# Best of Ali-Xpress?



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Hey guys,

So I have been reading up and I know a lot of you guys are sourcing Ali-Xpress for cheap/affordable watches, either homage watches or just something out of the ordinary but with an OK building quality.

I have been looking around on Express but I really don't know where to start looking just because of the sheer amount of watches they offer.

So, please share with us your best founds or purchases on Express so we know where to start looking for a nice, very affordable watch on Express.
Everything is allowed, quartz, mechanical, analog, digital you name it. It just has to be a good watch for an average WUS'er. 

Looking forward to your treasure finds!!

Cheers!


----------



## sunny27 (Sep 22, 2013)

The following interest me :-
[1] Sangdo - for the price it retails for, it is an excellent Omega Aqua Terra homage
[2] Bergmann - they have some interesting cheap minimalist watches
[3] Carnival - Excellent field watch with tritium lume and sapphire crystal
[4] Parnis - needs no introduction

I own neither of the above watches and would rather save to get something better


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Schlumpf (Jan 2, 2015)

@Reno:
You really are the king of Ali-xpress finds :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Schlumpf said:


> @Reno:
> You really are the king of Ali-xpress finds :-!


Thanks ! :-d

But to be perfectly honest, except for the SANGDO "_AquaTerra_", the three others were initially discovered by fellow forumers ;-)


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Reno said:


> Thanks ! :-d
> 
> But to be perfectly honest, except for the SANGDO "_AquaTerra_", the three others were initially discovered by fellow forumers ;-)


I tried looking up the Chino Wilon today but it doesn't seem to be available anymore. Shame, I know it was still available last week when you received yours ;-)

Cheers from David's phone


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

dbje said:


> I tried looking up the Chino Wilon today but it doesn't seem to be available anymore. Shame, I know it was still available last week when you received yours ;-)


Still available : .........s.com: Acheter 2015 New Hot vente Sevenfriday Gents montre de vendre des montres de luxe fiable fournisseurs sur Michael Shi Store


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I laughed out loud at this...










It's supposed to be a wolf. Where-the-wolf are its ears!?!?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Nautilus homage


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have this incoming from one of the shop's Black Friday sales. I like the looks and am just curious about it. $13 and change shipped.









I kind of liked the other color iterations, too. But not enough to buy multiples of the watch:

















And now that I look more at other Naviforce watches, a few other ones also look pretty good for under $20 (or under $15):


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

Sangdo!!


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

LoL it's looks like the wolf from Game of Thrones.. Winter is coming 



brandon\ said:


> I laughed out loud at this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

Megir have a lot of nice looking watches on there for around $20 - $40,
These Bullheads were just under $25 each


----------



## Micky (Jun 3, 2014)

Awesome! Could you post a link, please? How long does shipping take? Thanks 


yankeexpress said:


> Nautilus homage


----------



## itsreallydarren (Apr 21, 2015)

Those bullhead chronos look interesting. I found a thread from a few weeks ago with input from someone who bought one.

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/megir-2010-thoughts-2562714.html*



Sofa-Lofa said:


> Megir have a lot of nice looking watches on there for around $20 - $40,
> These Bullheads were just under $25 each
> 
> View attachment 6196553


----------



## Sofa-Lofa (May 14, 2015)

itsreallydarren said:


> Those bullhead chronos look interesting. I found a thread from a few weeks ago with input from someone who bought one.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/megir-2010-thoughts-2562714.html


They are quite thick at 15 - 18mm (they are angled) but a new Bullhead for £16, couldn't resist,
The silvery one (probably sprayed on!) was difficult to find, the common colours are rose gold and black, no fly-back on the centre seconds but that was what I was expecting at that price


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Micky said:


> Awesome! Could you post a link, please? How long does shipping take? Thanks


Yeah I'm interested in one as well. When looking for Bagel Sport not a lot comes up. Link would be awesome!

Cheers from David's phone


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Yesterday I found this. It's not on Ali but DX, so pretty much the same 

Looks like a rather nice Milgauss homage. Anyone familiar with the brand?










Cheers from David's phone


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Micky said:


> Awesome! Could you post a link, please? How long does shipping take? Thanks


WUS blocks link to the website, but there is an iOS app for it.

Check your PM


----------



## ftrez (Jun 23, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> I laughed out loud at this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was Godzilla!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I haven't jumped on this one yet. But I like the idea of getting a super-thin dress watch. About $17.50.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

yankeexpress said:


> WUS blocks link to the website, but there is an iOS app for it.
> 
> Check your PM


Mate could you send me the link as well?  thanks ?

Cheers from David's phone


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

great thread thanks!
really tempted by this Sangdo but not sure if bezel rotates









This DOM also in the wish list:


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Do Megir do any chronographs with the chrono seconds on the sweep hand?


----------



## corpyr (Aug 12, 2012)

Are those Sangdo watches actually perpetual?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jaragar










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

You can get a Parnis Milgauss homage on the bay with a sapphire crystal for near that price. (its also on ali as well) I have the PVD version and absolutely adore it.












dbje said:


> Yesterday I found this. It's not on Ali but DX, so pretty much the same
> 
> Looks like a rather nice Milgauss homage. Anyone familiar with the brand?
> 
> ...


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

aaronmd said:


> You can get a Parnis Milgauss homage on the bay with a sapphire crystal for near that price. (its also on ali as well) I have the PVD version and absolutely adore it.


That's great! I'd rather get a Parnis than an IK Colouring. Could you please PM me the link? I've been looking for one but none are anywhere near this pricerange. ;-) Thanks!

Cheers from David's phone


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

is it possible for a true moonphase or am just delusional.....


----------



## Royski21 (Nov 20, 2014)

Lots of funny models there


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## littlemountain (Oct 9, 2015)

Wow. That Parnis Milgauss looks really nice. Could I also get a pm with a link to it?


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Those Monaco-style watches don't look too bad at all at $35,- - $50,- also the buyers' ratings are pretty much 5 stars anywhere.










Cheers from David's phone


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

littlemountain said:


> Wow. That Parnis Milgauss looks really nice. Could I also get a pm with a link to it?


Ever tried typing in "Parnis Milgauss" into an Ebay search?


----------



## Lothianjavert (Oct 18, 2014)

There is a wooden one like this listed on there that is an ugly sweater version. Yes, it is painted ala an ugly holiday sweater. I think it just said something like "Christmas watch." It's cheap, but I wouldn't pay that much for the actual ugly sweater.



brandon\ said:


> I laughed out loud at this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I haven't jumped on this one yet. But I like the idea of getting a super-thin dress watch. About $17.50.
> 
> View attachment 6200129


"Korea Design." Hmmm...


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> Ever tried typing in "Parnis Milgauss" into an Ebay search?


You won't find any at the price he mentioned.

Cheers from David's phone


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Beware! It is probably fake, the logo is removed on the picture, very common in Ali 



dbje said:


> Those Monaco-style watches don't look too bad at all at $35,- - $50,- also the buyers' ratings are pretty much 5 stars anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> Beware! It is probably fake, the logo is removed on the picture, very common in Ali


 A fake Jaragar? That's gotta be a new low.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dbje said:


> You won't find any at the price he mentioned.
> 
> Cheers from David's phone


On AX, instead of searching for the brand making the homage, search for the model or some characteristic of the watch on which the homage is based.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> A fake Jaragar? That's gotta be a new low.


It's a fake Tag Heuer Monaco


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> It's a fake Tag Heuer Monaco


Yeah, i know. I posted the white one earlier in the thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

> It's a fake Tag Heuer Monaco


Exactly. It's a common practice on Aliekspress to blur the brand from fakes. For ecxample if you see a brand (Bagelsport) on a Nautilus copy it's OK, but if you see a sterile dial, without a brand, chances are you will get a fake Patek, with Patek brand on the dial (or not get, because the customs will confiscate and destroy it).


----------



## james walters (Jul 11, 2015)

I have not purchase anything from ali-express, but looking at all the post here I will definitely give it a try


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

There are definitely a number of worthwhile finds or at the very least good value propositions. Just keep in mind that like a lot of cheap eBay watches, there's a fair chance that you'll get what you pay for with the exception of the more "proven" favorites. Doesn't hurt to explore or try a new design while staying on budget! I'm tempted by the Bagelsport on the first page every time I see it....



james walters said:


> I have not purchase anything from ali-express, but looking at all the post here I will definitely give it a try


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

corpyr said:


> Are those Sangdo watches actually perpetual?


I wouldn't have thought so given that it is fitted with an automatic movement.


----------



## DJH584 (Jun 28, 2014)

james walters said:


> I have not purchase anything from ali-express, but looking at all the post here I will definitely give it a try


Be careful what you buy. There are a LOT of fake watches on there.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

When in doubt, message the seller and ask if the watch will have fake branding. There's a way to contact the seller over on the right-hand side of the page. I've found they almost always respond -- in English -- and will be straight with you about it.

But if you stick with brands like Megir, Parnis, Sangdoo, etc. on there, you'll get watches with those brand names.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Good to know! I really want to avoid buying a fake watch. I'd rather get an inbranded watch, Parnis or bagel sport or whatever. ?



WorthTheWrist said:


> When in doubt, message the seller and ask if the watch will have fake branding. There's a way to contact the seller over on the right-hand side of the page. I've found they almost always respond -- in English -- and will be straight with you about it.
> 
> But if you stick with brands like Megir, Parnis, Sangdoo, etc. on there, you'll get watches with those brand names.


Cheers from David's phone


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I've been considering this one for quite a while. I'm a sucker for a quartz moonphase, and the Longines aesthetic doesn't hurt, either. Looks day, date and year at 9/12/6, too.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Thrax said:


> I've been considering this one for quite a while. I'm a sucker for a quartz moonphase, and the Longines aesthetic doesn't hurt, either. Looks day, date and year at 9/12/6, too.


Wow! That's looks like a real nice watch! Good find! ?

Cheers from David's phone


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Thrax said:


> I've been considering this one for quite a while. I'm a sucker for a quartz moonphase, and the Longines aesthetic doesn't hurt, either. Looks day, date and year at 9/12/6, too.


Ah, yes. The fabled Aesop watch.

Sorry, I couldn't resist.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Thought I'd give this thread a bump. Curious to see if anyone has found something new and interesting. ;-)


----------



## tonykimatpl (Mar 19, 2015)

Just in time  I wanted a minimalistic dress watch for cheap as I am a student, and I ended up buying a bergmann 1956. For $55, do you think it was a good deal?










dbje said:


> Thought I'd give this thread a bump. Curious to see if anyone has found something new and interesting. ;-)


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Nice purchase pal! I think you made a good deal yes! Great design and Quartz watches seem to keep running without any hassle as long as you replace the battery in time  Enjoy your new watch and wear it in good health! And if you have the chance, maybe post a wristshot on this thread. I'm curious how it looks in real life. ?



tonykimatpl said:


> Just in time  I wanted a minimalistic dress watch for cheap as I am a student, and I ended up buying a bergmann 1956. For $55, do you think it was a good deal?
> View attachment 6402897


Cheers from David's phone


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Picked up this a while ago









And this


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

DaveG46 said:


> Picked up this a while ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That IWC Portuguese looks cool man! Nice catch!

Cheers from David's phone


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

fkitch said:


>


Interesting marketing technique - take a picture of a watch with a badly damaged bottom-right lug, photoshop it onto a nebula. Could they not find a single watch without any damage? Or has the nebula worked its intended magic - after all, nobody picked up on the damage for two weeks...

I love this thread, by the way. I would never buy this obvious Tissot rip-off, but that name... Tinace! So good!


----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

Actually, the more I look at it, it's not badly damaged. It's photoshop gone haywire.


----------



## dwaze (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks more like that picture was taken outside and there is some reflection (trees?) in the lug.


----------



## aaronmd (Jan 20, 2015)

dwaze said:


> Looks more like that picture was taken outside and there is some reflection (trees?) in the lug.


I'm going to agree, looks like a reflection.


----------



## tonykimatpl (Mar 19, 2015)

Will do for sure! It should be here in about a week. I'll keep you guys posted; Oh and merry christmas to you all 



dbje said:


> Nice purchase pal! I think you made a good deal yes! Great design and Quartz watches seem to keep running without any hassle as long as you replace the battery in time  Enjoy your new watch and wear it in good health! And if you have the chance, maybe post a wristshot on this thread. I'm curious how it looks in real life. 
> 
> Cheers from David's phone


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

you'll love this one, maybe they should call it an "atrezzo automatic movement"!








Who knows what's hidden under that black plastic thing!
The other side:







It's 20 $...


----------



## tonykimatpl (Mar 19, 2015)

After a lengthy wait, the watch showed up in my mailbox today! Here's the wrist shot that you requested  (Sorry for crap quality, I only have my phone on me right now) It's a simple design, and build quality seems solid up to now. No regrets.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

tonykimatpl said:


> View attachment 6633842
> 
> 
> After a lengthy wait, the watch showed up in my mailbox today! Here's the wrist shot that you requested  (Sorry for crap quality, I only have my phone on me right now) It's a simple design, and build quality seems solid up to now. No regrets.


Nice one mate! Looks like a nice watch! Enjoy it 

Cheers,
David


----------



## Mezzly (Feb 4, 2014)

"Watch is man only act the role of artide" - love it!!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

I've spending some time on express tonight. Came across this Submariner gem!

Behold: Deerfun! (What an awesome name! )



















$15! Great!


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

dbje said:


> I've spending some time on express tonight. Came across this Submariner gem!
> 
> Behold: Deerfun! (What an awesome name! )
> 
> $15! Great!


Great find. I love the hulk version. What was your search term? I tried 'deerhunt' and 'submariner' but couldn't find it.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Try: deer fun watch. That's when it should pop up. A lot of colors to choose from! The Hulk is actually quite cool yes, and at that price.... 



Tikhon said:


> Great find. I love the hulk version. What was your search term? I tried 'deerhunt' and 'submariner' but couldn't find it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fkitch said:


> great thread thanks!
> really tempted by this Sangdo but not sure if bezel rotates
> 
> 
> ...


The bezel on the first one DOES NOT ROTATE. I like DOM because they offer so many models with sapphire for pretty insane pricing.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Kassaw K802* - 300M WR, sapphire, automatic - They can get down into the $70-$85 range Omega DeVille Hour Vision homage. Kassaw also makes an Aqua Terra homage, but only with silver or black faces.










*DOM W698* (Rado Jubile homage), tungsten, sapphire, 200M WR, quartz, hard to scratch or mar. A little blingy, but a great watch in several color choices, for under $35










*DOM M31* - Cheapest sapphire watch around! *$13.20* NOMOS homage, quartz, very thin.










*Sangdo OM311* (40mm Sangdo business watch) *$72-76* on a good day. Automatic, sapphire, 100M WR


















Oh yeah - Megir has some cheap watches (many about $15-$40) in various homage styles. Most are quartz, with Sunon or Miyota movements. They're better than the Currens and really cheap stuff. I'm wearing mine right now.


----------



## Tickywicket (Dec 17, 2015)

It appears I need to spend more time on Ali Express. Or that I don't. That Deer Fun is a riot. I think I need one at $15. Any word on the water resistance?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Tickywicket said:


> It appears I need to spend more time on Ali Express. Or that I don't. That Deer Fun is a riot. I think I need one at $15. Any word on the water resistance?


Honestly, would you really expect much for $15?


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Sure, you can drop it in a wine glass 












Tickywicket said:


> It appears I need to spend more time on Ali Express. Or that I don't. That Deer Fun is a riot. I think I need one at $15. Any word on the water resistance?


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Houston, my friend, how can we get Sangdo (or Kassaw) to offer their AT homage with a Blue Dial??? I love my white-dialed version, but I'm dying for a blue dial to go with it. Help me send some vibe!


HoustonReal said:


> *Kassaw K802* - 300M WR, sapphire, automatic - They can get down into the $70-$85 range Omega DeVille Hour Vision homage. Kassaw also makes an Aqua Terra homage, but only with silver or black faces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

I realize that this thread is fairly serious about the watches noted as bargains, but I just can't help but throw this in here as a bona fide "wow!" This beauty just simply solves a problem I didn't know I had. Even better is the option on a different watch for a real flame! It's just a bonus if they actual keep and display time.


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

dbje said:


> Try: deer fun watch. That's when it should pop up. A lot of colors to choose from! The Hulk is actually quite cool yes, and at that price....


Many thanks. I have a hulk on the way for the princely sum of £8.88 including shipping. Absolutely crazy price.

BTW does anyone else find it amusing that these brands have really glossy promo shots of their cheap-as-chips watches?


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Not too serious! How can a watch brand named: Deer Fun be taken seriously? Haha Nice one! Saw that one yesterday as well. Shame I quit smoking. Wait what?! 



sprintamx said:


> I realize that this thread is fairly serious about the watches noted as bargains, but I just can't help but throw this in here as a bona fide "wow!" This beauty just simply solves a problem I didn't know I had. Even better is the option on a different watch for a real flame! It's just a bonus if they actual keep and display time.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

No problem mate! Did you go for the Hulk? Looking forward to some pics when it arrives!



Tikhon said:


> Many thanks. I have a hulk on the way for the princely sum of £8.88 including shipping. Absolutely crazy price.
> 
> BTW does anyone else find it amusing that these brands have really glossy promo shots of their cheap-as-chips watches?


----------



## tonykimatpl (Mar 19, 2015)

Its hard to believe how tacky some of these watches on here look...

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## infested (Nov 28, 2015)

I'm absolutely sure that Tom Cruise is aware his pictures are used to promote friggin' SANGDO watches.


----------



## theflyingmoose (Nov 14, 2015)

infested said:


> I'm absolutely sure that Tom Cruise is aware his pictures are used to promote friggin' SANGDO watches.


They only got him because I said no.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dbje said:


> I've spending some time on express tonight. Came across this Submariner gem!
> 
> Behold: Deerfun! (What an awesome name! )
> 
> ...


The antler logo is my favorite part of the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Ah, man. DEERFUN really takes the cake. It makes Bagel Sport look like child's play. 

And "DIFFERENT&LIFESTYLE"… that's just gold right there.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah, just imagine how the meeting must have gone when they came up with the brandname:

"Well Jintao, you had a 4 hour brainstorm session this morning with the creative team and the branding department, what did you guys come up with?"

"Deerfun!"

"Spot on! It includes all our company values and must speak to everyone! Great! Now let's mass produce some watches!" 



brandon\ said:


> Ah, man. DEERFUN really takes the cake. It makes Bagel Sport look like child's play.
> 
> And "DIFFERENT&LIFESTYLE"&#8230; that's just gold right there.


----------



## sprintamx (Jul 9, 2015)

dbje said:


> Not too serious! How can a watch brand named: Deer Fun be taken seriously? Haha Nice one! Saw that one yesterday as well. Shame I quit smoking. Wait what?!


Point taken.

In my next life, I want to name paints and watch brands. Anyone interested in a plum dream Lightning?


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Where do they come up with some of these names? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Nomos Club "homage" 

Everything almost looks decent, except for that typeface/logo. Ugh.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I just bought a Deerfun watch. I will report back in 25-60 days. It was $12.50 shipped; I won't miss it for the novelty factor alone.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

glassmandave said:


> Houston, my friend, how can we get Sangdo (or Kassaw) to offer their AT homage with a Blue Dial??? I love my white-dialed version, but I'm dying for a blue dial to go with it. Help me send some vibe!


I have never been able to find a company website for either Sangdo (Sander) in HK, or Kassaw in China. I do have websites for DOM (Deo Optimo Maximo) in HK and Megir (Shenzen Meigeer).

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I mainly just look at and purchase Parnis and Seagull. The quality is better.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Alden said:


> I mainly just look at and purchase Parnis and Seagull. The quality is better.


Sea-Gulls are often around the same price on Amazon. Nakzen (Japanese wing of Megir) is definitely easier to find and buy on Amazon. Ali Express is best for the under $100 stuff.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tmp-meteque (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm considering the Deerfun watch for my little brother (he's 12). That logo is awesome!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gulls are often around the same price on Amazon. Nakzen (Japanese wing of Megir) is definitely easier to find and buy on Amazon. Ali Express is best for the under $100 stuff.
> 
> Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


How are the Nakzen watches as far as quality? Finish and accuracy? They are mostly fashion styles, but there are a couple that I like.


----------



## tonykimatpl (Mar 19, 2015)

+1


Alden said:


> I mainly just look at and purchase Parnis and Seagull. The quality is better.


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tonykimatpl (Mar 19, 2015)

If you're looking for good quality, cheap and reliable watches, I'd consider buying vintage (russian) watches on eBay. Companies such as Vostok, poljot, sekonda, and luch offer a good bang for your buck.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Alden said:


> How are the Nakzen watches as far as quality? Finish and accuracy? They are mostly fashion styles, but there are a couple that I like.


I haven't pulled the trigger on one yet, but they are produced specifically for the Japanese market. I believe they are actual 316L stainless and many of them have sapphire crystals. Unlike the Megir watches, the Nakzens only use Miyota movements (probably Chinese produced). They do produce automatic models as well as quartz.

Meigeer also makes Ruimas "Swiss" watches. The one below is automatic, but not a chronograph as marked. The dials are 24-hour, day of week, and month, with a date window. I assume the pushers only set the day of week and month dials.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Another interesting find Lngjines sounds like... O wait:





































Up for grabs for $6,29


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Is the "O" extra?



dbje said:


> Another interesting find Lngjines sounds like... O wait:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

bvc2005 said:


> Is the "O" extra?


The "O" is an extra thousand or so.


----------



## ddavidsonmd (Apr 14, 2013)

Was that a bad Longines batch? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cairoanan (Feb 17, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> Where do they come up with some of these names?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They draw from a bag of scrabble letters.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

cairoanan said:


> The "O" is an extra thousand or so.


This one takes the cake after the Deerfun, MuffDiver and other awesome names. Take a classic swiss brand, remove one letter and slightly alter the logo..great! What's next? Rlex? Oega? Beitling(this one even sounds already chinese so that is a gimme!).

S.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

You might be on to something. They'd save a bundle when printing their dials, etc. One less letter here and there adds up!



smille76 said:


> This one takes the cake after the Deerfun, MuffDiver and other awesome names. Take a classic swiss brand, remove one letter and slightly alter the logo..great! What's next? Rlex? Oega? Beitling(this one even sounds already chinese so that is a gimme!).
> 
> S.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

smille76 said:


> This one takes the cake after the Deerfun, MuffDiver and other awesome names. Take a classic swiss brand, remove one letter and slightly alter the logo..great! What's next? Rlex? Oega? Beitling(this one even sounds already chinese so that is a gimme!).
> 
> S.


You have to double-up a vowel, too.

Rleex. 
Oeega. 
Beiitling. 
Siin. 
Damaako. 
Baal. 
Breeuet. 
Buuova.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> You have to double-up a vowel, too.
> 
> Rleex.
> Oeega.
> ...


To add to the joy of coming up with luxurybrand look-a-like names:

Oldarse Pickett
Patrick Philips
Hubro
Shoppard
Paneai
*** Euer


----------



## yoginasser (Mar 16, 2014)

dbje said:


> To add to the joy of coming up with luxurybrand look-a-like names:
> 
> Oldarse Pickett
> Patrick Philips
> ...


I'd copyright that last one if I were you. It might catch on.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

dbje said:


> To add to the joy of coming up with luxurybrand look-a-like names:
> 
> Oldarse Pickett
> Patrick Philips
> ...


A couple of those are a bit risky/edgy.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> A couple of those are a bit risky/edgy.


No offense intended if someone feels that way.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Deep red $9 plus shipping. Tested water proof and decent leather strap


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Read the first line in the description.

Robot Check


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> Deep red $9 plus shipping. Tested water proof and decent leather strap


Sweet! Saw this one in the f71 WRUW a couple of times! It's on my TB list. Think I'll order this one. I think that "planet" looks awesome! Thanks!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Triton9 said:


> Deep red $9 plus shipping. Tested water proof and decent leather strap





dbje said:


> Sweet! Saw this one in the f71 WRUW a couple of times! It's on my TB list. Think I'll order this one. I think that "planet" looks awesome! Thanks!


I'm not trying to kill your vibe or anything. But just note that it says "Nineteen *ninty*-eight", not "Nineteen *ninety*-eight". Otherwise, it's a good lookiing watch. I think it even has a display back!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Alden said:


> Read the first line in the description.
> 
> Robot Check


The "Real Deal", huh?

I hope it has a USB port to charge my phone with a solar panel that big.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I'm not trying to kill your vibe or anything. But just note that it says "Nineteen *ninty*-eight", not "Nineteen *ninety*-eight". Otherwise, it's a good lookiing watch. I think it even has a display back!


ninety nine - ninty nine - neintie nein

Heck, if it said: negentien negenennegentig (Dutch for 99)

I'd still pay.... $9 buck for it!


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> The "Real Deal", huh?
> 
> I hope it has a USB port to charge my phone *with a solar panel that big*.


You mean a sloar panel, right?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If one was inclined to go live in China, you could make a living being the English language consultant for all of these watch companies. Your pitch can include how many more watches they'll sell in the USA if they don't misspell words or name their watches something like "Deer Fun" or "Bagel Sport."


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I think in the case of "DEERFUN" they would be selling LESS watches in the US if not for the name... because otherwise it is just another hella cheap quartz sub homage.

I'm pretty sure some of these Chinese brands are actually selling more stuff to Americans because of the bungled engrish.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Maybe solar lapel? Anything's possible!


Alden said:


> You mean a sloar panel, right?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

atarione said:


> I think in the case of "DEERFUN" they would be selling LESS watches in the US if not for the name... because otherwise it is just another hella cheap quartz sub homage.
> 
> I'm pretty sure some of these Chinese brands are actually selling more stuff to Americans because of the bungled engrish.


In Japan, for the JDM, they tend to use and combine English words that create a "feel" that they want, regardless of how crazy it seems to native English speakers. For example...










(Doesn't explain Bagel Sport, I know)


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

SevenFriday-style by Speatak
About $30 and in different styles. Although this is the best looking one imo


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> In Japan, for the JDM, they tend to use and combine English words that create a "feel" that they want, regardless of how crazy it seems to native English speakers. For example...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda like how Japanese tattoos were trendy in the US. (Maybe they still are.)


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

dbje said:


> ninety nine - ninty nine - neintie nein
> 
> Heck, if it said: negentien negenennegentig (Dutch for 99)
> 
> I'd still pay.... $9 buck for it!


Actually, the ninty misspell is so small that it can hardly be seen by naked eyes. What you see in the photo much magnify. The only thing obvious on your wrist will "Deep Red". Plus the design is quite fresh, so far I have not seen another similar design.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks to this thread I have to wonder how these companies make any money or can watches be made so cheap it costs a few bucks to produce. A $9 watch ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> Kinda like how Japanese tattoos were trendy in the US. (Maybe they still are.)


Can't...get Google...to translate...neck tattoos...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This Debert with an actually working power reserve indicator isn't bad-looking at all. Nice and sporty. $88, though -- rather high for an Ali watch.









EDIT: I like this one with yellow highlights and brown leather strap even better:


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This Debert with an actually working power reserve indicator isn't bad-looking at all. Nice and sporty. $88, though -- rather high for an Ali watch.
> 
> EDIT: I like this one with yellow highlights and brown leather strap even better:
> View attachment 6947889
> ...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

$7.34 with shipping
41mm w/o crown


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *DOM M31* - Cheapest sapphire watch around! *$13.20* NOMOS homage, quartz, very thin.


Thanks for the heads up! Been eying the similar Citizen BM8240 for a while, but this DOM seems to be a much better deal. Order placed!

Skickat från min GT-I9506 via Tapatalk


----------



## Tikhon (Jan 13, 2016)

The Deep Red black version uses '1998' on the dial, so is typo-free.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

How come there are no links to any of these watches?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Redback said:


> How come there are no links to any of these watches?


I think that domain is blocked by WUS due to proliferation of replicas and shady dealers. Look around and you'll find official posts.


----------



## crash red hot (Feb 11, 2012)

Every Milwaukee Bucks fan should have a DeerFun.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Redback said:


> How come there are no links to any of these watches?


Go to Ali and search on the brand name. They will pop up.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

The SKMEI 1134 is USD$6.66 delivered & I can't find it cheaper anywhere else. It's a homage to the smaller Casio G-Shock DW5600E-1V. 
What I like about this model besides the classic shape is that it doesn't say "S-SHOCK" or have any features on the face that are fake.


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

I think I need some DeerFun in my life.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

38.5mm watch size w/o crown and $4.90 include shipping to your countries.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> 38.5mm watch size w/o crown and $4.90 include shipping to your countries.


Stay clear of the Moers!

(Obscure "American Werewolf in London" reference.)


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Couldn't resist some cheap fun. Ordered a smurf Deerfun sub and one of those new SKMEI ani-digi's with the Casio Illuminator style light function.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Stay clear of the Moers!
> 
> (Obscure "American Werewolf in London" reference.)


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moers


----------



## Scorpion 1031 (Jul 4, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> Thanks to this thread I have to wonder how these companies make any money or can watches be made so cheap it costs a few bucks to produce. A $9 watch ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does make you wonder about other watch manufacturers and their price markups doesn't it. How much does it really cost to make a watch, Swiss or other? These companies, have to be making a profit to stay in business, despite the affordability of these watches to us. I can't imagine what the cost of living is, where these watches are produced. However, as with any consumer purchase, the customer determines the perceived value.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OK, this isn't Ali; it's from GearBest, which has a very Ali-like watch assortment. How crazy is this thing?

View attachment 7158218

If I'm understanding it correctly, it has regulator time -- hours, minutes and seconds on separate dials -- times four! Under $14.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, this isn't Ali; it's from GearBest, which has a very Ali-like watch assortment. How crazy is this thing?
> 
> View attachment 7158218
> 
> If I'm understanding it correctly, it has regulator time -- hours, minutes and seconds on separate dials -- times four! Under $14.


If I was asked what brand of watch this was I don't have a clue how to pronounce it. That dial gives me a headache and the whole watch is something the Mad Hatter would wear.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, this isn't Ali; it's from GearBest, which has a very Ali-like watch assortment. How crazy is this thing?
> 
> View attachment 7158218
> 
> If I'm understanding it correctly, it has regulator time -- hours, minutes and seconds on separate dials -- times four! Under $14.


I think it's a homage of a Diesel Grand Daddy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

* Kevin* thin quartz watch on SS mesh strap- *$4.17*


----------



## im_your_huckleberry (Nov 21, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> * Kevin* thin quartz watch - *$4.17*


Now I wish my name was Kevin.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

im_your_huckleberry said:


> Now I wish my name was Kevin.


My last name is Moser, but I still can't afford these watches:










In your face Apple Watch!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> I think it's a homage of a Diesel Grand Daddy.


Good catch. I would think it is a variant from a common manufacturer rather than an homage.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Good catch. I would think it is a variant from a common manufacturer rather than an homage.


The Chinese love to copy Diesel watch designs. I have seen several models with local branding.

Sent from my TouchPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kubby (May 6, 2013)

im_your_huckleberry said:


> Now I wish my name was Kevin.


Now I'm just grateful that mine isn't.

K.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Kubby said:


> Now I'm just grateful that mine isn't.
> 
> K.


I might just have to get it for the name and a few laughs!

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

jlow28 said:


> If I was asked what brand of watch this was I don't have a clue how to pronounce it.


Sher-way-bow.


----------



## spacemanvt (Apr 15, 2014)

excellent point
You can buy Daniel Wellington knockoffs for 2 dollars... their mark up is crazy!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacemanvt said:


> excellent point
> You can buy Daniel Wellington knockoffs for 2 dollars... their mark up is crazy!


Most of the DW knockoffs are poor copies. They use the DW website's pictures, but the actual watch they send is different.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

does anyone know if the bezel from the (lol.. that brandname) skmei sport watch (gshock clone) would fit a old dw-5600e ???

I have a old dw-5600e with a pretty much junked bezel...


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

atarione said:


> does anyone know if the bezel from the (lol.. that brandname) skmei sport watch (gshock clone) would fit a old dw-5600e ???
> 
> I have a old dw-5600e with a pretty much junked bezel...


For the price of the clone I would just order it to see.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

atarione said:


> does anyone know if the bezel from the (lol.. that brandname) skmei sport watch (gshock clone) would fit a old dw-5600e ???
> I have a old dw-5600e with a pretty much junked bezel...


No it won't, I have both & they are different sizes.


----------



## martinz (Feb 13, 2012)




----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

Anyone bought a Guanqin chronograph? Looks very much like a Longines. 









Wondering what $30 gives you? Functioning chrono? Description days Sapphire, how likely is that?


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Thrax said:


> I just bought a Deerfun watch. I will report back in 25-60 days. It was $12.50 shipped; I won't miss it for the novelty factor alone.


My Deerfun shipped on February 22. I am eagerly awaiting its arrival!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've gotta say, this is a pretty impressive looking watch to me. $23.99.

I like the all-silver one. Wish they had the blue dial in all silver.

EDIT: I just realized these are an "homage" to an expensive watch: The Cartier Calibre de Cartier dive watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's an interesting find:

*Yelang V3.3 * Titanium 43.5mm case, Japanese 24 Jewels Automatic Mechanical Movement, 100M WR, sapphire, tritium markers (various colors to choose) *$300-$400+*


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I found the blue 48mm Skmei 0907 for USD$6.44 delivered. It's a homage to the Casio G-Shock G-7900.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Recently I got a watch I thought was a Daytona homage, but turned out to be a fake Rolex so I opened a dispute
based on the fact that I got a counterfeit item. This is the sellers reply:

"My dog wants to fuXk your monher"

Should I take this as an insult? LOL


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

What did you reply?
My dog love you long time?



Jay McQueen said:


> Recently I got a watch I thought was a Daytona homage, but turned out to be a fake Rolex so I opened a dispute
> based on the fact that I got a counterfeit item. This is the sellers reply:
> 
> "My dog wants to fuXk your monher"
> ...


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

dbje said:


> What did you reply?
> My dog love you long time?


I am saving my answer for the item feedback, will keep you updated hehe


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

This is a big problem on Ali....sometimes you just want no-brand name sterile stuff....and it shows up as a fake item...I bought shirts and jeans on this site and they showed up with brand names on them, obviously fakes. I have a problem with this because they are brand names I would not have bought in the first place.

The best idea on ali is to buy something with a name (unknown brand) on it if ou want to be sure it won't show up as a fake item.

You will most likely be refunded on your Folex. I had one dispute on Ali in the past (item was shipped with a fake tracking number, it never showed up). It was like 25$, seller offered me 10$ to close the dispute. I refused and Ali refunded me the full amount about an hour later.

They have somewhat good CS, so I continued to use them for various stuff.

S.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Redback said:


> I found the blue 48mm Skmei 0907 for USD$6.44 delivered. It's a homage to the Casio G-Shock G-7900.
> 
> View attachment 7331218


I have the Skmei 5600 homage in the mail...I chose the blue dial....I wonder how it looks for a 7$ watch!!

S.


----------



## cleef16 (Feb 2, 2016)

For all of you out there I suggest you ask the seller first whether the product image is the same as the product being shipped or it has had it's name and logo altered in the pictures for obvious reasons.

Often times they'll sell replicas but in the picture it's a different name. And so, you're thinking you're getting a Huebochimichang but you're gonna receive a whatever brand name replica.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

my excessive impulse purchases arrived today. one of these things is different from the others. lol


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Gives it som caracter I guess hehe. I removed those letters with nail polish remover;-)


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> my excessive impulse purchases arrived today. one of these things is different from the others. lol


such quality
very QA
wow
much inverse
Amaze


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BalooSD said:


> my excessive impulse purchases arrived today. one of these things is different from the others. lol
> View attachment 7386514


˙ʇᴉ ʇǝƃ ʇ,uop I


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> ˙ʇᴉ ʇǝƃ ʇ,uop I


That picture has me crying...someone in QC was slacking on the job. This is gold for WIS

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

Redback said:


> I found the blue 48mm Skmei 0907 for USD$6.44 delivered. It's a homage to the Casio G-Shock G-7900.
> 
> View attachment 7331218


Is that a C for on the middle light button? What is C for?

Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

jlow28 said:


> That picture has me crying...someone in QC was slacking on the job. This is like slap stick for WIS
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk





brandon\ said:


> ˙ʇᴉ ʇǝƃ ʇ,uop I


Sent from my Lenovo TAB 2 A10-70F using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Does anyone have either of these? How is the quality?

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Capt Obvious said:


> Does anyone have either of these? How is the quality?
> 
> I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


Hi,

I tried 2 times to purchase the 2nd one. Both times (different sellers), the allowed time to ship was elapsed without any shipment done, looks like a hot item; Ali express automatically refunded me. I guess this is a loophole some dubious sellers are using. They will give you a fake tracking without sending anything and in 45 days when your stuff never arrives and you want a refund, they will offer you about 1/4 of the actual value to close the case.

Happened to me 2 times and I refused both times; Ali refunded me full value of the order.

S.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Ahh... I think I will just avoid it altogether. Thank you.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Jay McQueen said:


> Recently I got a watch I thought was a Daytona homage, but turned out to be a fake Rolex so I opened a dispute
> based on the fact that I got a counterfeit item. This is the sellers reply:
> 
> "My dog wants to fuXk your monher"
> ...


Dispute is now escalated, here is what I responded in the case to Ali-X:



> I uploaded picture and video when opening dispute that shows cleary that the watch is counterfeit.
> I sent message for seller being polite, but no solution was suggested.
> Then when I started the dispute seller send message which was very offensive suggesting that his dog want to have sex with my mother.
> Sending the watch back costs more in shipping than the value of the watch so now I want a full refund. Thank you.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I tried 2 times to purchase the 2nd one. Both times (different sellers), the allowed time to ship was elapsed without any shipment done, looks like a hot item; Ali express automatically refunded me. I guess this is a loophole some dubious sellers are using. They will give you a fake tracking without sending anything and in 45 days when your stuff never arrives and you want a refund, they will offer you about 1/4 of the actual value to close the case.
> 
> ...


Have you tried this store? They specialize in DOM watches and have been around awhile. http://www..........s.com/store/pro...-belt-steel-belt-day/1826165_32402961369.html


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Another triple-buy arrived. The white and hulk ones are flawless. The blue is beautiful, but the FUN portion of the DEERFUN name has a print error - smeared - so it will only look right if you are really drunk. I might put the blue bezel on the white face... Aside from the print defect on the blue, these are great!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks like somebody's having a whole herd of Deerfun tonight!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I also received my deerfun. They're not stainless steel as described, and the bezel on mine has more play than Ron Jeremy.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Thrax said:


> I also received my deerfun. They're not stainless steel as described, and the bezel on mine has more play than Ron Jeremy.


If not stainless steel, what material is it?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Thrax said:


> I also received my deerfun. They're not stainless steel as described, and the bezel on mine has more play than Ron Jeremy.


 If they're not stainless, you can open a complaint and get the price reduced or get a full refund. You deserve a full refund if something on AliX is not as the seller described it.


----------



## adrian_nwb (Sep 10, 2015)

That funny deers deserve a in depth review!!


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Just stumbled across these Bauhaus style models. Pangchi, for around $12,50. Not too bad if you want a nice Bauhaus-feel watch but don't want to spend Nomos money.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Thrax said:


> I also received my deerfun. They're not stainless steel as described, and the bezel on mine has more play than Ron Jeremy.


and this is why I'm very weary of any of the Ali super cheap watches... I'm allergic to nickle and any plated watch is likely going to be something I can't wear or I will have a terrible skin reaction... I can manage stainless fine but I have a couple vintage "stainless steel back" watches ...can't wear them.... allergic ...so I'm super wary of any of these types of watches...


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> If they're not stainless, you can open a complaint and get the price reduced or get a full refund. You deserve a full refund if something on AliX is not as the seller described it.


Yep, already done. Just posted to warn others.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

kplam said:


> If not stainless steel, what material is it?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I scratched off the plating on the underside of a lug, and it's some sort of coppery base metal.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Thrax said:


> I scratched off the plating on the underside of a lug, and it's some sort of coppery base metal.


Could it be brass, then chrome plated? Isn't that what Vostok does?


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Anyone fancy a Skone USD$15.99 - 2016 New Mens Watches SKONE Brand Special design Military Leather Sports Quartz Watch Men Large dial Clock Relogio Masculino








Don't ask me how to read this thing.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

Redback said:


> Anyone fancy a Skone USD$15.99 - 2016 New Mens Watches SKONE Brand Special design Military Leather Sports Quartz Watch Men Large dial Clock Relogio Masculino
> 
> View attachment 7464138
> 
> Don't ask me how to read this thing.


Hours are on the far right. Red marker at 3. Minutes are the next ring in and read the same way. The seconds are the tiny disc in the center, and the mark for it is at 6 in the middle.

I can't help it if the filter between my brain and mouth gets jammed sometimes.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

BalooSD said:


> Could it be brass, then chrome plated? Isn't that what Vostok does?


Could be. Still a base metal. Still not stainless steel.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rodina "Nomos" homage automatic watches with sapphire, NOW only *$102.99*

Five different finish/face color and strap combos


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Thrax said:


> I scratched off the plating on the underside of a lug, and it's some sort of coppery base metal.


Chrome plated brass, most likely?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

The brand name might not be quite as funny to speakers of Americanese as it is to those of English, but this one absolutely has to be shared.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

eljay said:


> The brand name might not be quite as funny to speakers of Americanese as it is to those of English, but this one absolutely has to be shared.
> 
> View attachment 7466074


True to its name! I'm tempted for the novelty factor alone though.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

I'm guessing not many watch nerds have got much Mingen.
Call me a weirdo but I think I would prefer to go for a bit of Deerfun.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> True to its name! I'm tempted for the novelty factor alone though.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


What does "Mingen" mean to the true speakers of the language? As a simple colonist of the New World, I am completely in the dark.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Alden said:


> What does "Mingen" mean to the true speakers of the language? As a simple colonist of the New World, I am completely in the dark.


basically it means something quite ugly , bad and /or unappealing

perhaps not the best choice of brand names...?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Alden said:


> What does "Mingen" mean to the true speakers of the language? As a simple colonist of the New World, I am completely in the dark.


Urban Dictionary: mingen


----------



## Justaminute (Jun 6, 2012)

...and "bird" must mean something other than bird...


Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Justaminute said:


> ...and "bird" must mean something other than bird...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Just like "chick" means something other than a baby chicken ...


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

The dispute is now over, here is my reply to the seller:



> Thank you for the full refund! My mom is currently dating, but I hope your dog finds a partner in the near future. Have a nice day





dbje said:


> What did you reply?
> My dog love you long time?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

atarione said:


> basically it means something quite ugly , bad and /or unappealing
> 
> perhaps not the best choice of brand names...?


Here in Australia it's also synonymous with disgusting


----------



## asylumxl (Feb 18, 2016)

eljay said:


> Here in Australia it's also synonymous with disgusting


Same in Britain. The Mingen name is properly minging.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

eljay said:


> Here in Australia it's also synonymous with disgusting


Hopefully it's not derived from "minge", as that would be terribly sexist.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Hopefully it's not derived from "minge", as that would be terribly sexist.


It certainly would be (and more than a little puzzling!), but it's probably closely related to the original British usage.

I'm not an etymologist though... and I've gone more than far enough off topic already.

Edit: and apologies for derailing the thread!


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Alden said:


> What does "Mingen" mean to the true speakers of the language? As a simple colonist of the New World, I am completely in the dark.


Without knowing the exact characters used, and assuming the creator's original language was Chinese, a rough guess might be 明 (ming) 恩 (en) as these are pretty common/frequent in the language.

明 - Clarity, understanding, wisdom
恩 - Grace, kindness

Doesn't translate into the watch design at all, lol.


----------



## gregington (Dec 2, 2015)

My Deerfun arrived on Friday. The bezel is terrible; there a lot of play and it gets stuck at one point in the rotation. I also managed to break the bracelet while trying to resize it.

But it looks fine and I bought it to answer three questions.

1. Do I like sub style watches? (Yes)
2. Do I like sub style watches with a green dial? (Also yes)
3. As all my watches are autos, am I OK with the 1Hz Quartz tick? (Doesn't bother me)

So it's served it's purpose.


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

I just love the brand names they come up with! They're very original.


----------



## rosnyde (Mar 19, 2016)

So this thread inspired my to buy a Bagelsport, pulled the trigger for around $40, my DateJust homage should be in soon!


----------



## Juant (Feb 21, 2013)

Here is something I could not resist:









Just love the brand name that has some irony in it. BTW it's not a chronograph, 12 o'clock subdial shows 24 hr. The pushers are used for changing the 24hr time. I have no idea what the 6 o'clock dial is supposed the tell.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Juant said:


> Here is something I could not resist:
> 
> View attachment 7515970
> 
> ...


"M" is a long outdated unit of time used by the indigenous Feike people of Xian. History lesson anyone?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Juant said:


> Here is something I could not resist:
> 
> View attachment 7515970
> 
> ...


Ha, if the pusher changes the 24 hour time then what it is, around the way, is a GMT!

what did you pay for it?


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> "M" is a long outdated unit of time used by the indigenous Feike people of Xian. History lesson anyone?


yes please...because i still do not know what it is and means...??


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

Here it is, looks like it is just under $200 USD.

http://m..........s.com/item/325940...-1458591133419-04937-Ee2JQzjUz&aff_platform=y


Ticonderoga said:


> Ha, if the pusher changes the 24 hour time then what it is, around the way, is a GMT!
> 
> what did you pay for it?


Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brandon99 (Mar 20, 2016)

What kind of movement are they? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juant (Feb 21, 2013)

kplam said:


> Here it is, looks like it is just under $200 USD.
> 
> http://m..........s.com/item/325940...-1458591133419-04937-Ee2JQzjUz&aff_platform=y
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Yes, it was a little over 110€. And it came in a nice box  
It was one of the fastest deliveries from China I have experienced so far (by DHL).

It's a quartz movement.

Oh, and the 6 o'clock dial is actually a 60 min dial. Took some effort to synchronice it with the main dial. And yes, it appears that the watch is a GMT watch with independently adjustable 24 hr hand.

Sent from my FIND7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

The Deer Fun watch is US$10.50 delivered through the Ali Express App.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kplam said:


> Here it is, looks like it is just under $200 USD.
> 
> http://m..........s.com/item/325940...-1458591133419-04937-Ee2JQzjUz&aff_platform=y
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I couldn't get that link to work (common with AliX sellers), but I found it also was made under other brands. *POSTAR PSD-2991*










There is also a slightly different face with more markings:










Here's another AliX seller for $198 (seems high since these sell for $10-$32 wholesale): http://www..........s.com/item/Bran...5-New-SOKI-Luxury-Wristwatch/32594021792.html

[video]http://cloud.video.taobao.com/play/u/273077621/p/1/e/1/t/10301/35607050.swf[/video]


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Man, these look so cool!! I love the sleek Max Bill style/



HoustonReal said:


> I couldn't get that link to work (common with AliX sellers), but I found it also was made under other brands.


----------



## JimLocke (Aug 20, 2013)

I quickly read that brand as "PORNSTAR"

Logging off and going home now


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

JimLocke said:


> I quickly read that brand as "PORNSTAR"
> 
> Logging off and going home now


Exactly, & I don't think that they chose that name by accident.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

LOL!!

I misread POS-Star 

As a sidenote, I got my Skmei 5600 knockoff watch in the mail yesterday. Really impressed by the quality of the watch for 8$. I chose the blue dial; the numbers have a sweet mirror effect and the screen has a blue tint. Real G's that have this kind of display are much more expensive. Also, the watch is about 30% bigger than a 5600, so it might be good for someone with bigger wrists that like the classic look.

However, be warned. I tried rubbing off the silly looking " Sports watch" and "Water resist" blue text on the bezel with my usual stuff (electronic contact cleaner, very gentle on plastics, works great to remove the ND Limits text on dive bracelets). The text came off effortlessly but the resin is not black inside-out but white with a black paint coat. You can see that I removed some black paint and it got a bit "grayish". I rubbed in "Mothers Back to Black" automotive trim coloring on it with a QTip and it did a great job, barely noticeable.


S.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

smille76 said:


> LOL!!
> 
> I misread POS-Star
> 
> ...


I was tempted to pick up one of these on Ebay for $7.50, but how long before the paint wears off and leaves the white showing?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> I was tempted to pick up one of these on Ebay for $7.50, but how long before the paint wears off and leaves the white showing?


I'd get one, even if it eventually gets beaten up, at this price it is still a good deal. This one is nice looking with the Aviator G case.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

$2.91 delivered for these.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> $2.91 delivered for these.


I bought a couple of these last year; one for my son and one for me. Pretty much what you'd expect for $3, but kept decent time. The battery died on mine after about 3 months, so I just trashed it. Wasn't worth the cost of replacing the battery.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought one of these a few weeks ago. Well, technically I bought it many weeks ago and it arrived a few weeks ago. It kept excellent time but wore too big for my unusually slim wrist. Quite slim case though. Gave it to my son.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have to say that although I enjoyed reading the thread, I had very little luck finding the watches mentioned on it. In some cases they were there but at several or many times the price you guys got them for, which rather seemed to defeat the purpose (Deer Fun, DOM, Moers). Some of the other watches just weren't there at all (eg Kevin). It could be that there is some trick to using the site, in which case please share. Or, more likely, the appealing ones sell fast and the seller hikes the price. Oh well. I have far too many watches already!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This one seems pretty well-priced. It's basically a gold-coloured version of a Casio I had in 1981, I think. It's certainly damn similar! http://www..........s.com/item/2016...614561218.html?spm=2114.30010308.0.380.xfuclg


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

OK, they really are filtering out links here. Handy. It's a Casio homage, though of a much later Casio watch than I was reminded of when I saw it, which doesn't have any name on its face and came up when I was hunting for Moers. It is also available in a silver-coloured case. 2016 New Men Stainless Steel Digital Alarm Stopwatch Brand Moers men Casual luxury gold Business clock reloj Wholesale Price
Oh, and the seller claims a stainless steel case and hardlex crystal. All for £1.65. Really?


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> I was tempted to pick up one of these on Ebay for $7.50, but how long before the paint wears off and leaves the white showing?


I have one of these, and my brother has a black one that he wears every day. The resin shell is molded in whatever color you choose. It will get beat up, but there is no paint. It will always be green.

Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> I have to say that although I enjoyed reading the thread, I had very little luck finding the watches mentioned on it. In some cases they were there but at several or many times the price you guys got them for, which rather seemed to defeat the purpose (Deer Fun, DOM, Moers). Some of the other watches just weren't there at all (eg Kevin). It could be that there is some trick to using the site, in which case please share. Or, more likely, the appealing ones sell fast and the seller hikes the price. Oh well. I have far too many watches already!


If you need help finding a specific watch, just ask in this thread. Many AliX postings are not "search word friendly", and it takes some time to learn how to search by other means.

Link to Kevin: http://www..........s.com/item/Stai...tz-Watches-Men-And-Women-Q12/32308743490.html It's $4.39 now, but you can try the mobile AliX app, or wait for Tuesday's sale if you want it even cheaper.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

SteevoLS said:


> I have one of these, and my brother has a black one that he wears every day. The resin shell is molded in whatever color you choose. It will get beat up, but there is no paint. It will always be green.
> 
> Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks, good to know, but I was just going by what smile76 said in post#226


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

dfl3506 said:


> Thanks, good to know, but I was just going by what smile76 said in post#226


Maybe it was just me that overindulged on the solvent dosage and it changed the tone of the black to a black/grayish.

Definitely NOT the same composition a a genuine Casio G shock....feels a bit more plasticky and less resin, but for the price it is hard to beat. Buttons are nice to operate and give great feedback, backlight is nice and evenly lit. Casio must be making millions of profit selling similar watches for 10X the cost.

Will buy more in different colors; they just need to stop writing silly stuff on the bezels like "sports watches".

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

DeerFun is absolutely meh. Stock bracelet was awful. Bezel is loose ad can be, and one hour marker is broken loose.

I will open it up and reattach the marker,. While I'm at it I'll try to tighten up the bezel. If you have $10 to burn it's a decent way to see what a 40mm hulk, smurf, or Santa sub looks like but don't expect a quartz Bagelsport equivalent.

QC issues aside the bezel insert is printed nicely and the cyclops axyiallu magnifies quite a bit.










Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

smille76 said:


> Maybe it was just me that overindulged on the solvent dosage and it changed the tone of the black to a black/grayish.
> 
> Definitely NOT the same composition a a genuine Casio G shock....feels a bit more plasticky and less resin, but for the price it is hard to beat. Buttons are nice to operate and give great feedback, backlight is nice and evenly lit. Casio must be making millions of profit selling similar watches for 10X the cost.
> 
> ...


It was actually a Casio G100 that started me on the road to watch collecting. I paid $140 for it and that was on sale! It lasted well, not even a battery change, for about 6 years, then resin rot set in. I agree with you, G Shocks are definitely a rip-off, some more than $200 for a resin case and a printed circuit, must cost them about $5 to make.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FYI - *Ali Express* is having a big *Anniversary Sale on March 29th!* Expect prices to drop midday 3/28 in the Western Hemisphere. Also, the biggest savings may come from using the Ali Express mobile app (smartphone or tablet). You may complete your purchase(s) on a PC or laptop, but items must be placed in your shopping cart from the mobile app for the additional savings.


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> FYI - *Ali Express* is having a big *Anniversary Sale on March 29th!* Expect prices to drop midday 3/28 in the Western Hemisphere. Also, the biggest savings may come from using the Ali Express mobile app (smartphone or tablet). You may complete your purchase(s) on a PC or laptop, but items must be placed in your shopping cart from the mobile app for the additional savings.


It works... maybe I will finally get a BAGELSPORT watch to practice modding


----------



## LF78 (Mar 16, 2016)




----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

With regard to the difficulty in searching Ali, or for that matter Rakuten Global .... Yeah, their search engines are awful, and basically useless in English. I found my sweet Bagelsport Explorer watch on Page 53 of just scrolling through their watches one particularly diligent night.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

View attachment 7582674


Hmm.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

eljay said:


> View attachment 7582674
> 
> 
> Hmm.


I can't open that attachment.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

dfl3506 said:


> I can't open that attachment.


Oh ffs, it showed up in the post preview. I don't know what's going on but the forum software seems to lose attachments more than occasionally. Let's try again.










And only $2! It's a perpetual calendar too, according to the listing. :think:


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks very much Houston. Extremely helpful.


HoustonReal said:


> If you need help finding a specific watch, just ask in this thread. Many AliX postings are not "search word friendly", and it takes some time to learn how to search by other means.
> 
> Link to Kevin: http://www..........s.com/item/Stai...tz-Watches-Men-And-Women-Q12/32308743490.html It's $4.39 now, but you can try the mobile AliX app, or wait for Tuesday's sale if you want it even cheaper.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It always shows up in the post review, but very seldom makes it to the actual post. I almost always have to add it again afterwards by editing. For some reason, it has never lost one of my attachments when I've added it as an edit. Very strange. If there is a documented technical message about why this happens, I'd be quite interested to read it. I was quite happy when someone told me about using "edit" as it meant I could actually post photos!


eljay said:


> Oh ffs, it showed up in the post preview. I don't know what's going on but the forum software seems to lose attachments more than occasionally. Let's try again.
> 
> 
> View attachment 7583354
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice quote from that Kevin listing mentioned above:

"Case Material:White Gold"


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Don't forget to check other sites as Ali-Xpress isn't always the cheapest. For example the SKMEI 1134 has now gone up to US$7.99 but I found it at Gearbest for US$6.29. Only black & orange available at the moment. They have some other good deals, see my post here on the $20 or less thread.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Redback said:


> Don't forget to check other sites as Ali-Xpress isn't always the cheapest. For example the SKMEI 1134 has now gone up to US$7.99 but I found it at Gearbest for US$6.29. Only black & orange available at the moment. They have some other good deals, see my post here on the $20 or less thread.


Thanks for the tip re Gearbest. I just bought this SKMEI 1040 for $6.64, would have got the Army Green but they were out of stock.


----------



## No0bMan (Feb 11, 2016)

No picture handy atm, but I picked up a Sewor art deco watch from Ali a while ago. White dial, auto, for less than $20 shipped. The band is horrid but a cool watch.

Ah, nevermind.
View attachment 7591930


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

No0bMan said:


> No picture handy atm, but I picked up a Sewor art deco watch from Ali a while ago. White dial, auto, for less than $20 shipped. The band is horrid but a cool watch.
> 
> Ah, nevermind.
> View attachment 7591930


Attachment doesn't work.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> It always shows up in the post review, but very seldom makes it to the actual post. I almost always have to add it again afterwards by editing. For some reason, it has never lost one of my attachments when I've added it as an edit. Very strange. If there is a documented technical message about why this happens, I'd be quite interested to read it. I was quite happy when someone told me about using "edit" as it meant I could actually post photos!


Yep, I had to do just that to get it to appear in my second attempt too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Redback said:


> Don't forget to check other sites as Ali-Xpress isn't always the cheapest. For example the SKMEI 1134 has now gone up to US$7.99 but I found it at Gearbest for US$6.29. Only black & orange available at the moment. They have some other good deals, see my post here on the $20 or less thread.
> 
> View attachment 7590802


Gearbest, Wish (Geek app), DX and Banggood are always worth a look. Sometimes, Amazon is a better deal, like on Nakzen watches.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> Thanks for the tip re Gearbest. I just bought this SKMEI 1040 for $6.64, would have got the Army Green but they were out of stock.


I just bought it too, but for $13 from Amazon. Did I get ripped off?

Hahahahaha


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I bought this one too. $9.99. These things are as cheap as chips, and they are pretty good watches. I already have one.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

This is the one I have now. I wear it at night, mainly. Never have I seen a watch that is this easy to read in the dark.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I got a black one of these off the bay. Great watch and can't beat the price. Everyone should have one of these handy to throw on. They are big though so small wrists look out.



HoustonReal said:


> Gearbest, Wish (Geek app), DX and Banggood are always worth a look. Sometimes, Amazon is a better deal, like on Nakzen watches.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

I find myself looking for a "sleeper" watch. One I can wear to bed so that I don't have to have a phone or clock by the bed. How is the band on this? Something that you could sleep in?

Does someone make a purpose built sleep watch? If not they should with a nice comfy silicone band gentle glow display and an alarm etc.



Alden said:


> This is the one I have now. I wear it at night, mainly. Never have I seen a watch that is this easy to read in the dark.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mike_1 said:


> This one seems pretty well-priced. It's basically a gold-coloured version of a Casio I had in 1981, I think. It's certainly damn similar! http://www..........s.com/item/2016...614561218.html?spm=2114.30010308.0.380.xfuclg


http://g04.a.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1k4Xm...al-luxury-gold-Business-clock.jpg_640x640.jpg


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> I find myself looking for a "sleeper" watch. One I can wear to bed so that I don't have to have a phone or clock by the bed. How is the band on this? Something that you could sleep in?
> 
> Does someone make a purpose built sleep watch? If not they should with a nice comfy silicone band gentle glow display and an alarm etc.


I find it very comfortable. It's big and very easy to read at night.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Just got this one. It cost all of $3.00. The band was plastic imitation leather ****e, so I put it on this cheap leather Nato.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Alden said:


> I bought this one too. $9.99. These things are as cheap as chips, and they are pretty good watches. I already have one.


That Skmei 1060 in blue is US$4.45 delivered at Gearbest. Green is US$5.75.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Alden said:


> This is the one I have now. I wear it at night, mainly. Never have I seen a watch that is this easy to read in the dark.


That's the Skmei 1068 and is cheaper at Gearbest except for the all black one in the photo, most colours are US$5.19 delivered. 
A sleeper watch sounds like a good enough reason for me to buy it.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Redback said:


> That's the Skmei 1068 and is cheaper at Gearbest except for the all black one in the photo, most colours are US$5.19 delivered.
> A sleeper watch sounds like a good enough reason for me to buy it.


Thanks for posting this deal. I needed a really cheap and highly visible watch that will be used in vacation in clock-less rooms. Cheap enough to to toss in a backpack and not a tear shed if something happens to it.

This one has a sterile look and has no silly writings like "sports watch" and " water resist". At 5.19$ delivered, this is quite a feat.

S.

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

CMA22inc said:


> Does someone make a purpose built sleep watch? If not they should with a nice comfy silicone band gentle glow display and an alarm etc.


This is the watch I wear for that exact purpose. So comfortable and it has a snooze alarm.

Amazon.com: Casio Men's W800H-1AV Classic Sport Watch with Black Band: CASIO: Watches


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

smille76 said:


> Thanks for posting this deal. I needed a really cheap and highly visible watch that will be used in vacation in clock-less rooms. Cheap enough to to toss in a backpack and not a tear shed if something happens to it.
> 
> This one has a sterile look and has no silly writings like "sports watch" and " water resist". At 5.19$ delivered, this is quite a feat.
> 
> ...


Well, it does say WR 50m on the bottom... but it's design is minimalist. It's the most minimal I have ever seen on a digital, and the backlight is quite bright enough to make it easy to see, plus it's large enough that I can read it with my glasses off (very bad astigmatism) even if it's a foot away.

I've showered with it on numerous times. It's totally waterproof. Just don't dive with it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Thanks for posting this deal. I needed a really cheap and highly visible watch that will be used in vacation in clock-less rooms. Cheap enough to to toss in a backpack and not a tear shed if something happens to it.
> 
> This one has a sterile look and has no silly writings like "sports watch" and " water resist". At 5.19$ delivered, this is quite a feat.
> 
> ...


Another option is the SKMEI 1025. It comes in two sizes, 43mm and 50mm. 
The 43mm version is $4.87 at Gearbest Skmei 1025 Multi - function LED Military Army Watch 50M Water Resistant for Sports-4.87 and Free Shipping| GearBest.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Kevin watch - Now only $3.95 with Ali Express mobile app.
http://www..........s.com/item/Stai...tz-Watches-Men-And-Women-Q12/32308743490.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Alden said:


> Just got this one. It cost all of $3.00. The band was plastic imitation leather ****e, so I put it on this cheap leather Nato.


It sounds like you should cross post here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/your-watch-strap-more-expensive-than-watch-post-here-1003196.html


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Thoughts on this?

Miyota auto, Sapphire crystal, tungsten case and bracelet, about £50 in the sale today...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Lummox said:


> Thoughts on this?
> 
> ...tungsten case...


You'll end up with one arm longer than the other!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The case back says "All stainless steel case and band", so it's probably not tungsten.


----------



## Lummox (Dec 15, 2013)

Out of stock anyway, never mind.

Still seems cheap for Sapphire crystal and Miyota auto movement.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Why not give your woman the ShiLong this weekend? She's earned it.


----------



## forrestsmith (Mar 28, 2016)

Just bought a HOWK Dive watch from Alliexpress for 19.50. Sorry I cannot post the link because my post count is not high enough, but a search for HOWK will find it. I liked how the Green Deer Fun looked but I wanted to see if this really had a Stainless case.

Forrest


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

forrestsmith said:


> Just bought a HOWK Dive watch from Alliexpress for 19.50. Sorry I cannot post the link because my post count is not high enough, but a search for HOWK will find it. I liked how the Green Deer Fun looked but I wanted to see if this really had a Stainless case.
> 
> Forrest


Hey Forrest, on the product page of the Aliex listing you can see etched on the caseback the words "stainless steel back". This normally means only the caseback is stainless, the rest of the case is mostly chrome plated brass. I guess a full stainless case is a bit much too ask for $20.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

The white faced Deer Fun with gold case and bracelet looks really nice.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

forrestsmith said:


> Just bought a HOWK Dive watch from Alliexpress for 19.50. Sorry I cannot post the link because my post count is not high enough, but a search for HOWK will find it. I liked how the Green Deer Fun looked but I wanted to see if this really had a Stainless case.
> 
> Forrest


From the Howk _Publicize:
_
_With hot dream unassuming youth
Gloomy sky will be sunny
Never panic no stage fright
No compromise, no concession
You see, my dream luminous

_​And I think we can all agree with that!


----------



## forrestsmith (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, I should have noticed that in the pictures. I still think it will be fun for the price I paid ( I hope). And yes their use of the English Language is very interesting 


Forrest


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Lowest price I've seen on this model!*

*Kassaw K802 *(Omega DeVille Hour Vision homage) *$65.80 w/free shipping Ali Express
*Stainless steel, sapphire, 300M WR, automatic, exhibition back (choices of bracelet or leather, black or silver face, with or without rose gold accents on dial)
*
Forum Member Review: *https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/kassaw-hour-vision-2154010.html


----------



## antonio_cadiz (Feb 8, 2016)

hello! Green Deer very poor watch


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

antonio_cadiz said:


> hello! Green Deer very poor watch


OK!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Lowest price I've seen on this model!*
> 
> *Kassaw K802 *(Omega DeVille Hour Vision homage) *$65.80 w/free shipping Ali Express
> *Stainless steel, sapphire, 300M WR, automatic, exhibition back (choices of bracelet or leather, black or silver face, with or without rose gold accents on dial)
> ...


Hi,

It looks great and I read the 2015 review. However, it is a shame that they even copied the Tissot "1853" everywhere.....even the slogan on the card is the same "Swiss watches since 1853...". If the dial was less cluttered by useless writings (only Kassaw), this would be even better!

S.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

antonio_cadiz said:


> hello! Green Deer very poor watch


hi! Thank You!


----------



## borchard929 (Feb 15, 2016)

Alden said:


> Just got this one. It cost all of $3.00. The band was plastic imitation leather ****e, so I put it on this cheap leather Nato.


I bought a Yazole on the bay. I paid for the "expedited" shipping.
Total cost: $3.55
Watch actually looks ok.
Tells time.
But they designed it to look like a chrono, and the two chrono faces do NOTHING.
Even the buttons are for looks only. They dont even depress! lol


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Could not resist! White dial inbound.
I was pleasantly surprised by the Baglesport Nautilus so I hope this one does as well.
Thanks


HoustonReal said:


> *Lowest price I've seen on this model!*
> 
> *Kassaw K802 *(Omega DeVille Hour Vision homage) *$65.80 w/free shipping Ali Express
> *Stainless steel, sapphire, 300M WR, automatic, exhibition back (choices of bracelet or leather, black or silver face, with or without rose gold accents on dial)
> ...


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

borchard929 said:


> I bought a Yazole on the bay. I paid for the "expedited" shipping.
> Total cost: $3.55
> Watch actually looks ok.
> Tells time.
> ...


I paid $2.99, standard shipping. The strap was a really cheap POS, so I tossed it. The watch itself looks very nice, unless you look really closely. It keeps good time when it runs. It will randomly stop, then start again.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Found the now-apparently-elusive Bagelsport "Explo II" homage on Ali the other night and snagged it for $53 delivered. I got the white dial, well-photographed and discussed in this old WUS thread. The seller (Juan Lin Chen) also had the black dial.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/bagelsport-explo-ii-homage-626586.html


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Just got the Skmei today. 
Not bad for $10.74.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Just got the Skmei today.
> Not bad for $10.74.


The black Skmei 1063 is cheaper at Gearbest - US$8.33 Delivered. Once you are logged into your account apply the code FBGBES to get 9% off.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> Just got the Skmei today.
> Not bad for $10.74.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!!

This is the Gulf-Skmei-Ster....

I wonder if Casio is suing these brands...

S.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

Redback said:


> The black Skmei 1063 is cheaper at Gearbest - US$8.33 Delivered. Once you are logged into your account apply the code FBGBES to get 9% off.
> 
> View attachment 7763890


What is the purpose of the over/under numbers on the bezel?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

dfl3506 said:


> What is the purpose of the over/under numbers on the bezel?


On the SKMEI, I'd assume the numbers are completely cosmetic.

Thanks to smille76's comment, I looked up the watch that this is a copy of: GWN-1000B. 
Looks like the numbers serve the altimeter and barometer functions.



















via: http://support.casio.com/storage/en/manual/pdf/EN/009/qw5371.pdf


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

My SKMEI 1040 from Gearbest ($6.64) arrived after 12 days. I'm happy with the watch for that price, hope it gives longer than a couple of months service. Have no idea as to how to set day/date etc, didn't come with any instructions.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Lummox said:


> Thoughts on this?
> 
> Miyota auto, Sapphire crystal, tungsten case and bracelet, about £50 in the sale today...


Clearly in a higher price band than many watches mentioned here. But, I looked around a bit and Easman seems to be an interesting company. They claim to be an OEM for Seiko Tissot Casio and others. Not your typical mushroom brand and some interesting designs.


----------



## jlow28 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'm being totally honest here. How long to these watches last? I'm guessing the Bagel Sport has a decent track record. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

jlow28 said:


> I'm being totally honest here. How long to these watches last? I'm guessing the Bagel Sport has a decent track record.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What watches? How long is a piece of string?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Redback said:


> The black Skmei 1063 is cheaper at Gearbest - US$8.33 Delivered. Once you are logged into your account apply the code FBGBES to get 9% off.
> 
> View attachment 7763890


Dang it, spent $3 too much.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

jlow28 said:


> I'm being totally honest here. How long to these watches last? I'm guessing the Bagel Sport has a decent track record.


Only time will tell.

I have four SKMEI's and one more on the way. They are great little watches, and I have showered with two of them, and they ARE waterproof, and the accuracy of the movements are good. I changed out the battery in one of them, and it was fairly easy to do.

As far as setting the time, day, and date, all of the buttons work essentially the same way on all four of them.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

w4tchnut said:


> Just got the Skmei today.
> Not bad for $10.74.
> 
> 
> ...


Do the barometer and altimeter actually work?


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Barometer and altimeter don't work. 
Subdial at 10 is just decoration, as is the "sensor" at 9. 

The following are functional:
Chrono 
Timer
Dual time display
Alarm 
Lcd backlight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## putungelahne (Apr 3, 2014)

I had SKMEI DG1080 from local store, it's used by my son for 5 month until today, still work and accurate 



Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## putungelahne (Apr 3, 2014)

I found a very interesting good in Gearbest：Skmei 1080 Male Digital Watch http://m.gearbest.com/sports-watches/pp_261617.html
This watch I mean

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I just bought four gadget watches from Gearbest, for less than $40, total.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi,

I got my Skmei Hi-visibility (sleep watch as dubbed earlier here previously...sorry, forgot the model number!!) from Gearbest yesterday. They rock, it took only 10 days to get here vs about 1 month when I get stuff from Ali...

Now for the meh part, my Skmei 5600 knockoff has really average-poor timekeeping so far. I had it for 2 weeks and so far it is about 45 seconds slow! I don't care very much because this is my "don't care" beater for rough/dirty work but take notice. My 7s26 automatic movements are better than this!

For under 10$ I can't complain, but this is not a Casio movement for sure!

S.


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Skmei 5600 clone. Had to chop the strap but I quite like it so far.

Sent from my STUDIO ENERGY 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

smille76 said:


> my Skmei 5600 knockoff has really average-poor timekeeping so far. I had it for 2 weeks and so far it is about 45 seconds slow!


I have the blue Skmei 1134 and love it, it's my work beater watch for on building sites. I was surprised to find it has an hourly chime which is great when I'm working.
It's very quick & easy to adjust the time, I probably do it every couple of weeks. If you use the mode button to cycle through and back to the time you will see the seconds flashing, then press the start/stop button which will move the time forward, then press the mode button again to stop the flashing.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

I bought two SKMEI 1040 watches, one from Ebay, which arrived after less than two weeks from HongKong, and the other from Gearbest (HK) at the same time, which still hasn't arrived after more than 3 weeks.. Gearbest provides a tracking number but it says it was sent Netherlands Post surface mail. How can it be sent by that carrier from HongKong? I must admit, first impressions, I don't think I'd bother with Gearbest again, OK, some watches may be a couple of bucks cheaper than Ebay, but Ebay is more reliable.


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

I ordered four cheap ones from Gearbest. From what I have been reading about their service, I may not see them until sometime this summer.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Bagelsport "Explo II" finally arrived. This is my third type of Bagel -- got four color iterations of the Bautilus (now just down to two); got the black-dialed Explorer homage and now this one. I obviously like the brand. Cool watches well done for the price, in my opinion.









I LOVE the black-outlined hands. It adds so much to a white-dialed watch, and so few companies do it for some reason. That arrow isn't a GMT, by the way. It's a 24-hour indicator utilizing the fixed 24-hour bezel, like the old-school Rolex was. (The theory was that these watches would be used in caves or other places of exploration where night-from-day wouldn't necessarily be easy to discern.)









No surprise, the bracelet is not great. Knowing this would be the case in advance, I ordered two NATOs specifically with this watch in mind from my girl Sophie at CheapestNATOstraps.

I saw photos of somebody else rocking this watch on orange. It's quite out of character for me to do a strap so loud, but I think it will be a great summer look. As I generally don't like NATOs, I thought I'd try my first two-piece.

















This one is more my typical style. I like the combo.


----------



## Philcore (Apr 10, 2016)

Alden said:


> I ordered four cheap ones from Gearbest. From what I have been reading about their service, I may not see them until sometime this summer.


You may be lucky. I ordered a Naviforce from them and it was only about 2.5 weeks to Massachusetts. The other Skmei I ordered was 3 weeks on the dot.


----------



## Deegan42 (Sep 28, 2015)

So many functions









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Alden said:


> I ordered four cheap ones from Gearbest. From what I have been reading about their service, I may not see them until sometime this summer.


Well they all arrived today, one week after I posted this. Not bad.


----------



## Kevg (Nov 16, 2008)

hi guys

Long time since I've been on here (3 years) nothing to do with the forum just life. well I'm back again.

Just ordered one of these from GearBest










just as a FYI Bagelsport here's mine from 2012 and still going strong



Kev


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> Deep red $9 plus shipping. Tested water proof and decent leather strap


Just a heads up if anyone is interested, this is now available for $7.66 delivered from Rood Watch (store No. 439654), or search for 'Gift lovers watch'.
Always liked the look of this one, might just bite at that price.


----------



## JakeJD (Jan 19, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> Deep red $9 plus shipping. Tested water proof and decent leather strap





Lancman said:


> Just a heads up if anyone is interested, this is now available for $7.66 delivered from Rood Watch (store No. 439654), or search for 'Gift lovers watch'.
> Always liked the look of this one, might just bite at that price.


Nineteen *Ninty*-Eight?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

JakeJD said:


> Nineteen *Ninty*-Eight?


All part of the unique charm and character of the piece (as the manufacturer would say). ;-)



Triton9 said:


> Actually, the ninty misspell is so small that it can hardly be seen by naked eyes. What you see in the photo much magnify. The only thing obvious on your wrist will "Deep Red". Plus the design is quite fresh, so far I have not seen another similar design.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Triton9 said:


> Deep red $9 plus shipping. Tested water proof and decent leather strap


Haha, love the ninty eight on the dial. Worth $8 just for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

All your base are belong to us.....

They probably used the same translator as this classic Genesis game!

Sent from my SHIELD Tablet using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

They also sell fakes.Like a fake A.P cityof Sailfor 66 bucks .I do not wear fakes and do not like them.They also sell more expensive Homages under the shunyoushi btrand of famous watches such as a relax DJ ,Sub, etc .They are customizable and claimed wr is 50 meters.I personally would jus go with the SHUNYOUSHI brand.Printing on the dial claims higher wr .This isthe same as the watches they homage.These might be a good Value.If you want the style of a RELAX but a bit higher build quality than something you might buy on Canal street in NYC .Or another similiar place.I would just get the Shunoushi brand.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

http://www..........s.com/item/2016...eather-Band-Luxury-Sandalwood-Wood-Watch-Men/-


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

The link to Ali express does not work so look for this in Antique watches on their site.This is available in 3 finishes one of which is gloss black(YAY!)This is a TRINTEC instrument styled watch homage .BELL & ROSS came much later and is an expensive imitation.(see "sekonda madness" video on You tube)The movement is quartz not quarts.a QUART is a volume of liquid measure.


----------



## Capt Obvious (Jul 21, 2014)

That is definetly different.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Meet Reg, another ultra-affordable Hulk homage.









I'm pleasantly surprised how nice it is, considering the price; all stainless steel, decent bracelet with solid links, full-house lume, one way ratcheting bezel, screw-on back and Miyota 2115 movement. 
Only weakness found so far is the lume - looks great to start with but doesn't last very long. Oh, and no doubt it also has Gremlin level waterproofing (i.e. nasty things will happen if you get it wet). 
Around $25 from several sellers (search 'Reginald'), other colours available as well. 
I was also impressed with the (new?) Ali-xpress Standard Shipping. Only took 10 days, good tracking and I even had two emails from Royal Mail, one to say it was on the way and one when it was delivered. |>


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Lancman said:


> Meet Reg, another ultra-affordable Hulk homage.
> 
> View attachment 8391938


Officially certified superlative chronometer!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> Officially certified superlative chronometer!


Yes, perhaps they went a bit too far in their efforts to make it look like the original. :roll:


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Yes perhaps it might be more proper to say"It keeps okay time".


----------



## Alden (Jul 24, 2015)

Megir 3009 - $24.00. I have to say I really like this watch. I was surprised at the quality of the leather band, as well.










Look how uneven the letters in MEGIR are. Part of the charm!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This one has kind of a nice, summery look. $9.14. There are other dial color combos but I think this is the best one. I wonder if the subdials work?


----------



## seiko4ever (Jul 17, 2016)

Found this nice AT Homage. A GUANQIN For US$ 61.00.

Available in "Goods Mall" and described as
GUANQIN 2016 New Men's Watches Business Clock Men Date Week Back Light Full Steel Waterproof Automatic Self-Wind Watch

It looks comparable to the SANGDO AT Homage, but I prefer the simple 'GUANQIN' + 'automatic' text over the 'SANGDO SANGDO Perpetual DateJust Genuine Original Certification'. Only too bad the QIN is not in line with the QUAN part.

Anybody hands on experience with this watch? Is it in the same league as the SANGDO? Which is reportedly pretty good.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The text alignment is because of the representation of tones in mandarin when rendered in roman script without using the accented/modified letters found in coventional pinyin transliteration. Mandarin like other Chinese dialects is tonal because essentially each word particle is just one syllable long, and you run out of pronounceable too quickly unless you assign them one of four (plus neutral) tones

The quan carries a neutral tone while the qin should be pronounced with a higher tone (also known as first tone).

...


...well not really but if it helps you overlook a fault in what looks like an otherwise decent watch then why not tell yourself it is so!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not only will the crystal not scratch, it will bend the drill bit! *Guanqin **GQ30068 * (In English, Guanqin means Crown Piano)










Apparently, the watch also makes you indifferent to your girlfriend's sadness?










The band is only 19mm wide, and 180mm (7.1") long.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GUANQIN also makes a Seamaster 150 Aqua Terra Quartz homage for *$51.24* best price, with an automatic movement. How many of those have you seen?

*GUANQIN GJ16022*


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

I was thinking of buying one or two from .........s just for fun. But then I learned that they don't take PayPal. That's a deal-breaker for me. Too bad, because they have some nifty looking watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BookBoy said:


> I was thinking of buying one or two from .........s just for fun. But then I learned that they don't take PayPal. That's a deal-breaker for me. Too bad, because they have some nifty looking watches.


They have an equivalent system called AliPay. They are part of the Jack Ma owned TaoBao, TMAll, Alibaba, Ali Express conglomerate, China's answer to Amazon.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alipay_(payment_platform)


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> They have an equivalent system called AliPay. They are part of the Jack Ma owned TaoBao, TMAll, Alibaba, Ali Express conglomerate, China's answer to Amazon.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alipay_(payment_platform)


Anyone from the US with any experience using this system??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> Anyone from the US with any experience using this system??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not me. But would have no trouble trusting a company that sells chronometer-grade waches, even if they are Chinese and apparently quartz.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Jguitron said:


> Anyone from the US with any experience using this system??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, multiple times, but not for watches. Zero issues.

The payee on your credit/debit card statement will show the company as listed in Delaware.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Considering that they cost 7 times more than the Fineat AT homage, I don't rate their quality control. Look how misaligned the indices are, particularly at 7 and 8.









Very odd, I was looking at that store (Pengnatate) just last night and their prices were almost half what they are this morning. Best to wait for the next 'sale'.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Personally, I'm finding it hard to resist this one for around $17:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Jguitron said:


> Anyone from the US with any experience using this system??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have used it a couple of times without problem. Like I said, it's the Chinese equivalent of PayPal. Even some non-Alibaba related websites use it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Lancman said:


> Considering that they cost 7 times more than the Fineat AT homage, I don't rate their quality control. Look how misaligned the indices are, particularly at 7 and 8.
> 
> Very odd, I was looking at that store (Pengnatate) just last night and their prices were almost half what they are this morning. Best to wait for the next 'sale'.


How do you figure that $51.24 is 7 times $24? Did Pengnatate really list this watch for under $30?

On the Fineat, the blues aren't even close between the indices and the hands.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Slight exaggeration perhaps but when I clicked through your link it was showing $96, it's now back to $51. The Fineat is on eBay for around $14 (with matching hands).
I guess with all these brands it's a bit of a lottery in terms of quality control.

Now if you want to go _really_ cheap, there's always the Chenxi 006A at $6.45 (at Natate store).


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

I just can't even begin to understand how they can offer those prices. I know you pay for what you get but $6.45??? 

If anything they are great material to practice watchmaking skills including metal work, mods and movement work....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

+1 

I use the cheapies to fiddle about with and practice re-luming on. Judging by my last effort I think I need to start ordering in bulk! :roll:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Lancman said:


> Slight exaggeration perhaps but when I clicked through your link it was showing $96, it's now back to $51. The Fineat is on eBay for around $14 (with matching hands).I guess with all these brands it's a bit of a lottery in terms of quality control.


I was just looking at Amazon. For US delivery, $15.79 looks to best the best eBay.com deal on Fineat. It's not built as well a Guanqin, since if has folded links and no listed WR vs the Guanqin's 100M WR, solid bracelet and sapphire crystal. Likewise, the Guanqin is no Sea-Gull Seamaster. The Fineat would be price competitive with the *LikeU ZYB055A* versions, if they were still available outside China.

I'm not sure why, because among WIS the blue AT homages seem like the most popular choice, but only Sea-Gull, LikeU and Compadre offer blue dials. All the others have black or white dials, and Sangdo adds brown to the mix.










For $12.50 on Ali Express there's the quartz *SKMEI 9072. *I think it's well worth the extra money over the Chenxi.


----------



## seiko4ever (Jul 17, 2016)

Ha that explains it clearly. Well...kind of


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Apparently it also makes you indifferent to your girlfreinds sadness.







No watch is worth that.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

https://www..........s.com/item/SIN...tches-Men-s-Fashion-Causal-Quartz/32577706466.https://www..........s.com/item/SIN...ches-Men-s-Fashion-Causal-Quartz/32577706466.- once again the link wont work I think it is on page 9 of antique watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

James Haury said:


> https://www..........s.com/item/SIN...tches-Men-s-Fashion-Causal-Quartz/32577706466.https://www..........s.com/item/SIN...ches-Men-s-Fashion-Causal-Quartz/32577706466.- once again the link wont work I think it is on page 9 of antique watches.


The solution is to use *Bit Ly .com* While designed to produce Tweetable links, WUS doesn't censor shortened web addresses.

If you type *Ali Express* as one word, it will get censored, but not *Alibaba*, *TaoBao* or *TMall* (all Jack Ma owned sites). The old excuse was that Ali was "full of viruses". What it was full of was replicas, but they have mostly disappeared. It seems that AliX will never get removed from the banned list. We are all adults here, and if somebody wants to buy a counterfeit watch, there are plenty of sites that offer them, and many of those websites are not censored here. Anyone posting links to replicas should be admonished, but the censorship of such a large, versatile and useful site seems arbitrary and childish.

Ali Express is simply the TaoBao platform for internationally exported, Chinese goods. Alibaba is similar, but mostly offers wholesale products in larger quantities.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

James Haury said:


> Apparently it also makes you indifferent to your girlfreinds sadness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that copy is_ hilarious_ and cringe-worthy, even in Chinese. I'm guessing whoever did this found the stock image near the end of the work day and decided to wing it, in the spirit of "This is for a western audience anyway" 

My attempt at a translation:

---------

APOLOGY
Very often, you hurt the person you care about most 
With a careless word, or stuff beyond your control
You find it hard to even speak
Much less say 'Sorry'
Since you can't find the words
Let GuanQin help you redeem your cherished relationship
Actually, "Sorry" isn't that difficult
The real challenge is to never use a double-edged sword again
It hurts her*, and hurts yourself

---------

*The word used here is 'ni', meaning 'you'. But this doesn't even make sense in Chinese! 
WTH does "Hurting you, and hurting yourself" even mean?? I've assumed it's a typo of some sort.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

artblakey said:


> Lol, that copy is_ hilarious and cringe-worthy, even in Chinese. I'm guessing whoever did this found the stock image near the end of the work day and decided to wing it, in the spirit of "This is for a western audience anyway"
> 
> My attempt at a translation:
> 
> ...


Let her know you're sorry . . . . . by buying yourself an Aqua Terra homage! "When I look at this watch, I will remember how I upset you, and it will be a permanent reminder of how much my words can hurt. I bought it for us, because that's how committed I am to this relationship!"


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Jguitron said:


> I just can't even begin to understand how they can offer those prices. I know you pay for what you get but $6.45???


Read the Amazon reviews. .. some are really hilarious 😁


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

There is a thread titled 'How is this possible? 0.99$ delivered to your door' . - very interesting. 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


----------



## RicHSAD (Aug 14, 2016)

Picked up this Guanqin GQ10029 off of Gearbest 2 weeks ago. Looks great and it has worked perfectly so far. I now have a GQ10028 on the way ... I'll post a picture when I get it.










Might get this Carnival next ...


----------



## nunhgrader (May 23, 2016)

That copy (and translation) was hilarious!


----------



## zhitzz (Nov 12, 2015)

Any other sites I should check out other than ebay and ali?


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

zhitzz said:


> Any other sites I should check out other than ebay and ali?


gearbest


----------



## BookBoy (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks! I didn't see that you had replied. I appreciate it.

Cheers,
BB



HoustonReal said:


> They have an equivalent system called AliPay. They are part of the Jack Ma owned TaoBao, TMAll, Alibaba, Ali Express conglomerate, China's answer to Amazon.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alipay_(payment_platform)


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Not yet mentioned Winner autos w/bracelet at $14.19?










I wanted to buy some watches for gifts, these seem a good candidate.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

And for when you feel a little naughty, here's the famous "for sinning" watch, comes with small second AND sweep second hands (no guarantee they run the same).

Despite all, I kinda like it at $15.


----------



## Sam L84 (Nov 13, 2013)

El @ said:


> And for when you feel a little naughty, here's the famous "for sinning" watch, comes with small second AND sweep second hands (no guarantee they run the same).
> 
> Despite all, I kinda like it at $15.


Jeez I thought that said "Foreskinning". Made me look twice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

El @ said:


> Not yet mentioned Winner autos w/bracelet at $14.19?
> 
> I wanted to buy some watches for gifts, these seem a good candidate.


I'd highly recommend against buying ultrainexpensive Chinese mechanicals as gifts, unless they are intended only as novelties. There is essentially no quality control performed on such watches, and the failure rates can be high. I have bought many cheap Chinese skeletonized Tongjis as gifts to people interested in the workings of a mechanical movement, but only with the disclaimer that they may not last long at all. (Indeed, many have not.)

I've also bought several automatics in this price range. A few hold up. Many arrive broken or fail quickly. The most common failures I've experienced are misaligned or loose hands and stem-related failures (stem pulls out, winder strips, time-setting gears strip, etc.). I've also had at least one watch arrive with the balance wheel rattling around inside the case. Nearly universally they have had notably imperfect chrome plating, in some cases chipped prior to arrival. Dials with any sort of texture to them are often misshapen, misaligned, etc. Bracelets are horrendous, nearly as bad (sometimes worse) than those by Vostok, but unlike Vostok they are often not pinned securely and can come apart unexpectedly. No matter how I go on, I expect I'll forget one or more problem I've seen.

In short, these are fun things to examine and play with, and good specimens on which to practice repairs and servicing, but they do not make good gifts.


----------



## zhitzz (Nov 12, 2015)

.........s.com/item/Relogio-Masculino-2016-OCHSTIN-CHRONOGRAPH-Mens-Watches-Top-Brand-Luxury-Leather-Watches-Men-Male-Quartz-Watch/32701136420.html?s=p&spm=2114.01010208.6.11.idK1SV

Chrono quarts for $18, but that's not the point. Check out how the watch is photo-shopped on to male models in the pictures. Hilarious!


----------



## zhitzz (Nov 12, 2015)

^Ali Xpress of course


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

My first attempt at ordering from aliland.

Not too bad for a $15.00 quartz watch. It has some decent dial detail.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

kinglee said:


> My first attempt at ordering from aliland.
> 
> Not too bad for a $15.00 quartz watch. It has some decent dial detail.


I can't really fault the 3 (soon to be 4) Naviforce watches I have. Great value for money, with decent Miyota or Seiko movements. I've always liked the look of that one in particular but it's just too big for me.
As a general rule I find they are usually slightly cheaper from eBay or Gearbest though.


----------



## Trex101 (Jul 24, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Found the now-apparently-elusive Bagelsport "Explo II" homage on Ali the other night and snagged it for $53 delivered. I got the white dial, well-photographed and discussed in this old WUS thread. The seller (Juan Lin Chen) also had the black dial.


After goggling for a while, finally manage to find the seller (Juan Lin Chen) from Ali express for Bagelsport.

Bought a Bagelsport milgauss homage from him but i suppose he's went out of stocks so he send me a Fake Rolex!!! Told him the mistake and he wanted an extra $15 to resend me the correct watch, i refused and counter offer him to pay me $15 and i can ship his Fake Rolex back. In the end he gave up and promise me to resend me the correct watch(red second tip out of stocks, so choose the green second tip).

A few days later i contact him again and was given a tracking number, was instructed by him to cancel the dispute as he had fulfill his promise and already ship it out. It sound very dodgy so i waited for a few more days and true enough, the tracking number are Fake as well.

Was very lucky that Ali express took over the dispute and issue me a full refund. If i were to close the dispute i would get nothing back. Almost get scam by this (Juan Lin Chen) Ali express seller.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

I was sent wrong stuff from Ali on 2 occasions and they refunded me without any problem.

This fake Milgauss is something else though, in my case it was only the wrong brand of batteries and not counterfeited goods!

S.



Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> I'd highly recommend against buying ultrainexpensive Chinese mechanicals as gifts, unless they are intended only as novelties.


That's certainly right. I'look perhaps for some better quality quarz or even no gifts at all


----------



## Trex101 (Jul 24, 2016)

smille76 said:


> I was sent wrong stuff from Ali on 2 occasions and they refunded me without any problem.
> 
> This fake Milgauss is something else though, in my case it was only the wrong brand of batteries and not counterfeited goods!
> 
> ...


This guy is dodgy as... now i'm left with a fake rolex and i don't know what to do with it.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Trex101 said:


> After goggling for a while, finally manage to find the seller (Juan Lin Chen) from Ali express for Bagelsport.
> 
> Bought a Bagelsport milgauss homage from him but i suppose he's went out of stocks so he send me a Fake Rolex!!.


It's lucky that customs are overwhelmed with stuff from China otherwise the package could have been inspected, counterfeit goods confiscated and the recipient fined for that.

Chinese are known to pull similar stunts even in wholesale, order something, they don't have it so they send anything else rather than refunding. But there is no aliX or paypal in that case.


----------



## Jguitron (Aug 28, 2013)

Trex101 said:


> This guy is dodgy as... now i'm left with a fake rolex and i don't know what to do with it.


Time to get a few tools, open it and learn about movements 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

El @ said:


> And for when you feel a little naughty, here's the famous "for sinning" watch, comes with small second AND sweep second hands (no guarantee they run the same).
> 
> Despite all, I kinda like it at $15.


Aside from the name, I like it.

I think I'd pop it open and remove the central seconds and leave the sub-seconds, though.


----------



## billy_ngu (Aug 3, 2015)

Sam L84 said:


> Jeez I thought that said "Foreskinning". Made me look twice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For a man needs a watch when he sins haha


----------



## kcohS-G (Dec 26, 2015)

Trex101 said:


> This guy is dodgy as... now i'm left with a fake rolex and i don't know what to do with it.


1. Donate it to charity, 
2. As someone else mentioned, open it up and experiment with it
3. Ship it to me lol.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

matlobi said:


> Aside from the name, I like it.
> 
> I think I'd pop it open and remove the central seconds and leave the sub-seconds, though.


I wonder if the sub-dial seconds hand is real. From the photo of the back, it looks like the movement may be a Tongji (the Chinese Standard Movement) with an autowinder grafted on, as in a great many of the ultra-affordable Chinese automatics. If so, I'm not seeing how a seconds hand at six o'clock could be driven without an extra gear. Maybe one of the Tongji experts from f72 will read this and will know if there are some Tongjis with that elaboration. Or perhaps it is not a Tongji.

In any case, if the six o'clock seconds display is real, the watch in the photo needs its seconds hands realigned.


----------



## Trex101 (Jul 24, 2016)

Jguitron said:


> Time to get a few tools, open it and learn about movements
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This fake rolex is actually very well made and keep time well too, +6s per day and when fully charge can last 24hr. I might just keep it for spare parts if i manage to get my hands on another Bagelsport Milgauss but no one is selling it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Trex101 said:


> This fake rolex is actually very well made and keep time well too, +6s per day and when fully charge can last 24hr. I might just keep it for spare parts if i manage to get my hands on another Bagelsport Milgauss but no one is selling it.


FYI - 24hrs reserve is actually pretty bad. 30hrs is a bare minimum, and many cheap automatics will last 36hrs - 40hrs.


----------



## Trex101 (Jul 24, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> FYI - 24hrs reserve is actually pretty bad. 30hrs is a bare minimum, and many cheap automatics will last 36hrs - 40hrs.


Well, that's why it's a cheap fake and that's not the worst part, i recheck the time again and it gain a full 5 min after 3 days.


----------



## Cape (Mar 28, 2013)

Really like this one. Might have to take a look myself


----------



## RicHSAD (Aug 14, 2016)

Guanqin GQ10029 and GQ10028. The 10028 has a slightly doomed dial window and I believe it may be real sapphire (very dull tapping sound compared to the other watch). Overall I am very satisfied with both of them.


----------



## Cape (Mar 28, 2013)

This thread is bad for my wallet. Lol


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I can't really fault the 3 (soon to be 4) Naviforce watches I have.
> As a general rule I find they are usually slightly cheaper from eBay or Gearbest though.


Having said that, the 4th one just arrived and it _was _from Ali Land since that was the only place I could find it (I think it's a discontinued design).

Naviforce 9048 ($13)








The 44mm bezel rotates and has a nice smooth action. Case has a screw down back and the movement is a Miyota 2315.








The strap isn't leather but it's thick, strong, comfortable and one of the nicest looking I've come across on a cheapie. 








Even the lume is pretty good and for a change Naviforce have put some on the dial. Just about lasts all night as well. |>








Can't fault the Ali-Xpress standard shipping either - 7 days to the UK with excellent tracking.


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

How safe using a credit card on Ali? I just bought my partner a couple of hand bags and paid using a Visa card, the only way I could see to pay.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

dfl3506 said:


> How safe using a credit card on Ali? I just bought my partner a couple of hand bags and paid using a Visa card, the only way I could see to pay.


Why wouldn't you do research before making the purchase?

That being said, Alipay is very safe, at least a safe as PayPal and other similar third-party payment services.

Regardless, any safety features afforded by Visa would still be in force.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alipay_(payment_platform)


----------



## dfl3506 (Dec 10, 2010)

matlobi said:


> Why wouldn't you do research before making the purchase?
> 
> Because I like to live life on the edge.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Just a heads up that the Naviforce 9037 is at a good price for the next few days ($10) if anyone is interested. Just search Naviforce and sort by price - should be top of the list.
Four different colours available, just can't decide which I like best. :roll:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks for the videos. 
I've ordered the $10 and $13 Naviforce, I think these will be great for gifts or instead of tips. The next cheesy move would be having them engraved


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

one more of my videos


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

and the last one for now


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I've mentioned this one before, but if you like Submariner homages, I just noticed that the excellent Reginalds are down to $20-$22 at the moment, from various sellers. That's the lowest I've seen them. Mine came from Allenli's Jewelry and Watches Store.









Likes: All stainless steel, solid link bracelet, Miyota movement, nice sunburst dial, build quality.
Dislikes: Wording on the dial, lume doesn't last all night.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Warning for the faint of hart, the $10 navithing was not shipping quick enough, I canceled the order and will be waiting for a $9 deal.
The guy that delivers (sun or rain) watches to my door deserves that and more.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Snapped the other day and got two Ali-type watches I've had my eye on for awhile:


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Got this one. Cheap enough but not sure I'll wear it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Not the best but pretty good an cheap simple sport watch


----------



## RicHSAD (Aug 14, 2016)

Picked up this Carnival SF8755 mechanical watch. It's absolutely gorgeous. Pictures really don't do it justice. |>


----------



## barnefko (Jun 8, 2012)

RicHSAD said:


> Picked up this Carnival SF8755 mechanical watch. It's absolutely gorgeous. Pictures really don't do it justice. |>
> 
> View attachment 9382410
> View attachment 9382418


Link please!
Does it have central running seconds hand or is thecentral second only ticking away when the chrono is running...?


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

RicHSAD said:


> Picked up this Carnival SF8755 mechanical watch. It's absolutely gorgeous. Pictures really don't do it justice. |>


And a lume shot, too, please! 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

just 4$ watch


----------



## RicHSAD (Aug 14, 2016)

barnefko said:


> Link please!
> Does it have central running seconds hand or is thecentral second only ticking away when the chrono is running...?


It's a central second hand. There is no chrono on this watch. It has the full calendar and a 24h small hand.

Add the below line after the ali express address (after the ".com/"). It will take you the seller I got it from. The pictures appear to be broken on the seller's page at the moment though so you can use the second address below, from a more expensive seller, to get a better look at the watch.

item/2016Military-sports-automatic-mechanical-famous-brand-men-watch-fashion-waterproof-luminous-full-steel-male-luxury-watch/32620274331.html

item/Carnival-waterproof-Watch-Men-silver-Stainless-steel-Sapphire-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-relogio-masculine/32654627716.html



Zsolto said:


> And a lume shot, too, please!
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


I'll see what I can do. I only have my iPhone to take pictures, so low light shots aren't the best.


----------



## RicHSAD (Aug 14, 2016)

Crappy lume shot after holding the watch for 10 seconds next to the bed lamp.








Under normal light, for reference.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

RicHSAD said:


> Crappy lume shot after holding the watch for 10 seconds next to the bed lamp.
> View attachment 9386042
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, nice pic and some lovely lume, thank you!

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

Great looking watch. I have admired the vintage two tone Victorinox's for a long time.
Excuse my ignorance, but I'm just starting to explore the world of .........s (Ali-Xpress) -
Was $89.42 the going price, or do they go on sale from time to time?
francobollo


----------



## RicHSAD (Aug 14, 2016)

francobollo said:


> Great looking watch. I have admired the vintage two tone Victorinox's for a long time.
> Excuse my ignorance, but I'm just starting to explore the world of .........s (Ali-Xpress) -
> Was $89.42 the going price, or do they go on sale from time to time?
> francobollo


Typically stuff sold on Ali Express will have a high list price and be on sale 99% of the time to make it look like you are getting a great deal. They'll try to instill a sense of urgency by listing the sale as ending in 1 or 2 days, but the sale just resets almost every time. It's always a good practice to browse through the different sellers to make sure you are getting the best deal, but we're generally talking about a few bucks difference most of the time. All this to say that the prices on AE are generally quite consistent, so I wouldn't wait for a "big" sale as it may never happen. This also means that you probably don't want to buy anything on there that isn't listed as "on sale" as you'd probably be paying way too much.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

RicHSAD said:


> Typically stuff sold on Ali Express will have a high list price and be on sale 99% of the time to make it look like you are getting a great deal. They'll try to instill a sense of urgency by listing the sale as ending in 1 or 2 days, but the sale just resets almost every time. It's always a good practice to browse through the different sellers to make sure you are getting the best deal, but we're generally talking about a few bucks difference most of the time. All this to say that the prices on AE are generally quite consistent, so I wouldn't wait for a "big" sale as it may never happen. This also means that you probably don't want to buy anything on there that isn't listed as "on sale" as you'd probably be paying way too much.


Thanks so much for the sage advice.
francobollo


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

RicHSAD said:


> Crappy lume shot after holding the watch for 10 seconds next to the bed lamp.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9386042&d=1474123975"]
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your excellent find!
Please, is the size actually 43mm?


----------



## RicHSAD (Aug 14, 2016)

fkitch said:


> Thanks for sharing your excellent find!
> Please, is the size actually 43mm?


Yes, it is 43mm.


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gedmis said:


>


Thanks for the contributions, but these links are lost on me. They won't open in my Android Tapatalk and I am really unlikely to open a blind link anyway (no preview on Tapatalk).


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Davidka said:


> Can you see it in tapatalk in the next quote?
> 
> Gedmis I like your videos. Just change the url from https to http and it will work on tapatalk... thanks.


I'm afraid I can't. Pics preview, though it seems videos do not. I'll check my settings.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm afraid I can't. Pics preview, though it seems videos do not. I'll check my settings.


There's no preview but it will open in your youtube app.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Davidka said:


> Can you see it in tapatalk in the next quote?
> 
> Gedmis I like your videos. Just change the url from https to http and it will work on tapatalk... thanks.


Now, I can open this one in Youtube. The others try to open in Chrome.

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Finally receive the Compadre Bauhaus. 
Beautiful watch, but looks small on my wrist. 
Bought if for my son anyway, will see if he likes it. Sons can be difficult. Already returned a very nice Air Blue that didn't meet his approval. Lol

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Gedmis said:


>


Guess you didn't read the conversation above... your videos are great but we can't access them via tapatalk since you are using https links. Please delete the S and leave it http so we can all enjoy them. Cheers.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

w4tchnut said:


> Finally receive the Compadre Bauhaus.
> Beautiful watch, but looks small on my wrist.
> Bought if for my son anyway, will see if he likes it. Sons can be difficult. Already returned a very nice Air Blue that didn't meet his approval. Lol
> 
> ...


Looks nice, really, but that strap tapers too much I think. Put it on something more substantial and your son will love it. Provided that he is into the Bauhaus groove, that is 

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

*Naviforce 9048 has arrived!*

This morning I was a little surprised when I had to sign for a small package, but it was really the watch I had ordered on Ali-Xpress!

It has been shipped registered mail (which is a significant cost) from Malaysia, and I got it in 25 days, however of these it had spent 12 days in my country alone. Of course with a declared value of $6, there was no risk of any tax due, which is always good. The packaging was appropriate for the content, consisting on a padded plastic envelope to contain the actual watch box that also has an outer sleeve, and an elegant pearled black color.









To be found inside the box was the watch protected in a customized plastic bag (not pictured), warranty card, and cleaning cloth.









Also included and a foldable cellphone stand, that's a nice touch by the seller, thanks!









The watch is certainly a large one, with a 45mm diameter case, 11.50mm thickness, and 53.50mm lug to lug. At the same time it's also very light, having very little inside. It had been shipped with the crown in the power saving position, which is another nice touch of attention to details. I was immediately curious about the bezel action, which albeit being uni-directional in rotation will leave the exigent type disappointed because a distinct lack of firmness in the opposite direction. However it's free of other undue play. A nice detail is with the crystal, which has a good thickness, and rises a little proud of the bezel, with a beveled edge. Overall I don't dislike the "unique" design (which I think it simply means the maker is not allowing others to reuse the same case), but I don't like it either, because of its excessively simplistic design.









The faux leather band (22mm) is kind of thick and does not taper at the buckle, but overall it's not totally unwearable. The color matching stitching and signed buckle make so that once again, it deliver more than average for this price point.









Opening the case back we find the small Citizen/Miyota 2315 movement, with a specified 3 years battery life and +/- 20 secs/month accuracy "under normal circumstances", but without an End of Life warning function, powered by a SR636W battery. Another unexpected sign of quality is the dial with its "rose engine lathe" type of guilloche work and framed date window, furthermore is not glued to the movement, but has proper dial feet nevertheless!









The pictures gets less glamorous when we come to lume, I was able to capture some faint luminosity on the hands (which are actually quite nice with the inner pierced segment), but indexes are pretty much light-free. This is not a watch that will tell time in the dark.









I was pleased to see that both the screw-type case back, and the crown stem have a gasket, which should be more than enough to deliver the promised water resistance of "30 meters". As the manufacturer also specifies on the warranty card, that is only enough to take a rainshower or washing hands.









Again on the case back, which sober engraving helps nice appearance. No surprise that no serial number is present, but the question is, what "for dream" alludes to?









In conclusion I was happy with the product, which has some features more consistent with a watch at least 2 or 3 times the price paid. I recommend the purchase to anyone looking for a extreme value watch, ideally suited for unsophisticated gifts or promotional items.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Naviforce 9048 has arrived!*



El @ said:


> This morning I was a little surprised when I had to sign for small package, but it was really the watch I had ordered on Ali-Xpress!
> ...


Great review, thanks for posting! How's about a wrist shot for posterity?


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

robbery said:


> Great review, thanks for posting! How's about a wrist shot for posterity?


Thanks. Nope, I must remain faithful to my vow... no watch above 40mm.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

El @ said:


> Thanks. Nope, I must remain faithful to my vow... no watch above 40mm.


Wait, what? Sounds like you are saying you won't ever wear the watch because it's bigger than the limit you have set for yourself... but then if so, why did you buy it? I must be missing something.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

robbery said:


> Wait, what? Sounds like you are saying you won't ever wear the watch because it's bigger than the limit you have set for yourself... but then if so, why did you buy it? I must be missing something.


Please, not another wrist/watch size debate. I'm one of these people that thinks that for men the wrist has to be larger that the watch, not the other way around, and I'm not going to change my mind 

As mentioned I bought this watch to make small gifts. First on the list are my doorman, and the courier guy that delivers my watches packages. I will buy more but not necessarily of the same model.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

El @ said:


> Please, not another wrist/watch size debate. I'm one of these people that thinks that for men the wrist has to be larger that the watch, not the other way around, and I'm not going to change my mind
> 
> As mentioned I bought this watch to make small gifts. First on the list are my doorman, and the courier guy that delivers my watches packages. I will buy more but not necessarily of the same model.


Ohhh for gifts! Sorry I didn't understand that part. I'm definitely not trying to start anything about size or question your taste (38-40mm is my favorite), I was just confused about your reason for buying it. Thanks for clarifying for me .


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: Naviforce 9048 has arrived!*



robbery said:


> Great review, thanks for posting! How's about a wrist shot for posterity?


Well I made no such vow....









Sorry it's not blue but you will just have to use your imagination (or Photoshop).

Note: I have girlie 61/4" wrists and have to punch extra holes in all my watch straps (this one included) and this is as big as I'd want to go. Watches always look bigger in photos for some reason - it doesn't appear this big in real life.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

*Re: Naviforce 9048 has arrived!*



Lancman said:


> Well I made no such vow....
> View attachment 9543090


Nice! The orange looks awesome. And I know just what you meanas about watches looking bigger in photos, the camera really does add 10 pounds.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Looks pretty good on you Lancman!

OK, as this will be gone soon I need more $10-15 watches, show me some more?


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

Buyed in Ali Express for 10 € very good


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

starman69 said:


> Buyed in Ali Express for 10 € very good


That's great but give a name or some hint to find it?


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

edit ,sorry


----------



## starman69 (Feb 18, 2012)

https://www..........s.com/snapshot/8074503598.html?orderId=78118388183635


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

starman69 said:


> https://www..........s.com/snapshot/8074503598.html?orderId=78118388183635


Sorry, not to be a pain in he a.. 
If you click on "Voir l'article actuel", that is the item link. The one you included is to your order, which others can't access.


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

I could access, just replace the .............. in the url


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

stolichnayo said:


> I could access, just replace the .............. in the url


Right, thanks! I'll call this the $12 SARB033/ 035


----------



## Frank Stabile (Oct 2, 2016)

What is the quality of these watches? Will the metal make my skin green like those dollar store jewelry lol?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Frank Stabile said:


> What is the quality of these watches? Will the metal make my skin green like those dollar store jewelry lol?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I think that in most cases these are now all stainless steel watches. Steel is cheap nowaday, and China has excess production.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

When posting Ali links, use a URL shortening service like bit.ly. It will make the links clickable.

AliExpress.com - Online Shopping for Electronics, Fashion, Home & Garden, Toys & Sports, Automobiles from China.


----------



## Frank Stabile (Oct 2, 2016)

El @ said:


> I think that in most cases these are now all stainless steel watches. Steel is cheap nowaday, and China has excess production.


Really this is opening my eyes to an entirely new world of watch possibilities! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Frank Stabile said:


> Really this is opening my eyes to an entirely new world of watch possibilities!


NO! Unsubscribe now, quick, before the addiction takes hold! Once you start there's no going back - you have been warned!


----------



## Frank Stabile (Oct 2, 2016)

Lancman said:


> NO! Unsubscribe now, quick, before the addiction takes hold! Once you start there's no going back - you have been warned!


Oh no is it that awesome I will be instantly addicted! I super stoked!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Some new Deerfun, they also have a blue dial model that fades from light blue to dark blue, $9.00 delivered - https://www..........s.com/item/Watches-men-luxury-brand-Business-Watch-quartz-sport-men-full-steel-wristwatches-dive-30m-Casual-clock/32599421229.html?spm=2114.13010208.cb0001.2.LjtRBA&scm=1007.13440.37933.0&pvid=366b12f6-682c-4dd2-8214-fa0a98eb1802&tpp=1


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

El @ said:


> I think that in most cases these are now all stainless steel watches. Steel is cheap nowaday, and China has excess production.


It's not so much the cost of the steel, it's the cost of the tooling required to work and finish steel as opposed to brass.


----------



## Derek411 (Dec 12, 2015)

Ordered after spotting it here several pages back. Wasn't expecting much but I'm impressed.

Miyota movement, sapphire glass apparently and a solid link bracelet. What's not to like?

Bit of fun in the collection and 3 weeks to the UK.



















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Derek411 said:


> Ordered after spotting it here several pages back. Wasn't expecting much but I'm impressed.
> 
> Miyota movement, sapphire glass apparently and a solid link bracelet. What's not to like?
> 
> Bit of fun in the collection and 3 weeks to the UK.


Glad you like it. I doubt very much that it's sapphire, but still great value.


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

I got this spontaneously after watching a video of the Zenith El Primero. It`s actually quite nice.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ElStyl said:


> I got this spontaneously after watching a video of the Zenith El Primero. It`s actually quite nice.
> 
> View attachment 9577754
> 
> ...


Dammit! Have a link??


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> Dammit! Have a link??


Just make a search for "LOREO Germany watches men luxury brand speed motor" on ali.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Not that I'm looking to buy any more watches, you understand, but just how nice are these Reginalds? How would you - or anyone else - compare them, for example, with the famous Brazilian Mirvaines which seem rather solid?


Lancman said:


> Glad you like it. I doubt very much that it's sapphire, but still great value.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Dammit! Have a link??


Well, it is nice indeed, but it costs 134 dollars, not exactly 'Ali money'...

Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

Zsolto said:


> Well, it is nice indeed, but it costs 134 dollars, not exactly 'Ali money'...
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Samsung Tab S 8.4


It cost me 91 euros (about 100 dollars). For a time I saw it for 72 euros.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Not that I'm looking to buy any more watches, you understand, but just how nice are these Reginalds? How would you - or anyone else - compare them, for example, with the famous Brazilian Mirvaines which seem rather solid?


I have both and in terms of outright value for money, the Mirvaine is hard to beat at half the price of the Reginald. In some ways it's better - it has a screw-down crown and drilled lugs, but otherwise the Reginald edges ahead in terms of build quality. It has a solid stainless steel case whereas the Mirvaine is plated brass, it has a much better bracelet and better bezel (IMO). The lume on the Mirvaine has faded over the years whereas it's nice and bright on the Reginald (though it doesn't last terribly long). You are also limited to two colour options with the Mirvaine and you have the hassle of getting the very tight Rolex-style back off and replacing the battery. In overall appearance, the Reginald does look like the more expensive watch, but I can't quite put my finger on why.









Here's a poor quality lume shot. The black Mirvaine has suffered my first attempt at a complete re-lume. I was going for a vintage look and I've only just noticed that I forgot the bezel pip!
When I've had more practice I will have to back and have another go. As bad as it is though, it's 100% more useable at night than the blue one.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Great stuff; thanks!



Lancman said:


> I have both and in terms of outright value for money, the Mirvaine is hard to beat at half the price of the Reginald. In some ways it's better - it has a screw-down crown and drilled lugs, but otherwise the Reginald edges ahead in terms of build quality. It has a solid stainless steel case whereas the Mirvaine is plated brass, it has a much better bracelet and better bezel (IMO). The lume on the Mirvaine has faded over the years whereas it's nice and bright on the Reginald (though it doesn't last terribly long). You are also limited to two colour options with the Mirvaine and you have the hassle of getting the very tight Rolex-style back off and replacing the battery. In overall appearance, the Reginald does look like the more expensive watch, but I can't quite put my finger on why.
> 
> View attachment 9585802
> 
> ...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Zsolto said:


> Well, it is nice indeed, but it costs 134 dollars, not exactly 'Ali money'...


Yeah, but the real thing is $5K, even gray market. I'm tempted, but I know I probably wouldn't wear it much.


----------



## Zsolto (Apr 4, 2016)

Skeptical said:


> Yeah, but the real thing is $5K, even gray market. I'm tempted, but I know I probably wouldn't wear it much.


That is my main concern with these watches even if they cost less than 20 bucks, let alone with one that costs 100+. It is nice to be looking at them though...

Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

10,5$


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Lancman said:


> I have both and in terms of outright value for money, the Mirvaine is hard to beat at half the price of the Reginald. In some ways it's better - it has a screw-down crown and drilled lugs, but otherwise the Reginald edges ahead in terms of build quality. It has a solid stainless steel case whereas the Mirvaine is plated brass...


The Mirvaine is steel case, I thought? It's a nice enough watch but out of my two, I have a misaligned date wheel and so little a gap between the 12 o'clock point of the case and the spring bar that it marks any leather strap. Quirky beaters, though!

I might buy a Reginald, as a cheap way to get a hulk.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Actually what size is a Reginald sub? I've seen 40mm, 42mm and 44mm listed. There is only one version, right?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This is one of the strangest things about the whole Chinese affordables thing...they seem to just LOVE keeping us guessing about the sizes of the things!



ED209 said:


> Actually what size is a Reginald sub? I've seen 40mm, 42mm and 44mm listed. There is only one version, right?


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

ED209 said:


> The Mirvaine is steel case, I thought? It's a nice enough watch but out of my two, I have a misaligned date wheel and so little a gap between the 12 o'clock point of the case and the spring bar that it marks any leather strap. Quirky beaters, though!
> 
> I might buy a Reginald, as a cheap way to get a hulk.


Top up a lil more and you can get the Tissel sub! Much better in quality and movement. Better lume too

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

A Tisell is ten times the cost, and I have one already... looking for a quartz beater here.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ED209 said:


> Actually what size is a Reginald sub? I've seen 40mm, 42mm and 44mm listed. There is only one version, right?


The Reginald is 40mm.
I have this Green one with ceramic bezel and screw down crown on a rallye strap and ordered a black one:


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Thanks, I ordered one already but didn't think it had a ceramic bezel. I hope it does! Sapphire too, allegedly. 

I was hoping for 40mm. 40mm and 20mm lugs is my optimal size, I'm starting to think. I did prefer 22mm but my nicest watches are more classically sized, so I'm acquiring the taste.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

ED209 said:


> The Mirvaine is steel case, I thought? It's a nice enough watch but out of my two, I have a misaligned date wheel and so little a gap between the 12 o'clock point of the case and the spring bar that it marks any leather strap. Quirky beaters, though!
> 
> I might buy a Reginald, as a cheap way to get a hulk.


I tried sanding one of mine to improve the 'brushed steel' effect on the lugs and quickly discovered that it was plated brass.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

cuica said:


> The Reginald is 40mm.
> I have this Green one with ceramic bezel and screw down crown on a rallye strap and ordered a black one:


Nice! Where did you find that one? Mine has an aluminium bezel and no screw down crown.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ED209 said:


> Thanks, I ordered one already but didn't think it had a ceramic bezel. I hope it does! Sapphire too, allegedly.
> 
> I was hoping for 40mm. 40mm and 20mm lugs is my optimal size, I'm starting to think. I did prefer 22mm but my nicest watches are more classically sized, so I'm acquiring the taste.





Lancman said:


> Nice! Where did you find that one? Mine has an aluminium bezel and no screw down crown.


They are 40mm width and 20m lugs.
Mine is a moded one, I had my watchmaker put the screw down crown and the ceramic bezel I got from eBay and them installed it myself.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Ooh, what ceramic bezel insert fits? I might get one, I presume it costs more than the watch though!

I've never heard of anyone adding a screw down crown, how did they modify the case to take a thread?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I've bought this one but you have to use a Dremel intensively:

Carving 38mm Green Ceramic Bezel Insert Fit 40mm Parnis Sub Watch | eBay










As far as the crown goes, my watchmaker has removed the original tube and then installed a tube with a screw down crown (both tubes are pressure fit).
The black Reginald I have incoming will have a threaded tube instead but this time I'm going to do all the work...so expect 2017 or 2018! ;-)


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Aaaaah it never occurred to me that crown tubes are added to the case, rather than machined as part of the case. I'd even wondered how manufacturers manage to polish right up to them! 

That bezel is a great mod at a good price, I really like the ceramic insert on my Tisell, in fact it's made me hate all non-ceramic bezels now...


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Beautiful! Source for the strap?? Thanks


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

I finally received my Weide 5205 in the mail. This watch is stunning... but _enormous_, (50mm) and _heavy_! The stock photos are not a good indication of the dimensions of this beast! It's especially huge on my 7 inch wrist, but it looks amazing, and appears to be very well constructed; the finish is flawless and everything seems to be in working order. There is nothing "cheap" looking about this watch. (well, perhaps a bit "pimp-like" due to it's size!) It has a quality s/s band, though I had to remove three links for correct fitment. I paid $28US shipped to Newfoundland.

I only wish my wrists were much bigger! I will post pics of it on my wrist when I get time, but in the meantime here are a couple stock photos.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Did anyone happen to come across a Deep Sea dweller Cameron-like watch on Ali? Also an Aqua Terra bumblebee maybe? 

Thanks!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

this one looks very good


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Zsolto said:


> Looks nice, really, but that strap tapers too much I think. Put it on something more substantial and your son will love it. Provided that he is into the Bauhaus groove, that is
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk from a Galaxy Note 4


I tried it on a wider strap, and sure enough it looks much better. 
But the wind stem just broke, can't wind it anymore.

Filled a claim with .........s, will see how that goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

dbje said:


> Did anyone happen to come across a Deep Sea dweller Cameron-like watch on Ali? Also an *Aqua Terra bumblebee* maybe?
> 
> Thanks!


Like this?









$48 from Ali here.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

i have one of these on order. Looks like I have about 2 more weeks to go. Was the bracelet a problem to adjust? Normally I switch to leather, but this is one I'm really going to see if I can get used to a bracelet.


----------



## ShoreFire77 (Apr 27, 2015)

Don't own one myself - just remembered seeing them during one of my many forays into the world of Ali!

Seen them pop up in a few 'inexpensive homage' threads, but not seen a review of one yet - the SeaGull Aqua Terra seems to be the popular choice when it's available. It'd be interesting to hear what you make of the quality when it arrives - looks great in the pictures!


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Sorry this should have been with the Reginald Submariner homage picture!



kinglee said:


> i have one of these on order. Looks like I have about 2 more weeks to go. Was the bracelet a problem to adjust? Normally I switch to leather, but this is one I'm really going to see if I can get used to a bracelet.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

kinglee said:


> i have one of these on order. Looks like I have about 2 more weeks to go. Was the bracelet a problem to adjust? Normally I switch to leather, but this is one I'm really going to see if I can get used to a bracelet.


If you are referring to the Reginald, I don't recall any particular problems with resizing the bracelet. I have skinny 6.25" wrists and was able to get a comfortable fit.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Do you like your nato strap more than the watch, well you now have a solution, the Skmei 9133.















I found it initially on Ali-xpress for $11.99 but prices start at $8.88 delivered on eBay.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

ks6177 said:


> Like this?
> 
> $48 from Ali here.


Seller seems to have closed shop but found for $24 searching "likeu".
Makes a nice "advanced" gift I think.


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

this Ali site looks dangerous...££££££££££££££

can anyone recommend a good aqua terra homage?


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

only discovered this thread today
2 watches bought already!

Reginald and sknei

oh well, at that price if they are crap- can just bin them.....lol


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

El @ said:


> Seller seems to have closed shop but found for $24 searching "likeu".
> Makes a nice "advanced" gift I think.


Well I've been searching with "likeu" but nothing pops up. Found one but at $40 now at $24 would be even better!


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

dbje said:


> Well I've been searching with "likeu" but nothing pops up. Found one but at $40 now at $24 would be even better!


Just found this "Likeu" at a mere 30 bucks. Looks fantastic! 
https://www..........s.com/item/Is-..._9&btsid=f0f739fd-d2f9-4490-8379-0d9c0ede66f6

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

I have one and put a clockwork synergy leather band on it.

It really isn't bad for what it costs. The metal band is cheap. However it is a quartz model and came with 2 extra watch batteries!


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks a lot Glen!
Just ordered a bumblebee for $24,- and some other stuff too!

A watch, 2 pocketknives and a thick gray leather 22mm watchband all for $35,- in total.

Gotta love Ali! :-D



czmperbc said:


> Just found this "Likeu" at a mere 30 bucks. Looks fantastic!
> https://www..........s.com/item/Is-..._9&btsid=f0f739fd-d2f9-4490-8379-0d9c0ede66f6
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

I believe the "Likeu" is the exact same watch as the "Reginald", so it's just a matter of finding the lowest price. (found the Likeu @$30 and the Reginald @$23) In the photos the Reginald looks more purple-ish, but only due to the lighting... pretty sure it's the same watch.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland

"_Likeu_"








"_Reginald_"


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

brboot said:


> I have one and put a clockwork synergy leather band on it.
> 
> It really isn't bad for what it costs. The metal band is cheap. However it is a quartz model and came with 2 extra watch batteries!
> 
> View attachment 9761266


As far as I can work out the day/date is quartz and the date only is auto. They both have the same price.

I'm honestly not sure which is the better deal, a $24 auto has to be pretty ropey but how can you turn one down?


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

I went with the auto because it just has the date, a cleaner look on that particular dial imo.



ED209 said:


> As far as I can work out the day/date is quartz and the date only is auto. They both have the same price.
> 
> I'm honestly not sure which is the better deal, a $24 auto has to be pretty ropey but how can you turn one down?


----------



## MustardTiger (Sep 13, 2016)

I registered after finding this thread. It's taken me a while to finally read through the whole thing. I've got two skmei on the way. Just wanted to say a quick thanks to everyone that's posted pics.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I bought the Likeu Seamaster auto in the end. I prefer the date, and auto is more fun.

Couldn't have been easier, I just followed the sellers user-friendly helpful and totally comprehensible guide to ordering:


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow. What happened to PAY>>>WAIT A WHILE>>>GET YOUR STUFF?!



ED209 said:


> I bought the Likeu Seamaster auto in the end. I prefer the date, and auto is more fun.
> 
> Couldn't have been easier, I just followed the sellers user-friendly helpful and totally comprehensible guide to ordering:
> 
> View attachment 9764018


----------



## mr mash (Aug 23, 2016)

been eyeing up this on Ali
https://www..........s.com/item/New.../1447092564.html?spm=2114.40010308.4.1.3rxmWV

price is cheaper today then yesterday? lol

this sites gonna cost me a fortune


----------



## andrewhtf (Jul 19, 2016)

mr mash said:


> been eyeing up this on Ali
> this sites gonna cost me a fortune


i feel you,i feel you.
this site been bleeding me for the past few years


----------



## Frank Stabile (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey guys I know this thread is for ali watches but I was wondering what other people's opinions were about this amazon.ca watch I got it for 35$ this is what I thought about it!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Thought this looked pretty good. $60 usd, though. Search "Lige 2016". Model 6811.

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1xBvz...Automatic-Skeleton-Mechanical.jpg_640x640.jpg

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1XJW8...Automatic-Skeleton-Mechanical.jpg_640x640.jpg

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1AbDt...Automatic-Skeleton-Mechanical.jpg_640x640.jpg

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

w4tchnut said:


> I tried it on a wider strap, and sure enough it looks much better.
> But the wind stem just broke, can't wind it anymore.
> 
> Filled a claim with .........s, will see how that goes.
> ...


Quoting my own post for reference. 
Here's how my saga ends. We should all keep it in mind as we purchase these cheap Chinese watches.

I was given two options -- full refund and ship the watch back on my dime, or ~90% refund and I keep the watch.

I chose the latter. So, I ended up a watch that cannot be wound with a girlie leather strap for $6.70 Watch can certainly be fixed, not sure if it's worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

I am curious if anyone has tried one of these SevenFriday homages on Ali - Comes with a miyota 2036 japan movt and a crap band

https://www..........s.com/item/2015-New-Mens-Watches-SKONE-Brand-Special-design-Military-Leather-Sports-Quartz-Watch-Men-Large-dial/32546524914.html

https://www.sevenfriday.com/shop/en-us/watches/m-series/m2-1.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> I am curious if anyone has tried one of these SevenFriday homages on Ali - Comes with a miyota 2036 japan movt and a crap band
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/2015-New-Mens-Watches-SKONE-Brand-Special-design-Military-Leather-Sports-Quartz-Watch-Men-Large-dial/32546524914.html
> 
> ...


It seems like everyone in China is making homages of this watch. Megir makes an inexpensive quartz (about $27) AND a $75+ automatic.










Burei makes an automatic line for $140 to $200


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Any idea what you get for the extra bucks on the Burei? 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Any idea what you get for the extra bucks on the Burei?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


I would hope a much better movement than whatever is in the Megir. Burei do have a roster of decent mechanical movements including not just Seagull but also Seiko.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

I have just ordered two more interesting "ultra-affordables"... this ($30) Guanqin and ($27) Reginald. I'm hoping the Reginald won't appear quite so purple as it looks in this photo. I will report back with my opinion of each once they arrive. So far, I am quite impressed with my new enormous (50mm!) Weide 5205, and am still awaiting the arrival of my other Guanqin chrono. (same idea as this one, but with dark brown dial/gold trim, and brown leather strap) I love to be able to wear nice-looking cheapies like these while working around the house/yard without fear of breaking one. At this price point, if it conks out I can simply bin it and grab another from the pile!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good choices. It seems the bug has truly hit you! Just remember every now and again to do a quick mental tot up so you are fully aware of how many not so inexpensive watches you could have bought with the same money...I find it helps with my cheapy mania!



czmperbc said:


> I have just ordered two more interesting "ultra-affordables"... this ($30) Guanqin and ($27) Reginald. I'm hoping the Reginald won't appear quite so purple as it looks in this photo. I will report back with my opinion of each once they arrive. So far, I am quite impressed with my new enormous (50mm!) Weide 5205, and am still awaiting the arrival of my other Guanqin chrono. (same idea as this one, but with dark brown dial/gold trim, and brown leather strap) I love to be able to wear nice-looking cheapies like these while working around the house/yard without fear of breaking one. At this price point, if it conks out I can simply bin it and grab another from the pile!
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> ...


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Good choices. It seems the bug has truly hit you! Just remember every now and again to do a quick mental tot up so you are fully aware of how many not so inexpensive watches you could have bought with the same money...I find it helps with my cheapy mania!


Well, the past four watches have cost me a grand total $120, so I'm not too concerned. Yet.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland o


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

My Reginald hulk arrived today. Took about 3 weeks to arrive. My wife opened it and took this pic for me. Protective wrappings are still on it. First thing I noticed is the cyclops offers a pathetic level of magnification. And I do like the cyclops. When I have the time (haha) I'll do a review in this thread. I primarily bought it to see if I like the size or do I want a 42mm homage like the steinhart. I also plan to keep this on the bracelet and make myself get used to it! My wife said it "had some weight to it."










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Redback said:


> View attachment 9731298


Haha damn it. I just went through a complete rigmarole to get some Norwegian flag NATOs from a UK seller who refused to ship to Australia.

I guess I'll have to get one of these now too...

Edit: what the hell?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Frank!


----------



## vitoc (Nov 4, 2016)

Anyone find a good explorer II yet?


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Finally got home and played with the Reginald. Got the bracelet sized without too many issues. Lume is very weak and short lived. Cyclops is pretty worthless. So far though I'd say it's worth every penny of $33.00 on eBay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi Does anyone own this Sinobi Divers watch(oris aquis style)? Please share pictures and your opinion?
https://www.aliexprs.com/item/10ATM..._1&btsid=3f5159fd-0512-4b5e-9638-440a634662c3

Cheers!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi Does anyone own this Sinobi Divers watch(oris aquis style)? Please share pictures and your opinion?
> https://www.aliexprs.com/item/10ATM..._1&btsid=3f5159fd-0512-4b5e-9638-440a634662c3
> 
> Cheers!


I have one on order just waiting for it to arrive. Bought it based on the feedback on this mini review

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/extr...watch-homage-club-856673-54.html#post34744738


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

kinglee said:


> Finally got home and played with the Reginald. Got the bracelet sized without too many issues. Lume is very weak and short lived. Cyclops is pretty worthless. So far though I'd say it's worth every penny of $33.00 on eBay.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice. I've got a blue one on the way. I'm totally fine with weak lume and a worthless cyclops, so I will probably love this watch! What is the bracelet like?... halfway decent? I was on the fence between this one and the Sinobi, but decided to go for the smaller of the two.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

The Sinobi is extremely overpriced at the moment (US$58.80) but it looks like it will be $26.46 on the 11/11/16.
It's a shame the bracelet attaches in a non standard way, so you can't change it to anything else like a nato strap etc. otherwise I would be all over it.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The bracelet on the Reginald has solid links, but the clasp is poor and the folded end links on mine are poorly fitting. I've put mine on $5 shark mesh instead.


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Halfway decent. It looked like the pins were installed then the sides of the bracelet were ground down and it took quite a push to get them out. The clasp works but not the best looking.



czmperbc said:


> Looks nice. I've got a blue one on the way. I'm totally fine with weak lume and a worthless cyclops, so I will probably love this watch! What is the bracelet like?... halfway decent? I was on the fence between this one and the Sinobi, but decided to go for the smaller of the two.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Redback said:


> The Sinobi is extremely overpriced at the moment (US$58.80) but it looks like it will be $26.46 on the 11/11/16.
> It's a shame the bracelet attaches in a non standard way, so you can't change it to anything else like a nato strap etc. otherwise I would be all over it.
> 
> View attachment 9838482


 The bracelet attaches in a non standard way because this is a copy of an Oris that has the same design. I had an Oris TT! Day/Date for years and loved this particular bracelet design. I generally prefer bracelets anyway. I have 2 of these in different colors on the way to me now. I know they won't measure up to an Oris but I'm looking forward to getting them in a few weeks, along with 4 other .........s all watches thanks to this thread.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

What about these lovely RM Keep Moving skull dialed watches? About $35,- shipped to your door.


----------



## monster623az (Feb 14, 2006)

Redback said:


> The Sinobi is extremely overpriced at the moment (US$58.80) but it looks like it will be $26.46 on the 11/11/16.
> It's a shame the bracelet attaches in a non standard way, so you can't change it to anything else like a nato strap etc. otherwise I would be all over it.
> 
> View attachment 9838482





dbje said:


> What about these lovely RM Keep Moving skull dialed watches? About $35,- shipped to your door.


thanks, and thanks..


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

That Sinobi looks pretty good, waiting for the 11.11. After all (love the "Ingurish"):


----------



## defoncateur_3k (Feb 19, 2014)

If you like the coca bezel, you should like this slava. Extra cheap price and extra cheap quality, but automatic and normal sized lungs. I put it on a funky plastic bracelet.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

There's some amazingly cheap watches in the 11.11 sale. Odd way of doing things, showing the price in advance, although demonstrates why deflation is bad economically speaking.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

ED209 said:


> There's some amazingly cheap watches in the 11.11 sale. Odd way of doing things, showing the price in advance, although demonstrates why deflation is bad economically speaking.


Not sure about deflation but when is about cheap stuff like this much better for sellers to move it as fast as possible. It cost less to a Chinese factory to make products rather than not.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

defoncateur_3k said:


> If you like the coca bezel, you should like this slava. Extra cheap price and extra cheap quality, but automatic and normal sized lungs. I put it on a funky plastic bracelet.


But these aren't available on Ali or are they?


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

Another Sinobi that looks interesting. It's a Clerc homage.



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## monster623az (Feb 14, 2006)

ooh nice, Clerc homage without being to Clercy, I like


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

El @ said:


> Not sure about deflation but when is about cheap stuff like this much better for sellers to move it as fast as possible. It cost less to a Chinese factory to make products rather than not.


What I mean is: I bet they don't sell many watches this week while we can all see that they'll be 75% off in a few days.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

ED209 said:


> There's some amazingly cheap watches in the 11.11 sale. Odd way of doing things, showing the price in advance, although demonstrates why deflation is bad economically speaking.


Any examples?

Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

-ix- said:


> Any examples?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


Search for Guanqin, Sinobi, Skmei, Sangdo, anyone else you can think of.

Some totally inflated prices will come right down but even genuinely priced watches are getting around 20% off, like he Reginald Sub we were posting about a few pages ago. Straps are half price everywhere so stock up on NATOs at least.

Best deal has to be this Sangdo which is so water resistant it can even withstand a single droplet of water on the centre of its crystal:


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

This is a nice looking watch - but can't find any seller with discounted 11.11 pricing on it.



ElStyl said:


> Another Sinobi that looks interesting. It's a Clerc homage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## defoncateur_3k (Feb 19, 2014)

dbje said:


> But these aren't available on Ali or are they?


I think I've gotten it from ali, but I don't remember. Last year, they were everywhere.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

ED209 said:


> There's some amazingly cheap watches in the 11.11 sale. Odd way of doing things, showing the price in advance, although demonstrates why deflation is bad economically speaking.


No, in fact all these watches will be no cheaper for the 11.11 sale than they normally are. They have simply inflated them for the week prior to the sale. Oldest trick in the book. Just saw my $30 Guanqin listed at $300+... But "on sale" for $30 on 11.11. In fact, every single watch I have been following for the past few weeks has been drastically inflated this week, only to be "on sale" for the 11.11 sale for the exact same price as always.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

czmperbc said:


> No, in fact all these watches will be no cheaper for the 11.11 sale than they normally are. They have simply inflated them for the week prior to the sale. Oldest trick in the book...


As I said earlier, some prices are totally inflated but many watches I've had my eye on or indeed bought are getting 10 to 20% off, like the Reginald Sub. Parnis are another example,with about $10 coming off $70 watches.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, anyone in Europe willing to grab that 10$ off discount at Sinobi store when you spend over 49$ (i.e. 2xTT1)? Each watch would get as low as 21.42€ (11.11 price) which may be a great price!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I think the $10 off coupon ends the moment the 11.11 sale starts? Even if not, I'll buy one of those 'seamaster' dive watches but I don't think $10 buys much onwards postage.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I got a coupon of 2$ per each 25$ spent and I think these will work!


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

For Aus members, 11.11% cashback on 11/11, https://www.cashrewards.com.au/.........s.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Thanks to this thread I decided to give a........s a try. I received 3 watches today. More are coming...

First up is a Weros. Notice that even the one in their promo pic has the bezel numbers misaligned. Mine are too, but in the opposite direction. Unfortunately, the numbers on the (non-rotating) bezel are too faint. Actually all the colors and print on the watch are a bit lackluster, dull looking. The seconds hand misses every marker, so I guess if I took it apart to adjust it it would actually come close all the way around. On lots of cheap watches like this the minute hand has up to 1-2 minutes of slop when you are trying to set the time. This one is not too bad in that regard. The strap is actually okay, a tight suede kind of feel. The clasp is great, the nicest part of the watch. It was worth buying for the fun of it at the price. No regrets but I doubt I will ever actually wear it. Price paid: $4.30. Feels like a typical store value would be $11.00.









Up next is a Sinobi chronograph. All around, this is pretty nicely made (forgiving some because of the low cost) The rose-gold jumps out, probably more copper color than any gold. With shiny strap it is certainly blingy. The chrono has something I have never seen - when you reset it, the hands wind all the way back down to zero. So when I let it run for 10 minutes, it took 20 seconds to rewind, with the seconds hand going backward for 10 rotations. I kind of like it in a hard-to-look-away kind of way. It's kind of fun? Annoying? Fun? Wierd? I'm not sure which. You hope you don't need to reset and start timing again right way. But any chronograph that is not just fake hands glued to decorative subdials is okay at this price. I will probably wear it for odd occasion. But I have a friend who would love it so I'll probably wear it to lunch with him when I see him in a few months, he will compliment it and I will take it off and give it to him. Price paid: $17.99. Feels like a typical store value would be $79.00.









And finally the one I wanted to try most, the Sinobi Diver. I've never been hugely attracted to pepsi bezels, but at this price I was convinced to add one to my collection. I'm pretty happy with this purchase. The case is 11mm thick, it does not stand up off your wrist as much as the 13mm TT that this homages. The finish and quality seems decent enough. Case finish is like a fine sandblast matt. The sales pic implies that the crystal might be domed but it is flat. Wave pattern on the dial is nice. The green of the lume is a bit dark 9in the light) for my taste. I haven't tested in the dark but I assume ti is terrible lume. The bezel looks like typical aluminum type. The rotating bezel seems a little stiff, but clicks positively, about 80(?) clicks around. The bracelet is very nice, although a bit sharper edges than the TT. The clasp is a bit on the light side, but works easily with dual button release and a safety. I have a blue version on the way, too. It doesn't compared to my Omega divers ;-) but I really like it. Price paid: $29.99. Feels like a typical store value would be $99.00.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I bought this on on the bigger _bay auction site but you can get it at a__express. I really like it. This SuperOcean style seems to sell for about $80-$85. I found one for $75 with shipping. It's actually pretty nicely made. Nice enough that I will probably buy a couple of other Bliger brand. The buckle is not great IMO but I am waiting for a mesh strap to arrive for it. I haven't checked accuracy and I don't have the right tool to open it to look at the movement.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

SynMike said:


> View attachment 9883266


I'm ready to pull the trigger on this one. Would appreciate if you could put some wristshots, etc. Is itreally 44mm like it says on Ali? Does it wear big? Thanks!


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

cuica said:


> I'm ready to pull the trigger on this one. Would appreciate if you could put some wristshots, etc. Is itreally 44mm like it says on Ali? Does it wear big? Thanks!


Yes, the watch is 44mm including crown guard. The bezel is just under 43mm. It really wears at about that size in my eyes.

I think my light tent photo set up often flatters and makes mediocre watches look better than they are. This is a great watch for the price, but in person doesn't quite look this good.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, the pics look good! But will have to think it over...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Quite tricky to assess when the poster of the pics says that they make the watch look better than it does in person! 



cuica said:


> Thanks, the pics look good! But will have to think it over...


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Just received the very same Sinobi. Gotta say it's a $25 watch that looks like a.....$25 watch! (Well okay, maybe $35, but you get my point.)

The most positive thing about it is the bracelet imho. Hits above the price point. The most negative is the really cheap looking and sloppily applied strips of lume. Would much rather have no lume at all.

Btw, you get a pretty decent box and the shipping from Singapore to Europe was amazingly quick. 



Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Quite tricky to assess when the poster of the pics says that they make the watch look better than it does in person!


Yes, that statement prevents me from buying it also. I have nothing against wearing an ultra-affordable watch, as long as it isn't [email protected] I have already discovered a few others in this price range which are in fact quite well-made... and they look nice too.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

In my first post I said I paid $29 and that it felt more like a $100 watch. I'm very happy to have it as a beater. What about the pictures? If we took off the Sinobi brand name and put something more reputable, maybe a microbrand that is popular on WUS, then would you believe that it looks like $100? Or $200? Or more? Its hard to judge a watch from pictures alone. I think it feels like a $100 watch but looks like even more than that in those pictures. Someone else just received one and posted that it feels like a $35 watch so not everyone agrees. I ordered the blue one and I'll post about that when it arrives. A couple of pictures on this thread made the blue model look terrible and a couple of pics made it look great. I'm not risking much by spending $30.

These will be on sale for $26.46 on November 11.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> This is a nice looking watch - but can't find any seller with discounted 11.11 pricing on it.











Well the Sinobi Official Store did cut the price of this watch today to $27.99. I decided to pick it up as well as the Pepsi Bezel Diver at $26.46. They had a promo - spend $59 and get $5 off - so since I was $5 away, I added a garish women's watch for $5.64 I can use as a gift since it was basically free. Had a store and a couple Ali coupons for singles day - so in the end all three ended up costing $49


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

I also decided to purchase two Pagani Design Tag Heuer Homages - not sure if I will keep both (could use one for a gift) - but they were both at roughly $50 each - and people who have them seem to like them. Parnis like quality with the fancier name seems to be the consensus


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

My Likeu Seamasteh [sic] arrived today, and it's pretty decent. Quick cellphone snap:









Pros:
The rippled dial (mine is light blue) looks great under the domed crystal. It has almost a pseudo-sunburst effect as the curve makes ridges in different areas reflect the light differently.
Applied polished batons and hands look great. The hands have a fold down the spine, they aren't just stamped flat.
The (steel) case is pretty nicely styled with curved lines and faces that put it a notch above some others at this price point. 
Display back if you like that kind of thing. Heh, at this price even a screw case back is a bonus!
It says Seamasteh on the dial. It might even say Seamaxteh, it's kind of hard to read. Some people might think a typo on the dial is a negative but they are taking life far too seriously. 
I got a free bracelet resizing tool with mine, the kind that screws a pin into the side of the links. Thanks, seller!

Cons:
How bad can a $20 auto be? Well pretty bad, the rotor doesn't rotate freely so I regard it as a handwind. Unfortunately it takes some real torque to wind and the crown isn't especially grippy. I've read that these ultracheap autos can't keep themselves wound at best of times so this wasn't a huge disappointment. Did I mention it was cheap?
Bracelet is total garbage, although the clasp is signed, which is a nice touch that I appreciated for a few seconds while removing the bracelet and tossing it out.
A few of the lume strips applied to the top the batons aren't straight. You have to really look for it, but it would show up in the dark were it not for the fact that the lume does not emit any detectable light in the visible spectrum.
It's 15mm high which seems a bit excessive. No doubt due to the movement having an autowind mechanism bolted onto it as an afterthought.

Summary:

Well, I see they are a few dollars cheaper today than when I ordered mine so I'm going to buy a second, the darker blue (maybe it's black), but in QUARTZ to avoid thinking about keeping the shonky auto movement wound. Hopefully, who knows, the caseback might be a bit flatter and the height reduced a bit. If anyone is curious, in the photos most sellers use there is either a battery or a shot of the back showing an auto movement in the corner. As far as I can tell the date only ones are autos while day/date is quartz. Notice that there's no silver border around the date window on mine as the photos on ali show, probably better as it looks cleaner without IMO, so hopefully the day/date also has no border which makes it a bit more unobstrusive.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> I have one on order just waiting for it to arrive. Bought it based on the feedback on this mini review
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/extr...watch-homage-club-856673-54.html#post34744738





Karan Kohli said:


> Hi Does anyone own this Sinobi Divers watch(oris aquis style)? Please share pictures and your opinion?
> https://www.aliexprs.com/item/10ATM..._1&btsid=3f5159fd-0512-4b5e-9638-440a634662c3
> 
> Cheers!


So mine arrived today - first impressions, it is quite nice. My pictures are not the best. But the watch looks good

Pros:

Decent weight for the cost and being quartz
Band is very nice (although the clasp is just ok)
Good looking Face
Finish is good
Bezel clicks and moves positively

Cons:

While the watch is 44mm - that includes the crown guard. It really is a 40mm dial to the edge of the blue portion of the bezel - maybe 42mm to the teeth edges of the bezel) excluding the crown guard so does wear smaller than I thought it would

A little bit of play in the bezel - and alignment may be off a hair

Other:

I guess I did not pay close enough attention to the pics - but the finish on the case is more of a fine sandblasted matt style finish. Caught me offguard at first. Just because I was thinking the case was polished.

Flat crystal

Overall: I am quite happy with this purchase. For $25 really can't go wrong. Looks and feels like it is worth several times more than that. Interestingly, came with what looks like a MSRP price tag attached (albeit I do not read Chinese) - that lists 740 yuan - which is about $108. Now, that could just be Invicta style pricing too - LOL.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

ED209 said:


> My Likeu Seamasteh [sic] arrived today, and it's pretty decent. Quick cellphone snap:
> 
> View attachment 9908314
> 
> ...


Thanks for a great review! 
Can't find the quartz version. Do you have a link?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Same links as the (semi) auto - just different colour options. The ones with day in addition to date are quartz, they also have a battery in the bottom right corner of the picture. I think so anyway! 

If you can, get one with a strap not a bracelet. The strap is probably no good either but the end links had scratched the underside of my case. But not all colours are available with a strap, the blues aren't I think.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Nice review of the Sinobi in blue, I have one on the way too. I liked the rippled dials but decided there was more of a gap for Blue in my collection. It looks like a really nice unusual greenish blue in the pictures, nice!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Hmm.. Just wondering, where did the second hand go in your second pic?



maverick13z said:


> So mine arrived today - first impressions, it is quite nice. My pictures are not the best. But the watch looks good
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Ten minutes passed between pictures 1 and 2. Enough time to open the case, remove the movement and take off the second hand! And he nearly got away with it too...


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

-ix- said:


> Just received the very same Sinobi. Gotta say it's a $25 watch that looks like a.....$25 watch! (Well okay, maybe $35, but you get my point.)
> 
> The most positive thing about it is the bracelet imho. Hits above the price point. The most negative is the really cheap looking and sloppily applied strips of lume. Would much rather have no lume at all.
> 
> ...


I have to revise my previous opinion on this watch. 

Today, I adjusted the bracelet and put it properly on my wrist for the first time. It feels great....really great. The weight is pretty much perfect and though it's big it wears quite nice on my smallish wrist. I'm impressed.

There are still some annoyances, such as the lume strips previously mentioned, a crown that looks too big, and a badly chosen font on the bezel. But overall, I'd say this watch is worth much more than the $25 paid.

It makes me happy when I look at it. 'nuff said.


----------



## bow (Jun 26, 2010)

Here is my Bliger:


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The font on the bezel is the only thing I don't like much based on current info!



-ix- said:


> I have to revise my previous opinion on this watch.
> 
> Today, I adjusted the bracelet and put it properly on my wrist for the first time. It feels great....really great. The weight is pretty much perfect and though it's big it wears quite nice on my smallish wrist. I'm impressed.
> 
> ...


----------



## vitoc (Nov 4, 2016)

Need help finding a Explorer II on Ali. Any ideas?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

The second hand can blend in to the blue dial and be difficult to see depending on how the light hits it


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I see... for a moment there, i thought you removed the second hand.



maverick13z said:


> The second hand can blend in to the blue dial and be difficult to see depending on how the light hits it


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These are just quartz chronos. And probably not enough of a bargain for many of you at $37.99. But I have a thing for red-and-black watches, and racing style watches, and I really liked the looks of this C-Time.

Picked this one up, and have it on the way:









They also have a stainless version:








Perusing their other stuff, this doesn't look bad for $17.50:


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Two dollars watch and 3 dollars strap thanks to this topic. Surprisingly nice watch:


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Heh, nice watch for the money! 

I need help to regulate my Likeu :

Lever A: the END of the harespring. On top of lever B (closer to the caseback). 

Lever B: along the harespring from lever A. Underneath lever A (closer to the dial). 

What do I have to move - lever B, right? But because it's under lever A it looks like I can't move it without also moving lever A. On a 7S26, the levers are the other way round so the the equivalent of B is on top. 

(Sorry, my phone camera isn't working so no pics)


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

Just received my Guanqin chronograph in the mail today; took about four weeks to arrive. Let me tell you that this watch is a _very_ pleasant surprise! It's one of those instances where it actually looks even nicer in person than the stock photos would indicate. I went for the dark brown dial with brown strap. (leather strap is comfortable, appears to be well-made, and looks good too... even comes with a replacement strap) I will try to take a few pics of my watch when I get an opportunity, but let me tell you that for about $36US, this Guanqin chrono is _very_ nice indeed; quite classy without the usual price tag. And it's just the right size for my wrist, with a 41mm dial, and a thickness of 11mm. _Highly_ recommended!

(in the meantime, here is a stock pic until I can take a couple photos of my own)

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I like the sword hands and pointed indices and look forward to your photos and further report!


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Alright! Received the Likeu Bumblebee today. Actually the first watch I've ordered from this thread since starting it. I had my eyes on a couple of other too but this one really stood out.

I must say I'm pleasantly surprised. It feels pretty solid, crown action is smooth and the sweep of the hand is ok. The bracelet is a bit fiddly but hey, it's a $20 watch and for $20 it's a darn good one imo!

I love that little bee secondshand. So cool!




























The texture of the dial is also cool. I will probably throw it on some other straps too to see how it looks on different stuff.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think this looks nice. What kind of timekeeping and power reserve are you getting out of it? Does it autowind efficiently?



dbje said:


> Alright! Received the Likeu Bumblebee today. Actually the first watch I've ordered from this thread since starting it. I had my eyes on a couple of other too but this one really stood out.
> 
> I must say I'm pleasantly surprised. It feels pretty solid, crown action is smooth and the sweep of the hand is ok. The bracelet is a bit fiddly but hey, it's a $20 watch and for $20 it's a darn good one imo!
> 
> ...


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Well I have just put it on so not to sure about timekeeping and power reserve yet. It does hand-wind pretty smooth but the autowind is so-so. I'll keep it wound tonight and will report back tomorrow 



Mike_1 said:


> I think this looks nice. What kind of timekeeping and power reserve are you getting out of it? Does it autowind efficiently?


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Nice, I may have to try the auto version. I have the quartz version of that same color. It really isn't bad at all. I put it on a clockwork synergy strap which really made it look more expensive that it really is.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone know of a vintage SM300 homage on Ali?









They have the spectre version in the debert which I like.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Is the lume any good on either LikeU? Did you find these on Ali Express? They seem to have disappeared and I could only find them on TaoBao the last few months.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi guys, Just for fun i ordered this sinobi diver watch last week after i saw it here.Just received it and first impressions -Blue colour is not exactly the blue i was expecting,bracelet is very bad and the case is in sand blasted finish. but It looks alright for the price i paid.I also ordered another watch,will share once i get it.
Cheers















lume is non lasting









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Any idea what movement is in these Sinobis? And specifically what the hand hole sizes are? I have a blue one on the way, and it's already calling to me for Seamaster arrow hands...


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

No, the lume isn't anything worth mentioning. Yeah found it on Xpress, just search for "likeu" and a couple should pop-up.



HoustonReal said:


> Is the lume any good on either LikeU? Did you find these on Ali Express? They seem to have disappeared and I could only find them on TaoBao the last few months.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

dbje said:


> Alright! Received the Likeu Bumblebee today. Actually the first watch I've ordered from this thread since starting it. I had my eyes on a couple of other too but this one really stood out.
> 
> I must say I'm pleasantly surprised. It feels pretty solid, crown action is smooth and the sweep of the hand is ok. The bracelet is a bit fiddly but hey, it's a $20 watch and for $20 it's a darn good one imo!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics, how shiny/blingy is the case? I ordered a blue auto one a week ago, thinking about scotchbriting it if the polish finish does not convince me...

Enviado desde mi MediaPad M1 8.0 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

It's chrome-plated brass, so scotchbrite might yield some unexpected results.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi guys, Just for fun i ordered this sinobi diver watch last week after i saw it here.Just received it and first impressions -Blue colour is not exactly the blue i was expecting,bracelet is very bad and the case is in sand blasted finish. but It looks alright for the price i paid.I also ordered another watch,will share once i get it.
> Cheers


Thanks for the review, that's exactly what was holding me off buying one because you can't change the bracelet to something else on these.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Well, I wound it Thursday night and it stopped Saturday morning. I guess 40 some hours of power reserve.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

No problem mate. Well I don't think it's too blingy. Just a nice shine for a proper dress watch. I really do like it especially since I have put it on a brown leather Hirsch strap. I looks like it punches way above its weight. Can't wait to see the blue version too! 



fkitch said:


> Thanks for the pics, how shiny/blingy is the case? I ordered a blue auto one a week ago, thinking about scotchbriting it if the polish finish does not convince me...
> 
> Enviado desde mi MediaPad M1 8.0 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

dbje said:


> No problem mate. Well I don't think it's too blingy. Just a nice shine for a proper dress watch. I really do like it especially since I have put it on a brown leather Hirsch strap. I looks like it punches way above its weight. Can't wait to see the blue version too!


Sounds great! Will post pics when my blue one arrives

Enviado desde mi MediaPad M1 8.0 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

This arrived today - picked it up on Singles Day on Ali for $5 and change. For what it is, I like it. Kind of a sandblasted type finish with a SS caseback. Finish comparable to one of the inexpensive Naviforce watches I have. Decent strap for an ultra cheap watch. I have a four ultra cheap watches like this I throw on during the weekend when doing stuff around the house, etc


----------



## fkitch (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for the info, honestly I thought it was SS!


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

My second purchase arrived today. I wasn't quite impressed with the sinobi diver style watch,But with this one i am quite pleased.
DIMENSIONS-40MM,47MM L2L AND 14MM THICKNESS.
BRACELET- 20-16MM TAPERS DOWN TO BUCKLE
See through caseback, automatic movement with hand winding(non hackable)
Bracelet is good,very comfortable.

Edit-; i forgot to add that bracelet has SELs.










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mag8 (Feb 15, 2015)

Could someone please remind me which watch is this a copy of?

https://www..........s.com/item/201..._8&btsid=5a4d67a4-a784-48ce-a284-ac2e9372e464


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

Karan Kohli said:


> Bracelet is good,very comfortable.
> Edit-; i forgot to add that bracelet has SELs.


Could be a quality replacement for a Seiko SKX0013 bracelet  
But would need 22mm gor the 007.


----------



## Sevzzles (Nov 25, 2016)

Just ordered this, I reckon it will look good with a Black/Blue nato. Lets wait and see!

I just love Tritium....


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Santho (Sep 14, 2015)

mag8 said:


> Could someone please remind me which watch is this a copy of?


That's a faithful hommage to one of the Dietrich watches.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Sevzzles said:


> Just ordered this, I reckon it will look good with a Black/Blue nato. Lets wait and see!
> 
> I just love Tritium....
> 
> View attachment 10039234


Ha, gotta love the Chinese with the Jianianhua name at the top - and Swiss Brand at the bottom.
I would be interested in your opinion of it when it arrives


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I just received my 2nd Sinobi diver. I am very pleased with this one, more so than with the 1st one. At the low price I might buy a couple more to give as presents. The blue dial is a bright color, it reminds me a bit of the Deep Blue I used to own. The color changes with different light angles, a bit like my SMP does, so sometimes the dial matches the bezel and sometimes it is darker. The first 2 pictures show you what I mean.

The numbers in the bezel are actual carved out and filled with white paint-like stuff. In the first picture you can see that the number 20 had messy paint on the surface of the bezel. I scraped it once with my nail and it cleaned up nicely, as seen in the 2nd photo.





In the 3rd photo you will see the 2 that I own (sorry camera battery died so the 3rd is iphone shot).
There are several differences apart from color:

1. Pepsi has wave texture dial, Blue dial has no texture
2. Pepsi bezel is printed. Blue bezel is machined and filled numbers and indexes
3. Pepsi has a chapter ring with minute markers, Blue has minute markers on the dial.
4. Size of Sinobi Logo
5. Style of Indexes applied on dial
6. The pip on the Pepsi bezel sits high out of the bezel. The one in the blue is inset with a slight bump.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

SynMike said:


> I just received my 2nd Sinobi diver. I am very pleased with this one, more so than with the 1st one. At the low price I might buy a couple more to give as presents. The blue dial is a bright color, it reminds me a bit of the Deep Blue I used to own. The color changes with different light angles, a bit like my SMP does, so sometimes the dial matches the bezel and sometimes it is darker. The first 2 pictures show you what I mean.
> 
> The numbers in the bezel are actual carved out and filled with white paint-like stuff. In the first picture you can see that the number 20 had messy paint on the surface of the bezel. I scraped it once with my nail and it cleaned up nicely, as seen in the 2nd photo.
> 
> ...


Nice review. I received the blue one first and like it a lot for the price. I have the pepsi dial version on order now so I will be interested to see the difference among them too. Thanks


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

maverick13z said:


> Nice review. I received the blue one first and like it a lot for the price. I have the pepsi dial version on order now so I will be interested to see the difference among them too. Thanks


In my list of differences I forgot to write that the pip on the Pepsi bezel sit high out of the bezel. The one in the blue is inset with a slight bump.

I bought the Pepsi model first. I've never been a fan of Pepsi watches, so I thought a $30 watch was the perfect way to try it out, to add one to my collection. But then while waiting for it to arrive I saw pics of the blue one that convinced me to order that one as well. I was very satisfied with Pepsi, but I thin the Blue is nicer and I know I'm going to wear it more often.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Yea, I debated myself between the two - just in the opposite order. I too have not been a big fan of Pepsi watches - but I did like the wave design of the dial. But the blue version really won me over so I started there - and later sprung for the Pepsi version also


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my, I just might have to order the blue one as well. Looks gorgeous.

I have the Pepsi and like it a lot. One of the few watches I've been complimented for.

Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

That blue Sinobi just went on my wish list as well. 
A previous poster said he thought the bracelet was 'very bad' - what are other owners' thoughts?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

maverick13z said:


> Ha, gotta love the Chinese with the Jianianhua name at the top - and Swiss Brand at the bottom.
> I would be interested in your opinion of it when it arrives


They also go by the name Gosana and Carnival. If you Google it, you'll see that this watch has been reviewed several times on WUS. I think they are generally well-regarded , definitely a value versus Ball or Traser.

Edit: I read an interesting comment on Amazon that says these are not really tritium but LEDs and a light sensor. Buyer beware I guess.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Lancman said:


> That blue Sinobi just went on my wish list as well.
> A previous poster said he thought the bracelet was 'very bad' - what are other owners' thoughts?


I think the bracelet (on the Coke, but it looks the same) is remarkably good for the price!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Just placed my order for the blue version. With store discount and a coupon I got it for $23.40.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Lancman said:


> That blue Sinobi just went on my wish list as well.
> A previous poster said he thought the bracelet was 'very bad' - what are other owners' thoughts?


I think the bracelet is just fine. I like it. Easy to remove links. The clasp is not great, but okay, works and seems quite secure.


----------



## ajkastenas (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

Nice topic here. I am not an expert of Ali Express, however I would like to say a few things regarding that sales platform:
1. make sure you are buying from a popular/well rated seller
2. make sure to check the prices of the same item: arrange your results based on number of orders
3. do not always believe what is written in description, always ask seller about specifics. some sellers write in description "stainless steel case" and this is not always the case. I hate alloy, so for me me alloy or cheap plated watch is a no no.

I was looking for a Bauhaus/Daniel Wellington style watch, but did not want to buy any of those 5-15usd alloy watches. I managed to find Besseron watch. During communication with the seller,
a girl actually sent me real life pics of the watch. I am happy with this minimalist watch. Not blown away by it, but still better than buying a cheap fake alloy watch.

Only after that I ordered it.

18 USD Besseron Daniel Wellington Homage
40mm
japan quartz
scratch ressistant crystal glass


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

My blue Sinobi arrived today, excellent for the price, £18.something, the bracelet appears to be much better than most budget watches.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Lancman said:


> That blue Sinobi just went on my wish list as well.
> A previous poster said he thought the bracelet was 'very bad' - what are other owners' thoughts?


I like the bracelet. The clasp is just ok but I have no issues with the bracelet


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

In recent months I've bought the Likeu Seamasteh, the Reginald sub and a blue Sinobi and the Sinobi blows the others out the water for just about $4 more cost. 

The bracelet is excellent, the clasp is stamped/folded but mine works well (it's better than the clasps on the $2 deployants). Apart from lume (probably, haven't tested it in anger but whyyyyyy do they always scrimp on lume) I can't fault it.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

As I wrote earlier in the thread, I really like the watch but not the strap and especially the clasp.
So I decided to buy another $8 mesh from ebay finally to transform this one for me.

It started out like this. Looks nice but fit is uncomfortable:



Then an ebay seller sent me the wrong mesh. I tried it anyway. Meh:



Finally the one I wanted arrived. I cut it down to length using a diamond cutting wheel on a dremel. Wow the chain is really tough to cut. Only $8? Really?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

That Bliger is listed at 46 mm. Does that include the crown?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> I also decided to purchase two Pagani Design Tag Heuer Homages - not sure if I will keep both (could use one for a gift) - but they were both at roughly $50 each - and people who have them seem to like them. Parnis like quality with the fancier name seems to be the consensus
> 
> View attachment 9899210
> View attachment 9899234


So my two Pagani Design Tag homages arrived and I must say I am blown away at how nice these are. Amazing quality for what I paid (about $50 each on 11/11 day). Easily surpasses anything qualitywise I have gotten from Ali. Shoot, these surpass various Debert and Parnis watches I have bought that I liked a real lot.

Signed crowns, very good quality bands and straps, signed buckles / clasps, great finishing (not sure if you can notice in my pics on teh one case how some areas are a brushed finish and some are polished - as designed.

Now they are quartz - but I knew that going in and that is what I wanted with these given the various chrono complications.
I should note that they are slightly different than the sale pics they used that I copied above. But different in a good way if you want a more exact homage depiction. For example, in the Grand Carerra on the piece of silver connecting the 3 and 6 areas the pic just shows 'chronograph" but the homage shows "CALIPER Chronograph" just like the TAG it homages. On the Caliber 17 - the pics subdials are black, the watch I received is white - more true to the TAG. The minute markers are also more true to the TAG

Some pics (sorry my photo's aren't the best but hopefully you can see what I am talking about on the super quality here):


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

hanshananigan said:


> That Bliger is listed at 46 mm. Does that include the crown?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No. It the case and bezel are 46mm diameter, so not including the crown. It is 17mm thick. 24mm bracelet.


----------



## Y_Man (Feb 8, 2016)

I bought a Geekthink from the 11/11 sale. The mesh strap was ok but I preferred it on a nato.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Here's my new arrival. This $18 Jaragar is an homage to a chrono but is actually a multifunction watch without chronograph. Subdial at 9 shows the 7 days of a week but is not labelled as such (useless against a 60 count index?). Date on subdial at 3 and 24 hours at 6. 24 hour dial works fine at 6 o'clock. Meh. But better than glued on hands "for decoration only". The dial color is white, more so that these pictures show. I wish it was a bit more of a cream. This movement is in many aliexpre$$ watches. Hand wind + automatic. The crystal is domed so the center is about 3mm higher than the edges. The tachymetre bezel is printed nice and clean. The lume sucks - exactly as expected.

This came with a crappy bracelet. But if you are thinking about buying this watch, you probably should plan to put it on some other strap (20mm). It would probably look good on black rubber. Original has folded links, lightweight. It looks nice enough it self. But the color of the metal is different from the watch itself. It feels terrible, links do not move smoothly but jammed somewhat. Sorry, I couldn't even be bothered to take pictures. I was pretty disappointed. Then I remembered this $2 strap already in my collection. I don't know why I bought the strap when I did, I had no plan for it but liked the unique color of maroon red. I'm glad I grabbed it when I saw it on ebay. I think this is almost a perfect combination. The bracelet goes in the garbage. Watch saved.

Conclusion: Now that I switched to this strap I'm very happy at $20.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

That strap is a perfect match. 
It's almost like someone at the factory got things mixed up and put in the wrong movement for that dial. If it's not a chrono, what do the pushers do?


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Lancman said:


> That strap is a perfect match.
> It's almost like someone at the factory got things mixed up and put in the wrong movement for that dial. If it's not a chrono, what do the pushers do?


The pushers allow quick set of date and day. This movement is in many homages of famous chronographs like the Speedmaster Pro and Daytona.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

SynMike said:


> Here's my new arrival.


Huh! That actually looks awesome on that nato!

What the hell, eh? I picked one up for €15. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

FYI: I got an email from Ali which subject line is "we now take PayPal". Considering the one time I did buy something caused a fraud alert on my credit card, that sounds nice.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

Today my Reginald showed up in the mail, and WOW!... another very attractive Chinese-made watch at a terrfic price. I thought it looked quite nice in the listing pics, but in person it is even nicer still... as in beautiful! I have yet to adjust the bracelet length, (have to remove about 3 links) but I am SO impressed with this watch. The fit and finish is world's better than what I had been expecting at this price point. It has some serious weight to it, and in general seems to be a very well-made piece. And it looks fantastic. I must soon make some time to photograph some of my "Ali" purchases, but in the meantime here is the stock photo, which certainly doesn't do it justice. The blue looks _so_ much nicer when it is right in front of you!!! Yeah, it looks almost purple in the photos, but it is in fact a lovely darker, richer blue. Stunning, without being too blingy.

The parcel took six weeks to get to my remote island; (off the north coast of Newfoundland) It came in a crappy styrofoam box, with not so much as an owner's manual included... but I love the watch nonetheless!

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These are just quartz chronos. And probably not enough of a bargain for many of you at $37.99. But I have a thing for red-and-black watches, and racing style watches, and I really liked the looks of this C-Time.
> 
> Picked this one up, and have it on the way:


It finally got here. The bracelet is junk, but I think it's quite cool-looking. The chrono function is fine.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

and


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> View attachment 9899202
> 
> 
> Well the Sinobi Official Store did cut the price of this watch today to $27.99. I decided to pick it up as well as the Pepsi Bezel Diver at $26.46. They had a promo - spend $59 and get $5 off - so since I was $5 away, I added a garish women's watch for $5.64 I can use as a gift since it was basically free. Had a store and a couple Ali coupons for singles day - so in the end all three ended up costing $49


So my two new Sinobi watches arrived today. I previously had posted a favorable review of the Blue Oris Homage:









Well I liked it enough to by a Pepsi version. Another nicely done watch the belies its $24 price tag. Nicely finished, nice band , ok clasp.















But the one that makes me go wow is the Clerc homage. So this watch Has the unique Clerc style case with the beveled edge as 12, 3, 6 and 9. Its finish is superb. A nice mix of brushed and polished stainless steel. Unique style numbers and minimal wording make a great looking dial. Even the supplied 24mm band seems soft and decent at first glance. Japanese quartz. Looks a hell of a lot more expensive than the $25 I paid.




























I even bought a dirt cheap women's watch with these 2 on 11/11 due to a promo they were running which in essence made the woman's watch basically free. Even it looks better than their selling price.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

maverick13z said:


> So my two new Sinobi watches arrived today. I previously had posted a favorable review of the Blue Oris Homage:
> 
> View attachment 10162058
> 
> ...


Nice shots of the "clerc"! 
The crystal looks thick or domed, is it?

Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Huh! That actually looks awesome on that nato!
> 
> What the hell, eh? I picked one up for €15. Thanks for the heads up!


I don't know why I do things like this. What a piece of crap.  I just got it in and the bezel was terribly misaligned. Tried to pop the bezel off but it turns out the whole bezel + crystal is one piece, so when you pop it off you're looking straight at an open dial. I've never seen this before.

Also, the left sub dial is a seven-step thing that you move with a pusher, but it has zero function. I don't get it.  Winding the movement is incredibly rough, the bracelet is horrid (folded everything) and the date-indices don't line up with the sub dial hand. I'm sure you can't expect much for €15, but man... Did I mention I had to deform the seconds hand, since it got stuck behind the minute hand? 

Here's a picture, because it does look good from a distance. A long, long distance.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sorry to hear you had bad luck with this. The 7 segment subdial is for days of the week.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> Sorry to hear you had bad luck with this. The 7 segment subdial is for days of the week.


But there's no way of telling which day is which!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ouch!!!



Negakinu said:


> I don't know why I do things like this. What a piece of crap.  I just got it in and the bezel was terribly misaligned. Tried to pop the bezel off but it turns out the whole bezel + crystal is one piece, so when you pop it off you're looking straight at an open dial. I've never seen this before.
> 
> Also, the left sub dial is a seven-step thing that you move with a pusher, but it has zero function. I don't get it.  Winding the movement is incredibly rough, the bracelet is horrid (folded everything) and the date-indices don't line up with the sub dial hand. I'm sure you can't expect much for €15, but man... Did I mention I had to deform the seconds hand, since it got stuck behind the minute hand?
> 
> ...


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's the whole thing back together again.


----------



## Amanosg (Feb 11, 2016)

Meanwhile in China..... 
My "cheaper than a bowl of noodles" MIC flieger watch arrived today from the 11.11 sales. Heck, the strap costs a few times more 😂😂😂✌










Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatergb (Dec 2, 2016)

So, I posted on the sub 20$ thread that I gave my Curren 8194 to a watch mechanic to fix the wobbly hour hand. He called me today and informed me that it can't be fixed and he also confirmed that he doesn't have any movement he can put in to that case. He seemed to think that the issue is not a big deal. That makes me wonder, if most cheap (sub 20$) watches are inflicted with such issues. I saw few video reviews where I didn't notice any issues. Anybody here can post their long-term (at-least few months) reviews of these brands/models in general in terms of reliability and durability. I'm interested in SKMEI, MEGIR, SINOBI, SKONE, CURREN, WINNER/FORSINING/JARAAGAR, WEIDE (although it's too wide for my taste  ) etc., I have seen few posts here and there where OPs vouched for a certain model/brand. Perhaps, we could make an index of sorts basing on the ratings of owners. How does that sound?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

-ix- said:


> Nice shots of the "clerc"!
> The crystal looks thick or domed, is it?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


The crystal is flat but is raised slightly above the surface as per the pics. It has a very nice look


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I think this is quite a good idea, but one thing to watch out for is the large brand overlap. What I mean is the situation where the same or almost the same watch may be sold with several different brand names on it. This is quite common, although sometimes there is a watch which simply apes a pre-existing cheap watch, at an even lower price point, but without the things which made the earlier watch good. Gedmis recently reviewed what appeared to be a reduced price copy of a Naviforce which had a Chinese movement instead of Miyota, and a few days previously he reviewed another watch which appeared to be the same as a Naviforce; both carried different brand names.

Another issue is that with, for example Megir, what you get is the same name at a whole load of different price points...everything from fake subdial watches, through the cheapest working subdial watches I've yet seen, through a slightly better class of working subdial chronos, and mechanical watches again at different levels. Or Eyki, a name first seen on quite good and not dirt cheap mechanicals, but now seen mostly on quartz watches of various levels.

Anyway, enough of my blathering. All I really meant to do was to indicate that we need to be a bit cautious with some of our categorisations. If you want to set up the index, I'll be happy to contribute.



jatergb said:


> So, I posted on the sub 20$ thread that I gave my Curren 8194 to a watch mechanic to fix the wobbly hour hand. He called me today and informed me that it can't be fixed and he also confirmed that he doesn't have any movement he can put in to that case. He seemed to think that the issue is not a big deal. That makes me wonder, if most cheap (sub 20$) watches are inflicted with such issues. I saw few video reviews where I didn't notice any issues. Anybody here can post their long-term (at-least few months) reviews of these brands/models in general in terms of reliability and durability. I'm interested in SKMEI, MEGIR, SINOBI, SKONE, CURREN, WINNER/FORSINING/JARAAGAR, WEIDE (although it's too wide for my taste  ) etc., I have seen few posts here and there where OPs vouched for a certain model/brand. Perhaps, we could make an index of sorts basing on the ratings of owners. How does that sound?


----------



## jatergb (Dec 2, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> I think this is quite a good idea, but one thing to watch out for is the large brand overlap. What I mean is the situation where the same or almost the same watch may be sold with several different brand names on it. This is quite common, although sometimes there is a watch which simply apes a pre-existing cheap watch, at an even lower price point, but without the things which made the earlier watch good. Gedmis recently reviewed what appeared to be a reduced price copy of a Naviforce which had a Chinese movement instead of Miyota, and a few days previously he reviewed another watch which appeared to be the same as a Naviforce; both carried different brand names.
> 
> Another issue is that with, for example Megir, what you get is the same name at a whole load of different price points...everything from fake subdial watches, through the cheapest working subdial watches I've yet seen, through a slightly better class of working subdial chronos, and mechanical watches again at different levels. Or Eyki, a name first seen on quite good and not dirt cheap mechanicals, but now seen mostly on quartz watches of various levels.
> 
> Anyway, enough of my blathering. All I really meant to do was to indicate that we need to be a bit cautious with some of our categorisations. If you want to set up the index, I'll be happy to contribute.


That makes it whole lot more difficult. However, associating a certain purchase with the store/seller should drive down the possibility of mix(s)-match to an acceptable level. And starting a new thread that reads, reliability index or long-terms ratings in its title should be helpful. Coming to the organization, I haven't seen edit option here unlike other forums which should help us constantly update the first post of the thread with updated comments. In the absence of such feature, we have to rely on memory of the fellow members here who might be able to redirect new enquirers towards a last updated index post # or page # or approximate date range. I cant think of anything else other than this.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

From what I have been able to glean, _ALL_ those brands listed above are the same thing... except for Weide. The way I understand it, Guanqin, Naviforce, Sanda, Reginald, Pagani, Morier, Soki, Longbo, Benyar, Infantry, Megir, Jedir, Curren, Jaragar, Winner, Fosining, Xinew, Skmei and Ouyawei, (and I'm sure a great many more) are all names which are manufactured by Relojes in China. I currently own a few different Guanqins, a Jedir, a Sanda, a Reginald and a Weide. All seem to be surprisingly well-made. When you can get a watch like this one (shown below) for under 30 bucks, it's hard to find much fault with it, when it looks so nice, is comfortable to wear, and keeps perfect time.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## jatergb (Dec 2, 2016)

czmperbc said:


> From what I have been able to glean, _ALL_ those brands listed above are the same thing... except for Weide. The way I understand it, Guanqin, Naviforce, Sanda, Reginald, Pagani, Morier, Soki, Longbo, Benyar, Infantry, Megir, Jedir, Curren, Jaragar, Winner, Fosining, Xinew, Skmei and Ouyawei, (and I'm sure a great many more) are all names which are manufactured by Relojes in China. I currently own a few different Guanqins, a Jedir, a Sanda, a Reginald and a Weide. All seem to be surprisingly well-made. When you can get a watch like this one (shown below) for under 30 bucks, it's hard to find much fault with it, when it looks so nice, is comfortable to wear, and keeps perfect time.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> ...


Wow! Spoke like a guy who knows his stuff.  I knew most of those brands but couldn't come up with more than what I wrote above without checking or pausing for a minute. Anyways, Yes, I always wondered what that Relojes stands for. And yea, I love the Guanqins too. I inquired this morning if they can sell their leather band models without the strap but unfortunately they don't and I don't like the SS models as much as I like the ones with leather. I digress. Anyway, I will order one or two then and reserve my review until then.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

"Relojes" isn't a Chinese watch manufacturer. It simply means "watches" in Spanish.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

-ix- said:


> "Relojes" isn't a Chinese watch manufacturer. It simply means "watches" in Spanish. [/QUOTE
> 
> Shows how much I know... just passing on what an "expert" told me recently. Regardless, it's pretty obvious to me that one company is making most of these "brands".
> 
> ...


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

czmperbc said:


> -ix- said:
> 
> 
> > "Relojes" isn't a Chinese watch manufacturer. It simply means "watches" in Spanish. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Lefizz (Oct 23, 2015)

What i think goes on is much like the electronics sector where you get companies building say cases and then several companies end up using the same case with different dial details etc. You then get people thinking that say Ekyi and Sinobi are the same because they use the same military watch case when i think its just that they have both bought from the same case manufacturer.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> czmperbc said:
> 
> 
> > You are way off base. One company is not making all these brands. Not even close. You may find one company making two brands - but you need to brush up on your knowledge of the chinese watch industry before making statements like this
> ...


----------



## Omegaman007 (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Reno can you tell me the .........s brand in your last pic? Thanks


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

czmperbc said:


> From what I have been able to glean, _ALL_ those brands listed above are the same thing... except for Weide. The way I understand it, Guanqin, Naviforce, Sanda, Reginald, Pagani, Morier, Soki, Longbo, Benyar, Infantry, Megir, Jedir, Curren, Jaragar, Winner, Fosining, Xinew, Skmei and Ouyawei, (and I'm sure a great many more) are all names which are manufactured by Relojes in China. I currently own a few different Guanqins, a Jedir, a Sanda, a Reginald and a Weide. All seem to be surprisingly well-made. When you can get a watch like this one (shown below) for under 30 bucks, it's hard to find much fault with it, when it looks so nice, is comfortable to wear, and keeps perfect time.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> ...


While some of these companies have several brands under one corporate owner, they are not all made by one manufacturer, or even in the same city.

Megir, for example, is made by the Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., Ltd. (Shenzhen, China) In addition to their in-house Nakzen and Ruimas brands, Megir also makes OEM rebranded versions of some models for small vendors. Jedir is a rebranded Megir.

SKMEI is located in a different city, Guanzhou, and includes a high-line brand of automatic watches called UMEISHI. *Guangzhou SKMEI Watch Co., Ltd.

*Located in the same city is *Guangzhou Five Goat Watch Co., Ltd.*, which owns the Dixmont, Guangzhou, Hongmian, Mingzhu and Yangcheng brands. Dixmont sells it's DG movements to many smaller brands.

*Forsining Watch Company Limited*, produces the Forsining, Winner and Jaragar brands, also in Guanzhou.

There are dozens, if not hundreds of Chinese watch companies. Most of the larger brands are not sold outside China in any appreciable numbers. Sea-Gull is way more popular outside China than it is domestically. Conversely, Tian Wang is a popular brand in China and virtually unknown outside the country. Some of these companies make virtually everything in-house, including their movements. Others just buy domestic or Japanese made movements, but do all their own design and assembly. Or, a brand may simply contract out to one, or several different, manufacturers, and place their branding on the case and dial.

Citychamp Watch & Jewellery Group Limited  The Group possesses "Rossini" and "EBOHR," which both manufacture and sell their own industry-leading branded watches throughout China. Citychamp also owns global watch brands "Corum"、 "Eterna" 、 "Rotary" 、 "Dreyfuss & Co" and "J&T Windmills"etc.

Christien's Blog: Chinese Top Ten Watch Brands


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

This new arrival checks several boxes of factors that I like:


Manual Wind (I prefer manual over automatic)
No Date
Seagull Movement
Domed Dial & Crystal
Very Affordable
Things I don't like:


Gold. That limits how much I wear it. I wish there was a Stainless Steel version.
Strap. The one pictured is the nicer one I swapped onto it immediately.

This is one of the better affordable Chinese watches that I have found. I don't know that it is a homage of anything but certainly echoes the style of 1950s. Diameter at 38mm makes it a bit more modern look than a true vintage that would be smaller, but this is still fairly reserved in size. I decided on this as an alternate to the Orient watches of similar style that I have been considering. Lower price and manual wind sold me.

This *manual wind* version usually sells for under *$70*. 
There is also a *quartz* version for *$35* that looks similar.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

SynMike said:


> This new arrival checks several boxes of factors that I like:
> 
> 
> Manual Wind (I prefer manual over automatic)
> ...


I like everything about that watch except the 'Personal Tailor' on the dial. What's that all about?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Citychamp Watch & Jewellery Group Limited  The Group possesses "Rossini" and "EBOHR," which both manufacture and sell their own industry-leading branded watches throughout China. Citychamp also owns global watch brands "Corum"、 "Eterna" 、 "Rotary" 、 "Dreyfuss & Co" and "J&T Windmills"etc.
> 
> Christien's Blog: Chinese Top Ten Watch Brands


Interesting and informative post, thanks. 
I find it amusing that Rotary make no mention of their Chinese ownership, claiming that they are still owned and run by the Dreyfuss family.


----------



## 3rd_world_guy (Nov 22, 2016)

First post on WUS here, apologies if this is not the right place. Has anybody purchased a "40mm Debert"? For 80 USD they seem quite nice coming in silver or rosegold with a Miyota 821A movement. There is another model with Roman numerals.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I don't have one, but I have sometimes seen them selling for substantially lower prices on ebay UK.



3rd_world_guy said:


> First post on WUS here, apologies if this is not the right place. Has anybody purchased a "40mm Debert"? For 80 USD they seem quite nice coming in silver or rosegold with a Miyota 821A movement. There is another model with Roman numerals.
> 
> View attachment 10264458
> 
> ...


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Lancman said:


> I like everything about that watch except the 'Personal Tailor' on the dial. What's that all about?


Yeh, a bit odd for sure. Is it intended to be a model name? I don't know what the manufacturer intended with that. I don't mind quirky or things that don't translate directly from one culture to another. Was it meant to portray custom fit/made? Its not a big watch so the text is actually pretty small and barely legible. It doesn't bother me; I might even like it a little bit. It's mildly amusing to me.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

It's an obscure Chinese film reference, although I have no idea how it ended up on that watch dial! It was from HoustonReal's review of this watch that I learned about the reference. There is a seller offering the watches at a price I think in the high £30's on ebay UK at the moment. The movement is certainly a good one; of that I am confident both from reputation and initial experiences of a recently-acquired a watch which has its autowind version.



Lancman said:


> I like everything about that watch except the 'Personal Tailor' on the dial. What's that all about?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

3rd_world_guy said:


> First post on WUS here, apologies if this is not the right place. Has anybody purchased a "40mm Debert"? For 80 USD they seem quite nice coming in silver or rosegold with a Miyota 821A movement. There is another model with Roman numerals.
> 
> View attachment 10264458
> 
> ...





Mike_1 said:


> I don't have one, but I have sometimes seen them selling for substantially lower prices on ebay UK.


I don't have that particular watch, but I do have a Debert. I have one of the Spectre models. It's a good watch, but I probably paid too much for what it is. It was around $100.










I would have felt better about it if it had been $80 instead of $100. I think it is a $60-$80 watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

SynMike said:


> This new arrival checks several boxes of factors that I like:
> 
> 
> Manual Wind (I prefer manual over automatic)
> ...


I'm waiting on mine, got it through Wish after a post on the Bargain thread for 18.5€ shipped!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

SynMike said:


> I don't know that it is a homage of anything but certainly echoes the style of 1950s. Diameter at 38mm makes it a bit more modern look than a true vintage that would be smaller, but this is still fairly reserved in size. I decided on this as an alternate to the Orient watches of similar style that I have been considering. Lower price and manual wind sold me.


Actually, I have this watch and did a review a few months back. The Compadre 8012G is a homage of the *Junghans Meister Hand-Winding & Meister Agenda **(hands)**.








*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuica said:


> I'm waiting on mine, got it through Wish after a post on the Bargain thread for 18.5€ shipped!


You're welcome.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Lancman said:


> I like everything about that watch except the 'Personal Tailor' on the dial. What's that all about?


From what I was able to research, "Personal Tailor" was a popular 2013 movie in China about wish fulfillment. "A story centered on a company that grants wishes to people looking for a day away from their ordinary lives" "Imagine a team that will sacrifice themselves for your dream at any cost -- but only if that dream makes you a better person."

High expectations for a Junghans homage watch!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

3rd_world_guy said:


> First post on WUS here, apologies if this is not the right place. Has anybody purchased a "40mm Debert"? For 80 USD they seem quite nice coming in silver or rosegold with a Miyota 821A movement. There is another model with Roman numerals.
> 
> View attachment 10264458
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that is not a Miyota.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I agree; it looks like a Seagull, although Debert do have models that use Miyota movements.


hanshananigan said:


> I'm pretty sure that is not a Miyota.


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Bought this LIGE watch (under $50) during the 11.11 sale.







Solid built, plenty of wrist presence and weighty.
Good finishing and detailing.
Good power reserve.

Only gripes are the not so well executed 4/8 o'clock indexes.
The gritty movement.
And the stainless steel deployant buckle does not match the rose gold casing.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

So, I am wondering if anyone is having issues with Ali Express orders that are just not making it to their mailbox? I have bought several cheapie watches on AE over the past year or so, and it seems that very few of them ever get delivered. When I track these shipments (when they are trackable, that is) it states that they have made it into Canada, but the tracking always stops at that point. Parcels that have been in Canada since mid-November have still not been delivered. I find this so unusual, in that it only seems to happen when I buy from AE. (have never had any issues when buying items from China via Ebay) It appears that most, if not all, of these overseas parcels come into Vancouver. As I live in Northern Newfoundland I can understand it taking some time to get clear across Canada, but I doubt that it should take two months from the time it enters the country! Is anyone else having these problems with AE items shipped to Canada?

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

czmperbc said:


> So, I am wondering if anyone is having issues with Ali Express orders that are just not making it to their mailbox?


I have placed about 15-20 orders on Aliexpre$$ since I first read about it here in October. All the first orders arrived within about 3 weeks, faster than the many eBay buys I have made. But now a few watch orders have been more than 2 months. I have stopped buying there. I will wait a bit longer to see how things go with the ones that are now beyond 2 months. The sellers all extended the terms by another 30 days. So now they are into 2-1/2 months. Soon I will give up. I suspect I will be applying for refunds on about 5 orders.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

I agree. Looking at the Miyota 8215 through the display back on my Laco, its a completely different movement. (Taking into account the fact that the Laco has a custom rotor).


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

SynMike said:


> This new arrival checks several boxes of factors that I like:
> 
> 
> Manual Wind (I prefer manual over automatic)
> ...


I bought the black version, and like you, liked almost everything about it. 
Until about two weeks later when the main spring broke or disconnected from the winding stem.

Got a refund - shipping cost and kept it.

Wish you better luck. Careful when you wind it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

I bought a couple of these a few months ago, reminded me of the DW watches. Simple clean two handed design, very thin, and fairly dressy.. I picked up both of these for about $15 (combined) - not my pictures. The straps were horrendous but I have a local supplier that sells decent ones for under $5 a piece - for a total of about $25 I have two decent looking watches that actually get complimented quite a bit.

















I just had a look and it seems there are no more Tayrocs to be had. I wonder why, copyright claims by DW perhaps?


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

SynMike said:


> I have placed about 15-20 orders on Aliexpre$$ since I first read about it here in October. All the first orders arrived within about 3 weeks, faster than the many eBay buys I have made. But now a few watch orders have been more than 2 months. I have stopped buying there. I will wait a bit longer to see how things go with the ones that are now beyond 2 months. The sellers all extended the terms by another 30 days. So now they are into 2-1/2 months. Soon I will give up. I suspect I will be applying for refunds on about 5 orders.


Thanks for your reply, Mike. I don't think I can even blame Ali Express, as I can see from the tracking numbers that these items did arrive in Canada, but just didn't make it to the east coast. Sounds like a Canada Post problem to me. Makes no sense, and is frustrating.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

They'll show up. I've had items tied up by Canada Customs/Canada Post for months. Canada Post will not track incoming mail because they probably don't get paid enough to bother, heck, tracking in Canada probably costs more than the items you're waiting for and were more than likely shipped for free to begin with. Those shipments inevitably show up sooner or later, could literally be months.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These look like pretty nice automatic dress watches for $50.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

w4tchnut said:


> I bought the black version, and like you, liked almost everything about it.
> Until about two weeks later when the main spring broke or disconnected from the winding stem.
> 
> Got a refund - shipping cost and kept it.
> ...


Yep. Mine has developed a winding problem too. I've only worn it twice, wound it a couple of times other than that. So maybe on the 5th time winding it, the crown seems to dis-engange and slip. Maybe the spring is disconnecting like yours. I'm going to ask for a refund, too.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

czmperbc said:


> Thanks for your reply, Mike. I don't think I can even blame Ali Express, as I can see from the tracking numbers that these items did arrive in Canada, but just didn't make it to the east coast. Sounds like a Canada Post problem to me. Makes no sense, and is frustrating.


Canada post does not provide any type of tracking for incoming registered mail. USPS only provides it over the phone, despite their website saying that it has the same information. Both are despicable, my country and all the others where I've shipped support tracking.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

*Fngeen have arrived!*

55 days after the order, my lot of 4 arrived in Europe, but I didn't had time to check them good until now. Packaging is very simple, using a simple box and no papers.
I've ordered 2 dress models in 2 dial colors each, and remained positively impressed with all of them. Particularly the dials finishing is good with attractive colors, especially the blue of the large one, which has a 42mm case size excluding crown, and I'm reviewing here. About the pictures please excuse the much dirt left on the watches and other defects, I was quickly experimenting with a new macro lens and did not took all the time needed to produce better results.









The case cut lines and edges are well designed and executed, and although one may not like the small stones on the dial, these fits the complex quite well. The guilloche work with its grooves is really nice, and in times of pre-automation it would have been the product of a fine rose lathe machining. Again, what I like more the the blue nuance chosen and its reflections.









The crystal sits slightly proud of the bezel, which is a detail appreciated by many, and often used by leading brands.









The exhibit case bask shows the modest automatic (with manual winding) mov.t, of which I'm unsure of the exact denomination. Anyway it is probably the most economical available on the market today.









The bracelets is a common folded links type, kept together with rather crude pins. The claps has an hint of sophistication with its blasted folding sections and the use of a release button. The advantage of using stamped metal sheet is that the entire assembly can be kept quite thin.









Not having anything to complain on the exterior I gave a very superficial look to the inside ( I still want to do an in-depth photographic analysis of these mov.ts in the near future). Once the caseback is removed the mov.t reveals its crude finishing all across. However all the parts needed seems to have been installed. 









The balance has some sort of anti-shock protection and can be regulated for beat error and rate.









After that is done (as it was was delivered running very fast) the result is acceptable. I did not test in the various positions however, for a simple watch like this that's well enough.









As a side note for a commercial experiment, few days ago I listed these on a free website for local sales, for a modest price, yet not as low as I paid. Today a gentleman showed up, after looking at them all he was happy with the model above, but with a silver dial.

I really think that be to be worn in single-use decoy operations, as gifts to beginner mechanical watch lovers, or any occasion where you want an extreme value proposition, these are just great buys!


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

While the minimalist style is very DW inspired, Tayroc is actually its own brand. It wouldn't surprise me if they did a cease and desist on these on .........s.



V.I.T. said:


> I bought a couple of these a few months ago, reminded me of the DW watches. Simple clean two handed design, very thin, and fairly dressy.. I picked up both of these for about $15 (combined) - not my pictures. The straps were horrendous but I have a local supplier that sells decent ones for under $5 a piece - for a total of about $25 I have two decent looking watches that actually get complimented quite a bit.
> 
> View attachment 10464522
> 
> ...


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

*Sinobi sale 24-26 feb*

AliX runs sales for dedicated brands almost every given day. Sinobi watches will later this month as in title.


----------



## saulotmalo (Feb 11, 2017)

Just read all the thread. Great work to everyone and thanks! this goes to my bookmarks.

Today I got my first watch in alibaba, a Guanqin for 18 USD... I hope the first one doesn't disappoints.


----------



## standaloneprotein (Jan 5, 2015)

CZMPERBC: I'm on the same boat: I ordered several item on 11.11 and so far nothing has show up yet (including watch parts) I read several stories at redflagdeals mentioning exactly the same situation. Apparently because of the Fentanyl crisis in the west coast, all packages from China are been scanned...



czmperbc said:


> So, I am wondering if anyone is having issues with Ali Express orders that are just not making it to their mailbox? I have bought several cheapie watches on AE over the past year or so, and it seems that very few of them ever get delivered. When I track these shipments (when they are trackable, that is) it states that they have made it into Canada, but the tracking always stops at that point. Parcels that have been in Canada since mid-November have still not been delivered. I find this so unusual, in that it only seems to happen when I buy from AE. (have never had any issues when buying items from China via Ebay) It appears that most, if not all, of these overseas parcels come into Vancouver. As I live in Northern Newfoundland I can understand it taking some time to get clear across Canada, but I doubt that it should take two months from the time it enters the country! Is anyone else having these problems with AE items shipped to Canada?
> 
> Glen
> www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Here's an INSANELY good value strap








And I mean INSAAAAAAANELY good value |>|>|>

It's an excellent silicone strap available in 16mm - 24mm. I bought a 20mm and a 22mm. The 22mm is 4.5mm thick at the lugs getting slightly thinner down the length, nice and substantial. Both upper and lower sides are heavily textured. The buckles are chunky machined and brushed stainless steel (OK the tang is only folded).

Basically this is as good a silicone strap as I have seen. The only downsides I see are that the holes are not punched through therefore the breathing perforations near the lugs are blocked by film of silicone - if you REALLY care about this then a moment with a heat pin would clear them (there are moulded perforations top and bottom and they do indeed align). Also, the blocky tire tread on the underside can snag the tang on a block if you try to close it without looking, rather than locating a hole.

Search ali for "Breathable Silicone Strap 16-24mm Rubber Buckle Watchband Sport Wrist Watch Band LM93"

Price is just US $1.43 - 1.76/piece


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Well my Sinobi Clerc homage turned up today....... Cost me just under £18.
I thought that by spending a bit more than the really cheap, under $10, watches on AliEx, that i would get something that was reasonably ok and at least something i'd want to wear sometimes. Well I'm not impressed with it really, it looks and feels cheap and nasty, the lugs have sharp edges on the corners and the silicone strap is so thick and the buckle so bulky it will catch on clothing. On the AliEx listing it claimed 100mtrs wr. It does have a screw down case back, but on this it says 3atm wr.... so only 30mtrs then. Yet to see how the accuracy is, not that i care much now.
Ah well, i live & learn..... it will likely be my last foray into no name, Chinese, AliEx watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just thought I'd mention that these 41mm *Kinyued* watches are listed as having sapphire crystals and Sea-Gull movements for $33 and up. If you pay over $36 on Ali Express, you're not trying hard enough. There are a few variations in colors, hands and dial markings to choose between. On Wish.com they are all listed as Seagull movements, but the back picture of the movement looks a bit plain to me for a Sea-Gull. If they are really ST movements, they would be the cheapest Sea-Gull made autos I know of.

Sub-dials are for Day of Week, and Month.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

ED209 said:


> It's an excellent silicone strap available in 16mm - 24mm. I bought a 20mm and a 22mm. The 22mm is 4.5mm thick at the lugs getting slightly thinner down the length, nice and substantial. Both upper and lower sides are heavily textured. The buckles are chunky machined and brushed stainless steel (OK the tang is only folded).
> 
> Basically this is as good a silicone strap as I have seen. The only downsides I see are that the holes are not punched through therefore the breathing perforations near the lugs are blocked by film of silicone - if you REALLY care about this then a moment with a heat pin would clear them (there are moulded perforations top and bottom and they do indeed align). Also, the blocky tire tread on the underside can snag the tang on a block if you try to close it without looking, rather than locating a hole.
> 
> ...


Thanks for heads up! I've ended up ordering 18mm version, the pictures show that the two smallest ones are not getting thinner along and I hope that's the case, but if I'm mistaken, I can't complain much over $ 1,43 .


----------



## rudykruger (Jul 17, 2013)

ED209 said:


> Here's an INSANELY good value strap
> View attachment 10865370
> 
> 
> ...


Like it!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi.

You have unearthed another attractive deal (though I don't think the dial design is likely to make many of us shout "yeah!"), but I agree with you that the movement doesn't look like an ST16 or ST17 series movement, and I think it perhaps looks like more than the lack of decoration. It seems pretty likely that Seagull do make some (even) cheaper movements than those, though, doesn't it?



HoustonReal said:


> I just thought I'd mention that these 41mm *Kinyued* watches are listed as having sapphire crystals and Sea-Gull movements for $33 and up. If you pay over $36 on Ali Express, you're not trying hard enough. There are a few variations in colors, hands and dial markings to choose between. On Wish.com they are all listed as Seagull movements, but the back picture of the movement looks a bit plain to me for a Sea-Gull. If they are really ST movements, they would be the cheapest Sea-Gull made autos I know of.
> 
> Sub-dials are for Day of Week, and Month.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

A slightly interesting thing about the numeric day/month dials on that Kinyue...

In China the days of the week are called:

Week[day]-one
Week[day]-two
Week[day]-three

...and so on.

The months are:

Month-one
Month-two
Month-three

...etc. I presume because when they started to use the Western calendar they couldn't see any point in using the names of Norse gods and Roman emperors and whatever.

So the numeric dials are a very natural and quite a neat way for a Chinese watch to display day and month!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> You have unearthed another attractive deal (though I don't think the dial design is likely to make many of us shout "yeah!"), but I agree with you that the movement doesn't look like an ST16 or ST17 series movement, and I think it perhaps looks like more than the lack of decoration. It seems pretty likely that Seagull do make some (even) cheaper movements than those, though, doesn't it?


The Megir 3206 and 3306 originally came with Sea-Gull movements, but I've noticed the newer versions have switched over to a similar, but different caliber. The original 3206 used an ST2525, but the open heart looks different and the subdials are reversed with Day at 3:00 and Month at 9:00. It was also a decorated movement.










My guess is Kinyued is using the same movement used by Forsining, Jaragar and Winner. Dixmont?

*Forsining FSG340M4T1*


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Man! I wish they offered that Forsining without the stupid open heart and subdials! Still cool, though.


HoustonReal said:


> The Megir 3206 and 3306 originally came with Sea


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

MrNavyAndBrown said:


> While the minimalist style is very DW inspired, Tayroc is actually its own brand. It wouldn't surprise me if they did a cease and desist on these on .........s.


I had never heard of Tayroc watches - I thought they were just an ALI brand. I have searched them out since your post and found out they have some decent looking watches, but none like the two I ordered. I'm not surprised they were pulled of ALI if Tayroc is their own brand. Makes perfect sense.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*$21.99* for the *Tevise Oyster Datejust* homages. 38.5mm case, stainless, automatic


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Thanks to this topic i bought a Skmei 9120 nomos homage. Threw away the brown pu leather and put it on this green nato. It looks cool, its confortable, its very accurate and it costed 5 usd on singles day promotions


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

ED209 said:


> Here's an INSANELY good value strap.......And I mean INSAAAAAAANELY good value |>|>|>.......
> 
> Price is just US $1.43 - 1.76/piece


WOW.....just wanted to say thanks for this! At that price I ordered 20, 22, and 24 just to have on hand for use with pretty much any of my watches.....

Great Deal!|>|>


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Hi all..

Nice watches those Tevise homages, however take note.. notice on the picture marked 03 the gold colour on the links runs over onto the clasp. That would indicate it's sprayed-on varnish rather than plated and I'm guessing you could easily scrape it off with a thumbnail.
I'd say the silver versions are a better bet and more likely to stand the test of time.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Here's that Sinobi Aquis homage that was mentioned a few pages ago. Still not a bad beater for €30. Solid links, solid endlinks, 100m WR, Miyota (or Seiko? Haven't openend her up yet. Caseback says Japan Mvt.) and decent bezel action. This might be the "most" watch I've bought for €30 new.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Double post, for some reason. Sorry about that. Pretend it didn't happen.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> Miyota (or Seiko? Haven't openend her up yet. Caseback says Japan Mvt.)


It's a Miyota (I don't remember the model). Mine arrived DOA, so I changed the battery etc. I'd swap the movement for a new one, but the ones with the date at 6:00 are about $12 + shipping and that just seems like too much for a < $20 watch.


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

ffeingol said:


> It's a Miyota (I don't remember the model). Mine arrived DOA, so I changed the battery etc. I'd swap the movement for a new one, but the ones with the date at 6:00 are about $12 + shipping and that just seems like too much for a < $20 watch.


An 1M12? maybe? You can swap the date wheel from the faulty one, or check Cousins K.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

I'll double check tonight, but I believe it's a 2015-6.


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *$21.99* for the *Tevise Oyster Datejust* homages. 38.5mm case, stainless, automatic


At that price I may buy one of each!


----------



## El @ (Dec 28, 2012)

ffeingol said:


> I'll double check tonight, but I believe it's a 2015-6.


That's $8.50 from my US supplier, their minimum order is $20 and supposedly trade only.


----------



## 3rd_world_guy (Nov 22, 2016)

ffeingol said:


> I'll double check tonight, but I believe it's a 2015-6.


The Sinobi Aquis has a Miyota 2115-6. Mine stopped ticking just after 3 months. Apparently the Maxell battery was leaking from the sides and a battery change didn't fix the issue. The local shop sells a new 2115-6 for 3 USD so I tried my hand at replacing the movement (first timer). Setting the hands was really tedious with just a ballpoint tube but all is well now. A good lesson nonetheless.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Skmei 1016 Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function

$4.25 + Free Shipping W/ Promo Code "DSYSSKLW"! ($8.71 until you add promo code at checkout)








*


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Angela BOS 8015G*
Military/Diver style TRITIUM watch for *$41.59* from Ali Express












choice of rubber strap or SS bracelet 97g/154g
blue & green tritium tubes
45mm stainless steel case
14mm thick
quartz movement
sapphire coated hardlex crystal
unidirectional rotating bezel
30M WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-624 -* *$47.51 on YoShop.com* lowest price I've ever seen! *$43.51 w/promo code*

*ADDITIONAL COUPON!!! *Enjoy free shipping and *$4 OFF $31+* with coupon "*WATCHYS*"*! ($43.51)*good through *March 15th, 2017*


tungsten carbide construction with mirror finish (same hardness and scratch resistance as sapphire - 9H Mohrs)
flat sapphire crystal
38mm diameter
less than 8mm thick
200M WR rating
Miyota quartz (no longer states "Swiss Movt" on dial)
bracelet articulates for amazing fit - no gapping
175g with all links installed

This is the upgrade to the DOM W-698 with a flat vs faceted crystal, redesigned dial, upgrade to Day/Date, redesigned bracelet for better flexibility and fit.


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

Man, this forum is great!


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Nickosx said:


> Man, this forum is great!


Is it thou?!?! I am trying to break this compulsion with my quantity of quality but this damn thread makes it very hard!!!!


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

Ojibway Bob said:


> Is it thou?!?! I am trying to break this compulsion with my quantity of quality but this damn thread makes it very hard!!!!


Yeah, I joined initially to sell a watch and bought one within a week :roll:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Angela BOS, Bewell, Burei, Compadre, Curren, DOM, Guanqin, IK Colouring, Jaragar, Lotusman, Megir, NaviForce, Ochstin, Oulm, READ, ROSDN, Semdu, SKMEI, Skone, Tevise, Winner, Yazole and many more.

[URL="http://www.yoshop.com/channel/watch-c_195/?lkid=10405075"]*Coupon Codes* for *YoShop.com*

*Spring Big Sale: **$6 OFF $50+* with coupon "*spg6*" / *$12 OFF $80+* with coupon "*spg12*" / *$20 OFF $100+* with coupon "*spg20*".
Expires 29 March 2017 (good on anything, including watches and smartwatches)

*Watches: *Enjoy free shipping and *$4 OFF $31+* with coupon "*WATCHYS*"
Expires 15 March 2017 (only works for watches)


----------



## Kamil87 (Dec 14, 2006)

three bucks hell yeah! MINE!


----------



## Nickosx (Jan 30, 2017)

Kamil87 said:


> three bucks hell yeah! MINE!
> 
> View attachment 11072458


I can only find them in 100s. Where's the single item page ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1016* - 50M Water Resistance LED Watch with Double Movt Day Date Function
*$3.76* with promo/coupon code  "*DSYSSKLW*" YoShop.com 










I couldn't resist at that price. I also had another $0.20 discount, so $3.56!


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Thanks to this topic i bought a Skmei 9120 nomos homage. Threw away the brown pu leather and put it on this green nato. It looks cool, its confortable, its very accurate and it costed 5 usd on singles day promotions
> 
> View attachment 10927442


That looks awesome.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Thanks to this topic i bought a Skmei 9120 nomos homage. Threw away the brown pu leather and put it on this green nato. It looks cool, its confortable, its very accurate and it costed 5 usd on singles day promotions
> 
> View attachment 10927442


Could someone direct me to where I could find this for a single puchase (not a MOQ) in the "lovers" set (2 at different sizes)? I'm feeling out a puchase of a pricier auto bauhaus and want to get a feel for size.










EDIT: nm, Ali has them separately. The ladies is 32mm and mens is 38mm, so i don't see myself bothering with the ladies one.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Super Cheap Tritium!*

*Angela BOS 8015G* Tritium watch *$33.99* - Gearbest Flash Sale! 
*$7+* lower than next best price on internet










Homage of *Luminox Point Man 8820*


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Incredible price for a watch with tritium tubes!



HoustonReal said:


> *Super Cheap Tritium!*
> 
> *Angela BOS 8015G* Tritium watch *$33.99* - Gearbest Flash Sale!
> *$13+* lower than next best price on internet


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Indeed it would be, but much as I hate t be a party pooper, I don't think they really are tritium tubes. If you read through the description and specs, nowhere does it mention tritium, it just says 'luminous'.
Further down, in answer to a customer question, Gearbest themselves seem to indicate that the tubes just contain luminous paint, not tritium.
Hopefully I'll be proved wrong, but the jury is still well and truly out as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The jury probably has to stay out until an authoritative source confirms it, but the photo certainly seems to make it look a lot more like tritium than lume, doesn't it? And gearbest do tend to give some odd answers to questions sometimes...I asked them the battery life of a watch and was quoted "3 months", which was obviously ridiculous!

Having said that, it definitely seems a bit strange that the other stockists are also apparently using the term "luminous". Hoping to hear soon from the foreman of the jury 



Lancman said:


> Indeed it would be, but much as I hate t be a party pooper, I don't think they really are tritium tubes. If you read through the description and specs, nowhere does it mention tritium, it just says 'luminous'.
> Further down, in answer to a customer question, Gearbest themselves seem to indicate that the tubes just contain luminous paint, not tritium.
> Hopefully I'll be proved wrong, but the jury is still well and truly out as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

ED209 said:


> Here's an INSANELY good value strap
> 
> And I mean INSAAAAAAANELY good value |>|>|>
> 
> ...


Mine just came in and you weren't kidding - this is a very nice strap, thick and comfortable. Shipping was quite fast also.

Any other similar deals out there? Super cheap but quality?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*

GearBest *3rd Anniversary Promotion: *10% OFF* and Free Shipping for Watches and Jewelry

*Flash Sale - Men's Watches Additional Sale Prices! Many Ultra Affordables!*

Use coupon code "*3rdGBME*", 10% OFF and Free Shipping  *(Not for Special Offers and Flash Sales)*
for Watches and Jewelry @GearBest 3rd Anniversary Promotion. (Ends: 28 March 2017)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> The jury probably has to stay out until an authoritative source confirms it, but the photo certainly seems to make it look a lot more like tritium than lume, doesn't it? And gearbest do tend to give some odd answers to questions sometimes...I asked them the battery life of a watch and was quoted "3 months", which was obviously ridiculous!
> 
> Having said that, it definitely seems a bit strange that the other stockists are also apparently using the term "luminous". Hoping to hear soon from the foreman of the jury


It may not be the brightest H3 around, but NOBODY is going to go to the trouble of creating and installing "luminous paint tubes". The best I can figure, any glowing gas in Chinese, becomes "luminous" or "fluorescent" when translated into English.

The GearBest Answer/Support people are worthless. They will never admit there is a mistake in the listing, and often will give incorrect information that contradicts even their listing. I have seen watches they list as 100M WR, but when asked, they say "not waterproof/don't submerge". Virtually any question will be answered "information in listing correct" or "no, you can't". It's easier to say "No" or refer you back to the listing, than to actually look at their mistakes.

Believe me, you can't idiot proof your questions to them. I've tried.

Do you think "Luminous quartz tube" means tritium or paint? What if they had said "glowing glass tubes"? Is the luminous paint transparent in daylight? The installation pictures are identical to those used by Carnival for their tritium watches.



























Does this help? Exact same watch with different branding, found on Spanish language website selling the *aidis* version. The complaint seems to be there aren't real world pictures, and the renders are fake. You will notice that the plastic bezel pip is colorless, but the tubes show color in partial light. (The blue tubes don't look uniformly bright)


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah, but its ugly af.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GUANQIN GJ16012 Automatic Multi-Function, Sapphire,10ATM Luminous Wristwatch 

$48.29 with $6 Off Coupon Code "WGSALE7" at checkout YoShop 
(for comparison $88-89 on Amazon / $59.99 lowest price on Ali Express)

40 mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, 21 jewel automatic movement, fully lumed dial, black IP plated on bracelet.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 1000x698px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 790x974px.








*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Yeah, but its ugly af.


*Luminox 8820* homage *AND *"It allows you to show your manhood!"


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

nyonya said:


> Mine just came in and you weren't kidding - this is a very nice strap, thick and comfortable. Shipping was quite fast also.
> 
> Any other similar deals out there? Super cheap but quality?


Mad isn't it? Why are poor quality OEM rubber straps even a thing when they are making these for pennies. Why are expensive silicone straps still a thing, how are they better than these?

I haven't found another deal as good as these, but I see that you can get replacement straps for G-shocks for a much more sensible $2.55, and I'm a fan of the $9 leather straps with the heavy cream stitching that are sold e.g. by 'Coolsan Wrist Watch Store' as new strap 20MM 22MM 24MM 26MM genuine leather horse leather Watch band watch strap man watch straps black coffee grey -WB12075
(I don't think they are actually horse but whatever)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *GUANQIN GJ16012 Automatic Multi-Function, Sapphire,10ATM Luminous Wristwatch
> 
> $48.29 with $6 Off Coupon Code "WGSALE7" at checkout YoShop
> (for comparison $88-89 on Amazon / $59.99 lowest price on Ali Express)
> ...


So there is a day subdial, a 24 hr subdial (associated with the main time), and a redundant minute sudial, correct?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yep. As I pointed out before, it looks a lot more like tritium than lume!



HoustonReal said:


> It may not be the brightest H3 around, but NOBODY is going to go to the trouble of creating and installing "luminous paint tubes". The best I can figure, any glowing gas in Chinese, becomes "luminous" or "fluorescent" when translated into English.
> 
> The GearBest Answer/Support people are worthless. They will never admit there is a mistake in the listing, and often will give incorrect information that contradicts even their listing. I have seen watches they list as 100M WR, but when asked, they say "not waterproof/don't submerge". Virtually any question will be answered "information in listing correct" or "no, you can't". It's easier to say "No" or refer you back to the listing, than to actually look at their mistakes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'd guess that the subdials are, from the top, month, day, and (24) hour.



hanshananigan said:


> So there is a day subdial, a 24 hr subdial (associated with the main time), and a redundant minute sudial, correct?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> So there is a day subdial, a 24 hr subdial (associated with the main time), and a redundant minute sudial, correct?


Month 12:00, Day of Week 9:00, 24-hour 6:00, Date window 3:00


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I also had another $0.20 discount...


We are unworthy.


----------



## mellowturtle (Jun 7, 2016)

Interesting, did not realize .........s sold watches as well. Been buying knock off Jerseys there for years.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That watch looks great, too bad I have a parnis with a seagull movement coming that looks just like it.

I wonder, what are the pushbuttons above/below the crown for? Setting some of the subdials, perhaps?



HoustonReal said:


> *GUANQIN GJ16012 Automatic Multi-Function, Sapphire,10ATM Luminous Wristwatch
> 
> $48.29 with $6 Off Coupon Code "WGSALE7" at checkout YoShop
> (for comparison $88-89 on Amazon / $59.99 lowest price on Ali Express)
> ...


*

*


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

According to the description those buttons let in water! it advises you don't press them under water, sounds a bit ominous. Looks like there's more than one version of this watch, the wording on the back states different levels of pressure resistance depending on who's selling it. Nice watch though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> According to the description those buttons let in water! it advises you don't press them under water, sounds a bit ominous. Looks like there's more than one version of this watch, the wording on the back states different levels of pressure resistance depending on who's selling it. Nice watch though.


All chronographs, that aren't specifically dive watches, warn you not to press the pushers under water. The seals are not designed to maintain their water resistance during use. Have you ever wondered why many 200M watches have a screw down feature on their pushers? It's so you can't push them while under water. Look at an original Orient Mako or Ray sometime. The quick set date button is meant to be incapacitated prior to diving. The knurling around the pushers is there to screw them down, seal and immobilize them prior to submersion.

The back of the case states 10ATM which is the same as 100M. (10ATM=100M=333ft.)

Yes, I know the GuanQin is not a true chronograph. Its pushers just set the Day and Month sub-dials.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I believe the 100M Seiko chronos have the same issue: don't press the pushers underwater or your watch becomes an aquarium.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

ED209 said:


> Mad isn't it? Why are poor quality OEM rubber straps even a thing when they are making these for pennies. Why are expensive silicone straps still a thing, how are they better than these?
> 
> I haven't found another deal as good as these, but I see that you can get replacement straps for G-shocks for a much more sensible $2.55, and I'm a fan of the $9 leather straps with the heavy cream stitching that are sold e.g. by 'Coolsan Wrist Watch Store' as new strap 20MM 22MM 24MM 26MM genuine leather horse leather Watch band watch strap man watch straps black coffee grey -WB12075
> (I don't think they are actually horse but whatever)


Hey as for the rubber strap. I just purchased a few from a seller name wrist watch store. Same seller?


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

The best from Ali I can get is this watch. 
The design is resemble old famous brand from Europe. The original cost more than 20 times. 









So good, even one fellow from WUS pm-ed me the link, ......he actually bought it too....
Then when I visit my brother, he like it very much, so gave it to him. He always used it when he went to meet client. 

I plan to buy more watches from Ali as follows:



























I Hope the watch quality will be good.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> I believe the 100M Seiko chronos have the same issue: don't press the pushers underwater or your watch becomes an aquarium.


I've actually gone scuba diving with a 100M Seiko chronograph, with no issues.

Every watch with standard type pushers has this issue. Some G-SHOCKs are designed with special rubber barriers under each pusher that seals them totally from the inner mechanism. It's also why many WIS feel a screw-down crown is require on a true dive watch.

The comment/complaint came from a member who joined last month.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Ah.. so there's another newbie on here as well as me, that's a coincidence 

Actually I've been posting on here for years on and off, different handle that's all. 



Of course there are timepieces and other instruments of measurement that will operate fully at great depths but not watches like this.

My only concern with these overseas sellers is the often outrageous claims that are made, it really is a matter of 'buyer beware'. I've seen this watch advertised as having a depth capability of anything from 12 bar right down to 3 bar so who's right ? Incidentally 9 bar isn't 100M but as someone who "Thumbs the dive' you know that already.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry, but your reaction to a warning about pushing buttons under water is surprising if you're not a newbie. Some manufacturers will even tell you not to take their 200M dive watches, scuba diving (I'm looking at you, Orient!).

Everything I've ever seen on the GuanQin GJ16012 lists a 10BAR/10ATM/100M/333ft depth rating. Do some Chinese websites often inaccurately list watch specs? DUH!

I tend to ignore the outliers and go with the manufacturer's information, *like when they stamp "WR.10BAR" on the caseback*. Do I trust Chinese watchmakers to be as accurate with their WR ratings as Citizen or Seiko? NOPE, but it does provide an indication that they probably made an extra effort to seal their case if they are claiming 10BAR instead of 30M. If you bother to go through the numerous GJ16012 listings on Ali Express, most, if not all, agree on 10BAR or 100M, sapphire, 316L stainless steel case and bracelet, etc.

I don't know where you have seen "12BAR", which is a bizarre number to assert.

As for the "Swiss Design" claim on the rotor, I suppose if the movement they use is a Chinese clone/variation of an ETA 2892 or 2824, some might say the design was originally Swiss. Tons of Chinese watch companies claim a Swiss or German heritage, in the same way Invicta does. A few have even bought current Swiss brands, or long ago failed trademarked names. I have no illusions that "Guan Qin", Chinese for Crown Piano, has any Swiss roots. Nor do I think Angela BOS was founded in Germany. I just thought this was a nice looking watch, with descent specs, for under $50. They go for $60 and up on Ali Express, and for $77- $90 most other places.

FYI - Eterna and Corum are now owned by CityChamp, Chinese manufacturers of Rossini and Ebohr watches.










ETA 2892-2 vs Sea-Gull ST18


----------



## Polaroid (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone know where to get Bagelsports these days? I've been looking on .........s and eBay but the sellers I had saved don't have them anymore. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Sorry, but your reaction to a warning about pushing buttons under water is surprising if you're not a newbie. Some manufacturers will even tell you not to take their 200M dive watches, scuba diving (I'm looking at you, Orient!).
> 
> Everything I've ever seen on the GuanQin GJ16012 lists a 10BAR/10ATM/100M/333ft depth rating. Do some Chinese websites often inaccurately list watch specs? DUH!
> 
> ...


I ordered one with express shipping, so hopefully I will be hands on mine in about a week. 

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> I've actually gone scuba diving with a 100M Seiko chronograph, with no issues.
> 
> Every watch with standard type pushers has this issue. Some G-SHOCKs are designed with special rubber barriers under each pusher that seals them totally from the inner mechanism. It's also why many WIS feel a screw-down crown is require on a true dive watch.
> 
> The comment/complaint came from a member who joined last month.


Curious...did you operate the Seiko (analog) stopwatch underwater? The Cal 7T62 manual doesn't reference it either way.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Curious...did you operate the Seiko (analog) stopwatch underwater? The Cal 7T62 manual doesn't reference it either way.


Mine is an SND255P1 (7T92). I might have set the stopwatch going on the surface? I lucked out, since the watch has a screw-down crown and was less than 6 months old at the time.

Only the manuals labeled "DIVERS" have the precautions. Check out page 2. http://seikousa.com/support/watch-instructions/pdf/english/SEIKO_7T92D.pdf

*WHILE DIVING*​


[*=2]*Do not operate the crown and the buttons when the watch is wet or in water.*
[*=2]Take care not to hit the watch against hard objects such as rocks.
[*=2]Bezel rotation may become slightly stiffer underwater. This is not a malfunction.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

LutFi said:


> I plan to buy more watches from Ali as follows:
> 
> View attachment 11140578
> 
> ...


I don't know the others you mentioned but I can vouch for the Reginald, it is a solid watch for the money. The only negative for me was the rather weak lume.
(But then I'm a confirmed lumaholic!)


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Why would my reaction to button pushing issues surprise you Houston, on a watch built to go under water that should be of no concern. Information however regarding this particular timepiece even from the manufacturer appears to be contradictory.



I would draw your attention to the images in your post #736 that clearly shows a watch having a pressure max tolerance of 9 Bar and not 10, but what's a Bar between friends  Also the words in the description that read '100 meters waterproof worry' hardly inspire confidence. Neither does the answer given to a would be purchaser on Gearbest regarding it's water resisting abilities and suitability for use under water, Quote> Thank you for your inquiry, it is not waterproof . What is there about that statement you don't understand ? seems clear enough to me.



Don't get me wrong here this is a fine watch and really good bang for buck as you might say in the US, but the thing is here in the UK our consumer laws are very strict and responsability for accuracy in product description lies with the reseller and not the manufacturer oddly enough. Admittedly we're talking China here so who knows, but when I co-owned a jewellry business honesty was of paramount importance to me because I wanted to be successful..and I was.


To sum up then , anyone wanting to buy one of these watches i'd say go ahead and wear it with pride, but follow the sellers advice and don't wear it under water because you won't get a refund if it dies of drowning that's for sure.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Technician said:


> Why would my reaction to button pushing issues surprise you Houston, on a watch built to go under water that should be of no concern. Information however regarding this particular timepiece even from the manufacturer appears to be contradictory.
> 
> I would draw your attention to the images in your post #736 that clearly shows a watch having a pressure max tolerance of 9 Bar and not 10, but what's a Bar between friends  Also the words in the description that read '100 meters waterproof worry' hardly inspire confidence. Neither does the answer given to a would be purchaser on Gearbest regarding it's water resisting abilities and suitability for use under water, Quote> Thank you for your inquiry, it is not waterproof . What is there about that statement you don't understand ? seems clear enough to me.
> 
> ...


Guys, I think the short of it is someone needs to buy one of these or a cheaper equivalent and press some pushers underwater. It would be a helpful review.

Now that I think about it, I wonder if the gent who does the video reviews on this thread has already done it?

And since we are here for cheap Ali watches, here's one that is fine but I would not recommend based on the fake screws and fingerprints on the rotor. Not to mention the spelling on the case back. That's an aftermarket strap. LOL!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

It looks like the Guanquin brand has some interesting offerings. For instance this one looks sleek and has a Miyota movement:


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

If anyone see a Chinese watch with ' Touched by the hand of Christ' stamped on the back tip me the wink, I want one!


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

It looks like the Guanquin brand has some interesting offerings. For instance this one looks sleek and has a Miyota movement:

View attachment 11157114
[/QUOTE]

The Miyota 8215 I belive.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I like that.

How much is it? Feel free to post a link 



swank said:


> It looks like the Guanquin brand has some interesting offerings. For instance this one looks sleek and has a Miyota movement:
> 
> View attachment 11157114


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> I like that.
> 
> How much is it? Feel free to post a link


I like it too, there are 8 color variations as well.

I tried to link, but I think the site munches it. It is $77, search for "guanqin automatic watch cq520"

Is the Miyota 8215 a good movement?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for that.

Miyota 8200 series movements are very widely-used and are considered reliable. They have a long production history. I think most people would say they are about as good as budget Seiko 5 movements. They do have the advantage over the more affordable Seikos (shared with the vast majority of auto movements) of also being hand-windable.



swank said:


> I like it too, there are 8 color variations as well.
> 
> I tried to link, but I think the site munches it. It is $77, search for "guanqin automatic watch cq520"
> 
> Is the Miyota 8215 a good movement?


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

There's several sellers on Ali offering that watch for a few dollars less than $77. They show the white face version but stock all colours. One seller has some nice mega size images of the watch and it's movement, worth a look.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Yes, it looks like one can get this for about $64-66 by searching
GJ16032-1
or "Mechanical Automatic Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury GUANQIN Waterproof Leather Watchbands Ultra-thin Fashion Relogio Masculino"

Miyota movement, sapphire crystal, seems like a good bang for the buck

Once I saw it for $64.14 I decided to buy it. When you put it in the cart it adds a $3 off coupon, so it is $61.15 shipped.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> It looks like the Guanquin brand has some interesting offerings. For instance this one looks sleek and has a Miyota movement:


Not bad for under $69 on Ali Express! I'm surprised they only went with 30M WR. Most Guanqins are rated at 100M.

I think this brand offers some great values. They have quartz watches with sapphire, all 316L cases, 100M WR for *$17.60 - $22.44.* Because they are a newer brand, and use an variety of movements, including Sea-Gull, Miyota and Seiko, they don't get a lot of love here.










This one is nice as well!

*GuanQin GJ16034*
Sapphire, Tungsten Carbide case, 100M WR, Seiko NH36A movement (some specs on Gearbest are wrong) - *$71.61

*







*
*


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Like I said, for $61.15, I ordered the one above. I got the white face, I thought it looked like the best of the lot, but there are many options for all tastes. Solid movement, sleek design, and a sapphire crystal. Nice. I'll post back here in a few weeks when I get mine.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest Flash Sale!** Big 3rd Anniversary Celebration

​









Megir 2011 - $12.99








Ochstin 6043G - $17.99








Ochstin 6047G - $17.99








Megir 2011 - $12.37








Megir 2002 - $16.99








Skone 9425G - $8.15​

*The Skone's a cheapie, but it reminded me of an artificial horizon.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-624* - 38mm tungsten case and band, less than 8mm thick, flat sapphire crystal, Miyota quartz, 200M WR -*$42.51*
($47.51 - $5.00) with promo code "*WGSALE2*"@ checkout

*Lowest price on Ali Express - $56.99*

9H Mohrs hardness for both tungsten carbide and sapphire - very scratch resistant
Mirror finish on case and outer portions of bracelet
Excellent fit due to new link design





















*Review:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/dom-w-624-tungsten-sapphire-beer-budget-3635842.html


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I'd like to draw attention to the Megir 2002 being offered on Gearbest in it's flash sale. Click on the item and read the honest (for a change) description for this watch especially the info on water resistance of watches.


All I can say is well done Megir for making an honest statement, about time Guanqin caught up. This watch gets my highest recommendation.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> I'd like to draw attention to the Megir 2002 being offered on Gearbest in it's flash sale. Click on the item and read the honest (for a change) description for this watch especially the info on water resistance of watches.
> 
> All I can say is well done Megir for making an honest statement, about time Guanqin caught up. This watch gets my highest recommendation.


Some Guanqins are rated at only 30M (GJ16028, Gj16032). Many other models are 100M WR (GJ16034). Why do you think the 100M rating are BS? My DOM W-624 is rated at 200M, as are many models they sell. DOM also admits that some of their models are only good for 30M or 50M.

Most under $40 Megir watches have different construction. Their cases are made of sintered metal formed in high heat molds, and have coated finishes. The two brands mentioned above use 316L stainless or tungsten carbide for their 100M and 200M cases. Most of the time they also feature sapphire crystals. Megir uses Sunon quartz movements. Guanquin watches have Japanese brand quartz movements. Bottom line, their construction differs considerably, why shouldn't their water resistance?

Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., Ltd (Megir) has two other brands, Nakzen and Ruimas, that have stainless steel cases and sapphire crystals, many with 100M or 200M WR ratings. In fact, they've just added a Superluminova BGW9 100ATM diver watch w/ETA 2824-2 to their lineup!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Not bad for under $69 on Ali Express! I'm surprised they only went with 30M WR. Most Guanqins are rated at 100M.
> 
> I think this brand offers some great values. They have quartz watches with sapphire, all 316L cases, 100M WR for *$17.60 - $22.44.* Because they are a newer brand, and use an variety of movements, including Sea-Gull, Miyota and Seiko, they don't get a lot of love here.
> 
> ...


HoustonReal, do you own a Guanqin? Not many WUS or non-marketplace reviews out there, so it would be great to see some real pics and a quality review.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> HoustonReal, do you own a Guanqin? Not many WUS or non-marketplace reviews out there, so it would be great to see some real pics and a quality review.


I don't have one yet, but I like that GJ16034 above. I may get one by April or May. I working on getting a watch for my sister right now, and I'll do a review for that one first if things work out.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Whoa that Nakzen is stunning! If they did a quartz/DG2813 version for <$100 they'd sweep up.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Some Guanqins are rated at only 30M (GJ16028, Gj16032). Many other models are 100M WR (GJ16034). Why do you think the 100M rating are BS? My DOM W-624 is rated at 200M, as are many models they sell. DOM also admits that some of their models are only good for 30M or 50M.
> 
> Most under $40 Megir watches have different construction. Their cases are made of sintered metal formed in high heat molds, and have coated finishes. The two brands mentioned above use 316L stainless or tungsten carbide for their 100M and 200M cases. Most of the time they also feature sapphire crystals. Megir uses Sunon quartz movements. Guanquin watches have Japanese brand quartz movements. Bottom line, their construction differs considerably, why shouldn't their water resistance?
> 
> Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., Ltd (Megir) has two other brands, Nakzen and Ruimas, that have stainless steel cases and sapphire crystals, many with 100M or 200M WR ratings. In fact, they've just added a Superluminova BGW9 100ATM diver watch w/ETA 2824-2 to their lineup!


My 100m Nakzen chrono has been ocean swimming many times without issue. I have several Nakzen and they are excellent quality imho.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

That is a nice looking model. Do you have an idea on price?



BalooSD said:


> My 100m Nakzen chrono has been ocean swimming many times without issue. I have several Nakzen and they are excellent quality imho.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Ojibway Bob said:


> That is a nice looking model. Do you have an idea on price?


I'm referring to a different watch, not that new diver (which I like but is too big for me).









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks and sorry for the confusion. I guess it is best to just email for a quote. and btw that is a nice watch as well.



BalooSD said:


> I'm referring to a different watch, not that new diver (which I like but is too big for me).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Houston let me be perfectly clear here, I have nothing against the Guanqin brand whatsoever heck I've just purchased one of their watches! The problem I have is the way they advertise their products in a misleading manner. 
 You asked why I belive their 100m pressure claim is bs, well maybe it is true who knows, there's no official independantly certifiable documentation AFAIK to show whether these watches will withstand the pressures quoted or not. So then until someone somewhere cares to carry out tests of their own and confirm one way or another if the claims made are true, then surely it's better and safer to just err on the safe side and consider such watches as not particularly waterproof.

The manufacturers themselves advise you not submerge them in water so if that's not clear enough I don't know what is.


I'll carry on buying Chinese watches because I think they're stylish and good value for money, however I certainly won't be dropping one in the drink any time soon!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> Houston let me be perfectly clear here, I have nothing against the Guanqin brand whatsoever heck I've just purchased one of their watches! The problem I have is the way they advertise their products in a misleading manner.
> You asked why I belive their 100m pressure claim is bs, well maybe it is true who knows, there's no official independantly certifiable documentation AFAIK to show whether these watches will withstand the pressures quoted or not. So then until someone somewhere cares to carry out tests of their own and confirm one way or another if the claims made are true, then surely it's better and safer to just err on the safe side and consider such watches as not particularly waterproof.
> 
> The manufacturers themselves advise you not submerge them in water so if that's not clear enough I don't know what is.
> ...


What independent body confirms water resistance, short of ISO diver certifications? When any watch manufacturer states 30M, 50M, 100M or even most 200M WR ratings, we just have their word for it. Orient Mako and Ray divers are rated at 200M WR, with no diver certification, even from Orient. Invicta places "Professional" on the dial to indicate a Diver rating, but I don't think they are "ISO certified". The highly regarded Casio MDV-106 is not ISO certified, but the G-SHOCK Frogman is.

ISO 6425 "Divers" and ISO 2281 water resistance certification standards are really just a series of tests that manufacturers are expected to perform, with no independent body looking over their shoulders. The whole thing is really based on the honor system. Many manufacturers substitute air pressure testing to simulate water pressure, for example. The bulk of WR ratings are not derived using ISO testing standards on a representative sample size.

Seiko doesn't think you should push buttons under water, and neither does ISO. While they do test water leakage at depth, this is for immobilized(usually screw-down) crowns and pushers. Pushers and crowns are only expected to be water proof in use, at a depth of 12 inches or less for an ISO 6425 Divers rating. I'm sure the ISO 2281 100M standard is even less demanding.

Explaining What Watch Water Resistance Ratings Mean - Ask Watch Experts Questions About Watches | aBlogtoWatch

http://www.watchtime.com/featured/dive-watch-defined/


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Simply put, Guanqin and many other Chinese watch companies just hasn't developed the trust that Seiko, Orient, and others have with consumers who frequent WUS. Maybe someday, but there needs to be a lot of reviews and happy customers like Tisell generated.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Simply put, Guanqin and many other Chinese watch companies just hasn't developed the trust that Seiko, Orient, and others have with consumers who frequent WUS. Maybe someday, but there needs to be a lot of reviews and happy customers like Tisell generated.


I'm not suggesting that I trust a 100M Guanqin the way I would a Citizen or Seiko, but I don't think you can assume their WR ratings are meaningless when they do vary across models. If Guanqin simply stated that all their watches were 100M WR, then that might be suspect. They do have recent models that are rated at only 30M, as well as ones rated 100M. None of these are diver-style watches.

There are Chinese dive watches that only have 50M ratings. There are very few Chinese diving watches that claim the ability to survive scuba use, and they aren't cheap. Sea-Gull has what they claim is a ISO rated model and Nakzen (Meigeer) has a new 1000M watch.

*Zhanqi Navy automatic R6819SG Submariner 50M ($119) - *vs - *Sea-Gull Ocean Star* *Divers 200M **($365)** -* vs - *Beijing Watch Factory B078201203S "Liaoning" 20ATM WR ($275.80)*










There was a 200M rated Tianjin Jun Shi Navy Diver a few years ago, that looked just like the Zhanqi.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I don't really think this is worth arguing about, I've always heard that depth ratings don't really mean how deep you can go with a watch, e.g.

https://www.thrillist.com/gear/what-your-watch-water-resistance-numbers-mean

Let's get back to great watch deals!


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

You may have misunderstood my point here Houston, to quote myself .. 


> there's no official independantly certifiable documentation AFAIK to show whether these watches will withstand the pressures quoted or not. <


Therefore the claims made in watch descriptions of the kind we're discussing are meaningless. Lets face it these sellers could say whatever they like and considering they are all China based usually do.
I'll say again until someone comes up with independantly obtained proof ie. not affiliated to the manufactuer or reseller in any way that the claims are true, then for me at least the jury will stay out.


There is in fact an ISO standard that some quality watchmakers have chosen to adhere to, I have several in my collection of over 160 watches that have their pressure tolerance stamped on the back of the case.

I don't know if China participates in that standard or not, but I have a suspicion they don't in which case their claims mean even less.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

swank said:


> I don't really think this is worth arguing about, I've always heard that depth ratings don't really mean how deep you can go with a watch, e.g.
> 
> https://www.thrillist.com/gear/what-your-watch-water-resistance-numbers-mean
> 
> Let's get back to great watch deals!


Well, that's the thing, swank. If a $50 watch claims rubber strap and 100M WR and 316L SS and other niceties, and it turns out to be a stinker, it ain't a deal. That's what the discussion is about.

I do think it is getting sidetracked due to confusing brand vs. "China." I would trust WR rating on a BWF or Sea Gull (it if were indeed an authorized Sea Gull-not all branded ones are!). Megir, Guanqin, etc... not until more reviews come in.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> I don't really think this is worth arguing about, I've always heard that depth ratings don't really mean how deep you can go with a watch, e.g.
> 
> https://www.thrillist.com/gear/what-your-watch-water-resistance-numbers-mean
> 
> Let's get back to great watch deals!


The depth ratings are a minimum static pressure tolerance for a BRAND NEW watch. The reason a 50M or 100M watch is not recommended for a 20M dive is that there are dynamic factors and aging seals to consider. A year-old watch will have lost some of it's sealing ability, depending on use. ISO 6425 standards to be Divers certified also look at many other factors beyond static pressure tests. A simple WR rating is based on static testing only, and doesn't consider the watch getting knocked around, corrosion resistance, anti-magnetic properties or lume brightness. The dynamic factors are more a function of the seals maintaining integrity when the watch bumps against a solid object, and not the small pressure changes due to the watch simply moving through water.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Polaroid said:


> Anyone know where to get Bagelsports these days? I've been looking on .........s and eBay but the sellers I had saved don't have them anymore.


I'm curious too. I've always wanted a Bagelsport and Deerfun.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Well, that's the thing, swank. If a $50 watch claims rubber strap and 100M WR and 316L SS and other niceties, and it turns out to be a stinker, it ain't a deal. That's what the discussion is about.
> 
> I do think it is getting sidetracked due to confusing brand vs. "China." I would trust WR rating on a BWF or Sea Gull (it if were indeed an authorized Sea Gull-not all branded ones are!). Megir, Guanqin, etc... not until more reviews come in.


My point is that there hasn't been a rash of Chinese watch companies making false claims about their watches being water resistant to a certain level, and that being an exaggeration. If this was common in Chinese watches, they would all claim 200M or 300M ratings. I know of less than a dozen companies that claim 200M or better, and only two or three that claim to be ISO Divers.

As for being stamped, most companies will either put it on the dial, or stamp any WR over 30M on the back plate. Usually, just saying "Water Resistant" means 30M. One point of confusion is the plethora of Tissot PRC200 homages that state 200M on the dial, but a lower number on the back cover.

Part of the confusion boils down to lazy sellers, who will often put in generic specs, or use pictures from another model. I believe the so-called "9 BAR" back cover (actually 3 BAR), was off a different Guanqin watch with the same movement.

The frustration with Chinese brands is not that they have been overstating their WR numbers, but that if Casio can produce an Under $50 200M WR dive-style watch, why can't a Chinese company sell one for Under $100? Why does SKMEI need to limit their S-SHOCKs to 50M? If these Chinese brands were so unreliable with their numbers, why aren't they claiming to be as water resistant as a Casio G-SHOCK? Could it be that they are afraid of bad word of mouth? Is it unreasonable to think that market forces keep them relatively honest?


















The *DOM M-132* is a close homage of the *Casio EF-132D*. There is really no need for DOM to go out on a limb and claim 200M WR for their model, when the original is a 100M watch. They also stamp the WR on the back cover. While they were at it they also downsized the M132 to a WIS friendly 40mm, and upgraded the crystal to sapphire. Guanqin's real competition is companies like DOM, Burei and Sangdo. They wouldn't last long if people complained about leaking Guanqin watches, and those other brands never had similar problems.










*Guanqin GJ16012* clearly stamped "WR.10BAR"


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Who would have thought Timex homages would become a thing.










Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

So it's all down to trust then really. With big names like Rolex or Breitling you know where you are but pay a premium for the luxury. Chinese gear on the other hand very inexpensive but you are taking a risk, they do say buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Still, buying two $25,- Chinese Ali watches is still more affordable than a Rolex or Breitling crown 



Technician said:


> So it's all down to trust then really. With big names like Rolex or Breitling you know where you are but pay a premium for the luxury. Chinese gear on the other hand very inexpensive but you are taking a risk, they do say buy cheap buy twice.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> So it's all down to trust then really. With big names like Rolex or Breitling you know where you are but pay a premium for the luxury. Chinese gear on the other hand very inexpensive but you are taking a risk, they do say buy cheap buy twice.


As long as you can ignore its lume problems, my *DOM W-624* is a helluva watch. In the $60 range, nothing can touch it for content. The fact you can pick one up for *$42.51* makes it almost irresistible. The 200M WR rating doesn't mean I would ever take this watch on a dive, but if it gets dropped into the pool I'm fairly certain it will come out unscathed.

38mm tungsten case and band, less than 8mm thick, flat sapphire crystal, Miyota quartz, 200M WR
9H Mohs hardness for both tungsten carbide and sapphire - very scratch resistant
Mirror finish on case and outer portions of bracelet
Excellent fit due to new link design

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post39629882.html#post39629882

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/dom-w-624-tungsten-sapphire-beer-budget-3635842.html










I have other Chinese brand watches, and many Chinese made watches. Some of them are junk, and others are incredible bargains. I can't say any of them fudged their WR specs, but my worst experience has been with a Citizen sub-brand, Q&Q.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Totaly agree with you there Houston, one heck of a watch. It's going now for £33 on Ali which converts to around $40 by my reckoning, an even bigger bargain.

Just taken delivery of a smartwatch so I have to give the bendy plastic time to recover, but when it does...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> Totaly agree with you there Houston, one heck of a watch. It's going now for £33 on Ali which converts to around $40 by my reckoning, an even bigger bargain.
> 
> Just taken delivery of a smartwatch so I have to give the bendy plastic time to recover, but when it does...


Are you possibly confusing the *DOM W-624* with the *W-698*? $40 gets you a DOM W-698 ("diamond" chips on dial, faceted crystal, different bracelet). The DOM W-624 has a different dial, and only comes in silver. They are similar, but different in important ways. The lowest price for a DOM W-624 on Ali Express is actually *$56.99*











*DOM W-624**DOM W-698*Flat sapphire crystalFaceted sapphire crystal175g159gSunburst dial with awful lumeJeweled dialDay/DateDate ver. 2 or Day/Date ver. 2200M WR200M WRTungsten CarbideTungsten Carbide38mm38mm*Colors:* Silver
*Colors:* Silver, Silver/Gold, 
Black/Silver, Black/Gold, Coffee


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody know of any watches using the Sunon sweeping second hand movements similar to Bulova precisionist? You can see the movement types here, Sunon International Group Limited. Grateful for directions to an .........s seller.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> As long as you can ignore its lume problems, my *DOM W-624* is a helluva watch. In the $60 range, nothing can touch it for content. The fact you can pick one up for *$42.51* makes it almost irresistible. The 200M WR rating doesn't mean I would ever take this watch on a dive, but if it gets dropped into the pool I'm fairly certain it will come out unscathed.
> 
> 38mm tungsten case and band, less than 8mm thick, flat sapphire crystal, Miyota quartz, 200M WR
> 9H Mohs hardness for both tungsten carbide and sapphire - very scratch resistant
> ...


Amazing specs and looks great too at a comfortable 38mm case. For the price it's a no brainer. However, the unorthodox lug shape kills it for me, as it did to many great watches I've come across. Still a a magnificent watch regardless. Thanks for bringing this model to light Houston.


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

ED209 said:


> Here's an INSANELY good value strap
> View attachment 10865370
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to make a post about these until I read yours, haha.
At first I ordered a couple of these a long time ago for family. I was ASTONISHED by the material softness and quality when I received them. I immediately went back and bought [12 pieces] more for all lug sizes and as gifts. That's how crazy good they are.

I would like to add that they tend to have some very minor flaws in the buckle finish, but it's doesn't really matter when they cost less than a cup of coffee where I live, haha.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

shmaiz3r said:


> Amazing specs and looks great too at a comfortable 38mm case. For the price it's a no brainer. However, the unorthodox lug shape kills it for me, as it did to many great watches I've come across. Still a a magnificent watch regardless. Thanks for bringing this model to light Houston.


I suspect the integrated bracelet lugs might be necessary because tungsten carbide is not malleable like steel, but cracks instead. Conventional lugs might snap off if you hit them right (drop the watch onto one or whatever).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

shmaiz3r said:


> Amazing specs and looks great too at a comfortable 38mm case. For the price it's a no brainer. However, the unorthodox lug shape kills it for me, as it did to many great watches I've come across. Still a a magnificent watch regardless. Thanks for bringing this model to light Houston.





ED209 said:


> I suspect the integrated bracelet lugs might be necessary because tungsten carbide is not malleable like steel, but cracks instead. Conventional lugs might snap off if you hit them right (drop the watch onto one or whatever).


On a Seiko 5 or Orient Tri-Star, I would definitely rule out any model without standard lugs, but certain watches really demand an integrated bracelet. The sleek style and Tungsten Carbide construction make it almost a crime to toss the bracelet for a leather strap, if that were possible. Wooden and ceramic watches are in the same boat. The 9 Mohs scratch resistant mirror finish is really what you're buying. Switching to an aftermarket stainless bracelet or leather strap is like pimping out your Tesla.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

There's so many watches on Ali I don't know if i'm coming or going sometimes, but you're quite right Houston, I was looking at the wrong model when I saw that price.


Actually DOM make some very nice watches, the DOM official store on Ali is nicely presented and all the promotional images product & corporate look genuine to my eye.
I particularly like their automatics, not cheap of course but quality and some come with Citizen movements..very nice.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I was going to make a post about these until I read yours, haha.
> At first I ordered a couple of these a long time ago for family. I was ASTONISHED by the material softness and quality when I received them. I immediately went back and bought [12 pieces] more for all lug sizes and as gifts. That's how crazy good they are.
> 
> I would like to add that they tend to have some very minor flaws in the buckle finish, but it's doesn't really matter when they cost less than a cup of coffee where I live, haha.


I jumped on it and the delivery came almost immediately? (4 days is all it took)

First impression: soft and supple and really thick

However, it is not as comfortable as I thought as the underside of it feels like pins when in contact. Also I don't really dig into the design either. All in all a really good deal for the strap and I wished they can come out with other variations and design of the strap.

Pictures


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Ha ha, I received my SRP775 a few days and wondered what it would look like on one of those straps, but didn't fancy either squeezing the fat bars into the strap or using regular bars on my turtle. So thanks for the pictures!

The underside is very grippy but for me that means that I can comfortably wear the strap over two holes. A normal tight fit and then loosen it without the watch moving around. So I like it!


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

ED209 said:


> Ha ha, I received my SRP775 a few days and wondered what it would look like on one of those straps, but didn't fancy either squeezing the fat bars into the strap or using regular bars on my turtle. So thanks for the pictures!
> 
> The underside is very grippy but for me that means that I can comfortably wear the strap over two holes. A normal tight fit and then loosen it without the watch moving around. So I like it!


Just for your info, the strap could handle a fat spring bar, albeit being a little tight


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

shmaiz3r said:


> I was going to make a post about these until I read yours, haha.
> At first I ordered a couple of these a long time ago for family. I was ASTONISHED by the material softness and quality when I received them. I immediately went back and bought [12 pieces] more for all lug sizes and as gifts. That's how crazy good they are.
> 
> I would like to add that they tend to have some very minor flaws in the buckle finish, but it's doesn't really matter when they cost less than a cup of coffee where I live, haha.


I really like mine, I've ordered 18mm, looks good on my Citizen Eco-Drive. 16mm and 18mm versions doesn't get narrower, they stay the same all the way.

I've always liked sillicone straps, the watch doesn't move on the wrist like it tends to leather-strapped .


----------



## LGH (May 24, 2010)

Darn this thread. I was looking for watches for my kids (aged 6 and 8) and found none, but ordered a 12 dollar Megir chrono with the white face. Oh well. At least soon I will have a white dial watch again!


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a good nato strap deal? Seller's name or what to search for? Thanks! I already searched this tread with no luck


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Can anyone recommend a good nato strap deal? Seller's name or what to search for?


I'd be really careful with Nato's on Ali. I purchased some 'leather' ones as a test. Them seem nice enough for the price (about $2.00 each) but:

- They are really short (a good inch or more shorter than my other NATOs)
- They seem like PU leather but I can't very that.

I'm more than likely going to be selling mine (cheap of course) as they just barely loop back on my wrist (about 7"). They are 20/22mm black/dark brown if anyone is interested before I post them.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

I've been in the leather business and I've ordered the same NATO straps as you did probably. Three colors and I can confirm these are PU.

As for other NATO's, I usually just search for X colored NATO and than filter prices low-high. I've never had a NATO that wasn't good really. And besides for something around $5 you can't go wrong 



ffeingol said:


> I'd be really careful with Nato's on Ali. I purchased some 'leather' ones as a test. Them seem nice enough for the price (about $2.00 each) but:
> 
> - They are really short (a good inch or more shorter than my other NATOs)
> - They seem like PU leather but I can't very that.
> ...


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

dbje said:


> I've been in the leather business and I've ordered the same NATO straps as you did probably. Three colors and I can confirm these are PU.


Sounds like the same ones. The quality actually seems quite decent (good sticking, hardware does not seem really cheap). Just need to figure out if I can actually use them based on the length. As long as I can keep the 'tail' tucked in, they are wonderful for the price.

As a side note I also got 3 of the 'rubber' straps discussed here. They are very nice for the price. I got 24/22/20mm. All had excess 'rubber' in the holes where the tang goes. They came out very clean on the 24/20 and not so nicely on the 22. A fine xacto knife and it was good.

My Dan Henry on the strap


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

You have to spend like $7 to get a real leather zulu strap on ali. If you can find 'Infantry' brand leather zulus on eBay they are a little cheaper, and do everything you could want a leather zulu to do.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

It didn't take long for *Joe* to find a way to make some money after being the Veep!











40mm all stainless, sapphire, 3ATM WR, *$6.10* on flash sale (specs off back cover pic, listing specs?)


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Here is a $13 find
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/lets-see-those-invicta-8926-mods-895244-558.html#post39755618

Yes it is cheap, but it is an automatic (I stopped buying quartz watches). I think it looks pretty nice for the price. I especially like the hands and the domed crystal.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Nice, looks every bit an $18 watch (which is what I paid for my very similar-looking indeed Likeu). Brass case though, and I don't believe the rotor on mine moves freely enough to keep it wound.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

ED209 said:


> Nice, looks every bit an $18 watch (which is what I paid for my very similar-looking indeed Likeu). Brass case though, and I don't believe the rotor on mine moves freely enough to keep it wound.


Ha! Yes, it is worth at least $18. 

I too think the rotor seems stiff. I thought maybe it had to loosen up a bit with use. That is not a big problem because it is winding as well. I am not sure what the power reserve is, however, do you know?


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

dbje said:


> I've been in the leather business and I've ordered the same NATO straps as you did probably. Three colors and I can confirm these are PU.
> 
> As for other NATO's, I usually just search for X colored NATO and than filter prices low-high. I've never had a NATO that wasn't good really. And besides for something around $5 you can't go wrong


Yeah I was talking about nylon nato not leather.
Will take a look on ali and maybe try some

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

swank said:


> Ha! Yes, it is worth at least $18.
> 
> I too think the rotor seems stiff. I thought maybe it had to loosen up a bit with use. That is not a big problem because it is winding as well. I am not sure what the power reserve is, however, do you know?


I don't know I'm afraid, I keep compulsively winding mine while I'm wearing it!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

DuckaDiesel said:


> Yeah I was talking about nylon nato not leather.
> Will take a look on ali and maybe try some


I have gotten a lot of nato straps on ebay. I search for 'nylon watch strap' or 'military strap' or combinations like that. I have gotten most of mine for $1 shipped. I think I've spent as much as $1.50. You won't usually find the $1 ones if you search for nato.

I have quite a few and because they are nato straps, you can just switch them out for a different look each day. I have cut off the 2nd strap on many of them, then seared the rough end, essentially turning them into zulu straps and decreasing the layers of fabric under the watch. That works well and helps the watch sit a little lower. In some ways the thinner straps work well because of this.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

My first experience with .........s ordered 2 items one got delivered to AZ & the other to TN, I'm in TX ! WTH ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CV50 said:


> My first experience with .........s ordered 2 items one got delivered to AZ & the other to TN, I'm in TX ! WTH ?


Are you sure they were "delivered", or maybe they're still in transit? I'm in Houston, and I haven't had a problem, yet.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

swank said:


> I have gotten a lot of nato straps on ebay. I search for 'nylon watch strap' or 'military strap' or combinations like that. I have gotten most of mine for $1 shipped. I think I've spent as much as $1.50. You won't usually find the $1 ones if you search for nato.
> 
> I have quite a few and because they are nato straps, you can just switch them out for a different look each day. I have cut off the 2nd strap on many of them, then seared the rough end, essentially turning them into zulu straps and decreasing the layers of fabric under the watch. That works well and helps the watch sit a little lower. In some ways the thinner straps work well because of this.


I can never find $1 natos on ebay that everyone keeps mentioning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

14$


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

brandon\ said:


> I laughed out loud at this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they stole it from Game of Thrones:









House Stark.

Is there anything not tied down, they won't steal?


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Here's that Sinobi Aquis homage that was mentioned a few pages ago. Still not a bad beater for €30. Solid links, solid endlinks, 100m WR, Miyota (or Seiko? Haven't openend her up yet. Caseback says Japan Mvt.) and decent bezel action. This might be the "most" watch I've bought for €30 new.
> 
> View attachment 10940010


Thanks for your post! |>

Mine arrived today (too dark for pics right now) inspired by your Pic and post.

Great watch for what I paid. 
The watch itself feels impressively heavy for a quartz, the bezel is great, the strap is actually really nice (except the slightly thin rattle of the clasp round the back - but that's ok once tightly secured).
Lume works and looks nice, but fades quickly as I'd expect at this price point.
Sits well on my wrist and my girlfriend approves. It's a winner!

Cheers.
:-!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

poet said:


> Thanks for your post! |>
> 
> Mine arrived today (too dark for pics right now) inspired by your Pic and post.
> 
> ...


Has anyone reviewed this Sinobi vs Casio MDV-106?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Has anyone reviewed this Sinobi vs Casio MDV-106?


I have both. Do you have any question in particular? 
Could snap a side by side photo later today.

To state the obvious: they look different.  Less obvious perhaps: the perceived quality and attention to detail is much better on the Casio (as always in this price range).

That said, I wear them both with pride.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ochstin 6043G* Pilot Chronograph - [URL="http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493594.html?lkid=10566457"]_*Flash Sale*_ [URL="http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493594.html?lkid=10566457"]*$15.**9**9 w/Free Shipping*
Black IP version on leather - Gearbest 3rd Anniversary Sale


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*No.1 G6 Smartwatch - *_*Flash Sale *_*$25.**9**9 w/Free Shipping*
316L Stainless Steel on resin - *Gearbest 3rd Anniversary Sale*
Less than 10mm thick!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> they stole it from Game of Thrones:
> 
> View attachment 11218842
> 
> ...


Because no western company ever used film and tv images on anything ever????????


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

-ix- said:


> I have both. Do you have any question in particular?
> Could snap a side by side photo later today.
> 
> To state the obvious: they look different.  Less obvious perhaps: the perceived quality and attention to detail is much better on the Casio (as always in this price range).
> ...


Thanks ix, that's exactly what I was wondering. Is there a difference in the quality of the brushing, fit of watch hands, sharp edjed on dial application, etc.? Sounds like, overall, the Casio wins across those.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Stephen2020 said:


> Because no western company ever used film and tv images on anything ever????????


Not without paying, for fear of being sued. The west has this thing called copyright, and big bad lawyers to enforce it. That is why we have a problem with the watches _that must not be named_ that come from China. They have no fear or respect for other peoples intellectual property. That is my point. That image is copyright of Viacom HBO and should not be used for profit without license. But China especially, is the honey badger of copyright infringement.


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)




----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks ix, that's exactly what I was wondering. Is there a difference in the quality of the brushing, fit of watch hands, sharp edjed on dial application, etc.? Sounds like, overall, the Casio wins across those.


I have a blue sinobi and a MDV106. I wouldn't say the Casio necessarily beats the Sinobi across the board.

The hands are nice on the Casio but the crinkle Sinobi dial looks a match for it.
The lume is terrible on both.
I trust the Casio WR more than the Sinobi but the Sinobi has an excellent bracelet (just as well it's good, it's integrated).

If you wanted to wear one watch everyday the Casio might outlast the Sinobi, but just buy the one you like more. Or both! The Casio costs next to nothing and the Sinobi half of that.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks ix, that's exactly what I was wondering. Is there a difference in the quality of the brushing, fit of watch hands, sharp edjed on dial application, etc.? Sounds like, overall, the Casio wins across those.


Two photos for you to decide for yourself. I do think the Casio wins, can't really fault it. But as you see the jury's still out. 

The Sinobi has a sand blasted case (unsure of the correct term in English) that doesn't match the rest of the watch, sloppily applied lume strips and the painting of the bezel numbers could have been neater. No biggies, but still. Overall, it punches WAY above its price though. As the Casio.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey it looks like Ali-express is going to have a sale in ~6 days. We'll have to look for good deals to share! It looks like many things will be on sale

On a related note, does anyone have any info or experience with the Lige Skeleton watch? I love the idea of seeing the innards, but find most skeleton watches quite gaudy. This one looks pretty nice. I'd love to know more about it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I've only seen the blue and Coke dials, but there seem to be four color choices.


















*"Ladies of the bag attachment is the same as men of the tobacco and wine love." WTF?
*The best I can figure out is that *women love purses as much as much as men love wine and tobacco*? What does that have to do with selling a watch?

I like the look of this one as well, but only the hands have lume.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

swank said:


> Hey it looks like Ali-express is going to have a sale in ~6 days. We'll have to look for good deals to share! It looks like many things will be on sale
> 
> On a related note, does anyone have any info or experience with the Lige Skeleton watch? I love the idea of seeing the innards, but find most skeleton watches quite gaudy. This one looks pretty nice. I'd love to know more about it.
> 
> View attachment 11254258


That is one of the nicest looking skeleton watches that I've seen for... well, maybe ever. I'd also like to know more about it and see some real life shots though.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Google-images-Lige Watches, lots of info on there.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Technician said:


> Google-images-Lige Watches, lots of info on there.


Huh? I don't see any good reviews or information. I just see a few more sites that sell these watches. Any assistance or information would be appreciated.


----------



## hantms (May 28, 2014)

swank said:


> Hey it looks like Ali-express is going to have a sale in ~6 days. We'll have to look for good deals to share! It looks like many things will be on sale
> 
> On a related note, does anyone have any info or experience with the Lige Skeleton watch? I love the idea of seeing the innards, but find most skeleton watches quite gaudy. This one looks pretty nice. I'd love to know more about it.
> 
> View attachment 11254258


Is that fake wheels glued on a dial, not actual skeleton watch other than the open heart? Sure looks like it.

With everything on AliXpres it's kind of like a game of "Find the creative way in which they f#$*(ed up this one." Because there's always at least one thing.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

hantms said:


> Is that fake wheels glued on a dial, not actual skeleton watch other than the open heart? Sure looks like it.
> 
> With everything on AliXpres it's kind of like a game of "Find the creative way in which they f#$*(ed up this one." Because there's always at least one thing.


You might be right. I do wonder if those gears on the front are functional. It does look like the open heart is, but maybe the rest is not. If they are not functional, then this is not so great. One of the comments, although very hard to understand, might point to them not being functional.

Hmmm, I wish there was better information or a good review.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Does anyone have a lead on any Steel Bagelsport datejust or similar automatic homages that have stick and not Roman numerals or 'jewels' for indices?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

My black/black Guanqin Pilot arrived. Everything about it seems great (style, finish, size, weight, strap) except that the back is stamped WR. 3 BAR when all of the marketing materials at Yoshop where I bought it say 100 Meter...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GUANQIN GJ16027* YoShop 
*$44.87 *on bracelet ($50.87 - $6 with promo code "*WGSALE7*" @ checkout)
*$43.58* on leather ($48.58 - $5 with promo code "*WGSALE2*" @ checkout)


Sapphire crystal
42mm stainless steel case
10mm thick
Dauphine hands
Automatic movement with Day @12 and Date @6 (Sea-Gull ST16/TY28xx)
Stainless steel bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp OR
Leather strap with deployment clasp and fitted ends
Lume on hands and dial indices

















Click this bar to view the original image of 790x1036px.

















Click this bar to view the original image of 790x918px.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hantms said:


> Is that fake wheels glued on a dial, not actual skeleton watch other than the open heart? Sure looks like it.
> 
> With everything on AliXpres it's kind of like a game of "Find the creative way in which they f#$*(ed up this one." Because there's always at least one thing.


I agree. Only the balance wheel/open heart looks real, the rest is fake skeleton.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> Does anyone have a lead on any Steel Bagelsport datejust or similar automatic homages that have stick and not Roman numerals or 'jewels' for indices?


Is a Milligauss close enough? $37.59 on Ali Express This one was cheapest, but someone else makes a closer homage.










$76 on Ali Express - Search "Carfenie" (They do have some "Carfenie" branded watches, but this one looks like a replica that's been photoshopped)









*Daydate?*


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I should have said in my post to look at that Lige watch in Google images for a better view of the face. I agree though those gears look fake to me as well, almost like a kind of silver foil overlay..pity it's a nice looking watch.


----------



## CV50 (Nov 20, 2016)

Tracking showed delivered to the mailbox ?


HoustonReal said:


> Are you sure they were "delivered", or maybe they're still in transit? I'm in Houston, and I haven't had a problem, yet.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> Does anyone have a lead on any Steel Bagelsport datejust or similar automatic homages that have stick and not Roman numerals or 'jewels' for indices?


Will Arabic numbers work?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Will Arabic numbers work?


This is the closest I've seen so far to what I want. If those Arabic numbers were stick indices my credit card would be out of my wallet. Thanks so much HoustonReal! Loving the ideas.

Looking at it again I feel tempted... Can you let me know how to find it?


----------



## Keyzard (Jan 30, 2016)

CV50 said:


> Tracking showed delivered to the mailbox ?


FWIW..... went through the same scenario with a watch I ordered from this site.....I even went so far as to file a dispute. Tracking showed it had been delivered to somewhere in California, I'm near Buffalo NY. The vendor kept claiming it was on it's way, it did finally appear a week later. I suspect multiple items are shipped to some sort of clearing house and then sorted and redistributed from there.

Of course, this is just my personal experience, and I could be completely off base here......lol.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> This is the closest I've seen so far to what I want. If those Arabic numbers were stick indices my credit card would be out of my wallet. Thanks so much HoustonReal! Loving the ideas.
> 
> Looking at it again I feel tempted... Can you let me know how to find it?


$53.80 on Ali Express Looks like it's bigger than a typical Datejust - 41mm case.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> $53.80 on Ali Express Looks like it's bigger than a typical Datejust - 41mm case.


Thanks again. Yeah, 41mm isn't what I'm looking for.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> Thanks again. Yeah, 41mm isn't what I'm looking for.


*Found these on eBay - Under $30:* Gold Watch Men's Datejust Platinum Stainless Steel Dial Luxury Fashion Wrist Wat | eBay


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Found these on eBay - Under $30:* Gold Watch Men's Datejust Platinum Stainless Steel Dial Luxury Fashion Wrist Wat | eBay


I actually was looking at these last night but at 34mm and Quartz I wasn't totally sold on them. The look is great though!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

How about $55 with a Seiko movement? They have it in blue, black, or white.


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Does anyone have a lead on any Steel Bagelsport datejust or similar automatic homages that have stick and not Roman numerals or 'jewels' for indices?


Here is a Parnis 36mm


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

brboot said:


> Here is a Parnis 36mm


Love it! Love it! Love it! Now, $135....decision time.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

swank said:


> How about $55 with a Seiko movement? They have it in blue, black, or white.


I really like this one a lot. Thank you!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

deleted -too late, already posted.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Is J. Springs the same case as the SNK series do you guys know?


----------



## brboot (Oct 19, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Love it! Love it! Love it! Now, $135....decision time.


Looks like Ali will have it for $108 soon

https://www.ali..........com/store/...32660784263.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.1ZxHM1


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

From what I've read, no, though it is certainly steel. The J Springs also has a straight mineral crystal, not a hardlex.



Ottski44 said:


> Is J. Springs the same case as the SNK series do you guys know?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

brboot said:


> Looks like Ali will have it for $108 soon
> 
> https://www.ali..........com/store/...32660784263.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.1ZxHM1


I like that Parnis dial. It looks a lot like a Mido I have.

http://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-baDXsPsYI9c/Td7wPf1LinI/AAAAAAAAFVs/hBezgHcGcMc/s800/IMG_6823.JPG
(Not my pic)


----------



## shmaiz3r (May 10, 2014)

brboot said:


> Here is a Parnis 36mm





Ottski44 said:


> Love it! Love it! Love it! Now, $135....decision time.





brboot said:


> Looks like Ali will have it for $108 soon
> 
> https://www.ali..........com/store/...32660784263.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.1ZxHM1


I gotta say I'm tempted as well, especially for $108 !
The 50m water resistance however is not very encouraging. I have zero knowledge on Parnis' WR and quality in general. Any thoughts?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm looking at that Parnis @ $108 pretty hard. Also scouring the bay for a damn vintage Mido Commander Day/Date. Wow that looks great!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/222439346083

I just found this...very tempting. I don't know why there is a huge blank spot at 12 though. You would think on a sterile dial they would at least put a marker there.


----------



## stolichnayo (Jan 12, 2015)

I thought everybody knew this by now, but probably they photoshopped out the "ROLEX OYSTER PERPETUAL DATEJUST"

If you look carefully at the golden one, you can see the remains of some black writing under the hour hand.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ottski44, I am not sure exactly what you want, but if I were you I would go for the J Springs with a known good Seiko movement rather than a forgery with an unknown movement. Just something to think about.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

stolichnayo said:


> I thought everybody knew this by now, but probably they photoshopped out the "ROLEX OYSTER PERPETUAL DATEJUST"
> 
> If you look carefully at the golden one, you can see the remains of some black writing under the hour hand.


+1. Pretty sure this would arrive with Rolex name on the dial too....happened to me once, I wanted a cheap sub-style beater to learn and tinker.....they sent me a Rolex copy even if the picture on the listing showed a sterile dial.

S.

Sent from my Motorola StarTAC 70


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

stolichnayo said:


> I thought everybody knew this by now, but probably they photoshopped out the "ROLEX OYSTER PERPETUAL DATEJUST"
> 
> If you look carefully at the golden one, you can see the remains of some black writing under the hour hand.


Ok, thanks for the heads up. I am new to the Chinese watch market and am just getting my feet wet with Ali-Express and homages and this world. Thanks for helping me avoid a sticky situation.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

swank said:


> Ottski44, I am not sure exactly what you want, but if I were you I would go for the J Springs with a known good Seiko movement rather than a forgery with an unknown movement. Just something to think about.


I appreciate the thought Swank, my only hesitation is I am concerned about the case length. I owned a SNK for a while and found it too small. It was the L2L that did it in. I have a 38mm Hamilton Officers Mechanical that fits perfect and I love it.


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Found these on eBay - Under $30:* Gold Watch Men's Datejust Platinum Stainless Steel Dial Luxury Fashion Wrist Wat | eBay


They remind me of a Deerfun model which is on sale in 4 days for USD$10.50 shipped, search = deer fun watch
Seller is T-SPORT watch CO;LTD.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Redback said:


> They remind me of a Deerfun model which is on sale in 4 days for USD$10.50 shipped, search = deer fun watch
> Seller is T-SPORT watch CO;LTD.
> 
> View attachment 11295522


Except the whole point of the post was no jewels/crystals or Roman numerals.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Redback said:


> They remind me of a Deerfun model which is on sale in 4 days for USD$10.50 shipped, search = deer fun watch
> Seller is T-SPORT watch CO;LTD.
> 
> View attachment 11295522


I do appreciate the effort, thank you! However I am looking for sticks in place of the crystals. Great find though!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Flash sale*_ - *$27.99* for* NO.1 G6 Smartwatch*
Android and iOS compatible, ability to add watch faces, heart rate, fitness tracking, sleep monitor, MTK2502 processor


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Stumbled upon these great looking Holuns watches. In the sale that starts in 3 days they'll all be around $30,- The feedback photos of previous customers look very good too.























































I love the one in the first picture!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

From one of those watches:









The Holuns NS001 looks interesting, any idea what movement that is?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

swank said:


> From one of those watches:
> 
> View attachment 11310218


I'd like to see the cow that came from!


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> I'd like to see the cow that came from!


This could be it:


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Man, that's one ugly dog!


pr0t0n said:


> This could be it:
> 
> View attachment 11316594


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

So Ali express is going to have their 7th anniversary sale starting in 12 hours. Any great deals to be had?


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

swank said:


> So Ali express is going to have their 7th anniversary sale starting in 12 hours. Any great deals to be had?


Oh this could be bad lol

Sent from my SM-G920W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, ordered a Sinobi dive watch. They look quite sharp in the pics I've seen but i didn't think they were worth the £40 I was seeing them go for. However, at £17... why not? Now to see if I will actually wear a quartz watch.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> This is the closest I've seen so far to what I want. If those Arabic numbers were stick indices my credit card would be out of my wallet. Thanks so much HoustonReal! Loving the ideas.
> 
> Looking at it again I feel tempted... Can you let me know how to find it?


Bagelsport is back! Datejust $56.68











OR Daydate $63.98


----------



## BillPark (Oct 2, 2013)

any of these actually worth it?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Bagelsport is back! Datejust $56.68
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man!!!!!!!! Thanks so much for finding this!!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh man they have the explorer homage too...
https://m..........s.com/s/item/32800780555.html








And this one, the much sought after nautilus homage...
https://m..........s.com/s/item/32802603689.html








And the sub homage...
https://m..........s.com/s/item/32799785658.html


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Bagelsport is back!


Wow, that is truly great news! 
Hopefully they will come back down in price again.

EDIT: Just asked two of the previous Bagelsport stores in eBay if they will start selling them again. Hopefully it will bring down the price.

Here's a somewhat compete list of Bagelsport sellers back in the days:

http://www.ebay.com/usr/dengjun2010 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/may2010dream 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/ohsen-weide 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/qiangyan2010 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/wenqiang8 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/ct-10001
http://www.ebay.com/usr/xj10000 
http://www.ebay.com/usr/charcoalmm


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Bought this DOM for $24 from their official Ali store. Looks like a nice homage to Omega DeVille. Citizen quartz movement, sapphire crystal.


----------



## poet (Jan 16, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks for the heads up, ordered a Sinobi dive watch. They look quite sharp in the pics I've seen but i didn't think they were worth the £40 I was seeing them go for. However, at £17... why not? Now to see if I will actually wear a quartz watch.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Don't just stop at the first seller with the Brand, it's more like Ebay with lots of individual seller (rather than an outlet store for the brand) - so while one seller might have it at £40, keep searching and you'll likely find someone else selling it much cheaper - mine was less than $20 when I picked it up.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

BillPark said:


> any of these actually worth it?


At these prices I would rather have a Seiko or J Springs. I will be lying in wait for the inevitable 50% off 'special offer'.


----------



## semarac (Mar 13, 2017)

Found this watch two days ago while hunting for gems on ali-xpress. Looks pretty decent for the price! I paid 32€ during a sale, but unfortunantely i didnt realize there was a metal strap option o|


----------



## brightbill (Mar 17, 2017)

The recently mentioned Deerfun is on eBay for $20 shipped. Can't post links as new member, but search 'submariner homage' and go to the cheapest


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Bagelsport is back!
> OR Daydate $63.98


Gah! So close and yet so far to what I've been looking for for awhile!

I want a black dial, two-tone day-date. They have black dial two-tone without the big day, and the big day without the black dial and two-tone.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It looks like this is an actual, functioning chronograph. Which makes it pretty good deal at $17.99.


----------



## tenohninethirtyseven (Oct 12, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Bagelsport is back!  Daydate $63.98[/QUOTE]
> 
> Now: $31.99


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Kinda liking these Bagelsport homages to the Bvlgari Diagono diver watch. $30.

http://bit.ly/2omGdz9


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aaand the black-dial one is on the way. If I like it, I'll probably get the white dial, too.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Aaand the black-dial one is on the way. If I like it, I'll probably get the white dial, too.


Looking forward to seeing what you think when you get it. I'm going to grab one of he datejust homages when I get home this evening.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Somebody say Datejust? Here is a Reginald quartz, I can hear the bracelet rattle from here, but they have an extremely detailed textured dial and cost $15.29









Or a Steel Bagelsport Explorer...Unfortunately only blue dials with cyclops, or champagne no-dates, as far I can see. $31.84, does anyone know what kind of movement this is likely to have, a DG2813 or one of the garbage mechanicals with a rotor added on? This would be a great bargain with a DG, it's slim enough, so hopefully....I just a black no-date, though.









These Chenxi quartz watches look neat and have a steel case for $9.13


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## no-fi (Jul 11, 2013)

BillPark said:


> any of these actually worth it?


Probably not, but they're a bit of ridiculous fun if that's your thing. I also like the fact they drive people with $10k+ watches absolutely bonkers, for some mysterious reason.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

How do you find the Bagelsport watches? I search for "bagelsport" but non show


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gedmis said:


>


Great reviews, as always! I hope you can make some cash, YouTube ad revenue or something, for your time.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

dbje said:


> How do you find the Bagelsport watches? I search for "bagelsport" but non show


Search for = STEELBAGELSPORT

Anyone know what movements these Bagelsports use? I'd be interested to change the hands, I hate mercedes hands and the explorer clone is interesting. Any idea? It looks like it could be a DG2813, which means Miyota hands may fit.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

swank said:


> Search for = STEELBAGELSPORT
> 
> Anyone know what movements these Bagelsports use? I'd be interested to change the hands, I hate mercedes hands and the explorer clone is interesting. Any idea? It looks like it could be a DG2813, which means Miyota hands may fit.


I want to know this also. I have found DG2813 variants to be perfectly reliable, but the very cheapest autos have unknown movements that don't even keep themselves wound and which I'd like to avoid.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Thanks mate! Just ordered a Milgauss, will post pics when it arrives. 



swank said:


> Search for = STEELBAGELSPORT
> 
> Anyone know what movements these Bagelsports use? I'd be interested to change the hands, I hate mercedes hands and the explorer clone is interesting. Any idea? It looks like it could be a DG2813, which means Miyota hands may fit.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Are there any original Bagelsport watches that are not homages?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Do you know of any "almost stunning" quartz watches on AliX or eBay with only the hands done in blue, nothing else. Even greater, only the seconds hand.

Looking for something clean and a bit dressy, preferably stick indices, whitish dial. Wet dream: this beautiful Bulova, but cheaper.


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Do you know of any "almost stunning" quartz watches on AliX or eBay with only the hands done in blue, nothing else. Even greater, only the seconds hand.
> 
> Looking for something clean and a bit dressy, preferably stick indices, whitish dial. Wet dream: this beautiful Bulova, but cheaper.


? Automatic ok?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Do you know of any "almost stunning" quartz watches on AliX or eBay with only the hands done in blue, nothing else. Even greater, only the seconds hand.
> 
> Looking for something clean and a bit dressy, preferably stick indices, whitish dial. Wet dream: this beautiful Bulova, but cheaper.


Sorry just reread your post 
This one is closer to your description l, not perfect 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Do you know of any "almost stunning" quartz watches on AliX or eBay with only the hands done in blue, nothing else. Even greater, only the seconds hand.
> 
> Looking for something clean and a bit dressy, preferably stick indices, whitish dial. Wet dream: this beautiful Bulova, but cheaper.


Obviously I love an excuse to browse watches on .........s 

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

m235i said:


> ? Automatic ok?


I'm more of a quartz guy actually. Have had a lot of bad luck with automatics. But one that is without date and handwinds might be ok if looks and price are right.

Too much blue in the Fngeen. Looking for blue hands only (if possible only seconds hand, like in the Bulova pictured), for a more subtle touch of colour.

Big thanks for the effort though!! 

EDIT: You were faster than me. Thanks a lot for sharing all your findings! Will look at them in detail later, but that Yazole looks nice!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16034* Seiko NH36A automatic, leather on deployment clasp *$60.15* with Coupon Code "*GBWATCH*"











*Guanqin GQ13007* Miyota quartz, small second, sapphire, 100M WR * $14.80* with coupon code "*GBWATCH*"


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Just admiring the 'big day' BagelSport Datejust ($31) - I do love a precision engineered well-fitting end link...


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

ED209 said:


> Just admiring the 'big day' BagelSport Datejust ($31) - I do love a precision engineered well-fitting end link...
> 
> View attachment 11386818


Lol


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Went looking for a watch with blue hands, ended up buying a Longbo Datejust. First quartz datejust homage I've seen with blue sunburst dial and stick indices. Just had to give it a go, hope it won't be too crappy.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Alas, the Longbo has an alloy case.

I think I'll order a Bagelgauss and some brand of Datejust, date only, all silver and stick indices, quartz or DG2813. Can't seem to find one though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> Just admiring the 'big day' BagelSport Datejust ($31) - I do love a precision engineered well-fitting end link...
> 
> View attachment 11386818


Do they get points for honesty in advertising? What you see is what you get!

Really, the bracelets are crap anyway, and should be replaced upon arrival. It will look fine on leather.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I got the Guanqin watch and it is very nice for the money. Miyota automatic movement, sapphire crystal, very minimalist aesthetic, almost a bauhaus watch. I really like it!

Thanks to Technician and HoustonReal for helping me find it and think it through. I am very happy with it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> I got the Guanqin watch and it is very nice for the money. Miyota automatic movement, sapphire crystal, very minimalist aesthetic, almost a bauhaus watch. I really like it!
> 
> Thanks to Technician and HoustonReal for helping me find it and think it through. I am very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 11389370


I really like the minimal branding on this model. I hope this is the trend. They started out with just a large font "GUANQIN". More recent models have the winged logo and and more subdued text. Many of the newest models have gone to just the wings.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I really like the minimal branding on this model. I hope this is the trend. They started out with just a large font "GUANQIN". More recent models have the winged logo and and more subdued text. Many of the newest models have gone to just the wings.


I really like the minimalist look too! I wouldn't have bought it with the previous branding. I'd like it even more without the wings, but this is good. Thanks for your help with the shopping, HoustonReal!

Here's a better picture...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is so good-looking to my eye, I think I'm going to try it out. $26.99 with their coupon code.

*https://tinyurl.com/m5p5xj3

*


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is so good-looking to my eye, I think I'm going to try it out. $26.99 with their coupon code.
> 
> *https://tinyurl.com/m5p5xj3
> 
> ...


Cool. Let us know what you think when you get it. For under $30 it might be pleasantly surprising.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Im eyeing on this one. It says SS case and Japan VD78 movement. 














I just received this Pagani yesterday (sold also as Benyar) and I was blown away bu the quality and finish, so I would like to try some more chinese watches.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

swank said:


> I really like the minimalist look too! I wouldn't have bought it with the previous branding. I'd like it even more without the wings, but this is good. Thanks for your help with the shopping, HoustonReal!
> 
> Here's a better picture...
> View attachment 11398258


The logo looks a little bit like a Longines from a distance.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uros TSI said:


> Im eyeing on this one. It says SS case and Japan VD78 movement.
> View attachment 11406498
> View attachment 11406506


Looks good -- except that it says "Chronograph" on the dial and it's not one.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

I have a question, any Automatic MILGauss homages?
What are my options? I saw someone earlier mention a bagelsport version.
Ideally less then $100, If there are any good quartz under $50, Those would be an option.


----------



## carducci (Jul 22, 2016)

What do you think about Parnis watches in Ali express ? 

Изпратено от моят SM-G920F с помощта на Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

isitauthentic said:


> I have a question, any Automatic MILGauss homages?
> What are my options? I saw someone earlier mention a bagelsport version.
> Ideally less then $100, If there are any good quartz under $50, Those would be an option.


How about $30? All steel and an unknown auto mvt, possibly a DG2813. Other colours available too.


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Is there a link for that one?
I searched a bit for it but could not find it anywhere.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

isitauthentic said:


> Is there a link for that one?
> I searched a bit for it but could not find it anywhere.


Try 'steelbagelsport' that usually works for me


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

Did not work for me, I cannot find it anywhere.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

swank said:


> I got the Guanqin watch and it is very nice for the money. Miyota automatic movement, sapphire crystal, very minimalist aesthetic, almost a bauhaus watch. I really like it!
> 
> Thanks to Technician and HoustonReal for helping me find it and think it through. I am very happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 11389370


what's the price on something like that?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> what's the price on something like that?


I got it for about $61, which I think is a reasonable price for this quality.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

isitauthentic said:


> Did not work for me, I cannot find it anywhere.


Try again searching for STEELBAGELSPORT on ali express .com It is there, I am looking at it now.

If you can't make that work, put the following after the ali express .com

/item/Mens-Watches-Top-Brand-Luxury-Mechanical-Watch-Classic-Ladies-Elegant-Full-Steel-Male-Clock-Fashion-Women/32801265876.html


----------



## isitauthentic (Nov 10, 2016)

swank said:


> Try again searching for STEELBAGELSPORT on ali express .com It is there, I am looking at it now.
> 
> If you can't make that work, put the following after the ali express .com
> 
> /item/Mens-Watches-Top-Brand-Luxury-Mechanical-Watch-Classic-Ladies-Elegant-Full-Steel-Male-Clock-Fashion-Women/32801265876.html


Thank you for that, i spaced out the words earlier and it actually gave me donuts.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

isitauthentic said:


> I have a question, any Automatic MILGauss homages?
> What are my options? I saw someone earlier mention a bagelsport version.
> Ideally less then $100, If there are any good quartz under $50, Those would be an option.


*$38.34* on Ali Express IK Colouring Milgauss










*$37.99 *on Ali Express 









Click this bar to view the original image of 1000x667px.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

isitauthentic said:


> Thank you for that, i spaced out the words earlier and it actually gave me donuts.


Yes, but were they STEEL donuts??


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I know it's an Ali thread but I got my Parnis Milgauss for £65 +£10 postage on ebay. No point in using Ali for those times it costs more.


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

Any chance to find this watch (no logo) on Ali ? 
The black strap version seems to be not available anymore


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Cristobal said:


> Any chance to find this watch (no logo) on Ali ?
> The black strap version seems to be not available anymore
> 
> View attachment 11424906


Gold ok? 
https://goo.gl/elJVnf


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Anyone know anything about this one? It ticks all the boxes, but just wondered if anyone had one.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

So do we know of any explorer & explorer II hommages available on AliX?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> Anyone know anything about this one? It ticks all the boxes, but just wondered if anyone had one.
> 
> View attachment 11428026


Very interesting! They also have this one:









Anyone know anything about this one? What movement is in there? What do the pushers do? The description says the subdials are working, they aren't a true chronograph/stopwatch, are they? They must be day, hours, and seconds?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

dbje said:


> So do we know of any explorer & explorer II hommages available on AliX?


Bagelsport has an explorer homage for ~$31. I have the blue one ordered. I hope it has the DG2813 movement, as I hope to change out the hands. I hate mercedes hands and want to put on plongeur hands.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Yeah I've seen that one but I'd prefer a black dial no-date. I did order a Milgauss, so happy to see Bagelsport is back again!



swank said:


> Bagelsport has an explorer homage for ~$31. I have the blue one ordered. I hope it has the DG2813 movement, as I hope to change out the hands. I hate mercedes hands and want to put on plongeur hands.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

dbje said:


> Yeah I've seen that one but I'd prefer a black dial no-date. I did order a Milgauss, so happy to see Bagelsport is back again!


Does this one (for a tad less than $10) float your boat?


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

swank said:


> Very interesting! They also have this one:
> 
> View attachment 11428850
> 
> ...


My curiosity got the best of me. I may be sorry, but I ordered it.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

-ix- said:


> Does this one (for a tad less than $10) float your boat?


This does look good but the CHENXI!!!!! logo is too big for my liking


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Darn you all, now I'm interested in a couple of these! 

They have the chronograph and also a GMT. Anyone know anything about the movements, etc? Search for paulareis
















For $33 each, I am tempted to buy one or both!

It also seems that the sellers have few reviews. Is that a warning sign?


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

swank said:


> Darn you all, now I'm interested in a couple of these!
> 
> They have the chronograph and also a GMT. Anyone know anything about the movements, etc? Search for paulareis
> 
> ...


I have a Paulareis bell & Ross homage on the way. I am concerned these could be replicas and the paulareis logo is just photoshopped on in the pictures because a user review of one of the watches showed a replica but I'm hoping I'm wrong. Once it arrives I'll let you know

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

-ix- said:


> Gold ok?
> https://goo.gl/elJVnf


Thank you, but I had the same link to the same seller who ran out of silver. I guess I'll have to wait.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Cristobal said:


> Thank you, but I had the same link to the same seller who ran out of silver. I guess I'll have to wait.


This *Guanqin GQ13001* has a logo, but it also has a stainless steel case vs alloy, sapphire vs mineral, Miyota quartz vs Sunon?, slightly longer hands and 100M vs 30M WR for $16.40 5 color choices










File this under, "There's a sucker born every minute", Cornerford is selling a watch with their branding, for *£199.99*


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

dbje said:


> Yeah I've seen that one but I'd prefer a black dial no-date. I did order a Milgauss, so happy to see Bagelsport is back again!


I also want a black no-date explorer, and haven't found one. Going for a Milgauss too, the multicolored markers one I think.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

swank said:


> Darn you all, now I'm interested in a couple of these!
> 
> They have the chronograph and also a GMT. Anyone know anything about the movements, etc? Search for paulareis
> 
> ...


I folded and ordered the top seamaster homage. We'll see what I get.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These watches are going to be really polarizing in the WRUW threads.

Or, Paulareising.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Have a hunt around for the Paulareis men's date watch and take a close look at the picture that has 3 sub images set in it. The image in the middle of the 3 shows a side on view of a gold black face watch that appears to have a Rolex crown on it's winder !


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Usually these Ali sellers are good about showing you actual photos of the watch you're buying if you message them. And usually their buyers want fakes, so if you ask for that, they'll be eager to show you, if that's what they are actually selling.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Usually these Ali sellers are good about showing you actual photos of the watch you're buying if you message them. And usually their buyers want fakes, so if you ask for that, they'll be eager to show you, if that's what they are actually selling.


Interesting, that may be the case. I'm excited to see what I get. I also wonder what the push-buttons do on the seamaster 300 homage.


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

swank said:


> Interesting, that may be the case. I'm excited to see what I get. I also wonder what the push-buttons do on the seamaster 300 homage.


My watch was sent but now the seller store is now gone from the site altogether .I'm feeling that I'm getting a replica watch. Stay tuned

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cristobal (Jan 25, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> This *Guanqin GQ13001* has a logo, but it also has a stainless steel case vs alloy, sapphire vs mineral, Miyota quartz vs Sunon?, slightly longer hands and 100M vs 30M WR for $16.40 5 color choices
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I found some with logo too, but I'll into your findings as well


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Is there maybe version of this one without logo or at least no letters? It has really nice dial. 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## RacerMachX (Apr 6, 2017)

Forum noob here,

I came upon this board while doing research for what i called " travel watch".
What i called a travel watch is a cheap good looking watch that 
when the wife and i are on a cruise and walking around in a foreign town :
If somehow the watch goes missing, i would not care. 
Ali express was the perfect place to pick up such watch.
Thanks to the board, i got some great direction / reviews to go through.
|>|>


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

RacerMachX said:


> Forum noob here,
> 
> I came upon this board while doing research for what i called " travel watch".
> What i called a travel watch is a cheap good looking watch that
> ...


Usually the rule is pictures or it didn't happen , but I guess you'll get a pass since you're a noob and can't post pics.

So let's get that post count up, my man!


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

How long does shipping to the U.S. Usually take?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

househalfman said:


> How long does shipping to the U.S. Usually take?


About 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Uros TSI said:


> Is there maybe version of this one without logo or at least no letters? It has really nice dial.
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


I expect it would be easy enough to open it up and remove the lettering yourself, with a little care and some acetone / nail varnish remover / rakija.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone recommends a good pilot ? 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

watchguat said:


> Anyone recommends a good pilot ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


For quartz I was after a 45mm pilot so I ordered this one in black and white for $25 aud. the brand is benyar but I like that it's almost a sterile dial









I also ordered this band to replace the crappy one it came with









If you want an automatic pilot search for guanquin

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Here's a link for the ganquin automatic

https://goo.gl/fzvYD8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

For a super cheap pilot I also ordered led this one waiting for it to arrive 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Otex is also the brandname of some kind of ear drops that are "clinically proven to help treat problematic ear wax."

http://www.otexear.com/the-otex-range/


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The guy that flew me back from Spain last time seemed excellent, but I'm afraid I didn't get his name. He worked for Easyjet.



watchguat said:


> Anyone recommends a good pilot ?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I just love these names.

Perhaps they will come out with one called Durex soon.



ED209 said:


> Otex is also the brandname of some kind of ear drops that are "clinically proven to help treat problematic ear wax."
> 
> http://www.otexear.com/the-otex-range/


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

m235i said:


> Here's a link for the ganquin automatic
> 
> https://goo.gl/fzvYD8


That looks pretty nice. I have a question about this watch and watches like it. What do the pushers do? The inset dials seem to be day of the week, month, and 24 hours.

It also mentions "seiko imports of movements" Huh? Could that be a seiko movement under that rotor?

By the way, read the page. There are some hilarious mistranslations. "Dial - 600 one hundred tons of oil concentrated pressed together, a hydraulic effect clearly considerable" "sword-shaped luminous hands, clear water chestunt, highlighting rigid man model!"


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> That looks pretty nice. I have a question about this watch and watches like it. What do the pushers do? The inset dials seem to be day of the week, month, and 24 hours.
> 
> It also mentions "seiko imports of movements" Huh? Could that be a seiko movement under that rotor?
> 
> By the way, read the page. There are some hilarious mistranslations. "Dial - 600 one hundred tons of oil concentrated pressed together, a hydraulic effect clearly considerable" "sword-shaped luminous hands, clear water chestunt, highlighting rigid man model!"


The pushers are quickset buttons for the day of week and month dials. I believe the movement is probably a Sea-Gull, but I can't be sure.










Under $60 on Ali Express, but YoShop has that watch cheaper when you add the Promo Code *WGSALE3* for an additional $8 off. If you use their mobile app, the list price is under $52. With the lower price you will need a different promo code, either *WGSALE7 *or *SPG6, *for an additional $6 or $5 off.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

That is a very good looking watch! Oddly the diameter is reported as 40, 41, 42, and 43mm depending on where you look.

If I hand't bought a parnis 43mm pilot with a seagull winding movement and a small seconds sub-dial already, I'd be all over this.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

swank said:


> That looks pretty nice. I have a question about this watch and watches like it. What do the pushers do? The inset dials seem to be day of the week, month, and 24 hours.
> 
> It also mentions "seiko imports of movements" Huh? Could that be a seiko movement under that rotor?
> 
> By the way, read the page. There are some hilarious mistranslations. "Dial - 600 one hundred tons of oil concentrated pressed together, a hydraulic effect clearly considerable" "sword-shaped luminous hands, clear water chestunt, highlighting rigid man model!"


I do not want any rigid man models highlighted!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

swank said:


> That is a very good looking watch! Oddly the diameter is reported as 40, 41, 42, and 43mm depending on where you look.
> 
> If I hand't bought a parnis 43mm pilot with a seagull winding movement and a small seconds sub-dial already, I'd be all over this.


quickset buttons? Does that mean its not a chrono?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> quickset buttons? Does that mean its not a chrono?


No, it is not a chronograph, the inset dials are:

day of the week
24 hour
month


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

I don't have the ganqin so not 100% sure what the pushers do but usually on these cheaper watches it probably changes the day of the week I guess. Once the benyar comes I'll post up a mini review.

I also just found this parnis which is about $20 cheaper than all the other sellers of the same watch 
https://goo.gl/ZF7r9Z

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

m235i said:


> I don't have the ganqin so not 100% sure what the pushers do but usually on these cheaper watches it probably changes the day of the week I guess. Once the benyar comes I'll post up a mini review.
> 
> I also just found this parnis which is about $20 cheaper than all the other sellers of the same watch
> https://goo.gl/ZF7r9Z


I own that Parnis, which has a gorgeous seagull movement in a big display back. I really like it.

I wonder if most of the cheap-ish watches with the 3 sub-dials (day, month, 24hrs) use the same movement? I have a seamaster homage coming and wonder if it is the same movement.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ticonderoga said:


> quickset buttons? Does that mean its not a chrono?


In this price range, all the mechanical watches are "Fauxnographs", multi-function automatics with date and 24-hours dials instead of chronograph counters. Mechanical chronographs are over $300 in most cases.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> In this price range, all the mechanical watches are "Fauxnographs", multi-function automatics with date and 24-hours dials instead of chronograph counters. Mechanical chronographs are over $300 in most cases.


 LOL.


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

I'm a fan of AE since end of last year. So here I'm.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

ED209 said:


> I expect it would be easy enough to open it up and remove the lettering yourself, with a little care and some acetone / nail varnish remover / rakija.


Well I think Ill give it a go. Luckily we always have a bunch of rakija in the house 

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

Uros TSI said:


> Well I think Ill give it a go. Luckily we always have a bunch of rakija in the house
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


In my experience alcohol works better than acetone and you have some wiggle room with it. Acetone sometimes can ruin the dial as well. So I guess rakija or any after shave lotion is a better choice


----------



## kkindaface (Apr 15, 2015)

kkindaface said:


> In my experience alcohol works better than acetone and you have some wiggle room with it. Acetone sometimes can ruin the dial as well. So I guess rakija or any after shave lotion is a better choice


Oh and a drop of Goo gone works better for any logo that's glued on, like the usual "winner" brand watches.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is actually one I saw on Rakuten Global, then found at a better price with shipping on Amazon. I think this cheapie quartz diver-style looks pretty good!

Marino Capitano MC411-3.

100m water resistance and uni-directional bezel. I could have done without the battery life information on the dial, but ....

$34.51.

https://www.amazon.com/capitano-barwater-resistant-MC-411-3/dp/B003ZXUQ26


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Are there any good tutorials on how to do these things? Like how to reach the dial, how to remove text, how to add lume etc.
My only experience is changing batteries, so for beginners please... 

Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all just letting you know the "paulareis" brand watch I bought from Ali was actually a replica bell and Ross. I would assume the other watches are replicas as well.

I will be submitting a dispute to Ali x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

-ix- said:


> Are there any good tutorials on how to do these things? Like how to reach the dial, how to remove text, how to add lume etc.
> My only experience is changing batteries, so for beginners please...
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


To remove text all you need to do is (open the case back obviously then) remove the stem. Look along the line of the stem there will be a small button to press with a pin (sometimes a lever that slides out of the way when you move the crown out to set the time). Press down on this and the stem slides right out. Do it from a fully pushed-in position. Replacement is the reverse.

I would recommend setting the hands to 6:30 and then removing the battery. This way the hands will be out of the way which would save removing and reseating them while you pick off the dial printing. You have to be very careful not to bend the seconds hand! You can buy movement holders which are good to use, although you could rest the movement on its back on a flat surface (it's the dial/hands that are usually on the downwards face and then you need the holders).


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

ED209 said:


> To remove text all you need to do is (open the case back obviously then) remove the stem. Look along the line of the stem there will be a small button to press with a pin (sometimes a lever that slides out of the way when you move the crown out to set the time). Press down on this and the stem slides right out. Do it from a fully pushed-in position. Replacement is the reverse.
> 
> I would recommend setting the hands to 6:30 and then removing the battery. This way the hands will be out of the way which would save removing and reseating them while you pick off the dial printing. You have to be very careful not to bend the seconds hand! You can buy movement holders which are good to use, although you could rest the movement on its back on a flat surface (it's the dial/hands that are usually on the downwards face and then you need the holders).


Thanks a lot! Always wondered about the stem. Will open a cheapy and give it a go. 

And to remove text, after shave lotion on a cotton swab? Then rub? Or dab?

Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

So I just bought this nobda for $13 with free shipping , just to see how a leather band would look on my wrist , and the dial is really simple something that I liked , gonna try to make a mini review when the watch arrives.









Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

-ix- said:


> Thanks a lot! Always wondered about the stem. Will open a cheapy and give it a go.
> 
> And to remove text, after shave lotion on a cotton swab? Then rub? Or dab?
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G920F via Tapatalk


The only time I've tried to remove print from plastic, I damaged it (the plastic was dyed/painted itself) - using a cotton swab and nail varnish remover. So you need to be more careful than I was!

The beauty of ali watches is that they make cheap lessons for little mods like this.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

ED209 said:


> The only time I've tried to remove print from plastic, I damaged it (the plastic was dyed/painted itself) - using a cotton swab and nail varnish remover. So you need to be more careful than I was!
> 
> The beauty of ali watches is that they make cheap lessons for little mods like this.


Thanks a lot for your assistance. Opened up two watches and managed to find the pusher and pulled out the stem. Amazingly easy, once I knew what to look for.

Sadly, I realized I couldn't get to the dial, because the back opening was smaller. Of course, I could have seen this without opening the watch, but it never crossed my mind. The dial must have been inserted from the front...


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

And here it is, the remarkable new SKME Aqua Terra. My totally messed up first watch mod! 










Ok, sorry for all the distraction. Back to topic!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

-ix- said:


> Thanks a lot for your assistance. Opened up two watches and managed to find the pusher and pulled out the stem. Amazingly easy, once I knew what to look for.
> 
> Sadly, I realized I couldn't get to the dial, because the back opening was smaller. Of course, I could have seen this without opening the watch, but it never crossed my mind. The dial must have been inserted from the front...


I was wondering if you can tell if the DOM M-31 has a sapphire crystal? I've seen it listed that way on the *DOM website*, but that would seem strange in light of the alloy case.

DOM M-31,DOM® ??? - ??????


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I was wondering if you can tell if the DOM M-31 has a sapphire crystal? I've seen it listed that way on the *DOM website*, but that would seem strange in light of the alloy case.
> 
> DOM M-31,DOM® ??? - ??????


How does one tell if it is really sapphire? I only have one watch that is supposed to have a sapphire crystal and I am genuinely wondering how to tell.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> How does one tell if it is really sapphire? I only have one watch that is supposed to have a sapphire crystal and I am genuinely wondering how to tell.


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

watchguat said:


> So I just bought this nobda for $13 with free shipping , just to see how a leather band would look on my wrist , and the dial is really simple something that I liked , gonna try to make a mini review when the watch arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at that watch but couldn't get past the brand name. I went for the sewor automatic for 25 aud instead. Not sure which brand name is better ?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

m235i said:


> I was looking at that watch but couldn't get past the brand name. I went for the sewor automatic for 25 aud instead. Not sure which brand name is better ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither hahahaha , but I was thinking about erasing the nobda

Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


>


Alright, I'll give it a shot as soon as I'm back home. I just tried tapping what I'm wearing today, my Casio Oceanus with sapphire crystal (should be legit), and it was in fact a bit "thumpy" sounding compared to the brighter Sinobi Clerc homage that happened to be on my office desk.

I have a few more sapphire watches at home, and loads of mineral, so I'll give it a go.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


>


The DOM M-31 failed the test!

Bright sound when tapping the crystal. Water drop spreads out. Both test results just like the mineral crystals in the YouTube video.

Hopefully you can see the difference in these pictures.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Nice Oceanus OC-108! They should bring out an updated version with solar (and maybe radio...)


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

ED209 said:


> Nice Oceanus OC-108! They should bring out an updated version with solar (and maybe radio...)


So funny you should mention solar and radio. I've been soooo close to ordering a Casio Lineage (sapphire, solar, radio) just these last two days. Great minds, huh? 

Oooops, straying off topic again...


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

can someone tell me what are other brands similar to parnis that uses seagull movements? of course in the similarprice range ;p


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GraX said:


> can someone tell me what are other brands similar to parnis that uses seagull movements? of course in the similar price range ;p


Tisell uses Sea-Gull and Miyota 9015 movements. Several mushroom brands use Sea-Gull movements in some of their models. Guanqin uses Seiko/SII, Miyota and Sea-Gull movements, and may use other brands as well. Sometimes it can be tough to visually distinguish a Sea-Gull (ST or TY) from a Dixmont (DG), a PTS (CH) or a Liaoning-Peacock (SL), especially if the watchmaker decides to use a customized rotor plate/sticker. Burei also uses a variety of movement brands, including Sea-Gull.

Chinese Made Mechanical Watch Movements

Swiss Made Watch Movements | Watch Movements | Esslinger.com

______*Tianjin-Sea-Gull TY2868* ________________________*Dixmont DG2803*


----------



## akahrt (Mar 30, 2014)

watchguat said:


> So I just bought this nobda for $13 with free shipping , just to see how a leather band would look on my wrist , and the dial is really simple something that I liked , gonna try to make a mini review when the watch arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Megir headed my way in the same style, I wish I would have saw this post before ordering. Looks like that has a sandwich dial.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

m235i said:


> Hi all just letting you know the "paulareis" brand watch I bought from Ali was actually a replica bell and Ross. I would assume the other watches are replicas as well.
> 
> I will be submitting a dispute to Ali x
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just curious - How did you get the watch so quickly - seems like you ordered it about 5 days before this post unless I am missing something


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Just curious - How did you get the watch so quickly - seems like you ordered it about 5 days before this post unless I am missing something


No sorry I ordered on the 21/3 just didn't post here until I saw people talking about it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

akahrt said:


> I have a Megir headed my way in the same style, I wish I would have saw this post before ordering. Looks like that has a sandwich dial.


I might finally crack amd buy this style for the summer. Is there a brand with sandwich dial and steel case?


----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I might finally crack amd buy this style for the summer. Is there a brand with sandwich dial and steel case?


Actually , I have a megir with this design and it has the sandwich dial , but I am not sure if the case is stainless steel or alloy

Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

me again, what are the options for good and cheap diver watch? is there alternative for sinobi? for 20$ a get 100m wr solid stainless steel bracelet and overall good looking watch, can anyone tell me is this can be beaten? ;D


----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

GraX said:


> me again, what are the options for good and cheap diver watch? is there alternative for sinobi? for 20$ a get 100m wr solid stainless steel bracelet and overall good looking watch, can anyone tell me is this can be beaten? ;D


I have searched a lotb, and formthis price I have only found the sinobi diver or the reginald diver

Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

yeah i was also considering the reginald, but i think that for the price sinobi offers more, anyone elses thoughts?


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

GraX said:


> yeah i was also considering the reginald, but i think that for the price sinobi offers more, anyone elses thoughts?


The sinobi is the best in that price range, I have both the blue and black versions. The bracelet is impressive for the price. Longbo have some diver style watches but I can't vouch for the quality

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

m235i said:


> The sinobi is the best in that price range, I have both the blue and black versions. The bracelet is impressive for the price. Longbo have some diver style watches but I can't vouch for the quality
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I asked longbo sellers and the bezels dont even rotate , its just for appearance

Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

GraX said:


> me again, what are the options for good and cheap diver watch? is there alternative for sinobi? for 20$ a get 100m wr solid stainless steel bracelet and overall good looking watch, can anyone tell me is this can be beaten? ;D


Many would say get the $40 200M Casio mdv106.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have all of the Reginald sub, the Sinobi Diver, and the Casio MDV106...

I rank the Sinobi and Casio equally to be honest, taking into account price. The Casio is a (too large) diver with reliable WR and a nice dial & handset. The Sinobi comes with a good (but integrated) bracelet, the crinkle dials look good (but I have the flat blue) and costs half what the Casio does. 

The Reginald has some very sharp edges, the bracelet is trash and doesn't feel as good quality as the Sinobi. But if you want a sub in a particular colour scheme, well, it's exactly that. 

All three are all-steel and have rubbish lume. Just get whichever you like the style of, unless you plan to keep getting it wet in which case I'd have more faith in the Casio or Sinobi.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

thanks guys i think im gonna go with sinobi  this model also look nice


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

All the Sinobi watches are quartz, right?

I ask because I stopped buying quartz a few years ago, but Sinobi makes some good looking watches.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

yeah they are quartz


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

well there is one sinobi mechanical automatic watch






but it cost around 90$ for that price i would choose cheaper parnis watch with the same design


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

swank said:


> All the Sinobi watches are quartz, right?
> 
> I ask because I stopped buying quartz a few years ago, but Sinobi makes some good looking watches.


Honestly around the $20 point you can get a decent quartz, but the autos with unnamed movements are unreliable. I have the Oris homage Sinobi, the one above looks good too (maybe too large for my taste).


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

@ -ix- 

yes, the pics show the results clearly - thanks!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Just picked this up from the post office. Can review it later if anyone is interested.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

-ix- said:


> And here it is, the remarkable new SKME Aqua Terra. My totally messed up first watch mod!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know, where to buy this SKMEI Aqua Terra in Aliexp? I search through but not get any luck, its seem old model?
I want to buy the black dial version.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I look forward to your review.



-ix- said:


> Just picked this up from the post office. Can review it later if anyone is interested.


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Mike_1 said:


> I look forward to your review.


And the results of the sapphire test...:think:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

LutFi said:


> Does anyone know, where to buy this SKMEI Aqua Terra in Aliexp? I search through but not get any luck, its seem old model?
> I want to buy the black dial version.


That model is the *SKMEI 9072*. They seem to be sold out of the black ones. You can still find the white ones on Amazon.










In a different price range, there are the *Guanqin GQ30068* and the *Guanqin GJ16022 *($61 and $54.01 respectively on Ali) It may be possible to save a few more bucks off *Gearbest with promo code "GBWATCH" ($51.51 for GQ30068)*. I realize these are in a higher range, but they are also much better watches.









The *LikeU ZYB055 *was also a contender, but they are only available on TaoBao, and not on Ali Express anymore.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sobwanhoser said:


> And the results of the sapphire test...:think:


If DOM printed "Sapphire" on the dial, I'm sure it's real. The problem is they have listed sapphire in the specs of other watches on their website like the M-31, that don't seem to have it, but they didn't print it on the watch. My *DOM W-624* passes the sapphire tests.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

-ix- said:


> Just picked this up from the post office. Can review it later if anyone is interested.


I've been quite impressed with the quality of my *DOM W-624*. I look forward to hearing your impressions of the *DOM M-517*

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/dom-w-624-tungsten-sapphire-beer-budget-3635834.html


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

If only they came up with some new designs...


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Did anyone ever order the Bos Triton watch? i know it was discussed here - wondered if anyone has ordered it and can give a review


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> That model is the *SKMEI 9072*. They seem to be sold out of the black ones. You can still find the white ones on Amazon.
> 
> In a different price range, there are the *Guanqin GQ30068* and the *Guanqin GJ16022 *($61 and $54.01 respectively on Ali) It may be possible to save a few more bucks off *Gearbest with promo code "GBWATCH" ($51.51 for GQ30068)*. I realize these are in a higher range, but they are also much better watches.
> 
> The *LikeU ZYB055 *was also a contender, but they are only available on TaoBao, and not on Ali Express anymore.


Yes, I also search that skmei 9072 but no luck, I will check the Amazon. Thank you for info.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> Did anyone ever order the Bos Triton watch? i know it was discussed here - wondered if anyone has ordered it and can give a review


I seem to recall someone on the 'Heads up' thread said they got one and confirmed that the tritium tubes are fake - it's just ordinary luminous paint.

Found it:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898-post39897834.html#post39897834


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I seem to recall someone on the 'Heads up' thread said they got one and confirmed that the tritium tubes are fake - it's just ordinary luminous paint.
> 
> Found it:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/heads-up-i-saw-bargain-here-list-place-thread-6-2017-a-3893898-post39897834.html#post39897834


Thanks - disappointing but quite helpful.
I was skeptical about it which is why I waited - glad I did
Thanks


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Ok guys, short review of the DOM M-517 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4235890
Enjoy.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Does anyone have both the coke & blue Sinobi divers? If so, would you please tell me which one you prefer and maybe post some pics of both? I like the blue one but the dial of the coke is just killer.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I don't have both, I have blue but I say get the coke (or the all-black version) - it does look better. I just didn't have space for yet another black dial diver at the time.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

-ix- said:


> Ok guys, short review of the DOM M-517 here: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4235890
> Enjoy.


So what do you think about the response that suggested it has Sapphire coated mineral crystal?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

ED209 said:


> I don't have both, I have blue but I say get the coke (or the all-black version) - it does look better. I just didn't have space for yet another black dial diver at the time.


Well that's the thing, I already have a Seiko Turtle coke which is one of my favorite watches. So basically a blue one or another coke.


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

dbje said:


> Well that's the thing, I already have a Seiko Turtle coke which is one of my favorite watches. So basically a blue one or another coke.


I don't have the coke but I have the black and blue. The dial on the black is much nicer with a better font. The blue seemed to have a better qc finish although this is just lucky or unlucky when it comes to these watches. The wavey dial on the black one is why I picked it first. Mine has small scratches on the inside of the glass you can see when the light hits it.
The blue dial looks great in bright light though. Dammit I think you are going to make me buy the coke one too lol.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

I guess I should go with the blue one than. The bracelet is pretty awesome too right? For the price.



m235i said:


> I don't have the coke but I have the black and blue. The dial on the black is much nicer with a better font. The blue seemed to have a better qc finish although this is just lucky or unlucky when it comes to these watches. The wavey dial on the black one is why I picked it first. Mine has small scratches on the inside of the glass you can see when the light hits it.
> The blue dial looks great in bright light though. Dammit I think you are going to make me buy the coke one too lol.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

dbje said:


> I guess I should go with the blue one than. The bracelet is pretty awesome too right? For the price.


Yes the bracelet is awesome it alone is worth the price !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

m235i said:


> Yes the bracelet is awesome it alone is worth the price !
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great! Just ordered the blue! 
Thanks!


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

i ordered the blue one 2 days ago and now im going for the coke one lol ;D


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I was wondering about this too.

Googling sapphire-coated mineral got me to a page in which it is presented as being the ideal: sapphire coating on mineral glass?



hanshananigan said:


> So what do you think about the response that suggested it has Sapphire coated mineral crystal?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> I was wondering about this too.
> 
> Googling sapphire-coated mineral got me to a page in which it is presented as being the ideal: sapphire coating on mineral glass?


I researched this a couple of years ago, and here are the explanations for Invicta's Flame Fusion, Seiko Hardlex, etc.

Sapphire crystal alternatives - Page 3

BTW - DOM and other Chinese manufacturers likely use 100% artificial sapphire, because it's cheaply produced there, and anything else would likely be not as cost effective.

While a sapphire fused coating has the advantage of being less likely to shatter than pure sapphire, it is also more prone to scratching when pressure is applied, since the underlying substrate is softer.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

dbje said:


> Does anyone have both the coke & blue Sinobi divers? If so, would you please tell me which one you prefer and maybe post some pics of both? I like the blue one but the dial of the coke is just killer.


I bought both, sold the pepsi after a month. I'm not a good judge between the 2 because I've never really been attracted to a pepsi bezel so this was a low cost way to try one. It confirmed that pepsi bezel is just not my thing. The build quality of both is decent, well above the price. The blue changes color depending on the light. I prefer the shape of the indexes on the blue one. I wish the hands were a bit wider or bolder to better match the overall size of the watch. Anyway, here are some pics:


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Here is some poor man's casio from skmei






7,35$ two colors avalibe, silver and gold


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

GraX said:


> Here is some poor man's casio from skmei
> View attachment 11517146
> 7,35$ two colors avalibe, silver and gold


A poor man's Casio? Isn't the Casio itself already the poor mans Casio?
Why would someone buy that when the *Casio original is only $12* on Amazon?

https://www.amazon.com/Casio-A158WA...766&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+digital+watch+steel


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

SynMike said:


> A poor man's Casio? Isn't the Casio itself already the poor mans Casio?
> Why would someone buy that when the *Casio original is only $12* on Amazon?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-A158WA...766&sr=8-1&keywords=casio+digital+watch+steel


what? only 12$? i had no idea lol, thank for the info


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

SynMike said:


> A poor man's Casio? Isn't the Casio itself already the poor mans Casio?
> Why would someone buy that when the *Casio original is only * on Amazon?


Since not the entire population of the planet are US residents. Shipping internationally more than doubles the price. And even without the shipping, $3 are a substantial amount for a lot of people around the world.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

In biggest part of the world you can not get A158 under 30-35$.

RN3 Pro via TT


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Uros TSI said:


> In biggest part of the world you can not get A158 under 30-35$.
> 
> RN3 Pro via TT


very true


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm intrigued by these Parnis watches for under $250. Yes, they're Parnis, but they are 316L stainless steel, have sapphire crystals and Miyota 9100 movements. 28,800 beats per hour, offering day, month, 24-hour and power reserve complications.

The 666B:









The 537 (might be my favorite ... great-looking):


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just bought from the watch store and shipping is SLOW.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Got this last week, this is the fastest shipping from aliexp.








Just hacked it last night, remove the tails from all hands. I just realized now, that I hated those tails. 
Much much more nicer for my personal taste.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GraX said:


> what? only 12$? i had no idea lol, thank for the info


$12 seems expensive when you can get this for $12!

*Geya GY75001 chronograph* - 42mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Japanese movement, 5ATM WR, solid end links $19.99 on Amazon
*Take an additional 40% off with promo code "CZDW26SD" = $11.99 + shipping unless you have Prime, or $23.99 for two with free shipping.

The cheapest price on Ali Express is over $65, and they sell these for $82.50 (568 RMB) online in China.








*


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That looks quite nice for people looking for an almost sterile option.

Is it really called "UN FUN" though? Makes me go all international relations, or could just mean "not fun". Amounts to about the same thing, really, I suppose...



LutFi said:


> View attachment 11524930
> 
> 
> Got this last week, this is the fastest shipping from aliexp.
> ...


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

For those looking for a leather band this 24mm is extremely nice. Very soft leather and quality made. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

What a shame they don't ship internationally!



HoustonReal said:


> $12 seems expensive when you can get this for $12!
> 
> *Geya GY75001 chronograph* - 42mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Japanese movement, 5ATM WR, solid end links $19.99 on Amazon
> *Take an additional 40% off with promo code "CZDW26SD" = $11.99 + shipping unless you have Prime, or $23.99 for two with free shipping.
> ...


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Just picked this up from the post office. Can review it later if anyone is interested.


Nice. Looks like a Seiko recraft. Please do.

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

maxewalker68 said:


> Nice. Looks like a Seiko recraft. Please do.
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


The DOM M-517 is an Omega De Ville Hour Vision homage.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> That looks quite nice for people looking for an almost sterile option.
> 
> Is it really called "UN FUN" though? Makes me go all international relations, or could just mean "not fun". Amounts to about the same thing, really, I suppose...


Yes, I bought that for an almost sterile look.:-!

Their brand actually called " UNI FUN" with I in red italic. But applied on the watch so blended with second marks.
That exactly what I taught too about "not fun" watch. :-d

Anyway, I'm still happy and fun wearing it. It resembles same design with one project watch in kickstater with cost $127. The fun actual price is $19.80, I got the fun only $8.51 when rush 4/4 sale in aliexp, couldn't be happier.;-)

It seems some kickstater project assembled in China to keep low in production cost, so they can mark up the final price to the back-er.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

He was as good as his word and has already put the review up. Check out the review thread!



maxewalker68 said:


> Nice. Looks like a Seiko recraft. Please do.
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ahhh, I see! It seems you got a great deal!



LutFi said:


> Yes, I bought that for an almost sterile look.:-!
> 
> Their brand actually called " UNI FUN" with I in red italic. But applied on the watch so blended with second marks.
> That exactly what I taught too about "not fun" watch. :-d
> ...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

LutFi said:


> View attachment 11524930
> 
> 
> Got this last week, this is the fastest shipping from aliexp.
> ...


Do you have a link or something we can search on to find this watch? Is it quartz?


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

swank said:


> Do you have a link or something we can search on to find this watch? Is it quartz?


Sure, you can go to https://goo.gl/MsTVGZ

Yes, it is quartz.


----------



## George82 (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi folks . I registered to forum just to say thanks about this thread . 

I made my first orders from Ali and i am waiting to get my new watches !!!!


Is someone knows a quartz similar to Sekonda chronograph 3508 at Ali ?


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

LOREO Germany watches men luxury brand speed motor racing military watch multifunction Chronograph brown Leather band
http://s..........s.com/BnAj22eY 
(from .........s Android)









Looks like solid endlinks. 100m wr... 
Found this interesting brand for the first time.

@Mike1, you can get that Gaya chronograph on Aliex shipped worldwide.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Hey guys when you post Ali links you need to shorten them otherwise they get blocked. Google URL shorterner works well https://goo.gl/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

George82 said:


> Hi folks . I registered to forum just to say thanks about this thread .
> 
> I made my first orders from Ali and i am waiting to get my new watches !!!!
> 
> Is someone knows a quartz similar to Sekonda chronograph 3508 at Ali ?


what did you order?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uros TSI said:


> LOREO Germany watches men luxury brand speed motor racing military watch multifunction Chronograph brown Leather band
> http://s..........s.com/BnAj22eY
> (from .........s Android)
> 
> ...


Nice. Obviously riffing on the Zenith El Primero.

The all-black model is sexy too:


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

George82 said:


> Hi folks . I registered to forum just to say thanks about this thread .
> 
> I made my first orders from Ali and i am waiting to get my new watches !!!!
> 
> Is someone knows a quartz similar to Sekonda chronograph 3508 at Ali ?


Welcome to the forums! That sekonda is a tough find. This is a stretch but kind of similar









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## George82 (Apr 16, 2017)

GraX said:


> what did you order?


1) Sinobi divers Pepsi 
2) Sinobi Clerc homage
3) 2 x Weros Black and White
4) Xinew Military 
5) Sanda dw5600 homage

The reason i went to Sanda from SKMEI is because they offer 2 sizes . Small size is similar to Dw5600


----------



## George82 (Apr 16, 2017)

m235i said:


> Welcome to the forums! That sekonda is a tough find. This is a stretch but kind of similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your advice is very nice !!!

I just searching for a more squarish motorsport Chronograph with black-blue dial and 2 horizontal white chronos. I know is difficult but you never know with Ali


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Naviforce NF9050 on sale at $15.59 at Gearbest: NAVIFORCE NF9050 Luxury Men Quarz Watch-15.59 Online Shopping| GearBest.com. It looks as if you may be able to get a further 16% off using voucher code GBWATCH. I have this watch myself and like it a lot.










Click this bar to view the original image of 895x895px.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

m235i said:


> Welcome to the forums! That sekonda is a tough find. This is a stretch but kind of similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that is a beauty. I ordered it. It ranges from 17 to 95 USD lol xD. Somewhere it says alloy case, other says SS. Hopefully it is steel case. Will post pictures upon reception.

My Benyar is at the customs, but due to Easter I will probably have to wait for it.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Uros TSI said:


> Wow that is a beauty. I ordered it. It ranges from 17 to 95 USD lol xD. Somewhere it says alloy case, other says SS. Hopefully it is steel case. Will post pictures upon reception.
> 
> My Benyar is at the customs, but due to Easter I will probably have to wait for it.
> 
> ...


There's a few other torbollos including a couple of timex clones. I'll be interested to know the quality I've been looking at them for a while

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

The Timex clone has lots of feedback on Aliex, type Torbollo in search bar, sort by order numbers, it is first place and there are lots of buyer photos. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Naviforce NF9044 Citizen Aviator homage on special at $9.35, if you don't have one yet. http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_137632.htmllkid=10654235 Various voucher codes can reduce the price further; you may be able to get a further 16% off using voucher code GBWATCH, if not, you can probably get at least 8% by googling "gearbest voucher code".


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

any experience with this ones?













i dont like the swiss made on the second one... but beside that they are tempting, what do you think? they are both automatics and have solid link bracelets they are asking 20$ for each


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The Benyar is nice, does it actually do any chronographing with the subdial?



Uros TSI said:


> Wow that is a beauty. I ordered it. It ranges from 17 to 95 USD lol xD. Somewhere it says alloy case, other says SS. Hopefully it is steel case. Will post pictures upon reception.
> 
> My Benyar is at the customs, but due to Easter I will probably have to wait for it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I think it does not as I dont see any pushers. This is also the main flaw, chronograph insription without it actually being chronograph. 

I really like that Tevise Datejust. It would be nice if we had some direct expirience with it. 
Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Only if telling the time to the nearest second counts 



Stephen2020 said:


> The Benyar is nice, does it actually do any chronographing with the subdial?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Uros TSI said:


> I think it does not as I dont see any pushers. This is also the main flaw, chronograph insription without it actually being chronograph.
> 
> I really like that Tevise Datejust. It would be nice if we had some direct expirience with it.
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


there are some single pusher chrono but i doubt it is one ;D yeah the tevise datejust looks nice, im might get one ;D


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The more I look at this photo, the more I realise I like the vintagey dial, with its raised, possibly lumed indices, and the blue lumey hands. The cut-off 6 in the form of a b is a potential irritant, but the watch looks promising. I look forward to seeing some "real world" pictures after it gets through customs.



Stephen2020 said:


> The Benyar is nice, does it actually do any chronographing with the subdial?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, also a slight pilot watch look about it too, very nice.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, I like this one but I'm not sure it's worth the price of around 40€. Any hints where to get it cheaper (Houstonreal)?

Break minimalist watch: https://goo.gl/qUrKiz


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like the metal bracelet version is sold out... but the leather strap version is still avail.

goo.gl/LtMpeZ










HoustonReal said:


> $12 seems expensive when you can get this for $12!
> 
> *Geya GY75001 chronograph* - 42mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Japanese movement, 5ATM WR, solid end links $19.99 on Amazon
> *Take an additional 40% off with promo code "CZDW26SD" = $11.99 + shipping unless you have Prime, or $23.99 for two with free shipping.
> ...


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Naviforce NF9044 Citizen Aviator homage on special at $9.35, if you don't have one yet. http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_137632.htmllkid=10654235 Various voucher codes can reduce the price further; you may be able to get a further 16% off using voucher code GBWATCH, if not, you can probably get at least 8% by googling "gearbest voucher code".


Thanks for the link but unfortunately they are sold out. Great price. I found one on eBay for 13 aud

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Choptop said:


> Looks like the metal bracelet version is sold out... but the leather strap version is still avail.
> 
> goo.gl/LtMpeZ
> View attachment 11545474


I tried using the promo code on the leather band version and it did not work for me.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You are one busy guy.

Glad you are doing so well 



Gedmis said:


>


----------



## SamaelStrings (Apr 17, 2017)

Sounds like a taobao or Spreenow type of thing.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Have you guys seen these before? I think all these watches look absolutely killer! But prices at ~$55,- are a bit too steep for my liking. Is there place to get these at a better price?

Tudor inspired










Nomos inspired










Shinola inspired


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

dbje said:


> Have you guys seen these before? I think all these watches look absolutely killer! But prices at ~$55,- are a bit too steep for my liking. Is there place to get these at a better price?
> 
> Tudor inspired
> 
> ...


i like the tudor one ;D is this quartz? 6elfwinding? wtf? xD


----------



## George82 (Apr 16, 2017)

Any info for TSS Diving Watch GMT MASTER ? 

Is shows 80% discount for 3 days from 195$ to 39$


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

George82 said:


> Any info for TSS Diving Watch GMT MASTER ?
> 
> Is shows 80% discount for 3 days from 195$ to 39$


"GMT Master" without a GMT hand? Hmmmm...


----------



## Bluemoon61 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have just received my GUANQIN Watch, Model = GQ13001 from Ali Express. Two weeks to get to Australia is pretty good. I must say I love the blue face and how it works with the light. The watch band is not to impressive but that was expected at $36.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

GraX said:


> i like the tudor one ;D is this quartz? 6elfwinding? wtf? xD


LOL, yeah they're all quartz powered.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I like the "Nautilus", can we get a link from the seller item, cannot find it myself?

Today I received my Benyar Vintage pilot. It came in a nice box and well protected. Box is hard cardboard in black finish. It contains plastic warranty card, wipe, users manual and watch itself.

The watch is absolutely beautiful. Not really big, about 39mm without crown which is discreet in size itself, and has logo etched on it, not screwing in. Caseback is held in place by four screws which I don't like particularly, it is rated at 3ATM WR.

It has sligtly domed crystal and the dial is not flat but rugged. The hour indicies are 3D and applied with greenish being lume and chrome outline. Very nice. The dial I expected to be white but it is something like silvery coffe creamish color, I like it better than if it was white. Benyar shield logo is nicely lifted and applied on the dial.

Hands are pretty nice and have great lume (much much better than Vostok but not as good as SKX007 of course).

Case is nicely polished stainless steel with no machining traces of any kind. It is rather moderately thick, I thing excellent thickness, about 10-11mm. Very dressy.

Date is spot on inside the date window, and second subdial has nice concentric circles although second hand is not exactly hitting the markers.

Strap is of genuine leather, pretty stiff so I put a butterfly clasp on it, although OEM buckle is nice, thick solid, and has logo on it, brushed finish. 20mm at the case, not tapering to buckle, also 20mm.

All in all I am very very pleased, and recommend. Only thing I must say is a little spec of glue at the 6 marker, it is transparent glue so not a big deal, especially in this price range, at it may make a base for requesting a partial refund.









I did not say it is quartz powered, allegedly Seiko movement but I dont know which one and I am not keen to open it.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Uros TSI said:


> I like the "Nautilus", can we get a link from the seller item, cannot find it myself?


Search on Ali-X for STEELBAGELSPORT You'll see it there


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

dbje said:


> LOL, yeah they're all quartz powered.


then they are not worth 55$ imho, 20$ max


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Thank you. 

These also seem cool, just type Berliget watch.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

GraX said:


> then they are not worth 55$ imho, 20$ max


No exactly. That's why I'm asking.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Uros TSI said:


> I like the "Nautilus", can we get a link from the seller item, cannot find it myself?
> 
> Today I received my Benyar Vintage pilot. It came in a nice box and well protected. Box is hard cardboard in black finish. It contains plastic warranty card, wipe, users manual and watch itself.
> 
> The watch is absolutely beautiful. Not really big, about 39mm without crown which is discreet in size itself, [snip]


Nice write up. Thanks!

eBay/Amazon descriptions say this is 43mm. I'm guessing that means case+crown? Would you mind providing the lug2lug?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Nice, and lume looks promising.



Uros TSI said:


> I like the "Nautilus", can we get a link from the seller item, cannot find it myself?
> 
> Today I received my Benyar Vintage pilot. It came in a nice box and well protected. Box is hard cardboard in black finish. It contains plastic warranty card, wipe, users manual and watch itself.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

Does anyone have bought this watch , it is benyar so at least is of a decent quality , and it looks really good , I am just wondering if the bezel rotates , that's what keeping me back from buying it


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I think that this is new model. It appeared few days ago for the first time. You will find very few feedbacks on Benyar en general. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Nice write up. Thanks!
> 
> eBay/Amazon descriptions say this is 43mm. I'm guessing that means case+crown? Would you mind providing the lug2lug?


Managed to snag one for less than 20€ from eBay!
I think it will look nice on my Stowa black flieger strap that cost more than this watch.
This picture goes inline with what Uros TSI says about the 39mm size without crown:


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

watchguat said:


> Does anyone have bought this watch , it is benyar so at least is of a decent quality , and it looks really good , I am just wondering if the bezel rotates , that's what keeping me back from buying it


i think it rotates, but to be sure ask seller ;p


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

watchguat said:


> Does anyone have bought this watch , it is benyar so at least is of a decent quality , and it looks really good , I am just wondering if the bezel rotates , that's what keeping me back from buying it


Some of the new benyar watches have decorative subdials. These look like they might be

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

I wonder if the sub-dails are functional.



m235i said:


> Welcome to the forums! That sekonda is a tough find. This is a stretch but kind of similar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*DOM W-624* - Now being deeply discounted on Gearbest - *$41.94* (Lowest price on Ali Express - $53.91)
Tungsten Carbide case and bracelet, Flat Sapphire Crystal, 200M WR, 38mm x 7.64mm, Japanese quartz, butterfly clasp

_*My Review: *_https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/dom-w-624-tungsten-sapphire-beer-budget-3635834.html











*DOM W-698 - $26.85 *(Rado Jubilé homage)*
*Tungsten Carbide case and bracelet, *Faceted *Sapphire Crystal, 200M WR, 38mm x 7.64mm, Japanese quartz, butterfly clasp *









*


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sort of bummed that Ali doesn't accept PayPal


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> Sort of bummed that Ali doesn't accept PayPal


They have their own buyer protection.if something goes wrong they have a dispute process. I was sent a replica watch and received a full refund

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

m235i said:


> They have their own buyer protection.if something goes wrong they have a dispute process. I was sent a replica watch and received a full refund
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have MUCH better experience with Ali's customer support than eBay. Has always resolved disputes quickly and to my advantage (if I haven't been able to sort it out with the seller before that, which is actually the case 90% of the time).

EBay's resolution center. Urrghh... Most of the time it feels like you're chatting with a poorly designed bot. When you get a reply written by a person it's snotty and aimed at ending the discussion rather than reaching an agreement.

Just my two cents...


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi Guys, I received my Benyar Pilot almost sterile dial watch from .........s today.
I am more than happy with this watch for the price of $25 AUD.

I purchased from the link below but they seem to be out of stock now and increased the price to $61 AUD. Search Benyar watch and theres plenty of sellers with it for around $33 AUD.
There seems to be 3 variations

1. The all black with silver crown like mine
2. The black with brown dial and white subdials
3. the black with all brown dials (this seems to be harder to find)

Case is all stainless steel, All sub dials work and finishes on the dial are great quality.
I like this so much I may be the brown dial version as well.
Leather band is ok, but I intend to replace it anyway with this canvas strap that's on its way

https://goo.gl/vymRkI

Box and Papers were a nice unexpected surprise as well.
If you are looking for a sterile style Pilot and are ok with Quartz, this watch is well worth the price! (ignore the dust on the watch in the pics. i was trying to get a decent shot outside and it was windy)


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I like the look of those Benyar watches, does anyone know what movements they use?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Choptop said:


> I wonder if the sub-dails are functional.


yes, they are working


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Sort of bummed that Ali doesn't accept PayPal


Ali's credit card processing is based in Delaware and as such is subject to all US banking regulations. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

GraX said:


> yes, they are working


Awesome.

I also just got that response from the seller. Will be ordering one today. Pics and video to follow.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Allow me to be a bit more clear/honest....I was bummed that Ali didn't take PayPal because I support my addiction through PayPal in order to keep the transactions off the radar of the CFO. Lol, all credit card transactions are subject to intense scrutiny and audit.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

this one looks interesting







what you guys think?


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Ottski44 said:


> Allow me to be a bit more clear/honest....I was bummed that Ali didn't take PayPal because I support my addiction through PayPal in order to keep the transactions off the radar of the CFO. Lol, all credit card transactions are subject to intense scrutiny and audit.


CFO

bwa ha ha! :-!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Big ultra-affordable mail day. Got the now-famous Geya chrono and my Bagelsport Bvlgari Diagono Prototipo diver watch homage.









Digging them both a lot. I'll do a bigger thing on the Bagelsport in the "I Liked This, So I Got That" thread. The automatic movement hacks; always nice for $30. If the "door-hinge" lugs and rubber bracelet seem a little different, they're true to the original.

















... And the Geya, quite simply, is the best value one could ever expect for under $16.50 delivered. It doesn't look or feel cheap in any aspect. I've gotten worse bracelets on a $160 Seiko. I will feel comfortable wearing it at any time, without reservation.


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Naviforce NF9044 Citizen Aviator homage on special at $9.35, if you don't have one yet. http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_137632.htmllkid=10654235 Various voucher codes can reduce the price further; you may be able to get a further 16% off using voucher code GBWATCH, if not, you can probably get at least 8% by googling "gearbest voucher code".


Bought one a year ago. Keeps tight time, Looks good on NATOs. I love it.









Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

Uros TSI said:


> I like the "Nautilus", can we get a link from the seller item, cannot find it myself?
> 
> Today I received my Benyar Vintage pilot. It came in a nice box and well protected. Box is hard cardboard in black finish. It contains plastic warranty card, wipe, users manual and watch itself.
> 
> ...


Good looking watch!

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I got my Bagelsport Explorer homage









It looks like it has a DG2813 movement, is that correct?









I'm going to try to replace the hands and maybe even the crystal.

The only odd thing is that it fits my ~7.2 inch wrist without taking out any links. Usually I have to remove a couple.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

are there any alternative for dom watch? im looking for some tungsten watch, anyone?


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Try searching Berliget Tungsten.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

swank said:


> I got my Bagelsport Explorer homage
> 
> View attachment 11591770
> 
> ...


is the second hand not stuttering? how did you open the caseback? with what tool?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

GraX said:


> is the second hand not stuttering? how did you open the caseback? with what tool?


I don't know what to look for with stuttering. I don't see anything noticeable. What am I looking for?

I opened the case back with a rubber ball.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

swank said:


> I don't know what to look for with stuttering. I don't see anything noticeable. What am I looking for?
> 
> I opened the case back with a rubber ball.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

GraX said:


>


I don't see anything like that. It is possible it might skip one beat (1/5 second), maybe, but I am not even sure it does that. It certainly doesn't look like that video.


----------



## gravel (Apr 17, 2017)

GraX said:


> this one looks interesting
> View attachment 11573618
> 
> what you guys think?


Copy of Montblanc Villeret Tourbillon Cylindrique Geosphères Vasco da Gama?

Would be interesting to see it in video...


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

gravel said:


> Copy of Montblanc Villeret Tourbillon Cylindrique Geosphères Vasco da Gama?
> 
> Would be interesting to see it in video...


you are right, its a rip off of montblanc, i would like to see a video too but i cant find anything on yt


----------



## Polaroid (Jul 18, 2010)

What's the best springbar tool on .........s?

Is there anything better than this? Fill in the three letters

Look what I found on .........s
http://s.ali ress.com/ZBNf2QRn


----------



## gb1980 (Jun 28, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Big ultra-affordable mail day. Got the now-famous Geya chrono and my Bagelsport Bvlgari Diagono Prototipo diver watch homage.
> 
> View attachment 11584730
> 
> ...


Do you have links for them two watches?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Polaroid said:


> What's the best springbar tool on .........s?
> 
> Is there anything better than this? Fill in the three letters
> 
> ...


I can't solve the puzzle, but I have a Burgeon-style one with replaceable tips from there that I wouldn't have paid much more than the bare minimum for.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I modded my Bagelsport explorer, adding plongeur hands and a domed crystal


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

swank said:


> I modded my Bagelsport explorer, adding plongeur hands and a domed crystal
> 
> View attachment 11606034
> 
> ...


Wow! That looks great!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ran across these while trying to help another member find a tungsten and sapphire watch (sans "diamonds").

*R.GENS 9060G $30.24 on AliEx*










*ShiLonG 8032G - $67 + $10 *shipping on Wish.com (white face only) 
with Wish.com, it's the shipping that usually makes them non-competitive on price

I would love this (especially in black) for $50 or less delivered. $77 - not so sure. I like the more modern face design and Dauphine hands better than the R.Gens, but maybe not $47 better. Ideally, a sterile dial would be great - LOL


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's a request for an anomaly... if anyone sees a watch with a hi-beat movement on Ali, would you please throw it up here? I did a search and came up blank.


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

swank said:


> I modded my Bagelsport explorer, adding plongeur hands and a domed crystal
> 
> View attachment 11606034
> 
> ...


Love that blue. Nice watch. (Where the glass is flat but has raised edges it's called BOX crystal. Domed is where the top is convex).


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

catsteeth said:


> Love that blue. Nice watch. (Where the glass is flat but has raised edges it's called BOX crystal. Domed is where the top is convex).


Thanks!

This is a domed crystal = 2.50 mm Thick Round Magnifier Mineral Glass Watch Crystal


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

swank said:


> I modded my Bagelsport explorer, adding plongeur hands and a domed crystal


Is it a DG2813 movement, same sizes as Miyota?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

ED209 said:


> Is it a DG2813 movement, same sizes as Miyota?


It sure looks like it, I posted a internal pic above.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-114.html#post41051298

I used the "Seamaster PLOPROF Watch Hands for DG 2813" hands from Raffles Time, which fit well


----------



## antonio_cadiz (Feb 8, 2016)

hello friends!! There is some bronze watch on ali........s of confidence. thanks


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hola Antonio.

Could you re-phrase, please?



antonio_cadiz said:


> hello friends!! There is some bronze watch on ali........s of confidence. thanks


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Hola Antonio.
> 
> Could you re-phrase, please?


I think he means a good quality bronze/brass watch.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Polaroid said:


> What's the best springbar tool on .........s?
> 
> Is there anything better than this? Fill in the three letters
> 
> ...


I sort by "number of orders" to find what's trending.


----------



## antonio_cadiz (Feb 8, 2016)

yes friend dbje. i want buy good quality bronze/brass watch in aliex..


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

OK, the "Paulereis Planet Ocean" came in today, and it's actually a fake Omega Seamaster PO. Bracelet was horrible as I expected it to be, so I threw a Perlon on it. It winds but doesn't hack, and it actually runs. The case finish absolutely sucks, but I believe I can get $30 worth of pleasure from it. Would I recommend you buy it? Hell, no. But I got a pretty good laugh out of it, especially the 007 stamp on the caseback.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *ShiLonG 8032G - $67 + $10 *shipping on Wish.com (white face only)
> with Wish.com, it's the shipping that usually makes them non-competitive on price
> 
> I would love this (especially in black) for $50 or less delivered. $77 - not so sure. I like the more modern face design and Dauphine hands better than the R.Gens, but maybe not $47 better. Ideally, a sterile dial would be great - LOL


I'm sorry... I just couldn't wear a watch that had "Shlong" on it!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nachodaddy said:


> OK, the "Paulereis Planet Ocean" came in today, and it's actually a fake Omega Seamaster PO. Bracelet was horrible as I expected it to be, so I threw a Perlon on it. It winds but doesn't hack, and it actually runs. The case finish absolutely sucks, but I believe I can get $30 worth of pleasure from it. Would I recommend you buy it? Hell, no. But I got a pretty good laugh out of it, especially the 007 stamp on the caseback. It also has a domed crystal.


Post deleted for violating policy on zero discussion/photos of fakes in 3 .... 2...

Come on, people. This is exactly why Ali Express talk is frowned on around here. This thread has done a good job finding the hidden gems and homages. But this will almost certainly be shut down if it goes to Fake-ville.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Post deleted for violating policy on zero discussion/photos of fakes in 3 .... 2...
> 
> Come on, people. This is exactly why Ali Express talk is frowned on around here. This thread has done a good job finding the hidden gems and homages. But this will almost certainly be shut down if it goes to Fake-ville.


If the Ali Express ban was all about fakes, *TaoBao*, *Tmall* and *Alibaba* would all be banned terms as well. They are all owned by the same company, and have way more fakes and replicas than Ali Express. There are also websites that have way more fakes, that I can mention or post here. I think the idea and spirit of this rule is that WUS members shouldn't post positive remarks about how great their new replica watch is, or promote places to buy fakes.

It's important to know that *Paulareis* isn't a brand, but a dodge to sell replicas. I've seen the listings, and it's an easy trap to fall into.



nachodaddy said:


> OK, the "Paulereis Planet Ocean" came in today, and it's actually a fake Omega Seamaster PO. Bracelet was horrible as I expected it to be, so I threw a Perlon on it. It winds but doesn't hack, and it actually runs. The case finish absolutely sucks, but I believe I can get $30 worth of pleasure from it. Would I recommend you buy it? Hell, no. But I got a pretty good laugh out of it, especially the 007 stamp on the caseback. It also has a domed crystal.


NachoDaddy - I would eliminate the pictures, since they seem like you're pleased with the replica. Also, you should complain to Ali Express and demand a full refund, because the item did not come as described. If replica sellers keep losing money when they send out fakes, or get banned by Ali Express, this will solve the problem.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> I'm sorry... I just couldn't wear a watch that had "Shlong" on it!


That's why I said I would prefer a sterile dial, but Shilong is a town in Dongguan prefecture-level city, in China's Guandong Province. Maybe I'm just more secure in my manhood, that I would wear this watch. If nothing else, it's a conversation starter.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sorry, folks... didn't even occur to me that I might be violating forum rules. Mods, please delete my post if you feel it necessary. It will not happen again.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Maybe I'm just more secure in my manhood...


...or maybe I just find the name both hilarious and unfortunate. No reason to call my masculine security into question, I was making a joke, geez.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StogieNinja said:


> ...or maybe I just find the name both hilarious and unfortunate. No reason to call my masculine security into question, I was making a joke, geez.


So was I in my choice of the double entendre, "manhood". ShiLonG/Schlong/manhood - see what I did there?


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

nachodaddy said:


> Sorry, folks... didn't even occur to me that I might be violating forum rules. Mods, please delete my post if you feel it necessary. It will not happen again.


Hey, I know you.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

This is actually from gearbest.It is not quite the same as the one I currently own(far left) but is very similiar.-Blue LED Car Watch with Arch Dial and Silicon Watch Band-4.37 Online Shopping| GearBest.com


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

This is going on flash sale soon down to $48. I thought it has a sort of Bauhaus Chronograph feel to it and think this brand has been mentioned before as having surprisingly good quality.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GS19060* - IWC style quartz chronograph with sapphire crystal - *$25.99* Black, Blue or Silver-White face


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> Sorry, folks... didn't even occur to me that I might be violating forum rules. Mods, please delete my post if you feel it necessary. It will not happen again.


Just to let you know I got a replica bell and Ross paulareis watch as well, submitted a dispute and got a full refund without having to return the watch.
I now am looking for a homage as I like the bell and ross square shape a lot. It seems all the parnis ones are gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

My $12 Longbo Datejust arrived. For the price, impressive. Really like the dial. The bezel looks a bit oversized imho (and too polished, but that's just personal preference). Remember the original as thinner, but I might very well be wrong.

All in all, a pretty nice homage for 1/600 of the original watch.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Guys,has anyone ordered an ultrasonic cleaner from alixpres? I am interested in getting one.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

My Pagani Design chrono finally arrived and I'm really pleased. It's absolutely beautiful!










This watch punches well above it's weight. I've never been much interested in chronos because they always looked too busy and because I now find that the ticking of a quartz annoys me. But with the minimalist dial and sub-seconds (the central seconds is for the chrono), this watch eradicates all those issues. My only gripe is that I'm going to have to change the strap. It's okay but it lets the rest of the watch down.

I'm curious now as to what other chronos I might have missed out on. Can anyone recommend me any other watches from Ali that have central chrono seconds and a proper stainless steel case?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> My Pagani Design chrono finally arrived and I'm really pleased. It's absolutely beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've known about these for some time, but I've been on the fence.

I know they are advertised as having Seiko/Hattori's VK67 mechaquartz movement. Is this true? An easy tell would be that the chrono seconds is 1/5 resolution, rather than 1/1, and it and the accumulators snap back rather than sweep.

If you could let me know, that would make my decision a lot easier.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

matlobi said:


> I've known about these for some time, but I've been on the fence.
> 
> I know they are advertised as having Seiko/Hattori's VK67 mechaquartz movement. Is this true? An easy tell would be that the chrono seconds is 1/5 resolution, rather than 1/1, and it and the accumulators snap back rather than sweep.
> 
> If you could let me know, that would make my decision a lot easier.


Hi Matt, yes I believe they do have the mechaquartz movement. The chrono seconds both sweep and snap back. Someone else posted some really great shots of the watch and also confirmed it was a mechaquartz. It also seems to have an anti reflective coating too.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Hi Matt, yes I believe they do have the mechaquartz movement. The chrono seconds both sweep and snap back. Someone else posted some really great shots of the watch and also confirmed it was a mechaquartz. It also seems to have an anti reflective coating too.


Thanks for the answers. I guess it's time to look for the best deal.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I think it's worthwhile mentioning now that the dreaded 'f' word has been spoken, in that as far as counterfeit items are concerned Ali & GB are both well aware of what they are are selling. End of the day they're not stupid, just careful as we should all be when it comes to buying from overseas.


There is absolutely no way these sellers will get banned, just moved along as it were. If every 'iffy' seller were permanently taken down (not possible) the profits of the businesses hosting the sales would drop tremendously, so it aint gonna happen.


Buy what you like I say, just don't talk about it on here


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> I think it's worthwhile mentioning now that the dreaded 'f' word has been spoken, in that as far as counterfeit items are concerned Ali & GB are both well aware of what they are are selling. End of the day they're not stupid, just careful as we should all be when it comes to buying from overseas.
> 
> There is absolutely no way these sellers will get banned, just moved along as it were. If every 'iffy' seller were permanently taken down (not possible) the profits of the businesses hosting the sales would drop tremendously, so it aint gonna happen.
> 
> Buy what you like I say, just don't talk about it on here


GB? There are no fakes on GearBest that I've seen.

As for Ali Express, three or four years ago, the fakes and replicas were 50% of the watches available. Now they are 5% or less. Jack Ma is sensitive to Western IP concerns, and has tried to clean up Ali Express, but not so much TaoBao, Tmall and Alibaba. Why do you think that instead of the Photoshopped sterile dial, this seller has come up with PAULAREIS branding? Might it be to not run afoul on Ali's rules? If AliEx is unwilling to punish sellers of fakes, why have they been so greatly reduced in the past few years?

D H Gate and Wish.com are still problematic.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

m235i said:


> Just to let you know I got a replica bell and Ross paulareis watch as well, submitted a dispute and got a full refund without having to return the watch.
> I now am looking for a homage as I like the bell and ross square shape a lot. It seems all the parnis ones are gone
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. I opened a dispute this morning. Hoping I won't have to go to the trouble of returning it.

Lesson learned.


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

My Sewor Pam Homage arrived today. I'm pretty impressed for the price. I really like the Pam case style might need to get a silver one as well.

The lume is pretty damn impressive too


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

No fakes on GB....er, well ok. Lets just say my own pair of Ray Bans are the real mccoy, perhaps I should have gone to GB and saved a packet !
There's lot's I could say about the subject but rules forbid which in a way is a bit of a pity as most of it is quite amusing, very clever people these chinese.


Funny thing is it's just as illegal to sell counterfeit goods in China as it is anywhere else, in fact it's easier to buy a fake luxury branded watch at a street market in London or Mancheser than in Hong Kong.


As for Mr Ma, if he were that concerned about what the west thought he would rid his web site of images of David Beckham, Johnny Depp, Sylvester Stallone and countless other celebs all being used illegally i'm sure to promote chinese made goods.
My only problem with that is how come i'm not right in there with them? i'm just as good looking as Leonardo Dicaprio and I bet I've got more watches than him!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

As I've said before, and will say again, if you have any doubt in your mind that an Ali seller might be about to sell you a fake (and I admit, that wasn't apparent on the PaulaReis'es), message them. Ask to see a photo of the watch they will ship. I can't recall ever having a seller on Ali not return a message, and they are good about showing you photos. Even if they are fakes they'll be happy to show you, because that's what they think you want to see.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> My Pagani Design chrono finally arrived and I'm really pleased. It's absolutely beautiful!
> 
> I'm curious now as to what other chronos I might have missed out on. Can anyone recommend me any other watches from Ali that have central chrono seconds and a proper stainless steel case?


No other mechaquartz chrono suggestions? I'll settle for stainless steel case, chrono central seconds and a sporty/racing vibe.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> No fakes on GB....er, well ok. Lets just say my own pair of Ray Bans are the real mccoy, perhaps I should have gone to GB and saved a packet !


I was referring to their watch selection. I have not studied every nook and corner of their inventory, but I am familiar with their watches.

Is Ali Express 100% free of fakes? Nope, but neither is eBay. I have seen drastic improvements in reducing fakes on AliEx, so that must mean somebody is trying. I think it a bit of a stretch to include fake or implied celebrity endorsements in your critique. China is not unique in that regard.

How to Spot a Fake Celebrity Endorsement | The Dr. Oz Show


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

A while back I spotted a rather nice looking chrono on ali. To me the logo on the face didn't look quite right, a little on the large side. I decided to message the seller and ask if the watch was as pictured did it sport a luxury brand logo.
The seller hit the roof and tore me off a strip for even suggesting it might be some kind of replicar! I actually had to message back and apologize for my comment as I didn't want to upset the guy....he didn't respond so he lost the sale. 


The Chinese are a great people but naturally very wary of those asking too many questions.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

China is not unique as far as fake endorsments are concerned true, there're just more blatant about it. Somehow I can't see Stallone mounting a raid on Ali HQ and taking anyone out and I don't think the chinese even know what the word litigation means hence it just goes on.


Incidently a couple of weeks back I found fake Rolexes being sold on GB, I should add they were quickly removed. I know how and why this happens but I'd better not get into that right now. I do happen to know that in most cases if a counterfeit item is purchased and said item quickly removed when discovered, the sale still goes ahead even though those hosting the goods are aware they are not legit...go figure.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have never seen a fake watch on Gearbest. I have seen hundreds or thousands on ebay.



Technician said:


> No fakes on GB....er, well ok. Lets just say my own pair of Ray Bans are the real mccoy, perhaps I should have gone to GB and saved a packet !
> There's lot's I could say about the subject but rules forbid which in a way is a bit of a pity as most of it is quite amusing, very clever people these chinese.
> 
> Funny thing is it's just as illegal to sell counterfeit goods in China as it is anywhere else, in fact it's easier to buy a fake luxury branded watch at a street market in London or Mancheser than in Hong Kong.
> ...


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

So today I received the Steel Bagelsport Milgauss. It's quite a bit smaller than I expected it to be. The bracelet is a bit crappy but it has a fold over clasp. Anyway I switched it to a Hirsch band. The applied markers on the dial are very nice and the hands too. The case edges are pretty sharp and seems well made. It is a bit thick though.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Looking nice. What do you pay for one of these at the moment?



dbje said:


> So today I received the Steel Bagelsport Milgauss. It's quite a bit smaller than I expected it to be. The bracelet is a bit crappy but it has a fold over clasp. Anyway I switched it to a Hirsch band. The applied markers on the dial are very nice and the hands too. The case edges are pretty sharp and seems well made. It is a bit thick though.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Thank Mike! These go for around 30 bucks shipped.



Mike_1 said:


> Looking nice. What do you pay for one of these at the moment?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

dbje said:


> Thank Mike! These go for around 30 bucks shipped.


And the strap? Where did you find it? Looks great! I'm looking for something very similar. Dark brown leather, not to dressy.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

dbje said:


> So today I received the Steel Bagelsport Milgauss. It's quite a bit smaller than I expected it to be. The bracelet is a bit crappy but it has a fold over clasp. Anyway I switched it to a Hirsch band. The applied markers on the dial are very nice and the hands too. The case edges are pretty sharp and seems well made. It is a bit thick though.


please give me link to this, i need that color version ;D its 38mm?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Yeah, please give us a link. I can't seem to find them under Bagelsport on eBay...


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Last word from me on the issue of fakes. So far without even searching for stuff, I've come across sports tops, trainers, sunglasses, watches, handbags, perfume and many other designer style items in their thousands just on ali alone.


Not trying to sound like a smart alec here, but the very idea that sites like the aforementioned are doing their best to clean up their act is frankly laughable TBH.
Finally ever wondered who actually manufactuers this stuff? you can't churn out replicar watches in their thousands from a shed in your garden.


I've recently seen some of these items up close and personal, quite a few in fact and the brand name engraved on the case backs is one often promoted on this forum when a flash deal comes up. I was a bit surprised to discover that but not entirely shocked, it happens all the time. The thing is are you telling me ali are not aware of this, is that brand likely to disappear from their sales sites soon? Well what do you think....


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

cuica said:


> Yeah, please give us a link. I can't seem to find them under Bagelsport on eBay...


Search for = STEELBAGELSPORT


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

swank said:


> Search for = STEELBAGELSPORT


there is no that color version ;<


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

I don't know to post a link on Tapatalk. Just search for "steelbagelsport" on AliX and they should pop-up.

As for the strap, I bought it at my local watchmaker. It's a 20mm leather strap from Hirsch. One of the finest most comfy straps I own.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuica said:


> Yeah, please give us a link. I can't seem to find them under Bagelsport on eBay...


This thread is called "Best of Ali-Xpress?" This is the store that had them, but they have more than doubled the prices on all their stock. Maybe they will have another "Sale" in a week or two?

I had a Bagelsport Nautilus in my cart for $54.99, now the price is $109.98. It could be that they're almost sold out, so they raised their prices. It could take awhile before they have a large inventory again? Bagels have been really scarce for the last 6 months.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> This thread is called "Best of Ali-Xpress?" This is the store that had them, but they have more than doubled the prices on all their stock. Maybe they will have another "Sale" in a week or two?


This is where I got mine "keep attract store" shop and bought it through the app which saves an additional couple of bucks.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, the Bagelsport prices jumped way up again, now double what they were yesterday and days before. Maybe they'll drop again, but less of a deal at 2x price.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

swank said:


> Wow, the Bagelsport prices jumped way up again, now double what they were yesterday and days before. Maybe they'll drop again, but less of a deal at 2x price.


price will drop  just wait


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Huh, they finally added a black dial explorer yesterday, I didn't order one, and now they've doubled the prices. Oh well, I'll wait for them to come down again.

You know for all the credibility an Ali sale has you'd think they would just run them 100% of the time. Nobody cares whether or not they were really ever sold at the higher price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The SteelBagelsport prices have fallen down, back into the reasonable range, if not quite as low as they were a few days ago. The formerly $54.99 Nautilus is now $59.99. The Milguass homages, that were $30.24 are now $38.99.


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I keep saying I WILL NOT buy anything cheaper then $100 but for some reason I HAVE to check out this thread and then start browsing these items. Luckily I can now stop myself but some nice finds here.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

This arrived today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Omegafanboy said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


could you make a small review?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

GraX said:


> could you make a small review?


I did put a quick review in the Bagelsport Nautilus thread. I will try to do something more here later.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

Ojibway Bob said:


> I keep saying I WILL NOT buy anything cheaper then $100...


I think most people would agree that a nice wristwatch can be found these days for under $100. I am curious as to why you would not buy one at this price point ?

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

My nautilus was supposed to be shipped on the 10th of this month but as of 10 minutes ago still hasn't left China. Is that normal? First time buying off AliX.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Got my Guanqin in today. It's decent but really thick. Advertised at 11mm but it's closer to 13mm. Somehow that 2mm makes a huge difference. Would look best with a thick leather strap, I think.

Case is nice, feels solid, movement is quiet and smooth. Aside from the thickness, the only major drawback is that the line indices are black. Wish they'd used the silver style line indices like Timex used on the Fairfield.

Overall though, it's a very solid watch with a great movement. Nice for what it is.

Here's mine, on my Hadley Roma strap:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I wish these were more like the slightly green tinted blue of a real PP Nautilus, instead of Burple. Do these look as purple-blue in real life, or is it a photographic problem?










Omegafanboy said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

The second watch from Ali that arrived this week. The Sinobi diver. Thanks to you guys I made the decision of ordering the blue one and I must say I'm delighted.

Size-wise it's pretty much spot on while I thought it would be on the bigger side for my liking. The bracelet is well made for a $20,- watch and I like the matte finishing of that bracelet and the case too. I wish the crown was matte too though.

The printing on the dial seems crisp and no distortions on the hands. The only thing that could be better is the bezel action imo. It does rotate but it doesn't feel rigid, but hey, it's a $20,- watch so no surprises here.

All in all I think it's a good watch for the money paid.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I wish these were more like the slightly green tinted blue of a real PP Nautilus, instead of Burple. Do these look as purple-blue in real life, or is it a photographic problem?


In this case, the photos don't lie.

Definitely toward purple.


----------



## maxewalker68 (Apr 15, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GS19060* - IWC style quartz chronograph with sapphire crystal - *$25.99* Black, Blue or Silver-White face


Did you get one Houston? They look quite solid....

Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

househalfman said:


> My nautilus was supposed to be shipped on the 10th of this month but as of 10 minutes ago still hasn't left China. Is that normal? First time buying off AliX.


I have found the tracking feature to be rather inaccurate. If you are still within the Buyer Protection window, then there is nothing to worry about yet. As you get closer to that date, if your watch (or anything else) hasn't arrived, then you should contact Ali to extend your buyer protection. That is done through the My Orders screen. At that point, the seller will probably contact you to reassure you that the item is en route.

Ultimately, if you don't receive the item, then you can request a refund. While there have been times when I have received an order outside of the original delivery window, I have always received my orders. The couple of times that I have received items beyond the delivery window, the deliveries were only late by a few days, so the items were obviously already in transit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fearlessleader (Oct 29, 2013)

househalfman said:


> My nautilus was supposed to be shipped on the 10th of this month but as of 10 minutes ago still hasn't left China. Is that normal? First time buying off AliX.


Mine showed shipped on the 6th, then at the dispatch center on the 7th. Then finally 20 days later it showed that it left China. On Ali you can "track" your shipment. That will take you to the Chinese postal/EMS website where you enter the tracking number and a captcha. Then it shows no changes for nearly three weeks. Then it'll show some changes. After that, the tracking number showed up on the USPS (where I am) tracking site. Don't ask me why it would sit at their airport site for three weeks, though.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks for sharing your experience caktaylor and fearlessleader. 

I wasn't really worried, just impatient


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been thinking about a field watch, and stumbled upon these Burei automatics tonight.

$65.50 with their $3 off coupon, and you get a sapphire crystal and, I've seen at two different sites, a Seiko NH-35 movement. (If true, something to consider next time a microbrand is making you pay $400 to $500 for a watch with one.)

The dial design, case and crown, indices and hands all look really good to me. The large Burei shield logo at 12 is kind of regrettable, as is the 50m water resistance rating. That could, though, just be a conservative estimate from someone who doesn't want to bother with determining the actual water resistance.

Still, for the price, this is tempting.

goo.gl/RBjrhg


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aaaand ordered. I got the black dial with the green strap.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Gedmis said:


>


Thanks. I was about to pull the pin on the SKMEI 1246. But, after watching the video, it really did highlight the bezel being very glossy. Bit a of a turn-off, even for an $8 watch. If it was a matte, it would have been a good camping watch for me.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone got one of these? Keen to see more photos...

Mens SKMEI Compass Watch LED Waterproof Military Quartz Analog Wristwatches KZ

They don't look too bad for $18 AUD delivered.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone got one of these? Keen to see more photos...

Mens SKMEI Compass Watch LED Waterproof Military Quartz Analog Wristwatches KZ | eBay

They don't look too bad for $18 AUD delivered.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been thinking about a field watch, and stumbled upon these Burei automatics tonight.
> 
> 
> View attachment 11673002


I have been considering one of those for a few weeks.
There is a quartz version that looks the same.
I look forward to your comments after you get it.

There is a field watch variation with same hands, even numerals & odd index, and without the badge/logo.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That does look like the sort of deal that is difficult to argue against!



WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been thinking about a field watch, and stumbled upon these Burei automatics tonight.
> 
> $65.50 with their $3 off coupon, and you get a sapphire crystal and, I've seen at two different sites, a Seiko NH-35 movement. (If true, something to consider next time a microbrand is making you pay $400 to $500 for a watch with one.)
> 
> ...


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

fearlessleader said:


> Mine showed shipped on the 6th, then at the dispatch center on the 7th. Then finally 20 days later it showed that it left China. On Ali you can "track" your shipment. That will take you to the Chinese postal/EMS website where you enter the tracking number and a captcha. Then it shows no changes for nearly three weeks. Then it'll show some changes. After that, the tracking number showed up on the USPS (where I am) tracking site. Don't ask me why it would sit at their airport site for three weeks, though.


Exactly the same experience for basically everything I order from China via eBay. Today I just received in some straps I ordered back on March 18. For the first 3 1/2 weeks, it just sits in China...I stopped checking...and the shipment just showed up in my mailbox after a 41 days.

Absolutely zero issues with products shipped from China, just got to have the patience. ;-)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I cannot understand why some of my deliveries from China and India get held up in this way, sometimes for many weeks, when others do not.



watchustebbing said:


> Exactly the same experience for basically everything I order from China via eBay. Today I just received in some straps I ordered back on March 18. For the first 3 1/2 weeks, it just sits in China...I stopped checking...and the shipment just showed up in my mailbox after a 41 days.
> 
> Absolutely zero issues with products shipped from China, just got to have the patience. ;-)


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I meant this not as a shot at anyone. More of a frustrated comment. I say this because I will not get to my higher end wants because I lack self control and people keep posting pics of great looking sub $100's. How does 1 say no when the heart says grrrrrrrrryess!!!



czmperbc said:


> I think most people would agree that a nice wristwatch can be found these days for under $100. I am curious as to why you would not buy one at this price point ?
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Guys I'm totally digging the Sinobi. I've been wearing it since I got it and I can't believe how much fun I'm getting from this $20 watch or maybe that's just half of the fun. The seconds hand hits the minute marks perfectly which is better than any of my Swiss quartz watches.

Do you guys know of any more diver style Ali watches that haven't really been discussed yet? I'd love to see 'em!


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

dbje said:


> Guys I'm totally digging the Sinobi. I've been wearing it since I got it and I can't believe how much fun I'm getting from this $20 watch or maybe that's just half of the fun. The seconds hand hits the minute marks perfectly which is better than any of my Swiss quartz watches.
> 
> Do you guys know of any more diver style Ali watches that haven't really been discussed yet? I'd love to see 'em!


great to hear that  i cant wait for mine to arrive ;D


----------



## Whisky Beer Bob (Jan 29, 2017)

I almost ordered a Sinobi last night from Ali-E but gave up after half hour trying to make an account. I then decided to check on Amazon.ca and low in behold there was 1 there for 1 cent less. After ebates it would have been even cheaper but I would not have gotten it for a month. I fell into that trap already and am STILL waiting on watches I ordered Feb 16th from China. If you order something with a long wait, you WILL ORDER more to replace the missing spot in your heart and you end up with more watches then you need lol. Not to mention someone above posted about not being able to replace the band.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

maxewalker68 said:


> Did you get one Houston? They look quite solid....
> 
> Sent from my A1601 using Tapatalk


I never ordered one. They look nice, and with sapphire for $26, I thought they were worth posting.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Have any of you guys ordered one of the Royal Oak homages made by Didun?

In the feedback pics they look pretty solid.

These are from the "catalog" if you will


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

dbje said:


> Have any of you guys ordered one of the Royal Oak homages made by Didun?
> 
> In the feedback pics they look pretty solid.
> 
> These are from the "catalog" if you will


the name didun sound funny to me ;D and that price, i think its way to high


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dbje said:


> Have any of you guys ordered one of the Royal Oak homages made by Didun?
> 
> In the feedback pics they look pretty solid.
> 
> These are from the "catalog" if you will


That first picture looks like the "Didun Design" logo & branding was badly Photoshopped on. The light and shading on the second dial around "quartz", is also suspect. Both pictures look like they were Photoshopped off real AP Royal Oak promo photos, and they're not real Didun product shots.

I would ask the seller for a picture of the real world watch before ordering. This could be another PAULAREIS situation, where you will receive a Royal Oak replica, and not a homage.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I think the terms like "top brand", "luxury brand" etc are a sign that the actual product is a replica. 

I dunno though, maybe some of the familiar ali brands have ideas above their station and say the same thing.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> That first picture looks like the "Didun Design" logo & branding was badly Photoshopped on. The light and shading on the second dial around "quartz", is also suspect. Both pictures look like they were Photoshopped off real AP Royal Oak promo photos, and they're not real Didun product shots.
> 
> I would ask the seller for a picture of the real world watch before ordering. This could be another PAULAREIS situation, where you will receive a Royal Oak replica, and not a homage.


The customer feedback photos looked OK to me, so I'm going to be a guinea pig and hope it's actually a Didun. Should know in 2-3 weeks...

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> The customer feedback photos looked OK to me, so I'm going to be a guinea pig and hope it's actually a Didun. Should know in 2-3 weeks...
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


which one did you order?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

GraX said:


> which one did you order?


Silver with blue dial. The plain one without the subdials.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robangel (Apr 7, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> This arrived today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you get it with lox, cream cheese and tomato?


----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

I bought one of those didun watches , it is actually really good , really solid and in general well made , it also has a good weight , havent had a problem with it in 8 months 

Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

watchguat said:


> I bought one of those didun watches , it is actually really good , really solid and in general well made , it also has a good weight , havent had a problem with it in 8 months
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


Would you mind sharing some pics with us?


----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

Here are some pictures


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

watchguat said:


> Here are some pictures


Thank you! It indeed does look like a solid watch! Do the Chronograph function all work etc?


----------



## watchguat (Mar 27, 2017)

Everything works perfect , and I havent check really well but ut barely looses time , the chronograph works great

Enviado desde mi SM-G9208 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Robangel said:


> Can you get it with lox, cream cheese and tomato?


I have the grey (champagne) one too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I bought the Bagelsport and the Didun at the same time.










The case and bracelet are okay for the money. The Didun has a slightly rougher finish and a few "sharp" edges but it forms round the wrist a little better than the Bagelsport. The dial is okay on the Didun but is no match for the Bagelsport. It has a concentric ring pattern across the squares which gives it a slight sunburst, and the name is printed onto the dial. The Quartz movement is ticking away fine for now but it does not hit any of the markers. I just wish it had an automatic movement instead.










The Didun is the larger watch of the two but they are both around 11mm thick so they wear very well.

Overall I would say the Bagelsport is the better watch but I am happy with both of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

damn i change my mind and the didun is tempting me ;D


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

GraX said:


> damn i change my mind and the didun is tempting me ;D


Me too. The Royal Oak panda looks pretty fine actually, there's 3 or 4 I like!


----------



## tomsk2 (Sep 17, 2014)

dbje said:


> Guys I'm totally digging the Sinobi. I've been wearing it since I got it and I can't believe how much fun I'm getting from this $20 watch or maybe that's just half of the fun. The seconds hand hits the minute marks perfectly which is better than any of my Swiss quartz watches.
> 
> Do you guys know of any more diver style Ali watches that haven't really been discussed yet? I'd love to see 'em!


Is the case solid stainless steel or plated, dbje? In a couple of the pics (thanks for sharing BTW) it looks like it's not fully steel, but almost "painted" on... what's your thought?

Thanks again for sharing the pics, though, I'm veeeeeeeeeeery tempted..


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

tomsk2 said:


> Is the case solid stainless steel or plated, dbje? In a couple of the pics (thanks for sharing BTW) it looks like it's not fully steel, but almost "painted" on... what's your thought?
> 
> Thanks again for sharing the pics, though, I'm veeeeeeeeeeery tempted..


I think it's plated tbh. But it doesn't make it a less good watch. I'd say go for it! I was pleasantly surprised, obviously


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

dbje said:


> I think it's plated tbh. But it doesn't make it a less good watch. I'd say go for it! I was pleasantly surprised, obviously


The Sinobi Diver? It's steel isn't it, mostly bead blasted but there are some brushed faces around the lugs.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

ED209 said:


> The Sinobi Diver? It's steel isn't it, mostly bead blasted but there are some brushed faces around the lugs.


Yeah I think you might be right. I just had it in my hands under a lamp about 5 minutes ago to check it. It does look and feel (it's cold) like steel indeed.


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

What brand on a-xpress using Seiko mecha-quartz movement (VK series)? beside Pagani Design
and I want opinion about Pagani Design as general (not only the chronograph)
I like this quartz with subdial second hand, very clean
com/store/product/New-PAGANI-DESIGN-Sport-Watch-Luxury-Brand-Stylish-Display-Male-Simple-Dial-Genuine-Leather-Quartz-Clock/1911211_32773110438/html

I found interesting Fiyta but I can't find it on a-xpress. Fiyta GJ034.WBW, $45 on ta*ba*


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

riposte said:


> What brand on a-xpress using Seiko mecha-quartz movement (VK series)? beside Pagani Design
> and I want opinion about Pagani Design as general (not only the chronograph)


I've looked through all the usual suspects (megir, benyar, guanqin, burei, didun, etc.) And the only other likely mecaquartz I found was the parnis top gun chrono. I would love to know if there are others as well!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

riposte said:


> ..... I want opinion about Pagani Design as general (not only the chronograph)....


My understanding is that Pagani Design are somehow associated with Parnis. I have one of their sport models which I picked up for a good price locally and I can't fault the build quality. My only niggles are that the crystal is slightly domed and catches a lot of reflections and the fact that it says 'chronograph' on the dial when it clearly isn't.









I did a short review here.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

It's in Russian but this video shows off the Didun 'Royal Oak' nicely. Looks good.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> I've looked through all the usual suspects (megir, benyar, guanqin, burei, didun, etc.) And the only other likely mecaquartz I found was the parnis top gun chrono. I would love to know if there are others as well!


This is an older list, but it may give you a few clues. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/list-meca-quartz-watches-1224386.html

Benyar also makes their own version of the Pagani Design VK67 model. They even use the same model numbers, "2720"


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I have that Pagani and it is a beauty. If it only had screw in caseback. The four screws on the back look really weak and not of much quality.

Hopefully next week I will receive these:










Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Uros TSI said:


> I have that Pagani and it is a beauty. If it only had screw in caseback. The four screws on the back look really weak and not of much quality.
> 
> Hopefully next week I will receive these:


I think you're about to get a fake Zenith on that Torbollo. That logo is clearly photoshopped in.


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

This afternoon I ordered a Didun. This one.










And a sellers pic


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

the thwo shinobi divers arrived today and im very disappointed ;< each one has some flaws ;< i have opened disputes will see how it will go


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Uros TSI said:


> I have that Pagani and it is a beauty. If it only had screw in caseback...


...and wasn't 46.5mm. If it were 38-40mm, I would own a black and a white!


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I think you're about to get a fake Zenith on that Torbollo. That logo is clearly photoshopped in.


It is not. There is one feedback with picture and Torbollo inscription is on the dial.

@Ninja, it is not 46.5. Not even with the crown. It's about 41, 42mm max with no crown included.

But I agree that 38-39 would be perfect.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strmwatch (Mar 1, 2016)

GraX said:


> the thwo shinobi divers arrived today and im very disappointed ;< each one has some flaws ;< i have opened disputes will see how it will go


Just out of pure curiosity...how much did you pay for these?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

They go for about $20. That's unlucky though, mine doesn't have any defects.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> This is an older list, but it may give you a few clues. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/list-meca-quartz-watches-1224386.html
> 
> Benyar also makes their own version of the Pagani Design VK67 model. They even use the same model numbers, "2720"


Thanks Houston, I'd seen that thread before, but nothing in there come close to the value for money that the Pagani (or Benyar) offers.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Strmwatch said:


> Just out of pure curiosity...how much did you pay for these?


20$ each


----------



## ultra7k (Feb 25, 2016)

Saw an ad on my facebook feed that shows this site selling Benyars, calling them luxury watches and the like for something like $80 CAD, along with other men's items which is kind of funny considering you can buy these watches for $30-40 off ali without even looking.

Shameful.

Should I post in the comments on that ad that shows up on my feed about how you can get them for less than half the price, or leave it be?


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Uros TSI said:


> I have that Pagani and it is a beauty. If it only had screw in caseback. The four screws on the back look really weak and not of much quality.
> 
> Hopefully next week I will receive these:
> 
> ...


I'm keen to know whether the Torbollo's movement is meca-quartz. Please share this info when you received it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

You *Didun't*!



dbje said:


> This afternoon I ordered a Didun. This one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

So what is the deal with mecha-quartz? I get that it is battery instead of spring powered. I see that the chrono instantly snaps back to zero. What is the BPH of the regular second hand? Is it still one beat per second, like a regular quartz? Or 5-8 like a mechanical? Also, on the Torbollo, is the red hand the time-second hand or the chronograph-second hand? 

Thanks for helping me learn.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> So what is the deal with mecha-quartz? I get that it is battery instead of spring powered. I see that the chrono instantly snaps back to zero. What is the BPH of the regular second hand? Is it still one beat per second, like a regular quartz? Or 5-8 like a mechanical? Also, on the Torbollo, is the red hand the time-second hand or the chronograph-second hand?
> 
> Thanks for helping me learn.


It's a 4 beats per second (14,400 bph) mechanical chronograph, mated to a quartz movement.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> It's a 4 beats per second (14,400 bph) mechanical chronograph, mated to a quartz movement.


But that's only true for the chronograph, right? Regular time is shown with 1 beat per second, isn't it?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Guys, are you up for a weekend mission? 

Primary objective: find and link all cushion/pillow case watches on AliX.

Secondary objective: bring back brushed metal cases to base.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

-ix- said:


> But that's only true for the chronograph, right? Regular time is shown with 1 beat per second, isn't it?


Yes, but the running seconds is only on the sub-dial, so you don't have to stare at that annoying quartz tick. It's the little things that make all the difference. ;-)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Correct. The chrono is mechanical, the regular time is quartz.



-ix- said:


> But that's only true for the chronograph, right? Regular time is shown with 1 beat per second, isn't it?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Yes, but the running seconds is only on the sub-dial, so you don't have to stare at that annoying quartz tick. It's the little things that make all the difference. ;-)


Hear hear! 

I do love quartz though. Would prefer a Spring Drive or Precisionist any day to get a floating second hand.

Even the ticking can be satisfying, if you know it's always exactly on time as in my Casio Lineage with Tough Solar Multi Band 6 movement, pictured below.

Well, look at me, rambling again. Back to our beloved cheapos.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Today I received my Torbollo El Primero Chronograph. I can't say I'm blown away like I was upon seeing Pagani Design Chronograph, but it costs about 1/4 of the Pagani's price, so generally I'm pretty pleased.

First impressions/Pros:

The case is nicely built. No visible machine marks, nice uniform plating. I think it is cast according to something alike injection marks on the bottom of the lugs. 
Caseback is stainless steel which I like and it is screw in with nice thick rubber gasket and fine amount of thread. 
Applied indicies on the dial look nice, so does the fine sunburst on the dial itself. Hands are good overall. Subdials have concentric circles embedded and a nice shroud lifted a little bit above the dial surface.

Blue 24h dial is very nice and I like the feature a lot.

Crown has nice operation and setting the time and date is easy and precise (unlike my Benyar Calatrava Vintage Pilot (which I absolutely love) which jumps inadvertently +/- 3 minutes when pushing the crown from Setting to Idle position).

Date is spot on the date window.

It utilizes Sunon PE90 movement which I think is generally good.

Cons:

Small amount of glue residue on the subdials and around the date window which is visible under specific angles. Not a big deal really. Probably hit and miss thing due to bad QC.

Second hands not hitting marks exactly. 60 min stopwatch subdial hand positioned at 59' when reset. 
Really really poor quality strap, but looking somewhat nice. I've put a 3$ black NATO on it for now. 
Mysterious chapter ring divided in sections 0-10 with 0.5 marks between and bad print quality. 
Wears rather tall. 
Alloy case. 
Somewhat big (for my wrist and taste, of course).

Here are some pics I made:


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

I should know better than to read this thread.... Now I need one of these. 
https://www..........s.com/item/201...lgo_pvid=42b68f30-da7f-4d64-8d07-8a2f86293b82


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Uros TSI said:


> It utilizes Sunon PE90 movement which I think is generally good.


I have a Megir M3006 with the Sunon PE902 movement (same as yours). Like many other WIS who bought the Megirs, my stem disengaged, and it became impossible to reset the time. Fair Warning - be really careful with the crown and stem! Keep in mind, the Megir was a PAM homage with a crownguard, so it's not like the stem could be pulled out too far.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Good write up. All my Sunon chronograph movements have kept excellent time, but there has been variation in how well their second hands have hit the markers.

One of mine also had a subdial that wasn't always resetting to exactly the 12 o'clock position, but I remember that I was able to make it reset perfectly with a few button presses.



Uros TSI said:


> Today I received my Torbollo El Primero Chronograph. I can't say I'm blown away like I was upon seeing Pagani Design Chronograph, but it costs about 1/4 of the Pagani's price, so generally I'm pretty pleased.
> 
> First impressions/Pros:
> 
> ...


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Technician said:


> It looks like the Guanquin brand has some interesting offerings. For instance this one looks sleek and has a Miyota movement:
> 
> View attachment 11157114


The Miyota 8215 I belive.[/QUOTE]

If anyone wants to try this one on the cheap, I'm selling mine for $45. Cost was $60. Pretty solid watch.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Uros TSI said:


> Today I received my Torbollo El Primero Chronograph. I can't say I'm blown away like I was upon seeing Pagani Design Chronograph, but it costs about 1/4 of the Pagani's price, so generally I'm pretty pleased.
> 
> First impressions/Pros:
> 
> ...


marker at 12 is tilted?


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

com/item/2017-New-Men-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-PAGANI-DESIGN-Men-s-Fashion-Cacual-Business-Sports-Wrist-Watches/32811623111.html
They copying every TAG Heuer. I hope they copying vintage Heuer with Seiko VK series








com/item/SOLLEN-New-Ultra-Thin-Luxury-Brand-Tourbillon-Mechanical-Watches-Men-All-Steel-Sapphire-Surface-Calendar-Business/32809238811.html
I can't see what cal. is this (I'm sure it's not Miyota or Seiko)


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

The Pagani Design are very good quality. I have these two and the finishing and quality is superb


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

The Sollen watch looks nice to me, particularly in blue or grey. The movement picture is peculiarly/suspiciously poor, but I'd guess it's a Seagull.



riposte said:


> com/item/2017-New-Men-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-PAGANI-DESIGN-Men-s-Fashion-Cacual-Business-Sports-Wrist-Watches/32811623111.html
> They copying every TAG Heuer. I hope they copying vintage Heuer with Seiko VK series
> View attachment 11744050
> 
> ...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> The Pagani Design are very good quality. I have these two and the finishing and quality is superb
> 
> View attachment 11744394
> View attachment 11744402
> ...


Those look great Maverick. Can you tell me if either of those have the central seconds hand as the chrono hand and the subdial for the normal seconds? I think that the second one in your photos is like that but I'm not sure.

Also, what do you think of the metal bracelet? The leather strap that came with my PD was a bit rubbish and was quickly replaced.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

swank said:


> I modded my Bagelsport explorer, adding plongeur hands and a domed crystal


I replaced the 2.5mm->3.5mm domed crystal with a 1mm dome. The crystal is not proud of the bezel and I like the looks better.


----------



## AndrewJohnPollock (May 4, 2014)

Sinobi Coke Diver arrived, picked it up Friday. The only flaws I can find are that the two dots above the 12:00 marker are not perfectly lined up, and the bezel has a very tiny white dot. Pretty good for $20! The watch overall is well worth the money. The bezel looks a little bit cheap, the clasp is a bit wobbly, but for the money it's well worth it.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

AndrewJohnPollock said:


> Sinobi Coke Diver arrived, picked it up Friday. The only flaws I can find are that the two dots above the 12:00 marker are not perfectly lined up, and the bezel has a very tiny white dot. Pretty good for $20! The watch overall is well worth the money. The bezel looks a little bit cheap, the clasp is a bit wobbly, but for the money it's well worth it.
> View attachment 11761674


mine also have missaligned dots


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

maverick13z said:


> The Pagani Design are very good quality. I have these two and the finishing and quality is superb
> 
> View attachment 11744410


is the hand near the 9 o'clock position active or just decorative? and if active, what does it indicate?


----------



## househalfman (Nov 9, 2016)

I got my nautilus homage with white dial from bagelsport today, after a month. Overall it's pretty good, feels and looks more than the $50 I paid for it. The bracelet does form a curve on the lugs though and it kinda feels weird; definitely makes it wear large. I might sell the watch because of it. 

On another note, any recommendations for a field/pilot watch that's Hamilton khaki-esque?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*New Review* *- https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/guanqin-gj16033-classic-style-incredible-value-4311786.html

*


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Just came in. I really like it. Will review it later.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

riposte said:


> com/item/SOLLEN-New-Ultra-Thin-Luxury-Brand-Tourbillon-Mechanical-Watches-Men-All-Steel-Sapphire-Surface-Calendar-Business/32809238811.html
> I can't see what cal. is this (I'm sure it's not Miyota or Seiko)
> View attachment 11744082


I like reading those descriptions:

'tribute elite men'
'30 meters of life waterproof'
'back cover: hollow perspective bottom cover'
'natural black surface'

and

'u're worth it menoanquer the worid teintopwatches you're wworth iter the worldjsdun best watchesyou're warth it (and so on...)'


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

househalfman said:


> On another note, any recommendations for a field/pilot watch that's Hamilton khaki-esque?


I think you can't go wrong with the Seiko SNK803, SNK805, SNK807, or SNK809. Inexpensive, well made, comfortable. Or if you want a step up from that, the SNZG series.


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Friends,

Has anyone bought any of these for Aliex. It looks quite good to me. I would appreciate if you guys can share your experience.


----------



## noeyez (Apr 24, 2017)

Does anyone have any experience with the brand Mini Focus? I saw this watch which seems like a good deal...

/MINI-FOCUS-Brand-Fashion-Luxury-Siliconer-Waterproof-Watchband-Bracelet-Men-Casual-Sport-Clock-Watch-Gift-Quartz/32796355276.html


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Prashant pandey said:


> Friends,
> 
> Has anyone bought any of these for Aliex. It looks quite good to me. I would appreciate if you guys can share your experience.


They look nice, if a little pricey for a complete unknown.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Those Loreo look OK, but I can't figure out if the bezel insert is supposed to be ceramic. Some nice colour options anyway.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

The Loreo is more expensive than an Invicta 8926 which has a known Seiko NH35a movement. I don't think it is a good idea.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> Those look great Maverick. Can you tell me if either of those have the central seconds hand as the chrono hand and the subdial for the normal seconds? I think that the second one in your photos is like that but I'm not sure.
> 
> Also, what do you think of the metal bracelet? The leather strap that came with my PD was a bit rubbish and was quickly replaced.


Ok, this is from memory as they are not in front of me right now, but I am like 98% sure they both have the central seconds hand as the chrono - and I believe the second one has the subdial for normal seconds.

On the metal band, it is surprisingly nice. I am pleased with it. I have swapped out numerous bands / straps but had no desire to on this one. The leather strap OTOH is ahh, ok. I kept it because it matches the style with the red stitching but I would not call the leather strap quality.. It is acceptable but at some point I can see myself replacing it


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Choptop said:


> is the hand near the 9 o'clock position active or just decorative? and if active, what does it indicate?


It is active. As to what it indicates, I confess I am not 100% sure. I don't use the chrono function that much on most watches - and I switch watches every day so . . . But if I recall, when I first tried it out, I believe it measured minutes in an hour as part of the chrono function. But don't hold me to that


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Prashant pandey said:


> Friends,
> 
> Has anyone bought any of these for Aliex. It looks quite good to me. I would appreciate if you guys can share your experience.


Try here. There's a link to the Amazon review. anyone have a cheap chinese brand called Loreo? - Page 3

Amazon cracks me up! 
Water resistant depth50 millimeters

The bezel is not ceramic, despite the pictures. People also seem to agree that the lume sucks.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/customer-...ef=cm_cr_dp_d_rvw_ttl?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B01IW5OPPU


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Try here. There's a link to the Amazon review. anyone have a cheap chinese brand called Loreo? - Page 3
> 
> Amazon cracks me up!
> Water resistant depth50 millimeters
> ...


Thanks a lot. This helps

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

im looking for something with president style bracelet, hidden clasp would be nice, any options besides bagel? anyone? it can be quartz


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

It seems that the Bagelsport options have evolved a bit (search for STEELBAGELSPORT on Ali). There is an "interesting" explorer-type with a flowered dial. There is also a GMT with 2 colors and 2 bezel styles that looks good.

I am happy with my explorer homage. But I now notice that it does have a bit of a stutter of the seconds hand, which is supposedly indicative of the DG2813 movement. It was compatible with miyota hands and has a 30mm crystal, I really like the mods I did.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I ordered 5 Bagelsports from .........s the first one come today and it was not the watch I ordered I ordered one with black dial only not black bezel and the day isn't in center of window sent him a message and photos to show him at first he wanted only to give me $2 off I said no I want the one I ordered now he says he will ship let's see if he does.


----------



## tkar (May 30, 2012)

Hello i saw that some of you are interested with Didun, so i bought one and i just received it today. The first impression is that it's a very heavy and big watch, it's build ok, not perfect but for the 46$ it's fine, there are few things i dislike, first the chrono hands ain't land perfectly on the markers ( that is no biggie), the second thing is that the strap is really short and has the Audemars Piguet name on it, other than that its not to bad. The date on the watch is small and hard to read, the logo is not printed if i'm not wrong, the minute and the hour hand does have lume, but its not even close to the lume that even Casio provides. I have no idea what the quartz movement is. In general it's an ok watch for me, and a well spend 46$ for an AP homage


----------



## m235i (Jan 17, 2017)

Eyki Overfly Panda
11 usd 
I like it









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone have advice for buying a watch on al-xpress without submitting a picture of my drivers license and credit card?

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

tguerin18 said:


> Anyone have advice for buying a watch on al-xpress without submitting a picture of my drivers license and credit card?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


I had the same issue last year when the Bagelsport Nautilus first made an appearance. I could not get around it so I gave up and did not get anything. When they reappeared this year I tried again and it let me go straight through without an issue. I am not sure if this was because I had already created an account previously! Others have just been able to work straight away.

I am not sure what the answer is.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tguerin18 said:


> Anyone have advice for buying a watch on al-xpress without submitting a picture of my drivers license and credit card?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


It sounds bad until you realize that many people have had that same request from PayPal. Self-made billionaire, Jack Ma, founded Alibaba. In addition to Alibaba.com, they also own TaoBao, TMall, and Ali Express. Their payment system is AliPay.

If you wouldn't have a problem using PayPal or Amazon, then AliPay should be no problem. TaoBao/TMall is the Amazon of China, and Ali Express is like the foreign versions of Amazon. Alibaba.com is designed for wholesale items for smaller foreign retailers (B-2-B), like for people with eBay stores and some microbrands. Just like PayPal, would you rather give your personal info to a large and secure payment system, or to an individual seller in China?

*Alibaba's Jack Ma Is Truly Building a Global Retail Empire | Fortune.com

AliPay Expands to Four Million U.S. Merchants*


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Couldn't resist this one. There's just something about brown sunburst... 










Just under $20 shipped.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been thinking about a field watch, and stumbled upon these Burei automatics tonight.
> 
> $65.50 with their $3 off coupon, and you get a sapphire crystal and, I've seen at two different sites, a Seiko NH-35 movement. (If true, something to consider next time a microbrand is making you pay $400 to $500 for a watch with one.)
> 
> ...


Just arrived today, and it's a pleasant surprise. These cheaper watches often give off a cheap-watch vibe, and this one really doesn't.





























The hands and indices have sort of a vintage lume color to them, which works well with the military, field watch feel of it. Nice brushing on the sides of the case and lugs; the indices are all neat and perfect. The leather-backed canvas strap comes in different colors; I think Army green works well.

It would be perfect at 39 or 40 mm; 42mm (not including a prominent crown guard and gnurled crown) seems a little much. But just a little. Lug-to-lug is about 48, 48.5. Being under 50 heightens its wearability.









I can't say how long the lume lasts yet, but in the moment, it's solid.









Nice-looking, affordable daily wearer from Ali. How about that?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice write up, WTW, thank you. What's your wrist size? I'm thinking it is a bit too big for comfort for my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Nice write up, WTW, thank you. What's your wrist size? I'm thinking it is a bit too big for comfort for my 6.75" wrist.


About 7 7/8".

It will definitely wear big on the smaller-wristed, due to its case dynamics. But the relatively shorter lugs help.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just arrived today..
> 
> View attachment 11815378
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. I've had my eye on that one for a while.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

The Geya is great. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just arrived today, and it's a pleasant surprise. These cheaper watches often give off a cheap-watch vibe, and this one really doesn't.
> 
> The hands and indices have sort of a vintage lume color to them, which works well with the military, field watch feel of it. Nice brushing on the sides of the case and lugs; the indices are all neat and perfect. The leather-backed canvas strap comes in different colors; I think Army green works well.
> 
> ...


My argument has been that some of the "mushroom" brands are really a good value. I posted a deal for a Burei over on the bargains thread, and a few WIS lost their SH_T!

My new Guanqin GJ16033 is really nice for under $60. https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/guanqin-gj16033-classic-style-incredible-value-4311786.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*BUREI* Sapphire Mirror 3ATM 41mm x 6.6mm Quartz Watch - RED AND WHITE AND BLUE *Normally $43+* *NOW $20.72*










(I originally posted that deal I mentioned, but then I checked and it had sold out. I guess other people thought it was a good deal!) Replaced with another bargain.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Haters gonna hate HR. You do you man! I appreciate your hard work!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

w4tchnut said:


> The Geya is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NOPE! Sorry, I've been told by experts that I only post cheap crap, so I must ignore your first hand experience and follow their opinions. A $15 watch with sapphire and a real chronograph working on the large central hand is not a deal!

Please accept my sincerest apologies for leading you down this path!

*But seriously, it looks really nice!*


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> NOPE! Sorry, I've been told by experts that I only post cheap crap, so I must ignore your first hand experience and follow their opinions. A $15 watch with sapphire and a real chronograph working on the large central hand is not a deal!
> 
> Please accept my sincerest apologies for leading you down this path!
> 
> *But seriously, it looks really nice!*


HR, stay strong, brother!
You mustn't let a few ignorant detractors bother you.
Many of us have benefited from your reviews and, yes, the GREAT DEALS you uncover. And we have your back!

Doubters would become believers if they could handle this Geya, even those two in the Bargain thread.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Seiko inside a Pagani Design. 
VK67 meca quartz.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Uros TSI said:


> Seiko inside a Pagani Design.
> VK67 meca quartz.
> 
> 
> ...


How does the dial look like? And what is case size?


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> NOPE! Sorry, I've been told by experts that I only post cheap crap, so I must ignore your first hand experience and follow their opinions. A $15 watch with sapphire and a real chronograph working on the large central hand is not a deal!
> 
> Please accept my sincerest apologies for leading you down this path!
> 
> *But seriously, it looks really nice!*


I'm very angry with you HR.

_*Very angry*_ that you reminded me once again about the Geya, and that I can't find it anywhere for $15. :-d

(But mostly angry at myself for not jumping on the deal when I had the chance.)


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Omegafanboy said:


> I had the same issue last year when the Bagelsport Nautilus first made an appearance. I could not get around it so I gave up and did not get anything. When they reappeared this year I tried again and it let me go straight through without an issue. I am not sure if this was because I had already created an account previously! Others have just been able to work straight away.
> 
> I am not sure what the answer is.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback on this. I'll give it some time and see if it let's me order in a few months without the pics.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> How does the dial look like? And what is case size?


About 41-42mm without crown.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

w4tchnut said:


> The Geya is great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! Couldn't get it here on Amazon UK, couldn't find it on Ali either. Anybody know where else I could source this one??


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> That looks great! Couldn't get it here on Amazon UK, couldn't find it on Ali either. Anybody know where else I could source this one??


@l1xpr33ss has them, but price is not so good. 
That's why it was such a deal. 
Thanks to HR. 









Here's some more eye candy 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

Uros TSI said:


> About 41-42mm without crown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> That looks great! Couldn't get it here on Amazon UK, couldn't find it on Ali either. Anybody know where else I could source this one??


While not exactly the same, the closest substitute is the *Guanqin GS19060* for *$25.99* I suspect the chrono functions are only running on the subdials.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

OK fellas, this one is really calling to me. Can't figure out if the bezel moves or not tho.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> While not exactly the same, the closest substitute is the *Guanqin GS19060* for *$25.99* I suspect the chrono functions are only running on the subdials.


Thanks Houston - I'd seen those Guanqins and liked the look of them, but the chrono seconds on the sub-dial is the deal-breaker for me!

I'll keep an eye on that Geya on Ali and hopefully it'll come down in price at some point.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nachodaddy said:


> OK fellas, this one is really calling to me. Can't figure out if the bezel moves or not tho.


That's the Ochstin GQ044A. The chronograph only runs on the sub-dials, and the central second hand is just a continuous sweep second. I suspect the bezel is fixed, since all the pics show it aligned to 12:00 (or 11:59). Several sellers offer it for $18.99. Lume on hour and minute hands only.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> That's the Ochstin GQ044A. The chronograph only runs on the sub-dials, and the central second hand is just a continuous sweep second. I suspect the bezel is fixed, since all the pics show it aligned to 12:00 (or 11:59). Several sellers offer it for $18.99. Lume on hour and minute hands only.


 Thank you sir!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> I'll keep an eye on that Geya on Ali and hopefully it'll come down in price at some point.


No need, it's like Houston gets a text message before the deals go public. 
He'll let us know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OSK (May 16, 2017)

What about the Sinobi SW12 for USD 21.56 (excl. coupons)? The watch seems remarkably similar to the Guanqin GS19060, but I would gladly admit that looks can be deceiving...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

OSK said:


> What about the Sinobi SW12 for USD 21.56 (excl. coupons)? The watch seems remarkably similar to the Guanqin GS19060, but I would gladly admit that looks can be deceiving...


I wouldn't be surprised if they were exactly the same, wouldn't be the first time on Ali!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if they were exactly the same, wouldn't be the first time on Ali!


Gimto also has one. The difference can be the movement used, Sunon vs Miyota or Seiko, and sapphire vs mineral crystal. The cases and dials may be be from the same suppliers. The Guanqin comes in different colors, and has small differences in the hands and dials, plus sapphire. The other two have greater water resistance ratings. The bracelets all look the same.

They are all copying the IWC original, so it's hard to know how much commonality they share.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Gimto also has one. The difference can be the movement used, Sunon vs Miyota or Seiko, and sapphire vs mineral crystal. The cases and dials may be be from the same suppliers. The Guanqin comes in different colors, and has small differences in the hands and dials, plus sapphire. The other two have greater water resistance ratings. The bracelets all look the same.
> 
> Yhey are all copying the IWC original, so it's hard to know how much commonality they share.


Thanks Houston. I've been considering picking up something in that IWC style but the only ones I've seen with a proper chrono seconds on the central seconds are the Parnis version and the Geya. Do you know of any others?


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

There are also Holuns in different colour variations, Ochstin with a grainy(?) dial and a very cheap Kinyued, amongst many other. 

I bought the Kinyued a few months ago. Don't do it. It has a really cheap appearance. Just a waste of space and money.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

-ix- said:


> There are also Holuns in different colour variations, Ochstin with a grainy(?) dial and a very cheap Kinyued, amongst many other.
> 
> I bought the Kinyued a few months ago. Don't do it. It has a really cheap appearance. Just a waste of space and money.


And Carnival!


----------



## davidefernandes (Dec 13, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> So mine arrived today - first impressions, it is quite nice. My pictures are not the best. But the watch looks good
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Another one here. I agree with your review, but the clasp... Is a piece of cr...


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Anyone found 
fold over clasp on Aliex made out of solid steel? Cant seem to find any and strapcode has it for 40$ plus shipping. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## OSK (May 16, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> And Carnival!


Admittedly at a somewhat different price point than the "grainy" Ochstins ;-)


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Hey guys - anyone happens to have a recommendation for a ladies watch? I am looking for something cheerfuller and young for my gloomy aging missus  She does not wear a watch, never did, and I want something that would be fashionable for her. She likes vivid color and is a more casual type the dress up gal.

Any hands-on experience or great deal?

These are some ~$20 options I was looking at:

Just for the strap (she loves my Natos) Dom:









............s.com/item/skeleton-Watch-Women-DOM-brand-luxury-Fashion-Casual-quartz-watches-leather-Lady-mujer-women-wristwatches-Girl/32723699855.html?spm=2114.01010108.3.22.oto6r

This no-name Mickey:









.............s.com/item/100-Genuine-Disney-children-Mickey-mouse-cartoon-watch-fashion-digital-Wristwatch-Relogio-Clock-casual-quartz-leather/32754134823.html

I like this Dom's dial, but no so much the strap...










.............s.com/item/DOM-luxury-brand-waterproof-style-watch-quartz-leather-women-reloj-de-las-mujeres-watches-women/32790907910.html

This Julius (?) looks interesting...










.............s.com/item/JULIUS-Brand-Watches-Women-Luxury-Leather-Quartz-Watch-Ladies-3D-Big-Dial-Window-Clock-Hour-montre/32697077463.html

and finally, this Skone looks like a cheapo but I think she'll like the colors options...









.............s.com/item/SKONE-Ladybird-Style-Candy-Color-Big-Face-Fashion-Watches-Rhinestone-Dial-Silicone-Strap-Women-Watch-Girls/32654894388.html

Would love to hear what you think or if you have any other ideas.

Thanks!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I bought my wife a couple of SKMEI children's digital watches....they're actually well made nice designs, keep good time, reliable WR, and well sized for a ladies watch. The first has a nice silicone strap and domed crystal, the second an actual brushed steel bezel (while my actual Gshock has painted plastic crap), great EL on both. Bargains!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Weird thing about those SKMEIs is the 12/24 hour setting. It's not a button that toggles between the two when in time-setting mode like a Casio. 

You have to advance the hour though 48 hours, like 00:00 to 23:59 then 00:00am to 11:59am then 12:00noon to 11:59pm and back to the start in a big continuous cycle. Makes my head spin!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm kind of intrigued by this Makibes EX16. Not a bad looker, and all kinds of functions including pedometer, distance traveled and calories burned, and Blue Tooth capabilities with Android. Only 50m water resistance is a downside, but I guess it's something. It's $17.99 on Ali ( https://goo.gl/jtqsJn ) or $14.99 for the red accents one at Geekbuying: Makibes EX16 Smart Watch Red


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Note: Do not wear in the mulberry. 

(I love butchered English translations on watch narratives!)


----------



## brunico (Jan 8, 2017)

There's a new Pagani Design automatic that I can't link to - the first automatic I've seen from them. About £40/$60. 40mm dial excluding crown, 20mm lug width (this listing says 42mm for the dial including the crown, but others say 40mm without, which seems right judging by photos). Apparently it's a 2813 movement you can see through the caseback (I have no idea).

[insert domain]/item/Reloj-Hombre-Top-Luxury-Brand-Men-Automatic-mechanical-Watches-Men-Casual-fashion-business-Man-Clock-Watch/32811786175.html

A "casual fashion business" watch if you read the description, an "elegant" watch if you read the caseback. No mention if safe to wear in the mulberry.

I have one of the Pagani Design chronographs with a Seiko meca-quartz. Very nicely done, though the railway-track subseconds don't quite line up with the indices, and some of the lume spots and indices don't quite align. None of this is noticeable when you check the time, only when you look closely, and the polishing and brushing and everything else are all decent enough. So I'm half-tempted to get this one to see whether they can do a proper job with a simpler dial.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I must admit I like the look of those weekender clones, particularly this one which appears to have a sandwich dial.
















Shame about the near-invisible hands though. :roll:


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Lancman said:


> I must admit I like the look of those weekender clones, particularly this one which appears to have a sandwich dial.
> 
> View attachment 11896202
> 
> ...


I jumped for my app when I thought that was a blue sandwich dial. Not sure I am as excited about the black.


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

If only they had indigo backlighting...

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Lancman said:


> I must admit I like the look of those weekender clones, particularly this one which appears to have a sandwich dial.
> 
> View attachment 11896202
> 
> ...


It's been on my wish list for a while. Looks excellent. Your own pictures?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Lancman said:


> I must admit I like the look of those weekender clones, particularly this one which appears to have a sandwich dial.
> 
> View attachment 11896202
> 
> ...


And those sub dials look terribly misaligned, alas.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

-ix- said:


> It's been on my wish list for a while. Looks excellent. Your own pictures?


No, I pinched them from Ali-Xpress.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> And those sub dials look terribly misaligned, alas.


Damn, hadn't noticed that, good spot. It's blindingly obvious now you've pointed it out. :-(


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> While not exactly the same, the closest substitute is the *Guanqin GS19060* for *$25.99* I suspect the chrono functions are only running on the subdials.


You suspected correctly. I wish I'd paid attention to that before ordering one.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> And those sub dials look terribly misaligned, alas.


I think it is just an optical trick due to the sandwich dial design.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> I think it is just an optical trick due to the sandwich dial design.


I envy your optimism, but I think you're giving a $20 China-watch too much credit.


----------



## kenzo87 (Nov 29, 2014)

It's OK for 22$ Watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Jaragar A389
Video review and some pictures 





View attachment 11962738

View attachment 11962746

View attachment 11962778

View attachment 11962818


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice! Says ~$19 now on Ali.

Anyone recognize the movement?


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Help needed!

I am looking for a bracelet for my Citizen Promaster BN0150. Maybe anyone has experience with Ali's bracelets?

My requirements:
$15-$20
Solid stainless steel 20mm (tapper preferred)
Brushed finish
Screws links
Curved end preferred (solid end links only, with fit for Citizen BN0150)
Oyster style preferred
Micro adjustments

I have seen a few but the weakest spot always seems to be the clasp.

What do you think? When a whole watch costs less than $20 isn't it a reasonable price range for a band?

This is all I've found so far:

20mm Curved End Stainless Steel Watch Band FITS Invicta Pro Diver 89260B 8926OB

https://www..........s.com/item/20mm-New-silver-brushed-stainless-steel-Curved-end-watch-band-strap-Bracelets-For-ROLEXwatch/32599309448.html

Picture of the perfect one (but this one from Strapcode.com costs $70):










Thank you!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody partaken of these Smael G-Shock Mudmaster wannabes?

Doesn't look too bad for $11.69.

https://goo.gl/zX4j3K


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody partaken of these Smael G-Shock Mudmaster wannabes?
> 
> Doesn't look too bad for $11.69.
> 
> ...


I can't answer your question but I'm starting to wonder, is there much substantial difference between the 5 and $10 watches featured here and the $10 to $15 watches at Walmart?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> I can't answer your question but I'm starting to wonder, is there much substantial difference between the 5 and $10 watches featured here and the $10 to $15 watches at Walmart?


Probably not. But I've never seen a G-shock Mudmaster-like watch at my Walmart.


----------



## evtansk (Jan 19, 2016)

Just got mine. Couldn't be much happier. $65.99 for the "Aquaracer" and $11 for the "Aquis"


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

evtansk said:


> Just got mine. Couldn't be much happier. $65.99 for the "Aquaracer" and $11 for the "Aquis"
> 
> View attachment 11985354
> 
> ...


Hi could you please share case diameter and lug to lug size of that pagani watch?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

evtansk said:


> Just got mine. Couldn't be much happier. $65.99 for the "Aquaracer" and $11 for the "Aquis"


And where did you get that Sinobi for $11?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

That Parmezani looks killer! How's the quality?


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks decent on grey nato


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

evtansk said:


> Just got mine. Couldn't be much happier. $65.99 for the "Aquaracer" and $11 for the "Aquis"
> 
> View attachment 11985354
> 
> ...


is the pagani really 48mm and Quartz ala the description?


----------



## mrmojo (Jan 27, 2014)

evtansk said:


> Just got mine. Couldn't be much happier. $65.99 for the "Aquaracer" and $11 for the "Aquis"
> 
> View attachment 11985354
> 
> ...


Link to the Pagani please. Like... now! 

EDIT: Nevermind, found it!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

mrmojo said:


> Link to the Pagani please. Like... now!


It's easy enough to find if you do a search for Pagani Design, came up on the first page of results for me.

https://www.a........s.com/item/PAG...s-Waterproof-Watch-Men-Sport/32811093744.html

Seagull ST6 automatic movement


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Jay McQueen said:


> Looks decent on grey nato
> 
> View attachment 11988890


Mine stopped after about two weeks. Got full refund.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Uros TSI said:


> Mine stopped after about two weeks. Got full refund.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I guess it was a stopwatch... Looks nice though.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

bvc2005 said:


> I guess it was a stopwatch... Looks nice though.


I see what you did there


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

So the Didun arrived today. I ordered the invert Panda and I must admit it's a very solid built watch. It's heavy, Chrono action feels solid and the finish looks very good too. Only minor thing is that the strap might be too short for people with a bigger wrist.



















Lume is only applied to the hour and seconds hand and seems fine the first minute but that it fades quite quickly.










A good watch for the money spend. I'll wear it for a couple of days and see how I like it. O and it wears smaller than it looks on the pics.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Sarosto said:


> I see what you did there


Grazie mille!


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

any jump hour watches on ali?


----------



## watchman1221 (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks to everyone for the cool pics of their finds on Ali Express! I just checked out the site- pretty cool place for homage and unique watches.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Been thinking of getting one of these Shark Army watches they say Japan movement any have one thanks.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Don't do it! Plated alloy case, hands too short, no screw down. A real SKX is relatively more expensive, but in absolute terms it's not a life changing amount and you'd have a watch to last decades.

I like cheap and cheerful, but that is cheap and nasty!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ED209 said:


> Don't do it! Plated alloy case, hands too short, no screw down. A real SKX is relatively more expensive, but in absolute terms it's not a life changing amount and you'd have a watch to last decades.
> 
> I like cheap and cheerful, but that is cheap and nasty!


Lol I already have a SKX was thinking of this just for work but maybe I'll look more.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Did we found out the diameter of Pagani Design seagull automatic TAGlike diverlike watch? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Uros TSI said:


> Did we found out the diameter of Pagani Design seagull automatic TAGlike diverlike watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It's 43mm × 50mm.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks a lot! With or without crown and crownguards? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)




----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

There are also descriptions saying Quartz. That is why I am asking. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

What movement could a Seagull ST6 be compared to?

If the PD Aquaracer had sapphire it would be hard to resist. On a minor note, the bezel tabs are also incorrectly placed.

I might still grab it for my old man as I can get 7% cash back.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> What movement could a Seagull ST6 be compared to?
> 
> If the PD Aquaracer had sapphire it would be hard to resist. On a minor note, the bezel tabs are also incorrectly placed.
> 
> I might still grab it for my old man as I can get 7% cash back.


*17jewels.info - Sea-Gull ST6

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianjin_Seagull

Copied from Tianjin Seagull - Chinese Watch Wiki

*_In 1975, the woman's watch ST6 was developed. The smaller size meant it was neither as accurate or robust as the ST5, however it was still a good watch with a good reputation. It was China's first export-quality woman's watch. Due to a simplified construction, the ST6 was significantly cheaper to make than the ST5.

Building upon these two successes, ST5 and ST6 movements were sold to Mechanica Fina in Romania for the manufacture of Orex watches.

By the early 1980s, the mechanical watch market was declining, quartz digital watches, especially multi-function models, were reaching the peak of popularity, and a new demand for very thin quartz analogue watches was emerging. At the same time, economic policy in China was changing, leading towards more international trade, both import and export. This was a tough time for the Chinese watch industry. Simple hand-winding watches still had their uses (for example China's first South Pole expedition in 1985 was equipped with Sea-Gull ST5 watches) but on the general market they were simply not competitive. Tianjin Watch Factory met the challenges of the 1980s by developing the quartz calibres ST9 and ST11, which were reliable and successful at least on the domestic market.

Their other response to quartz competition was slightly controversial, although by no means unique in the Chinese watch industry. Mechanical watches were still competitive against quartz on some markets so long as they were self-winding and not too expensive e.g. Seiko 5. The calibre ST6D was based on the woman's watch calibre ST6, but with an over sized dial plate supporting a calendar mechanism big enough for a man-sized watch. An auto-winding module was installed with a large diameter rotor. The result was low-cost and of reasonable quality, albeit somewhat fragile.

As successful as the ST6D has been, it was something of a stop-gap, so a new all-purpose base calibre was developed in 1997. The calibre ST16 drew extensively upon the design of the popular Japanese Miyota 8200 series, but incorporating a high-efficiency auto-winding system inspired by Seiko. This provided Sea-Gull with a modern, simple and efficient full-sized wristwatch calibre that served as the basis of a myriad of complicated variants. The revised ST17 allowed even further diversity. The ST16 and ST17 have proved very popular, but demand remains strong for the ST6D which remains as Sea-Gull's base model, and is also now available with many complications. _​


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks HR for your effort. I've read those already, but being a novice in the Chinese movement arena means I don't know much about the reliability and longevity of aST6. 

I have a couple of 82XX movements already and have found them to accurate and reliable (albeit noisy). I gather from your info that the ST6 is inferior to Miyota 8200 series?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

one more on ali for 20$






please visit my channel


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Briefly had a chance to play with one of those yesterday. It was positively huuuuge.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> *17jewels.info - Sea-Gull ST6
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tianjin_Seagull
> 
> ...


Speaking of the Master of Chinese deals, HR. I've been keeping my eye out for cheap Chinese movements, if you run across any that are ETA or compatible such as the HZ6300 or ST2130 or ST1812, please post them. Even a cheap Chinese watch I could just yank the movement out, especially a really cheap one I could yank the l'engine out would be great. I need them for watch movement cleaning and oiling practice and will probably kill them, so I want them cheap. I guess Miyota or Seiko compatible would be OK too, I need to learn those movements as well, which is a 2813 I think?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

For a cheap DG2813 watch, there is the *Guanqin GQ008815 (Le Locle homage) for $48.28 *The movements cost about *$28-$35 on eBay. An ST2130 on eBay starts around $72

All these watches have stainless steel cases and sapphire crystals

*









The *Guanqin GJ16034 is $62.43* and comes with a *Seiko NH36A* movement










For something a little different, there the Sea-Gull ST2504 retrograde Day/Date - *Guanqin GJ16009 for $70.80*. *These cost $210 in a Sea-Gull M171S *The *Rodina R009* variants cost *$145* when they were still available.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GEARBEST FLASH SALE - 60% OFF!*

*Guanqin GQ13007* - 40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota small seconds quartz, 10 ATM/100M WR
*WAS $15.23* on sale - *NOW $6.96* *3 of the 5 color choices at this price*


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

14$




to see more reviews visit my channel


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ008815* - Silver/White - *$22.92 *Silver/Black* $30.16* These had already been on sale for *$48.28* (next lowest price on internet - AliEx $45.39)
Sapphire, (DG2813?) automatic, 38mm stainless steel case, exhibition back, Tissot Le Locle homage


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Carnival 8818G* - Ceramic and Stainless Steel Automatic - *$32.37* next best price *$49.97 on eBay* (Over $70 on Ali Express)
sapphire, 41mm, 25 jewel automatic, stainless steel with ceramic bezel and center links, solid end links, signed crown, butterfly clasp


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Many would say get the $40 200M Casio mdv106.


For the sake of me, I can't find any MDV106 under the $60 mark.
To Europe, cheapest price on the bay is 80 EUR ($90) inc. shipping :-(


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Carnival 8818G* - Ceramic and Stainless Steel Automatic - *$32.37* next best price *$49.97 on eBay* (Over $70 on Ali Express)
> sapphire, 41mm, 25 jewel automatic, stainless steel with ceramic bezel and center links, solid end links, signed crown, butterfly clasp


If anyone would know HR, it's you.

Are there any Submariner style watches from Ali, Gear Best, etc, that have similar specs?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Carnival 8818G* - Ceramic and Stainless Steel Automatic - *$32.37* next best price *$49.97 on eBay* (Over $70 on Ali Express)
> sapphire, 41mm, 25 jewel automatic, stainless steel with ceramic bezel and center links, solid end links, signed crown, butterfly clasp


I wonder why they didn't put "Automatic" on the dial. It's a nice homage to the Longines.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

matlobi said:


> If anyone would know HR, it's you.
> 
> Are there any Submariner style watches from Ali, Gear Best, etc, that have similar specs?


Not at this price point. It seems like Gearbest is closing out certain models. Gearbest has very few divers.

It's hard to beat Invicta Pro Divers for price vs specs.

Croton has this quartz diver for sale. It's only a mineral crystal, but I have the same model in a different colorway, and it's a nice piece for the price. 200M WR. It's actually a homage of the *Marcello C Nettuno 3 & Tridente.*

*Croton CA301157ORBK - $29.95*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Homage of the Om€ga Seamaster 300 "007 Spectre" Special Edition with the 12-hour rotating bezel aka "cheap GMT".
*$34.99
*(search "spectre watch" on AliX)*









*According to the review the name printed on the dial appears to be really "PAULAREIS".
(I saw in another topic that there were problems with this brand before).

Nicolas


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Homage of the Om€ga Seamaster 300 "007 Spectre" Special Edition with the 12-hour rotating bezel aka "cheap GMT".
> *$34.99
> *(search "spectre watch" on AliX)*
> 
> ...


"All 3 small dials working fine." Also says "Swiss made" on the dial. Pretty sure it has a very budget 21J movement too. You might want to look at the case back too to make sure it isn't branded...if you know what I mean.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Double Post.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I got one of those Paulares recently. When it arrived it was a replica with Omega printed on the dial. Also the bezel insert is just as bad as it looks, with bubbles under the poorly applied indicies. Briefly looked into replacing the bezel insert, but had trouble finding the right size. Totally not worth it as the insert makes it look like trash.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

mougino said:


> Homage of the Om€ga Seamaster 300 "007 Spectre" Special Edition with the 12-hour rotating bezel aka "cheap GMT".
> *$34.99
> *(search "spectre watch" on AliX)*
> 
> ...


Don't waste your $$. I ordered the "Paulareis" PO and it turned out to be a fake Omega. They did refund my $$ though, and I didn't have to return the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> Don't waste your $$. I ordered the "Paulereis" PO and it turned out to be a fake Omega. They did refund my $$ though, and I didn't have to return the watch.


Thanks for the advice, although I might just take one for the bezel insert, it might fit my MDV106-1AV and I'm dying to have a 12hr bezel on this cheap diver...

In other news: AliX have just started their mid-year sale. Up to 50% discount on a bunch of interesting watches (sinobi, lk colouring, skmei, casio etc.)

Might be some interesting deals...

Nicolas

Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

mougino said:


> Thanks for the advice, although I might just take one for the bezel insert, it might fit my MDV106-1AV and I'm dying to have a 12hr bezel on this cheap diver...
> 
> Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


Don't even do that, the bezel insert is trash, read my comment above. See those bubbles on the insert? It is just a crappy sticker. The insert is what makes the watch complete trash.


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

swank said:


> Don't even do that, the bezel insert is trash, read my comment above. See those bubbles on the insert? It is just a crappy sticker. The insert is what makes the watch complete trash.


It appears to me like those bubbles are in the protective plastic that covers the bezel insert. If the insert is just a sticker, what's underneath it? Can you take some photos to give a better idea of what it actually looks like?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

fishrose said:


> It appears to me like those bubbles are in the protective plastic that covers the bezel insert. If the insert is just a sticker, what's underneath it? Can you take some photos to give a better idea of what it actually looks like?


Ah, it was a cover, I didn't realize that.

However this is a really odd sized watch. I don't think the bezel insert will be a size one can reuse easily.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I know these won't appeal to most guys, but they could make a nice gift for a wife, daughter or girlfriend.

_*Guanqin GJ16016*_ - Special Price on Rose Gold & Black version - *$22.37 59% OFF* (other colors $47.15 on 14% SALE) (lowest price on Ali Express $54.85)

40mm x 10mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, automatic movement


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

I sometimes wonder whether they would sell more by marketing a sterile face. Nice looking watch with unknown brand name = cheap. No brand name, you are left wondering.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

I've been keeping an eye out on a good deal on a PAGANI DESIGN watch that isn't huge.. I just ordered a Guanqin thanks to seeing positive comments about them and sale notices on here! Would they be some of the best of Ali or are there better ones? We need a chart to keep track of what the best watches on there are. . Thanks for posting everything!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fishrose (Jun 30, 2013)

woodville63 said:


> I sometimes wonder whether they would sell more by marketing a sterile face. Nice looking watch with unknown brand name = cheap. No brand name, you are left wondering.


I think just featuring a logo on the dial with no name is the sweet spot for cheap homage watches. If these Guanqin watches just had that winged shield logo I might have bought a few already.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

fishrose said:


> I think just featuring a logo on the dial with no name is the sweet spot for cheap homage watches. If these Guanqin watches just had that winged shield logo I might have bought a few already.


They have several that have just the winged shield, both in automatic and quartz. I bought one with a Bauhaus-style dial and a Miyota movement.

So now it looks like you should buy a few, fishrose!


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

just pulled trigger on a datejust tevise, will post some photos when it arrives ;D


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

GraX said:


> just pulled trigger on a datejust tevise, will post some photos when it arrives ;D


Looking forward to it, looking at those lately too!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

evtansk said:


> Just got mine. Couldn't be much happier. $65.99 for the "Aquaracer" and $11 for the "Aquis"
> 
> View attachment 11985362


Wow.. thanks for the pics.

Looks stunning for $66.
How´s the quality on the watch in total?

Case, links, glass etc .
Are you still impressed ?

Might get one


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

How long does that lume last?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fishrose said:


> I think just featuring a logo on the dial with no name is the sweet spot for cheap homage watches. If these Guanqin watches just had that winged shield logo I might have bought a few already.


At one point last year that seemed to be the direction they were going, but not on their newest models. They still have some models like you want.
*

GS19050*








*
GS19056*









and my personal favorite

*GJ16032 *w/Miyota 8215









I think for what they offer, I can deal with a little branding.

*GJ16054 *($54.25 on Ali Express)









*GJ16033
*


----------



## MAntunes (May 21, 2017)

Hi guys, not certain if this is the right thread.
I'm looking to buy my first Nato strap and I am looking at Ali-Xpress.
Can you point me to some good quality models? I'm looking for the bond style (grey and black).


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

MAntunes said:


> Hi guys, not certain if this is the right thread.
> I'm looking to buy my first Nato strap and I am looking at Ali-Xpress.
> Can you point me to some good quality models? I'm looking for the bond style (grey and black).


If you want cheapest, go to the bay and search for nylon watch strap or military watch strap, sort by lowest price and click buy it now. You should be able to get that for less than $2. I've gotten a ton of them.

If you want better quality, go to cheapest natostraps .com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bauhaus quartz watch with dome glass ("Gimto" brand)

1. chronograph version at USD 28.11









Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bauhaus quartz watch with dome glass ("Gimto" brand)

2. empty face version at USD 26.17









Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody ever pick up one of these Infantry square ana-digis?

I'm wondering if this looks as cool in-person as it does in the photos.


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody ever pick up one of these Infantry square ana-digis?
> 
> I'm wondering if this looks as cool in-person as it does in the photos.


Yeah, got one a while back. Not the exact same model, mine was black with different dial prints and bezel. But still Infantry and same design. 
It's big, and heavy.

Mine came with a rubber strap that I didn't like , changed it to a Nato.. But as the rubber strap was wider than the lugs, the Nato didn't really "fill out" the watch. And as it was so big and heavy it sat funny on the wrist.

As said, it felt heavy but build quality was ok. 
The lume was none existent (or max a couple of seconds). The digital displays was not as bright as your exampel photos, but still visible in the dark when activated.

Don't really remember what I paid (long time ago) . But not over $20 on ebay If I remember correctly.


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

Limestone said:


> Yeah, got one a while back. Not the exact same model, mine was black with different dial prints and bezel. But still Infantry and same design.
> It's big, and heavy.
> 
> Mine came with a rubber strap that I didn't like , changed it to a Nato.. But as the rubber strap was wider than the lugs, the Nato didn't really "fill out" the watch. And as it was so big and heavy it sat funny on the wrist.
> ...


Did yours feature a rotating bezel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

.mougino, those gimtos look really tempting! Thanks for posting. You going to pick one up?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

robbery said:


> .mougino, those gimtos look really tempting! Thanks for posting. You going to pick one up?


Yeap, already did 
I took the chronograph in silver/white combo.
Will post pictures when I get it.

Nicolas

Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

mougino said:


> Yeap, already did
> I took the chronograph in silver/white combo.
> Will post pictures when I get it.
> 
> ...


Exciting, congrats! Looking forward to some wrist shots .


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> Did yours feature a rotating bezel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No rotating bezel.

Took some shots now. 
No lume at all, display light only up numbers and stay lit for ~3sec.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

mougino said:


> Yeap, already did
> I took the chronograph in silver/white combo.
> Will post pictures when I get it.
> 
> ...


Is the case stainless steel?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fokemon said:


> Is the case stainless steel?


It seems to be according to the AliXpress description.









Envoyé de mon KIW-L21 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

mougino said:


> It seems to be according to the AliXpress description.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese quartz water is the best kind of quartz water!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Forget Angry Birds or even Fancy Birds, we have SANCYBIRDS!


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

Cheking my instagram, each and every day I´ll get ads from watch brands like Vodrich and LORD timepieces.
Both of them saying things like "LUXURY WRISTWEAR That Won't Break The Bank" and "Affordable Luxury watches"

Sure, they are not expensive.. don´t know about the quality (as I haven´t ordered one)
But I think its a rip-off at $90 for the two options below.. when you can find them for <$20 at ALI 

https://vodrich.com/products/gearediv
ali link:
https://goo.gl/teKQ5G

https://www.lordtimepieces.com/products/bolt-watch-timepiece
ali link:
https://goo.gl/6L9rXh

Anyone tested these?


----------



## MrNavyAndBrown (Feb 5, 2015)

I've handled both brands at one point as part of a photography "collaboration". They are what you would expect, which is a rebranded off the shelf watch from the factory. One of the sub styled divers was water resistant to "5atm" with no screw down crown and a rattle-y bracelet. I'd say Orient and Seiko offer far better build quality and value.



Limestone said:


> Cheking my instagram, each and every day I´ll get ads from watch brands like Vodrich and LORD timepieces.
> Both of them saying things like "LUXURY WRISTWEAR That Won't Break The Bank" and "Affordable Luxury watches"
> 
> Sure, they are not expensive.. don´t know about the quality (as I haven´t ordered one)
> ...


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

That Gimtoscope is tempting...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

goody2141 said:


> That Gimtoscope is tempting...


I ordered the blue one, was just too tempting!


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

tevise datejust arrived today, the bracelet feels cheap, it rattle all over the place ;D also some markers on the dial are missaligned, beside that it looks pretty good considering the price, i dont know yet if the automatic winding is working, i will post some photos later


----------



## goody2141 (Jul 24, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> goody2141 said:
> 
> 
> > That Gimtoscope is tempting...
> ...


Would love to see your impressions when you receive it.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

goody2141 said:


> Would love to see your impressions when you receive it.


Sure, will post up a pic when it arrives in a few weeks.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

How about straps? There a list of the highest quality affordable straps from .........s? I've got a couple I'd recommend not getting that's for sure!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

datejust or daydate is wanted, any options besides bagel, parnis and tevise?

and here are some pics of tevise that arrived lately


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GraX said:


> datejust or daydate is wanted, any options besides bagel, parnis and tevise?


If you want a weekday I certainly do NOT recommend the BINGER sub homage.
I received it a few days ago and it ended up in the trashcan after about 1 hour.

(NB: on the pic below the weekday is in chinese, while in reality the watch has them alternatively in english and chinese (strange but true): Mon., then 星期一, then Tue. then 星期二, etc.)

The quality of the watch is awful: the bezel was not correctly glued, it came right off when I peeled it by hand, it's a very thin aluminium thingy, you can fold it like its carton.

The metal band is so poorly made its laughable, the links are hollow, the pins can't get off so you can't adapt it to your wrist...

Lots of incorrect information in the description too: watch is 37mm, not 40, so ridiculously small. I bought a 18mm Bond NATO strap based on the band width of 1.85cm written in the description... which is in reality 20mm.

My first bad experience on AliXpress, I will never buy BINGER again.

You'll certainly have more luck with the more known brands you just named.

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

mougino said:


> My first bad experience on AliXpress, I will never buy BINGER again.
> 
> You'll certainly have more luck with the more known brands you just named.
> 
> ...


Thing is a Chinese brand is meaningless. They steal brands like we steal shampoo from the hotel. Maybe somebody makes a great Binger, another makes the  you bought. Perhaps someday they will honor trademarks when they realize it's in there collective good; but this communist nation has the most Wild West capitalism the planet has seen in a long while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

check out this beauty









i wonder if small dials are working and the bezel can rotate, price 17,5$ is tempting ;D


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There are good chances the bezel rotates, else the pics would always show the bezel triangle+lumed button at 12 o'clock.

For this price you don't take a lot of risk  go ahead, have fun!

[edit] also don't hesitate to contact the seller to ask if the subdials are working. I found the description page but it's not obvious whether they do or not.

Nicolas


GraX said:


> check out this beauty
> 
> View attachment 12310890
> 
> ...


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

the bezel rotates and the small dials are working, orderind right now ;D


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

GraX said:


> check out this beauty
> 
> View attachment 12310890
> 
> ...


Can you use bit.ly or goo.gl or a similar URL shortener and post a link, please?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Are you sure it isn't a replica? The last one I ordered like that (paulareis) came as a replica.

Do you have a link to it or something to search on that would bring it up?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

its not a replica, search torbollo on alix the price is 17,49$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

[double post]


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Look for "torbollo" brand on AliXpress.
It's in the first page (black version on the front ad but white available in the description)

[edit] cross-post with GraX

Sent with Tapatalk



mougino said:


> Look for "torbollo" brand on AliXpress.
> It's in the first page (black version on the front ad but white available in the description)
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk


Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Gonna have to try one of those Torbollos out.

I like the black and rose gold, and orange-dial orange-bezel models too.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gonna have to try one of those Torbollos out.
> 
> I like the black and rose gold, and orange-dial orange-bezel models too.
> 
> ...


The orange one caught my eye too 

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

i ordered the panda one, i wonder how th chrono functions? its not couting minutes or what? xD


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

ok, i did some research and the chrono function in that planet ocean homage is counting minutes, when you press the upper pusher the hand on 9'oclock dial will jump after 1 minute ;D


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mougino said:


> Look for "torbollo" brand on AliXpress.


Thank you. I know. I figured since you were looking at it you could easily create the link. No worries though, I did it.

http://bit.ly/hemsutchrono



GraX said:


> i ordered the panda one, i wonder how th chrono functions? its not couting minutes or what? xD


Why would you think that? The left sub-dial could be a minute counter. There are plenty of chronographs that don't have running seconds.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

i think this torbollo wil have the same movemet because of the layout of the dial 








and the chrono in this watch functions like i decribed i my previous post "when you press the upper pusher the hand on 9'oclock dial will jump after 1 minute ;D" the big secod hand is always runnig, but this is just my theory, will see how things turs when watch will come


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Anybody knows this WINNER Blue Ocean is an homage of which watch??









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Hoping someone here has a suggestion - looking for a classic-looking watch for my wife. Something 24mm-28mm, lighter face, on bracelet, a mix of numerals and markers. Obviously many choices on Ali, just wondering if anyone can point me to something that may be of decent quality. Looking for something as cheap as possible.

TIA!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Hoping someone here has a suggestion - looking for a classic-looking watch for my wife. Something 24mm-28mm, lighter face, on bracelet, a mix of numerals and markers. Obviously many choices on Ali, just wondering if anyone can point me to something that may be of decent quality. Looking for something as cheap as possible.
> 
> TIA!


For fairly inexpensive, but something that will last a few years, I would look at Guanqin, Burei, Ochstin, Carnival or DOM watches. They mostly have stainless steel cases and sapphire crystals. If you are looking in the Under $20 price range, most of that stuff is disposable.

Guanqin GQ10001-A // Under $40, 26mm, sapphire










Burei BL-3005 // 30mm x 7.6mm, sapphire









Carnival 8685G - 33mm automatic, 100M WR, sapphire *$90*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Is your wife looking for something thin? Is she OK with quartz? How cheap is cheap?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Is your wife looking for something thin? Is she OK with quartz? How cheap is cheap?


Thanks for the suggestions so far! Yes she most certainly would like quartz (I doubt she'd be wearing it every day). Thin would be good. I was hoping for something decent under $30.


----------



## stevat (Nov 22, 2013)

That Carnival is pretty nice (for my better half), any idea whom makes the innards?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Thanks for the suggestions so far! Yes she most certainly would like quartz (I doubt she'd be wearing it every day). Thin would be good. I was hoping for something decent under $30.


The *GUANQIN GQ10001-4A* is only $28.22 on Gearbest.









*Neos N30852L $24.57*


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Those with quartz, how are they with hitting second hand markers?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for the help, bought her a Burei BL-3005.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

woodville63 said:


> Those with quartz, how are they with hitting second hand markers?


My only Guanqin is a DG2803 automatic, and I don't have a Neos. I really have no idea how well they hit the markers, and this can vary from watch to watch within the same brand or even model. I also don't own any ladies watches.

Sometimes it's merely a function of viewing angle and parallax error.


----------



## CharlieSanders (Oct 2, 2016)

May I know what are the key search words for getting he bagelsports nautilus homage? Thanks!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

CharlieSanders said:


> May I know what are the key search words for getting he bagelsports nautilus homage? Thanks!


Just search for steelbagelsport on alie. First hit.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CharlieSanders said:


> May I know what are the key search words for getting he bagelsports nautilus homage? Thanks!


*Ali Express link*


----------



## Redback (Aug 22, 2015)

This looks like a new 43mm dive style watch from Sinobi. It's the Sinobi 9721 for $26.46 (AU$35.38) shipped.















I also noticed the 44mm Sinobi 1132 for $18.81 (AU$25.15) shipped.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Redback said:


> This looks like a new 43mm dive style watch from Sinobi. It's the Sinobi 9721 for $26.46 (AU$35.38) shipped.
> 
> View attachment 12329077
> View attachment 12329079
> ...


Great deal on the second set. I hate "dive" watches that are afraid of water. While the Sub homages look nice in the pictures, 3ATM WR? Also, their crown guard are a bit too loose around the crown.

*For $21.95 you can get this Croton 300M WR diver.*


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *GEARBEST FLASH SALE - 60% OFF!*
> 
> *Guanqin GQ13007* - 40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota small seconds quartz, 10 ATM/100M WR
> *WAS $15.23* on sale - *NOW $6.96* *3 of the 5 color choices at this price*


Bought 2 watches when this sale appeared, the white one and another similar model with blue indexes and a textured white dial.

Received them yesterday, worth the money as first sight. However, the white & blue one minutes hand was detached from its joint (this is how it is said?) so now it's moving freely on the dial.

What should I do? For the price paid it's not worth sending it back nor paying a technical repair. Shall I contact gearbest or talk directly with the seller?

Did you have previous experience with this issue?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

catcherus said:


> Bought 2 watches when this sale appeared, the white one and another similar model with blue indexes and a textured white dial.
> 
> Received them yesterday, worth the money as first sight. However, the white & blue one minutes hand was detached from its joint (this is how it is said?) so now it's moving freely on the dial.
> 
> ...


I would definitely contact Gearbest to complain.  They may either give you a refund or replacement. It's worth a shot. Most Chinese sellers I've dealt with don't expect you to ship the item back.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Seconded, this design of watch is almost impossible to do repairs on anyway, since everything except the battery has to come out through the front. This means you have to take the crystal out - except you can't take the crystal out! o|


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

the bagels gone up in price again ehh...

@houston is this croton only avalible via amazon? its great deal


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Thank you both. I'll give it a shot. I'll keep you updated on this matter


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Redback said:


> I also noticed the 44mm Sinobi 1132 for $18.81 (AU$25.15) shipped.
> 
> View attachment 12329099
> View attachment 12329101


I checked out the Sinobi on Ali and learned something important, which I have taken the liberty to highlight in red:









So remember: Ladies of the bag attachment is the same as men of the tobacco and wine love.

It's so true, isn't it?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Lancman said:


> Seconded, this design of watch is almost impossible to do repairs on anyway, since everything except the battery has to come out through the front. This means you have to take the crystal out - except you can't take the crystal out! o|


Ah its a front loading design. That sucks. Technically you can work on it, its just that you will be beating your head against a wall, just like your emoji. If you use a crystal puller it will probably break the crystal. I saw a technique using compressed air that looked cool on the video at least. You buy a large syringe like for cattle, you pull the stem create a seal between the syringe and the crown tube and push hard on the plunger. It is supposed to push the crystal out with air pressure.

Good luck, you will need it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> I checked out the Sinobi on Ali and learned something important, which I have taken the liberty to highlight in red:
> 
> View attachment 12330891
> 
> ...


As true now as it ever was! Best of Ali-Xpress? - Page 84


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> Ah its a front loading design. That sucks. Technically you can work on it, its just that you will be beating your head against a wall, just like your emoji. If you use a crystal puller it will probably break the crystal. I saw a technique using compressed air that looked cool on the video at least. You buy a large syringe like for cattle, you pull the stem create a seal between the syringe and the crown tube and push hard on the plunger. It is supposed to push the crystal out with air pressure.
> 
> Good luck, you will need it.


More likely to blow the back plate off than the crystal, assuming you could maintain a good seal. It might work on my Montrel, since it doesn't have any back cover.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> As true now as it ever was! Best of Ali-Xpress? - Page 84


Indeed HR, indeed. You are truly the master of Ali and know all things tobacco and wine.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Duplicate post


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuevobat said:


> Indeed HR, indeed. You are truly the master of Ali and know all things tobacco and wine.


Google Translate is fair with Chinese, but try to have it translate Japanese sometime. The result are way worse.

For watch enthusiasts:

Tungsten Steel = Tungsten Carbide

Sapphire mirror = Sapphire crystal

Table = Dial or Face


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> Google Translate is fair with Chinese, but try to have it translate Japanese sometime. The result are way worse.
> 
> For watch enthusiasts:
> 
> ...


I have read, but do not have enough knowledge to go beyond that, that context is highly important in Japanese language. For example Seiko means success, but depending the context it can mean you got to third base, i.e. success. You really got to be careful when you talk about watches with Japanese girls.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

Must.Stop.Reading.This.Thread. 


3 more watches inbound. total damage.... under $60.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gearbest were pretty keen to make sure I was happy when I had a problem last year. I suspect that they will ask for a photo or film file and give you a full refund.

Out of interest, can you share the make and model of the watch that arrived with the loose minute hand?



catcherus said:


> Bought 2 watches when this sale appeared, the white one and another similar model with blue indexes and a textured white dial.
> 
> Received them yesterday, worth the money as first sight. However, the white & blue one minutes hand was detached from its joint (this is how it is said?) so now it's moving freely on the dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> I checked out the Sinobi on Ali and learned something important, which I have taken the liberty to highlight in red:
> 
> View attachment 12330891
> 
> ...


Ah, the wisdom of the east


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Gearbest were pretty keen to make sure I was happy when I had a problem last year. I suspect that they will ask for a photo or film file and give you a full refund.
> 
> Out of interest, can you share the make and model of the watch that arrived with the loose minute hand?


I'm at the airport right now so I'll tell you on Monday

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Redback said:


> This looks like a new 43mm dive style watch from Sinobi. It's the Sinobi 9721 for $26.46 (AU$35.38) shipped.
> 
> I also noticed the 44mm Sinobi 1132 for $18.81 (AU$25.15) shipped.


Got one of these Sinobi blue "divers" inbound, thanks for the deal!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

OK, no hurry. Have a great flight! 



catcherus said:


> I'm at the airport right now so I'll tell you on Monday
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

Best of Ali... made me curious.

Is there actually good quality watches on Ali?
Or are all brands on Ali "cheap".

Don´t get me wrong here.. I´m not being negative, have ordered from Ali myself.
Just curious if there some watches/brands there that can be considered as "high end" watches...swiss movement.. ...AR coating... saphire .. and all other top requests most watch-freaks are after.

Compare to Ebay you can find all sorts and prices.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Limestone said:


> Best of Ali... made me curious.
> 
> Is there actually good quality watches on Ali?
> Or are all brands on Ali "cheap".
> ...


Look for "Parnis" watches on AliXpress, they're in the higher-quality spectrum.

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Limestone said:


> Best of Ali... made me curious.
> 
> Is there actually good quality watches on Ali?
> Or are all brands on Ali "cheap".
> ...


Interesting question. I'd be suspicious of anything on ali that presents itself as swiss. I don't recall ever seeing anything like that, but maybe that's because I'm only there to dig around in the bargain bin.

At a glance, the most expensive watches they have (over $1000) seem to be Chinese tourbillons.

Edit: I stand corrected.









Edit 2: this one says it's swiss in the title, but at least in the movement pic you can clearly see "japan" and "miyota."


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Limestone said:


> Best of Ali... made me curious.


Is there actually good quality watches on Ali? - YES

Or are all brands on Ali "cheap". - JUST BECAUSE SOME DO NOT COST A LOT DOES NOT MEAN THEY ARE NOT GOOD QUALITY

Just curious if there some watches/brands there that can be considered as "high end" watches - ON THIS I WOULD SAY NO

swiss movement.. - I WOULD NOT USE ALI TO BUY A SWISS MOVEMENT WATCH, IF THEY EVEN SELL THEM. DEPENDING ON THE SELLER / BRAND THERE CAN BE SOME, EXAGGERATION OR MISSTATEMENT

...AR coating - IN SOME CASES

... saphire ..YES IN SOME CASES

I myself would not go to Ali looking for a High End watch. You can find varying degree of quality but because of the volume, the price can be quite reasonable

If you are looking for a higher quality lower cost watch with swiss or japan or a good seagull movement, sapphire, ceramic, etc -buying a specific watch others have recommended off the Taobao is a better option - for example:

https://shop71184345.taobao.com/

https://shop111986205.world.taobao.com/

Note - the prices there are in chinese currency - so you need to convert to USD. For example 900 yuan = $132 USD. Plus you likely need to use a buying agent to assist with the purchase. But I can attest to the quality you receive for the price


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Look for "Parnis" watches on AliXpress, they're in the higher-quality spectrum.
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk


Been looking at Parnis.. But most things I've read about them indicates that they are "cheap" homage brand.

Maybe I have to give them a try for myself first

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

robbery said:


> this one says it's swiss in the title, but at least in the movement pic you can clearly see "japan" and "miyota."


Yeah.. Seems like the word "swiss" is played around with quite often. Don't think it indicates anything other than it imitates Swiss design..

The reviews found on these Ali watches are often not so thorough.. Maybe for a reason ?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> - JUST BECAUSE SOME DO NOT COST A LOT DOES NOT MEAN THEY ARE NOT GOOD QUALITY


Thanks for that answer, and thanks for the links.

I was mostly curious on what to expect when buying a watch in the "higher" price range on Ali.

Most of us has probably bought $20-$50 watches already. But going over $100-200 and up to $500..what can one expect?

Are the 316L real? Are the sapphire real? Etc etc. Guess there's only one way to find out ☺.

But most reviews of the Ali brand watches are not so in depth that they cover details like this.

I'll check out your links.. Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

maverick13z said:


> https://shop71184345.taobao.com/


Woah, you can get an $80 halios puck homage/copy from those guys. Pics have lumed bezel, even. Is it a double standard that I feel ok with seiko homages, but homage-ing a micro brand strikes me as kinda messed up?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

robbery said:


> Woah, you can get an $80 halios puck homage/copy from those guys. Pics have lumed bezel, even. Is it a double standard that I feel ok with seiko homages, but homage-ing a micro brand strikes me as kinda messed up?


500 Yen is like $5 right? What am I not translating right?


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

robbery said:


> Woah, you can get an $80 halios puck homage/copy from those guys. Pics have lumed bezel, even. Is it a double standard that I feel ok with seiko homages, but homage-ing a micro brand strikes me as kinda messed up?


You can't buy it however ...








I VPN'ed into Toronto and London and I get the same message.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuevobat said:


> 500 Yen is like $5 right? What am I not translating right?


It's 500 Chinese Yuan, not Japanese Yen.

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cuevobat said:


> 500 Yen is like $5 right? What am I not translating right?





mougino said:


> It's 500 Chinese Yuan, not Japanese Yen.
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk


Which is about $75. I would have bought one if I could.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Doesn't one need a buyer's agent to buy on Taobao? Would that allow you to buy it? I don't know how Taobao works.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

swank said:


> Doesn't one need a buyer's agent to buy on Taobao? Would that allow you to buy it? I don't know how Taobao works.


From my experience customers need to be China-based. Taobao is basically the "Chinese eBay", by and for Chinese people...

I'm not aware whether proxies exist that can buy on Taobao and ship to international customers.

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

editor note: there seems to be a problem with the attachments. so I will include some links if possible. OK, I think its fixed now.

Worst of Ali?
<rant>
I have been trying to be nice lately. Really, I have been trying to be positive; but, I feel a rant coming on. Just a small one but I stumbled upon this on Ali.

Would you pay $600 on Ali for this:









https://www..........s.com/store/pr...op-Quality-Diver-Men/2226088_32679150908.html

or $500 for this:









When I first saw it, I was willing to give them 10% doubt. Maybe the Chinese are trying to make better quality? But, the 90% said, nah, not likely.

So I looked up their name on google. They claim to be Swiss. Check this out:

They play up that their Swiss brand:

Swiss watch brand Agelocer official website

and claim to be from Luzern wherever the hell that is? I have heard of Lucern; Luzern must be a ghetto in China? Clearly its not in the west, because they write english copy with a distinct Asian flair shall we say.

Add to that the gall to claim my old state of North Carolina for their aviation watches. They have gone too far, sir, too far indeed. 

Just to add to their _Swiss Heritage_, they sell on a site called the Happy Swiss: https://www.thehappyswiss.com/produ...-100m-waterproof-mechanical-relogio-masculino

They have a commitment to Innovation and Quality








https://www..........s.com/store/2922076?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.1.nSiHyN

I can't comment on the quality, but their innovation seems to be limited to stealing other companies designs, 7Friday, Panerai, IWC, etc.

-

I hear you say, Cuevo, I know weed is legal in Seattle, but you gotta lay off the stuff. Have you just realized that the Chinese are ripping off designs? No, I am immune to that by now, that's not where I am going with this. This is a new level of deceit, which fascinates me more than bothers me. Here we have a company inventing a swiss brand Agelocer, that to the best of my ability I cannot find any history of, inventing an origin story that is probably completely a fabrication and then trying to get $600 for a $50 watch. Its an interesting con which fascinates me.

My point is manifold. Here is an interesting con, check it out and be careful. Also, could a US business get away with this? Yes, I think they could. I don't think there is any US laws that specifically prevent this sort of behavior. Yes its deceptive business practice and yes you might get a law suit from it. But, unless you are materially misleading the purchaser to the point that they are harmed, I don't think you could get a conviction. Is this really any different than Vanilla Ice inventing a made up back story for his career, or Milli Vanilli offering another sort of fake product? (yes I know MV was German)

There are also examples of Chinese companies producing quality goods, by all accounts China Haidian Holdings/Citychamp who owns Eterna, is doing the best it can to run the business as a quality formerly Swiss product. Unfortunately, for every Citychamp there are a thousand Agelocer's undermining our perception of Chinese business and their products.

</rant>


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> From my experience customers need to be China-based. Taobao is basically the "Chinese eBay", by and for Chinese people...
> 
> I'm not aware whether proxies exist that can buy on Taobao and ship to international customers.
> 
> Nicolas


Yes you can buy it. And yes, unless you are very good at navigating online ordering and payment systems from China, you almost need a purchasing agent. This typically adds something around 8% to the cost, plus shipment costs. You can find ones that charge less if you're diligent.

Google "Taobao agent" and you'll find scads of them. Do your research on a purchasing agent's reputation and find one doesn't charge exorbitant fees.

You set up an account with them, put enough money into it to cover the cost of your item + shipping + their fees.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yes you can buy it. And yes, unless you are very good at navigating online ordering and payment systems from China, you almost need a purchasing agent. This typically adds something around 8% to the cost, plus shipment costs. You can find ones that charge less if you're diligent.
> 
> Google "Taobao agent" and you'll find scads of them. Do your research on a purchasing agent's reputation and find one doesn't charge exorbitant fees.
> 
> You set up an account with them, put enough money into it to cover the cost of your item + shipping + their fees.


Thanks for the info, I have no interest in agents but surely @swank will (he's the one who asked). As my wife is Chinese, we buy frequently from Taobao and either have it shipped to Europe by her parents, or take it home by plane when we go there every 6 months.
But anyway I wasn't aware about the agents, so thanks for expanding my knowledge ;-)

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yes you can buy it. And yes, unless you are very good at navigating online ordering and payment systems from China, you almost need a purchasing agent. This typically adds something around 8% to the cost, plus shipment costs. You can find ones that charge less if you're diligent.
> 
> Google "Taobao agent" and you'll find scads of them. Do your research on a purchasing agent's reputation and find one doesn't charge exorbitant fees.
> 
> You set up an account with them, put enough money into it to cover the cost of your item + shipping + their fees.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Maybe there's a WUSeeker in China that can help, those cases look good!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> Thanks for the info, I have no interest in agents but surely @swank will (he's the one who asked). As my wife is Chinese, we buy frequently from Taobao and either have it shipped to Europe by her parents, or take it home by plane when we go there every 6 months.
> But anyway I wasn't aware about the agents, so thanks for expanding my knowledge ;-)
> 
> Nicolas


If you've got an in-house Chinese speaker/reader who knows how to work Alipay, you're WAY ahead of the game!

Back to Ali, I've never seen this particular Naviforce before. Looks good to my eye. $17.99 with their coupon.

https://goo.gl/VYr4em


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Luzern is the German name for Lucerne.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

robbery said:


> Woah, you can get an $80 halios puck homage/copy from those guys. Pics have lumed bezel, even. Is it a double standard that I feel ok with seiko homages, but homage-ing a micro brand strikes me as kinda messed up?


Careful - 500 yuan is the DEPOSIT price. There will be an additional cost for the remainder. the deposit is to hold your spot. With some of these watches they make only a limited quantity - and take deposits up front - you would need to ask the total cost

I bought the 1st generation puck homage - which has the 2130 Seagull movement in - and all in, with the watch cost, shipping, and fee paid to the purchasing agent, cost me $240. Well worth what I paid - very good quality

The second generation puck homage I believe is a tad smaller, and I believe a quartz movement (although they also may be doing a mechanical one - not sure)

And why the deposits - well some sell out quickly. the 1st generation puck homage did. Plus they use deposits to gauge demand and I am sure to fund some of the production


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

cuevobat said:


> You can't buy it however ...
> View attachment 12334601
> 
> 
> I VPN'ed into Toronto and London and I get the same message.


Go to the Taobao hompage - in top left corner change US to China then you are fine
And while you can buy directly, probably better to use a reputable Taobao agent


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone tried one of these yet? Kind of looks like they ran out of hour markers so raided a parts bin.. not sure I like it or not. 42.5mm, sapphire crystal, 12mm thick. Would like to hear real world thoughts... Not sure if I believe the feedback on there is real.. 
https://goo.gl/1SJPbf
Photo credit from interwebs









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pot6 (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone tried this?


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

That Guanqin is a nice looking watch. The only problem I've found with chinese watches that have blue faces is that the colour isn't all that vibrant and in real life looks almost black.
I'd be inclined to go for the white faced one myself. As for Sapphire & Stainless Steel, Hmmm..I think the jurys still out on that one


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Hi

I have a version 2.0 Puck homage pre-ordered since early June.

The 500 yuans is a standard deposit for buyers from China. I used spreenow agent and they asked for the full amount before ordering one for me. The amount was 850 yuans + fees (about 150$).

I had their previous automatic Puck version and the quality was very high, way above the 240$-ish I spent for it. Lume was Armida/Helson quality and the finish of the watch was stellar.

Delivery date is still unknown however, so I'll do like I did with the puck homage, wait for it. Took 3 months for the first watch they released, so I'm confident that they'll deliver something good in a reasonable time.

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon Nexus 5X en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> OK, no hurry. Have a great flight!


Sorry for the delay, here you have some pics of both watches, their references and a link to gearbest

This is the presentation box where it came:



















And this is the inside (cloth was guanqin signed but took the photo of the opposite side, my bad 










And the watch



















A look at the back










And the crown (not signed)










However the buckle is










And here is the other guanqin which came in perfect condition










I don't know why, but this model does dispose of a signed crown










These are the watch references in order of appearance










And this is the link

http://m.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_428594.html?wid=21

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Yes you can buy it. And yes, unless you are very good at navigating online ordering and payment systems from China, you almost need a purchasing agent. This typically adds something around 8% to the cost, plus shipment costs. You can find ones that charge less if you're diligent.
> 
> Google "Taobao agent" and you'll find scads of them. Do your research on a purchasing agent's reputation and find one doesn't charge exorbitant fees.
> 
> You set up an account with them, put enough money into it to cover the cost of your item + shipping + their fees.


It's not the payment that gets you, but the shipping. Taobao is only set up to ship within China, and they can't do international shipping without a third party. Using Chrome and Google Translate, you can easily make a purchase with AliPay, but you won't have anywhere it can be shipped.

Each agent has different price structures, so you need to find one that best matches your buying habits. If you buy a lot of stuff from China, and don't mind piling it up in a warehouse before it's shipped as a large order, that requires one type of agent. If you buy only a few small items, and want them shipped ASAP, then another agent will be better suited to your needs. Some have a higher flat rate or minimum fee, but lower commissions. Others have higher commision rates, but low minimums. Shipping rates to various countries, can also vary quite a bit. Shop at least 3 sites before you decide on an agent.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

A Best of Ali?








I got this watch from China delivered in the USA for $79 and its pretty nice so far. It seems solid, it claims to have sapphire and its pretty nice looking. I actually got a complement from a friend, she said "looks like and expensive watch", I replied "$70 from China". I haven't had the guts to test the water resistance and its been pretty dry and warm lately so that may be its downfall.

LOREO Germany watches men luxury brand automatic self wind luminous waterproof 200M oyster perpetual Pro Diver Stainless Steel-in Sports Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

This watch might also make a good base for modification.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Interesting, thanks for sharing Cuevobat. Any idea of the movement? Even the BPH?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anybody have experience with the bliger brand? I found some nice gmt sterile clones on .........s. They mentioned a ceramic bezel and saphire glass. Looks a bit like parnis to me.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

And the url goo.gl/xhsQf8


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

swank said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing Cuevobat. Any idea of the movement? Even the BPH?


No idea about the movement. I asked via the Ali messaging system. We shall see if he answers. I am sure inexpensive Chinese. It would probably take a nh35. You save grinding the case and get sapphire but have to change the movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

m3ga said:


> And the url goo.gl/xhsQf8
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Nice find. When I am back on the pc I will check it out in more detail.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

m3ga said:


> Does anybody have experience with the bliger brand? I found some nice gmt sterile clones on .........s. They mentioned a ceramic bezel and saphire glass. Looks a bit like parnis to me.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


No personal experience but yes they likely come out of the same factory that makes Parnis/Corgeut/Debert parts - you can see more here

Bliger Watch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Yeap, already did
> I took the chronograph in silver/white combo.
> Will post pictures when I get it.
> 
> ...


Aaaand we're back! ;-)

I received my Gimto "Bauhaus" chronograph this morning, I thought I would write a mini-review:

The dial is slightly yellowish/cream, not as white as I expected but it gives a nice vintage look. Watch is 40mm wide, not too big but elegant (goes well with a suit).

The crystal dome is excellent, very curvy! The hands and indices are very readable. It's a pleasure to read the time on it.

The hand for the seconds is actually ticking in the lower subdial. The longest hand (slightly misaligned at 12'o clock) is used for the chronograph. The misalignment bothers me more than it should :-/
In fact, after playing with the watch, it seems the longest hand wobbles between 0s and 1s if I tilt the watch. Aargh, here goes the zero-default 25-buck watch myth ;-)

The strap is the strangest I've seen  the system is based on a very strong magnet, with the mesh strap going through a buckle (see pics), it's very elegant but not very practical to size (you tend to close it too tight, you need to re-adjust for the wrist to "breathe").

The little lume buttons at 3, 6, 9 and 12 (doubled at 12) are elegant and practical.

All in all I'm quite happy for the price I paid!

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

cuevobat said:


> No idea about the movement. I asked via the Ali messaging system. We shall see if he answers. I am sure inexpensive Chinese. It would probably take a nh35. You save grinding the case and get sapphire but have to change the movement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly those Loreo's come with an NH35. They seem like a pretty good alternative to an Invicta 8926; less reliable WR, bigger case, more colour choice, no silly Invicta branding. So you take your pick really.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The Corgeut Black Bays are about 20% cheaper from many sellers than they used to be, so I finally got around to ordering one.


----------



## Limestone (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> The longest hand (slightly misaligned at 12'o clock) is used for the chronograph. The misalignment bothers me more than it should :-/


Not sure about this movement.. But often you can adjust the second hand for the chronograph.

Just pull out the crown to the time setting position. Then push the top chronograph button (the one that start the chronograph function) until it's aligned. The push in the crown again.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Limestone said:


> Not sure about this movement.. But often you can adjust the second hand for the chronograph.
> 
> Just pull out the crown to the time setting position. Then push the top chronograph button (the one that start the chronograph function) until it's aligned. The push in the crown again.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks but as mentioned the hand is loose: if I tilt the watch to the left, it's perfectly aligned at 12'o clock. If I tilt it to the right, the hand is between 0s and 1s.

Using the adjustment method, it's same but at 59.5s ;-)
I actually prefer at 0.5s position.

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I think you'll find it's the gearing that causes the the hand wobble not a loose hand. I've got a Gimto that does the same thing. Nice bracelet BTW I like the magnet idea.


----------



## OSK (May 16, 2017)

mougino said:


> I received my Gimto "Bauhaus" chronograph this morning (...)


Got mine today - had the same issues with the chronograph hand. By using the pushers it's more or less back at 12. My minor (major?) annoyance is the upper sub dial mimicking the chronograph seconds hand moving in complete (yet useless) unison. But these are nice watches!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

These Gimtos look very nice, are they all steel and the movement is really Japanese?


----------



## justin86 (Dec 24, 2011)

mougino said:


> Thanks but as mentioned the hand is loose: if I tilt the watch to the left, it's perfectly aligned at 12'o clock. If I tilt it to the right, the hand is between 0s and 1s.
> 
> Using the adjustment method, it's same but at 59.5s ;-)
> I actually prefer at 0.5s position.
> ...


I have a cheap Geya Chrono that has some minor hand slop at zero. Seems to be normal with some movements.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/chronograph-hand-slop-456069.html#/topics/456069?page=1

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

OSK said:


> Got mine today - had the same issues with the chronograph hand. By using the pushers it's more or less back at 12. My minor (major?) annoyance is the upper sub dial mimicking the chronograph seconds hand moving in complete (yet useless) unison. But these are nice watches!


Hmm on my Gimto the upper subdial correctly does the minute chronograph function! Your problem is really strange :-S

Congratulations the black version looks gorgeous!

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> These Gimtos look very nice, are they all steel and the movement is really Japanese?


Yes, I can confirm mine is all stell.
The ad and case back engraving state a Japenese quartz movement but I didn't open to check.
Overall the quality is great compared to other watches I got from AliXpress at the same price, so I would tend to believe them.

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks!
Going for my 2nd Ali watch in a month! o|


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> The Corgeut Black Bays are about 20% cheaper from many sellers than they used to be, so I finally got around to ordering one.


Just discovered the Corgeut recently. Where is the best place to get one?

Also, any thoughts on this compared to a Parnis?


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

OSK said:


> View attachment 12358421


Those look pretty great. How do you like the three hander?


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

mougino said:


> Aaaand we're back! ;-)
> 
> I received my Gimto "Bauhaus" chronograph this morning, I thought I would write a mini-review:
> 
> ...


Looks great. I wanted to try a seagull 1963 but for now I might just get this instead. Since you mentioned the different strap system just wanted to ask if the bracelet is held be standard springbars? I mean i would be able to put it on a leather strap right? Thanks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

helibg said:


> Looks great. I wanted to try a seagull 1963 but for now I might just get this instead. Since you mentioned the different strap system just wanted to ask if the bracelet is held be standard springbars? I mean i would be able to put it on a leather strap right? Thanks


Yes, standard springbars, see pic.

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

c0bra said:


> Just discovered the Corgeut recently. Where is the best place to get one?
> 
> Also, any thoughts on this compared to a Parnis?


Search 'Corgeut 41mm' on ali and take your pick, I just bought the cheapest in the config I wanted (blue bezel, white markers/silver hands, with logo as I think it looks more balanced).

There is a thread about these here, some people like theirs a lot, I expect it to be about the same quality as a Parnis (which is fine by me) and very likely the same factory even. What's good about this is it has a Miyota 8215 so shouldn't have any problems for a long time. Not that I've had any problems at all with cheaper Chinese movements but I still half expect them to stop working at any time.


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Gonna have to try one of those Torbollos out.
> 
> I like the black and rose gold, and orange-dial orange-bezel models too.
> 
> ...


I just ordered the orange one myself yesterday.


----------



## usazhangjx (Dec 16, 2015)

I received my GIMTO yesterday. And mine upper small dial also mimics the second hand. the long second hand some times swabbles, not always. Watch is better than i expected. Doesnt look like $20. i really like the idea of the bracelet, easy to adjust. Will post pic later.

it took 10 days shipping from China.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Found this review on Ali, the movement appears to be a Chinese Sunon PE703: Sunon International Group Limited
Seems they "removed" the chrono minutes (?!?).



> Absolutely gorgeous watch. I wonder why so few really domed crystal watches there are on Ali. It's like a lovechild of an Hmt and Bauhaus-style watch like Nomos. Bought this for the looks and was satisfied in that regard. But there's something wrong with the movement. Chrono seconds hands, and I mean two, are impossible to align at 12 o'clock. And they move without reason, so I have to align them every now and then. And then there's the fact, that there are two chrono seconds hands, which makes no sense whatsoever. And running seconds. So I can time things to 60 seconds. With two hands, at the same time. Sunon PE703, so I wonder why they left out the chrono minutes... Strap is alone worth the money. Well made mesh, and with a magnetic buckle. I like. Would still recommend, only if you have no need for the chronograph functions. Now I lust after the Gimto with three hands and same astonishing looks.


----------



## tenkainen (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes, that's my review. And that is precisely how my watch functions - two chrono seconds and no minutes. Which should be a subdial at 9h, as the Sunon website explains.
But still, it's so adorable a watch, especially with its flaws.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tenkainen said:


> Yes, that's my review. And that is precisely how my watch functions - two chrono seconds and no minutes. Which should be a subdial at 9h, as the Sunon website explains.
> But still, it's so adorable a watch, especially with its flaws.


After further testing it seems my top subdial was in fact blocked 

Hence the "not mimicking the chrono's +second+ hand"!

I handled the watch a lot, tried to unlock the upper subdial, at some time it worked! then it ticked every second, same as the long hand  (same as your watch).

I tapped on the glass a little and then the magic was gone!
... and now my top subdial hand is stuck at 10' minutes forever lol!

Animated gif attached (sorry for bad quality, reduced to fit the forum image size).

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

well, here it is. i dont have time here at work to mess with it . i'll size it tonight when i get home.
initial impressions are really good. its a bit larger than the bautilus i have and lug to lug is probably past 50mm. 
i have a 6.5" wrist and while it looks big its not too bad. a 39mm model would have been nicer. this one is 42mm


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

SBUBandit said:


> I just ordered the orange one myself yesterday.


What is the brand? Hard to read from the pics. I used to have a PO and miss it, this would certainly scratch the itch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> What is the brand? Hard to read from the pics. I used to have a PO and miss it, this would certainly scratch the itch


Isn't it Torbollos, as mentioned in the quote?

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> What is the brand? Hard to read from the pics. I used to have a PO and miss it, this would certainly scratch the itch


Also, have a look at this thread called "Omega Planet Ocean - Homage" 
https://www.watchuseek.com/forum.php#/topics/4484883

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

mougino said:


> Isn't it Torbollos, as mentioned in the quote?
> 
> Sent with Tapatalk


I thought that was the model name, google didn't tell me anything but will check out that thread


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

I generally suspect exposed fastener heads on watch bezels to be functionally dubious, but this is the first time I've seen hexagonal-headed screws neatly set in hexagonal recesses. Definitely takes the guesswork over they're actually holding anything on.


Cgull said:


> well, here it is. i dont have time here at work to mess with it . i'll size it tonight when i get home.
> initial impressions are really good. its a bit larger than the bautilus i have and lug to lug is probably past 50mm.
> i have a 6.5" wrist and while it looks big its not too bad. a 39mm model would have been nicer. this one is 42mm
> 
> ...


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I generally suspect exposed fastener heads on watch bezels to be functionally dubious, but this is the first time I've seen hexagonal-headed screws neatly set in hexagonal recesses. Definitely takes the guesswork over they're actually holding anything on.


On a genuine Audemars Piguet Royal Oak the fasteners you see set into the bezel are effectively studs, mating with screws in the caseback.

No idea if the ones in this clone perform the same function though.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

eljay said:


> On a genuine Audemars Piguet Royal Oak the fasteners you see set into the bezel are effectively studs, mating with screws in the caseback.
> 
> No idea if the ones in this clone perform the same function though.


Right you are. Huh. Even if they're thru studs, it makes no sense for them to be slotted (in my amateur opinion.) That makes my OCD itch.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Judging by the condition of the slots on those case screws it looks like someone's had a little peekaboo inside that watch. Did you buy it new ?


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> Right you are. Huh. Even if they're thru studs, it makes no sense for them to be slotted (in my amateur opinion.) That makes my OCD itch.


Little bit of high-end trolling you reckon?


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Funny thing with these Audemars Piguet look-a-likes, the replica's you can buy on certain websites are often cheaper than those with a manufacturers name stamped on them. Admittedly I have one myself, cost me all of £12.


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

Go to .........s and search for Torbollo. Its the 3rd link, $17.99 There are 4 color options i believe. The Rose Gold is pretty slick too.


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

Toothbras said:


> What is the brand? Hard to read from the pics. I used to have a PO and miss it, this would certainly scratch the itch


Go to ali and search for Torbollo. Its the 3rd link, $17.99 There are 4 color options i believe. The Rose Gold is pretty slick too.


----------



## robbery (Jul 18, 2008)

Technician said:


> Funny thing with these Audemars Piguet look-a-likes, the replica's you can buy on certain websites are often cheaper than those with a manufacturers name stamped on them. Admittedly I have one myself, cost me all of £12.


I... I feel like I just heard you admit using one of the forbidden curses. Like, you're a death eater now, man, there's no going back.


----------



## tmztmz (Feb 12, 2014)

Anybody with the Sinobi 1132 Oris homage, could use some help.

SINOBI 2017 Sports Men's Multifunction Steel Watches Spy Stylish Diving 10bar for Male Quartz Watches Luxury Brand Deep Space-in Quartz Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group

What is the actual maximun length of the bracelet? The product information says the max wrist diameter is 70mm so the max bracelet length should be about 22cm, but does someone know if that is the case?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

anyone got the torbollo PO? i think mine will arrive tomorrow ;D


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

GraX said:


> anyone got the torbollo PO? i think mine will arrive tomorrow ;D


Mine took about 3 weeks. Kind of keen to try an orange now.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

adhin said:


> Mine took about 3 weeks. Kind of keen to try an orange now.
> View attachment 12363981


can you write some review? i do not like the swiss made, it wasnt visible on the photos on ali, are you happy with the watch?


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

robbery said:


> I... I feel like I just heard you admit using one of the forbidden curses. Like, you're a death eater now, man, there's no going back.


Don't get me started on the subject of Reps, that would shake the hornets nest.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

A big thank you to all members of this thread for your contribution.
Do you guys know of any sellers of wearable leather straps on ali? Any feedback on quality would be appreciated.
Thank you!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

kostasd87 said:


> A big thank you to all members of this thread for your contribution.
> Do you guys know of any sellers of wearable leather straps on ali? Any feedback on quality would be appreciated.
> Thank you!


If you don't mind them thick and chunky, Zlimsn do some nice leather straps.





































Just search for 'Zlimsn' on Ali.
You may pick them up cheaper on eBay though, as they often have auction listings. I got the above pair for around £4 each and am very happy with the quality.

http://stores.ebay.co.uk/zlimsnwatchesandaccessories/

ZLIMSN | eBay Stores


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Are they definitely leather Lancman ? I mean do they smell of cow or pig.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Technician said:


> Are they definitely leather Lancman ? I mean do they smell of cow or pig.


Well I don't make a habit of going round sniffing at passing cows (or pigs) so I wouldn't know what they're supposed to smell like. :-d
They don't really have much of a smell anyway, but as far as I can tell they are real leather.
I also have a couple of their croc straps which also look good but are much stiffer and came with unadvertised fake Panerai branding which was a bit naughty. :-|
I think they have discontinued those though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

usazhangjx said:


> I received my GIMTO yesterday. And mine upper small dial also mimics the second hand. the long second hand some times swabbles, not always. Watch is better than i expected. Doesnt look like $20. i really like the idea of the bracelet, easy to adjust. Will post pic later.
> 
> it took 10 days shipping from China.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


FYI- These Gimto chronographs are homages of the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.










Stuhrling "Original" and Feike make similar homages, but they cost way more than the Gimto.

*________________________________Stuhrling Monaco Chronograph ____________________________________________________________ Feike FS021
*


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

adhin said:


> Mine took about 3 weeks. Kind of keen to try an orange now.
> View attachment 12363981


since you want another one I'd guess you are happy with the purchase... I've got a white one on the way. I'm really wanting to get all 3 color combos... will have to make myself wait until the white comes in to judge quality.


----------



## Choptop (Jun 21, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> FYI- These Gimto chronographs are homages of the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope.


waiting on my blue dial version.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Lancman said:


> If you don't mind them thick and chunky, Zlimsn do some nice leather straps.
> 
> View attachment 12365175
> 
> ...


I have a couple of straps from Zlimsn as well. Also very happy with the quality, especially given the low price. I too bought them off of ebay - you just need to be patient and you can snag them at a very good price


----------



## usazhangjx (Dec 16, 2015)

Lets update my 2 days experience on the watch. 

The short second hand stopped working yesterday. I gave it few clicks . change times. And press buttons to let it move again. It happened twice yesterday. 

The upper dial mimics the long second hand. They both supposed to move after button pressed. However. It will depends on my luck. Sometimes works fine. And reset back normally. Sometimes it will reset at different mark. And sometimes it will just not move. Everytime i press the button I run a lottery, you never know what you will get... thats fine.

Borther me the most is it stopped randomly. It beats the purpose as a watch. 

I contacted seller. They asked me send a short video. Did it. They responded they are contacting manufacturer. I dont know what the manufacturer can do here. 

I wonder if other members whom bought this watch has same issue.

Other than the reliability issue. Design is nice. Band is nice. 

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Well I don't make a habit of going round sniffing at passing cows (or pigs) so I wouldn't know what they're supposed to smell like. :
> 
> It's very cunning what they do these days. Sometimes you'll see something described as PU leather so you think well ok so it's really just plastic, but it's not.
> Many items like phone cases, belts wallets & watch straps are made from material which is made up of a mixture of polyurethane but with leather fibres added to it.
> ...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Anyone got this email promotion and has used it? Just wondering how it exactly works. I want to work out how much something will cost me before committing to the purchase if possible, specifically relating to the % off.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Lancman said:


> Well I don't make a habit of going round sniffing at passing cows (or pigs) so I wouldn't know what they're supposed to smell like. :-d
> They don't really have much of a smell anyway, but as far as I can tell they are real leather.
> I also have a couple of their croc straps which also look good but are much stiffer and came with *unadvertised fake Panerai branding* which was a bit naughty. :-|
> I think they have discontinued those though.
> ...


That is pretty bad. I have seen fake panerais advertised as parnis luminors being sold on ebay but they were literally one for one clones. I couldn't understand why ebay couldn't work out what I was telling them. Even after I pointed out they were being sold as chinese made watches but had swiss made on the dial. In the end I shrugged my shoulders and thought whatever. There is clearly a market for this crap and ebay wants their percentages. A guy I work with bought a fake bregeut tourbillon (seagull movement) it had rose gold plating on the case and everything. Then he dropped it and it broke.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Just to upset the apple cart I rather like the 'naughty' watch strap you have there Lancman. I managed to find plently of them online in colours various.
But what would I attach it to ? Ah..I know...


----------



## ChinaTimes (Jul 24, 2017)

great thread and congratulations to all the posts, thanks to you guys i have found a few nice looking pieces in Ali.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Yazole 358 - 5$





Naviforce 9086 -15$


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I received my Gimto bauhaus-inspired chrono a few weeks back and although gorgeous, the slip in the hands was terrible. I decided to have a go at fixing it myself since returning it wasn't worth the trouble. Unfortunately, what I hadn't realised though was that the movement is fitted from the front, so I managed to yank all the hands off when I pulled the movement out the back. 

Rather than taking a chance on another one, I decided to try the Sinobi version, since I'd been pleased with a previous Sinobi watch. It arrived just this morning and here are a few quick pics and impressions.

The dial is very dark navy, almost black. Clean execution all round, no noticeable defects. Central running seconds and it appears to got all the markers. Very comfortable Milanese mesh strap.

High domed crystal, suits the overall aesthetic.

Top subdial shows 1/10 seconds for the first minute, then stands still after that until you stop the chrono, which is a bit strange.

In total, I'm very pleased with it and I think it's well worth the money spent. I'll wear it in for a few days and see how it behaves.


----------



## Futterman (Jul 21, 2017)

I have just orderer this new model today (White/black) ... 3,29€ / 3,82 USD... On Faultyexpress ...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> I received my Gimto bauhaus-inspired chrono a few weeks back and although gorgeous, the slip in the hands was terrible. I decided to have a go at fixing it myself since returning it wasn't worth the trouble. Unfortunately, what I hadn't realised though was that the movement is fitted from the front, so I managed to yank all the hands off when I pulled the movement out the back.
> 
> Rather than taking a chance on another one, I decided to try the Sinobi version, since I'd been pleased with a previous Sinobi watch. It arrived just this morning and here are a few quick pics and impressions.
> 
> ...


Does the Sinobi one have the same case as the Gimto? Not that I believe .........s specifications but the sinobi model is listed as 42mm while the gimto is listed as 40mm.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Anyone utilize the additional PayPal discount advertised recently? It looks like only certain vendors will accept PayPal.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

helibg said:


> Does the Sinobi one have the same case as the Gimto? Not that I believe .........s specifications but the sinobi model is listed as 42mm while the gimto is listed as 40mm.


I think they're different. It feels bigger and the bracelet from the gimto doesn't fit the sinobi. If I can find the gimto tomorrow I'll post a pic of them together.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Gedmis said:


> [/video]


I really like this. I wish more digital watches had steel cases.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Torbollo PO arrived today, when setting the time minute hand wobble a bit, same goes to the chrono hand, slight wobble is visible, the 24h dial is not accurate but i can live with that, besides these "flaws" watch is very nice, it look good on hand


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> I think they're different. It feels bigger and the bracelet from the gimto doesn't fit the sinobi. If I can find the gimto tomorrow I'll post a pic of them together.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Pics


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I found out that my Benyar Speedy is not SS case as advertised. I tried to buff out one scratch using Cape cod buffing cloth and stripped the surface plating. Under it it is matte material that is aluminum-like though I doubt it is aluminum.

It's this watch.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Pics


Thanks. I think I will go for the 40mm gimto.


----------



## tenkainen (Oct 30, 2016)

helibg said:


> Thanks. I think I will go for the 40mm gimto.


There is also a three subdial version from Biden.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

ED209 said:


> I really like this. I wish more digital watches had steel cases.


it's nice indeed


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Received my Sinobi yesterday, extremely uninpressed.
The case is not SS, the bezel had imperfections (stained black like it was burned and the pip zone was a mess) and it had dust inside the case.
I bought and sold 2 Reginalds and they were far better quality than this one...luckily I manage to sell this one easy as they are Oris lookalikes.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

cuica said:


> Received my Sinobi yesterday, extremely uninpressed.
> The case is not SS, the bezel had imperfections (stained black like it was burned and the pip zone was a mess) and it had dust inside the case.
> I bought and sold 2 Reginalds and they were far better quality than this one...luckily I manage to sell this one easy as they are Oris lookalikes.


Sounds like you bought the previous Sinobi Aquis. My blue one has a SS case and looks rather good for the money. Even the lume pip is fine.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

It was definitely a different watch.
I managed to sell it quick though.
I'll probably go back to a Reginald, like the style and size better.


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> Anyone utilize the additional PayPal discount advertised recently? It looks like only certain vendors will accept PayPal.


Hi. Yeah, on close inspection only selected vendors accepted PayPal. All the stuff in my favourites didn't have the option.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Great thread!!! Any panda dial watches on .........s?


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

OSK said:


> View attachment 12358429


Edit : I don't know why I can't quote the picture....Well my following question is about the Gimto watch, 3 hands.

How does this 3 hands watch work after one week ? Better than the chrono version ?
It looks great !


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Here's my guanqin, strap changed for one of cheapestnatostraps, it definitely changes the watch vibes...










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anybody know a nice pillow case watch on Ali? i do not like skeleton watches. I got a Debert Sub on my way now from ebay. It looks exactly like the Bliger I posted earlier so I'll post some pictures when it arives.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Does anybody know a nice pillow case watch on Ali? i do not like skeleton watches. I got a Debert Sub on my way now from ebay. It looks exactly like the Bliger I posted earlier so I'll post some pictures when it arives.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I don't know any but I would definitely be interested in one, so keep us updated if you find one! 

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

what would a pillow case watch be? All I can picture is the older Elgins with rounded square cases, but I've never heard that term


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

SBUBandit said:


> what would a pillow case watch be? All I can picture is the older Elgins with rounded square cases, but I've never heard that term


Or cushion. Something like the Casio Oceanus, Timex T2N293 , Seiko SNKM97.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just found one while browsing AliX!

An Skmei with a cushion case, first of its kind I meet there 

Nicolas










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

phil288 said:


> Great thread!!! Any panda dial watches on .........s?


Yes, this one:










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another recent discovery, if it's all-lumed like it seems to be, it's unbeatable for the price!

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> Another recent discovery, if it's all-lumed like it seems to be, it's unbeatable for the price!
> 
> Nicolas


Don't wear it around a Scientologist!

(Obscure?)


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Benyar watches... anybody here have experience with them?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

m3ga said:


> Does anybody know a nice pillow case watch on Ali? i do not like skeleton watches. I got a Debert Sub on my way now from ebay. It looks exactly like the Bliger I posted earlier so I'll post some pictures when it arives.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Megir do a few Pam / Radiomir styled automatics. I've also seen a few of that style in quartz, but I can't remember what brands offhand (a Naviforce maybe?).

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

m3ga said:


> Does anybody know a nice pillow case watch on Ali? i do not like skeleton watches. I got a Debert Sub on my way now from ebay. It looks exactly like the Bliger I posted earlier so I'll post some pictures when it arives.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Been looking for the same for a while. Here are a few fun ones. None I've thought worth spending my money on though...


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Or cushion. Something like the Casio Oceanus, Timex T2N293 , Seiko SNKM97.


So pretty much what I was thinking, what are the chances of that. Thanks.


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

GraX said:


> Torbollo PO arrived today, when setting the time minute hand wobble a bit, same goes to the chrono hand, slight wobble is visible, the 24h dial is not accurate but i can live with that, besides these "flaws" watch is very nice, it look good on hand
> 
> View attachment 12380967


My orange one just arrived today. Love the fit and feel, even the band is quite nice. The whole watch is nice and solid. My 24 hour dial is also accurate enough. I'm not crazy, however, about the non-functional crown on the left side. Otherwise though, this will easily become a watch I wear quite often.

On another note, my Jaragar Tourbillion also arrived this weekend. What a beast. Its enormous, but looks great. The bezel turns a bit too easily, and the bracelet is garbage, but I knew it would get a new bracelet when I ordered it.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Been looking for the same for a while. Here are a few fun ones. None I've thought worth spending my money on though...


I've seen a lot of these too but they look all a bit to cheap to me too.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another cushion case:










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Another cushion case:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That doesn't look to bad. But I always get suspicous when something is really cheap. For the price it would be worth the risk though.

btw. does anybody have exprerience with the National Park watches ? 2016 Nieuwe Horloge Quartz Casual Horloge NATUURLIJKE PARK Luxe Merk Horloges relojes hombre Blauw Nylon Band Waterdicht in 2016 Nieuwe Horloge Quartz Casual Horloge NATUURLIJKE PARK Luxe Merk Horloges relojes hombre Blauw Nylon Band Waterdicht van Q
These look pretty nice. Don't like the name but they make up in looks (just like the bagelsports I have)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just pulled the plug fot the 2 watches mentioned previously, a panda and a full-lume, for less than 5€ inc. shipping what bad could happen?

Nicolas










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

m3ga said:


> That doesn't look to bad. But I always get suspicous when something is really cheap. For the price it would be worth the risk though.


Xonix has been going for years, they're probably about on the same tier as Skmei, so they should be okay.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

m3ga said:


> That doesn't look to bad. But I always get suspicous when something is really cheap. For the price it would be worth the risk though.
> 
> btw. does anybody have exprerience with the National Park watches ? 2016 Nieuwe Horloge Quartz Casual Horloge NATUURLIJKE PARK Luxe Merk Horloges relojes hombre Blauw Nylon Band Waterdicht in 2016 Nieuwe Horloge Quartz Casual Horloge NATUURLIJKE PARK Luxe Merk Horloges relojes hombre Blauw Nylon Band Waterdicht van Q
> These look pretty nice. Don't like the name but they make up in looks (just like the bagelsports I have)
> ...


The Xonix it's a nice find. If ebay is an option, here are two more contenders.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

-ix- said:


> The Xonix it's a nice find. If ebay is an option, here are two more contenders.


That Tiedan looks good. Found it already on Ali even cheaper. But ebay is no problem. Just bought two watches on ebay.

Still thinking which color i prefer. Black is nice but the white watchface with brown band also looks great.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

m3ga said:


> That Tiedan looks good. Found it already on Ali even cheaper. But ebay is no problem. Just bought two watches on ebay.
> 
> Still thinking which color i prefer. Black is nice but the white watchface with brown band also looks great.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Sure,
https://goo.gl/15k49w

(No personal experience btw, but I agree, it looks nice.)

EDIT: found lots of them for <$30 on Ali now. Just search for Tiedan and sort by number of orders.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> That Tiedan looks good. Found it already on Ali even cheaper. But ebay is no problem. Just bought two watches on ebay.
> 
> Still thinking which color i prefer. Black is nice but the white watchface with brown band also looks great.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


That's a Panerai Luminor homage, you got plenty of them for less than $30 (sometimes as low as $15) on AliXpress.

E.g:









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Just ordered a black one. Hope it looks just as good as the pictures.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

m3ga said:


> Just ordered a black one. Hope it looks just as good as the pictures.


Looking forward to your review.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Today I recieved this nice Corgeut from eBay. Looked better irl than on the photo's. It is also available on Alie.


























And in the last few weeks I also bought a Guanqin en two Steelbagelsports.


































Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Congrats m3ga, they all look really nice! 

Nicolas

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

m3ga said:


> ]And in the last few weeks I also bought a Guanqin en two Steelbagelsports.


What are your thoughts on the guanqin? It looks pretty good.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> What are your thoughts on the guanqin? It looks pretty good.


I put it next to a Tissot PRC200 and didn't see much difference. Everything feels like quality and the watch is heavy. The band is a bit loose and ratles a bit but not when you're wearing it. Subdials jump when I push the buttons but not sure if that is what they should do. As I won't use them I didn't look further at it.

I'm really satisfied with the watch.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome, thanks m3ga!

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Just found this one. Looks nice except for the holes in the band but that could be fixed with a cheap nato.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Awesome, thanks m3ga!
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


I've made some additional pictures:



























Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

m3ga said:


> Just found this one. Looks nice except for the holes in the band but that could be fixed with a cheap nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that one. Feels kind of cheap. But for a ultracheap PO homage, okay I guess. Did actually get compliments from a guy who wears an original moon watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Just found this one. Looks nice except for the holes in the band but that could be fixed with a cheap nato.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it too but with orange bezel, go very nicely with a black/orange NATO:










Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with the brand Sniica, in particular the model shown below?

Probably the closest I'll ever get to a GS Snowflake...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Does anyone have experience with the brand Sniica, in particular the model shown below?
> 
> Probably the closest I'll ever get to a GS Snowflake...


They appear to have Swiss movement as it is written on the dial  the shop lists it as an Italian brand.

They look nice on the pictures as a lot of 1 dollar watches do too, but there are no reviews and real pictures. I've asked the seller for some real photos and which movement is used. I like the SN7003.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

What's happened to HoustonReal? Haven't seen him on here for a while now.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Does anyone have experience with the brand Sniica, in particular the model shown below?
> 
> Probably the closest I'll ever get to a GS Snowflake...


I got a response, which is useless btw.

Hi dear
it's Quartz watch
actually, each picture is the real picture
top brand and 100% original
Now, it's on summer promotion
please don't be hesitate to make the order
once you make the order, we will send the items to you within 2 working days


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> What's happened to HoustonReal? Haven't seen him on here for a while now.


Think I spotted him a few days back talking about watch movements on one of the threads so he's out there somewhere.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Just got my Debert 43mm sub from ebay. Think it is similair to the parnis sold on Alie. Quality us great and everything feels solid. A bit heavy for my taste btw.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

Are those solid end links and a glidelock?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

SteevoLS said:


> Are those solid end links and a glidelock?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I'm just beginning collecting watches so I'm not familiair with those terms. Could you explain them to me so I can check for you?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

m3ga;43771721
Just got my Debert 43mm sub from ebay. Think it is similair to the parnis sold on Alie. Quality us great and everything feels solid. A bit heavy for my taste btw. [/QUOTE said:


> How does the price compare to the parnis version? I see more Debert styles popping up on Ali and eBay all the time. I wonder if it is becoming the new parnis.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I've heard that Parnis isn't so much of a brand as a loose affiliation of producers. I think Debert might be similar. They seem to make similar/same watches.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> How does the price compare to the parnis version? I see more Debert styles popping up on Ali and eBay all the time. I wonder if it is becoming the new parnis.


I payed 53 euro (and 8 euro shiping for it) in an auction. User on ebay is corgeut. This type can't be bought in the normal shop but is constantly auctioned. Now they have a version with a black/blue bezel in an auction.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9121 





Sma Time Q2


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

I ordered the Sinobi bauhaus watch with the navy dial. It showed up today. I put it on a leather strap from Cheapest Nato Straps. It'll do, I guess.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

nachodaddy said:


> I ordered the Sinobi bauhaus watch with the navy dial. It showed up today. I put it on a leather strap from Cheapest Nato Straps. It'll do, I guess.


So, does that mean it's worth what you paid?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> So, does that mean it's worth what you paid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Yeah, I suppose. The fit and finish seems fine. The dial is a matte blue. The only thing I'm disappointed in is the hand slop, making it difficult to accurately set the time.


----------



## SBUBandit (May 2, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> So, does that mean it's worth what you paid?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Not bad looking but what is the top inset dial? Looks like it goes to 10 twice?


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

SBUBandit said:


> Not bad looking but what is the top inset dial? Looks like it goes to 10 twice?


Good question...


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

They couldn't get it to go to 11...


----------



## tenkainen (Oct 30, 2016)

SBUBandit said:


> Not bad looking but what is the top inset dial? Looks like it goes to 10 twice?


It's split seconds. Does full rotation in two seconds...

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Just got my Tiedan watch in the post. Looks nice. The strap is complete crap and needs to be replaced. Only 1 subdial is working.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tenkainen (Oct 30, 2016)

m3ga said:


> Just got my Tiedan watch in the post. Looks nice. The strap is complete crap and needs to be replaced. Only 1 subdial is working.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pushers are screwable, at least the knurled parts. You can lock them down by screwing them. The crown is too, push and twist.
The pushers on my watch were strange at first too.
And I quite like the strap, cheap as it may be.

Sent from my HUAWEI MT7-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Actually looks better than I expected! 

Is the case stainless steel? Would look nice with a brushed finish.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Actually looks better than I expected!
> 
> Is the case stainless steel? Would look nice with a brushed finish.


Not sure. How can I check without breaking it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

m3ga said:


> Not sure. How can I check without breaking it?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Well, easiest way is to scratch a bit on the inside of the lugs. I fully understand if you're not to eager though.


----------



## Norad2000x (Aug 10, 2017)

Epoch 6029G Tritium mechanical watch. Has an old-school retro look. I like it alot!


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Norad2000x said:


> Epoch 6029G Tritium mechanical watch. Has an old-school retro look. I like it alot!
> View attachment 12419665
> 
> View attachment 12419669


Nice! What do these cost? Reminds me of my Orient Star


----------



## Norad2000x (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice! I like the look of that Orient Star! The Epoch cost me ~300USD.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Wow, really like that Epoch...not cheap, but triti and screw-down are nice additions to a 'dress' watch...gives it a modern-day Explorer vibe.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Norad2000x said:


> Nice! I like the look of that Orient Star! The Epoch cost me ~300USD.


Is it a Sea-Gull movement?

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Norad2000x (Aug 10, 2017)

Yes, it is a Sea-Gull, at least that's what it claims.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

You made me curious about the Epoch watches. They seem to be in the $300 range. While shopping on Ali I saw this interesting Epoch watch.










It's all tritium! It's called the Epoch 6029G. $309.00.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Norad2000x (Aug 10, 2017)

Yup, that's the line I got! I chose the white face one, after much deliberation. The deep blue one looks pretty nice too.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Norad2000x said:


> Yup, that's the line I got! I chose the white face one, after much deliberation. The deep blue one looks pretty nice too.


Looks good. How well are the tubes lined up with the markers? It's hard to tell, but it looks like they slapped tubes onto markers/hands that were perhaps not designed with tubes in mind.


----------



## Norad2000x (Aug 10, 2017)

Indeed they look like that, especially with my closeup picture. From my naked eye, it looks like each tube is glued pretty accurately in the middle of each chevron and hand.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1245 review 




NaviForce 9044 review 




​


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I was just reading on some car sites and I accidently found the inspiration for the Tiedan case. A Ferrari FA79 watch. Dial looks like a Pannerai though


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Should this thread goes to Chinese Watches sub-forum? Since Ali Xpress is only selling China brand.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My new "Winner" Panam sub homage, I love the white dial and pepsi bezel look!

I put it on a shark mesh bracelet since the stock one was real sh*t (hollow links, too long and not possible to adapt - like in "NOT possible", not "hard to"...)

An Automatic movement for sub-$20 that's really impressive! Now need to see how it lasts in time...

Nicolas









Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Larsjeee (Jul 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> My new "Winner" Panam sub homage, I love the white dial and pepsi bezel look!
> 
> I put it on a shark mesh bracelet since the stock one was real sh*t (hollow links, too long and not possible to adapt - like in "NOT possible", not "hard to"...)
> 
> ...


Looks pretty neat for sub 20 bucks! Indeed, let's see how it lasts haha


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Should this thread goes to Chinese Watches sub-forum? Since Ali Xpress is only selling China brand.


Nope.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a unique-looking diver -- or is it an homage of something?
It purports to have a sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance. $56.96 with their coupon.
I'm seriously considering picking up that Pepsi model.
https://goo.gl/W39btB


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Nope.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Well said.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is a unique-looking diver -- or is it an homage of something?
> It purports to have a sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance. $56.96 with their coupon.
> I'm seriously considering picking up that Pepsi model.
> https://goo.gl/W39btB
> ...


There isn't a real picture so if you will order I'm really curious how it looks irl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is a unique-looking diver -- or is it an homage of something?
> It purports to have a sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance. $56.96 with their coupon.
> I'm seriously considering picking up that Pepsi model.
> https://goo.gl/W39btB
> ...


I've had the Pepsi model in my cart for the last week. Would love to see some real life pics if you buy.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

sinobi 1132.. blue and black..
But this one is only 3 Atm..
Strange because there are also some who has 10 Atm..
but it is a very nice watch for the money i have paid for..

her are some pics..hope you like it..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

have a nice day..


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sent with Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

There's an echo in here..


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Anybody have this lige watch? I like it very much and very cheap.


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Should this thread goes to Chinese Watches sub-forum? Since Ali Xpress is only selling China brand.


I think it gone beyond tradition and into an Affordables Institution at this point. It fits well here. Besides everyone knows Affordables is the place to hang out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

m3ga said:


> I was just reading on some car sites and I accidently found the inspiration for the Tiedan case. A Ferrari FA79 watch. Dial looks like a Pannerai though
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Pictures or it didn't happen, please.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

cuevobat said:


> Pictures or it didn't happen, please.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ferrari or the Tiedan case?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is a unique-looking diver -- or is it an homage of something?
> It purports to have a sapphire crystal and 200m water resistance. $56.96 with their coupon.
> I'm seriously considering picking up that Pepsi model.
> https://goo.gl/W39btB
> ...


It's a cool style with its turn of the last century numbers married to a 1980s Pepsi bezel; but, at 44mm too big for us mere mortals.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Torbollo Hmesut TBH017





Skmei 1202


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

cuevobat said:


> It's a cool style with its turn of the last century numbers married to a 1980s Pepsi bezel; but, at 44mm too big for us mere mortals.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I recall correctly the legendary MDV106 is 44 mm and it wears pretty well even on my smallish wrist.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Gedmis said:


> Torbollo Hmesut TBH017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! Is that carbon fiber? Just like in F1 racing.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Whoa! Is that carbon fiber? Like in F1 racing.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Gedmis said:


> Torbollo Hmesut TBH017


Thanks - I have been curious about this watch. Nice video review


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Do you have any suggestion for a nice cheap digital watch with big numbers that can show both current time and a stopwatch simultaneously?


----------



## crodgers (Jul 27, 2014)

Torbollo with working sub dials and date.....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crodgers said:


> Torbollo with working sub dials and date.....
> View attachment 12452151


Very nice!


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Mine broke after about ten days. The hands became completely loose going all around. I got full refund. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

guys any good deals with upcoming sale? some prices are inflated af...


----------



## cuevobat (Jun 29, 2010)

m3ga said:


> The ferrari or the Tiedan case?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Sorry I have been moving a house. Both side by side would be nice.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

GraX said:


> guys any good deals with upcoming sale? some prices are inflated af...


I ordered this Reginald Sub. There is a lot of feedback for it and good ones. These are buyers photos. For 17ish euros looks good enough for me to try. 









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Uros TSI said:


> I ordered this Reginald Sub. There is a lot of feedback for it and good ones. These are buyers photos. For 17ish euros looks good enough for me to try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least they are trying to be honest by writing "Swiss Design". Which is true.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Dogfish 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Uros TSI said:


> Dogfish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Dogfight


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Been having these in my favorites list for a while with no real intention to order. Don't know what happened really...


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

-ix- said:


> Been having these in my favorites list for a while with no real intention to order. Don't know what happened really...


It just happened.. Just happened.. Of course it just happened.. Yes.. Just happened.. Don't worry.. No need to have shame.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Uros TSI said:


> Dogfish
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


It fits. A dogfish is a type of shark.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squalidae


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Those Reggies seem to have solid endlinks.
Mine didn't and I thought they were a lot of watch for <20$!!!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Theo Sudarja said:


> It just happened.. Just happened.. Of course it just happened.. Yes.. Just happened.. Don't worry.. No need to have shame.


Haha, thanks for your support Theo.

I'm -ix-, I'm a watchoholic.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

any rolex president homage? i already know about bagelsport ;p


----------



## crodgers (Jul 27, 2014)

Just arrived...


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

GraX said:


> any rolex president homage? i already know about bagelsport ;p


Are you looking for super cheap? 
See if Naviforce NF2045S floats your boat.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

crodgers said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> View attachment 12466287


I like the green color. How is the quality?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

@crodgers
is this Torbollo a quartz one?


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

crodgers said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> View attachment 12466287


Where did you buy? Link?


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Try searching for Ochstin Pilot on ali. You can get a 3 sub-dial version but the dials cut into the numbers, I think the 2 dial is much better. Very nice watch.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Are you looking for super cheap?
> See if Naviforce NF2045S floats your boat.


its a miss, something else?


----------



## crodgers (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes the Torbollo is Quartz and so far holding up....i.e nothing has fallen off....and I have managed to drop it already


----------



## crodgers (Jul 27, 2014)

Just a heads up the Ochstin Pilot ....only the 24hour dial works the other is for show. The band is also much better than expected. Well worth the money spent I have a 7inch wrist and it look right at home without being over bearing.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

just ordered bagel milgauss, i just wish they were avalibe with this bracelet


----------



## itsmemuffins (Oct 9, 2015)

crodgers said:


> Just a heads up the Ochstin Pilot ....only the 24hour dial works the other is for show. The band is also much better than expected. Well worth the money spent I have a 7inch wrist and it look right at home without being over bearing.


It does work. It only moves once per minute.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

GraX said:


> just ordered bagel milgauss, i just wish they were avalibe with this bracelet


My Bagelsport (Explorer) has a pretty cheap bracelet that does rattle. That one looks better than any I've seen on Bagelsports, odd.

In that video you can see the second hand stutter. I have a stutter in mine too, probably not that bad, but I hear it is characteristic of the DG2813 movement. I didn't notice it at first, but then did and it is hard to miss. Watch it for a while then let us know what you see in yours.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

swank said:


> My Bagelsport (Explorer) has a pretty cheap bracelet that does rattle. That one looks better than any I've seen on Bagelsports, odd.
> 
> In that video you can see the second hand stutter. I have a stutter in mine too, probably not that bad, but I hear it is characteristic of the DG2813 movement. I didn't notice it at first, but then did and it is hard to miss. Watch it for a while then let us know what you see in yours.


That bracelet is from bagel daytona


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anyboy has experience with the Brand Neiton?









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I think they are Parnis.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

crodgers said:


> Just arrived...
> 
> View attachment 12466287


Looks like a parody of Zenith 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

I am watching this cool watch, what do you think about design?


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I really like a bunch of these Guanqins and I would already be proudly wearing them if they would just get rid of the letters on the dial and leave just that winged logo. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

Uros TSI said:


> dat winged logo









GS19030


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Uros TSI said:


> I really like a bunch of these Guanqins and I would already be proudly wearing them if they would just get rid of the letters on the dial and leave just that winged logo.


I have one like this:
https://www. put-ali-here .com/item/GUANQIN-Mens-Watches-Automatic-Watch-MIYOTA-Movement-8200-Sapphire-Leather-Date-Waterproof-Mechanical-Wristwatches-Male-Clock/32821309433.html

But in a men's model with a black band. Perhaps they will offer that again?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

phil288 said:


> I am watching this cool watch, what do you think about design?
> 
> View attachment 12473969


I think it looks nice. However, the minute hand could be longer and I feel that 24-hr subdials are extraneous.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## crodgers (Jul 27, 2014)

...and a new watch in the post this morning ......Orkina with racing strap


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

crodgers said:


> ...and a new watch in the post this morning ......Orkina with racing strap
> View attachment 12479407
> View attachment 12479409


You haven't peel the protection plastics? There could be moisture traped, and oxidizing the watch.

The Orkina might not come with the manual book. But it's written on most watch manuals.


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Just arrived...


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

Question re: turnaround time with Ali Express... I've ordered only 3 items through AE (not watches), 2 took about a month, the other took about 2 months.

I'm sure turnaround times vary, but is that about what I should expect should I order a watch or 2 from them?

I was reluctant to order from them at first, but turnaround time aside, I'm pleased that I did.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

SwissArmyTenor said:


> Question re: turnaround time with Ali Express... I've ordered only 3 items through AE (not watches), 2 took about a month, the other took about 2 months.
> 
> I'm sure turnaround times vary, but is that about what I should expect should I order a watch or 2 from them?
> 
> I was reluctant to order from them at first, but turnaround time aside, I'm pleased that I did.


In my experience, if the package is sent from Singapore, the delivery time to Europe is only a week or two.

If sent from mainland China or Hong Kong, more like 1-2 months.

Many of the official brand stores seem to ship from SG. As does GearBest in many cases.


----------



## SwissArmyTenor (Aug 20, 2017)

> In my experience, if the package is sent from Singapore, the delivery time to Europe is only a week or two.
> 
> If sent from mainland China or Hong Kong, more like 1-2 months.


Thanks for that. My 3 orders came from mainland China, so my experience parallels yours. I'll keep my eyes open for SG sellers.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> I have one like this:
> https://www. put-ali-here .com/item/GUANQIN-Mens-Watches-Automatic-Watch-MIYOTA-Movement-8200-Sapphire-Leather-Date-Waterproof-Mechanical-Wristwatches-Male-Clock/32821309433.html
> 
> But in a men's model with a black band. Perhaps they will offer that again?
> ...



These are still available:

Search "*Guanqin GJ16032*" - I found them for *$60.00* on AliEx at the same store you mentioned.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Uros TSI said:


> I really like a bunch of these Guanqins and I would already be proudly wearing them if they would just get rid of the letters on the dial and leave just that winged logo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The GJ16032-1 fits your requirements. Guanqin can't seem to decide which way to go on their logos. 
For a short time last year, all the new models seemed to go with the winged logo only. This year they have produced some models with just lettering, and no wings.

I have a GJ16033, and the lettering is really hard to see in most situations (silver on white face). Someone would really need to be invading your personal space to read it. It seems way more prominent in well lit pictures, than in real life use.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

HoustonReal is back!

I have this watch, courtesy of HoustonReal finding it earlier. It is good for the price, solid movement, pretty well built. My main complaint is the dial, as the minute markers are printed on, not applied. The watch would look much nicer with applied indicies.



HoustonReal said:


> These are still available:
> 
> Search "*Guanqin GJ16032*" - I found them for *$60.00* on AliEx at the same store you mentioned.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> HoustonReal is back!
> 
> I have this watch, courtesy of HoustonReal finding it earlier. It is good for the price, solid movement, pretty well built. My main complaint is the dial, as the minute markers are printed on, not applied. The watch would look much nicer with applied indicies.


In the pictures, the white dials make that more apparent than the black ones. Is the movement really a Miyota as shown? Mine has a Dixmont-Guangzhou DG2803. Guanqin has an "8200" rotor sticker, that they apply to many different DG variants. I also know of a few Guanqin models that seem to have Seiko or Miyota calibers. Since the movement picture didn't seem to be installed in an actual watch, I was curious if it's accurate.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

The movement in my watch (the white dial, silver case, black band, like above) has the same movement pictured with Miyota on the rotor. Now that still could be a fake, but it does look exactly like the one above.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm intrigued enough by this one that I think I'm going to pick it up. Jiedeng automatic for $17.64 (on the app anyway). I do love asymmetrical cases. And it says it's stainless steel, as opposed to an alloy.

But, what's that other crown do? Rotate that inner chapter ring?


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm intrigued enough by this one that I think I'm going to pick it up. Jiedeng automatic for $17.64 (on the app anyway). I do love asymmetrical cases. And it says it's stainless steel, as opposed to an alloy.
> 
> But, what's that other crown do? Rotate that inner chapter ring?
> 
> ...


I ordered that one a couple weeks ago.. just waiting for the delivery!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> The movement in my watch (the white dial, silver case, black band, like above) has the same movement pictured with Miyota on the rotor. Now that still could be a fake, but it does look exactly like the one above.


The price difference between a real 8215 and a DG2813 isn't that much ($53.95 vs $47.95 on Esslinger). On eBay, the Miyotas are cheaper that the Dixmonts. I can't see a reason to produce fakes.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I haven't seen this brand on Ali before
<put ali here> /item/AM0184-watches-male-mechanical-watch-stainless-steel-fully-automatic-waterproof-businessmen-watches/32652320409.html

Nice clean design, sapphire crystal, the new interesting thing is it says it has a 28,800bph movement. Anyone know anything about that?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> I haven't seen this brand on Ali before
> <put ali here> /item/AM0184-watches-male-mechanical-watch-stainless-steel-fully-automatic-waterproof-businessmen-watches/32652320409.html
> 
> Nice clean design, sapphire crystal, the new interesting thing is it says it has a 28,800bph movement. Anyone know anything about that?


I don't own one, but I've run across them before -* Shenzhen Jieyong (Starking) Clocks & Watches Co. Ltd.*, founded in 1992. They produce a few Tissot homages. I'm assuming they're using an ETA 2824 clone, like the Sea-Gull ST2130. I think a few other former state factories also make 2824 clones. $50 is a steal for sapphire and an ST2130. The PTS catalog may have other 28,800 movements (5000 & 7100 series). Pretty sure Liaoning Peacock makes one (SL3000). Starking is claiming this is their "SK series of single calendar -1813" inhouse movement, but you can bet it's probably sourced from one of the large Chinese movement manufacturers.

These are movement renderings off the Starking site:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jabrnet said:


> I ordered that one a couple weeks ago.. just waiting for the delivery!


They also have a white-dial version, and one with a slightly different dial configuration but that same asymmetrical case.

I may get one version and, if I like it, get the other in a different dial color.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered a Planca b-uhr automatic. Listed as a Debert but no Debert anywhere on the watch. I looked up Planca, found also watches listed as Parnis Planca. ????????


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12497791
> View attachment 12497793
> 
> 
> I ordered a Planca b-uhr automatic. Listed as a Debert but no Debert anywhere on the watch. I looked up Planca, found also watches listed as Parnis Planca. ????????


The quartz version of it is exactly the same but has no date.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Was that the Naviforce, I can't remember exactly?


----------



## NormanF (Jun 17, 2006)

Could be an unbranded Naviforce. I actually like the sterile dial. As a homage watch its true in that sense to the original. I just feel the automatic would have been much better off no-date. The date complication ruins the look of the watch for me.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I hated this type of date window at first but have got used to it now, but would prefer no date.


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> They also have a white-dial version, and one with a slightly different dial configuration but that same asymmetrical case.
> 
> I may get one version and, if I like it, get the other in a different dial color.
> 
> ...


Yup had the same plan... I got the black version first. I expect it to arrive just shy of the 60 days from order time so another month or so of waiting.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

NormanF said:


> Could be an unbranded Naviforce. I actually like the sterile dial. As a homage watch its true in that sense to the original. I just feel the automatic would have been much better off no-date. The date complication ruins the look of the watch for me.


The Naviforce watches are alloy cased with quartz movements, not automatics. Citizen makes an *Eco-Drive AW1361-10H *version of this watch. They are all derivations of the Flieger Type B design, but Naviforce and Planca seem to be homaging the Citizen design language (dial colors, chapter ring, non-Flieger hands with white minute hand and orange bordered hour hand).


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I am seeing Starking dress for under 50$, with coupons about 45$, with 28800bph 25J movement. Anyone knows what movement may that be? Is it dependable? 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

I just sorta happened upon these (rarely on that site), one of the few examples I've seen that I would actually consider buying:
60usd, 39mm, simple look, sapphire crystal, miyota movement (according to the photo), and subdued logo...19mm strap though


----------



## CT1MT (Sep 14, 2017)

I remember seeing a Nomos Lambda homage (ish), I can't for the life of me remember the name of it. Got any more recommendations if I'm looking for an homage?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

CT1MT said:


> I remember seeing a Nomos Lambda homage (ish), I can't for the life of me remember the name of it. Got any more recommendations if I'm looking for an homage?


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=42834530

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin pilot's quartz chronograph (working sub-dials!) - *$11.51 Three color choices

*


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

mougino said:


> Extremely inexpensive famous watch Homage club. - Page 64
> 
> Nicolas


LOL. "Feike" is the best Chinese "homage" brand name ever.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

mougino said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=42834530
> 
> Nicolas


Nice info. I didn't know FEIKE before. The FEIKE is also beautiful.

Then after you can proudly show your wrist, with FEIKE letter pronounced like saying Fake-y.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Does anyone know of 24-hour watches available on AliXpress?

Thanks!
Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

iuam said:


> I just sorta happened upon these (rarely on that site), one of the few examples I've seen that I would actually consider buying:
> 60usd, 39mm, simple look, sapphire crystal, miyota movement (according to the photo), and subdued logo...19mm strap though
> 
> View attachment 12505727
> View attachment 12505729


Also, the hour markers are printed on the dial, not applied.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Nice info. I didn't know FEIKE before. The FEIKE is also beautiful.
> 
> Then after you can proudly show your wrist, with FEIKE letter pronounced like saying Fake-y.


They make a nice series of Max Bill Chronoscope homages as well (*Feike FS021*), but they seem a bit expensive for quartz watches, made in China. (White, Black and Blue faces, with various bands and case colors)


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Feike would be pronounced sort of like "Fay Ker" or "Fay Kuh". Either way is very satisfying.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Iron Ike.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They make a nice series of Max Bill Chronoscope homages as well (*Feike FS021*), but they seem a bit expensive for quartz watches, made in China. (White, Black and Blue faces, with various bands and case colors)


Yes. I would considering towards the SEIKO at the $100 an up.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Stephen2020 said:


> Iron Ike.


It took me waaay too long to figure out what you were on about. Have a like.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Bought this Holuns on the brand week sale for $20. Quality absolutely amazing for the price. And that would be true even if it was three or four times more! 

All stainless steel, solid bracelet, sapphire crystal, best attention to detail I've seen in a Chinese watch. Truly excellent!

If you've been eyeing the Bulova Moon watch, but find the price a bit steep, this is definitely for you.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Really liking this one:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Bought this Holuns on the brand week sale for $20. Quality absolutely amazing for the price. And that would be true even if it was three or four times more!
> 
> All stainless steel, solid bracelet, sapphire crystal, best attention to detail I've seen in a Chinese watch. Truly excellent!
> 
> If you've been eyeing the Bulova Moon watch, but find the price a bit steep, this is definitely for you.


Which model is that? Link to it? Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Jabrnet said:


> Which model is that? Link to it? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


https://goo.gl/CNUgUv

Just saw it was actually $22.60 (with coupons) when I bought it.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

At the risk of rocking the boat once again, these watches are most definitely not Sapphire crystal glass. You can test them yourself, and other watches that claim to be Sapphire with a simple diamond tester you can get on ebay very cheaply.

Prepare to be very disappointed though.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Technician said:


> At the risk of rocking the boat once again, these watches are most definitely not Sapphire crystal glass. You can test them yourself, and other watches that claim to be Sapphire with a simple diamond tester you can get on ebay very cheaply.
> 
> Prepare to be very disappointed though.


Well, sorry pal, but I tested it right away and it's definitely sapphire coated (at least) and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Hey no problems I only mentioned it because I know it isn't, been there done that one. Have a hunt online and you'll find it being tested and failing but what the heck, for 20 dollars who cares.
Actually different Chinese websites call it different ways Hardlex, Sapphire, oddly enough sometimes both ! If you really like it that's all that matters.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Technician said:


> Hey no problems I only mentioned it because I know it isn't, been there done that one. Have a hunt online and you'll find it being tested and failing but what the heck, for 20 dollars who cares.
> Actually different Chinese websites call it different ways Hardlex, Sapphire, oddly enough sometimes both ! If you really like it that's all that matters.


Thanks for your concern mate! 

However, I still think it is sapphire. Why wouldn't it be? It sure isn't a matter of cost. Sapphire is dead cheap, no matter what the western watch makers wants us to believe.

I'll just leave another photo here.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I always have to have a chuckle when I see the old water drop test. If you own a high end mobile phone try that trick on the screen, it works on my Samsung S8+ but somehow I don't think that has a Sapphire glass on it.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Doesn't it? Gorilla Glass or whatever is a brand name of sapphire glass. Early iphones with it were marketed as having sapphire screens.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Doesn't it? Gorilla Glass or whatever is a brand name of sapphire glass. Early iphones with it were marketed as having sapphire screens.


Gorilla glas isn't sapphire. Is it chemically altered glass.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Well no, Gorilla Glass and Sapphire are two different materials but I get your point. My point is you can get the water drop effect by rubbing a greasy thumb on the watch glass. It's impressive to see but there are many reasons why water can under certain circumstances form droplets instead of spreading, even the temperature of the glass affects the way it behaves.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Technician said:


> Well no, Gorilla Glass and Sapphire are two different materials but I get your point. My point is you can get the water drop effect by rubbing a greasy thumb on the watch glass. It's impressive to see but there are many reasons why water can under certain circumstances form droplets instead of spreading, even the temperature of the glass affects the way it behaves.


It is also a possible sign of sapphire... In this case, I would even say convincing sign, as the manufacturer also claims that sapphire is used. Why would they go through the hassle of faking it? Sapphire crystals are not expensive to make.

Well well, never meant to start an argument about this. Just buy the watch, will ya. It's bloody nice looking for the price, and that would be true even if it had a crystal made of jello.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

m3ga said:


> Gorilla glas isn't sapphire. Is it chemically altered glass.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Huh, that explains why my G5 got scratched all over before a screen protector could even arrive in the mail.

Well, it doesn't disprove the droplet test (which I also hold to be unreliable BTW). It could just be that among the surfaces that bead are sapphire and gorilla glass, while mineral or regular glass does not.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Man am I thrilled this tired old horse is getting trod out for the whipping, again.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't see the point except to purposely ruin another man's pleasure. It's really pathetic.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

[QUOTE=

Well there we do agree, it is indeed a fine looking watch


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

My quote disappeared, but yes a nice watch.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

This is a pretty specific ask, but here goes.

I'm looking for suggestions for an automatic with stick/baton hour markers, *no date*, no bigger than about 40mm and under $75.

Can the Ali gurus help me out?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Uros TSI said:


> Really liking this one:


Did you pull the trigger on this one? I like the look of it but I'd like to see some real world pics. Can't tell how the chrono functions on this one - i.e. central seconds or sub seconds.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

No I didn't. I will probably go for a dressy 28800bph as my first Starking, which is a bit more expensive so I will wait for some time.

I would also like to see this one IRL. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

mougino said:


> Homage of the Om€ga Seamaster 300 "007 Spectre" Special Edition with the 12-hour rotating bezel aka "cheap GMT".
> *$34.99
> *(search "spectre watch" on AliX)*
> 
> ...


Do you have an in dept review of this watch.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

i guess there is no running second at all, only the chrono one, im talking about starking


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Do you have an in dept review of this watch.


It is a poor-quality counterfeit.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

-ix- said:


> https://goo.gl/CNUgUv
> 
> Just saw it was actually $22.60 (with coupons) when I bought it.





-ix- said:


> Bought this Holuns on the brand week sale for $20. Quality absolutely amazing for the price. And that would be true even if it was three or four times more!
> 
> All stainless steel, solid bracelet, sapphire crystal, best attention to detail I've seen in a Chinese watch. Truly excellent!
> 
> If you've been eyeing the Bulova Moon watch, but find the price a bit steep, this is definitely for you.


So no running seconds, no central seconds, and chrono seconds are on the subdial, correct?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

@swank
Exactly. You can't be more right...

@Theo Sudarja
I received a replica, with the Omega Seamaster writing on it.
I won't comment how it works out of respect for the forum rules.

Nicolas


----------



## manser46 (Jan 16, 2015)

I also have spent hours looking at the Ali Express site looking at all the different watches, but have some concerns.

1. Shipping, does product arrive safely and intact
2. Are the watches as good looking in person as they are in the pics
3. Which brand seems to offer the best watches, I know they are all Chinese, but one has to be better than others.

Anyone with experience, let me know your thoughts, thanks


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

manser46 said:


> I also have spent hours looking at the Ali Express site looking at all the different watches, but have some concerns.
> 
> 1. Shipping, does product arrive safely and intact
> 2. Are the watches as good looking in person as they are in the pics
> ...


They arrive no problem usually, just takes 2 months most of the time for me to Canada. I never have a concern with them as the protection the website offers is phenomenal. I've had probably 25 orders that had something wrong like a poor quality item that broke first use (non watch) and I always get a refund. Just keep an eye on when the protection is ending and make a claim if it's getting close. As for the watches, I've gotten a couple from them. The alloy case ones have a loud tick most of the time. The stainless steel ones seem to be decent for the price.. the straps are almost always junk. I just got this one the other day, has an alloy case but it's nice for the $24CAD I paid.. the strap was terrible so I just have it on a NATO for now. It looks to me like the applied markers are not straight on it but my wife assures me they are not and it's just the light reflecting on them... I don't know if she's right but I'm ok with it for a cheap watch. It looks exaggerated in the photo. Others I've gotten haven't had that type of issue though. Oh and lume is terrible. 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

manser46 said:


> I also have spent hours looking at the Ali Express site looking at all the different watches, but have some concerns.
> 
> 1. Shipping, does product arrive safely and intact
> 2. Are the watches as good looking in person as they are in the pics
> ...


Hi Manser46, from my experience:
1. Yes, never had a problem with this, with watches and other items. I'm based in the UK, your experience will probably vary by country.
2. This totally depends on the brand/seller. I like to see user feedback pictures as things can vary sometimes. 
3. There are tons of brands on there and others will have their own preferences but I've had good experiences with Pagani Design (3 of them) and Sinobi (2). I had a not-so-good experience with Gimto.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

swank said:


> It is a poor-quality counterfeit.


Absolutely. I ordered one and got a fake Omega, not a "Paulereis". I complained and got a full refund. Didn't have to return the watch, but I don't wear it.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Manser46.

1. Never a problem with packaging (over 400 orders in past few years). Watches are usually super packed and secured.

2. I can recommend Pagani Design, and Benyar, both great quality and looks exactly as presented. I read here that Sinobi can be a gamble regarding quality. My 17$ Torbollo stopped after two weeks. New battery wasn't helpful. My girlfriend liked one crappy 3$ Geneva watch and it is working perfectly for more than 6 months, she wears it daily. Case is alloy, bracelet is junk, caseback has no rubber seal, but it works. 

3. See under #2

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> So no running seconds, no central seconds, and chrono seconds are on the subdial, correct?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


No, wrong. But I just realized I snapped the photo with a very unfortunate timing. 

Take another look at the minute hand and you'll see the second hand right above it. So, central running seconds.

I can snap a few more pictures tomorrow if you're interested.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

-ix- said:


> No, wrong. But I just realized I snapped the photo with a very unfortunate timing.
> 
> Take another look at the minute hand and you'll see the second hand right above it. So, central running seconds.
> 
> . I can snap a few more pictures tomorrow if you're interested.


Thanks. No more pics needed here. I'm curious why the movement used for a lot of these watches has Chrono seconds on a sub dial instead of the Central seconds. It must be harder to design that then I imagine.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

My Audemars look-alike has it, only it's not so much a look-alike if you get my drift. Incredible quality though have to say.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks. No more pics needed here. I'm curious why the movement used for a lot of these watches has Chrono seconds on a sub dial instead of the Central seconds. It must be harder to design that then I imagine.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Seiko/TMI produces the VD5 movements with this setup, and Invicta uses them in their Speedway line (Daytona homage). I believe Miyota has a similar cheap "JS" chronograph movement line. Sunon followed suit with their PE90 movements.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Seiko/TMI produces the VD5 movements with this setup, and Invicta uses them in their Speedway line (Daytona homage). I believe Miyota has a similar cheap "JS" chronograph movement line. Sunon followed suit with their PE90 movements.


Right. That's why I can't fathom why anyone would make a Chrono with the seconds on a sub dial.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> Right. That's why I can't fathom why anyone would make a Chrono with the seconds on a sub dial.


Totally agree, and yet this seems to be very common. I can only think that the movements with chrono seconds on a sub-dial are cheaper. Pagani Design do some nice chronos with the Seiko mecha-quartz movement that HoustonReal refers to, but for the rest of the brands it's often a crap-shoot on Ali as to what type of movement you're going to get.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

My Benyar Speedy with Sunon PE90 has chronograph seconds on a subdial. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Uros TSI said:


> My Benyar Speedy with Sunon PE90 has chronograph seconds on a subdial.


Really? I'm interested! I've been looking at several Benyars but I wrote them all off for having central chrono seconds. Do you have any pics?


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Here it is. Have in mind, although it is advertised as SS case I doubt it is. Tried to buff out one scratch using Cape cod buffing cloth and stripped the surface plating of some sort. On the other hand, it cost me around 16-7 euros so I'm cool with that.









The movement is 100% Sunon PE90 since I opened it to have a look. Can't find the picture now.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Maybe I'm really strange, but I prefer a central running seconds hand as I never use the chronograph function anyway (but sometimes subdials are nice to have just for the looks).

I really prefer what is often considered a sign of a cheap watch, "multifunction" subdials, such as day, date etc.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Really? I'm interested! I've been looking at several Benyars but I wrote them all off for having central chrono seconds. Do you have any pics?


Doh! Brainfart, caused by massive caffeine deprivation. I somehow managed to both misread your message and mistype my response. I meant to say that I'm looking for a central chrono seconds, rather than on the sub-dial! :-s

It's a picky detail, but I prefer not to see the quartz tick on the main seconds hand and can happily ignore it if that is on a sub-dial. Thanks for sharing the pics though, the watch looks great otherwise!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> This is a pretty specific ask, but here goes.
> 
> I'm looking for suggestions for an automatic with stick/baton hour markers, *no date*, no bigger than about 40mm and under $75.
> 
> Can the Ali gurus help me out?


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

phil288 said:


> I am watching this cool watch, what do you think about design?
> 
> View attachment 12473969


Its homage to Citizen Meccanico...


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Doh! Brainfart, caused by massive caffeine deprivation. I somehow managed to both misread your message and mistype my response. I meant to say that I'm looking for a central chrono seconds, rather than on the sub-dial! :-s
> 
> It's a picky detail, but I prefer not to see the quartz tick on the main seconds hand and can happily ignore it if that is on a sub-dial. Thanks for sharing the pics though, the watch looks great otherwise!


Then you can get Pagani Flight featuring Seiko VK67 movement which I also happen to own. 41-42mm without crown on my just under 7'' wrist.

This is not an original strap. Original is also fine. Had a strong smell which evaporated after one or two weeks. But it is nice and well made.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

manser46 said:


> I also have spent hours looking at the Ali Express site looking at all the different watches, but have some concerns.
> 
> 1. Shipping, does product arrive safely and intact
> 2. Are the watches as good looking in person as they are in the pics
> ...


No problem with shipping - I not only have ordered watches but a bunch of other things off Ali including a bunch of Christmas presents last year. Only had 2 issues with non-watch items - one got lost in transit, one arrived damaged. Both promptly refunded my money. Ali's site offers excellent buyer protection

I have been happy with my watch purchases. It just depends on what you buy. hard to make a blanket statement about all of them

As to brands, I have been most impressed by Pagani Design. A little higher priced - I bought a couple on singles day 11/11 last year when they were discounted to around $45 or so and the quality is extremely good. I also have 3 from Sinobi that I like, especially for the price - but they are lesser quality than the Pagani Design


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I am still interested in this STARKING watch. Stainless, sapphire, and a 28.8k bph movement for $50 is intriguing.









Has anyone got one? The band size may be 19mm, but I am not quite sure because there are several different case/band measurements on the metal bracelet and leather strap versions.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1227* Bluetooth "smartwatch" - *$15.69* Four color choices
Pedometer, calories, remote camera, app remind, call remind


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

manser46 said:


> I also have spent hours looking at the Ali Express site looking at all the different watches, but have some concerns.
> 
> 1. Shipping, does product arrive safely and intact
> 2. Are the watches as good looking in person as they are in the pics
> ...


Shipping: I live in Jakarta. In my experience it took max no more than a month for the delivery arrived.

Pics vs Real: they can have a big difference, in my experience https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4510847&share_fid=13788&share_type=t Review SEKARO Diver with Day Date Month 24hr Complication

How to spot the best: for me I tend to a seek brand with clear markings on several parts of the product. Instead of having blank random parts compiled.

And the most Important, this forum is definitely the best place to start dig which is the best.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

1. Usually the items arrive in good condition, but it depends somewhat on the vendor sending the item, much like eBay. Like eBay, if the product comes damaged, or is not as described, you can file a protest.

2. Like any on-line shopping experience, sometimes the watches look better or worse than the listing. The listing pictures on AliEx are usually the manufacturers professional photos. A $3 watch will always look better in the pics.

3. Most of the time, price indicates quality. If you look at Under $10 watches, like Curren or Yazole, the watches will be lower quality. Guanqin, Benyar, Pagani Design, Burei, Holuns, Starking and Kassaw seem to make somewhat better quality pieces.

The best advice I can give is to read this thread.

Almost all the best Chinese brands are not sold in great numbers on Ali Express. Beijing Watch Factory, Sea-Gull, Shanghai, Peacock (Liaoning), Tian Wang, Ebohr and Rossini make very high quality watches. Most models cost over $100, and can go for much more. Check some out here. *www.good-stuffs.com *They even have some hand-wind Shanghai's for around $50, but they are a bit small by today's standards (35mm)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Beijing Watch Factory, Sea-Gull, Shanghai, Peacock (Liaoning), Tian Wang, Ebohr and Rossini make very high quality watches. Most models cost over $100, and can go for much more. Check some out here. *www.good-stuffs.com *They even have some hand-wind Shanghai's for around $50, but they are a bit small by today's standards (35mm)


Hi Houston, maybe you can help: I'm trying to find an affordable alternative to the Maison Celadon "Imperial Peacock" i.e. a minimalist watch (no complication) with a Guilloche textured dial, more in the range of $100 than $1,000...










I've searched extensively AliXpress, and to a lesser extent good-stuffs.com but to no avail.

Have you come across such a watch?

Thanks!
Nicolas


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Uros TSI said:


> Then you can get Pagani Flight featuring Seiko VK67 movement which I also happen to own. 41-42mm without crown on my just under 7'' wrist.


Sorry for the late reply.

I didn't recognise the username straight away, but I recognise those pics! You're the guy who has single-handedly got me onto Ali and into chronos! I would never touch a chrono before, but I loved the look of the Pagani Design in your photos so much that I bought one in white (cream?). Then I went back and bought another in black. :-D They're great watches and get a lot of wrist time.

Ever since then, I've been hunting similarly good chronos on Ali. There are a few other Pagani Design chronos which also seem to use the same movement (at least they have central chrono seconds at any rate) but I've not yet decided on them. I am quite tempted by the white-faced one with 3 black sub-dials.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

im going for this one in near future, the bagel version is too smal; ;<


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Naviforce 9044 *(Citizen AW1361/Flieger Type B homage)* - $9.99 *Four color choices


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Hi Houston, maybe you can help: I'm trying to find an affordable alternative to the Maison Celadon "Imperial Peacock" i.e. a minimalist watch (no complication) with a Guilloche textured dial, more in the range of $100 than $1,000...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minimalist and guilloche is a hard combination to find. I know of some cheap watches, but I don't think you'll be satisfied with them. They are each around $30, and not really substitutes. The KS watch has a cheap Tonji based, 17 jewels movement, and the Guanqin is quartz.










At the other end are the *Beijing Blue Hong Ru* for* $149* and the *Beijing Beihai 3.0 series *at *$370
*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Minimalist and guilloche is a hard combination to find. I know of some cheap watches, but I don't think you'll be satisfied with them. They are each around $30, and not really substitutes. The KS watch has a cheap Tonji based, 17 jewels movement, and the Guanqin is quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool watches, I may give one of them a try! Thanks so much Houston!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

mougino said:


> Very cool watches, I may give one of them a try! Thanks so much Houston!


Mougino, does it have to be white and without a date? If not, for not much money you could get the Seiko SRPA29, which is very good quality and a hacking/winding 4R36 movement. Really a very nice watch, inexpensive too.
https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B01HZT52CE


----------



## NoTimeToLose (Sep 23, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Naviforce 9044 *(Citizen AW1361/Flieger Type B homage)* - $9.99 *Four color choices


I bought one of these before I found out it was a 'homage'.

It's one of my cheapest watches but it gets quite a bit of wrist time. It's well-made, looks good and is ridiculous value for money. A fine beater.

(The Citizen Eco-Drive it's modeled on is - as you'd hope - noticeably better finished and presented. I'm seriously considering buying one because I really like the design.)


----------



## putungelahne (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello my friends,
Did anyone had a try skmei 1933,









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

swank said:


> Mougino, does it have to be white and without a date? If not, for not much money you could get the Seiko SRPA29, which is very good quality and a hacking/winding 4R36 movement. Really a very nice watch, inexpensive too.
> https://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Japanese-Automatic-Stainless-Casual/dp/B01HZT52CE


I prefer white dial yes, but thanks for the tip! 

Nicolas


----------



## dra43b (Sep 16, 2017)

Bought these two (a Jaragar and a Winner). I expect them to be on my wrist by October. Hopefully they perform well.









Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I have had this Jaragar for at least 4 years, and I wear it quite often. No problems yet.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Looking for 37-40mm dress watch with clean dial, possibly with second hand but no second is also considerable. Possibly hand wound or as slim as possible, but auto or quartz is also possible. I would like more than everything for it to have ball or onion shaped crown. Date is also a plus.
Strap 18-20mm. If possible, with SS case. I would like it to come with steel bracelet but I am not afraid of leather straps. 
Preferably black dial but bone or similar off white or beige will be okay too. 
Shoot if you have seen something like this.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Uros TSI said:


> Looking for 37-40mm dress watch with clean dial, possibly with second hand but no second is also considerable. Possibly hand wound or as slim as possible, but auto or quartz is also possible. I would like more than everything for it to have ball or onion shaped crown. Date is also a plus.
> Strap 18-20mm. If possible, with SS case. I would like it to come with steel bracelet but I am not afraid of leather straps.
> Preferably black dial but bone or similar off white or beige will be okay too.
> Shoot if you have seen something like this.
> ...


What's your budget? How thin?

These run $60 on Ali Express. *Guanqin GJ16028* - 38mm x 10mm, automatic, all stainless steel. I know the crown isn't right.










There was the *Compadre 8012G* - 38.5mm X 9.35mm, Sea-Gull ST1700A hand wind. (~$60) They seem to be discontinued. Rodina makes a sterile version, but only in white, and they cost $126 but no onion crown.










The Sea-Gull M186S is 38mm x 9.5mm, sapphire, $115, but a white dial.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FYI - Guanqin just came out with a new model. If the Carnival and Fieke homages are too pricey, this one's under $30. I wish they didn't put so much text on the dial.
*
GUANQIN GS19101*


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

I would like to stay under 100$. Not extremely thin, 7-8-9mm is fine. As for Quanqin, only dials with no inscriptions. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Here's a best of Mechanical! No? 








https://goo.gl/S2HZge


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Uros TSI said:


> I would like to stay under 100$. Not extremely thin, 7-8-9mm is fine. As for Quanqin, only dials with no inscriptions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


7mm-9mm probably restricts you to quartz.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

That new Guanqin is a nice watch but I'm wondering, every picture I've seen of it has the hands of the sub dials in the same position. Could be all the sellers are using the same images that have been supplied, or is it they're just cosmetic ? Soon find out when someone pulls the trigger on one.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> FYI - Guanqin just came out with a new model. If the Carnival and Fieke homages are too pricey, this one's under $30. I wish they didn't put so much text on the dial.
> *
> GUANQIN GS19101*


I really like this watch but the overload on text really ruines it. If they used just 1 font it would be a bit less irritant. The Feike is to expensive and the carnival doesn't have the silver with blue dial combo. But for the price I'll try one. I'll post some pictures when it's in.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

m3ga said:


> I really like this watch but the overload on text really ruines it. If they used just 1 font it would be a bit less irritant. The Feike is to expensive and the carnival doesn't have the silver with blue dial combo. But for the price I'll try one. I'll post some pictures when it's in.


Good man! Take one for the team!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Will Jaragar and Winner automatics be able to live a long time ? How much time do you expect such brands to be alive ?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

manchette said:


> Will Jaragar and Winner automatics be able to live a long time ? How much time do you expect such brands to be alive ?


i would not buy them, the automatic winding in most of them is not working and the quality is bad


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> That new Guanqin is a nice watch but I'm wondering, every picture I've seen of it has the hands of the sub dials in the same position. Could be all the sellers are using the same images that have been supplied, or is it they're just cosmetic ? Soon find out when someone pulls the trigger on one.


I've never seen a Guanqin with fake sub-dials, especially for $29. More likely they're just using the same stock photos.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Hope that's the case, I like the look of this one.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I have a friend who loves Apocalypse Now,so I decided to look on Ali to see if they had a cheap homage to the Seiko 6105 that Martin Sheen wore .....and I was surprised to see that they had one that was similar  Under 30 bucks, so it must be pretty light because Shark Army has steel watches that cost much more. Ali seems to be all out of the black ones so I'm not tempted.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

....for now


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> FYI - Guanqin just came out with a new model. If the Carnival and Fieke homages are too pricey, this one's under $30. I wish they didn't put so much text on the dial.
> *
> GUANQIN GS19101*


Never seen a Nomos Lambda "homage" before....


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~15$





~17$





~11$


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

I bought this one in black over a year ago and I must say its incredible. Even the strap is good. I can easily compare this watch with my Orient Curator, which costs 20x more.
It is quartz (accuracy about +/- 1s a week) and very thin (about half the size of Curator). My doesn't have the red dot on sinobi (i'm not sure if they change it lately).
The only con is practically useless (ie. nonexistent) lume.

At the same time i bought another Sinobi. It is OK, but not even near the first one.

Sorry, I'm new here and I can not post links or images


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sarosto said:


> Never seen a Nomos Lambda "homage" before....


Extremely inexpensive famous watch Homage club. - Page 64


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

combination of submariner and skydweller ;D

















and some omega homage


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

so what does the "helium release valve" do on that faux-mega?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

iuam said:


> so what does the "helium release valve" do on that faux-mega?


i think its for decoration only xD


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

iuam said:


> so what does the "helium release valve" do on that faux-mega?


My thoughts:

1) it's where your dreams go
2) it's exhaust, watch movement is diesel
3) it's for letting water in to the watch or out, you don't think this is actually water proof do you


----------



## dra43b (Sep 16, 2017)

Has anyone tried this Sinobi watch? Looks clean and classy.









Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

rkovac said:


> I bought this one in black over a year ago and I must say its incredible. Even the strap is good. I can easily compare this watch with my Orient Curator, which costs 20x more.
> It is quartz (accuracy about +/- 1s a week) and very thin (about half the size of Curator). My doesn't have the red dot on sinobi (i'm not sure if they change it lately).
> The only con is practically useless (ie. nonexistent) lume.
> 
> ...


I'm in the hunt for a watch exactly like either of these, except in automatic.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I see those Sinobi divers that are good - the Oris homage - are about 25% cheaper than normal, which is insane value for a steel case with a decent bracelet.


----------



## junkman (Nov 23, 2012)

​Hello, does anyone know this brand and in particular this model?

The seller say:
*LOREO Germany Watches Luxury Brand Automatic Self-Wind Luminous Waterproof 200M Oyster Perpetual Pro Diver Stainless Steel M15*


Brand Name:LOREO
Item Type:Mechanical Wristwatches
Case Shape:Round
Boxes & Cases Material:Paper
Feature:Water Resistant,Shock Resistant,Complete Calendar,Luminous,Swim,Auto Date,Diver
Clasp Type:Folding Clasp with Safety
Gender:lovers'
Dial Diameter:40mm
Water Resistance Depth:20Bar
Style:Luxury
Case Material:Stainless Steel
Band Material Type:Stainless Steel
Band Width:20mm
Band Length:20cm
Dial Window Material Type:Sapphire Crystal
Model Number:9101
Case Thickness:12mm
Movement:Automatic Self-Wind
Item Type:Mechanical Wristwatches


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi junkman, I don't know about that particular model, but there was a brief discussion about that brand here before (possibly even in this thread). Someone had commented that they're asking too much for the quality that they provide. Hopefully someone else can chip in with more info/opinions.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Is this really a German _technology _(?) or just a fake "German" brand using the image of supposedly German quality ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Is this really a German _technology _(?) or just a fake "German" brand using the image of supposedly German quality ?


Of course it's German, but careful it's neither a men's watch nor a ladies' watch, it's a lovers' watch...

Nicolas


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Of course it's German, but careful it's neither a men's watch nor a ladies' watch, it's a lovers' watch...
> 
> Nicolas


Sounds more like a French Oreo than anything German.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Sounds more like a French Oreo than anything German.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Touché


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Manbush-u-know-who has a 30% off sale on some Debert and Corguet models through Sept. 29.

The couple that caught my eye were the blue-dial Bathyscaphe with sapphire crystal, ceramic dial and Miyota 8215 movement for $89 -- these are usually a little over $100. If it was the white-dial model, it would already be on its way to me.

...and their Corgeut Black Bay model for $95.

They're prominently labeled as Debert and Corgeut, but you have to decide how comfortable you feel with terms such as 'Bathyscaphe' and 'Chronometer' on the dial.

On Sale


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Sounds more like a French Oreo than anything German.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


L'Oreo Madame Monsieur!

L'Oréal sister company is L'Oreo


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin Pilot Chronograph - *$13.99*
Stainless Steel Case, working sub-dials, choice of three colors


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Manbush-u-know-who has a 30% off sale on some Debert and Corguet models through Sept. 29.
> 
> The couple that caught my eye were the blue-dial Bathyscaphe with sapphire crystal, ceramic dial and Miyota 8215 movement for $89 -- these are usually a little over $100. If it was the white-dial model, it would already be on its way to me.
> 
> ...


I can confirm both of those are quality watches. I have the Bathyscaphe with the white dial - very nice. And the Corgeut with the blue bezel

Both are very good quality for the price - Here is the white version dial with a sharkskin strap I put on it


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> I can confirm both of those are quality watches. I have the Bathyscaphe with the white dial - very nice. And the Corgeut with the blue bezel
> 
> Both are very good quality for the price - Here is the white version dial with a sharkskin strap I put on it


Have you review it? If you have, I would like to read some more.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

There is already a thread for both the Corgeut and the Debert. I own a Corgeut BB homage and it's a great cheapie. Been looking to pick up a grey Bathyscaphe, so definitely considering the blue one.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

ED209 said:


> I see those Sinobi divers that are good - the Oris homage - are about 25% cheaper than normal, which is insane value for a steel case with a decent bracelet.


I'm not sure the case is steel. I think it is some type of alloy. 
I have two of them - blue one and pepsi. I'm not a pepsi lover, but dial on pepsi look way better. And color of blue one is not the same as advertised - i was little dissapointed at first.

Bracelet on both of them is OK but there is larger gap between bracelet and case than between the bracelet links. Unfortunate the clasp is really crap. Clasp on my blue even opens from time to time.
Bezels looks fine on both of them, but on my pepsi unidirectional is not really unidirectional as it also moves about 1 minute to the right. On the blue one unidirectional movement broke the very first day. Actually I don't care much about this but it looks like Sinobi has some QC issues on those bezel movement.

All in all it is worth at least twice the money it costs but it is not even close to be the perfect watch.


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

I have the same watch.

































It is a beautiful well made watch, but the specs you are listing are wrong. The watch is a quartz chronograph, 42mm in diameter, 22mm lug width and claims 100m WR as you can see on the dial.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

The finish looks pretty nice. Solid links and end links, too.

I am assuming the central seconds hand is the chrono seconds? When the chronograph is activated does it tick at 1/1 seconds or 1/5 seconds?


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Techme said:


> There is already a thread for both the Corgeut and the Debert. I own a Corgeut BB homage and it's a great cheapie. Been looking to pick up a grey Bathyscaphe, so definitely considering the blue one.
> 
> Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


I'm a subscriber to those, you can call me fanboy.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

ElStyl said:


> I have the same watch.
> 
> View attachment 12539237
> 
> ...


Ah.. it has the main second hand chronograph. Nice one!

Informative pictures. Thanks!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi there! 

Thanks for this discussion! This is great! 

I'm going to stick my toe in the water before totally diving in; gonna buy an inexpensive Sinobi diver watch and see how badly I get hacked, my identity gets stolen (etc, which is my big fear with dealing with unfamiliar online businesses) and, if all goes well, I'll probably start buying regularly. This thread is a great source of good-looking watches at a great price!


2 things: 


1. Have any of you stumble onto any cool watch cases (for storing watches) on Ali? I like the Invicta diving-style cases but, at this point, I just need something to organize my watches and straps. 


2. To whoever it is that is making those comparison and review videos on YouTube (Gedmis, I believe): THANK YOU! That's an excellent resource for the curious but reluctant like myself! 


Thanks everyone!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Thanks for this discussion! This is great!
> 
> ...


By watch case, do you mean watch box?
If yes, I purchased these two on AliXpress and I really can't complain! Great quality for the price!









Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Thanks for this discussion! This is great!
> 
> ...


From my experience, watch cases are not a great deal on Ali Express, and you can get a better deal on eBay or Amazon.

Cas De' Lux Luxury Watch Box 24 - *$24.99*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ElStyl said:


> I have the same watch.
> 
> It is a beautiful well made watch, but the specs you are listing are wrong. The watch is a quartz chronograph, 42mm in diameter, 22mm lug width and claims 100m WR as you can see on the dial.


I was just wondering if you have any idea what movement it uses? I understand if you haven't wanted to open the back of a functioning, 100M WR watch. I always wait until the battery needs changing, or something breaks.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Regular Joe said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Thanks for this discussion! This is great!
> 
> ...


.........s use an escrow style system, so the money is released to the seller after the waiting period has expired or you indicate that you are happy with the product.

You can always use a virtual burner card from privacy.com or similar.

... you're in deep now. Good luck.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> I was just wondering if you have any idea what movement it uses? I understand if you haven't wanted to open the back of a functioning, 100M WR watch. I always wait until the battery needs changing, or something breaks.


I have opened the watch and it uses a Miyota OS20 movement.


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

ManOnTime said:


> The finish looks pretty nice. Solid links and end links, too.
> 
> I am assuming the central seconds hand is the chrono seconds? When the chronograph is activated does it tick at 1/1 seconds or 1/5 seconds?


Correct. The red central seconds hand is for the chronograph. It is classic quartz, non sweeping, one tick per second hand.


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

£15 Tevise. I previously bought a Sewer but the quality of this one is far superior. Feels really well built for the price!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ElStyl said:


> I have opened the watch and it uses a Miyota OS20 movement.





ElStyl said:


> Correct. The red central seconds hand is for the chronograph. It is classic quartz, non sweeping, one tick per second hand.


I was hoping it was on of the myriad quartz chronos with 1/5 resolution or a mecaquartz like the Pagani Design chronos, but a Miyota is nothing to sneeze at. At least it's a 'proper' chronograph.

Thanks.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Jones9 said:


> £15 Tevise. I previously bought a Sewer but the quality of this one is far superior. Feels really well built for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to beat a Perlative Ceronometer!


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

-ix- said:


> Hard to beat a Perlative Ceronometer!


Haha I've only just noticed that! Classic!


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

I can never understand why the Chinese don't just copy & paste the English or whatever language directly, it's bound to get lost in translation somewhere. Still it makes for some interesting watch references, they may become collectors items one day !


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

-ix- said:


> Hard to beat a Perlative Ceronometer!


My 5th Sinobi - I must stop now 

Probably the same case, but quartz - and no typing errors on dial  I saw the same watch from Reginald and many others.

The case on this one is polished SS (Oris is on my opinion some type of alloy), bezel insert is the same as on blue Oris. The lume dot on bezel fall off immediatelly after I take the protection film from it. bezel also crackles  - Sinobi's QC on bezel really sucks!

Sunburst dial looks fine (on blue Oris it is quite dull).

Bracelet is OK with solid links and hollow end links. It is 22mm on lugs and about 16 on clasp. On Sinobi Oris the clasp is folded where on this one it is SS. But quality is so so.

Setting the time on this watch is really annoying. It is almost impossible to press crown and not move the hands for 3 or 4 minutes. So movement is probably some chinese crap.

If you dont mind matte finish and flimsy clasp, Sinobi Oris is better, especially the pepsi one with wave dial.


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Do you know what? It makes me enjoy the watch even more I think. Haha I'm really glad you pointed out that spelling mistake. Priceless!!

I think you're right. The case on the Sinobi looks identical, minus the case back. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rkovac said:


> My 5th Sinobi - I must stop now
> 
> Probably the same case, but quartz - and no typing errors on dial  I saw the same watch from Reginald and many others.
> 
> ...


I was interested in this watch, but not so much after your review  very nice to hear from a user anyway, many thanks to you Sir!

Nicolas


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

rkovac said:


> My 5th Sinobi - I must stop now
> 
> Probably the same case, but quartz - and no typing errors on dial  I saw the same watch from Reginald and many others.
> 
> ...


I also have this sub model (my 4th Sinobi). If you ask me, the case is definitely alloy despite the product description stating stainless steel. It scratches very easily and below the chrome plating is a brownish base metal.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I wanted to get an opinion on these Sinobi Divers. Do you think Sinobi decided to make two versions of this watch, or did they just decide their original WR rating was too optimistic? The 3ATM versions do sell for a few bucks less. Did they decided the new batch could be more price competitive if the skimped on the waterproofing?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Jones9 said:


> £15 Tevise. I previously bought a Sewer but the quality of this one is far superior. Feels really well built for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is it running after night? the auto wind works?

mutex/ocfipreoqyfb/mutex


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Jones9 said:


> £15 Tevise. I previously bought a Sewer but the quality of this one is far superior. Feels really well built for the price!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really? I thought that it is the same like sewor, winner, I didn't pick this for that reason.

What was the differences?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Have you review it? If you have, I would like to read some more.


I may have posted on the thread about it with a mini-review - can't recall as I have owned it a while. There are separate threads on both the Corgeut and the Debert


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

GraX said:


> is it running after night? the auto wind works?
> 
> mutex/ocfipreoqyfb/mutex


Yep, all still running OK overnight since winding it yesterday morning to get it going, and then usual winding from being on the wrist.

I was a little sceptical as the rotor isn't a very loose one, but it certainly keeps the watch going and I've not had it stop on me whatsoever. Seems to be keeping really good time too.


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Really? I thought that it is the same like sewor, winner, I didn't pick this for that reason.
> 
> What was the differences?


I'll post a few side by side pictures in a little bit, but the case of the Sewor is a lot smaller, thinner and cheaper than the Tevise. The finish on the dial is a lot better on the Tevise too. Even taken into account the poor spelling!
The logo on the Sewor looks like it's been glued on, and just looks cheap and nasty. 
The Tevise is printed onto the dial and again looks better quality.

The bezel has a nice shine to it on the Tevise, whereas the Sewor is very dull and plastic-y.

The open case back adds to the finish too in my opinion, with the nicely finished rotor making it feel like they've actually put some effort into branding. Whereas Sewor just comes across as a generic clone with their logo on the dial. (Even though I'm sure they are all clones of the same movement, it just gives that little bit more look of quality).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Jones9 said:


> I'll post a few side by side pictures in a little bit, but the case of the Sewor is a lot smaller, thinner and cheaper than the Tevise. The finish on the dial is a lot better on the Tevise too. Even taken into account the poor spelling!
> The logo on the Sewor looks like it's been glued on, and just looks cheap and nasty.
> The Tevise is printed onto the dial and again looks better quality.
> 
> ...


Ah.. Thank you.


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Ah.. Thank you.


The case size is noticeably bigger on the Tevise










Better quality finish and branding on the Tevise 









Better quality strap with solid links, and a better quality clasp too with the Tevise. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I didn't see it mentioned yet, but Jaragar has a new racing chronograph, under $20, in a choice of 4 colors... Hard to say which one looks the coolest 

Nicolas


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Anyone have a best GMT under 42mm, and best explorer 1 style in a 40mm for under $50 or so? Been searching but not sure what's good and not in this range. Thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Bagelsport explorer is good for under $40, but it's 36mm. They do a Milgauss that's 40mm I think. Also their Explorer II is nice, and GMT, but I'm guessing you want GMT sub?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Jabrnet said:


> Anyone have a best GMT under 42mm, and best explorer 1 style in a 40mm for under $50 or so? Been searching but not sure what's good and not in this range. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


The Parnis GMT sub looks good. Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, solid end links, several color options.

I just ordered one with the $15 off eBay coupon, so it is $69!


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Bagelsport explorer is good for under $40, but it's 36mm. They do a Milgauss that's 40mm I think. Also their Explorer II is nice, and GMT, but I'm guessing you want GMT sub?


Thanks but no, looking for 2 watches, one GMT (non sub style) and one explorer style 1st one.. thanks though!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

an .........s store called "F&J Classic Watches Store" sells them for $15.50 after a $1 off store coupon is applied on the mobile app. I think I might buy one to go with an extra strap I have lying around.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

not sure how to edit my last post. I was talking about the posted Jaragar watches and the Ali stores that sell them.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~11$





~17$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fatbeagle said:


> not sure how to edit my last post. I was talking about the posted Jaragar watches and the Ali stores that sell them.


You need to use a URL shortener for AliX links on WUS, and break *Ali Express* into two words. It makes little sense to continue this blocking, but the powers that be refuse to reconsider a policy created many years ago. Strangely, *TaoBao*, *TMall* and *Alibaba*, are all allowable (same corporation).


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jones9 said:


> The case size is noticeably bigger on the Tevise


Does anybody know what movement is in the Tevise? I'm assuming a DG2813 or something similar?

Jones9 - do you think the Tevise would be sufficient quality for use in modding?


----------



## Jones9 (Jun 8, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Does anybody know what movement is in the Tevise? I'm assuming a DG2813 or something similar?
> 
> Jones9 - do you think the Tevise would be sufficient quality for use in modding?


I've not had the case open and the movement out to get a real sense for the quality of the movement, but I'll take some more pictures of the case back as soon as I get home.

I'm not fully convinced of the quality of the movement itself yet, but it's still keeping excellent time. 
What sort of modding are you thinking? Dial and hand changes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Jones9 said:


> The case size is noticeably bigger on the Tevise
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should eye on these one too. The price is higher, but can get low as $36 as mentioned in this review.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=3970386


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Another 41mm Seamaster AT homage, Bestdon. Claims sapphire crystal and Miyota movement.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jones9 said:


> I've not had the case open and the movement out to get a real sense for the quality of the movement, but I'll take some more pictures of the case back as soon as I get home.
> 
> I'm not fully convinced of the quality of the movement itself yet, but it's still keeping excellent time.
> What sort of modding are you thinking? Dial and hand changes?


Exactly - dial and hands. Not a big fan of mercedes hands, but if the rest of the package is okay, it could make a fun little project.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Theo Sudarja said:


> You should eye on these one too. The price is higher, but can get low as $36 as mentioned in this review.
> 
> KronoReview: Bliger 'Pepsi' GMT Master II Homage Watch


Thanks Theo! I've had a look for those Bligers, but I'm not seeing anything at the $36 range, that's ludicrously good. They mostly seem to be in the Parnis price range, but I'll keep a lookout.


----------



## CMA22inc (Mar 7, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks Theo! I've had a look for those Bligers, but I'm not seeing anything at the $36 range, that's ludicrously good. They mostly seem to be in the Parnis price range, but I'll keep a lookout.


Speaking of Parnis. 
Has anyone seen any recent Pam 44mm White dial model 113 or 114 homages lately? I have an inch I need to scratch and as my luck would have it can't find anything but replicas which are not for me.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

CMA22inc said:


> mrwomble said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Theo! I've had a look for those Bligers, but I'm not seeing anything at the $36 range, that's ludicrously good. They mostly seem to be in the Parnis price range, but I'll keep a lookout.
> ...


 here's one: https://www.watchuseek.com/#/topics/4546695


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Here is very interesting watch *https://tinyurl.com/y8mb7r6u

*-sapphire
-moonphase?
-date pointer
-month indicator
-week indicator
-automatic

all this for 30$*








*


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

GraX said:


> Here is very interesting watch *https://tinyurl.com/y8mb7r6u
> 
> *-sapphire
> -moonphase?
> ...


*

Aesop was a Greek fabulist and story teller credited with a number of fables now collectively known as Aesop's Fables.

Just saying*


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

kostasd87 said:


> Aesop was a Greek fabulist and story teller credited with a number of fables now collectively known as Aesop's Fables.
> 
> Just saying


yeah, i would preffer different name ;p


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I find it nice. Do you know which movement it is using ? Also another question that'd help me buying there : Is it safe to store a credit card in AE ? Thanks


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

GraX said:


> Here is very interesting watch *https://tinyurl.com/y8mb7r6u
> 
> *-sapphire
> -moonphase?
> ...


Just ordered a white one for myself. Hope it arrives in one piece. My last purchase was a disaster.









Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Probably a ' Lion & the Mouse ' movement


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

manchette said:


> I find it nice. Do you know which movement it is using ? Also another question that'd help me buying there : Is it safe to store a credit card in AE ? Thanks


i have asked the seller about the movemet he will reply tomorrow



Prashant pandey said:


> Just ordered a white one for myself. Hope it arrives in one piece. My last purchase was a disaster.


Did you order the bracelet version? im waiting for your review


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Prashant pandey said:


> Just ordered a white one for myself. Hope it arrives in one piece. My last purchase was a disaster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha, I have a blue one that looks exactly like that - no hands on it.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

You could start a trend..


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

GraX said:


> i have asked the seller about the movemet he will reply tomorrow
> 
> Did you order the bracelet version? im waiting for your review


No, I ordered the one with leather strap 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Hahahaha, I have a blue one that looks exactly like that - no hands on it.


I hope you received a reimbursement of the money you paid for it.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Good man! Take one for the team!












Quality is quite good for the price. Even the strap is good. I only dislike the blue arms which are a bit to reflective/shiny.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

m3ga said:


> Quality is quite good for the price. Even the strap is good. I only dislike the blue arms which are a bit to reflective/shiny.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Nice! Thanks for sharing some pics. The hands don't look too blue, but I suppose that's a hard thing to capture in the photos. I do wish they had used less text on the dial though.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Prashant pandey said:


> I hope you received a reimbursement of the money you paid for it.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hi Prashant, I've not claimed for it because it was my fault really. The hands had too much slip in them, so I tried to take it apart and ended up pulling the hands off in the process. It's an unusual setup in that the movement has to come out the front of the watch and I don't have a crystal puller to get to it.

It's a pity because it is a sharp looking watch otherwise. I just take it as a lesson learned not to buy Gimto watches and hopefully I can use the strap on another watch.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

They are blue but as you said I can't make a good picture of it. They are a bit mirrorlike (like a christmas ball ). I would rather have something more matte.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> They are blue but as you said I can't make a good picture of it. They are a bit mirrorlike (like a christmas ball ). I would rather have something more matte.


"Christmas ball blue"  love that color!
(but maybe not on a watch...)


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I think this is the correct color


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

m3ga said:


> Quality is quite good for the price. Even the strap is good. I only dislike the blue arms which are a bit to reflective/shiny.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I like their brown variant it does not have the shiny blue hands.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Ordered on 25 Sep, received it today (6 Oct).

Pics for your viewing pleasure. Split pins were alright to resize. Did the spa treatment with the bracelet to make it silky smooth.. oh.. and to remove any oil and grime  As mentioned by fellow members here, the dial goes from dark purple to blue, depending on the light.. Amazing.

Another amazing thing was the intense chemical smell of the box... and the bracelet... Though this can be solved by simply airing them.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Ordered on 25 Sep, received it today (6 Oct).
> 
> Pics for your viewing pleasure. Split pins were alright to resize. Did the spa treatment with the bracelet to make it silky smooth.. oh.. and to remove any oil and grime  As mentioned by fellow members here, the dial goes from dark purple to blue, depending on the light.. Amazing.


Congratulations, it looks really good!
I'm curious: what's the spa treatment??

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Prashant pandey said:


> I like their brown variant it does not have the shiny blue hands.


Piece of crap already died. Hands constantly keep stuck. So i have to order something else. Maybe a brown variant. Got a lot of compliments at work so it is worth another try.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> Ordered on 25 Sep, received it today (6 Oct).
> 
> Pics for your viewing pleasure. Split pins were alright to resize. Did the spa treatment with the bracelet to make it silky smooth.. oh.. and to remove any oil and grime  As mentioned by fellow members here, the dial goes from dark purple to blue, depending on the light.. Amazing.
> 
> Another amazing thing was the intense chemical smell of the box... and the bracelet... Though this can be solved by simply airing them.


I got the brown variant. Really nice watch and one of my favourites.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

m3ga said:


> I got the brown variant. Really nice watch and one of my favourites.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Yeah i know what you mean.. My wife actually said i should get the silver one as well.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

mougino said:


> Congratulations, it looks really good!
> I'm curious: what's the spa treatment??
> 
> Nicolas


Ah yes, the spa treatment... leaving the bracelet in a ziplock bag of shampoo (with conditioner) and then rinsing it out, followed by air-dried.

Works all the time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Piece of crap already died. Hands constantly keep stuck. So i have to order something else. Maybe a brown variant. Got a lot of compliments at work so it is worth another try.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I had a < $2 AliXpress watch in the same condition. Opening its back + some tweaking & poking managed to get the seconds hand unstuck, now it runs fine.

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I'll just see how the dispute is solved, else I'll try to open and try your suggestion. Thanks.

-edit- looked like an empty battery. Chinese crap


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

GraX said:


> Here is very interesting watch *https://tinyurl.com/y8mb7r6u
> 
> *-sapphire
> -moonphase?
> ...


Aesop also make handsoap, among other such products. Diversification... What's the go with these Chinese brand names.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> Aesop also make handsoap, among other such products. Diversification... What's the go with these Chinese brand names.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Have you tried their Ice Soup?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GraX said:


> Here is very interesting watch *https://tinyurl.com/y8mb7r6u
> 
> *-sapphire
> -moonphase?
> ...


I really wonder about the "automatic" claim. This watch lacks a display back, and the only other "automatic" Aesop watches without one, are clearly quartz chronographs. Unlike Orient or Seiko, very few Chinese automatics lack display backs. Aesop listings use the same exploded "Japanese" movement picture in every listing. Ali Express sellers are notorious for being lazy when listing specifications. Also, the moon phase is clearly just a 24 hour dial.

The same seller (ZX Watch Store) also lists this watch under QUARTZ watches - same pricing.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

There's an AESOP listed on DH with a glass back, automatic mechanical but it's a lot more expensive.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> There's an AESOP listed on DH with a glass back, automatic mechanical but it's a lot more expensive.


Is it the same model? Aesop does make several other automatic mechanical watches with display backs.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Ah no the one on DH is a 'Tourbillon' design watch, glass back but different movement of course.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Damn ! aesop price is now 54$, i didnt order when it was 30... DAMN!


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Anyone looked at the Aesop Official Store on ali, nice stuff on there.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I unapologetically think these look awesome. They have a modern look with some retro to it, too.

Considering buying both colorways.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*COMTEX S6211G* Genuine Leather Band Male Quartz Chronograph - *$20.39 (78% OFF) Only 8 left
*All stainless steel 42mm case, leather band


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~14$


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

GraX said:


> Damn ! aesop price is now 54$, i didnt order when it was 30... DAMN!


Still available for 29.98 on leather and 32.98 on bracelet. So, you still have your chance.
It's a cool watch, but, unfortunately, too small for my wrist at 39mm.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Hmmm, that Aesop is intriguing. But the day/month windows are always covered up, odd. I wonder if they are actually on the movement, or manual? Also I assume that "moon phase" is just am/pm, because it says the 1st position adjusts time and phase.

Not having a display back makes me wonder if this is really an automatic/winding watch too.

This has to be to cheap to be decent, right?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> Hmmm, that Aesop is intriguing. But the day/month windows are always covered up, odd. I wonder if they are actually on the movement, or manual? Also I assume that "moon phase" is just am/pm, because it says the 1st position adjusts time and phase.
> 
> Not having a display back makes me wonder if this is really an automatic/winding watch too.
> 
> This has to be to cheap to be decent, right?


It's quartz. AESOP has it listed both ways, but all their automatics have display backs.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It's quartz. AESOP has it listed both ways, but all their automatics have display backs.


I asked the seller and he said its automatic. Ordered white face on bracelet, will see about the movemet


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GraX said:


> I asked the seller and he said its automatic. Ordered white face on bracelet, will see about the movement



Don't be surprised when it's *quartz*. The price is fair for a nice quartz watch, but I know some WIS lose their minds if the watch isn't mechanical.

If you check out the other automatic AESOPs, they all have display backs. Also, the case thickness on this model is only 9mm.

Will you believe Amazon? They want $76.99, so $30 is still a good deal.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Don't be surprised when it's *quartz*. The price is fair for a nice quartz watch, but I know some WIS lose their minds if the watch isn't mechanical.
> 
> If you check out the other automatic AESOPs, they all have display backs. Also, the case thickness on this model is only 9mm.
> 
> Will you believe Amazon? They want $76.99, so $30 is still a good deal.


I dont mind quartz so if it quartz the quartz will be ;D Houston do you know if compadre manual wind is still availible somewhere? i cant find it on ali and bay


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GraX said:


> I dont mind quartz so if it quartz the quartz will be ;D Houston do you know if compadre manual wind is still availible somewhere? i cant find it on ali and bay


It looks like the Compadre 8012G is discontinued or out of stock everywhere.

Binger has the Yong Chuang Zhe, starting at $90 with a Seiko NH35A. Rodina has their almost identical sterile hand-wind ST1700A model for $126.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

too bad compadre is out ;<


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Not sure where you're located GraX but Ebay have them, US only though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Technician said:


> Not sure where you're located GraX but Ebay have them, US only though.



The similar *quartz* version is available, but the Sea-Gull hand-winds (8012G) are gone. Can you provide a link?


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Compadre 8012G Male Seagull Mechanical 1700A Movt Watch Leather Band Wristwatch | eBay

Links always play up for me so if that doesn't work it's a seller called 'bestdealhere' that's ebay dot com BTW.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Got it ?


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

Yeah, just noticed...out of stock


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

GraX said:


> too bad compadre is out ;<


My compadre died in a week. Main spring broke or disconnected from the winding gear train. 
Might have better luck with the Binger.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

mine broke too, i changed crown and its still running, i wanted to buy a white face this time


----------



## w4tchnut (Jul 7, 2009)

GraX said:


> mine broke too, i changed crown and its still running, i wanted to buy a white face this time


Where did you get the crown?
Any crown will work ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

I ordered the AESOP the other day. Just got a message from the seller:



> *bingdong wang*: My dear
> 
> I am so sorry for you
> The watch you order is Quartz watches
> ...


No sure what "make up your loss" even means but it's fine with me anyway since I expected as much. I do hope it's decent quality since $33 is on the high end of what I think an Ali quartz could possibly be worth.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

LukeZ said:


> I ordered the AESOP the other day. Just got a message from the seller:
> 
> No sure what "make up your loss" even means but it's fine with me anyway since I expected as much. I do hope it's decent quality since $33 is on the high end of what I think an Ali quartz could possibly be worth.


For that $33 you're getting a stainless steel case, a Japanese quartz movement and possibly a sapphire crystal, so it might not be such a bad deal.

Most AliEx sellers are willing to refund you part of the purchase price to avoid an RMA and/or a refund. "Make up your loss" likely means a partial refund, especially since you need to OK the delivery for the seller to get his funds released.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Actually, i managed to chance upon this while looking around Aesop's store.: https://www..........s.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.1.542ef866oBS4xb

Placing an order for the white one.



GraX said:


> I dont mind quartz so if it quartz the quartz will be ;D Houston do you know if compadre manual wind is still availible somewhere? i cant find it on ali and bay


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

LukeZ said:


> I ordered the AESOP the other day. Just got a message from the seller:
> 
> No sure what "make up your loss" even means but it's fine with me anyway since I expected as much. I do hope it's decent quality since $33 is on the high end of what I think an Ali quartz could possibly be worth.


I recieved the same message after the item got marked as shipped.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Actually, i managed to chance upon this while looking around Aesop's store.: https://www..........s.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010108.1000023.1.542ef866oBS4xb
> 
> Placing an order for the white one.


"Charming Butterfly Got Drunk" That might be the best I've seen.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

swank said:


> "Charming Butterfly Got Drunk" That might be the best I've seen.


yeah i had a good LOL with that.

shall post photos of the butterfly when it arrives.


----------



## Technician (Feb 19, 2017)

When it sobers up !


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

w4tchnut said:


> Where did you get the crown?
> Any crown will work ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


watchmaker changed it, it works super after that 

Guys what you think about this?

































































I dont like this text on the bottom: seven six five automatic hwguoji wtf? xD Here is link: *https://tinyurl.com/y99tjbt5*


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

GraX said:


> watchmaker changed it, it works super after that
> 
> Guys what you think about this?
> 
> ...


The text bellow should be a city name wheel. Does anyone know if the world time wheel works or not?


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

The city name


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Theo Sudarja said:


> The text bellow should be a city name wheel. Does anyone know if the world time wheel works or not?


i think it dont work


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
How long does it usually take to send the parcel ? I ordered a Beinuo but 2 days after it has not been sent. I have this :
"

Awaiting Shipment Processing Time remaining: 4 days 21 hours 8 minutes 
 Extend Processing Time 
"

Shall i extend processing time ? 
Thanks


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody know where to get a Didun watch (metal color) with a steel band? It looks that most of the version have been out of stock.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Just have patience, the most important thing to have when you're China shopping.  it depends on the seller.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thank you. Actually i was wondering if i'm supposed to do something about the processing time, as there is a button that says "Extend Processing Time". 
Is this to be used by the buyer if the processing time comes near to zero, or is the seller managing it by himself ?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Anybody know where to get a Didun watch (metal color) with a steel band? It looks that most of the version have been out of stock.


try binkada on ali


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I want a version without chronograph. Also the Binkada is more expensive and people complain about the lenght of the band. 
But thank you for the tip thoug.


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

I stumbled upon a couple of fancy good quality bracelets with solid links:
Link #1
Link #2
Link #3


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

They look nice, thanks. Links?


----------



## isti (May 26, 2009)

swank said:


> They look nice, thanks. Links?


Thanks, I've added the links to my original post.


----------



## dra43b (Sep 16, 2017)

Has anyone tried any of these? They look damn good. Just concerned if they can keep proper time.









Sent from my SM-G850F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

And so the buying continues. Tevise came in today. Forgot the bracelet was on split pins and tried using my screwdriver. Only realised when I was down to my smallest screwdriver.....

Nothing much to complain about... probably only the clasp and the bezel alignment. Takes quite some strength to open up the clasp and the bezel alignment looks a minute off. Would probably apply some heat via hairdryer and try to slide the bezel into alignment.

On hindsight... I'm now a VIP member (based on the warranty card) and have a watch which is 'perlative ceronometer'. *giggles*


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm looking for some woman dress watch model for a gift. It has to be analogic, quartz, easy to read, with mesh or bracelet, preferably pink gold colour and if possible, with an easy clasp mechanism.

Any help?  me & the granny would be thankful

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> And so the buying continues. Tevise came in today. Forgot the bracelet was on split pins and tried using my screwdriver. Only realised when I was down to my smallest screwdriver.....
> 
> Nothing much to complain about... probably only the clasp and the bezel alignment. Takes quite some strength to open up the clasp and the bezel alignment looks a minute off. Would probably apply some heat via hairdryer and try to slide the bezel into alignment.
> 
> ...


Nice! Do you know if Tevise does a "Day Date" version? (with the week day in all letters at the top)


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

mougino said:


> Nice! Do you know if Tevise does a "Day Date" version? (with the week day in all letters at the top)


Hmm.. not too sure if they do. @HoustonReal could point you in the right direction.


----------



## albi131 (Oct 11, 2017)

Hi. It's my first post here. Just registered after reading a few topics with chinese watches.

My Sinobi Sub homage recently arrived and I thought I would share my experience with you.








Ball from the bezel fell of with just a few hours of wear and got lost so that kinda sucks. I've asked the seller for a replacement one and he opted for sending me a new watch because of the shipping cost 
I've handled Oris Sinobi homage and the bezel on that one had just a little bit of play... this one has substantial.
Cyclops has pretty low magnification and bracelet has solid end links which is cool especially at this price point but it has some play, it rattles a bit and is somewhat suspiciously light to me (at least compared to my Bagelsport). Wish they would make holes on the outside of the clasp for easier micro adjustment.
Also the watch is advertised as being made out of 316L stainless steel. My butcher-like bracelet changing and some test scratching on the back makes me think that it's actually chrome plated brass. Still it's DEFINITELY more resistant to scratching than my only other chromed brass watch, the Fineat Aqua Terra homage. That thing scratches just from looking at it.








I mean... it's far from perfect and it may seems like I hate the thing but I bought it for under $19 and I really like the design so I'm somewhat OK with all the flaws with wearing it as inexpensive (or actually free because of the replacement) beater watch. Although i have pretty large wrists I wish it was just 40mm. It's still looks good, I love the Mercedes hands, it's cheap and I've handled worse watches though.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> And so the buying continues. Tevise came in today. Forgot the bracelet was on split pins and tried using my screwdriver. Only realised when I was down to my smallest screwdriver.....
> 
> Nothing much to complain about... probably only the clasp and the bezel alignment. Takes quite some strength to open up the clasp and the bezel alignment looks a minute off. Would probably apply some heat via hairdryer and try to slide the bezel into alignment.
> 
> ...


Ok, but what I really want to know is, how do you actually certify perlativeness? Do you need any special tools for that?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my Loreo. Nice watch for $30. Nice details and all dials work 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Sarosto said:


> Ok, but what I really want to know is, how do you actually certify perlativeness? Do you need any special tools for that?


Hmm. Iirc, Tevise uses the perlative index. Consists of an algorithm and a complex formula, involving 3rd degree polynomials and complex numbers, to determine which level of perlativeness the ceronometer belongs to.

Savvy.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

jamesezra said:


> Hmm. Iirc, Tevise uses the perlative index. Consists of an algorithm and a complex formula, involving 3rd degree polynomials and complex numbers, to determine which level of perlativeness the ceronometer belongs to.
> 
> Savvy.


You got me. I read carefully at first, but realized after. Good one.


----------



## 9sse (Dec 9, 2013)

So I just received this Holuns. Not bad for 28$ with free delivery to Norway. The chrono seconds hand seems to have maybe .1mm play though, but that's a minor issue. The bracelet is surprisingly good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> Nice! Do you know if Tevise does a "Day Date" version? (with the week day in all letters at the top)


there is no daydate tevise, try bagelsport

some nice looking datejust hommage from ik colouring, seagull movement? link *https://tinyurl.com/y9gmtwdm*

















also on jubilee

















link *https://tinyurl.com/ya3uz7sf*


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Theo Sudarja said:


> You got me. I read carefully at first, but realized after. Good one.


Hehe. It's amazing what lack of sleep enables the brain to come up with


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

catcherus said:


> I'm looking for some woman dress watch model for a gift. It has to be analogic, quartz, easy to read, with mesh or bracelet, preferably pink gold colour and if possible, with an easy clasp mechanism.
> 
> Any help?  me & the granny would be thankful
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


Search .........s for "rose gold watch women". There are many. For example...










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> Got my Loreo. Nice watch for $30. Nice details and all dials work
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Fine _*Geman*_ Technology!


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Came across this watch today, not sure if it was posted before

https://www..........s.com/item/Lib...ique-Design-Quartz-Classical/32813167761.html


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

It always amazes me... The effort spent in making a copy...ermm..a homage to a watch and then they cant get a decent translation on site...


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

sinner777 said:


> It always amazes me... The effort spent in making a copy...ermm..a homage to a watch and then they cant get a decent translation on site...


Or even on the watch dial itself


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

GraX said:


> there is no daydate tevise, try bagelsport
> 
> some nice looking datejust hommage from ik colouring, seagull movement? link *https://tinyurl.com/y9gmtwdm*
> 
> ...


Beautiful day date homage, but hate the brand name on the dial, IK Colouring.

It kinda lost in translation. Something like saying "I am wonderful / colorful", but written as I am Colouring. Added european twist disaster Ich Farbe (Deutsch), Ik Kleuren (Dutch). Come out as Ik Colouring. Crazy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

vzan said:


> Came across this watch today, not sure if it was posted before
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/Lib...ique-Design-Quartz-Classical/32813167761.html
> 
> View attachment 12573617



*Sekaro* makes a similar model in BLACK or BLUE, wavy or plain dial. Starting at *$63.89*


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Or even on the watch dial itself


Before we get all tangled in homage copy and ruin the thread... I had all kinds of homages. Mainly due to curiosity. I have this










And I had this










Both are nice watches. Only flaw with Sinobi is that it is uncomfortable. It has flat profile and crown digs into wrist. Oh... And it feels cheap. But for 20ish $ really nothing to complaint about


----------



## SimpleWatchMan (Apr 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> And so the buying continues. Tevise came in today. Forgot the bracelet was on split pins and tried using my screwdriver. Only realised when I was down to my smallest screwdriver.....
> 
> Nothing much to complain about... probably only the clasp and the bezel alignment. Takes quite some strength to open up the clasp and the bezel alignment looks a minute off. Would probably apply some heat via hairdryer and try to slide the bezel into alignment.
> 
> ...


Not bad bro. Screw-on crown?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

vzan said:


> Came across this watch today, not sure if it was posted before
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/Lib...ique-Design-Quartz-Classical/32813167761.html
> 
> View attachment 12573617


THAT actually looks good, if you can believe the 100m WR, SS case, and Japanese auto movement for $90. Mod potential?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> THAT actually looks good, if you can believe the 100m WR, SS case, and Japanese auto movement for $90. Mod potential?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Can be found on Amazon, but Ali has it cheaper: https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-listing/B00NSJ268Y/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

SimpleWatchMan said:


> Not bad bro. Screw-on crown?


Nah, no screw-on crown. Which is amazing since it's supposed to be perlative ceronometer. LOL.

On another note, wife hates it... cos it's gold... :/


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Beautiful day date homage, but hate the brand name on the dial, IK Colouring.
> 
> It kinda lost in translation. Something like saying "I am wonderful / colorful", but written as I am Colouring. Added european twist disaster Ich Farbe (Deutsch), Ik Kleuren (Dutch). Come out as Ik Colouring. Crazy.


I agree, the name is awful


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

jamesezra said:


> Nah, no screw-on crown. Which is amazing since it's supposed to be perlative ceronometer. LOL.
> 
> On another note, wife hates it... cos it's gold... :/


Put it on a black leather strap. Will make it much more classy imho.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

-ix- said:


> Put it on a black leather strap. Will make it much more classy imho.


That's a good idea. Shall try it tonight! Thanks!


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

https://goo.gl/K4WaMX

47.40$ and there's a 4$ coupon. 














Boasts stainless steel case and imported japanese movement. 
Never heard of Berny before but apparently its kind of a famous brand in China


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Sekaro* makes a similar model in BLACK or BLUE, wavy or plain dial. Starting at *$63.89*


bummer that those scallops on the bezel are not aligned to anything in particular


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Some vintagish Orkinas:


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

blakadder said:


> https://goo.gl/K4WaMX
> 
> 47.40$ and there's a 4$ coupon.
> View attachment 12576381
> ...


Says Import Japanese Mechanical/Quartz movement. That doesn't make much sense. Any idea of the movement?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> Says Import Japanese Mechanical/Quartz movement. That doesn't make much sense. Any idea of the movement?


They make both a no-date quartz, and an automatic version of this watch. Probably Japanese quartz, but Chinese automatic. The quartz version is more expensive than the automatic ($78.88 vs 58.88 MSRP).

*http://www.bernywatch.com/*


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Seller said it is indeed Chinese movement for the automatic. The glass is "crystal" so not sapphire but "cannot be scratched easily"


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## spiralkladd (Mar 20, 2014)

Has anyone bought any quartz militar look watch with smalll diameter 38?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

*https://tinyurl.com/ycs4t3ob*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GraX said:


> View attachment 12585283
> 
> 
> View attachment 12585285
> ...


Stop clowning around!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I had a few Bagelsport watches from Ali decided to get a few more watches to see how they were here is one of two I just purchased from Ali quality are excellent on both. This is a dive watch with sapphire crystal on front not back tested with a testing tool I have I plan on using it for work so I'll see durable it will be.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here is the other is called a Ailang and I really like this one love the dial crystal and how the second hand sweep's bracelet is also really nice.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Guys . . . I haven't even received the first watch I apprehensively ordered (the Sinobi Submariner clone with the Coca Cola bezel that was on sale for 18$ recently) and I just ordered **4** more watches! The prices are just too good! I'm getting my military style watch fix by ordering 2 Naviforce and 1 Liebig, and also got a modernish sporty/racing Lige watch in stainless steel with a carbon fiber face and subtle red accents.

I respect the craftsmanship that goes into high quality timepieces but I just can't get myself to pay that much. (I understand the guys who do it but, for me, I'd rather drop a few grand into a family trip or something along those lines.) Plus, realistically, I just need my watches to tell the time and be reasonably durable. Since I like having variety and I don't want to break the bank, Ali might be perfect for me! Depending on how I feel once I actually receive them, we'll see if my habit of getting heavily discounted Invictas from Amazon turns into a habit of getting low cost Chinese watches from Ali.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I see the Sinobi Rolex homage is on sale for $19.63 - is that really a sale? If you purchase from the mobile App. price goes down to $19.18.

*https://tinyurl.com/yb6lza49

*


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Davidka said:


> I see the Sinobi Rolex homage is on sale for $19.63 - is that really a sale? If you purchase from the mobile App. price goes down to $19.18.
> 
> *https://tinyurl.com/yb6lza49
> 
> *


These look way better in the marketing pictures than in real life imho.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

-ix- said:


> These look way better in the marketing pictures than in real life imho.


I figured as much. The glamour shots of the watches I've had my eyes on are all very good. I'm expecting they won't be quite as nice in real life. That being said, one way I've figured out to get a better idea of what the watch actually looks like in real life is to run a search for it in Youtube. A lot of people do unboxing videos (etc.), so watching them gives you a an idea of what the real deal will look like in real life.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Just found out about Shark Army watches yesterday so they're next on my list. Then it'll be one or two dressy, minimalist Sinobi watches with leather bands. Then I'll stop. I SWEAR! It's a good thing they take so long to deliver . . . wife won't be so shocked if stuff comes in slowly and sporadically over time instead of opening the front door and finding a giant pile of parcels from Ali! Hey, at least they're cheap. I spent less on 5 watches than most people spend on 1!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Redback said:


> The Sinobi is extremely overpriced at the moment (US$58.80) but it looks like it will be $26.46 on the 11/11/16.
> It's a shame the bracelet attaches in a non standard way, so you can't change it to anything else like a nato strap etc. otherwise I would be all over it.
> 
> View attachment 9838482


I actually got this one for under 19$ but I'm curious to know how you knew the price was going to drop. I'm obviously new to Ali so I'd love to know what features or tricks people use to know whether or not it's a good time to buy. Thanks!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Some Guanqins are rated at only 30M (GJ16028, Gj16032). Many other models are 100M WR (GJ16034). Why do you think the 100M rating are BS? My DOM W-624 is rated at 200M, as are many models they sell. DOM also admits that some of their models are only good for 30M or 50M.
> 
> Most under $40 Megir watches have different construction. Their cases are made of sintered metal formed in high heat molds, and have coated finishes. The two brands mentioned above use 316L stainless or tungsten carbide for their 100M and 200M cases. Most of the time they also feature sapphire crystals. Megir uses Sunon quartz movements. Guanquin watches have Japanese brand quartz movements. Bottom line, their construction differs considerably, why shouldn't their water resistance?
> 
> Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., Ltd (Megir) has two other brands, Nakzen and Ruimas, that have stainless steel cases and sapphire crystals, many with 100M or 200M WR ratings. In fact, they've just added a Superluminova BGW9 100ATM diver watch w/ETA 2824-2 to their lineup!


I can't seem to find this one on Ali or Amazon or eBay Any idea how much it costs or where I can find it?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> I actually got this one for under 19$ but I'm curious to know how you knew the price was going to drop. I'm obviously new to Ali so I'd love to know what features or tricks people use to know whether or not it's a good time to buy. Thanks!


November 11th, or 11.11, it the biggest sale day in China, known as "Singles' Day". It's the Chinese equivalent of "Black Friday".

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Singles'_Day*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> I can't seem to find this one on Ali or Amazon or eBay Any idea how much it costs or where I can find it?


Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD, in addition to their Megir, Nakzen and Ruimas brands, produces OEM watches for other brands. I'm not sure if they've ever sold this one on-line as a Nakzen.

Superluminova BGW9 100ATM diver watch - Meigeer | Watch Manufacturer Shenzhen | Custom Watch Factory China

It is being sold as the *Haldor Abissi 1000M*. They used an Indiegogo campaign to fund the initial order, and as you can tell, went with the stock design. How to create a microbrand, the cheap and easy way! Just add your own logo and website at minimal cost, and have the internet fund your startup! Of course, you may have to come up with some marketing BS like how your Slovenian watch brand, has its Chinese made watches, depth tested in Switzerland.










https://haldorwatches.com/

http://wornandwound.com/review/haldor-abissi-1000m-review/

Shenzhen Bo Lin Watch Industrial Co., Ltd. produces the *1000M Neymar diver watch*. (Rolex Sea-Dweller homage) *Currently $239 on Amazon.

*These OEM watches are produced off a menu of choices, so the movements can be Japanese, Chinese or Swiss, choice of lume, ceramic or steel bezel, etc. Haldor chose all the best options, including a high-grade ETA 2824-2. Neymar, the manufacturer's brand, chose a Seiko NH35A, to meet a lower price point on Amazon, but they offer Swiss movements as well.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin Pilot Chronograph series - Now *$12.99
*42mm stainless steel case, leather band, choice of three colorways


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

Dont believe these are stainless. Probably brass.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fokemon said:


> Dont believe these are stainless. Probably brass.


It's hard to be 100% sure, because I don't own one, but most sites list it as a stainless steel case, including Amazon, as does the Ochstin Official Store on Ali Express.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD, in addition to their Megir, Nakzen and Ruimas brands, produces OEM watches for other brands. I'm not sure if they've ever sold this one on-line as a Nakzen.
> 
> Superluminova BGW9 100ATM diver watch - Meigeer | Watch Manufacturer Shenzhen | Custom Watch Factory China
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! That's actually all quite fascinating! I wonder what kind of work and money goes into starting up a microbrand using a Chinese manufacturer. I'd be interested in giving it a shot with some more entry-level watches, if the price was right. In any event, thanks for the info!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

GraX said:


> View attachment 12585283
> 
> 
> *https://tinyurl.com/ycs4t3ob*


https://www.ablogtowatch.com/konstantin-chaykin-clown-watch-inspired-by-steven-kings-it-movie/

Konstantin Chaykin

Check out his works, you'll find some stunning watches!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

EHRMEHRGHEHRD I just got a notice from Ali saying that my first order (the Sinobi diver /w black & red bezel) has arrived at my local post office! BTW, is it customary / expected to leave feedback on Ali? This is literally my first ever transaction on that site. Thanks!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> EHRMEHRGHEHRD I just got a notice from Ali saying that my first order (the Sinobi diver /w black & red bezel) has arrived at my local post office! BTW, is it customary / expected to leave feedback on Ali? This is literally my first ever transaction on that site. Thanks!


Congrats! Don't forget to post pictures 

It's always nice to leave feedback, I know I always do, because I appreciate reading others user experience when I usually buy an AliX watch...

Nicolas


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> EHRMEHRGHEHRD I just got a notice from Ali saying that my first order (the Sinobi diver /w black & red bezel) has arrived at my local post office! BTW, is it customary / expected to leave feedback on Ali? This is literally my first ever transaction on that site. Thanks!


Of course it is, basically same as ebay

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

It was actually delivered to my door!

The packaging was modest: a plain cardboard box filled with foam wrap. The watch itself was simply wrapped in that sticky plastic that watches usually come in, and it was wrapped in additional foam wrap. There were just two very small simple tags attached to it with Sinobi branding and something written in Chinese. The seller also included a little lucky cat dangly thing as a bonus (I guess) and an extra battery.


The watch looks good to me! There are no weird fonts or printing errors or asymetrical or misaligned features or anything along those lines. The case feels heavy and sturdy. Not too heavy, mind you. But it doesn't feel flimsy. The bezel turns well. The bezel and crown have a polished look to them while the case and bracelet have more of a semi-polished, brushed look to them (which I like). I'm going to size the bracelet this morning and take some pictures. 


So far, I'm very happy, especially considering the price! (18.99 USD) I'll post up some pics once the bracelet is sized. 


How long do you figure I should wait before leaving feedback? 


Thanks!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

And... this arrived...Swapped out the bracelet for an ostrich strap.... sidetone: the end links are actually solid!

























































Im now VIP for two watch brands.


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Regular Joe said:


> Thanks for the info! That's actually all quite fascinating! I wonder what kind of work and money goes into starting up a microbrand using a Chinese manufacturer. I'd be interested in giving it a shot with some more entry-level watches, if the price was right. In any event, thanks for the info!


I found most of manufacturers offer 30-50usd per piece for 300+ orders for SS cases an Miyota movements. I discovered yesterday Descrier CuSn8 watch with Miyota 8015 movement for 50ish dollars per piece for 300+ pieces. Nice watch. Goes for 250 if you buy only one. I contacted seller for the exact price and specs. It has sapphire ar crystal.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> It was actually delivered to my door!
> 
> The packaging was modest: a plain cardboard box filled with foam wrap. The watch itself was simply wrapped in that sticky plastic that watches usually come in, and it was wrapped in additional foam wrap. There were just two very small simple tags attached to it with Sinobi branding and something written in Chinese. The seller also included a little lucky cat dangly thing as a bonus (I guess) and an extra battery.
> 
> ...


First time I see an AliX watch coming with an extra battery, really nice gesture if you ask me!

You can leave feedback now, or after a few hours of testing, and you'll always be able to fill an additional feedback after a few days (to confirm you're happy with the watch, or to say something went wrong).

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> And... this arrived...Swapped out the bracelet for an ostrich strap.... sidetone: the end links are actually solid!
> 
> View attachment 12603289
> View attachment 12603297
> ...


Nice touch with the new sand strap! And thanks for the pictures


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

The bracelet looks lot like Amphibian 710 bracelet. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

First time trying to attach a pic . . .


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

mougino said:


> Nice touch with the new sand strap! And thanks for the pictures


Thanks for the compliment! That strap was waiting for a watch head for a long long time


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

Uros TSI said:


> The bracelet looks lot like Amphibian 710 bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


The one on the Aesop?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> First time I see an AliX watch coming with an extra battery, really nice gesture if you ask me!
> 
> You can leave feedback now, or after a few hours of testing, and you'll always be able to fill an additional feedback after a few days (to confirm you're happy with the watch, or to say something went wrong).
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks! Done!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

smart band for ladies


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey guys! The Sinobi shop on Ali is currently showing that green-faced diver for $17.58!

https://sinobi..........s.com/store/1968150?spm=2114.12010108.100004.2.691629f6X3erul


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Broken link


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

Cvp33 said:


> Broken link




It's broken on purpose. You need to fill in the .........s part

But here's an alternative: https://goo.gl/H6yR5H


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Did you clarify if that was a quartz watch?

Also, what do the pushers do? Is that to set the day/month? Do they advance correctly otherwise?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> Hey guys! The Sinobi shop on Ali is currently showing that green-faced diver for $17.58!
> 
> https://sinobi..........s.com/store/1968150?spm=2114.12010108.100004.2.691629f6X3erul


Looks like that price may require the AliEx app. When you click through on a PC, the price is $22.75


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

As with most multi-function watches, the pushers advance the Month and Day sub-dials.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Yes, even with the coupon applied and plenty of time left on the counter, the closest I got was ~$21.00


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Techme said:


> Yes, even with the coupon applied and plenty of time left on the counter, the closest I got was ~$21.00


Odd. Maybe it's the 11/11 price.

Either way, 21$ is a good deal.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

Sinobi Sub is $18.31 through Ali app, using $2 Sinobi store coupon and $2 Ali select coupon.

Alternatively, I just ordered the Sinobi Oris for $17.56 with the 2 coupons.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

c0bra said:


> Sinobi Sub is $18.31 through Ali app, using $2 Sinobi store coupon and $2 Ali select coupon.
> 
> Alternatively, I just ordered the Sinobi Oris for $17.56 with the 2 coupons.


The Oris is a much nicer homage imho.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

-ix- said:


> The Oris is a much nicer homage imho.


Scratching the Ali Sub itch with a perlative ceronometer!


----------



## fmcmla (Feb 18, 2010)

swank said:


> I am still interested in this STARKING watch. Stainless, sapphire, and a 28.8k bph movement for $50 is intriguing.
> 
> View attachment 12516977
> 
> ...


Was browsing this thread when I discovered the Starking brand. Placed my my order with Ali-Xpress and watch was delivered to western Canada within 2 weeks. I like it very much so far. The 20mm leather strap's pretty decent too.


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

fmcmla said:


> Was browsing this thread when I discovered the Starking brand. Placed my my order with Ali-Xpress and watch was delivered to western Canada within 2 weeks. I like it very much so far. The 20mm leather strap's pretty decent too.
> 
> View attachment 12606769


Got one too, love the watch, great workmanship but wasn't into the band. It was too short for my wrist and pretty stiff.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

*"Persistent Liberty walker" *

Am I more annoyed that I don't know what that means or that the third word isn't capitalized?


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

blakadder said:


> fmcmla said:
> 
> 
> > Was browsing this thread when I discovered the Starking brand. Placed my my order with Ali-Xpress and watch was delivered to western Canada within 2 weeks. I like it very much so far. The 20mm leather strap's pretty decent too.
> ...


I have just taken delivery of the black dialed version on a bracelet. Also very impressed. Can't fault it for the price. It doesnt look out of place side by side with watches well above it's price point.

If I am being particularly picky, the date isnt perfectly central in its window, so the first digit for 10 and above are a little too far to the left. Also a black face and no obvious anti reflective coating does mute the dial a little.

Still very happy with it though.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Miqueldiaz, could you post some pics?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

How is the 28,800 movement? Also is it hacking and hand-winding?


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

All the 11.11. ali watch deals in one place - https://goo.gl/LB9V2x


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

blakadder said:


> All the 11.11. ali watch deals in one place - https://goo.gl/LB9V2x


Certainly not all of them, and fairly unimpressive.


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

Of course.

I don't know what movement it is, but it is 28800 bph, hacking and hand winds.

Accuracy seems decent enough , but admittedly I'm not much of a stickler for this as I tend to rotate my watches every day.


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

Forgot to mention, this slight issue with the date window only seems to effect numbers in the teens. As you can see from the photo, 20+ are ok.


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm just gonna leave these photos here....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just pulled the plug on a Corgeut Heritage Black Bay bronze homage (sterile dial). I have not checked among the 2000+ posts of this thread: did anyone order one of those already?










Miyota 8215, brass coated SS, sapphire glass, coffee dial and bezel... should be good!

Nicolas


----------



## interesting2watch (Aug 27, 2017)

that's a decent looking strap : )


----------



## IAmAnalog (Mar 6, 2017)

I'd love a review of that bronze homage. A BB bronze is one of the watches I'd love to buy, and even if the Corgeut was just something to let me get a feel for the look and wearability of a similar watch, I'd be interested if it was decent.


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

I've got the stainless Corgeut with the black dial and blue bezel. The strap was low quality and quite short, even on my 7 inch wrist. I've got it on a perlon at the moment. The watch itself is well made and finished. It's a really nice piece for the price.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_I had a Corgeut Black Bay watch at one time. It's a nice watch for what it is and I've never had any problem with it whatsoever. 
To be honest I was really skeptical about it at first but my curiosity got the best of me so I ordered one on Ebay. It had a sapphire crystal, solid steel case and a leather band. 
Even the band was serviceable but there's so much better options out there that can really elevate the look of the watch. 
It's a beautiful replica or homage if that works better for you. The timekeeping was very good as well and power reserve was easily over 30+ hours from my experience. 
Hand wind was a little gritty at first but got pretty smooth in a short time. The bezel action was precise and had very little play. 
I have no problem recommending it if that's the style one prefers and can afford. 
I kinda miss mine actually but it went to a better home, someone who really appreciates it. 
Interesting story about it actually but I'll keep this about the watch itself for now.

Some pics..._






















































~v~​


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> I just pulled the plug on a Corgeut Heritage Black Bay bronze homage (sterile dial). I have not checked among the 2000+ posts of this thread: did anyone order one of those already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! How much?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Is anyone familiar with this watch? Original design or a homage of what ???

View attachment 12611849


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Is anyone familiar with this watch? Original design or a homage of what ???
> 
> View attachment 12611849


No photo.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> Is anyone familiar with this watch? Original design or a homage of what ???
> 
> View attachment 12611849


Try this again as there was an issue with the photo


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Looks great! How much?


It was at 150€ on AliX but I managed to snag one for 96€ on Corgeut eBay shop.

[edit] search for "corgeut coffee" on both

Nicolas


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Is anyone familiar with this watch? Original design or a homage of what ???
> 
> View attachment 12611849


Simple.....I like it. Automatic?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> I just pulled the plug on a Corgeut Heritage Black Bay bronze homage (sterile dial). I have not checked among the 2000+ posts of this thread: did anyone order one of those already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a Corgeut thread already with a few mentions of this model with photos. Skip to the end.

I've had a Corgeut BB blue for over a year now. Hasn't missed a beat. Quality is great for the price. Runs within 5 seconds per day.

The bezel was a bit tighter in one spot out of the box. I gave the watch a really a light soapy bath while rotating the bezel, then repeated several times. Did manage to catch at the bottom of the bowl a small amount of fine grit from under the bezel. Rotated perfectly after that.

Is the bronze upsized or still 41mm?

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> Is the bronze upsized or still 41mm?


41mm.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Quartz - $30 and quite large at 48mm

Listing says Miyota 2015, but the caseback states "Cal:32", as in PC32A?


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Shame. 48mm watches are absurd.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> Try this again as there was an issue with the photo
> 
> View attachment 12612443


Elements of Fortis in there










Edit: in hindsight, not as much as I initially thought.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> It was at 150€ on AliX but I managed to snag one for 96€ on Corgeut eBay shop.
> 
> [edit] search for "corgeut coffee" on both
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks!


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

AESOP quartz triple calendar moon phase


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Prashant pandey said:


> AESOP quartz triple calendar moon phase


Moon phase subdial looks like a Batman logo :roll:


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

mougino said:


> Moon phase subdial looks like a Batman logo :roll:


Yes, you are right


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

mougino said:


> Moon phase subdial looks like a Batman logo :roll:


I'll take "things you can't un-see for 400, Alex."


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

eljay said:


> Elements of Fortis in there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Quartz - $30 and quite large at 48mm
> 
> Listing says Miyota 2015, but the caseback states "Cal:32", as in PC32A?


It will be $24.99 on 11/11 before any coupon - so I am expecting I could buy it around $22 or $23.

48mm does not scare me. I prefer that size over anything 40 mm and under. My sweet spot is 45mm to 47 mm. My Sharkey Tuna, which I love is 47mm so not much difference at all

And the two previous Pagani Designs I purcahsed were great quality. I may just consider this.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Regular Joe said:


> Looks great! How much?


I have got the bronze homage with the brown bezel, works fine, finish is pvd as far as I know, hasn't patinated like the solid brass watch I had.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> *"Persistent Liberty walker" *
> 
> Am I more annoyed that I don't know what that means or that the third word isn't capitalized?


Or I could get what it essentially the same watch at the same price with a different brand name except this one is an "Original Pacifistor Code".

I think I'd be better with the Original Pacifistor Code than the Persistent Liberty walker.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

You gotta love those chinese translations


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

_Here is one of Ali's best for me. $45 delivered. Miyota inside with spot on accuracy and nearly 40 hrs PR...























































And here is the very best part, they claim that no one has ever been killed in the manufacturing of this watch..._








:-d
~v~​


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey folks!

I'm still new to the watch game. And even newer to the ultra-affordable watches on Ali. As you probably saw, I recently stumbled onto the Shark Army brand. I've noticed that most of their watches are in the 12-25 USD range except for one of their models which, on Ali, sells for 97 USD. I've found it for 49 USD on Amazon. I'm just curious to know why that one, out of all of their models, is so much more expensive than the rest. Here it is:

https://www.shark-army.com/en/products?family=full-steel&series=delta-force&has_series=1&sku=saw194

https://www..........s.com/item/SHA...expid=22b8cb83-3692-4bb3-87d0-fb1ccf8af9fd-18

What is it about this one over their other models that makes it so much more expensive? Is it that it'S all steel? Or is it because it looks (to me) like a Seiko Monster homage?

Thanks!


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

MonTex said:


> _Here is one of Ali's best for me. $45 delivered. Miyota inside with spot on accuracy and nearly 40 hrs PR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. Can you provide a link or specifications of this watch?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1220 review


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

That's a looker!

I just wish it didn't have a date window. 



MonTex said:


> _Here is one of Ali's best for me. $45 delivered. Miyota inside with spot on accuracy and nearly 40 hrs PR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Regular Joe said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I'm still new to the watch game. And even newer to the ultra-affordable watches on Ali. As you probably saw, I recently stumbled onto the Shark Army brand. I've noticed that most of their watches are in the 12-25 USD range except for one of their models which, on Ali, sells for 97 USD. I've found it for 49 USD on Amazon. I'm just curious to know why that one, out of all of their models, is so much more expensive than the rest. Here it is:
> 
> ...


My guess is it is due to the 316L steel and the 100M WR.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Uros TSI said:


> Nice find. Can you provide a link or specifications of this watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Tried providing link but its a no go. I did ask for a $20 discount after seeing the "SLAINLESS" misspelling so that's why it ended up being $45. Quick response and resolution from the seller too. Could've probably gotten it for much less. In all honesty it's a decent watch. Note: 5 min interval markers only. So if that bothers you this is not the watch for you. It is a dress watch after all.

Go to A-Express and search for this...
*Mechanical Automatic Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury GUANQIN Waterproof Leather Watchbands Ultra-thin Fashion Relogio Masculino*

$65.83.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

MonTex said:


> _Here is one of Ali's best for me. $45 delivered. Miyota inside with spot on accuracy and nearly 40 hrs PR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's hilarious but a very good looking watch thanks for sharing and glad to see you back love your Timex collection.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> My guess is it is due to the 316L steel and the 100M WR.


Thanks!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Are there brands on Ali that one should definitely avoid? Or definitely seek out? Thanks again!


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> That's hilarious but a very good looking watch thanks for sharing and glad to see you back love your Timex collection.


Thanks bro.:-!


----------



## jamesezra (Mar 1, 2016)

MonTex said:


> _Here is one of Ali's best for me. $45 delivered. Miyota inside with spot on accuracy and nearly 40 hrs PR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to take a second look at the CB to catch that but boy boy boy are we glad no human beings were slained.

On a side note, I'm really liking this simple dress watch.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

jamesezra said:


> I had to take a second look at the CB to catch that but boy boy boy are we glad no human beings were slained.
> 
> On a side note, I'm really liking this simple dress watch.


I know, right? That or this is an indestructible watch, like the die-hard of all watches and can't be killed. :-d 
But yeah, honestly it's a really good watch all in all.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Or I could get what it essentially the same watch at the same price with a different brand name except this one is an "Original Pacifistor Code".
> 
> I think I'd be better with the Original Pacifistor Code than the Persistent Liberty walker.


_Your attached pic reminded me of what I've done with a couple of my watches before...



















Tacticool man.
~v~_​


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

MonTex said:


> _Here is one of Ali's best for me. $45 delivered. Miyota inside with spot on accuracy and nearly 40 hrs PR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one of these with the white dial, silver case, black strap after HoustonReal posted it quite a while ago. I like it. The date sticks out less on that one. Very classy. I think the G logo looks a little bit like Longines. The only thing I don't like is that the indices are printed/painted on. The watch would be MUCH better if it had applied metal indicies.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

swank said:


> I bought one of these with the white dial, silver case, black strap after HoustonReal posted it quite a while ago. I like it. The date sticks out less on that one. Very classy. I think the G logo looks a little bit like Longines. The only thing I don't like is that the indices are printed/painted on. The watch would be MUCH better if it had applied metal indicies.


Yeah, it seems that 2 of the big cost savings is poor lume and printed or poorly aligned indices.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Yeah, it seems that 2 of the big cost savings is poor lume and printed or poorly aligned indices.


There's no lume to speak of on this watch for sure but the indices/markers appears to be perfectly lined up. I've had this watch close to a years now and it still looks good as new, holding up quite well. It was running fast at 8 sec/day in the beginning but has now settled to 5-6 sec+/day, I'm very happy with the time keeping and that's the biggest reason I appreciate this watch. I really can't complain about this watch considering it only cost me $45 in the end. I've chosen this watch for many dinner outing over the year. I know for 2 weddings for sure.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

swank said:


> I bought one of these with the white dial, silver case, black strap after HoustonReal posted it quite a while ago. I like it. The date sticks out less on that one. Very classy. I think the G logo looks a little bit like Longines. The only thing I don't like is that the indices are printed/painted on. The watch would be MUCH better if it had applied metal indicies.


Yeah, applied indices would be great for sure but it probably won't cost $65 either I bet. Please share a picture of yours.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Uros TSI said:


> Nice find. Can you provide a link or specifications of this watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk



The specific model is the *Guanqin GJ16032
*39mm x 11mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 movement, 22 cm leather band w/deployment clasp

Link: *https://goo.gl/Uzy12Z $66.22 on Ali Express, 

but only $47.30 + **4.13 ship = ($51.43) on Alibaba (1-4 quantity) 
*https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/prod...ombre-GUANQIN-Automatic-Self_60656546860.html


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I bought the automatic Jaragar that someone had posted about earlier. I bought it for $15.50 after the rebate. I ordered a different strap,but it hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I wanted to try a naviforce quartz watch, so i decided to order this one.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

MonTex said:


> There's no lume to speak of on this watch for sure but the indices/markers appears to be perfectly lined up. I've had this watch close to a years now and it still looks good as new, holding up quite well. It was running fast at 8 sec/day in the beginning but has now settled to 5-6 sec+/day, I'm very happy with the time keeping and that's the biggest reason I appreciate this watch. I really can't complain about this watch considering it only cost me $45 in the end. I've chosen this watch for many dinner outing over the year. I know for 2 weddings for sure.


I meant watches to be found on Ali in general.

Printed indices sure should be even, given the computer-aided printing process. Applied indices have at least 3 opportunities to be wonky: the manufacture of the indices, manufacture of the dial, and setting of the indices. Lots of QA and detailed work, and probably hard to achieve consistent quality on the cheap.


----------



## BOS2SFO (Oct 31, 2017)

Chenxi 069A 

What a great looking watch for $11.69 shipped all the way to San Francisco from Shenzhen.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

One of the two Naviforce watches I ordered arrived today! I'll post some pics tomorrow but I have to say that, especially considering the price, I'm VERY happy!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

MonTex said:


> _Your attached pic reminded me of what I've done with a couple of my watches before...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's kindof what I'm going for. I ordered a black Naviforce (just arrived!) and a black Liebig watch, going for that military inspired / tacticool look. I figured that the price is right and I could always swap on a green NATO strap so I might as well give'em a shot. Then I stumbled onto the Shark Army and Infantry watches . . . that are both so cheap that i just might ALSO get one of those, too!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

BOS2SFO said:


> Chenxi 069A
> 
> What a great looking watch for $11.69 shipped all the way to San Francisco from Shenzhen.


Nice! I'd wear that!


----------



## Dolan_Ryan (Oct 24, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _Here is one of Ali's best for me. $45 delivered. Miyota inside with spot on accuracy and nearly 40 hrs PR...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried finding that model at your price point, but I only found ones $65+. And there were so many of them that I couldn't tell which one you bought. Is there any way you could provide the exact link you used? If you didn't save it, maybe I'll just take a leap of faith, but any help you could provide would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
Please look page 215, #2147


----------



## Uros TSI (Jul 8, 2014)

Do we have any Alix straps and bracelets thread? I bought quite a few so I could share my thoughts. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Uros TSI said:


> Do we have any Alix straps and bracelets thread? I bought quite a few so I could share my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I'm also interested in thoughts on various strap brands and sellers on ali

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Uros TSI said:


> Do we have any Alix straps and bracelets thread? I bought quite a few so I could share my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Someone recently shared links to AliX bracelets in this thread if I recall correctly.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

There was also another thread going which had reviews of cheap bracelets, quite a few of which were from Ali.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Uros TSI said:


> Do we have any Alix straps and bracelets thread? I bought quite a few so I could share my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yeah maybe jump onto another thread, or start a new thread in f-71 or the bracelet and strap forum. Or heck, just post it here!


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Just post it here imho!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Alright, here we go! Below is the black Naviforce that I had ordered on Oct 19th. It was delivered to my door yesterday Oct. 31st. Considering the shipping is expected to take 39-65 days, that's very fast! It came in a nice, branded box with a foam cutout to protect the watch, along with a branded tag, a warranty card, and an instruction booklet. The watch feels sturdy and like it's of good quality. I can't believe this thing only cost $17.99! I'll wear it with the stock black strap for now and, depending on how that goes, maybe swap it out for an army green NATO or a distressed brown leather strap. I ordered a brown and rose gold version of the same watch at the same time. It hasn't arrived yet but I'm not too worried. I'll post that one up whenever it arrives, too.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

BTW the indices aren't brown; they're shiny chrome-like colour. For whatever reason, they reflected tat way in the picture.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> There was also another thread going which had reviews of cheap bracelets, quite a few of which were from Ali.


Found it! It's been dormant since July, but well worth taking a look at. I picked up a super-engineer style bracelet from there and it's been great. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/post...ensive-bracelet-review-under-$20-2785274.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1155* - Special Coupon Deal - *$5.99 Get Coupon HERE Normally $11.99

*


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Whoah! As I was getting dressed after hitting the office gym about 15 minutes ago, I thought to myself "I should get one of those cheap Skmei or Smael watches for the gym cause who cares if it gets all sweaty and banged up" . . . this is fate!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Whoah! As I was getting dressed after hitting the office gym about 15 minutes ago, I thought to myself "I should get one of those cheap Skmei or Smael watches for the gym cause who cares if it gets all sweaty and banged up" . . . this is fate!


We men call it fate, our wives call it an excuse


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> We men call it fate, our wives call it an excuse


For 6 bucks I think we can call it whatever the eff we want.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> For 6 bucks I think we can call it whatever the eff we want.


It's not about the price, it's about the quantity of watches IMHO.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Uros TSI said:


> Do we have any Alix straps and bracelets thread? I bought quite a few so I could share my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


In my experience, I have found better, cheaper straps / bracelets on other sources

Ebay - A variety of $1 NATOS
Ebay - several leather straps under $8 - https://www.ebay.com/usr/zhuoleistore
Clockwork Synergy - leather straps during their sales


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I needed a watch with an alarm so I bought this Naviforce. I also ordered a metal strap(not arrived yet) but I am surprised that the watch came with a pretty good strap. The watch has a lot of nice little touches. The lumed hands last about an hour(not great but surprising for a $20 watch. This would be a great watch to relume, because all the red is slightly indented, and could be filled with the the lume product.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I've had my eye on this "Aesop" watch for a while, but for nearly a year it has been selling for upwards of $100. The design was quite fetching, and it looked like a pretty decent bill of materials overall, but I was not going to spend $85 on it.

On a lark, I recently returned to check the price and found it selling for the low price of $30. That's no-questions-asked pull the trigger pricing. It just arrived, and I'm impressed.

1. Yes, *it is a real moon phase and calendar*. It works perfectly.
2. Hands are clearly painted, but they look nice in the light.
3. As far as I can tell, the case and deployant clasp are actually steel. It's about the right weight.
4. I'm somewhat certain the band is actually leather. It's very soft and comfortable, and had the leather smell when I pulled it out of the box.
5. It keeps perfect time, as you would expect of a quartz movement. I have not opened it to see _which_ quartz movement, but there aren't all that many options with these complications.
6. Size is 40mm dial, 22mm band.
7. They claim sapphire crystal. I haven't tested.
8. The Longines inspiration is unmistakable, but I love the Longines visual identity, so it was hard for me not to fall in love with this watch.

Overall, this is a great $30 quartz dress watch with complications that actually work, and build materials that aren't ......... I feel I'm getting more than my money's worth.


----------



## watchsmith (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi Thrax,

Thanks for the review. 

It's a very nice looking watch for the price.
Where did you got it from? The link seems to be broken.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sewor automechanical watch ~19$


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

watchsmith said:


> Hi Thrax,
> 
> Thanks for the review.
> 
> ...


Forum blocks ali URLs - just replace the relevant dots with "a l i e x p r e s" (without spaces)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

This is what I love about this hobby. This post put the Neymar on my radar. Actually never heard of it before. Now Amazon puts this one on sale for $199, +5% Discover Card cash back and $20 I had in DC rewards and the watch is mine for $169. Got it today and it's a keeper. Nice and heavy, very well built. Won't try to do better than the attached video.



HoustonReal said:


> Shenzhen Bo Lin Watch Industrial Co., Ltd. produces the *1000M Neymar diver watch*. (Rolex Sea-Dweller homage) *Currently $239 on Amazon.
> 
> *These OEM watches are produced off a menu of choices, so the movements can be Japanese, Chinese or Swiss, choice of lume, ceramic or steel bezel, etc. Haldor chose all the best options, including a high-grade ETA 2824-2. Neymar, the manufacturer's brand, chose a Seiko NH35A, to meet a lower price point on Amazon, but they offer Swiss movements as well.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

I like this new arrival. The indices and broad hands caught my eye. It's not your typical .........s design. Most .........s watches are either "me too" or "how many things can we add to make it more fancy". But this one seems unique. Quality feels pretty good with stainless steel case and screw on back. I can't see any plastic in the Miyota movement. They also make an automatic version of this but I didn't feel like the style interested me enough to pay more than double for it. It's about 41mm (at 8 to 2 o'clock, so not inc. crown or guard). But it seems bigger. This might be the blackest watch I own and almost all of my watches are black. Even though the hands and indices aren't white they have extremely high contract against the dial.










It's a rainy November day here in Vancouver:


----------



## watchsmith (Aug 9, 2016)

That did the trick! Thank you sir.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

How is the lume on that Burei ? That looks like a great watch for a re-luming project.The hands,the indices,maybe even part of the logo.....it would look insane if you could apply some powerful lume.( I bought a couple of sewors to practice on,but I'll probably never get around to it.)
That Neymar is supposed to have pretty good lume(not powerful but at least lasting several hours)


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

fatbeagle said:


> How is the lume on that Burei ? That looks like a great watch for a re-luming project.The hands,the indices,maybe even part of the logo.....it would look insane if you could apply some powerful lume.( I bought a couple of sewors to practice on,but I'll probably never get around to it.)
> That Neymar is supposed to have pretty good lume(not powerful but at least lasting several hours)


The lume is lame. I just compared it to my Omega Planet Ocean, which has fantastic lume. I blasted both with a UV light. The hands on the Burei lit up to about 1/2 the brightness of the Omega. The indices were then only 1/2 as bright as the hands. The lume faded pretty quickly, by about 1/2 in about a minute. Pretty much useless after 10 minutes.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

> ...I just compared it to my Omega Planet Ocean...


Love it that you still appreciate the Burei while also owning an Omega. Says something, both about you and the watches, in a good way.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

yeah. Most Chinese watches under $150 have pretty bad lume. I can't blame them because of the price point, but its a shame because they would look great(that burei especially). I noticed that my friends that have bought "quality" watches off ebay have pretty weak lume....makes me suspect they are fakes,but I keep that to myself 

I looked on youtube to see if anyone has done any re-luming projects on chinese watches....... and found one on a naviforce.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

fatbeagle said:


> yeah. Most Chinese watches under $150 have pretty bad lume. I can't blame them because of the price point, but its a shame because they would look great(that burei especially). I noticed that my friends that have bought "quality" watches off ebay have pretty weak lume....makes me suspect they are fakes,but I keep that to myself
> 
> I looked on youtube to see if anyone has done any re-luming projects on chinese watches....... and found one on a naviforce.


Poor lume on any watch other than the very cheapest is one thing I don't understand. It's a myth that decent lume has to be expensive. 
I enjoy buying cheap watches and modding (improving?) them in small ways. I have had perfectly good results with cheap luminous powder from eBay mixed with some acrylic varnish. The result is far brighter than the original and lasts all night.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
Lancman : Is the Geneva above also one you lumed yourself ? Was it easy ? (i just received it), it could be an interesting project to lume it


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lancman said:


> Poor lume on any watch other than the very cheapest is one thing I don't understand. It's a myth that decent lume has to be expensive.
> I enjoy buying cheap watches and modding (improving?) them in small ways. I have had perfectly good results with cheap luminous powder from eBay mixed with some acrylic varnish. The result is far brighter than the original and lasts all night.
> 
> View attachment 12629911
> ...


Do you have a item number to the power you buy I would like to try some reluming thanks you did a awesome job on your watches.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Lancman said:


> Poor lume on any watch other than the very cheapest is one thing I don't understand. It's a myth that decent lume has to be expensive.
> I enjoy buying cheap watches and modding (improving?) them in small ways. I have had perfectly good results with cheap luminous powder from eBay mixed with some acrylic varnish. The result is far brighter than the original and lasts all night.
> 
> View attachment 12629911
> ...


Nice job, Lancman. Nice and bright and evenly applied.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I also don't understand why bad lume is still a thing. I have also had dials with applied markers that seemed to be filled with lume-coloured paint that didn't glow AT ALL. Why not just use actual lume? I'd spend a few extra dollars to have usable lume and there's no way it costs more than pennies.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

manchette said:


> Hello
> Lancman : Is the Geneva above also one you lumed yourself ? Was it easy ? (i just received it), it could be an interesting project to lume it


Yes, that's all my own work. It's not that difficult once you've had a bit of practice at it. If I can do it I'm sure most people can. You do need a steady hand, patience and perseverance, because it's a fiddly job and the emphasis is on the word PRACTICE here. That's the beauty of mucking around with these cheap watches - you can practice on them and it doesn't matter too much if you stuff it up, which you will at the beginning. 
The hardest part is getting the face dots accurately placed and all the same size. I practiced on old metal lids and bottle tops before going near a watch. You will be surprised how difficult is is to achieve 12 identical dots. Also check out the many YouTube videos which show you how to do it.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> Do you have a item number to the power you buy I would like to try some reluming thanks you did a awesome job on your watches.


I got my powder from a UK store HERE, but I'm sure there will be something similar available in other countries.
Bear in mind, that 20g pack is enough to do 200+ watches. It needs to be a fine grade powder with small particle size to achieve a smooth finish. In theory, the larger the particle size, the brighter the lume, but you end up with a grainy 'sandpaper' finish if the particle size is too big, so it's a trade-off.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

I do like the look of that Naviforce featured in the re-luming video. It's a new model I think, 9105:









Certainly has a Seiko Monster look about it. Just wish they did it in silver.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Cheap too, under $20 here.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches-c_11311/?on_sale=1



Lancman said:


> I do like the look of that Naviforce featured in the re-luming video. It's a new model I think, 9105:
> 
> View attachment 12630451
> 
> ...


----------



## zet105 (Jul 24, 2017)

Lancman said:


> I got my powder from a UK store, but I'm sure there will be something similar available in other countries.
> Bear in mind, that 20g pack is enough to do 200+ watches. It needs to be a fine grade powder with small particle size to achieve a smooth finish. In theory, the larger the particle size, the brighter the lume, but you end up with a grainy 'sandpaper' finish if the particle size is too big, so it's a trade-off.


hello, can you tell us the mixture material? How you aply the powder? By the way: nice job


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Does anyone know of a cheap two-register (at 3 and 9) chrono, preferablely panda dial or reverse panda (but a green dial would be neat too), that's not huge? The Gigandet is 44mm, and the (Torbollo) Hemsut is 43mm, but I have a 6.5" wrist, so both are probably a bit too big for me. 

I know at $250-500 there's a wealth of meca-quartz options, but at that price point, I'd rather just put it towards a vintage mechanical.

Doesn't have to be from Ali Xpress, just figured this didn't warrant its own thread, and I'm willing to spend more than $20, so it doesn't fit that thread.


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

-ix- said:


> Love it that you still appreciate the Burei while also owning an Omega. Says something, both about you and the watches, in a good way.


Thank you. My interests are pretty varied.
Here is my least expensive watch and my most expensive.
I leave it to you to guess which one was $4 on ali.....s.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

U_A said:


> Does anyone know of a cheap two-register (at 3 and 9) chrono, preferably panda dial or reverse panda (but a green dial would be neat too), that's not huge? The Gigandet is 44mm, and the (Torbollo) Hemsut is 43mm, but I have a 6.5" wrist, so both are probably a bit too big for me.
> 
> I know at $250-500 there's a wealth of meca-quartz options, but at that price point, I'd rather just put it towards a vintage mechanical.
> 
> Doesn't have to be from Ali Xpress, just figured this didn't warrant its own thread, and I'm willing to spend more than $20, so it doesn't fit that thread.


How cheap is "cheap"? There are less expensive watches with the ST1903 (AKA TY2903) movement, and a Sea-Gull 1963 reissue (37.5mm) runs $249. Below those, are some Seiko meca-quartz watches.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

zet105 said:


> hello, can you tell us the mixture material? How you aply the powder? By the way: nice job


I use clear acrylic (water based) varnish but just about any clear varnish/lacquer should do the job. The main criteria is that it doesn't dry too quickly, which is often the case.









Polyurethane based varnish has a yellow tint which is good if you want an antique look. Getting the mixture ratio right is a matter of trial and error, you just have to experiment until you find what ratio works for you.
This video shows the process quite well.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> Cheap too, under $20 here.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches-c_11311/?on_sale=1


It will be even cheaper from Ali-Xpress on 11/11.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Lancman said:


> It will be even cheaper from Ali-Xpress on 11/11.


$17.35.....Not sure if $2.64 is enough reason for some to wait.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I love the Seagull 1963 panda = https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seagull_1963_Chronograph_p/6488-2901w.htm
Are there any good deals on that one or one like it?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> I love the Seagull 1963 panda = https://www.longislandwatch.com/Seagull_1963_Chronograph_p/6488-2901w.htm
> Are there any good deals on that one or one like it?
> 
> View attachment 12632571


*$249* at Times International


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Uros TSI said:


> Do we have any Alix straps and bracelets thread? I bought quite a few so I could share my thoughts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk





blakadder said:


> I'm also interested in thoughts on various strap brands and sellers on ali
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I've posted my review of the Hengrc bracelet in the 'Post Your Aftermarket Inexpensive Bracelet Review' thread. Still think it's quite good. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/post...-review-under-$20-2785274-5.html#post43217498

One of my favorites is a rubber band from Alix which I reviewed in my 'List of uneven straps' https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/lis...s-find-sources-here-4562273.html#post44427085

I have some others. A leather Zulu that is OK. I am not too crazy about Zulus but at least it is real leather. Bought it here, and here are some pics:





































Another leather strap I am very happy with was bought here. It is thick and very comfortable.




























Let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have that same two-pice leather strap and agree it's very good. I think I changed the buckle for a better fit to my wrist but the one that came with was perfectly good v-style, I think.

For nylon zulus in every size, you cannot go wrong with: https://www..........s.com/item/TEA...ch-Band-Zulu-Strap-Stainless/32813784243.html

These are thick and with a flexible open weave, the rings are very heavy duty (the bead blasted is great but powder coated black is good too), overall as good a strap as any I've found and an absolute steal for the $3 or $4. Like I do with all 5-rings, I converted mine to 3-rings and this results in them being just the right length for me with nothing to tuck in or cut-off.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

ED209 said:


> I have that same two-pice leather strap and agree it's very good. I think I changed the buckle for a better fit to my wrist but the one that came with was perfectly good v-style, I think.
> 
> For nylon zulus in every size, you cannot go wrong with: https://www..........s.com/item/TEA...ch-Band-Zulu-Strap-Stainless/32813784243.html
> 
> These are thick and with a flexible open weave, the rings are very heavy duty (the bead blasted is great but powder coated black is good too), overall as good a strap as any I've found and an absolute steal for the $3 or $4. Like I do with all 5-rings, I converted mine to 3-rings and this results in them being just the right length for me with nothing to tuck in or cut-off.


How do you convert them? Just cutting the extra piece doesn't change the length.

This is the original buckle:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Gedmis said:


>


Hi Gedmis,

Thanks for making and sharing all those videos! They are very interesting and helpful! Is this your hobby or your job? Either way, keep up the great work!

I've just started buying watches from Ali. I've received a Sinobi diver and a Naviforce field / military style watch so far. I have another Naviforce, a Life and a Liebig on the way, too! There are plenty more watches on my list of potential future purchases. Do you have any other interesting brands or models to recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Davidka said:


> How do you convert them? Just cutting the extra piece doesn't change the length.


It does if you insist on looping back through rings 4 and 5 when they are present to lock the section with the watch head and alleviate tension on the spring bars. I like the idea of 5-rings, but I always end up with all the hardware in the wrong place so have to get rid of it.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gedmis said:


>


The one-year review of the 9106 is interesting as well.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

so guys what are you after on 11.11? Im going for pagani design aquaracer and didun AP ;D


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a pagani design aquaracer in blue and I like it so much I'm tempted to get the same again in black. Otherwise, might be tempted by that binger - still can't decide what I feel about the name.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

what binger? post some photo please


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, need your help.
I'm looking at these Carnival/Jianianhua pilot chronographs. If someone has one could you confirm the 40mm size and the movement?
I think it uses a Miyota OS10 and, if so, it would be perfect for a project.
If someone happens to have a contact of the manufacturer or a store for purchasing the case only or an alternative to this watch I'd be very grateful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

has anyone purchased this Sinobi - considering it on 11/11

https://goo.gl/MPUau7


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Minimalist and guilloche is a hard combination to find. I know of some cheap watches, but I don't think you'll be satisfied with them. They are each around $30, and not really substitutes. The KS watch has a cheap Tonji based, 17 jewels movement, and the Guanqin is quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks to HoustonReal I went with the minimalist Gianqin with guilloche dial, I just received it and while it's quartz I don't really mind because there's no seconds hand (something I really appreciate in fact, adds a lot of zen to reading the time). It is also ultra thin and the strap is flexible and comfortable. I'm definitely not disappointed, so big thanks are in order 

Nicolas


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

GraX said:


> what binger? post some photo please


Hi GraX, check out this thread, there are some great real-world photos here.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/binger-casual-watch-4548865.html


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

GraX said:


> View attachment 12526133
> 
> 
> im going for this one in near future, the bagel version is too smal; ;<


I have a bagel explorer which probably uses the ca\sze you were looking at, it's not too small for me and I like it a lot but:

- the bezel overhangs the curve of the case at 9 o'clock, it's wierd.
- Mine has a display back which seems to add about 2mm of unnecessary thickness by bulging out (not including the thickness of the glass which I broke and had to replace already). I wish it were a solid caseback like all the others seem to be.

Let us know what you think of the IK


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I have a bagel explorer which probably uses the ca\sze you were looking at, it's not too small for me and I like it a lot but:
> 
> - the bezel overhangs the curve of the case at 9 o'clock, it's wierd.
> - Mine has a display back which seems to add about 2mm of unnecessary thickness by bulging out (not including the thickness of the glass which I broke and had to replace already). I wish it were a solid caseback like all the others seem to be.
> ...


Really? I've been searching a Bagel Explorer II but did not succeed. Would you have a link pls?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Dang, it looks like they really jacked up the price of the Binger with the Seiko movement. Over $100 now. I was hoping it would be back at about $60 or less then was looking for the 11.11 sale.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

swank said:


> Dang, it looks like they really jacked up the price of the Binger with the Seiko movement. Over $100 now. I was hoping it would be back at about $60 or less then was looking for the 11.11 sale.


Everything's off the roof before 11.11 that's crazy. Just wait 4 days and everything'll be back to normal.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mougino said:


> Everything's off the roof before 11.11 that's crazy. Just wait 4 days and everything'll be back to normal.


It would be awesome to have a camel camel camel.com for Ali.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

I received my Liebig ZHG161015 AKA Liebig 1015 in the mail yesterday. 

I was REALLY excited about this one! But my initial reaction is mild disappointment. It's my third ever Ali watch and, because my first two exceeded my expectations (shipped much faster than expected, looked as good or better than on the website, good quality feel to them, etc.), I'm a bit disappointed that the watch doesn't look anywhere nearly as cool as it does on the website. I know that things will always look better on the website but my first two Ali watches set the bar high so I was underwhelmed when I finally received it and opened the box. 


Pros: It shipped quickly, the price is right (26 USD), the packaging is nice and doesn't feel cheap, the watch and band seem sturdy, etc. 

CONS: It just doesn't look as awesome as it does on the website. 


It still feels like a decent watch and I don't feel ripped off. I think I'll get some army green or brown or black NATO straps for it and make it my beater tacticool / military style watch. I'm not wearing it today but I'll post up some pics tomorrow.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

[double post]


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> It would be awesome to have a camel camel camel.com for Ali.


Sorry I'm afraid I don't get it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

[double post]


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> Hi Gedmis,
> 
> Thanks for making and sharing all those videos! They are very interesting and helpful! Is this your hobby or your job? Either way, keep up the great work!
> 
> ...


It's just hobby so far ...


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Do any of you guys use the Ali mobile app? Seems like a good idea but it requires a lot of access / permissions. How safe is it? Thanks!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Really? I've been searching a Bagel Explorer II but did not succeed. Would you have a link pls?


I was talking about the Explorer (I) but I have a Bagel Explorer II as well. The II has a very nice case and my only fault with it is that my white dial came with silver hands (as opposed to black). The link is here but unfortunately they are sold out:

https://www..........s.com/item/STE...al-Watch-Classic-Men-Fashion/32806390314.html


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

yep, the bagelsports expo ii are no longer avalible, only gmt at the moment


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Regular Joe said:


> Do any of you guys use the Ali mobile app? Seems like a good idea but it requires a lot of access / permissions. How safe is it? Thanks!


Yes, I use it and I've not had any problems. They give you a bit of a discount for using the app too. I also removed all the permissions except storage, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

There's actually a watch brand called Lie Big?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Cvp33 said:


> There's actually a watch brand called Lie Big?


Pretend it's German and it sounds legit. 

Their slogan should be "Always tell the truth. But if you must lie: Liebig."


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> Yes, I use it and I've not had any problems. They give you a bit of a discount for using the app too. I also removed all the permissions except storage, just to be on the safe side.


I might give it a shot. Thanks!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Do any of you guys use the Ali mobile app? Seems like a good idea but it requires a lot of access / permissions. How safe is it? Thanks!


Same as mrwomble: I only use the Android app actually (rarely go to the website on computer). In latest versions of Android you can accept/reject permissions on the fly the first time they're exercised. I think it was the Taobao app rather that the AliX app that was a little too curious about my personal data (position, list of contact) but just click "deny" on the popup and you won't be bothered anymore. As far as I recall the AliX app is rather clean, I don't see permission popups all the time like on Taobao. In any case just give it only the Storage permission and it'll work w/o problem.

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> It would be awesome to have a camel camel camel.com for Ali.


Don't know camel camel camel that good but I think http://www.aliprice.com/ has the same functionality


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I browse on PC, but instead of adding to basket/wishlist I display the QR code, so I can easily order it through the app for that extra $0.37 off.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

m3ga said:


> Don't know camel camel camel that good but I think http://www.aliprice.com/ has the same functionality


Pretty awesome. Thanks! I just pulled it up on mobile. Nice search and price tracker. It looks like it just tracks the price for that storefront and product, and doesn't necessarily go back very far. Still a nice resource.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> Same as mrwomble: I only use the Android app actually (rarely go to the website on computer). In latest versions of Android you can accept/reject permissions on the fly the first time they're exercised. I think it was the Taobao app rather that the AliX app that was a little too curious about my personal data (position, list of contact) but just click "deny" on the popup and you won't be bothered anymore. As far as I recall the AliX app is rather clean, I don't see permission popups all the time like on Taobao. In any case just give it only the Storage permission and it'll work w/o problem.
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

The Liebig Commander 1015 is growing on me. I've gotten over the fact that it's not nearly as nice as the website but I'm still happy with it. Wore it after work yesterday afternoon/evening as a casual field watch and it works well with my getup. I'll probably still get some NATOs for it but at least I can now say that I'm actually happy with it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I was talking about the Explorer (I) but I have a Bagel Explorer II as well. The II has a very nice case and my only fault with it is that my white dial came with silver hands (as opposed to black). The link is here but unfortunately they are sold out:
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/STE...al-Watch-Classic-Men-Fashion/32806390314.html


You are right, even on eBay all Bagel Explorer II are OOS  only remaining ones are GMT Masters.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a white Bagelsport Explo II and a Wancher for the other Explo II version. I enjoy them both.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have a white Bagelsport Explo II and a Wancher for the other Explo II version. I enjoy them both.
> 
> View attachment 12640387


 jealous....


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

All Bagels were out of stock a while ago, I bought mine once they came back in stock. I wouldn't be surprised if they appear again in future. The factory is probably churning out names under a different brand now.

I'm jealous of that white Explo II having black hands while mine are silver. I think I'll just have to bite the bullet and spend the $20 on hands...but the watch only cost $35 or something so yeah...


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

FYI the Sinobi diver with the Coca Cola bezel and black face with waves is going to be on sale for $15.95 USD, and the Submariner homage in various colours will be on sale for $17.40 USD on the Sinobi Official Store on Ali on 11.11!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> FYI the Sinobi diver with the Coca Cola bezel and black face with waves is going to be on sale for $15.95 USD, and the Submariner homage in various colours will be on sale for $17.40 USD on the Sinobi Official Store on Ali on 11.11!


Is it way cheaper than their usual price? I don't remember for how much they were going, in the $30 range was it?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

I wonder if its bagel with inferior movement? hmm, seller says the watch will have paulareis name on the dial so its not fake patek


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I bought a Paulares and it was counterfeit and came with an Omega logo. I would not necessarily believe the seller.


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Has anyone bought one of the "Pagani Design" Grand Carrera homages?

They look nice, but I don't know about spending $50 for what's essentially a quartz knockoff with another name just slapped on the dial. There are a few very handsome dressy automatics that seem like a better use of $50.

This one, if anyone was wondering (put the two halves of the link together, haha): 
https://www.ali
express.com/item/Relogio-Masculino-2016-Men-Luxury-Brand-Multifunction-Sport-Watches-Dive-30m-Military-Watch-Pagani-Design-2445/32798015159.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.UVokAf


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

U_A said:


> Has anyone bought one of the "Pagani Design" Grand Carrera homages?
> 
> They look nice, but I don't know about spending $50 for what's essentially a quartz knockoff with another name just slapped on the dial. There are a few very handsome dressy automatics that seem like a better use of $50.
> 
> ...


Yep - I own the one you linked as well as this one

https://www..........s.com/item/-/3...3.0&pvid=3774e17a-d016-455c-8cbc-4068fc6cd399

I am quite pleased with the quality. Well worth the $50 or so you will pay on 11/11 - I worte about them here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-63.html#post36046338


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm intrigued by these Oyalie automatics. Only 10mm thick. Looks like they will be about $75 on 11.11. I may have to pick one up just out of curiosity.

By the way, is that pronounced like drawn out "oily?" Or like, "Oh, ya lie!"?

goo.gl/VmpdNw









View attachment 12641757


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Is it way cheaper than their usual price? I don't remember for how much they were going, in the $30 range was it?


It depends on whether it's the 3ATM or 10ATM WR version. The 3ATm models can go down to $18.95, while the 10ATM ones run about $3-$5 more. I'm not sure if there is any real water proofing difference between the two versions, or merely a switch to a more realistic rating printed on the face.

It looks like The Sinobi store is selling the 3ATM version for $21.99, and reducing it to $15.95 for* 11.11. * Another seller has them for $18.81 normally, but is only going to $16.81 (BOTH COLORS) for Singles Day.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GraX said:


> View attachment 12641021
> 
> View attachment 12641025
> 
> ...


Paulareis brand is infamously known to sell counterfeit watches. I have a "Paulareis" Omega Seamaster that is in fact a (very bad quality) replica.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm intrigued by these Oyalie automatics. Only 10mm thick. Looks like they will be about $75 on 11.11. I may have to pick one up just out of curiosity.
> 
> By the way, is that pronounced like drawn out "oily?" Or like, "Oh, ya lie!"?


If it's pinyin, the Chinese pronounce it Oh Yah Lee Yeah or Oh Yah Lee Err. But you're entitled to pronounce it absolutely the way you want


----------



## sinner777 (Jan 13, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm intrigued by these Oyalie automatics. Only 10mm thick. Looks like they will be about $75 on 11.11. I may have to pick one up just out of curiosity.
> 
> By the way, is that pronounced like drawn out "oily?" Or like, "Oh, ya lie!"?
> 
> ...


I am curious how the hell will they fit japanese automatic into 10 mm case?! if it is Miyota, movement itself is around 6 mm tall.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm intrigued by these Oyalie automatics. Only 10mm thick. Looks like they will be about $75 on 11.11. I may have to pick one up just out of curiosity.
> 
> By the way, is that pronounced like drawn out "oily?" Or like, "Oh, ya lie!"?
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Guanqin GJ16056, except it's date only. It will be $61.59 on 11.11.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

Why wait? $54.88 now


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

The Guanqin with the bauhaus face and Miyota movement that we were talking about earlier will be $53 on 11/11. I have the watch and other than the indicies, I like it quite a bit. The winged-G logo and the bauhaus dial make for a very nice design. Plus the Miyota movement is way better than the no-name ones.

/store/product/GUANQIN-Men-Watches-Automatic-Mechanical-Man-Thin-Water-Resistant-Watches-Japan-Movement-Watch-with-Genuine-Leather/1890264_32683382812.html


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

swank said:


> The Guanqin with the bauhaus face and Miyota movement that we were talking about earlier will be $53 on 11/11. I have the watch and other than the indicies, I like it quite a bit. The winged-G logo and the bauhaus dial make for a very nice design. Plus the Miyota movement is way better than the no-name ones.
> 
> /store/product/GUANQIN-Men-Watches-Automatic-Mechanical-Man-Thin-Water-Resistant-Watches-Japan-Movement-Watch-with-Genuine-Leather/1890264_32683382812.html
> 
> View attachment 12642075


Looks like the Oyalle has applied markers, from the pics.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

The Guanqin GJ16056 doesn't have the Seiko movement that the Oyalie does, so that is a rather large negative.

How sure would someone be that the Oyalie has a genuine Seiko movement?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Paulareis brand is infamously known to sell counterfeit watches. I have a "Paulareis" Omega Seamaster that is in fact a (very bad quality) replica.
> 
> Nicolas


Yes my Paulareis supposedly steel-cased datejust homage arrived as a chrome-plated replica of such poor finish that it had casting/moulding lines clearly protuding between the lugs. Quite apart from the normal considerations I'd advise people to stay away purely on quality grounds.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I just pulled the plug on a Corgeut Heritage Black Bay bronze homage (sterile dial). I have not checked among the 2000+ posts of this thread: did anyone order one of those already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just received my sterile Corgeut BlackBay Bronze, pictures are following.

While it is a solid decent watch, with some really nice features: Miyota movt, screw-down crown (a great 'plus'), smoothly working rotor, it's not the "love at first sight" I was expecting...

I'm thinking it has to do with the colors: the brass coated SS, the brown-more-than-coffee dial, the too-bright brown bezel don't do justice to the watch. I don't feel that "vintage" touch that I felt watching the seller pictures.

Also a little disappointed in the strap quality for this price range: the stitches are of uneven finish, some thread is unattached, the clasp system is not great (it's uneasy to close it and it loses your size easily when you remove the watch from the wrist).

Overall I'd give it a 6/10. For me it's not a keeper on the first impression. I'll try to wear it a few days and see if it grows more on me.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

swank said:


> The Guanqin GJ16056 doesn't have the Seiko movement that the Oyalie does, so that is a rather large negative.
> 
> How sure would someone be that the Oyalie has a genuine Seiko movement?


I'm confused about the Oyalie. The display back picture show an NH35A (date only) movement, but the dial has day and date which would indicate an NH36A. The model number on the caseback matches the listing.

Oh, found it! They also make a date only @ 6:00 version with the same model number. 45+ power reserve on a Seiko NH36A? Seems a few hours optimistic.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sinner777 said:


> I am curious how the hell will they fit japanese automatic into 10 mm case?! if it is Miyota, movement itself is around 6 mm tall.


Sometimes they cheat by leaving out the thickness of the crystal or the display caseback. If thinness were your primary concern, it could be done, especially if anything under 10.5mm = 10mm.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Is there something like the Guanqin GJ16056 or Oyalie but with no date?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

So my Liebig watch is a piece of ..... I constantly find it stopped and/or in a state where time is frozen because the seconds hand ticks forward one second then backwards one second. I've asked for a refund.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

When even Chinese watches are not what they used to be  One i ordered one month ago is apparently "lost on the way", seller looks willing to send again.

Do you know which movement is used for this Megir ? https://www.ali....com/store/produc...9780.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.dc95f4diKIylO


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> I just received my sterile Corgeut BlackBay Bronze, pictures are following.
> 
> While it is a solid decent watch, with some really nice features: Miyota movt, screw-down crown (a great 'plus'), smoothly working rotor, it's not the "love at first sight" I was expecting...
> 
> ...


I see what you mean, man. That's really disappointing. It still looks like an okay watch; just nowhere close to the seller pictures. I feel for you, homey. I know that feeling. Give it some time and stop looking at the seller pictures of it . . . maybe it'll grow on you as a thing of its own (rather than as as the watch you expected to received based on those pics).


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Anyone have experience with the Longbo brand? 

Should I take a chance on this one? It'll be 11 USD tomorrow. Amazon sells it for 30 USD.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> When even Chinese watches are not what they used to be  One i ordered one month ago is apparently "lost on the way", seller looks willing to send again.


Happened to two of my AliX watches in the last month  there must have been screwups in series at the shipping/transport companies...

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> I see what you mean, man. That's really disappointing. It still looks like an okay watch; just nowhere close to the seller pictures. I feel for you, homey. I know that feeling. Give it some time and stop looking at the seller pictures of it . . . maybe it'll grow on you as a thing of its own (rather than as as the watch you expected to received based on those pics).


As a matter of fact one of my best friends complimented me on the watch this afternoon (I was wearing it all day), he really likes the bronze look and asked me what brand it was. He's not a watch guy at all, he always goes bare wrists, so the Corgeut seemed to genuinely interest him 

And about the watch quality, it's really good. Even the clasp, once I learned to handle it, is soft and flexible and quite comfortable. I'm starting to revise my initial judgement...  but it has tough competition so I'll see if it'll find place in my rotations (mainly as a weekender, doesn't go well with a suit!)

Nicolas


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> As a matter of fact one of my best friends complimented me on the watch this afternoon (I was wearing it all day), he really likes the bronze look and asked me what brand it was. He's not a watch guy at all, he always goes bare wrists, so the Corgeut seemed to genuinely interest him
> 
> And about the watch quality, it's really good. Even the clasp, once I learned to handle it, is soft and flexible and quite comfortable. I'm starting to revise my initial judgement...  but it has tough competition so I'll see if it'll find place in my rotations (mainly as a weekender, doesn't go well with a suit!)
> 
> Nicolas


There you go! It probably looks a lot better than you think it does; it just doesn't meet your expectations because of the vendor pics.

I lve getting compliments on my watches. And the one that usually gets the most compliments is my Casio MDV-106 that I put on a distressed leather band. My wife hates it when I proudly exlaim that it's a 50$ watch on a 20$ strap. 

PS: You could probably wear that with a suit if you also wore similar brown shoes and belt. I do it all the time with divers (and, in particular, the one mentioned above).


----------



## 10tothepowerof12 (Nov 10, 2017)

wow... i just read 50 pages about chinese watches  :-D

i already bought a Sinobi 1132 (blue one... but still waiting for delivery :-( ) now i'm searching on ali for an affordable (below 30... or maybe 40 if its worth it) "green diver" ... 

sinobi 9721... seems to have not many fans... 
tevise t801 ... "automatic for under 20 bucks <3 " ...yeah... but what about the rest?
so... best bang 4 buck is "the" reginald? how do these 3 compare to each other...


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Is there something like the Guanqin GJ16056 or Oyalie but with no date?


Anyone?


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I have the 40mm Black sub Reginald. It feels very comfortable and has a nice weight,no need to replace the strap.Quartz movement and weak lume.
The Tevise looks interesting although it is a little bigger at 42mm. The bezel may be a little loose. Might buy it for a friend.


----------



## ZottSA (Nov 11, 2017)

Thanks for posting about the 11/11 sale. Just bought the blue and coke Sinobi Oris homages for $34.79 Canadian.


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

You can get this guy for 20.75 with coupons


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Just finished buying 10 watches off AliX for the 11.11 SALE - $239.05 total, ~$24 avg. retail. Without the Pagani the average would've been ~$21. Had to use seller coupons and AliX $2 coupons (you can use 10). Also linked through Befrugal before I paid so should get 4% rebate ($9.56), but you never know.

Benyar $24.16









Starking $22.20









Tevise $26.34









Lige $28.15









Lige $28.88









Pagani $49.11 (most expensive)









NaviForce $14.36 apiece















Lige $13.99









Lige $17.50


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I hope you used the Pagani coupon. I just got a coupon US$5. Going to get the TAG homage.


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

Any of the Naviforces on the 15USD range comes with genuine leather straps?


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Ugh I bought 10 as well, it’s a disease


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

I really wanted this one, but the price never dropped below $75 with coupons.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FYI, Manbu. shijie also has an 11.11 sale going. It looks like Corgeuts and Deberts that usually sell for $90 to $115 are selling in the $80 range.

In other news, somebody here went a little crazy and just ordered 9 Ali watches. Kinda nice that that only cost me $165, though.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> FYI, Manbu. shijie also has an 11.11 sale going. It looks like Corgeuts and Deberts that usually sell for $90 to $115 are selling in the $80 range.
> 
> In other news, somebody here went a little crazy and just ordered 9 Ali watches. Kinda nice that that only cost me $165, though.


The banner says $10 off $200 unfortunately, plus higher increments.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Techme said:


> The banner says $10 off $200 unfortunately, plus higher increments.


Correct, but the prices themselves also seem to be reduced.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Correct, but the prices themselves also seem to be reduced.


Personally, I find eBay to be slightly cheaper for Corgeut, Debert, Parnis and the other mushroom brands. Particularly if you're patient enough to wait for a coupon. But of course all that depends on your eBay location and physical location.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's my haul:

$5.11








$12.79








$20.75








$15.11








$9.60








My big-ticket item, $47.49








$17.27








$21.91








$15.84 (that's right; I'm less and less repulsed by the gold look in my advancing age)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Small player here: I had 5 in my basket that I narrowed down to 2 watches only, for 20€ overall:










I didn't understand squat between their seller coupon, alix coupon, select coupon, and coins... I have a bunch of coupons but couldn't use any apparently... Are they only decorative? I exchanged 10 of my coins (that I got God knows how) for a seller coupon that I wasn't even able to use... I have no idea what I was doing.









Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> There you go! It probably looks a lot better than you think it does; it just doesn't meet your expectations because of the vendor pics.
> 
> I lve getting compliments on my watches. And the one that usually gets the most compliments is my Casio MDV-106 that I put on a distressed leather band. My wife hates it when I proudly exlaim that it's a 50$ watch on a 20$ strap.
> 
> PS: You could probably wear that with a suit if you also wore similar brown shoes and belt. I do it all the time with divers (and, in particular, the one mentioned above).


I opened myself to the seller (Corgeut eBay shop) about my disappointment on the colors, and they offered to send me a black bezel for free! They proposed it so that I can try and see if I prefer the tone of the watch that way 

That's top notch customer service!

Nicolas


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Couldn't resist, got a PD in black and two leather straps.









Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I'm not too impressed by the 11/11 sale. It seems like they jacked up the prices in the days leading the sale, only to lower them (at prices higher than they were before the increase) to make it seem like a great deal.


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Got me the Sinobi diver I posted and a DOM tungsten for the missus... I kinda kept myself in check watch wise but went overboard on a lot of other stuff


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I'm not too impressed by the 11/11 sale. It seems like they jacked up the prices in the days leading the sale, only to lower them (at prices higher than they were before the increase) to make it seem like a great deal.


100% true for the increase beforehand, but I found the prices are back to normal, or even a couple of bucks cheaper so there are good deals to make. I didn't see prices blatantly over the original value before the pre-11.11 increase.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

mougino said:


> 100% true for the increase beforehand, but I found the prices are back to normal, or even a couple of bucks cheaper so there are good deals to make. I didn't see prices blatantly over the original value before the pre-11.11 increase.


I've been looking to give one of these as a gift, so I've been tracking the price for some time. The seller raised it to over $100 in the days leading up to the sale, only to lower it to the price shown. It was $46 and some change prior to the price increase.

STEELBAGELSPORT Automatic Mechanical Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Male Clocks Full Steel Watch Classic Men Watch reloj hombre-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

My Haul

Got both of these two Pagani Design watches after coupons for $59















Then over at GearBest I bought this SMKEI for me for $6.99









And then my daughter wanted a fitness watch and fitness tracker for Christmas so picked up these at Gearbest as well for $18.11 and $89.99 respectively


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> I've been looking to give one of these as a gift, so I've been tracking the price for some time. The seller raised it to over $100 in the days leading up to the sale, only to lower it to the price shown. It was $46 and some change prior to the price increase.
> 
> STEELBAGELSPORT Automatic Mechanical Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Male Clocks Full Steel Watch Classic Men Watch reloj hombre-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group


That is one watch, lol. Not every seller or item will be a bargain. But there were lots of deals to be had with watches I have paid attention to at their lowest price for the year


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> That is one watch, lol.


I've been tracking more than one, this isn't an isolated example. I know there are (some) deals to be found, but for the most part they aren't as great as they have been on 11/11 sales in the past.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I've been looking to give one of these as a gift, so I've been tracking the price for some time. The seller raised it to over $100 in the days leading up to the sale, only to lower it to the price shown. It was $46 and some change prior to the price increase.
> 
> STEELBAGELSPORT Automatic Mechanical Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Male Clocks Full Steel Watch Classic Men Watch reloj hombre-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group


Yeap that is one exception, I too was looking at steel bagelsports and the prices are now (11.11) either back to normal or a few $$ more expensive. Parnis seems to be another exception.

On the other hand, Naviforce, Skmei, Curren & Co are a few $$ cheaper than normal.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I've been looking to give one of these as a gift, so I've been tracking the price for some time. The seller raised it to over $100 in the days leading up to the sale, only to lower it to the price shown. It was $46 and some change prior to the price increase.
> 
> STEELBAGELSPORT Automatic Mechanical Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Male Clocks Full Steel Watch Classic Men Watch reloj hombre-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group


Same watch is at $46.59 on eBay (with free shipping) instead of $52.95 on AliX.

https://ebay.com/itm/Steel-Bagelspo...teel-Auto-Mechanical-Wrist-Watch/302458744816

or even better: $46.99 with best offer option (you can try to snag it for $45 or even less!) CAREFUL: only 1 left!

https://ebay.com/itm/Steel-Bagelspo...stant-Black-Dial-Mens-Gift-Watch/202059438090

Nicolas


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Cvp33 said:


> Just finished buying 10 watches off AliX for the 11.11 SALE - $239.05 total, ~$24 avg. retail. Without the Pagani the average would've been ~$21. Had to use seller coupons and AliX $2 coupons (you can use 10). Also linked through Befrugal before I paid so should get 4% rebate ($9.56), but you never know.
> 
> Benyar $24.16
> 
> ...


Just wonderimg if that starking is a mechaquartz. Thanks!


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

mougino said:


> I didn't understand squat between their seller coupon, alix coupon, select coupon, and coins... I have a bunch of coupons but couldn't use any apparently... Are they only decorative? I exchanged 10 of my coins (that I got God knows how) for a seller coupon that I wasn't even able to use... I have no idea what I was doing.
> 
> Nicolas


Couple of years wondering too, hope figured finally out. If you have selected coupons then you can use it if seller accepts them and seller puts rules (how many $ must be used) when them can be used. And you figure it out just before final hitting pay now (there are or not that field, when you can choose use coupon)

Small player too (today only one and it waits yet)
Bought couple week ago two, hoped shiping before rush. Today one 0.33$ cheaper and other was last.

Most cases can price history seen on site chnprice (cant yet post links, but there ordinari start and ending)


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

minchomexa said:


> Just wonderimg if that starking is a mechaquartz. Thanks!


i guess I'll find out in about a month. Shipping is always stupid long for 11.11 purchases. As for the pricing games, I locked items into my cart a few weeks back so didn't pay too much attention. Like others, when it came time to purchase I did find more lower priced deals, especially bundling items with one seller to use their store coupon in addition to the ALIX coupons. As for befrugal, nothing has showed up their.....like I said if I get it it'll be a bonus.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Not a 11.11 deal but I grabbed a Carnival chronograph case for a project...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

My top 5 quartz watches under 20$


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

The one i liked , what do you think ? : (NB : you need to complete url )

https://www.alie_press.com/item/New...32800293140.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.s6yCDu

https://www.alie_press.com/item/BEN...32707123970.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.s6yCDu

https://www.alie_press.com/item/GIM...32780678625.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.s6yCDu

I noticed that cheaper brands looks to be skmei and curren. I liked a lot Benyar.

Do you ship watches one by one or how many do you allow per parcel ?

Thanks


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

Got myself a rooster watch for usd 40. A very unique automatic with sapphire crystal. Doesn't hurt that a rooster is a very auspicious symbol in Chinese culture










Edit: sadly just found out its not an original, its a homage of a Chopard:


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

blueboy85 said:


> Got myself a rooster watch for usd 40. A very unique automatic with sapphire crystal. Doesn't hurt that a rooster is a very auspicious symbol in Chinese culture
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was eyeing that one but I simply don't know when I'd be able to wear it

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

blakadder said:


> I was eyeing that one but I simply don't know when I'd be able to wear it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


So what you're saying is that you're chickening out? Its a rooster on a dial man, go for it. LOL!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought nothing cause I just discovered Ali, recently bought 5 watches, they haven't all arrived yet but I got burnt by one of them. So I want to take it easy unitl they all come on and I can assess overall quality / consistency. If it all works out, I'll probably buy the black version of that Naviforce that two people posted (to replace my disappointing Liebig) and I've got my eyes on a few Torbollos.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

Regular Joe said:


> I bought nothing cause I just discovered Ali, recently bought 5 watches, they haven't all arrived yet but I got burnt by one of them. So I want to take it easy unitl they all come on and I can assess overall quality / consistency. If it all works out, I'll probably buy the black version of that Naviforce that two people posted (to replace my disappointing Liebig) and I've got my eyes on a few Torbollos.


Please can you share which one?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

It's mentioned a few pages ago. It's a Liebig Commando. At first I was disappointed that it didn't look nearly as cool as the seller's images did but then I got over that. Unfortunately I've realized that the movement/mechanism is all effed up. I see the seconds hand literally moving back and forth (rather than always incrementing forward every second) so the time is either always wrong or simply stuck. I'll be requesting a full refund once I take a video of what I've described. 

I've been VERY happy with the Sinobi and Naviforce I've received so far but this Liebig has been a major dud.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

blakadder said:


> I was eyeing that one but I simply don't know when I'd be able to wear it
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


You could wear it at France National football matches 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## maxgraham (Nov 13, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

That Tevise sub homage is going for under 20$ on Gearbest's Ali store right now FYI.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My latest AliX watch: a Beinuo, great quality quartz with gorgeous guilloche dial. $6 (5.14€). I'm happily surprised by the quality for the price!

Nicolas


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

starking movements are 28800 bph nice ;D


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> My latest AliX watch: a Beinuo, great quality quartz with gorgeous guilloche dial. $6 (5.14€). I'm happily surprised by the quality for the price!
> 
> Nicolas


Look at that perfect color combo! 

I usually wear black suit with white and blue shirts at work. This Beinuo is the perfect complement!

Nicolas


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Two updates: 

1. The Liebig seller got back to me within hours to apologize and to offer a replacement watch. Shortly thereafter, .........s sent me an email saying that they have closed the case and would be issuing a full refund. I'll check my credit card statement to be sure but, if it was indeed refunded, this is extremely confidence-boosting for someone who was so reluctant to give Ali a shot. 


2. My second Naviforce arrived last night! It looks great, it feels great, it's nice and sturdy, etc. I'm very happy with it! This is my second Naviforce so far and I certainly won't hesitate to buy more in the future!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

The pictures always wind up looking crappy and they really don't do the watches justice. It's actually a really beautiful watch IRL; definitely as nice-looking as the seller's pics!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Two updates:
> 
> 1. The Liebig seller got back to me within hours to apologize and to offer a replacement watch. Shortly thereafter, .........s sent me an email saying that they have closed the case and would be issuing a full refund. I'll check my credit card statement to be sure but, if it was indeed refunded, this is extremely confidence-boosting for someone who was so reluctant to give Ali a shot.
> 
> 2. My second Naviforce arrived last night! It looks great, it feels great, it's nice and sturdy, etc. I'm very happy with it! This is my second Naviforce so far and I certainly won't hesitate to buy more in the future!


I've never been disappointed by AliX customer service. If you don't abuse it and you provide proof there's a real problem, or the watch doesn't correspond to the description, they often reimburse you without having to send back the watch back. I've never seen that elsewhere.

Nicolas


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

That's good to know. I've just read too many IT security and hacking related articles about the deep and dark webs, Russian and Chinese websites that scam, steal identities, etc. Combined with binge-watching Black Mirror, I think I was just extremely paranoid about giving it a shot. Seems to have worked out so far. *fingers crossed* 

PS: That Naviforce is going for under 17$ USD right now!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

I just pulled the trigger on the black and white version of that tacticool Naviforce 9105 that a few people in here have already picked up. Seems to be a discontinued model and some sellers only have a few pieces left so I'm getting in while the gettin's good! 19.99$ USD!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There's a new Shiweibao in AliXpress town. While most Shiweibao are huge monsters of improbable shape, with 2, 3, or even 4 different time zones! (and the same number of sub dials and crowns), this one is actually acceptable look-wise. It has a 70's vibe, don't you think? And it's not monstrously big because it only has 2 time zones...










It's $15 on AliX.

And herebelow some of the aforementioned monsters:

Nicolas


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Honestly thought that one said ****bag on the dial.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

That square one with four dials is pretty cool!

The fractal chronograph, where each subdial is also a chronograph with three subdials and so on forever, is not.


----------



## Shervy Fervy (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi, I am looking for the exact same thing. Had any luck finding any?


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

What do y'all think of this APRO quartz homage from Didun for $50? Miyota quartz movement, steel band.

How accurate is the watch, how long will it last and how is the water resistance?

http://s..........s.com/imim6nqY










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Cant post the .........s link for some reason? I'm a new user


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> That square one with four dials is pretty cool!
> 
> The fractal chronograph, where each subdial is also a chronograph with three subdials and so on forever, is not.


Have you noticed it has 8 (EIGHT!) crowns? lol. 4 usable ones and 4 faux ones. (Guess the designer was trying to break a record there).

Nicolas


----------



## Shervy Fervy (Jun 23, 2017)

-ix- said:


> Bought this Holuns on the brand week sale for $20. Quality absolutely amazing for the price. And that would be true even if it was three or four times more!
> 
> All stainless steel, solid bracelet, sapphire crystal, best attention to detail I've seen in a Chinese watch. Truly excellent!
> 
> If you've been eyeing the Bulova Moon watch, but find the price a bit steep, this is definitely for you.


Hi beautiful watch you got there. I am very interested in buying one but am afraid it might be too big for my 6.5 inch wrists. Any idea on the actual case size of the watch excl crown??


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Cant post the .........s link for some reason? I'm a new user
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You need to have reached a certain number of posts, and/or a certain period on the forum to be able to post links (not sure of the specifics though).

Or were you asking for an AliXpress link from a user for a certain watch?


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Makes sense, thanks. I was trying to post the link to the APRO Quartz homage. What's your take on it overall and on the other Bagelsport you mentioned?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Makes sense, thanks. I was trying to post the link to the APRO Quartz homage. What's your take on it overall and on the other Bagelsport you mentioned?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't own an APRO (AFAIK) and what bagelsport are you referring to? I think your questions are for another user?

Nicolas


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I don't own an APRO (AFAIK) and what bagelsport are you referring to? I think your questions are for another user?
> 
> Nicolas


Yeah different person. Bagelsport Nautilus homage

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Yeah different person. Bagelsport Nautilus homage


Good watches if your wrist is 7+ inch, as the endlinks on the bracelets do not angle down as much as most bracelets and 3rd-party bracelet/straps are pretty much out of the question due to the design.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Good watches if your wrist is 7+ inch, as the endlinks on the bracelets do not angle down as much as most bracelets and 3rd-party bracelet/straps are pretty much out of the question due to the design.


Looks pretty good. I'm 7 even, is it comfortable at that? What's your overall experience with the watch, accuracy etc.
Is the movement a Seagull?

Also are most of the quartz watches on Ali ok or just certain brands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Is the movement a Seagull?
> 
> Also are most of the quartz watches on Ali ok or just certain brands?


The Bagelsport Nautilus most likely is not using a Sea-Gull movement, since it's a Miyota 8215 clone. Speculation seems to be that the movement is a DG2813, but I haven't seen the crown logo under the balance wheel that would confirm it's a Dixmont. Nanning makes an almost identical 2813, as do other manufacturers.

As for quartz watches, they will vary quite a bit. I have had bad luck with the one Chinese quartz chronograph movement (Sunon PE902) I've had, but others have had good luck with Sunon three handers. Personally, I now try to stick with stainless steel cases and Japanese (or Swiss) quartz movements. If the case back states "stainless steel back", the case is alloy. The listings are often wrong on case construction, and it cuts both ways. Of course, how much you're spending on the watch is a fair indication of the quality. On the chronographs, you have to spend a bit to get one where the stop watch function works on the central second hand. The cheaper chronos only run on the sub-dials, and the central hand does continuous sweep second. Even Invicta has this problem on most of their Speedway line, of Rolex Daytona homages.

I would also suggest staying away from any watch with fake (decorative) subdials. Again, you need to triple check listing information, because I've seen real chronographs listed as having decorative subdials, when they were actually functional. With good product photos, you can usually see that the fake sub-dial pointers are glued on top of the dial, and there is no clearance for them to rotate. Also, they are in the same position in every picture.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

Shervy Fervy said:


> -ix- said:
> 
> 
> > Bought this Holuns on the brand week sale for $20. Quality absolutely amazing for the price. And that would be true even if it was three or four times more!
> ...


42 mm across excl crown. 51 mm lug2lug. 
I find it fitting my 7" wrists quite good, but with 6.5" it might feel a bit big.

I'm still really enjoying it and wearing it quite often, which isn't normally the case with my Chinese cheapos.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I might have missed it, but has anyone received their ordered Jiedengs?


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> View attachment 12663391
> 
> I might have missed it, but has anyone received their ordered Jiedengs?


Yes I got mine, not impressed at all. Very sloppy bezel action, and overall the watch looks terrible in person. The left crown is fake as well. Keep your money!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

That is too bad. Thanks for the info.


Jabrnet said:


> Yes I got mine, not impressed at all. Very sloppy bezel action, and overall the watch looks terrible in person. The left crown is fake as well. Keep your money!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Jabrnet said:


> Yes I got mine, not impressed at all. Very sloppy bezel action, and overall the watch looks terrible in person. The left crown is fake as well. Keep your money!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


New to Ali. Do these watches from China in general have any cadmium, lead or any other toxins in them? A lot of Chinese jewelry has huge cadmium content (very bad carcinogen).

When they say that it's stainless steel does it mean that it truly is western-standard 316L stainless steel?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Jabrnet said:


> Yes I got mine, not impressed at all. Very sloppy bezel action, and overall the watch looks terrible in person. The left crown is fake as well. Keep your money!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Picture suggests that it has an inner rotating bezel. Does it actually rotate, or does it just sit at 25 minutes at 12? And how does it rotate?


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Picture suggests that it has an inner rotating bezel. Does it actually rotate, or does it just sit at 25 minutes at 12? And how does it rotate?


Mine does not rotate. I'll take an actual photo of it tomorrow when I get home.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Coolbeans476 said:


> New to Ali. Do these watches from China in general have any cadmium, lead or any other toxins in them? A lot of Chinese jewelry has huge cadmium content (very bad carcinogen).
> 
> When they say that it's stainless steel does it mean that it truly is western-standard 316L stainless steel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure about Cadmium, but not all the stainless steel is 316L. Some cheaper watches use 304 steel in their plated watches, or casebacks. Rolex uses 904L.

What's the difference between 304 and 316 stainless steel? The simple answer is 304 contains 18% chromium and 8% or 10% nickel, while 316 contains 16% chromium/10% nickel/2% molybdenum. The molybdenum is added to help resist corrosion to chlorides (like sea water and de-icing salts).


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

mougino said:


> I've never been disappointed by AliX customer service. If you don't abuse it and you provide proof there's a real problem, or the watch doesn't correspond to the description, they often reimburse you without having to send back the watch back. I've never seen that elsewhere.
> 
> Nicolas


I totally agree with you


----------



## Krejca (Nov 18, 2017)

Hey guys, 

so recently I was looking on Ali and I really like some of the Naviforce watches. What is your experience with them? How about reliability? Do they last at least 2 years, or just a few months?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Krejca said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so recently I was looking on Ali and I really like some of the Naviforce watches. What is your experience with them? How about reliability? Do they last at least 2 years, or just a few months?


From my experience Naviforce are good quality watches. Mine are less than 1 year old but they still work flawlessly. Others may answer you if they've had ones for more than 2 years.

Nicolas


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Jabrnet said:


> Mine does not rotate. I'll take an actual photo of it tomorrow when I get home.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Mine doesn't rotate and the left crown is just held in there by friction. Photos are missleading.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Jabrnet said:


> Mine doesn't rotate and the left crown is just held in there by friction. Photos are missleading.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, does thr inner bezel rotate, or is it posotioned randomly? Yours isn't aligned, right?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Pagani Design BlackBird


----------



## ZottSA (Nov 11, 2017)

Krejca said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so recently I was looking on Ali and I really like some of the Naviforce watches. What is your experience with them? How about reliability? Do they last at least 2 years, or just a few months?


I can definitely feel the quality difference compared to my Seikos and Orient Mako, but it's also a ten dollar watch. The band on the one I got was trash, but once I stuck it on a cheap nato from eBay it's pretty great. Beats the heck out of any cheap watches at a retail store.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Krejca said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so recently I was looking on Ali and I really like some of the Naviforce watches. What is your experience with them? How about reliability? Do they last at least 2 years, or just a few months?


I agree with the others, I have several and they have yet to disappoint in terms of build quality and value for money. They tend to be on the large size and straps/bracelets can sometimes be hit or miss, but they all contain Miyota movements, so if you treat them well reliability should not be an issue. I have at least two that are more than a couple of years old and they are still as good as new.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

In my opinion, Naviforce are the best quality watches in their price range. I have several of them and haven't yet had a problem - but I am careful, particularly with cheap watches! In my experience Naviforce *always* use Japanese movements, screw-on casebacks, and glass crystals which don't become opaque when viewed at an angle. The only thing potentially against them at the price is that the watches are always large - I don't think they offer any watches that are under about 44/45mm, and many are larger still.

Some of my favourite Naviforces:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/nav...der-$20-digi-analog-brief-review-4243050.html

http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_270602.html?lkid=10649083










http://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_410950.html?lkid=10209171










And this one looks an extremely good deal at the moment: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_593386.html?lkid=11975943












Krejca said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so recently I was looking on Ali and I really like some of the Naviforce watches. What is your experience with them? How about reliability? Do they last at least 2 years, or just a few months?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Triton9 said:


> Pagani Design BlackBird


Nice. Do you have a link for that. have not seen that one on Ali


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> Nice. Do you have a link for that. have not seen that one on Ali


Checkout ebay. I have order one already. Love the breitling blackbird but not the price tag. This will be the perfect solution but this shall be the 48mm version instead of 44mm but since it's so affordable. Gonna get one and try it out first.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

maverick13z said:


> Nice. Do you have a link for that. have not seen that one on Ali


It's in the PD store on .........s. Search for:

PAGANI DESIGN New Men's Classic Mechanical Watches Waterproof 30M Genuine Leather Brand Luxury Large dial Automatic Watch saat

It is 54mm, btw.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

What does it mean when Ali watches say "stainless steel back" on the dial etc? Does it mean that only the caseback is steel?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> What does it mean when Ali watches say "stainless steel back" on the dial etc? Does it mean that only the caseback is steel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


_Well, at least your's says "stainless" cuz mine is...








:-s​_


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

MonTex said:


> _Well, at least your's says "stainless" cuz mine is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to think that these typos are great ironic humor or intentionally witty but then I did see a 'Reef Tiger' that said 'Reef Ticcer on the back. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Coolbeans476 said:


> What does it mean when Ali watches say "stainless steel back" on the dial etc? Does it mean that only the caseback is steel?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's one of the few universals, I think. Yes, it means just the case back is steel.


----------



## MonTex (Sep 23, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> I want to think that these typos are great ironic humor or intentionally witty but then I did see a 'Reef Tiger' that said 'Reef Ticcer on the back. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I get a kick out of it to tell you the truth. I did ask for a discount and got one immediately. The rest of the watch is actually well done, excellent time keeper too with a Miyota movement.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Follow-up on Naviforce - I've noticed that after producing mainly military and sporty styles for a couple of years, they have started introducing some quite outlandishly blingy watches like this example, described, perhaps with some optimism, as a "business men watch".










https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_668799.html?lkid=11984485



Krejca said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> so recently I was looking on Ali and I really like some of the Naviforce watches. What is your experience with them? How about reliability? Do they last at least 2 years, or just a few months?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

adrian_nwb said:


> Sangdo!!
> View attachment 6192145


I can't seem to find anything like this on Ali. Any leads, anyone? Any idea about a ballpark price, too? Looks great on that strap!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> I can't seem to find anything like this on Ali. Any leads, anyone? Any idea about a ballpark price, too? Looks great on that strap!


Search for 40mm sangdo business watch. I think you can find then on Amazon too.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Regular Joe said:


> I can't seem to find anything like this on Ali. Any leads, anyone? Any idea about a ballpark price, too? Looks great on that strap!


Here you go. I bought my Sangdo from this seller. There are a few different color combinations available. The one you posted a photo of with the white dial is just under $74 on the website; it may be less on the mobile app. Other color combinations may be at different prices, too.

http://bit.ly/2zYZyd7


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

The first of two 11-11 catches arrived today.

I think this model has featured here a few times, but here it is anyway.

I really can't complain for the 8 GBP or so I paid, but I'm not sure at this price point the retro gold vibe can really be pulled off. Silver might have been a better choice.

I'm still undecided if it looks cool or like it's come out of a Christmas cracker.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

It just screams 1980s, and that's not necessarily a bad thing.


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

80's was the goal, so that's good to hear.


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

I rather like the 80's vibe, and the bracelet looks to be better than the Casio origional.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Do you think there will be discounts on Ali-watches for blackfriday ? Or is it only on 11.11 that we have had special discounts...(Well considering the price of the watches it is not going to change my life but it's always nice to pay less :-d)

Thanks.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

miqueldiaz said:


> 80's was the goal, so that's good to hear.


It looks like something Tony Montana would have worn. I mean that in a good way. I came very close to buying one, too!


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> It looks like something Tony Montana would have worn. I mean that in a good way. I came very close to buying one, too!


It's definitely growing on me, partly due to the comments here. Sometimes it's hard to know how far you're stretching good taste in the search of something different.

Just to be clear, my issue was with the faux gold vibe. The watch itself is excellent for the money.

I've never held a Casio original, so I can't comment on how it compares. The bracelet is certainly lightweight and feels cheap (it is!)', but it's comfortable enough and even has push button release and a fold over clasp. i might try it on something else though to see how it impacts the overall feel.

You can have three separate time zones set if you wish (analogue, and two digital), alarm, back-light, chrono (limited to 30 mins sadly) and waterproof enough for a shower.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

miqueldiaz said:


> It's definitely growing on me, partly due to the comments here. Sometimes it's hard to know how far you're stretching good taste in the search of something different.
> 
> Just to be clear, my issue was with the faux gold vibe. The watch itself is excellent for the money.
> 
> ...


Cool! Thanks for the mini review!

I'm waiting for the same one (11.11 deal too) but silver/blue dial. I'll post pictures to compare 

Nicolas


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

mougino said:


> Cool! Thanks for the mini review!
> 
> I'm waiting for the same one (11.11 deal too) but silver/blue dial. I'll post pictures to compare
> 
> Nicolas


Please do! All things being equal, that's the one I would've gone for. But what with most of my watches being SS, I thought I'd go for the 'Tony Montana' to mix it up.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

miqueldiaz said:


> It's definitely growing on me, partly due to the comments here. Sometimes it's hard to know how far you're stretching good taste in the search of something different.


For sure. You can seriously love that watch but still accept that it's semi-ironic. I actually think you could pull it off with a business suit but it's certainly that it would work with some retro-inspired casual wear. I think Bruno Mars or Pharrel would know how to rock that. Also, if you like it, at that price I'd seriously consider getting the silver and rose gold ones, too!


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

This turned out to be a decent watch for $63 on clearance

Sapphire, NH39A movement automatic

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_426498.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jskibo said:


> This turned out to be a decent watch for $63 on clearance
> 
> Sapphire, NH39A movement automatic
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_426498.html


I can't find it for that price, but this gold two-tone Burei has the same NH39A movement for *$61.24*


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This military style chrono with prettily shaped hands over a textured dial is in a flash sale at Gearbest for £8.49 or $11.11 for a few days: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=12030902

It has working subdials and a 42mm case.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

miqueldiaz said:


> The first of two 11-11 catches arrived today.
> 
> I think this model has featured here a few times, but here it is anyway.
> 
> ...


What is the model number? The idea of the rose gold toned has me intrigued.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

*SMOKIN' DEAL ALERT!!!*

The Shark Army "Delta Force" diver watch from the Full Steel collection (the one that some people believe is a Seiko Monster homage), which usually goes for $97.99 USD on Ali and $49.99 on Amazon is *currently going for $25.88 USD on Amazon!!!* And, for whatever reason, when I did my checkout, Amazon added an additional discount so I actually got it for $19.41 USD!!!

THERE WERE ONLY 3 LEFT! AND I JUST GOT ONE! SO THERE ARE ONLY 2 LEFT!

I'd post links but the forum won't let me. Search for "SHARK ARMY Men's SAW194" on Amazon!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Stainless steel case, Miyota movement!


----------



## Jabrnet (Apr 8, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> *SMOKIN' DEAL ALERT!!!*
> 
> The Shark Army "Delta Force" diver watch from the Full Steel collection (the one that some people believe is a Seiko Monster homage), which usually goes for $97.99 USD on Ali and $49.99 on Amazon is *currently going for $25.88 USD on Amazon!!!* And, for whatever reason, when I did my checkout, Amazon added an additional discount so I actually got it for $19.41 USD!!!
> 
> ...


Same one in black is also $19.99 on Amazon... But 47mm...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Regular Joe said:


> *SMOKIN' DEAL ALERT!!!*
> 
> The Shark Army "Delta Force" diver watch from the Full Steel collection (the one that some people believe is a Seiko Monster homage), which usually goes for $97.99 USD on Ali and $49.99 on Amazon is *currently going for $25.88 USD on Amazon!!!* And, for whatever reason, when I did my checkout, Amazon added an additional discount so I actually got it for $19.41 USD!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tip.

Purchased SAW193 for $14.91 after Amazon applied an automatic 25% discount.

Here is the link to SAW194: http://a.co/6TZ6w54


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Jabrnet said:


> Same one in black is also $19.99 on Amazon... But 47mm...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Nice! Thanks!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Purchased SAW193 for $14.91 after Amazon applied an automatic 25% discount.
> 
> Here is the link to SAW194: http://a.co/6TZ6w54


Nice! I would totally get that one, too! That's a smokin' deal! But I just bought a ton of watches from Ali, including a mostly black tacticool Naviforce watch, so it'd be hard to justify at this point despite the price. That beige one's gonna be my beach beater! Being matches with everything, it's it's perfectly appropriate for swimming, etc!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKMEI 1155* Analog/Digital Normally $12.65 - *$4.99* with Coupon Code "*MenWatch1155*"
Coupon works on multiple items, three colorways available.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> *SMOKIN' DEAL ALERT!!!*
> 
> The Shark Army "Delta Force" diver watch from the Full Steel collection (the one that some people believe is a Seiko Monster homage), which usually goes for $97.99 USD on Ali and $49.99 on Amazon is *currently going for $25.88 USD on Amazon!!!* And, for whatever reason, when I did my checkout, Amazon added an additional discount so I actually got it for $19.41 USD!!!
> 
> ...


Nice find. Amazingly also available for similar prices from Amazon UK. Sadly only green and 'brown' left at that price (I grabbed the last khaki one). Black one is still £79!

Here's hoping the 47mm includes the crown.


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> miqueldiaz said:
> 
> 
> > The first of two 11-11 catches arrived today.
> ...


I'm not sure, but if you search for 'Digital Dual Time Sports Watches' you should find it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> What is the model number? The idea of the rose gold toned has me intrigued.


SKMEI 1220

Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

In gearbest's flash sale at $ 14.99 / £11.45 : https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_211178.html?lkid=12055196


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

I finally received the Lige watch I ordered a while back. The watch is perfectly fine but I think I had positive price shock when I ordered it because, when I received it, I went "meh". It's perfectly fine, looks and feels like a quality watch; just not my style. I'll probably flip it or give it as a gift to someone. 

Now I'm waiting for one more Naviforce from Ali and the Shark Army from Amazon. 

After that, I'm considering one of these Aidis watches that are obvious Luminox homages. I feel like there's a gap in my watch collection where that Liebig was supposed to be (in the large, flagrantly military-inspired tacticool field watch category) that one of those can easily fill. Any thoughts?


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

This one isn't a perlative ceronometer, but it is a _supereative_ chronometer. I was a bit supereative yesterday; the pants are kind of tight today.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> After that, I'm considering one of these Aidis watches that are obvious Luminox homages. I feel like there's a gap in my watch collection where that Liebig was supposed to be (in the large, flagrantly military-inspired tacticool field watch category) that one of those can easily fill. Any thoughts?


I have a soft spot for that design, mainly because they make great re-luming subjects, but I prefer the white hands of the Naviforce 9041. It's a pity they stopped making it. 
Black hands on a black dial just seems a bit daft to me.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lancman said:


> I have a soft spot for that design, mainly because they make great re-luming subjects, but I prefer the white hands of the Naviforce 9041. It's a pity they stopped making it.
> Black hands on a black dial just seems a bit daft to me.
> 
> View attachment 12680129
> ...


Great Stuff. Now its hundred dollar watch.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I have a soft spot for that design, mainly because they make great re-luming subjects, but I prefer the white hands of the Naviforce 9041. It's a pity they stopped making it.
> Black hands on a black dial just seems a bit daft to me.
> 
> View attachment 12680129
> ...


Nice! I would have def grabbed that one had I seen it! I ordered something similarish: the Naviforce 9105:

Nice re-lume job BTW!


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> After that, I'm considering one of these Aidis watches that are obvious Luminox homages. I feel like there's a gap in my watch collection where that Liebig was supposed to be (in the large, flagrantly military-inspired tacticool field watch category) that one of those can easily fill. Any thoughts?


This is one watch I will never have. In portuguese "Aidis" sounds exactly like the disease "aids"...:roll::roll:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my first (out of two) 11.11 purchase today, a Sinobi "Seamaster" deep blue. Fairly disappointed by the overall quality  the case alloy looks very bad, almost plastic-like, the bezel has a lot of "give", the bracelet is absolute rubbish, the lume is non existent, except for the bezel dot where it's passable. The watch somehow doesn't "feel" like 44mm (although I measured it and it's really 44mm), is it due to the too big bracelet? the hands looking too tiny compared to the ad? the inexisting domed crystal? Difficult to say...... But I don't see a lot of positive about the watch  maybe I'll try with a NATO, see if it changes my perception...

Nicolas


----------



## c0bra (Jan 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I received my first (out of two) 11.11 purchase today, a Sinobi "Seamaster" deep blue. Fairly disappointed by the overall quality  the case alloy looks very bad, almost plastic-like, the bezel has a lot of "give", the bracelet is absolute rubbish, the lume is non existent, except for the bezel dot where it's passable. The watch somehow doesn't "feel" like 44mm (although I measured it and it's really 44mm), is it due to the too big bracelet? the hands looking too tiny compared to the ad? the inexisting domed crystal? Difficult to say...... But I don't see a lot of positive about the watch  maybe I'll try with a NATO, see if it changes my perception...
> 
> Nicolas


NATO won't fit due to odd lugs.

I got the same Sinobi Oris and I like it better than the other 2 Ali watches I have, a Torbollo chrono and Tevise perlative ceronometer. 

The bezel does have a lot of play, but the lume pip is actually centered on mine.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

While those capsules are not Tritium like they appear, they are supposed to be a superluminous material. Are they fairly bright, like they appear in the marketing materials? Angela BOS produces an identical, rebranded version (common with Chinese mushroom brands).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> I received my first (out of two) 11.11 purchase today, a Sinobi "Seamaster" deep blue. Fairly disappointed by the overall quality  the case alloy looks very bad, almost plastic-like, the bezel has a lot of "give", the bracelet is absolute rubbish, the lume is non existent, except for the bezel dot where it's passable. The watch somehow doesn't "feel" like 44mm (although I measured it and it's really 44mm), is it due to the too big bracelet? the hands looking too tiny compared to the ad? the inexisting domed crystal? Difficult to say...... But I don't see a lot of positive about the watch  maybe I'll try with a NATO, see if it changes my perception...
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks for sharing, this is very interesting for it puts in relief the importance a real user experience and how it is sometimes different that we actually see on the websites ; and it also shows the relevance of this thread.

Also imo it appears/looks like that the pictures shows things "beyond reality". I'm really wondering if they are not cheating and/or how are they producing such good pictures ? 
Is this real pictures they use or do they rework them with special softwares in order to sell tons of products ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

c0bra said:


> NATO won't fit due to odd lugs.
> 
> I got the same Sinobi Oris and I like it better than the other 2 Ali watches I have, a Torbollo chrono and Tevise perlative ceronometer.
> 
> The bezel does have a lot of play, but the lume pip is actually centered on mine.


This Sinobi is definitely my least favorite AliXpress watch. Here are my other ones, by order of preference so far:

Nicolas


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

manchette said:


> Thanks for sharing, this is very interesting for it puts in relief the importance a real user experience and how it is sometimes different that we actually see on the websites ; and it also shows the relevance of this thread.
> 
> Also imo it appears/looks like that the pictures shows things "beyond reality". I'm really wondering if they are not cheating and/or how are they producing such good pictures ?
> Is this real pictures they use or do they rework them with special softwares in order to sell tons of products ?


They usually display just a render of the product from the design stage. Its a rarity to find real item pics on ali and usually a sign of a genuinely honest salesman. When I was researching for my Starking I found an ebay auction with real world pics that actually showed the watch looks even better than their publicity photos, but unfortunately in the case of that Sinobi it goes the other way.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

mougino said:


> I received my first (out of two) 11.11 purchase today, a Sinobi "Seamaster" deep blue. Fairly disappointed by the overall quality  the case alloy looks very bad, almost plastic-like, the bezel has a lot of "give", the bracelet is absolute rubbish, the lume is non existent, except for the bezel dot where it's passable. The watch somehow doesn't "feel" like 44mm (although I measured it and it's really 44mm), is it due to the too big bracelet? the hands looking too tiny compared to the ad? the inexisting domed crystal? Difficult to say...... But I don't see a lot of positive about the watch  maybe I'll try with a NATO, see if it changes my perception...
> 
> Nicolas


Hi, I owned one of these watch. Yes, they are some QC problem. Bezel drop off and I glue it back with double side tape. The bracelet is very good for the price of $25 for a whole watch. I sold it off and get the Sturhling Regatta Corvet Black. 200m WR, screw in crown and back case. Decent watch and same quality of Casio MDV-106. Cost double of Sinobi but definitely less than $800 of Oris Aquis.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

The Guanqin from gearbest arrived. Nice watch, decent quality and NH35a movement well worth the $35 clearance price. The band is kind of junky but it’ll work for now.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> Hi, I owned one of these watch. Yes, they are some QC problem. Bezel drop off and I glue it back with double side tape. The bracelet is very good for the price of $25 for a whole watch. I sold it off and get the Sturhling Regatta Corvet Black. 200m WR, screw in crown and back case. Decent watch and same quality of Casio MDV-106. Cost double of Sinobi but definitely less than $800 of Oris Aquis.


I got it at 12€ on 11.11 sale, so not a big loss, still I maintain that my 5€ Beinuo is much higher quality than this Sinobi.

And thanks for the tip for a replacement watch but don't worry  my diver box is actually already quite full: a Casio MDV106 (great quality, you're right) but also a Submariner, a Seiko new Turtle, a Draken Tugela, an 80's Orient Sea King and a 70's Kelton diver...

I was really only curious about the Sinobi because I read a very positive review on WUS (might be in this very thread...) but my opinion clearly differs 

[edit] found the review that made me want to buy the watch:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4485315
(first post)

It'll probably finish like yours, on the wrist of another man who will love her more than I can.

Nicolas


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> I received my first (out of two) 11.11 purchase today, a Sinobi "Seamaster" deep blue. Fairly disappointed by the overall quality  the case alloy looks very bad, almost plastic-like, the bezel has a lot of "give", the bracelet is absolute rubbish, the lume is non existent, except for the bezel dot where it's passable. The watch somehow doesn't "feel" like 44mm (although I measured it and it's really 44mm), is it due to the too big bracelet? the hands looking too tiny compared to the ad? the inexisting domed crystal? Difficult to say...... But I don't see a lot of positive about the watch  maybe I'll try with a NATO, see if it changes my perception...
> 
> Nicolas


I own this watch and two other Sinobi's. I have had no issues with them and have been quite happy with the quality given the price.

The band IMO is quite good considering it is a $20 watch. The case is not polished stainless but there have been enough reviews and pics of this watch here that should not be a surprise


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

mougino said:


> I received my first (out of two) 11.11 purchase today, a Sinobi "Seamaster" deep blue. Fairly disappointed by the overall quality  the case alloy looks very bad, almost plastic-like, the bezel has a lot of "give", the bracelet is absolute rubbish, the lume is non existent, except for the bezel dot where it's passable. The watch somehow doesn't "feel" like 44mm (although I measured it and it's really 44mm), is it due to the too big bracelet? the hands looking too tiny compared to the ad? the inexisting domed crystal? Difficult to say...... But I don't see a lot of positive about the watch  maybe I'll try with a NATO, see if it changes my perception...
> 
> Nicolas


My experience and opinion are mostly the opposite of yours. I'm quite happy with mine. I agree that the hands look smaller than the rendering. I would like different hands. Yours is labelled 3ATM. Mine is labelled 10ATM. I wonder if there are other differences or if my expectations are just lower than yours. Here are pictures of mine.


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

SynMike said:


> My experience and opinion are mostly the opposite of yours. I'm quite happy with mine. I agree that the hands look smaller than the rendering. I would like different hands. Yours is labelled 3ATM. Mine is labelled 10ATM. I wonder if there are other differences or if my expectations are just lower than yours. Here are pictures of mine.


Might be the quality of the pictures, but I'm under the impression that yours have a much better finish than the one mougino got.
Am I going crazy?:think:


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

MaverickMCS said:


> Might be the quality of the pictures, but I'm under the impression that yours have a much better finish than the one mougino got.
> Am I going crazy?:think:


I do like to take pictures that flatter the watch. Mine show it at its best. I use a light tent with a good camera and spend some time at it. So it is tough to compare the watch quality using my pictures against mougino's picture. I'd like to get the 2 watches side by side.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SynMike said:


> I do like to take pictures that flatter the watch. Mine show it at its best. I use a light tent with a good camera and spend some time at it. So it is tough to compare the watch quality using my pictures against mougino's picture. I'd like to get the 2 watches side by side.


I'll try to take better pictures tomorrow.

Nicolas


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The first two of my pile of 11.11 watches arrived today -- two weeks from China to U.S. Midwest; pretty solid.

Unfortunately for you guys, these are my two that are probably least likely to have wider appeal. I'm quite liking my Naviforce all-gold big-day dress watch. The bracelet is "******" and the clasp feels cheap, but what do you want for under $13? Naviforce is one of the better makers on Ali, and I wouldn't hesitate to get any watch from them that catches your eye. I'll totally wear this.

(cell phone pics in bad light coming)






























My other arrival was the Kingnuos. It definitely looks cheaper -- as it probably should for $5.11. But it seems wearable. I like the edge distortion from the crystal.


----------



## avinashvarma94 (Mar 19, 2015)

Lancman said:


> I have a soft spot for that design, mainly because they make great re-luming subjects, but I prefer the white hands of the Naviforce 9041. It's a pity they stopped making it.
> Black hands on a black dial just seems a bit daft to me.
> 
> View attachment 12680129
> ...


Great lume job! What lume did you use btw?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Mougino : it'll be interesting to see if other pictures help to understand if this is the pictures that differs or mostly the watch that evolved, but taking pictures is an art in itself...

WorthTheWrist : thanks for sharing, this golden Naviforce looks good and fun to me |>

avinashvarma94 : Maybe here : 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Glow-in-t...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The first two of my pile of 11.11 watches arrived today -- two weeks from China to U.S. Midwest; pretty solid.
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys, these are my two that are probably least likely to have wider appeal. I'm quite liking my Naviforce all-gold big-day dress watch. The bracelet is "******" and the clasp feels cheap, but what do you want for under $18? Naviforce is one of the better makers on Ali, and I wouldn't hesitate to get any watch from them that catches your eye. I'll totally wear this.
> 
> ...


I really like the look of that Naviforce. My only thoughts are the logo looks more at home on a sports watch than a dress watch. I would probably pick one up otherwise.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Hi. What is the model number of the Naviforce, please?



WorthTheWrist said:


> The first two of my pile of 11.11 watches arrived today -- two weeks from China to U.S. Midwest; pretty solid.
> 
> Unfortunately for you guys, these are my two that are probably least likely to have wider appeal. I'm quite liking my Naviforce all-gold big-day dress watch. The bracelet is "******" and the clasp feels cheap, but what do you want for under $18? Naviforce is one of the better makers on Ali, and I wouldn't hesitate to get any watch from them that catches your eye. I'll totally wear this.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

avinashvarma94 said:


> Great lume job! What lume did you use btw?


It's my own special concoction which I call SuperLancmanova. ;-) 
In reality it's just some luminous powder from *eBay* mixed with clear acrylic varnish, but I have had some good results with it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> Hi. What is the model number of the Naviforce, please?


NAVIFORCE Luxury Brand Gold Steel Men's Quartz Wristwatch Fashion Casual Dress Business Sport Watch Men Clock Relogio Masculino-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Purchased SAW193 for $14.91 after Amazon applied an automatic 25% discount.
> 
> Here is the link to SAW194: http://a.co/6TZ6w54


Got this one delivered today - really nice for the price. I ordered the tan one first then saw your post and cancelled the tan and went with this black one. $14.91 Smoking deal indeed. Thanks to those who posted it


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Got this one delivered today - really nice for the price. I ordered the tan one first then saw your post and cancelled the tan and went with this black one. $14.91 Smoking deal indeed. Thanks to those who posted it
> 
> View attachment 12685715


Mine came in today as well.

For less than $15,it is an impressive product. In a nice foam padded tin in double boxes, plastic protectors on crystal, case back and buckle. There is a tiny bit of play in the bezel, but no complaints.

I've been wanting a Seiko Monster for some time, and this will definitely satisfy that itch for now.

I opted for the all black version.










Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Lancman said:


> It's my own special concoction which I call SuperLancmanova. ;-)
> In reality it's just some luminous powder from *eBay* mixed with clear acrylic varnish, but I have had some good results with it.


Hi,

That's really good looking!! Can you tell us what are the exact products you are using? I have pretty steady hands and could try reluming a few cheap Ali watches. I always felt that the pre-made kit sold online were overpriced.

Cheers,

Seb

Sent from my T10(E3C5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> That's really good looking!! Can you tell us what are the exact products you are using? I have pretty steady hands and could try reluming a few cheap Ali watches. I always felt that the pre-made kit sold online were overpriced.
> 
> ...


I use the powder in the eBay link mixed with acrylic varnish. More details *HERE*. 
Like you, I felt that the various re-luming kits available were expensive for what they are and I enjoy experimenting anyway. I suspect that the really expensive stuff used by watchmakers may be a bit easier to use in that the lacquer is formulated to dry slowly to give a longer working time, but I have been pleasantly surprised at the results of my 'cheap 'n cheerful' approach. The lume is brighter than the watch manufacturer's in most cases and easily lasts all night.
A good example is this Casio:








The hands are original Casio lume, the rest is SuperLancmanova. The Casio lume is weak in comparison and barely lasts a few hours. Not surprisingly, my next project is to re-lume those hands.


----------



## kissmywhat (Jan 18, 2016)

kissmywhat said:


> View attachment 12641961
> 
> Why wait? $54.88 now










The dial is much darker than expected, almost black and not a lot of contrast with the hands in dim light, in bright/direct light it's a really nice deep blue.

The inclusion of a split-pin removal tool to adjust the band was a very nice addition. There's no small adjustments on the band, only whole link removal (no half links) and the deployant clasp needs a bit of effort to click in but I assume that will loosen up over time.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Lancman said:


> I use the powder in the eBay link mixed with acrylic varnish. More details *HERE*.
> Like you, I felt that the various re-luming kits available were expensive for what they are and I enjoy experimenting anyway. I suspect that the really expensive stuff used by watchmakers may be a bit easier to use in that the lacquer is formulated to dry slowly to give a longer working time, but I have been pleasantly surprised at the results of my 'cheap 'n cheerful' approach. The lume is brighter than the watch manufacturer's in most cases and easily lasts all night.
> A good example is this Casio:
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!!!

Good work on this Casio!!

Cheers,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have the same eBay lume and use acrylic varnish also, those results are much better than mine, obviously a lot of skill there but with patience and practice I think most people could get acceptable results. I'm going to (re)do my Casios and see if I fancy moving up from there!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Thanks to Regular Joe for the heads up on the Shark Army watch. Mine arrived today and I'm very pleased with it.









Yes, it's big, it's thick and it's heavy, but I'm prepared to try and get used to all that because I have always liked the look of the Seiko Monster and this scratches a major itch.
Well two itches, actually...









I couldn't decide which I liked best, so naturally I got both!  I'm loving the Deep Purple colour - very unusual.
Apart from a bit of bezel slop, they are well made from a huge chunk of stainless steel with a Miyota 2315 movement inside. 
They even come in a nice tin case with instructions and a free dog tag. Not sure I'll find much use for the dog tag though. Key fob maybe? :-s









Now I just need to get some 24mm straps. The supplied Natos are very nice quality, but I'm not a Nato fan as they just add to the overall bulk of the watch.
Are they worth the current £79* asking price? No, if I was spending that sort of money I'd get a real Seiko, but £13? Bargain!

* Current Amazon UK price. Can be found for $50 or less on Ali-express.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> I own this watch and two other Sinobi's. I have had no issues with them and have been quite happy with the quality given the price.
> 
> The band IMO is quite good considering it is a $20 watch. The case is not polished stainless but there have been enough reviews and pics of this watch here that should not be a surprise


I've been huffing and puffing for 15 minutes trying to remove links and adapt the bracelet. My frustration level is at the roof so excuse me for the raw words but: how can you seriously say the bracelet is quite good when the links bars are those extremely cheap and almost impossible to push v-shaped pins? Even with the good tools it's mission impossible to resize those bracelets. I've already given up on 2 AliX divers bracelets and replaced them with NATOs, here I'm stuck because of the weird lug-to-lug thing 









[edit] pushing the pin is so hard that I actually broke my tool! First time it happens in a resizing experience of ~10 metal bracelets...









[edit2] here are 2 more flattering pictures of the watch, as promised. Sorry my smartphone still makes pretty crappy pictures!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Huh? Are you trying to push the pins out from the wrong side? They only come out on in one direction.

I have one of those blue plastic bracelet adjusters, but there's no problem with my Sinobi bracelet.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Lancman said:


> I use the powder in the eBay link mixed with acrylic varnish. More details *HERE*.
> Like you, I felt that the various re-luming kits available were expensive for what they are and I enjoy experimenting anyway. I suspect that the really expensive stuff used by watchmakers may be a bit easier to use in that the lacquer is formulated to dry slowly to give a longer working time, but I have been pleasantly surprised at the results of my 'cheap 'n cheerful' approach. The lume is brighter than the watch manufacturer's in most cases and easily lasts all night.
> A good example is this Casio:
> 
> ...


You can start a business reluming I've got watches with hands that need reluming haha.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Huh? Are you trying to push the pins out from the wrong side? They only come out on in one direction.
> 
> I have one of those blue plastic bracelet adjusters, but there's no problem with my Sinobi bracelet.


Nope, pushing in the correct direction. I eventually managed to remove 4 links, and break 3 pushpin tools. Bracelet is still 1 link too long, but I gave up for the moment. I would gladly have paid 5€ more for screw-pins, they're a wonder compared to those...

[edit] as you see in my picture I'm using a manual screwdriver-like pushpin. I'm definitely gonna buy a blue plastic one (now that all mine are broken, I have no choice anyway, lol)

Nicolas


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> I've been huffing and puffing for 15 minutes trying to remove links and adapt the bracelet. My frustration level is at the roof so excuse me for the raw words but: how can you seriously say the bracelet is quite good when the links bars are those extremely cheap and almost impossible to push v-shaped pins? Even with the good tools it's mission impossible to resize those bracelets. I've already given up on 2 AliX divers bracelets and replaced them with NATOs, here I'm stuck because of the weird lug-to-lug thing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure what to say about this. I bought the Sinobi diver with the Coca-Cola bezel and the wavey black face and had zero problems taking out links. *shrug*


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Lancman said:


> Thanks to Regular Joe for the heads up on the Shark Army watch. Mine arrived today and I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 12687179
> 
> ...


Glad you noticed my post and picked them up! The price was certainly right to take a chance! BTW, both look great! I only ordered the tan one because I've already ordered a handful of darker military-inspired watches (and have another on my radar) but that darker one does look very good . . . I might have to reconsider my decision!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

I ordered the all black one, mainly because I'm not too fond of the logo. On the wrist, it's pretty hidden (to my eyes). Overall, it's a pretty nice watch. Especially for the money.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> I've been huffing and puffing for 15 minutes trying to remove links and adapt the bracelet. My frustration level is at the roof so excuse me for the raw words but: how can you seriously say the bracelet is quite good when the links bars are those extremely cheap and almost impossible to push v-shaped pins? Even with the good tools it's mission impossible to resize those bracelets.


Count me in with the others who have commented - not sure what to say. I have the blue faced Sinobi and the Coca Cola Sinobi and had zero issues resizing the bracelets on each


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The latest arrival, and I'm blown away. Great-looking, comfortable, more substantial bracelet that I have any right to expect, tight bezel with no play, all for $20.75.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> Glad you noticed my post and picked them up! The price was certainly right to take a chance! BTW, both look great! I only ordered the tan one because I've already ordered a handful of darker military-inspired watches (and have another on my radar) but that darker one does look very good . . . I might have to reconsider my decision!


One of the advantages of having two watches is the ability to mix and match:









I think the silver body looks great with the black dial and can't understand why they didn't sell that combination.

On the other hand, I can't in all honesty say that the tan/purple combo works quite as well :roll::









It's different, at least!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Lancman said:


> One of the advantages of having two watches is the ability to mix and match:
> 
> I think the silver body looks great with the black dial and can't understand why they didn't sell that combination.
> 
> ...


They missed their bet, not having an orange dial option. I would buy the black/silver one, if they made it.

How bad is the lume? It's my main complaint about inexpensive Chinese watches. Under $100, you might as well not even worry about lume, because it will only last for about an hour at best.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The latest arrival, and I'm blown away. Great-looking, comfortable, more substantial bracelet that I have any right to expect, tight bezel with no play, all for $20.75.


BTW - If you wanted to buy five (5) or more of these as gifts/stocking suffers, the price drops to less than $10 each (with shipping included). https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/product-detail/9509-G-SINOBI-2017-Brand-Sport_60670996746.html


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> They missed their bet, not having an orange dial option. I would buy the black/silver one, if they made it.
> 
> How bad is the lume? It's my main complaint about inexpensive Chinese watches. Under $100, you might as well not even worry about lume, because it will only last for about an hour at best.


Yes, they definitely made an odd choice of colours. The lume is actually pretty good. Hands only unfortunately, but probably the brightest of my Chinese watches. I tested it last night - charged it up at 11pm and it was still readable at 7am this morning.


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The latest arrival, and I'm blown away. Great-looking, comfortable, more substantial bracelet that I have any right to expect, tight bezel with no play, all for $20.75.


Thanks for the post. That's pretty nice for the money. Inspired by the other posts here, this might become a relume project for me.


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Very interesting thanks for the info.



Lancman said:


> Thanks to Regular Joe for the heads up on the Shark Army watch. Mine arrived today and I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 12687179
> 
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

hi, 
where did you find this one please ?
https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12687179

I found this at $98 https://fr..........s.com/item/SHAR...-fffa-491d-b7f8-ecdb007b6e6f&rmStoreLevelAB=1


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

What are "gold-tone" watches actually made of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Coolbeans476 said:


> What are "gold-tone" watches actually made of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When it comes to most Ali sourced watches, a base metal alloy lightly breathed upon by Midas.

As for a real answer, probably some kind of chemical treatment, PVD or similar.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> When it comes to most Ali sourced watches, a base metal alloy lightly breathed upon by Midas.
> 
> As for a real answer, probably some kind of chemical treatment, PVD or similar.


Breath of Midas.. very poetic! What are gold tone Seikos or Michael Kors and such made of?

Do they have to have some small gold content or can other metals accurately reproduce the gold color?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Coolbeans476 said:


> What are "gold-tone" watches actually made of?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This can vary quite a bit. In most cases, "gold-tone" means no actual gold (AU) is used. Some are a very thin Ion Plating (IP) or Physical Vapor Deposition (PVD) of Titanium Nitride, Zirconium Nitride or real Gold, over stainless. These can run from less than a micron, to several microns in thickness. Others are basically a translucent yellow-gold tone electrophoretic lacquer, over a shiny metal alloy. There is also a finish known as "coating" that dips a case in one of a variety of metallic finishes.

The cheaper the watch, the shorter lived the gold-tone finish. That's why most F71 members prefer to stick with a natural stainless steel finish, on a real stainless watch. Everything else has a limited lifespan, whereas stainless can be polished or rebrushed to some extent.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Breath of Midas.. very poetic! What are gold tone Seikos or Michael Kors and such made of?
> 
> Do they have to have some small gold content or can other metals accurately reproduce the gold color?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good question. I've always understood it to be that it's pretty safe to say that any watch that is described as gold-tone has no (or almost no) measurable gold content.

PVD coated watches, as an example, can contain real gold in the coating, but it's obviously much more expensive than using gold colored materials.

Sent via two tin cans and a length of string.


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

Second and last 11-11 catch arrived today.

Very happy for the money paid again, which was around 15gbp.

Only negative is the bracelet was a real pita to resize. Odd pins that I've not come across before which my usual tools were ineffective against. Risked mangling it a bit in my struggle.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> hi,
> where did you find this one please ?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12687179
> 
> I found this at $98 https://fr..........s.com/item/SHAR...-fffa-491d-b7f8-ecdb007b6e6f&rmStoreLevelAB=1


Maybe I'm cheap, but I can't see spending $95+ on any Shark Army watch. I own a Kronen & Sohne KS095 (same company), and I'm not impressed by their quality. For similar money you can buy a real diver's watch, like a 1000M Tauchmeister.

Tauchmeister TO264 - *$99.00*
Miyota 8215 automatic, sapphire crystal, 1000M WR










I think of Shark Army as $20-$30 watches, and these similar models are available for $20.

SHARK ARMY SAW188 - *$19.88* _______________________________











Shark Army SAW103 - *$19.88*


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

manchette said:


> hi,
> where did you find this one please ?
> https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12687179
> 
> I found this at $98 https://fr..........s.com/item/SHAR...-fffa-491d-b7f8-ecdb007b6e6f&rmStoreLevelAB=1


Ours came from Amazon but they have sold out unfortunately. I did see them for $50 on Ali last week, but all sellers seem to have put their prices up again. I fear you may just have to keep an eye on them and wait for the next sale. I really don't think they are worth that sort of money. :-(


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Maybe I'm cheap, but I can't see spending $95+ on any Shark Army watch. I own a Kronen & Sohne KS095 (same company), and I'm not impressed by their quality. For similar money you can buy a real diver's watch, like a 1000M Tauchmeister.
> 
> I think of Shark Army as $20-$30 watches, and these similar models are available for $20.
> 
> ...


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Wow!!

I did not know that they made knockoffs of Hexa divers and Ecozilla!!

S.

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Wow!!
> 
> I did not know that they made knockoffs of Hexa divers and Ecozilla!!
> 
> ...


The Chinese make homages and knockoffs of Daniel Wellington, Invicta and Diesel watches, so nothing is off limits. I've even seen fake and homage Casios, including the lowly A158 & A159.


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Breath of Midas.. very poetic! What are gold tone Seikos or Michael Kors and such made of?
> 
> Do they have to have some small gold content or can other metals accurately reproduce the gold color?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those names should not be together, Michael Kors are especially cheap Chinese watches and no different than most of what has been in this thread.


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> The Chinese make homages and knockoffs of Daniel Wellington, Invicta and Diesel watches, so nothing is off limits. I've even seen fake and homage Casios, including the lowly A158 & A159.


Thanks for the infos HR, always interesting!!

I have a few Skmei uber-cheap beaters (G-Shock knockoffs) and they all still work nicely. I noticed however that for quartz watches they are not very accurate and gain about 30s-60s per month!!

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> Those names should not be together, Michael Kors are especially cheap Chinese watches and no different than most of what has been in this thread.


Haha I knew someone would bristle at the mention of them together. I know MK watches are basically fossil watches at a big markup and are an ultimate rip off. But both mk and Seiko have gold plating with no clear indication of what it actually is. I was referring to the range of different watches I was wondering about.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Thanks for the infos HR, always interesting!!
> 
> I have a few Skmei uber-cheap beaters (G-Shock knockoffs) and they all still work nicely. I noticed however that for quartz watches they are not very accurate and gain about 30s-60s per month!!
> 
> ...


I bought a SKMEI 1016 on a super sale for $3.56. Oddly, the analog movement is more accurate than the digital one. I like the watch, but the finish on the pushers and crown (chrome over base metal?) is already wearing badly after only a few months (I've worn it less than 100 hours). The printed numbers are also wearing off the top of the bezel, but that was more expected. Any watch that starts looking shabby after only a couple of months, is not a bargain at any price.










I have a 33+ year old Casio that still looks fine because actual stainless steel was used for the pushers.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Haha I knew someone would bristle at the mention of them together. I know MK watches are basically fossil watches at a big markup and are an ultimate rip off. But both mk and Seiko have gold plating with no clear indication of what it actually is. I was referring to the range of different watches I was wondering about.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The most common material is Titanium Nitride with some trace amounts of other metals used to impart a more pinkish tone. Ion Plating (IP) is a type of PVD (physical vapor deposition).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Chinese make homages and knockoffs of Daniel Wellington, Invicta and Diesel watches, so nothing is off limits. I've even seen fake and homage Casios, including the lowly A158 & A159.


There is even a sterile copy on AliXpress, an exact replica without the "Casio" logo at the top:

quartz wrist watches Gold Silver relogio feminino women Men Stainless Steel Digital Wrist Watch men business watches

Nicolas


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

miqueldiaz said:


> Second and last 11-11 catch arrived today.
> 
> Very happy for the money paid again, which was around 15gbp.
> 
> Only negative is the bracelet was a real pita to resize. Odd pins that I've not come across before which my usual tools were ineffective against. Risked mangling it a bit in my struggle.


Is the bracelet comfortable enough to still wear? And what about the chrono - does it run on the large central second hand or on the sub-dial?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Is the bracelet comfortable enough to still wear? And what about the chrono - does it run on the large central second hand or on the sub-dial? Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


 Yes the bracelet and watch are comfortable and of reasonable quality. Better than should be expected at the price I would think. Just the annoying pins which may have been as much to do with my ham-fisted-ness as anything else. The chrono runs on the center seconds hand. When the chrono isn't running, neither does the seconds hand. Minutes (60 of them) are counted on the small left dial. The right is just a 24 hour indicator for the main dial. It has a split function and a pleasing sweep when you reset it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This is entirely typical. All my Chinese brand digi/analogue watches are like this. Even the cheapest analogue movements normally keep very decent time as long as you get a good one, a typical range being 5-20 seconds/month. The digital modules used by SKMEI, Naviforce etc, for some reason keep much less good time and are usually in the 20-60 seconds/month range. The even cheaper digital modules such as those in the very cheapest Casio homages and fakes actually keep much worse time still. I have one whose DAILY loss is in that range!



HoustonReal said:


> I bought a SKMEI 1016 on a super sale for $3.56. Oddly, the analog movement is more accurate than the digital one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> This is entirely typical. All my Chinese brand digi/analogue watches are like this. Even the cheapest analogue movements normally keep very decent time as long as you get a good one, a typical range being 5-20 seconds/month. The digital modules used by SKMEI, Naviforce etc, for some reason keep much less good time and are usually in the 20-60 seconds/month range. The even cheaper digital modules such as those in the very cheapest Casio homages and fakes actually keep much worse time still. I have one whose DAILY loss is in that range!


You would think the lack of driving a mechanical set of hands would mean the digital modules would be more accurate. The metal pushers losing their finish so easily/quickly is my biggest pet peeve. *IF* I ever buy another SKMEI, it won't have any exposed metal. Lesson learned!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes. I can't really explain the digital accuracy thing either, except to say I am sure that some of the worst modules must be out of spec units rejected during the manufacture of slightly less cheap watches. At least that's my theory.



HoustonReal said:


> You would think the lack of driving a mechanical set of hands would mean the digital modules would be more accurate. The metal pushers losing their finish so easily/quickly is my biggest pet peeve. *IF* I ever buy another SKMEI, it won't have any exposed metal. Lesson learned!


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

A actual gold Seiko will state it, if it's just colored gold then they would market it as gold tone. Many of these lower end retailers would claim gold if it was 10k gold leaf applied after a quick trip to Michael's or Hobby Lobby


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> A actual gold Seiko will state it, if it's just colored gold then they would market it as gold tone. Many of these lower end retailers would claim gold if it was 10k gold leaf applied after a quick trip to Michael's or Hobby Lobby


Just for argument's sake, 10k gold leaf is still real gold and not just a gold colored material, right?


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Usually true, but I have seen some sold from china that even fails that (being largely copper and unknown metals).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

miqueldiaz said:


> Please do! All things being equal, that's the one I would've gone for. But what with most of my watches being SS, I thought I'd go for the 'Tony Montana' to mix it up.


Here it is, my second (out of two) 11.11 AliX purchase. I'm definitely liking this one: the blue shades of the dial are gorgeous, the functionalities are top notch, only downfall is the bracelet: is it me or it cannot be adjusted?? I don't see any removable link nor a way to move the clasp to shorten it... Any help appreciated on this!

Nicolas


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

mougino said:


> Here it is, my second (out of two) 11.11 AliX purchase. I'm definitely liking this one: the blue shades of the dial are gorgeous, the functionalities are top notch, only downfall is the bracelet: is it me or it cannot be adjusted?? I don't see any removable link nor a way to move the clasp to shorten it... Any help appreciated on this!


 The braceled is made of folded metal. Search "adjust folded link watch band" on Youtube, it will provide you with a much better picture than me trying to explain only with words... =)


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

Looks great. I think you definitely chose the best colour combo.Adjusting the bracelet was straight forward for me with a cheap link removal tool. The type that looks like a little press.If you look closely, there are links with arrows on the back like you'd normally find. The pins in this instance though are much fatter than the normal type and can be a little hard to see next to the folds of the bracelet. They do push out though relatively easy.I can just about make them out on your photos.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

miqueldiaz said:


> Looks great. I think you definitely chose the best colour combo.Adjusting the bracelet was straight forward for me with a cheap link removal tool. The type that looks like a little press.If you look closely, there are links with arrows on the back like you'd normally find. The pins in this instance though are much fatter than the normal type and can be a little hard to see next to the folds of the bracelet. They do push out though relatively easy.I can just about make them out on your photos.


That's because there are none 

No really, I can assure you I'm used to metal bracelets with links pins but here no pin!!

I'll follow MaverickMCS's advice and look at YouTube howtos on folded metal links because that's more what they look like indeed.

TL;DR: SKMEI 1220 can come with different bracelets...

Nicolas


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

It might have the flat splint style. I had the same reaction the first time I ran into a band like that. Here is more info:
WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Shortening Metal Watch Bands - WATCHBANDCENTER.COM

The "pins" are actually quite wide and are at the top of each link. They often have two tines to them. They really blend into the folded metal.


----------



## miqueldiaz (Aug 9, 2017)

mougino said:


> miqueldiaz said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great. I think you definitely chose the best colour combo.Adjusting the bracelet was straight forward for me with a cheap link removal tool. The type that looks like a little press.If you look closely, there are links with arrows on the back like you'd normally find. The pins in this instance though are much fatter than the normal type and can be a little hard to see next to the folds of the bracelet. They do push out though relatively easy.I can just about make them out on your photos.
> ...


Ah, ok. I'll take your word for it. Could 've swore I could see them in your photos.Here's a pic for reference of mine that I just so happen to be rocking today.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

*DEAL ALERT! *Just a heads up that Geneva Watch Store on Ali is selling the blue and the Coke Sinobi divers for $18.81 USD right now and the full steel Sinobi diver with black or white face for $16.99 right now!


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> This can vary quite a bit. In most cases, "gold-tone" means no actual gold (AU) is used. Some are a very thin Ion Plating (IP) or Physical Vapor Deposition (PVD) of Titanium Nitride, Zirconium Nitride or real Gold, over stainless. These can run from less than a micron, to several microns in thickness. Others are basically a translucent yellow-gold tone electrophoretic lacquer, over a shiny metal alloy. There is also a finish known as "coating" that dips a case in one of a variety of metallic finishes.
> 
> The cheaper the watch, the shorter lived the gold-tone finish. That's why most F71 members prefer to stick with a natural stainless steel finish, on a real stainless watch. Everything else has a limited lifespan, whereas stainless can be polished or rebrushed to some extent.


You certainly know your metals Houston. I would go all out on Ali-xpress because it's such good value for money, but I somehow feel there's a risk of cadmium in the watches.

At least they list alloy or steel in the description but who knows? Here's an article about Chinese cadmium jewelry, even Saks 5th and Target got sued over it. Cadmium seems to be the new lead in Chinese imports and it's even more toxic. Is that tungsten watch you mentioned good?

Tl;dr I would buy a bunch of Ali watches if I was sure the metal isn't Cadmium or otherwise toxic.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi.../gIQAydS7rP_story.html?utm_term=.f72bcff559c8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Unless you're planning on grinding the watches in to a powder and inhaling it, eating it, or rubbing it in to mucous membranes or open wounds, you're probably fine.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I bought this exact watch, also in blue. I also quite like it overall and intend to do a review soon.

The bracelet IS certainly adjustable via link removal with some degree of microadjustment available via the choice of three start positions on the clasp.

BEWARE when pushing pins in and out of this bracelet that they and it are soft and unusually easily damaged. I'm fairly careful but this one gave me a little trouble. Be very patient with it!



mougino said:


> Here it is, my second (out of two) 11.11 AliX purchase. I'm definitely liking this one: the blue shades of the dial are gorgeous, the functionalities are top notch, only downfall is the bracelet: is it me or it cannot be adjusted?? I don't see any removable link nor a way to move the clasp to shorten it... Any help appreciated on this!
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Unless you're planning on grinding the watches in to a powder and inhaling it, eating it, or rubbing it in to mucous membranes or open wounds, you're probably fine.


There's nothing like doing a line of ground bezel powder in the morning!

I know what you mean, but you absorb almost everything on your skin (more than digestion). And there's more and more of sh¡t substances in products that bioaccumulate in the body. All these things might have something to do with increasing cancer rates.

Not the worst thing out there or anything. It's just something to consider.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Coolbeans476 said:


> ... I would go all out on Ali-xpress because it's such good value for money, but I somehow feel there's a risk of cadmium in the watches.
> 
> At least they list alloy or steel in the description but who knows? Here's an article about Chinese cadmium jewelry, even Saks 5th and Target got sued over it. Cadmium seems to be the new lead in Chinese imports and it's even more toxic. Is that tungsten watch you mentioned good?
> 
> ...


Cadmium in jewelry, seems to be limited to cheap costume jewelry. While these articles did find *some* toxic costume jewelry, the problem does not seem as widespread as they make it sound. None of the articles found Cadmium in watches.

I try to stick with stainless steel, and avoid "alloy" watches whenever possible. Most of the time, the alloys are either Zinc or Brass based, and it's more a concern for durability and not toxicity.

The main problem with Ali Express is the listings are somewhat unreliable on specifications. I have found this is true to a lesser extent on Amazon. All stainless watches are often listed as being "alloy", and vice versa. It takes looking through multiple listings for the same model, and trying to find a picture of the caseback, to make an educated guess. If the caseback says "steel back" instead of "stainless steel", or "steel watch", the case is alloy.

I love my "Tungsten Steel" (Tungsten Carbide) DOM W-624. Tungsten Carbide is actually a ceramic alloy, with a similar hardness to sapphire. The downside is that it's a heavy material, compared to 316L stainless steel. Some AliEx sellers will list their watches as "Tungsten Steel", when only the bezel is actually Tungsten. I don't believe there are any toxicity issues, since Tungsten wedding rings are currently a trend.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/dom-w-624-tungsten-sapphire-beer-budget-3635834.html


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have a tungsten wedding ring (from Ali! Our originals got scratched up and the $3 replacements have held up perfectly) and looked into toxicity before buying them.

There's two kinds of tungsten carbide; nickel-bound and cobalt-bound. Nickel-bound is the one to get and is safe even for people with nickel allergies, as the amount of nickel is tiny, they are essentially chemically inert. Whereas the cobalt in cobalt-bound reacts with skin oils and becomes discoloured. Every tungsten carbide item I have seen for personal wear has been nickel-bound (because the other kind discolours). 

Interestingly there are different mixes of tungsten carbide that have different trade-offs of scratch-resistance vs malleability (eg our orignal rings that scratched very easily vs the replacements that have not). Apparently some 'mixes' are less prone to shatter, but presumably more scratchable.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Coolbeans476 said:


> There's nothing like doing a line of ground bezel powder in the morning!I know what you mean, but you absorb almost everything on your skin (more than digestion). And there's more and more of sh¡t substances in products that bioaccumulate in the body. All these things might have something to do with increasing cancer rates.Not the worst thing out there or anything. It's just something to consider.Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cadmium can't be absorbed through the skin. Toxicity is a risk if exposed through inhalation/consumption of dust particles, cadmium solutions or naturally occurring sources.I'm not saying the risk is zero, but you get exposed to much more cadmium via fossil fuel combustion, fertilizers and common things such as bread, root crops and vegetables than you would a watch.


----------



## Cvp33 (May 6, 2017)

Way to ruin my favorite weekend activity. #buzzkill


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> Cadmium can't be absorbed through the skin. Toxicity is a risk if exposed through inhalation/consumption of dust particles, cadmium solutions or naturally occurring sources.I'm not saying the risk is zero, but you get exposed to much more cadmium via fossil fuel combustion, fertilizers and common things such as bread, root crops and vegetables than you would a watch.


Good info

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1274 ~12$





LED touch screen watch ~ 7$


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

I've converted, Ali is the way. Any opinions/experiences on Forsining watches? They own Jaragar and T-Winner also.

Thoughts on this Ulysse Nardin Marine homage? The "tourbillon" is just an open balance wheel I think. Rubber strap.

Also opinions on Reginald watches? Any silver fluted bezel Rolex homages on Ali other than them?

When designs are original on Ali they can actually be quite good










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Also opinions on Reginald watches? Any silver fluted bezel Rolex homages on Ali other than them?


I've got a Reginald sub, can't say I was blown away by the finish but it's a full steel watch in the exact style and colour I wanted and cost less than $20, so who could complain?


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I've got a Reginald sub, can't say I was blown away by the finish but it's a full steel watch in the exact style and colour I wanted and cost less than $20, so who could complain?


How's the finish compared to Invicta Sub as a reference point?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Coolbeans476 said:


> I've converted, Ali is the way. Any opinions/experiences on Forsining watches? They own Jaragar and T-Winner also.
> 
> Thoughts on this Ulysse Nardin Marine homage? The "tourbillon" is just an open balance wheel I think. Rubber strap.


Forsinning makes some cheap watches, and a few that are better quality. I believe the model in your post uses a Shanghai 2127 movement, thus it should be a bit better than some of the Tonji based movements in their other models.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Here's a shroomy brand that's new to me.

Miyota auto; 39mm; proclaims SS, sapphire, 50m WR; no weird printing on the dial or caseback; description and pics/ad is consistent...

Anyone have experience with the brand? I'm thinking about it, if I can find a coupon.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Here's a shroomy brand that's new to me.
> 
> Miyota auto; 39mm; proclaims SS, sapphire, 50m WR; no weird printing on the dial or caseback; description and pics/ad is consistent...
> 
> Anyone have experience with the brand? I'm thinking about it, if I can find a coupon.


Cadisen looks like they sell some of the same OEM models as Binger, Guanqin and Carnival. I see a lot of the same models in their lineup. This is very common. for example the Sangdo OM311 Aqua Terra homage is the same as the Guanqin GQ30068, except for the branding and the printed text on the dials.

Carnival (Jianianhua) makes a very similar model for *under $72* on Ali Express (same specs, but on bracelet for that price). It's a *Longines L3.657.4.56.6 Conquest* homage.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Also opinions on Reginald watches? Any silver fluted bezel Rolex homages on Ali other than them?


Steel Bagelsport does great quality Rolex homages. That's reflected in their price: $50-100 compared to the ~$20 Reginalds.

I've briefly owned their Datejust. They mistakenly sent me a woman size so I sent it back but I checked it in the meantime and the finish was impeccable.

I'm waiting for their polar Explorer II to be back in stock as we speak 

If you do a research in AliXpress type it all attached: "steelbagelsport" but if you search in eBay type it in two words.

Nicolas

Nicolas


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Thanks to Regular Joe for the heads up on the Shark Army watch. Mine arrived today and I'm very pleased with it.
> 
> View attachment 12687179
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on those. They actually look better than I was expecting.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Coolbeans476 said:


> How's the finish compared to Invicta Sub as a reference point?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have an Invicta, but the Reg is quartz, so it's sort of apples and oranges. The Reg has no defects, mine has a nice sunburst green dial and looks like it should cost a few bucks more than the <$20 it cost.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I have the Steel Bagelsport Nautilus homage bookmarked in my AliXpress app, and I just noticed that they renamed the brand on the dial to "Peter Lee" lol.

There must be a Chinese man who innocently thought: hey Peter sounds almost like Patek, and what was the second name on that watch? Philippe? Yeah Lee all right.

How fun


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I have 4 Invita subs (heavily modded) and 1 Bagelsport Explorer. There is a significant quality difference. The biggest is the Seiko NH35 movement in the Invicta is so much better, it is used in several hundred dollar watches and is much, much better than the DG movement in the Baglesports.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Cadisen looks like they sell some of the same OEM models as Binger, Guanqin and Carnival. I see a lot of the same models in their lineup. This is very common. for example the Sangdo OM311 Aqua Terra homage is the same as the Guanqin GQ30068, except for the branding and the printed text on the dials.
> 
> Carnival (Jianianhua) makes a very similar model for *under $72* on Ali Express (same specs, but on bracelet for that price). It's a *Longines L3.657.4.56.6 Conquest* homage.


Thanks for the info. Yeah, I realized it was a Conquest homage after I posted. Dang it. If they would just change two details, just like two details, it wouldn't look like such a shameless copy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks for the info. Yeah, I realized it was a Conquest homage after I posted. Dang it. If they would just change two details, just like two details, it wouldn't look like such a shameless copy.


99.9% of people won't know it's a homage. It's not like the vast majority of people know the Longines product catalog. Most of us in F71 wear Rolex Sub homages all the time, a much more recognized model.

A forum member mentioned that these were also Longines homages, but I don't know which model. Still, a sapphire crystal, NH36A watch for around $55 is hard to beat, homage or not. Lots of sites list this watch as being "Tungsten Steel", but that may be just the bezel.

*Guanqin GJ16034*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I ran across some *MG. Orkina* Rolex homages. For people who were complaining that the only Explorer or Datejust (batton) homage models were Bagelsports.

These new ones use Seiko NH35A movements, and have sapphire crystals and display backs for $73 and up ($76 for two-tone).
*
Explorer homage*

*Datejust homage*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I ran across some *MG. Orkina* Rolex homages. For people who were complaining that the only Explorer or Datejust (batton) homage models were Bagelsports.
> 
> These new ones use Seiko NH35A movements, and have sapphire crystals and display backs for $73 and up ($76 for two-tone).
> *
> ...


Thanks Houston! But I mentioned the polar Explorer II homage (the one with a metal 24H bezel) and Orkina homage is of the Explorer I.

And I was barely complaining  just really curious if there were Expl.II other than the Bagelsport.

Too bad because the NH35A and sapphire really put the Orkina several levels at the top Vs. the Bagelsport.

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

How do you know the movement ? I can't see it on the watch pages but "Movement: Automatic Self-Wind" :

2017 MG.Orkina Luxury Men's Sapphire Day Auto Mechanical Wristwatch Waterproof Orignial Box Free Ship-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group

or

2017 MG.Orkina Luxury Men's Sapphire Day Auto Mechanical Wristwatch Waterproof with Orignial Box Free Ship-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> How do you know the movement ? I can't see it on the watch pages but "Movement: Automatic Self-Wind" :
> 
> 2017 MG.Orkina Luxury Men's Sapphire Day Auto Mechanical Wristwatch Waterproof Orignial Box Free Ship-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> ...


*Cuz I said so!* But seriously, I found it in other (more expensive) listings, and the caseback picture I included shows a Seiko movement (distinctive rotor). None of the Chinese manufacturers use any Seiko automatic movements besides the *TMI NH3 series*. There is another MG. Orkina Datejust, smooth bezel version, that uses the NH39A (open heart & 24 hour dial). So even though TMI NH35A would be the educated guess, I actually researched these things with other listings. I feel like I'm back in junior high math class, where I have to show all my work. LOL

*NH35A -* Date
*NH36A -* Day & Date
*NH37A -* 24-Hour sub-dial @ 10:45
*NH38A -* Open heart @ 9:00
*NH39A -* Open Heart & 24-Hour sub-dial

While the branding is "MG. Orkina", the OEM/ODM manufacturer is Oyalie/Guangzhou Eurasian Watch Co., Ltd. (website in Chinese - use Google translate).










*Lume shot*









*
Seiko TMI NH39A*


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thank you for unfolding  I don't understand why they don't use this as a commercial plus though, shouldn't it be written in the specifications ? Do they lack time to have a right specification of the watch ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Not bad !
I will def look into this.



HoustonReal said:


> I ran across some *MG. Orkina* Rolex homages.
> These new ones use Seiko NH35A movements, and have sapphire crystals and display backs for $73 and up ($76 for two-tone).*
> Explorer homage*
> 
> *Datejust homage*


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Not bad !
> I will def look into this.


Me too, those do look solid!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Just want to report that I got my Shark Army Full Steel Delta Force AND IT IS EFFING AMAZING. Even my wife, who doesn't generally agree with my taste in watches, said "That watch is effing sick! Huge, but effing sick!" I was planning on it being a beater for the beach but it's way, way too nice for that! The packaging was the most elaborate and legit out of all the Chinese watches I've bought so far, too! I love this watch! I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for more!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Regular Joe said:


> Just want to report that I got my Shark Army Full Steel Delta Force AND IT IS EFFING AMAZING. Even my wife, ...


Bla bla bla. Come on Joe, you know the rules. No pics, so didn't happen. 
GIT with da program ! ;-)


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Bla bla bla. Come on Joe, you know the rules. No pics, so didn't happen.
> GIT with da program ! ;-)


D'OH! Will do!


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Just want to report that I got my Shark Army Full Steel Delta Force AND IT IS EFFING AMAZING. Even my wife, who doesn't generally agree with my taste in watches, said "That watch is effing sick! Huge, but effing sick!" I was planning on it being a beater for the beach but it's way, way too nice for that! The packaging was the most elaborate and legit out of all the Chinese watches I've bought so far, too! I love this watch! I'm definitely going to keep an eye out for more!


Nice Can't wait to see the pics and also your thoughts once you wear it some more.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Apparently Guanqi (more famous for their dress watches) makes a pilot watch now?

Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury GUANQIN Chronograph Men Business Stainless Steel Waterproof Quartz Wrist Watch relogio masculino (from AliXpress)

Nicolas


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Amst 3003 review ~12$


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

That is one busy dial!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Apparently Guanqi (more famous for their dress watches) makes a pilot watch now?
> 
> Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury GUANQIN Chronograph Men Business Stainless Steel Waterproof Quartz Wrist Watch relogio masculino (from AliXpress)
> 
> Nicolas


I've ordered this one. Should arive this week. Think it is a IWC clone. I will make some pictures when it arives

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Apparently Guanqi (more famous for their dress watches) makes a pilot watch now?
> 
> Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury GUANQIN Chronograph Men Business Stainless Steel Waterproof Quartz Wrist Watch relogio masculino (from AliXpress)
> 
> Nicolas


Guanqin has this quartz model (GS19064), and an automatic version (GJ16012) with calendar dials instead of chronograph.

*GJ16012*









I suspect this quartz model is the same model as Binger, Songdu, and a few others are selling. 

The Bingers run *$14.99-$16.99* on Amazon


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Apparently Guanqi (more famous for their dress watches) makes a pilot watch now?
> 
> Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury GUANQIN Chronograph Men Business Stainless Steel Waterproof Quartz Wrist Watch relogio masculino (from AliXpress)
> 
> Nicolas












The watch looks nice. Subdials work. I think it would look nicer if it was a bit bigger. The strap is very loose and feels cheap

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

m3ga said:


> The watch looks nice. Subdials work. I think it would look nicer if it was a bit bigger. The strap is very loose and feels cheap


The movement is made in China or Japan?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

MaverickMCS said:


> The movement is made in China or Japan?


Not sure. If i have some time I will open it up.

The (butterfly) clasp was stuck. So I had to use a screwdriver to get it loose and wrecked the pins. So I had to fix it. Still isn't that great. 
Hope my new strap will come this week.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

After my first three 11.11 purchases arrived two weeks on the dot, there's been a big lull for the rest.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

And... Just like that, another one showed.

I like it! Unique-looking. The chronograph works; the big second hand is the running one; and the small second at 6 is the Chrono seconds.

The dial isn't as white as it shows in photos; kind of a matte silver that I really like. Slight dome to the crystal. The coating on the case almost feels rubbery. The strap is real leather but nothing special.

$15.11


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Mecha quartz? Nice! Im to the point to shell out $100 on a few ali watches. May add this one too!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

minchomexa said:


> Mecha quartz? Nice! Im to the point to shell out $100 on a few ali watches. May add this one too!


If you're referencing mine, it's just a "quartz-,quartz." Ticks.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Any opinions on the under $10 watches on Ali?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Saw this automatic Nautilus homage by "Paulareis" for $35, half the price of the Bagelsport/ Peter Lee homage.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

I swear i saw "sweeps"! Am i going insane? Maybe.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

minchomexa said:


> I swear i saw "sweeps"! Am i going insane? Maybe.


Possibly.

But I did change my wording to make it more clear.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Saw this automatic Nautilus homage by "Paulareis" for $35, half the price of the Bagelsport/ Peter Lee homage.


PaulaReis watches will arrive at your door with false branding. Stay away.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

I ordered a different PaulaReis and got a counterfeit. And a terribly crappy one at that!


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> PaulaReis watches will arrive at your door with false branding. Stay away.


Paula Deen branding? Lol. But actually you mean they use replica factory parts?

You experienced Ali folks: what are your top 5 or so quality brands on Ali? It's quite a sea of watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

No, we mean it will come as a counterfeit. I ordered a PaulaReis and it came with Omega branding on the dial, back, etc.. A shoddy counterfeit.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

swank said:


> No, we mean it will come as a counterfeit. I ordered a PaulaReis and it came with Omega branding on the dial, back, etc.. A shoddy counterfeit.


That's what I meant. I've heard homages like the Didun APRO sometimes come with AP branded bands etc. I assume some of the parts come from replica factories sterile, sometimes not sterile. Although in the PaulaR case they prob meant for it to be counterfeit. Can you get some refund thru Ali?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Saw this automatic Nautilus homage by "Paulareis" for $35, half the price of the Bagelsport/ Peter Lee homage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With Paulareis you have a 50% chance to receive a counterfeit, that's the main problem. Also the quality (alloy, movement) is very poor at this price. Try it at your own risks.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And... Just like that, another one showed.
> 
> I like it! Unique-looking. The chronograph works; the big second hand is the running one; and the small second at 6 is the Chrono seconds.
> 
> ...


Would you have a link?
(and since it will be censored by WUS you need to shorten it through bit.ly or goo.gl)

[edit] Found it!

TORBOLLO Casual Men Business Chronograph Watch Genuine Leather Strap Quartz Date Mens Water Resistance Classical Wrist Clock (from AliXpress)

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> That's what I meant. I've heard homages like the Didun APRO sometimes come with AP branded bands etc. I assume some of the parts come from replica factories sterile, sometimes not sterile. Although in the PaulaR case they prob meant for it to be counterfeit. Can you get some refund thru Ali?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you do receive a "Patek Philippe" replica, open a case with AliX: worst case scenario you keep the (crappy) watch and get reimbursed ; best case, add the closing of this seller to it (but there'll always be another one to replace it shortly).

Oops no sorry: the worst case scenario is that you actually get problems with customs for ordering a counterfeit luxury watch and have to pay a big tax, or even worse (I didn't see anyone here talking about being sued, but it's in the field of possibilities legally speaking).

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And... Just like that, another one showed.
> 
> I like it! Unique-looking. The chronograph works; the big second hand is the running one; and the small second at 6 is the Chrono seconds.
> 
> ...


Can you measure the band width? I'm thinking of getting this Torbollo and put one of those on it:









[edit] hmm or maybe one of those? choices, choices...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> If you do receive a "Patek Philippe" replica, open a case with AliX: worst case scenario you keep the (crappy) watch and get reimbursed ; best case, add the closing of this seller to it (but there'll always be another one to replace it shortly).
> 
> Oops no sorry: the worst case scenario is that you actually get problems with customs for ordering a counterfeit luxury watch and have to pay a big tax, or even worse (I didn't see anyone here talking about being sued, but it's in the field of possibilities legally speaking).
> 
> Nicolas


I'm not a lawyer, but the idea you will get sued for ordering a homage, and receiving a replica, is impossibly remote. If you received 20 replicas, and tried to get rid of them on eBay, then yes.

When US Customs finds a replica that violate IP laws, it gets confiscated and destroyed. There is no additional fine or tax. I have never received a replica, but I've also never had to pay duty on an Ali Express purchase.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple more 11.11 arrivals (believe it or not, I have a couple more yet after these, too. I went a little hog wild.)

Add me to the Pagani Design chorus. This watch is legit. Feels like it could be $100, or even $200, more. A little play in the bezel, and it clicks a little easier than I tend to like, but nothing egregious. The bracelet is the best I've ever had from an Ali watch.

They want $60-$65 for this now, and it's worth that. But it was a steal at under $50 on Black Friday. If it ever goes down that low again, I'm going to buy like three or four for my watch-loving buddies.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

...And then there's this Naviforce. I'm not sure I like it. It's nicely made -- Naviforce watches always are. The dial is really nice, with the applied indices. But that much shiny gold might be a bit bold for me, and I think makes it look cheaper. I especially wish the unidirectional bezel was brushed gold instead of shiny. I think l like my other all-gold Naviforce watch a little better (see a page or two back). A bit more subdued.

That said, I was wearing it at home last night and it felt comfortable. Maybe it will grow on me. $15.84.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And... Just like that, another one showed.
> 
> I like it! Unique-looking. The chronograph works; the big second hand is the running one; and the small second at 6 is the Chrono seconds.
> 
> ...


I'm really liking the unusual hands on that one, is the lume any good?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> Can you measure the band width? I'm thinking of getting this Torbollo and put one of those on it:
> 
> [edit] hmm or maybe one of those? choices, choices...


I'll try to do that for you this weekend.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Lancman said:


> I'm really liking the unusual hands on that one, is the lume any good?


As is often the case with Ali watches, the lume is bad to nonexistent.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ...And then there's this Naviforce. I'm not sure I like it. It's nicely made -- Naviforce watches always are. The dial is really nice, with the applied indices. But that much shiny gold might be a bit bold for me, and I think makes it look cheaper. I especially wish the unidirectional bezel was brushed gold instead of shiny. I think l like my other all-gold Naviforce watch a little better (see a page or two back). A bit more subdued.
> 
> That said, I was wearing it at home last night and it felt comfortable. Maybe it will grow on me. $15.84.
> 
> ...


Looking good! I'm waiting for my black one to arrive!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> With Paulareis you have a 50% chance to receive a counterfeit, that's the main problem. Also the quality (alloy, movement) is very poor at this price. Try it at your own risks.
> 
> Nicolas


I ordered a *steel *Paulareis datejust homage and got a replica in a really crap *alloy *case that had casting lines from the mould visible between the lugs, I recommend people stay away as it really isn't useful as anything but a disposable beater


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not a lawyer, but the idea you will get sued for ordering a homage, and receiving a replica, is impossibly remote. If you received 20 replicas, and tried to get rid of them on eBay, then yes.
> 
> When US Customs finds a replica that violate IP laws, it gets confiscated and destroyed. There is no additional fine or tax. I have never received a replica, but I've also never had to pay duty on an Ali Express purchase.


Exactly. Having in the past hung on on some boards dedicated to replicas in the past and having purchased a few higher quality ones, the risk to the buyer is it gets confiscated and destroyed. That is it.

On Ali, there really is no risk to the buyer.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I ordered that particular Pagani design earlier this year and couldn't agree with you more, so much so I ordered the black version on 11.11. I am still waiting for it to be delivered so I'll have both versions.



WorthTheWrist said:


> A couple more 11.11 arrivals (believe it or not, I have a couple more yet after these, too. I went a little hog wild.)
> 
> Add me to the Pagani Design chorus. This watch is legit. Feels like it could be $100, or even $200, more. A little play in the bezel, and it clicks a little easier than I tend to like, but nothing egregious. The bracelet is the best I've ever had from an Ali watch.
> 
> ...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Metallman said:


> I ordered that particular Pagani design earlier this year and couldn't agree with you more, so much so I ordered the black version on 11.11. I am still waiting for it to be delivered so I'll have both versions.


Me too! I liked the blue one so much I ordered the black as well. Totally worth it. Been meaning to post some pics when I get a chance. I put the black one in a leather strap and it suits it.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I ordered a *steel *Paulareis datejust homage and got a replica in a really crap *alloy *case that had casting lines from the mould visible between the lugs, I recommend people stay away as it really isn't useful as anything but a disposable beater


Just today I typed "Paulareis" on AliXpress and found a single seller with an Explorer II homage (only in black dial). I sent him a message asking if he had a white dial version (the polar Expl II) and he gave him a contact ID for wechat/whatsapp to continue the conversation (first hint), I asked the same question: do you have a white dial Explorer II homage? and he directed me to a website full of very poor quality replicas... (while mentioning "ignore the name on the dial" lol). I said I was not interested and removed him from wechat contacts.

May that be a lesson to any Paulareis fan 

Nicolas


----------



## thedentist23 (Oct 12, 2017)

Could you PM me the link for this as well? I think my younger brother would love this as a gift


aaronmd said:


> You can get a Parnis Milgauss homage on the bay with a sapphire crystal for near that price. (its also on ali as well) I have the PVD version and absolutely adore it.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

This Holuns Speedy looking thing turned out nice for $19:


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Nice! Solid end links! But im only finding it at $27.


----------



## jskibo (Oct 28, 2007)

Was an 11/11 deal that’s finall6 arrivednlw after coupon. 


Bracelet solid, actually pretty decent


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal messed me UP yo... with his mentioning this BINGER. 
Bing bing bong bong...

NH35 - so it's practically a Seiko.
It came on a very nice bracelet that has SOLID ends too.
But I have it for now on a croc.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1310 ~9-10$


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Monster SKMEI digi-analog on flash sale at gearbest: $7.99.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_386868.html?lkid=12267389


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New interesting AliXpress watches:

A "Bauhaus" minimalist Guanqin:
GUANQIN Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Stainless Steel Mesh Watchband Luminous Quartz Watches Waterproof Male Relogio Masculino (*$24.69*)









An ultra thin Curren:
CURREN Top Luxury Brand Gold Watch Men's Business 2017 Man Watch Stainless Steel Male Wristwatch Hodinky Ultra Thin Clock Men (*$14.99*)









A Naviforce for sailing (I wouldn't dare say yachting):
NAVIFORCE Men Watches Analog Date Clock Quartz Watch Men Army Military Wristwatch Luxury Brand Men Sport Wristwatches Relogio (*$15.09*)









A sterile dial Sinobi:
SINOBI New Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Stainless Steel Mesh Strap Magnetic Buckle Fashion Creative Quartz Watch Men 2018 (*$19.59*)









A new Gimto:
GIMTO Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Male Clock Creative Men Quartz Watch Casual Leather Waterproof Military Watch reloj hombre ([b$19.47][/b])

















Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That massive anchor on the Naviforce! 



mougino said:


> New interesting AliXpress watches:
> 
> A "Bauhaus" minimalist Guanqin:
> GUANQIN Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Stainless Steel Mesh Watchband Luminous Quartz Watches Waterproof Male Relogio Masculino (*$24.69*)
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another interesting (new?) dual-time Sinobi, on AliX:

SINOBI Unqiue Multiple Time Zone Creative Men Watches 2018 Top Brand Luxury Male Leather Quartz Watches Clock Relogio Masculino (*$26.97*)









It reminds me a lot of this Fossil I have:


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> HoustonReal messed me UP yo... with his mentioning this BINGER.
> Bing bing bong bong...
> 
> NH35 - so it's practically a Seiko.
> ...


Hey Chronopolis, lookin' good. Does the minute hand curve with the dial? Trying to decide between this and another one.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*FLASH SALE!*_

*SKMEI 1122 - $6.99
*This is basically the popular model 1025, with the addition of a pedometer function.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I replaced the metal bracelet from the Quangin with a black strap (Also from Alie) Looks better now and no more rattling from the crappy bracelet.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"HoustonReal messed me UP yo... with his mentioning this BINGER. 
Bing bing bong bong...

NH35 - so it's practically a Seiko.
It came on a very nice bracelet that has SOLID ends too.
But I have it for now on a croc."

congrats!
and is it really sapphire?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This has to be the lowest price yet from one of these! $10.99 for nice-looking 3 working subdial IWC homage at Gearbest in their flash sale.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493594.html?lkid=12269206


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> This has to be the lowest price yet from one of these! $10.99 for nice-looking 3 working subdial IWC homage at Gearbest in their flash sale.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493594.html?lkid=12269206


The subdials are hour (at 12), minutes (at 9) and seconds (at 6)? The big second hand or the small one is the one used by the chrono?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Subdials are tenths, minutes and seconds respectively. This movement does not use the regular seconds hand as part of the chrono functionality.

I have this movement in several watches by Megir and it works fine for me.



MaverickMCS said:


> The subdials are hour (at 12), minutes (at 9) and seconds (at 6)? The big second hand or the small one is the one used by the chrono?


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> Subdials are tenths, minutes and seconds respectively. This movement does not use the regular seconds hand as part of the chrono functionality.
> 
> I have this movement in several watches by Megir and it works fine for me.


Thanks for the answer!
I ended up ordering one. =)


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah! Cool. I hope you get on well with it!



MaverickMCS said:


> Thanks for the answer!
> I ended up ordering one. =)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> View attachment 12712941





WorthTheWrist said:


> I'll try to do that for you this weekend.


Hi WTW!
Were you able to measure the band width of your new Torbollo?

[edit] nvm  I just ordered the watch from AliX, I'll change the strap once it's arrived in a few weeks, I'm not in a hurry...

Nicolas


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Dat anchor watch tho! Does it come in other colours?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Dat anchor watch tho! Does it come in other colours?


Yup it does. Use the link to see the variants:

NAVIFORCE Men Watches Analog Date Clock Quartz Watch Men Army Military Wristwatch Luxury Brand Men Sport Wristwatches Relogio (*$15.09*)

Nicolas


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

My Sinobi diver finely arrived. It looks pretty good but doesn't feel that way. Bezel has some backward and up/down movement. Bracelet is ok but I have a $10 bracelet that feels better. Sizing it was not easy, the pins came out nicely but were hard to put back in. The worst thing is that the crown sticks down - never seen somthing like it. Wonder if it's the same in the Oris. Feels cheap but not total crap. I'd say it looks like a $$$ watch (any sum can fit here, 500-100), feels like $30 watch, but it cost only $15.52 so I can't complain. I think it will get some wrist time.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

For those of you who got the Croton skeleton watch, have any of you removed the dial? It seems like it could be better without it. I'd love to see what it looks like if anyone has done that.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Hey Chronopolis, lookin' good. *Does the minute hand curve with the dial?* Trying to decide between this and another one.


Very slightly... but enough to do what it needs to do.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Who know about this? REEF TIGER? What is this Cal.3900 movement they speak of?
Looks good - no wonder. Looks like a Blancpain copy.

PS: Link does not work so I removed it. But here's a screenshot.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I was looking for a watch with Chinese, Japanese and Arabic numerals.

Arabic is not a problem. A mildly decent looking one is available for $9

However, getting Chinese and Japanese ones are very rare, and they are available for outrageous prices.

Chinese numbers watch for $39

Japanese numbers watch for $39

No way I'm going to open my wallet for this price, unless there is something special about them. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Who know about this? REEF TIGER? What is this Cal.3900 movement they speak of?
> Looks good - no wonder. Looks like a Blancpain copy.
> 
> PS: Link does not work so I removed it. But here's a screenshot.
> ...


NH35A per their Amazon listing. Worst Englishese description I've ever read.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Who know about this? REEF TIGER? What is this Cal.3900 movement they speak of?
> Looks good - no wonder. Looks like a Blancpain copy.
> 
> PS: Link does not work so I removed it. But here's a screenshot.
> ...


You can't post direct AliXpress link, but you can after you've shortened it with a service like http://bit.ly or http://goo.gl

Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

This Tevise mechanical Submariner homage watch has been covered here before as superior to the Winner, Sewor etc ones. It comes on a bracelet with solid links. I think $16.99 is the lowest this one has been, certainly on the bracelet.

The last few are still available on flash sale from gearbest: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watch...?lkid=12267307


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I agree with the others, I have several and they have yet to disappoint in terms of build quality and value for money. They tend to be on the large size and straps/bracelets can sometimes be hit or miss, but they all contain Miyota movements, so if you treat them well reliability should not be an issue. I have at least two that are more than a couple of years old and they are still as good as new.
> 
> View attachment 12667163


Very nice collection! Can I get the model # for the that is second from the right in the top row? All black, large bezel, grey face. Thanks!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I have a soft spot for that design, mainly because they make great re-luming subjects, but I prefer the white hands of the Naviforce 9041. It's a pity they stopped making it.
> Black hands on a black dial just seems a bit daft to me.
> 
> View attachment 12680129
> ...


Any of these guys still for sale anywhere? If so, I'd probably get this one over the Aidis / Angela Bos Luminox homages since I know Naviforce watches are good whereas I'd be taking a gamble on the other ones. Thanks!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> Any of these guys still for sale anywhere? If so, I'd probably get this one over the Aidis / Angela Bos Luminox homages since I know Naviforce watches are good whereas I'd be taking a gamble on the other ones. Thanks!


That's the 9041 which has sadly been discontinued. Haven't seen any new ones on sale for quite a while. Your only chance is to keep an eye out on Ebay for any used ones that might come up.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Lancman said:


> That's the 9041 which has sadly been discontinued. Haven't seen any new ones on sale for quite a while. Your only chance is to keep an eye out on Ebay for any used ones that might come up.


Thanks! Are you aware of other similar watches in that price range (either Naviforce or otherwise)?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey guys! Here's an interesting-looking sub-$25 USD Sinobi diver on a rubber strap in 3 different colours schemes:

https://goo.gl/bA7Ewi


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Thanks! Are you aware of other similar watches in that price range (either Naviforce or otherwise)?


I was looking for something similar for a lume project and have a couple options. Casio MRW200H 1EV https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005...=4VTFSQC5ZH65RP8GQEQ9&dpPl=1&dpID=91zNQB5hPRL









That one isn't quite the same, but is readily available.

I ended up with a Timex Expedition off of eBay for $15. It is much closer to the Naviforce. They started near $40 on Amazon, it on eBay they are new for around $30. If you are patient, you can get one for $15-$20.









I will post pictures once it is lumed, but here it is now.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sorry for the strange double picture post. Here is an amazon image showing the details of the watch more clearly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> Thanks! Are you aware of other similar watches in that price range (either Naviforce or otherwise)?


I think the only Luminox clones around at the moment are those Aidis ones you found. Skmei did one but I think that's discontinued as well.

Have you received your 9105 yet? Be interested to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Lancman said:


> I think the only Luminox clones around at the moment are those Aidis ones you found. Skmei did one but I think that's discontinued as well.
> 
> Have you received your 9105 yet? Be interested to hear your thoughts on it.


I'm actually a bit worried because, when I look at the tracking info in My Ali, it says that it was cancelled. I messaged the seller with a "what's up with that" and they replied saying "here's your new tracking number". I can track that one; it's with the airline since Dec 6, according to the tracking website. But none of this (the new number or the tracking) are happening on / via Ali. Should I be worried? Should I contact Ali? Or just be patient and ride it out?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

@ Sporkboy, thanks for the tips! I forgot that Timex makes some very cool-looking tacticoolish watches. Some of their Gallatin models are very nice, too! I also forgot that Ali sells Infantry brand watches with similarish watches for uner$15 USD. But I prefer the look of the Naviforce and Aidis.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> I was looking for something similar for a lume project and have a couple options. Casio MRW200H 1EV https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B005...=4VTFSQC5ZH65RP8GQEQ9&dpPl=1&dpID=91zNQB5hPRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. That should look good, I look forward to seeing that!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> I'm actually a bit worried because, when I look at the tracking info in My Ali, it says that it was cancelled. I messaged the seller with a "what's up with that" and they replied saying "here's your new tracking number". I can track that one; it's with the airline since Dec 6, according to the tracking website. But none of this (the new number or the tracking) are happening on / via Ali. Should I be worried? Should I contact Ali? Or just be patient and ride it out?


Probably just have to be patient, Ali tracking can be quite unreliable at times. Just be aware of the dispute deadline and get any non-delivery claim in before it expires.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Abrray women watch - GIVEAWAY- on my youtube channel


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Content deleted


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Lancman said:


> Nice find. That should look good, I look forward to seeing that!


Thanks. I got some blue and green glow powder, but I need to do some research to find the right binder. I am not sure I will even use the blue, but thought it might go well with the existing color scheme. Those hands are just begging for some lume.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> @ Sporkboy, thanks for the tips! I forgot that Timex makes some very cool-looking tacticoolish watches. Some of their Gallatin models are very nice, too! I also forgot that Ali sells Infantry brand watches with similarish watches for uner$15 USD. But I prefer the look of the Naviforce and Aidis.


Until this I hadn't heard of Aidis, so thanks. You might check out Shark Army, though Naviforce has a better reputation.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rossonero73 (Sep 24, 2017)

Those bagelsport/Peter Lee nautilus watches are now available on Ali with a leather bracelete. They look stunning. I am waiting for some of you guys to pull the trigger, so I can see those reviews


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

More 11.11 watches upon which to report! (I think I only have one straggler left after this.)

This is my first Panerai homage and it's sneaky-nice at only $9.70. The case has kind of a bead-blasted finish; they say it's stainless steel. Sandwich dial looks good, a little dome to the crystal, nice leather strap. This will get wrist-time.

















And my other arriver is the Torbollo Hemsut "chronograph" in all orange. $17.27. Looks good enough, and the bracelet is OK. But I can't figure out:

A. If this watch has a running second hand. You can push the pushers and get one for awhile -- after some weird moving and stopping and jumping until like the third push or so.

As near as I can tell, the left subdial doesn't do anything. MAYBE the 24-hour subdial at 9 works?

Anybody else have this experience with these watches?


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I like the Nobda (apart from the slightly dubious name). What is its lume like?

Sorry, have no experience with your chrono, but don't think it's working as it should 



WorthTheWrist said:


> More 11.11 watches upon which to report! (I think I only have one straggler left after this.)
> 
> This is my first Panerai homage and it's sneaky-nice at only $9.70. The case has kind of a bead-blasted finish; they say it's stainless steel. Sandwich dial looks good, a little dome to the crystal, nice leather strap. This will get wrist-time.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Mike_1 said:


> I like the Nobda (apart from the slightly dubious name). What is its lume like?


After one minute under my UV flashlight.









I mean, it's there. But like virtually all Ali watches, not bright and probably not long-lasting.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

How are the sales going to be for 12/12?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

rossonero73 said:


> Those bagelsport/Peter Lee nautilus watches are now available on Ali with a leather bracelete. They look stunning. I am waiting for some of you guys to pull the trigger, so I can see those reviews


Got a link? I'll take a peek and take a shot if it floats my boat and the price is right.


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Got a link? I'll take a peek and take a shot if it floats my boat and the price is right.


http://bit.ly/2C3yBW1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

That nobda would be a good relume project!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

That Nobda is nice! 

The Peter Lee isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I like it. I wonder how hard it would be to remove the Pagani Design logo?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> I like it. I wonder how hard it would be to remove the Pagani Design logo?


Hard. Better change the whole dial.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> I like it. I wonder how hard it would be to remove the Pagani Design logo?


If you do that, how will people know you have an authentic Pagani Design watch?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Just picked up the SAW193 for $18.66 free prime shipping. I couldn't help myself...

SHARK ARMY


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Thanks for the tip.
> 
> Purchased SAW193 for $14.91 after Amazon applied an automatic 25% discount.
> 
> Here is the link to SAW194: http://a.co/6TZ6w54


Oops. Meant to quote this post: SAW193 on Amazon $18.66


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Oops. Meant to quote this post: SAW193 on Amazon $18.66


Dude! Got a link? I recently got the beige one from Amazon for $19.99 USD and want more!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

BAM! GOT IT FOR $18.66 USD, TOO! Thanks for posting that!

*Only 4 left, guys! *


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's a pic of the one I recently received BTW:


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Regular Joe said:


> Dude! Got a link? I recently got the beige one from Amazon for $19.99 USD and want more!


I just went on Amazon and put SAW193 in the search box...


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Regular Joe said:


> BAM! GOT IT FOR $18.66 USD, TOO! Thanks for posting that!
> 
> *Only 4 left, guys! *


It said only 1 left when I purchased mine earlier today... Either way, I can't wait to get it...


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> I just went on Amazon and put SAW193 in the search box...


Using that, nothing was coming up except one listing that said "unavailable". Luckily I caught one in time, and it turns out to be from the same seller I got the beige one from. Seems like stock comes and goes pretty often, and prices change quickly there so I'll keep an eye out every so often for more colours! Thanks again!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> It said only 1 left when I purchased mine earlier today... Either way, I can't wait to get it...


It said 4 left when I bought mine. Maybe we coincidentally found different sellers with limited stock. Maybe I'm a time traveller. 
I still don't get how that watch is always posted on Ali for $97.99 and is usually on Amazon for $47.99 but every so often goes for $19.99 (or so) on Amazon. I figure if an Amazon seller can let it go for that low, it'd be fairly low fairly regularly on Ali, too.


----------



## rossonero73 (Sep 24, 2017)

I mean...come on, it looks amazing


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> It said 4 left when I bought mine. Maybe we coincidentally found different sellers with limited stock. Maybe I'm a time traveller.
> I still don't get how that watch is always posted on Ali for $97.99 and is usually on Amazon for $47.99 but every so often goes for $19.99 (or so) on Amazon. I figure if an Amazon seller can let it go for that low, it'd be fairly low fairly regularly on Ali, too.


SAW 191 (black) is in stock https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B011...army+watch&dpPl=1&dpID=51N+JIZuX9L&ref=plSrch k . Snagged one for just shy of $19. 192 and 193 are also part of the Delta Force line.

https://www.shark-army.com/en/collection-fullsteel-deltaforce

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks. It's certainly better than some!



WorthTheWrist said:


> After one minute under my UV flashlight.
> 
> View attachment 12725315
> 
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

A couple of the Shark Army Monsters are back down to Black Friday prices on Amazon UK as well, if anyone's interested.

Silver/Cream

Black/Black

Additional 10% off if you buy 2.

As with Amazon.com, stock levels and prices seem to fluctuate on an almost daily basis. :roll:


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

bought a new Naviforce for about 15 bucks after coupon. Its a quartz watch but has Day,Date,and a sun and moon indicator. The hands have more lume than the numbers and indices, but it it only lasts for about 30 minuits (which is great for the price range but still kind of useless......I really have to try reluming on my own  ) 
One odd thing about the watch caseback (besides the slogan "Naviforce for dream") is that it says the watch has a stainless steel bezel. So I guess the watch is made partly of stainless steel and the majority of the case being made with a cheaper mixture. It comes in 5 variants. The only thing I dont like, is that the watch is 44mm with a 22mm strap.....My preference is 40mm. I'm also happy the naviforce logo is not red on this watch.


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

Lancman said:


> A couple of the Shark Army Monsters are back down to Black Friday prices on Amazon UK as well, if anyone's interested.
> 
> Silver/Cream
> 
> ...


Also available in Amazon Spain, 17 &19€, for the cream&black, respectively, premium shipment included.

Got the cream one, let's see how it looks! I'm afraid 47mm will be too much for my waist, but it's worth checking it for the price.

Thanks dudes!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

I stole the last one cream from Amazon.de 
Probably too large for my wrist, even though I prefer large watches.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I'm a massive fan of Naviforce watches. Everything you said about your new one seems right...in particular I believe that each and every one of their watches would be improved if it were a little less large. I've actually had to ban myself from buying any more unless they come out with something in the 38-40mm range. Perhaps they will do it sometime...



fatbeagle said:


> bought a new Naviforce for about 15 bucks after coupon. Its a quartz watch but has Day,Date,and a sun and moon indicator. The hands have more lume than the numbers and indices, but it it only lasts for about 30 minuits (which is great for the price range but still kind of useless......I really have to try reluming on my own  )
> One odd thing about the watch caseback (besides the slogan "Naviforce for dream") is that it says the watch has a stainless steel bezel. So I guess the watch is made partly of stainless steel and the majority of the case being made with a cheaper mixture. It comes in 5 variants. The only thing I dont like, is that the watch is 44mm with a 22mm strap.....My preference is 40mm. I'm also happy the naviforce logo is not red on this watch.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

rossonero73 said:


> View attachment 12727389
> View attachment 12727391
> View attachment 12727393
> 
> ...


those pics do a better job at convincing me than the ones I've seen in the actual Ali postings! Does anyone have any real world pics? You might be able to sell me on that watch after all!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

I wonder if certain Amazon items are region locked, for lack of a better term, because I can find those Shark Army Full Steel Delta Force (aka Monster homage) watches on Amazon UK & Spain but there's always a red message saying "item currently not available". In any event, I recently received my beige one and LOVE it, and I managed to score one of black & purple ones yesterday so I'm quite happy! If I find any of the other colour schemes at that price, I'll jump on them, too! The price is certainly right! 

Do you guys know if there's a way to get a notification from Amazon if / when an item becomes available for sale? 


PS: Proudly wearing my Sinobi Coca Cola bezel diver from Ali today again!


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> I wonder if certain Amazon items are region locked, for lack of a better term, because I can find those Shark Army Full Steel Delta Force (aka Monster homage) watches on Amazon UK & Spain but there's always a red message saying "item currently not available". In any event, I recently received my beige one and LOVE it, and I managed to score one of black & purple ones yesterday so I'm quite happy! If I find any of the other colour schemes at that price, I'll jump on them, too! The price is certainly right!
> 
> Do you guys know if there's a way to get a notification from Amazon if / when an item becomes available for sale?
> 
> PS: Proudly wearing my Sinobi Coca Cola bezel diver from Ali today again!


I don't think it has anything to do with regions, it's showing 'currently unavailable' for me as well, just means they sold out again. There were 5 cream ones in stock a few hours ago.

Amazon sometimes have an 'Alert Me' box on their listings, but not always. I just put things in my wish list and keep an eye on them.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Do you guys know if there's a way to get a notification from Amazon if / when an item becomes available for sale? !


Camelcamelcamel can do this and supports different regions. However, it isn't direct from amazon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ochstin chronograph - Flash Sale - *$10.99*


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

If you live in Europe you can use https://www.curiua.com/ to search multiple Amazons and ebay at the same time. Found a black Shark Army at Amazon.de


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Ochstin chronograph - Flash Sale - *$10.99*


Ordered this a week or so back and waiting for it to be delivered. I liked the look of it and the fact it has working sub dials..... 
I wasn't going to order anymore Chinese watches after being unimpressed with the last one, but for just over £8 i figured this was worth a punt for such a small cost.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Corgeut Black Bay homage *sterile* dial. Picked up for $114 including shipping on Ali. (11/11 sale) It took exactly 31 days to arrive from China. It has the Miyota movement. The band is actually pretty nice too. I am am going to change it because I want a tan band similar to the one in the second photo. I may also change the bezel insert. The 'dot' over the 12 o'clock is a little meh.. The seller was Denny from Time Watch Store. The case has a bright polish, which I'm going to give a brushed Stainless Steel look to eventually. Specs are the Miyota movement, Sapphire crystal and leather band. 41mm case.









This is my "grail" watch:


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Regular Joe said:


> Here's a pic of the one I recently received BTW:


That's actually quite good looking. I'm hoping it looks as good in person when mine arrives.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

About amazon and regions, i can't count the number of watches that are not shipped to Europe ; or the shipping is HUuUge.
Not available may be different though. Is this when you can't see the price ? i oftentimes have products without any price.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

manchette said:


> About amazon and regions, i can't count the number of watches that are not shipped to Europe ; or the shipping is HUuUge.
> Not available may be different though. Is this when you can't see the price ? i oftentimes have products without any price.


I've seen items that were for sale and that I could add to my basket but that had a message below them saying "this item does not ship to (my city name)". But for the links I mentioned above, whereas some people were saying that they could buy the items, I was getting a message in red font saying "this item is not available".


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> I wonder if certain Amazon items are region locked, for lack of a better term, because I can find those Shark Army Full Steel Delta Force (aka Monster homage) watches on Amazon UK & Spain but there's always a red message saying "item currently not available". In any event, I recently received my beige one and LOVE it, and I managed to score one of black & purple ones yesterday so I'm quite happy! If I find any of the other colour schemes at that price, I'll jump on them, too! The price is certainly right!
> 
> Do you guys know if there's a way to get a notification from Amazon if / when an item becomes available for sale?
> 
> PS: Proudly wearing my Sinobi Coca Cola bezel diver from Ali today again!


Amazon is not like eBay, in that its country, or region specific websites carry different ranges of products and vastly different prices. For example, most items on Amazon.jp are not offered in the United States, and Canadians get screwed on imported Chinese watches, pricewise.


----------



## rossonero73 (Sep 24, 2017)

Did anyone had any experience with I&W Carnival watches? They appear to be nice looking, I doubt the loom is this good, but still


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Amazon is not like eBay, in that its country, or region specific websites carry different ranges of products and vastly different prices. For example, most items on Amazon.jp are not offered in the United States, and Canadians get screwed on imported Chinese watches, pricewise.


I'm in Canada and, from what I've seen, the Chinese watches from Ali that I see on Amazon are usually around the same price, give or take a few bucks. In some cases, like those Shark Army monsters and the other steel ones you posted earlier, it's much less expensive on Amazon than Ami; even when factoring in import fees, taxes, and exchange rates.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

The all black Shark Army monster homage is now £60 on Amazon UK..... looks like i ordered just before it went up. I paid £17.39 and its scheduled to be delivered monday. If it had been on Ali for this price, i doubt i'd have gone for it, but Amazon is an easy return if i'm unimpressed with it.
So after earlier this year swearing i'd never buy anymore homage Chinese watches, due to getting crap quality ones in the past, i've bought two in the last week.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Amazon is not like eBay, in that its country, or region specific websites carry different ranges of products and vastly different prices. For example, most items on Amazon.jp are not offered in the United States, and Canadians get screwed on imported Chinese watches, pricewise.


I'm in Canada and, from what I've seen, the prices and Ali and the prices on Amazon aren't usually all that different, give or take a few bucks. And in some cases, like the full steel Shark Army watches you posted and the monster homages, it's much cheaper to buy from Amazon even if you have to factor in import fees, taxes and exchange rate.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

BikerJeff said:


> The all black Shark Army monster homage is now £60 on Amazon UK..... looks like i ordered just before it went up. I paid £17.39 and its scheduled to be delivered monday. If it had been on Ali for this price, i doubt i'd have gone for it, but Amazon is an easy return if i'm unimpressed with it.
> So after earlier this year swearing i'd never buy anymore homage Chinese watches, due to getting crap quality ones in the past, i've bought two in the last week.


The Shark Army monsters are always $97.99 USD on Ali. I've seen their "regular" price on Amazon be between $49.99-99.99 USD. But a handful of us have found a few of them for as low as $18.66 USD on Amazon lately. Seems sporadic and inexplicable but, at that price, I'm willing to take a chance.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> The Shark Army monsters are always $97.99 USD on Ali. I've seen their "regular" price on Amazon be between $49.99-99.99 USD. But a handful of us have found a few of them for as low as $18.66 USD on Amazon lately. Seems sporadic and inexplicable but, at that price, I'm willing to take a chance.


I've found the prices on Ali, Gearbest, Banggood and other Chinese sellers yo yo their prices just as much as Amazon does..... it just comes down to whether you see the lower prices at the right time.
But at least with Amazon it isn't taking a chance at all.... no quibble money back with Amazon if you dont like it.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

$50+ is an insane price for those Shark Army monsters, but <$20 for an attractive full steel quartz is a good deal IMO.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> I'm in Canada and, from what I've seen, the Chinese watches from Ali that I see on Amazon are usually around the same price, give or take a few bucks. In some cases, like those Shark Army monsters and the other steel ones you posted earlier, it's much less expensive on Amazon than Ami; even when factoring in import fees, taxes, and exchange rates.


There are always exceptions, and the Amazon finds I post are those exceptions since I'm shooting for bargain prices. Usually, Ali Express pricing is lower than eBay or Amazon because they are selling direct. Same with Gearbest, if I post a sale it's because they have some huge sale or clearance, but most of the time, Ali Ex is lower.

Except on rare occasions, like 11.11, Ali Express prices are fairly steady and there aren't many sales. If Amazon sees an item isn't selling, their algorithm cuts the price until sales pick up, and then it often shoots back up to more than Ali Express pricing.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> There are always exceptions, and the Amazon finds I post are those exceptions since I'm shooting for bargain prices. Usually, Ali Express pricing is lower than eBay or Amazon because they are selling direct. Same with Gearbest, if I post a sale it's because they have some huge sale or clearance, but most of the time, Ali Ex is lower.
> 
> Except on rare occasions, like 11.11, Ali Express prices are fairly steady and there aren't many sales. If Amazon sees an item isn't selling, their algorithm cuts the price until sales pick up, and then it often shoots back up to more than Ali Express pricing.


I often find the Naviforce cheaper on eBay than on AliX.

For example the NF9063: cheapest price on AliX is 13.95€ Vs. 10.09€ on eBay.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I often find the Naviforce cheaper on eBay than on AliX.
> 
> For example the NF9063: cheapest price on AliX is 13.95€ Vs. 10.09€ on eBay.
> 
> Nicolas


Yup. There are always exceptions, but you should always check all three for the lowest price. In my experience, Ali Express is the lowest 60%-80% of the time. Just like eBay is not always cheapest for every item. For inexpensive watch straps, eBay is usually cheaper than Ali Express. For $50-$100 Chinese automatic watches, Ali Express is often the cheapest.

Gearbest - $3.08
Ali Express - *$1.71*
Amazon.com - $2.44
eBay.com - $2.43












*Guanqin GQ30068 - Omega Aqua Terra homage*

Amazon.com - $93.99
Ali Express - $61.00 (2 stores)
Gearbest - $80.41 >>*Coupon Code "GBWATCH"* >> *$56.29*
eBay - N/A


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

BikerJeff said:


> I've found the prices on Ali, Gearbest, Banggood and other Chinese sellers yo yo their prices just as much as Amazon does..... it just comes down to whether you see the lower prices at the right time.
> But at least with Amazon it isn't taking a chance at all.... no quibble money back with Amazon if you dont like it.


I've had good experiences with Ali so far, and I was deathly afraid to use it at first. Are GearBest and BangGood just as safe and solid? Thanks!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> If Amazon sees an item isn't selling, their algorithm cuts the price until sales pick up, and then it often shoots back up to more than Ali Express pricing.


Interesting! Does the seller have a say on how the low the price can dip?


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> I've had good experiences with Ali so far, and I was deathly afraid to use it at first. Are GearBest and BangGood just as safe and solid? Thanks!


Yes, i'm pretty sure Gearbest and Banggood are much the same as Ali. I also use a deals forum (HUKD) and a lot of people on there order from them and i've not heard anything dodgy.
I've only recently ordered from Gearbest for the first time, a canvas backpack and the Ochstin watch that was also on this thread a few pages back..... its too early for them to be delivered yet. But they were both really cheap, £5 for the backpack and £8 for the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A few interesting watch models new on AliXpress:

First a full calendar Naviforce:
NAVIFORCE.Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sport Men Full Steel Military Quartz Watch Waterproof Date Wristwatch relogios masculino (*$17.74*)








(available in 5 colors)

Then an interesting sterile minimalist watch with a brushed steel dial:
Time100.men Watches simple style leather strap quartz men wristwatch casual style analog display date black color (*$40.78*)








(choice of 6 colors/dials: numerals, roman numbers, indice lines only...)

A well-balanced Cuena chrono (I especially like the dial font):
CUENA.Quartz Wristwatches Relojes Fashion Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Genuine Leather Waterproof Male Clock Relogio Masculino (*$15.58*)








(available in 5 colors)

Tired of SINOBI? Here's a NIBOSI!
NIBOSI.Men Watch Men Wrist Wristwatch Stainless Steel Male Clock (*$19.99*)








"NIBOSI since 1985" (somehow I doubt it) and with "luminous funciton"!
(available in 3 different straps: brown leather, Milanese mesh, or metal bracelet)

Back to SINOBI with a chrono with a 24H pepsi bezel:
SINOBI.2018 New Fashion Mens Watch Rotatable Bezel Full Steel Watch Top Brand Luxury Chronograph Quartz Watch Relogio Masculino (*$27.46*)









A fun concept watch, sterile too, the sun, moon & earth measure respectively the hours, minutes and seconds:
Cool.Men Watch Creative Rotation Earth Sport Watches 2017 New Luxury Leather Quartz Simple Women Wristwatch Relogio Masculino. (*$23.44*)








(choice of silicon or leather strap)

Another sailing-themed Naviforce, with a small rope inside the bezel, resembling a boat lifeline:
NAVIFORCE men watches Top Brand. Luxury Sport Leather Quartz Watch Men's Waterproof Clock Military Wristwatch relogio masculino. (*$17.27*)








(exists in 5 different colors)

And finally a curious open-heart watch with appearing circuitboard:
The new WISH selling silicone fashion belt quartz men watch imitation mechanical watches (*$49.99*)








(5 variations)

Nicolas


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

Here is a 40mm bauhaus style watch for $1, similarly to the ones daniel wellington buys and resells for $150!

https://tinyurl.com/yabbu2at


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> I've had good experiences with Ali so far, and I was deathly afraid to use it at first. Are GearBest and BangGood just as safe and solid? Thanks!


Ali Express has great customer service. And I have probably over 60 orders (not all watches - LOL)

Gearbest I have had no issue with (5 or 6 orders) however their customer service seemed to be slower and a little more difficult to understand at times (they seemed to check messages once a day). That said, they resolved what I asked them to (nothing to do with the product, I placed an order with several items including a Xiami Mi 2 then my wife wanted me to order one more Mi 2 for her - so I placed the order and saw my big order was shipping via airmail while the single Mi 2 was a much slower method. I asked them to combine taht with my big order.

Took messages over several days (again, seemed like they just check messages once a day) and more convoluted than it should have been but they were able to do that


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

F91 said:


> Here is a 40mm bauhaus style watch for $1, similarly to the ones daniel wellington buys and resells for $150!
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/yabbu2at


While DW watches are not worth $150 IMO, they are slightly better made than this one. Daniel Wellington uses stainless steel cases, real leather or NATO straps, and japanese quartz movements. Don't expect more than a few months out of the one above, based on my experience with similarly priced models. The alloy cases start to lose their finish rather quickly, and the Chinese quartz movements are more unreliable. I'm betting the strap is PU (fake) leather. Still, it's amazing they can sell and ship anything that cheap, especially one that works for a few months.


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

Here is a swatch style watch for $2, it sure beats paying $50 for plastic swatch watch at the mall.

https://tinyurl.com/y9ny45tx


----------



## F91 (Dec 9, 2017)

I just found some more to add to above post:

Some fun styles too.

https://tinyurl.com/y9ftng56


----------



## Gyre8 (Jul 22, 2017)

Ref Sinobi 2018 in above post: What's the point of a 24 hour bezel, without a gmt hand? Surely it's useless?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> And finally a curious open-heart watch with appearing circuitboard:
> The new WISH selling silicone fashion belt quartz men watch imitation mechanical watches (*$49.99*)
> 
> 
> ...


That's a *Hublot MP-05 LaFerrari* ($318,000) homage. *Hublot Ferrari watch costs more than the supercar
*


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Regular Joe said:


> I've had good experiences with Ali so far, and I was deathly afraid to use it at first. Are GearBest and BangGood just as safe and solid? Thanks!


GearBest is safe and solid. I have bought these two below in flash sale with very special price, safe and sound in my door step. GearBest packing use small cardboxes, more safer than bubble envelope in Ali, this shipment will cost below $1. Tracking number is trackable until our local post, better than we order watch from ebay usa that using usps. But I found the shipment is took longer time than Ali. GearBest took more than 25days to my doorstep. Ali only took 10-14days same as ebay.














I'm still waiting this one from GearBest.


----------



## rossonero73 (Sep 24, 2017)

Where did you get the strap for your jargar monaco? It looks great. How is the watch holding up?


----------



## rossonero73 (Sep 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> This Sinobi is definitely my least favorite AliXpress watch. Here are my other ones, by order of preference so far:
> 
> Nicolas


Where did you get the strap for your jargar monaco? It looks great. How is the watch holding up?


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

mougino said:


> I often find the Naviforce cheaper on eBay than on AliX.
> 
> For example the NF9063: cheapest price on AliX is 13.95€ Vs. 10.09€ on eBay.
> 
> Nicolas


This is true, same with this Curren 8272 I plan to buy.
On Ali it cost $14.27. In Ebay it cost $11.07.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gyre8 said:


> Ref Sinobi 2018 in above post: What's the point of a 24 hour bezel, without a gmt hand? Surely it's useless?


Yes, I agree that it's functionally useless. You buy it for the look mainly (you have chrono functionality already).

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> That's a *Hublot MP-05 LaFerrari* ($318,000) homage. *Hublot Ferrari watch costs more than the supercar
> *


Thanks Houston!  I'm always impressed by the extent of your knowledge!

I searched the homage reference for 15mn (it ringed a bell) but I eventually gave up. I knew someone would have my back 

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang:
> View attachment 12735359


Lol. Me thinking you would be fish food pretty quick with this solid gold lifeline


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

I really like the Naviforce 9117 with golden dial and brown strap above 

About being able to send very cheap watches : i read on this and it explained how some sellers have business with various post office services (using "bags" for example) so that they decrease a lot their shipping expanditures, ... it allows to send very cheap products to _hook_ potential customers, they increase their income on quantity.

I was wondering : Have you got any experience with Megir, or Nakzen watches ? I'm actually surprised not to see about them. What do you think of the quality/price ratio ? Do you like them ?

Thanks


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

F91 said:


> I just found some more to add to above post:
> 
> Some fun styles too.
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/y9ftng56


Nice watches

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rossonero73 said:


> Where did you get the strap for your jargar monaco? It looks great. How is the watch holding up?


I bought the rally strap 10.90€ on eBay from a German seller called *rimoda_de*. I checked but it seems out of stock now (but still try looking his shop, he may have another strap for replacement).










The Jaragar itself keeps accurate time but the rotor gets stuck easily so it's more of a mecha then an auto... At the beginning of wearing it I found it stopped a few time on my wrist. Now I manually wound it every morning and it runs for 24h straight w/o problem.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

LutFi said:


> This is true, same with this Curren 8272 I plan to buy.
> On Ali it cost $14.27. In Ebay it cost $11.07.
> 
> View attachment 12735305


I bought the Naviforce 9063 for 10€ on eBay. It arrived yesterday. I intend to open the case and rotate the inner bezel to have a dual time. I'll post a mini-review.










[edit] first impression: it's huge! Even my Seiko new Turtle wears smaller. You could almost eat a steak out of those Naviforce!

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Thanks Houston!  I'm always impressed by the extent of your knowledge!
> 
> I searched the homage reference for 15mn (it ringed a bell) but I eventually gave up. I knew someone would have my back
> 
> Nicolas


An amazing watch I would never buy, even if I had that kind of money. Almost unreadable, but they say it has a *50 DAY* power reserve.

BTW - They're wrong. While the watch costs more than many common Ferraris, a plain LaFerrari was going for $1.4+ million in 2016. The upcoming LaFerrari Aperta is fetching $10 million at auction (pre-sale).


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Regular Joe said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang:
> View attachment 12735359


Perfect for all those times when someone stops you in the street and asks for the time, the date, the date two days ago and the date on the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Step back, here comes the Shark Attack!!! I wrote a full review on my blog (see website in profile)

So, an update to the $18.66 SHARK ARMY quartz:


----------



## Coolbeans476 (Nov 12, 2017)

Little off topic, but will I be able to fit a 20mm or 22mm steel mesh band on a 21mm lug width watch in a way that would look OK?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Depends on your own parameters for acceptance of gaps and whether or not you own a file and are prepared to use it!



Coolbeans476 said:


> Little off topic, but will I be able to fit a 20mm or 22mm steel mesh band on a 21mm lug width watch in a way that would look OK?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

First rule of budget watch collecting: Naviforce is ALWAYS bigger than you expect!



mougino said:


> I bought the Naviforce 9063 for 10€ on eBay. It arrived yesterday. I intend to open the case and rotate the inner bezel to have a dual time. I'll post a mini-review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Gearbest have the Tevise Sub homage on a NATO on sale at $18.99. There is a choice of these four colours, plus a black dial version with an anodised case.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_655847.html?wid=21&lkid=12358935


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Elfer996 said:


> Step back, here comes the Shark Attack!!! I wrote a full review on my blog (see website in profile)
> 
> So, an update to the $18.66 SHARK ARMY quartz:
> View attachment 12736805
> ...


Couldn't find your website in your profile, could you post a link to your review?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Coolbeans476 said:


> Little off topic, but will I be able to fit a 20mm or 22mm steel mesh band on a 21mm lug width watch in a way that would look OK?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I managed (with much effort) to put a 22mm shark mesh bracelet on a 20mm lug width, it doesn't look super bad, but I spent almost 3 hours setting it (going back and forth while doing other stuff) and I'm pretty sure now I can't remove it, springbars are unreachable.

Nicolas


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mougino said:


> I managed (with much effort) to put a 22mm shark mesh bracelet on a 20mm lug width, it doesn't look super bad, but I spent almost 3 hours setting it (going back and forth while doing other stuff) and I'm pretty sure now I can't remove it, springbars are unreachable.
> 
> Nicolas


If it comes down to it, dremel will take care of it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> If it comes down to it, dremel will take care of it.


Dremel what? the mesh strap, the springbar, or the watch lugs?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rossonero73 said:


> Where did you get the strap for your jargar monaco? It looks great. How is the watch holding up?


I found the new eBay link for this rally strap: https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/401354933688


----------



## Sanjuro82 (Mar 9, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Couldn't find your website in your profile, could you post a link to your review?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found it:
https://www.okieschopshop.com/2017/...attack-shark-army-saw193-quartz-watch-review/


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Oops, too late, beat me to it.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Well, it might be tricky now that you jammed it on, but normally I reduce the width of the bracelet slightly by filing it it. If one has a dremel, that will be even less work!


mougino said:


> Dremel what? the mesh strap, the springbar, or the watch lugs?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sanjuro82 said:


> I found it:
> https://www.okieschopshop.com/2017/...attack-shark-army-saw193-quartz-watch-review/


Thanks for finding and posting. Thanks to Lanceman as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang:
> View attachment 12735359


Looks nice. Link por favor?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Looks nice. Link por favor?


NAVIFORCE men watches Top Brand. Luxury Sport Leather Quartz Watch Men's Waterproof Clock Military Wristwatch relogio masculino. (*$17.27*)

Nicolas


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

guys bagel explorer II is back ;D but the price.....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GraX said:


> guys bagel explorer II is back ;D but the price.....


Yup I saw they were back in stock. I took my chance on a polar one on eBay for $46 where they're in stock too (but at half the price of AliX...)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

If you can't afford an Autavia £18.88


----------



## Gyre8 (Jul 22, 2017)

Thanks Stephen2020. I've just had to buy one of those. Let's see what it looks like in the flesh.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12739633
> 
> 
> If you can't afford an Autavia £18.88


That looks pretty cool! Could you share a link please? Can't see it in the Ali app.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

https://www..........s.com/item/BEN...32845500276.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.KwULUV 









Link wasn't working for me. Price slightly different now.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

The same seller from whom I bought the beige and the black/purple Shark Army monsters for $18.66 USD has them (and the army green one) back up for $59.99 USD today!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I like the look of this auto with complications from Gearbest's sale https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_552943.html?lkid=12378065 :


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

fatbeagle said:


> bought a new Naviforce for about 15 bucks after coupon. Its a quartz watch but has Day,Date,and a sun and moon indicator. The hands have more lume than the numbers and indices, but it it only lasts for about 30 minuits (which is great for the price range but still kind of useless......I really have to try reluming on my own  )
> One odd thing about the watch caseback (besides the slogan "Naviforce for dream") is that it says the watch has a stainless steel bezel. So I guess the watch is made partly of stainless steel and the majority of the case being made with a cheaper mixture. It comes in 5 variants. The only thing I dont like, is that the watch is 44mm with a 22mm strap.....My preference is 40mm. I'm also happy the naviforce logo is not red on this watch.


Link por favor if it wasn't posted already?


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Link por favor if it wasn't posted already?


Im not sure how to post ali links.......I'll give it a go. https://tinyurl.com/yaudeb9g


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I just got another 11/11 gold mechanical watch. I had bought it for about 80 bucks Canadian. It came with a lot of extras(box,bag,strap adjuster,certificate of authentification....None of which I needed  The watch itself has a lot of nice touches .See through back,signed crown and clasp. The strap could be a little higher quality but it is good enough that I won't change it. It looks like an engraved inside bezel but i think its just printed. The lume is very good....for about 2 minutes. 
The price seems to have gone up, but the store now offers a quartz version that seems to be built the same way...... but at half the price I paid.
https://tinyurl.com/ychmb3jj


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

BikerJeff said:


> The all black Shark Army monster homage is now £60 on Amazon UK..... looks like i ordered just before it went up. I paid £17.39 and its scheduled to be delivered monday. If it had been on Ali for this price, i doubt i'd have gone for it, but Amazon is an easy return if i'm unimpressed with it.
> So after earlier this year swearing i'd never buy anymore homage Chinese watches, due to getting crap quality ones in the past, i've bought two in the last week.


Well, so much for this Shark Army Monster homage, that i ordered from Amazon for £17.39......
After waiting a week for it to be delivered, i've been told its been returned to seller (no reason) and i'll be refunded. Contacted Amazon and told them i'm pissed off about it. They said i can reorder, but its now £59.99 and they wont honour the original price.
Useless !


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GraX said:


> guys bagel explorer II is back ;D but the price.....


eBay seller *lucky-2017* refused my offers starting at $46 + didn't answer any of my 3 messages on the case diameter and the description saying "the 24h hand cannot be set"... So that's a No Go for me. I'll have to find another Explorer II homage.

I do not recommend this seller. This is my second bad experience with him. The first one being a Bagelsport Daydate order and he sent me a 33mm ladies watch instead of the advertised 38mm men watch. Then he tried to bargain so that I change the reason for return from "wrong item received" to "buyer changed his mind"... (which I did not of course)

Nicolas

TL;DR: buy Bagelsport Explo II at $50 on eBay at your own risk. Better wait AliX price drops below its current $100 price tag.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

That is useful feedback - thank-you.



mougino said:


> eBay seller *lucky-2017* refused my offers starting at $46 + didn't answer any of my 3 messages on the case diameter and the description saying "the 24h hand cannot be set"... So that's a No Go for me. I'll have to find another Explorer II homage.
> 
> I do not recommend this seller. This is my second bad experience with him. The first one being a Bagelsport Daydate order and he sent me a 33mm ladies watch instead of the advertised 38mm men watch. Then he tried to bargain so that I change the reason for return from "wrong item received" to "buyer changed his mind"... (which I did not of course)
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Guanqin GS19055 (quartz) - *$28.39* - Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche homage


----------



## rossonero73 (Sep 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> I found the new eBay link for this rally strap: https://www.ebay.de/ulk/itm/401354933688


thanks man, ordered it


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

TACTICOOL EXTRAVAGANZA! My black-&-purple (?) Shark Army monster arrived today and so did my Naviforce 9105! Will post pics as I wear them!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> TACTICOOL EXTRAVAGANZA! My black-&-purple (?) Shark Army monster arrived today and so did my Naviforce 9105! Will post pics as I wear them!


Got a black one yesterday. I'm impressed with the watch. It feels really sturdy (and heavy) and looks really good for the price. wouldn't pay the full price for it though.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Which of his two watches are you referring to?


m3ga said:


> Got a black one yesterday. I'm impressed with the watch. It feels really sturdy (and heavy) and looks really good for the price. wouldn't pay the full price for it though.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

m3ga said:


> Got a black one yesterday. I'm impressed with the watch. It feels really sturdy (and heavy) and looks really good for the price. wouldn't pay the full price for it though.


Yeah, I already had the beige one (got it a few weeks ago) so I knew what to expect. I'm very happy with it; especially at that price. Knowing what I can get on Ali and Amazon, I don't think I'd pay 100$ for a watch ever again.  But, for $18.66 USD I'll certainly take a chance on a watch and, if it works out, stock up on colour variants afterwards.


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin GS19055 (quartz) - *$28.39* - Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche homage


What on earth does a power reserve indicator show on a quartz watch?

Edit - never mind, I zoomed and see the day indicator there. "Reserve du jour" maybe.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I thought this ana-digi on a bracelet looked very decent at the price (Gearbest flash sale $11.99) https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_100948.html?lkid=12403402










This is a Naviforce-sized watch at about 45mm.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Which of his two watches are you referring to?


Shark Army Saw193

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

BikerJeff said:


> Well, so much for this Shark Army Monster homage, that i ordered from Amazon for £17.39......
> After waiting a week for it to be delivered, i've been told its been returned to seller (no reason) and i'll be refunded. Contacted Amazon and told them i'm pissed off about it. They said i can reorder, but its now £59.99 and they wont honour the original price.
> Useless !


Mine Monster arrived today from Amazon.de and I must say I'm impressed with the quality for the price I paid for it (25 EUR with postage). 
And it is even not that monstruos on my tiny wrist - definitely wearable. Now I'm pissed off I didn't ordered the black one as well.

About Amazon, I prefer .........s and their afterservice, but the price on Ali is about 100 USD


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin GS19055 (quartz) - *$28.39* - Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche homage


There is much better alternative to this one - $139 Rider GT-FQ-M001 with Seagull ST1780 automatic movement - https://www.seagullwatchstore.com/New-GT-FQ-M001-Automatic-Wrist-Rider-Watch-p/gtfq-m001.htm


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

For $139 vs $28, what would be noteworthy would be were it not better!



rkovac said:


> There is much better alternative to this one - $139 Rider GT-FQ-M001 with Seagull ST1780 automatic movement - https://www.seagullwatchstore.com/New-GT-FQ-M001-Automatic-Wrist-Rider-Watch-p/gtfq-m001.htm
> View attachment 12747447


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

Pagani vs Shark Army (vs 20 year old IBM keyboard  )
Like them both


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Here's the black and purple (?) one I received in the mail!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Can you imagine what a ruthless band of killers the Shark Army would be?

No quarter.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can you imagine what a ruthless band of killers the Shark Army would be?
> 
> No quarter.


I'm really glad the name isn't that visible on my black one as it is really dumb. I wouldn't buy it otherwise.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Despite the name, I find their branding, logos and packaging to be very professional and high quality. I've actually put the provided decals on my tool chest and I'm looking for a good use for the nice tins the watches came in. I don't know if all Shark Army watches are sold this way but it's certainly the best packaging I've received so far for Chinese watches bought from Ali or Amazon.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rkovac said:


> There is much better alternative to this one - $139 Rider GT-FQ-M001 with Seagull ST1780 automatic movement - https://www.seagullwatchstore.com/New-GT-FQ-M001-Automatic-Wrist-Rider-Watch-p/gtfq-m001.htm


Like Mike_1 said, it does look nicer, but it's almost 5 times the price. The Rider still quite affordable, but in a different price range, so "much better" is somewhat subjective.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Despite the name, I find their branding, logos and packaging to be very professional and high quality. I've actually put the provided decals on my tool chest and I'm looking for a good use for the nice tins the watches came in. I don't know if all Shark Army watches are sold this way but it's certainly the best packaging I've received so far for Chinese watches bought from Ali or Amazon.


Not all come in tins. Most come in simple cardboard boxes, it I think they all come with stickers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

First tritium watch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> rkovac said:
> 
> 
> > There is much better alternative to this one - $139 Rider GT-FQ-M001 with Seagull ST1780 automatic movement - https://www.seagullwatchstore.com/New-GT-FQ-M001-Automatic-Wrist-Rider-Watch-p/gtfq-m001.htm
> ...


This Rider has really nice reviews and it looks 10 times pricier than it costs. Under $140 still very affordable.

But I tend more to automatic watches than quartz


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I bought the Naviforce 9063 for 10€ on eBay. It arrived yesterday. I intend to open the case and rotate the inner bezel to have a dual time. I'll post a mini-review.


I successfully opened the case of my Naviforce 9063, set crown in time-setting mode (pos.C) and pushed the release pin while removing the stem, I unglued and reattached the inner ring in my second time zone position (I used special 3M adhesive for bezel inserts) but now I've been trying to put the stem back unsuccessfully for several days now.

The movement is an *s.epson corp vx43e* quartz.

First pic is before I removed the stem and operate. Second pic is now (where I'm stuck). It seems the "time setting" piece (when crown is in position C) has disappeared back inside the movement... Is that why stem won't stay blocked when I put it back in?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GraX said:


> guys bagel explorer II is back ;D but the price.....


eBay seller *407jenny11* has all Bagelsport Explorer II variants back in stock too, and at half the price of AliX, + I have had good experience with this seller. I just ordered a polar one (finally! been eyeing one for months).

Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Is it possible that the top part of where the stem enters the movement has got bent inwards during the other work you've done? It's either that or that something has broken off altogether, isn't it?



mougino said:


> I successfully opened the case of my Naviforce 9063, set crown in time-setting mode (pos.C) and pushed the release pin while removing the stem, I unglued and reattached the inner ring in my second time zone position (I used special 3M adhesive for bezel inserts) but now I've been trying to put the stem back unsuccessfully for several days now.
> 
> The movement is an *s.epson corp vx43e* quartz.
> 
> First pic is before I removed the stem and operate. Second pic is now (where I'm stuck). It seems the "time setting" piece (when crown is in position C) has disappeared back inside the movement... Is that why stem won't stay blocked when I put it back in?


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

mougino said:


> I successfully opened the case of my Naviforce 9063, set crown in time-setting mode (pos.C) and pushed the release pin while removing the stem, I unglued and reattached the inner ring in my second time zone position (I used special 3M adhesive for bezel inserts) but now I've been trying to put the stem back unsuccessfully for several days now.
> 
> The movement is an *s.epson corp vx43e* quartz.
> 
> First pic is before I removed the stem and operate. Second pic is now (where I'm stuck). It seems the "time setting" piece (when crown is in position C) has disappeared back inside the movement... Is that why stem won't stay blocked when I put it back in?


Hi,

On the 2ns pic, your crown looks like it is too angled and not at the right spot to enter the movement correctly.

I think you should enter straight at 90degrees and under the black plastic part to do it correctly. Check the movement on the side with some magnification and you will see the stem hole. If it doesn't want to enter, maybe the stem is bent.

Good luck,

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks, stem is not bent, and of course stem was incorrectly placed only when taking the pic, I tried to enter the stem inside the correct hole during my manipulations. I guess something is wrong in the movement because I pressed a little here and there too much, I may have wrecked it


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> I successfully opened the case of my Naviforce 9063, set crown in time-setting mode (pos.C) and pushed the release pin while removing the stem, I unglued and reattached the inner ring in my second time zone position (I used special 3M adhesive for bezel inserts) but now I've been trying to put the stem back unsuccessfully for several days now.
> 
> The movement is an *s.epson corp vx43e* quartz.
> 
> First pic is before I removed the stem and operate. Second pic is now (where I'm stuck). It seems the "time setting" piece (when crown is in position C) has disappeared back inside the movement... Is that why stem won't stay blocked when I put it back in?


I am having a related problem with a Naviforce. I couldn't get the stem out without destroying the movement.

I took the thing apart and couldn't get the stem release back to where it goes. Perhaps these movements are rejects?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> I am having a related problem with a Naviforce. I couldn't get the stem out without destroying the movement.
> 
> I took the thing apart and couldn't get the stem release back to where it goes. Perhaps these movements are rejects?


I'm probably telling you stuff you already know, but it's sometimes difficult to work out exactly where you need to push to release the stem. On that Seiko and many Miyota movements, it's a tiny depression right on the end of the release cam. It's only visible if the crown is pushed fully home and is often partly hidden by that thin brown film.

I've highlighted it in this picture:









Also, on many movements you have to push the release cam/lever down when inserting the stem as well as when removing it, otherwise it won't go back in.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Lancman said:


> I'm probably telling you stuff you already know, but it's sometimes difficult to work out exactly where you need to push to release the stem. On that Seiko and many Miyota movements, it's a tiny depression right on the end of the release cam. It's only visible if the crown is pushed fully home and is often partly hidden by that thin brown film.
> 
> I've highlighted it in this picture:
> 
> ...


Those are fair points to bring up. I did figure out that it was under the brown film, it just didn't want to work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen C1009* (Longines Conquest homage) - *$50.75 (Only 4 left!)*
Miyota 8215 movement, 39mm stainless steel case with ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A few new models on AliXpress:

First a very vintage-looking panda chronograph, available either in black or blue:

Keller & Weber Chronograph Men Watches Sport Leather Date Display 3ATM Waterproof Wrist Quartz Watch Casual Mans Clock relogio. (*$23.49*)










Second, a red Orkina (8 variants available):

ORKINA.Retro Calendar Clock Leather Band Quartz Watch Top Luxury Brand Men Watch Casual Wristwatch Mens New Year's Products (*$12.34*)










Then a golden quartz with fluted bezel and guilloche dial:

CHENXI.Top Brand Watch Gold Mens Watch 2017 Luxury Full Golden Wristwatches Quartz Waterproof Male Clock Relogio Masculino. (*$11.12*)










And finally a sterile Sinobi diver, either in white & red or in dark & light blue:

SINOBI Mens Watches Top Luxury Brand 2018 Silicone Band Quartz Sports Watch Men 3ATM Waterproof Male Clock Relogio Masculino (*$27.43*)










Nicolas


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

mougino said:


> First a very vintage-looking panda chronograph, available either in black or blue:
> 
> Keller & Weber Chronograph Men Watches Sport Leather Date Display 3ATM Waterproof Wrist Quartz Watch Casual Mans Clock relogio. (*$23.49*)


This one looks like a nice watch. Too bad that the chrono seconds is on one of the sub-dials (I would love if it was on the big seconds hand).


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

MaverickMCS said:


> This one looks like a nice watch. Too bad that the chrono seconds is on one of the sub-dials (I would love if it was on the big seconds hand).


I agree. I'm on the hunt for a panda chrono too but it's got to have a central chrono seconds hand. The Benyar up above in post 2689 also looked really good, but similarly looked like it had the chrono seconds on a subdial.

The only option I've found so far is a Pagani Design which has a white dial and black subdials and central chronograph seconds, but the subdials are in a vertical layout. Anybody got any other suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuey63 (Sep 25, 2017)

As you say an exact copy of the Longines Conquest. Even the small plate on the end of the crown is there.



HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen C1009* (Longines Conquest homage) - *$50.75 (Only 4 left!)*
> Miyota 8215 movement, 39mm stainless steel case with ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Stuey63 said:


> As you say an exact copy of the Longines Conquest. Even the small plate on the end of the crown is there.


If you like it, you can order it in bulk with whatever name you want on it... http://www.boduwatch.com/en/product/products-0-34.html.

Kinda tightens the case for shared heritage for mushroom brands and replicas, no?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

KAREBO lineup looks interesting. Some with ETA 2824. Most with Miyota, it would seem.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Tevise 9008G





Bobo Bird wooden watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> If you like it, you can order it in bulk with whatever name you want on it... http://www.boduwatch.com/en/product/products-0-34.html.
> 
> Kinda tightens the case for shared heritage for mushroom brands and replicas, no?


I haven't seen a real market for replicas of this model, but plenty of homages. I'm not saying replicas don't exist, but is the calculation any different if 80% or 90% of the cases are being produced for homages?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HI, everyone. I know there are a lot of Naviforce aficionados out there. This is available on Banggood for $16.99. They are available in several different colors other than the gold pictured:









https://www.banggood.com/NAVIFORCE-...&utm_content=Misue&ID=529071&cur_warehouse=CN


----------



## icouch (Jul 9, 2015)

Does anyone know if the Sangdo Aqua Terra homage is available anywhere? I thought about getting one a while back but held off. I saw one in person this weekend and was about to pull the trigger but now I can't find them. I'd prefer one with a blue dial but would also consider others. Also if anyone knows of similar watches on the market I might be interested in those.


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

icouch said:


> Does anyone know if the Sangdo Aqua Terra homage is available anywhere? I thought about getting one a while back but held off. I saw one in person this weekend and was about to pull the trigger but now I can't find them. I'd prefer one with a blue dial but would also consider others. Also if anyone knows of similar watches on the market I might be interested in those.


Is this what you looking for (not blue though)?
*https://tinyurl.com/ydduw2xd*


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

ARE YOU MAN ENOUGH TO HANDLE THIS:


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Guys: Any opinions on the general quality of Curren watches? My benchmarks are Naviforce & Sinobi. I've finally found a model I'd consider buying.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another new model from yet another new brand (but this time very seasonal: if you have a cold and say "Santa" that's the name of the brand* )

Roman numerals with interesting color gradient: nice ; spiky hands: nice (especially the seconds hand) ; full calendar with day of the week: nice! To sum up: a nice watch 

You can mix and match among black/white dial ; black pvd or gold or silver alloy case ; gold/silver indices ; and black/brown faux croc leather strap (that's a lot of combinations!)

SANDA Business Quartz Watch Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Famous Male Clock Leather Wristwatch For Man Hodinky Relogio Masculino (*$12.77*)









* but to be honest the logo font on the dial is so cryptic, you can read SANDA like you can also read SAMOA... 

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Another new model from yet another new brand (but this time very seasonal: if you have a cold and say "Santa" that's the name of the brand* )
> 
> Roman numerals with interesting color gradient: nice ; spiky hands: nice (especially the seconds hand) ; full calendar with day of the week: nice! To sum up: a nice watch
> 
> ...


Is this really a "New" brand? I've seen Sanda digital watches for quite some time. They seem to be imitating SKMEI with their G-SHOCK homage type digitals.


























The name may come from the most popular form of Chinese kickboxing - "Sanda" or "Sanshou".

 
The trademark is registered to Shenzhen WEIHAN Technology Co., Ltd., and dates from August 20, 2016. (The mark consists of "SANDA" in stylized format with a stylized check mark design in the middle of the "n" in "SANDA".)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Yep my bad, let's say the brand was new ..to me 

Thanks for the detailed info as usual Houston!

Nicolas


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> ARE YOU MAN ENOUGH TO HANDLE THIS:
> 
> View attachment 12762101


These Tevise are really automatic or do you have to hand wind them?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

MaverickMCS said:


> These Tevise are really automatic or do you have to hand wind them?


You have to hand wind them. The back rotor is just for show.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I have the $17 winner sub which is truly automatic, back rotor works great. It's one of my favorite AliX watches, looks really neat on white dial with a mesh strap. But you can also get the usual black dial or smurf and hulk variants.

Nicolas


----------



## genis09 (Dec 29, 2017)

That looks pretty nice for the cost.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Be nice if it was water resistant



> Water Resistance Depth: No waterproof


What can you expect for that price?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

genis09 said:


> That looks pretty nice for the cost.


It honestly is! I was surprised too

Nicolas


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Yesterday I was wearing one of my black Naviforce watches and my wife thought it was a Tissot!


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

which naviforce model was that


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

The second hand from my shark army fell off. Any way to remove or fix it?









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

m3ga, if you know what you're doing its actually very simple. You just have to open up the back case, identify where to push with a pin to take the stem out and then turn the movement and put the seconds hand back. If you don't know or don't want take it to a watchmaker. Its a five minute job.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> m3ga, if you know what you're doing its actually very simple. You just have to open up the back case, identify where to push with a pin to take the stem out and then turn the movement and put the seconds hand back. If you don't know or don't want take it to a watchmaker. Its a five minute job.


I'll try it tomorrow. Thank you 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MaverickMCS (Sep 26, 2013)

Just be careful to not bend the hand...


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

shayan44 said:


> which naviforce model was that


The all-black version of NF9056B.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> The all-black version of NF9056B.


oh boi the quality is looking good for $18.thanks


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought this, fitted a Tropic strap, been running maybe 75hrs, time seems spot on.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That's reassuring about the accuracy.

But how's the bezel action? Alignment, overall fit/ finish, etc.

I myself am looking at another CARNIVAL (unfortunately, a bit unappealing name for me) model.
Still on the fence until I know more about this brand.



Stephen2020 said:


> I bought this, fitted a Tropic strap, been running maybe 75hrs, time seems spot on.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The bezels turns normally, lines up nicely, would be better if the bezel grip was a bit sharper or something for more leverage but it's not terrible. I think the movement is Beijing which is supposedly high end from what i've seen around the web. Bracelet was butterfly clasp so replaced it without even taking the plastic off.

Edit: I should have tried turning the bezel on the wrist first!!! Seems about usual when turning it while wearing.
Edit 2: After various turnings, checking how it is, it is now easy on or off the wrist, so just needed some breaking in.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my Binger







today. Really like it. Especially the domed crystal.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Am I the first of us to order this little guy? I don't get any real hits when I google "Sinobi Autavia," which is what I assume people here would call it. Real Autavia below, for reference.
















Either way, pulled the trigger on it. It's 43mm, which is bigger than my ideal 40-41mm (which the original one is, haha, but I don't have $15K, sadly), but I have one 43mm watch that fits nicely, so we shall see. It's all about the lugs. Not a big gamble at ~$25. 

Link, split in two because filter:
https://m.ali
express.com/s/item/32844212563.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&productId=32844212563&productSubject=-


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have seen that, another one to try to resist because of the amount of watches i've got. But very nice except for the massive diameter.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I've probably said/typed this here before, but my Naviforces are almost the ONLY watches I wear that people comment on. And always positively, so far...



Regular Joe said:


> Yesterday I was wearing one of my black Naviforce watches and my wife thought it was a Tissot!


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Got my Binger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohh i also ordered it.its still hasnt arrived yet.but i ordered it with black dial and bracelet.
and dont forget a review if you want to


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

U_A said:


> Am I the first of us to order this little guy? I don't get any real hits when I google "Sinobi Autavia," which is what I assume people here would call it. Real Autavia below, for reference.
> View attachment 12774957
> 
> 
> ...










thats not my watch but i stole this picture from ALI- XPRESS feedback section.i really liked this watch too but i was kinda afraid to buy it cause no one has talked about it and not many feedbacks.but iam thinking of buying it and putting it on a nato or something cause bracelet looks like its not the highest quality


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> iam thinking of buying it and putting it on a nato or something cause bracelet looks like its not the highest quality


Like most AliX bracelets TBH...

But agreed I think it would look great on a thick cow leather strap, like in U_A's Autavia picture.

Nicolas


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

ohh yes yes ofc it would look amazing on vintage kinda looking leather strap i ordered 2 leather straps for my other watches (22mm) so iam hoping this watch lug size is also 22mm.on alix description its written 22mm lug size for this watch but these descriptions are 70% of the time rubbish


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

shayan44 said:


> thats not my watch but i stole this picture from ALI- XPRESS feedback section.i really liked this watch too but i was kinda afraid to buy it cause no one has talked about it and not many feedbacks.but iam thinking of buying it and putting it on a nato or something cause bracelet looks like its not the highest quality


It looks like it has solid links, but I'm not a bracelet guy anyway, so if I do keep the watch (if it looks giant on me, it'll end up for sale here or given to a friend), I'm
going to put it on a leather strap. Not sure if it'll be a dark tan, or a dark coffee brown. Interesting... One picture in the description shows the bracelet with all brushed links, but all the others show it with polished/chrome center links. Guessing it'll have the shiny ones, since the one in the review photo does.

It doesn't look bad in that photo, honestly. The only thing I don't like is the crown/crown guard/pushers... But I'm sure it had to be that way, to make a homage at a reasonable price.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Damn fine watch. I should know - I have one. 
But a bunch people went hysterical over it for being, I don't know, whatever, anything and everything you wanna say to hate Chinese watches even if you don;t have the watch under discussion: "junk" "fake" ripoff" etc.
Weird mentality.

Anyway enjoy yours! I sure do mine. ;-)
















m3ga said:


> Got my Binger today. Really like it. Especially the domed crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Damn fine watch. I should know - I have one.
> But a bunch people went hysterical over it for being, I don't know, whatever, anything and everything you wanna say to hate Chinese watches even if you don;t have the watch under discussion: "junk" "fake" ripoff" etc.
> Weird mentality.
> 
> ...


It is one of my favourite China watches. Really like the classic look. But i'm wondering, is the strap real leather? Doesn't look like it.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

m3ga said:


> It is one of my favourite China watches. Really like the classic look. But i'm wondering, *is the strap real leather? *Doesn't look like it.


I changed mine to a dark brown croc right away - for the color mainly.

But I didn't have an issue with the black strap it originally came on.
But then, I also like most airline foods, and don't really understand people who claim to rather starve than eat "that crap."
Shrug.

People really protest about everything too much, as if that shows how elevated they are.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I changed mine to a dark brown croc right away - for the color mainly.
> 
> But I didn't have an issue with the black strap it originally came on.
> But then, I also like most airline foods, and don't really understand people who claim to rather starve than eat "that crap."
> ...


The biggest problem I have with the strap is that it feels a bit inflexible but maybe that will change overtime. And with China watches there are always consessions. Mostly in the idiotic names that is.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

m3ga said:


> The biggest problem I have with the strap is that it feels a bit inflexible but maybe that will change overtime. And with China watches there are always consessions. Mostly in the idiotic names that is.


Wait! I got this confused with another watch I bought recently.
I bought the BINGER on a BRACELET.

So, I don't know what the black leather strap was like.
Sorry for the mess up.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The more I see them the more I like them, "Max Bing", or something!


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

U_A said:


> It looks like it has solid links, but I'm not a bracelet guy anyway, so if I do keep the watch (if it looks giant on me, it'll end up for sale here or given to a friend), I'm
> going to put it on a leather strap. Not sure if it'll be a dark tan, or a dark coffee brown. Interesting... One picture in the description shows the bracelet with all brushed links, but all the others show it with polished/chrome center links. Guessing it'll have the shiny ones, since the one in the review photo does.
> 
> It doesn't look bad in that photo, honestly. The only thing I don't like is the crown/crown guard/pushers... But I'm sure it had to be that way, to make a homage at a reasonable price.


this watch dont look that big but i never seen it irl so i cant say that for sure
chrome kinda watches are deal breaker to me especially with chrome link and in this watch it seems center is chromed and side are kinda brushed and watch dial is chrome too but you know its just $25 dollar and it seems lts worth it

ps do you have any idea what movement this uses


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Wait! I got this confused with another watch I bought recently.
> I bought the BINGER on a BRACELET.
> 
> So, I don't know what the black leather strap was like.
> Sorry for the mess up.


The more I look at it the more I'm certain it is fake leather. What strap did you use?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

m3ga said:


> The more I look at it the more I'm certain it is fake leather. What strap did you use?


I put a real crocodile on mine.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I changed mine to a dark brown croc right away - for the color mainly.


this watch uses 18mm straps right?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

shayan44 said:


> this watch uses 18mm straps right?


20mm


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I put a real crocodile on mine.


Do you have a link or name?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

m3ga said:


> Do you have a link or name?


Just type in *GENUINE CROC 20MM *on ebay, and set the minimum price at 20 USD to get rid of all the junk.
You should be able to find many decent ones - German or Thai or Italian for under 50 USD.


----------



## supertom (Jan 3, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> More 11.11 watches upon which to report! (I think I only have one straggler left after this.)
> 
> This is my first Panerai homage and it's sneaky-nice at only $9.70. The case has kind of a bead-blasted finish; they say it's stainless steel. Sandwich dial looks good, a little dome to the crystal, nice leather strap. This will get wrist-time.
> 
> ...


Just got my NOBDA in last week I went with the green strap. Really nice for the price. I did wear it outside doing yard work and glass did fog up easily


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Regular Joe said:


> Guys: Any opinions on the general quality of Curren watches? My benchmarks are Naviforce & Sinobi. I've finally found a model I'd consider buying.


Curren surprisingly good in quality, I prefer Curren over Naviforce & Sinobi, especially their military style watch.

Sinobi some times lacks quality control, sometimes you got good quality, sometimes you got lemon.

My Curren watch below have quartz time module from Seiko which is good in time keeping.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

So what are the chances that a watch like this will actually work for some time? I mean its extremely cheap for such a complicated mechanical watch. I would like to try it, taking in consideration I won't have money for the Longines any time soon.

Guan Qin Masters Collection









What do you think @HoustonReal ? I know you have extensive knowledge in Chinese watches. My main concern would be if all the dates work automatically, or you chave to manually change them each day, week, month etc.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

LutFi said:


> Curren surprisingly good in quality, I prefer Curren over Naviforce & Sinobi, especially their military style watch.
> 
> Sinobi some times lacks quality control, sometimes you got good quality, sometimes you got lemon.
> 
> My Curren watch below have quartz time module from Seiko which is good in time keeping.


A man wants the link


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> My main concern would be if all the dates work automatically, or you chave to manually change them each day, week, month etc.


...or even if they are purely decorative (!)

Nicolas


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

mougino said:


> ...or even if they are purely decorative (!)
> 
> Nicolas


That also!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Wow, that is a bizarre watch. It shows the date twice? It shows day/night twice (24hr and sun/moon)? The movement can't power the month/year, can it?

Also, pictures show what looks like a rotor from a miyota 8200-series. That also can't be right, can it?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just ordered one also. Found the cheapest one and with their coupon came to £18.46. Too cheap to not give it a go despite the large diameter.



U_A said:


> Am I the first of us to order this little guy? I don't get any real hits when I google "Sinobi Autavia," which is what I assume people here would call it. Real Autavia below, for reference.
> View attachment 12774957
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

got my search engine watch it cost me $90 and the one with the strap was $85 or something i believe 
good thing about this watch is the built quality is good.it looks way expensive and elegant than the price.that doomed crystal looks very good.it uses seiko nh35a movement bracelet quality is pretty awesome but i will slap on a leather strap later and the bracelet it came with is actually pretty nice quality.for me and probably most people its perfect size not too big not to small 
bad things its not sapphire crystal as ALI XPRESS seller sell it as i knew this before.i think the crown is pretty small.lume is absolutely terrible.
overall its worth it no doubt in that built quality is terrific everything is good good chance of that crystal getting scratched.took like 13-15days to reach my pakistan

ps: sorry for bad pictures iam not good at photography game


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hey  It's the size of the pictures that bothers me actually, it seems to me that Mougino knows a good tool to resize pictures, could you please remind us its name Mougino ? 
Thanks


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

There is an editor, easy to enlarge or reduce.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Its the lack of a link that bothers me 8)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hey  It's the size of the pictures that bothers me actually, it seems to me that Mougino knows a good tool to resize pictures, could you please remind us its name Mougino ?
> Thanks


https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.simplemobilephotoresizer


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Its the lack of a link that bothers me 8)


Me? That is in google play store, didn't know how to link


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Me? That is in google play store, didn't know how to link


I think rich was talking either about the Binger watch or its metal bracelet 

Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ah!


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

manchette said:


> Hey  It's the size of the pictures that bothers me actually, it seems to me that Mougino knows a good tool to resize pictures, could you please remind us its name Mougino ?
> Thanks


As an alternative to resizing, if you are posting via the web interface, you can set the size and the alignment of the image as you insert it. For instance, here's the inside of a Bagelsport Explorer. You can even click on it for a higher resolution. I think this is a better option than resizing.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

swank said:


> As an alternative to resizing, if you are posting via the web interface, you can set the size and the alignment of the image as you insert it. For instance, here's the inside of a Bagelsport Explorer. You can even click on it for a higher resolution. I think this is a better option than resizing.


Love it - How do I do that?


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Love it - How do I do that?


After you upload your image, just double-click the image and you'll get a window to set the alignment and size. I usually choose Center and Medium.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> So what are the chances that a watch like this will actually work for some time? I mean its extremely cheap for such a complicated mechanical watch. I would like to try it, taking in consideration I won't have money for the Longines any time soon.
> 
> Guan Qin Masters Collection
> 
> ...


I only own one Guanqin watch, but it has been very good. Mine uses the Dixmont-Guangzhou DG2803, three-hand, Date/Date movement. From what I know of the brand, they don't produce any watches with non-functional sub-dials.

Guanqin is NOT a watch manufacturer, merely a *brand* that outsources production to various OEM companies, mostly based in Shenzhen. For example, they made an Omega Aqua Terra homage (*GQ30068*) that is almost identical to the Sangdo OM311 series.

View attachment 12780555
View attachment 12780559


Guanqin uses a wide variety of movements (Dixmont, Sea-Gull, Seiko, Miyota, etc.), since I think they also uses several different OEM watch manufacturers. The movement in this watch (*GQ20022*) appears to be made by Sea-Gull, judging from the decoration shown in the pictures. I would assume that the movement *simulates* a perpetual calendar movement, but month and year changes may be manual, and the moon phase is strictly a 24-hour, Day/Night dial.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

bearwithwatch said:


> A man wants the link


Here we go https://goo.gl/5uxiAd


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Yeah, they have a couple of pictures like that of the back, which is much different from the 3 pictures that look like a Miyota:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sewor model SEWOR R09. Automatic 
Link: SEWOR Brand Mechanical Automatic self wind Skeleton Watches Fashion Casual Men Watch Luxury Clock Genuine Leather Strap 2017-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group

Arrived yesterday. This watch is certainly an "inspiration" of Hamilton open heart.
Went for grey-silver color to have something different in my collection.
Been using it since yesterday, and this is what I found out.

- No spinning wheel as you see in Hamilton open heart, can't expect much at $16.50.
- The only moveable part you see is from hole under SEWOR text. That "moving par" is more like a hammer for seconds. I don't know the proper terminology of that part.
- The power reserve is rather low. I took off the watch at about 2335 hrs and the watch stopped at 0500.
- I yet have to notice if watch stops while wearing.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Sewor model SEWOR R09. Automatic
> Link: SEWOR Brand Mechanical Automatic self wind Skeleton Watches Fashion Casual Men Watch Luxury Clock Genuine Leather Strap 2017-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> Arrived yesterday. This watch is certainly an "inspiration" of Hamilton open heart.
> ...


Thanks for the mini review!

Did you notice if the rotor moves freely and smoothly in order the recharge the movement?

On some other cheap AliX watch (Jaragar rally) rotor is just for show, it's always stuck or barely moves, so it's more of a meca than an auto. It always stops if I don't manually fully wind it every 12 hours...

Nicolas


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Thanks for the mini review!
> 
> Did you notice if the rotor moves freely and smoothly in order the recharge the movement?
> 
> ...


It does move but not as smoothly and quickly as in one Parnis I got. 
Let's call it a semi-automatic watch :-d


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey guys, I found a website that sells a discontinued Naviforce watch that I really like. I've never heard of this site: https://alexnld.com/ Do you guys know anything about it? Is it safe? Thanks!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Hey guys, I found a website that sells a discontinued Naviforce watch that I really like. I've never heard of this site: https://alexnld.com/ Do you guys know anything about it? Is it safe? Thanks!


They seem to sell on Amazon too:

https://www.google.com/search?q=alex+nld+opinion

www.resellerratings.com/amp/store/Alexnld_com


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> Hey guys, I found a website that sells a discontinued Naviforce watch that I really like. I've never heard of this site: https://alexnld.com/ Do you guys know anything about it? Is it safe? Thanks!


Never heard of it, but that is a good spotting there. I assume you are looking at the 9041, which makes a great luming project watch.









I did a quick search and it appears to be legit, but there is always risk involved.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandro8086 (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi guys, I'm looking for a quartz Submariner homage. Is there anything interesting?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> They seem to sell on Amazon too:
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=alex+nld+opinion
> 
> www.resellerratings.com/amp/store/Alexnld_com


Thanks!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Sporkboy said:


> Never heard of it, but that is a good spotting there. I assume you are looking at the 9041, which makes a great luming project watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there! Yep! I've been trying to find a 9041 ever since I found out it existed!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> Hey there! Yep! I've been trying to find a 9041 ever since I found out it existed!


Aidis and Angela Bos make similar models if you have trouble finding the Naviforce. The Aidis runs $20-$30 on Ali Express. The Bos 8015G runs about $46.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Aidis and Angela Bos make similar models if you have trouble finding the Naviforce. The Aidis runs $20-$30 on Ali Express. The Bos 9015G runs about $46.


Thanks! I've had my eye on the Aidis for a while. The price is right but I don't know the brand whereas I have 3 Naviforces already. Any idea about the quality? I still wouldn't mind getting the Naviforce version though; brand loyalty has kicked in.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you HoustonReal!!


----------



## smille76 (May 3, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> Thanks! I've had my eye on the Aidis for a while. The price is right but I don't know the brand whereas I have 3 Naviforces already. Any idea about the quality? I still wouldn't mind getting the Naviforce version though; brand loyalty has kicked in.


Hi,

Anybody knows if this is really tritium or just enhanced pics made to look like tritium ?

I have a cheap Luminox knockoff watch and it only has regular lume markers shaped like tritium vials!!

Cheers

Seb

Envoyé de mon WAS-L03T en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

smille76 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody knows if this is really tritium or just enhanced pics made to look like tritium ?
> 
> ...


It's not Tritium, just tubes of luminous material.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

They are showing a good selection which does definitely include several discontinued models that are hard to find.

Their prices are pretty high, though, for a Naviforce, at around $25-$35.



Regular Joe said:


> Hey guys, I found a website that sells a discontinued Naviforce watch that I really like. I've never heard of this site: https://alexnld.com/ Do you guys know anything about it? Is it safe? Thanks!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

smart band B15P





Jaragar Monaco A569 M24


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> smart band B15P
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, what are you doing with all these watches? Does ad revenue pay for new watches now?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> They are showing a good selection which does definitely include several discontinued models that are hard to find.
> 
> Their prices are pretty high, though, for a Naviforce, at around $25-$35.


I'm okay with the price cause I really like that watch but I'm hesitant to buy from that shop.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> They are showing a good selection which does definitely include several discontinued models that are hard to find.
> 
> Their prices are pretty high, though, for a Naviforce, at around $25-$35.


I'm okay with the price cause I really like that watch but I'm hesitant to buy from that shop.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> I'm okay with the price cause I really like that watch but I'm hesitant to buy from that shop.


They offer PayPal payment. Use it and you'll be covered by PayPal protection plan in case of screw-up or anything bad from seller side.

Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

As Nicolas, advises, pay with paypal...and my advice is to check current, particularly newly-issued models first as there are some pretty nice new ones that I'm only just seeing for the first time, like this one:

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_1029843.html?wid=21&lkid=12590973












Regular Joe said:


> I'm okay with the price cause I really like that watch but I'm hesitant to buy from that shop.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> They offer PayPal payment. Use it and you'll be covered by PayPal protection plan in case of screw-up or anything bad from seller side.
> 
> Nicolas


BAM! Perfect! Will do!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> As Nicolas, advises, pay with paypal...and my advice is to check current, particularly newly-issued models first as there are some pretty nice new ones that I'm only just seeing for the first time, like this one:
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_1029843.html?wid=21&lkid=12590973


Believe it or not, I already have that one!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Ah! How long have you had it? I'm sure I've never seen it before! How nice is it in person?



Regular Joe said:


> Believe it or not, I already have that one!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Ah! How long have you had it? I'm sure I've never seen it before! How nice is it in person?


I've had it for a few weeks now. I think I ordered it before Christmas. It's very nice and I'm very happy with it. My only comment is that the black metal is fairly shiny whereas I assumed it was more matte because I thought it was a military / tactical style watch. It's certainly not a problem; it's just not evident from the pictures IMO.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

I've decided not to buy from AlexNLD after all. They don't carry the colour I really want and I don't love the other colours enough to pay the inflated price and justify taking a leap of faith on a website I don't know. I'll probably buy the Aidis Luminox homage instead unless something else on Ali catches my eye soon enough.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

BalooSD said:


> my excessive impulse purchases arrived today. one of these things is different from the others. lol
> View attachment 7386514


That's the left handed version dummy!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Juant said:


> Here is something I could not resist:
> 
> View attachment 7515970
> 
> ...


I would have thought it's pretty obvious
The H in the 24 hr dial is for High Noon.

Actually I quite like the design style but not the final implementation.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Well, some them go as gifts for my friends, some of them I sell ...
And yes, I am getting some money form the ads, it's enough to get 3-4 watches every month



Sporkboy said:


> Just curious, what are you doing with all these watches? Does ad revenue pay for new watches now?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Binger watch review


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> Well, some them go as gifts for my friends, some of them I sell ...
> And yes, I am getting some money form the ads, it's enough to get 3-4 watches every month


Well, you deserve it! I think your reviews are great.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Well, you deserve it! I think your reviews are great.


I second that!

I really like the format of the reviews, very professional!

Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks. Most of the black Naviforces seem to have that shiny finish, but I think a few have matte. One of mine uses a combination. Unfortunately most retailers seem to give very approximate or inaccurate information about the details, which does add an element of gamble to the purchase. I see so many Naviforces I fancy buying until I realise just how big they are. Just to be sure, if you can be bothered to tell me, what is the exact size of the one we're talking about here?


Regular Joe said:


> I've had it for a few weeks now. I think I ordered it before Christmas. It's very nice and I'm very happy with it. My only comment is that the black metal is fairly shiny whereas I assumed it was more matte because I thought it was a military / tactical style watch. It's certainly not a problem; it's just not evident from the pictures IMO.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Mike_1 said:


> Thanks. Most of the black Naviforces seem to have that shiny finish, but I think a few have matte. One of mine uses a combination. Unfortunately most retailers seem to give very approximate or inaccurate information about the details, which does add an element of gamble to the purchase. I see so many Naviforces I fancy buying until I realise just how big they are. Just to be sure, if you can be bothered to tell me, what is the exact size of the one we're talking about here?


The official description says 47mm and I'd say that sounds about right. Regarding the shininess of black watches, I don't mind taking a gamble because, for military / tactical style watches, I know I can always just put them on a black NATO to tone it down. So far so good!


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Just as I feared 



Regular Joe said:


> The official description says 47mm and I'd say that sounds about right. Regarding the shininess of black watches, I don't mind taking a gamble because, for military / tactical style watches, I know I can always just put them on a black NATO to tone it down. So far so good!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

shayan44 said:


> ohh i also ordered it.its still hasnt arrived yet.but i ordered it with black dial and bracelet.
> and dont forget a review if you want to
> 
> Anyone know the lug width? I have seen a few listings that say 'strap width 18.5mm' !!!!!!
> ...


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> I second that!
> 
> I really like the format of the reviews, very professional!
> 
> Nicolas


I agree! It's a great way for potential buyers to get a realistic look at the watches themselves and to get an idea of what to expect from their quality (or lack thereof)! Very helpful!


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Well, some them go as gifts for my friends, some of them I sell ...
> And yes, I am getting some money form the ads, it's enough to get 3-4 watches every month


OK, I was hoping that was the case. It is always fun when a hobby can self perpetuate. If you are looking for requests, I have been wondering about the 'jump hour' style watches. I know they rotate and don't jump, but I like the idea of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> shayan44 said:
> 
> 
> > ohh i also ordered it.its still hasnt arrived yet.but i ordered it with black dial and bracelet.
> ...


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Hey, my Geekthink 'northern lights' arrived. Great fit & finish!


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

There was an Ochstin (IWC homage) watch that was talked about on this thread some time back. Well i ordered one from Gearbest about a month ago and it turned up today. It cost the stupidly cheap price of £8.

























In terms of quality, even my cheapest Casio's are leagues above it, but what the hell it was only £8. The strap is marked 'genuine leather' LOL its obviously plastic. Sub dials do work but dont reset exactly to zero. When you pull the crown out, the hands have some movement on their own if you tilt the watch. The case is just painted and i expect it will scratch off easily.
Saying all that though, i really like the look of it and will wear it sometimes.... it'll be interesting to see how long it lasts.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Dumped the plastic strap and put on a canvas desert camo strap (another Chinese cheapie at £1 from Ebay) I think it suits it and is far more comfortable than the plastic strap.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

BikerJeff said:


> Dumped the plastic strap and put on a canvas desert camo strap (another Chinese cheapie at £1 from Ebay) I think it suits it and is far more comfortable than the plastic strap.
> 
> View attachment 12796005
> 
> ...


Well, the pictures look good. I hope you get some enjoyment out of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

I've changed the strap again..... its now on a plain black nylon strap.

:-d:-d


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BikerJeff said:


> I've changed the strap again..... its now on a plain black nylon strap.
> 
> :-d:-d


I'm still waiting for that camo strap to arrive!

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

jetcash said:


> I'm still waiting for that camo strap to arrive!
> 
> Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


It took a month for mine to arrive..... i've just ordered the blue and the black as well.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Rainshadow said:


> Hey, my Geekthink 'northern lights' arrived. Great fit & finish!
> View attachment 12795233


Cool watch fellow, do you have link?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hughlysses (Sep 27, 2017)

Victorv said:


> Cool watch fellow, do you have link?


Looks like this is it (site won't let me post the whole link): /item/GeekThink-Men-Women-Modern-Style-Watches-Top-Luxury-Brand-Quartz-Wristwatch-Stainless-Steel-Mesh-Band-Northern/32835082011.html


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

BikerJeff said:


> It took a month for mine to arrive..... i've just ordered the blue and the black as well.


Mine came today!









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jetcash said:


> Mine came today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool combo! Congrats 

Nicolas


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hughlysses said:


> Looks like this is it (site won't let me post the whole link): /item/GeekThink-Men-Women-Modern-Style-Watches-Top-Luxury-Brand-Quartz-Wristwatch-Stainless-Steel-Mesh-Band-Northern/32835082011.html


Thanks fellow

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

jetcash said:


> Mine came today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They really are a great buy for the cheap price of around a £1, they have a pretty good buckle as well.....
Much better than the cheap £1 Natos from China, that are never long enough for me.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

GOER
Unknown model number
link: https://tinyurl.com/y93ytpfl

I was looking for something rectangle or square without roman numerals or any numerals. The XII at 12 o'clock is bearable.

Arrived yesterday, and on wrist ever since except sleeping and shower. My impression after 24 hours:

- Watch gained 14 seconds during this time.
- Needed slight manual winding on first use.
- Both second hands are working as intended.
- Pulling crown at second stage to fix the time is difficult. Had to use a scissor which was the nearest available option :-d


----------



## Rainshadow (Oct 5, 2017)

Yes, that's the one. Can be had for 16 euros if you scroll and click on the link half way down the page.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Thanks for posting about this one. I have come SO close to getting one of these several times. I still might well sometime, although I doubt they will ever get any cheaper than £8!

I look forward to possibly hearing about its longevity sometime. The shiny black finish looks a bit like what Naviforce are using and which seems to wear surprisingly well.

I think it might be possible to reset the resting points for the subdials with some button pressing and holding. I seem to remember that I've done that before to Megirs which probably use the same movement.



BikerJeff said:


> There was an Ochstin (IWC homage) watch that was talked about on this thread some time back. Well i ordered one from Gearbest about a month ago and it turned up today. It cost the stupidly cheap price of £8.
> 
> View attachment 12795917
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Please could someone post a link for this camo strap? I must have missed it when it was first discussed and can't find it. Thanks!



BikerJeff said:


> It took a month for mine to arrive..... i've just ordered the blue and the black as well.


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Please could someone post a link for this camo strap? I must have missed it when it was first discussed and can't find it. Thanks!


There's many sellers for these canvas straps on Ebay..... this is just one...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tatical-...%3Ae67597101600ab6bf8df5b73ffe79f3a%7Ciid%3A1


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> Thanks for posting about this one. I have come SO close to getting one of these several times. I still might well sometime, although I doubt they will ever get any cheaper than £8!
> 
> I look forward to possibly hearing about its longevity sometime. The shiny black finish looks a bit like what Naviforce are using and which seems to wear surprisingly well.
> 
> I think it might be possible to reset the resting points for the subdials with some button pressing and holding. I seem to remember that I've done that before to Megirs which probably use the same movement.


I'm not too bothered about the subdials, it was only the look of the watch i liked. The subdial hands have some slop in them anyway, if the watch is shook they move position slightly.
Its currently only £9 on Gearbest.....

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_493594.html

I've now put it on a Nato, i think this type of strap suits it best.









Its worth buying if you like the look and as a IWC homage.... just dont expect any quality to it.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

It looks great on the black NATO!


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

This beauty is on my wrist since I got it from ali... - Aesop 9016G (gray dial) - link https://tinyurl.com/ybfnkeg4

The dial looks really beautiful, even more in person. Lume is weak but it is there and I can read the time in the dark (most of the time).

The case is probably steel and it already resisted few rough touches with tables, doors and walls without any marks or dents.

Bracelet is not top notch but considering the price it is of nice quality with solid links, solid end links and solid clasp. But I don't like the shinny effect (my personal taste). Clasp is one of those push button hidden ones, I dont like so much. This type of clasp comes without micro adjustment, so it is quite possible, the bracelet will be too tight or too loose. So i'm considering replacing the bracelet with some nice leader strap (I'm still looking for one). Bracelet width is not 21 mm (as stated on ali...), but 22!

What concerns me the most is the movement. Anyway I must say it is quite accurate for chinese? automatic (about -8 seconds a day), but rotor doesn't rotate freely as on my other watches. It is very easy to turn watch in position, where the rotor pendulum is upside down and it wont rotate. I never saw anything like this before on any watch. Even on cheaper Fineat rotor rotates way better than on this Aesop. At first I didn't expect the power reserve will last through the night, but it somehow always did. But don't expect 40 hours power reserve. When I put it off the wrist it stops after about 10 hours.

Not bad for US $35


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A few new AliXpress watches:

An all-metal Sinobi w/date: SINOBI Top Marque De Luxe En Acier Plein Montre-Bracelet Hommes Montre Ãtanche Hommes de Montre Automatique Date Lumineux Montres Hommes Horloge saat *(US $29.76)* [from Ali Express]









A "1985" Nibosi chrono: NIBOSI Hommes Montres Top Marque De Luxe De Mode Montre Hommes Sport Quartz Horloge En Acier Plein D'affaires Montre Étanche Relogio Masculino *(US $20.90 - US $23.75)* [from Ali Express]









A sub w/ chrono Sinobi: SINOBI Complet En Acier Inoxydable Hommes Montre À Quartz Horloge Hommes D'affaires De la Mode Quartz-Montre de Sport De Luxe marque Relogio Masculino *(US $26.99)* [from Ali Express]









A big all-metal chrono w/ a fun dial: TEMEITE Mens Grand cadran montres de luxe or en acier inoxydable bracelet de quartz étanche calendrier homme horloge Relogio Masculino *(US $17.02 - US $18.83)* [from Ali Express]









A very cheap Pagani Design w/ gorgeous green dial: PAGANI DESIGN Luxe Marque Montres À Quartz Hommes Creative Montre-Bracelet Étanche Tourner En Arrière De Mode Casual Horloge montre homme *(US $39.99)* [from Ali Express]









A golden Day Date homage: Holuns hommes montres 2017 marque de luxe d'affaires or quartz en acier inoxydable calendrier étanche relogio masculino montre-bracelet *(US $33.99)* [from Ali Express]









A cheap Date Just homage in a choice of 3 colors: Nouveautés Orologio CHRONOS Hommes Montres Casual Quartz Montres Homme Horloge Relogio Masculino Relojes Mujer Montre Femme *(US $8.82)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

NIBOSI ??? Now we know how the Chinese come up with their weird brand names; just rearrange the letters of another brand (in this case SINOBI)! :roll:

Unless of course this is really a Sinobi but the person printing the dials was dyslexic. ;-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Lancman said:


> NIBOSI ??? Now we know how the Chinese come up with their weird brand names; just rearrange the letters of another brand (in this case SINOBI)! :roll:
> 
> Unless of course this is really a Sinobi but the person printing the dials was dyslexic. ;-)


No, it's really a new brand 
See my old post @
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44790491

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> A few new AliXpress watches:
> A very cheap Pagani Design w/ gorgeous green dial: PAGANI DESIGN Luxe Marque Montres À Quartz Hommes Creative Montre-Bracelet Étanche Tourner En Arrière De Mode Casual Horloge montre homme *(US $39.99)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> ...


I got this watch. Be aware that is a reverse watch. So the clock runs backwards.
Looks really good though.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Is it just me or is the lume on the Sinobi chrono just photoshopped on? 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi 
How do you read urls designed for mobile devices (m.ali_xpress...) on a desktop ?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hi
> How do you read urls designed for mobile devices (m.ali_xpress...) on a desktop ?


Loose the M from the url

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

i've tried this, this gives me a page not found error (404).


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't own one, but I've run across them before -* Shenzhen Jieyong (Starking) Clocks & Watches Co. Ltd.*, founded in 1992. They produce a few Tissot homages. I'm assuming they're using an ETA 2824 clone, like the Sea-Gull ST2130. I think a few other former state factories also make 2824 clones. $50 is a steal for sapphire and an ST2130. The PTS catalog may have other 28,800 movements (5000 & 7100 series). Pretty sure Liaoning Peacock makes one (SL3000). Starking is claiming this is their "SK series of single calendar -1813" inhouse movement, but you can bet it's probably sourced from one of the large Chinese movement manufacturers.
> 
> These are movement renderings off the Starking site:


I have the white one and am thinking about the black.
So far these watches are amazing for the price IMHO.

Additional info that might be of interest
50m WR
Hacking movement
11mm case thickness (although specs say 12) 
Nice cushion case design.
nice butterfly clasp and the bracelet has solid end links
In the flesh the dial and hands look very clean and crisp (and the sapphire crystal also helps). Applied markers are very good.
Accuracy after a few weeks is still very good approx 3spd overall.

As one who has previously mainly stuck with bezel watches I find this one very easy to read and use in general.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

swank said:


> I am still interested in this STARKING watch. Stainless, sapphire, and a 28.8k bph movement for $50 is intriguing.
> 
> View attachment 12516977
> 
> ...


Yes I have one. 
Go for it. Very nice watch.
Band is 20mm not 19.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Is it really a 28.8k movement? You said it was hacking, is it hand-winding too?

Any pics of yours? I am interested in the non-black version especially, but I wasn't sure if it was white or silver.


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

It is paper white dial but it looks amazing. Movement is 28800 and handwinding, also incredibly accurate out of the box

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

swank said:


> Is it really a 28.8k movement? You said it was hacking, is it hand-winding too?
> 
> Any pics of yours? I am interested in the non-black version especially, but I wasn't sure if it was white or silver.


Yes 28.8 as checked with timegrapher.
Hacking = Yes
Hand Wind = Yes
Quickset date = Yes.
Sorry but I'm a habitual strap changer.
The dial is a crisp white and the applied markers and hands are very well finished. 
You can see the facets in the first photo which reflect light depending on the direction. The flat crystal does present a very clear view of the face.
The date is positioned vertically. What you see is parallax.

As blakadder has said very accurate out of the box.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another round of new AliX models:

A Nibosi dress watch: NIBOSI Mode Femmes Quartz Analogique Montres En Cuir 30 M Étanche Simple Hommes Montres De Luxe Top Marque Montre *(US $14.98)* [from Ali Express]









A diver, neat-looking, w/ a shark mesh bracelet, full calendar w/ weekday, and "waved" dial: GOLDENHOUR Casual Hommes Montre Maille En Acier Inoxydable Bande de Sport Hommes Montres Étanche Date Horloge Montre À Quartz Homme Relogio *(US $16.99)* [from Ali Express]









An all-gold Skmei, with a "James Bond" target on the dial: SKMEI Hommes De Luxe de Quartz Montres À Quartz Étanche Analogique Montre pour Homme Fashion Business Or En Acier Inoxydable Horloge SK9166 *(US $17.63)* [from Ali Express]









An all-time low for the famous Casio digi noname knock-off? Meilleur Cadeau D'affaires D'or Montre Coperation Vintage Femmes Hommes Robe montre En Acier Inoxydable Numérique Alarme Chronomètre Montre-Bracelet *(US $1.49 - US $2.92)* [from Ali Express]









A transparent (case, strap) colourful Paulareis: Marque de luxe Nouvelle Hommes Chronomètre Quartz Blanc Chronographe En Acier En Plastique Verre Retour Voir À Travers Transparent Gents Montre Unico date *(US $26.99)* [from Ali Express]









The return of the Deerfun Planet Ocean homage, w/ chrono function via 3 subdials: Montre Hommes Mode Sport Quartz Horloge Hommes Montres célèbre marque De Luxe En Acier Plein DATE Montre Étanche Relogio Masculino *(US $28.99)* [from Ali Express]









...and the same one w/ only 2 subdials for mn/h and central seconds hand for chrono seconds: 2018 Mode Chronographe Sport Mens Montres Haut Marque De Luxe Quartz Montre Reloj Hombre Mâle saat heure relogio Masculino *(US $24.99)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hi
> How do you read urls designed for mobile devices (m.ali_xpress...) on a desktop ?


Yeap, sorry: I write those lists of new watches with the help of an Android app I made, so all links are mobile oriented...

Until I fix this, can I suggest a workaround: open mobile page from my link, logon to your account and put item as favorite (still in mobile mode). Then close the page and open regular (desktop) AliXpress page.

Nicolas


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Is this power reserve from Guanqin, or the upper dial is a fake one?

Model number: GJ16046
Link: http://tinyurl.com/yaplraaw

Reason for question: When I click the black color of this watch then the needle at upper dial is at different position. Decided to ask the experts for clarification


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Thanks 1afc, this is really helpful! It looks like a great watch for that price. One more question, can you tell if the case is solid stainless or is it plated alloy?



1afc said:


> Yes 28.8 as checked with timegrapher.
> Hacking = Yes
> Hand Wind = Yes
> Quickset date = Yes.
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

First one is a clone or near-clone of the Skmei/Guanqin watches discussed about 6 months ago.

The Casio "homage" in my experience comes with a frighteningly inaccurate movement.



mougino said:


> Another round of new AliX models:
> 
> A Nibosi dress watch: NIBOSI Mode Femmes Quartz Analogique Montres En Cuir 30 M Étanche Simple Hommes Montres De Luxe Top Marque Montre *(US $14.98)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have one of those silver Casio F91 'homages' and its accuracy is fine. 

I did order a colourful plastic one off eBay previously and it was garbage, losing a couple of minutes per day. But the one from Gearbest has no problem at all. 

If you need an ultra-cheap beater, for $2 or whatever you wouldn't really be taking that much of a risk...


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

mougino said:


> Another round of new AliX models:
> 
> An all-time low for the famous Casio digi noname knock-off? Meilleur Cadeau D'affaires D'or Montre Coperation Vintage Femmes Hommes Robe montre En Acier Inoxydable Numérique Alarme Chronomètre Montre-Bracelet *(US $1.49 - US $2.92)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


I love this little gold watch! I got myself a skmei branded one for Xmas.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

swank said:


> Thanks 1afc, this is really helpful! It looks like a great watch for that price. One more question, can you tell if the case is solid stainless or is it plated alloy?


Hi Swank
That's a very good question and I don't know if I'm smart enough to answer that. 
However, here are my observations
Firstly the specifications from Starking say that it is a SS case but I have no idea what grade.
I have looked around the case and I can see many machining marks that indicate the last manufacturing process was a metal removal cut and it has not been plated over as there are too many fine "scratches" in the non visible areas. 
The image below shows the machining under a lug. This is taken with a 200x chinese digital microscope (so I'd say its about 50x) and that looks consistent with SS machining to me.
The marks are evident throughout the inside and outside but not in "visible" places.









So my answer is that I don't believe that it is cast or brass case that has been and plated (I have a horrible SEWOR like that).

I believe it is SS but maybe someone with better testing abilities can provide better information.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

PaulaReis just popped up on Ali Express with Nautilus homages for *$35*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> PaulaReis just popped up on Ali Express with Nautilus homages for *$35*


Wow, thanks Houston! They're usually twice that price! 

Unfortunately the blue version I'm interested in is too bright blue instead of the gray blue on other homages... I'll have to pass 

But for those interested, here's the link:

Paulareis Nautilus homage: Men Luxury Luminous Automatic Auto Wind Mecanic Stainless Steel Blue Gray Coffee Dial Fashion Sports Watch *(US $34.99)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Wow, thanks Houston! They're usually twice that price!
> 
> Unfortunately the blue version I'm interested in is too bright blue instead of the gray blue on other homages... I'll have to pass
> 
> ...


Yes, the blue looks disappointing. All the other colors look OK. I haven't seen a really good blue dial on a homage model. The real PP Nautilus "blue" is fairly muted, and in some pictures has a hint of green, and all the homage dials look burple.

I've seen some 40th Anniversary models (2016) that look pretty bright, at least the way they've been Photoshopped.










It's hard to know what the blue one looks like IRL, since they also had this picture:










It looks like they also make AP RO homages, but the don't align the screw heads. Since the slot is not consistently located in the head, they will be impossible to align. On some the slot goes from flat-to-flat, and on others, from corner-to-corner. That would drive me nuts!

I think these all may be using Tonji/Chinese Standard Movements (17 jewels). The Bagelsport Nautiluses have Dixmont DG2813s? What can you expect for $28 with an automatic? The Didun quartz models are about the same price on DH Gate, and twice that amount on Ali Express.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Beware of these Paulareis "homages". 
The pics shows one thing and you probably will receive a very poor replica of the original watch, with the original logo and stuff on the dial.
There were complains here on WUS regarding this brand. 
I personally don't own one, I refrained to buy them after all the comments posted.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Beware of these Paulareis "homages".
> The pics shows one thing and you probably will receive a very poor replica of the original watch, with the original logo and stuff on the dial.
> There were complains here on WUS regarding this brand.
> I personally don't own one, I refrained to buy them after all the comments posted.


That was a real problem still a few months back, true. It was even why Paulareis watches were totally kicked out of AliXpress end of 2017. But I assume they made efforts and now send "Paulareis" engraved (still cheap) homages instead of replicas...

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Last round of new AliXpress models for now:

A Christmassy looking watch: AMST Top Marque De Mode Creative Cadran Hommes Montre En Cuir Voiture De Course Unique Style Homme Montre-Bracelet Relogio Masculino Homme Horloge Cadeau *(US $23.99)* [from Ali Express]









A weirdly wired Sinobi: SINOBI Hommes de Sport Chronographe Bracelet En Silicone ?tanche Hommes de Montre de Luxe pour Hommes Quartz Montre De Mode Relogio Masculino *(US $16.99)* [from Ali Express]









A Megir square chrono: MEGIR Top Bande Quartz Hommes Montre En Cuir V?ritable Montres Hommes Chronographe Montre M?le Lumineux Horloge Relogio Masculino 2028 *(US $21.90)* [from Ali Express]









A mix between a Royal Oak screwed-bezel (ok, not hexagonal...) and a Richard Mille skull: Relogio Masculino Hommes R?tro D'affaires D?contract?e Unique Design Creative Creux Cr?ne Quartz Montres Silicone Analogique Squelette Horloge *(US $22.61)* [from Ali Express]









A clean efficient diver from Sinobi: SINOBI Hommes Montres De Luxe Marque Silicone Sport Montres ?tanche En Acier Plein de Quartz Hommes Lumineux Montre Relogio Masculino 2018 *(US $26.99)* [from Ali Express]









Full-date Curren aviator: CURREN Marque De Luxe Mens Montres Vert Armée Militray Sport Quartz Hommes Montre En Cuir Mâle Poignet Montre Homme Relogio Masculino Saat *(US $17.84)* [from Ali Express]









Fancy looking Nibosi chrono: Militaire Montre Hommes Étanche Sport Montre Pour Hommes Montres Top Marque De Luxe Sport Montres À Quartz En Acier Inoxydable Relogio *(US $25.20)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Hey guys! 


Do you know if it's possible replace the bands / straps of any of the G-Shock homages (Skmei, Sanda, Smael, etc.)? My brother is on a competitive paintball team and their uniforms are marpat camo. I'd love to get a cool-looking digital watch from Ali and put it on a marpat camo nato strap for him as a gift. 



Also, do you guys know if any of the sport watches on Ali are compatible with Strava for running? 



Thanks!


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

PS: I've had my eyes on that "clean efficient diver" from Sinobi ever since I noticed it a few weeks ago. I just have a hard time justifying buying yet another black face / black bezel diver watch! But it'S really nice and the price is so good . . . arg. PS: I'm wearing another Sinobi diver as I type this.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Last round of new AliXpress models for now:
> 
> A mix between a Royal Oak screwed-bezel (ok, not hexagonal...) and a Richard Mille skull: Relogio Masculino Hommes R?tro D'affaires D?contract?e Unique Design Creative Creux Cr?ne Quartz Montres Silicone Analogique Squelette Horloge *(US $22.61)* [from Ali Express]


While very similar in appearance, this model is more of a Hublot Classic Fusion homage, not an AP Royal Oak homage. "Hublot" means "porthole" in French, and most of their models are meant to look like a porthole window on a ship.

While the AP Royal Oak and PP Nautilus were designed by Gérald Genta (1931-2011), Carlo Crocco and Jean-Claude Biver take credit for the Hublot Big Bang. The Classic Fusion is derived from their Big Bang design.










Hublot has also made some "skull" versions. They are a famous Swiss brand that seems to "homage" models from other brands, in the true definition of the word.










From my untrained eye, the Hublot "Spirit of Big Bang", seems to copy the style of Richard Mille, while incorporating some Hublot design features as well.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Regular Joe said:


> PS: I've had my eyes on that "clean efficient diver" from Sinobi ever since I noticed it a few weeks ago. I just have a hard time justifying buying yet another black face / black bezel diver watch! But it'S really nice and the price is so good . . . arg. PS: I'm wearing another Sinobi diver as I type this.


It's a really crisp diver, it makes me think a lot of the Casio MDV106. If you're a fan the Casio is almost as inexpensive as this Sinobi, for a much higher quality I think...



















Nicolas


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

Even the second hand on that Ali homage has the Hublot h as a counter balance.
That black on black hublot is nice, any homage versions of that or similar knocking about? 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Got my READ day date yesterday, it's very nice and the SII NH36A is running extremely well at -2 secs / 24 hours! I really like the Seiko NH36A engine.

Then today I got the LOREO Day Date Sub with green dial and green bezel, just got the band adjusted and set the time and date. The engine in this one is TBD, hand winding, hacking, magic lever system, might be a DG2813 ?


----------



## Gyre8 (Jul 22, 2017)

Nicolas: Can I just thank you for these round-up posts. I really look forward to seeing what you come up with. In fact I've actually bought a couple of the ones you've posted over the past few weeks.

Please keep up the good work. Cheers.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

keithmwhite said:


> Even the second hand on that Ali homage has the Hublot h as a counter balance.
> That black on black hublot is nice, any homage versions of that or similar knocking about?
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


But the screw heads are all wrong. There are lots of Hublot homages on Ali Express, and very few AP Royal Oaks. I think AP is really aggressive going after IP theft, especially looking at what they did to Swiss Legend. Didun started hiding their listing photos on Ali Express.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> But the screw heads are all wrong. There are lots of Hublot homages on Ali Express, and very few AP Royal Oaks. I think AP is really aggressive going after IP theft, especially looking at what they did to Swiss Legend. Didun started hiding their listing photos on Ali Express.


Here are a few Royal Oak homages I could find, but the prices are crazy if you want aligned screws!

Paulareis, full calendar, screws all wrong: Hommes De Luxe de Marque Nouveau Automatique Mécanique Mouvement Rose Or Argent Acier Inoxydable Bracelet En Caoutchouc Sport Montres Gents Montre *(US $35.98)* [from Ali Express]









Binkada, full calendar, screws ok: Montres Hommes De Luxe Top Marque D'origine Binkada Étanche mécanique Automatique Montres de mode montre-bracelet des hommes Royal Style *(US $133.22)* [from Ali Express]









Pamboons, date just, screws ok: PAMBOONS Mens Montres De Luxe En Acier Plein Marque montres Hommes Robe D'affaires Montre Montres Lumineuses D'eau 30 m *(US $600.00)* [from Ali Express]









Paulareis, date just, screws all wrong: Nouveaux Hommes de Marque De Luxe Automatique Auto Vent Mécanique Rose Jaune Or Bracelet En Acier Inoxydable Classique 44mm Noir Bleu blanc Montre *(US $35.99)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I'd assume those Paul Areis watches are in fact replicas (my Paul Areis datejust was, and poor quality/brass case at that) and the PAMBOONS looks like somebody typed the dial text onto the photo in MS Paint so I'm suspicious of that one also!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> A clean efficient diver from Sinobi: SINOBI Hommes Montres De Luxe Marque Silicone Sport Montres ?tanche En Acier Plein de Quartz Hommes Lumineux Montre Relogio Masculino 2018 *(US $26.99)* [from Ali Express]


If you like the Sinobi, Croton just came out with a similar model. In my experience, Croton has fairly good quality in their regular brand CA models (Not CX2).

CROTON Men's CA301289SSBK - *$33.95
*44mm stainless steel case, 22mm stainless bracelet, Japanese quartz, 100M WR, lumed hands and dial, unidirectional bezel










BTW - The Sinobi 1255 is quite large at 50mm, but can be found for *$16.99*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Here are a few Royal Oak homages I could find, but the prices are crazy if you want aligned screws!


Didun and Ochstin GQ6100 are two more. The Ochstin is only about $22, and all the screw heads align. The crown is not as close a match as the Diduns.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Those 'screws' are hex head in hex holes...so they can't turn...am I right in thinking they are just blank heads fixed in place? If so, why can't they be bothered to glue them in aligned?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> It's a really crisp diver, it makes me think a lot of the Casio MDV106. If you're a fan the Casio is almost as inexpensive as this Sinobi, for a much higher quality I think...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Casio MDV 106 is the first watch I bought when I first caught the bug! I recently scratched the glass and got all heartbroken!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Regular Joe said:


> That Casio MDV 106 is the first watch I bought when I first caught the bug! I recently scratched the glass and got all heartbroken!


Why?

I like to look at marks, scratches and dents on a watch the same way I do sun spots, scars and wrinkles on a person. Each one tells a story, the sum of which weaves a most interesting tapestry.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 0931 ~9-10$





Benyar BY-5105M ~17-19$


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> Why?
> 
> I like to look at marks, scratches and dents on a watch the same way I do sun spots, scars and wrinkles on a person. Each one tells a story, the sum of which weaves a most interesting tapestry.


"That time I banged my wrist on the quarts counter" isn't exactly a fascinating story.  But I get what you're saying.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> Those 'screws' are hex head in hex holes...so they can't turn...am I right in thinking they are just blank heads fixed in place? If so, why can't they be bothered to glue them in aligned?


If they are real, they are basically studs, tightened from the back of the watch. The PaulaReis models don't use hex heads with a uniform slot placement (the slot is positioned randomly with respect to the sides), but they do seem to be studs. I'm sure other homages just simulate the look.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Guanqin just came out with an *Automatic* *NOMOS Lambda 39* homage with a working power reserve dial - *$69.99 on a 50% sale
*
*Guanqin GJ16106 *(Hangzhou movement?)










This is different than their previous quartz chronograph version from last year.

*Guanqin GS19101
*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin just came out with an *Automatic* *NOMOS Lambda 39* homage with a working power reserve dial - *$69.99 on a 50% sale
> *
> *Guanqin GJ16106 *(Hangzhou movement?)
> 
> ...


Working power reserve dial? Impressive!! 

Unfortunately the branding on the dial is still too big so I'll pass, otherwise seems a lot of watch for the price 

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Cadisen (Longines Conquest homage) - *$53.05* ($83.99 on Ali Express)
Sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 automatic


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

I really want a Deerfun just because of the name alone. Do they have any original designs or are they all homages?


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I bought a Tevise datejust auto for 28 bucks canadian .You can buy a similar model for a few dollars cheaper(with diamonds instead of roman numerals) at other stores.
The watch bracelet is a little odd. Its kind of cheap, but not cheap enough to replace....if that makes any sense. https://tinyurl.com/yax5h6v2


----------



## Mattaphysics (Jan 18, 2018)

Hey all, I'm new and I forgot Alibaba started shipping to the US, and now you've just opened up a whole new can of worms for me. I cannot believe the beautiful watches on there at amazingly affordable prices. This is exactly what the doctor ordered. I love a nice looking watch with day, date, 24hr/ moon n sun complications. I thank you for turning me onto it. These binsaws seem of decent quality and the megirs look nice too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Megir 2002 - Now $13.99 on Flash Sale!* Compare at $21+ on Ali Express


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Mattaphysics said:


> Hey all, I'm new and I forgot Alibaba started shipping to the US, and now you've just opened up a whole new can of worms for me. I cannot believe the beautiful watches on there at amazingly affordable prices. This is exactly what the doctor ordered. I love a nice looking watch with day, date, 24hr/ moon n sun complications. I thank you for turning me onto it. These binsaws seem of decent quality and the megirs look nice too.


Welcome to WUS!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Working power reserve dial? Impressive!!
> 
> Unfortunately the branding on the dial is still too big so I'll pass, otherwise seems a lot of watch for the price
> 
> Nicolas


I like this watch too. Now if I had enough skills then just print a new dial, open the watch and shove the new dial inside :-d


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SYNOKE 61576 *Sports Watch* - $2.99 FLASH SALE

*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SYNOKE 67606 *Outdoor Mountaineering Multifunction Men Watch* - $3.99 FLASH SALE*
Four colors to choose from, Analog/Digital


----------



## SynMike (Jun 25, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *SYNOKE 67606 *Outdoor Mountaineering Multifunction Men Watch* - $3.99 FLASH SALE*
> Four colors to choose from, Analog/Digital


No, thanks. I will not buy a watch with fake subdials, with hands that are glued on and have no function.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

SynMike said:


> No, thanks. I will not buy a watch with fake subdials, with hands that are glued on and have no function.


I understand your objection, and that's why I made sure to include that information in the posting for a *$4* analog/digital watch. I don't know of many $4 watches with working sub-dials. Just saying.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I understand your objection, and that's why I made sure to include that information in the posting for a *$4* analog/digital watch. I don't know of many $4 watches with working sub-dials. Just saying.


There is a place for fake sub dials out there, it just isn't with me. I think that me in jr. high school might have gone for them though. It's the vendors that don't clearly state decorative sub dials that bothers me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sporkboy said:


> There is a place for fake sub dials out there, it just isn't with me. I think that me in jr. high school might have gone for them though. It's the vendors that don't clearly state decorative sub dials that bothers me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wait. Are you a Sporkboy or a Sporkman?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Duplicate


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New round of AliXpress newest models:

A chrono Megir "Bullhead": MEGIR Hommes Montre Chronographe Date Quartz Hommes Montres Militaire de L'armée Sport Véritable Bande de Cuir Top Marque De Luxe Horloge 3005 *(US $25.00)* [from Ali Express]









A rugged Ochstin chrono w/ faux screwed bezel: 2018 Chaude OCHSTIN Hommes Militaire Quartz Montre Chronographe Hommes Montres Top Marque De Luxe Bracelet En Cuir Sport Montre-Bracelet Homme Horloge *(US $22.99 - US $25.99)* [from Ali Express]









A "Millenium Falcon" black & gold Curren chrono: CURREN Hommes Montres 2018 Top De Luxe Populaire Marque Montre Homme Quartz Or Montres Hommes Horloge Hommes de Montre Relogio Masculino 8176 *(US $16.31)* [from Ali Express]









A sturdy all-metal Megir chrono w/ an interesting font for the indices: MEGIR Hommes Montre Chronographe Date Quartz Hommes Montres Militaire de L'armée Sport En Acier Inoxydable Bande Top Marque De Luxe Horloge 2030 *(US $24.90)* [from Ali Express]









Another Ochstin chrono, interesting gold+orange color combo: 2018 OCHSTIN D'affaires Hommes Montres Top Marque De Luxe Célèbre Mens Quartz Montre-Bracelet Mâle Montre Horloge Heures Relogio Masculino *(US $19.99 - US $22.99)* [from Ali Express]









A cheap vintage military looking Sbao (fake subdials): 2018 Mens Montres Marque De Luxe Casual Militaire Quartz Sport Montre-Bracelet Bracelet En Cuir Mâle Horloge montre relogio masculino *(US $9.99)* [from Ali Express]









A "Bauhaus" inspired panda chrono (limited to 1 hour): BINKADA Hommes Sport Montre-Bracelet En Cuir Horloge Relogio Masculino Hommes Montres Top Marque De Luxe De Mode Montre À Quartz D'affaires *(US $43.07)* [from Ali Express]









...and for the lolz: a huge dual time, with compass, and temperature! Marque Aventure Hommes de Quartz Militaire Montres avec Double Movt Boussole et Thermomètre Fonction Bande de Cuir Poignet Hommes montre *(US $10.61)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

@mougino all your pictures seen broken


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> @mougino all your pictures seen broken
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


All pictures appear ok on my side. What country are you from and what browser do you use?


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

Pics are all good for me using Chrome browser.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Wait. Are you a Sporkboy or a Sporkman?


At this point it would be sporkman if I hadn't given up my grade school alter ego lifestyle. The person evolved, but the name stuck. My advice is to wait until adulthood to start fighting crime unless you want to do some serious rebranding in your future.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> All pictures appear ok on my side. What country are you from and what browser do you use?


Tapatalk /chrome/ safari but all on my iphone. Tried my laptop and now it works.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This MCE Nautilus homage is interesting to me. Especially for $26. But I'm betting the gold is a little too shiny, making it look extra-cheap.

Search 'MCE mechanical' on the app and it will show up.


----------



## swank (Nov 1, 2014)

Don't buy a Paularies. It will surely be terribly crappy and cheap. It will also likely be a counterfeit. Double reason not to.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I've done a few AliXpress "new models" lists, but I usually avoid to list "too cheap" watches in those.

For the end of the weekend I decided to go the other way and I've concocted 2 lists  a sub-$2 watches list, and a sub-$5 watches list... Enjoy!

[edit] disclaimer: if you're tempted, just know you'll get what you pay for, which for a few bucks means a very cheap watch with no quality control... but from my experience there's no real danger with AliXpress very efficient customer protection plan 

*- The sub-$2 watches:*

A green sterile quartz, very clean w/ its Submariner-inspired indices: Mens Watch Famous Luxury Quartz-Watch Men 12 Hours Men Scale Clock Wristwatch relogio masculino *(US $1.56)* [from Ali Express]









A clean-looking aviator watch, in 3 variants: 2018 Fashion Brand Men Fashion Watches Crystal Stainless Steel Business Watches Quartz Analog Wristwatch Bracelet Relogio Masculino *(US $1.39 - US $2.87)* [from Ali Express]









A skeleton watch w/ roman numeral: Fashion Business Watch Skeleton Men Gravure Hollow Reloj Hombre Dress Quartz Leather Wristwatch Strap Women Clock Relojes *(US $1.92)* [from Ali Express]









A sterile Bauhaus: Drop shipping New Vintage Conception Leather Strap Analog Alliage Quartz Wristwatch dropship *(US $1.49)* [from Ali Express]









An aviator with faux dial/pushbutton: Splendide Black Brown Men Watch Clock relogio masculino Vintage Conception Leather Strap Analog Alliage Quartz Wristwatch Men *(US $1.71)* [from Ali Express]









And another sterile minimalist quartz: Watch Ladies Relogio Feminino Fashion Quartz Sport Military Stainless Steel Dual Leather Strap Men Wristwatch Men Watches *(US $1.73)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

*- the sub-$5 watches:*

One of the cheapest Submariner homages there is (in choice of all-black, smurf, hulk, or black w/ coke bezel): 2017 Fashion Luxury Men Watch GONEWA Men Fashion Military Stainless Steel Date Sport Quartz Analog Wristwatch dropshipping *(US $4.88 - US $5.20)* [from Ali Express]









Another inexpensive homage this time of the Panerai Luminor: Top Brand Men Watch Luxury Fashion Creative Sport Bracelet Quartz Men Casual Nylon Military Wristwatch Relogio *(US $3.49)* [from Ali Express]









A sterile aviator w/ date (4 different colors): Fashion Men Military Watch Quartz Analog Clock Web Bracelet Sport Military Wristwatch Waterproof ~ TT @ 88 *(US $2.43 - US $2.58)* [from Ali Express]









A sterile dress watch with a Milanese bracelet, in a series of different tones (silver, gold, pink gold, black...): 2017 Top Sales Mens Luxury Fashion Watches Stainless Steel Mesh Bracelet Quartz Man Watches Reloj para hombres *(US $2.47 - US $2.95)* [from Ali Express]









A sterile sports watch (4 different colors): Ţop Brand Men Watches Silicone Sport BraceletQuartz Time Fashion Watches Casual Sport Watch Clock Wristwatch Relogio Masculino *(US $2.68)* [from Ali Express]









The first-of-its-kind "automatic quartz"  but otherwise a rather classy all stainless steel dress watch: Genvivia New High Quality Brand Men Watches Stainless Steel Sport Quartz Time Wrist Analog Watch dropshipping *(US $2.02)* [from Ali Express]









I let the picture do the talking for this one: Relogio Masculino Men Watches Top Luxury Brand Men Military Waterproof Clock Men Sport Leather Wristwatch Quartz Watches *(US $3.50)* [from Ali Express]









This Beinuo, I would recommend. I have another of the brand which turned to be one of my favs, and does exceptional time keeping for around the same price: Fashion Quartz Watch Men Watches Top Luxury Brand Men Clock Businessmen Wristwatch Hodinky Relogio Masculino Date Display *(US $2.45 - US $2.54)* [from Ali Express]









Another sterile Bauhaus, w/ date, in 4 variations: Susenstone Fashion Men Popular Watch Low-key Minimalist Horloge Sport Men Watches Relogio Masculino 40 *(US $3.59 - US $3.76)* [from Ali Express]









And finally, if you don't need accurate time, but ok time is good for you, if you like a crowded dial w/ fake subdials : Wristwatch Men Watches 2017 Men Dress Watches Business Clock Watch Time Leather Quartz-Watch Relogio Masculino *(US $2.52 - US $2.58)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

How do you know the hands are glued on? They look printed to me. Glued on ones would add significantly to the price!



SynMike said:


> No, thanks. I will not buy a watch with fake subdials, with hands that are glued on and have no function.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

I enjoyed browsing both these "super affordable" lists - thanks 



mougino said:


> *- the sub-$5 watches:*
> 
> One of the cheapest Submariner homages there is (in choice of all-black, smurf, hulk, or black w/ coke bezel): 2017 Fashion Luxury Men Watch GONEWA Men Fashion Military Stainless Steel Date Sport Quartz Analog Wristwatch dropshipping *(US $4.88 - US $5.20)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

That Muhle Glashutte "homage" for under $3 is shameless. And yet I'm drawn to it.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> I enjoyed browsing both these "super affordable" lists - thanks


 Beinuo and Curren appear to be related as a beinuo search pulls up many curren watches and I you click on some beinuos, it goes to a curren watch.

I am not sure what the relationship between the two is, but maybe somebody here knows.

If they are related, it would explain the quality that you describe as curren's have a decent reputation.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I think the Migeer looks way better than the Muhle, except for the hands which ruin it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> Beinuo and Curren appear to be related as a beinuo search pulls up many curren watches and I you click on some beinuos, it goes to a curren watch.
> 
> I am not sure what the relationship between the two is, but maybe somebody here knows.
> 
> ...


It looks like both companies may be owned by *Yiwu Kuke Electronic Commerce Co., LTD, *according to their trademarks*.*


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like both companies may be owned by *Yiwu Kuke Electronic Commerce Co., LTD, *according to their trademarks*.*


Thanks HoustonReal. How/where did you look that up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

With the Lunar New Year coming up I am wondering what the thoughts are on it's affect on watch quality. I read an article on Hackaday, and I am delaying Ali purchases because of it. Shipping delays are a given, but I hadn't thought about reduced quality leading up to and following the holiday.

Thoughts?

https://hackaday.com/2018/01/03/lunar-new-year-is-coming-shipping-times-may-vary/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

If AliX sellers have a little stock this theory doesn't stand up.

Nicolas


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Many of these names are just names. I suspect that in reality they all are. I don't think many of them reflect a particular manufacturer. Some Beinuos are clearly made by the same maker as a particular Skmei. Sometimes it's only particular parts which are shared.

Even Naviforce, most of whose watches seem to be unique to them, has some watches which are also available with the Skmei name on them.



Sporkboy said:


> Beinuo and Curren appear to be related as a beinuo search pulls up many curren watches and I you click on some beinuos, it goes to a curren watch.
> 
> I am not sure what the relationship between the two is, but maybe somebody here knows.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mike_1 said:


> Many of these names are just names. I suspect that in reality they all are. I don't think many of them reflect a particular manufacturer. Some Beinuos are clearly made by the same maker as a particular Skmei. Sometimes it's only particular parts which are shared.
> 
> Even Naviforce, most of whose watches seem to be unique to them, has some watches which are also available with the Skmei name on them.


There are Chinese watch brands, and watch manufacturers. Many watch manufacturers have in-house brands, but lots of brands are not manufacturers.

Many mushroom brands are located in cities like Shenzhen or Guangzhou, that have dozens of OEM and ODM watch manufacturers. Burei and Songdo share the same manufacturer, which also promotes them as the manufacturer's brands for wholesale sales, yet they don't seem to be owned by the same company. They have different trademark registrations, and very different retail marketing strategies.

Compare this to the *Guangzhou SKMEI Watch Company, LTD*, which owns and manufactures the *SKMEI* and *Umeishi*, and markets both brands on their website. Similarly, *Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company, LTD.*, is both an OEM and ODM manufacturer, AND produces its own branded watches under the *Megir*, *Nakzen* and *Ruimas* labels. Meigeer also makes *Jedir* watches and the *Haldor Abissi 1000M* (Nakzen SS9049G) dive watch, as well as many others, for outside companies.
*
Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co. Ltd.,* is another big OEM/ODM watch manufacturer, and markets their own "Swiss" brand, *Brigada* watches, in addition to producing runs for many other companies.

Almost every wood or bamboo based watch is made by the same Chinese company, *ZS Wooden Watch Company* (Shenzhen Zhongshi Watch Co., Ltd.). Their in-house brand is *Bewell*, but they also produce JORD, Greentime, LAiMER, Earth and many others.

If you see a Bewell and an Earth watch model that are identical, it's because they are made by the same manufacturer, but the companies that sell them are different. The same is true for Megir and Jedir.

A mushroom band located in Shenzhen may choose to get certain models from Manufacturer A, and others from Manufacturer B, just to vary their lineup. Each manufacturer may also offer upgrades, like sapphire crystals, different movements, or upgraded water resistance, that further differentiate one brand from another with an almost identical model.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mike_1 said:


> I enjoyed browsing both these "super affordable" lists - thanks


I got caught in my own game and ordered those three for a whooping 5.57€ total 

*(US $1.56)* [from Ali Express]









*(US $2.54)* [from Ali Express]









*(US $2.68)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~19 $ DT No.1 F2 and F3 review


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received one of the cheapos I ordered mid-December. I was initially curious to see if the lume was as advertised...

Lol: the result (immediately after exposing the watch to very bright lighting) needs no comment...

New Luminous Men Watch Steel Leather Sport Wristwatch Clock Time Reloj Hombre *(US $3.76)* [from Ali Express]

Lume advertised:









Lume in real life:









Watch advertised: (sterile)









Watch in real life: (not sterile)









Only good thing: there was a QC sticker on the watch and indeed quartz movement keeps accurate time and setting time is very smooth. Strap is also surprisingly comfortable (velvet like texture):









Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks for updating, at least they are extremely cheap.


----------



## encoder (Jan 20, 2018)

mougino said:


> Working power reserve dial? Impressive!!
> 
> Unfortunately the branding on the dial is still too big so I'll pass, otherwise seems a lot of watch for the price
> 
> Nicolas


Same here!
If the wasn't Guan..., can't even spell it, I'd def. buy more from them...
They should find a new brand name


----------



## encoder (Jan 20, 2018)

encoder said:


> Same here!
> If the wasn't Guan..., can't even spell it, I'd def. buy more from them...
> They should find a new brand name


Have anyone every tried to remove the brand name with alcohol or something ?


----------



## Duketg (Jan 10, 2018)

There’s an “homage” of the Hamilton khaki skeleton on Ali right now made by Forsining for < 20. I’m considering getting it just to see if I even like skeletons, and if it breaks to mess around with. I haven’t found much yet on that particular brand. Anyone have any opinions?


----------



## ZottSA (Nov 11, 2017)

My favourite part about the Gonewa sub homages is the advertising. I ordered one a while back and it's pretty much what you'd expect, a rattly janky vaguely sub-looking thing. But the ads are hilarious so I have no regrets. They're big in New Gork and Pawis.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Duketg said:


> There's an "homage" of the Hamilton khaki skeleton on Ali right now made by Forsining for < 20. I'm considering getting it just to see if I even like skeletons, and if it breaks to mess around with. I haven't found much yet on that particular brand. Anyone have any opinions?


Forsining also makes Jaragar and Winner watches. Many of their models overlap, and some models can be found with branding from all three. They use a variety of movements, some with much better quality than others. A few models use Shanghai movements, but others aren't as nice. I would try to confirm which movement is in the model you desire, and how it rates. My knowledge of the company is second hand, and I have never owned anything from those three brands.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Well... If you don't mind it being shiny, the Sinobi Autavia homage is okay. Feels kind of cheap, but still handsome. 

However, I'm normally not big on shiny watches, so I figured I'd brush mine... Big mistake. It is NOT stainless steel, the ali_express listing is not accurate. :-d Kind of ruined mine, as I went through to the base metal. Ohh well... I've made much bigger, more expensive mistakes before.


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

Normal photos:
View attachment 12840493

View attachment 12840495


UA is an idiot (AKA post-brushing) photos:






















(Also, I didn't brush the crown guard as I was planning to file it down. So much for that idea, haha.)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

U_A said:


> Well... If you don't mind it being shiny, the Sinobi Autavia homage is okay. Feels kind of cheap, but still handsome.
> 
> However, I'm normally not big on shiny watches, so I figured I'd brush mine... Big mistake. It is NOT stainless steel, the ali_express listing is not accurate. :-d Kind of ruined mine, as I went through to the base metal. Ohh well... I've made much bigger, more expensive mistakes before.


Does the chrono work on those?

Thanks!
Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The chrono works, it is a rewind chrono though. Instead of snapping back to zero it reverses every thing it has just timed.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't see these on Ali. But an Amazon seller has some nice-looking Tonnier watches. I like straightforward watches like this, and it seems nice for $19.99 or $20.99.

I'd like it better if it was stainless steel.

https://www.amazon.com/Tonnier-Weekender-Calendar-Analog-Watches/dp/B01M9EV4NZ/


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> The chrono works, it is a rewind chrono though. Instead of snapping back to zero it reverses every thing it has just timed.


So exactly like the Torbollo chrono I received yesterday, thanks!

Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, I had a Megir like that too. Probably a lot of them about, I wonder if it's an extra cheap way to make them.


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

These look to be the same as the field watches seen with "Eyki Overfly", Skone, SKMEI, and several alternative brandings. They are decent cheap watches with less than brilliant cases and crystals, but they do use a Seiko movement.



WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't see these on Ali. But an Amazon seller has some nice-looking Tonnier watches. I like straightforward watches like this, and it seems nice for $19.99 or $20.99.
> 
> I'd like it better if it was stainless steel.
> 
> ...


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

mougino said:


> Does the chrono work on those?
> 
> Thanks!
> Nicolas


It does, but it's probably not the ideal setup if you need a chronograph for something important. It has a subdial for counting minutes and one for counting seconds (both up to 60, of course) that you can start/stop/reset with the pushers, but the subdials aren't the most legible, especially if you're in a hurry.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9115 ~14$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen 1020* automatic - *$49.19* 
Seiko NH36A, 41mm stainless steel case, Black/Silver or Silver-White/Rose Gold, leather strap with deployment clasp


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks, HoustonReal! Looks like a great set of specs for the price! FYI, The Youtube channel JustOneMoreWatch is going to be reviewing this one some time soon. If you haven't seen the channel, it's very entertaining. He reviews a wide mix of watches, among them, some watches that have shown up in this forum (the Guanqin 12-sided dress watch, the Cadisen Longines Hydro Conquest homage, the Tevise subby, etc.). So if this Cadisen has you curious, keep an eye out for the review. I have absolutely no affiliation to the channel I'm recommending; I just happen to know that a review of this watch is in the pipeline.



HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen 1020* automatic - *$49.19*
> Seiko NH36A, 41mm stainless steel case, Black/Silver or Silver-White/Rose Gold, leather strap with deployment clasp


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Megir Ana-digi, a decent looking Breitling Aerospace homage. I'm still not sure if Ali links are allowed from low post count like me, so just search for item number 32800893023. There are few sellers, lowest price I found was $21.90


----------



## U_A (Dec 24, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen 1020* automatic - *$49.19*
> Seiko NH36A, 41mm stainless steel case, Black/Silver or Silver-White/Rose Gold, leather strap with deployment clasp


Am I the only one who sees "Cadisen" and thinks they just took "Citizen" and butchered it? :-d

Regardless, the black one looks very nice, especially for the price.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

konax said:


> Megir Ana-digi, a decent looking Breitling Aerospace homage. I'm still not sure if Ali links are allowed from low post count like me, so just search for item number 32800893023. There are few sellers, lowest price I found was $21.90
> 
> View attachment 12856237


These are some of the nicest looking ana-digis I've seen (courtesy of the Breitling design team I suppose  ). Thanks for sharing.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cagarny 6816 ~ 14$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Cadisen now has an automatic *Nomos 39 Lambda* homage with sapphire and working power reserve dial.

*Cadisen 1030 - $59.99 *Black/Silver, White/Silver or White/Rose Gold

Pictures are larger and will blow up.


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen 1020* automatic - *$49.19*
> Seiko NH36A, 41mm stainless steel case, Black/Silver or Silver-White/Rose Gold, leather strap with deployment clasp


Seems like an awesome price for a NH36 alone!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Baogela 1612* (Megir/Nakzen) Richard Mille homage - *$28.28*


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Cadisen now has an automatic *Nomos 39 Lambda* homage with sapphire and working power reserve dial.
> 
> *Cadisen 1030 - $59.99 *Black/Silver, White/Silver or White/Rose Gold
> 
> Pictures are larger and will blow up.


Thanks for the post. This offering is much better than the one from Guanqin which has...not so appealing face due to branding style


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16034* automatic watch - *$61.99*
40mm x 11mm stainless steel case, Seiko NH36A movement, signed crown


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

That view through the case back is hilarious. There's a lot of empty space inside there.










HoustonReal said:


> *Baogela 1612* (Megir/Nakzen) Richard Mille homage - *$28.28*


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Techme said:


> That view through the case back is hilarious. There's a lot of empty space inside there.
> View attachment 12859607


That's not empty space, that's the pat pending Air Reserve Tank that keeps you watch functioning for a few more minutes when it's submerged in water and the WR fails.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

I am posting just to test linking to Gearbest, but this is an interesting looking watch...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Davidka said:


> I am posting just to test linking to Gearbest, but this is an interesting looking watch...


Yes, the Chinese have clearly mastered Photoshop...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16058* automatic watch - *$43.03* (Clearance Price)
39mm x 11mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 Day-Date movement (Day is English & Chinese) , display back, stainless bracelet


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Davidka said:


> I am posting just to test linking to Gearbest, but this is an interesting looking watch...


*SOLD OUT!* I haven't seen it on a brown strap before.

BTW - The needles don't move, but LEDs light up to show the time (Below 10:11 & 10:38). *$2.35 on Ali Express*


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *SOLD OUT!* I haven't seen it on a brown strap before.
> 
> BTW - The needles don't move, but LEDs light up to show the time (Below 10:11). *$2.35 on Ali Express*


Thank you, I was wondering how it tells time. Could have been nice desgin if the needles were functional but not in this price range.


----------



## Art_Riddle13 (Dec 23, 2017)

aaronmd said:


> You can get a Parnis Milgauss homage on the bay with a sapphire crystal for near that price. (its also on ali as well) I have the PVD version and absolutely adore it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is years ago, but if you still had that link... could you send it to me please?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SKONE 5146* - R. Mille quartz homage - *$13.76*


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

For that IK Colouring one, I notice that it is on Ali now

https://tinyurl.com/yczfpmp2


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*GearBest Valentines Coupon Codes for Men's Watches!* 
Now through February 15th. *Works on already discounted SALE items*

*
$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*

*$8 OFF a $30+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $8off-WT*

*$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT

Example:

**Cadisen C1009* automatic - *$53.05* >>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$38.05
*39mm stainless steel case, black ceramic bezel, *Miyota 8215* movement, *sapphire* crystal, Longines Conquest homage
*
*


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Wooden watch Oldwood MW48 review


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

*YouTube review of the Guanqin GJ16034*

Full review of this watch here: goo.gl/FYDTcc

Looks like a winner!



HoustonReal said:


> 40mm x 11mm stainless steel case, Seiko NH36A movement, signed crown


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Re: YouTube review of the Guanqin GJ16034*



ohhenry1 said:


> Full review of this watch here: goo.gl/FYDTcc
> 
> Looks like a winner!


Even better with an additional _*$15 OFF !!!*_
*Guanqin GJ16034* - $61.99 >>> Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*"= *$46.99
*40.5mm stainless steel case, Tungsten bezel, NH36A movement, sapphire crystal (per review)



HoustonReal said:


> 40mm x 11mm stainless steel case, Seiko NH36A movement, signed crown














*GearBest Valentines Coupon Codes for Men's Watches! 
Now through February 15th. Works on already discounted SALE items


$4 OFF a $20+ single watch purchase COUPON CODE: $4off-WT

$8 OFF a $30+ single watch purchase COUPON CODE: $8off-WT

$15 OFF a $50+ single watch purchase COUPON CODE: $15off-WT*


----------



## ipcress71 (Feb 7, 2018)

*Re: YouTube review of the Guanqin GJ16034*

Thanks for the code, i got one.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Parnis in a Junghans Meister Driver style:

View attachment 12873257


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

*Re: YouTube review of the Guanqin GJ16034*

That is how i bought it, thanks for the tip!



HoustonReal said:


> Even better with an additional _*$15 OFF !!!*_*
> *


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Tevise T801A *_automatic* - Flash Sale: $17.99*
43mm stainless steel case, stainless bracelet with solid links, display back, 3 colors available


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Some of you know the $10 AliX watch -slash- lighter, but behold! Progress is on the way, this time for pipe smokers, with this new watch -slash- tobacco grinder!! 

Black Zinc Alloy Wrist Watch Herb Spice Tobacco Grinder Cigarette Crusher Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Creative Bayan Kol Saati

*US $5.14*


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Got these 2 from AliExp a few days back...



























*Parnis Big Pilot PA-01172 with an Asian Unitas 6497 Movement*


















*Sinobi 1132*

The Parnis I completely love wearing, the large vintage dial is beautiful and the way the those copper hands shimmer under light is lovely. Winding the watch with that large onion crown is very gratifying as well. Two things I thought I would mention here, the movement on it is a little loud with it's particular "_ticking_" sound (doesn't bother me too much) but the one other one is that the suede finish strap is a dirt magnet. I plan to change it to a better leather strap in the days to come.

The Sinobi is a fun watch I thought of picking up after seeing it being posted here by @HoustonReal (thanks so much for posting your awesome finds on Ali, much appreciated!). The build on this was actually a nice surprise, specially for the amount of money spent on it. The dial is a really good homage to the Oris Aquis and overall with the bracelet (which is pretty darn decent and one of best bracelet's I have got from any watch till date from AliE) this will be a watch I will rotate quite a bit, specially during the summer evening beach walks... it's got a lovely relaxing hue of blue to it!


----------



## BikerJeff (Feb 3, 2017)

mougino said:


> Some of you know the $10 AliX watch -slash- lighter, but behold! Progress is on the way, this time for pipe smokers, with this new watch -slash- tobacco grinder!!
> 
> Black Zinc Alloy Wrist Watch Herb Spice Tobacco Grinder Cigarette Crusher Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Creative Bayan Kol Saati
> 
> *US $5.14*


One for the stoners there.


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

BikerJeff said:


> One for the stoners there.


That's a pretty good place to hide a bud.


----------



## skuzapo (Jan 26, 2018)

I gagged at the picture showing a crushed up cigarette to pack up a pipe (I know that it's really for weed, ain't my first rodeo lol), that would have to be a horrific experience


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei 7022* automatic w/Roman numerals *- $54.99 *Add Coupon in Watch Category for an* Extra 8% OFF ($50.59)*
42mm x 11mm stainless steel case, Seiko NH36A movement, onion crown, display back, 50M WR




*Ochstin OC2002* automatic skeleton watch - *$28.27* Add Coupon in Watch Category for an *Extra 8% OFF($26.01)*
42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, PTS decorated automatic skeleton movement, 30M WR, luminous dial and hands, 5 colorway choices


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Any nice white dial watches?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

phil288 said:


> Any nice white dial watches?


Quartz? Auto? Size? Type: military/luxury/aviator/homage/etc?

Waiting for more details here are a few ones I own (or have owned) from Ali Express 

Nicolas


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm looking for white dial AND blue hands watch on Ali-Xpress....So far I've seen 3 watches, and I hope you can help me to find more of them ;-)

The cheapest one for $6 is this Bei nuo...Nice one but everything seems to be blue hands, numbers....maybe too blue :-s








The 2nd one is an Ochstin chrono for $18...Seems to be nice but some figures are useless (numbers 1 to 31....that would have been nice with another hand to show the date), and the small hands @12...measures fraction of a second, but I did not manage to understand how the graduation was helping (finishes at 24 :think::think::think









This third watch is an homage to the IWC...Holuns watch for $33....Seems nice, but diameter 46mm is oversized (at least for my small wrist)









Did you see something else with white dial, blue hands that could be nice to wear ?

Thanks for your input !:-!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

That last one is an IWC Portuguese homage. Loreo makes one that is much closer to the real deal in term of size and look, for about the same money.

*Loreo 6110 - $33.96 
*41mm x 12.3mm


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Guanqin makes both a 41mm quartz chronograph (GS19101 - $29) and a 42mm automatic version (GJ16106 - $70) of the Nomos 39 Lambda.










*Cadisen C1030 - $59*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

This one doesn't have blue hands, but it's an incredible value at $45

*Starking AM0184*
40mm stainless steel, 25 Jewel - 28,800 bph automatic movement, sapphire


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen & Söhne Calendar Automatic Watch KS 004 Review


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks HoustonReal for your time.....I knew that Loreo was existing....and so tempting even with the "Geman" written on it...

@Gedmis : please continue your videos....very interesting !


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> *Kronen & Söhne Calendar Automatic Watch KS 004 Review*


I own a Kronen & Söhne KS095. While these watches look good out of the box, they are not the best made pieces. Many of their movements are 17 jewel Tonji/Standard Chinese Movements, with barely 30 hours of power reserve, and fairly bad accuracy, losing minutes per day or stopping for no reason*.* Mine has a gold finish, that wore off in a few places after 4-6 months.

Most reviews are based on how the watch seems when it arrives, and don't tell you how it will hold up over time. Mine got noticed by several clients (very positive feedback), but it is a cheaply made watch. The watch in the video looks like it has a somewhat better movement than most Kronen & Söhnes, but it is not a Sea-Gull or a Shanghai.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Notathome said:


> Thanks HoustonReal for your time.....I knew that Loreo was existing....and so tempting even with the "Geman" written on it...
> 
> @Gedmis : please continue your videos....very interesting !


They may have corrected that by now, even though they didn't redo the photos. Not sure.
*
Starking BM0980 * (if you don't mind rose gold finish) -* $30

*


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Guanqin GJ16058* automatic watch - *$43.03* (Clearance Price)
> 39mm x 11mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 Day-Date movement (Day is English & Chinese) , display back, stainless bracelet


Hmmm, that crown looks suspiciously familiar...


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> That last one is an IWC Portuguese homage. Loreo makes one that is much closer to the real deal in term of size and look, for about the same money.
> 
> *Loreo 6110 - $33.96
> *41mm x 12.3mm


wow i actually really like this watch too.but if i take the risk and buy it and it arrives with GEMAN printed on dial i dont really think i would wear it


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> wow i actually really like this watch too.but if i take the risk and buy it and it arrives with GEMAN printed on dial i dont really think i would wear it


Contact the seller beforehand, asking him to send you a pic before shipping. If it arrives wrong you're covered and the platform will reimburse you without asking (and you can keep the watch).

Nicolas


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

View attachment 12882755

main reason i got this watch was it looks good plus it had seiko vd57 movement i though well good its somewhat reliable but after i got it i realize its losing time and one i kept it at one place i saw the second hand was like stuck or something it was flickering i saw a youtube video and one guy had same problem.i messaged the seller and asked me video proof i sent him and he offered replacement i didnt had to open dispute or anything.i said to him i dont want this same model cause other people had same problem.so i asked him to send me the automatic variant.and was 20$ more expensive and he sent it i received it.the mechanism is very small and unpolished but its just gaining 10 secs a day and giving 41 hours or power reserve.and quality and bezel is awesome.
View attachment 12882769


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

shayan44 said:


> wow i actually really like this watch too.but if i take the risk and buy it and it arrives with GEMAN printed on dial i dont really think i would wear it


I think that GEMAN is written on it.....I agree it's not very nice on a $30 watch.
Only 14 votes for only 24 orders......it's not a lot for an Ali xpress watch.

I don't see the attachments on your post :-s


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> wow i actually really like this watch too.but if i take the risk and buy it and it arrives with GEMAN printed on dial i dont really think i would wear it


I got it and it really is GEMAN. But the print is so small you won't notice it. It is a nice watch for the price.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Maybe it's not meaning German but something else? A Company, or a trade mark, or a Chinese standard, or a technique, or..... 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

m3ga said:


> I got it and it really is GEMAN. But the print is so small you won't notice it. It is a nice watch for the price.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for this. Is it really 41mm as advertised not bigger ? Any wristshot for us ?:-!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Thanks for this. Is it really 41mm as advertised not bigger ? Any wristshot for us ?:-!


I'll try to make one this week. I'm not a lot home. Will try to measure it up too.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I was looking for Aqua Terra homage as well in quartz : likeu was the one of them but can't seem to find it anymore :-s


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Question for @HoustonReal What is a better deal, GUANQIN or STARKING?


View attachment 12884465
View attachment 12884481


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Question for HoustonReal What is a better deal, GUANQIN or STARKING?


View attachment 12884465
View attachment 12884481


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

What is a better deal, GUANQIN or STARKING?


View attachment 12884465
View attachment 12884481


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Starking is definitely a better deal

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TroyWatch (Mar 5, 2013)

Link to the Oris homage by Sinobi please.



tintin82 said:


> Got these 2 from AliExp a few days back...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TroyWatch said:


> Link to the Oris homage by Sinobi please.


Here it is, enjoy!

SINOBI Men Wrist Watch Top Brand *(US $21.99)* [from Ali Express]



















Nicolas


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> Quartz? Auto? Size? Type: military/luxury/aviator/homage/etc?
> 
> Waiting for more details here are a few ones I own (or have owned) from Ali Express
> 
> Nicolas


Source for these two, please.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

001 said:


> Source for these two, please.


Here you are!

2016 Genuine Black Leather Strap Chronograph *(US $16.99)* [from Ali Express]









STEELBAGELSPORT

Men Watch Luxury Brand *(US $65.19)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Anybody has any comments on the holuns moon watch homage?









Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

phil288 said:


> What is a better deal, GUANQIN or STARKING?
> 
> 
> View attachment 12884465
> View attachment 12884481


The Starking is a nicer watch, considering it has a 28,800 movement and sapphire. Starking claims theirs has an in-house movement, probably the way Tag claimed some Seiko movements were in-house once they changed the rotors.

I would go for the Cadisen or Starking, before the Guanqin. The Starking is also closer to the pricing of quartz models.

I just received my Burei SM-15013 from Amazon, and it's very nice for the $56 I paid. They also make a silver dial version. All the *Burei SM-15013* series models use Seiko NH3x calibers. There are also no date versions, with 24 hour dial and open heart @ 9:00.

41mm case, all polished surfaces, NH36A movement, mineral crystal, lume on lial and hands (weak, but not worthless), display back, 22mm bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp. I don't know the availability or pricing for European Amazon, what with import duties and VAT, but they may be worth a look.



I think it's a tough call whether to choose a 28,800 Chinese movement, or a Seiko NH36A.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Thanks for this. Is it really 41mm as advertised not bigger ? Any wristshot for us ?:-!












Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Starking is a nicer watch, considering it has a 28,800 movement and sapphire. Starking claims theirs has an in-house movement, probably the way Tag claimed some Seiko movements were in-house once they changed the rotors.
> 
> I would go for the Cadisen or Starking, before the Guanqin. The Starking is also closer to the pricing of quartz models.
> 
> ...


The first one is on Ali Express (= net price, no additional VAT/taxes):

[URL=http://bit.ly/2EhQFg0]BUREI Mechanical Mens Watch *(US $70.99 - US $83.97)* [from Ali Express]










Nicolas


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

m3ga said:


> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Thanks a lot for your photo ! Looks great, diameter seems to be close to 41mm ?
Sub dials are Ok? 1/10 of second at 12.....? Minutes at 6 ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> The first one is on Ali Express (= net price, no additional VAT/taxes):
> 
> BUREI Mechanical Mens Watch *(US $70.99 - US $83.97)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


On the US Amazon.com, they run $50-$70 USD, no sales tax. Ali Express is not always the cheapest, depending on where you live. Canadians get screwed either way, since they get hit with large import duties, and Amazon.ca usually costs a lot more than it does in the US.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

For people in Europe....Amazon.com is the best-seller way to be sure to pay VAT and import tax..
VAT should be paid even for small objects, IRL in France, if you use DHL or Fedex you are almost sure to pay VAT + import taxes + DHL fee.
If you use non registered shipping services : depends if customs check your parcel...If no, you receive your watch without any tax (even if you are supposed to take the initiative to contact fiscal admin to pay VAT.....), if yes, under 45€, there is a tolerance....Above VAT and taxes are collected when you receive the package (+ a 15€ fee for the French post).

In the Burei watches proposed by HoustonReal, if I hard to choose one I would consider the black version for 50$ page 301


----------



## docdoowop (Nov 25, 2006)

so, you guys all know by now that all these Ali Xpress hommage watches are made in the same factories that make those replicas that are taboo here....?
like this one


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

That wouldn't surprise me. My Holuns Day-Date came with a bag,box, and certificate of Authenticity. A lot of effort for 70 bucks.


----------



## docdoowop (Nov 25, 2006)

i even heard once that some of the Chinese factories are the same ones that make parts for the Swiss companies and these factories, when no one is looking, use the flawed parts that did not pass inspection to make the knockoffs. And yes, China will also replicate any bag, box, tag, certificate, warranty card, cloth, hat with brands like Rolex, Oris, Omega, etc.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

docdoowop said:


> so, you guys all know by now that *all *these Ali Xpress hommage (Sic) watches *are made in the same factories* that make those replicas that are taboo here....?
> like this one


Actually, that's a pretty big blanket statement to make. The problem with such sweeping generalizations, is that that are usually wrong, to some extent. No, I don't know that, and neither do you!

Some OEM manufacturers never produce fakes/replicas. There are tons of Submariner homage versions out there, and many would not make very convincing Rolexes.

I suspect that the Bagelsport PP Nautilus homage cases are also used in some cheaper replicas. The Sekaro Seamaster 300M, or the Pagani Designs Oceanracer are also probably using replica parts, or even produced in the same factories. A Reginald, Soki or Deerfun case is not going to make a very convincing fake Rolex.

The watch industry in China is huge, and I'm sure some cases are used in both applications. What you also need to consider is that some "manufacturers" are just assembling parts bin, catalog watches. Alloy cases, or sintered metal/formed cases are easy to manufacture, but 316L milled cases take a larger tooling investment.

Companies like Guangzhou SKMEI, Shenzhen Aiers (Brigada) or Shenzhen Meigeer (Megir, Nakzen & Ruimas) don't need to produce fakes, but they will rebrand for the OEM market. It's really a mixed bag, and without indepth research, it's almost impossible to know which brands or models share parts, or production facilities, with the fake/replica trade.

If "Factory A" makes cases for Tissot, but also sells excess production to replica producers and more expensive mushroom brands (for homages), where do you draw the line?


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

mougino said:


> Here you are!





mougino said:


> 2016 Genuine Black Leather Strap Chronograph *(US $16.99)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Torbollos are not well made. From far distance it looks OK, but one can see it is a cheap watch from 1 meter distance.
I own the one (Zenith El Primero hommage) on picture below. It has some cheap quartz movement and there is no way to easy set time exactly. It always "jump" minute or two when pushing crown back in. Then there are chronograph dials - no matter how many times I align them it always get misaligned after some time. And on my exemple date setting break in first week.

My advice is to pass Torbollos.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rkovac said:


> Torbollos are not well made. From far distance it looks OK, but one can see it is a cheap watch from 1 meter distance.
> I own the one (Zenith El Primero hommage) on picture below. It has some cheap quartz movement and there is no way to easy set time exactly. It always "jump" minute or two when pushing crown back in. Then there are chronograph dials - no matter how many times I align them it always get misaligned after some time. And on my exemple date setting break in first week.
> 
> My advice is to pass Torbollos.


I think Torbollo (TB*046*1) El Primeros and the Ochstin (GQ*046*) models, have the same manufacturer and this is catalog watch "6046G". They overlap on the Hemsut and Ochstin Royal Oaks as well. The Ochstins are usually cheaper than the Hemsut/Torbollos.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I have 2 torbollos (timex homage), i agree that their quality is not high (pictures are great but watches not as much).
If Ochstin is cheaper : will quality be similar to torbollo ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> I have 2 torbollos (timex homage), i agree that their quality is not high (pictures are great but watches not as much).
> If Ochstin is cheaper : will quality be similar to torbollo ?


Ochstin is almost certainly using the same factory as Hemsut/Torbollo for their Royal Oak and El Primero models. It's possible that some of their models are made in different factories, but the ones that are "twins" should have similar quality. Quality often is not consistent across these mushroom brands, since their quartz models are produced to meet a certain price point, meaning more corners are cut.

OEM manufacturers have a wide range of products in their catalogs, at different quality and price levels. The same company that produces Megir watches (Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company, LTD.) also offers a 1000M WR, ETA 2824-2 dive watch in their catalog.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

rkovac said:


> Torbollos are not well made. From far distance it looks OK, but one can see it is a cheap watch from 1 meter distance.
> I own the one (Zenith El Primero hommage) on picture below. It has some cheap quartz movement and there is no way to easy set time exactly. It always "jump" minute or two when pushing crown back in. Then there are chronograph dials - no matter how many times I align them it always get misaligned after some time. And on my exemple date setting break in first week.
> 
> My advice is to pass Torbollos.


Reminds me of the LIGE chronograph I ordered. The crown is extremely sensitive when you push it back in after setting, so that the minute hand shifts and you have to set it again. The tiny hand on the chrono-second sub-dial also keeps shifting the next day even though I don't use it.

Also I think the time goes off by a few seconds after a few days.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

manchette said:


> I have 2 torbollos (timex homage), i agree that their quality is not high (pictures are great but watches not as much).
> If Ochstin is cheaper : will quality be similar to torbollo ?


TIMEX homage?Really someone is homaging TIMEX? Wow ,quite compliment for TIMEX.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Hello fellows,

I am looking for a homage of this blue dial Monaco. 
Do you know any a l i e x p r e s s brand selling this style homage watch?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Inque said:


> Hello fellows,
> 
> I am looking for a homage of this blue dial Monaco.
> Do you know any a l i e x p r e s s brand selling this style homage watch?
> ...


Jaragar


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Inque said:


> Hello fellows,
> 
> I am looking for a homage of this blue dial Monaco.
> Do you know any a l i e x p r e s s brand selling this style homage watch?
> ...


Jaragar has Monaco homages but not sure this specific color.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Thanks for your reply.
However, not the style I am looking for. I want blue dial and white subdials.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Inque said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> However, not the style I am looking for. I want blue dial and white subdials.


I don't know such model, if it exists...

Nicolas


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Guanqin GJ16103
Link: https://tinyurl.com/y829hcat

Bought this watch for $51.99. Arrived a day before yesterday. Used yesterday and today so I can't say if it lost seconds, but certainly it didn't lose a minute or over.
Watch is heavy. Comes with a band adjustable pin which felt next to useless without a light use of hammer. 
It is an automatic watch. 
Right crown can be pulled out to adjust date and time. 1st click: date. 2nd click: time
Left crown is to only adjust time on 1st click.
Usually, it is possible to manually wind an automatic watch. However, I couldn't find a way to wind this watch manually by any of the crowns. 
Any ideas?

edit: Is this watch a homage of some other watch?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Inque said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> However, not the style I am looking for. I want blue dial and white subdials.


Timex and Jorg Gray both made similar models to that Monaco, but the Chinese websites only have replicas. Hard to find anything close.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*

Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co.(Megir) *catalog watch, sold under various brand names.










OR this one:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Closest match is a used Triumph. Or, for more ideas: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tag-heuer-monaco-homage-551485.html
















https://www.ebay.com/itm/K-Bros-Mens-Watch-9515-1-545/253216826848


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*ONLY 2 DAYS LEFT!

*









*GearBest Valentines Coupon Codes for Men's Watches!* 
Now through February 15th. *Works on already discounted SALE items*

*
$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*

*$8 OFF a $30+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $8off-WT*

*$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT

Example:

**Cadisen C1009* automatic - *$53.05* >>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$38.05
*39mm stainless steel case, black ceramic bezel, *Miyota 8215* movement, *sapphire* crystal, Longines Conquest homage
*
*















*Guanqin GJ16034 *automatic *- $61.99 *>>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$46.99
*Seiko NH36A automatic movement, 41mm stainless steel case, 2 colors to choose










*Cadisen C1020 "Malibu series" Black - $49.19* >>> with Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" = *$41.19 - Super Cheap for Seiko NH36A! *_$76.99 on Ali Express_*
*41mm x 13mm stainless steel case, 22mm leather strap,* Seiko NH36A* movement*
*


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I bought that Cadisen for $38, it's great for the money - no flaws in finishing, and seems to be my thinnest auto by some margin (10.95mm thick including display caseback).

It has lume on the dial but not the hands, helpfully - but otherwise is a smart watch with a Miyota movt for about the same cost as an individual bare movement!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm rather intrigued about these K&Bros watches but googling doesn't turn up much. Does anyone know anything more about them? Does anyone have one?



HoustonReal said:


> Closest match is a used Triumph. Or, for more ideas: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/tag-heuer-monaco-homage-551485.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1206 ~10$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Inque said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> However, not the style I am looking for. I want blue dial and white subdials.


Not a Monaco homage, but I just stumbled upon this blue + white racing watch that may be of interest to you:

CURREN Watches Men Quartz *(US $14.27)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

rednakes said:


> Reminds me of the LIGE chronograph I ordered. The crown is extremely sensitive when you push it back in after setting, so that the minute hand shifts and you have to set it again. The tiny hand on the chrono-second sub-dial also keeps shifting the next day even though I don't use it.
> 
> Also I think the time goes off by a few seconds after a few days.


Reporting what movement is in those watches would be a service.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Reporting what movement is in those watches would be a service.


Sure, I'll try to do that sometime soon (it's late here, time to sleep). Pictured is the watch I bought.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Thank you guys all.
I think this watch is not available. 
Anyway, probably in coming days/months brands like Megir, Sinobi, Curren, Naviforce or Pagani design could manufacture a homage.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Just pulled the trigger on these 3. Will report back in a month.









Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have that Aesop with moonphase/date/day/month indicators - it's very classy, for the money


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

ED209 said:


> I have that Aesop with moonphase/date/day/month indicators - it's very classy, for the money


Pics or it didn't happen!

Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

I also have the Aesop. True moon phase. Nice watch.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Thrax said:


> I also have the Aesop. True moon phase. Nice watch.


Moon phase or just sun-moon (AM/PM)? Real moon phases are expensive.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Reporting what movement is in those watches would be a service.


Okay, just opened the back. It contains a Sunon PE90. The watch also ticks very loudly!


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

rednakes said:


> Moon phase or just sun-moon (AM/PM)? Real moon phases are expensive.


I said true moon phase.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Thrax said:


> I said true moon phase.


Interesting! I've been eyeing this watch for a while. Anything negative about this watch which we should be aware of? (Other than the name)


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Tevise 8466 mechanical watch. It’s cheaper on G e a r b e s t for about $20 US.

I wanted to try out a sun-moon and open heart, and this watch had both. Didn’t intend to wear it much, but I’ve been wearing it almost every day since I got it 2 weeks ago. It’s a little gaudy with the open heart, and the 24-hr subdial is kind of useless, but I like it. Looks like a Longines.

No date though.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Interested to see how the Benyar is in real life.


minchomexa said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these 3. Will report back in a month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

View attachment 12900303


True moonphase, and the month sub-dial at 3 o'clock completes one rotation per year. It's a very interesting movement all things considered, and no lume means no bad lume!


----------



## lipschitz (Jul 12, 2016)

minchomexa said:


> Just pulled the trigger on these 3. Will report back in a month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi mate,
nice choice. Looking forward for some pictures and your impression of the Benyar!
Judging from the photos a nice watch. A pity they dont offer a variant with steel alloy case and all-black dial. The all-black dial seems only to come with the PVD case.

Cheers


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

ED209 said:


> View attachment 12900303
> 
> 
> True moonphase, and the month sub-dial at 3 o'clock completes one rotation per year. It's a very interesting movement all things considered, and no lume means no bad lume!


Your attachment didn't show up, but thanks for your reply. I've purchased one today! Will report back when I receive it.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

rednakes said:


> Okay, just opened the back. It contains a Sunon PE90. The watch also ticks very loudly!


Thanks, rednakes, sounds like avoiding those might be a good idea.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi! Does anyone knows of a cheap ali express ideally sterile quartz, with no complication in *burgundy* tones ? Like this one for example but dark red instead of green 

Thanks!
Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Latest arrivals from Ali Express:

First this Torbollo chrono: I changed the black leather strap to an alix all-black magnetic milanese bracelet. Total cost: 13€ + 7€ = 20€ (~ $24.8)









Second this Beinuo blue silver watch, I changed its black faux leather strap to a 22mm nylon Zulu that was lying around from my Draken Tugela KS Total cost: 1.97€ + 0.00€ (~ $2.5)









Finally this MiGEER black/yellow with silicone strap. The quartz movement is horribly noisy, but the rubber band w/ yellow stitching is incredibly good and comfortable for the price! Got it for 2.20€ (~ $2.75)









Nicolas


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Have a great day all, today I receive this Cadisen watch, really beautiful and very well build watch with Seiko NH-36 movement, cost me 44 Dollars shipping including.Here some photos.









Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbhas2k (Jan 29, 2018)

Any Hamilton khaki replica available in .........s or GearBest ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

sbhas2k said:


> Any Hamilton khaki replica available in .........s or GearBest ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Replica talk is forbidden on this forum.

We can however point you to homages, e.g. this one: XINIU Luxury Men Watch *(US $3.63)* [from Ali Express].










I own one w/ dark blue strap. It's a cheapo, but it keeps accurate time and I like its simple look. Don't have to complain!

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Replica talk is forbidden on this forum.
> 
> We can however point you to homages, e.g. this one: XINIU Luxury Men Watch *(US $3.63)* [from Ali Express].
> 
> ...


The readeel looks also good. Thinking about buying one.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Holuns watch. Looks like a nice timepiece.
Aliexpress.com : Buy Holuns Mens watches brand luxury casual business chronograph dress leather date waterproof quartz watch men relogio masculino from Reliable masculino suppliers on HOLUNS Official Store


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9024M review


----------



## sbhas2k (Jan 29, 2018)

Inque said:


> Holuns watch. Looks like a nice timepiece.
> .........s.com : Buy Holuns Mens watches brand luxury casual business chronograph dress leather date waterproof quartz watch men relogio masculino from Reliable masculino suppliers on


Dial size is too big. Couldn't find any less than 42mm


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rednakes said:


> Okay, just opened the back. It contains a Sunon PE90. The watch also ticks very loudly!


I had a Megir with a Sunon PE902 (PE90 series), and it constantly needed a special reset anytime I'd used the stopwatch. After a few months, the stem disengaged and I couldn't find what went wrong. Other members with that same Megir M3006 had the same problem. I will never knowingly buy another Sunon chronograph.

Recently, a different WIS bought a Holuns Portuguese homage, and that Sunon PE70 "high quality" chronograph movement (large center chronograph) died within weeks.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Do you remember if it was a long time ago ? Maybe quality control has improved since then , or is it Sunon quality that is to avoid ?
For example i received a brand bag ... that was already torn, there was no control before sending it.

*edit* i missed the last part, it seems Sunon is not good enough.

Thanks


----------



## JanuarLX200 (Nov 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> phil288 said:
> 
> 
> > Any nice white dial watches?
> ...


What's the quality for bagelsport gmt and jaracar monaco? Are they good?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Not especially. My Bagel Explorer II arrived with illegible silver hands (instead of the usual black) and I somehow managed to strip the caseback which is very thin and tinny. They are OK for the $40 I paid I guess, but not at much higher.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JanuarLX200 said:


> What's the quality for bagelsport gmt and jaracar monaco? Are they good?


Bagelsport are excellent quality watches, they're usually around the $60 mark and a lot of watch for the money. I can't tell you the quality of their GMT model though, as I own an Explorer II not a GMT  (bezel is static, 24H hand is dependant on main time).

Jaragar Monaco is of medium to poor quality. Around $30 but clearly cheap in terms of finish and even movement. There's a dedicated thread with some bad user experiences for more details. I don't wear mine a lot...

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Not especially. My Bagel Explorer II arrived with illegible silver hands (instead of the usual black) and I somehow managed to strip the caseback which is very thin and tinny. They are OK for the $40 I paid I guess, but not at much higher.


Seems like you got a too-good-to-be-true deal and they sent you a watch with a QC issue... $40 is 60% of their normal price.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Skmei 1134* Sports Male 5ATM WR (Casio DW5600 homage) - *$5.80*


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Seems like you got a too-good-to-be-true deal and they sent you a watch with a QC issue... $40 is 60% of their normal price.
> 
> Nicolas


No...that's not their normal price...

Bagels are regularly sold for as little as half the quoted prices above, and I bought a similarly cheap Explorer on another half-price occasion, which I love the size (36mm vintage, not the newer 40mm) and has no problems. I rate Bagel as below Parnis, but for effectively half the price of a Parnis they are a good deal for what they are. I do rate other deals (like the $38 ceramic Cadisen with 8215, or much nicer Corguet for around $100) as better bang for buck, though.


----------



## JanuarLX200 (Nov 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> Bagelsport are excellent quality watches, they're usually around the $60 mark and a lot of watch for the money. I can't tell you the quality of their GMT model though, as I own an Explorer II not a GMT  (bezel is static, 24H hand is dependant on main time).
> 
> Jaragar Monaco is of medium to poor quality. Around $30 but clearly cheap in terms of finish and even movement. There's a dedicated thread with some bad user experiences for more details. I don't wear mine a lot...
> 
> Nicolas


Sorry for my lacked knowledge of Rolex, sometimes I got confused between gmt and explorer. Thank you very much for your explanation.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest stated these coupon codes wouldn't work after February 15th, but they still work!

*









*GearBest Coupon Codes for Men's Watches!* 
*Work on already discounted SALE items*

*
$4 OFF a $20+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $4off-WT*

*$8 OFF a $30+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $8off-WT*

*$15 OFF a $50+* single watch purchase *COUPON CODE: $15off-WT

Example:

*https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_991136.html?lkid=12429606*Cadisen C1009* automatic - *$6**0.99 *>>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$45.99
*39mm stainless steel case, black ceramic bezel, *Miyota 8215* movement, *sapphire* crystal, Longines Conquest homage
*
*







[/URL]

*Guanqin GJ16034 *automatic *- $61.99 *>>> with Coupon Code "*$15off-WT*" = *$46.99
Seiko NH36A automatic movement, 41mm stainless steel case, 2 colors to choose

















Cadisen C1020 "Malibu series" Black - $49.19 >>> with Coupon Code "$8off-WT" = $41.19 - Super Cheap for Seiko NH36A! $76.99 on Ali Express
41mm x 13mm stainless steel case, 22mm leather strap, Seiko NH36A movement








[/URL]

*[/B][/I][/B][/B][/B][/B]


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just purchased this cheapo, I was digging the 70's look and at the price I said "why the hell not?" 

MCYKCY Ultra Thin Watch *(US $8.39)* [from Ali Express]









I'll post pictures when I receive it!

Nicolas


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cadisen C-9016G Chronograph available on ali also


----------



## Uazhunter (Jun 4, 2017)




----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you remember if it was a long time ago ? Maybe quality control has improved since then , or is it Sunon quality that is to avoid ?
> For example i received a brand bag ... that was already torn, there was no control before sending it.
> ...


I ordered my Sunon-based Lige chronograph at the end of last December.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rednakes said:


> I ordered my Sunon-based Lige chronograph at the end of last December.


Yes, but China progresses fast


----------



## sbhas2k (Jan 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Gearbest stated these coupon codes wouldn't work after February 15th, but they still work!
> 
> *
> 
> ...


Placed an order for Cadisen c1009

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JanuarLX200 (Nov 26, 2016)

Right now I’m into seven friday watch. Anyone has this watch? Is it good?


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

sbhas2k said:


> Placed an order for Cadisen c1009
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those look like some really fake reviews for that watch  I think I will pass on this one.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Nah I have a Cadisen C1009, it's perfectly OK and very good for the money (mine was $38 with that voucher, gone up a bit since then)

I only pray that when I order the next one, my friend has another one, and it is not out of stock at this price it is wonderful.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ED209 said:


> Nah I have a Cadisen C1009, it's perfectly OK and very good for the money (mine was $38 with that voucher, gone up a bit since then)
> 
> I only pray that when I order the next one, my friend has another one, and it is not out of stock at this price it is wonderful.


Any idea if there would ne a decent selection of replacement crowns for modding? That one is just too close to the Conquest for my liking.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Any idea if there would ne a decent selection of replacement crowns for modding? That one is just too close to the Conquest for my liking.


Another cheapo of the same size/movement?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Any idea if there would ne a decent selection of replacement crowns for modding? That one is just too close to the Conquest for my liking.


It's a Miyota 8215 so I can't imagine it would be difficult (I don't actually know how to cut a stem / attach a crown, but hey ho). Although if you wanted to differentiate from the Longines I'd suggest changing the hands to ones that have lume, as the stock ones do not, so it would be a useful upgrade.

The case is snap back, however, so I don't intend to open mine for any reason.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Any idea if there would ne a decent selection of replacement crowns for modding? That one is just too close to the Conquest for my liking.


Caliber corner says that the stem is tap 10, so you would need a tap 10 crown. This seems to be a very common size. Ofrei.com has lots of options.

In theory, you should be able to remove the old crown from the stem and screw the new crown on. I have only done this once, so do some more research on the topic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*SYNOKE 61576 Sports Men Waterproof Outdoor Watch - GRAY*

Promo Price: *$3.19*

Coupon Price: *$2.79 USD*

Coupon Code: *SYNOKE2370*

Times: 1000

Deadline: 6/3/2018


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

JanuarLX200 said:


> Right now I'm into seven friday watch. Anyone has this watch? Is it good?


Burei also has that style of watch. Google for reviews and shop around a bit.


----------



## mvtgs1 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hello Januarlx200,

I bought this Carotif during the last black friday about 27 euros.
I find it very beautiful and it works well.
The only problem is the bracelet, It's pretty but the side loop is too short (2 cms) and the watch is found on the side of my wrist.
Not cool, so I had to change it.
First time that happen to me.
Regards

Xavier


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Never heard of Vinoce before, claim to be 200m, £31.92 currently.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JanuarLX200 said:


> Right now I'm into seven friday watch. Anyone has this watch? Is it good?


Megir makes both quartz and automatic versions. Burei also makes a few automatic models, but most of them are over $100.










I suspect at this price point the Carotif's movement may be a 17J Tonji based caliber. The Carotif is also in a 45mm, zinc alloy case, so don't expect it to look great for long.



hanshananigan said:


> Burei also has that style of watch. Google for reviews and shop around a bit.


The first Burei comes to $75 with a coupon code for $15 Off - *Burei SM-15007 - $90.07 >> Coupon Code "$15off-WT" = $75.07
*for $75 you get a sapphire crystal and a Seiko/TMI NH38A movement - All Burei "Seven Fridays" are in 42mm cases
















The gold skeleton model (SM-15008) uses a Miyota 8N24, and also has a sapphire crystal.














This other version of the Burei SM-15007 has a more conventional dial, and uses the Seiko NH36A.


----------



## JanuarLX200 (Nov 26, 2016)

mvtgs1 said:


> Hello Januarlx200,
> 
> I bought this Carotif during the last black friday about 27 euros.
> I find it very beautiful and it works well.
> ...


Thank you for the sharing info


----------



## JanuarLX200 (Nov 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> JanuarLX200 said:
> 
> 
> > Right now I'm into seven friday watch. Anyone has this watch? Is it good?
> ...


The closest to real is burei automatic with disc wheel for the second. Is alloy different with stainless steel?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JanuarLX200 said:


> The closest to real is burei automatic with disc wheel for the second. Is alloy different with stainless steel?


The Carotif is a zinc alloy, which is very cheap and lightweight. It tends to lose its finish and get damaged easily. The Megir alloy case is a little different in that it's an injection molded, sintered metal. The Burei is made with stainless steel, and will hold up for years of use. The Burei also has a Japanese made movement. It should last for years, and remain accurate. To some extent, you get what you pay for. If you plan on using this watch on a regular basis, buy the Burei. The combination of a Seiko movement, sapphire crystal and stainless steel case make it well worth the extra cost.


----------



## JanuarLX200 (Nov 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> JanuarLX200 said:
> 
> 
> > The closest to real is burei automatic with disc wheel for the second. Is alloy different with stainless steel?
> ...


No wonder they are so cheap, thank you very much for the explanation


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FYI, rebate site lemoney.com is offering 12% rebates on Ali-Ex purchases up to $105.

I will say, though, that Ali is the one place where I've had some difficulty getting rebates to go through from sellers.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Hey everyone,

I'm new here and I recently discovered these chinese watches, and I can't seem to get enough. I've bought a couple of SKMEI homages on AMZN. I picked this 1181 one for $4.50. My question is about GB. Is it worth ordering from them? I am reading that the shipping times are horrendous. Two months sometimes?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've ordered from GearBest about 5 times now, shipping to Seattle and Boston, and have always been pleased with their shipping times. If I recall correctly, the watches typically arrived within less than two weeks. I can't speak beyond my own limited experience ordering from them, but so far, it's been good.



radior2 said:


> My question is about GB. Is it worth ordering from them? I am reading that the shipping times are horrendous. Two months sometimes?
> 
> View attachment 12942321


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I've ordered from GearBest about 5 times now, shipping to Seattle and Boston, and have always been pleased with their shipping times. If I recall correctly, the watches typically arrived within less than two weeks. I can't speak beyond my own limited experience ordering from them, but so far, it's been good.


Do you do the free shipping? Or do you choose another option?

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Received my US $3 Omujia ("Omega" in chinese I guess...) from AliX. I would not recommend it: very bad quality! Among others the time cannot be set: minute hand is stuck, and even if you wait the good time and have it run, the seconds hand keep getting stuck at the 10' position. Opening the watch and fiddling with the movement/hands did not solve.









I much prefere my US $2 hulk quartz sub which works perfectly and has a better dial finish.









Nicolas


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Did you miss out on a SARB033? Can't afford a Grand Seiko? Never heard of a SARY057?

Then why not treat yourself to the Reef Tiger, ahem, 'Grand Reef' :









https://www.a........s.com/item/201...Full-Stainless-Steel-Watches/32285544341.html

40mm, Sapphire, polished hands, NH35 (according to the comments but if you believe the description it's an inhouse movement regulated to -3/+5 spd)

About $120 depending on options.

I love how the listing rails against some other brand that obviously sells the same watch and accuses *them* of plagiarism...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> Did you miss out on a SARB033? Can't afford a Grand Seiko? Never heard of a SARY057?
> 
> Then why not treat yourself to the Reef Tiger, ahem, 'Grand Reef' :
> 
> ...


These are just $99 on Amazon. Lower price, and way better return policy!

*Reef Tiger Black Dial RGA818 - $99.00 1 left in stock

Reef Tiger White Dial RGA818 - $99.20 3 left in stock*


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> These are just $99 on Amazon. Lower price, and way better return policy!


I bought a white one on Amazon a few weeks ago. Put a stingray strap on it. Very happy with it, a keeper.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> I bought a white one on Amazon a few weeks ago. Put a stingray strap on it. Very happy with it, a keeper.


Could you please post some photo's ? I'm curious how it looks irl

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Yes pricing for them is all over the place. They have many models selling for $300 and nothing I can see to justify that sort of price...presume they have regular sales.


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> I bought a white one on Amazon a few weeks ago. Put a stingray strap on it. Very happy with it, a keeper.


Does it really have a NH35 movement? how is the bracelet? yes, need pics!!


----------



## cmdErrX (Jul 16, 2015)

wrong thread....


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

iuam said:


> Does it really have a NH35 movement? how is the bracelet? yes, need pics!!


I bought a $56 Burei a few weeks ago off Amazon with an NH36A, so an NH35A in a $99 watch is not that hard to find or believe.

Picture of the back:


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

Wondering what the dial size is on these... would they make suitable donors for non-diver/roating bezel mods? Would the usual aftermarket dials (yobokies, dagaz, etc) fit? guessing they might be a touch too big


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

iuam said:


> Does it really have a NH35 movement? how is the bracelet? yes, need pics!!


The movement is NH35A. Flawless finish everywhere. The bracelet is solid, including the links against the watch case, and with screws for link adjustment. The case has a bit more of an edgy shape than the Seikos, and a flat crystal. I like it better, and the price was right.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Wow, that's nice. I think the hands are bevelled on the edges, like the GS, not just straight cut? How's the legibility?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ED209 said:


> Wow, that's nice. I think the hands are bevelled on the edges, like the GS, not just straight cut? How's the legibility?


Yes, the hand edges are beveled, and the seconds hand is electric blue in the sunlight. Legibility is great; my photography is not.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

What's up with the 'Swiss Tech' on the dial and case back? Other than that it looks good.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Nothing. Just for show. Nothing is swiss in a watch made in Korea with japanese technology.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

too bad they added this 'swiss tech'


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Nothing. Just for show. Nothing is swiss in a watch made in Korea with japanese technology.


Korea? I've always assumed a Chinese factory. Their contact info is in Germany. Have you confused Reef Tiger with Tisell?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Korea? I've always assumed a Chinese factory. Their contact info is in Germany. Have you confused Reef Tiger with Tisell?


You are right, my mistake. Indeed, Reef tiger = China, Tissell = Korea.
Anyway, still nothing swiss about it.
So, their contact info is in Germany, the studio is in Nothing Hill - London I presume, and the contact names are one ?!?!??, other German, other Italian and the last Russian or something.
However their watches are French creativity with Germany (lol) technology. Again, no swiss. 
Seems to me that they didn't even know how to spell their OWN name right (See here). Reading it made my day ))


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've never used Gearbest's free shipping option, as it doesn't have tracking, and as, for a very small amount (a few dollars max, if I recall correctly), I've always been able to upgrade to a better option that included tracking.

Of my five GB orders, four have been through USA Priority Mail, and one was through Netherlands Registered.

Hope that helps!



radior2 said:


> Do you do the free shipping? Or do you choose another option?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

manchette said:


> too bad they added this 'swiss tech'


Apparently, the Reef Tiger watch workshop was founded in 1898 in Geneva, Switzerland. The Reef family revived the brand and the 5th generation runs it now. I read it on the Internet, so it must be true.  history
http://www.reeftiger.com/reef-tiger-history


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

Of all this chinese watches with Seiko movements... I bought Guanqin GJ16034 from Gearbest and I must say it looks very impressive for the price, although a bit too large for a dress watch.

It look like there is really a Seiko NH36A movement in there. So my question is: Is this genuine Seiko movement made by Seiko (the same as in Seiko watches) or is it some chinese knock off?

Apparently the watch costs me 41 EUR (+tax), the movement itself costs almost that price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rkovac said:


> Of all this chinese watches with Seiko movements... I bought Guanqin GJ16034 from Gearbest and I must say it looks very impressive for the price, although a bit too large for a dress watch.
> 
> It look like there is really a Seiko NH36A movement in there. So my question is: Is this genuine Seiko movement made by Seiko (the same as in Seiko watches) or is it some chinese knock off?
> 
> Apparently the watch costs me 41 EUR (+tax), the movement itself costs almost that price.


Most likely they come from TMI Hong Kong, and are purchased in bulk. Many Chinese mushroom brand (and domestic brand) watches use TMI or Miyota movements. They are real, but are produced by Seiko and Citizen, in China, for reduced prices.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

So I tried ordering from AX for the first time. They cancelled my order and are now asking for verification. I don't really feel comfortable sending pics of my ID and credit card to them. Is there anyway around this? 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

radior2 said:


> So I tried ordering from AX for the first time. They cancelled my order and are now asking for verification. I don't really feel comfortable sending pics of my ID and credit card to them. Is there anyway around this?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


I've done that. Never had a problem. It's their way of making sure the person setting up the account isn't using a stolen credit card.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

radior2 said:


> So I tried ordering from AX for the first time. They cancelled my order and are now asking for verification. I don't really feel comfortable sending pics of my ID and credit card to them. Is there anyway around this?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


They use AliPay system, very similar to PayPal system: before you can make transactions, you need to validate your account with a valid ID document.

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I was also wondering about the quality of these Seiko movements integrated in Chinese watches. Btw Houston Real : Thanks for your tips ! I'm expecting the GUANQIN GJ16034 , i'll tell you about it asap. @all : Which model you bought in 2017 would you recommend ? Thanks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Which model you bought in 2017 would you recommend ? Thanks


Sporting this 14€ Auto these days.

Love it! It's a winner 

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thank you, with this kind of model i'm always wondering how long it will work. Is the movement reliable ? I like the bracelet, where is it from ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Thank you, with this kind of model i'm always wondering how long it will work. Is the movement reliable ? I like the bracelet, where is it from ?


I've had the watch for a little less than 7 months (mid-August 2017). I have been wearing it I'd say 1 week per month in average during that time.

The watch keeps very accurate time (+/- a few spd) and autowind works flawlessly: no need of a manual rewind when I take her out of the box, and it's running all week long, even by spending nights on my desk.

The bracelet is a very sturdy aftermarket shark mesh bought 10€ in a garage sale, sorry  I have no idea of its origin: there's no inscription at all on it!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Which model you bought in 2017 would you recommend ? Thanks


My other two favorite from AliX are two quartz:

This gorgeous Beinuo dress watch with white guilloche dial and blue hands ($6):








I have no problem wearing it with a suit at work, it has an impeccable finish!

And this orange & black Orkina Planet Ocean homage ($15), with an assorted $2.4 black & orange NATO:









And as a bonus, I'm really digging this very recent $1.9 quartz hulk sub (not a 2017 but a 2018 watch!):









Nicolas


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Are you happy Nicolas with your Gimto chrono ?


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

mougino said:


> My other two favorite from AliX are two quartz:
> 
> This gorgeous Beinuo dress watch with white guilloche dial and blue hands ($6):
> 
> ...


Hello Mougino, do you know if the Planet Ocean Orkina have stainless steel case? And what movement It have?

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

radior2 said:


> So I tried ordering from AX for the first time. They cancelled my order and are now asking for verification. I don't really feel comfortable sending pics of my ID and credit card to them. Is there anyway around this?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Plenty of different sellers on there and some accept PayPal.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ochstin GA019A* Automatic watch - $75.68 >> *w/Promo Code "$15off-WT" = $60.68*
42mm x 11.56mm stainless steel case, Miyota 8215 movement, sapphire crystal, checkerboard texture on both dial and case sides, bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp, signed crown


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Are you happy Nicolas with your Gimto chrono ?


Short answer is: no. Chrono hand fell off after a few weeks. I opened the case back to remove it then _this_ happened:









Dial is fixed under the crystal, you seem to need a crystal press to access the dial/hands, which I have not... So it's been dead and unused since then 

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Victorv said:


> Hello Mougino, do you know if the Planet Ocean Orkina have stainless steel case? And what movement It have?
> 
> Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


Yes, stainless steel case back (100% sure) and case feels like SS as well (by look and touch).

Bezel and crown seem like alloy. Bezel insert probably aluminium.

Movement is an unadjusted Miyota 2115: see pic.

Nicolas


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Short answer is: no. Chrono hand fell off after a few weeks. I opened the case back to remove it then _this_ happened:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! That is EXACTLY what happened to my Gimto chrono. It was a looker but it had terrible slop in the hands, they kept slipping all over the place, so it was never going to be a keeper anyway.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Had to run after the postman to catch him  ... so i managed to receive the GUANQIN GJ16034, no surprise, it looks nice as in the pictures from the site  Indeed an NH36A which life will be interesting to follow. The butterfly clasp is nicely wrapped, looks great. I like the fact that the dial is not a circle but a dodecagon ! A video helping to use _and_ to protect the leather when using a deployant clasp : 



 . So, now if you Really need this type of clasp :


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*CLOSEOUT*_

*Guanqin GJ16058* - Automatic, Sapphire - $41.90 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" =* $33.90*
40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 movement, display back, leather strap


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I've done that. Never had a problem. It's their way of making sure the person setting up the account isn't using a stolen credit card.


Thanks for the heads up. I went ahead and sent in the documents and got verified.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I actually discovered this one and ordered it a couple of days ago! I'm excited to try out the Dixmont Guangzhou movement, about which I've heard very favorable commentary. Thanks for sharing the deal, Houston Real. Had I not stumbled upon it myself first, I surely would have ordered it after seeing your post here.



HoustonReal said:


> _*CLOSEOUT*_
> 
> *Guanqin GJ16058* - Automatic, Sapphire - $41.90 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" =* $33.90*
> 40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 movement, display back, leather strap


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> _*CLOSEOUT*_*Guanqin GJ16058* - Automatic, Sapphire - $41.90 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" =* $33.90*
> 40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2803 movement, display back, leather strap


Couldn't resist; ordered.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I had an Orkina planet ocean .I gave it to a charity shop.It was just too big for me.I do not believe it was ss but chrome plated base metal.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*CLOSEOUT*_
*Guanqin GJ16056* - Automatic - $45.91 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" = *$37.91*
39mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813 movement, display back, stainless bracelet w/solid end links and butterfly clasp, two colors left


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*CLOSEOUT*
Guanqin GJ16016 - Automatic, Blue - $36.53 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" = *$28.53* I know - JEWELS - but a Sea-Gull automatic for Under $29
40mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Sea-Gull ST17 movement, display back, blue leather strap, 100M WR, (Ali Express listings claim sapphire)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*CLOSEOUT*_
*GUANQIN GS19083* Trendy Quartz Watch - BLUE - $23.99 >> Coupon Code "*$4off-WT*" = *$19.99*
41mm x 10mm case, Date @ 9:00, Crown @ 2:00, Blue dial with White and Red accents, small second dial


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*CLOSEOUT*_
*GUANQIN GS19055* Men Quartz Wristwatch - BLUE AND WHITE - $26.17 >> Coupon Code "*$4off-WT*" = *$22.17*
41mm x 7mm stainless steel case, 20mm stainless mesh band, JLC Réserve de Marche homage










To me, this looks a bit smaller than 41mm. On the model it looks more like 38mm or 39mm.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) Do you know which movement is used for quartz for this brand ? (Guanqin) Thank you ;=)


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I always think the on-the-wrist shots are photoshops anyway; that they just paste whatever watch into the photo.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) Do you know which movement is used for quartz for this brand ? (Guanqin) Thank you ;=)


From AliXpress listing:

BRAND: GUANQIN
Item: GS19055
Style: Sport,Casual,Business
Display: Analog
Movement: _*Miyota Quartz Movement*_

Feature:
- Advanced manufacturing technology;
- Cool & Specially designed big display screen;
- Watch Crown With Environmental IPS Bronze Electroplating;
- Stainless steel buckle & back case with 3D GUANQIN logo;
- Week & Date Display 
- 30 Meters Water Resistant
- Band Material: Steel & Leather

Specification:
Case Diameter:41mm
Case Thickness:7mm
Band Length:220mm
Band Width:20mm

 Package Included:
-1 x GUANQIN Watch
-1 x Gift Box
-1 x Users' Manual
-1 x Watch Cleaning Cloths


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I just bought this one with a $2 coupon for $15.33. It has kind of a Sinn or Damasko look that I really like. And I'm generally a sucker for black-and-red.

*https://tinyurl.com/y8e4wo9s

*


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm not trying to rain on anyone's cheap watch from overseas parade.. however I would like to offer my experience and / inform / warn people of a potential serious downside of some of these watches / and name brand watches that are plated brass / alloys (/cough TIMEX) 

blah blah blah... I have metal allergies and if you ever put on a watch and discover a red itchy rash on your wrist under the watch ..then you probably have them also.. it is important to stop wearing these items as prolonged exposure can make the issue worse... 

for myself I can get away w/ 316L stainless without issue from reputable brands such as VSA, Seiko, Citizen ..etc 

if you have any sensitivity to metals I'd give all these ali watches a wide wide miss...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

atarione said:


> I'm not trying to rain on anyone's cheap watch from overseas parade.. however I would like to offer my experience and / inform / warn people of a potential serious downside of some of these watches / and name brand watches that are plated brass / alloys (/cough TIMEX)
> 
> blah blah blah... I have metal allergies and if you ever put on a watch and discover a red itchy rash on your wrist under the watch ..then you probably have them also.. it is important to stop wearing these items as prolonged exposure can make the issue worse...
> 
> ...


Metal sensitivity is pretty well known already.

Now, what would be SUPER helpful would be for you to start strapping on inexpensive, purported SS watches and see if your wrist turns magenta. Otherwise, folks will need to keep scratching their Currens and such to know for sure.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Metal sensitivity is pretty well known already.
> 
> Now, what would be SUPER helpful would be for you to start strapping on inexpensive, purported SS watches and see if your wrist turns magenta. Otherwise, folks will need to keep scratching their Currens and such to know for sure.


lol.. yeah pass.. I just get nowhere near these watches.. I'm 100% sure I'll be allergic to 99%~ of them


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

atarione said:


> lol.. yeah pass.. I just get nowhere near these watches.. I'm 100% sure I'll be allergic to 99%~ of them


Wearing them with a NATO wouldn't help?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*CARNIVAL 8667G** Male Auto Mechanical Watch*- SILVER AND WHITE - $48.15 >> Coupon Code "*$8off-WT*" = *$40.15*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

atarione said:


> lol.. yeah pass.. I just get nowhere near these watches.. I'm 100% sure I'll be allergic to 99%~ of them


Most of the Chinese "Stainless Steel" watches are made with 316L. I also have a DOM W-624 made of Tungsten Carbide, which should be hypoallergenic.

If you are "100% sure I'll be allergic to 99%~ of them", it's almost guaranteed you will be. I'll guess you should just buy Titanium watches from here on out.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

konax said:


> Megir Ana-digi, a decent looking Breitling Aerospace homage. I'm still not sure if Ali links are allowed from low post count like me, so just search for item number 32800893023. There are few sellers, lowest price I found was $21.90


So the Megir came today, here's a quick review:
Case is remarkably good, well built and definitely stainless steel. Finishing is okay, no major flaws. 
The bezel is not rotating, the pushers are obviously not screwed-in, caseback is snap-on.
Most of all, it's HUGE: 49mm diameter (at the bezel), 59mm lug to lug, 16mm thick, 24mm silicone strap, 135 grams weight.
Lume: it's there, nothing special, the digital screens have their own greenish led backlight (not too bright either).
This is basically two quartz watches stacked on top of each other, the time runs independent between them. The digital functions are time, day and date, alarm and stopwatch.
The watch came faulty, the analog part is not working at all. Maybe it's just the battery.

Some pics (especially the size, compared to Monster which is not a small watch on its own, my wrist is 18.5cm and flatter on top):


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

If that was the same size as a monster, had a rotating bezel, and sync'd time I'd be all over it.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> So the Megir came today, here's a quick review:


Thanks for the review!
This watch is huuuge >_<

Nicolas


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

Im wearing my Seiko monster right now . Its because of that damn watch, that I wish I could relume these Chinese ones. In fact I was looking at that Megir because I thought the bezel would look cool if it was relumed( or lumed actually).


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

mougino said:


> Yes, stainless steel case back (100% sure) and case feels like SS as well (by look and touch).
> 
> Bezel and crown seem like alloy. Bezel insert probably aluminium.
> 
> ...


Many thanks fellow, im going for one

Enviado desde mi ALE-L21 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Have you ever dreamt of setting the time by a press on Spiderman's balls? Well dream no more !

Colourful Cute Kids Slap Watch *(US $1.82)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Have you ever dreamt of setting the time by a press on Spiderman's balls? Well dream no more !
> 
> Colourful Cute Kids Slap Watch *(US $1.82)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


PS: it's a 2-jewel watch


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I haven't heard much of Dalas since my Bauhaus a few years ago, but this looks nice for the price:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Have you ever dreamt of setting the time by a press on Spiderman's balls? Well dream no more !
> 
> Colourful Cute Kids Slap Watch *(US $1.82)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


No, never.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

mougino said:


> Have you ever dreamt of setting the time by a press on Spiderman's balls? Well dream no more !
> 
> Colourful Cute Kids Slap Watch *(US $1.82)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


Finally!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

My three year old loves Spiderman, I tried to interest him in that but he just pulled a face and said it was 'all wrong'!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen and Sohne KS221 review


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Kronen and Sohne KS221 review


I've experienced a KS095 watch, long term. The "gold" finish quickly wears off the crown, and will wear off portions of the case in less than a year. The 17 jewel, Tongji based movement is lucky to get 30 hours fully wound, and is very inaccurate, often slow by several minutes per day. The first clue should be "17 jewels". Most descent automatics have 21 jewels or more. 17 jewels is usually the minimum for a hand wind movement.

These watches look great out of the box, but don't hold up for even 12 months. Use your $20-$30 on a better quality quartz watch, or save up a little more to buy a Chinese mushroom brand watch with a Sea-Gull, Dixmont, Miyota or Seiko movement.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I'v always found the _Kronen and Sohne to look exactly like some Jaragar models but prettied up. (very cheap watches, but two of my favourite watches are Jaragars...although I changed the gawdawful straps)_


----------



## sbhas2k (Jan 29, 2018)

Got my cadisen. Wonderful watch for the price


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Holuns chronograph. Not bad at all at this price point. Solid end links bracelet. The second hand at 6 is the chrono and resets like its unwinding. Worth $27.









Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

LINK???


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> LINK???


Type "holuns chronograph" in Ali Express, second item.

Nicolas


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

Can you measure It? Diameter and lug to lug? .........s seller rates it as 45mm diameter, but It doesn't look so big.

Btw, I am extremely happy with my gimto. No problems at all and looks much better in person. Really accurate too.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

mougino said:


> Type "holuns chronograph" in Ali Express, second item.
> 
> Nicolas


I see a holuns chronograph for $45.50 goo.gl/9PB7jh
is that the one?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> I see a holuns chronograph for $45.50 goo.gl/9PB7jh
> is that the one?


Nope, should be $30.37: direct link.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

mougino said:


> Nope, should be $30.37: direct link.


This one is $27.99


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

saw this odd watch at a store called Timi Trade. Its 40mm. They should have given it a distressed or unique strap.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is anyone else's Ali not working properly today? Tried phone and tablet, only got Android. The payment button won't work, although everything else does.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I bought something on android today. It was acting odd for me a few days ago(feedback scores all said zero.Had trouble with their feebies thing as well)


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

Have the cadisen, arrived this week. Fantastic value for money, the strap is junk, but that's to be expected. Very nice movement and a little on the dressy side.
Any good 20mm straps to be found on Ali? I think it calls for something fine and shiny, maybe lizard but a fine grain.

I also have that holuns chrono, another firm favourite affordable. The bracelet is solid, but I'm thinking not solid steel, it feels different, maybe plated brass. Looks great on a Nato or leather though. Scratches the Speed Master itch. 
Anyhow, here is an affordable planet ocean with a nice miyota engine. Too close to a rep for my liking and the 007 on the second hand pretty much ruins it.

Sekaro Automatic Mechanical Watches Men Top Brand Luxury Male Clock Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Men's Watch Montre Homme









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

STARKING Quartz BM0908

Wanted it for my 18mm strap but ...
Real word measurements: diameter 39mm, thickness 8mm, strap with 20mm
Silent, I think it Miyota 2035
Strap OK


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Holuns JY006 watch review (Seiko VX42E movement)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Cartoon Pacman Men Watch *(US $3.50)* [from Ali Express]

Watch is on the big size (38 x 38 mm) but is quite thin, so it stays comfortable. NOT a kids watch as advertised!

The dial is very glossy and pacman, ghosts and fruits colors very sharp (something my crappy smartphone camera didn't seize...)

And the case doesn't look as cheap as it looks in the AliX pictures  so I'm quite satisfied with the purchase.

Look at the bottom of the ad for their other watches, they have tons of other geeky references 

Nicolas


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

A few of those are tempting......I have to remind myself how old I am


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Cartoon Pacman Men Watch *(US $3.50)* [from Ali Express]


This is the best thing I have seen all day. Thank you for posting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> Couldn't resist; ordered.


Arrived today. I like the look, feel, perfect finish. Strap and buckle very nice too. A screaming bargain.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looking sharp! Now I can't wait 'til mine arrives!



BalooSD said:


> Arrived today. I like the look, feel, perfect finish. Strap and buckle very nice too. A screaming bargain.
> View attachment 12974051


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I finally got to buy it after about 47 hrs of trying! A GRMONTRE, £11.99.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Second McyKcy, and second disappointment, but the latter the bigger:

What I (thought I) purchased: a vintage-y rectangle watch, "ultra thin" metal case, with a brown strap.









What I actually received: a huge square watch, very chunky plastic-like alloy case, with a cheap rubber plastic strap.









This will *not* receive any wrist time... 

Note to myself: never buy again from this brand.

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 12975991
> 
> I finally got to buy it after about 47 hrs of trying! A GRMONTRE, £11.99.


Looks great for the price. Where did you get it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

It was from seller "High-end Watches store", the few other sellers are the same price though.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

My Guanqin GJ16058 arrived yesterday from Gearbest. Right out of the box, the second hand was detached and loose under the crystal. Disappointing. Otherwise, shipping was very fast, and the watch appeared to be of good quality. As this was a closeout deal, I don't think they have any more of these watches in stock, so I think Gearbest will simply refund me, instead of sending a replacement. Sigh . . .


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> My Guanqin GJ16058 arrived yesterday from Gearbest. Right out of the box, the second hand was detached and loose under the crystal. Disappointing. Otherwise, shipping was very fast, and the watch appeared to be of good quality. As this was a closeout deal, I don't think they have any more of these watches in stock, so I think Gearbest will simply refund me, instead of sending a replacement. Sigh . . .
> 
> View attachment 12978511


Bummer about the second hand... but if you get a refund it's the perfect watch to practice your watch repair skills. Look for video on disassembly and reinstall the second hand or just remove it.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Yes, get the refund obviously but you can easily reset the hand yourself.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

My LOREO arrived from Ali today. Matches ad specs and finish is perfect. I may buy another in a different color.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the thought, Metallman (and ed209). Quite right that I should take this as an opportunity to start down the road of learning watch repair.

As the old adage goes: "When Gearbest sends a broken watch; make lemonade!"



Metallman said:


> Bummer about the second hand... but if you get a refund it's the perfect watch to practice your watch repair skills. Look for video on disassembly and reinstall the second hand or just remove it.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

Anyone tried this one yet (forum search came up empty):









Can't post links here yet, but if you Search PAULAREIS on .........s it is there and cheap.

Part of me loves it part of me is repulsed 

It would match up well with this cheapo NATO:


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

Agggh, Not sure if that one above is a Fake or a Homage piece (not a Bell & Ross expert or anything expert to be honest) and i cannot edit my posts here. If it is in violation, could the mods please delete


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That's a homage of the T** Heuer Monaco 24.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> That's a homage of the T** Heuer Monaco 24.


Thanks for clarifying that for me  As you can imagine, i am new


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

sh333 said:


> Thanks for clarifying that for me  As you can imagine, i am new


Gah, it is not a very good homage either eh? Had a look at the real thing and those are super badass


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sh333 said:


> Anyone tried this one yet (forum search came up empty):
> 
> View attachment 12981983
> 
> ...


Paulares are well known for using 'Paulares' in their photos, but shipping replicas. It has been documented in this thread, particularly with Omega Seamaster watches.

Definitely ask for 'real' photos first or ask the seller for more information.

If they ship a rep you've got recourse through ALXPRS.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

Techme said:


> Paulares are well known for using 'Paulares' in their photos, but shipping replicas. It has been documented in this thread, particularly with Omega Seamaster watches.
> 
> Definitely ask for 'real' photos first or ask the seller for more information.
> 
> If they ship a rep you've got recourse through ALXPRS.


Thanks for the heads up. I will steer clear of that brand i think based on that info.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

sh333 said:


> Anyone tried this one yet (forum search came up empty):
> 
> View attachment 12981983


This is basically a cheaper (as in less expensive but also lower quality) version of the JARAGAR homage to the Tag Heuer Monaco. Plus the risk of receiving a fake, as others have said (I concur, Paulareis is infamously known for that).

I'd suggest you look for the JARAGAR version on Ali Express which is a little better: Men Mechanical Watches Jaragar Brand *(US $16.50)* [from Ali Express]

There's also a big thread on the JARAGAR Monaco here on WUS:
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=578734&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

And here's a picture of mine 

Nicolas


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

mougino said:


> This is basically a cheaper (as in less expensive but also lower quality) version of the JARAGAR homage to the Tag Heuer Monaco. Plus the risk of receiving a fake, as others have said (I concur, Paulareis is infamously known for that).
> 
> I'd suggest you look for the JARAGAR version on Ali Express which is a little better: Men Mechanical Watches Jaragar Brand *(US $16.50)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


Man, That actually looks killer. I have a white and a black one on it's way here now. Just need to source some nice rally style straps now. Any suggestions?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

sh333 said:


> Man, That actually looks killer. I have a white and a black one on it's way here now. Just need to source some nice rally style straps now. Any suggestions?


Search for "rally strap" on eBay. You will need one which is 24mm wide.

I got mine 10€ from German eBay seller *rimoda_de* but I see they're all out of stock now... Hope you can find another seller.










Nicolas


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

Thanks, man. Will do!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sh333 said:


> Gah, it is not a very good homage either eh? Had a look at the real thing and those are super badass


There are several different versions of the "Monaco" that Heuer has produced through the years. These are homages to the "TAG Heuer Monaco 24 Calibre 36".

Of course, a $28 homage will have some shortcomings compared to the original. I don't know many Sub homages in the same price range, that do a better job.

As for the assertion that the Paulareis Monaco is more poorly made than the Jaragar, I doubt it. The Paulareis has more detail work, and the Jaragar has an infamously poor movement.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Anyone have experience with this Aesop 9950G watch? The top dial (date) does not seem to advance when it’s the next morning, even though the day of the week (left dial) does.

However, when I set the time by advancing the hands, both of those dials do change.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have one, and everything works as expected. Sounds like you've got a duff one.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I have one, and everything works as expected. Sounds like you've got a duff one.


Okay thanks, I'll probably take a couple of photos over a span of days and then open a dispute. I think I'll stick to less "complicated" movements from now on, when ordering from these sites.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I have a white PaulaReis Monaco on order from Ali. If you buy from the official PaulaReis store, they only sell their own branded products, and even send a disclosure to that affect when you place your order. I already have 3 of the Jaragar Monacos, so I want to compare them. The Jaragars have a small power reserve, but all have been butter smooth to wind and running fine over a year now.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> I have a white PaulaReis Monaco on order from Ali. If you buy from the official PaulaReis store, they only sell their own branded products, and even send a disclosure to that affect when you place your order. I already have 3 of the Jaragar Monacos, so I want to compare them. The Jaragars have a small power reserve, but all have been butter smooth to wind and running fine over a year now.
> 
> View attachment 12987253


Wow :-o nice blue strap with orange stitches!! Where did you find it?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ali Express have a special sale on March 28th for their anniversary. Let's share some good deals in here if you will 

First deal is the 2017 SOUTHBERG Quartz Sub homage going from US $9.19 to *US $5.00*!!

























Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Second March 28th good deal: the 37mm Holuns Daydate Diamond Quartz (Stainless Steel) going from US $38.75 to *US $29.9*!

















































Nicolas


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

mougino said:


> Wow :-o nice blue strap with orange stitches!! Where did you find it?


I got the gulf blue/orange from Mansarea: https://mansarea.com/shop/index.php/shop-en/s-watch-straps-en/item/288-gulf-blue
Very soft for being such a thick strap. Also got a cobra skin strap from them. Highly recommend.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ali Express 28/3 Anniversary Sale good deal #3: Curren Omega Seamaster 2018 homage, from US $27.98 to *US $13.99*

























Nicolas


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Is this watch worth buying guys?
Does it have a decent Quartz movement?

Men Watch GUANQIN Top Brand Luxury Quartz Calendar Watch Square Men Sport Waterproof Mens Leather Wristwatch relogio masculino-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> Second March 28th good deal: the 37mm Holuns Daydate Diamond Quartz (Stainless Steel) going from US $38.75 to *US $29.9*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is there non crystal version?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

GraX said:


> is there non crystal version?


Was wondering about that too

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Non diamonds indices version you mean?

There is but not of the same brand (and not the same price):

PAULAREIS Daydate Watches (will be *(US $42.50* on 28-MAR-18) [from Ali Express]









STEELBAGELSPORT Daydate High Quality Mens Watch (will be *US $56.00* on 28-MAR-18) [from Ali Express]

















You will also find a couple of Datejust homages with stick indices as well.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The Southberg Milgauss will be just US $10 on March 28th, but I can't seem to make up my mind!! Which dial color should I go: black or white??

















Nicolas


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

At that price, why not both? 



mougino said:


> The Southberg Milgauss will be just US $10 on March 28th, but I can't seem to make up my mind!! Which dial color should I go: black or white??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> At that price, why not both?


Lol, there's already a red sub and a president in my AliX basket... I was hoping to not go beyond 3 watches for the anniversary sale


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another March 28th anniversary sale good deal: the 44mm Parnis Luminor 1940 Chronograph at *US $75.60* instead of US $86.40.

That is an excellent deal for this exceptional watch. I received mine a little more than a week ago (paid a little more than that) and I'm still amazed at the quality!










Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Keeping up with the good deals: the DIDUN Royal Oak will be at *US $44.59* instead of US $54.60 on March 28th.

I've never owned one but they're supposedly great quality.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The SHARK SPORT SH452 "Race Car Wheel" will be at *US $39.99* instead of US $49.99 on 28-MAR.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The GUANQIN GS19096-1A-L Full Chrono will be at *US $23.07* on 28.03.2018, that's $5 cheaper than its lowest price ($27.99 on Gearbest):

















































Nicolas


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

mougino said:


> The GUANQIN GS19096-1A-L Full Chrono will be at *US $23.07* on 28.03.2018, that's $5 cheaper than its lowest price ($27.99 on Gearbest):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great! I wish it weren't 44mm though!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

mougino said:


> The Southberg Milgauss will be just US $10 on March 28th, but I can't seem to make up my mind!! Which dial color should I go: black or white??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of these, I don't know if mine was a one-off but it was non-working, then the seller after saying try a new battery refused any further contact, so Ali had to sort the case out. (I had already tried a new battery anyway and it made no difference).


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

mougino said:


> Keeping up with the good deals: the DIDUN Royal Oak will be at *US $44.59* instead of US $54.60 on March 28th.
> I've never owned one but they're supposedly great quality.
> Nicolas


I have a Silver/Blue DIDUN quartz, and the quality is fantastic. Thinking about adding another color with automatic movement.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Limits are good; they help promote financial responsibility, encourage prioritization, etc..

But might it not be more sensible to limit yourself to a specific total dollar amount, rather than a specific number of watches? 



mougino said:


> I was hoping to not go beyond 3 watches for the anniversary sale


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I learned a new Ali lesson:

In addition to recommendations from WUS, the Ali seller matters

This is what I ordered:









This is what I got:









Ali quickly took care of the issue via the dispute process, but it's still a bit disappointing. Not sure how a chronograph morphs into a day date.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Two SINOBI anniversary deals for 28.03.2018: the SINOBI Quartz Sub will be *US $16.95* instead of US $24.54









and the SINOBI S9509 Diver will be at *US $11.30* instead of US $23.06

















Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anybody have experience with the Natural Park brand. Found this watch and it looks really interesting: https://goo.gl/ka7WcY


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Got benyar chronograph. Super nice for the price.









Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Wrist shot in better light.









Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

minchomexa said:


> Wrist shot in better light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the case width on the Benyar? Looks on the larger side.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## petarboj (Jun 6, 2017)

Guanqin arrived. Great little watch! Only downsides would be cheepish push pins and butterfly clasp doesn't have release button. Other than that - perfect!









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Techme said:


> What's the case width on the Benyar? Looks on the larger side.
> 
> Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


Don't have metric ruler here, but seems around 2 inches lug to lug and around 1 3/4 diameter. Under half an inch thick. Will measure when i get back home later.

Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Crazy what you can get on Ali for $110. I'm a sucker for Nakzen brand (have half a dozen of them) and grabbed this two weeks when I saw it on sale for over 90% off, just arrived.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The GIMTO Black Dial Bauhaus will be *US $6.63* instead of US $8.90 on 28.03 anniversary sale:

















Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Also, the SKMEI SKM-1155 G-Shock will be *US $9.39* instead of US $11.99 on 28.03 anniversary sale:









Nicolas


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Does anybody have experience with the Natural Park brand. Found this watch and it looks really interesting: https://goo.gl/ka7WcY
> 
> View attachment 12997539


Got one with Mondaine style, stainless steel back (not sure if also case, it was bought for a gift) and a hemp nato. The buckle was awful, but the watch is nicely done and worth the 10 bucks spent (on Amazon) nice presentation box too. However, the watch received came with seconds hand moving freely on the dial, out of its axis. Talked to the seller and received a new one after a few claiming messages.

All ok now, I say go for it 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The NAVIFORCE Daydate, in silver/white dial, or all gold, will be *US $12.79* instead of US $15.99 on 28.03 anniversary sale:

















Nicolas


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Techme said:


> What's the case width on the Benyar? Looks on the larger side.
> 
> Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


50mm lug to lug, 45 case without crown, 22mm strap, 12mm thick. Looks way more expensive than $27.

Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> Well I learned a new Ali lesson:
> 
> In addition to recommendations from WUS, the Ali seller matters
> 
> ...


That's the Geman Technology!!!


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

petarboj said:


> Guanqin arrived. Great little watch! Only downsides would be cheepish push pins and butterfly clasp doesn't have release button. Other than that - perfect!


Nice pics. Could you please share a link?


----------



## petarboj (Jun 6, 2017)

adhin said:


> Nice pics. Could you please share a link?


GUANQIN GJ16034 on gearbest ( i cant share links). there was 15usd off code "$15off-WT" that doesn't work anymore (i just checked)....


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

minchomexa said:


> 50mm lug to lug, 45 case without crown, 22mm strap, 12mm thick. Looks way more expensive than $27.
> 
> Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. 45mm is a bit too big for me.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Two new toys. I really like the pagani. I'm impressed by the quality. The sinobi is nice to but huge.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Nice frisbee near that Pagani 

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Nice frisbee near that Pagani
> 
> Nicolas


Yeah. It almost is. i like it, but it really is to big. Next time i'm going to buy a cheap watch I'm going to check the size first


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I like the looks of the pagani, but it is listed at 48mm. Is that right? It doesn't look that big next to the Sinobi for some reason.

The Sinobi lists as 50mm, so I am guessing the Pagani number figures in the crown. Can you measure the Pagani?
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> I like the looks of the pagani, but it is listed at 48mm. Is that right? It doesn't look that big next to the Sinobi for some reason.
> 
> The Sinobi lists as 50mm, so I am guessing the Pagani number figures in the crown. Can you measure the Pagani?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












48mm seems correct

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

m3ga said:


> 48mm seems correct
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


If the Sinobi is 48 then the Pagani looks to be around 39???

I hope your thumb heals up nicely. I know that mine has been toughened up over years of hobby knife use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> If the Sinobi is 48 then the Pagani looks to be around 39???
> 
> I hope your thumb heals up nicely. I know that mine has been toughened up over years of hobby knife use.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












41 it is and thank you. I cut my thumb cutting vegetables. I just sharpened my Global knife and was uncautionous.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

m3ga said:


> 41 it is and thank you. I cut my thumb cutting vegetables. I just sharpened my Global knife and was uncautionous.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Thank you. That could work for me. Do you have any other thoughts on it? How difficult is it to read? Is there any lume at all? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Thank you. That could work for me. Do you have any other thoughts on it? How difficult is it to read? Is there any lume at all? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no lumen. It looks a bit crowded but it is pretty easy to read.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

m3ga said:


> There is no lumen. It looks a bit crowded but it is pretty easy to read.


Thank you. I had a hunch there would be no lume, but it is good to confirm. This one is going on my favorites, but isn't an immediate buy for me. Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I presume that since I see the word "chronograph" nowhere in the description of these Cuenas, they aren't really functioning chronos? Anybody know?

I like the style, in pretty much all of the color iterations.

https://bit.ly/2GdmbfS


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I presume that since I see the word "chronograph" nowhere in the description of these Cuenas, they aren't really functioning chronos? Anybody know?
> 
> I like the style, in pretty much all of the color iterations.
> 
> ...


The description clearly says that it has chrono function as per the image below.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'll be purchasing the intriguing *Starking AM0184 *during .........s's March 28th sale. It'll on sale for *$39.15* instead of its current $47.85









Why do I call it "intriguing"? It's got a high beat 28800 movement, sapphire crystal, a sharp look, reasonable 40mm diameter, and nice dial and strap/bracelet options.

I've actually ordered this watch before (sent to my brother; I've still never seen it in person; it's because I live most of the year in a country that intercepts and taxes every shipment, so it's better for me to send my items to the US and pick them up in person), and when my brother received it, he was very impressed with it. Thought it looked very handsome, and felt quality (and he's a pretty picky guy, who's handled some nice watches). For what it's worth, he ran a water droplet test, and it behaved like real sapphire. I've read other info online from people who have measured and verified that its a high beat movement.

Here's the caveat: the one I ordered had an issue with the date quick-set. It'd jam up super tight, then you'd have to force it past that point, then it'd just spin freely without changing the date. Then it'd repeat. The other caveat is that when I tried to work through this issue with the seller, seller didn't seem to speak even the most basic English (he kept thinking I wanted instructions on how to change the date, and didn't really seem to get that the watch was defective). .........s refunded me in full, but now I'm hoping to get a good one this time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I presume that since I see the word "chronograph" nowhere in the description of these Cuenas, they aren't really functioning chronos? Anybody know?
> 
> I like the style, in pretty much all of the color iterations.
> 
> ...


In case of doubt I always ask the seller.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'll be purchasing the intriguing *Starking AM0184 *during .........s's March 28th sale. It'll on sale for *$39.15* instead of its current $47.85
> 
> View attachment 13007613


It will be $37.70 on bracelet. The movement is a 25J 2813 high-beat. I can't seem to find the factory that produces them, though they are talked about extensively in replica forums as the A2813 (or Asian 2813) hi-beat. Nobody seems to know if they are a version of the DG4813.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The *Cadisen C8097 *will be on sale for $148.07. Why should you care? It contains a Miyota 9015 movement.

Yes, it has a "diamond" at 12:00.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The *Cadisen C8097 *will be on sale for $148.07. Why should you care? It contains a Miyota 9015 movement.
> 
> Yes, it has a "diamond" at 12:00.
> 
> ...


Just one more watch has a nice review


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

m3ga said:


> 48mm seems correct
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro





m3ga said:


> 41 it is and thank you. I cut my thumb cutting vegetables. I just sharpened my Global knife and was uncautionous.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I think you may want to brush up on your caliper reading skills. Those are indicating near-enough-may-as-well-be 50mm and 44mm.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> It will be $37.70 on bracelet. The movement is a 25J 2813 high-beat. I can't seem to find the factory that produces them, though they are talked about extensively in replica forums as the A2813 (or Asian 2813) hi-beat. No body seems to know if they are a version of the DG4813.


I've had mine for about three months.
Runs at <2s/d but then what do you expect for that money


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

ManOnTime said:


> I think you may want to brush up on your caliper reading skills. Those are indicating near-enough-may-as-well-be 50mm and 44mm.


ManonTime is correct. Look at the Zero on the bottom slide.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

1afc said:


> I've had mine for about three months.
> Runs at <2s/d but then what do you expect for that money


I would expect it to run 24 hours a day, regardless of price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'll be purchasing the intriguing *Starking AM0184 *during .........s's March 28th sale. It'll on sale for *$39.15* instead of its current $47.85
> 
> View attachment 13007613


Im going for it too  On the bracelet, and also this nice piece






the middle one  its 40$ without promotion, and it will not be discounted ;<


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

1afc said:


> I've had mine for about three months.
> Runs at <2s/d but then what do you expect for that money


 2s +/- per day is very good


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I may get this one. I've been considering it for some time and now it'll be down to £16.77 on the sale, which is too tempting to pass up. Now I just need to decide on which colour.









Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

GraX said:


> View attachment 13009193


The white faced one has a strong marine chronometer vibe about it. I'm really digging it.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I think I may get this one. I've been considering it for some time and now it'll be down to £16.77 on the sale, which is too tempting to pass up. Now I just need to decide on which colour.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


can you write something about it? maybe a mini review?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I remember somewhere on the forum some posts about building a watch from a kit. I decided to build a watch from the parts that I decided, not a set kit.It would be based on a 6497/6498 movement and compatible parts. All the parts were from Ali except the strap. The movement was bought as a whole movement. I managed to assemble a working watch, except for the seconds - when I fit the hand it won't run, when I take it off it runs fine, so I left it off.
If you try it yourself make sure the parts can go together, eg. Case & dial diameters.












View attachment 13009687













A rough picture!







I forgot to match the lume colours, but I prefer this


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I remember somewhere on the forum some posts about building a watch from a kit. I decided to build a watch from the parts that I decided, not a set kit.


Sea-Gull has/had the kit watch.

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sea-gull-diy-watch-kit-4584743.html

*Of course, you can source the parts to build a watch from a variety of places, including AliX, eBay or Dagaz. Since you don't have the same economies of scale, it will probably wind up being a more expensive option than buying an assembled watch.

Good-Stuffs had all sorts of warnings about the skill level needed to complete their watch kit.


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

ManOnTime said:


> The white faced one has a strong marine chronometer vibe about it. I'm really digging it.


I'm really liking the look of the red one, but I do wish wish Ali sellers would be more informative about the movement. It's the most important part of a watch, yet all we're told is it's mechanical - could be anything!
I guess in this case we just have to assume it's Chinese.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

GraX said:


> can you write something about it? maybe a mini review?


I don't have a lot of time this weeks. Anything special you want to know?

I've read somewhere this was a 'homage' watch but can't find the post anymore. Does anybody know?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## petarboj (Jun 6, 2017)

Tevise t801a is a killer watch  I am thinking of ordering few more colors... Blue one and maaaaaybe redish.









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

petarboj said:


> Tevise t801a is a killer watch  I am thinking of ordering few more colors... Blue one and maaaaaybe redish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have blue and red AliX subs in my basket :-D

Nicolas


----------



## Ashvin123 (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks pretty good!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull has/had the kit watch.
> 
> *https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/sea-gull-diy-watch-kit-4584743.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. I think it would be a few tens of pounds more the way I did it but the experience of doing it is something that people who run courses would charge for so I don't mind.
Anyone trying it don't forget to do something to combat the big enemy - dust! I use a dustblower bulb off Ali that was 54p and a retractable brush, around £3.00 off ebay.
Here is the watch with me wearing it:


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

m3ga said:


> I don't have a lot of time this weeks. Anything special you want to know?
> 
> I've read somewhere this was a 'homage' watch but can't find the post anymore. Does anybody know?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


how is the build quality? there is no running second hand? only for chrono when you push the pusher?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> I don't have a lot of time this weeks. Anything special you want to know?
> 
> I've read somewhere this was a 'homage' watch but can't find the post anymore. Does anybody know?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


They are homages of the *Piaget Polo S *chronographs.


----------



## petarboj (Jun 6, 2017)

petarboj said:


> Tevise t801a is a killer watch  I am thinking of ordering few more colors... Blue one and maaaaaybe redish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More pictures:









Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

petarboj said:


> More pictures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a tevise datejust homage. The movement is good, accuracy is great, but I can't be doing with the cheap alloy cases. For a nice Ali price watch, I like to get a stainless case (and bracelet is nice too) I picked up a full ceramic Berny for the war office the other week. Quartz, Rado jubilé homage, very tidy little piece for 24€









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

I bought the Berny ceramic on the back of the Mondaine homage I bought a few months back.
Very impressed with the quality, it gets a lot of wrist time, 22mm strap means it suits most of my Nato straps, but the leather bit came on was excellent for the price I paid. Best strap of any Ali purchase I think. Nice soft grained actual leather, not just the paper thin leather coating fitted to most watches on Ali. The price has gone up by an eye watering 100€, but I'd keep an eye out for it coming back down to a more reasonable price. I paid 31€ a while back, and I'd buy more of them if they camr back down around that price. Solid steel all around, sapphire front and back. No idea what the movement is, but it's running within cosc standards. The pedant in me likes a date at six for symmetry too, but if I had to nit pick, the date font is tiny and hard to read. Packing is too drawer too. Lovely box and papers, same as the ceramic. Don't usually post reviews, but I love this sub and have a watch box full of watches from here. Hard to whack the Sinobi Oris homage for value, but the Mondaine Berny is my next best value watch ever. Have it on a milanese mesh strap at the minute and it looks like couple of hundred euros worth of watch.









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

Just noticed that the sale price is 31€, I highly recommend grabbing one of you like the style. I'll be getting another for the brother methinks. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is the sale coming up a one day event?


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> Is the sale coming up a one day event?


I think it runs a couple of days, à bit like the 11/11 sale.
Based on the last holuns speed Master homage I picked up, I might grab one of these, their quartz watches seem to be nice for the money, the bracelet wasn't great though, looked solid steel, but feels like a plated alloy, I wouldn't purchase betting on a nice bracelet, ymmv:









Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Build quality is good. The band is pretty good for this price. Normally in this price range bands the links are much too loose. It uses folded links. 

You're correct about the pusher. is only for chrono.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Made my 4 year old son really happy with an .........s Spider-Man watch.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Made my 4 year old son really happy with an .........s Spider-Man watch.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Looks not half bad! How much was it? Do you have the link?

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sharing my anniversary sale basket (orders just went through ^^)

First, to make company to my sterile hulk sub, a SOUTHBERG Red Sub *(US $5.00)*









And then of course, its brother: a Sterile Smurf *(US $4.33* + $3.14 shipping)









And for use with these 2 subs, I got two TEAROKE 20mm Silicone Straps With Quick Release Pins *(US $2.88)*: one blue and one red of course 









As you see that's a lot of subs but admittedly I'm a little shy on the other "crowned" homages... So I ordered:

A SOUTHBERG Milgauss *(US $10.08)*









And a HOLUNS Daydate *(US $29.90)*









And that's all for the watches...

But wait, there's more!

I was getting a little tired of juggling between 3 watch boxes and a mixed bag to choose my companion for the day, and then I recalled the Dr Strange scene with his watch drawer 









So I decided to get the raw material to give a try at making my own watch drawer. I took those: 4Pcs Adjustable Drawer Divider *(US $2.53)* [from Ali Express]








I took 3 items (each 4 pieces) in order to make 2x 15-slot watch compartments (i.e. sort my 30-watch collection), in pastel blue:









And those: White Suede Watch Cushions for Case Storage Box *(US $0.89)* (times 20, the remaining 10 coming from my existing box)









...And finally, I also got this pen: Luxury Silver Clip Ballpoint Pens silvery Cufflinks Free Shipping *(US $4.87)* [from Ali Express]









For a grand total of 60-something euros. I think that's not too unreasonable seing all I will get 

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Here you go: 2016 Kinderen Cartoon Spiderman Horloge Mode Jongens Kids Studenten Spider Man Nylon Sport cartoon horloge Analoge quartz horloge in 2016 Kinderen Cartoon Spiderman Horloge Mode Jongens Kids Studenten Spider-Man Nylon Sport cartoon-horloge Analoge qu


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

keithmwhite said:


> Just noticed that the sale price is 31€, I highly recommend grabbing one of you like the style. I'll be getting another for the brother methinks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Thanks for pointing this one out Keith and for the mini review. I think I'll pick one up.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered a Mini Focus for £10.10, here compared to a Bertucci:


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

keithmwhite said:


> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I have admired this style for a while now and this looks like a good chance to dip my feet. I was planning on sitting this sale out though. Thanks I guess

It should be noted that the listing currently shows 'crystal glass' and not sapphire. Another Berny watch lists hardlex as a crystal material, so I am guessing this is now mineral glass.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> I have admired this style for a while now and this looks like a good chance to dip my feet. I was planning on sitting this sale out though. Thanks I guess
> 
> It should be noted that the listing currently shows 'crystal glass' and not sapphire. Another Berny watch lists hardlex as a crystal material, so I am guessing this is now mineral glass.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aye, could be mineral alright. The water drop test isn't an exact science, but it did form droplets, not spreading out. Either way, still good value.

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

GraX said:


> 2s +/- per day is very good


Sorry I was being facetious.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just bought this one with a $2 coupon for $15.33. It has kind of a Sinn or Damasko look that I really like. And I'm generally a sucker for black-and-red.
> 
> *https://tinyurl.com/y8e4wo9s
> 
> *


I like it. Definitely wearable.


----------



## angelocunha (Mar 28, 2018)

Hi, someone can tell me if this "paulareis" nautilus homage watch is the same as a "steelbagelsport" but only with another brand? or will have a quality quite lower?
Cause If in case is equal th value is at least half.









Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

keithmwhite said:


> Aye, could be mineral alright. The water drop test isn't an exact science, but it did form droplets, not spreading out. Either way, still good value.
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


I contacted the seller and they say is is mineral with a sapphire coating.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

angelocunha said:


> Hi, someone can tell me if this "paulareis" nautilus homage watch is the same as a "steelbagelsport" but only with another brand? or will have a quality quite lower?
> Cause If in case is equal th value is at least half.
> 
> 
> ...


You usually get what you pay for 

The Steelbagelsport will certainly have a better finish and movement if twice the price.

Plus the Paulareis brand is (was?) infamous for sending replicas instead of Paulareis branded watches. I personally stay away from this brand...

Nicolas


----------



## angelocunha (Mar 28, 2018)

mougino said:


> You usually get what you pay for
> 
> The Steelbagelsport will certainly have a better finish and movement if twice the price.
> 
> ...


Ok, but what type of replicas do you mean? because a cheap homage watch like the bagelsport, its a replica of a nautilus too.

And what about "Peter Lee"?

Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

angelocunha said:


> Ok, but what type of replicas do you mean? because a cheap homage watch like the bagelsport, its a replica of a nautilus too.
> 
> And what about "Peter Lee"?
> 
> Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


Please look up the definition for "replica" as we are not allowed to discuss them by forum rule #9.

As opposed to "homages" (you can also look it up) which are tolerated and quite discussed in the scope of this very thread ([edit] and which Steelbagelsport and Peter Lee technically belong to).

Nicolas


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

A replica is a watch identical with the original in every aspect, except the quality, obviously. A homage has usually another name and some different features.
Users who bought that Paulareis watches have complained about the fact that they received cheap replicas with Piaget instead of Paulareis. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## angelocunha (Mar 28, 2018)

mougino said:


> Please look up the definition for "replica" as we are not allowed to discuss them by forum rule #9.
> 
> As opposed to "homages" (you can also look it up) which are tolerated and quite discussed in the scope of this very thread.
> 
> Nicolas


Sorry, im newer here.
I will go check it.

Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> A replica is a watch identical with the original in every aspect, except the quality, obviously. A homage has usually another name and some different features.
> Users who bought that Paulareis watches have complained about the fact that they received cheap replicas with Piaget instead of Paulareis.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Patek Philippe you mean, not Piaget?


----------



## angelocunha (Mar 28, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> A replica is a watch identical with the original in every aspect, except the quality, obviously. A homage has usually another name and some different features.
> Users who bought that Paulareis watches have complained about the fact that they received cheap replicas with Piaget instead of Paulareis.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


I know what you mean, but the bagelsport its praticaly a replica because its super identical. For exemple the seiko snkk45, we can call it a homage because its inspired in a nautilus but with some diferences. 
But I understand what you mean. 

Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Whatever. As I recall, a few posts back, they were Piaget Polo...or something. Anyway, let's end it here. The rules... 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Whatever. As I recall, a few posts back, they were Piaget Polo...or something. Anyway, let's end it here. The rules...
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


The Starking BM0990 is the Piaget Polo S homage. The Paulareis featured is a PP Nautilus homage. It is not the same quality as the Peter Lee or Bagelsport. The Paulareis is shown using a 17J, Chinese Standard Movement (Tongji) derived automatic. The Bagelsports use DG2813 or Sea-Gull movements that are much better quality.


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

Some creative offering here.


----------



## angelocunha (Mar 28, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The Starking BM0990 is the Piaget Polo S homage. The Paulareis featured is a PP Nautilus homage. It is not the same quality as the Peter Lee or Bagelsport. The Paulareis is shown using a 17J, Chinese Standard Movement (Tongji) derived automatic. The Bagelsports use DG2813 or Sea-Gull movements that are much better quality.


Thansks for the explanation.
So I get well served with a bagelsport or a peter lee right? At this moment both are with discount, and so, they value the money right?

Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

You can never go wrong with the bagelsport. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> You can never go wrong with the bagelsport.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


FYI the search term to use to find Bagel Sport watches on Ali is steelbagelsport. Don't ask me why. I believe you use spaces if searching on eBay.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> FYI the search term to use to find Bagel Sport watches on Ali is steelbagelsport. Don't ask me why. I believe you use spaces if searching on eBay.


I shouldn't have tried that search. All it did was cause me to buy a watch I wasn't planning on.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just ordered this watch on the strength of your recommendation, keithmwhite.

$35.64 at sale price, and after coupons. After much back and forth, decided on the white model. Looking forward to it.

Yet one more watch. YOU GUYS ARE ABSOLUTELY KILLING ME! 

Henry



keithmwhite said:


> I bought the Berny ceramic on the back of the Mondaine homage I bought a few months back.
> Very impressed with the quality, it gets a lot of wrist time, 22mm strap means it suits most of my Nato straps, but the leather bit came on was excellent for the price I paid. Best strap of any Ali purchase I think. Nice soft grained actual leather, not just the paper thin leather coating fitted to most watches on Ali. The price has gone up by an eye watering 100€, but I'd keep an eye out for it coming back down to a more reasonable price. I paid 31€ a while back, and I'd buy more of them if they camr back down around that price. Solid steel all around, sapphire front and back. No idea what the movement is, but it's running within cosc standards. The pedant in me likes a date at six for symmetry too, but if I had to nit pick, the date font is tiny and hard to read. Packing is too drawer too. Lovely box and papers, same as the ceramic. Don't usually post reviews, but I love this sub and have a watch box full of watches from here. Hard to whack the Sinobi Oris homage for value, but the Mondaine Berny is my next best value watch ever. Have it on a milanese mesh strap at the minute and it looks like couple of hundred euros worth of watch.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

tcl said:


> I shouldn't have tried that search. All it did was cause me to buy a watch I wasn't planning on.


Watchuseek is 99% an enabling community, but you already knew that. Sadly none of the bagelsport watches excite me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

OK, I took the plunge on the Berny Mondaine homage. It was listed as $38 , but it looked like a $1 coupon would apply bringing it to $37 and change. I check out to find that a total of $5 of coupons applied to this order!








I am not exactly sure how the coupons work yet, as they seem to pop up and rarely apply to anything I am ordering. Anyway, $33.64 is not bad at all. That is right around the price of the quartz version of this watch and I was momentarily worried that I somehow ordered that one instead. Random coupons for additional discount. What's not to love?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> OK, I took the plunge on the Berny Mondaine homage. It was listed as $38 , but it looked like a $1 coupon would apply bringing it to $37 and change. I check out to find that a total of $5 of coupons applied to this order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AliX coupons are a mistery indeed. I put a lot of stuff in my basket for the anniversary sale, all already discounted, only to find out after order that additional coupons were applied on e-ve-ry-one of them and put the total even lower than expected... Go figure  I won't complain!

Nicolas


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

there is no pagani design hommage of tag calibre 5 on alix, wtf? xD


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

GraX said:


> there is no pagani design hommage of tag calibre 5 on alix, wtf? xD


I noticed that as well, they have all completely disappeared. Very strange. 
I wouldn't be surprised though if they magically reappear after the sale is over. :roll:


----------



## angelocunha (Mar 28, 2018)

Have you ever had problems with customs in articles above 30€ from china to europe?

Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

angelocunha said:


> Have you ever had problems with customs in articles above 30€ from china to europe?
> 
> Enviado do meu PRA-LX1 através do Tapatalk


From Ali Express, never.

The more I spent (for a single article) was 77€ : no VAT nor customs nor any other tax, same as all my other orders.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> OK, I took the plunge on the Berny Mondaine homage. It was listed as $38 , but it looked like a $1 coupon would apply bringing it to $37 and change. I check out to find that a total of $5 of coupons applied to this order!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does my Berny automatic start at $40.32, before coupons?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Why does my Berny automatic start at $40.32, before coupons?


Are you viewing it on a mobile device through the app? I bet that is it the problem as that I get $40.32 when browsing on my computer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yes, I'm almost certain that's it. Both AliX and GB quite often will have different prices on the app vs. the web site. And they're not consistent, either, as to which one is cheaper, so I always make a point of checking on both. Usually it's not a big difference, but at times it can be.



Sporkboy said:


> Are you viewing it on a mobile device through the app? I bet that is it the problem as that I get $40.32 when browsing on my computer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Here are another two interesting options: eutour and eyki. The eyki is £13 and the eutour is at £28.49 (and both are cheaper on mobile)









Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

I have to make a choice. DOM or Tevise. All things being nearly equal: DOM is quartz, has the nicer looking bracelet and is about half as thick. Tevise is automatic with a thicker case. The bracelet is the real point of contention. (edit) DOM is ~$20cad and the Tevise is ~$25.


----------



## carlitoswhey (Jun 26, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Here are another two interesting options: eutour and eyki. The eyki is £13 and the eutour is at £28.49 (and both are cheaper on mobile)


What does the power reserve dial do on a quartz watch?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

carlitoswhey said:


> What does the power reserve dial do on a quartz watch?


"The blue pointer show the fashion personality..." - the marketing blurb cracks me up every time.
Likely just for show, doesn't seem functional or makes any sense.

Would be a nice watch otherwise...but now I cannot unsee it


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Camaro95 said:


> I have to make a choice. DOM or Tevise. All things being nearly equal: DOM is quartz, has the nicer looking bracelet and is about half as thick. Tevise is automatic with a thicker case. The bracelet is the real point of contention.
> View attachment 13019843
> 
> View attachment 13019841
> ...


go with DOM, what is the price?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Like he says, it shows the fashion personality. Obviously.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Why does my Berny automatic start at $40.32, before coupons?


So does mine ( browser, not app) but when I go to checkout it applies the same coupons dropping to 33$.
Must resist to get the black one - after all I just got a Mondaine 2 days ago


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

GraX said:


> go with DOM, what is the price?


19.18 CAD for the DOM and 24.59 for the Tevise. Wouldn't even be a question if the Tevise had the same bracelet.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Camaro95 said:


> 19.18 CAD for the DOM and 24.59 for the Tevise. Wouldn't even be a question if the Tevise had the same bracelet.


tevise auto is standarD tongji movement if im not miStaken, so nothing really special, check AESOP, its auto and looks like that DOM


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Camaro95 said:


> 19.18 CAD for the DOM and 24.59 for the Tevise. Wouldn't even be a question if the Tevise had the same bracelet.


The Tevise was around 16usd at Gearbest...if you are a patient man they might have watch coupons again 
I have the famous T801A and I'm impressed with the movement.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

GraX said:


> tevise auto is standarD tongji movement if im not miStaken, so nothing really special, check AESOP, its auto and looks like that DOM


The Guanqin is $85. The AESOP is $46. The Tevise is $25 and the DOM is $20. The Tevise is perfect except for the bracelet. The DOM is perfect, but for $5 why not go with the Tevise? Because the Tevise will then need $X to get the new bracelet. With $X in play, why not just get the AESOP or Guanqin?

(all prices CAD. Add 30% for USD.)


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Camaro95 said:


> The Guanqin is $85. The AESOP is $46. The Tevise is $25 and the DOM is $20. The Tevise is perfect except for the bracelet. The DOM is perfect, but for $5 why not go with the Tevise? Because the Tevise will then need $X to get the new bracelet. With $X in play, why not just get the AESOP or Guanqin?
> 
> (all prices CAD. Add 30% for USD.)


i would go with aesop,but the decision is yours


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Camaro95 said:


> The Guanqin is $85. The AESOP is $46. The Tevise is $25 and the DOM is $20. The Tevise is perfect except for the bracelet. The DOM is perfect, but for $5 why not go with the Tevise? Because the Tevise will then need $X to get the new bracelet. With $X in play, why not just get the AESOP or Guanqin?
> 
> (all prices CAD. Add 30% for USD.)


Not an easy choice but all considered I would go with the DOM. Bracelet looks way nicer + has end links.

Nicolas


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

WTH....not the first time I noticed that irrespective of the browser used, at times I can "select color" or change the watch image. I tried everything 
It's random.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Can't *
Grrrrr...when can I edit my posts...after 100?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

guys how do you recognise the standard tongij movement with auto function? by rotor? or something else specific?


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks folks. My itch was satisfied with my Ice Monster (Seiko SRP481) so I've made my first order in quite some time and my first order ever on Ali.

So now I think I've ordered:





























I went in with a $50 budget. I got a $50 VISA card as a gift so that was my budget. I just hope that the 'payment' gets verified or I'll be a little upset.

I picked the DOM for the bracelet, especially the end links. The straight ends detracted from the look on the Tevise and I've already got enough black mesh. I'll likely upgrade the watch eventually, but it's likely to satisfy me for now.

I also picked up a nice tie, an ugly tie and a case for my ancient phone that I've resurrected.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

carlitoswhey said:


> What does the power reserve dial do on a quartz watch?


Battery or bullsh*t meter? for aesthetic purpose of course

(sorry, couldn't help)


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> From Ali Express, never.
> 
> The more I spent (for a single article) was 77€ : no VAT nor customs nor any other tax, same as all my other orders.
> 
> Nicolas


I usually contact the sellers and ask them to write $10 as value and mark it as gift. Living in country where they will tax you to fund their hefty paychecks and juicy benefits for thugs in parliament


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> I usually contact the sellers and ask them to write $10 as value and mark it as gift. Living in country where they will tax you to fund their hefty paychecks and juicy benefits for thugs in parliament


Ha ha, sounds exactly like mine.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Picked this up for $32 and some change after $4 coupon. Now they want $145.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

$32, wow! Ya done well that round. Let us know how it is when it arrives.

It'll settle back down to its regular price soon enough. I reckon they have hired some psychologists and hit upon the exact best way to use sale pricing to encourage sales. After all, can't have something on sale all the time. Gotta have it on "list price" for a while to reset expectations and maintain the illusion of the magnitude of the bargain.



nachodaddy said:


> Picked this up for $32 and some change after $4 coupon. Now they want $145.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello  is it really a swiss movement in this Nakzen ? Which one then ? Thanks  https://www.ali_xpress.com/store/pr...506.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.63ad198blF7Dk7


----------



## FruitPolo (Mar 31, 2018)

I recieved my Tevise T801A in the post a few days ago and promptly got a refund from the seller because it is very defective. The watch itself is very nice however it does appear to have a problem with either the balance wheel or the pallet not moving as free as it should be although I could be wrong. Either way, I got a refund so I'm not too bothered however has anyone got any ideas what the issue could be. The balance wheel seems to be vibrating slightly when the mechanism is freely spinning. If it's given a bit of a knock it does seem to sometimes work correctly but the slightest little shock again sends it flying round like a madman!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> I usually contact the sellers and ask them to write $10 as value and mark it as gift. Living in country where they will tax you to fund their hefty paychecks and juicy benefits for thugs in parliament


I didn't realize you live in Canada


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

carlitoswhey said:


> What does the power reserve dial do on a quartz watch?


On the EYKI, it's pretty obvious the PR dial is decorative/non-functional. The white center at the pointer pivot point is a dead giveaway.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

IMHO these are excellent value and can still be had for around $50.
Had mine for around six months and still running at <2s/d overall.



nachodaddy said:


> Picked this up for $32 and some change after $4 coupon. Now they want $145.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Your Pallet fork is forked.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Is there any way to stay logged into ali permanently? I am absolutely sick of signing in everytime I use it.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Is there any way to stay logged into ali permanently? I am absolutely sick of signing in everytime I use it.


It is the only site is save my password for in the browser because of this. So i would be curious to find out too.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## encoder (Jan 20, 2018)

Do you know a different brand selling the Didun RoyalOak homage? The only thing holding me back is the name, Didun


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello  is it really a swiss movement in this Nakzen ? Which one then ? Thanks  https://www.ali_xpress.com/store/pr...506.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.63ad198blF7Dk7


Could be on this price range. Did you ask the seller?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

encoder said:


> Do you know a different brand selling the Didun RoyalOak homage? The only thing holding me back is the name, Didun


Plenty of them, the RO maybe is the second most homaged watch after the Sub.

Look for Torbollo (Hemsut), Megir, Binkada, Parnis, Paulareis...

Nicolas


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

The Tevise was a big disappointment for me too. It is exceptionally good looking, but the mechanism is the lowest quality I have ever seen. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Is there any way to stay logged into ali permanently? I am absolutely sick of signing in everytime I use it.


Use the app, LukeStephen.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Use the app, LukeStephen.


That's why I got the app. That and the discounts of course!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

And the last one has arrived! Still trying to firgure out how to set the day. Small pusher at 2 adjusts the month, crown does day and moonphase...any help?









Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

mougino said:


> Use the app, LukeStephen.


Thanks. . . what is that luke thing?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Thanks. . . what is that luke thing?


A reference to "use the force Luke" but if I have to explain it, it loses its fun -_-'


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello  is it really a swiss movement in this Nakzen ? Which one then ? Thanks  https://www.ali_xpress.com/store/pr...506.html?spm=2114.12010612.0.0.63ad198blF7Dk7


The dial clearly says "JAPAN MOVT". *Nakzen* is Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company's brand directed at the Japanese market. Their other two in-house brands are *Megir* and *Ruimas*. Ruimas is their "Swiss" brand. In addition they are also an OEM manufacturer for Jedir and Baogela, who rebrand their Megir line. The Haldor Abissi 1000M dive watch is a catalog item, Nakzen SS9049G 1000M Diver.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

In the post today.









Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> A reference to "use the force Luke" but if I have to explain it, it loses its fun -_-'


I got it and thought it was funny.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jetcash said:


> In the post today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funky


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

@minchomexa: There's a recessed pusher on the side of the case.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The dial clearly says "JAPAN MOVT". *Nakzen* is Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company's brand directed at the Japanese market. Their other two in-house brands are *Megir* and *Ruimas*. Ruimas is their "Swiss" brand. In addition they are also an OEM manufacturer for Jedir and Baogela, who rebrand their Megir line. The Haldor Abissi 1000M dive watch is a catalog item, Nakzen SS9049G 1000M Diver.


 . Here it says the movement is miyota Super slim 3ATM leather watches for men - Meigeer | Watch Manufacturer | Custom Watch Factory China . What i don't get is when they say " Watch Movement:: Switzerland Import Movement " and "Switzerland Imported Quartz Movement provides precise and accurate time keeping." in .........s. It should be Japan imported movement. Is this only a mistake in the text or are they trying to fool people ?


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Thrax said:


> @minchomexa: There's a recessed pusher on the side of the case.


Thanks, crown pulled to position 1 adjust date and moonphase, position 2 time, side pusher adjusts month. I had to move the time until it had the correct day. Did it last night and this morning advanced to the correct day, date and month! Great watch for $25. The bracelet has solid end links. Im just not a fan of butterfly clasps.

Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> . Here it says the movement is miyota Super slim 3ATM leather watches for men - Meigeer | Watch Manufacturer | Custom Watch Factory China . What i don't get is when they say " Watch Movement:: Switzerland Import Movement " and "Switzerland Imported Quartz Movement provides precise and accurate time keeping." in .........s. It should be Japan imported movement. Is this only a mistake in the text or are they trying to fool people ?


Chinese watch brands are very insecure about being Chinese. Many try to claim a Swiss or German heritage where none exists. I could spend a few hours listing off how many "Swiss" watch brands have never seen the Alps. Meigeer claims their Ruimas brand has a factory in the Jura Mountains of Switzerland, but it's not listed anywhere.

A big OEM watch manufacturer is Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co., LTD. Their inhouse brand is Brigada. If you look on Amazon, Brigada watches are sold as a "Swiss brand", but are 100% made in Shenzhen, China.

I'm afraid the listings on AliXpress are often wrong or misleading. Every purchase of a new or unfamiliar brand usually involve additional research to determine what you're actually buying. The watches are cheap, often a good value, but the listings are BS.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The dial clearly says "JAPAN MOVT". *Nakzen* is Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company's brand directed at the Japanese market. Their other two in-house brands are *Megir* and *Ruimas*. Ruimas is their "Swiss" brand. In addition they are also an OEM manufacturer for Jedir and Baogela, who rebrand their Megir line. The Haldor Abissi 1000M dive watch is a catalog item, Nakzen SS9049G 1000M Diver.


Any where i can get the Naizen diver?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ronragus said:


> Any where i can get the Naizen diver?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I want the 300m Nakzen Submariner, hoping it pops up in Nakzen store on Ali.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Any where i can get the Naizen diver?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk





BalooSD said:


> I want the 300m Nakzen Submariner, hoping it pops up in Nakzen store on Ali.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


I think some of these are catalog items, and aren't generally available from Nakzen. Nakzen was selling on Amazon a while back, but they closed up shop there, and have now opened an AliX store. Unfortunately, I liked their Amazon inventory models much better.

They sold this model, quartz, stainless case w/sapphire, for $29.95 on Amazon, but now it's unavailable. I should have snapped one up back then! (Love the pagoda detail, but maybe that's just me?)

*Nakzen SL1006*










Here's another diver they sell as a Megir wholesale, 300 MOQ. Actually rated at 30ATM WR, sapphire, Miyota 8215, Superluminova C3.

Alibaba says $50-$60 each, but that usually doesn't include shipping. With a group buy, we would need to ship to one location, and then reship to each member, since these are not drop shipping situations.

*Megir(or Nakzen?) SS9024G*


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They sold this model, quartz, stainless case w/sapphire, for $29.95 on Amazon, but now it's unavailable. I should have snapped one up back then! (Love the pagoda detail, but maybe that's just me?)


I grabbed a black pagoda from Amazon.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> I grabbed a black pagoda from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 13025363


And how is it?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

mougino said:


> And how is it?


All SS case, sapphire, Citizen quartz movement, decorated crown, and a cool pagoda. Thin, so it's great for dress shirts and a suit/tux. I'm always a fan of Nakzen watches.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Very elegant looking watch! That pagoda adds a lot of character. Was selling for $29.95 (and with the specs you listed)? Seems like a great purchase.



BalooSD said:


> I grabbed a black pagoda from Amazon.
> 
> View attachment 13025363


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I've been looking for Nakzen and can't find any good looking source but on ali, you can find some Nakzen from ebay too, 5 of them actually, i would if shipping was not too big for Europe. Also a few on some unknown sites like one in Kenya.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Found the nakzen watch shared above. It's listed on alix website. 
Link 
NAKZEN Top Brand Luxury Quartz Watch men Japan stainless ultra thin clock male Leather Men Waterproof Sports Watch
http://s..........s.com/NF3UFZr6?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Karan Kohli said:


> Found the nakzen watch shared above. It's listed on alix website.
> Link
> NAKZEN Top Brand Luxury Quartz Watch men Japan stainless ultra thin clock male Leather Men Waterproof Sports Watch
> http://s..........s.com/NF3UFZr6?


And with an URL shortener, in order to not wreck the link: https://bit.ly/2Gu3xVl

$36.99 still not a bad deal.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

> Found the nakzen watch shared above. It's listed on alix website. [/url]


I definitely want one of those pagoda, but which one?? It's like a crocodile dilemna @[email protected]

NAKZEN Quartz Watch stainless ultra thin Leather Men Waterproof Watch *(US $36.99)* [from Ali Express]









































Nicolas


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

I am looking for a lower end watch with a magic lever type movement. Any suggestions?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nicolas, looks like you omitted a word from your last post. Here, let me fix that for you.

*"It's like a crocodile STRAP dilemma."*

A true statement, but a mystery to solve! Let us know what you come up with. 



mougino said:


> I definitely want one of those pagoda, but which one?? It's like a crocodile dilemna @[email protected]
> 
> NAKZEN Quartz Watch stainless ultra thin Leather Men Waterproof Watch *(US $36.99)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Did anyone buy one of these Bingers? I'd love to see some real life photos. Also wondering about the movement, supposedly Seiko but I can't see a brand name on the pictures of the back.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

radior2 said:


> I am looking for a lower end watch with a magic lever type movement. Any suggestions?


There are a number of watches with Seiko NH35A or NH36A movements, for $50 to $65. Burei has some on Amazon starting at $49.99. Cadisen had a couple on Gearbest. The Guanqin GJ16034 is on Gearbest, AliX and Alibaba.

Hangzhou and some Sea-Gull movements also use a magic lever system.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13029675
> 
> 
> Did anyone buy one of these Bingers? I'd love to see some real life photos. Also wondering about the movement, supposedly Seiko but I can't see a brand name on the pictures of the back.


Looks a lot like the Feike FM202. The movement is definitely Chinese, probably a PTS Resources special order from Hangzhou. Hangzhou bases most of their calibers on Seiko movements, and the decoration screams PTS.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I spotted a couple of interesting ones this morning, a wooden "nautilus" and a wooden "tank".


----------



## Lived (Apr 3, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am new member of this forum. Anyone here have experience with WEIDE, NAVIFORCE, LIGE? Please share which one better on movement and bracelet. Thank you


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> There are a number of watches with Seiko NH35A or NH36A movements, for $50 to $65. Burei has some on Amazon starting at $49.99. Cadisen had a couple on Gearbest. The Guanqin GJ16034 is on Gearbest, AliX and Alibaba.
> 
> Hangzhou and some Sea-Gull movements also use a magic lever system.


What is the best price you have seen the GJ16032-1 for Houston? I keep going back to it. Miyota, sapphire, 39mm with deployment on leather. It's really got great specs!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> What is the best price you have seen the GJ16032-1 for Houston? I keep going back to it. Miyota, sapphire, 39mm with deployment on leather. It's really got great specs!


$66.72 at VIP Store on AliXpress. Just search the model number. These are older models now, and are sold out on several websites.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> What is the best price you have seen the GJ16032-1 for Houston? I keep going back to it. Miyota, sapphire, 39mm with deployment on leather. It's really got great specs!


$66.72 at VIP Store on AliXpress. Just search the model number. These are older models now, and are sold out on several websites.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> $66.72 at VIP Store on AliXpress. Just search the model number. These are older models now, and are sold out on several websites.


Looking in to it a bit more I don't know if the printed indices would work for me long term. Do you have this piece? What are your thoughts?


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with this BINKADA? I tried searching the brand and came up with little. I like the design and need a dressier watch to wear occasionally. Any feedback on this particular watch or brand. Any clue on the freakin movement???


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

westNE said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this BINKADA? I tried searching the brand and came up with little. I like the design and need a dressier watch to wear occasionally. Any feedback on this particular watch or brand. Any clue on the freakin movement???
> View attachment 13033003
> 
> View attachment 13033007


Binkada is a more recent mushroom brand, with a 100% homage model line. They tend to be a little more expensive than the same watch from other brands.

This is yet again, another Tissot homage (Couturier), and the *Guanqin GJ16027* seems identical. Many of these mushroom brands use the same factories in Shenzhen or Guangzhou, and sell the same catalog models with different branding.

Best guess on the movement is the Dixmont DG2812.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Not too expensive either... Sharing the link for those interested: New Genuine BINKADA Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Watches Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Relogio Masculino Clock *(US $70.35)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

What happened to this watch ? More than $200 of shipping !!!



mougino said:


> I definitely want one of those pagoda, but which one?? It's like a crocodile dilemna @[email protected]
> 
> NAKZEN Quartz Watch stainless ultra thin Leather Men Waterproof Watch *(US $36.99)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

mougino said:


> Not too expensive either... Sharing the link for those interested: New Genuine BINKADA Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Watches Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Relogio Masculino Clock *(US $70.35)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is a bit cheaper goo.gl/Dc2aRa also on aliX






  *US $57.08*


----------



## ComplicationsSkr (Mar 21, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13029675
> 
> 
> Did anyone buy one of these Bingers? I'd love to see some real life photos. Also wondering about the movement, supposedly Seiko but I can't see a brand name on the pictures of the back.


Second this. It would be great to see a real life photo.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Wooden Bauhaus.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Sharing my anniversary sale basket (orders just went through ^^)
> [...]
> I was getting a little tired of juggling between 3 watch boxes and a mixed bag to choose my companion for the day, and then I recalled the Dr Strange scene with his watch drawer
> 
> ...


I've started receiving my AliX anniversary purchases! I confirm the drawer dividers are a very nice solution to store your watches, perfect size, easy to cut and adjust, solid... Very happy with the purchase! (btw: on the pictures I'm still lacking some watch cushions for all the watches... they are yet to be received)

Nicolas


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> There are a number of watches with Seiko NH35A or NH36A movements, for $50 to $65. Burei has some on Amazon starting at $49.99. Cadisen had a couple on Gearbest. The Guanqin GJ16034 is on Gearbest, AliX and Alibaba.
> 
> Hangzhou and some Sea-Gull movements also use a magic lever system.


I remember reading that there was a Chinese copy of the NH35. Do you know if this true?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

radior2 said:


> I remember reading that there was a Chinese copy of the NH35. Do you know if this true?


There are some rumors among those who hate Chinese watches, that there are fake Seiko movements in some watches. I have seen no evidence to support that theory, and Seiko/TMI Hong Kong can sell the NH3x series at very attractive prices in large quantities. The whole idea of including a real Miyota or Seiko movement in a mushroom brand watch is to give the brand a better reputation, Using a fake Seiko would be a huge risk, when substituting a Sea-Gull or Dixmont movement is a viable cost saving option.

There may be some confusion because Hangzhou's 2000 movements use Seiko's basic 7009 architecture, in much the same way the DG28xx calibers are based on the Miyota 82xx series. Dixmont refined the 28xx series to allow hacking. Hangzhou movements may have similar modifications that add hacking and handwinding to the basic Seiko design, similar to the evolutionary improvements that spawned the 4R/NH3 calibers.

While some sellers may be offering fake ETA 2824-2 movements, I haven't seen actual fake/replica Seiko calibers. The economic motive to even produce them is questionable. Many times Chinese auto/mechanical movements are called "clones" since they follow the basic architecture of ETA, Seiko or Miyota movements, allowing drop-in replacements, but they are not replicas anymore than a Sellita SW200 is an ETA 2824-2 replica.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., Ltd (Megir) has two other brands, Nakzen and Ruimas, that have stainless steel cases and sapphire crystals, many with 100M or 200M WR ratings. In fact, they've just added a Superluminova BGW9 100ATM diver watch w/ETA 2824-2 to their lineup!


Is there a group buy happening for that Nakze / Megir diver?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> Is there a group buy happening for that Nakze / Megir diver?


Not yet. It would require a 300 unit buy, and someone willing to receive the order, and then ship out the individual watches.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Not yet. It would require a 300 unit buy, and someone willing to receive the order, and then ship out the individual watches.


How much for 300?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> How much for 300?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No prices yet, but they clarified that the SS bracelet version is a 500 MOQ (Minimum Order Quantity). If we only had an order of 300, the company would want to send the leather strap version (reduced cost as well).

I'm still working out details, but I don't know if this watch will work for a group buy. It's fairly large (45.5mm x 15.5mm x 57mm), and I assume fairly heavy. https://haldorwatches.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_60&product_id=50

Nakzen/Megir also has a sapphire, 30ATM diver that can be purchased in 100MOQ orders. It's more Submariner sized, and there are some dial options that eliminate the homage aspect. Being powered by a Miyota 8215, this is a much lower cost alternative.

I need to iron out all the detail to figure out options and pricing, before I could even offer a group buy in F71. I don't speak Mandarin, and the people in China are often not exactly fluent in English, especially when working out fine points.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

I've been messaging the Nakzen Official Store, and they are currently looking in to carrying the SS9024G (42mm and 30atm) submariner on .........s; hope to hear back soon.



HoustonReal said:


> No prices yet, but they clarified that the SS bracelet version is a 500 MOQ (Minimum Order Quantity). If we only had an order of 300, the company would want to send the leather strap version (reduced cost as well).
> 
> I'm still working out details, but I don't know if this watch will work for a group buy. It's fairly large (45.5mm x 15.5mm x 57mm), and I assume fairly heavy. https://haldorwatches.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_60&product_id=50
> 
> ...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Nakzen Ali Store replied that the 42mm diver isn't ready for mass production quite yet. No word on when it will be available in the store.


BalooSD said:


> I've been messaging the Nakzen Official Store, and they are currently looking in to carrying the SS9024G (42mm and 30atm) submariner on .........s; hope to hear back soon.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> No prices yet, but they clarified that the SS bracelet version is a 500 MOQ (Minimum Order Quantity). If we only had an order of 300, the company would want to send the leather strap version (reduced cost as well).
> 
> I'm still working out details, but I don't know if this watch will work for a group buy. It's fairly large (45.5mm x 15.5mm x 57mm), and I assume fairly heavy. https://haldorwatches.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=59_60&product_id=50
> 
> ...


Just to clarify, is that 700+ euro Haldor watch actually a 50-60 USD per unit Meigeer / Nakzen watch?

PS: If the price is right, I'd be into the 45 MM SS Meigeer / Nakzen diver!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Regular Joe said:


> Just to clarify, is that 700+ euro Haldor watch actually a 50-60 USD per unit Meigeer / Nakzen watch?
> 
> PS: If the price is right, I'd be into the 45 MM SS Meigeer / Nakzen diver!


The Nakzen 100ATM diver is $110 wholesale, with a Miyota movement. I'm assuming wholesale is $150-$200 with the ETA 2824-2. I'm still waiting on a quote, but they won't produce the bracelet version in less than quantities of 500 or more. Because of the lug/case design, a Super Engineer would probably work almost as well as Nakzen's bracelet.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> a Super Engineer would probably work almost as well as Nakzen's bracelet.


By the by, do you know where one could find a super engineer bracelet on Ali Express? I was able to find oyster president and jubilee bracelets, but no super engineer...

Nicolas


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

~12$ Tomoro watch 4018G





~18$ Skmei 1256


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> By the by, do you know where one could find a super engineer bracelet on Ali Express? I was able to find oyster president and jubilee bracelets, but no super engineer...
> 
> Nicolas


https://tinyurl.com/ybstqkwh


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> https://tinyurl.com/ybstqkwh


Thanks.

Now can anyone find vintage riveted bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cyberwarhol said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Now can anyone find vintage riveted bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Special Design Vintage High Quality Genuine Leather Watchband with Rivet Matte Leather Watch Straps 20mm 22mm *(US $11.69)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

double post


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my anniversary sale' SOUTHBERG Milgauss *(US $10.08)* and I'm delighted 

Bracelet is cheap as expected but sturdy enough and comfortable, clasp has no play unlike most cheapos it's well in place, perfectly aligned and easily closable/openable.









Lume is virtually inexistant, only the hr/mn hands have some but if they didn't you wouldn't see the difference.

Now what really takes it all is the case: I wasn't aware that the Milgauss had a Turtle-like bezel with its edges slightly pointing out of the base. Gor - geous!









The crown has an engraved logo... for a $10 watch 









The seconds "lightning strike" hand is simply amazing, awesome finish and sense of detail. About the color, this is NOT a subtle orange yet it sits perfectly on the black dial, classy as hell. The subtle nuances brought by the green ring under the crystal attenuate a little the orange while adding a second hint of fun around the black dial.









The quartz movement runs good (+1s in 12 hours) and setting the date and time is smooth like butter.

A minor complaint: the minute labels 5-10-15...60 are hardly readable in orange over black. You cannot see them at all unless under bright outdoor light.









Watch took 10 days from China to France. Packaging was very protective (lot of bubble wrap) and seller sent an extra battery as a present!









All in all I'm perfectly happy with my purchase, this will make a nice change from the usual subs / gmts / explo II homages on my wrist 

Nicolas


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> By the by, do you know where one could find a super engineer bracelet on Ali Express? I was able to find oyster president and jubilee bracelets, but no super engineer...
> 
> Nicolas


There a WUS thread on the Chinese engineer bracelet. Reviews are very positive. eBay is cheaper though, depending on your location of course.

Check the clasp though. HR's is forged but many of the ones on Ali and eBay are stamped.

An engineer bracelet would look great on the Nazken and a good cut price alternative.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Have a Chinese super engineer I picked up through eBay. Quality is excellent. Clasp is stamped, but I believe I paid $11 for it (around 6 months ago.)


Techme said:


> There a WUS thread on the Chinese engineer bracelet. Reviews are very positive. eBay is cheaper though, depending on your location of course.
> 
> Check the clasp though. HR's is forged but many of the ones on Ali and eBay are stamped.
> 
> An engineer bracelet would look great on the Nazken and a good cut price alternative.


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

mougino said:


> Special Design Vintage High Quality Genuine Leather Watchband with Rivet Matte Leather Watch Straps 20mm 22mm *(US $11.69)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Not the leather one I am looking for. But the vintage riveted oyster bracelet, something like this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

cyberwarhol said:


> Thanks. Not the leather one I am looking for. But the vintage riveted oyster bracelet, something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not from Ali, but I've had good experience with the few Ritche brand bracelets I've bought. http://a.co/i32lvb8


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

have anyone seen something similar to omega costellation on ali?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GraX said:


> have anyone seen something similar to omega costellation on ali?
> View attachment 13049229


Is this CURREN close enough?








CURREN Luxury Brand Quartz Watch Men Gold Analog Display Date Men's Wristwatch Casual Business relogio masculino 2017 *(US $12.33)* [from Ali Express]

[edit] you also have this CHENXI New Gold Watch Men Luxury Brand Wristwatch Male Clock Golden Stainless Steel Wrist Watches Quartz Fashion Man Watches IPG *(US $12.99)* [from Ali Express]









[edit2] and a last one, with the good bezel but in plastic with a lighter and ugly faux chrono (not sure you'll want to give it a try...) Fashion GIFT Casual watches Quartz Watches Men Wristwatches USB Electronic Rechargeable Windproof Flameless Cigarette Lighter 50 *(US $8.93)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> What happened to this watch ? More than $200 of shipping !!!


Shipping fees are back to normal for the Pagoda on AliXpress... They jumped from $200 to $400 last weekend but this morning they're free 

NAKZEN Pagoda, Japan movt ultra thin Watch *(US $36.98)* [from Ali Express]

In the choice of 5 styles: blue ; black ; silver+white ; yellow gold+black ; rose gold+black:









































Deciding was difficult!!! It took me a good 15 minutes to go with the white dial (I think the pagoda looks better in black over white). got it for 28.94€ after store discount. Hope I won't regret my choice 

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Shipping fees are back to normal for the Pagoda on AliXpress... They jumped from $200 to $400 last weekend but this morning they're free
> 
> NAKZEN Pagoda, Japan movt ultra thin Watch *(US $36.98)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


I worked out a discount on this model with the Nakzen store. If you include a message with your order of "WUS2018", the price will be only $29.99.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Shipping fees are back to normal for the Pagoda on AliXpress... They jumped from $200 to $400 last weekend but this morning they're free
> 
> NAKZEN Pagoda, Japan movt ultra thin Watch *(US $36.98)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


I worked out a discount on this model with the Nakzen store. If you include a message with your order of "WUS2018", the price will be only $29.99.




> *https://tinyurl.com/yad6mhhe*
> 
> This is our new link. You can use it. Customer message or order note: WUS" or WUS2018, I will change the price to 29.99


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Shipping fees are back to normal for the Pagoda on AliXpress... They jumped from $200 to $400 last weekend but this morning they're free
> 
> NAKZEN Pagoda, Japan movt ultra thin Watch *(US $36.98)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


News 1 hour after order: I contacted the seller, "NAKZEN Official Store", asking for some more info:

First the white dial with blue hands availability (there's a picture on the store page, but not in the "Select color" screen) he confirmed it is out of stock and there's no plan to restock it 









Then there is (was?) a bug preventing to buy 2 watches in one order, and benefit from an extra 2.54€ store coupon. I know because I wanted to add a black Pagoda to my white one, hehe 

The seller spent a good half-hour with me and offered me a special individual discount on my second watch, using this second store link.

So I purchased an additional black Pagoda for only 27,50€ 









And I was assisted by a cream of a man, it was a top notch customer experience from beginning to end  seller is eager to help, fluent and uses polite english, best Ali Express interaction by far.

I can only recommend buying from NAKZEN Official Store!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I worked out a discount on this model with the Nakzen store. If you include a message with your order of "WUS2018", the price will be only $29.99.


Aaaw man  if only I had known that before ordering...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Aaaw man  if only I had known that before ordering...


Send the seller a message with the discount code. You can probably get the difference refunded, if you just put your order in today.​


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) How does it work ? If you include a message with your order with WUS2018 : Do you pay $36.39 and are then refunded untill $29.99 ? Thanks


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

Can anyone tell me which one is better in quality, Steel Bagelsport or Peter Lee..?

Or is it the same watch, only different brand..?

- thanks -


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

terrano_drift said:


> Can anyone tell me which one is better in quality, Steel Bagelsport or Peter Lee..?
> 
> Or is it the same watch, only different brand..?
> 
> - thanks -


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45652877


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks, Nicolas, but that discussion actually doesn't address terrano_drift's question, which is how the Peter Lee compares to the Steel Bagelsport (the previous discussion established only that Paula Reis is to be avoided, and lower quality than either of the Peter Lee or Steel Bagelsport).

If anyone has thoughts on how the Peter Lee vs. Steel Bagelsport Nautiluses compare to one another, I'd be keen to hear as well.

Henry



mougino said:


> Best of Ali-Xpress? - Page 334


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal, you, sir, are a gentleman and a scholar . . . and a master deal hound and negotiator!

Thanks for procuring and sharing the discount. If I weren't on something of a watch buying moratorium, I'd be all over this beautiful and distinctive dress watch. Thanks again!



HoustonReal said:


> I worked out a discount on this model with the Nakzen store. If you include a message with your order of "WUS2018", the price will be only $29.99.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks, Nicolas, but that discussion actually doesn't address terrano_drift's question, which is how the Peter Lee compares to the Steel Bagelsport (the previous discussion established only that Paula Reis is to be avoided, and lower quality than either of the Peter Lee or Steel Bagelsport).
> 
> If anyone has thoughts on how the Peter Lee vs. Steel Bagelsport Nautiluses compare to one another, I'd be keen to hear as well.
> 
> Henry


Peter Lee is a renaming of the Paulareis brand.

[edit] Sorry, total mess up on my side!
I was in fact referring to that old post of mine:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=44686469

Looks in fact that Peter Lee and *Steelbagelsport* are the same brand.

I don't know if anyone has both brands but they should be very close if not strictly equivalent...

Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered a Mini Focus for £10.10, here compared to a Bertucci:
> 
> View attachment 13013431


The watch arrived yesterday, looks better than the picture, the white parts are less harsh and feel blended in a bit more. Seems great quality for the price. Only downside is the usual gigantic diameter, 46mm or whatever it is. I took the back off, the movement has on it Japan RM5N PO33A.

Edit:

Bad picture but good location:


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just ordered an ultra cheap pilot style, and two pence cheaper than when I took the screenshot a few days ago.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> I just ordered an ultra cheap pilot style, and two pence cheaper than when I took the screenshot a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 13051573


I'm relying on this little guy purchased 7 months ago and still in the rotation  (w/ the blue strap)

XINIU Reloj Hombre Marca De Lujo New Luxury Brand Watches Business Men Watch Quartz Watch Men Army Military Wristwatch Gift *(US $3.63 - £2.56)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas

PS: wearing it today!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Those are nice, I have got the brown strap version, I sold my Planca auto version because I prefered it the Xinew.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> Is this CURREN close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the propositions but i dont like them ;p


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

This looks like a fun little number, Stephen2020. Would you happen to have a link, or a model number, maybe?

I tried searching for it on AliEx, but wasn't able to find it using the terms in the listing title.



Stephen2020 said:


> I just ordered an ultra cheap pilot style, and two pence cheaper than when I took the screenshot a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 13051573


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

https://www..........s.com/item/Ult...32836190968.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.rA4I9K

No model number, here is the link;

https://www..........s.com/item/Ult...32836190968.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.rA4I9K


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

For anyone interested, here is a shortened link to the watch.



Stephen2020 said:


> I just ordered an ultra cheap pilot style, and two pence cheaper than when I took the screenshot a few days ago.
> 
> View attachment 13051573


Thank you, Stephen2020.

- Henry


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

is the desert camo Infantry square ana-digi watch gone forever, then? I patiently wait for a restocking somewhere, and it never happens.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> is the desert camo Infantry square ana-digi watch gone forever, then? I patiently wait for a restocking somewhere, and it never happens.
> 
> View attachment 13052685


Have you asked INFANTRY Official Store?

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> https://tinyurl.com/ybstqkwh


Your link is no longer valid, seller removed the super engineer bracelet. I found another one in 21mm (what I was looking for):

Mens Polished Silver Stainless 18/19/20/21/22/23/24mm Watch Strap Band Butterfly Buckle for Tissot 1853 PRC200 PRS200 T17 T41 *(US $17.82)* [from Ali Express]

























Nicolas


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

This doesn't look like a super engineer to me. It has more round links. And larger too. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> This doesn't look like a super engineer to me. It has more round links. And larger too.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


If you have a reference, I'm interested  sorry I'm still a noob concerning steel bracelets lexicon!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Shipping fees are back to normal for the Pagoda on AliXpress... They jumped from $200 to $400 last weekend but this morning they're free
> 
> NAKZEN Pagoda, Japan movt ultra thin Watch *(US $36.98)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


Aaand the Pagodas are all gone!! I don't know if it's us WUSers or other ppl but both pages show all models as now out of stock now...









I have negotiated with the official store a restocking of their most popular variant, but I am waiting approval of the mods before posting the offer 









Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Second March 28th good deal: the 37mm Holuns Daydate Diamond Quartz (Stainless Steel) going from US $38.75 to *US $29.9*!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just received my HOLUNS Daydate! 

It's a good watch, not outstanding but very correct for the price. I didn't get the wow effect I got on the SOUTHBERG Milgauss, but that does not mean it's a bad watch!!

The president bracelet* is the best part I would say: nice and sturdy, seller shipped a resizing tool in the package so it was a child's play to resize it!

(*please correct me if it's not a president!)

The clasp is nice, it falls well in place and is easy to close and open. All in all the band system is very pleasant to put on the wrist, comfortable while worn, and not too hard to remove if you just didn't clip your nails! 

The case looks like stainless steel but I wouldn't bet on it, if it's alloy at least it's solid, not scratchable, and weights significantly.

The quartz movement runs well and the date, weekday, and time are easy to set.

The crystal looks like plastic TBH. The cyclop does not magnify anything >_< maybe I'll investigate how to remove it...

The diamond indices are not too extravagant, less than let's say the cheap alloy golden bling they used as a bezel 

Same alloy is used for the engraved crown.

All in all for less than 30 bucks, I'm quite glad to finally add a Daydate homage to my collection! 

Nicolas

...and here are the photos!










[edit] I forgot the lume, it's really not bad!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my freebee Shark Sport for 0,01 dollar. Pretty nice watch but not sure it is my taste. Looks better in real than on the pictures.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

@mougino

Take a look here You'll see what I mean.
Yours looks more like this. It's a "tapered super engineer" bracelet.
Consider yourself graduated from noob level to advanced :-d


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> (*please correct me if it's not a president!)


its a jubilee bracelet ;p

here is the engeneer bracelet
https://tinyurl.com/yde7jyxd
i believe you can find it eve cheaper, something around 10$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Haha, thanks guys  as you see bracelets are not my forte!

Nicolas


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

I just got this in the mail today.

All I can say is... Wow, this is a LOT of watch for $32 and change. As nice or nicer than my Orient Symphony II that I bought on sale for $89 a year or so ago with the addition of a decent bracelet with solid links AND solid end links, and a hi beat movement that hacks and hand winds. I am very impressed with the overall quality and fit and finish for what I paid.

Packaging was adequate and there was no damage to the watch, which was completely wrapped in plastic inside the box, which was encased in bubble wrap. Crown is signed and was protected with a blue plastic dot that just scratched offwith my fingernail.

Ordered it on 3/30, so about 2 weeks to my door. Not bad at all. I feel like a kid at Christmas.


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

Gift from my wife fro ALI Seiko NH35A. It was $85 if I recall. Real classy look with tall dome crystal.


----------



## MBolster1611 (Apr 5, 2018)

This one is from GearBest. Less than $18 and free shipping. I have had it for a couple months, and I cannot complain. Band latch is a little hokey, but it works and feels good.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

MBolster1611 said:


> Gift from my wife fro ALI Seiko NH35A. It was $85 if I recall. Real classy look with tall dome crystal.


I got a grey version. One of my favorites. Especially the dome.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> FYI the search term to use to find Bagel Sport watches on Ali is steelbagelsport. Don't ask me why. I believe you use spaces if searching on eBay.


 
​


tcl said:


> I shouldn't have tried that search. All it did was cause me to buy a watch I wasn't planning on.


This is the result of doing that steelbagelsport search. It wasn't a complete impulse purchase since I'm always on the lookout for watches with copper colored dials that are less pink than rose gold. I thought I had exhausted the affordable market in my search for them when this one popped up. I replaced the steel bracelet because it had too much taper to it. I wanted a band that was 20mm wide for its entire length.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

m3ga said:


> Got my freebee Shark Sport for 0,01 dollar. Pretty nice watch but not sure it is my taste. Looks better in real than on the pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is this? I've been wanting a one hander, and this looks sharp.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> What model is this? I've been wanting a one hander, and this looks sharp.


https://goo.gl/9uAMvg

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks very classy there, tcl!

I don't have a single copper-colored dial. Hmm . . . (strokes whiskers).

In the Inexpensive Homage forum, a fellow WUS member showed off his Steel Bagelsport Day Date Homage, and was really happy with it (you might want to check it out; I believe it had a copper/champagne dial as well).

Please let us know how this one works out for you!

- Henry



tcl said:


> ​
> This is the result of doing that steelbagelsport search. It wasn't a complete impulse purchase since I'm always on the lookout for watches with copper colored dials that are less pink than rose gold. I thought I had exhausted the affordable market in my search for them when this one popped up. I replaced the steel bracelet because it had too much taper to it. I wanted a band that was 20mm wide for its entire length.
> 
> View attachment 13054727


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Congrats on your new baby, nachodaddy! And thanks for sharing your unboxing initial impressions.

Once you've put it through its paces, would you mind sharing your further observations?

Generally, I've heard positive buzz about this watch, but my own experience has been more tantalizing and frustrating than satisfying. The first one I ordered had an issue with the date wheel not turning properly. The jury's still out on the second one, but it appears to have fairly disappointing power reserve and/or a problem with the movement being not smooth and, I believe, seizing up occasionally. Definitely, when I wind it, I encounter some areas of resistance, as if there were something misaligned or loose within.

Fingers crossed you got a good one. Would love to hear how it goes!

- Henry



nachodaddy said:


> I just got this in the mail today.
> 
> All I can say is... Wow, this is a LOT of watch for $32 and change. As nice or nicer than my Orient Symphony II that I bought on sale for $89 a year or so ago with the addition of a decent bracelet with solid links AND solid end links, and a hi beat movement that hacks and hand winds. I am very impressed with the overall quality and fit and finish for what I paid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> I have negotiated with the official store a restocking of their most popular variant, but I am waiting approval of the mods before posting the offer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes please keep us informed !!!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I have negotiated with the official store a restocking of their most popular variant, but I am waiting approval of the mods before posting the offer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good looking watch for $30! I assume the price will still be $29.99? This model was unavailable for over a year, after Nakzen closed down their Amazon FBA store. I like this color variant the best. I hope they actually do the smart thing, and restock a hot seller.

I once had an ice cream shop tell me they didn't produce their mint Oreo ice cream flavor very often, because it sold out so fast.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> That is a good looking watch for $30! I assume the price will still be $29.99? This model was unavailable for over a year, after Nakzen closed down their Amazon FBA store. I like this color variant the best. I hope they actually do the smart thing, and restock a hot seller.
> 
> I once had an ice cream shop tell me they didn't produce their mint Oreo ice cream flavor very often, because it sold out so fast.


Yes, $29.99 but the store needs 50 people interested in the watch before producing.
I emailed a f71 mod 3 days ago but no response... Should I follow up or ask another mod? I don't know this forum well enough...

Nicolas


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


> I just got this in the mail today.
> 
> All I can say is... Wow, this is a LOT of watch for $32 and change. As nice or nicer than my Orient Symphony II that I bought on sale for $89 a year or so ago with the addition of a decent bracelet with solid links AND solid end links, and a hi beat movement that hacks and hand winds. I am very impressed with the overall quality and fit and finish for what I paid.
> 
> ...





ohhenry1 said:


> Congrats on your new baby, nachodaddy! And thanks for sharing your unboxing initial impressions.
> 
> Once you've put it through its paces, would you mind sharing your further observations?
> 
> ...


The same with mine Starking.
It is a very good looking watch, but honestly I like my Guanqin GJ16034 even more - better looking dial and reliable Seiko NH35A movement.
28800 bph in Starking is a joke. Movement in my example ticks almost as quartz. Very unsmooth, sometimes the second hand just stops for a second and then jumps the whole second at once.
Here the unedited video


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

rkovac said:


> The same with mine Starking.
> It is a very good looking watch, but honestly I like my Guanqin GJ16034 even more - better looking dial and reliable Seiko NH35A movement.
> 28800 bph in Starking is a joke. Movement in my example ticks almost as quartz. Very unsmooth, sometimes the second hand just stops for a second and then jumps the whole second at once.
> Here the unedited video


Did you ask for a refund?


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

nachodaddy said:


> Did you ask for a refund?


First I was trying to resolve the issue with seller, but as always on Ali (and virtually every Chinese store) the sellers somehow forget to speak English after some issues arise. They teach me how to hand wind the watch (for other buyers - you should hand wound it 45 times every day  ), how to set time,... everything but they just ignore my questions.
So I opened dispute on Ali and they decided in my favor, but only partial refund - 27 EUR (but I payed 30 for watch so not a big loss).


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

mougino said:


> Yes, $29.99 but the store needs 50 people interested in the watch before producing.
> I emailed a f71 mod 3 days ago but no response... Should I follow up or ask another mod? I don't know this forum well enough...
> 
> Nicolas


Is that watch a quartz model?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I got my Berny. I like the styling, case and the strap is great. The time is a little hard to set as the seconds will often jump a bit. I am not sure if that is normal on these Chinese movements as this is my first.

First impressions are good. I am wearing it now., so we will see how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

rkovac said:


> First I was trying to resolve the issue with seller, but as always on Ali (and virtually every Chinese store) the sellers somehow forget to speak English after some issues arise. They teach me how to hand wind the watch (for other buyers - you should hand wound it 45 times every day  ), how to set time,... everything but they just ignore my questions.
> So I opened dispute on Ali and they decided in my favor, but only partial refund - 27 EUR (but I payed 30 for watch so not a big loss).


I'm sorry you have had a problem with your Starking but I find mine an outstanding value proposition.
From just normal wear it runs +1.5spd and the hand works like a 28.8k movement.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Is that watch a quartz model?


Yes, quartz. They're advertising Japanese movement. I have yet top receive my two orders from April 11th to find out what exact movement.

Nicolas


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Consider me interested! That's 1 out of 30, at least. 



mougino said:


> Yes, $29.99 but the store needs 50 people interested in the watch before producing.
> I emailed a f71 mod 3 days ago but no response... Should I follow up or ask another mod? I don't know this forum well enough...
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I have the same issue with this watch when setting the time: it hacks properly, but when I push the crown back in, the second hand jumps ahead about 5 seconds. An annoyance, but a small one I can live with.



Sporkboy said:


> I got my Berny. I like the styling, case and the strap is great. The time is a little hard to set as the seconds will often jump a bit. I am not sure if that is normal on these Chinese movements as this is my first.
> 
> First impressions are good. I am wearing it now., so we will see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I have the same issue with this watch when setting the time: it hacks properly, but when I push the crown back in, the second hand jumps ahead about 5 seconds. An annoyance, but a small one I can live with.


I agree that it is something one can live with. It is very different than the wrest of my watches, but I figured I needed to try something that wasn't a field watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Yes, $29.99 but the store needs 50 people interested in the watch before producing.
> I emailed a f71 mod 3 days ago but no response... Should I follow up or ask another mod? I don't know this forum well enough...
> 
> Nicolas


50 people interested....I guess it's going to be tough to reach this number only with Wus people from f71.....:think:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> 50 people interested....I guess it's going to be tough to reach this number only with Wus people from f71.....:think:


Yes agreed :-S any advice or method to gather more?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Yes agreed :-S any advice or method to gather more?


What standard of proof do they need of these 50 interested people? It seems unlikely that if 10 WUS members want this model produced, that there aren't another 40 people worldwide who wouldn't buy one. A group buy is hard to coordinate for something like this, and it seems unfair for Nakzen to put the burden on you to drum up their business.

I would think how quickly they sold out last time should be sufficient motivation to restock. Suspiciously, a new store (Shop3903031 Store) selling *only* Nakzens has just popped up, with the SL1006G models listed at $68-$73. Also, the Nakzen SL1006G models are one of the two featured models on the NAKZEN Official Store's homepage. How do they seriously not restock this watch?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Yes, quartz. They're advertising Japanese movement. I have yet top receive my two orders from April 11th to find out what exact movement.
> 
> Nicolas


I'm pretty sure they state a Miyota 2035.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rkovac said:


> First I was trying to resolve the issue with seller, but as always on Ali (and virtually every Chinese store) the sellers somehow forget to speak English after some issues arise. They teach me how to hand wind the watch (for other buyers - you should hand wound it 45 times every day  ), how to set time,... everything but they just ignore my questions.
> So I opened dispute on Ali and they decided in my favor, but only partial refund - 27 EUR (but I payed 30 for watch so not a big loss).


I tried to buy the blue Piaget Polo homage during the anniversary sale. They were out of stock on the sale listing, but fully available on their less discounted, normal price listing. They couldn't explain how they had the blue one in stock for $7 more, but not at the discounted price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> I got my Berny. I like the styling, case and the strap is great. The time is a little hard to set as the seconds will often jump a bit. I am not sure if that is normal on these Chinese movements as this is my first.
> 
> First impressions are good. I am wearing it now., so we will see how it goes.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine should get here in a day or two. Any idea on what movement is in the Berny?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

mougino said:


> Yes agreed :-S any advice or method to gather more?


How about if 25 people would buy two? Maybe different color versions for themself or a ready made Christmas present for someone to save for December.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Mine should get here in a day or two. Any idea on what movement is in the Berny?


I have no idea, but I can take pictures.

















It should be noted that I have had this watch on my person for 12 hours and it has lost 1 second. Whatever the movement, it is doing great with timekeeping.
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> What standard of proof do they need of these 50 interested people? It seems unlikely that if 10 WUS members want this model produced, that there aren't another 40 people worldwide who wouldn't buy one. A group buy is hard to coordinate for something like this, and it seems unfair for Nakzen to put the burden on you to drum up their business.
> 
> I would think how quickly they sold out last time should be sufficient motivation to restock. Suspiciously, a new store (Shop3903031 Store) selling *only* Nakzens has just popped up, with the SL1006G models listed at $68-$73. Also, the Nakzen SL1006G models are one of the two featured models on the NAKZEN Official Store's homepage. How do they seriously not restock this watch?


I agree with this analysis.....If the blue hands watch is the most popular it seems strange not to restock it, and to ask Nicolas to find 50 customers.
Maybe we could promise them to comment the product and give a feedback on Ali website....People are reluctant to order if there is 0 sale and no comment....But if every WUS buyer give a good comment, their sales will increase naturally.


----------



## JanuarLX200 (Nov 26, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13029675
> 
> 
> Did anyone buy one of these Bingers? I'd love to see some real life photos. Also wondering about the movement, supposedly Seiko but I can't see a brand name on the pictures of the back.


This is nice, have you buy it?


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Well... this unboxing went to Mexico.



Camaro95 said:


> So now I think I've ordered:
> 
> View attachment 13020803
> 
> ...


It started off like any other unboxing. A sealed box of heavy cardboard construction...








Packed with an instruction manual, a warranty receipt, warranty card and soft cloth.








Below all the paperwork lies the prize secured in decent enough foam packing.








Wait. Hold on. That's black, not blue. Maybe it's a dark navy blue?








Maybe. Nah.








It's an okay watch, all things considered. First consideration? It looks good. It's not the sharp blue I ordered, but the black presents well with the gold indices and hands providing the expected contrast. As a nice touch the letters "DOM" are applied, not printed. After a frustrating resize that saw me remove eight links with difficulty, it wears excellent. The size is perfect and it looks good on the wrist except in pictures that I take. There is just enough weight to let me know it's there when I want to know it's there, but can otherwise ignore or forget about.

Unfortunately that's where the positives end. The case is an alloy that you'd expect to find on watches half this price. It does feel cheap, especially with the minuscule crown which makes it difficult to set the time. Once out and if you're able to manipulate it then it does adjust fairly well. For the first thirty seconds the second hand lines up fairly well before losing alignment on the next thirty.

Like the case the bracelet isn't anything to write home about. I would be hard pressed to describe it as anything but economic. Cheap? No. It is light, but doesn't feel fragile. The clasp, too, is light as well as somewhat flimsy. While it doesn't quite click securely it holds well and doesn't interfere with the wrist or the rest of the bracelet. My biggest issue - and really the only one that truly matters - is the hair pulling.

Without regard to the incorrect order the watch looks nicer than it is, even in the pictures I took. For a watch listed at $40 this does not meet expectations. Even for a piece sold for $20 this watch falls short of expectations. It looks good. The quality really isn't.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

JanuarLX200 said:


> This is nice, have you buy it?


No, not so far, I may buy it soon? At that price it's not a major disaster if I don't like it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Did anyone buy one of these Bingers? I'd love to see some real life photos. Also wondering about the movement, supposedly Seiko but I can't see a brand name on the pictures of the back.


This is definitely NOT a Seiko/TMI movement. The fact that it looks a bit like a Seiko makes it likely a Hangzhou 2000 series movement, produced for PTS Resources (judging by the decoration). The Hangzhou 2000 was originally based on the design of the old Seiko 7009, but has been refined over the years.

The decoration of the movement is distinctively Chinese. Feike, Cadisen and Guanqin all sell virtually identical models, likely produced in the same factory. The Guanqin GJ16106 is currently the cheapest option, selling for $59.99



​


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Camaro95 said:


> Well... this unboxing went to Mexico.
> 
> It started off like any other unboxing. A sealed box of heavy cardboard construction...
> 
> ...


How do I say this nicely? The DOM Official Store on AliX sells these for $22.90 on bracelet. For $45.90 they also offer the virtually identical style, stainless steel cased M-89, with a TMI NH35A movement.

DOM makes some models that punch well above their price, like the W-624, but they also make a few el cheapo models. If you stick to their sapphire and 200M WR models, it's hard to go wrong. I have purchased only a couple of alloy watches that weren't complete crap. That's a line in the sand for me.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sea Gull ST16 movement, per Amazon Q&A. After 2 days, mine is running +5 seconds per day. Amazing how a $35 Chinese watch can run better than a Swiss one costing 10-20x (or more) as much.



HoustonReal said:


> Mine should get here in a day or two. Any idea on what movement is in the Berny?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> I have no idea, but I can take pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just received mine today.  The movement is a Sea-Gull ST16, or more specifically, the Tianjin TY2806. According to Amazon, the case is #304 stainless steel, not the 316L that is more commonly used in watches.

"From a chemical or scientific standpoint the answer would be that 304 stainless steel contains 18% chromium and 8% nickel, while 316 contains 16% chromium, 10% nickel and 2% molybdenum. The molybdenum is added to help resist corrosion.

Type 304, with its chromium-nickel content and low carbon, is the most versatile and commonly used of the austenitic stainless steels. Type 304 proves to be resistant to oxidation, corrosion, and durability. Type 304 stainless provides ease of fabrication and cleaning, prevention of product contamination and offers a variety of finishes. Type 304 stainless steel is used in enclosures, storage tanks, pressure vessels and tubing or piping.

Type 316 stainless steel is an austenitic chromium-nickel stainless and heat-resisting steel with superior corrosion resistance as measured up to other chromium-nickel steels when exposed to many types of chemical corrodents.

Given that Type 316 stainless steel alloy contains molybdenum it has a considerable more resistance to chemical attack than 304. Type 316 is durable, easy-to-fabricate, clean, weld and finish. It is considerably more resistant to solutions of sulfuric acid, chlorides, bromides, iodides and fatty acids at high temperature. Stainless steels containing molybdenum are required in the manufacture of certain pharmaceuticals in order to avoid excessive metallic contamination."​


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Consider me interested! That's 1 out of 30, at least.


same here consider me in too


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> This is definitely NOT a Seiko/TMI movement. The fact that it looks a bit like a Seiko makes it likely a Hangzhou 2000 series movement, produced for PTS Resources (judging by the decoration). The Hangzhou 2000 was originally based on the design of the old Seiko 7009, but has been refined over the years.
> 
> The decoration of the movement is distinctively Chinese. Feike, Cadisen and Guanqin all sell virtually identical models, likely produced in the same factory. The Guanqin GJ16106 is currently the cheapest option, selling for $59.99
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Seems to be down to which one a person finds more visually appealling then.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I just received mine today.  The movement is a Sea-Gull ST16, or more specifically, the Tianjin TY2806. According to Amazon, the case is #304 stainless steel, not the 316L that is more commonly used in watches.
> 
> "From a chemical or scientific standpoint the answer would be that 304 stainless steel contains 18% chromium and 8% nickel, while 316 contains 16% chromium, 10% nickel and 2% molybdenum. The molybdenum is added to help resist corrosion.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Seagulls have a good reputation, so I am pleased. Does yours have the problem with the second hand jumping when you set it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> Thanks for the info. Seagulls have a good reputation, so I am pleased. Does yours have the problem with the second hand jumping when you set it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. The second hand can jump ahead 1 to 4 seconds, but not consistently. I'd say it happens about 2/3 of the time.

Apparently, this is a common, known problem of the ST16/TY2806. *https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/inside-st16-lots-images-207839-post1481540.html#post1481540*


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Yes, $29.99 but the store needs 50 people interested in the watch before producing.
> I emailed a f71 mod 3 days ago but no response... Should I follow up or ask another mod? I don't know this forum well enough...
> 
> Nicolas


Hello Nicolas,

I messaged the seller there (Nakzen's store on Ali) right now asking him when it'll come back in stock. Did the seller get back to you with any more information?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Hello Nicolas,
> 
> I messaged the seller there (Nakzen's store on Ali) right now asking him when it'll come back in stock. Did the seller get back to you with any more information?


If everyone here would send the vendor a message asking when it was coming back in stock, I bet that would help. No commitment needed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Hello Nicolas,
> 
> I messaged the seller there (Nakzen's store on Ali) right now asking him when it'll come back in stock. Did the seller get back to you with any more information?


No more information than he needs 50 people interested to produce the watch again...

I agree with sporkboy: if anybody interested can just contact the seller (NAKZEN Official Store) on Ali Express and ask him for the white+blue Pagoda availability, he'll see there's still demand for this model!

Nicolas


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

nachodaddy said:


> I just got this in the mail today.
> 
> All I can say is... Wow, this is a LOT of watch for $32 and change. As nice or nicer than my Orient Symphony II that I bought on sale for $89 a year or so ago with the addition of a decent bracelet with solid links AND solid end links, and a hi beat movement that hacks and hand winds. I am very impressed with the overall quality and fit and finish for what I paid.
> 
> ...


I picked up a similar Starking one as well, but with a leather strap. Although I already put on another strap. So far so good. As well as a quartz chrono friend to go with it.

Any idea what movement is in the automatic?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Until a few months ago, I did not know what Ali-X was, and was no worse off for that.
Then, I stumbled in here for who-knows-what reason, and got promptly messed up by member *Houstonreal*.
I ended up buying a BINGER 3-hander "Bauhaus" style dress watch, with an NH35 movement. An absolute humdinger.

So, long story short: I bought another KAREBO, this time with a Chinese movement, and your typical "complication" that the Chinese manufacturers seem to like so much. I was VERY apprehensive at first, but my curiosity was too strong. So I bought it, and here it is. First, some photos:




















































And now, a brief review:

ACCURACY: I wore it on and off for a week initially. It ran about 3-5 sec fast per day. Then, I had it on a winder for about 5 weeks now. It's 20 seconds +. Not too shabby.

FIT & FINISH: It's fine. The bracelet is particularly well-made, with SOLID ends, and a butterfly clasp.

FEATURES: As usual, the "official" description states "Moonphase." NO!!! It's merely a day-night indicator, which suits me fine. (But it is a repeatedly annoying thing that the majority of Chinese manufacturers pretend to not know the difference, and continue the practice of describing things to make their products seem better . more sophisticated than they are.)

CONCLUSION: Not a bad "business" watch at all for under $190.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

relativetime said:


> I picked up a similar Starking one as well, but with a leather strap. Although I already put on another strap. So far so good. As well as a quartz chrono friend to go with it.
> 
> Any idea what movement is in the automatic?


I'm pretty sure it's a high beat 2813. Dixmont made a 4813 movement with a similar configuration, but I'm not sure they are still in production. One clue might be any markings under the balance wheel. How is the power reserve? As I understand it, they traded a shorter power reserve (30 hrs vs 40 hrs) for the higher beat (28,800 vs 21,600)


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> Thanks for the info. Seems to be down to which one a person finds more visually appealling then.


It will be between the Guanqin and the Binger. I couldn't see a Feike on Ali, would have been the Cadisen for the price but the logo is too irritating for me.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Received this last week...




























The Parnis PR9 Sterile Dial Sea Dweller Homage.

It came very well packed in a medium sized thermocol box wrapped in two layers of bubble wrap inside a small plastic pouch. It's a beautifully made watch, my first sterile dial (my second Parnis!) and I must say I'm quite liking it. The sweep of the seconds hand across the clean face of the watch is really pleasing to the eyes. The bracelet is comfortable and once adjusted it grips well. Bezel action is solid but there is a tad bit of play... doesn't really bother me. However, having said that the coin-edge on the rim of the bezel could have been better polished as it feels sharp when I run my fingers on it. Also, the solid steel case-back could also have smoother polishing.

Now, coming to the movement I need some help. I read that this comes with a Seagull...does anyone know which Seagull movement it houses though?

Here is a link for the watch:
https://tinyurl.com/yaeejfwr


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Now, coming to the movement I need some help. I read that this comes with a Seagull...does anyone know which Seagull movement it houses though?
> 
> Here is a link for the watch:
> https://tinyurl.com/yaeejfwr


It's hard to know without removing the back, but one source claims it's a 21J Sea-Gull movement. If it hacks, it's most likely an ST16/TY28xx. If it doesn't hack, probably an ST17.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It's hard to know without removing the back, but one source claims it's a 21J Sea-Gull movement. If it hacks, it's most likely an ST16/TY28xx. If it doesn't hack, probably an ST17.


Thank you for the information, really appreciate it!

Yes, the movement can both be wound and hacked. So, going by that then it's a ST16?

However, I came across this video on Youtube which states in it's title that it's a 17-Jewel Seagull movement:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Thank you for the information, really appreciate it!
> 
> Yes, the movement can both be wound and hacked. So, going by that then it's a ST16?
> 
> However, I came across this video on Youtube which states in it's title that it's a 17-Jewel Seagull movement:


17 jewels would indicate a Sea-Gul ST6. That would be very disappointing in a $100 watch. Pagani Design used an ST6 in their Aquaracer homage.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I think the reviewer could be wrong as well. Nowhere, other than that particular review have I see it being mentioned it runs a 17J movement. The Aquaracer homage from Pagani Design IIRC had a nasty stuttering problem with it's second's hand and worse even the second's hand on some their watches just got stuck.

I hope this doesn't carry the ST6. Thus far I have seen on the internet this particular Sea Dweller homage from Parnis has garnered good reviews so keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> No more information than he needs 50 people interested to produce the watch again...
> 
> I agree with sporkboy: if anybody interested can just contact the seller (NAKZEN Official Store) on Ali Express and ask him for the white+blue Pagoda availability, he'll see there's still demand for this model!
> 
> Nicolas


Hi Nicolas,

I just received a reply from the seller (Nakzen Official Store on Ali) this morning and this is what he wrote back (quoting him here):

"_Because this watch is now out of stock, it will take about a month to be sold normally. I am very sorry._"

He then also linked me to certain other similar looking watches (minus the Pagoda logo) stating those similar looking watches were their flagship models and being currently sold at 50% discount. I replied by thanking him and letting him further know that I was particularly interested in that blue dial Pagoda logo watch.

Lets see how it goes now... looks like it'll be back in stock and he knows now that enough people are interested in buying the "Pagoda" watch!


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> He then also linked me to certain other similar looking watches (minus the Pagoda logo)


Care to share that link for the non-pagoda watches?


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Care to share that link for the non-pagoda watches?


The vendor responded the same way to my inquiry. Being in stock is 1 month out.

Here is the linked watch. Not the same at all, and no white/blue handed options https://goo.gl/EZDWhC

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Thanks Sporkboy, but the link was censored somehow...or I can't access it for some reason.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Care to share that link for the non-pagoda watches?


Sure, here is the link the seller sent me...

https://tinyurl.com/ycuxd8t7

I most definitely like the "Pagoda" watch more!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Hi Nicolas,
> 
> I just received a reply from the seller (Nakzen Official Store on Ali) this morning and this is what he wrote back (quoting him here):
> 
> ...


Cool, good job! 

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> 17 jewels would indicate a Sea-Gul ST6. That would be very disappointing in a $100 watch. Pagani Design used an ST6 in their Aquaracer homage.


So, I dug this review up about the Parnis PR9 Sea Dweller homage:

https://www.watchitallabout.com/parnis-sterile-submariner-homage-watch-review/

It's clearly mentioned there that the watch carries a DG 2813 movement!

Also, dug this image up with the case-back opened:

http://i66.tinypic.com/v7tvs.jpg


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> So, I dug this review up about the Parnis PR9 Sea Dweller homage:
> 
> https://www.watchitallabout.com/parnis-sterile-submariner-homage-watch-review/
> 
> ...


Definitely a Dixmont movement in that picture, since the crown logo is clearly visible under the balance wheel. What I'm not sure of is whether Parnis consistently uses the same movements from year to year. Since they are both based off the Miyota 82xx series, a Sea-Gull ST16 and a DG2813, may be somewhat interchangeable, with minimal modifications. Five years ago this model had a DG2813. It's possible the 2018 versions use something else.

In my opinion, a DG2813 is just as good as an ST16, each with it's own peculiarities. The Dixmont can have a little stutter problem with its second hand, while the ST16 can jump the second hand a few seconds when hacking. The Dixmont autowinder is slightly louder, and unidirectional, whereas the Sea-Gull utilizes a magic lever winder. Both systems have similar winding efficiency. The DG2813 has 22 jewels vs 21 jewels in the ST16. If you actually have the DG2813, it will be world's better than the 17J Sea-Gull ST6.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is listed as a "women's watch," but it's an all-dial design at 40mm, and looks rather masculine to me.

I really like the look, has almost a Muhle Glashutte vibe. I couldn't resist at less than $7 delivered.

https://goo.gl/WSMoAg










I got the white dial, but the black dial is sharp-looking, too.


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm pretty sure it's a high beat 2813. Dixmont made a 4813 movement with a similar configuration, but I'm not sure they are still in production. One clue might be any markings under the balance wheel. How is the power reserve? As I understand it, they traded a shorter power reserve (30 hrs vs 40 hrs) for the higher beat (28,800 vs 21,600)


I just tested the power reserve of the Starking, Fully wound at 8:30 yesterday morning, died tonight at about 10:30pm. So that's about 38hrs. One other odd thing I noticed. The date beings to change at 9pm, and fully flips over at 10pm.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Nazken Pagoda Watch Update

It looks like we did it.

From the seller:

“Hello, we are planning to restart this watch, except blue and white, what color do you like? I want to solicit the needs of customers, thank you”

OK, aside from the white dial with blue hands in stainless, what colors should I request?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

Well done! 
Blue dial (Silver) or Black dial (Silver) is my vote.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Nazken Pagoda Watch Update
> 
> It looks like we did it.
> 
> ...


also add the bracelet version of this watch


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

adhin said:


> Well done!
> Blue dial (Silver) or Black dial (Silver) is my vote.


Are you saying blue dial, silver hands or is the case color silver vs gold and you don't specify hands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


> Are you saying blue dial, silver hands or is the case color silver vs gold and you don't specify hands?


Sorry. Was referring to case. The hands matched the case in the pics I saw (aside from ol' blue hands).
I actually had a blue dial in my cart but took too long to finalize the order.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Deleted (duplicate post; see full post below).


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Well done, gentlemen!

Top choice definitely is the white dial with blue hands.

Next choices (in rough order): white dial w/ silver hands; black dial w/ silver hands; blue dial w/ silver hands

Bottom choices (that do not interest me at all): both the rose gold and gold variants.

I'd echo the sentiment that a bracelet option would be nice (though that'd be secondary . . . strap is best).

Would be thrilled if this really all came together . . . and at the $29.99 price. 

Thanks, guys, for your hard work!

- Henry



Sporkboy said:


> Nazken Pagoda Watch Update
> 
> It looks like we did it.
> 
> ...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Nazken Pagoda Watch Update
> 
> It looks like we did it.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
Let us know when the watch comes in...I am not really sure I want a quartz dress watch (to be honest).
But I do like the silver dial and case with blue hands and the silver case and hands with the blue dial.
Very Well Done


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I got a similar message from the seller (Nakzen Official) on Ali this morning as well.

Seller's message (quoted):

"Hello, we are planning to restart this watch, *except* blue and white, what color do you like? I want to solicit the needs of customers, thank you"

I'm a little confused with the use of the word "*except*" here... is the seller saying excepting blue and white, other variants will be available or is he asking besides the blue and white dial variants, which other variant I might be interested in.

In any case, I replied by saying I like the blue dial variant in particular. Other variants of it just don't appeal as much to me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

shayan44 said:


> also add the bracelet version of this watch


That would be the *SS*1006G. The leather strap version is the *SL*1006G.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I got a similar message from the seller (Nakzen Official) on Ali this morning as well.
> 
> Seller's message (quoted):
> 
> ...


Yes, I'm hoping they mean besides. The silver/white with blue hands is my favorite, followed by the blue dial. The other colorways seem a bit more common and generic. Rose gold and black would be a distant third.​


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I got a similar message from the seller (Nakzen Official) on Ali this morning as well.
> 
> Seller's message (quoted):
> 
> ...


I have a silver white dial and a silver black dial on the way. I'm only interested in the blue hands on white dial... 

Did he say why he wouldn't produce their most popular variant anymore?? Doesn't make much sense to me... 

Nicolas


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Yes, I'm hoping they mean besides. The silver/white with blue hands is my favorite, followed by the blue dial. The other colorways seem a bit more common and generic. Rose gold and black would be a distant third.​


I read it as 'in addition to what you already mentioned...'

However, I am pretty sure that both interpretations of the sentence are grammatically valid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> Congratulations!
> Let us know when the watch comes in...I am not really sure I want a quartz dress watch (to be honest).
> But I do like the silver dial and case with blue hands and the silver case and hands with the blue dial.
> Very Well Done


This was definitely a team effort. I wonder if the same tact could be taken to get vendors to stock some oranges faced divers in the ultra affordable category???

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> That would be the *SS*1006G. The leather strap version is the *SL*1006G.
> 
> View attachment 13067113
> View attachment 13067115


that blue one and brown one on bracelet actually looks pretty cool...if the bracelet is high quality


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

I don't know if I should ask this here but, anyone can link me a good and cheap deployants clasp with buttons?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I read it to mean *"besides."*

If I were to re-state what I believe he was trying to say, it would be "What other colorways do you like, _*other than*_ the white dial w/ blue hands (which I already know to be your first choice)?"

Even so, it'd almost certainly be *worth clarifying with the Nakzen Official* that the group consensus is that white with blue hands is the top choice.



tintin82 said:


> I got a similar message from the seller (Nakzen Official) on Ali this morning as well.
> 
> Seller's message (quoted):
> 
> ...


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

You really should sort this colours thing out. I mean the blue hands models. As you all know, their english is not at top level of speaking/understanding/expressing.
So, better be safe than sorry.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> You really should sort this colours thing out. I mean the blue hands models. As you all know, their english is not at top level of speaking/understanding/expressing.
> So, better be safe than sorry.


+1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Vireca said:


> I don't know if I should ask this here but, anyone can link me a good and cheap deployants clasp with buttons?


Only the clasp or the full bracelet w/ clasp? Do you have a reference image?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1130 review, ~5$ on Gearbest


----------



## Vireca (Apr 5, 2018)

mougino said:


> Vireca said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I should ask this here but, anyone can link me a good and cheap deployants clasp with buttons?
> ...


Just a butterfly clasp, reference image in Google searching this xD

I asked because I can find tons of this claps but dunno if 1 from 1 vendor is better than others


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Nakzen Update - This hit my Ali Express Message Center 45 minutes ago:

Nakzen Official  
 18/04/17 18:28 


   Hello, the current plan is to make a similar, picture of this, 25 days production. The blue-and-white model takes about 50 days to produce. Do you like this type?

​


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

For me, I'm not a big fan of Roman numerals. I really like the SL1006G series better, but the dial textures on these new models are attractive.

The new 4043GL seems a bit fussier and more formal. I wonder if the price point of these will be similar to the SL1006G? I have a feeling they will be asking premium pricing.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ugh. Is it your understanding that this is what they're planning on manufacturing instead of the ones we'd been cooing over? Or in addition to?

I hope it's in addition to. Because there's no way I'd buy any of these roman numeral models, even if they were priced at $30 (which, as you say, is doubtful).



HoustonReal said:


> Nakzen Update - This hit my Ali Express Message Center 45 minutes ago:
> 
> Nakzen Official
> 18/04/17 18:28
> ...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I received the same message from Nakzen on Ali this morning. 

I quite like the white and the black textured dial models. The roman numerals look sharp on them. Since the production time on these models is almost half than the previous models the seller is more prone towards bringing these models in stock I believe.

Having said that the existing price on the product page is at $73.95 (for the older models). I need to ask the seller about future pricing. Also, these are essentially Quartz watches correct? If so, $73 is a little on the higher side no?


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

yeah yeah 73$ is way too much.i would never pay this much plus this model is really ehhh.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I received the same message from Nakzen on Ali this morning.
> 
> I quite like the white and the black textured dial models. The roman numerals look sharp on them. Since the production time on these models is almost half than the previous models the seller is more prone towards bringing these models in stock I believe.
> 
> Having said that the existing price on the product page is at $73.95 (for the older models). I need to ask the seller about future pricing. Also, these are essentially Quartz watches correct? If so, $73 is a little on the higher side no?


Pricing is somewhat subjective. People are willing to pay $75+ for Seiko or Bulova, plain quartz watches, without sapphire crystals. The $29.99 price was what Nakzen was selling these for on Amazon last year, when they had an Amazon FBA store. I knew they could easily hit that price point with minimal prodding.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

I just received this message
"Hello, we decided to restart the model of 1006, but it takes about 45 days, I hope you're looking forward"
and they will charge from 30-40 usd for it 

Sent from my Le X829 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

About the Pagoda family  : I like the SL1006G version (white dial and blue hands but this one it seems won't be available), and the 4043GL with blue hands too but we lack the price so far. In general : It'd be interesting to list some models you _desperatly_ need, and see if the shops are able to produce them when customers are asking for them


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> About the Pagoda family  : I like the SL1006G version (white dial and blue hands but this one it seems won't be available), and the 4043GL with blue hands too but we lack the price so far. In general : It'd be interesting to list some models you _desperatly_ need, and see if the shops are able to produce them when customers are asking for them


ACTUALLY WHEN i messaged them they said they will produce it.you can message the seller and further re confirm it


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I'm sure that seeing customers will to buy (by messaging them) helped them to decide , but I don't think that now that the store has said that they agree to produce the watch again messaging them _again_ (not to say flooding) will add anymore. What i meant is that maybe other brands would be willing to answer the same way (?) Is there some watches you regret or you would like to be able to buy ?


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

If anyone's interested, the Shark Army military/tacticool diver style watch is for sale on eBay for $9.99 USD + free shipping with your choice of colours: https://ebay.to/2qMk6lN


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

SHARK ARMY ULTRA CHEAP BEATER $2 in Black $3 in colors 
I doubt the small dials really work, but for 2 bucks so what? 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Classic-Design-Quartz-Men-Fashion-Black-Nylon-Band-Swiss-Army-Watch-WristWatch-/302532111780


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

FYI The Shark Army homage to the Seiko Monster with nylon NATO straps that are usually sold for $99.99 USD on .........s and $59.99 USD on Amazon are currently $29.99 on eBay.


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

Regular Joe said:


> FYI The Shark Army homage to the Seiko Monster with nylon NATO straps that are usually sold for $99.99 USD on .........s and $59.99 USD on Amazon are currently $29.99 on eBay.


I already have the beige one and the black/purple one from when the price dropped to $19.99 USD on Amazon during the winter. I wanted the all-black one but never found one at the price on Amazon. (I'm not interested in the army green one.) Now that there's a limited number of them at $29.99 on eBay, I just picked up a second beige one and the all-black one! (I've been wearing the .... out of the beige one so now I'll have a beater for the beach and outdoors, and a cleaner one for work and going out. I don't buy myself a lot of stuff but, when the price is right, I take advantage!


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

peter lee aka steel bagelsport and the new explorer II


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered the Guanquin. I had virtually bought the Binger with the decorated movement and rotor cutouts, but went with the Guanquin because I think it looks a bit better overall and saved some money with the price.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That, my friend, is one heck of a faithful homage!

And this, my friends, is the link to it: PETER LEE Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watch Classic Dial 40mm Full Steel Watch Men Waterproof Male Clock Business Fashion -in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Another temptation to add to the list.



GraX said:


> peter lee aka steel bagelsport and the new explorer II
> 
> View attachment 13070937


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Stephen2020, were you not aware of *the deal HoustonReal posted for this watch* last week?

I'm pretty certain it's the exact same watch, only on Milanese mesh instead of a strap.

I just checked, and it should still be good for a total price of $59.99 USD, which is a good deal cheaper than the price listed in your screenshot (or am I missing something here?).

If I'm right, maybe it's not too late to cancel your AliEx order, and to place it instead on GearBest?

- Henry



Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13070981
> 
> 
> I ordered the Guanquin. I had virtually bought the Binger with the decorated movement and rotor cutouts, but went with the Guanquin because I think it looks a bit better overall and saved some money with the price.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

I came across this little (35mm) gem on good-stuffs.com for $51:










Hand wound (Shanghai 8120), acrylic, and thin. Reminds me of the Eterna KonTiKi. I don't know if $51 is a great price but seemed reasonable to me and it is pretty cool!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Got an update from the Nakzen seller (Nakzen Official) on Ali this morning about the "Pagoda" Watches. This is what his message stated (quoting seller here):

"*Hello, we have plans to return to 1006 and have a new style. I hope you will like it. It takes about 45 days. 1 month after the start of pre-sale*"

With this photograph attached:










So, looks like the feedback from his clients are generally in favor of the older 1006 models! I had also asked him about the prospective pricing, but no word regarding that from him.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> I came across this little (35mm) gem on good-stuffs.com for $51:
> Hand wound (Shanghai 8120), acrylic, and thin. Reminds me of the Eterna KonTiKi. I don't know if $51 is a great price but seemed reasonable to me and it is pretty cool!


I quite like that dial, specially the way the numbers are encased within the triangles.

I have searched for "Shanghai" watches on Ali, but it seems they are not sold there? Anyone knows why so?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I quite like that dial, specially the way the numbers are encased within the triangles.
> 
> I have searched for "Shanghai" watches on Ali, but it seems they are not sold there? Anyone knows why so?


Ali Express doesn't sell many traditional Chinese watch brands. They also don't sell Beijing Watch Factory, Fiyta, Sea-Gull, Rossini, Ebohr, Tian Wang, Dixmont or Peacock.

Times International (good-stuffs.com) has very competitive pricing.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I just found the same last week but i wish it was a bit bigger. 35mm sound pretty small to me.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Stephen2020, were you not aware of *the deal HoustonReal posted for this watch* last week?
> 
> I'm pretty certain it's the exact same watch, only on Milanese mesh instead of a strap.
> 
> ...


I wanted a leather strap though, so that would probably be slightly more expensive for me after buying a strap for it.


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Pricing is somewhat subjective. People are willing to pay $75+ for Seiko or Bulova, plain quartz watches, without sapphire crystals. The $29.99 price was what Nakzen was selling these for on Amazon last year, when they had an Amazon FBA store. I knew they could easily hit that price point with minimal prodding.


The same as everywhere else. Nike or Adidas shoes costs 5x more than comparable LiNing, iPhone costs 5x more than LeEco. You pay for the brand!

But then there is a reselling value. When/if you buy Nakzen Pagoda it is basically yours forever. You can not sell it for reasonably price. I have many Sinobis, Torbollos and other Chinese mushroom brand watches I can not sell. Seiko or Bulova and even Russian Vostoks or Poljots are another story. There are always people who wants to buy second hand Seiko, Bulova, Vostok, Poljot,...


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

Ottski44 said:


> I came across this little (35mm) gem on good-stuffs.com for $51:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this one in black color. It is nice little dress watch, too small by todays standard 









There are also some reviews on the internet - Shanghai 8120 Reissue | The Time Bum, https://musingsofawatchaddict.wordpress.com/2015/09/26/shanghai-8120-eterna-kontiki-a-tribute/ and a thread here https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/shanghai-8120-reissue-1070987.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> That, my friend, is one heck of a faithful homage!
> 
> And this, my friends, is the link to it: PETER LEE Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watch Classic Dial 40mm Full Steel Watch Men Waterproof Male Clock Business Fashion -in Mechanical Watches from Watches on .........s.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> Another temptation to add to the list.


I have the STEELBAGELSPORT one (same watch, different name), great quality both of the case and movement, the Explorer II Polar is truly gorgeous in its kind, those homages are spot on 

Nicolas


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Despite the 35mm size, I'd say that the watch looks good on your wrist. Judging from the photo, at least, it doesn't look too small to my eye.



rkovac said:


> I have this one in black color. It is nice little dress watch, too small by todays standard
> 
> View attachment 13071821
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

rkovac said:


> I have this one in black color. It is nice little dress watch, too small by todays standard
> 
> View attachment 13071821
> 
> ...


Interesting, it seems that the white dial has pressed or molded dial/markers with paint on top whereas the black dial has applied markers. Is that correct?


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

Deleted


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Despite the 35mm size, I'd say that the watch looks good on your wrist. Judging from the photo, at least, it doesn't look too small to my eye.


Small wrist  But believe it or not I have never measure it. On Bulova Accutron II 96B232 I have to remove all but one link 



hanshananigan said:


> Interesting, it seems that the white dial has pressed or molded dial/markers with paint on top whereas the black dial has applied markers. Is that correct?


Markers on black dial are also pressed and painted on top.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I have the STEELBAGELSPORT one (same watch, different name), great quality both of the case and movement, the Explorer II Polar is truly gorgeous in its kind, those homages are spot on
> 
> Nicolas


how's the bezel action on that one


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

shayan44 said:


> how's the bezel action on that one


Pretty stiff!


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

like not much play either?
and what about gmt it works or is it just for show?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> like not much play either?
> and what about gmt it works or is it just for show?


the bezel is fix, it not rotates, the gmt hand shows 24h time, so its not a true gmt


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello  i need to replace the 22mm silicon strap for a debert watch, i'm not sure i'll find the same one. What would you recommend please ? What are the quality criterias for silicon straps ? i saw these for example : https://www.al_express.com/item/20m...32801428682.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.5VpfXg . https://www.al_express.com/item/-/32844327111.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.76vH4E . https://www.al_express.com/item/NEW...32793696973.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.qv8UOC Thanks


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking for recommendations for something colorful that's similar to any of these (or a homage/replica):


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This Otex looks nice, I didn't order one but worth a mention.


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

What about this zodiac Shangai? It looks too appealing to me...










You opened a door I should not have crossed... 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Shanghai 8120 on a 7 inch wrist. I love the little watch:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> how's the bezel action on that one


 As cuica and GraX noticed, it's an Explorer II homage, not a GMT homage, so the bezel is really part of the case and the 24hr hand (orange/red) cannot be set freely: it is an AM/PM indicator of your main time.

In North Pole expeditions, you have 6 months of night followed by 6 months of day, so this type of watch is usable by polar explorers... or you know, by us WISers 

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> I just found the same last week but i wish it was a bit bigger. 35mm sound pretty small to me.


35mm is small by today's standards, but it wasn't in the 1970's, when the 7120 and 8120 were designed. The Timex Marlin Reissue is only 34mm, has similar specifications, and costs four times as much.

My University of Texas, Seiko 5Y22-7002 (quartz) graduation watch from 1989, is only 34mm, and it was my daily wear watch for a number of years.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nicolas/mougino, why the use of "or" here, instead of "such as"?

Better: This type of watch is usable by polar explorers, SUCH AS us WISERS.

Better yet: This type of watch is usable by polar explorers, such as us WISERS who frequent the Best of AliEx forum.

Now THAT, is a unique breed of polar explorer! 



mougino said:


> As cuica and GraX noticed, it's an Explorer II homage, not a GMT homage, so the bezel is really part of the case and the 24hr hand (orange/red) cannot be set freely: it is an AM/PM indicator of your main time.
> 
> In North Pole expeditions, you have 6 months of night followed by 6 months of day, so this type of watch is usable by polar explorers... *or *you know, by us WISers
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

rkovac said:


> Small wrist  But believe it or not I have never measure it. On Bulova Accutron II 96B232 I have to remove all but one link


It looks like I didn't have so tiny wrist after all  I just measured it and it is 18.2 cm (7.15 inch).

For comparison Bulova Accutron II 96B232 (about 43mm) vs. "Shangtiki" Shanghai 8120 (35mm) vs. Shanghai 7120 (35mm).


----------



## TheCeladon (Jul 8, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1130 review, ~5$ on Gearbest


I like the case design. Ordered one, $5 plus $2 fast shipping. thanks.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice looking mini-collection you've got there, rkovac!



rkovac said:


> It looks like I didn't have so tiny wrist after all  I just measured it and it is 18.2 cm (7.15 inch).
> 
> For comparison Bulova Accutron II 96B232 (about 43mm) vs. "Shangtiki" Shanghai 8120 (35mm) vs. Shanghai 7120 (35mm).
> 
> View attachment 13072931


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

rkovac said:


> I have this one in black color. It is nice little dress watch, too small by todays standard
> 
> View attachment 13071821
> 
> ...


It might work with a bund strap ...?


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice looking mini-collection you've got there, rkovac!


There are some more 











WorthTheWrist said:


> It might work with a bund strap ...?


I'm fine with 35mm dress watch and I wear it without any problem. I'm just saying it is not by todays standards.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Well my next two purchases came in. I'm not disappointed.

First up is the Southberg sub-esque which I shall call the _Hulkette_ for it is listed generously at 40mm. With a bezel and insert appropriately scaled down it wears every bit its diminutive measurements would suggest. Not that that's a bad thing, especially for me. I'm not the sort that minds a little flash in a watch, but too much without just cause is not my style. The Hulkette meets that standard. The sharp green sunburst provides the flash and the smaller size keeps it controlled. The watch I received certainly looks better on the wrist than in the promo pictures.

The case, as is to be expected, is an alloy, but a decent one. It doesn't feel brittle or terribly cheap. Given it's size it's not bulky, yet it has some weight which I like. The bezel rotates appropriately and the clicks are satisfying, however, it does have a slight bit of vertical play.

There is no lume. None. That will have to be corrected eventually.

The NATO strap is the best cheap NATO I've worn. It's soft with no sharp edges and the hardware is solid enough. I'm comfortable wearing this around without fear of it falling apart as I stroll.

Verdict? The Hulkette will get wrist time. I wasn't expecting the sunburst to be as sharp as it is. And, truth be told, I bought this with the intention of mangling it through various projects, but I think I'd rather wear it as is and destroy something else... maybe another one.















For reference: Here you see my Infantry on orange, the _Hulkette_ on navy and green, and the well known Casio MDV-106 on black.








And a totally unfair comparison with my personal favourite that I wear everywhere and with everything nearly every time. 








I also picked up this gorgeous Bei nuo. Unfortunately my pictures and poor lighting don't do it justice. It looks pretty sharp in person. At a cursory inspection it looks like a much less economical piece. It appears the numerals are printed on; I'd suggest they might even be decals, but they do have some depth or at least the appearance of depth at a glance. In fact, my tired eyes are suggesting that what I see might be one full dial decal. I'm not sure whether the texture is true or a combination of decal and tired eyes. Aside from the poor quality pleather strap (it came without a buckle, not that it matters) my only complaint is the ton of play when pushing the crown back in. Again, it looks great, especially in natural light (and not with my camera)















And three of my four anniversary purchases together.








(Please forgive me. I'm not sure why they post sideways even after I rotate.)


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

I see all the Nakzen Pagodas are back in stock except for the white dial/blue hands. That blue dial is a stunner. Anyone knows what movement they have in it?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

darude said:


> Looking for recommendations for something colorful that's similar to any of these (or a homage/replica):


I don't understand. Do you mean any colorful watch? Then start with Swatch and Swatch homages.

Maybe start a new thread for optimal exposure (and keeping it on target).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rkovac said:


> The same as everywhere else. Nike or Adidas shoes costs 5x more than comparable LiNing, iPhone costs 5x more than LeEco. You pay for the brand!
> 
> But then there is a reselling value. When/if you buy Nakzen Pagoda it is basically yours forever. You can not sell it for reasonably price. I have many Sinobis, Torbollos and other Chinese mushroom brand watches I can not sell. Seiko or Bulova and even Russian Vostoks or Poljots are another story. There are always people who wants to buy second hand Seiko, Bulova, Vostok, Poljot,...


Just how much do you think a reasonable, used price would be for a watch that costs $30, brand new? If you sold a Pagoda in mint condition, I'm pretty sure someone on WUS would pony up $20. Have you checked the prices for "previously owned" Seikos on eBay? Some sellers may be asking 120% of brand new prices, but they sell for about half that much. Not too many affordable watches are "investments", Chinese or otherwise.

How much are people paying you for your non-Air Jordan, used Nikes? I would agree that Sea-Gull's Ocean Star diver is a questionable buy at $350, but the Pagoda is being bought as a disposable item. The fact that it will probably still be usable in 3-5 years down the road is a bonus. There are lots of F71 members buying Under $20 watches that are lucky to last 12 months. No one is worrying about their investment potential. I have a Seiko SND255P1 chronograph I doubt I could sell for much, due to wear and tear, but I bought it with that in mind. I either keep my affordables, or I throw them out. I have never bothered to flip one.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I notice the *Nakzen Pagoda* watches are back in stock... Here is the link:

https://tinyurl.com/yb73qpn4

The seller is not Nakzen Official but "Shop3903031 Store". He has no associated feedback or orders. I'm confused, is this even legit? Safe to order?

I know some of us were getting messages from the seller "Nakzen Official" regarding bringing the watches back into production and it would take close to 45 days for it to be back in stock again. Now, suddenly these Pagodas pop up being available!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I notice the *Nakzen Pagoda* watches are back in stock... Here is the link:
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/yb73qpn4
> 
> ...


I've seen the store before but it was out of stock fast. I have pretty good experience with buyee protection on Ali so i wouldn't worry.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

catcherus said:


> What about this zodiac Shangai? It looks too appealing to me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone?? And how's the movement quality?

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Just how much do you think a reasonable, used price would be for a watch that costs $30, brand new? If you sold a Pagoda in mint condition, I'm pretty sure someone on WUS would pony up $20. Have you checked the prices for "previously owned" Seikos on eBay? Some sellers may be asking 120% of brand new prices, but they sell for about half that much. Not too many affordable watches are "investments", Chinese or otherwise.
> 
> How much are people paying you for your non-Air Jordan, used Nikes? I would agree that Sea-Gull's Ocean Star diver is a questionable buy at $350, but the Pagoda is being bought as a disposable item. The fact that it will probably still be usable in 3-5 years down the road is a bonus. There are lots of F71 members buying Under $20 watches that are lucky to last 12 months. No one is worrying about their investment potential. I have a Seiko SND255P1 chronograph I doubt I could sell for much, due to wear and tear, but I bought it with that in mind. I either keep my affordables, or I throw them out. I have never bothered to flip one.


It is true someone could buy mint used Pagoda for $20, *shipping included*. Thats about $15 for seller!

But I was talking about Chinese watches with sapphire crystal and about $70+ or so price. Pagani Design Aquaracer "hommage", Shark Army SAW194 and co. With Sea-Gulls, Shanghais or Beijings for $350 is even worse, virtually no one would buy these for half the price.
I don't buy watches as an investment, but after some time of frenzy buying - and too much reading posts in this thread  I have too many Chinese watches that I can't sell at any price above $10 - maybe I'm selling at the wrong places? I don't want my wife has an argument like "You have over 100 watches. Why do you need one more?"


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rkovac said:


> It is true someone could buy mint used Pagoda for $20, *shipping included*. Thats about $15 for seller!
> 
> But I was talking about Chinese watches with sapphire crystal and about $70+ or so price. Pagani Design Aquaracer "hommage", Shark Army SAW194 and co. With Sea-Gulls, Shanghais or Beijings for $350 is even worse, virtually no one would buy these for half the price.
> I don't buy watches as an investment, but after some time of frenzy buying - and too much reading posts in this thread  I have too many Chinese watches that I can't sell at any price above $10 - maybe I'm selling at the wrong places? I don't want my wife has an argument like "You have over 100 watches. Why do you need one more?"


The Pagani Aquaracer runs about $65. My personal opinion is that the ST6 movement kills it as a good value. You have to really be jonesing for a TAG homage to buy one.

The Shark Army watches were fine when they were selling for $20-$30, but $80 to $100 is absurd. Paying Seiko 5 prices for a Chinese watch with a good movement and sapphire crystal isn't hard to justify. How much money will a used Seiko 5 fetch?

If someone doesn't want to pony up for a real Omega Aqua Terra, and instead they opt for a $76 Sangdo, or a $140 Sea-Gull Seamaster, are they really worried about resale? BTW - The Sea-Gull will bring a good price in the WUS F29 For Sale forum.

You were originally complaining about a $30 Nakzen Pagoda, so I was on point.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Pagani Aquaracer runs about $65. My personal opinion is that the ST6 movement kills it as a good value. You have to really be jonesing for a TAG homage to buy one.


where the frick is that aquaracer homage cant find it anywhere suddenly disappeared bought green one really loved it gave it to someone want another one


----------



## Regular Joe (Mar 10, 2016)

rkovac said:


> But I was talking about Chinese watches with sapphire crystal and about $70+ or so price. Pagani Design Aquaracer "hommage", Shark Army SAW194 and co. With Sea-Gulls, Shanghais or Beijings for $350 is even worse, virtually no one would buy these for half the price.


Nor should they. Ali sells SAW194 for $99.99 USD whereas I've bought 2 from Amazon for $19.99 USD and 2 from eBay for $29.99 USD.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

darude said:


> Looking for recommendations for something colorful that's similar to any of these (or a homage/replica):


Have you looked through the Sinobi offerings on AliX? Nothing that is specifically like the ones you posted but they do have some funky designs and colours.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

shayan44 said:


> where the frick is that aquaracer homage cant find it anywhere suddenly disappeared bought green one really loved it gave it to someone want another one


You can still find them on eBay, but I think Pagani has retired the model. The model number is *PD-1617*, which helps when searching.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

catcherus said:


> Anyone?? And how's the movement quality?
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


The Shanghai 7120 and 8120 are time tested, mechanical movements. They are fairly reliable and accurate, matching the Sea-Gull movement used in the Timex Marlin Reissue.


----------



## catcherus (Apr 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Shanghai 7120 and 8120 are time tested, mechanical movements. They are fairly reliable and accurate, matching the Sea-Gull movement used in the Timex Marlin Reissue.


Thanks HR! I'm going for it!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Received a nice coffee dial watch from Paulareis P Official Store yesterday. Fits nicely after strap adjustment, and I like the look. Only issue is that it seems to keep good time while worn (wound up) at around -10s/day, but if it sits on the dresser it starts to lose time much, much faster. Regulate? And if so, which doohickey do I move?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is listed as a "women's watch," but it's an all-dial design at 40mm, and looks rather masculine to me.
> 
> I really like the look, has almost a Muhle Glashutte vibe. I couldn't resist at less than $7 delivered.
> 
> ...


Update: It was out of stock. So now I have to wait for this seller to refund my money. So I got it from another seller, who said they had "110 in stock." Just got the message they're sold out, too. So now I'm waiting for two refunds.

And I learned that when one of these Ali watches is sold out with one seller, they're apparently sold out with every seller.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> where the frick is that aquaracer homage cant find it anywhere suddenly disappeared bought green one really loved it gave it to someone want another one


Probably it looked too much as a Tag. You can still find them on d h g a t e

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

rkovac said:


> I have this one in black color. It is nice little dress watch, too small by todays standard
> 
> View attachment 13071821
> 
> ...


Yea, i have the same one - the black version. Mine is still new in the box because I plan to resell it (just never got around to posting a for sale yet) due to the size. At 35mm, and for someone like me who likes big watches (42mm is as small as I like) it just would not feel right. But it is a nice timepiece at a decent price

If you have a smaller wrist, I would recommend it. Has the unique kon tiki feel


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9095M ~20$


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Speaking of Aquaracer homages, can anybody find one in this colorway? Black dial with two-tone?

Sekaro's version doesn't seem to come this way.


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> Yea, i have the same one - the black version. Mine is still new in the box because I plan to resell it (just never got around to posting a for sale yet) due to the size. At 35mm, and for someone like me who likes big watches (42mm is as small as I like) it just would not feel right. But it is a nice timepiece at a decent price
> 
> If you have a smaller wrist, I would recommend it. Has the unique kon tiki feel


You can sell it to me. I have a 6in wrist.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone here have the Paulareis Milgauss Homage?

This is the one I'm referring to:

https://tinyurl.com/ycwhqkss

I was thinking about ordering one of these.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone here have the Paulareis Milgauss Homage?
> 
> This is the one I'm referring to:
> 
> ...


idk my tingling senses are telling me it might be a replica you better message seller first.


----------



## gusdz (Apr 14, 2012)

Any milsub cheap homages?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone here have the Paulareis Milgauss Homage?
> 
> This is the one I'm referring to:
> 
> ...





shayan44 said:


> idk my tingling senses are telling me it might be a replica you better message seller first.


If you order from the official PaulaReis store, then it is definitely their own branded product. They are explicit about that when you purchase, and I received a nice PaulaReis last week. With other sellers, you gamble.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gusdz said:


> Any milsub cheap homages?


What's your price target?

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> idk my tingling senses are telling me it might be a replica you better message seller first.


The weird part is, I did ask a couple of questions regarding the particular watch to the seller. One question was regarding shipping and the other regarding if this watch bears a "Paulareis" logo or is it a replica of the original? The seller perfectly answered the shipping related question but skipped the replica related question totally.

There are no associated photographs posted by any buyers on the product page on Ali. A simple Google search doesn't yield much on the watch, didn't find any image of a Milgauss homage from Paulareis. Images of the Steel Bagelsport and Parnis homage to the Milgauss comes up instantly though.


----------



## Beeercik (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello, did you guys know any cheap watches with full day name? Something like this Breitling


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Beeercik said:


> Hello, did you guys know any cheap watches with full day name? Something like this Breitling
> View attachment 13083865


Check out the Sekaro daydate: https://goo.gl/divnWH


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Beeercik said:


> Hello, did you guys know any cheap watches with full day name? Something like this Breitling
> View attachment 13083865


Two equivalents, much cheaper:

2018 New Top Luxury Brand Naviforce Leather Strap Sports Watches Men Quartz Clock Sports Military Wrist Watch Relogio masculino *(US $15.99)* [from Ali Express]

Holuns Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Gold Male Wrist Watch Diamond Quartz Stainless Steel Classic Calendar Relogio Masculino *(US $37)* [from Ali Express]

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Nakzen Official Store has released their NEW model, and are offering a coupon code that reduces the price.

*Nakzen SL4043G *series - $31.25 to $35.33 depending on color choice. *$23.99 to $25.99* with coupon code "*WUS2018*" added as message to seller.
40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, 20mm leather strap, hardened mineral crystal, Japanese quartz movement, 30M WR


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Nakzen Official Store has released their NEW model, and are offering a coupon code that reduces the price.
> 
> *Nakzen SL4043G *series - $31.25 to $35.33 depending on color choice. *$23.99 to $25.99* with coupon code "*WUS2018*" added as message to seller.
> 40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, 20mm leather strap, hardened mineral crystal, Japanese quartz movement, 30M WR


I just ordered one. To good not too.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> I just ordered one. To good not too.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Which one? White dial with blue hands?

I think I'll pass, they look nice but I really prefer the Pagoda and I'm confident I'll feel settled with the black dial and the white dial currently on the way...

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Last year my kid broke the screen of my Phosphor World time (not my pic, borrowed from the interwebs):









I brought it to my watch guy but he would take 70 euros to replace the crystal... on a 120 to 150 euro watch, not really worth it.

But I'm a sucker for e-ink displays, and I missed wearing the little guy, so today I took the plunge on this BERNY:

BERNY New Arrival Role Luxury Watch Men Electronic Ink reloj hombre electronic wrist watches Mens Retro Digital e-ink E002 *(US $64)* [from Ali Express]

















It was 49.94 euros after store discount (US $61.00). I'll do a review when I receive it 

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Which one? White dial with blue hands?
> 
> I think I'll pass, they look nice but I really prefer the Pagoda and I'm confident I'll feel settled with the black dial and the white dial currently on the way...
> 
> Nicolas


Blue hands. And i can buy both 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Beeercik said:


> Hello, did you guys know any cheap watches with full day name? Something like this Breitling
> View attachment 13083865


Try Casio MTP 1381....around 40 $ on Ebay

Sorry, I'm not on my computer...so no pictures


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

There is quite an extensive thread about this type of watch as many variants have been made of this type of design. There is a curated list of watches both past and present that have the full day of the week. Enjoy.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/rolex-president-day-date-homages-1867762.html


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Here.s a Casio from Amazon https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MTP-1381G-1AVDF-A842-Wristwatch/dp/B00IX3DPSK






Price: $31.00 _Free Shipping for Prime Members_ & FREE Returns


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bulova makes a nice, 39mm quartz Day/Date, but they want $138. The white version is $205


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

shayan44 said:


> where the frick is that aquaracer homage cant find it anywhere suddenly disappeared bought green one really loved it gave it to someone want another one


I found a green one for you, but it's a little more. $69.34 on eBay, New with tags

https://www.ebay.com/itm/PAGANI-DES...-Army-316L-Stainless-Steel-Green/282780375513


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Last year my kid broke the screen of my Phosphor World time (not my pic, borrowed from the interwebs):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been pleased with my Berny Mondaine-style watch and those e-ink watches had caught my eye as well. I look forward to seeing some real-world pics and hearing your thoughts on it.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I've been pleased with my Berny Mondaine-style watch and those e-ink watches had caught my eye as well. I look forward to seeing some real-world pics and hearing your thoughts on it.


I am also interested to know how this Chinese product works.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> I am also interested to know how this Chinese product works.


The Berny AM7068 is a fairly well built watch for the price. The case is nicely brushed, and the Tianjin TY2806 (Sea-Gull ST16) movement is accurate and reliable. The leather strap is better quality than most Chinese watches in this price range. The crystal is a plain, flat mineral material, and is a real fingerprint magnet.

The biggest problem is that the movement often jumps ahead 1-4 seconds when hacked. Also, unlike a Mondaine, the second hand on the Berny is really thin and dainty. It just doesn't have the same bold, red impact of the Mondaine. The only lume is a weak little dot on the second hand.









Or you may have been refering to E-Ink?

*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/E_Ink*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Nakzen Official Store has lowered the normal pricing on these watches by about $4, but the special offer coupon code still offers some savings.

*Nakzen SL4043G *series - $27.57 to $31.17 depending on color choice. *$23.99 to $25.99* with coupon code "*WUS2018*" added as message to seller.
40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, 20mm leather strap, hardened mineral crystal, Japanese quartz movement, 30M WR


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A few new orders currently on the way:

2016 Unique Iron Men's watch Steel Blue Red Digital LED luxury military Fashion sports Dress Wrist Watch New Male clock *(US $8.99)* [from Ali Express]
















(I took the silver + red LEDs).

PAIDU Creative Turntable Men Watch Unique Rotation Dial Casual Sport Quartz Wristwatch Fashion Leisure Student Unisex Cool Clock *(US $4.74)* [from Ali Express]









B-8200 BAOSAILI Brand Mens Watch Elastic Strap Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Arabic Numerals Watches for Men Size Adjustable *(US $7.49)* [from Ali Express]
















(I picked the first one)

As usual I'll write a mini review when they turn up, in a month or so 

Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't know if anyone on ali sells them, but Rotary Havana.


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

some new arrivals ;D


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GraX said:


> some new arrivals ;D
> View attachment 13090499
> 
> View attachment 13090501
> ...


How much was the tool? Do you have a link?

Thanks! 
Nicolas


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

here you go https://tinyurl.com/yd8vjoy3even cheaper https://tinyurl.com/yb2f47ry


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> B-8200 BAOSAILI Brand Mens Watch Elastic Strap Stainless Steel Bracelet Watch Arabic Numerals Watches for Men Size Adjustable *(US $7.49)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This I particularly like! It instantly makes me think about one of my HMT's...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello  HR : Can you please unfold about coupon codes added as messages in ali express ? I tried with Nakzen quartz deal you mentioned above on SL4043G : From the shopping cart : the shop coupon was decreased from the price immediately, I then added WUS2018 as a message to the seller. Is this ok or shall i add the " " ? ("WUS2018"). Can you please explain when is it supposed to decrease the price ? Is this before paying or after via a refund ? (total price did not change for me) Thanks


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello  HR : Can you please unfold about coupon codes added as messages in ali express ? I tried with Nakzen quartz deal you mentioned above on SL4043G : From the shopping cart : the shop coupon was decreased from the price immediately, I then added WUS2018 as a message to the seller. Is this ok or shall i add the " " ? ("WUS2018"). Can you please explain when is it supposed to decrease the price ? Is this before paying or after via a refund ? (total price did not change for me) Thanks


Add the message and wait for the price to be lowered. Do not pay right away

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

GUANQIN GJ16058 Automatic, Sapphire and a bracelet for $55:
https://tinyurl.com/ydzcg84s









Just one more watch did an excellent youtube review:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nicolas: no one gets as much pleasure out of AliEx, for so little cash outlay, as you do. 

It's great. Keep it up, and please do let us know what you think, once you've received them!

- Henry



mougino said:


> A few new orders currently on the way:
> 
> 2016 Unique Iron Men's watch Steel Blue Red Digital LED luxury military Fashion sports Dress Wrist Watch New Male clock *(US $8.99)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nicolas: no one gets as much pleasure out of AliEx, for so little cash outlay, as you do.
> 
> It's great. Keep it up, and please do let us know what you think, once you've received them!
> 
> - Henry


x-D will do!

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Add the message and wait for the price to be lowered. Do not pay right away Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


 White dial with Blue hands in shopping cart, After adding the WUS2018 message here's what i have : (Apply seller coupon) Utiliser le coupon vendeur : € 0,84 hors € 16,77 . Sous-total : € 22,62 . (shipping) Livraison : € 0,00 . (seller coupon) Coupon vendeur - € 0,84 ==> Total: € 21,78 . No decrease seems linked to the WUS2018 message, how long shall i wait ? Is this because i used 1st the 0.84€ coupon ? I strike the WUS2018 and then click how of the message box and wait on the same page. Can you please explain how the seller can have the message entered here _before_ i pay . Thanks


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

When you're on the payment page. Cancel and wait for the price to change.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

How do you "cancel" ? : Do you use the "Return to the shopping cart" link ? Or is it just closing this payment page ? i left the watch in the basket to see if the price decreases.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> How do you "cancel" ? : Do you use the "Return to the shopping cart" link ? Or is it just closing this payment page ? i left the watch in the basket to see if the price decreases.


Close the payment page.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> White dial with Blue hands in shopping cart, After adding the WUS2018 message here's what i have : (Apply seller coupon) Utiliser le coupon vendeur : € 0,84 hors € 16,77 . Sous-total : € 22,62 . (shipping) Livraison : € 0,00 . (seller coupon) Coupon vendeur - € 0,84 ==> Total: € 21,78 . No decrease seems linked to the WUS2018 message, how long shall i wait ? Is this because i used 1st the 0.84€ coupon ? I strike the WUS2018 and then click how of the message box and wait on the same page. Can you please explain how the seller can have the message entered here _before_ i pay . Thanks


Contact the seller  he can help

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Are the Nakzen "Pagoda" watches completely out of stock on Ali?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

This came in yesterday from Ali, after a month of waiting...


















The *Parnis PA01 "Big Pilot"*

My first _Flieger_ dial and I'm enjoying it today on this nato...










Cheers!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Contact the seller  he can help Nicolas


 I did ask, they said they will decrease the price. I have 3 *1 store coupons, off which one only is available it seems in the cart (0.84€ actually). I did not see any other decrease (yet).


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> This came in yesterday from Ali, after a month of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that 44mm?


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Can anyone suggest me a good Panerai and Royal Oak homage on AliX?
Under $20.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The *Ochstin GQ6100* is about the only $20 Royal Oak homage. It's the same as the *Torbollo Hemsut TBH6100*, but is usually cheaper. They are getting hard to find. I think AP may be out to shut down any RO homages.










If you go to DH Gate, you can find the much better Didun Royal Oaks for $26.75. They are much closer to the original APs in looks.

Megir makes some Panerai homages, but mine broke after a few months. Their Sunon PE902 quartz chronogrph movements are very fragile. The Megir 3006 or 3406 chronographs start around $24, unless you find a sale or coupon codes.

Really, neither one will be a great watch for $20. Most of the under $20 watches around have lifespans of months, not years. I bought the Sinobi 1132 Diver, and it is worth about $20, but not a dime more.

SKMEI makes a PAM homage, now that I think about it. The *SKMEI 1124* starts at $16.46 on AliX.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

darude said:


> Can anyone suggest me a good Panerai and Royal Oak homage on AliX?
> Under $20.


A couple bucks more than requested but you may have coupons with apple/android apps that bring them sub-$20:

FORSINING Leather Band Men Watches Big Case Fashion Casual Clock Men Mechanical Wristwatch Luminous Dial Relogio Masculino *(US $21.07)* [from Ali Express]

















TORBOLLO New Sport Men Quartz Watch Chronograph Function Blue Rubber Band Mens Clock relogio masculino 2017 *(US $22.49)* [from Ali Express]

































Both brands, I already own (other models than the Luminor 1950 and RO) and I don't have to complain: case/dial finish and movements are good enough.

Enjoy!

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> Is that 44mm?


Here are a few photographs I took of the weight and measurements of the watch which might be of help...





































Let me know if there is anything else you would like to know about the watch.

Cheers!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

darude said:


> Can anyone suggest me a good Panerai and Royal Oak homage on AliX?
> Under $20.


I bought this from Ali for $26...



















It's by Paulareis. I think it's a homage to the AP Royal Oak 15400.

Here is the link from where I got it:

https://tinyurl.com/yb2laaqj

Cheers!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I bought this from Ali for $26...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, except for the alignment of the screws in the bezel  they're not real screws anyway, so go figure why they cared setting them all wrong...

(unless that's AP design trademark to have aligned screw slots, and they don't care of misaligned homages??)

Nicolas


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> This came in yesterday from Ali, after a month of waiting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Real sapphire?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

mougino said:


> Nice, except for the alignment of the screws in the bezel  they're not real screws anyway, so go figure why they cared setting them all wrong...
> 
> (unless that's AP design trademark to have aligned screw slots, and they don't care of misaligned homages??)
> 
> Nicolas


Actually if you look at the screw heads you can see that aligning the slots is not feasible as the slots are in different places.

Some slots are AF (across the flats) some are at the points and some are anywhere!/


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these:


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

So what is the largest Aqua Terra homage that can be purchased from the brands available on Ali; Guanqin, Sangdo, etc? 

I just received the Seagull and really like but wouldnt mind somethinga but larger. 

Houston, I remember you saying that you thought the Sangdo wore a bit larger but didnt see case measurements on the Ali listing???

Thanks all!
Nick 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

1afc said:


> Actually if you look at the screw heads you can see that aligning the slots is not feasible as the slots are in different places.
> 
> Some slots are AF (across the flats) some are at the points and some are anywhere!/


How is it that even possible, what sort of production process is it? I mean I know they aren't real screws, but still


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

westNE said:


> So what is the largest Aqua Terra homage that can be purchased from the brands available on Ali; Guanqin, Sangdo, etc?


I love the Sangdo homages to the Aqua Terra, specially this one...










Have been keeping that in the radar for quite a while now. I don't think the dark blue dial variant is available any longer, at least I can't find one on Ali.

I have also spotted this, a much cheaper option to an Aqua Terra homage:










Link: https://tinyurl.com/yd2ymv8m

(The leather black variant is quite nice).


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Okay, so is this (link below) the black dial version or the blue dial version of the Sangdo Aqua Terra homage:

https://tinyurl.com/y8gtulbg

The photos from the listing show it's a black dial but user review photographs show a dark blue dial. I have messaged the seller asking him, lets see what he replies.

EDIT: I was wrong. It's just the blue glass that makes the dial look a darker shade of blue.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Okay, so is this (link below) the black dial version or the blue dial version of the Sangdo Aqua Terra homage:
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/y8gtulbg
> 
> ...


I got a white guanqin version which is te same except the branding. Got it in a sale on Chinabrands for around 30 dollar. It is one of my favourites. As it is eol i'm thinking about buying a black Sangdo version.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

The Guanqin has simpler text on the dial which I really like. On Ali the only measurement listed is 39mm for dial diameter. I'm sure it's safe to assume the case is 39mm making it smaller than the Sangdo? Anyone have a Sangdo they can measure to verify the 40mm advertised case dimension? Seems to me I read someone thought it was larger.

Thanks!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these:
> View attachment 13100909


Love the California dial. Are there any other ones out there? Maybe in a stainless case

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Not that I know of at this price, these do have four strap colour options, I ordered dark brown.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

keithmwhite said:


> Love the California dial. Are there any other ones out there? Maybe in a stainless case
> 
> Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


Not the same price, but a gorgeous piece (I own) with a California dial. Highly recommended:
44mm parnis Brown Dial solid case stop watch full Chronograph full steel waterproof quartz movement men's watch *(US $93.60)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these:
> View attachment 13100909


Here's the link for those interested:
relogio masculino erkek kol saati Fashion Men Business Fashion Leather Band Analog Quartz Round Wrist Watch Watches 17Nov09 *(US $3.74)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## keithmwhite (Jan 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> Not the same price, but a gorgeous piece (I own) with a California dial. Highly recommended:
> 44mm parnis Brown Dial solid case stop watch full Chronograph full steel waterproof quartz movement men's watch *(US $93.60)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> ...


That's a beauty. I'm not a huge fan of chronos, but that is a great looking watch. Thanks!

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I don't think the dark blue dial variant is available any longer, at least I can't find one on Ali.


Sangdo has never produced a blue dial version. Only Sea-Gull Singapore and LikeU have made blue dial, AT homages. The FNGEEN seems to be a homage to the Quartz AT 150. The movement looks like a 17J, Tongji based automatic, ie CHEAP.

Guanqin makes/made a version of this model as well, but with a Sea-Gull ST16 movement.

*GUANQIN GJ16022

*


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

"Swiss Made"



HoustonReal said:


> Sangdo has never produced a blue dial version. Only Sea-Gull Singapore and LikeU have made blue dial, AT homages. The FNGEEN seems to be a homage to the Quartz AT 150. The movement looks like a 17J, Tongji based automatic, ie CHEAP.
> 
> Guanqin makes/made a version of this model as well, but with a Sea-Gull ST16 movement.
> 
> ...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Sangdo has never produced a blue dial version. Only Sea-Gull Singapore and LikeU have made blue dial, AT homages. The FNGEEN seems to be a homage to the Quartz AT 150. The movement looks like a 17J, Tongji based automatic, ie CHEAP.
> 
> Guanqin makes/made a version of this model as well, but with a Sea-Gull ST16 movement.


The Sangdo AT homage comes with a DG movement correct? If you happen to have either of the homages... your thoughts on their build would be really appreciated.

I notice that the Guanqin is almost $20 cheaper than the Sangdo, is there a particular reason for this?


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

ED209 said:


> How is it that even possible, what sort of production process is it? I mean I know they aren't real screws, but still


It's called making a watch as cheap as possible.

That doesn't mean it's junk but it means they are keeping to a price point as they can sell the watches anyway. After all it is a "homage" and under $100 AND a lot of the buyers wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark Sh516 2016 *Rio World Athlete Games limited edition*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> The Sangdo AT homage comes with a DG movement correct? If you happen to have either of the homages... your thoughts on their build would be really appreciated.
> 
> I notice that the Guanqin is almost $20 cheaper than the Sangdo, is there a particular reason for this?


I do not own either model, but I do own a couple of other Guanqin watches. Neither company actually manufactures watches. They are merely brands, that use OEM manufacturers in Shenzhen. Both watches seem to have the same dial layout, and DG2803 movement. Guanqin has a much larger distribution network than Sangdo. The GQ30068 is an older/possibly discontinued model, that many sellers still have in remaining stock, and most have discounted it. Sangdo seems to have a limited number of sellers, and the prices are more controlled. I am also unclear as to whether all the Guanqins have sapphire. Burei produced variants of the SM-15013 that had 100M WR and sapphire, but their later production runs were mineral crystals and 50M WR. These are options the OEM manufacturer is able to easily change for different batches.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Any watches you guys can recommend that have a domed crystal? I mean huge bubble dome crystal.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

darude said:


> Any watches you guys can recommend that have a domed crystal? I mean huge bubble dome crystal.


Not off the top of my head but, ALI Express sells domed crystals separately. Wait,






I have two Jinaier brand watches.One like the watch(color is different though) pictured and one with a pirate dial.They are 36mm wide by 44mm long.Thickness is 9mm and the lugs are 18mm.These do not use spring bars the lugs are fixed.Typing in Jinnaier in the search on Ali is a good place to start. Now it is time for me to sleep.-


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

darude said:


> Any watches you guys can recommend that have a domed crystal? I mean huge bubble dome crystal.


The Megir 3006 and 3406 PAM homages have domed crystals. The movement is very fragile.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

@HoustonReal do you have pictures of you chinawatch collection? I'm curious as it seems you have a lot of them.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered this LED, can't remember ever owning one, and I can remember before they existed in the 70s, touchscreen as well.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ED209 said:


> How is it that even possible, what sort of production process is it? I mean I know they aren't real screws, but still


You wanna talk fake screws? Check out this Fineat!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Are Fineat watches available on Ali? Searching "Fineat" doesn't turn up anything.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Are Fineat watches available on Ali? Searching "Fineat" doesn't turn up anything.


Try Amazon.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

tintin82 said:


> Are Fineat watches available on Ali? Searching "Fineat" doesn't turn up anything.


I can't remember if I got mine at Ali or not. But I remember that the brand was never mentioned in the listing. Just one of those long names that includes "watches men fashion automatic masculine thin Steel manual luxury quartz" all in three or four different languages.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

m3ga said:


> Try Amazon.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Try a different watch. (IMO)


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

darude said:


> Any watches you guys can recommend that have a domed crystal? I mean huge bubble dome crystal.


Reef Tiger has several models (auto and quartz) with huge bubble dome crystals.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> Reef Tiger has several models (auto and quartz) with huge bubble dome crystals.


Reef Tigers are pricey compared to what @darude wants. He has been looking in the $20 range.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The stock leather strap of my Orient Bambino was really so so quality, so I ordered this replacement bracelet from AliX: Mens Polished Silver Stainless 18/19/20/21/22/23/24mm Watch Strap Band Butterfly Buckle for Tissot 1853 PRC200 PRS200 T17 T41 *(US $19.80)* [from Ali Express]









Quality is great, it came with a resizing + pin-pusher tool and two extra sets of end links (see pictures). I messed up by ordering a 21mm width instead of 22mm, but I could fit it on the Bambino nonetheless, so even if it has a little play, I think I'll keep it as is  it is really very comfortable, even with the butterfly clasp (that I'm not a big fan of usually TBH).

And here are the photos:

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) About discounts using message to the ali express seller : the seller says they will decrease the price, i never saw the price decrease. Now they say i need to confirm payment and then they will decrease the price _before_ payment. Can you please explain how it works when i only strike one button which says "confirm and pay" and thus both are done _at the same time_ ? I can't confirm payment and then wait for the price to decrease before paying. I'm using credit card, are you using another way to pay ? Are you using paypal or some other way ? Thank you


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

From what I know it is not possible to pay with PayPal on Ali...

I had a similar situation where seller was charging for postage for each bracelet I ordered (4 in total), there were promises of combining shipping after payment but I don't know how can that work so at the end I just gave up.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeap, I would be careful towards that vendor... He was all syrup and honey when I passed the order, but now tracking has been saying "shipment cancelled" for 5 days so I went back to him and upon inquiry he does not answer anymore (


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mougino said:


> The stock leather strap of my Orient Bambino was really so so quality, so I ordered this replacement bracelet from AliX: Mens Polished Silver Stainless 18/19/20/21/22/23/24mm Watch Strap Band Butterfly Buckle for Tissot 1853 PRC200 PRS200 T17 T41 *(US $19.80)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> Quality is great, it came with a resizing + pin-pusher tool and two extra sets of end links (see pictures). I messed up by ordering a 21mm width instead of 22mm, but I could fit it on the Bambino nonetheless, so even if it has a little play, I think I'll keep it as is  it is really very comfortable, even with the butterfly clasp (that I'm not a big fan of usually TBH).


That looks great. How did you get the end links to work?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

drwindsurf said:


> That looks great. How did you get the end links to work?


Small pliers, as pictured ^^
Got them on AliX as well: High Quality Handmade Beading Special Pliers Small Size Mini Tool Steel Pliers DIY Handmade Jewelry Tool *(US $1.69 - US $1.95)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) Actually it is possible to pay with paypal , but it depends of the seller, not all sellers are offering this option (but this one is ). They answered my questions but it took a long time, you need to be very patient. I now see the price aproximately around the announced discount\o/... Also what was called Nakzen store is now called shopxyz where xyz is the number of the shop : do you know why the shop name changed ? Is this an Ali bug ?


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

guys what is that movement? standard tongji?


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

This is nice looking diver... anybody have experience with Carnival brand? Also Miyota movement?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks interesting, I'll check that out too, don't know them personally. Take note - looks like it has some sort of integrated lugs though.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Looks interesting, I'll check that out too, don't know them personally. Take note - looks like it has some sort of integrated lugs though.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


I take that back, other pics make it look like it's a solid fitted end link.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

phil288 said:


> This is nice looking diver... anybody have experience with Carnival brand? Also Miyota movement?
> 
> View attachment 13110583
> 
> ...


Carnival has a pretty good reputation, but I've seen YouTube videos questioning the authenticity of their "sapphire' crystals (a common occurance with mushroom brands). Like many Chinese brands, their WR ratings have gotten more conservative in recent months.

The movement looks like a Miyota 8205, which are not all that expensive when a Chinese manufacturer buys a few thousand. Carnival doesn't target the low end market, or strive for the cheapest price points, so they can absorb the extra price of a Miyota fairly easily. Heck, there are Burei watches with NH36As, going for $39.99 on Amazon.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

phil288 said:


> This is nice looking diver... anybody have experience with Carnival brand? Also Miyota movement?
> 
> View attachment 13110583
> 
> ...


Well, I am intrigued by this one. It looks good. Some interesting features like the crown, shape of the links and that the hands look to be a good length. And claimed 41mm case, 11mm thick, claimed sapphire crystal... nice. I'd still call it a fashion piece and not a diver (or a "fashion diver" maybe?) as there does not seem to be a screw-down crown and the 5ATM is weak, but at least water resistant. US$150 on Ali.

Is this a close "homage" of something?

https://tinyurl.com/y8za26k3


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Is this a close "homage" of something?
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/y8za26k3


It's the first time I see an onion crown with pointy seamaster hands. Probably a frankenwatch experiment from Carnival...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Is this a close "homage" of something?
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/y8za26k3


I think they are going for a an Omega Planet Ocean look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> I'd still call it a fashion piece and not a diver (or a "fashion diver" maybe?) as there does not seem to be a screw-down crown and the 5ATM is weak, but at least water resistant. US$150 on Ali.
> 
> Is this a close "homage" of something?
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/y8za26k3


$150 for a 5 ATM diver? I'll pass. For that kind of money, you should be able to get 20 ATM WR. Carnival Tritium quartz watches were available with 20 ATM, for under $100.

This (JLC Reserve de Marche homage?) looks intriguing for $73 to $75. I think it may be using a Sea-Gull ST25 variant, judging by the double bridged balance wheel.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> $150 for a 5 ATM diver? I'll pass. For that kind of money, you should be able to get 20 ATM WR.


Ditto, this is NOT a good deal. For this price you can have a well-known brand diver w/ full warranty, e.g. Orient Diver Mako II auto (200m WR).

Nicolas


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mougino said:


> It's the first time I see an onion crown with pointy seamaster hands. Probably a frankenwatch experiment from Carnival...


Agreed! And with po inspiration as mentioned.

And yeah, not worth $150 in my book. Still, if the design and specs are accurate, it's an interesting watch, I think. Maybe if it came down to under 100 bucks. Unfortunately, it may not look as good in real life as it does in those CAD renderings. And the lume is probably awful.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered another Mini Focus, the lower price without a box.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13112151
> 
> 
> I ordered another Mini Focus, the lower price without a box.


46mm is a tad big for me to bite.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking for some direction - I'm searching for a cheap, colorful beater. Ideally 100m WR, <40mm, stainless case, sapphire, automatic movement. Anything anyone can think of in Chinese watch land? Would prefer as cheap as possible but let's say below $100. TIA!


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> $150 for a 5 ATM diver? I'll pass. For that kind of money, you should be able to get 20 ATM WR. Carnival Tritium quartz watches were available with 20 ATM, for under $100.
> 
> This (JLC Reserve de Marche homage?) looks intriguing for $73 to $75. I think it may be using a Sea-Gull ST25 variant, judging by the double bridged balance wheel.


This states it has dual time at 6 o'clock (GMT) too?.......Power reserve.....trying to resist:think:


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

Casima has a new? sub-type diver = 100m with sapphire and diver extension = if it is as good as it looks on paper, it could be a winner!
Don't know how accurate all this is but their discontinued quartz Pontus diver got great reviews a few years back
Anyone willing to try it out?
https://www.a express.com/item/Casima-Mens-Watches-Top-Brand-Luxury-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-Fashion-Business-Male-Wristwatches-Men-Clock-Relogio/32730173445.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_10342_10547_10343_10340_10548_10341_10698_10696_10084_5722520_10083_10618_10139_10307_5722620_5722920_10059_5711217_308_5722720_5722820_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620_5711317,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_3&algo_expid=f7b91f6d-56dd-4fda-9c71-5cb0fa03efe9-24&algo_pvid=f7b91f6d-56dd-4fda-9c71-5cb0fa03efe9&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That's what she said?



Techme said:


> 46mm is a tad big for me to bite.


If that kind of humor is not appreciated here, forgive me, I'm pretty new to the forum, and don't really yet have a good sense of the personalities and norms.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> That's what she said?
> 
> If that kind of humor is not appreciated here, forgive me, I'm pretty new to the forum, and don't really yet have a good sense of the personalities and norms.


I don't think anyone here would fault you for not letting that pass without comment. It was pretty solid as far as those jokes go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

sobwanhoser said:


> This states it has dual time at 6 o'clock (GMT) too?.......Power reserve.....trying to resist:think:


The feeling is mutual.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Nm


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Looking for some direction - I'm searching for a cheap, colorful beater. Ideally 100m WR, <40mm, stainless case, sapphire, automatic movement. Anything anyone can think of in Chinese watch land? Would prefer as cheap as possible but let's say below $100. TIA!


Colorful and 100M WR are the limiting factors. Water resistance ratings have been decreasing recently in the mushroom brands.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Colorful and 100M WR are the limiting factors. Water resistance ratings have been decreasing recently in the mushroom brands.


I guess it's better to have a realistic rating. Anything that's 50M WR that you can suggest?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

nyonya said:


> Looking for some direction - I'm searching for a cheap, colorful beater. Ideally 100m WR, <40mm, stainless case, sapphire, automatic movement. Anything anyone can think of in Chinese watch land? Would prefer as cheap as possible but let's say below $100. TIA!


Try a Corgeut 'Black Bay' or Debert 'Seamaster' from ebay. They are slightly over budget, but with an ebay code they right on budget or less

Search Corgeut 41mm and Debert 41mm.

Both have a Miyota 82xx, sapphire, screwdown crown, stainless steel case and some lume. The Corgeut can be had with a SS bracelet too.

Both have WUS threads and there are vids on youtube. Perth Watch recently did one on the Corgeut. Corgeut also do a Tudor Ranger style design.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> That's what she said?
> 
> If that kind of humor is not appreciated here, forgive me, I'm pretty new to the forum, and don't really yet have a good sense of the personalities and norms.


Hey man, I was referring to the width! You assume too much.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sobwanhoser said:


> Casima has a new? sub-type diver = 100m with sapphire and diver extension = if it is as good as it looks on paper, it could be a winner!
> Don't know how accurate all this is but their discontinued quartz Pontus diver got great reviews a few years back
> Anyone willing to try it out?
> https://www.a express.com/item/Casima-Mens-Watches-Top-Brand-Luxury-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-Fashion-Business-Male-Wristwatches-Men-Clock-Relogio/32730173445.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_5_10152_10065_10151_10344_10068_10130_10342_10547_10343_10340_10548_10341_10698_10696_10084_5722520_10083_10618_10139_10307_5722620_5722920_10059_5711217_308_5722720_5722820_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620_5711317,searchweb201603_25,ppcSwitch_3&algo_expid=f7b91f6d-56dd-4fda-9c71-5cb0fa03efe9-24&algo_pvid=f7b91f6d-56dd-4fda-9c71-5cb0fa03efe9&priceBeautifyAB=0


At that price, I'll let it pass through to the keeper.

I hate it when they write, "automatic movement." It could be anything. Also, still too many sellers claiming sapphire for mineral crystals. I would def wait for feedback or get something from a better known manufacturer.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> I guess it's better to have a realistic rating. Anything that's 50M WR that you can suggest?


Colorful - check 
50M WR - check 
Sapphire - check
Automatic Mechanical - check
41mm case?

*Starking AM0242* - $150 on Ali Ex, but only *$50* on Amazon! 









The peacock version is $60.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Colorful - check
> 50M WR - check
> Sapphire - check
> Automatic Mechanical - check
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, not exactly what I had in mind! I was thinking something more along the lines of the diver listed on the prior page, but I don't particularly want a straight homage. But now I know what to buy any ornithologists I encounter!


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

.DH gate safe to buy from? A lot of good Binger and Cadisen for stupid cheap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I bought some small stuff from ....... Most of their stuff is fake but i don't think they sell conterfeit Chinese watches. I've heard that they're disputes aren't that great as .........s. So it would start with buying something really cheap and see how it goes. Some prices are to good to be true (so they probably are)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

NAKZEN Pagoda is back 

At a lowest-ever price on presale, and cherry on the cake: they have the white dial with blue hand model back in stock !!










Get ready and act fast: it is a limited time offer only!!* Price will be US $26.99 on leather strap and US $29.99 on bracelet (using the mobile app only)* starting May 7th, 7:00 AM US Pacific Time, ending May 15th 11:59 PM PST. * After that, price will be back to normal: respectively US $46.54 - US $51.71* (or they may never reach those prices if they sell out under 7 days!!)

Link is here, *open it in mobile app*:
NAKZEN Simple Pagoda Watch Quartz Men Watches - *US $26.99 for leather strap - US $29.99 for stainless steel bracelet* [from Ali Express]

















































Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ottski44 said:


> .DH gate safe to buy from? A lot of good Binger and Cadisen for stupid cheap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A $90 Binger with an NH35A for $3? If it sounds too good to be true...

The seller has only been on the website for 5 days/23 transactions.

None of the items sold will be past due for delivery for another few weeks.

Each of these Binger/Lige/Cadisen/Tevise cheapos is being sold by numerous sellers with an oddly similar names, "a1435130173", where the first letter is different, but the next 10 digits are the same.

Every watch model they sell never exceeds $3.20 each. It doesn't seem to matter whether the model is powered by quartz, or a Japanese automatic.

Wholesale prices are typically 25% to 60% of sale prices, not 5%. Also, those discounts are usually tied to large MOQ orders, not single items.

All the hallmarks of a scam. DH Gate's buyer protection _*MAY*_ keep you from losing your money, but you will never see a watch.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> NAKZEN Pagoda is back
> 
> At a lowest-ever price on presale, and cherry on the cake: they have the white dial with blue hand model back in stock !!
> 
> ...


I got a message regarding this from the seller as well. However when I'm opening this link through the Mobile App I'm seeing the price as US$ 46.54 - US $51.71!

What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I got a message regarding this from the seller as well. However when I'm opening this link through the Mobile App I'm seeing the price as US$ 46.54 - US $51.71!
> 
> What am I doing wrong??


Same here, but the ad says the sale starts May 8th (tomorrow).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Same here, but the ad says the sale starts May 8th (tomorrow).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, so I messaged the seller (NAKZEN Official Store) and he told me the sale would start today at about 7:30pm (Indian Standard Time), so that would make it around 2pm GMT.

It's now 3:45pm in the afternoon here in India now so a little over 3 and a half hours from now. Do check the price then, it should have the new discounted rate.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I got a message regarding this from the seller as well. However when I'm opening this link through the Mobile App I'm seeing the price as US$ 46.54 - US $51.71!
> 
> What am I doing wrong??


Not waiting the proper time  special price is not activated until another 3.5 hours if I understood the seller correctly:

https://www.timeanddate.com/countdo...msg=NAKZEN+Pagoda+Presale+Start&font=sanserif


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Not waiting the proper time  special price is not activated until another 4.5 hours if I understood the seller correctly:
> 
> https://www.watchisup.com/timer-category/sales/nakzen-pagoda-presale-start-1970-01-01-04-38


Yes. I'll start checking the product page through the mobile app intermittently after 4 hours from now.

Edit: Neat timer by the way!


----------



## detroie (Jul 16, 2017)

Hi Comrades! Can you please advice me some mechanical chronograph with Shanghai 3LZF2 movement?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

detroie said:


> Hi Comrades! Can you please advice me some mechanical chronograph with Shanghai 3LZF2 movement?


I know the Prometheus CR1 used this 7750 clone, but I'm not sure Ali Express is a great place to find something similar. Check out Ticino Watches. They have a couple of models using this for $240 and $270.










The F72 forum may have more answers.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

We really did do it, didn't we?

So which one (or ones) will you guys be buying?

I'm eyeing the white dial with blue hands, of course, but now the blue dial on silver bracelet is catching my eye too . . .

And, Nicolas, you already have two on the way right? Not going to be adding the collection again, will you?



mougino said:


> NAKZEN Pagoda is back
> 
> At a lowest-ever price on presale, and cherry on the cake: they have the white dial with blue hand model back in stock !!
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> We really did do it, didn't we?
> 
> So which one (or ones) will you guys be buying?
> 
> ...


Glad you ask  There was a shipment incident on my two Pagodas (silver dial/silver hands on black leather ; black dial/silver hands on black leather). They were shipped back to the seller, so after a small negotiation, NAKZEN Official Store accepted to replace them with the white dial/blue hands on black leather and the blue dial on metal bracelet and ship them again 

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Ordered a white blue 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Exactly the two that I was eyeing! Good taste, my man! 



mougino said:


> Glad you ask  There was a shipment incident on my two Pagodas (silver dial/silver hands on black leather ; black dial/silver hands on black leather). They were shipped back to the seller, so after a small negotiation, NAKZEN Official Store accepted to replace them with the white dial/blue hands on black leather and the blue dial on metal bracelet and ship them again
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Just got a white with blue hands... yay!! Finally I have the Pagoda watch! Came to US $26.53 with free standard shipping.

43% Fans Exclusive Discount... haha!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Good job gentlemen  Indeed prices have dropped to their presale price, discount is in order until May 15th. Hope we'll receive them soon after May 15th 

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Good job gentlemen  Indeed prices have dropped to their presale price, discount is in order until May 15th. Hope we'll receive them soon after May 15th
> 
> Nicolas


So, they will start shipping after the 15th of May?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> So, they will start shipping after the 15th of May?


I think the 16th but they use malysia post which is one or the slowest way to ship in my experience. 2 months waiting is normal to the Netherlands.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> So, they will start shipping after the 15th of May?


Reading again from my discussion with them, seller told e they will ship again my watches on May 15th. So it is unsure, they may ship other orders before...

Nicolas


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Shame they don't make them mechanical, I have promised myself not to buy quatz ever since I got into watches. That was 6 months ago so it's a bit early to break that promise


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

They wouldn't be able to make them that thin with a meca movement. Also, 6 months in watch-land is plenty, and breaking a promise to yourself will not hurt that much 

May I ask why you don't want to try quartz watches? If it's the tic-toc that bothers you, there are some with "sweeping hand" (smooth seconds hand movement), or even some renown quartz movements worth much more an entry level Chinese auto movement.

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) Do you think the blue hands will be as blue as in the pictures in real life ? Is this possible ? (and will they stay so ?) Thanks  (i'd like this model but i'm afraid to be disapointed if color is not as bright or fades)


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) Do you think the blue hands will be as blue as in the pictures in real life ? Is this possible ? (and will they stay so ?) Thanks  (i'd like this model but i'm afraid to be disapointed if color is not as bright or fades)


They are so cheap, i think it is worth the risk

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## parera (May 7, 2018)

Hello Everyone ! I'm new on the website and to be honest I've never owned an automatic watch in my life 
I was reading on this thread about Peter lee or Bagel sport watches being decent products .

I just found this one on .........s for 55$ :









Is it worth it ? Or should I rather go with an Invicta ?

Thank you !


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

parera said:


> Hello Everyone ! I'm new on the website and to be honest I've never owned an automatic watch in my life
> I was reading on this thread about Peter lee or Bagel sport watches being decent products .
> 
> I just found this one on .........s for 55$ :
> ...


Peter Lee or Steelbagelsport are indeed solid watches, with good finish, reputable movement, and they hold long. Best is to do a search in the forum and read about user experiences in their respective threads. Not a huge difference with an Invicta or an Alpha from my point of view, but I don't own any of the latter so I can't say for certain.

Nicolas


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Earlier in this thread, someone posted a candid photo of the blue hands on white. I'll re-post it here so you can see what it looks like in real life (note that this is a different strap than being offered now):










manchette said:


> Hello ;=) Do you think the blue hands will be as blue as in the pictures in real life ? Is this possible ? (and will they stay so ?) Thanks  (i'd like this model but i'm afraid to be disapointed if color is not as bright or fades)


Additionally, this isn't responsive to manchette's question, but it is pertinent to the question of which Pagoda to get--someone also posted in this thread a candid photo of the black dial pagoda (on a band, instead of on the bracelet offered now):








To my eye, the watches look very handsome.

I have no idea whether the blue hands will fade, but I, for one, am actually kind of glad that the blue hands are not as bright in real life as they appear in the studio/promo photos, and the blue hands model is the one that I'll be ordering.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't believe any of these Nakzen Pagodas will ship until May 16th.

Reason: Their pre-sale banner states that May 8-15th is pre-sale time, and May 16th is "Unified ship time."



mougino said:


> Reading again from my discussion with them, seller told e they will ship again my watches on May 15th. So it is unsure, they may ship other orders before...
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received 4 new Ali Express watches today >_< Most of them ordered around 10 days ago.









Here are the mini reviews:

First of them is the BERNY Electronic Ink (e-ink) wrist watch E002 *(US $68.00)* [from Ali Express]









I decided to take a go at this watch because I've owned a Phosphor World Time e-ink watch for 15 years, and last summer holidays my 2yo kid broke it, so I wanted a cheap replacement (1/3 of the price of the Phosphor).









First impressions: the size is similar between the BERNY screen and the Phosphor screen. The e-ink principle is exactly the same: a press of a button switches from positive display (black ink on white screen) to negative display (black screen, white digits). The only difference is that the BERNY does a full refresh every minute (you see the screen flash, as all the e-ink is removed from screen, then new digits are displayed again). On the Phosphor the screen did a partial refresh of the minute only, and a full refresh (screen flash) every 15mn. I am certain this saves a lot of battery, so I'll probably have to change the battery of the BERNY more frequently than every 7 years (my experience with the Phosphor).









The BERNY strap is a thick faux leather strap. It is attached via usual springbars, which is a good point Vs. the proprietary format of the Phosphor strap (a la Swatch). It is also more convenient to attach the BERNY to the wrist than the semi-closed Phosphor rubber band.









The case is very cheap on the BERNY (cheap alloy, looks and scratches like plastic), but the case backs are the exactly same curved stainless steel with battery cover openable with a coin on Phosphor/BERNY.

Finally the functions: on the Phosphor you can have the time for each time zone (but that's a little complicated: you need to enter the settings). On the BERNY you have a dual time, i.e. a second time zone only, but that is exactly what I need here  no more, no less.









You have the same settings on both watches, time and date up to the day/month/year. But the very pleasant surprise is that the BERNY has something the Phosphor never had: an alarm function!  When you set the time, or switch between the 3 screens (1: main time+date ; 2: second time ; 3: alarm) you have a small beep. In the third screen (alarm) a simple press of the 'set' button activates/deactivates the alarm. That is very convenient.









Conclusion: a very pleasant surprise for this first watch! Only thing bothering me was the logo at the bottom... Too easy to make fun of (weekend at BERNY, merge of BERt and ERNY...) so I bought a 0.90€ black electric tape, and I did a quick and dirty DIY (I may redo it better):









That's all for this watch, folks  Stay tuned for the 3 others (1 ok watch, and 2 very good surprises as well!)

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Second Ali Express watch received today, out of four, is this Persian sterile (noname) watch: B-8200 BAOSAILI Watch Elastic Strap Stainless Steel Bracelet Arabic Numerals *(US $7.49)* [from Ali Express]









This watch is clearly the less enjoyable of the four. It is not bad though, but less spectacular than the others 









In the pros: the blue sunburn dial is very nice, the indices are fun and clean, the movement can be set and runs smoothly. Watch came in a nice box with a vendor card ("everything is possibie, it's time!" ^^) and a small necklace as a gift.









In the cons: the elastic metal strap is too tight and cannot be adjusted, the hands run clockwise (I purchased this watch with Persian numbers because they're supposed to run anti-clockwise...)









A fun watch, but I'll probably either offer it or resell it for 2 bucks or something (it's not even a good relume candidate).

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

parera said:


> Hello Everyone ! I'm new on the website and to be honest I've never owned an automatic watch in my life
> I was reading on this thread about Peter lee or Bagel sport watches being decent products .
> 
> I just found this one on .........s for 55$ :
> ...


Hello,

I do own an Invicta 8928 Pro Diver which looks like the two tone blue dial Peter Lee watch you posted above, except that it has a scalloped bezel (the 8928OB has a coin edge bezel). The Invicta has served me well for the last 3 years now. The Seiko NH35A movement keeps good time, can be both wound and hacked. The watch actually looks really attractive and has earned me a lot of compliments. Also, from my experience with Chinese watches, the lume and water resistance on them mostly is a downer but with the Invicta both will be markedly better. I have showered, gone swimming, had days in the beach without any problems with the watch. No issues whatsoever till date. I just made sure that the crown was fully screwed down. I usually don't take my Steel Bagelsport (Presidential homage) for a swim, although it has caught a few rain splashes and still runs fine.

Here are few photographs of my Invicta 8928 Pro Diver...




























Let me know if you have any more questions regarding the Invicta or my Steel Bagelsport, will be glad to help.

Regards,
Souptik


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Third out of the four watches of the day: PAIDU Turntable Watch Unique Rotation Dial Cool Clock *(US $4.74)* [from Ali Express]









Now, that's what I call a fun watch! 

Honestly, for a sub-$5 I'm impressed by some features... mainly the fully stainless steel case  the domed crystal and the genuine leather strap (has the touch and smell, cannot be mistaken). Also the setting of the time is butter-smooth, and the motion of the most inner circle is so fun to look at!! 









The case is perfectly circular, with the strap burried inside, so on the wrist it looks really cool with almost a vintage vibe to it! (except it's 41mm wide)









The colors are deep and vibrant: the red line is glued to the inner side of the crystal, and the black circles and white indices make it very classy. It wouldn't shock to wear it under a suit!!









Really a true surprise for the 3.90€ I bought it, and it'll make some wrist time for sure! 

[edit] forgot to say that there's no brand or logo ro ruin the dial, which is truly a big plus!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

And now for the pièce de résistance, watch #4/4: I'll break it to you, I'm really an analog-watch fan, but I fell in love with this digi  2016 Unique Iron Men's watch Steel Blue Red Digital LED Wrist Watch *(US $8.54)* [from Ali Express]









This is a LED watch, so it doesn't display anything unless you press the upper button, but when you do: oh - my - God! It has SUCH a vintage vibe  it's like you're wearing a Bulova Computron! Or even better: you feel like Sir Roger Moore as James Bond in bed with a naked Italian girl and checking the time while 'M' knocks at the door 









The red LEDs on the silver metal are fabulous - fabulously bright  I have the feeling the battery won't last too long if you check the time every minute.

The whole watch is stainless steel by the way. The bracelet is wide and chunky, but oh so manly. I removed one link to fit it on my wrist and with the proper tools it was a child's play.









Functions include a single time (12hr or 24hr format) and full date (dd/mm/yyyy) so I guess it knows leap years. There are 3 screens to browse with the up button: time (hh:mm), date (MM dd) and seconds.









I have been wearing it since I resized it. I was very surprised to measure the case as 39 x 39 mm because it wears big (probably an impression given by the bracelet, its end links being almost as wide as the case) but it's über-comfortable 

Zero logo or brand anywhere, as with the 2 previous watches.

I'm happy to have this one in my collection, near my other (real) 70's pieces 

Nicolas


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Third out of the four watches of the day: PAIDU Turntable Watch Unique Rotation Dial Cool Clock *(US $4.74)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait, so you read the time where it has a red strike through? Maybe the line is right under where you read the time???

Wouldn't a box make more sense?

I have been curious about this design and I wonder how your experience reading it goes. It certainly is an eye catching design though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Earlier in this thread, someone posted a candid photo of the blue hands on white. I'll re-post it here so you can see what it looks like in real life (note that this is a different strap than being offered now):
> View attachment 13119797
> Additionally, this isn't responsive to manchette's question, but it is pertinent to the question of which Pagoda to get--someone also posted in this thread a candid photo of the black dial pagoda (on a band, instead of on the bracelet offered now):
> View attachment 13119807
> To my eye, the watches look very handsome. I have no idea whether the blue hands will fade, but I, for one, am actually kind of glad that the blue hands are not as bright in real life as they appear in the studio/promo photos, and the blue hands model is the one that I'll be ordering.


 Thank you, i forgot about these pictures, this is helpful indeed


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Wait, so you read the time where it has a red strike through? Maybe the line is right under where you read the time???
> 
> Wouldn't a box make more sense?
> 
> ...


One more question. The lug width states 22mm. What sort of straps would work well with this recessed lug design?

I am thinking that I need to get one of these and swap the strap for something else and then possibly do a mod to replace the red stripe with some sort of box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quite a lot of fun, Nicolas! Thanks for sharing!



mougino said:


> And now for the pièce de résistance, watch #4/4: I'll break it to you, I'm really an analog-watch fan, but I fell in love with this digi  2016 Unique Iron Men's watch Steel Blue Red Digital LED Wrist Watch *(US $8.54)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> And now for the pièce de résistance, watch #4/4: I'll break it to you, I'm really an analog-watch fan, but I fell in love with this digi  2016 Unique Iron Men's watch Steel Blue Red Digital LED Wrist Watch *(US $8.54)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For this price i'm thinking about buying one. Great tip

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have had a few full lume dials, but not having one currently I ordered this:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

parera said:


> Hello Everyone ! I'm new on the website and to be honest I've never owned an automatic watch in my life
> I was reading on this thread about Peter lee or Bagel sport watches being decent products .
> 
> I just found this one on .........s for 55$ :
> ...


The contrary, but correct advice:

The Invicta Pro Diver automatics are just better for the price. They come with Seiko/TMI NH35A movements, which are generally better than the DG2813 movements. More importantly, the Invictas are real divers, with 200M WR & screw down crowns. The Peter Lees or Bagelsports have minimal WR. The lume isn't great on either one, but the Invicta lume is better. I would argue that the Invictas are a better deal than most Seiko 5s, unless lume is your main priority.

These are not bad brands for a PP Nautilus homage or other Rolexes (Explorer, Milguass, etc.) , which are not available for similar prices from major brands, but they offer a questionable value for Submariner homages.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

While their new promotional prices are already very low, I've been informed by Nakzen that using our "*WUS2018*" promo code in a *message to the seller* with your preorder will result in *an additional $1 discount! *Don't forget to follow the Nakzen Official Store for an extra 2% discount.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Don't forget to follow the Nakzen Official Store for an extra 2% discount.


Actually it's "Shop2942059 Store" now, but yes, that's the gist 

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Wait, so you read the time where it has a red strike through? Maybe the line is right under where you read the time???
> 
> Wouldn't a box make more sense?
> 
> ...


Good spot, time reading is not as immediate as a standard analog. I found that the easiest was to read the most external ring first (on the pic below: you see it's beetwen 5:30 and 6:00), then refine by reading the second inner ring (here: 49 minutes).









The reading in two times is what takes a few seconds. From my 1-day experience (^^) the red line does not bother. Also please be careful as the case is closed in the back by a special narrow battery cover:









So if you want to access the dial or inside of the watch and mod it, you'll most probably need a crystal press...

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> One more question. The lug width states 22mm. What sort of straps would work well with this recessed lug design?
> 
> I am thinking that I need to get one of these and swap the strap for something else and then possibly do a mod to replace the red stripe with some sort of box.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











22mm strap confirmed.

As you see on following pictures, any kind of standard strap will do (leather, rubber) as long as it's perfectly flat and not too thick around the springbar... A NATO typically will NOT work.

Nicolas


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Good spot, time reading is not as immediate as a standard analog. I found that the easiest was to read the most external ring first (on the pic below: you see it's beetwen 5:30 and 6:00), then refine by reading the second inner ring (here: 49 minutes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for your informative replies Nicolas.

I have some parts around that I can use to make a serviceable crystal press, so I should be OK should I decide to tinker with the red line or put new graphics on the dial.

I mention the dial graphics as the design as it is forces you to read the time drone right to left instead of left to right. I am not sure why this was done, but it might be interesting to see what it looks like the other way around.

For a statement and very different watch, I think that I can forgive the right to left shortcoming.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> 22mm strap confirmed.
> 
> As you see on following pictures, any kind of standard strap will do (leather, rubber) as long as it's perfectly flat and not too thick around the springbar... A NATO typically will NOT work.
> 
> Nicolas


Thank you once again.

OK. So thin and probably without much taper...

I am thinking that a 2-piece nylon strap may do the trick. 


















On Amazon, this is sold on a tight mesh strap, so maybe...









I looked at silicone straps, but they tend to thicken at the lugs. This one thickens and the tapers off well past the lugs so it might be OK...









Maybe the ideal would be a black leather strap with contrasting red stitching, though this would cost well more than the watch itself...

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> And now for the pièce de résistance, watch #4/4: I'll break it to you, I'm really an analog-watch fan, but I fell in love with this digi  2016 Unique Iron Men's watch Steel Blue Red Digital LED Wrist Watch *(US $8.54)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just looked up the Bulova Computron... man what a unique and extremely cool looking watch that is!

I'm definitely buying one of these LED watches later today... for the price it's incredibly hard not to.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I came across photos of the Eyki Ventura recently. I wanted to know were these ever available on Ali? Searching there leads no where, here are couple of photos of the watch I found on the web...



















I would definitely liked to have bought one if it was available! Anything similar to the Ventura that is available on Ali presently?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Thank you once again.
> 
> OK. So thin and probably without much taper...
> 
> ...


All good strap options  don't forget to share pictures when you've done the deal!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I just looked up the Bulova Computron... man what a unique and extremely cool looking watch that is!
> 
> I'm definitely buying one of these LED watches later today... for the price it's incredibly hard not to.


I hope you'll enjoy it same as I do  make sure to look up on the *Hamilton Pulsar P2* as well!  (the James Bond watch I was referring to, from Live and Let Die...)

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I came across photos of the Eyki Ventura recently. I wanted to know were these ever available on Ali? Searching there leads no where, here are couple of photos of the watch I found on the web...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Closest I know of is this Jaragar: Jaragar Sport Racing Design Geometric Triangle Design Genuine Leather Strap Top Brand Luxury Automatic Wrist Watch *(US $21.89)* [from Ali Express]









[edit] closer to the look, there's also this one: 2018 New Luxury Watch Fashion Stainless Steel Watch for Man Quartz Hollow Automatic Mechanical Triangle Design Dial Wristwatch *(US $19.61)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> All good strap options  don't forget to share pictures when you've done the deal!
> 
> Nicolas


I definitely will. I will be placing an order later today. Your mini reviews are doing these vendors some good business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Just looked it up myself, as well as the James Bond Hamilton Pulsar P2 that Nicolas referenced.

Both very cool. I don't think I've ever seen anyone walking around with an LED watch.

AliEx is like a candy store for overgrown boys sometimes, isn't it? 



tintin82 said:


> I just looked up the Bulova Computron... man what a unique and extremely cool looking watch that is!
> 
> I'm definitely buying one of these LED watches later today... for the price it's incredibly hard not to.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Just looked it up myself, as well as the James Bond Hamilton Pulsar P2 that Nicolas referenced.
> 
> Both very cool. I don't think I've ever seen anyone walking around with an LED watch.
> 
> ...


What's the most impressive with the Pulsar P2 is how to set the time with a magnet hidden underneath the clasp!

if you haven't already, watch this great review from jamesbondwatches.com:





Nicolas


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1016 ~11$





Liandu LD6007 ~16$


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> They wouldn't be able to make them that thin with a meca movement. Also, 6 months in watch-land is plenty, and breaking a promise to yourself will not hurt that much
> 
> May I ask why you don't want to try quartz watches? If it's the tic-toc that bothers you, there are some with "sweeping hand" (smooth seconds hand movement), or even some renown quartz movements worth much more an entry level Chinese auto movement.
> 
> Nicolas


Tapatalk messed up my two answer attempts so I hope the third time's charm.

I have been wearing quartz watches all my life but I do have to admit my first ever watch was a Russian mechanical I bought with on my on when I was in primary school, I took my pocket money and went to the local market. So I guess you can say mechanicals were my first love 

Got interested again after reading that famous Hoodin-someting article of Seiko 5 "worth a million bucks".

I am afraid of going back to quartz as it could quickly win over in practically, just like I don't drink coffee, tried only once as a kid and never wanted to try again.

I have also seen a YT review of a personal collection of somebody, showing his 12 watch collection collected in under 6 months. Someone commended it was not a watch collection but a shopping list, imagine making a list of your favorite watches and buy them all at once and the feeling is kinds empty.

Anyway, I am getting much out of topic.Having nothing against Chinese watches, at the moment saving up for the SeaGull 1963 Chrono.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

And now I can not edit in TT either.

Wanted to say I am always interested more in a watch if there is some kind of a story around it, I guess it makes it that much more interesting.

It is also interesting to notice the general lack of original Chinese elements in design of their watches. I do understand that modern watchmaking is very much a western invention and the mass production is mostly for the Western market but any watch that would show a bit of originality would stand out enough to gather interest.

Like a Pagoda watch, a miniscule design element that makes the watch sought out.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I hope you'll enjoy it same as I do  make sure to look up on the *Hamilton Pulsar P2* as well!  (the James Bond watch I was referring to, from Live and Let Die...)
> 
> Nicolas


I just searched over 10 pages of of LED watches on Ali and this one you got has to be only one I really liked. Rest of them just look plasticky or just plain cheap.

Also, looked up the Hamilton Pulsar P2, that looks to be such a great vintage piece... now I know why you had compared the look of this LED watch to it, specifically the red display.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Closest I know of is this Jaragar: Jaragar Sport Racing Design Geometric Triangle Design Genuine Leather Strap Top Brand Luxury Automatic Wrist Watch *(US $21.89)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like the one in the second link (the Jaragar not so much) and it's probably the closest one I have seen now that resembles the Eyki Ventura on Ali. Such a shame Eyki stopped producing these watches completely. At US $30-$35 I would have surely bought one!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Thanks for sharing Letter T, nothing wrong in leaving quartz watches in your case, I totally understand and respect your way 

The Seagull 1963 was a graal of mine as well, but I got over it after I tried some vintage pieces from the 50's and 60's: they're simply too small for my wrist :-/ I need my 39mm or greater 

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ordered the LED watch, came to US $8.54. Took the Silver variant with red LED display. Once again, big thanks to Nicolas for finding this watch and posting the review of it here! 

Next I'm getting the 12-sided Guanqin with a Seiko NH36A movement inside that I have been eying for long now!

This one...










I'm sure someone here has this watch? Please do share your thoughts on it. I for one love the white sunburst dial, the fact that it comes with a Seiko NH36A movement and also like the fact that it's isn't a homage to anything in particular, rather a little gem that holds it's own.

Here's a nice video review of it...


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> While their new promotional prices are already very low, I've been informed by Nakzen that using our "*WUS2018*" promo code in a *message to the seller* with your preorder will result in *an additional $1 discount! *Don't forget to follow the Nakzen Official Store for an extra 2% discount.


First time buying a quartz watch! I have a few, but they were all gifts. This Pagoda watch was just too cool to pass up. Obviously went with white/blue as the forum made it happen. Since this was my first purchase on Ali, I also recieved a $4 discount bringing the total to $22.53. If the WUS2018 code works, it will be down to $21.53! What an amazing deal!

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> I received 4 new Ali Express watches today >_< Most of them ordered around 10 days ago.
> 
> Here are the mini reviews:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. Certainly helpful.
No idea who decides the name of Chinese brands, and the desire of big bum logo right at the forehead.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I got this one. The strap is crap but the watch is pretty nice. I'm really happy with it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1016 ~11$


I bought this *SKMEI 1016* for $3.56. It's very comfortable, but cheaply made. The chrome? finish on the (pot metal) pushers has not fared well, and they now look dull and worn. The decimal place numbering around the bezel also wears off easily. The watch still works fine, but it has not held up well cosmetically.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Thanks for sharing Letter T, nothing wrong in leaving quartz watches in your case, I totally understand and respect your way
> 
> The Seagull 1963 was a graal of mine as well, but I got over it after I tried some vintage pieces from the 50's and 60's: they're simply too small for my wrist :-/ I need my 39mm or greater
> 
> Nicolas


There is a larger, 42mm version of this watch, for only $249.










Diameter without crown: 42mm
Thickness: 13.4 mm 
Lug width: 22mm
Weight: 74 grams 
Movement: Sea-Gull ST1901 chronograph
Front crystal: mineral
Strap: nylon 
Case material: stainless steel 
Case back: see-through display


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> There is a larger, 42mm version of this watch, for only $249.


Well that just got added to my list...good thing it doesn't have sapphire otherwise it would have already been in the mail


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> There is a larger, 42mm version of this watch, for only $249.


Why are you doing this to me, man? I was over it... That's not a nice thing to do 

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

drwindsurf said:


> Well that just got added to my list...good thing it doesn't have sapphire otherwise it would have already been in the mail


Still no sapphire, but also available in Panda colors for $249 (42mm).


----------



## wishiam (May 9, 2018)

Hi

I like the White face blue hands Pagoda but I'm unsure on the band colour. 

Does anyone know if the band can be changed? I've bought other watches from ali (mostly SKMEI) where the band can't be removed apart from being cut off (unless I'm wrong, and I'd love to be wrong here).


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Still no sapphire, but also available in Panda colors for $249 (42mm).


Evil! Has anyone told you that...you are a complete enabler


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

We want the things we want . . . and yet we do not want to want the things we want.



mougino said:


> Why are you doing this to me, man? I was over it... That's not a nice thing to do
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've never handled the Pagoda, but based on the pictures, that looks about as standard and universal a watch band as you can get; I'd be shocked if you could not swap that out that band easily.



wishiam said:


> Hi
> 
> I like the White face blue hands Pagoda but I'm unsure on the band colour.
> 
> Does anyone know if the band can be changed? I've bought other watches from ali (mostly SKMEI) where the band can't be removed apart from being cut off (unless I'm wrong, and I'd love to be wrong here).


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

Can anyone give reviews of this new Pagani Design PD-2770 watch..?

It looks like a Seiko Presage "Cocktail", but it has bigger size 43mm...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

wishiam said:


> Hi
> 
> I like the White face blue hands Pagoda but I'm unsure on the band colour.
> 
> Does anyone know if the band can be changed? I've bought other watches from ali (mostly SKMEI) where the band can't be removed apart from being cut off (unless I'm wrong, and I'd love to be wrong here).


I'd want to double check the lug width once it comes, but it looks like it should take any standard 18mm strap. It should cost only a few dollars to get a similar genuine leather band off Ali Express. I'm planning on swapping out the blue strap for brown. I actually like the blue/blue combination, but I would prefer the white face model on a contrasting strap. I think it makes the blue hands pop more than being on a blue strap, and it's a warmer look. It's actually they way they were originally sold.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

terrano_drift said:


> Can anyone give reviews of this new Pagani Design PD-2770 watch..?
> 
> It looks like a Seiko Presage "Cocktail", but it has bigger size 43mm...


I love the style, but not the size. This watch would be way more compelling if it was 39mm-41mm. 15mm thick? WTF? A DG2813 doesn't need that large a case. What is a "Seagull 2813"? There are Dixmont and Nanning 2813s, but the Sea-Gull is an ST16 or TY28XX.

Definitely a Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813! You can easily spot the Dixmont logo under the balance wheel.
__________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

terrano_drift said:


> Can anyone give reviews of this new Pagani Design PD-2770 watch..?
> 
> It looks like a Seiko Presage "Cocktail", but it has bigger size 43mm...


Ooh, me likey. 
Good job its only 3 bar water resistance or I would be picking one up at under $60.

Same goes for the Pagodas. You nearly got me reaching for the wallet, but I don't trust myself not to jump in the pool with a watch on.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I love the style, but not the size. This watch would be way more compelling if it was 39mm-41mm. 15mm thick? WTF? A DG2813 doesn't need that large a case. What is a "Seagull 2813"? There are Dixmont and Nanning 2813s, but the Sea-Gull is an ST16 or TY28XX.
> 
> Definitely a Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813! You can easily spot the Dixmont logo under the balance wheel.
> __________________________________________________________________________________________


Is this listed on Ali yet? I searched now and couldn't seem to find it.


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> terrano_drift said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone give reviews of this new Pagani Design PD-2770 watch..?
> ...


I'm still thinking whether I'm gonna buy it or not. I like the style but not the size & thickness.

This is the store in .........s:
http://s..........s.com/AbMVb2AJ?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I just searched for the time and i found 5 or 6 of them. Around $60


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> Next I'm getting the 12-sided Guanqin with a Seiko NH36A movement inside that I have been eying for long now!
> 
> This one...
> 
> ...


I have this one exactly as pictured here. I also love white sunburst dial 
The watch is bigger in person as I thought it is. The case and dial really looks great and are without any flaws. The only con is GUANQIN writing. I would love this watch only with logo. I also love this sword shaped hands and unique shape of the bezel. Lume is very weak but it is there  and only hands are lumed. The watch reminds me on early Seiko 5's, which by today standards are too small, but this Guanqin is quite bigger.

Seiko movement works better than I expected. I doubted it is Seiko manufactured movement, but I have to say I have no argument to doubt it anymore.

The leather? strap is OK, but it came with very cheap deployant clasp - one pin on mine broke on first day. I replaced it with a spring bar, so no big problem at all.

If I forget broken pin this watch is one of my favorites and get lot of wrist time. I would say go for it.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone who has some experience with Keller & Weber watches, please share.
Found them on Aliex, and they look good (from the pictures). Link
Beware, description says 46mm (I doubt that, probably including the crown?) for me is not an issue, I can pull 50 without any problems.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Anyone who has some experience with Keller & Weber watches, please share.
> Found them on Aliex, and they look good (from the pictures). Link
> Beware, description says 46mm (I doubt that, probably including the crown?) for me is not an issue, I can pull 50 without any problems.
> View attachment 13123779


The Keller & Weber exaggerates the 12 and 6 too much for my liking.

If you don't mind a larger watch, Holuns makes a 48mm IWC Portugese homage (PT001) as well. Loreo (6110P 41mm) and Burei (BM-7002 42mm) make smaller models. Except for the"Geman Technology" typo, the Loreo is closest homage of the IWC.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Is this listed on Ali yet? I searched now and couldn't seem to find it.


I found a bunch by searching "Pagani PD-2770". This one is the cheapest I found at $57.99.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

linnaen said:


> Ooh, me likey.
> Good job its only 3 bar water resistance or I would be picking one up at under $60.
> 
> Same goes for the Pagodas. You nearly got me reaching for the wallet, but I don't trust myself not to jump in the pool with a watch on.


With that attitude you could never buy a high-end Swiss dress watch, since most of them are 30M WR. The Patek Philippe Calatrava is 30M watch.

Heck, the fictitious Roche Foucault was only water resistant to 3 ATM, and it was THE sports watch of the 1980's!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

About the watch in #3843 : I have is also, it's nice, dial is grey in my opinion, also if you need strong lume it's not the one to go.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

@HoustonReal

K7W is 23$, and the seller has a 1$ coupon for 19$ spent.

The price is double for Holuns (the one I like most). 
As for Loreo, I will never-ever pay 145$ for an aliex watch. Never. That kind of money will be better spent on a Seiko automatic or a Victorinox, or a Bulova, and the list may continue.

The most I "paid" for a watch on Ali was 60$ and some change, and that's because I had no alternative. "Paid" because, in the end, I paid nothing. The watch arrived after 4 months, of course I requested full refund (Ali protection works perfect) and got it, and what was strange, the shop disappeared immediately after the sell (it was on 11.11.2017). Any attempt to communicate was in vain.
The watch is this one, and despite it's a quartz, is very inaccurate (minutes per day). All the function works, including moonphase (true moonphase, not a day-night indicator). Anyway, for a free watch, I have no complains b-). I wear it on rarely occasions I wear a suit also.

As for the Burei, I didn't find it on Ali. Maybe is out of production? Can you provide a link?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Sorry....something went wrong ....double post


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Jumped in on the blue dial bracelet version. Have too many white dialled ones to go for the forum darling. Didn't really need another dressy quartz but at this price the pagoda was too cool to pass.


HoustonReal said:


> While their new promotional prices are already very low, I've been informed by Nakzen that using our "*WUS2018*" promo code in a *message to the seller* with your preorder will result in *an additional $1 discount! *Don't forget to follow the Nakzen Official Store for an extra 2% discount.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

blakadder said:


> Jumped in on the blue dial bracelet version. Have too many white dialled ones to go for the forum darling. Didn't really need another dressy quartz but at this price the pagoda was too cool to pass.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I'm having second thoughts on the blue dial on bracelet... It will be redundant with my freshly modded (Ali Express bracelet) blue sunburst Orient Bambino... I think I'll stick with the white-with-blue-hand Pagoda


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

terrano_drift said:


> Can anyone give reviews of this new Pagani Design PD-2770 watch..?
> 
> It looks like a Seiko Presage "Cocktail", but it has bigger size 43mm...


Damn but that blue one is tempting...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Damn but that blue one is tempting...


I agree, the blue dial looks really nice. I have always loved the sun-ray engraving on the Seiko Presage Cocktail Time. But I haven't bought a Pagani Design watch before so not sure how the quality is on these watches. Also... I'm feeling a little worried about how well the engraving design is actually done on the Pagani watch.

Besides the studio pictures, couldn't find any actual photographs of the watch nor any videos on it.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> The Keller & Weber exaggerates the 12 and 6 too much for my liking.
> 
> If you don't mind a larger watch, Holuns makes a 48mm IWC Portugese homage (PT001) as well. Loreo (6110P 41mm) and Burei (BM-7002 42mm) make smaller models. Except for the"Geman Technology" typo, the Loreo is closest homage of the IWC.


Personally, I'd be very cautious of the Loreo. The pictures show a chrono (with an odd seconds sub-dial) but when it showed up the sub-dials were day and date.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> Personally, I'd be very cautious of the Loreo. The pictures show a chrono (with an odd seconds sub-dial) but when it showed up the sub-dials were day and date.


WTF? Really? Can you upload a picture? Lol, 145$ for a 3$ common watch? I'm erasing this brand from my mind.


----------



## gsaronni (Apr 6, 2010)

A beatiful watch with power reserve indicator

https://goo.gl/NLeRVm


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> WTF? Really? Can you upload a picture? Lol, 145$ for a 3$ common watch? I'm erasing this brand from my mind.


I saw that on this thread (but I don't remember if it was 20 or 40 pages ago......A picture of this watch was uploaded (and the buyer was upset). I don't know the value of this watch but it used to be around 30$ to 35$.

I'm not sure to buy the Nakzen : It's a nice watch but hands are really small....


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

A watch from 1882 (or so they say). The shell color looks dull for authenticity :think:

Link: *https://tinyurl.com/y9xupx6t*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry - Opera and WUS are not getting along today.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> @HoustonReal
> 
> K7W is 23$, and the seller has a 1$ coupon for 19$ spent.
> 
> ...


I would never suggest paying $145 for any of these. They are all available under $40.

The Loreo 6110 is available for under $35 on Ali Express. There is also a new, cheaper ($29) multifunction version with the same model number. AliPay's satisfaction guaranty should make sure you don't get stuck with the wrong one.

The Burei is available on the US Amazon site for $29.99. $39.49 on eBay

The Holuns is $25.07 on eBay

BTW - The Keller & Weber is only $22.49, and this seller has a $1 off for $15 spent coupon


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Does anybody have any experience with this watch? It is intriguing, albeit expensive (for Ali). I really like the looks and size of it, but would love to hear any firsthand experience before pulling the trigger. JSDUN model 8812 for reference. Thanks in advance!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Dub Rubb said:


> Does anybody have any experience with this watch? It is intriguing, albeit expensive (for Ali). I really like the looks and size of it, but would love to hear any firsthand experience before pulling the trigger. JSDUN model 8812 for reference. Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're showing a Miyota 8215 in there, as far as my untrained eye can tell. No way would the case be that thin. If they've lied about that, how much else have they lied about in their listing?

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> I agree, the blue dial looks really nice. I have always loved the sun-ray engraving on the Seiko Presage Cocktail Time. But I haven't bought a Pagani Design watch before so not sure how the quality is on these watches. Also... I'm feeling a little worried about how well the engraving design is actually done on the Pagani watch.
> 
> Besides the studio pictures, couldn't find any actual photographs of the watch nor any videos on it.


I have 4 pagani design watches now, I think they're great for the price, so I'm seriously considering it. I just need to decide whether it's to dressy for me or not.

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I have 4 pagani design watches now, I think they're great for the price, so I'm seriously considering it. I just need to decide whether it's to dressy for me or not.
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


A watch that thick (1.5cm!!), it's not too dressy, on the contrary


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> They're showing a Miyota 8215 in there, as far as my untrained eye can tell. No way would the case be that thin. If they've lied about that, how much else have they lied about in their listing?
> 
> Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


Miyota 8205 (Day/Date). The Miyota 8215 is Date only.

I don't see an actual thickness measurement. It appears thinner since the thickness is on the underside, and the lugs curve downward to preserve the illusion. I think the stated thickness of this case is 9.8mm, based on another JSDUN model with a different dial. This is similar to a 10mm, Miyota powered Guanqin.

Aesop and Binger cheat, and only include their case height (without domed crystal height), to get into the 8mm to 8.5mm range.










*Guanqin GJ6028* (Sea-Gull ST17 automatic - 10mm)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

If you really want ULTRATHIN, OLEVS makes 6.5mm quartz models. Unfortunately, they have alloy cases.


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

gsaronni said:


> View attachment 13124843
> 
> 
> A beatiful watch with power reserve indicator
> ...


If that was 38-40 it's be in the mail to me. But 42 all dial would dominate my wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> With that attitude you could never buy a high-end Swiss dress watch, since most of them are 30M WR. The Patek Philippe Calatrava is 30M watch.


With that attitude, why would I be shopping in the shallow end of the pool on .........s? 

Fine by me. I've already got a Seagull 1963 that I rarely wear because I'm too scared to get it wet.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Miyota 8205 (Day/Date). The Miyota 8215 is Date only.


There you go, can always count on you HR!

Sent from my Hudl 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm no expert so take this as you may but it looks like there is no way the dial would come out from the rear of those watches so it's a crystal off if one of the hands comes off.



HoustonReal said:


> Miyota 8205 (Day/Date). The Miyota 8215 is Date only.
> 
> I don't see an actual thickness measurement. It appears thinner since the thickness is on the underside, and the lugs curve downward to preserve the illusion. I think the stated thickness of this case is 9.8mm, based on another JSDUN model with a different dial. This is similar to a 10mm, Miyota powered Guanqin.
> 
> ...


----------



## parera (May 7, 2018)

Thanks Houstonreal , tintin82 and mougino for the advices and pictures about the Peter lee and Invicta ! It really helps !


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

1afc said:


> I'm no expert so take this as you may but it looks like there is no way the dial would come out from the rear of those watches so it's a crystal off if one of the hands comes off.


Very true, but it might not be as bad as you think. I had the same misgivings about a Pagani Design watch I own, until I discovered that the crystal is attached to the bezel which then just snaps on to the front of the case. A quick tap with a sharp blade at the bezel/case joint and it pops off. Easypeasy. |> 
You do need a watch press to get the bezel back on though - and it has to be just the right size to press on the bezel, not the glass.
I found some pvc pipe in my shed that was exactly the right diameter, so I used that in a bench vice.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Awesome watch









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

parera said:


> Thanks Houstonreal , tintin82 and mougino for the advices and pictures about the Peter lee and Invicta ! It really helps !


My suggestion would be you get the Invicta 8928/ 8928OB.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

There are some nice reviews of that model on YouTube. I'm pretty sure minitwatch does a high quality review that showcases the watch nicely.



tintin82 said:


> My suggestion would be you get the Invicta 8928/ 8928OB.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Lancman said:


> Very true, but it might not be as bad as you think. I had the same misgivings about a Pagani Design watch I own, until I discovered that the crystal is attached to the bezel which then just snaps on to the front of the case. A quick tap with a sharp blade at the bezel/case joint and it pops off. Easypeasy. |>
> You do need a watch press to get the bezel back on though - and it has to be just the right size to press on the bezel, not the glass.
> I found some pvc pipe in my shed that was exactly the right diameter, so I used that in a bench vice.
> 
> View attachment 13126721


Curious why you took it apart. I have looked at this watch for a long time. I do not trust Amazon reviews. 
Hand alignment?
Hands fall off?
Modding?

Are these really mecha quartz?

Anyone else have any problems with this model?


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

nello said:


> Curious why you took it apart. I have looked at this watch for a long time. I do not trust Amazon reviews.
> Hand alignment?
> Hands fall off?
> Modding?
> ...


I took it apart out of curiosity mostly. The center chrono seconds hand is a hair off true vertical (see photo) and I was considering trying to fix it. In the end I chickened out and just put it all back together.
It's a very nicely made watch and is indeed a true mecha quartz with a Seiko VK67 movement. 
You can usually find them cheaper on Ebay.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Lancman said:


> I took it apart out of curiosity mostly. The center chrono seconds hand is a hair off true vertical (see photo) and I was considering trying to fix it. In the end I chickened out and just put it all back together.
> It's a very nicely made watch and is indeed a true mecha quartz with a Seiko VK67 movement.
> You can usually find them cheaper on Ebay.
> 
> View attachment 13127165


Thanks for the info. Looks good on the milanese.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Anyone has any idea about these or similar watches? What movement they got? 
Saw them, got bitten by curious cat and decided to fire my question here.

Product links: 
https://tinyurl.com/ya27nms7
https://tinyurl.com/ycc7ef7w


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

After 50 days, I finally received my 2€ blue and red Silicone Straps w/ quick release springbars in order to make the Smurf and Dracula subs and complete my collection, along with my previous Hulk sub:

All 3 watches have been relumed as a pet project (so-so pictures attached but I need some sleep... ^^)

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Anyone has any idea about these or similar watches? What movement they got?
> Saw them, got bitten by curious cat and decided to fire my question here.
> 
> Product links:
> ...


The dual balance wheel watch is an *Ailang 8821*, which is virtually identical to the *Binger B-8606M*. (Different brands, same catalog item from OEM) It uses a *JHLS-15*, 45 Jewel movement sold by *PTS Resources*, and manufactured by *Shanghai Watch Company*. While both balance wheels are functional, only one is driving the movement.

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/dual-open-heart-watch-how-does-work-4525145.html*










The second watch is a *Binger B-5071M*, with a 24 jewel, Sea-Gull? movement. *Chascomm* over on F72 may have a better idea on the movement, but the triple bow-tie looks like a Sea-Gull to me.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> After 50 days, I finally received my 2€ blue and red Silicone Straps w/ quick release springbars in order to make the Smurf and Dracula subs and complete my collection, along with my previous Hulk sub:
> 
> All 3 watches have been relumed as a pet project (so-so pictures attached but I need some sleep... ^^)
> 
> Nicolas


Nice collection of subs Nicolas... enjoy wearing them!

Can you kindly provide a link for the green dial watch? Did you mod the dial to get rid of the logo or did the watch come without any logo on it (except the the word "Quartz" plastered on it).


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

As always, Nicolas, I get a kick out of seeing your AliEx projects. I can imagine it must be satisfying lining these up in your homemade watch drawer compartments.  Thanks for sharing, and keep having fun!



mougino said:


> After 50 days, I finally received my 2€ blue and red Silicone Straps w/ quick release springbars in order to make the Smurf and Dracula subs and complete my collection, along with my previous Hulk sub:
> 
> All 3 watches have been relumed as a pet project (so-so pictures attached but I need some sleep... ^^)
> 
> Nicolas


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Nice collection of subs Nicolas... enjoy wearing them!
> 
> Can you kindly provide a link for the green dial watch? Did you mod the dial to get rid of the logo or did the watch come without any logo on it (except the the word "Quartz" plastered on it).


It is a sterile dial, no brand nor logo, only the "quartz" mention, and it's dead cheap! Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Famous Quartz-12 Hours Scale *(US $2.01)* [from Ali Express]









Perfect for modding: mine involved removing the seconds hand, and reluming the hr+mn ones and the indices.

This is my second one, I practised on the exact same watch before and broke the movement. I could get a 3rd one and wear it as is, as it is really simple and nice looking, and costs less than 2 baguettes 

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> As always, Nicolas, I get a kick out of seeing your AliEx projects. I can imagine it must be satisfying lining these up in your homemade watch drawer compartments.  Thanks for sharing, and keep having fun!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Touché 

Can you spot them?

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

I just got my Gimto and i really like it.... but... it shows here and there that it is cheap watch. So i was wondering if there are better quality alternatives? I like the dome so that is something i really want.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> I just got my Gimto and i really like it.... but... it shows here and there that it is cheap watch. So i was wondering if there are better quality alternatives? I like the dome so that is something i really want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the sake of it, never open it, nor tap on the crystal a little too hard... Hands will fall as surely as leaves in the autumn, and they'll stay stuck between the dome and the dial (that cannot be removed from the back, you need a crystal press...)

Nicolas


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

m3ga said:


> I just got my Gimto and i really like it.... but... it shows here and there that it is cheap watch. So i was wondering if there are better quality alternatives? I like the dome so that is something i really want.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loreo makes an identical watch. It looks to be of better quality.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Guess I was lucky... I ordered 2 and the seller canceled the shipment. Got full refund.


mougino said:


> For the sake of it, never open it, nor tap on the crystal a little too hard... Hands will fall as surely as leaves in the autumn, and they'll stay stuck between the dome and the dial (that cannot be removed from the back, you need a crystal press...)
> 
> Nicolas


Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

ElStyl said:


> Loreo makes an identical watch. It looks to be of better quality.


Thanks. Got a link? I have been scrolling through quite a lot pages of Loreos but haven't found them.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

m3ga said:


> Thanks. Got a link? I have been scrolling through quite a lot pages of Loreos but haven't found them.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


They always seem to be near the bottom of the list. Here is a link.

https://bit.ly/2Kd5Dqb

Στάλθηκε από το iPad με Tapatalk.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Feike also makes similar Max Bill Chronoscopes (*Feike FS021*), but they are usually a bit pricey ($150 on Amazon). The OEM is Shenzhen Postar Clock & Watch Co., Ltd. (*Postar PSD-2991*). They start at $43.50 wholesale (MOQ 100-299), and get down to $35.50 in quantities over 1000.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The dual balance wheel watch is an *Ailang 8821*, which is virtually identical to the *Binger B-8606M*. (Different brands, same catalog item from OEM) It uses a *JHLS-15*, 45 Jewel movement sold by *PTS Resources*, and manufactured by *Shanghai Watch Company*. While both balance wheels are functional, only one is driving the movement.
> 
> *https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/dual-open-heart-watch-how-does-work-4525145.html*
> 
> The second watch is a *Binger B-5071M*, with a 24 jewel, Sea-Gull? movement. *Chascomm* over on F72 may have a better idea on the movement, but the triple bow-tie looks like a Sea-Gull to me.


Thanks HoustonReal for a detailed helpful response.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Touché
> 
> Can you spot them?
> 
> Nicolas


Great collection my friend! 

Sure can recognize some of them... have a few of those myself (that Casio MDV106-1A, love mine to bits!).

But can you kindly tell me the one's that I have highlighted below (particularly which brand they are, for eg. I think that Presidential homage in the last row is by Holuns?):


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Great collection my friend!
> 
> Sure can recognize some of them... have a few of those myself (that Casio MDV106-1A, love mine to bits!).
> 
> But can you kindly tell me the one's that I have highlighted below (particularly which brand they are, for eg. I think that Presidential homage in the last row is by Holuns?):


Sure thing!

From left to right, top to bottom:

1) PAC MAN wristwatch Free Shipping *(US $3.42)* [from Ali Express]









2) FOSSIL JR1477 "Ellwood" Dual Time, on a brown leather strap









3) PANERAI Luminor 1950 3 Days GMT 24H PAM531 (one of my two luxury pieces)









4) BINGER Quartz B-9203M Steel strap Fixed Bezel *(US $33.61)* [from Ali Express] with a 38mm Batman Ceramic Bezel Insert for 40mm GMT sub mens watch *(US $13.20)* [from Ali Express]

























5) WINNER Men Watch Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch *(US $18.99)* [from Ali Express] with a shark mesh bracelet found at a garage sale.









6) HOLUNS Daydate Homage Watch Diamond Quartz Stainless Steel *(US $38.75)* [from Ali Express]









And finally:

7) 41mm CORGEUT luminous Brass Case Sapphire Glass Heritage Blackbay Bronze Homage *(US $145.00 - Or Direct Offer)* [from eBay] (I got it at $113)









Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

@Nicolas:

Thanks a ton for providing the links as well my friend... added them to my Wishlist! 

Being an ardent video gamer (currently playing Far Cry 5 on my PC) I have no choice but to get one of those Pac-Man watches! Just one of those things when you love something. Full marks to you for spotting these on Ali!

The Binger sub homage with the batman bezel looks wicked cool... was inserting the bezel difficult?

The FOSSIL JR1477 "Ellwood" looks beautiful. The little patch of wood in the dial looks really nicely finished. Too bad it's not available anymore. Can't even dig them up on eBay 

Here's a photograph of my beloved Casio MDV106-1A "Duro":


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I have no choice but to get one of those Pac-Man watches! Just one of those things when you love something. Full marks to you for spotting these on Ali!


It's a cool watch all right  Very fun to wear and a vibrant homage to old school videogames. I searched for other VG watches but they're not as cool (Zelda watches etc.)



tintin82 said:


> The Binger sub homage with the batman bezel looks wicked cool... was inserting the bezel difficult?


As easy as "abc"  I used a cutter knife to remove the old bezel insert (bad glue sticking it, you do some lever on the inside part and it pops up), but the tricky part is to stick back the old bezel, I did it with this 3M adhesive tape 2mm * 50M for smartphone repair *(1.59 €)* [from eBay].



tintin82 said:


> The FOSSIL JR1477 "Ellwood" looks beautiful. The little patch of wood in the dial looks really nicely finished. Too bad it's not available anymore. Can't even dig them up on eBay


I found mine on LeBonCoin, a free French marketplace a la eBay (but without any fee). eBay may have some from time to time, set an alert in case one shows up.

Nicolas


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> While their new promotional prices are already very low, I've been informed by Nakzen that using our "*WUS2018*" promo code in a *message to the seller* with your preorder will result in *an additional $1 discount! *Don't forget to follow the Nakzen Official Store for an extra 2% discount.


Way too tiny at 39mm. Would be much more compelling at 42mm to 44mm


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Way too tiny at 39mm. Would be much more compelling at 42mm to 44mm


For many forum members, 44mm is way too big. The beloved forum favorites, the Seiko SARB033 and SARB035, are 38.4mm.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Hello, I went through the same decision process a few months back and in the end I decided on the Invicta. I was going to buy the 8926OB, but due to the Amazon deals at that time, the 8927OB was cheaper than the plain version, so I bought that. Really the same watch but with a bit of 'gold bling'. I have not regretted the choice, for £87 I got a better Seiko movement than the nearest Seiko 5 and better WR, at least on paper, and a screw-down Crown. Timing wise it is well within a minute or so a week, either wearing or in the watch box, so I am well pleased. And it looks ok and is comfortable to wear, so if it packs up in a year or two I will just get another one!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Indeed, to me, the 39mm size is a feature, not a drawback. Especially on a dress watch.



HoustonReal said:


> For many forum members, 44mm is way too big. The beloved forum favorites, the Seiko SARB033 and SARB035, are 38.4mm.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Hello, I went through the same decision process a few months back and in the end I decided on the Invicta. I was going to buy the 8926OB, but due to the Amazon deals at that time, the 8927OB was cheaper than the plain version, so I bought that. Really the same watch but with a bit of 'gold bling'. I have not regretted the choice, for £87 I got a better Seiko movement than the nearest Seiko 5 and better WR, at least on paper, and a screw-down Crown. Timing wise it is well within a minute or so a week, either wearing or in the watch box, so I am well pleased. And it looks ok and is comfortable to wear, so if it packs up in a year or two I will just get another one!


That's a handsome looking Invicta 8927OB you have there. I have enjoyed wearing my 8928 for close to 3 years now and it's held up really nicely. Still works perfectly. I also have a Parnis sub homage (sterile dial) but wearing the Invicta is just so much more comfortable. The bracelet and weight of the watch feels just right on my wrists.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> And finally:
> 
> 7) 41mm CORGEUT luminous Brass Case Sapphire Glass Heritage Blackbay Bronze Homage *(US $145.00 - Or Direct Offer)* [from eBay] (I got it at $113)
> 
> ...


Right, this is the BB homage BY Parnis I have been thinking on getting:

https://tinyurl.com/y8lpanhr

It is cheaper than the Corguet ones on Ali. I seriously haven't gone past the $70 mark on Ali before. I've been on the fence with this one for quite a while now. Before getting the Corgeut did you consider the Parnis? If yes, then what made you go with the Corgeut then?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Right, this is the BB homage BY Parnis I have been thinking on getting:
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/y8lpanhr
> 
> It is cheaper than the Corguet ones on Ali. I seriously haven't gone past the $70 mark on Ali before. I've been on the fence with this one for quite a while now. Before getting the Corgeut did you consider the Parnis? If yes, then what made you go with the Corgeut then?


The sterile dial.

+ At the time a combination of availability and lower price on eBay 

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> The sterile dial.
> 
> + At the time a combination of availability and lower price on eBay
> 
> Nicolas


I can well understand you choosing the Corguet for the absence of any logo. Of late I have also been leaning towards sterile dials. The recent sterile Sea Dweller homage I got from Parnis has further rooted my love for them.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> For many forum members, 44mm is way too big. The beloved forum favorites, the Seiko SARB033 and SARB035, are 38.4mm.


To each their own. Just expressing my opinion. 42mm is the smallest I will go


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Does anybody know if this Dom watch really has a Seiko movement thanks.
Japanese Movement Men Mechanical Watch DOM Multifunction Watch Stainless Steel Sport Watch Mechanical Wristwatches Clock 2M-89BK

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm no expert, but it does look to me like a Seiko NH36A movement.



watchguy74 said:


> Does anybody know if this Dom watch really has a Seiko movement thanks.
> Japanese Movement Men Mechanical Watch DOM Multifunction Watch Stainless Steel Sport Watch Mechanical Wristwatches Clock 2M-89BK
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Actually, yeah, that's a Seiko NH36A movement, alright!

See this photo for reference:








Also, if you scroll down a bit on the AliEx page, you'll see a clearer photo of the movement, from which you can make out clearly that it's the NH35A.

*$34.22 for an NH36A movement stainless steel watch is a pretty nice find!!*

Here's the *AliEx link, for anyone who might be interested: http://bit.ly/2rD1pRO*

Note: Using the AliEx app, the watch on a leather strap is $34.22 and $40.34 on a steel bracelet. On web browser, it's fractionally more expensive.



watchguy74 said:


> Does anybody know if this Dom watch really has a Seiko movement thanks.
> Japanese Movement Men Mechanical Watch DOM Multifunction Watch Stainless Steel Sport Watch Mechanical Wristwatches Clock 2M-89BK
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> Does anybody know if this Dom watch really has a Seiko movement thanks.
> Japanese Movement Men Mechanical Watch DOM Multifunction Watch Stainless Steel Sport Watch Mechanical Wristwatches Clock 2M-89BK
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Besides the picture you included, showing a TMI NH36A in that specific model, what other proof do you need? Many Chinese brands now use Miyota or Seiko/TMI movements. The Japanese movement makers have Hong Kong offices and production facilities, to cater to Chinese manufacturers. These movements can be very price competitive with Chinese calibers, when purchased in large quantities. There are Chinese watches with Seiko NH36A movements, available on Amazon for as little as $39.99.

I'm not a huge fan of black cased watches, but for $35 on leather, or $41 with a bracelet, these look like a great deal.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Besides the picture you included, showing a TMI NH36A in that specific model, what other proof do you need?


I needed your expertise on identifying movements that's why I came here to double checkyes I think it is a great deal I'm just kind of scared that it's over 40mm by a tad thanks.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not a huge fan of black cased watches, but for $35 on leather, or $41 with a bracelet, these look like a great deal.


I agree I'm not a fan either I don't have one black cased watch in my collection.I could always give to my son or friend if I don't like it.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

If anybody needs a ladies watch, Nakzen is selling the ladies SL4043L models for *$15.96* to *$17.70*.
28mm x 8mm stainless steel case, 14mm leather bands, Japanese quartz movement


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) Do you know some good extensions to zoom the pictures for here (Dom watch above) i read NH35A (didn't you ?). Well with day & date we know it's actually called NH36A but why are they not providing the right picture ? Also why are they not including the movement in the text ? For example is the picture they provide as important as the text to ask Ali about it if if the watch comes with another movement than NH36A ? [Pictures show day & date, and NH35A ; which can't be ] (i already had a seller who provided another movement than the one in the pictures, they did not seem to care ...) Thanks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Duplicate posting seems to be a real problem now.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) Do you know some good extensions to zoom the pictures for here (Dom watch above) i read NH35A (didn't you ?). Well with day & date we know it's actually called NH36A but why are they not providing the right picture ? Also why are they not including the movement in the text ? For example is the picture they provide as important as the text to ask Ali about it if if the watch comes with another movement than NH36A ? [Pictures show day & date, and NH35A ; which can't be ] (i already had a seller who provided another movement than the one in the pictures, they did not seem to care ...) Thanks


This is when it's good to buy off Ali Express. If your watch comes with a movement that doesn't match the pictures, the Seller doesn't get paid. You can insist on a return, or work out a substantial discount with the seller. Unfortunately, DOM has not kept their website updated, so the M-89 product page is not available. I'm not sure if they Photoshopped the display back picture, or somehow the NH36A was assembled with an NH35A rotor.

I own a DOM W-624, and it's a really nice watch. As advertised, my DOM is made of Tungsten Carbide, and has a real sapphire crystal (tested by jeweler).

As for zooming pictures, right click on the image and open it in a new tab. You should be able to zoom to 100% by simple mouse clicks. To zoom larger, use "Ctrl +". "Ctrl -" reduces the window contents, and "Ctrl 0" returns everything to normal size.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Pagani Design chronograph PD2765
good materials, nice looking ,
link is in Youtube video description


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) This zooming option from within the browser itself is nice, i seldom used it (i'm rather used to extensions actually but last i used one does not work anymore) This is very interesting to know that Ali is considering pictures as part of the product description and thus takes it in consideration if product comes differently  . How much would you ask if the watch is coming with a wrong movement ? In general have you got a discount or "complain policy" ? For example on a leather bracelet i asked the seller about it as it has some defaults : i have no reply so far .. bit stitches seems loose, some traces on the bracelet itself (on leather i like i like it better as clean as possible when its brand new), and a default on the edge of the strap. I was not sure that i could ask them something for the price is not gigantic (but oh well, if they sell this price i guess they're making profit on it, arent' they ?). I did not provide any picture and have paid already, it's pretty possible that they'll be asking for a picture to see "with their own eyes" ; also maybe they won't even bother to answer for it's been paid already (i guess this is a good way to sort between sellers too).


----------



## Lived (Apr 3, 2018)

I would say thanks to HoustonReal for his advice. So this is my first ali watch, AESOP. Bought for 23$. Japanese movement, stainless steel on case and bracelet. For money and value it's a good deal.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

There is also a Xiaomi Ciga automatic watch - looks quite interesting...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The Nakzen "Pagoda" Pre-Sale Ending in a Few Hours - Shipping Starts Tomorrow

Nakzen SL1006G (on leather) - *$26.99* before additional discounts  see below 
Nakzen SS1006G (SS bracelet)- *$29.99* before additional discounts see below
39mm x 8mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Japanese quartz movement, 18mm leather strap w/pin buckle or stainless steel bracelet with solid end links and butterfly clasp, 30M WR

*Nakzen* is the upmarket, Japanese focused in-house brand of the Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD (Megir, Ruimas, Nakzen). The company is also an OEM manufacturer for several other brands including Jedir, Baogela and the Haldor Abissi 1000M diver.

While their new promotional prices are already very low, I've been informed by Nakzen that using our "*WUS2018*" promo code in a *message to the seller* with your preorder will result in *an additional $1 discount! *Don't forget to follow the Nakzen Official Store for an extra 2% discount.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) This zooming option from within the browser itself is nice, i seldom used it (i'm rather used to extensions actually but last i used one does not work anymore) This is very interesting to know that Ali is considering pictures as part of the product description and thus takes it in consideration if product comes differently  . How much would you ask if the watch is coming with a wrong movement ? In general have you got a discount or "complain policy" ? For example on a leather bracelet i asked the seller about it as it has some defaults : i have no reply so far .. bit stitches seems loose, some traces on the bracelet itself (on leather i like i like it better as clean as possible when its brand new), and a default on the edge of the strap. I was not sure that i could ask them something for the price is not gigantic (but oh well, if they sell this price i guess they're making profit on it, arent' they ?). I did not provide any picture and have paid already, it's pretty possible that they'll be asking for a picture to see "with their own eyes" ; also maybe they won't even bother to answer for it's been paid already (i guess this is a good way to sort between sellers too).


You have to confirm acceptance of the item for the Seller to get paid. You should never confirm acceptance without checking out the watch first for defects or misrepresentations. If you receive a watch that doesn't look like the pictures, Ali Express considers that dishonest. They expect that the Seller will ship a product that looks just like it does in their listing. I'm sure a minor logo change, or something of that nature may be an exception. The problem is that many listings have incorrect information. If you complain loudly, or the Seller is facing the prospect of processing a return, they are likely to offer you a partial refund.

I recently bought a Sinobi 1132 Coke diver off Amazon. It was listed as the 10 ATM version. When it came it was a 3 ATM model. Since I was unimpressed with the quality, I asked to return the watch. Instead, they gave me a full refund and let me keep the watch. It took me pressing my case for three or four emails until they processed the refund. I would have gladly sent it back, but it was clear a return was more trouble for them than it was worth, since the watch was no longer wrapped in plastic. They have finally changed the listing's initial information, but the pictures and full specifications still show 10 ATM and 100M WR.

Persistence, with an implied threat of a return or a bad review, will usually get you a partial or full refund.


----------



## radior2 (Feb 26, 2018)

Put my order in. Had to do something to take my mind off the Rockets loss last night.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Actually, yeah, that's a Seiko NH36A movement, alright!
> 
> See this photo for reference:
> View attachment 13135089
> ...


I think I have found my next AliEx bargain tryout! Fits my requirements, movement I recognise and costs me less than the price of a decent Chinese Meal for two, but has no nasties like MSG and probably won't be fattening, who could want more?

Many thanks for the heads up 

Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Besides the picture you included, showing a TMI NH36A in that specific model, what other proof do you need? Many Chinese brands now use Miyota or Seiko/TMI movements. The Japanese movement makers have Hong Kong offices and production facilities, to cater to Chinese manufacturers. These movements can be very price competitive with Chinese calibers, when purchased in large quantities. There are Chinese watches with Seiko NH36A movements, available on Amazon for as little as $39.99.
> 
> I'm not a huge fan of black cased watches, but for $35 on leather, or $41 with a bracelet, these look like a great deal.


I have to agree with the comments about Black, cased or dial watches. I bought a Miyota powered Cadisen from another site with a black strap and dial, it is a sort of Homage to the Longines Conquest. 







Now with a white shirt, dark suit, black shoes and I thought I looked the business and the watch set off the look. She who must be obeyed commented that I must be going to a funeral! Since then black watches have lost their appeal but the blue dial version does give me a bit of an itch I may need to scratch in the near future.

Jim o|


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I think I have found my next AliEx bargain tryout! Fits my requirements, movement I recognise and costs me less than the price of a decent Chinese Meal for two, but has no nasties like MSG and probably won't be fattening, who could want more?
> 
> Many thanks for the heads up
> 
> Jim


I've done the same should be interesting to see what it's like.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> While their new promotional prices are already very low, I've been informed by Nakzen that using our "*WUS2018*" promo code in a *message to the seller* with your preorder will result in *an additional $1 discount! *Don't forget to follow the Nakzen Official Store for an extra 2% discount.


I may be stupid, but since the presales prices are only valid using the Ali Express app, and that in the app placing your order actually pays it at the same time (not a 2-phase process like in, say, eBay app), I wonder how one actually gets those extra.discounts...

Did anyone manage to benefit from the WUS2018 discount /or/ the -2% by following the store?? On my side, I did both, but in the end price paid was price displayed...

Nicolas


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Don't like black cased, bezeled or dialed watches, but still itching for an NH35A stainless steel watch for under $35 USD?

Here's another * NH35A powered bargain from DOM, this one for just $32.36 USD (or less)*









Selling points:


$32.36 on leather, $37.76 on bracelet (using the AliEx app)
316L stainless steel
8 colorways to choose from
Less than the price of a decent Chinese Meal for two, but has no nasties like MSG and probably won't be fattening (as ObiWonWD40 would say)

Granted, jewels on the dial, and gold tone too, but, hey, at least it's not black cased or bezeled.

So pick your poison which, in this case, has gotta be better than MSG, right guys? ;-)

I just bought one myself. Came out to $28.36, as there was both a $2 seller discount and a $2 store coupon that applied automatically. I'll be using it to practice regulating.

- Henry

p.s. Actually, MSG probably isn't as bad for you as you think; my understanding is that it has a much worse reputation than it deserves.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have to agree with the comments about Black, cased or dial watches. I bought a Miyota powered Cadisen from another site with a black strap and dial, it is a sort of Homage to the Longines Conquest.
> Now with a white shirt, dark suit, black shoes and I thought I looked the business and the watch set off the look. She who must be obeyed commented that I must be going to a funeral! Since then black watches have lost their appeal but the blue dial version does give me a bit of an itch I may need to scratch in the near future.
> 
> Jim o|


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I may be stupid, but since the presales prices are only valid using the Ali Express app, and that in the app placing your order actually pays it at the same time (not a 2-phase process like in, say, eBay app), I wonder how one actually gets those extra.discounts...
> 
> Did anyone manage to benefit from the WUS2018 discount /or/ the -2% by following the store?? On my side, I did both, but in the end price paid was price displayed...
> 
> Nicolas


Without using the mobile app, the price is $26.53/$29.47 when you follow the Nakzen Official Store, and Nakzen will drop that to $25.53/$28.47 with the *WUS2018 *code sent in a message to Seller. I'm not sure what the prices are with the app.


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

mougino said:


> I may be stupid, but since the presales prices are only valid using the Ali Express app, and that in the app placing your order actually pays it at the same time (not a 2-phase process like in, say, eBay app), I wonder how one actually gets those extra.discounts...
> Did anyone manage to benefit from the WUS2018 discount /or/ the -2% by following the store?? On my side, I did both, but in the end price paid was price displayed...
> Nicolas


Hi Nicolas. When you select buy on the app the payment method pops up. You dismiss that and it places the order. The seller then sees that an order has been placed and if you added the discount code in the comments they will adjust the price. Then you can make payment. -Not as obvious as ebay.

The seller altered the price about 4 hours after I placed the order with discount comment.


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

Accidental dupe. Don't want to waste a post. Loving my Starking (picked up during Lovers Day sale)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

adhin said:


> Hi Nicolas. When you select buy on the app the payment method pops up. You dismiss that and it places the order. The seller then sees that an order has been placed and if you added the discount code in the comments they will adjust the price. Then you can make payment. -Not as obvious as ebay.
> 
> The seller altered the price about 4 hours after I placed the order with discount comment.


Thanks, not obvious indeed...

Well it'll be for next time! 

Nicolas


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

adhin said:


> View attachment 13141449
> 
> Accidental dupe. Don't want to waste a post. Loving my Starking (picked up during Lovers Day sale)


Not a wasted post IMHO  I bought one for myself about a month or so back and I agree, stunning watch for the money, looks as if it should have cost way more than it does and the higher beat movement does seem to give it quite impressive accuracy, well to me anyway, I don't have a timegrapher but checking it against a radio synchronised device AKA an Auriel Weather Station, it is within a couple of seconds daily. My only gripe, which is probably not that fair, is that the reserve seems to be short, but then again I have not measured it accurately so that is my impression............

And most importantly for me, sad person that I am :-s mine cost me less than the ubiquitous Chinese Meal :-!

Jim


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

About Nakzen : i forgot to enter the WUS2018 code _before_ buying the watch, well i knew the code but forgot to enter it .. so i told them but they said they can't do anything, i asked if they could refund on paypal but no answer since then. 

About the leather strap with defaults : they asked for a picture, i hope they'll give a partial refund.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Not a wasted post IMHO  ... My only gripe, which is probably not that fair, is that the reserve seems to be short, but then again I have not measured it accurately so that is my impression............ Jim


 Hello, could you please measure the power reserve of this Starking watch and tell us what real life says ? It's supposed to be around 30 hours according to what i read. Thanks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

adhin said:


> View attachment 13141449
> 
> Accidental dupe. Don't want to waste a post. Loving my Starking (picked up during Lovers Day sale)


I was just wondering if you had identified the logo under the balance wheel (by "WATER" on the back cover). Do you have a better picture? Starking claims this is an in-house movement, which I doubt. The logo could identify the real manufacturer. There has been a lot of interest and speculation as to who makes the "high-beat 2813".


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> About Nakzen : i forgot to enter the WUS2018 code _before_ buying the watch, well i knew the code but forgot to enter it .. so i told them but they said they can't do anything, i asked if they could refund on paypal but no answer since then.
> 
> About the leather strap with defaults : they asked for a picture, i hope they'll give a partial refund.


Mine shipped today. I'm curious how long it will take to get to Virginia, USA. Will it go e-packet?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Has anyone done a comparative review of a US$30-100 Starking or Guanqin sports or dress watch vs Swiss or Japanese competitors?

I did a comparison of a Burei to Seiko 5 earlier this year, and thought the Seiko had an edge, appropriate for the slightly higher price.

I would love to see that Starking compared to say an entry level $300 Hamilton, Seiko 5, or a Fossil with STP movement. Or a $3-500 CW or microbrand.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Do you have a link to that comparison? I'd love to give it a read. Thanks!



hanshananigan said:


> I did a comparison of a Burei to Seiko 5 earlier this year, and thought the Seco had barely and Edge, appropriate for the slightly higher price.


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello, could you please measure the power reserve of this Starking watch and tell us what real life says ? It's supposed to be around 30 hours according to what i read. Thanks


Definitely nowhere near 30 hours... mine usually didnt last more than 12 hours but since I rotate between watches I need to reset it each time I wear it anyway


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I was just wondering if you had identified the logo under the balance wheel (by "WATER" on the back cover). Do you have a better picture? Starking claims this is an in-house movement, which I doubt. The logo could identify the real manufacturer. There has been a lot of interest and speculation as to who makes the "high-beat 2813".


Mine has an SK stamped near the balance wheel. I presume that stands for Starking but I'm not going there.

Still a decent watch for the price.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Do you have a link to that comparison? I'd love to give it a read. Thanks!


Of note, I didn't claim it was a GOOD review... ☺

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/so-i-purchased-burei-3-hander-4593421-2.html


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Mine shipped today. I'm curious how long it will take to get to Virginia, USA. Will it go e-packet?


Mine got shipped this afternoon as well via Singapore Post to India. Should take 30 days to reach me.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

PAGANI DESIGN New Mens Watches Top Luxury Mechanical Watches Waterproof 30M Leather Fashion Casual Automatic Watch reloj hombre
http://s..........s.com/EvQJZb2E?fromSns=Tapatalk

Seiko cocktail alternative?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ronragus said:


> PAGANI DESIGN New Mens Watches Top Luxury Mechanical Watches Waterproof 30M Leather Fashion Casual Automatic Watch reloj hombre
> http://s..........s.com/EvQJZb2E?fromSns=Tapatalk
> 
> Seiko cocktail alternative?
> ...


Link does not work. Please use a url shortening service (e.g. http://bit.ly)


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Quote Originally Posted by manchette View Post
Hello, could you please measure the power reserve of this Starking watch and tell us what real life says ? It's supposed to be around 30 hours according to what i read. Thanks 



blakadder said:


> Definitely nowhere near 30 hours... mine usually didnt last more than 12 hours but since I rotate between watches I need to reset it each time I wear it anyway


Mine lasted 26 hours.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my Didun. Looks even better IRL.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello, could you please measure the power reserve of this Starking watch and tell us what real life says ? It's supposed to be around 30 hours according to what i read. Thanks


I will try to get you a figure in the next week or so, real life keeps getting in the way! Just from casual observation, if I have been wearing the watch all day then it seems to last overnight and to around lunchtime the following day, so given that it is taken off around 10pm it is still running well at noon the following day when I put it on to go off for lunch, so 14 hours no problem. It does hand wind, but not too easily, so I will stick it in the watch winder for 24hrs and then take it out and leave it running, just need to be sure I am around to observe when it stops. Need to get the interval video recording system working.

Jim


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Hi, everyone! I've been reading this thread for a while, but this is my first comment.

I'm looking for an automatic watch with screw in crown. Would be great SS case, but it's not a deal breaker.

I really like this one on Mobile Ali, but it's a Quartz:

https://m.........ss.com/item/32786501901.html

Btw, my budget is $40. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looking forward to it, Jim. But won't the watch itself tell you when it stopped? You'd just look at the time when you take it out of the winder, and then the time indicated when it's stopped running, then calculate the interval. If there's any confusion as to whether it stopped AM or PM, that's what the date wheel is for. So no need for video or observation, right? Or (always a possibility) am I missing something?



ObiWonWD40 said:


> I will try to get you a figure in the next week or so, real life keeps getting in the way! Just from casual observation, if I have been wearing the watch all day then it seems to last overnight and to around lunchtime the following day, so given that it is taken off around 10pm it is still running well at noon the following day when I put it on to go off for lunch, so 14 hours no problem. It does hand wind, but not too easily, so I will stick it in the watch winder for 24hrs and then take it out and leave it running, just need to be sure I am around to observe when it stops. Need to get the interval video recording system working.
> 
> Jim


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looking forward to it, Jim. But won't the watch itself tell you when it stopped? You'd just look at the time when you take it out of the winder, and then the time indicated when it's stopped running, then calculate the interval. If there's any confusion as to whether it stopped AM or PM, that's what the date wheel is for. So no need for video or observation, right? Or (always a possibility) am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No just me overthinking things as usual! o| Just because I have these Toys I do not have to play with them every day |> I will give your simple solution a try, should get the answer quicker.
Jim


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

jdfernan said:


> Hi, everyone! I've been reading this thread for a while, but this is my first comment.
> 
> I'm looking for an automatic watch with screw in crown. Would be great SS case, but it's not a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


Couldn't get link to work.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Ottski44 said:


> jdfernan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, everyone! I've been reading this thread for a while, but this is my first comment.
> ...


Try this URL:
https://m..........s.com/item/32786501901.html


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

jdfernan said:


> Ottski44 said:
> 
> 
> > jdfernan said:
> ...


I'm trying to type this: m . a l i e x p r e s s . c o m


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

jdfernan said:


> I'm trying to type this: m . a l i e x p r e s s . c o m


WUS arbitrarily censors ali express. Try using a url shortening service like bit.ly.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> jdfernan said:
> 
> 
> > I'm trying to type this: m . a l i e x p r e s s . c o m
> ...


Done: https://bit.ly/2IpPtxj


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

jdfernan said:


> Done: https://bit.ly/2IpPtxj


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> jdfernan said:
> 
> 
> > Done: https://bit.ly/2IpPtxj
> ...


That's the one I was talking about. It's a Datejust homage, but it has a quartz movement. I've recently bought a milgauss homage, but it came with a push-pull crown.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jdfernan said:


> That's the one I was talking about. It's a Datejust homage, but it has a quartz movement. I've recently bought a milgauss homage, but it came with a push-pull crown.


Isn't a screw down crown overkill, until you're looking trying for at least 100M WR? I went scuba diving with a 100M Seiko SND255P1 Flightmaster, but it was only a few months old, and had a screw down crown. The divemaster looked at it suspiciously, since it wasn't a real dive watch.

Are you going for anti-snag, or water resistance?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Any great cushion case or turtle-esque shaped watches on Ali Express? New to the AE arena, so not entirely sure which brands make the most sense.

Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> jdfernan said:
> 
> 
> > That's the one I was talking about. It's a Datejust homage, but it has a quartz movement. I've recently bought a milgauss homage, but it came with a push-pull crown.
> ...


I couldn't agree with you more. It's for anti snag: I'm searching for a beater.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This is my 'Meister' Binger with a burgundy strap that I bought for it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

1afc said:


> Mine has an SK stamped near the balance wheel. I presume that stands for Starking but I'm not going there.
> 
> Still a decent watch for the price.


MY bad! Starking actually formed its own movement manufacturing company in 2014, Shenzhen Jingrui Movement Co., Ltd. https://www.amazon.com/sp?seller=A318YZ4WAVEGF4


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

So would it be fair to say that our beloved Starking has an in-house movement? If so, this watch just seems too good to be true, doesn't it?



HoustonReal said:


> MY bad! Starking actually formed its own movement manufacturing company in 2014, Shenzhen Jingrui Movement Co., Ltd. https://www.amazon.com/sp?seller=A318YZ4WAVEGF4


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello, could you please measure the power reserve of this Starking watch and tell us what real life says ? It's supposed to be around 30 hours according to what i read. Thanks


Mine worked for 34 hours and 5 minutes after being fully wound.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> So would it be fair to say that our beloved Starking has an in-house movement? If so, this watch just seems too good to be true, doesn't it?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Rather than too good to be true I would say that it represents incredible value for money, which is where I guess Starking as a company are going. I have been looking at a few of their other offerings and I am getting that tingle in my palms and the credit card is quaking in my wallet. Any way I have to resist for the time being as two more are in the post as I write and my 'Chinese Meal Budget' is about exhausted for this month. But next month is my Birthday, so got to be a "double bubble" month and some toys could be in the offing, but then I was going to buy a new car and my camera fetish is creating a problem again and "she who must be obeyed" groaned this morning when she noticed I was scanning the watch pages on Ye Olde Ali...

Jim


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13145621
> 
> 
> This is my 'Meister' Binger with a burgundy strap that I bought for it.


That's a beauty! Tell us more: Case dimentions? Is it made of SS? What about the movement?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13145621
> 
> 
> This is my 'Meister' Binger with a burgundy strap that I bought for it.


I got the same watch but it looks so much better with that strap. Where did you buy it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13145621
> 
> 
> This is my 'Meister' Binger with a burgundy strap that I bought for it.


These are on ali, around £60+, 39.5mm approx across the stainless steel case, Seiko NH35A movement.
I got the 20mm burgundy strap off ebay seller 'aussiestraps' in Australia and i'm in England, so not easy at the time. There might be more around now, I haven't checked lately?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my first Nakzen. It looks and feels like a 20 dollar watch. Nothing special and a bit of a disapointment

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## escapism (May 17, 2018)

@m3ga

That model seems to have hardlex crystal according to their advertised specs, also those hands seem really thin, much more thinner than what they look like in the promo pics. Interesting to see how the Pagodas turn out to be.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

escapism said:


> @m3ga
> 
> That model seems to have hardlex crystal according to their advertised specs, also those hands seem really thin, much more thinner than what they look like in the promo pics. Interesting to see how the Pagodas turn out to be.


The hands almost seem thinfoil. Numbers are printed. A got quite a few cheap watches from Ali but those are much better and also cheaper than 20 bucks.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

m3ga said:


> The hands almost seem thinfoil. Numbers are printed. A got quite a few cheap watches from Ali but those are much better and also cheaper than 20 bucks.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Sounds like a candidate for the "Worst of Ali" thread.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Any idea what movement is in this watch Houston I really like the dial don't see any info on movement.
https://bit.ly/2Lf9295









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Just thought I'd share my purchases from Ali that I received recently.

To test the waters for my 1st order I ordered this DW clone.









An OK watch I guess for a summer's day with a decent strap. I paid approx. 14 euros which I've learned since then was probably too much.

Next I ordered this Nomos Lambda homage from Guanqin:
















I was pleasantly surprised when I received it, nice fine mesh bracelet, sapphire crystal (did the waterdrop test), hacking Huangzou automatic, functioning power reserve indicator, blued hands etc.
In fact I liked it so much I also ordered the RG one on leather:

View attachment 13149087























Great watches these, feeling very solid, nice finishing, and at around 60 euros a real bargain!

Thus encouraged I now ordered a more expensive watch of a brand that can't even be found on the forum but which I liked the looks of. It's available in two variants:






























I liked them both but in the end ordered the RG one with blue dial:
















Very pleased with it, the finishing of the nicely designed case is outstanding and the dial is decorated with a sunburst guilloche pattern and a RG moon. There's an applied roman IX, little RG bars @3 and a RG date window frame, all perfectly aligned. Strap is padded and of a very decent quality with nice even stitches.
Movement is a non-hacking Miyota 82xx with day date complication, crystal is sapphire. The only con here is the lack of AR, which makes me think I should have gone for the YG white dial version...
This Rolendo (which appears to be a genuine brand with their own chinese website) came at around 140 euros shipped.

The last watch I received was this Binger automatic:









It's available in a lot of different colours and comes with a Seiko NH35A movement, sapphire crystal and on a nice fine mesh. For a chinese watch it has a very atypical, almost Scandinavian minimalistic design which makes for a nice change.
I liked the black dial with blue second hand but was afraid of too much reflection from the crystal so in the end I went for the grey dial. It's not exactly the color as depicted on the website and has no sunray effect to speak of, but has a slight brownish tint. It's a striking color and together with the black second hand makes the watch really stand out imo.
















Price was 66 euros shipped, again a bargain I think.

Finally, next on my wantlist is this Binger. If someone has any experience with this watch I'd be most interested!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jovame said:


> Just thought I'd share my purchases from Ali that I received recently.


Congratulations! Wear them in good health 

Nicolas


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

jovame said:


> Just thought I'd share my purchases from Ali that I received recently.
> 
> To test the waters for my 1st order I ordered this DW clone.
> 
> ...


Hi, I have this watch, really nice and solid with Seiko movement, I think is 42 or 44mm diameter size, here and 2 photos, sorry for the quality new phone is on the way.









Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these:
> View attachment 13100909


I ordered the same sterile California dial at $2.55, and received_ this_:









While _that_ was advertised:









I opened a dispute.

Nicolas


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

evritis said:


> Hi, I have this watch, really nice and solid with Seiko movement, I think is 42 or 44mm diameter size, here and 2 photos, sorry for the quality new phone is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, looks good!

Does the blue dial have a sunray effect, like in the Ali pics?
Do you get a lot of reflection from the crystal?


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Yes, the dial have sunray effect, for the reflections is the usual for this type of watches.


jovame said:


> Thanks, looks good!
> 
> Does the blue dial have a sunray effect, like in the Ali pics?
> Do you get a lot of reflection from the crystal?


Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I ordered the same sterile California dial at $2.55, and received_ this_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A little better with some black water paint, and a reluming job:


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

These real life pictures still look more appealing than the ali pictures.



evritis said:


> Hi, I have this watch, really nice and solid with Seiko movement, I think is 42 or 44mm diameter size, here and 2 photos, sorry for the quality new phone is on the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

mougino said:


> I ordered the same sterile California dial at $2.55, and received_ this_:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know why these sellers do it!
Mine arrived with a few small cracks in the glass and faulty applied black paint on the dial, but I got a refund. I used Poliwatch on the cracks, inside and outside and now the birdsfoot crack is almost invisible, the one other is tolerable for a free watch.
The number lume on mine is excellent! Up near Seiko! The hand lume is terrible. For anyone who knows hand sizes or how to lume hands definately worth the cheap price, also worth the price just for the strap.

edit:
Just saw your following post, so, "reluming as you have done"


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Nakzen SL4050L *Unisex/Ladies 36mm Minimalist watch w/Sapphire Crystal - *$26.51* 
[$27.51 (43% discount for following Nakzen AliX store) - $1 *WUS2018* discount code in Message to Seller]

Available in three colorways: Silver w/White Face & Blue Hands, Gold w/White Face and Silver w/Black Face


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Jovame : thanks for the pictures


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Nakzen SL4050L *Unisex/Ladies 36mm Minimalist watch w/Sapphire Crystal - *$26.51*
> [$27.51 (43% discount for following Nakzen AliX store) - $1 *WUS2018* discount code in Message to Seller]
> 
> Available in three colorways: Silver w/White Face & Blue Hands, Gold w/White Face and Silver w/Black Face


Meh. Looks really like any other $5 minimalist watch, but costs $27.90...

Plus I strongly doubt they have a "Swiss Movt" as printed on the dial 

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Meh. Looks really like any other $5 minimalist watch, but costs $27.90...
> 
> Plus I strongly doubt they have a "Swiss Movt" as printed on the dial
> 
> Nicolas


The $5 versions usually have cheap alloy cases, PU leather straps, printed or sloppy dials and idices, Chinese quartz, and certainly don't have sapphire crystals. Also, I haven't seen other versions with blue hands. My guess would be these are the same quality as a Daniel Wellington, but with sapphire and a very reasonable price. The movement is made by Ronda. Ronda and ISA produce some very competitively priced quartz "export" movements (usually with reduced jewel counts), and it's surprising how few manufacturers use them in order to claim "Swiss Movt."

*http://www.meigeerwatch.com/men-watches/minimalism/dw-style-minimalism-mens-watch/*

The Nakzen brand is targeted towards the Japanese market, and they don't accept junk. In some ways, comparing these Nakzens to a $5 Geneva, is like comparing an Invicta quartz Pro Diver to a Reginald or a Deerfun.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> Any idea what movement is in this watch Houston I really like the dial don't see any info on movement.
> https://bit.ly/2Lf9295
> 
> 
> ...


My best guess would be some version of the Dixmont DG28/DG38 series. Nanning also makes almost identical movements. Without a good picture of the area below the balance wheel, it's hard to see the maker's logo.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> My best guess would be some version of the Dixmont DG28/DG38 series. Nanning also makes almost identical movements. Without a good picture of the area below the balance wheel, it's hard to see the maker's logo.


Thank you sir.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## arcturus (Mar 19, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> I laughed out loud at this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it lost it at one of the battles in Westeros.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looking forward to it, Jim. But won't the watch itself tell you when it stopped? You'd just look at the time when you take it out of the winder, and then the time indicated when it's stopped running, then calculate the interval. If there's any confusion as to whether it stopped AM or PM, that's what the date wheel is for. So no need for video or observation, right? Or (always a possibility) am I missing something?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


OK so I wound the watch fully, I think , in my watch winder and left it running in a watch box on my desk. I got 34hrs and a smidge under 10mins runtime so that seems to be the reserve time. To be scientifically correct I should run the test 3 times and quote the average but 34hrs 9mins is my estimate for the the reserve time on this watch, which for my purposes is ok. If I wear it today and put it on my night-stand then it will give me the time in the morning and still be running should I want to keep on wearing it the next day. But to be fair, I tend to wear a different watch, especially if I plan to do something that day. When I was working I always wore a quartz, either a basic watch, chronograph, or a Kinetic. But as there are three radio synchronised time pieces in the house it is dead easy to get an accurate time-check to set the days watch to. 

Jim


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thank you very much


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ruimas, the "Swiss" brand of the Shenzhen-Meigeer Watch Company, LTD (Megir, Nakzen and Ruimas in-house brands, as well as OEM), has two new LeLocle homages.
*
RUIMAS Official Store*

*Ruimas RS6059G* Automatic series - *under $56* 39mm w/sapphire










*Ruimas RS6060G/RS6060L* 39mm or 28mm Men's and Ladies' quartz models, w/sapphire * $21-$36*


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey folks, does anoyone know of a yellow gold diver on a bracelet? Quartz or automatic, does not matter. Asking for a friend.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

konax said:


> Hey folks, does anoyone know of a yellow gold diver on a bracelet? Quartz or automatic, does not matter. Asking for a friend.


What price range? Quartz or automatic? Does it need to be 200M or more WR? Invicta makes real 200M WR dive watches under $100. There are gold Deerfun "divers" for under $15.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> What price range? Quartz or automatic? Does it need to be 200M or more WR? Invicta makes real 200M WR dive watches under $100. There are gold Deerfun "divers" for under $15.


@HoustonReal do you know of any turtle-esque or cushion case divers on AE? Looking for an auto.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barto123 (Mar 9, 2017)

Hi guys,

I've been looking at this pagani design chronograph watch (model number W312501) which says the case is made from Stainless steel, but I've found these listings to be pretty inaccurate at times. (For example, half of the Benyar watches say stainless, the other half say alloy case, and I know they are alloy).

Anyone know if it is infact stainless steel? I hate alloy cases with a passion, but I'd snap one of them up if they were confirmed 316L.

I can't post a link because my post count isnt high enough.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rabirnie said:


> @HoustonReal do you know of any turtle-esque or cushion case divers on AE? Looking for an auto.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Semdu, Merkur and Sharkey all make Seiko 6105 homages using the same case. Semdu SD7098, Merkur Oceanmaster and Sharkey Apocolypse. None are available on AE, but they can be found on Alibaba, TaoBao and eBay. Vostok also makes cushion case Amphibia models (090,150).










If you don't care about WR, there are quite a few cheap Panerai homages on Ali Express.


----------



## flyingelephant (Apr 11, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Semdu, Merkur and Sharkey all make Seiko 6105 homages using the same case. Semdu SD7098, Merkur Oceanmaster and Sharkey Apocolypse. None are available on AE, but they can be found on Alibaba, TaoBao and eBay. Vostok also makes cushion case Amphibia models (090,150).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is WR?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

flyingelephant said:


> What is WR?


WR = water resistance


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

For Vostok Amphibia it is 200m


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

NAKZEN Store sent me real life shots of the blue Pagoda:

For those who missed it, there are still 28 units available on AliX NAKZEN Pagoda *(US $28.85 - $32.06)* [from Ali Express].

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> NAKZEN Store sent me real life shots of the blue Pagoda:
> 
> For those who missed it, there are still 28 units available on AliX NAKZEN Pagoda *(US $28.85 - $32.06)* [from Ali Express].
> 
> Nicolas


You just saved me the trouble of posting these. In these photos the dial looks Pearl White or Silver White, not Silver Sunburst, and the blue hands look much less intense and over saturated. It's hard to tell until we are able to see it in sunlight and without the protective plastic. I think t actually looks better in these new photos!

Wow! If it turns out not to have a solid sapphire crystal, I'll be surprised. It touts "sapphire" front and back, plus an extra sticker.

The *WUS2018* code will still take off an extra $1.00. Place your order, but select other payment method, and then don't pay. Leave a "Message for Seller" with the coupon code, and they will reduce you price within 3-24 hours (during Chinese working hours - GMT +8). You can pay once they reduce the price.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

flyingelephant said:


> What is WR?





hanshananigan said:


> WR = water resistance


 WRONG. WR = Wrist Radius, or ... sometimes, Wasted Refund ;-)


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

This is my latest find on AliX

https://bit.ly/2s1aXoS

I am not sure if it was a mistake or a promotion, but I paid just over £30 delivered, sadly the price has gone up. So for a Longines Consort homage with a Miyota 2015 movement I was just a little bit pleased with myself b-)









So the strap leaves a bit to be desired and I am not a fan of the deployment clasps and with a stiff leather (it says) strap it is not easy to fasten. But overall I am happy with this and more important, significant others like it too |> so this is going to stick around for a while but it will get a new strap when I decide what type.

Now a question for those who have far more knowledge that I on these subjects, you can buy the exact same watch on AliX and Gearb from different manufacturers, one name that springs to mind is Cadisen. So my question is does the watch industry work like the computer industry, in that there are very few Real Manufacturers but loads of what I would call "badge engineers" i.e. people who get say 1,000 pieces from a manufacturer to their spec and with their name on it? I used to do this for customers who wanted Laptops or Tablets, get a batch made to their spec and screen printed with their name, worked out about a third of the price of branded products!

When I get the photos together I will post another more prolific example of this practice that I have observed, but if anyone can give an insight I for one would welcome it. Finally here is the quote from Ochstin about them..........:think:

Ochstin Watch is a high-tech company who engages in research and development, produce, marketing and service of Ochstin Men's Watches and Ochstin Woman's Watches. Ochstin Watch is one watch brand in the company which exerts to create intelligent terminal products.Ochstin Watch was officially established in 2010 with the goal to provide the world with the perfect watch product for the rest of us.

Ochstin Watch has more than 80 employees, among those there are hundreds of talents in R&D and engineering departments. Ochstin Watch, as a consumer electronics brand, won its domestic and international attention by launching Ochstin Men's Watches and Ochstin Woman's Watches.

After years of researching and management, Ochstin Watch has accumulated rich experiences in the mobile device development, producing and marketing.

I am so glad I know that, I think o|
Regards Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rkovac said:


> For Vostok Amphibia it is 200m


Same for the Semdu/Sharkey/Merkur trio. Most of the cheap PAM homages are 30M - 50M WR.

BTW - The Semdu is available on rubber or leather for single item purchase from Alibaba: *$100 plus shipping ($17.26 to USA)*. (I found my previous post on WUS)

With some of the great deals that have come up on actual Seiko Turtles, I'm not sure how much of a "bargain" these are in the $165 and up price range.










OR a Seiko Tuna homage for $115 + $17.26 shipping to USA. Both are 200M WR, with NH35A movements and sapphire crystals.








[video]http://vodcdn.video.taobao.com/oss/taobao-ugc/5861ca4e6c7c4185959afdc937e383e7/1503222700/video.mp4[/video]


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> This is my latest find on AliX
> 
> https://bit.ly/2s1aXoS
> 
> I am not sure if it was a mistake or a promotion, but I paid just over £30 delivered, sadly the price has gone up. So for a Longines *Consort* homage with a *Miyota 2015* movement I was just a little bit pleased with myself b-)


I think you mean Miyota 8215. The 2015 is a quartz movement. Also, Longines *Conquest*.

My guess would be that Cadisen and Ochstin bought the same catalog piece from the OEM. Cadisen sprung for a little extra water resistance.










Back in February, Gearbest was selling the Cadisen for under $39 with the right coupon.

As for you other question, yes, many of the "mushroom brands", are just brands that use OEM/ODM manufacturers. Minimum Order Quantities (MOQ) for custom branding are usually in the 300 to 500 range, with reduced unit pricing in larger quantities. These MOQs usually allow a choice of multiple colorways within the MOQ order (example:100 or 150 each color).

OEM - Original Equipment Manufacturer - Catalog items with some options and custom branding. Some companies are strictly OEM assembly factories, and buy stock cases and parts.

ODM - Original Design Manufacturer - Able to produce true custom designs from customer drawings. Will work with customer during the design process to iron out production realities (not all design features are economically viable to produce).

*Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD* has three in-house brands, *Megir*, Nakzen and Ruimas. They also produce watches for Jedir, Baogela, Haldor, and many others. The Haldor Abissi is a rebranded Nakzen catalog item S9049G, but Haldor insists they have ISO certified their watches in Switzerland, and have somehow adjusted a Standard Grade ETA-2824-2 in 5 positions, making it a Top Grade movement.










SKMEI produces their own SKMEI and Umeishi watches, but they also are an OEM/ODM manufacturer. *Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co.Ltd* has the Brigada brand, but is also a OEM/ODM.

There are hundreds of OEM and ODM companies in China, with most being centered around Shenzhen or Guangzhou. Sea-Gull will even act as an OEM/ODM, but Aevig had their Super Compressor design stolen.

*Starking*, surprisingly, not only produces watches, but opened up their own movement factory in 2014.

FYI - There is an Ochstin watch (OC2002) whose back cover shows Oubaoer branding (OB2002), and many Ochstin and Torbollo/Hemsut watches seem to be identical catalog pieces, sometimes with the same model numbers, but with different letters in front. The Ochstin Official store on AliEx often displays Oubaoer models in their listings, but doesn't sell the brand in their store. They do cross market with the Oubaoer Official store, with reciprocal links. Many of these brands don't put a great deal of thought, or any, into design. They simply choose a catalog item, like 6046G, and turn it into the Ochstin GQ046 with custom branding on the face, case back, leather strap and buckle or clasp.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> WRONG. WR = Wrist Radius, or ... sometimes, Wasted Refund ;-)


Wrong Response?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> This is my latest find on AliX
> 
> https://bit.ly/2s1aXoS
> 
> ...


Shen Zhen BoDu Watch Industry Co., Ltd. have this watch in their OEM catalog.

Sub cases, oyster cases, aquaterra cases, Etc are made by who knows how many OEM manufacturers. The volume must be much higher, though, given the popularity of those cases, making it economically feasible for multiple companies to produce similar cases.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice find, Jim! Especially at the price you were able to get it at.

Interestingly, while this Ochstin does look identical to the Cadisen, the Cadisen is a confirmed 39mm diameter, whereas this one is listed as being either 41 or 42mm. So either we've got some mismeasurements, or maybe they're including the crown, or maybe Ochstin and Cadisen aren't sourcing identical parts after all?

At any rate, a shame that the Cadisen didn't come in these other colorways, as I'd have preferred an alternative to the all-black Cadisen. I do note, though, that in these photos of the Ochstin, the included strap has white stitching, which I think is a big improvement over the Cadisen's black strap with black stitching.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> This is my latest find on AliX
> 
> https://bit.ly/2s1aXoS
> 
> ...


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi all,

Does anyone have experience with karebo? This one looks great.https://bit.ly/2wZSaAm

thanks

edit: unfortunately not a true moonphase


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Ochstin Watch has more than 80 employees, among those there are hundreds of talents in R&D...


Hahahaha

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kovy71 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone have experience with karebo? This one looks great.https://bit.ly/2wZSaAm
> 
> ...


I posted this above somewhere.
Not a real moonphase, but then, I did not want one. AM/PM indicator suits me fine.

Very accurate, mine is.
I do wish it were more legible, but it it what it is - a "dressy" watch, so I accept it.

View attachment 13154453


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

Do you have an experience with Natural Park? I see the woman version in the picture, but I can not find on Ali at all.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I think you mean Miyota 8215. The 2015 is a quartz movement. Also, Longines *Conquest*.
> 
> Back in February, Gearbest was selling the Cadisen for under $39 with the right coupon.


Yes, sorry about that, finger trouble, Monday morning, good weekend, foggy head: happens quite frequently;-)

I managed to bag a Black Cadisen for around $44 about 3 months back, but significant other does not like it so it is in an office drawer at present, but I must measure and photograph side by side as memory tells me they are the same size, but who knows. There is a difference in the movements in that Ochstin must have sprung for a customised rotor with their branding on it but apart from that I think they are identical.

From what you say it would seem that the watch business is about as confused as the computer business. At one time there were only about five companies who made laptop computer mother boards, so most machines were/are based on the same key components, stuffed into different cases, or something like that. Seems that if you have the cash up front, you can spec your own watch and get it from the OEMs with your own branding and the features you want, as long as you want to buy enough. This sort of explains something, a while back my wife entered a Swimming Marathon and raised a bunch of money for her chosen charity. This was sponsored by a multi-national commercial organisation who gave away a goody bag of things which along with the towels and swimming hat also included a 10atm divers quartz watch. After a while the battery died so I said that was probably the end of the watch. But I unscrewed the back a lo and behold I found a nice branded Miyota quartz movement, so I figured it was worth a new silver oxide battery and it has been going strong ever since! So rather than some junk give away it was as decent watch, just the branding makes it look cr*p. I guess that they probably got a whole bunch of these for very little money in reality from some OEM. I did the same sort of thing with 10.1" Android tablets, with a decent processor and memory, they cost around £27 each. The customer bought 10% more than needed and if one died they just replaced it. In the end the most expensive part of that project, which was for a hotel chain, was the custom software development.

Thanks for your information though, it has satisfied my curiosity and confirmed my suspicions.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I posted this above somewhere.
> Not a real moonphase, but then, I did not want one. AM/PM indicator suits me fine.
> 
> Very accurate, mine is.
> ...


Oh no, does the month Advance by itself?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

andrea.b1 said:


> Do you have an experience with Natural Park? I see the woman version in the picture, but I can not find on Ali at all.
> View attachment 13154611


You can find it. Has to do something with bad translation. Try to translate it to your own language and search then.

For ex. https://goo.gl/uJQ24k

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jim, what colorway did you decide on this time with your Ochstin?

Also, once you receive it, I'd be very curious to hear how the Ochstin stacks up against the Cadisen.

- Henry



ObiWonWD40 said:


> Yes, sorry about that, finger trouble, Monday morning, good weekend, foggy head: happens quite frequently;-)
> 
> I managed to bag a Black Cadisen for around $44 about 3 months back, but significant other does not like it so it is in an office drawer at present, but I must measure and photograph side by side as memory tells me they are the same size, but who knows. There is a difference in the movements in that Ochstin must have sprung for a customised rotor with their branding on it but apart from that I think they are identical.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea.b1 (Mar 4, 2011)

m3ga said:


> andrea.b1 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have an experience with Natural Park? I see the woman version in the picture, but I can not find on Ali at all.
> ...


I see only 39 mm dial. 
I do not see the smaller version in shop.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Oh no, does the month Advance by itself?


It automatically goes to 31 every month, so it would require resetting every now and then.
And you can use one of the pushers to change it.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Jim, what colorway did you decide on this time with your Ochstin?
> 
> Also, once you receive it, I'd be very curious to hear how the Ochstin stacks up against the Cadisen.
> 
> ...


I have them both Henry, the Ochstin is Rose Gold-White, which is better than the Cadisen, which is Black Bezel - Black dial, which I thought would look smart but my fashion consultant did not agree, hence it is relegated to the drawer for now. From a watch point of view they are a case of 6 or 2X3. The differences are mainly aesthetic and a matter of taste which according to the authority I am lacking! I think they are exactly the same size, but later this week I will take side by side photos and measure if there is a visible difference!

Regards

Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> There is a difference in the movements in that Ochstin must have sprung for a customised rotor with their branding on it but apart from that I think they are identical.


It's unusual to use custom rotor or rotor plate on an actual Miyota, since most Chinese brands want to trumpet the Japanese movement. Does the movement hack by any chance? A Dixmont or Nanning 2813 will drop right in any case that fits the Miyota 8215, and save the brand a couple of bucks per unit. Are there adjustment marks on the balance arm, or logos under the balance wheel?


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

I ordered from amazon. I was excited to get but ultimately it was Meh for me. Not horrible but didn’t seem like worth the $$.

This is in response to the Karebo question. Mine was grey like the photo.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

andrea.b1 said:


> Do you have an experience with Natural Park? I see the woman version in the picture, but I can not find on Ali at all.
> View attachment 13154611


Reminds me of those cheap ones recently added to AliX (and to my wishlist):

REBIRTH Top Brand Luxury Quartz Nylon Man Wristwatch *(US $6.66)* [from Ali Express]









BSL997 BAOSAILI Brand High Quality Classical Casual Leather Analog Watch *(US $6.41)* [from Ali Express]

















BSL1021 BAOSAILI Unisex Vogue High Quality PU Leather Alloy Case Dial Display Analog Watches *(US $6.59)* [from Ali Express]

















Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello Gang  About the Nakzen Pagoda some of us are expecting : Nice pics you got there from the real life realm  . I'm now confident it'll look good. When you'll receive the watch would you please share your opinion on the crystal ? i.e real saphire or not, and how you made it for sure (if you can). So that we can see if when they said comes true. Thanks  . Also i 'm wondering how much store they've got at Nakzen ? It looks like they opened a new one at the beginning of May : how come ? Is it a way to increase the store value ? (customer satisfaction is now back to 100% when it was 92% in the old one ..) . // On something else now : i bought recently a Ruimas watch, it came ok but after a few days a jewel went out of its original place... i was sorry about that, i told the seller and the seller is ok to send a new watch but they're asking 5$ for shipping : would you go for it ? Is it usual practise ? (i tought they would refund totally but it seems that if i pay for shipping it will help them to send it so that i can judge the "real" quality of their products)\o/ (i paid the watch 35euros : see it here ; https://fr.al_express.com/item/Top-...796.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40696c37C55NtE ) Thanks in advance


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Amazon Cheaper Than Ali Express on these Starkings!*

*Starking BM0980* Swiss Quartz Movement with Seconds Subdial - *$14.99**($17.99 - $3 instant coupon)*
40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, Swiss quartz movement, small second hand










*Starking BM0990* (Piaget Polo homage) Quartz Chronograph - *$20.00** ($22 - $2 instant coupon)*
41mm x 10mm 316L stainless steel case and bracelet, quartz chronograph movement


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

On the one hand, that Starking Piaget Polo chrono homage looks like a lot of fun (and possibly a lot of watch) for a mere $20. On the other hand, I already have WAY too many watches.

Anyone who already has one care to weigh in with their thoughts on this model?

HoustonReal, when you find and share these deals, how often do you jump on them yourself?



HoustonReal said:


> *Amazon Cheaper Than Ali Express on these Starkings!*
> 
> *Starking BM0980* Swiss Quartz Movement with Seconds Subdial - *$14.99**($17.99 - $3 instant coupon)*
> 40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, Swiss quartz movement, small second hand
> ...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Can any of you horological folks tell me how to read the second hand/dial in the first watch :-s ;-) ?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Amazon Cheaper Than Ali Express on these Starkings!*
> 
> *Starking BM0980* Swiss Quartz Movement with Seconds Subdial - *$14.99**($17.99 - $3 instant coupon)*
> 40mm x 8mm stainless steel case, Swiss quartz movement, small second hand


via Imgflip Meme Generator


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> via Imgflip Meme Generator


The one time it SHOULD have "Swiss" on the dial, and it doesn't!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

manchette said:


> [snip] i bought recently a Ruimas watch, it came ok but after a few days a jewel went out of its original place... i was sorry about that, i told the seller and the seller is ok to send a new watch but they're asking 5$ for shipping : would you go for it ? Is it usual practise ? (i tought they would refund totally but it seems that if i pay for shipping it will help them to send it so that i can judge the "real" quality of their products)\o/ (i paid the watch 35euros : see it here ; https://fr.al_express.com/item/Top-...796.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.40696c37C55NtE ) Thanks in advance


It's a tough call for me at this price point. There is no warranty, I assume. The seller could say that you are SOL because you could have abused the watch, and it's not worth them paying to have it returned and inspect it (and some grey dealers have you pay, even if the watch is DOA!).

So its largely a matter of the seller's reputation.

I think $5 is reasonable. They are likely losing money on the replacement in any case. If you want to push it, suggest that you give them $5 for shipping but request $5 in credit toward a later purchase in their store. They will still likely recoup some of the losses, for example, if you later buy a watch that gives them $10 - $5 = $5 profit.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Can any of you horological folks tell me how to read the second hand/dial in the first watch :-s ;-) ?
> View attachment 13156177


What's to know? 
Start at 60 and go right ->
Yes the 17 and 43 markers are missing but it's not a chrono.

Poor old 8 looks sad though!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> It's unusual to use custom rotor or rotor plate on an actual Miyota, since most Chinese brands want to trumpet the Japanese movement. Does the movement hack by any chance? A Dixmont or Nanning 2813 will drop right in any case that fits the Miyota 8215, and save the brand a couple of bucks per unit. Are there adjustment marks on the balance arm, or logos under the balance wheel?


Here is a quote from the actual AliX description of what I thought I bought???

OCHSTIN Men's Self-wind Automatic Mechanical watch Gentleman Genuine Leather Strap Military Clock Waterproof Relogio Masculino

This Is A High Quality Original Brand Watch, Janpan Movement Self-wind Automatic Mechanical and Sapphire Dial

Model No.: A021A

Features: Stainless steel Case,Genuine Leather Strap, Import Self-wind Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch,waterproof,Hardlex,Auto Date.

Movement: Import Quartz movement

Case Back: Stainless Steel

Case Diameter:42mm (Approx)

Thickness :12mm (Approx)

Length:235mm (Approx))

Strap: Genuine Leather Strap

Glass: Hardlex

Water resist: 3ATM = 3Bar

Package included: 1 x Brand watch

So it is a Janpan movement which explains it all!

Jim


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Here is a quote from the actual AliX description of what I thought I bought???
> 
> OCHSTIN Men's Self-wind Automatic Mechanical watch Gentleman Genuine Leather Strap Military Clock Waterproof Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


It is also
Self-wind Automatic Mechanical
And
Import Quartz movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> On the one hand, that Starking Piaget Polo chrono homage looks like a lot of fun (and possibly a lot of watch) for a mere $20. On the other hand, I already have WAY too many watches.
> 
> Anyone who already has one care to weigh in with their thoughts on this model?
> 
> HoustonReal, when you find and share these deals, how often do you jump on them yourself?


I would have gone for this one if they had the blue version. No, I can't buy the majority of these without hearing "How many watches do you need?" I've had seven watches delivered in the last four months, with at least one more on the way.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I would have gone for this one if they had the blue version. No, I can't buy the majority of these without hearing "How many watches do you need?" I've had seven watches delivered in the last four months, with at least one more on the way.


I'm curious. How many watches do you have and do you have a picture of your collection?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> It is also
> Self-wind Automatic Mechanical
> And
> Import Quartz movement
> ...


I can assure you of two things for certain  it is a mechanical movement and it is automatic, but then again you could sort of say that for a Quartz:think:

Then again the enjoyment for me of reading about these Chinese watches is the the descriptions;-) They are hilarious most of the time and ok you could say that they are misleading, but for the small amount of money we are talking about I personally don't care.

Now to answer some other outstanding points: the movement does not hack and you can see an adjustment below the balance wheel so you could adjust it if you had a Timegrapher and the know how. So the rotor also has 21 jewels written on it so it does look as if it could be a Miyota, but then again they could have meant the Quartz version, who knows. Sure works ok and is within a few seconds a day, not measured it in any way so just an impression.

I will take some photos when I have the time, yes I know I am supposed to be retired, but I seem to have more work on lately than when I was working full-time!

Regards
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I can assure you of two things for certain  it is a mechanical movement and it is automatic, but then again you could sort of say that for a Quartz:think:
> 
> Then again the enjoyment for me of reading about these Chinese watches is the the descriptions;-) They are hilarious most of the time and ok you could say that they are misleading, but for the small amount of money we are talking about I personally don't care.
> 
> ...


The rotor cover means very little. Most mushroom brands will stick the same rotor cover on any Miyota clone. The DG2813 and NN2813 are actually 22J movements, but often are referred to as 21J movements. I have also seen this on the Sea-Gull ST16/TY28.

The DG2813 lacks the adjustment marks on the balance arm, but the ST16 and Miyota 82XX do have them, and the DG movements have the Dixmont logo engraved under the balance wheel. There are also clear differences in the screws and jewel holder.










*Sea-Gull ST16/TY2806*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> I'm curious. How many watches do you have and do you have a picture of your collection?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


34? and Nope.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> 34? and Nope.


With all the knowledge and talk about chinese watches i though it would much more.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> With all the knowledge and talk about chinese watches i though it would much more.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


The Chinese watch scene is very complex, and learning about it is part of the whole "hobby" aspect.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> "How many watches do you need?"


Haha my wife says this every week to me I tried to show her my collection but she has no interest.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Chinese watch scene is very complex, and learning about it is part of the whole "hobby" aspect.


Yeah and you're a great source of information for us. What are your favourites btw?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Is it easy to tell apart a miyota movement from a miyota clone? Do these makers ever put a real miyota rotor on a miyota clone to pass it off as a real miyota watch? Thanks

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just received my new US $1.50 eBay 24mm silicone black strap w/ white stitches to replace the poor stock strap of my Ali Express BERNY e-ink E002 wristwatch, and it's a keeper 

Nicolas


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Received 2 more Loreo from Ali yesterday. Wearing this one today. I like a lot!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Is it easy to tell apart a miyota movement from a miyota clone? Do these makers ever put a real miyota rotor on a miyota clone to pass it off as a real miyota watch? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


In a previous post I included pictures of a Miyota 8215, and the two most common Chinese drop-in replacements, the Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813 and the Sea-Gull ST16/Tianjin TY2806. To someone who knows watches and movements, they are far from identical, but the average consumer can't tell a Seiko apart from a Miyota. While both the Chinese calibers will basically work as drop-in replacements for the Miyota 8215, neither is a "clone". Both Chinese movements base their basic architecture of the Miyota, but both have added hacking, and the Sea-Gull substitutes a Seiko-style bi-directional winding mechanism.

Interestingly, the 21J Sea-Gull ST16 is also used as the basis of the 18J Swiss, Claro-Semeg CL-888.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> Yeah and you're a great source of information for us. What are your favourites btw?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Do you mean what are my favorites among the watches I own? Like most people, right now I'm favoring my more recent purchases, my Berny AM7068 (Mondaine homage) and the Guanqin GQ90015 (Cartier Tank MS homage). I love the brushed finish and readability of the Berny, and the silver guilloche dial on the Guanqin is stunning, especially on this cheap a watch.

For my older watches, I have a Croton CA301157SLBK and an Invicta 10665 for dive watches. The DOM W-624 is so tough, it works as a dress watch and a beater. All three are quartz, so they are always ready to wear.

Unlike The Urban Gentry, I only wear one watch at a time, so some nice watches in my collection can get a bit neglected.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Have anyone bought this watch? Can I have some reviews on this, please. Thank you!









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The rotor cover means very little. Most mushroom brands will stick the same rotor cover on any Miyota clone. The DG2813 and NN2813 are actually 22J movements, but often are referred to as 21J movements. I have also seen this on the Sea-Gull ST16/TY28.
> 
> The DG2813 lacks the adjustment marks on the balance arm, but the ST16 and Miyota 82XX do have them, and the DG movements have the Dixmont logo engraved under the balance wheel. There are also clear differences in the screws and jewel holder.
> 
> ...


Three Pictures I snapped very quickly on my desk, I apologise for the quality or lack thereof :roll:





















Thanks Houston for all your input,

I took a three quick pictures yesterday, the first I just had to copy the instruction sheet that came with the watch! I bet you did not know about this leading Swiss watch company?

The second is the movement, I compared it with the movement in the Cadisen and with your image and to me it is the same as the Miyota so I contend that if it looks like a Miyota, does not hack like a Miyota, winds like a Miyota and the date adjusts like a Miyota then it probably is a Miyota :-s The blur above the rotor screw looks like a drop of oil or something, but a some time I will pop the back off and clean it. I will also take a decent photo with a DSLR when the back is off and not just the quick photo with a Fuji point and shoot on my desk.

The third and final is a side by side with the black Cadisen. Looks to be about the same and the main differences is that the Cadisen came in a box where the Ochstin was in a stiff plastic bag, wrapped inside a padded envelope, but for pence over £30 I am not complaining as the same seller now has it listed for over £70! Yes I know the exchange rate is all over the place, and we in the UK get stung on the $to£ rate on PayPal and some credit cards so things are always about 5% to 10% more than you pay in the US, unless you shop smart. I have a credit card that give me the Bank Exchange rate but for small transactions it is not worth the trouble.

All in all I am a happy Bunny as I reckon I got a Watch that I rather like, and the design authority likes it too so I don't get the "are we going to a funeral" comment every-time I put it on! And to put the icing on the cake I have also got "Art Collection Value" according to the very authoritative paper that came with the watch b-)

Regards
Jim


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Has anyone seen a watch on ali that has the date window at 4, but vertical?
Like this Sinn in the picture?
Or a cheap variant anywhere else?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

double post


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I've noticed some consumer resistance to watch buying recently ;D . Would you please consider your partner's jewels collection if you please ? So that they finally understand the value of ours  ^^

A seller does not get the explanation i gave him after placing an order (so that price should be decreased). Something that could be improved in Ali : the "decrease of price" process should be explained somewhere so that sellers and buyers get the same clear information (specially if it varies between laptops and mobile devices). If it is already written down please show me where so that i can link it to them.
And (maybe) this could bring _peace_ in the families


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Three Pictures I snapped very quickly on my desk, I apologise for the quality or lack thereof :roll:
> 
> Thanks Houston for all your input,
> 
> ...


The jewel keeper and balance arm are dead giveaways that it's a real Miyota 8215. The Miyota rotor is not super attractive, but it's almost always preferable to some stick-on branded cover plate. The average consumer wouldn't know what movement they had. Cadisen seems to leave the rotor naked. Thankfully I've never seen a Seiko/TMI NH3x with a cheap cover, and I'm also not a big fan of Invicta's custom yellow rotor.

So Ochstin claims to be a "Swiss brand"? I think all that means is that they registered the brand name in Switzerland. Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co., LTD, claims that their in-house brand, Brigada, is a Swiss brand. Shenzhen-Meigeer was claiming that their "Swiss brand", Ruimas had a production facility in the Jura Mountains. At least Kronen & Söhne came up with a Swiss sounding name, complete with an umlaut over the "o".

A few Chinese companies have bought actual Swiss watch companies, like the *CityChamp Watch & Jewelry Group*. They own the largest Chinese watch makers Rossini and Ebohr, as well as Swiss companies like Eterna, Corum, Rotary and a few smaller brands,


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the photos, Jim. To me, the Cadisen looks smaller. Is that an optical illusion due to the black?

Again, Cadisen is confirmed at 39mm. Ochstin is listed at 41-42mm. It'd be interesting (to me, at least) if they were identical watches except for in size.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> Three Pictures I snapped very quickly on my desk, I apologise for the quality or lack thereof :roll:
> 
> View attachment 13159653
> View attachment 13159655
> ...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1283


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for the photos, Jim. To me, the Cadisen looks smaller. Is that an optical illusion due to the black?
> 
> Again, Cadisen is confirmed at 39mm. Ochstin is listed at 41-42mm. It'd be interesting (to me, at least) if they were identical watches except for in size.


I am going to stick my neck out and say that I am pretty damn sure they are the same size :think: But this is not to say that I am infallible, far from it in fact :roll:
So when I get five quiet minutes, I will get my digital calipers out and nail this one for good OhHenry. Tomorrow it is due to rain all day so my garden task, aka the ones that involve major building of insect and other beasties cages to protect the vegetables the boss is growing, will be on hold. (If truth be told if I went to the market and put down the cash this little lot has cost I could buy enough vegetables for a family of ten for a whole year! But these ones that are being grown have many, many health giving properties so I will enjoy them or else. o|) So watch this space and all will be revealed ;-)

Regards
Jim

PS The hidden benefit of this is that the money I invest in my El Cheapo Watch Collection is never mentioned |>


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen & Sohne KS261


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Kronen & Sohne KS261


Rather than being an actual "engraved rotor", I believe KS merely glues a thin metal foil plate over the rotor. The movement is an uber cheap, Tongji based caliber, made by Liaoning. In addition to not being very accurate, mine has stopped at random times, and the 32-hour PR is only obtained through hand-winding. The watch is unlikely to ever get fully wound solely through the auto-winding mechanism.

Do not buy a version that has IP plating. The crown plating wears off in weeks, and any plated parts than are in contact with skin will look bad in under a year. I would agree that KS watches look surprisingly good when they first arrive, but they can be quite disappointing in the long run.


----------



## akvikram (Jun 16, 2014)

I dont have this exact watch, but a similar blue dial from PAGANI. 
I would say for the price i paid, its good... Works fine like 6 months now but i wear occasionally on rotation. Quality is appreciable.



karlenko123 said:


> Have anyone bought this watch? Can I have some reviews on this, please. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

akvikram said:


> I dont have this exact watch, but a similar blue dial from PAGANI.
> I would say for the price i paid, its good... Works fine like 6 months now but i wear occasionally on rotation. Quality is appreciable.


Any change of posting a picture?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

akvikram said:


> I dont have this exact watch, but a similar blue dial from PAGANI.
> I would say for the price i paid, its good... Works fine like 6 months now but i wear occasionally on rotation. Quality is appreciable.


Actually I've owned a Pagani Tag Heuer homage, it's pretty good for the price. But I still consider about this watch because the dial may not like the picture.


m3ga said:


> Any change of posting a picture?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


My Pagani 









Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

karlenko123 said:


> Actually I've owned a Pagani Tag Heuer homage, it's pretty good for the price. But I still consider about this watch because the dial may not like the picture.My Pagani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Aquaracer. Still on my wishlist 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

That came up as recommended to me by google yesterday


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

karlenko123 said:


> Actually I've owned a Pagani Tag Heuer homage, it's pretty good for the price. But I still consider about this watch because the dial may not like the picture.My Pagani
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have it since last year. Very little info was available when I bought it. Was pleasantly surprised that the movement used hand winds and hacks as well. Running reliably for more than 6 months now.

Looks great on nato strap. Few pics on Orange and Red straps.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

That look nice! I was surprised too. The quality for that price is incredeble 


funkym0nkey said:


> I have it since last year. Very little info was available when I bought it. Was pleasantly surprised that the movement used hand winds and hacks as well. Running reliably for more than 6 months now.
> 
> Looks great on nato strap. Few pics on Orange and Red straps.


Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Do you mean what are my favorites among the watches I own? Like most people, right now I'm favoring my more recent purchases, my Berny AM7068 (Mondaine homage) and the Guanqin GQ90015 (Cartier Tank MS homage). I love the brushed finish and readability of the Berny, and the silver guilloche dial on the Guanqin is stunning, especially on this cheap a watch.
> 
> For my older watches, I have a Croton CA301157SLBK and an Invicta 10665 for dive watches. The DOM W-624 is so tough, it works as a dress watch and a beater. All three are quartz, so they are always ready to wear.
> 
> Unlike The Urban Gentry, I only wear one watch at a time, so some nice watches in my collection can get a bit neglected.


+1 on the Berny.
I am wearing mine today as I just jot a new bracelet for it in Ali. The leather it came on is very nice, but it doesn't feel great when it gets to be warm.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for the photos, Jim. To me, the Cadisen looks smaller. Is that an optical illusion due to the black?
> 
> Again, Cadisen is confirmed at 39mm. Ochstin is listed at 41-42mm. It'd be interesting (to me, at least) if they were identical watches except for in size.


I took my very Expensive aka sub $5 Digital Calipers and I measured 40.7 and 40.8 mm respectively, therefore we can either say that they are both the same size or that the Black Colour or Color should you prefer the later is making the Cadisen slightly smaller or that there is a tiny bit of error slipping in at the .1mm resolution  Or that I was just bad at taking the measurements as I did not get either of the sellers dimensions!

Regards

Jim


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> +1 on the Berny.
> I am wearing mine today as I just jot a new bracelet for it in Ali. The leather it came on is very nice, but it doesn't feel great when it gets to be warm.
> 
> 
> ...


How much did you spend for it? Some say 33$ some say 60$ @@

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

karlenko123 said:


> How much did you spend for it? Some say 33$ some say 60$ @@
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


It was right around $33 at the last big Ali sale. For $33 it is a good deal. For $60, I think there are better values.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Another Loreo from Ali (official store). I recommend.









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

My Dom should be with me soon I'll post some live photos when it arrives.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> Another Loreo from Ali (official store). I recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the chronograph work only on the sub-dials, or is it tied to the central second hand? In your picture it appears the continuous sweep second function is on the 6:00 sub-dial?


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> It was right around $33 at the last big Ali sale. For $33 it is a good deal. For $60, I think there are better values.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's 62$ now for a Automatic version and 31$ for quartz version  but nothing different

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Does the chronograph work only on the sub-dials, or is it tied to the central second hand? In your picture it appears the continuous sweep second function is on the 6:00 sub-dial?


It's a true chrono on the central red hand. 6 o'clock sub-dial is seconds only. 9 o'clock is chrono minutes. 
All-steel, sapphire, 100M, good lume, solid band with butterfly clasp, excellent finish and cool design on the back. Claims to have imported movement as well. My 3rd Loreo, and have a 4th on the way. Very happy with the brand.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

karlenko123 said:


> It's 62$ now for a Automatic version and 31$ for quartz version  but nothing different
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


Have patience. These things tend to fluctuate a lot from reasonable to Crazy high. There is little data to go on, but previous low prices followed a bit after high prices. We just had a high, so a lower price may come again soon. If you really like the style and are OK with the limitations of this particular movement, then I would wait and see what the price does.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Have patience. These things tend to fluctuate a lot from reasonable to Crazy high. There is little data to go on, but previous low prices followed a bit after high prices. We just had a high, so a lower price may come again soon. If you really like the style and are OK with the limitations of this particular movement, then I would wait and see what the price does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you 

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Max Bill Chronoscope homage

*Loreo 6112* - *$69.00*

40mm x 11.5mm 316L case, quartz chronograph movement, 30M WR


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

karlenko123 said:


> It's 62$ now for a Automatic version and 31$ for quartz version  but nothing different
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


$54 on Amazon (US) right now.


----------



## 10tothepowerof12 (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey, what are your thoughts about this Cadisen Nomos Lambda Homage? Same quality as the guanqin one?
Sorry but I can't post links yet :-(


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

10tothepowerof12 said:


> Hey, what are your thoughts about this Cadisen Nomos Lambda Homage? Same quality as the guanqin one?
> Sorry but I can't post links yet :-(
> 
> View attachment 13165315


The specs say it's mineral crystal instead of sapphire. The rotor looks different, and to my amateur eye it looks like the caseback comes off differently.

Not sure about other differences... For what it's worth I got the guanqin from gearbest for $60 about two weeks ago, and it seems good enough so far. Not really keen to test the scratch resistance of the crystal.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Received my Dom Watch today with Seiko movement seems to be quality considering the price I paid. I will wear it for the next few days to see how accurate it is.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Second Ali Express Cheapanerai (US $2.72) arrived, and as with its California-index sister, it had a big GAIETY logo on the dial.









But unlike the other (black dial) it was much easier to remove the logo from the white dial with a q-tip dipped in alcohol.









Also the hands and indices make it for a super easy to do relume job. Overall a nice watch for the price if it wasn't for the logo issue (I especially like the nice red seconds hand).









Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Nomos Lambda 39 homages:

These all seem to be using Hangzhou 2000 series movements (based on Seiko 7009), but Cadisen has turned the PR scale up to 42hrs, a la Spinal Tap.
*Binger 1187G*










*Cadisen C1030*










*Guanqin GJ16106*










*Feike FM202*


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Great info, HR. And do you know whether the Hangzhou 2000 series is considered to be a good movement?



HoustonReal said:


> Nomos Lambda 39 homages:
> 
> These all seem to be using Hangzhou 2000 series movements (based on Seiko 7009), but Cadisen has turned the PR scale up to 42hrs, a la Spinal Tap.
> *Binger 1187G*
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Great info, HR. And do you know whether the Hangzhou 2000 series is considered to be a good movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/how-do-seagull-hangzhou-compare-eta-depth-look-216945.html


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I got the Guanqin because the Cadisen logo looks too irritating, glad I did, it looks much better than the pictures, proper white colour not silvery white. The power reserve does carry on beyond the 35 before it stops, so more power than I expected.
This was the first time customs held my parcel hostage with a purchase off ali, so had to pay £16.30 ransom.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Does this seem like a lot of complication for Under $60? I've seen quite a few Longines Master Collection homages, but most of them are quartz. This *Guanqin GJ16011* uses what appears to be a Sea-Gull ST25 variant, all for $59.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Does this seem like a lot of complication for Under $60? I've seen quite a few Longines Master Collection homages, but most of them are quartz. This *Guanqin GJ16011* uses what appears to be a Sea-Gull ST25 variant, all for $59.


I'm so tempted to pull a trigger on this one. :think:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> I got the Guanqin because the Cadisen logo looks too irritating, glad I did, it looks much better than the pictures, proper white colour not silvery white. The power reserve does carry on beyond the 35 before it stops, so more power than I expected.
> This was the first time customs held my parcel hostage with a purchase off ali, so had to pay £16.30 ransom.


I always instruct the seller to write 10 - 15 USD, or the local customs will try to take their huge slice of pie from me.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/how-do-seagull-hangzhou-compare-eta-depth-look-216945.html


Such a shame HR, that article looks to be the best review comparing those movements I have seen but certainly from my location all the photos are missing which destroys the usefulness of it. I wondered if you either knew the original poster and could ask him to repost with the photos intact or if that article had been published in full somewhere else?

Regards
Jim

I found a copy of the original here http://archive.is/Bxayo

This copy works but was posted due to a glitch here which meant I did not get the photos My Apologies
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Such a shame HR, that article looks to be the best review comparing those movements I have seen but certainly from my location all the photos are missing which destroys the usefulness of it. I wondered if you either knew the original poster and could ask him to repost with the photos intact or if that article had been published in full somewhere else?
> 
> Regards
> Jim


Update!

The link works but was posted due to a glitch here which meant I did not get the photos My Apologies
Jim


----------



## KIP_NZ (Nov 23, 2015)

I'm tempted by the Cadisen but I already have more watches than I can wear.... very tempting though.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Does this seem like a lot of complication for Under $60? I've seen quite a few Longines Master Collection homages, but most of them are quartz. This *Guanqin GJ16011* uses what appears to be a Sea-Gull ST25 variant, all for $59.


The Longines that this is based on is a beautiful piece. Do you guys think all the complications on this guanqin actually work? Or are they just decorative?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

HKwatchlover said:


> The Longines that this is based on is a beautiful piece. Do you guys think all the complications on this guanqin actually work? Or are they just decorative?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess would be that some of the functions are strictly set manually, like the year and month, and are not advanced by the movement. I'm not sure what the sub-dials show, for the most part. The inner dial at 9:00 is day of week, but the outer portion does not seem to be a 24-hour dial, since the large hand pointing at 4 doesn't correspond to the 10:10 main hands. The 6:00 sub-dial seems to be a 24-hour dial? I have no idea what the 12:00 sub-dial indicates. I think they all can be set, considering the number of pushers, but I have no idea how many of them are tied to the movement's actions.

Obviously, the date hand, hours, minutes, seconds, and a few of the sub-dial functions must work in unison. I found the English versions of the photos, but they don't help much. Other pictures (not included) claim 100M WR and a sapphire crystal. At least we know that there's "no elapsed time pondering", which is always a concern.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

bearwithwatch said:


> I always instruct the seller to write 10 - 15 USD, or the local customs will try to take their huge slice of pie from me.


I have never asked anyone or checked but guessing they do it anyway, usually. I will avoid that seller in future.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

I just found this Loreo, look real sharp in blue and white 










Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

karlenko123 said:


> I just found this Loreo, look real sharp in blue and white
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch, but at the price they are asking then maybe they could be straying into Invicta territory. Pity they don't state who or what the movement is and I can't find anything to say if it has a screw-down crown which I always think is better for a diver. Having said that, no diver that I know is ever going to use that watch for diving, but for water-sports it could be OK but I would like to see a bit more about water resistance. For looks though as a fashion watch it looks up there but that could be it's Achilles Heel as it has nothing to really differentiate from the others and some like the Tevise are going to beat it hands down on price.

Just a few random thoughts 
Regards
Jim


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Nice looking watch, but at the price they are asking then maybe they could be straying into Invicta territory. Pity they don't state who or what the movement is and I can't find anything to say if it has a screw-down crown which I always think is better for a diver. Having said that, no diver that I know is ever going to use that watch for diving, but for water-sports it could be OK but I would like to see a bit more about water resistance. For looks though as a fashion watch it looks up there but that could be it's Achilles Heel as it has nothing to really differentiate from the others and some like the Tevise are going to beat it hands down on price.
> 
> Just a few random thoughts
> Regards
> Jim


Picture in this link shows a Miyota movement (8215), however there is no information if it has screw down crown:

https://www..........s.com/item/LOR...d1d7-4536-8609-9e9deee917eb&priceBeautifyAB=0
.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> My guess would be that some of the functions are strictly set manually, like the year and month, and are not advanced by the movement. I'm not sure what the sub-dials show, for the most part. The inner dial at 9:00 is day of week, but the outer portion does not seem to be a 24-hour dial, since the large hand pointing at 4 doesn't correspond to the 10:10 main hands. The 6:00 sub-dial seems to be a 24-hour dial? I have no idea what the 12:00 sub-dial indicates. I think they all can be set, considering the number of pushers, but I have no idea how many of them are tied to the movement's actions.
> 
> Obviously, the date hand, hours, minutes, seconds, and a few of the sub-dial functions must work in unison. I found the English versions of the photos, but they don't help much. Other pictures (not included) claim 100M WR and a sapphire crystal. At least we know that there's "no elapsed time pondering", which is always a concern.


I was in fact watching a video review on this particular watch a few days ago since all the sub-dials were a tad confusing to me at first. Here's a link to it:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

HKwatchlover said:


> The Longines that this is based on is a beautiful piece. Do you guys think all the complications on this guanqin actually work? Or are they just decorative?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Apparently, Guanqin made another, virtually identical version of this watch called the *GQ20022*. Here is a WUS review of that model that explains the sub-dials and functions.

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/guanqin-gq20022-automatic-4406354.html*

To my eyes, the Guanqin GJ16011 looks like it has a different movement than the GQ20022. This may have been changed to address some of the QC problems noted in the review.

*GQ20022*









*GJ16011*









It appears Carnival shops from the same catalog:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just noticed this sale on the *Cadisen C8097 - $140.79*

They kind of "bury the lead" on this one, in that it is one of the cheapest watches around with a *Miyota 9015* movement.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

vzan said:


> Picture in this link shows a Miyota movement (8215), however there is no information if it has screw down crown:
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/LOR...d1d7-4536-8609-9e9deee917eb&priceBeautifyAB=0
> .


I have the white Loreo Shark Series. It has a screw-down crown.


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Thinking of picking up the Guanqin IWC homage and the Corgeut BB homage in red. Anyone have experience with either of these watches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I was in fact watching a video review on this particular watch a few days ago since all the sub-dials were a tad confusing to me at first. Here's a link to it:


Or this one. These are all the GQ20022, but I can't find one for the GJ6011.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HKwatchlover said:


> Thinking of picking up the Guanqin IWC homage and the Corgeut BB homage in red. Anyone have experience with either of these watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is a thread already on the Corgeut BB. The newer ones can fit the optional bracelet, but the older ones cannot. Other than that they are the same.

I have the black dial, white indices, blue bezel version. Very happy with it for the price. Mine is very accurate too, with a few seconds a day. I got mine from Greenstars on eBay with a code so it was cheaper than Ali.

The red version appears to have a shade of red more vibrant than the watch it is based on.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Corgeut really make some good watches, I'm selling them too but I only got Omega Homage version, really good quality for the price


HKwatchlover said:


> Thinking of picking up the Guanqin IWC homage and the Corgeut BB homage in red. Anyone have experience with either of these watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HKwatchlover (Jun 2, 2017)

Thanks! Got a pic of yours? I also like the blue one. The red, from pics, does indeed look a bit “too red”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## escapism (May 17, 2018)

If anyone is interested to get a watch just for the specs, there is a Nakzen "SS7002G" model with Miyota 9015 priced around $100. Has sapphire as well.

https...//tinyurl.com/y7c29x9s


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

escapism said:


> If anyone is interested to get a watch just for the specs, there is a Nakzen "SS7002G" model with Miyota 9015 priced around $100. Has sapphire as well.
> 
> https...//tinyurl.com/y7c29x9s


I like the version they don't have on the website yet. While I'm not a big fan of Roman dials the SS7002G is not exactly unattractive.

*SL7002AGBK-1*


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

escapism said:


> If anyone is interested to get a watch just for the specs, there is a Nakzen "SS7002G" model with Miyota 9015 priced around $100. Has sapphire as well.
> 
> https...//tinyurl.com/y7c29x9s


I think the one with the gold accents could be the one that I would favour! Better than the Cadisen with the diamond IMHO.
Regards
Jim 

_I must not buy cheap watches I must save my money and buy one or two expensive ones instead _


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1111 review ~18$


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sewor automatic watches. Probably crappy movements but still. I really dig their case design. And hell, 12 pounds is less than what I pay for a haircut. Any input on them Houston?

s.a l i express.com/Ezm6BFja

s.a l i express.com/MB7Vreqy?fromSns

[remove spaces]










Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Those cases look like plated alloy to me, which is a no-no personally, but if you like them then why not?


----------



## G_of_T (Jan 10, 2007)

Really on the fence about this one. Looks beautiful. Apparently Cadisen is stopping production too. Which makes me want it more.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Just got my pagoda watch in. Looks really nice for the $21 I paid for it. It is also really comfortable on perlon. Thanks to all those who made the reissue happen!









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dub Rubb said:


> Just got my pagoda watch in. Looks really nice for the $21 I paid for it. It is also really comfortable on perlon. Thanks to all those who made the reissue happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, thanks for sharing.

What color is that perlon strap?

I've been on the fence about this one, but I might pounce on it now.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

It is the Eulit Palma Pacific grey perlon. In real life, it is more similar to these stock photos than the ones I took in the shade. Unfortunately, it cost about $5 more than the watch!

However, it is of much better quality than any other perlon strap I have tried.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> Just got my pagoda watch in. Looks really nice for the $21 I paid for it. It is also really comfortable on perlon. Thanks to all those who made the reissue happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing those fine pics. Looks gorgeous! Even better than I'd expected. All the sweeter given how this forum played a role in making this watch happen. Looking forward to the delivery! If anyone else bought any of the other versions of this watch, I'm sure your fellow forum members would love to see the pics. I know I would.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Dub Rubb said:


> Just got my pagoda watch in. Looks really nice for the $21 I paid for it. It is also really comfortable on perlon. Thanks to all those who made the reissue happen!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this watch from the latest batch? I'm curious how long it will take mine to get to Virginia USA. Pics will follow.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for sharing those fine pics. Looks gorgeous! Even better than I'd expected. All the sweeter given how this forum played a role in making this watch happen. Looking forward to the delivery! If anyone else bought any of the other versions of this watch, I'm sure your fellow forum members would love to see the pics. I know I would.
> 
> Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


OK, that does look pretty good. It isn't a style towards which I gravitate, but it is quite handsome.

I am looking forward to seeing what people come up with for additional strap options.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Was this watch from the latest batch? I'm curious how long it will take mine to get to Virginia USA. Pics will follow.


Yep, it was part of the pre-order on the latest batch. I am in California, so my guess is you should have it pretty soon.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Guanqin, Wingding, Tingtong, etc, etc -- I get those. They're clearly Chinese words that have meaning in the original.

But Sewor... Cadisen.... Nakzen.... WUT?

Where / How DO they get these names???


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Guanqin, Wingding, Tingtong, etc, etc -- I get those. They're clearly Chinese words that have meaning in the original.
> 
> But Sewor... Cadisen.... Nakzen.... WUT?
> 
> Where / How DO they get these names???


*Nakzen* was created to sound Japanese. Shenzhen Meiger Watch Co., LTD targeted the Japanese market with Nakzen. It isn't an actual Japanese word, but it sounds a bit Japanese. The company also bought a defunct Swiss brand, Ruimas, to market to the EU market.

The two largest Chinese domestic watch brands are Rossini and Ebohr, that are obviously trying to sound European.

OK - Who approved this brand name?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gomer Pyle, maybe?



HoustonReal said:


> *Nakzen* was created to sound Japanese. Shenzhen Meiger Watch Co., LTD targeted the Japanese market with Nakzen. It isn't an actual Japanese word, but it sounds a bit Japanese. The company also bought a defunct Swiss brand, Ruimas, to market to the EU market.
> 
> The two largest Chinese domestic watch brands are Rossini and Ebohr, that are obviously trying to sound European.
> 
> OK - Who approved this brand name?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## G_of_T (Jan 10, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> Nomos Lambda 39 homages:
> 
> These all seem to be using Hangzhou 2000 series movements (based on Seiko 7009), but Cadisen has turned the PR scale up to 42hrs, a la Spinal Tap.
> *Binger 1187G*
> ...


Love the lambda homage. I've seen a few of these on AE and GB, but they're all pretty thick, especially on my wrist. Would like to purchase one though, I might as well at those prices.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I got my turntable watches from AX. First thing I notice is that these don't have a stainless steel case body. It just has that sheen to it that comes with plating. Just to be sure, I took a nail file to the underside.









As promised, here are some strap options that I am exploring:

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

This came in yesterday...




































(^^ The LED time display does have the "_colon_" in-between, it just didn't get caught when I took the photograph).

I actually quite like it! The lovely LED display in bright red is so reminiscent of the retro Pulsar P2. Lights up really nice. Adjusting the time and date was super easy. Pushing the upper right button once shows the time for 3 seconds approximately, a second push of the same button yields the date and month. The bracelet is definitely broad but once resized it's comfortable to wear.

Thanks to Nicolas for posting this watch earlier in this thread when he got it which ended up with me ordering one! Also, a small question for you mate, the two embedded buttons on the left side of the watch are just for show, correct?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> I got my turntable watches from AX. First thing I notice is that these don't have a stainless steel case body. It just has that sheen to it that comes with plating. Just to be sure, I took a nail file to the underside.


I clearly didn't receive the same watch. Mine is full stainless steel case, the light scratches you can see are due to the springbar tool (they are quite normal even on SS, I have worse ones on my SEIKO New Turtle), I did a nail file test on the most outter region of the case (at around 8'o clock on the photo): the result is hardly noticeable. Also notice the case back inclination (~60º on my watch) seems different from yours (90º?)... It could be interesting to identify the source for both watches.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Also, a small question for you mate, the two embedded buttons on the left side of the watch are just for show, correct?


I think they are special screws, if you want to access the LED screen and electronics, but I may be wrong...

Glad you like it, it sees substantial wrist time here too, I was actually wearing it today at work 

Nicolas


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> I clearly didn't receive the same watch. Mine is full stainless steel case, the light scratches you can see are due to the springbar tool (they are quite normal even on SS, I have worse ones on my SEIKO New Turtle), I did a nail file test on the most outter region of the case (at around 8'o clock on the photo): the result is hardly noticeable. Also notice the case back inclination (~60º on my watch) seems different from yours (90º?)... It could be interesting to identify the source for both watches.
> 
> Nicolas


Now that I look at it, I am not sure that the case back is stainless steel at all. It has that same plated look to it and where it is engraved has a bit of a brassy color to it. I will test it out later, but that isn't acceptable as it is clearly marked as stainless.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> Now that I look at it, I am not sure that the case back is stainless steel at all. It has that same plated look to it and where it is engraved has a bit of a brassy color to it. I will test it out later, but that isn't acceptable as it is clearly marked as stainless.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking closely at your photo, the "PAIDU" does seem to have a brassy color... Mine looks very white in comparison.

Nicolas


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

Here's my Nakzen. The dial is awesome with a full sunburst, finished without flaws. Bracelet looks nice but is a bit light and chingly, definitely fits the price bracket.

All in all good purchase for under 28$, zero buyers remorse here.









Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Looking closely at your photo, the "PAIDU" does seem to have a brassy color... Mine looks very white in comparison.
> 
> Nicolas


OK, the caseback is stainless. Poorly finished, but stainless nonetheless.

I cracked the watch open to find a Hattori SII PC21S movement.








While Hattori links to Seiko, is a movement made in Singapore by a Japanese company a Japanese movement as claimed by the seller/caseback?

The watch works and all, but the little things are adding up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

blakadder said:


> Here's my Nakzen. The dial is awesome with a full sunburst, finished without flaws. Bracelet looks nice but is a bit light and chingly, definitely fits the price bracket.
> 
> All in all good purchase for under 28$, zero buyers remorse here.
> 
> ...


Looks good, blakadder! Quick question: Is that the blue or black dial variant? To my eye, it's a bit hard to tell.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Received another Ali watch I got this Mg Orkina and it comes with the Seiko movement I really like it the only thing I wish it was a little bit darker blue.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks nice! And good to find out it's Seiko inside.


watchguy74 said:


> Received another Ali watch I got this Mg Orkina and it comes with the Seiko movement I really like it the only thing I wish it was a little bit darker blue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my FRD-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

It's the blue one


ohhenry1 said:


> Looks good, blakadder! Quick question: Is that the blue or black dial variant? To my eye, it's a bit hard to tell.


Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

blakadder said:


> Here's my Nakzen. The dial is awesome with a full sunburst, finished without flaws. Bracelet looks nice but is a bit light and chingly, definitely fits the price bracket.
> 
> All in all good purchase for under 28$, zero buyers remorse here.
> 
> ...


I got mine as well. So far impressed with the dial.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi whats the catch for these cheap nakzens will sapphire crystal, is in why are they so cheap regardless of quartz or automatic? Did they cut corners on the case or the bracelet big time or what? Are they really sapphire lens? Sorry i just wanted to be sure there isnt a big elephant in the room. Thx

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

ronragus said:


> Hi whats the catch for these cheap nakzens will sapphire crystal, is in why are they so cheap regardless of quartz or automatic? Did they cut corners on the case or the bracelet big time or what? Are they really sapphire lens? Sorry i just wanted to be sure there isnt a big elephant in the room. Thx
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I have no idea what I am looking for in the water drop test, but here is the Nakzen as well as my glycine (which I know is sapphire). Hopefully this helps and someone can tell me if it passes.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Sangdo Aquaterra. Look even better in real life 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> I have no idea what I am looking for in the water drop test, but here is the Nakzen as well as my glycine (which I know is sapphire). Hopefully this helps and someone can tell me if it passes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's what would be considered a passing result, in that the droplet stays a nice, fairly tight bead rather than splaying out in a yawning, formless manner. Thanks for running that test and sharing it with us!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ronragus said:


> Hi whats the catch for these cheap nakzens will sapphire crystal, is in why are they so cheap regardless of quartz or automatic? Did they cut corners on the case or the bracelet big time or what? Are they really sapphire lens? Sorry i just wanted to be sure there isnt a big elephant in the room. Thx
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


My understanding is that a "big ticket" feature such as a sapphire crystal doesn't cost the manufacturer as much as we've been led to believe . . . We're used to it being expensive because that's how it's been marketed (more power to them), and that's the story we've bought into. Nakzen makes low margins. They don't charge a huge mark-up. Presumably, it's real sapphire. The "catch" may be that we're so used to the big mark-up that, when a watch comes along near cost, we get suspicious (or it could be that they're lying about the sapphire, or maybe they're misleading us, providing, say, a mineral crystal with a thin sapphire coating?). Of course, the usual disclaimer, I'm no expert and could be way wrong here.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

I like the look of some of these Chinese watches. But I just cannot get past 99% of the naming. I just ordered my first Chinese branded watch (Parnis) because that was one of the 1 or 2 names I can stomach. These names just scream nooOOOooOoooOOOoOk to me. But I get it, I'm not from China. 

IG: @apostalides


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

the Apostle said:


> I like the look of some of these Chinese watches. But I just cannot get past 99% of the naming. I just ordered my first Chinese branded watch (Parnis) because that was one of the 1 or 2 names I can stomach. These names just scream nooOOOooOoooOOOoOk to me. But I get it, I'm not from China.
> 
> IG: @apostalides


Sea-Gull doesn't sound particularly Chinese, and neither does Peacock. Rossini and Ebohr are the two largest domestic Chinese watch brands. They're owned by CityChamp, which also owns Swiss brands Eterna, Corum and Rotary. Really, Beijing Watch Factory produces some amazing watches for the price, and their name doesn't appear on the dial.










Does "Seiko" upset your sensibilities? Why is a Japanese brand name acceptable, but not "Shanghai", "Beijing" or "Fiyta"?


----------



## the Apostle (Jan 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull doesn't sound particularly Chinese, and neither does Peacock. Rossini and Ebohr are the two largest domestic Chinese watch brands. They're owned by CityChamp, which also owns Swiss brands Eterna, Corum and Rotary. Really, Beijing Watch Factory produces some amazing watches for the price, and their name doesn't appear on the dial.
> 
> Does "Seiko" upset your sensibilities? Why is a Japanese brand name acceptable, but not "Shanghai", "Beijing" or "Fiyta"?


Sea-Gull and PerpetuaL are 2 others I'd buy. And no, for whatever reason Seiko doesn't bother me. But that's likely because everyone in America knows the name and you grow up with it. If the name Seiko was new to me I'd likely say the same.

I never said they don't or can't make nice watches but names like Guanquin and Meiger and Binssaw just don't appeal to me.

IG: @apostalides


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull doesn't sound particularly Chinese, and neither does Peacock. Rossini and Ebohr are the two largest domestic Chinese watch brands. They're owned by CityChamp, which also owns Swiss brands Eterna, Corum and Rotary. Really, Beijing Watch Factory produces some amazing watches for the price, and their name doesn't appear on the dial.
> 
> Does "Seiko" upset your sensibilities? Why is a Japanese brand name acceptable, but not "Shanghai", "Beijing" or "Fiyta"?


I understand where you're coming from, the Apostle, but I feel that we (citizens of a globalized capitalist world . . . especially those who've been around the block a few decades) have been through this before. Honda, Nikon, Samsung, Nintendo, Shimano . . . and, more recently . . . Xiaomi, Huawei, etc.. My personal policy: look at the quality, not the name. If it's crap, no name will save it. If it's good, the name will grow on you.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> I could be wrong, but I'm pretty sure that's what would be considered a passing result, in that the droplet stays a nice, fairly tight bead rather than splaying out in a yawning, formless manner. Thanks for running that test and sharing it with us!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am not doubting the crystal is actually sapphire, but this is not a dependable test. The water droplet will react that way on a sapphire coated or laminated mineral crystal, or any mineral crystal with a surface coating that increases surface grip. Also, if your sapphire crystal has an oily layer, it won't work.

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f267/water-drop-test-sapphire-crystal-glass-2161266.html

Sapphire crystal water test. Is it foolproof? - Watch Freeks*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

the Apostle said:


> Sea-Gull and PerpetuaL are 2 others I'd buy. And no, for whatever reason Seiko doesn't bother me. But that's likely because everyone in America knows the name and you grow up with it. If the name Seiko was new to me I'd likely say the same.
> 
> I never said they don't or can't make nice watches but names like Guanquin and Meiger and Binssaw just don't appeal to me.
> 
> IG: @apostalides


Guanqin makes better watches than Megir (Owned by Shenzhen Meigeer watch Co., LTD) or Binssaw. Winner is a western sounding name, but they make cheap watches.

How about Starking, Aesop (a Greek name, as in Aesop's fables), or Carnival? Ruimas is a former Swiss brand, now owned by Shenzhen Meigeer, and now Chinese made.

Will you consider buying Lenovo, Asus, Acer or Vizio? Right now I'm wearing my 100% Chinese, "Berny" watch.

To quote The Bard of Avon, *"What's in a name? That which we call a rose, By any other word would smell as sweet"* (Romeo and Juliet, Act II, Scene II).


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I am not doubting the crystal is actually sapphire, but this is not a dependable test. The water droplet will react that way on a sapphire coated or laminated mineral crystal, or any mineral crystal with a surface coating that increases surface grip. Also, if your sapphire crystal has an oily layer, it won't work.
> 
> *https://www.watchuseek.com/f267/water-drop-test-sapphire-crystal-glass-2161266.html
> 
> Sapphire crystal water test. Is it foolproof? - Watch Freeks*


Right, but isn't it the case that the only "foolproof" test is impossibly impractical (i.e., requires grinding up the crystal and having access to complicated, specialized machinery?). Even "hardness meter" tests, as I understand it, aren't reliable. For me, at least, I'm more likely to believe a crystal is sapphire if it passes the water droplet test than if it doesn't. Kinda feels like that's about the best I'm going to get, too. If anyone thinks that's a bad position to take (either because it's flat out wrong . . . or because it's insignificantly correct), please let me know.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Also, for the record. I diligently cleaned both crystals with a watch cloth before the test to eliminate any form of residue. That doesn't eliminate any sort of coating however.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> [Snip]
> 
> Will you consider buying Lenovo, Asus, Acer or Vizio? Right now I'm wearing my 100% Chinese, "Berny" watch.
> 
> To quote The Bard of Avon, *"What's in a name? That which we call a rose, By any other word would smell as sweet"* (Romeo and Juliet, Act II, Scene II).


Lenovo- a portmanteau of legend and novo (new).

Asus - evokes the spirit of the mythical pegasus.

Acer - a male first name.

Vizio - 1. "vice" (as in, not virtue) in Italian. 2. See the Urban Dictionary entry (but for the love of horology don't do it in front of your grandmother)

DeerFun - wtf?
Nakzen - sounds vaguely Japanese.
Nykkola - huh?
OFTEN - use English often?
Skmei- ok, I like my Skmei.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Right, but isn't it the case that the only "foolproof" test is impossibly impractical (i.e., requires grinding up the crystal and having access to complicated, specialized machinery?). Even "hardness meter" tests, as I understand it, aren't reliable. For me, at least, I'm more likely to believe a crystal is sapphire if it passes the water droplet test than if it doesn't. Kinda feels like that's about the best I'm going to get, too. If anyone thinks that's a bad position to take (either because it's flat out wrong . . . or because it's insignificantly correct), please let me know.


Most jewelry buyers will use some form of thermal conductivity meter, at a minimum.










There are also, more expensive refractive testers, available in both analog and electronic/digital models.










The best, most comprehensive and nondestructive test instruments combine thermal conductivity and reflective/refractive testing.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

the Apostle said:


> I like the look of some of these Chinese watches. But I just cannot get past 99% of the naming. I just ordered my first Chinese branded watch (Parnis) because that was one of the 1 or 2 names I can stomach. These names just scream nooOOOooOoooOOOoOk to me. But I get it, I'm not from China.
> 
> IG: @apostalides


Glad to know you can stomach a big Parnis


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Lenovo- a portmanteau of legend and novo (new).
> 
> Asus - evokes the spirit of the mythical pegasus.
> 
> ...


First time I hear about the name Nykkola. Would make a nice nickname for me.

[edit] you obviously forgot about Steel Bagelsport. There's a WUS thread full of these names if I remember well.

Nicolas


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any cheaper alternative to this?









Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ronragus said:


> Any cheaper alternative to this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get that one right now on Ali for $139, 4 different colors choices. I have two Reef Tiger watches (but not this model) and they are great quality and designs imho.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

ronragus said:


> Any cheaper alternative to this?


I would be tempted to pay extra and get the manufacturer's version, Stylish Sea-Gull M308S white dial ST2528 moonphase automatic watch. Not cheaper, but the real deal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

[pics at the end]

Finally received my first Pagoda after almost 4 months waiting*. I have mixed feelings: in the pros it is beautiful, I can't deny, especially the blue hands: if you look at them very closely in the sun, and move the watch left to right, the light effects are mesmerizing. The crown is engraved with NAKZEN logo, it's well done and elegant ...and that's quite all for the positives 

The silver dial is okay, but clearly not more: it has shiny rays moving all around when the light plays on it, but I mean I have a 1.9€ Beinuo with the exact same dial...

The printings are subtle, but the pagoda logo is deceiving: if you zoom on it, it is composed of small dots, similar to what you could have in the old computer days (Hercules graphics, or b&w cga pictures), it looks like it was printed by a dot matrix printer...

The hands do not even align on the indices  the seconds hand falls *exactly* between two consecutive indices... NAKZEN have managed to make a watch where the seconds hand *never* aligns, how long you may stare. My hat to them! 

I think the big problem of this watch (in my eyes) is that it doesn't compare to my BEINUO blue hands with guilloché dial. The BEINUO look is striking, I could look at it for entire minutes. I won't do that for the NAKZEN. Plus, the Beinui wears nicer (Pagoda feels smaller, even it's the same diameter). And what deceives me even more is that the NAKZEN is 5 times as pricey as the BEINUO...

...so I know: some people will tell me the NAKZEN can't compare because it has a Japanese movement and a sapphire crystal, but I'm sorry, at the end of the day I wear my dress watch because it's pretty, not because it has better specs 

TL;DR: I won't wear my Pagoda I think. If any EU guy wants it, PM me.

Nicolas

* first order of a Pagoda full silver on leather strap dates back to February, shipment met issues, watch was sent back to seller, then I had to place another order at their presales event beg. of May.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Received my blue dial Nakzen Pagoda ($30 w/bracelet) yesterday. 

I have a similar impression as others. Quality is similar to or a tick below $60-100 Fossil (e.g., dot matrix pagoda), and that's not bad. 

I feel that it fits a bit big for me (mostly dial and the 46mm L2L lugs are somewhat flat). I haven't unwrapped the watch yet but the bracelet looks nice. I would out it on leather given its fit with my rounded wrist.

Probably won't get much wrist time but it might grow on me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> [pics at the end]
> 
> Finally received my first Pagoda after almost 4 months waiting*. I have mixed feelings: in the pros it is beautiful, I can't deny, especially the blue hands: if you look at them very closely in the sun, and move the watch left to right, the light effects are mesmerizing. The crown is engraved with NAKZEN logo, it's well done and elegant ...and that's quite all for the positives
> 
> ...


I'm still waiting on my Nakzen Pagoda to arrive. It hit Los Angeles at 6:20am, May 30th, but sill needs to USPS to get it to Houston. I'm expecting it either today, or Monday.

What I don't understand Nicolas, is how you can compare an alloy cased watch, with a mineral crystal, to the Nakzen, and say that the sapphire crystal holds no real value. I understand your Bei nuo 8014 has a guilloche dial, but I doubt the watch really going to hold up well. I don't see how you can totally ignore the case construction and finishing superiority of the Nakzen. While the Nakzen doesn't have a guilloche dial, it does have applied numerals and indices, along with a beveled date window.

Like I said, my Pagoda isn't here yet, but the Ali Express pictures seem to show two watches of very different quality. Now for $30, you can't expect a Rolex or Omega, but how does it compare to an $80 quartz Seiko or Citizen?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm still waiting on my Nakzen Pagoda to arrive. It hit Los Angeles at 6:20am, May 30th, but sill needs to USPS to get it to Houston. I'm expecting it either today, or Monday.
> 
> What I don't understand Nicolas, is how you can compare an alloy cased watch, with a mineral crystal, to the Nakzen, and say that the sapphire crystal holds no real value. I understand your Bei nuo 8014 has a guilloche dial, but I doubt the watch really going to hold up well. I don't see how you can totally ignore the case construction and finishing superiority of the Nakzen. While the Nakzen doesn't have a guilloche dial, it does have applied numerals and indices, along with a beveled date window.
> 
> Like I said, my Pagoda isn't here yet, but the Ali Express pictures seem to show two watches of very different quality. Now for $30, you can't expect a Rolex or Omega, but how does it compare to an $80 quartz Seiko or Citizen?


People see things differently of course, so this is just a "for what it's worth" addition to the conversation: I'm currently away from my home country (USA) for several months, and as I've been living in a high customs tax country, all of my watch purchases have been delivered to my brother, who also is into watches, for me to pick up later. I ordered the Bei Nuo guilloche watch a few months back, and when it arrived his response basically was a shrug and a comment that it looked cheap, even though I had not told him anything about the watch, and he did not know how much it cost. I later told him how much I paid for it and asked whether he thought I should continue dabbling in that price range, and he was of the opinion that it was not worth it to do so (and he's no watch snob by any means). Meanwhile, when the Nakzen Pagodas arrived (I had ordered the forum darling silver dial w/ blue hands, and he had ordered black dial w/ bracelet), he was so impressed with them, particularly with mine, that a few days later, he went and ordered TWO MORE for himself . . . specifically, in his second order, he purchased both the forum darling AND the silver dial with silver hands. So when it's all said and done, he'll be the proud owner of three Nakzen Pagodas. Polar opposite of Nicolas Mougino's reaction. Not sure whether there's a takeaway here other than "to each their own"? At any rate, it's all good and fun and interesting!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> What I don't understand Nicolas, is how you can compare an alloy cased watch, with a mineral crystal, to the Nakzen, and say that the sapphire crystal holds no real value. I understand your Bei nuo 8014 has a guilloche dial, but I doubt the watch really going to hold up well. I don't see how you can totally ignore the case construction and finishing superiority of the Nakzen. While the Nakzen doesn't have a guilloche dial, it does have applied numerals and indices, along with a beveled date window.


I have worn my Beinuo for more or less 9 months. It is one of my watches that keeps best time: +1s per *month* even now after 9 months (mainly in the drawer but a few days per months average on my wrist).

I don't take extra caution when I'm wearing it. Of course I wear it with a suit at work, its not going to the gym like my MDV106. Anyway, no special treatment so it takes a hit or too occasionally... Well the case is pristine, except near the lugs with several scratches from the springbar tool. Upon very close inspection, the mineral crystal has *zero* scratch, after nine months!

And as a reminder, the guilloché dial is stunning and the hands align perfectly with the gorgeous blue indices and roman numerals.

So tell me why, in these conditions, I should look down at the Beinuo and say "ok, the Nakzen is misaligned, but it is -so- -much- -more- worth the money" ?? 

I agree there's extra craftsmanship, like applied indices (very well aligned, true) but you know a machine does that right? And are you really calling a sloppy seconds hand right in the middle of the lines a "finishing superiority" ??

I know, I know, as always in the watch world: YMMV. So surely I have been very lucky on the Beinuo side and unlucky on the Nakzen side, but as a very pragmatic man that makes me favor the Beinuo and look down at the Beinuo, I think that's human  and superior specs won't change my mind after my eyes and guts have done their ranking.

Btw I never said that the sapphire holds no real value, sorry if you misinterpreted.



HoustonReal said:


> Now for $30, you can't expect a Rolex or Omega, but how does it compare to an $80 quartz Seiko or Citizen?


I only have/had automatic Seiko or Citizen, so I can't say. And in the $80 price range only divers or military. The only reference of Japanese classy watch in my collection is a Bambino, it wouldn't be fair to compare it to the Pagoda.

Nicolas


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Received this AESOP today comes with a supposedly sapphire crystal which showed sapphire on my tester appears to be a real moonphase watch I really like it for £18.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> Received this AESOP today comes with a supposedly sapphire crystal which showed sapphire on my tester appears to be a real moonphase watch I really like it for £18.


I have the Aesop as well, with white dial. I've put it on a high quality Rios leather strap, it makes for an excellent dress watch. For a four-hand watch with true moonphase complication I think it's a great value for the money.

My biggest complaint is that the month dial does not advance until four or five days after the new month has begun. I'd be curious to know if mine is just slow or if other's behave the same way.


----------



## LukeZ (May 20, 2017)

Double post...


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

-


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> Received this AESOP today comes with a supposedly sapphire crystal which showed sapphire on my tester appears to be a real moonphase watch I really like it for £18.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link? For that money I am interested!


----------



## Toothbras (Apr 19, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> *Nakzen* was created to sound Japanese. Shenzhen Meiger Watch Co., LTD targeted the Japanese market with Nakzen. It isn't an actual Japanese word, but it sounds a bit Japanese. The company also bought a defunct Swiss brand, Ruimas, to market to the EU market.
> 
> The two largest Chinese domestic watch brands are Rossini and Ebohr, that are obviously trying to sound European.
> 
> OK - Who approved this brand name?


Sounds like a kama sutra magic trick by Shaq


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Jzzam. The battlecry made by a guy who jumps at you from nearby bushes and wearing nothing more than a long trenchcoat.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Veda88 said:


> Do you have a link? For that money I am interested!


Here you go.
https://bit.ly/2Jdw9j3

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

My pagoda arrived today. This blue perlon has been waiting for the right watch. The lug width is actually 20mm, not 18 as the description states on Ali.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Mine arrived today too, do you like yours ? The parcel says $2.69 value. I need to wear mine a bit to tell 1st impressions but i noticed a 'mirror effect' on the edges on the dial : i see the 60 upside down, and the 9 too, i'm not sure i like this ; also the blue of the hands is changing, sometimes dark and sometimes bright.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Mine arrived today too, do you like yours ? The parcel says $2.69 value. I need to wear mine a bit to tell 1st impressions but i noticed a 'mirror effect' on the edges on the dial : i see the 60 upside down, and the 9 too, i'm not sure i like this ; also the blue of the hands is changing, sometimes dark and sometimes bright.


My parcel said $5.00 value. I think they under value to items to avoid customs duties.

I noticed the leather band on mine seems a bit smaller than others I've bought. It requires the second hole, instead of the third or fourth. I had ordered another strap for this, but unfortunately I believed the on-line specs and ordered an 18mm. I'm debating whether a leather strap with deployment clasp, is a better option for my next order.

BTW - Other watches I've had with blue hands, have always looked different shades of blue depending on the lighting.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Just got mine in really like it so far strap is a little stiff but that's about it.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Houston could you help me do you think this watch is 200m water-resistant and do you think it has a Swiss movement thinking of purchasing it thanks.

https://bit.ly/2JwcdeB









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> Houston could you help me do you think this watch is 200m water-resistant and do you think it has a Swiss movement thinking of purchasing it thanks.
> 
> https://bit.ly/2JwcdeB
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how reliable the 200M rating is, but it's probably better than most Chinese watches, and certainly good enough to take a swim. DOM is another watch brand that uses Shenzhen OEM manufacturers to produce their watches, rather than be like Nakzen/Megir, Brigada or SKMEI/Umeishi, which are the in-house brands of OEM/ODM manufacturers.

When you order from an OEM company, there are various options for your MOQ or greater production run. Choices often include sapphire vs mineral crystals, movements (ie DG2813 vs Miyota 8215), and a range of various levels of water resistance (30M, 50M, 100M, 200M, 300M or 1000M) depending on the model. Often the manufacturers add more, or better quality gaskets and O-rings, to achieve better sealing.

I suspect DOM tried to set itself apart by opting for 200M WR on most models. Their more recent models seem to be aiming for lower price points by settling for 30M or 50M WR. Burei, Sinobi and Guanqin have seen similar reductions, going from 100M to just 30M, in the last two years.

Since the bezel is fixed, you're probably not going to go scuba diving with this model. It should be fine for swimming and everyday water resistance. All watches will lose some WR as they age, or once you change the battery.

As for the "Swiss Movement", Ronda and ISA "export" quartz movements offer lower jewels counts, and are not that much more expensive than their Japanese competition. Are they Swiss? They are produced in China by Swiss companies, much like Miyota or Seiko/TMI "Japanese" quartz movements. Is a Seiko produced in Malaysia a "Japanese" watch? DOM has switched to Japanese movements on their latest production runs, but I'm not sure about the M-132D. These may be basically NOS (New Old Stock) from an old production run. The black faced versions seem sold out everywhere.

*http://www.duomu.hk/showproduct.asp?pid=55*

FYI - This is a homage of the *Casio Edifice EF-132D*, but slightly smaller (40mm vs 42mm), with increased WR, and sapphire.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not sure how reliable the 200M rating is, but it's probably better than most Chinese watches, and certainly good enough to take a swim. DOM is another watch brand that uses Shenzhen OEM manufacturers to produce their watches, rather than be like Nakzen/Megir, Brigada or SKMEI/Umeishi, which are the in-house brands of OEM/ODM manufacturers.
> 
> When you order from an OEM company, there are various options for your MOQ or greater production run. Choices often include sapphire vs mineral crystals, movements (ie DG2813 vs Miyota 8215), and various levels of water resistance (30M, 50M, 100M, 200M, 300M or 1000M) depending on the model. Often the manufacturers add more, or better quality gaskets and O-rings, to achieve better sealing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for all that information the fixed bezel is a downer might have to rethink this watch but I really like the look of it.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

manchette said:


> Mine arrived today too, do you like yours ? The parcel says $2.69 value. I need to wear mine a bit to tell 1st impressions but i noticed a 'mirror effect' on the edges on the dial : i see the 60 upside down, and the 9 too, i'm not sure i like this ; also the blue of the hands is changing, sometimes dark and sometimes bright.


I think I like it for under $30. Didn't care for the leather strap it came on, which is why I went to the perlon.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Incoming:









Miyota 8215

PVD finished (except the crown, caseback and bezel)

Sapphire crystal

Ceramic bezel

SUPPOSEDLY blue lume, I am not sure of this since there is not much info available about Bliger, I contacted the seller and he told me it has "green-blue lumed color".

I also asked for a picture of the clasp system (yes I do my research ) and he gave me this example








"here; just different color"

As most of you know; Parnis come with a different cheaper clasp nowadays.

83$

I'll update with some pics when I receive mine; I have been looking for a hunter-pro sub for a week or so and this was the best available option IMO

https://www..........s.com/item/40m...01a2-4f16-9441-63f54860d8cc&priceBeautifyAB=0

(AliXpress link)


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

Double post


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

nachodaddy said:


> I think I like it for under $30. Didn't care for the leather strap it came on, which is why I went to the perlon.


 Yes, i can't deny it's a beautiful watch, the blue leather strap + the blue hands are a fun combination i think ; almost like if the hands were blinking when their color changes  I also find it's a fantastic set with the blue dial i saw in real life picture a bit above. Mine has a grey dial and i really do not like this part, it's ok but i'd rather have a white dial (i'm more fond of colors : like blue, white, red, green ... in life in general i think grey is more sad, e.g when i see people wearing dark colors, or wanting grey products for cars, houses... or other products i see around me in the streets it makes me sad). I'm wondering how many competitors are still able to compete within this price range ? Btw have you been able to test the glass if it's real sapphire ?


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

manchette said:


> Yes, i can't deny it's a beautiful watch, the blue leather strap + the blue hands are a fun combination i think ; almost like if the hands were blinking when their color changes  I also find it's a fantastic set with the blue dial i saw in real life picture a bit above. Mine has a grey dial and i really do not like this part, it's ok but i'd rather have a white dial (i'm more fond of colors : like blue, white, red, green ... in life in general i think grey is more sad, e.g when i see people wearing dark colors, or wanting grey products for cars, houses... or other products i see around me in the streets it makes me sad). I'm wondering how many competitors are still able to compete within this price range ? Btw have you been able to test the glass if it's real sapphire ?


Have not tested the crystal, no.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Exer said:


> Incoming:
> 
> View attachment 13198035
> 
> ...


I was looking into this as well a couple of months ago but eventually ordered the sterile dial Sea Dweller homage by Parnis largely because I liked the no-cyclops look more.

Here are a couple of photographs of it:



















The bracelet hasn't really given me any trouble. Resizing it was easy and it wears comfortably. One thing it lacks is the additional clip lock which goes over the clasp which the Bliger has. It adds another layer of security to the clasp. This watch actually gets a lot of wrist time and over the last month it really has grown on me. Love the completely clean, pristine look of the dial with the sweeping seconds hand. I'm sure you'll like the sterile dial as well, has it's own beauty.

Also, there was a review I had read about the Bliger Pepsi GMT II homage here on WUS. Here is the link to it in case you would like to give it a read:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/kronoreview-bliger-pepsi-gmt-master-ii-homage-watch-3970386.html

In the review it shows the GMT II homage does indeed have blue lume so I'm guessing your watch will also have it as well.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> I was looking into this as well a couple of months ago but eventually ordered the sterile dial Sea Dweller homage by Parnis largely because I liked the no-cyclops look more.
> 
> Here are a couple of photographs of it:
> 
> ...


Sweet pictures, and great to hear about the lume.
Did you by any chance take yours swimming, also, how is the screw down crown mechanism & bezel action?
I'm sure mine will be similar so that's why I'm stalking you with these questions .

Also,
I think yours would look killer on a bond nato


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

So, today I bought a Holuns - Portuguese Homage for 21$ on ebay (20% site-wide discount).
I think 21 is the right price for it :-!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> So, today I bought a Holuns - Portuguese Homage for 21$ on ebay (20% site-wide discount).
> I think 21 is the right price for it :-!
> View attachment 13199939


It looks very nice in the pictures, but it's just too big for me, and compared to the real thing.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Micro Review:*

I received my *Nakzen SL1006G Pagoda* late on Monday. I managed to take a few pictures today, just before the thunderstorms started.

Surprisingly, the Nakzen box is unbranded, and lacked the virtually useless instruction booklet and warranty card that seem to come with every boxed Chinese watch.

Unlike another review, mine seems to hit all the makers dead on. The highly polished case is quite attractive, but I'm a little worried it will scratch easily. The dial is a true silver, not white, pearl white or silver-white, and the sunburst effect is quite pronounced. Nakzen's pagoda is subtle, and merely printed on the dial. Maybe under magnification the dot pattern is more evident, but it may be necessary to provide the shading on the image.

The blue Dauphine hands look some shade of blue under all lighting conditions, but never look as bright, day-glow blue as in some of Nakzen's pictures. The band seems a little stiff, and is slightly shorter than similar 20mm straps on other Chinese watches I own. I needed to use the second hole, instead of the third or fourth hole that usually fits me. I think I would prefer this watch on a brown leather strap, or maybe a red, white and blue NATO.

Overall, I'm pleased with the Nakzen, and it should work well as a semi-dress or casual watch.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks very nice in the pictures, but it's just too big for me, and compared to the real thing.


For me it's perfect. I usually wear 48 mm watches. A 37-38 mm watch looks like a toy on my wrist.
I manage to wear 40 mm sometimes, without looking ridiculous. Depends on the watch.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> For me it's perfect. I usually wear 48 mm watches. A 37-38 mm watch looks like a toy on my wrist.
> I manage to wear 40 mm sometimes, without looking ridiculous. Depends on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


The IWC Portuguese Chronograph is 40.9mm x 12.3mm, so not that tiny. The Holuns is listed as 48.24mm x 12.66mm, which is beyond what many of us find comfortable, but to each his own.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> So, today I bought a Holuns - Portuguese Homage for 21$ on ebay (20% site-wide discount).
> I think 21 is the right price for it :-!
> View attachment 13199939


I like the look of this watch, so much that I am thinking about buying one for myself ;-) And I am on a "not buying any more cheap watches diet" because I am supposed to be saving the money I would have spent to buy one or two expensive (affordable watches) a year. Not bought a watch for nearly two months now and am getting that itch :think: I can get the watch off yon fleabay for around £19.37 which after exchange rates and the EU VAT is about the same sort of price you paid so great find. Checked on AliX and it is more money and normally takes more time to get here :-s

Some pictures of the chronograph show a different 1/10th sec dial but I assume this was a mistake, never seen the Chinese do this before b-), but secs and 60 mins would be useful enough for me and I love the dial style, I have the Parnis version that to me is one of the best cheap watches I have bought |>

Any idea what the movement might be? The person who might know or could have a good idea would be Houston as he is the Oracle of this sort of data. They say it is a Japanese movement, but I don't think it is a SII, but that is a total guess on my part.

Thanks for the info Aeryn, I think you may have got me to break my "Diet"

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

@HoustonReal - As a matter of fact, I am happy that is not an identical copy (regarding dimensions) of IWC. I don't want a replica, I prefer that the "homage" has its own touch. Besides that, my eyes are not so good, I am wearing glasses even when I watch TV. But, you are right...to each his own.
I think 48+ dimension listed on Ali includes the crown. On the ebay listing it says 46mm. Anyway, 46 or 48 makes no difference to me. My wrist can handle that. 
As an example, my Gravity defier (48,4x53,8mm) on my wrist below.

@ObiWonWD40 - Happy to be of some use...I guess. Your wallet is gonna hate me.
Later Edit: Movement picture, courtesy of Ali. It says SII. I wouldn't bet on it tough, they also say sapphire glass, which I really doubt.
LLE: I was right - the dial dimension includes the crown - LINK


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Still love my Sinobi ..

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif

great watch and a great bargain...


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

marathonna said:


> Still love my Sinobi ..
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


Good to know. I have admired these for a while and wondered what they are actually like. It's always good to see pictures from real life. How is the accuracy please?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## krishan.adhikari (Sep 20, 2017)

Just ordered The red and blue diver from sinobi. Thanks

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Received my Nakzen Pagoda on bracelet earlier this week.

No complaints: it is a simple 3-hander quartz with good finishing and a solid bracelet and clasp. Very comfortable. The bracelet end links fit nicely against the case.

My only niggle is that after looking at the pic closely, I wonder if I should have put the $30 toward a new shirt instead!


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

krishan.adhikari said:


> Just ordered The red and blue diver from sinobi. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


welcome


----------



## marathonna (Jul 29, 2014)

Sogeha said:


> Good to know. I have admired these for a while and wondered what they are actually like. It's always good to see pictures from real life. How is the accuracy please?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


accuracy is quite good actually..


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> @ObiWonWD40 - Happy to be of some use...I guess. Your wallet is gonna hate me.
> Later Edit: Movement picture, courtesy of Ali. It says SII. I wouldn't bet on it tough, they also say sapphire glass, which I really doubt.
> LLE: I was right - the dial dimension includes the crown - LINK


OK that has dun it !!!o| Gotta have it :roll: Stuff the watch no-buy diet, SII movement chronograph for silly money, I mean it would be criminal to turn it down?

fleabay order confirmed :-!

Look if anybody asks can I tell them that I was doing this as a favour to you as I am going to measure the dial with my digital calipers and get an accurate dial measurement? Nobody would see that as unreasonable would they? Many thanks ;-)

PS My wallet thanks you for saving me money.

PPS This watch has cost a bit less than what I pay to have a new battery fitted to a watch and have it pressure tested!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

What are peoples opinions on the miyota 9015 I found this really would like to get a automatic Nekzen.
https://bit.ly/2Lt25ke









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

A 9015 is the best movement you'll find in any watch under $500, and probably a lot higher, so if you like the style that's going to be a good deal.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> What are peoples opinions on the miyota 9015 I found this really would like to get a automatic Nekzen.
> https://bit.ly/2Lt25ke
> 
> 
> ...


If you like the watch then there is nothing wrong with that movement in my opinion. But there are others with the same movement for less and more money.

Take a read here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/miyota-9015-a-4619011.html

Best regards
Jim


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> If you like the watch then there is nothing wrong with that movement in my opinion. But there are others with the same movement for less and more money.
> 
> Take a read here https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/miyota-9015-a-4619011.html
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to the .........s watch the Watch from that link you sent to cost 150 is there one for less than 100 thanks.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> Do you have a link to the .........s watch the Watch from that link you sent to cost 150 is there one for less than 100 thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


I think the Nakzen is the cheapest but the Cadisen with the same movement is around the $100 mark on GB, bit more on AliX, you really pays your money and takes your choice. I wanted a watch with a Hi-Beat movement so I took the easy cop-out and went for a Starking that cost me just £34 delivered to me in the UK and the only downside I have found is that the power reserve is around 30 hours, not a deal breaker for me but YMMV.

Regards
Jim

PS I am a cheapskate


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Just checked on GB and those deals I saw have sold out or been pulled!

Regards
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I think the Nakzen is the cheapest but the Cadisen with the same movement is around the $100 mark on GB, bit more on AliX, you really pays your money and takes your choice. I wanted a watch with a Hi-Beat movement so I took the easy cop-out and went for a Starking that cost me just £34 delivered to me in the UK and the only downside I have found is that the power reserve is around 30 hours, not a deal breaker for me but YMMV.
> 
> Regards
> Jim
> ...


The Starking movement is based on the DG2813 or NN2813 movements. Starking opened up Shenzhen Jingrui Movement Limited, movement manufacturing company in 2005, with the stated purpose of producing tourbillon movements.

https://www.facebook.com/pg/szstarkingwatchgroup/about/


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

marathonna said:


> Still love my Sinobi ..


Agree to disagree. I have this same model. I ordered what was supposed to be the 10 ATM "Coke" model from Amazon for $19.99, and Sinobi sent me the 3 ATM version. I didn't really like the quality of the watch, especially the sloppy, 60-click diver bezel and the sharp edged clasp. When I pointed out their incorrect listing specifications, and asked for a return, they refunded my purchase and told me to keep the watch. BTW - This was my FIRST ever watch return request.

People familiar with my posts here know I'm not really a watch snob. Very few of my watches cost over $100, and many are under $50. In my opinion, this is a $20 watch, and there is a reason they don't sell for much more than $20. Maybe I'm spoiled because I often can find great bargains on various websites, but I found this watch disappointing. It looks fine to other people, but it feels cheap on the wrist. My Croton and Invicta quartz divers feel several orders of magnitude better, and I picked up both Crotons for $24 each.

My advice would be to spend a little more, or try to snipe a good deal on eBay. This 10 ATM, *Croton CA301288SSSL* is only $32.05 on Amazon. You can buy a 20 ATM, "Coke" *CROTON CA301282BKRD* diver for $39.00










It's also hard to go wrong with a ~ $40* Casio MDV-106*, that will take tons of abuse.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kinyued automatic calendar


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Spovan Beyond 4 Altimeter/Barometer/Compass/Thermometer/Pedometer


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> What are peoples opinions on the miyota 9015 I found this really would like to get a automatic Nekzen.


I love the 9015. It is a fantastic, affordable, high beat movement. The rotor is a little loud - which I like because it is also free moving so I know it is winding the watch - but some people don't like this. The sweep of the seconds hand is butter smooth.
I hope this helps


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes thanks for the input the movement sounds like a winner.


drwindsurf said:


> I love the 9015. It is a fantastic, affordable, high beat movement. The rotor is a little loud - which I like because it is also free moving so I know it is winding the watch - but some people don't like this. The sweep of the seconds hand is butter smooth.
> I hope this helps


Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Hello guys,
I recently saw this visodate homage on ali but couldn't find any movement details. I much prefer it's design to the Binger, but I don't know if it's movement will last more than a year. Binger's NH35 though could last me a good 20y. Both cost 50-60£.
Thoughts?

















Hint:


----------



## pump 19 (Jun 7, 2018)

First post, great thread and thanks to HoustonReal for posting the deal on the Nakzen Pagoda. Bought one on promo and have been wearing it for a week. Came in unmarked box inside an envelope but no shipping issues. Even though there's no legacy to the brand name, Nakzen looks a lot better on the dial than minifocus or metoo. Metal band is a little clinky and I expect it will scratch easily but clasp has stayed secure and I could easily size it. Watch appears well finished including the dial and indices. Did not find any cosmetic issues. Crown operation has a positive feel and the date is centered in a trimmed window. On mine the indexing of second hand is very close to or on the markers. Hacking movement, so it's easy to set. Haven't opened the press fit back yet but I believe it contains a Miyota movement. Thin case and bracelet feels light on the wrist. I've been wearing it for 5 days and it's held within a second of NIST time. (no exaggeration-good old quartz) Blue dial appears quite dark but under right light it's a deep iridescent blue, attractive look. Didn't expect much for a price like this but it's been a pleasant surprise.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kostasd87 said:


> Hello guys,
> I recently saw this visodate homage on ali but couldn't find any movement details. I much prefer it's design to the Binger, but I don't know if it's movement will last more than a year. Binger's NH35 though could last me a good 20y. Both cost 50-60£.
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


The *Carnival 8646G* contains either a Dixmont DG2803 or Nanning NN2803, based on the pictures of the display back. Both are 22J movements, often wrongly called 21J. They are based on the Miyota 8200 series, but have a hacking feature on their fourth wheel. Neither has the 25 Jewels Carnival claims. The Sea-Gull ST2130 or Peacock SL3000, are 25J movements, that copy much of the ETA 2824-2's architecture. Carnival may have used one of those movements in another model, and has reused the inaccurate rotor covers on other movements..









The Holuns automatic Visodate JY001 uses a Miyota 8205.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Got the Starking Piaget Polo s homage. Quite impressive for 30 bucks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Amuthini said:


> Got the Starking Piaget Polo s homage. Quite impressive for 30 bucks


Does the chronograph/stopwatch function work with the central second hand? Is the 9:00 sub-dial a minutes register? Is the lume any good?


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Amuthini said:
> 
> 
> > Got the Starking Piaget Polo s homage. Quite impressive for 30 bucks
> ...


Yes the central seconds hand is the Chrono. 9 o'clock subdial is 60 minute counter and 3 o'clock is 24 hour . There is no visible seconds hand on this watch although I can hear it ticking.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Amuthini said:


> Yes the central seconds hand is the Chrono. 9 o'clock subdial is 60 minute counter and 3 o'clock is 24 hour . There is no visible seconds hand on this watch although I can hear it ticking.


Nice to have a real chronograph function, on a watch this price. Most of the inexpensive chronographs only work on the sub-dials.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> Spovan Beyond 4 Altimeter/Barometer/Compass/Thermometer/Pedometer


Really tempting for $50, just to strap to a day pack for the occasional hike.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Agree to disagree. I have this same model. I ordered what was supposed to be the 10 ATM "Coke" model from Amazon for $19.99, and Sinobi sent me the 3 ATM version. I didn't really like the quality of the watch, especially the sloppy, 60-click diver bezel and the sharp edged clasp. When I pointed out their incorrect listing specifications, and asked for a return, they refunded my purchase and told me to keep the watch. BTW - This was my FIRST ever watch return request.
> 
> People familiar with my posts here know I'm not really a watch snob. Very few of my watches cost over $100, and many are under $50. In my opinion, this is a $20 watch, and there is a reason they don't sell for much more than $20. Maybe I'm spoiled because I often can find great bargains on various websites, but I found this watch disappointing. It looks fine to other people, but it feels cheap on the wrist. My Croton and Invicta quartz divers feel several orders of magnitude better, and I picked up both Crotons for $24 each.
> 
> ...


And for those who care about such things, Croton is apparently a USA brand (not American-made).

And you won't find Croton on Ali-Xpress. Unless you are looking for something like this...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> And for those who care about such things, Croton is apparently a USA brand (not American-made).
> 
> And you won't find Croton on Ali-Xpress.


Maybe suggesting Croton was off topic, but they are made in China, and they have very good, American based customer service.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> For me it's perfect. I usually wear 48 mm watches. A 37-38 mm watch looks like a toy on my wrist.
> I manage to wear 40 mm sometimes, without looking ridiculous. Depends on the watch.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Indeed. For me, anything under 42mm is just too small. The 39mm or less ones that some folks have posted look like a kids toy on my wrist as well

Nice to see the Holuns weighs in at a nice 46mm. Will have to consider it - thanks


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

marathonna said:


> Still love my Sinobi ..
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/images/attach/jpg.gif
> 
> ...


Yes, I love all three Sinobi's I own. Nice watches for the price. Accurate.
I have the one you show, the Oris Aquis Blue homage and the Clerc homage

Now they won't compare to some higher priced watches I own, but for the money I have been quite happy with my purchases


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Exer said:


> Sweet pictures, and great to hear about the lume.
> Did you by any chance take yours swimming, also, how is the screw down crown mechanism & bezel action?
> I'm sure mine will be similar so that's why I'm stalking you with these questions .
> 
> ...


Hello Exer,

I might swap the bracelet for a Bond nato in the future, I agree it would look nice and also would give the watch a different look!

I haven't taken this for a swim but it has got rain splashed. Didn't face any issues though of the internal crystal fogging up or the likes of that. The screw-down crown is smooth, winding and adjusting the hands goes seamless. Bezel action is solid, the sound is definitely pleasing to my ears when I turn it. Having said that, there is a little play on it. Hoping your Bliger doesn't have that. Overall, I bought the Parnis for $62 (US) and I'm very pleased with it.

Thought I would add, the lume on my Parnis is green. Do let us know if your Bliger comes with a blue lume. My Citizen BN0100-00E Pro Master dive watch comes with blue lume and it really does looks very cool:

Here's a photograph of the said Citizen:









Right: Orient Ray EM6500BB (Green Lume)
Left: Citizen BN0100-00E Pro Master "Excalibur" (Blue Lume)

Regards,
tintin82


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Does anyone know what movement is this? Seem pretty decent though

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

Cadisen C1033M with Seiko NH36A movement is once again under $60 on .........s.
Sapphire glass too. And yes, it really does have Sapphire.

search for " CADISEN 2018 Men Watch Automatic Mechanical Role Date Fashione luxury Brand Waterproof Clock Male Reloj Hombre Relogio Masculino " on aliex


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Maybe suggesting Croton was off topic, but they are made in China, and they have very good, American based customer service.


Yep, I agree, definitely worth a mention here, since you can get the watches at about the same price as a lot of the Ali Express offerings.

Interesting backstory on their website, too.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

funkym0nkey said:


> Cadisen C1033M with Seiko NH36A movement is once again under $60 on .........s.
> Sapphire glass too. And yes, it really does have Sapphire.
> 
> search for " CADISEN 2018 Men Watch Automatic Mechanical Role Date Fashione luxury Brand Waterproof Clock Male Reloj Hombre Relogio Masculino " on aliex


Thanks, funkym0nkey (OP), for sharing the deal!

Here's a link to it, to make it a bit easier for others: CADISEN 2018 Men Watch Automatic Mechanical Role Date Fashione luxury Brand Waterproof Clock Male Reloj Hombre Relogio Masculino-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Showing $58.30 for me on the AliEx app. I sure do love me these high value proposition AliEx watches . . . .

Is this one that you own yourself, funkym0nkey? Sounded like it, based on how confident you were about the sapphire. Any other thoughts/observations on this one?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

I was wondering if some of you ever used the seller's warranty ? It looks like some are offering a 1 year warranty : have you been able to use it in real life ?

Does it really apply as i saw that 5 years will give a 1 year warranty ...isn't this faking all the grades system ?


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> funkym0nkey said:
> 
> 
> > Cadisen C1033M with Seiko NH36A movement is once again under $60 on .........s.
> ...


I got this as gift for a friend of mine in May web it was for a short time at this similar price.
Did quick water test and it appeared to behave like sapphire crystal. Highly unlikely that they will bother with sapphire coating.
Its coming in at about +6 s/d.
I have also ordered diamond tester from eBay but it hasn't come yet from China seller.
I am seriously thinking of picking one up for myself. I am saving up to get myself Orient Mako II but this is too tempting. Maybe I will flip one of my Seiko Prospex solar Ave get both from that sale.
The white dial really goes well brown or tan leather strap and you can even mod this cardisen with countless Seiko compatible watch hands. I have that project on mind if I end up buying this for myself.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my Nakzen Pagode. I was very sceptic as my other Nakzen was just a huge dissapointment but i really like the watch. Probably be wearing it a lot.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That's a great point I hadn't thought of: that these inexpensive AliEx watches w/ Seiko automatic movements in them can make for nice modding platforms. Put some new hands on there, and you've got a different, personalized watch.

Only adds to the value proposition, and the potential for deepening the fun to be had from the hobby. Thanks for raising the idea!



funkym0nkey said:


> I got this as gift for a friend of mine in May web it was for a short time at this similar price.
> Did quick water test and it appeared to behave like sapphire crystal. Highly unlikely that they will bother with sapphire coating.
> Its coming in at about +6 s/d.
> I have also ordered diamond tester from eBay but it hasn't come yet from China seller.
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

My Pagani Design Just arrived. To quote the immortal Bill S. Preston, Esq. "Woah!"

View attachment 13207907


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice to see some real world pics! That dial looks amazing. Also looks like quite a thick crystal on it. Care to share some more observations?

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Sure thing. Eventually I'll do a review of it, but that might be a while. So this is just my initial observations.

For a dress watch, its a little big, but it has a big presence. 43mm wide, 46.5 with the crown. Lug to lug at 49, and 14.7mm thick. Weighs in at a good 162g.

It comes in a goofy paper-mache box, with magnetic closure.

The dial is absolutely beautiful. The color changes and gets darker as you head to the outer edge of the dial, giving it a fairly dramatic sunburst effect. I'll include another few pictures, as well. It's hard to be certain but it almost looks as though the dial curves back as it hits the edge of the case. Or it could just be an optical illusion from the domed crystal. You can also see the hour and minute indices are applied.

And yes, it does have a fairly large doom crystal. It rises out at a sharper edge from the case, before curing to more of a dome. Supposedly it's hardlex. Out of the 15mm thickness of the watch, I'm guessing 2.5-3 of that is crystal. Finishing of the case seems good as well. Crown is a good size, and has a nice tactile feel as you wind it.

I Haven't taken the plastic off the bracelet, but it seems descent solid links. With butterfly clasps. Only complaint about it is the very inner edge as it meets the clasp is not finished near as well as the rest of it. I'll include a picture.

Movement is listed as a "SeaGull 2813". Which I'm sure someone else knows a lot more about then me. But hackable, and hand windable. Only complaint is, that it looks a little bland (unfinished) compared to the rest of the watch. And the Pagani rotor, looks like it may just be glued on to the real rotor. If your gonna have an exhibition case back, put in a little more effort.

But for $65 I'm not gonna complain too much. My initial impression is that it's definitely worth that much.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

relativetime said:


> Sure thing. Eventually I'll do a review of it, but that might be a while. So this is just my initial observations.
> 
> For a dress watch, its a little big, but it has a big presence. 43mm wide, 46.5 with the crown. Lug to lug at 49, and 14.7mm thick. Weighs in at a good 162g.
> 
> ...


14.7mm is kinda thick for a dresswatch though. But it's beautiful for a 60$ watch  and it reminds me of the Seiko Cocktail dial









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> That's a great point I hadn't thought of: that these inexpensive AliEx watches w/ Seiko automatic movements in them can make for nice modding platforms. Put some new hands on there, and you've got a different, personalized watch.
> 
> Only adds to the value proposition, and the potential for deepening the fun to be had from the hobby. Thanks for raising the idea!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


...or even a custom dial!  that's my next field of experiment, based on this excellent article: www.stefanv.com/watches/making-custom-watch-dials-1.html

Nicolas


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

karlenko123 said:


> 14.7mm is kinda thick for a dresswatch though. But it's beautiful for a 60$ watch  and it reminds me of the Seiko Cocktail dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I also assume that this is the watch that they're homaging.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> That's a great point I hadn't thought of: that these inexpensive AliEx watches w/ Seiko automatic movements in them can make for nice modding platforms. Put some new hands on there, and you've got a different, personalized watch.
> 
> Only adds to the value proposition, and the potential for deepening the fun to be had from the hobby. Thanks for raising the idea!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I posted yesterday, but somehow the post failed and isn't here, anyway just be aware that this is a large dress watch with minimal bezel and most if not all the aftermarket Seiko compatible hands are for the diver models, which generally have a smaller dial. Just be aware the hands may be far too short


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Has anyone seen the Agelcoer watches On Ali I really like them just wondering if they are really Swiss movements because they are pricey.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Quick followup on the Pagani.

I'm sure someone here has more knowledge about it then me, and can confirm. But I'm guess the Seagull 2813 movement is based off a Miyota 8215. As it definetly has the Miyota stutter. I'm sure the large dial and hands don't help. But I can see the second hand consistently stutter from about 3 to 6 if I'm holding it upright. Also sometimes if I move my hand fast and stop suddenly, the second hand will pause for a second. I'm going to contact the seller to be sure and make sure.

But I just wanted to give anyone a heads up in case they were thinking of ordering one. Still a beautiful watch, but that might be a deal killer for someone.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Re. Agelcoer
Their advertising, or should I say product description, talks of Swiss Cal.A3350 movement and yet a simple Google search gives nothing but their own product.
It doesn't exactly inspire confidence when the movement they talk about exists only in their own world.


----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

I figured I'd do my virgin .........s buy today, and ended up with this one for around $40. I don't have any high hopes for it, but I've wanted a silver dial for a while and we'll see where it gets me.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I came across this brand called Valence and I must say I quite like their designs.
They are using Miyota movements, either quartz or automatics (even a 9015). I especially like the steel one with numeral "12" marker on a tan dial.
They come in various colors, I just picked a few randomly to give you an idea.
Also, I think it's one of the rare ocasions where I don't instantly hate the name for sounding stupid, I can actually imagine a new fashionable microbrand coming up with this.

Just search for "Valence watch" on ali.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> Has anyone seen the Agelcoer watches On Ali I really like them just wondering if they are really Swiss movements because they are pricey.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have no idea if they use a Swiss movement, but they say Swiss made on the dial and the Swiss are not happy about this
https://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/zent...aelschen-uhren-auf-kosten-von-luzern-ld.98165
I find it unlikely that watches made in Switzerland would be shipped to China to sell on Ali and not have a presence anywhere else. I agree they have some nice designs, but steep prices for a purchase on Ali of a dubious nature. Just my opinion


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sogeha said:


> I have no idea if they use a Swiss movement, but they say Swiss made on the dial and the Swiss are not happy about this
> https://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/zent...aelschen-uhren-auf-kosten-von-luzern-ld.98165
> I find it unlikely that watches made in Switzerland would be shipped to China to sell on Ali and not have a presence anywhere else. I agree they have some nice designs, but steep prices for a purchase on Ali of a dubious nature. Just my opinion


Interesting webpage, once I translated it to English. They really rip the heck out of Agelocer's whole marketing BS. The factory.headquarters building pictured is in Brussels, not Switzerland. Agelocer is using IWC workshop photos. Their official address in Lucerne doesn't have an existing street number.

To me, the Agelocer movement looks like a modified ST17. I could never understand how Agelocer managed to sell watches on Ali Express, at the prices they charge.

BTW - I saw this picture of an Agelocer deployment clasp. It's a copy of a Cartier Tank MC clasp, and looks just like the one on my Guanqin GQ90015.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

konax said:


> I came across this brand called Valence and I must say I quite like their designs.
> They are using Miyota movements, either quartz or automatics (even a 9015). I especially like the steel one with numeral "12" marker on a tan dial.
> They come in various colors, I just picked a few randomly to give you an idea.
> Also, I think it's one of the rare ocasions where I don't instantly hate the name for sounding stupid, I can actually imagine a new fashionable microbrand coming up with this.
> ...


I really like the style of this Valence VC-076 model, but at $200+ it doesn't seem irresistible, even with a Miyota 9015. It seems like a cross between a Rolex Oyster and a Seiko Cocktail Time. The 39.5mm case is well sized. I just don't know about spending that kind of money on a brand I don't know.

BTW - That grey model (middle, bottom row, uses a Seiko/TMI NH39A)


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I really like the style of this Valence VC-076 model, but at $200+ it doesn't seem irresistible, even with a Miyota 9015. It seems like a cross between a Rolex Oyster and a Seiko Cocktail Time. The 39.5mm case is well sized. I just don't know about spending that kind of money on a brand I don't know.


Agree on all points, if someone was to take one for the team and post pictures I might well be tempted. I never quite trust Ali pictures


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I really like the style of this Valence VC-076 model, but at $200+ it doesn't seem irresistible, even with a Miyota 9015. It seems like a cross between a Rolex Oyster and a Seiko Cocktail Time. The 39.5mm case is well sized. I just don't know about spending that kind of money on a brand I don't know.


Agreed, the price is a bit too much.
I found a (bit crappy) video of the said model:


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Very nice










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

karlenko123 said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corgeut or Debert sterile? They probably are the same watch.

I know some of the Debert watches had instances of hands scraping the dial.

Is the crown screw down? I believe the earlier examples were not, but they are now.

What do you like about it?

I have a Corgeut BB and it has been fantastic for the coin. Mine is the original model so unfortunately the newish metal bracelet, which I would like to have, doesn't fit the older lug holes.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Looking for Debert I found one and spotted a notice on the price:

"-31% mid-year sale starts in 3 days"


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Techme said:


> Corgeut or Debert sterile? They probably are the same watch.
> 
> I know some of the Debert watches had instances of hands scraping the dial.
> 
> ...


Corgeut and Debert is coming from a same factory. This one of mine is perfect, there is nothing wrong about it. I do like the shiny look and the sandwich dial. And this one have screw-down crown. I would love to extra money for them to improve the lume

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Letter T said:


> Looking for Debert I found one and spotted a notice on the price:
> 
> "-31% mid-year sale starts in 3 days"


Share mate. Although I find 31% hard to believe (not you the seller). Probably going to price jack prior to the sale.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Double...so many double posts on WUS lately.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Techme said:


> Double...so many double posts on WUS lately.


It has happened to me a few times lately, I think we have a glitch









Tony Two Times, will be my new username if this continues


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Here is the link to Debert, sterile version, with the discount in 3 days. Note you need to remove the spaces in the website name, I understand .........s direct links are forbidden or something.

Another thing to notice, when I look at the item on my PC the annoiunced discount is 30% but when I open it with my phone in the Ali app it is 31%, I guess 1$% extra for using the app.

https://tinyurl.com/y785leq2


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

konax said:


> I came across this brand called Valence and I must say I quite like their designs.
> They are using Miyota movements, either quartz or automatics (even a 9015). I especially like the steel one with numeral "12" marker on a tan dial.
> They come in various colors, I just picked a few randomly to give you an idea.
> Also, I think it's one of the rare ocasions where I don't instantly hate the name for sounding stupid, I can actually imagine a new fashionable microbrand coming up with this.
> ...


That bottom left looks really nice.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Letter T said:


> Here is the link to Debert, sterile version, with the discount in 3 days. Note you need to remove the spaces in the website name, I understand .........s direct links are forbidden or something.
> 
> Another thing to notice, when I look at the item on my PC the annoiunced discount is 30% but when I open it with my phone in the Ali app it is 31%, I guess 1$% extra for using the app.
> 
> https://www.a l i express.com/item/41mm-debert-black-sterile-dial-ceramic-bezel-miyota-Automatic-mens-Watch-D85B/32813072907.html?spm=2114.search0104.3.1.365bdb78xjiUmN&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_3_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_5722815_10342_10343_10340_5722915_10341_5722615_10696_10084_10083_10618_10307_5722715_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_5722515_10621_10620,searchweb201603_11,ppcSwitch_5&algo_expid=b5264848-93c4-4828-b17b-667acd238672-0&algo_pvid=b5264848-93c4-4828-b17b-667acd238672&priceBeautifyAB=0


For the love of this thread, please learn to use url shorteners: http://bit.ly http://goo.gl http://tinyurl.com

Nicolas


----------



## gsaronni (Apr 6, 2010)

https://tinyurl.com/y785leq2


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Letter T said:


> Here is the link to Debert, sterile version, with the discount in 3 days. Note you need to remove the spaces in the website name, I understand .........s direct links are forbidden or something.
> 
> Another thing to notice, when I look at the item on my PC the annoiunced discount is 30% but when I open it with my phone in the Ali app it is 31%, I guess 1$% extra for using the app.


That is for the sterile version only I suppose.

According to the website: Sale Price: US $97.30

On the My Watch Code website the price is US ~$96 shipped.

I find ebay to be cheaper, especially when using a discount code, but that depends on your location so YMMV

I've noticed these Deberts and Corgeut BB have been sneaking up in price, even though there are more sellers. I wonder how many of the sellers are the same operator?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Interesting webpage, once I translated it to English. They really rip the heck out of Agelocer's whole marketing BS. The factory.headquarters building pictured is in Brussels, not Switzerland. Agelocer is using IWC workshop photos. Their official address in Lucerne doesn't have an existing street number.
> 
> To me, the Agelocer movement looks like a modified ST17. I could never understand how Agelocer managed to sell watches on Ali Express, at the prices they charge.
> 
> BTW - I saw this picture of an Agelocer deployment clasp. It's a copy of a Cartier Tank MC clasp, and looks just like the one on my Guanqin GQ90015.


I have several Agelocer models on my wish list for months now, just waiting for a fire sale. They look fantastic and have a bit thinner profile which I like.

Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my led watch. I didn't think i could love something ugly but i really like it.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Got my led watch. I didn't think i could love something ugly but i really like it.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


That's at least three forum members in this thread now who have purchased this watch and been delighted at what they received. Mine's already on order! 

Nicolas and Tintin (right?), how do you like your "Pulsar 2"-ish LED watches now that you've had them for a few weeks/months?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BlumSafe (May 17, 2018)

What is the name of that pulsar 2-ish led watch? I can’t find it searching .........s. Thanks.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

BlumSafe said:


> What is the name of that pulsar 2-ish led watch? I can't find it searching .........s. Thanks.


Here is the link I used:

https://tinyurl.com/y8hdu9lh

Enjoy!


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Techme said:


> Share mate. Although I find 31% hard to believe (not you the seller). Probably going to price jack prior to the sale.


Shame it's not 30% off the current $113 price, or it would be down to $79.

Instead it appears to be 30% off the "original" price of $139


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

linnaen said:


> Shame it's not 30% off the current $113 price, or it would be down to $79.
> 
> Instead it appears to be 30% off the "original" price of $139


Yes, typical AE bogus sale.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Here is the link I used:
> 
> https://tinyurl.com/y8hdu9lh
> 
> Enjoy!


Yep, that's the one: the Iron Men's Watch 

@ohhenry1 I still love wearing it! Mostly at home, sometimes at night and as a weekender.

Nicolas


----------



## krishan.adhikari (Sep 20, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> I have several Agelocer models on my wish list for months now, just waiting for a fire sale. They look fantastic and have a bit thinner profile which I like.
> 
> Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


Some of the models look like replicas of seven Friday models. Has anyone brought watches from them?

Sent from my CPH1725 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei 15012M NH36A* automatic closeout* - $33.87 - Only 3 left*
41.5mm stainless steel case and bracelet, Seiko/TMI NH36A automatic, 50M WR, black dial w/rose gold


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

So what does everybody think is the best value on Ali for under $100.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun506 (Dec 17, 2012)

Whatever you do don't touch Megir watches. They look ok in the pictures and once they arrive they are garbage


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Shogun506 said:


> Whatever you do don't touch Megir watches. They look ok in the pictures and once they arrive they are garbage


The only Megir I ever thought of getting was the bullhead.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> So what does everybody think is the best value on Ali for under $100.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Parnis, Debert, Corgeut for sure, also Bliger. Lesser quality (but still nice specs) and cheaper: Steelbagelsport.

Nicolas


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

So no nakzens either?


Shogun506 said:


> Whatever you do don't touch Megir watches. They look ok in the pictures and once they arrive they are garbage


Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ronragus said:


> So no nakzens either?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


Nakzens are not on the "no buy" list, in my opinion. Some people might have been somewhat disappointed with the Pagodas, but plenty of people were not, and I don't think anyone would say that what they received was garbage.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> So what does everybody think is the best value on Ali for under $100.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Starking AM0184 is worthy of consideration.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> That's at least three forum members in this thread now who have purchased this watch and been delighted at what they received. Mine's already on order!
> 
> Nicolas and Tintin (right?), how do you like your "Pulsar 2"-ish LED watches now that you've had them for a few weeks/months?


Mine says "Hello"...









I have been wearing mine mostly over the weekends or when I go for my evening runs sometimes. The bright red display in the slightly morose evening darkness seems lovely!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Mine says "Hello"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah!! Way cool 

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Woah!! Way cool
> 
> Nicolas


Haha... That's against my gaming PC. Thought it would be a cool backdrop for a quick photograph!

In the meantime I'm still waiting for my Nakzen Pagoda to arrive. It has been stalled at the local Post Office for the last 3 days and believe it or not has not yet been delivered to me!! I went to the Post Office today and the reason apparently is that a recent storm and lightning episode took down their servers so they have not been able to make entries in their system which are needed prior to delivery of international shipments. Looks like I won't be getting it anytime sooner than next week. :/


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1358 Altimeter, Barometer, Compass, Thermometer, Pedometer watch
~29$


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Starking AM0184 is worthy of consideration.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes that's a slick looking watch it's on my wishlist 

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Haha... That's against my gaming PC. Thought it would be a cool backdrop for a quick photograph!
> 
> In the meantime I'm still waiting for my Nakzen Pagoda to arrive. It has been stalled at the local Post Office for the last 3 days and believe it or not has not yet been delivered to me!! I went to the Post Office today and the reason apparently is that a recent storm and lightning episode took down their servers so they have not been able to make entries in their system which are needed prior to delivery of international shipments. Looks like I won't be getting it anytime sooner than next week. :/


Any reason is good for the damn post office: weather, politic declaration, bad review in the newspaper...

- a French user of the post office


----------



## rollodes (Feb 19, 2018)

My Loreo arrived. It's really nice. Good bulid quality, lovely strap with magnetic clasp, nice chronograph. All good.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

watchguy74 said:


> So what does everybody think is the best value on Ali for under $100.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> That is for the sterile version only I suppose.
> 
> According to the website: Sale Price: US $97.30
> 
> ...


Interesting to note, Debert watches on Ali are found in mywatchcode Store/seller and they are more expensive then on their own website, whick kinda makes sense, they need to pay to Ali for their platform.

P.S. About post, there is a great clip on Sainfldd show when Kramer goes to post office to have his postal address deleted from the system. A postmen Newman said to his colleague: "You can now take your three hour break"


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> So what does everybody think is the best value on Ali for under $100.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk











Just take them all 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrygn (Jun 13, 2018)

Which one of these is better: Guanqin gj16034, Cadisen c1009 and Starkin AM0184 in terms of build and movement quality. It is going to be my first automatic watch


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mrygn said:


> Which one of these is better: Guanqin gj16034, Cadisen c1009 and Starkin AM0184 in terms of build and movement quality. It is going to be my first automatic watch


If it is going to be your first mechanical watch, I would strongly advise against the Starking. It's simply too hit or miss. You could get a great one, or you could be severely frustrated with a defective one. My Cadisen C-1009 looks and works great, but I'd recommend the Guanqin since the Seiko movement in that one also has hacking (stop seconds function when setting the time), which will allow for greater accuracy and probably be more satisfying (Miyota in the Cadisen does not have that function). That Guanqin model has been very popular of late, and I haven't heard a single bad thing about it, so I think that would be your best bet.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

I love this forum.


hanshananigan said:


> .


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Any reason is good for the damn post office: weather, politic declaration, bad review in the newspaper...
> 
> - a French user of the post office


Yes. Plus India Post takes a long time to deliver Ali shipments. Also, anything above the $20 mark gets into the dutiable zone. The duty associated with watches here is 41%! Ali sellers under-declare prices on the package so it comes through without falling under the scanner. There is luck involved and it's always a hit and miss thing.

The minimum wait is 30 days before a shipment from Ali gets delivered. Only once has a shipment reached me within 20 days.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

What is the watch in the middle? It's a bit hard to see from reflection.



karlenko123 said:


> Just take them all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

karlenko123 said:


> Just take them all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the middle and left watch 

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Letter T said:


> What is the watch in the middle? It's a bit hard to see from reflection.


It's a Sekaro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

karlenko123 said:


> Just take them all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you think of the Pagani what's the quality like, also does it feel big on wrist as its 44mm?

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

I'm a bit surprise for the quality at this price. Shiny as the seller photo, they even has blue coated and the dial is very sharp. The size say 44mm but it feels like 42mm to me and the lug to lug is 50mm, perfectly fit an 6.7 inch wrist


watchguy74 said:


> What do you think of the Pagani what's the quality like, also does it feel big on wrist as its 44mm?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Nova_P2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> What do you think of the Pagani what's the quality like, also does it feel big on wrist as its 44mm?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


If I remember correctly, the Pagani uses the inexpensive, Sea-Gull ST6 movement, which is not one of their better calibers. The Sekaro contains a Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813, which is a workhorse movement based on the Miyota 8215, but modified to hack. The Debert/Corguet is using a real Miyota 821A (decorated 8215) movement.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Sekaro contains a Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813, which is a workhorse movement based on the Miyota 8215, but modified to hack.


It's several time I read about a "workhorse movement", does it have a good or bad connotation? Is it like the animal: big and robust, gets the job done, but not particularly pretty (/well finished in case of the movement)?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> It's several time I read about a "workhorse movement", does it have a good or bad connotation? Is it like the animal: big and robust, gets the job done, but not particularly pretty (/well finished in case of the movement)?


It's a positively connoted term most of the time, especially when you're talking affordable watches. And you've defined it perfectly. The opposite might be a show horse, which at times can be positively connoted, at times not.

I certainly know which one I'd rather have on my farm!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watchguy74 said:


> What do you think of the Pagani what's the quality like, also does it feel big on wrist as its 44mm?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


I had the Pagani but flipped it. Compared to my 43mm CW Trident, the 44mm Pagani felt huge. The lug to lug was fine, but the bezel and dial are large, as in the above photo.

The Seagull movement was about +15 sec. The case was nicely finished for the price and and it felt solid. The bezel was ceramic and had a lot of play. Surprisingly, the bracelt was good quality too with solid links and endlinks. If it wore smaller I would have kept it.


----------



## mrygn (Jun 13, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> If it is going to be your first mechanical watch, I would strongly advise against the Starking. It's simply too hit or miss. You could get a great one, or you could be severely frustrated with a defective one. My Cadisen C-1009 looks and works great, but I'd recommend the Guanqin since the Seiko movement in that one also has hacking (stop seconds function when setting the time), which will allow for greater accuracy and probably be more satisfying (Miyota in the Cadisen does not have that function). That Guanqin model has been very popular of late, and I haven't heard a single bad thing about it, so I think that would be your best bet.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Does it worth to pay 20 bucks more for guanqin since i can buy starking for 37 dollars while guanqin is 57 dollars


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Is there a quality difference between miyota and seiko in this price range (30-50$) ? I saw for example a burei around 30$ with miyota, and another one with seiko.


Any good models that you spotted for mid june discounts on Ali ?


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

manchette said:


> Is there a quality difference between miyota and seiko in this price range (30-50$) ? I saw for example a burei around 30$ with miyota, and another one with seiko.
> 
> Any good models that you spotted for mid june discounts on Ali ?


NH35 beat the sh*t out of Miyota 8215 in this price range

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mrygn said:


> Does it worth to pay 20 bucks more for guanqin since i can buy starking for 37 dollars while guanqin is 57 dollars


Yes, I think it is worth the additional $20, especially if this is your first automatic watch. The Starking is more of a fun piece to try out after you already know that you like automatic watches. It's not a good introduction to automatic watches, again, because of the poor quality control.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrygn said:


> Does it worth to pay 20 bucks more for guanqin since i can buy starking for 37 dollars while guanqin is 57 dollars


Or for less than $100 you could buy the both or you could for just a little more buy all three! My personal favourites are the Guanquin and the Starking, only because my significant other calls the Cadisen in that colour combination my "Funeral Watch", so I bought another version from Ochstin with a Rose Gold Bezel and white dial. All three are great watches for the price and I am sure you would be happy with any of them, but at that money you have to almost treat them as a disposable  If you try to get any of them serviced you will find you have to pay more than they cost in the first place!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Techme said:


> I had the Pagani but flipped it. Compared to my 43mm CW Trident, the 44mm Pagani felt huge. The lug to lug was fine, but the bezel and dial are large, as in the above photo.
> 
> The Seagull movement was about +15 sec. The case was nicely finished for the price and and it felt solid. The bezel was ceramic and had a lot of play. Surprisingly, the bracelt was good quality too with solid links and endlinks. If it wore smaller I would have kept it.
> View attachment 13217755
> ...


Damn good looking watch but I think it's going to be too big for my wrist I really liked the green dial.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Just saw this on AE...










So, they increased the price to $99.98 and then put the Sale Price to be at $53.99 :-(

On GearBest this is normally available at $59.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> So what does everybody think is the best value on Ali for under $100.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Each of my Loreo watches was under $100 on Ali, and I would re-buy them in an instant.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> Each of my Loreo watches was under $100 on Ali, and I would re-buy them in an instant.
> 
> View attachment 13218461


I like that blue yachtona, haven't seen it before


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BalooSD said:


> Each of my Loreo watches was under $100 on Ali, and I would re-buy them in an instant.
> 
> View attachment 13218461


Is the middle one running an 8215?

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Sogeha said:


> I like that blue yachtona, haven't seen it before


Here's the yachtona with better lighting









Sent from my VS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Techme said:


> Is the middle one running an 8215?
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Mine says MIYOTA unadjusted twenty-one jewels, same as the below pictured from the Ali description (my zoom shots are terrible). I don't know the model number for the movement.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Mine says MIYOTA unadjusted twenty-one jewels, same as the below pictured from the Ali description (my zoom shots are terrible). I don't know the model number for the movement.
> 
> View attachment 13219509


Sure looks like a Miyota 8215 to me.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> Mine says MIYOTA unadjusted twenty-one jewels, same as the below pictured from the Ali description (my zoom shots are terrible). I don't know the model number for the movement.
> 
> View attachment 13219509


It's a Miyota 8215 but for a display caseback they better use a 821a instead









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

karlenko123 said:


> It's a Miyota 8215 but for a display caseback they better use a 821a instead
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sky blue Yachtona has that decorated movement.


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

Another Cadisen with Seiko NH35 at very good price in .........s sale right now.

Can be had for less than $51 with seller coupons and sale price from the mobile app.
Sapphire crystal and all.

Ordered one myself in beautiful blue.

Link : bit.ly/2MoScVX

remove - for the link as i dont have permission. Only reason I am including link is because only this seller has the sale promotion. Other stores selling this dont.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Not really my flavour with the stones, but would be attractive without them.

The AE page says it sports a mineral crystal though.


funkym0nkey said:


> Another Cadisen with Seiko NH35 at very good price in .........s sale right now.
> 
> Can be had for less than $51 with seller coupons and sale price from the mobile app.
> Sapphire crystal and all.
> ...


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Better than a Parnis










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

karlenko123 said:


> Better than a Parnis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks good! 
What brand is it?


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Exer said:


> That looks good!
> What brand is it?


It's Corgeut

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I have fought it but at the end I couldn't resist, orders Debert sterile of Alli.

I have read that some people have had issues with the hour hand scratching the dial, should I ask the seller to double check before sending?

Brought for mywatchcode store.



karlenko123 said:


> Just take them all
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Letter T said:


> I have fought it but at the end I couldn't resist, orders Debert sterile of Alli.
> 
> I have read that some people have had issues with the hour hand scratching the dial, should I ask the seller to double check before sending?
> 
> Brought for mywatchcode store.


Most definitely.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

karlenko123 said:


> Better than a Parnis
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had the 3 9 6 Corgeut on a bracelet in my sight for ages. They look like they have a different crown set up than the older original Corgeut BB model, which I own. Prices have really jumped on these models though.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

Deleted due to issue with images - will try again later, but they keep appearing in full size rather than thumbnails!
View attachment 13220771


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Not really my flavour with the stones, but would be attractive without them.
> 
> The AE page says it sports a mineral crystal though.


Yup, sorry my bad. The other cadisen which i ordered few days back (NH36 day date one, my 2nd purchase) has the sapphire crystal, not this.

I can live with stones, the other cadisen and guanqin did not have blue dial. Wanted blue dial. Crystal I might replace later.


----------



## fellowsis (Nov 22, 2011)

I bought this for my brother - nh35 is correct. A beauty. Runs well too! I'm not a fan of the "diamonds" but they're subtle.

Enjoy the wrist shot...





funkym0nkey said:


> Another Cadisen with Seiko NH35 at very good price in .........s sale right now.
> 
> Can be had for less than $51 with seller coupons and sale price from the mobile app.
> Sapphire crystal and all.
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quick poll by a show of hand: what do you think of this design? (brand was blurred to leave price tag out of consideration)

Nicolas


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

I quite like it. Think the thin hands match the triangles quite well. The luminous dots seem a bit prominent for the face but it could just be the photo.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I have an identical one, but with date at 6, and no day window. As I recall it was around 10$. Mine it's a Skmei. The crystal is a like a glass magnifier.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> I have an identical one, but with date at 6, and no day window. As I recall it was around 10$. Mine it's a Skmei. The crystal is a like a glass magnifier.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Umm, I think Mougino wanted for people to comment on the watch without knowing any branding or pricing. That's why he went through the trouble of blurring out the brand name.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

mougino said:


> Quick poll by a show of hand: what do you think of this design? (brand was blurred to leave price tag out of consideration)
> 
> Nicolas


For me it has good points and not so good. The colour scheme blue on white and SS works well, I like the hands and the first glance at the Watch. I am not so keen about the case at the lugs or the curious half link before the integrated bracelet gets going. I think this is a real cheapy you are showing us, in which case it is fine


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Since I got a watch 99% of the same design, you could say that I like it a lot???

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm still on the fence on whether I should pick up the Guanqin GJ16034 with the reliable Seiko NH36A movement. The white sunburst dial (reviews say it's more silver) really looks beautiful. If anyone here has this watch a couple of photographs of it would be very welcome!


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

I recently bought the "Nomos Lambda" Guanqin homage on AliE after seeing a good review of it on Youtube. This was my first newly-purchased automatic watch and I was impressed:


Good accuracy - adjusted mechanism couple of times and it gains a few seconds a day while wearing, but loses them at night, so balances out

Hands slightly tinted dark blue which looks nice

No play in the hands

Nice crystal - domed and apparently sapphire

Power reserve indicator seems accurate

Minimal noise from winding/ticking

Very accurate dial (only a few places on the dial where the minute hand is pointing exactly at the minute marker but the seconds are a few higher/lower than 00)

Strap seems robust so far (after fortnight of wearing)


*Does anyone know what movement this watch has?

*See my pics below.

 

I also bought the Sinobi "Cartier Tank" homage on AliE.

Pretty good too:


Face is nicely textured with a slight indent where the seconds dial is

Hands slightly tinted dark blue

Strap is nice - wider at the lugs and then gets slightly thinner

Seems generally robust

Not sure about the movement - it's quartz but gaining 2 or 3 seconds a day. The hands are also a bit flappy when setting them, but there's no (or minimal) play in the hands when running


See my pic below.



There are also some other Cartier Tank homages on AliE - by Rebirth, Chenxi, Guanqin and Eyki. Need to see which is most like the Cartier Tank as they all seem slightly different.

I note there are many makes of the homages. *Is there a list anywhere of them?*

Thanks!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Since I got a watch 99% of the same design, you could say that I like it a lot???
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


It looks like you missed my point, but that's OK. I'm glad that you like your watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dw1987uk said:


> I note there are many makes of the homages. *Is there a list anywhere of them?*


An updated list of homages, by Chinese manufacturer, with price and link would be legen - wait for it - dary. Legendary!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just received my sub-5€ Bauhaus inspired sterile watch with silver-blue braided strap: very happy to have a replacement for my late-Gimto. I missed a minimalist watch and I'm quite happy with the color combo!

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Burei *open heart automatic - *Clearance - $35.81* - Only 4 left
41mm stainless steel case, Miyota 821A movement, 50M WR


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

I found another Seiko NH36A powered sub $100 watch. This time by Carnival. Found it as i was searching for blue dial one. There is blue + gold and this blue + silver versions.

I just wish it didnt have that I & W logo. Just carnival would have looked nicer. That & makes it look weird.

40mm and Sapphire glass. Cost is little under $80. Significantly more than Guanqin NH36 one, but I like the blue dial and hands better. Looks more dressy.

Link : bit.ly/2MtptiH


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dw1987uk said:


> I note there are many makes of the homages. (Nomos Lambda 39) *Is there a list anywhere of them?*
> 
> Thanks!


An incomplete list:

Automatic w/PR dial: *Guanqin GJ16106, Cadisen C1030, Binger 1187, Feike FM202*










Quartz chronograph: *Guanqin GS19101, Carnival I&W 8787*










*Eyki 1096* - Quartz homage with non-functional upper dial


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

It's quite nice but I am not sure the lume dots work with triangle hour pointers, at least for me they don't. I guess it the contrast in shape is a bit too noticable.

I would also prefer to have an option to swap the strap, this looks like it is non removable or requires a custom strap.

P.S. Spoken as a watch noob.



mougino said:


> Quick poll by a show of hand: what do you think of this design? (brand was blurred to leave price tag out of consideration)
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> So what does everybody think is the best value on Ali for under $100.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Pagani Design (I have 4 different ones - all great quality)
Debert and Corgeut are nice quality (I have 2 and 1) - just not sure I would call them a value based on the price


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> What do you think of the Pagani what's the quality like, also does it feel big on wrist as its 44mm?
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Size is fine - much better for me than those tiny sized 39 and under. I actually prefer 46mm - so the 44mm is a tad smaller but looks really good


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> Quick poll by a show of hand: what do you think of this design? (brand was blurred to leave price tag out of consideration)
> 
> Nicolas


Well since you asked - Have to say it is not my cup of tea - I think it is on the ugly side


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Quick poll by a show of hand: what do you think of this design? (brand was blurred to leave price tag out of consideration)
> 
> Nicolas


For me it's kinda MEH. While I generally like blue on white dial, I'm not loving the hands, or the integrated bracelet. The cost and construction are important in my calculations, since an alloy case, or a folded link bracelet can remove a watch from consideration.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I just received my sub-5€ Bauhaus inspired sterile watch with silver-blue braided strap: very happy to have a replacement for my late-Gimto. I missed a minimalist watch and I'm quite happy with the color combo!
> 
> Nicolas


Better pic in daylight.

Item has been removed from AliX shop but seller has another branded one, should be easy enough to remove the logo with a q-tip + alcohol: REBIRTH Men Women Watches Military Casual couple Watches Ladies Top Brand Luxury Quartz Nylon Strap Clock Sport Male Clocks *(US $6.40)* [from Ali Express] (nota: it says Ladies but it's a 41mm so it's rather a men's watch).

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Seiko SSC619P1* Solar Chronograph, blue dial - *$109.99*
45mm x 12mm 316L stainless steel case, 50mm lug to lug, 22mm 316L bracelet, Hardlex crystal, 100M WR


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Seiko SSC619P1* Solar Chronograph, blue dial - *$109.99*
> 45mm x 12mm 316Lstainless steel case, 50mm lug to lug, 22mm 316L bracelet, Hardlex crystal, 100M WR


Only 1 left in stock though.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Burei *open heart automatic - *Clearance - $35.81* - Only 4 left
> 41mm stainless steel case, Miyota 821A movement, 50M WR


Your thoughts on this please HoustonReal. I haven't had a Burei watch in the past so don't know about their quality. Also, the Miyota 821A movement, how is it at this price point?


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Speaking of price points, I am lead to believe the movement itself costs around $30 so you get the rest of the watch for a fiver. That is a hell of a deal.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Your thoughts on this please HoustonReal. I haven't had a Burei watch in the past so don't know about their quality. Also, the Miyota 821A movement, how is it at this price point?


Burei sells watches that sell for two or three times this price. They are a mid-priced mushroom brand, equivalent to Starking, Guanqin, Aesop, Cadisen, etc. The 821A is basically a decorated 8215.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank-you so much for the input regarding the Burei watch Letter T and HoustonReal. Really appreciate it. I might go for the Burei or pull the trigger on the Guanqin GJ1034 which I have been eying now for quite a while.

In the meantime my little Parnis family says "_Hello_" to everyone here...









The Parnis "_Troika_"!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm wearing my Parnis today.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking BM0990* (Piaget Polo Chronograph homages) quartz chronographs - *$20 - $22.99* (w/$2 instant coupon)
*Normally ~$30 on Ali Express - Limited stock for blue colorway*
41mm 316L stainless steel case, quartz chronograph on central second hand, 30M WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Only 1 left in stock though.


Sometimes you'd be surprised how many watches Amazon can sell with "Only 1 left in stock".


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Sometimes you'd be surprised how many watches Amazon can sell with "Only 1 left in stock".


Sellers use that same selling Tactics on eBay I've noticed.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I once convinced myself that Jaragar was a brand barely worth of interest: after I ordered their Monaco homage, I find it was just "too much": too impractical, the half-hidden subdials can't be read decently ; and above all too BIG! what a chunk of a watch 









One year later here I am with an eclectic collection of ~40 watches, and the ones seeing the wrist are no surprise the "classic" ones: my Orient Bambino, my Parnis Luminor, the Corgeut Blackbay Bronze a little less, and most of all the many Rolex homages: subs, gmt, explo II, milgaus...

These are all somewhat average sized watches (I have a big wrist): 42mm or less, perfect to wear at work with a suit vest, so when the weekend comes, I tend to switch to "fun" watches, and part of the fun includes BIG watches, so no surprise the Jaragar Monaco has been more in the rotation lately. So I told myself: why not double the fun and grow the Jaragar family? 

Here enters the JARAGAR A516 Triangle Shape Auto *(US $18.99)* [from Ali Express], I chose the black with red variant:









It's a MASSIVE watch: 45mm and an unusual presence on the wrist due to the shape. It has an outstanding dial, with checkerboard pattern, an impressive dome crystal, and the finish on the crown, pushbuttons, and clasp is impeccable. The back says "All Stainless Steel" but I highly doubt it: the bezel looks and feels like cheap alloy, almost plastic. The 3 subdials (date, weekday, 24hr linked to main time) are this time perfectly readable. The automatic movement is butter smooth, the crown shape adding to this impression. The strap is genuine good quality leather.









So overall I'm quite happy to add another FUN weekender to the collection and have another Jaragar  I didn't check their other models yet but who knows what the future is made of? 

Btw does anyone know if it's an homage of a famous watch?

Thanks for reading!
Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Btw does anyone know if it's an homage of a famous watch?


That's a nice looking watch, congratulations Nicolas! A BIG watch with lots of wrist presence... there's a yellow variant of this as well which really pops! I have a Jaragar Monaco as well, in a different shade. I'll post a photograph of it when I get back home from work.

I think the one you got might be a homage to the Tonino Lamborghini Spyder watches. Do check them out.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Here is my Jaragar Monaco homage (PMW047):



















The watch is big with an immense wrist presence. It's heavy and sits like a tank.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I think the one you got might be a homage to the Tonino Lamborghini Spyder watches. Do check them out.


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

anyone have the peter lee explorer 2 homage? i want to know if the indices and hands are black like the real deal. 
its difficult to tell from the pics because of the lighting


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Cgull said:


> anyone have the peter lee explorer 2 homage? i want to know if the indices and hands are black like the real deal.
> its difficult to tell from the pics because of the lighting
> View attachment 13227509


No bad lighting, they are black in the pic [edit] hands I mean, index edges are clearly silver. To be 100% sure ask the seller directly.

Nicolas


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

yes, i asked. i guess we'll see soon.
i once had a white bagelsport version of the explorer ii, and while the the indices/hands looked black and the seller confirmed, it turned out to be silver.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

Cgull said:


> anyone have the peter lee explorer 2 homage? i want to know if the indices and hands are black like the real deal.
> its difficult to tell from the pics because of the lighting
> View attachment 13227509


I believe that the Peter Lee and Bagelsport share a lot of DNA. Here is my Bagelsport and it has black hands and indices. However it doesn't have the correct second hand.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info and pics!
I just found this pic on the sellers feedback. the hands look silver here


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Cgull said:


> yes, i asked. i guess we'll see soon.
> i once had a white bagelsport version of the explorer ii, and while the the indices/hands looked black and the seller confirmed, it turned out to be silver.


Strange because my Bagelsport has both black index edges and hands:


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow this thread is massive and intimidating to a newcomer. Can anyone compile a Top 10 list of the known nicest Ali watches? 

Nicest in terms of quality, value and design.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CO5 said:


> Wow this thread is massive and intimidating to a newcomer. Can anyone compile a Top 10 list of the known nicest Ali watches?
> 
> Nicest in terms of quality, value and design.


Any list like that would be subjective, and totally based on the author's personal preferences.

I think my Nakzen Pagoda is a pretty nice quartz watch for about $30, but some members weren't impressed. Other members would never consider it because it's not mechanical, and therefore, "soulless".










The Starking AM0184 is an under $50, classic style, 28,800 automatic with a sapphire crystal. Then again, its movement is a modified 2813 design, with a 35-36 hour power reserve. Since Starking owns the manufacturer that makes its "1813", SK series calibers, they qualify as "in-house"movements.










I think my DOM W-624 is an incredible value due to its tungsten carbide and sapphire construction, but it has worthless, weak lume on the dial only, and its tungsten bracelet is basically an integrated design, making strap swaps impossible.










I am not a big fan of open heart design watches, but the Sea-Gull ST25 series movements are a really good value.










Many popular Ali Express watches are homages, and thus frowned upon by a sizable portion of the WUS community.

I really don't think there is a consensus, Ten Best list. If you have a particular style and price range in mind, then there are usually three to six watches that will be repeatedly recommended by forum members.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

CO5 said:


> Wow this thread is massive and intimidating to a newcomer. Can anyone compile a Top 10 list of the known nicest Ali watches?
> 
> Nicest in terms of quality, value and design.


I'll work on it, not on a Top 10 per se (I agree with Houston's analysis) but on a consolidated list of Ali Express homages, per price segment.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I'll work on it, not on a Top 10 per se (I agree with Houston's analysis) but on a consolidated list of Ali Express homages, per price segment.
> 
> Nicolas


I don't envy you that task, since the Tissot homages alone would take a day to compile.

*https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/extremely-inexpensive-famous-watch-homage-club-856673.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/homages-got-em-show-em-here-3987834.html*


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'll work on it, not on a Top 10 per se (I agree with Houston's analysis) but on a consolidated list of Ali Express homages, per price segment.
> 
> Nicolas


It's a great idea, though, as HoustonReal says, a lot of work. Additional Idea: set up a Wiki, at least temporarily, for purposes of collaborating on the list. If you (Nicolas, or anyone who can take the initiative) sets up some initial outline structure, then starts populating the list, the rest of us could contribute, significantly cutting down on the burden.

If we wanted, it could be two distinct but overlapping Wikis: one, the best of AliEx; two, AliEx homages.

We could have those Wikis be ongoing offsite resources (since WUS doesn't have that functionality, right?), that we linked to or copied into here every couple months.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't envy you that task, since the Tissot homages alone would take a day to compile.
> 
> *https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/extremely-inexpensive-famous-watch-homage-club-856673.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/homages-got-em-show-em-here-3987834.html*


I have time 

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Here is a start:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/comprehensive-list-ali-express-homages-4728169.html#/topics/4728169

Everyone's participation is welcome! 

Nicolas


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My Kezzi arrived. For under $10 I like it. The dial reminds me of Muhle Glashutte. I thought it would be white, but it's matte silver, which looks good.

The second hand hits the indices perfectly.

I've seen this described as a "women's" or "teen's" watch. It's 40mm in an all-dial case! On what planet is that not a man's size?


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't envy you that task, since the Tissot homages alone would take a day to compile.
> 
> *https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/extremely-inexpensive-famous-watch-homage-club-856673.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/homages-got-em-show-em-here-3987834.html*


I would really like to mention how appreciative I am of your knowledge and willingness to share said knowledge about these watches. I am pretty new here and new to watches in general really, but i have really enjoyed your posts and made many purchases based on your recommendations (all of which have been killer).

I have 4 kids here so Rolexes, Tags etc. are not likely in the cards for me, so your recommendations have been perfect for my budget. Thanks again!


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

the seller got back to me on the peter lee explorer ii.
verbatim
"hello friends, the hour is not black!"


----------



## Cgull (Mar 28, 2014)

the seller got back to me on the peter lee explorer ii.
verbatim
"hello friends, the hour is not black!"


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

LOL, it's good to know it is not the end of the world (hour is not black).


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I just noticed the Corguet Black Bay homages have all become unavailable on Ali suddenly. There was a steady rise in the prices of these and now they have vanished. 

The Parnis Black Bay homages are available though.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Double post deleted.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I just noticed the Corguet Black Bay homages have all become unavailable on Ali suddenly.


No they haven't: https://bit.ly/2t26UdE, https://bit.ly/2LZQVDA


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Strange because my Bagelsport has both black index edges and hands


My Bagelsport has (had) silver indices and hands.

It was very hard to read because of this, I sourced some rose gold hands but must have cross-threaded the caseback or something because it won't screw back on. I didn't replace it.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> No they haven't: https://bit.ly/2t26UdE, https://bit.ly/2LZQVDA


I should have been more precise. I meant this variant of the Corguet BB homage:


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> No they haven't: https://bit.ly/2t26UdE, https://bit.ly/2LZQVDA


I should have been more precise. I meant this variant of the Corguet BB homage:


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ED209 said:


> My Bagelsport has (had) silver indices and hands.
> 
> It was very hard to read because of this, I sourced some rose gold hands but must have cross-threaded the caseback or something because it won't screw back on. I didn't replace it.


I had same problems with my Bagelsports they weren't cross threaded but very hard to screw back on took a few minutes of fiddling to get the back to screw on finally sold all my bagels because I didn't like the quality.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> I should have been more precise. I meant this variant of the Corguet BB homage:


I have several variants in my ebay list and I noticed they all went up in price. Same with the Corgeuts...

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Received the blue Starking chrono today. Mineral crystal saps a bit of life from the nice dial design and color. I would pay extra for sapphire if it was an option. No seconds hand, so no quartz hand jumps to worry about. The strap looks good, but not solid, so I swapped it out for a solid shark mesh. Comfy watch. I still can't take good watch pictures...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Received the blue Starking chrono today. Mineral crystal saps a bit of life from the nice dial design and color. I would pay extra for sapphire if it was an option. No seconds hand, so no quartz hand jumps to worry about. The strap looks good, but not solid, so I swapped it out for a solid shark mesh. Comfy watch. I still can't take good watch pictures...
> View attachment 13232459


Did you order yours from AliEx, or from Amazon, and is it working 100% AOK? My brother liked the watch, but the first one didn't work properly. He liked it enough to try to find one that worked, so he ordered a second, but that didn't work correctly either. Finally, he ordered a third, and that one was worse than the first two. So he ended up returning all three (since they were all Amazon purchases). Terribly disappointing result, though, since he was really hoping for a keeper. The issues ranged from the chrono hand not re-setting to the chrono hand not moving at all.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Did you order yours from AliEx, or from Amazon, and is it working 100% AOK? My brother liked the watch, but the first one didn't work properly. He liked it enough to try to find one that worked, so he ordered a second, but that didn't work correctly either. Finally, he ordered a third, and that one was worse than the first two. So he ended up returning all three (since they were all Amazon purchases). Terribly disappointing result, though, since he was really hoping for a keeper. The issues ranged from the chrono hand not re-setting to the chrono hand not moving at all.


I was going to order from Ali, but grabbed it from Amazon after Houston posted the link. It's still on Ali, so I thought it was ok to post in this thread. All of the functions are working fine on the watch I received. The chrono hand also points straight up to 12. If it didn't, it's an easy adjustment anyway. Strange that you brother got 3 lemons in a row. Was he aware that there is only a chrono hand and no seconds hand (which I really like for a layout, btw)?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I was going to order from Ali, but grabbed it from Amazon after Houston posted the link. It's still on Ali, so I thought it was ok to post in this thread. All of the functions are working fine on the watch I received. The chrono hand also points straight up to 12. If it didn't, it's an easy adjustment anyway. Strange that you brother got 3 lemons in a row. Was he aware that there is only a chrono hand and no seconds hand (which I really like for a layout, btw)?


I'm pretty sure he actually got 3 lemons in a row (instead of just misunderstanding how the watch worked), since he is familiar with chronographs. He's got a Seiko Flightmaster SNA411, and also has significant experience with at least two other chronographs. And, no, I don't think there's anything wrong with posting your Starking Chrono in this thread. No worries there whatsoever, as far as I'm concerned. Thanks for your input!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm pretty sure he actually got 3 lemons in a row (instead of just misunderstanding how the watch worked), since he is familiar with chronographs. He's got a Seiko Flightmaster SNA411, and also has significant experience with at least two other chronographs. And, no, I don't think there's anything wrong with posting your Starking Chrono in this thread. No worries there whatsoever, as far as I'm concerned. Thanks for your input!


btw, I asked the Ali Starking store if they would offer this watch (BM0990) with a sapphire crystal in the future, and they said no.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

To my surprise, the Holuns watch (IWC homage) has arrived.
The watch wear HUGE. The thin bezel makes it even more gigantic. For me is not a problem, but the thin wristers - be aware. It easily looks like a 50mm watch.
It has 2 problems, as usual.
1. The dot for minute 48 is moved towards the center of the dial. I told the seller and they refunded 8.5$ from 21.11 and so, at a total price of 12.61, I am extremely happy. Moreover, this defect kinda grows on me, looks unique, so i like it better and better.
2. The outer dial is misaligned by a second to the right, the second 59 is right above the dot marking for 12.

Except those things, the watch looks stunning.
The dial is white with a silverish tint, not pure white, but not silver either. The indices are applied not printed, the same with the dots for minutes.
The case says all stainless steel on the back, water resistant (the description said 50m WR), it is very well finished. The bezel is extended over the case with at least 2 mm.
The blue colour on the hands is super, more like the termal treated ones, not the light blue you usually get. They don't change at all with the light, staying dark.
The central seconds hand is aligned from second 3 to 27, the rest of the way is waaay out of the alignment, but, this is a usual thing even for more expensive watches.
The chrono works, it aligns perfectly vertical at reset. I don't get how you measure chrono minutes, probably you have to remember the place where minute hand was, or just number the back revolutions of the chrono seconds hand (yes the seconds hand just rotates backwards again and again, for every minute passed). The 1/10 seconds dial stops after the first minute, again I don't know why. It supposed to behave like this? 
The crystal is domed slightly, probably a 1 mm difference from center (higher) to margins (lower), something like that. They say sapphire but I really doubt that. Will test when the jewelry tester arrives (It will take some time).
The strap was rigid, now is very soft, but is not marked genuine leather, just with a Holuns writing on it. Oh, and is a little short, I use the third hole, but, I often switch to second one.
And finally, it keeps time very accurate, but as a quartz, it was expected.
Conclusion: I am very happy, especially for the 2 burgers and a beer price I paid, the watch looks beautiful, and is very readable.
LE: Please excuse the pictures quality - I am a noob at photography.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> To my surprise, the Holuns watch (IWC homage) has arrived.
> The watch wear HUGE. The thin bezel makes it even more gigantic. For me is not a problem, but the thin wristers - be aware. It easily looks like a 50mm watch.
> It has 2 problems, as usual.
> 1. The dot for minute 48 is moved towards the center of the dial. I told the seller and they refunded 8.5$ from 21.11 and so, at a total price of 12.61, I am extremely happy. Moreover, this defect kinda grows on me, looks unique, so i like it better and better.


Thanks for sharing, Aeryn.

Sounds like you've already got the right attitude about it, but just to add to it, I'd look at that offset minute dot as a beauty mark. If it worked for Marilyn Monroe and Cindy Crawford, it'll work for Holuns!

One question: the watch wears huge, but is it actually huge? In other words, do you happen to have the diameter measurement?

Enjoy your $12.61 watch in good health!


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Did you order yours from AliEx, or from Amazon, and is it working 100% AOK? My brother liked the watch, but the first one didn't work properly. He liked it enough to try to find one that worked, so he ordered a second, but that didn't work correctly either. Finally, he ordered a third, and that one was worse than the first two. So he ended up returning all three (since they were all Amazon purchases). Terribly disappointing result, though, since he was really hoping for a keeper. The issues ranged from the chrono hand not re-setting to the chrono hand not moving at all.


My love to affordable Chinese watches also ended. There are just to many defects.

I'm not a watch snob. I have many affordables, Vostok Ambhibia, Casio, Orient, Seiko and chinese brands among them. I didn't have any problems with any of them except Chinese.

The last defect was on Didun (Royal Oak). I did wear this watch for about a week and after that I put it in a box. Yesterday I feel I need to put it on the wrist, but the rotor just fell off between manual wound - you can hear the rattle on https://photos.app.goo.gl/c8Mmij9TjeKeaV447. I can tolerate defects among 20 USD watches, but I expect some quality among 50 to 100 USD price tag.

This is not the first defect among Chinese affordables. On Parnis (open heart roman numerals with power reserve model) power reserve suddenly drop to zero (otherwise the watch was working) so I returned the watch. On Torbolo (Zenith El primero hommage) I can not set the date, on Sinobi (green Submariner homage) the lume dot on bezel fell off on very first day, Guanqin GJ16034 came with broken pin on clasp (I changed the pin and I still love the watch), on IK coloring skeleton and Aesop (9016G model) power reserve is just not enough to make it through the night (power reserve was only about 6 or 7 hours), Pagani Design (Aquaracer homage) came with dents on bracelet (otherwise this Pagani look very nice and is among my top choices to wear; HustonReal said, it has some cheap Chinese movement, but until now mine still works fine), Starking 28.800 bph model came with defective movement - the second hand jumps the whole second at once - https://photos.app.goo.gl/w7cyr4V2VyqSUL7b8. And I didn't even write about under 20 USD watches.

So I think I will just stop buying mechanical watches with Chinese movement and look only for Japanese movement or quartz.

But I must also say some positive stuff. Aesop 9016G gray dial, Pagani Aquaracer blue, Guanqin GJ16034 and Shanghai 8120 reissue black dial looks really nice. I also have two Sinobis quartz (Oris diver homage with pepsi dial and my beloved Best of Ali-Xpress? - Page 188 which stiil works on first batteies after 4 years). Peter Lee (Nautilus homage) is also great and still works fine. Cadisen (Longines homage) is also very nice watch.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Aeryn.
> 
> Sounds like you've already got the right attitude about it, but just to add to it, I'd look at that offset minute dot as a beauty mark. If it worked for Marilyn Monroe and Cindy Crawford, it'll work for Holuns!
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly!!! A beauty mark.

As for dimensions: case: 45mm, with crown: 49mm
Bezel: 48mm
L2L: 52mm


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

The obvious dupe


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> To my surprise, the Holuns watch (IWC homage) has arrived.
> The watch wear HUGE. The thin bezel makes it even more gigantic. For me is not a problem, but the thin wristers - be aware. It easily looks like a 50mm watch.
> It has 2 problems, as usual.
> 1. The dot for minute 48 is moved towards the center of the dial. I told the seller and they refunded 8.5$ from 21.11 and so, at a total price of 12.61, I am extremely happy. Moreover, this defect kinda grows on me, looks unique, so i like it better and better.
> ...


I just love that last comment Aeryn :-!

As you may remember I saw your first post and took a gamble myself on one of these watches, but the details on the photo below on the advert show differently from the one you received and the watch faults on the dial are a bit too much for a watch from Holuns, if I get that I will be sending it back as I get the eBay Concierge Service which means I don't have to pay for up to five returns in a Quarter and a dedicated eBay team negotiates with the seller on my behalf. I don't know if this means that the sellers are extra careful selling to buyers with this service, but in the time that I have had it I have not had any problems with any sellers anywhere. I bought a Nikon branded camera battery from a China Seller that was faulty/DOA and that got replaced without any argument and I got profuse apologies for my inconvenience. That took one call to a freephone number and a confirmation email and that was it. So from my view it does work. Now it could be that Consumer Law in Europe and the UK is very tough and weighted towards the buyers, which makes it very easy to buy but you need to be very careful as a seller as you can easily get caught out. So what I am expecting is a watch like the one in the photo, let's see what I get b-)









Best regards,

Jim


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I just love that last comment Aeryn :-!
> 
> As you may remember I saw your first post and took a gamble myself on one of these watches, but the details on the photo below on the advert show differently from the one you received and the watch faults on the dial are a bit too much for a watch from Holuns, if I get that I will be sending it back as I get the eBay Concierge Service which means I don't have to pay for up to five returns in a Quarter and a dedicated eBay team negotiates with the seller on my behalf. I don't know if this means that the sellers are extra careful selling to buyers with this service, but in the time that I have had it I have not had any problems with any sellers anywhere. I bought a Nikon branded camera battery from a China Seller that was faulty/DOA and that got replaced without any argument and I got profuse apologies for my inconvenience. That took one call to a freephone number and a confirmation email and that was it. So from my view it does work. Now it could be that Consumer Law in Europe and the UK is very tough and weighted towards the buyers, which makes it very easy to buy but you need to be very careful as a seller as you can easily get caught out. So what I am expecting is a watch like the one in the photo, let's see what I get b-)
> 
> ...


Haha Jim
The details in the advert look mesmerizing. Mine did too.
Afar from the strange color combo for your watch (not my taste - blue/gold/black), let's hope that yours arrives free of defects. I kept the watch after a negotiation with the seller. 
I practically got the watch for less than half of advertised price, and, a VIP status at that seller (meaning 5% to 20%!!! discount on future orders - and be sure that on future orders - if any - I will ask for inspection prior to shipment). 
If the watch is all right, and without problems, it looks much more expensive that it is. The overall execution is flawless.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Haha Jim
> The details in the advert look mesmerizing. Mine did too.
> Afar from the strange color combo for your watch (not my taste - blue/gold/black), let's hope that yours arrives free of defects. I kept the watch after a negotiation with the seller.
> I practically got the watch for less than half of advertised price, and, a VIP status at that seller (meaning 5% to 20%!!! discount on future orders - and be sure that on future orders - if any - I will ask for inspection prior to shipment).
> If the watch is all right, and without problems, it looks much more expensive that it is. The overall execution is flawless.


I have no idea what the profit is on these watches or many of the other items coming from China, but it must be more on the issue of numbers sold I believe. But who knows, but I am glad that you got a deal that you are happy to live with. I am not concerned with the colours on photo as that must be a mixture of the three different options, but who knows, I am not even sure if we are both using the same seller or some faceless company in Hong Kong. But the features on the dial make sense to me so that is what I ordered and that is what I want to get. Only time will tell if your deal pays off and my watch is actually what I wanted. Good luck to both of us I say! 

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

edit


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Hey guys, I'm pretty new to the world of Chinese watches. I'm just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a good quality dress watch with Sapphire crystal and a white or silver face. I looked at the Starking AM0184 and it looks decent. Also Guanqin seems to be a pretty reputable company. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Slightly off topic

A fascinating (some may find it harrowing) half an hour video of a visit to a nameless Chinese watch factory, sorry if it was posted before


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new to the world of Chinese watches. I'm just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a good quality dress watch with Sapphire crystal and a white or silver face. I looked at the Starking AM0184 and it looks decent. Also Guanqin seems to be a pretty reputable company.
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I would highly recommend the Reef Tiger Grand Reef (RGA818). The silver with white dial seems to be sold out, but the silver with rose gold and white dial is available on Ali and Amazon for around $100. Beautiful design and finish, the bezel looks like it is floating, nice 41mmx10mm size for dress wear, solid bracelet, Seiko NH35A movement. Out of about 6 dozen watches, the Grand Reef is in my top 5.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my FORSINING Steampunk Skeleton Automatic Watch *(US $20.40)* [from Ali Express]

































It is impressively heavy: it has an all stainless steel case and bracelet (fortunately with hollow links) and the auto movement is quite large, making the case a big 1.4 cm deep.

The bezel is very nicely brushed steel, while the case sides are cushion-like: smooth and curvy, very similar to my Seiko New Turtle case. The (fake) screws are aligned on the bezel, but not on the bracelet end-links (these ones are probably real screws).

The skeleton movement and clear case back are very nice looking. There is strictly no branding anywhere on the watch  that's pretty unusual! The back just says "A:389 ALL STAINLESS STEEL".

The nodate movement is chunky, a little hard to set with the crown. The autowind mechanism will not work for sure... since the oscillating mass looks stuck (!)

First impressions are mitigated, I'm less charmed than with the Jaragar Spyder, but I'll give it some days of wrist see how it grows on me 

Btw: is it an homage of something? Looks like a Royal Oak homage except for the circle bezel instead of octogonal...

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new to the world of Chinese watches. I'm just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a good quality dress watch with Sapphire crystal and a white or silver face. I looked at the Starking AM0184 and it looks decent. Also Guanqin seems to be a pretty reputable company.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Starking has some inexpensive options. If you can spend a little more, you can get a high-end Beijing Watch Factory Hong Ru Y for $165.

Ruimas and Nakzen also have cheap sapphire automatics.

*Ruimas RL6081G - $49.27*


Guanqin GQ30068 (Aqua Terra homage) ~$61


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

Are there any decent straps on .........s? I'm looking for a thick leather strap to go with the Invicta 9094OB deal from a couple of weeks ago (which I'm still waiting for), but would be interested in seeing any other recommended straps.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

linnaen said:


> Are there any decent straps on .........s? I'm looking for a thick leather strap to go with the Invicta 9094OB deal from a couple of weeks ago (which I'm still waiting for), but would be interested in seeing any other recommended straps.


You can start by typing "thick leather strap" in Ali Express 

I don't have experience with thick leather straps but I purchased some steel bracelets, rubber straps, and other milanese etc. and if you put the right price (> $10) they are all right.

Usually the pricier the better quality.

Nicolas


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Hey guys, I'm pretty new to the world of Chinese watches. I'm just wondering if anyone has any recommendations for a good quality dress watch with Sapphire crystal and a white or silver face. I looked at the Starking AM0184 and it looks decent. Also Guanqin seems to be a pretty reputable company.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Here is my theory: Most people don't wear a Dress watch every day, mine gets worn about one or two evenings in an average month and maybe the odd special Sunday. Therefore you need something, good looking, cheap and reliable! For me the Starking AM0184 hits the button and I can thoroughly recommend it!

Regards
Jim


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

linnaen said:


> Are there any decent straps on .........s? I'm looking for a thick leather strap to go with the Invicta 9094OB deal from a couple of weeks ago (which I'm still waiting for), but would be interested in seeing any other recommended straps.


Look for a store called "cartywatchband"


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

DOUBLE POST, BETTER MAKE THE MOST OF IT:

That Carty store has some premium-styled nato's as well.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks for the link, I was looking for a source of cheap NATO's I could cut up for the metal hardware (for making my own).

I bought some watch buckle hardware from HENGRC store for my own build straps, I was happy with it. I can not say anything on their straps but at least I know metal hardware is good.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Letter T said:


> Thanks for the link, I was looking for a source of cheap NATO's I could cut up for the metal hardware (for making my own).
> 
> I bought some watch buckle hardware from HENGRC store for my own build straps, I was happy with it. I can not say anything on their straps but at least I know metal hardware is good.


I purchased this one almost a year ago: 1PCS Heavy Duty 22MM Nato Watch Strap 3.0 5 rings James Bond Black Buckle Watch Band 5 Colors *(US $4.38)* [from Ali Express]








The metal hardware was surprisingly good quality: black ionized steel, thick and round. Nothing to do with the other cheap NATOs I got on Ali...

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Btw: is it an homage of something? Looks like a Royal Oak homage except for the circle bezel instead of octogonal...
> 
> Nicolas


Congratulations on the new watch Nicolas! Great to see your collection growing! 

Yes, definitely looks like a homage to the AP Royal Oak Skeleton. The circular bezel, hands and the baton markers being different.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Received today a silicon strap for my Loreo Shark series...
Think I like it, but I've also got a blue&white Nato still on the way.


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

Is there any watch with a miyota 9015 (or similar movement) cheaper than the one Cadisen model with the diamond at the 12 O'clock position? The Cadisen is hovering around $170 ish and although it's still great value I'm curious if there is anything else. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

jovame said:


> Received today a silicon strap for my Loreo Shark series...
> Think I like it, but I've also got a blue&white Nato still on the way.


That looks very, very nice! That blue dial looks beautiful under the sun.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Btw: is it an homage of something? Looks like a Royal Oak homage except for the circle bezel instead of octogonal...
> 
> Nicolas





tintin82 said:


> Congratulations on the new watch Nicolas! Great to see your collection growing!
> 
> Yes, definitely looks like a homage to the AP Royal Oak Skeleton. The circular bezel, hands and the baton markers being different.


Sorry to disagree, but this is a homage of the *Hublot Big Bang Aero*. "Hublot" is French for port hole, and their round bezels are meant to look like their namesakes.

Hublot Big Bang homages are much more common on Ali Express than AP Royal Oak homages. The Royal Oak has an eight-sided (octagonal) bezel, with eight, six-sided (hexagonal) stud heads. The Hublot Big Bang has a round bezel, with six, round, proprietary stud heads. The company has produced some very expensive and unique "Baller" watches, like one with an all sapphire case, or the virtually unreadable $300,000 Hublot MP-05 LaFerrari watch, and its $595,000, sapphire cased brother.

Six months ago, Ali Express still had Hublot MP-05 homages available, as one member found: *https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post44790491.html#post44790491*










Shanghai Watch Factory even produced an $14,000 homage (Shanghai F8-009) of the Hublot Big Bang Tourbillon.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Is there any watch with a miyota 9015 (or similar movement) cheaper than the one Cadisen model with the diamond at the 12 O'clock position? The Cadisen is hovering around $170 ish and although it's still great value I'm curious if there is anything else.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yes there is https://goo.gl/k4ibrY

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Nicolas posted the bizarre turntable watch on which I bit and I am following up with another strap option.

Cheapest NATO Straps had these on clearance for $7, so I thought I would try it out. I think I like it better than all the other options to boot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> Yes there is https://goo.gl/k4ibrY
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That is one crazy heck of a bargain price for those specs. Not my style of watch, but had it been, I'd have been all over this one.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


> Nicolas posted the bizarre turntable watch on which I bit and I am following up with another strap option.
> 
> Cheapest NATO Straps had these on clearance for $7, so I thought I would try it out. I think I like it better than all the other options to boot.
> 
> ...


As much as I like how those look, they drive my OCD crazy. We read time left to right, not right to left.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ali Express favorite, but way cheaper on Amazon!*

*StarKing BM0990* quartz chronograph (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) BLACK - *$15.99* ($17.99 - $2 instant coupon)
41mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz chronograph movement (works on central second hand), hardened mineral crystal, 30M WR - SPECIAL PRICE on Black Dial Version


----------



## AndroidIsAwesome (Aug 25, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> Yes there is https://goo.gl/k4ibrY
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Wow great deal for a 9015, sapphire, and solid end links. Just wish they didn't put the stupid jewels on the face. Wonder if it's possible to change the face myself...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi guys need help. Any watches on alipress with the Hangzhou 9312 movement? Unlike ebay no easy way to search descriptions or specifications. Thanks!!

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ottski44 (Jul 19, 2014)

linnaen said:


> Are there any decent straps on .........s? I'm looking for a thick leather strap to go with the Invicta 9094OB deal from a couple of weeks ago (which I'm still waiting for), but would be interested in seeing any other recommended straps.


I picked up a Fossil strap for $8 that is thick and great quality. Direct from their website.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> That looks very, very nice! That blue dial looks beautiful under the sun.


Thx!
I like it too, it is different enough from the Submariner to have its own personality.
It is not a mere clone like some of the other Loreo's. And the build quality is very decent.
Here is a pic on the original bracelet:


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

AndroidIsAwesome said:


> Wow great deal for a 9015, sapphire, and solid end links. Just wish they didn't put the stupid jewels on the face. Wonder if it's possible to change the face myself...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


I know what you mean about this, if they took the damn diamond off the face of the Cadisen I am sure it would add to the look of the watch for me and should drop the price a bit, so like that I am sure that they would sell more. That was the main reason I bought the Starking, the plain dial was what I wanted in a dress watch, in fact I found that after I was looking at the Cadisen but the Diamond just put me off. It seems that if they put a better movement into a watch that the designers have to add bits to the dial to sort of justify it. They need to stick up a big sign in their Design Studio that says simply _*Less is More*_ o|

Regards
Jim


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I believe it comes down to difference in culture, what Chinese culture perceives as beautiful is not the same as what we see as beautiful.
We have all heard of Scandinavian minimalist design, I believe Chinese are a bit opposite of that.
What we have actually is Chinese design interpretaton of what they think is a desirable watch design in the West.
Probably one of the reasons for so many homage watches from China, they are unsure of the design they would develop on their own.

As far as developing own watch face there is an excellent DIY guide here
http://www.stefanv.com/watches/making-custom-watch-dials-1.html


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ali Express favorite, but way cheaper on Amazon!*
> 
> *StarKing BM0990* quartz chronograph (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) BLACK - *$15.99* ($17.99 - $2 instant coupon)
> 41mm x 10mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz chronograph movement (works on central second hand), hardened mineral crystal, 30M WR - SPECIAL PRICE on Black Dial Version


This has central chrono seconds and no running seconds, correct?

I know this has been reviewed but I can't find the posts.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> This has central chrono seconds and no running seconds, correct?
> 
> I know this has been reviewed but I can't find the posts.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46232945#/topics/2636489?page=423


----------



## VinnieSanders (Jun 21, 2016)

Natural Park NP1304.
Domed crystal. ISA 9238 quartz movement. Engraved caseback. But they have solid wire lugs.


----------



## VinnieSanders (Jun 21, 2016)

Natural Park '6 elf winding' NP1319.
Miyota 2115. Engraved caseback. Included perlon strap is too thin for my taste (1mm thick).


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

VinnieSanders said:


> Natural Park NP1304.
> Domed crystal. ISA 9238 quartz movement. Engraved caseback. But they have solid wire lugs.
> 
> That's a great looking watch. Is it an homage? Or have they really upped their game on AliX?


----------



## VinnieSanders (Jun 21, 2016)

Definitely a homage. I think that design is inspired by Shinola watches.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> As much as I like how those look, they drive my OCD crazy. We read time left to right, not right to left.


I pointed out the same thing when the watch was first mentioned and Nicolas said that he easily got used to it. Oddly enough, I easily got used to it.

I am pretty forgiving of form if the function is there and a smudged dial hasn't bothered me like I thought it would so I OCD is not one of my quirks. Anyway, the human brain can adapt to a lot if you are really attracted to the design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi, what's a good price for Starking automatic AM0184 please ? ( https://fr.al_express.com/item/-/32652895182.html?spm=a2g0s.13010108.99999999.9.5ee66ef8JMeDEm ) I can reach it for 39€ with coupons, i'm wondering if this high beat movement (aka smooth ?) is interesting ; and also if it'd reliable on a long term basis.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hi, what's a good price for Starking automatic AM0184 please ? ( https://fr.al_express.com/item/-/32652895182.html?spm=a2g0s.13010108.99999999.9.5ee66ef8JMeDEm ) I can reach it for 39€ with coupons, i'm wondering if this high beat movement (aka smooth ?) is interesting ; and also if it'd reliable on a long term basis.


That would seem to me to be about the best price you are going to get, I paid about £34 a few months back using coupons myself. As to long term reliability? I have only had mine for a few months, so long term I can't tell you how reliable it will be. But it is not a watch I wear every day, it gets used about 2 or three times a month, often just for an evening when I want to wear a dress watch. It does look the part however and nobody would believe that I am wearing a watch that that cost less than my share of the meal we are eating! So far so good and I am delighted with the watch.

Regards
Jim


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Here's another affordable automatic dress watch from A.... It's the Ailang 8518 (not sure if that's the correct model number but it's the only i can find).

There are a lot of different versions available, and i mean a lot.....
















I ordered the silver dial with gold bezel, gold hands and gold indices.

For 49 euros shipped I think it's a nice catch. Crystal is allegedly sapphire, case is from SS and 39 mm in diameter (not 40 as described). Thickness is 11.2 mm and not 10 mm (the Chinese seem to have trouble measuring the thickness of their watches accurately...).

Movement is not mentioned so it's probably domestic (i.e. Chinese). On the product page is a close-up where you can see a label stamped under the balance wheel:









It seems to say "NN" so my bet is it's a Nanning NN2813 movement. This is consistent with the fact that it's hacking and winds unidirectionally.

The dial is very nice, silver with a nice sunray effect. The strap however is crap, smells like rubber and you can even stretch it a bit so I doubt it's real leather even though it says so on the inside.
I also like the elongated date window and the elegant font in which the name Ailang is printed on the dial, adding to the retro/vintage vibe this watch gives off.
And yes, it's even got some lume on the hands and above the indices!

Some real life pics to conclude this mini review:
















On a Hirsch Crocograin strap:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

VinnieSanders said:


> Natural Park '6 elf winding' NP1319.
> Miyota 2115. Engraved caseback. Included perlon strap is too thin for my taste (1mm thick).
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm really liking the Natural Park and Ailang watches... might end up ordering one of each soon. This thread... so much eye candy at times, I love it! :-!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Quartz winding elfs, now I get it.


----------



## Exer (May 29, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> VinnieSanders said:
> 
> 
> > Natural Park '6 elf winding' NP1319.
> ...


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Has anyone owned this particular Parnis, model PA118AU? Interested in knowing what the dimensions are, and if it's any good? Also, is this a direct homage of another watch? TIA.

https://m..........s.com/item/2012696941.html


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Well I managed to answer at least one of my questions, the wonders of Google image search lol. DOXA Shark CERAMICA XL Into The OCEAN.


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Well my Pagoda finally showed up, I'm quite impressed with it, seems nicely made, as usual the strap is a bit pants, but it came in quite a good sliding box. I got it as a bit of a summer watch to take on holiday. 
I've take a couple of snaps of it with my Orient Bambino, as its the only similar watch I have, got me thinking how much nicer the Pagoda would be with a domed crystal, but also how much nicer the the Bambino would be if it had blued hands.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I've been craving for a black diver with a hint of orange, especially orange hands and partly orange bezel. Something along these lines:









I want to go for a Bulova Accutron II "Snorkel" one day, but not today... those are very hard to find at a reasonable price (without counting the 20% VAT + additional customs taxes once arriving to France).

So to scratch the itch, I went with this MUNITI Steel strap Sport Quartz Watch *(US $11.29)* [from Ali Express]









As usual I'll post a mini review when it arrives!

Nicolas


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Aston-Mac said:


> Well my Pagoda finally showed up, I'm quite impressed with it, seems nicely made, as usual the strap is a bit pants, but it came in quite a good sliding box. I got it as a bit of a summer watch to take on holiday.
> I've take a couple of snaps of it with my Orient Bambino, as its the only similar watch I have, got me thinking how much nicer the Pagoda would be with a domed crystal, but also how much nicer the the Bambino would be if it had blued hands.


It is beautiful.
What is the Bambino strap?.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

I've always liked the look of the Daniel Wellington Dapper line, but I don't care much for the DW brand nor for the fact that it's a quartz.









A few days ago however this Carnival watch popped up on A.....s:









Now, for me this homage is even more attractive than the original DW watch so I ordered one straight away.

Some pros:

1. It's cheaper than the DW
2. It's 40 mm against 38 mm for the DW which is too small for me
3. It's an automatic (Seiko NH36A no less) and therefore has a soul whereas the DW, being a quartz, has not :-d
4. It has a second hand
5. It has a day and date function @3, the DW only has a date at the less attractive @6 position
6. Did I mention it's cheaper?

Cons:

1. The slightly ridiculous name Carnival
2. In real life the hands are probably not quite so electric blue but a shade darker (which for some people might be a pro)

I'm curious to see how it works out; l'll post some pics when it's in.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

jovame said:


> View attachment 13246813
> 
> 
> A few days ago however this Carnival watch popped up on A.....s:
> ...


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

What are those usual methods?
I know of only wiping it with acetone.



Sogeha said:


> I wonder if the usual methods might persuade "Carnival" to come off, leaving I&W, which sounds and looks rather classy


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Letter T said:


> What are those usual methods?
> I know of only wiping it with acetone.


Yes acetone, sticky stuff remover, citrus or aloe Vera has been used I think. Nothing too harsh


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

It is beautiful.
What is the Bambino strap?.[/QUOTE]

Oys Ostrich skin, I don't recall where I got it, the Bambino has 21mm Lugs, it was a bit of a pain finding something nice to fit.


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

Aston-Mac said:


> It is beautiful.
> What is the Bambino strap?.


Oys Ostrich skin, I don't recall where I got it, the Bambino has 21mm Lugs, it was a bit of a pain finding something nice to fit.[/QUOTE]Thank you very much.


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

If you want to be a complete tightarse, you can get DW fakes on ali for about $5....which is probably all the real ones are worth anyway. They keep time fine and I don't regret it one bit. People actually compliment the fake DW and don't take a second look at a tudor.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking BM0990 BLUE *"Piaget Polo Chronograph homage" - *$19.99 w/Free Shipping*
41mm stainless steel case, chronograph on central second hand, 60 minute register and 24-hour sub dials, Japanese quartz, 30M WR


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

nolanm said:


> If you want to be a complete tightarse, you can get DW fakes on ali for about $5....which is probably all the real ones are worth anyway. They keep time fine and I don't regret it one bit. People actually compliment the fake DW and don't take a second look at a tudor.


I can also vouch for all of that. The DW came off the dial of mine and I like it quite a lot


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

nolanm said:


> If you want to be a complete tightarse, you can get DW fakes on ali for about $5....which is probably all the real ones are worth anyway. They keep time fine and I don't regret it one bit. People actually compliment the fake DW and don't take a second look at a tudor.


Do you have a link please?

Also are there any other DW homages on AliE?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nolanm said:


> If you want to be a complete tightarse, you can get DW fakes on ali for about $5....which is probably all the real ones are worth anyway. They keep time fine and I don't regret it one bit. People actually compliment the fake DW and don't take a second look at a tudor.





Sogeha said:


> I can also vouch for all of that. The DW came off the dial of mine and I like it quite a lot





dw1987uk said:


> Do you have a link please?
> 
> Also are there any other DW homages on AliE?


Guys, may I remind you that it is forbidden by forum rules to discuss that? (all the more linking to it!)

@dw1987uk DW homages on the other hand are safe. Plenty of them on Ali, here are a few: Geneva, Chronos, Hannah Martin, WoMaGe, Jeams & Hazel, aidis, Cagarny, Nazeyt & Co, Bumvor, sterile noname, etc. etc. etc.

Doing a search on "sport casual student watch" in ali express dot com is a good start.

Nicolas


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

dw1987uk said:


> Do you have a link please?
> 
> Also are there any other DW homages on AliE?


Sorry mate, rule 9.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Quite right Mougino. I should have refrained from commenting


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Guys, may I remind you that it is forbidden by forum rules to discuss that? (all the more linking to it!)
> 
> @dw1987uk DW homages on the other hand are safe. Plenty of them on Ali, here are a few: Geneva, Chronos, Hannah Martin, WoMaGe, Jeams & Hazel, aidis, Cagarny, Nazeyt & Co, Bumvor, sterile noname, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> ...


It justi doesn't get any better than this...









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

Casio AE1200WHD-1A homage on Gearbest on sale. USD 7,88 or 6,96 (depends on color), 4 Colors available. Little warning, this homage is bigger than original Casio!
https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009911909659.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

Holy crap I haven't visited the forum for over a year for personal reasons... 447 pages further... WOW!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

dbje said:


> Holy crap I haven't visited the forum for over a year for personal reasons... 447 pages further... WOW!


Nice to see you back.

How's the Casio Tachy Meter treating you?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1188 smart band in a massive case, ~35$ on ali


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking BM0990* (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) - First Impressions

I received my blue Starking BM0990 yesterday. The chronograph reset was way off, hitting the 6th minute marker, instead of straight-up, 12:00. After some trial and error, I found that the (stopped and reset) chronograph can be realigned by pulling the crown out to the second stop (time setting position), and pressing the pushers. The upper pusher advances the central second hand, and the lower pusher advances the hand on the 9:00, 60-minute register.















The Good:

Nicely finished stainless steel case, with polished upper surface, and brushed sides.
Dial is well finished, w/applied indices and several detail touches.
Domed crystal
Readable date window

The Bad:

Folded link bracelet
The pushers do not click when engaged
The blue dial seem dark, and the blue is not very vivid like in the photos.
There is some slop in the time setting, so it's hard to hit the time exactly.

Overall I'm satisfied, but I may consider other strap or bracelet options in the future. Unlike most $20 dollar watches, this one seems like it will last a few years.


----------



## smmht (Feb 17, 2012)

mougino said:


> I've been craving for a black diver with a hint of orange, especially orange hands and partly orange bezel. Something along these lines:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa that Bulova is so cool, im a sucker for colours and quirky designs.


----------



## mrygn (Jun 13, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Starking BM0990* (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) - First Impressions
> 
> I received my blue Starking BM0990 yesterday. The chronograph reset was way off, hitting the 6th minute marker, instead of straight-up, 12:00. After some trial and error, I found that the (stopped and reset) chronograph can be realigned by pulling the crown out to the second stop (time setting position), and pressing the pushers. The upper pusher advances the central second hand, and the lower pusher advances the hand on the 9:00, 60-minute register.
> 
> ...


Some pictures would be great


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> To my surprise, the Holuns watch (IWC homage) has arrived.


Mine has arrived too! Boy it is big! Bigger than my Parnis Homage!!

BUT, (There always is a but  The alignment on mine is worse, 2.5 seconds in the opposite direction. Photos to come later, gone into ebay negotiate mode at present, it also has a stray bit of something in or on the dial too. If it were all OK it would be a stunning watch, I just think it is not assembled correctly, but I need to get the deal straight with the seller before I get my tools out and take it apart, because I think it can be aligned correctly, but I may be wrong  More to follow, watch this space.

Regards
Jim


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

smmht said:


> Whoa that Bulova is so cool, im a sucker for colours and quirky designs.


I'd be all over that if the pushers functioned and the sub-dials worked.

From the description:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> *Starking BM0990* (Piaget Polo Chronograph homage) - First Impressions
> 
> I received my blue Starking BM0990 yesterday. The chronograph reset was way off, hitting the 6th minute marker, instead of straight-up, 12:00. After some trial and error, I found that the (stopped and reset) chronograph can be realigned by pulling the crown out to the second stop (time setting position), and pressing the pushers. The upper pusher advances the central second hand, and the lower pusher advances the hand on the 9:00, 60-minute register.
> 
> ...


How is the time setting on yours? I boxed mine back up and returned it within 10 minutes because pushing the crown back in had the result of moving the minute hand +/- 5 minutes.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ManOnTime said:


> I'd be all over that if the pushers functioned and the sub-dials worked.
> 
> From the description:
> 
> View attachment 13257951


Yup, got it for the look essentially, and to scratch the itch. It may be necessary to find a Snorkel eventually 

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> How is the time setting on yours? I boxed mine back up and returned it within 10 minutes because pushing the crown back in had the result of moving the minute hand +/- 5 minutes.


Mine is more like +/- 1 minute. It takes more effort than it should, but mine can be set to the correct time with a few attempts.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my new Boamigo sports watch. It's heavy and chunky!! It's 50 mm diameter but seems bigger due to the massive rubber strap hardware the crown guard and the 4 pushbuttons!

I'm still trying to figure how to set all the functions (I don't know how to disable the alarm lol!) but I could set both ana and digit times and the date and weekday, which is nice 

I would recommend it if you want something extra manly! However the black + red variant seems discontinued now?? I may have ordered the last one...

You can find other variants by searching Boamigo in dual display watch section on ali express.

Nicolas

Bonus: some of my WIP project watches, based on AliX cheapos


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

I love my Nakzen but hated the leather strap so put on this NATO really made a huge improvement on looks and comfort.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> I love my Nakzen but hated the leather strap so put on this NATO really made a huge improvement on looks and comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice! I need to try that.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

My sterile Debert arrived last night, came on a black NATO but managed to find a better strap in the only watch repair shop in my town.

Very happy so far, came in the right moment as I am going to a wedding tomorrow. Excuse the poor photos, I snapped them with my mobile in a rush.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

watchguy74 said:


> I love my Nakzen but hated the leather strap so put on this NATO really made a huge improvement on looks and comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm really enjoying mine on the original bracelet.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm really enjoying mine on the original bracelet.


Yeah I ordered the strap not the bracelet it was very stiff.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Mine has arrived too! Boy it is big! Bigger than my Parnis Homage!!
> 
> BUT, (There always is a but  The alignment on mine is worse, 2.5 seconds in the opposite direction. Photos to come later, gone into ebay negotiate mode at present, it also has a stray bit of something in or on the dial too. If it were all OK it would be a stunning watch, I just think it is not assembled correctly, but I need to get the deal straight with the seller before I get my tools out and take it apart, because I think it can be aligned correctly, but I may be wrong  More to follow, watch this space.
> 
> ...


Here are two pictures of the faults I found with the Holuns watch. It is a great pity because on balance it is not a bad watch for the price, huge size at 44mm measured by me, so bigger than the Parnis. Were it not for the alignment and the mark it would be a good buy, sort of for the price. When I get a resolution from the seller I will get my tools out and take it apart, then I can see if I can fix it and also be able to say exactly which movement is in it. If it is a Seiko as was said a while back then it can't be a bad watch and the timekeeping won't be bad, but as a Chrono, measuring seconds and 10ths of a second it will be about useless, but never mind 









Detail Image








Regards
Jim


----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

Letter T said:


> <snip>


Man, I've had that one in my Ali cart for weeks now, just the different bezel. I'm rarely in a different time zone, so I'd much rather use it to time stuff! I just never get around to actually buying it.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I understand there are two options for the dial, submariner type with minutes and another with hours to keep track of time in another time zone. I am not sure how that would be called (GMT?). Maybe the seller could provide both and then it would be possible to switch bazels as needed.
I grabbed mine from Ali for 94$ US including shipping. 
I will post a mini review on Monday when I get back from a trip, I am taking in on the road with me.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

watchguy74 said:


> I love my Nakzen but hated the leather strap so put on this NATO really made a huge improvement on looks and comfort.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Perlon works well too.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Jim, is your 1/10 sec dial stops also after a minute of chrono time?
As for the overall feeling, you had some bad luck. It's much worse than mine. But you can negotiate a substantial refund, I presume.
If you decide to keep it, and repair it, maybe you can film the operation and upload it somewhere. I am very interested in whole repair thing, with all the steps.
Thanks.


ObiWonWD40 said:


> Here are two pictures of the faults I found with the Holuns watch. It is a great pity because on balance it is not a bad watch for the price, huge size at 44mm measured by me, so bigger than the Parnis. Were it not for the alignment and the mark it would be a good buy, sort of for the price. When I get a resolution from the seller I will get my tools out and take it apart, then I can see if I can fix it and also be able to say exactly which movement is in it. If it is a Seiko as was said a while back then it can't be a bad watch and the timekeeping won't be bad, but as a Chrono, measuring seconds and 10ths of a second it will be about useless, but never mind
> 
> View attachment 13260677
> 
> ...


Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Jim, is your 1/10 sec dial stops also after a minute of chrono time?
> As for the overall feeling, you had some bad luck. It's much worse than mine. But you can negotiate a substantial refund, I presume.
> If you decide to keep it, and repair it, maybe you can film the operation and upload it somewhere. I am very interested in whole repair thing, with all the steps.
> Thanks.
> ...


Aeryn, if you are relying on me for watch repair advice then you are in BIG Trouble my friend :-d As to my bad luck, let me put it this way: thanks to your posts I went into buying this with my eyes wide open. I sort of half expected this result, as what I guessed is that Holuns made a whole bunch of these watches with possibly Seiko movements that have the requirement for three sub dials but only connected 2? Then realised their mistook :roll: and did a rerun with either a different mechanism or moved it around and used different dials, who knows. I don't plan on opening the watch up until I get a resolution, but when/if I do then expect photos, maybe video, will have to think about that, not shot video for years :think:

Best regards
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Tomoro Racing series*






















They also make a nice Karebo homage.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hannah Martin Aviator series:

Hannah Martin Flieger Type-A Quartz Watch *(US $8.28)* [from Ali Express]

























Hannah Martin Navitimer Quartz Watch *(US $6.60)* [from Ali Express]

















Hanna Martin Pilot Quartz Watch *(US $8.44)* [from Ali Express]

















Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Hannah Martin Aviator series:
> 
> Hannah Martin Flieger Type-A Quartz Watch *(US $8.28)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> Nicolas


I actually had this one for a few months before I recently gave it away as a gift to someone I knew. It just wasn't getting enough wrist time. That's not to say it's not a nice watch because it is actually. The date wheel design looks pretty cool. The crystal on it is slightly domed as well giving the hands a nice distortion when viewed from the sides.

Here are a couple of photographs I took of it:

I actually had this one for a few months before I recently gave it away as a gift to someone I knew. It just wasn't getting enough wrist time. That's not to say it's not a nice watch because it is actually. The date wheel design looks pretty cool. The crystal on it is slightly domed as well giving the hands a nice distortion when viewed from the sides.

Here are a couple of photographs I took of it:



















The dial also has a nice sunburst effect.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Received my Dom yesterday will make a good work watch the movement is not Swiss it's a Miyota.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## putungelahne (Apr 3, 2014)

mougino said:


> Hannah Martin Aviator series:
> 
> Hanna Martin Pilot Quartz Watch *(US $8.44)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> ...


Did the Chronograph works?

Sent from my Lenovo A3500-HV using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

putungelahne said:


> Did the Chronograph works?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A3500-HV using Tapatalk


It says this in the description:










So, going by the statement "_Small plate only for decoration_" I would say the chronographs sadly don't work.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

putungelahne said:


> Did the Chronograph works?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A3500-HV using Tapatalk


No, it's decorative.


----------



## putungelahne (Apr 3, 2014)

Oh ok thank you


tintin82 said:


> It says this in the description:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my Lenovo A3500-HV using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Here are two pictures of the faults I found with the Holuns watch. It is a great pity because on balance it is not a bad watch for the price, huge size at 44mm measured by me, so bigger than the Parnis. Were it not for the alignment and the mark it would be a good buy, sort of for the price. When I get a resolution from the seller I will get my tools out and take it apart, then I can see if I can fix it and also be able to say exactly which movement is in it. If it is a Seiko as was said a while back then it can't be a bad watch and the timekeeping won't be bad, but as a Chrono, measuring seconds and 10ths of a second it will be about useless, but never mind


Latest update from the seller, they are sending me a replacement! We had an interesting discussion on the difference of prices in the UK-China, sent him the bill for a battery replacement and pressure test, he could not believe it. I pay nearly £20 and he said in China it was 60 pence! I told him that for me buying a cheap watch was cheaper than having a battery changed!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Latest update from the seller, they are sending me a replacement! We had an interesting discussion on the difference of prices in the UK-China, sent him the bill for a battery replacement and pressure test, he could not believe it. I pay nearly £20 and he said in China it was 60 pence! I told him that for me buying a cheap watch was cheaper than having a battery changed!
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


I confirm, revision or any workforce based job is still dead cheap in China, regardless the spectacular increase in average pay and cost of life there.

And it doesn't stop to watches. My wife had her iPhone 8 16GB changed to 128GB internal memory for 元230 (£26). I'm pretty sure a gray modder in EU (or UK) would ask you 4 times that at least...

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I usually pay about $3 for my quartz watch battery changes here in India where I'm at.


----------



## mrygn (Jun 13, 2018)

is there any dive watch between 20-40 dollars? it can be quartz


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Latest update from the seller, they are sending me a replacement! We had an interesting discussion on the difference of prices in the UK-China, sent him the bill for a battery replacement and pressure test, he could not believe it. I pay nearly £20 and he said in China it was 60 pence! I told him that for me buying a cheap watch was cheaper than having a battery changed!
> 
> Best regards
> Jim





tintin82 said:


> I usually pay about $3 for my quartz watch battery changes here in India where I'm at.


Curious as to why you aren't doing your own battery changes? Really not that difficult, especially if you are into the watch hobby. Really easy to learn how to change batteries, straps / bands / etc and you can get the tool dirt cheap


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrygn said:


> is there any dive watch between 20-40 dollars? it can be quartz


Outside of ali: Casio MDV106-1AV.

On ali: a lot of Submariner and Seamaster homages in this price range, but by "dive watch" I hope you mean the look, not the water resistant capabilities...

Have a read at this thread for references: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4728169

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrygn said:


> is there any dive watch between 20-40 dollars? it can be quartz


Of course the Casio MDV-106, and you may find a few other Casio divers in that price range on eBay. If it needs to be truly water resistant to 100M or 200M, Ali Express is not your best bet. Most inexpensive Chinese brands suck on both water resitance and lume.

Their may be some Croton Aquamatic models on Amazon or eBay in that range. They are an American brand, with Chinese made products, that seems to get less notice than Invicta. I have picked up two Croton quartz divers in recent year for $24 each. Either one blows away my Sinobi 1132 diver for function and finish. The Sinobi looks good from a few feet away, but feels awful compared to my Crotons. The Sinobi makes a good decoy watch, if you are going to some place where muggings are frequent. I consider my Crotons roughly equivalent to any Invicta quartz Pro Diver, but at half the cost.

*Croton CA301282BUBL Aquamatic* quartz 200M diver on eBay - *$32.50 *(BIN)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Curious as to why you aren't doing your own battery changes? Really not that difficult, especially if you are into the watch hobby. Really easy to learn how to change batteries, straps / bands / etc and you can get the tool dirt cheap


Unless you need case press, which I don't currently own.


----------



## mrygn (Jun 13, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Of course the Casio MDV-106, and you may find a few other Casio divers in that price range on eBay. If it needs to be truly water resistant to 100M or 200M, Ali Express is not your best bet. Most inexpensive Chinese brands suck on both water resitance and lume.
> 
> Their may be some Croton Aquamatic models on Amazon or eBay in that range. They are an American brand, with Chinese made products, that seems to get less notice than Invicta. I have picked up two Croton quartz divers in recent year for $24 each. Either one blows away my Sinobi 1132 diver for function and finish. The Sinobi looks good from a few feet away, but feels awful compared to my Crotons. The Sinobi makes a good decoy watch, if you are going to some place where muggings are frequent. I consider my Crotons roughly equivalent to any Invicta quartz Pro Diver, but at half the cost.
> 
> *Croton CA301282BUBL Aquamatic* quartz 200M diver on eBay - *$32.50 *(BIN)


in my country i cannot puchase anything from ebay and amazon there is a huge tax for items over 30 dollars price so some advices from .........s would be great. in addition it does not need to be real water proof


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrygn said:


> in my country i cannot puchase anything from ebay and amazon there is a huge tax for items over 30 dollars price so some advices from .........s would be great. in addition it does not need to be real water proof


If you truly don't care about water resistance, this Binger doesn't look bad for $33-$38, but I don't own one. Tevise also has some stainless steel Sub homages.










If you can go a bit over $40, Vinoce claims to be 200M/20 ATM WR for $43.75 before coupons. Most Ali Express sellers will undervalue their items to avoid customs duty.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> If you truly don't care about water resistance, this Binger doesn't look bad for $33-$38, but I don't own one. Tevise also has some stainless steel Sub homages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it appears to be an officially certified, superlative chronometer, so certainly, the 200M WR is just icing.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

dbl dbl post post


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm looking for, but haven't quite found a decent homage for the Omega Seamaster Commander / Bond. Maybe I'm not finding the right search terms...

In particular I believe the hour indices and hands have blue edges.

Anyone have any suggestions?

I'd be looking for real water resistance (50m+) and functional lume. Preferably with sapphire, or inexpensive enough that I can replace the crystal.

Thanks!

(Image: Google / aBlogtoWatch)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I wouldn't recommend Binger personally:



mougino said:


> If you want a weekday I certainly do NOT recommend the BINGER sub homage.
> I received it a few days ago and it ended up in the trashcan after about 1 hour.
> 
> (NB: on the pic below the weekday is in chinese, while in reality the watch has them alternatively in english and chinese (strange but true): Mon., then 星期一, then Tue. then 星期二, etc.)
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gsilkey said:


> I'm looking for, but haven't quite found a decent homage for the Omega Seamaster Commander / Bond. Maybe I'm not finding the right search terms...
> 
> In particular I believe the hour indices and hands have blue edges.
> 
> ...


Luxury Brand New Commander Brand 007 Men Watch Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Canvas Sport Sapphire Watches Titanium Bezel *(US $89.99)* [from Ali Express]

















Sorry for the ridiculous brand name  it's the only one making this model AFAIK.

Nicolas


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Thanks! That does appear to be quite actuate. But the name... :-(



mougino said:


> Luxury Brand New Commander Brand 007 Men Watch Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Canvas Sport Sapphire Watches Titanium Bezel *(US $89.99)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

goo.gl/JUhWST
Found this one but the logo is photoshopped so i suspect it is a fake.

Also sekaro has some nice Omega Homages with a 007 hand but not the correct color

https://goo.gl/6LzExb


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Imagine finding the exact, obscure watch you want and says that rubbish, "Age Girl" on the dial. That's savage.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gsilkey said:


> Thanks! That does appear to be quite actuate. But the name... :-(
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing that a Q-tip dipped in alcohol couldn't remove IMHO.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> goo.gl/JUhWST
> Found this one but the logo is photoshopped so i suspect it is a fake.
> 
> Also sekaro has some nice Omega Homages with a 007 hand but not the correct color
> ...


Definitely a fake. I saw it too and decided to ignore it. Don't order that unless you want it seized by customs and get a fine.

Nicolas


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> If you truly don't care about water resistance, this Binger doesn't look bad for $33-$38, but I don't own one. Tevise also has some stainless steel Sub homages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tevise are usually claimed stainless steel on Ali, but the few that I know about in the wild arrived chrome over base metal. Also probably better avoided. Vinoce are rather better

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

still i'm wondering if these aren't fakes too. Send them a message (out of curiousity). Already got a answer and they will send me real pictures.


Said it is Omega. So it is a fake. Got a weblink with all the fake watches but will not post it here. All age girl watches are fake.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

m3ga said:


> still i'm wondering if these aren't fakes too. Send them a message (out of curiousity). Already got a answer and they will send me real pictures.
> 
> didn't send any pictures but Said it is Omega. So it is a fake.


Those Age Girls HAVE to be fake. If you check out all their other watches, you only see replicas with an Age Girl logo photoshopped on there.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Definitely fake.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> Curious as to why you aren't doing your own battery changes? Really not that difficult, especially if you are into the watch hobby. Really easy to learn how to change batteries, straps / bands / etc and you can get the tool dirt cheap


90% of the time I do change the batteries myself except when the watch is under guarantee or is expensive aka my wife's Omega, as I value my life :-s I have managed to resurrect an old Seiko Dress watch she had and what I thought was a rubbish women's diver, but when I opened it up I found a very tidy watch with a Miyota quartz movement, so that got a new battery and strap and has been going well for over 6 months, and yours truly has earned brownie points galore!

The seller asked me how much it would cost for somebody to open the watch up and see if they could rectify the faults. I had a bill on my desk for doing a battery change and pressure test on a watch, just over £20, so that was what I thought would be around the minimum figure to get somebody to look at the faults on a 'New' watch. I know these watches are really cheap, but they do need to do a little bit of QC or they will lose out. Having had a look inside a couple of el-cheapo Chinese watches, no way was I going to have a look myself as that just would open the flood gates and eBay did advise me to press the seller for him to come up with a resolution, I paid what he asked for a watch like the description in the Advert at a given price and that is what I wanted. The seller could not assume that I was capable of fixing the watch, I am not even sure that I am and had I taken on the fix then it was resolved and all the onus reverted to me and I did not create the problem.

This may sound harsh, but when I was working I used to buy in excess of £1,000,000 worth of computer hardware, laptops, tablets and small servers a year, mainly from China and other locations in the Far East. In the early days the suppliers thought it was acceptable to ship just anything out of the door, hard drives held in place with cardboard not the proper clips, screens with dead pixels all over the place, missing battery or charger, etc. The clauses in the contract gave the ability for our company to reject the whole shipment and get the cash back from escrow, you only need to do that once and the supplier gets the message. I take the position that the contract is for them to supply what I ordered or they can give me my money back or replace the goods at their expense! Simples b-)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

My I&W Carnival arrived today. And boi, these quick phone pics dont do any justice to this watch. Will do a proper photo session later but here is a quick look.
Seiko NH36A as said in the listing. Tested for Sapphire and it is real sapphire crystal. The sunburst effect is beautiful, the case is elegant. I removed the original leather strap immediately and put on this nylon one until the good straps I have ordered for this arrives.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> And it appears to be an officially certified, superlative chronometer, so certainly, the 200M WR is just icing.


Vinoce advertises 20 ATM as their actual water resistance, and they etched "WATER RESISTANT 200M" on the back cover. I have a 30 ATM Croton that cost me $24, and a $40 Invicta that's rated at 200M, so it is possble in ths price range. The dial text on my Carnival 8818G "Conquest" says "300M/1000ft" (matching the Longines), but the back cover states "100M", which matches the seller descriptions.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Vinoce advertises 20 ATM as their actual water resistance, and they etched "WATER RESISTANT 200M" on the back cover. I have a 30 ATM Croton that cost me $24, and a $40 Invicta that's rated at 200M, so it is possble in ths price range. The dial text on my Carnival 8818G "Conquest" says "300M/1000ft" (matching the Longines), but the back cover states "100M", which matches the seller descriptions.


If you are 100 metres down, you are very likely in serious trouble, at 300 metre you are most likely dead unless you are a very well equipped and qualified professional diver. PADI open water certification, which I have, is to 18 metres. The Advanced OWC which I would like, is 30 metres. Never in my life will I see 100 metres down.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

The postman just delivered this









Stated Japanese movement, I will have a look sometime and report. Looks really good, much, much better than $16.99
It is so quiet I initially thought it was DOA. I've just taken the protective film off the crystal, which I failed to notice. It looks even sharper now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sogeha said:


> If you are 100 metres down, you are very likely in serious trouble, at 300 metre you are most likely dead unless you are a very well equipped and qualified professional diver. PADI open water certification, which I have, is to 18 metres. The Advanced OWC which I would like, is 30 metres. Never in my life will I see 100 metres down.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


What I think is non-divers don't get the fact that a dive watch needs to withstand the forces you get when you roll off the back of the boat, get caught up in a bit of prop wash or something else that increases the localised pressure for a moment. I used a 10Atm watch to dive with for over ten years back in the Sixties, because I did not know any better at the time, neither did most of the guys I was diving with  and we regularly went down 30 or 40 feet too!

Regards
Jim


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> What I think is non-divers don't get the fact that a dive watch needs to withstand the forces you get when you roll off the back of the boat, get caught up in a bit of prop wash or something else that increases the localised pressure for a moment. I used a 10Atm watch to dive with for over ten years back in the Sixties, because I did not know any better at the time, neither did most of the guys I was diving with  and we regularly went down 30 or 40 feet too!
> 
> Regards
> Jim


Absolutely, but in fairness for most of us that doesn't happen everyday and those that it does usually have a dive computer rather than a Chinese watch 
I have a watch that claims 2500 metre, about a mile and a half. I often wonder, under what circumstances would anyone ever really need that


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

It's a good looking watch, but is that a vestigial 2nd crown? I imagine it would be to rotate or lock the bezel, but there's no mention of it in the description.



m3ga said:


> goo.gl/JUhWST
> Found this one but the logo is photoshopped so i suspect it is a fake.
> 
> Also sekaro has some nice Omega Homages with a 007 hand but not the correct color
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Sogeha said:


> Absolutely, but in fairness for most of us that doesn't happen everyday and those that it does usually have a dive computer rather than a *Chinese* watch


I'll give you three guesses as to where a lot of the components in your fancy dive computer were probably made.


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

This is unfortunate. I think I'll look into building one from parts or donor watch(s).



m3ga said:


> View attachment 13267821
> 
> Definitely fake.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

gsilkey said:


> It's a good looking watch, but is that a vestigial 2nd crown? I imagine it would be to rotate or lock the bezel, but there's no mention of it in the description.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the Omega that is a helium escape valve, almost certainly a dummy part on these.



ManOnTime said:


> I'll give you three guesses as to where a lot of the components in your fancy dive computer were probably made.


I don't need to guess and you are absolutely right ;-)


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Unless you need case press, which I don't currently own.


I have some watches that in theory need a case press but I have been able to close the back with just my fingers and pressure. Only had one that would not and I used this technique successfully;


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

If you have a Harbor Freight in your area, they sell a decent case press. It's the one I use for replacing stubborn snap on backs, pressing in/out crystals, etc.

https://www.harborfreight.com/watch-case-press-with-nylon-dies-91621.html


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> If you have a Harbor Freight in your area, they sell a decent case press. It's the one I use for replacing stubborn snap on backs, pressing in/out crystals, etc.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/watch-case-press-with-nylon-dies-91621.html


Thanks, that is a solid tip!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> If you have a Harbor Freight in your area, they sell a decent case press. It's the one I use for replacing stubborn snap on backs, pressing in/out crystals, etc.
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/watch-case-press-with-nylon-dies-91621.html


That looks like a pretty damn good one mine isn't that good thanks for link.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

mougino said:


> Luxury Brand New Commander Brand 007 Men Watch Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Canvas Sport Sapphire Watches Titanium Bezel *(US $89.99)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a similar watch from an even less reputable place than Ali. The pictures showed a sterile dial, but when I recieved it, it was a blatant fake, branding and all. It was a great excuse to open up a watch for the first time and I was able to remove the logos. However, there are 4 little holes where the logo attached. I didn't take any alcohol to the text (since all I have is Blanton's bourbon) but plan on it soon.

On the plus side the NATO it came on is one of the nicest I own! It is very similar to my Cincy Strap Works seatbelt strap, which is high praise. My guess is that if you purchase this, it will be a knockoff.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sogeha said:


> If you are 100 metres down, you are very likely in serious trouble, at 300 metre you are most likely dead unless you are a very well equipped and qualified professional diver. PADI open water certification, which I have, is to 18 metres. The Advanced OWC which I would like, is 30 metres. Never in my life will I see 100 metres down.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





ObiWonWD40 said:


> What I think is non-divers don't get the fact that a dive watch needs to withstand the forces you get when you roll off the back of the boat, get caught up in a bit of prop wash or something else that increases the localised pressure for a moment. I used a 10Atm watch to dive with for over ten years back in the Sixties, because I did not know any better at the time, neither did most of the guys I was diving with  and we regularly went down 30 or 40 feet too!
> 
> Regards
> Jim


200M is the current MINIMUM water resistance suggested for scuba diving throughout the watch industry. This is normally a static pressure test, performed at room temperature. 
ISO 6425 diver certification requires more extensive testing that includes dynamic pressure and temperature variations. The watch is tested at 125% of its stated depth rating. A 200M Diver's watch is tested to at least 250M.

While I have never been down below 30M, the idea of using a 30M WR or 50M WR watch while scuba diving is a recipe for disaster. Dynamic pressure is not the real problem that requires the seemingly extreme ratings. It's really more an issue of safety margins, temperature changes, and degradation of sealing as the watch ages. A brand new, 30M WR watch MAY survive a modest scuba dive. On the other had, I've had a week old, 50M WR rated watch take in water after I took it swimming in a pool and a hot tub. I've also gone diving to 50 feet with a 100M Seiko Flightmaster, with no problems.

The problem is when you have a three or five year old watch with its original seals. There can be a certain amount of degradaion that occurs with age, that can significantly lessen the water resistance. Most watch manufacturers don't want warranty claims, or even bad on-line reviews if their diving watch fails. Orient even states their 200M Mako and Ray models are not suitable for scuba diving. The Mako and Ray are merely static rated for 200M, and are not ISO 6425 rated like the Seiko SKX series.

Unlike static testing, scuba diving can involve taking a watch that's been heated in full sun aboard a dive boat, and then suddenly plunged into 50F water. The seals need to perform under sudden temperature changes.

In addition, no large manufacturer tests every watch that leaves the factory. They instead test a "significant" sample size. This may be as few as one per several thousand watches produced. One way to mitigate the risk of a weakly sealed watch getting sold, is to overengineer the initial water resistance.

Most Chinese OEM manufacturers will give the wholesale buyer the option of several water resistance ratings. Many diver style watches are available with 200M or greater ratings. Nakzen and Neymar both offer 1000M WR catalog items. These higher water resistance ratings come at a small cost increase, and many wholesale buyers opt for the lower unit cost, assuming their retail buyers are more cost sensitive and style conscious, than serious about scuba diving. I've noticed that several Chinese watch brands have reduced their WR ratings in recent years. I'm not sure if this is a cost reduction effort, or simply a recognition that their old ratngs were overly optimistic.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Eyki Overfly 3075 review ~16-17$


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> I'll give you three guesses as to where a lot of the components in your fancy dive computer were probably made.


I don't need three guesses to know that my dive computer was made in the Far East, but whilst I would buy a 'Dive Watch' from AliX, that will rarely ever get wet let alone dive. My dive computer came from my local diving supplies store, I bought most of my gear their except for the wet suit, odd pair of flippers and other odds and sods. The main diving equipment was all bought from them and is also maintained by them including the dive computer. I have a rule with dive computers, if it fails the test it does not get repaired it gets replaced! My life depends on the readings from that device whereas if my watch stops or runs fast or slow I could be from mildly annoyed to seriously miffed! Fancy dive computers are fancy for a reason! I don't know anybody who would buy or use a 'Fashion' dive computer. 

Regards
Jim


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Are there any decent one-handed 24 hour watches on Ali like so? Auto or quartz


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CO5 said:


> Are there any decent one-handed 24 hour watches on Ali like so? Auto or quartz


Shark 576 12-hour watch? $62.99










Kronen & Söhne KS376 - KS379 (Owned by Shark) Cheap, 17J Tongji based automatic. - $39.99


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I don't need three guesses to know that my dive computer was made in the Far East, but whilst I would buy a 'Dive Watch' from AliX, that will rarely ever get wet let alone dive. My dive computer came from my local diving supplies store, I bought most of my gear their except for the wet suit, odd pair of flippers and other odds and sods. The main diving equipment was all bought from them and is also maintained by them including the dive computer. I have a rule with dive computers, if it fails the test it does not get repaired it gets replaced! My life depends on the readings from that device whereas if my watch stops or runs fast or slow I could be from mildly annoyed to seriously miffed! Fancy dive computers are fancy for a reason! I don't know anybody who would buy or use a 'Fashion' dive computer.
> 
> Regards
> Jim


You completely missed the point of my post which was just because something is made in China, or uses Chinese components does not automatically mean it's scrap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*IBSO 8289 - $25.98*


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

another Ali arrival. hard to see in pic, but textured dial is very nice. case is thin, with seiko inside. thumbs up.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> You completely missed the point of my post which was just because something is made in China, or uses Chinese components does not automatically mean it's scrap.


Tell you what my friend, let us say that we are both probably misunderstanding each other o|

In my recent past life, i.e. before I retired, I was responsible for around £1,000,000 purchases of electronic hardware, mainly computers of some shape or description, a year. And you will be totally shocked to hear that over 90% of that came from China and other points in the Far East :roll:

As long as you watched the specifications, had a good strong purchase contract, bought from a supplier based more on reputation than price, then the Chinese can make stuff as well as anybody else. I found that companies with strong Hong Kong connections and/or management were invariable very good, which is not scientific but based on my personal experience and contacts. It seems to me that the Years of being a British Protectorate have given the Hong Kong suppliers a better idea of US and UK expectations as a customer. Still then you had to do your homework!

So with this experience I don't subscribe to the "everything made in China is Scrap" school. Yes there are issues with dealing with China, but I have had some of the same issues with UK, European, US and Japanese company's too. In all fairness I have only had one scrap watch supplied to me from China :-! This means I am either very shrewd or lucky. :-s But I am working with the supplier to resolve that and I am confident that in the end I will feel I am able to give the supplier a 5 Star rating as eventually they got it right! But if they don't then I can assure you that the Brown Stuff will hit the Roundy, Roundy Thing ;-)

So my message is, do you homework, be firm but fair and you will get on just fine. OK so will my £35 Chinese watch last as long as a £300 watch I buy made by a front line manufacturer, from a dealer in the UK. Of course not :-d But I expect to get value for money. Three years rather than thirty would be reasonable, any more is a bonus. If the item does not degrade if stored but not used then buying two is probably better that finding somebody to fix or service! I used this conversation with my customers in my pre-retirement days. Computers are a consumable, so how long are you expecting it to give you good service for before you replace or upgrade? The answer to that question decided what type of systems I recommended. I know of many projects that only got off the ground because cheaper Chinese equipment was available, which made the venture viable!

So with me, I invest in these cheap Chinese watch to check their viability as an academic research project, and I am not changing this story I tell my Wife for anybody,:-d:-d

Very best regards
Jim
(Who only buys with his eyes wide open :-d)


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Tell you what my friend, let us say that we are both probably misunderstanding each other o|
> 
> In my recent past life, i.e. before I retired, I was responsible for around £1,000,000 purchases of electronic hardware, mainly computers of some shape or description, a year. And you will be totally shocked to hear that over 90% of that came from China and other points in the Far East :roll:
> 
> ...


I think we're saying the same thing, only I'm not as verbose. ☺

Tapped out on a BlackBerry keyboard.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) 
Do you know some watch dealers that offer Ali _Select_ coupons ? Is there a list ? (i know Dom does). 
When i go to the Select coupons and from there click on 'see more deals', then go to the 'jewels and watch' thumb and from there i can only see jewels (?) , even after scrolling down for a while. 
Thanks


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

As promised in this post https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post46362521.html#post46362521 I was to show some pics of the I&W DW homage (the Dapper line) when it arrived.

Well, it has so here they are, with apologies for the mediocre quality of the pics (cheap Huawei phone...)

















































It has an orange-tinged caseback crystal, the first time I've seen that..









Some thoughts: 
As expected the hands are not electric blue like in the Alie pics, only when viewed at a very specific angle. Most of the time they're just very dark blue, almost black.
Dial is not paper white, more of an egg shell white. Both these points make the watch less striking than in the Alie pics imo.
Thickness is 10.8 mm, not 10 as claimed. Still acceptable for a dress watch I think.

Overall, it makes for an elegant watch with classic looks, a Seiko NH36A movement, sapphire crystal and a decent padded strap. 
Luckily the silly Carnival brand name is not very conspicuous while wearing it on the wrist, due to the thin font used.

One of the first homages I think that has an arguably higher quality than the watch it tries to imitate (and at half the price)!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> I think we're saying the same thing, only I'm not as verbose. ☺
> 
> Tapped out on a BlackBerry keyboard.


:-d :-!


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Whoa! Beast!! With all those metal hardwares.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

rkovac said:


> Casio AE1200WHD-1A homage on Gearbest on sale. USD 7,88 or 6,96 (depends on color), 4 Colors available. Little warning, this homage is bigger than original Casio!
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009911909659.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail
> 
> View attachment 13251913


Love the negative display

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

jovame said:


> Here's another affordable automatic dress watch from A.... It's the Ailang 8518 (not sure if that's the correct model number but it's the only i can find).
> 
> There are a lot of different versions available, and i mean a lot.....
> 
> ...


Looks good, the weird part is only at the date window. What those millimeter scales used for?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Does this seem like a lot of complication for Under $60? I've seen quite a few Longines Master Collection homages, but most of them are quartz. This *Guanqin GJ16011* uses what appears to be a Sea-Gull ST25 variant, all for $59.


Why that smiling sun.. Why Guanqin!

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Because its not moonphase, only day&night indicator. And because its not Longines, just a copy of it. 
Oh, my hands are so itchy, this is one of my grail watches and I would probably never afford the real deal. The only reason I don't buy this Quanqin is because I'm afraid it will break in the first month...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Because its not moonphase, only day&night indicator. And because its not Longines, just a copy of it.
> Oh, my hands are so itchy, this is one of my grail watches and I would probably never afford the real deal. The only reason I don't buy this Quanqin is because I'm afraid it will break in the first month...


I got a few Guanqins and the quality is pretty good.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Because its not moonphase, only day&night indicator. And because its not Longines, just a copy of it.
> Oh, my hands are so itchy, this is one of my grail watches and I would probably never afford the real deal. The only reason I don't buy this Quanqin is because I'm afraid it will break in the first month...





m3ga said:


> I got a few Guanqins and the quality is pretty good.


I own an automatic and a quartz Guanqin, and I bought my sister two quartz ladies Guanqins. They are all good quality, and don't seem cheaply made like some of the $20 and under Chinese stuff.

You probably won't be passing a Guanqin down to your son, but they seem like they will last five years or more.


----------



## Ellery (Mar 28, 2016)

I just recently bought the Guanquin Aqua Terra 2500 homage. It arrived broken and the seconds hand would stick between 10 and 25 seconds. Tried to contact the seller and was prompted for my user ID and password. System wouldn't take it. After about 10 tries over a 2day period, I finally got the .........s system to send me a password reset email. After resetting my password I was then prompted to enter a code that they would only send to my US phone #. I entered my number multiple times. Signed in/out over and over and never received a sms message of any kind from them. Tried returning their emails as they have emailed me a number of times since the delivery requesting my confirmation. Only I can't confirm anything because I can't get into their system.

Oh well...it would cost more to return it than I paid for it. A cheap ($52) lesson learned.

So...to make a long story short, I will never order another "homage" watch from .........s. I was actually hoping to do a side by side review with this watch that I own...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ellery said:


> I just recently bought the Guanquin Aqua Terra 2500 homage. It arrived broken and the seconds hand would stick between 10 and 25 seconds. Tried to contact the seller and was prompted for my user ID and password. System wouldn't take it. After about 10 tries over a 2day period, I finally got the .........s system to send me a password reset email. After resetting my password I was then prompted to enter a code that they would only send to my US phone #. I entered my number multiple times. Signed in/out over and over and never received a sms message of any kind from them. Tried returning their emails as they have emailed me a number of times since the delivery requesting my confirmation. Only I can't confirm anything because I can't get into their system.
> 
> Oh well...it would cost more to return it than I paid for it. A cheap ($52) lesson learned.
> 
> ...


That is no homage, that is a fake. Hence the problems you got. I strongly doubt "Guanqin" was written anywhere in the page you purchased from.

[edit] ah, misread your last sentence. So may we have a picture of the "homage" you purchased then?

Nicolas


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Looks good, the weird part is only at the date window. What those millimeter scales used for?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Not millimeters, milliminutes...


----------



## Ellery (Mar 28, 2016)

mougino said:


> That is no homage, that is a fake. Hence the problems you got. I strongly doubt "Guanqin" was written anywhere in the page you purchased from.
> 
> Nicolas


The picture is of an actual 2504.70 (made for the Japanese market8 that I own. The Guanqin says "Guanqin" on the dial.









The full AT collection...


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

I've just found this. Look decent enough but no mechanical movement 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

karlenko123 said:


> I've just found this. Look decent e
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


care to share WHERE you found it?


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Dupy dupe


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> care to share WHERE you found it?


Just search the name in .........s and you will find it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ellery said:


> I just recently bought the Guanquin Aqua Terra 2500 homage. It arrived broken and the seconds hand would stick between 10 and 25 seconds. Tried to contact the seller and was prompted for my user ID and password. System wouldn't take it. After about 10 tries over a 2day period, I finally got the .........s system to send me a password reset email. After resetting my password I was then prompted to enter a code that they would only send to my US phone #. I entered my number multiple times. Signed in/out over and over and never received a sms message of any kind from them. Tried returning their emails as they have emailed me a number of times since the delivery requesting my confirmation. Only I can't confirm anything because I can't get into their system.
> 
> Oh well...it would cost more to return it than I paid for it. A cheap ($52) lesson learned.
> 
> So...to make a long story short, I will never order another "homage" watch from .........s. I was actually hoping to do a side by side review with this watch that I own...


I have bought a couple of Guanqin watches and like has been said here, "I don't expect them to be left to somebody in my Will," but I hope they are going to last 5 years or more, this one GUANQIN GJ16034 has a genuine Seiko movement and on balance is a very serviceable watch. The supplied strap was scrap, but that was to be expected, but with a cheap Nato it looks and works fine. I also bought a real cheapo Guanqin on the Bay model GUANQIN GJ16031, and although this was a ridiculous low price, less than £20! it has proved to be a very good watch with an imported Swiss movement, :roll: read into that what you will. The strap alone was worth what I paid as that was a SS??? bracelet. I am shocked at the return problems as I have not had any issues like that on A Ex, GB or the Bay, it has sometimes taken over a month to get the replacement, but being the other side of the World I guess we need to live with that. o|

Best regards,

Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

karlenko123 said:


> Just search the name in .........s and you will find it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


https://tinyurl.com/y6vhp6dh

_it is the _









_that does it for me :-d now I have just got to have one!_

Regards
Jim


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

Is this thing 40mm? It has a 20mm band.


ObiWonWD40 said:


> https://tinyurl.com/y6vhp6dh
> 
> _it is the _
> 
> ...


Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> https://tinyurl.com/y6vhp6dh
> 
> _it is the _
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link Jim.

For those interested in pictures other than 3d rendering, here are some real life pics posted by buyers on ali express:


----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

Is that the world’s smallest date window? Also, it looks like there’s a lot of bleeding on those numerals...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Does anybody have any experience with the Xiaomi Ciga watches?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

I purchased this Pagani Design homage of the Breitling Blackbird

https://bit.ly/2KWh9H8

It is another very nice quality watch from Pagani Design. Two biggest flaws are:

1. the Pearl does not line up exactly at 12 - the bezel clicks are a hair off
2. the hands are a slightly different shade (more yellowish) than the hour markers (more orange). Although that is how it is in their ad as well. It seems from the pic of the Breitling it too has a color differentiation although not as much

Also, the ad copy at one point says an automatic mechanism - and that is what is shown in the pictures. But one part of the ad mentions a TMI VD57 movement which is I believe a quartz movement. Obviously, you can see the VD57 is not accurate in the ad - and the automatic movement mentioned and show elsewhere in the ad is accurate. Just not sure what the movement is

The band is nice and comfortable. And the size is perfect - (the 54.3mm dial diameter they mention includes the crown - without that it is between 47 or 48mm I believe)

Overall I am quite happy. It cost me $54 on sale when I bought it

Here are a few pics (sorry for the poor cell phone images):

























And here is a stock photo of the Breitling it is homaging:


----------



## jetcash (Mar 9, 2016)

HenningKC said:


> Is that the world's smallest date window? Also, it looks like there's a lot of bleeding on those numerals...


Thing looks huge.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

jovame said:


> Not millimeters, milliminutes...


Or should I say milliseconds

Haha..

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

Ellery said:


> The picture is of an actual 2504.70 (made for the Japanese market8 that I own. The Guanqin says "Guanqin" on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 13284815
> 
> ...


Just a tip.

Its recommended that you use your AliEX account with gmail and then use google login to log into AliEX instead of username and password. This saves a lot of headache you had with your login.
Also if any issue, do not waste time trying to message the sellers, specially if it is not factory outlet official seller. Just open dispute with pictures of the faulty items showing whats wrong. They might offer "No return, no Refund" resolution, or anything else. You are free to reject those and ask for full or partial refund. Let AliEX intervene if seller does not accept your desired resolution. AliEX is very consumer friendly. They will mostly give you what you want. Refund or partial refund.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ellery said:


> I just recently bought the Guanquin Aqua Terra 2500 homage. It arrived broken and the seconds hand would stick between 10 and 25 seconds. Tried to contact the seller and was prompted for my user ID and password. System wouldn't take it. After about 10 tries over a 2day period, I finally got the .........s system to send me a password reset email. After resetting my password I was then prompted to enter a code that they would only send to my US phone #. I entered my number multiple times. Signed in/out over and over and never received a sms message of any kind from them. Tried returning their emails as they have emailed me a number of times since the delivery requesting my confirmation. Only I can't confirm anything because I can't get into their system.
> 
> Oh well...it would cost more to return it than I paid for it. A cheap ($52) lesson learned.
> 
> So...to make a long story short, I will never order another "homage" watch from .........s. I was actually hoping to do a side by side review with this watch that I own...


Sorry to hear about your problems. I've never exprienced that level of difficulty with Ali Express. I did receive a Megir 3006 that was not as described in the listing, so the seller gave me a partial refund. I bought a Sinobi 1132 "diver" off Amazon, and the seller returned my purchase price, and let me keep the watch, because they advertised the 10 ATM version, but sent me the 3 ATM model.

Keep trying to log into AliX. There is a really good chance you will get a full refund, without needing to send anything back, as long as you have pictures or video showing the defect. Ali Express won't allow the seller to profit off selling a defective watch. You can usually get these problems sorted out. It may take a few emails, written in really simplistic English, to avoid translation confusion.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> Does anybody have any experience with the Xiaomi Ciga watches?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I saw them on Gearbest, and they look very expensive for no apparent reason. Xiaomi is more associated with GB electronics, like smartphones and smartwatches. These mechanical watches only appeared in the last few months.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems. I've never exprienced that level of difficulty with Ali Express. I did receive a Megir 3006 that was not as described in the listing, so the seller gave me a partial refund. I bought a Sinobi 1132 "diver" off Amazon, and the seller returned my purchase price, and let me keep the watch, because they advertised the 10 ATM version, but sent me the 3 ATM model.
> 
> Keep trying to log into AliX. There is a really good chance you will get a full refund, without needing to send anything back, as long as you have pictures or video showing the defect. Ali Express won't allow the seller to profit off selling a defective watch. You can usually get these problems sorted out. It may take a few emails, written in really simplistic English, to avoid translation confusion.


Do you happen to now have the 3 ATM and 10 ATM versions? I would be interested in a side by side comparison of seals, crystal, Etc.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Do you happen to now have the 3 ATM and 10 ATM versions? I would be interested in a side by side comparison of seals, crystal, Etc.


No, I only have the 3 ATM model. After seeing it I would never spend more money on anther Sinobi. It is a pretty cheap feeling watch, and I was not impressed with what I got for my $20.


----------



## Ellery (Mar 28, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems. I've never exprienced that level of difficulty with Ali Express. I did receive a Megir 3006 that was not as described in the listing, so the seller gave me a partial refund. I bought a Sinobi 1132 "diver" off Amazon, and the seller returned my purchase price, and let me keep the watch, because they advertised the 10 ATM version, but sent me the 3 ATM model.
> 
> Keep trying to log into AliX. There is a really good chance you will get a full refund, without needing to send anything back, as long as you have pictures or video showing the defect. Ali Express won't allow the seller to profit off selling a defective watch. You can usually get these problems sorted out. It may take a few emails, written in really simplistic English, to avoid translation confusion.


I have tried over and over. I can easily video the defect on the watch to show them the problem, but no matter what I do, I cannot get them to return an email nor can I log into their system.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Has anyone seen a watch on ali that has the date window at 4, but vertical?
> Like this Sinn in the picture?
> Or a cheap variant anywhere else?
> View attachment 13159771


My SEKARO have the date window at 4.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Theo Sudarja said:


> My SEKARO have the date window at 4.
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Is it vertical? A picture or samtin'?

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Is it vertical? A picture or samtin'?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


What vertical? The date is always vertical on all time piece.

Here's mine:

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...hare_tid=4510847&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

new Ali arrival today


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi guys

Are there any regulator type watches on alix? Like this for example


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

GraX said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Are there any regulator type watches on alix? Like this for example
> 
> View attachment 13290719


What is regulator? Regulating what?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Is it vertical? A picture or samtin'?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Ah, you meant the date number.

Sorry, mine follows the circle periphery where it's printed. So the numbers displayed not stand perfectly vertical.

But yes it have the date window at 4 o'clock you look for.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Theo Sudarja said:


> What is regulator? Regulating what?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


Time keeping. More specifically, the setting of time on watches and clocks in a watch or clock factory.

The regulator (regulateur) design was a clock with the greatest accuracy, and was used as a reference tool. The second and hour dials positioned vertically above and below the minute hand axis in the middle, so every time on the hour the minute and second hands point up and line up, and at midnight all three hands do.

Regulators used to be used as a reference instrument watch and clock maker's workshops, usually in a place where it could be seen by all makers so it could be used it for regulating what they're making.

It's not the easiest to tell time at a glance, but the design hearkens back to the early watch and clock making eras, and in my opinion is a pretty classy looking way to design a dial.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Well, you learn something new every day.
Back on topic, I have never see something like that on Ali, sorry.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

GraX said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Are there any regulator type watches on alix? Like this for example
> 
> View attachment 13290719


I am not aware of any, but if anybody knows of an 'Affordable' one I would be interested in buying one 

Regards
Jim


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I think that the most "affordable" is Hamilton Jazzmaster Regulator. Around 500€ (at 50% off). But, it is in brick and mortar store.
You can look it up tho. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Time keeping. More specifically, the setting of time on watches and clocks in a watch or clock factory.
> 
> The regulator (regulateur) design was a clock with the greatest accuracy, and was used as a reference tool. The second and hour dials positioned vertically above and below the minute hand axis in the middle, so every time on the hour the minute and second hands point up and line up, and at midnight all three hands do.
> 
> ...


Well that's interesting! I didn't know that before. It's something nice to know.

Thanks for sharing it. It comes unexpected, especially in this Ali-Express heavy sub-forum. Where you find watches decorated with un-meaningful complication.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> Time keeping. More specifically, the setting of time on watches and clocks in a watch or clock factory.
> 
> The regulator (regulateur) design was a clock with the greatest accuracy, and was used as a reference tool. The second and hour dials positioned vertically above and below the minute hand axis in the middle, so every time on the hour the minute and second hands point up and line up, and at midnight all three hands do.
> 
> ...


I can see it now...

"Regulator Watch Watches Men Fashion Steampunk Black Luxury Steel Quartz Watch Sapphire Crystal Male Sport Wristwatch Relogio Masculino"

And the second hand never hits 12 dead on.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Guanqin 20022 automatic calendar (check links in the video description on Youtube)


----------



## quixote (Feb 4, 2011)

I like the clean look of it. Just never heard of the brand.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The *Nakzen SS6047G* is now available for as little as *$87.96* (black/silver model). This is the cheapest Miyota 9015 powered watch I've seen, if you can get past the jewels at 3,6,9 & 12.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Ellery said:


> The picture is of an actual 2504.70 (made for the Japanese market8 that I own. The Guanqin says "Guanqin" on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 13284815
> 
> ...


Awesome AT collection!

Is thay Guanqin actually made of stainless steel or some kind of alloy? What about the bracelet? Does is look and feel very cheap?

I've been looking at the 2503.33 for some time, but don't like that i can't try it on the wrist before buying...

Might put an order in for one of these Quanqins if they're half decent...might give me a little taste...

And like others said: as long as you can login and open a dispute alix usually sides with the buyer so nothng to worry...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ninzeo said:


> Awesome AT collection!
> 
> Is thay Guanqin actually made of stainless steel or some kind of alloy? What about the bracelet? Does is look and feel very cheap?
> 
> ...


Almost all Guanqin watches have stainless steel cases, and all of the automatic models are stainless. The bracelet on my *Guanqin GJ16033* is nice, and most of them have solid end links. They are way better than a Seiko 5 bracelet on a similarly priced watch.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> I think that the most "affordable" is Hamilton Jazzmaster Regulator. Around 500€ (at 50% off). But, it is in brick and mortar store.
> You can look it up tho.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Thanks for that, but a little too much for me for a watch that is more of a curiosity than one that would get worn a lot 

Regards
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The *Nakzen Pagoda SS1006* watches on bracelet (bottom 3 pictured) have been reduced to *$24.30*  *Extra $1 off with code "WUS2018"* left in message to seller (place order, leave message and wait to pay until price is dropped)


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The *Nakzen SS6047G* is now available for as little as *$87.96* (black/silver model). This is the cheapest Miyota 9015 powered watch I've seen, if you can get past the jewels at 3,6,9 & 12.


Still can't get past the jewels, but apart from that a great watch for the money!

Regards
Jim


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

"Limited Edition" .........s


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jovani said:


> "Limited Edition" .........s


Hi Jovani, for other WUSers to be able to enjoy your Ali Express links, please use a url-shortener 

Several url-shorteners worth of mention:
http://bit.ly
http://tinyurl.com
http://goo.gl

Thanks! 

Nicolas


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

I got my Starking high beat automatic today. And few days back I got few perlon straps for my I&W Carnival Automatic (NH36).
Glad it see Starking has no flaws like some people experienced. Will mostly replace the bracelet in the near future. Got the bracelet version during sale as it was less than the normal price of the leather strap version. And their leather strap is meh anyway.
The hand winding mechanism on Starking is little stiff though has great tactile feedback. 
Few pics.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Not sure if anyone has this watch but if you do how do you like it I'm really loving the look.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ellery (Mar 28, 2016)

ninzeo said:


> Awesome AT collection!
> 
> Is thay Guanqin actually made of stainless steel or some kind of alloy? What about the bracelet? Does is look and feel very cheap?
> 
> ...


Thanks! I should probably get rid of some of them but just don't want to go through the hassle of selling them.

WRT the Guanqin, for 2% of the cost of a second hand AT2500 it is pretty nice. The bracelet definitely doesn't have the same comfort as the AT but it better than I expected. I recommend trying on a 36mm (which is the size of my 2504.70 pictured in my previous post) AT in addition to the 39mm (2503.33) as I think they wear much more comfortably.

WRT Ali...nothing I can do. After multiple tries logging in, I have finally given up.


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> Not sure if anyone has this watch but if you do how do you like it I'm really loving the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well the green is new, but Yah I'm working on doing a review of it. The case is good, and the dial is absolutely gorgeous. But it's a mixed bag. Or at least the one I got it.
I'll try to make this short. Basically arrived defective. It would only run for about 5-30 min before it would stop. Always with the second hand at the 10. After some back and forth, I finally got them to issue a refund. So I decided to open it up, because why not. For some reason I noticed it ran fine with the case back off. So I shaved a little bit of the plastic movement holder down and it hasn't stopped since.

So other then some QC issues, it also has a stutter with the second hand. Keeps time fine, just stutters when its going straight down. But I believe that's due to the 2813 movement being based off a Myiota 8215. Although it's worth noting that mine already had an issue, so that may not be a fair representation of all of them.

As I said, I think it's absolutely beautiful, and if arrives fine I think its worth what they are asking. But that stutter will be a deal killer for a lot of people (assuming they all have it).


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> Not sure if anyone has this watch but if you do how do you like it I'm really loving the look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the textured dial and the dial color. It's a nice shade of green. I'd be all over it if the case diameter was smaller. 43mm is a bit much for my wrist in that style of watch.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

My Nakzen Pagoda. Feeling the "_Zen_"...


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

relativetime said:


> Well the green is new, but Yah I'm working on doing a review of it. The case is good, and the dial is absolutely gorgeous. But it's a mixed bag. Or at least the one I got it.
> I'll try to make this short. Basically arrived defective. It would only run for about 5-30 min before it would stop. Always with the second hand at the 10. After some back and forth, I finally got them to issue a refund. So I decided to open it up, because why not. For some reason I noticed it ran fine with the case back off. So I shaved a little bit of the plastic movement holder down and it hasn't stopped since.
> 
> So other then some QC issues, it also has a stutter with the second hand. Keeps time fine, just stutters when its going straight down. But I believe that's due to the 2813 movement being based off a Myiota 8215. Although it's worth noting that mine already had an issue, so that may not be a fair representation of all of them.
> ...


Thanks for your input hopefully not all have the stuttering problem I may order it and see what I get really love the dial.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ellery said:


> WRT Ali...nothing I can do. After multiple tries logging in, I have finally given up.


Have you tried different browsers? Certain websites won't let me login when I'm using Opera but work just fine in Chrome or MS Edge.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> I purchased this Pagani Design homage of the Breitling Blackbird
> 
> https://bit.ly/2KWh9H8
> 
> ...


just a quick update now after wearing this watch several days in a row. I really like it.
The band is super comfortable and it really looks good on my wrist.
I have a large number of watches - and almost never wear the same one 2 days in a row - but this has been an exception. Yes, it is new so that could have impacted things, but I typically have never worn any new wtach multiple days in a row. They all go into a rotation. This one is on day 4 and counting !!!


----------



## Ellery (Mar 28, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Have you tried different browsers? Certain websites won't let me login when I'm using Opera but work just fine in Chrome or MS Edge.


It's not a browser issue as everything "works". They just don't send the emails or text messages that their website says they have. It's ok. I've already wasted the money...now I'm starting to waste time trying to deal with it. Time for me to just walk away.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Classy MEGIR
Dome sapphire crystal
40.5mm all steel case
Seiko NH39A movement
Available in 3 colors 
$90. 
https://goo.gl/DEpHAf


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Came across this video for the Pagani Design Presage "Cocktail Time" homage yesterday...






The sweeping second's hand gets stuck suddenly. It's such a shame, I was thinking about getting one of these but these reviews are keeping me away.


----------



## moulix (Feb 23, 2016)

Is there a cheaper watch similar to seagull 1963 reissue on .........s?
At $250, that is also not very costly but I'm checking if any cheaper versions exist.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

moulix said:


> Is there a cheaper watch similar to seagull 1963 reissue on .........s?
> At $250, that is also not very costly but I'm checking if any cheaper versions exist.


$250 is the cheapest price I've seen for the dual register Sea-Gull ST19 chronographs. Sugess has one on eBay for $209 (White or Ivory dial).


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Came across this video for the Pagani Design Presage "Cocktail Time" homage yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yah, thats what mine did, but always at the 10. I sent the guy a message telling him how I fixed mine. They need to re do the movement holder in it, or something. 
Here is the post I put in the Chinese watch forum asking for advice when I was trying to fix it. You can see the internals if anyone is interested.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/question-repairing-pagani-design-cocktail-time-homage-4728757.html


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Sorry, it re-posted twice. and I cant figure out how to delete this.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Here are two pictures of the faults I found with the Holuns watch. It is a great pity because on balance it is not a bad watch for the price, huge size at 44mm measured by me, so bigger than the Parnis. Were it not for the alignment and the mark it would be a good buy, sort of for the price. When I get a resolution from the seller I will get my tools out and take it apart, then I can see if I can fix it and also be able to say exactly which movement is in it. If it is a Seiko as was said a while back then it can't be a bad watch and the timekeeping won't be bad, but as a Chrono, measuring seconds and 10ths of a second it will be about useless, but never mind
> 
> View attachment 13260677
> 
> ...


The replacement arrived today! Looks and runs OK from a quick look  Steady, reasonable and polite with the seller meant that I got the resolution, or one of the possible scenarios I wanted! Photos taken before I removed all the packaging. But as the original one could be scrap, I will try to take it apart and see exactly what the movement is, the best guess is Seiko? but anything is possible, but this one looks quite tidy, so much so that I may even wear it! The Chrono has limited application, but 1/10 of a second up to 60 secs is useful for some processes. But as a homage to the Portugueser, a reasonable try at a good price if you can get it for $20 or less. It would have been better it they got it right first time, which means a bit of time spend on QC would pay dividends I suggest.









Regards
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

moulix said:


> Is there a cheaper watch similar to seagull 1963 reissue on .........s?
> At $250, that is also not very costly but I'm checking if any cheaper versions exist.


Alpha makes an Omega Speedster homage using the Sea-Gull TY2903 (ST1903) three-register, movement, selling for for 150 Euros/$175.81 on eBay.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I like the Parnis Sterile Aviator. I've had both the 6497 and 6498. The 6498 in the pic is over three years of daily wear.

I also like any of the sub styles with the Miyota 8215. Type Sterile Parnis or Miyota in the .........s search box and you'll find some decent stuff < $100

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

I have buy this AESOP watch at February for 28 euros but until now I don't have give it time to my wrist, the last 3 days i used and I am impressed,in 72 hours lost 15 seconds, the dial have a very nice sunburn black dial, the case finish is very good only the band is very cheap. Very pleasant.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

evritis said:


> I have buy this AESOP watch at February for 28 euros but until now I don't have give it time to my wrist, the last 3 days i used and I am impressed,in 72 hours lost 15 seconds


I hope you mean 15 seconds lost in 72 hours, and not 72 hours lost in 15 seconds


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The replacement arrived today! Looks and runs OK from a quick look  Steady, reasonable and polite with the seller meant that I got the resolution, or one of the possible scenarios I wanted! Photos taken before I removed all the packaging. But as the original one could be scrap, I will try to take it apart and see exactly what the movement is, the best guess is Seiko? but anything is possible, but this one looks quite tidy, so much so that I may even wear it! The Chrono has limited application, but 1/10 of a second up to 60 secs is useful for some processes. But as a homage to the Portugueser, a reasonable try at a good price if you can get it for $20 or less. It would have been better it they got it right first time, which means a bit of time spend on QC would pay dividends I suggest.
> 
> View attachment 13296365
> 
> ...


So this is my final diatribe on this Saga! I removed the strap of the faulty version and took the back off. The pictures are attached :think: After looking there is a Sunon movement, so the question is will the movement outlive the battery or the battery outlive the movement? :-s I have decided to replace the battery with a new one, put it all back together and give it away. The replacement I will wear until it gives up, but will replace the battery if needed as that is cheap and easy to do for me. If I get a year of wear then I will consider myself to be very satisfied, the watch looks OK as I like the larger sized watch, the chrono is nothing more than a way to drain the battery, but as a cheap Quartz probably just about acceptable. :roll: It tells the time, it has a date and due to the size I don't need to put my glasses on to find out what the time is, but the date is another matter ;-) Having said that I can barely see the day/date on my Seiko 5 without glasses unless the light is very good, Oh the trials of getting older :-!

So with no more ado, here are the Final Pictures, thanks for all your comments and interest.
















Very best regards
Jim b-)


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Received my Cartier homage today it's a Guanqin has really nice leather strap and buckle it's also stainless steel the only negative is that it is not sapphire.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

I received the silver 'CHENXI' Cartier Tank homage the other day. It looks like it does in the photos, with the exception that the '063A' under the 'CHENXI' logo is actually at the bottom of the face in small writing, so it's actually slightly better in reality. The blue tint on the hands is dark but can be seen in most lights.

The watch I received had a tiny mark (later identified as a slight scratch) between the 4 and 5. It's barely noticeable but I contacted the seller and got a full refund (£10.55)! It's still a nice watch and I've worn it a few times so far - strap is nice and seems accurate to Cartier's model.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> So this is my final diatribe on this Saga! I removed the strap of the faulty version and took the back off. The pictures are attached :think: After looking there is a Sunon movement, so the question is will the movement outlive the battery or the battery outlive the movement? :-s I have decided to replace the battery with a new one, put it all back together and give it away. The replacement I will wear until it gives up, but will replace the battery if needed as that is cheap and easy to do for me. If I get a year of wear then I will consider myself to be very satisfied, the watch looks OK as I like the larger sized watch, the chrono is nothing more than a way to drain the battery, but as a cheap Quartz probably just about acceptable. :roll: It tells the time, it has a date and due to the size I don't need to put my glasses on to find out what the time is, but the date is another matter ;-) Having said that I can barely see the day/date on my Seiko 5 without glasses unless the light is very good, Oh the trials of getting older :-!
> 
> So with no more ado, here are the Final Pictures, thanks for all your comments and interest.
> 
> ...


Silly question probably but did you try to remove the mark ? :think: (alignment is probably impossible to fix by yourself). 
Anyway even if it is not a Seiko movement I really like these Portuguese homages. I guess I'll buy one of them someday (blue hands and white dial is a perfect mix for me)
QC seems to be an issue however ! Another WUS-member received a strange Loreo watch with dots misplaced and marks as well...Another got the version with calendar although the picture and description was about a chrono...


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Notathome said:


> Silly question probably but did you try to remove the mark ? :think: (alignment is probably impossible to fix by yourself).
> Anyway even if it is not a Seiko movement I really like these Portuguese homages. I guess I'll buy one of them someday (blue hands and white dial is a perfect mix for me)
> QC seems to be an issue however ! Another WUS-member received a strange Loreo watch with dots misplaced and marks as well...Another got the version with calendar although the picture and description was about a chrono...


After reading the trials and tribulations that other members here had with Sunon movements I decided to leave well alone and gift it to the Son of some good friends. This makes me the Faux uncle with the mostest with a very happy 9 year old. If the watch survives six months then it will be great. As once he wears it to School for the last few days of term and shows it off over the Holidays, it is going to get a very hard life. But as I discussed with his Father it will teach him a lesson that he needs to take care of a watch, but if he cares for this one and it dies through no fault of his then if his parents or I buy him a decent watch then there will be a fair chance he will look after it, so a Win-Win however it plays out. This whole exercise cost me less than I often spend on lunch for my Wife and I so I am not going to lose any sleep over it, and I still have the replacement, but I am sitting here typing this wearing this:








If want a Portugueser Homage, this is my recommendation, and I really like this watch, so the amount of wrist time that the Holuns will get is probably very small, so much so that that one might get gifted to somebody too. As I said before the main use of the Chrono is to flatten the battery! So as a learning exercise I have learned that the sub $20/£20 watches from China are probably best left alone. Spend twice that and you can probably get something worth wearing, but they are still going to be a Sub $50/£50 watch so their quality and lifespan is probably going to be around the 3-5 years I am guessing, but the money they cost is still less that get my Diver checked and re-certified for diving so everything is a balance. 

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Notathome said:


> Silly question probably but did you try to remove the mark ? :think: (alignment is probably impossible to fix by yourself).
> Anyway even if it is not a Seiko movement I really like these Portuguese homages. I guess I'll buy one of them someday (blue hands and white dial is a perfect mix for me)
> QC seems to be an issue however ! Another WUS-member received a strange Loreo watch with dots misplaced and marks as well...Another got the version with calendar although the picture and description was about a chrono...


After reading the trials and tribulations that other members here had with Sunon movements I decided to leave well alone and gift it to the Son of some good friends. This makes me the Faux uncle with the mostest with a very happy 9 year old. If the watch survives six months then it will be great. As once he wears it to School for the last few days of term and shows it off over the Holidays, it is going to get a very hard life. But as I discussed with his Father it will teach him a lesson that he needs to take care of a watch, but if he cares for this one and it dies through no fault of his then if his parents or I buy him a decent watch then there will be a fair chance he will look after it, so a Win-Win however it plays out. This whole exercise cost me less than I often spend on lunch for my Wife and I so I am not going to lose any sleep over it, and I still have the replacement, but I am sitting here typing wearing this:

View attachment 13302225


If want a Portugueser Homage, this is my recommendation, and I really like this watch, so the amount of wrist time that the Holuns will get is probably very small, so much so that that one might get gifted to somebody too. As I said before the main use of the Chrono is to flatten the battery! So as a learning exercise I have learned that the sub $20/£20 watches from China are probably best left alone. Spend twice that and you can probably get something worth wearing, but they are still going to be a Sub $50/£50 watch so their quality and lifespan is probably going to be around the 3-5 years I am guessing, but the money they cost is still less than to get my Diver checked and re-certified for diving so everything is a balance.  What I have found is that with a bit of judicious searching for auctions and careful 'Snipe Bidding' you can buy some very reasonable new and slightly used watches for really silly money, which has been my most recent modus operandi, results to be declared in the Less than $20 forum once the Carrier Pigeon gets here from China/Hong Kong :-!

Best regards,

Jim

Best regards
Jim


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi, I want to buy cheap diver. I have two options. Reginald or Sinobi diver? Which one is better or they are the send quality? Maybe is there better choice for that price? Please help  

Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 5 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> Hi, I want to buy cheap diver. I have two options. Reginald or Sinobi diver? Which one is better or they are the send quality? Maybe is there better choice for that price? Please help
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 5 przy użyciu Tapatalka


I'm usually a big supporter of Ali Express watches but this time I'll recommend the Casio MDV106-1AV "Marlin", no ali-ex diver can compete... Ranging between $30-$60 depending on your luck, screw-down crown, 120-click bezel, stainless steel case & bezel, 200m Water Resistant, Japanese quartz movement.

Comes with a great stock rubber band, but photographed here on a shark mesh:


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm usually a big supporter of Ali Express watches but this time I'll recommend the Casio MDV106-1AV "Marlin", no ali-ex diver can compete... Ranging between $30-$60 depending on your luck, screw-down crown, 120-click bezel, stainless steel case & bezel, 200m Water Resistant, Japanese quartz movement.
> 
> Comes with a great stock rubber band, but photographed here on a shark mesh:


That Casio is awesome but my wife will not be happy if I spend 50$ for another watch (I can't find it for less than 45)  This is why I asked about those watches.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> That Casio is awesome but my wife will not be happy if I spend 50$ for another watch (I can't find it for less than 45)  This is why I asked about those watches.


I wouldn't trust any of ali express sub-$20 watches to go for a swim unfortunately


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

For swimming I have different Ali watch. I want diver because this style suits me. I need watch for normal a normal day.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

xtomashx said:


> For swimming I have different Ali watch. I want diver because this style suits me. I need watch for normal a normal day.


Tevise T801 (Rolex Submariner homage) might be a better option, especially if you like the idea of an automatic movement. You get quite a lot of watch for the price. Tons of reviews on YouTube.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My curiosity got the better of me, and I got one of those MiGeer Muhle Glashutte SAR shameless homages.

It ain't made of stainless steel. The bracelet is rattle-y, and kind of wiggles side-to-side at the lugs. And I don't know if I got a faulty one or what, but it's the first quartz watch I've ever had that doesn't hack.

Still ... I think it looks kinda good on the wrist! Even if I only wear it a little, what do you want for $2 and change?


----------



## Kappuchu (Jul 15, 2018)

Does someone saw something similar to Atlantic Worldmaster like on the picture below? 
Or maybe another good looking watch for suit.
On that moment i think about white Nakzen Pagoda


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> For swimming I have different Ali watch. I want diver because this style suits me. I need watch for normal a normal day.


I have an automatic Winner Sub that I like a lot purchased around your price.

Or the $5 Quartz Soki on eBay are also correct quality for the money.

Nicolas


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

That Soki is very interesting. Bracelet looks very weak but with NATO it can looks better. I will try.

Automatic watches for that price are worth anything?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> That Soki is very interesting. Bracelet looks very weak but with NATO it can looks better. I will try.
> 
> Automatic watches for that price are worth anything?


I've owned my Winner (pictured) for 11.5 months (2017.07.30), either I've been lucky or the movement is solid enough.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My curiosity got the better of me, and I got one of those MiGeer Muhle Glashutte SAR shameless homages.
> 
> It ain't made of stainless steel. The bracelet is rattle-y, and kind of wiggles side-to-side at the lugs. And I don't know if I got a faulty one or what, but it's the first quartz watch I've ever had that doesn't hack.
> 
> Still ... I think it looks kinda good on the wrist! Even if I only wear it a little, what do you want for $2 and change?


I really don't trust MiGeer watches, since they seem to be trying to confuse people that they are related to *Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company, LTD.* and their in-house _*Megir*_ brand (which is not exactly a brand famous for quality). MiGeer also makes too many models with fake sub-dials.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Kappuchu said:


> Does someone saw something similar to Atlantic Worldmaster like on the picture below?
> Or maybe another good looking watch for suit.
> Reef Tiger RGA8232 and Hannah Martin HM-KY15 both have the sunburst dial, but different markers, and different price points.


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Even this....has sapphire crystal...










Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ronragus said:


> Even this....has sapphire crystal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pricing on the watches bottoms out at $21.99. The lower prices listed are for accessories or otherwise don't apply to the watch.

I don't really understand why someone would buy one of these, since they aren't really smart watches, just watches that connect to your phone and do very little of practical value. They vibrate when you get an alert, but your phone will be going off in your pocket at the same time. The Lenovo 9 also includes a pedometer that must connect to your smart phone. Watches with stand alone pedometers are cheaper, and easier to work with. Also, a $20 smart watch with a color display will do a quite a bit more, like displaying text messages on your wrist.

The ColMi GT08 (Apple Watch homage) costs as little as $13.29.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ronragus said:


> Even this....has sapphire crystal...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Lenovo watch has very poor real-world reviews. I'd avoid it. Anyway, i'st actually not very 'smart'. The shorts hands kill it for me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Nakzen just alerted me to a NEW "Pagoda" model they will be offering for Pre-Sale, priced at $19.99. With their Ali-Express store coupon of $1.00, and our "WUS2018" special discount code ($1.00), this should mean a net price of *$17.99*.

This is the only picture so far, and I have asked for a buying link. I don't know what other colorways will be offered, but I suspect there will be three to six. Nakzen told me it will have the same movement as the other Pagoda, but I don't have the full specifications.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hmm, a Nomos Pagoda... Tempting 
I'm still waiting on a good NATO to help my blue-hand Pagoda grow on me. So far I've worn it twice at work, none on spare time in the last 45 days. But even so I reckon the specs are good!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is the NEW model:

*Nakzen SS4051G* "Pagoda" Ultra Thin Men's watch - *$19.99*
40mm x 7mm stainless steel case, stainless mesh band, Japanese quartz, 30M WR

The current list price is $66.63, but you can choose not to pay and send a message to seller with the code "WUS2018". That should lower the price to $18.99. There is also a seller coupon that might be usable for another $1.00 Off.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

The link is broken. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> The link is broken.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Yep, that's new, after censoring the ali express urls, the bit .ly and tinyurl .com are now censored as well...


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Searching for it on Ali returns nothing. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

Too thin for me 

I have question. Is there possibility to buy old Pagoda with lower price?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Searching for it on Ali returns nothing.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Houston has fixed the link: click on it then remove the "_" in ali_express in your browser.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Yeah. Found it. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Yep, that's new, courtesy of wus (sponsored by either Russia or China Govs, your call): after censoring the ali express urls, the bit .ly and tinyurl .com are now censored as well...


Not to mention *goo .gl*, but they missed a few, and new ones pop up all the time


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm thinking of buying a $65 Parnis Pilot Automatic watch in Ali xpress, with 42mm diameter & 14mm thick. But can anyone give an advice of this watch..? Specially about the movement. Thanks.

https://m.ali...express.com/item/32811511158.html?

This foto is taken from the Feedback Photo.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice dress style automatic with Seiko NH35A movement (link in the video description on Youtube)


----------



## fellowsis (Nov 22, 2011)

terrano_drift said:


> I'm thinking of buying a $65 Parnis Pilot Automatic watch in Ali xpress, with 42mm diameter & 14mm thick. But can anyone give an advice of this watch..? Specially about the movement. Thanks.
> 
> https://m.ali...express.com/item/32811511158.html?
> 
> This foto is taken from the Feedback Photo.


I could be wrong but that looks like a 2813 movement, probably the most basic movement you can get, and I've never had a good long term experience with that movement.

Have you tried the 44mm Parnis instead? Nice handwind 6497 or 6498 movements, and a decent price.

I found one with Sapphire for 64 GBP.


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

fellowsis said:


> terrano_drift said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of buying a $65 Parnis Pilot Automatic watch in Ali xpress, with 42mm diameter & 14mm thick. But can anyone give an advice of this watch..? Specially about the movement. Thanks.
> ...


Can you share the link..? I'll take a look on that 44mm Parnis watch.

But still, I like the simplicity of this 42mm Parnis.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just got a confirmation back from Nakzen. They swear that this new watch has a *SAPPHIRE* "lens" (crystal), just like the other Pagodas.



HoustonReal said:


> Here is the NEW model:
> 
> *Nakzen SS4051G* "Pagoda" Ultra Thin Men's watch - *$19.99*
> 40mm x 7mm stainless steel case, stainless mesh band, Japanese quartz, 30M WR
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Is this a grey or a white dial please ? (Nakzen Pagoda new model with mesh bracelet) 

(i'm not sure of what i see in the picture)

Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

2d post seems contagious


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Is this a grey or a white dial please ? (Nakzen Pagoda new model with mesh bracelet)
> 
> ...


Its white.

The other one is matte black dial. Not grey.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just found that one of my fav lil' cheapos, the noname quartz green sub *(US $1.29)* is now also being made in black: noname quartz black sub *(US $1.41)* [from Ali Express]


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any recommendations for taobao brokers? Thx

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Summer Strap Frenzy!!

I received most of the NATOs/perlon ordered on Ali Express, and they look fresh and gooood  As promised here are some pictures:

First two perlon straps from SeaTopTon Store:

An orange one for my Orkina Planet Ocean









And a French one for my Winner GMT 'Paname'









Then for the pièce de resistance: 5 very colorful NATOs from Laipute WristWatch Store

A 'flamingo' for my blue-hand Pagoda:









A 'surf' for my Soki Explorer









A 'Brazil' one for my Southberg Milgaus









A 'Mexican Skulls' for the Holuns DayDate









And a flowery one for my Beinuo Guilloché









...And maybe you would like some desert? 

A magnificent rainbow strap w/ heavy black hardware for my Pacman Watch, coming from Tearoker Strap Store









I started to wear them, and they're so refreshing!  Like a cool lemonade on a hot day... The Pagoda noticeably is growing on me thanks to the Flamingos. I'll see if I can find a fun yet classier NATO to bring it to work (I'm thinking a very bright one? white or light blue?)

Best summer to all!
Nicolas


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

That is some colorful collection there, it is so refreshing to see some color in a watch instead of brown or black.
I would love to get myself some of those but I fear the next step after that would be - I need some watches for the straps


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Definitely some summer fun going on over there, Nicolas!

And you just had to put a "French Tricolor" strap on that "Winner" watch, didn't you? I'll bet you'll always think of World Cup 2018 whenever you wear that one!

Thanks for sharing!



mougino said:


> Summer Strap Frenzy!!
> 
> I received most of the NATOs/perlon ordered on Ali Express, and they look fresh and gooood  As promised here are some pictures:
> 
> ...


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

mougino said:


>


That is quite a collection of colourful straps. Perfect for summer and so much fun.
Thank you for sharing 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

Any recommendation for leather straps or natos?

Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I switched the 'Flamingo' and the 'Surf' NATOs upon advice from my wife. It's even better that way! Currently travelling to the pub to meet friends, so the Pagoda on Surf is still at home I'll take a pic later, but here's the Soki on Flamingo:

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Letter T said:


> I would love to get myself some of those but I fear the next step after that would be - I need some watches for the straps


I put links to the watches in my post, most are very (very) cheap 

E.g. the Pacman watch + rainbow strap would be around $15 total, or the Soki Explorer + Flamingo strap < $10

Nicolas


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

Orkina looks great


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> Orkina looks great


Yup, it's an 'ali' classic! Looked good too on its previous NATO


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

Old looks way better then new for me


----------



## fellowsis (Nov 22, 2011)

terrano_drift said:


> fellowsis said:
> 
> 
> > terrano_drift said:
> ...


So the link didn't work, however search "Parnis 44mm sapphire" and you'll get plenty of results (Y)


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> Yup, it's an 'ali' classic! Looked good too on its previous NATO


Just ordered one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ronragus said:


> Any recommendations for taobao brokers? Thx
> 
> Sent from my LG-H860 using Tapatalk


I have used both Spreenow and Superbuy successfully


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

So I have far too many watches too begin with. And i am trying not to buy more unless it is really unique or something I fall in love with

That brought to to buy this Tomoro watch

https://is.gd/UCcjol

or

https://www.ali...express.com/item/...n-Leather-Sports-Gift-Quartz/32832117077.html

I liked the unique functionality - and for $20 and change, why not. It arrived today and my thoughts on it are mixed. The band is nice and the timepiece is unique. The seconds moving with the spinning inner white circle is fun. But it doesn't wow me. The hour numbers are fine but the minute numbers are a bit harder to read. They needed to use brighter printing on the dial IMO. I suspect they wanted the muted yellow to blend in better but I think that hurts the readability a bit.

I am not sure if I would buy again or not. I mean it looks good but unlike some Chinese watches I have bought (my most recent Pagani Design Breitling Blackbird homage for around $50-$55) which feel a lot more expensive than what I paid, this one feels like a $20 watch.

Not that that is a bad thing. Just that it doesn't punch above its weight like some others


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

mougino said:


> I switched the 'Flamingo' and the 'Surf' NATOs upon advice from my wife. It's even better that way! Currently travelling to the pub to meet friends, so the Pagoda on Surf is still at home I'll take a pic later, but here's the Soki on Flamingo:
> 
> Nicolas


How do you like the perlons? I have an Amazon cheapo (which I hate) and a genuine Eulit (which I love). If these are reasonably priced and somewhere in the middle, I might be interested.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Dub Rubb said:


> How do you like the perlons? I have an Amazon cheapo (which I hate) and a genuine Eulit (which I love). If these are reasonably priced and somewhere in the middle, I might be interested.
> 
> Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


The perlons are good enough: thick well built and comfortable. The hardware is a little on the cheap side but solid enough to not break easily. Both straps were $3.66 each on ali express SeaTopTon Store.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I switched the 'Flamingo' and the 'Surf' NATOs upon advice from my wife. It's even better that way! Currently travelling to the pub to meet friends, so the Pagoda on Surf is still at home I'll take a pic later, but here's the Soki on Flamingo:
> 
> Nicolas


And here's the Pagoda on Surf NATO. Looks great too IMO. Gotta love those blue hands 

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Summer Strap Frenzy!!
> 
> I received most of the NATOs/perlon ordered on Ali Express, and they look fresh and gooood  As promised here are some pictures:
> 
> ...


And the last one: a 24mm Tribal Canvas Strap, has just arrived in the mail!









Tried it on my Berny E-Ink first, but result was meh...









But on my Infantry Square Pilot Watch it's a go!! 









I'm all set with summer straps now, all I have left to do is wear them and take lots of pictures 

Good summer!
Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Guanqin GJ16106*_ automatic (Nomos Lambda 39 homage) - *$58.06 FLASH SALE* (Ali-Express low price $65)
42mm 316L case, sapphire crystal, Hangzhou automatic movement, 35-hour power reserve indicator, 20mm steel mesh band, 5 ATM WR


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking AM0184* automatic dress watches - Instant $4 coupon = *$40.99* on leather / *$45.99* SS bracelet



*Starking BM0990* chronograph (Piaget Polo homage) - *$19.99*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Starking AM0184* automatic dress watches - Instant $4 coupon = *$40.99* on leather / *$45.99* SS bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> *Starking BM0990* chronograph (Piaget Polo homage) - *$19.99*


Hm, but it's Amazon deal, not Ali Express... and moreover amazon*.com* deal (it says it does not ship to EU)  So a US only deal...

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

hi  just checked as i'm interested about the Starking . The leather strap one would be $61 with import fees to Europe ( +/- 11$ above .........s price) ; nonetheless it looks like amazon is not charging more if they underestimate import fees.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C80GQM...&linkId=244ee7cc3e4185f6da0ecb07b71e8d3e&th=1

"$44.99
+ $16.14 Shipping & Import Fees Deposit to France Details
This item ships to France. Want it Tuesday, July 24? Order within 5 hrs 10 mins and choose AmazonGlobal Priority Shipping at checkout. Learn more"

From AE you can get a similar price with coupons (50$, -2$ seller coupon, -2$ select coupon), which makes it near 46$


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

> Hm, but it's Amazon deal, not Ali Express... and moreover amazon*.com* deal (it says it does not ship to EU)  So a US only deal...
> 
> Nicolas


That is a blow to us Europeans<|

I was totally underwhelmed by the recent Amazonian Promotion <|

Regards
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> That is a blow to us *Europeans*<|


Errrrm.. I certainly don't want to be impolite, but aren't you _British_?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> hi  just checked as i'm interested about the Starking . The leather strap one would be $61 with import fees to Europe ( +/- 11$ above .........s price) ; nonetheless it looks like amazon is not charging more if they underestimate import fees.
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01C80GQM...&linkId=244ee7cc3e4185f6da0ecb07b71e8d3e&th=1
> 
> "$44.99
> ...


But I was interested in the Piaget homage


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

This certainly makes amazon.com site less interesting for us.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Hm, but it's Amazon deal, not Ali Express... and moreover amazon*.com* deal (it says it does not ship to EU)  So a US only deal...
> 
> Nicolas


True enough, but these are items that are often discussed in this thread. I wish Amazon could be more like eBay or Ali Express, and not be so country specific. For members in the US, these work out to be a bit cheaper than Ali Express.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I've just found this stunning Bagelsport. This brand sells replicas mostly though i'm not sure what's the watch cloned in this case. 







66 € (75 USD) for a mechanical cronograph it's not bad at all.
Anyway don't have the faintest idea of what movement might be inside this beauty


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ale De Alis said:


> ... for a mechanical cronograph it's not bad at all.
> Anyway don't have the faintest idea of what movement might be inside this beauty
> View attachment 13318699


Subdials seem to be fake on that one I'm afraid..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

At that price point subdials must work. As for the clone thing, it is a homage of Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean chronograph, one of the most iconic watch. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just found this stunning Bagelsport. This brand sells replicas mostly though i'm not sure what's the watch cloned in this case.


The model in your picture is an Omega Planet Ocean homage.

I say homage because Bagelsport does *not* sell replicas. Where did you get that info, may we ask?

I've bought several watches from them and they come with "Steel Bagelsport" branding and are not vulgar clones, e.g. no "swiss made" label nor any "officially certified chronograph" or the like.

Here is a close-up of my Bagelsport 'Explorer II Polar' dial:

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> At that price point subdials must work. As for the clone thing, it is a homage of Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean chronograph, one of the most iconic watch.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


I would suggest our friend asks the seller about the chronograph function (if he's really interested).

You're never too sure 

Nicolas


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for the heads-up kostasd87. On aliX there are some reviews about this watch and nobody seem to complain... Aeryn I only buy watches under € 150!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I meant "replica" as in "homage" without any derogatory meaning. 
I bought two months ago this Parnis IWC homage (60€) and it's one of the most accurate watches I've ever had (+1/2 spd without any regulation) 







I thought I could make the same sweet deal with this Bagelsport


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just found this stunning Bagelsport. This brand sells replicas mostly though i'm not sure what's the watch cloned in this case.
> View attachment 13318691
> 
> 66 € (75 USD) for a mechanical cronograph it's not bad at all.
> [/ATTACH]


Looks like an automatic with a multi-function complication: date, day, 24hr indicator, and not sure what the 12 subdial is.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Y4BBZY, looks like you are right. I've found on aliX the same watch, branded Sekaro tough. 







They claim the movement to be a "Sea-gull ST2869", but I don't even know if such movement exists!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

The movement could be Seagull indeed. D2869 is a watch with ST16
https://thewatchface.com/sea-gull-d2869s-review/


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ale De Alis said:


> Y4BBZY, looks like you are right. I've found on aliX the same watch, branded Sekaro tough.
> View attachment 13319227
> 
> They claim the movement to be a "Sea-gull ST2869", but I don't even know if such movement exists!


How curious are you what the "other" pusher does?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Y4BBZY, looks like you are right. I've found on aliX the same watch, branded Sekaro tough.
> 
> They claim the movement to be a "Sea-gull ST2869", but I don't even know if such movement exists!


The Sea-Gull ST16xx is also sold as the Tianjin (or Sea-Gull) TY28xx (think Seiko 4R36 vs TMI NH36A). Sometime sellers confuse these two numbering systems. The TY series movements are often the undecorated versions of Sea-Gull movements, made to sell at a lower price point.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> How curious are you what the "other" pusher does?


I think it is a dummy crown. The Planet Ocean has a He escape valve in the same location.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Might even be a crown for the bezel rotation...


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Not sure if this one's been posted. Here's a new one that I just noticed on Ali...

SKMEI 1338 world time watch, an homage to the Casio A500.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

drwindsurf said:


> I think it is a dummy crown. The Planet Ocean has a He escape valve in the same location.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





Ale De Alis said:


> Might even be a crown for the bezel rotation...


My money is on drwindsurf. The Omega Planet Ocean range have a helium escape valve at 50 minutes. I'm betting that is a useless lump of metal simulating the look of the escape valve.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Errrrm.. I certainly don't want to be impolite, but aren't you _British_?


Truthfully I identify as English! But the last time I looked we seemed to be Geographically located in Europe  and I don't think that will change! Politically, well that is hard to define, but it really comes down to the fact that we may or may not be able to leave the EU before the structure of the EU implodes. But even after all the dust settles the British will still be European whatever happens.

Regards
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Truthfully I identify as English! But the last time I looked we seemed to be Geographically located in Europe   and I don't think that will change! Politically, well that is hard to define, but it really comes down to the fact that we may or may not be able to leave the EU before the structure of the EU implodes. But even after all the dust settles the British will still be European whatever happens.
> 
> Regards
> Jim


Fair enough. No harm intended btw I was teasing you  And Europe has always been about France and Germany anyway, no secret here.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Fair enough. No harm intended btw I was teasing you  And Europe has always been about France and Germany anyway, no secret here.


It is highly unlikely that you or I can do anything about the situation, so it is probably best to let then get on with it until they disappear in a puff of blue smoke of their own making!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I meant "replica" as in "homage" without any derogatory meaning.
> I bought two months ago this Parnis IWC homage (60€) and it's one of the most accurate watches I've ever had (+1/2 spd without any regulation)
> View attachment 13318911
> 
> I thought I could make the same sweet deal with this Bagelsport


I have one of these in a different colour and I agree with you, the accuracy is very good. Mine comes out of the watch box, a few winds to get it started, set the time and off it goes, wear it for a couple of days then away it goes in the box and the time is still there or thereabouts. I am of the school of, "Wear it and Enjoy it, don't fix what don't need fixing!" If it should every start running badly it may even be cheaper to replace rather than fix!









Regards
Jim


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Mine came out of the bubble wrap  Can't believe a watch so cheap is accurate like a quartz!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have one of these in a different colour and I agree with you, the accuracy is very good. Mine comes out of the watch box, a few winds to get it started, set the time and off it goes, wear it for a couple of days then away it goes in the box and the time is still there or thereabouts. I am of the school of, "Wear it and Enjoy it, don't fix what don't need fixing!" If it should every start running badly it may even be cheaper to replace rather than fix!
> 
> View attachment 13322955
> 
> ...


What is the mm on the watch thanks.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

They say 43. Case is 42 mm indeed


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Weekender Alternative

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mw210461 (Feb 3, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> My guess would be that some of the functions are strictly set manually, like the year and month, and are not advanced by the movement. I'm not sure what the sub-dials show, for the most part. The inner dial at 9:00 is day of week, but the outer portion does not seem to be a 24-hour dial, since the large hand pointing at 4 doesn't correspond to the 10:10 main hands. The 6:00 sub-dial seems to be a 24-hour dial? I have no idea what the 12:00 sub-dial indicates. I think they all can be set, considering the number of pushers, but I have no idea how many of them are tied to the movement's actions.
> 
> Obviously, the date hand, hours, minutes, seconds, and a few of the sub-dial functions must work in unison. I found the English versions of the photos, but they don't help much. Other pictures (not included) claim 100M WR and a sapphire crystal. At least we know that there's "no elapsed time pondering", which is always a concern.


In case this "GuanQin fake 7751" topic is still of interest:
I did buy this watch at Ali (for about $40 on sale), knowing about its 'fake fake' ETA 7751 design:
- no stopwatch
- simple day/night 'moon' indicator instead of true moonphase
- two 'affixed' hands in the subdial at '9', the inner showing the day of week, the outer pointing to nowhere in unison
- false scale at '6'; it is another "24"hr dial but marked as a "12", showing nonsense
- the '30min' dial at '12' should run in synch with the main minute hand (did not in my watch, see below)

Overall the packaging and 'look & feel' are surprisingly good, the watch is heavy and scratch free.
All looks like a Longines 7751 Chrono Master from the distance. The movement is so quiet, that my PC based tickoprint tool could not hear the beats. It does run at 3Hz though.

But my watch would stop running right after midnight, despite being fully wound, repeatedly. I did get my money back.
Later I found out that the watch was not run in, that the gears were not 'free', the lube not distributed. Excercising the mechanics by forcing it 100x over the date change period freed it up; eventually it would run without interruption.
My watch had another flaw: the secondary 'minute' display at '12' was constantly off by -2min, relative to the main hands.
Being brave and an an engineer I decided to take the risk and 'fix' the offset.
When my 48 year old 'pathfinder' pocket knife (childhood memory) broke while trying to pry the pressed backlid open I should have stopped!! What does not want to open sure will not close later.
I DID manage to open the case with a special prying tool, could remove the movement, correct the mispointing minute hand and assemble the watch. But I could NOT press the 'back back', however hard I tried. I did the heat trick (watch at 40C in the sun, backlid frozen to -20C in the freezer), no chance.
My final desperate attempt was the last one and ended the watch's life:
I used a vice as a pressing tool, but it created uneven pressure on the watch face side, shattering the crystal.
Now the watch was running, all was adjusted perfectly but sans glass.. my GuanQin was converted to a 'convertible'..

Disappointed about me AND the watch I decided to completely dismantle it, down to the last screw.
It IS an astonishing movement, with many gears, pins, springs, oodles of tiny screws, real pallet jewels and all.
Considering the $50 price tag it is not a bad watch, IF it runs and IF the factory would pay more attention to the positioning of the many hands.

So here is a photo of the innards, to prove my point:
A weid watch with a weird end..


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Any idea what model of movement it was, like a Sea-Gull ST25xx? That was my guess based on the balance wheel holder. Are any of the plates marked to indicate a manufacturer?


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

It looks more like JHSxx movement


----------



## sobwanhoser (Feb 8, 2014)

mw210461 said:


> Disappointed about me AND the watch I decided to completely dismantle it, down to the last screw.
> 
> View attachment 13325465


OMG - sorry, I had a chuckle reading this - all I could think of was you giving your watch a good flogging :-d


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Obik said:


> It looks more like JHSxx movement


I know *William Ho* has said these are JHS21 movements, and has included a spec sheet, but I have no idea what company produces JHS calibers.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

JHS is a PTS Resources caliber code. Judging by the balance wheel and bridge for some of the other JH* Series movements, I suspect it's actually manufactured by SWAF.

Example: see the JHL06 on page 9 of the above link, and compare to the known Shanghai Watch Factory caliber 2L27.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Have this on order. It popped up during an unrelated search and I was attracted by the matte case finish and the look of the dial. I never heard of the Julius brand before but the dial indicates it's a Korean design. I would have preferred a stainless steel case but I'm not sweating that for only $34. If this photo is representative of the real thing and it keeps good time I'll be happy.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Lemfo LF21 ~20$


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Does anyone know what other companies have this type of case and dial thanks.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchguy74 said:


> Does anyone know what other companies have this type of case and dial thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Erm... Hublot?


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

mougino said:


> Erm... Hublot?


Are they under $150 and on .........s?

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> Does anyone know what other companies have this type of case and dial thanks.
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


That is my favorite watch on Ali. I have searched all over the site for a lower grade version, but no luck so far. Waiting for fire sale...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Erm... Hublot?


I think the dial and bezel are more reminiscent of the *PP Nautilus*, and maybe a little *Seiko 5 SNKK45*.


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

tcl said:


> Have this on order. It popped up during an unrelated search and I was attracted by the matte case finish and the look of the dial. I never heard of the Julius brand before but the dial indicates it's a Korean design. I would have preferred a stainless steel case but I'm not sweating that for only $34. If this photo is representative of the real thing and it keeps good time I'll be happy.
> 
> View attachment 13329219


They make some nice watches. Not always cheapest, but unique with some really nice retro watches as well. One of my friend got this watch a while ago for $32. I have my eye on it for a while. Might get it when it goes on sale again.
The only reason I am not pulling trigger on it immediately is because of it being quartz and over $35 without sapphire crystal. But after seeing it in person, it is indeed a quality piece with fit and finish above other cheap AlEx quartz or even mech watches. Nice strap as well.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I think the dial and bezel are more reminiscent of the *PP Nautilus*, and maybe a little *Seiko 5 SNKK45*.
> 
> View attachment 13330155
> View attachment 13330163


Thanks didn't even know Seiko made that watch.I found a Parnis that is close but the dial I'm not sure about.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

watchguy74 said:


> Thanks didn't even know Seiko made that watch.I found a Parnis that is close but the dial I'm not sure about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bagelsport make a homage to the Nautilus. Ali or eBay should turn one up


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Sogeha said:


> Bagelsport make a homage to the Nautilus. Ali or eBay should turn one up


I used to have 3 Bagelsport watches but I sold all of them because I didn't like their quality some even had fake Rolex symbol engraved in Crystal.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> That is my favorite watch on Ali. I have searched all over the site for a lower grade version, but no luck so far. Waiting for fire sale...


I think I will wait for a sell also lol.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> Thanks didn't even know Seiko made that watch.I found a Parnis that is close but the dial I'm not sure about.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Seiko used to sell a few dead ringers for the PP Nautilus.


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

yes, they copy famous watches, ofc the design is good  like what tcl linked is clearly a nomos "homage"



> They make some nice watches. Not always cheapest, but unique with some really nice retro watches as well. One of my friend got this watch a while ago for $32. I have my eye on it for a while. Might get it when it goes on sale again.
> The only reason I am not pulling trigger on it immediately is because of it being quartz and over $35 without sapphire crystal. But after seeing it in person, it is indeed a quality piece with fit and finish above other cheap AlEx quartz or even mech watches. Nice strap as well.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

I strongly recommend Dom watches (look at their shop at Ali), i have two of them with NHx movements, and they look awsome.
Nonetheless they could do even better for one came with an ok strap but the other one broke one loop quickly and the strap is not confortable to use.
When i told them they said they would add a loop to the next watch bought (...).

Have you tried them , what do you think of them in general, is strap ok, may be a bracelet is better ?
I usually prefer leather straps other SS bracelets, but sometimes i ponder .. for i'm wondering if a SS bracelet would have helped in this case. 
Are this type of bracelets ok in this price range ?

https://fr.al_express.com/item/Homm...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.266.777d3c00P5yy8j

(model M89 : blue dial and black strap being ok, very nice in real life)

https://fr.al_express.com/item/-/32869222253.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.272.777d3c00P5yy8j

(model M79 : white dial , nice but bad quality brown strap  )

What seller would you recommend to find a good quality leather strap ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello
> 
> I strongly recommend Dom watches (look at their shop at Ali), i have two of them with NHx movements, and they look awsome.
> Nonetheless they could do even better for one came with an ok strap but the other one broke one loop quickly and the strap is not confortable to use.
> ...


I have two DOMs (W-624 & M-132D), both on bracelets. DOM seems to be lowering their quality on their newer models. I think they may have changed ownership. The older DOM watches had sapphire and 200M WR. The new ones are "Hardlex", and 30M to 50M WR.

The problem with most Ali Ex watches on leather, is that a $100 watch can often have the same quality strap as a $20 model. My Berny AM7068M has a really nice calfskin strap, but it's the exception. The strap doesn't have that same bamboo/crocodile pattern that you see on 95% of Chinese leather straps, and is very comfortable.










Searching for "leather" on Ali Express will bring up PU leather, as well as genuine leather straps. Searching for "calfskin" often gets a better quality search result.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

How much was that Berny? 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

funkym0nkey said:


> They make some nice watches. Not always cheapest, but unique with some really nice retro watches as well. One of my friend got this watch a while ago for $32. I have my eye on it for a while. Might get it when it goes on sale again.
> The only reason I am not pulling trigger on it immediately is because of it being quartz and over $35 without sapphire crystal. But after seeing it in person, it is indeed a quality piece with fit and finish above other cheap AlEx quartz or even mech watches. Nice strap as well.
> 
> View attachment 13330335


Swiss quartz movement? Days so on the dial and Ali ad. The ad also states stainless steel, which it would want to have at that price.


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

watchguy74 said:


> Does anyone know what other companies have this type of case and dial thanks.
> 
> Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


Pagani Design has something similar IIRC.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

When I look for it all I see is one seller offering the watch for 168$, way too much for me.



Aeryn said:


> How much was that Berny?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Letter T said:


> When I look for it all I see is one seller offering the watch for 168$, way too much for me.


It's even more expensive than the Mondaine. 
That's why I asked the price. I'm not sure I'll pay even 50 on that...with all the coupons.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> How much was that Berny?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


*$33.64 (w/$5 worth of Ali Ex coupons) *during the Ali Express Anniversary Sale. It was impossible for me to resist at that price. It's a nice watch, but not $168 nice.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *$33.64 *during the Ali Express Anniversary Sale. It's a nice watch, but not $168 nice.
> 
> View attachment 13335083


That's more like it. 34 bucks is the true price for it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> It's even more expensive than the Mondaine.
> That's why I asked the price. I'm not sure I'll pay even 50 on that...with all the coupons.


Would you buy it for $33.64? Many people would pay $34 for the quartz version. For an automatic with a Sea-Gull TY2806 (ST16), even $60 to $70 is a reasonable price.



Aeryn said:


> That's more like it. 34 bucks is the true price for it.


That's the "true price", as long as you only buy Ali Express watches during 11.11 or the AE Anniversary Sale. It's like saying the Black Friday or the Prime Day price, is the true price.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Earlier this year Mondaines were as low as 50$ on eBay.
I'd rather buy them than a aliex obscure brand.
With their random quality pieces l 'll never buy a 50$ watch from them. I prefer to raise to 70 and buy a Seiko instead. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Earlier this year Mondaines were as low as 50$ on eBay.
> I'd rather buy them than a aliex obscure brand.
> With their random quality pieces l 'll never buy a 50$ watch from them. I prefer to raise to 70 and buy a Seiko instead.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


So you consider $50 the "true price" for a Mondaine? Was that the Black Friday or Cyber Monday price? Did you get one, or several? At that price you could have flipped them for a tidy profit!

I'm sure that was the quartz version, and not an automatic. Anything under $110 seems to be a good to great price for a quartz Mondaine.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> How much was that Berny?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


At the last crazy Ali sale (April?) it was ~$30USD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

@Houstonreal
I didn't get a single one, unfortunately. I think watchgoroo had them. It was a very good price, but not for EU buyers. I think watchgoroo does not ship to EU.
But, for US buyers it was a steal.
LE: something went wrong with quote functionality. 
Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> At the last crazy Ali sale (April?) it was ~$30USD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


According to *Pricearchive.com*, the April price was $38.64, before coupons. The only lower price was the 11.11 (Single's Day) price of $34.15. They are saying the current price should be $60.48, but Amazon has them for $49.99 - $3 coupon = *$46.99* (lowest Amazon price in last 12 months).


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> According to *Pricearchive.com*, the April price was $38.64, before coupons. The only lower price was the 11.11 (Single's Day) price of $34.15. They are saying the current price should be $60.48, but Amazon has them for $49.99 - $3 coupon = *$46.99* (lowest Amazon price in last 12 months).


In looking back it was $33.64 on the order history, but I was pretty sure some extra coupon applied at checkout that I could never quite figure out. I couldn't remember on which side of $30 it ended up being. I will see if I can figure it out, but the $33.64 price is definitely a good one and anything under $40 is probably a pretty good deal.

Edit: OK, $33.64 was the final discounted price. Still a bargain considering I was game at ~$38.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> Earlier this year Mondaines were as low as 50$ on eBay.
> I'd rather buy them than a aliex obscure brand.
> With their random quality pieces l 'll never buy a 50$ watch from them. I prefer to raise to 70 and buy a Seiko instead.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Then you probably are not on the right thread


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Those Age Girls HAVE to be fake. If you check out all their other watches, you only see replicas with an Age Girl logo photoshopped on there.


I confirm Age Girl sells knock-offs. Junk knock-offs to be precise. I purchased an $85 blue Daytona homage on bracelet and I received a very poor quality replica. I reported them to Ali Express.

Nicolas


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I understand that some people, (me included) cannot afford to pay 500, 1000, or more for a watch. So, they buy homages. I've done it countless times. 
But, when the homage is 30 and the original is just 100, I see no reason to buy the homage. Especially with randomness regarding quality.
THAT was my point. Sorry if I didn't explain it to well. English is not my native language.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> I understand that some people, (me included) cannot afford to pay 500, 1000, or more for a watch. So, they buy homages. I've done it countless times.
> But, when the homage is 30 and the original is just 100, I see no reason to buy the homage. Especially with randomness regarding quality.
> THAT was my point. Sorry if I didn't explain it to well. English is not my native language.


For me I was trying out the style to see if it suited me (I am still not sure). At $34, I could justify the splurge to figure it out, but around $100 is a little much for me at the moment.

The Berny is also automatic. I could have gotten another Invicta Pro Diver with a better everything, but the style is what I was mostly testing.

I was also curious about these Chinese automatics. This watch got a glowing review from a WIS here on the board so I went for it.

Would a Mondaine serve me better? Probably, but I wouldn't have learned as much for the money spent.

There is also the anticipation of the watch arriving at some unknown time and the surprise of it finally arriving. That does give me pleasure and provides some entertainment. That will sound strange to a lot of people, and the wait may drive some crazy. For me it reminds me of saving box tops, bum wrappers Kool-Aid packs and the like to send them of and wait 6-8 weeks for delivery.

What is all of that worth? I am not sure, but I couldn't get that from a $100 Mondaine delivered in a few days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I confirm Age Girl sells knock-offs. Junk knock-offs to be precise. I purchased an $85 blue Daytona homage on bracelet and I received a very poor quality replica. I reported them to Ali Express.
> 
> Nicolas


Damn, that's sad to hear mate. Good thing you reported them to AliE though.

I actually got a Daytona homage by Invicta from Amazon India last year for $80 which really does looks good. It's a quartz but going by the overall build quality of the watch I'm very pleased with it. Also, the texture on the dial is very beautifully done.


















*Invicta 9224 "Speedway"*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sporkboy said:


> In looking back it was $33.64 on the order history, but I was pretty sure some extra coupon applied at checkout that I could never quite figure out. I couldn't remember on which side of $30 it ended up being. I will see if I can figure it out, but the $33.64 price is definitely a good one and anything under $40 is probably a pretty good deal.
> 
> Edit: OK, $33.64 was the final discounted price. Still a bargain considering I was game at ~$38.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's how I bought mine as well. Even $60 wouldn't be a bad deal, considering how much I like the watch. I love the brushed case and calfskin strap. My only complaints would be the second hand could be a bit more bold/chunkier, like the Mondaine, and why does it need a lume dot when there is no other lume?

As for why I would buy a $34 homage, instead of a "$100" original, it always amazes me how cheap the original becomes when trashing the homage. The Mondaine QUARTZ models rarely dip below $120. The Berny comes with a Sea-Gull TY2806 automatic movement, and that alone justifies a $40 price point.

Isn't it strange how no one questions why someone would buy a $30 Bauhaus quartz watch, instead of buying a real Daniel Wellington for as little as $75? Mondaine has only been around since 1986, so they don't really have that much more history than many Chinese mushroom brands. They didn't originate their style, but licensed a 1944 design from the Swiss Federal Railways.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Damn, that's sad to hear mate. Good thing you reported them to AliE though.
> 
> I actually got a Daytona homage by Invicta from Amazon India last year for $80 which really does looks good. It's a quartz but going by the overall build quality of the watch I'm very pleased with it. Also, the texture on the dial is very beautifully done.
> 
> *Invicta 9224 "Speedway"*


I believe the old Invicta Speedways had properly functioning Miyota chronograph movements, that used the central hand for stopwatch seconds. I love the look of the Speedway, but the cheap, sub-dial seconds, Seiko VD53B-14 movements, kind of ruin them for me. A tachymeter bezel on a watch with a non-chrono central seconds hand, is just wrong.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Regarding the $49 Mondaines referenced: They were available on eBay in early December. Model A660.30344.11SBB. 38mm quartz with mineral crystal, polished case, Swiss Railways dial and leather strap. Currently selling for $159-$193 at a Google glance.







I love mine.


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

I found a homage of Seiko Prospex SSC673P1 Diver Watch from Pagani Design. It's the Pagani Design PD-2773. It is slightly smaller than the real Seiko Prospex SSC673. Perhaps someone want to grab it and give us some review of the watch.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Probably, like Sekaro's and Bagelsport's homage to Omega planet ocean, there's a ST16xx multifunction inside


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

terrano_drift said:


> I found a homage of Seiko Prospex SSC673P1 Diver Watch from Pagani Design. It's the Pagani Design PD-2773. It is slightly smaller than the real Seiko Prospex SSC673. Perhaps someone want to grab it and give us some review of the watch.


Looks nice, but I wouldn't pay the 70 bucks for 3 ATM and what I think is a central seconds movement.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

terrano_drift said:


> I found a homage of Seiko Prospex SSC673P1 Diver Watch from Pagani Design. It's the Pagani Design PD-2773. It is slightly smaller than the real Seiko Prospex SSC673. Perhaps someone want to grab it and give us some review of the watch.


I do like the look. It's hard for me to look past stealing Pagani's name though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Probably, like Sekaro's and Bagelsport's homage to Omega planet ocean, there's a ST16xx multifunction inside


The sub-dial markings look more like a cheap quartz chronograph, instead of a multi-function automatic. Most multi-functions have a 1-7 sub-dial (day of week), and a 1-12 sub-dial (month). Also, no exhibition back, and other Ali Express listings say quartz movement. At best, it may have a Seiko/TMI SD5x, but more likely it's a Sunon PE902, or similar Chinese movement.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

Reef tiger newest model










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

karlenko123 said:


> Reef tiger newest model
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got this one recently (on Amazon with Prime for same price as Ali), and really like it. Swapped out the band (which had a nice Heuer-style deployment clasp) for a Dassari rally strap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> Regarding the $49 Mondaines referenced: They were available on eBay in early December. Model A660.30344.11SBB. 38mm quartz with mineral crystal, polished case, Swiss Railways dial and leather strap. Currently selling for $159-$193 at a Google glance.
> 
> I love mine.


That was an incredible deal for the few days (or was it hours) it was available.

I wish my Berny had a seconds hand more like the Mondaine, but I still think for under $34, I got a great deal. I actually prefer the flat sided, all brushed case of the Berny, and the Sea-Gull TY2806 automatic movement is a steal at that price. The Berny stands on it's own as an affordable Bauhaus automatic, and not a blatant copy of the Mondaine.

If the Mondaine quartz models were frequently available for under $75, *Aeryn* would definitely have a point about buying the quartz version of the Berny (2678M) being a bad deal, especially at it's current, barely discounted price of $51.27.










Many of the current prices in the Berny Official Store make no sense. Their Seiko Monster diver homages cost more than a real Seiko, and their E-Ink watches cost more than an Androidwear smart watch. I'm not sure about their marketing strategy, since I doubt Ali Express has rules like we do in the US, requiring sellers to only have "sale prices" for a certain number of weeks per month.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BalooSD said:


> I got this one recently (on Amazon with Prime for same price as Ali), and really like it. Swapped out the band (which had a nice Heuer-style deployment clasp) for a Dassari rally strap.
> View attachment 13343327


USD140 for SS, sapphire, 100M WR, and Seiko mechaquartz sounds really good.

Baloo, what is the lug2lug?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Got 3 new Ali arrivals this morning (same watch, but in 3 different colors.) NH39A inside. Sapphire crystal outside.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> USD140 for SS, sapphire, 100M WR, and Seiko mechaquartz sounds really good.
> 
> Baloo, what is the lug2lug?


Lug end to end, idunno. Lug width for straps is 21mm, not 22mm. I usually wear 40mm to 42mm width watches, and this one is still a comfortable size for me.


----------



## Major Havoc (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I got this one recently (on Amazon with Prime for same price as Ali), and really like it. Swapped out the band (which had a nice Heuer-style deployment clasp) for a Dassari rally strap.


What's the case size? Amazon says 44mm but there's an Amazon user review that says it's "barley 40mm". I do hate grain measurements. Oat, wheat, all of them. Except for the vintage grains like spelt or quinoa. Those old grain measurements are so classy ...

ETA: any lume?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Major Havoc said:


> What's the case size? Amazon says 44mm but there's an Amazon user review that says it's "barley 40mm". I do hate grain measurements. Oat, wheat, all of them. Except for the vintage grains like spelt or quinoa. Those old grain measurements are so classy ...


It is 44mm including the crown. I think that because of the shape, floating bezel, and thick domed crystal, it looks and wears like a 42mm width watch. Which I like, a lot.

Edit: The lume is 7/10 grain whole wheat, lights up like Superluminova on my other watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> Got 3 new Ali arrivals this morning (same watch, but in 3 different colors.) NH39A inside. Sapphire crystal outside.


Megir has really stepped up their game, with all stainless cases and sapphire, but they seem to be directly competing with their Ruimas and Nakzen brands. Megir's brand was known as a lower end offering, competing with Curren, SKMEI and similar cheaper Chinese brands. Nakzen was a better quality, Japanese market brand, and Ruimas was the "Swiss" brand, both offering non-Chinese movements, stainless steel construction, and sapphire crystals.

Is the display back really tinted that awful amber/sienna color, or is that just a sticker? Were they really $180 each? That's getting into Miyota 9015 territory.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Is the display back really tinted that awful amber/sienna color, or is that just a sticker?


It's not the protective sticker, which I removed. The back crystal has some sort of hologram covering, like the newest Nakzen models do, and it gives a gold tint but still a clear view. The problem is that I am the worst photographer on Watchuseek.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> The problem is that I am the worst photographer on Watchuseek.


I will fight you for that distinction!


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> I got this one recently (on Amazon with Prime for same price as Ali), and really like it. Swapped out the band (which had a nice Heuer-style deployment clasp) for a Dassari rally strap.
> View attachment 13343327


Fantastic looking combination


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I will fight you for that distinction!


Hehe


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I will fight you for that distinction!


Terrible watch photographs thread?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I believe the old Invicta Speedways had properly functioning Miyota chronograph movements, that used the central hand for stopwatch seconds. I love the look of the Speedway, but the cheap, sub-dial seconds, Seiko VD53B-14 movements, kind of ruin them for me. A tachymeter bezel on a watch with a non-chrono central seconds hand, is just wrong.


I agree with you, The Seiko VD53 is not a bad movement, but I would say that because it is cheap but reliable it is getting stuck into many cases that are just not suitable for it. If it is in a case with a Tachymeter scale on the central second had it is in the wrong case IMHO. Invicta are one of many culprits, the Detomaso pictured below is another case it point. OK it is a nice looking watch in my opinion, but I only paid £22 for it which is about what it is worth, but it borders on a Trade Description violation, as the picture gives the impression that it has a functioning Tachymeter which it does not. OK so they stated that it used a VD53 movement but outside of the folks around here, who else is going to know that that means not functioning Chrono on the centre second hand? Seiko need to offer a cheap centre second hand Quartz chrono movement I think or they are going to lose customers for a cheap functioning Chrono. (I am now getting down of my High Horse and taking a 'Chill Pill') o|








Best regards
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I agree with you, The Seiko VD53 is not a bad movement, but I would say that because it is cheap but reliable it is getting stuck into many cases that are just not suitable for it. If it is in a case with a Tachymeter scale on the central second had it is in the wrong case IMHO. Invicta are one of many culprits, the Detomaso pictured below is another case it point. OK it is a nice looking watch in my opinion, but I only paid £22 for it which is about what it is worth, but it borders on a Trade Description violation, as the picture gives the impression that it has a functioning Tachymeter which it does not. OK so they stated that it used a VD53 movement but outside of the folks around here, who else is going to know that that means not functioning Chrono on the centre second hand? Seiko need to offer a cheap centre second hand Quartz chrono movement I think or they are going to lose customers for a cheap functioning Chrono. (I am now getting down of my High Horse and taking a 'Chill Pill') o|
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


I don't understand why Seiko offers the cheap VD series, and the meca-quartz VK chronograph movements, but doesn't sell the 7T series to third parties.


----------



## FutagoWatch (Mar 25, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I think the dial and bezel are more reminiscent of the *PP Nautilus*, and maybe a little *Seiko 5 SNKK45*.
> 
> View attachment 13330155
> View attachment 13330163


Both Genta designs. Soooo. You know. All good

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't understand why Seiko offers the cheap VD series, and the meca-quartz VK chronograph movements, but doesn't sell the 7T series to third parties.


I don't have a definitive answer, but from experience I would guess that it was down to some Wonks in the Marketing Dept!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

They are certainly making more money like this, maybe the last movement is more expensive to produce (?)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi ;=)
I'd be interested by a "1-12 and 13-24 watch" though watch, any idea what could be found on AE ? 
Even better if solar, or mechanical
For example i saw to these from Seiko :
Seiko Solar Quartz SNE095 SNE095P1 SNE095P Men's Watch
Seiko 5 Sports Automatic SNZG13 SNZG13K1 SNZG13K Men's Watch
If strap can be leather, or dial white it's even better.

Thanks


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hi ;=)
> I'd be interested by a "1-12 and 13-24 watch" though watch, any idea what could be found on AE ?
> Even better if solar, or mechanical
> For example i saw to these from Seiko :
> ...


Not on Ali, but the Timex Shock T49261 is tough, white dial, leather strap and has the 1-12/13-24 dial.










Sadly, this is discontinued, but sometimes become available.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hi ;=)
> I'd be interested by a "1-12 and 13-24 watch" though watch, any idea what could be found on AE ?
> Even better if solar, or mechanical
> For example i saw to these from Seiko :
> ...


New 2018 EYKI reloj hombre Top Brand Luxury Wristwatch Mens Fashion Leisure Nylon Straps Wristwatch Numeral Dial Luminous Clock *(US $16.84)* [from Ali Express]


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for the help, i used photo search at AE from the android app. but it gives me models that are as expensive as the Seiko, or a bit less only.

I'd really like a solar one but i did not find any so far. Is there another way to reach Nakzen i remember i saw a solar model on their catalog but didn't find a place where to buy them.
For example here : Solar drive stainless steel man watch - Meigeer | Watch Manufacturer Shenzhen | Custom Watch Factory China
SL8010G and SL8012G, don't they look awsome ?

i'll try to see if i can find the Timex from Ebay. I don't know easy way to buy them in Europe, i saw some on Amazon and CW recently though.

The Eyki looks good, is this good /a quality brand ? I never had any of them before. Too bad the case is alloy but i might try one to see what i get. Is alloy really a problem : how will it evolve with time ? (lose color or even have rust ?)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Winner automatic 'Mark XV' looks nice, but the movement is questionable quality 





~16$


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

manchette said:


> Thanks for the help, i used photo search at AE from the android app. but it gives me models that are as expensive as the Seiko, or a bit less only.
> 
> I'd really like a solar one but i did not find any so far. Is there another way to reach Nakzen i remember i saw a solar model on their catalog but didn't find a place where to buy them.
> For example here : Solar drive stainless steel man watch - Meigeer | Watch Manufacturer Shenzhen | Custom Watch Factory China
> ...


Regarding the Nakzen solar, I'm showing a button on that page to request a price quote.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Are there any watches based on a World Timer dial design on Ali, something like this or thereabouts:










Importantly, it should have the names of the countries and they should be legible.

@mougino: Do you happen to know of any?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Are there any watches based on a World Timer dial design on Ali, something like this or thereabouts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why coincidentally, just yesterday I happened to search for one. I typed "world time watch" in ali, also "gmt watch", then filtered on both "mechanical" and "quartz" (to sort out the digital/sports ones) not a lot came up. Here are a few of them:
43mm corgeut white dial blue hand GMT *(US $83.60)* [from Ali Express]









Exists in blue: 43mm corgeut big pilot blue dial brown leather strap GMT leather strap Automatic mens wirst Watch *(US $74.10)* [from Ali Express]









And on a more "Citizen Eco-Drive" touch: LIGE Fashion Casual Quartz-Watch Men Clock World Time *(US $23.99)* [from Ali Express]









If you want a super cheap: MIGEER Retro Design Leather Band Analog Alloy Quartz Wrist Watch *(US $2.12)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Winner automatic 'Mark XV' looks nice, but the movement is questionable quality
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I purchased this once from Amazon and then returned it. The chapter ring is sometimes white as seen in the video, but sometimes you might get one that is black.

I didn't like the domed glass, it looked really awkward considering it is also a big watch (42mm) for my wrist. The back is also thick.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Why coincidentally, just yesterday I happened to search for one. I typed "world time watch" in ali, also "gmt watch", then filtered on both "mechanical" and "quartz" (to sort out the digital/sports ones) not a lot came up. Here are a few of them:
> 43mm corgeut white dial blue hand GMT *(US $83.60)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks Nicolas, really appreciate you posting the links! 

I quite like the ones from Corguet, might pick up the blue variant. It's either the Corguet or this GMT by Parnis...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I had this Parnis watch, it fell once, crown is now broken ;( Another Parnis fell, it killed the Seagull immediately. Seiko movements are more interesting (if the watch ever falls).Are Miyotas as though as Seikos movements ?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Parnis GMT for € 53 is a catch! I've just bought this one for € 60







I'd like to buy this one too







but I don'want to spend € 100. For now...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Parnis GMT for € 53 is a catch! I've just bought this one for € 60
> View attachment 13348369
> 
> I'd like to buy this one too
> ...


The 24hr time is linked to the main time.. I don't see how it can be called a "GMT", not even talking about "World Time" ...or am I missing something??

Nicolas


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

It's not a GMT indeed. I just wanted to post it anyway!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Are there any watches based on a World Timer dial design on Ali, something like this or thereabouts:
> 
> Importantly, it should have the names of the countries and they should be legible.
> 
> @mougino: Do you happen to know of any?


Timex, TX and Nautica all have affordable World Time (Intelligent Quartz) models, just not on AE.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Parnis GMT on jubilee, apparently this is a new release. There are also batman and coke versions available.
For pepsi search for item number 32903268229 or mywatchcode store. 
I had one of the older ones on oyster, the movement was absolute sh.t, but overall the watch was decently built.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

mougino said:


> The 24hr time is linked to the main time.. I don't see how it can be called a "GMT", not even talking about "World Time" ...*or am I missing something*??
> 
> Nicolas


PROFIT MOTIVE, perhaps???
b-)​


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Are there any watches based on a World Timer dial design on Ali, something like this or thereabouts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also, there's this model (discontinued) quite interesting...










It is still on sale at morebagswatches.com in certain colors (but no idea of the link between color name, like "coffee", and variant picture ; also no idea of the legitimacy of this shop).

I emailed them (I'm interested as well), let's wait for a reply.

Nicolas


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Timex, TX and Nautica all have affordable World Time (Intelligent Quartz) models, just not on AE.


I still want a TX in my collection, but I have a hard time bumping into one. Too bad they discontinued that whole series.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

@mougino
You can find Effort in stoc in on ebay.es here


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> PROFIT MOTIVE, perhaps???
> b-)​


rich_in_the_lou I don't know you and you don't know me, for sure. How dare you make false accusations like these? In the future, please, refrain from spreading lies about me or even from writing about me. The same for your friend mougino: I can't stand trolls even in a horology forum!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Ale De Alis said:


> rich_in_the_lou I don't know you and you don't know me, for sure. How dare you make false accusations like these? In the future, please, refrain from spreading lies about me or even from writing about me. The same for your friend mougino: I can't stand trolls even in a horology forum!


Uhm, I think he was talking about the manufacturer of the watch in question. As in, they call it world time to make their watch seem more attractive, hoping to sell more of them.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Thanks for your help Negakinu. I hope you're right and that this is only a misunderstanig


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> I still want a TX in my collection, but I have a hard time bumping into one. Too bad they discontinued that whole series.


They discontinued the name only. The World Time is still available in Timex's Intelligent Quartz line. For example: https://www.timex.com/waterbury-wor...l-Cream&cgid=#q=world+time&lang=en_US&start=1


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ManOnTime said:


> They discontinued the name only. The World Time is still available in Timex's Intelligent Quartz line. For example: https://www.timex.com/waterbury-wor...l-Cream&cgid=#q=world+time&lang=en_US&start=1


Hey, thanks! I didn't know that. I've always had my eye on the TX 27479-001-00.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> @mougino
> You can find Effort in stoc in on ebay.es here


Thanks  just ordered one!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Thanks for your help Negakinu. I hope you're right and that this is only a misunderstanig


Indeed you misunderstood. rich_in_the_lou was talking about the false advertising of sellers, read again there can't be any doubt...



Ale De Alis said:


> The same for your friend mougino: I can't stand trolls even in a horology forum!


What did I do now?? Did you really get offended because I liked rich's sarcastic comment on a bad seller's motives?

You need to cheer up man, we're here to enjoy talking about and sharing pictures of watches. No need to call people names... 

Nicolas


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Sorry my bad



mougino said:


> Indeed you misunderstood. rich_in_the_lou was talking about the false advertising of sellers, read again there can't be any doubt...
> 
> What did I do now?? Did you really get offended because I liked rich's sarcastic comment on a bad seller's motives?
> 
> ...


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

mougino said:


> Indeed you misunderstood. rich_in_the_lou was talking about the false advertising of sellers, read again there can't be any doubt...
> 
> What did I do now?? Did you really get offended because I liked rich's sarcastic comment on a bad seller's motives?
> 
> ...


@mougino

Glad you understood & enjoyed my jibe (not about a spinnaker b-))


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ManOnTime said:


> They discontinued the name only. The World Time is still available in Timex's Intelligent Quartz line. For example: https://www.timex.com/waterbury-wor...l-Cream&cgid=#q=world+time&lang=en_US&start=1


They also let Nautica use the same movement, but the TX and Timex designs are/were somewhat different.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They also let Nautica use the same movement, but the TX and Timex designs are/were somewhat different.


Timex manufactures Nautica. ☺


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Out of interest do many people who are buying watches from .........s also have more expensive watches from more well known brands? If so what makes you buy these types of watches?

I myself have a couple of watches from .........s, and a third one on the way. I did try to post links and pictures of them here, but as I'm new apparently I can't yet. 
How many posts do you have to have before you can post links and images by the way?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This was my first .........s watch. Which I've had for about 8 months.

- Burei 7001M
http://s..........s.com/BBfEfeyI?

It doesn't seem to be available with the stainless steel band anymore (which I have).

It's a really nice watch, solid and looks good. The only slight issue I have, is that the lume isn't very good. Which lead me to buying my next watch.

- Carnival C8638 with T25 Tritium
http://s..........s.com/e6J7vINZ?

I absolutely love it. The tritium works really well. As shown in the picture. Ive had this one for about a month now... But have just ordered another watch.

- Loreo 6112
http://s..........s.com/7NvAvMbm?

This time I went for something a bit different, with a leather band.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Is the chrono hand on the Burei the central seconds hand? If so, what is the resolution, 1:1 or 1/5:1?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Did anyone get this Pagani Design lately:










I'm leaning towards getting one. This green dial really has me in love with it.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> Did anyone get this Pagani Design lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to buy it so I had the seller send me some real photos of the watch well I didn't like the real photos the watch looked to dark for me here is the photo I got sent.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Did anyone get this Pagani Design lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I get the look of this one too  But trouble is I don't do green!! (Probable due to my colour blind issues, I have trouble with differentiating colours in the 'Red-Green-Brown' part of the spectrum.) So do they do it in any other colours? A Blue or what I would call a 'Classy Grey' could be what I would wear. Don't ask me to define Classy Grey or we could be here all week, but I will recognise it when I see it, which is about as much use as a Chocolate Teapot I know!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchguy74 said:


> I was going to buy it so I had the seller send me some real photos of the watch well I didn't like the real photos the watch looked to dark for me here is the photo I got sent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch looks darker but the patterning looks better?? That is probably no help whatever, but then again without knowing what the lighting was, telling how true the photo is, is difficult. How much is the watch? If they have it in blue I might buy one if it was cheap to take a gamble. Do they say if the movement is something we would know? Miyota or Seiko would sway it for me.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The watch looks darker but the patterning looks better?? That is probably no help whatever, but then again without knowing what the lighting was, telling how true the photo is, is difficult. How much is the watch? If they have it in blue I might buy one if it was cheap to take a gamble. Do they say if the movement is something we would know? Miyota or Seiko would sway it for me.
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


It's a Dixmont Guangzhou (Five Goats) DG2813, based on a YouTube video review. Some of the listings state Sea-Gull 2813, but that's not a thing. In the video, you can clearly see the Dixmont crown logo, under the balance wheel.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Don't ask me to define Classy Grey or we could be here all week, but I will recognise it when I see it, which is about as much use as a Chocolate Teapot I know!
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


I totally get "Classy Grey"  this is a thing! In France we would call it "Metallic Blue" I think it's the same thing.

Nicolas


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> - Burei 7001M
> 
> It doesn't seem to be available with the stainless steel band anymore (which I have).


I think it's still available here (replace the dots with the Ali domain) . It reminds me of a Mido design.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Purchased this beautiful watch from .........s recently. I got it for $ 21 after discount. Dimensions as follows Case width : 37mm, Lug2lug : 45mm, Lug width : 19mm.
















Link https://www..........s.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.7.135c7131CQfKYi


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> It's a Dixmont Guangzhou (Five Goats) DG2813, based on a YouTube video review. Some of the listings state Sea-Gull 2813, but that's not a thing. In the video, you can clearly see the Dixmont crown logo, under the balance wheel.


I quote from the video, which once I stopped chuckling really made my decision for me, "...classy redhead not playing with a full deck" Ok so I am not buying one this week, but thanks to everyone for a 30 minute education, as with every discussion on this site I learned something new today! 

Best regards
Jim


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Did anyone get this Pagani Design lately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i would really love to get this too - but 43mm ?!

the cocktail time was 40mm i think - i tried it on in a store and it seemed to look big too due to the edge to edge dial - but is was ok to me

but 43mm i think is pushing it - give me a 40mm or 39 please

btw guys, they dont have the green one, but other colours are ~45$ on ali Baba

https://www.xxxxxxxx.com/product-de...l?spm=a2700.7724838.2017115.98.1c991dac6aNHsq


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

bentl said:


> i would really love to get this too - but 43mm ?!
> 
> the cocktail time was 40mm i think - i tried it on in a store and it seemed to look big too due to the edge to edge dial - but is was ok to me
> 
> ...


Yes I agree 40mm would have been great. The seller also sent me a photo of blue dial it looks much better in the lighting he used.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

jalal-akbar said:


> Purchased this beautiful watch from .........s recently. I got it for $ 21 after discount. Dimensions as follows Case width : 37mm, Lug2lug : 45mm, Lug width : 19mm.


That doesn't look terrible at all! Is the case stainless? Or chrome plated? I saw the K&W brand does a decent looking $25 chrono as well.


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

I'm looking for a good quality women watch in Ali-xprs (for my wife)...

For men we have Guanqin GJ16034, Starking AM0184, Nakzen Pagoda, etc.

Can anyone give an advice for women watch..?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> That doesn't look terrible at all! Is the case stainless? Or chrome plated? I saw the K&W brand does a decent looking $25 chrono as well.


Thank you! Its a stainless steel case. Yes they have chronos too. Initially i thought of purchasing chrono but purchased the other one as i was infatuated by the looks of the watch which mimics Jeager Lecoultre


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Out of interest do many people who are buying watches from .........s also have more expensive watches from more well known brands? If so what makes you buy these types of watches?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have watches made by well known brands as well (Citizen, Seiko, Rolex (inherited) MWC and a bunch of Timex Expeditions).

For me it is a number of things. The hunt for a true bargain, the ability to test drive a new style, watches to modify, etc. I think that the low cost invites experimentation at a low risk level. There is also the anticipation of waiting for those little packages from China to show up; delayed gratification.

I haven't purchased many watches lately, but I find the site that must not be named to be a great source of metal bracelets and I have purchased 5 of those so far from various vendors and have not been disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a few watches from Seiko, rugged Casios, anniversary edition Vostok and Amfibias, so nothing truly expensive but more of a middle of the road watches.

For me Chinese watches are an opportunity to buy the watch for the price that represents the sum of it's parts. The watches cost just what the manufacturing would cost without all the extra added on top of the price of the watch (those millions for sponsorships are ultimately paid by us, watch consumers)

Sometimes it is an opportunity to test a design or a size I am unsure of, sometimes an opportunity to wear something that can not be found elsewhere, sometimes to experiment on the cheap without remorse.

Forgot to add, also a great source for colorful NATO's and metal bracelets.



No1VIPER said:


> Out of interest do many people who are buying watches from .........s also have more expensive watches from more well known brands? If so what makes you buy these types of watches?
> 
> I myself have a couple of watches from .........s, and a third one on the way. I did try to post links and pictures of them here, but as I'm new apparently I can't yet.
> How many posts do you have to have before you can post links and images by the way?
> ...


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Out of interest do many people who are buying watches from .........s also have more expensive watches from more well known brands? If so what makes you buy these types of watches?
> 
> &#8230;.


I've bought a couple of watches from Ali-Xpress because they had dial designs that I liked. They were in the $40-$60 US dollar range. Most of my collection consists of more common brands such as Seiko, Citizen, Bulova, Pulsar and others. I try to stay under $300 for the purchase of a single watch and I find that rather easy since most of the watches I buy are quartz. I'm glad I don't favor automatics since I'd probably be spending a lot more in that case.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jalal-akbar said:


> Purchased this beautiful watch from .........s recently. I got it for $ 21 after discount. Dimensions as follows Case width : 37mm, Lug2lug : 45mm, Lug width : 19mm.
> 
> Link https://www..........s.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.10010108.1000023.7.135c7131CQfKYi


Guanqin makes an almost identical version, but 41mm. It's a homage of the JLC Master Ultra-Thin Reserve de Marche.









*
Guanqin GS19055
*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

terrano_drift said:


> I'm looking for a good quality women watch in Ali-xprs (for my wife)...
> 
> For men we have Guanqin GJ16034, Starking AM0184, Nakzen Pagoda, etc.
> 
> ...


What size does she prefer, and are you looking for quartz or automatic? Does she mind jewels on the face?

My sister is old school, and prefers the smaller, 24mm - 28mm size watches, but many women today are going with 32mm - 42mm watches. I bought her a quartz Guanqin GQ10001. They also make an automatic version.










BTW - There is a ladies version of the Starking AM0184, the 32mm AL0184. Many of the mushroom brands have matching men's and women's models, that they also sell in couples or lovers pairs. That way, you get a new watch too, and it's a romantic gesture.










There are a ton of options out there. Binger even makes a PINK Longines Conquest homages, quartz and automatic versions.










Speaking of Nakzen, they sell this 36mm (ladies/unisex), DW style model, with sapphire, for only $27.03 For that price you can easily throw in a few NATO straps, and another leather band option.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> Out of interest do many people who are buying watches from .........s also have more expensive watches from more well known brands? If so what makes you buy these types of watches?
> I myself have a couple of watches from .........s, and a third one on the way. I did try to post links and pictures of them here, but as I'm new apparently I can't yet.
> How many posts do you have to have before you can post links and images by the way?
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


For me, shopping for stuff that will be shipped from across the world is fun, as is "watching" the price fluctuations and grabbing a deal. The Chinese brands don't have the ridiculous markup of famous brands, and every range of quality is available for a reasonable price. I've had Rolex, Patek, etc..., and I find watches on Ali for under $200, or under $100, that have all the quality and features I want or need. No reason to pay $7,000 for a $70 product. Most recently, I've become a big fan of Reef Tiger. I don't care about their Swiss tech or French design marketing spin; I just like the quality and design of the product. And you can catch price drops from $250+ down to under $100 on Ali, and on Amazon too.

I received my first Nesun watch the other day from Ali. Ordered from "Benz watches Store" and they shipped in minutes, used Korea Air, and had the watch delivered to California in under 11 days. Will be going back to them for more.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It's a Dixmont Guangzhou (Five Goats) DG2813, based on a YouTube video review. Some of the listings state Sea-Gull 2813, but that's not a thing. In the video, you can clearly see the Dixmont crown logo, under the balance wheel.


I watched the review now and much more than the jittery stuttering of the second's hand it's the design flaw in the watch that the reviewer had to solve by cutting and sanding down the movement holder that really is keeping me away from the watch. It would really be a dampener to get a faulty watch and then having to sort it out by doing what was shown in the video.

Apparently, these "nugs" sticking out of the plastic movement holder inside the watch are the root cause of the problem as they are a tad too tall and end up exerting hitting the case-back which in turn puts too much pressure on the dial causing the second's hand to stop at a particular position:










And this is supposedly what solves it:









Cutting those "nugs" out completely from the plastic movement holder and then sanding it down.

I'm not entirely sure I'll be confident in doing that mod by myself.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I watched the review now and much more than the jittery stuttering of the second's hand it's the design flaw in the watch that the reviewer had to solve by cutting and sanding down the movement holder that really is keeping me away from the watch. It would really be a dampener to get a faulty watch and then having to sort it out by doing what was shown in the video.
> 
> Apparently, these "nugs" sticking out of the plastic movement holder inside the watch are the root cause of the problem as they are a tad too tall and end up exerting hitting the case-back which in turn puts too much pressure on the dial causing the second's hand to stop at a particular position:
> 
> ...


I've done this a certain number of times on ali express watches, I confirm. As easy as abc. I wouldn't even call that a mod: you don't touch the movement, hands, you don't even remove the stem. Really 0% chance of screwing up 

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Out of interest do many people who are buying watches from .........s also have more expensive watches from more well known brands? If so what makes you buy these types of watches?
> 
> I myself have a couple of watches from Ali Express, and a third one on the way. I did try to post links and pictures of them here, but as I'm new apparently I can't yet.
> How many posts do you have to have before you can post links and images by the way?
> ...


I think you need either 10 or 20 posts, before you can include images.

Since I'm never going to shell out the money for a real Cartier Tank MC, Piaget Polo Chronograph, etc., I can enjoy their style for much less with a homage. Plus, if one gets stolen or damaged, I get a little bummed instead of completely losing it. It's also a challenge/thrill to find a $60 Ali Express model on an incredible sale, or for a significant discount on another website.

Some of the Ali Express watches are just an incredible value. The Nakzen SL1006G Pagoda is under $30, has a stainless steel case, a Japanese movement, and a sapphire crystal, all for the cost of a cheap, brass cased Timex Weekender. And no, I don't hate Timex, but stop pretending they are an American Company, and not a global brand produced in Asia. Somehow we can all acknowledge that Invicta isn't Swiss anymore, but Timex is still an American icon, above scrutiny? I would buy a Timex World Time IQ model, if the prices line up again.


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

slight detour OT, but as it appears you are the guy to ask HoustonReal;

are the metal bands on these Nakzens wearable or just go with the leather bands?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Does A.Xpress have perpetual calendar watches, like Orient Perpetual Calendar or Raketa Perpetual? Tried finding one. Result is nada


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

new arrival, from Binger Outlet store on Ali. nice thin 10mm to hide under shirt cuff and just peek out.


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Out of interest do many people who are buying watches from .........s also have more expensive watches from more well known brands? If so what makes you buy these types of watches?
> 
> I myself have a couple of watches from .........s, and a third one on the way. I did try to post links and pictures of them here, but as I'm new apparently I can't yet.
> How many posts do you have to have before you can post links and images by the way?
> ...


I think it comes down to that most of us just love Watches (and bargains!). As you can see from my watch boxes, I am all over the place when it comes to price ranges. 
I think its funny that one of my cheapest watches lives right next to my most expensive, and I think they are both great!
I have been thoroughly impressed with some of these Ali watches and also the Russian watches as far as bang for the buck goes.









Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Woody36327 said:


> slight detour OT, but as it appears you are the guy to ask HoustonReal;
> 
> are the metal bands on these Nakzens wearable or just go with the leather bands?


I wanted the Pagoda with blue hands, but it only came on leather. I don't have a Nakzen on bracelet, but my experience with other Chinese watches would suggest that they are very good for the price. For $27 you get solid end links, and solid links. The butterfly clasp doesn't allow for micro adjustments, so you may need to compromise a bit on the fit.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> new arrival, from Binger Outlet store on Ali. nice thin 10mm to hide under shirt cuff and just peek out.
> View attachment 13354133


Still, they're cousins, 
Identical cousins and you'll find, 
They laugh alike, they walk alike, 
At times they even talk alike -

You can lose your mind, 
When cousins are two of a kind.

*Guanqin GQ10001* - Men's or Ladies', quartz or automatic


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Still, they're cousins,
> Identical cousins and you'll find,
> They laugh alike, they walk alike,
> At times they even talk alike -
> ...


Hahaha. I liked the gold/white Binger so much I just ordered a gold/black. Really solid product for $70. I'll check out the Guanqin too...


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> What size does she prefer, and are you looking for quartz or automatic? Does she mind jewels on the face?
> 
> My sister is old school, and prefers the smaller, 24mm - 28mm size watches, but many women today are going with 32mm - 42mm watches. I bought her a quartz Guanqin GQ10001. They also make an automatic version.
> 
> ...


My wife prefer size 30mm to 35mm. And she likes the Orient Bambino V1 style.

Btw, that 36mm Nakzen looks interesting...

Thanks.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

terrano_drift said:


> My wife prefer size 30mm to 35mm. And she likes the Orient Bambino V1 style.
> 
> Btw, that 36mm Nakzen looks interesting...
> 
> Thanks.


If you ever buy a Nakzen, instead of paying, send the seller a message with the promo code "WUS2018", and they will discount your purchase an additional $1. Then you complete the payment information.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Out of interest do many people who are buying watches from .........s also have more expensive watches from more well known brands? If so what makes you buy these types of watches?
> 
> I myself have a couple of watches from .........s, and a third one on the way. I did try to post links and pictures of them here, but as I'm new apparently I can't yet.
> How many posts do you have to have before you can post links and images by the way?
> ...


I have way too many watches - probably around 55. Of those:

Well known names:

Victornox Inox ($140 bargain buy from TJ Maxx)
Casio MDV106 - the poor man's dive watch
Vostok Amphibian Scuba Dude
Invicta Grand Diver (ebay bargain)
Geckota K2 V11 ($54 clearance closeout)
Orient Orange Mako CEM65004M ($64 Amazon Warehouse find)
Bulova Snorkel
Deep Blue Daynight T-100 Tritium ($207 Black Friday sale - my second most expensive watch)

I have more of decent quality Chinese names -

Ouroboros Halios Puck Homage ($240 and looks like it is worth much more - my most expensive watch) (Taobao)
Multiple Pagani Design (ali)
Multiple Parnis MM Style (ebay)
Multiple Sharkey (Taobao)
Multiple Debert / Corgeut (ebay or Chinese vendor direct)

I have a small number of watches I can't discuss here (all very good quality)

And then I have my cheapies - which come from a variety of sources - typically Ali, Amazon, Gearbest)

I am a bargain hunter - I don't overpay. You can find amazing price drops and bargains - just be patient. And quite frankly most name brand watches are far far over priced. You pay for advertising and a name. You don't have to pay the ridiculous markup a lot of companies charge for similiar quality.

Now that said, I have bought a couple clunkers from Ali - but I spent minimal on them. Probably my most recent one, a Tomoro watch I reviewed here, which is ok, but IMO not worth the $20 or so I paid. that was the most expensive. There are a few more - two cost under $10 and one I got for free as it was a so-so counterfeit from Ali. But the rest I have been happy with


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Does A.Xpress have perpetual calendar watches, like Orient Perpetual Calendar or Raketa Perpetual? Tried finding one. Result is nada


There are. Search in the mechanical watches section and do a filter starting $65. For example:

Forsining 2017 Classic Design Two Fashion Dials Display Roman Number Automatic Watch *(US $69.99)* [from Ali Express]









Nicolas


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Where does it say it's a perpetual?
Complete calendar does not mean perpetual. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Dub Rubb said:


> I think it comes down to that most of us just love Watches (and bargains!). As you can see from my watch boxes, I am all over the place when it comes to price ranges.
> I think its funny that one of my cheapest watches lives right next to my most expensive, and I think they are both great!
> I have been thoroughly impressed with some of these Ali watches and also the Russian watches as far as bang for the buck goes.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I'm definitely loving the Nakzen Pagoda lined up next to the Omega Seamaster. Open mindedness embodied. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Where does it say it's a perpetual?
> Complete calendar does not mean perpetual.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


You're right, I was not fully awake  I posted this on the commute to work. I'll continue searching.

Nicolas


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Out of interest do many people who are buying watches from .........s also have more expensive watches from more well known brands? If so what makes you buy these types of watches?
> 
> I myself have a couple of watches from .........s, and a third one on the way. I did try to post links and pictures of them here, but as I'm new apparently I can't yet.
> How many posts do you have to have before you can post links and images by the way?
> ...


I've bought a few sub $40 watches from the ecommer that should not be named. All of them ended up being material for my watchmaking lessons.

Some of them had:
1) Missaligned hands
2) Dirty dial / crystal / hands
3) Soft plastic movement spacer that doesn't hold the movement correctly

All of them presented these issues:
1) Bad oiled (sometimes, non existent)
2) Inefficient automatic mechanism
3) You can adjust the movement, but won't get extraordinary results (around +/- 15 secs per day)

I know that if I spend a few more bucks (starting from $60) I can get a decent watch (with a NH35A movement). But for that kind of money, I prefer an entry-level Orient or Seiko watch.

My conclusion: I wouldn't waste my money on a sub $60 chinese watch (unless you are also having watchmaking lessons and need some practice, 😉 ). Instead, try to get an entry-level japanese watch and enjoy!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just came across this whilst browsing. Looks interesting.

Adam Gallagher M-C5L6
http://s..........s.com/3uimIv2u?









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Im considering making this my next purchase. But I was wondering, whether anyone had any experience with Loreo, or does anyone have this particular watch?

Loreo L9201G

http://s..........s.com/nIVbIFJV?









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> Im considering making this my next purchase. But I was wondering, whether anyone had any experience with Loreo, or does anyone have this particular watch?
> Loreo L9201G
> http://s..........s.com/nIVbIFJV?
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have some experience with Loreo - a shark series diver, a yachtona, a chrono, and a skeleton, plus the green version of that diver en route. I think they're great quality and design, no complaints, and a bargain at under $100.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I have some experience with Loreo - a shark series diver, a yachtona, a chrono, and a skeleton, plus the green version of that diver en route. I think they're great quality and design, no complaints, and a bargain at under $100.


They're almost too cheap. It makes them seem to good to be true.

Perhaps you could do a quick review, when it arrives? I probably won't be ordering one straight away, as I already have another watch en route.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Woody36327 said:


> slight detour OT, but as it appears you are the guy to ask HoustonReal;
> 
> are the metal bands on these Nakzens wearable or just go with the leather bands?


Mine is very comfortable. Looks good, too.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

I finally got around to finishing the box for the PAC MAN watch that I bought as a gift. Sure it will be a couple of months late, but I think it was worth it. The Part in the top comes off and it becomes a fridge magnet.

After these pictures were taken, I switched it to a rubber strap and I think the looks are improved a bit.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Just came across this whilst browsing. Looks interesting.
> 
> Adam Gallagher M-C5L6
> http://s..........s.com/3uimIv2u?
> ...


Do you maybe have a tinyurl link? I cannot get the link to work. Thanks!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Veda88 said:


> Do you maybe have a tinyurl link? I cannot get the link to work. Thanks!


https://............/y8muykke

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Im considering making this my next purchase. But I was wondering, whether anyone had any experience with Loreo, or does anyone have this particular watch?
> 
> Loreo L9201G
> 
> http://s..........s.com/nIVbIFJV?


The Amazon reviews are mixed. The bezels are NOT ceramic as some listings claim. I think the movement is a Sea-Gull TY2806 (ST16). An Invicta Pro Diver comes with an NH35A for around the same money, but doesn't have a sapphire crystal.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've looked at the Invicta, but I like that it has the name engraved on the side. Also like you said, it doesn't have have sapphire crystal.

Do you know of any other homages to the submariner that have sapphire crystal and generally good build (solid stainless steel links etc) for under $100? There's so many, I'm struggling to find the best one.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

mougino said:


> New 2018 EYKI reloj hombre Top Brand Luxury Wristwatch Mens Fashion Leisure Nylon Straps Wristwatch Numeral Dial Luminous Clock *(US $16.84)* [from Ali Express]


These came out around 2014 or 15 I think. I have one. It's OK. It has the same Seiko/Epson/Hattori movement I've seen in Lorus and Casio watches. You can also get very similar ones with other brand names.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jdfernan said:


> I've bought a few sub $40 watches from the ecommer that should not be named. All of them ended up being material for my watchmaking lessons.
> 
> Some of them had:
> 1) Missaligned hands
> ...


I've bought sub $40 watches on Ali Express, and similar sites, with few problems. My Nakzen SL1006G Pagoda and Berny AM7068 were perfect, and didn't need any fixes. I have bought some clearance NOS watches off another site, and I needed to replace batteries, but the watches were deeply discounted compared to AE. I wonder what you bought, because with my NH35A, 2813 and ST16 powered automatics, oiling, inefficient winding and accuracy have not been problems. If you were buying cheap Sewor and Winner watches, then I can see why you had problems.

The problems I've run into were from buying under $20 watches, as might be expected.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> The Amazon reviews are mixed. The bezels are NOT ceramic as some listings claim. I think the movement is a Sea-Gull TY2806 (ST16). An Invicta Pro Diver comes with an NH35A for around the same money, but doesn't have a sapphire crystal.


Here's the case backs on my 3 Loreo autos:

Shark Series:









Yachtona:









Racing Skeleton:









I don't know the movement types other than the Miyota. The divers are stamped 20ATM (200m) by the manufacturer. All came with solid end link bands. I think they are on par with my Citizen and Seiko divers.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Veda88 said:


> Do you maybe have a tinyurl link? I cannot get the link to work. Thanks!


 here's a shortened link 

Nicolas


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> You're right, I was not fully awake  I posted this on the commute to work. I'll continue searching.
> 
> Nicolas


Happens with the best of us 
It seems that Far East Asian vendors might not be aware of this concept..yet. Someone gotta pay a visit and tell them that this approach might be cheaper and less complex compared to full calendar watches


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> Here's the case backs on my 3 Loreo autos:
> 
> Shark Series:
> 
> ...


The first one is a Miyota 8215.

The Yachtona is a Tianjin/Sea-Gull TY2806 (ST16).

The Racing Skeleton looks like something produced by PT Resources, but I can't find a match in their catalog. Based on the location of the balance wheel, it may be a derivation of a 28xx movement. Non-skeleton movements are easier to identify.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I've bought sub $40 watches on Ali Express, and similar sites, with few problems. My Nakzen SL1006G Pagoda and Berny AM7068 were perfect, and didn't need any fixes. I have bought some clearance NOS watches off another site, and I needed to replace batteries, but the watches were deeply discounted compared to AE. I wonder what you bought, because with my NH35A, 2813 and ST16 powered automatics, oiling, inefficient winding and accuracy have not been problems. If you were buying cheap Sewor and Winner watches, then I can see why you had problems.
> 
> The problems I've run into were from buying under $20 watches, as might be expected.


Ok, first: when I said "watch", I meant "mechanical watch" (my fault). Of course you can get a good quartz watch for less than $40.

Second: I totally agree with you that sub $20 are out of discussion

Third: I've got nothing against getting a NH35A for less than $40. It's a robust design and should be a good purchase. If you see one of those, please post it. I would buy it just for the movement.

From my experience with the sub $40 range, I've noticed really poor QC (IK Colouring and Bagelsport... well, that's not sub $40 anymore).

The other two movements you mentioned (ST-16 and 2813) have an indirectly driven second hand. That means there is a spring pushing a pinion that must be well adjusted, or you'll get a jumping second hand.

As a result of bad QC, I've always got these two movements with slight stutter. And you can read a lot of guys out there having the same problem.

That's why I wouldn't recommend buying an affordable ST-16 or 2813, unless you are able to repair it.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

on my search for a ultra budget moonphase I picked up this for 22$ from Mr. Express - and im over the moon :/


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

bentl said:


> on my search for a ultra budget moonphase I picked up this for 22$ from Mr. Express - and im over the moon :/


Looked for mechanical version for this watch in AXpress during lunch. Results nada


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

sorry double post


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Looked for mechanical version for this watch in AXpress during lunch. Results nada


Is "Result nada" some kind of "missed in translation" case?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

jdfernan said:


> Third: I've got nothing against getting a NH35A for less than $40. It's a robust design and should be a good purchase. If you see one of those, please post it. I would buy it just for the movement.


Try this Link https://............/y8xp4eq6

If it does not work for you search for "DOM" on AliX and you should find some cheap watches with the movement you seek 

Regards
Jim


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

jdfernan said:


> Is "Result nada" some kind of "missed in translation" case?


Pretty sure Nada means none or zero.

So he means there were 0 matches found.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

001 said:


> Pretty sure Nada means none or zero.
> 
> So he means there were 0 matches found.


It's spanish for nothing.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Try this Link https://............/y8xp4eq6
> 
> If it does not work for you search for "DOM" on AliX and you should find some cheap watches with the movement you seek
> 
> ...


Great find! NH35A mov't for $35. Here's the shorten link: https://is.gd/ETSxXm


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ruimas RL6711G * Sapphire crystal, quartz watch - *$19.99* before coupons(My price comes down to *$14.99* YMMV) 
40mm x 11.5mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz, sapphire crystal, leather strap, 30M WR


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jdfernan said:


> Great find! NH35A mov't for $35. Here's the shorten link: https://is.gd/ETSxXm
> 
> View attachment 13358769


How can one not purchase this watch with such a great review:


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Day & date is NH36A, Date only is NH35A 
See here for example http://calibercorner.com/seiko-nh-caliber-differences/


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> How can one not purchase this watch with such a great review:


Lol. Of course, you realize this is just a poor auto translation. If you read the original in Spanish (and we know you understand "nada," at least), you'll see it's quite a straightforward positive review.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> How can one not purchase this watch with such a great review:


I love Ali translations. The ones from russian to english are the best. For this particular case, the correct translation would be "So far, it's been working fine. It's a cool design."


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Has anyone come across watches with a indices similar to either of these? I'm looking for source parts for an Invicta mod project. I've looked through AX and haven't seen anything yet, but certainly haven't gone through everything they have available so thought I'd take a shortcut and check in here...

Saw these first on the new Unimatics, but not so keen on the asking price. Then saw the Bamford - had never heard of Bamford as I don't peruse high end watches. Have seen fake Bamfords for sale but have no interest in passing any amount of money to those sellers.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jalal-akbar (Apr 5, 2015)

bentl said:


> on my search for a ultra budget moonphase I picked up this for 22$ from Mr. Express - and im over the moon :/
> View attachment 13358437


What a coincidence! In fact i was searching Alipress for a date pointer watch under budget and found your post helpful. Ordered immediately


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Lol. Of course, you realize this is just a poor auto translation. If you read the original in Spanish (and we know you understand "nada," at least), you'll see it's quite a straightforward positive review.


¡Claro que si!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ian_61 said:


> Has anyone come across watches with a indices similar to either of these? I'm looking for source parts for an Invicta mod project. I've looked through AX and haven't seen anything yet, but certainly haven't gone through everything they have available so thought I'd take a shortcut and check in here...
> 
> Saw these first on the new Unimatics, but not so keen on the asking price. Then saw the Bamford - had never heard of Bamford as I don't peruse high end watches. Have seen fake Bamfords for sale but have no interest in passing any amount of money to those sellers.
> 
> ...


Some of these things go used at > $1,000 on the Bay but only £425 new on Bamford website... Am I missing something?


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Sid anyone get this one recently?

I'm leaning forward to that as i really like Nomos watches.









Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

aksel4don said:


> Sid anyone get this one recently?
> 
> I'm leaning forward to that as i really like Nomos watches.
> 
> ...


Looks like they're using the same Sea-Gull ST17 movement as the Rodina, Rider, Sea-Gull, etc. Nomos homages.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

aksel4don said:


> Sid anyone get this one recently?
> 
> I'm leaning forward to that as i really like Nomos watches.
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on this one for a while too. I'm currently looking at a second hand Rodina though. But if I can't get that for a similar price to this, then I'll probably order the Carnival. I have another Carnival already, which is really well made.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Looked for mechanical version for this watch in AXpress during lunch. Results nada


Vager Hauers makes an automatic moon phase, using the 28,800 Sea-Gull ST2108 movement. It's affordable, but not cheap, at $370.


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ruimas RL6711G * Sapphire crystal, quartz watch - *$19.99* before coupons(My price comes down to *$14.99* YMMV)
> 40mm x 11.5mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz, sapphire crystal, leather strap, 30M WR


How did you manage to get $14.99 price..?

The white dial is tasty...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Geya G78011

Ali link: http://soo.gd/ru1O

Does anyone have one of these?

How does it compare to Loreo L9201G?









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My favorite Xinew Flieger Type-B has finally died, so I ordered her replacement(s).

I discovered that Xinew makes a whole range of Flieger watches: silver/black pvd case, red/blue/gray hour indices, white/red seconds hand, black/silver outlined hr and mn hands... The number of combinations is wide 

Here's a black pvd red indices red seconds hand silver hr/mn hands on a suitable NATO, both from Ali, total price < 5€

Nicolas


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Looks like they're using the same Sea-Gull ST17 movement as the Rodina, Rider, Sea-Gull, etc. Nomos homages.


Do you think that this is Original ST17 or a modified one?

Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

mougino said:


> My favorite Xinew Flieger Type-B has finally died, so I ordered her replacement(s).
> 
> I discovered that Xinew makes a whole range of Flieger watches: silver/black pvd case, red/blue/gray hour indices, white/red seconds hand, black/silver outlined hr and mn hands... The number of combinations is wide
> 
> ...


How long you used it?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

terrano_drift said:


> How did you manage to get $14.99 price..?
> 
> The white dial is tasty...


Ali Express has a $4 coupon for me, and the Ruimas store has another $1 coupon for spending $19 or more. You may have already used your $4 coupon, or I earned one that you didn't? Sometimes I'm surprised when I get additional coupons on AE. Check the area just below the "*Buy It Now*" and "*Add to Cart*" buttons for Ali Express and Store/Seller coupons.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

aksel4don said:


> Do you think that this is Original ST17 or a modified one?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 4 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Why would it need to be modified? The ST1731 is designed to run a small seconds sub-dial and a date wheel. Whenever you see Sea-Gull ST16, ST17 or ST25, those are actually a series of movements, with different models with a variety of complications. For example, the ST1700A is a hand wind mechanical, with small seconds. The ST1701 is the automatic winding version, and the ST1731 adds a date wheel.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

xtomashx said:


> How long you used it?


A few days less than 11 months 
I won't complain for a sub-3€ watch...


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had my eye on this one for a while too. I'm currently looking at a second hand Rodina though. But if I can't get that for a similar price to this, then I'll probably order the Carnival. I have another Carnival already, which is really well made.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I've considered the Carnival too but in the end went for the Rodina. This is mainly due to the watch case the Carnival has, which has little to do with the Nomos design.
The Rodina on the other hand has the Nomos case design including the typical lugs.
The dial also lacks the "6" which the Nomos Tangomat dial also lacks.
The Rodina is about $50 more but to me it is worth it.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

001 said:


> Pretty sure Nada means none or zero.
> 
> So he means there were 0 matches found.


yep



mougino said:


> It's spanish for nothing.


aye



HoustonReal said:


> Vager Hauers makes an automatic moon phase, using the 28,800 Sea-Gull ST2108 movement. It's affordable, but not cheap, at $370.


gorgeous watch, thanks for sharing. 
Though wallet says nein, no chance.


----------



## JahIthBer (May 9, 2014)

Heh, I still remember the patek nautilus homage I bought from .........s. More than a year later someone bumped into me and asked about my "Patek". I just smiled and told him "Oh that one, yeah it needs a service!".

- - - Updated - - -

Heh, I still remember the patek nautilus homage I bought from .........s. More than a year later someone bumped into me and asked about my "Patek". I just smiled and told him "Oh that one, yeah it needs a service!".


----------



## JahIthBer (May 9, 2014)

Is there an Ali's Reverso homage?


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ruimas RL6711G * Sapphire crystal, quartz watch - *$19.99* before coupons(My price comes down to *$14.99* YMMV)
> 40mm x 11.5mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz, sapphire crystal, leather strap, 30M WR


Do you know are this watch with silent movement (do I hear tickinkg, if I put it near my ear?)


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

There's even a 52€ Sekaro ;-)









I suppose the movement is an ST1701. I like this watch because is one of the few under 40 mm, 38 to be exact


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> There's even a 52€ Sekaro ;-)
> 
> View attachment 13365437
> 
> ...


Says in the description it's a Sea-gull ST2706 Movement.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ivarle42 said:


> Do you know are this watch with silent movement (do I hear tickinkg, if I put it near my ear?)


You will most likely hear it if you put your ear on it, but it won't be like a Timex and audible to others nearby.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

You're right No1VIPER.

I've never heard of a Sea-gull ST2706 Movement :think:

I don't know what to think :-s


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Says in the description it's a Sea-gull ST2706 Movement.





Ale De Alis said:


> You're right No1VIPER.
> 
> I've never heard of a Sea-gull ST2706 Movement :think:
> 
> I don't know what to think :-s


We all know Ali Express sellers have a poor track record with the accuracy of their listing specs. I think they meant "Sea-Gull TY2706", which is the same as an ST1701.

Sea-Gull has two movement numbering systems. There are the ST and TY model numbers. (think Seiko 4R35 vs TMI NH35A) Many of them are the same, ST2130 = TY2130. Others are different, ST16 = TY28xx, ST17 = TY27xx.

Here is a more complete list republished by *usbzoso*

TY6XXX = ST6 (mechanical/auto, ladies sized movement)
TY2130 = ST21 (auto, 2130/ETA 2824) (incorrectly referred to as ST24)
TY25XX = ST25 (auto, regular & open heart)
TY2661 = ST18 (auto, 1812/ETA 2892) (incorrectly referred to as ST26)
TY27XX = ST17 (mechanical/auto, non-hacking, upgrade of ST16)
TY28XX = ST16 (mechanical/auto, many variants including skeleton)
TY29XX = ST19 (mechanical/auto chronograph)
TY3100 = ST31 (mechanical, 3 dials inline w/ open heart)
TY36XX = ST36 (mechanical, Unitas 6497/98)
TY80XX = ST80 (mechanical/auto, carousel tourbillon, carousel skeleton tourbillon)
TY82XX = ST82 (mechanical/auto, flying/bridged tourbillon)
TY8080 = ST80 (mechanical, dual carousel tourbillon)
TY84XX = ST84 (mechanical carousel tourbillon, ladies)
TY9000 = ST90 (mechanical quarter repeater)
TY9100 = ST91 (mechanical minute repeater)
Movements unique to tianjin Seagull/US Seagull website
2100 = ST21 (auto, 2100/ETA 2836)
2241 = ST22 (pair of auto ST6 on same plate)
2590 = ST2590 (auto, perpetual calendar with moonphase)
2800 = ST28 (mechanical alarm)
9000 = ST90 (mechanical, repeater)


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

You can find Seagull movements catalogue here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8MFr02A2aKSMDlMWlRDNHppd28/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Letter T said:


> You can find Seagull movements catalogue here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8MFr02A2aKSMDlMWlRDNHppd28/edit?usp=sharing


Thanks for the links. As I suspected, the TY2706 is the same as an ST1701. In the catalog, all the TY model numbers are followed by the "ST" model numbers in parentheses. It may be that the TY models are for third parties, and the ST model numbers are for Sea-Gull produced watches, just like Seiko vs. TMI. The confusion some sellers may have is that the ST and TY numbers are the same for many movement families, but NOT the ST16/TY28, ST17/TY27 and ST18/TY26 movements.

ST1700 hand wind = TY2705
ST1701 small seconds = TY2706
ST1731 ss, date @ 3:00 = TY2718

BTW - What's with this "Updated" double post within the same reply BS?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Found a really cheap Sekaro and it doesn't look half bad.








https://is.gd/PpEUio
Does anybody see what movement is used? An automatic self wind doesn't say anything about the type.

Ordered it out of curiousity.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got the same with my post. Chrome asks me to leave the page when i reply and then this happens. Must be some bug.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

I asked Nakzen shop about the lack of solars watches , here's the answer :

"
Hello, because it is temporarily out of stock, if the order quantity exceeds 100, we will consider restarting.

Our single price is: SL8010G=45.99usd SL8012G=49.99USD. This is a single price. If you need 100 orders, we will be able to discuss the price. We will give you the biggest discount, closer to the cost price."

What do you think is the cost price ?
Are you interested, and/or will we be able to gather 100 orders ? 
Solar drive stainless steel man watch - Meigeer | Watch Manufacturer Shenzhen | Custom Watch Factory China

Thanks


----------



## tycn (May 7, 2016)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> I asked Nakzen shop about the lack of solars watches , here's the answer :
> 
> ...


I rather like the dark grey sunburst version. Nice looking original design. I'd love it around 38mm and with a bracelet...


----------



## Farhat (May 27, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> That doesn't look terrible at all! Is the case stainless? Or chrome plated? I saw the K&W brand does a decent looking $25 chrono as well.
> 
> View attachment 13352659


44mm case diameter. Big as hell.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> I asked Nakzen shop about the lack of solars watches , here's the answer :
> 
> ...


The SL8010G, in silver or black dial is the more attractive model IMHO, and cheaper to boot! I don't think we had 100 total WUS Pagoda sales, so I don't know if 100 Eco-Drive Nakzens is possible. They are the Citizen Eco-Drive movements, in case they didn't tell you.

Nakzen is kinda pissing me off, since they refuse to produce models we want, unless we can guarantee them an MOQ, and instead, they come out with new models that aren't that well received. We might actually be able to come up with 100 buyers for their 300M dive watch, if the price was right.


----------



## Colani (Jul 24, 2018)

jovame said:


> The Rodina is about $50 more but to me it is worth it.


Hello!
Tell me please, where can I buy for $ 50?
Best regards!


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Like making the Pagoda automatic? That would be nice, maybe with an optional open heart too... We can hope.

Is there a particular thread for the Nakzen diver group buy?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Colani said:


> Hello!
> Tell me please, where can I buy for $ 50?
> Best regards!


He said $50 more. Not $50 total.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colani (Jul 24, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> He said $50 more. Not $50 total.


sorry, bad translation google translate.
Advise a normal homage to Nomos for $ 50?
I know the carnival, and what else is there?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Colani said:


> sorry, bad translation google translate.
> Advise a normal homage to Nomos for $ 50?
> I know the carnival, and what else is there?


There's the Sekaro SKL-2813.

http://soo.gd/dYfa

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fellowsis (Nov 22, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> manchette said:
> 
> 
> > Hello ;=)
> ...


I'd be all ears for the 1000m diver. That thing is a beauty. Would be perfect if they changed the red detail to white.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

@HR : It looks like solar watches are not asked for a lot (or are less interesting for them as they let them being out of stock). I did not know it is the eco drive movement they'd be using, they did not say a lot actually. It'd be even more interesting imo with such a well known movement.

Maybe we could write down what we'd like precisely (models and details) so that we can see how they'll answer to that ?
Also i was wondering if 100 buyers could pay separately to them/and how, and then they send to 100 different places , shall it be easy or will they ask for one payment and shipping ?

Will they be ok to produce the drivers model if we gather enough clients ? I 'm not sure if drivers are less expensive than solars to produce but they may be easier to sell for them, thus i think they might be able to decrease the price, as with the solars, but i only asked about solars this time.

@tycn : not sure which one you'd like precisely


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Farhat said:


> 44mm case diameter. Big as hell.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Really tiring with the thread crapping about a watch size. There are a lot of people who love 44mm and 46mm and bigger sizes thinking they are perfect.

Lets make a deal - you shut up about a watch being too big for you and I won't post " 38mm tiny as ****t "


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Really tiring with the thread crapping about a watch size. There are a lot of people who love 44mm and 46mm and bigger sizes thinking they are perfect.
> 
> Lets make a deal - you shut up about a watch being too big for you and I won't post " 38mm tiny as ****t "


Wow talk about overreacting... Why so mad and all the rude words for a simple "big as hell" which is not even remotely offending?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> Wow talk about overreacting... Why so mad and all the rude words for a simple "big as hell" which is not even remotely offending?


Because it is a pet peeve and these comments that a watch is too big happen too often than it should here. And once when i pointed out that 38mm was too small, I was chastised. So my suggestion is we just stay away from comments on whether it is too big or too tiny for you


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

The Nakzen divers are too damn' cool. Petty they are not available.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Because it is a pet peeve and these comments that a watch is too big happen too often than it should here. And once when i pointed out that 38mm was too small, I was chastised. So my suggestion is we just stay away from comments on whether it is too big or too tiny for you


But some watches _are_ too big 










Take it easy man, there's nothing so important as to get triggered by a forum comment...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just managed to pickup this beauty on eBay for £80 ($104) including a shell cordovan leather strap.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

I like the idea of the Nakzen Diver group buy


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Letter T said:


> Like making the Pagoda automatic? That would be nice, maybe with an optional open heart too... We can hope.
> 
> Is there a particular thread for the Nakzen diver group buy?


No group buy thread, per se, but I did a poll on what it should look like.

Personally, I would prefer something that doesn't look like a Submariner. I'm OK if it looks just like the old Marc & Sons diver (OEM client?).

*Poll: Which dial do you prefer?*


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

This came in the mail...



























*Guanqin GJ16034*

I absolutely love the clean dial and finish of this watch, so glad I finally ended up ordering it. The sunburst dial plays wonderfully well under the light, especially outdoors. Looks more silver than white. The only thing I didn't like is the strap it came with, swapped it with a aftermarket 20mm blue leather strap. Overall, this is definitely a great watch for the $55 I spent on it and at par with a Seiko SSB005 that I have (quality wise). Better yet, it's an automatic with a solid NH36A movement inside and boasts a Sapphire crystal.

P.S. I don't think this is a homage to any watch in particular with it's lovely 12-sided beveled case design.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Because it is a pet peeve and these comments that a watch is too big happen too often than it should here. And once when i pointed out that 38mm was too small, I was chastised. So my suggestion is we just stay away from comments on whether it is too big or too tiny for you


I think that the watch size discussion is about fashion, not watches. The given arguments apply to clothes, jewelry, etc.
You can buy a watch that is OK by today standards, but will probably be "demodé" tomorrow.
I, personally, try to stay in the "safe zone" where a picture of myself won't be ridiculous in the future. I try to apply this criteria to all my fashionable items.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> This came in the mail...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do believe, and I must confess to a slight bias here as I have your watches twin  that this is about the best watch that Guanqin has produced in a long while! Rock solid Seiko Movement and great looks. I would almost say that I prefer this to my Seiko 5's "_Shock Horror_. I plan on getting a good SS bracelet for mine in the near future, I have it on a Nato but I am falling out of love with Nato Straps, don't know why, just am...

Best regards
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jdfernan said:


> I think that the watch size discussion is about fashion, not watches. The given arguments apply to clothes, jewelry, etc.
> You can buy a watch that is OK by today standards, but will probably be "demodé" tomorrow.
> I, personally, try to stay in the "safe zone" where a picture of myself won't be ridiculous in the future. I try to apply this criteria to all my fashionable items.


I'll just leave that here:
https://pulptastic.com/40-cringeworthy-mens-fashion-ads-70s/amp/


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

jdfernan said:


> I think that the watch size discussion is about fashion, not watches. The given arguments apply to clothes, jewelry, etc.
> You can buy a watch that is OK by today standards, but will probably be "demodé" tomorrow.
> I, personally, try to stay in the "safe zone" where a picture of myself won't be ridiculous in the future. I try to apply this criteria to all my fashionable items.


But who is to define what looks good and is the safe zone. People are different. Height, weight, wrist size. not to mention different tastes and desires. 46mm could be the safe zone for some folks where 38 mm is not. And vice versa.

So why bother commenting when all you do are making denigrating comments on others choices that fit them best


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> But who is to define what looks good and is the safe zone. People are different. Height, weight, wrist size. not to mention different tastes and desires. 46mm could be the safe zone for some folks where 38 mm is not. And vice versa.
> 
> So why bother commenting when all you do are making denigrating comments on others choices that fit them best


First: I didn't make denigrating comments.
Second: This whole thing about watch size is not that important. Maybe your 46mm watch looks good on your wrist... I don't know/care. Take it easy, man.
And third: Who is to define what looks good and is the safe zone? Well, it's all about sense of the ridiculous and can't be explained or taught. Just like sense of humor. Apparently you lack both of them. (Now, that's a denigrating comment).


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

jdfernan said:


> First: I didn't make denigrating comments.
> Second: Who is to define what looks good and is the safe zone? Well, it's all about sense of the ridiculous and can't be explained or taught. Just like sense of humor. Apparently you lack both of them. (Now, that's a denigrating comment).
> Third: This is not that important. Take it easy.


First - I wasn't refering to you
Second - you want to be an ass, be an ass - you only make yourself look foolish
Third - Good riddance to you and your 16 posts - what a wealth of contributions you have made

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

This site is really bugging me today. I want to order a bunch of straps. That's my goal today. First, you get pages and pages of the same damn strap from every store with a huge price variation that you can't escape it. Enough already. And then I find some NATOs that I like, except they are in 20mm when I need 22mm. Of course the seller doesn't offer the colour I want in 22mm and, if they do, then the price is significantly increased. To make it worse some raw you in with titles like "80 colours" or with pictures of a wide variety, but only offer a selection of five.

My biggest issue is the transaction requirement. With Ebay, you pay PayPal and they distribute the money to the different sellers. One transaction. My last order with AE, turned out to be 7 transactions - one for each store. That means I don't want to buy my stuff from 10 different stores because I will incur 10 transaction fees. Gaaah!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Camaro95 said:


> This site is really bugging me today. I want to order a bunch of straps. That's my goal today.


For Natos, I have had better success buying cheap natos on ebay then ali. Easier to search and differentiate by size on ebay - and the price was still around $1 to $1.50 each


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

I sometimes see this watch band on Alix:
zPBd
I like it a lot but I don't have a watch that goes with it. Given how a lot of this stuff works, it's probably a watch band that looks like a band on some "famous brand" watch. Anyone that recognizes it?


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

m3ga said:


> Found a really cheap Sekaro and it doesn't look half bad.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch looks a lot like some models "Ik Coloring" is selling: R6xT . I remember ~10 years ago one of the first watches I wanted to get from china was this one. Decided on another one in the end. So the model is around for quite some time.

The movement is the "Chinese standard movement". It's easily recognizable by the small (thin) plate that holds the center hour wheel to make it not fall out (other movements have a different plate or require a small spring and a dial to keep the wheel in place). I don't know about the manufacterer of the movement (there are many manufacturing this movement).


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> But who is to define what looks good and is the safe zone. People are different. Height, weight, wrist size. not to mention different tastes and desires. 46mm could be the safe zone for some folks where 38 mm is not. And vice versa.
> 
> So why bother commenting when all you do are making denigrating comments on others choices that fit them best


Your nemesis didn't make a denigrating comment.
"Who is to define what looks good and is the safe zone" You do, it is your watch and your wrist. I could care less
I have small, even girlie wrists. 43mm is right on the far end of my range. You may have forearms like tree trunks. Probably my shoes and jacket won't fit you either. If I said your preferred size of coat was too big for me would you get so uptight?
Lighten up, this is a watch forum, we come here to talk watches and relax.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Did someone say "girly wrists"?

Here's a 40mm case/46mm lug to lug on a mere 6 inches:










I just don't get how they can make something this nice for so little money...


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Did someone say "girly wrists"?
> 
> Here's a 40mm case/46mm lug to lug on a mere 6 inches:
> 
> ...


That does look nice. Would you post a side on picture please.

- - - Updated - - -



HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Did someone say "girly wrists"?
> 
> Here's a 40mm case/46mm lug to lug on a mere 6 inches:
> 
> ...


That does look nice. Would you post a side on picture please.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

mougino said:


> I'll just leave that here:
> https://pulptastic.com/40-cringeworthy-mens-fashion-ads-70s/amp/


I can't decide if you are a true follower of fashion or you are denigrating my wardrobe. However sadly this article seems out of date and the links don't work. Coordinating sheep are a fashion must have I feel


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Sogeha said:


> That does look nice. Would you post a side on picture please.


Sure, I can take one tomorrow. I assume you mean a photo of the side of the watch from the 3 or 9 o'clock position? Would you like it on or off the wrist?


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Sure, I can take one tomorrow. I assume you mean a photo of the side of the watch from the 3 or 9 o'clock position? Would you like it on or off the wrist?


A link would be nice too


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Sure, I can take one tomorrow. I assume you mean a photo of the side of the watch from the 3 or 9 o'clock position? Would you like it on or off the wrist?


Either or both. It is said men buy the toys they couldn't afford when they were young. I remember looking at Skagen watches and now I have a thing for flat, thin dress watches. I love my Geekthink, which I posted here, more than it's modest price would suggest. I'm on the lookout for similar watches.

My left wrist is 6.5 inches, I feel quite manly now, but I promise not to bully or call you names

- - - Updated - - -



HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Sure, I can take one tomorrow. I assume you mean a photo of the side of the watch from the 3 or 9 o'clock position? Would you like it on or off the wrist?


Either or both. It is said men buy the toys they couldn't afford when they were young. I remember looking at Skagen watches and now I have a thing for flat, thin dress watches. I love my Geekthink, which I posted here, more than it's modest price would suggest. I'm on the lookout for similar watches.

My left wrist is 6.5 inches, I feel quite manly now, but I promise not to bully or call you names?


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

What is with all the double posts, double posts?


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> A link would be nice too


It's the Curren 8256. If you google that you'll find it on Ali, Bangood, Gearbest and several other shops. Prices vary a bit on any moment so I think this is the best way to check for the lowest price when/if you want to buy one. I paid 12 Euro incl. shipping but I've seen it for as little as 8 Euro at one point.



Sogeha said:


> Either or both. It is said men buy the toys they couldn't afford when they were young. I remember looking at Skagen watches and now I have a thing for flat, thin dress watches. I love my Geekthink, which I posted here, more than it's modest price would suggest. I'm on the lookout for similar watches.
> 
> My left wrist is 6.5 inches, I feel quite manly now, but I promise not to bully or call you names��


I'd be so happy with a 6.5" wrist :-(

The frustrating part is that I really like bigger dials, it's a curse.

Will do on the pics, but for now it is 8mm thin, strap is 24mm wide at the lugs and 22mm at the clasp and it is completely tick-tock-free. (this last part makes me extra happy)

ps: I think the auto-save thingie is messed up somehow which causes the doubles, it's been like this since yesterday for me.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Sogeha said:


> Your nemesis didn't make a denigrating comment.
> "Who is to define what looks good and is the safe zone" You do, it is your watch and your wrist. I could care less
> I have small, even girlie wrists. 43mm is right on the far end of my range. You may have forearms like tree trunks. Probably my shoes and jacket won't fit you either. If I said your preferred size of coat was too big for me would you get so uptight?
> Lighten up, this is a watch forum, we come here to talk watches and relax.


You missed most of the point. But when you said:

"Who is to define what looks good and is the safe zone" You do, it is your watch and your wrist. I could care less" - I agree. That is my point. So why make comments like that is Big as Hell. Or that is Tiny as ****t.

It is one thing to say "your preferred size of coat was too big for me " it is another to say ""your preferred size of coat was made for giants " or ""are you a girly man who can't fit in a proper size of coat ". Language matters

I simply suggested people refrain from making comments about the size of a watch being too big or too small for them. Is that too much to ask? I mean, what does it add to the conversation. Everyone can look at the size / specs and make their own opinion on how a watch works for them


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Guys can we please just leave the whole argument thing out of the thread? It's beginning to get a bit annoying now. 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> For Natos, I have had better success buying cheap natos on ebay then ali. Easier to search and differentiate by size on ebay - and the price was still around $1 to $1.50 each


I'm getting the same result on ebay as with Ali. What I want doesn't come in 22mm or is twice the price of the others, but at 18mm it's the same price. Also plenty of misleading pictures here as well and plenty of stuff out of stock.

Or they do the f'n bait and switch. "Hey! That's a reasonable price. Oh wait, that's a pair of spring bars for $X while the actual product is 10x the cost." Thanks for wasting my time.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Cadisen now has an automatic *Nomos 39 Lambda* homage with sapphire and working power reserve dial.
> 
> *Cadisen 1030 - $59.99 *Black/Silver, White/Silver or White/Rose Gold
> 
> ...


What movement is used in this watch?

I've started using this and am impressed with its quality and accuracy.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Sogeha said:


> That does look nice. Would you post a side on picture please.


Is this what you wanted to see?



















Sorry for the dust, forgot to wipe it off before I took the pic.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

And here's another recent purchase. This is about the largest I'll go at a 42mm case, 12mm thick and measures 48mm lug to lug:



















It's the Cuena 6805. It looks pretty huge in the pic but I think it's the angle, it actually wears more like a 40mm watch. This one is loud as heck though.


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

danja said:


> This is the best I can do. Pagani design is a Chinese brand that makes tag heuer homages and has similar quality to parnis. So, not great, but very good. An eBay search of pagani watch turns out many results in the 100 dollar range. Here's a few examples (stolen from Google)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





canadian300zx said:


> Homage wise I think Pagani Design makes the most complete line of Tag Carrera Homages.
> 
> View attachment 5410082


Having trouble locating this one on ali-Express.

Pointers appreciated.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

001 said:


> Having trouble locating this one on ali-Express.
> 
> Pointers appreciated.


I searched for this too. It is an old model. I think they still sell af dh gate.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> What movement is used in this watch?
> 
> I've started using this and am impressed with its quality and accuracy.
> View attachment 13375951


I've been looking at this style a lot, but always wanted an automatic version. Are you sure it's sapphire though?

I probably shouldn't, as I've just got a Rodina.... But I'm so tempted to order this. I just love the Bauhaus minimalist look so much.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's the start of my collection. I'm sure I'll be adding to it very soon though. The case is from Ali, as are the Carnival and Burei, but the Rodina I got from eBay.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's the start of my collection. I'm sure I'll be adding to it very soon though. The case is from Ali, as are the Carnival and Burei, but the Rodina I got from eBay.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


For some reason the pictures didn't come up.
Also why can't I edit or delete posts? Even on the desktop version of the site?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've been looking at this style a lot, but always wanted an automatic version. Are you sure it's sapphire though?
> 
> I probably shouldn't, as I've just got a Rodina.... But I'm so tempted to order this. I just love the Bauhaus minimalist look so much.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


You have a good collection.
But, trust me you will love this Cadisen. The picture is not doing any justice to the actual piece. Regarding your question, I can say it looks like sapphire. The site claims it to be too.

- - - Updated - - -



No1VIPER said:


> I've been looking at this style a lot, but always wanted an automatic version. Are you sure it's sapphire though?
> 
> I probably shouldn't, as I've just got a Rodina.... But I'm so tempted to order this. I just love the Bauhaus minimalist look so much.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


You have a good collection.
But, trust me you will love this Cadisen. The picture is not doing any justice to the actual piece. Regarding your question, I can say it looks like sapphire. The site claims it to be too.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> You have a good collection.
> But, trust me you will love this Cadisen. The picture is not doing any justice to the actual piece. Regarding your question, I can say it looks like sapphire. The site claims it to be too.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


Thanks. I've got it in my cart at the moment. I'm just trying to find out whether it is sapphire or not. I'm finding conflicting info.














Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Thanks. I've got it in my cart at the moment. I'm just trying to find out whether it is sapphire or not. I'm finding conflicting info.
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yep, I see.
It is indeed unclear. This is the one I bought.

@No1VIPER, It is probably Hardlex


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

yeah

Torbollo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

- - - Updated - - -

yeah

Torbollo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> yeah
> 
> Torbollo by Wolfsatz, on Flickr
> 
> ...


You need to fix your Tapatalk settings: everything you write is displayed twice with an - - - Updated - - - in the middle...


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mougino said:


> You need to fix your Tapatalk settings: everything you write is displayed twice with an - - - Updated - - - in the middle...


I'm not using Tapatalk!  this is a WUS issue that has been ongoing for quite some time. Double the beauty!! Enjoy it!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

a peter lee from ali. just out of the box, hardware and finish seems nice.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

001 said:


> Having trouble locating this one on ali-Express.
> 
> Pointers appreciated.


Try these two stores - they seem to have a large number of Pagani Express on Ali

shorturl.at/jnGV5

shorturl.at/abjvH


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> For some reason the pictures didn't come up.
> Also why can't I edit or delete posts? Even on the desktop version of the site?


How do you like the Carnival tritium? I've been eyeing those for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

gsilkey said:


> How do you like the Carnival tritium? I've been eyeing those for a while.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I really like it. I think it's just the right amount. Not too bright, but enough to be clearly visible when needed.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Yep, I see.
> It is indeed unclear. This is the one I bought.
> 
> @No1VIPER, It is probably Hardlex


The *Guanqin GJ16106* version also claims sapphire, and costs *$58.06*


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I couldn't resist in the end, I ended up ordered the Cadisen C1030.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I couldn't resist in the end, I ended up ordered the Cadisen C1030.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


|> I am sure you will be happy

which color dial did you order?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> |> I am sure you will be happy
> 
> which color dial did you order?


I went with the black one. As I thought the white is too similar to my Rodina.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

has anyone tried removing the "Guanqin" text from their watch dials? The name bothers me for some reason. I want to open one up and use some rubbing alcohol to get rid of it, but if it ruins the dial i won't bother.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> has anyone tried removing the "Guanqin" text from their watch dials? The name bothers me for some reason. I want to open one up and use some rubbing alcohol to get rid of it, but if it ruins the dial i won't bother.


What watch especially? I tried on others (non Guanquin): worked for white dials but ruined black dials.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

mougino said:


> What watch especially? I tried on others (non Guanquin): worked for white dials but ruined black dials.


I want to do it on the GJ16034 the one with the 12 sided bezel, i have the silver version not the black....it has a sunburst finish so i'm scared it will ruin it. have you tried it with that one?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The *Guanqin GJ16106* version also claims sapphire, and costs *$58.06*
> 
> 
> View attachment 13378293


 Can you kindly tell me if it is possible to remove the Milanese style bracelet from the watch like any other normal bracelet/ strap? I'm not exactly a fan of Milanese styled bracelets so would like to pop the watch on a leather or a nato strap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Can you kindly tell me if it is possible to remove the Milanese style bracelet from the watch like any other normal bracelet/ strap? I'm not exactly a fan of Milanese styled bracelets so would like to pop the watch on a leather or a nato strap.


Yes, Guanqin have the usual springbars and strap system.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> Can you kindly tell me if it is possible to remove the Milanese style bracelet from the watch like any other normal bracelet/ strap? I'm not exactly a fan of Milanese styled bracelets so would like to pop the watch on a leather or a nato strap.


don't see why not.... they look like regular lugs to me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> I want to do it on the GJ16034 the one with the 12 sided bezel, i have the silver version not the black....it has a sunburst finish so i'm scared it will ruin it. have you tried it with that one?


Tried q-tip with alcohol on sunburst silver and it ruined it too, yes


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Can you kindly tell me if it is possible to remove the Milanese style bracelet from the watch like any other normal bracelet/ strap? I'm not exactly a fan of Milanese styled bracelets so would like to pop the watch on a leather or a nato strap.


Yes. This model is also available on leather, and has standard 20mm lugs.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

$17.44 and total crap









IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elfer996 said:


> $17.44 and total crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen some automatic MG Orkinas that don't look too bad (sapphire, NH35A, solid end links, etc.), but most Planet Ocean homages I've seen on Ali Express are just cheap junk.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I've seen some automatic MG Orkinas that don't look too bad (sapphire, NH35A, solid end links, etc.), but most Planet Ocean homages I've seen on Ali Express are just cheap junk.


I had no idea they had autos. This one looked good in the pictures, but the clasp came off the band the second I put it on and the bezel is looser than a pole dancers hooha. I tried to debadge it and the logo is painted on the dial in white underneath. It does have a Miyota though. And the lume on the hands is pretty good.

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Try these two stores - they seem to have a large number of Pagani Express on Ali
> 
> shorturl.at/jnGV5
> 
> shorturl.at/abjvH


Hello maverick, I'm interested also, but the links didn't work for me, could you check them, please?
Thanks!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I've seen some automatic MG Orkinas that don't look too bad (sapphire, NH35A, solid end links, etc.), but most Planet Ocean homages I've seen on Ali Express are just cheap junk.


I took a look. Based on price, the 8926 and / or the alpha case and buying the NH35 separately work better for me. Every time Amazon runs the 8926 < $50 I pick up a couple to mess around with

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Xiaomi CIGA

http://soo.gd/sJm0

If your after something about different. Not the cheapest on Ali, but it's Xiaomi, so you know it's well made.

Here's a good review of it:















Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9130 ~22$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Xiaomi Mi band 3


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Xiaomi CIGA
> 
> sJm0
> 
> ...


A bit more then when what I would like to pay for a China watch, but I actually really really like that. Thanks for sharing.

It's a bit cheaper on Banggood by the way.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

AlexCristiano said:


> Hello maverick, I'm interested also, but the links didn't work for me, could you check them, please?
> Thanks!


The two stores who seem to have a good variety of Pagani Design on Ali are UTC Watch Store and Pagani Design Official Store. Not sure if they have that particular one but they have been the two I have found that usually have a strong variety


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Xiaomi CIGA
> 
> Not the cheapest on Ali, but it's Xiaomi, so you know it's well made.


Not true. Xiaomi makes some crap too. Have personal experience with some of their crap electronics. I would avoid Xiaomi based on my personal experience


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elfer996 said:


> I took a look. Based on price, the 8926 and / or the alpha case and buying the NH35 separately work better for me. Every time Amazon runs the 8926 < $50 I pick up a couple to mess around with
> 
> IG: orologio.rosso


I don't tend to buy brand new watches for parts. The MG Orkinas I posted are reasonably priced for Rolex Datejust and Explorer homages, and seem better made than similar Bagelsports.

If you really just want a new Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, DOM has them for under $35.

*DOM M-89 - $34.99* @ DOM Official Store


----------



## 4:61 AM (Aug 13, 2018)

First post: Thinking about picking up a Sekaro SKL-2810. (google it for the link, I can't post pictures/link)

Love the blue aesthetic..

- - - Updated - - -

First post: Thinking about picking up a Sekaro SKL-2810. (google it for the link, I can't post pictures/link)

Love the blue aesthetic..


----------



## 4:61 AM (Aug 13, 2018)

4:61 AM said:


> First post: Thinking about picking up a Sekaro SKL-2810. (google it for the link, I can't post pictures/link)
> 
> Love the blue aesthetic..


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't tend to buy brand new watches for parts. The MG Orkinas I posted are reasonably priced for Rolex Datejust and Explorer homages, and seem better made than similar Bagelsports.
> 
> If you really just want a new Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, DOM has them for under $35.
> 
> *DOM M-89 - $34.99* @ DOM Official Store


I don't l ike that the MG Orkinas have a gold crown at the top, while all the other indices and hands (depends on model) are silver. Bothers me big time. If they were $30 I would forgive, but for $50+ I don't think it's worth it, just because of that. I do like that DOM watch, but unfortunately only available in gold...


----------



## ComplicationsSkr (Mar 21, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't tend to buy brand new watches for parts. The MG Orkinas I posted are reasonably priced for Rolex Datejust and Explorer homages, and seem better made than similar Bagelsports.
> 
> If you really just want a new Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, DOM has them for under $35.
> 
> *DOM M-89 - $34.99* @ DOM Official Store


Don't see it coming in at $35. Can you post a link?

- - - Updated - - -



HoustonReal said:


> I don't tend to buy brand new watches for parts. The MG Orkinas I posted are reasonably priced for Rolex Datejust and Explorer homages, and seem better made than similar Bagelsports.
> 
> If you really just want a new Seiko/TMI NH36A movement, DOM has them for under $35.
> 
> *DOM M-89 - $34.99* @ DOM Official Store


Don't see it coming in at $35. Can you post a link?


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

https://m..........s.com/item/32852327758.html?trace=storeDetail2msiteDetail



ComplicationsSkr said:


> Don't see it coming in at $35. Can you post a link?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ComplicationsSkr said:


> Don't see it coming in at $35. Can you post a link?


*$34.99* on leather/$40.99 on bracelet. The AE mobile app may lower the price a wee bit. Seller offering a *$2* coupon on $28+ purchase. AE is also offering me an additional $4 "new user" coupon. YMMV.

*www. ali express. com/store/product/Men-s-watch-New-DOM-Top-Luxury-Brand-Stainless-Steel-strap-sport-watch-Mechanical-Wristwatches-relogio/1668499_32852327758.html*


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Just got my Nakzen in the post. Looks pretty and feels really comfortable.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Just got my Nakzen in the post. Looks pretty and feels really comfortable.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Congratulations! Looks pristine... that white dial does!!

Is the mesh bracelet removable?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Congratulations! Looks pristine... that white dial does!!
> 
> Is the mesh bracelet removable?


Yes. Not sure what type of system it is.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Yes. Not sure what type of system it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see. It doesn't look like it accepts normal lug pins right?

I think that's a latching system strap mechanism, kind of like on Samsung Gear S2 watches.


----------



## Y4BBZY (Jan 30, 2011)

Any deals on the Guanqin gj16034? Cheapest I have seen then around $50+. Does it really have a sapphire crystal? Some sellers have the crystal listed as hardlex.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just found this whilst scrolling through new arrivals 

Why would anyone buy this? Especially for this price?

http://soo.gd/LnAj









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just found this whilst scrolling through new arrivals
> 
> Why would anyone buy this? Especially for this price?
> 
> ...


Guys in the street witness a woman asking for the time. Man shows her his watch. Gets a slap in return ^^


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Guys in the street witness a woman asking for the time. Man shows her his watch. Gets a slap in return ^^


That is so old century. These days it is straight to social media trial :-d


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Y4BBZY said:


> Any deals on the Guanqin gj16034? Cheapest I have seen then around $50+. Does it really have a sapphire crystal? Some sellers have the crystal listed as hardlex.


 I got mine in June from Gearbest for $55. It's a seriously nice looking watch and the dial is stunning with it's silver sunburst effect. Going by the reviews and tests done in them it indeed comes with a Sapphire crystal. I would definitely recommend picking one of these up. Surely one of the best watches by Guanqin.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> I got mine in June from Gearbest for $55. It's a seriously nice looking watch and the dial is stunning with it's silver sunburst effect. Going by the reviews and tests done in them it indeed comes with a Sapphire crystal. I would definitely recommend picking one of these up. Surely one of the best watches by Guanqin.


Another vote for the Guanqin! Rock solid Seiko movement and a different design so it is not a homage of anything I am aware of, the strap is rubbish, but replace it with something decent and you have a sort of Seiko 5 that is not a Seiko 5 

Best regards
Jim

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, Products can't be removed from my Ali x press cart anymore : have you had this before ? (firefox & noscript)


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Guanquin GQ20022 is available for $43 in ebay. In Ali-X it is going for about $60

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GUANQIN-Au...-Wristwatch-Genuine-Leather-Gift/292476431499

Title says quartz but in description it is mechanical. I assume the seller wants to fit all cool words in one go


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello, Products can't be removed from my Ali x press cart anymore : have you had this before ? (firefox & noscript)


Try it with the mobile app or another browser?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

This is one of those unusual Ali-X watches.

The main watch is quartz while the other second dial is mechanical. I am not sure how these both second hands are in sync









Link here: Megir Watch


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Try it with the mobile app or another browser?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


It's a known bug, not blocking though. I couldn't remove items from alix cart, too. Now it seems they've fixed it (Chrome and Chromium)


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

New arrival DOM M-436 quartz. I really like the design, so I spent 16,5$ for it, and I have no regrets so far. I guess that the bracelet only worth that money.
First impressions...
The watch wears big, in spite of the 41mm diameter, and 44 with the crown. I guess the thin bezel and the white colour contribute to that. Usually, I wear big watches, over 44mm, so trust me, this one wears big, don't be fooled by the actual dimensions. 
The mesh bracelet is extremely comfortable, doesn't peel your hair off at all, and it is adjustable for different wrist sizes. Lucky for me, the dimension it came was perfect for my wrist. 
It has some lume, but it fades quickly (lasts maybe 2-3 minutes).
Seller description says the case is alloy, but, it says all stainless steel on the back, will see that in long term. The mesh bracelet is signed on the clasp.
The upper small dial is for the day of the week, and the lower one is a small seconds dial.
Some pictures for you to enjoy, please excuse my limitations in the photo field.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I have not got a clue how it works Aeryn, but I like it! Technically I suppose that SS is an alloy of sorts?

Regards
Jim


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Just check the link (watch name). They offer detailed explanations there, as well as a selection of colours to choose from.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Just check the link (watch name). They offer detailed explanations there, as well as a selection of colours to choose from.


I still think that it is great looking, I hope that it holds up over time for you, still not sure if it works for me though. You are NOT leading me astray today 

Regards
Jim


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I got another Curren today:









This one is model #8233. 43mm case, 47mm lug to lug and about 8mm thick.

I don't think I'll be wearing it much. Somehow it looked a lot better in the pics with a cool gray-blue hue over it. Irl it's just a boring gray. I kinda don't feel old enough yet to wear this. But that's a good thing I guess, when a watch can make you feel younger then you did before putting it on....


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My latest addition to the collection has arrived. I still can't believe it was only £37 ($47). It definitely looks like it's more expensive.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER, movement amazingly decorated! :-!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> No1VIPER, movement amazingly decorated! :-!


Isn't it just. The extra little details make all the difference.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Isn't it just. The extra little details make all the difference.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I told ya... "you will be happy!"
I am using it as my daily driver and its simply superb!

On other note, where did you order from? I paid $58


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> I told ya... "you will be happy!"
> I am using it as my daily driver and its simply superb!
> 
> On other note, where did you order from? I paid $58


You were right. Thanks for sharing and recommending.

I ordered it from here:

http://soo.gd/TvIz

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> You were right. Thanks for sharing and recommending.
> 
> I ordered it from here:
> 
> ...


|>

I am smitten by Xiomi CIGA you shared earlier. Thinking to adding that to my collection.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> |>
> 
> I am smitten by Xiomi CIGA you shared earlier. Thinking to adding that to my collection.


It is a beautiful watch. A little too rich for me though. I prefer the £40-£65 ($51-$82) range when buying from Ali.

If you like watches you can see through then you might like this one too:

http://soo.gd/oSYp









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> I told ya... "you will be happy!"
> I am using it as my daily driver and its simply superb!
> 
> On other note, where did you order from? I paid $58


I was wondering if the Cadisen was really a 42-hour PR watch? For some reason, the Feike and Guanqin seem to use the same movement, but their PR dials only scale to 35-hours maximum.The real Nomos Lambda scales to 84 Stunden, and in the opposite direction, so it doesn't seem to be a case of merely aping the original (like the dial WR on some Conquest homages, or the dial text on various Rolex homages).

42 hours seems like a plausible power reserve for the Hangzhou movement, but I was wondering if there is any basis for this disparity between the brands?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

85 USD on aliX

35 jewels ???? ;-)

I wonder what movement might that be... :think:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Guanquin GQ20022 is available for $43 in ebay. In Ali-X it is going for about $60
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/GUANQIN-Au...-Wristwatch-Genuine-Leather-Gift/292476431499
> 
> Title says quartz but in description it is mechanical. I assume the seller wants to fit all cool words in one go


The confusion may come from the fact that there are several Guanqin quartz watches with "GQ" model numbers, but most automatics have switched to GJ model designations.

This item uses the old Guanqin numbering system. In the newer model numbers, all GS19xxx models are quartz, and the mechanical models start with GJ16xxx. The old system mixed quartz and automatic models, and used numbers where GQ merely meant "*G*uan*Q*in". This is a mechanical automatic watch. Under the new system, this model is also called the *GJ16011*.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The confusion may come from the fact that there are several Guanqin quartz watches with "GQ" model numbers, but most automatics have switched to GJ model designations.
> 
> This item uses the old Guanqin numbering system. In the newer model numbers, all GS19xxx models are quartz, and the mechanical models start with GJ16xxx. The old system mixed quartz and automatic models, and used numbers where GQ merely meant "*G*uan*Q*in". This is a mechanical automatic watch. Under the new system, this model is also called the *GJ16011*.


Thanks HoustonReal for the detailed explanation. |>


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> It is a beautiful watch. A little too rich for me though. I prefer the £40-£65 ($51-$82) range when buying from Ali.
> 
> If you like watches you can see through then you might like this one too


I noticed this watch a few days ago. The Ik coloring mark is a turn off. Couldn't find any other vendor offering a similar watch.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> I noticed this watch a few days ago. The Ik coloring mark is a turn off. Couldn't find any other vendor offering a similar watch.


That's an issue I've had before with some watches I've come across. They look great, but have ridiculous names.

Try this one instead:

http://soo.gd/gIAW

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's an issue I've had before with some watches I've come across. They look great, but have ridiculous names.
> 
> Try this one instead:
> 
> ...


As a rule I don't normally like many skeleton watches, but this example is stunningly simple and elegant to my eyes, many thanks for sharing, think I might have to treat myself to one of these! 

Best regards
Jim

- - - Updated - - -



No1VIPER said:


> That's an issue I've had before with some watches I've come across. They look great, but have ridiculous names.
> 
> Try this one instead:
> 
> ...


As a rule I don't normally like many skeleton watches, but this example is stunningly simple and elegant to my eyes, many thanks for sharing, think I might have to treat myself to one of these! 

Best regards
Jim


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Is this a PTS ressource movement ? Looks like it is.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's an issue I've had before with some watches I've come across. They look great, but have ridiculous names.
> 
> Try this one instead:
> 
> gIAW


Gearbest had a "no name" variant (sold out now) for little over 20$...
I snagged one, but really hate the movement - can't handwind and setting the time is a PITA.
Definitely a conversation piece.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This is good 









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> This is good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooh boy.. Here we go again  (takes wallet from back pocket)


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> bushu16 said:
> 
> 
> > I am smitten by Xiomi CIGA you shared earlier. Thinking to adding that to my collection.
> ...


I have seen this one.
The branding on it is a turn off.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> bushu16 said:
> 
> 
> > I told ya... "you will be happy!"
> ...


Yes, 42 is actually what i get and am quite impressed.
I was under the impression that it has seagull movement 🙄
Thanks for sharing the info about it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Yes, 42 is actually what i get and am quite impressed.
> I was under the impression that it has seagull movement ��
> Thanks for sharing the info about it.


From what I could find, Cadisen uses an engraved, PTS Hangzhou 2B00 (22 Jewels, Height 6.53mm, Diameter 32.10mm). Guanqin uses the non-engraved version, that just has an "engine turned" finish.

All the Hangzhou 2xxx movements are originally based off the Seiko 7009.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi there! I'm not new to WUS, but this is my first post here. I have a question regarding this CADISEN Malibu C1020 dress watch. Have already read some posts here, but couldn't find any about general quality after using it couple of months. I know that NH36 will be OK, but how about other things, i.e does hands falling off, how the watch handles splashing/hand washing, how durable is that rose gold IP plating, etc.
It's now on flash sale on GearB..t for 54,21$. Initially I wanted to buy black/silver version, but it's sold out quickly, and now is only this available (207 pieces left). Black/silver is still available on AliX, but for ~86$, and that is too much I think... I will be really grateful for your help. Cheers to all!









Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hi there! I'm not new to WUS, but this is my first post here. I have a question regarding this CADISEN Malibu C1020 dress watch. Have already read some posts here, but couldn't find any about general quality after using it couple of months. I know that NH36 will be OK, but how about other things, i.e does hands falling off, how the watch handles splashing/hand washing, how durable is that rose gold IP plating, etc.
> It's now on flash sale on GearB..t for 54,21$. Initially I wanted to buy black/silver version, but it's sold out quickly, and now is only this available (207 pieces left). Black/silver is still available on AliX, but for ~86$, and that is too much I think... I will be really grateful for your help. Cheers to all!
> 
> 
> ...


First off I have one of these and it is a good watch IMHO, it does wear a bit large and the strap does leave a lot to be desired, but the the straps on most of this type of Chinese watch are not great. I wear it as what I call a Saturday or Sunday lunch and afternoon with friends Dress Watch and for me the quality is great for that purpose. As an everyday watch, the movement would stand it but how long the rest of the watch would stand up is anybodies guess but I would estimate not as long as a Seiko 5.

As regards the money, with a few offers and vouchers I paid a little under £34 for mine delivered to the UK and for that money the value was ok. When I last checked they were still selling it in the Cadisen store on Gear-b, you should take a look. For under $50 or thereabouts I would guess that this would be a good buy. I have seen the Black dial version in the flesh and initially I was considering it, but in the end I bought this version. I have had it for over six months and with the wear pattern I mentioned it is not showing any bad signs. That is about all I can tell you.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Hi there! I'm not new to WUS, but this is my first post here. I have a question regarding this CADISEN Malibu C1020 dress watch. Have already read some posts here, but couldn't find any about general quality after using it couple of months. I know that NH36 will be OK, but how about other things, i.e does hands falling off, how the watch handles splashing/hand washing, how durable is that rose gold IP plating, etc.
> It's now on flash sale on GearB..t for 54,21$. Initially I wanted to buy black/silver version, but it's sold out quickly, and now is only this available (207 pieces left). Black/silver is still available on AliX, but for ~86$, and that is too much I think... I will be really grateful for your help. Cheers to all!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Hello. You should also check Cadisen C1033M which is found on Aliex...s for €53. The style is quite similar to the model you mentioned but the case is a bit smaller (it's claimed to be 40mm but mine is actually rather 39mm) and the lug width is 20mm. Both black and silver dial are available (stainless steel and no gold plating) and the watch has NH36 movement (mine is running about +1 sec per day but I'm probably just very lucky) and sapphire crystal. The watch comes with a ok quality but shiny bracelet with solid end links but it's easy to replace it with a leather or Nato strap. I've been very pleased with the overall quality of my Cadisen so I assume their watches can be pretty good.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> First off I have one of these and it is a good watch IMHO, it does wear a bit large and the strap does leave a lot to be desired, but the the straps on most of this type of Chinese watch are not great. I wear it as what I call a Saturday or Sunday lunch and afternoon with friends Dress Watch and for me the quality is great for that purpose. As an everyday watch, the movement would stand it but how long the rest of the watch would stand up is anybodies guess but I would estimate not as long as a Seiko 5.
> 
> As regards the money, with a few offers and vouchers I paid a little under £34 for mine delivered to the UK and for that money the value was ok. When I last checked they were still selling it in the Cadisen store on Gear-b, you should take a look. For under $50 or thereabouts I would guess that this would be a good buy. I have seen the Black dial version in the flesh and initially I was considering it, but in the end I bought this version. I have had it for over six months and with the wear pattern I mentioned it is not showing any bad signs. That is about all I can tell you.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim. As I mentioned in my previous post, it's still available on GB for 54,21$. Black is sold out. As being retired, I plan to wear it as my dress watch in reare occasions like weddings, funerals, lunches and dinners with my wife and friends, etc. So it means probably few times in a month. For such occasional wearing I think it will be fine. Did you try it maybe with a black leather strap? If so, can you post a picture (if you have) with a black strap? Thanks again for your time and nice info!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> Hello. You should also check Cadisen C1033M which is found on Aliex...s for €53.
> Edit: First pic or second one?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

The first one with XII. I didn't like the one with diamonds. I'm not sure about the proper model number as the description gives a different one that what's in the watch back.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> The first one with XII. I didn't like the one with diamonds. I'm not sure about the proper model number as the description gives a different one that what's in the watch back.


Thanks again!

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jinny1 (Aug 16, 2018)

Would appreciate some help on finding some good 38mm dress or chronograph watch brands/models


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jinny1 said:


> Would appreciate some help on finding some good 38mm dress or chronograph watch brands/models


There's one I've been looking at at the moment that seems to fit the bill quite well. As long as you don't mind something a bit different:

http://soo.gd/qpPW









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Ipse said:


> Gearbest had a "no name" variant (sold out now) for little over 20$...
> I snagged one, but really hate the movement - can't handwind and setting the time is a PITA.
> Definitely a conversation piece.


There are 2 different movements being discussed here. The movement in the watch that has the crown at 2 oclock and in the watch with the screws on the bezel, is the "L0802Z" movement from PTS resources, which is not currently in their catalog anymore. It does not have handwinding. 
The one No1VIPER is talking about (the ik coloring) is a "LG0801b" which is currently in the PTS resources catalog (presumilbly it's newer) and I am 99% sure it has handwinding, as the mechanism to change between hand winding and setting time can be seen on the movement.

I own an IK Coloring watch with the L0802Z movement which I have for 7 years now, and it is one of my favorite watches since. At the time, IK Coloring was a brand you'd see more often on chinese watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> There's one I've been looking at at the moment that seems to fit the bill quite well. As long as you don't mind something a bit different:
> 
> qpPW
> 
> ...


This is a homage of the Xeric Halograph Chronograph.










The *Karebo 861019* (ETA 2824-2), while not an exact copy, drew its design inspiration from the Xeric Halograph series. Tomoro did a straight up quartz copy (TMR-1019) of the Karebo's dial, but used the lugs and crown style of the Xeric.










The *Sea-Gull 819.93.6048H* has a slightly different take on the design, limiting the "Halograph" to the hours and giving a full dial sweep for the minutes.


----------



## puremoe (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi guys, newbie here. First of all, sorry that I can't post links for the watches mentioned below.

Came across these 2 models from AESOP (1001G) & StarKing (AM0184). What with AliX upcoming "Brands Shopping Week" in 7 days, I'm tempted to buy either one.

I really really like the AESOP's sunburst blue dial and gold case (it's difficult to find a color scheme like this at this price range!), hardened mineral (it says hardlex in the desc...but could it really be hardlex?), while the StarKing has a sapphire crystal, nicer back display and higher BPH. After discounts, they're both just about the same price, AESOP for $30.58 & StarKing for $37.70...I just can't decide!



























Anyone have any experience with either of these models? I read on here that StarKing has a more "legacy" background, but it seems that AESOP has quite a following in China too. Not much on AESOP's background/movements though...

The reviews on the StarKing are all positive on AliX, but I read one or two mixed threads on here about it. What do you guys think/prefer between this two?

Thanks!


----------



## puremoe (Aug 20, 2018)

Hi all, newbie here. Sorry in advance I can't post any links for the watches mentioned below.

I came across these two models, AESOP 1001G & StarKing AM0184, and with AliX's "Brands Sales Week" coming in 7 days, I'm tempted to snag either one.

I really like the AESOP's sunburst blue dial and (slightly?) rose gold case (it's tough to find a color combo like this at this price range) and comes with hardened mineral (says hardlex in the desc, but conflicts with sapphire in the pics), but the StarKing has a sapphire crystal, nicer display back, and 28800 bph...which would indicate a better deal for it's value. They're priced around the same too after discounts, AESOP at $30.58 & StarKing at $37.70.



























Does anyone have any experience with either models/brands? I've read on here that StarKing has a better legacy - started in 1990 and creates in house movements...but it seems like AESOP has a decent following in China too. The AliX reviews for both are generally quite good too.

What do you guys think? Which do you prefer? Would like to hear your thoughts on it.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

You may wish to take a look at another StarKing model AM0255, it will be going for 40$.

Personally, I will pick up one of these two StarKing for sure.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Within 7 days on Alix, it's Brands Shopping Week.
Some discounts are worth checking ;-)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

puremoe said:


> Hi all, newbie here. Sorry in advance I can't post any links for the watches mentioned below.
> 
> I came across these two models, AESOP 1001G & StarKing AM0184, and with AliX's "Brands Sales Week" coming in 7 days, I'm tempted to snag either one.
> 
> ...


Both of these watches have 2813 based movements. The Starking has an in-house (Shenzhen Jingrui) 25J "SK Series 1813" movement, that is basically a 2813 design that has been modified to run at 28,800 vph.

It was hard to find any pictures of the Aesop movement, but I found this almost identical model (slightly different dial), that shows a "2803", 22J, Day/Date, 21,600 movement, most likely made by Dixmont. Despite the Aesop illustrations, this is NOT an imported, Japanese movement.

The Starking looks better on paper, but some reports indicate the modified movement is less reliable that the more common DG2803 or DG2813.










*DOUBTFUL:*









The Starkings have sapphire crystals, while the Aesop seems likely to have a hardened mineral crystal.


----------



## puremoe (Aug 20, 2018)

Very interesting, thanks! I read some threads about both the 1813 and DG2803, and it does seem like the DG2803 is quite a reliable movement. I can't seem to find a track record on the 1813 though.

Your Guanqin GJ16033 uses the DG2803 too right? How has that been holding up since you got it in May?



HoustonReal said:


> The Starking looks better on paper, but some reports indicate the modified movement is less reliable that the more common DG2803 or DG2813.


Reports by who? Is it because the higher beat causes a greater wear on the movement?

To be honest, design wise, I really like the Aesop's color scheme, and find the StarKing's design to be a bit plain. But for just a 7 dollar difference, I could get a higher beat and a sapphire crystal...it's so difficult to choose one. Which would you recommend, movement wise?

I have a Cadisen 1020 coming in, and that dial is quite similar to the Aesop's one, Roman 6 & 12, with date & day, plus Arabic chapter ring. But I just can't resist that blue/gold color combo&#8230;


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

A number of deals are looking really good if sellers dont jack up their prices. I've got 3 watches from Benyar in the cart and also considering the Holuns IWC homage and possibly the Nakzen pagoda if it drops too.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Yeap I saw a big discount event was in the pipes when my usual bookmarked watches *doubled* in price from one day to the other... Sellers tend to be predictable


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

puremoe said:


> Hi all, newbie here. Sorry in advance I can't post any links for the watches mentioned below.
> 
> I came across these two models, AESOP 1001G & StarKing AM0184, and with AliX's "Brands Sales Week" coming in 7 days, I'm tempted to snag either one.
> 
> ...


I bought the Starking a few months back to use as a dress watch, so far being used once or twice a month it has performed very well for the £34 I paid for it delivered to the UK. So in the time I have had it it has probably had a little over a week of continuous usage. But going out for an evening it gets wound up a little bit, set the date and time, worn for the evening and put back in the box. So for that use the timekeeping is great, it looks the business and I love the smooth sweep of the second hand. So for me I can't ask more. On our last outing I spent more on Taxi fares than I paid for the watch, so on that measure it was a real bargain, looks way more expensive to the uninitiated than it actually is! |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks Jim. As I mentioned in my previous post, it's still available on GB for 54,21$. Black is sold out. As being retired, I plan to wear it as my dress watch in reare occasions like weddings, funerals, lunches and dinners with my wife and friends, etc. So it means probably few times in a month. For such occasional wearing I think it will be fine. Did you try it maybe with a black leather strap? If so, can you post a picture (if you have) with a black strap? Thanks again for your time and nice info!
> 
> Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


Sorry I don't have a picture with it on a black strap at the moment, I spent the Summer with it on an old Purple Perlon ;-) which is about to get washed and dumped if it still looks as if it has had better days, but then this year was and still is very humid and sweaty, (I know too much detail b-) ) I am looking for a good looking black rally type leather strap, I will post a picture if and when I locate The One :-! It may or may not suit it but I guess that it might be the right one. (A friend suggested a rubber diver, but he had drunk his share and somebody else's of a very nice Chianti Classico so you can judge that as you like :think

On a slightly different note, She Who Must Be Obeyed reckons that Black Watches are for funerals, so I am frowned upon for wearing the Back Cadisen I bought, but I also bought a Rose Gold version from Ochstin and I can wear that with impunity |> GB did have the black version if you are interested, it uses the Miyota movement and is a Longines homage:









Best regards
Jim


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

puremoe said:


> Hi all, newbie here. Sorry in advance I can't post any links for the watches mentioned below.
> 
> I came across these two models, AESOP 1001G & StarKing AM0184, and with AliX's "Brands Sales Week" coming in 7 days, I'm tempted to snag either one.
> 
> ...


I bought the Aesop a while ago, and do not like it at all. Looks much better on the photos, but in the hands it was a disappointment for me. There is a very obvious, in your face plastic ring between the dial and the crystal, which the pics dont show. It completely spoils the look of the watch (again, for me). Looks and wears smaller than 39mm.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Sorry I don't have a picture with it on a black strap at the moment, I spent the Summer with it on an old Purple Perlon ;-) which is about to get washed and dumped if it still looks as if it has had better days, but then this year was and still is very humid and sweaty, (I know too much detail b-) ) I am looking for a good looking black rally type leather strap, I will post a picture if and when I locate The One :-! It may or may not suit it but I guess that it might be the right one. (A friend suggested a rubber diver, but he had drunk his share and somebody else's of a very nice Chianti Classico so you can judge that as you like :think
> 
> On a slightly different note, She Who Must Be Obeyed reckons that Black Watches are for funerals, so I am frowned upon for wearing the Back Cadisen I bought, but I also bought a Rose Gold version from Ochstin and I can wear that with impunity |> GB did have the black version if you are interested, it uses the Miyota movement and is a Longines homage:
> 
> ...


Thanks again and I don't mind lots of details . It's better to have to many details then not enough.

Sent from my LG G6 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi, How does "Brands week" compare to November 11 sale ? I noticed some "brands week" prices are already available from the mobile phone app.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

My Dom M79 strap length says : "Band Length: 19.4cm" : i need to replace it, it has already lost 2 loops and is soon going to be completely torn. Is 19 mm going to be the right size for this ? What would be a good price for real leather and long lasting quality ? Thanks


----------



## puremoe (Aug 20, 2018)

sheraz said:


> I bought the Aesop a while ago, and do not like it at all. Looks much better on the photos, but in the hands it was a disappointment for me. There is a very obvious, in your face plastic ring between the dial and the crystal, which the pics dont show. It completely spoils the look of the watch (again, for me). Looks and wears smaller than 39mm.


Oh snap, really? What kind of plastic ring?

Do you have any pics that shows what it really looks like? I can't really make it out from the low res pics on AliX reviews, lol...it looks like it's a shiny sunburst dial no matter how closely I look at it.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

nolanm said:


> A number of deals are looking really good if sellers dont jack up their prices. I've got 3 watches from Benyar in the cart and also considering the Holuns IWC homage and possibly the Nakzen pagoda if it drops too.


Beware the Holuns IWC homage. My first example delivered had these faults:















A few discussions later I got a replacement, after it was suggested that I could get somebody to, or take it apart myself to fix

The movement inside is this:









So I hope that the movement outlasts the battery, as it has not had a very good write-up by some people here, just do a quick search for Sunon

As a homage it is OK, but overall I prefer the Automatic homage from Parnis, to my eyes it looks better and although it is not a Chronograph, it works better! The Chrono on the Holuns is only for 1 minute elapsed time, which as a Chrono is a bit short to say the least.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

So how many watches has everyone got in their cart ready for the sale then? I currently have 7  and a bigger watch box to hold them all.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Are watch boxes on sale too?
Very clever on their part


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

The watches i want are more expensive in the sale then without. So i'll wait


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

puremoe said:


> Very interesting, thanks! I read some threads about both the 1813 and DG2803, and it does seem like the DG2803 is quite a reliable movement. I can't seem to find a track record on the 1813 though.
> 
> Your Guanqin GJ16033 uses the DG2803 too right? How has that been holding up since you got it in May?
> 
> ...


My Guanqin GJ16033 has been problem free. Because I've bought several watches this year, it doesn't get a lot of wrist time lately. It was originally running about -5 spd, but now that seems to have switched to about +5 spd. Surprisingly accurate in either case, with none of the second hand stutter that some people notice on these Miyota based movements. The rotor noise is noticeable on this model. I have a Carnival 8818G (Conquest homage) with a 2813 (BJWAF?), that is church quiet, but that may be more a function of its case design and 100M WR seals.

As for the Starking, I've read various reviews on WUS, and some members have not been impressed with the movement. They have reported power reserves in the 30-35 hour range, while others are more in the 40-42 hours of similar 21,600 vph, 2813 movements. Unlike Dixmont or Nanning, Starking doesn't have 60 years experience building movements. The SK series 1813 has been modified from the proven 2813 design to run 33% faster, so some teething problems are not totally unexpected.

Originally, Starking created Shenzhen Jingrui Watch Movement Co. Ltd., to produce tourbillon calibers. I'm not sure how long the 1813 has been in production. A few sources say the Starking started the company in 2005, while many others state the actual founding date as 2014. The 1813 design may be less than 4 years old, although Dixmont had a similar 28,800 movement called the 4813. Starking may have either license copied, or reverse engineered the DG4813. Starking claims to have added 3 jewels to the 2813 design, for a total of 25 jewels. The DG4813 is only a 22 jewel movement.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Sorry I don't have a picture with it on a black strap at the moment, I spent the Summer with it on an old Purple Perlon ;-) which is about to get washed and dumped if it still looks as if it has had better days, but then this year was and still is very humid and sweaty, (I know too much detail b-) ) I am looking for a good looking black rally type leather strap, I will post a picture if and when I locate The One :-! It may or may not suit it but I guess that it might be the right one. (A friend suggested a rubber diver, but he had drunk his share and somebody else's of a very nice Chianti Classico so you can judge that as you like :think
> 
> On a slightly different note, She Who Must Be Obeyed reckons that Black Watches are for funerals, so I am frowned upon for wearing the Back Cadisen I bought, but I also bought a Rose Gold version from Ochstin and I can wear that with impunity |> GB did have the black version if you are interested, it uses the Miyota movement and is a Longines homage:
> 
> ...


My Carnival 8818G doesn't seem that overwhelmingly black, since it came on a very nice bracelet. While the bracelet has black ceramic (tungsten carbide?) center inks, the stainless steel links tone down the overall effect. The trade-off is the Carnival uses a Chinese 2813 movement, and not a Miyota 8215, and a VERY Chinese brand name (not "Carnival"). The "Swiss branded" Jianianhua Hwguoji 8818G is rated at 100M WR, and the movement is almost inaudible. I'm not sure about the other brands, but this version also has lume on the 12, 6, dial indices and hour/minute hands. Of course being Chinese, the lume while quite bright initially, doesn't last very long.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

There are a few "real" discounts. Some brands (e.g. Carnival) doubled the prices days ago. Other brands just drop the price one or two euros. I wanted to buy a Parnis Pilot (ST36, € 36,58) but, unfortunately mywatchcode Store "discontinued selling this product" ;-)


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> My Carnival 8818G doesn't seem that overwhelmingly black, since it came on a very nice bracelet. While the bracelet has black ceramic (tungsten carbide?) center inks, the stainless steel links tone down the overall effect. The trade-off is the Carnival uses a Chinese 2813 movement, and not a Miyota 8215, and a VERY Chinese brand name (not "Carnival"). The "Swiss branded" Jianianhua Hwguoji 8818G is rated at 100M WR, and the movement is almost inaudible.


HoustonReal, how accurate is your 8818G ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> HoustonReal, how accurate is your 8818G ?


It runs a bit fast, but I haven't bothered to time it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

For those who don't already know, *AliPrice.com*, *AliTools* and *AliSuperstar.com* offer historic pricing for Ali Express items, in the same way CamelCamelCamel works on Amazon. They provide a good way to check if the "Sale" prices are really a good deal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My Ali favs are fake/barely discounted in the coming sales week so I don't think I will shop. Fyi I'm waiting mainly for a drop of price on the Forsining FSG9413:









What will you guys put in your basket next week?

Nicolas


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Even now that it is on my wrist I can't believe I grabbed this little wonder for less than 75€. 
A well finished classic design, 316L stainless steel, sapphire glass, a light elegant bracelet with solid end links and, icing on the cake, a hi-beat Miyota 9015 movement inside. 
I'm very happy!


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't know why, but that watch looks terribly out of place on your wrist. Probably it's too small?
Or maybe the picture angle?
To me, it seems like a toy. Sorry, I really meant no offense. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Aeryn said:


> I don't know why, but that watch looks terribly out of place on your wrist. Probably it's too small?
> Or maybe the picture angle?
> To me, it seems like a toy. Sorry, I really meant no offense.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


it looks like a womens watch that's why


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

deleted


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> I don't know why, but that watch looks terribly out of place on your wrist. Probably it's too small?
> Or maybe the picture angle?
> To me, it seems like a toy. Sorry, I really meant no offense.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Well, I really can't understand, maybe is the angle as you suggest. 
Because my wrist is not small, at 19 cm, but neither huge and the watch is 40mm in diameter without crown which is the maximum I consider for a dressy watch. 
I just have a Bambino at 41mm, but all the rest of my dressy watches are 40mm or smaller. 
I can accept larger cases for sporty watches, I have 2 M-Force, 1 Grand Diver and 3 Barbos, but this is another kind of story.
Anyway I like how the Nakzen fit my wrist and this is what counts. I think that with a black leather strap it will look even better.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

oinofilo said:


> Well, I really can't understand, maybe is the angle as you suggest.
> Because my wrist is not small, at 19 cm, but neither huge and the watch is 40mm in diameter without crown which is the maximum I consider for a dressy watch.
> I just have a Bambino at 41mm, but all the rest of my dressy watches are 40mm or smaller.
> I can accept larger cases for sporty watches, I have 2 M-Force, 1 Grand Diver and 3 Barbos, but this is another kind of story.
> Anyway I like how the Nakzen fit my wrist and this is what counts. I think that with a black leather strap it will look even better.


I think the shape of the lugs and the 20mm lug width contributes to the smaller look. I agree that a leather strap in place of the blingy bracelet will help. The jeweled hour markers are a bit of a problem as well.

All my opinion obviously and what you think is really what matters.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

oinofilo said:


> Well, I really can't understand, maybe is the angle as you suggest.
> Because my wrist is not small, at 19 cm, but neither huge and the watch is 40mm in diameter without crown which is the maximum I consider for a dressy watch.
> I just have a Bambino at 41mm, but all the rest of my dressy watches are 40mm or smaller.
> I can accept larger cases for sporty watches, I have 2 M-Force, 1 Grand Diver and 3 Barbos, but this is another kind of story.
> Anyway I like how the Nakzen fit my wrist and this is what counts. I think that with a black leather strap it will look even better.


I think the shape of the lugs and the 20mm lug width contributes to the smaller look. I agree that a leather strap in place of the blingy bracelet will help. The jeweled hour markers are a bit of a problem as well.

All my opinion obviously and what you think is really what matters.


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

puremoe said:


> Oh snap, really? What kind of plastic ring?
> 
> Do you have any pics that shows what it really looks like? I can't really make it out from the low res pics on AliX reviews, lol...it looks like it's a shiny sunburst dial no matter how closely I look at it.


I do not have it anymore, gifted to somebody. Attaching a pic to show what kind of ring I mean. The pic is _not_ from the Aesop, but from a cheap quartz watch I took apart.

The ring is used as spacer between the dial and the crystal. On many watches the top of the case is machined in such a way that the crystal sits on it, and the dial is held in place either from the bottom, or by the "lid" of the case. In this Aesop, you see the plastic ring at the edge of the dial, not shiny stainless case wall. The ring also appears thicker/ wider that the one in the pic due to the smaller diameter.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

oinofilo said:


> Even now that it is on my wrist I can't believe I grabbed this little wonder for less than 75€.
> A well finished classic design, 316L stainless steel, sapphire glass, a light elegant bracelet with solid end links and, icing on the cake, a hi-beat Miyota 9015 movement inside.
> I'm very happy!
> View attachment 13415055


If this watch had another dial, like the Starking AM0184/AM0255 or a Seiko SARB033, I would be really lusting after it. Nakzen also had a Roman dial 9015 powered watch. If they could just make a plain indices, non-jeweled dial version, it would be WIS worthy.

This Descrier pair doesn't look bad, but somehow misses the mark. The brand name leaves me cold. If it was like a Semdu, and actually had a sterile dial I might bite. The Alibaba listing claims you can buy 1pc for $100, with price breaks starting at 50 MOQ.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> I don't know why, but that watch looks terribly out of place on your wrist. Probably it's too small?
> Or maybe the picture angle?
> To me, it seems like a toy. Sorry, I really meant no offense.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Yes you did.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Yes you did.


An online offense? On purpose?! Prepare the torches and pitchforks!!!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I think that watch looks great, but for me if it did not have the Faux Jewels at 12,3,6,9 it would be better! That is the only reason that stops me from getting one.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I don't want to impose, so, as a token of apology, I'm going to sharp the knife and commit seppuku. ️


mougino said:


> An online offense? On purpose?! Prepare the torches and pitchforks!!!


Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> I don't want to impose, so, as a token of apology, I'm going to sharp the knife and commit seppuku. ️
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Nothing better than traditions


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

2 simple digital watches 





and crash test


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

Is the Jaragar A569 aka M24 aka Monaco ever on .........s on sale on any specific shop you guys would know of?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pedrorq said:


> Is the Jaragar A569 aka M24 aka Monaco ever on .........s on sale on any specific shop you guys would know of?


JARAGAR Stainless Steel Square Transparent Case Back High Quality Auto Movement Men's Mechanical Watch Male Wristwatch Relogio *(US $20.64 sales price instead of US $20.99)* [from Ali Express]... not much of a bargain IMO


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

mougino said:


> JARAGAR Stainless Steel Square Transparent Case Back High Quality Auto Movement Men's Mechanical Watch Male Wristwatch Relogio *(US $20.64 sales price instead of US $20.99)* [from Ali Express]... not much of a bargain IMO


Why is that? A mechanical watch, from a reasonably famous Chinese brand, for $20 seems like a bargain


----------



## xtomashx (Jul 14, 2018)

What a beautiful watch. I must buy it  someone have it?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pedrorq said:


> Why is that? A mechanical watch, from a reasonably famous Chinese brand, for $20 seems like a bargain


That's its normal price. The movement is very crude but does the work. The watch overall is just worth $20, but not much more.



xtomashx said:


> What a beautiful watch. I must buy it  someone have it?


I purchased it something like 10 months ago. I wore it yesterday but otherwise it doesn't see a lot of wrist. It's cool looking but that's all, if you look too closely the magic breaks: shiny alloy case, bad finish, crude movement... It should have a ~1 year lifespan at most (which is not so bad for a $20 watch I guess ^^)

Nicolas


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

mougino said:


> That's its normal price. The movement is very crude but does the work. The watch overall is just worth $20, but not much more.
> 
> I purchased it something like 10 months ago. I wore it yesterday but otherwise it doesn't see a lot of wrist. It's cool looking but that's all, if you look too closely the magic breaks: shiny alloy case, bad finish, crude movement... It should have a ~1 year lifespan at most (which is not so bad for a $20 watch I guess ^^)
> 
> Nicolas


I totally understand what you mean  I do have a Jaragar that has lasted me 6 or 7 years now, no complaints, which is great for a $15 mechanical watch  Sure if that Monaco model would come down to $10-$15, would make things even better!


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

I see that this beauty is going on sale for close to $40 usd.

Parnis PA001HA

Is it worth it?


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

mougino said:


> That's its normal price. The movement is very crude but does the work. The watch overall is just worth $20, but not much more.
> 
> I purchased it something like 10 months ago. I wore it yesterday but otherwise it doesn't see a lot of wrist. It's cool looking but that's all, if you look too closely the magic breaks: shiny alloy case, bad finish, crude movement... It should have a ~1 year lifespan at most (which is not so bad for a $20 watch I guess ^^)
> 
> Nicolas


that looks pretty cheap when close up.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

7ths0n said:


> I see that this beauty is going on sale for close to $40 usd.
> 
> Parnis PA001HA
> 
> Is it worth it?


Where is it at $40? Minimum I see on Ali is $60


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

what do you guys think of this one? nH35 and the design looks pretty good

https://......./2NeE1my


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

what do you guys think of this one? nH35 and the design looks pretty good

http://bit.do/evhvW


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

I try posting the link but since I am new here I was not allowed to.
Here /item/44mm-classic-parnis-luminous-seagull-6497-movement-hand-winding-mens-watch-PA01/1945959899.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7b6f2e0eKxkwKd
Just and ali website before the forward slash


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

7ths0n said:


> I try posting the link but since I am new here I was not allowed to.
> Here /item/44mm-classic-parnis-luminous-seagull-6497-movement-hand-winding-mens-watch-PA01/1945959899.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7b6f2e0eKxkwKd
> Just and ali website before the forward slash


:-----(


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> :-----(
> 
> View attachment 13418021


Yup, that is the one. 
So, what do you think?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

7ths0n said:


> Yup, that is the one.
> So, what do you think?


I wanted to buy one myself! "Sorry the current product is sold out" that's the issue o|
Maybe I'll fall back on Starking AM104 :think:


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

7ths0n said:


> Yup, that is the one.
> So, what do you think?


I don't think thats cheap at all.... i see these for USD 50 all day everyday.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> I don't think thats cheap at all.... i see these for USD 50 all day everyday.


 "Sale price € 36,43" "Sorry the current product is sold out" o|o|o|


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

7ths0n said:


> Yup, that is the one.
> So, what do you think?


The movement inside is a beauty. It is a very basic movement without any complications. I like how the back of the watch is open en the movement just fills the whole case. If you want to start with watchmaking I would recommend to start with this watch. It is somewhat big though, with a big crown like that. I was thinking about getting it too, for 40 dollar, until I was reading it was sold out 

Edit: putting together a similar watch from parts is fun to do too: 



Bit more expensive though.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Veda88 said:


> The movement inside is a beauty. It is a very basic movement without any complications. I like how the back of the watch is open en the movement just fills the whole case. If you want to start with watchmaking I would recommend to start with this watch. It is somewhat big though, with a big crown like that. I was thinking about getting it too, for 40 dollar, until I was reading it was sold out


I got a similar one off eBay, but with the subdial at 6'o clock. I totally second your opinion on the movement: it's a beaut'


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

This EIKY is only $3.49 during the coming sale. It's a decent design and not an homage of anything AFAIK, I'll snag one, it'll make a change


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I wanted to buy one myself! "Sorry the current product is sold out" that's the issue o|
> Maybe I'll fall back on Starking AM104 :think:


Yeah, I might get a starking as well.


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a moonhase watch? I saw some quartz Aesom moonphase (not 24hour)...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

7ths0n said:


> Can anyone recommend a moonhase watch? I saw some quartz Aesom moonphase (not 24hour)...


This seems like the best value option:

http://soo.gd/5mI9


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> This one seems to have some good reviews:
> 
> ZRGY
> 
> ...


Looks like a 24-hour dial, not moon phase.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

7ths0n said:


> Can anyone recommend a moonhase watch? I saw some quartz Aesom moonphase (not 24hour)...


The Reef Tiger RGA1928 has a real moonphase. Sometimes available for $100. I have one and like it.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> :-----(
> 
> View attachment 13418021


 Here's mine:



















I got this a few months back and it gets a lot of wrist time. Lovely large Flieger dial and the onion crown gives a very gratifying feel when you wind the watch. The only thing I didn't like is the strap it came with but the great thing is, this can be teamed with both leather and Nato straps so that's not a problem at all.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

hello, been away from this forum for quite sometimes. today i have sudden urge to look up for new watch but with tight budget i decided to look for some ali-special. i wanted an auto/mechanical with sapphire, and after some acrobatic sorting and filter, it narrowed down to those two:
https://www..........s.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.39.76646b39ngJoy4







https://www..........s.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.55.76646b39ngJoy4








both with what looks like nice blue dial on black pvd case seems nice.

i'm particularly fond of the first watch because other than auto and sapphire, it also going to scratch an old unscratched pilot watch itch to me but the subdials and questionable pusher kinda cooled me off of it. the second watch would be nice occasional dress watch to my daily g-shock, but the gold hands looks kinda... off?

looked up for the brand in this thread but no conclusive opinion. what do you gentlemen here think? or did anyone here have these particular watch models for a hands on experience review?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tintin82, how accurate is your Parnis?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> what do you guys think of this one? nH35 and the design looks pretty good
> 
> CADISEN Luxury Brand Men's business watch steel men watch automatic mechanical male wirstwatch waterproof thin relogio masculino-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


I had a look at this watch a while back for myself, but I have a bit of an issue with the "Jewels" at 12 & 6, but that is my personal issue with styling and has nothing to do with the watch itself and it's time keeping ability. I own two Cadisen watches one has a Miyota movement and the other has the Seiko NH35 movement. Both are very good watches for the money and I don't have an issue with either of them, so my advice is it you like it and the price is right for you then get it!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone have one of these, or any experience with Parnis watches in general?

I've been eyeing this one up for a while, but now with the sale price at £74 ($95) I'm really tempted.

http://soo.gd/9awU









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I had a look at this watch a while back for myself, but I have a bit of an issue with the "Jewels" at 12 & 6, but that is my personal issue with styling and has nothing to do with the watch itself and it's time keeping ability. I own two Cadisen watches one has a Miyota movement and the other has the Seiko NH35 movement. Both are very good watches for the money and I don't have an issue with either of them, so my advice is it you like it and the price is right for you then get it! Best regards, Jim


 +1 Also the diamonds are false, this seems obvious but who knows ; i must add that they can fall too. I had one ith diamonds : they fell , then the dial fell too, hopefully the seller sent another one  But this could be saddening process when you chase for something nice and then it vanishes  If it is the movement (Nh35) you're looking for you can find it cheaper


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> This seems like the best value option: 5mI9


 This one i would have bought a bit ago, even bought one that was a scam.. i do not want it anymore for now i think it has a lot of complications and if you're looking for something reliable this could not help/matter in time. There's a 'one more watch' video on this model, have a look if you have enough time, it's interesting


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Veda88 said:


> Edit: putting together a similar watch from parts is fun to do too:
> 
> 
> 
> Bit more expensive though.


 Thanks for the video, one crown broke on a Parnis of mine, thus this comes at the right time


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

If i could i'd buy these from Nakzen : https://fr.alie_press.com/item/-/32908560792.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7e222e0ebnpg4a https://fr.alie_press.com/item/NAKZ...858.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2d5d2e0e9qKxqq https://fr.alie_press.com/item/NAKZ...869.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3fd42e0eHe3Raf https://fr.alie_epress.com/store/pr...12010612/itm2home-1.8148356.12.23922878hws17L https://fr.alie_press.com/store/pro...12010612/itm2home-1.8148356.42.23922878ROE0Im


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Looking for advice. Received another Binger from Ali. The frame for the date window was dislodged and stuck over the 8 hour marker. I informed the seller, and the response was that I could airmail the watch back for a replacement, or get up to a $15 credit to have it repaired locally. The only watch dude near me is very high end (would charge $200+) and I don't want to wait two months for a replacement on this $70 watch. What should I ask for in response, or should I file a dispute?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

And it's not even sure that the watchman near you will accept to take the watch. I'll file a dispute, but i read that Ali closes the account if you open too much . Have you experienced this or do you happen to know if this is true ? So be careful about this and maybe take the cash.. 
(anothe seller once asked me 5€ to send again a 35€ watch, so 15$ for you seems ok). This is the problem with quality, it's difficult to trace/find the _real_ price for it. Are you prepared to repair by yourself ? I guess a lot go thru this way.

Who is the seller ? I had one who paid for the return of the watch and repaired it for free too. 
If you know any like these please share (mine is outside of Ali ,attract watch on Ebay).


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

manchette said:


> And it's not even sure that the watchman near you will accept to take the watch. I'll file a dispute, but i read that Ali closes the account if you open too much . Have you experienced this or do you happen to know if this is true ? So be careful about this and maybe take the cash..
> (anothe seller once asked me 5€ to send again a 35€ watch, so 15$ for you seems ok). This is the problem with quality, it's difficult to trace/find the _real_ price for it. Are you prepared to repair by yourself ? I guess a lot go thru this way.
> 
> Who is the seller ? I had one who paid for the return of the watch and repaired it for free too.
> If you know any like these please share (mine is outside of Ali ,attract watch on Ebay).


The seller is BINGER Outlets Store. They responded very quickly to my message, and they shipped fast (received in 3 weeks to California.) And earlier watch from them was perfect, and would still order from them again. I suspect very rough handling during transit. I may just accept the $15 and try the repair myself. I have the tools, but probably not the skills, lol.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)




----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the one I built using the movement out of an Akribos I got new for under $30 and a case, crown, dial and hands I sourced from eBay. It was a wonderful learning experience.



























Ale De Alis said:


> Tintin82, how accurate is your Parnis?


I can't speak for his, but my home built runs for approximately 50 hours and maintains about +3 over that period.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

my review abou this jaragar watch 







mougino said:


> JARAGAR Stainless Steel Square Transparent Case Back High Quality Auto Movement Men's Mechanical Watch Male Wristwatch Relogio *(US $20.64 sales price instead of US $20.99)* [from Ali Express]... not much of a bargain IMO


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

Any thoughts about this Nakzen SS5043G watch..?

Price will be $39 on sale in 3 days.


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> Looking for advice. Received another Binger from Ali. The frame for the date window was dislodged and stuck over the 8 hour marker. I informed the seller, and the response was that I could airmail the watch back for a replacement, or get up to a $15 credit to have it repaired locally. The only watch dude near me is very high end (would charge $200+) and I don't want to wait two months for a replacement on this $70 watch. What should I ask for in response, or should I file a dispute?
> 
> Do you have a pic of the back?
> 
> ...


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

manchette said:


> And it's not even sure that the watchman near you will accept to take the watch. I'll file a dispute, but i read that Ali closes the account if you open too much . Have you experienced this or do you happen to know if this is true ? So be careful about this and maybe take the cash..


File a dispute. The watch is clearly broke. $15 is not going to solve the issue. And the part about Ali closing accounts for too many disputes is most likely BS. I have filed a number of disputes. My account is still open. Every dispute has been successful

As long as you
1. try to resolve it first with the vendor
2. Dispute if the vendor's solution is not satisfactory
3. Provide clear pics / documentation of the issue

Ali is very user supportive

Most vendors try to throw out a BS offer like the $15 in this case. Tell them that is unacceptable and you need a full refund as the watch is broke and it will cost over 200 to have it repaired by a shop near you. You will be successful and get a full refund based on the pic you posted


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> File a dispute. The watch is clearly broke. $15 is not going to solve the issue. And the part about Ali closing accounts for too many disputes is most likely BS. I have filed a number of disputes. My account is still open. Every dispute has been successful
> 
> As long as you
> 1. try to resolve it first with the vendor
> ...


Agreed. I've had to use the dispute system twice so far.

- Once for a an item that I received a tracking number for that didn't work, and the seller didn't respond to messages. I requested a full refund, and got it.

- The second I received an item that looked used, scratches etc. I request a partial refund (you suggest how much). It was about 40% of the total value. I got this one too.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Agreed. I've had to use the dispute system twice so far.
> 
> - Once for a an item that I received a tracking number for that didn't work, and the seller didn't respond to messages. I requested a full refund, and got it.
> 
> ...


I opened a half-dozen of disputes, but never for a non-working tracking #... For me that's pushing it too far: you can't have e.g. a decent NATO strap for $2 free shipping and get it reimbursed 'cause the tracking doesn't work 

My last dispute was in June against the "Age Girl" store. Age Girl watches are replicas. Very BAD replicas all the more... Fake daytona with subdial hands falling at day 1 for $90? Yes please!  AliX gave me all my money back and allowed me to keep the fake (I later on made it a gift. From me. To my trashcan) My biggest deception is that AliX did not even try to close the store, so they keep selling overpriced defective knock-offs w/o being worried. I haven't done any AliX purchase since... Kind of disgusted me from the platform 

Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I opened a half-dozen of disputes, but never for a non-working tracking #... For me that's pushing it too far: you can't have e.g. a decent NATO strap for $2 free shipping and get it reimbursed 'cause the tracking doesn't work
> 
> My last dispute was in June against the "Age Girl" store. Age Girl watches are replicas. Very BAD replicas all the more... Fake daytona with subdial hands falling at day 1 for $90? Yes please!  AliX gave me all my money back and allowed me to keep the fake (I later on made it a gift. From me. To my trashcan) My biggest deception is that AliX did not even try to close the store, so they keep selling overpriced defective knock-offs w/o being worried. I haven't done any AliX purchase since... Kind of disgusted me from the platform
> 
> Nicolas


The tracking number one was for a watch. It wasn't just the tracking number though. The seller wouldn't respond to messages. Also the watch was then removed from their store. It was dodgy to say the least. I don't think they posted it at all. As they only marked it as sent after I messaged them to see when it would be. As it hasn't shipped after 4 days.

The way the dispute system works is that they have 4 or 5 days to reply to the dispute. If they don't it's automatically closed, and you get the refund amount requested.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

Sanda G-Shock clones (293/294 ladies size). Incredible value although accuracy can be way off on some |>









Sinobi chrono (Heuer Autavia GMT style). Chrome plate case, Sunon movement, awful bracelet, dial printing slightly off and not lumed. Nothing special <|









Vinoce V6332222. Nice stainless construction and bezel, screw-down crown, Miyota 2115 quartz, strap good but won't last long. Highly recommend |>


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GeneralPatton said:


> Sanda G-Shock clones (293/294 ladies size). [...]


Thanks for the short reviews! Very valuable  I saw these blue-jeans g-shock homages while browsing, are you happy about them?


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

HELP!
I have $60 USD and plan to spend them on a watch(s) for the ali sail. I can't make up my mind. Here are all the watches that I am interested in. What would you recommend?

https://www.ali__press.com/item/-/32870073108.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3f162e0eWPymJx

https://www.ali__press.com/item/-/32873499914.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3f162e0eWPymJx

https://www.ali__press.com/item/-/32841056958.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3f162e0eWPymJx

https://www.ali__press.com/item/-/32854560941.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3f162e0eWPymJx

https://www.ali__press.com/item/200...384.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3f162e0eWPymJx

https://www.ali__press.com/item/AM0...409.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3f162e0eWPymJx

https://www.ali__press.com/item/-/32870073108.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.276.66293c008ayP8t

Please help me out and thank you very much!


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> Here's the one I built using the movement out of an Akribos I got new for under $30 and a case, crown, dial and hands I sourced from eBay. It was a wonderful learning experience.
> 
> View attachment 13420837
> 
> ...


How much did it cost you to make it?
I am interested in doing it myself so if you could share some links I would be grateful


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Thanks for the short reviews! Very valuable  I saw these blue-jeans g-shock homages while browsing, are you happy about them?


Yeah the black denim version looks great and via eBay was less than £5. These are my daily grab-and-go watches.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> File a dispute. The watch is clearly broke. $15 is not going to solve the issue. And the part about Ali closing accounts for too many disputes is most likely BS. I have filed a number of disputes. My account is still open. Every dispute has been successful
> 
> As long as you
> 1. try to resolve it first with the vendor
> ...


I replied to the seller that I would return the watch and accept a new replacement with them paying all shipping per their offer. They asked me find out the cost of shipping the watch back, which turns out the be around $70 with usps priority int'l. I let them know and offered to take a $35 credit and fix the watch myself. If they reject, then I will file a dispute and seek a full refund. Thanks for all of the feedback, very helpful!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> I opened a half-dozen of disputes, but never for a non-working tracking #... For me that's pushing it too far: you can't have e.g. a decent NATO strap for $2 free shipping and get it reimbursed 'cause the tracking doesn't work
> 
> My last dispute was in June against the "Age Girl" store. Age Girl watches are replicas. Very BAD replicas all the more... Fake daytona with subdial hands falling at day 1 for $90? Yes please!  AliX gave me all my money back and allowed me to keep the fake (I later on made it a gift. From me. To my trashcan) My biggest deception is that AliX did not even try to close the store, so they keep selling overpriced defective knock-offs w/o being worried. I haven't done any AliX purchase since... Kind of disgusted me from the platform
> 
> Nicolas


So if your $2 nato strap does not show up and the tracking number does not work - you would not file a dispute??? Why? it is not your fault

I have filed disputes for very low dollar items when an item does not arrive. No issue, Ali always has refunded my money. if an item does not arrive, no matter the cost that is not your issue, it is the vendor's. They need to make it right.

As to fakes, I filed a few disputes for fakes I received (not necessarily because they were fakes but because they had issues. And I gave the vendor a chance to first resolve the issues - I was not going to dispute just because it had a fake logo. Alas, the vendors did not work with me to resolve it so I filed the dispute and won full refunds and kept the watch). While Ali does not close the store for just one instance, they do ding the store for every dispute. And fakes get dinged more than other issues. So many dings and the store will disappear. but it would be absolutely silly to close a store because just one person reported receiving a fake

I just checked - I have 65 Ali orders and I have filed 10 disputes. Not all my orders are watches - I buy a lot of other things. Two disputes for fakes, 3 where the product never showed up (including one that cost $1), 3 partial disputes where they shipped a Euro plug on an electrical device when I clearly specified USA plug and they were shipping to the USA )on these I only asked for partial refund equal to the cost of buying plug adapters), one where the item was poorly packaged and arrived cracked and one where the description and size was not accurate.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> So how many watches has everyone got in their cart ready for the sale then? I currently have 7  and a bigger watch box to hold them all.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have a few items in my cart. Probably will get 2 or 3, or 4...


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Any chance finding the pagani automatic version (no chronograph) of the watch on previous post?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

7ths0n said:


> HELP!
> I have $60 USD and plan to spend them on a watch(s) for the ali sail. I can't make up my mind. Here are all the watches that I am interested in. What would you recommend?
> 
> https://www.ali__press.com/item/-/32870073108.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3f162e0eWPymJx
> ...


Hello,
I'll go for the Starking and the Aesop


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> So if your $2 nato strap does not show up and the tracking number does not work - you would not file a dispute??? Why? it is not your fault.


You need to read my post more carefully. Of course if the protection period ends and the item is not received I would file a dispute, regardless of a tracking number working or not. But if a few days after shipping the tracking does not work, I would not:


mougino said:


> I opened a half-dozen of disputes, but never for a non-working tracking #...


Anyway we're out of subject, as OP already said it was 1 factor among others, with the seller closing shop, not responding to message and all, of course he was correct in opening a dispute.

Nicolas


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> I'll go for the Starking and the Aesop


Starking YES :-! Aesop not so sure :think:

Best regards
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a nice vintage looking watch from Parnis. Which seems like a bit of a bargain.

http://soo.gd/JGvC









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

This one is my 2d Chinese watch, a delight, i recommend it, i was using it a lot. Nonetheless mine fell once and was broken, so be careful with it. I like a lot its design and still do 
After a while strap will be dirty and you maybe will want to change it. But here it is not the best price you're showing above, i got mine for 32€ !


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

;=) May i ask you about next sale in Ali Express : is it possible to add all the coupons we have for 1 item ? Do you know how it will work ? I tried but it says the coupons are not available yet. Usually i can't use more than a $2 select coupon for 15$. (also sometimes the product is offering select coupons, i have some and it doe not appear from the cart when i thick the box it says i have no coupon available (?) ) Thanks


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER, go for it! ST25 inside, uncanningly accurate! Sale price about € 45. I've would have bought it myself, but this month I'm going to spend my money for a Seagull 1963


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> This one is my 2d Chinese watch, a delight, i recommend it, i was using it a lot. Nonetheless mine fell once and was broken, so be careful with it. I like a lot its design and still do
> After a while strap will be dirty and you maybe will want to change it. But here it is not the best price you're showing above, i got mine for 32€ !


This is the only one I can find on sale at Ali at all. If you could post a link to where it's cheaper, then please do.


Ale De Alis said:


> No1VIPER, go for it! ST25 inside, uncanningly accurate! Sale price about € 45. I've would have bought it myself, but this month I'm going to spend my money for a Seagull 1963


It is very tempting. But I also want these too.

That Seagull 1963 is really nice, but too rich for me.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

7ths0n said:


> How much did it cost you to make it?
> I am interested in doing it myself so if you could share some links I would be grateful


I apologize for the late reply.

I believe the cost breakdown is as follows:

Movement: $13.98 (Amazon. List price was $38.98, I used a $25 gift card to bring down the price.)
Case/Crown: $30 (eBay)
Dial: $9.95 (eBay) 
Hands: $8.00 (eBay)
Total: $61.93

I'm sorry I can't help with links. The eBay sellers are either defunct or no longer carry the items. The watch (that I took the movement from) is no longer available on Amazon.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

double post, when i posted came an error saying i add posted once already .. and needed to wait 10 seconds. But i had no chrono on me  
It's actually the same bug we see all the time, isn't it possible to solve it ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> This is the only one I can find on sale at Ali at all. If you could post a link to where it's cheaper, then please do.It is very tempting. But I also want these too.


The one i had was from Ebay, but now i saw it around 80$ (attract watch seller).


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

mougino said:


> I received my first (out of two) 11.11 purchase today, a Sinobi "Seamaster" deep blue. Fairly disappointed by the overall quality  the case alloy looks very bad, almost plastic-like, the bezel has a lot of "give", the bracelet is absolute rubbish, the lume is non existent, except for the bezel dot where it's passable. The watch somehow doesn't "feel" like 44mm (although I measured it and it's really 44mm), is it due to the too big bracelet? the hands looking too tiny compared to the ad? the inexisting domed crystal? Difficult to say...... But I don't see a lot of positive about the watch  maybe I'll try with a NATO, see if it changes my perception...
> 
> Nicolas


hi pal
sorry if i quoted the old post
i don't own sinobi watch and i don't think to get one in the near future right now, but i'm just enjoying read some reviews about sinobi watch and got some positive posts about them including this one 
and if i'm not wrong sinobi said if this one has steel case but you said if it's just an alloy, is it true? 
the others said if it's brushed style but the picture you attached seems like not a brushed and didn't look so good
it scares me if many china watch companies (the low ones) didn't tell the truth about their specs, mostly the cases and movement, like they said japanese movemnt but only sunon when we opened it :think:

regards


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

one more, anyone knows the movement in this rooster starking? is it dixmount like DG2813? i wonder if i can replace it with miyota myself and it's still cheaper option
the only back picture that i found is this one, not very clear







carnival has it with miyota movt but the price is almost 3x than this one

the link of rooster starking : bit.......ly/2PBubMW


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

goberm said:


> hi pal
> sorry if i quoted the old post
> i don't own sinobi watch and i don't think to get one in the near future right now, but i'm just enjoying read some reviews about sinobi watch and got some positive posts about them including this one
> and if i'm not wrong sinobi said if this one has steel case but you said if it's just an alloy, is it true?
> ...


I have the Sinobi 1132, Black&Red version. The case has a sand blasted finish that doesn't match anything else. I was going to return mine because it was advertised as the 10 ATM version, and they sent me a 3 ATM model. I really just didn't like the quality. Rather than paying for an Amazon RMA, Sinobi returned my money and told me to keep the watch. I never wear it, because it feels pretty cheap. The bezel is really loose, but the watch looks good from a few feet away.

Bottom line, it's a $20 watch that doesn't punch above its weight. Don't expect a great bargain, or a watch that's worth considerably more than you paid. $20 quality for $20 paid.

The Nakzen Pagoda SL1006 starts at $20.48 on the Ali Ex Brand Sale, and a much better buy. Before you pay, send the seller a message with the discount code "WUS2018" to get an additional $1 off (it takes a few hours to a full day to see the discount applied before you pay).

Ruimas also has a $19.99 dress watch (RL6711G), with sapphire, that will be $17.49 before any other coupons. Neither will scratch a diver itch, but they're much better watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

goberm said:


> View attachment 13427859
> 
> one more, anyone knows the movement in this rooster starking? is it dixmount like DG2813? i wonder if i can replace it with miyota myself and it's still cheaper option
> the only back picture that i found is this one, not very clear
> ...


Carnival uses a Beijing Watch Factory, 2813 style movement. Starking uses all in-house movements (Shenzhen Jingrui Mvements), possibly an SK Series, 2813 style that has been redesigned to run at 28,800


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Hello guys, I was hoping I could use this .........s sale to get this sinobi I like, but I cannot find it anymore, no luck with searches..

I can only find the quartz chronograph version, or a new dive version that is not as beautiful as this one.

Anyone has a link for this one?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

AlexCristiano said:


> Hello guys, I was hoping I could use this .........s sale to get this sinobi I like, but I cannot find it anymore, no luck with searches..
> 
> I can only find the quartz chronograph version, or a new dive version that is not as beautiful as this one.
> 
> Anyone has a link for this one?


Here you go:

http://soo.gd/9XiD

You might also like this one:

http://soo.gd/Ytal


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Any of you Chinese watch experts know of any affordable chronograph piece that uses the Seiko Mecca-Quartz VK-6x movements on .........s? I'm interested in these movement's which I hear are themselves quite cheap. Most of the watches that use them seem to be quite expensive. 

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

Jammybstard said:


> Any of you Chinese watch experts know of any affordable chronograph piece that uses the Seiko Mecca-Quartz VK-6x movements on .........s? I'm interested in these movement's which I hear are themselves quite cheap. Most of the watches that use them seem to be quite expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


I have the Benyar branded version of this. It is a very attractive watch in person, and the VK67 movement is a treat.









Q5eh


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> I have the Benyar branded version of this. It is a very attractive watch in person, and the VK67 movement is a treat.
> 
> View attachment 13428207
> 
> ...


I have a Seiko SSBXX Chrono Watch with one of these Meca-Quartz movements and I will say that it is a great movement, a quartz accuracy movement with a Chrono Mechanism that behaves like a full blown mechanical chronograph, but without the servicing issues! You need to try one to see it work and for this money it is a silly price.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

bug


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Is the Benyar this one ? How do you know it's a Seiko movement , have you opened it ? 
https://fr.alie_press.com/store/pro...8.0&pvid=2d48ec2e-1ef5-4052-8995-f905cb97a51d

Any other interesting watches with Seiko movements from the xpress ?

Thanks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jammybstard said:


> Any of you Chinese watch experts know of any affordable chronograph piece that uses the Seiko Mecca-Quartz VK-6x movements on .........s? I'm interested in these movement's which I hear are themselves quite cheap. Most of the watches that use them seem to be quite expensive.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


The Parnis Pilot series use a VK64:

On AliX here in black and here in white both on sale for $90 [found cheaper: see below].










I own the black model, in fact I'm wearing it today. It's a splendid piece  I got it at 100€ so tomorrow's sale is a nice discount 

[edit] even found the white one at 59€ on special sale!! and the black one is at 69€ here...

[edit2] source for movements here and here.

Cheers
Nicolas


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> The Parnis Pilot series use a VK64:
> 
> On AliX here in black and here in white both on sale for $90 [found cheaper: see below].
> 
> ...


That watch looks very wearable Nicolas, but having bought a Seiko Diver just yesterday, I think that should I buy that I might get seriously Harmed!!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> That watch looks very wearable Nicolas, but having bought a Seiko Diver just yesterday, I think that should I buy that I might get seriously Harmed!!
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


I'm with you brother  I have the black one but the white looks sooo tempting.. but the is no way my other half would let this pass..


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

BalooSD said:


> Looking for advice. Received another Binger from Ali. The frame for the date window was dislodged and stuck over the 8 hour marker. I informed the seller, and the response was that I could airmail the watch back for a replacement, or get up to a $15 credit to have it repaired locally. The only watch dude near me is very high end (would charge $200+) and I don't want to wait two months for a replacement on this $70 watch. What should I ask for in response, or should I file a dispute?
> 
> View attachment 13420349


A local place charged me $10 for the job, 5 years ago. Clearly, the hassle is worth more. I guess the path to resolution depends on whether you find the seller is operating in good faith and the relationship you have/want to have with the seller.

Probably no watchmakers on this thread, but a watchmaker who values your past/future business would be more reasonable with their price. Heck, I've gotten freebies from folks who wanted my return business ( sadly, not watch makers).


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> The Parnis Pilot series use a VK64:
> 
> On AliX here in black and here in white both on sale for $90 [found cheaper: see below].
> 
> ...


That does look like ok really nice I have to say.
I've never owned a Parnis I always get hung up on the Parsnip, Courgette name thing.

It does look really nice. I wonder if there's a Sterile version

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jammybstard said:


> That does look like ok really nice I have to say.
> I've never owned a Parnis I always get hung up on the Parsnip, Courgette name thing.
> 
> It does look really nice. I wonder if there's a Sterile version
> ...


Not as far as I know, sorry.

Nicolas


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks, those 2 where the ones I was able to find. I would prefer the automatic, no-chronograph version..

But your link enabled me, lol... ended up getting one of those blue chronograph

Thanks! 


No1VIPER said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://soo.gd/9XiD
> 
> ...


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Just a heads up, this is an homage to Panerai Radomir 1940, I would guestimate around 85% is the same. It doesn't bother me but some people seem allergic to seeing a watch too similar to another.



mougino said:


> The Parnis Pilot series use a VK64:
> 
> On AliX here in black and here in white both on sale for $90 [found cheaper: see below].
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

So what's everyone bought in the sale so far then?

I'm still yet to pull the trigger, as all the bits I have in my cart total £186 ($240) 









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> So what's everyone bought in the sale so far then?
> 
> I'm still yet to pull the trigger, as all the bits I have in my cart total £186 ($240)
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I made one purchase. Turns out that you get some sort of credit towards a coupon every time you add an item to your cart. I had 200+ credits, which I was able to cash in for a $10 (maximum) coupon towards my purchase. Got the Parnis Aquatek for $80. So add a bunch of items to your cart to get more credits!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Is the Benyar this one ? How do you know it's a Seiko movement , have you opened it ?
> https://fr.alie_press.com/store/pro...8.0&pvid=2d48ec2e-1ef5-4052-8995-f905cb97a51d
> 
> ...


It says Cal. 67 on the back, denoting VK67. I haven't opened my example, but others have opened theirs and confirmed it is a Seiko.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> So what's everyone bought in the sale so far then?
> 
> I'm still yet to pull the trigger, as all the bits I have in my cart total £186 ($240)
> 
> ...


Have you (or any of the posters in this thread really) bought leather straps on Ali before? How is the quality, are they even genuine? 
In my experience every leather strap I got with an Ali watch was pretty bad so far, mostly fake leather or just super thin. There are some designs I like though.


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I have the Sinobi 1132, Black&Red version. The case has a sand blasted finish that doesn't match anything else. I was going to return mine because it was advertised as the 10 ATM version, and they sent me a 3 ATM model. I really just didn't like the quality. Rather than paying for an Amazon RMA, Sinobi returned my money and told me to keep the watch. I never wear it, because it feels pretty cheap. The bezel is really loose, but the watch looks good from a few feet away.
> 
> Bottom line, it's a $20 watch that doesn't punch above its weight. Don't expect a great bargain, or a watch that's worth considerably more than you paid. $20 quality for $20 paid.
> 
> ...


thank you for your help, actually i followed this thread for about a month as silent reader and i already got my nakzen in blue color, i like it so far, nice specs and decent finishing 
considering the ruimas but i think the style is too formal for me, let's see it lather then
for diver i think about loreo for 200m depth but the price is not too far for automatic from geya with miyota movment and 20atm



HoustonReal said:


> Carnival uses a Beijing Watch Factory, 2813 style movement. Starking uses all in-house movements (Shenzhen Jingrui Mvements), possibly an SK Series, 2813 style that has been redesigned to run at 28,800


this in house starking should be the same with usual 2813, isn't it? i question if i can replace their movement with miyota movement  
btw beijing watch factory is still making their in-house movement for mid low tier? the last time i saw many of their entry series are using miyota movement after merged with fiyta, cmiiw


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm with you brother  I have the black one but the white looks sooo tempting.. but the is no way my other half would let this pass..


Nicolas, I have a plan  Maybe not a great plan, but a plan nonetheless. You have a black dial and my Seiko with a Meca-Quartz also has a black dial, now with the longer dark nights coming they are going to get harder to see in the twilight, I can see there is an argument for us both NEEDING the white dial version so as to save from any damage to our eyesight. I think that carefully presented as something we are doing for health reasons. The Mem Sahib often asks me to time something when I am wearing a Chrono, so I need to be wearing that one in the twilight and 'Struggle' to see it, get my drift? :-!

Best regards,
Jim

PS in case it all goes wrong, give me the name of the hospital to send the flowers to....................


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jammybstard said:


> That does look like ok really nice I have to say.
> I've never owned a Parnis I always get hung up on the Parsnip, Courgette name thing.
> 
> It does look really nice. I wonder if there's a Sterile version
> ...


Don't worry too much about the Parnis/Corgeut thing I have a Parnis Mechanical auto and a Miyota powered quartz Chrono and both are great watches that I would recommend, but please read the warning threads about how to buy one Before you pull the trigger, you need to spend more time researching the seller than the watch! Do that and you will get a great watch at a great price IMHO.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Has anyone come across or read anything about Yodeling watches?

https://yodeling.shop/collections/mechanical-watch


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

konax said:


> Have you (or any of the posters in this thread really) bought leather straps on Ali before? How is the quality, are they even genuine?
> In my experience every leather strap I got with an Ali watch was pretty bad so far, mostly fake leather or just super thin. There are some designs I like though.


I've not bought any yet, these will be my first. I looked at lots of didn't ones before deciding these served the best. These reason I chose this I've is that the seller specially shows pictures of the inside of them to prove they are genuine leather.

If they turn out not to be, you can just file s dispute and get a refund anyway.

http://soo.gd/zH9a









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Not to deter you from buy the strap but the second picture clearly shows some kind of fabric between top side and liner leathers.
I got so interested in making my own strap that I am now fully into leatherwork.
Now, there are videos on YouTube that even Hermes uses fabric in their leather straps and yet all craftsman I have observed use natural leather as filler material if needed at all (this depends on the nature of leather used, for example fish leather is naturally thin so you have to use some kind of filler, cow leather is thicker so there is no need for fillers).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This seems like a bargain for £39 ($50).

http://soo.gd/oEo8









Then perhaps add one of these. For £8 ($10)

http://soo.gd/IEY7


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

Is there a cheap alie watch that is exactly skx007 size?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> So what's everyone bought in the sale so far then?


An elastic loop band for exercising at my desk, a cigar lighter and this watch strap:








Total 9.90€

Nicolas


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> So what's everyone bought in the sale so far then?


So far just this. Fingers crossed it turns out well lol. USD $61 (plus Aussie taxes).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I finally bit the bullet, made a decision and ordered these 3 beauties. Plus a nice display box to store my growing collection.

I also ordered a couple of leather straps and a stainless steel bracelet which I posted early.

I definitely won't be buying anymore for a while now.










Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

still hoping some insight about these two... also maybe if there's alternative with a seiko mechaquartz inside around that price, i'd love to know too. no problem with model or color scheme, as long as it's not some gold watch or one with fake screws on the bezel ^^



domoon said:


> hello, been away from this forum for quite sometimes. today i have sudden urge to look up for new watch but with tight budget i decided to look for some ali-special. i wanted an auto/mechanical with sapphire, and after some acrobatic sorting and filter, it narrowed down to those two:
> https://www..........s.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.39.76646b39ngJoy4
> View attachment 13419111
> 
> ...


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

mougino said:


> An elastic loop band for exercising at my desk, a cigar lighter and this watch strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful strap! Got a link handy?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those still after the Starking AM0184. Here's a good review.















Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

goberm said:


> this in house starking should be the same with usual 2813, isn't it? i question if i can replace their movement with miyota movement
> btw beijing watch factory is still making their in-house movement for mid low tier? the last time i saw many of their entry series are using miyota movement after merged with fiyta, cmiiw


The new Beijing (Fiyta influenced) watches are using Miyota movements, but the Behai models and some of the reissues and older holdover watches are using Beijing in-house calibers. The Behai use the SB18 hand wind movement. Some others contain the BZ16R automatic, like the Original Model Reissue. A few others are utilizing the SB12 automatic. If Fiyta thinks they can use Miyota 82xx movements and not cheapen the brand, they're in for a rude awakening. I kinda liked the Architect Series, but the Miyota movements ruin them for me. I only want a Beijing made movement in my BJAWF watch.

For a time in the 1980's, Rolls Royce and Bentley V8's were so leaky and unreliable, some owners replaced their engines with Chevrolets. The cars were faster, and more reliable, but no one wanted them in the used market.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

goberm said:


> hi pal
> sorry if i quoted the old post
> i don't own sinobi watch and i don't think to get one in the near future right now, but i'm just enjoying read some reviews about sinobi watch and got some positive posts about them including this one
> and if i'm not wrong sinobi said if this one has steel case but you said if it's just an alloy, is it true?
> ...


It seems the quality on these Sinobi's vary. I own 3 of them and have been pleased. They look better than the approximately $20 I paid for them. Others have gotten lower quality versions - with not as good finishes and lower waterproof ratings. May be the vendor you are buying from or the batch. Seems Sinobi has made different versions of the same model


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> It seems the quality on these Sinobi's vary. I own 3 of them and have been pleased. They look better than the approximately $20 I paid for them. Others have gotten lower quality versions - with not as good finishes and lower waterproof ratings. May be the vendor you are buying from or the batch. Seems Sinobi has made different versions of the same model


I think the first batches were all 10 ATM. Now, Sinobi seems to have gone cheaper with only 3 ATM new versions. The 10 ATM models still available seem to be older stock. I can only judge the 1132 by the 3 ATM version Sinobi sent me off Amazon, and it feels so CHEAP! How good or bad is the bezel action on your 3 Sinobis? Mine is so loose, it's almost bi-directional.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> So what's everyone bought in the sale so far then?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Beside a bunch of card making trinkets for my wife worth over 120 USD, you mean?

A nice set of leather punch tools and a Starking. I am not crazy over red minutes on the dial but I am crazy over blue hands  I managed to grab one of those flying 5$ coupons and with 2$ seller coupon the watch cost me just over 32$.


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Vinoce advertises 20 ATM as their actual water resistance, and they etched "WATER RESISTANT 200M" on the back cover. I have a 30 ATM Croton that cost me $24, and a $40 Invicta that's rated at 200M, so it is possble in ths price range. The dial text on my Carnival 8818G "Conquest" says "300M/1000ft" (matching the Longines), but the back cover states "100M", which matches the seller descriptions.


Can confirm the Vinoce has a double-sealed screw-down crown, that's usually enough for Western brands to claim 200m. Crazy that their publicity shots all show the crown unscrewed though :-s


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

For the ones that are looking for the famous aquaracer homage, in this link you can find both the chrono and the 3 hands automatic

https://......./g9Vhhp

I hope the link works

Edit: second try https://......./2C3672G

Edit2: I surrender, I hope you can figure out with the following ali-link http://s..........s.com/YZBjuyuI


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

o410o said:


> For the ones that are looking for the famous aquaracer homage, in this link you can find both the chrono and the 3 hands automatic
> 
> https://......./g9Vhhp
> 
> ...


WUS' arbitrary censoring of URLs and URL shortening services is ridiculous.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ManOnTime said:


> WUS' arbitrary censoring of URLs and URL shortening services is ridiculous.


This one works well:

http://soo.gd/

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I think the first batches were all 10 ATM. Now, Sinobi seems to have gone cheaper with only 3 ATM new versions. The 10 ATM models still available seem to be older stock. I can only judge the 1132 by the 3 ATM version Sinobi sent me off Amazon, and it feels so CHEAP! How good or bad is the bezel action on your 3 Sinobis? Mine is so loose, it's almost bi-directional.


Ahh, that likely explains it. I bought mine very early on off Ali and I like mine. The first 2 I bought, the blue Oris homage and the Pepsi dial are both 10 ATM. The bezel action is good. Not loose at all and definitely not bi-directional. Now that said, they are not as good as some higher end Chinese brands (for instance I think all my Pagani Design watches feel like a lot more than I paid). But at least the original version I feel good about and they did not feel cheap

I guess the proof is that after the first two, I went and bought a Sinobi Clerc homage. Would not have done that if I thought they felt cheap (for example, I recently bought a Tomoro watch - that felt cheap - so I did not buy a different Tomoro version I was eyeing up). The Sinobi Clerc homage does not have a bezel so I can't comment on the bezel action on it.

I am guessing at some point they switched to the 3 ATM model and cheapened other aspects of the product. So someone buying now would need to be sure what version they are getting


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

So I really have no room for more watches. But i was browsing the brand sale and saw a couple that intrigued me. I am wondering if anyone knows anything about these brands or watches

note: At this point, given all the watches I own, I only want to buy something different / unique.

Anyone know anything or have any info they can share? thanks

First up - OUYAWEI

OUYAWEI link









Second idea - Tigershark:

Tigershark link


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> For those still after the Starking AM0184. Here's a good review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one looks great. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Guys I need your help! :-(

In this review ( 



 ) It appears that the Starking AM0184 handwinds while in some review on alix a customer says it doesn't. o|









To me handwinding is a deal breaker.
Can someone tell me with any certainty if this watch really handwinds?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pedrorq said:


> Beautiful strap! Got a link handy?


Here you go


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Guys I need your help! :-(
> 
> In this review (
> 
> ...


According to Starking, it definitely hand winds(auto Google translated from Chinese), which is what you'd expect from any 2813/Miyota 8200 based movement. They all hand wind, and most of the Chinese 28xx style movements hack.

The Miyota based, Sea-Gull ST17 removed the hacking lever from the ST16's fourth wheel, to add other complications, like small seconds. The Dixmont, Nanning and Beijing versions hack.

The Dixmont DG4813 is/was a similar 28,800 vph modification of the DG2813.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm tempted by the Casio World Timer with 10yr battery. It's 39€ on sale ($45). There's a better deal on eBay for 2 bucks less but the seller has mixed reviews. But the question is: do I need it?


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

I have one. Yes, it handwinds.


Ale De Alis said:


> Guys I need your help! :-(
> 
> In this review (
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Purchased a Binssaw automatic "tourbillon". Is this a true tourbillon? If so, how is it so cheap? Either way, it is a beautiful watch.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

jmreynolds said:


> Purchased a Binssaw automatic "tourbillon". Is this a true tourbillon? If so, how is it so cheap? Either way, it is a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


It's not a tourbillon.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm tempted by the Casio World Timer with 10yr battery. It's 39€ on sale ($45). There's a better deal on eBay for 2 bucks less but the seller has mixed reviews. But the question is: do I need it?


I own this watch. Just wore it on an intercontinental flight that had me tracking 3 time zones. It's delightful (and not only when flying). Do you need this watch? No. Do you need more delight in your life? Most people do.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I own this watch. Just wore it on an intercontinental flight that had me tracking 3 time zones. It's delightful (and not only when flying). Do you need this watch? No. Do you need more delight in your life? Most people do.


I do work with Indian developers, for US customers on several time zones, from France... So this watch could be useful. But I don't see myself wearing it everyday and depriving me of the joys of watch rotation. Dilemma, dilemma...


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> For those still after the Starking AM0184. Here's a good review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have a clue about the movement inside? Is it a DG4813? I see the DG4813 go on ebay for $45 cheapest, or elsewhere for $37+shipping. So for $38 shipped that's quite a nice deal, you get a lot of extra parts when buying just for the movement.


----------



## tycn (May 7, 2016)

Ian_61 said:


> No1VIPER said:
> 
> 
> > So what's everyone bought in the sale so far then?
> ...


No Aussie tax in ordering from .........s, in my experience!


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> I do work with Indian developers, for US customers on several time zones, from France... So this watch could be useful. But I don't see myself wearing it everyday and depriving me of the joys of watch rotation. Dilemma, dilemma...


It's Available cheaper on Amazon.fr for €30,81 (not able to post links but search on AE1200WHD)

An international jet-setting colleague has a silver one and uses it for UK, US, Japan and likes it. I tried it and found it a bit big (7" wrist) and the bracelet light and jangly. It has a small "analog" dial which I find annoying with the crosshairs barely indistinguishable from the "hands".

I went for an SKMEI instead for £9.47 in the Brands sale which in its Casio form is the AE500WEA for €27.90 on Amazon.fr - you can also get the 1200 in SKMEI form for nearly a third of the 1200 price. There is also a round case Casio AE1000W for €28 if you prefer that look over the 1200.

BTW for analog fun I quite like the Pulsar/Seiko 7t62 movement chronographs where the alarm subdial can function as a second time zone. I picked up a couple of used examples from eBay for about the price of those Casios.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Those Amazon.fr euro prices are creeping up as we speak, either they are taking the page hits and adjusting the price, or the pound is sinking again against the Euro - must check the news to see if the Tories have been talking up the no-deal again.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I do work with Indian developers, for US customers on several time zones, from France... So this watch could be useful. But I don't see myself wearing it everyday and depriving me of the joys of watch rotation. Dilemma, dilemma...


I think you need this watch in your Life Nicolas 

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I do work with Indian developers, for US customers on several time zones, from France... So this watch could be useful. But I don't see myself wearing it everyday and depriving me of the joys of watch rotation. Dilemma, dilemma...


I think you need this watch in your Life Nicolas 

Best regards
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Veda88 said:


> Does anyone have a clue about the movement inside? Is it a DG4813? I see the DG4813 go on ebay for $45 cheapest, or elsewhere for $37+shipping. So for $38 shipped that's quite a nice deal, you get a lot of extra parts when buying just for the movement.


Starking has its own movement manufacturer, Shenzhen Jingrui Movements, which it initially started to make tourbillon movements. They call this movement the SK Series 1813. While they may have gotten the idea from the DG4813, this is an in-house movement. Shenzhen Jingrui also produces the quartz chronograph movement in the BM0990. They actually have an extensive product line for a recent company.

1813-?????


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

tycn said:


> No Aussie tax in ordering from .........s, in my experience!


10% aussie tax applied at checkout in mine. Assuming you mean Ali express..

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

tycn said:


> No Aussie tax in ordering from .........s, in my experience!


Interesting. I just assumed GST was added as is usual now post the July change in GST legislation.









I tried something from another seller in my cart and there was no markup in the total. Maybe Ali are leaving it up to individual sellers (unlike eBay who now seem to collect GST on all purchases)?

Edit: seems to be adding GST for all sellers, you just don't see the extra until the second checkout page.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GarySeiko said:


> It's Available cheaper on Amazon.fr for €30,81 (not able to post links but search on AE1200WHD)
> 
> An international jet-setting colleague has a silver one and uses it for UK, US, Japan and likes it. I tried it and found it a bit big (7" wrist) and the bracelet light and jangly. It has a small "analog" dial which I find annoying with the crosshairs barely indistinguishable from the "hands".
> 
> ...


Does the Skmei have the same functionalities? Basically local time on 24 hr (it's a must) and of course several time zones...


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> It seems the quality on these Sinobi's vary. I own 3 of them and have been pleased. They look better than the approximately $20 I paid for them. Others have gotten lower quality versions - with not as good finishes and lower waterproof ratings. May be the vendor you are buying from or the batch. Seems Sinobi has made different versions of the same model





HoustonReal said:


> I think the first batches were all 10 ATM. Now, Sinobi seems to have gone cheaper with only 3 ATM new versions. The 10 ATM models still available seem to be older stock. I can only judge the 1132 by the 3 ATM version Sinobi sent me off Amazon, and it feels so CHEAP! How good or bad is the bezel action on your 3 Sinobis? Mine is so loose, it's almost bi-directional.


yes, you're right perhaps from different batch or sinobi decided to lower their specs or they think if previous batch didn't give enough profit, who knows 



HoustonReal said:


> The new Beijing (Fiyta influenced) watches are using Miyota movements, but the Behai models and some of the reissues and older holdover watches are using Beijing in-house calibers. The Behai use the SB18 hand wind movement. Some others contain the BZ16R automatic, like the Original Model Reissue. A few others are utilizing the SB12 automatic. If Fiyta thinks they can use Miyota 82xx movements and not cheapen the brand, they're in for a rude awakening. I kinda liked the Architect Series, but the Miyota movements ruin them for me. I only want a Beijing made movement in my BJAWF watch.
> 
> For a time in the 1980's, Rolls Royce and Bentley V8's were so leaky and unreliable, some owners replaced their engines with Chevrolets. The cars were faster, and more reliable, but no one wanted them in the used market.


thank you for your info
with miyota movement beijing + fiyta will not be a special thing for enthusiasts anymore, as it will be the same like any other watches, like parnis etc (with higher quality and prestige perhaps) 
but with miyota probably it's easier to reach the masses but not enthusiasts


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seems AliX doesn't have much offering when it comes to rectangle/square face mechanical watches without huge Western Arabic numerals.

Something like this:


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Does the Skmei have the same functionalities? Basically local time on 24 hr (it's a must) and of course several time zones...


I believe they do. Again, I can't post links but reviews of the SKMEI 1338 (the one I have purchased yesterday) and the 1335 (like the Casio you're interested in, even directly comparing it to the Casio) can be found on YouTube.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tycn said:


> No Aussie tax in ordering from .........s, in my experience!


My last Ali purchases had 10% GST added at checkout. I also received an email from Ali regarding this.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

GarySeiko said:


> I believe they do. Again, I can't post links but reviews of the SKMEI 1338 (the one I have purchased yesterday) and the 1335 (like the Casio you're interested in, even directly comparing it to the Casio) can be found on YouTube.


In the YouTube video "Casio Royal ripoff" commenters point out why bother with the SKMEI when the Casio 1200 is as cheap - the link in the video shows that Amazon US customers can buy the black version for $14.45, which is astonishingly cheap, but not shippable to EU (and even if it were, certainly not without incurring massive postal charges). According to camelcamelcamel, the UK price has dropped to 14.99 UKP, and in FR 24.93 euros on July 12. If you can bear to wait, it might drop again.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

These seem like a bargain for the price.
£15.80 ($20) and £17.56 ($22.50).

http://soo.gd/fAkg









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

GarySeiko said:


> In the YouTube video "Casio Royal ripoff" commenters point out why bother with the SKMEI when the Casio 1200 is as cheap - the link in the video shows that Amazon US customers can buy the black version for $14.45, which is astonishingly cheap, but not shippable to EU (and even if it were, certainly not without incurring massive postal charges). According to camelcamelcamel, the UK price has dropped to 14.99 UKP, and in FR 24.93 euros on July 12. If you can bear to wait, it might drop again.


But having actually viewed the videos, the SKMEI 1335 is dual time only with no useful function in the circular area top left, but the 1338 does cycle through the time zones. I think the real Casio 1200 is your best option, but from Amazon, not Ali.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> These seem like a bargain for the price.
> £15.80 ($20) and £17.56 ($22.50).
> 
> fAkg
> ...


I've been thinking about one of these ever since HoustonReal first mentioned them a few months back. I did go for one of the newer ultra-thin Nakzens instead for $20, very nice indeed. On these pagodas, the white dials are pearl white rather than silver/white sunburst according to HoustonReal, but for $22.75 I couldn't resist a blue faced model (see post #4217 for an actual owner's pic).


----------



## gsilkey (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone have any experience with Epoch pieces in general or their tritium watches specifically?

6023GN, 7009GN, 6026G, 6092G

Most have Miyota movements, some Sea Gull. Sapphire, and I really like the designs. However I'm a bit worried about spending the better part of $300 USD on a watch that might have iffy quality control or mediocre finished by.

Any thoughts?
Thanks!

Look what I found on .........s
http://s..........s.com/7bIjAVni

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

gsilkey said:


> Anyone have any experience with Epoch pieces in general or their tritium watches specifically?
> 
> 6023GN, 7009GN, 6026G, 6092G
> 
> ...


You need to be aware that WUS will 'dotify' everything Ali, so a URL shortening service needs to be used, like Soo.Gd , for example the 6023GN Short URL to Ali


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

gsilkey said:


> Anyone have any experience with Epoch pieces in general or their tritium watches specifically?
> 
> 6023GN, 7009GN, 6026G, 6092G
> 
> ...


I have the same reservations. Too expensive...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I've ordered the Starking AM0184









I'll keep you apprised of its accuracy ;-)


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

So its been over a month of daily use with the Starking. With minor issues with the movement, it has held up well. The only real complain about it the movement seems to lack refinement. When you adjust the date and push the crown back, you need to ensure its properly down or move it slightly counterclockwise which seems to disengage the crown properly. Sometimes you might think you have pushed the crown back and try to wind it but it will end up changing the date by 1 day if you dont do what I mentioned before. Also winding is not as fluid and easy as say Seiko NH35 and 36. but as movement is very reliable and accurate. I have used this daily for over a month now and its very accurate. Its not even off by 5 minutes in the entire month. Its less than 3 minute behind at this point from the day i set it synced with the online timeis site. 
So its just lack of refinement that might be the issue with this starking. Can be ignored at this price.

Put it on a fun nato strap. I ordered it with the steel bracelet. Its alright. But I am not a bracelet guy.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

funkym0nkey said:


> So its been over a month of daily use with the Starking. With minor issues with the movement, it has held up well. The only real complain about it the movement seems to lack refinement. When you adjust the date and push the crown back, you need to ensure its properly down or move it slightly counterclockwise which seems to disengage the crown properly. Sometimes you might think you have pushed the crown back and try to wind it but it will end up changing the date by 1 day if you dont do what I mentioned before. Also winding is not as fluid and easy as say Seiko NH35 and 36. but as movement is very reliable and accurate. I have used this daily for over a month now and its very accurate. Its not even off by 5 minutes in the entire month. Its less than 3 minute behind at this point from the day i set it synced with the online timeis site.
> So its just lack of refinement that might be the issue with this starking. Can be ignored at this price.
> 
> Put it on a fun nato strap. I ordered it with the steel bracelet. Its alright. But I am not a bracelet guy.
> ...


By pure coincidence, I ordered not only the white Starking this morning but also the very same strap (amongst others inspired by Nicolas) (LPTN1116). I bought the strap for the colours, not specifically for the Starking, but it's nice to know it's a good combination!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> I've been thinking about one of these ever since HoustonReal first mentioned them a few months back. I did go for one of the newer ultra-thin Nakzens instead for $20, very nice indeed. On these pagodas, the white dials are pearl white rather than silver/white sunburst according to HoustonReal, but for $22.75 I couldn't resist a blue faced model (see post #4217 for an actual owner's pic).


That's the way it looked in the pictures they sent me, but the watch dial is actual more silver, than white IRL.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

bushu16 said:


> Has anyone come across or read anything about Yodeling watches?
> 
> https://yodeling.shop/collections/mechanical-watch


Those appear to be replica Xeric watches. Or rather, they claim to sell Xeric watches for unrealistically cheap.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Has anyone got any experience with BoBo Bird watches? Some of them seem quite nice.

http://soo.gd/lhLA

The issue with this though, is that it's really big. 45mm dial diameter.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Has anyone come across or read anything about Yodeling watches?
> 
> https://yodeling.shop/collections/mechanical-watch





hanshananigan said:


> Those appear to be replica Xeric watches. Or rather, they claim to sell Xeric watches for unrealistically cheap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone got any experience with BoBo Bird watches? Some of them seem quite nice.
> 
> http://soo.gd/lhLA
> 
> ...


I purchased one for the fun a while back: * absolute garbage*!  The indices are painted on the dial, very badly must I add. The wood wasn't smooth, some craters here and there, the movement was the summum of cheap noname quartz. I didn't manipulate it more than 10 seconds before throwing it in the trash.
Nicolas


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally bit the bullet, made a decision and ordered these 3 beauties. Plus a nice display box to store my growing collection.
> 
> I also ordered a couple of leather straps and a stainless steel bracelet which I posted early.
> 
> ...


I have had my eye on the chronograph and dive watch so you will have to let us know what the quality of the two are like once you get your hands on them!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

What would be the better choice between the DOM M-89BK-1M and the Starking AM0184?

I kinda prefer the all black of the DOM, but the Starking keeps seducing me with her Sapphire, better WR and high beat movement.

Does anyone have experience with both of these perhaps?

links:

https://nl..........s.com/store/pro...es-relogio-masculino/1668499_32852327758.html

https://nl..........s.com/store/pro...&terminal_id=3b4bfa819b824d4f9094040a4565bba9

I'm also curious if anyone has experience with this Mini Focus:









It's the MF0019G, link: https://nl..........s.com/store/pro...74c1-4210-bcb5-883e47d39e39&priceBeautifyAB=0

I really like the looks of it, but in my experience so far with cheap quartz watches I've learned that they all tick very loud with the exception of my 2 hands Curren and I just can't stand that. So if anyone could confirm if this one does or doesn't do that I'd e very thankful.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my EYKI 'pebble', still currently on sale for 2.99€. I like it!  It's on the small side at 36 mm case width, but it's very wearable even for me who wear 45+ mm watches. The lugs and pebble-shaped case are really original . The shiny black dial and white indices make it super legible, with a touch of orange on the seconds hand. The crab-claw lugs are a change from all my other watches!  I replaced the faux-leather strap with a 19 mm mesh bracelet that complements very well the silver case. The movement is a Japanese Miyota, and the case back even has a rubber seal for watter resistance!  Definitely an interesting watch for less than the price of a sandwich!!

Nicolas


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> I received my EYKI 'pebble', still currently on sale for 2.99€. I like it!  It's on the small side at 36 mm case width, but it's very wearable even for me who wear 45+ mm watches. The lugs and pebble-shaped case are really original . The shiny black dial and white indices make it super legible, with a touch of orange on the seconds hand. The crab-claw lugs are a change from all my other watches!  I replaced the faux-leather strap with a 19 mm mesh bracelet that complements very well the silver case. The movement is a Japanese Miyota, and the case back even has a rubber seal for watter resistance!  Definitely an interesting watch for less than the price of a sandwich!!
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks for the pics - it looks good, though I rather like the brown variant. But having bought some fabric 20mm NATOs this morning, was a bit disappointed to see the 19mm lug width. That is a bit of an odd size, most of what I see on Ali is 18 or 20. I'll get the brown one anyway and do some searching for something that might suit.


----------



## domoon (Apr 13, 2014)

EDIT: just found this youtube review, and it's not a mechaquartz: 



oof
question, does this model have VK63 in it or is it just happen to have same subdial layout? looked up for watches with vk63 and they usually have this layout. 24h at right, 60 minutes on left and small second at bottom. i've also tried to look up the "SI04" that listed in the image but got no hit.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


>


Indeed. There are so many red flags about that website than whole Soviet Union.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GarySeiko said:


> Thanks for the pics - it looks good, though I rather like the brown variant. But having bought some fabric 20mm NATOs this morning, was a bit disappointed to see the 19mm lug width. That is a bit of an odd size, most of what I see on Ali is 18 or 20. I'll get the brown one anyway and do some searching for something that might suit.


You could try to force fit a 20 mm NATO. My 19 mm bracelet has a little give of ~0 2 mm at the lug. But 19 mm is the true L2L, not 20, not 18 as indicated in the seller ad.

Nicolas


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Here is the NEW model:
> 
> *Nakzen SS4051G* "Pagoda" Ultra Thin Men's watch - *$19.99*
> 40mm x 7mm stainless steel case, stainless mesh band, Japanese quartz, 30M WR
> ...


Does the code "WUS2018" still apply on this Sale..? The Sale price is $17.99, can we still get $1 cut price to $16.99..?

And does anyone has real pictures of the black dial..?

- Thanks in advance -


----------



## tycn (May 7, 2016)

Techme said:


> tycn said:
> 
> 
> > No Aussie tax in ordering from .........s, in my experience!
> ...


You're right, I mustn't have noticed. There goes my plan!


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Has anybody ordered this Fngeen??

it looks to be a rather nice Aqua Terra hommage. automatic, 40mm, domed crystal

*$14*..... :0

what do you guys think? anyone tried one out or got one on order?

(they have a black one too)









https://www.aXXXxpress.com/item/201...152c-4543-8018-316f5521dbd6&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

bentl said:


> Has anybody ordered this Fngeen??
> 
> it looks to be a rather nice Aqua Terra hommage. automatic, 40mm, domed crystal
> 
> ...


I've ordered the black dial version about a year ago. It comes with a chromed alloy case, tongi movement and folded links bracelet.

The automatic module doesn't work efficiently and the watch will stop at night. You can hand wind the watch and, in that case, you'll get around 36h of power reserve.

The 20mm bracelet end links are not well finished and have some play. If you do not remove the bracelet, it will damage the chromed case. So, consider adding leather straps to the budget.

I don't have the watch anymore, so I can't attach pictures of it. Sorry.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

terrano_drift said:


> Does the code "WUS2018" still apply on this Sale..? The Sale price is $17.99, can we still get $1 cut price to $16.99..?
> 
> And does anyone has real pictures of the black dial..?
> 
> - Thanks in advance -


Nakzen has said that this code will always work for an extra $1 off. You don't pay until they adjust the price, so it's hard to get taken.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

I've had the Fngeen in question for about two years and it still works (haven't used it regularly though). It's pretty decent watch especially for the price. I think the movement is the Chinese standard movement so it doesn't hack but does have handwinding. The rotor doesn't quite charge the watch so handwinding is usually needed and I've encountered some cases of misaligned date with that movement. I think mine did run something like +30 sec per day but it's possible to try to adjust it by yourself. The watch looks quite nice with those blue hands and indexes and the dial has a sunburst effect but is a bit thick though. The bracelet is quite bad so I've used it on leather or Nato strap. Overall the watch is ok considering the price but nowadays one can get watches with better Seiko/Miyota movements for around $40-50 or even less so I would recommend those instead of the $10-15 mechanical ones. But at least the Fngeen looks quite good and if the movement works and keeps decent time it's a nice watch for the price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jdfernan said:


> I've ordered the black dial version about a year ago. It comes with a chromed alloy case, tongi movement and folded links bracelet.
> 
> The automatic module doesn't work efficiently and the watch will stop at night. You can hand wind the watch and, in that case, you'll get around 36h of power reserve.
> 
> ...


On most of these Tongji automatics, the power reserve will jump up if you remove the auto-winding module. Even with the efficient, magic lever system, the Sea-Gull ST17 automatic PR is 42 hours, but my hand-wind ST1700A Compadre managed 54 hours out of the box. The 17J Tongji hand wind movements were fairly respectable. The addition of an auto-winding module is often what makes them inaccurate and unreliable.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bentl said:


> Has anybody ordered this Fngeen??
> 
> it looks to be a rather nice Aqua Terra hommage. automatic, 40mm, domed crystal
> 
> ...


I know this one is considerably more, but for under $50 you can get the *Guanqin GJ16022*. The extra money gets you a real Sea-Gull ST16 automatic movement, all stainless construction, sapphire crystal, solid end links and a real link bracelet, basically a watch that will hold up well for a few years.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just got a starking quartz chrono.

Love the dial once I saw it. Found out later it is a homage of Piaget polo S.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just got a starking quartz chrono.

Love the dial once I saw it. Found out later it is a homage of Piaget polo S.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

mougino said:


> I purchased one for the fun a while back: * absolute garbage*!  The indices are painted on the dial, very badly must I add. The wood wasn't smooth, some craters here and there, the movement was the summum of cheap noname quartz. I didn't manipulate it more than 10 seconds before throwing it in the trash.
> Nicolas


lol what kind of self respecting man would wear a watch with "bobo bird" on the dial.


----------



## Watcher1988 (May 10, 2017)

LOL, can't believe that this thread exists....


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Watcher1988 said:


> LOL, can't believe that this thread exists....


Why not exactly?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I couldn't resist ordering this in the end. That's 4 watches I've ordered now during the sale 
It's a good job I ordered a big display box as well 









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Thrax said:


> It's not a tourbillon.


I figured as much, the ones I have seen go for tens of thousands of dollars minimum. But the Chinese do have a way of engineering things.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I couldn't resist ordering this in the end. That's 4 watches I've ordered now during the sale
> It's a good job I ordered a big display box as well
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Well done No1VIPER! :-!:-!:-!


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> On most of these Tongji automatics, the power reserve will jump up if you remove the auto-winding module. Even with the efficient, magic lever system, the Sea-Gull ST17 automatic PR is 42 hours, but my hand-wind ST1700A Compadre managed 54 hours out of the box. The 17J Tongji hand wind movements were fairly respectable. The addition of an auto-winding module is often what makes them inaccurate and unreliable.


In order to improve power reserve, you can also disable the clutch that's inside the mainspring barrel (after removing auto-winding module, of course).


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I've just found this on AliX in the AM0184's description (you have to scroll a bit)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

jmreynolds said:


> I figured as much, the ones I have seen go for tens of thousands of dollars minimum. But the Chinese do have a way of engineering things.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


You can find Chinese tourbillions for under $1,000.

http://www.good-stuffs.com/New-Sea-Gull-tourbillon-818900-wrist-watch_p_172.html

There is an in-depth review of these versus Swiss tourbillions somewhere on WUS. I believe the reviewer noted that the Chinese one worked well, but the Swiss was Superior in accuracy.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just found this on AliX in the AM0184's description (you have to scroll a bit)
> 
> View attachment 13437787


Hmm, just checked my order status, which was placed on Aug 27th, says "Awaiting shipment" and offers the option "Extend processing time". It also says the order will automatically be cancelled if the seller does not ship within 4 days. That's a bummer, but I'm prepared to wait. I'll keep an eye on it to see if it does ship. I've read that sellers may log a fictitious tracking number to stop the order being cancelled, but the instruction to +35 shipping days suggests they want the buyers to extend the shipping time. I've never done that before, I assume it's straightforward.

[edit] I've messaged the seller to ask if it will ship, or if I need to extend the shipping time.

What is a bit strange is there is one listing for the bracelet versions for £29.97, with another for the 4 versions for £30.84 to £32.96 (higher price for the bracelet). Both listing are from Starking official, with the same advisory in red. I paid 33.43 on 27/8. I guess I bought from the 4 version listing which was £3 more expensive than the 2 Watch listing for the same watch from ostensibly the same seller. What gives?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

GarySeiko, that's weird. I placed the order on Aug 28th and the order status is "Awaiting delivery". I received a confirmation email, too. Maybe they're going to ship your watch soon...


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> GarySeiko, that's weird. I placed the order on Aug 28th and the order status is "Awaiting delivery". I received a confirmation email, too. Maybe they're going to ship your watch soon...


Yeah I just got a notification that it had been paid successfully, but nothing on shipping. It was one of a batch of 4 watches I bought at the same time, the other 3 have shipped and are Awaiting delivery, but not the Starking. Just my bad luck it seems.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

GarySeiko said:


> Yeah I just got a notification that it had been paid successfully, but nothing on shipping. It was one of a batch of 4 watches I bought at the same time, the other 3 have shipped and are Awaiting delivery, but not the Starking. Just my bad luck it seems.


Which one did you choose? When I ordered mine, only the black dial with leather strap version was available.


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> You can find Chinese tourbillions for under $1,000.
> 
> http://www.good-stuffs.com/New-Sea-Gull-tourbillon-818900-wrist-watch_p_172.html
> 
> There is an in-depth review of these versus Swiss tourbillions somewhere on WUS. I believe the reviewer noted that the Chinese one worked well, but the Swiss was Superior in accuracy.


Thanks! Very interesting.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I found this Bauhaus-like watch I like : blue hands, white dial, date window......But....46.83$ looks quite "expensive" for this kind of quartz stuff on Ali. Do you guys have any other options/ideas ?

Thanks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cal11 said:


> Just got a starking quartz chrono.
> 
> Love the dial once I saw it. Found out later it is a homage of Piaget polo S.
> 
> View attachment 13436293


And you can take pride that it has an in-house movement, the Shenzhen Jingrui Movements TE787. Starking Group founded and owns the company.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> Hmm, just checked my order status, which was placed on Aug 27th, says "Awaiting shipment" and offers the option "Extend processing time". It also says the order will automatically be cancelled if the seller does not ship within 4 days. That's a bummer, but I'm prepared to wait. I'll keep an eye on it to see if it does ship. I've read that sellers may log a fictitious tracking number to stop the order being cancelled, but the instruction to +35 shipping days suggests they want the buyers to extend the shipping time. I've never done that before, I assume it's straightforward.
> 
> [edit] I've messaged the seller to ask if it will ship, or if I need to extend the shipping time.
> 
> What is a bit strange is there is one listing for the bracelet versions for £29.97, with another for the 4 versions for £30.84 to £32.96 (higher price for the bracelet). Both listing are from Starking official, with the same advisory in red. I paid 33.43 on 27/8. I guess I bought from the 4 version listing which was £3 more expensive than the 2 Watch listing for the same watch from ostensibly the same seller. What gives?


During a sale in March, the Starking BM0990 (Piaget Polo Chrono homage) was around $20. The blue one was sold out on the sale listing but was available for a higher price in another listing in the Starking Official Store. I asked why I could buy the blue one for $30, but it wasn't available for the sale price. They just said it was out of stock, and couldn't be sold at the lower price.

A few moths later I picked one up on Amazon for even less.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Which one did you choose? When I ordered mine, only the black dial with leather strap version was available.


I ordered the white with bracelet.

But the good news is that a check just now shows the status as "Awaiting delivery". Yes, it is 5.30am - nocturia, not an inability to sleep due to worry about watches, you'll be pleased to know. 

[edit] ... and they did reply to my message that it has been sent out. Phew. For one awful moment I thought I might be forced to buy another watch to keep me going in the meantime.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Notathome said:


> I found this Bauhaus-like watch I like : blue hands, white dial, date window......But....46.83$ looks quite "expensive" for this kind of quartz stuff on Ali. Do you guys have any other options/ideas ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 13438475


No date window and pleather, not bracelet, but I ordered this SKMEI ('Nomos-ine Tangential'?) a few days ago for just over 5 quid, $7.46 in the sale: SKMEI 9120

For a little more there is also the Hemsut HM2012

Check the thread "Comprehensive list of Alley Express homages". There is a handy Google spreadsheet shared which has links. The Nomos Tangente has quite a few homages. The Sollen is listed as medium quality, the SKMEI and Hemsut are Cheapos. There are better quality varieties from Sekaro, Natural park and Carnival (which is automatic for only a little more than the Sollen).


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

ordered this as basis for my first modding attempts, after discounts and coupons it was €10.50.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Bertl said:


> ordered this as basis for my first modding attempts, after discounts and coupons it was €10.50.


I paid $14 a couple of weeks ago, but it's a steal if I get a SS case with screw down crown.

Once it arrives, I'll share some pictures and then I plan to:
1. Remove magnifier
2. Remove auto-winding module
3. Remove brand from dial/replace dial
4. Apply luminova to hands/replace them
5. Disable mainspring barrel's clutch
6. Replace bracelet with a NATO strap

What are you planning to do?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Notathome said:


> I found this Bauhaus-like watch I like : blue hands, white dial, date window......But....46.83$ looks quite "expensive" for this kind of quartz stuff on Ali. Do you guys have any other options/ideas ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> View attachment 13438475


I like the look and one ad said that it had a Citizen movement. Some of the similar less expensive Ali watches with this look have shorter hands so I'm going to give this Sollen a try. Interestingly enough, a web search yielded that one store not part of Ali is selling it for $119.95 with a claimed MSRP of $149.99. That's a nice profit if they get any takers.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

jdfernan said:


> I paid $14 a couple of weeks ago, but it's a steal if I get a SS case with screw down crown.
> 
> Once it arrives, I'll share some pictures and then I plan to:
> 1. Remove magnifier
> ...


Let's wait if it really is SS and automatic...

My plan is to create an homage of the James Bond / Dr. No Sub and to give it a vintage look.

- remove the crown guards
- remove the magnifier
- not sure about the dial, either remove the brand and relume the indices in a more yellowish tone or replace the dial completely
- relume the hands
- and of course add a nato strap

First I thought about buying an homage that's close to the original but that's a good chance to attempt my first mod project.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Bertl said:


> ordered this as basis for my first modding attempts, after discounts and coupons it was €10.50.


I was tempted as it has a screw down crown, but the (translated) comments are not very encouraging "The strap is alloy, not Steel. The watch is lightweight. The gauge, the screw thread screw thread desen costs R. The pass of date does not pass up the 2. The magnifier is not centered foremost. The color blue is very successful. The bezel ring not going very exact and has much play." , "the Crown is to screw thread But not is seabream" and "Looks on good on wrist, feels good on wrist, fell of wrist in a couple of minutes:-( Pins on wristband were bend, could not be fixed. very bad quality."

Looking at other Woonuns, they seem just to be variants on Winner (of which I already have a one and also a Tevise Perlative Chronometer), so I'm not convinced enough to buy. As a piece to fouter about with, probably fine.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Bertl said:


> Let's wait if it really is SS and automatic...
> 
> My plan is to create an homage of the James Bond / Dr. No Sub and to give it a vintage look.
> 
> ...


Wow! You're going to remove crown guards from the case on your first mod... That seems the most difficult part of the job. Are you going to grind them off?


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

jdfernan said:


> Wow! You're going to remove crown guards from the case on your first mod... That seems the most difficult part of the job. Are you going to grind them off?


Maybe I'm a little too optimistic..?

I have a few cases lying around to practice but I thought of grinding with a Dremel.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> And you can take pride that it has an in-house movement, the Shenzhen Jingrui Movements TE787. Starking Group founded and owns the company.


Thanks for the info!

I thought it was the seiko vk64 mecaquartz at first as the layout is the same. Mine sadly has loose fitted hands so the min hand will jump quite a bit so it is quite impossible to set the exact time. The chronohand shakes too with movement.

CS is great tho. They are sending me another watch. Hope this is just my watch having loose fitted hands as I saw another having the same problem with his on his youtube video. Mine is much worse when pushing the crown back.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jdfernan said:


> I paid $14 a couple of weeks ago, but it's a steal if I get a SS case with screw down crown.
> 
> Once it arrives, I'll share some pictures and then I plan to:
> 1. Remove magnifier
> ...


What is the purpose of #5? Will it make it feel like a hand cranker once it's fully wound?


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

jdfernan said:


> I paid $14 a couple of weeks ago, but it's a steal if I get a SS case with screw down crown.
> 
> Once it arrives, I'll share some pictures and then I plan to:
> 1. Remove magnifier
> ...


I have read from more people that it's possible to disable the mainspring barrel's clutch. But I am unable to find anyone telling me how to do this. Do you know where to find something like a youtube video or a manual or so that tells how to do this? (or can you explain?)

The idea is indeed that it will stop winding at the end. An automatic winder will always allow you to be wound more (or well, actually what is happening is that the sping slips inside the case). This mod should stop the spring from slipping.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cal11 said:


> Thanks for the info!
> 
> I thought it was the seiko vk64 mecaquartz at first as the layout is the same. Mine sadly has loose fitted hands so the min hand will jump quite a bit so it is quite impossible to set the exact time. The chronohand shakes too with movement.
> 
> CS is great tho. They are sending me another watch. Hope this is just my watch having loose fitted hands as I saw another having the same problem with his on his youtube video. Mine is much worse when pushing the crown back.


The movement is loose when setting the time, so it's hard to hit the exact minute. BTW - The chronograph hands can be reset to straight up zero with the crown pulled out to the second stop, and pressing the pushers to advance the hands back to the right positions. Yesterday, I noticed the central second hand was off, and I went to reset it. As soon as I pulled out the crown, it reset to straight up.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

brandon\ said:


> What is the purpose of #5? Will it make it feel like a hand cranker once it's fully wound?


To fully take advantage of the increased PR advantages of reverting to hand-winding, apparently it's a necessary modification. Auto-winding is a trade off. The auto winding module and barrel clutch add drag to the movement, and decrease PR. On a Tongji 17J movement, the auto-winding is often so bad it's not worth the addition. Even on a good movement like the Sea-Gull ST17, the hand winder has a 12-14 hour PR advantage over the automatic ST17s.

Panerai makes an 8-day PR, double barrel, hand wind movement. Their automatics don't come close, with the best ones limited to 72-hour PR.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> brandon\ said:
> 
> 
> > What is the purpose of #5? Will it make it feel like a hand cranker once it's fully wound?
> ...


Indeed, mainspring clutch prevents overwinding, BUT doesn't let you fully wind the watch. That decreases PR considerably.

I couldn't find a video, but I'll try to explain the procedure (anyway, it's not rocket science).

Look at the attached image. On the top you can see that the clutch engages the barrel in a way that will slip if there is too much tension applied to the spring. All you need to do is remove the clutch from the end of the spring and bend it (the end of the spring should look like a hook).


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> The movement is loose when setting the time, so it's hard to hit the exact minute. BTW - The chronograph hands can be reset to straight up zero with the crown pulled out to the second stop, and pressing the pushers to advance the hands back to the right positions. Yesterday, I noticed the central second hand was off, and I went to reset it. As soon as I pulled out the crown, it reset to straight up.


Thanks great info again. Too bad mine is so loose that when the chronohand is just in the normal reset position at 12 it wil shake a bit when tilting. When crown s pulled out even worse the chronohand will sometimes just drop down south when adjusting time.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> The movement is loose when setting the time, so it's hard to hit the exact minute. BTW - The chronograph hands can be reset to straight up zero with the crown pulled out to the second stop, and pressing the pushers to advance the hands back to the right positions. Yesterday, I noticed the central second hand was off, and I went to reset it. As soon as I pulled out the crown, it reset to straight up.


Thanks great info again. Too bad mine is so loose that when the chronohand is just in the normal reset position at 12 it wil shake a bit when tilting. When crown s pulled out even worse the chronohand will sometimes just drop down south when adjusting time.


----------



## nickee (Oct 1, 2012)

Someone have a link for the Loreo Chronoscope?


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

A family of this Parnis model is complete. No more Parnis for me for now.

Bought them from ebay over the course of a few months from those sellers who were open to offers.

Gotta admit, I'm tempted to pull a trigger on Megir open heart but wallet says no chance specially after buying two Orients.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

nickee said:


> Someone have a link for the Loreo Chronoscope?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Loreo 6112 Chronoscope


----------



## jmreynolds (Jan 21, 2013)

Just showed up. I am surprised, it is a pretty substantial watch, both size and weight. Even though it was advertised as a tourbillon(It isn't), I really like it. It will do nicely as a dress watch.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

bearwithwatch said:


> A family of this Parnis model is complete. No more Parnis for me for now.
> 
> Bought them from ebay over the course of a few months from those sellers who were open to offers.
> 
> ...


Sell the Orients and get a family of Megir!


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

bearwithwatch said:


> A family of this Parnis model is complete. No more Parnis for me for now.
> 
> Bought them from ebay over the course of a few months from those sellers who were open to offers.
> 
> ...


The blue is a real eye catcher.


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ruimas RL6711G * Sapphire crystal, quartz watch - *$19.99* before coupons(My price comes down to *$14.99* YMMV)
> 40mm x 11.5mm stainless steel case, Japanese quartz, sapphire crystal, leather strap, 30M WR


Thanks

diameter: 39mm, with crown: 42mm, lug to lug: ~47mm, case thickness: 8mm
back case screws were loose, so it good idea tighten them.
movement VJ32B (so written), silent
some pictures (my wrist ~7.4")


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

ivarle42 said:


> Thanks
> 
> diameter: 39mm, with crown: 42mm, lug to lug: ~47mm, case thickness: 8mm
> back case screws were loose, so it good idea tighten them.
> ...


It looks much better then i expected.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

m3ga said:


> It looks much better then i expected.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


and strap are bretty OK too (~3 days and not yet changed it)
~2 days and ~ -2 sec


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Bozlum W30 review


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

Is the case stainless?



ivarle42 said:


> Thanks
> 
> diameter: 39mm, with crown: 42mm, lug to lug: ~47mm, case thickness: 8mm
> back case screws were loose, so it good idea tighten them.
> ...


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

sheraz said:


> Is the case stainless?


Dont know. (not rusting yet  ) Back and case feels like same material.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I wanted to share a nice little Flieger for $17: the Ananke AN23, not an AliEx item but a DH Gate one ([edit] also available on AliX: search for "Ananke"). Available with black, blue or white dial. I got the blue one. I particularly like the seconds on a subdial, nice onion crown, and gorgeous sunburst dial. The lume is not bad either but unfortunately limited to the hands, so pretty useless  Faux leather strap and clasp are branded, quite unusual at this price range. Really nice first impressions, I'll wear it tomorrow to confirm.

Nicolas


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> I wanted to share a nice little Flieger for $17: the Ananke AN23, not an AliEx item but a DH Gate one ([edit] also available on AliX: search for "Ananke"). Available with black, blue or white dial. I got the blue one. I particularly like the seconds on a subdial, nice onion crown, and gorgeous sunburst dial. The lume is not bad either but unfortunately limited to the hands, so pretty useless  Faux leather strap and clasp are branded, quite unusual at this price range. Really nice first impressions, I'll wear it tomorrow to confirm.
> 
> Nicolas


There are a few sellers on Ali, as low as $13.66 (but no orders and 95% feedback). How is it for setting the time accurately - does it have a cheapo's characteristic floppy/wobbly hands?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Can someone suggest watch(s) with 28800 bps movement.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Can someone suggest watch(s) with 28800 bps movement.


Starking makes several high beat autos. There may be more but the models I've found so far are the AM0184, AM0194, AM0143 and AM0187.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GarySeiko said:


> There are a few sellers on Ali, as low as $13.66 (but no orders and 95% feedback). How is it for setting the time accurately - does it have a cheapo's characteristic floppy/wobbly hands?


Yes, minute hand is wobbly when setting it. The movement says SUNON Model PE46 No "0" jewel.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Can someone suggest watch(s) with 28800 bps movement.


As mentioned, Starking makes a line of 2813-style movements, modified to run at 28,800 (SK Series 18xx).

Sea-Gull produces an ETA 2824-2 clone, the ST2130. Liaoning-Peacock makes the similar SL3000 series, as well as the 70-hour PR, SL66xx movements. Hangzhou makes a 75-hour, 28,800 bph "7000" series of movements. The ST2130 is the easiest one to find, other than the Starkings. There are other ETA 2824 clones in the market.

The most reliable option is to find a Miyota 9015 powered watch, which can sell for as little as $100.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Did you guys notice a raise in lost shipments recently? I just closed my 3rd dispute for an item still not delivered after purchase protection ended. All 3 purchases dating July or August...

Nicolas


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

mougino said:


> Yes, minute hand is wobbly when setting it. The movement says SUNON Model PE46 No "0" jewel.
> 
> Nicolas


Are this movement silent or noisy?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ivarle42 said:


> Are this movement silent or noisy?


Very silent! I cannot hear a tick, or very very muffled, when I press it against my ear (crystal or case back). One of the less noisy quartz I own without a doubt.
Nicolas


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

mougino said:


> Did you guys notice a raise in lost shipments recently? I just closed my 3rd dispute for an item still not delivered after purchase protection ended. All 3 purchases dating July or August...
> 
> Nicolas


I have noticed that some seller are better/faster shippers than others. For me, LOREO Official Store has been the worst, with a watch having been lost, then reshipped slowly, and a current order (my last from them) on July 11 still not showing up in the USPS system, so it may be a second lost watch. Keep Attract Store (Peter Lee), Benz watches Store (Nesun), and Parnis official store have been very fast and reliable for me. The best has been Geya Official Store. My Aug. 28 order already reached customs on Sept. 4!


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Did you guys notice a raise in lost shipments recently? I just closed my 3rd dispute for an item still not delivered after purchase protection ended. All 3 purchases dating July or August...
> 
> Nicolas


I had one delivery which went a couple of weeks beyond the purchase protection period - I had forgotten about it, but it turned up earlier this week. Was just a couple of dirt cheap plastic jobs, originally ordered June23rd. That was the first in over a year of making Ali purchases.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I had one from last winter that I disputed never-received, won, and the watch showed up like four MONTHS later. Very weird how that happens with some and others breeze through.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

The Mondaine backlight looks so damn' cool.

If somebody who already has some lume and is willing to experiment painting back of the hands on a cheapo, I will be delighted to see the results.
I'll try to get my hands on a pigment, but for the next month I'll be out of home travelling, so, it will take some time.


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> The Mondaine backlight looks so damn' cool.
> 
> If somebody who already has some lume and is willing to experiment painting back of the hands on a cheapo, I will be delighted to see the results.
> I'll try to get my hands on a pigment, but for the next month I'll be out of home travelling, so, it will take some time.


It will not charge as good as with regular applied lume, as it'snow not in direct light anymore. I think that it is not accidentally that the dial is white; that reflects light better.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Veda88 said:


> It will not charge as good as with regular applied lume, as it'snow not in direct light anymore. I think that it is not accidentally that the dial is white; that reflects light better.


My thoughts exactly.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

*Tomi slimline quartz*

Collected Tomi from the Post Office this morning (signed for package). Slim (8.8mm) with monochrome look, nice grey tones. Not a big watch - 40.5 to the crown, 38mm flat side to flat side. Slightly unusual thing is the dial is subdivided by 96. I guess that solves the problem of the indices never lining up . Clearly a Bell&Ross vibe going on and the strap is pants, but it came in a box with an extra battery, all for just over 5 pounds - what's not to like?


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

*Re: Tomi slimline quartz*

I see Tomi do a knock-off (sorry "homage") to the Lip Mach 2000, no sign of a chronograph sadly


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

*Re: Tomi slimline quartz*



GeneralPatton said:


> I see Tomi do a knock-off (sorry "homage") to the Lip Mach 2000, no sign of a chronograph sadly


They look like kids toys... Especially the bottom one.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wishiam (May 9, 2018)

I've been following this thread for a while and have even bought a couple Nakzens and SKMEIs.

I was wondering if there are any homages or watches similar to this one


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

wishiam said:


> I've been following this thread for a while and have even bought a couple Nakzens and SKMEIs.
> 
> I was wondering if there are any homages or watches similar to this one


This one is similar:

http://soo.gd/1XHM









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## wishiam (May 9, 2018)

Are Lige any decent quality? Some of their watches look cheap even from the photos alone.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

wishiam said:


> Are Lige any decent quality? Some of their watches look cheap even from the photos alone.


Based on the reviews and the price, it's seems alright. Stainless steel case and band, hardlex and 30m water resistant. I don't have any personal experience with Lige watches myself though.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Starking makes several high beat autos. There may be more but the models I've found so far are the AM0184, AM0194, AM0143 and AM0187.


is Starking the only one?


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

*Re: Tomi slimline quartz*



GarySeiko said:


> Collected Tomi from the Post Office this morning (signed for package). Slim (8.8mm) with monochrome look, nice grey tones. Not a big watch - 40.5 to the crown, 38mm flat side to flat side. Slightly unusual thing is the dial is subdivided by 96. I guess that solves the problem of the indices never lining up . Clearly a Bell&Ross vibe going on and the strap is pants, but it came in a box with an extra battery, all for just over 5 pounds - what's not to like?
> View attachment 13457949
> 
> View attachment 13457951


Looks more Slow Watches than B&R

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> As mentioned, Starking makes a line of 2813-style movements, modified to run at 28,800 (SK Series 18xx).
> 
> Sea-Gull produces an ETA 2824-2 clone, the ST2130. Liaoning-Peacock makes the similar SL3000 series, as well as the 70-hour PR, SL66xx movements. Hangzhou makes a 75-hour, 28,800 bph "7000" series of movements. The ST2130 is the easiest one to find, other than the Starkings. There are other ETA 2824 clones in the market.
> 
> The most reliable option is to find a Miyota 9015 powered watch, which can sell for as little as $100.


ahh thanks.. I missed this one


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just been searching through some of the cheaper offerings from Ali, and stumbled across this. It looks really nice for the price £3.49 ($4.50) 

They do a black dial version too. I'm tempted to get one of each for this price. Just pop it on another strap, and it'll look like a far more expensive watch I think.

http://soo.gd/m497









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just been searching through some of the cheaper offerings from Ali, and stumbled across this. It looks really nice for the price £3.49 ($4.50)
> 
> They do a black dial version too. I'm tempted to get one of each for this price. Just pop it on another strap, and it'll look like a far more expensive watch I think.
> 
> ...


This just shows how important as clean and clear dial is...and how easy is to ruin a watch with gawdy decorations.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Grrrr...never do "Quick reply" or you'll be seeing double.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

I ordered this one from Ruimas during last 'brands week' sale :
https://www.alie_press.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.42.25c74fc8fXtfnJ

The shop is supposed to soon add some models with japanese movements, i gave the photos in F72.

Maybe a discount soon also, so wait and see


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

My first Nakzen ever just reached me. Was bought during the sale for around $20 after coupons and must admit, this looks more stunning in person than it does on .........s. Very surprised by the quality of the strap. Its thin but I expected it to be garbage, but its in fact very good, soft and comfortable. This is possibly a strap monster as well. Will try it on other natos and blue leather straps I have. Very happy with this. I was tempted by pagoda but glad that I went with this.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Just in for $8. Really like the look of these 70s style led watches after watching a youtube vid.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

cal11 said:


> Just in for $8. Really like the look of these 70s style led watches after watching a youtube vid.
> 
> View attachment 13469397
> 
> ...


Lol, that watch is a true weapon.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Just came across this review and thought I'd leave it here:


----------



## funkym0nkey (Feb 3, 2018)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Just came across this review and thought I'd leave it here:


Yeah, it has been at this price for a while now. I just dont like the dial, else I would have grabbed this. Want a Miyota 9015 watch, but dont like dual texture dials.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

funkym0nkey said:


> Yeah, it has been at this price for a while now. I just dont like the dial, else I would have grabbed this. Want a Miyota 9015 watch, but dont like dual texture dials.


I hear ya. I'm not a big fan of the case shape myself and I would prefer the other watch in the video, but I need a black dial and can't stand the diamond at the 12 hour mark so that's a no go neither.

The search continues!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cal11 said:


> Just in for $8. Really like the look of these 70s style led watches after watching a youtube vid.
> 
> View attachment 13469397
> 
> ...


I've had mine for a few months now. It keeps horrible time  several minutes per day. But the look is awesome, I agree.


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

funkym0nkey said:


> My first Nakzen ever just reached me. Was bought during the sale for around $20 after coupons and must admit, this looks more stunning in person than it does on .........s. Very surprised by the quality of the strap. Its thin but I expected it to be garbage, but its in fact very good, soft and comfortable. This is possibly a strap monster as well. Will try it on other natos and blue leather straps I have. Very happy with this. I was tempted by pagoda but glad that I went with this.
> 
> View attachment 13469149


If that had Roman numerals it would scratch a very particular itch I have at the moment. :-(


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

funkym0nkey said:


> My first Nakzen ever just reached me. Was bought during the sale for around $20 after coupons and must admit, this looks more stunning in person than it does on .........s. Very surprised by the quality of the strap. Its thin but I expected it to be garbage, but its in fact very good, soft and comfortable. This is possibly a strap monster as well. Will try it on other natos and blue leather straps I have. Very happy with this. I was tempted by pagoda but glad that I went with this.
> View attachment 13469145
> View attachment 13469147
> View attachment 13469149
> ...


 >Feels a bit like Space Oddity  



 Watch looks pretty nice, thanks for sharing !


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I hear ya. I'm not a big fan of the case shape myself and I would prefer the other watch in the video, but I need a black dial and can't stand the diamond at the 12 hour mark so that's a no go neither. The search continues!


 I like the fake diamonds look, ... but i dislike when they fall, thus i would avoid a fake diamonds watch at this price.


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

funkym0nkey said:


> Yeah, it has been at this price for a while now. I just dont like the dial, else I would have grabbed this. Want a Miyota 9015 watch, but dont like dual texture dials.


that nakzen looks like a 20 dollar watch, ofc with the movement we know it's worth more, i'm talking about just the design.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cadisen C-1009G with Miyota 8215 and sapphire window


----------



## wishiam (May 9, 2018)

Ipse said:


> This just shows how important as clean and clear dial is...and how easy is to ruin a watch with gawdy decorations.


Are you saying this is clean and clear or ruined with the logo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I got myself one of those sterile dials and I am truly enjoy it, there is something in the design that is free of the name of the watch, it may sound silly but I find it liberating.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

wishiam said:


> Are you saying this is clean and clear or ruined with the logo?


The first - I should have phrased it differently: I like THIS one as the dial is clean and I hate to see how others want to impress by adding all kinds of textures/symbols/miles of text, etc.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Letter T said:


> I got myself one of those sterile dials and I am truly enjoy it, there is something in the design that is free of the name of the watch, it may sound silly but I find it liberating.


Interesting...personally I can't look at a sterile dial and not wonder what is missing. Not a brand snob but I'd like at least some logo if not text.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

This reminds me of an old saying (excuse the poor translation):
Different tastes for different people, said the devil before sitting on a bush of stinging nettle.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

mougino said:


> I've had mine for a few months now. It keeps horrible time  several minutes per day. But the look is awesome, I agree.


Same here. Just found out today. Several minutes a day is horrible for a quartz.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Is this a Sunon movement that's giving such a bad time ?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I've had mine for a few months now. It keeps horrible time  several minutes per day. But the look is awesome, I agree.


 Same here. Bought it a few months ago and the darn thing gains time. When I haven't worn it for days at a stretch ( as I tend to rotate my watches) I have to first re-set the time, which to me is rather annoying as most of the digital watches I have had in the past are from Casio and they all run spot on. When I'm in a rush I can just slap any of my Casio digitals on and they are as accurate as I had left them. Not this LED watch sadly.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

*Re: Tomi slimline quartz*



andrea__81 said:


> Looks more Slow Watches than B&R


Oh yes, same style just without the 24h single hand. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

1senki said:


> that nakzen looks like a 20 dollar watch, ofc with the movement we know it's worth more, i'm talking about just the design.


I really wish that these watches were 20$ because of the "poor design". I'll be all over them :roll:


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Same here. Bought it a few months ago and the darn thing gains time. When I haven't worn it for days at a stretch ( as I tend to rotate my watches) I have to first re-set the time, which to me is rather annoying as most of the digital watches I have had in the past are from Casio and they all run spot on. When I'm in a rush I can just slap any of my Casio digitals on and they are as accurate as I had left them. Not this LED watch sadly.


Several minutes per day is really too much for a quartz movement. A cheap 32768Hz tuning fork crystal (let's say 50ppm of frequency tolerance) should do it much better (about 2 minutes per month). And that's a type of crystal that is not designed for watches, but for basic electronic circuits.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jdfernan said:


> Several minutes per day is really too much for a quartz movement. A cheap 32768Hz tuning fork crystal (let's say 50ppm of frequency tolerance) should do it much better (about 2 minutes per month). And that's a type of crystal that is not designed for watches, but for basic electronic circuits.


Someone should crack that LED watch open, I'm intrigued


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Someone should crack that LED watch open, I'm intrigued


You might find an overworked exhausted midget there who was reported missing long ago


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> I really wish that these watches were 20$ because of the "poor design". I'll be all over them :roll:


none of these looks like the nakzen in the video.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

One of my Ali sale arrivals









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> One of my Ali sale arrivals
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dial would drive my OCD mad.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> That dial would drive my OCD mad.


Indeed, I thought California dials were bad, but even they don't make me play eeny, meeny, miny, moe (or however you say that when half of it is in Latin) every time I glance at the dial. :-d


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

cal11 said:


> Just in for $8. Really like the look of these 70s style led watches after watching a youtube vid.


i think there is a reason they went out of style after the 70s

But to each his own


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> i think there is a reason they went out of style after the 70s
> 
> But to each his own


70's style has been making a comeback for the past decade, but maybe we're too old fashioned to notice 

[edit] also the Nautilus, Royal Oak, or Polo S (among others) were introduced in the 70's and are still considered iconic designs today


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> 70's style has been making a comeback for the past decade, but maybe we're too old fashioned to notice
> 
> [edit] also the Nautilus, Royal Oak, or Polo S (among others) were introduced in the 70's and are still considered iconic designs today


The second watch is a Patek Philippe Nautilus (5711?), not a Piaget Polo S


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> 70's style has been making a comeback for the past decade, but maybe we're too old fashioned to notice
> 
> [edit] also the Nautilus, Royal Oak, or Polo S (among others) were introduced in the 70's and are still considered iconic designs today


The second watch is a Patek Philippe Nautilus (5711?), not a Piaget Polo S -_ See Below_


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

My starking arrived. I'm pretty happy.
Does anyone agree that the watch has lots of Seiko cocktail time resemblances? Hands and indices for example.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

No offence to Seiko fans. My cocktail time is one of my favorite watches









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Watchomatic said:


> No offence to Seiko fans. My cocktail time is one of my favorite watches


 The Cocktail Time by Seiko is a seriously good looking watch. My friend has it in blue and that dial, the way it reflects the light is truly stunning.

I think Pagani Design's homage to the Cocktail Time gets pretty darn close to it although I don't know how well that dial on it encapsulates the beauty of the Seiko.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

domoon said:


> EDIT: i've also tried to look up the "SI04" that listed in the image but got no hit.


SiO4 is... quartz.

And the movements that run all of untra cheap hommages(as well as fashion brand knock-offs, e.g. Armani) are sunon pe702 movements with a chrono hand at 6 o'clock. Sunon has a website where you can see an the dimensions and other movement models.

Interesting fact is that sunon chrono models are identical in dimensions, eye placement etc. (direct replacement) of Miyota movements.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Tomasso said:


> sunon pe702 movements


Smart alec of me, they are sunon pe902, with a 6 o'clock chono hand. And I wish they were pe702, which has a central chrono hand.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My two new arrivals and a display case.

- Loreo 6112. On the original magnetic metal strap, and then on a vintage style leather one.

- Loreo 9201. I went with the green, as I felt my collection needed some variation.

- Then my full collection (still awaiting another couple of orders) in the display case I also ordered during the sale.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Those Loreos look very handsome in those photos! Thanks for sharing.

Any chance we could get a mini-review, or at least a few thoughts on the Loreo 6112 "Chronoscope"? That's one I've been eyeing for a while, but have been hesitant to pull the trigger on, given its 40mm all-dial size (which in my experience, wear overly large on my 6.25" wrists).

How big or small does it wear? Does it appear to be of solid quality?

Any and all comments would be helpful...and greatly appreciated! 


No1VIPER said:


> My two new arrivals and a display case.
> 
> - Loreo 6112. On the original magnetic metal strap, and then on a vintage style leather one.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> My two new arrivals and a display case.
> 
> - Loreo 6112. On the original magnetic metal strap, and then on a vintage style leather one.
> 
> ...


No1VIPER, what's the movement inside the dive Loreo?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

The day-date version should have a Seagull movement:


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> 70's style has been making a comeback for the past decade, but maybe we're too old fashioned to notice
> 
> [edit] also the Nautilus, Royal Oak, or Polo S (among others) were introduced in the 70's and are still considered iconic designs today


Or perhaps we are more fashion attune to notice what should have stayed in the 70s.

Big difference between iconic designs and gaudy LED crap

But whatever floats your boat

Maybe you need to buy this leisure suit to match your watch


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> My two new arrivals and a display case.
> 
> - Loreo 6112. On the original magnetic metal strap, and then on a vintage style leather one.
> 
> ...


Four empty slots in that box - you have some work to do 
Nice new additions


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Maybe you need to buy this leisure suit to match your watch
> 
> View attachment 13475625


Oh hell yeah!! 

And one of these onesies for the night:


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)




----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Another Ali sale arrival. $65 for 30ATM 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ManOnTime (Aug 26, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> Another Ali sale arrival. $65 for 30ATM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Got a link?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Another Ali sale arrival. $65 for 30ATM


Fantastic watch! Looks like it has the same movement as Loreo dive, ST16


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ManOnTime said:


> Looks great. Got a link?


Got it from the Geya official store. It's about ten bucks more now. Just ordered a green one.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> No1VIPER, what's the movement inside the dive Loreo?
> 
> View attachment 13475585


Sea-Gull ST1632 or *TY2816*


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull ST1632 or *TY2816*


HoustonReal, Geya and Loreo offer great watches with a good movement for usd. I've just ordered a Parnis sterile GMT for about the same price. I'm curios to see how DG3804 fares ;-)


----------



## kinglee (Jan 22, 2016)

Ale De Alis said:


> Fantastic watch! Looks like it has the same movement as Loreo dive, ST16
> View attachment 13476125


 Notice how the 3 in 30atmo is a modification!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

about geya, seems they also use miyota movement, see the feedback and you can see some color like black using miyota one and green one using seagull 
perhaps new batch 
P2yM


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> HoustonReal, Geya and Loreo offer great watches with a good movement for usd. I've just ordered a Parnis sterile GMT for about the same price. I'm curios to see how DG3804 fares ;-)


I know this is the Best of Ali... thread but just something to consider, last year I bought the Loreo 9201 in blue and black during the 11/11 sale ($80 each). Around the same time I also bought the Invicta equivalents, the 8926OB (black) and 9094OB (blue) for even less money ($60 each). Since the watches are so similar I compared them, and while the fit and finish on the case and bracelets were comparable (slight advantage to Invicta) the main difference was the movement. The Seiko NH35A in the Invicta is WAY better in every way. The crown operation is much more precise (setting time/date, winding) and the accuracy is much better as well. So IMHO, the best bang for the buck at this price point is the Invicta unless you absolutely cannot stand to own/wear an Invicta branded watch for some reason. Right now the Invicta's are priced higher, but they always seem to go on sale for less than the Loreo several times during the year. Another advantage to the Invicta is modding, with the Seiko movement and case/bezel sizing the aftermarket parts available is almost limitless.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For all those wondering and asking. Here's a picture of the back of my Loreo 9201. I'm sure, which movement exactly this is. I'm sure someone else will know from the picture though.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> For all those wondering and asking. Here's a picture of the back of my Loreo 9201. I'm sure, which movement exactly this is. I'm sure someone else will know from the picture though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's seagull ST16 if i'm not wrong


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> For all those wondering and asking. Here's a picture of the back of my Loreo 9201. I'm sure, which movement exactly this is. I'm sure someone else will know from the picture though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's seagull ST16 if i'm not wrong


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Very pleased with my Ali brands-sale Starking watch that came in a few days back. This is a lot of watch for £15!









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Those Loreos look very handsome in those photos! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Any chance we could get a mini-review, or at least a few thoughts on the Loreo 6112 "Chronoscope"? That's one I've been eyeing for a while, but have been hesitant to pull the trigger on, given its 40mm all-dial size (which in my experience, wear overly large on my 6.25" wrists).
> 
> ...


I'm really happy with it. This is actually the second I've ordered this watch. The first place I ordered it from ....ed me about, so I ended up filling a dispute and getting a refund.

The watch itself is well built. Solid, and like I said before, I think it looks more expensive than it is. I wasn't really a fan of the magnetic mesh strap it came on though. I was worried about catching it in something and it coming undone. Plus I just think it looks a lot better on the leather strap I got for it.

As for the size, it wears really well on my 7" wrist. As I showed in the picture I originally posted. I would definitely recommend it, as it's a beautiful watch. I love the domed glass. I've tried to get a good picture to show it, but it's difficult. The chronograph seems to work well, not that I'll really use it anyway.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Metallman said:


> I know this is the Best of Ali... thread but just something to consider, last year I bought the Loreo 9201 in blue and black during the 11/11 sale ($80 each). Around the same time I also bought the Invicta equivalents, the 8926OB (black) and 9094OB (blue) for even less money ($60 each). Since the watches are so similar I compared them, and while the fit and finish on the case and bracelets were comparable (slight advantage to Invicta) the main difference was the movement. The Seiko NH35A in the Invicta is WAY better in every way. The crown operation is much more precise (setting time/date, winding) and the accuracy is much better as well. So IMHO, the best bang for the buck at this price point is the Invicta unless you absolutely cannot stand to own/wear an Invicta branded watch for some reason. Right now the Invicta's are priced higher, but they always seem to go on sale for less than the Loreo several times during the year. Another advantage to the Invicta is modding, with the Seiko movement and case/bezel sizing the aftermarket parts available is almost limitless.


Metallman, I live in Europe and Invicta watches, unfortunately, are not so cheap here. Italian custom taxes are a nightmare. I don't have any bias against Invicta, of course. If you say that Invicta is the best bang for the buck , it's perfectly fine by me. I was curios to try NH35A-NH36A myself but it's a lot cheaper, for me, buying from Alix and China in general


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I watched this "review" on YT then I decided to order my Parnis GMT :-d:-d :-!


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> Metallman, I live in Europe and Invicta watches, unfortunately, are not so cheap here. Italian custom taxes are a nightmare. I don't have any bias against Invicta, of course. If you say that Invicta is the best bang for the buck , it's perfectly fine by me. I was curios to try NH35A-NH36A myself but it's a lot cheaper, for me, buying from Alix and China in general


Hi Ale De Alis, I just assumed that most people viewing my post were in the U.S. Your point is well taken when talking about having to pay import taxes on certain watches so prices would be better from Alix and Chinese products. If you want to try the NH35A-NH36A there are several watches on Alix that have that those movements.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Metallman said:


> Hi Ale De Alis, I just assumed that most people viewing my post were in the U.S. Your point is well taken when talking about having to pay import taxes on certain watches so prices would be better from Alix and Chinese products. If you want to try the NH35A-NH36A there are several watches on Alix that have that those movements.


I'm considering buying this one for about 50 euros:









Then I'd probably end up with too many dress watches. 
I'd like something sporty or military with that movement. 
It's a pity Alix doesn't sell Invicta watches too.


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'm considering buying this one for about 50 euros:
> 
> View attachment 13478141
> 
> ...


this orkina has seiko movt, see the feedback
sub style: 4l0G
explorer style: Puohj


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

sorry double again


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


>


How's that Cadisen watch? (middle, first row). Any issues?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm really happy with it. This is actually the second I've ordered this watch. The first place I ordered it from ....ed me about, so I ended up filling a dispute and getting a refund.
> 
> The watch itself is well built. Solid, and like I said before, I think it looks more expensive than it is. I wasn't really a fan of the magnetic mesh strap it came on though. I was worried about catching it in something and it coming undone. Plus I just think it looks a lot better on the leather strap I got for it.


Tried to find mechanical variant for this. No dice.
Good looking watch.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I bought these two straps during recent sales. The blue one turned out to be plastic, but with genuine leather on the inside, actually nice and soft. Interesting business model, as this was not the cheapest one available.
The brown is leather, a bit stiff at first, but loosened it up with some wax.
They both from the same seller "HD Band Store" (store number 3872088)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> How's that Cadisen watch? (middle, first row). Any issues?


No issues at all. It works perfectly.


bearwithwatch said:


> Tried to find mechanical variant for this. No dice.
> Good looking watch.


I had the same issue. Ideally I wanted a mechanical variant, but I'm happy with this one.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This isn't strictly Ali watches, (well one is) but I thought it might be interesting to some people.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

goberm said:


> this orkina has seiko movt, see the feedback
> sub style: 4l0G
> explorer style: Puohj


Thanks goberm, the MG.Orkina explorer style is a stunner! :-!


----------



## VinnieSanders (Jun 21, 2016)

'San Martin' watches on AliX (remove spaces): bit . ly / 2OkZHOe


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

VinnieSanders said:


> 'San Martin' watches on AliX (remove spaces): bit . ly / 2OkZHOe


I'll just leave that here:


----------



## VinnieSanders (Jun 21, 2016)

mougino said:


> I'll just leave that here:


Because that store is just opened. Obviously.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Some nice watches but they sure are not cheap, over 400$ for a Pepsi GMT.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Letter T said:


> Some nice watches but they sure are not cheap, over 400$ for a Pepsi GMT.


For the 738$ they are asking, I can get the original Steinhart bronze...some pieces are really nice but I would not risk this kind of money.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Great watches, a bit too expensive for me. The most interesting I found was this









For 195 euros/ 225 usd you get an ST2130
I'd wait for some feedback from the buyers though. 
Maybe with some discount they are worth buying.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

VinnieSanders said:


> Because that store is just opened. Obviously.
> View attachment 13480415


What I meant was that informed buyers prefer to buy from a store with some feedback. Obviously


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Parnis just released some new "daytona" chronographs which can be found on Ali by searching "parnis chronograph 39MM". I grabbed a black & tan sandwich dial one...


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Not an Ali Express only watch but I just picked this automatic Feice and it is a wonderful value prop that I can recommend without hesitation for $150









Feice knocked it out of the park with this one, here's my full review with a lot more pics - https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/feic...a-full-review-unboxing-many-pics-4790059.html


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

A corgeut tudor gmt









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Metallman said:


> I know this is the Best of Ali... thread but just something to consider, last year I bought the Loreo 9201 in blue and black during the 11/11 sale ($80 each). Around the same time I also bought the Invicta equivalents, the 8926OB (black) and 9094OB (blue) for even less money ($60 each). Since the watches are so similar I compared them, and while the fit and finish on the case and bracelets were comparable (slight advantage to Invicta) the main difference was the movement. The Seiko NH35A in the Invicta is WAY better in every way. The crown operation is much more precise (setting time/date, winding) and the accuracy is much better as well. So IMHO, the best bang for the buck at this price point is the Invicta unless you absolutely cannot stand to own/wear an Invicta branded watch for some reason. Right now the Invicta's are priced higher, but they always seem to go on sale for less than the Loreo several times during the year. Another advantage to the Invicta is modding, with the Seiko movement and case/bezel sizing the aftermarket parts available is almost limitless.


I completely agree. The NH35A is superior to the 8215 IMHO. I've been lucky enough to get the 8926OB on flash sales for $45 twice. I bought the limit 3 each time and sold off the other 2; essentially getting 2 watches for free. I haven't seen a flash sale on the 9094, but I'd get that too if I come across one.

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

konax said:


> I bought these two straps during recent sales. The blue one turned out to be plastic, but with genuine leather on the inside, actually nice and soft. Interesting business model, as this was not the cheapest one available.
> The brown is leather, a bit stiff at first, but loosened it up with some wax.
> They both from the same seller "HD Band Store" (store number 3872088)


Wow I really like the tan leather strap

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

VinnieSanders said:


> 'San Martin' watches on AliX (remove spaces): bit . ly / 2OkZHOe


Those look amazing

IG: orologio.rosso


----------



## Gazza74 (Jul 27, 2013)

karlenko123 said:


> A corgeut tudor gmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you think about this piece?


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

karlenko123 said:


> A corgeut tudor gmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is nice 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> I'll just leave that here:


It is a new store, what do you expect.

I have personally bought my Sharkey / San martin watches off the taobao using a purchasing agent. They were cheapest that way. But this provides people a safe option as Ali stands behind the customer. One would be wise to compare prices

Ali's customer protection is better than ebays. I would not hesitate to buy from a new store on Ali.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Ale De Alis said:


> Great watches, a bit too expensive for me. The most interesting I found was this
> 
> For 195 euros/ 225 usd you get an ST2130
> I'd wait for some feedback from the buyers though.
> Maybe with some discount they are worth buying.


I own 3 Sharkeys (made by San Martin). Homages to the Seiko Tuna and Turtle. All excellent quality, feeling they cost way more than I paid for them. In fact I have two Tunas. Liked the first so much in black, bought a green one.

If you go in the Dive forum you can see tons of feedback from others. there are som mega threads there. These are quality watches


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

karlenko123 said:


> A corgeut tudor gmt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the look of this but worry about how big it will wear on my 6.5 inch wrists. What is it like in the flesh? What is the lug to lug?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Just a quick question ;-)

I am trying to learn more about watch service/repair so I thought I would buy myself a cheap Seiko 5 off the bay, but I found that they don't exist unless you go to India and then you don't know what you might get. o|

So I thought I would buy a cheap new watch off AliX with an NH35/36 movement and use that as my test/learning piece. Cheapest I have found is DOM, but does anyone know if that is the cheapest? Or should I look further? 

It was suggested that I could start with a Chinese manual wind movement, which I can see the point of, but not sure what I should search for and unless it is way cheaper not really sure. I could alternatively buy a watch with the Miyota 8000 series automatic movement which I naively think would be roughly the same structure, but the main automatic movement my watches have is Seiko and 90% of the are the NH35/36. I only have 2 watches with Miyota automatic movements, so I think it makes sense to learn on what I am going to need to service/repair? The other thing for me to consider is that most of the videos and material on the Web is about servicing a Seiko.

So a DOM is going to cost me around £30 delivered from AliX which is about the price I am prepared to invest as I don't mind if in learning I destroy it, but I hope not. I have sort of cobbled together a Timegrapher or 2, one using an old Android Phone and an App I grabbed off the Web and another using a reasonable Cardioid Microphone I had and the Audacity application for the PC, using some YouTube video instructions, this all could be a roaring success :-! or an absolute disaster :-s

As a start point I intend to run the watch in for a while and then try to regulate it to the best acceptable level I can get to, before I try to take it apart, clean and lubricate it. I know this could probably make better sense with a Parnis watch, but that involves spending a whole lot more money and I am not so sure of the access to spare parts. With Seiko, their UK service office is only a few miles up the road from where I live and my local watch mender says they are very helpful, but then again he says it is not worth his while to service Seiko or any other mass produced automatic as his cost is way more than the watch costs in the first place. Which brings me full circle back to why I want to service my own watches. :-!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Most people learn on 6497 clones I think. I bought one off Ali for something like £27, the movement only, not in a watch.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> Most people learn on 6497 clones I think. I bought one off Ali for something like £27, the movement only, not in a watch.


Thanks for the advice Stephen, I will take a look at the movement you suggest, but I really want to get a watch that I can wear, don't need to have a show stopper looker, but something I don't care about anybody seeing on my wrist, as I want to see how it fares after being "Adjusted" so I can see if I am improving it or ruining it as eventually the skill I acquire is going to get used on the watches I bought because I liked them and would like to extend their 'running' life. ;-)

I will take a look for a watch with that movement, which I assume is a Chinese Clone of a Swiss Movement?

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Whoa!!









A really gorgeous Pan Am GMT Master homage!!

Also a San Martin watch...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Just a quick question ;-)
> 
> I am trying to learn more about watch service/repair so I thought I would buy myself a cheap Seiko 5 off the bay, but I found that they don't exist unless you go to India and then you don't know what you might get. o|


I think you're mixing with hmt watches. Most Seiko 5's used on the bay are from US/EU vendors. If you want new you can find a cheap selection on Amazon.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> I think you're mixing with hmt watches. Most Seiko 5's used on the bay are from US/EU vendors. If you want new you can find a cheap selection on Amazon.


OP is correct. Both mystery HMT and mystery Seiko 5 watches are available from India via eBay.









Had OK luck with an HMT, but it wasn't the watch pictures in the listing. With these you have to vet the reputation of the seller to make sure that their feedback is both good and legitimate. Even then it is not without risk.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> OP is correct. Both mystery HMT and mystery Seiko 5 watches are available from India via eBay.


Oh ok, thanks for the info. I usually tune my bay searches to hide the sub-$5 items (to avoid the crowns & other watch-related apparel), must be why I've never seen these $0.99 Seiko 5s.

[edit] if I can advice OP, maybe he can use eBay search options to restrict results in the US or EU depending where he is? I just did: 7,705 Seiko 5s wordlwide Vs. 3,372 in North America, the prices are surely not as low as $0.99 but his chances to not receive a lemon increase consequently.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> OP is correct. Both mystery HMT and mystery Seiko 5 watches are available from India via eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would seem that I can get a "Seiko 5 ??" from quite a few sellers on the bay but the quality seems to be very variable even from the good ones, going by the ratings.

Looking at it from a cold hard figures perspective, I can buy a new Watch with a NH35a for around £27 and another with a NH36a for £30, which I think I prefer, not because I am desperate to have a Day/Date complication rather than just Date but because I like the watch better. (Sorry I don't do the faux jewels all over the dial) If I buy this I know exactly what I am buying and it is less than twice the amount of a who knows what watch from fleabay. I have four watches with the NH*** movement already, so at some point I am going to need to service/lubricate these anyway and the other has a 7S26, which from what I understand is nearly the same, except for no hand wind or hacking. So to me this seems like a good strategy, in fact from a previous post some folks pay the same amount of money for just an alternative movement.

Given that the best I can get a clean and lubricate around here is the best part £200 plus parts, including the damn 20% TAX :-| I also accept that given the AliX prices I could almost replace all 5 watches for a little bit more than that, but that is not the point of this hobby to me. Looking down at the watch beating on your wrist, knowing that it is going to be within seconds of the right time as you have cleaned, lubricated and adjusted it, gives you "that buzz" that is priceless!

This is where I am aiming to get.  Right now I can get there with my Quartz watches, I know I can keep them in fine fettle with fresh batteries and up to spec as far as water resistance. This is where I would like to be with my mechanical watches, maybe not Chronographs, but hand winders and automatics I think are within my capabilities, (I hope). I am not planning on opening a business, but I will do my own, family and a few chosen friends watches to keep myself amused. But this is weeks, months, years ahead as I have a very steep learning curve. :-s

But seriously I really do appreciate all the advice and comments here as always.|> You guys totally make this site the place that it is. :-!

Very best regards
Jim


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> It is a new store, what do you expect.
> 
> I have personally bought my Sharkey / San martin watches off the taobao using a purchasing agent. They were cheapest that way. But this provides people a safe option as Ali stands behind the customer. One would be wise to compare prices
> 
> Ali's customer protection is better than ebays. I would not hesitate to buy from a new store on Ali.


Totally agree with you! :-!
I bought my first Seagull ST2130 on Alix. I was sure about the quality of the watch but the store (Eol store) showed almost no feedback. It went all smooth. The only rip-off I took was on ebay https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/bad-experience-pro-watches-ebay-4769269.html


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> It would seem that I can get a "Seiko 5 ??" from quite a few sellers on the bay but the quality seems to be very variable even from the good ones, going by the ratings.
> 
> Looking at it from a cold hard figures perspective, I can buy a new Watch with a NH35a for around £27 and another with a NH36a for £30, which I think I prefer, not because I am desperate to have a Day/Date complication rather than just Date but because I like the watch better. (Sorry I don't do the faux jewels all over the dial) If I buy this I know exactly what I am buying and it is less than twice the amount of a who knows what watch from fleabay. I have four watches with the NH*** movement already, so at some point I am going to need to service/lubricate these anyway and the other has a 7S26, which from what I understand is nearly the same, except for no hand wind or hacking. So to me this seems like a good strategy, in fact from a previous post some folks pay the same amount of money for just an alternative movement.
> 
> ...


You are very serious and focused on becoming a watchmaker :-!
I want to try with something easier rather than servicing watches. I'd like to start trying to assemble a modded Parnis ;-)


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> It would seem that I can get a "Seiko 5 ??" from quite a few sellers on the bay but the quality seems to be very variable even from the good ones, going by the ratings.
> 
> Looking at it from a cold hard figures perspective, I can buy a new Watch with a NH35a for around £27 and another with a NH36a for £30, which I think I prefer, not because I am desperate to have a Day/Date complication rather than just Date but because I like the watch better. (Sorry I don't do the faux jewels all over the dial) If I buy this I know exactly what I am buying and it is less than twice the amount of a who knows what watch from fleabay. I have four watches with the NH*** movement already, so at some point I am going to need to service/lubricate these anyway and the other has a 7S26, which from what I understand is nearly the same, except for no hand wind or hacking. So to me this seems like a good strategy, in fact from a previous post some folks pay the same amount of money for just an alternative movement.
> 
> ...


If you are serious I can wholeheartedly recommend the Watch Repair Channel on YouTube, I have learned a lot there.

He even has a Build Your Own Custom Watch Using Parts From Ebay half an hour video


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> You are very serious and focused about becoming a watchmaker :-!
> I want to try with something easier rather than servicing watches. I'd like to start trying to assemble a modded Parnis ;-)


I would think that those tasks are roughly on a par! There is a guy on YouTube who uses Watch Repair Channel for his videos, he has a video on building a watch which I think does what you want to do. He also does a video on how to service a Seiko Automatic, which is what I plan on trying to do.

My thoughts are that if you can build one then I reckon that you should be able to service one too. I thought that changing the batteries in Quartz watches was really difficult. My wife has a very small Ladies Dress Watch that needed to be checked and a new battery fitted. The only place that would agree to even look at it wanted £20 even if they could not do it. So I decided to have a look myself, the back came off OK, inside was really, really tiny, but I used my static free tweezers to fish out the battery, read the number with a Loupe and ordered a replacement. 99 pence and 2 days later the new battery arrived and although I had to put it in place with the tweezers again, in about 5 minutes the Back was on and the watch has been running great ever since. :-! Since then I have bought the tools to get the back off most watches, a complete set of anti-static, non conducting tools and a container with sponge to put the correct silicone grease on the seals. Since then I have been changing batteries, putting hands back on, re-glueing numbers that have fallen off and generally fixing up a load of watches both Quartz and mechanical. OK so the faults I have fixed to date have all been quite simple, but in truth I don't feel it will be too much of a leap to do a simple service and lubricate, may take me a bit more than five minutes to learn, but hey, the bad weather season is coming, the TV is rubbish, I have watched all of the Videos we have and can't see anything I want to buy and I can listen to music whilst I do this, so what more do I want? :-!

My next step is to try to adjust the timekeeping of a watch so I decided to throw caution to the wind and I have bought the DOM watch with the NH36 movement to have a play with! b-) Once a few offers kicked in it came down to just under £28 so that blows the lunch budget out of the window this week. :-d As I am on a budget I did not pay for express delivery, but it should get here in about three weeks or so, by which time I should have one jury rigged timegrapher working, I hope. Then as they say the fun can all start. OK so with a background of 45 years in the computer and telecom industry I may have a head start a little bit and I am fairly mechanically adept, servicing, cars, boats and trucks. But right now I think that anybody could have a try at this and in the end all I lose is a few Pounds Sterling and a bit of Pride! :-s

Very best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Letter T said:


> If you are serious I can wholeheartedly recommend the Watch Repair Channel on YouTube, I have learned a lot there.
> 
> He even has a Build Your Own Custom Watch Using Parts From Ebay half an hour video


Wow now this is spooky! :-d

Whilst you were sending this I was telling someone else about this channel! He does a great three video series on servicing a Seiko which is why I want to start with one of those as I have a few. As I have just said I burnt the Lunch Budget and have bought a cheap DOM watch with the NH36 movement to play with from AliX, came in just under £28 after some discounts. So I will run it in for a few weeks whilst I formulate my master plan to adjust it to run well with my cobbled together timegrapher setup I am building. :-s Before starting on the big strip down. :think:

Big task ahead, telling the Boss that lunch is off tomorrow and we are on Bread & Water as I blew the eating out budget - again........ ;-)

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I would think that those tasks are roughly on a par! There is a guy on YouTube who uses Watch Repair Channel for his videos, he has a video on building a watch which I think does what you want to do. He also does a video on how to service a Seiko Automatic, which is what I plan on trying to do.
> 
> My thoughts are that if you can build one then I reckon that you should be able to service one too. I thought that changing the batteries in Quartz watches was really difficult. My wife has a very small Ladies Dress Watch that needed to be checked and a new battery fitted. The only place that would agree to even look at it wanted £20 even if they could not do it. So I decided to have a look myself, the back came off OK, inside was really, really tiny, but I used my static free tweezers to fish out the battery, read the number with a Loupe and ordered a replacement. 99 pence and 2 days later the new battery arrived and although I had to put it in place with the tweezers again, in about 5 minutes the Back was on and the watch has been running great ever since. :-! Since then I have bought the tools to get the back off most watches, a complete set of anti-static, non conducting tools and a container with sponge to put the correct silicone grease on the seals. Since then I have been changing batteries, putting hands back on, re-glueing numbers that have fallen off and generally fixing up a load of watches both Quartz and mechanical. OK so the faults I have fixed to date have all been quite simple, but in truth I don't feel it will be too much of a leap to do a simple service and lubricate, may take me a bit more than five minutes to learn, but hey, the bad weather season is coming, the TV is rubbish, I have watched all of the Videos we have and can't see anything I want to buy and I can listen to music whilst I do this, so what more do I want? :-!
> 
> ...


Jim, I tried regulating a watch myself, it's not too hard. The trouble is that I don't have yet a timegrapher. o|
You will be successful in your horologic efforts! :-!
Let us know how it goes


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Jim, I tried regulating a watch myself, it's not too hard. The trouble is that I don't have yet a timegrapher. o|
> You will be successful in your horologic efforts! :-!
> Let us know how it goes


Since I admit openly I have OCD when it comes to accuracy, I struggled a lot to find a solution that doesn't involve buying a 200$ timegrapher.
Clock Tuner on Android, Hairspring on IOS and especially Timegrapher TG on Windoze all work decently -especially when coupled with WatchCheck (Android) for longer term observations.

My current preference is TG on Windoze https://tg.ciovil.li/


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Since I admit openly I have OCD when it comes to accuracy, I struggled a lot to find a solution that doesn't involve buying a 200$ timegrapher.
> Clock Tuner on Android, Hairspring on IOS and especially Timegrapher TG on Windoze all work decently -especially when coupled with WatchCheck (Android) for longer term observations.
> 
> My current preferate is TG on Windoze https://tg.ciovil.li/


I have OCD, too when it comes to accuracy. :-d
I'll try TG on Debian.
Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

These Loreo sub homages (model 9203) are very tempting. Anyone have one and would share their experience? For less than $90 and checking many boxes for me. Getting hard to resist a blue version on bracelet.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

baczajka said:


> These Loreo sub homages (model 9203) are very tempting. Anyone have one and would share their experience? For less than $90 and checking many boxes for me. Getting hard to resist a blue version on bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13483063


I have the green one. It's a nice watch. Looks good, works well and is well made. Screw in crown, but let down slightly by the pressed clasp. Overall though I'm happy with it. This is how it looks on my 7" wrist.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Letter T said:


> If you are serious I can wholeheartedly recommend the Watch Repair Channel on YouTube, I have learned a lot there.
> 
> He even has a Build Your Own Custom Watch Using Parts From Ebay half an hour video


Thanks Letter T, it's amazing! Just what I had in mind ;-) :-!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a different Loreo, with calendar subdials, it is tested waterproof to at least 6atm by me, and it runs accurate. The crystal really is sapphire at the front. It is definitely very good value for money.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Thanks for the advice Stephen, I will take a look at the movement you suggest, but I really want to get a watch that I can wear, don't need to have a show stopper looker, but something I don't care about anybody seeing on my wrist, as I want to see how it fares after being "Adjusted" so I can see if I am improving it or ruining it as eventually the skill I acquire is going to get used on the watches I bought because I liked them and would like to extend their 'running' life. ;-)
> 
> I will take a look for a watch with that movement, which I assume is a Chinese Clone of a Swiss Movement?
> 
> ...


It was originally the Unitas 6497, then ETA took over, then when the copyright ran out anyone could make them, the most well known is the Seagull ST36, also there are various other Chinese companies' versions.
Here is the watch I built from ali parts:


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the green one. It's a nice watch. Looks good, works well and is well made. Screw in crown, but let down slightly by the pressed clasp. Overall though I'm happy with it. This is how it looks on my 7" wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it really a 40mm case. This trait is important to me.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Kieranz said:


> I really like the look of this but worry about how big it will wear on my 6.5 inch wrists. What is it like in the flesh? What is the lug to lug?


I have a blue version of the Corgeut Tudor. To me it wears small. Now I like bigger watches. The Tudor is on the small side IMO and wears small for me


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> These Loreo sub homages (model 9203) are very tempting. Anyone have one and would share their experience? For less than $90 and checking many boxes for me. Getting hard to resist a blue version on bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13483063


Pulled the trigger on the blue version on bracelet. I will report back when it gets here. Hopefully not too long!


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

bearwithwatch said:


> Tried to find mechanical variant for this. No dice.
> Good looking watch.





No1VIPER said:


> No issues at all. It works perfectly.I had the same issue. Ideally I wanted a mechanical variant, but I'm happy with this one.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Guys, look for this Feice for a mechanical version. It's not on Alie however but is available on Amazon.
Looks great I think and even has the "Max Bill 4" on the dial which the Loreo hasn't.
Going to order this myself this week..


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jovame said:


> Guys, look for this Feice for a mechanical version. It's not on Alie however but is available on Amazon.
> Looks great I think and even has the "Max Bill 4" on the dial which the Loreo hasn't.
> Going to order this myself this week..
> 
> ...


That's too rich for me. The date only version is £130 ($170). And the day/date version is £230 ($300). That's way more than I paid for the Loreo £50 ($65).

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

@Ipse Thanks for the link, that timegraph software sounds very interesting, I will give it a try for sure. 

@Stephan That is a lovely watch, I was considering a similar but they all came in large sizes (I prefer 40mm but all I could find is 44mm which is way too big for me).


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

First contribution to a thread I've been following for more than a year.

DOM Automatic 41mm, seiko movement. Different color alternatives. I really dig the style and the shape of the crystal (hardlex).

http://s.al i express.com/z2Mvueea









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> First contribution to a thread I've been following for more than a year.
> 
> DOM Automatic 41mm, seiko movement. Different color alternatives. I really dig the style and the shape of the crystal (hardlex).


Nice watch. Too bad the case is alloy :-(


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Nice watch. Too bad the case is alloy :-(


Some of the other listings have it described as stainless steel, so who knows which it is? The photo of the case back shows that there is a word that begins with "s" (it cuts off after that) . . . . Maybe the case back says "stainless steel"? If so, I'd trust what the case back says more than the AliEx listing, as sellers quite often don't fully understand the features of what they're selling.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> First contribution to a thread I've been following for more than a year.
> 
> DOM Automatic 41mm, seiko movement. Different color alternatives. I really dig the style and the shape of the crystal (hardlex).
> 
> ...


Nice find! If this were a little smaller, I'd be all over it. Thanks for contributing to the thread!


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Nice watch. Too bad the case is alloy :-(


at the back it says all stainless steel, but who knows


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Jim, I tried regulating a watch myself, it's not too hard. The trouble is that I don't have yet a timegrapher. o|
> You will be successful in your horologic efforts! :-!
> Let us know how it goes


I decided not to buy a timegrapher just yet as they are a chunk of money for something that I may not use long term. Do a search on YouTube using this search term "audacity timegrapher" Paste into the YouTube search box minus the quote marks. :-! you will find at least 2 videos that describe a method that I am going to try to adjust a watch, aka the Dom that I just bought and see how it goes.

I have a cheap microphone and the rest of it is reasonable simple, the Audacity program you can download free. If you don't have a PC that you can use, then if you have an Android Mobile Phone there are a couple of free Apps for that too and the iPhone has a few as well. If it works I will post how it goes, but if not the post will be very short! :think:

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Since I admit openly I have OCD when it comes to accuracy, I struggled a lot to find a solution that doesn't involve buying a 200$ timegrapher.
> Clock Tuner on Android, Hairspring on IOS and especially Timegrapher TG on Windoze all work decently -especially when coupled with WatchCheck (Android) for longer term observations.
> 
> My current preferate is TG on Windoze https://tg.ciovil.li/


Interesting what you say Ipse, I have looked at TG for Win 10, but I read that some people found for various reasons it was not that accurate. Beyond that I can't comment as I have not tried it, but initially I am going to try a method that uses the Free Audacity audio program. OK so it is definitely NOT a full blown Timegrapher, but should give enough data for an amateur to work with, I hope, but time will tell, literally! Starting this way I will be able to tell visually if I am getting a good recording of the beat of the movement, and assuming the crystal in the computer is generating a good enough time signal, I should be able to plot an accurate enough curve to see how far in or out of beat the watch is. :think: Right now I am treating this as an academic exercise, so the best result I expect is that I will learn something. :-! If not then I will move on and try something else. :think:

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

kostasd87 said:


> First contribution to a thread I've been following for more than a year.
> 
> DOM Automatic 41mm, seiko movement. Different color alternatives. I really dig the style and the shape of the crystal (hardlex).


This doesn't look bad at all! I just can't wear a DOM watch here, since "dom" directly translates to "dumb/stupid" in Dutch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> This doesn't look bad at all! I just can't wear a DOM watch here, since "dom" directly translates to "dumb/stupid" in Dutch.


"DOM" stands for Deo Optimo Maximo (To the best and greatest God).

_The Mitsubishi Pajero sport utility that caused embarrassment in Spain, where 'pajero' is slang for 'masturbator'.

Toyota's Fiera car proved controversial in Puerto Rico, where 'fiera' translates to 'ugly old woman'.

Likewise few Germans weren't enthusiastic about owning Rolls-Royce's 'Silver Animal Droppings' car. To the English speaking world it bears the more romantic name 'Silver Mist'.

And finally, Ford didn't have the reception they expected in Brazil when their 'Pinto' car flopped. Then they discovered that in Brazilian Portuguese slang, 'pinto' means 'small phallus'._

Diahatsu* Scat*

1. verb - to go away or leave quickly
2. noun - improvised jazz singing in which the voice is used in imitation of an instrument
*3. noun - fecal droppings of wild animals* (see "mist" in German)


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Diahatsu* Scat*
> 
> 1. verb - to go away or leave quickly
> 2. noun - improvised jazz singing in which the voice is used in imitation of an instrument
> *3. noun - fecal droppings of wild animals* (see "mist" in German)


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

adhin said:


> View attachment 13485017


Comes with brown dial too

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I don't know what to say :-s :think:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> This doesn't look bad at all! I just can't wear a DOM watch here, since "dom" directly translates to "dumb/stupid" in Dutch.


Wear it with a sense of irony.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnieSanders (Jun 21, 2016)

Ruimas RL6753G (Miyota 8215, USD 65.05): bit . ly / 2Ox45tJ


----------



## VinnieSanders (Jun 21, 2016)

Ruimas RL6725G (Seiko NH35, USD 59.49): bit . ly / 2NOK8RP


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

baczajka said:


> These Loreo sub homages (model 9203) are very tempting. Anyone have one and would share their experience? For less than $90 and checking many boxes for me. Getting hard to resist a blue version on bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13483063


I see you're in Michigan, I have the Loreo sub and while nice you can do better for less. Right now Jomashop has the Invicta Pro Diver 40mm in blue for $49.99 with code EXIN49. The Invicta has a MUCH BETTER movement if you want to try out a good homage for not a lot of money. If you want green, well you have to get the Loreo since Invicta doesn't make an auto green version.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Metallman said:


> I see you're in Michigan, I have the Loreo sub and while nice you can do better for less. Right now Jomashop has the Invicta Pro Diver 40mm in blue for $49.99 with code EXIN49. The Invicta has a MUCH BETTER movement if you want to try out a good homage for not a lot of money. If you want green, well you have to get the Loreo since Invicta doesn't make an auto green version.


I considered that, but I do not like the Invicta branding. I would have to mod the whole thing, which would be ok, but I draw the line at having to grind branding off the case and caseback.


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

kostasd87 said:


> First contribution to a thread I've been following for more than a year.
> 
> DOM Automatic 41mm, seiko movement. Different color alternatives. I really dig the style and the shape of the crystal (hardlex).
> 
> ...


Did you know that "DOM" is Dutch for "STUPID"?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

VinnieSanders said:


> Ruimas RL6725G (Seiko NH35, USD 59.49): bit . ly / 2NOK8RP


A nice field watch with Seiko movement. Carnival sells a similar item but I prefer NH35 rather than "25 jewels carnival" ;-)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Metallman said:


> I see you're in Michigan, I have the Loreo sub and while nice you can do better for less. Right now Jomashop has the Invicta Pro Diver 40mm in blue for $49.99 with code EXIN49. The Invicta has a MUCH BETTER movement if you want to try out a good homage for not a lot of money. If you want green, well you have to get the Loreo since Invicta doesn't make an auto green version.


The NH35A is not that much better as a Sea-Gull ST16, not worth fighting over it. The Loreo has a nicer bracelet, with solid end links and a push lock (though also plate material) clasp, and screwed links instead of push pins. Also read the polishing of the Invictas is generally rough and it has sharp edges, whereas the Loreo is impeccable (the one that I have at least)

Both have sapphire crystals, screwed crowns, so it probably mostly comes down to the style you prefer.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

fliegerchrono said:


> Did you know that "DOM" is Dutch for "STUPID"?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post47030609.html#post47030609


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I owned this one for a while now:








And it's really a decent quality watch, and looks great too. The pushers are locking (screw type) and so is the crown. The polishing is really nice for a watch in this price range. The crystal in front is sapphire, the one on the back is mineral. The movement runs really well, good power reserve and accuracy. The dial looks fantastic in the sunlight with the sunburst effect. I really love it and like to wear it as it isn't just another daytona rip off, it's different enough from anything to not be a straight rip off.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I owned this one for a while now:
> View attachment 13486463
> 
> 
> And it's really a decent quality watch, and looks great too. The pushers are locking (screw type) and so is the crown. The polishing is really nice for a watch in this price range. The crystal in front is sapphire, the one on the back is mineral. The movement runs really well, good power reserve and accuracy. The dial looks fantastic in the sunlight with the sunburst effect. I really love it and like to wear it as it isn't just another daytona rip off, it's different enough from anything to not be a straight rip off.


Thank you, Brightling007, for your feedback regarding this particular Loreo. It's evident that you like the watch a lot, which is great to hear. One question, though: is it actually a chronograph? It certainly looks like one. From what I can see, though, it looks like there are working sub-dials, but that maybe those don't actually have chronograph functionality (looks like one is a day function, the other is a 24 hour indicator, and then I'm not sure what the 3 o'clock sub-dial is). Your comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> This doesn't look bad at all! I just can't wear a DOM watch here, since "dom" directly translates to "dumb/stupid" in Dutch.


Which raises an obvious question: How is the "Dom Pérignon" brand of luxury champagne regarded in Holland? This is Moet & Chandon's top line of champagne, prestigious and expensive, definitely not the sparkling wine equivalent of an inexpensive Chinese watch on AliEx.

Is it regarded as just so much "dumb," overpriced marketing baloney? Or does it overcome the "Dom = Dumb" association?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Metallman said:


> I see you're in Michigan, I have the Loreo sub and while nice you can do better for less. Right now Jomashop has the Invicta Pro Diver 40mm in blue for $49.99 with code EXIN49. The Invicta has a MUCH BETTER movement if you want to try out a good homage for not a lot of money. If you want green, well you have to get the Loreo since Invicta doesn't make an auto green version.


I own several of these Invicta Automatic 40mm Pro Diver Watches with Seiko NH35A movements, and when they're on sale (they're fairly reliably discounted to under $60 USD on Amazon around Black Friday time, and they also go on sale one or two other times during the year . . . set up some alerts on camelcamelcamel and you'll be golden), I think they are one of THE absolute best bargains to be had in watchdom.

I got all excited about the Jomashop deal posted here, HOWEVER, I just realized that those are for the QUARTZ movement versions of these watches. Metallman, if you think I'm correct there, you might want to correct your post in the Heads Up! I Saw a Bargain Here thread.

Here are the 6 QUARTZ Invictas on sale for $49.99:
- https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-watch-26971.html
- https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-watch-26970.html
- https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-watch-26972.html
- https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-watch-26973.html
- https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-watch-26975.html
- https://www.jomashop.com/invicta-pro-diver-watch-26974.html

Finally, apologies, I realize this post is rather tangential to the Ali-Xpress thread, as they're not sold there, but it does seem relevant to the conversation being had here regarding budget automatic divers.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

VinnieSanders said:


> Ruimas RL6725G (Seiko NH35, USD 59.49): bit . ly / 2NOK8RP


Very nice watch on its own and a great modding platform. Thanks!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> I don't know what to say :-s :think:


DOM seems to have had a change in ownership or management. The new regime lists EVERY DOM model now as "alloy case" and "mineral crystal", regardless of what is written on the case or dial. Likewise, most DOMs were rated at 200M WR, and now everything is listed as 30M or 50M WR. I'm not sure if this is a cost cutting strategy, or merely an over reaction to a few misadvertised models. At least the watch is *5ATM Water Resostant.*. I would tend to believe what's written on the case.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's my latest watch to add to the collection. Took a little longer that others to arrive, but I think it was worth the wait, for a unique looking watch. Although in the pictures the dial almost looks purple, in real life it's actually blue.

I don't normally care about the boxes the watches come in, but this one was a particularly nice example, so I included pictures of them too. The inner one being a leatherette hard case, which could work well as a travel case if needed.

I'll give some further feedback on the watch once I've used it for a while. So far though it looks great, and everything seems to work well.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thank you, Brightling007, for your feedback regarding this particular Loreo. It's evident that you like the watch a lot, which is great to hear. One question, though: is it actually a chronograph? It certainly looks like one. From what I can see, though, it looks like there are working sub-dials, but that maybe those don't actually have chronograph functionality (looks like one is a day function, the other is a 24 hour indicator, and then I'm not sure what the 3 o'clock sub-dial is). Your comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Your impressions are correct. It's a multi-function, NOT a chronograph. The 3:00 sub-dial is the month. Chinese mechanical and automatic chronographs are relatively rare, and usually cost $175 or more. Multi-function automatics can start under $20, and come in several different levels of quality.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

manchette said:


> How do you know it's a Seiko movement


I am tempted to say it is a chinese Sunon movement.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

After many weeks of revisiting the thread for inspiration I am ready to share my experiences. I am an incurable addict to watches and a real sucker for hommages. My holy grail (recently) has been a Speedmaster. Not much of a choice if you set yourself a price limit of 20-ish bucks.

The closest I got with my second attempt is Benyar BY-5120M that cost me some 24 dollars. Comes in a black cardboard box, with a cleaning cloth, a blank warranty card, a plastic dongle, and user instructions.









Here's a video I got from the seller before I pulled the trigger:




















The watch is a decent hommage to Omega Speedmaster Gemini 4. A cheap Sunon PE-902 movement that can be replaced with a Miyota 0S20 if it breaks. The watch's been in daily operation for some time now. I replaced the unmatching black silicone strap that it came with with a 5-segment bracelet to make it look even more like a Gemini.























On a sad note, the tachymeter scale is printed on the bezel AND WEARS OFF. There is no protective layer, the digits are not engraved, the scale is not an insert either, so if it wears off, bad luck.









If only it was possible to swap a bezel from a Keller&Weber dark blue speedy hommage, it would be perfect.

BTW, Benyar has just issued a newer model with applied indexes and vertical eyes for about the same price.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

I have not found a way to edit or recall my own posts, so here comes the extra info - I had doubts if the case was SS or alloy until the watch fell on a tarmac one day. The scratches on one of the lugs clearly show steel. The bezel is something soft. The hands and markers are luminous, but just the lume does not last too long. Unlike other "chrono" watches I have, the chrono hand does not move by itself.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Tomasso said:


> A cheap Sunon PE-902 movement that can be replaced with a Miyota 0S20 if it breaks.


Can you confirm this? Are the dial feet and general dimensions of the same?
There are some ali watches that would become interesting with the swap for a reliable movement.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

***double post***


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Digital Skmei 1243 ~11$


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I know this one is considerably more, but for under $50 you can get the *Guanqin GJ16022*. The extra money gets you a real Sea-Gull ST16 automatic movement, all stainless construction, sapphire crystal, solid end links and a real link bracelet, basically a watch that will hold up well for a few years.


Bit the bullet a bit ago and bought one of these. It showed up but has a different movement than what they advertised. Perhaps that is how they were able to offer the discount? Might be returning it as a result.














Advertised version:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

sh333 said:


> Bit the bullet a bit ago and bought one of these. It showed up but has a different movement than what they advertised. Perhaps that is how they were able to offer the discount? Might be returning it as a result.
> View attachment 13488905
> View attachment 13488909
> 
> ...


Other than the different movement, how do you like the watch? I'd been eyeing it for a while, but have been holding off, as there have been some grumblings online about poor QC/finishing. A recent YouTube review of the black dial version said that the watch was NOT waterproof, AND that his came only with lume on the hands, and not on the hour markers.

Finally, would you mind sharing some photos of the face of the dial?

Sorry for all the requests. Any more info you could share would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## fmadrid (Sep 7, 2014)

Tomasso said:


> After many weeks of revisiting the thread for inspiration I am ready to share my experiences. I am an incurable addict to watches and a real sucker for hommages. My holy grail (recently) has been a Speedmaster. Not much of a choice if you set yourself a price limit of 20-ish bucks.
> 
> The closest I got with my second attempt is Benyar BY-5120M that cost me some 24 dollars. Comes in a black cardboard box, with a cleaning cloth, a blank warranty card, a plastic dongle, and user instructions.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, I've been eyeing this one for quite some time. It looks pretty decent for a 20++$ watch. Sucks about the tachymeter being printed.. I'm sorry but have you done/shared a review of the Keller & Weber panda chrono? I got that one on the way.. thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Other than the different movement, how do you like the watch? I'd been eyeing it for a while, but have been holding off, as there have been some grumblings online about poor QC/finishing. A recent YouTube review of the black dial version said that the watch was NOT waterproof, AND that his came only with lume on the hands, and not on the hour markers.
> 
> Finally, would you mind sharing some photos of the face of the dial?
> 
> Sorry for all the requests. Any more info you could share would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


Lume is pretty much non-existent. Finishing is a bit rough but not unacceptable in the price range by any means. Pics are attached.

No idea is the substituted movement is any good, but it sure looks shabbier and is running anywhere from minus 36 to 56 on the timegrapher in different positions when more or less fully wound.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sh333 said:


> Bit the bullet a bit ago and bought one of these. It showed up but has a different movement than what they advertised. Perhaps that is how they were able to offer the discount? Might be returning it as a result.


It looks like Guanqin has switched from the Sea-Gull ST16, to the Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813. Except for the Sea-Gull being better decorated, there really isn't much difference in the quality between the calibers. Both movements were derived from the Miyota 8200 series, and were designed as drop-in replacements for the Miyota. I'm surprised your example is so inaccurate. My Guanqin GJ16033 (DG2803) came running -5spd, and has actually become a bit faster once broken in.

The advertised case back has the erroneous "A 25 JEWELS SWISS MADE", badly sized, rotor sticker. The DG2813 rotor cover is also wrong, if a bit better scaled,since that movement actually has 22 jewels, not 21 jewels like the Miyota.

The thing that would bother me about this model is that the dial lume markers don't line up with the indices.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thank you, Brightling007, for your feedback regarding this particular Loreo. It's evident that you like the watch a lot, which is great to hear. One question, though: is it actually a chronograph? It certainly looks like one. From what I can see, though, it looks like there are working sub-dials, but that maybe those don't actually have chronograph functionality (looks like one is a day function, the other is a 24 hour indicator, and then I'm not sure what the 3 o'clock sub-dial is). Your comments would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


The subdial at 3 is a month indictor, the rest is as you already said, at 6 it is a 24 hour, at 9 a day indicator. There is also a date wheel, with a very small window between 4 and 5.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Tomasso said:


> After many weeks of revisiting the thread for inspiration I am ready to share my experiences. I am an incurable addict to watches and a real sucker for hommages. My holy grail (recently) has been a Speedmaster. Not much of a choice if you set yourself a price limit of 20-ish bucks.
> 
> The closest I got with my second attempt is Benyar BY-5120M that cost me some 24 dollars. Comes in a black cardboard box, with a cleaning cloth, a blank warranty card, a plastic dongle, and user instructions.
> 
> ...


I've bought a Benyar as one of my first Alie experiences, a kinda diver chrono, but when you try to turn the bezel the whole assembly including the crystal comes off. It looks okay, the movement runs great, but it has flaws which you can expect in this price range. And I don't want those alloy cases any more, sooner or later the coating starts flaking and becomes a hazard to cut yourself on and what's under it will stain your skin black.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like Guanqin has switched from the Sea-Gull ST16, to the Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813. Except for the Sea-Gull being better decorated, there really isn't much difference in the quality between the calibers. Both movements were derived from the Miyota 8200 series, and were designed as drop-in replacements for the Miyota. I'm surprised your example is so inaccurate. My Guanqin GJ16033 (DG2803) came running -5spd, and has actually become a bit faster once broken in.
> 
> The advertised case back has the erroneous "A 25 JEWELS SWISS MADE", badly sized, rotor sticker. The DG2813 rotor cover is also wrong, if a bit better scaled,since that movement actually has 22 jewels, not 21 jewels like the Miyota.
> 
> The thing that would bother me about this model is that the dial lume markers don't line up with the indices.


In addition to not being lined up worth a @#$%, they are not actually lumed at all


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Ruimas has introduced 8 new models with Japanese movements : https://ruimas.alie_press.com/store...l?spm=2114.12010608.nav-list.7.2ca02c62CVjwF4

/

In the Japanese movements : under 100$ do you recomend Miyota 82x or Seiko Nh3x (like NH35, 36 or 38) ? Could you please unfold why ?

Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

double post


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

cuica said:


> Can you confirm this? Are the dial feet and general dimensions of the same?
> There are some ali watches that would become interesting with the swap for a reliable movement.


On the contrary, I (again) must recall what I have just said. The Sunon movement seems to be a clone of the hattori VD53B from seiko.

Unfortunately, there is very little data on the Hattori movement. Here is some data I was able to gather:








And here is a (extremely crude) visual comparison:


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

And here are the specs that I have found:

Hattori/SII
https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/VD53_SS.pdf

Sunon
http://www.sunonwatch.com/EN/download.asp?filename=uploadfile/20160704122209075.pdf


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Tomasso said:


> And here are the specs that I have found:
> 
> Hattori/SII
> https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/VD53_SS.pdf
> ...


Without doing a dimension by dimension comparison from a quick overview you can easily tell that one is certainly based on the other. :think:

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Ruimas has introduced 8 new models with Japanese movements : https://ruimas.alie_press.com/store...l?spm=2114.12010608.nav-list.7.2ca02c62CVjwF4
> 
> ...


Seiko NH3x would be my choice as the movement is a little more advanced in that it supports Hacking which the Miyota does not. If that is not important to you then either maker is good. Just my 5 cents worth and I have watches with both movements. Also it would seem to me that more watch builders seem to be going towards the NH3x series, but that could be down to aggressive marketing more than preference, who knows? :-s

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Seiko NH3x would be my choice as the movement is a little more advanced in that it supports Hacking which the Miyota does not. If that is not important to you then either maker is good. Just my 5 cents worth and I have watches with both movements. Also it would seem to me that more watch builders seem to be going towards the NH3x series, but that could be down to aggressive marketing more than preference, who knows? :-s
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


I'd pick the Seiko movement for the same reason. In addition, Seiko's movements are reputed to be more efficient self-winders, since their Magic Lever system rotors wind bi-directionally. In addition, the Miyota's unidirectional winding rotor is reputed to be noisier. Even so, they're both known to be very, very solid movements; you can't really go wrong with either.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'd pick the Seiko movement for the same reason. In addition, Seiko's movements are reputed to be more efficient self-winders, since their Magic Lever system rotors wind bi-directionally. In addition, the Miyota's unidirectional winding rotor is reputed to be noisier. Even so, they're both known to be very, very solid movements; you can't really go wrong with either.


I'd go the Seiko for the reasons mentined above. You also have the lottery of getting a stuttering second hand with the Miyota. I have both movements with absolutely no issues. The Miyotas I own are all ticking at around +3 sec/day and the Seikos are similar. Lucky I guess.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Got this from Ali last year - well, it's a 'perlative ceronometer' :-d but otherwise a solid and reliable watch.
Even with a glass back to show the outstanding movement...
Around 20.00, the strap was 1.60.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bertl said:


> Got this from Ali last year - well, it's a 'perlative ceronometer' :-d but otherwise a solid and reliable watch.
> Even with a glass back to show the outstanding movement...
> Around 20.00, the strap was 1.60.


The Tevise T801A is a pretty well known quantity at this point, but I'll just add my 2 cents anyway:

It's a very fun watch that punches WAY above its lunch money price. It's a hell of a value proposition, and a mind blowing proof of concept (can you build a half-decent, good-looking, acceptably performing watch for $20 USD? Absolutely!). But for most anyone on this forum, it'll be nothing more than a fun bonus watch, and not a member of the collection.

To wit: no water resistance to speak of (it's a diver in looks only . . . a Casio F91-W is more water resistant), the case looks and feels like an alloy case (though the caseback probably is stainless steel), wonky bezel with plenty of play in multiple directions, rotor might get stuck, rendering it a manual wind watch only . . . . Keep in mind also that it's 2 or 3 mm larger than a Rolex sub, despite its borrowed looks.

Not trying to dissuade; by all means, spend the $20 and astound at what it gets you. Just sharing my own perspective on the watch, in case it helps inform the discussion and decision-making process.

p.s. I've got that exact same $1.60 seatbelt NATO strap! I was very satisfied with the product at that price point. For the money, you could even buy the entire 12-strap collection and mix-and-match to your heart's content. For anyone interested, search for "shellhard straps," and you shall find.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bertl said:


> Got this from Ali last year - well, it's a 'perlative ceronometer' :-d but otherwise a solid and reliable watch.
> 
> Even with a glass back to show the outstanding movement...


You don't often hear a 17J Tongji-based automatic being referred to as "outstanding". More often, "acceptable", "adequate" or "not terribly inaccurate" are considered high praise.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> You don't often hear a 17J Tongji-based automatic being referred to as "outstanding". More often, "acceptable", "adequate" or "not terribly inaccurate" are considered high praise.


Apologies, I forgot to mark it as sarcasm...


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> The Tevise T801A is a pretty well known quantity at this point, but I'll just add my 2 cents anyway:
> 
> It's a very fun watch that punches WAY above its lunch money price. It's a hell of a value proposition, and a mind blowing proof of concept (can you build a half-decent, good-looking, acceptably performing watch for $20 USD? Absolutely!). But for most anyone on this forum, it'll be nothing more than a fun bonus watch, and not a member of the collection.
> 
> ...


Thanks ohhenry1, well said.

I don't take our common hobby deadly serious - when I see a funny watch or even an absurd replica for small money I often cannot resist...


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I've bought a Benyar as one of my first Alie experiences, a kinda diver chrono, but when you try to turn the bezel the whole assembly including the crystal comes off.


Would you please share a pic?


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I've got that exact same $1.60 seatbelt NATO strap! I was very satisfied with the product at that price point. For the money, you could even buy the entire 12-strap collection and mix-and-match to your heart's content. For anyone interested, search for "shellhard straps," and you shall find.


Great catch, these straps look way more expensive. Landed on my wish list of course.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> The Tevise T801A is a pretty well known quantity at this point, but I'll just add my 2 cents anyway:
> 
> It's a very fun watch that punches WAY above its lunch money price. It's a hell of a value proposition, and a mind blowing proof of concept (can you build a half-decent, good-looking, acceptably performing watch for $20 USD? Absolutely!). But for most anyone on this forum, it'll be nothing more than a fun bonus watch, and not a member of the collection.


I got myself a green one, always wondered how a green watch would wear and it was a perfect opportunity to give it a try.

I have not been wearing it regularly, more a daily handywork watch for me (working in the garden, painting wood, house repairs and occasional visit to the green market and flea market) but after almost a year it still works fine.

Next I will try to remove the rotor to make the wind last longer.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Letter T said:


> I got myself a green one, always wondered how a green watch would wear and it was a perfect opportunity to give it a try.
> 
> I have not been wearing it regularly, more a daily handywork watch for me (working in the garden, painting wood, house repairs and occasional visit to the green market and flea market) but after almost a year it still works fine.
> 
> Next I will try to remove the rotor to make the wind last longer.


For maximum efficiency, you'll also need to remove the over winding clutch.


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

I bought Tevise too. It was for checking movement, fixing etc but still that timepiece is working very good... Yes finish is not so good but it is great one for the money (15$)









Sent from my SM-C7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone has one of these Parnis 39mm chronographs?
They have great looks, screw down pushers and solid end links.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There's a new fun SOKI, hardly readable but may interest some of you fashion monglers 

SOKI Creative Men's Watches 2018 Quartz *(5.59 €)* [from Ali Express]


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> There's a new fun SOKI, hardly readable but may interest some of you fashion monglers
> 
> SOKI Creative Men's Watches 2018 Quartz *(5.59 €)* [from Ali Express]


Definition of "Fashion Mongler" please :-s :-d

Very best regards
Jim :-!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Definition of "Fashion Mongler" please :-s :-d


What else could it be but a fashion monger who mangles his fashion choices?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

cuica said:


> Anyone has one of these Parnis 39mm chronographs?
> They have great looks, screw down pushers and solid end links.


They were just released last week. I have a black/tan en route...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

BalooSD said:


> They were just released last week. I have a black/tan en route...


Please write a review when it arrives.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

BalooSD said:


> They were just released last week. I have a black/tan en route...


Please write a review when it arrives.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
About movements : Thanks for the input above for choice between Seiko and Miyota. We saw that many would chose Seiko other Miyota (Nh3x), i would too i think for the same reasons that mentioned above (hacking, noise, reliability).
But if you had to chose between Japanese and Chinese movements at about the same price (<100$) which would have your preference, would you still go for Japanese ? Improvement goes quickly, it looks DG 2813 competes quite well, Seagull ST16 seems too, maybe others too ?
Thanks


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> About movements : Thanks for the input above for choice between Seiko and Miyota. We saw that many would chose Seiko other Miyota (Nh3x), i would too i think for the same reasons that mentioned above (hacking, noise, reliability).
> But if you had to chose between Japanese and Chinese movements at about the same price (<100$) which would have your preference, would you still go for Japanese ? Improvement goes quickly, it looks DG 2813 competes quite well, Seagull ST16 seems too, maybe others too ?
> Thanks


In that price range ST25 is an absolute winner, IMHO. I bought a Parnis (not regulated) four months ago still running +3/4 sec per week. the only flaw of this movement is the size


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A forum favorite, the SKMEI "Casio Royale" was in the mail tonight. Sorry for the crappy pictures, night falls early now and artificial light ruins them.

The case alloy (?) feels like plastic, and I changed the cheap metal bracelet for a brown leather strap, but in terms of functions, I'm impressed! 

I wouldn't have thought the lcd world map was working, and all the time zones would be there, pre-stored and accessible by the press of a button.

This plus 2 tones of key bips, back light, alarm, timer, stopwatch, full calendar for 6€ shipped!  (on the bay) I really can't complain!

Nicolas


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Ruimas has introduced 8 new models with Japanese movements : https://ruimas.alie_press.com/store...l?spm=2114.12010608.nav-list.7.2ca02c62CVjwF4


is this link working for anyone else?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jammybstard said:


> is this link working for anyone else?


You need to work a little bit to get it to work (since WUS censors links to AliEx): right-click over the link; copy the link address; paste that URL into the browser address bar, HOWEVER, before hitting "enter," replace the underscore in the link with an "x". That should get you where you want to go.

Not sure if the following will work (as I believe WUS now censors most URL link shorteners), but you can also try https://......./kySyxY , which should forward you to the correct link, OR, if that doesn't work, copy and paste https://goo(DOT)gl/kySyxY (replacing the "(DOT)" with a period).

Hope that helps!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> A forum favorite, the SKMEI "Casio Royale" was in the mail tonight. Sorry for the crappy pictures, night falls early now and artificial light ruins them.
> 
> I wouldn't have thought the lcd world map was working, and all the time zones would be there, pre-stored and accessible by the press of a button.
> 
> This plus 2 tones of key bips, back light, alarm, timer, stopwatch, full calendar for 6€ shipped!  (on the bay) I really can't complain!


Thanks for sharing, Nicolas! Can you clarify re the working LCD map? The way the original works, as you cycle through the time zones, the map lights up only the area of the world that corresponds to the time zone being shown on the watch. From your pictures, though, it looks like the whole map (or half of it?) lights up, which I guess is useful for showing a map of the world, but not so much for knowing what time zone you're looking at. I can't tell, though, given your disclaimer that the artificial light detracts from the photos.

Also, does the world time function distinguish between daylight savings time and standard time? I know that might be too much to expect, but the original Casio Royale has that functionality, and it'd be great if the SKMEI did as well.

Thanks again, Nicolas!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Nicolas! Can you clarify re the working LCD map?


The whole map lights up except for the local time zone selected (negative lighting) + it's animated, it goes through lighting up and being all off every 3 seconds.

I just checked and summer day saving time is not taken into account  It currently shows a 7hr difference between PAR and HKG which is only expected in the winter (6hr expected at the moment)...

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> About movements : Thanks for the input above for choice between Seiko and Miyota. We saw that many would chose Seiko other Miyota (Nh3x), i would too i think for the same reasons that mentioned above (hacking, noise, reliability).
> But if you had to chose between Japanese and Chinese movements at about the same price (<100$) which would have your preference, would you still go for Japanese ? Improvement goes quickly, it looks DG 2813 competes quite well, Seagull ST16 seems too, maybe others too ?
> Thanks


Generally, the Japanese movements are considered a bit more reliable. Although derived from the Miyota 8200 series, the 21 jewel ST16 and 22 jewel DG2813 have a hacking function unlike the original. Because of common designs, all three movements can have stutter problems due to their indirectly driven second hands.

I think the Seiko NH3x is the best choice, all other factors being equal, but a watch with a Chinese movement should not be automatically disqualified. As Ale De Alis noted, the Sea-Gull ST25 is a very good alternative, but can be hard to find in a conventional three-hand watch.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Tomasso said:


> Would you please share a pic?


Sure!


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> You need to work a little bit to get it to work (since WUS censors links to AliEx): right-click over the link; copy the link address; paste that URL into the browser address bar, HOWEVER, before hitting "enter," replace the underscore in the link with an "x". That should get you where you want to go...


Silly me, I forgot about that.

Ruimas is the same company as Nakzen isn't it?

I've had my eye on this De Ville homage

https://m.alie_press.com/item/32914...&terminal_id=8dc0eda7077c4227942ac70cee027249

Miyota 9015 for under 100USD is pretty good. 
Don't like the date window much though.

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Mine comes today, really nice bargain for 75 euros,Miyota 9015 plus sapphire crystal.I charge the leather band with a mesh band, I think looks nice.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

In my pursuit of an ultracheap Speedmaster I ordered the Kashidun 846. 
https://www.ali...ss.com/item/Top-B...orts-Watch-Men-Quartz-Casual/32819181926.html

The design is somewhere between Mark II and Bulova moonwatch (the lugs are like on a Bulova while the pushers are like on an Omega). It came on a polyurethane leather strap that I immediately replaced with a thick black NATO strap for appearance, and for some time now I am testing it on a silicone strap that is better at filling the space between the lugs.
















It looks and wears great, the quality of workmanship is stunning in a watch for the price. The case and back are real stainless steel. Movement is again, Chinese Sunon, replaceable with Hattori Seiko VD53B.























The worst flaw of the watch is the subdial at 3 o'clock that is marked to indicate time in a 12 hour format (which does not make sense), while the pointer rotates to show time in the a 24 hour format (as expected).

My plans for the watch? 
1. mask the numbers in a 3-o'clock eye with a black sharpie 
2. add lume dots next to markers
3. try to mask the absurd logo (or not)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tomasso said:


> In my pursuit of an ultracheap Speedmaster I ordered the Kashidun 846.
> https://www.ali...ss.com/item/Top-B...orts-Watch-Men-Quartz-Casual/32819181926.html
> 
> The design is somewhere between Mark II and Bulova moonwatch (the lugs are like on a Bulova while the pushers are like on an Omega). It came on a polyurethane leather strap that I immediately replaced with a thick black NATO strap for appearance, and for some time now I am testing it on a silicone strap that is better at filling the space between the lugs.
> ...


Nice job, looks great on NATO! 
Your improvements should make it even better, please post pics of the result and good luck on the mod 

Nicolas


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

evritis said:


> Mine comes today, really nice bargain for 75 euros,Miyota 9015 plus sapphire crystal.I charge the leather band with a mesh band, I think looks nice.


Evritis, I don't see any diamonds on the dial! :-! (I think I saw somewhere a Nakzen with it)
Good catch! Keep us apprised of the Myota 9015 accuracy!


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Ale De Alis said:


> Evritis, I don't see any diamonds on the dial! :-! (I think I saw somewhere a Nakzen with it)
> Good catch! Keep us apprised of the Myota 9015 accuracy!


Yes, did not have any diamonds this model, is very simple and minimal design. If you search on Ali with words NAKZEN MIYOTA 9015 you will find and this model.

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Jammybstard said:


> Ruimas is the same company as Nakzen isn't it?


Ruimas, Nakzen and Megir are the in-house brands of *Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD*. Ruimas is portrayed as their "Swiss" brand. Nakzen was targeted at the Japanese watch market.


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Jammybstard said:
> 
> 
> > Ruimas is the same company as Nakzen isn't it?
> ...


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> The whole map lights up except for the local time zone selected (negative lighting) + it's animated, it goes through lighting up and being all off every 3 seconds.
> 
> I just checked and summer day saving time is not taken into account  It currently shows a 7hr difference between PAR and HKG which is only expected in the winter (6hr expected at the moment)...
> 
> Nicolas


You did better than my recent purchase - the map just cycles through N/S America on/off; Greenland+WAfrica On/off; China+ Siberia on/off. Europe, the rest of Africa, Russia + Mid East and Australia never light.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Jammybstard said:


> [Do you think there is any difference in the quality of the brands?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


There used to be clear differences. Nakzen and Ruimas were all stainless steel, and had Japanese movements. Unfortunately, the cheap alloy cases and Sunon quartz movements are now appearing in Nakzen's product line. They even have a $9.90 model with fake sub-dials. The whole point was that these were not the cheap, disposable Megir brand watches. Nakzen was positioned to sell in Japan, where consumers have minimum standards.

It seems like many Chinese brands lately have been willing to ruin their reputations in order to target the Under $20 market segment. Megir, conversely, is actually producing some newer models with descent specifications, similar to their Nakzen and Ruimas upper end models.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate - Arrgh!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> There used to be clear differences. Nakzen and Ruimas were all stainless steel, and had Japanese movements. Unfortunately, the cheap alloy cases and Sunon quartz movements are now appearing in Nakzen's product line. They even have a $9.90 model with fake sub-dials. The whole point was that these were not the cheap, disposable Megir brand watches. Nakzen was positioned to sell in Japan, where consumers have minimum standards.
> 
> It seems like many Chinese brands lately have been willing to ruin their reputations in order to target the Under $20 market segment. Megir, conversely, is actually producing some newer models with descent specifications, similar to their Nakzen and Ruimas upper end models.


I've been looking at the Nakzen varient of this recently:

http://soo.gd/5eX5









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

Has anyone here ever heard of NEDSS watches?

I just came across their N20 model and in spite of the excessive/odd text on the dial I really like it, but the idea of paying 200 bucks for a Chinese watch makes me somewhat nervous.

It has a Miyota 9015, tritium and is advertised as being only 9.8mm thin.

Here are some visual aids:


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Has anyone here ever heard of NEDSS watches?
> 
> I just came across their N20 model and in spite of the excessive/odd text on the dial I really like it, but the idea of paying 200 bucks for a Chinese watch makes me somewhat nervous.
> 
> ...


I've come across this whilst looking through Ali before, and I thought the same thing. It's a beautiful watch, but too rich for me.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen C5051* - Tungsten and Sapphire rectangular watch - *$28.65 Flash Sale*
39mm x 8mm Tunsten Carbide case, sapphire crystal, quartz movement, 30M WR, two colorways


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Anyone have a Ruimas RL6753G, Miyota 8215? Intriguing. Wish the blue came in anything but the rose gold case.......

https://www.ali(remove me)express.com/store/product/Men-Simple-Fashion-Leather-Watch-Business-Mechanical-Watches-Male-Blue-Clock-Wristwatches-RUIMAS-Montre-Homme-with/2951072_32920776410.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.11.1ee22a8apfigax


----------



## moulix (Feb 23, 2016)

Similar query to my previous poster. Anyone has experience with Ruimas watches?
I like the look of this open heart from them, appears to have a seagull movement, not sure though:
bit. ly/ 2QRIm1d


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

moulix said:


> Similar query to my previous poster. Anyone has experience with Ruimas watches?
> I like the look of this open heart from them, appears to have a seagull movement, not sure though:
> bit. ly/ 2QRIm1d


It's hard to tell the exact model, since they make quite a few engraved skeleton movements like this (2189, 2720, 2701, etc.), but that's definitely a Hangzhou 2xxx series movement, which are based on the old Seiko 7009.


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I've come across this whilst looking through Ali before, and I thought the same thing. It's a beautiful watch, but too rich for me.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Idk, I can't rule it out just yet. I simply can't find that many slim automatics that I like in a 40mm black PVD case, the movement is nice, and the tritium is a cool bonus.

I did find this thread here on WUS by the way, someone who bought one says it's 10.2mm thick instead of the claimed 9.8mm, but that's still not bad imo. There are some rl pics as well: https://www.watchuseek.com/f7/nedss-watches-2105386.html


----------



## moulix (Feb 23, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> It's hard to tell the exact model, since they make quite a few engraved skeleton movements like this (2189, 2720, 2701, etc.), but that's definitely a Hangzhou 2xxx series movement, which are based on the old Seiko 7009.


Thanks for the info..
Is it worth the price? Around $60 I think..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these, £7.29, ike the Casio F-91W but 50m water resistance. It looks less like the W59. I wonder if the back light will be better than the F-91W.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

baczajka said:


> These Loreo sub homages (model 9203) are very tempting. Anyone have one and would share their experience? For less than $90 and checking many boxes for me. Getting hard to resist a blue version on bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13483063


Does anyone know what's the different between 9201 ($79) and 9203 ($89)? What's the make of the movement of each? I prefer Miyota or Seiko movements. Thanks.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I just received one of these. I don't suppose I need to state which it was given that one costs about 100 times as much as the other and this is the affordables forum. The watch image on the right is an actual photo.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tcl said:


> I just received one of these. I don't suppose I need to state which it was given that one costs about 100 times as much as the other and this is the affordables forum. The watch image on the right is an actual photo.
> 
> View attachment 13498541


what's that at the bottom in small prints? "s... m..." = swiss made? ...nope "sollen movt"  well played sollen, well played


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> what's that at the bottom in small prints? "s... m..." = swiss made? ...nope "sollen movt"  well played sollen, well played


somehow I read 'stolen'.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

baczajka said:


> These Loreo sub homages (model 9203) are very tempting. Anyone have one and would share their experience? For less than $90 and checking many boxes for me. Getting hard to resist a blue version on bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 13483063


I believe 9201 and 9203 are the same blue. Look at the real life photos: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LoREO-Auto...439526?hash=item285fc50626:g:Bg4AAOSw1u9bc2r6
It looks to me a bit purple, not the attractive blue in the product shots.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

fandi said:


> somehow I read 'stolen'.


Well I guess you could say the movement's name was stolen. It has a Citizen movement not a Sollen movement per their published specifications.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

fandi said:


> I believe 9201 and 9203 are the same blue. Look at the real life photos: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LoREO-Auto...439526?hash=item285fc50626:g:Bg4AAOSw1u9bc2r6
> It looks to me a bit purple, not the attractive blue in the product shots.


We will see. I'll post pics when I get mine.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

no text.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

moulix said:


> Similar query to my previous poster. Anyone has experience with Ruimas watches? I like the look of this open heart from them, appears to have a seagull movement, not sure though: bit. ly/ 2QRIm1d


 Hi, i have 2 watches from Ruimas. The one you gave here is on my wrist, it is beautiful, as in pictures. I choose it to try a definitely Chinese movement and see how it behaves. Mine came with a default though, dirt or oxydation maybe on some indices, it was like going to the restaurant and finding the table dirty... Communication with them is good. They're supposed to check all the newly arrived models quality so that this could be avoided. Also i'll have a discount on another model.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone knows Pagani Design/Benyar with 40-41mm without crown? I like the designs but their sizes are too big. Thanks.
Oh and one day I hope someone make an homage of the Nomos Siren White (either Ahoi or Club).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fandi said:


> Anyone knows Pagani Design/Benyar with 40-41mm without crown? I like the designs but their sizes are too big. Thanks.
> Oh and one day I hope someone make an homage of the Nomos Siren White (either Ahoi or Club).


Close enough?

Natural Park









Gimto









eHour


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I came across what seems to be a quartz version of the tritium watch from NEDSS I posted yesterday, but from a different brand.

This one is only 6mm thick and it doesn't have a second hand so I assume it is silent or as good as. No PVD version of this one unfortunately. It's around 70 bucks vs 200 for the version with the Miyota 9015.

You can find them on Ally if you look for "Carnaval I & W Tritium".

Here's a video I came across:


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> Close enough?
> 
> Natural Park
> 
> ...


I mean all numbers are red on white dial. Just two colors.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fandi said:


> I mean all numbers are red on white dial. Just two colors.


If you want an exact copy you are on the wrong forum...


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

tcl said:


> I just received one of these. I don't suppose I need to state which it was given that one costs about 100 times as much as the other and this is the affordables forum. The watch image on the right is an actual photo.
> 
> View attachment 13498541


Nice watch! Do you have a link?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Veda88 said:


> Nice watch! Do you have a link?


Here's the link to the Ali listing (currently $42) though this forum alters the link so it's not usable without you editing it first:
https://www..........s.com/item/Relogio-Masculino-SOLLEN-New-Men-Watch-Brand-Business-Watches-For-Men-Ultra-Slim-Style-Wristwatch-JAPAN/32823288707.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dHlsY30

Here's a link to the watch on Amazon (currently $60):
https://www.amazon.com/Watches-SOLLEN-Ultra-Thin-Stainless-Bracelet/dp/B0747443FT/ref=sr_1_1?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1537642454&sr=1-1&nodeID=6358540011&psd=1&keywords=sollen&th=1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone have one of these? I'm really tempted to order one. As it looks great, especially the movement with the full display back. I'm just a little worried about the size, and was wondering if anyone had one and could share a picture of it on.

It seems really good for £42 ($56).

http://soo.gd/9mvR









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

baczajka said:


> These Loreo sub homages (model 9203) are very tempting. Anyone have one and would share their experience? For less than $90 and checking many boxes for me. Getting hard to resist a blue version on bracelet.
> 
> Attachment 13483063





fandi said:


> I believe 9201 and 9203 are the same blue. Look at the real life photos: https://www.ebay.com/itm/LoREO-Auto...439526?hash=item285fc50626:g:Bg4AAOSw1u9bc2r6
> It looks to me a bit purple, not the attractive blue in the product shots.


I have a Chinese Day/Date version of the "blue" Loreo Sub. I affectionately refer to it as the Loreo Blurple Sub, the bezel is a dark/navy blue and the dial is most definitely a sunburst purple. It is NOT blue whatsoever lol, if you're expecting a blue watch you will be disappointed. The Blurple is a charming watch imo and if you like purple, this thing can't be mistaken for a Rolex replica (especially with the Chinese day function).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone have one of these? I'm really tempted to order one. As it looks great, especially the movement with the full display back. I'm just a little worried about the size, and was wondering if anyone had one and could share a picture of it on.
> 
> It seems really good for £42 ($56).
> 
> ...


I have the model with the seconds at 6'o clock, here are some wristshots:


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I have a Chinese Day/Date version of the "blue" Loreo Sub. I affectionately refer to it as the Loreo Blurple Sub, the bezel is a dark/navy blue and the dial is most definitely a sunburst purple. It is NOT blue whatsoever lol, if you're expecting a blue watch you will be disappointed. The Blurple is a charming watch imo and if you like purple, this thing can't be mistaken for a Rolex replica (especially with the Chinese day function).
> 
> View attachment 13501791
> 
> ...


Same thing with other Chinese makers such as Stuhrling, Invicta, etc. They somehow can't match Rolex dial color which I expect they could do that.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I have the model with the seconds at 6'o clock, here are some wristshots:


What size wrist do you have? I'd much prefer that version. It appeals to my OCD. Where did you buy that one?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> What size wrist do you have? I'd much prefer that version. It appeals to my OCD. Where did you buy that one?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I have an 8 - 8.5" wrist (in good days) I bought this model on eBay from seller 'parnistime', 47€ ($56) shipped.

Nicolas


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

m3ga said:


> 41 it is and thank you. I cut my thumb cutting vegetables. I just sharpened my Global knife and was uncautionous.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


So this is around 42mm?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

fandi said:


> So this is around 42mm?


More like 45

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Bertl said:


> Got this from Ali last year - well, it's a 'perlative ceronometer' :-d but otherwise a solid and reliable watch.
> Even with a glass back to show the outstanding movement...
> Around 20.00, the strap was 1.60.


Can you please provide a link for that nato strap? I can't seem to find it on ali x press


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

7ths0n said:


> Can you please provide a link for that nato strap? I can't seem to find it on ali x press


Search for "shellhard straps"

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

7ths0n said:


> Can you please provide a link for that nato strap? I can't seem to find it on ali x press


...apparently I cannot post a clickable link, please enter this:


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I have a Chinese Day/Date version of the "blue" Loreo Sub. I affectionately refer to it as the Loreo Blurple Sub, the bezel is a dark/navy blue and the dial is most definitely a sunburst purple. It is NOT blue whatsoever lol, if you're expecting a blue watch you will be disappointed. The Blurple is a charming watch imo and if you like purple, this thing can't be mistaken for a Rolex replica (especially with the Chinese day function).
> 
> View attachment 13501791
> 
> ...


Disappointing. I hope mine is blue. Will be looking for some remedy from the seller if I get the purple.

When did you get yours?


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Got it from Amazon. I highly doubt yours will look different from mine (other than the date complication) so dont get your hopes up

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgeek96 (Jan 14, 2017)

Got this from Taobao, pretty much same as ALI-EXPRESS


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm trying to assemble my first watch and I'd like to use a better movement than the usual Miyota 8000/DG 2813.









Case + dial + hands should fit ETA 2824 2836 movements OR
MIYOTA 8215 821A movements.









Is "2824" the swiss movement or is this a generic compatibility with 2824 clones (such as ST2130, "asian" 2824, MIYOTA 9015) ?

In other words, can I use the ST2130 movement with these Case + dial + hands?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've been looking for something a little bit different to add to my collection... And I came across this, which looks interesting for £40 ($52).

http://soo.gd/vZgk









Here's a quick video I found of the watch:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'm trying to assemble my first watch and I'd like to use a better movement than the usual Miyota 8000/DG 2813.
> 
> View attachment 13503957
> 
> ...


Any case that fits an ETA 2824-2, should allow the Sea-Gull ST2130, Hangzhou 6300 or Liaoning-Peacock SL3000, to drop in as well.

FYI - A new Sea-Gull ST2130/TY2130 will run at least $90-$100.

*Comparison of the Liaoning Peacock SL3000 and the Sea Gull 2130*

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1172270&d=1375114409


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

While I decide whether or not to buy the other two watches I posted about earlier, I ended up ordering one of these, and a couple of different straps to try on it too.

I know this has been talked about a lot, perhaps that's why I ended up ordering one. I wanted to see if it's really sad good as everyone says.

At this rate I'm going need another display case very soon. How naive I was 

I only started buying/collecting in July. I already have 7, with another 2 on the way 










Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

watchuseek96 said:


> Got this from Taobao, pretty much same as ALI-EXPRESS
> 
> View attachment 13503777


May I ask if the picture was taken in Santa Monica?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

watchuseek96 said:


> Got this from Taobao, pretty much same as ALI-EXPRESS
> 
> View attachment 13503777


What are your initial thoughts on this watch?


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

watchuseek96 said:


> Got this from Taobao, pretty much same as ALI-EXPRESS
> 
> View attachment 13503777


Is the GMT hand independently adjustable? I was told it's not. However your pic shown differently.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

cyberwarhol said:


> Is the GMT hand independently adjustable? I was told it's not. However your pic shown differently.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


San Martin is one of the more costly Chinese brands....if I spent $400+ on this watch, I would expect the GMT to be fully functional and not mere decoration.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cyberwarhol (Feb 26, 2014)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> San Martin is one of the more costly Chinese brands....if I spent $400+ on this watch, I would expect the GMT to be fully functional and not mere decoration.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Interesting. I chatted with another fellow with the same watch and the GMT hand is not adjustable. I will let him know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchgeek96 (Jan 14, 2017)

fandi said:


> May I ask if the picture was taken in Santa Monica?


I wish I was at Santa Monica, lol. Picture was taken at Atlanta, GA.


----------



## watchgeek96 (Jan 14, 2017)

fandi said:


> May I ask if the picture was taken in Santa Monica?


I wish I was at Santa Monica, lol. Picture was taken at Atlanta, GA.


----------



## watchgeek96 (Jan 14, 2017)

Techme said:


> What are your initial thoughts on this watch?


I have had for about a wk now and it has not leave my wrist since, that's how much I like it.


----------



## watchgeek96 (Jan 14, 2017)

cyberwarhol said:


> Is the GMT hand independently adjustable? I was told it's not. However your pic shown differently.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just tried, the GMT hand can be adjustable independently.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Any case that fits an ETA 2824-2, should allow the Sea-Gull ST2130, Hangzhou 6300 or Liaoning-Peacock SL3000, to drop in as well.
> 
> FYI - A new Sea-Gull ST2130/TY2130 will run at least $90-$100.


I found a good deal :-! :









but the seller has just replied o|


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just came across this whilst browsing through. It looks like a bargain for anyone after a cheap diver. £33.51 $(44). Even if you buy a stainless steel bracelet for it, it works out cheaper than my Loreo 9201, and It's pretty much identical spec wise.

http://soo.gd/aZUL

Here's a link for a stainless steel bracelet that could go with it too. £10.65 ($14.02)

http://soo.gd/axzV

So combined that's only £44.16 ($58.12). Plus you end up with two straps for it.

Just as a comparison, if you buy it already on a stainless steel bracelet, it costs £61.05 ($80.34).










Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> Just came across this whilst browsing through. It looks like a bargain for anyone after a cheap diver. £33.51 $(44). Even if you buy a stainless steel bracelet for it, it works out cheaper than my Loreo 9201, and It's pretty much identical spec wise.
> 
> http://soo.gd/aZUL
> 
> ...


For some reason I find the branding less desirable than the Loreo. I wonder if they can get the blue color right rather than burple.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

fandi said:


> Same thing with other Chinese makers such as Stuhrling, Invicta, etc. They somehow can't match Rolex dial color which I expect they could do that.


Not saying that this is Rolex blue, but if they want Loreo can make a blue dial also....


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

jovame said:


> Not saying that this is Rolex blue, but if they want Loreo can make a blue dial also....


I just ordered one off of Amazon based on your pics/description. 2-day Prime shipping and I'm protected if the movement sucks or if it ends up being another Blurple lol. There was only 2 left and I got one of them, act quick if you're interested @baczajka !!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I just ordered one off of Amazon based on your pics/description. 2-day Prime shipping and I'm protected if the movement sucks or if it ends up being another Blurple lol. There was only 2 left and I got one of them, act quick if you're interested @baczajka !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It does look nice, but too expensive IMO. I like them dirt cheap! Maybe that's the problem....


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> I just ordered one off of Amazon based on your pics/description. 2-day Prime shipping and I'm protected if the movement sucks or if it ends up being another Blurple lol. There was only 2 left and I got one of them, act quick if you're interested @baczajka !!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I think you'll like it, dial is positively blue.

Also, it's not just a Sub copy like some of the other Loreo models but has a character of its own, with its 12-sided bezel, straight indices en wavepattern dial.
And no BS text on the dial about being a Superlative Chronometer and Officially Certified....


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

fandi said:


> So this is around 42mm?


Yes around 42mm and it wears small


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Would you buy this?:









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Spovan Gemini alti/baro/compass/therm watch ~50$


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

panos_ioannou said:


> Would you buy this?:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure the specs / movement
You may want to compare it to some options from

SEAGULL WATCH

just to see how the specs match up for the price


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Can you help me find out what kind of movement is this watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> Would you buy this?:


I bought this watch in January at the same price it's available for now. In short: It's a good quality watch, very satisfactory for the price.

Fit and finish was good and solid (I recall maybe a very minor aesthetic blemish that anyone could easily overlook), movement was accurate, bracelet looked and felt quality. As I recall, the crystal passed the water drop test for sapphire crystals, for whatever that's worth.

I didn't end up wearing this watch very much, but that's mostly a matter of my discovering my personal preferences (ultimately, I think this Bauhaus style of watch is too bland for my liking, and my narrow wrist doesn't do well with 40mm all-dial watches, especially on dress watches . . . 38mm would have been a much better size for me), and not a matter of faults with the watch.

I was sufficiently impressed that I would order a Carnival watch again without hesitation. I don't know the state of the competition for this style of watch, but I don't think you could go too wrong in ordering it. Hope that helps!

p.s. edit: I can't help you with the watch's movement, as I have the watch in storage somewhere inaccessible to me for the time-being.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I bought this watch in January at the same price it's available for now. In short: It's a good quality watch, very satisfactory for the price.
> 
> Fit and finish was good and solid (I recall maybe a very minor aesthetic blemish that anyone could easily overlook), movement was accurate, bracelet looked and felt quality. As I recall, the crystal passed the water drop test for sapphire crystals, for whatever that's worth.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jovame said:


> Also, it's not just a Sub copy like some of the other Loreo models but has a character of its own, with its 12-sided bezel, straight indices en wavepattern dial.
> View attachment 13506733


Errm.. that's because it's a Seamaster Pro copy


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> While I decide whether or not to buy the other two watches I posted about earlier, I ended up ordering one of these, and a couple of different straps to try on it too.
> 
> I know this has been talked about a lot, perhaps that's why I ended up ordering one. I wanted to see if it's really sad good as everyone says.
> 
> ...


That is one of my favourite Guanqin watches :-! I would say that it is as near to a Chinese Seiko 5 as you can get. You can pick it up, wind it, set it and wear it and mine runs at about +/- 5 secs a day. OK so most of the positives are down to the quality of the NH36 movement, but I hope you are a happy with yours as I am with mine!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've been looking for something a little bit different to add to my collection... And I came across this, which looks interesting for £40 ($52).
> 
> http://soo.gd/vZgk
> 
> ...


That balance wheel bridge looks funny. It makes Tevise's "PERLATIVE CERONOMETER" look serious.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
Would you be interested by ceramic bracelets ? I seldom see some. Is this something looked for where you're ?


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Gedmis said:


> Spovan Gemini alti/baro/compass/therm watch ~50$


Thank you for the review. Is it possible that this is the same module like in the Tissot watches but without the touch screen?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Thank you for the review. Is it possible that this is the same module like in the Tissot watches but without the touch screen?


More likely it's from Casio, but I still would be doubtful.


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

mougino said:


> Errm.. that's because it's a Seamaster Pro copy


Nope not a copy imo, Mercedes hands and the magnifier on the crystal are key differentiators to me. Scalpel bezel and wave dial, sure. Mine arrives tomorrow, we'll see it my opinion changes when I have the watch in hand.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

NOT ALI EX presS, but with chinese watches (Parnis included)
E-mail from ebay = 25% off selected items only (maybe targeted) code M25OFFSEP, minimum spend 10$, maximum discount 40$.
As I recall some of you were interested in this Parnis. 58.5-25% = 43.88$
I think it is a good price for a Parnis watch. Didn't look deeper yet
The list of selected items HERE


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I tried it but for some unknown reason it doesn't work for me. I get - This code can't be applied to your order.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Letter T said:


> I tried it but for some unknown reason it doesn't work for me. I get - This code can't be applied to your order.


I got the same issue, maybe it does not work in the EU?

Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

And to add insult to injury now I get the Dupe Bug


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Maybe it's targeted to some people... 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Nope not a copy imo, Mercedes hands and the magnifier on the crystal are key differentiators to me. Scalpel bezel and wave dial, sure. Mine arrives tomorrow, we'll see it my opinion changes when I have the watch in hand.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I was referring to the dial, as OP said it had its "own design" with the wave pattern and faceted bezel -> these are not new, these are coming from the Omega SMP. Mercedes hands and cyclop come from the Sub.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> NOT ALI EX presS, but with chinese watches (Parnis included)
> E-mail from ebay = 25% off selected items only (maybe targeted) code M25OFFSEP, minimum spend 10$, maximum discount 40$.
> As I recall some of you were interested in this Parnis. 58.5-25% = 43.88$
> I think it is a good price for a Parnis watch. Didn't look deeper yet
> The list of selected items HERE


Works only in the US but thanks for the heads up anyway


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

A, lol, my registered address is a US one, even if I live in EU. I forgot that. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

mougino said:


> I was referring to the dial, as OP said it had its "own design" with the wave pattern and faceted bezel -> these are not new, these are coming from the Omega SMP. Mercedes hands and cyclop come from the Sub.


Uh, yeah that's exactly how I corrected you. Mercedes hands + cyclops/crystal are not from the Seamaster.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

It was delivered this morning. On the dial there's a beautiful sunburst effect but the date window looks a bit misaligned. Manual winding doesn't feel smooth, just like ST2130. Other than that, it 's perfect and it looks a lot more expensive than the €30 I paid for it. I'll let you know about its accuracy.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hungdangnguyen23 said:


> Uh, yeah that's exactly how I corrected you. Mercedes hands + cyclops/crystal are not from the Seamaster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Mercedes hands and cyclop come from the Sub.


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

I am new to the whole ali express watch scene and was wondering what would be some good watches under $75, $50, and $30 
I was looking at getting these two but don't really know whats good and whats not


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

PCgamer said:


> I am new to the whole ali express watch scene and was wondering what would be some good watches under $75, $50, and $30


For under $30 check the range from Megir. Have several from them, quite solid and reliable.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

PCgamer said:


> I am new to the whole ali express watch scene and was wondering what would be some good watches under $75, $50, and $30
> I was looking at getting these two but don't really know whats good and whats not
> View attachment 13509483
> 
> View attachment 13509485


Check "naviforce"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

PCgamer said:


> I am new to the whole ali express watch scene and was wondering what would be some good watches under $75, $50, and $30
> I was looking at getting these two but don't really know whats good and whats not


Guanqin, Starking, DOM, Cadisen, Burei, Carnival, Aesop, Nakzen, Ruimas and Binger all make some nice automatic watches in those two higher price ranges. For just under $100 you can also find a few watches with the high-beat, Miyota 9015.

For Under $30, this Cadisen is built like a tank. "Tungsten steel" (tungsten carbide) and sapphire, are almost impossibe to damage in normal use.

*Cadisen C5051M* - Tungsten and Sapphire rectangular watch - *$28.65 Flash Sale*
39mm x 8mm Tunsten Carbide case, sapphire crystal, quartz movement, 30M WR, two colorways












Bertl said:


> For under $30 check the range from Megir. Have several from them, quite solid and reliable.


Most Megirs have coated "alloy" cases (actually sintered metal, injection molded) and Sunon quartz movements. Almost all Guanqins have stainless steel cases. Nakzen and Ruimas are owned by the same company as Megir, but most of them are made to a higher standard. The Nakzen SL1006 Pagodas have sapphire crystals, stainless steel cases, and Japanese quartz, for under $24. BTW - My Megir 3006 broke/crapped out after a few months. The Sunon PE90 chronograph movements are VERY unreliable!

For any Nakzen Official store purchase, you can save an extra $1 with the discount code "WUS2018", sent in a message to the Seller *prior to payment*.










The Ruimas RL6711G is only $19.99.












panos_ioannou said:


> Check "naviforce"
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Again, Naviforce have plated or coated, alloy cases. Great designs, but they're not as well made as some other AliEx choices.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

I plan to purchase that Ruimas RL6711G to replace the dial since this Ruimas seemed to have sapphire crystal, Japan quartz. 
Also I kinda like the Ruimas $44.5 RS6065G 40mm sapphire crystal


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin, Starking, DOM, Cadisen, Burei, Carnival, Aesop, Nakzen, Ruimas and Binger all make some nice automatic watches in those two higher price ranges. For just under $100 you can also find a few watches with the high-beat, Miyota 9015.


Thanks for the help I ended up going with this one
View attachment 13510187
from DOM it was the same as one from Guanqin one but was like $15 cheaper and had e packet shipping instead of the normal free shipping .........s standard. Was it a good choice for a first ali express watch?


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

Thread favourites Nakzen have launched this lovely piece at only $20usd, I picked one up in the green for $30aud shipped and taxed and its also available in black dial, silver dial and black coated.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> It was delivered this morning. On the dial there's a beautiful sunburst effect but the date window looks a bit misaligned. Manual winding doesn't feel smooth, just like ST2130. Other than that, it 's perfect and it looks a lot more expensive than the €30 I paid for it. I'll let you know about its accuracy.
> 
> View attachment 13509319


Is this 28800 vph movement?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Is this 28800 vph movement?


Yes it is, same as its better known white dial twin.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

PCgamer said:


> I am new to the whole ali express watch scene and was wondering what would be some good watches under $75, $50, and $30
> I was looking at getting these two but don't really know whats good and whats not


For the under $75 - Pagani Design is excellent quality and some nice designs, including several different well done homages


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

First photo shows Cadis*h*en. Ordered it though.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> First photo shows Cadis*h*en. Ordered it though.


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

I like the open heart design watch and end up finding this Ruimas RS6754G watch: good price 75$, NH38A, sapphire,... Did anyone try this watch? If yes, I would like some real life picture


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

I like the open heart design watch and end up finding this Ruimas RS6754G watch: good price 75$, NH38A, sapphire,... Did anyone try this watch? If yes, I would like some real life picture

View attachment 13510725


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

megapig said:


> I like the open heart design watch and end up finding this Ruimas RS6754G watch: good price 75$, NH38A, sapphire,... Did anyone try this watch? If yes, I would like some real life picture
> 
> View attachment 13510725


I've been looking at this one, which is similar.

http://soo.gd/5eX5









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BenKing (Jul 8, 2018)

They any good?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

This Nakzen doesn't look bad at all! I am glad the date is at six! It's a shame the case is alloy, though. I wouldn't mind paying a little more if it had a stainless case. Alloy really makes a watch feel cheap, in my opinion. Unless it's a vintage piece with a nice domed crystal, or something like that.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Today I give order for this DOM automatic watch with Seiko NH-35 movement,I hope to received in 2-3 weeks for first impressions.









Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Is this 28800 vph movement?


Yes, by hearing it you can tell it's a high beat movement :-!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm thinking about picking up one of these. $45 for a Miyota 8215, stainless case, solid link bracelet, 42mm case. 22mm lugs, a neutral dial design... Brand name is so-so, but not THAT terrible.

https://www.alie*press.com/item/Gla...108.1000016.1.769d5ae5pDd4BC&isOrigTitle=true


----------



## Prashant pandey (Jun 24, 2013)

Any good genuine leather straps from .........s. Links preferred and do share your feedback and experience.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Prashant pandey said:


> Any good genuine leather straps from .........s. Links preferred and do share your feedback and experience.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


Expensive but really good. Soft strap and excellent buckle. I bought two :-! IStrap


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

double post, see below


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
After adding the product in the basket seller does not see it. They 're not able to see a made order, and thus not able to change the price. 
They're asking me to "make the order" .

Is it using the "message to the seller" field on basket's 2d page that actually allows the system to "make the order" : then the seller can see it, and thus change the price ?

For example what i have :

- From mobile app :
i can click the seller and product, there's a "Buy" button
On 2d page a message can be added to the seller.
Then 2d page has "Pay now" button.

- From website :
On 1st page I can use the button "buy from this seller",
Then on the 2d page there's a "Confirm and pay" button.
On 2d page as from mobile app a field allows to add a message to the seller.

_They should add a "make the order" button on 1st page to make the process clearer._ Well actually they tried to make it simple with "Buy now" but then it should "Make the order" after leaving 1st page, which is not the case it seems (i went as far as possible before paying but seller say the can't ssee the product). 
Now i added a message to the seller , i hope this pulls the trigger and makes the order.

Thank you


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

"Dear All,Glad To Visit Our Store...We Are Preparing For The 11.11 Big Sells And Enjoy The Troditional National Day's Holiday Now, So During 9.25-10.3, We Closed For Sales. *COME BACK SINCE Oct.5.*

Any Confused Just Feel To Contact With us. We Will Replay Messages At The First Time."

Looks like this is posted up all all the Starking Store products. Is this 11-11 sale actually going to be a good deal, or will this be like the Deals Week where they inflate prices and super reduce them back to what they are now? Curious because I was going to order up some watches. Wait or go for it Oct 5???


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Woody36327 said:


> Is this 11-11 sale actually going to be a good deal, or will this be like the Deals Week where they inflate prices and super reduce them back to what they are now? Curious because I was going to order up some watches. Wait or go for it Oct 5???


Both 

Some shops play the game, there are always good deals to be had... but some others artificially grow the price beforehand and set it back to normal for the sale (if not a few cents higher than normal).

You can take a chance. If you're lucky the watch you're interested in will have a nice discount. If not, you can wait a week after the sale to have all prices back...

Nicolas


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Now would be a good time to mark prices on your Ali Favorites list, to see where they're at for the 11-11 sale.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Now would be a good time to mark prices on your Ali Favorites list, to see where they're at for the 11-11 sale.


I normally use the aliprice plugin

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I think I'm in love 

This Straton Speciale is gorgeous, but I can't justify paying that kind of money for a watch.

Here's a review of it:





Does anyone know if there is anything like this on Ali?









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

No1VIPER said:


> I think I'm in love
> 
> This Straton Speciale is gorgeous, but I can't justify paying that kind of money for a watch.
> 
> ...


Guess who just watched Just One More Watch on youtube!


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

After a week in my wrist this Nakzen with Miyota 9015 is a great timekeeper, going 23 seconds slower in a week, about 3 seconds every day.


Ale De Alis said:


> Evritis, I don't see any diamonds on the dial! :-! (I think I saw somewhere a Nakzen with it)
> Good catch! Keep us apprised of the Myota 9015 accuracy!












Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> I'm thinking about picking up one of these. $45 for a Miyota 8215, stainless case, solid link bracelet, 42mm case. 22mm lugs, a neutral dial design... Brand name is so-so, but not THAT terrible.
> 
> https://www.alie*press.com/item/Gla...108.1000016.1.769d5ae5pDd4BC&isOrigTitle=true
> 
> ...


I like the design too, prefer the black/grey version! Did you already ordered?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

evritis said:


> After a week in my wrist this Nakzen with Miyota 9015 is a great timekeeper, going 23 seconds slower in a week, about 3 seconds every day.


Evritis, tipically brand new watches run faster for a few weeks. Your Nakzen is super! :-!


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Speaking of Gladster, has anyone tried their 42mm El Primero L5011G? I don't know what quartz movement is used.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Lately Nakzen has dropped 'Sapphire' on the dial of the pagoda model. Looks like they're trying to reduce the cost.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

My green Geya "Fonterra Series" 300M arrived. No flaws. Matches the description in the Ali listing. I like. Also have the blue, which is true blue and not purple.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Now that's a beauty(ST25)! :-!
Price is still too high, unfortunately o|


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

6mushroom watches in my cart for $280. Something wrong with me.
edit: managed to remove half of them. Total coming out also half.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

View attachment 13515765
















Here some real pictures 



> Quote Originally Posted by Negakinu View Post
> I'm thinking about picking up one of these. $45 for a Miyota 8215, stainless case, solid link bracelet, 42mm case. 22mm lugs, a neutral dial design... Brand name is so-so, but not THAT terrible.
> 
> https://www.alie*press.com/item/Glad...OrigTitle=true
> ...


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> My green Geya "Fonterra Series" 300M arrived. No flaws. Matches the description in the Ali listing. I like. Also have the blue, which is true blue and not purple.
> View attachment 13515193


i wonder if the bezel was aluminum or ceramic, because i saw some pictures of it and it's little bit shiny to my eyes


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

goberm said:


> i wonder if the bezel was aluminum or ceramic, because i saw some pictures of it and it's little bit shiny to my eyes


The ad just says metal, so it's not ceramic.


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

I am looking at three different watches and was wondering which of the three is the best


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

PCgamer said:


> I am looking at three different watches and was wondering which of the three is the best
> View attachment 13516567
> 
> View attachment 13516569
> ...


I have the Guanqin with small seconds, nice watch and accurate,for the other 2 I don't have opinion.

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

evritis said:


> I have the Guanqin with small seconds, nice watch and accurate,for the other 2 I don't have opinion.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Do you have a picture so I can see what it looks like IRL


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

The new Parnis chronograph arrived. Finish is flawless. Sandwich dial. Chrono pushers are screw down, while the center crown is not. True chrono, and no running seconds hand (I like watches this way). Also no rotating bezel to worry about aligning. The band is solid with screw-in links, and the deployment clasp is heavy duty. Overall super happy with it.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you for the great report, BalooSD. Happy to see you're so happy with the product! I think a lot of people were interested in this new offering, and they'll be glad to hear it's a good one.

Any chance I could ask for a lug length measurement, as well as a verification of the diameter (which they advertise as 39mm)? Hope that's not asking too much.

Thanks again!


BalooSD said:


> The new Parnis chronograph arrived. Finish is flawless. Sandwich dial. Chrono pushers are screw down, while the center crown is not. True chrono, and no running seconds hand (I like watches this way). Also no rotating bezel to worry about aligning. The band is solid with screw-in links, and the deployment clasp is heavy duty. Overall super happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 13517995


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'm trying to assemble my first watch and I'd like to use a better movement than the usual Miyota 8000/DG 2813.
> 
> View attachment 13503957
> 
> ...


Sorry to chime in this late, but the hands of a 2813 don't fit the 2824/st2130!!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Sorry to chime in this late, but the hands of a 2813 don't fit the 2824/st2130!!


Thanks for the heads up! Buying the right parts to assemble a watch is not as easy as it seems. I'd like to build something based on ST2130 or ST25 or even DG 3804 (I've ordered a Parnis GMT and I'm curios to try it). There's not much room for any customization at all o| 
The right movement is ST36 but I'm not a fan, it's too big


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thank you for the great report, BalooSD. Happy to see you're so happy with the product! I think a lot of people were interested in this new offering, and they'll be glad to hear it's a good one.
> 
> Any chance I could ask for a lug length measurement, as well as a verification of the diameter (which they advertise as 39mm)? Hope that's not asking too much.
> 
> ...


The lugs are 20mm (I compared to my other known 20mm straps) and I don't have a tool to precisely measure the case width, but it looks to be 39mm or 40mm. It does not wear large. Very comfortable. I just ordered a white 3 dial too.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

BalooSD said:


> The new Parnis chronograph arrived. Finish is flawless. Sandwich dial. Chrono pushers are screw down, while the center crown is not. True chrono, and no running seconds hand (I like watches this way). Also no rotating bezel to worry about aligning. The band is solid with screw-in links, and the deployment clasp is heavy duty. Overall super happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 13517995


Where did you order this watch? How long did it take to get it?

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

baczajka said:


> Where did you order this watch? How long did it take to get it?
> Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


I ordered from "watchery Store" on Ali. My Sept. 15 order arrived today, so 14 days delivered to California.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I know I've already asked this, but I never really got any reply.... Has anyone seen anything like this on Ali at all? I've been looking, but not having any luck.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

On the topic of these new 39mm Parnis chronos, can anyone tell me if this 2 sub-dial version closely homages any other watch and, if so, which one?

I know that the 3 sub-dial version is basically copying the Rolex Cosmograph Daytona, but don't recognize the 2 sub-dial variant. Thanks!



BalooSD said:


> The new Parnis chronograph arrived. Finish is flawless. Sandwich dial. Chrono pushers are screw down, while the center crown is not. True chrono, and no running seconds hand (I like watches this way). Also no rotating bezel to worry about aligning. The band is solid with screw-in links, and the deployment clasp is heavy duty. Overall super happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 13517995


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

BalooSD said:


> I ordered from "watchery Store" on Ali. My Sept. 15 order arrived today, so 14 days delivered to California.


I went with this version from who I think is the same seller you purchased from except on Ebay. If it is really a 39mm case I will be very happy. Had a Casio Edifice chronometer, which looked great, but it was a monster size wise.


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

Flo7 said:


> View attachment 13515761
> 
> View attachment 13515765
> 
> ...


The watch has a Miyota 8205 Movement and Sapphire Glas  I wrote with the seller...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Thanks for the heads up! Buying the right parts to assemble a watch is not as easy as it seems. I'd like to build something based on ST2130 or ST25 or even DG 3804 (I've ordered a Parnis GMT and I'm curios to try it). There's not much room for any customization at all o|
> The right movement is ST36 but I'm not a fan, it's too big


It is a lot easier with the right knowledge and tools. I'd start with a binocular magnifier of at least 200 euro on alie, with lighting etc and at least 3.5x magnification (not higher as lowest value!!)

With the DG movements the seconds hand pin is very thin, beware not to break it! Get a good set of hand pressing tools (I prefer the pencil type over the bench presses) And get a movement holder. Some Rodico, watch some vids and start by taking apart and building up some old watches that don't matter before starting on anything more serious you want to succeed.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

V-YEAH from Pasnew. The head is screwed. Made very neat and qualitative. I was reminded of the Italian design.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> It is a lot easier with the right knowledge and tools. I'd start with a binocular magnifier of at least 200 euro on alie, with lighting etc and at least 3.5x magnification (not higher as lowest value!!)
> 
> With the DG movements the seconds hand pin is very thin, beware not to break it! Get a good set of hand pressing tools (I prefer the pencil type over the bench presses) And get a movement holder. Some Rodico, watch some vids and start by taking apart and building up some old watches that don't matter before starting on anything more serious you want to succeed.


If the DG3804 turns out accurate enough I'll try some customizations with this movement. I prefer it over the Miyota 8000 series. I've bought already some tools, but I definitely will buy the ones you suggest.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

These look interesting. I like the first one, with the all black dial myself. Might have to order one as my next purchase.

http://soo.gd/8LF6









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just found out what looks like Seiko New Turtle homages? (wha'd'ya think?) Of course they're low specs but the look is cool IMO.

Mike Brand Men Watches Water Resistant Stainless Steel Quartz *(US $18.18)* [from Ali Express]


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I just found out what looks like Seiko New Turtle homages? (wha'd'ya think?) Of course they're low specs but the look is cool IMO.
> 
> Mike Brand Men Watches Water Resistant Stainless Steel Quartz *(US $18.18)* [from Ali Express]


Like the watch - Hate the name so a bit like the jewelled dials I could not wear one - sadly o|

Best regards
Jim


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mougino said:


> I just found out what looks like Seiko New Turtle homages? (wha'd'ya think?) Of course they're low specs but the look is cool IMO.
> 
> Mike Brand Men Watches Water Resistant Stainless Steel Quartz *(US $18.18)* [from Ali Express]


Sterile dial and we might have something.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

This may be worth if the case is real stainless steel and the dial may be easy to sterilize.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

^^^^^^
exactly my thinking  a no-logo mod might be easy enough...

[edit] was going to order 1 for the team, but the white dial seems not available. I sent a msg


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mougino said:


> ^^^^^^
> exactly my thinking  a no-logo mod might be easy enough...
> 
> [edit] was going to order 1 for the team, but the white dial seems not available. I sent a msg


Nice, please review it if you order it.
Sometimes Ali sellers launch a watch with an attractive price so they can gather feedback and then push up the price...


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Please also ask if it comes without :”mike”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> On the topic of these new 39mm Parnis chronos, can anyone tell me if this 2 sub-dial version closely homages any other watch and, if so, which one?
> I know that the 3 sub-dial version is basically copying the Rolex Cosmograph Daytona, but don't recognize the 2 sub-dial variant. Thanks!


The two sub-dial Parnis is similar to a Bell and Ross chrono, except that the B&R has a thinner bezel, smaller crown, and a very high crystal instead of flat on Parnis. The B&R also has ugly hands and a worse position for the date window, imho.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

mougino said:


> I just found out what looks like Seiko New Turtle homages? (wha'd'ya think?) Of course they're low specs but the look is cool IMO.
> 
> Mike Brand Men Watches Water Resistant Stainless Steel Quartz *(US $18.18)* [from Ali Express]


Just ordered one as well, let's wait and see what to do with the dial.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> The two sub-dial Parnis is similar to a Bell and Ross chrono, except that the B&R has a thinner bezel, smaller crown, and a very high crystal instead of flat on Parnis. The B&R also has ugly hands and a worse position for the date window, imho.


Great call on the Bell & Ross chrono! I rather like that it's a bit more obscure of an homage, and not too exact of one, either . . . makes it a little less shamelessly brazen, if you will. 

BalooSD, I'll be eager to hear your thoughts on the 3-sub-dial white one that you have on order, both how you like it in and of itself, and also how you like it in comparison to the 2 sub-sidal. As you can tell, my interest is piqued. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Great call on the Bell & Ross chrono! I rather like that it's a bit more obscure of an homage, and not too exact of one, either . . . makes it a little less shamelessly brazen, if you will.
> BalooSD, I'll be eager to hear your thoughts on the 3-sub-dial white one that you have on order, both how you like it in and of itself, and also how you like it in comparison to the 2 sub-sidal. As you can tell, my interest is piqued. Thanks for all the great info!


Will do. I ordered the rose gold with 3 black sub-dials too. Fortunately, this is my only bad habit.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Will do. I ordered the rose gold with 3 black sub-dials too. Fortunately, this is my only bad habit.


Hahaha! Well, I just noticed some of your other purchases (the Parnis "Nautilus-esque" watch with the California dial, as well as the Peter Lee "Nautilus"), and will be asking you about those later too.

As you can see, you're not the only one with a bad habit 'round here!


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Are there any cushion case watches on ali?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

7ths0n said:


> Are there any cushion case watches on ali?


Just a couple of posts above yours you'll find Mike!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

BalooSD said:


> The two sub-dial Parnis is similar to a Bell and Ross chrono, except that the B&R has a thinner bezel, smaller crown, and a very high crystal instead of flat on Parnis. The B&R also has ugly hands and a worse position for the date window, imho.


Baloo, 
thanks for alerting us to this watch. I think the Parnis looks way better in every detail, especially the date, text on the dial and that seconds hand with the irritating butt end. Plus you get a more useful 60 min subdial with the Parnis. 
I did a comparison picture for reference:


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Here's my Corgeut Fifty Fathoms with Miyota 8215. I love the domed bezel.






















The lume is so and so specially if compared with a SKX009









If interested you can see my review here http:////www.neobios.net/orologi/corgeutff.php
It is in Italian, but Google will help translating into English.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I wanted a cheap watch with a reasonable movement to practice on. I tried buying a cheapo second-hand Seiko 5 on Fleabay, but failed miserably, either that or I was going to get a bunch of parts that would not necessarily work, which for me as a beginner would have been a nightmare.

So I searched on Ali for a cheapo with a NH3x movement and found this DOM, which from the picture looked suitably unwearable but only cost £29 with reasonable delivery time
:-d See Link JES01

Top left-hand corner of picture









The picture does not do it justice, it even looks like I watch I would wear in real life. |> It arrived with the postie this morning, the boss was there as I opened it and her first comment was that is a nice dress watch! Er now I am in bother, I said I bought it because it looked suitably horrible to use as a watch I could take apart and regulate etc. OK if that is what you want, was the reply.

Now the plan was to wear and run the watch in the winder for six weeks or so and see how it goes before I try to regulate it for a start. But even with the jewels on the dial, the designer in the family said " that looks very Art Deco", her favourite design period, so I need to move very carefully..........

Even the strap is not totally horrible! The watch came in a decent small box with a polishing cloth, warranty card and the usual instruction booklet, in fact the whole nine yards, currently the minimum price is £28, but I paid a bit more for better postage, I ordered it on the 18th Sept and received it today so the 2nd Oct all for £29.20 :-!

Still don't know how they do it for the money???? Photos and an accuracy/timekeeping report to follow in a few days.

As to the question about do Seiko sell off second grade movements cheap? I worked in the computer industry and I know several people in reasonably senior positions in Epson, which is the bit of Seiko that runs SII and the automated factories. He maintains they produce one grade, movements that pass QC tests and that is it! If they sold lesser grade movements to some buyers and higher to others they would all want the higher grade but for the low grade price. Which from my time in the PC supply chain I can understand. It is easier to make one product to a standard, than mess about with two or three grades, mainly because some numpty in the supply chain is always liable to ship low grade product to a high value customer. We always said that to get product at a better price the best way was to commit to buying more!

Where you use Distributors that can confuse the issue as you can't control the Distributor who tells his customers that he gets a special deal from manufacturer X because he buys more than distributor Y, but in general the main thing that varies can be the packaging, bulk packaging will always be significantly less than Retail packaging. But the product will be the same, just the box is different!

I do accept that I could be wrong, but modern computer controlled manufacturing works well and cheaply producing one high quality item per production line, and Seiko/Epson are very good at this!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> OK if that is what you want, was the reply.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

My experience with this watch very closely parallels yours, Jim (ObiWonWD40)!

I bought the blue dial version in May for the princely sum of $28.36 USD, for the purposes of trying my hand at regulation for the first time ever. A lot of my watches have Seiko movements, so it made sense to buy the least expensive watch I could find with an NH35 in it; this one fit the bill.

When it arrived, I too was pleasantly surprised by the quality of the watch itself. Granted, I haven't worn it (as nice as it is, it still is not my style), but it's a respectable dress watch. And here's the irony: the watch I bought to learn regulation turned out to be one of the more accurate ones in the bunch, at +1.7 s/d out of the box!

I figure what I'll do is mess with it to make it inaccurate, then mess with it again to try to get it back to accurate. Won't be able to get to that project for a very, very long while, though, so I'll be living vicariously through proceedings on your end, Jim.

Oh, and if you (and/or the spouse) actually like the watch as a usable watch, there's a simple enough solution: buy another. Not saying that flippantly; it seems a perfectly legit solution to your pickle, and at a price that shouldn't break the bank.

Thanks for sharing!



ObiWonWD40 said:


> I wanted a cheap watch with a reasonable movement to practice on.
> 
> So I searched on Ali for a cheapo with a NH3x movement and found this DOM, which from the picture looked suitably unwearable but only cost £29
> :-d See Link JES01
> ...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Guessing by the subdial layout on that Parnis chrono, it's powered by a Seiko mecaquartz. That makes it even cooler imo.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ObiwonWD40 and ohhenry1, any chance you guys can post some pictures?
Also, a couple of questions:
- do you confirm it has a pressure fit back?
- what is the lug to lug distance?

This is a great base for a mod!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ObiwonWD40 and ohhenry1, any chance you guys can post some pictures?
Also, a couple of questions:
- do you confirm it has a pressure fit back?
- what is the lug to lug distance?

This is a great base for a mod!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

konax said:


> Guessing by the subdial layout on that Parnis chrono, it's powered by a Seiko mecaquartz. That makes it even cooler imo.


That'd be terrific if that were the case, but it sounds too good to be true.... BalooSD, can you comment whether the chrono hand has a smooth mechanical sweep, or does it tick like a standard quartz movement?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

cuica said:


> ObiwonWD40 and ohhenry1, any chance you guys can post some pictures?
> Also, a couple of questions:
> - do you confirm it has a pressure fit back?
> - what is the lug to lug distance?
> ...


I'd love to provide more info, but this particular watch currently is in storage in a different house, and not accessible to me. I assume ObiWonWD40 should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> That'd be terrific if that were the case, but it sounds too good to be true.... BalooSD, can you comment whether the chrono hand has a smooth mechanical sweep, or does it tick like a standard quartz movement?


The chrono hand runs smooth, and has instant snap back. I believe it's a Seiko VK64 hybrid meca-quartz, and will confirm in 3-4 years when the battery dies and I open the case to replace it.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

BalooSD said:


> The new Parnis chronograph arrived. Finish is flawless. Sandwich dial. Chrono pushers are screw down, while the center crown is not. True chrono, and no running seconds hand (I like watches this way). Also no rotating bezel to worry about aligning. The band is solid with screw-in links, and the deployment clasp is heavy duty. Overall super happy with it.
> 
> View attachment 13517995


Invicta make 3 sub dial Speedway watches those look close enough. I just bought the 23120 for around $50. The 23121 (Daytona) is now rare.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> The chrono hand runs smooth, and has instant snap back. I believe it's a Seiko VK64 hybrid meca-quartz, and will confirm in 3-4 years when the battery dies and I open the case to replace it.


I have a Seiko with the same movement in it and it is a terrific watch, the Chrono action makes it look like a much more expensive watch than it is!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Dupy Dupe


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) 
I also have two Doms with Seiko Nh35 and 36 movements, no need to open them so far .

They are very nice watches 

But for the strap just wait a bit, you'll soon need another one if they haven't improved them yet (maybe the worst i've seen so far).

I'm expecting this one from Ruimas : NH38 https://www.alie_press.com/item/Men...868.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4d6hEa4A


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have a Seiko with the same movement in it and it is a terrific watch, the Chrono action makes it look like a much more expensive watch than it is!
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


Same with this Parnis  I really like the VK64 movement.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Today this quartz 37mm arrived for 19€... looks good and very thin! Opinions?




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

cuica said:


> ObiwonWD40 and ohhenry1,


 a couple of questions:
- do you confirm it has a pressure fit back? Yes pressure fit

- what is the lug to lug distance? 20mm

Pictures will follow along with some timing estimates once I have run it in for a few days, it is in my winder as we speak |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Guys take a look at this:









Look what I found on .........s
https://s.click..........s.com/e/bie0tX76

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

What would you guys think is the cheapest NH38 watch on .........s? I'm looking for a movement for a Seiko project and was wondering if the cheapest way to get hold of one would be a doner watch from Ali.


Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> a couple of questions:
> - do you confirm it has a pressure fit back? Yes pressure fit
> 
> - what is the lug to lug distance? 20mm
> ...


Thanks for the feedback.
I was actually referring to the total length of the watch, always a problem to the puny wristed!



Jammybstard said:


> What would you guys think is the cheapest NH38 watch on .........s? I'm looking for a movement for a Seiko project and was wondering if the cheapest way to get hold of one would be a doner watch from Ali.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


I've seen NH35s being sold on ebay for 22€...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

**duplicate**


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Jammybstard said:


> What would you guys think is the cheapest NH38 watch on .........s? I'm looking for a movement for a Seiko project and was wondering if the cheapest way to get hold of one would be a doner watch from Ali.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


From my experience I would say Yes. But I bought a watch with a NH35a, the NH36 is pretty common too, but the movement without the date or day/date complication seems to be less frequently found on the really cheap watches. Look for Ruimas as they may have what you want.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my Guanqin GJ16034 today 

It looks pretty good, especially for the price. I'm just waiting on a perlon strap I ordered to go with it now. Saying that though, the strap it's on doesn't look as bad as I thought it would.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

mougino said:


> Same with this Parnis  I really like the VK64 movement.


That's a sweet Parnis watch. If I may, what model number is that?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> I was actually referring to the total length of the watch, always a problem to the puny wristed!


Try 49mm (actually about 48.something, but 49 is a safe bet) ;-)

Best regards
Jim


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

I received a couple of cadisens from GB, not sure if they are in Ali. So far not bad. both with Sapphire and Miyota movements. Does anyone know if they are homages to anything?







Model: C8100







Model: C1025


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

My Guanqin GJ16034 on a light Ocean Blue Nato...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Cougar17 said:


> That's a sweet Parnis watch. If I may, what model number is that?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Parnis PA074QU Black, there's also a white variant:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone purchased this Curren? It states it's a chrono but you're never sure... There's an offer at $16 on the Bay, for the small money the design is tempting...


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> My Guanqin GJ16034 on a light Ocean Blue Nato...


That looks really really nice, fantastic pic as well!

I keep looking at these every time someone posts one, but the bezel shape puts me off a little. Not sure if can get past that..

How's the lume on these?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

mougino said:


> Parnis PA074QU Black, there's also a white variant:


happen to be wearing the white one today


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Binger automatic


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

mougino said:


> Parnis PA074QU Black, there's also a white variant:


Thanks for the info. Both are lookers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

The Tevise Submariner homage is well known - but did you see this? WHY??






​


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Bertl said:


> The Tevise Submariner homage is well known - but did you see this? WHY??


Do you have a link? I'm interested in purchasing one for sh*ts and giggles LMAO


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Bertl said:


> The Tevise Submariner homage is well known - but did you see this? WHY??
> 
> View attachment 13528977​


I think that's just to show the different colours that are available.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Bertl said:


> The Tevise Submariner homage is well known - but did you see this? WHY??
> 
> View attachment 13528977​


Can't decide on a color? Well, with Tevise you don't have to.

I agree that it is a mock up to show the available colors. If there are IRL pictures of this then I sure would like to see that.

It reminds me of a salesman's sample that they used to have back in the day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hungdangnguyen23 (Mar 21, 2018)

Lol I just wanted a rainbow Chinese ripoff of a Rolex in all of its majestically tacky grossness. A single color dial just won't cut it after I've seen what is possible...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> That looks really really nice, fantastic pic as well!
> 
> I keep looking at these every time someone posts one, but the bezel shape puts me off a little. Not sure if can get past that..
> 
> How's the lume on these?


I bought one of these about 9 months ago and I too was not sure of the bezel, but when you wear the watch very few people think it was something I paid less than £40 for at the time. It Grows on You :-! The lume is well typical Chinese, so not very bright at all and lasts around four hours if you are lucky!

But the overall quality of the watch you have to see and wear to believe! The Seiko movement is rock solid as you would expect, I thought I may have to regulate it but it is one of the very good ones and over a couple of days it is rarely worse than 10 secs out! Which is all the accuracy I need, as basically if I am travelling and away for days I wear my Old Faithful Seiko Quartz, that does not vary more than 5 secs in a month and that is 35 years old.

It is my personal opinion that everyone who has a interest in Chinese Watches should buy one of these as it is a reference on how things should be done. I just hope having said this that Guanqin don't go and change the spec and mess it all up! There is a downside, the strap leaves much to be desired, but most Chinese watches need a strap change and they do look fine on a Perlon or a Nato. My choice, Black Nato, my excuse is I am colour-blind and Red-Green-Brown all look to be shades of some sort of grey to me unless they are the Primary Red or Green, but I like the blue the OP posted a picture of. |> I am OK with traffic and navigation lights but anything 'Designer' leaves me with this :-s

Very best regards
Jim


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

no mockup guys, it can be ordered:






​
link: 2018 Tevise Top Brand Men Mechanical Watch Automatic Date


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Has anyone purchased this Curren? It states it's a chrono but you're never sure... There's an offer at $16 on the Bay, for the small money the design is tempting...


Those look like fake "decorative" sub-dials to me. Buyer Beware! They start at $11.99 on AliEx.

Gearbest has this model (Curren 8184) for $9.44, and the sub-dials are fake.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Bertl said:


> no mockup guys, it can be ordered:
> 
> View attachment 13530005​
> link: 2018 Tevise Top Brand Men Mechanical Watch Automatic Date


Aw man, you had to show me that. I am tempted to order one for a gift for someone that likes salesman's samples and oddities.

Taking a look at this image I note that the dial is not perfectly quartered as they needed to put the post through a solid part. That makes the red quadrant larger in two directions and makes the green/blue interface not line up with the 12 marker. The same is true for the 6 marker with the red/black interface.










This is still an interesting watch, but the lack of even sections and alignment may be a deal breaker. I realize that there is already plenty on this watch to be a deal breaker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Bertl said:


> no mockup guys, it can be ordered:
> 
> View attachment 13530005​
> link: 2018 Tevise Top Brand Men Mechanical Watch Automatic Date


I'm just speechless. Look forward to the Basel release!


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

It's been 4 days but Loreo official store hasn't shipped nor replied to me regarding the green submariner model #9201 I ordered. Ali Xpress will cancel the order in a few days. Anyone has ordered from this store lately?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

fandi said:


> It's been 4 days but Loreo official store hasn't shipped nor replied to me regarding the green submariner model #9201 I ordered. Ali Xpress will cancel the order in a few days. Anyone has ordered from this store lately?


No, I ordered mine from WYQ Watch Store.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

tintin82 said:


> My Guanqin GJ16034 on a light Ocean Blue Nato...


I have the same watch, fantastic looking strap, can you post link from where you buy the band?

Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

Can anyone recommend the closest homage to this Certina watch? I'm not bothered if it's automatic or quartz.
















(Photos taken from here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/head...2018-a-4604625-post47148983.html#post47148983)

Thanks!


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

relativetime said:


> I received a couple of cadisens from GB, not sure if they are in Ali. So far not bad. both with Sapphire and Miyota movements. Does anyone know if they are homages to anything?
> View attachment 13528433
> 
> Model: C8100
> ...


The black dial watch resembles Jaeger-LeCoultre Polaris and the gold one some Mido Baroncelli Diamonds models but they are not exact copies/homages to any specific models as far as I can see.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Bertl said:


> no mockup guys, it can be ordered:
> 
> View attachment 13530005​
> link: 2018 Tevise Top Brand Men Mechanical Watch Automatic Date


I am currently a few watches away from my 100th watch. I may have to get this as my #100.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I have seen this Aquaracer homage by Chengxi before. 43.5 mm, stainless steel, folded bracelet.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

fandi said:


> It's been 4 days but Loreo official store hasn't shipped nor replied to me regarding the green submariner model #9201 I ordered. Ali Xpress will cancel the order in a few days. Anyone has ordered from this store lately?


Loreo Official Store was trouble for me back in July. No action until I messaged them more than a week after order. Then a label was created, but no further activity for a month. At 2 days before the Ali coverage expiration, I requested a refund, and Ali granted it. No watch has ever arrived. I don't think they tried to ship. Steer clear!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

fandi said:


> It's been 4 days but Loreo official store hasn't shipped nor replied to me regarding the green submariner model #9201 I ordered. Ali Xpress will cancel the order in a few days. Anyone has ordered from this store lately?


Loreo Official Store was trouble for me back in July. No action until I messaged them more than a week after order. Then a label was created, but no further activity for a month. At 2 days before the Ali coverage expiration, I requested a refund, and Ali granted it. No watch has ever arrived. I don't think they tried to ship. Steer clear!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Gladster also have a sub homage and claim sapphire and auto (Tonji perhaps?)


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Techme said:


> Glaster also have a sub homage and claim sapphire and auto (Tonji perhaps?)
> View attachment 13530639
> 
> View attachment 13530641
> ...


from the picture, it should be seagull st16 if i'm correct


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I think I might have found my next purchase.

http://soo.gd/XyNC

£27.60 ($35.93)









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I think I might have found my next purchase.
> 
> http://soo.gd/XyNC
> 
> ...


Beware though: it's not a real chrono but the typical weekday / date / 24hr subdials.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Sporkboy said:


> Aw man, you had to show me that. I am tempted to order one for a gift for someone that likes salesman's samples and oddities.
> 
> Taking a look at this image I note that the dial is not perfectly quartered as they needed to put the post through a solid part. That makes the red quadrant larger in two directions and makes the green/blue interface not line up with the 12 marker. The same is true for the 6 marker with the red/black interface.
> 
> ...


One piece of advice:
Never trust Alie Express pictures!!!!!!

Not even when they are wrong in the negative sense!

Mostly the different colours are photoshopped on to the generic picture of the watch.

I would also be more worried about the 'alloy' case.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

fandi said:


> Invicta make 3 sub dial Speedway watches those look close enough. I just bought the 23120 for around $50. The 23121 (Daytona) is now rare.


Three dial, but not true chronograph. Most of the watch is for show not function. Probably only worth the $50.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Beware though: it's not a real chrono but the typical weekday / date / 24hr subdials.


That's fine. I never use the chronicle on my watches anyway. I find having day/date more useful.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Techme said:


> I'm just speechless. Look forward to the Basel release!


I think I'll wait for the Rolex version... b-)


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> One piece of advice:
> Never trust Alie Express pictures!!!!!!
> 
> Not even when they are wrong in the negative sense!
> ...


Also how this one says TEVISE Automatic on the dial, but other shots have TEVISE Quartz


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sinobi S9546G ~15$


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Xinew 7728 ~7-8$, link is in video description


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Bertl said:


> I think I'll wait for the Rolex version... b-)


There's one that comes pretty close in terms of 'daring appearance'... (didn't wanna use the word "ugly")


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> There's one that comes pretty close in terms of 'daring appearance'... (didn't wanna use the word "ugly")


Bape has the Bapex line if you want to overpay for a nice Chinese watch.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I've kept an eye on this one too. I would check with the seller if the case is stainless steel though. The spec and description say SS, but the photo says "premium alloy" and the case back says, "Stainless S.T Back."

You should be able to get the price down with a new user coupon and a select coupon.



No1VIPER said:


> I think I might have found my next purchase.
> 
> XyNC
> 
> ...


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Ok so first post here. Ive been lurking in the shadows for a while but finally thought I'd join. Originally from London and now living in the Netherlands.

Not sure if it's everyone's cup of tea but I have a luminox and saw this in the newest first list and it screamed bargain luminox to me. An thought to myself this is the first day to post!

https://......./2NmTsYV

Wanted to do a Google link but it wouldn't let me so sorry if this didn't work


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Ok says I need a higher post count to get the shorter links in. 
Men Watch Top Brand Luxury Men's Luminous Waterproof Military Sport Watch Fashion Quartz Male Clock For Man Relogio Masculino 

There are they key search words

And all for under 24 euros.


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

And another that stood out, a firm favourite pagani with a couple of really nice clean watches in my opinion. With a supposed miyota movement as well. 
No link but used these words

PAGANI DESIGN 2018 Fashion Large Dial Quartz Men Watch Leather Sport Watches High Quality Clock Relogio Masculino dropshipping
s.click..........s.com/e/c1Fo3DRK
With a http at the start


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

baczajka said:


> I went with this version from who I think is the same seller you purchased from except on Ebay. If it is really a 39mm case I will be very happy. Had a Casio Edifice chronometer, which looked great, but it was a monster size wise.
> 
> View attachment 13518795


So these are real chronographs? What do all the subdials do? Can anyone please confirm they're 39mm, I really want the white dial/black bezel version.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

i was looking for cheap Nato - as always. ive found these to be really good - that "seat belt" material and soooo cheap!

only 20mm At the moment - hopefully there will be other sizes in the future

https://www.MrExpress.com/item/Shel...5298-444d-8187-01c247932f31&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

geoffersmaer said:


> Ok so first post here. Ive been lurking in the shadows for a while but finally thought I'd join. Originally from London and now living in the Netherlands.
> 
> Not sure if it's everyone's cup of tea but I have a luminox and saw this in the newest first list and it screamed bargain luminox to me. An thought to myself this is the first day to post!
> 
> ...


looks like a nice piece - and for under 30$

the "tritium tubes" look to be fake though - apparently they are quartz tubes embedded with lume....

if anyone picks one up - id love to see a real lume shot

https://www.MrExpress.com/item/Aidi...0031-4920-b99e-13a5c039203f&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

relativetime said:


> I received a couple of cadisens from GB, not sure if they are in Ali. So far not bad. both with Sapphire and Miyota movements. Does anyone know if they are homages to anything?
> View attachment 13528433
> 
> Model: C8100
> ...


Do you have a link to the left one? Can't find it

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Beware though: it's not a real chrono but the typical weekday / date / 24hr subdials.


I have another question about this watch too. :-s

The spec states Movement:Swiss ISA9238 imported Swiss, but reading further on the Ali description it goes into weasel words and says Swiss ISA9238 TECHNOLOGY! So maybe they will say they imported the design not the movement?

The sceptic in me thinks OK this means a movement clone :think:

This may or may not be so, but thinking about how a lot of the money behind Sunon was Swiss, then I really wonder. Can't tell until somebody buys one and pops the back off for a look and no I am not volunteering, but I will admit to being very cautious about some of these watches.

I have the opinion, rightly or wrongly that the watch sellers seem to put more genuine movements into mechanical watches than their Quartz brethren, but then again I could be wrong, but I have had more problems with Quartz watches I have bought than mechanical.

The last watch I bought from Ali had a Seiko NH35a movement and that was genuine and came out at nearly the same price as this one, which I suppose is OK if the movement is what it purports to be, in it's favour it looks good, not my personal style but that is my problem.

For the money I will wait until some kind person takes a punt on one and reports back that I was rambling a load of old rubbish as usual :-s

Very best regards
Jim aka Sceptics Are Us


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> I've kept an eye on this one too. I would check with the seller if the case is stainless steel though. The spec and description say SS, but the photo says "premium alloy" and the case back says, "Stainless S.T Back."
> 
> You should be able to get the price down with a new user coupon and a select coupon.


I've spoken to the seller. The back is stainless steel, but the case is alloy.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

bentl said:


> looks like a nice piece - and for under 30$
> 
> the "tritium tubes" look to be fake though - apparently they are quartz tubes embedded with lume....
> 
> ...


The buggers, thought it was too good to be true. Would be good to see the lume though. Saving the watch, already a few buys so will check back


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Rista said:


> So these are real chronographs? What do all the subdials do? Can anyone please confirm they're 39mm, I really want the white dial/black bezel version.


I don't know that anyone on this forum has the three sub-dial version of this watch in hand yet (BalooSD has two of them on order), but there's every reason to believe that these are real chronographs. As for what the sub-dials do, the 3 o'clock sub-dial is a 24 hr hand. One of the other two should be a running seconds hand. The last sub-dial should be a totalizer that shows how many minutes has elapsed on the chronograph timer. The large, thin hand (what would be a seconds hand on your standard 3-hand watch) is likely the chronograph seconds hand.

I can't confirm the 39mm, as I don't have the watch, but BalooSD previously said that that measurement sounds about right.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my Starking AM0184 today. It was worth the wait, after them going out of stock during the last sale. It was a absolute bargain for the £26.68 ($34.91) I paid for it.

Here's pictures of it on the original bracelet, and then on a vintage style leather strap.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my Starking AM0184 today. It was worth the wait, after them going out of stock during the last sale. It was a absolute bargain for the £26.68 ($34.91) I paid for it.
> 
> Here's pictures of it on the original bracelet, and then on a vintage style leather strap.
> 
> ...


That is my favourite Dress Watch, not been used much over the Summer, but we are getting into the dress up to go out season, so it is about to get used a lot more 

I hope and trust that your example is as good as and as reliable as mine! I paid £34 quid for mine and I thought I got a bargain :-s

Very best regards
Jim


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> I don't know that anyone on this forum has the three sub-dial version of this watch in hand yet (BalooSD has two of them on order), but there's every reason to believe that these are real chronographs. As for what the sub-dials do, the 3 o'clock sub-dial is a 24 hr hand. One of the other two should be a running seconds hand. The last sub-dial should be a totalizer that shows how many minutes has elapsed on the chronograph timer. The large, thin hand (what would be a seconds hand on your standard 3-hand watch) is likely the chronograph seconds hand.
> 
> I can't confirm the 39mm, as I don't have the watch, but BalooSD previously said that that measurement sounds about right.


I will check back in when I get mine. No tracking progress yet so not sure when that will be. If it is running one of the Seiko mecha-quartz movements it will be a true chronograph as described above. Current thinking is that the two subdial version is using a Seiko mecha-quartz movement so why not the three subdial version.


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Starking dress watch back in stock! Just got one for $41 =)

https://www.aliex(+REMOVE THIS+)press.com/item/AM0184-stainless-steel-fitness-sport-watch-leather-band/32654071352.html

(Thanks for the info HoustonReal. I had just copied from my browser as-is)


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I bought one of these about 9 months ago and I too was not sure of the bezel, but when you wear the watch very few people think it was something I paid less than £40 for at the time. It Grows on You :-! The lume is well typical Chinese, so not very bright at all and lasts around four hours if you are lucky!
> 
> But the overall quality of the watch you have to see and wear to believe! The Seiko movement is rock solid as you would expect, I thought I may have to regulate it but it is one of the very good ones and over a couple of days it is rarely worse than 10 secs out! Which is all the accuracy I need, as basically if I am travelling and away for days I wear my Old Faithful Seiko Quartz, that does not vary more than 5 secs in a month and that is 35 years old.
> 
> ...


Had not seen your reply until today, thanks for the feedback Jim!

As you know black always works for me |>

I was actually thinking of the version with the black dial as well, haha.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my Starking AM0184 today. It was worth the wait, after them going out of stock during the last sale. It was a absolute bargain for the £26.68 ($34.91) I paid for it.
> 
> Here's pictures of it on the original bracelet, and then on a vintage style leather strap.
> 
> ...


is it 28800 vph movement? If yes, how does it feel?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> is it 28800 vph movement? If yes, how does it feel?


I've covered many ins and outs about this watch in a different thread already, but yes it is 28800, and it runs great if you get a good one. Quality control isn't very good and there are many dead on arrivals. I've bought a bunch of them to use the movements of for projects, they are cheap enough for that, and I've found the white dials (at least from the batch I've had, but some others confirmed) to be worse than the black dials. Actually, all black dials still run after some months now.

The front crystal is also real sapphire, unheard of features in this price range, solid end links, all solid steel, great polishing, it really is a fantastic deal!

The movements are also nice for projects as they have mounts for four feet, so dials made for ETA or Miyota 8215 or DG2813 movements will fit on with all four pins. ETA hands will also fit pretty well. I've built a few Black Bay homages with these movements.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Woody36327 said:


> Starking dress watch back in stock! Just got one for $41 =)
> 
> https://www.aliex(+REMOVE THIS+)press.com/item/AM0184-stainless-steel-fitness-sport-watch-leather-band/32654071352.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.1.71941d7b6WoP5u&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10152_10151_10065_10344_10130_10068_10324_10547_10342_10325_10546_10343_10340_10548_10341_315_10545_10696_10084_531_10083_10618_10307_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchweb201603_2,ppcSwitch_3&algo_expid=3ca7cac4-b945-456f-87c7-a06e3a645abf-0&algo_pvid=3ca7cac4-b945-456f-87c7-a06e3a645abf&transAbTest=ae803_1&priceBeautifyAB=0


BTW - anything beyond the ".html" is unnecessary.


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

btw why is watchuseek is banning ali links? they let amazon in, but not ali.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I think it is because Ali is much more tolerant (allows) copied and fake watches.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Seems like the usual Chineseophobia, I see no fakes on ali. Has amazon and ebay never sold a fake???


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> Seems like the usual Chineseophobia, I see no fakes on ali. Has amazon and ebay never sold a fake???


There are still a lot of fakes of the luxury brands buried in there. They photoshop over the real names. Always check the feedback, but mostly, use your good judgement and common sense.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I find it too discriminative as well, Ali express have a very strict policy on banning all fake products, even though some sellers find a way around it, the policy is very clear and they run an active policy of removing accounts of sellers which break the rules.

They are just as legit as eBay or amazon. Unlike places like d h gate or Gearbest, where it just drips from the walls with counterfeits.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Probably no site will eradicate them 100%. Maybe, or maybe not, there are currently more fakes on ebay or Amazon?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> Probably no site will eradicate them 100%. Maybe, or maybe not, there are currently more fakes on ebay or Amazon?


I know I will be able to spot a fake on Ebay within less than 10 minutes. Okay, I can spot a fake on Alie too, but about just as fast. These are open sellers platforms, and it can never be fully eradicated, these sellers find ways around it that can not be spotted by the platform staff. The most important thing is that the platform has a policy against it, and actively bans these sellers, there is nothing more they could do and it should sure as ... be enough to not be censored from this forum. I mean, how long would you think it takes on here, amongst all these watch specialists to spot a posting about a fake product on there? Should all posters having fun posting URLs to legit products be blocked for it? I think not!


----------



## HereComesTheBOOM (Jun 2, 2013)

I don't think this thread was intended to discuss forum-policies. If you guys feel they're blocking links unnecessary then it's probably best to contact a mod or admin and see if something can be done about it. Just whining about it won't change a thing.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> Ali express have a very strict policy on banning all fake products, even though some sellers find a way around it, the policy is very clear and they run an active policy of removing accounts of sellers which break the rules.


That may be their policy now, but it was not always so. Ali used to be rife with counterfeits in nearly every category of goods sold there. So there was a reason for the WUS ban.



HereComesTheBOOM said:


> If you guys feel they're blocking links unnecessary then it's probably best to contact a mod or admin and see if something can be done about it.


Perfectly summed up.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> I don't think this thread was intended to discuss forum-policies. If you guys feel they're blocking links unnecessary then it's probably best to contact a mod or admin and see if something can be done about it. Just whining about it won't change a thing.


Absolutely, I shall make an effort then.



watchcrank said:


> That may be their policy now, but it was not always so. Ali used to be rife with counterfeits in nearly every category of goods sold there. So there was a reason for the WUS ban.


Well, I don't know the exact historical background of this, but I can imagine it takes time (and money) to rig up enough crew with enough expertise to separate the good from the bad apples. Can imagine it was always the intention (and probably this counts for more platforms) to play clean, but you just never can be entirely sure if the guests you're inviting to your party can always be trusted to abide the rules. On the other hand there may be platforms that allow it and profit along with it, but you can tell by checking if they follow up on reported counterfeits sellers, and Alie does this, I have personally experienced.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay, on the topic, I really like this one:
https://www.aliex$press.com/item/2017-New-Starking-Mechanical-Automatic-watch-Antique-Sapphire-Leather-strap-luminous-Outdoor-Army-watches-Military-Wristwatches/32842129381.html?

Remove the dollar in the name...










With the Zenith hands, the kind of a Panerai shaped case, and the odd date at 9, seconds at 5, big crown and the overall classic looks makes it a pretty unique watch imo!

What I love the most about it is the crow leather strap LMFAO!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my bargain perlon strap today. Here it is on my Guanqin GJ16034.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay, so picture urls also appear to have an expiry date on here...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> With the Zenith hands, the kind of a Panerai shaped case, and the odd date at 9, seconds at 5, big crown and the overall classic looks makes it a pretty unique watch imo!


The numerals and crown are from Zenith also.

Edit to add: the seconds sub-dial, like the case, are from Panerai designs.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HereComesTheBOOM said:


> Had not seen your reply until today, thanks for the feedback Jim!
> 
> As you know black always works for me |>
> 
> I was actually thinking of the version with the black dial as well, haha.


Every time I try to buy a watch with a Black Dial one of two things happen. Mostly they are out of stock, so I don't get to buy one and on the rare occasions I succeed the following happens:

I managed to grab one of these, very nice to my eyes Cadisen's in black, RH in Picture, but the Boss thought we should be going to a funeral every time I wore it o|







So I searched around and bought the pretty much identical Ochstin for less money with a Rose Gold colour bezel.

However I can wear my black dial Seiko Chronograph without a whimper ;-) PS don't tell anybody, but I still have the black watch I wear it in the dark. :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Decided to have a look at some Nakzen mechanical watches, and came across this, which looks interesting. It seems like a bargain to me, for only £45.96 ($60.30).

http://soo.gd/U76I

I really like the look of the silver one, with the blue hands.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Also got my Starking AM0184 a couple of days ago...so far besides being a little fast I can't find any flaws, not at 35$.
Of course, every time I say that, the mainspring breaks


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Also got my Starking AM0184 a couple of days ago...so far besides being a little fast I can't find any flaws, not at 35$.
> Of course, every time I say that, the mainspring breaks


Mine is a little fast, too. In two weeks, I'll try to regulate it. Fantastic watch at that price!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Decided to have a look at some Nakzen mechanical watches, and came across this, which looks interesting. It seems like a bargain to me, for only £45.96 ($60.30).
> 
> U76I
> 
> ...


Can someone say which movement this is running please? Really looks nice, might pick one of these up!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Here is a picture that I took of the Cheapie DOM watch I bought last week to use as a test piece to learn how to service Seiko watches, seeing as how I have a few watches with the same or similar movements to the NH35 in this one, I thought it could be a great idea, and for less than £30 with fast but not super express delivery I was very happy to pay that money. Especially as I got quoted £175 for a clean and service on a Seiko Automatic last week and that was from a Web Source that was recommended to me. So I figure if it costs me that much to learn how to do it myself and buy a few extra tools I am onto a winner here.

So as of up to today, the DOM has been sitting running in the watch winder 24 hrs a day since I had it, until this morning when the central pivot that holds two watches in the cradle to rotate them came loose. After the normal break for cursing and shouting, I took it apart, put a drop of adhesive on the bolt that was working loose, re-assembled the whole thing and watches are now happily winding in the winder and peace and tranquillity has returned to the Casa b-).

As of this morning the DOM was running within a few seconds of the watch, my Bulova Lunar Pilot, I had synchronised it to. o| OK so I planned to run it for six weeks first, but after barely a week results are either looking very good or Bad, depending on your perspective.;-) From my point of view of adjusting it for faults, I am in a quandary. Not sure how I can make it worse to make it better or do I strip it down and re-assemble it? Need to think about this one for a bit :-s

Still not sure about if I like or hate the look of it? I am at the stage that I may wear it for a bit and see if it attracts any comments? I took the picture with a high resolution digital camera with electronic flash and the "Jewels" on the dial look quite prominent. But without the lighting the jewels are not so visible see 2nd picture.









Best regards
Jim


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The spec states Movement:Swiss ISA9238 imported Swiss, but reading further on the Ali description it goes into weasel words and says Swiss ISA9238 TECHNOLOGY! So maybe they will say they imported the design not the movement?
> 
> The sceptic in me thinks OK this means a movement clone :think:


Be aware the ISA went out of business 2 years ago! However it's likely an old-stock ISA movement, which is still a big step up from Sunon.

I think those Julius watches look decent, although too large for my wrist.


----------



## kotomichi (May 13, 2017)

some of the watches in this page are not bad actually


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Not sure how I can make it worse to make it better or do I strip it down and re-assemble it? Need to think about this one for a bit :-s
> 
> Still not sure about if I like or hate the look of it? I am at the stage that I may wear it for a bit and see if it attracts any comments? I took the picture with a high resolution digital camera with electronic flash and the "Jewels" on the dial look quite prominent. But without the lighting the jewels are not so visible see 2nd picture.
> 
> Jim


If I were you I'd buy a dial and hands, and swap those out to give you a watch you really like. Servicing a Seiko doesn't really have to go much further than swapping the movement, given the cheap price of donor watches. Changing the dial will give you some practice without risking a luckily very accurate movement (unless you REALLY mess it up!)


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I've just found on Alix this beauty









there's a whole thread about its design https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/wtf-sea-gull-straight-up-thieves-aevig-content-2196561.html

I wonder though, if it's an ST2130 why does the seller call it a GMT?
Why two crowns?
(270 it's too much for me, anyway :-( )


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> I find it too discriminative as well, Ali express have a very strict policy on banning all fake products, even though some sellers find a way around it, the policy is very clear and they run an active policy of removing accounts of sellers which break the rules.
> 
> They are just as legit as eBay or amazon. Unlike places like d h gate or Gearbest, where it just drips from the walls with counterfeits.


D H Gate and Wish are full of fakes, but Gearbest is clean, as far as I know. I am quite familiar with their watch inventory, and they are not a WUS blocked site

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just found on Alix this beauty
> 
> View attachment 13540065
> 
> ...


One of the crowns rotates an inner bezel. Copy of Aevig design after he sent them the drawings and specs for a manufacturing bid.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> D H Gate and Wish are full of fakes, but Gearbest is clean, as far as I know. I am quite familiar with their watch inventory, and they are not a WUS blocked site *yet*
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Fixed 
1 year ago bit .ly, goo .gl and the like were not blocked by WUS either...


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

GeneralPatton said:


> Be aware the ISA went out of business 2 years ago! However it's likely an old-stock ISA movement, which is still a big step up from Sunon.
> 
> I think those Julius watches look decent, although too large for my wrist.


Thank you for that, I had a feeling it was a bit dodgy but I did not know that about ISA until now, in fact you can probably write all I know about movements on a small postage stamp in block capitals! I bet the designs have or are being cloned though. I am in two minds about Sunon, I am very cautious about them because of the reports I have read here, but I have experience of 2 cheap chronographs with Sunon movements that are running fine, but if they will outlast the battery is still a moot point!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ED209 said:


> If I were you I'd buy a dial and hands, and swap those out to give you a watch you really like. Servicing a Seiko doesn't really have to go much further than swapping the movement, given the cheap price of donor watches. Changing the dial will give you some practice without risking a luckily very accurate movement (unless you REALLY mess it up!)


Yes you are dead right, if the movement fails on any of the watches I have that use that type of Seiko Automatic Movement, I could afford to replace about three or four of them totally for the cost of servicing one! :-!

I think that is a comment on the economics of the Affordable Watch industry in general. This applies almost to the cost of replacing a battery in a Quartz watch, say you have an everyday watch that you wear daily and after about three/four years it needs a new battery and worse still a pressure test too, then the cost of having that done, on a hard worn battered watch, means that it is almost *Better* to replace it! These days the answer in my extended family is give it to Jim as I bet he can fix it, PS where is the best place to buy quality watch batteries in bulk. :-s

A reason for doing this is to basically keep my mind active, with the idea that eventually I may be able to service a few of my more expensive or watches that mean something like my original Divers watch that is now over 50 years old and was last serviced when it was used for diving about 25 years ago! It runs fine now and keeps very good time for it's age, but I feel that I could be on borrowed time! But my main reason was to learn how to regulate an automatic watch, which unless this one gets much worse as it runs in is not going to be an issue! Might think about doing a dial and hands swap though. :think:

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> As of this morning the DOM was running within a few seconds of the watch, my Bulova Lunar Pilot, I had synchronised it to. o| OK so I planned to run it for six weeks first, but after barely a week results are either looking very good or Bad, depending on your perspective.;-) From my point of view of adjusting it for faults, I am in a quandary. Not sure how I can make it worse to make it better or do I strip it down and re-assemble it? Need to think about this one for a bit :-s
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


How about taking the more accurate new movement and swapping it into one of your watches that has a less accurate/older movement?

Once you are happy with the performance of that watch you will have a movement in need of service on which you can tinker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just found on Alix this beauty
> 
> View attachment 13540065
> 
> ...


I'd say because the second crown rotates the inner hour bezel which gives you two times.
PLEASE NOTE: I didn't say it was a GMT or dual time zone watch.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

1afc said:


> I'd say because the second crown rotates the inner hour bezel which gives you two times.
> PLEASE NOTE: I didn't say it was a GMT or dual time zone watch.


It's ok 1afc!:-!
It's the seller who describes it as a GMT. :-d
I bought a pair of watches there, anyway. They're ok


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Received today. 
The dial looks a bit misaligned.
Love the bracelet and the case, the bezel doesn't feel solid though.
The only real disappointment is the lume, non existent on the hands and almost invisible (blue o| ) on the indexes.
The watch looks beautiful, anyway.
I'm curios to see how DG3804 fares...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Received today.
> The dial looks a bit misaligned.
> Love the bracelet and the case, the bezel doesn't feel solid though.
> The only real disappointment is the lume, non existent on the hands and almost invisible (blue o| ) on the indexes.
> ...


Parnis, Debert or Corgeut?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Nice Parnis! (or is it a Bliger?)

The lume on these is always disappointing, and not easy to replace at all as it is quite tough. The only good method is by removing the indices, and I've discovered that removing the old goes well chemically, or thermally. I can recommend using some enamel or white wall paint first, then Watchlume mixed with UV glue, this gives a lume that can compete with a Seiko or even my Tudor. The hands can be done with the same material, I stick some sticker backing to a flat surface and mount the hands with the front up with some rodico at the ends, then fill the hands, put the UV light on and it can be handled immediately. The white paint behind it provides extra lighting to the lume and makes it shine so much more brightly! And this UV glue stays fluid forever until you expose it to light, it also flows very nicely in to a smooth surface. With hands I apply the paint too, but afterwards, at the back


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mougino said:


> Parnis, Debert or Corgeut?





Brightling007 said:


> Nice Parnis! (or is it a Bliger?)
> 
> The lume on these is always disappointing, and not easy to replace at all as it is quite tough. The only good method is by removing the indices, and I've discovered that removing the old goes well chemically, or thermally. I can recommend using some enamel or white wall paint first, then Watchlume mixed with UV glue, this gives a lume that can compete with a Seiko or even my Tudor. The hands can be done with the same material, I stick some sticker backing to a flat surface and mount the hands with the front up with some rodico at the ends, then fill the hands, put the UV light on and it can be handled immediately. The white paint behind it provides extra lighting to the lume and makes it shine so much more brightly! And this UV glue stays fluid forever until you expose it to light, it also flows very nicely in to a smooth surface. With hands I apply the paint too, but afterwards, at the back


Mougino, Brightling007, it's a Parnis. I bought it on Ebay (yanwan98, €60).

Thans for the heads up Brightling, :-! but I'd keep a watch without lume rather than enduring that kind of strain :-d:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Mougino, Brightling007, it's a Parnis. I bought it on Ebay (yanwan98, €60).
> 
> Thans for the heads up Brightling, but I'd keep a watch without lume rather than enduring that kind of strain :-d:-d:-d:-d


Thought so, it is a nice billet material bezel insert though, and the bracelet and case are as you say great, and trust me, this movement is as good as it gets in this class.

If you would ever want to work on lume, first get a good binocular magnifier that has low magnification (minimally 3.5x) and good lighting. Then practise a zillion times on some scrap material first. But I am really chuffed about the quality of the Watchlume powders, he's a USA seller and sells a complete kit for around 50 euro, with five powder colours (and big jars too!) and some bonder (which I don't really like to use) and a vintage patina syringe. The powders have proven to be brighter as Superluminova, which I also have here, and last just as long too! One pot of powder is already worth the money if you ask me! But reluming really is fun! You can mix the powder and UV glue, put a black cover over it and you'll be able to use it for hours.

Cheap watches can be 99% perfect with the only exception the lume being not great, so being able to relume can make a big difference in what you would purchase and how it can finally turn out. I've only started doing this a short time ago, but some watches I relumed really caught some peoples attention, when walking from the sunny outside to inside a building, it can be very visible if you have good lume. The method I use now makes for a really active lume effect.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Thought so, it is a nice billet material bezel insert though, and the bracelet and case are as you say great, and trust me, this movement is as good as it gets in this class.
> 
> If you would ever want to work on lume, first get a good binocular magnifier that has low magnification (minimally 3.5x) and good lighting. Then practise a zillion times on some scrap material first. But I am really chuffed about the quality of the Watchlume powders, he's a USA seller and sells a complete kit for around 50 euro, with five powder colours (and big jars too!) and some bonder (which I don't really like to use) and a vintage patina syringe. The powders have proven to be brighter as Superluminova, which I also have here, and last just as long too! One pot of powder is already worth the money if you ask me! But reluming really is fun! You can mix the powder and UV glue, put a black cover over it and you'll be able to use it for hours.
> 
> Cheap watches can be 99% perfect with the only exception the lume being not great, so being able to relume can make a big difference in what you would purchase and how it can finally turn out. I've only started doing this a short time ago, but some watches I relumed really caught some peoples attention, when walking from the sunny outside to inside a building, it can be very visible if you have good lume. The method I use now makes for a really active lume effect.


Your level is super expert! I'm an absolute beginner. ;-)
I'm still trying to figure out how to assemble my first watch:-d


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

cadisen C1033G





Guanqin 20022





Break 5109


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nice Cadisen, nice to see a Cadisen I wouldn't avoid because of the stupid irritating logo.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I couldn't resist any longer, and ended up ordering this. It's just dipped under £17 now. £16.92 ($22.15) to be precise.

This is my 10th watch from Ali. Which sadly means my box will be full  perhaps I should not buy anymore for a while now....

Or I could always order a new box. I've got my eye on this, from Amazon at the moment. As it's becoming a bit of a pain to wind them all? it's not cheap though, £138.59 ($181.45)  it does give me more spaces too though 









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Decent review of the Parnis Daytona Chronograph. Looks like it has the Seiko VK63 Mecha-Quartz.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> Or I could always order a new box. I've got my eye on this, from Amazon at the moment. As it's becoming a bit of a pain to wind them all it's not cheap though, £138.59 ($181.45)  it does give me more spaces too though


I have one of those big boxes (8 on winder, 9 across the front) and really, really, like it!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I have one of those big boxes (8 on winder, 9 across the front) and really, really, like it!


Could you share some pictures?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> Could you share some pictures?
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


It's glossy black, big, and roomy. Each pair of winders has it's own control setting for off and 3 rotation options, and their is a master power switch on the back. Even with all 4 winders going, it's very quiet with the lid up, and silent with the lid down. 
Sorry about the blur.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Every time I try to buy a watch with a Black Dial one of two things happen. Mostly they are out of stock, so I don't get to buy one and on the rare occasions I succeed the following happens:
> 
> I managed to grab one of these, very nice to my eyes Cadisen's in black, RH in Picture, but the Boss thought we should be going to a funeral every time I wore it o|
> View attachment 13538215
> ...


Sorry, catching up on the thread.

What do you think of the build quality and timekeeping of the Ochstin versus the Cadisen? Do they use the same movement?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Sorry, catching up on the thread.
> 
> What do you think of the build quality and timekeeping of the Ochstin versus the Cadisen? Do they use the same movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


From the construction point of view the main difference apart from the Bezel is the cheaper Ochstin has a better strap! Both have identical Miyota movements, the Ochstin maybe keeps a tad better time, but that could be because it gets worn more.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9130 ~19$





Skmei 1188 ~34$





Casio Mrw-200H ~17$





Direct links are in the videos description


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had two of these arrive today, a pink one and a white one. I had a yellow one in the past, these are better quality, can't remember if they were exactly identical though.


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13545313
> 
> 
> I had two of these arrive today, a pink one and a white one. I had a yellow one in the past, these are better quality, can't remember if they were exactly identical though.


I got a black one to have a beater watch and it came pre beaten, the acrylic had a chip out of it, the band was scratched, the spring bars were halfway out sideways because the holes are drilled all the way through the lugs. You get what you pay for so I'm happy for $2 but don't expect it to be worth anything more than that.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I can imagine boxes with hundreds in, so some might end up damaging each other. Definately worth at least the £1.22 though.


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

Just ordered two new watches from Starking final price was just under $50 for each pretty darn good deal for watches with Sapphire and 28800 beat movement. Also Starking's customer service went above and beyond for me my Visa was giving me fits when I tried to buy from Ali and so I contacted them asking if they did PayPal. They said no so I just was going to leave it till I could get my card straightened out when they messaged me back saying they had added PayPal so I could pay pretty darn impressive customer service if you ask me.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

PCgamer said:


> Just ordered two new watches from Starking final price was just under $50 for each pretty darn good deal for watches with Sapphire and 28800 beat movement. Also Starking's customer service went above and beyond for me my Visa was giving me fits when I tried to buy from Ali and so I contacted them asking if they did PayPal. They said no so I just was going to leave it till I could get my card straightened out when they messaged me back saying they had added PayPal so I could pay pretty darn impressive customer service if you ask me.


thats a very nice Nomos hommage - i like the crown int eh typical seiko diver position - i look forward to seeing some pics when it arrives


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin, Starking, DOM, Cadisen, Burei, Carnival, Aesop, Nakzen, Ruimas and Binger all make some nice automatic watches in those two higher price ranges. For just under $100 you can also find a few watches with the high-beat, Miyota 9015.
> 
> For Under $30, this Cadisen is built like a tank. "Tungsten steel" (tungsten carbide) and sapphire, are almost impossibe to damage in normal use.
> 
> ...


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Was this the black version? It looks decidely grey (but very nice nonetheless).


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

GarySeiko said:


> Was this the black version? It looks decidely grey (but very nice nonetheless).


The black one. And it is more graphite then black. And it is a fingerprint magnet. Crown is terrible btw

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Every time I try to buy a watch with a Black Dial one of two things happen. Mostly they are out of stock, so I don't get to buy one and on the rare occasions I succeed the following happens:
> 
> I managed to grab one of these, very nice to my eyes Cadisen's in black, RH in Picture, but the Boss thought we should be going to a funeral every time I wore it o|
> View attachment 13538215
> ...


btw, does the black Cadisen really put cemaric bezel on that? i found it cheaper at gearbest and some reviews stated if it's ceramic one

regards


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Got feedback from Ali sellers regarding 2 watches but doubt the info is real:

- Chenxi seller assured watch is stainless steel but sent no pics










- Mike seller sent pics and the case says stainless steel back so their claim is false


















They may be cool parts donors though!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

PCgamer said:


> Just ordered two new watches from Starking final price was just under $50 for each pretty darn good deal for watches with Sapphire and 28800 beat movement. Also Starking's customer service went above and beyond for me my Visa was giving me fits when I tried to buy from Ali and so I contacted them asking if they did PayPal. They said no so I just was going to leave it till I could get my card straightened out when they messaged me back saying they had added PayPal so I could pay pretty darn impressive customer service if you ask me.


It's exciting to see that Starking is introducing new models that continue with the poular formula that we saw in the Starking AM0184, namely, (1) high-beat movement; (2) Sapphire Glass; (3) all stainless steel; (4) under $50 USD.

I noticed, for example, this Starking AM0273: https://goo .gl/gcv6z2








There's also this Starking AM0269 Nomos Lambda homage that PCGamer brought to our attention: https://goo .gl/gtirJj








Finally, while this Starking TM0915 has alloy case and a hardlex crystal, it does still have the high beat movement, and costs under $40 USD: https://goo. gl/yPqk36















While none of them are right for me, personally, I am keeping a close eye on this space, as it's my hope that Starking will continue to bring out more models that meet these specifications. I'll be curious to hear what PCgamer and other forum members have to say if and when they order/receive any of these new models.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

PCgamer said:


> Just ordered two new watches from Starking final price was just under $50 for each pretty darn good deal for watches with Sapphire and 28800 beat movement. Also Starking's customer service went above and beyond for me my Visa was giving me fits when I tried to buy from Ali and so I contacted them asking if they did PayPal. They said no so I just was going to leave it till I could get my card straightened out when they messaged me back saying they had added PayPal so I could pay pretty darn impressive customer service if you ask me.


Totally agree! I bought yesterday the second AM0184 and I noticed that they ship almost immediately the goods :-!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

cuica said:


> Got feedback from Ali sellers regarding 2 watches but doubt the info is real:
> 
> - Chenxi seller assured watch is stainless steel but sent no pics
> 
> ...


Asked them for a sterile dial. But i had to order 300 pieces for that

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

PCgamer said:


> Just ordered two new watches from Starking final price was just under $50 for each pretty darn good deal for watches with Sapphire and 28800 beat movement. Also Starking's customer service went above and beyond for me my Visa was giving me fits when I tried to buy from Ali and so I contacted them asking if they did PayPal. They said no so I just was going to leave it till I could get my card straightened out when they messaged me back saying they had added PayPal so I could pay pretty darn impressive customer service if you ask me.


Nice indeed, I saw that Nomos homage a few days ago and almost pulled the trigger on one. I'll be curious to your findings!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

cuica said:


> Got feedback from Ali sellers regarding 2 watches but doubt the info is real:
> 
> - Chenxi seller assured watch is stainless steel but sent no pics
> 
> ...


This is a level of finishing and material that's hardly worth a punt, my experience is if you strip it for parts you'll find nothing fits anything else and it's all tin and chromed alloy. As mentioned on this page by others, Starking is just about the only entry level watch that has it all, it barely performs less as watches in a price range triple as high do and are definitely the ones in the golden value for money range.


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

I'll be sure to report back on them when I get them Starking has absolutely nailed the $50 price point. I think everyone should grab at least one of their watches just for the sheer value of them. I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up raising the price on them in the future if they keep growing in popularity.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Got feedback from Ali sellers regarding 2 watches but doubt the info is real:
> 
> - Chenxi seller assured watch is stainless steel but sent no pics
> 
> ...


pics seem broken?
[edit] pics are ok now


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cadisen c1009g - Miyota 8215 ~55$





Amst 3003 ~15$





Skmei 1358 ~28$


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

PCgamer said:


> I'll be sure to report back on them when I get them Starking has absolutely nailed the $50 price point. I think everyone should grab at least one of their watches just for the sheer value of them. I wouldn't be surprised if they ended up raising the price on them in the future if they keep growing in popularity.


Looks great PCgamer, very tempted (I just bought a Nakzen Pagoda) 

Has anyone else noticed this? I'm emailing the seller with this message -

_Hello,
Can you confirm that the White Dial/Brown Leather AM0269RL91 has Blue Hands as in your Ali pictures? In your video clip https://ae-cn.alicdn.com/S3eCqqfVJgLaYjYQlna/[email protected]@hd.mp4 
the White Dial with Brown Leather Strap watch has Black hands?_

Video grab photo here:







Ali photo here:








Maybe I'm looking for problems where there aren't any, as the White Dial/Blue hands/Brown Strap is pictured consistently in the listing, but I messaged them to make sure.

Edit: Got a reply about five hours later, _"its blue hands dear. the color in video is influence by lights"_ (?). (Yes, the White Dial/Brown Strap will be Blue Hands)

Also asked if they could supply one with a sterile dial, but they said, _"sorry dear, all our watch is with STARKING BRAND ."_


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Cadisen c1009g - Miyota 8215 ~55$


This Cadisen looks very cool! Reminds me of the Citizen Ecodrive BN0118:


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> This Cadisen looks very cool! Reminds me of the Citizen Ecodrive BN0118


It's a direct homage of the Longines Conquest.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thetimelord said:


> Looks great PCgamer, very tempted (I just bought a Nakzen Pagoda)
> 
> Has anyone else noticed this? I'm emailing the seller with this message -
> 
> ...


What is more noticeable to me is that unlike all the other Nomos Lambda homages, the upper power reserve dial doesn't even have a hand, much less a function. The Binger, Feike/Feice, Cadisen and Guanqin automatics have real PR dials, and most of the cheaper quartz models are chronographs.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## torquemada (Mar 20, 2010)

https://www..........s.com/item/Gladster-Luxury-Japan-MIYOTA-Exquisite-Automatic-Mechanical-Men-Watch-Stainless-Steel-Male-Wristwatch-Calendar-Waterproof-Clocks/32884784928.html


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> What is more noticeable to me is that unlike all the other Nomos Lambda homages, the upper power reserve dial doesn't even have a hand, much less a function. The Binger, Feike/Feice, Cadisen and Guanqin automatics have real PR dials, and most of the cheaper quartz models are chronographs.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


The upper dial looks like it is a minutes marker. Not very useful, but looks kinda cool to me

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> It's exciting to see that Starking is introducing new models that continue with the poular formula that we saw in the Starking AM0184, namely, (1) high-beat movement; (2) Sapphire Glass; (3) all stainless steel; (4) under $50 USD.
> 
> I noticed, for example, this Starking AM0273: https://goo .gl/gcv6z2
> View attachment 13547077
> ...


Love the looks of the Nomos, but at 42mm and all dial it must wear huge.

Sent from my moto g(6) play using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

torquemada said:


> https://www..........s.com/item/Gladster-Luxury-Japan-MIYOTA-Exquisite-Automatic-Mechanical-Men-Watch-Stainless-Steel-Male-Wristwatch-Calendar-Waterproof-Clocks/32884784928.html
> 
> View attachment 13548683


We really need a review of that. I don't even know if the crystal is domed or not

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Flo7 (Oct 27, 2017)

torquemada said:


> https://www..........s.com/item/Gladster-Luxury-Japan-MIYOTA-Exquisite-Automatic-Mechanical-Men-Watch-Stainless-Steel-Male-Wristwatch-Calendar-Waterproof-Clocks/32884784928.html
> 
> View attachment 13548683





Flo7 said:


> View attachment 13515761
> 
> View attachment 13515765
> 
> ...


I have already ordered...


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

https:// s.click.ali*express.com/e/bK9nQOBm

Has any one bought this AESOP 1001G watch and know what the movement is? The description says that its movement is japan imported for just 34$.


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

https:// s.click.ali*express.com/e/bK9nQOBm

Has any one bought this AESOP 1001G watch and know what the movement is? The description says that its movement is japan imported for just 34$.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> It's exciting to see that Starking is introducing new models that continue with the poular formula that we saw in the Starking AM0184, namely, (1) high-beat movement; (2) Sapphire Glass; (3) all stainless steel; (4) under $50 USD.
> 
> There's also this Starking AM0269 Nomos Lambda homage that PCGamer brought to our attention: https://goo .gl/gtirJj
> View attachment 13547091
> ...


Now working Power Reserve on the dial. HARD Pass. Other homages of this watch have fully functional power reserves


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

goberm said:


> btw, does the black Cadisen really put cemaric bezel on that? i found it cheaper at gearbest and some reviews stated if it's ceramic one
> 
> regards


Yes the bezel is Ceramic and it has a Sapphire crystal too, with the Miyota movement it is a great watch. :-! I have to wear mine in the dark as the Mem Sahib does not like it :-s

Gearbest used to sell this for under $50, especially if you have some coupons to reduce the price it is a very great watch. But if you want to search out the same watch for an even lower price the Search for Ochstin, I got one with a rose gold bezel for around £30 and it has a better strap with a Deployment Clasp too! Apart from the name the watch is identical to the Cadisen, with some cosmetic improvements.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Every time I try to buy a watch with a Black Dial one of two things happen. Mostly they are out of stock, so I don't get to buy one and on the rare occasions I succeed the following happens:
> 
> I managed to grab one of these, very nice to my eyes Cadisen's in black, RH in Picture, but the Boss thought we should be going to a funeral every time I wore it o|
> View attachment 13538215
> ...


Hi, do you know what the movement your Ochstin is?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The Cadisen is also a really slim watch, just under 11mm I think, perhaps because of the snap case back. It's weird because it's cons actually are strengths, considering the price:

- snap case back (but it's slim, and every mushroom has questionably WR anyway)
- lume on the dial but not on the hands (but every mushroom with generic lume is unusable anyway)


----------



## Monty_SWE (Aug 31, 2018)

I know there's a lot of appreciation for the Starking 0184 (it's great, i have one).

Just wanted to share my experience with the even cheaper BM0990 (polo s homage). I paid less than 20USD on the last sale and was very impressed.
The bracelet was the weak link (pun intended) but i found that the bracelet from my Parnis milgaus homage fit pretty much perfectly and now it feels like a really nice watch.
The case looks and feels like good quality steel with decent weight. The chrono works and it keeps time well (a minute or two in a few weeks).
The only downside is that the minute hand is loose when the crown is fully pulled out, but fixed/functional in use.

So; great value and a classy watch with a better bracelet.

View attachment 13549617


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Just got in, paid some 15 bucks. The box came beaten up, but the watch seems intact.














A fair hommage to the iconic Submariner. As could be expected for such a price range, there are flaws that could be avoided:

bezel is alloy,
bezel insert is printed aluminum,
loupe is badly placed and twisted (anyone knows how to remove it completely?)
no seals whatsoever, so no water resistance should be expected















On the positive side, the case and bracelet are solid stainless steel, nicely polished and brushed where necessary, the crown is screw down, the clasp seems reliable, the lume is brighter than most Chinese watches and consistent. We'll see about the movement, which is cheap as can go and supported by the ubiquitous plastic ring.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

megapig said:


> Hi, do you know what the movement your Ochstin is?


Do you have a link to the Ochstin? Can't find it anywhere

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Monty_SWE said:


> I know there's a lot of appreciation for the Starking 0184 (it's great, i have one).
> 
> Just wanted to share my experience with the even cheaper BM0990 (polo s homage). I paid less than 20USD on the last sale and was very impressed.
> The bracelet was the weak link (pun intended) but i found that the bracelet from my Parnis milgaus homage fit pretty much perfectly and now it feels like a really nice watch.
> ...


Congrats, Monty_SWE. I liked my black one so much I bought a second, in white. Very fun watch that looks and performs WAY above its sub-$20 (when on sale) price point. Enjoy!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

megapig said:


> Hi, do you know what the movement your Ochstin is?


Miyota 8215! Exactly the same as the Cadisen! |>

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Just a couple of wristshots of the Woonun self-winding watch with a 1 dollar strap for tries.


----------



## Beeercik (Dec 18, 2017)

Hello!
What do you guys think?

Blue one is my favorite.

T-WINNER 488
17,33$ (with 1$/10$ coupon)
https:// ......./2Egppmt (remove space before 'bit')









WINNER WA068.B
16,91$
https:// ......./2yw5l9y (remove space before 'bit')


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Beeercik said:


> Hello!
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Blue one is my favorite.
> ...


Fixed.

Nicolas


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

The blue T-Winner looks quite good. And it's nice to see a hand wound movement with small seconds at this price point. There seems to be another version with simple indexes which is a Vacheron Constantin Patrimony homage.


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

Just got my first mechanical watch in the mail from Ali its a DOM M-75D-7M watch. Since this was my first time buying a mechanical watch I did't buy the best for the money it's not bad just nothing like the quality of the Starking that I have on the way. The watch looks nice imho it has a decent lume on the hands and an ok one on the hours on the dial. The watch glass is not sapphire, the watch band is ok nothing special it already has a few scuffs on it from the factory. Basically it's not an amazing watch for the price I paid $45 but I like it and I didn't know as much about Chinese mechanical watches at the time of buying so I'm happy with it.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Seiko SNK809 from ~55$ 





Skmei 1274 ~13$





Skmei 1283 ~13$


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Miyota 8215! Exactly the same as the Cadisen! |>
> 
> Regards,
> Jim


Any chance of posting a link where to buy it?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Any chance of posting a link where to buy it?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I think it's this one: 
Look what I found on .........s
https://s.click..........s.com/e/ZK8inCy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Any chance of posting a link where to buy it?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


This is a very flexible thing as pricing seems to change all the time. My advice, search mens, mechanical watch, Ochstin on both Gbest and Alix. Set the filter to lowest price and then scan down the page(s) until you see one for sale. Put it in your watch list and monitor the prices and when it hits the price you want to pay, Go For It.

That is how I do it, but after I have done my research to see that the watch has the parts like the movement I want! If you are unsure send a simple one short sentence question to the Seller, Asking "Is the movement a Miyota 8215" should get you a reply, multiple questions on a long email could probably get ignored!

Hope this helps, here is a picture of my actual watch, so that you can identify the actual one I bought.









Good Luck,
Jim


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Tomasso said:


> Just a couple of wristshots of the Woonun self-winding watch with a 1 dollar strap for tries.


Woonun died overnight, before day one was over. After a couple of hours of running, whether wound manually, shaken or stirred, it either does not start at all, or, after frantic shaking, starts for some 30 seconds and stops.

So, either avoid this watch, or get ready to fix what the factory's broken.


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Yes the bezel is Ceramic and it has a Sapphire crystal too, with the Miyota movement it is a great watch. :-! I have to wear mine in the dark as the Mem Sahib does not like it :-s
> 
> Gearbest used to sell this for under $50, especially if you have some coupons to reduce the price it is a very great watch. But if you want to search out the same watch for an even lower price the Search for Ochstin, I got one with a rose gold bezel for around £30 and it has a better strap with a Deployment Clasp too! Apart from the name the watch is identical to the Cadisen, with some cosmetic improvements.
> 
> ...


thank you to confirm it, yeah the black cadisen will be a really good pair with black suit like man in black or at the funeral :-(
but the black ceramic bezel really appealing to me, especially if i can find the bracelet like longines conquest does
i put it now on my buy list, thank you again |>


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Tomasso said:


> Woonun died overnight, before day one was over. After a couple of hours of running, whether wound manually, shaken or stirred, it either does not start at all, or, after frantic shaking, starts for some 30 seconds and stops.
> 
> So, either avoid this watch, or get ready to fix what the factory's broken.


damn, I ordered one as well as a modding base.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Hello,

I have just become a Chinese automatic watch convert and have been ploughing through the 500+ pages to see what is what in recommendations from more knowledgeable experts. Doing so, I have come a cross this clearance sale item that might be of interest from Axpress. Great thread!

https:/
/............/ybwu6qe4

Hope that will work when you connect the two or else search clearance watch and then select mechanical watches.😯


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> https:/
> /............/ybwu6qe4


No workee


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FattMatt said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have just become a Chinese automatic watch convert and have been ploughing through the 500+ pages to see what is what in recommendations from more knowledgeable experts. Doing so, I have come a cross this clearance sale item that might be of interest from Axpress. Great thread!
> 
> ...


Not enough info for a link.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Sorry about that, what's the best way to get around the firewall using a tinyURL?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> Sorry about that, what's the best way to get around the firewall using a tinyURL?


Yes, that's the right idea.

Specifically: (1) use a *link shortening service* such as goo .gl, bit .ly or tinyURL, and (2) then post the shortened link ***with a single space in it*** to break it up.

EXAMPLE: *goo. gl/TZ4NQx* (delete space)

That example URL should take you to an AliEx page of a Corgeut sterile dial homage to the Tudor Black Bay GMT


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Others pointed out that using the url shortener service Soo.Gd | It's More than just a URL Shortener Service;-) there's no problem whatsoever 
here's the link to the Corgeut 41mm red GMT 4k46


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered this Xinew pilot, a better price than Naviforce etc!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Double


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered this Xinew pilot, a better price than Naviforce etc!
> 
> View attachment 13553019


Their Type B is one of my favorite  and around the same price


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Yes, that's the right idea.
> 
> Specifically: (1) use a *link shortening service* such as goo .gl, bit .ly or tinyURL, and (2) then post the shortened link ***with a single space in it*** to break it up.
> 
> ...


Well I have a problem as just joining limits my posts with links, bah! Anyway the business is called Light extravagant watch store. If you can find that then search for the half price Mintuo (crazy name, crazy price)

Does anyone know how to search for businesses in t'press?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

mougino said:


> Their Type B is one of my favorite  and around the same price


Yes, they are good, I had the silver case version, I sold it for a change of watches, not because anything bad about it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Yes, they are good, I had the silver case version, I sold it for a change of watches, not because anything bad about it.


Mine is the silver case as well, the full black I made for a friend  I also have a black & red. Here they are both:


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered this Xinew pilot, a better price than Naviforce etc!
> 
> View attachment 13553019


Funnily enough I was looking at the Naviforce NF9044 (is the Naviforce 3683 the same? It was suggested that model number was just a Gearbest option) last night.

The main concern was that it had an Alloy case, rather than Stainless Steel, which of course, leaves it vulnerable to corrosion after a while.

This Xinew suggests in the photos that it has Lume as well - though is essentially the same watch otherwise. Wonder if this one has a Stainless Steel case, though, I'd doubt it at *£2.89/$3.76*.








Really like the Beige face:








Listing highlights it does have Lume and a Stainless Steel case (still not convinced by the mention of Stainless Steel though, as has been discussed, Chinese sellers say anything to get a sale)







Edit: This other Xinew http://soo.gd/2ZJ1 is *£2.13/$2.77* or *£2.30/$2.99* depending on strap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

thetimelord said:


> Funnily enough I was looking at the Naviforce NF9044 (is the Naviforce 3683 the same? It was suggested that model number was just a Gearbest option) last night.
> 
> The main concern was that it had an Alloy case, rather than Stainless Steel, which of course, leaves it vulnerable to corrosion after a while.
> 
> ...


All Xinew are stainless steel back alloy case. I've had 2 Naviforce in the past, they were same: alloy with SS back, no full steel case. I doubt Naviforce changed their game in the past months but correct me if they did.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

mougino said:


> All Xinew are stainless steel back alloy case. I've had 2 Naviforce in the past, they were same: alloy with SS back, no full steel case. I doubt Naviforce changed their game in the past months but correct me if they did.


Ah, so mentioning Stainless Steel (as a case back) isn't exactly telling fibs, they just aren't clear. I'd rather have an all Stainless version for a few £ more.

What's the verdict on the best Nomos Lambda homage available, with Sapphire, Power Reserve? Is it the Guanqin? I was tempted by the Starking AM0269 PCgamer kindly mentioned recently but the lack of PR indicator put me off - the Starking seems perfect otherwise.

Apologies if it's been discussed at length already, but this is such a huge thread.

Are the Guanqin/Feike-Feice/Cadsen Automatic options all the same, Water Resistance-wise? In videos of the Guanqin GJ16106 I've seen 5ATM etched on the case back. Example from this review, on the right:








Edit: Actually, I can answer my own question.

Says 3ATM on the Feice-Feike FM202 photos I can see and 3ATM on the Cadisen 1030.

The Binger B1187 is also 3ATM from here (thanks, HoustonReal - and I'm assuming from that comment HoustonReal reckons the Binger B1187 is the closest, aesthetically, at least, as it has a domed crystal).


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

goberm said:


> thank you to confirm it, yeah the black cadisen will be a really good pair with black suit like man in black or at the funeral :-(
> but the black ceramic bezel really appealing to me, especially if i can find the bracelet like longines conquest does
> i put it now on my buy list, thank you again |>


I agree the, the watch is a great looker with a Business Suit for a formal meeting or even a night out dining with friends, but the Boss did not agree ;-)

Find the right aka better strap and people will not believe what you paid |>

Best regards
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Find the right aka better strap and people will not believe what you paid |>
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


People will *not* care, Jim. People will not care...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Soki 4-5$





Tevise automatic 9008G ~30$





Torbollo 081


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

The watch obviously isn't from Ali, but I thought it needed a bracelet, quick search and for £11 this one fits the bill, seems pointless spending more on such an inexpensive watch.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> People will *not* care, Jim. People will not care...


True, but it's good to know that if they DID care, they would not believe the price paid.

And that feeling is priceless!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> Ah, so mentioning Stainless Steel (as a case back) isn't exactly telling fibs, they just aren't clear. I'd rather have an all Stainless version for a few £ more.
> 
> What's the verdict on the best Nomos Lambda homage available, with Sapphire, Power Reserve? Is it the Guanqin? I was tempted by the Starking AM0269 PCgamer kindly mentioned recently but the lack of PR indicator put me off - the Starking seems perfect otherwise.
> 
> ...


The Guanqin "Lambda" is the one that seems to be getting ALL of the YouTube chatter. Not that I've looked for it, but I simply haven't seen much discussion of any of the Cadisen or other brands' take on the Lambda.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Mine is the silver case as well, the full black I made for a friend  I also have a black & red. Here they are both:


These Xinew Type B Fliegers have a nice, classic look for the cost of a few dollars.

A couple of questions: (1) do they keep accurate time? (2) do they FEEL like disposable watches?


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

I don't know why but today, I saw the following watch from geya 300m waterproof at only 40 euros. I was just in the process of buying a Vostok Amphibia (around 70 euros) for my collection and got confused because I need a watch for swimming... which do you think is better? Can you please help me?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Starking AM0242* (Chopard L.U.C XP URUSHI homage) - *$39.99*
41mm x 11mm stainless steel case w/rose gold plating, 28,800 SK 1813 movement, sapphire crystal, 50M WR


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> I don't know why but today, I saw the following watch from geya 300m waterproof at only 40 euros. I was just in the process of buying a Vostok Amphibia (around 70 euros) for my collection and got confused because I need a watch for swimming... which do you think is better? Can you please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd personally go for the Geya. I have the Loreo version of this, which as far as I can tell, is identical. The only real difference seems to be the Loreo has a more decorative rotor.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Back in Stock!*
*NOT Ali Express, BUT - Lowest prices, Quick Shipping and Amazon Return Guarantee - US Residents Only*

*Starking AM0255* (AM0184 on bracelet) *$44.99 White dial * or *$49.99 Black dial*https://amzn.to/2pQOuKR
40mm x 12mm 316L stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 25 jewel/28,800 bph in-house automatic movement, 50M WR


























*Starking AM0194* (Tissot Tradition homage) - *$45.99* ($48.99-$3.00 instant coupon)
40mm x 12mm 316L stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 25 jewel/28,800 bph in-house automatic movement, 50M WR


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

panos_ioannou said:


> I don't know why but today, I saw the following watch from geya 300m waterproof at only 40 euros. I was just in the process of buying a Vostok Amphibia (around 70 euros) for my collection and got confused because I need a watch for swimming... which do you think is better? Can you please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really easy choice IMO. Go with the Vostok. Hands down.
They are unique pieces.

You buy the chinese rolex copy and it will look like tons of other chinese rolex copies made. And I say that owning a ton of Chinese homages / copies of different watches. You buy the Vostok, you will have a unique timepiece.

Also, i will certainly trust the water resistance of my Vostok over a typical low cost Chinese homage - and since you are buying it for swimming, that will be important.

Buy the Vostok


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

panos_ioannou said:


> I need a watch for swimming... which do you think is better? Can you please help me?





maverick13z said:


> Also, i will certainly trust the water resistance of my Vostok over a typical low cost Chinese homage - and since you are buying it for swimming, that will be important.
> 
> Buy the Vostok


^^^^^^^^^
this

If you are still open to other watches, I would also suggest the inexpensive Casio Duro MDV106-1AV "Marlin" perfect for swimming and taking a beating (it's a quartz though)

Nicolas


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Gedmis said:


> Soki 4-5$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would probably get more views if you would talk in yours videos and talk about the watches here on the forums just a idea.

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> These Xinew Type B Fliegers have a nice, classic look for the cost of a few dollars.
> 
> A couple of questions: (1) do they keep accurate time? (2) do they FEEL like disposable watches?


Answers are (1) Yes and (2) Yes 

Watch is hollow with very thin SS back cover, no water resistance whatsoever, loud (but accurate) quartz, hands wobbling wheb setting the time... but from a mid-distance you really can't say. It's all in its looks


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I came across this Nomos homage. Quartz sadly but just wondering if anyone has any experience of this brand or knows of anything similar with a mechanical movement. I know the seagull rodina is very popular but I'm after the cream dial rather than a white one along with the coloured hands.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> I came across this Nomos homage. Quartz sadly but just wondering if anyone has any experience of this brand or knows of anything similar with a mechanical movement. I know the seagull rodina is very popular but I'm after the cream dial rather than a white one along with the coloured hands.


Natural Park are quite good quality, hence their price. I wouldn't be bothered by a quartz on this specific design: the seconds hand is small and on a subdial, it makes the 1s ticks hardly noticeable


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> I don't know why but today, I saw the following watch from geya 300m waterproof at only 40 euros. I was just in the process of buying a Vostok Amphibia (around 70 euros) for my collection and got confused because I need a watch for swimming... which do you think is better? Can you please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally second the opinion about the uniqueness of the Vostok, but in terms of finishing quality and function, I'd definitely go for the Chinese homage, that is if it's the same quality as a Loreo. The Chinese watches often have sapphire crystals, solid end links ceramic bezel inserts and will feel much more solid as the Vostok. I own a Vostok and don't get me wrong, I really like it, but I scratched the crystal on day 1, whilst swimming (this just happens easier somehow when you swim) and when I pull the crown to wind it the crown (and I know this is normal) feels super loose and it is all over the place in terms of not being able to choose between winding or time setting or turning and doing nothing at all. With the Vostok you will get the waterproofness, sure, but so will the Chinese homage, at least the ones I've pressure tested were. I wouldn't say the choice is that easy if it's a "tool watch" you're looking for.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I totally second the opinion about the uniqueness of the Vostok, but in terms of finishing quality and function, I'd definitely go for the Chinese homage, that is if it's the same quality as a Loreo. The Chinese watches often have sapphire crystals, solid end links ceramic bezel inserts and will feel much more solid as the Vostok. I own a Vostok and don't get me wrong, I really like it, but I scratched the crystal on day 1, whilst swimming (this just happens easier somehow when you swim) and when I pull the crown to wind it the crown (and I know this is normal) feels super loose and it is all over the place in terms of not being able to choose between winding or time setting or turning and doing nothing at all. With the Vostok you will get the waterproofness, sure, but so will the Chinese homage, at least the ones I've pressure tested were. I wouldn't say the choice is that easy if it's a "tool watch" you're looking for.


Brightling007, not sure if you've commented on this before (or whether you have any basis on which to make the comparison), but any thoughts on how the Loreo Diver stacks up against an Invicta Pro Diver?

For me, the Invicta Pro Diver is my go-to reliable bargain Submariner homage, with its Seiko movement and claimed (and believed) 200M water resistance. The Loreo is pretty much the same price, and ups things with the sapphire and ceramic, but is much more of an unknown, both to me personally, and to the watch community, as there is so little out there in terms of commentary ...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> Soki 4-5$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gedmis, thanks for your videos. If possible, I would really love it if you would add lug length (vertical measurement) as a standard inclusion in all of your videos. To many guys, lug length is equally as important to know as the dial diameter, as it has a huge impact on how the watch wears. Thank you.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Worth a mention for anyone who missed it. I used to have this Planca automatic. It was from ali for maybe £60 if I remember. Don't know if they are still available though.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I totally second the opinion about the uniqueness of the Vostok, but in terms of finishing quality and function, I'd definitely go for the Chinese homage, that is if it's the same quality as a Loreo. The Chinese watches often have sapphire crystals, solid end links ceramic bezel inserts and will feel much more solid as the Vostok. I own a Vostok and don't get me wrong, I really like it, but I scratched the crystal on day 1, whilst swimming (this just happens easier somehow when you swim) and when I pull the crown to wind it the crown (and I know this is normal) feels super loose and it is all over the place in terms of not being able to choose between winding or time setting or turning and doing nothing at all. With the Vostok you will get the waterproofness, sure, but so will the Chinese homage, at least the ones I've pressure tested were. I wouldn't say the choice is that easy if it's a "tool watch" you're looking for.


I hold the thought that the Vostok is a unique piece and I like that it looks heavy and its Russian. 
I may also buy the KGB version, to have an even heavier Russian approach. 
Thank you all for your big help!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Brightling007, not sure if you've commented on this before (or whether you have any basis on which to make the comparison), but any thoughts on how the Loreo Diver stacks up against an Invicta Pro Diver?
> 
> For me, the Invicta Pro Diver is my go-to reliable bargain Submariner homage, with its Seiko movement and claimed (and believed) 200M water resistance. The Loreo is pretty much the same price, and ups things with the sapphire and ceramic, but is much more of an unknown, both to me personally, and to the watch community, as there is so little out there in terms of commentary ...


I'd say the Loreo even wins that battle, my Loreo also uses a movement bases upon an NH35, but it is the one witb the subdials.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Do you remember which Chinese models were waterproof according to your pressure tests ?
Do you think there 's a good chance other similar ones would be ?
Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

duplicate error, is this a feature or something ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> duplicate error, is this a feature or something ?


Yeap, comes free with the alix and short urls censoring


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I didn't order one, but a cheap submariner, Lvpai. £3.16 for the black one.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Do you remember which Chinese models were waterproof according to your pressure tests ?
> Do you think there 's a good chance other similar ones would be ?
> Thanks


Yes, the Corgeut and Parnis Black Bay homage watches, the Bliger and Parnis submariner homages, Loreo's Yachtmaster homage, Semdu Tuna homage, all San Martin divers, Vinoce submariner homages. Basically everything with a screw down crown and oyster style case.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

panos_ioannou said:


> I don't know why but today, I saw the following watch from geya 300m waterproof at only 40 euros. I was just in the process of buying a Vostok Amphibia (around 70 euros) for my collection and got confused because I need a watch for swimming... which do you think is better? Can you please help me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both, swim with both. If you go with vostok, consider a model without date, easier to set.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9128 cronograph ~16$





Cadisen 9016G chronograph ~ 25$





Alike 15115 ~ 13$





The links are in the videos description


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Guys, do you think those hands are fit for ST2100/2130 ?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Guys, do you think those hands are fit for ST2100/2130 ?
> View attachment 13556077


The 2130 is the same in terms of sizes as the 2824, but the real question is, is the advert correct?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I tried to contact the seller, still no reply! :-(
Anyway, no biggie. I estimated I was going to spend more than €180 for the kind of watch I had in mind.
Maybe it's better if those hands don't fit at all ;-)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

The hands will be fairly okay, just the lume will probably not be, but that can be fixed...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Yes, I know! :-!:-!:-!
With that excruciating procedure of yours!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Yes, I know! :-!:-!:-!
> With that excruciating procedure of yours!


Yep https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/superluminova-x1-4725453-post47194919.html#post47194919

It's really not that hard after some practise, and when you own a magnifier...


























With UV glue at least it can be handled immediately and it looks really smooth.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Yep https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/superluminova-x1-4725453-post47194919.html#post47194919
> 
> It's really not that hard after some practise, and when you own a magnifier...
> With UV glue at least it can be handled immediately and it looks really smooth.


Impressive, the results are amazing, anyway :-!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

How can you tell if a case is actually 316L stainless steel?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> How can you tell if a case is actually 316L stainless steel?


You can tell with reasonable certainty by how magnetic it is. Best done with the movement removed off course. Or what colour the sparks are when you grind it LOL. But the chemical resistance will also tell you over time, 308 or 304 will rust, when exposed to salt/acid etc. So when it is exposed to for instance sweat the colour will deteriorate.

If it is alloy it is usually showing inside the lugs, where it is either also glossy chromed, or there is no chrome and the colour of the alloy is showing. You also can not brush an alloy case after chroming it, so this is often a tell tale sign when brushed surfaces look a bit odd. On steel brushed looks very sharp and nice, even on cheap solid steel watch cases.

Anyway, steel, even 316 is a little bit magnetic, whereas alloy cases are not magnetic at all. Lower steel grades, such as 308 or 304 are much more magnetic as 316.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Buy a Sea-Gull ST2505 movement, get the rest of the watch for FREE!

*Time100 Voyager W70035G* Flyback Date and Power Reserve Rose-Gold watch - *$49.99*
41.5mm x 13mm stainless steel case, 49mm LTL, mineral crystal, Sea-Gull ST2505 automatic movement, 5 ATM WR, rose gold plated, 20mm leather strap w/deployment clasp, display back

Sea-Gull ST2505 movement is *$50* by itself on eBay!
Sea-Gull is selling watches with this movement from $183 to $300+ 
This model is on SALE for *$228* on Time100 website. ($149.99 on Ali Express)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I love the coffee colour dial on this Parnis £67.71 ($88.95).

http://soo.gd/HgbF









I'm also really liking the silver version of this Guanqin GQ10066-1A. £49.22 ($64.75).

http://soo.gd/ukWj


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> You can tell with reasonable certainty by how magnetic it is. Best done with the movement removed off course. Or what colour the sparks are when you grind it LOL. But the chemical resistance will also tell you over time, 308 or 304 will rust, when exposed to salt/acid etc. So when it is exposed to for instance sweat the colour will deteriorate.
> 
> If it is alloy it is usually showing inside the lugs, where it is either also glossy chromed, or there is no chrome and the colour of the alloy is showing. You also can not brush an alloy case after chroming it, so this is often a tell tale sign when brushed surfaces look a bit odd. On steel brushed looks very sharp and nice, even on cheap solid steel watch cases.
> 
> Anyway, steel, even 316 is a little bit magnetic, whereas alloy cases are not magnetic at all. Lower steel grades, such as 308 or 304 are much more magnetic as 316.


Thank you. I was interested in some of the Winner "subs" and/or similar, but want 316l or at least ss


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just remembered that I could look through my order list to find this. It was listed as Debert but the only branding on it was Planca on the case back.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Thank you. I was interested in some of the Winner "subs" and/or similar, but want 316l or at least ss


If it is the same Winner sub my colleague once asked me to replace a battery for, it is not much. Amongst the worst I'd say, alloy case, tin bracelet (rusted on the sides) absolutely the lowest of the lowest. It had "Winner" stamped in to the caseback.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> If it is the same Winner sub my colleague once asked me to replace a battery for, it is not much. Amongst the worst I'd say, alloy case, tin bracelet (rusted on the sides) absolutely the lowest of the lowest. It had "Winner" stamped in to the caseback.


Again you take a bet as they're coming from different manufacturers with different quality and finish. Mine's full SS (except the bezel: aluminum) and it's been going strong for 1+ year.

Nicolas


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, how are you?

Someone knows a cheap Frogman homage? like skmei or smael. I'm trying to find one and i can't.

Cheers

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Again you take a bet as they're coming from different manufacturers with different quality and finish. Mine's full SS (except the bezel: aluminum) and it's been going strong for 1+ year.
> 
> Nicolas


Awesome perlon strap...perfect match.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Benyar 5105M ~22$





Skmei 9121 ~20$





Jaragar A540 ~30$





All links are in the video descriptions


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Awesome perlon strap...perfect match.


Thanks! It's an ali express cheapo.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> Thanks! It's an ali express cheapo.


I have one of those too, very fun to mix and match for a casual look!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> If it is the same Winner sub my colleague once asked me to replace a battery for, it is not much. Amongst the worst I'd say, alloy case, tin bracelet (rusted on the sides) absolutely the lowest of the lowest. It had "Winner" stamped in to the caseback.


Oh that sucks. The one I saw for $17 said "stainless steel" thanks for letting me know. I'll avoid it


----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

Beeercik said:


> Hello!
> What do you guys think?
> 
> Blue one is my favorite.
> ...


Bought the Winner Years ago the auto winder isn't good enough to keep it wound, So I treat it like a handwinder! Tong-Ji movement runs a steady +1s/day after some regulating 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

What do people make of this?

£53.69 ($70.38).

http://soo.gd/qZfx









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

The dial text is one of the dumbest things I've ever seen on a watch. Just embarrassing.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> What do people make of this?
> 
> £53.69 ($70.38).
> 
> ...


Looks like a Sea-Gull ST25, so I doubt the 72 hour PR. There are Liaoning and Hangzhou movements that come close, or exceed that PR.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody knows what happened to the Sekaro 2000 (model nr. 7018). looks like it is scrubbed from alie. Can find some on D H Gate but they are much more expensive.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

m3ga said:


> Anybody knows what happened to the Sekaro 2000 (model nr. 7018). looks like it is scrubbed from alie. Can find some on D H Gate but they are much more expensive.


Sold out on Ali Express, but under $80 if using the D H Gate app.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

this Ochstin reminds me o the Christopher Ward hand winder with the "logo" - especially in the grey. does any one have some real life pics of this one?

https://www.MrEXXpress.com/item/Top...061.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.28c02e0eWFfTvg


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Custom Made One "Of" Edition...


No1VIPER said:


> What do people make of this?
> 
> £53.69 ($70.38).
> 
> ...


----------



## Arte Technica (Jan 3, 2018)

that nautilus homage is not bad at all


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Today I receive this DOM automatic watch with Seiko NH-35 movement,really nice looking for only 42 euros.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice, do you have a link where you bought it?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Anybody knows what happened to the Sekaro 2000 (model nr. 7018). looks like it is scrubbed from alie. Can find some on D H Gate but they are much more expensive.


I was looking for it, too. Here's a similar watch (steelbagelsport dg2813) fpHc but I'd rather wait for the Sekaro with ST16. Let's hope it will become available again soon, on Alix.



HoustonReal said:


> Sold out on Ali Express, but under $80 if using the D H Gate app.


HoustonReal, I'll try that, thanks! Can you confirm the ST16 movement for this watch?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> What do people make of this?
> 
> £53.69 ($70.38).
> 
> qZfx


I think it's good watch and a good price. I have a Parnis IWC portuguese homage with the same movement, it's stunningly accurate! :-!
Maybe it's too big for me. 
Too bad for the dial text! o|


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

cuica said:


> Very nice, do you have a link where you bought it?


I don't know if he bought it there, but Alix have it, just search for mechanical watches,DOM and you will find it.

I like the Blue one 

Regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I got duped again!!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I think it's good watch and a good price. I have a Parnis IWC portuguese homage with the same movement, it's stunningly accurate! :-!
> Maybe it's too big for me.
> Too bad for the dial text! o|


My Parnis IWC homage is stunningly accurate at timekeeping too :-!

Long may it continue |>

Regards
Jim


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

It's from Ali,write DOM automatic watch and you will find it.


cuica said:


> Very nice, do you have a link where you bought it?


Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks guys, just found it but for 50€.
I also found this one:

https://www.aleexpress.com/item/DOM-top-brand-Mechanical-watch-for-Men-hot-fashion-Stainless-Steel-strap-sport-watches-dress-Wristwatches/32867681687.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.259.3cf93c00MEuFX2


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is the link https://www.aleexpress.com/item/DOM...043.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.66104c4dGb95NF


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Yes, the Corgeut and Parnis Black Bay homage watches, the Bliger and Parnis submariner homages, Loreo's Yachtmaster homage, Semdu Tuna homage, all San Martin divers, Vinoce submariner homages. Basically everything with a screw down crown and oyster style case.


Is there a seller you'd recommend or whoever it comes from ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Buy a Sea-Gull ST2505 movement, get the rest of the watch for FREE!
> 
> *Time100 Voyager W70035G* Flyback Date and Power Reserve Rose-Gold watch - *$49.99*
> 41.5mm x 13mm stainless steel case, 49mm LTL, mineral crystal, Sea-Gull ST2505 automatic movement, 5 ATM WR, rose gold plated, 20mm leather strap w/deployment clasp, display back
> ...


Are Amazon buying two trains full of them so they can reduce the price that much ? Or is the price on other sites completely inflated ?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Oh that sucks. The one I saw for $17 said "stainless steel" thanks for letting me know. I'll avoid it


Usually you don't get much for $17, some exceptions with quartz perhaps excluded.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

manchette said:


> Is there a seller you'd recommend or whoever it comes from ?


I've never been picky with those, neither have I had bad experiences with these products in particular.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark sport watch sh095 ~40$





Kronen&sohne KS004 automatic watch ~40$





Tezer T2050G ~24$


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

bentl said:


> this Ochstin reminds me o the Christopher Ward hand winder with the "logo" - especially in the grey. does any one have some real life pics of this one?
> 
> https://www.MrEXXpress.com/item/Top...061.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.28c02e0eWFfTvg
> 
> View attachment 13561171


I have the Binger version. I think it's virtually the same watch...
















I like its almost Scandinavian minimalistic design. It comes with a Seiko NH35a movement.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my Starking AM0184 today. It was worth the wait, after them going out of stock during the last sale. It was a absolute bargain for the £26.68 ($34.91) I paid for it.
> 
> Here's pictures of it on the original bracelet, and then on a vintage style leather strap.
> 
> ...


I got the same with the black dial. The official ali shop took like 2 weeks to send it, but once I got a tracking number it took less than 2 weeks. It seems that I bought it at the end of the sale and they were not sure of their stock. Anyway I got it at last.
Since I have it, I really love this watch, the smooth second (hi beat movement), a rather quiet rotor (I have 2 seiko kinetic and rotor are way louder), hacking, hand wind and I think the most impressive is the solid link bracelet with solid end link. Without a proper tool, this bracelet is quite hard to adjust and it's small, I had to remove only one link while for other watches I had to remove 3 or 4 links. For less than $35 I'm simply in love with that watch.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It's just literally raining Starkings lately or is it just me haha? I gave one as a present to a family member lately and he was thorougly impressed by it, off course I didn't mention the price, but it wouldn't even really matter if he finds out as it surpasses it's purchase price so much in quality it is just rediculous!


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> It's just literally raining Starkings lately or is it just me haha? I gave one as a present to a family member lately and he was thorougly impressed by it, off course I didn't mention the price, but it wouldn't even really matter if he finds out as it surpasses it's purchase price so much in quality it is just rediculous!


I hope no op from starking store reads this topic... otherwise price will be double in a few dats 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> It's just literally raining Starkings lately or is it just me haha? I gave one as a present to a family member lately and he was thorougly impressed by it, off course I didn't mention the price, but it wouldn't even really matter if he finds out as it surpasses it's purchase price so much in quality it is just rediculous!


I ordered one four days ago. ;-)
It's a christmas present for my brother in law


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Are Amazon buying two trains full of them so they can reduce the price that much ? Or is the price on other sites completely inflated ?


You never know with Amazon. It may just be a seller trying to clear out inventory, at cost or even at a loss. If you're TIME100, a bulk discount (MOQ 1000+) on these movements may drive them down into the $30 range?

I wouldn't have posted it if it didn't seem like a really good deal. I've seen Guanqins with the ST2504 sell for $60.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

First impressions of my Loreo 9203 sub homage:

Ordered on 9/16 received 10/15.

Paid about $90 USD

I find the finishing on the case as nice as the other affordable brands I a used to - Seiko, Citizen, Orient.

The bracelet appears to be pretty nice. Links appear to be solid with push pins to adjust. Bracelet is brushed finish with center links that are polished. I have a 6.5" wrist and had to take out all links for it to fit, but it fits well. The clasp and link rattle a bit, but not as bad as a Seiko 5 bracelet. Clasp is your basic inexpensive fold over.

Crystal is indeed sapphire according to my diamond tester.

Crown screws down nicely.

Bezel is crisp, but there is some play. Nothing terrible.

Watch sets and winds as it should.

Lume is ok. Nothing great, but does charge up and shine bright. Comparable to good quality after market replacement parts used regularly by the modders on this forum.

Unfortunately, I think I got a burple. I am color blind so you will have to judge for yourself. My daughter says the pics look blue, but in real life the dial looks purple. I will likely change the dial.

Going to wear this for about a week and observe the accuracy of what is probably an ST-16 movement.

Case diameter is 40mm. 12.5mm thick. Lug width is 20mm. Watch sits nicely on my wimpy wrist.

I am happy with the purchase. I would give it a 3/5. 4/5 if the dial was reliably blue.





























View attachment 13562837


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

baczajka said:


> First impressions of my Loreo 9203 sub homage:
> 
> Ordered on 9/16 received 10/15.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing! Yes, looks like a burple. In the first picture, with natural light, there's not much difference between the bezel and the dial. It looks really good. Keep us apprised of its accuracy!


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

The DOM M-11
I paid it $11.47 on the official ali shop

Seems to be a Tissot Le Locle hommage.
I put a magnetic milanese strap. It came with a stainless steel link.
The case thickness is 7.91mm, with mineral glass.
The original bracelet was rolled steel and hollow end link. The watch itself is lightweight and the bracelet is lightweight too. It don't seems solid in any way but it's lightweight.
What is really positive is that the dial is very detailed. For that price it could have been less detailed.
For the price it's ok but I have a doubt that the case is stainless steel (even it claim "all stainless steel" or the case is thin).


----------



## emily46758 (Oct 16, 2018)

i like starking they have a 28800 high beats movement watches like AM0184


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Le_Zouave said:


> View attachment 13563733
> 
> 
> The DOM M-11
> ...


Looks sharp! Definitely looks much more expensive than the $11.47 you paid. Thanks for the report!


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

What do you think about this watch? Stainless steel, sapphire, Miyota 8215, 38mm, 62 USD. Any experience with Ruimas brand or this particular watch?
Ruimas Official Store 
https://www.alie press.com/store/product/Men-Simple-Classic-Leather-Watch-Fashion-Business-Mechanical-Watches-Male-Clock-Wristwatches-RUIMAS-Relojes-Hombre-MIYOTA/2951072_32946742785.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.4af52c62gxTn9m


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9115 ~12$





Read R90001 ~13$





Tomoro 4018G (Miyota 2036 caliber) ~15 $


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi all. 
I bought this watch a while back

https://www.a........s.com/item/VIN...6a-4de1-bcd6-9bc0f6e59900&transAbTest=ae803_5

I would like to mod it with a steril dial and snowflake hands. Since I have never done this before, could you please recommend some hand and dials that could fit?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

7ths0n said:


> Hi all.
> I bought this watch a while back
> 
> https://www.a........s.com/item/VIN...6a-4de1-bcd6-9bc0f6e59900&transAbTest=ae803_5
> ...


It's got a Miyota 2115 quartz movement, there will be a drawing somewhere on google that shows hands sizes. I'll have a look later on if I have some spare time


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9115 ~12$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reviews Gediminas! They're always very well made and a real pleasure to follow!

This last Tomoro looks interesting  I've put it in my favorites for next 11.11 sale.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

emily46758 said:


> i like starking they have a 28800 high beats movement watches like AM0184
> View attachment 13563823


Is that high frequency quartz seconds hand, like the Bulova Accutrons?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> Is that high frequency quartz seconds hand, like the Bulova Accutrons?


No, it is mechanical...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> No, it is mechanical...


Ah, my bad. I read too quickly >_<


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> It's got a Miyota 2115 quartz movement, there will be a drawing somewhere on google that shows hands sizes. I'll have a look later on if I have some spare time


Cool, thanks!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

7ths0n said:


> Cool, thanks!


The hands are 1.20/0.70/0.17mm

Miyota Caliber 2115 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com

It may not be easy to find the specific hands you want, but there is choice... Most will list the hands as 120/70/20, which should fit according to the specs. There's always some tolerance. If the seconds hand is too loose it is pretty easy to fix by pinching the tube slightly with a precision wire cutter in two directions at two heights, but it will need to be done under a good binocular magnifier (or other good magnifier of your choice)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

blub


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The Skmei F-91W homage arrived, good quality, has a full backlight, so, much better than the Casio - if it keeps working for a long time.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Kaishakunin said:


> What do you think about this watch? Stainless steel, sapphire, Miyota 8215, 38mm, 62 USD. Any experience with Ruimas brand or this particular watch?
> Ruimas Official Store
> https://www.alie press.com/store/product/Men-Simple-Classic-Leather-Watch-Fashion-Business-Mechanical-Watches-Male-Clock-Wristwatches-RUIMAS-Relojes-Hombre-MIYOTA/2951072_32946742785.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.4af52c62gxTn9m


Ruimas was a Swiss watch manufacturer, based in Grechen, that failed during the quartz crisis, but now Ruimas is the "Swiss" in-house brand of OEM manufacturer, Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD. Their other two in-house brands are Nakzen and Megir. Nakzen was targeted toward the Japanese market.

Nakzen and Ruimas were formerly more upscale than Megir, but now the brand identities are becoming muddled, with Megir adding a luxury line, and Nakzen and Ruimas adding a few ~$20 models. A few years ago, only Megir used Chinese quartz (Sunon) movements, but now Nakzen is proposing using crappy Sunon PE90 chronograph movements in some new models.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Extra Gearbest SALE! - Additional $3 OFF for every $10 Spent* 
Works as additional discount on all SALE items as well!


*Guanqin GJ16034 - $37.16 ($49.16-$12.00 "CN-099") Up to an extra 30% OFF! * 
41mm case, Seiko/TMI NH36A movement


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen C1030* (Nomos Lambda homage)* $41.12 ($56.12 - $15)* Extra $3 OFF for every $10 Spent!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen C1032* - Automatic - *$36.59* ($51.59 - $15)
40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, NH36A movement



*Cadisen C1009G* (Longines Conquest homage) - *$35.92* (47.92-$12)
39mm stainless steel case, Miyota 8215 automatic movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

I have just give order for black CADISEN C-1032 Automatic,total cost 37.37$ shipping including,superb bargain. 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I got that Cadisen recently for $55 and thought it was a ridiculous deal. It's mind blowing they can sell them at these prices.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brand new alix monstrosity 








Where will they stop??


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Brand new alix monstrosity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


🤢

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Brand new alix monstrosity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I might buy one to wear when I need to upset a few people! :-d

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

evritis said:


> I have just give order for black CADISEN C-1032 Automatic,total cost 37.37$ shipping including,superb bargain.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D802 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Very elegant watch IMHO, trouble is my Wife does not like it!

But I bet you will enjoy it and it is a great watch for the money :-!

Regards
Jim


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

unlucky me, i just ordered Cadisen C1009G last weekend where the price was $50 and now only 35 
and seems all cadisen watches get promotion discount



ObiWonWD40 said:


> Very elegant watch IMHO, trouble is my Wife does not like it!
> 
> But I bet you will enjoy it and it is a great watch for the money
> 
> ...


haha i just got it, the Big Boss is your wife then :-d


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Very elegant watch IMHO, trouble is my Wife does not like it!
> 
> But I bet you will enjoy it and it is a great watch for the money :-!
> 
> ...


I bought the Carnival version (8818G). It has a Beijing 2813, instead of the Miyota 8215, but it came on a bracelet. Despite the black ceramic center links, I think the bracelet tones down the overwhelming black appearance your wife hates.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen C1032* - Automatic - *$36.59* ($51.59 - $15)
> 40mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, NH36A movement
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_1839515.html?lkid=16541658
> ...


Thanks Houstonreal - I was already eyeing up the C1009 on GB, thinking it was alot cheaper than currently on Ali but have never worked out how the coupon thing works in the past. This time, I clicked around and must have clicked the right thing as the price (in UKP) dropped 9 quid or so to 27.48. If I didn't already have a C1032 I'd have gone for that as well. I'm very happy!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

mougino said:


> Brand new alix monstrosity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that Invicta are looking to buy that manufacturer so they can get the talent in the design department!


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Where do you find these Cadisen deals? I am still new to the Ali thing and cannot find these deals. I have ordered 1 Benyar (still on its way) and 2 Winner (for about $36 total). I know the Winner watches do not have good movements but I like the design. I would order a Cadisen for $36 or I can wait until 11/11 to try to get a sale. There should be good sales for 11/11.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ronkatct said:


> Where do you find these Cadisen deals? I am still new to the Ali thing and cannot find these deals. I have ordered 1 Benyar (still on its way) and 2 Winner (for about $36 total). I know the Winner watches do not have good movements but I like the design. I would order a Cadisen for $36 or I can wait until 11/11 to try to get a sale. There should be good sales for 11/11.


I think this is the cheapest the Cadisen has been. 11/11 sales are often inflated through price jacking. If you like it, I'd jump now.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

goberm said:


> unlucky me, i just ordered Cadisen C1009G last weekend where the price was $50 and now only 35
> and seems all cadisen watches get promotion discount
> 
> haha i just got it, the Big Boss is your wife then :-d


Oh Yes a Man needs to know his limitations :-d

Regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

1afc said:


> I've heard that Invicta are looking to buy that manufacturer so they can get the talent in the design department!


R O F L O L

Regards
Jim


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

If you like any (or all!) of those Gearbest deals that HoustonReal recently posted, then I would advise buying now. Those are screaming good deals on what are very high quality watches; you'll almost certainly find them to be worlds better than your Winner watches (objectively, they are superior in all respects). Really, I wouldn't be shy about it, as they are excellent watches at the lowest prices I have ever seen. And *IF* they ever were to go on sale for lower prices in the future, it won't be by much. Truly no point in waiting.

I say this from personal experience with both Cadisens and Guanqins.


ronkatct said:


> Where do you find these Cadisen deals? I am still new to the Ali thing and cannot find these deals. I have ordered 1 Benyar (still on its way) and 2 Winner (for about $36 total). I know the Winner watches do not have good movements but I like the design. I would order a Cadisen for $36 or I can wait until 11/11 to try to get a sale. There should be good sales for 11/11.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Spovan MG01 watch Altimeter/Barometer/compass/Thermometer ~50$





Skmei 1310 digital watch ~ 12$





Skmei 1269 ~11 $


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I will try to buy it tonight when I get home. I cannot buy from my work computer :-(.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I see. Click on link that HoustonReal posted. Price is good and Cadisen is probably more reliable than my Starking which is still on the slow boat from China.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

Any thoughts on this? Looks nice and lots of orders, so I'm thinking about it...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchesaresocool said:


> Any thoughts on this? Looks nice and lots of orders, so I'm thinking about it...
> 
> View attachment 13567453


Paulareis are usually on the down side regarding fit and finish. In the past you could get an illegal copy with original branding but after many reports, and the turn of ali express on fake policy they've quieted down their game big time. Those numbers reflect years of sales. I would suggest finding a more qualitative brand for 5 to 10 dollars more.


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

double post


----------



## Axinnon (Jan 31, 2013)

mougino said:


> Paulareis are usually on the down side regarding fit and finish. In the past you could get an illegal copy with original branding but after many reports, and the turn of ali express on fake policy they've quieted down their game big time. Those numbers reflect years of sales. I would suggest finding a more qualitative brand for 5 to 10 dollars more.


gotcha, thanks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GarySeiko said:


> Thanks Houstonreal - ... This time, I clicked around and must have clicked the right thing as the price (in UKP) dropped 9 quid or so to 27.48. ... I'm very happy!


From what I can tell, the extra discount is applied automatically in the cart, but doesn't show up until then. (Additional $3 discount for every $10 spent).

Gearbest doesn't really describe their sale well, I assume due to language difficulties with English.

The best part is this additional discount can be applied to all "Fashion" items, even those already on Flash Sales.

I can't be certain, but I doubt the GB 11/11 Sale will be any better, or as comprehensive.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks Houstonreal, got a Cadisen and a Guanqin incoming. 
I bought the watches on the APP, for some reason the prices were inflated more than usual on the computer.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> Brand new alix monstrosity
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Termite?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Kaishakunin said:


> What do you think about this watch? Stainless steel, sapphire, Miyota 8215, 38mm, 62 USD. Any experience with Ruimas brand or this particular watch?
> Ruimas Official Store
> https://www.alie press.com/store/product/Men-Simple-Classic-Leather-Watch-Fashion-Business-Mechanical-Watches-Male-Clock-Wristwatches-RUIMAS-Relojes-Hombre-MIYOTA/2951072_32946742785.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.4af52c62gxTn9m
> View attachment 13564561
> ...


I like it. But I like almost all watches


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's some other good looking Ruimas watches:

- RL6725G £45.25
http://soo.gd/VpLQ

- RS6081G £38.67
http://soo.gd/aAcT









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

GarySeiko said:


> Thanks Houstonreal - I was already eyeing up the C1009 on GB, thinking it was alot cheaper than currently on Ali but have never worked out how the coupon thing works in the past. This time, I clicked around and must have clicked the right thing as the price (in UKP) dropped 9 quid or so to 27.48. If I didn't already have a C1032 I'd have gone for that as well. I'm very happy!


I just ordered 2 x GUANQIN GJ16034 from GB as Christmas gifts because I've been so impressed with the one I've had myself for the last 3 months. Great watch and like you, I'm not quite sure how, but using the app, I paid about 27 GBP (35 USD) each for these. Fantastic value.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the reminder. It's quite often better to order Gearbest and AliX products via their Android or iOS apps, as the prices will often be a bit lower than through a browser. I also get the impression that the Android apps have (slightly) better prices than the iOS apps, though I haven't tested that rigorously. But, yeah, order through the app for best prices.


cuica said:


> Thanks Houstonreal, got a Cadisen and a Guanqin incoming.
> I bought the watches on the APP, for some reason the prices were inflated more than usual on the computer.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for the reminder. It's quite often better to order Gearbest and AliX products via their Android or iOS apps, as the prices will often be a bit lower than through a browser. I also get the impression that the Android apps have (slightly) better prices than the iOS apps, though I haven't tested that rigorously. But, yeah, order through the app for best prices.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


The price of one of the watches on my browser was 86€ against 53€ on the app, both prices before the promo. Probably have to erase some cookies as I followed links on youtube with supposed "special discount coupons".


----------



## Kaishakunin (Sep 4, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Ruimas was a Swiss watch manufacturer, based in Grechen, that failed during the quartz crisis, but now Ruimas is the "Swiss" in-house brand of OEM manufacturer, Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD.


Thank you HoustonReal.
I just ordered this watch: https://www.alie...press.com/item/M...410.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1aa94c4dkIZB7t







I hope it won't prove to be a mistake!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nice finds! I'd spotted the top one previously (Seiko NH35A movement, sapphire glass + stainless steel, all at a low price point, always piques my interest!), and I would have considered buying it had it not been for the black case.

The second watch is a Tissot Couturier homage. Unfortunate that they decided to make it so big, but that of course may suit other tastes and bigger wrists. Thanks for sharing!



No1VIPER said:


> Here's some other good looking Ruimas watches:
> 
> - RL6725G £45.25
> VpLQ
> ...


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen C1030* (Nomos Lambda homage)* $41.12 ($56.12 - $15)*  Extra $3 OFF for every $10 Spent!


Anyone know what movement is in this watch

And the listing contradicts itself. One place it notes sapphire crystal, but two other places in the ad it says Mineral glass. Anyone who has it know for sure

---

never mind. I saw they have the Guanqin version of the same Nomos Lambda homage on a flash sale and after the extra discount of $3 off every $10 - came to $40.95 - so I went with that instead. I preferred the Guanqin look a bit more. Patience paid off


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> If you like any (or all!) of those Gearbest deals that HoustonReal recently posted, then I would advise buying now. Those are screaming good deals on what are very high quality watches; you'll almost certainly find them to be worlds better than your Winner watches (objectively, they are superior in all respects). Really, I wouldn't be shy about it, as they are excellent watches at the lowest prices I have ever seen. And *IF* they ever were to go on sale for lower prices in the future, it won't be by much. Truly no point in waiting.
> 
> I say this from personal experience with both Cadisens and Guanqins.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I just ordered 3 Cadisen and 1 Guanqin and I got $60 off the discounted price. Four watches, three with bracelets and one with strap for under $150. I could get a Japanese watch with day date for about the same $$. Based on the Youtube reviews I have seen in the past, the Guanqin and Cadisen are a bit better than the Starking and a lot better than the Winner. My Starking works but the crown pull out mechanism is iffy as it sometimes does not get to the date adjustment position easily and the time accuracy is about +20spd. The other Starking is still making its way to me and my King Rooster Starking is hibernating. Cheap Chinese watches are fun and I am not concerned about scratching the case unlike my Rolex.

Thanks for the headsup Ohenry and HoustonReal. The price is great for the quality.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Many thanks to ohhenry1 and HoustonReal for the heads up on the Gearbest promo - it's a cracker. I went for the Quanqin GJ16106 (Nomos Lambda homage) in Blue.

Here's a Cadisen C8102 I found from rummaging around - seems to be much more expensive on Ali and from other Chinese vendors - only Black/Gold at this cheap price, though. (42mm, 21 Jewels, Miyota 8215, Sapphire Glass, 5ATM WR, Hand-Winding) comes down to *£39.25/$51.30*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> Anyone know what movement is in this watch
> 
> And the listing contradicts itself. One place it notes sapphire crystal, but two other places in the ad it says Mineral glass. Anyone who has it know for sure
> 
> ...


The Guanqin, Biinger, Feice/Feike and Cadisen Nomos Lambda homages all use the Hangzhou 2b00 or 2ba0 movement. This is a variant of the Hangzhou 2000 series, which was a copy of the Seiko 7009.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just went for the Guanqin Lambda homage through GB. Got the blue sunburst. Paid 38€ insurance included.
My first automatic chinese, and my first shameless copy. At that price it's a itch that had to be scratched.
Thanks again for pointing out the sale.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Just to add that the Cadisen Conquest is a cracking watch for the money, and that is low as the price gets.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen C1030* (Nomos Lambda homage)* $41.12 ($56.12 - $15)* Extra $3 OFF for every $10 Spent!


Has anyone tried or have any idea if the dial text (Cadisen and Automatic) could be easily erased for the dial face?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> First impressions of my Loreo 9203 sub homage:
> 
> Ordered on 9/16 received 10/15.
> 
> ...


Quick update. I contacted the seller about the purple dial. Gave me a hard time about it until I escalated the dispute with Ali. Received a $30 refund to cover the cost of a replacement dial, which is on the way from Tiger Concepts. Also ordered some snowflake hands from Raffles if I decide to go with a Black Bay or in this case Blue Bay look.

Watch has gained 10-15 seconds per day. Not too bad.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Letter T said:


> Has anyone tried or have any idea if the dial text (Cadisen and Automatic) could be easily erased for the dial face?


The text is bad enough, but the irritating logo made me choose Guanqin instead.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Quick update. I contacted the seller about the purple dial. Gave me a hard time about it until I escalated the dispute with Ali. Received a $30 refund to cover the cost of a replacement dial, which is on the way from Tiger Concepts. Also ordered some snowflake hands from Raffles if I decide to go with a Black Bay or in this case Blue Bay look.
> 
> Watch has gained 10-15 seconds per day. Not too bad.


If you regulate it, ST16 can do a lot better! :-!
Is Tiger Concepts reliable? I need a 30-31 mm dial but on Alix there's only a black submariner-style one o|


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> The text is bad enough, but the irritating logo made me choose Guanqin instead.


I'm the opposite, the Guanqin name and 'stunden' annoy me - don't know why. The Cadisen is more restrained, but misses out on the sapphire.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Do you like this one ? (Seiko Nh39), looks very nice imho :
https://fr.ali_xpress.com/store/pro...?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.20.3fa12a8aek2sqn

/

Do you know good sellers for watches with Seagull St21 and Liaoning SL3000 ?

Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

duplicate error


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Extra Gearbest SALE! - Additional $3 OFF for every $10 Spent*
> Works as additional discount on all SALE items as well!
> 
> 
> ...


Many thanks to HoustonReal!! I bought both guanqin and Cadisen . I had them in my cart in .........s for too long, but I always though they were expensive(60€ each). Now I bought both of them at about 60€ through GearBest, thanks to HoustonReal!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

^ Nice watch. But I am not used to the separate 3rd hand design and prefer the traditional second hand in the traditional position. I like simple elegant designs.


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi guys, do you pay for shipping insurance when you buy from GearBest? Its not a lot of money but I wonder if there is a point in it? Never before have I purchased something from them, so no experience with service (never one problem with eBay or .........s that wasn't solved quickly and satisfiable). Aiming for that white dial Guanqin. 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> The hands are 1.20/0.70/0.17mm
> 
> Miyota Caliber 2115 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com
> 
> It may not be easy to find the specific hands you want, but there is choice... Most will list the hands as 120/70/20, which should fit according to the specs. There's always some tolerance. If the seconds hand is too loose it is pretty easy to fix by pinching the tube slightly with a precision wire cutter in two directions at two heights, but it will need to be done under a good binocular magnifier (or other good magnifier of your choice)


Thans a lot.


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> The hands are 1.20/0.70/0.17mm
> 
> Miyota Caliber 2115 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com
> 
> It may not be easy to find the specific hands you want, but there is choice... Most will list the hands as 120/70/20, which should fit according to the specs. There's always some tolerance. If the seconds hand is too loose it is pretty easy to fix by pinching the tube slightly with a precision wire cutter in two directions at two heights, but it will need to be done under a good binocular magnifier (or other good magnifier of your choice)


I would also like to change the dial (watchface) can you help me out with that as well?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Smart band B15P ~20$





Binzi watch ~15$





Synoke digital watch 3,5$


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ale De Alis said:


> If you regulate it, ST16 can do a lot better! :-!
> Is Tiger Concepts reliable? I need a 30-31 mm dial but on Alix there's only a black submariner-style one o|


I will let you know on my experience. They did ship quick. So far so good.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

7ths0n said:


> I would also like to change the dial (watchface) can you help me out with that as well?


7ths0n I have a similar problem. Do you know a reliable retailer of watch dials?


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> 7ths0n I have a similar problem. Do you know a reliable retailer of watch dials?


Sadly no, there are some good looking ones on Alixpress but I am not sure if they would fit my particular watch and movement. And you can find some on ebay as well.


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> 7ths0n I have a similar problem. Do you know a reliable retailer of watch dials?


Sadly no, there are some good looking ones on Alixpress but I am not sure if they would fit my particular watch and movement. And you can find some on ebay as well.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Do you know this one : CADISEN C8051M ?
https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009429005457.html?wid=1433363
Do you know if the movement is Miyota or Seiko ? (pictures show both).

Pictures say Cadishen, is this an old model/an error ?

Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> I'm the opposite, the Guanqin name and 'stunden' annoy me - don't know why. The Cadisen is more restrained, but misses out on the sapphire.


+1
I would have considered the Guanquin but couldn't get past the mix of English and German writing.
Curious to see also...most Guanquin owners complain about the PR not being accurate because the hand goes past both ends. If indeed they have the same movement, can't squeeze 42 hrs in a 35hr dial 😂


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Do you know this one : CADISEN C8051M ?
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009429005457.html?wid=1433363
> ...


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

My first Chinese... Tevise 9006G, nice package, great looking, and in working order, all for just $20.47 shipped. Picked it up late afternoon, now wearing it to office party, hope it holds up!  Will review in a few days. Bracelet above expectations. Whole finishing above expectations.









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone own one of the Nomos Lambda homages? I am wondering how it wears at 42mm and if it is indeed 42mm. A lug to lug measurement would be appreciated as well.

Thanks!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Anyone own one of the Nomos Lambda homages? I am wondering how it wears at 42mm and if it is indeed 42mm. A lug to lug measurement would be appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks!


My brother owns one a white dial Guanqin Lambda homage, and just ordered another one in, given he likes the watch a lot, and it's currently on sale for so low a price. It is indeed a large watch. 42mm is probably right. I have a small wrist, at 6.25", and it's too big for me (then again, most watches these days are!).

I don't have measurements on hand, but this watch has been reviewed extensively on YouTube, so you should be able to find measurements quite easily. I don't have the time right now to parse through these videos for you, but one (or both) of these will likely have it -- 



 (Perth WAtch review) -- 



 (24Hours at a Time review).

Hope that helps!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> My brother owns one a white dial Guanqin Lambda homages, and just ordered the black one, given the currents sale prices. It is indeed big. 42mm is probably right. I have a small wrist, at 6.25", and it's too big for me. I don't have measurements on hand, but this watch has been reviewed extensively on YouTube, so you should be able to find measurements quite easily. I don't have the time right now to parse through these videos, but one (or both) of these will likely have it --
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am at 6.5" on my wrist so I suspect I will be in the same boat as you. Shame as these look really good.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

baczajka said:


> I am at 6.5" on my wrist so I suspect I will be in the same boat as you. Shame as these look really good.


Sounds like it. FYI, the original Nomos Lambda comes in 42mm (which they released originally), and also 39mm (their follow-up release). Too bad Guanqin doesn't also offer the smaller size!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ipse said:


> +1
> I would have considered the Guanquin but couldn't get past the mix of English and German writing.
> Curious to see also...most Guanquin owners complain about the PR not being accurate because the hand goes past both ends. If indeed they have the same movement, can't squeeze 42 hrs in a 35hr dial


I watched a few YouTube clips on this watch last night. The concensis is it is a great watch for the money. It is a little thick and large at 42mm - it's all dial.

The PR hand does indeed go past the marked indicators on the dial, but the PR is longer than stated by the factory.

The Guangin was tested by YouTube reviewer Aron Dunlap (5 min) with a diamond tester and found that the crystal is NOT sapphire as claimed in the advertising. The Cadisen advertises mineral.

The milanese strap is decent quality.

There are some random words on the back of the Gaungin and the mixture of English and German in the dial might annoy some.

I suggest reviews from Perth Watch, Random Rob, Relative Time and Aron Dunlap might help.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Picked up a LJM / San Martin / Tiger Sharks (lol) Seamaster homage for $170 - it's a nice deal.

https://www..........s.com/item/San...tant-Ceramic-Bezel-Relojes/1000006977466.html

Ceramic bezel is very smooth and snug. 
Domed sapphire crystal
Lume is great
Textured sandwich dial is cool

The bracelet is EXCELLENT. Very pleasing weight, solid end links that meet nicely with the ends of the lugs.

The case is evenly brushed with a polished chamfer edge on the shoulders. A nice effort in finishing.

These are (maybe) the same factory as the Merkur divers and feel similar in quality.

Picture is from the vendor as my photography sucks! The blue is a little lighter IRL and the texture a little more subtle.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ED209 said:


> Picked up a LJM / San Martin / Tiger Sharks (lol) Seamaster homage for $170 - it's a nice deal.
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/San...tant-Ceramic-Bezel-Relojes/1000006977466.html
> 
> ...


No pics???


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

...and now I'm pretty interested in this 39mm pilot / Damasko homage from the same vendor. There's an A-dial and B-dial as well. I would expect the price to reach 25% discount as I watched my LJM go up and down.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...nt-SEIKO-Movement-Wristwatch/32944297161.html


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

baczajka said:


> No pics???


Well, you asked for it...it would be an understatement to say I'm not doing it justice...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I should add it came in a hard plastic box, with a bracelet resizer (a notch up from the cheapest plastic ones, this has a metal cap), a neat precision scewdriver keyring and a red/white/blue NATO strap that neither compliments the watch nor fits it (18mm strap for 20 mm lugs)! But thanks to the vendor all the same.

The bracelet is pin and collar, like some Seikos, although a better design because the collar spans the full width of the centre link, and you don't have think which direction to do anything from and the collars are much easier to not lose!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Do you know this one : CADISEN C8051M ?
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009429005457.html?wid=1433363
> ...


Cadishen is the older name. The Chinese translation is closer to Cadishen, but Cadisen sounds better to Western ears, Sean Connery notwithstanding.

The movement is a TMI NH06A (AKA Seiko 7S26), just like the ones found in most Seiko 5s. The listing also shows a picture of a Miyota 820A, but the shot of the case back (w/model number) shows the NH06A.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Starking AM0269 is another Nomos Lambda homage, with a twist. It has the crown at 4 o'clock, which I actually like given the size of the watch.

The dial seems more aesthetically pleasing to me - no mixed language, overtly Chineses sounding names (personal preference) and the dial seems symmetrical.

Aliexpress and Amazon both claim sapphire - although I remain unconvinced.

The Starking also has the high beat 28800 movement.

The case is also advertised at 11.5 mm, which if true, is thinner than the Cadisen and Guanqin. Perhaps they didn't measure the slightly domed crystal...

Can anyone suggest why I should choose the Cadisen or Guanqin over the Starking?

Amazon $46.99 with coupon: https://www.amazon.com/STARKING-Automatic-stainlessWatch-Fashion-Waterproof/dp/B07HNY7SGJ

Alie*press $45.82 with coupon: https://www.alie*press.com/store/pr...Men-Steel-Male-Clock/2166054_32924050022.html


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ED209 said:


> ...and now I'm pretty interested in this 39mm pilot / Damasko homage from the same vendor. There's an A-dial and B-dial as well. I would expect the price to reach 25% discount as I watched my LJM go up and down.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...nt-SEIKO-Movement-Wristwatch/32944297161.html


The watch is cool but I was amazed at your internet Fu by not having your Aliexpress link censored!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Here's the deal killer on the Starking Lambda homage: it doesn't have a real power reserve indicator (unlike the Guanqin and Cadisen , which both do).

I frankly can't stand false sub-dials, crowns, anything on my watches.


Techme said:


> The Starking AM0269 is another Nomos Lambda homage, with a twist. It has the crown at 4 o'clock, which I actually like given the size of the watch.
> 
> The dial seems more aesthetically pleasing to me - no mixed language, overtly Chineses sounding names (personal preference) and the dial seems symmetrical.
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Here's the deal killer on the Starking Lambda homage: it doesn't have a real power reserve indicator (unlike the Guanqin and Cadisen , which both do).
> 
> I frankly can't stand false sub-dials, crowns, anything on my watches.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Me too, I'm out then. That explains the thinner case.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> Can anyone suggest wihy I should choose the Cadisen or Guanqin over the Starking?


All the other automatic Lambda homages (Binger, Feice, Cadisen and Guanqin) use a Hangzhou 2b00 movement with a real Power Reserve dial. The Starking upper sub-dial is fake, and doesn't even have a hand.

While the *Starking SK3Z movement* is beating at 28,800, it is based on the 2813 design and the reliability of Shenzhen Jingrui movements is still a question. Hangzhou 2000 series movements are based on the old Seiko 7009A, have been around a while longer and have a proven track record.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback guys. I was on my mobile when I saw the Starking so I didn't notice the lack of PR hand before switching to my desktop.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ED209, now my interest really is piqued.

I'd never even paid any attention to watches this expensive on AliEx or on GearBest, as one can purchase established name brand watches, respected, even celebrated ones, at those prices; for me, AliEx was always about watches in the, say, $70 and below price range, generally.

But are you telling me that it's worth it to pay $170 for a watch on AliEx!? That's not something that I've seen spoken or practiced on this forum. That's potentially a game-changing concept.

So, if I may, a few questions:

(1) Was there anything - other than the specs stated in the listing - that convinced you to buy this watch? In other words, is this a known bargain watch that flew under my radar, or is this a watch that you simply decided to roll the dice on?

(2) Do you feel that this watch is a bargain at this price, as in you get way more for your buck than you would buying a more established watch (say, an Orient or Seiko diver) at that same price?

(3) Any thoughts on how this might compare with, say, a Tisell or Phoibos?

(4) Do you have a link for the Type B version of the Flieger/Damasko watch that you mentioned in a subsequent post? The Type A has me intrigued, but I wasn't able to find the Type B version anywhere.

I actually have more questions, but don't want to be overly burdensome in my requests! Your comments would be greatly appreciated. I can't imagine I'm the only one who's interested in what you might have to say on the above!



ED209 said:


> Picked up a LJM / San Martin / Tiger Sharks (lol) Seamaster homage for $170 - it's a nice deal.
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/San...tant-Ceramic-Bezel-Relojes/1000006977466.html
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

Are there any A-xpress watches that look similar to this Citizen CB3010-57L? 
I really like the case with integrated bracelet. No way I spend 50K yen (not including shipping and taxes) for now.


----------



## riposte (Nov 6, 2015)

Are there any A-xpress watches that look similar to this Citizen CB3010-57L? 
I really like the case with integrated bracelet. No way I spend 50K yen, not including shipping and taxes and in my country, there is no radio transmitter
View attachment 13573839


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> ED209, now my interest really is piqued.
> 
> I'd never even paid any attention to watches this expensive on AliEx or on GearBest, as one can purchase established name brand watches, respected, even celebrated ones, at those prices; for me, AliEx was always about watches in the, say, $70 and below price range, generally.
> 
> ...


i am not Ed209 but the San Martin name is not unknown. They have had a couple different name iterations, most famously known as "Sharkey" under the Heimdaller / San Martin brand. If you look in the dive watch forum you will see long threads of several Sharkey homages to well known Seiko dive watches.

I own 3 Sharkey's myself - bought not from Ali but off the Taobao. They were in the $120 to $170 range - and feel like a much more expensive watch. Only thing I did not like on the first one shown is the strap - but I had planned to change it anyway from what is shown below (and I have)

You can see more at:

https://www.facebook.com/pg/HeimdallrCN/posts/

https://www.instagram.com/heimdallrwatch/

Here are two pics of two of my Sharkeys


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

7ths0n said:


> I would also like to change the dial (watchface) can you help me out with that as well?


The choice in dials may be too limited as well, but dial dots may resolve that, and if you don't need a date complication it'll make it a lot easier to find a good fit. Date wheels are just too different and you may end up buying some ill fitting ones in the process. Most important is the diameter fits the case.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Picked up a LJM / San Martin / Tiger Sharks (lol) Seamaster homage for $170 - it's a nice deal.
> 
> https://www..........s.com/item/San...tant-Ceramic-Bezel-Relojes/1000006977466.html
> 
> ...


These are some of my most excellent watches (I own a Tudor Black Bay) with finishing on par with watches at a multiple of the price. I'm not sure if they manufacture Merkur watches, they are different in many ways, but could be a separate run, I am pretty sure they have the 'Sharkey' brand though, as they carry the same logo's. I do find San Martin logos a bit confusing though, I would have perhaps gone for one emblem style and one font, on some very classic style watches I find the LJM logo a bit too modern looking... But in terms of finishing, construction, movement adjustment these watches are highly excellent.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just ordered a couple of cheapos for the fun:









Ultrathin Fake Chrono: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cAQ7AVVJ (2,17€)









Guote Big Zero: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cbDIvXvP (3,08€)


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ How do you even say “Guote”? Is it a mashup of quote and goat?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> ^ How do you even say "Guote"? Is it a mashup of quote and goat?


I personally pronounce the final "te"! so it's even a mashup of quote and goatee


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Boamigo F533 ~1$4





Bozlun/Skmei B16 smartband





Lemfo LF21 analog/digital time smart watch ~18$


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've got these San Martin watches...

An Oris and a Rolex 6542 homage... and I've got the Seiko MM300 homage from Sharkey as well.













Lume is excellent:







I've only modded the lug holes to drilled through as I thought it belongs to this model of watch...













Here the Oris homage up against an SKX, you can see the San Martin looks quite flat from the side, this effect is even more apparent on the wrist, and it is also reflected by how it wears.













These are not the cheapest Alie watches, but on the long run these are watches that just make every fiber of your body happy for long. I'd argue these are perhaps worth the ten times more they cost compared to many others in terms of fun to wear.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Pretty good looking watches but wondering: did you drill the lugs yourself? Do you have some sort of jig?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

cuica said:


> Pretty good looking watches but wondering: did you drill the lugs yourself? Do you have some sort of jig?


No, I drilled it by hand. Just taped the opposite lugs each time I drilled, to protect them from scratching, and drilled from the inside out, then slightly chamfered the holes with a slightly larger drill.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) I saw the caseback with Seiko, but just below there's also one with Miyota brand (near the butterfly buckle picture), so i'm pondering ... (Mamamia i have no Dupe this time, is this solved ? That'd be cool)


HoustonReal said:


> Cadishen is the older name. The Chinese translation is closer to Cadishen, but Cadisen sounds better to Western ears, Sean Connery notwithstanding. The movement is a TMI NH06A (AKA Seiko 7S26), just like the ones found in most Seiko 5s. The listing also shows a picture of a Miyota 820A, but the shot of the case back (w/model number) shows the NH06A.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jovame said:


> I have the Binger version. I think it's virtually the same watch...
> 
> View attachment 13562079
> 
> ...


Do they have the same movement as well?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Anyone own one of the Nomos Lambda homages? I am wondering how it wears at 42mm and if it is indeed 42mm. A lug to lug measurement would be appreciated as well.
> 
> Thanks!


I have the Guanqin (Cadisson coming in next week). It is indeed 42mm and has a lug to lug of 49.5mm (according to my measurements). I'll post a pic or two of mine on my 6.75" wrist for your reference.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> ED209, now my interest really is piqued.
> 
> I'd never even paid any attention to watches this expensive on AliEx or on GearBest, as one can purchase established name brand watches, respected, even celebrated ones, at those prices; for me, AliEx was always about watches in the, say, $70 and below price range, generally.
> 
> ...


1) It was an informed roll of the dice. I'm aware that Sharkey / LJM / San Martin / Himo (?) and possibly Merkur are all within the same stable. I have two Merkurs and they are probably the best quality watches I own (I have cheap watches! The competition is a couple of SARBs, a couple of Tisell subs, a turtle and a monster). This watch has the same basic recipe; a well-specced diver with an NH35. As long as the lume is good (it's usually C1/C3 etc) it is hard to go wrong. The bracelet is much better than I expected, that was a happy surprise.

2) An Orient or Seiko wouldn't have sapphire or ceramic at that price, or even for quite a lot more. What does $170 buy, a Mako/Ray II? I like my Ray a lot but it's definitely more cheap and cheerful. The only downside is that MAYBE the WR of these mushrooms isn't as reliable, but then an Orient or non-ISO Seiko won't have been tested for WR either, and the factory that makes these no doubt makes branded micros that sell for $300 or $400 so I'm sure they know how to fit a gasket.

3) My Tisell subs are about $50 and that buys a better movement, and regulation. My Tiger Shark is at +1.8spd but that's pure luck and will change when run in. If you are willing to forego a 9015 and regulation to save $50, then this is on a par with a Tisell value-wise (but I'd say that it should be $70 cheaper, the Tisell is really the best value bar none, but how many different colour subs can I justify?)

4) It's the same link, pick different colours. I'm holding off because the only real photos are of the Damasko style, the others are just renders. I bought my second Merkur from seeing just a render, because the first was so great, and it didn't disappoint at all, but I'd like to see real pictures of one of these because hand length/style is really important with a B-dial, and the hands aren't perfect to me on the A-dial and Damasko style. They'd make a great platform for modding, however. I really like how the case extends flat out from the bezel.

NB, it's just as well the Tiger Sharks bracelet is so good because the lug holes on these are VERY close to the case - so close that I can't even get a perlon strap under the bars! Curved spring bars might help, but I'm just going to keep the bracelet on anyway.


----------



## Hasaf (Nov 29, 2010)

I go to Aliexpress for Lego Knock-offs (I am a teacher and "you can work on the Lego project when you are done" is a great motivator for some of my students; but there is no way I can afford the big lego kits). I never really considered them for watches. I may take a look next time.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I have noticed a few watches I have my eye on on Ali have now dropped in price as pre-orders for 11.11 sale. Is this common practice and if so is this usually the best price or am I best off waiting?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Kieranz said:


> I have noticed a few watches I have my eye on on Ali have now dropped in price as pre-orders for 11.11 sale. Is this common practice and if so is this usually the best price or am I best off waiting?


Check a few pages back, Gearbest had a promo with great prices. I've checked both the Guanqin 16034 and the Cadisen 1032 that I bought a couple of days ago and they were cheaper.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Another 39mm chrono arrived.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This seems like a bargain for what you get:

- 316L stainless steel
- Sapphire crystal
- Milled, not pressed clasp
- Water resistant 200m

Not sure what movement is... But I'm sure Houston or someone will be able to provide that information.

Quanqin GQ50009
£35.52 ($46.43)

http://soo.gd/Dg0p


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

So what's the deal with these AliX preorders? These are basically the prices for 11.11.? I've noticed they raised prices for some watches just so they could sell them at "50% off" but there are some good deal as well. There is a dressy Cadisen with sapphire and Miyota 9015 (!) for under $115.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


>


That, for me, is where the limit is drawn between an homage and a blatant copy. The Guanqin is not "inspired" here, it's a pure replica, dial, hands (shape and color) including the "T-for-Tissot" tail of the seconds hand... No, just no


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Gordak said:


> My first Chinese... Tevise 9006G, nice package, great looking, and in working order, all for just $20.47 shipped. Picked it up late afternoon, now wearing it to office party, hope it holds up!  Will review in a few days. Bracelet above expectations. Whole finishing above expectations.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First "real disappointment", power reserve is pretty low, in a ball park of under 12 hours, but this needs to be tested more because of lack of hand winding I can't be sure. I'm not disappointed mind you, for this price I'm glad it doesn't die on my hand


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

mougino said:


> That, for me, is where the limit is drawn between an homage and a blatant copy. The Guanqin is not "inspired" here, it's a pure replica, dial, hands (shape and color) including the "T-for-Tissot" tail of the seconds hand... No, just no


Same for me...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> This seems like a bargain for what you get:
> 
> - 316L stainless steel
> - Sapphire crystal
> ...


I'd say ST16, but the "25 jewels" on the rotor... :think: :-s

The watch is great value for the money. Even the bracelet looks decent.

What's written in the back is true. It really is "swiss (Tissot) design" :-d:-d:-d


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> That, for me, is where the limit is drawn between an homage and a blatant copy. The Guanqin is not "inspired" here, it's a pure replica, dial, hands (shape and color) including the "T-for-Tissot" tail of the seconds hand... No, just no


If I hadn't posted this picture, would you have known though? Also the Tissot is Quartz, whereas this is mechanical.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

If it's just the look, you can get it cheaply without the T seconds, dummy subdials though.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

View attachment 135771615

Double


----------



## Davidka (Apr 1, 2014)

First time I get a relevant ad in Tapatalk and it's this amazing looking Naviforce. Anyone has it? If it was a Citizen I'd be drooling all over it...

2018 Mens Watches Top Brand NAVIFORCE Men Fashion Sport Watch Male Waterproof Quartz Digital Led Clock Mens Military Wristwatch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cKaN88W9


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> If I hadn't posted this picture, would you have known though? Also the Tissot is Quartz, whereas this is mechanical.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


At that price, this could be the automatic watch for swimming without worries. I highly doubt it's really 20 bar resistant, though. I suppose crown and push buttons aren't screw-down...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> If I hadn't posted this picture, would you have known though?


Yes, because the Tissot T-shaped seconds hand is utterly distinctive.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> At that price, this could be the automatic watch for swimming without worries. I highly doubt it's really 20 bar resistant, though. I suppose crown and push buttons aren't screw-down...


Going by the reviews I've read on other listings, people have used it while swimming, with no issues.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's another couple of bargains from Ruimas. Both 316L stainless steel and sapphire crystal.

Ruimas RS6055G
£37.71 ($49.29) 
http://soo.gd/JFUo

Ruimas RS6093G
£34.54 ($45.15)
http://soo.gd/b3Za









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Gordak: "First "real disappointment", power reserve is pretty low, in a ball park of under 12 hours, but this needs to be tested more because of lack of hand winding I can't be sure. I'm not disappointed mind you, for this price I'm glad it doesn't die on my hand "

It looks like your Tevise has the Chinese Standard Movement aka Tongji which does have handwinding. I have some watches with the same movement and they are basically "semi-automatic" i.e. the self-winding mechanism isn't that effective and you need to handwind it too in order to have a decent power reserve.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> If I hadn't posted this picture, would you have known though? Also the Tissot is Quartz, whereas this is mechanical.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes, the T seconds hand is a clear give away. In fairness, I own a few actual Tissot watches. Someone without knowledge of the brand may not pick up on that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## salcuta88 (Oct 6, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> I have the Guanqin (Cadisson coming in next week). It is indeed 42mm and has a lug to lug of 49.5mm (according to my measurements). I'll post a pic or two of mine on my 6.75" wrist for your reference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. Link?


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> Gordak: "First "real disappointment", power reserve is pretty low, in a ball park of under 12 hours, but this needs to be tested more because of lack of hand winding I can't be sure. I'm not disappointed mind you, for this price I'm glad it doesn't die on my hand "
> 
> It looks like your Tevise has the Chinese Standard Movement aka Tongji which does have handwinding. I have some watches with the same movement and they are basically "semi-automatic" i.e. the self-winding mechanism isn't that effective and you need to handwind it too in order to have a decent power reserve.


Wow, after your comment I tried handwinding for the first time, it works in 0 position of the crown, and with the right turn or clockwise. Not much experience with mechanical movements so thanks for the info. Still, I'm afraid of overwinding it, it is a nice looking watch, so I'll try few (dozen?) turns for overnight. It seems to be quite a fast little 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Has anyone ordered the Starking AM259?










Review:






With the ongoing discounts on Gearbest I was thinking on whether to pick one up or not? The movement is a high-beat version of the DG4813. I quite like the wood variant of the watch.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Gordak said:


> Wow, after your comment I tried handwinding for the first time, it works in 0 position of the crown, and with the right turn or clockwise. Not much experience with mechanical movements so thanks for the info. Still, I'm afraid of overwinding it, it is a nice looking watch, so I'll try few (dozen?) turns for overnight. It seems to be quite a fast little
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


As far as I know you can't really overwind an automatic watch. There's a mechanism to prevent it. Otherwise you couldn't wear the watch "too much" if there was a risk of overwingind it as the rotor winds the movement as long as you wear it. There's a risk of breaking the movement when overwinding a hand wound watch (i.e. mechanical watch which is not automatic) after feeling the resistance of the crown but this is not the case with automatic watches. So basically you can wind an automatic watch as much as you want without breaking the movement.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Has anyone ordered the Starking AM259?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My fingers are itching to do the add to basket routine...


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> My fingers are itching to do the add to basket routine...





salcuta88 said:


> I like it. Link?


I got mine (both) from Gearbest.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

marcoscova said:


> I got mine (both) from Gearbest.
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


How do you like it? Any pics?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Davidka said:


> First time I get a relevant ad in Tapatalk and it's this amazing looking Naviforce. Anyone has it? If it was a Citizen I'd be drooling all over it...
> 
> 2018 Mens Watches Top Brand NAVIFORCE Men Fashion Sport Watch Male Waterproof Quartz Digital Led Clock Mens Military Wristwatch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cKaN88W9


Pretty cool for $22. I wonder what the lug to lug is on it?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Benyar by 5144 from Aliexp. All for $35.00 after coupons. Killer looking dress watch. I love the looks. Reasonably accurate so far at -12spd. Even has lume:-d.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio Edifice EF-305 ~35 $





Skmei 1155 vs Boamigo F5100 both abou 11$





Wooden case watch Bobo Bird F18 ~18$


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> If I hadn't posted this picture, would you have known though? Also the Tissot is Quartz, whereas this is mechanical.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I did recognize the watch. My first thoughts were that I was surprised it had the yellow T counterbalance on the seconds hand and that it had PRC200 on the dial.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

baczajka said:


> How do you like it? Any pics?


I should be getting the Cadisson this Monday (tomorrow). I've had the Guanqin for almost 2 weeks now. I think it is awesome. Got a blue strap for it, but I am waiting for the Cadisson that should coming with a Milanese bracelet. I think that is the way to go.
No regrets. All positive for me!









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> At that price, this could be the automatic watch for swimming without worries. I highly doubt it's really 20 bar resistant, though. I suppose crown and push buttons aren't screw-down...


While the watch and caseback say 200M WR, the listings claim 100M WR. Either way, probably OK for swimming.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gordak said:


> Wow, after your comment I tried handwinding for the first time, it works in 0 position of the crown, and with the right turn or clockwise. Not much experience with mechanical movements so thanks for the info. Still, I'm afraid of overwinding it, it is a nice looking watch, so I'll try few (dozen?) turns for overnight. It seems to be quite a fast little
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


Even with cheap Tongji automatics, overwinding is not possible. Unlike a mechanical hand-winder, automatics have barrel clutches that both reduce PR and prevent over winding. This usually reduces the power reserve of a mechanical Tongji from 40+ hours, to around 30 hours for the automatics (fully hand wound). Unfortunately, the autowinding modules of the cheap Chinese Standard Movement automatics add drag, and often have ineffectively weighted rotors.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's another couple of bargains from Ruimas. Both 316L stainless steel and sapphire crystal.
> 
> Ruimas RS6055G
> £37.71 ($49.29)
> ...


Movement - Sea-Gull TY2806 gilt (undecorated ST1612)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Movement - Sea-Gull TY2806 gilt (undecorated ST1612)


I knew you'd know. Thanks

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> This seems like a bargain for what you get:
> 
> - 316L stainless steel
> - Sapphire crystal
> ...


This picture shows the GQ50009 with a Hangzhou 2xxx movement. The picture in your post looks different, and I can't identify that version without seeing more of the movement. In my opinion, the rotor text "25 Jewels" is as unreliable as "Swiss Design".


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

For those that own the loreo 6112 chronoscope. Does the centre seconds hand run as the chronograph seconds hand or theittle subdial second hand?

I have also seen a cheaper losian branded equivalent. Just wondering if anyone has experience with their watches?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a stupidly cheap Starking AM0194 for only £28.08 ($36.71).

http://soo.gd/QOeT









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Cadisen C8097M with a Miyota 9015
Reduced to £88.60 ($115.81)

http://soo.gd/FESW

I'm so tempted.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm mostly getting the Starking AM259 "Wood" today. Just wanted to know is the movement it carries, the high-beat version of the DG4813 reliable?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> That, for me, is where the limit is drawn between an homage and a blatant copy. The Guanqin is not "inspired" here, it's a pure replica, dial, hands (shape and color) including the "T-for-Tissot" tail of the seconds hand... No, just no


Different subdials, automatic vs quartz, the Guanquin name so not a pure replica
In fact it is no different in terms of similarity to the host of Rolex homages, the host of Nomos Lamda homages, the host of homages of tons of other watches

Even if it was, I would not care. 
Buy what you like


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> I'm mostly getting the Starking AM259 "Wood" today. Just wanted to know is the movement it carries, the high-beat version of the DG4813 reliable?


It's not really a DG4813, neither a DG2813, it is based upon it, but made with very different sizes and tolerances, most parts are not interchangeable between the DG and the SK.

Is it reliable, well, if it did not die within the first two weeks of wearing, chances are it'll live to the age of ten years trouble free. It has the potential, but the manufacturer just does not check each and every individual piece for manufacturing mistakes.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> Different subdials, automatic vs quartz, the Guanquin name so not a pure replica
> In fact it is no different in terms of similarity to the host of Rolex homages, the host of Nomos Lamda homages, the host of homages of tons of other watches
> 
> Even if it was, I would not care.
> Buy what you like


I thought it a bit overreacted as well tbh, it's the Black Bays, the countless Rolex homages, so many out there that are just about a 100% copy except the logo's and branding. If this isn't your cup of tea, well don't buy it. you're free not to, but it is what it is and it's not illegal.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> For those that own the loreo 6112 chronoscope. Does the centre seconds hand run as the chronograph seconds hand or theittle subdial second hand?
> 
> I have also seen a cheaper losian branded equivalent. Just wondering if anyone has experience with their watches?


It uses the subdial for the chronograph.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> My fingers are itching to do the add to basket routine...


 but wallet says no ;=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's another couple of bargains from Ruimas. Both 316L stainless steel and sapphire crystal. Ruimas RS6055G £37.71 ($49.29) JFUo Ruimas RS6093G £34.54 ($45.15) b3Za
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Have you tried them ? i received today a very nice Nh38A Ruimas watch, very nice dial, case also, as in pictures :=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Sasropakis said:


> As far as I know you can't really overwind an automatic watch. There's a mechanism to prevent it. Otherwise you couldn't wear the watch "too much" if there was a risk of overwingind it as the rotor winds the movement as long as you wear it. There's a risk of breaking the movement when overwinding a hand wound watch (i.e. mechanical watch which is not automatic) after feeling the resistance of the crown but this is not the case with automatic watches. So basically you can wind an automatic watch as much as you want without breaking the movement.


 Yes : take care, real care or manual winding models. Recently one crown went out of the watch, sometimes i can wind it and sometimes not, watch never fell, always took care of it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The sterile military watch I had my eye on suddenly jumped from 7€ to 14€... Wanna bet there'll be a -50% discount for 11.11 sale? 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bygxh9fb


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Cadisen C8097M with a Miyota 9015
> Reduced to £88.60 ($115.81)
> 
> FESW
> ...


I'm soo gd tempted!!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

manchette said:


> but wallet says no ;=)


The wallet won't be too hurt, but will I actually wear it?? Some watches are just only super nice to gaze at in a brochure.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> The wallet won't be too hurt, but will I actually wear it?? Some watches are just only super nice to gaze at in a brochure.


true of every watch


----------



## caurusapulus (Jan 18, 2013)

Bought yesterday the Cadisen / Longines Conquest homage. I'll update when it's here. Stupid cheap for what you actually get.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just ordered this.

Ruimas RL6725G with a NH35.
£44.14 ($57.25)

http://soo.gd/OBMN









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Longbo 3005G ~14$





Pagani Design chronograph PD2765 ~50$





FnGeen 6609 automatic watch ~15$


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> I should be getting the Cadisson this Monday (tomorrow). I've had the Guanqin for almost 2 weeks now. I think it is awesome. Got a blue strap for it, but I am waiting for the Cadisson that should coming with a Milanese bracelet. I think that is the way to go.
> No regrets. All positive for me!
> 
> 
> ...


Just picked up the Cadisen. I was thinking of flipping it right away, as I didn't think it would be any better than the Guanqin... but now I'm not so sure...

I'm going to put them side by side later tonight, and I might just attempt a (comparison) review of these two watches. Stand bye...

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Anyone please.
Does anybody has this? I am really interested, and would like to hear some feedback(movement, experience, quality,...)
https://tinyurl.com/ya3pczrs









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> Anyone please.
> Does anybody has this? I am really interested, and would like to hear some feedback(movement, experience, quality,...)
> https://tinyurl.com/ya3pczrs


I've heard generally favorable commentary/reviews of Corgeut's homage to the standard Tudor Black Bay.

I think these GMT versions are very new, so I haven't seen any discussion about them, but based on what people have said about the non-GMT Black Bay homage, I'd extrapolate that this one also would be a winner at that price.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Just picked up the Cadisen. I was thinking of flipping it right away, as I didn't think it would be any better than the Guanqin... but now I'm not so sure...
> 
> I'm going to put them side by side later tonight, and I might just attempt a (comparison) review of these two watches. Stand bye...
> 
> Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


I'd love to see that comparison! The Guanqin is so well known, whereas the Cadisen is something of a mystery . . . It'd be fun to see how they stack up against one another.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just ordered this.
> 
> Ruimas RL6725G with a NH35.
> £44.14 ($57.25)
> ...


Let us know how you like it!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> It uses the subdial for the chronograph.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Can you tell us whether you're satisfied with the watch (Loreo Chronoscope homage)? It's on pre-sale on AliX for about $50 USD, which is a fairly significant discount, and am wondering how strongly (if at all) you'd recommend it at that price.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Another 39mm chrono arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good! How do you like it vs. your two sub-dial variant?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ED209 said:


> 1) It was an informed roll of the dice. I'm aware that Sharkey / LJM / San Martin / Himo (?) and possibly Merkur are all within the same stable. I have two Merkurs and they are probably the best quality watches I own (I have cheap watches! The competition is a couple of SARBs, a couple of Tisell subs, a turtle and a monster). This watch has the same basic recipe; a well-specced diver with an NH35. As long as the lume is good (it's usually C1/C3 etc) it is hard to go wrong. The bracelet is much better than I expected, that was a happy surprise.
> 
> 2) An Orient or Seiko wouldn't have sapphire or ceramic at that price, or even for quite a lot more. What does $170 buy, a Mako/Ray II? I like my Ray a lot but it's definitely more cheap and cheerful. The only downside is that MAYBE the WR of these mushrooms isn't as reliable, but then an Orient or non-ISO Seiko won't have been tested for WR either, and the factory that makes these no doubt makes branded micros that sell for $300 or $400 so I'm sure they know how to fit a gasket.
> 
> ...


Thank you ED209, maverick13z and Brightling007 for replying to my inquiry regarding this category of watches. I've definitely got my ears perked up now. Another rabbit hole (of hours lost to research) opened!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can you tell us whether you're satisfied with the watch (Loreo Chronoscope homage)? It's on pre-sale on AliX for about $50 USD, which is a fairly significant discount, and am wondering how strongly (if at all) you'd recommend it at that price.


Well I paid £50 ($64.86) for mine. I've had it about a month, and it's one of my favourite watches. I absolutely love the design. I've got it on a vintage style brown leather strap now instead of the original mesh one. I've not had any issues with it at all. I'd definitely recommend it.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Well I paid £50 ($64.86) for mine. I've had it about a month, and it's one of my favourite watches. I absolutely love the design. I've got it on a vintage style brown leather strap now instead of the original mesh one. I've not had any issues with it at all. I'd definitely recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the feedback. It does look nice on that leather strap! Do you mind if I ask you wrist diameter, for reference sake? All-dial watches tend to overpower my 6.25 inch wrist . . .


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thank you for the feedback. It does look nice on that leather strap! Do you mind if I ask you wrist diameter, for reference sake? All-dial watches tend to overpower my 6.25 inch wrist . . .


I've got a 7" wrist. At the current price I'm tempted to get a black one too.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looking good! How do you like it vs. your two sub-dial variant?


Same quality and feel on the wrist, so I like them the same. Just personal preference for looks, depending on the rest of the outfit for the day. I think they are a steal for under $150.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

That's why I'll always buy on chinese sites ;-)


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

which would look better on a "submariner"?


----------



## linnaen (Jan 16, 2010)

They spelled genitals wrong


mougino said:


> I just ordered a couple of cheapos for the fun:


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'd love to see that comparison! The Guanqin is so well known, whereas the Cadisen is something of a mystery . . . It'd be fun to see how they stack up against one another.


Guanqin vs Cadisen

This is a quick comparisson of the Guanqin vs the Cadisen Nomos Lambda homage watches.

I must admit that I was expecting to get 2 watches that were basically branded differently... not so! These watches are two very different watches, despite their similarities.
Let me start with some measurements:

Guanqin: 42mm diameter, 20mm lugs, 13.7mm height and 49.8mm lug-to-lug.

Cadisen: 42mm diameter, 22mm lugs, 14.6mm height and 51mm lug-to-lug.

The cases are both highly polished in more or less the same quality of workmanship. The case of the Guanqin, however, is more shapely and delicate, while the Cadisen is a bit more of a brute. The lugs are the big differentiator here, and I must say, not in a subtle way. The lugs of the Guanqin are (much) thinner and curve beautifully downwards. The bevelling of the case-top is more prominent, and gives the watch more character in my opinion. The combination of the beveled top and the ridge slightly above the middle of the case, matching the height of the lugs, contribute to a level of elegance on the Guanqin. In comparison the Cadisen has huge lugs, much less of a bevel on the top, followed by a ridge much higher than where Guanqin has it. Combine this with the additional height of the case and the Cadisen looks like a brute chunk of polished steel when viewed from the side. It has none of the refinement the Guanqin clearly offers.

The crowns are both signed, and they are equally average in execution. Both approximatly 7mm.

While the Guanqin clearly has the upperhand as far as the case is concerned, the dial is where the Cadisen shines (comparatively speaking). The Guanqin has a flat white dial that, to me, resembles white carton. Nothing special, with a very average quality of dial printing. The printing is darker, and as such more prominent. The hour and minute hands on the Guanqin are a beautiful deep blue. As the hands are slightly thicker than the Cadisen's, the blue color is more aparent.
The Cadisen, however has a dial that is ever so slightly pearlescent. It is very subtle, but enough to make the watch look more elegant from this view. The printing is higher quality, finer (thinner), and somewhat lighter (greyish compared to the cold hard black used by Guanqin). The hands are definitely blue, but because they are thinner, they are less "present". Despite that, I prefer the hands on the Cadisen. They seem more elegant, and they better match the thinner second and PR hands (which are virtually the same on both watches). While I find the Cadisen logo somewhat unfortunate, I find the overall printing (which is smaller, less present, finer, lighter, but also less in word count), much more pleasing on the Cadisen than on the Guanqin.

Please note that I ordered the Guanqin with the "leather" strap, and the Cadisen with the Milanese bracelet. I love the bracelet on the Cadisen as much as I hate the strap on the Guanqin. Let me elaborate a bit. The strap on the Guanqin is an absolute piece of garbage, which in all honesty I expected. I therefor ordered a blue strap for it, which I put on right away. I wish the lug distance was 22mm, because I have many more 22mm straps than 20mm. Also I find that a 42mm warrants a 22mm lug distance. I find 20mm looks kind'a thin for such a big dial, but hey, that is my personal preference.
The Cadisen, therefor, is more pleasing to my eyes with its 22mm lug distance. I have a strap ordered for this one too, not expecting too much from the strap. The bracelet however, is not half bad. Don't get me wrong, this is by no means a hi-end bracelet, but having said that, it is not half bad. I would actually say it is decent. I don't mind wearing this with this bracelet. Just make sure you don't open the clasp in front of anyone, because that is shamelessly cheap. Closed, it utilizes a double deployment clasp that is signed and decent enough. Adjustment was simple and it simply works. It gets a "go" from me.

Finally the internals. No, I did not open them. They both have display backs. And they both look equally basic. They both hack and wind, and all dials work on both. The Cadisen seems to handwind more pleasantly, albeit with very little difference. Where it completely failed was that I noticed that the rotor "sticks" regularly, and stops moving freely. I hope that moving it around will "free it up" and resolve this by itself... but I'm not holding my breath. I'd like to hear if more people have this experience, or if this is just a fluke with my sample. It is, however, a dealbreaker for me, pushing me directly towards the Guanqin as the "winner". I do have mixed feeling about this "verdict", as the Cadisen actually kind'a had me at hello... the dial was a welcome upgrade from the Guanqin, and has caused me to now become very critical of the Guanqin dial. I would almost consider changing the dial of the Cadisen for the Guanqin... that would be the perfect version of these watches. But hey, at (far) less than $100, who's gonna complain...

In short, Guanqin has a more elegant case, Cadisen a much better dial, but the Guanqin proved to be more reliable mechanically in my case. I would therefor recommend the Guanqin over the Cadisen.
The final question that I wish I could answer is that of saphire or not. I have no way of confirming if these cristals are saphire or not. I tried scratching both with a steel tweezer, and I couldn't, so who knows... but that is by no means a scientific test, so be careful with the cristals.

I hope this can help a bit in the hard choice of deciding which of these to order. You can, of course, do as I did, and get both. I warn you that that may dissapoint you if you remain torn between the two, in the case that both end up working well (mechanically) in your case.









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

This Ruimas is a direct design copy of the Tissot Ballarde III, which I own. Other than my Datejust, my Tissot has a homage:-!:roll:.

The crown might be easier to wind but otherwise very similar.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ronkatct said:


> This Ruimas is a direct design copy of the Tissot Ballarde III, which I own. Other than my Datejust, my Tissot has a homage:-!:roll:.
> 
> The crown might be easier to wind but otherwise very similar.
> 
> ...


I already posted this. Post #6124.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

https://s.click.ali press.com/e/Al1Zbb6

Quite liking the look of this skmei
Not a fan of the rose gold 
But with those looks and if the bracelet is any good, it gives Casio's a run for their money at that price point.


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Oops sorry. Pictures!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cagarny 6816 double time watch ~14$





Skmei 1065 ~12$





Guanqin 12006 chronograph ~20$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> The sterile military watch I had my eye on suddenly jumped from 7€ to 14€... Wanna bet there'll be a -50% discount for 11.11 sale?
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bygxh9fb


@mods you have nothing better to do than editing my old posts and replacing the aliexpress.com (aliexpress.com) to the usual censored .........s.com?? What a thrilling and interesting job


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> The sterile military watch I had my eye on suddenly jumped from 7€ to 14€... Wanna bet there'll be a -50% discount for 11.11 sale?
> https://s.click..........s.com/e/bygxh9fb


I have also noted that several items I was looking at/considering on AliX have significantly increased in price. I don't think I will be able to buy anything until this bargain sale gets underway. This retail trick of increasing the price before the sale by 50% and then dropping it by 40% when the 'SALE' starts is not uncommon! Then when they get rumbled drop it down to the old price before dropping that by around 5% just before the 'SALE' ends. So basically what I am saying is that most 'SALES' are around 5% off, but could be more more for items that were not selling or discontinued items.

I am not sure if these are what AliX GB and the like operate on, but it could be. The other trick is a bit more complex, Retailer A has a mix of old stock sitting in his warehouse that he owns, so it is costing him money on his overdraft in interest. Manufacturer B wants his stock in Retailer A's warehouse so he offers him a three month interest free stocking deal or a three month totally free stocking deal or a mix of both. So the retailer has a "Fire Sale" to unload his warehouse to free up space and clear out the odds and ends of old stock, this is when you can get good deals! Trouble is the best time for this trick to buy new watches is around the end of August to the end of September, beyond that you are getting into new stock deals for Black Friday and the run up to Xmas.

There are other metrics for sales on the likes of Cars, Camping Equipment, White Goods and Clothing but with a bit of research, (another Rabbit Hole for ohhenry1 to explore for a challenge :-d 'music to Mission Impossible playing in the background') you can discover these or at least work out when and why. PS Camping Equipment does not sell well in December and gardening stuff sells best in the Spring.

I have managed to snaffle a couple of New and New Old Stock bargains in the last few months but that window has closed for watches this year sadly.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks for the really informative comparison. I went for the Guanqin purely because I found the face more attractive (I guess the Cadisen logo played a big part on this). Really surprised about how much they differ. I got the blue sunburst version, so hopefully this will make up for the cardboard-like dial. But I do find the finer Cadisen hands to be a much better fit.



marcoscova said:


> Guanqin vs Cadisen
> 
> This is a quick comparisson of the Guanqin vs the Cadisen Nomos Lambda homage watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Does anyone know if this Ruimas homages something? It may be the most attractive watch I have ever seen on AliEx. It appears to have Miyota 8215 and sapphire, and great dressy sizing (38x11mm). I'm impressed!


----------



## puremoe (Aug 20, 2018)

Hey guys, can anyone identify what movement this Carnival has? Link below:

https://bit(remove this).ly/2OGxaa1 (Carnival 8024G)















What about this Gladster? Seems like a Miyota 820A/8205, based on the date & day complications. https://bit(remove this).ly/2PQcfy3 (Gladster L8002)









What do you guys think of these 4 watches? There's a Carnival, Ruimas, Gladster & Starking one. Any experience with these specific models?

https://bit(remove this).ly/2R61yY8 (Ruimas RL6754G)

https://bit(remove this).ly/2yvoJEF (Starking AM0217)

I think the Ruimas would be the best one, with a Seiko movement...and I do like open heart complications. I'm leaning towards either the Ruimas or Gladster. What are your opinions?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks for taking the time to write you an excellent comparison. I had assumed they were just a redial with differently decorated movements. I went with the Cadisen.

I was most surprised by the lugs on the Cadisen.

In my opinion, I would go for the Guanqin case (softer lug design and thinner design) and hands (I like the different widths for contrast), but the Cadisen movement (the decoration is cheap looking but OK), dial (prefer the name text and font) and lug width.



marcoscova said:


> Guanqin vs Cadisen
> 
> This is a quick comparisson of the Guanqin vs the Cadisen Nomos Lambda homage watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can you tell us whether you're satisfied with the watch (Loreo Chronoscope homage)? It's on pre-sale on AliX for about $50 USD, which is a fairly significant discount, and am wondering how strongly (if at all) you'd recommend it at that price.


I can't find this for less than $70 on AliX. Would you mind sharing a link or providing a specific model number to search by?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I can't find this for less than $70 on AliX. Would you mind sharing a link or providing a specific model number to search by?


Voilà! Xokp (as always, it's slightly cheaper on the app, currently showing $50.16 for me)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you, marcoscova, for the very thorough, informative and surprising review. Greatly appreciated!



marcoscova said:


> Guanqin vs Cadisen
> 
> This is a quick comparisson of the Guanqin vs the Cadisen Nomos Lambda homage watches.
> 
> I must admit that I was expecting to get 2 watches that were basically branded differently... not so! These watches are two very different watches, despite their similarities.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Voilà! Xokp (as always, it's slightly cheaper on the app, currently showing $50.16 for me)
> View attachment 13582215


Much appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thank you, marcoscova, for the very thorough, informative and surprising review. Greatly appreciated!


I didn't want to quote the whole post...so I'm piggybacking on @ohhenry1's : much appreciated @marcoscova, after reading it and seeing the pics I don't regret going with the Cadisen.
To each his own...but I just can't believe they put that text on Guanquin. Not only on the dial in Gernglish but the back engraving looks like the work of a dyslexic.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> Well I paid £50 ($64.86) for mine. I've had it about a month, and it's one of my favourite watches. I absolutely love the design. I've got it on a vintage style brown leather strap now instead of the original mesh one. I've not had any issues with it at all. I'd definitely recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone know the movement in this watch?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9024M ~20$





F2 vs F3 smart watch comparison/review ~20 $





Skmei 1189 ~12$





Casio AE-1000W ~15$


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Are there any 24 hr watches in AExpress?

I found one but this is quite appalling. Feedback comments say it all

Shortened link here: Pilot Airline Military 12 Hour Watch Men Fashion Sport Watch Leather Waterproof Watch aviator watches saatler zegarki -in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Re Gearbest's recent great prices. Noticed a few watches I had my eye on have went up either by 50p, or a few £. The former could be excused by currency fluctuations, I suppose.

I did a thread about their promo on a "Deals Forum" and someone has got back to me saying their Guanqin GJ16034 (received 6 days to the UK which is pretty great, still waiting on my Guanqin Nomos-alike) actually has a Miyota 8215 movement (lacks the hacking and direct-drive second hand, so I'm told), not the NH36A. I did see someone mention Miyota but can't remember exactly where - all the reviews I've seen mention the Seiko NH36A.

Anyone else?

All I could compare it to was the Nakzen Pagoda. When I ordered the Ali listing STILL mentioned Sapphire, but someone has put in a complaint recently calling them "dishonest" because of this, and got a refund. Even Relative Time's Youtube review about this watch has had an edit: _"**Update** I believe the have stopped including sapphire, it's now listed as Hardlex."_

I really think sellers should post a new listing when there are modifications, or at least highlight the possibility of specifications changing.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> Are there any 24 hr watches in AExpress?
> I found one but this is quite appalling. Feedback comments say it all
> Shortened link here: Pilot Airline Military 12 Hour Watch Men Fashion Sport Watch Leather Waterproof Watch aviator watches saatler zegarki -in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


I fed my addiction with a "No Watch" (quartz) and a Vostok (auto) - both 24hrs around 60$ each. I would NOT go to Ali or any Chinese store at this time for a 24hrs watch.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm sure this has been asked but this thread grows so fast I can't keep up... Is there an auto diver on Gearbest or Ali that equals the value/ dollar of the Starking/ Cadisen/Guanqin offerings?
Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> Re Gearbest's recent great prices. Noticed a few watches I had my eye on have went up either by 50p, or a few £. The former could be excused by currency fluctuations, I suppose.
> 
> I did a thread about their promo on a "Deals Forum" and someone has got back to me saying their Guanqin GJ16034 (received 6 days to the UK which is pretty great, still waiting on my Guanqin Nomos-alike) actually has a Miyota 8215 movement (lacks the hacking and direct-drive second hand, so I'm told), not the NH36A. I did see someone mention Miyota but can't remember exactly where - all the reviews I've seen mention the Seiko NH36A.
> 
> ...


I've ordered mine GJ16034 last Thursday from GearBest, still not even shipped. I do hope it's Seiko but I will survive with Miyota. Will not be happy about it but will persevere!


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Double post.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

westNE said:


> I'm sure this has been asked but this thread grows so fast I can't keep up... Is there an auto diver on Gearbest or Ali that equals the value/ dollar of the Starking/ Cadisen/Guanqin offerings?
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Loreo divers usually get good reviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Nakzen Pagodas are very cheap in pre-order for 11.11 sale: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cKPNnyc1


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

mougino said:


> Nakzen Pagodas are very cheap in pre-order for 11.11 sale: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cKPNnyc1


I got it for *£16.96/approx $22* (ordered 9th October) so it's pretty much the same price (well, there's a £1 difference for the leather strap option I got, d'oh) - though, it still says Sapphire on their listing - once, anyway. Hardlex everywhere else.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

It is a nice watch, and at a nice price, but I agree, the Nakzen Pagoda is not particularly discounted at this price point.

In my humble opinion, if you like the watch, there's (1) no pressure to buy at the current listed price, but also, (2) no pressure to hold off for a lower price, as I doubt it gets much lower than this.



thetimelord said:


> I got it for *£16.96/approx $22* (ordered 9th October) so it's pretty much the same price - though, it still says Sapphire on their listing - once, anyway. Hardlex everywhere else.
> View attachment 13583581


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I took a shot of the product page and the picture is of a NH36:



thetimelord said:


> Re Gearbest's recent great prices. Noticed a few watches I had my eye on have went up either by 50p, or a few £. The former could be excused by currency fluctuations, I suppose.
> 
> I did a thread about their promo on a "Deals Forum" and someone has got back to me saying their Guanqin GJ16034 (received 6 days to the UK which is pretty great, still waiting on my Guanqin Nomos-alike) actually has a Miyota 8215 movement (lacks the hacking and direct-drive second hand, so I'm told), not the NH36A. I did see someone mention Miyota but can't remember exactly where - all the reviews I've seen mention the Seiko NH36A.
> 
> ...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Starking has just released it's high-beat Submariner homage!

Link: TUKF (or copy & paste soo.gd/TUKF)

Color options are quite limited right now (green, and then blue/gold two-tone), and I wouldn't advise buying at that price (too high, even at the 11/11 Pre-Order price of $102.60), but it's an encouraging development. This would be a good one to consider when the price eventually falls.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Parnis PN-609
£39.45 ($51.22)
http://soo.gd/DiF9

Corgeut/Sterile dial CT-071
£42.44 ($55.10)
http://soo.gd/cY9U









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

cuica said:


> I took a shot of the product page and the picture is of a NH36:


Maybe the recipient could open a Dispute - I added similar images from an Aliexpress thread a few days ago. Eg,


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

konax said:


> Loreo divers usually get good reviews


Love my Loreo day/date. Just stay away from the blue (unless you like purple)!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> Parnis PN-609
> £39.45 ($51.22)
> DiF9
> 
> ...


I love the look of many of these white dial watches, but all are too big IMO. Anything less than 40mm out there?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Nakzen Pagodas are very cheap in pre-order for 11.11 sale: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cKPNnyc1


I think they are no longer using sapphire on the Pagoda. Note the 'sapphire' text has been removed from the dial.

I would definitely message the seller to confirm if interested.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Techme said:


> I think they are no longer using sapphire on the Pagoda. Note the 'sapphire' text has been removed from the dial.
> 
> I would definitely message the seller to confirm if interested.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


They're not. I commented on this already here - a Youtube reviewer has amended his description saying as such, and I recently read an annoyed comment from an Ali customer who got a refund for them being "dishonest" (about "Sapphire" Crystal).

Sadly, I ordered when all the reviews stating Sapphire Crystal (and on the listing/description) were still there - the Pre-Order listing for the Nakzen Pagoda is a new one (and has no reviews).


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Thanks - nice in depth comparison. My Guanquin hasn't arrived it but glad I went that route after reading your comparison. I actually prefer the Guanquin dial and look / text much more than the Cadisen which is why I chose the Guanquin. So even the one negative you noted, I actually prefer.



marcoscova said:


> Guanqin vs Cadisen
> 
> This is a quick comparisson of the Guanqin vs the Cadisen Nomos Lambda homage watches.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> Re Gearbest's recent great prices. Noticed a few watches I had my eye on have went up either by 50p, or a few £. The former could be excused by currency fluctuations, I suppose.
> 
> I did a thread about their promo on a "Deals Forum" and someone has got back to me saying their Guanqin GJ16034 (received 6 days to the UK which is pretty great, still waiting on my Guanqin Nomos-alike) actually has a Miyota 8215 movement (lacks the hacking and direct-drive second hand, so I'm told), not the NH36A. I did see someone mention Miyota but can't remember exactly where - all the reviews I've seen mention the Seiko NH36A.
> 
> ...


If it's really a Miyota movement I'll ask for a refund. The lack of handwinding it's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Miyota has handwinding. Does not hack, though.


Ale De Alis said:


> If it's really a Miyota movement I'll ask for a refund. The lack of handwinding it's a deal breaker for me.


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Miyota has handwinding. Does not hack, though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Ohhenry1, it's good to know :-!
The lack of hacking is the deal breaker, then. :-d:-d
I don't know exactly why but i think that the Miyota 8000 series is just evil, and I don't even own one! :think:


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

baczajka said:


> Love my Loreo day/date. Just stay away from the blue (unless you like purple)!
> View attachment 13583689


I hope yours lasts longer than mine :think:

I got 10 months before the watch would stop as the day changed. Vendor does not respond to my messages anymore - I wanted to return for repair, but he / she won't give me address in China for his / her shop. I tried to repair myself, but there is a non repairable piece damaged in the keyless works. Replace movement is going to be 50% of price of watch o|


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Ohhenry1, it's good to know :-!
> The lack of hacking is the deal breaker, then. :-d:-d
> I don't know exactly why but i think that the Miyota 8000 series is just evil, and I don't even own one! :think:


Maybe if you owned one, you wouldn't think it evil? It's easy to overly dislike (as well as overly like/romanticize) something one does not really know!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

westNE said:


> Is there an auto diver on Gearbest or Ali that equals the value/ dollar of the Starking/ Cadisen/Guanqin offerings?
> Thanks!


No clear consensus answers come to mind.

The most celebrated cheap Chinese "diver" is the Tevise T801A; it's currently on sale for less than $15 (!) at Gearbest, and looks like a Submariner (albeit a big one), and has an automatic movement and all, but in the end, it's still a fairly low quality alloy watch, and is a diver in name only, as it is not waterproof. It's a fun watch for the price, but it's not in the same league, quality-wise, as the reference point watches you'd mentioned.

My go-to inexpensive diver is the Invicta Pro Diver 8926OB and its other colorway variants. It's got great specs, and is a very popular modding platofrm. If you're in the U.S., it often goes on sale for about $60 USD on Amazon during Black Friday, which is a steal for what you get. If you're not in the U.S., though, then that might not be an option, as I understand it doesn't sell for close to that inexpensively outside of the U.S..

The Loreo diver is only about $56 on AliX's pre-sale for 11/11, and it has some people vouching for it on this sub-forum, but even then we see some negative feedback in response. Again, not a strong consensus, unlike those recent Guanqin/Cadisen Lambdas, etc..

One watch that I don't know in person, but that might be worth considering as a budget "diver" option, is *M.G. Orkina's submariner homage*, which you'll find here for only $66 (on app): oYQf

It's got the Seiko NH35A movement going for it, as well as claimed sapphire crystal . . . but only claims 30M water resistance.
















Finally, not a cheap Chinese watch, but the Vostok Amphibia is a great, legit diver, with real history behind it, and is very inexpensive.

Again, no clear winners on GB or AliX.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Starking has just released it's high-beat Submariner homage!
> 
> Link: TUKF (or copy & paste soo.gd/TUKF)
> 
> Color options are quite limited right now (green, and then blue/gold two-tone), and I wouldn't advise buying at that price (too high, even at the 11/11 Pre-Order price of $102.60), but it's an encouraging development. This would be a good one to consider when the price eventually falls.


I was looking for a decent looking two tone sub for so long and finally ordered a Peter Lee a few days ago even though it was a bit meh and now I see this. Although it's hard to say what it really looks like when some of the pics they use are photoshopped Rolex, at least that wrist shot definitely is. I'm not sure why do they have to resort to that.


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

I quite like the Blue 2 tone Bliger Sub / GMT Homage, I'm leaning more towards the GMT. I'm lead to believe these are pretty good quality, I've seen a fair few on Instagram, but I just can't get past the daft sounding brand name. Is there a sterile version avaliable?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Maybe if you owned one, you wouldn't think it evil? It's easy to overly dislike (as well as overly like/romanticize) something one does not really know!


I totally dislike it for more reasons than not hacking. I've used one for a project watch in the past, a month or so later the date changes started to fail intermittently. Recently opened it up, and noticed how flimsy the finger is on the wheel, in a NH35 this is at least twice as thick. There was nothing to indicate any fault, the date wheel moved freely. It was pretty hot weather when it started to occur, and the part is made of pretty soft plastic. The NH35 can be had for less and to my experiences it is way better in just about every respect.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Aston-Mac said:


> I quite like the Blue 2 tone Bliger Sub / GMT Homage, I'm leaning more towards the GMT. I'm lead to believe these are pretty good quality, I've seen a fair few on Instagram, but I just can't get past the daft sounding brand name. Is there a sterile version avaliable?


Yes, I believe there are, under both the Bliger and Parnis names in Ali.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Maybe if you owned one, you wouldn't think it evil? It's easy to overly dislike (as well as overly like/romanticize) something one does not really know!


I own two watches with the Miyota movement and I would not categorise them a 'Evil' to any extent, they are to me great value for money workhorse movements, nothing more nothing less so I agree with ohhenry1 :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I own two watches with the Miyota movement and I would not categorise them a 'Evil' to any extent, they are to me great value for money workhorse movements, nothing more nothing less so I agree with ohhenry1 :-!
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


At first I was in that camp as well, it definitely has some very strong points going for it, but the latest experiences put me completely off. If I had to choose I'd go for the NH35 any day.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

The promo for this watch says 5 bar water resistance in the product features page, then carries on claiming 10 bar. Sloppy editing or factual?


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Have a search for geya watches on ali, they have a very good spec one that was around the £55 price range but currently has popped up to £65.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Just noticed (re the Guanqin GJ16034 on Gearbest) that their reviews DO mention Miyota (sort the reviews Most Recent here and you'll see them).

All the Youtube reviews I watched mentioned the Seiko NH36A. Bad luck  Not even sure if you could specify which movement you want when you order to get round it, doubt it. Given Miyota is mentioned in reviews it makes the chances of winning a Dispute less likely as well.

Unlike the Ali listings, you can't see the NH36A movement mentioned, or in illustrations, at all.

So, as one Gearbest reviewer says, Buyer Beware


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> At first I was in that camp as well, it definitely has some very strong points going for it, but the latest experiences put me completely off. If I had to choose I'd go for the NH35 any day.


Another benefit is the thermonuclear bi-directional rotor winding.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I totally dislike it for more reasons than not hacking. I've used one for a project watch in the past, a month or so later the date changes started to fail intermittently. Recently opened it up, and noticed how flimsy the finger is on the wheel, in a NH35 this is at least twice as thick. There was nothing to indicate any fault, the date wheel moved freely. It was pretty hot weather when it started to occur, and the part is made of pretty soft plastic. The NH35 can be had for less and to my experiences it is way better in just about every respect.


I suspected as much ;-)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Another benefit is the thermonuclear bi-directional rotor winding.


Exactly! You can literally see it wind the spring, it's super efficient. If you just wear for it for a few hours it'll have the full power reserve. A down side, even for the otherwise fantastic Miyota 9015 is the rotor, it is SO NOISY when it is freewheeling.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Amazing, the dreaded double post, now without 10 seconds notice...


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Guuuys... Now I really don't want to receive Miyota... I actually didn't care that much as long as its reliable. Now not so much. But! I wouldn't give $60 on Ali for it, as it was 40 on GearBest, its my fault for being cheap 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've been avoiding the Miyota watches like the plague tbh, except the 9015, I've not yet seen any fail and they are very compact, so make for a nice thin watch. They run great, and I can't be too fussed about the rotor noise, I've greased some up with linear gear grease, which is extremely sticky stuff and that silences it up nicely.

Here's a quick drawing sketching the problem... I wouldn't have blamed the movement if it had a different cause, but to my judgement the design is just flawed and too flimsy.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got one of the new cheap Nakzen watches out of curiousity. It isn't bad but i really hate fake dials.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Got one of the new cheap Nakzen watches out of curiousity. It isn't bad but i really hate fake dials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why buy a watch with fake dials then? Why not get a good one around the same price without them?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Why buy a watch with fake dials then? Why not get a good one around the same price without them?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


It was really cheap and i ordered without looking that good.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

m3ga said:


> It was really cheap and i ordered without looking that good.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


How cheap?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a Miyota 8215 failing me on a Citizen NY0040 but have never ever had a problem if either a 7S26 or a NH35.
They shouldn't have left the picture with that movement there.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

The cheap Nakzen is around 10$ , it looks nice but if you do not take the time to read entirely the listing you won't see that fake dials are used, when this is clearly said (it sometimes is). From what i see case is alloy, but quartz movement should be from Seiko, this helps  I could not see anything describing enough to tell that dials are fake. it says dial is ingenious though  Also strap is supposedly leather bu i guess only one part of it is, due to the pattern being used. https://www.ali_xpress.com/store/pr...e72iaCCp1&spm=a2g1x.12024536.slider_3960742.0


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

cuica said:


> I had a Miyota 8215 failing me on a Citizen NY0040 but have never ever had a problem if either a 7S26 or a NH35.
> They shouldn't have left the picture with that movement there.


Current listing on GearBest doesn't show movement.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

cuica said:


> They shouldn't have left the picture with that movement there.


Re the Guanqin GJ16034. For clarity, Ali HAVE used images in a few listings clearly showing the NH35A. Gearbest haven't at all - so winning a Dispute with Gearbest could be unlikely (especially as some have left a few, albeit in the minority, reviews mentioning the Miyota). You might have more luck winning a Dispute with Aliexpress over this.

It doesn't help my long-held suspicion that Chinese vendors tend to give inaccurate information just to get a sale.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1251 ~10$






Forsining automatic watch ~17$






Spovan Blade Altimeter/Thermometer/Weather Forecast functions ~30$


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> The cheap Nakzen is around 10$ , it looks nice but if you do not take the time to read entirely the listing you won't see that fake dials are used, when this is clearly said (it sometimes is). From what i see case is alloy, but quartz movement should be from Seiko, this helps  I could not see anything describing enough to tell that dials are fake. it says dial is ingenious though  Also strap is supposedly leather bu i guess only one part of it is, due to the pattern being used. https://www.ali_xpress.com/store/pr...e72iaCCp1&spm=a2g1x.12024536.slider_3960742.0


If you want to try out some really cheap watches that look quite good, and seem to have pretty good reviews too. Here's a couple. Both have stainless steel cases.

Yazole 332
£3.48 ($4.49)
http://soo.gd/mJQJ

Kingnuos 1853
£4.85 - £5.82 ($6.25 - $7.50)
Leather or stainless steel
http://soo.gd/B4KF









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Gordak said:


> Current listing on GearBest doesn't show movement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk





thetimelord said:


> Re the Guanqin GJ16034. For clarity, Ali HAVE used images in a few listings clearly showing the NH35A. Gearbest haven't at all - so winning a Dispute with Gearbest could be unlikely (especially as some have left a few, albeit in the minority, reviews mentioning the Miyota). You might have more luck winning a Dispute with Aliexpress over this.
> 
> It doesn't help my long-held suspicion that Chinese vendors tend to give inaccurate information just to get a sale.


Mine was bought last week and it's clearly a NH36 (mobile screenshot):










Stock photo of a NH36:










Stock photo of a Miyota 8215:


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

cuica said:


> Mine was bought last week and it's clearly a NH36 (mobile screenshot):


Looks as though Gearbest's mobile site shows different images to desktop (which I use). Will let the recipient know and edit my comment "elsewhere".

I still suspect Gearbest may point to Reviews in their defence, but I'd still open a ticket and pursue it, anyway.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

thetimelord said:


> Just noticed (re the Guanqin GJ16034 on Gearbest) that their reviews DO mention Miyota (sort the reviews Most Recent here and you'll see them).
> 
> All the Youtube reviews I watched mentioned the Seiko NH36A. Bad luck  Not even sure if you could specify which movement you want when you order to get round it, doubt it. Given Miyota is mentioned in reviews it makes the chances of winning a Dispute less likely as well.
> 
> ...


I got mine from Gearbest in June this year and it came with a Seiko NH36A:



















It's one my favorite Chinese watches and gets a lot of wrist time. Perhaps the most, even beating my Parnis watches which goes to show how much I love this watch! I just can't get past the lovely silver sunburst effect the dial has. Looks absolutely beautiful!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Received the Skmei 1368, homage of the Nixon Base black pvd:









It's simply unusable  following are 3 pics: under a very bright artificial light, then in a room w/ normal lighting, and finally in the dark with backlight on...

Is the battery almost dead and why it's unreadable? Or do other owners also have it and that's the normal behavior for this model?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cMhcDHJb 8.49€ on 11.11 sale (got it at this price on eBay)


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

manchette said:


> The cheap Nakzen is around 10$ , it looks nice but if you do not take the time to read entirely the listing you won't see that fake dials are used, when this is clearly said (it sometimes is). From what i see case is alloy, but quartz movement should be from Seiko, this helps  I could not see anything describing enough to tell that dials are fake. it says dial is ingenious though  Also strap is supposedly leather bu i guess only one part of it is, due to the pattern being used. https://www.ali_xpress.com/store/pr...e72iaCCp1&spm=a2g1x.12024536.slider_3960742.0


What's the point in Meigeer having a "Premium" brand and then putting the name on fake junk like that!

Sent from my Nokia 3210 using T9


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> How cheap?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Around 8 euro

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

thetimelord said:


> Looks as though Gearbest's mobile site shows different images to desktop (which I use). Will let the recipient know and edit my comment "elsewhere".
> 
> I still suspect Gearbest may point to Reviews in their defence, but I'd still open a ticket and pursue it, anyway.


Maybe they changed the listing and there's a new series of 16034s that now use the Miyota.
I went to check if the desktop matches and it does (crossing my fingers). Remind you that this was from last weeks promo:


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rista said:


> Although it's hard to say what it really looks like when some of the pics they use are photoshopped Rolex, at least that wrist shot definitely is. I'm not sure why do they have to resort to that.


As I remarked on the Starking thread in f72, if they've saved money on designers by copying someone else's design, why not save on photographers too? Even the photos that are presumably of their actual watch are photoshopped between color variations.

Also, I pay little attention to subs so don't know the tells by which they can be authenticated. To those who know, does that look like an actual Rolex that was photoshopped in an incomplete and sloppy attempt to deceive as to the brand that offers it, or a fake Rolex that was photoshopped in an incomplete and sloppy attempt to hide evidence? I'd like to think the former, since while still malfeasance, it's markedly less criminal.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> I was looking for a decent looking two tone sub for so long and finally ordered a Peter Lee a few days ago even though it was a bit meh and now I see this. Although it's hard to say what it really looks like when some of the pics they use are photoshopped Rolex, at least that wrist shot definitely is. I'm not sure why do they have to resort to that.


It seems the SK has stamped tin end links, which is very obvious, even seen from the front as there's an extra (and uneven) link visible inside the lugs. The pics with the beautiful solid end links must be photoshopped genuine Rolex pictures.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> I got mine from Gearbest in June this year and it came with a Seiko NH36A:
> 
> It's one my favorite Chinese watches and gets a lot of wrist time. Perhaps the most, even beating my Parnis watches which goes to show how much I love this watch! I just can't get past the lovely silver sunburst effect the dial has. Looks absolutely beautiful!


Tintin82, what's the lug width of this watch?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

As far as I can tell, up until very, very recently, everyone who ordered this watch did indeed receive one with an NH35A movement in it. It seems fairer (to me), then, to assume that someone along the line has been slow or bad at updating info, than it is to conclude that that the vendor is intentionally lying to induce more sales.

Also, not to minimize the disappointed expectations, which are, well, disappointing, the 8215 is a widely respected movement too. Yes, it has some detractors, but the watch is still an outsized value. Not, not as much of a bargain as the marketing might have led you to believe, and not excusable misinformation, but still a terrific watch for the price paid.

One can still come out of this feeling net positive, if one so chooses (though the disappointment is completely understandable).



thetimelord said:


> Re the Guanqin GJ16034.
> 
> It doesn't help my long-held suspicion that Chinese vendors tend to give inaccurate information just to get a sale.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> As far as I can tell, up until very, very recently, everyone who ordered this watch did indeed receive one with an NH35A movement in it. It seems fairer (to me), then, to assume that someone along the line has been slow or bad at updating info, than it is to conclude that that the vendor is intentionally lying to induce more sales.
> 
> Also, not to minimize the disappointed expectations, which are, well, disappointing, the 8215 is a widely respected movement too. Yes, it has some detractors, but the watch is still an outsized value. Not, not as much of a bargain as the marketing might have led you to believe, and not excusable misinformation, but still a terrific watch for the price paid.
> 
> One can still come out of this feeling net positive, if one so chooses (though the disappointment is completely understandable).


Re my comment about inaccurate information/Chinese vendors trying to make a sale:

That's why I mentioned the Nakzen Pagoda (which I'm waiting on - as well as the Guanqin/Nomos homage). That, too, has inaccurate reviews mentioning Sapphire Crystal (or at least did) and still mentions Sapphire once in the re-listing (the Pre-Order Ali link mentioned a few days ago).







I didn't order the GJ16034, was just passing the information on from a recipient on the thread I made elsewhere on the 'net.

Turns out the Gearbest listing (desktop site) DOES have a picture of the movement but I can't see it clearly - I don't think it's enough evidence for a Dispute.








It's certainly not the first, or the last, Chinese listing with conflicting information (the majority of Gearbest's reviews comment on the NH35A - and it's in every Youtube review I've seen) - even Amazon do this at times. Though with Amazon, at least you can contact them to edit any misleading info. And, of course, Amazon's Customer Service is much better.

Edit: Re the recipient's disappointment with the Miyota 8215 - think it's the lack of hacking that's the main issue for them. Personally, I wouldn't be too upset - I have lower expectations with Chinese purchases, and I'd take into consideration the price paid.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> As far as I can tell, up until very, very recently, everyone who ordered this watch did indeed receive one with an NH35A movement in it. It seems fairer (to me), then, to assume that someone along the line has been slow or bad at updating info, than it is to conclude that that the vendor is intentionally lying to induce more sales.
> 
> Also, not to minimize the disappointed expectations, which are, well, disappointing, the 8215 is a widely respected movement too. Yes, it has some detractors, but the watch is still an outsized value. Not, not as much of a bargain as the marketing might have led you to believe, and not excusable misinformation, but still a terrific watch for the price paid.
> 
> One can still come out of this feeling net positive, if one so chooses (though the disappointment is completely understandable).


To throw a little gasoline on the fire, unless I missed something, the Gearbest description only promises an "Automatic Self-Wind Movement," even in response to the very direct question in the product FAQ. The Seiko movement is a very fine example of an automatic self-wind movement, but it is not what is described (even if it is in the photos).

I wonder if the typical Gearbest watch buyer is also a watch forum member.

And I've never had an issue with an 8215. I expect most people have not.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> Anyone please.
> Does anybody has this? I am really interested, and would like to hear some feedback(movement, experience, quality,...)
> https://............/ya3pczrs
> 
> ...


I've got it, the movement is a low beat ETA clone with GMT complication. It runs very accurate and adjusts well, the polishing on the case has some minor glitches that the Corgeut three hand watch didn't have. Fitting a steel bracelet is a challenge, I had to drill four extra lug holes to fix that. The pepsi bezel looked a little too pale to me, so I swapped it for a black one I ordered later on. These watches have fairly weak and uneven lume, but the daylight cosmetics of the luminous material is very good, nicely white. The crystal is real sapphire, double domed, just like the three hand version. It has a pretty nice dial, however I always miss the domed shape on these cheaper ones, which gives it just that little extra to the eye for detail. The leather strap is pretty thin, and didn't fit my 7.3" wrist all too well.

I've already written a thing or two on the board here about this watch:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/corgeut-black-bay-gmt-homage-4768141-post46934497.html#post46934497
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/parnis-v-alpha-v-corgeut-gmt-4778293-post46994283.html#post46994283
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/parnis-v-alpha-v-corgeut-gmt-4778293-post46999541.html#post46999541


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Sekaro's Omega homage is back!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-Sekaro-Mens-High-Quality-Mechanical-Wristwatch-Watches-Men-Top-Brand-Luxury-Business-full-steel-watch/32851263893.html









Only black, though









Looks like the ban on Alix's url is over ;-)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis;47306685Looks like the ban on Alix's url is over ;-)[/QUOTE said:


> Thank God. No more messing about with URL shorteners
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> Thank God. No more messing about with URL shorteners
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Might be due to my request then afterall...



> Hi,
> 
> To follow up on these postings:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post47171573.html#post47171573
> ...


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ale De Alis said:


> Sekaro's Omega homage is back!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-Sekaro-Mens-High-Quality-Mechanical-Wristwatch-Watches-Men-Top-Brand-Luxury-Business-full-steel-watch/32851263893.html
> 
> ...


I am very tempted. Any idea on the movement used in this one?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

baczajka said:


> I am very tempted. Any idea on the movement used in this one?


The usual suspects: DG2813 or ST16. I've just asked the seller, anyway.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ale De Alis said:


> The usual suspects: DG2813 or ST16. I've just asked the seller, anyway.


Great. Keep us posted.


----------



## lieu01 (Sep 24, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Sekaro's Omega homage is back!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-Sekaro-Mens-High-Quality-Mechanical-Wristwatch-Watches-Men-Top-Brand-Luxury-Business-full-steel-watch/32851263893.html
> 
> ...


I would really like to hear a review of this watch. It might be worth buying and swapping the crystal. I wonder what you could do to increase the water resistance.

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ale De Alis said:


> Sekaro's Omega homage is back!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-Sekaro-Mens-High-Quality-Mechanical-Wristwatch-Watches-Men-Top-Brand-Luxury-Business-full-steel-watch/32851263893.html
> 
> ...


What does the crown on the left do? Some sort of fake release valve?


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Tintin82, what's the lug width of this watch?


20mm


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

baczajka said:


> What does the crown on the left do? Some sort of fake release valve?


You nailed it. It just exists to look good.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Tintin82, what's the lug width of this watch?


The lug width is 20mm and here it is with one of my 20mm Nato's:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> The usual suspects: DG2813 or ST16. I've just asked the seller, anyway.


In another thread from this year, the Seller confirmed a DG2813.

I have one watch with a DG2803, and another with a TY2806 (ST1612), so a really small sample size. The Dixmont is marginally smoother and more accurate than the Sea-Gull.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Another benefit is the thermonuclear bi-directional rotor winding.


ROTFLOL

Nearly choked with laughter on my Morning Coffee with that comment 

Regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> The lug width is 20mm and here it is with one of my 20mm Nato's:


These watches also look good on a Perlon but I have lost the picture on mine on one and the strap got a bit worn and frayed as it was well used, not only on this watch, so I binned it so I can't repeat the photo until I get a new strap :-s

It is a shame if they no longer fit a sapphire crystal and the Seiko NH36 movement though as that devalues the watch slightly IMHO

** I had a bit of a firkle, and I believe that the version on Gear Best is different to the one on AliX! The version on Alix seems to be the original, with Sapphire Crystal and the SII NH36a movement, the GB version says it has a Hardlex Crystal? And the movement is not qualified apart from automatic, maker not quoted and from the replies they would seem to be evasive to me. My thoughts, buy the AliX version or don't bother! **

Regards
Jim


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

I am starting to understand the Pre-Order for 11/11. I pre-ordered the starking AM0194, yesterday it was around $37. Then today price slightly dropped at $36. I guess that the more people Pre-Order, more discount there is. In any case if I don't buy the watch on 11/11, the Pre-Order deposit can be refund. When they launched Pre-Order, I thought that prices were not that great. I guess that the closer we get to 11/11, better prices will be. I love my starking Am0184 so much, I'll get more starking.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Has there been any talk with regard to this Guanqin "Dodecahedron" (hey, it's easier to remember than the reference number!) no longer having a sapphire crystal? As far as I understood it, that complaint was with regard to the Nakzen Pagoda. There had been a comment a while back about YouTube reviewer OFD Dunlap testing this watch for a sapphire crystal, and finding that it didn't have one, but I'm not sure he did it right . . . I have more confidence in the JustOneMoreWatch methodology (comparing the Guanqin against a known sapphire crystal vs. a known hardlex crystal), which determined that it did have a sapphire crystal.

At any rate, I don't think there's been talk of the Dodecahedron losing its sapphire.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> It is a shame if they no longer fit a sapphire crystal and the Seiko NH36 movement though as that devalues the watch slightly IMHO
> 
> Regards
> Jim


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I don't think the pre-order discount works that way, as there's no mention of any such pricing mechanism/promotion. I'd expect that the price differential you're seeing may be due to fluctuations in exchange rate, or (if this is the case), from looking at the price on an app vs. on a web browser.

p.s. that's a good price on the AM0194



Le_Zouave said:


> I am starting to understand the Pre-Order for 11/11. I pre-ordered the starking AM0194, yesterday it was around $37. Then today price slightly dropped at $36. I guess that the more people Pre-Order, more discount there is.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

GUANQIN GJ16034
£41.88 ($54.02)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ei1CiPX


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Has there been any talk with regard to this Guanqin "Dodecahedron" (hey, it's easier to remember than the reference number!) no longer having a sapphire crystal? As far as I understood it, that complaint was with regard to the Nakzen Pagoda. There had been a comment a while back about YouTube reviewer OFD Dunlap testing this watch for a sapphire crystal, and finding that it didn't have one, but I'm not sure he did it right . . . I have more confidence in the JustOneMoreWatch methodology (comparing the Guanqin against a known sapphire crystal vs. a known hardlex crystal), which determined that it did have a sapphire crystal.
> 
> At any rate, I don't think there's been talk of the Dodecahedron losing its sapphire.


I received this one quite recently. I can't test for sure if it's a sapphire glass. A "diamond Selector II" is on the way, i can test when I'll receive it (the same than justonemorewatch).
It's a nice watch, but I paid it more than the recent Gearbest promotion posted by houstonreal. The only thing that seem odd, is the rotor don't move freely. When I shake it, it move, but I can hardly make a full revolution of the rotor. I have to see if I don't use the manual wind it could run out of power. On the starking AM0184, the rotor can easily make several revolution but I know it's not the same movement.


----------



## puremoe (Aug 20, 2018)

puremoe said:


> Hey guys, can anyone identify what movement this Carnival has? Link below:
> 
> https://bit(remove this).ly/2OGxaa1 (Carnival 8024G)
> 
> ...


Bump on this. Anyone knows the movement on the Carnival watch?

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Might not be everybodies cup of tea, but these are great value for money:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DID...lgo_pvid=14355464-9e79-4aea-ae88-d59b7fa1c0cc

Especially during the 11/11 sale! The accuracy of the movement is superb, although not always straight out the box, but they adjust well and they are pretty immune to position changes. The pvd coating is great, the polishing is great. Last year I bought all non gold colour combination that exist, and they've all been great!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I saw this TPW, only in green though.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I saw this TPW, only in green though.

View attachment 135874635


double


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Might not be everybodies cup of tea, but these are great value for money:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DID...lgo_pvid=14355464-9e79-4aea-ae88-d59b7fa1c0cc
> 
> Especially during the 11/11 sale! The accuracy of the movement is superb, although not always straight out the box, but they adjust well and they are pretty immune to position changes. The pvd coating is great, the polishing is great. Last year I bought all non gold colour combination that exist, and they've all been great!


what movement is it? is it really perpetual and moonphase? omg omg :-s


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Techme said:


> You nailed it. It just exists to look good.


Bummer. I draw the line at fake valves and sub-dials. A shame it is a nice looking watch.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> In another thread from this year, the Seller confirmed a DG2813.
> 
> I have one watch with a DG2803, and another with a TY2806 (ST1612), so a really small sample size. The Dixmont is marginally smoother and more accurate than the Sea-Gull.


Seller confirms a DG2813 in this thread, too :-!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> These watches also look good on a Perlon but I have lost the picture on mine on one and the strap got a bit worn and frayed as it was well used, not only on this watch, so I binned it so I can't repeat the photo until I get a new strap :-s
> 
> It is a shame if they no longer fit a sapphire crystal and the Seiko NH36 movement though as that devalues the watch slightly IMHO
> 
> ...


Too late for me. I've already bought the Gear Best version (€35). I'll keep you updated!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Bummer. I draw the line at fake valves and sub-dials. A shame it is a nice looking watch.


Check this out! 
https://www.alpha-1993.com/en/Sporting/Alpha-Seamaster-automatic-watch-shop-1.html I didn't buy it just because it's too big for my wrist


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone know if there's anything like this on Ali? I absolutely love the design.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Has there been any talk with regard to this Guanqin "Dodecahedron" (hey, it's easier to remember than the reference number!) no longer having a sapphire crystal? As far as I understood it, that complaint was with regard to the Nakzen Pagoda. There had been a comment a while back about YouTube reviewer OFD Dunlap testing this watch for a sapphire crystal, and finding that it didn't have one, but I'm not sure he did it right . . . I have more confidence in the JustOneMoreWatch methodology (comparing the Guanqin against a known sapphire crystal vs. a known hardlex crystal), which determined that it did have a sapphire crystal.
> 
> At any rate, I don't think there's been talk of the Dodecahedron losing its sapphire.


What I think could be happening is that the cheaper version on Gear Best does not have the Sapphire crystal, which is stated on the site as Hardlex and the movement is non-specific, whereas the Version on AliX is the version that I have, that from the Water Drop Test would seem to be Sapphire and behaves the same as my Rotary that does state Sapphire and the movement is definitely a NH36a. (The other puzzle is I bought mine nearly six months ago from GB after the OneMoreWatch review?????????????? :think: )

After reading the questions about this watch I reviewed the adverts on GB and AliX and there are significant differences. I would advise anybody to read both carefully before they make a purchase.

Apart from that ohhenry1, I don't have a clue 

Best regards
Jim


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ale De Alis said:


> If you regulate it, ST16 can do a lot better! :-!
> Is Tiger Concepts reliable? I need a 30-31 mm dial but on Alix there's only a black submariner-style one o|


Ordered my dial on 10/16 and received it today 10/25. Very fast ship time IMO. Dial looks great and fits my Loreo ST-16 movement perfectly. Now just waiting on snowflake hands to convert my burple to a sort of blue black bay homage.

Also ordered a bezel insert from Tiger. Hopefully I will have the same fast shipping experience with that part as well.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> What I think could be happening is that the cheaper version on Gear Best does not have the Sapphire crystal, which is stated on the site as Hardlex and the movement is non-specific, whereas the Version on AliX is the version that I have, that from the Water Drop Test would seem to be Sapphire and behaves the same as my Rotary that does state Sapphire and the movement is definitely a NH36a. (The other puzzle is I bought mine nearly six months ago from GB after the OneMoreWatch review?????????????? :think: )
> 
> After reading the questions about this watch I reviewed the adverts on GB and AliX and there are significant differences. I would advise anybody to read both carefully before they make a purchase.
> 
> ...


Sometimes the factories downgrade the specs as the watches or brands establish a positive reputation. Obviously, they are trying to save bank, but I don't get their logic. I gues that's why they're mushroom brands. Eventually they become insignificant.

I don't take too much away from the water drop test these days. Especially since all sapphires (and mineral/hardlex crystals) are not created equally. Also factor in sapphire coating. For example, my Tisell sub, which is def sapphire, fails the water drop test. Whereas my Seiko SKX behaves like it's sapphire. I don't have a diamond tester, but they're good enough to satisfy me.

I would read the description thoroughly and the feedback too. I would also message the seller. If they lie, at least you have some recourse if you want to dispute.

I have been caught out before. Sometimes it's not the seller. They are the ones that are duped by the factory. But seriously they are selling watches. Many watches. How hard is it for them to do a little testing themselves? And I don't mean the ridiculous drill test in their promo videos!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Carnival SF8816
£41.45 ($53.18) https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/behLDU17

This won't be to everyone's taste. I personally like it, because it's a bit different though. It has a retro feel to it. I actually own this one.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

First impressions of my Parnis Daytona Homage:

Ordered on 9/29 received 10/25. (Did not order on Ali because a best offer of $85 was accepted on EBay)

I find the finishing on the case as nice as the other affordable brands I am used to. Case is polished only.

The bracelet appears to be pretty nice. Links appear to be solid with screws to adjust. Bracelet is brushed finish with center links that are polished. I have a 6.5" wrist and had to take out all links for it to fit, but it fits well. No rattle at all on this bracelet. The clasp is my only complaint. It is a bit chunky and it is difficult to fit my hand in and out because of what seems to be a smaller opening capacity. I could do without the Parnis engraving as well. I ordered a glide lock Rolex style clasp from Ali that I think will work to replace the Parnis clasp.

Crystal is indeed sapphire according to my diamond tester.

Crown does not screw down. Pushers do screw down.

The true chronograph function works perfectly. Hands reset quickly and correctly.

Lume is present on the hour markers and hands. It is weak IMO.

Case diameter is 39mm. 13mm thick. Lug width is 20mm. Lug to lug is 46.5mm. Watch sits nicely on my wimpy wrist.

I am happy with the purchase. I would give it a 4+/5. 5/5 if the clasp was better.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Might not be everybodies cup of tea, but these are great value for money:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DID...lgo_pvid=14355464-9e79-4aea-ae88-d59b7fa1c0cc
> 
> Especially during the 11/11 sale! The accuracy of the movement is superb, although not always straight out the box, but they adjust well and they are pretty immune to position changes. The pvd coating is great, the polishing is great. Last year I bought all non gold colour combination that exist, and they've all been great!


Can you please post a few photographs of the watch? That moon looks like a superb representation!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the detailed review, and all the photos!

They made such a big deal about calling it a 39mm watch that I'm disappointed to hear it actually measures 40mm.

All the same, looks like it was a great pick up!



baczajka said:


> First impressions of my Parnis Daytona Homage:
> 
> Case diameter is 40mm. 13mm thick. Lug width is 20mm. Lug to lug is 46.5mm. Watch sits nicely on my wimpy wrist.
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for the detailed review, and all the photos!
> 
> They made such a big deal about calling it a 39mm watch that I'm disappointed to hear it actually measures 40mm.
> 
> ...


It actually is 39mm. This case is difficult to measure because of the pushers and crown. I revised my post.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks good! Thanks for the review. Which eBay seller did you use?



baczajka said:


> First impressions of my Parnis Daytona Homage:
> 
> Ordered on 9/29 received 10/25. (Did not order on Ali because a best offer of $85 was accepted on EBay)
> 
> ...


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> whereas the Version on AliX is the version that I have, that from the Water Drop Test would seem to be Sapphire and behaves the same as my Rotary that does state Sapphire and the movement is definitely a NH36a. (The other puzzle is I bought mine nearly six months ago from GB after the OneMoreWatch review???????????[/Q
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


I ordered mine on GB late September and received it early this week : NH36a and while I can't be certain it's sapphire glass, water drop behave like on my starking watch (and should be sapphire) while it behave differently from my Dom watch that should have mineral glass.
It's really common to see typo in Chinese seller description. There is only fasttech that make standardized in-house photoshoot, with trained eyes default are easily spotted. But gearbest use manufacturer pictures and manufacturers make typos all the time.
Tldr; the twelve facet Guanqin from gearbest have NH36a for sure and most likely sapphire glass.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Break 5109 ~20$






Digital Skmei 1206 ~10$






Skmei 9135 chronograph ~18$


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Velez84 said:


> Looks good! Thanks for the review. Which eBay seller did you use?


greenstars0614


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> Same quality and feel on the wrist, so I like them the same. Just personal preference for looks, depending on the rest of the outfit for the day. I think they are a steal for under $150.


Changed my mind. Rose gold with black ceramic bezel is my favorite. 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## aclaz (Aug 13, 2018)

brandon\ said:


> I laughed out loud at this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really looks odd as an outline it doesn't look like a wolf, but it is an emblem from Game of Thrones

Sent from my F3216 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> GUANQIN GJ16034
> £41.88 ($54.02)
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ei1CiPX


Cheaper on Gearbest - $37.16 ($49.16 - $12 in-cart additional discount) (Add a small item for around $1 and save an additional $3 !)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

baczajka said:


> greenstars0614


Can vouch for Greenstars. Good seller which is reflected in their feedback.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Techme said:


> baczajka said:
> 
> 
> > greenstars0614
> ...


Thanks guys!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

baczajka said:


> First impressions of my Parnis Daytona Homage:
> 
> Ordered on 9/29 received 10/25. (Did not order on Ali because a best offer of $85 was accepted on EBay)
> 
> ...


Nice one, what movement have? And do you have link?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

goberm said:


> what movement is it? is it really perpetual and moonphase? omg omg :-s


Hahaha, no, that would be great huh, a pretty well done homage of a 100,000 dollar watch that gets practically the same job done. The exact manufacture of the movement is not clear to me, it isn't based upon a Hattori NH, neither does it look like a Miyota (or Miyoda as the adverts say, and also mention imported Japanes, which I doubt) No, it's a simple 24h dial with a sun and a moon image that isn't half as nice as the photoshopped image on Aliexpress. However, what IS very nice is the subdial spacing, which is almost as large as on the genuine AP. Also, the month is not moved by the movement, but has to be set by a pusher each month.. Not so bad, thinking most movements need this done at least every two months, but setting the date correct. There are more functions incorrect or not present, such as the leap year, which is printed on the 12h subdial, but there is no hand there indicating it. Another 'flaw' is the seconds hand, which should have been a week hand, and the chapter ring, which represents weeks and counts to 52. It would have perhaps been better if Didun had decided to print numerals counting to 60 there, which corresponds to the function of the hand. The date and the day of the week do really work as they should.

Other than that, the watch has simple mineral glass, fairly weak lume and there are some sharp edges here and there. On the bright side, these sharp edges are there because the metal is shaped very accurate and sharp, polishing is done very well and brushed/sanded surfaces are really square and flat. And the PVD coated ones barely scratch, it is a durable coating. Since the subdials are so small they are pretty hard to read, and I can not be too fussed about the way they, and especially the faux moonphase looks as it's barely noticeable. The crown is a screw down type and the bezel actually has the characteristic visible gasket under it.



tintin82 said:


> Can you please post a few photographs of the watch? That moon looks like a superb representation!


Yeah, sadly that is a photoshopped picture. IRL it looks like the few dozen other ones on Aliexpress, with the simple images off a quarter moon and some stars, and a simple sun. It's no shame at all on the other hand as it is overshadowed by the gorgeous dial and glimmer of the casing, these subdials are quite small to notice anyway. For a 70 dollar watch it is down right amazing if you ask me!

Some real life pictures...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

That looks like a million bucks right there. Nice!



BalooSD said:


> Changed my mind. Rose gold with black ceramic bezel is my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

goberm said:


> what movement is it? is it really perpetual and moonphase? omg omg :-s


The old version of this watch used a Sea-Gull TY2876 (ST1652), and the new version uses the Dixmont Guangzhou DG3847B (8347). Neither movement has an actual moon phase complication, but instead employs a Sun/Moon 24-hour dial. At least on the old model, the month needed to be changed manually, using a recessed pusher.

*Sea-Gull TY2876*















*Dixmont DG3847B*


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Oh man, those Parnis Daytonas look fantastic and they're 39mm too! Can't wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

In mine it appears to have the Seagull movement then. 

My collection, minus the silver with black dial that my brother borrowed from me...


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> In mine it appears to have the Seagull movement then.
> 
> My collection, minus the silver with black dial that my brother borrowed from me...


i don't know if seagull has movement with day, month, date and moonphase, please correct me if i'm wrong 
i only know 4 windows moonphase from seagull is only chronograph moonphase as st19 series or m199s and it looks different at back


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

goberm said:


> i don't know if seagull has movement with day, month, date and moonphase, please correct me if i'm wrong
> i only know 4 windows moonphase from seagull is only chronograph moonphase as st19 series or m199s and it looks different at back
> View attachment 13589441


It was pointed out on the last page...



HoustonReal said:


> The old version of this watch used a Sea-Gull TY2876 (ST1652), and the new version uses the Dixmont Guangzhou DG3847B (8347). Neither movement has an actual moon phase complication, but instead employs a Sun/Moon 24-hour dial. At least on the old model, the month needed to be changed manually, using a recessed pusher.
> 
> *Sea-Gull TY2876*
> View attachment 13589239
> ...


Seagull is one of (or perhaps the) the largest movement manufacturers in the world, and apparently do have this in their catalogue too.


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Cheaper on Gearbest - $37.16 ($49.16 - $12 in-cart additional discount) (Add a small item for around $1 and save an additional $3 !)


I did just that. Hoping it'll arrive with NH36...

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> It was pointed out on the last page...
> 
> Seagull is one of (or perhaps the) the largest movement manufacturers in the world, and apparently do have this in their catalogue too.


thank you for correcting me, i didn't see HoustonReal's post or last page to be honest 
yes, you're right, as one of the biggest seagull has perpetual, minute repeater, moonphase, tourbillon in their premium collection like Seagull ST9250G


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I had no idea either, thank HoustonReal.

It would make this forum much more powerful if it had a brand-model-movement database add on...


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Royal oak hommage 3-hander also

does anyone have one of these 2-tine ones to show a pic of?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DID...936.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2c372e0eTgZ0wp


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

I bought this watch when it was available on site (miyota and sapphire crystal version)
Pros:
The crystal is actual sapphire
The bezel is aluminum with lume dot on top. 
Case is pretty good quality no sharp edges or anything. 
Bracelet don't feel cheap at all like many other Chinese watches. 
There is divers extension (gonna get on it later). 
Lume is bright it don't last very long
Dial detailed very nicely.

Cons
Only 3meters rated AND IT HAS helium valve which I think Ofc don't WORK
Same goes for divers extension what's the point and it's very difficult to open hurt my fingers opening diver extension. 
Sekaro branding on dial is very shiny seems cheap to me. 
Alot of glare on crystal 
Bezel got some play to it.

If you wanna get this watch get the waves dial version I regret not getting thay but this one is pretty awesome too 









Sent from my COL-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gordak said:


> I did just that. Hoping it'll arrive with NH36...
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


I've never seen a GJ16034 with any other movement, besides the NH36A.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> I had no idea either, thank HoustonReal.
> 
> It would make this forum much more powerful if it had a brand-model-movement database add on...


There was an attempt to build a homage database, but WUS admins couldn't/wouldn't allow the OP to keep updating the original post after 2 weeks. It seems like they are able to do it for project watch threads. Currently, there is no way to set up a continually updated database/spreadsheet type post, at least not for a normal member.

Caliber Corner is a good resource, if not totally comprehensive.


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

This is a pic from one of the most recent buyer reviews from GB of said Guanqin. Waiting on 2 of these incoming any time now as gifts so will let you know what movement is in mine when they arrive.

I already own black and white variants with NH36.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

JustUK said:


> View attachment 13589561
> 
> 
> This is a pic from one of the most recent buyer reviews from GB of said Guanqin. Waiting on 2 of these incoming any time now as gifts so will let you know what movement is in mine when they arrive.
> ...


Many thanks for the proof! As I thought they have changed the movement from SII to Miyota! :-(

Which apart from hacking is not a bad thing but I wish that they had been clear about the change, but it is typical that they don't tell anybody and I would bet that the Crystal is no longer Sapphire but testing it is difficult :think:

Now I wonder if this is just GB or is it AliX too? AliX still have the old advert and the old price. But the GB price for a beater watch with a Miyota movement is not bad! I have two watches with that movement and they are great. I may even buy one on the GB deal just for the pure Hell of it and yes, before you ask I am that sad :-d

As an aside on Movements, I have been running a Stock un-adjusted NH35a in a cheap DOM against my Starking with their Hi-Beat movement. It may or may not be a surprise but the Starking while not being 100% is better. Both are within spec but the Starking is running about +4/5 secs in 24hrs over two weeks while the DOM is around +14/15secs over the same period.

What I plan on doing now is running a Miyota 2000 series against the NH35 from a different watch for two weeks and see what happens, I have them in my dual Watch Winder running side by side. I am as pleased as punch with the Starking and not upset by the DOM as I bought it to learn how to adjust/service automatic movements so the fact it is gaining gives me a target to improve! |>

Now how sad is this? :roll: If I buy another Guanquin on the GB deal, I could run the pair of them against each other and see what happens. Don't hold you breath though, about 4 weeks to get to me, then a week or so to let the new watch settle down, then a two week test! By the way I am just considering it, but if I get a lot of interest then I may do it!

Best regards
Jim

PS my testing is what it is, I run the watches against Internet Time and I update before I set or take a reading The watches are in an Excelvan dual winder.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

Hi

Does anyone know if there's a homage to this NOMOS Glashütte Metro Datum Mens Watch?

Thanks


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just received my Nakzen SL1006G today. It's a great looking watch for the price. The strap isn't great though, so I got a perlon one for it instead.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

That Nakzen on perlon looks really nice and I don't have a dress watch...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

... but you will in 2-3 weeks? 


cuica said:


> That Nakzen on perlon looks really nice and I don't have a dress watch...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

If that strap is from the same supplier I bought mine from, it is not perlon but regular nylon, I wonder how well it will keep its shape. It's very thick which is nice (real perlon feels almost like cardboard) and the buckle is excellent, very strong. A good strap for the price (even if I end up tossing the strap because it has lost shape, the buckle is worth it)


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> ... but you will in 2-3 weeks?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Most probably, will think it over the weekend. I had plans to buy a watch next week.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> ......I would bet that the Crystal is no longer Sapphire but testing it is difficult :think:


Not-at-all!!!

A diamond selector, costs you less than 10 dollars and will tell you whether it is sapphire in a jiffy!
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...SB_20181026054334&SearchText=diamond+selector


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Not-at-all!!!
> 
> A diamond selector, costs you less than 10 dollars and will tell you whether it is sapphire in a jiffy!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...SB_20181026054334&SearchText=diamond+selector


Are these things any good?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Are these things any good?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yes, GREAT!! The difference between sapphire and mineral is night and day on these things...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Yes, GREAT!! The difference between sapphire and mineral is night and day on these things...


Just order this one:

Professional High Accuracy LED Diamond Tester Jewelry Gem Selector Test Pen Tool #Y51#
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b5MOJLcH

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

You won't regret it, this is so inexpensive and imo a tool every cheap Chinese watch buyer should have to check the sellers honesty.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

In this thread I mentioned it before, and showed the difference, and users followed it up keeping the sellers honest:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/semdu-tuna-first-impressions-4731969-post46475257.html#post46475257


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Not-at-all!!!
> 
> A diamond selector, costs you less than 10 dollars and will tell you whether it is sapphire in a jiffy!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...SB_20181026054334&SearchText=diamond+selector


Yes I know what you mean, but I want to know if the crystal the seller said it had got was correct before I buy, my main difficulty is that for me verifying it here is really, really difficult as I don't have the watch in my hands, which is what I meant, but I was not clear on that I suppose.

I read the reviews of people who bought this watch when I did months ago and some tested it with one of those devices and confirmed it was sapphire. That was good enough for me and my pathetic subsequent test with a water droplet did sort of confirm it. Moving on to today and if you read the reviews on the GB site, some reviewers are saying that they have tested the Crystal and it is not sapphire. Some others have asked if the crystal is sapphire or Hardlex which is a Seiko trade name for a hardened mineral crystal of some description and the sellers are saying that it is Hardlex??? Which honestly I would think you should take with a pinch of salt about the size of a house brick. :think:

Right now I am convinced that the spec on these watches has been changed! The movement on them must now be the Miyota and I am pretty sure the crystal is now some sort of mineral, but not sapphire or Hardlex! I can understand why people get frustrated as for one thing the language barrier does not work in our favour.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 0931 ~12$






Holuns JY006 ~30$






Links are in the video descriptions 
Check my channel for more reviews and subscribe.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

dw1987uk said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a homage to this NOMOS Glashütte Metro Datum Mens Watch?
> 
> ...


I recently got this Feice homage to the Nomos Metro. It doesn't have the power reserve indicator though...








Link: ??FM506????-???

And then there's this Sea-Gull, but it has the case of the Tangente...









Sea-Gull automatic wrist watch ST17 Bauhaus edition 2016


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

This, a true 20ATM waterproof watch, all buttons are screw down, very accurate movement, real sapphire crystal at the front, nice sunburst dial, it's a steal at the price it is on 11-11!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wat...dc-47df-b739-b63ea6f31230&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

doubled again...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> I had no idea either, thank HoustonReal.
> 
> It would make this forum much more powerful if it had a brand-model-movement database add on...


Not sure we need one since we have Houston Real.  |>



Brightling007 said:


> This, a true 20ATM waterproof watch, all buttons are screw down, very accurate movement, real sapphire crystal at the front, nice sunburst dial, it's a steal at the price it is on 11-11!


"Oyster Perpetual" has been a Rolex trademark for a long, long time. Technically not much different than falsely printing "Rolex" on the dial, and also technically illegal to export to the United States (and likely many other countries) though of course I'm sure that it is.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Yes I know what you mean, but I want to know if the crystal the seller said it had got was correct before I buy, my main difficulty is that for me verifying it here is really, really difficult as I don't have the watch in my hands, which is what I meant, but I was not clear on that I suppose.
> 
> I read the reviews of people who bought this watch when I did months ago and some tested it with one of those devices and confirmed it was sapphire. That was good enough for me and my pathetic subsequent test with a water droplet did sort of confirm it. Moving on to today and if you read the reviews on the GB site, some reviewers are saying that they have tested the Crystal and it is not sapphire. Some others have asked if the crystal is sapphire or Hardlex which is a Seiko trade name for a hardened mineral crystal of some description and the sellers are saying that it is Hardlex??? Which honestly I would think you should take with a pinch of salt about the size of a house brick. :think:
> 
> ...


When the reissue batch came out a few months ago, they were clearly marked "SAPPHIRE", both in text on the dial, and a sticker. If neither was on the watch you received, I would assume Nakzen has changed their specifications. Unfortunately, Nakzen seems to be determined to ruin their reputation as a higher quality brand of Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company. In the past, all their models have had stainless steel cases and Japanese movements, most with sapphire crystals. Now they want to compete in the $10 to $30 price range, and have abandoned their focus on the Japanese market. DOM has seen similar brand repositioning in the past year, with alloy cases and low water resistance becoming commonplace.

"Hardlex", while a Seiko trademarked name, has become a Chinese common term for hardened mineral crystal. Similarly, most Americans ask for a "Kleenex", when any facial tissue is acceptable.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Received the Skmei 1368, homage of the Nixon Base black pvd:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Second of the few digitals I ordered to wear at night: the Xinjia XJ715.

This time the display is really spot on! Time is very crisp and in big digits, no extra fuss like date etc. (just the weekday in the fun graph above) and most of all excellent green backlight!

But unfortunately the size is ridiculous this time  the dial (silver border) is 20 x 25 mm!! the lcd display itself is 15 x 15 mm... pursuing my investigations on the perfect digital watch for sleep...

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Me6vhXj 4.66€ on 11.11 sale (I paid 7.6€ its regular price)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

It looks like the *Gearbest Sale* (in-cart discount) has changed from an additional $3 off for every $10 spent, to *an additional $6 off for every $20 spent*. Applies to all watches (anything in Fashion), and takes additional money off sale and clearance items, as well as regularly priced merchandise.

For the biggest savings, try to get as close to a $20 increment as possible ($20, $40, $60, $80, etc.)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm getting worse than that, unfortunately. Just tested it on two watches, and all I got was a flat $8 off $40. That's not $8 off every $40, mind you, just a single $8 discount. Anyone getting better than that?

Looks like the joyride might be over? Hope everyone interested bought while the getting was good!


HoustonReal said:


> It looks like the *Gearbest Sale* (in-cart discount) has changed from an additional $3 off for every $10 spent, to *an additional $6 off for every $20 spent*. Applies to all watches (anything in Fashion), and takes additional money off sale and clearance items, as well as regularly priced merchandise.
> 
> For the biggest savings, try to get as close to a $20 increment as possible ($20, $40, $60, $80, etc.)


Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm getting worse than that, unfortunately. Just tested it on two watches, and all I got was a flat $8 off $40. That's not $8 off every $40, mind you, just a single $8 discount. Anyone getting better than that?
> 
> Looks like the joyride might be over? Hope everyone interested bought while the getting was good!
> 
> Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


I just tried it a couple of hours ago on two watches, and it gave me $24 off $80.87, but now just $8. That sucks!

Maybe they'll have a better deal for 11.11? Here's hoping for rational marketing.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Added 4 cadisens in cart, 168€, 7€ discount


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I tried a few days ago at work for a $62.99 green Cardisen. The discount was $18 off but I didn't buy. No idea currently as I have been buying too many watches and must stop for a few weeks.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> "Oyster Perpetual" has been a Rolex trademark for a long, long time. Technically not much different than falsely printing "Rolex" on the dial, and also technically illegal to export to the United States (and likely many other countries) though of course I'm sure that it is.


I guess Rolex themselves are not too fussed about it, or maybe haven't discovered, although this Loreo wach has been around for ages now. On the Corgeut Black Bay homages Tudor managed to have them remove the trademark rose engraving on the crown.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

jovame said:


> I recently got this Feice homage to the Nomos Metro. It doesn't have the power reserve indicator though...
> View attachment 13590399
> 
> 
> ...


Hi,

Thanks, that looks like a very close match. Do you know if it's available anywhere on AliEx? I've looked but can't seem to find anything.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> I guess Rolex themselves are not too fussed about it, or maybe haven't discovered, although this Loreo wach has been around for ages now. On the Corgeut Black Bay homages Tudor managed to have them remove the trademark rose engraving on the crown.


I think they do care, but big as they are (2,800 employees), they'd need to be far bigger to keep up with all of the violations of their trademarks. The cost of being the icon is also being the number one target for IP infringement I guess. We could call that the epitome of a First World Problem.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9044M ~15$





Chronos watch ~8$


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

A little bit overpriced, but beautiful. With a sunburst dial, it would have been perfect! 








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-Brand-Men-s-Watches-Nesun-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-Men-Sapphire-relogio-masculino-Genuine-Leather-Strap/32897031658.html


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ale De Alis said:


> A little bit overpriced, but beautiful. With a sunburst dial, it would have been perfect!
> View attachment 13593045
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-Brand-Men-s-Watches-Nesun-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-Men-Sapphire-relogio-masculino-Genuine-Leather-Strap/32897031658.html


Double dome sapphire. If that's true it's very good vfm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone have a Pepsi or Coke Parnis GMT?

I want one, but want to make sure the colors are true. Do not want a red that is pink or a blue that is purple.

Pics would be good!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Dup


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received my Nakzen SL1006G today. It's a great looking watch for the price. The strap isn't great though, so I got a perlon one for it instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tip: it looks also quite nice on Milanese.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Anyone have a Pepsi or Coke Parnis GMT?
> 
> I want one, but want to make sure the colors are true. Do not want a red that is pink or a blue that is purple.
> 
> Pics would be good!


Red is red, though I'm not sure if the bezel is aluminum or ceramic.









I'm a little bit disappointed with the movement (DG3804). Now it's running fast, +15 spd but I received it two or three weeks ago.

When I set it the watch runs faster for one minute gaining two or three seconds.

After I set it, the second hands sometimes stops randomly and I have to handwind the watch to make it start again.

Maybe it's just my bad luck!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ale De Alis said:


> Red id red, though I'm not sure if the bezel is aluminum or ceramic.
> 
> View attachment 13593315
> 
> ...


Hmmm. That does not sound so good, but seems to be in line with what I have read about Parnis. Kind of hit or miss.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Hmmm. That does not sound so good, but seems to be in line with what I have read about Parnis. Kind of hit or miss.


Months ago, I bought a Parnis IWC portuguese homage for €60 (ST2542). It's fantastic, uncannily accurate!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ale De Alis said:


> Months ago, I bought a Parnis IWC portuguese homage for €60 (ST2542). It's fantastic, uncannily accurate!


If I can catch a deal I will give it a go.


----------



## caurusapulus (Jan 18, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 0931 ~12$


I actually own this watch because I needed a cheap chronometer for the gym.
I have since probably 1 and half year, still working very good. The watch has been through a lot during gym sessions with weights, sweat, heat, water etc.
The only thing that I had to fix is the button to start and stop the chrono above the crown. As I use that button at least ~50 times each time I train, it was full of smudge. After having cleaned it, though, everything works again very smoothly. 
For 8$ there is little to complain.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

dw1987uk said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks, that looks like a very close match. Do you know if it's available anywhere on AliEx? I've looked but can't seem to find anything.


I'm afraid it's not on AliEx. I contacted them thru their Amazon storefront and asked if they were willing to publish the watch on Amazon Germany (it wasn't at first, only different Feice watches). A lot of trouble, I know, but I really wanted to have this. They did and I was able to order it on Amazon, but it was just for one watch because now it has disappeared again from Amazon and is only available on their Chinese website again, it seems.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

New model Reef Tiger RGA1616 on Ali.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

baczajka said:


> Anyone have a Pepsi or Coke Parnis GMT?
> 
> I want one, but want to make sure the colors are true. Do not want a red that is pink or a blue that is purple.
> 
> Pics would be good!


I had a Coke some time ago. Definitely red and black, no mismatched colors. Glossy black dial, poor lume. Bezel is definitely not ceramic, seller claims it's titanium, but I doubt that. Most likely aluminium. 
Overall well built watch with good case and bracelet, but .... movement. Mine was 30 sec fast, had trouble setting the gmt hand and handwinding kinda slipped. Eventually crown broke off, stem fell out together with some gears and small parts.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

konax said:


> I had a Coke some time ago. Definitely red and black, no mismatched colors. Glossy black dial, poor lume. Bezel is definitely not ceramic, seller claims it's titanium, but I doubt that. Most likely aluminium.
> Overall well built watch with good case and bracelet, but .... movement. Mine was 30 sec fast, had trouble setting the gmt hand and handwinding kinda slipped. Eventually crown broke off, stem fell out together with some gears and small parts.


That's pretty much my thought about this watch! If my movement dies, I'll try to replace it with ST16 or even ST2130. A lot of people, even here, love DG3804. Maybe Parnis used a "cheap" batch for this GMT


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My idea of deciding not to buy any more watches this year has sort of gone by the wayside :-s

I saw this watch for a really silly price on the 11.11 sale and I think it would be rude of me not to get it...............

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STARKING-Luxury-Brand-Cheap-Mechanical-Watch-Auto-Date-Automatic-Self-wind-Male-Clock-28800-High-Beat/32922749438.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.332a2e0eHzvWK2

I am thinking it has the same movement as my AM0184?

Or maybe I should get the Cadisen C1033M? Probably a better bet for long term reliability with the NH36a movement.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CADISEN-2018-Men-Watch-Automatic-Mechanical-Role-Date-Fashione-luxury-Brand-Waterproof-Clock-Male-Reloj-Hombre/32879725935.html?spm=2114.search0101.2.2.38ea48b6qON1RO

But I do like the high beat Starkings................

Probably at this money I should get both as it won't deplete the Slush Fund too much and I am still hoping to get a deal for something Chronographic and Swiss in the New Year unless it happens to come with a Bulova label. :think:

Any thoughts? :-x is a viable answer!

Best regards,
Jim:think:


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> My idea of deciding not to buy any more watches this year has sort of gone by the wayside :-s
> 
> I saw this watch for a really silly price on the 11.11 sale and I think it would be rude of me not to get it...............
> 
> ...


Jim, you should post Alix's url (this one is unreachable), the ban is over! :-!

My AM0184 is behaving quite well. Now it's dropped to +2/3 spd, without regulation. 
I'm going to buy (€31 with coupons) an AM0194 too. :-d
Seagull 1963 Christmas present! ;-)


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Jim, you should post Alix's url (this one is unreachable), the ban is over! :-!
> 
> My AM0184 is behaving quite well. Now it's dropped to +2/3 spd, without regulation.
> I'm going to buy (€31 with coupons) an AM0194 too. :-d
> Seagull 1963 Christmas present! ;-)


I corrected the links |> Thanks for the Heads Up :-!

My AM0184 runs very well too and was better than +/- 5secs over three weeks, and my accuracy in measuring was such that it was probably better than that!

I just like the other Starking but as I said I am not buying watches as I want to buy something expensive, (for me that is) in January, but the 11:11 deals are such that I am tempted to buy one or two....................

Regards
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Edit found it cheaper.

Starking AM0259
£58.17 ($74.62)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5hG4fUl


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1134 vs Sanda 329 comparison/review both~ 9$





Kronen and Sohne automatic watch KS173 ~30$


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Starking AM0259
> £66.47 ($85.27)
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bdSfZJQv
> ...


Some day soon I guess I will need this itch scratched...

Funny however this watch was exactly the 11-11 sale price months ago as normal.price. There aren't many actual sales going on on 11-11.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Parnis GMT 
£49.46 ($63.45)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bUzEvzXT









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> My idea of deciding not to buy any more watches this year has sort of gone by the wayside :-s
> 
> I saw this watch for a really silly price on the 11.11 sale and I think it would be rude of me not to get it...............
> 
> ...


The Cadisen is too derivitive of Montblanc for my taste (basically a Heritage Spirit without the minutes track and with the day). If the Starking is a clone of anything, it's generic enough not to bother me. I know most here don't share my distaste for clones, so feel free to disregard this consideration entirely. 

Other reasons to prefer the Starking are that it's extremely inexpensive, the Cadisen has been cheaper before ($10 less on Gearbest as recently as last week) and may be again, and the Starking has a unique and interesting movement, though as you note, one for which the future reliability remains an open question.

On the other hand, the Starking is a mm larger and is even more "all dial" than the Cadisen so may wear too large for those of us with smaller wrists, lacks the Cadisen's bracelet (said by many to be of decent quality), and of course doesn't come with the predictable reliability of the Seiko movement.

I like the Starking blue dial and may snag one to satisfy my curiosity about the movement. If I end up not wearing it, it's cheap enough I won't feel much loss if I give it away (as I do with many cheap watches I end up not wearing).


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> Parnis GMT
> £49.46 ($63.45)
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bUzEvzXT
> ...


That link does not work. Is that a 11/11 sale price?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

baczajka said:


> That link does not work. Is that a 11/11 sale price?


Yes it is. Try this one:

http://soo.gd/Tb1o

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I would buy those SK for the 28800 movement, too bad it's a date at six date wheel though... As a watch, the zinc alloy case is a big no no for me, as it's usually very high nickel on the skin, plus it'll usually start flaking and develop sharp edges that can't be polished. Then leaves your skin black and blablabla... It's also not sapphire.

The style is great though, but I'd pay the tenner extra for the SS and sapphire if the style isn't a bother.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Normally not a fan of the skeletons... but this one looks kinda appealing.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STA...c0-4a14-a8e9-f4b0050f0e37&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> I would buy those SK for the 28800 movement, too bad it's a date at six date wheel though... As a watch, the zinc alloy case is a big no no for me, as it's usually very high nickel on the skin, plus it'll usually start flaking and develop sharp edges that can't be polished. Then leaves your skin black and blablabla... It's also not sapphire.


If you're referring to this one which ObiWonWD40 posted, the ad says "Case Material: Stainless Steel." Is there reason from experience with this or other Starking models to believe that is untrue?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> If you're referring to this one which ObiWonWD40 posted, the ad says "Case Material: Stainless Steel." Is there reason from experience with this or other Starking models to believe that is untrue?


this...








Not sure which info is true though, as it also says it's a quartz...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've bought one as we speak, don't mind the few dollars extra. Will let you know, hopefully before 11-11 what material I think it is and what movement.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> this...
> View attachment 13596413
> 
> 
> Not sure which info is true though, as it also says it's a quartz...


Heh. I guess it pays to read the whole ad. :-d Mea cupla. Thanks. 



Brightling007 said:


> I've bought one as we speak, don't mind the few dollars extra. Will let you know, hopefully before 11-11 what material I think it is and what movement.


|>|> Will be interested in what you discover.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Normally not a fan of the skeletons... but this one looks kinda appealing.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STA...c0-4a14-a8e9-f4b0050f0e37&transAbTest=ae803_5


Looks beautiful but processed images don't help! o|


----------



## michal_a (Aug 20, 2017)

Can anyone tell me more about this nesun watch?
What is the movement?
Is the brand reliable? https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bAIYNiz6









Wysłane z mojego BV6000 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> Yes it is. Try this one:
> 
> Tb1o
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


That works. Thanks


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

michal_a said:


> Can anyone tell me more about this nesun watch?
> What is the movement?
> Is the brand reliable? https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bAIYNiz6
> 
> ...


I have a different Nesun. It has excellent quality and finishing.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Nesun makes a Nomos homage...


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Link??


baczajka said:


> Nesun makes a Nomos homage...
> 
> View attachment 13597019


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Link??


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cABJkzfx

Here's a couple of similar ones too:

Luxury Brand Men's Watches Nesun Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Sapphire relogio masculino Genuine Leather Strap clock N9606-1
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sEyRjMV

Luxury Brand Men's Watches Nesun Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Waterproof relogio masculino Sapphire Wrist Watch Male N9608-G 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cH5Kpllf


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> A little bit overpriced, but beautiful. With a sunburst dial, it would have been perfect!
> View attachment 13593045
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxury-Brand-Men-s-Watches-Nesun-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-Men-Sapphire-relogio-masculino-Genuine-Leather-Strap/32897031658.html


What movement is this rocking?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Heh. I guess it pays to read the whole ad. :-d Mea cupla. Thanks.
> 
> |>|> Will be interested in what you discover.


I saw the discrepancy but this is not unusual as the copywriters are not working in their own language and the volume of ads they create they must cut and paste all over the place. The last time I questioned one of these type of 'mistooks' they said that the text description at the head of the ad is normally correct? You can judge that as you like, but ask the question before you place an order if in real doubt.

If/When I get an answer I will update you ;-)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> The Cadisen is too derivitive of Montblanc for my taste (basically a Heritage Spirit without the minutes track and with the day). If the Starking is a clone of anything, it's generic enough not to bother me. I know most here don't share my distaste for clones, so feel free to disregard this consideration entirely.
> 
> Other reasons to prefer the Starking are that it's extremely inexpensive, the Cadisen has been cheaper before ($10 less on Gearbest as recently as last week) and may be again, and the Starking has a unique and interesting movement, though as you note, one for which the future reliability remains an open question.
> 
> ...


I was wavering a bit on the Cadisen and you make some good points. I am looking for a watch I can wear in the day without it being a chronograph. She who must be obeyed is fed up with me timing things for the hell of it because I can :-s I see the Starking I have and the one I am considering as Evening Watches more than daily wearers. (I realise just how pretentious I sound since becoming a trainee WIS.) But, back to the plot in hand, my waver has become a major Drift since No1VIPER posted the details of that GMT, now I have a serious itch and a dilemma.

The Cadisen does have the movement that I consider Rock Solid, but the Parnis is not too shabby either on the reliability stakes from my experience of just one! Both are watches I guess that you would hate as they are total Homage, but it does not bother me one jot.

So I need to do some thinking. My concern is that given that this deal is going to create quite a demand for the Parnis, will they cut corners and let the quality control drop in order to service the volume?

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Also, when ever you can read the feedback from other buyers. Sometimes it even pays to look at other watches of thee same company or other sales from the same shop, it can help you guestimate overall quality and how the shop treat it's customers, like shipping, packaging, dispute resolution.

I had same things orders from different shops, shipping varied as much as a week, packaging from a bubble envelop to elaborate foam box with another air box over it. 

Once I tried to resolve an issue with some headphones but nothing came out of it, difficult to prove sound quality over internet. Later I have seen in reviews someone had more success and I wrote to the shop and referenced it. Even after the dispute time limit the shop refunded me via PayPal as the option was closed to do it directly.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

The Nesun N9603-2 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cABJkzfx
What movement is it?


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> Normally not a fan of the skeletons... but this one looks kinda appealing.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STA...c0-4a14-a8e9-f4b0050f0e37&transAbTest=ae803_5


Actually I agree with you and it had me wondering why.

I think the answer is that the dial doesn't have the terrible logo and printing of their normal watches (probably because they don't have room?). I feel qualified to write this as I own an AM0184.


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Am I the only one that believes 41mm is too big for such a clean/elegant design?

I think 34-38mm is the right size range for that kind of watch. I really hate when date window is so far away of the dial's edge.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> The Nesun N9603-2
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cABJkzfx
> What movement is it?


It's the same _*Hangzhou 2b00/2bA0*_ used in all the similar NOMOS Lambda automatic homages. I would assume all these brands use the same OEM, or at least the case is from the same catalog.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I am looking for a watch I can wear in the day without it being a chronograph. She who must be obeyed is fed up with me timing things for the hell of it because I can :-s


Oh, that's a shame. Half the fun of having a chronograph or a timing bezel is discovering how many things you can time to pass the time. b-)



ObiWonWD40 said:


> demand for the Parnis, will they cut corners and let the quality control drop in order to service the volume?


I'm a little surprised to see the words "Parnis" and "quality control" in the same sentence, though I admit my experience with Parnis is not up to date. Although the one Parnis I own has not been unreliable for the small amount of wear it has had, the quality of its construction is abysmal. On the other hand, it's been in my hands a fortnight shy of six years, an eternity in mushroom brands, and I've seen few if any more recent Parnis in person at our local get-togethers. Perhaps they* typically deliver more quality now than before.

* Whoever "they" are. It used to be an article of faith on WUS that Parnis was not a unique entity but was instead a label employed by a number of assemblers. In recent times, several sometimes conflicting claims have arisen of there being a single Parnis assembler. The first such claim I saw was poorly supported despite the zealousness of the person pushing the theory, but perhaps more credible evidence has since arisen. If so, it's very strange that the quality of construction and assembly was so variable in times past.



jdfernan said:


> View attachment 13597761
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that believes 41mm is too big for such a clean/elegant design?
> ...


You're far from alone. I too feel it is far too big. Even on a moderately large wrist, I expect 41mm and all dial is going to be a bit much. I still might grab one anyway, simply because I'm fascinated how Chinese engineers have evolved the old Miyota 8215 further and further.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I could not agree with you more! It's nice to see that I am not alone in that sentiment.

It's a shame, because that factor alone spoils so many watches for me.

On the other hand, though, I buy too many watches as it is, so perhaps it's a good thing to have my universe of "buyable" watches thusly curtailed!



jdfernan said:


> View attachment 13597761
> 
> 
> Am I the only one that believes 41mm is too big for such a clean/elegant design?
> ...


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Gentlemen,

I have the argument of all arguments that blow all your reasons for 40mm or 41mm being too big for a watch.

She who must be obeyed wears a very delicate ladies gold cocktail timepiece when we are out and about on the family and friends evening affairs that occur at this time of year. She likes me to wear either my Starking or my IWC Portugueser homage on these august occasions for one simple reason. No matter how delicate and accurate her time piece is, unless the lighting is very good and she wears her reading spectacles she can't tell the time from it. However as long as I am wearing one of my larger timepieces she can read the time from across the room, with her normal rimless distance spectacles.

If I wear a watch like my Seiko 5 she finds it too difficult to read from afar.

Therefore I am required to wear a watch such as this and need to invest the money in acquiring one.

I am sure that you are aware that this is not an argument that you can win! In fact she has spent this afternoon practising her Combat Tai Chi routines so if you think you stand a chance please take your best shot. Please write a card and keep it on your person with which hospital you would like flowers sent to as you recover.

So I might need to invest in another large fashionable watch.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Quick comment on Parnis. I bought a Portugueser homage about this time last year. Did my research as advised and got it from a seller with a good rep.

So far so good! Don't know enough about the guy on the GMT 11:11 sale hence my QC comment.

But I need to decide if it is worth a £50 chance!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Hey guys i was wondering, I'm looking for a Porsche design Homage,or a vintage rally/racing inspired number. Does anybody have any gems im missing?I
Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

My fingers are itching to buy this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men-Fashion-Leather-Strap-Watch-Top-Brand-Business-Mechanical-Watches-Male-Luxury-Clock-Wristwatches-RUIMAS-Erkek/32919373221.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.321.30453c00hBxIFy

any experience on this one? Nh35 and sapphire . small as I want it... what do you think?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> My fingers are itching to buy this:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men-Fashion-Leather-Strap-Watch-Top-Brand-Business-Mechanical-Watches-Male-Luxury-Clock-Wristwatches-RUIMAS-Erkek/32919373221.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.321.30453c00hBxIFy
> 
> any experience on this one? Nh35 and sapphire . small as I want it... what do you think?


I'm waiting on one I've ordered.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm waiting on one I've ordered.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


When it comes can you post real pictures?. I hope it arrives before 11/11

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1016 ~11$





Benyar chronograph watch BY-5105M ~17$


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received my Nakzen SL1006G today. It's a great looking watch for the price. The strap isn't great though, so I got a perlon one for it instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello no1viper, do you have link of the perlon?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello no1viper, do you have link of the perlon?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


16 18 20 22mm Men Women Casual Watch Band nylon perlon straps weave straps watch strap Watch band
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bcQG3sm5

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> 16 18 20 22mm Men Women Casual Watch Band nylon perlon straps weave straps watch strap Watch band
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bcQG3sm5
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Cheap and decent. I bought all my perlon strap there, too. :-!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> 16 18 20 22mm Men Women Casual Watch Band nylon perlon straps weave straps watch strap Watch band
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bcQG3sm5
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Many thanks man

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1016 ~11$


I have this watch, my one and only SKMEI. It uses two batteries, one each for the digital and analog movements. Right now, my analog battery is dead. When both movements were operational, the analog hands were way more accurate than the digital display.

The hands are lumed, but there is no lume on the chapter ring. Luckily, the digital backlight works well, and is easy to engage.

The watch is very lightweight, with an adjustable, plastic link bracelet. I would disagree with the above review, in that I find the bracelet very comfortable once closed. The clasp is the cheapest, stamped metal piece you could imagine, with sharp edges, and is hard to close.

The printed bezel text wears off easily. Also, the chrome plating on the (base metal?) crown and pushers degrades in short order, and their finish quickly looks worn and dull.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

geoffersmaer said:


> Hey guys i was wondering, I'm looking for a Porsche design Homage,or a vintage rally/racing inspired number. Does anybody have any gems im missing?I
> Thanks in advance guys!


Check the new Dan Henry 1972,it's being premiered next weekend.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
A few weeks ago i asked Ruimas shop if they would be ok to give a discount on their watches (providing a WUS code , similar to what is On with Nakzen already). I asked them this week again what they want to do and it seems they are willing to give discounts, but they still have to decide if on all the models or on some only. They also seem not to be very used to this kind of discounts. Please be patient with them (in case it does not work as expected). I will tell you more as soon as they tell me what they decide exactly


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> A few weeks ago i asked Ruimas shop if they would be ok to give a discount on their watches (providing a WUS code , similar to what is On with Nakzen already). I asked them this week again what they want to do and it seems they are willing to give discounts, but they still have to decide if on all the models or on some only. They also seem not to be very used to this kind of discounts. Please be patient with them (in case it does not work as expected). I will tell you more as soon as they tell me what they decide exactly


That's annoying I've ordered a watch from them, which I'm waiting for 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

You'll have yours before ours  Don't worry i bought from them without it too ;=) I have 3 watches from them. i wanted to buy the one you chose but can't buy them all  They are busy right now (preparing 11.11), I think discount maybe 1$, i asked them how much though, also untill when and on which models.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

On Berny shop : i thought the mechanical similar to mondaine was back to real prices but it's the quartz version actually. I couldn't find the one with the Seagull movement. https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...n-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6341772.1


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> A few weeks ago i asked Ruimas shop if they would be ok to give a discount on their watches (providing a WUS code , similar to what is On with Nakzen already). I asked them this week again what they want to do and it seems they are willing to give discounts, but they still have to decide if on all the models or on some only. They also seem not to be very used to this kind of discounts. Please be patient with them (in case it does not work as expected). I will tell you more as soon as they tell me what they decide exactly


Guys, please, Where can I finds the WUS code?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Just wait a bit so that they tell me what discount they're willing to give exactly . Then you will be able to use the discount code. I'll explain as soon as possible.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

manchette said:


> Just wait a bit so that they tell me what discount they're willing to give exactly . Then you will be able to use the discount code. I'll explain as soon as possible.


Thank you very much!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

I would like to confirm that both Cadisen KDS-1009G, and Guanqin GJ16034, have the Miyota movement . This is an order form Gerabest at about 30€ each watch so I shouldn't complain about the lack of nh35 in Guanqin









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Sounds like we're all receiving our Gearbest sale orders. Got my Blue GJ16106 today - 12 days to the UK! I was a bit concerned it would swamp my (female) 6.5" wrist, but it looks okay - even the strap adjusted tightly enough.

Picture taken in the daylight, on my mobile, so not the greatest  Absolutely love it! :-!







Edit: Here's another one that gives a better indication what it's like on a female wrist:







Twelve hours later, keeping excellent time. As my second Automatic (I have a Seiko SARB017) - this is keeping better time than my Alpinist!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

In many ways the use of the Miyota movement in either of these watches is not a great issue. The only downside that I see is that the movement does not support Hacking, but apart from that you are getting a great looking watches in my opinion with a Japanese movement.

Maybe a Miyota is not quite as good as the SII made Seiko NH3x, but apart from my previously mentioned point about Hacking then the overall effect is going to be the difference between 6 and 2 X 3 ;-) and that in my opinion is it.

From a total personal perspective I prefer the version of the Guanqin that I bought with the NH35a, but apart from that my main issue with the whole saga here recently was that the sellers did not directly try hard to tell the buyers that they had changed the specification and the Crystal was not sapphire and the movement had changed to a Miyota, but the price had been reduced!

I hope that panos_ioannou enjoys his new watches and get's a great deal of pleasure from wearing them both in good health. :-!o

As an aside I have an Ochstin version of the Cadisen along with a Seiko 5 running in my watch winder at present and I plan on seeing how they run over a week. Today at around 24 hrs I can't notice much between them at all, which is why I planned on giving them 7 days as a better test.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> In many ways the use of the Miyota movement in either of these watches is not a great issue. The only downside that I see is that the movement does not support Hacking, but apart from that you are getting a great looking watches in my opinion with a Japanese movement.
> 
> Maybe a Miyota is not quite as good as the SII made Seiko NH3x, but apart from my previously mentioned point about Hacking then the overall effect is going to be the difference between 6 and 2 X 3 ;-) and that in my opinion is it.
> 
> ...


No matter if they are sapphire or not, or nh35 or not, I enjoyed the purchase. It was the fastest shipment I've ever experienced, and the watches look great. I have a personal preference in Cadisen though. It seems better quality and the crown is wonderful with a great and satisfying rattling sturdy noise when you turn it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

cuica said:


> geoffersmaer said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys i was wondering, I'm looking for a Porsche design Homage,or a vintage rally/racing inspired number. Does anybody have any gems im missing?I
> ...


These are gorgeous, all their stuff is.
but with me having a 6 month old boy I was thinking more ali prices so this Mrs doesn't up and leave haha.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> In many ways the use of the Miyota movement in either of these watches is not a great issue. The only downside that I see is that the movement does not support Hacking, but apart from that you are getting a great looking watches in my opinion with a Japanese movement.
> 
> Maybe a Miyota is not quite as good as the SII made Seiko NH3x, but apart from my previously mentioned point about Hacking then the overall effect is going to be the difference between 6 and 2 X 3 ;-) and that in my opinion is it.
> 
> ...


I've seen you mention about the Crystal on the Guanqin GJ16034 a few times - where has that come from?

I was referring to the Nakzen Pagoda when I referred to the Sapphire Crystal no longer being supplied (the newer version of these watches) - still says it in the Ali 11.11 listing, though, once, at least.

But yes, a few have reported back that the Gearbest sale GJ16034 has either the NH36A or Miyota 8215, seems random.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

This Nakzen looks good imo, this is on my wish list since a long time ; for 11.11 you'll win 84 cents. It looks like price was already low. Do they have such a low margin ?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...n-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_6548982.1

About Gearbest promo recently : did they decrease it to be able to answer to 11.11 when Aliexpress launches the big fiesta ?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> I've seen you mention about the Crystal on the Guanqin GJ16034 a few times - where has that come from?


It made me carefully read the offers on both Gearbest and AliX and ask a few questions of the sellers. The Guanqin I bought about 6 months back had a Sapphire crystal whereas the current ones have mineral from what I can see.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Was just checking eBay and the Miyota has a big advantage: mod parts are way cheaper!
(yes, I bought my Guanqin and Cadisen to mod).


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The Cadisen is screaming out to be modded, because there is lume on the dial but not on the hands. That's the only thing that bother me about it!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

XWatch smart watch review ~18 $





Curren m8224 Review ~15$





Jaragar A389 automatic watch review ~18$


----------



## PCgamer (Sep 26, 2018)

Just received my starking watches I ordered and I'll do an impression after I've worn them for awhile but right off the bat I noticed the AM0184 I received seems very loud when it winds from movement. Is this normal to be able to hear it engage whenever I move my wrist in a semi quite room?


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

PCgamer said:


> Just received my starking watches I ordered and I'll do an impression after I've worn them for awhile but right off the bat I noticed the AM0184 I received seems very loud when it winds from movement. Is this normal to be able to hear it engage whenever I move my wrist in a semi quite room?


It's the unidirectional winding. The noise you hear is the rotor free spinning, not actually winding. I think.










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> Sounds like we're all receiving our Gearbest sale orders. Got my Blue GJ16106 today - 12 days to the UK! I was a bit concerned it would swamp my (female) 6.5" wrist, but it looks okay - even the strap adjusted tightly enough.
> 
> Picture taken in the daylight, on my mobile, so not the greatest  Absolutely love it! :-!
> View attachment 13600997


Also, I don't think the Guanqin Nomos homage has Sapphire Crystal. Used the Diamond Selector II device (found on ebay, Ali and the usual suspects) and it comes out negative - compared to my Seiko Alpinist and Michel Herbelin watches (which have Sapphire, I use those two as comparisons).

Most reviews of the GJ16106 suggest it has Sapphire - is this a mistake or another example of specs being "downgraded" quietly? Not sure.

I've also tried the fingernail "tap" test (I have long fingernails, being a girl  ). Sounds like mineral when I tap my fingernail on the crystal. Mineral glass has a "higher pitch" than Sapphire, which sounds duller/lower.

One positive was the strap, I don't think, like many of you, I'll swap it out. I think it suits the watch, and I'm quite fond of those easy-adjust mesh metal straps, usually found on Casios/Skagen watches. Only slight negative is, I wish the clasp wasn't signed with the Guanqin stamp, maybe I could try alcohol and a cotton bud on it.

Another Edit: I've just noticed a few reviewers talk about a "tool" inside to adjust the strap. I can only guess Customs got their hands on it and confiscated it (?) as mine didn't have one.
(Picture from Page 4 of the Gearbest reviews, rotated)


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Bought this watch a while ago for under €30,- only to use the NH35 movement in a project watch. I sold the project watch and wear this one occasionally. It get more attention than most of my more expensive watches (which annoys me a little).


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Infantry watch IN-070-BLK ~15$





Skmei 1180 full review heart rate monitor + pedometer ~18$


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

That would be annoying.

Is that possibly to do with the trend for fashion watches, some of which have a similar look. Difference is that the likes of MVMT are about 3x the price you paid for your DOM and you don’t get a mechanical movement - certainly not a Seiko one at that.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I think that now with the evidence from several users of this Forum it is reliably confirmed that Guanqin have changed the spec recently of the GJ16034 and there are two versions on the market from what I can deduce.

The spec on AliX is as follows:-

Item specifics

Brand Name: GUANQIN
Item Type: Mechanical Wristwatches
Water Resistance Depth: 3Bar
Case Shape: Round
Case Thickness: 11mm
Band Material Type: Leather
Boxes & Cases Material: Paper
Feature: Water Resistant,Shock Resistant,Complete Calendar,Auto Date
Case Material: Tungsten Steel
Dial Diameter: 40mm
Style: Fashion & Casual
Band Width: 20mm
Clasp Type: Push Button Hidden Clasp
Dial Window Material Type: Sapphire Crystal
Band Length: 24cm
Movement: Automatic Self-Wind
Model Number: GJ16034

Which is the same as the model that I bought 6 months or so back.

On Gear Best the spec gets changed from what I see:-

Specifications
Band Length: 9.75 inch
Band Material Type: Genuine Leather
Band Width: 18mm
Case material: Stainless Steel
Case Shape: Round
Clasp type: Pin Buckle
Dial Diameter: 1.59 inch
Dial Display: Analog
Dial Window Material Type: Hardlex
Feature: Date,Day,Luminous
Gender: Men
Movement: Automatic Self-Wind
Style: Business
Water Resistance Depth: 30m

Whilst the AliX Ad shows the SII NH36a movement quite clearly, on Gear Best you seem to get no picture and a lot of weasel words. Even when asked if it is a Seiko movement the reply was automatic movement, which is about as much use as a Chocolate Teapot! :-s

So my guess is there is still stock about with the Seiko and a Sapphire crystal, but later stock has a mineral crystal and a Miyota movement.

My answer to the question "which is best?" is very hard to tell. :think: The Miyota does not hack and is noisier, mainly because the rotor free-wheels as it only winds in one direction. For me I don't care, but YMMV!

Accuracy is a separate issue. I am conducting a few _*VERY UN-Scientific*_ test the results of which are what they are. I bought a very cheap DOM watch with a NH35a movement in that ran great for about a week and then settled down to about 15secs a day gain. I guess that they don't spend any time regulating these watches, but for £27 delivered I am not complaining.

On reading on the Miyota 8215, I am guessing that it was built as competition to the Seiko 7s26, please somebody correct me if I am wrong!

So I have stuck the Ochstin watch I have that is a Clone of the Cadisen homage to the Longines, in my dual winder with my Bargain Basement Seiko 5, SNXS77.

48 hours later the picture tells the story:









Given that the Miyota Hacks and the Seiko does not, I tried to set the Miyota to the Seiko but as you can pretty much see on the bad, sorry for that, photo there is not enough difference to easily see after 48 hours of running! Which means that they are both great, or both very consistently bad! :-s

I do plan on running them like this for a week and maybe two, but on a brief test so far I would be happy with the Miyota in the Guanqin, but why they are trying to hide the change I don't know.

I have experience of this behaviour with Chinese manufacturers from my previous life in the computer industry over about 20 years. I would order 250 computers of the same spec and then I would find that instead of them all being the same as required there were three different specs of computer rather than the one that was expected. It was no have been so bad if they put in higher spec items, but most of the time they had downgraded the processor, less memory and a smaller, slower disk, sometimes they even changed the case as well! So this is why I got suspicious when some of the reports did not seem to add up.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

From my experience, accuracy of the 8215 vs NH36 is the same but the Miyota lacks hacking and has a louder rotor. It also has indirect second hand drive but I can't say I've noticed any stuttering issues. I was thinking about getting that Guanqin on Gearbest sale but decided against it because it was too similar to the Cadisen I already own. Now I'm glad I did even though I don't actually think the 8215 is bad.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I think that now with the evidence from several users of this Forum it is reliably confirmed that Guanqin have changed the spec recently of the GJ16034 and there are two versions on the market from what I can deduce.
> 
> The spec on AliX is as follows:-
> 
> ...


Jim, on GB there are pictures of the movement!









If my GJ16034 comes with an 8215, I'll give it away as a Christmas present, but I'll ask for a refund! o|o|


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Even when asked if it is a Seiko movement the reply was automatic movement, which is about as much use as a Chocolate Teapot! :-s


Agree with everything you are saying - except that the same comment was there 3 months ago when I bought my black GJ16034, and that is NH36 and allegedly sapphire.

In the same question list on the Gearbest listing someone asks a question about the crystal, "Does this watch have sapphyre (sic) crystal ?" and receives the reply "sorry there is no crystal" &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;

I'd be interested if they've changed the strap width from 20 to 18, as that is a fairly fundamental redesign.

Can't wait for mine to come through now for a forensic test. My Diamond Selector II is on its way from eBay too!


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

JustUK said:


> Agree with everything you are saying - except that the same comment was there 3 months ago when I bought my black GJ16034, and that is NH36 and allegedly sapphire.
> 
> In the same question list on the Gearbest listing someone asks a question about the crystal, "Does this watch have sapphyre (sic) crystal ?" and receives the reply "sorry there is no crystal" ����
> 
> ...


I noticed Gearbest's Q&As were pretty vague (probably intentionally) a while ago - when I first saw reviews for the GJ16034 - suppose it's a defence against Disputes.

My opinion, but I don't think the Gearbest illustration is that clear (where they show the movement/case back), so not sure how well a Dispute would go - though I mentioned this already.

I also said I saw a Dispute from an Ali customer in Feedback (though that listing has been wiped and replaced by the 11.11 sale one) complaining about the lack of Sapphire Crystal with the Nakzen Pagoda - who got a refund. Still mentions Sapphire at one place in the 11.11 listing, though.

Think a lot of the reviews of these watches are based on assumption (?), maybe going by comments left by other buyers (?) as Youtube reviewers* quite plainly state the Nomos-alike GJ16106 has Sapphire, but I do see comments on Gearbest suggesting it has Mineral Crystal, from months ago.

As always, I keep expectations low, in line with the price. If you see contradictory reviews, be prepared for the worst, and if it's better than expected, it's a bonus!

Edit: Just an example. *At 4:54 Youtube reviewer Aron Dunlap-OFD Watch Channel (review from September 2018) tests negative for Sapphire Crystal (The "Nomos" Guanqin GJ16106). Interestingly, *this video review is actually on the Guanqin GJ16106 Gearbest listing*, so, hitting them with a Dispute for this one would be a gamble.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

> Jim, on GB there pictures of the movement!





> I'd be interested if they've changed the strap width from 20 to 18, as that is a fairly fundamental redesign.


Both Ale De Alis and JustUK make some very valid points!

On GB I used the Seller GUANQIN Office Store as my reference as that would seem to be the factory store???? And on Alix I used the Store their system pushes you to, for what that is worth. But I would not bet the farm on that, as like most issues with GB and AliX for that matter, sorting the fact from fiction is an almost impossible task o|

So have they changed the strap width? Like JustUK I doubt it, but maybe they bought the cases from another manufacturer?

If anybody does not get what they ordered from AliX, GB or Fleabay for that matter, just keep your cool and don't get emotional, just keep asking for what you want and eventually you will get an acceptable resolution. "I ordered X and you sent me Y can I have Y please and a voucher to send X back, thank you."

What I would say is that if the watch is cheaper, then probably if you read carefully it is not to the Old Spec! Trouble is with a lot of these Ads they are not 100% accurate as they don't seem to have the facilities to properly proof, edit and correct them. If they have made a massive error like Sapphire Crystal quoted and it is mineral or image of SII NH3xx movement and you get a Miyota, then I reckon you should complain and if you don't get a resolution you want, keep going until you do. |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

Hi, this Xiaomi TwentySeventeen watch seems interesting to me but I don't know what movement is this. Can you help me? Thanks


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

megapig said:


> Hi, this Xiaomi TwentySeventeen watch seems interesting to me but I don't know what movement is this. Can you help me? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 13603627
> 
> ...


Have you got a link?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Have you got a link?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


 https://gearbest.app.link/WQuIkcO4sR


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Sometimes I worry that we want it all and I also include myself. If we buy an automatic Timex or a dan Henry we pay more than 200€ and we shut up. If we buy great watches with the same movement form Aliexpress with just 30€, then we complain.. what a wonderful world..  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Just tried on my (Quartz) Nakzen Pagoda, received today. As this is the "newer" version (which doesn't mention SAPPHIRE on the dial), and I had seen reviews confirming as such whilst waiting on its arrival, I was prepared to be disappointed on that score. I wonder if the "crystal" is actually plastic, as it sounds that way when I tap it with my (natural) long fingernail. It feels warm to the touch, not cold like glass.







Looks good, is working well, so I'm reasonably happy. I did find when I was moving the hands back and forth to adjust the time that it seems not to move so smoothly anti-clockwise, as though the crown isn't working properly (not a very technical description!), which doesn't suggest very good quality control.

Edit: My seconds hand seems to hit the markers, I remember a few were unhappy about theirs not doing so.

So, for my first two Chinese watch purchases, I would say it's mixed emotions - though I do think both of them look good in the flesh.


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)

megapig said:


> Hi, this Xiaomi TwentySeventeen watch seems interesting to me but I don't know what movement is this. Can you help me? Thanks


I think it could be a Miyota 821x movement.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looks to me like a Miyota 821A, which I understand to be the same as an 8215, except with a nicer looking rotor.

I could be wrong, as I'm no expert, but I'm pretty sure about that.



megapig said:


> Hi, this Xiaomi TwentySeventeen watch seems interesting to me but I don't know what movement is this. Can you help me? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 13603627
> 
> ...


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> Sometimes I worry that we want it all and I also include myself. If we buy an automatic Timex or a dan Henry we pay more than 200€ and we shut up. If we buy great watches with the same movement form Aliexpress with just 30€, then we complain.. what a wonderful world..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It goes a bit deeper than that. Quite rightly, if you bought a £500 watch and it wasn't as specified, you'd be quite upset, and lose trust in the brand. Chinese watch brands/sellers have some way to go to gaining the public's trust and respect (in the Western Hemisphere, maybe). I know when I posted the Gearbest sale on a "deals site" I got a few snippy replies, one person even telling me "Lots of luck".

Changing specs quietly just looks - shady, to me.

Consistency and accuracy are important, if your watch is £5 or £500. In my opinion, anyway.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

panos_ioannou said:


> Sometimes I worry that we want it all and I also include myself. If we buy an automatic Timex or a dan Henry we pay more than 200€ and we shut up. If we buy great watches with the same movement form Aliexpress with just 30€, then we complain.. what a wonderful world..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would you have bought the Guanqin if you knew it had a Miyota 8215? I wouldn't!
Sellers have to be accurate on their product's descriptions and that's one thing AliExpress and Gearbest sellers are slopy (another thing is packaging - had to order a phone case 4x from different sellers because they all arrived bent).


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

megapig said:


> Hi, this Xiaomi TwentySeventeen watch seems interesting to me but I don't know what movement is this. Can you help me? Thanks
> 
> View attachment 13603627
> 
> ...


https://www.xiaomitoday.com/xiaomi-twentyseventeen-watch/

A bit more about the watch and its movement.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

cuica said:


> Would you have bought the Guanqin if you knew it had a Miyota 8215? I wouldn't!
> Sellers have to be accurate on their product's descriptions and that's one thing AliExpress and Gearbest sellers are slopy (another thing is packaging - had to order a phone case 4x from different sellers because they all arrived bent).


No, I would not buy it. 
However it's nowhere in the description. There is only a photo in AliExpress that indicates that's the nh36a. It also confused me and I thought it would be the same watch since there are also reviews in gearbest indicating the movement. But well, we played and lost. However the watch is definitely worth the money, and there is no grounds to ask for a refund I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> No, I would not buy it.
> However it's nowhere in the description. There is only a photo in AliExpress that indicates that's the nh36a. It also confused me and I thought it would be the same watch since there are also reviews in gearbest indicating the movement. But well, we played and lost. However the watch is definitely worth the money, and there is no grounds to ask for a refund I believe.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here's the picture on the italian version of GB (I don't know if it's still there)


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Here's the picture on the italian version of GB (I don't know if it's still there)
> View attachment 13604303


This is a different case . If you can prove this picture was there when you bought it, I think you should ask for a refund .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> This is a different case . If you can prove this picture was there when you bought it, I think you should ask for a refund .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This picture is still there. Unbelievable! o|o|o|
https://it.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_685741.html?wid=1433363


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

After all my searching around AliExpress for a chronoscope homage I have put down the deposit on the losian which looked identical to the loreo one but is half the price currently on pre-order. I will post a bit more about it once I get my hands on it. Hopefully I won't regret not having spent the extra on the loreo one.
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/IiM1Jba


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

thetimelord said:


> Just tried on my (Quartz) Nakzen Pagoda, received today. As this is the "newer" version (which doesn't mention SAPPHIRE on the dial), and I had seen reviews confirming as such whilst waiting on its arrival, I was prepared to be disappointed on that score. I wonder if the "crystal" is actually plastic, as it sounds that way when I tap it with my (natural) long fingernail. It feels warm to the touch, not cold like glass.
> View attachment 13603893
> 
> Looks good, is working well, so I'm reasonably happy. I did find when I was moving the hands back and forth to adjust the time that it seems not to move so smoothly anti-clockwise, as though the crown isn't working properly (not a very technical description!), which doesn't suggest very good quality control.
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Hands hitting markers is no good.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

panos_ioannou said:


> This is a different case . If you can prove this picture was there when you bought it, I think you should ask for a refund .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Ale De Alis said:


> This picture is still there. Unbelievable! o|o|o|
> https://it.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_685741.html?wid=1433363


Exactly, same thing here!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Kieranz said:


> After all my searching around AliExpress for a chronoscope homage I have put down the deposit on the losian which looked identical to the loreo one but is half the price currently on pre-order. I will post a bit more about it once I get my hands on it. Hopefully I won't regret not having spent the extra on the loreo one.
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/IiM1Jba


Looks really good and at $33 hard to resist.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> Looks really good and at $33 hard to resist.


Actually $29....


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Crazy...


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

Kieranz said:


> After all my searching around AliExpress for a chronoscope homage I have put down the deposit on the losian which looked identical to the loreo one but is half the price currently on pre-order. I will post a bit more about it once I get my hands on it. Hopefully I won't regret not having spent the extra on the loreo one.
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/IiM1Jba


I preordered the Loreo. Very interested in seeing how the two compare. If the pictures are any indication, they're very similar.
The Loreo has coin edge fluting on the crown, and pushers with more of a mushroom profile to them.
The Losian has a font to the numbers that's closer to the Junghans Chronoscope.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hands hitting markers is no good.


Maybe I'm getting my terminology wrong, but I'm talking about the seconds hand not hitting the markers - seems to be fine on mine.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

If this helps (and it might not!), I believe that when thetimelord says that the seconds hand "hits the markers," she is saying that it aligns properly on top of the seconds markers (which is a good thing), and that baczajka is misinterpreting "hitting them" to mean that they are physically touching them, which would be bad, but which is not happening here.



thetimelord said:


> Maybe I'm getting my terminology wrong, but I'm talking about the seconds hand not hitting the markers - seems to be fine on mine.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Looking forward to your report, Kieranz. Here's hoping you get a good one!



Kieranz said:


> After all my searching around AliExpress for a chronoscope homage I have put down the deposit on the losian which looked identical to the loreo one but is half the price currently on pre-order. I will post a bit more about it once I get my hands on it. Hopefully I won't regret not having spent the extra on the loreo one.
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/IiM1Jba


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Perhaps the most important difference between the two "Chronoscope" homages: the Loreo appears to be made of stainless steel, whereas the Losian appears to have an alloy case.

I realize the listing info always has to be taken with a grain of salt, but the Loreo is consistently described everywhere (AliEx page; on the watch itself; on the manufacturer's promotional info) as being stainless steel, whereas the Losian is consistently described (both on the AliEx page, as well as on the manufacturer's promotional material) as having an alloy case. In this case, I'd tend to believe that to be an actual difference, then, which probably explains the price difference.

Personally, I'd pay the extra for stainless steel, though I can see how if you're just treating it as a fun, near "disposable" piece, alloy could suit those purposes just as well.



BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I preordered the Loreo. Very interested in seeing how the two compare. If the pictures are any indication, they're very similar.
> The Loreo has coin edge fluting on the crown, and pushers with more of a mushroom profile to them.
> The Losian has a font to the numbers that's closer to the Junghans Chronoscope.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Totally missed that it was alloy hmm ... starting to think I should revert back to the original plan and go with the currently cut priced loreo


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> If this helps (and it might not!), I believe that when thetimelord says that the seconds hand "hits the markers," she is saying that it aligns properly on top of the seconds markers (which is a good thing), and that baczajka is misinterpreting "hitting them" to mean that they are physically touching them, which would be bad, but which is not happening here.


Yes. My bad.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
Do you know what is the model number of this one from Guanqin ? I can't find it in AliXpress Guanqin official store.
https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009939664672.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail
Is this price ok, what do you think is the movement ? I like the 'camel brown' version. Or maybe you'd like to try the 'tiger orange' force ;=)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Infantry infiltrator watch ~12$






Kronen & Sohne KS221 watch ~30$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Do you know what is the model number of this one from Guanqin ? I can't find it in AliXpress Guanqin official store.
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009939664672.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail
> Is this price ok, what do you think is the movement ? I like the 'camel brown' version. Or maybe you'd like to try the 'tiger orange' force ;=)


It should be called the *GJ16107*, but many listings have it incorrectly labeled as the G*S*16107. The movement is a Dixmont DG2803.

They're running about $60 on AliExpress, but some sellers will have them just under $52 for 11.11


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

If i I may add, price on GearBest seems to be quite high.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Would people who've got this recommend it for the price? Also does anyone know if there's anything similar looking that's got a mechanical movement?

Starking BM0990
£16.36 ($21.12)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/IBI5jC9









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It should be called the *GJ16107*, but many listings have it incorrectly labeled as the G*S*16107. The movement is a Dixmont DG2803. They're running about $60 on AliExpress, but some sellers will have them just under $52 for 11.11


 Thank you  Price seems more interesting on AliXpress indeed. I may buy this one this 11.11, can't find better yet.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> Would people who've got this recommend it for the price? Also does anyone know if there's anything similar looking that's got a mechanical movement?
> 
> Starking BM0990
> £16.36 ($21.12)
> ...


I have this watch and definitely recommend it for the price. Mechanical chronos (I like the Sugess) start at $200.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

What do people make of this is comparison to the Guanqin GJ16106 and Cadisen C1033M?

STARKING Automatic Watch Relogio Masculino Self-wind 28800 Beats Mechanical Movement Wristwatch Men Steel Male Clock 5ATM AM0269

£33.42 ($43 43)
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cfHUgoEH









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

The Starking is a no go.

Does not have a working power reserve. Upper dial is just a partial 60 minute dial made to look like a power reserve dial, whereas the Guanqin and Cadisen have a functioning power reserve in that spot.



No1VIPER said:


> What do people make of this is comparison to the Guanqin GJ16106 and Cadisen C1033M?
> 
> STARKING Automatic Watch Relogio Masculino Self-wind 28800 Beats Mechanical Movement Wristwatch Men Steel Male Clock 5ATM AM0269
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> The Starking is a no go.
> 
> Does not have a working power reserve. Upper dial is just a partial 60 minute dial made to look like a power reserve dial, whereas the Guanqin and Cadisen have a functioning power reserve in that spot.


The sneaky barstards. Good job I already have the Cadisen then 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> What do people make of this is comparison to the Guanqin GJ16106 and Cadisen C1033M?
> 
> STARKING Automatic Watch Relogio Masculino Self-wind 28800 Beats Mechanical Movement Wristwatch Men Steel Male Clock 5ATM AM0269
> 
> ...


I have quite a high opinion of Starking watches as I do with Guanqin and Cadisen. The main differentiator is the Starking Hi-Beat movement over the Miyota or NH3* in the other two. Tested against the Seiko, so just one example of each, the Starling was better than a NH35a in a very cheap DOM watch I bought as a movement to tinker with. The Starking was within +/- 3 secs a day where the Seiko was gaining over 12 secs a day. Which means nothing except that the Starking was better regulated, but in this price band, how long it will continue to behave like that is anybodies guess.

My advice, for that money grab one and see if it floats your boat! :-!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> I've got these San Martin watches...
> 
> These are not the cheapest Alie watches, but on the long run these are watches that just make every fiber of your body happy for long. I'd argue these are perhaps worth the ten times more they cost compared to many others in terms of fun to wear.


Absolutely agree now that mine arrived this week. I ordered the Rolex 6542 homage with white dial after seeing your pics.
At around $420 the most money I ever spent on Alix, but I'm glad I took the risk.
Gorgeous watch with great finishing, amazing lume, sapphire crystal ànd bezel, a high beat movement (don't know which one though) and a GMT hand that can be set independently in 1 hour jumps. 
The rivet bracelet of brushed steel is very nice too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have quite a high opinion of Starking watches as I do with Guanqin and Cadisen. The main differentiator is the Starking Hi-Beat movement over the Miyota or NH3* in the other two. Tested against the Seiko, so just one example of each, the Starling was better than a NH35a in a very cheap DOM watch I bought as a movement to tinker with. The Starking was within +/- 3 secs a day where the Seiko was gaining over 12 secs a day. Which means nothing except that the Starking was better regulated, but in this price band, how long it will continue to behave like that is anybodies guess.
> 
> My advice, for that money grab one and see if it floats your boat! :-!
> 
> ...


In the NOMOS Lambda homages, Guanqin, Binger, Feice and Cadisen all use the Hangzhou 2b00 or 2ba0 movements, whereas Starking uses their in-house SK3Z. The Starking does not have a working power reserve function like the Hangzhou calibers, and some reports indicate reliability is a crap shoot. All these movements come unregulated, so their as-is accuracy can vary. What separates movements is the ability to regulate them to a consistent variation range across multiple examples, and how stable and reliable they remain as a group.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Would people who've got this recommend it for the price? Also does anyone know if there's anything similar looking that's got a mechanical movement?
> 
> Starking BM0990
> £16.36 ($21.12)
> ...


For a $20 watch, they are not bad. The bracelet is folded link construction, but a bit better than most similar ones you see on inexpensive watches. If you use the stopwatch feature often, this model can be frustrating. It needs to be readjusted often to reset to zero, and I worry that it may not be reliable long-term. Starking produces the TE787 movement in-house, and it's anybody's guess whether their quartz calibers are any better than failure prone Sunons. I doubt they can compete with the reliability of Seiko or Miyota quartz chronographs.

Compared to a $20 Sinobi 1132 diver, the Starking BM0990 has better fit and finish. The domed crystal and dial detailing, make it look like a more expensive watch.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

BalooSD said:


> I have this watch and definitely recommend it for the price. Mechanical chronos (I like the Sugess) start at $200.


I second this, it's a great watch and looks much more expensive than it really is. As long as you ditch the bracelet, that is.

I was wearing mine today, a blue one which I put on a brown suede strap.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Well I paid £50 ($64.86) for mine. I've had it about a month, and it's one of my favourite watches. I absolutely love the design. I've got it on a vintage style brown leather strap now instead of the original mesh one. I've not had any issues with it at all. I'd definitely recommend it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this mechanical movement?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> is this mechanical movement?


No it's Quartz.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

jovame said:


> Absolutely agree now that mine arrived this week. I ordered the Rolex 6542 homage with white dial after seeing your pics.
> At around $420 the most money I ever spent on Alix, but I'm glad I took the risk.
> Gorgeous watch with great finishing, amazing lume, sapphire crystal ànd bezel, a high beat movement (don't know which one though) and a GMT hand that can be set independently in 1 hour jumps.
> The rivet bracelet of brushed steel is very nice too.


Wow, big gamble, but glad it paid off.

The range in prices on San Martins is incredible, they go up to $1000 for some models! I'd never spend tha much but I couldn't be happier with my $170 'Tiger Sharks' diver - great fit and finish and specs, excellent bracelet, surprisingly slim. It didn't leave my wrist for a couple of weeks and is a top-tier watch in my opinion, when I was only really expecting a decent Parnis level of quality, it far exceeds expectations.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Nice watch.

Not sure I would spend that much on a San Martin even though I have several of the Sharkey Divers and love them, but if you are happy with the watch, that is what counts

FYI - They currently have a sale on their Divers

https://www.heimdallr.watch/

You can follow Heimdallr on Facebook for future reference



jovame said:


> Absolutely agree now that mine arrived this week. I ordered the Rolex 6542 homage with white dial after seeing your pics.
> At around $420 the most money I ever spent on Alix, but I'm glad I took the risk.
> Gorgeous watch with great finishing, amazing lume, sapphire crystal ànd bezel, a high beat movement (don't know which one though) and a GMT hand that can be set independently in 1 hour jumps.
> The rivet bracelet of brushed steel is very nice too.
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Nice watch.
> 
> Not sure I would spend that much on a San Martin even though I have several of the Sharkey Divers and love them, but if you are happy with the watch, that is what counts
> 
> ...


Thanks! I've been eyeballing a Tuna for some time, the specs are not half bad, and with their "Subscribe to receive a $15 discount.. for real!" banner... I think I'll take the plunge 

[edit] ok guys & gals, I need your help:

yellow?








..or orange?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

I got the answer from Ruimas.
When you order you can enter a message to the seller, use this windows to enter the discount code (WUS). 
if you provide the WUS code you will have the following discounts : 

'we can provide the WUS code like this:
one order total price from $30 to $70: we can give $1 extra discount.
from $70 to $100: we can give $2 extra discount.
from $100~200: we can give $3 extra discount.
more than $200: contact me by email, a big discount waiting for you.

from now on and till the end of the 11th November sale.
'

If you need to order more than $200 you can use the website or the app to contact them ;=)


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

bushu16 said:


> is this mechanical movement?


If it's a mechanical Chronoscope homage you're looking for, check out this Feice watch. 
It is an automatic but without a chronograph function. The upper subdial is for months (which you have to set yourselves each month by pushing the upper pusher), lower subdial is a 24 hour hand.
And the pushers and the day/date double window are taken more from the Junghans Meister than the Max Bill Chronoscope, but I love the watch anyway (that domed crystal!). It doesn't have to be an exact copy...

It's not available on Alix though but on Amazon, and it's not exactly cheap (about 5 times the price of the Loreo quartz)....

https://www.amazon.com/FEICE-Multi-...B07FKKGKQP?ref_=w_bl_sl_ap_wa_web_17551949011























I also bought an original Junghans strap for it:


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Thanks! I've been eyeballing a Tuna for some time, the specs are not half bad, and with their "Subscribe to receive a $15 discount.. for real!" banner... I think I'll take the plunge
> 
> [edit] ok guys & gals, I need your help:
> 
> ...


That Heimdallr site is pretty cool, I like their SKX cases with MM hands and the like (the MM hands have brushed centres and and polished bevelled edges, similar to my Merkur 6105 and much nicer than flat stamped hands on a Seiko. Between this, the cheaper price, sapphire and hacking/handwind they are a great alternative to Seiko for those who don't need ISO certified 200m WR).

My tuna is also a Merkur, which might or might not use some common parts or otherwise be connected to LJM/Sharky/San Martin, but it's conventional black dial. TBH for a tuna which is a big chunky and brash watch I wouldn't want a bright dial personally but if you want a LOUD brash watch then the orange dial looks a bit more legible to me.

If the sharkey logo is now printed black, I think I prefer that to the former applied polished logo, it's less distracting (especially when you don't have applied markers).


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Ive always been intrigued by this one - $80 on 11.11









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ANG...346.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2da82e0eKYJtS0


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> No it's Quartz.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


i have one similar - branded guanquin. does the large seconds hand stay at 12 when the chrono is not running on yours?

mine would have both the top sub dial and large seconds had be the chrono 60 second timer... it looked nice but this made the chrono a bit useless as i could only time under a minute :/


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bentl said:


> i have one similar - branded guanquin. does the large seconds hand stay at 12 when the chrono is not running on yours?
> 
> mine would have both the top sub dial and large seconds had be the chrono 60 second timer... it looked nice but this made the chrono a bit useless as i could only time under a minute :/


The top sub dial is the chronograph, the large second hand, is an actual second hand.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mougino said:


> Thanks! I've been eyeballing a Tuna for some time, the specs are not half bad, and with their "Subscribe to receive a $15 discount.. for real!" banner... I think I'll take the plunge
> 
> [edit] ok guys & gals, I need your help:
> 
> ...


Orange!

Keep us updated. This one might be the perfect Christmas present (for me :-d)


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

bentl said:


> Ive always been intrigued by this one - $80 on 11.11
> 
> View attachment 13608489
> 
> ...


I've seen a review about this one and while the watch itself seems nice, the main concern is that the outer circle with mayan faces is not a multiple of 12 so reading time is quite chalenging.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

double post


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Just sent to GB
"I ordered this watch with Seiko NH36 (as showed in the picture on your site https://it.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_685741.html?wid=1433363) and you sent me a watch with Miyota movement. Can I have the GJ16034 with NH36 Seiko movement please and a voucher to send the watch I've just received back, thank you."


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Ale De Alis said:


> Just sent to GB
> "I ordered this watch with Seiko NH36 (as showed in photo on your site https://it.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_685741.html?wid=1433363) and you sent me a watch with Miyota movement. Can I have the GJ16034 with NH36 Seiko movement please and a voucher to send the watch I've just received back, thank you."


Please keep us updated on this, both my Guanqin and Cadisen have pst cusotms and now been sent from the UK. I'll probably have to complain too.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

cuica said:


> Please keep us updated on this, both my Guanqin and Cadisen have pst cusotms and now been sent from the UK. I'll probably have to complain too.


We should join forces. If our complaints are ignored, I'll create a specific thread. Of course, I'll keep you updated


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Ale De Alis said:


> We should join forces. If our complaints are ignored, I'll create a specific thread. Of course, I'll keep you updated


Maybe if Paypal receives enough claims they'll do something about it!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Orange!
> 
> Keep us updated. This one might be the perfect Christmas present (for me :-d)


I'm waiting for my $15 discount to order the orange one (I emailed them about that). Shipping is said to be 3-8 days worldwide so I'm pretty sure I'll have to pay VAT customs & taxes but on a base of 126€ that should still be a good deal 

[edit] the -$50 for the sales and the newcomer -$15 are incompatible, but I got the answer in less than 15mn even though it's late in China, so I'm passing the order because of the great customer service:


> Hello Nicolas
> 
> You can use code NEWS15 to receive a discount of USD$ 15.00.
> 
> ...


[edit2] ordered!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm waiting for my $15 discount to order the orange one (I emailed them about that). Shipping is said to be 3-8 days worldwide so I'm pretty sure I'll have to pay VAT customs & taxes but on a base of 126€ that should still be a good deal


I'm not sure you're going to pay those taxes. Usually, chinese sellers don't declare values over $20 ;-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'm not sure you're going to pay those taxes. Usually, chinese sellers don't declare values over $20 ;-)


When they ship by DHL Express they usually do... And when they even mention it on their website you're sure you won't escape them


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mougino said:


> When they ship by DHL Express they usually do... And when they even mention it on their website you're sure you won't escape them


Not always. I received a watch (€160) from Alix (good seller with great customer service) shipped by DHL Express. It was a monumental surprise!!!!! :-!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Not always. I received a watch (€160) from Alix (good seller with great customer service) shipped by DHL Express. It was a monumental surprise!!!!! :-!


You're right, it happened to me once too, a ~250€ watch arrived through DHL, and no customs asked. But the other 3 times it never failed.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Today I had the same problem. I ordered lady automatic DOM watch for about $41 from AliX and in offer they have put a photo of Miyota 8215 and described it as "Citizen mechanical movement". Today I received the package. Watch has NH35A Seiko movement. I don't know what to think about it. 
PS. It had some quality problems, uneven indexes, scars on bracelet, bad looking gold paint. Think twice if someone wants to buy it.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) Miyota and Seiko are both producing well know and good movements, the differences are often tiny imo. I think Seiko is a better choice in some cases (for examples sometimes it hacks when M. does not) but Miyota is good too  The fact that pictures are different from what you received should be enough for refund. Have you asked them about the defaults on the watch ? Is bracelet alloy or stainless steel ?


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Hello. It's full stainless steel. Bracelet is full filled, case is SS too. I'm not mad about that it is Seiko, in fact I like both, it's just that the item isn't as described, and I have less trust for AliX watches now. And I wanted to warn people that there are more watches with swapped movements  The real problem with my watch is with those indexes at very top (12 hour). It hurts. The scars and uneven plating is less annoying. I can see this watch can be had on 11.11 for less than $40.


manchette said:


> Hello ;=) Miyota and Seiko are both producing well know and good movements, the differences are often tiny imo. I think Seiko is a better choice in some cases (for examples sometimes it hacks when M. does not) but Miyota is good too  The fact that pictures are different from what you received should be enough for refund. Have you asked them about the defaults on the watch ? Is bracelet alloy or stainless steel ?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1015 ~10$





Xiaomi mi band 3 review ~23$ check link in the video


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

I would like to pause the debate about Miyota or nh35 by sending you a nice strap that arrived today for my Parnis 







:

"A man with one watch knows what time it is; a man with two watches is never quite sure." - Lee Segall


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ED209 said:


> That Heimdallr site is pretty cool, I like their SKX cases with MM hands and the like (the MM hands have brushed centres and and polished bevelled edges, similar to my Merkur 6105 and much nicer than flat stamped hands on a Seiko. Between this, the cheaper price, sapphire and hacking/handwind they are a great alternative to Seiko for those who don't need ISO certified 200m WR).
> 
> My tuna is also a Merkur, which might or might not use some common parts or otherwise be connected to LJM/Sharky/San Martin, but it's conventional black dial. TBH for a tuna which is a big chunky and brash watch I wouldn't want a bright dial personally but if you want a LOUD brash watch then the orange dial looks a bit more legible to me.
> 
> If the sharkey logo is now printed black, I think I prefer that to the former applied polished logo, it's less distracting (especially when you don't have applied markers).


I have both the conventional black dial Sharkey Tuna and given I liked it so much, I bought a lime green Sharkey Tuna as well. I matched my lime green with a lime green strap - yea, it is a brash statement  But a fun one

I also have a Merkur Puck - and while I think they are competitors, they do share some common parts with LJM/Sharky/San Martin (probably both are sourced from the same factory)


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm waiting for my $15 discount to order the orange one (I emailed them about that). Shipping is said to be 3-8 days worldwide so I'm pretty sure I'll have to pay VAT customs & taxes but on a base of 126€ that should still be a good deal
> ordered!


How much are they asking for shipping and is there any other option beside DHL?
I hate DHL, in my country they are like road bandits charging for passing through. They often extract money by charging for the "import processing" like I am importing shipping crates full of watches.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> I have both the conventional black dial Sharkey Tuna and given I liked it so much, I bought a lime green Sharkey Tuna as well. I matched my lime green with a lime green strap - yea, it is a brash statement  But a fun one
> 
> I also have a Merkur Puck - and while I think they are competitors, they do share some common parts with LJM/Sharky/San Martin (probably both are sourced from the same factory)


pictures please?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Letter T said:


> How much are they asking for shipping and is there any other option beside DHL?
> I hate DHL, in my country they are like road bandits charging for passing through. They often extract money by charging for the "import processing" like I am importing shipping crates full of watches.


Free DHL shipping and no other choice AFAIK but you can try to contact them at [email protected]


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

maverick13z said:


> I have both the conventional black dial Sharkey Tuna and given I liked it so much, I bought a lime green Sharkey Tuna as well. I matched my lime green with a lime green strap - yea, it is a brash statement  But a fun one
> 
> I also have a Merkur Puck - and while I think they are competitors, they do share some common parts with LJM/Sharky/San Martin (probably both are sourced from the same factory)


There is a thread that I'll never find now, maybe in the dive forum, where somebody compared a Sharkey and a Merkur tuna with a loupe and listed all the differences they could find, IIRC they concluded they were different parts. But I wasn't convinced, the sort of differences they were finding could have just been due to different production runs or different manual finishing...the indent in the shroud is a little bit more rounded in one than the other, that sort of thing.

At the time I was looking into whether I should pay the little extra for a Merkur and the impression I got was that everyone with a Merkur loved it, while some people nitpicked over their Sharkey. But a lot of that was people not liking the logo. In the end I've played it safe and gone Merkur, but I'm fairly confident I wouldn't notice any difference with a Sharkey. One other thing is that the ebay seller I bought off said the Merkur was better than the Sharkey, he sold both, but maybe 
just makes a better margin on the Merkur! These have also had very long lead times and delays while the supplying factory was changed, and I bet that makes more difference between one watch and an identical later one from the same brand, than whether they are the same company or parts supplier.

The good thing is that (unlike Semdu) they are both honestly specced and well made watches and I'd buy either brand without hesitation.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

These Chinese brands love confusing us folk. So much smoke in the air, it's hard to work out what's legit.

I'd been following this site: HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP

But then you guys pull out the similarly named: https://www.heimdallr.watch/


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does someone here have the Starking AM0242 watch?

Link: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009957371310.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail




























What I'm interested to know is, is the artwork present on the dial of the watch engraved or is it just a image that has been printed on the dial? Anyone having this watch please shed some light on this.


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Does someone here have the Starking AM0242 watch?
> 
> Link: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009957371310.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail
> 
> ...


I have the rooster version. The rooster is embossed on the dial, kinda like a 3d effect

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Does someone here have the Starking AM0242 watch?
> 
> Link: https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009957371310.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail
> 
> ...


These are Chopard Urushi hommage. The original are made from laquer layer and each model are limited to 88. While the rooster and the dog are exactly like the chopard ones, the other don't seems to be from chopard. Thanks to blueboy85, we now know it's embossed.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> Totally missed that it was alloy hmm ... starting to think I should revert back to the original plan and go with the currently cut priced loreo


The price difference is a thing quickly forgotten, the alloy case is a thing that will keep bugging you more and more over time. My opinion is, if the choice between style and steel, I'd lean towards steel all day long.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> In the NOMOS Lambda homages, Guanqin, Binger, Feice and Cadisen all use the Hangzhou 2b00 or 2ba0 movements, whereas Starking uses their in-house SK3Z. The Starking does not have a working power reserve function like the Hangzhou calibers, and some reports indicate reliability is a crap shoot. All these movements come unregulated, so their as-is accuracy can vary. What separates movements is the ability to regulate them to a consistent variation range across multiple examples, and how stable and reliable they remain as a group.


What I can report about this is ALL black dial AM0184 I purchased (six) run within -1 to +3 seconds a day (and still do after months) in various positions, whereas the white dials ALL stoppped running or came DOA, so it appears to be rather related to batches than various QC with one and the same variants.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

jovame said:


> Absolutely agree now that mine arrived this week. I ordered the Rolex 6542 homage with white dial after seeing your pics.
> At around $420 the most money I ever spent on Alix, but I'm glad I took the risk.
> Gorgeous watch with great finishing, amazing lume, sapphire crystal ànd bezel, a high beat movement (don't know which one though) and a GMT hand that can be set independently in 1 hour jumps.
> The rivet bracelet of brushed steel is very nice too.


What a watch huh?! I'm still totally in love, and can't mention it often enough, a higher price paid is something you tend to forget about over time, in it's place comes the appreciation for the great piece it is! Bargains ain't everyting...

In this watch beats a gold colour ETA clone, with a clover 3 shock absorber and super nice (but undecorated) finish.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

blueboy85 said:


> I have the rooster version. The rooster is embossed on the dial, kinda like a 3d effect
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


That's good to hear. Are you happy with finishing of the dial texture? How does it look overall and it would be great if you could post a couple of photographs of the actual watch. Also, which movement does this have?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> That's good to hear. Are you happy with finishing of the dial texture? How does it look overall and it would be great if you could post a couple of photographs of the actual watch. Also, which movement does this have?


The movement is the same 28,800, SK series 1813 found in the Starking AM0184 and AM0194. The date wheel is just covered over.

Your choice of animal - $36 on 11.11 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STARKING-0242/32810277312.html


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Automatic Winner WR003 vs Sewor SW043 watch comparison/review ~15$





Skmei 1100 ~10$





Naviforce 9056M ~16$


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The movement is the same 28,800, SK series 1813 found in the Starking AM0184 and AM0194. The date wheel is just covered over.
> 
> Your choice of animal - $36 on 11.11 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STARKING-0242/32810277312.html


Thank-you @HoustonReal for the information regarding the movement, appreciate it! For the discounted price on the link you posted it's very tempting now to pre-order one of these! It's something definitely different and a welcome change for it's artwork.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> What I can report about this is ALL black dial AM0184 I purchased (six) run within -1 to +3 seconds a day (and still do after months) in various positions, whereas the white dials ALL stoppped running or came DOA, so it appears to be rather related to batches than various QC with one and the same variants.


My experience is limited to one sample - black AM0184 - but accuracy is not its forte: +30 SPD. It was a b!tch to open the caseback as it was tightened by Hulk but I'm regulating it now.
One interesting fact is that Watch-o-scope has more trouble locking on the movement beat than most of my other watches.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ipse said:


> My experience is limited to one sample - black AM0184 - but accuracy is not its forte: +30 SPD. It was a b!tch to open the caseback as it was tightened by Hulk but I'm regulating it now.
> One interesting fact is that Watch-o-scope has more trouble locking on the movement beat than most of my other watches.


That's because it is very silent ticking. It's a night and day difference with the 2824-2. My Timgrapher has no trouble with it though. Does watch-o-scope also deal with beat error? If not, I don't recommend touching it at all. Unlike an ETA or Hattori movement, the cheap Chinese movements aren't very good at having speed adjusted from beat error separately. You can have the illusion that it runs fine in terms of speed, but if it has beat error it will deviate a lot more on the wrist.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

mougino said:


> I just found out what looks like Seiko New Turtle homages? (wha'd'ya think?) Of course they're low specs but the look is cool IMO.
> 
> Mike Brand Men Watches Water Resistant Stainless Steel Quartz *(US $18.18)* [from Ali Express]


MIKE arrived today.

I had not very high expectations so I'm not disappointed....

The Case is aluminium, only the back is stainless steel.
Bracelet and clasp are dross (as expected) - made of aluminium, the bracelet is made of folded pieces. The clasp has some sharp edges.
Movement is one of these small 1$ quartz movements.

But the dial is well done, high glossy surface with attached indices.
The logo is some domed material which was easy to remove with a toothpick, below it is printed in white again. I'll try to remove this also, acetone may do the job. With a sterile dial it's not bad.
The bezel is not very tight but not wobbly, unidirectional with 60 clicks. The pearl looks good, not too domed.

With the logo removed and a rubber or textile strap it could be a nice watch, let's see where I'll end...
















































​


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bertl said:


> MIKE arrived today.
> 
> I had not very high expectations so I'm not disappointed....
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks for the review 

Do NOT use acetone to remove the logo on such cheap watch, it will remove the dial black painting!! I talk from experience.

Instead use a black marker or even better black aquarelle painting, to paint over the white. It should make the illusion if not watched super close.

The indices and hands also scream for a relume job.

Nicolas


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> pictures please?


Not sure which one you wanted pics of. Here is the Puck homage. My Sharkey pics are weak and before any strap change. I will include 1 but it is a bad pic


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ED209 said:


> There is a thread that I'll never find now, maybe in the dive forum, where somebody compared a Sharkey and a Merkur tuna with a loupe and listed all the differences they could find, IIRC they concluded they were different parts. But I wasn't convinced, the sort of differences they were finding could have just been due to different production runs or different manual finishing...the indent in the shroud is a little bit more rounded in one than the other, that sort of thing.


yea, I recall the debates. I am skeptical as to any real difference. I think a lot of people were just "talking up their book" (ie if the bought the Merkur - they said it was the best. If they bought the Sharkey, it was the best). It really came down to personal preference on what you liked in terms of a logo / other writing IMO


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> Not sure which one you wanted pics of. Here is the Puck homage. My Sharkey pics are weak and before any strap change. I will include 1 but it is a bad pic
> 
> View attachment 13612313


Where can the Puck homage be bought online?


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> Not sure which one you wanted pics of. Here is the Puck homage. My Sharkey pics are weak and before any strap change. I will include 1 but it is a bad pic
> 
> View attachment 13612313


Where can the Puck homage be bought online?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Has anyone got one of these? I'm very tempted.

40mm PARNIS Black dial GMT Sapphire Date Automatic movement Watch men's watch

£48.84 ($63.36)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bUzEvzXT









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Not sure if these 11.11 sale items are competitive/the best price, but thought they were worth mentioning.

"Parnis 42mm watch white dial calendar Seagull Movement parnis Automatic mechanical men watch PN610" Bauhaus-style 
(£40.09 with £4.01 deposit/$51.30 with $5.13 deposit)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Par...c-mechanical-men-watch-PN610/32850221014.html















"43mm Parnis Power Reserve Blue Marks mechanical Automatic Mens Watch Seagull movement ST2542 PN-048"
(£42.55 with £4.26 deposit/$54.45 with $5.45 deposit)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/43m...agull-movement-ST2542-PN-048/32854285505.html















Really like this one, too, "Parnis 42mm Power Reserve watch rose golden dial date parnis Automatic mechanical men watch PN609" 
(£47.45 with £4.75 deposit/$60.72 and $6.07 deposit), wondering if the 11.11 prices are going *up*?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Par...c-mechanical-men-watch-PN609/32852683614.html















The Parnis PN-609 was £39.45 https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-622.html#post47299475 not too long ago, so I may be wrong!


----------



## blueboy85 (Nov 7, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> That's good to hear. Are you happy with finishing of the dial texture? How does it look overall and it would be great if you could post a couple of photographs of the actual watch. Also, which movement does this have?


hope these pictures help


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> What a watch huh?! I'm still totally in love, and can't mention it often enough, a higher price paid is something you tend to forget about over time, in it's place comes the appreciation for the great piece it is! Bargains ain't everyting...
> 
> In this watch beats a gold colour ETA clone, with a clover 3 shock absorber and super nice (but undecorated) finish.


Thanks for this. Good to know they haven't chosen the cheapest movement they could find for this watch.
This gives me even more confidence that the price I paid was justified.

To quote Henry Royce (of Rolls Royce), "the quality remains long after the price is forgotten":-d


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yep, this is actually a movement that can be regulated by a hobbyist, without messing up the beat error.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone got one of these? I'm very tempted.
> 
> 40mm PARNIS Black dial GMT Sapphire Date Automatic movement Watch men's watch
> 
> ...


NOT recommended. I bought it a month ago on Ebay from yanwan88. The movement is bust! I hear a lot of people complaining about this watch


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I rather like this RISTOS big ZERO.






it's big though at 46 mm wide without the crown and 55mm long by almost 13 mm thick the strap is genuine leather and 22mm wide it has four colors available for the numbers and indices.On my example all are lumed except the date window.






this DOM dress watch is even nicer than my photo shows.it has a small second hand in the subdial.(No MR ORIENT USA though )Mouse over the photo for specs.The jinnaier is 35 mm wide by 44 mm long and 9 mm thick the lugs are 18mm and fixed.If you want a smaller watch look in the ladies section or childrens which is where i found this non water resistant field watch for 329 USP(pennies)The other two are both under 20 bucks.Or just get NATO or ZULU straps to dress up your CASIO or TIMEX from ALI.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

On the other hand, there are some positive if not outright enthusiastic reviews about this watch on YouTube. IDGuy, for example, reviews it in depth, and loves it. Same with corght. Sounds like a bit of a roll of the dice, whether you get a good one.


Ale De Alis said:


> NOT recommended. I bought it a month ago on Ebay from yanwan88. The movement is bust! I hear a lot of people complaining about this watch


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> On the other hand, there are some positive if not outright enthusiastic reviews about this watch on YouTube. IDGuy, for example, reviews it in depth, and loves it. Same with corght. Sounds like a bit of a roll of the dice, whether you get a good one.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I was told the Parnis Portugueser homage was rubbish, but I did my homework and the one that I bought is a great watch. How many years it will last is a good question, but as of today I am a Happy Bunny. If you can get one of the GMT homages of a similar quality then in my opinion you will get a great deal. :-!

I will admit that it is a bit of a lottery and if they are selling in higher than usual volume corners could get cut, but I hope not.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> On the other hand, there are some positive if not outright enthusiastic reviews about this watch on YouTube. IDGuy, for example, reviews it in depth, and loves it. Same with corght. Sounds like a bit of a roll of the dice, whether you get a good one.





ObiWonWD40 said:


> I was told the Parnis Portugueser homage was rubbish, but I did my homework and the one that I bought is a great watch. How many years it will last is a good question, but as of today I am a Happy Bunny. If you can get one of the GMT homages of a similar quality then in my opinion you will get a great deal. :-!
> I will admit that it is a bit of a lottery and if they are selling in higher than usual volume corners could get cut, but I hope not.
> Best regards,
> Jim


I totally agree with you guys! :-!
It's a bit of a lottery and this time I lost. :-(
The GMT is beautiful, good case (case back without gasket o| ) and good bracelet. The movement is a big issue though. 
I asked for a refund but I doubt I'll get anything out of it. I'll try to replace it with a brand new DG3804. They say great things about this movement


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Orkina watch ORK187 ~20$





OTS T7005G watch ~15$


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> NOT recommended. I bought it a month ago on Ebay from yanwan88. The movement is bust! I hear a lot of people complaining about this watch


Thank you for saving us the trouble! I keep eying these, thanks for the feedback


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Where do you find that movement? (a brand new DG3804)


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

glen8ak said:


> Where do you find that movement? (a brand new DG3804)


On Alix, this item is sold by a lot of dealers

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GMT-Date-Asia-DG3804-Automatic-Mechanical-Movement-Kit-Parnis-Men-s-Watch/32856586935.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Parnis-Men-s-Watch-Kit-GMT-Date-Asia-MingZhu-DG3804-Automatic-Mechanical-Movement-409/32861895409.html


----------



## Ubryaj (Oct 8, 2018)

Really liking the yellow Heimdllar tuna but the V2 is out of stock, they do have the V1 for cheaper in stock. Any other good options?


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Any teak dialed dress/sport watches out there, ala Aquaterra AT or Orient Star standard date? Looking in the $40-80 range and must be auto/mechanical.


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I really like the look of this. It's clearly an homage of the Omega, which I've added at the bottom.

GUANQIN Watch Men Mechanical Watches Luxury Sport Men Leather Watches Waterproof Military Men Watch Sapphire Analog Wristwatches

£48.13 ($62.60)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cXRZR6Bf









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

dw1987uk said:


> Where can the Puck homage be bought online?


No longer available as far as I know
It sold out


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ok took a couple quick shots of the green Sharkey


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Me too! I have had my eye on this model (Guanqin's homage to the Omega De Ville Hour Vision) for almost a year now, but I have not come across any commentary on it.

Does anyone here have any first hand or even second hand knowledge of whether it's any good?



No1VIPER said:


> I really like the look of this. It's clearly an homage of the Omega, which I've added at the bottom.
> 
> GUANQIN Watch Men Mechanical Watches Luxury Sport Men Leather Watches Waterproof Military Men Watch Sapphire Analog Wristwatches
> 
> ...


Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Me too! I have had my eye on this model (Guanqin's homage to the Omega De Ville Hour Vision) for almost a year now, but I have not come across any commentary on it.
> 
> Does anyone here have any first hand or even second hand knowledge of whether it's any good?
> 
> Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


I took a look at the advert on AliX and they do show a picture of the movement with a Guanqin branded rotor, but with what they show of the movement I don't have a clue what it is :-s

I have seen them fit Miyota movements with a branded Rotor, so it is a 50/50 chance it could be a Miyota? I would take a chance and buy one but my throw away budget is a bit challenged what with Christmas coming up and that :-s

Best regards,
Jim

PS I did a bit of additional research and found an ad that said it had a Japanese Automatic movement So it could be a Miyota????


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I asked for some really pictures of the Ruimas RL6725G a while back, and the seller said he would do a video for instead. Well here it is.

I couldn't wait in the end, and ordered it a while ago. It's already on its way.

https://streamable.com/y5ve0


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Did anyone end up buying the €43/$50 Gladster (Miyota 8215) we discussed a few pages back? I'm seeing some nice reviews on it on Aliex.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

dw1987uk said:


> Where can the Puck homage be bought online?


San Martin make a puck. Check on AliExpress or Taobao.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Techme said:


> San Martin make a puck. Check on AliExpress or Taobao.
> 
> Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


This is not the same, but close?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...lgo_pvid=748ab5ab-34b6-4952-b885-01299fd5fa32


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I would have ordered a Gladster in a flash but at 42mm it's too big for my taste.

If it were 38mm, it'd be great.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

My sentiments exactly. A pity, as its a handsome watch, with a good movement, at a great price.


ED209 said:


> I would have ordered a Gladster in a flash but at 42mm it's too big for my taste.
> 
> If it were 38mm, it'd be great.


Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> Did anyone end up buying the €43/$50 Gladster (Miyota 8215) we discussed a few pages back? I'm seeing some nice reviews on it on Aliex.
> 
> View attachment 13616013
> 
> ...


I was going to ask the same thing, as I'm really tempted to order one after seeing the pictures and reviews.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I asked for some really pictures of the Ruimas RL6725G a while back, and the seller said he would do a video for instead. Well here it is.
> 
> I couldn't wait in the end, and ordered it a while ago. It's already on its way.https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/5be0099bf3c4b/Ruimas.mp4


Maybe you could upload this video on youtube, or something similar, then provide a link to watch online?
I don't know how many WIS-ers are comfortable downloading it.
I am not, but I really want the info.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Maybe you could upload this video on youtube, or something similar, then provide a link to watch online?
> I don't know how many WIS-ers are comfortable downloading it.
> I am not, but I really want the info.


I've changed it now. Here's the link:

https://streamable.com/y5ve0

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

[edit] nvm, OP beat me to it


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I took a look at the advert on AliX and they do show a picture of the movement with a Guanqin branded rotor, but with what they show of the movement I don't have a clue what it is :-s
> 
> I have seen them fit Miyota movements with a branded Rotor, so it is a 50/50 chance it could be a Miyota? I would take a chance and buy one but my throw away budget is a bit challenged what with Christmas coming up and that :-s
> 
> ...


Looking back on the Posts from the Man who is the Oracle on all things Chinese Watches IMHO, HoustonReal, from the looks of the movement it could also be a Dixmont DG2803 movement?

So my final comment is that it could be either a Miyota with a Guanqin rotor or a Dixmont movement?

Which is better? I don't have a clue :-s

I am hoping that the man himself will grace this thread with his presence and give all us poor Plebs the benefit of his guiding wisdom, before I make a complete and utter fool of myself o| Oh hell I might have done that already. :-s

But on a subject that I am better qualified to comment on. Today I decided to take the Seiko 5 and the Miyota powered Longines Homage out of my watch winder after around nearly 9 days of continuous running.

Final totally unscientific results, but they were within 30 secs of each other which given the precision of the test and room for error means that the Miyota 2115 and the Seiko 7s26 are about as equal as you like if well regulated.

Both were about a minute slow but the Seiko had lost a tad more, but like I say this was a rough, stick 'em in the watch winder and see what happens test, but the result should calm the nerves of anybody getting a Miyota instead of a SII NH35a in a watch. The totally, cheap £27 DOM watch with a NH35a was losing around 12 secs a day under the same testing conditions!

But my Pal who works for Epson told me that the movements are very crudely regulated to within the design spec as they come off the production line, beyond that they expect the watch builder to regulate after the dial, hands and the case are fitted before the watch is finished and the case closed. But if you buy very cheaply, you will basically get what comes from the factory, as for example I don't think that DOM spent a second regulating the watch I bought. But 99% of people would be happy with that level of accuracy and it is within spec.

Like most things, you pays your money and takes your choice and when I spend less on a watch than I spend on my lunch some days, I am happy that I get what I paid for.|>

I will say that just trying this out has given me more confidence in a watch with a Miyota movement! As with my previous test which also gave me a surprise when I found that the Starking Hi-Beat movement was within 2-3secs a day.

Please bear in mind that these tests are such a small sample size, that statistically they have about zero relevance and have been done purely for my amusement and should be considered like that please. All I will say is that it does go some way to highlight the incredible value these watches can be. If you are mad enough, and I include myself in this, to buy these watches and learn how to do a little bit of simple regulation, you can end up with a totally incredible value watch. My recent experiences this year have made me more reluctant to spend significant sums of money on a watch. I would rather buy a few of these cheaper examples, wear them until I get bored with them and then either give them to friends, or most likely friends kids ;-), the charity shop or take them apart for spares.

I was toying with the idea of servicing watches too, but as I learn more I am now thinking that should a watch fail on me, my more likely route is to mend it with a new movement. Which co-incidentally my local watch repair shop does too, if they find the fault means they need to strip the watch, then most times they can stick a replacement movement in and only charge the customer around £175! Which may sound a bit stiff, but in fact is way below the cost in man-time of stripping, cleaning, replacing worn parts, re-building, lubricating, testing and regulating a movement. My journey this year has been a series of small torch bulb rather than light bulb moments. I know it is a bit early for resolutions :roll: but 2019 is probably going to be the year I try to customise a watch I have and build a watch from parts, I am thinking. I may even try to build a Sports Watch for the Mem Sahib as her current one of that type is beginning to show it's age ;-)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Eyki Overfly E3075L ~15$





Skmei 1220 ~13$


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Love my Parnis Daytona, but hated the stock clasp. Looked bad and did not sit flat on my wrist. Parnis branding engraved as well. Ordered a glide lock style clasp from Ali seller Carlywet/Wendybei Store for $15. Had to enlarge the center link holes a bit to get the clasp screws through, but now it is on and I am really liking it. Zero rattle and the adjustment system is great. If you have a screw link bracelet with 9mm center links this might be for you. Ordered and shipped 10/27 received today 11/5.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Looking back on the Posts from the Man who is the Oracle on all things Chinese Watches IMHO, HoustonReal, from the looks of the movement it could also be a Dixmont DG2803 movement?
> 
> So my final comment is that it could be either a Miyota with a Guanqin rotor or a Dixmont movement?
> 
> ...


I would reserve "the Oracle on all things Chinese Watches" for Chascomm, but thank you anyway. Now that I've descended the mountain, the movement looks like a Dixmont DG2803, based on the finish and the visible design features. The close-up shot of the balance wheel jewel is a Miyota "Parashock" jewel holder, but Guanqin often uses this stock photo on any number of models. The identification is a bit easier if you can see the balance wheel.

I would say that the Dixmont DG28xx's are as good or better that the Sea-Gull TY28/ST16 movements. The Miyota 82xx movements may be slightly more reliable, but you sacrifice the hacking abilities of their Chinese substitutes.

Of course, YMMV, since Guanqin recently switched their GJ16034 from a Seiko/TMI NH36A to a Miyota 8205.

*Below:* Dixmont DG2803 (KIF), Miyota 8205 (Parashock), Sea-Gull TY2806 (Incabloc)


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Love my Parnis Daytona, but hated the stock clasp. Looked bad and did not sit flat on my wrist. Parnis branding engraved as well. Ordered a glide lock style clasp from Ali seller Carlywet/Wendybei Store for $15. Had to enlarge the center link holes a bit to get the clasp screws through, but now it is on and I am really liking it. Zero rattle and the adjustment system is great. If you have a screw link bracelet with 9mm center links this might be for you. Ordered and shipped 10/27 received today 11/5.
> 
> View attachment 13617411
> 
> View attachment 13617413


Thank you. I was actually quite curious about these.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Love my Parnis Daytona, but hated the stock clasp. Looked bad and did not sit flat on my wrist. Parnis branding engraved as well. Ordered a glide lock style clasp from Ali seller Carlywet/Wendybei Store for $15. Had to enlarge the center link holes a bit to get the clasp screws through, but now it is on and I am really liking it. Zero rattle and the adjustment system is great. If you have a screw link bracelet with 9mm center links this might be for you. Ordered and shipped 10/27 received today 11/5.


Could you please post the link? Looks like the same bracelet on my Parnis GMT sterile, a good one. Price is ok, too. Maybe I'll buy it on 11.11


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

baczajka said:


> Love my Parnis Daytona, but hated the stock clasp. Looked bad and did not sit flat on my wrist. Parnis branding engraved as well. Ordered a glide lock style clasp from Ali seller Carlywet/Wendybei Store for $15. Had to enlarge the center link holes a bit to get the clasp screws through, but now it is on and I am really liking it. Zero rattle and the adjustment system is great. If you have a screw link bracelet with 9mm center links this might be for you. Ordered and shipped 10/27 received today 11/5.]
> 
> I second this. I picked up a 9mm (that's the center link width for 20mm oyster-style bracelets) Carlywet 'glidelock-style' clasp for my Invicta 8926OB. I also had to bore out the center link hole for the Carlywet screw link; the Invicta uses friction pins.) Very pleased with it. Fit and finish is at least equal to the Invicta and the adjustability makes for the perfect fit.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ale De Alis said:


> Could you please post the link? Looks like the same bracelet on my Parnis GMT sterile, a good one. Price is ok, too. Maybe I'll buy it on 11.11


Try this.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CAR...552.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.61ee4c4dlMMvIp


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I would reserve "the Oracle on all things Chinese Watches" for Chascomm, but thank you anyway. Now that I've descended the mountain, the movement looks like a Dixmont DG2803, based on the finish and the visible design features. The close-up shot of the balance wheel jewel is a Miyota "Parashock" jewel holder, but Guanqin often uses this stock photo on any number of models. The identification is a bit easier if you can see the balance wheel.
> 
> I would say that the Dixmont DG28xx's are as good or better that the Sea-Gull TY28/ST16 movements. The Miyota 82xx movements may be slightly more reliable, but you sacrifice the hacking abilities of their Chinese substitutes.
> 
> ...


I'm going to buy soon a DG3804 to replace a bust movement. Is this undecorated version of DG2813 "authentic"? The ones made in Nanning and Beijing factories are worse than the original?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone have a Parnis Aquatek (Patek Aquanaut homage)?

Looks nice and the size is right IMO.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/40m...lgo_pvid=bb3b2d9e-3e85-4934-9013-8a7a83f296b7


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'm going to buy soon a DG3804 to replace a bust movement. Is this undecorated version of DG2813 "authentic"? The ones made in Nanning and Beijing factories are worse than the original?
> 
> View attachment 13617575


The key is to look under the balance wheel. Dixmont movements have their crown logo stamped underneath. Nanning movements feature an "NN" in a circle, and Beijings have a "B" and a serial number in a semi-circle. Supposedly, Nanning movements are the same as Dixmont, but for some reason they are not very commonly used in mushroom brands. I think Dixmont has a slightly better reputation. I would say Beijing movements are about the same as Dixmont, and Carnival seems to use them frequently.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

And is it the case that all three of these movements are Miyoko 8215 clones that have been modified to add hacking?



HoustonReal said:


> The key is to look under the balance wheel. Dixmont movements have their crown logo stamped underneath. Nanning movements feature an "NN" in a circle, and Beijings have a "B" and a serial number in a semi-circle. Supposedly, Nanning movements are the same as Dixmont, but for some reason they are not very commonly used in mushroom brands. I think Dixmont has a slightly better reputation. I would say Beijing movements are about the same as Dixmont, and Carnival seems to use them frequently.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD posted in this forum a wrist shot of one of these the other month. Different dial variation, but same watch. This ones caught my eye too. Hadn't realized what it was homaging. Hopefully BalooSD will see this message and be able to comment.



baczajka said:


> Anyone have a Parnis Aquatek
> (Patek Aquanaut homage)?
> 
> Looks nice and the size is right IMO.
> ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> And is it the case that all three of these movements are Miyoko 8215 clones that have been modified to add hacking?


These are not exactly clones, like the Sea-Gull ST2130 vs the ETA 2824-2.

The 28xx Chinese calibers, along with the Sea-Gull ST16, follow the general layout of the Miyota 82xx movements, but have distinctive differences. The 28xx movements have an extra jewel (22), and different plates. The ST16 uses a "Magic Lever" bi-directional automatic winding mechanism. Only Miyota uses the Parashock jewel keeper. The gear trains all follow the same basic layout, and all the movements are fairly interchangeable as complete units.

Take away 3 jewels, and build your Sea-Gull ST16 in Switzerland = *Claro-Semag CL-888*


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Please can you tell me the wus code to get a discount in the RUIMAS OFFICIAL STORE?


“A man with one watch knows what time it is; a man with two watches is never quite sure.” - Lee Segall


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

panos_ioannou said:


> Please can you tell me the wus code to get a discount in the RUIMAS OFFICIAL STORE?
> 
> "A man with one watch knows what time it is; a man with two watches is never quite sure." - Lee Segall


"WUS"


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

How much discount does it make?


HoustonReal said:


> "WUS"


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

The SK TM0915 arrived! It is definitely mechanical, and 28800bph. Accuracy I will test later on on the Timegrapher. The crystal is mineral, caseback is solid, the leather strap is very nice in this price range, but it is simple, with a pin buckle. There is no lume, but the blue dial I chose has a beautiful sunburst shine. The date is centered nicely in the date window, better as on the advert pics. The crown pulls and turns heavy. The caseback is pressfit, WR rating printed on the caseback is 3ATM. All in all not a bad deal, but I definitely would vote in favour of the AM0184 if the style is not an issue.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just got the Guanqin Lambda. Looks better than I hoped for to be honest.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> The SK TM0915 arrived! It is definitely mechanical, and 28800bph. Accuracy I will test later on on the Timegrapher. The crystal is mineral, caseback is solid, the leather strap is very nice in this price range, but it is simple, with a pin buckle. There is no lume, but the blue dial I chose has a beautiful sunburst shine. The date is centered nicely in the date window, better as on the advert pics. The crown pulls and turns heavy. The caseback is pressfit, WR rating printed on the caseback is 3ATM. All in all not a bad deal, but I definitely would vote in favour of the AM0184 if the style is not an issue.
> View attachment 13618661
> View attachment 13618663


Oh yeah, the casing is made of alloy, so definitely recommend to pay the few bucks more for the AM0184!


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

andrea__81 said:


> Just got the Guanqin Lambda. Looks better than I hoped for to be honest.
> 
> View attachment 13618685
> 
> ...


I feared the blue in 'real' lighting would look very dull, but that looks great! Time to add one of these to the collection.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

ive been looking for an auto pilot style watch size 38-42mm. most of the ones i like ate pushing 50mm and way too big for me

does anyone have a pic of this watch below? also - does anyone know if there is a sterile version available?









https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.3.3d5068a6foUIbO


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bentl said:


> ive been looking for an auto pilot style watch size 38-42mm. most of the ones i like ate pushing 50mm and way too big for me
> 
> does anyone have a pic of this watch below? also - does anyone know if there is a sterile version available?
> 
> ...


This watch has a display case back with the undecorated version of DG2813.
















Here's a similar sterile Corgeut (with Miyota movement)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/42mm-Corgeut-black-sterile-dial-Sapphire-Glass-leather-strap-21-jewels-miyota-Automatic-mens-Watch/32898957639.html?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

About Ruimas shop discount : 
The discount code is : WUS
You can enter a message to the seller before paying the watch, use this window to give them the discount code : WUS.
Then _wait_ before they change the price and _before_ you pay.

here are the discounts available : 

"we can provide the WUS code like this:
one order total price from $30 to $70: we can give $1 extra discount.
from $70 to $100: we can give $2 extra discount.
from $100~200: we can give $3 extra discount.
more than $200: contact me by email, a big discount waiting for you.

from now on and till the end of the 11th November sale."

Hope this helps


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> This watch has a display case back with the undecorated version of DG2813.
> 
> View attachment 13619133
> 
> ...


great spot buddy. i prefer the dial of the parnis but ill probably be able to find a similar dial for the Corgeut


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1219 ~10$





Kinyued J012 automatic watch ~35$


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> The SK TM0915 arrived! It is definitely mechanical, and 28800bph. . . . The crystal is mineral, caseback is solid





Brightling007 said:


> Oh yeah, the casing is made of alloy, so definitely recommend to pay the few bucks more for the AM0184!


Brightling007, many thanks for confirming these details.  |> Guess I am out on this one. :-(



bentl said:


> ive been looking for an auto pilot style watch size 38-42mm . . . does anyone know if there is a sterile version available?


For a sterile pilot between 38 and 40mm, you might consider the 40mm Tisell. 9015-powered, sapphire, a little over $200. Not always in stock but seems to be in regular batch production so should come back in stock again periodically.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Brightling007, many thanks for confirming these details.  |> Guess I am out on this one. :-(


I was lucky I still had a few AM0184 cases and bracelets, so I transplanted the internals of this watch in to it. Now it is great looking, unique, sapphire, display case back, solid steel...








I have cut about 1.5mm off the dial though as this case is slightly smaller, the movement stopped at a certain point, so I removed the main bridge and discovered the escapement of the main spring was not finished properly, so it got stuck now and again. Now it is oiled, cleaned, regulated and it runs like a champ!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It is actually not a bad idea to put to use all the defective white dial AM0184! This watch has a nice case and sapphire, screw down display case back, the crown you can choose as it's a little more fine toothed on the TM0915, but longer, so you will have to cut it.

Here's a pic of the case difference... The AM has the metal bevel at the front removable, whereas the TM has a line in the casting, but just for show, the glass is what you need to remove, and I succeeded by applying compressed air to the crown hole with the case back held on to it.








As you can see the movement is identical to the AM0184, even with the deco rotor, even though on the TM you can't even see it.

I really love this watch now, the blue is just beautiful and as AM0184 simply not available. I also prefer these hands and indices, even though they are not applied, they are subtle. And I like the fact the size difference covered all the minute marker dots, makes it just that bit easier on the eyes.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> I really love this watch now, the blue is just beautiful and as AM0184 simply not available. I also prefer these hands and indices, even though they are not applied, they are subtle. And I like the fact the size difference covered all the minute marker dots, makes it just that bit easier on the eyes.


Indeed, without the minutes track, it's reminiscent of the discontinued Christopher Ward Slimline, not a bad thing at all. |>


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Bravo! I haven't yet taken the plunge into modding (all I do is buy and wear, and maybe change straps some), but I imagine it must be a great feeling to wear your new, great looking, resourcefully assembled, one-of-a-kind watch. Well done!



Brightling007 said:


> I was lucky I still had a few AM0184 cases and bracelets, so I transplanted the internals of this watch in to it. Now it is great looking, unique, sapphire, display case back, solid steel...
> View attachment 13619741
> 
> 
> I have cut about 1.5mm off the dial though as this case is slightly smaller, the movement stopped at a certain point, so I removed the main bridge and discovered the escapement of the main spring was not finished properly, so it got stuck now and again. Now it is oiled, cleaned, regulated and it runs like a champ!


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I was lucky I still had a few AM0184 cases and bracelets, so I transplanted the internals of this watch in to it. Now it is great looking, unique, sapphire, display case back, solid steel...
> View attachment 13619741
> 
> 
> I have cut about 1.5mm off the dial though as this case is slightly smaller, the movement stopped at a certain point, so I removed the main bridge and discovered the escapement of the main spring was not finished properly, so it got stuck now and again. Now it is oiled, cleaned, regulated and it runs like a champ!


Fantastic mod!

Mine should be arriving soon - I chose the blue like you. I also have a DOA white dial AM0184 lying around just waiting for something similar - I certainly wont be up to the technical skills you've demonstrated here though!

As a matter of interest, how did you "remove" 1.5mm from the dial"? Have you got a lathe?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

JustUK said:


> Fantastic mod!
> 
> Mine should be arriving soon - I chose the blue like you. I also have a DOA white dial AM0184 lying around just waiting for something similar - I certainly wont be up to the technical skills you've demonstrated here though!
> 
> As a matter of interest, how did you "remove" 1.5mm from the dial"? Have you got a lathe?


Thanks! I must indeed point out that this is not beginner level modding!! It may look easy, but just opening and closing all the case parts is hard enough already.

The dial I first coarsely cut the edge off with a metal hand shear, then trimmed it down more refined with a small needle file. I do have a lathe, but you can't clamp a finished dial in to it to trim the edge off. But the hand filing wouldn't even be very necessary, as the bevel in which the glass is pressed will cover the edge of the dial anyway, so if the outline of the dial fits the case and it's still large enough to fit under the bevel your golden.

I would offer doing the work for you for a small fee and keeping the parts leftovers such as the defective white dial movement....



ohhenry1 said:


> Bravo! I haven't yet taken the plunge into modding (all I do is buy and wear, and maybe change straps some), but I imagine it must be a great feeling to wear your new, great looking, resourcefully assembled, one-of-a-kind watch. Well done!


Thanks! I can't deny it, it is a different feeling wearing this compared to an off the shelf watch, but even the stock AM is something special in terms of the quality just oozing from it and at the price they cost simply a steal. This already puts a smile on your face. That is if you don't get a DOA, but this TM is a good option to the skilled under us to put a DOA to good use at a low investment.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> This watch has a display case back with the undecorated version of DG2813.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The picture is the Nanning NN2813 ("NN" circle logo)


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The picture is the Nanning NN2813 ("NN" circle logo)


I took the liberty of using the picture you posted. :-d
That watch comes with that undecorated movement though.
I don't really know if all undecorated 2813 are made in Nanning factories. 
I have a broken undecorated (like the one in picture) DG3804 and I checked tonight but I don't seem to find any logo anywhere


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> I took the liberty of using the picture you posted. :-d
> That watch comes with that undecorated movement though.
> I don't really know if all undecorated 2813 are made in Nanning factories.
> I have a broken undecorated (like the one in picture) DG3804 and I checked tonight but I don't seem to find any logo anywhere


From what I gather, Dixmont and Nanning always put their logos on their movements. Starking's SK Series, 28,800 calibers all look like a 2813. Beijing makes 2813 style movements, but they have different names, like SB11 and SB12. Even the Beijing B16ZR uses that same basic style. Beijing also produces undecorated movements without logos under the balance wheels. There may be several other Chinese factories churning out undecorated, unbranded, 28xx style movements.

*Below:* Starking 1813, Beijing B12, Beijing B16ZR


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Not always. I received a watch (€160) from Alix (good seller with great customer service) shipped by DHL Express. It was a monumental surprise!!!!! :-!


My Sharkie Orange Tuna has reached France. DHL asks me for a whopping 70% in VAT and taxes of the declared value of the watch. I'll have to call them to understand why so much.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I have been considering getting a stainless steel or gold tone Casio for a little while. These are pretty cheap anyway at about £10-15. I have noticed a great number of Casio alternatives on aliexpress, some at stupidly cheap prices. Just wondering if anyone has any experience and if it is worth saving the money and going with the aliexpress options or just paying more and going with the real deal here?


----------



## puremoe (Aug 20, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Normally not a fan of the skeletons... but this one looks kinda appealing.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STA...c0-4a14-a8e9-f4b0050f0e37&transAbTest=ae803_5


I managed to request a video from Starking on the watch in action. Here it is -> https://streamable.com/jpfcs

I quite like it, I've preordered the white dial & gold accents.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> I have been considering getting a stainless steel or gold tone Casio for a little while. These are pretty cheap anyway at about £10-15. I have noticed a great number of Casio alternatives on aliexpress, some at stupidly cheap prices. Just wondering if anyone has any experience and if it is worth saving the money and going with the aliexpress options or just paying more and going with the real deal here?


Depends on the AliX brand... I can't say about this specific basic Casio model, I purchased the Skmei 1338 World Time, homage of the Casio AE1200 aka "Casio Royale" (search on this forum) and it's really not a bad alternative, it's my usual sleep watch, the backlight is better than the Casio, you can better read it at night.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

mougino said:


> My Sharkie Orange Tuna has reached France. DHL asks me for a whopping 70% in VAT and taxes of the declared value of the watch. I'll have to call them to understand why so much.


If the declared value is more than 25USD (the limit is not very strict but it's mostly around 25USD) and you ship to France with DHL, FedEx or UPS, you will have 100% chance custom taxes. It's on those express courrier behalf that it's done, while for normal post service, it's on official custom officer to apply taxes.
The 70% mean that you got paperwork fee.
Many times you can agree for a lower declared value, it's against the rules but you know chinese sellers...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

If it's like in my country, DHL charges 50€ just for the process but usually you can do the paperwork yourself.

My Guanqin and Cadisen are finally arriving today!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Le_Zouave said:


> If the declared value is more than 25USD (the limit is not very strict but it's mostly around 25USD) and you ship to France with DHL, FedEx or UPS, you will have 100% chance custom taxes. It's on those express courrier behalf that it's done, while for normal post service, it's on official custom officer to apply taxes.
> The 70% mean that you got paperwork fee.
> Many times you can agree for a lower declared value, it's against the rules but you know chinese sellers...


The watch was declared $50, so ~3x as low as its real value. I got the detail from DHL: on these $50 they applied a 30% VAT (that's new, but they explained it as a 20% on the product + 10% on the shipping (which was free?!?)) and an additional $20 for paperwork. So yeah I wasn't aware of this $25 limit but still DHL are a bunch of bloody thieves.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

mougino said:


> The watch was declared $50, so ~3x as low as its real value. I got the detail from DHL: on these $50 they applied a 30% VAT (that's new, but they explained it as a 20% on the product + 10% on the shipping (which was free?!?)) and an additional $20 for paperwork. So yeah I wasn't aware of this $25 limit but still DHL are a bunch of bloody thieves.


Well if 150USD was declared, you would have to pay even more taxes.
There is a non variable fee, the paperwork (frais de dossier), whatever the declared value, it's the same amount (that what make it to 70% of the declared value)
And there is a variable fee, VAT plus something else. If your seller didn't declared lower value, you would have paid even more but the "frais de dossier" would have been less painful.
The 25USD limit is not very clear, it's not because the declared value is 24USD that it will pass thru but it can also pass if it's 28USD. What is sure, for 10USD they won't file something and 10USD for a watch from china, it's believable.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mougino said:


> My Sharkie Orange Tuna has reached France. DHL asks me for a whopping 70% in VAT and taxes of the declared value of the watch. I'll have to call them to understand why so much.


The picture is appropriate, looks like they are thieves o|o|o| Thanks for sharing


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Kieranz said:


> I have been considering getting a stainless steel or gold tone Casio for a little while. These are pretty cheap anyway at about £10-15. I have noticed a great number of Casio alternatives on aliexpress, some at stupidly cheap prices. Just wondering if anyone has any experience and if it is worth saving the money and going with the aliexpress options or just paying more and going with the real deal here?


It isn't worth saving a little bit and not get a genuine Casio. Yes, they are cheap little watches, but I still have a working DW200 from 1984. The one SKMEI I have does not give me a lot of confidence in the long term life of their watches. Many SKMEIs look like Casios, but they feel different, and they use cheaper parts and materials. Many times their digital accuracy is way off, compared to a Casio. The reason many terrorists use Casio F91s as bomb timers, is that they are ultra dependable.

People here know I'm not a guy who bashes all things Chinese. I just don't think it makes sense to get a homage at these price points.

BTW - The shiny metal pushers on my SKMEI, that would normally be stainless steel, didn't remain shiny for long. Now they look dull and grey. With the ultra cheap Chinese watches, you never know what they've used to achieve the look of the original's metal finish, but it's often not the same materials.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

The word "the" starts with a "d" in my country, so I've seen dhl for long as an abbreviation of "The He LL"... Man, it is never milk and honey with these companies, but with dhl it is almost 100% bad experiences... It is either damaged, slow, unclear, expensive, lost, on hold or any combination possible between those...

I'm avoiding dhl like the plague!!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> My Sharkie Orange Tuna has reached France. DHL asks me for a whopping 70% in VAT and taxes of the declared value of the watch. I'll have to call them to understand why so much.


I never use DHL for this reason, but I have not lost any package through China Post, but I might have been lucky!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

The problem is, there is no China post, this is just a generic name to say you will let them choose whichever is available. I have to agree this is usually the best option. Over here it is usually postnl handling it. They are not great, but in a diagram of service level all companies score average and dhl are so far off the chart they need five bars at least.

Also, I always add a note to sellers asking to declare as low as possible to avoid high import duties, and it never fails that way. Watches are hard to appraise to the untrained eye.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've applied some lume now too, it was a bit boring I thought without it last night...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Have you noticed that Paypal is becoming more and more available in AliExpress ? 
Also i saw a $3 discount for using it, actually -$1.56 for Alixpress keeps a bit => $1.44 discount for using Paypal.
Have you tried it already ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I've applied some lume now too, it was a bit boring I thought without it last night...
> 
> View attachment 13621733
> View attachment 13621735


Isn't that kind of pointless without lume on the hands though?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

The tips of the hands are lumed.


No1VIPER said:


> Isn't that kind of pointless without lume on the hands though?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Isn't that kind of pointless without lume on the hands though?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Just proves my attempt to go subtle worked out haha...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Just proves my attempt to go subtle worked out haha...


I completely missed that. Sorry 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Naviforce watch 9086M ~15$





Skmei 9117 ~17$


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I've applied some lume now too, it was a bit boring I thought without it last night...
> 
> View attachment 13621733
> View attachment 13621735


That's just showing off. Really jealous now ?. I might be needing to take you up on that offer from yesterday....

Seriously love that mod!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Received my Guanqin, it's a Miyota. Have contacted Gearbest.
My Cadisen has a NH36 that I'll use as a donor for a project!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

cuica said:


> Received my Guanqin, it's a Miyota. Have contacted Gearbest.
> My Cadisen has a NH36 that I'll use as a donor for a project!


Still waiting for their response: "Thank you for your message. We have received your information. Please review our warranty here:http://www.gearbest.com/about/warranty-and-return.html 
We need to confirm this issue with our technical team and will get back to you with an update as soon as possible. We will then resolve this issue to your satisfaction."


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

44mm PARNIS Black Dial Deployment Sapphire Glass Date Window Stainless steel Case Luxury Miyota Automatic Movement men's Watch

£67.71 ($88.87)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/0XOblkz









Polished 41mm corgeut black dial sterile dial Sapphire Glass miyota Automatic mens Watch

£58.15 ($76.34)
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ceEXGXEZ


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

cuica said:


> Received my Guanqin, it's a Miyota. Have contacted Gearbest.
> My Cadisen has a NH36 that I'll use as a donor for a project!


Same here. Opened a ticket, but who knows where that will go...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

sh333 said:


> Same here. Opened a ticket, but who knows where that will go...


Let's join forces! I'll move this whole issue in a dedicated thread. GB is disappointing too many customers! o|o|o|

"We are so sorry for the inconvenience to you.
We checked that we have sent you the correct item to you.
Because of the stock issue about nh36, ou colleague has changed better accessory to replace it.
Please noted that the new accessory will be more expensive.
This movement is Imported West Rail into 8215 movement。
Please check it.
As you are our valuable customer, we'd like to offer you 100 GB points as the compensation.
Check out to use point : http://www.gearbest.com/about/about-points.html?157wrew"

"Thank you for your generous offer, but I'd rather have a full refund or the watch replaced. Miyota 8215 does NOT have hacking capabilities, NH36 does. I wouldn't have bought the Guanqin if I knew it had a Miyota 8215. I based my purchase on the images on your site. Please don't disappoint me otherwise you'll loose a lot of potential buyers."


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Postman Pat brought this this morning.
Nice watch, feels solid. It's not stainless steel as described but for €10.50 I won't complain.
The right subdial is a 24h indicator but is marked 10-20-30. Why?? :-s






​


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bertl said:


> The right subdial is a 24h indicator but is marked 10-20-30. Why?? :-s


Some companies just want to watch the world burn.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Some companies just want to watch the world burn.


... over a 24 hour period, apparently.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought it a month ago on Ebay from yanwan88 (I'm pretty sure he sells on Alix under a different name)









the movement is broken, anyway. 
Yanwan88 proved to be a good seller.
He gave me all my money back.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Bertl said:


> Postman Pat brought this this morning.
> Nice watch, feels solid. It's not stainless steel as described but for €10.50 I won't complain.
> The right subdial is a 24h indicator but is marked 10-20-30. Why?? :-s
> 
> View attachment 13623735​


Because a Speedmaster (where it is an hommage of) has that...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I moved the whole GearBest/Guanquin GJ16034 issue on this specific thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/gearbest-sells-watches-different-movement-without-notice-4825697.html#post47413983


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Because a Speedmaster (where it is an hommage of) has that...


of course you're correct, it was more a rhetoric question.
As you may know I do not take our common passion deadly serious, especially when it comes to $10-20 watches (and I have some of them, just for fun).
But sometimes I ask myself why our Chinese friends do not have a little more attention to detail. For this particular watch it would be no issue to have correct labeling on the subdials and it still would be quite a proper homage. Why do they use different fonts for the subdials? And why not add a logo above the 'manufacturer' name to give it a more classy appearance?
Additional cost for the producer? 0$.

e.g.:






​


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Mama mia, ask for refund or not ? Have you taken into account their income there ? Though question (...) In this case it seems that they swapped movements to be able to provide the watch because their Nh36 stock was zero. They should have asked you about it obviously, and i understand how frustrating it can be sometimes, when the meal is spoiled... But don't you think that these companies are just "casing movements" ? I think that they buy the cheapest they find. They should communicate better though. I'm afraid that demanding higher quality is certainly going to increase prices in the long run.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

So I received my Diamond Selector II. After blaming myself to don't stock a 9V battery beforehand, I tested my little collection.
So the Starking AM0184 and Guanqin GJ16034 have sapphire glass (but both don't have sapphire on the back).
Then I have 2 seiko kinetic : not sapphire, two DOM quartz, not sapphire... phone with gorilla glass, not sapphire
And I tested a Lenovo 9 smartwatch and it got sapphire! (it was a surprise because I forgot about that).
I also tested some of my wife jewelry and it really does what it says.
What a fun little tool from China.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1245 ~17$





Ochstin 6043G chronograph ~18$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Thanks! I've been eyeballing a Tuna for some time, the specs are not half bad, and with their "Subscribe to receive a $15 discount.. for real!" banner... I think I'll take the plunge
> 
> [edit] ok guys & gals, I need your help:
> 
> ...


Just went to the DHL office, nice 2-hour trip from my work, to put my hands on the Sharkmaster Orange Tuna currently on sale at www.heimdallr.watch !

So with the $50 diver discount (bringing it to $159 with the silicone strap) and the VAT, customs taxes (based on a $50 declaration), I have a Tuna for a grand total of 165€ Vs. ~800€ for the homaged watch!

What can I say, I'm truly impressed by the quality, it doesn't blush in front of a Seiko! I find the same finish quality as on my Seiko New Turtle, ceramic bezel insert, 316L brushed case, screw-down crown, drilled lugs, C3 lume, movement of course (NH35A), sapphire crystal (slightly domed)... Even the silicone strap has the finish and quality of the Japanese one (even with a shark logo on the brushed hardware, impressive!)

So I'm really thrilled, I can only recommend the Sharkey Tuna for a portion of the price of its big brother.

Nicolas

Took some pics on the way home (sorry for the bad lighting)


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Carnival SF8816
> £41.45 ($53.18) https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/behLDU17
> 
> This won't be to everyone's taste. I personally like it, because it's a bit different though. It has a retro feel to it. I actually own this one.
> ...


I actually have this in my cart for 11.11 Its around $55+ how did you manage to get it under that?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> I actually have this in my cart for 11.11 Its around $55+ how did you manage to get it under that?


Go through the app instead of the website.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Carnival SF8816
> £41.45 ($53.18) https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/behLDU17
> 
> This won't be to everyone's taste. I personally like it, because it's a bit different though. It has a retro feel to it. I actually own this one.
> ...


Somebody must like them. They sell for $300 off Xeric's website.

*Xeric Halograph Chrono Sapphire Silver Navy*










And Karebo is asking $375 for their very similar watches on AliExpress (but Tomoro homages them for $30-$40).


----------



## michal_a (Aug 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Somebody must like them. They sell for $300 off Xeric's website.
> 
> *Xeric Halograph Chrono Sapphire Silver Navy*
> 
> ...


Apart from Karebo being a mechanical watch ant the rest quartz.

Wysłane z mojego BV6000 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

michal_a said:


> Apart from Karebo being a mechanical watch ant the rest quartz.
> 
> Wysłane z mojego BV6000 przy użyciu Tapatalka


You could produce a mechanical, 4 sub-dial, multi-function style homage of the Xeric, using the Dixmont DG3857, but it wouldn't be a real chronograph.


----------



## michal_a (Aug 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> You could produce a mechanical, 4 sub-dial, multi-function style homage of the Xerix, using the Dixmont DG3857, but it wouldn't be a real chronograph.


Wow,
I did not expect to see this!
My mind just got blown a bit.
BTW are there Chinase mechanicat pointer date watches?
I have seen perpetual, but it is no longer avaliable.
Thanks,
Michal

Wysłane z mojego BV6000 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

michal_a said:


> Wow,
> I did not expect to see this!
> My mind just got blown a bit.
> BTW are there Chinase mechanicat pointer date watches?
> ...


Yes. Tons of them. There are lots of multi-function Chinese movements, from the lowly 17J Tongjis, to Sea-Gull ST2504 fly-back movements.


----------



## michal_a (Aug 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Yes. Tons of them. There are lots of multi-function Chinese movements, from the lowly Tongji, to Sea-Gull ST2504 fly-back movements.


Oh, I have seen those. What I was asking about (not precisely) is central date pointer like in the 1950' and like oris still does it.
I have seen those longines homages from guanqin, but are there ones with just 4 hands?

Wysłane z mojego BV6000 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

michal_a said:


> Oh, I have seen those. What I was asking about (not precisely) is central date pointer like in the 1950' and like oris still does it.
> I have seen those longines homages from guanqin, but are there ones with just 4 hands?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego BV6000 przy użyciu Tapatalka


I don't have the movement numbers, but Shanghai seems to make a couple of them. Ingersoll produced a rebranded Shanghai S506-5-12, the Ingersoll Pawnee.
















*Shanghai 581-5*










*Shanghai 559-2*


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Just received my Cadisen "Longines Conquest" C-1009G from the GearBest flash sale about two weeks ago. Beautiful watch, and very accurate timekeeping so far, but I'm a bit disappointed. The second hand has what looks like a piece of dust on it, about 1/2 a centimeter from the tip. Now I can't unsee it.  ;(


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

rednakes said:


> Just received my Cadisen "Longines Conquest" C-1009G from the GearBest flash sale about two weeks ago. Beautiful watch, and very accurate timekeeping so far, but I'm a bit disappointed. The second hand has what looks like a piece of dust on it, about 1/2 a centimeter from the tip. Now I can't unsee it.  ;(
> 
> View attachment 13625875


Unfortunately this does seem to be a 'Feature' of many Chinese watches. Whilst they show pictures of flashy factories, most of the actual production is done by companies they outsource too. Getting things produced in 'Clean Room' conditions is almost 'Mission Impossible' IMHO. But on the upside the problem you have is not to difficult to fix and you could do it yourself if you are brave enough. It is a case of taking the back off, taking the winder out to release the movement, sweep the hands and dial with a very soft camel hair or similar brush and carefully put the whole lot back together. The watch repair section here is a good source of advice. Dirt and foreign objects are not that uncommon, I had an Ochstin branded version of the same watch with something on the back crystal, like oil or grease, but it wiped off no problem. This is the negative side of getting these very cheap watches, the Quality Control as we understand it in the Western World is virtually non existent in very many cases. Having said that, there are a few who are making the effort and although their prices can be a bit higher the quality has gone up significantly.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Unfortunately this does seem to be a 'Feature' of many Chinese watches. Whilst they show pictures of flashy factories, most of the actual production is done by companies they outsource too. Getting things produced in 'Clean Room' conditions is almost 'Mission Impossible' IMHO. But on the upside the problem you have is not to difficult to fix and you could do it yourself if you are brave enough. It is a case of taking the back off, taking the winder out to release the movement, sweep the hands and dial with a very soft camel hair or similar brush and carefully put the whole lot back together. The watch repair section here is a good source of advice. Dirt and foreign objects are not that uncommon, I had an Ochstin branded version of the same watch with something on the back crystal, like oil or grease, but it wiped off no problem. This is the negative side of getting these very cheap watches, the Quality Control as we understand it in the Western World is virtually non existent in very many cases. Having said that, there are a few who are making the effort and although their prices can be a bit higher the quality has gone up significantly.
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


 I'm afraid I don't want to risk breaking another watch of mine  I wonder if it's better to just replace the hands with lumed ones. Has anyone tried on this watch (Miyota 8215)?

How did you close the snap-on caseback, was it difficult and did you need to use a press tool?

Gearbest has offered to refund only $3 US.


----------



## Usmcgunner (May 13, 2018)

I tried to see if he had anymore. He has nothing listed currently.



Ale De Alis said:


> I bought it a month ago on Ebay from yanwan88 (I'm pretty sure he sells on Alix under a different name)
> 
> View attachment 13623955
> 
> ...


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't have the movement numbers, but Shanghai seems to make a couple of them. Ingersoll produced a rebranded Shanghai S506-5-12, the Ingersoll Pawnee.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 581-5 looks nice, where can it be purchased? Thanks

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

rednakes said:


> I'm afraid I don't want to risk breaking another watch of mine  I wonder if it's better to just replace the hands with lumed ones. Has anyone tried on this watch (Miyota 8215)?
> 
> How did you close the snap-on caseback, was it difficult and did you need to use a press tool?
> 
> Gearbest has offered to refund only $3 US.


You can close the back without a Press Tool but they are not expensive and I think it is worth getting one. If for nothing else you can use it to change the watch crystal as well as putting the backs on watches.

I bought one here: This is one type that rests on the workbench which I preferred, the other type are like a pair on pincers and are handheld.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13PCS-Wa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

If you are changing hands you also need a tool to remove those too, this is the one I got, cost me less than a Pound delivered!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wrist-Wa...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Also get a good set of jewellers screwdrivers, buy a brand name rather than some no-name cheapo's and a decent Lupe is helpful too.

There are loads of How-To videos on YouTube so you may need to view a few. 50% of my repair know how has come from these and the other 50% has come from the guys on this site who share their hard won knowledge feely! |>

Yes it is sad to break a watch, fortunately my score to date has only been one busted crystal :-s But a few mishaps is going to be the price of learning a new skill and I have bought a couple of watches to learn on and more by luck than judgement they are all still running. :-! I have changed hands on a Seiko movement, but never on a Miyota, but I think they could be similar?

If you want to try this then you will need a clear workspace and a tip I was given, lay an old clean sheet on the floor under where you are working and your chair as you *Will* drop something small and then you have a better chance of finding it again, or the result is.... o|

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> I have been considering getting a stainless steel or gold tone Casio for a little while. These are pretty cheap anyway at about £10-15. I have noticed a great number of Casio alternatives on aliexpress, some at stupidly cheap prices. Just wondering if anyone has any experience and if it is worth saving the money and going with the aliexpress options or just paying more and going with the real deal here?


At this price I would not think twice buying the Casio.
The one I have is 23 years old - show me a Chinese clone that would last that long.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

rednakes said:


> I'm afraid I don't want to risk breaking another watch of mine  I wonder if it's better to just replace the hands with lumed ones. Has anyone tried on this watch (Miyota 8215)?
> 
> How did you close the snap-on caseback, was it difficult and did you need to use a press tool?
> 
> Gearbest has offered to refund only $3 US.


I intend to replace the hands on this exact watch, because I like lume, and because having it on dial but not hands is just daft. Changing hands is easy enough, follow the excellent guide above and go slowly.

I've found cheap lumed stick hands, but maybe want nicer ones as I'd miss the bevel if I just put flat hands on - this could be a pretty nice watch.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Yesterday afternoon, when I was bored sitting in the Appleton Wisconsin airport drinking Spotted Cow and waiting on a delayed flight I downloaded the Ali Express app. 

Big mistake!!! 

Previously I'd frequent this thread, then cruise the website on my mobile browser and I could hardly find anything that anyone was talking about. The search functionality sucked and the fact that I'd look through a list of watches, click on #1500 in the list to check it out then be taken back to #1 when I clicked back was absolutely maddening! 

I now have 7 watches in my cart waiting for 11.11 price to drop in, not good.

Nick

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Pefect A809/Weide 1103 ~17$ 





Skmei 1248 ~8$


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Bertl said:


> of course you're correct, it was more a rhetoric question.
> As you may know I do not take our common passion deadly serious, especially when it comes to $10-20 watches (and I have some of them, just for fun).
> But sometimes I ask myself why our Chinese friends do not have a little more attention to detail. For this particular watch it would be no issue to have correct labeling on the subdials and it still would be quite a proper homage. Why do they use different fonts for the subdials? And why not add a logo above the 'manufacturer' name to give it a more classy appearance?
> Additional cost for the producer? 0$.
> ...


Might have to do with the alien characters to a Chinese designer, I don't think a westerner would do much better if they had to do a watch with Asian characters. The whole feeling for style comes with being brought up with this style and the characters of your native language.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

My Casiden just arrived with the NH35A. I honestly did not expect this watch to be this nice. I'll be changing the dial, but I'm literally blown away by the quality. $56.91 shipped. It's almost like buying a NH35A and getting the rest of the watch for free.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> I intend to replace the hands on this exact watch, because I like lume, and because having it on dial but not hands is just daft. Changing hands is easy enough, follow the excellent guide above and go slowly.
> 
> I've found cheap lumed stick hands, but maybe want nicer ones as I'd miss the bevel if I just put flat hands on - this could be a pretty nice watch.


I bought the Carnival 8818G version of this watch. Instead of a Miyota 8215, it contains a Beijing B11/SB11 (2813 style), BUT it comes on a very nice bracelet, has 100M WR and has lumed hands. Now, since it is Chinese, the lume sucks, but at least it provides a canvas for a relume. Somewhere, these hands are available. I bought mine on Chinabrands.com, for under $40 shipped as closeout/clearance inventory.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I intend to replace the hands on this exact watch, because I like lume, and because having it on dial but not hands is just daft. Changing hands is easy enough, follow the excellent guide above and go slowly.
> 
> I've found cheap lumed stick hands, but maybe want nicer ones as I'd miss the bevel if I just put flat hands on - this could be a pretty nice watch.


I found these. Although they don't have the bevel and don't look the same as the stock ones, it will be good enough for me:
https://www.ebay.ca/itm/323472889899

Great, now I'm going down the rabbit hole of watch modding... I've only regulated watches before! $$$


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Winner watches from AliX, and the GuanQin and Cadisen from GearBest all arrived this week or last week. I am a kid in a candy store. Which toy to use? :-s

The Winners are cheap, but gorgeous:-d. The dials looks plastic:think:, the straps are plastic:-x, and the bracelets are folded<|. The Winner watches work so far. Winner design team is good at "borrowing" good designs:-d.

The Guanqin and Cadisen are much higher in quality with solid bracelets or leather strap (Guanqin).

My favorite so far is the Black Winner Longine Homage:-!. It is gorgeous except under magnification, when the cheapness:roll: becomes obvious.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Love it. Sounds like you're having FUN. Which is what a hobby is supposed to be, right?

If you feel like a kid in a candy store (especially at whatever adult age you might happen to be), then you're doing something right. Enjoy!!



ronkatct said:


> My Winner watches from AliX, and the GuanQin and Cadisen from GearBest all arrived this week or last week. I am a kid in a candy store. Which toy to use? :-s
> 
> The Winners are cheap, but gorgeous:-d. The dials looks plastic:think:, the straps are plastic:-x, and the bracelets are folded<|. The Winner watches work so far. Winner design team is good at "borrowing" good designs:-d.
> 
> ...


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm looking for a watch that has a vibrating alarm.

It must not be a smart watch, fitness type watch (e.g. Fitbit) or hybrid. 

Go!  

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my Diamond Selector 2. Tested all my watches from Ali. 
I was surprised to find that my Nakzen SL1006G that doesn't have Sapphire written on the dial, is actually Sapphire though  
I was disappointed to find that my Carnival SF8816, which is advertised as having Sapphire crystal, doesn't 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my Diamond Selector 2. Tested all my watches from Ali.
> I was surprised to find that my Nakzen SL1006G that doesn't have Sapphire written on the dial, is actually Sapphire though
> I was disappointed to find that my Carnival SF8816, which is advertised as having Sapphire crystal, doesn't
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'm counting at least FIVE references to a sapphire crystal (mirror) - 2 in listing details/specifications text and 3 in brand photos. I'd be a little pissed, and file for a partial refund.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm counting at least FIVE references to a sapphire crystal (mirror). I'd be a little pissed, and file for a partial refund.


I've had the watch too long to be able to open a dispute. I've messaged the seller though. So I'll just have to wait and see what they say. Hopefully they'll offer a partial refund... But I doubt it.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> I'm looking for a watch that has a vibrating alarm.
> 
> It must not be a smart watch, fitness type watch (e.g. Fitbit) or hybrid.
> 
> ...


The best ones that I know and are totally analogue dials which is what I believe you want all have the Seiko 7T62 movement. I don't know if some of the Chinese manufacturers make a clone of this movement but I bet HoustonReal would know if anybody did ;-)

There are quite a few Seiko watches with this movement, but most are quite expensive, relatively, but you will get Seiko quality. But look at Pulsar and Lorus and you can get a great watch with that movement. I paid around £27 for an old stock Lorus, which I bought for the movement to stick in a dead Seiko. A new movement from a Seiko spares supplier was over £80. So there are good deals to be had, but you need to search around and be patient!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Isn't it ironic that the Chinese sell a tool for just a few bucks that enables you to unveil their own dishonesty...

I love my diamond selector!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gearbest is offering an extra $15 off the first $50 spent in "FASHION". *


Make sure your sub-total before coupons and this discount is at least $50. You can add any small item from "Fashion" to push your sub-total over $50.

More coupons are also available, such as an extra $5 Off for using PayPal, or $19 off $60 spent on certain Guanqins.

Combined with the *11.11 Flash Sale Prices*, this Cadisen C1030 is only *$41.12*


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Does anyone know if the Cadisen power reserve watch has a sapphire crystal? There are mixed references in the advert, although the most convincing say hardened mineral, so I guess that's the truth. I would be interested in it, but then only with sapphire, and would prefer not to have to install it myself.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> Does anyone know if the Cadisen power reserve watch has a sapphire crystal? There are mixed references in the advert, although the most convincing say hardened mineral, so I guess that's the truth. I would be interested in it, but then only with sapphire, and would prefer not to have to install it myself.


Pretty sure it is mineral. Also, the ad on Gearbest mentions hardened mineral crystal. Finally, I saw someone on YouTube test it with a mineral reading.

I have one and I'm surprised by it. Pretty decent for the price. The white is more silver than white though. The ad photos are not even close to being accurate in colour. It is a big watch though at 42mm and being all dial. The 22mm lugs on the Cadisen are hefty too and not the same as the Guanqin which has more svelte lugs that are 20 mm.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I give you the *Ochstin "Le Locquest"!* I'll take the case from Column A, and the dial and hands from Column B ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> Does anyone know if the Cadisen power reserve watch has a sapphire crystal? There are mixed references in the advert, although the most convincing say hardened mineral, so I guess that's the truth. I would be interested in it, but then only with sapphire, and would prefer not to have to install it myself.


I wonder if they make it both ways? My suggestion is to find a seller who will confirm by email or PM that the crystal is sapphire. Then, if it doesn't test as such when you get it, you can probably get enough refund to get a sapphire crystal.










Even the Cadisen Official Store on Aliexpress can't decide. The "Item Specifics" state "Hardlex", but then there's this graphic:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

This *GUANQIN GQ20022 goes for $35*, using the same deal structure as HoustonReal described below.









It comes in both black and white dial colorways, and homages the Longines Master Classic.

The watch itself is $49.76, so you'll need to add at least $.24 in Fashion accessories to get it over that $50 subtotal threshold to enable the discount of $15 off $50.



HoustonReal said:


> *Gearbest is offering an extra $15 off the first $50 spent in "FASHION". *
> 
> 
> Make sure your sub-total before coupons and this discount is at least $50. You can add any small item from "Fashion" to push your sub-total over $50.
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

The 7T62 as a regular alarm, not a vibrating one.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> The best ones that I know and are totally analogue dials which is what I believe you want all have the Seiko 7T62 movement. I don't know if some of the Chinese manufacturers make a clone of this movement but I bet HoustonReal would know if anybody did ;-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

NapoleonDynamite said:


> I'm looking for a watch that has a vibrating alarm.
> 
> It must not be a smart watch, fitness type watch (e.g. Fitbit) or hybrid.
> 
> ...


https://m.aliexpress.com/popular/vibrating-alarm-watch.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-vibrating-reminder-watch.html

etc. (do a search on aliexpress)


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Sure enough, my $56 bargain has dropped to $45. This NH35A powered piece has to be the bargain of the century. Dial replacement is going to be a challenge, but this is the highest quality lowest price watch I've ever purchased on Ali.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Rather than take it apart I’ll ask if anyone here knows the dial size on the above Casiden? Thank you.


----------



## caurusapulus (Jan 18, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> This GUANQIN GQ20022 goes for $35 using the same deal structure as HoustonReal described below.
> 
> It comes in both black and white dial colorways, and homages the Longines Master Classic.
> 
> The watch itself is $49.76, so you'll need to add at least $.24 in Fashion accessories to get it over that $50 subtotal threshold to enable the discount of $15 off $50.


Bought it! I also added a 5 euro scarf, whole order came down to 35.88 eur which is incredible.


----------



## caurusapulus (Jan 18, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> This GUANQIN GQ20022 goes for $35 using the same deal structure as HoustonReal described below.
> 
> It comes in both black and white dial colorways, and homages the Longines Master Classic.
> 
> The watch itself is $49.76, so you'll need to add at least $.24 in Fashion accessories to get it over that $50 subtotal threshold to enable the discount of $15 off $50.


Bought it! To get the discount I also bought a 5 eur scarf, whole order was 35.88 eur which is incredible.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Techme said:


> Pretty sure it is mineral. Also, the ad on Gearbest mentions hardened mineral crystal. Finally, I saw someone on YouTube test it with a mineral reading.
> 
> I have one and I'm surprised by it. Pretty decent for the price. The white is more silver than white though. The ad photos are not even close to being accurate in colour. It is a big watch though at 42mm and being all dial. The 22mm lugs on the Cadisen are hefty too and not the same as the Guanqin which has more svelte lugs that are 20 mm.


Would you happen to have a caliper? I'd love to know what diameter the glass is, I still have a double domed sapphire in stock that might just fit if it turns out to be mineral glass... The size is just perfect, I have two Sea-Gull watches in 42mm that are also pretty much all dial, so I'm familiar and happy with this size.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I wonder if they make it both ways? My suggestion is to find a seller who will confirm by email or PM that the crystal is sapphire. Then, if it doesn't test as such when you get it, you can probably get enough refund to get a sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazing evidence what would suggest either a model change or two different ones they carry. I'll take up on you advice to ask first.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

OR, you can buy the very similar *Cadisen C1032 (also w/ NH36A+Sapphire) for a measly $35*.









Some of you will probably prefer that this version has no jewels on the dial.

It's priced at $49.95, so you'll need to* add at least $.05 of other item from the Fashion category, to get it over $50, which will activate a $15 discount*, bringing you down to $35.

This watch was *JustOneMoreWatch's choice of top 11.11 bargain watch* (and that was without knowing about this $35 deal!).

Here's his full review of the Cadisen 1032: 




Have fun, guys!



Elfer996 said:


> Sure enough, my $56 bargain has dropped to $45. This NH35A powered piece has to be the bargain of the century. Dial replacement is going to be a challenge, but this is the highest quality lowest price watch I've ever purchased on Ali.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Is that Cadisen confirmed sapphire?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> OR, you can buy the very similar *Cadisen C1032 (also w/ NH35A) for a measly $35*.
> 
> View attachment 13629511
> 
> ...


Not an NH35A, more a NH36A since it's a day + date.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> OR, you can buy the very similar *Cadisen C1032 (also w/ NH35A) for a measly $35*.
> 
> View attachment 13629511
> 
> ...


I'd buy it!:-!
Are we sure the movement is NH36?:think: :-s


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Is that Cadisen confirmed sapphire?


Jody tests it with a diamond tester, and at least according to his methodology, it appears to be sapphire:







Ale De Alis said:


> I'd buy it!:-!
> Are we sure the movement is NH36?:think: :-s


Photos and video reviews show NH36A. I'm not aware of a single complaint of their having been any change in movement, and I'm pretty sure a number of people in this thread picked up this watch within the past month or so.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'd buy it!:-!
> Are we sure the movement is NH36?:think: :-s


I have the black dial version and I can confirm that the movement is NH36 (it's written on the rotor) and it's very accurate too. Of course it's possible that the manufacturer changes the movement without updating the information (this seems to have been the case with a popular Guanqin GJ16034) but I haven't seen any reports of the this with Cadisen. And based on the water drop test the Cadisen seems to have a sapphire too.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Pay with PayPal and get an additional $4 off.



Elfer996 said:


> Sure enough, my $56 bargain has dropped to $45. This NH35A powered piece has to be the bargain of the century. Dial replacement is going to be a challenge, but this is the highest quality lowest price watch I've ever purchased on Ali.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

caurusapulus said:


> Bought it! To get the discount I also bought a 5 eur scarf, whole order was 35.88 eur which is incredible.


This forum is full of enablers , just bought this one too Guanqin GQ20022  haha
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Love it. Sounds like you're having FUN. Which is what a hobby is supposed to be, right?
> 
> If you feel like a kid in a candy store (especially at whatever adult age you might happen to be), then you're doing something right. Enjoy!!


Old enough to avoid Candy , and old enough to have a few hundred of disposable cash . That is the fun of a hobby. Something to have fun. Thanks.|>


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Jody tests it with a diamond tester, and at least according to his methodology, it appears to be sapphire:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My Black Cadisen, which arrived 2 weeks ago, has the NH36A. I have not checked my Silver Cadisen, like the picture, which came this week. Given, it is the same model, it should be the NH36A. The Black has performed well for 2 weeks without any problems. The Silver is a striking watch; both have solid bracelets with hollow end links. Bought the 2 Cadisen, another 2 tone Cadisen, and 1 GuanQin at the Gearbest sale.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Get a nice watch, save money and be sexy and patriotic 









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm excited about your purchase! 



No1VIPER said:


> Get a nice watch, save money and be sexy and patriotic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

The Parnis Batman GMT is on some nice discounts on Ali now but I have read here that people have had problems with it? Some insight please.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> The Parnis Batman GMT is on some nice discounts on Ali now but I have read here that people have had problems with it? Some insight please.


I bought it a month ago on Ebay from yanwan88 (I'm pretty sure he sells on Alix under a different name) the movement is broken, anyway. 
Yanwan88 proved to be a good seller.
He gave me all my money back.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> I bought it a month ago on Ebay from yanwan88 (I'm pretty sure he sells on Alix under a different name) the movement is broken, anyway.
> Yanwan88 proved to be a good seller.
> He gave me all my money back.


Sorry to hear your experience. Which movement does this come with? Also, is the problem cropping up with this piece related to the movement mostly?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> I have the black dial version and I can confirm that the movement is NH36 (it's written on the rotor) and it's very accurate too. Of course it's possible that the manufacturer changes the movement without updating the information (this seems to have been the case with a popular Guanqin GJ16034) but I haven't seen any reports of the this with Cadisen. And based on the water drop test the Cadisen seems to have a sapphire too.





ohhenry1 said:


> Photos and video reviews show NH36A. I'm not aware of a single complaint of their having been any change in movement, and I'm pretty sure a number of people in this thread picked up this watch within the past month or so.


Sorry folks, don't want to spoil the party. Movement is NH36A, until it isn't. The price is an absolute bargain, just be aware there's a little risk, that's all


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Sorry to hear your experience. Which movement does this come with? Also, is the problem cropping up with this piece related to the movement mostly?


The movement is good (DG3804). The watch was poorly assembled, I think it's just a one time thing. I'm going to buy a brand new DG3804 and I'll try to resuscitate my GMT ;-)


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm skipping the Batman GMT, reverting back to my original plan. Picking up the watch that I have been wanting to get... the Parnis Black bay homage. I have been eyeing this for well over a year now and the price of $95 (US) is very tempting...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> I'm skipping the Batman GMT, reverting back to my original plan. Picking up the watch that I have been wanting to get... the Parnis Black bay homage. I have been eyeing this for well over a year now and the price of $95 (US) is very tempting...


It's not exactly a blackbay hommage, rather a mixed bag of everything. I see a Breitling superocean bezel on a blackbay case, with a pelagos dial and blackbay hands, perhaps even a Seiko chapter ring or also Pelagos... I do like it, don't get me wrong, but what movement does it have? If it has a Miyota 8215 that would be my reason not to buy it...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> It's not exactly a blackbay hommage, rather a mixed bag of everything. I see a Breitling superocean bezel on a blackbay case, with a pelagos dial and blackbay hands, perhaps even a Seiko chapter ring... I do like it, don't get me wrong, but what movement does it have?


Think it comes with a Miyota 8215, Sapphire Crystal and a Ceramic Bezel. What is wrong with a* Miyota 8215*?? Are you referring to the second hand jerky movement problem? I don't think that will bother me.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Here's short video of it:


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Think it comes with a Miyota 8215, Sapphire Crystal and a Ceramic Bezel.


I remember I was eyeballing this one as it had some very strong points going for it, such as the awesome bezel, dial chapter ring, and I am a sucker for snowflakes, just that godawefull movement says yuck.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> I remember I was eyeballing this one as it had some very strong points going for it, such as the awesome bezel, dial chapter ring, and I am a sucker for snowflakes, just that godawefull movement says yuck.


Please tell me why the *Miyota 8215* is _god awfully yuck_...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> What is wrong with a* Miyota 8215*?? Are you referring to the second hand jerky movement problem?


No, it is the date change, I don't think there's been any movement in horological history with a weaker construction than this. The rest of the movement is pretty solid.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I wonder if they make it both ways? My suggestion is to find a seller who will confirm by email or PM that the crystal is sapphire. Then, if it doesn't test as such when you get it, you can probably get enough refund to get a sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 observations here...the price is the same I paid a few weeks ago. Nothing special.
Sapphire it is...NOT.
Secondly, while I like the watch a LOT more than the equivalent Guanqin, it has a glass caseback which is pressed. Since my example is running pretty fast, I won't be able to regulate it as it's almost a given I will break the glass while putting it back.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Any reason not to pick up a Parnis Black Bay red with 9015 for $155? I'm without a big crown right now and I've been curious how these compare to Tisell. 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

westNE said:


> Any reason not to pick up a Parnis Black Bay red with 9015 for $155? I'm without a big crown right now and I've been curious how these compare to Tisell.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


This is a very excellent watch, although I would put snowflakes on it, and the lume could be more powerful, and would have made it so much more worth it in this price range. Also, some do not have matching colour bezel and crown tube base, and the bezel insert is much more raised as the original.BB and Corgeut, so quite hard to replace.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Gearbest is offering an extra $15 off the first $50 spent in "FASHION". *
> 
> Make sure your sub-total before coupons and this discount is at least $50. You can add any small item from "Fashion" to push your sub-total over $50.
> 
> ...


Wth....I'm not getting any 15$ discount???
I'm over 50$ and the only coupon I can apply is an old 7%. [email protected]&k

/EDIT NVM, it's REALLY picky about the FASHION items you can add.
I'd appreciate a hint as to how to use the 5$ PayPal coupon though.
/EDIT2: I'm dense...this is for NEW customers, FIRST payment via PayPal, 50$ AFTER all discounts applied.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

westNE said:


> Any reason not to pick up a Parnis Black Bay red with 9015 for $155? I'm without a big crown right now and I've been curious how these compare to Tisell.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Did you find it on Alix? I thought it was sold out...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I'm skipping the Batman GMT, reverting back to my original plan. Picking up the watch that I have been wanting to get... the Parnis Black bay homage. I have been eyeing this for well over a year now and the price of $95 (US) is very tempting...


Why not the most popular Corgeut BB homage? Its 41 mm size make it more versatile Vs. the 43 mm of the Parnis.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/corgeuts-tudor-black-bay-thoughts-2627210.html


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> Did you find it on Alix? I thought it was sold out...


The official Parnis store has all but the blue bezel model in stock.

I just remembered I can't pay with PayPal so I'm out on this one. Good luck!

Nick

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my Diamond Selector 2. Tested all my watches from Ali.
> I was surprised to find that my Nakzen SL1006G that doesn't have Sapphire written on the dial, is actually Sapphire though
> I was disappointed to find that my Carnival SF8816, which is advertised as having Sapphire crystal, doesn't
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I am curious - do you have a link to the tool on Ali
And what readings are there to tell the difference between sapphire and mineral


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

OK, so I caved in...dunno why, but I just love these Chinese watches...with all their shortcomings. It could very well be that I'm a cheap bastard.
Got this Cadisen C1032 (silver) for 35-and-change. It better come with Seiko NH36 and sapphire or GB and I will have words...again :-d


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 0990 ~10$

Review of a niew watch and after 2 years of use


----------



## faisalv (Oct 23, 2013)

If anyone is looking for a cheap item on gearbest to go over the $50 mark when buying the cadisen

Search for 8-37mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Spring Bars - SILVER 
https://gearbest.app.link/0FqHfOfWJR

My Cadisen 1032 shipped last week from gearbest. Should be delivered early this week


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Cadisen C1032 is the best watch I have when it comes to bang for the buck. And I paid $55 for it.


----------



## westNE (Nov 23, 2014)

westNE said:


> The official Parnis store has all but the blue bezel model in stock.
> 
> I just remembered I can't pay with PayPal so I'm out on this one. Good luck!
> 
> ...


So I write this then see a post up a ways that says and more Ali sellers are taking PayPal, with some offering a discount for doing so. How do I know who accepts PayPal and who doesn't?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

faisalv said:


> If anyone is looking for a cheap item on gearbest to go over the $50 mark when buying the cadisen
> 
> Search for 8-37mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Spring Bars - SILVER
> https://gearbest.app.link/0FqHfOfWJR
> ...


Thanks for the tip. I ended up going for this one. Instead though, as I've already got a few dress watches.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Does anyone have this watch? Would you recommend? It says sapphire and doesn't specify the movement.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Thanks for the tip. I ended up going for this one. Instead though, as I've already got a few dress watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this . I was surprised but it's quality and sturdiness at 30€... 

"A man with one watch knows what time it is; a man with two watches is never quite sure." - Lee Segall


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> Does anyone have this watch? Would you recommend? It says sapphire and doesn't specify the movement.
> 
> View attachment 13630815


I have this . It's a Miyota 8215. I like it very much.. try to get it as low as possible .
I got it around 30€

"A man with one watch knows what time it is; a man with two watches is never quite sure." - Lee Segall


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thank you! have you measured L2L?



panos_ioannou said:


> Velez84 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have this watch? Would you recommend? It says sapphire and doesn't specify the movement.
> ...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> I am curious - do you have a link to the tool on Ali
> And what readings are there to tell the difference between sapphire and mineral


It is literally pouring over when you type in "diamond selector"...

Even if you don't calibrate, even if you don't wait until it is warmed up, the difference is so big, it's like night and day.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

I have this as well but mine had dust (or something like that) on the second hand. See my post a few pages back. That prompted me to go by some new lumed hands from eBay and try to upgrade it myself. Otherwise a great watch.

I might get another... hmmm



Velez84 said:


> Does anyone have this watch? Would you recommend? It says sapphire and doesn't specify the movement.
> 
> View attachment 13630815


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GQ13007* quartz watch - *$12.13*
40mm x 10mm 316L stainless steel case, small second, date, 10ATM WR - *3 Colorways at this price*


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone have this watch? If so what's it's like and can you share some pictures? As I can't find any real ones anywhere.

GUANQIN Watch Men Mechanical Watches Luxury Sport Men Leather Watches Waterproof Military Men Watch Sapphire Analog Wristwatches

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cXRZR6Bf









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Why not the most popular Corgeut BB homage? Its 41 mm size make it more versatile Vs. the 43 mm of the Parnis.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/corgeuts-tudor-black-bay-thoughts-2627210.html


Somehow I like this Parnis more, maybe it's the bezel that does it for me. That being said I have read that the overall build on the Parnis is better and also the bezel action is more refined. Some watches on Corguet has a bad crown issue as well where the crown feels rather wobbly.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> Thank you! have you measured L2L?


No I haven't... unfortunately I don't have a precision meter


----------



## HasselHoth (Jun 10, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> Thank you! have you measured L2L?


L2L is ~46.7mm


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Whats your view on this one, has anyone bought it?

STARKING Luxury Brand Cheap Mechanical Watch Auto Date Automatic Self-wind Male Clock 28800 High Beat Watch Relogio Sport TM0915
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cHiUemiN


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

westNE said:


> So I write this then see a post up a ways that says and more Ali sellers are taking PayPal, with some offering a discount for doing so. How do I know who accepts PayPal and who doesn't? Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


 Hello ;=) I read sometimes ago the Aliexpress was using more and more Paypal but had not seen it yet. I saw it myself recently. I think it depends of the seller, if they do accept Paypal you'll see it in the cart before paying when you need to choose how to pay. When i saw it it said 3$ discount for using paypal, but then that Aliexpress is asking 1.56$ for using paypal, which makes a 1.44 discount for using Paypal. The seller was Dom shop maybe, i 'm not sure. Now i just saw in Dom shop something different : "AliExpress charges a fee of US $1.28 to use PayPal. " So you need to try it as it seems it can change a bit according to the seller, or if there's a sale going on maybe.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> Would you happen to have a caliper? I'd love to know what diameter the glass is, I still have a double domed sapphire in stock that might just fit if it turns out to be mineral glass... The size is just perfect, I have two Sea-Gull watches in 42mm that are also pretty much all dial, so I'm familiar and happy with this size.


Very hard to measure . I have calipers, they're not digital, but I'm reading 39mm.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) I read sometimes ago the Aliexpress was using more and more Paypal but had not seen it yet. I saw it myself recently. I think it depends of the seller, if they do accept Paypal you'll see it in the cart before paying when you need to choose how to pay. When i saw it it said 3$ discount for using paypal, but then that Aliexpress is asking 1.56$ for using paypal, which makes a 1.44 discount for using Paypal. The seller was Dom shop maybe, i 'm not sure. Now i just saw in Dom shop something different : "AliExpress charges a fee of US $1.28 to use PayPal. " So you need to try it as it seems it can change a bit according to the seller, or if there's a sale going on maybe.


It doesn't seem strange to me because as far as I understand, AliExpress is also a kind of PayPal for China. I don't think that we pay the seller directly, but rather that we pay AliExpress and then AliExpress releases or holds the mine for each seller they have there .


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Whats your view on this one, has anyone bought it?
> 
> STARKING Luxury Brand Cheap Mechanical Watch Auto Date Automatic Self-wind Male Clock 28800 High Beat Watch Relogio Sport TM0915
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cHiUemiN


A few pages back I've described this one pretty thorough, but unless you wanna or can transplant the internals in to a more decent case I'd steer clear of it.

The AM0184 is the better option, but avoid the white dial, these appeared to be of a lesser batch...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Do you know any homage of this one ? Thanks ;=)
see for example : 
https://www.gemnation.com/watches/Revue-Thommen-Airspeed-XLarge-16071.6834-38478.html
Revue Thommen Airspeed 16071.6834


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> bushu16 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your view on this one, has anyone bought it?
> ...


Just read, thanks. Youve done a very nice job


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Whats your view on this one, has anyone bought it?
> 
> STARKING Luxury Brand Cheap Mechanical Watch Auto Date Automatic Self-wind Male Clock 28800 High Beat Watch Relogio Sport TM0915
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cHiUemiN


Been a bit of discussion on here about this watch a few pages back.

Mine arrived this week. Nice blue sunburst face, solid push-in case back, we think it's an alloy case apart from the back.

Same hacking 28,800 movement as AM0184, mineral crystal - not sapphire (Diamond Selector II tested)

Leather strap not too bad for a change.

Feels a little bit light, but been wearing it last couple of days and seems nice enough for the price.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

JustUK said:


> bushu16 said:
> 
> 
> > Whats your view on this one, has anyone bought it?
> ...


Thanks, appreciate it ?
I wanted the AM0184 but it doesnt has blue dial ☹


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Anybody else having issues to finish a payment at Aliexpress using credit card? I am getting either "system error" or "system busy" messages. Tried different stores, different browsers and different cards.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

cuica said:


> The 7T62 as a regular alarm, not a vibrating one.


You do get definite vibration from this movement, there is a ceramic disk on the inside of the watch back, which depending on the thickness of the back, alters the amount of audible sound the watch makes, but you definitely feel it, sometimes more than hear this type of watch. I wore an earlier implementation of this design, the 7T32 movement for many years and if I was wearing a shirt with a long sleeve double cuff, under my jacket sleeve, you could just about hear it, but I could certainly feel it. I used it in meetings when I needed a discrete alarm indication. I would say it was quieter than my mobile phone on vibrate in many circumstances. If I was using it as an alarm to wake me up, then I needed to place it on it's side, close to where I was sleeping or I would miss it.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> Does anyone have this watch? Would you recommend? It says sapphire and doesn't specify the movement.
> 
> View attachment 13630815


I have one that I bought quite a while back. The movement in mine is a Miyota 2105 and I have an Ochstin in the similar design with the same movement but a Rose Gold bezel and white dial.

As an aside, I tested my Seiko 5 with a 7s26 movement against the Ochstin with the 2105 Miyota and both were just a tad slow over a week, with the Miyota slightly better than the Seiko! Neither movement has hacking but on balance the difference is about 6 = 2 X 3 in my opinion, based on my own totally unscientific testing 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thanks. I ended up getting it. For $39 it seems like.a good deal. It has already shipped, so that's nice.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> Velez84 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone have this watch? Would you recommend? It says sapphire and doesn't specify the movement.
> ...


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> You do get definite vibration from this movement, there is a ceramic disk on the inside of the watch back, which depending on the thickness of the back, alters the amount of audible sound the watch makes, but you definitely feel it, sometimes more than hear this type of watch. I wore an earlier implementation of this design, the 7T32 movement for many years and if I was wearing a shirt with a long sleeve double cuff, under my jacket sleeve, you could just about hear it, but I could certainly feel it. I used it in meetings when I needed a discrete alarm indication. I would say it was quieter than my mobile phone on vibrate in many circumstances. If I was using it as an alarm to wake me up, then I needed to place it on it's side, close to where I was sleeping or I would miss it.
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


OK Guys now this is all your fault :-d

I am rebuilding an old Seiko with a movement that was in a New Old Stock Lorus watch, but I need to get a few parts and the prices seem to be exorbitant to me at the moment, like about £36 for a new Crystal and the total list could exceed the cost of a new watch, but having the spare parts is fun and when I locate the bits in another donor watch I may be able to re-build the watch. But Fleabay is the gift that keeps on giving so I had a little Snipe this afternoon and managed to swipe a Pulsar PF3 watch for £17.17, always Snipe with an odd amount on the end :-! Bet the guy who bid £17 is pig sick this afternoon.









Anyway, from the poor pictures the main issue with this watch is a dead battery. OK so it may be dead, dead, but I have a spare movement anyway and all the bits should be there for this one rather than my £3 case minus movement purchase.

When I take the back off to fit a new battery I will photograph the movement and show how the alarm bits work. And I could always do with another Chronograph. This movement has a rather nice 1/5 sec Chrono too with a 60min elapsed time, so for lots of things the timer is more than adequate and Seiko movements are generally rock solid in my experience, it took me years of hard use to wear out my old watch with the 7T32 movement. ;-) Also as I recall, if you are not using the Alarm, you can set the alarm dial to a time ahead or behind of the main time and use it as a poor man's GMT, but I confess this might have been a feature of the 7T32 movement.

Sitting here now I do feel a right chump as for years I was paying £20+ to have a new battery and a water resistance test on watches, but now I bothered to find out how, bought a few tools and got a little hands on experience it is fairly simple fixing these type of watches. I buy the odd good quality quartz watch with dead battery on the Bay, fix it, clean it up and either give it away to friends or more likely friends kids or sometimes charity shops. I even keep one or two for myself, and this one might be one of those or if not I know a kid who would love it.

So that is my weeks project and I will post the result here when I get the watch. I may try to video the alarm going off so you can get a better idea of the result but I am not sure if it would work. Oh yes the purpose of this, apart from my amusement, was to show NapoleonDynamite that maybe a watch with the 7T62 would do what he required, and also you can grab one really cheap if you look. The Auction I won was one of three running this afternoon on eBay UK, and that was only for the Pulsar alarms with an analogue dial and I took a gamble on this being a good one!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Thanks, appreciate it &#55357;&#56397;
> I wanted the AM0184 but it doesnt has blue dial ☹


Mine does ;-)

It is weird that they provide more choice on the budget model indeed....


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

Has anyone bought one of these? Seems to be a pretty good homage of the Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/39m...lgo_pvid=deb8056e-2236-44d9-8b5b-9a655b921470


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Winner A212 aviator style automatic watch ~22$





Casio G-Shock Illuminator DW-6900-1V


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

my reviw about this Cadisen watch 







Velez84 said:


> Does anyone have this watch? Would you recommend? It says sapphire and doesn't specify the movement.
> 
> View attachment 13630815


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I think it's a brand new release, and that no one has it in hand yet.

There is at least one thread that discusses it a bit, though it does not appear anyone on that thread has actually ordered it: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/new-corgeut-4824677.html



dw1987uk said:


> Has anyone bought one of these? Seems to be a pretty good homage of the Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/39m...lgo_pvid=deb8056e-2236-44d9-8b5b-9a655b921470
> 
> View attachment 13632393


Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Hi guys, check out this beauty 
nice carousel watch + two time zones ;D do you know any other watches like that from ali??


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I was ready to buy four watches in the 11.11 sale; couldn't get coupons to work on any of them, dropped the whole thing.

Ya blew it, Ali. This process shouldn't be the slightest bit inconvenient for your customers.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was ready to buy four watches in the 11.11 sale; couldn't get coupons to work on any of them, dropped the whole thing.
> 
> Ya blew it, Ali. This process shouldn't be the slightest bit inconvenient for your customers.


I sympathize. Wasted an hour yesterday trying to get a GearBest coupon to work on what I wanted to buy. Later found there was a link from the coupon to the hundreds of pages of unorganized links on which it would work, but that wasn't evident from the text of the deal and wasn't the case with the two other coupons they gave me, which could be used on anything but only took prices down to where they were a few weeks ago before GB raised prices for their mock sale. Oh well, money in my wallet instead of theirs is not a bad thing. This was the first year I got caught up in double 11 hoopla though, and it's likely the last.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I second that - the coupons are a pain in the a**. I've had that situation numerous times where I've clicked to add a coupon and it's done nothing at all. They seem to have obscure conditions to them and sometimes I think Ali links to coupons on the'buy'page that aren't even relevant for your purchase at all.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

The 11.11. coupons worked for me. The main thing to look out for was the "$2 off for every $15 spent" text that some stores offered. Many stores only had $2 off for $65 spent which isn't very useful, or not useful at all for cheap watches.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Re the AliX 11:11 debacle! What a shambles, if guys here who are probably the more experienced Web buyers that are around, can't make it work then Ali certainly can't complain if nothing gets sold. o|

I had a few items in my basket that I deleted in disgust. I did buy a Nakzen Quartz Pagoda on a bracelet for just over £16 as a present, that was it on Ali, and I only found that because I had it in my wish list and it told me there was an offer.

Apart from that, I then searched eBay and had a Sniping session, which yesterday came up trumps :-! 

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

I bought the cadisen "diamond" on ali (kuku store), the one with miyota 9015. With 11.11 it was like 115USD. I didn't like the stone at 12 but there is only one, not on all indexes.
Anyway, I received a message that the watch is out of stock...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I found the seller coupons worked fine for me. But the real deal is the cashback websites. I got 11% here in Australia via Shopback. Still available for another 40 minutes.

Also, I observed many sellers having discounted items for the first hour or so and then jacking the prices.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

i like this piece below verrrrry much - but 44mm is pretty large for me. does anyone with smaller wrists have experience with one of these parnis 44mm pilots watches? (i think they are all the same cases with different dials - i know the California dial is pretty uncommon)


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

GraX said:


> Hi guys, check out this beauty
> nice carousel watch + two time zones ;D do you know any other watches like that from ali??
> 
> View attachment 13633111


I take it ;D means your joking re two time zones but I've never seen a tourbillon (I presume it's real as I can see the pointer in different positions) that big!

It's hurting my head looking at that!

I think the best description is FACEPALM!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I was ready to buy four watches in the 11.11 sale; couldn't get coupons to work on any of them, dropped the whole thing.
> 
> Ya blew it, Ali. This process shouldn't be the slightest bit inconvenient for your customers.


Ali's web app is full of bugs. Even the payment process on 11.11 didn't work properly.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

No issue at all with Ali coupons here. No issue with any payments. Easy as pie

As long as I met the conditions for the coupon to work, they worked.
Note some non-store (ali issued $2 coupons) are only good under certain conditions


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

For me this 11.11 was a nightmare.
First I tried grabbing one of those 5$ coupons but the app would not show the coupons at all. Then when the coupon boxes started flying my clicks were not registered at all for 2 days. Extremely frustrating. And at the end when they offered 50$ coupons for purchases over 100$, I was waiting for the the 2 round and when the timer reached 0:0:0 in a milisecond it turned into "This promotion has ended".


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9106 chronograph ~16$





NaviForce 9040 ~15$


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Letter T said:


> For me this 11.11 was a nightmare.
> First I tried grabbing one of those 5$ coupons but the app would not show the coupons at all. Then when the coupon boxes started flying my clicks were not registered at all for 2 days. Extremely frustrating. And at the end when they offered 50$ coupons for purchases over 100$, I was waiting for the the 2 round and when the timer reached 0:0:0 in a milisecond it turned into "This promotion has ended".


Maybe the unprecedented popularity of Ali this weekend has had something to do with the glitches

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46168996


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

JustUK said:


> Maybe the unprecedented popularity of Ali this weekend has had something to do with the glitches
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46168996


WOW so nobody could have anticipated that then :-d

I am so very glad that I am retired and don't have to deal with all this BS in the computer, WEB and Telecoms industries these days!

Best and very happy regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've bought two SK TM0915, to mod the internals in to two more AM0184 cases that I still have. I think I'll be keeping them as gifts to family members. And I've bought the power reserve Cadisen with white/silver dial.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

From my side , aliexpress experience was wonderful the past days. I bought watches and things for hobbies that I like, at an at least 30% average discount. I am certain because I had all these products in my cart for too long, and I am sure the price was far more expensive then.
I also managed to use a lot of coupons with 2,5 and 10 dollars off!


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

JustUK said:


> Maybe the unprecedented popularity of Ali this weekend has had something to do with the glitches
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-46168996


Wow, over 30 billion dollars spent. They sure will not miss my 100$ budget.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I've bought two SK TM0915, to mod the internals in to two more AM0184 cases that I still have. I think I'll be keeping them as gifts to family members. And I've bought the power reserve Cadisen with white/silver dial.


That's cool. I really I wish I could do the mod :-(


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had the watch too long to be able to open a dispute. I've messaged the seller though. So I'll just have to wait and see what they say. Hopefully they'll offer a partial refund... But I doubt it.


Aah.. damn!
I've ordered this one during 11.11 and waiting for it. I will test mine with Diamond Selector II (which I also bought during this sale), let's hope I get the Sapphire or else I will raise for refund.

@No1Viper, Please let me know what is the outcome of your dispute.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> That's cool. I really I wish I could do the mod :-(


Why can't you? If you buy an AM0184, and use that movement for another transplant (fits in 2824 case and fits both 2824 and 2813/8215 dials, 2824/2836 hands fit fairly well....) then you have a full steel and sapphire case left for the TM0915 internals...

Or is it tools/skills related that you can't?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Why can't you? If you buy an AM0184, and use that movement for another transplant (fits in 2824 case and fits both 2824 and 2813/8215 dials, 2824/2836 hands fit fairly well....) then you have a full steel and sapphire case left for the TM0915 internals...
> 
> Or is it tools/skills related that you can't?


Latter :-(
I lack the tools and skills o|


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Guys, I have purchased white dial Guanqin GJ16034 from GearBest and since it was 3 USD discount for every 15 USD spent, I have added cheap spring bar remover to get just above 50 USD total. To be on a safe side I have added their shipping insurance. Few days ago I have received unopened empty package that was supposed to contain just the tool. I have complained at once, with pictures, and after several messages, they have told me to open issue with my local post office! I have never received this sort of response from any online seller/site before, as a matter of fact I was pleasantly surprised every time I had an issue. I find this to be seriously unprofessional. Now I'm worried about the watch arriving, never mind Miyota movement instead of Seiko. I doubt that I'll ever shop again at GB if they send me one more reply like this. Is there any thread where we complain about this sort of thing?


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

Gordak said:


> Guys, I have purchased white dial Guanqin GJ16034 from GearBest and since it was 3 USD discount for every 15 USD spent, I have added cheap spring bar remover to get just above 50 USD total. To be on a safe side I have added their shipping insurance. Few days ago I have received unopened empty package that was supposed to contain just the tool. I have complained at once, with pictures, and after several messages, they have told me to open issue with my local post office! I have never received this sort of response from any online seller/site before, as a matter of fact I was pleasantly surprised every time I had an issue. I find this to be seriously unprofessional. Now I'm worried about the watch arriving, never mind Miyota movement instead of Seiko. I doubt that I'll ever shop again at GB if they send me one more reply like this. Is there any thread where we complain about this sort of thing?


Sparring with gearbest customer service is like slow boxing, between each answer, it will take one day or more... In order to win, you'll need finesse and maybe some unauthorized move. In your case, maybe you'll need to tell that you went to your post office and that it was not opened by anyone.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

1- Does this watch really have Miyota movement?

http://bit.do/eALp4









2- Is this watch any good for 12 bucks?

http://bit.do/eALro

























3- Is this watch worth buying?

http://bit.do/eALty























4- What is the famous brand that this model is based on? Or is this an original design from Pagani?
Is the movement any good in this watch?

http://bit.do/eALvs


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Inque said:


> 2- Is this watch any good for 12 bucks?
> 
> Keller & Weber Original Brand Men's Wrist Watch Luxury Function Chronograph Sports Genuine Leather Quartz Casual Male Time Clock-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> View attachment 13636469


Well, you get what you pay for...

It looks and feels quite nice on the wrist but
- the labelling on the subdials does not match their function. e.g. the 24h dial is labelled with 10-20-30.
- mine arrived with a fault, the date does not change. It's the 8th since several days now... The seller seems not to understand my complaint.

At least it shows the time quite accurately.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Gordak said:


> Guys, I have purchased white dial Guanqin GJ16034 from GearBest and since it was 3 USD discount for every 15 USD spent, I have added cheap spring bar remover to get just above 50 USD total. To be on a safe side I have added their shipping insurance. Few days ago I have received unopened empty package that was supposed to contain just the tool. I have complained at once, with pictures, and after several messages, they have told me to open issue with my local post office! I have never received this sort of response from any online seller/site before, as a matter of fact I was pleasantly surprised every time I had an issue. I find this to be seriously unprofessional. Now I'm worried about the watch arriving, never mind Miyota movement instead of Seiko. I doubt that I'll ever shop again at GB if they send me one more reply like this. Is there any thread where we complain about this sort of thing?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f63/gearbest-sells-watches-different-movement-without-notice-4825697.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Inque said:


> 4- What is the famous brand that this model is based on? Or is this an original design from Pagani?
> Is the movement any good in this watch?
> 
> PAGANI DESIGN Brand Quartz Stainless Steel Men's watch Sports Outdoor military Calendar Waterproof wrist watch Relogio Masculino-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Available for single purchase on Alibaba for $47.50 plus shipping.

It's hard to know what this movement is, because the "Hong Kong Pearl Machinery" may be a middleman supplier of movements. "2836" doesn't seem to be either a Dixmont or Sea-Gull model number in the DG28xx or TY28xx (ST16) model lines. Of course, ETA has a 2836 model, but not with a small seconds at 5H.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my Ruimas RL6725G today. It's a good looking watch. The strap is really nice, which isn't usually the case with these cheap Chinese watches. Also it's got really good lume, which is even more rare.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I've searched (with no success) for one of these D-ZINER homages to the Casio G-shock GMW-B2500 on Ali and Gearbest.
I really just want the bracelet because Casio's price for the composite one is pornographic!!!
The only place I found selling them is this Thailand web:

https://www.lazada.co.th/products/d-ziner-100-digital-i259779952-s399989999.html?










The closest to Casio's original composite bracelet i came was this (end links not compatible):










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/UYOUNG-waterproof-watch-belt-is-portable-with-casio-GW-A1100-GW-4000-ga-1000-g-1400/32827721703.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.6.743f1ab0KjEtat&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.116880.000000000000000&scm_id=1007.13338.116880.000000000000000&scm-url=1007.13338.116880.000000000000000&pvid=7cdfb730-5b8c-4468-9ce8-26f82e23923a


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my Ruimas RL6725G today. It's a good looking watch. The strap is really nice, which isn't usually the case with these cheap Chinese watches. Also it's got really good lume, which is even more rare.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Do you have a link to where you found this?

I searched Ruimas Watch and it came up with no results

If I search Ruimas by itself, it comes up with 3 pages of listings with Ruimas and watch in the title

What's up with Ali's ridiculous search results?

I found their official store and no model like the one you reference

Thanks


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

glen8ak said:


> Do you have a link to where you found this?
> 
> I searched Ruimas Watch and it came up with no results
> 
> ...


Men Fashion Leather Strap Watch Automatic Business Mechanical Watches Male Luxury Clock Wristwatches RUIMAS Erkek Kol Saati NH35

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBt1wXEt

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Gordak said:


> Guys, I have purchased white dial Guanqin GJ16034 from GearBest and since it was 3 USD discount for every 15 USD spent, I have added cheap spring bar remover to get just above 50 USD total. To be on a safe side I have added their shipping insurance. Few days ago I have received unopened empty package that was supposed to contain just the tool. I have complained at once, with pictures, and after several messages, they have told me to open issue with my local post office! I have never received this sort of response from any online seller/site before, as a matter of fact I was pleasantly surprised every time I had an issue. I find this to be seriously unprofessional. Now I'm worried about the watch arriving, never mind Miyota movement instead of Seiko. I doubt that I'll ever shop again at GB if they send me one more reply like this. Is there any thread where we complain about this sort of thing?


Hm. I wonder how common this is? I've seen this complaint on many mobile phone threads.

With Gearbest (and, to be fair, other Chinese sellers like Ali) people receiving an already-opened package and empty box (ie, stolen phone), aren't unheard of.

With the recent Gearbest sale (before 11.11) a UK buyer got back to me and said he too received an empty Guanqin box (previously cut open and re-taped). I wonder if the drop-shippers are to blame, surely this is happening in transit? It wouldn't be Customs - surely?

He said he messaged Gearbest numerous times - no reply.

Anyway, long story short, the complainant reckons he doesn't have much recourse with his Credit Card provider, even though I advised him to stick to his guns.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Curren 8001a !12$





Skmei 1142 quick view, water resistance and freezing tests ~12$


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

I have listed some nice AliX watches for ladies on the ladies' forum thread. Maybe you have some other interesting discoveries? Or maybe have some opinions about watches, movements or brands? Have a look!

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4828295


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

1afc said:


> I take it ;D means your joking re two time zones but I've never seen a tourbillon (I presume it's real as I can see the pointer in different positions) that big!
> 
> It's hurting my head looking at that!
> 
> I think the best description is FACEPALM!


im not joking ;p i really like the watch ;D too bad its not real tourbilion but hey what you expect for 90$ ;D


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Why can't you? If you buy an AM0184, and use that movement for another transplant (fits in 2824 case and fits both 2824 and 2813/8215 dials, 2824/2836 hands fit fairly well....) then you have a full steel and sapphire case left for the TM0915 internals...
> T
> Or is it tools/skills related that you can't?


Does that mean, in theory, I could transplant the movement from my TM0915 into my Third Guanqin GJ61034 currently with Miyota 8215 (I promise I will review these at some point - they're all sapphire but the 2 cheap ones from GB have 8215 instead of NH36 and small scratches on the dial which is annoying)

But back to the point - GJ16034 with SK 28,800 hacking movement sounds quite appealing. A real "devils child" of a watch??


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

JustUK said:


> Does that mean, in theory, I could transplant the movement from my TM0915 into my Third Guanqin GJ61034 currently with Miyota 8215 (I promise I will review these at some point - they're all sapphire but the 2 cheap ones from GB have 8215 instead of NH36 and small scratches on the dial which is annoying)
> 
> But back to the point - GJ16034 with SK 28,800 hacking movement sounds quite appealing. A real "devils child" of a watch??


Ignore my rambling - no day complication on SK movement!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JustUK said:


> Ignore my rambling - no day complication on SK movement!


That would require the *SK 1836*.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## ops272 (Nov 13, 2018)

I happened to know that you can find more Chinese watches from Seagull, Sugess.... on Tmall or Taobao, like the link below. I don't see these brands on AliExpress


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

ops272 said:


> I happened to know that you can find more Chinese watches from Seagull, Sugess.... on Tmall or Taobao, like the link below. I don't see these brands on AliExpress


There's no link, probably due to your post count.

Got an answer to my ticket about the Guanqin movement issue on gearbest, they are sorry but I'm lucky because the Miyota 8215 is better than the NH36...yeah, right!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

cuica said:


> Got an answer to my ticket about the Guanqin movement issue on gearbest, they are sorry but I'm lucky because the Miyota 8215 is better than the NH36...yeah, right!


I sort of guessed this might be their answer. I stopped dealing with GB a while back, guess if we all vote with our feet they will wake up and smell the coffee!

The 2015 is not bad but I compare it to the Seiko 7s26 rather than the NH36a. From a timekeeping standpoint they are OK, but they don't hack and the Date mechanism is not as robust as the Seiko in my opinion, for what that is worth! I would prefer a watch with a 7s26/7s36 more than the Miyota 2000 series, the higher spec NH3xx series is better still.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

@mougino: Hi! I wanted to ask you how your Corgeut Black Bay homage is working? Any problems with it's crown while winding or any other issues with the watch?

I'm going for this Corgeut thus before buying it thought of asking you once:

http://bit.do/eAQJ2

Also, Corgeut Official Store is super communicative and they also do so in perfect, understandable English which is such a great thing!


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I have a Seiko 5 that got me into watches (the one featured in the now famous Hodinkee article). It features 7s26 and the fact that it doesn't wind is a royal pain the the rear. It might be fine if I would wear it every second day but then all my other watches would feel neglected 
For me Miyota wins over 7s26 just by the fact I can wind it quickly when I need to.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ops272 said:


> I happened to know that you can find more Chinese watches from Seagull, Sugess.... on Tmall or Taobao, like the link below. I don't see these brands on AliExpress


Sea-Gull has a couple of their own stores, and they are sold on Amazon.com, LongIslandWatch.com and good-stuffs.com.

https://www.seagullwatchstore.com/
http://www.seagullsingapore.com

Sugess can often be found on eBay. The problem with Tmall, Taobao and JD is that they don't ship outside China, and you need to use an agent for international purchases. Often, while you can find items that aren't listed on AliExpress, the prices are pretty high.

There are plenty of watches that are available and cheap on Amazon.com (US site), but are not offered on the Canadian, British or European Amazons. Most eBay listings are searchable/visible globally, but many sellers have geographic shipping restrictions. This is just the way the internet works.

Often, AliEpress is a race to the bottom, where the lowest price usually prevails. The margins are razor thin. Some brands don't wish to have their items sold on the cheap, since they feel this devalues their reputation.

Rossini, Ebohr, Tian Wang, Beijing, Fiyta, Shanghai, Dixmont/Guangzhou, Peacock, MemOrigin, Perpetual, and other well known Chinese watch companies don't have official stores, or even authorized sellers on AliExpress.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

GraX said:


> im not joking ;p i really like the watch ;D too bad its not real tourbilion but hey what you expect for 90$ ;D


OK Sorry I didn't read it right then.

Where is the second time zone??


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> @mougino: Hi! I wanted to ask you how your Corgeut Black Bay homage is working? Any problems with it's crown while winding or any other issues with the watch?
> 
> I'm going for this Corgeut thus before buying it thought of asking you once:
> 
> ...


Had mine for a long time and it's going fantastic. Very accurate time keeping too. No issues with the crown. Your link is an excellent price for the included bracelet.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi,
i saw some not being able to use coupons, or search on AE. I had these problems before too. In your AE account enter the message center, from there there is a pen icon on the page , clicking on it allows to provide a feedback. Also at the root of the site when connected (aliexpress.com page) the same pen icon is allowing to enter bugs or ask for features.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi,
i saw some not being able to use coupons, or search on AE. I had these problems before too. In your AE account enter the message center, from there there is a pen icon on the page , clicking on it allows to provide a feedback. Also at the root of the site when connected (aliexpress.com page) the same pen icon is allowing to enter bugs or ask for features.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Letter T said:


> I have a Seiko 5 that got me into watches (the one featured in the now famous Hodinkee article). It features 7s26 and the fact that it doesn't wind is a royal pain the the rear. It might be fine if I would wear it every second day but then all my other watches would feel neglected
> For me Miyota wins over 7s26 just by the fact I can wind it quickly when I need to.


There is really no need to wind a Seiko 5 before you wear it, I just shake mine a few times, set the time by winding forward at least 24hrs so the date/day changes, pull the Crown out one click and correct the day and date as needed, put it on and wear it. The automatic wind is so efficient that is all it needs.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Letter T said:


> I have a Seiko 5 that got me into watches (the one featured in the now famous Hodinkee article). It features 7s26 and the fact that it doesn't wind is a royal pain the the rear. It might be fine if I would wear it every second day but then all my other watches would feel neglected
> For me Miyota wins over 7s26 just by the fact I can wind it quickly when I need to.


There is really no need to wind a Seiko 5 before you wear it, I just shake mine a few times, set the time by winding forward at least 24hrs so the date/day changes, pull the Crown out one click and correct the day and date as needed, put it on and wear it. The automatic wind is so efficient that is all it needs.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> There is really no need to wind a Seiko 5 before you wear it, I just shake mine a few times, set the time by winding forward at least 24hrs so the date/day changes, pull the Crown out one click and correct the day and date as needed, put it on and wear it. The automatic wind is so efficient that is all it needs.
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


Personally, I just can't be bothered with non hand winding watches. I like to set the time before going to bed so I don't have to mess around with my watch when going to work in the morning. I don't really want to deal with shaking it and then wondering if it was enough either. I've had watches stopping by doing this method because I didn't wind them enough to survive driving to work. Not to mention the accuracy isn't great when power reserve is on the low side. Miyota 8215 wins for me every time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull has a couple of their own stores, and they are sold on Amazon.com, LongIslandWatch.com and good-stuffs.com.
> 
> https://www.seagullwatchstore.com/
> http://www.seagullsingapore.com
> ...


Hi Houston, the extent of your knowledge on Chinese manufacturers always amazes me! 

I'm leaving for China in a month, will stay in the family-in-law for a relaxing vacation.
If you were in China for 30 days, what brands would you hunt and/or what online or physical store would you visit?
Thanks!
Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> @mougino: Hi! I wanted to ask you how your Corgeut Black Bay homage is working? Any problems with it's crown while winding or any other issues with the watch?
> 
> I'm going for this Corgeut thus before buying it thought of asking you once:
> 
> ...


My Corgeut Black Bay Bronze is as perfectly oiled as the first day I got her: the movement is a pleasure to set, no friction whatsoever. Granted I've not sported it so much but still after a year it's still in great condition.

Nicolas


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

I think that is an excellent purchase at around 30€, from gearbest.. no regrets here:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Hi Houston, the extent of your knowledge on Chinese manufacturers always amazes me!
> 
> I'm leaving for China in a month, will stay in the family-in-law for a relaxing vacation.
> If you were in China for 30 days, what brands would you hunt and/or what online or physical store would you visit?
> ...


It depends somewhat on what cities you'll be visiting. I understand Sea-Gull has some unique items in their official stores. Shenzhen has the vast majority of mushroom brand manufacturing.

Where are you visiting, and what kind of budget will you have? Guangzhou/Dixmont has some interesting models we don't see in The West, as do Tian Wang, Rossini, Ebohr, Fiyta and others.

Honestly, I haven't had the opportunity to visit the PRC, so asking *Chascomm*, *DocVail* or *AlbertaTime* may give you a better plan.

BTW - If you're a little more daring, or have a limited budget, I'm sure there are plenty of great deals on vintage watches available in the markets.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate - Why can't this be fixed already?


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

I got one of these coming. Super excited to get it. How long did it take to get to you from the time you bought it?



panos_ioannou said:


> I think that is an excellent purchase at around 30€, from gearbest.. no regrets here:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1065 vs Casio AQ-S800W Tough Solar comparison/review





And some strange looking watches compilations


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> I got one of these coming. Super excited to get it. How long did it take to get to you from the time you bought it?


It was one of the quickest orders from China, but I got it through Gearbest, with priority direct mail(1,2€), I think. 
It arrives in less than 3 weeks 
The watch looks and feels of course much more expensive than the 32€ it costed me . 
The crown is also a pleasure to wind , if you need to wind it. Nice black colour, robust and reliable enough keeping time.
I wish you all the best my friend


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

So you're saying she's bronzed and oiled, that her movement is a pleasure, and that you're not experiencing any issues with friction?

Intentional innuendo, Nicolas??



mougino said:


> My Corgeut Black Bay Bronze is as perfectly oiled as the first day I got her: the movement is a pleasure to set, no friction whatsoever. Granted I've not sported it so much but still after a year it's still in great condition.
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Awesome, thanks! Ordered from GearBest as well this past Saturday. Looking forward to getting it.



panos_ioannou said:


> Velez84 said:
> 
> 
> > I got one of these coming. Super excited to get it. How long did it take to get to you from the time you bought it?
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> So you're saying she's bronzed and oiled, that her movement is a pleasure, and that you're not experiencing any issues with friction?
> 
> Intentional innuendo, Nicolas??


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It depends somewhat on what cities you'll be visiting. I understand Sea-Gull has some unique items in their official stores. Shenzhen has the vast majority of mushroom brand manufacturing.
> 
> Where are you visiting, and what kind of budget will you have? Guangzhou/Dixmont has some interesting models we don't see in The West, as does Tian Wang, Rossini, Ebohr, Fiyta and others.
> 
> ...


I'll be staying at Wuhan mostly, and perhaps we'll visit Sichuan, but not Shenzhen or any big city of the East coast... so appart from local stores, I'm afraid I won't have much opportunities watch-wise


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Reporting another DOA starking white dial for women. 
The minute hand moves as fast as the seconds hand.... Among other weird things.
Any recommendations on how to handle the dispute? Not sure if I want to tempt fate and get another lemon....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> Automatic Winner WR003 vs Sewor SW043 watch comparison/review ~15$


This is the cursed Tonji movement with "auto winder". Is there any better caliber that fits without fuss and could be replace this rubbish? The reason why I am asking is that my watchmaker failed to repair my _new_ watch, saying it is made of dung and simply won't work anymore.

Alternatively, is there a supplier who sells this movement of reasonable quality?

TIA!

P.S. All in all, my plan is to provide the watchmaker with an excerpt from this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/removing-autowinder-cheap-chinese-watch-758781.html


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Watchomatic said:


> Reporting another DOA starking white dial for women.
> The minute hand moves as fast as the seconds hand.... Among other weird things.
> Any recommendations on how to handle the dispute? Not sure if I want to tempt fate and get another lemon....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


I would send a message to the seller. Mine was from Starking official store.

Still waiting for my replacement AM0184 for the one which arrived DOA. When he asked for a video....I showed I'd shaken it like I would with any automatic, and then wound it 5 or 6 turns, to which he responded:

"dear friend, i check your video, your hind-wind way is right but not enough, pls hand-wind it for at least 40-50 circle. its will working again and your shake is not help at all."

Asked me to post another 2 x vids for him showing me hand winding it before he agreed that he would send another. Then told me there was a delay as they had all sold out.

Then 15th September:

"good news is your watch had send out dear."

Nothing through yet though, think I need to chase.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Bertl said:


> Postman Pat brought this this morning.
> The right subdial is a 24h indicator but is marked 10-20-30. Why?? :-s


A trick to make it even more like the original. They failed in other places, too, hence the price. Would you post a detailed review with all around pictures?


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

So,i bough this parnis 








and i asked seller about water resistance of this watch multiple times and multiple times he answered its 100meters, but when i messaged different sellers all of them said its 30meters.
ps i bought from parnis offical stores

i dont understand is it 30 or 100?

and on product description page this is written 








(he replied with this when i said that product description page say its 30m









but as i said all the other sellers selling parnis sub said its 30meters


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

shayan44 said:


> So,i bough this parnis
> View attachment 13642187
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Parnis and a Corgeut watch. Both claim to have water resistance of some level, but personally I doubt it. I am not an expert Watch mender in any way, shape or form :-s

But I took the back off the Corgeut to check if the movement was as stated and the way the case was made, although quite sturdy was not water resistant enough to proof the watch against any more that occasional splashes if you wear it whilst washing your hands in my opinion. For example, it had seals but they were dry not lubricated with silicon grease.

I take the watch sellers descriptions with a bucket, rather than a pinch of salt! I buy these watches because they are Great Value and often enjoyable to wear, but I never take them as a serious tool watch that is water resistant and bomb proof. My advice is if you want a decent specification watch, then start with the likes of Casio, Citizen and Seiko and move up from there. You can get a Seiko 100m Diver type watch for just over the £100 mark and for twice that you get into PADI and ISO certified types which are pretty much bomb proof. You pays you money and takes you choice. :-d

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for explaining.
yeah i would treat this watch as a 30meters watch.

and i would get a serious 200meter divers watch at somepoint not anytime soon tho iam trying not to get bankrupted by my aliexpress ''just browsing watches'' habits


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Could you be so kind and post some pictures of this watch? Thanks!


Watchomatic said:


> Reporting another DOA starking white dial for women.
> The minute hand moves as fast as the seconds hand.... Among other weird things.
> Any recommendations on how to handle the dispute? Not sure if I want to tempt fate and get another lemon....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

And the Gearbest saga continues:



> Dear ******,
> 
> We are extremely sorry for the inconvenience caused.
> Due to the shortage of the movement in the nh36 movement market, suppliers have found this better movement instead.
> ...


I'm really annoyed for them trying to push the idea that the Miyta 8215 is better than the NH36.
And love the idea that I have to pay for the return shipping when it was their mistake in the first place.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

cuica said:


> And the Gearbest saga continues:
> I'm really annoyed for them trying to push the idea that the Miyta 8215 is better than the NH36.
> And love the idea that I have to pay for the return shipping when it was their mistake in the first place.


Unbelievable! o|o|o|


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

cuica said:


> And the Gearbest saga continues:
> 
> I'm really annoyed for them trying to push the idea that the Miyta 8215 is better than the NH36.
> And love the idea that I have to pay for the return shipping when it was their mistake in the first place.


I've got to be honest, for my money, at $34.52 you're still getting great value even though it's Miyota rather than Seiko. With the exception of hacking it's pretty much the same, including sapphire, full s/s etc. My white NH36 version loses about 17s per day. Not tested my 2 x 8215 versions as they're presents. I'd be accepting the $5 voucher.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

JustUK said:


> I've got to be honest, for my money, at $34.52 you're still getting great value even though it's Miyota rather than Seiko. With the exception of hacking it's pretty much the same, including sapphire, full s/s etc. My white NH36 version loses about 17s per day. Not tested my 2 x 8215 versions as they're presents. I'd be accepting the $5 voucher.


I totally agree .
+1000


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

cuica said:


> And the Gearbest saga continues:
> 
> I'm really annoyed for them trying to push the idea that the Miyta 8215 is better than the NH36.
> And love the idea that I have to pay for the return shipping when it was their mistake in the first place.


Sending it back to China LOL yeah right!!

As for the average support you get you might as well call god. "You've reached the voice mail of the lord almighty, I'm out of the office at the moment, but don't worry, I'll make sure I'm back within 2000 years"....


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

JustUK said:


> I've got to be honest, for my money, at $34.52 you're still getting great value even though it's Miyota rather than Seiko. With the exception of hacking it's pretty much the same, including sapphire, full s/s etc. My white NH36 version loses about 17s per day. Not tested my 2 x 8215 versions as they're presents. I'd be accepting the $5 voucher.


The problem is I bought the watch to mod so this specific movement was required.



Brightling007 said:


> Sending it back to China LOL yeah right!!
> 
> As for the average support you get you might as well call god. "You've reached the voice mail of god, I'm out of the office at the moment, but don't worry, I'll make sure I'm back within 2000 years"....


They are requesting me to send it to the Spanish warehouse but, nevertheless, I just sent a package to the US for 6€ - the Guanqin cost 32€.
It's just a matter of principle...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Passnew Lapgo PLG-1002AD sport watch (100m WR) ~25$





Jaragar automatic A569 "Monaco" ~18$


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> Hi Houston, the extent of your knowledge on Chinese manufacturers always amazes me!
> 
> I'm leaving for China in a month, will stay in the family-in-law for a relaxing vacation.
> If you were in China for 30 days, what brands would you hunt and/or what online or physical store would you visit?
> ...


The city of GuangZhou is known for its Watch Markets - where you can buy anything under the sun (including watches that can not be mentioned here). And if you can't find what you are looking for, some will even create it or customize something to come close


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

cuica said:


> They are requesting me to send it to the Spanish warehouse but, nevertheless, I just sent a package to the US for 6€ - the Guanqin cost 32€.
> It's just a matter of principle...


This was for most part a joke, but yeah, that's definitely annoying, but all these websites have these conditions, ebay, amazon, gumtree. They all require return shipping to be paid by the customer. The only service that covers return shipping is sometimes Paypal.

As for the modding, yeah, the NH36 is definitely the preferred choice then. And besides, nothing of the watch as it is now will fit on an NH36.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

cuica said:


> And the Gearbest saga continues:
> 
> I'm really annoyed for them trying to push the idea that the Miyta 8215 is better than the NH36.
> And love the idea that I have to pay for the return shipping when it was their mistake in the first place.


Sorry, after seeing several people post about this I have a couple of thoughts which probably will not be popular here but what the hell

First off their listing never advertised a NH36. Perhaps a stock photo (although I don't see it there) showed one but Gearbest never advertised one just noting an automatic mechanism or something like that

Second, several reviews online noted it was a Miyota

Third, there were people on this thread who posted it was a Miyota

Seems disingenuous to me that everyone is now complaining - wanting all their money back and not to pay return shipping costs. The margins on these sales are super thin. They offered to refund your money if you ship the watch back to them at your cost. Or they offered other options where they were giving you credit off a future purchase. Seems they have made fair and realistic offers

Just seems to me that some people here (and I am not necessarily saying you Cuica) seem to be pulling your own deceptive action which is not right.

One needs to look at this from both sides


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

cuica said:


> And the Gearbest saga continues: I'm really annoyed for them trying to push the idea that the Miyta 8215 is better than the NH36. And love the idea that I have to pay for the return shipping when it was their mistake in the first place.


 It looks like it is not an important default for them, or they claim it is not  I don't like the fact that they refund after receiving the watch you send back , it is pretty possible they never receive it, or claim they did not receive it...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Confucius say man with ignorant wife never have too many Parnis chronograph.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Haha, my wife turns a blind eye because she knows that if she allows me this indulgence, she's owed one in return. That's not ignorance on her part, but rather something quite the opposite . . . shrewdness, perhaps? =)

BalooSD, what is that, your 4th Parnis chrono now? You are an inspiration to us all!

Also, while we've got you here, how do you like your Parnis Aquanaut-ish homage? I think you had one with a California dial?



BalooSD said:


> Confucius say man with ignorant wife never have too many Parnis chronograph.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> Haha, my wife turns a blind eye because she knows that if she allows me this indulgence, she's owed one in return. That's not ignorance on her part, but rather something quite the opposite . . . shrewdness, perhaps? =)
> 
> BalooSD, what is that, your 4th Parnis chrono now? You are an inspiration to us all!
> 
> Also, while we've got you here, how do you like your Parnis Aquanaut-ish homage? I think you had one with a California dial?


Yes, 4 so far...
The aqua-parnis is all good, but the surprise highlight is the dial texture.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

_*Guanqin GJ16009*_ flyback automatic - *$46.10* w/coupon in listing
40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, Shanghai Jing He JHS-70G (AKA - JH3070) automatic movement w/retrograde Day and Date, 4 colorways

To get this price you must select the *$19 off $60 coupon*, and then* in your cart*, select *"not join activity"* on the *$15 Off $50 promotion*. The $19 coupon will then be available to apply at *Checkout*.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Guanqin GJ16016* automatic w/power reserve - *$38.95 w/$15 Off $50 promotion*
42mm x 12mm stainless steel case, Hanzhou 2BA0 automatic movement, steel mesh band, 5 ATM WR, 5 colorways


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Guanqin GJ16009*_ flyback automatic - *$46.10* w/coupon in listing
> 40mm x 12mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, 100M WR, Sea-Gull ST2504 automatic movement w/flyback Day and Date, 4 colorways
> 
> To get this price you must select the *$19 off $60 coupon*, and then* in your cart*, select *"not join activity"* on the *$15 Off $50 promotion*. The $19 coupon will then be available to apply at *Checkout*.


It's not an ST2504 automatic movement. It's a Shanghai JHS-70G automatic movement


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> It's not an ST2504 automatic movement. It's a Shanghai JHS-70G automatic movement
> 
> View attachment 13643535


My bad! You're mostly correct. It's actually a Shanghai *Jing He Industrial Co., LTD* JHS-70G, AKA - JH3070/JHL70 (not to be confused with Shanghai Watch Factory)















In my defense, here is the *TIME100 W70035G*, that was selling for only $49.99 on Amazon a few weeks ago, and has an actual Sea-Gull ST2505.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Flash Sale!*

*Cadisen C1009 *(Longines Conquest homage) - *$37.10* w/$15 Off $50 promotion
39mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 automatic movement, 50M/5 ATM WR


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

cuica said:


> They are requesting me to send it to the Spanish warehouse but, nevertheless, I just sent a package to the US for 6€ - the Guanqin cost 32€.
> It's just a matter of principle...


If you paid with paypal, you can get refund on return fee up to 30 euro.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

EVERYONE BUY THAT CADISEN CONQUEST NOOOOOOOWWWWWW!!!!


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Flash Sale!*
> 
> *Cadisen C1009 *(Longines Conquest homage) - *$37.10* w/$15 Off $50 promotion
> 39mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 automatic movement, 50M/5 ATM WR


i wish they had done a version with a steel silver bezel instead of the black - make it more similar to the Longiens IMHO

if you havent seen it - they best reviewer of budget watches on youtube


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm with you on that wish for a non-black bezel. I owned this watch, and while it's a very solid piece, and an exceptional value, I just didn't take to its all black look, and ended up giving it away. If you like the way it looks, though, buy without hesitation, especially for $37.



bentl said:


> i wish they had done a version with a steel silver bezel instead of the black - make it more similar to the Longiens IMHO


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bentl said:


> i wish they had done a version with a steel silver bezel instead of the black - *make it more similar to the Longiens* IMHO
> 
> if you havent seen it - they best reviewer of budget watches on youtube


???????










The one I'm wearing today:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bentl said:


> i wish they had done a version with a steel silver bezel instead of the black - make it more similar to the Longiens IMHO
> 
> if you havent seen it - they best reviewer of budget watches on youtube





ohhenry1 said:


> I'm with you on that wish for a non-black bezel. I owned this watch, and while it's a very solid piece, and an exceptional value, I just didn't take to its all black look, and ended up giving it away. If you like the way it looks, though, buy without hesitation, especially for $37.


You mean like the *Ochstin CA021A*?


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> You mean like the *Ochstin CA021A*?
> 
> View attachment 13644279


damn you making meadd another to the wish list


----------



## DWankmuller (Aug 29, 2018)

Ill take one of each color...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The ceramic Longines Conquest has a black bezel. That is the specific model Cadisen appears to be copying.

A white ceramic bezel is also available.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Are all the above 8215s?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Did you notice that the new sale prices are better than the previous ones (during 11.11 sale) ? 
(for example for Guanqin GJ16009 and Cadisen C1009) 

Is the Guanqin Jinghe JHS-70 G movement a reliable one ? (i 1st thought it was from Shanghai watch factory).

Thank you


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JustUK said:


> Are all the above 8215s?


All but the Carnival 8818G, which has a Beijing SB11/B11 (2813 style), but it comes on a steel/ceramic bracelet, has lumed hands, and claims 100M WR.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> You mean like the *Ochstin CA021A*?
> 
> View attachment 13644279


I have the White Rose Coffee version which the Boss likes ;-) She says my all Black Cadisen version is only suitable for Funerals :-s









Very good accurate Watch :-!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> The ceramic Longines Conquest has a black bezel. That is the specific model Cadisen appears to be copying.
> 
> A white ceramic bezel is also available.
> 
> ...


Carnival makes a white version as well.









For the ladies, Binger makes black, white and pink models.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Just seen this Geya submariner that is 20 bar, sapphire glass, seagull movement back down to £57

Has good feedback from purchases
Any thoughts compared to the parnis?

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/Geya...421.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.16f42e0eWpOeIg


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> My bad! You're mostly correct. It's actually a Shanghai *Jing He Industrial Co., LTD* JHS-70G, AKA - JH3070/JHL70 (not to be confused with Shanghai Watch Factory)
> 
> In my defense, here is the *TIME100 W70035G*, that was selling for only $49.99 on Amazon a few weeks ago, and has an actual Sea-Gull ST2505.


I totally missed the difference between Shanghai Watch Factory and Shanghai Jing He! ;-)


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Another sapphire glass, japanese movement with a uncluttered face for £50 from Ruimas

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...785.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.e0202e0esm5fO3


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Duplication


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Yazole 358 ~5-6$





Abrray women watch AR0724 ~15$


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have the White Rose Coffee version which the Boss likes ;-) She says my all Black Cadisen version is only suitable for Funerals :-s
> 
> View attachment 13644665
> 
> ...


That looks great! Seeing them computerised images I would have never thought of buying one.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Tomasso said:


> A trick to make it even more like the original. They failed in other places, too, hence the price. Would you post a detailed review with all around pictures?


Of course you are right, they tried to clone the look of the original as close as possible without including the functionality...

As I said earlier I purchased this watch for €10.50 so I won't complain about anything, my expectations have been quite low anyway.

The case is made of aluminium, not stainless steel as mentioned in the ad.
The print on dial and bezel is quite fine and detailed, nothing to complain here.
Unfortunately they used different fonts on the subdials which looks a little weird. The right subdial is a 24h-indicator but marked with 10-20-30. The lower and left subdial are a 1s-stopwatch, the lower dial indicating the seconds (after 15s the hand points to 3, after 30s to 6...). The left dial indicates minutes and is correctly marked!
Inside I found a Sunon PE902 quartz movement, held in place by the usual white plastic ring.
The caseback is not screwed but just pushed in.
The strap is of surprisingly good quality although not being full real leather.
So far the time keeping is very good, the stopwatch works and resets to zero without any issues.

From a few meters away it looks not too bad and not like a tenner watch!












































































​


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Do any of you here have advice on a good Rolex Daydate style watch on a president bracelet? I have seen the Bagelsport but I was hoping to find something with a Miyota in it if possible. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Omegafanboy said:


> Do any of you here have advice on a good Rolex Daydate style watch on a president bracelet? I have seen the Bagelsport but I was hoping to find something with a Miyota in it if possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Closest I could find is one that is pretty expensive for Chinese standards, and has a jubilee bracelet.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/RIQ...4.0&pvid=2a23ad4c-ed12-41a3-aa34-e494df48d011


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I would then rather take this:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Bulova-96C...h=item2ccbdeb790:g:-QsAAOSw-wJaNCR~:rk:2:pf:0


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

FattMatt said:


> Just seen this Geya submariner that is 20 bar, sapphire glass, seagull movement back down to £57
> 
> Has good feedback from purchases
> Any thoughts compared to the parnis?
> ...


ive seen them as low as 39gbp.i was going to buy this buy i went with parnis cause ceramic bezel and brushed bracelet AND geya....yeah that was a dealbreaker but this and loreo and gladster are same just different branding.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Just found this on Ali, did not see them before. €25.00 in several colours.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-New-Watches-Men-Luxury-Brand-SKMEI-Chronograph-Men-Sports-Watches-Waterproof-Men-s-Watch-Relogio/32957015226.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.143.1aa5693ePTOHi0&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_319_317_10696_10084_453_10924_454_10083_10618_10920_10921_10304_10307_10922_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=41db3812-d8a1-473d-b11e-8016ec21ba65-20&algo_pvid=41db3812-d8a1-473d-b11e-8016ec21ba65






​


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Bertl said:


> Just found this on Ali, did not see them before. €25.00 in several colours.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2018-New-Watches-Men-Luxury-Brand-SKMEI-Chronograph-Men-Sports-Watches-Waterproof-Men-s-Watch-Relogio/32957015226.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.143.1aa5693ePTOHi0&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_319_317_10696_10084_453_10924_454_10083_10618_10920_10921_10304_10307_10922_10820_10821_537_10302_536_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=41db3812-d8a1-473d-b11e-8016ec21ba65-20&algo_pvid=41db3812-d8a1-473d-b11e-8016ec21ba65
> 
> View attachment 13645735​


That is very cool but ... 52mm diameter! 

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> That is very cool but ... 52mm diameter!
> 
> I came, I tapped, I talked.


52mm  why not just take the clock off the wall and put that on your wrist instead 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Wristwatches started as pocket watches that were re-purposed for the wrist.

Now that wristwatches have grown back to the size of pocket watches, let us hope that the cycle will reverse, and wristwatches can become wristwatch-sized once again.



No1VIPER said:


> 52mm  why not just take the clock off the wall and put that on your wrist instead
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

mougino said:


> Great! Thanks for the review
> 
> Do NOT use acetone to remove the logo on such cheap watch, it will remove the dial black painting!! I talk from experience.
> 
> ...


Best I could do with MIKE... Couldn't remove the logo so did a touch up with a marker.

Still not an outstanding watch but good enough to wear it from time to time.






​


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello guys!

Does anyone know this watch? Is it a homage of something?
Based on the hands' shape, it seems to be a Jaeger-LeCoultre homage to me...

...//2Du0cDe

(Link shortener is "bitly".)


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

CoolR said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Does anyone know this watch? Is it a homage of something?
> Based on the hands' shape, it seems to be a Jaeger-LeCoultre homage to me...
> ...


It's a homage to a Cartier:
Calibre de Cartier tourbillon volant, reference: W7100002
The Watch Quote: The Watch Quote: List Price and tariff for Cartier - Haute Horlogerie - XL - W7100002 watch


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

CoolR said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Does anyone know this watch? Is it a homage of something?
> Based on the hands' shape, it seems to be a Jaeger-LeCoultre homage to me...
> ...


Age girl watches are no homages but fakes. When you buy one you get it with the correct brand.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you. Sorry to hear that...
In that case, many Tevises, Guanquins, Jaragars etc. are also fakes?
As for a "rookie", many of them try to look the same as the originals, but with their own brand names.
Every other properties are the same... 

What is the difference between an Age Girl "Apollo" (Moonwatch), a Corgeut 700 (50 Fathoms copy) and a Pagani PD-1617 (which is a very good fake Aquaracer)?
I do not ask it sarcastically, I really don't know.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

CoolR said:


> Thank you. Sorry to hear that...
> In that case, many Tevises, Guanquins, Jaragars etc. are also fakes?
> As for a "rookie", many of them try to look the same as the originals, but with their own brand names.
> Every other properties are the same...
> ...


Those come with their own brands. They may look like other watches but they are not fakes. If you buy an age girl watch there will be Rolex, Omega etc on the dial. So except from it being fake you can get in troubles with customs depending on where you live.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Those come with their own brands. They may look like other watches but they are not fakes. If you buy an age girl watch there will be Rolex, Omega etc on the dial. So except from it being fake you can get in troubles with customs depending on where you live.


Oh... I see... Thank you for the info.
So, on those design/marketing photos, the "Age Girl" sign is just written onto the watches with Photoshop? Seemed so real to me.
And if I buy one, it will be blank, or there will be the "original" brand names on them? Disappointing, I really liked this watch...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen and Sohne KS261 automatic watch ~33$


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> Kronen and Sohne KS261 automatic watch ~33$


Almost... but this is just as beautiful!

Finally, I've found it, from Tevise (I have a T801 - not the best, but for that money, a decent Submariner homage).

https://www.....s.com/item/Tevise-B...-Wristwatches-Hubik-3-Colors/32806767300.html


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these. I don't know if the small seconds work, but worth a try at that price.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

View attachment 9223372036854775807


Yet another extremely irritating double


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

CoolR said:


> Oh... I see... Thank you for the info.
> So, on those design/marketing photos, the "Age Girl" sign is just written onto the watches with Photoshop? Seemed so real to me.
> And if I buy one, it will be blank, or there will be the "original" brand names on them? Disappointing, I really liked this watch...


'Age Girl' is Photoshopped on. It will come branded with the original brand name. Age Girl are fakes pretending to be the real thing, they are not a homage. This seller has been mentioned in this thread a couple of times before. Steer clear or be embarrassed with a low cost, hunk of disappointment.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13648951
> 
> 
> I ordered one of these. I don't know if the small seconds work, but worth a try at that price.


Looks good! Hope they do more than giving "ok time"


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13648951
> 
> 
> I ordered one of these. I don't know if the small seconds work, but worth a try at that price.


The small seconds should work. I had the white dial version but I gave it away as a gift. The hands are a bit short and flimsy but otherwise the watch is a nice Nomos/Bauhaus homage especially for the price.


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Techme said:


> 'Age Girl' is Photoshopped on. It will come branded with the original brand name. Age Girl are fakes pretending to be the real thing, they are not a homage. This seller has been mentioned in this thread a couple of times before. Steer clear or be embarrassed with a low cost, hunk of disappointment.


I see. I know the difference between a homage and a fake watch, I was deceived by the photos with the Age Girl brand names on the watches.
I'm new on the forum, so I haven't read the whole thread yet. Now I checked the feedbacks containing photos of sold Age Girl fakes, and it is really infuriating...
I'm looking for homages because of the desings of the watches I like, and I dont' want to look richer than I am... 

Thank you very much for the replies, I almost ordered a fake Age Girl Anniversary Moonwatch... It was already in my cart. Now I have to find a "real homage" more affordable than Bulova Moonwatch.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Look for an Alpha 'Moon Watch' Mechanical Chronograph with a Seagull ST1903

Youtube: 






CoolR said:


> I see. I know the difference between a homage and a fake watch, I was deceived by the photos with the Age Girl brand names on the watches.
> I'm new on the forum, so I haven't read the whole thread yet. Now I checked the feedbacks containing photos of sold Age Girl fakes, and it is really infuriating...
> I'm looking for homages because of the desings of the watches I like, and I dont' want to look richer than I am...
> 
> Thank you very much for the replies, I almost ordered a fake Age Girl Anniversary Moonwatch... It was already in my cart. Now I have to find a "real homage" more affordable than Bulova Moonwatch.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Sasropakis said:


> The small seconds should work. I had the white dial version but I gave it away as a gift. The hands are a bit short and flimsy but otherwise the watch is a nice Nomos/Bauhaus homage especially for the price.


Thanks, that sounds great ))


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I can't believe the price of this now  especially considering I got mine for £28 









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

They just need you to believe the sale was gigantic  (or is this aimed to prevent orders so that they can fullfill the 11.11 one ?)


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

CoolR said:


> Hello guys!
> 
> Does anyone know this watch? Is it a homage of something?
> Based on the hands' shape, it seems to be a Jaeger-LeCoultre homage to me...
> ...


Reef Tiger makes a very good one. Model RGA192


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mougino said:


> Looks good! Hope they do more than giving "ok time"


Perhaps the band is simply intended for the Oklahoma market? :-d


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I can't believe the price of this now  especially considering I got mine for £28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha... share the same feeling :-D
Mine is on the way too (ordered for $39 something..)


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

can someone provide a listing of all watches (on these mushroom brands) with Miyota 9015 movements please:roll:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> Oh... I see... Thank you for the info.
> So, on those design/marketing photos, the "Age Girl" sign is just written onto the watches with Photoshop? Seemed so real to me.
> And if I buy one, it will be blank, or there will be the "original" brand names on them? Disappointing, I really liked this watch...


If you're any good with Photoshop, the branding will look real. Between adjusting a layer's transparency, skew, perspective, embossing, etc., it's not that hard to come up with a realistic looking result.

Age Girl is a way to sell fakes/replicas on AliExpress, that will kick off sellers that show IP infringement branding in their photos. Unfortunately, many buyers end up with a fake when they thought they were buying a homage.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Incredibly my 11/11 San Martin DA36 homage has already arrived. 

It's nice, the lume is awesome as expected. But I'm not sure I like the black painted hands against the black dial, going to mull it over a few days and then maybe swap them for some SNZG or SNZH hands i have sitting around. Going to keep the yellow seconds, though!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1203 ~8$


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Techme said:


> Look for an Alpha 'Moon Watch' Mechanical Chronograph with a Seagull ST1903
> 
> Youtube:


Beautiful, thank you! I'll consider it, its a little bit expensive... but seems so perfect...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

bushu16 said:


> can someone provide a listing of all watches (on these mushroom brands) with Miyota 9015 movements please:roll:


edit: here are models i have come across on ali which use the miyota 9015:

Cadisen C8097
Parnis 9015/24 Jewel Submariner
Nakzen 7002
NEDSS Conqueror
Reef Tiger RGA8015


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

bushu16 said:


> can someone provide a listing of all watches (on these mushroom brands) with Miyota 9015 movements please:roll:


there are quite a few. i search for "mens watch 9015" and "mens watch 24 jewels" and get hits for Nazken, Parnis, Reef Tiger, Nedss, and more.


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Reef Tiger makes a very good one. Model RGA192
> 
> View attachment 13650149


Thank you! Its more amazing in black!
Now, I have to choose between this and an Alpha Moonwatch suggested to me the other post.
Both of them are must have watches, I think... My pocket gets emptied because of this forum. Thanks a lot!


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> If you're any good with Photoshop, the branding will look real. Between adjusting a layer's transparency, skew, perspective, embossing, etc., it's not that hard to come up with a realistic looking result.
> 
> Age Girl is a way to sell fakes/replicas on AliExpress, that will kick off sellers that show IP infringement branding in their photos. Unfortunately, many buyers end up with a fake when they thought they were buying a homage.


An awful crime.. and not because of violating the manufacturer's rights, but because of deception.
I don't care if they do fake watches with fake brand logos, just tell us in despcription, do not make fake photos, and in that case I'll choose a homage with its own brand.
I know, they would be banned from Ali or Wi.sh etc...
I do not want a fake watch, they are not able to increase one's prestige... who believes that I bought an Hublot LaFerrari, and my car is still an 8-years-old Opel?... 
I almost ordered an Age Girl... thank you all for saving my money.

Btw, I use PS (for cover arts of books and creating tableus and designs), not a hard task to create an almost perfect brand logo...


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> I can't believe the price of this now  especially considering I got mine for £28
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it is because they don't have much stock. Or maybe just greed kicking in. The watch is not worth that price.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

They can still be had for just over $50 in other Ali stores. Kinda considering getting one.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> They can still be had for just over $50 in other Ali stores. Kinda considering getting one.


I'd say wait a bit price will settle down and then buy it its not worth the price its listed rightnow


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Finally modded the Casiden with some spare parts.. 









IG: @valhallalegend


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

shayan44 said:


> I'd say wait a bit price will settle down and then buy it its not worth the price its listed rightnow


I'll probably wait but it's still a decent deal at $52 for sapphire and high beat movement. I just can't decide whether the design is a bit too bland for me.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

manchette said:


> They just need you to believe the sale was gigantic  (or is this aimed to prevent orders so that they can fullfill the 11.11 one ?)


They didn't fulfill my order yet (from 11.11 of course). And it seems that high prices didn't prevented people to order as for a short time, description pictures were replaced with a message saying to don't order as there was no stock, except if you are willing to wait.


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello guys,

Does anybody know here an affordable alternative on AliX for Zeppelin 7680 (100 jahre)?
It will be a birthday gift for my best friend's birthday. Budget is about 30$.
A simple Navitimer homage won't be good, there are some differences in the crown and the face.
Any suggestions? Thank you in advance.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

CoolR said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does anybody know here an affordable alternative on AliX for Zeppelin 7680 (100 jahre)?
> It will be a birthday gift for my best friend's birthday. Budget is about 30$.
> ...


The aliexpress app has a great reverse image search. Try that. Didn't find any in your budget range.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rista said:


> They can still be had for just over $50 in other Ali stores. Kinda considering getting one.


The* Starking AM0184* is just *$45.99* on a bracelet, if you can buy off Amazon.com *$43.99* on leather (prices include $4 instant coupon)


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

m3ga said:


> The aliexpress app has a great reverse image search. Try that. Didn't find any in your budget range.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Neither do I... Limit is too low, but it is still slightly more than the money we usually spend on gifts for each other...
I don't want to embarrass him with a more expensive stuff even if I can afford it 

Anyway, many thanks for your help again!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does anybody know here an affordable alternative on AliX for Zeppelin 7680 (100 jahre)?
> It will be a birthday gift for my best friend's birthday. Budget is about 30$.
> ...


$30 normally buys a fairly crappy chronograph, even on AliExpress. If you find something in that price range, its chances of lasting until his next birthday are slim.

Gearbest has some good deals right now, where an already discounted $50+ watch gets an additional $15 discount. Also, any combination of one or more Guanqin models that total $60+ get a $19 coupon.

The best ~$30 watch buy around is this tungsten and sapphire, Cadisen C5051M for $30.62. I know it's way off what you're looking for, but it will last for years and still look brand new.



This Nibosi is only $18.30, has a stainless steel case, but most likely has a Chinese movement.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> $30 normally buys a fairly crappy chronograph, even on AliExpress. If you find something in that price range, its chances of lasting until his next birthday are slim.
> 
> Gearbest has some good deals right now, where an already discounted $50+ watch gets an additional $15 discount. Also, any combination of one or more Guanqin models that total $60+ get a $19 coupon.
> 
> The best ~$30 watch buy around is this tungsten and sapphire, Cadisen C5051M for $30.62. I know it's way off what you're looking for, but it will last for years and still look brand new.


The tungsten Cadisen is one or my favourite watches. It is really good. Especially for this price.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

So this is why they ramped up the price then


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Nakzens went as low as 20 bucks:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b7xHxsS9


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Not really my style, but if you're after a conversation starter piece, this is it.

Luxury Hollow Automatic Mechanical Men Fashion Black Leather Wrist Watches Transparent Skeleton Business Casual Self Wind Clock

£26.97 ($34.71)

http://s.aliexpress.com/NVRjURRR









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Tomasso said:


> Nakzens went as low as 20 bucks:
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b7xHxsS9


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Something a little bit different. I personally think it looks better on the leather strap.

High Quality Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Waterproof Watches Men Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watches Relojes hombre 2018

Men's £35.22 ($45.11)
Women's £22.70 ($29.07)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cSEFHXIZ









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quickly get it, before it goes on sale 









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Who would have thought that a <100 dollar casio edifice EF-509L will get a hommage. My friend fell for it and I got one for him from Ali, paying some 20 dollars.

Seems like the factory aimed on an almost identical copy, save for brand name and the size of chronometer eyes. It is nice to wear, of bearable quality. Lower price comes from materials used - alloy case, PU "leather" strap (albeit good looking), a cheaper Sunon movement, and the quality of machining (no cisp lines, edges rounded in polishing).


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> $30 normally buys a fairly crappy chronograph, even on AliExpress. If you find something in that price range, its chances of lasting until his next birthday are slim.
> 
> Gearbest has some good deals right now, where an already discounted $50+ watch gets an additional $15 discount. Also, any combination of one or more Guanqin models that total $60+ get a $19 coupon.
> 
> ...


This Cadisen looks very nice, thank you! I'll think about it. Thank you!


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Something a little bit different. I personally think it looks better on the leather strap.
> 
> High Quality Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Waterproof Watches Men Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watches Relojes hombre 2018
> 
> ...


Looks nice, and a good offer if its really sapphire. Put on the list, thank you!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The* Starking AM0184* is just *$45.99* on a bracelet, if you can buy off Amazon.com *$43.99* on leather (prices include $4 instant coupon)


Interesting, didn't even know you could buy a Starking on Amazon. They are more expensive on EU Amazon and don't even ship to my country unfortunately.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

CoolR said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Does anybody know here an affordable alternative on AliX for Zeppelin 7680 (100 jahre)?
> It will be a birthday gift for my best friend's birthday. Budget is about 30$.
> ...


Have you seen the Debert watches available on ebay?


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Something a little bit different. I personally think it looks better on the leather strap.
> 
> High Quality Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Waterproof Watches Men Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watches Relojes hombre 2018
> 
> ...


Is there a scam hidden in plain sight, with ladies' watch being quartz not mechanical? What do you think?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Have you seen the Debert watches available on ebay?
> View attachment 13652659


I bought it five months ago for €60. Excellent watch!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tomasso said:


> Is there a scam hidden in plain sight, with ladies' watch being quartz not mechanical? What do you think?


I didn't even notice that. To be honest I wasn't looking at the women's one properly though.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Just arrived, it's Guanqin, it's beautiful, it's shiny and it's noisy. Yes, it is in fact, Miyota. Don't mind it too much, but am a little down.









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Have you seen the Debert watches available on ebay?
> View attachment 13652659


I just bought a Megir on Gbest :/ F*ck... :/
But thank you, I'll check it, would be a perfect Xmas present for myself


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Liandu calendar quartz watch LD6007 ~17-18$


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Quickly get it, before it goes on sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry but What do you mean?
It's not a good watch?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

panos_ioannou said:


> I am sorry but What do you mean?
> It's not a good watch?


The "sale" price is about 2.5 x the price you can buy the watch now...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> I am sorry but What do you mean?
> It's not a good watch?


It was a joke, because the price is going up during the sale.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank you both now I see! 

Cadisen official have it 600€ initial price and 39€ Black Friday !!


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Gordak said:


> Just arrived, it's Guanqin, it's beautiful, it's shiny and it's noisy. Yes, it is in fact, Miyota. Don't mind it too much, but am a little down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got mine today as well. Yup. Miyota ;(

UPDATE: Just an observation and my own opinion: The black dial version is not as nice as I expected. It's a dull black or dark grey, nothing exciting; maybe a bit cheap looking. Plus the crown is horrendous, it is hard to turn and also painful on the fingers due to the ridges (forget about hand-winding, it's such a chore). And also, why do I have to turn the crown counter-clockwise to set the time forwards? A bit disappointing overall.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I will say that these watches from GB seem to be a deal made for GB at a lower spec?

The version from AliX here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUANQIN-Luminous-Men-Watch-Automatic-Mechanical-Tungsten-Steel-Watches-Date-Calendar-Japanese-Movement-Watch-with-Leather/32685695266.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.20d22e0e40Pqig

Seems to still have the SII (Seiko) movement and they are quoting a Sapphire crystal, how much of that will be true with the actual watch that gets delivered remains to be seen, but the "Black Friday" price seems to be around what I paid way back when.

I must say that this saga reminds me of the really bad dealing practices that I had to deal with when I was buying computer equipment from the Chinese Manufacturers o| Half the time you can't find out if you are dealing with the manufacturer or they outsource to sub-contractors. I had an issue where they substituted an Intel Processor with an AMD processor because it was 'Better', which meant it was cheaper for them, they also put slower memory in which was cheaper and substituted a fast 200GB disk drive for a 320GB slower one because it had a greater capacity!

Overall the machine was about 25% slower than the original spec one. Fortunately the funds were all in Escrow so they got stuffed with 500 of them b-) These days if I wanted something specific I would firstly send then a question saying that I was going to order goods as they advertised with X,Y & Z. Send them the same note as I ordered and pay the premium to order through PayPal, but highlight with PayPal in a note to the seller that I was ordering goods with X, Y, & Z. Hopefully that would mean that I got what I ordered and if not would get refunded by PayPal. 90% of the time you can get great deals through the Chinese, but every now and then you can get a company there who are not as reputable and are out to get a fast Buck by doing things the cheap route. Let's face it most of their customers would not be as knowledgeable as the Guys here on WUS and they would get away with it!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I will say that these watches from GB seem to be a deal made for GB at a lower spec?
> 
> The version from AliX here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUANQIN-Luminous-Men-Watch-Automatic-Mechanical-Tungsten-Steel-Watches-Date-Calendar-Japanese-Movement-Watch-with-Leather/32685695266.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.20d22e0e40Pqig
> ...


Until about a month ago, these Guanqin GJ16034s from Gearbest had the NH36A. I think most people who reviewed them also said they had sapphire crystals. Gearbest's listings are slightly less reliable for specifications than AliExpress, and they often err on the side of under quoting the features. Asking their on-line support people a technical question is worthless.

Q - "What brand of automatic movement does this watch have?" 
A - "This watch have automatic movement."

Q - "What company makes the movement in this watch?"
A - "This watch is made in China."

I am inclined to believe their initial explanation, that the supply of NH movements was back ordered, so the manufacturer that produces these watches for Guanqin decided to drop in the more easily sourced Miyota 8215, instead. Since Fiyta has decided to use the Miyota 8xxx series in their latest Beijing Watch Factory models, GB doesn't understand the problem. It's not like the people working for GB really know a DG2813 from a TMI NH36A. They are not horologists by any stretch of the imagination. Most of them are Millennials, and have quartz watches, if they even wear watches.

As for other sellers, do you think every AliExpress seller is going to change their listing photos just because the latest batch of Guanqins switched to a Miyota 8215? Just like Gearbest, they continue to use the same pics they uploaded originally, and the next batch of GJ16034s will probably go back to the Seiko calibers.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

41mm, automatic, fitted end link bracket, display back... $29.99!

any one have one of these so i can see it in real life?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fas...303.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.79462e0eqNtgOC


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

also - we know the Chinese love their dress watches, but now some auto field watches too 









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...lgo_pvid=45e9724c-0741-44bc-acff-a1e1e1ecd366


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bentl said:


> View attachment 13655435
> 
> 
> 41mm, automatic, fitted end link bracket, display back... $29.99!
> ...


It looks good, but it's alloy and not stainless steel.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Received my 11.11 Cadisen in the mail yesterday and i am rather impressed for a $35 watch. the case finishing is better on this Cad than on the Starking AM0184 that i bought for $41. The Starking is still rough machined on the backside of the lugs and the Cad is polished front and back. The Miyota rotor is LOUD though!

Very pleasantly surprised by the quality of these Chinese watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> It looks good, but it's alloy and not stainless steel.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Trust the watch, not the listing specifications. "Stainless Steel", without "Back" added, means the whole watch is stainless. Now it may only be 304, and not 316L, but it's not likely alloy, despite the listing.

I think the default is always alloy, and I have seen a ton of misstated watch listings lately.










Also available in a more traditional style for $29.99 w/o box
2813 style movement


----------



## pia2o (Nov 20, 2018)

Received my Guanqin GJ16034 yesterday. Purchased on Gearbest last nov. 9. And the result is....







NH36A


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Woody36327 said:


> View attachment 13655535
> 
> 
> Received my 11.11 Cadisen in the mail yesterday and i am rather impressed for a $35 watch. the case finishing is better on this Cad than on the Starking AM0184 that i bought for $41. The Starking is still rough machined on the backside of the lugs and the Cad is polished front and back. The Miyota rotor is LOUD though!
> ...


I'm waiting for mine. Hope to recieve it next week. Still looking for a nice metal bracelet. If anybody has a recommendation?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

pia2o said:


> Received my Guanqin GJ16034 yesterday. Purchased on Gearbest last nov. 9. And the result is....
> View attachment 13655541
> 
> NH36A


Curious, what made you purchase on 9.11 and not 11.11 despite the sale price:think:


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Woody36327 said:


> View attachment 13655535
> 
> 
> Received my 11.11 Cadisen in the mail yesterday and i am rather impressed for a $35 watch. the case finishing is better on this Cad than on the Starking AM0184 that i bought for $41. The Starking is still rough machined on the backside of the lugs and the Cad is polished front and back. The Miyota rotor is LOUD though!
> ...











Nice touch, signed crown. Always great to get more than advertised.















Neither the Cadisen stock photo or this customer review pic from July this year have a signed crown.

Cheers Cadisen =)


----------



## pia2o (Nov 20, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Curious, what made you purchase on 9.11 and not 11.11 despite the sale price:think:


Sry, purchased on 11.11 . Was a mistake with another purchase on ebay.


----------



## pia2o (Nov 20, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Curious, what made you purchase on 9.11 and not 11.11 despite the sale price:think:


Sry, purchased on 11.11 . Was a mistake with another purchase on ebay.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Mine should be here on Friday. I got a blue canvas strap ready to go for it.



m3ga said:


> Woody36327 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13655535
> ...


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

pia2o said:


> Received my Guanqin GJ16034 yesterday. Purchased on Gearbest last nov. 9. And the result is....
> View attachment 13655541
> 
> NH36A


Lucky, mine came with Miyota :-/

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

bentl said:


> also - we know the Chinese love their dress watches, but now some auto field watches too
> 
> View attachment 13655449
> 
> ...


That looks great. What type of movement could this be?

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Gordak said:


> Lucky, mine came with Miyota :-/
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


Is your crown super stiff too and causes blisters on your finger when winding?


----------



## ronragus (Jun 24, 2017)

How do you tell apart alloy watches from stainless steel watches apart from the written specs? Are they visually distingishable ? Thx

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ronragus said:


> How do you tell apart alloy watches from stainless steel watches apart from the written specs? Are they visually distingishable ? Thx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


They normally say on the back of the watch.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ronragus said:


> How do you tell apart alloy watches from stainless steel watches apart from the written specs? Are they visually distingishable ? Thx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


To the trained eye, yes. Alloy watches tend to be polished/blasted all over while steel will often have different finishes and brushing. Edges tend to be more rounded with alloy. Because alloy watches are cheaper, there will often be machining marks that are just plated over especially around the lugs. Really cheap watches with sintered alloy cases have casting/moulding lines.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ronragus said:


> How do you tell apart alloy watches from stainless steel watches apart from the written specs? Are they visually distingishable ? Thx
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


If you take the back off, you can usually tell. Alloy cases are usually injection molded, while stainless steel is machined so alloy cases often have visible seems from the manufacturing process. The finish on an alloy case is often flaking where it seals to the case back. In really cheap Chinese watches, the alloy is zinc based, and very lightweight compared to steel. In other watches, a copper, tin or pewter type alloy is used. I don't know of an easy way to tell the difference between 304 and 316L stainless.

Some "tungsten steel" watches are even listed as being "alloy", since they are not stainless steel. Stainless steel is actually an alloy by definition, combining high carbon steel, chrome, nickel and other metals depending on the variety. Tungsten watches are really ceramic, despite their metallic appearance. Tungsten steel is how the Chinese refer to Tungsten Carbide.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rednakes said:


> Is your crown super stiff too and causes blisters on your finger when winding?


I have the Carnival version, with a Beijing movement. The crown design and crown guards make this model harder to wind. I'm not sure it would seem all that bad with a more accessible crown.


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

rednakes said:


> Is your crown super stiff too and causes blisters on your finger when winding?


Is on a stiff side, how it feels when winding is what's so strange to me, there are no clicks that I expect when winding, just sort of noise as if turning steel rod inside rubber bushing. Strange. I don't have much need to wind manually because this rotor is sooooo happy little bugger. It turns and runs and jumps, watch want to go to his people, to fly off of my wrist 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I have the Carnival version, with a Beijing movement. The crown design and crown guards make this model harder to wind. I'm not sure it would seem all that bad with a more accessible crown.


Yeah the ridges on the crown make it difficult to turn. What were they thinking? I guess another mod project for me. *Sigh*


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Oh, and to add insult to injury, my Guanqin GJ16034 purchase from GearBest is first that went to customs hammer of import duties slam. So I end up paying 11 and some over USD over the price I payed. Such wonderful experience all together. Beautiful watch though. And seems to run pretty decently.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Gordak said:


> Oh, and to add insult to injury, my Guanqin GJ16034 purchase from GearBest is first that went to customs hammer of import duties slam. So I end up paying 11 and some over USD over the price I payed. Such wonderful experience all together. Beautiful watch though. And seems to run pretty decently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


Sorry to see that. Which one did you get, black or silver? I'm not too happy with the black but I'll get used to it.


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Silver, and it is a looker. Wanted to buy both


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Received the Cadisen power reserve watch. Nice watch for sure, only I think it is a bonedry movement. Usually these NH36 like (same kinda platform) movements run dead on, but this one runs from -50 to +50 s/d upon just slight position changes. I will see what it does in a few days, but I might start with a service then straight away...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1202 ~13$


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

bentl said:


> also - we know the Chinese love their dress watches, but now some auto field watches too
> 
> View attachment 13655449


Is it the Tongji again? The winder looks a bit different, or is it just me?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Gordak said:


> Oh, and to add insult to injury, my Guanqin GJ16034 purchase from GearBest is first that went to customs hammer of import duties slam. So I end up paying 11 and some over USD over the price I payed. Such wonderful experience all together. Beautiful watch though. And seems to run pretty decently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


I tend to avoid GearBest since it is a bit hard to communicate with the seller directly, which is fairly easy in AliExpress. 
It is usually helpful to contact AliExpress seller for inquiry prior to the purchase if they'd be willing to write less value on parcel and declare it as gift.


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> I tend to avoid GearBest since it is a bit hard to communicate with the seller directly, which is fairly easy in AliExpress.
> It is usually helpful to contact AliExpress seller for inquiry prior to the purchase if they'd be willing to write less value on parcel and declare it as gift.


Oh, I will avoid GearBest in the future, that's for sure, for communication reasons. Declared value vas 12,99 USD, but customs decided that the value is 50 

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> I tend to avoid GearBest since it is a bit hard to communicate with the seller directly, which is fairly easy in AliExpress.
> It is usually helpful to contact AliExpress seller for inquiry prior to the purchase if they'd be willing to write less value on parcel and declare it as gift.


I tried this on Gearbest by opening a ticket, as I was told by others. But got a message that they won't declare lower value than it is. Never had that on AliExpress.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tomasso said:


> Is it the Tongji again? The winder looks a bit different, or is it just me?


Hard to tell from that one photo, but it looks like something in the 2813 family. It's difficult to tell the actual manufacturer without a clear shot of the balance wheel.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Just to let you know that, after 1 week without a satisfactory response, I decided to escalate the case on Paypal.
Gearbest returned the money and told me to keep the watch.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

bentl said:


> also - we know the Chinese love their dress watches, but now some auto field watches too
> 
> View attachment 13655449
> 
> ...


I don't need another field watch, I don't need another field watch, I don't need another field watch ...

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Hard to tell from that one photo, but it looks like something in the 2813 family. It's hard to tell the actualy manufacturer without a clear shot of the balance wheel.


It does look like NN/DG 2813, which means there's a new player in the ~20 bucks price sector. At 20 bucks, the watch comes as a gift.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

bentl said:


> also - we know the Chinese love their dress watches, but now some auto field watches too
> 
> View attachment 13655449
> 
> ...


Check out the other colours.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Just to let you know that, after 1 week without a satisfactory response, I decided to escalate the case on Paypal.
> Gearbest returned the money and told me to keep the watch.


congrats for the free watch


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Can someone please link me to a decent quality Spring Bar tool from Ali-Xpress?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Can someone please link me to a decent quality Spring Bar tool from Ali-Xpress?


Repair Tools Metal Silver Bracelet Multifunctional Watch Band Opener Strap Replace Spring Bar Connecting Pin Remover Tool

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/2jxREid

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rednakes said:


> Yeah the ridges on the crown make it difficult to turn. What were they thinking? I guess another mod project for me. *Sigh*


Cute! I don't know if you actually own one of these Conquest homages, but on my Carnival 8818G, the crown is positioned so low in relation to the guards, that it can only be wound from the back. On most watches, even those with crown guards, the watch is wound by turning the crown between one's thumb and index finger. On my Conquest, only the index finger can be run along the back of the crown. The prominent end cap also digs into the finger during this procedure. Since the thumb isn't really used, the effort seems doubled.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sewor automatic watch C1025 ~18$


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Cute! I don't know if you actually own one of these Conquest homages, but on my Carnival 8818G, the crown is positioned so low in relation to the guards, that it can only be wound from the back. On most watches, even those with crown guards, the watch is wound by turning the crown between one's thumb and index finger. On my Conquest, only the index finger can be run along the back of the crown. The prominent end cap also digs into the finger during this procedure. Since the thumb isn't really used, the effort seems doubled.


Do you like your Carnival 8818G? What's the overall quality of this watch?


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Cute! I don't know if you actually own one of these Conquest homages, but on my Carnival 8818G, the crown is positioned so low in relation to the guards, that it can only be wound from the back. On most watches, even those with crown guards, the watch is wound by turning the crown between one's thumb and index finger. On my Conquest, only the index finger can be run along the back of the crown. The prominent end cap also digs into the finger during this procedure. Since the thumb isn't really used, the effort seems doubled.


I have the Cadisen version of the Conquest homage (nice watch... but mine has some particles on the second hand), and the crown is easy to access and turn with my thumb + index finger.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Do you like your Carnival 8818G? What's the overall quality of this watch?


The quality is incredible for the price I paid. The butterfly clasp is a bit weak on one side, but they are generic and not expensive to replace. The movement is a Beijing Watch Factory B11 (2813), so it's not a Miyota, but it does hack. The bracelet is what sets the Carnival 8818G apart from the others, with solid end links and ceramic (Tungsten Carbide?) center links. It also has lumed hands, although the lume is fairly weak. Additionally, the Carnival is rated at 100M WR, and is virtually silent for both ticking and winding noises.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Can someone please link me to a decent quality Spring Bar tool from Ali-Xpress?


For a decent one you'd be on the right track with the one in the San Martin watch store. That's a really pro version...

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.43f278b0MPHcax


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Took a chance with this one...anybody has one already?









Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> Sewor automatic watch C1025 ~18$


Which is the better watch deal?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Repair Tools Metal Silver Bracelet Multifunctional Watch Band Opener Strap Replace Spring Bar Connecting Pin Remover Tool
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/2jxREid
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Thank-you for the link, appreciate it!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

minchomexa said:


> Took a chance with this one...anybody has one already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was looking at this during the recent Sale. Looks really good. Homage to the Fifty Fathoms no?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Flash Sale!*
> 
> *Cadisen C1009 *(Longines Conquest homage) - *$37.10* w/$15 Off $50 promotion
> 39mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 automatic movement, 50M/5 ATM WR


Does anyone know if Miyota fixed the 8215 stutter (that's if it is even possible to fix)? 
I'd buy the Carnival version otherwise, if I do get one.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Stephen2020 said:


> Does anyone know if Miyota fixed the 8215 stutter (that's if it is even possible to fix)?
> I'd buy the Carnival version otherwise, if I do get one.


Ofcourse not.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Does anyone know if Miyota fixed the 8215 stutter (that's if it is even possible to fix)?
> I'd buy the Carnival version otherwise, if I do get one.


I don't think it can ever be truly eliminated since the design dictates an indirectly driven second hand. I haven't really noticed it in the Carnival, despite its Beijing movement sharing the same basic architecture.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> minchomexa said:
> 
> 
> > Took a chance with this one...anybody has one already?
> ...


Correct! Borealis also has a homage,with better specs and around $200 (??)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm just about certain that the Borealis homage is $400 or more, and that the $200 price that you might have seen is merely the first half pre-order deposit price, with more money due later.



minchomexa said:


> Correct! Borealis also has a homage,with better specs and around $200 (??)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received these two today.

- Cadisen C1009M
- Gladster L8002G on the original stainless steel bracelet and then on leather strap.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

That gladster looks pretty sweet. Impressions?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Yeah, it looks awesome on that strap. Nice combo! I'll second the request for impressions.

Good looks + Miyota + Sapphire at $46 USD sounds like a big winner to me.



andrea__81 said:


> That gladster looks pretty sweet. Impressions?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

There are a couple of user pics in this thread: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/new-corgeut-4824677.html



minchomexa said:


> Took a chance with this one...anybody has one already?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks Negakinu and Houston, I didn't realise the Beijing was the same type of thing. I'd expect it to be better than the Miyota though.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

andrea__81 said:


> That gladster looks pretty sweet. Impressions?





ohhenry1 said:


> Yeah, it looks awesome on that strap. Nice combo! I'll second the request for impressions.
> 
> Good looks + Miyota + Sapphire at $46 USD sounds like a big winner to me.


I'm loving it so far. I think it's a nice everyday watch, which works well for most occasions.

I'm actually surprised how good the build quality is, considering I only paid £30 ($38.62). You get sapphire crystal (tested using Diamond Selector 2). Solid stainless steel bracelet, with solid end links. Both the brushing and polishing are well done.

I really like the dial though. It's got applied indices as well as a nice matching frame around the day/date. It's got an almost retro 70's feel to it I think. It's even got a little bit of lume, which admittedly isn't great. But is a nice bonus, as most cheap Chinese watches don't seem to have any at all.

I'd definitely recommend it for the price.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I received my 11.11 Tevise Perlative Ceronometer yesterday, sized it last night and I'm trying it out today. I have no idea why I bought this, the allure of the cheap watch, I guess, along with the curiosity created by the many reviews and comments maybe?

Compared to the Soki I bought a few years ago, this is miles better looking. The dial in particular is very impressive - crisp printing, well aligned indices and that sunburst! It's a thing of beauty.

The bracelet is pretty good for the price. It's not brilliant and it rattles a little but it's got solid links and the clasp works well and even has the logo on it.

The bezel... works, but it has quite a bit of play and the pip appears to have been stamped in with some amount of anger. It's actually dented the bezel around it.

I don't really know what I was expecting, but overall it looks good from a distance and I'll probably use it as a beater (dry conditions only!) and maybe try change the hands.


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

cuica said:


> I've searched (with no success) for one of these D-ZINER homages to the Casio G-shock GMW-B2500 on Ali and Gearbest.
> I really just want the bracelet because Casio's price for the composite one is pornographic!!!
> The only place I found selling them is this Thailand web:
> 
> https://www.lazada.co.th/products/d-ziner-100-digital-i259779952-s399989999.html?


Hopefully Skmei will bring out something similar in the correct size, not like their jumbo G-Shock square clones.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm loving it so far. I think it's a nice everyday watch, which works well for most occasions.
> 
> I'm actually surprised how good the build quality is, considering I only paid £30 ($38.62). You get sapphire crystal (tested using Diamond Selector 2). Solid stainless steel bracelet, with solid end links. Both the brushing and polishing are well done.
> 
> ...


I WANNA BE TRACER


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

I just got this watch and couple things i didnt expect glass is actually sapphire but index on the dial reflect and hit the glass and it seems like there are micro but its only noticeable when you put it light direct and second bezel got minimal play but bezel rotation is rough like its not deal breaker but something to know.idk what people are saying i actually liked bracelet(i just got it today so idk how it performs) got miytoa 8215 got no problem i like the winding action on this its more smooth. lume is meh chinese watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuica said:


> I've searched (with no success) for one of these D-ZINER homages to the Casio G-shock GMW-B2500 on Ali and Gearbest.
> I really just want the bracelet because Casio's price for the composite one is pornographic!!!
> The only place I found selling them is this Thailand web:
> 
> ...





GeneralPatton said:


> Hopefully Skmei will bring out something similar in the correct size, not like their jumbo G-Shock square clones.


The problem with that is that SKMEI "clones" are often a different size than the original watch. Their SKMEI 1134 (DW5600 "clone") is quite a bit larger than the Casio. You'd be better off searching for a replica than a homage when it comes to sizing.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DHL sure charges a lot for their non-priority shipping! You really need to love that $25 watch.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

fake second hand cant stand that.otherwise a amazing watch was soo close to buying


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nakzen SL1006G "Pogoda" ~22$
Declared materials sapphire+ stainless steel + Seiko VJ32B






Link NAKZEN Classic Wrist Watch Brand Luxury Quartz Men Watches Waterproof Clock Male Casual Sport Cool Watch Gift Relogio Masculino-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

dw1987uk said:


> Has anyone bought one of these? Seems to be a pretty good homage of the Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/39m...lgo_pvid=deb8056e-2236-44d9-8b5b-9a655b921470
> 
> View attachment 13632393


I bought one of these and it arrived; see my post about it in the Chinese mechanical watch section - https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/new-corgeut-4824677-2.html#post47526293

To summarise, whilst it looks good and is an accurate homage, the quality is questionable and I've opened a dispute regarding the seconds hand which has too much slack. A bit disappointing!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> DHL sure charges a lot for their non-priority shipping! You really need to love that $25 watch.
> 
> View attachment 13662573


I saw these in the past, looks really nice, except for the fake dial, I wanted to buy one but I couldn't go through with it. Maybe someone should start a petition to get them to make it with a real seconds dial.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

FYI, I replied in the other thread asking if this isn't just the commonly seen seconds hand stutter that is inherent to the Miyota 8215 (or 821A) movement.



dw1987uk said:


> I bought one of these and it arrived; see my post about it in the Chinese mechanical watch section - https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/new-corgeut-4824677-2.html#post47526293
> 
> To summarise, whilst it looks good and is an accurate homage, the quality is questionable and I've opened a dispute regarding the seconds hand which has too much slack. A bit disappointing!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just ordered this, as well a couple of other bits.

2018 GUANQIN Watch Men Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watches Luminous Waterproof Mens Business Watch Male Clock Relogio Masculino

£33.65 ($43.17)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XXzxrBx









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Received my 11:11 watch £13 not bad had to change the cheap metal bracelet though.









Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> Just ordered this, as well a couple of other bits.
> 
> 2018 GUANQIN Watch Men Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watches Luminous Waterproof Mens Business Watch Male Clock Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


Nice, is that really 38mm? And is the lug width 20mm per description, or 18mm per diagram? Might order the blue hands one.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Nice, is that really 38mm? And is the lug width 20mm per description, or 18mm per diagram? Might order the blue hands one.


I don't know, as I've not got it. Only just ordered it.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

My 11.11 order arrived. Liking it very much.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Here's the only YouTube review I was able to dig up on this Guanqin Aqua Terra homage: 




Unfortunately, he concluded there was a lot unrealized potential, and ultimately was disappointed.

Obviously, we'll hope No1VIPER is happy with his. But for anyone considering ordering, I'd suggest you at least take a quick look at the review.



ED209 said:


> Nice, is that really 38mm? And is the lug width 20mm per description, or 18mm per diagram? Might order the blue hands one.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Is it just mine, or is the Cadisen C1009M rotor really loud?

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

STARKING Watch Men Dress Waterproof 50M Stainless Steel Watch Men Cow Leather Mechanical Automatic Wristwatch Reloj Automatico

£37.88 ($48.56)
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/GWUPQW9









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

On 11.11 I bought this Cadisen (NH36A). Since when I received it (3 days ago), it's been running +1 spd. How's that even possible and how long will it last?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> Does anyone know if Miyota fixed the 8215 stutter (that's if it is even possible to fix)?
> I'd buy the Carnival version otherwise, if I do get one.


A watchmaker can fix that, by using very thick grease on the center pin and push spring of the seconds hand. That'll cost you about the same or more as a whole movement though.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Double...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> On 11.11 I bought this Cadisen (NH36A). Since when I received it (3 days ago), it's been running +1 spd. How's that even possible and how long will it last?
> 
> View attachment 13665621


Nice one! How that is possible, is because it is an average of positions. A watch can run +40 to -40 seconds on average and still end up being dead on accurate.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark sport watch dogfish SH384/386 ~32$





Link Buy shark dogfish and get free shipping on AliExpress.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just ordered this, as well a couple of other bits.
> 
> 2018 GUANQIN Watch Men Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watches Luminous Waterproof Mens Business Watch Male Clock Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


The horrible label attached to the rotor weight looks so cheap, crooked in the official ad photos, keeps me away, Invicta's lable yellow and all looks better.


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> The problem with that is that SKMEI "clones" are often a different size than the original watch. Their SKMEI 1134 (DW5600 "clone") is quite a bit larger than the Casio. You'd be better off searching for a replica than a homage when it comes to sizing.


The Sanda 293 and 294 (called female models) are the same size as a genuine DW5xxx. Mine below, they're well made but don't expect accuracy.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

;=)
Is there cheap quartz ? Do you know which movement they use ? I thought that quartz was accurate all the time


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

manchette said:


> ;=)
> Is there cheap quartz ? Do you know which movement they use ? I thought that quartz was accurate all the time


It varies with temperature, not as drastic as mechanical movements, but the cheaper ones are definitely worse.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Is there an alternative quartz that could be used to replace the mechanism? Like when replacing mechanical movements.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Letter T said:


> Is there an alternative quartz that could be used to replace the mechanism? Like when replacing mechanical movements.


Hard to source and not worth the effort, considering the prices of these watches.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

My 11:11 Nakzen Pagoda with metal bracelet has arrived.

















Way heavier than I expected, I get why HoustonReal always recommends these now :-!

More in the under $20 Forum Later

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> My 11:11 Nakzen Pagoda with metal bracelet has arrived.
> 
> View attachment 13668031
> 
> ...


It took me under 10 minutes to adjust the strap 

You can see it is cheap, but not as difficult as the folded metal Seiko strap! It does rattle a very tiny bit, but for the money I can live with that no problemo! :-!

Really this is a great watch for the money and I don't think it will fall apart in under a month either. And it does not look too bad either.

Now a question for the Oracles on all things Chinese Watches :-d In his video on this watch, Gedmis says that it is a Seiko Quartz movement, do you know if that is true and what would the reference for that be or do I need to pop the back off to verify?

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Just wanted to share my 11/11 arrivals. A few more on the way..
Guanquin GQ20022 and the Corgeut Black Bay...
Good impressions on both of them, but the Guanquin for 35$, what a deal.

The black bay has a few rough spots on the finishing but I like how it feels.

Using the Corgeut bracelet on the Tudor in the pic attached 









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1405 Solar. ~8-9$
Does the solar panel really work ? Check this review.





SKMEI Solar Outdoor Sports Watch Men's Luminous 12/24 Hours Digital Watch Chrono 50M Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino 1405-in Digital Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Two Starking 0915 arrived by the way, both with heavy seconds hand stutter. So bad they sometimes look like quartzes. I couldn't resist to investigate them and noticed it was caused by way too much play in the gear on the seconds hand shaft. Since there isn't really a solution possible using a spare part, I decided to stabilize the shaft using a blob of grease on the shaft and on the push spring on the bridge. This helps fine for now, but there had to be a reason why these are so cheap, and get a place in such cheap watches, and judging by the otherwise pretty high standard finishing on them, and the 1300 yuan tag (almost $200?) attached to the bracelet, these watches must have been aimed higher initially. I'm pretty sure when they get these issues resolved we will see them with a bit different price tag in the future. That is if they haven't used up all faith of the potential buyers by the bad rap this bad batch must be giving.

Strangely I still have some strong running ones amongst them that have been doing so from the start.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> Just wanted to share my 11/11 arrivals. A few more on the way..
> Guanquin GQ20022 and the Corgeut Black Bay...
> Good impressions on both of them, but the Guanquin for 35$, what a deal.
> 
> ...


That Guanqin I have as well, and it definitely is a helluva watch for the price! I also like the balance wheel bridge! Only the sticker on the rotor is a bit cheapy.

The Corgeut finishing I can only confirm, it's nowhere near a real Tudor. The latter has all the bells and whistles just perfectly in order.. I do like them though, the crystal is very nice in this price category. All in all it is good value for money.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1405 Solar. ~8-9$
> Dopes the solar panel really work ? Check this review.
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting to see the solar panel powering it. I wonder, when the battery is in if it draws power from the battery constantly including when it doesn't need to in light conditions?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm kinda liking this guy. US$46 for SS case and lume on the hands, 40mm, with claimed Seagull 2813. Sounds fairly priced but not a bargain. Thoughts?

https://............/y85c6xq2

Comes in a few different colors.


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm kinda liking this guy. US$46 for SS case and lume on the hands, 40mm, with claimed Seagull 2813. Sounds fairly priced but not a bargain. Thoughts?
> 
> https://............/y85c6xq2
> 
> Comes in a few different colors.


I seen it a few times, and have been tempted. But I think that's the same movement that Pagani had listed on their "cocktail time" homage. Which that watch had some issues. Or at least mine did.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> https://............/y85c6xq2


Are Ali links banned again? (Asking because they were unbanned as of a few weeks ago, but the URL for this link was eaten by something, so maybe that's changed again.)


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Are Ali links banned again? (Asking because they were unbanned as of a few weeks ago, but the URL for this link was eaten by something, so maybe that's changed again.)


I had not noticed that the Ali links were not working, but I had to check on the Nakzen watch I bought on 11:11 as I was thinking about buying a couple for friends as gifts. I saw that the price is still higher than what I paid, but not by too much so still a great price for what you get. :-!

So here is the link https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NAKZEN-Male-Casual-Commerce-Cool-Watch-Simple-Wrist-Watch-Brand-Luxury-Men-Quartz-Watches-Stainless-Steel/1000005719681.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7d104c4diWDk9F

Best regards,
Jim

Link worked for me a 09:15 GMT


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Not that, but please do keep looking and reporting to ensure Alie stays a safe place. I don't have FB, but I know some sell fakes under bogus adverts, so please track those down and report so Alie can get rid of them.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9095M ~18$





Check it here link-> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_789921.html?wid=1433363&lkid=16750864


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

i thought that my excessive black friday shopping was complete, then i stumbled across Lobinni watches on Ali. had to grab these.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

This pisses me off. Sure I understand that a pic on a site is "corrected" to make things look more pretty... but don't you hate it when the color in the pic doesn't resemble the watch AT ALL???

I've been looking for an "all-out-blue dial watch", and keep getting dissapointed. Most are not (that) far off, but this recent one is a total total let down. The good thing is that it is super cheap, but had I known, I would not have ordered it.

I ordered a DOM watch from AliExpress solely for style and color. That's it. I'll just post the pics, and I wonder what you guys think...

Don't get me wrong. The watch is surprisingly cool looking and feels pretty ok. But the color is a gun-metal blue-grey at best...









Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Finally received my Guanqin GJ16106. I already have the Cadisen C1030. Now I see what people mean. 
The Guanqin is a lot sleeker and just generally better finished. It doesn't look as purple as this in real life. It's definitely blue.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

manchette said:


> ;=)
> Is there cheap quartz ? Do you know which movement they use ? I thought that quartz was accurate all the time


Skmei/Sanda/Sunon quartz movements can be + or - 2 seconds off every day (some even worse). Caused by low quality quartz crystals.

Most Casio/Seiko/Miyota/ETA/Ronda quartz movements are within 0.5 seconds per day (most on the fast side rather than slow).


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Finally received my Guanqin GJ16106. I already have the Cadisen C1030. Now I see what people mean.
> The Guanqin is a lot sleeker and just generally better finished. It doesn't look as purple as this in real life. It's definitely blue.
> 
> 
> ...


How do you rate this one compared to Cadisen?
I was in two minds to get this but went ahead with Cad...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> How do you rate this one compared to Cadisen?
> I was in two minds to get this but went ahead with Cad...


Like I said the Guanqin just feels more premium. The edges aren't as rough, the polishing is better, the hands are a little thicker, which makes them easier to see. The date window is better aligned.

The bits that really make the difference though are that the Guanqin is thinner, has shorter more curved lugs, so wears better. Then you've the fact the Guanqin has sapphire crystal.

Here's some comparison pictures. I do like the more skeletonised rotor on the Cadisen, which helps show more of the movement though.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

marcoscova said:


> This pisses me off. Sure I understand that a pic on a site is "corrected" to make things look more pretty... but don't you hate it when the color in the pic doesn't resemble the watch AT ALL???
> 
> I've been looking for an "all-out-blue dial watch", and keep getting dissapointed. Most are not (that) far off, but this recent one is a total total let down. The good thing is that it is super cheap, but had I known, I would not have ordered it.
> 
> ...


Yikes, that is quite a difference. Sorry you got snared by that. :-(


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Do straps qualify for this thread? Ordered a handful on Singles day. Got one in today that's actually probably one made for or just like a Strapsco strap that would sell for $30. I got it for under $10, and it came in a Strapsco bag. It's nice and thick, flexible, and better than the one that Bulova included with this watch. It's not a $50 quality strap, but I'm happy with it from a leather quality perspective. Plus, it's always nice when they have quick release pins stock. I often just modify my straps to add them if they don't, and my xacto knife version don't ever look like a factory stamped one.

I actually ordered the black stitching version, and they sent me the white instead. I am trying to get them to send me the right one, but it's still a nice strap either way.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

relativetime said:


> I seen it a few times, and have been tempted. But I think that's the same movement that Pagani had listed on their "cocktail time" homage. Which that watch had some issues. Or at least mine did.


The movement is a Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813, which is a fairly reliable caliber. The PD Cocktail time problems are caused by a wrongly sized movement spacer, and not the movement itself.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> It took me under 10 minutes to adjust the strap
> 
> You can see it is cheap, but not as difficult as the folded metal Seiko strap! It does rattle a very tiny bit, but for the money I can live with that no problemo! :-!
> 
> ...


Since I don't like opening up new watches until I have to, I can only go by other reviews I've seen. The movement is the *Seiko/TMI VJ32* according to those sources. The VJ/VC series of quartz movements are designed for thinner cases, as opposed to the PC32A.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Andy-S said:


> Do straps qualify for this thread? Ordered a handful on Singles day. Got one in today that's actually probably one made for or just like a Strapsco strap that would sell for $30. I got it for under $10, and it came in a Strapsco bag. It's nice and thick, flexible, and better than the one that Bulova included with this watch. It's not a $50 quality strap, but I'm happy with it from a leather quality perspective. Plus, it's always nice when they have quick release pins stock. I often just modify my straps to add them if they don't, and my xacto knife version don't ever look like a factory stamped one.
> 
> I actually ordered the black stitching version, and they sent me the white instead. I am trying to get them to send me the right one, but it's still a nice strap either way.


Thanks for that, I'm always on the lookout for some decently priced, real leather straps. I bought a few myself on the 11.11 sale so I'll provide an update when I get them.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks for that, I'm always on the lookout for some decently priced, real leather straps. I bought a few myself on the 11.11 sale so I'll provide an update when I get them.


Great. If you look at that seller's straps, many of the backs even have the Strapsco logo if you look hard. Scroll down on this listing to the inside straps shots. So I assume if you like that company's straps, many of these are similar quality.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Fantastic, eagle-eyed catch! Would be an amazing back door to get Strapsco straps directly from the manufacturer . . . for 1/3 the price!

Can you speak a bit more about the straps you've received? They're definitely quality?



Andy-S said:


> Great. If you look at that seller's straps, many of the backs even have the Strapsco logo if you look hard. Scroll down on this listing to the inside straps shots. So I assume if you like that company's straps, many of these are similar quality.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Andy-S said:


> Do straps qualify for this thread? Ordered a handful on Singles day. Got one in today that's actually probably one made for or just like a Strapsco strap that would sell for $30. I got it for under $10, and it came in a Strapsco bag. It's nice and thick, flexible, and better than the one that Bulova included with this watch. It's not a $50 quality strap, but I'm happy with it from a leather quality perspective. Plus, it's always nice when they have quick release pins stock. I often just modify my straps to add them if they don't, and my xacto knife version don't ever look like a factory stamped one.
> 
> I actually ordered the black stitching version, and they sent me the white instead. I am trying to get them to send me the right one, but it's still a nice strap either way.


Interesting, some of the straps in that store are the same as from cheapestnatostraps - I know as I recognized few ones that I already have. Thanks for the link!


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Fantastic, eagle-eyed catch! Would be an amazing back door to get Strapsco straps directly from the manufacturer . . . for 1/3 the price!
> 
> Can you speak a bit more about the straps you've received? They're definitely quality?


I ordered a few cheap NATO's a month ago. Nothing too special, but also fine for what I wanted them for. A couple were nice seatbelt style straps, a couple the thinner but stiffer material, and one that's one with the rings that is a really thick strap material that may not be for everybody. Most were under $5, and I'm fine with all of them for those prices.

I did get a leather NATO that's not well finished on the back, but still probably worth the $5 I paid for it. My main frustration with it is the length. Most of the Ali Express NATO's have been short enough that put them in the weird ground for me in that they're too long to perfectly hit the second retainer loop, but not long enough to really tuck well. I think most of these that give me problems are in the 265-270mm range, where I'd probably prefer 290-300mm straps to get them to tuck right on my 7.25" wrist.



konax said:


> Interesting, some of the straps in that store are the same as from cheapestnatostraps - I know as I recognized few ones that I already have. Thanks for the link!


I've spent hours while watching TV browsing cheap Ali-Express straps lately. You can find all kinds of stuff that look just like other places stuff. I think there are some places that make some really nice NATO's that you won't find on Ali-Express, but the actual material in many of the online stores are all the same fabric, with slight differences in hardware. So I figure I can risk $2-$5 on some of these, wait a month, and feel like I'm not really out much if I don't like what I get. Most of the time I bet there's not really a ton of difference other than maybe a laser engraved buckle logo until you get up about $25-$30 straps.


----------



## akinori (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi, 
I'm looking for Vuitton's Tambour collection homages (all but the connected ones) and I'm really surprised than there isn't anything on ali. I really like their design and think there are very nice. 
Here is a list of some of them montres-de-luxe . com/Louis-Vuitton_r108 . html


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

*Benyar* BY-5102M 1/10 second chronograph, 42mm case (apparently all stainless steel) but wears bigger, this may be due to the fact that is it 15mm thick so sits high on your wrist. It's comfortable for me with the strap being soft and of seemingly good quality, overall I am impressed for the price, quick shipping too as it took about a week from China to the UK.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Affordable alternative to Casio's composite bracelets for the 5600 series:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Plastic-watchband-High-quality-for-G-shock-DW-6900-DW9600-DW5600-GW-M5610-watch-bracelet/32958426170.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55074c4dvww2AN

Check the coupons carefully, mine was bought for 21,41€.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

cuica said:


> Affordable alternative to Casio's composite bracelets for the 5600 series:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Plastic-watchband-High-quality-for-G-shock-DW-6900-DW9600-DW5600-GW-M5610-watch-bracelet/32958426170.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55074c4dvww2AN


Let us know how it looks when you get it. I just ordered a DW56000BB from Forever21 on their sale that I might like to try one on.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Simple Skmei 1222 ~8$





Link - > Aliexpress.com : Buy SKMEI Sport Watches Men Fashion Casual LED Colour Black Light Watch Shock Resistant 50M Waterproof Digital Wristwatches 1222 from Reliable Digital Watches suppliers on Professional Sports Watch Flagship Store


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

There's a new Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra homage on AliE - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...833.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2c4a4c4dtwSyKI


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Affordable alternative to Casio's composite bracelets for the 5600 series:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-Plastic-watchband-High-quality-for-G-shock-DW-6900-DW9600-DW5600-GW-M5610-watch-bracelet/32958426170.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.55074c4dvww2AN
> 
> Check the coupons carefully, mine was bought for 21,41€.


Looks great!  Please tell us when you receive it!


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Had this in the post today - a Benyar BY-5122M. Ordered on 11.11. for €16.50, I'm quite surprised about the delivery time as I wait for a month at least usually.
Also the watch itself is surprisingly nice and well made.
I'm aware that some of you have a passion for bargain automatic watches; I have no pain to wear a quartz if it looks nice.

It's full stainless steel, the strap is probably not fully genuine leather but of proper quality. 
The subdials are all working properly, upper + lower + left dial make a 1/10sec stop watch that works fine. Seems the hands are not perfectly aligned but that's easy to fix.
The right subdial in fact is a 24h indicator but looks like a moon phase to show day and night with a sun or moon symbol.
The Benyar logo does not look too ugly and is well integrated below the 24h indicator. Print quality of the dial is very fine.

So for the price of €16.50 I'd consider this as a really nice and wearable watch.






​


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

... and a second watch arrived today, as well ordered on 11.11. - the Starking homage of a Chopard Urushi.

Again very fast shipping time and a really nice watch.

The dial is not only printed but also embossed what creates a nice three dimensional effect. Based on the photos I assume only the rooster dial is embossed, all other animal watches seem to be printed only.
On the website it is mentioned as automatic at one point but as quartz at another. I can confirm that in fact it is automatic - probably quite a simple movement but nicely visible through a glass back and nicely decorated with a Starking logo.
Also the crown is engraved with the logo.
The strap again probably not fully genuine leather but of proper quality.

A nice christmas present for my better half...






​


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bertl said:


> ... and a second watch arrived today, as well ordered on 11.11. - the Starking homage of a Chopard Urushi.
> 
> Again very fast shipping time and a really nice watch.
> 
> ...


Niice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bertl said:


> On the website it is mentioned as automatic at one point but as quartz at another. I can confirm that in fact it is automatic - probably quite a simple movement but nicely visible through a glass back and nicely decorated with a Starking logo.


My best guess would be that this is the SK5Z movement. My second choice would be the Starking 1868-1. (They both would work and look the same from the back. In any case, all the Starking SK series movements are Hi-Beat (28,800), 25 jewel versions of the DG28xx design.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> My best guess would be that this is the SK5Z movement. My second choice would be the Starking 1868-1. (They both would work and look the same from the back. In any case, all the Starking SK series movements are Hi-Beat (28,800), 25 jewel versions of the DG28xx design.


thanks - how bad or good are these? :-s


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Second 11/11 arrival. 
After seeing a few pics on instagram and liking this new Parnis Daytona homage quite a bit, I pulled the trigger.. 87$.

All I have to say is wow..
Better fit and finish than the Corgeut i posted a few days ago... I'm impressed. Feels very solid.










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had always been disappointed that Winner were not coming out with some good new designs.....but I spotted this today, can't afford to buy it - yesterday I ordered a Carnival 'conquest'.


----------



## ptr200 (Nov 27, 2018)

Got that Megalith watch for 15 euros and I'm impressed by its quality for the price.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13674991
> 
> 
> I had always been disappointed that Winner were not coming out with some good new designs.....but I spotted this today, can't afford to buy it - yesterday I ordered a Carnival 'conquest'.


While it doesn't specify it's a women's watch, 30mm diameter and the artificial looking wrist shots suggest so.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I didn't notice that! I'd since sorted out some other listings of these, looking for a better price, several have the diameter as 40mm and one has it at 41mm????


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My AliE 11-11 arrived today. It costs all of $12.08.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13674991
> 
> 
> I had always been disappointed that Winner were not coming out with some good new designs.....but I spotted this today, can't afford to buy it - yesterday I ordered a Carnival 'conquest'.


Note to American cousins; this brand name is Yorkshire for "the winner".


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ED209 said:


> Note to American cousins; this brand name is Yorkshire for "the winner".


Can be had for even cheaper from a fella down t'pub.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Stephen2020 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13674991
> ...





mrwomble said:


> ED209 said:
> 
> 
> > Note to American cousins; this brand name is Yorkshire for "the winner".
> ...


???????

Gold


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1216 Compass watch ~18-19$
Check it link -> Aliexpress.com : Buy SKMEI Outdoor Sports Watches Men Multiple Digital Compass Multiple Time Zone Watch 50M Waterproof Alarm Wristwatches 1216 from Reliable Digital Watches suppliers on Professional Sports Watch Flagship Store


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

making the best of Ali even better...

NH35A


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> making the best of Ali even better...
> 
> NH35A


What's this watch?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

panos_ioannou said:


> What's this watch?


Casiden. It had the ghetto diamonds at 12 and 6. I put a sterile fifty fathoms style dial in it.









NH35A


----------



## Beeercik (Dec 18, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13674991
> 
> 
> I had always been disappointed that Winner were not coming out with some good new designs.....but I spotted this today, can't afford to buy it - yesterday I ordered a Carnival 'conquest'.


Yup, it looks nice.
And there you can buy it much cheaper - $13,99 with 2/15 coupon 
But only blue version.. 
htt..ps://s.click.aliex.. press.com/e/bTBzMcBm

There $15,64 - all colors
htt..ps://s.click.aliex.. press.com/e/bdTBqTDQ

And I'm pretty sure it's 40mm, not 30mm, I've seen photos from feedback in one of the offers on Ali.

PS. Please someone edit my links, I don't have enough posts, so I can't post links and photos..


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

According to tracking, my Tevise sub (ordered on 11.11) is traveling back and forth between Changsha and Beijing. I wonder if it's gonna make it here before Christmas. Oh, the joys of buying on Ali


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

I mentioned earlier that the Starking 0184 (for women) I bought was DOA. 

After some very poor and slow comms with the Starking store, which after a week led nowhere, I opened a dispute with AE.
The first resolution AE offered was getting a 50% refund and keep the watch or send it back at my own cost, stating that the watch could still be used. I'm sure you can use a watch that can't tell time as decoration, but yeah... nope.
So I uploaded a video where you can clearly see that you cannot even set the time, and in the end AE resolved the dispute by giving me a full refund, and keeping the watch, which I don't want anyway.

So all in all good experience with AE, but disappointing with Starking... I wish they had a been a bit more onto it. But obviously their business is booming.

Anyway. Happy hunting.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

konax said:


> According to tracking, my Tevise sub (ordered on 11.11) is traveling back and forth between Changsha and Beijing. I wonder if it's gonna make it here before Christmas. Oh, the joys of buying on Ali


My Tevise sub arrived last week, but there's no sign of some straps I ordered. The company sent a note yesterday saying that the order had been lost in transit and that they'll send a new one. Yeah right. More likely they were delayed in sending out orders due to the volume and only processed my order yesterday.

Oh well, as you say, it'll be a nice surprise for Christmas... maybe!

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

My Ochstin arrived a couple of days ago, I ordered a green strap from the UK at the same time as the watch, so I would be able to replace the black one as soon as the watch arrived.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bertl said:


> thanks - how bad or good are these? :-s


If they don't come DOA, or crap out in the first week, they're pretty good. It seems like Starking need some additional QA/QC before they ship out their watches. The members whose watches survive the first few days don't seem to have problems, but Starking seems to have a fairly high, initial failure rate.


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

horhay86 said:


> Second 11/11 arrival.
> After seeing a few pics on instagram and liking this new Parnis Daytona homage quite a bit, I pulled the trigger.. 87$.
> 
> All I have to say is wow..
> Better fit and finish than the Corgeut i posted a few days ago... I'm impressed. Feels very solid.


If the listings are to be believed there's a Seiko movement inside these (VK63), big step up in reliability and accuracy over Chinese movements.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Quick Fashion Watch shipped my Lobinni mechanical chrono from Xiamen, China to San Diego via FedEx in 3 days. :O


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Touch screen LED watch ~8$





Check it here 2018 Cool LED Tree Touch Screen Steel Genuine Leather Strap Digital Watch lovers Wrist Watch Smart Electronic Casual Watches -in Digital Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> My Tevise sub arrived last week, but there's no sign of some straps I ordered. The company sent a note yesterday saying that the order had been lost in transit and that they'll send a new one. Yeah right. More likely they were delayed in sending out orders due to the volume and only processed my order yesterday.
> 
> Oh well, as you say, it'll be a nice surprise for Christmas... maybe!
> 
> I came, I tapped, I talked.


My Nakzen chrono sub was apparently shipped 2 months ago from Sweeden (not China) and still hasn't made it to Australia! The joys of Ali tracking and Chinese postal service. I received a refund this morning but I have no idea wtf went wrong.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm anxiously awaiting a small seconds watch a NICE WUS ordered for me.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

I think I like this watch a lot...


----------



## cde137 (Jul 28, 2018)

That looks really great. I've wondered if anyone else thought to use these Ali specials as mod base. I like watches on a bracelet and figured that some of these would look really great with a dial swap, and potentially a hand swap. I'm very tempted to try one out, if I can find a combo that I like enough.


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

Received my Sanda 293, the white small model (https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/2017...108.1000016.1.3ce12bba1li3SG&isOrigTitle=true)

I did a quick measurement to compare with the original G-Shock GW-M5610, and to show the similarities in size:


----------



## egothrasher (Nov 22, 2018)

I was wondering if anyone had experience with Pagani design, especially this design

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAG...lgo_pvid=adcde5a0-324e-4c9d-bb6f-148de7180397

It has a VK67 movement which includes the sweeping ticking hand and the snapback chrono feature.

My only concern, is I don't know how well these ali express watches last, as they are all relatively cheap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nolanm said:


> My Nakzen chrono sub was apparently shipped 2 months ago from Sweden (not China) and still hasn't made it to Australia! The joys of Ali tracking and Chinese postal service. I received a refund this morning but I have no idea wtf went wrong.


Count yourself lucky. Nakzen showed me that model a few months back to get my opinion. They were not happy when I pointed out the Sunon PE902 movement was the same crappy unit that failed after 4 months in my Megir 3006. The old Nakzen brand would have never tried to use a Chinese movement, since they were designed to appeal to the Japanese market.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Are you a watch professional tester?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

panos_ioannou said:


> Are you a watch professional tester?


No. I did manage to show Nakzen that there was a market for their "Pagoda" watch, and the response on WUS convinced them to revive the model for a few more production runs. Now it seems to be one of their best sellers.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> No. I did manage to show Nakzen that there was a market for their "Pagoda" watch, and the response on WUS convinced them to revive the model for a few more production runs. Now it seems to be one of their best sellers.


Well done my friend!


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

What do you think about the seagul 2813 movement compared to the Seiko nh35a?
I read that it is a crappy one...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

egothrasher said:


> I was wondering if anyone had experience with Pagani design, especially this design
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAG...lgo_pvid=adcde5a0-324e-4c9d-bb6f-148de7180397
> 
> ...


I believe Pagani has a good reputation but beware that watch is 50mm wide!!!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

egothrasher said:


> I was wondering if anyone had experience with Pagani design, especially this design
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAG...lgo_pvid=adcde5a0-324e-4c9d-bb6f-148de7180397
> 
> ...


I have two PD chronos with that movement and they get a lot of wear. Note that not all of their models use that chrono movement though, they also use cheaper (non-snapback, chrono seconds on sub-dial) movements as well and it can be hard to tell which watch has which movement.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

egothrasher said:


> I was wondering if anyone had experience with Pagani design, especially this design
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAG...lgo_pvid=adcde5a0-324e-4c9d-bb6f-148de7180397
> 
> ...


My thoughts are that if you like the design then this could be a great value watch.

The Seiko VK67 is one of the better Seiko Chronograph movements, but the downside is that it is also larger and heavier than most which does make the watch heavier. Having said that it is a mecha-quartz, so you get that great 1/5th second hand sweep like a mechanical and the visually instant hand zero. I have a Seiko watch with this movement and it is terrific, but I am totally Seiko biased! :-s

I would be surprised if this watch case was as good quality as my Seiko but the specification looks ok. For the money they are asking I would think this would be worth a gamble, in fact I have put it into my wish list as the slush fund is a bit low right now, the Mem Sahibs birthday arrives 2 weeks before Christmas and I need to buy two presents so Nov/Dec is an expensive time all round. :roll: So if there is a deal going in the New Year I may get one of those to try as I have this Chronographic Itch I need to scratch on a frequent basis. (I also need to buy the odd Seiko 5 or something with an NH3* movement every now and then, oh and I like the Bulova chronos too.)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> What do you think about the seagul 2813 movement compared to the Seiko nh35a?
> I read that it is a crappy one...


To me the safe bet is always going to be the Seiko or more correctly SII NH35a movement as although not exciting it is rugged and reliable. Buy a watch with an NH35 and you can use it and as long as you don't abuse it too much it will keep ticking for 25 years without a hitch.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> To me the safe bet is always going to be the Seiko or more correctly SII NH35a movement as although not exciting it is rugged and reliable. Buy a watch with an NH35 and you can use it and as long as you don't abuse it too much it will keep ticking for 25 years without a hitch.
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


That's good to know!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

The strap mentioned above has increased its price : *2 !! still interesting ? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...558.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.3b171c3agQpyGO


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

manchette said:


> The strap mentioned above has increased its price : *2 !! still interesting ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...558.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.3b171c3agQpyGO


This is the same strap as https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/.../kvarnsjo-racing-chestnut?variant=36179945360
If you're patient, wait a little and I'm sure there will be a sale soon.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

manchette said:


> The strap mentioned above has increased its price : *2 !! still interesting ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...558.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.3b171c3agQpyGO


Cheaper than Strapco, but I wouldn't have bought at that price.

When I looked up my order, I was I had actually ordered the black stitch version since I'm mainly using it on a black watch . They're supposed to send me one since they screwed up.

Sometimes others will sell the exact strap. Look around a bit.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

panos_ioannou said:


> What do you think about the seagul 2813 movement compared to the Seiko nh35a?
> I read that it is a crappy one...


There is no "Sea-Gull 2813", despite Pagani Design listings. They use the Dixmont DG2813, one of the workhorse movements in Under $100 automatics. The Seiko is a little more reliable, but that doesn't mean a DG28xx is crappy. The DG28xx and Sea-Gull ST16 can be just as accurate as their Japanese brethren, but can share the Miyota 8200's flaw for stuttering. Unlike the Miyota, they both hack, and the Sea-Gull uses bidirectional autowinding.

The Seiko NH3x series is a slightly better bet for longevity, but I wouldn't disqualify a watch for having a DG28xx.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> I think I like this watch a lot...


This is a really nice watch, but the design authority in this house tells me it is a watch you wear to funerals :-s I avoid funerals as much as possible, definitely my own :-! so it hardly gets worn, but when it does it keeps time splendidly and I think it looks great nobody would believe that this is a $50 watch.

To offset the problems I bought another with a Rose Gold coloured bezel and that one I can wear with impunity. I tested that in my watch winder against a Starking with the high beat movement and a Seiko 5 with a 7s26 movement and this one came out very slightly the best although that could have been within the margin for error as the difference between the three watches over 10 days was miniscule.

Any watch with either a Miyota, Seiko or most Starking movements are pretty great for the money IMHO. From I longevity standpoint my money would always be on the Seiko, with the Miyota as a close second, whereas the Starking is good, what with it being the cheapest of the bunch and the higher beat rate, which is going to accelerate wear, I would conclude that that would probably fail first! What I will say though is that if you get a good one it is great for the money b-) So if you buy a Starking and get a lemon, my advice is to moan like hell until you get a good one as a replacement!

Very best regards,
Jim

PS My advice for anyone who get's a rough deal on AliX is to be persistent and polite until you get it resolved and using that tactic I am sure that you will. :-!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

egothrasher said:


> I was wondering if anyone had experience with Pagani design, especially this design
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAG...lgo_pvid=adcde5a0-324e-4c9d-bb6f-148de7180397
> 
> ...


I have 3 different Pagani Design watches. Not that particular design but I love all 3 that I have. They are more upscale than the typical chinese watch you receive from many of the names bandied about on this thread. The finishing on their products is really quite good and a big step above other chinese watches


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

manchette said:


> The strap mentioned above has increased its price : *2 !! still interesting ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...558.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.3b171c3agQpyGO


No...wait a couple of weeks and it will be half price again.

I have a chrome extension that tracks prices on ali, it shows a timeline of how long it's been sold for and at what price. Very useful!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ED209 said:


> No...wait a couple of weeks and it will be half price again.
> 
> I have a chrome extension that tracks prices on ali, it shows a timeline of how long it's been sold for and at what price. Very useful!


That sounds super useful, what's it called?

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> That sounds super useful, what's it called?
> 
> I came, I tapped, I talked.


There are actually three of them. AliExpress Helper, AliUp for AliExpress and *AliExpress Price Tracker (AliPrice) *.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Winner Winner A458 "Mark XV" automatic watch ~17$





Check it here Winner MARK XV Classic Design Wrist Watch Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Watch-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

can somebody link a nato strap on ali where the "hardware" is leather like in this?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Torbollo Hemsut TBH017 ~22$





http://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cWxJgqYC


----------



## rossonero73 (Sep 24, 2017)

Has anyone got one of these? They look slick


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

can someone suggest me a good cheap field watch.
someone posted a link few week ago it was around 17usd quartz it was sterile


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with this watch?
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/W8RTA7W
I'm considering buying the white faced one. Does anyone know what kind of movement they're using?


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm tempted to buy this one but don't have any experience with Corgeut watches... Do any of the forum members have this watch?

42mm Corgeut Sapphire Black Dial Japan 821A Miyota Automatic Watch dial white mark mens luminous hand watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bYaF7VL6









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sandoso (Apr 9, 2008)

Looks interesting, is it safe? I worry about off shore sites


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, someone knows an affordable erikas type strap?

Bests

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> Does anyone have experience with this watch?
> I'm considering buying the white faced one. Does anyone know what kind of movement they're using?


Those are not real chronographs I think. I believe the subdials just show day/date and 24h time, just like Bagelsport Daytona. Parnis 39mm chronos are a bit more expensive but much better imo.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I tend to agree, it seems likely to me these Peter Lee Daytonas don't actually have chronograph functionality (you can see that one of the sub-dials is a date sub-dial, which strongly corroborates that conclusion).

Peter Lee Daytona homage is automatic, but doesn't have chronograph. Parnis Daytona homage is mecha-quartz, which means it's a quartz timekeeper with some mechanical err, mechanisms, on the chronograph, which means it feels like a fully mechanical chronograph.

For me, it's an easy choice: Parnis Daytona homage is a better watch, and a better buy. At least a few members of this forum/thread have purchased them, and have been extremely happy with them.



Rista said:


> Those are not real chronographs I think. I believe the subdials just show day/date and 24h time, just like Bagelsport Daytona. Parnis 39mm chronos are a bit more expensive but much better imo.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone knows an affordable erikas type strap?
> 
> Bests
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Man, funny that you ask this. I was looking for used ones on ebay since I didn't want to shell 40$ for a strap.. came across these affordable option on ebay from China...

Just received mine today after 3 weeks or so of waiting.

Feels solid , i paid 19 or so. I'm happy lol

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone knows an affordable erikas type strap?
> 
> Bests
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Hiemdellr has a few colours on their website, also seen them selling on eBay.

Then there's The Watch Steward with a similar style. Currently only 22mm available, but 20mm straps are coming.

http://www.heimdallrwatches.com/goods.php?id=88

http://www.thewatchsteward.com


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Ian_61 said:


> Hiemdellr has a few colours on their website, also seen them selling on eBay.
> 
> Then there's The Watch Steward with a similar style. Currently only 22mm available, but 20mm straps are coming.
> 
> ...


What dahhh ****, and here I was feeling good that I only paid 20$ . Thanks for the link!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> can someone suggest me a good cheap field watch.
> someone posted a link few week ago it was around 17usd quartz it was sterile


This one (left)? Not sterile but small enough logo








Can't find it again on aliex... their app search engine seems all mixed-up (when I search for any brand I get 1 watch of the brand and the rest has nothing to do...)


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Thanks for the advices! I did worry it wasn't an actual chronograph movement in the watch. I'll consider the mecha quartz parnis instead, I actually hadn't noticed it was mecha and not just regular quartz.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Are there ppl here that just buy Aliexpress or Chinese watches exclusively? I have 15 now mostly Parnis sterile dial watches but my gf thinks I need help! Lol


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Has any one bought the Didun AP Royal Oak style watch and what do you think about it? I've order a gold and blue dial one from Aliexpress and it's nearly here.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> My 11:11 Nakzen Pagoda with metal bracelet has arrived.
> 
> View attachment 13668031
> 
> ...


This watch is way better than I expected for the price I paid!

Seiko movement so the time keeping is rock solid and over a week I don't think it has dropped a beat, which is what I expected.

The watch is comfortable to wear, the bracelet is very easy to size, assuming you have the correct tool to hand, rattles a little bit, but mainly when yopu put it on and take if off.|> Apart from that considering that I paid less for this watch than some of the local cowboys charge to replace a watch battery I am chuffed to rocks with it.

I paid just over £16 on 11:11 but it has crept back up to £18+ now I notice. For that money it is a deal still IMHO.

One slight cloud on the Horizon, HoustonReal who knows far more about this watch and the company mentioned that the company had changed? Something about the Old Nakzen would not have used a Chinese Movement?

I am happy with this one but maybe there should be more concern for the future?

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Raf82 said:


> Hi guys, I'm tempted to buy this one but don't have any experience with Corgeut watches... Do any of the forum members have this watch?
> 
> 42mm Corgeut Sapphire Black Dial Japan 821A Miyota Automatic Watch dial white mark mens luminous hand watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bYaF7VL6
> ...


I have one that I bought on a Snipe Bid off Fleabay a few months back, a Chronograph rather than an automatic, but the case and finish on mine is fine, as is the Miyota movement. The only thing to remember is that like Parnis, Corgeut is not brand but parts assembled by various people, so look at the Seller reviews as that should give you a clue.





















This one is fine IMHO

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have one that I bought on a Snipe Bid off Fleabay a few months back, a Chronograph rather than an automatic, but the case and finish on mine is fine, as is the Miyota movement. The only thing to remember is that like Parnis, Corgeut is not brand but parts assembled by various people, so look at the Seller reviews as that should give you a clue.
> 
> View attachment 13686739
> View attachment 13686741
> ...


Thanks for the response Jim. I wasn't aware of the brand vs assembler situation so will check the feedback before purchasing.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Watchomatic said:


> I mentioned earlier that the Starking 0184 (for women) I bought was DOA.
> 
> After some very poor and slow comms with the Starking store, which after a week led nowhere, I opened a dispute with AE.
> The first resolution AE offered was getting a 50% refund and keep the watch or send it back at my own cost, stating that the watch could still be used. I'm sure you can use a watch that can't tell time as decoration, but yeah... nope.
> ...


Ironic huh, how a bad product can still be so successful.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Are there ppl here that just buy Aliexpress or Chinese watches exclusively? I have 15 now mostly Parnis sterile dial watches but my gf thinks I need help! Lol


Well, add the total and judge what you could have bought for that. Sometimes that helps to bring perspective. I have a lot of Chinese watches, but also some premium brands and it is a good reminder of the quality difference, although some Chinese watches are almost as nice and still very affordable, such as San Martin. I tend to aim more on those or affordable genuine watches such as Seiko. The satisfaction does appear to last a bit longer with those.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Has any one bought the Didun AP Royal Oak style watch and what do you think about it? I've order a gold and blue dial one from Aliexpress and it's nearly here.


I've got the perpetual calendar version, quite nice watch for the price paid. The three handers have been made in different finishing batches. The first had a nice deep engraving in the back cover, later versions had simpler laser engraving. The finishing in general of the later model is less good. I would say it is still very interesting though. Did you get the quartz or automatic?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Are there ppl here that just buy Aliexpress or Chinese watches exclusively? I have 15 now mostly Parnis sterile dial watches but my gf thinks I need help! Lol


You need help? We can help you ... to buy more watches!

Seriously though, the appeal of Ali is in finding that diamond in the rough, those real bang-for-buck, great value watches that punch way above their weight. As Brightling mentions, San Martin is one such example and there are several others, but the trick is to avoid buying indiscriminately just because something is cheap. I've fallen into that trap numerous times and I've always ended up regretting those purchases.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> the trick is to avoid buying indiscriminately just because something is cheap. I've fallen into that trap numerous times and I've always ended up regretting those purchases.


Well it depends, I'm still very happy rotating some of my cheapest ~$5 aliex watches  although TBH I've chosen them not only on their affordable price but also on their look. A few examples: (all between €2-5)

My Eyki 'Pebble':









A clean Bauhaus w/ logo removed with a q-tip dipped in alcohol:









The famous Xinew Fieger Type-B:









The Soki sub/explorer II with a $2 flamingo NATO:









My Beinuo dress watch with its gorgeous guilloché dial:









My PacMan for fun Fridays at work ^^:









Some Panerai cheap homages on which I practiced reluming:









And lastly a hulk + silicone green strap for €3,15:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nicolas, out of curiosity, what would you say is the percentage of wrist time taken by these cheapest AliEx watches, and what percentage is taken by more typically WIS-approved watches?

And in case it need be said, this is a 100% non-judgmental question; I rotate in a few cheapies as well, and I find it interesting that people (including myself) deliberately rotate in acknowledged lesser watches.



mougino said:


> Well it depends, I'm still very happy rotating some of my cheapest ~$5 aliex watches  although TBH I've chosen them not only on their affordable price but also on their look. A few examples: (all between €2-5)
> 
> My Eyki 'Pebble':
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nicolas, out of curiosity, what would you say is the percentage of wrist time taken by these cheapest AliEx watches, and what percentage is taken by more typically WIS-approved watches?
> 
> And in case it need be said, this is a 100% non-judgmental question; I rotate in a few cheapies as well, and I find it interesting that people (including myself) deliberately rotate in acknowledged lesser watches.


Touché  Indeed I don't think these affordables' wrist time exceeds 10%, but I wear a couple of them at least once or twice a month and they put a smile on my face


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone knows an affordable erikas type strap?
> 
> Bests
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


also there's this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...ary-watchband-20mm-21mm-22mm/32953708698.html


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

konax said:


> also there's this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...ary-watchband-20mm-21mm-22mm/32953708698.html


Cheaper at Heimdallrwatches.com

Edit: The MN style straps on Ali keep getting taken down, they are obviously being reported.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Wooden watch Old Wood Lithuania review





Link https://www.mediniailaikrodziai.lt/vyriski-mediniai-laikrodziai/70-medinis-laikrodis-oldwood-mw48.html


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Has any one bought the Didun AP Royal Oak style watch and what do you think about it? I've order a gold and blue dial one from Aliexpress and it's nearly here.


can you please post detailed pictures and review i was thinking about ordering this but always get cold feet


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> This one (left)? Not sterile but small enough logo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


someone shared posted just aliex link thats it thank you soo much but i got a parnis like that.
i cant find that watch which llink was posted and its drivbing me crazy since yesterday hahahahah


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Has any one bought the Didun AP Royal Oak style watch and what do you think about it? I've order a gold and blue dial one from Aliexpress and it's nearly here.


Did you search on this thread? I'm sure someone reviewed one of these but it would have been many pages back now.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> Cheaper at Heimdallrwatches.com
> 
> Edit: The MN style straps on Ali keep getting taken down, they are obviously being reported.


Bought 2 straps because of your post for a total of $26.99 (each strap $5.99, shipping $15.00 EMS).
Will review them when they arrive.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Bought 2 straps because of your post for a total of $26.99 (each strap $5.99, shipping $15.00 EMS).
> Will review them when they arrive.


Good pickup, will probably do the same. Might get 3 though, hate it when shipping costs more than the item.

Someone already did a short review in another thread for a MN strap competitor.

Use Google to search WUS for 'the watch steward Straps - New MN straps?'

The review is in the last few pages.

There are also HIMQ branded ones on eBay.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, someone knows an affordable erikas type strap?
> 
> Bests
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Try these.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> Good pickup, will probably do the same. Might get 3 though, hate it when shipping costs more than the item.
> 
> Someone already did a short review in another thread for a MN strap competitor.
> 
> ...


Thanks, didn't know there were such a lot of alternatives to Erika's straps!
May have to get one Steward though...


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello guys.
What do you think? These two watches are homages of a famous model?
I'm not sure, but I think I saw a very similar Berny, too.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Must be a funny brand name to English native speakers 'Binger', especially if you like binging watches as much as most of us on here...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> coltpeacemaker041 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there ppl here that just buy Aliexpress or Chinese watches exclusively? I have 15 now mostly Parnis sterile dial watches but my gf thinks I need help! Lol
> ...


Thanks mate for the reply! I used to have alot off Sekio divers like the Sumo and Tuna plus the Samurai but they were stolen so I'm reluctant to buy expensive watches again which is a shame. I've been looking at the Pagani range on Quartz watches with the VK63 meca-quartz movement and they seem not to bad for what they are! Cheers...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> coltpeacemaker041 said:
> 
> 
> > Has any one bought the Didun AP Royal Oak style watch and what do you think about it? I've order a gold and blue dial one from Aliexpress and it's nearly here.
> ...


I got the Auto model which I believe has a Seagull ST-6 but I could be wrong! I hear they are OK but nothing special but it was the videos I watched that convinced me to buy one as everyone was raving on about the fit and finnish off the watch! Thanks mate...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> coltpeacemaker041 said:
> 
> 
> > Are there ppl here that just buy Aliexpress or Chinese watches exclusively? I have 15 now mostly Parnis sterile dial watches but my gf thinks I need help! Lol
> ...


That's what I love about it too! Finding the gem out off the turds so to speak lol


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> This watch is way better than I expected for the price I paid!
> 
> Seiko movement so the time keeping is rock solid and over a week I don't think it has dropped a beat, which is what I expected.
> 
> ...


Nakzen is owned by Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD, which also owns Megir and Ruimas. Nakzen was designed for the Japanese market, and was a cut above Megir. All the cases were stainless steel, and the movements were Japanese. Most of the models had sapphire crystals. Now, who ever is in charge of the Nakzen brand has decided they should race to the bottom, chasing after the low buck buyer, and risking the brand's reputation in the process.

Ruimas was designated the company's "Swiss" brand, and despite using some Chinese movements, were also designed to be higher quality offerings. Like Nakzen, they all had 316L cases and most had sapphire. Now the brand has some Under $20 quartz watches with alloy cases.

Strangely Megir, the value priced, mass production brand, is now offering a very nice model with a 316L case, an NH39A movement and sapphire, unlike any of their previous products. It doesn't make sense to me, considering what I've been taught about branding. Lexus doesn't need to offer a $20K sub-compact, and Toyota shouldn't be selling a $70K sedan.










I've noticed the Pagoda no longer specifies "Sapphire" on the dial, or come with the red "sapphire" stickers. Is the one you received Hardlex, or sapphire?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> Hello guys.
> What do you think? These two watches are homages of a famous model?
> I'm not sure, but I think I saw a very similar Berny, too.
> 
> ...


It looks a little like the Rotonde de Cartier Flying Tourbillon.


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks a little like the Rotonde de Cartier Flying Tourbillon.


Your knowledge is amazing about watches!
How strange, if I'm in love with a homage, it is always similar to a Cartier 

You are right, as always  The design is definitely a Cartier's...
But I cannot find the exact model, it could be a limited edition...
Or maybe its a love child of a Rotonde and a Clé de Cartier (without the gems):


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

So my Loreo chronoscope finally arrived and to say I am disappointed is an understatement. The second hand is misaligned so it sits between the second markers. It drives me crazy to the point of being unwearable.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Kieranz said:


> So my Loreo chronoscope finally arrived and to say I am disappointed is an understatement. The second hand is misaligned so it sits between the second markers. It drives me crazy to the point of being unwearable.


How about some pics?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I've noticed the Pagoda no longer specifies "Sapphire" on the dial, or come with the red "sapphire" stickers. Is the one you received Hardlex, or sapphire?


The description on the advert where I purchased the watch mentions Sapphire Crystal several times on different pages, but nothing mentions it on the watch now. To my inexperienced eye and a drop of water test it looks as though it might be? But I appreciate that it proves diddle squat! :-!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NAKZEN-Male-Casual-Commerce-Cool-Watch-Simple-Wrist-Watch-Brand-Luxury-Men-Quartz-Watches-Stainless-Steel/1000005719681.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6cb84c4d66F2Ke

I have been contemplating buying one of those eBay testers that everybody talks about and If I can get one cheap I might give one a try. :think:

But Sapphire or Hardlex I am not really too concerned but from the standpoint of recommending the watch or not, it would be better if it was proved one way or another.

As to your comments about the Chinese companies and marketing, all I can say is from my experiences in buying computer parts and stuff from the Chinese, spending over $6 figures a year, my experience leads me to believe that they don't understand the concept of "Marketing" as we do in the West. My main issue with them was we would specify a system with X,Y & Z, agree a price and get a sample shipped for us to review. We would then get a small order shipped so we could review it with the customer and then some suppliers would change the spec and we only found out when we looked at the machines. The normal excuse was that they changed the spec for better components, like 320GB hard disk was better than a 256GB SSD as it had more capacity????? They did not understand why we went ballistic, cancelled the orders, refused to pay and other pleasant stuff. :-s

Yes you are able to get incredible value, but they can be totally frustrating to deal with and the story can change as the wind changes direction!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> So my Loreo chronoscope finally arrived and to say I am disappointed is an understatement. The second hand is misaligned so it sits between the second markers. It drives me crazy to the point of being unwearable.


Been there my friend  I couldn't wear my Nakzen Pagoda for the same reason. Have you considered opening it and fixing the hand? That's what I did eventually.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> Kieranz said:
> 
> 
> > So my Loreo chronoscope finally arrived and to say I am disappointed is an understatement. The second hand is misaligned so it sits between the second markers. It drives me crazy to the point of being unwearable.
> ...


So here is the watch in question. I could try my hand at sorting it out but in the first instance I may try and return the thing instead. I am left feeling extremely luke warm about the watch off the back of this. I hate feeling excited about a new watch arrival then when you get it in your hands thinking oh dear. If I can't sent it back I may try my hand at sorting it.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

I too received my Loreo Chronograph today. My seconds hands does hit the markers dead-on, on the left side of the dial; slightly off on the right side of the dial (printing deviation?) Doesn't particularly bother me but to each their own. Initial impressions are good; no materials, finish, or fit issues insofar as I've noticed yet. Well worth the $50 paid. I suppose in keeping with the aesthetic the packaging was minimalist (packing foam, cardboard box, brand tag attached to the strap, 'International Guarantee' card.
Apologies for the quality of the pix. The color of the crown and pushers tips is more blue than purple, despite what the pictures show.


----------



## Dutchie76 (Dec 3, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13555655
> 
> 
> I didn't order one, but a cheap submariner, Lvpai. £3.16 for the black one.


That is hilarious! :-D








Gonewa branded ones come in around this <€4 price now, featuring fitted end links. Shipped.
Rotating bezel (2-3 minute positional accuracy), bit of lume, 40mm cases and 20mm bracelet with 3-way micro adjustment.

Some sellers will lure you into the Gonewa ones by posting pictures or watches without brandng and then send you Gonewa ones anyway, a valid cause for complaint as it's just a bad practice.
As part of a €25 or so order with then applicable seller coupon, I ended up paying €3,51 shipped for the one on its way to me, ordered as I didn't have the Coke one yet.

I have yet to hold a Tevise, but from what I've seen in videos, the Gonewa I received (then €4,34) at this bottom level may not be far below that level.

I also have on order an FNGEEN branded 41mm/22mm automatic (€12,49 Black Friday) which I suspect is 1:1 the ~€18-20 Tevise T801 offering, based on looks and offered measurements. An FNGEEN unboxing (other style watch) I saw was actually delivered in a Tevise box. So I have goods hopes on having cheaped out to the next level!


----------



## Dutchie76 (Dec 3, 2018)

Apologies for the double horribly large pics. Quick reply was a bad choice, I don't seem to get an edit button.


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I too received my Loreo Chronograph today. My seconds hands does hit the markers dead-on, on the left side of the dial; slightly off on the right side of the dial (printing deviation?) Doesn't particularly bother me but to each their own. Initial impressions are good; no materials, finish, or fit issues insofar as I've noticed yet. Well worth the $50 paid. I suppose in keeping with the aesthetic the packaging was minimalist (packing foam, cardboard box, brand tag attached to the strap, 'International Guarantee' card.
> Apologies for the quality of the pix. The color of the crown and pushers tips is more blue than purple, despite what the pictures show.
> View attachment 13690989
> 
> ...


I think the blue on the crown is a protective film and it can be removed. I bought a watch on AliExpress that has the same blue like you


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> I too received my Loreo Chronograph today. My seconds hands does hit the markers dead-on, on the left side of the dial; slightly off on the right side of the dial (printing deviation?) Doesn't particularly bother me but to each their own. Initial impressions are good; no materials, finish, or fit issues insofar as I've noticed yet. Well worth the $50 paid. I suppose in keeping with the aesthetic the packaging was minimalist (packing foam, cardboard box, brand tag attached to the strap, 'International Guarantee' card.
> Apologies for the quality of the pix. The color of the crown and pushers tips is more blue than purple, despite what the pictures show.
> View attachment 13690989
> 
> ...


The blue on the pushers and crown is a protective lacquer. I stick duct tape to it and remove the tape to get rid of the lacquer.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

I see what you mean now. If it bothers you then it will need to be dealt with. I do not think your expectation that the seconds hand hits the marks is unrealistic, but at greater risk when you buy off Ali.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

megapig said:


> I think the blue on the crown is a protective film and it can be removed. I bought a watch on AliExpress that has the same blue like you


Thanks for the tips on the protective covering. I initially suspected as much but when it didn't easily peel away I figured it was a feature. Removing it was a chore--that stuff is _tenacious_.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

How long before Starking, Carnival and others come out with this watch (Chinese Year of the Pig - 2019)? Would you buy one?










I guess 2018's *Year of the Dog* didn't capture the imagination? For some reason, Starking wanted to switch the way the dog was facing, and it's not an exact copy like 2017's rooster, but you can see the inspiration. The dog looks like it's the same breed as the Chopard, and the theme is very similar. I wonder if Chopard got upset about the 2017 knockoffs?










2017's *Year of the Rooster* seems like it really struck a chord! The homages look like photocopies.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

those year of the [animal] watches are tempting toys.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> those year of the [animal] watches are tempting toys.


 almost bought one, was on amazon for about the same price, but... I can't see myself ever wearing it despite being my year watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> So here is the watch in question. I could try my hand at sorting it out but in the first instance I may try and return the thing instead. I am left feeling extremely luke warm about the watch off the back of this. I hate feeling excited about a new watch arrival then when you get it in your hands thinking oh dear. If I can't sent it back I may try my hand at sorting it.


Oh right I've owned the same watch with a different brand, do not even try to open it from the back: all the hands will fall and remain stuck between the dial and the crystal. The dial won't come off fromcthe back: you need a crystal press to extract it from the front...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Kieranz said:


> So here is the watch in question. I could try my hand at sorting it out but in the first instance I may try and return the thing instead. I am left feeling extremely luke warm about the watch off the back of this. I hate feeling excited about a new watch arrival then when you get it in your hands thinking oh dear. If I can't sent it back I may try my hand at sorting it.


I just always assumed the Feike/Feice versions (FS021) were over priced, but I've never heard of people having problems with them. At almost triple the price, the watch seems expensive for a quartz watch from China, but not so bad when you compare it to a Seiko of Citizen.



While somewhat different in style, the Ticino BF-109 seems like a bargain, considering it has a real, 28,800, automatic chronograph movement (Shanghai 3LZF2).


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Dutchie76 said:


> Stephen2020 said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't order one, but a cheap submariner, Lvpai. £3.16 for the black one.
> ...


Gonewa? Isn't Geneva?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> Thanks for the tips on the protective covering. I initially suspected as much but when it didn't easily peel away I figured it was a feature. Removing it was a chore--that stuff is _tenacious_.


I use a wooden toothpick, takes it off without scratching the metal but it's still a chore.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I use a wooden toothpick, takes it off without scratching the metal but it's still a chore.
> 
> I came, I tapped, I talked.


i second the toothpick - its also the best way to get rid of years of dirt in the hard to reach corners of vintage cheapies


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

So you buy a cheap watch from China and expect every single thing to be amazing and consider returning it to China (probably at your cost)? The seconds hand not hitting the marker is very common and a given at this price point. Heck, I think if it hits the marker dead on you've gotten lucky. It even happens to luxury watches. I think your expectations out-strip the real quality and value of the Aliexpress Chinese mushroom brand watch.

Have a crack at it yourself.



Kieranz said:


> So here is the watch in question. I could try my hand at sorting it out but in the first instance I may try and return the thing instead. I am left feeling extremely luke warm about the watch off the back of this. I hate feeling excited about a new watch arrival then when you get it in your hands thinking oh dear. If I can't sent it back I may try my hand at sorting it.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Techme said:


> So you buy a cheap watch from China and expect every single thing to be amazing and consider returning it to China (probably at your cost)? The seconds hand not hitting the marker is very common and a given at this price point. Heck, I think if it hits the marker dead on you've gotten lucky. It even happens to luxury watches. I think your expectations out-strip the real quality and value of the Aliexpress Chinese mushroom brand watch.
> 
> Have a crack at it yourself.


True, shipping it back can't be worth it. At best, you could ask for partial refund and then do it yourself or give it to a watchmaker. One of my watches came with a misaligned minute hand. Watchmaker fixed it perfectly for $10.


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

@HoustonReal do you have a link for the Ticino BF-109? 

A search comes up with a painting of a farm house or a bunch of Messerschmidt 109 model airplanes lol





Edit: nada on GearBest either

Found a Ticino website and the watch is on sale atm for $240 so Ill assume this isnt a typical Ali cheapo


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I just always assumed the Feike/Feice versions (FS021) were over priced, but I've never heard of people having problems with them. At almost triple the price, the watch seems expensive for a quartz watch from China, but not so bad when you compare it to a Seiko of Citizen.
> 
> 
> I looked into the Feike/Feice watch (which I also think gets sold under the Losian name); it's got a base metal case and snap back. The Loreo has a stainless case and a 6-screw back.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Bought on 11.11 and received two hours ago. The butterfly clasp came with a loose pin and maybe I'll replace the whole clasp. Despite all that, the bracelet looks fine and solid. It's a pleasant surprise. Let's hope the movement is one of the good ones ;-)


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

On closer inspection it looks like the second hand issue isn't actually a second hand issue but a wonky dial printing issue. At some points the hand is aligned and others it is misaligned. 

I know some of you have said that this is what I should expect at this price point but I'm not sure I agree. I wouldn't expect this if I bought a £40 watch on the high street and that has a significant retail mark up. Buying direct from China should represent better value. 

The cost of returning the watch will only be £3 and I doubt I can sort the problem ouy given this is the issue is with the dial.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my Guanqin GQ20022 today. Along with an unexpected free gift. I'm liking it so far. Just waiting on a leather ordered to put it on instead of the supplied stainless steel bracelet. Which is nice, but I think it'll look even better on a brown leather one.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Woody36327 said:


> @HoustonReal do you have a link for the Ticino BF-109?
> 
> A search comes up with a painting of a farm house or a bunch of Messerschmidt 109 model airplanes lol
> 
> ...


I did a quick search on the brand and found that around 2011-2012 the prices for Ticino were approx $130 compared to today's $240+, which then was raved as a great deal

Sizzlin' Watches - Official Site sell them.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Kieranz said:


> On closer inspection it looks like the second hand issue isn't actually a second hand issue but a wonky dial printing issue. At some points the hand is aligned and others it is misaligned.


A common cause of this problem among cheaper quartz movements is excessive slack in the motor that drives the seconds hand, such that gravity pulls the hand in a different direction between 0 and 30 seconds than between 30 seconds and 0. That's usually not a symptom of a bad motor so much as a cheap one, i.e., replacements will have the same problem. Perhaps that is not the source of your problem, but if it is then resetting the hands can at best only even the problem out between both sides of the dial (and perhaps with a return and replacement you'd luck into one where this is the case), but the problem cannot be definitively solved. You can check for this particular problem by observing the offset of the seconds hand from above when the watch head is resting completely horizontally.



FattMatt said:


> I did a quick search on the brand and found that around 2011-2012 the prices for Ticino were approx $130 compared to today's $240+, which then was raved as a great deal


Back then they used a hand wind ST15 in the chronographs and, if I remember correctly, a Miyota 8215 in the three-hand models. Nowadays, the chronographs use the aforementioned Shanghai clone of the 7750, and the three-handers use the Miyota 9015 (with phantom date).


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> A common cause of this problem among cheaper quartz movements is excessive slack in the motor that drives the seconds hand, such that gravity pulls the hand in a different direction between 0 and 30 seconds than between 30 seconds and 0. That's usually not a symptom of a bad motor so much as a cheap one, i.e., replacements will have the same problem. Perhaps that is not the source of your problem, but if it is then resetting the hands can at best only even the problem out between both sides of the dial (and perhaps with a return and replacement you'd luck into one where this is the case), but the problem cannot be definitively solved. You can check for this particular problem by observing the offset of the seconds hand from above when the watch head is resting completely horizontally.


I don't think it's gear slack; I'm wearing mine right now and observed the same behavior when the watch sits flat on a horizontal surface. If there is a printing variance, it's so minor as to be imperceptible outside of the second hand's alignments to the marks. Having spent a few hours with it now, I'm wholly satisfied with it and would recommend it to anyone looking for an homage Max Bill chronoscope.


----------



## taramji (Apr 6, 2014)

Accidently stumbled on this thread- wow there sure are a lot of value Chinese watches today!
Ordered this Cadisen 1025 based on that textured part of the dial for ~$65 CAD.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> HoustonReal said:
> 
> 
> > I just always assumed the Feike/Feice versions (FS021) were over priced, but I've never heard of people having problems with them. At almost triple the price, the watch seems expensive for a quartz watch from China, but not so bad when you compare it to a Seiko of Citizen.
> ...


Umm, no they are NOT the same. They just imitate the same Max Bill Chronoscope design, so they look similar. The Losian is completely different construction, and comparing them side-by-side, nothing is really the same (hands, dial, pushers, crown, etc.). The Feice FS-021 is made of 316L stainless.


----------



## BlueSmokeLounge (Oct 3, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Umm, no they are NOT the same. They just imitate the same Max Bill Chronoscope design, so they look similar. The Losian is completely different construction, and comparing them side-by-side, nothing is really the same (hands, dial, pushers, crown, etc.). The Feice FS-021 is made of 316L stainless.


I stand corrected then. I don't have any personal experience with the Feice (nor do I have experience with the Losian, but I did look closely at the latter.) At a glance, I thought they were the same watch (a lot of similarities, including the dial font; the Loreo has a notably different dial.)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Megir 2026 Chronograph ~24$






Link MEGIR Fashion Sport Watch Men Luxury Brand Men Quartz Watches Chronogragph Clock Leather Band Army Military Wrist Watch 2026-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my Guanqin GQ20022 today. Along with an unexpected free gift. I'm liking it so far. Just waiting on a leather ordered to put it on instead of the supplied stainless steel bracelet. Which is nice, but I think it'll look even better on a brown leather one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have to admit, we have a pretty similar taste ;-)

I guess this is like 4th or 5th watch we've ordered in common.
I am waiting for this one and should receive it by Tomorrow. Oh and btw, I ordered it via GB. How about you?

On other note, I received my I&W Carnival Runway (Quartz) 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lux...litary-fashion-full/32836469106.html?spm=2114

The listing says, it has Sapphire Crystal however, when I tested with DS II, it fails 
guess you had posted the same... did you contact the seller?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

I received my I&W Carnival Runway (Quartz), ordered on 11.11 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Luxu....html?spm=2114

Changed the Brown leather strap to Blue Nato. (Brown looks pretty decent but IMO, this blue looks much more cool)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Have to admit, we have a pretty similar taste ;-)
> 
> I guess this is like 4th or 5th watch we've ordered in common.
> I am waiting for this one and should receive it by Tomorrow. Oh and btw, I ordered it via GB. How about you?
> ...


I ordered mine from Ali. As for the I&W Carnival. I contacted the seller about it not being Sapphire, but they kept fobbing me off. Even when I sent a picture showing it being tested using the Diamond Selector 2. So in the end I just gave up. I have since sold it on though. As I found it a little difficult to read in less than optimal lighting conditions. Shame really, as it was a really nice looking watch.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

And this one from 11.11 arrived too 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STA...ock-28800-High-Beat/32922749438.html?spm=2114

I got it under $25 on 11.11 deal.
Not really impressed with it, reason being Zinc alloy case and no visible back panel. However at this price for the same movement as AM0184 and the blue sunburst dial (my primary reason), I went for it. Changed the black leather strap to Blue buck leather. Guess looks pretty nice.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> And this one from 11.11 arrived too
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STA...ock-28800-High-Beat/32922749438.html?spm=2114
> 
> I got it under $25 on 11.11 deal.
> Not really impressed with it, reason being Zinc alloy case and no visible back panel. However at this price for the same movement as AM0184 and the blue sunburst dial (my primary reason), I went for it. Changed the black leather strap to Blue buck leather. Guess looks pretty nice.


I almost ordered over of these myself, but was put off by the alloy case, so instead I ordered a black version of the AM0184, to go with my white one 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I ordered mine from Ali. As for the I&W Carnival. I contacted the seller about it not being Sapphire, but they kept fobbing me off. Even when I sent a picture showing it being tested using the Diamond Selector 2. So in the end I just gave up. I have since sold it on though. As I found it a little difficult to read in less than optimal lighting conditions. Shame really, as it was a really nice looking watch.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


oh pitty! It indeed is a cool looking watch but I agree on the legibility, it is bit difficult but I guess its matter of time. Perhaps, I'll get used to it.
And its really a shame that despite all the details you provided they didn't do anything. I am afraid am in the same situation


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> And this one from 11.11 arrived too
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STA...ock-28800-High-Beat/32922749438.html?spm=2114
> 
> I got it under $25 on 11.11 deal.
> ...


I got the exact strap order from Ali. It made a big red mark on the back of my wrist, because the buckle is huge .. 
is it comfortable for you?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I almost ordered over of these myself, but was put off by the alloy case, so instead I ordered a black version of the AM0184, to go with my white one
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Just added the pics with blue strap (edited the prev post).


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> I got the exact strap order from Ali. It made a big red mark on the back of my wrist, because the buckle is huge ..
> is it comfortable for you?


I've worn it for 3 days straight and suits my wrist. Its is not very soft but nothing uncomfortable.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Just added the pics with blue strap (edited the prev post).


It does look good on that strap. Does the case feel cheap, with it being an alloy? As now I've seen the pictures of yours I'm tempted to buy one again 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> It does look good on that strap. Does the case feel cheap, with it being an alloy? As now I've seen the pictures of yours I'm tempted to buy one again
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


I'd not recommend! Case definitely feels cheap. 
I got tempted for the price I got. I am happy with the way it looks (and functions) now, but the feel is <|


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Got my Guanqin GQ13007 today from the Gearbest 11.11 sale. Sweet watch! I don't know if it is sapphire as they advertised, but the water drop test didn't look promising. Only cost me about $16 Canadian.


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi guys, looking to buy this bronze San Martin, does anybody have it?









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Raf82 said:


> Hi guys, looking to buy this bronze San Martin, does anybody have it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry it's actually brass not bronze and unfortunately there is no info about the movement rather than that it is automatic...

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Raf82 said:


> Sorry it's actually brass not bronze and unfortunately there is no info about the movement rather than that it is automatic...
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


The movement is NH35


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

More than sure it's not sapphire. I have the sunburst silver dial. I haven't worn it yet and it still has the plastic on the crystal. The 'genuine leather' isn't. I bought mine for $6.96 a year and a half ago from GB along with the black one. I think I'll keep the silver and gift the black.











rednakes said:


> Got my Guanqin GQ13007 today from the Gearbest 11.11 sale. Sweet watch! I don't know if it is sapphire as they advertised, but the water drop test didn't look promising. Only cost me about $16 Canadian.
> 
> View attachment 13694121
> View attachment 13694123


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Techme said:


> More than sure it's not sapphire. I have the sunburst silver dial. I haven't worn it yet and it still has the plastic on the crystal. The 'genuine leather' isn't. I bought mine for $6.96 a year and a half ago from GB along with the black one. I think I'll keep the silver and gift the black.


I like mine quite a bit, especially considering the price. I just don't like the inner part of the dial (within the markers) which is beveled. I wish the whole dial was flat instead. I know that SKMEI has a flat design but I prefer the Guanqin.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cadisen C-1020G automatic watch, stainless steel + SII NH36A, not it's 51$ on Gearbest, check here https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_993614.html?wid=1433363&lkid=18205941


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

This San Martin bronze homage to the Damasko DA36 has been reviewed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/san-martin-pilot-39mm-bronze-4829803.html

The same reviewer had purchased a similar/bigger watch from San Martin: while he did not keep that one, since it was too big, he was favorably enough impressed by it that he bought this smaller bronze model. (Here are his comments on that other watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/san-martin-pilot-4801751.html )

From these review, as well as other reviews/comments of other San Martin watches, I gather that San Martin produces excellent product, and at a very attractive price.



Raf82 said:


> Hi guys, looking to buy this bronze San Martin, does anybody have it?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

BlueSmokeLounge said:


> The color of the crown and pushers tips is more blue than purple, despite what the pictures show.
> View attachment 13690991


Usually the blue on pushers and crown is just an anti scratch packaging coating that you can easily scrape off with your fingernail...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> This San Martin bronze homage to the Damasko DA36 has been reviewed here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/san-martin-pilot-39mm-bronze-4829803.html
> 
> The same reviewer had purchased a similar/bigger watch from San Martin: while he did not keep that one, since it was too big, he was favorably enough impressed by it that he bought this smaller bronze model. (Here are his comments on that other watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/san-martin-pilot-4801751.html )
> 
> From these review, as well as other reviews/comments of other San Martin watches, I gather that San Martin produces excellent product, and at a very attractive price.


I have the bronze PAM homage and I can confirm it's very well made. 
Also I'm now considering this Damasko styled pilot.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Yet another addition from 11.11. 
The all famous Guanqin GJ20022. What a brilliant watch!
Changed the strap (brown with white stitches)
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...n-Leather-Waterproof/2220164_32917016091.html


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Duplicate! Please delete


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

I have just ended a two month runaround in a formal dispute with the STARKING official store on Aliexpress. Long story, but I would highly recommend avoiding that business at all costs going forward.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

We would appreciate some insight tho. A lot of people here appreciate Starking. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

sh333 said:


> I have just ended a two month runaround in a formal dispute with the STARKING official store on Aliexpress. Long story, but I would highly recommend avoiding that business at all costs going forward.


Can you share more details?


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Lige 6181, great quality for the price


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Unfortunately the subdials are not working so it's a no-go. The design is quite nice.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Can you share more details?


In a nutshell, they never shipped the watch. when i inquired as to why, they claimed it was because of strike action with Canada post (CP is still not on strike despite discussion of possible strike action at some point). This is total BS as i have gotten numerous other Ali packages during the same time frame. When pressed they then tried to get me to pay more for shipping despite there being no framework in place for me to pay more (not that i would have). Finally, when i gave up, they would not refund me until i went thru the formal dispute process with Ali.

Their customer service is a joke at best and given some of the recent complaints in terms of quality, i am going to avoid ordering any more Starking items going forward out of principle. YMMV.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I can't blame you, they could literally better have priced it twice as high and provided constant good quality, it would have perhaps been just as profitable for them and would perhaps have given them some more peace of mind to actually provide good customer care instead.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Would you buy a Chinese watch over 90€?
I wouldn’t. The only Chinese I would buy for such an amount is maybe seagull, or one with a Miyota 9000 series


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have several San Martin watches and several Sea-Gull watches, both in a completely different league, and way over $90. I can only say you get what you pay for, and actually in my humble opinion (or actually my first hand experience) the best value for money is NOT under $90 with Chinese watches.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

sh333 said:


> Finally, when i gave up, they would not refund me until i went thru the formal dispute process with Ali.


So they in essence offered to refund your money if you want through the proper process - and you are upset about that :roll: o|o|

There are reasons why you would need to follow the proper process to get a refund. It is not hard to do


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

I see you, but I see them also. 
I don’t think they would sell anything especially because they are such a new company with their own movements, and not really established to the market. 
Also,... That’s another discussion, but with 90 you can get tens of watches from “respected” Brands.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> I have several San Martin watches and several Sea-Gull watches, both in a completely different league, and way over $90. I can only say you get what you pay for, and actually in my humble opinion (or actually my first hand experience) the best value for money is NOT under $90 with Chinese watches.


Yep, I have several Chinese watches (Sharkey / San Martin, Ouroboros, etc) that I paid more than $90 for - and I agree, they are in a completely different league than the cheapo stuff you find on Ali. Now I buy the cheapo stuff too but one can not compare the two or make blanket statements about never buying a chinese watch over $90


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

panos_ioannou said:


> I That's another discussion, but with 90 you can get tens of watches from "respected" Brands.


LOL - what is a "respected brand"


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> I see you, but I see them also.
> I don't think they would sell anything especially because they are such a new company with their own movements, and not really established to the market.
> Also,... That's another discussion, but with 90 you can get tens of watches from "respected" Brands.


I'm not saying all watches under $90 are bad deals, I've got great watches for way under that mark, even from Starking! It's just more of a gamble, and when you compare the finishing level, material quality and attention to detail there is a huuuuge gap between San Martin, Merkur, Sea-Gull and the sub $90 watches. It's more of a matter perhaps how much of a nit picker you are really, how much you care about getting the tiniest details right and a more high end movement.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> LOL - what is a "respected brand"


Why LOL?
You can get a Seiko 5 , or citizen, or even an Invicta diver with less than 90. All automatics , and even Seiko nh35a with the Invicta


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I'm not saying you all watches under $90 are bad deals, I've got great watches for way under that mark, even from Starking! It's just more of a gamble, and when you compare the finishing level, material quality and attention to detail there is a huuuuge gap between San Martin, Merkur, Sea-Gull and the sub $90 watches. It's more of a matter perhaps how much of a nit picker you are really, how much you care about getting the tiniest details right and a more high end movement.


I agree. I got the starling for sth like 35€, the Cadisen and the Guanqin. All of them are great. However when I spent 80€, it turned out a real sh...y watch. So it's like playing roulette with the Chinese


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> Why LOL?
> You can get a Seiko 5 , or citizen, or even an Invicta diver with less than 90. All automatics , and even Seiko nh35a with the Invicta


Great as it may be the NH35A is just about the cheapest of movements in existence, especially when bought in bulk from one manufacturer to another.

And to my experience (I own several Seiko watches, and have repaired many Citizen) the San Martin watches rather resemble my Tudor Black Bay in terms of quality and finishing than a Seiko 5 or most Citizen, so prices compared they offer far higher finishing levels that are much more high end at prices of just a few hundred bucks. The price quality ratio is simply outstanding.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Wow


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> Great as it may be the NH35A is just about the cheapest of movements in existence, especially when bought in bulk from one manufacturer to another.
> 
> And to my experience (I own several Seiko watches, and have repaired many Citizen) the San Martin watches rather resemble my Tudor Black Bay in terms of quality and finishing than a Seiko 5 or most Citizen, so prices compared they offer far higher finishing levels that are much more high end at prices of just a few hundred bucks. The price quality ratio is simply outstanding.


I have <$200 San Martins and Merkurs and yes they are the best value watches I've seen, they'd cost more than double that from a non-Chinese micro. The sandwich dial 'Tiger Sharks' (lol) is incredible. I do see that San Martin get a lot more expensive than that, up to $1k even, and I wondered whether the price/quality ratio continues up the curve so I can believe you when you say that some are comparable to luxury brands.

Wearing my Kerkur 6106 again today as it happens, I don't even particularly care for the 6105 style, but it's so well made and finished that I'm always putting it on.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

panos_ioannou said:


> Why LOL?
> You can get a Seiko 5 , or citizen, or even an Invicta diver with less than 90. All automatics , and even Seiko nh35a with the Invicta


You are simply getting caught up in a name. I can tell you that the Sharkey / san Martin / Ouroboros watches I have all have excellent fit and finishing with well known movements. Their style and finishing blow away under $90 Seiko 5's and citizens


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> Great as it may be the NH35A is just about the cheapest of movements in existence, especially when bought in bulk from one manufacturer to another.
> 
> And to my experience (I own several Seiko watches, and have repaired many Citizen) the San Martin watches rather resemble my Tudor Black Bay in terms of quality and finishing than a Seiko 5 or most Citizen, so prices compared they offer far higher finishing levels that are much more high end at prices of just a few hundred bucks. The price quality ratio is simply outstanding.


I have <$200 San Martins and Merkurs and yes they are the best value watches I've seen, they'd cost more than double that from a non-Chinese micro. The sandwich dial 'Tiger Sharks' (lol) is incredible. I do see that San Martin get a lot more expensive than that, up to $1k even, and I wondered whether the price/quality ratio continues up the curve so I can believe you when you say that some are comparable to luxury brands.

Wearing my Merkur 6105 again today as it happens, I don't even particularly care for the 6105 style, but it's so well made and finished that I'm always putting it on.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> You are simply getting caught up in a name. I can tell you that the Sharkey / san Martin / Ouroboros watches I have all have excellent fit and finishing with well known movements. Their style and finishing blow away under $90 Seiko 5's and citizens


That's a personal opinion my friend.
Nobody can disagree that some brands are far more "respected", than Chinese ones.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

panos_ioannou said:


> I agree. I got the starling for sth like 35€, the Cadisen and the Guanqin. All of them are great. However when I spent 80€ for a Parnis it turned out a real sh...y watch. So it's like playing roulette with the Chinese


what parnis model you got
cause tbh i got 3 parnis and all of them are amazing


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

+1 for San Martin/LTM/HIMQ.

I have their 62MAS and I am astounded at the watch for the price. I picked up during the 11/11 sale very cheap and it have worn it for almost 2 weeks straight. Usually a watch goes 1-2 days on the wrist.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

shayan44 said:


> what parnis model you got
> cause tbh i got 3 parnis and all of them are amazing


It was my first Chinese experience . It would just stop with no reason. I took it to a watcher and did something (I guess a little cleaning and piling), and it works like a charm. However the quick date button broke in 2 months. It has costed me a total of 130€ and although it's very beautiful and now it's working great, even more accurate than some of my seikos, I don't wear it at all.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

panos_ioannou said:


> That's a personal opinion my friend.
> Nobody can disagree that some brands are far more "respected", than Chinese ones.


It is not a personal opinion. I suspect you never have seen nor owned a watch from Sharkey / San Martin / Ouroboros . So how can you draw any conclusion about them?


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> It is not a personal opinion. I suspect you never have seen nor owned a watch from Sharkey / San Martin / Ouroboros . So how can you draw any conclusion about them?


I am sorry my friend. Maybe you are right. 
I never had experience with these brands. I only have a seagull and it's perfect. However even with my seagull everybody tells me that seikos are better . And I got the 1963 reedition , which is a great movement and a great watch, however not generally respected. 
You have to understand that I am just saying what most people say, it's not that I believe
It. However yes, I would better buy a Japanese one than a Chinese one if the price would be about the same , the movement , and the looks


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

panos_ioannou said:


> I am sorry my friend. Maybe you are right.
> I never had experience with these brands. I only have a seagull and it's perfect. However even with my seagull everybody tells me that seikos are better . And I got the 1963 reedition , which is a great movement and a great watch, however not generally respected.
> You have to understand that I am just saying what most people say, it's not that I believe
> It. However yes, I would better buy a Japanese one than a Chinese one if the price would be about the same , the movement , and the looks


Thanks. I am a firm believer in people should buy what they like - so if you like Japanese watches, buy them. I would just caution in getting hung up listening to what other people say about a brand name.

Two of my Sharkey's are Seiko Tuna Homages. Not only do they have a seiko SII NH35A automatic movement, but the Sharkey folks upgraded things over the original like using a domed sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel. A Seiko tuna goes for around $1,000 and is a quartz movement, hardlex. My Sharkey is a beauty and I paid around $165 shipped


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

That's nice


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

panos_ioannou said:


> It was my first Chinese experience . It would just stop with no reason. I took it to a watcher and did something (I guess a little cleaning and piling), and it works like a charm. However the quick date button broke in 2 months. It has costed me a total of 130€ and although it's very beautiful and now it's working great, even more accurate than some of my seikos, I don't wear it at all.


Parnis is a very bad example, because it is not a watch manufacturer, it is a parts manufacturer and anybody can choose to assemble and sell it, that's why you need to be so careful about WHERE you buy your Parnis. It can be great, the parts quality in itself is always great, but somebody could ruin a Patek given the chance to wrongfully assemble it.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

I received the Cadisen Diamond 2 days ago. I put a 20mm Eulit perlon strap.
The sapphire dome is really nice but the star is the Miyota 9015. The rotor don't make too much noise.
It's really a sapphire, tested with the little diamond selector II.

At first I thought that the diamond at twelve would not be for me, but even if I would prefer without it, it's not too big.
I paid 108USD on black friday, when I see the price just for the movement, it's not too bad.

It was carefully wrapped but there was a cadisen sticker on the back and I cannot remove it without tearing it. I had to use sticker removal spray. The blue sticker on the crown was hard to remove too.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I couldn't agree more about the Sharkey, in essence Sharkey, Merkur, Uroboros, Himq, they are all from the same manufacturer, that I guess is just playing roulette with the branding and marking just to try and figure out what has the best ring to it in the west. And even though their 'trials' produce homages of the same model, they are quite different in ways beyond the naming and branding.(such as different bezel edges, different inlays, movements, colours etc.) Even the way they are sold is different. I've just received a Merkur Tuna homage, and already had a Tuna homage from Semdu, which was not at the same level in many ways, it took almost half a year to arrive. I had almost given up, but waited patiently, never opened eBay cases, never even asked the seller what the 'delay' was. I bought it in a pre-sale for 169 dollars and it was SO worth it in hindsight! I was curious a few times if I had just been screwed over or if it would turn up some day? The seller did give at least five status updates in total, and that did give me hope it would all turn out right some day. And it did....

So there it is, to all the Merkur haters, I can only say, this San Martin watch is probably taking so long because in presales they have money in the pocket to invest and bargain better prices for the needed parts and materials, like real Swiss X1 grade C3 lume (MAN this thing is BRIGHT!!) and it is assembled with SO much care, there isn't a single speck of dust in it when I put it under my microscope, no stains on the hands from pressing them on (means they have the expensive hand pressing tools) the hands are aligned perfectly, the threads of the crown and back are polished so they actually turn smooth as butter (take that Seiko!) like I said attention to detail probably not even appreciated to the full extent by most customers, and yes, the wait is aggravating, but then take the other brands they make that keep stock, but then be prepared to pay a bit more for equal quality or pay the same and get slightly less...

One thing they haven't got (yet!) is the imago, to some they haven't yet earned the 'respected brand' label yet, but MAN do they deserve it! 

Perhaps.all the different logos and branding works a bit against that, but who knows some day the lesser successful ones die out and the one winner continues.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

Techme said:


> +1 for San Martin/LTM/HIMQ.
> 
> I have their 62MAS and I am astounded at the watch for the price. I picked up during the 11/11 sale very cheap and it have worn it for almost 2 weeks straight. Usually a watch goes 1-2 days on the wrist.
> View attachment 13698643


I agree. Thanks so much to those who pointed out those San Martin watches.
I was blown away by the quality of the manufacturing, assembly and lume.

Those are tremendous for the price (128 euros after cashback on 11/11).


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Glad that you've confirmed that the sapphire really is sapphire . . . but did you use the little Diamond Selector II to test whether the little diamond set at 12 really is diamond? 

OK, OK, I realize you'd have to take the watch apart a bit to access it, but it simply had to be asked!!



Le_Zouave said:


> View attachment 13698721
> 
> I received the Cadisen Diamond 2 days ago. I put a 20mm Eulit perlon strap.
> The sapphire dome is really nice but the star is the Miyota 9015. The rotor don't make too much noise.
> ...


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Got another leather strap I like in today. Black leather, black buckle, white stitching. Quick release spring bars. Nice thickness and fairly supple out of the bag.

IMO, just what I was looking for as an option on my Bulova chrono. Much better quality than the cheap brown leather it came with.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I guess today is strap devilery day because I also got one ordered on 11.11. The brand is called Maikes, real thick leather (or at least feels and smells like one), dark gold-brownish colour, minimal stitching, solid buckle. Included two pairs of springbars and a changing tool. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MAIKES-Vintage-Simple-Genuine-Leather-Watch-Accessories-22mm-24mm-Watch-band-Silver-Black-Steel-Buckle-Thin/32866917331.html


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

konax said:


> I guess today is strap devilery day because I also got one ordered on 11.11. The brand is called Maikes, real thick leather (or at least feels and smells like one), dark gold-brownish colour, minimal stitching, solid buckle. Included two pairs of springbars and a changing tool. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MAIKES-Vintage-Simple-Genuine-Leather-Watch-Accessories-22mm-24mm-Watch-band-Silver-Black-Steel-Buckle-Thin/32866917331.html


I think I looked at a couple of those. I actually think the red tinted one was one I had in my cart as a possible for my Alpina Startimer that has a white face with red and black on the dial.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Parnis is a very bad example, because it is not a watch manufacturer, it is a parts manufacturer and anybody can choose to assemble and sell it, that's why you need to be so careful about WHERE you buy your Parnis. It can be great, the parts quality in itself is always great, but somebody could ruin a Patek given the chance to wrongfully assemble it.


wait wait wait thats why soo many sellers sell parnis on aliexpress?
like is parnis offical store on aliex good?
iam intrigued


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

borgil said:


> I agree. Thanks so much to those who pointed out those San Martin watches.
> I was blown away by the quality of the manufacturing, assembly and lume.
> 
> Those are tremendous for the price (128 euros after cashback on 11/11).


Exactly, with all those crazy prices you then to loose perspective, but you're still basically talking SKX money.

Okay, they're just homages, and an SKX is an original, but they don't compare quality wise.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

shayan44 said:


> wait wait wait thats why soo many sellers sell parnis on aliexpress?
> like is parnis offical store on aliex good?
> iam intrigued


I'd say always go by the reputation, look at the reviews thoroughly first.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

A thing to note about San Martin/Sharkey/LTM is that you can find on Taobao the actual seller who designs the watches and organises the manufacturing. They do pre-orders on some of the watches, such as the Damasko style pilot watch.

This seller has immense feedback from local Chinese buyers with photos. Examples of a few watches with extensive feedback are the LTM 62MAS homage, San Martin Vintage Submariner 38mm with ETA or ETA clone and the San Martin Vintage GMT 40mm which is sold out I believe.

I will link to the Taobao seller later when I get on my PC.

Taobao ships directly to many countries and you can navigate using online guides and the translator in Google Chrome. Otherwise use an agent like Spreenow, there are several.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> A thing to note about San Martin/Sharkey/LTM is that you can find on Taobao the actual seller who designs the watches and organises the manufacturing. They do pre-orders on some of the watches, such as the Damasko style pilot watch.
> 
> This seller has immense feedback from local Chinese buyers with photos. Examples of a few watches with extensive feedback are the LTM 62MAS homage, San Martin Vintage Submariner 38mm with ETA or ETA clone and the San Martin Vintage GMT 40mm which is sold out I believe.
> 
> ...


Please do so. Do you think it's possible to buy a case only?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Here is the Taobao page for San Martin. You need to use Google Chrome to auto-translate. To read the reviews and pictures, look for the 'Cumulative comment' tab near the bottom of the page. Enjoy!

https://shop159812264.taobao.com/index.htm

Vintage Diver:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sc...894&pvid=5b8e318d-59d1-4c86-b0f1-06e266d9142a

LTM 62MAS homage:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sc...738&pvid=803c5a07-86b1-4935-91bd-73a4fee70cd5

Tiger Sharks Sea Master homage:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sc...426&pvid=786f915e-224d-4f5c-9cb1-50f1c35fcf21

Damasko homage:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sc...001&pvid=435d619f-840a-40f1-81d3-5f26b060c2bd


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Please do so. Do you think it's possible to buy a case only?


I would message. No idea though.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> I would message. No idea though.


Thanks, will do!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

shayan44 said:


> wait wait wait thats why soo many sellers sell parnis on aliexpress?
> like is parnis offical store on aliex good?
> iam intrigued


There is no real, concrete proof that Parnis is not a real brand. It's all speculation from everything I've seen.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Glad that you've confirmed that the sapphire really is sapphire . . . but did you use the little Diamond Selector II to test whether the little diamond set at 12 really is diamond? ?
> 
> OK, OK, I realize you'd have to take the watch apart a bit to access it, but it simply had to be asked!!
> 
> ...


Even if I already opened some other watches, I'm not confident enough to take out the crown and take out the movement.

I need wear it a little longer but for couple of days it's 2s faster per day compared to a Casio analogue quartz watch.


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Techme said:


> Here is the Taobao page for San Martin. You need to use Google Chrome to auto-translate. To read the reviews and pictures, look for the 'Cumulative comment' tab near the bottom of the page. Enjoy!
> 
> https://shop159812264.taobao.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks for the links Techme. I'm tempted to go for the bronze Damasko homage...

Also I noticed that they are cheaper on Taobao than on eBay.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
is there a seller / or some sellers you would recommend for Parnis ? (bought there, apraised their actual products by yourself, and even better maybe experience of after sale behaviour)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Raf82 said:


> Thanks for the links Techme. I'm tempted to go for the bronze Damasko homage... Also I noticed that they are cheaper on Taobao than on eBay. Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


 Thank you for sharing the actual seller  I'd recommend chromium for translation though ;=)


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I massively recommend the Tiger Sharks Seamaster homage above


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Raf82 said:


> Thanks for the links Techme. I'm tempted to go for the bronze Damasko homage...
> 
> Also I noticed that they are cheaper on Taobao than on eBay.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


... possibly not after you've added agent's fees though! I understand they can rack up fast, so be sure to check those first.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Techme said:


> Here is the Taobao page for San Martin. You need to use Google Chrome to auto-translate. To read the reviews and pictures, look for the 'Cumulative comment' tab near the bottom of the page. Enjoy!
> 
> https://shop159812264.taobao.com/index.htm
> 
> ...


This is great, as far as I can see most prices are broadly comparable with ali but the Damasko/pilot is about 30% cheaper than I paid for mine, it's a very good deal at that price.

Edit: also the Tiger Sharks Seamaster, already the best watch purchase in the world, is a bit cheaper still at $130 so seriously everybody should drop everything and order one now!


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> oh pitty! It indeed is a cool looking watch but I agree on the legibility, it is bit difficult but I guess its matter of time. Perhaps, I'll get used to it.
> And its really a shame that despite all the details you provided they didn't do anything. I am afraid am in the same situation


@No1VIPER,
Did you try to open a dispute on Aliex for the Sapphire glass?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> @No1VIPER,
> Did you try to open a dispute on Aliex for the Sapphire glass?


Check post #7209 I put all the details there.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

ED209 said:


> I massively recommend the Tiger Sharks Seamaster homage above


Could you post pictures? I'm keen to order but don't really know how to go about it!

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> ... possibly not after you've added agent's fees though! I understand they can rack up fast, so be sure to check those first.
> 
> I came, I tapped, I talked.


As far as I can tell, the San Martin shop being linked to ships internationally (for free). Same with the Heimdallr shop.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Check post #7209 I put all the details there.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Yep, I saw that. But thats your communication with the seller, right?
I meant Dispute in AliEx where they get involved. I haven't done it ever, just asking


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

sledgod said:


> Could you post pictures? I'm keen to order but don't really know how to go about it!
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Honestly, I took pictures because I was so pleased with it (I almost never do this) but they didn't come close to doing it justice. There's a lot of good ones on the listing here:

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-14396833801.33.6444737du4pqph&id=565941492426

(I have the blue dial version)

Definitely go for the bracelet, the bracelet is excellent (probably the best I've seen), but also if you look closely at the pictures with the two-piece nylon strap the lug holes are so close to the case that you would need bent springbars for anything else - I couldn't even pull a perlon strap through mine, the gap is that small.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Yep, I saw that. But thats your communication with the seller, right?
> I meant Dispute in AliEx where they get involved. I haven't done it ever, just asking


I couldn't do that, as I'd already had the watch a while before I got my Diamond Selector 2 to be able to test it. 
I've used the dispute feature a couple of times before though. It's been really good, and quick too. Far better than eBay's system.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> There is no real, concrete proof that Parnis is not a real brand. It's all speculation from everything I've seen.


Well proof or no proof, there is enough proof of shops selling the wrong combinations of parts, where others do. The assembly is definitely different between many shops. Some always sell the Blackbay with blue crown tube colour, no matter the bezel colour, some have these always matching. That's just one (but very clear) example.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> Well proof or no proof, there is enough proof of shops selling the wrong combinations of parts, where others do. The assembly is definitely different between many shops. Some always sell the Blackbay with blue crown tube colour, no matter the bezel colour, some have these always matching. That's just one (but very clear) example.


Here is the FAQ from the Parnis Watch Co. official website:

FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS
We manufacture 2 categories of watches:

1) AUTHENTIC which is sold exclusively through Retail and our official website (PARNIS.ORG)

2) REPLICA which is offered through Distributors and online Resellers (eBay, Amazon, Etc.)

We manufacture different qualities of products depending on the requests and budget of our clients.

It is important to recognize that PARNIS WATCH CO. is primarily a Business to Business (B2B) company, which means that over 90% of our revenue comes from Corporate Clients and Multinational Brands, who select us as their Manufacturing Partner.

You can get a better grasp on the main differences between both qualities by checking the image below:

Why 2 different Qualities?
As pointed out earlier, we manufacture different qualities of products depending on the requests and budget of our clients.

While some brands demand High Quality Standards and Materials, other Clients or Resellers simply prefer to sell cheaper products which is more suitable for their local market.

As a result of this manufacturing experience, we are able to sell our own branded products with a similar strategy, and gladly fulfill both ends of the market.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

Will I notice a difference between the AUTHENTIC / REPLICA models?
Yes. There is obviously a significant difference in quality between both models, which is also reflected on the final price.

In case you opt for a 'Replica' model (which is sold exclusively through our online Distributors & Resellers) we would strongly encourage you to double check the identity of the reseller -and its claims- before making the purchase.

We are not responsible, in any way, shape or form, for the misconduct of online Resellers and Distributors, neither do we refund or provide assistance on watches that were not bought through our official wesbite (PARNIS.ORG).

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

DISCOUNT POLICY
All our products are sold at wholesale price and for that reason we have a No Discount Policy.

An exception to this policy will occur on previously announced days and special holidays, for a set limited period of time.

1) Under NO circumstance will any of our staff provide an individual Discount coupon.

2) No Discount above 10% on 1 item, or 15% on 2+ items, will ever be granted on ANY order, regardless of the amount purchased.

By placing an order through our official website you are guaranteed to get the cheapest price available online and retail for our Premium Collections.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

SHIPPING POLICY
We provide Free Express Shipping, worldwide.

A valid Tracking Code is provided with every order.

Each order is dispatched and shipped out within 48 hours from the moment the purchase is completed. 
You can expect your order to be delivered from 2 to 6 business days.

All orders are shipped out and delivered for Free by our Shipping Partner FedEx. 
(To certain countries or during eventual service disruptions, shipping is provided by DHL Express).

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

RETURN POLICY
Your satisfaction is critically important to us.

For that reason, we have a 14-Day Return Policy.

During this period, you are allowed to Return your product for a Refund or Exchange.

In this case, please contact your local Shipping Center to receive a Return Ticket:

USA, Canada, Central & South America
[email protected]
Europe
[email protected]
Middle East and Africa
[email protected]
Asia and Oceania
[email protected]

Due to our wholesale prices & Free Express Shipping offered on all orders, shipping labels are non-refundable.

Once you return your item, please provide us the Tracking Code of your package, so we can finalize the return process.

Please be aware that in order to receive a Refund (or Exchange), your product must be returned un-worn, un-damaged and with original Labels and packaging.

As soon as we receive your Item, a Refund / Exchange will be provided within 48 hours.

In case of an Exchange, a new Tracking Code will be provided within the same time (48 Hours).

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

WARRANTY
All watches sold through our official website (PARNIS.ORG) are covered with 24 Months Warranty.

Our 24 Months Warranty is Worldwide and starts from the date of delivery recorded on the Courier's Tracking Code.

Under no circumstance, shall PARNIS ® grant any sort of Warranty/Repair to watches purchased through a different channel other than our official website.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

100% SECURE CONNECTION
Every page on PARNIS.ORG is served through HTTPS secure protocol.

Your connection to our shop is encrypted with 128 bit encryption, and all information is transmitted via SSL secure servers.

To learn more information about the security of your connection to our website, you can simply click on the small green lock icon in the address bar of your browser next to the URL which starts with https.

100% SECURE CHECKOUT
In addition to using SSL secure connection, we use an added layer of security when it comes to making payments and your sensitive credit card information.

You have two options to pay for your purchase, both with highest security standards in the industry:

Credit Card: You can securely pay with your Credit Card via Stripe. Stripe is the worlds leading provider of credit card processing for online transactions. When you choose to pay with your Credit Card, you'll be presented with an overlay form to enter your card data, this form is being loaded directly from Stripe servers, not our website. For those of you who are a bit more technical, we use Stripe.js as an added layer of security.

We do not store any Credit Card data on our own server, as the whole process is conducted and handled on Stripe's Data centers.

Once you finalize the payment, Stripe will send an immediate confirmation to our servers with the last 4 digits of your credit card number, confirming the transaction and authorizing the prompt fulfillment of your order.

PayPal: You can also finalize your payment through PayPal, using a Credit Card or Debit Card (You don't have to create a PayPal account).

When choosing this method, you'll be redirected to PayPal website to complete the payment.

The whole payment process will take place on PayPal's own secure servers, which means that we do not collect any of your Personal, Credit or Debit Card information.

Once you've successfully finalize the purchase, PayPal will automatically redirect you back to our website to check the summary of your order.

Can I pay in my Local Currency?
Yes, you will be charged in your Local Currency and without any additional fee, either by your Credit Card provider or PayPal.

However, please keep in mind that for Accounting purposes, all Checkouts must be processed in the same standard currency (USD).

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

Do the prices include local TAX and VAT?
Yes. All prices displayed in our website are final, including Local & Export Taxes and VAT.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

Is the package shipped out as a 'Gift'?
Yes. All packages include a Customs Declaration which marks the order as a 'Gift'.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

Can I still purchase a Discontinued model or a different color combination not displayed online?
Yes. We still keep stock of most of our collections since 2005.

Over the past decade we have manufactured thousands of different designs and different color combinations, and therefore it is impossible to display them all in our website.

However, if you you have found a photo of an old PARNIS design, or simply would like to request a different color combination, please drop us an email at [email protected] and we will follow up on your request within 24 hours.

Does PARNIS ship Worldwide?
Yes. We provide FREE SHIPPING WORLDWIDE, meaning 200+ countries and to all remote locations covered by FedEx.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

Does PARNIS sell directly to Consumers (B2C)?
Yes. PARNIS has been selling directly to consumers since its inception (2005).

While our core mission has always been Manufacturing for big corporate Clients, the fact that we have been selling directly to the end Customer for so long has been incredibly beneficial to our company.

By selling at wholesale prices directly to the Consumer, our brand has become recognizable all over the world, which has brought us more clients and brand awareness than we can possibly have achieved otherwise.

In the past several months we have also increased our efforts to expand our brand and become ever more in touch with our clients, by creating a Customer Support Team which is available 24/7 for both Corporate & Individual customers.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

Why publishing Edited and Non-Edited Photos?
We receive hundreds of requests every week for additional photos of our timepieces, in different angles and under different lighting.

In order to accommodate all these requests in the most efficient way, we are consistently adding 'Non-Edited' photos to the standard 'Photoshopped' image of each product.

We hope this can provide our customers with a more real impression on the color and detail of our watches.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

Can I buy an 'Audemars Piguet Royal Oak' homage watch?
No.

The "Royal Oak" design is copyrighted and a registered Trademark by Audemars Piguet®.

Any Re-seller or Website selling this type of watches is selling a counterfeit product and therefore should be immediately reported to the local authorities.

Under no circumstance does PARNIS® sell or promote products from any other brand, other than its own.

Please be aware that fraudulent Resellers are usually also associated with online scams and other fraudulent activities, so we would strongly advise you to avoid any kind of transaction with these type of entities and/or organizations.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

Copyright, Trademark and Intellectual Property?
PARNIS WATCH CO. does not, under any circumstance, violate International Trademarks, Copyrights or Intellectual Property, on any of its models.

Our timepieces pay homage to existing iconic watches, without replicating Copyrights, Trademarks, or any other existing Intellectual Property on Branding or Design.

For further inquiries on this matter please email us at [email protected]

CUSTOMER SERVICE
For general enquiries, please email us at: 
[email protected]
[email protected] (Mrs. Lisa Cheung)
[email protected] (Mrs. Maggy Zhao)
[email protected] (Mrs. Vivi Yang)
[email protected] (Mrs. Amy Chen)

For inquiries related to product customization, please email us at:
[email protected] 
[email protected] (Mrs. Catherine Ming)
[email protected] (Mr. Ken Chow)
[email protected] (Mrs. Daisy Yao)

For technical support, please email us at: 
[email protected]
[email protected] (Mr. David Wong)
[email protected] (Mr. Jerry Ho)
[email protected] (Mr. Kevin Lu)
[email protected] (Mrs. Suzie Wang)

To confirm the identity of an online reseller or distributor, please email us at:
[email protected]
[email protected] (Mrs. Vivian Li) 
[email protected] (Mrs. Alison Tsui)

For matters related to Watch Servicing, Repairs or Returns, please email us to your local Support Center:

USA, Canada, Central & South America
[email protected]
Europe
[email protected]
Middle East and Africa
[email protected]
Asia and Oceania
[email protected]

Business Hours (local time):

Monday to Friday: 9:00 am - 6:00 pm
Saturday: 9:00 am - 1:00 pm
Sunday and Local Holidays: Closed

BUSINESS CENTER
For quotations & business related matters, please email us at: 
[email protected]
[email protected] (Mr. Ken Chow) 
[email protected] (Mrs. Catherine Ming)
[email protected] (Mrs. Daisy Yao)

For new orders exceeding a minimum order quantity (MOQ) of 500 units, please email us at: 
[email protected]
[email protected] (Mr. Zhang)
[email protected] (Mrs. Daisy Yao)

For inquiries on our affiliate program, please email us at:
[email protected] 
[email protected] (Mrs. Vivian Li) 
[email protected] (Mrs. Alison Tsui)

For wholesale distribution & 'Dropshipping', please email us at:
[email protected]
[email protected] (Mrs. Vivian Li) 
[email protected] (Mrs. Alison Tsui)

For press & social media enquiries, please email us at: 
[email protected] 
[email protected] (Mrs. Candy Wu)
[email protected] (Mrs. Amy Chen)

For other business opportunities, please email us at: 
[email protected] 
[email protected] (Mr. Ken Chow)
[email protected] (Mrs. Catherine Ming)
[email protected] (Mrs. Daisy Yao)


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Are you sure you didn't miss something?
A simple link to the site would suffice... 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Aeryn said:


> Are you sure you didn't miss something?
> A simple link to the site would suffice...
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


You should've quoted his post!


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I couldn't do that, as I'd already had the watch a while before I got my Diamond Selector 2 to be able to test it.
> I've used the dispute feature a couple of times before though. It's been really good, and quick too. Far better than eBay's system.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


AliEx "Open dispute" did the trick.
I was following up directly with the seller since last two days and didn't receive any response. Today opened a dispute and right after an hour, got a message from the seller that he is ready to replace the Sapphire one for me. 
Not sure how this will work (guess I have to bear the posting charges ), but lets see I will keep posting here.

thanks No1VIPER!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my Guanqin GJ16022 today. It was a little dirty under the plastic, but after a quick wipe down it looks good. The stainless steel bracelet isn't the best quality. The finishing on the end links is a little rough. Anyway I knew I was going to swap it out for the black vintage style leather one.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1111 watch heart rate monitor+pedometer ~14$






Check here https://www.gearbest.com/skmei-_gear/?lkid=16904445


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Le_Zouave said:


> View attachment 13698721
> 
> I received the Cadisen Diamond 2 days ago. I put a 20mm Eulit perlon strap.
> The sapphire dome is really nice but the star is the Miyota 9015. The rotor don't make too much noise.
> ...


Did you not get the "Certificate of Gem Identification I got with mine - its obviously priceless....


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, long post or not, there you have it, that's at least first hand proof that you get different qualities with a Parnis, depending on where you buy it. Stays a bad example of experience with Chinese watches, especially when bought from Amazon, eBay, Ali express or the like...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

JustUK said:


> Did you not get the "Certificate of Gem Identification I got with mine - its obviously priceless....


You should frame it and put it on the wall!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my Guanqin GJ16022 today. It was a little dirty under the plastic, but after a quick wipe down it looks good. The stainless steel bracelet isn't the best quality. The finishing on the end links is a little rough. Anyway I knew I was going to swap it out for the black vintage style leather one.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Maybe I'll buy one myself. Still undecided if Guanqin or Sangdo. My dream is the black Seagull Omega homage, but it's really hard to find. Does the watch feels cheap? Is the movement a DG2813?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Maybe I'll buy one myself. Still undecided if Guanqin or Sangdo. My dream is the black Seagull Omega homage, but it's really hard to find. Does the watch feels cheap? Is the movement a DG2813?


Apart from the bracelet end links being a little rough, the build quality good. As far the movement, I'm not sure. Hopefully someone like Houston will be able to tell from the picture I posted.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Does anybody know for sure if Taobao ships abroad (Europe) ? I don't seem to find the shipment page even if I use Chromium translation. San Martin's shop is great! ;-)
https://shop159812264.world.taobao.com/index.htm


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Does anybody know for sure if Taobao ships abroad (Europe) ? I don't seem to find the shipment page even if I use Chromium translation. San Martin's shop is great! ;-)
> https://shop159812264.world.taobao.com/index.htm


Domestic shipping only AFAIK


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

JustUK said:


> Did you not get the "Certificate of Gem Identification I got with mine - its obviously priceless....
> 
> View attachment 13701029
> 
> ...


Noooooooooo..... I didn't get it.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Grabbed one of the new Corgeut jobs. The case has a nice slim profile so it sits low on the wrist. The size looks/feels like 39mm, so the 41mm stated in the listing probably includes the crown. Screw down crown. 20mm lugs. The included strap was very nice, but tan, and I had a matching orange Heuer-style laying around...


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Grabbed one of the new Corgeut jobs. The case has a nice slim profile so it sits low on the wrist. The size looks/feels like 39mm, so the 41mm stated in the listing probably includes the crown. Screw down crown. 20mm lugs. The included strap was very nice, but tan, and I had a matching orange Heuer-style laying around...
> 
> View attachment 13701389


Hi ,
How much did you buy this watch?
Also can you send us a link?


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Le_Zouave said:


> Noooooooooo..... I didn't get it.


Yours must obviously be a fake then ;-)

Actually there's a batch of these with the words "24 Jewels Automatic" in place of "Diamond Automatic", I prefer the 24 jewels reference, there's some pics on some of the buyer reviews. Still haven't decided on the right strap for mine - it's currently sitting on a MKS Blue NATO, but I'm thinking a blue leather might suit better.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

panos_ioannou said:


> Hi ,
> How much did you buy this watch?
> Also can you send us a link?


I bought from "Selling watches" store, and it was on sale for around $90. The orange markers and hands do not photograph well - they look crisp and much nicer in person. Here is a link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brushed-41mm-white-dial-orange-marks-sapphire-glass-21-jewels-MIYOTA-Automatic-men-watch/32951269248.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dDwGd6q


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

Thank a lot my friend !


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I bought from "Selling watches" store, and it was on sale for around $90. The orange markers and hands do not photograph well - they look crisp and much nicer in person. Here is a link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Brushed-41mm-white-dial-orange-marks-sapphire-glass-21-jewels-MIYOTA-Automatic-men-watch/32951269248.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dDwGd6q


Oops another question:
Do you know the movement?
Is it a Miyota 8215?


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

My latest acquisition also has diamonds on the dial. A Cadisen C1033 in black.















I'm in agreement with some other posters, that the quality is fantastic - it's a really nice feeling watch, well put together, gaining about 4 secs per day. 
Only downside is that it hasn't got sapphire, but the domed crystal really does it for me. :-!

I'll just need to be careful with it.

Currently on a cheap Ali seatbelt NATO which I prefer to the metal bracelet.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

panos_ioannou said:


> Oops another question:
> Do you know the movement?
> Is it a Miyota 8215?


It has the same 21 jewel Miyota as show in the listing. The listing says 821A. I don't know if it is different than a 8215.


----------



## panos_ioannou (Sep 19, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> It has the same 21 jewel Miyota as show in the listing. The listing says 821A. I don't know if it is different than a 8215.


I have read that it's the same as 8215, just better decorated. No hacking also, exactly the same


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have no idea if this is an actual tourbillon, whether the dial is actually enamel, and I seriously doubt 24K gold is involved at all. But it sure looks pretty. About $475 with coupons.

http://tiny.cc/u73j1y


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

JustUK said:


> My latest acquisition also has diamonds on the dial. A Cadisen C1033 in black.
> 
> I'm in agreement with some other posters, that the quality is fantastic - it's a really nice feeling watch, well put together, gaining about 4 secs per day.
> Only downside is that it hasn't got sapphire, but the domed crystal really does it for me. :-!
> ...


Recently got the blue one. Fantastic watch. Not a huge fan of the diamonds but they are tolerable and kinda fit the watch. Much prefer it on the bracelet though, the quality is very good.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have no idea if this is an actual tourbillon, whether the dial is actually enamel, and I seriously doubt 24K gold is involved at all. But it sure looks pretty. About $475 with coupons.
> 
> http://tiny.cc/u73j1y
> 
> ...


Definitely a real tourbillon, but I'm not sure which specific brand/movement.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Does anybody know for sure if Taobao ships abroad (Europe) ? I don't seem to find the shipment page even if I use Chromium translation. San Martin's shop is great! ;-)
> https://shop159812264.world.taobao.com/index.htm


TaoBao and TMall are normally set up for domestic shipping only. To buy from them outside China, you need a TaoBao agent. There are additional charges and shipping costs, and most require an account with a balance of funds. Your location and buying habits will determine which one is best, because all of them have different pricing schedules on commissions and shipping costs.

The San Martin Store has an option to ship "overseas", that I haven't seen before. The Chinese government heavily subsidizes export shipping, making it almost free for many PRC businesses. AliExpress is designed as the outward facing retail website of the Aibaba family, but many TaoBao sellers don't have an AliExpress store.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have no idea if this is an actual tourbillon, whether the dial is actually enamel, and I seriously doubt 24K gold is involved at all. But it sure looks pretty. About $475 with coupons.
> 
> http://tiny.cc/u73j1y
> 
> View attachment 13701491


That's a real tourbillon alright!


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have no idea if this is an actual tourbillon, whether the dial is actually enamel, and I seriously doubt 24K gold is involved at all. But it sure looks pretty. About $475 with coupons.
> 
> http://tiny.cc/u73j1y
> 
> ...


At that price it's almost worth picking one up for the price just to have in your collection, I honestly thought that the starting price of a tourbillon was the thick end of $1000


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Very artistic style too! Open heart watches are not for me though, but to those who like it, get it!

Anybody ever picked up a Berny watch?



























That last one is pretty expensive, but apparently an homage of the Halios Holotype, which is apparently pretty rare.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have no idea if this is an actual tourbillon, whether the dial is actually enamel, and I seriously doubt 24K gold is involved at all. But it sure looks pretty. About $475 with coupons.
> 
> http://tiny.cc/u73j1y
> 
> ...


That is not a real tourbillon, but a carousel, as you can see by the little gear tooth wheel at the margin (more clearly in the last photo, between 6 and 7 hours). 
Just think of it as a little fenris wheel. The principle is the same.
It emulates a tourbillon, by a full rotation every minute, like a real one.
Well, some people may say: if it looks like a tourbillon and moves like a tourbillon, then it must be a tourbillon.
It is spectacular, however, for the money. You can find a ton of videos on youtube.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Okay okay, I was a bit too fast there, it's a carousel, spectacular at the price nonetheless! Both are equally nice and pretty much equally valuable.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just received my Starking AM0242 (Rooster watch). It's really a pretty watch. Too bad it doesn't work, AT ALL! Another DOA Starking.

I have hand wound it, and I can hear the autowinder working, but NO JOY on the second hand moving, no balance wheel action or ticking.

I'm glad I bought it off Amazon.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> Very artistic style too! Open heart watches are not for me though, but to those who like it, get it!
> 
> Anybody ever picked up a Berny watch?
> 
> ...


I have a Berny AM7068. Nice watch that cost me about $35 on a really good sale. From what I can tell, it's made od 304 stainless, not 316L. The movement is a Sea-Gull TY2806 (undecorated ST1612).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> That is not a real tourbillon, but a carousel, as you can see by the little gear tooth wheel at the margin (more clearly in the last photo, between 6 and 7 hours).
> Just think of it as a little fenris wheel. The principle is the same.
> It emulates a tourbillon, by a full rotation every minute, like a real one.
> Well, some people may say: if it looks like a tourbillon and moves like a tourbillon, then it must be a tourbillon.
> It is spectacular, however, for the money. You can find a ton of videos on youtube.


I thought, as of 2016, only Blancpain had managed to place a carrousel movement in a wristwatch (and even they call it a tourbillon)? Does it make sense that such a unique movement is available in a $500 Chinese watch, when Blancpain charges six figures for their carrousels? What Chinese company makes a carrousel movement?






*What is the Difference Between a Tourbillon and a Carrousel?*

If I understand the difference correctly, a carrousel is driven by a fixed gear from a second powertrain, where a tourbillon is powered off the escapement. The only small gear I see rotates with the rest of the complication.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> TaoBao and TMall are normally set up for domestic shipping only. To buy from them outside China, you need a TaoBao agent. There are additional charges and shipping costs, and most require an account with a balance of funds. Your location and buying habits will determine which one is best, because all of them have different pricing schedules on commissions and shipping costs.
> 
> The San Martin Store has an option to ship "overseas", that I haven't seen before. The Chinese government heavily subsidizes export shipping, making it almost free for many PRC businesses. AliExpress is designed as the outward facing retail website of the Aibaba family, but many TaoBao sellers don't have an AliExpress store.


I have bought off TaoBao but from a small shop I bought before on Ali. In a way I could refer myself as a previous customer and they have helped me complete the sale on TaoBao.
No agents involved but a lot of emails exchanged and sometimes it felt a bit like stumbling in the dark.
Mind you I did pay almost 30% over the price of items in shipping but I have ordered a lot of stuff so the package is heavy, I do not think a few watch would be that expensive for shipping.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

304 is very magnetic, you should be able to tell that way. Sorry to hear about another SK DOA...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm not sure if T-Mall currently ships to Australia, but I know we used to be able to buy mobile phones and accessories.

Taobao does indeed ship directly to Australia, the buyer just needs to be able to jump through the language hoops. You can check if your country has a Taobao portal in the top right-hand corner of the website. Of course the seller needs to have international chipping as an option. My Chinese friend buys from there all the time.










HoustonReal said:


> TaoBao and TMall are normally set up for domestic shipping only. To buy from them outside China, you need a TaoBao agent. There are additional charges and shipping costs, and most require an account with a balance of funds. Your location and buying habits will determine which one is best, because all of them have different pricing schedules on commissions and shipping costs.
> 
> The San Martin Store has an option to ship "overseas", that I haven't seen before. The Chinese government heavily subsidizes export shipping, making it almost free for many PRC businesses. AliExpress is designed as the outward facing retail website of the Aibaba family, but many TaoBao sellers don't have an AliExpress store.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> 304 is very magnetic, you should be able to tell that way. Sorry to hear about another SK DOA...


https://www.greenwoodmagnetics.com/...fference-between-304-and-316-stainless-steel/

"304 stainless steel contains chromium (min. 18%), and nickel (min. 8%). It is an austenite steel and is *only slightly responsive to magnetic fields*."​
_As both 316 and 304 stainless steels are austenitic, when they cool, the iron remains in the form of austenite (gamma iron), a phase of iron which is nonmagnetic. The different phases of solid iron correspond to different crystal structures. In other alloys of steel, this high-temperature phase of iron transforms to a magnetic phase when the metal cools. The presence of nickel in the stainless steel alloys stabilizes austenite against this phase transition as the alloy cools to room temperature. This corresponds to a somewhat larger magnetic susceptibility than we might expect for other nonmagnetic materials, but is still well below what might be considered magnetic.

However, this does not mean that you should expect to measure such a low susceptibility on any item of 304 or 316 stainless steel that you encounter. Any process which can change the crystal structure of stainless steel can cause austenite to be converted to the ferromagnetic martensite or ferrite forms of iron. These processes include cold working and welding. It is also possible for austenite to spontaneously convert to martensite at low temperatures. To complicate matters further, the magnetic properties of these alloys depend on the alloy composition. Within the allowed ranges of variation of Ni and Cr, significant differences in magnetic properties may be observed for a given alloy._​
(304 stainless steel has different formulations. Common stainless flatware is 304, and often comes in 18/8 and 18/10 variants with 18% Nickel, and 8% or %10 Chromium.)

My Berny is slightly attracted to a magnet, less than my Croton, but more than my Invicta.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

//edit: Nevermind. Arguing about what constitutes a "tourbillon" is pointless.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

FattMatt said:


> At that price it's almost worth picking one up for the price just to have in your collection, I honestly thought that the starting price of a tourbillon was the thick end of $1000


My son was born under the Chinese Year of the Dragon -- apparently a big deal in China.

I could get one, enjoy it, and then hand it over to him when he's an adult, if he wants it.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Hey guys, do you know any watches on Ali that might resemble this style? 
Steel case with a white/silver/cream dial, straight indices, moonphase subdial (doesn't have to be real moonphase, 24h dial with moon face is fine too). Would be cool if it doubled as a date subdial. Quartz or automatic, doesn't matter.


----------



## karlenko123 (Jun 21, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> Grabbed one of the new Corgeut jobs. The case has a nice slim profile so it sits low on the wrist. The size looks/feels like 39mm, so the 41mm stated in the listing probably includes the crown. Screw down crown. 20mm lugs. The included strap was very nice, but tan, and I had a matching orange Heuer-style laying around...
> 
> View attachment 13701389


Wow, really nice find! Congrat!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

konax said:


> Hey guys, do you know any watches on Ali that might resemble this style?
> Steel case with a white/silver/cream dial, straight indices, moonphase subdial (doesn't have to be real moonphase, 24h dial with moon face is fine too). Would be cool if it doubled as a date subdial. Quartz or automatic, doesn't matter.


If you can slide on the straight index requirement, check out the Lobinni 160133 ($70 quartz) or 16012 ($200 auto)

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

BalooSD said:


> If you can slide on the straight index requirement, check out the Lobinni 160133 ($70 quartz) or 16012 ($200 auto)
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That auto looks pretty close, a bit expensive though. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll keep searching.


----------



## sh333 (Mar 17, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> So they in essence offered to refund your money if you want through the proper process - and you are upset about that :roll: o|o|
> 
> There are reasons why you would need to follow the proper process to get a refund. It is not hard to do


No, that is not the main reason for my being p*ssed off but thanks for the smug, offhand judgement. The fact that they strung me along with lies and deceit for quite some time is what bothered me. If they did not have stock or for whatever other idiotic reason could not ship the item that I paid for, then they could have easily been upfront about it and refunded me and I could have avoided the further bull#$%^ of having to wait thru the formal dispute process.

How that was somehow unclear to you based on what I wrote is somewhat beyond me so i guess this is me judging you right back. For a minute, i forgot that there is no such thing as a forum with forum trolls.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

konax said:


> That auto looks pretty close, a bit expensive though. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll keep searching.


Np. Also check out the Reef Tiger RGA1928

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Brightling007 said:


> Very artistic style too! Open heart watches are not for me though, but to those who like it, get it!
> 
> Anybody ever picked up a Berny watch?
> 
> That last one is pretty expensive, but apparently an homage of the Halios Holotype, which is apparently pretty rare.


"Firstime" ????? Chinese branding is the worst. Ruins a very nice looking homage.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I lost track of who posted the link to the taobao store of the San Martins (apologies for not giving credit), but it's interesting reading. Unfortunately as with many websites these days, there's quite a lot of text rendered in images and unavailable (currently) to machine translation. It is cool though that San Martin give Sinn credit for the design of their T1 clone. Most cloners aren't so bold/polite/shameless (unsure of the correct adjective):











Brightling007 said:


> Well proof or no proof, there is enough proof of shops selling the wrong combinations of parts, where others do. The assembly is definitely different between many shops. Some always sell the Blackbay with blue crown tube colour, no matter the bezel colour, some have these always matching. That's just one (but very clear) example.


Given so many people have claimed to know who the true Parnis is or indeed to be the true Parnis, and given how many of those claims conflict, I don't think the question even has any relevance anymore. If there is a real Parnis, they've lost control of their brand, and from what I've seen, even the best weren't such great watches to start with.

Speaking of which . . .



BalooSD said:


> Here is the FAQ from the Parnis Watch Co. official website:


Case in point.

There have been several claimants in recent years to being the "official" Parnis. At this point, after so many years of so many different quality makers under the Parnis banner, if there actually is one true Parnis, and the others who claim to be official or who make no claims at all are all charlatans and liars, how would the official brand prove itself to be official? Anyone can throw together a bunch of words, names, and email addresses, and several have. If this (or any other) particular Parnis is the true Parnis, my three pieces of advice would be 1) hire your own designers instead of producing nothing but clones (a personal taste), 2) use China's nascent IP protections to sue the imposters out of the market (for great justice!), and 3) change your name to something that both distances yourselves from the myriad of horrible watches sold under the Parnis name and which is also more approachable to the international English-speaking market (a practical concern).

(I don't make sport of the Parnis name myself - except in the context of the large number of awful watches that bear that name - but sooner or later any thread about Parnis makes light of the name.)



HoustonReal said:


> I just received my Starking AM0242 (Rooster watch). It's really a pretty watch. Too bad it doesn't work, AT ALL! Another DOA Starking.


Wow. Sorry for your bad luck, and hope the seller makes it right for you. I was very interested in acquiring and examining a 4 Hz evolution of the excellent Chinese hacking evolutions of the 8215, but given the numerous DOA and soon-expired reports I've lately seen here and in f72, I am glad that I never got around to ordering one. Seems I may have dodged a bullet.



HoustonReal said:


> I have a Berny AM7068. Nice watch that cost me about $35 on a really good sale. From what I can tell, it's made od 304 stainless, not 316L. The movement is a Sea-Gull TY2806 (undecorated ST1612).


That combination of case, dial, and hands - with its distinctive charachteristic of having lume only on the seconds hand - has been available under several brands. The one I owned was branded for the North American-based boutique brand Cadence and houses a Miyota 8215. It was a decent watch, but I never wore it and gave it away at the last DFW f71 GTG. Any idea who actually makes it?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The First Time crown guards are somewhat amusing.



Brightling007 said:


> View attachment 13701637


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> https://www.greenwoodmagnetics.com/...fference-between-304-and-316-stainless-steel/
> 
> "304 stainless steel contains chromium (min. 18%), and nickel (min. 8%). It is an austenite steel and is *only slightly responsive to magnetic fields*."​
> _As both 316 and 304 stainless steels are austenitic, when they cool, the iron remains in the form of austenite (gamma iron), a phase of iron which is nonmagnetic. The different phases of solid iron correspond to different crystal structures. In other alloys of steel, this high-temperature phase of iron transforms to a magnetic phase when the metal cools. The presence of nickel in the stainless steel alloys stabilizes austenite against this phase transition as the alloy cools to room temperature. This corresponds to a somewhat larger magnetic susceptibility than we might expect for other nonmagnetic materials, but is still well below what might be considered magnetic.
> ...


I was speaking out of experience with claimed 304 exhaust parts, and they do heavily respond to a magnet. This may well be yet another completely different alloy.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

baczajka said:


> "Firstime" ????? Chinese branding is the worst. Ruins a very nice looking homage.


Totally agree, plus the funny "crown guards".. The only slightly interesting one would be the Halios Holotype, but I've asked the seller about the movement, and it is a 8215, which just doesn' t belong in this price range.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

A couple of updates about my Guanqin GJ16022. Which I received from Ali yesterday. It turns out it's not sapphire crystal. I immediately opened a dispute last night, showing a picture of it being tested with the Diamond Selector 2. I woke up this morning to find it resolved  I opted to just get a partial refund of £12 ($15). As that's about the price of sapphire crystal on its own from Ali. So I thought that would be a fair amount. Obviously Ali agreed.

Ideally I would have preferred for it to have sapphire crystal, but considering the price I've paid for it now, I can't really complain too much. After the refund I will have paid £17 ($21.60).

The other watch I've found to not have sapphire crystal is my other recent buy from Gearbest. The Guanqin GJ16106. I did the same thing as with the Ali watch. I sent a picture, and explained it wasn't sapphire as described. I woke up this morning to find a message from Gearbest saying that they need the code of the outer packaging (which I obviously don't have anymore). They also said they need a video showing the defect. I've stated that the video would be the same as the picture and also included screenshots of other peoples reviews stating it doesn't have sapphire crystal. So I'm waiting for a response to that now. 
They also strangely asked what other steps I'd taken to resolve the issue. We'll seeing as you can't directly contact sellers on Gearbest, I told them that this was all I had done.

I don't hold out much hope for getting a satisfactory outcome to the Gearbest dispute. The whole system just isn't anywhere near as good as that of Ali. I've had a use Ali's dispute system a few times now, and each time it's been really quick and simple. Depending on how the Gearbest dispute goes I may end up steering clear of Gearbest in the future, and just sticking with Ali.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> That combination of case, dial, and hands - with its distinctive charachteristic of having lume only on the seconds hand - has been available under several brands. The one I owned was branded for the North American-based boutique brand Cadence and houses a Miyota 8215. It was a decent watch, but I never wore it and gave it away at the last DFW f71 GTG. Any idea who actually makes it?


Mondaine. It's the official Swiss Railways watch: https://www.mondaine.com/watches/official-swiss-railways-watch.html


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

How cheap can they go??

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/xin...lgo_pvid=2cf6bba8-72e8-4e3d-bb21-d47da7e31cf7


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> How cheap can they go??
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/xin...lgo_pvid=2cf6bba8-72e8-4e3d-bb21-d47da7e31cf7


How about this? 

Mens Business Watches Top Brand Luxury Fashion Men's Steel Belt Analog Sport Quartz Military Wrist Watch relogio masculino

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cV87vSu1









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

sh333 said:


> In a nutshell, they never shipped the watch. when i inquired as to why, they claimed it was because of strike action with Canada post (CP is still not on strike despite discussion of possible strike action at some point). This is total BS as i have gotten numerous other Ali packages during the same time frame. When pressed they then tried to get me to pay more for shipping despite there being no framework in place for me to pay more (not that i would have). Finally, when i gave up, they would not refund me until i went thru the formal dispute process with Ali.
> 
> Their customer service is a joke at best and given some of the recent complaints in terms of quality, i am going to avoid ordering any more Starking items going forward out of principle. YMMV.


Sh333, I'm sorry for your bad experience. Days ago on Alix I read a warning about an alleged CP strike. Maybe there's a commercial war going on between Canada and China.

I've been lucky with Starking customer care. My watch came with a loose clasp pin.









After an exchange of emails, they decided to send me a new butterfly clasp. They've just given me the tracking number.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> How about this?
> 
> Mens Business Watches Top Brand Luxury Fashion Men's Steel Belt Analog Sport Quartz Military Wrist Watch relogio masculino
> 
> ...


Ha hahahaha,that bracelet finishing!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Ha hahahaha,that bracelet finishing!!
> 
> View attachment 13702855


That's top quality rolled stainless steel there. Like you get on Seiko's 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> AliEx "Open dispute" did the trick.
> I was following up directly with the seller since last two days and didn't receive any response. Today opened a dispute and right after an hour, got a message from the seller that he is ready to replace the Sapphire one for me.
> Not sure how this will work (guess I have to bear the posting charges ), but lets see I will keep posting here.
> 
> thanks No1VIPER!


Update on the dispute.
AliEx has closed the dispute with partial payment but seller has contacted me and said that, if I can ship the watch, he will replace with Sapphire. I have asked for $20 (which probably is higher I suppose)
I understand that if I have to send the watch then I have to bear the shipping cost and, it will almost take a month (approx. 15 + 15 days).
I am fine to accept the partial refund because that means, it will cost me $35. On the other hand, I am bit tempted to get a one with Sapphire. 
What do you suggest, anyone with experience on returns?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

This might not apply to you, but for around ten dollars you can buy a crystal press and replacing it is usually not too hard. I would personally opt for getting a sapphire crystal sent over. That, because me experiences with shipping stuff to China is 100% horrible.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Update on the dispute.
> AliEx has closed the dispute with partial payment but seller has contacted me and said that, if I can ship the watch, he will replace with Sapphire. I have asked for $20 (which probably is higher I suppose)
> I understand that if I have to send the watch then I have to bear the shipping cost and, it will almost take a month (approx. 15 + 15 days).
> I am fine to accept the partial refund because that means, it will cost me $35. On the other hand, I am bit tempted to get a one with Sapphire.
> What do you suggest, anyone with experience on returns?


I've not got experience with returns. I've always avoided them when it comes to China. You could always take the partial refund, and use that money to buy sapphire and try replacing it yourself, if you're feeling brave.

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've not got experience with returns. I've always avoided them when it comes to China. You could always take the partial refund, and use that money to buy sapphire and try replacing it yourself, if you're feeling brave.
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk





Brightling007 said:


> This might not apply to you, but for around ten dollars you can buy a crystal press and replacing it is usually not too hard. I would personally opt for getting a sapphire crystal sent over. That, because me experiences with shipping stuff to China is 100% horrible.


Thanks!
Am a novice in this so, I'd rather settle with partial refund. Guess its not a bad price for this watch at 35 bucks


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's top quality rolled stainless steel there. Like you get on Seiko's
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Wish if its width was 20mm


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mougino said:


> Mondaine. It's the official Swiss Railways watch: https://www.mondaine.com/watches/official-swiss-railways-watch.html


No, I mean *exactly* that case, that dial, and those hands, untapered hour and minutes with the skinny counterballanced seconds hand with its distinctive pip of lume all alone in an otherwise lumeless dial.  It has been available under several brands with both original and Chinese-evolved Miyota 8215 movements and clearly comes from someone's catalog. I'm curious whose.

I'm quite aware of the Mondaine, BTW, and while the designer of this watch may very well have been influenced by Mondaine or directly by the Swiss clock, if you'd ever seen one in person, you'd know it looks quite different. The case is vaguely similar to one particular seemingly rare brushed-bezel Mondaine automatic variant with a barrel-shaped yet still lugged case (most barrel-shaped Mondaine automatics are lugless, and the quartz models are far thinner), but the dial in person is unmistakably different even to people familiar with that rare (today at least) Mondaine. The very different hands of the Mondaine are arguably the most distinctive elements of the dial, Mondaine hour indices are all equally long and of lower aspect ratio, and the Mondaine's minute indices are far thicker for a far bolder effect. If it was an attempt at a Mondaine clone, it was a very bad one, looking nothing like the original.



Brightling007 said:


> How cheap can they go??


Don't forget shipping. My spreadsheet shows the least I ever paid for a watch was $1.07 shipped for an analog quartz girls' watch I bought off Ebay for a niece. b-)



No1VIPER said:


> That's top quality rolled stainless steel there. Like you get on Seiko's


Also Vostok, and, long ago, some much ritzier watches like the Orfina Porsche Design chronograph. :-d


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

So I just received the Peter Lee explorer II homage. For 50 bucks it is alright, the bracelet complete crap lol the springs bars were forced in there 
The dial actually looks good though.

Has anyone anyone else ordered this? Want to to know if the GMT hand is actually adjustable or is it just there. I can't get it to move individually or adjust it.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

horhay86 said:


> Want to to know if the GMT hand is actually adjustable or is it just there. I can't get it to move individually or adjust it.


If you can post photographs of the movement, perhaps someone can identify it and determine if it simply has a 24-hour hand or if it's supposed to be a GMT but is broken.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

If it is a DG3804 the other thing that stands out is the date change. It starts to move a tiny fraction (barely noticeable) from 11:30PM to 11:59PM, but at 0:00 it flicks over instantly. So yeah, that goes FAST, whereas a DG2813 in most cases starts moving very visibly at around 11:15PM and at 11:55 it is almost 60% down to finally flick the last bit at 0:00. 

The GMT hand on the 3804 is set by turning the crown the other direction of the date quick setting.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought myself a San Martin Tiger Sharks! Yieeeee! And as soon as the 62MAS homage is back in stock, I might pick one of those up as well...


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> If you can post photographs of the movement, perhaps someone can identify it and determine if it simply has a 24-hour hand or if it's supposed to be a GMT but is broken.


Will do! I just order a tool caseback opener for these type of cover. I'm going to say it is broken since I hear a click opposite to when I change the date (same crown position).

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I bought myself a San Martin Tiger Sharks! Yieeeee! And as soon as the 62MAS homage is back in stock, I might pick one of those up as well...


Can I ask where you bought it? On Ebay there's a stunning Sharkey Tuna can + ST2130 (154€) , but I don't trust ebay's sellers https://www.ebay.it/itm/Sharkey-ST2130-Tuna-Can-Sport-Automatic-wristwatch-Japan-MarineMaster-Mens-200m/192642203966


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> Will do! I just order a tool caseback opener for these type of cover. I'm going to say it is broken since I hear a click opposite to when I change the date (same crown position).
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I've got a few sets of caseback openers, but the first thing I always grab that almost always works is my trusty old sticky ball. It's so nice because you know it will 100% never damage anything.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Ale De Alis said:


> Can I ask where you bought it? On Ebay there's a stunning Sharkey Tuna can + ST2130 (154€) , but I don't trust ebay's sellers https://www.ebay.it/itm/Sharkey-ST2130-Tuna-Can-Sport-Automatic-wristwatch-Japan-MarineMaster-Mens-200m/192642203966


Not sure if this is a real Sharkey or another copy of a copy. Notice the lack of shark logo and different caseback. 
The seller also has proper sharkey tunas for a bit higher price.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Can I ask where you bought it? On Ebay there's a stunning Sharkey Tuna can + ST2130 (154€) , but I don't trust ebay's sellers https://www.ebay.it/itm/Sharkey-ST2130-Tuna-Can-Sport-Automatic-wristwatch-Japan-MarineMaster-Mens-200m/192642203966


On aliexpress in the San Martin store. That price does sound a bit too good to be true, given what the movement alone already costs.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my Guanqin GJ16106 white dial version today. From Gearbest again... And again it's not got sapphire crystal. That's now both my blue and white dial versions bought from Gearbest that don't have sapphire crystal as advertised.

Does anyone else who has one of these have sapphire crystal on it? If so where did you buy it from?

Apart from it not having a sapphire crystal I'm happy with it though. Especially now I've got it on a blue suede strap. It matches the colour of the hands really well.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> I lost track of who posted the link to the taobao store of the San Martins (apologies for not giving credit), but it's interesting reading. Unfortunately as with many websites these days, *there's quite a lot of text rendered in images and unavailable (currently) to machine translation.*


Pro tip from hopeless TaoBao addict: Download Google Translate on your smartphone, add Chinese language pack, select the camera as Input and point the phone at your monitor. Voila! All images in Taobao magically translated and now you can buy more watches that you don't need


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

thedius said:


> Pro tip from hopeless TaoBao addict: Download Google Translate on your smartphone, add Chinese language pack, select the camera as Input and point the phone at your monitor. Voila! All images in Taobao magically translated and now you can buy more watches that you don't need


But you'd still need a Taobao agent, right? Which one is yours?


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> Ha hahahaha,that bracelet finishing!!
> 
> View attachment 13702855


Couldn't help but laugh, reminds me of a Seiko quartz watch I had years ago with a similarly bad bracelet. It was honestly horrible. Long since sold, I don't miss that jangly lightweight piece of junk haha.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

thedius said:


> Pro tip from hopeless TaoBao addict: Download Google Translate on your smartphone, add Chinese language pack, select the camera as Input and point the phone at your monitor. Voila! All images in Taobao magically translated and now you can buy more watches that you don't need


Good point, thanks. |> For some reason I always forget that Translate can do that until I'm trying to order from a restaurant menu in a language I can't read.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Ale De Alis said:


> But you'd still need a Taobao agent, right? Which one is yours?


Yes, unless you speak Chinese it is much easier using an agent. I started with Spreenow and while their service is decent, they charge 10% commission on the TaoBao price. For my last shipments I used SuperBuy and I am EXTREMELY happy with the results. They charge 0% commision on the Taobao price and supposedly make their profit from the better prices they get from shipping companies. I found shipping cost to be very low, especially by western world standards. So a watch from China would cost me about $13 to ship to Europe via regular China Post.

Another Pro tip: It is better to try and buy things from TaoBao that weight LESS than 2Kg because more than that and the shipping options are only EMS or DHL both of which are expensive compared to Regular China Post. Of course this isn't a problem with watches usually but if you want to buy a wooden watch box for example you can fall into this trap.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

sledgod said:


> Couldn't help but laugh, reminds me of a Seiko quartz watch I had years ago with a similarly bad bracelet. It was honestly horrible. Long since sold, I don't miss that jangly lightweight piece of junk haha.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I couldn't help picturing the poor workers probably had good intentions, but have their boss standing round yelling:"Stop right there! It has to stay cheap!"


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

One strong reason why I keep recommending San Martin watches to anybody, they come so well regulated! And stay that way. (some wqtches tend to 'bed in' more) I've got four of their watches now, number five coming up, and there are no exceptions and they are the watches I keep wearing.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> I've got a few sets of caseback openers, but the first thing I always grab that almost always works is my trusty old sticky ball. It's so nice because you know it will 100% never damage anything.


Not if sure if I'd use the sticky ball on the LTM 62MAS case back caseback. Check out the engraving! And it looks better in real life.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> One strong reason why I keep recommending San Martin watches to anybody, they come so well regulated! And stay that way. (some wqtches tend to 'bed in' more) I've got four of their watches now, number five coming up, and there are no exceptions and they are the watches I keep wearing.
> View attachment 13704281


Is that the SM 65 homage? If so, I'm going to nee more photos of that!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Techme said:


> Is the SM 65 homage? If so, I'm going to nee more photos of that!


Sure, it is such a nice watch to wear, as it wears super flat for a driver.









Here it is against an SKX for comparison...





















The rest is barely different from all the other Sharkeys, with the 3d shark logo on the caseback, excellent lume, amazing polishing job, great materials and finishing.... Need I say more?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Techme said:


> Not if sure if I'd use the sticky ball on the LTM 62MAS case back caseback. Check out the engraving! And it looks better in real life.
> 
> View attachment 13704299
> View attachment 13704301


You could only say that if you've never used a sticky ball, it sticks on anything, engraving or not.


----------



## rbesass (Dec 18, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> Sure, it is such a nice watch to wear, as it wears super flat for a driver.
> 
> View attachment 13704389
> 
> ...


I have been watching this one on the bay. What does it run on ali?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

JustUK said:


> My latest acquisition also has diamonds on the dial. A Cadisen C1033 in black.
> 
> View attachment 13701419
> View attachment 13701421
> ...


is it this strap? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...asual-Watch-Strap-Waterproof/32877152331.html
most of the nato straps on ali are thin buckle and thin nylon. This one seems rather thick and most importantly, rather cheap.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> You could only say that if you've never used a sticky ball, it sticks on anything, engraving or not.


I would just be concerned that it could damage some of the thinner, more detailed parts of the engraving. No doubt a ball would open it up though.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I have bought several of those for $1.65 which is absurd! Very comfortable and soft. The hardware is so, so, but it does the job without drama.



Le_Zouave said:


> is it this strap? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...asual-Watch-Strap-Waterproof/32877152331.html
> most of the nato straps on ali are thin buckle and thin nylon. This one seems rather thick and most importantly, rather cheap.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Is there a IWC portifino 8 day hand wind homage knocking around Ali?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My eye keeps going back to this pretty automatic pointer-date with what appears to be an actual moonphase. Purportedly has a sapphire crystal, but seems slightly pricey to me at $200 for a Seagull movement.

http://tiny.cc/0qyk1y


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My eye keeps going back to this pretty automatic pointer-date with what appears to be an actual moonphase. Purportedly has a sapphire crystal, but seems slightly pricey to me at $200 for a Seagull movement.
> 
> http://tiny.cc/0qyk1y
> 
> View attachment 13704873


I have the quartz version en route. My other Lobinni is top notch, sapphire mechanical chronograph for $200. Great brand.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Ha hahahaha,that bracelet finishing!!
> 
> View attachment 13702855


The name is as bad as "the sewer" watch.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

baczajka said:


> "Firstime" ????? Chinese branding is the worst. Ruins a very nice looking homage.


You have to be very gentle and take your time with this watch.


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> Sure, it is such a nice watch to wear, as it wears super flat for a driver.
> 
> View attachment 13704389
> 
> ...


Can you please give me an indication of price and where is best to buy? I'm very interested but not sure where is the best to start!

Nervous Aussie here lol

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

rbesass said:


> I have been watching this one on the bay. What does it run on ali?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, in the San Martin Watch Store on Aliexpress.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Techme said:


> I would just be concerned that it could damage some of the thinner, more detailed parts of the engraving. No doubt a ball would open it up though.


No way dude, jewelers also use it, just because it is impossible to hurt the metal.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sledgod said:


> Can you please give me an indication of price and where is best to buy? I'm very interested but not sure where is the best to start!
> 
> Nervous Aussie here lol
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Another Aussie here. Note: to view some of the watches on ebay you need to drop the '.au' from the web address. You will then see the .com site and more watches. Also, some are ETA and some have Seagull moevements.

Bronze version ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...=item3fa9b62373:g:a0EAAOSwqoxb-2Oa:rk:32:pf:0

Stainless ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/San-Martin...fe74581d:m:mYR5c0O1Su8-GMxB1rE32EQ:rk:21:pf:0

Stainless/bronze bezel Aliex: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...h-200-Water-Resistant-Bronze/32944091808.html

Stainless Aliexp: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...er-Resistant-Relojes/4505060_32923206227.html

If you order it tonight on ebay.com.au you get 10% off which covers the GST. Use the code *PRESENTS10*. Minimum spend AU $120.

T & C's: https://pages2.ebay.com.au/Buyer_coupons/presents10?_trkparms=&clkid=8728506474497654430


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

My 65 has the ST2130, because it is pointless to go for the gen ETA, it's not better.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Sure, it is such a nice watch to wear, as it wears super flat for a driver.
> 
> View attachment 13704389
> 
> ...


OK so this is a matter of taste, which according to some people I am sadly missing, but I would prefer the Seiko :-s

Sorry, I will go back into my hiding hole now and :-x

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> OK so this is a matter of taste, which according to some people I am sadly missing, but I would prefer the Seiko :-s
> 
> Sorry, I will go back into my hiding hole now and :-x
> 
> ...


Oh I like 'em both... The Seiko is definitely lovely too!

Still, I only started to like Seiko since owning one, so, having a watch in your hands, on your wrist, massively changes perspective.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I bought it here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...er-Resistant-Relojes/4505060_32923206227.html

And can only highly recommend the seller! I had the GMT watch with sapphire bezel and on day 1 I was at work and a lock from a cargo belt smashed in to it, breaking the bezel inlay. I told the seller and he helped me, first trying to remove one from a watch he had, but in the process breaking that one too. Then he sent me a complete case at cost price. All communication went fast, smooth and in good English. Just goes to show this product is serious and you can expect premium service!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> Sure, it is such a nice watch to wear, as it wears super flat for a driver.


You'll like the Tiger Sharks then, that also wears super thin. Spec says 12.7mm and I haven't double checked, but it feels even less. My thinnest Nh35, which is remarkable because the deep engraved shark caseback has to add a couple of mm just in itself.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> Given so many people have claimed to know who the true Parnis is or indeed to be the true Parnis, and given how many of those claims conflict, I don't think the question even has any relevance anymore. If there is a real Parnis, they've lost control of their brand, and from what I've seen, even the best weren't such great watches to start with.
> 
> Speaking of which . . .
> 
> ...


Back in November I bought a Corgeut Submariner homage off Ali from "Corgeut Store" for $80. Now I'm starting to think I probably didn't do enough research?
So, I saw positive reviews for the Corgeut Black Bay homage in the "Re: Corgeut's Tudor Black Bay - Thoughts?", and I was aware that the one I bought has the 8215 movement, and the stutter characteristic of the 8215, think I'm OK with that. But now I notice that the Parnis and Corgeut submariners look really similar, is there any difference between Corgeut and Parnis brands? I'm starting to wonder if they are just different names for the same watch "parts" put together by different vendors like you guys are talking about? Is that the case, and does anyone know if "Corgeut Store" is a good watch "builder"? Its probably just a name to get rubes like me to think that they are the "official" Corgeut store.

I guess it probably doesn't matter at this point, I see on the tracker that its supposed to be somewhere in the US, so I'll just see what its like when it gets here, but I'm starting to feel like I might have made a mistake in ordering it. Probably should have just gotten an Invicta from Black Friday Amazon sales to satisfy submariner itch, but the Corgeut pictures looked "nicer" ...:roll:


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

@Brightling007

Hello. New here but reading a lot for a long time.

2 questions for you:
- What do you think makes the difference in the 65's price against the Tiger Sharks? Is it only a matter of ST2130 versus NH35? Anything else obvious?
- Is the lume on this 65 as great as it seems to be on the Tiger Sharks?

Thanks


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Domoz said:


> @Brightling007
> 
> Hello. New here but reading a lot for a long time.
> 
> ...


Yes, the movement, it costs at least three to four times ass much, then the riveted bracelet, is also almost double as expensive, and not sure yet, but the sapphire crystal in the 65 is heavily domed, the dial is as glossy as a Steinway piano, and the lume.... ..



Domoz said:


> - Is the lume on this 65 as great as it seems to be on the Tiger Sharks?
> 
> Thanks


The lume.... it is gorgeously vintage patina coloured, also the pearl, and it is still very bright.

Still makes the Tiger Sharks a fantastic watch, with the sandwich dial, and lumed bezel, but just a tiny little bit less advanced.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13648951
> 
> 
> I ordered one of these. I don't know if the small seconds work, but worth a try at that price.


The watch arrived, seconds dial functioning, amazing to get a watch like this for £1.68. I ordered a dark blue version, that was 10p cheaper last night!







I took the nato off and fitted a spare leather strap that I had.
I have ordered a Gulf Porsche nato, I wonder if it will go well with the white or dark blue dials?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> The watch arrived, seconds dial functioning, amazing to get a watch like this for £1.68. I ordered a dark blue version, that was 10p cheaper last night!
> View attachment 13705865
> 
> I took the nato off and fitted a spare leather strap that I had.
> I have ordered a Gulf Porsche nato, I wonder if it will go well with the white or dark blue dials?


Does it keep oktime though? 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1217 ~12$






Link SKMEI Mens Sports Watches Waterproof LED Dual Display Quartz Digital Watch Big Dial Wristwatches Man Heren Horloge Clock Montre-in Sports Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Does it keep oktime though?
> 
> Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


Just on the position of the minutes hand compared to a Casio watch time over 3 days it seems to be spot on, although I haven't checked it down to the last second.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> Just on the position of the minutes hand compared to a Casio watch time over 3 days it seems to be spot on, although I haven't checked it down to the last second.


So it's better than oktime then? They're selling themselves sort 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> The watch arrived, seconds dial functioning, amazing to get a watch like this for £1.68. I ordered a dark blue version, that was 10p cheaper last night!
> View attachment 13705865
> 
> I took the nato off and fitted a spare leather strap that I had.
> I have ordered a Gulf Porsche nato, I wonder if it will go well with the white or dark blue dials?


I didn't even know there was a Gulf Porsche style NATO. That sounds awesome!

NH35A


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Double


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

If I ordered a $1 watch I would expect to receive a picture of a watch instead... and still be impressed.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> I didn't even know there was a Gulf Porsche style NATO. That sounds awesome!
> 
> NH35A


This is it, very cheap, the ones on ebay are way more expensive, although they have the thin black lines separating the colours.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Double


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Techme said:


> I have bought several of those for $1.65 which is absurd! Very comfortable and soft. The hardware is so, so, but it does the job without drama.


One thing I like about the linked ones are they say they are 30cm's. Many of these are 265mm, which are in a weird place for my 7.25" wrist. Too long to be perfect, but not long enough to cleanly tuck back in.

I might try one of those. Those are the "seatbelt style" material that people charge extra for.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

konax said:


> Not sure if this is a real Sharkey or another copy of a copy. Notice the lack of shark logo and different caseback.
> The seller also has proper sharkey tunas for a bit higher price.


That is a copy - not a real sharkey.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Andy-S said:


> One thing I like about the linked ones are they say they are 30cm's. Many of these are 265mm, which are in a weird place for my 7.25" wrist. Too long to be perfect, but not long enough to cleanly tuck back in.
> 
> I might try one of those. Those are the "seatbelt style" material that people charge extra for.


I wouldn't really call it a seatbelt strap. It's somewhere in between a regular nato and seatbelt. Very soft though and the holes are lasting ok. I think I bought about 5 at that price.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Techme said:


> I wouldn't really call it a seatbelt strap. It's somewhere in between a regular nato and seatbelt. Very soft though and the holes are lasting ok. I think I bought about 5 at that price.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


I've got one of these that is definitely seat belt style material. From a different seller, but the the fabric looks identical (same edge coloring). *shrug*


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Le_Zouave said:


> is it this strap? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...asual-Watch-Strap-Waterproof/32877152331.html
> most of the nato straps on ali are thin buckle and thin nylon. This one seems rather thick and most importantly, rather cheap.


It's actually this one which is slightly cheaper....

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/She...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.269.79603c00XwZUZN

Bought about 7 of these and very impressed, need to measure my wrist but it is on the second last hole from smallest which gives plenty of spare to tuck in.

Obviously much cheaper and the quality can't quite compare to my MonkeySwag NATOs of choice - nevertheless 80% cheaper! The MKS is 5 holes from the smallest setting on my wrist by comparison.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> You have to be very gentle and take your time with this watch.


Most young men go with Handlove until their Firstime.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

JustUK said:


> It's actually this one which is slightly cheaper....
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/She...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.269.79603c00XwZUZN
> 
> ...


amen - these natos are really nice, highly recommended


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elfer996 said:


> I didn't even know there was a Gulf Porsche style NATO. That sounds awesome!
> 
> NH35A


They look great with the El Cheapo Jaragar Monaco.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Pretty sure that's just a custom batch based on a Semdu from Alibaba. I've seen quite a few here and there on ebay sold alongside Sharkeys.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Most young men go with Handlove until their Firstime.
> 
> View attachment 13707853


Hand love speed racing. Officially certified.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Watchomatic said:


> Hand love speed racing. Officially certified.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Really wouldn't want the job of doing the certifying.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> They look great with the El Cheapo Jaragar Monaco.


Looks fine! I've stayed with my rallye brown strap long enough, me thinks  time for a change. Do you know an AliExpress seller who offers this specific color? (none in the 2 above links did it if I'm not mistaken)

[edit] NVM, found it: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bMxrwY9L > color #69


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Most young men go with Handlove until their Firstime.
> 
> View attachment 13707853


LMFAO!!! or until AfterMarriage ...


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They look great with the El Cheapo Jaragar Monaco.


Yeah, that is a good look.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought it on black Friday. Love that vintage look. Good case and domed crystal, the bracelet is awful though. Dial and alignments ok. Let's hope the ST19 movement is up to its reputation.









The seller is ok, too. He send me the warranty filled out properly with a bit of tape on the stamp.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I've been very happy with my Alpha Daytona, which has the same mechanical chrono movement. Frankly, I'm a little surprised that Alpha doesn't get more respect than it does; I think it's a tremendous value.


Ale De Alis said:


> I bought it on black Friday. Love the vintage look. Good case and domed crystal, the bracelet is awful though. Dial and alignments ok. Let's hope the ST19 movement is up to its reputation.
> 
> View attachment 13709619
> 
> ...


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I love the look of that bracelet, what's so bad about it? Can you shoot some pics from the back side of the end links, and the clasp?

I'm curious what my Alpha will be like, I've bought the Speedmaster homage with mechnical chronograph, but it is still in transit...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I love the look of that bracelet, what's so bad about it? Can you shoot some pics from the back side of the end links, and the clasp?
> 
> I'm curious what my Alpha will be like, I've bought the Speedmaster homage with mechnical chronograph, but it is still in transit...


It feels really cheap. Looks like tin.









It's a riveted bracelet but there's another layer of steel on the side of the links. I don't like it. I'll buy a 15€ Carlywet on alix









The watch itself is good. The finishing of the case is excellent



ohhenry1 said:


> I've been very happy with my Alpha Daytona, which has the same mechanical chrono movement. Frankly, I'm a little surprised that Alpha doesn't get more respect than it does; I think it's a tremendous value.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree, I paid only €145 for a column wheel chronograph


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They look great with the El Cheapo Jaragar Monaco.


They're no longer on Ali 

NH35A


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> It feels really cheap. Looks like tin.
> 
> View attachment 13709845
> 
> ...


That bracelet my friend, is how it is supposed to be! The classic ones from Rolex were even worse, with all center links also made of sheet metal. The clasp, it's supposed to be like that. Alpha really homaged that very well, and I know I would not change a thing about it... But to each their own...














So, even though you may not like it, you can't say they did a bad job there, it's actually really well done!

If you don't want it, please send it to me, I'll pay for it!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> That bracelet my friend, is how it is supposed to be! The classic ones from Rolex were even worse, with all center links also made of sheet metal. The clasp, it's supposed to be like that. Alpha really homaged that very well, and I know I would not change a thing about it... But to each their own...
> 
> So, even though you may not like it, you can't say they did a bad job there, it's actually really well done!
> 
> If you don't want it, please send it to me, I'll pay for it!


Maybe you're right. :think:
I'll buy a new bracelet just in case... :-!


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They look great with the El Cheapo Jaragar Monaco.


Do those sub dials actually function?

NH35A


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elfer996 said:


> Do those sub dials actually function?
> 
> NH35A


Yes, but as day and date. Weak autowinding.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> I've been very happy with my Alpha Daytona, which has the same mechanical chrono movement. Frankly, I'm a little surprised that Alpha doesn't get more respect than it does; I think it's a tremendous value.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I agree about Alpha. Miss mine. Regret selling. 









NH35A


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Cadisen C1032
Just ordered it on GB for $41.49 (using $15 coupon on $50+). 
Hope to get a Seiko NH36 with Sapphire.

Anyone with C1032 received something other than NH36?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Cadisen C1032
> Just ordered it on GB for $41.49 (using $15 coupon on $50+).
> Hope to get a Seiko NH36 with Sapphire.
> 
> Anyone with C1032 received something other than NH36?


I bought on GB, too (11.11). NH36, very accurate


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

bushu16 said:


> Cadisen C1032
> Just ordered it on GB for $41.49 (using $15 coupon on $50+).
> Hope to get a Seiko NH36 with Sapphire.
> 
> Anyone with C1032 received something other than NH36?


I got the black dial one and the hour hand is mis-aligned. For example, it's 2 o'clock but the hour hand is not right at 2. I asked for $10 refund but GB refunded me $20. I hate when they do that.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My eye keeps going back to this pretty automatic pointer-date with what appears to be an actual moonphase. Purportedly has a sapphire crystal, but seems slightly pricey to me at $200 for a Seagull movement.
> 
> http://tiny.cc/0qyk1y
> 
> View attachment 13704873


There's a similar watch made in Germany 40mm but busier dial for the same price:
https://www.amazon.com/Zeppelin-Hindenburg-Multifunction-Silver-7036-1/dp/B00NIFXB8C


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Most young men go with Handlove until their Firstime.


Handlove!? Come on! What's the matter with these guys?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

fandi said:


> I got the black dial one and the hour hand is mis-aligned. For example, it's 2 o'clock but the hour hand is not right at 2. I asked for $10 refund but GB refunded me $20. I hate when they do that.


The hour hand on my silver-dial C1032 is set 2-3 minutes fast. I'd planned just to let it go, assuming GearBest service wouldn't care, but someone convinced me to give their CS a try, and they refunded me 15%. (The case on mine was also peened on one edge, but I'd already worn it by the time I reached out to GB, so I didn't mention that.) I'll fix the hour hand someday.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jdfernan said:


> Handlove!? Come on! What's the matter with these guys?


... because the watch is a love on the hand, you perverted capitalist


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

jdfernan said:


> Handlove!? Come on! What's the matter with these guys?


In my head I always imagine there's some English-speaking guy out there consulting to all these watch companies and coming up with all the names.

"You want a name that evokes sophistication and elegance? 'Sewor' (snigger) - it's a great name, your customers will love it."

"You want to reach out to the youth market with a name that appeals to the pursuits of young men? 'Handlove' (guffaws)."

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Continuing the theme of terrible names 





Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> The hour hand on my silver-dial C1032 is set 2-3 minutes fast. I'd planned just to let it go, assuming GearBest service wouldn't care, but someone convinced me to give their CS a try, and they refunded me 15%. (The case on mine was also peened on one edge, but I'd already worn it by the time I reached out to GB, so I didn't mention that.) I'll fix the hour hand someday.


I have both black and silver dial Cadisen C1032 and both had misaligned hour hand (the hour hand points the index when the minute hand is at 55). It seems to be a common problem with these which is unfortunate as the watches are otherwise really great for the money. I actually had the hands of the black dial version fixed by a local watchmaker for €20 as I really like the watch but I'm not sure if I'm going to have the silver dial fixed as I prefer the black one.

I didn't try to get any refund as I thought they would never refund anything for this kind of issue but apparently I should have tried. Does anyone know how long it's possible to try to get a refund from Gearbest? I got the silver dial Cadisen last month.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Recieved my bargain purchase OULM OULM3876 today. Turned up with a dead battery, which wasn't a great start. The finishing is a little rough where the glass meets the case, but forgiveable for the price. I only paid £10 ($12.53) for it. 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c8M8q9Zf

I also received 2x Starking AM0184 with the black dial. One as a present for my Dad, and the other for myself. I already have the white dial version and I like it so much I thought I'd get a black one too. In my opinion it's one of the best bang for buck watches on Ali.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Recieved my bargain purchase OULM OULM3876 today. Turned up with a dead battery, which wasn't a great start. The finishing is a little rough where the glass meets the case, but forgiveable for the price. I only paid £10 ($12.53) for it.
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c8M8q9Zf
> 
> I also received 2x Starking AM0184 with the black dial. One as a present for my Dad, and the other for myself. I already have the white dial version and I like it so much I thought I'd get a black one too. In my opinion it's one of the best bang for buck watches on Ali.
> ...


That Oulm looks _funkay_!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Most young men go with Handlove until their Firstime.
> 
> View attachment 13707853


"Beavis you need this watch"


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

I decided to give it a go and ordered San Martin Bronze pilot on Taobao today.

They have a 12.12 promotion running so I got the bronze one with a Seagull 2130 movement for €110 which is €76 cheaper that the same watch on Aliexpress.

I used Chrome translation extension to translate the Taobao listing page, this actually works very well. Then I set up an account with Tiptrans which are a mail forwarding company. They claim they only charge for postage, no other fees and according to their website it will cost me less than €20 to get it delivered from China to Ireland.

Let's hope it will work out and I get the watch soon. I'll keep you updated.









Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cadisen C-1030G automatic watch with power reserve indicator ~55$


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Sasropakis said:


> I have both black and silver dial Cadisen C1032 and both had misaligned hour hand (the hour hand points the index when the minute hand is at 55). It seems to be a common problem with these which is unfortunate as the watches are otherwise really great for the money. I actually had the hands of the black dial version fixed by a local watchmaker for €20 as I really like the watch but I'm not sure if I'm going to have the silver dial fixed as I prefer the black one.
> 
> I didn't try to get any refund as I thought they would never refund anything for this kind of issue but apparently I should have tried. Does anyone know how long it's possible to try to get a refund from Gearbest? I got the silver dial Cadisen last month.


I'm not sure. Wouldn't hurt to log into your account and try.

Out of curiosity, is the black dial a sunburst? I can't tell from the photos on Gear Best (in some photos it looks like it, but in others it looks flat, and they are all highly manipulated photos anyway) and I've not seen many photos of the black dial here on WUS.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

It does appear to be a sunburst.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> I'm not sure. Wouldn't hurt to log into your account and try.
> 
> Out of curiosity, is the black dial a sunburst? I can't tell from the photos on Gear Best (in some photos it looks like it, but in others it looks flat, and they are all highly manipulated photos anyway) and I've not seen many photos of the black dial here on WUS.


Yes, the black dial has sunburst but not as much as the silver dial. The effect is seen under direct light but otherwise the dial can look plain black (especially now in winter time). I think it's actually quite nice, almost like having two different dials. The silver dial version feels a bit too shiny for my taste.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

After the recent arrival of my bargain OULM3876, I thought I'd checkout what other watches they do.... Turns out they do some crazy stuff!

Here's just a few examples. I've done the stock photo for each followed by an actual photo from someone who bought one.









Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Beautiful and innovative designs.
Excuse me while I go to the toilet...


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Rista said:


> It does appear to be a sunburst.


I modded a similar Cadisen using a Corgeut 50 fathoms style dial I had lying around









NH35A


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

cuica said:


> Beautiful and innovative designs.
> Excuse me while I go to the toilet...


You can't argue that their designs aren't unique. They definitely live up to their slogan  the last one is my favourite, it's massive. It makes me think of an old racing car dial... It probably isn't far off the size of one too 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's another crazy OULM. It's actual quite fun looking for the craziest ones 









Ok I think I've found the winner. This one has a hinge in the middle 

Maybe I've looked at too many now, but I kind of like this one with the black surround around the smaller dials


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Tevise sub arrived today, quite unexpectedly since the tracking shows it's still in another country. 
On to the watch: I'm a sucker for (cheap) gold thrills, that's why I chose this version. I suspect the all steel ones might be better.
First thing you notice is how thick the case is - 15mm measured. It's also quite heavy, much more than the bracelet - I think only the case and caseback are steel, the rest is some base metal alloy, very light.
Bracetel is rattly and just has that cheap feeling. Because of that, the whole watch feels unbalanced and top heavy on your wrist. 
Case finishing is ok, although very smooth and round. Because of thick crown guards it's not easy to grip the crown to wind it. 
Bezel has a lot of play back and forth, the lume is very poor (as expected). Dial is blue sunburst, the purple hues only show up on pictures.
Gold plating is very thin, easy to scratch to bare metal underneath. 
The movement winds and runs, not much to say about it. Hand winding, but no hacking. 
Is it worth $22? Hard to say, but for me no. I've had $8 aliexpress submariner-style watches that didn't feel much worse (but these were quartz). 
Compared to another cheapo sub, Invicta 8926, they are just miles apart, Invicta wins in pretty much every aspect.

Pics:


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> Looks fine! I've stayed with my rallye brown strap long enough, me thinks  time for a change. Do you know an AliExpress seller who offers this specific color? (none in the 2 above links did it if I'm not mistaken)
> 
> [edit] NVM, found it: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bMxrwY9L > color #69


I remembered this post when I saw this. Not Ali Express prices, but it's the same pattern of Gulf livery as the OP with the black borders on the orange, if you prefer that to just the orange and blue.

Also ebay in the UK.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Julius JA-557 ~15$


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rista said:


> It does appear to be a sunburst.





Sasropakis said:


> Yes, the black dial has sunburst but not as much as the silver dial. The effect is seen under direct light but otherwise the dial can look plain black (especially now in winter time). I think it's actually quite nice, almost like having two different dials. The silver dial version feels a bit too shiny for my taste.


Thanks. I have the silver and find it pretty amazing for the price, despite its flaws. Might have to pick up the black too. b-)


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Thanks. I have the silver and find it pretty amazing for the price, despite its flaws. Might have to pick up the black too. b-)


What flaws?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

My sterile modified Corgeut Black Bay GMT homage... A while ago I modified it, with a decent date window size, which is done by applying a Seiko 7S26 date wheel, used as overlay. These have a nice big font... I've also relumed it, it is BRIGHT!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> My sterile modified Corgeut Black Bay GMT homage... A while ago I modified it, with a decent date window size, which is done by applying a Seiko 7S26 date wheel, used as overlay. These have a nice big font... I've also relumed it, it is BRIGHT!
> View attachment 13714699


DG3804?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ha! Searching for something else, I just found an earlier post of mine, referring to the C1032, thoughts barely a month old:



watchcrank said:


> The Cadisen is too derivitive of Montblanc for my taste (basically a Heritage Spirit without the minutes track and with the day).


Well, I got over it. :-d I still think it's overly derivative, but it's also attractive, very well machined, has a decent movement, and comes at a low, low price. I can overlook a few negatives - derivative design, hand setting, and some dings to the case - in light of such positives. b-)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

No, it is a Shanghai GMT B movement, which is some kind of an ETA inspired movement. It has a bi-directional winding very silent rotor, but the ticking of the movement is somewhat noisy (put next to your bed on some wooden cabinet and you'll hear it fairly loudly, similar to an ETA2824. It is 21600bph, independently adjustable GMT hand. Mine was poorly serviced, bone dry, ran at an amplitude of just some 160 degrees. Then after a quick de-assembly, piling and assembly it ran at 280 degrees straight away. It now runs almost dead on in any position.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32963...d=1212amp-hZdcv3lcZtyXfQgA8kC3Uw1544672516666

New GUANQIN listed does anyone know what the nine o'clock dial is for?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just posted my review of the *FЄICƎ FM301 - Hip to Be Square!*


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

FattMatt said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32963...d=1212amp-hZdcv3lcZtyXfQgA8kC3Uw1544672516666
> 
> New GUANQIN listed does anyone know what the nine o'clock dial is for?


Year (see image here). It's obsolete after 2022.

Also note tachymeter on a non-chrono. Cheesy. If they were going for the fake chrono look, why didn't they use exposed pushers for the calendar setting? Very odd.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FattMatt said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32963...d=1212amp-hZdcv3lcZtyXfQgA8kC3Uw1544672516666
> 
> New GUANQIN listed does anyone know what the nine o'clock dial is for?


It's listed as the year display, so it's good until 2022. I'm guessing it needs to be set manually, along with the month dial at 12H.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

FattMatt said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32963...d=1212amp-hZdcv3lcZtyXfQgA8kC3Uw1544672516666
> 
> New GUANQIN listed does anyone know what the nine o'clock dial is for?


Does anyone have a normal sensible link for desktop?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Recently I got a watch which is 36mm. Too small.
(I'll post the picture when I'm at home to give an idea)
So I'm playing with the idea of using a bund strap. Any recommended sellers there?
And any recommendation other than bund strap?


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Yes, the movement, it costs at least three to four times ass much, then the riveted bracelet, is also almost double as expensive, and not sure yet, but the sapphire crystal in the 65 is heavily domed, the dial is as glossy as a Steinway piano, and the lume.... ..
> The lume.... it is gorgeously vintage patina coloured, also the pearl, and it is still very bright.
> Still makes the Tiger Sharks a fantastic watch, with the sandwich dial, and lumed bezel, but just a tiny little bit less advanced.


Thanks for previous answer.
Did you get your Tiger Sharks?
I'd like to have some feedback from someone who owns both Tiger Sharks and 65.

Has anyone any experience with this:







I can't post links but it is on aliX /item/San-Martin-Hommes-Automatique-Montre-50-m-tre-R-sistance-L-eau-Casual-Sapphire-Relojes-Hombre/32933134540.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3cf62e0eq9QmqW
or taobao /item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385961.1997985097.d4918997.1af163770YON7p&id=563447789420&_u=t2dmg8j26111

It looks nice, except from the awful name on it. But it's not cheap (200/250$).


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

Can't edit either :-/

AliX url is for french's site 

And I forgot to ask if it might be an homage to something?
Maybe Zenith elite?


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> Does anyone have a normal sensible link for desktop?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUA...t-Waterproof-Automatic-Watch/32963151521.html

Argh, this GJ16116 still says "WATERPROOG" on the back of the case (as the GJ16106 does). It's a nice watch, I like the domed crystal (have my doubts that it is Sapphire), though the "TACHYMETER" is, well, tacky. The Year display is a bit of an odd addition and ruins it for me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Domoz said:


> Has anyone any experience with this:
> View attachment 13715823
> 
> I can't post links but it is on aliX /item/San-Martin-Hommes-Automatique-Montre-50-m-tre-R-sistance-L-eau-Casual-Sapphire-Relojes-Hombre/32933134540.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3cf62e0eq9QmqW
> ...


Better buy a real Bambino for the same price.

Nicolas


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Ha! Searching for something else, I just found an earlier post of mine, referring to the C1032, thoughts barely a month old:
> 
> Well, I got over it. :-d I still think it's overly derivative, but it's also attractive, very well machined, has a decent movement, and comes at a low, low price. I can overlook a few negatives - derivative design, hand setting, and some dings to the case - in light of such positives. b-)


Can't believe a 25$ movement (NH36) is so accurate! ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Domoz said:


> Has anyone any experience with this:
> I can't post links but it is on aliX /item/San-Martin-Hommes-Automatique-Montre-50-m-tre-R-sistance-L-eau-Casual-Sapphire-Relojes-Hombre/32933134540.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3cf62e0eq9QmqW
> or taobao /item.htm?spm=a1z0k.7385961.1997985097.d4918997.1af163770YON7p&id=563447789420&_u=t2dmg8j26111
> 
> It looks nice, except from the awful name on it. But it's not cheap (200/250$).


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...40.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3cf62e0eq9Q+mqW

I'm not even sure what the name on the dial spells. Is that an H at the front of the name? What's the next letter? And if this is a San Martin product, why the different brand name? :-s

Price might not be outlandish if that really is a Swiss 25-jewel movement, as that implies ETA 2824-2 (SW200 and the equivalent STPs have 26 jewels). Is San Martin known to use ETA movements? (I admit I've not followed them much.) I'd actually take a Miyota 9015 over a lower-grade 2824-2 any day (not so for top or chronometer grade), but the fact remains it's not a cheap movement, so this is probably priced pretty well if that is indeed an ETA inside.



Domoz said:


> And I forgot to ask if it might be an homage to something?
> Maybe Zenith elite?


That style of watch, including the indices, is generic to many, many watches. I don't see anything that Zenith-specific about it. As others have mentioned though, there are alternatives in that price range.



Ale De Alis said:


> Can't believe a 25$ movement (NH36) is so accurate! ;-)


It's a good movement for the price, but mine is not exceptionally accurate, nor are the other Seiko 7s/4r family movements I have. Of the 36 watches I've tested since acquiring a timegrapher, the Cadisen C1032 is 19th in the standard deviation of its averages for the six positions (not the most scientific stat, I know, yet still a useful one). It closely trails two Seiko 5s with the progenitor 7s[23]6 movements at 14th and 15th. The interesting part to me (and horrifying, as it's in one of my favorite watches) is that the 4r36 (same movement as the NH36A, in Seiko guise instead of SII) is 33rd. The Cadisen sinks to 23rd when comparing maximum spread between positions (16.1 spd), with the Seiko 7s movements coming in at 15th and 17th, and that same troublesome 4r36 again in 33rd place (and with markedly lower amplitude in five of six positions than the Cadisen - clearly I have hold of one of the Seikos that belies conventional wisdom that Seiko movements will run a decade or more without problems).

For performance for money, I'm more impressed with the Sea-Gull ST2130 (2824-2 clone) in the 2012 f72 project watch, which is in 4th place for both standard deviation and maximum spread, and the ST1901 in the HKEd 1963, 7th and 8th respectively.

I'm finding a timegrapher gives me an interesting (if sometimes disturbing - though also sometimes elating) side-hobby to this watch hobby thing. b-)


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Can't believe a 25$ movement (NH36) is so accurate! ;-)


Seiko and/or their associated companies like Epson, SII etc have some of the Worlds most advanced automated production facilities for the manufacture of precision devices and components. Watch mechanisms are a very small part of what they produce, probably some of their most used products are the printers for retail till systems. Just go into any Supermarket and most of the receipts you get will have been printed on an Epson Printer!

Most of these factory's that build this stuff are totally automated with almost zero production staff, in fact the only staff they need are there to look after the equipment that makes the products, so just feed in the raw materials, take off the finished goods and a level of Quality Control, servicing and routine servicing. This is how they can build the movement for watches, automatic or quartz for very little money and keep the quality high! However watch movements are not the most or only items they build and are not the highest spec devices either. To inspect some of the electro-mechanical devices they build an optical microscope is not enough you need an electron microscope so you can see the electrons traversing the circuits!

I used to be a manager for a company that wrote the computer software and built the hardware to design and build this type of automated production facility and the Japanese were some of our biggest customers!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> It's a good movement for the price, but mine is not exceptionally accurate, nor are the other Seiko 7s/4r family movements I have. Of the 36 watches I've tested since acquiring a timegrapher, the Cadisen C1032 is 19th in the standard deviation of its averages for the six positions (not the most scientific stat, I know, yet still a useful one). It closely trails two Seiko 5s with the progenitor 7s[23]6 movements at 14th and 15th. The interesting part to me (and horrifying, as it's in one of my favorite watches) is that the 4r36 (same movement as the NH36A, in Seiko guise instead of SII) is 33rd. The Cadisen sinks to 23rd when comparing maximum spread between positions (16.1 spd), with the Seiko 7s movements coming in at 15th and 17th, and that same troublesome 4r36 again in 33rd place (and with markedly lower amplitude in five of six positions than the Cadisen - clearly I have hold of one of the Seikos that belies conventional wisdom that Seiko movements will run a decade or more without problems).
> 
> For performance for money, I'm more impressed with the Sea-Gull ST2130 (2824-2 clone) in the 2012 f72 project watch, which is in 4th place for both standard deviation and maximum spread, and the ST1901 in the HKEd 1963, 7th and 8th respectively.
> 
> I'm finding a timegrapher gives me an interesting (if sometimes disturbing - though also sometimes elating) side-hobby to this watch hobby thing. b-)


Re the NH3xx movements

Very interesting findings, but they have to be balanced by the fact that these movements will be pretty much as they are built, with very little if any regulation as far as I am aware.

What would be interesting to me would be to regulate one of these Seiko Movements and they re-test it after a month or so to see how it was running then?

On the subject of the Timegrapher, I have been considering buying an entry level one myself, as I am a bit of a "tool-freak", merely to use to set up my own watches a bit more reliably and for my own interest! Would that be something you would recommend?

My final comment on the quality/reliability of the NH35a movement from my own experience sort of ties in with your findings. I bought a DOM watch with an NH35 to use as a "Crash Test Dummy" or a watch and movement to 'fiddle' with and hopefully learn something. I ran it for a while and then put it in my watch winder with an Ochstin watch with a Miyota 8215 and the Seiko was certainly not as accurate, in fact by my basic measurements around +/- 5secs a day worse. Considering the Dom watch cost me around £28, including delivery to the UK from Hong Kong/China the accuracy is pretty amazing as the movement must have cost DOM around $20 I would estimate at the maximum but probably less. So a movement that costs that much is pretty outstanding and if a Numb Nuts like me can regulate it and make it better! Given that *Ale De Alis* does have a point IMHO.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> I'm not even sure what the name on the dial spells. Is that an H at the front of the name? What's the next letter? And if this is a San Martin product, why the different brand name? :-s
> 
> Price might not be outlandish if that really is a Swiss 25-jewel movement, as that implies ETA 2824-2 (SW200 and the equivalent STPs have 26 jewels). Is San Martin known to use ETA movements? (I admit I've not followed them much.) I'd actually take a Miyota 9015 over a lower-grade 2824-2 any day (not so for top or chronometer grade), but the fact remains it's not a cheap movement, so this is probably priced pretty well if that is indeed an ETA inside.
> 
> That style of watch, including the indices, is generic to many, many watches. I don't see anything that Zenith-specific about it. As others have mentioned though, there are alternatives in that price range.


Thanks for the link.
The name is "Hruodland", but you're right it's hard to read. "San Martin", "LTM", "Sharkey", "Himq", "Tiger Sharks", "Hruodland"... I don't understand those many names either.
On Ali it's a Seagull 2130, on Taobao it can be both Seagull or ETA (same for other san martin watches like the pilot's one that can be bought with ETA inside).

My guess for a Zenith homage is based on watch's hands, sunburst of silver and black dials and another "Hruodland" watch that is an obvious homage of a Zenith aviator.


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

Edit: actually the ETA is also on Ali, $338.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

I would like to find a watch looking like these : a track around the dial, stainless steel case, leather strap, figures from 1 to 12, roman figures, or if not roman figures it's ok too.
Also if possible Japanese movement or reliable Chinese one. 
Do you happen to have seen something like this ? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...lgo_pvid=6053d848-caf3-4c59-9f3d-80717eef24a8

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Relo...expid=6053d848-caf3-4c59-9f3d-80717eef24a8-31

On these Geneva models i'm afraid some of the dials would be fake, and the feeling in real life i think might be horrible (?) Have you tried them yet ? 
Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

*2


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Re the NH3xx movements
> 
> Very interesting findings, but they have to be balanced by the fact that these movements will be pretty much as they are built, with very little if any regulation as far as I am aware.
> 
> ...


Jim, this is the first NH3* movement I've ever bought. I don't have a timegrapher so I can't compare amplitude and other parameters. 
My Cadisen C1032 is running +-2 spd out of the box. 
Maybe I'm lucky, maybe my watch dies tomorrow 
Now I begin to understand why a lot of producers use this movement in expensive watches ;-)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Re the NH3xx movements
> 
> Very interesting findings, but they have to be balanced by the fact that these movements will be pretty much as they are built, with very little if any regulation as far as I am aware.


Sure, whereas I suspect that many of the Chinese movements have more hand work and are ironically therefore perhaps likelier to be regulated properly, even in cases where the overall quality of the movement is lower. The Seikos' problems are not regulation however . . .



ObiWonWD40 said:


> What would be interesting to me would be to regulate one of these Seiko Movements and they re-test it after a month or so to see how it was running then?


Sadly, not much. There's a reason I didn't mention actual timing in my post, only positional variation. Most mechanical watches can be regulated (Sistem51 is one which cannot be), but regulation will serve to center the deviations - positive and negative - about the correct time, but it will not (so far as I know) reduce the variation. (Certainly I have not noticed any benefit to the spread of variation in the few watches I've played with since getting the timegrapher). Reducing variation is done by adjustment of the balance wheel complex, which few of us laymen have the tools or learning to accomplish, and inexpensive movements are usually minimally adjusted if adjusted at all.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> On the subject of the Timegrapher, I have been considering buying an entry level one myself, as I am a bit of a "tool-freak", merely to use to set up my own watches a bit more reliably and for my own interest! Would that be something you would recommend?


Absolutely! I'd consider it hugely beneficial to you, since you regulate your own watches. The one important thing to keep in mind is that you need to be aware of your own wear patterns in order to make best use of timegrapher data. I came across a post once from a German watchmaker working in the repair center for a Swiss brand in which he related that in his brand's experience, crown-down dominated the wear pattern. Considering the density of northern European cities, and the temperate climate that makes public transportation and walking feasible, I have the notion the same might not be true in, say, the American South and Southwest, where the summers are too hot for most people who can afford private transportation to bother with public alternatives and the cities haven't been built for walking since the rise of the air-conditioned automobile. Also different from a desk worker to a retiree to a manual laborer, etc.

The one I have is the Chinese Timegrapher 1900 (relabeled by many Chinese and Western brands, but most often sold under the "Weishi" brand (presumably an attempt to capitalize on the reputation of Witschi, the Swiss maker of high end time graphing machines). I'd recommend the 1900 over the less expensive 1000 simply because it can track 1/10 of a second, whereas the 1000 only tracks to a full second. The 1900 also has, supposedly, some longer timing period options, but I've not yet been able to figure out how that feature actually changes the calculations of moving averages (and the manual - not included but available online - is horribly vague in its translations). For my next round of testing, I'll probably be setting it to its shortest interval and simply recording a few minutes data by hand myself. In the future, I might upgrade to one of the more expensive models which take a printer, or I might plunge for a Witschi or another high end timegrapher.

One other tip is to give a movement a few minutes to get used to the position it's in before taking timings. It is interesting to see how the rate settles down over time.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> Given that *Ale De Alis* does have a point IMHO.


Yeah, it's pretty great to get even a workhorse movement that hacks and handwinds in a $35-55 (depending on sale) watch. Also, while my lone 4r36 has given me questions about the truth of Seiko's legendary durability, I do not have any concerns about its initial function, unlike a great many Chinese movements seen in low-cost watches, which may work fine but may also arrive DOA or break in short order. The Seiko or Miyota seem far less luck-of-the-draw when it comes to actually running.



Domoz said:


> On Ali it's a Seagull 2130, on Taobao it can be both Seagull or ETA (same for other san martin watches like the pilot's one that can be bought with ETA inside).
> 
> My guess for a Zenith homage is based on watch's hands, sunburst of silver and black dials and *another "Hruodland" watch that is an obvious homage of a Zenith aviator*.


Very interesting to see a 2824-2 in a watch this inexpensive. Thanks for confirming. Also, that last bit about the Zenith clone which I've bolded above is indeed a good indicator they started with the Zenith Elite. Clone makers seem to tend to visit the same wells, e.g., a great many Parnis watches are cloned from IWC, and many others from Panerai.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have got the Weishi Timegrapher 2000, bought in used condition fairly affordable, a 1000 would have probably sufficed to be honest (for a hobbyist), this thing is also clumsy large on the desk. I like to regulate the watch under the microscope using one eye, then the other pinned to the screen. I do this, because in many watches the regulator lever binds to the beat error lever, so when I can see what I am doing as though I was moving around a railroad switch, it is much easier to regulate a watch. It also reduces the chance of damaging anything. Due to the tricksy operation of the levers (especially on cheapo movements) I highly recommend to leave it alone if you don't have a timegrapher. You can regulate a watch to run spot on, as in making it average fairly OK, but if it has beat error it will never be reliable, and will be very sensitive to position changes. Also, if it is not healthy, it's pointless to try to regulate it, and the timegrapher will show signs of this and prevent you from wasting any more valuable time on it before (getting it) properly servicing (serviced) it..

Yesterday I received a Seiko from an ebay auction that was claimed to be serviced, man what a piece of junk! The only slight positives were the case was polished a bit (but not half as nice as I would have myself) and the bezel inlay and strap were swapped. I could imagine the average Joe would think it was an okay deal, most people only look at the cosmetic bits (although the hands and dial were really horrible too) So it was Timegrapher time. This thing went in the 240s/d plus! Then I changed the position and it wobbled like a drunk to -120s/d!! So, I opened it up, and found a movement that looked pretty okay, no severe corrosion, but under the microscope I saw the bearings were all very dry, and the balance wheel stone was showing an axle so dry, it had a powder like glare. So, 40 minutes later I had the movement taken apart, cleaned, oiled, put back together and it ran beautifully. Then I cleaned the dial, all the indices had a really horrible layer of dirt on them, the whole dial surface was covered with it, as though it had been spending five years in someones rusty nail jar in the barn. No, it was not intentionally vintaged or the like, neither naturally aged, just abused and neglected. 

So, I cleaned the dial up as good as possible, cleaned the hands, relumed everything.

Seikos are fun, these movements are so easy to work on, even if they are cheap to replace, it's a shame to bin them. 

But bottom line is, a Timegrapher is definitely worth every bit it costs if you are anywhere near serious with the hobby of working on watches.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> No, it is a Shanghai GMT B movement, which is some kind of an ETA inspired movement. It has a bi-directional winding very silent rotor, but the ticking of the movement is somewhat noisy (put next to your bed on some wooden cabinet and you'll hear it fairly loudly, similar to an ETA2824. It is 21600bph, independently adjustable GMT hand. Mine was poorly serviced, bone dry, ran at an amplitude of just some 160 degrees. Then after a quick de-assembly, piling and assembly it ran at 280 degrees straight away. It now runs almost dead on in any position.


Which model are you talking about?
Cadisen C1032 has NH36 ...or?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Which model are you talking about?
> Cadisen C1032 has NH36 ...or?


No, it is the Corgeut that I posted a picture of a page back from that reply.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Domoz said:


> Thanks for previous answer.
> Did you get your Tiger Sharks?
> I'd like to have some feedback from someone who owns both Tiger Sharks and 65.
> 
> ...


You're welcome man! The tiger sharks should arrive any day now, according to the tracking info. I'll drop a post down here when it does with a small review.

I've been eyeballing that Hruodland, and like almost every bit of what I see, except the swingy brand font should have said San Martin. In fact, I would say this is amongst the better, if not the best brand name they carry. I can not justify this purchase to myself though, as I've already got a Sea-Gull 816.519 Not to say these are identical, but since I do not need to dress up that often it's kinda pointless to have too many dress watches in my collection.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lei...lgo_pvid=1ffe6242-ec27-44bb-b648-d7c7148c7a72

And the pics there just don't do justice to how nice it really is! It's got a tungsten carbide bracelet, almost impossible to scratch, and brings weight to balance out the weight of the case and movement, because it is a very thin bracelet. How it wears is stunning on it's own. Then generally how it is finished is breathtaking! The high dome light blue AR coated sapphire crystal. This is the kind of watch that could leave an untrained eye asking what's so good about it, because it looks like a simple watch, but the details, such as material choice, the bracelet pins that are hinged in tubes in the center links, right up until the most outer ones, making it impossible to fall off your wrist should one loosen it's way out. And this explains the smoothness with which it wraps itself around the wrist.

Here's a real life picture:


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Interesting post just above but back to the San Martin's. Why are they so expensive? I admit that most of them look nice (in pictures) since I have never seen a real one in the wild. I have read good things about them, especially build quality. Concerning the movements, they have nothing special unless you consider a ETA 2824-2 clone impressive (vanilla but I like vanilla) or an even lesser movement (I like NH 35's too). Plus, I do believe they are a relatively new company on the scene so they have not built upon history. So what's the big deal and why so expensive (relatively speaking) when indeed you can get an Orient Bambino or even better yet, a OrientStar Classic at their price points. And, I could offer up others too. Really, the same holds true for Fiyta and to a lesser degree, Reef Tiger. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Interesting post just above but back to the San Martin's. Why are they so expensive? I admit that most of them look nice (in pictures) since I have never seen a real one in the wild. I have read good things about them, especially build quality. Concerning the movements, they have nothing special unless you consider a ETA 2824-2 clone impressive (vanilla but I like vanilla) or an even lesser movement (I like NH 35's too). Plus, I do believe they are a relatively new company on the scene so they have not built upon history. So what's the big deal and why so expensive (relatively speaking) when indeed you can get an Orient Bambino or even better yet, a OrientStar Classic at their price points. And, I could offer up others too. Really, the same holds true for Fiyta and to a lesser degree, Reef Tiger. Any thoughts on this?


I guess you would not need to ask if you've ever had one on your wrist. These watches, even though they are 'just' homages check all the boxes. They are finetuned to a microscopic level of perfection. Need I say more?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Interesting post just above but back to the San Martin's. Why are they so expensive? I admit that most of them look nice (in pictures) since I have never seen a real one in the wild. I have read good things about them, especially build quality. Concerning the movements, they have nothing special unless you consider a ETA 2824-2 clone impressive (vanilla but I like vanilla) or an even lesser movement (I like NH 35's too). Plus, I do believe they are a relatively new company on the scene so they have not built upon history. So what's the big deal and why so expensive (relatively speaking) when indeed you can get an Orient Bambino or even better yet, a OrientStar Classic at their price points. And, I could offer up others too. Really, the same holds true for Fiyta and to a lesser degree, Reef Tiger. Any thoughts on this?


You could say the same thing about Tian Wang, Rossini and Ebohr. There are several, well made Chinese watch brands that sell for much higher prices in China than the AliExpress mushroom brands. The Feice FM202 seems expensive compared to the roughly comparable Binger, Guanqin and Cadisen Nomos Lambda homages. From what some WUS members have said, the Guanqin GJ16106 seems better finished than the Cadisen C1030. Feice is able to sell watches in China for much higher prices than the other three brands ask on Gearbest or AliExpress.

I have a Jonas & Verus quartz watch that only cost me $10 brand new off eBay, but they sell in China for $75 to $100+. Go figure. Many things are actually much cheaper in Western countries, than they are in China. One reason is that China puts heavy import duties on foreign products, and Chinese consumers are stuck behind The Great Firewall of China, and can't purchase products off foreign websites.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Any opinions on this Carnival? It just says model number 8028 on Ali. NH36 + sapphire apparently but I can't find many real life pictures of the white dial. Indices do look applied but I'm not 100%. For $75 looks like a good deal, just wish it came on a bracelet.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Yeah, it's pretty great to get even a workhorse movement that hacks and handwinds in a $35-55 (depending on sale) watch. Also, while my lone 4r36 has given me questions about the truth of Seiko's legendary durability, I do not have any concerns about its initial function, unlike a great many Chinese movements seen in low-cost watches, which may work fine but may also arrive DOA or break in short order. The Seiko or Miyota seem far less luck-of-the-draw when it comes to actually running.


You guys here continue to amaze me :-!

I have decided now that 2019 is going to be Watch Mod year! This time with more purpose, I have decided that I do need to get a TimeGrapher if I am going to do this seriously. One quick post from you and another from *Brightling007* and I learn more in five minutes than I have in weeks of research!

But, (why is there always a But?), it is well documented that many Chinese movements are un-lubricated as they come out of the factory, but I have not read anything about the Japanese (Chinese Made ;-) ) movements. Given that you must have taken a few apart, are they lubricated as they come off the production line? From my knowledge, the automated facilities do have the ability to lubricate as they assemble, to simplify they use the Epson ink jet technology to deliver a precise amount of lubricant to a bearing or pivot point, which is what a Man would do in assembling the components. Now just because the facility exists is does not mean that it gets implemented, as it does increase the manual maintenance requirement on the assembly machinery.

I should point out that the automated machinery was not designed to make and assemble watch movements but other electromechanical components that you find in the computer industry, for example Disk Drives, which are high precision and need to be assembled in Clean Room conditions. Another area is the mass of very high reliability components that are made for the Aero Industry. But let us not go down the Robotics Rabbit Hole or we will be stuck in esoteric discussions for the next six months!

To summarise, thanks to all of you for the information here and that added in the past. My plan is to get a Seiko Diver of some description, service it and mod it to something I will love to wear and everybody else will either love or hate I expect. I do plan to get to the level where I can confidently strip, clean, lubricate, reassemble and regulate a Seiko movement without too many write offs. At present I can tweak a Seiko movement and get it running slightly better, but as I now understand I need to be able to do more, but hey learning is fun and good for you. :roll:

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Seikos are fun, these movements are so easy to work on, even if they are cheap to replace, it's a shame to bin them.
> 
> But bottom line is, a Timegrapher is definitely worth every bit it costs if you are anywhere near serious with the hobby of working on watches.


Great information! This is a great help to me :-!

My Bank Balance does not thank you though as my 2019 acquisition plan now includes a TimeGrapher and a Seiko Diver to mod!

Re the binning of movements and watches, I have been either lucky or careful so far and my wrecking score has been one Lorus Quartz with a broken crystal so far, but I am trying to fix that when I locate the correct crystal and it did persuade me to buy a proper Press to avoid the problem in the future!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Better buy a real Bambino for the same price.
> 
> Nicolas


I second Nicolas' suggestion on the Bambino (great pic by the way).

If you just want to dip your toe in the water, a better suggestion than the Hruodland would be the Binger - far cheaper, NH3x movement, better name and some good reviews on here.

I should state that I have nothing against Hruodland and I mean no disrespect to those who may be of Hruoddish descent.

I came, I tapped, I talked.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Do we have any brands on ALIex using Seiko NExx series movement ?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Absolutely! I'd consider it hugely beneficial to you, since you regulate your own watches. The one important thing to keep in mind is that you need to be aware of your own wear patterns in order to make best use of timegrapher data. I came across a post once from a German watchmaker working in the repair center for a Swiss brand in which he related that in his brand's experience, crown-down dominated the wear pattern. Considering the density of northern European cities, and the temperate climate that makes public transportation and walking feasible, I have the notion the same might not be true in, say, the American South and Southwest, where the summers are too hot for most people who can afford private transportation to bother with public alternatives and the cities haven't been built for walking since the rise of the air-conditioned automobile. Also different from a desk worker to a retiree to a manual laborer, etc.
> 
> The one I have is the Chinese Timegrapher 1900 (relabeled by many Chinese and Western brands, but most often sold under the "Weishi" brand (presumably an attempt to capitalize on the reputation of Witschi, the Swiss maker of high end time graphing machines). I'd recommend the 1900 over the less expensive 1000 simply because it can track 1/10 of a second, whereas the 1000 only tracks to a full second. The 1900 also has, supposedly, some longer timing period options, but I've not yet been able to figure out how that feature actually changes the calculations of moving averages (and the manual - not included but available online - is horribly vague in its translations). For my next round of testing, I'll probably be setting it to its shortest interval and simply recording a few minutes data by hand myself. In the future, I might upgrade to one of the more expensive models which take a printer, or I might plunge for a Witschi or another high end timegrapher.


Thank you for this post, it really helps me understand more about the Timegrapher.

The wear patterns info was interesting too. I'm a lefty and wear my watches on my right wrist. So, mine would predominantly be worn crown up when out and about.


----------



## caurusapulus (Jan 18, 2013)

Raf82 said:


> I decided to give it a go and ordered San Martin Bronze pilot on Taobao today.
> 
> They have a 12.12 promotion running so I got the bronze one with a Seagull 2130 movement for €110 which is €76 cheaper that the same watch on Aliexpress.
> 
> ...


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

caurusapulus said:


> Which seller did you buy it from? Because I am keeping an eye on the 62MAS that is currently out of stock from the seller that has most "cumulative comments" (here: hxxps://item.taobao.com/item.htm?scm=1007.10011.70203.100200300000001&id=563788922738&pvid=803c5a07-86b1-4935-91bd-73a4fee70cd5) while it is available from other sellers which are also shipping outside China (see here for instance: hxxps://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.39.1624409a8bMI8n&id=563307960795&ns=1&abbucket=12#detail)
> 
> Sorry for the urls with hxxps, I am under 4 messages and it won't let me post urls.


I got it from this seller

https://m.tb.cn/h.3LDfEGx?sm=534a19查看

Hope the link works for you.

Btw: They posted it the next day after purchase/payment and it's already been delivered to the shipping agent. Now it's on the way from China to Ireland.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Maybe I'm not the fist to come up with this, but why don't we start a 3D "the best of taobao" with reviews of taoboao agents, too ? Brand like Beijing , Shanghai or Fiyta (NOT on Alix) are an important portion of Chinese watch industry


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Maybe I'm not the fist to come up with this, but why don't we start a 3D "the best of taobao" with reviews of taoboao agents, too ? Brand like Beijing , Shanghai or Fiyta (NOT on Alix) are an important portion of Chinese watch industry


Great idea

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have decided now that 2019 is going to be Watch Mod year! This time with more purpose, I have decided that I do need to get a TimeGrapher if I am going to do this seriously. One quick post from you and another from *Brightling007* and I learn more in five minutes than I have in weeks of research!
> . . .
> Given that you must have taken a few apart, are they lubricated as they come off the production line?


Imagine my surprise in reading this; I actually learn a lot from your posts, as you're already deeper into practical mods than I am.  Though I am happy if I regurgitated information you could use, you have overestimated my experience. My learning is mostly theoretical or else received wisdom; I've only myself gotten as far as rudimentary regulation, hand setting, and swapping a few parts in situ, not to complete movement reassembly (though I might have a few disassembled skeletons in my closet :-d), though like you, that's the direction I'm heading and has always been a part of my watch plans. I have the tools, and years of reading have given me a background from which I can start. Unfortunately I have limited space and many hobbies, so it takes as much time to clear space and unpack my tools as it does to attempt to start work on a project, and I never seem to have enough time in big enough blocks to get very far. :-(



> From my knowledge, the automated facilities do have the ability to lubricate as they assemble, to simplify they use the Epson ink jet technology to deliver a precise amount of lubricant to a bearing or pivot point, which is what a Man would do in assembling the components.


That's very interesting and makes sense.



> To summarise, thanks to all of you for the information here and that added in the past. . . .I do plan to get to the level where I can confidently strip, clean, lubricate, reassemble and regulate a Seiko movement without too many write offs. At present I can tweak a Seiko movement and get it running slightly better, but as I now understand I need to be able to do more, but hey learning is fun and good for you. :roll:


Thanks for posting all of your information here too.

That's pretty much my plan as well, but I'm starting with the pile of cheap Tongji skeletons I gave out over the years to people interested in how a mechanical watch works (so they could watch them, not wear them), most of which were eventually returned to me dead (frequently with bad keyless works, but also with other problems). Only after I'm fairly confident I won't lose or destroy very many parts will I move on to Seikos, starting with my beloved Orange Monster, whose movement is clearly very ill despite its relative youth.



leastonh said:


> The wear patterns info was interesting too. I'm a lefty and wear my watches on my right wrist. So, mine would predominantly be worn crown up when out and about.


I'm semi-ambidextrous (better at some things with one hand and others with the other) and also wear most watches on my right (chronographs excepted) unless I'm trying to even out watch tan lines in the summer.  As I move deeper into regulation and into use of the timegrapher, it will be interesting to see what I end up needing to do to strike a mean closest to the true time, especially since many of my autos will spend time in the winder I recently bought (years after I should have bought one to keep the f72 moonphase set), where the average of the crown positions may well dominate.

Incidentally, from testing extensively last night, I think I've figured out the averages the Timegrapher 1900 displays for longer samples. It shows a new average every 14 seconds, but after a few minutes have passed, these averages settle down, and not in the same way the movement is settling into its new position, as restarting a test with long samples without disturbing the watch again sees the pattern settle down in only a minute or two. So that makes me more confident I can rely on the 60-second sample numbers after letting the escapement settle down for a few minutes after changing positions. This is still only a rudimentary understanding however. If anyone else knows in detail how sample times and calculated averages are supposed to work for a 1900, I'd love to hear that instead of relying on my own potentially faulty conclusions.



Ale De Alis said:


> Maybe I'm not the fist to come up with this, but why don't we create a 3D "the best of taobao" with reviews of taoboao agents, too ? Brand like Beijing , Shanghai or Fiyta (NOT on Alix) are an important portion of Chinese watch industry


It would be useful to have a thread to which many people contributed over time, instead of the present state of a number of threads with only a handful of replies. It's hard to get a good picture from anecdotes spread so widely, especially since the landscape of reliable agents likely evolves over time.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi guys,

the new thread is here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-taobao-4849275.html

please share!:-!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Great information! This is a great help to me :-!
> 
> My Bank Balance does not thank you though as my 2019 acquisition plan now includes a TimeGrapher and a Seiko Diver to mod!
> 
> ...


Oh, be prepared for some more ending in tears before you become good at it, but look at me, at this time last year I didn't even know what an escape wheel was.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Does anyone make a NOMOS Autobahn homage?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Not that I can find.


HoustonReal said:


> Does anyone make a NOMOS Autobahn homage?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

On a side note about watch modding, always start with something with an NH3x.. movement in it, and have some new movements in stock. When things go south you can drop a new one in without tears or sweat


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago someone posted a g-shock bracelet, I ordered one and have now received it. Mixed feelings:

+ it's the only way I've found to get my square Gs to sit flat on my wrist, the stock strap and NATO adapters both angle too sharply down.

- the clasp is flimsy and doesn't have much microadjust. 
- I had drill out my end links to accept the 2mm bars, it is designed to do so, but the tolerances were far out
- even after drilling the end links I couldn't fit it to my case with the thick bars, I had to use generic thin bars, which hold it snug and without movement. 
- I don't know what the OEM bracelets are made of but this is just a cheap feeling plastic, held together with push pins that don't seem all that secure. 

So all things considered it's not a brilliant deal for the money, but since the OEM one is so expensive and hard to source, it's an option. It's staying on mine, but I'm going to try to swap the clasp.


----------



## RodrigoAbraham (Dec 10, 2018)

Any of you has this milgauss homage? it's really 40 mm?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> On a side note about watch modding, always start with something with an NH3x.. movement in it, and have some new movements in stock. When things go south you can drop a new one in without tears or sweat


The cheapest source of Genuine Seiko/SII NH35a movements I have found is here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Automatic-Men-Watch-Mechanical-Gold-Leather-Luxury-Classic-DOM-Men-Watch-Waterproof-Japanese-Movement-Top-2018/32877311685.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.19.3a19b9bb9MfiG3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10192_10190_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10307_10820_10301_10821_538_10303_537_536_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=80f408ee-2e64-4ab4-ab19-ebf7a81f5b81-2&algo_pvid=80f408ee-2e64-4ab4-ab19-ebf7a81f5b81

You get a watch that you will either love or hate, but you have something to hold the watch movement whilst you work with it!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

How common are modding parts for the NH35/36? I never really considered modding but I have this Cadisen C1033 that is already one of my favorite watches and would love to have a white dial version as well however I'm not sure how viable this idea of making one by myself would be. I would get another Cadisen and ideally just replace the dial and remove the chapter ring but a quick search on ebay and Ali shows tons of modding parts for Miyota 8215 and very few for the NH35.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Oh, be prepared for some more ending in tears before you become good at it, but look at me, at this time last year I didn't even know what an escape wheel was.


Snap! This time last year I was paying £20+ to have a battery replaced in a Divers watch and get the water resistance checked, now I am the family go to source to fix computers, TV's, HiFi, Surround Sound systems and NOW the chief watch battery re-placer and general watch strap wrangler! b-) I was hoping for a quiet retirement, now I am busy acquiring new skills and equipment. :-s

PS Due to eBay deals I am now due to be the owner of a Seiko Mens 5 Sports SRPA07K1 which is to be my "Crash Test Dummy" for a couple of mods in the New Year :-d The tears will start when the bills come in Next Month! :-(

Best regards
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Spovan Beyond 4 ~50$


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Rista said:


> How common are modding parts for the NH35/36? I never really considered modding but I have this Cadisen C1033 that is already one of my favorite watches and would love to have a white dial version as well however I'm not sure how viable this idea of making one by myself would be. I would get another Cadisen and ideally just replace the dial and remove the chapter ring but a quick search on ebay and Ali shows tons of modding parts for Miyota 8215 and very few for the NH35.


Super common, but not on ali. Either look on ebay or google for yobokies / dagaz / dlw as good source of dials and hands.


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

ED209 said:


> So all things considered it's not a brilliant deal for the money, but since the OEM one is so expensive and hard to source, it's an option. It's staying on mine, but I'm going to try to swap the clasp.


Thanks for the review. I've been waiting for somebody to comment. I'll wait for something better to emerge. Could be worth passing your comments to the seller? If it was better built I would buy, and I'm sure a lot more would follow suit given positive reviews on WUS.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Oh, be prepared for some more ending in tears before you become good at it, but look at me, at this time last year I didn't even know what an escape wheel was.


Thats inspiring!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ED209 said:


> A couple of weeks ago someone posted a g-shock bracelet, I ordered one and have now received it. Mixed feelings:
> 
> + it's the only way I've found to get my square Gs to sit flat on my wrist, the stock strap and NATO adapters both angle too sharply down.
> 
> ...


How about some pics?


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

ED209 said:


> A couple of weeks ago someone posted a g-shock bracelet, I ordered one and have now received it. Mixed feelings:
> 
> + it's the only way I've found to get my square Gs to sit flat on my wrist, the stock strap and NATO adapters both angle too sharply down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

bushu16 said:


> watchcrank said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. I have the silver and find it pretty amazing for the price, despite its flaws. Might have to pick up the black too. b-)
> ...


Hi, sorry it took me three days to see this and reply. I don't know how I missed it before. :-s

My Cadisen C1032 came with the hour hand set about three minutes fast, so that it points directly at the hour marker when the minutes hand is pointing at 57 minutes. Mine also came with a prominent ding in the case, right on the edge of a transition between two depths of the case surface, so it's easy to see if one is looking for it. It's also the sort of thing that eventually happens to watches which get worn. Given I can fix hand setting (when I get around to getting my watch tools back out, which due to limited space means some other tools have to be put away), and because I wasn't yet familiar with Gear Best and assumed - wrongly - that their customer service wouldn't be responsive, I decided to shrug it off and keep the watch.

Sometime after I'd sized the bracelet and worn the watch, someone suggested I reach out to Gear Best customer service anyway. Because I'd already sized and worn it by then I didn't mention the peened case, but when I sent photos of the hand positioning, they were quite responsive and offered me a 15% refund so neither they nor I would have to deal with a return. I was quite satisfied with that, as the hands are a problem I can fix for free when I get my tools set up again.

The overall quality of the C1032 for the price - despite the potential for QC problems - is such that I've already ordered two more as gifts, and as soon as Gear Best will let me use the $15 off $50+ coupon again, I'll probably order the black dialed version.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The cheapest source of Genuine Seiko/SII NH35a movements I have found is here:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Automatic-Men-Watch-Mechanical-Gold-Leather-Luxury-Classic-DOM-Men-Watch-Waterproof-Japanese-Movement-Top-2018/32877311685.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.19.3a19b9bb9MfiG3&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10065_10068_10130_10547_319_317_10548_10696_10192_10190_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10307_10820_10301_10821_538_10303_537_536_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_51,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=80f408ee-2e64-4ab4-ab19-ebf7a81f5b81-2&algo_pvid=80f408ee-2e64-4ab4-ab19-ebf7a81f5b81
> 
> ...


The price seems to have skyrocketed on the DOM watches, to over $70. Gearbest still has their $15 off $50 sale, and the Cadisen C1020(NH36A) is currently just under $50. If you can find a small "Fashion" item that will push your total over $50, the price comes down to around $35.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

RodrigoAbraham said:


> Any of you has this milgauss homage? it's really 40 mm?
> View attachment 13721735


Yes I have both the white and black dials Southberg. Quite like them! 🙂 I confirm the case is 40 mm.

Nicolas


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Tomasso said:


> my watchmaker failed to repair my _new_ watch, saying it is made of dung and simply won't work anymore


Alrightey, a month later, my watchmaker did revive the Tonji movement in the Woonun watch. He said the movement required thorough cleaning as it must have been laying in the warehouse for ages. He told me all grease was stone hard. Costed me the same money as the watch,

Alas, after a week of utter joy, today the watch stopped again and refuses to start. The balance doesn't move at all, and when I wind it, the winder weight starts spinning like nuts.

Back to the shop, or dead for good?


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

cut your losses, throw it out.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tomasso said:


> Alrightey, a month later, my watchmaker did revive the Tonji movement in the Woonun watch. He said the movement required thorough cleaning as it must have been laying in the warehouse for ages. He told me all grease was stone hard. Costed me the same money as the watch,
> 
> Alas, after a week of utter joy, today the watch stopped again and refuses to start. The balance doesn't move at all, and when I wind it, the winder weight starts spinning like nuts.
> 
> Back to the shop, or dead for good?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunk_cost

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The price seems to have skyrocketed on the DOM watches, to over $70. Gearbest still has their $15 off $50 sale, and the Cadisen C1020(NH36A) is currently just under $50. If you can find a small "Fashion" item that will push your total over $50, the price comes down to around $35.


The price on the Dom watches has shot up!! It was around £28 yesterday when I composed that post!

Regards
Jim

PS I have one of the Cadisen watches, excellent IMHO!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Xinew ~3 $


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Poor man's Hulk. I wonder what movements do they use, it hacks and hand winds. I also have a two tone one and both are good timekeepers.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

I received on thurday some starking whatches that I bought on 11/11. I was really pleased with the AM0184 that I bought some more.







From left to right, the AM0184, my first Starking watch, the AM194, which is nearly the same as before but with arabic number at 12 and 6, the AM0187 with white dial, a Tissot Le Locle hommage and the BM0972, a quartz watch.

For the quartz model, I chose the blue dial but I got a message that it was out of stock so I chose the white dial. The second hand is nearly properly aligned, but I'm ok, even my Seiko Kinetic don't have the second properly aligned. It got rolled link bracelet, rather thin and lightweight. On the alix description, pictures say it's sapphire glass but uppermost description say hardlex and the Diamond Selector II say it's not sapphire (I'm waiting for a nakzen pagoda, I hope it still sapphire). The automatics have solid links and solid end links, all that make the AM0184 great are there too even if the bracelet is slightly different.

Then I tested the two other watch for sapphire and the AM0194 (second on the picture) does not have sapphire while it should have. At least the starking contact on alix admited that it should have been sapphire, I'll see how much I can get back.

For the white dial AM0187, I think that the theory about starking white and black dials is confirmed. Out of the box it was like 2s per minutes fast, it was visible with naked eyes. I've already done some little regulation on the AM0184, the back was super tight but the AM0187 was very easy to open.
I'm no way a watch expert but under the regulator lever there is another lever (which I don't know what it is for except that on some videos about regulation, it was said to do not touch it). While touching the regulation lever, the second lever come with it... so I had to move it back. In the end I think I did a good job. All the 4 watches time were set on thursday so if you compare with the quartz watch, I think it's ok. The second watch still have the regulation from the factory.

But even if the white dial AM0187 keep the time ok after my regulation (even when worn), when I look closely at the second hand, it's not at smooth as the 2 other that should have the same movement. There is some hiccup, it's subbtle but visible.

I bought the quartz watch hoping that it would the same finishing than its big sibbling but it's not. It's a nice 20USD quartz watch but let see how the nazkzen pagoda compete with it.

So stick with the black dial if you got for a starking automatic. I think I can get a little refund about the second one that don't have sapphire but for the third one that has a bad movement (but now keep time after opening it) I'll let it go.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The cheapest source of Genuine Seiko/SII NH35a movements I have found is here:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Aut...lgo_pvid=80f408ee-2e64-4ab4-ab19-ebf7a81f5b81
> 
> ...


Check out this UK supplier on eBay seller:kellenstore_5, they have nh36 movement s (cloned?)for just over £20 free p&p. Also some eta are available.
At worst they are affordable to practice on.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Gearbest still has their $15 off $50 sale


Any idea why it won't apply on some watches over $50 right now? Example being the Cadisen C1032, listed at $56.49 for the black dial. I thought it might have been because I'd recently made use of that promotion, but I just tested it in an incognito browser over VPN from another country and had the same result.



Mtech said:


> cut your losses, throw it out.


Never throw out a dead movement. Keep for parts. They may be handy someday.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> How common are modding parts for the NH35/36? I never really considered modding but I have this Cadisen C1033 that is already one of my favorite watches and would love to have a white dial version as well however I'm not sure how viable this idea of making one by myself would be. I would get another Cadisen and ideally just replace the dial and remove the chapter ring but a quick search on ebay and Ali shows tons of modding parts for Miyota 8215 and very few for the NH35.


The hands of an ETA2824 can be made to fit as well. And the NH3x.. type movements are really easy to 'dial dot' as the edge can be lined with a few dots to stick the dial on firmly. Only most date windows don't line up as they are pretty far off center and large font on the NH3x..



ObiWonWD40 said:


> Snap! This time last year I was paying £20+ to have a battery replaced in a Divers watch and get the water resistance checked, now I am the family go to source to fix computers, TV's, HiFi, Surround Sound systems and NOW the chief watch battery re-placer and general watch strap wrangler! b-) I was hoping for a quiet retirement, now I am busy acquiring new skills and equipment. :-s
> 
> PS Due to eBay deals I am now due to be the owner of a Seiko Mens 5 Sports SRPA07K1 which is to be my "Crash Test Dummy" for a couple of mods in the New Year :-d The tears will start when the bills come in Next Month! :-(
> 
> ...


Oh I know what you mean, my expertise is in electronics, but I'm generally called the handyman, or mc guyver by the people that surround me.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

watchcrank said:


> Any idea why it won't apply on some watches over $50 right now? Example being the Cadisen C1032, listed at $56.49 for the black dial. I thought it might have been because I'd recently made use of that promotion, but I just tested it in an incognito browser over VPN from another country and had the same result.
> 
> I just checked Cadisen C1032 at Gearbest and the $15 discount seems to work but you have to "activate" it by yourself. When I bought my second Cadisen last month I didn't have to do anything for the extra discount but it seems that now you have to select the discount separately.
> 
> So basically first ad the item to the cart, then go to the cart and next to the picture of the item there should be orange text "ADD_ON" which opens a drop-down menu where you can select "Fashion $15 off over $50" and the discount is applied. At least that's how it work for me although I didn't buy anything this time.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> watchcrank said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea why it won't apply on some watches over $50 right now? Example being the Cadisen C1032, listed at $56.49 for the black dial. I thought it might have been because I'd recently made use of that promotion, but I just tested it in an incognito browser over VPN from another country and had the same result.
> ...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Sasropakis said:


> watchcrank said:
> 
> 
> > Any idea why it won't apply on some watches over $50 right now? Example being the Cadisen C1032, listed at $56.49 for the black dial. I thought it might have been because I'd recently made use of that promotion, but I just tested it in an incognito browser over VPN from another country and had the same result.
> ...


Thanks! |>  For some reason I hadn't noticed that icon there. :-s


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Sasropakis said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, this is the way I had to do it too. It's probably because there are a few different deals on at the moment, so it lets you pick one.
> ...


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Maybe it is just Me or the time of the Year or something, but some of what and where we used to rely on for good deals have gone crazy expensive it would seem.

In other areas I have managed to get Brand Name Seiko watches for silly prices, but this may be a quirk of the UK eBay as we have Far East dealers that as they sell and ship from Ireland can offer almost Tax Free Far East prices on watches and you can often get models that are for the Japan Domestic Market which are not normally available in the UK or Europe.

This is not illegal as Ireland has some weird Tax Regulations, but please note I am not a Tax Expert!! For example, I used to be a part Owner/Director of a Software company, three of the Directors were Brits and the forth Director who was also the Company Secretary was Irish based in Dublin. The company was registered in Ireland and as software is something that is written it is taxed like a book. It used to be something like 5% which was very cheap for us at the time, even though 99% of our customers were outside Ireland and when we sold the company which was basically selling the rights to the software and processes, we saved a bundle there too. I know that around Dublin Airport there used to be loads of warehouses that were basically mail order companies that imported goods by Sea & Air and shipped them back out to customers across Europe.

Before you go off searching for these outfits on eBay though, beware as not all are totally legit! But I have bought Seiko's successfully through them at prices far lower than you can pay elsewhere, and they turn up being delivered by my local Royal Mail postie, not some nebulous courier! Delivery takes around 2-3 weeks in my experience. As they use the European Postal system, which means with another of those EU quirks, that the postage should be the same for any goods shipped from one EU country to another, which probably rules out the US I am afraid, in the same way that using the US dealers is expensive for us in Europe. :-s

For example I managed to buy this for £96 delivered at the weekend, with a few eBay discounts and a voucher I had. :-!

Seiko Mens Analog business 5 Sports SRPA07K1








Not sure about the hands, but they can get modded, just want to see what the Lume is like in reality first as it may be OK, but I don't like the second hand so that might get swapped for a Red one ;-)

Best regards,
Jim

PS I don't encourage illegal tax avoidance, but these quirks I show here are totally legal and I have no problem using legal loopholes!
PPS For those of you who don't know, there are ways to get eBay to maybe give you a discount. Rather than putting the target of your desire just into your Watch List, put it there and then load it into your Basket, but don't pay for it, Wait! After a while you should get a reminder that you have goods in your basket that you have not paid for. Wait again and see if you get a discount offer. Take it out of the basket, wait a day or so and than put it back in. These actions show that you are a hesitant buyer and maybe a discount could push you over the edge. This is not a 100% method of getting a discount, but every now and then it does work! Good Luck :-!


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Mtech said:


> cut your losses, throw it out.


Pity, I liked it the whole lot. Can anyone recommend a decent mechanical sub hommage for as little as possible?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Tomasso said:


> Pity, I liked it the whole lot. Can anyine recommend a dwcwnt mechanical sub hommage for as little as possible?


Invicta 8926OB if you don't mind the branding. I'm serious, I went through many cheapo sub clones and Invicta is the best value. If you wait till some bigger sales it can be found for $40.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

FattMatt said:


> Check out this UK supplier on eBay seller:kellenstore_5, they have nh36 movement s (cloned?)for just over £20 free p&p. Also some eta are available.
> At worst they are affordable to practice on.


He has none.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

konax said:


> Invicta 8926OB if you don't mind the branding. I'm serious, I went through many cheapo sub clones and Invicta is the best value. If you wait till some bigger sales it can be found for $40.


I second this recommendation, however, it's quite possible that the Invicta sells for much higher than that in the inquirer's home country of Poland ... If price is a big concern, maybe take another gamble, this time on the Tevise T801A?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> I second this recommendation, however, it's quite possible that the Invicta sells for much higher than that in the inquirer's home country of Poland ... If price is a big concern, maybe take another gamble, this time on the Tevise T801A?


That $40 is from camelcamelcamel, Amazon price tracker.
Also I have the Tevise and posted my thoughts on it just few posts earlier.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> Check out this UK supplier on eBay seller:kellenstore_5, they have nh36 movement s (cloned?)for just over £20 free p&p. Also some eta are available.
> At worst they are affordable to practice on.


Just checked the seller out and not only do they have what looks like genuine NH36 movements but Miyota too, plus some ETA but they could well be clones!

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/Watches-Parts-Accessories/14324/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=&_ssn=kellenstore_5&_sac=1

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Maybe it is just Me or the time of the Year or something, but some of what and where we used to rely on for good deals have gone crazy expensive it would seem.
> 
> In other areas I have managed to get Brand Name Seiko watches for silly prices, but this may be a quirk of the UK eBay as we have Far East dealers that as they sell and ship from Ireland can offer almost Tax Free Far East prices on watches and you can often get models that are for the Japan Domestic Market which are not normally available in the UK or Europe.
> 
> ...


Days before the SARBs were discontinued I ordered one through one such set-up, it seemed weird but I figured eBay protects buyers so it was worth the risk, and they delivered as promised. In theory they are charging VAT on these which is more than you can say for most Singapore or mainland Chinese sellers, but the prices are often comparable especially with an eBay voucher, and they seem to carry a different range including JDM models (eg my SARB). For JDM, cheaper than ordering from Japan for sure - although with my first SARB, I did have to send it back to Higuchi for warranty repair, not sure what I'd do with a faulty grey market JDM model.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'd love to see ppl Flieger pilots watches! Either in A or B


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hello fellow watch enthusiasts I'm getting a Parnis sterile dial 44mm flieger but cannot decide between these four! What's do you guys think is the more appealing one as there all slightly different! Also the seagull 4698 and 4697 other then sub dials being at 9 and 6 is there's any performance difference between them! Well I'm ready to pull the trigger hopefully some votes will help me decide. Cheers... 
Cheers i


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Hi guys I'm getting a 44mm Parnis sterile dial Flieger and can decide on case colour or dials! Which do you think rocks better the Rose gold models the blu


My vote goes for number "One"! I have a similar variant of it and love wearing it...



















Cheers!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

OK So I am in silly mode.

Every Christmas we end up going to parties with a load of people I do not want or need to see the rest of the year, aka 'Family'

Not so much the Blood Relations, but there are exceptions, but the related by marriage and the co-habiting ones that bring out the 'Grumpy Old Git' in me o|

So there are those, and one especially, for whom I wear my Party Watch :-s that has to look like or do something! Last year I wore an Invicta 8927ob and got the comment, "I could have bought a Rolex but I don't like them". Mr Richard Head thought I was wearing a famous watch and my clone got him hook line and sinker. I Woz Happy b-)

My theme for this year has to be my "The Worlds Coming to an End Survivors Watch" So something that has loads of functions, most of which would be totally useless in the real functioning World, but maybe plausible following the End of Life as we know it. :roll: Yes I know I am a Sad Git, but I have been blessed with these tendencies since birth!

This year, I don't want to spend loads of money as I would rather reserve that for a watch I actually liked, whereas the possible candidate I want an opinion on is something I could wear beyond the Christmas period maybe one or twice? And before I reveal my possible candidate, let me say that Yes I did consider the usual Casio suspects, but I don't need to spend that kind of money for a 'Wind Up'

So thanks to a Gedmis video on the $20 Forum I took note of this:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/SKMEI-Outdoor-Sports-Watches-Men-Multiple-Digital-Compass-Multiple-Time-Zone-Watch-50M-Waterproof-Alarm-Wristwatches/1403689_32864999300.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.1.3ed13a79kdKRw8&aff_platform=link-c-tool&cpt=1545064408365&sk=SKltlPK&aff_trace_key=773cb5f1101b4a5abf2f38640a60a07d-1545064408365-02125-SKltlPK&terminal_id=02cfd755133e4a5dbdc4b10ce4d8e1d7

I get what he says, but just over £16 is alright but over £75 for the better alternative is not. :think:

What say you? 

Best regards
Jim


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My vote goes for the 2nd one! I have one and love wearing it...

Awsome mate that's a sweet looking watch! How are you finding them overall?



















Cheers![/QUOTE]


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

It is rose gold or yellow gold plating on you flieger mate?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Hi guys I'm getting a 44mm Parnis sterile dial Flieger and can decide on case colour or dials! Which do you think rocks better the Rose gold models the blu


I am leery of the gold plating on watches holding up in the long run, and that on cheap watches of holding up even in the short run, so I would go stainless. I'd also go sterile dial, not Parnis-branded, both out of preference for sterile dials and a personal distaste for the Parnis brand.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> coltpeacemaker041 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys I'm getting a 44mm Parnis sterile dial Flieger and can decide on case colour or dials! Which do you think rocks better the Rose gold models the blu
> ...


Yeah that's what worries me so I just got a 47mm x 15mm sterile dial Flieger on black calf skin band with white stitching not 10mins ago from Aliexpress! My version has the seagull 4698 movement which is ok reasonable I guess. Hopefully it won't need to much regulation adjustments but I doubt it also I bought a Sapphire crystal for it off Ebay as I don't believe it has one as sold but some ppl say there's does so all in all I'm happy with the flieger A now all I need is a B but I'd better not let the wife know!!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's some pics off MY Sterile dial 47mm flieger


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ObiWon, can you share some details of those Irish sellers on eBay? I'm not familiar with them.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> OK So I am in silly mode.
> 
> Every Christmas we end up going to parties with a load of people I do not want or need to see the rest of the year, aka 'Family'
> 
> ...


Watch out!:-d

If you order your Skmei now, it's highly likely you'll receive it by the end of January '19...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1246 ~10$


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> ObiWon, can you share some details of those Irish sellers on eBay? I'm not familiar with them.
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


I bought my SARB from free-duty-zone...apparently now they are selling from Switzerland and give a HK address. The prices don't look especially great at the moment. I think the other one I looked at was ioomobile - they sold a ton of mobile accessories and SARB033s. Weird, but like I say they delivered as promised in my case.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I picked up this sport of the bagel milgaus style for $52.00 I am very happy with the fit and finish. The movement hacks and hand winds. Even though the bracelet is hollow end links, the overall package is quite nice. My reference point is Invicta 8926s. This is equally as nice. Can anyone tell me what movement I have? The listing didn't say.

















NH35A


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> I picked up this sport of the bagel milgaus style for $52.00 I am very happy with the fit and finish. The movement hacks and hand winds. Even though the bracelet is hollow end links, the overall package is quite nice. My reference point is Invicta 8926s. This is equally as nice. Can anyone tell me what movement I have? The listing didn't say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a DG2813 style Mingzhu movement
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/any-info-mingzhu-watch-movements-538122.html​Maybe the letters under the balance wheel refer to the actual manufacturer of the movement


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I second this recommendation, however, it's quite possible that the Invicta sells for much higher than that in the inquirer's home country of Poland


Indeed, the price is at least fourfold if I wanted to source the watch from Poland. Madness.



ohhenry1 said:


> ... If price is a big concern, maybe take another gamble, this time on the Tevise T801A?


Well, since I want the watch to be in rotation with a couple of different pieces, I do not wish to spend a lot. Especially with kids around, I'd get its beating. I want to wear it without hesitation, not polish it in a cabinet.

Thanks for the tip, I like the case and the hands on the Woonun better than Tevise, heftier looking, that's why I went with the former. Since it is the exact same movement, I might order the tevise and ask the meister to swap the guts around while he does the inevitable service at one point. You got me thinking...


----------



## nolanm (Jun 14, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> I picked up this sport of the bagel milgaus style for $52.00 I am very happy with the fit and finish. The movement hacks and hand winds. Even though the bracelet is hollow end links, the overall package is quite nice. My reference point is Invicta 8926s. This is equally as nice. Can anyone tell me what movement I have? The listing didn't say.


I'm a big fan of the BagelGauss, I got it years ago when they were lesser known for about $30aud and its great value for that. Will serve me well until I get the real deal which is a grail of mine.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

konax said:


> That $40 is from camelcamelcamel, Amazon price tracker.


I don't have an account on Amazon, what would be the shipping cost to Poland?



konax said:


> Also I have the Tevise and posted my thoughts on it just few posts earlier.


Yup, Invicta wins hands down in terms of quality, I watched other reviews as well. If only they upscaled the indices to mimick the newer sub, like tevise did. 8-(


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Tomasso said:


> I don't have an account on Amazon, what would be the shipping cost to Poland?
> 
> Yup, Invicta wins hands down in terms of quality, I watched other reviews as well. If only they upscaled the indices to mimick the newer sub, like tevise did. 8-(


Never noticed your location until now. Fellow Pole here  please private message me as somehow I can't start a new PM from Tapatalk.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm fairly blown away by this Lobinni model, to the point where my impulse-buy finger is twitching despite the price.

https://......./2Ck9xfU

Is this a copy of a Muhle or some other German watch? It says "Nautische Instrumente" on the bezel, as well as "Automatik." Nautische Instrumente means "nautical instrument" in German, and I've seen it on Muhles before. I'm not sure if that's trademarked, but if it is, that's at least as dumb as allowing a watchmaker to trademark the name of the Italian Navy.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

the thing with these watches are if you press pusher month and probably day will advance.i dont like these type of design otherwise amazing watch


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

shayan44 said:


> the thing with these watches are if you press pusher month and probably day will advance.i dont like these type of design otherwise amazing watch


based on my experience with lobinni, i bet the pusher action is excellent and advances everything correctly


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Days before the SARBs were discontinued I ordered one through one such set-up, it seemed weird but I figured eBay protects buyers so it was worth the risk, and they delivered as promised. In theory they are charging VAT on these which is more than you can say for most Singapore or mainland Chinese sellers, but the prices are often comparable especially with an eBay voucher, and they seem to carry a different range including JDM models (eg my SARB). For JDM, cheaper than ordering from Japan for sure - although with my first SARB, I did have to send it back to Higuchi for warranty repair, not sure what I'd do with a faulty grey market JDM model.


I agree they are totally Grey Market, but I go into it with my eyes wide open and I know that service on warranty is going to be totally non existant, but I bought a watch for £96 that I have seen listed elsewhere for £249 so I am willing to take a gamble! Worst that can happen is the movement is toast, but I can buy a new one for £23 and I reckon with a Fair Wind I could swap it over. I plan to change the hands anyway which would void the warranty anyway.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> ObiWon, can you share some details of those Irish sellers on eBay? I'm not familiar with them.
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


Look for a seller called OxfordIsetan https://www.ebay.co.uk/usr/oxford-isetan?_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2754

There are more like manchester-first too but they come and go with stock.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## SirTimmyTimbit (Dec 29, 2013)

Anyone know of a Max Bill (any of them) homage with no branding?


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> I picked up this sport of the bagel milgaus style for $52.00 I am very happy with the fit and finish. The movement hacks and hand winds. Even though the bracelet is hollow end links, the overall package is quite nice. My reference point is Invicta 8926s. This is equally as nice. Can anyone tell me what movement I have? The listing didn't say.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Put it under magnification. It's a "y 18" under the gold wheel thingy there.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Elfer996 said:


> Put it under magnification. It's a "y 18" under the gold wheel thingy there.


The only one who can help us is HustonReal!:-!


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Tomasso said:


> Back to the shop, or dead for good?


I gave it a go and opened the Woonun case again to see if a miracle happens. Seems like I have diagnosed the root cause of the issue - the bloody autowinder add-on. When I hand wound the movement and held the weight to stop it from spinning, I was able to start the watch by giving the balance wheel a nudge. Of course, when I let the weight, it started spinning again, albeit less vigorously, some power has remained in the spring and the watch is alive. It the problem reoccurs, I'll ask the meister to remove the autowinder completely. I might as well just tape the weight in place.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark sport watch SH516


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Domoz said:


> Thanks for previous answer.
> Did you get your Tiger Sharks?
> I'd like to have some feedback from someone who owns both Tiger Sharks and 65.


Okay, the watch arrived! I've had it on for two days, it's a comfortable watch and wears flat, but not nearly as flat as the 65. I love it though, and what is better on the Tiger Sharks (TS from now on) is the bezel, the clicks are very loud and it feels very firm. The 65 is great, but is a little less crunchy and firm. The ceramic bezel inlay is incredible, and the lume in there I think is also ceramic, it is pretty touch and hard at least. The bracelet is very good, but the 65 is also a little more flat here, but the TS does have guide tubes in the links for the push pins, which make the links very smooth hinging and the whole bracelet drape around the wrist very very smoothly. There aren't even the slightest polishing errors on this watch, every corner is sharp, even in the reflection, no bends that ought not be there, it is like it's laser cut. I've tested the accuracy on my Weishi 2000 and it is very good, but my Merkur slightly beats it, especially when brought in to different positions. I've written some on that in the Taobao thread already, but what I see is Merkur is topping the LTM/Sharkey/San Martin brand just ever so slightly in to the minutest details. All these watches come in the same cases, with the same booklets, and the same tags, so I would guess the same factory is responsible for them, but Merkur probably has a an even higher standard quality control. The fact that these frequently go in a pre-sale on ebay for the first 100 buyers makes them very interesting. I bought my Tuna there for 169 dollars, and didn't think much of that price at first, when looking at the specs on paper and the shabby computer drawing in the advert back then, but man, did they blow me away when I first laid hands on it!! It took the watch more than 5 months to arrive though, you literally buy it when the parts are still sheet metal, blocks of material and bars. The seller did provide status updates at least once a month though, so I just sat tight. If you can't handle that, then don't buy it!

Here are some pics, some include the Merkur Tuna, and a Corgeut GMT Black Bay homage that I overlumed myself (not relumed that is!), and the 65, and TS...

Enjoy!










































































And the 65 next to an SKX009 for thickness comparison...


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Before 








After

NH35A


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elfer996 said:


> Put it under magnification. It's a "y 18" under the gold wheel thingy there.





Ale De Alis said:


> The only one who can help us is HustonReal!:-!


No idea off the top of my head. Chascomm or William Ho (works at PTS Resources), may have seen this before.

I'll post it over in F72 and see if anybody knows the answer.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Couldn't help myself, for less than £13 a gmt (ha ha) automatic. Goodness knows what the 1-10 means on the dial.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Put it under magnification. It's a "y 18" under the gold wheel thingy there.


Love it!
Can take back off watch and calls balance wheel a "gold thingy".
Priceless and good humour.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just bought a sterile "Parnis" dial 47mm x 15.5mm pilots watch with the clone 6498 mov! I also got a real after market shappire crystal as I doubt it has one as they reckon!! And the movement doesn't look to bad from the looks off this one with the basic engraving.









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

FattMatt said:


> View attachment 13730769
> 
> 
> Couldn't help myself, for less than £13 a gmt (ha ha) automatic. Goodness knows what the 1-10 means on the dial.


For the $$$ how can you go wrong lol but seriously I got my old man a digital/anolog off that brand and it was really heavy which he liked...

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Japan-Genu...hash=item286782f26c:m:mnaROiJ9F4mPkynoFoNeS3Q
View attachment s-l400 (1).jpg.pdf


NH 35 movements for less than $30 plus other goodies on this sellers site


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ED209 said:


> A couple of weeks ago someone posted a g-shock bracelet, I ordered one and have now received it. Mixed feelings:
> 
> + it's the only way I've found to get my square Gs to sit flat on my wrist, the stock strap and NATO adapters both angle too sharply down.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the update, disappointing as it may be, I ordered one as well, but tracking showed it hasn't shipped yet and the order closes on the 25th - hmm, maybe I'll get "lucky" and it won't make it here and I can just get a refund. I do have an original (which I really like, other than the price) to compare to if I actually receive it, I'll update you all on how they compare.


----------



## fabrinie (Dec 19, 2018)

Hello everyone, I'm looking for a submariner's homage on Aliexpress, but I'm undecided from these:
Tevise T801A, I saw many reviews of this watch and almost all people said it's a good watch with an unknown moment, but it has a good accuracy (between ±3, ±15 sec/day) 














Price: about 22$

WLISTH 1008
I never see this watch, and there are nothing reviews or video about it, but is the movement a DG2813 or something? is better than the Tevise's one?














Price: about 22$

DEERFUN 
There are no informations about this watch, it has a quartz movement (so probably is better in accuracy), but is very cheap about 13$
I don't know the quality of the case and the bracelet, but I like the grey/steel bezel







Price: 13$

What do you suggest?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've looked at this one a lot. I love everything about, apart from the size. In the end I decided it was just too big for me. I think 42mm is my max. Otherwise it just looks weird on wrist.


coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just bought a sterile "Parnis" dial 47mm x 15.5mm pilots watch with the clone 6498 mov! I also got a real after market shappire crystal as I doubt it has one as they reckon!! And the movement doesn't look to bad from the looks off this one with the basic engraving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

konax said:


> Invicta 8926OB if you don't mind the branding. I'm serious, I went through many cheapo sub clones and Invicta is the best value. If you wait till some bigger sales it can be found for $40.


do you know whats the actual thickness like on this Invicta? I was looking for a sub homage this year, and considered the Invicta's (although I don't understand all the differences between the various models) but I saw different specs listed in different places regarding the thickness - usually 14-15 mm, and I had gotten one of the Invicta bronze divers when it was on sale earlier in the year - its really nice looking, runs great, developed a nice patina - but man that thing is a real ham sandwich as far as the thickness, I don't wear it as much because it feels so top heavy to me, snags when putting on coats, etc.

I ended up getting a Corgeut sub off ali, I think it was $70-80, with 8215 movement. Some parts of the watch are really nice - the ceramic bezel, indices, movement is fine - no stuttering observed so far but then there are a few flaws, one of the indices is not aligned properly (didn't even notice it at first but now sometimes this really bugs me if I start staring at it) and there are a couple rough spots where the case was machined. Actual thickness is 13.5 mm which feels OK to me. The bracelet has the sliding adjustable Rolex type clasp, which I really like. Overall I like it and its getting wrist time, but if this Invicta is not too thick and goes on sale, maybe I need a second sub homage...


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Liking these BENYARs anyone had any experiences?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bTEwRKeIn
And

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/WgJmV2a5z


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> do you know whats the actual thickness like on this Invicta?


I just measured my 8927ob, same watch with added 'Bling' 

13.9mm Hope this helps.

Regards
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Dupe again!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

geoffersmaer said:


> Liking these BENYARs anyone had any experiences?
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bTEwRKeIn
> And
> ...


My reservations would be that the battery could last longer than the movement, but that is a matter of luck from my experience. The same could be said for the actual appearance of the watch rather than the edited images.

Regards
Jim


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm considering getting this explorer homage off ali, do you guys know if this is the same watch, just different prices and different brands, Parnis vs Bliger. Its a sterile dial, so any reason to not get the cheaper Bliger?

Also, theres a Bagelsport on ebay which looks the same, for even less, but its a branded dial - I don't like "Bagelsport" on the dial, but wondering if its also the same watch?

Any opinions or actual owners of any of these watches?








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/40m...6.0&pvid=d795c307-409a-4d52-ad24-a98c8d380f9d








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/40m...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.265.346a3c00zGo1bW


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Okay, the watch arrived! (Lot of great photos and information)


Many thanks for photos and reviews.

I'm currently trying to find the best option to buy both a stainless steel flieger/pilot (for which I ask sellers a ST2130 mvt) and this TS (with blue dial).


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> My reservations would be that the battery could last longer than the movement, but that is a matter of luck from my experience. The same could be said for the actual appearance of the watch rather than the edited images.
> 
> Regards
> Jim


yeah that doesnt surprise me, but looking at the ads i cant see anything about the movements , what are the chances that i could buy a movement for a few bob from miyota oe someone and swap it?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Greggg3 said:


> do you know whats the actual thickness like on this Invicta?


I just measured - 13.6mm (that's the 8926OB model, NH35 powered). It wears really well, has some heft to it, but not heavy on the wrist and a good balance because of the solid link bracelet. I don't wear it anymore because I couln't stand the branded case and also because I got a better replacement - Steinhart OVM 39. But for 40-60 USD the Invicta is a killer piece.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

geoffersmaer said:


> yeah that doesnt surprise me, but looking at the ads i cant see anything about the movements , what are the chances that i could buy a movement for a few bob from miyota oe someone and swap it?


I would think you probably could but given that you might have a bit of work to do it would be better to buy a watch like a Corgeut that already has a Miyota movement in it.

I bought a cheap Holuns watch and to be honest it was not worth the £19+ I paid for it. The markings on the dial were really bad so much so that in the end the seller sent me a replacement.




















I have looked at buying another movement but in the end it was cheaper to buy this Pulsar watch for £17.17 Second Hand, not working and fix it and clean it inside and out and then I have a watch with a Seiko 7T62 Chronograph/Alarm movement that works and is a known entity.









I am of the opinion that these very cheap Chronographs from AliX, with very few exceptions, are nothing more than conversation pieces and not serious watches. But then I confess to being a Grumpy Old Git and you should consider my opinion with that in mind.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Inexpensive digital skmei watches ~7$


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Greggg3 said:


> I'm considering getting this explorer homage off ali, do you guys know if this is the same watch, just different prices and different brands, Parnis vs Bliger. Its a sterile dial, so any reason to not get the cheaper Bliger?
> 
> Also, theres a Bagelsport on ebay which looks the same, for even less, but its a branded dial - I don't like "Bagelsport" on the dial, but wondering if its also the same watch?
> 
> Any opinions or actual owners of any of these watches?


I have the Parnis and Bagelsport. The Bagelsport is 36mm, so very different to Parnis. Of the ones you post, I see no reason not to get the Bliger and save a bit of cash - the Parnis isn't exactly the most confidence inspiring or luxurious watch anyway!


----------



## Dutchie76 (Dec 3, 2018)

I don't have answers but can say that a picture is only loosely connected to a product in stock over at AliExpress. You'll even see conflicting pictures and of course specs within the same listing. Branded or unbranded. So far I always receive branded.
Curious that these 3 photos seem to have been taken in the same shoot or at least studio. Each depicts a different watch though, at least two seem to have differing blue protection on. The third lacks that blue plastic but does have some transparent extra. I would not feel comfortable waging they're all the same spec.


----------



## Dutchie76 (Dec 3, 2018)

Apologies.
Very odd re-post. Can't find out how delete o| probably a feature rather than a bug.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I got the Quanqin Small Seconds watch today. I thought I had traded messages but can't find it. I guess it was all done in this thread.
Anyhow the minute hand WILL NOT set on an indice. It either goes back halfway between or forward just enough to be irritating.
I would suspect it is NOT a name brand movement. I suppose I'll open it up and see.


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

fabrinie said:


> DEERFUN
> There are no informations about this watch, it has a quartz movement (so probably is better in accuracy), but is very cheap about 13$
> I don't know the quality of the case and the bracelet, but I like the grey/steel bezel
> 
> ...


I previously purchased a green Deerfun. The case is steel-plated base metal, the bezel was outrageously sloppy, the lumed pip on the bezel fell out, the bracelet links are (very poorly) folded.

Would I do it again? LOL. Maybe.


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I would think you probably could but given that you might have a bit of work to do it would be better to buy a watch like a Corgeut that already has a Miyota movement in it.
> 
> I have looked at buying another movement but in the end it was cheaper to buy this Pulsar watch for £17.17 Second Hand, not working and fix it and clean it inside and out and then I have a watch with a Seiko 7T62 Chronograph/Alarm movement that works and is a known entity.
> 
> ...


This is sound thinking jim, while I am a dab hand with the spanners as it were, I'm not sure I could repair and clean a movement that easily, though I have swapped movements, faces and hands in the past.
How did the pulsar go? I have an eBay search set up for watches just like this.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

konax said:


> I just measured - 13.6mm (that's the 8926OB model, NH35 powered). It wears really well, has some heft to it, but not heavy on the wrist and a good balance because of the solid link bracelet. I don't wear it anymore because I couln't stand the branded case and also because I got a better replacement - Steinhart OVM 39. But for 40-60 USD the Invicta is a killer piece.


Thank you for checking it! yeah thats sounds OK , on the thickness I mean


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

konax said:


> I just measured - 13.6mm (that's the 8926OB model, NH35 powered). It wears really well, has some heft to it, but not heavy on the wrist and a good balance because of the solid link bracelet. I don't wear it anymore because I couln't stand the branded case and also because I got a better replacement - Steinhart OVM 39. But for 40-60 USD the Invicta is a killer piece.


Thank you for checking it! yeah thats sounds OK , on the thickness I mean


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I have the Parnis and Bagelsport. The Bagelsport is 36mm, so very different to Parnis. Of the ones you post, I see no reason not to get the Bliger and save a bit of cash - the Parnis isn't exactly the most confidence inspiring or luxurious watch anyway!


Thanks, its great to get feed back from someone who has those watches. Do you like the smaller Bagelsport better than the Parnis? And how "not confidence inspiring" is the Parnis? I mean would you recommend not getting either one because they're too low end? It actually doesn't even say what movement is in either the Bliger or the Parnis - I was assuming the Parnis was a miyota, but maybe not?

<edit> I contacted the seller and he said the movement is "mingzhu", I'm not familiar with it, does anyone know is that a reliable movement? I'm thinking for $90 I should be able to find one with a 8215 or NH35 or heck maybe the mingzhu is better, I don't know?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I got the Quanqin Small Seconds watch today. I thought I had traded messages but can't find it. I guess it was all done in this thread.
> Anyhow the minute hand WILL NOT set on an indice. It either goes back halfway between or forward just enough to be irritating.
> I would suspect it is NOT a name brand movement. I suppose I'll open it up and see.


Yeah, that was what I PM-ed you about after Gear Best had sent it to me by mistake. There is little apparent friction in the crown/hands, so it's nearly impossible to get the crown clicked into the "in" position without the hands jumping one way or the other. I tried maybe 20 times and eventually got it close to where I wanted it to be, but not hacked to the top of the minute. Pity, as it's a good looking watch for the money.

I'm wondering if gripping the crown with some pliers could help hold it in orientation as you push it into place.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I would think you probably could but given that you might have a bit of work to do it would be better to buy a watch like a Corgeut that already has a Miyota movement in it.
> 
> I bought a cheap Holuns watch and to be honest it was not worth the £19+ I paid for it. The markings on the dial were really bad so much so that in the end the seller sent me a replacement.
> 
> ...


I have a low opinion of the Sunon PE90x movements. I bought a Megir 3006 (PAM homage) that broke down in 3 or 4 months. There are other members who have had similar experiences. I get the impression if your Sunon PE90x chronograph movement is still working a year later, you never use the stopwatch, and seldom set the time.

I have a Starking BM0090, with an in-house TE787 movement. I try not to mess with it much, since I don't trust any chronograph I bought for $20.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I have determined the problem. The seconds hand needs to move 25 or 30 seconds. If the second hand is at 25 seconds, the minute hand acts just fine.
However A: I couldn't get the back off the watch and B: the dial wouldn't come through the back opening anyhow.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

geoffersmaer said:


> This is sound thinking jim, while I am a dab hand with the spanners as it were, I'm not sure I could repair and clean a movement that easily, though I have swapped movements, faces and hands in the past.
> How did the pulsar go? I have an eBay search set up for watches just like this.


The Pulsar went fine, after a clean of the movement electronics where the battery fits with some PCB wipes, as a computer programmer/engineer I have way to much electronic equipment, tools and spare parts, just ask my wife. :-s If you can swap hands, change movements then you could do this. Unless the battery has seriously gone bad, you can clean out the area with lint free electronic wipes and Isopropyl Alcohol, just enough to make the wipe damp. I have used this stuff on Million $ Super Computers, so Yes it is safe, just take care not to catch any parts in the cloth and don't ever use Cotton Wool Buds!

The worst example I saw was a Lorus Watch where somebody had a battery change done by one of these back street, market vendors. The battery they put in was a Chinese Alkaline Battery marked for watch use ?!? <| They are DEADLY to watch movements, fortunately they had put it into a Chrono and the demands of the movement had killed the battery in about four months, it had leaked, well slightly weeped a bit so I was able to get rid of anything Alkaline and Corrosive before it did damage! Use a good Silver Oxide watch battery and you will be fine, I think the battery for the Pulsar cost me just over £1 and that was delivered!

I cleaned the case with this stuff, well they sell it to clean a Rolex so it Must Be Good!! :roll:







I removed the strap and put it in an Ultrasonic Cleaner, removed all the crud no problem:-! Note here, I would never put a watch in one of these beasties unless you want to find out what a movement looks like after you have soaked it in a chemical bath! Or maybe you want to do an extreme water resistance test. :roll: I suppose you might be able to recover a mechanical movement, but you would have to strip it, clean it, re-lube it, re-assemble and regulate it, but any electronic movement, analogue or digital is going to be toast! I would not risk a 200Metre Diver Watch, the strap fine, but take it off the watch first!

Here are a few pictures of the crime, I left the Road Drill and the 1/2" drive socket set out of the pictures. :-d



























Best regards,
Jim


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Thanks for sharing, you've got time and this IS precious  

What brand of battery would you recommend (if any), or is 'Silver Oxide' the best way ? How come this is better and are Chinese sellers not able to sell some ?
Are they replacing it with some cheap material ? (with all these quartzes around this should become our expertise  )

By the way : which Chrono would you recommend from Ali X ? (the real chrono as should be defined in the best horological books  )


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

manchette said:


> By the way : which Chrono would you recommend from Ali X ? (the real chrono as should be defined in the best horological books  )


Parnis 39mm
Reef Tiger RGA3033
San Martin JS01


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I think this one looks good
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Saph...pping&trgt=296904914040&device=c&gclsrc=aw.ds 
, 
the others even better maybe but too expensive in my opinion.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> By the way : which Chrono would you recommend from Ali X ? (the real chrono as should be defined in the best horological books  )


basically any seiko vk mecaquartz, there are a couple watches with them


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Thanks for sharing, you've got time and this IS precious
> 
> ...


I would go for the *Benyar BY-2720K* or *Pagani Design PD-2720K*, with Seiko/TMI Meca-Quartz VK67. 46.5mm includes the crown, so it's more like 44mm.










The *Burei BM-7002* isn't available on AliExpress currently. It's $30 on Amazon. Only 42mm, IWC Portuguese homage, but I think the stopwatch runs only on the sub-dials.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> What brand of battery would you recommend (if any), or is 'Silver Oxide' the best way ? How come this is better and are Chinese sellers not able to sell some ?
> Are they replacing it with some cheap material ? (with all these quartzes around this should become our expertise  )


For these small, button batteries, Silver Oxide is usually the best you can find. The 10-Year Lithium batteries are much larger, and aren't realistic in a SR927W/395 sized battery. The brand name isn't as important, as making sure the battery is fresh. You don't want some Chinese off brand, but any real Energizer, Duracell, Sony, Maxell or similar name brand should be fine. Try to find one that has at least 4 to 5 years left on the expiration date.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I would go for the *Benyar BY-2720K* or *Pagani Design PD-2720K*, with Seiko/TMI Meca-Quartz VK67. 46.5mm includes the crown, so it's more like 44mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with the recommendation for the Pagani, but I am not so sure about the Benyar? It does look very similar to the Holuns I bought and that was basically rubbish with one of your favourite Sunon movements, so it will be OK as long as you don't use it!









Best regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I agree with the recommendation for the Pagani, but I am not so sure about the Benyar? It does look very similar to the Holuns I bought and that was basically rubbish with one of your favourite Sunon movements, so it will be OK as long as you don't use it!
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


The Benyar and Pagani are the exact same watch. The Burei 7002 has a 42mm case, and is listed as having a Japanese movement. The Holuns is 48mm? They are different watches that just homage the same IWC Portuguese Chronograph.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> View attachment 13733743
> View attachment 13733745
> View attachment 13733747
> View attachment 13733749


Well done. There are certainly deals to be had if one is willing to a bit of tinkering and learning on the way. This is how I go through life and I am happy that you have the time to tinker with watches and keep things running for your family and friends. It is a role that I would be proud to play in retirement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought this Carnival 8818G (Longines Conquest homage) on black friday (€50 Alix) and it arrived today. 
Movement should be a DG2813 and the only marking under the balance wheel is the number "6570" laid out in an arc (I might miss a number). 
The finishing of the case and of the bracelet is excellent. 
I'd need micro adjustments on that bracelet to fit my wrist, though.
A very good watch for the money, anyway.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Thanks for sharing, you've got time and this IS precious
> 
> ...


Silver Oxide batteries are the only way to go IMHO, there are some Alkaline batteries sold for and marked as being suitable for watches but I would not touch one as it is a con in my opinion and most reputable watch repairers will tell you the same. All batteries have a shelf life and Silver Oxide is no different in that respect, normally the conservative expiry time is three years from date of manufacture. Not that the battery will be dead after that time, but the maximum service life won't be optimum. In summary, compared with alkaline batteries, silver oxide batteries have a flatter discharge curve, and compared with lithium-ion batteries, silver oxide batteries have a greater run time. This is exactly what you need from a battery in a watch. There are some watches that need a larger Alkaline battery, normally ones with a large digital display and functions like Alarms and count down timers. Read the instructions and fit the battery the manufacturer recommends!

I always buy batteries fresh from a reputable supplier who supplies to the watch trade, so I am always fitting a good quality battery. In my experience the battery branding from a good supplier is not relevant, a good battery is a good battery and has no relevance to the brand label.

On the subject of a recommended Chrono from AliX, I would think that HoustonReal could have a good idea of what is available right now, far better than any suggestions I may have.  |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Mini Focus watch 0028G review


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I agree with the recommendation for the Pagani, but I am not so sure about the Benyar? It does look very similar to the Holuns I bought and that was basically rubbish with one of your favourite Sunon movements, so it will be OK as long as you don't use it!
> 
> View attachment 13736043
> 
> ...


I agree on the Benyar, I bought it a while ago, and even though it looks okay, and it came in a fantastic box with all nice looking tags and a polishing cloth, the watch is quite bad quality. The bezel and glass are one piece, pushed in to the casing in to an o ring, but it will fall out any time. All metal is alloy, coated with a shiny layer. Quite a shame s there are some nice details.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> I bought this Carnival 8818G (Longines Conquest homage) on black friday (€50 Alix) and it arrived today.
> Movement should be a DG2813 and the only marking under the balance wheel is the number "6570" laid out in an arc (I might miss a number).
> The finishing of the case and of the bracelet is excellent.
> I'd need micro adjustments on that bracelet to fit my wrist, though.
> ...


I have this watch. I bought it on closeout from Chinabrands for $34.75 including shipping. The movement is a Beijing SB11. There is a "B" under the balance wheel, and the number is eight or nine digits long. I believe the watch is 100M WR, and is really quiet.

I am really impressed with the Carnival 8818G, but hand winding it is a bit uncomfortable because of the way the crown is positioned in relation to the crown guards.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/carnival-jianianhua-hwguoji-movement-4729351.html


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, I found the Burei traveller on amazon.fr but it was 50€, so i went on and then found it here for less (but not available) , wondering what's so bad if chrono only runs on subdials https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/BURE...-Leather-strap-Digital-Watch/32500155778.html 
It says it is using module VD53 from Hattori Hattori Caliber VD53 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com .

I found the Pagani but couldn't find a Pagani shop, do you usually try to find the "official" shop or go according to the shop's grade ?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I've noticed the Pagoda no longer specifies "Sapphire" on the dial, or come with the red "sapphire" stickers. Is the one you received Hardlex, or sapphire?


Greetings HoustonReal

Finally my Diamond Selector II arrived today and I finally was able to do the test on the Pagoda!

The definitive answer is that my version without the Dial Markings or Red sapphire stickers, does not have a Sapphire crystal! So Hardlex it is.

Now although it did not have any markings, the description on the AliX web pages I bought it from said it had sapphire in several places. I will be writing shortly!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Greetings HoustonReal
> 
> Finally my Diamond Selector II arrived today and I finally was able to do the test on the Pagoda!
> 
> ...


That's how it is with this tool, the joy of being able to test it can easily be overshadowed by finding out the truth of having been screwed over.

I hope you get some justice, although this may easily be a case of the seller not having been notified by the manufacturer.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Greetings HoustonReal
> 
> Finally my Diamond Selector II arrived today and I finally was able to do the test on the Pagoda!
> 
> ...


From my experience Ali are pretty good at dealing with this kind of thing. The way I've done it before is to do a picture or short video sorting the Day Selector 2 performing the test with a quick description of the issue. Requesting a partial refund. I normally do about £12, as that's what you can get sapphire crystal on its own for on Ali. So I thought that seemed fair. Both times I've had to this the issue has been resolved within a day or two.

I've had issues doing the same with Gearbest though. Where it's taken a week or more, and numerous messages, and in the end I only managed to a $5 refund, as they said that the it's not sapphire crystal, it's artificial sapphire  I tried explaining that for the purpose of the test it still doesn't explain the result, as it doesn't react like any type of sapphire. But they were having none of it.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

All 'low budget' watch crystals are made of 'synthetic' sapphire (if at all), but these are providing identical results on the tester as 'natural' sapphires.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

What în hell is happening with all the Chinese online stores (Alix, Banggood, etc) that have started to charge stupid shipping prices to Canada???
The damn Post strike is long over so it can't be that they use alternatives.

1$ items ship for 4$????


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> All 'low budget' watch crystals are made of 'synthetic' sapphire (if at all), but these are providing identical results on the tester as 'natural' sapphires.


All "sapphire" watch crystals are synthetic. They are all created in labs/factories, and none of them come from mined gems (natural sapphire/corundum). They have the same chemical composition as corundum aluminium oxide (α-Al2O3), without the impurities that give rubies, sapphires and padparadschas their colors.

Some Chinese watches MAY use sapphire coated or laminated crystals, but I believe the cost of making laminated crystals is not economically justified. My Jonas & Verus watch came with a "sapphire nano coated crystal", and you can find similar after-market treatments that can be applied like car wax that supposedly impart some additional scratch protection to watch crystals and smartphone screens.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> All "sapphire" watch crystals are synthetic. They are all created in labs/factories, and none of them come from mined gems (natural sapphire/corundum). They have the same chemical composition as corundum aluminium oxide (α-Al2O3), without the impurities that give rubies, sapphires and padparadschas their colors.
> 
> Some Chinese watch MAY use sapphire coated or laminated crystals, but I believe the cost of making laminated crystals is not economically justified. My Jonas & Verus watch came with a "sapphire nano coated crystal", and you can find similar after-market treatments that be applied like car wax that supposedly impart some additional scratch protection to watch crystals and smartphone screens.
> 
> View attachment 13740153


Didn't want to suggest that because I wassn't sure, thanks for clearing that up, it makes sense to not want a watch crystal to be blue.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Ipse said:


> What în hell is happening with all the Chinese online stores (Alix, Banggood, etc) that have started to charge stupid shipping prices to Canada???
> The damn Post strike is long over so it can't be that they use alternatives.
> 
> 1$ items ship for 4$????


There's a commercial war going on between Canada and China. It's connected to the arrest of Huawei's chief financial officer...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me if these have come up before... I don't usually go for jewel indices, but these seem more subtly done than most. And a Miyota 9015 movement, sapphire crystal and 316 stainless steel, for $102?

There are non-two-tone colorways, too; these are just the ones that caught my eye the most.

http://bit.do/eDUyw


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if these have come up before... I don't usually go for jewel indices, but these seem more subtly done than most. And a Miyota 9015 movement, sapphire crystal and 316 stainless steel, for $102?
> 
> There are non-two-tone colorways, too; these are just the ones that caught my eye the most.


I'd rather get the *Nakzen SS/SL7002G or SL7002AG* for the same price. I don't love Roman numerals, but they beat jewels.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/4077019


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello, I found the Burei traveller on amazon.fr but it was 50€, so i went on and then found it here for less (but not available) , wondering what's so bad if chrono only runs on subdials https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/BURE...-Leather-strap-Digital-Watch/32500155778.html
> It says it is using module VD53 from Hattori Hattori Caliber VD53 Watch Movement | CaliberCorner.com .
> 
> I found the Pagani but couldn't find a Pagani shop, do you usually try to find the "official" shop or go according to the shop's grade ?


Here is my Two Pence worth. I try to buy from the "Official Shop" but due to the nature of the manufacturing and the market that can be almost Mission Impossible!

The Seiko VD53 movement, which can be sold as the SII VD53, Hattori VD53 and also found in Lorus and Pulsar under their own but similar references. I can't tell you about the VD53 movement, but I have had both a Lorus and a Pulsar apart, both said they had their own 7T62 Chronograph/Alarm movement and they were identical Seiko marked movements. 90% of the time, it really means which factory the movement was made in! I don't know the numbers, but these days Seiko and their associated company's must make many thousands of movements.

There is nothing wrong with the VD53 movement! In my opinion it is a rock solid, three hand watch movement with a useful stop watch on the sub dials and a date complication. The battery life is 2 to 3 years depending on how much you use the stopwatch.

The only thing that annoys me is that some third party watch makers put this movement in a watch with a Tachymetre dial marking on the main dial but the running seconds hand is on the main dial so the watch is not what you think it is!

So as long as you are aware of that issue the movement is great and cheap. I had a very cheap watch sold by Lidl stores that was under £20 as I remember and was water resistant so you could swim in it and I found a VD53 movement it that! That was a great beater/holiday watch and I used the stop watch to time the kids in the hotel swimming pool and they and I thought it was great fun!

Hope this helps :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> That's how it is with this tool, the joy of being able to test it can easily be overshadowed by finding out the truth of having been screwed over.
> 
> I hope you get some justice, although this may easily be a case of the seller not having been notified by the manufacturer.





> Originally Posted by *No1Viper*
> From my experience Ali are pretty good at dealing with this kind of thing. The way I've done it before is to do a picture or short video sorting the Day Selector 2 performing the test with a quick description of the issue. Requesting a partial refund. I normally do about £12, as that's what you can get sapphire crystal on its own for on Ali. So I thought that seemed fair. Both times I've had to this the issue has been resolved within a day or two.
> 
> I've had issues doing the same with Gearbest though. Where it's taken a week or more, and numerous messages, and in the end I only managed to a $5 refund, as they said that the it's not sapphire crystal, it's artificial sapphire I tried explaining that for the purpose of the test it still doesn't explain the result, as it doesn't react like any type of sapphire. But they were having none of it.


The real issue I have here is that the description of the watch when I bought it said _Sapphire Crystal_ and I got an email this morning from AliX and the promotion on the Pagoda still says _Sapphire_ I have pointed this out and we will see where it goes. Not too concerned about the money as it was just for a cheap beater, but the Sapphire Crystal could have saved "The Beater" for getting too beaten up looking had the crystal had more scratch resistance, but we are into splitting hairs territory here as this is/was a Very Cheap watch. But I still think they should get the description right.

My real issue is that over the past few months or so I have fallen out of love with AliX, Gear Best and wondered if anybody else was feeling this way too?

Going back a year, I was quite Bullish about Gear Best and AliX, in fact I bought several watches and was very happy with what I received. But looking forward now I can't see me buying much of anything from either site and this is really a matter of trust. Quite frankly I don't believe that they can be trusted as much as a Year ago, and this is not just my own experience but from the stories I have read here, other people have been "screwed over" too.

In contrast I looked at the stuff I bought from eBay over the past year and on balance I believe that I have done better in terms of value for money? Back in May this year my wife wanted to buy me a watch I wanted as part of my birthday present and she knows that a watch is always a safe option for something I am going to use and enjoy. We both liked the look of the Parnis Portugueser homage, but in the end after a bit of searching around, the best place to buy it was eBay, so in June I got one for my birthday and have been wearing it frequently and both my wife and I have been very happy with it.

Also the sales and deals on eBay have been very good, the prices they list may be sort of average, but then you get the seller discounts, eBay promotional discounts and discounts through the Nectar purchase rewards card and all in all you get eye-watering prices for branded goods with full warranty, from some big multi-national sellers. Therefore I can see that most of my purchases will be via eBay in the future and Gear Best and AliX will go by the wayside.

This is just my personal feeling and reasoning, but I wondered if I am alone in coming to this conclusion? After over 45 years in the Computer and Telecoms industry, I am fully aware that buying on the internet is the Wild West, but it is just that I think the Sheriffs and Marshals on eBay are better. |> I have had issues with eBay purchases but it has got resolved very quickly and with no bother to me.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Just over £50 with a myota movement

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32965...d=3028amp-r3HjlM6eky2GejaXNXnU-A1545565606138


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Benyar chronograph BY-5102M ~22$


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> My real issue is that over the past few months or so I have fallen out of love with AliX, Gear Best and wondered if anybody else was feeling this way too?


Just depends on who you buy from on AliX, ebay, etc. They are marketplaces - and as a result they can't manage what each seller does. They can manage disputes but there are so many sellers on each platform it is impossible to manage

And you can find sellers on ebay who also sell on AliX.

For me, the dispute resolution and pricing has been better on AliX - I have never had a problem getting any issue resolved to my satisfaction

Now yes, you can find sellers on AliX who have conflicting listings or inaccurate listings. But I am not sure most are doing it intentionally to rip people off. Some may be but you have to remember these factors:

1. The language difference
2. They often use PR material from the "factories"
3. Many stores are not watch people

You also have to understand the watch manufacturing business in China. It is very much on a small scale and distributed. Parnis is a good example. Anyone can but the various components and assemble them.

My advice is not to get hung up on marketing material when making buying decisions - especially when the price seems too good to be true. The biggest issue you may find is mis-identification of sapphire vs hardlex. Well look at others comments, look at the price and ask yourself realistically if the seller truly knows. If you go in thinking ok this has to be hardlex even though somewhere there is mention of sapphire, and you get a banging bargain - you won't be disappointed. If you on the other hand go in saying it better be sapphire (even though the ad may have conflicting info or others have posted reviews it is not), well that is on you.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

FattMatt said:


> View attachment 13741307
> 
> 
> Just over £50 with a myota movement
> ...


Interesting. I wonder if the case is really 43mm rather than 40mm?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The real issue I have here is that the description of the watch when I bought it said _Sapphire Crystal_ and I got an email this morning from AliX and the promotion on the Pagoda still says _Sapphire_ I have pointed this out and we will see where it goes. Not too concerned about the money as it was just for a cheap beater, but the Sapphire Crystal could have saved "The Beater" for getting too beaten up looking had the crystal had more scratch resistance, but we are into splitting hairs territory here as this is/was a Very Cheap watch. But I still think they should get the description right.
> 
> My real issue is that over the past few months or so I have fallen out of love with AliX, Gear Best and wondered if anybody else was feeling this way too?
> 
> ...


I would say that each purchase is different. AliExpress is usually a bit cheaper, but Gearbest, Amazon and eBay can all beat AliExpress on some items. Amazon and eBay have slightly better buyer protection than AliEpress, and all three are better than Gearbest, especially when the seller has misstated specifications.

Each site has it's advantages at specific times, and on certain items.

Personally, I'm just getting burned out on buying watches. There are some models that mildly interest me, but it's hard for me to get super excited about most of them. The problem with $35 to $150 watches for me, is that there's not enough to be gained by selling them, to make it worth the hassle or loss.

*2018 Acquisitions:
*
Burei SM15013 (NH36A)
Guanqin GQ90015 
Berny AM7068 (TY2806)
Sinobi 1132
Jonas & Verus Y00104.Q1.WWWLZ "Lapland"
Nakzen SL1006GBE-7
Carnival 8818G (Beijing SB11)
Starking BM0990 (TE787)
DOM M-132D (Miyota 2405)
Feice FM301 (Sea-Gull ST1701)​


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Recommendations for submariner homage, not beyond $70 ?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The problem with $35 to $150 watches for me, is that there's not enough to be gained by selling them, to make it worth the hassle or loss.


Disposing of the cheap ones is a conundrum. My solution has been to give them to someone who will enjoy them and ask them to do the same when they tire of them. Locals from WUS mostly, but I've shipped a few too.

GearBest recently sent me the wrong watch (an 8205-powered Cadisen with fake diamond indices instead of the second C1032 I had ordered). They gave me a full refund and told me to keep the watch they had sent, and now I'm debating whether to find an acceptable dial for it and mod it or simply to bring it to the next Dallas GTG in January and see if anyone likes a little bling or has a spouse that does.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The real issue I have here is that the description of the watch when I bought it said _Sapphire Crystal_ and I got an email this morning from AliX and the promotion on the Pagoda still says _Sapphire_ I have pointed this out and we will see where it goes. Not too concerned about the money as it was just for a cheap beater, but the Sapphire Crystal could have saved "The Beater" for getting too beaten up looking had the crystal had more scratch resistance, but we are into splitting hairs territory here as this is/was a Very Cheap watch. But I still think they should get the description right.
> 
> My real issue is that over the past few months or so I have fallen out of love with AliX, Gear Best and wondered if anybody else was feeling this way too?
> 
> ...


Jim

Perhaps you should see Aliexpress currently as the pinnacle in value for money, that will only become more expensive in later years. Let's face it, free p&p will not last on the cheapest deals. I still buy used watches on eBay to take advantage of sellers who flip barely worn items for less than half price. It also gives me a perspective on what major brands are holding their price.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Greetings HoustonReal
> 
> Finally my Diamond Selector II arrived today and I finally was able to do the test on the Pagoda!
> 
> ...


That's too bad, I bought one from Alix on black friday I think and and mine was tested positive for sapphire (diamond selector II). The metal bracelet version have solid links and end links. The case is think (but not ultra thin) and light as expected from a quartz watch. The absence of sub 5 minutes marking make it difficult to adjust time (so every 5 minutes).
A very nice 20USD quartz watch.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Forgive me if these have come up before... I don't usually go for jewel indices, but these seem more subtly done than most. And a Miyota 9015 movement, sapphire crystal and 316 stainless steel, for $102?
> 
> There are non-two-tone colorways, too; these are just the ones that caught my eye the most.
> 
> http://bit.do/eDUyw


There is another alternative that is the Cadisen Diamond.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CAD...ic-Watch-Real-diamonds-Watch/32865562334.html
It was down to 130USD this black friday and with store coupon, the final price was 108USD.
It got 1 diamond (I was reluctant to at first) but in the end, it's really nice.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Le_Zouave said:


> That's too bad, I bought one from Alix on black friday I think and and mine was tested positive for sapphire (diamond selector II). The metal bracelet version have solid links and end links. The case is think (but not ultra thin) and light as expected from a quartz watch. The absence of sub 5 minutes marking make it difficult to adjust time (so every 5 minutes).
> A very nice 20USD quartz watch.


My issue is not with the watch at all, in fact for the £16 I paid it is very good. But, two things would cause me to be upset, and the first has happened :-|, the advert said Sapphire and I ain't got Sapphire o| The second has not happened......... YET, but if and when I need to take the back off, probably for a battery change, I find the movement is not a Seiko but, if say it was Miyota I would not be unhappy but if I find a Sunon or some other Chinese cheapo I would be very slightly miffed ;-)

I feel for the Guys who bought the Guanqin thinking they would get a SII NH35 and they got a Miyota, which is a slightly cheaper and very slightly inferior movement!

So this is an exercise in Hair Splitting I know, but for me this issue is one of being open and honest and I don't blame the Chinese for trying to make money, we in the Western World do it day in day out. But what really annoys me is when they produce a great product, get a minor following from enthusiasts, like you find hereabouts and then save money by cutting corners on the spec and don't tell anybody but leave the promotional details the same!

OK it is my time to stop ranting and get back into the Christmas Spirit............ Err maybe not as it is probably the Christmas Spirit, (and the Wine and the Beer that has given me the sore head this morning o| )

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Recommendations for submariner homage, not beyond $70 ?


That budget puts you into an Invicta 8926OB territory if you chance on a great deal and in January you could get lucky!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

DUPY DOOP


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Recommendations for submariner homage, not beyond $70 ?


I recently got a Bliger sub homage for $65. Sapphire, ceramic bezel, Miyota 8215, glidelock clasp and wide shouldered case like the 6 digit submariner. Pretty happy with it.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Soooo, 
Of course @HoustonReal posted about a watch in the "Extremely inexpensive famous...." and I love IT! It looks really great, but did anyone bought that watch yet? How does it look in reality? Any help? 



HoustonReal said:


> *Nakzen SL5055G - Jaeger leCoultre Master Ultra Thin Réserve de Marche*


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Disposing of the cheap ones is a conundrum. My solution has been to give them to someone who will enjoy them and ask them to do the same when they tire of them. Locals from WUS mostly, but I've shipped a few too.
> 
> GearBest recently sent me the wrong watch (an 8205-powered Cadisen with fake diamond indices instead of the second C1032 I had ordered). They gave me a full refund and told me to keep the watch they had sent, and now I'm debating whether to find an acceptable dial for it and mod it or simply to bring it to the next Dallas GTG in January and see if anyone likes a little bling or has a spouse that does.


If it were me, I would be using the watch as a "Crash Test Dummy" to check my regulating skills, or my take it apart and fix or lube skills?

When I have got these what I call Bonus Watches, they either go to the Local Hospice Charity Shop or get given to the kids of friends, as I do my best to cultivate the next generation of WIS's, assuming it does not get taken apart that is  (I also send a note to the Seller to tell them I donated their kind gift of a watch to the Charity if I go that route to spread a bit of goodwill.)

Should you decide to take it apart I hope this video from YouTube could help.






Best regards,
Jim


----------



## yl5452 (Dec 24, 2018)

Just saw this new Parnis Pilot. Anyone tried one these yet?

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32782...d=3108amp-WT_N256HxyIAjwEKPOIE-A1545569267846


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Rista said:


> I recently got a Bliger sub homage for $65. Sapphire, ceramic bezel, Miyota 8215, glidelock clasp and wide shouldered case like the 6 digit submariner. Pretty happy with it.


Do you have a link for it? Is it better than this?
￡63.06 LOREO Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Luminous Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Diver 200M Men Watch Relogio Masculino
*
Admin Edit: Link Removed, DO NOT post affiliate links here.*


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> I recently got a Bliger sub homage for $65. Sapphire, ceramic bezel, Miyota 8215, glidelock clasp and wide shouldered case like the 6 digit submariner. Pretty happy with it.


Did you test it was sapphire, my Bliger was advertised as such, but was mineral.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you have a link for it? Is it better than this?
> ￡63.06 LOREO Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Luminous Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Diver 200M Men Watch Relogio Masculino


Most people have been disappointed with the Loreos. The Invicta NH35A movements are a step above the Loreo ST1612, and the bezels are not ceramic, even if the listing says so.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you have a link for it? Is it better than this?
> ￡63.06 LOREO Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Luminous Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Diver 200M Men Watch Relogio Masculino


Prices seem to be higher now unfortunately.

@Brightling007 I have nothing to test with sadly. From unscientific tests it does seem like sapphire but you never know. Even with mineral it would still be a good deal IMO, I just checked and I paid $67.05. I was expecting the exact same watch as a Parnis but surprisingly it's not. Case shape is definitely different. More angular like a newer Rolex.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It looks great and especially with that clasp it is a fantastic deal even if it had a plastic crystal. Since it is flat glass it is not so hard, neither expensive to drop a sapphire crystal in, should you need to if it gets scratched.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
i received a Cadisen Malibu aka 1020, it is a bit big imo at 41 mm, it is looking like the pictures & the movement is NH36A as expected. Now Gearbest is including a 'shipping list' that's needed for returned goods. Will this help them managing their after sale process better ?
Too bad that some blue stickers on the butterfly were sticky and difficult to clean without a chemical product. I cleaned without it though. I'm wondering how old are these watches for i already had this kind of stickers but never sticky.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Most people have been disappointed with the Loreos. The Invicta NH35A movements are a step above the Loreo ST1612, and the bezels are not ceramic, even if the listing says so.


But the crystal will likely be sapphire, my perpetual calendar Loreo is at least. And that one has a movement based upon the NH35 platform and it runs even better than an NH35. I can't believe how cheap it was for what it is really, at barely over 50 euro on sale.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Loreo is POS. Nice looks, but the movement in mine failed, 2 days ago the bezel ratchet click pin sheared off, and the crown tube threads are wearing off. The watch is not 1 year old. I have over 40 watches, so the wear is not all on this one....nice to look at, but very poor value IMHO.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mtech said:


> Loreo is POS. Nice looks, but the movement in mine failed, 2 days ago the bezel ratchet click pin sheared off, and the crown tube threads are wearing off. The watch is not 1 year old. I have over 40 watches, so the wear is not all on this one....nice to look at, but very poor value IMHO.


I'm afraid the sub model is bad then, but the perpetual calendar model definitely isn't, I've worn it a lot for the past year and it is still as new.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> i received a Cadisen Malibu aka 1020, it is a bit big imo at 41 mm, it is looking like the pictures & the movement is NH36A as expected. Now Gearbest is including a 'shipping list' that's needed for returned goods. Will this help them managing their after sale process better ?
> Too bad that some blue stickers on the butterfly were sticky and difficult to clean without a chemical product. I cleaned without it though. I'm wondering how old are these watches for i already had this kind of stickers but never sticky.


I think they are a great watch I stick mine on a Black Perlon and wear it in the summer. It is certainly what I would call a statement timepiece ;-) 41mm is smaller than my 44.8mm diver :-d I bought mine in the middle of March so I wonder how many they did have in stock? I paid around £36.50 for mine delivered but I still think with that movement it is worth more.

I hope you enjoy yours as much as I have enjoyed mine! :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've had my Loreo sub since August, and not had any issues. It keeps good time, and has a sapphire crystal. For the £55 I paid for it, I'm happy.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> Jim
> 
> Perhaps you should see Aliexpress currently as the pinnacle in value for money, that will only become more expensive in later years. Let's face it, free p&p will not last on the cheapest deals. I still buy used watches on eBay to take advantage of sellers who flip barely worn items for less than half price. It also gives me a perspective on what major brands are holding their price.


Some deals on AliX and Gearbest for that matter are Great! But over this year I have noticed that the prices have been creeping up, especially in the last four months. The tactic that really annoys me though is when rather than dramatically increase the price, they reduce the spec, i.e. Sapphire to Hardlex, Seiko to Miyota, which in the end is not so dramatic, but I just wish they would be honest about the changes!

I agree, the same things can and do happen on Fleabay! But in my opinion it is better policed there.

Like you say in the grand scheme of things it is not a really big deal!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

How about we all focus on the good watches we've bought this year from Ali and Gearbest.

Here's my collection of 2018 'Chinese Special' purchases, as JOMW would say. Starting with my Quartz pieces, followed by all my automatics (which I really need to get a winder for still). All from Ali or Gearbest, bar the Rodina, which I got from eBay. All purchased this year, with the exception of the Burei, that was bought in 2016. Also all the straps were bought from Ali.

I've sold a couple of watches that I bought this year too.... Namely the Cadisen C1030 and the Carnival SF8816. The Carnival was a beautiful, and unique looking watch. It just wasn't the easiest to be able to read in anything other than optimal lighting conditions. As for the Cadisen, I sold that due to buying the two Guanqin GJ16106, so I didn't really need three of what are essentially the same watch.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had my Loreo sub since August, and not had any issues. It keeps good time, and has a sapphire crystal. For the £55 I paid for it, I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad for your good experiences, my movement failure is not something that I can assign to Loreo - they buy these from outside source. I caution you to not over use the bezel and take good care when screwing down the crown - these are the weak points in an otherwise nice watch


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had my Loreo sub since August, and not had any issues. It keeps good time, and has a sapphire crystal. For the £55 I paid for it, I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad for your good experiences, my movement failure is not something that I can assign to Loreo - they buy these from outside source. I caution you to not over use the bezel and take good care when screwing down the crown - these are the weak points in an otherwise nice watch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> If it were me, I would be using the watch as a "Crash Test Dummy" to check my regulating skills, or my take it apart and fix or lube skills?


Good ideas, and thank you for the suggestions. This watch might however not be the right one to victimize in either way.

Regarding regulation, I'm unsure it needs it. Average across the six cardinal positions is only 1.6 seconds fast, leading me to think that if ever I were to wear it much, I could probably find a good resting position to keep it more or less in line. Unfortunately the precision is not equivalent to that average accuracy: of the 40 movements I've tested on the timegrapher so far, it's the 31st least precise in positional variation.

As to disassembly, aside from this one, the only 8215-derived movement I have remaining after two recent departures is the f72 GMT, and I intend to move that one if/when I get around to having the keyless works fixed, so I'm more inclined to practice teardowns on movements of which I have multiples (Seiko 7s/4r family, Tongji, ST5, HMT, etc.).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> I'm afraid the sub model is bad then, but the perpetual calendar model definitely isn't, I've worn it a lot for the past year and it is still as new.


Do you have a picture of your perpetual calendar Loreo? I'm a bit curious to see what that looks like.

Many of these mushroom brands use different factories around Shenzhen, or the wider Guangdong area, to produce their various models. Because of this, some watches may be descent quality, while others are junk. The in-house brands are more consistent, because they are all produced by the same manufacturer.

I've always appreciated Loreo's use of Geman technology.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Geman Technology is the brest.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Vorspring Duck Techno.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you have a link for it? Is it better than this?
> ￡63.06 LOREO Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Luminous Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Diver 200M Men Watch Relogio Masculino
> *
> Admin Edit: Link Removed, DO NOT post affiliate links here.*





HoustonReal said:


> Most people have been disappointed with the Loreos. The Invicta NH35A movements are a step above the Loreo ST1612, and the bezels are not ceramic, even if the listing says so.


@HoustonReal, Invicta link please! I could only see a Quartz version (looks superb though).



Brightling007 said:


> But the crystal will likely be sapphire, my perpetual calendar Loreo is at least. And that one has a movement based upon the NH35 platform and it runs even better than an NH35. I can't believe how cheap it was for what it is really, at barely over 50 euro on sale.


@Brightling007, can you share some pics?



No1VIPER said:


> I've had my Loreo sub since August, and not had any issues. It keeps good time, and has a sapphire crystal. For the £55 I paid for it, I'm happy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It indeed looks good.|>



Brightling007 said:


> I'm afraid the sub model is bad then, but the perpetual calendar model definitely isn't, I've worn it a lot for the past year and it is still as new.


@Brightling007, can you share some pics


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you have a link for it? Is it better than this?
> ￡63.06 LOREO Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Luminous Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Diver 200M Men Watch Relogio Masculino
> *
> Admin Edit: Link Removed, DO NOT post affiliate links here.*


The link wasn't a affiliate link. Why was it removed?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> How about we all focus on the good watches we've bought this year from Ali and Gearbest.
> 
> Here's my collection of 2018 'Chinese Special' purchases, as JOMW would say. Starting with my Quartz pieces, followed by all my automatics (which I really need to get a winder for still). All from Ali or Gearbest, bar the Rodina, which I got from eBay. All purchased this year, with the exception of the Burei, that was bought in 2016. Also all the straps were bought from Ali.
> 
> ...


Great collection :-!
May I ask, where & how did you sell ? I mean was it on WUS?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> How about we all focus on the good watches we've bought this year from Ali and Gearbest.
> 
> Here's my collection of 2018 'Chinese Special' purchases, as JOMW would say. Starting with my Quartz pieces, followed by all my automatics (which I really need to get a winder for still). All from Ali or Gearbest, bar the Rodina, which I got from eBay. All purchased this year, with the exception of the Burei, that was bought in 2016. Also all the straps were bought from Ali.
> 
> ...


Nice collection! Great to see all these winning, high bang for buck Chinese specials in one spot!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Great collection :-!
> May I ask, where & how did you sell ? I mean was it on WUS?


 Thanks. No, it was just on eBay.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Great collection! May I ask, what is the reference of that Carnival?
And what are your thoughts on the Cadisen Longines Homage, Carnival and Guanqin Longines Masters homage?
Thank you.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> How about we all focus on the good watches we've bought this year from Ali and Gearbest.
> 
> Here's my collection of 2018 'Chinese Special' purchases, as JOMW would say. Starting with my Quartz pieces, followed by all my automatics (which I really need to get a winder for still). All from Ali or Gearbest, bar the Rodina, which I got from eBay. All purchased this year, with the exception of the Burei, that was bought in 2016. Also all the straps were bought from Ali.
> 
> ...


Nice collection! Second watch on the top row, with grey perlon strap, what brand/model is that one?


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Mtech said:


> Geman Technology is the brest.


I think its just another typo, its supposed to be "G-man Technology" in tribute to watches worn by FBI agents


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Mtech said:


> Geman Technology is the brest.


I think its just another typo, its supposed to be "G-man Technology" in tribute to watches worn by FBI agents:roll:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nakzen Pagoda ("Pagoda" is a nickname, based on the graphic of a pagoda on the dial).

Quartz movement.

Previously sold with a sapphire crystal, but now comes with mineral glass.


Greggg3 said:


> Nice collection! Second watch on the top row, with grey perlon strap, what brand/model is that one?


Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> @HoustonReal, Invicta link please! I could only see a Quartz version (looks superb though).
> 
> @Brightling007, can you share some pics?
> 
> ...


Sure! I must add, now that I've gained more knowledge and had another look at the movement, I realized it is not NH35 based at all, it might have one or two vague similarities, but it is quite different in most respects. It runs at least as good though.

I like the blue colour and sunburst shine of the dial, the little date magnifier in the dial, and date position. I've pressuretested the case and it held up, so the screw down pushers are doing their job, also a great feature in this price range. All in all it's been a great watch the past year, I like the style a lot.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Great collection! May I ask, what is the reference of that Carnival?
> And what are your thoughts on the Cadisen Longines Homage, Carnival and Guanqin Longines Masters homage?
> Thank you.


The Carnival I refer to I mentioned. It's the SF8816. I mentioned it earlier in a post.

As for the Cadisen Longines homage I like it. It's a nice casual piece. Well made with a sapphire crystal, and keeps good time.

The Guanqin Longines Masters homage, I don't really wear it as much. It's a well made watch, although only mineral crystal. Again keeps good time. I'm waiting for a leather strap to put it on, as I think that'll suit it a lot better. Then I'll probably wear it more.


ohhenry1 said:


> Nakzen Pagoda ("Pagoda" is a nickname, based on the graphic of a pagoda on the dial).
> 
> Quartz movement.
> 
> ...


Mine is actually a sapphire crystal, despite it no longer saying sapphire on the dial like previous versions. So either I was lucky, or perhaps they are still all sapphire, just it no longer says so on the dial.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Merry Christmas 

Hope you all have a good one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Sure! I must add, now that I've gained more knowledge and had another look at the movement, I realized it is not NH35 based at all, it might have one or two vague similarities, but it is quite different in most respects. It runs at least as good though.
> 
> I like the blue colour and sunburst shine of the dial, the little date magnifier in the dial, and date position. I've pressuretested the case and it held up, so the screw down pushers are doing their job, also a great feature in this price range. All in all it's been a great watch the past year, I like the style a lot.


ST16, maybe?
What does the 1-12 (on the right) subdial do?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Doesn't look, feel or run like an st16, it's definitely better than that.

The 1-12 dial is for the month.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> Doesn't look, feel or run like an st16, it's definitely better than that.


The plates, jewels, and gear layout in your photo look identical to an st16. Maybe you just got a better one than you've encountered in the past?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> The plates, jewels, and gear layout in your photo look identical to an st16. Maybe you just got a better one than you've encountered in the past?


It's possible, I've serviced two ST16 yesterday, which were new, and ran horribly, and still didn't run great after service. I can see a leaf spring on the main spring barrel on the Loreo though, similar to an NH35, but don't recall seeing that on the other two. It may be based upon the same plates, but definitely doesn't run like it and doesn't wind and set like the others.


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

I'm going to have to get into my Guanqin small seconds because it stalled out at date change last night.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Poor Old Dave said:


> I'm going to have to get into my Guanqin small seconds because it stalled out at date change last night.


Happens a lot, the Chinese make better watches than they often perform, just because they're being slapped together. The parys are often fine, but most of them come without lubrication. I've also seen edges that are still rough from the manufacturing and geting stuck. Mostly it's not too hard to get them going again, it's just that often customers can't and letting a pro do it costs more than the whole watch. That's why roughly a year ago I've decided to learn some watchmaking, it's fun, and if a bargain watch cuts out it just turns in to a nice project instead of another piece of waste.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Bleh double....


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Happens a lot, the Chinese make better watches than they often perform, just because they're being slapped together. The parys are often fine, but most of them come without lubrication. I've also seen edges that are still rough from the manufacturing and geting stuck. Mostly it's not too hard to get them going again, it's just that often customers can't and letting a pro do it costs more than the whole watch. That's why roughly a year ago I've decided to learn some watchmaking, it's fun, and if a bargain watch cuts out it just turns in to a nice project instead of another piece of waste.


Very healthy attitude, turning lemons into lemonade, and enjoying the process.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> That's why roughly a year ago I've decided to learn some watchmaking, it's fun, and if a bargain watch cuts out it just turns in to a nice project instead of another piece of waste.


Kinda want to do the same but I have no tools and whenever I get this idea of getting hold of any I remind myself I could buy another watch or two with that money. I'm not sure if the cheap stuff from Ali is any good.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Wel I gotta be honest, at least four things helped me that I already had, a good friend who is a pretty decent hobbyist watchmaker, my grandfather was a watchmaker, and I already work under a microscope almost every day in my line of work, and my employer doesn't mind me working at my desk outside office hours and I have the key to enter the place 24/7. My desk is already stuffed with tons of tools for working on electronics. At this point though, I've gathered another microscope that I have at home now, and have moved most of the hobby to my home, where my wife can watch Netflix, while I work on watches, whilst we can both drink tea from the same pot.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> Kinda want to do the same but I have no tools and whenever I get this idea of getting hold of any I remind myself I could buy another watch or two with that money. I'm not sure if the cheap stuff from Ali is any good.


I've got many Aliexpress tools, and most work well enough for a hobbyist. Just don't always go for the cheapest on there. But Chainda for instance is about just as good as Bergeon, and the microscopes from about 200 euro and up are fantastic, as long as they go from about 3.5x and not a higher starting point(you want to be able to see a whole movement under it, not just one screw) I've got a 10 dollar crystal press from Aliexpress, good enough I'd say, as long as you keep an eye on how straight you go, and sometimes turn it a bit, but it is still fully functional, I thought I'd break it quickly, with all that plastic on metal, but it is quite strong. Most of what is sold on there works well enough really....


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Wel I gotta be honest, at least four things helped me that I already had, a good friend who is a pretty decent hobbyist watchmaker, my grandfather was a watchmaker, and I already work under a microscope almost every day in my line of work, and my employer doesn't mind me working at my desk outside office hours and I have the key to enter the place 24/7. My desk is already stuffed with tons of tools for working on electronics. At this point though, I've gathered another microscope that I have at home now, and have moved most of the hobby to my home, where my wife can watch Netflix, while I work on watches, whilst we can both drink tea from the same pot.


Sweet:-!



Brightling007 said:


> Happens a lot, the Chinese make better watches than they often perform, just because they're being slapped together. The parys are often fine, but most of them come without lubrication. I've also seen edges that are still rough from the manufacturing and geting stuck. Mostly it's not too hard to get them going again, it's just that often customers can't and letting a pro do it costs more than the whole watch. That's why roughly a year ago I've decided to learn some watchmaking, it's fun, and if a bargain watch cuts out it just turns in to a nice project instead of another piece of waste.


True that, inspires me to get my hands on!



Brightling007 said:


> I've got many Aliexpress tools, and most work well enough for a hobbyist. Just don't always go for the cheapest on there. But Chainda for instance is about just as good as Bergeon, and the microscopes from about 200 euro and up are fantastic, as long as they go from about 3.5x and not a higher starting point(you want to be able to see a whole movement under it, not just one screw) I've got a 10 dollar crystal press from Aliexpress, good enough I'd say, as long as you keep an eye on how straight you go, and sometimes turn it a bit, but it is still fully functional, I thought I'd break it quickly, with all that plastic on metal, but it is quite strong. Most of what is sold on there works well enough really....


Honestly, it's rather easy for me to get up and going because my dad is a watchmaker and he has fully functional workshop ...yeah, I know!:-x
We are in a completely different profession ...but off late, I've evolved (evolving) this hobby.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> Sure! I must add, now that I've gained more knowledge and had another look at the movement, I realized it is not NH35 based at all, it might have one or two vague similarities, but it is quite different in most respects. It runs at least as good though.


As far as I know, there are no Chinese watch movements derived from the Seiko/TMI NH3x series. The closest you can find is the Hangzhou 2 Series, which uses the basic design of the Seiko 7009A. The 7009A pre-dated the 7S26 as the Seiko 5 movement of choice.

Your watch contains a *Sea-Gull ST1692* (AKA - *TY2868*). The ST16 series copies the basic architecture of the Miyota 82xx series, but adds hacking and substitutes a Seiko-style, Magic Lever, bi-directional auto winding module.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Well look at that, and indeed it auto winds in both directions, whereas the other two ST16 I've just serviced for a friend looked like they did not, these movements were much simpler and a lesser overall quality. It somehow more often seems like the movements with an added complication or two run better and are better finished, whilst being cheaper than the three hander from the same 'brand'... I really don't get why to be honest??


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> Well look at that, and indeed it auto winds in both directions, whereas the other two ST16 I've just serviced for a friend looked like they did not, these movements were much simpler and a lesser overall quality. It somehow more often seems like the movements with an added complication or two run better and are better finished, whilst being cheaper than the three hander from the same 'brand'... I really don't get why to be honest??


All ST16s are bi-directional winders. There are the similar, but visually distinct, DG28xx, NN28xx and Beijing SB11 movements, that have the Miyota-style, unidirectional winding. The Sea-Gulls have adjustment marks on the balance arm. The Dixmonts usually have a sand cast finish, and the plain ST16/TY28 movements are slightly brushed. Both are also available with Geneva stripes, but that's a rare option for a Dixmont. The Dixmonts have a crown logo under outer edge of the balance wheel, which you can see in the second photo. These movements are interchangeable, with identical diameters, dial feet positions and hand sizes. The ST16 is a little thicker, at 5.76mm, vs. 5.45mm for the DG28.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

@HoustonReal 
People must call you living encyclopedia


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I remember both had a large "O" stamped under the balance, but not with the two stripes in which I think is Nanning, and the rotor looked exactly like the top one above.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF3005M high beat (4 tics per second) quartz movement watch ~22$


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just ordered the Cadisen C8097M. I've been eyeing up for a long time now, but always gone for cheaper alternatives like the Starling AM0184. Which I have two of now. But I just couldn't resist anymore. I'll probably end up selling a couple of watches to justify buying this one... Or at least that's what I told myself, when I clicked that buy button 

Luckily I had quite a lot points saved up, so managed to get it for £78 in the end, after all the coupons 

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBgbXbTT









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> I remember both had a large "O" stamped under the balance, but not with the two stripes in which I think is Nanning, and the rotor looked exactly like the top one above.


The Dixmont "crown" logo is a circle with a "W" projecting from the top quarter. I think Nanning's logo is two capital N's inside an oval. Beijing just uses a "B" and a semi-circular, serial number.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Wel I gotta be honest, at least four things helped me that I already had, a good friend who is a pretty decent hobbyist watchmaker, my grandfather was a watchmaker, and I already work under a microscope almost every day in my line of work, and my employer doesn't mind me working at my desk outside office hours and I have the key to enter the place 24/7. My desk is already stuffed with tons of tools for working on electronics. At this point though, I've gathered another microscope that I have at home now, and have moved most of the hobby to my home, where my wife can watch Netflix, while I work on watches, whilst we can both drink tea from the same pot.


I confess, I am a software engineer who sort of gravitated into the spanners side of electronics out of necessity. I did academically qualify to become a Post Office Telephones engineering apprentice which was fine until I failed the medical o| I am colour-blind in the red/green spectrum, not too seriously, but enough to not be able to distinguish colour wiring :-( So I became a photographer who gravitated into computer programming and systems analysis and things went down hill from there :-d

But enough about my sordid past and a question for you if I may please. ;-) What type of microscope do you recommend? I had an instrument about 50 years ago, but gave it away a few years back, but I guess that would maybe not have been suitable. And for the type of electronic design I was last involved in you needed an electron microscope, whilst I would like one of those I think the Mem Sahib could have something to say about it :think:

To date I have been using various magnifications of loupe from 2X up to 10x and a stupid cheap thing that is 20x which is nearly OK to maybe identify something but useless to work with. I have some rebate money coming in Feb/Mar so rather than invest in YAW (_yet another watch_) as the boss says I could look at a microscope but I could do with a nudge in the right direction.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just ordered the Cadisen C8097M. I've been eyeing up for a long time now, but always gone for cheaper alternatives like the Starling AM0184. Which I have two of now. But I just couldn't resist anymore. I'll probably end up selling a couple of watches to justify buying this one... Or at least that's what I told myself, when I clicked that buy button
> 
> Luckily I had quite a lot points saved up, so managed to get it for £78 in the end, after all the coupons
> 
> ...


I have it and it's very nice, the leather strap have to be changed of course but my biggest concern was about the diamond at 12 and it's not so distracting.
I paid mine 108USD


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I confess, I am a software engineer who sort of gravitated into the spanners side of electronics out of necessity. I did academically qualify to become a Post Office Telephones engineering apprentice which was fine until I failed the medical o| I am colour-blind in the red/green spectrum, not too seriously, but enough to not be able to distinguish colour wiring :-( So I became a photographer who gravitated into computer programming and systems analysis and things went down hill from there :-d
> Jim


Well, for watchmaking coulourblindness is not an issue luckaly. I did one of those tests once that are online here and there, where you need to move about blocks in three bars that go from purple to green, blue to green and purple to pink or something like that, turned out I passed 100%, which is way above average for a male, but I gotta add that it runs in my family to have an exceptionally bright yellow spot on the retina. It's even been photographed for scientific reasons. Apparently this is dominant in the genes as both my sons have it as well, and I've inherited it from my mother. I always took it for granted that I could read the time on a church tower clock from miles away, just like people with poor vision that they were born with often just never know until it is tested.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> But enough about my sordid past and a question for you if I may please. ;-) What type of microscope do you recommend? I had an instrument about 50 years ago, but gave it away a few years back, but I guess that would maybe not have been suitable. And for the type of electronic design I was last involved in you needed an electron microscope, whilst I would like one of those I think the Mem Sahib could have something to say about it :think:
> 
> To date I have been using various magnifications of loupe from 2X up to 10x and a stupid cheap thing that is 20x which is nearly OK to maybe identify something but useless to work with. I have some rebate money coming in Feb/Mar so rather than invest in YAW (_yet another watch_) as the boss says I could look at a microscope but I could do with a nudge in the right direction.
> 
> ...


I've got this microscope at work:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/efi...-Lens-Trinocular-Stereo-Zoom/32865264893.html

And this one at home:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bin...Universal-base-ajustable-LED/32698389538.html

Both excellent optically, the latter having a very nice dimmable ringlight added, but the trinocular model I have at work does zoom a tad further out, despite the specs say they are both 3.5x and up.

I you wish to make stills and/or video though, the trino is the way to go, but for basic watchmaking the bino is fine. I would have liked it though to go a little further out, like 2.5x or 2.0x, but maybe this can be resolved by a macro lense, only that would probably mean the focal distance will decrease, and for actually working under it that's also not desirable. Both now have about 4 inches of focal distance, just enough to be able to work under it with a small screwdriver held vertically.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

This looks good too, and very affordable when you choose 3.5x-45x which is more than enough up, the reach from 45x to 90x is utterly useless for watchmaking.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Con...-Light-Universal-bracket-Big/32851511912.html


----------



## jdfernan (Sep 14, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> NaviForce NF3005M high beat (4 tics per second) quartz movement watch ~22$


14400 bph is really unusual on wristwatches. It's a shame that Seiko didn't choose a higher bhp (let's say 18000)... 14400 bph on something that's not a 100 year old pocket watch looks weird.


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just ordered the Cadisen C8097M. I've been eyeing up for a long time now, but always gone for cheaper alternatives like the Starling AM0184. Which I have two of now. But I just couldn't resist anymore. I'll probably end up selling a couple of watches to justify buying this one... Or at least that's what I told myself, when I clicked that buy button
> 
> Luckily I had quite a lot points saved up, so managed to get it for £78 in the end, after all the coupons
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I hope you get the genuine diamond certificate with yours!

I like mine very much, only issues I've had are with an occasional sticky rotor - seems that if you push the crown back in too hard it makes the rotor catch on something.

Other one is the strap - one of the leather bands for tucking the tail into has fallen apart - currently got it on a blue MKS nato but I think it probably suits leather best.

Any suggestions for decent leather straps on Ali?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just ordered the Cadisen C8097M. I've been eyeing up for a long time now, but always gone for cheaper alternatives like the Starling AM0184. Which I have two of now. But I just couldn't resist anymore. I'll probably end up selling a couple of watches to justify buying this one... Or at least that's what I told myself, when I clicked that buy button
> 
> Luckily I had quite a lot points saved up, so managed to get it for £78 in the end, after all the coupons
> 
> ...


Nice, I am eyeing this one too. Should have ordered it on 11.11 sale. The price has never really dropped since... guess it was around $108 then
Share your review once your receive it. I remember seeing certificate for that diamond at 12H. However, the real deal is Miyota 9015


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Nice, I am eyeing this one too. Should have ordered it on 11.11 sale. The price has never really dropped since... guess it was around $108 then
> Share your review once your receive it. I remember seeing certificate for that diamond at 12H. However, the real deal is Miyota 9015


Agree on 9015 - very smooth. Domed sapphire on this is really nice too.

I seem to recall the display case-back crystal is also sapphire when I tested it.

Currently wearing my Cadisen C1033 - with the double diamonds at 12 and 6 - that's got a lovely domed crystal too but sadly not sapphire otherwise it would be perfect.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

JustUK said:


> Agree on 9015 - very smooth. Domed sapphire on this is really nice too.
> 
> I seem to recall the display case-back crystal is also sapphire when I tested it.
> 
> Currently wearing my Cadisen C1033 - with the double diamonds at 12 and 6 - that's got a lovely domed crystal too but sadly not sapphire otherwise it would be perfect.


ah wow, its really rare that back case is Sapphire.


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> ah wow, its really rare that back case is Sapphire.


Just re-tested the case-back. Is definitely sapphire :-!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

JustUK said:


> I hope you get the genuine diamond certificate with yours!
> 
> I like mine very much, only issues I've had are with an occasional sticky rotor - seems that if you push the crown back in too hard it makes the rotor catch on something.
> 
> ...


Check this out. Good quality and value.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Hig...fly-buckle-for-general-watch/32646097255.html


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Naviforce 9097 review ~18$


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I love all those who bought the diamond selector and reporting back here on sapphire/no sapphire!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I love all those who bought the diamond selector and reporting back here on sapphire/no sapphire!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


I've just bought one myself! ;-)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I love all those who bought the diamond selector and reporting back here on sapphire/no sapphire!
> 
> Keep up the good work!


It's ironic really... We can buy a device from Ali that helps us test whether other things we buy from Al are what they say they are.

Mines already paid for itself a couple of times over through dispute refunds 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, for watchmaking coulourblindness is not an issue luckaly. I did one of those tests once that are online here and there, where you need to move about blocks in three bars that go from purple to green, blue to green and purple to pink or something like that, turned out I passed 100%, which is way above average for a male, but I gotta add that it runs in my family to have an exceptionally bright yellow spot on the retina. It's even been photographed for scientific reasons. Apparently this is dominant in the genes as both my sons have it as well, and I've inherited it from my mother. I always took it for granted that I could read the time on a church tower clock from miles away, just like people with poor vision that they were born with often just never know until it is tested.
> 
> I've got this microscope at work:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/efi...-Lens-Trinocular-Stereo-Zoom/32865264893.html
> ...


I am not aware of having many serious problems from have a colour-blindness issue, but you are dead right it is a genetic issue. My Dad was colour-blind too, but his was in the rarer blue/yellow part of the spectrum. We both have benefited from mainly excellent sight, we both never had a need for glasses for distance or driving. But since I reached the age of 55, like my Dad I needed glasses for reading or close work. I also have exceptional night-sight and it worries the life out of my wife when I wander around the house at night without putting lights on!

I like the look of the microscope you have bought for home and I will put it on my watch list as I should get some money in around the end of January and I will see what sort of deal I can get around then. But thanks for your help in recommending these as they are great value.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ironic indeed, especially since it is so inexpensive, there really is no excuse to not buy it, to -beep- with the flawed waterdrop test!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

You guys talking about the $10 one from Ali? I didn't know it was so inexpensive. Count me in as another Sapphire tester in that case


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> You guys talking about the $10 one from Ali? I didn't know it was so inexpensive. Count me in as another Sapphire tester in that case


Yep, they can be found for as little as 7 to 8 dollars, and it works, I guarantee you that! You can literally earn it back within one dispute.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Got the Corgeut Black Bay and here are some photographs I took of it:














































The lovely maroon bezel along with those snowflake hands has me completely in love with this watch. Getting a lot of wrist time presently as I'm in the honeymoon phase but I know this will definitely get worn a whole lot in future as well. A solidly made piece by Corgeut. So glad I got it!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Nice. Do they have one without the date window?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> Nice. Do they have one without the date window?


Yes, with 3 6 9 dial...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> The lovely maroon bezel along with those snowflake hands has me completely in love with this watch. Getting a lot of wrist time presently as I'm in the honeymoon phase but I know this will definitely get worn a whole lot in future as well. A solidly made piece by Corgeut. So glad I got it!


This is a solid nice piece, for what it costs, it's got real double dome sapphire, good stainless steel etc, but amongst all Black Bay homages it is the least of all. Perhaps not in terms of value for money, but I already like the quality of the Parnis version better, especially the one with the 9015 in it. Only minus point on that one I find personally are the lack of snowflake hands, the merc hands just make it too much like a submariner.

If you want a really nice Black Bay homage then look for Helenarou or Tiger-concept. The HR is a huge step up in terms of quality with features such as:

* A domed dial, which really stands out as a nice detail on the genuine Black Bay as well.
* Superluminova. The Corgeut and Parnis watches have really poor lume.
* Excellent extended tube hands set
* bezel insert machined from hardened aluminium, sandblasted and hard anodised in a lovely burgundy red. The Corgeut and Parnis reds are too bright and the finishing too glossy amd they are very soft and therefore not at all scratch resistant. The Helenarou insert will fit the Corgeut case though, with a small mod, which is filing away the lip at the back side. It won't fit the Parnis, this insert is very angled, to avoid fouling the glass.
* Real tested waterproofness
* much nicer rounded edge on the sapphire, looks much more like a perspex dome.
* tailored for a 2824, or ST2130, which is a great upgrade from the 8215, I even prefer it in some respects over the 9015.
* much better constant quality. Of all Corgeut cases I've worked with not one was the same. And none had a really great finishing around the crown. Most crowns covered the whole stem tube, making that nice coloured neck invisible.
* great bezel feel, sound and action, the bezel mechanism on the Corgeut is very spongy with tons of springy back play.

Don't get me wrong, I own a bunch of Corgeut Black Bays and they're nice, and I wear them, even though I have a genuine Tudor as well, but I merely point these differences out to those considering buying one so they know there is more choice. There is a price difference, making neither choice a bad one, so no need for hard feelings. I wear the Corgeuts more as daily bangers and the HR or Tudor more on special occasions.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

So, in terms of lume, let's put my money where my mouth is shall we?

First off, a Corgeut GMT Black Bay which I relumed myself, against a Tudor Black Bay 79220R














And a stock (but selected from four dials, the other ones I found too inconsistent) Corgeut against another Corgeut which I also relumed myself, with the same formula as the GMT above...














Now, this is a phone camera, which does all sorts of dynamic processing enhancements, which only means the differences in real life are even greater. And on top of that, the relumed ones and the Tudor go on all night, whereas the stock Corgeut doesn't last much longer than 45 minutes of readable time. The bulk of the lume already being gone in 5-10 minutes...


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> So, in terms of lume, let's put my money where my mouth is shall we?
> 
> First off, a Corgeut GMT Black Bay which I relumed myself, against a Tudor Black Bay 79220R
> View attachment 13752081
> ...


Very well relumed!


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,

Any idea on what movement is in Parnis GMT
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/40m...Automatic-Fashion-Wristwatch/32692749100.html

It says, Mingzhou at one place and 'Japanese Mechanical movement' at other, not sure what exactly it has. Any details movement?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For anyone wondering why their parcels are taking longer to arrive over the Christmas period 

https://video.fbhx3-1.fna.fbcdn.net...=5f9a75a76142db19fa9bcbe1402aeac0&oe=5C25D130
Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Got the Corgeut Black Bay and here are some photographs I took of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pardon me asking, but are you commercially involved with this brand? Since your photos show different watches, while you say:"...here are some photographs I took of it" Plus your signature is a list of similar mushroom brands...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Very well relumed!


Thanks! Points for the stereo microscope again, makes jobs of such a high degree of precision at least possible!



bushu16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any idea on what movement is in Parnis GMT
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/40m...Automatic-Fashion-Wristwatch/32692749100.html
> ...


I don't think it is Japanese, that's probably still there fro the template of generic info that they used when making the advert. Most of these use a DG3804... When you search that, the only brand that pops up is Parnis:
https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesale?catId=0&initiative_id=SB_20181228015926&SearchText=dg3804


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Also, being able to relume, makes lots of Aliexpress watches a lot more interesting, because there are lots of them where they've cut corners short mainly on the lume quality.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

My Cadisen C1032 just arrived from GearBest. 
What a beauty! Solid built, amazing sunburst effect dial, Sapphire Crystal (DS II tested) and the best part, Seiko NH36A movement.
P.S: I really love the blue and red day indicators for Sat and Sun 

I am trying to shorten the strap length but finding very hard to remove the pins on the endlinks. Any tips?
I am using the usual pin remover tool and hammer.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

bushu16 said:


> My Cadisen C1032 just arrived from GearBest.
> What a beauty! Solid built, Sapphire Crystal (DS II tested) and the best part, Seiko NH36A movement.
> 
> I am trying to shorten the strap length but finding very hard to remove the pins on the endlinks. Any tips?
> I am using the usual pin remover tool and hammer.


It's a nice feeling when you see those words! Out for delivery!!

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It's a nice feeling when you see those words! Out for delivery!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


And am really liking the day indicator on this. The way it is colored blue and red for Sat n Sun. Minor details but really good.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> And am really liking the day indicator on this. The way it is colored blue and red for Sat n Sun. Minor details but really good.


On that watch yes, but not always on watches with other blue and/or red accents that are off... On an SKX for instance the dial printing is a lot more pale orangy red, whereas the day wheel red really pops.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> View attachment 13753179
> 
> View attachment 13753181
> 
> ...


Are you talking about the pin on the links or the spring bars on end links?
And the metal strap seems to be adjusted to your wrist.
For me the pin remover with a little hammer is not the best for removal of pin on metal straps.
I have something that ressemble that https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MNW...ain-Pin-Remover-Adjuster-For/32917412037.html
Also another one that ressemble that https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top...Strap-Link-Remover-With-Free/32803603721.html

The second one is not good as it tend to bend. But the first one, even if it's smaller and cheaper, it work on the stickiest pin.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> View attachment 13753179
> 
> View attachment 13753181
> 
> ...


It's very accurate, too. Mine is running +/- 2 spd. I changed the bracelet, with a butterfly clasp it's almost impossible to adjust the length properly and it's too shiny for my taste.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jdfernan said:


> 14400 bph is really unusual on wristwatches. It's a shame that Seiko didn't choose a higher bhp (let's say 18000)... 14400 bph on something that's not a 100 year old pocket watch looks weird.


I think there is a trade-off between bph and battery life. This watch uses the TMI VH61 movement, and all the VH Series are rated at 2 years battery life (SR920SW). It's possible that upping the beat rate to 18,000 or 21,600 would reduce the battery life below 2 years, or require a larger battery. The Silver Oxide SR920SW is rated at ~40 mAh, while the Lithium CR2016 found in many Bulova Precisionist models have 90 - 100 mAh. This is an inexpensive movement, in an inexpensive watch. Compromises were made to reach an acceptable battery life, size and price point.

The more expensive VK Meca-Quartz movements are 5 bps, but they use the 84 mAh SR936SW battery, rated at 3 years life.

Sunon makes a similar SP series of 4 bps quartz movements, but they use the SR626SW which has only 28 mAh of capacity.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> On that watch yes, but not always on watches with other blue and/or red accents that are off... On an SKX for instance the dial printing is a lot more pale orangy red, whereas the day wheel red really pops.


Oh yes! Can imagine, that would look odd.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Le_Zouave said:


> Are you talking about the pin on the links or the spring bars on end links?
> And the metal strap seems to be adjusted to your wrist.
> For me the pin remover with a little hammer is not the best for removal of pin on metal straps.
> I have something that ressemble that https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MNW...ain-Pin-Remover-Adjuster-For/32917412037.html
> ...


I am talking about the link pins, not the spring bar.

however I got it out, must admit it was really jammed, and ended up bending my tool. Kind of not well done job on bracelet links.
Thanks for the tool links, I will order one of these.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> It's very accurate, too. Mine is running +/- 2 spd. I changed the bracelet, with a butterfly clasp it's almost impossible to adjust the length properly and it's too shiny for my taste.


I will test and share my results. But I've heard a lot about the accuracy of this movement.
Strap is indeed shiny. I guess, two tone (brushed with shiny) might have looked good with the silver dial. Anyways, I am going to replace it with a nato


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I think there is a trade-off between bph and battery life. This watch uses the TMI VH61 movement, and all the VH Series are rated at 2 years battery life (SR920SW). It's possible that upping the beat rate to 18,000 or 21,600 would reduce the battery life below 2 years, or require a larger battery. The Silver Oxide SR920SW is rated at ~40 mAh, while the Lithium CR2016 found in many Bulova Precisionist models have 90 - 100 mAh. This is an inexpensive movement, in an inexpensive watch. Compromises were made to reach an acceptable battery life, size and price point.
> 
> The more expensive VK Meca-Quartz movements are 5 bps, but they use the 84 mAh SR936SW battery, rated at 3 years life.
> 
> Sunon makes a similar SP series of 4 bps quartz movements, but they use the SR626SW which has only 28 mAh of capacity.


Would love to see more watches using Seiko VH movements rather than nasty Chinese automatics. ISA also made a 4bps quartz movement (9500) but sadly they went out of business a couple of years ago.

Tempted by one of these from Japan (Hyakuichi 101):


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I have one of the plastic ones in the second link. It's worked well in the short term, but is beginning to bend a bit now. So I'll have to invest in a metal one I think. They are very useful.


Le_Zouave said:


> Are you talking about the pin on the links or the spring bars on end links?
> And the metal strap seems to be adjusted to your wrist.
> For me the pin remover with a little hammer is not the best for removal of pin on metal straps.
> I have something that ressemble that https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MNW...ain-Pin-Remover-Adjuster-For/32917412037.html
> ...


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone have this green dial Submariner homage from Bliger? Any feedback would be welcome as I'm thinking about getting one of these...










Link: http://bit.do/eEeuq


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Do you know something similar to these below ? 
They are similar to what i described above, maybe pictures will help ? 
I'm going to try AE image search too.

railroad dial with 1,2,3... : image search gave Parnis around 60$
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-White-Dial-Brown-Leather-Quartz-Mens-Watch-SUR160/48624037

railroad dial with I, II, III... : with image search nothing is found.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Men-s-SGEG97-Silver-Leather-Japanese-Quartz-Fashion-Watch/49056699


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Do you know something similar to these below in Ali Express (AE) ? 
They are similar to what i described above, maybe pictures will help ? 
I'm going to try AE image search too.

railroad dial with 1,2,3... : image search gave Parnis around 60$
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-White-Dial-Brown-Leather-Quartz-Mens-Watch-SUR160/48624037

railroad dial with I, II, III... : with image search nothing is found.
https://www.walmart.com/ip/Seiko-Men-s-SGEG97-Silver-Leather-Japanese-Quartz-Fashion-Watch/49056699


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Le_Zouave said:


> Are you talking about the pin on the links or the spring bars on end links?
> And the metal strap seems to be adjusted to your wrist.
> For me the pin remover with a little hammer is not the best for removal of pin on metal straps.
> I have something that ressemble that https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MNW...ain-Pin-Remover-Adjuster-For/32917412037.html
> ...





No1VIPER said:


> I have one of the plastic ones in the second link. It's worked well in the short term, but is beginning to bend a bit now. So I'll have to invest in a metal one I think. They are very useful.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


i guess this would happen to plastic tools. 
This one looks pretty solid. what are your views:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Met...elet-Strap-Parts-Repair-Tool/32826198492.html


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1256 ~17$


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

GeneralPatton said:


> Would love to see more watches using Seiko VH movements rather than nasty Chinese automatics. ISA also made a 4bps quartz movement (9500) but sadly they went out of business a couple of years ago.
> 
> Tempted by one of these from Japan (Hyakuichi 101):


Interesting watches. Limited Amazon reviews are good. I would like to see more on the specs.

http://info-as.wixsite.com/hyaku1-hyakuichi


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Pardon me asking, but are you commercially involved with this brand? Since your photos show different watches, while you say:"...here are some photographs I took of it" Plus your signature is a list of similar mushroom brands...


Just curious, what do you see that indicates the two pictures aren't the same watch, I've been looking back and forth but I can't spot the difference??


----------



## mrygn (Jun 13, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone have this green dial Submariner homage from Bliger? Any feedback would be welcome as I'm thinking about getting one of these...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am also considering getting one of these or a Parnis GMT. The only thing makes me scared of Parnis is the movement...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> Just curious, what do you see that indicates the two pictures aren't the same watch, I've been looking back and forth but I can't spot the difference??


Well, it could just be lighting (reflection of the background) but the top one looks like the gold indices and hands version, whilst the other looks like the silver one.

On a side note, but that just could be my poor memory, I kinda seem to remember seeing these pictures in adverts.

Not this one, but here's the whole models colour range:
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Corg...lgo_pvid=8cfc79d4-b07c-40e7-a472-8639d35ceaea


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mrygn said:


> I am also considering getting one of these or a Parnis GMT. The only thing makes me scared of Parnis is the movement...


DG3804 is a decent movement. Mine came broken, unfortunately, but I received a full refund


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> DG3804 is a decent movement. Mine came broken, unfortunately, but I received a full refund


Indeed, none I have got have broken down so far, and the way they operate is really good in this class of movements. A cheap movement can be a plus side, knowing that whatever fails, a whole new movement is always an option. If you're lucky there might just be a forum member living nearby that knows his way around modding and may be willing to do the swap for you if you aren't up for it yourself. These kinds of swaps shouldn't cost much more than an hour, probably even far less.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Indeed, none I have got have broken down so far, and the way they operate is really good in this class of movements. A cheap movement can be a plus side, knowing that whatever fails, a whole new movement is always an option. If you're lucky there might just be a forum member living nearby that knows his way around modding and may be willing to do the swap for you if you aren't up for it yourself. These kinds of swaps shouldn't cost much more than an hour, probably even far less.


I'll do the swap myself, just waiting for the tools :-d
The bracelet is so good, that I've swapped it , too ;-)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've made another comparison lume shot with a different camera. I guess I don't need to point out the stock Corgeut Black Bay any more....


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> DG3804 is a decent movement. Mine came broken, unfortunately, but I received a full refund


Is it a 28800 beat movement ?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Is it a 28800 beat movement ?


DG 3804 Mechanical Movement with 22 Jewels, 21.600 bph

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7218586&d=1456501729


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,
Does anyone know what movement is used in this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/watch/32804644705.html

And is the bezel ceramic or Aluminium ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know what movement is used in this one:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/watch/32804644705.html
> 
> And is the bezel ceramic or Aluminium ?


It took me a while to find a picture of the actual display back, but my best guess is the Beijing SB11. Amazon claims the bezel is stainless steel, but it might have an aluminum insert. It's not ceramic!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate - only one click


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> I've made another comparison lume shot with a different camera. I guess I don't need to point out the stock Corgeut Black Bay any more....


They look pretty good, what's your opinion on them? What's the lug to lug?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mrygn said:


> I am also considering getting one of these or a Parnis GMT. The only thing makes me scared of Parnis is the movement...


I wonder which movement the Bliger comes with? I think I remember reading somewhere in this thread they are packed with a Mingzhu movement but not sure. I don't have a watch with Mingzhu thus far so don't really know how they hold up. Think they are a variant of DG movements? I'm sure HoustonReal can shed more light on this.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

cuica said:


> They look pretty good, what's your opinion on them? What's the lug to lug?


My opinion? I suggest to read my writings from a few pages back, and follow up the next replies there...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post47773237.html#post47773237

Lug to lug is 50mm


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

GeneralPatton said:


> Would love to see more watches using Seiko VH movements rather than nasty Chinese automatics. ISA also made a 4bps quartz movement (9500) but sadly they went out of business a couple of years ago.


Can somebody enlighten me please? Looking on the Web I find this company ISASwiss and they do seem to be trading and somebody was posting on their Facebook account this year. I can only find one WatchPaper report about them shutting their doors. So is this the wrong company or False News to quote the current trend?

ISASWISS

The only report I find of them shutting down? Breaking: Movement manufacturer ISASWISS is closing | WatchPaper

Either that or a White Knight came riding to the rescue at the 11th hour? I can see that they did stop making bulk quartz movements a few Years back.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My new Sterile dial 47mm Flieger type A which arrived on the 24th just in time for Christmas, as its a presant from me to me lol! I think it fits well on my 8in wrist. I put it on a time graph to see what times im getting daily and it's amazing! - 2 per day I added a pic off the graph reading below and the line is as straight as a die! with very little deviations in the beat monitor! Currently it smokes my Speedy at +5 daily so I'm happy









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk
https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181229/
[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181229/d0f7ff1791a5a7d27a93631ebc579062.jpg


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mrygn said:


> I am also considering getting one of these or a Parnis GMT. The only thing makes me scared of Parnis is the movement...


My Parnis 47mm flieger with the 6498 seagull looses just-2.1second daily beating my Omega speedy! I've been buying Parnis for 4yrs now from the same guy, and all my watches are still going strong! As long as you look after and service them their great. But take notice! They will need oiling, as mine was dry as a bone and I had it oiled by a watch smith here in Australia! So buy it I've had great experience with Parnis!! So far....









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

My recent purchases...










L to R: Citizen Promaster Nighthawk (BJ7000-52E), Corgeut Black Bay, Seiko SNDC31P1.

And here's the Corgeut Black Bay perched on a wall in the garden in my house, taking in the soft winter sun as the hands shimmer ever so slightly with their lovely rose gold finish on the sides:










Cheers!


----------



## GeneralPatton (Sep 7, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Can somebody enlighten me please? Looking on the Web I find this company ISASwiss and they do seem to be trading and somebody was posting on their Facebook account this year. I can only find one WatchPaper report about them shutting their doors. So is this the wrong company or False News to quote the current trend?
> 
> ISASWISS
> 
> ...


Who knows! The website is now pretty bare-bones, maybe just selling off old stock?

ISA movements that have passed through my hands felt cheap and often faulty. Seemed to be pretty popular in the 80s and 90s but doubt anyone will miss them now.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Solar Skmei 1049 ~10$


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This looks interesting. 
Parnis PA6080-1 sapphire crystal and a NH35.

￡77.85

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/buAqQMXn









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> This looks interesting.
> Parnis PA6080-1 sapphire crystal and a NH35.
> 
> ￡77.85
> ...


That one caught my eye too. It's a handsome design. Anyone know if it's an homage and if so, of what?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I bought it on black Friday. Love that vintage look. Good case and domed crystal, the bracelet is awful though. Dial and alignments ok. Let's hope the ST19 movement is up to its reputation.
> 
> View attachment 13709619


I've just received mine, and immediately got rid of the red hand, put some more decent lume on all indices and hands while at it...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Also, I put a Tungsten Carbide bracelet from Aliexpress on my Merkur Tuna. It's got a good taper, and a butterfly clasp, the way it shines though I can not really get used to, I might just brush the sides of the links a bit. It'll be hard to do that probably, since this material is about as hard as diamond. The bracelet was originally designed for a Rado.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> This looks interesting.
> Parnis PA6080-1 sapphire crystal and a NH35.
> 
> ￡77.85
> ...


My old man's got the same watch off Aliexpress and it's a cracker off a watch! Looks good keeps great time and looks alot more expensive than it is...

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> I've just received mine, and immediately got rid of the red hand, put some more decent lume on all indices and hands while at it...
> 
> View attachment 13758257


So what's the overall verdict on the Alpha Daytona? Are you happy with it and how's it been keeping time! I'm thinking off getting one just for fun and to see what it's like!

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> Also, I put a Tungsten Carbide bracelet from Aliexpress on my Merkur Tuna. It's got a good taper, and a butterfly clasp, the way it shines though I can not really get used to, I might just brush the sides of the links a bit. It'll be hard to do that probably, since this material is about as hard as diamond. The bracelet was originally designed for a Rado.
> 
> View attachment 13758265
> View attachment 13758267
> ...


What's the width off that bracelet as it looks really skinny?

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> So what's the overall verdict on the Alpha Daytona? Are you happy with it and how's it been keeping time! I'm thinking off getting one just for fun and to see what it's like!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


I've got the Speedmaster homage model, but as far as I know it's the same movement, put it on the Timegrapher and it keeps excellent time!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> What's the width off that bracelet as it looks really skinny?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


Goes from 22mm to 18mm. I like skinny and tapered as it wears really nice. The tungsten is very very heavy (4x the weight of stainless steel) so it balances out nicely with the Tuna case.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> I've got the Speedmaster homage model, but as far as I know it's the same movement, put it on the Timegrapher and it keeps excellent time!


I've got a Omega speedy handed down to me from my old man which I love but there's some good similar style off watch on Aliexpress that some may like and it's only about $30! It's called a Benyar









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> Goes from 22mm to 18mm. I like skinny and tapered as it wears really nice. The tungsten is very very heavy (4x the weight of stainless steel) so it balances out nicely with the Tuna case.


22mm really! Nice looking watch. My wife bought me a Sekio MM300 last year for our anniversary and it's built like a tank... So where did you buy it?

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I've got the Speedmaster homage model, but as far as I know it's the same movement, put it on the Timegrapher and it keeps excellent time!


I'm quite happy with my Alpha Daytona.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> That one caught my eye too. It's a handsome design. Anyone know if it's an homage and if so, of what?


It's a homage of Vacheron Constantin Fiftysix self-winding which was released this year. VC's entry level model, only 12000€... Too bad that Parnis also copied the date which is a design flaw in the original in my opinion.

Fiftysix self-winding


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

They did not write VC on their watch, i think that is what makes it an homage (?)
It looks a lot like the original though 

About the Parnis : Is this the brand, the dial that you like or the movement ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

The Seiko you showed above is very nice Tintin, thanks


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm quite happy with my Alpha Daytona.
> 
> Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


I'm happy with my Alpha 1965, too.
Now I'm regulating it.
It ran -6 spd and I hope it can do better.
ST19 is a beauty! :-!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Upcoming watch reviews on 2019 on my channel.

... and Happy New Year !


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

So, the 62MAS arrived, it's a really nice watch, but the condition of the NH35 wasn't that great. It had fairly low amplitude and a lot of beat error, but not such a great deviation per day. This is something I'd like to warn for if you think regulating without a timegrapher, or anything else (apps?) that can't provide beat error or amplitude rating, if you do not adjust these it is pointless to go by deviation per day. The problem is, with beat error the timing will be for instance a lot too fast whilst being fully wound, but a lot too slow when it is almost unwound. It will also respond more to position changes. If you can't deal with these criteria then any deviation in seconds per day above 60 seconds or so might still be feasible to regulate, but anything under 10 seconds, I'd leave it the BEEP alone!

I've taken it apart completely, cleaned it (despite being new, it was fairly dirty) and lubed it again, put it back together and it now shows a flat line on the Timegrapher in any position, and with almost 300 degrees amplitude.

This must just have been a monday morning piece, I've bought so many cheap NH35/36 that ran fine just out of the box, even when only barely lubed.

Okay, now to the pros! The lume is FANTASTIC!! Only not 100%identical day colour on the dial, the hands and bezel are a tad more green, the dial a tad more creamy. The intensity and duration are on par with my Merkur Tuna, and almost as good as my Tudor Black Bay, the case work is excellent, the engraving in the back is really something! Also, the domed sapphire is really nice, very very high domed. The dial is amazing, especially in sunlight reflected on it. The bezel turns with a healthy portion of resistance, but smooth, clicks are LOUD and FIRM and there is no back play whatsoever.

The movement is fitted with a machined metal ring, with a zig-zag style spring on top that gets pressed on by the caseback. Then there is this signature soft silicone O-ring seal in red sealing the caseback to the case. This all oozes quality.

All in all a watch to recommend, especially for the price!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> So, the 62MAS arrived, it's a really nice watch, but the condition of the NH35 wasn't that great. It had fairly low amplitude and a lot of beat error, but not such a great deviation per day. This is something I'd like to warn for if you think regulating without a timegrapher, or anything else (apps?) that can't provide beat error or amplitude rating, if you do not adjust these it is pointless to go by deviation per day. The problem is, with beat error the timing will be for instance a lot too fast whilst being fully wound, but a lot too slow when it is almost unwound. It will also respond more to position changes. If you can't deal with these criteria then any deviation in seconds per day above 60 seconds or so might still be feasible to regulate, but anything under 10 seconds, I'd leave it the BEEP alone!
> 
> I've taken it apart completely, cleaned it (despite being new, it was fairly dirty) and lubed it again, put it back together and it now shows a flat line on the Timegrapher in any position, and with almost 300 degrees amplitude.
> 
> ...


Love the sunburst dial. Congrats. :-!

I'm sure I can do better with the ST19 regulation! :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Weird that a new watch with a NH35 would show dirt inside the movement? It makes me nervous, as was thinking that any Chinese made watch with the good NH35 was a big step above a DG28xx or other semi-problematic Chinese movement.

Seiko Malaysia calls up their mainland China customer: " Hello Mr. Wang, we have a special situation that might be of interest for you, saving money...some 1000pc of our NH35 fell into dustbin by accident, they work, but maybe not so great as usual, we offer them for 60% off, what you think?" ............... "yes, I include 10 cases of Sapporo, thank you Honorable Mr. Wang!"


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

double post.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mtech said:


> Weird that a new watch with a NH35 would show dirt inside the movement? It makes me nervous, as was thinking that any Chinese made watch with the good NH35 was a big step above a DG28xx or other semi-problematic Chinese movement.
> 
> Seiko Malaysia calls up their mainland China customer: " Hello Mr. Wang, we have a special situation that might be of interest for you, saving money...some 1000pc of our NH35 fell into dustbin by accident, they work, but maybe not so great as usual, we offer them for 60% off, what you think?" ............... "yes, I include 10 cases of Sapporo, thank you Honorable Mr. Wang!"


Ever heard of assembly?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Love the sunburst dial. Congrats. :-!
> 
> I'm sure I can do better with the ST19 regulation! :-d:-d:-d


Thanks! Oh perhaps making it run in the + is nice enough already, but even using a basic version app, without proper Timegrapher functionality it'll remain steering in to the blind. For proper finetuning that is, as I said, for gross deviations you can make improvements without one, but added the chance of damaging something I would reconsider touching it, even opening up the case.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

What oil do you use to lube the watch? It is something special or more mondaine? I have read an article some time ago about different oils for different parts of the watch, too complicated for an ordinary guy like me.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

Did anybody say benyar?









Sent from my sony ericsson t28 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Letter T said:


> What oil do you use to lube the watch? It is something special or more mondaine? I have read an article some time ago about different oils for different parts of the watch, too complicated for an ordinary guy like me.


For most ruby bearings I use Moebius 9010, and for the keyless work, and ends of levers etc. I use a synthetic grease enhanced with teflon. Then I have a very thick synthetic silicone free grease for rotor bearings, especially the noisy kind like on the Miyota 9015 which winds only unidirectional it can silence it up nicely.

Proper watch lubing is an art kn its own, and I won't pretend I master it (yet) as there are so many products and many different techniques...

https://nobswatchmaker.com/blog/art-of-oiling-in-watchmaking


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> So, the 62MAS arrived, it's a really nice watch, but the condition of the NH35 wasn't that great. It had fairly low amplitude and a lot of beat error, but not such a great deviation per day. This is something I'd like to warn for if you think regulating without a timegrapher, or anything else (apps?) that can't provide beat error or amplitude rating, if you do not adjust these it is pointless to go by deviation per day. The problem is, with beat error the timing will be for instance a lot too fast whilst being fully wound, but a lot too slow when it is almost unwound. It will also respond more to position changes. If you can't deal with these criteria then any deviation in seconds per day above 60 seconds or so might still be feasible to regulate, but anything under 10 seconds, I'd leave it the BEEP alone!
> 
> I've taken it apart completely, cleaned it (despite being new, it was fairly dirty) and lubed it again, put it back together and it now shows a flat line on the Timegrapher in any position, and with almost 300 degrees amplitude.
> 
> ...


I am also going to throw some dosh at a San Martin, though I am hankering for a Seagull 1963 re-release.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> I am also going to throw some dosh at a San Martin, though I am hankering for a Seagull 1963 re-release.


I've got one of those too, neither is a bad choice, although the 1963 is perhaps a little more interesting not being an homage, but San Martin have some homages of really legendary watches, virtually impossible to get the genuine item for. They choose them smartly.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> I've got one of those too, neither is a bad choice, although the 1963 is perhaps a little more interesting not being an homage, but San Martin have some homages of really legendary watches, virtually impossible to get the genuine item for. They choose them smartly.


I grabbed one of their new chronograph releases. Love it.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Brightling007 said:


> Ever heard of assembly?


You are saying the assembly of the watch and not the assembly of movement? I have seen debris inside a watch case from the final assembly, but it has been limited to the outer plates and the rotor, dial, case threads but not so much further. I guess if they assemble in dusty environment, all bets are off.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mtech said:


> You are saying the assembly of the watch and not the assembly of movement? I have seen debris inside a watch case from the final assembly, but it has been limited to the outer plates and the rotor, dial, case threads but not so much further. I guess if they assemble in dusty environment, all bets are off.


I've got several of their watches and all were always pristine, and this one was not horrible, but some bearings looked like they were greased instead of oiled, and there were some debris stuck in the greasy layer. So I decided to clean it too. Normally when I get a new watch that doesn't run great it is due to dry bearings, and then cleaning can be omitted and just a hint of oil will usually do miracles, but on this particular specimen it was different somehow.

I can't really explain it either (actually makes no sense at all), but I just resolved the issues and now got a really 100% nice watch.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I grabbed one of their new chronograph releases. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 13759759


That's a quartz isn't it? Looks great! Have been looking at it, as it's relatively affordable by their standards, but just went for different ones. I do prefer automatics usually, unless it is some kind of special quartz like Bulova..


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> That's a quartz isn't it? Looks great! Have been looking at it, as it's relatively affordable by their standards, but just went for different ones. I do prefer automatics usually, unless it is some kind of special quartz like Bulova..


It has a Ronda 5040.f quartz.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mtech said:


> You are saying the assembly of the watch and not the assembly of movement? I have seen debris inside a watch case from the final assembly, but it has been limited to the outer plates and the rotor, dial, case threads but not so much further. I guess if they assemble in dusty environment, all bets are off.


If you're not in a HEPA filtered room, wearing bunny suits, then anything can be easily contaminated.

*Citizen*










*Casio*


----------



## Poor Old Dave (Jul 2, 2016)

Aside from the minute marks align perfectly with the seconds hand at 30... This seems to be a pretty decent watch.
GUANQIN Small Seconds by Just Plain Dave, on Flickr


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> Also, I put a Tungsten Carbide bracelet from Aliexpress on my Merkur Tuna. It's got a good taper, and a butterfly clasp, the way it shines though I can not really get used to, I might just brush the sides of the links a bit. It'll be hard to do that probably, since this material is about as hard as diamond. The bracelet was originally designed for a Rado.


Those screws for springbars, are they your modification, or what Merkur is doing now? My Merkur Tuna came drilled for 2.5mm fat bars but fitted with regular ~2mm bars that had a bit of play in the holes. When I tried Seiko fat bars they fit the hole perfectly.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> I might just brush the sides of the links a bit. It'll be hard to do that probably, since this material is about as hard as diamond.


Tungsten Carbide is about 9 Mohs, the hardness of sapphires, not diamonds (10 Mohs). The Mohs scale is not linear, merely comparative, as in 9 will scratch 8 or 7. The original 10 minerals were picked as common materials, and other minerals were slotted in later depending on their comparative hardness. Alternatively, the Vickers and Rockwell hardness scales determine their values based on scientific and repeatable testing methods.


MohsVickersDiamond10<10,600Sapphire92110-2450Tungsten Carbide8.5 - 91700-2400


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hello folks,
Need advice!
I had ordered a case (watch box) on 11.11 and haven't received it yet. The tracking still shows in transit and has reached country of destination. It has really taken long (48 days).
And by tomorrow my buyer protection will be finished. Should I open a dispute in this case or...?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Tungsten Carbide is about 9 Mohs, the hardness of sapphires, not diamonds (10 Mohs). The Mohs scale is not linear, merely comparative, as in 9 will scratch 8 or 7. The original 10 minerals were picked as common materials, and other minerals were slotted in depending later on their comparative hardness. Alternatively, the Vickers and Rockwell hardness scales determine their values based on scientific and repeatable testing methods.
> 
> 
> MohsVickersDiamond10<10,600Sapphire92110-2450Tungsten Carbide8.5 - 91700-2400


Thanks, yes I'm familiar with that, I've actually cut 2 tenths of a mill off of a 38.5mm sapphire crystal to fit a Citizen Nighthawk watch for a friend. And yes, it was a DS2 tested sapphire. I've used some of those knife sharpening diamond cutting slabs with a bit of alcohol, spun the crystal in a drill using a spindle, and checked the profile a couple of times under the magnifier, and measured the size a few times. It was easier as I thought to cut a sapphire, but as you mentioned the harder material simply wins...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Hello folks,
> Need advice!
> I had ordered a case (watch box) on 11.11 and haven't received it yet. The tracking still shows in transit and has reached country of destination. It has really taken long (48 days).
> And by tomorrow my buyer protection will be finished. Should I open a dispute in this case or...?
> ...


I always ask the seller to extend the processing time. If they don't, or don't respond then I dispute the matter. It's the holiday season, so the mail is slow...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Those screws for springbars, are they your modification, or what Merkur is doing now? My Merkur Tuna came drilled for 2.5mm fat bars but fitted with regular ~2mm bars that had a bit of play in the holes. When I tried Seiko fat bars they fit the hole perfectly.


I've only changed the outer bit of the hole, where I tapped one and a half winding of thread in, the inside is unchanged. The screws were also modified, to only have some thread left under the head, the rest is a smooth pin. They're fitted with a little smear of blue loctite.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

On a side note, Germans also call the material Tungsten Carbide "Widia", from "Wie Diamant" which translates as "Like Diamond"...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

bushu16 said:


> Hello folks, Need advice!
> I had ordered a case (watch box) on 11.11 and haven't received it yet. The tracking still shows in transit and has reached country of destination. It has really taken long (48 days).
> And by tomorrow my buyer protection will be finished. Should I open a dispute in this case or...?
> Thanks in advance!


It seems like 11.11 and Black Friday orders are experiencing a long shipping queue, while stuff ordered afterwards in early December is flying through without delay. I would just contact the seller and ask them to "extend the delivery date and buyer protection by 15 days" (or whatever you choose).


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Not ali but ebay

Really liking this. 
Prefer the look to the tevise as it's not got that awful spelling on it, which is one of the r was one I've stopped myself from getting it.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/401624283980

But does anyone know anything about them. What they are based on/movement etc?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I believe that the movement could be a Tongji or a clone of that even??

You find the same movement in the Sewor watches, which tells another story.

Keep in mind that this is a cheap fun watch that may last ten minutes, ten weeks or ten months, but I would be shocked if it lasted ten years.

It is what it is and if you just want a fun watch to wear it is fine, but beyond that....................

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> For most ruby bearings I use Moebius 9010, and for the keyless work, and ends of levers etc. I use a synthetic grease enhanced with teflon. Then I have a very thick synthetic silicone free grease for rotor bearings, especially the noisy kind like on the Miyota 9015 which winds only unidirectional it can silence it up nicely.
> 
> Proper watch lubing is an art kn its own, and I won't pretend I master it (yet) as there are so many products and many different techniques...
> 
> https://nobswatchmaker.com/blog/art-of-oiling-in-watchmaking


Err, Thanks for that I think :-s I have quickly scanned it and bookmarked it for reference, but my current thoughts are Oh Hell :think: My learning curve has just extended by a few years......................

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I believe that the movement could be a Tongji or a clone of that even??
> 
> You find the same movement in the Sewor watches, which tells another story.
> 
> ...


 I wouldn't expect quality for that price, ever not new at least, was thinking more I could crack open my citizen sky hawk and attempt to fit sapphire, and this could be a daily replacer, but I also think back to your post in regards of 2nd hand ebay specials, ill keep hunting me thinks


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

geoffersmaer said:


> was thinking more I could crack open my citizen sky hawk and attempt to fit sapphire...


Then be sure to get the correct diameter. I think Citizen has some that are non standard. My friends Nighthawk needed 38.3mm, looked at a different gasket, but ended up cutting the diameter down by 0.2mm...


























If you don't get the diameter right, you'll either end up swearing ming, or suffering from double doom... 








The wetstone slabs I used to cut the sapphire with are these:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/6-D...c-Knife-Tool-Knife-sharpener/32898220928.html

Anything ranging from a grid of 800 and up will work, better yet to cut the bulk in 800 and the finalize in something from 1500 and up. Mind you, if you go too coarse, or too fast it will end up in a very nasty edge, as with other things in life, go slow and be gentle...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I need some advice guys. My LTM 62MAS's NH movement has died. The seconds hand has frozen. I can hand wind it, move the date wheel, move the hour and minute hand and the crown operates freely at each stop. When I put my ear to the movement I cannot hear the rotor spin freely. I can hear slight movement, but no spinning. Up until it now it was working flawlessly and had been totally babied.

Sad news for me. As I have worn it almost every day at some point since it arrived on the 21/11/18 and love it.

Should I make contact with the buyer requesting a partial refund? I bought it during the Ali 11/11 sale. I have never had an issue with an Ali buys before, so I have never tested their systems with faulty products. Returning it to China is not a viable solution.

What is the best approach?


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

Techme said:


> I need some advice guys. My LTM 62MAS's NH movement has died. The seconds hand has frozen. I can hand wind it, move the date wheel, move the hour and minute hand and the crown operates freely at each stop. When I put my ear to the movement I cannot hear the rotor spin freely. I can hear slight movement, but no spinning. Up until it now it was working flawlessly and had been totally babied.
> 
> Sad news for me. As I have worn it almost every day at some point since it arrived on the 21/11/18 and love it.
> 
> ...


As the NH35 has a bidirectional rotor, it's normal that you don' t ear it spinning, like a Miyota 8215 for example.
Now I had exactly the same thing with one of my starking (white dial), it has a glass back and I could see that the balance wheel didn't oscillate. I opened the back and when I rotated slightly the balance wheel and it oscillated again.
Then I realized that the balance wheel each time I hacked it (and set the time) so it was a big problem.
Finally, even if the movement is not good, I found out that after I hacked it and put the crown back, I had to shake the watch in a wide motion to make the balance wheel oscillating again.


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Then be sure to get the correct diameter. I think Citizen has some that are non standard. My friends Nighthawk needed 38.3mm, looked at a different gasket, but ended up cutting the diameter down by 0.2mm...
> 
> View attachment 13761461
> View attachment 13761463
> ...


This is very good info, thanks

the work watch in question








i used to use the citizen on the left, but since i put it on the diver style strap its now on rather than the canvas thing it came on ive grown fonder of it so cant bring myself to take it to work


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Brightling007, based on your posts, I take it you are basically a watchmaker, and while I envy your skills, I'm pretty sure I'll never even get close to doing the stuff you're describing (when you talked about cleaning and oiling your new San Martin watch, I thought "you know what, maybe the old orange monster needs a good scrubbing" then after I looked up what "cleaning" a watch entails - "ehh...well its still running fine, probably OK as is", because, me doing that? not happening! Thats way, way, way past swapping out a handset !) 
So, very impressed by your skill and knowledge, and THANK YOU for contributing to the forum. 

When you guys are talking about new watches coming "dry", I take it thats unusual for a San Martin level watch? but at what level/price does it start become "normal" for a new watch from ali to need oiling? I have a Corguet sub homage that I recently bought off Ali (8215 mvt) $80, that I'm growing fond of. It runs fine, but now I'm starting to wonder if it needs lubricating and everytime I wear it I'm just damaging it. At my skill level (I can take the back off but don't want to disassemble the movement) can I tell by inspection if it was never lubricated - and if so, is it even worth paying someone to oil it? Like, I don't know how long it will last without oil?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Techme said:


> I need some advice guys. My LTM 62MAS's NH movement has died. The seconds hand has frozen. I can hand wind it, move the date wheel, move the hour and minute hand and the crown operates freely at each stop. When I put my ear to the movement I cannot hear the rotor spin freely. I can hear slight movement, but no spinning. Up until it now it was working flawlessly and had been totally babied.
> 
> Sad news for me. As I have worn it almost every day at some point since it arrived on the 21/11/18 and love it.
> 
> ...


I would see if you can make a warranty claim and get enough money for a movement swap, this is commonly the cheapest option, guaranteed to work out in a working watch. If you're in or near the Netherlands I would do it for you for free, these are so easy to work on, doesn't make me break a sweat. Maybe the seller has a service point near to you though, some use worldwide guarantee services provided by repair stations.

It's pretty weird, regarding my own 62MAS wasn't in the best of conditions either. Almost beginning to think the story about the NH35 lot that had fallen in the dust may become a reality...



geoffersmaer said:


> This is very good info, thanks
> 
> I used to use the citizen on the left, but since i put it on the diver style strap its now on rather than the canvas thing it came on I've grown fonder of it so cant bring myself to take it to work


Whoa, it is a scratch magnet judging by the looks of it, the Nighthawk was at least just as bad, and the owner didn't want it looking brand new, he wanted to keep the character for the most part. I would choose a sapphire with good thickness, perhaps more than the original one, so you can let it act as a buffer zone for the rest of the watch.



ObiWonWD40 said:


> Err, Thanks for that I think :-s I have quickly scanned it and bookmarked it for reference, but my current thoughts are Oh Hell :think: My learning curve has just extended by a few years......................
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim





Greggg3 said:


> Brightling007, based on your posts, I take it you are basically a watchmaker, and while I envy your skills, I'm pretty sure I'll never even get close to doing the stuff you're describing (when you talked about cleaning and oiling your new San Martin watch, I thought "you know what, maybe the old orange monster needs a good scrubbing" then after I looked up what "cleaning" a watch entails - "ehh...well its still running fine, probably OK as is", because, me doing that? not happening! Thats way, way, way past swapping out a handset !)
> So, very impressed by your skill and knowledge, and THANK YOU for contributing to the forum.
> 
> When you guys are talking about new watches coming "dry", I take it thats unusual for a San Martin level watch? but at what level/price does it start become "normal" for a new watch from ali to need oiling? I have a Corguet sub homage that I recently bought off Ali (8215 mvt) $80, that I'm growing fond of. It runs fine, but now I'm starting to wonder if it needs lubricating and everytime I wear it I'm just damaging it. At my skill level (I can take the back off but don't want to disassemble the movement) can I tell by inspection if it was never lubricated - and if so, is it even worth paying someone to oil it? Like, I don't know how long it will last without oil?


I'm sorry if I just scare the crap out of you guys, but look upon it like this, about a year ago I started this as a hobby and I'm now not even scared to open up a complete watch movement. If this is your desire, to gather such skills, then get the right tools, starting with good magnification and go from there. You'll wreck a few movements, but hey, that's just part of the process. Look up a few good Youtube vids and simply think through each and every step that you plan doing and think about the consequences. On an NH35 the worst that can happen is you need another 20 dollars or so for a complete new movement and you just almost literally slap it in...

Same counts for your worries about oil, many Chinese ones come with no oil, especially the 21J kind 2813 movement. I've just received one where some axles in ruby bearings looked like they were worn out for years, but the reality is the parts never even fitted properly. That was for the auto winder exit clutch wheel, so this one wouldn't even have worked for a year, more likely a month of intensive wearing. The Japanese almost always come fairly well lubed. Anyway, most of these cheapies last ten years without oil, and if needs be, you can just replace the whole movement. In this price range it's not even worth it having a pro watchmaker take a look at it.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

geoffersmaer said:


> View attachment 13761609


Is that a Bowers and Wilkins DM602-2 speaker there in the background by the way? I have a modification for that particular speaker that makes the sound a lot less aggressive and much more pleasant in the midrange... Should you feel this as an issue and want to address it...

There is a filter in the connection terminal (four screws to open it) and there's a 5.6uF capacitor in there that should be altered to 4.7uF and there's a resistor in it, a pretty large white wirewound one, that should be replaced for a MOX quality and increased slightly in value.

This in effect makes it a MK1 602, which sounded much more pleasant and sweet, the only reason they changed it is that most customers mistake louder for better.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I'm sorry if I just scare the crap out of you guys, but look upon it like this, about a year ago I started this as a hobby and I'm now not even scared to open up a complete watch movement. If this is your desire, to gather such skills, then get the right tools, starting with good magnification and go from there. You'll wreck a few movements, but hey, that's just part of the process. Look up a few good Youtube vids and simply think through each and every step that you plan doing and think about the consequences. On an NH35 the worst that can happen is you need another 20 dollars or so for a complete new movement and you just almost literally slap it in...
> 
> Same counts for your worries about oil, many Chinese ones come with no oil, especially the 21J kind 2813 movement. I've just received one where some axles in ruby bearings looked like they were worn out for years, but the reality is the parts never even fitted properly. That was for the auto winder exit clutch wheel, so this one wouldn't even have worked for a year, more likely a month of intensive wearing. The Japanese almost always come fairly well lubed. Anyway, most of these cheapies last ten years without oil, and if needs be, you can just replace the whole movement. In this price range it's not even worth it having a pro watchmaker take a look at it.


What you say might have the de-craping potential |> But my thoughts are "bring it on" I always think that people flourish best when they are pushed out of their comfort zone, I know I do :-!

A quick read of that article you shared answered so many questions I had and several that I needed to ask but did not have the knowledge at that point to know that I needed to ask them.

2018 has been a total roller-coaster of gaining knowledge and new skills. This time last year I had just paid a bunch of money to have new batteries put in a couple of watches and somebody here asked the simple question WHY? Just a few simple tools initially and I was off and I think that today I would be able, if not to fix a common automatic movement watch, but certainly I could swap the parts over and put a replacement movement in.

Just changing batteries has saved me a small fortune even after taking into consideration what I have spent on tools. A few friends looking at a watch that I swapped the hands on, think it is total rocket science. Amazing what a little bit of shared know-how can do. :-d

So I am looking forward to what I can learn to do next Year. I don't think I am going to be watch-repairer of the year or anything stupid, but I do think I am going to be able to build my Grail Watch and I don't know what it is and have not bought it yet. But like the non-working Pulsar chronograph I bought and refurbished for very little money a couple of months ago, I scour eBay looking for suitable candidates. And because I decided to retire about 18 months back, this has given me a new interest that challenges me and keeps my brain active.

So to Brightling007, and a whole host of other people here, Many Thanks for "scaring the crap out of me", it certainly inspires me to try some different and new. To date I have only wrecked One Watch, so far and that is a useful source of spares and as at today those spares cost me the princely sum of £15 and I do have a spare 7T92 Chronograph movement which will be put into a broken one if and when I find it :-s

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> geoffersmaer said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 13761609
> ...


Close haha. A good spot indeed. It's a 601 s3 (last of the UK made ones).
I know there is a mod like this for the 601 s3 as well, weirdly the 2 biggest changes to my system were hockey pucks under the record player and audioquest speaker cable.
Tempted to try it though
Setup if you're interested in that sort of thing, could have got some nice watches with what this has cost me over the years.
Cyrus 5 integrated
Project debut carbon + ortofon 2mblue 
Heed questar phonostage
Denon dvd-3930 sacd/dvd-a player 
Atlas explorer interconnects


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I guarantee you (since my work specialism has been audio for the past 25 years) that the modification to the speakers will be by an order of magnitude more difference than your speaker cables, let alone interlinks. I am also a HF specialist in my line of work, and can fabricate coaxial cables that can transport 20G signal. When you see failure there you can see that especially in audio the effects of signal deterioration are only three things, components L C and R. In low frequency audio the demands are infinitely much lower, it is so much more forgiving tgan HF/RF. 

So no matter what kind of sales bs talk they will pull on you, such as purity of the copper or silver plating the best it can do is offer less resistance, produce less capacitance or have less induction. Usually shifting deterioration effects from for instance 500khz to 1mhz, that's both not audiofrequent, so zero difference in real life. These unwanted (parasitary) components can be measured with an LCR meter and calculated what filtering effects they will have. This filtering will have a very measurable, predictable point of effect in the frequency range. In fact, there will be a point where under there will be NO effect, absolutely zero, and then where the filtering starts it will be a linear curve from there, with a pretty sharp starting point.

Designers of active equipment (any line output to line input) will have made sure a very low output impedance, and very high input impedance will be achieved, basically making the effects of even quite poor cable 100% unnoticeable. Effects, as I already mentioned will start somewhere in the megaherz range, or even gigaherz range. So basically better interlinks will never improve the audio, unless we are talking about a record player, microphone or guitar, where the output impedance is so high, that even minor cable capacitance oe inductance can shift the cross over point in to the audio band.

So there you have it, you can't just whack a ron of cash in to an audio system and expect it to sound better than any cheaper system, but in fact, you should always first analyze what the weakest link is, it only makes sense to improve there. Some upgrades will not be noticeable even, if they are being asked by another much greater shortcoming. 

Such as active speakers, when done right, even some cheaper ones can outperform much more expensive passive systems. Implementing huge power components in a passive two way speaker filter can never compete with small filter components working in the low power line level path. Let alone a dedicated amplifier for tbe woofer and the tweeter separately. 

Take for instance an IMG Stage Line Sound-65/SW, a very cheap speaker set, we held a blind listening test in our company once amongst professional audio engineers, and amongst speakers costing literally 40 times as much these were chosen the winner! They had literally only one minus point, being their image. These speakers would simply not suit in a very expensive audio suite, but performance wise there was nothing wrong with them.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I guarantee you (since my work specialism has been audio for the past 25 years) that the modification to the speakers will be by an order of magnitude more difference than your speaker cables, let alone interlinks. I am also a HF specialist in my line of work, and can fabricate coaxial cables that can transport 20G signal. When you see failure there you can see that especially in audio the effects of signal deterioration are only three things, components L C and R. In low frequency audio the demands are infinitely much lower, it is so much more forgiving tgan HF/RF.


ahh the ever continuing argument of, just use bell wire/my 300 pounds van den hul cables are amazing, or to burn or to burn in in interconnects or no point spending money on the cables etc etc.

its one i steer well clear of, I've gone through lots of iterations of this set up as I used to buy and sell mid-range hi-fi stuff a few years back on the side (nad/cyrus/b&w/arcam that sort of stuff) and for me I could notice the changes here and there, part change by part change, and I just got it to a point where I liked the sound and I'm happy with it (and I really dont have anything like golden ears). 
it gets enough compliments for me and its by no means high end and like I say most importantly I enjoy it and I think that is most important whatever the components or sound, 100 pounds or 10,000.

but! haha yes, I will someday try the mod I'm sure, but that's when I get some bloody time to myself.

happy new year all !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

geoffersmaer said:


> ahh the ever continuing argument of, just use bell wire/my 300 pounds van den hul cables are amazing, or to burn or to burn in in interconnects or no point spending money on the cables etc etc.
> 
> its one i steer well clear of, I've gone through lots of iterations of this set up as I used to buy and sell mid-range hi-fi stuff a few years back on the side (nad/cyrus/b&w/arcam that sort of stuff) and for me I could notice the changes here and there, part change by part change, and I just got it to a point where I liked the sound and I'm happy with it (and I really dont have anything like golden ears).
> it gets enough compliments for me and its by no means high end and like I say most importantly I enjoy it and I think that is most important whatever the components or sound, 100 pounds or 10,000.
> ...


Watches, Photography, Hi-Fi and TV/Surround Sound systems.

Happy New Year All


I have enough things to invest my money in without going in to the replace the Hi-Fi, TV Surround Sound system. Fortunately as I age my hearing and eyesight must be degrading so both systems I have must be capable of reproducing sounds that I can't hear and my cameras must be able to record and store more detail than I can resolve any-more. :-d:-d:-d

Best regards,
Jim
:-!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

For ppl interested there's a Android app called watch tuner that measures the beats like a time graph but it's not going to be as good off course! Neverless I checked it against a watch shops readings and it wasn't to bad! All you need is to plug a mic into your phone and have a very quite placed! My Parnis is - 2.1second daily which is awesome. I have a Parnis 47mm flieger with the 6498 movement and have been happy with all my watches from the atm... 
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.athumbsoft.pendulumtuner









Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Happy new year indeed fellas!!! May the new year be prosperous and kind to you!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> For ppl interested there's a Android app called watch tuner that measures the beats like a time graph but it's not going to be as good off course! Neverless I checked it against a watch shops readings and it wasn't to bad! All you need is to plug a mic into your phone and have a very quite placed! My Parnis is - 2.1second daily which is awesome. I have a Parnis 47mm flieger with the 6498 movement and have been happy with all my watches from the atm...
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.athumbsoft.pendulumtuner
> 
> 
> ...


I've got the pro version, and even then the beat error function doesn't really provide beat error. It is possible that it needs a very special microphone, because with these apps and the stock mic it picks up anything but the ticking of the watch. With a Timegrapher you can have screaming kids surrounding you, no problem...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I've had some success using a piezo mic and a mini guitar amp (can hear the ticking clear as day) but less so with various graphing apps - they say there's no signal or only detect it intermittently. I think it's a problem with my use of line-in / mic inputs in my phones/PC. I keep meaning to either get to the bottom of it, or just stump up for a timegrapher since they aren't that expensive anyway (compared to say, yet another watch I don't need!)


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> I've got the pro version, and even then the beat error function doesn't really provide beat error. It is possible that it needs a very special microphone, because with these apps and the stock mic it picks up anything but the ticking of the watch. With a Timegrapher you can have screaming kids surrounding you, no problem...


I've got high quality rode mic I used at work in a quiet place! Plus i had it measured at the watch repairs store when I got my watch oiled as Parnis are lazy and don't oil watch parts regardless off what they say and it was very closed to his machine with little to no errors! At the end off the day Ive had it 10 days and it really surprised me!

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

These watches are loud so hearing them shouldn't be a problem! Mine puts me to sleep lol

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh I just gave up, I work with Neumann, Sennheiser, Sanken, Voice Technologies and many more brands of mics almost every day, but I think the Timegrapher inputs are filtered in such a way it only responds to tiny ticking. And on top of that, it is a super convenient dedicated bit of kit, with the holder, it's just not so easy to top that with an app and some mic, even if the software would work great. (which it didn't...)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sewor mechanical, poor quality watch ...


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> For ppl interested there's a Android app called watch tuner that measures the beats like a time graph but it's not going to be as good off course! Neverless I checked it against a watch shops readings and it wasn't to bad! All you need is to plug a mic into your phone and have a very quite placed! My Parnis is - 2.1second daily which is awesome. I have a Parnis 47mm flieger with the 6498 movement and have been happy with all my watches from the atm...
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.athumbsoft.pendulumtuner
> 
> 
> ...


If you erase the data of the app, you'll get 30min of free trial again. It can work with the built in phone microphone but you have to stick the butt of your phone against the watch. It's not like the brightling007's timegrapher, but it work pretty well, I saved a white dial Starking with that.
I am waiting for a piezo pickup from alix (and a cheap guitar converter for phone), I'll see if that work with it.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Le_Zouave said:


> If you erase the data of the app, you'll get 30min of free trial again. It can work with the built in phone microphone but you have to stick the butt of your phone against the watch. It's not like the brightling007's timegrapher, but it work pretty well, I saved a white dial Starking with that.
> I am waiting for a piezo pickup from alix (and a cheap guitar converter for phone), I'll see if that work with it.


If you connect a small ceramic capacitor in series with the mic it will filter away low frequencies, this might help the unit becoming less sensitive to surrounding noises... That is with a dynamic pickup, with piezo I guess you need a little resistor for that...


----------



## 001 (Sep 10, 2016)

Any quartz BLNR homages?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Happy New Year to you all !
Time for new watches ?  Which ones are you planning ?

Do you know an homage of Steinhart ocean one Gmt ? One of the coolest i've seen recently.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

manchette said:


> Do you know an homage of Steinhart ocean one Gmt ? One of the coolest i've seen recently.


All over alix, Parnis or Bliger is a popular choice, multiple colors available.
Or if you mean Ocean Vintage GMT then no, I haven't seen any on ali, but Tiger Concept makes a cool 1655 homage for a fair price: http://www.tiger-concept.com/1655V2-watch.html


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

Bought these at the end of October and decided to give them some time on wrist before commenting on quality. Grabbed 4 different colors of silicone straps and a butterfly deployment clasp to try out. All of them were 3 bucks a piece so how can it go wrong? Ran them for awhile on my Casio Duro.

Excellent quality so far. Soft silicone holding up well and the clasp seems to have a nice solid hold on the locking device.

Here is today's outing of baby blue on my Turtle























https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sil...200.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.26bd4c4d9dWAYT

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/But...&terminal_id=cb4e890889d74a48b35cd9c67ae78f66


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

After 3 months, my Parnis Daytona 39mm chrono finally arrived, woohoo!

BUT, it came with a broken clasp unfortunately :-( Does anyone know if there are any other clasps that may fit? Possibly something with adjustment options too. I think someone actually changed theirs but I can't find that post right now. The watch looks fantastic otherwise, really happy with it.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Real nuisance about the clasp, I would be going for a refund enough to fund a new strap.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> View attachment 13767073
> 
> 
> After 3 months, my Parnis Daytona 39mm chrono finally arrived, woohoo!
> ...


I think this might be nice:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CARLYWET-9mm-x-9mm-Brush-Polish-Stainless-Steel-Watch-Band-Buckle-Glide-Lock-Clasp-Steel-For/32831036552.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_319_317_10696_10084_453_454_10083_10618_10304_10307_10820_10821_10301_537_536_10843_10059_10884_10887_100031_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=ca61dbfb-cd8d-4204-821f-3aa8fb107c98-0&algo_pvid=ca61dbfb-cd8d-4204-821f-3aa8fb107c98

Or:
[url]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/316L-Stainless-Steel-Silver-Watch-Buckle-Original-Style-Oyster-Clasp-16mm-Glidelock-for-Daytona-Submariner-Deployment/32801485713.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_1_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_100031_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_10301_10821_537_536,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=baf94da0-ca43-4250-8e07-6a7d53277def-0&algo_pvid=baf94da0-ca43-4250-8e07-6a7d53277def
[/URL]

I'm not guaranteeing fitment, you should check that yourself!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Woody36327 said:


> Bought these at the end of October and decided to give them some time on wrist before commenting on quality. Grabbed 4 different colors of silicone straps and a butterfly deployment clasp to try out. All of them were 3 bucks a piece so how can it go wrong? Ran them for awhile on my Casio Duro.
> 
> Excellent quality so far. Soft silicone holding up well and the clasp seems to have a nice solid hold on the locking device.
> 
> ...


Nice! They look good, any trouble with them attracting dust?

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Nice! They look good, any trouble with them attracting dust?
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


These are soft but not "sticky" at all. The stock Seiko rubber is a felt magnet but these are not.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Does anyone here have experience with lobinni? I am very much interested in this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.43.2ad942e5CViv4A

a really nice calatrava hommage.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> Does anyone here have experience with lobinni? I am very much interested in this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.43.2ad942e5CViv4A
> 
> a really nice calatrava hommage.


Looks great, but again conflicting info all over the place. "Tungsten steel belt" where I see leather. "top quality Miyota movement" where I see pictures showing a Sea-Gull ST2130...


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Looks great, but again conflicting info all over the place. "Tungsten steel belt" where I see leather. "top quality Miyota movement" where I see pictures showing a Sea-Gull ST2130...


true not sure which dial option to take.. The ivory one looks nice.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> Looks great, but again conflicting info all over the place. "Tungsten steel belt" where I see leather. "top quality Miyota movement" where I see pictures showing a Sea-Gull ST2130...


Ad details can be unreliable... I look for YouTube reviews to fill in question marks. I believe this has a 28,800 beat movement and 8.8mm thick case, which is pretty sweet for $170. I have had good experience with the brand. 





Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Looks great, but again conflicting info all over the place. "Tungsten steel belt" where I see leather. "top quality Miyota movement" where I see pictures showing a Sea-Gull ST2130...


found some more pictures, looks a bit cheap I think I will pass.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> Ad details can be unreliable... I look for YouTube reviews to fill in question marks. I believe this has a 28,800 beat movement and 8.8mm thick case, which is pretty sweet for $170. I have had good experience with the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for the video and good idea with youtube!

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> Ad details can be unreliable... I look for YouTube reviews to fill in question marks. I believe this has a 28,800 beat movement and 8.8mm thick case, which is pretty sweet for $170. I have had good experience with the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you are an expert. Do you maybe know if the moonphase on this model is "real"?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> I see you are an expert. Do you maybe know if the moonphase on this model is "real"?


I would expect it to be a real moon phase, yes.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9147m ~25$


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> I have had good experience with the brand.


Which lobinni model do you own? Do you have pictures?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> found some more pictures, looks a bit cheap I think I will pass.


Thanks for that! The colours are bad, date window alignment is bad, case work looks gross, really nothing there except maybe the nice quality of the movement...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I would expect it to be a real moon phase, yes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Not too sure, maybe Houstonreal can make more sense out of it, but to me it looks like an ST2130 ie an ETA clone and I don't recall having ever seen one with moonphase complication. Might be an add on though... Making them think they can call it an in house movement...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

*** I'm reposting this due to it being removed the first time I posted it. The mod seemed to think it was an affiliate link. When it clearly wasn't. ***

This seems like a bargain, considering it goes for around £80 on Gearbest. You get sapphire crystal, two straps. One leather, one milanese. Both quick release.

Xiaomi TwentySeventeen Mechanical

Black dial - £50.82
White dial - £55.84

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32954...&terminal_id=af6fca2a905f44e18606f72952070803









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> Not too sure, maybe Houstonreal can make more sense out of it, but to me it looks like an ST2130 ie an ETA clone and I don't recall having ever seen one with moonphase complication. Might be an add on though... Making them think they can call it an in house movement...


It took me a while to find it, but this seems to be the *Sea-Gull ST2108* movement. *Vager Hauers* makes a couple similar watches using the same movement, only their designs use a shorter date hand with an inner dial.





















Sea-Gull doesn't seem to produce a watch using this movement, but instead sells an *ST2153* based model that features a smaller? moonphase, a date sub-dial, and a PR indicator.

*Sea-Gull 816.423*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> *** I'm reposting this due to it being removed the first time I posted it. The mod seemed to think it was an affiliate link. When it clearly wasn't. ***


I'm not sure if it's due to WUS forum software, but that previous link didn't seem to work. It took me to a generic AliExpress page.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not sure if it's due to WUS forum software, but that previous link didn't seem to work. It took me to a generic AliExpress page.


It worked for me, but I have been seeing that other links don't work sometimes and go to a generic Ali page.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

Does anyone know if there's a cheaper version of this  Vager Hauers automatic on AliEx? Or any similar designs?


----------



## gshockaddicted (Nov 14, 2011)

Kind of a dress watch


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

konax said:


> All over alix, Parnis or Bliger is a popular choice, multiple colors available.
> Or if you mean Ocean Vintage GMT then no, I haven't seen any on ali, but Tiger Concept makes a cool 1655 homage for a fair price: http://www.tiger-concept.com/1655V2-watch.html


Hello 
Thank you. Actually about Parnis i'm not sure anymore i'd go for them, i have a few that went dead very quickly. In my view too much of them are just casing movements no matter how long it will last 
For example i have one similar to this one https://www.ebay.fr/itm/43mm-Parnis...=item2a988fe989:g:L7oAAOSwvApaJ1qk:rk:29:pf:0 which hour hand is now moving freely. Is this a repair experience that's coming or just that it's going to go the trash ? 
How can i repair the hour hand which looks like torn ? Shall i just add a new one and which tool would you recomend for this ? 
Also i have a big scratch on the glass : any tip for this ? (some products from AE ?)

About the Tiger concept link you gave : i don't know this brand, about the bezel : i'd rather have a bezel like the one here https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/gmt-ocean-1-black-keramik-969.html . What i like is the edge with "teeth". Also i think the end of the Gmt hand is too big in the url from TC.
I don't really like divers but this one from Steinhart i liked it, don't know why (yet)/


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Le_Zouave said:


> If you erase the data of the app, you'll get 30min of free trial again. It can work with the built in phone microphone but you have to stick the butt of your phone against the watch. It's not like the brightling007's timegrapher, but it work pretty well, I saved a white dial Starking with that.
> I am waiting for a piezo pickup from alix (and a cheap guitar converter for phone), I'll see if that work with it.


Hello 
Did you buy the mic for watches alone ? Which one is it & can you please update if this is ok ? Thanks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dw1987uk said:


> Does anyone know if there's a cheaper version of this  Vager Hauers automatic on AliEx? Or any similar designs?
> 
> View attachment 13769209


*Feice FM506* (NOMOS Metro homage) Sea-Gull ST1731 *788 RMB on TMall* The Vager Hauers is well priced since it contains the ST2130.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Damn, I really like the look of this field watch but at 44mm it's just too big:

Sea-Gull D813.581 No.1 army watch ST2553 automatic

What's that you say, good-stuffs?



> Sea-Gull D813.581 is 44mm in diameter excluding crown, 13.25mm thick, weighs 110 grams, equipped with ST2553 automatic 25-jewels, green dial, silver case, green canvas wristband. Although the size is relatively big, *it has to be big to appear like a man. This is a well-built leisure or field watch to show off one's masculinity.*


Not entirely agreeing here...


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello
> Did you buy the mic for watches alone ? Which one is it & can you please update if this is ok ? Thanks


I do bought one just for watches. I know that in another thread they recommended the korg piezo clip but I just bought the cheapest one on Ali that could clip. I think that the quality is so low that they suggest to use only for guitar tuning (plug the mic on a guitar tuner with a 6.35mm jack input).
For science, I bought that
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pro...Piezo-Contact-Microphone-L15/32849476790.html
and that
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rig...Adapter-for-iPhone-iPad-iPod/32946342222.html
I can of course keep you updated when I receive them. As said Brightling007 that seems to have done this before us, there will be a lot of noise but I wanted to try anyway.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

manchette said:


> About the Tiger concept link you gave : i don't know this brand, about the bezel : i'd rather have a bezel like the one here https://www.steinhartwatches.de/en/gmt-ocean-1-black-keramik-969.html . What i like is the edge with "teeth". Also i think the end of the Gmt hand is too big in the url from TC.
> I don't really like divers but this one from Steinhart i liked it, don't know why (yet)/


You can try this TC then http://www.tiger-concept.com/6542-watch.html 
Overall case, bracelet and dial finishing is good, but again it uses DG movement just like Parnis/Bliger/etc. and these are hit or miss.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> I will test and share my results. But I've heard a lot about the accuracy of this movement.
> Strap is indeed shiny. I guess, two tone (brushed with shiny) might have looked good with the silver dial. Anyways, I am going to replace it with a nato


Update on the accuracy of my Cadisen C1032 (Seiko NH 36A)
it is running +/- 3 spd which in my opinion is terrific!

I have one observation though - The rotor of this movement is not as free as my other watches. I mean, when I shake the watch, I can see (& hear) the rotor move but its like after few rotations it gets stuck. It is not rotating as smoothly as my Starking or Guanqin... is this normal or the new watch needs lubrication?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

@Konax : Thank you. Some looks cool  The 1st one at the top i tought at 1st sight Wow that's a Tudor ! Then, Oops, no.. that's a T-iger Concept  . Same beginning letter, same number of letters in the brand, hum, looks like it's targeted. About their price i feel this is expensive but maybe they're offering good quality.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> bushu16 said:
> 
> 
> > I will test and share my results. But I've heard a lot about the accuracy of this movement.
> ...


The nh3x rotor is bidirectional. In the other watch you speak about, it's unidirectional, meaning that in the direction it turn freely, it's the direction that don't wind the mechanism. On miyota 82XX it's more obvious as it has an arrow on the rotor.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) ==>Did you ever try this brand : Tpw : it looks really nice in picture, i don't kno if there is a gap with real life : have you tried it already ? Or maybe this is too cheap a price so that there's going to be tons of defaults (alloy, not enough clicks and so on/etc...) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mil...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.266.4bcf3c00cLfwgO ==> Also this one looks good : Vinoce : do you know them in real life ? , in what is it better than the previous ? (stainless steel it says, but which movement is it ? Don't tell me Lume, isn't this lume pic a fake ? looks like it's been into a nuclear plant) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VIN...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.259.49003c00c4HnOo


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Update on the accuracy of my Cadisen C1032 (Seiko NH 36A)
> it is running +/- 3 spd which in my opinion is terrific!
> 
> I have one observation though - The rotor of this movement is not as free as my other watches. I mean, when I shake the watch, I can see (& hear) the rotor move but its like after few rotations it gets stuck. It is not rotating as smoothly as my Starking or Guanqin... is this normal or the new watch needs lubrication?


Same here. Same accuracy and same rotor's behavior. Le_Zouave's explanation seems correct to me.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Techme said:


> I need some advice guys. My LTM 62MAS's NH movement has died. The seconds hand has frozen. I can hand wind it, move the date wheel, move the hour and minute hand and the crown operates freely at each stop. When I put my ear to the movement I cannot hear the rotor spin freely. I can hear slight movement, but no spinning. Up until it now it was working flawlessly and had been totally babied.
> 
> Sad news for me. As I have worn it almost every day at some point since it arrived on the 21/11/18 and love it.
> 
> ...


Wow! I am having the exact same issue with my San Martin (LTM) Tiger Shark seamaster homage which I also purchased during the 11/11 sale.

It is a stunner and looks quality built. It was running a very consistant -7s a day for a few weeks until it stopped ticking while on my wrist a few days ago.

I am suspecting a dirty movement. I will have a local watchmaker have a look at it next week and let you guys know what he finds in there.

There seems to be a worrying trend with the San Martin / LTM watches that have the NH35 movement.

Seller acted surprised and even questioned if I had dropped the watch. Then suggested I took it to a local watchmaker... Depending on what they find I will decide if I try to get some kind of refund.

I don't think I will be ordering more from this brand.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Wow! I am having the exact same issue with my San Martin (LTM) Tiger Shark seamaster homage which I also purchased during the 11/11 sale.
> 
> It is a stunner and looks quality built. It was running a very consistant -7s a day for a few weeks until it stopped ticking while on my wrist a few days ago.
> 
> ...


I'm in Hilversum, if you can't find anybody nearer, I can have a look, I've also got new NH35 in stock, should it need a replacement.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) ==>Did you ever try this brand : Tpw : it looks really nice in picture, i don't kno if there is a gap with real life : have you tried it already ? Or maybe this is too cheap a price so that there's going to be tons of defaults (alloy, not enough clicks and so on/etc...) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mil...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.266.4bcf3c00cLfwgO ==> Also this one looks good : Vinoce : do you know them in real life ? , in what is it better than the previous ? (stainless steel it says, but which movement is it ? Don't tell me Lume, isn't this lume pic a fake ? looks like it's been into a nuclear plant) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VIN...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.259.49003c00c4HnOo


I've got the Vinoce with steel bracelet. It is really not bad, real steel case, bezel, crown and all solid link bracelet. The bezel insert is aluminum and looks fantastic, but scratches easy, but ceramic ones will drop right in. Crystal is mineral, but quite scratchproof. The lume is bi-color and really nice for this price category, but it's not luminova. The dimensions and polishing is good, waterproofness checks out. The bezel clicks nicely, you can't complain there either for the price. The movement is a Miyota quartz. If you like what you see I'd say go for it, you'll like it. Also, being my first aliexpress watch purchase, and still running on the same battery, having borrowed it to my brother for long, I can guarantee it is rock solid.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> I'm in Hilversum, if you can't find anybody nearer, I can have a look, I've also got new NH35 in stock, should it need a replacement.


Thanks for the kind offer, very much appreciated! I will keep that in mind. I'm in Rotterdam and will bring it to someone local, however I doubt he will have a spare NH35 if needed.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Thanks for the kind offer, very much appreciated! I will keep that in mind. I'm in Rotterdam and will bring it to someone local, however I doubt he will have a spare NH35 if needed.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Most pro watchmakers, even if it was a Seiko 7S movement, don't even repair them, just replace them... So, I'm curious to what he's gonna say or do..

Saturday evening around 21:30 I will be passing through Rotterdam with the Talys. It could be an opportunity to pass it to me and I can send it back to you guaranteed working. No hours wages charged, maybe just a movement of 25 dollars and shipping back. It will be Timegrapher regulated, checked, serviced and waterproofed.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Most pro watchmakers, even if it was a Seiko 7S movement, don't even repair them, just replace them... So, I'm curious to what he's gonna say or do..


I am too. I am just hoping there might be an obvious piece of debris stuck in the gears or something. I will let you know.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I am too. I am just hoping there might be an obvious piece of debris stuck in the gears or something. I will let you know.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


That might be the case, and it is easy enough to check that quickly. You might wanna read back on my previous post, if it comes in convenient for you you might want to have it checked before that opportunity passes.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,

I am planning to get a Loreo (Submariner homage). There are two models as I see:

9203 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/LOR...nless-Brand-Luxury-Watch-Men/32824647431.html

and

9201 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...inless-Steel-200m-Waterproof/32822463941.html

The only difference I can see is, 9203 has date+day complication and probably a ceramic bezel. Does anyone has an idea on the movements?
I guess 9201 has Seagull 16xx movement, what about 9203? 
The sunburst effect in green looks superb but I am more interested in blue / black. Not sure how the blue and black dial looks... is the blue really blue or Purplish? 
Black doesnt seem to have sunburst effect. can someone who has it confirm.

Thanks!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've seen real life pics and the blue is rather blurple. The day/date is iirc a bit bigger case. Read a few responses of them not lasting well, in terms of stripped crown threads, that stripped pretty easy too...


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

bushu16 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am planning to get a Loreo (Submariner homage). There are two models as I see:
> 
> ...


Well I can tell you to avoid the Loreo brand. I have the day date. There is no ceramic bezel, that's bs. I had to replace the movement in mine with less than 10 months of use, the Ali Ex seller refused to assist, actually said I had enough use of this watch, so what he means is: anything still running at 10 months is a bonus!

Just recently the bezel ratchet pin sheared off, now the bezel is free to spin either direction. I guess I should see this as a new 'feature' ?? The crown tube threads are also wearing off.

I have over 40 watches, this Loreo was not exactly my daily wear watch, great looker, but not worth the money at all. Go look at Seiko 5 or Orient divers, much better performance and value for your dollar.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

double post. why is this happening so easily?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
It's a know bug


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> I've got the Vinoce with steel bracelet. It is really not bad, real steel case, bezel, crown and all solid link bracelet. The bezel insert is aluminum and looks fantastic, but scratches easy, but ceramic ones will drop right in. Crystal is mineral, but quite scratchproof. The lume is bi-color and really nice for this price category, but it's not luminova. The dimensions and polishing is good, waterproofness checks out. The bezel clicks nicely, you can't complain there either for the price. The movement is a Miyota quartz. If you like what you see I'd say go for it, you'll like it. Also, being my first aliexpress watch purchase, and still running on the same battery, having borrowed it to my brother for long, I can guarantee it is rock solid.


 Cool, thank you ! Mind says i'll try one, wallet is not sure


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Can anyone recommend any Flieger watch with the lug to lug distance of 48mm or around that? Or any pilot watches?


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Brightling007 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in Hilversum, if you can't find anybody nearer, I can have a look, I've also got new NH35 in stock, should it need a replacement.
> ...


Good to know both of you are in no.
I'm in delft zuid


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Was it this thread or the TaoBao one where we were talking about timegraphers?

Anyway, if you have even the slightest inclination to regulate your watches JUST BUY A TIMEGRAPHER.

Previously I had always regulated watches using patience and the watchcheck app. Like a caveman. But my Orient Ray II stumped me, the positional accuracy was +/- 40 seconds, maddeningly over a week it would come out pretty accurately but it would run minutes slow or fast in between. It was unwearable, and I couldn't get it right without solving the beat error.

I had umm'ed and ah'ed over a basic timegrapher for a long time, and struggled with phone apps etc. This week I saw one on Amazon for about $20 less than the usual and bought one, figuring it's the price of a Corguet black bay, and I should treat myself.

Within 2 mins of turning it on my Ray had 0.0ms beat error and between +5 and -1 spd across various positions. Regulating it was a dream.

I was pleasantly surprised by:

- the 1000 unit is bigger than I expected.
- the display is really useful. Instant feedback on adjustments, while the numeric readings are averages and obviously take a few seconds to be taken.
- the cradle and mic is FANTASTIC. The base is steel and it provides a very solid holder in which to make adjustments.

It's brilliant and I wish I'd bought one ages ago. If you are thinking it over, just buy one, now!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

OK now I'm regulating EVERYTHING. Now that I think about it, paying ~$120 to have my entire collection regulated is a very good deal. 

I get a lot of enjoyment from wearing my Tisells because I know they have been regulated to run as well as possible, and one Merkur because it was at least put on a timegrapher and came out running spot on, and now I can have that from all my watches! No more thinking "yes, the finishing on this watch is excellent, the lume is the best of any in the world, the sapphire will not be scratched in a hundred years but it doesn't actually tell the time that well because it runs like a dog and my attempts to adjust it are the equivalent of banging the watch against my forehead and hoping for the best..."


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Was it this thread or the TaoBao one where we were talking about timegraphers?
> 
> Anyway, if you have even the slightest inclination to regulate your watches JUST BUY A TIMEGRAPHER.
> 
> ...


Did you say, you found one on amazon for $20??? Link please! I guess its a typo, you meant $120.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

bushu16 said:


> Did you say, you found one on amazon for $20??? Link please!


Ha ha, no, about $20 less than the usual price. One seller on UK amazon listed 5 and sold all five this week, but they are always available on Ali. The combination of UK plug and $20 saving was enough for me to take the plunge.

The power supply is a standard 12v/1A but mine has an inline power switch, which is a nice bonus too. I don't know if US/EU plug versions would be the same. Actually I don't know if other clones with UK plugs would be the same either.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Ha ha, no, about $20 less than the usual price. One seller on UK amazon listed 5 and sold all five this week, but they are always available on Ali. The combination of UK plug and $20 saving was enough for me to take the plunge.
> 
> The power supply is a standard 12v/1A but mine has an inline power switch, which is a nice bonus too. I don't know if US/EU plug versions would be the same. Actually I don't know if other clones with UK plugs would be the same either.


ah... my bad sorry! I was almost startled and didn't read the whole message :-x


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Feice FM506* (NOMOS Metro homage) Sea-Gull ST1731 *788 RMB on TMall* The Vager Hauers is well priced since it contains the ST2130.
> 
> View attachment 13769295


Thanks for the links!

Have you bought from TMall before? I'm struggling with it a bit because the Chrome translator doesn't do too well with the links on the site...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received this beauty today. It definitely lives up to all the hype.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I just bought $400 worth of Ali-Ex watches. (We're not supposed to do that, are we?)

And it was only two watches!

Stay tuned ....


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I just bought $400 worth of Ali-Ex watches. (We're not supposed to do that, are we?)
> 
> And it was only two watches!
> 
> Stay tuned ....


Let's what you ordered. Pictures or links?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei solar 1405 ~10$


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Hi guys, sorry if the answer to my question is somewhere in this thread.

Can you recommend any watch tool brands/sellers on AliX? I'm looking for a decent watch case opener. 

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Raf82 said:


> Hi guys, sorry if the answer to my question is somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Can you recommend any watch tool brands/sellers on AliX? I'm looking for a decent watch case opener.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


Check this out. You can use it on watch over 42mm, too.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/WAT...TYLE-WATCH-CASE-BACK-REMOVER/32320519226.html


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Raf82 said:


> Hi guys, sorry if the answer to my question is somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Can you recommend any watch tool brands/sellers on AliX? I'm looking for a decent watch case opener.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


It depends on which kind of caseback you want to open. Is it a screw in or snap on caseback? Maybe you should just order a watch repair tool set for around $10 which have different tools. Usually the case openers for screw in casebacks are decent quality with exchangeable tips but the pry openers for snap on casebacks might be to thick for some watches.

Something like this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/144...31-4963-9e84-e599034b3538&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> It depends on which kind of caseback you want to open. Is it a screw in or snap on caseback? Maybe you should just order a watch repair tool set for around $10 which have different tools. Usually the case openers for screw in casebacks are decent quality with exchangeable tips but the pry openers for snap on casebacks might be to thick for some watches.
> 
> Something like this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/144...31-4963-9e84-e599034b3538&transAbTest=ae803_4


Thanks for a quick response guys.

It's for a screw-in caseback. I don't really need a whole set, would prefer to spend a bit more on a decent opener.

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Raf82 said:


> Hi guys, sorry if the answer to my question is somewhere in this thread.
> 
> Can you recommend any watch tool brands/sellers on AliX? I'm looking for a decent watch case opener.
> 
> Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


I've started with buying all the bells and whistles case opener tools, to find myself using only my sticky ball, because I know it will NEVER make scratches on my watch. Only when one is so stuck it fails to open with the ball would I use a piece of hardware again, but in 99/100 times the sticky ball does the job.

Mind you, this may look, seem even act as a toy, but it is NOT!! Even pro watchmakers use them!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Was it this thread or the TaoBao one where we were talking about timegraphers?
> 
> Anyway, if you have even the slightest inclination to regulate your watches JUST BUY A TIMEGRAPHER.
> 
> ...


So true, reading this brought back memories, also my wife, she was reading along with me what you wrote and she was laughing too. We both remembered how I struggled for ages, sometimes weeks, with certain watches, which sometimes were rather getting worse than good!! Few minutes on the Timegrapher and you'll be able to minutely perfect the way it runs, as long as it is healthy, but if it is not at least you see right away and know you don't need to waste any time on it. Plus you can check any new watch that just arrived whether it runs well and if not prove to the seller that it doesn't.


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I've started with buying all the bells and whistles case opener tools, to find myself using only my sticky ball, because I know it will NEVER make scratches on my watch. Only when one is so stuck it fails to open with the ball would I use a piece of hardware again, but in 99/100 times the sticky ball does the job.
> 
> Mind you, this may look, seem even act as a toy, but it is NOT!! Even pro watchmakers use them!


Thanks for the advice, I'll get the ball then!

Sent from my EVA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ED209 said:


> OK now I'm regulating EVERYTHING. Now that I think about it, paying ~$120 to have my entire collection regulated is a very good deal.
> 
> I get a lot of enjoyment from wearing my Tisells because I know they have been regulated to run as well as possible, and one Merkur because it was at least put on a timegrapher and came out running spot on, and now I can have that from all my watches! No more thinking "yes, the finishing on this watch is excellent, the lume is the best of any in the world, the sapphire will not be scratched in a hundred years but it doesn't actually tell the time that well because it runs like a dog and my attempts to adjust it are the equivalent of banging the watch against my forehead and hoping for the best..."


I can't stress it enough, beat error is the key overlooked piece of data you need whilst regulating. Just the + or - seconds per day say almost nothing. Also, if you regulate a watch, each time you touch the levers you risk hurting the spring, so you don't want to do that over and over again, the faster you can get it to run good the better. So indeed...

IF YOU DONT HAVE, OR WANT TO BUY A TIMEGRAPHER DROP IT OFF AT A PLACE THAT HAS ONE!

Please, for your watches sake, forget apps even exist!


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I've started with buying all the bells and whistles case opener tools, to find myself using only my sticky ball, because I know it will NEVER make scratches on my watch. Only when one is so stuck it fails to open with the ball would I use a piece of hardware again, but in 99/100 times the sticky ball does the job.
> 
> Mind you, this may look, seem even act as a toy, but it is NOT!! Even pro watchmakers use them!


Any link or brand to advise?
Is there a good or bad way to use them?
I've been unable to open a carnival and made some scratches a few days ago with a crappy tool.
Thanks!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> Which lobinni model do you own? Do you have pictures?


i have bad pictures, but not as bad as the other ones someone posted. mechanical chrono, quartz chrono, quartz moon phase


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Domoz said:


> Any link or brand to advise?
> Is there a good or bad way to use them?
> I've been unable to open a carnival and made some scratches a few days ago with a crappy tool.
> Thanks!


They are on aliexpress, and all equally good and cheap, just push it against the back and turn, that simple really. Just make sure you hold the watch firmly, with a desk under it that should for instance a springbar from the strap come loose it doesn't drop to the floor.

You may want to get a little ball needle and perhaps a bicycle tyre pump with it as it needs a little whiff of air in it.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

BalooSD said:


> i have bad pictures, but not as bad as the other ones someone posted. mechanical chrono, quartz chrono, quartz moon phase
> 
> View attachment 13773565
> View attachment 13773567
> ...


Damn that dubuis-homage chrono is so handsome and really tempting at that price.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

konax said:


> Damn that dubuis-homage chrono is so handsome and really tempting at that price.


and the dubuis cousin i've seen lacks a power reserve indicator that the lobinni has


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received this beauty today. It definitely lives up to all the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks super!
Did you test the back case for Sapphire?
...and am curious to know if they also sent a certificate for the diamond at 12H


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Check this out. You can use it on watch over 42mm, too.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/WAT...TYLE-WATCH-CASE-BACK-REMOVER/32320519226.html


can we open a push down case with this tool?


----------



## sledgod (Mar 7, 2013)

Received the San Martin tiger sharks watch on Thursday. Very happy with it, but these stories about movement problems are making me nervous lol. 

Possibly the only thing I don't like about the watch is the clasp. I prefer a fold over lock, and the etched LTM doesn't impress me. 
Great looking watch, bezel is brilliant with no slack, nice enough bracelet. 

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Looks super!
> Did you test the back case for Sapphire?
> ...and am curious to know if they also sent a certificate for the diamond at 12H


I didn't actually test the back, and I don't think it came with a certificate. Unless it's in the box with the other bits. I didn't really look to be honest. I'm in work now, so I'll have to check when I finish.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> can we open a push down case with this tool?


Of course not. To open push down cases you should use these tools: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wat...e-Watchmaker-Repair-Tool-Kit/32805759461.html
To close it you'd need a case press.
Or not.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought $400 worth of Ali-Ex watches. (We're not supposed to do that, are we?)
> ...


I've been staring at them for weeks. Decided to check them out. I believe they both have Sea-Gull movements in them.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Raf82 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, sorry if the answer to my question is somewhere in this thread.
> ...


I second the sticky ball. I first bought for the cadisen nomos lambda hommage, after realizing that it's a press in back (and if I managed to open it, I don't have the tool to close it back without cracking the glasses). 
Another great use, is to hand wind watches that can be hand winded without hurting your thumb and index.
Mine came all deflated, maybe on purpose, maybe because of the plane, anyway, without something to inflate soccer ball, you have to reconsider buying it.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> bushu16 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks super!
> ...


I tested the back on mine and it's sapphire. No diamond certificate too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Of course not. To open push down cases you should use these tools: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wat...e-Watchmaker-Repair-Tool-Kit/32805759461.html
> To close it you'd need a case press.
> Or not.


I had a DOM M-132D come brand new (NOS?) with a dead battery. I tried every method short of a case press. Finally I broke down and bought one off Amazon. It worked like magic.

The DOM is rated at 200M WR, so its case back is a particularly tight fit.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My Parnis 47mm big pilot has kept great time over the last three weeks in around +4 daily..







https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190105]

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been staring at them for weeks. Decided to check them out. I believe they both have Sea-Gull movements in them.


The moonphase model uses the Sea-Gull ST2108. All the ST21xx movements are derived from the ETA 2824-2, and run at 28,800 bph.

The second watch uses some variation of the Sea-Gull ST16/TY28 I haven't seen before.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dw1987uk said:


> Does anyone know if there's a cheaper version of this  Vager Hauers automatic on AliEx? Or any similar designs?
> 
> View attachment 13769209


I just noticed that Sea-Gull now makes a NOMOS Metro homage (Metro neomatik 39 1113), powered by the ST1701 - *$116* at good-stuffs.com


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been staring at them for weeks. Decided to check them out. I believe they both have Sea-Gull movements in them.


great, I am interested in the same models.. Let us know how they are once you get them 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

after reading about them from you all, I ordered a Diamond Selector II on Dec 22, and was surprised when it was in the mailbox yesterday, Jan 4! Thats fast for Ali.
The Corgeut sub that I received in December did have a sapphire crystal, so that was good. Also my Momentum Flatline (a non-Ali purchase) checked out, which I expected.
Then I realized, hey wait, I only have two watches with sapphire crystals? What the heck, I obviously need more sapphire crystal watches to get the full value ($8.59) out of my Diamond Selector II ! I'm on it!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9112 ~15$


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

sledgod said:


> Received the San Martin tiger sharks watch on Thursday. Very happy with it, but these stories about movement problems are making me nervous lol.
> 
> Possibly the only thing I don't like about the watch is the clasp. I prefer a fold over lock, and the etched LTM doesn't impress me.
> Great looking watch, bezel is brilliant with no slack, nice enough bracelet.
> ...


Actually this was one of my favorite watches until the movement stopped. I hope you received a good one!

Other than that the watch case, dial, hands and bezel are all way above its price point in terms of quality and finishing.

I do agree with the clasp. When I first handled the watch it felt a bit out of place and very light and I was actually considering replacing it for something better. However after wearing it on the watch I have to say that it does its job well and is actually not that bad...give it some time 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

sledgod said:


> Received the San Martin tiger sharks watch on Thursday. Very happy with it, but these stories about movement problems are making me nervous lol.
> 
> Possibly the only thing I don't like about the watch is the clasp. I prefer a fold over lock, and the etched LTM doesn't impress me.
> Great looking watch, bezel is brilliant with no slack, nice enough bracelet.
> ...


My Tiger Sharks is running fine, as is my other LJM. It's easily my most-worn watch.

My SARB035 used to stop frequently, and I had to send it back to Japan under warranty 

You can be unlucky with any watch, just wear it and enjoy it! If the absolute worst happens a replacement movement is only $30 anyway, it cost me more to ship my SARB back...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Looks super!
> Did you test the back case for Sapphire?
> ...and am curious to know if they also sent a certificate for the diamond at 12H


I can confirm that the back is sapphire crystal. However I didn't receive a certificate for the diamond.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Following Houston's link to the Seagull Bauhaus made me hanker for a Shanghai Kontiki...but I was indisposed towards those, because I bought a Shanghai HePing which died after a couple of weeks. I couldn't source a replacement movement, on the off chance I emailed good-stuffs, they replied that they don't sell movements but I can buy another watch because then I get a movement but also a spare case, hands, dial...top trolling, really.

So tonight I opened it up to see if I couldn't see what was wrong; released the mainspring, removed the bridge (?) waggled the gear chain to make the balance wheel go. Turns out after dropping screws, and the click, on the floor half a dozen times and crawling around with a torch to find them repeatedly the whole thing went back together and now works again! Must have been a bit of grit now hopefully dislodged, or something like that. I didn't even have any bits left over at the end.

Quick go on the timegrapher and it's reading +1spd/0.1 beat. So it's gone from dead, to very accurate. If it keeps running for a few days then I'll even regard it as reliable, the amplitude is decent too. 

The moral of the story is buy a timegrapher. And a torch.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

GUANQIN GJ16116

£61.75

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32959...d=8106amp-V18ayJvBVf5aVUCY3-ANNA1546740434207









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

I cleaned my quartzes : pulled out the crowns to increase battery life, and removed dead batteries. It seems they are solding old batteries or very cheap ones (=noname ?) : i removed 6 button cell batteries and 1 Lithium one.
Only one was a "big" brand. One movement has a Sunon, and Torbollo aka Timex clone is with a Miyota movement  Sunon might be a good field for try and learn practice 

BalooSD :
Where did you buy the moonphase Lobinni with Seagull please ? They look very nice.

Some other brands do provide moonphase (Ronda 708 for example). Miyota is also providing moonphase movements : 5 of them, see here Moon Phase | Multi-Function | CITIZEN MIYOTA MOVEMENT - Official Website
6P80 for example looks a lot like the one in the Lobinni above. 
A stainless steel 6P80 with saphire can be reached around $23.5, but then you need to order 500 ...
If you know where to find moonphase Miyota, Ronda, or Seagull ... please share which shops and unit price please.

Thank you


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I didn't even have any bits left over at the end..


Ha! you made me laugh out loud, now I can relate to that! :-d


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Thing about pulling the crowns is that the battery is still draining just at a lower rate, and can go flat and leak, so some people prefer to keep them ticking so they know at a glance when one needs a new battery.

The cost of a battery change is pennies when you do it yourself, the watch retains grab and go utility, and if you don't wear it in the 2 years plus between changes then free up the space and pass it to someone who does!


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> after reading about them from you all, I ordered a Diamond Selector II on Dec 22, and was surprised when it was in the mailbox yesterday, Jan 4! Thats fast for Ali.
> The Corgeut sub that I received in December did have a sapphire crystal, so that was good. Also my Momentum Flatline (a non-Ali purchase) checked out, which I expected.
> Then I realized, hey wait, I only have two watches with sapphire crystals? What the heck, I obviously need more sapphire crystal watches to get the full value ($8.59) out of my Diamond Selector II ! I'm on it!


Rent it out😁


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> I cleaned my quartzes : pulled out the crowns to increase battery life, and removed dead batteries. It seems they are solding old batteries or very cheap ones (=noname ?) : i removed 6 button cell batteries and 1 Lithium one.
> Only one was a "big" brand. One movement has a Sunon, and Torbollo aka Timex clone is with a Miyota movement  Sunon might be a good field for try and learn practice
> ...


Two Seagull moon phase movements are st1908 & st 1655, if that helps.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Double


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cla...598.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.70132e0einx34H

For those who like lots of complications&#55357;&#56878;


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Double again!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Thing about pulling the crowns is that the battery is still draining just at a lower rate, and can go flat and leak, so some people prefer to keep them ticking so they know at a glance when one needs a new battery.
> 
> The cost of a battery change is pennies when you do it yourself, the watch retains grab and go utility, and if you don't wear it in the 2 years plus between changes then free up the space and pass it to someone who does!


Hello, i understand, but i saw this in shops and also from a seller, i guess they sell a lot though, this making stock rotate quickly. 
In fact it actually depends how you manage _your_ stock, it fits with checking them once in a while


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Thing about pulling the crowns is that the battery is still draining just at a lower rate, and can go flat and leak, so some people prefer to keep them ticking so they know at a glance when one needs a new battery.
> 
> The cost of a battery change is pennies when you do it yourself, the watch retains grab and go utility, and if you don't wear it in the 2 years plus between changes then free up the space and pass it to someone who does!


Hello, i understand, but i saw this in shops and also from a seller, i guess they sell a lot though, this making stock rotate quickly. 
In fact it actually depends how you manage _your_ stock, it fits with checking them once in a while


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

FattMatt said:


> Two Seagull moon phase movements are st1908 & st 1655, if that helps.


I think that finding the watch is more difficult than finding the movement, from the movement to the watch actually


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Cadisen C1032 on leather for a change. Not really a strap guy so it's going back to bracelet but still looks and feels more expensive than it is. One of my favorites |>


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1063 and sanda 399 ~11$


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Received my $11 MN type strap. Pretty okay, but NO WAY these are worth 50 euros for the "original".


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

konax said:


> Received my $11 MN type strap. Pretty okay, but NO WAY these are worth 50 euros for the "original".


Is that a recent purchase? Mind if you post a link? The AliEx listing I got mine from is no longer there. I found another one, twice the price, which doesn't show any pictures though they will be provided via private messaging if requested.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Tsarli said:


> Is that a recent purchase? Mind if you post a link? The AliEx listing I got mine from is no longer there. I found another one, twice the price, which doesn't show any pictures though they will be provided via private messaging if requested.


Recent as a little over a month ago. The link doesn't work for me either, even though the store is still there. I'm guessing a certain "manufacturer" got angry and reported these to Ali.


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

Tsarli said:


> Is that a recent purchase? Mind if you post a link? The AliEx listing I got mine from is no longer there. I found another one, twice the price, which doesn't show any pictures though they will be provided via private messaging if requested.


I also bought all colors and sizes at AlieX, and the package and quality are fine.
There is a seller that has a price that is not too high, despite i bought them a little cheaper - around USD 11,50 and USD12,50 each.

best words to search AlieX are: french parachute strap

I can´t post links due to my low number os posts

regards


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Got two from here:

Product search_marine strap_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

konax said:


> Received my $11 MN type strap. Pretty okay, but NO WAY these are worth 50 euros for the "original".


I'll make an exception and ask about the watch in this photo. Manufacturer/model? Box is Hesalite/glass/sapphire? Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

konax said:


> Received my $11 MN type strap. Pretty okay, but NO WAY these are worth 50 euros for the "original".


Can you please post the photo of the watch...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does someone here have this Seamaster homage by Corgeut:










The above watch is by Corgeut but I see that Debert also make a similar homage. Does anyone know if there is any significant difference between the two because they look pretty identical and house a Miyota 821A movement (as per the Debert watch listing):

Links:

Corgeut:

Aliexpress.com : Buy Corgeut Automatic men Watch Relogio Masculino Watch Men Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Leather Miyota Watch Date c5 5 from Reliable Mechanical Watches suppliers on CORGEUT Store

Debert:

41mm debert black dial ceramic bezel sapphire glass miyota Automatic mens Watch-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Any info regarding this will be appreciated.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Does someone here have this Seamaster homage by Corgeut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've also been looking at these. There seem to quite a lot of different versions on Ali. I have this one in my favourites.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32955...&terminal_id=3db0f002bd804a8c8f497f5a6e768c8e

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

kostasd87 said:


> I'll make an exception and ask about the watch in this photo. Manufacturer/model? Box is Hesalite/glass/sapphire? Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk





tintin82 said:


> Can you please post the photo of the watch...


It's a Dan Henry 1963. https://danhenrywatches.com/products/1963-pilot-chronograph


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've also been looking at these. There seem to quite a lot of different versions on Ali. I have this one in my favourites.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32955...&terminal_id=3db0f002bd804a8c8f497f5a6e768c8e
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


They seem very generic to me, they do come with different casebacks, and 3-5 bar. I did compare the pictures using the Ali photo app and they range in price from £70-£100+


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've also been looking at these. There seem to quite a lot of different versions on Ali. I have this one in my favourites.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32955...&terminal_id=3db0f002bd804a8c8f497f5a6e768c8e
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I have only seen these from Corgeut and Debert. The Corgeut one is slightly lower priced and I'm thinking about getting one. I for some reason can't open the link you posted. 

It would be great if someone having a variant of these could post some feedback and photographs.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> Does someone here have this Seamaster homage by Corgeut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They should be the same watch assuming both list the same specs. Debert / Corgeut are kind of like Parnis. There is no factory per se. They are assembling standard parts from different sources. They are both using the same generic parts (unless one seller decided on a different movement or glass). Let's just say, if you looked hard enough, you could find a variation of that spectre watch that can't be discussed here. It is basically the same watch with just a different face.

I would purchase based on the best price


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I went for the San Martin Tiger Sharks, it is a lightyears better finished watch and nicer as homage imho. That one will get you great lume and great bezel feel.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I went for the San Martin Tiger Sharks, it is a lightyears better finished watch and nicer as homage imho. That one will get you great lume and great bezel feel.


Would that be this one?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...tant-Ceramic-Bezel-Relojes/1000006977466.html

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes, that's it!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Yes, that's it!


I've been looking at that one too. I just wish it had a date complication though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Got two from here:
> 
> Product search_marine strap_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP


Postage is high though, so you need to purchase 2-3 to make it a deal per strap.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I'd go the SM Tiger Sharks over the Corgy or Debert any day.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Techme said:


> I'd go the SM Tiger Sharks over the Corgy or Debert any day.


I could like this post any day...

Seriously, Corgeut is not all bad, but on the long run it's really not great either, I've had a crown tube tare on a Blackbay GMT from them, the bezel wobbles all over the place the case finishing is only so so, the lume is virtually non existent, and then that 821x movement....ahumyuck...

The price difference may justify most of that, bit to my experience you can better pay a little extra, to (in this case) get a whole lot more...

The date by the way is present in the movement, just not in the dial. If need be it could be modified. I have modified mine to remove it completely, so the crown has only one position to set time, and the date wheel and gears have been removed to also lower the load on the gear chain...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've been looking at that one too. I just wish it had a date complication though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


If I had to choose between this or no date, I'd rather have no date...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> Postage is high though, so you need to purchase 2-3 to make it a deal per strap.


All 3 that I have (2xHeindallrwatches + 1xAli) came at around 11€ each, the difference was that the Heimdallr arrived within a week and Ali took a month.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The San Martin seems worth the extra money considering its quality advantage, but it's further from the mark if you want the look of an Omega Seamaster 300m "Spectre". If you're really infatuated with the Omega's styling, the San Martin might not scratch that itch.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

It may not be an issue anymore, but there were issues originally with the Debert. One of the hands was scraping the dial and stopping, probably because of the thicker sandwich dial. This was not isolated, but I would be confident that this issue has been ironed out since this model has been around for a while now.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

San Martin vs Debert/Corgeut is a 50% increase in price, and a 500% increase in quality/value imo. Corgeut is cheap and cheerful, but the Tiger Sharks doesn't feel like a watch that has had any corners cut anywhere.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The San Martin seems worth the extra money considering its quality advantage, but it's further from the mark if you want the look of an Omega Seamaster 300m "Spectre". If you're really infatuated with the Omega's styling, the San Martin might not scratch that itch.


That picture barely does it justice, irl the lume is very creamy vintage looking, not yellow. Off course it's all a matter of taste and preference, but I would not be looking for a replica, but an homage. Also, if it's the hands that you prefer truer to the omega, you can buy nh35 arrow hands that will fit the bill.

True as it may be, the corgeut and debert options are probably not watches that will stick on you, or in your collection for very long as they're just not really great.... But this is all subjective...

But I actually chose it -because- it wasn't so obvious looking identical to the omega, I actually love the pencil hands and find they knocked it out of the park in terms of styling.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> I went for the San Martin Tiger Sharks, it is a lightyears better finished watch and nicer as homage imho. That one will get you great lume and great bezel feel.


Of course it is a different watch / different style - so there is that

Not the same accurate hands
Not the same correct bezel
Not the correct color


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> Of course it is a different watch / different style - so there is that
> 
> Not the same accurate hands
> Not the same correct bezel
> ...


not same price...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

For me, it is quite easy to wipe all these arguments off the table.

Colour, you can not judge a colour from pictures. I can guarantee you that it looks entirely different in real life. If you want to compare from pictures you need both watches in the same picture with identical lighting. That is still not an absolute situation, but at least shows both with the same deviation.

If you know what a macbeth colourchecker card is, you will understand.

Apart from that, the Omega is different sure, but I know what a good watch is, I've seen it in real life (two days ago I was walking through the boutiques on Place Vendome in Paris) and I own several, the San Martin Tiger Sharks is amazing. It's a cheapo movement, I can grant you that, but the metal work, quality of the hands, quality of the bezel, lume etc. is highly outstanding for it's price range and miles ahead of any Corgeut or Debert.

As for same correct, as I already said, I am glad it actually isn't. It is an HOMAGE, and better not be a replica. In terms of the design, although that is subjective, I actually find it outstanding too.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> For me, it is quite easy to wipe all these arguments off the table.


No it is not. Unless you want to fall back on personal preference in which case have at it.
I suspect most people buying this watch are doing so because they want the look close to the original.
That is apparently not you.

And while I get you are a fan of San Martin (shoot I own several Sharkey's myself) let's not kid ourselves that it is "miles ahead" of Corgeut or Debert. That is incorrect. I own a couple Corgeut and Debert myself - and their finishing is quite good. The biggest difference is in the movement and whether you are ok with the Miyota or need the NH35. For most people, that is not a dealbreaker.

So while you may have a personal preference for the San Martin, please do not pretend that the significant differences in design are unimportant to many


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have built many Corgeuts from parts, and it is really quite bad in terms if tolerances, so yeah, I DO know what I am talking about. San Martin watches are so much more precisely machined. So yeah, you can hit a home run or miss the ball entirely with Corgeut. On some the stem alignment was about 1.5mm off, so I am not exaggerating, it is really ever so often THAT bad!

I did manage to resolve most issues, but having to do that takes lots of time, and it's really not worth it for such a cheap watch.

And yeah sure, a lot of my opinions are based upon subjective matters, but if I wanted an Omega, I'd save up for one as they're not even that expensive, and if I objectively judge the styling of the Tiger Sharks, I really prefer it the way it is as an homage, instead of going flat out replica like with just a different name and logo slapped on.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have both the San Martin Tiger Shark and a Corgeut Black Bay. 

Aside from the fact mine had an issue with the movement, I can say that the San Martin is miles above the corgeut in terms of finishing, quality of components and assembly. There are some brand name models in the 400 - 500 usd range that ofger the same specs. Its a great bang for buck.

To me personally the fact that it has its own desing and is not a replica of the omega comes as a plus since in this case they have really nailed it with the design.

That is offcourse a personal preference. If you are looking for something that closely matches the Omega then the Corgeut might be better choice.

Does anyone know if this Corgeut seamaster has a screw down crown? There was previously a Debert model on ebay that had a pullout crown only which would also put me off with a watch like this.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I have both the San Martin Tiger Shark and a Corgeut Black Bay.
> 
> Aside from the fact mine had an issue with the movement, I can say that the San Martin is miles above the corgeut in terms of finishing, quality of components and assembly. There are some brand name models in the 400 - 500 usd range that ofger the same specs. Its a great bang for buck.
> 
> ...


I would compare the San Martin to Kickstarter brands and still reckon you are getting the same spec for half the price.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, I gotta hand it to Corgeut, they use really good materials, that's really fantastic and it IS good value for the money. I've got several ones, and some I have assembled myself and I like them and like wearing them, as a matter of fact, I am wearing one right now, but it is heavily modded. For those who can mod it is a different perspective too, and with that in mind Corgeut can be a good basis, but to those who just want a good watch it's not exactly prime choice.

But even though they use great materials, it remains like giving two cooks the same ingredients, the resulting dish will probably be very different.. Well, that counts for Corgeut, and on top, they don't even manage to make the same dish twice. I have got four Corgeut Black Bay homages, one was ready when bought, four I have assembled myself. There is one with very nice polishing, but it is obviously hand work, so the other three are not as good, and one is even quite horrible and that's the GMT. Actually the watch I like the model variation of the most, but the lug polishing was done too far, making the beveled polished edges of the case not consistent and actually making an ugly dent down where the bezel starts. It is all probably due to haste and not caring much whilst doing the work. Plus not bothering to make it an automated process. I can imagine some customers also don't really care much, and just go for the " it's okay if it looks good from three feet away" effect. For a watch lover though, it's actually really unacceptable. All these little failures actually made me not purchasing the brand any more.

What was the drop, was the GMT Black Bay at one point, without good reason cutting out to wind, so I almost blamed the movement, but upon further inspection it turned out the crown, where the stem is screwed in had a little crack in the edge, making it freewheel at the hexagonal shaped springloaded part. A year ago, I obliviously bought a replica on Aliexpress from a seller that covered up the brand names in the pictures. It was a Black Bay. I have removed all the engraving from the case and have transplanted the Corgeut GMT internals in to it. This one has a massively much beefier crown, crown tube and a few more threads. 

I don't enjoy saying this at all, but everywhere you look closely, Corgeut just is not really at the top of their game, and the last ones I have bought were getting increasingly worse. This is also trending on many Chinese products. Even the UV glue pens I bought three times were great the first batch, so so upon the second batch, and the last batch of ten pens all leaked, all the caps were suffering from bad finishing, bad tolerance, were warped, rough edges. I guess they just get hasty and sloppy when sales are increasing and greedily go for the profit whilst letting QC slip away.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

FattMatt said:


> I would compare the San Martin to Kickstarter brands and still reckon you are getting the same spec for half the price.


Agree 100% It is more than what you would get for double the amount from most micro or starup brands.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

maverick13z said:


> I own a couple Corgeut and Debert myself - and their finishing is quite good.


Agreed, it's quite good.

Only two of the four underside corners of the lugs on my Corgeut are sharp enough to scratch the skin. The lume on the hands is quite close to being the same colour as the lume on the dial. It actually works as lume too, it definitely glows and sometimes brightly enough to read the time with (I'm sure some of my Parnises just have white paint). But, my Tiger Sharks has no flaws whatsoever. I agree with the comment that the Corgeut looks perfectly fine from three feet away, but may not satisfy a collector. If someone REALLY wants the exact look of the Omega that can outweigh everything else, of course.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Here ya go... if this is the thing that is bothering someone on the Tiger Sharks...

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seamaster-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

This is what I am wearing right now... A Corgeut that was gloss enamel coated on the dial, markers have been removed and placed back, the dial was domed, it has a Sea-Gul ST2130 with all date complication parts removed and the keyless work modified to have just time set position, the bezel insert is from Helenarou, all parts have been relumed, and the difference is visible in one of the pics, where the 7 and 8 hour indices are still the stock lume, the bezel mechanism is slightly stiffened up at the spring, and has a bit more defined/refined clicks (but still not as great as I would have liked) the leather strap is home made from vintaged leather and made to the exact length for my wrist (the original Corgeut strap was almost on the last hole), the crown has been slimmed down, to make the coloured crown tube more visible, it has been waterproofed, regulated on the Timegrapher to run as accurate as can be, between the dial and case there is a copper ring that I made to make the stem alignment perfect, for added smoothness and longevity, plus I think it looks cool, this copper has been enamel coated, to ensure no corrosion will form on it. I went further with modding than I would have done if everything that I ordered on standard parts would have fitted just fine, but since it didn't I needed to put in elbow grease anyway. So, maybe that was for the better, I like it a lot now at least, but it does show how much finesse the stock Corgeut actually lacks, and then still, this watch is nowhere near the level of a real Tudor Black Bay, which I also own.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

@Brightling007, Do you mind sharing the lug length measurement of the San Martin Tiger Sharks? I always appreciate reports based on first hand user experience, and your enthusiasm for this model has me intrigued. Thank you.



Brightling007 said:


> I own several, the San Martin Tiger Sharks is amazing. It's a cheapo movement, I can grant you that, but the metal work, quality of the hands, quality of the bezel, lume etc. is highly outstanding for it's price range.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> @Brightling007, Do you mind sharing the lug length measurement of the San Martin Tiger Sharks? I always appreciate reports based on first hand user experience, and your enthusiasm for this model has me intrigued. Thank you.


47.4mm it is from lug to lug.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> This is what I am wearing right now... A Corgeut that was gloss enamel coated on the dial, markers have been removed and placed back, the dial was domed, it has a Sea-Gul ST2130 with all date complication parts removed and the keyless work modified to have just time set position, the bezel insert is from Helenarou, all parts have been relumed, and the difference is visible in one of the pics, where the 7 and 8 hour indices are still the stock lume, the bezel mechanism is slightly stiffened up at the spring, and has a bit more defined/refined clicks (but still not as great as I would have liked) the leather strap is home made from vintaged leather and made to the exact length for my wrist (the original Corgeut strap was almost on the last hole), the crown has been slimmed down, to make the coloured crown tube more visible, it has been waterproofed, regulated on the Timegrapher to run as accurate as can be, between the dial and case there is a copper ring that I made to make the stem alignment perfect, for added smoothness and longevity, plus I think it looks cool, this copper has been enamel coated, to ensure no corrosion will form on it. I went further with modding than I would have done if everything that I ordered on standard parts would have fitted just fine, but since it didn't I needed to put in elbow grease anyway. So, maybe that was for the better, I like it a lot now at least, but it does show how much finesse the stock Corgeut actually lacks, and then still, this watch is nowhere near the level of a real Tudor Black Bay, which I also own.
> 
> View attachment 13784703
> View attachment 13784699
> ...


That band is beyond awesome looking

IG: modderclub


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

The Corgeut sub homage that I received in Dec is still keeping good time but I noticed when hand winding that it seems very stiff, so I tried turning the hands and they seem stiff too, by this I mean it seems like it takes more force than normal to move them, I really can't remember now if it was like that from the get go or not. It could be in my head after reading about non-lubed movements. It has an 8215 movement, no observed stuttering, if I shake it, I can still hear the rotor spin for some time, but just starting to wonder if something is going wrong with it cause it wasn't lubed by the builder? If it does quit running, is it best to just get another 8215 movement? Should I or can I (would it fit?) change to a different movement, like NH35? Do you think I'm just worrying needlessly? (I know, I need a timegrapher, just haven't got one yet)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

That stiffness is probably due to a stem alignment issue, not lack of lube. It can wear out the hole in the movement plate, and that can cause the stem to not lock in any more over time. This is a typical Corgeut issue, and actually why the copper ring is between the dial and case in mine above. The dial doming however first made it worse, and you can actually resolve it by dishing or coming the dial, to raise or lower the movement. If you look closely at the stem, how it enters the movement you can see if this is the issue, and by how much or which direction it is off. It is also possible that it is not height, but turned, but usually that resolves itself, because movements are never that firmly fitted and can rotate still when you apply little force. Best first loosen the screws though, you don't wanna break dial feet...


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> That stiffness is probably due to a stem alignment issue, not lack of lube. It can wear out the hole in the movement plate, and that can cause the stem to not lock in any more over time. This is a typical Corgeut issue, and actually why the copper ring is between the dial and case in mine above. The dial doming however first made it worse, and you can actually resolve it by dishing or coming the dial, to raise or lower the movement. If you look closely at the stem, how it enters the movement you can see if this is the issue, and by how much or which direction it is off. It is also possible that it is not height, but turned, but usually that resolves itself, because movements are never that firmly fitted and can rotate still when you apply little force. Best first loosen the screws though, you don't wanna break dial feet...


Thanks for the response, and you have my full attention (I actually like the case,dial, hands, etc of this watch - so I'd like to prevent it from going to crap). So for a horological idiot like myself - to check it, I take the back off, right? then do I need to remove the stem to "check the alignment"? And you're talking about adjusting (shimming) the movement depth in the case?


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> That stiffness is probably due to a stem alignment issue, not lack of lube. It can wear out the hole in the movement plate, and that can cause the stem to not lock in any more over time. This is a typical Corgeut issue, and actually why the copper ring is between the dial and case in mine above. The dial doming however first made it worse, and you can actually resolve it by dishing or coming the dial, to raise or lower the movement. If you look closely at the stem, how it enters the movement you can see if this is the issue, and by how much or which direction it is off. It is also possible that it is not height, but turned, but usually that resolves itself, because movements are never that firmly fitted and can rotate still when you apply little force. Best first loosen the screws though, you don't wanna break dial feet...


Thanks for the response, and you have my full attention (I actually like the case,dial, hands, etc of this watch - so I'd like to prevent it from going to crap). So for a horological idiot like myself - to check it, I take the back off, right? then do I need to remove the stem to "check the alignment"? And you're talking about adjusting (shimming) the movement depth in the case?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> Thanks for the response, and you have my full attention (I actually like the case,dial, hands, etc of this watch - so I'd like to prevent it from going to crap). So for a horological idiot like myself - to check it, I take the back off, right? then do I need to remove the stem to "check the alignment"? And you're talking about adjusting (shimming) the movement depth in the case?


Yes exactly, probably if you leave the stem in situ and loosen the screws a bit of the movement holder then you will feel the stem stiffness go away. But either way, if you remove the stem you usually see exactly in what direction it urges to go.

Then you can either choose to shim, or change the dial dishing/doming. Both not exactly work for the average amateur, a lot can go wrong when doing it incorrectly, but perhaps there is a feasibly solution for your own capabilities...


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

I have a Corgeut Black Bay homage arriving soon (bronze pvd). Wish I had known about these quality control issues beforehand. What are the chances mine doesn't have a stem alignment issue you think?
At least it was only 90 USD, but still...


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

I have a Corgeut Black Bay homage arriving soon (bronze pvd). Wish I had known about these quality control issues beforehand. What are the chances mine doesn't have a stem alignment issue you think?
At least it was only 90 USD, but still...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

RightOne said:


> I have a Corgeut Black Bay homage arriving soon (bronze pvd). Wish I had known about these quality control issues beforehand. What are the chances mine doesn't have a stem alignment issue you think?
> At least it was only 90 USD, but still...


I wouldn't worry too much about it (yet) and first see what you have got. That watch is gorgeous and afaik not really available as an alternative from another brand, not at that price at least. I'd say this one makes it worth investing a little extra in, even when you outsource the work. The truth is, dishing or doming a dial actually makes it look more advanced, so the end result is actually more desirable imho. Even shimming can add cosmetic values, such as the copper ring that I added in mine. This feature opened up a lot of people to comment on the watch in a very positive way. I have been in public transport, during rush hour, standing and hanging on to a pole or strap, which exposes the watch, and a few times it invited watch enthusiasts to start a conversation about it. I've worn watches where I expected this to happen with sooner, but a well modded watch somehow raises more wondering in peoples minds. Also, my colleague who is also hobbyist watch maker immediately asked about that copper (he said rose gold) ring, and when I explained he said he liked it a lot cosmetically and that it served a purpose was a great bonus.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Brightling007 said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about it (yet) and first see what you have got. That watch is gorgeous and afaik not really available as an alternative from another brand, not at that price at least. I'd say this one makes it worth investing a little extra in, even when you outsource the work. The truth is, dishing or doming a dial actually makes it look more advanced, so the end result is actually more desirable imho. Even shimming can add cosmetic values, such as the copper ring that I added in mine. This feature opened up a lot of people to comment on the watch in a very positive way. I have been in public transport, during rush hour, standing and hanging on to a pole or strap, which exposes the watch, and a few times it invited watch enthusiasts to start a conversation about it. I've worn watches where I expected this to happen with sooner, but a well modded watch somehow raises more wondering in peoples minds. Also, my colleague who is also hobbyist watch maker immediately asked about that copper (he said rose gold) ring, and when I explained he said he liked it a lot cosmetically and that it served a purpose was a great bonus.


The styling is exactly why I got it, couldn't find anything else that got those details right (except the actual Tudor Black Bay Bronze haha). There were some more expensive options, Aquatico makes a nice bronze homage but the dial is more standard and the price is over 3 times as much. I also am not a big fan of bronze patina, so the PVD on this suits me just fine.
That copper ring, did you make that yourself or did you buy it somewhere? 
Thanks for sharing your experiences with the watch, it is very helpful when people share stuff like this, especially when the quality control is what it is.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Decided to go for it due to power reserve. The offerings from Binger and Ailang have 24 hr sun/moon dial which doesn't suit my taste.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I bought a Corgeut BB a couple of years ago. I have been very impressed with the overall finish for the price. The lume is there, but only temporary. The bezel insert paint scratches fairly easily, which doesn't bother me on a cheap watch. The movement is smooth to operate and very accurate. I enoy wearing still in the rotation.


----------



## fbdyws6 (Jan 5, 2011)

I've never bought anything off Ali-xpress is there anything strange to know about it?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Techme said:


> I bought a Corgeut BB a couple of years ago. I have been very impressed with the overall finish for the price. The lume is there, but only temporary. The bezel insert paint scratches fairly easily, which doesn't bother me on a cheap watch. The movement is smooth to operate and very accurate. I enoy wearing still in the rotation.


It would confirm them getting worse, my first purchase was the best one... The last really horrible.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

fbdyws6 said:


> I've never bought anything off Ali-xpress is there anything strange to know about it?


I would say you need to consider two things initially.

It will always take longer than you thought to get the goods that you order, ten days is not two weeks but more like three, that is just the way it is, but in my experience things do finally turn up.

English is not their first language so communication can quite often get a bit tortuous. Plain simple language works best, use three simple words instead of one complicated one.

Apart from that I have had great value from that site and no permanent problems.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Brightling007 said:


> It would confirm them getting worse, my first purchase was the best one... The last really horrible.


I think it is safe to assume that like most of these Chinese "brands", there are multiple places producing/assembling these Corgeut and that it depends on which one it is from and the moon phase on the day of production.
But looking back at old threads it seems as if the price has gone done as well compared to some years ago. Where now it can be had for around 90 dollars, it use to cost 120-130. At least that was what I could find.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

RightOne said:


> The styling is exactly why I got it, couldn't find anything else that got those details right (except the actual Tudor Black Bay Bronze haha). There were some more expensive options, Aquatico makes a nice bronze homage but the dial is more standard and the price is over 3 times as much. I also am not a big fan of bronze patina, so the PVD on this suits me just fine.
> That copper ring, did you make that yourself or did you buy it somewhere?
> Thanks for sharing your experiences with the watch, it is very helpful when people share stuff like this, especially when the quality control is what it is.


I like it a lot too, and also because the pvd it is super scratch resistant that way too, but you can not correct any polishing.. The copper ring I made myself from wire, and soldered it at one point. It fits snug in to the groove in the case, behind the rehaut, and is locked jn place by four tiny drops of UV bonder.

If you run in to any issues after it arrived maybe we can help, feel free to post or send a message...


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Searched for this Loreo 9101 on Ali and couldn't find it anymore. Anyone know if it's available somewhere else?


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

Found this Lorinser quartz watch on Ali.

Bought a couple with the intention to mod. Liked it so much that ordered a couple more today.
Refreshingly good quality, dont know how they can sell for the price. For last order, paid under 21 euro for 2 watches in silver.
Absolutely love the dial. In comparison looks much better than the Longines presence dial due to the "3D" printing. Tried to show it in a close up pic.

42mm dia
9mm thick including the domed crystal (without crystal could be under 7mm).
22mm wide leather strap
Miyota quartz movement

Seems to be all stainless, watch has a really good weight to it due to all the metal.
One of the rare occasions for me when the watch dimensions matched the description (case dia, thickness and strap width were all correctly listed)

Some quick pics with the phone..


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Brightling007 said:


> I like it a lot too, and also because the pvd it is super scratch resistant that way too, but you can not correct any polishing.. The copper ring I made myself from wire, and soldered it at one point. It fits snug in to the groove in the case, behind the rehaut, and is locked jn place by four tiny drops of UV bonder.
> 
> If you run in to any issues after it arrived maybe we can help, feel free to post or send a message...


Sounds like a good solution, but hopefully I won't need to do anything like that. 
My next project is to fix a threaded crown tube on a this Chinese pilot watch(can't post links yet, so see attachement) I bought a while back. 
Probably gonna have to just "convert" it to a push down, because the tube doesn't exactly seem removable as I remember it.

I'll try post and post an update once the Corgeut Black Bay arrives, hopefully with good news about the quality.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> Here ya go... if this is the thing that is bothering someone on the Tiger Sharks...
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Seamaster-...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


1. Wrong second hand
2. the number of people who can change the hands on their watch, particularly those buying on the ALI thread, are few and far between

Let's not lose site of what the purpose of this thread is - the Best of Ali Express. It is a haven for bargain hunters, not watchmakers tearing apart and rebuilding their own watches


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Well, wrong minutes hand too... But I think you could well be wrong, especially on this forum about the amount looking for watches on there with modding potential.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

RightOne said:


> I think it is safe to assume that like most of these Chinese "brands", there are multiple places producing/assembling these Corgeut and that it depends on which one it is from and the moon phase on the day of production.
> .


This is indeed true - I said the same thing a couple days ago but it apparently went over a few people's head. There is no Corgeut factory. There is no Parnis factory. Different places purchase the components and assemble them. Which is why there is variation in quality. My Corgeut are top notch. But I did my research and this is why it is wise to purchase these from reputable sellers with a history of quality


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

That's not the only reason why, the parts themselves are not a constant quality. I've ordered the same case at least twenty times throughout last year, and none, literally not a single two were the same. Probably some assemblers get to have first dibs on the parts that turned out good, the rest is dumped to less 'reputable' assemblers and sold separately.

Other factories just got their machinery better in order and don't even produce with such a wide tolerance.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

sheraz said:


> Found this Lorinser quartz watch on Ali.
> 
> Bought a couple with the intention to mod. Liked it so much that ordered a couple more today.
> Refreshingly good quality, dont know how they can sell for the price. For last order, paid under 21 euro for 2 watches in silver.
> ...


Looks awesome! Really odd (in a good way) construction with the caseback to 'lugs'. It also looks quite flat.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

sheraz said:


> Found this Lorinser quartz watch on Ali.
> 
> Bought a couple with the intention to mod. Liked it so much that ordered a couple more today.
> Refreshingly good quality, dont know how they can sell for the price. For last order, paid under 21 euro for 2 watches in silver.
> ...


Hi, could you post a link to that? Curious to see if they do one without Roman numerals.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

maverick13z said:


> This is indeed true - I said the same thing a couple days ago but it apparently went over a few people's head. There is no Corgeut factory. There is no Parnis factory. Different places purchase the components and assemble them. Which is why there is variation in quality. My Corgeut are top notch. But I did my research and this is why it is wise to purchase these from reputable sellers with a history of quality


Which sellers do you know to be reputable? 
I bought mine from "CORGEUT Store" on Aliexpress, it has yet to arrive, but feedback on Aliexpress seems mostly positive.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have received both good and lesser ones from all the sellers, and I've tried several different ones, but it isn't always easy to keep track of which one is which. Most oarcels don't cone with the invoice and not all have the sellers name on it, pair that to a long delivery amd you're often in the dark...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I'll buy soon a seiko "tuna can" homage. 
I'm still undecided between Heimdallr and San Martin. 
Days ago I would have chosen San Martin but mechanical problems reported in this forum hold me back.
Is there a lot of difference in term of quality between Heimdallr and San Martin?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'll buy soon a seiko "tuna can" homage.
> I'm still undecided between Heimdallr and San Martin.
> Days ago I would have chosen San Martin but mechanical problems reported in this forum hold me back.
> Is there a lot of difference in term of quality between Heimdallr and San Martin?


I have the 42mm Heimdallr pilot posted above. It has this issue where the hand winding doesn't engage, have to pull the crown in and out a few times, even screwing it down, to fix it. I think the stem might be cut too short. But that's an easy fix.

If you speak to enough people they will tell you of a problem with every brand (for me it's a dead SARB035, a Shanghai magically resurrected, and every Vostok). You can't use this info draw any conclusions.

My tuna is a Merkur and it's very nice, but every run has differences, so a Merkur isn't even the same as a Merkur. They are all pretty good, get the best logo / price / bracelet / whatever matters to you.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ED209 said:


> I have the 42mm Heimdallr pilot posted above. It has this issue where the hand winding doesn't engage, have to pull the crown in and out a few times, even screwing it down, to fix it. I think the stem might be cut too short. But that's an easy fix.
> 
> If you speak to enough people they will tell you of a problem with every brand (for me it's a dead SARB035, a Shanghai magically resurrected, and every Vostok). You can't use this info draw any conclusions.
> 
> My tuna is a Merkur and it's very nice, but every run has differences, so a Merkur isn't even the same as a Merkur. They are all pretty good, get the best logo / price / bracelet / whatever matters to you.


I take note of your wise advice :-! (dead SARB035 o|o|o|)
How does the tuna sit on your wrist?


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Hi, could you post a link to that? Curious to see if they do one without Roman numerals.
> 
> I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


This is the one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Mens-watches-stainless-steel-quatrz-man-wrist-watch-Lorinser-genuine-leather-watches-men-clock-japan-movement/4586017_32965134014.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_14454033.pic_2


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

sheraz said:


> This is the one:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Mens-watches-stainless-steel-quatrz-man-wrist-watch-Lorinser-genuine-leather-watches-men-clock-japan-movement/4586017_32965134014.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_14454033.pic_2


Thanks, they have another nice looking one without Roman numerals. Added to the basket for consideration.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

sheraz said:


> This is the one:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Mens-watches-stainless-steel-quatrz-man-wrist-watch-Lorinser-genuine-leather-watches-men-clock-japan-movement/4586017_32965134014.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_14454033.pic_2


I'm looking for something similar but a bit smaller, say 36-38mm. Most seem to be 40-42mm.

Any suggestions are welcome.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Ale De Alis said:


> I take note of your wise advice :-! (dead SARB035 o|o|o|)
> How does the tuna sit on your wrist?


Great! I don't like large watches normally, but the short lug to lug (41mm) and normal dial/bezel make it wear far smaller than its 48mm. The conical shape of the shroud makes it very wearable indeed.

I think Heimdallr has added some new options today; a light blue 'Proxima' tuna for $134:

HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Looks awesome! Really odd (in a good way) construction with the caseback to 'lugs'. It also looks quite flat.


The only "negative" for me is the fact that I bought it with the intention of putting a mechanical movement inside - but its not possible!

Looking at the screws at the back, I was expecting an opening wide enough to take a 26mm movement. Sadly its just under 22mm - which means even the Luch 2209 does not fit.

Now I have to find someone who can machine the case to around 26mm opening... any ideas / experiences on case modifications? Hopefully this way I will achieve my goal of having a "modern" hand winding mechanical 3 hand with central second watch under 7mm. 
Started experimenting with this crazy idea some time ago and 7.3mm is so far my best attempt with the Nakzen Pagoda case and Luch 2209 movement.

Innards pics of the Lorinser for the nerds like me


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,
What's your view on Tiger-Concept vs San-Martins ?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sheraz said:


> Started experimenting with this crazy idea some time ago and 7.3mm is so far my best attempt with the Nakzen Pagoda case and Luch 2209 movement.


Did you manage to mod a Nakzen SL1006G/SS1006G "Pagoda" into a mechanical? I would love to see pictures. That should be a new thread!


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Great! I don't like large watches normally, but the short lug to lug (41mm) and normal dial/bezel make it wear far smaller than its 48mm. The conical shape of the shroud makes it very wearable indeed.
> 
> I think Heimdallr has added some new options today; a light blue 'Proxima' tuna for $134:
> 
> HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP


Do they take pay pal?


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

sheraz said:


> The only "negative" for me is the fact that I bought it with the intention of putting a mechanical movement inside - but its not possible!
> 
> Looking at the screws at the back, I was expecting an opening wide enough to take a 26mm movement. Sadly its just under 22mm - which means even the Luch 2209 does not fit.
> 
> ...


You could investigate using a knockout punch see utube link below


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> *** I'm reposting this due to it being removed the first time I posted it. The mod seemed to think it was an affiliate link. When it clearly wasn't. ***
> 
> This seems like a bargain, considering it goes for around £80 on Gearbest. You get sapphire crystal, two straps. One leather, one milanese. Both quick release.
> 
> ...


Did anyone order this from the Ali link?

I just got an email from Alice* Wong:
_"Hello dear friend, I received a message from my colleague that some of our goods were stolen in warehouse, include the black watches, we have callled police, but we can't confirm whether they will be found back. Now in our warehouse there are still White color and. Do you agree we send white watch to you?
I am sorry for bringing you inconvenience. Waiting for your reply. Have an nice day!"_

The Black is still available for sale (my preference).

*Edit: Woops, it's actually *Amanda* Wong, Alice must be in my head because an "Alice" used to post a lot as a rep from Gearbest on another UK Deal forum.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> Did anyone order this from the Ali link?
> 
> I just got an email from Alice Wong:
> _"Hello dear friend, I received a message from my colleague that some of our goods were stolen in warehouse, include the black watches, we have callled police, but we can't confirm whether they will be found back. Now in our warehouse there are still White color and. Do you agree we send white watch to you?
> ...


I haven't ordered one yet. That is a weird message though. I'd be happy if they offered me the white one instead, as it's actually more expensive, plus I prefer the white one.

I might to put an order in now for the black one and see if I get the same message

Update:
I've just gone to order one now, and it's coming up with the black one in-stock, but the white one out of stock 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I haven't ordered one yet. That is a weird message though. I'd be happy if they offered me the white one instead, as it's actually more expensive, plus I prefer the white one.
> 
> I might to put an order in now for the black one and see if I get the same message
> 
> ...


I just saw that and came back here to see if anyone's commented. Strange....Maybe they've de-listed the White by mistake, not sure what's going on.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> I just saw that and came back here to see if anyone's commented. Strange....Maybe they've de-listed the White by mistake, not sure what's going on.


Well I've just placed an order for the black one now. So I'll update on here if I get a similar message.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> Let's not lose site of what the purpose of this thread is - the Best of Ali Express. It is a haven for bargain hunters, not watchmakers tearing apart and rebuilding their own watches


Couldn't have agreed more!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I only recall two (one being mine) San Martins in the Ali and Taobao threads having faulty movements. I wouldn't let that put you off. Who knows? Could have been a bad batch from Seiko.

Heimdallr, San Martin and HIMQ - probably same same. The trademark for all of them is owned by Shenzhen Xing Zhen Industrial Co., Ltd.



Ale De Alis said:


> I'll buy soon a seiko "tuna can" homage.
> I'm still undecided between Heimdallr and San Martin.
> Days ago I would have chosen San Martin but mechanical problems reported in this forum hold me back.
> Is there a lot of difference in term of quality between Heimdallr and San Martin?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

RightOne said:


> Which sellers do you know to be reputable?
> I bought mine from "CORGEUT Store" on Aliexpress, it has yet to arrive, but feedback on Aliexpress seems mostly positive.


I did not buy mine from Ali. Rather I had good success with manbushijie

MANBUSHIJIE Watches


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Did you manage to mod a Nakzen SL1006G/SS1006G "Pagoda" into a mechanical? I would love to see pictures. That should be a new thread!


Yes, I did, and posted it on the forum a few months ago:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/my-nakzen-pagoda-now-mechanical-4768363.html

The Luch/Poljot 2209 movement is almost a direct drop in. The hands need to be broached or replaced.

An year ago, I would have been overjoyed with a 7.3mm thick mechanical with central seconds. Now I want it to be under 7mm. Should not be an unreasonable target, since my original Luchs with domed crystal are coming in under 7mm ... Only if they were a little larger, stainless, waterproof and high beat


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> I did not buy mine from Ali. Rather I had good success with manbushijie
> 
> MANBUSHIJIE Watches


yay man-bush-yeee, i'd forgotten about this site

found a rail master homage i haven't seen before - looks the business - does anyone have one for a IRL shot?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

bentl said:


> yay man-bush-yeee, i'd forgotten about this site
> 
> found a rail master homage i haven't seen before - looks the business - does anyone have one for a IRL shot?
> 
> View attachment 13788679


I'm sure I saw someone talking about this one on another thread, I think it was a thread on the Corgeut AT that got a bit sidetracked.

I tapped. I came. A gentleman never talks.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I know its something like Man Bu Shi (shuh) Jee-air, but it will always be Man Bushy Jee to me!



FattMatt said:


> ED209 said:
> 
> 
> > Great! I don't like large watches normally, but the short lug to lug (41mm) and normal dial/bezel make it wear far smaller than its 48mm. The conical shape of the shroud makes it very wearable indeed.
> ...


Don't know sorry, I never ordered from there. My Merkurs are from ebay and San Martins from Ali.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

RightOne said:


> Which sellers do you know to be reputable?
> I bought mine from "CORGEUT Store" on Aliexpress, it has yet to arrive, but feedback on Aliexpress seems mostly positive.


Thats where I bought my Corgeut Sub homage, Corgeut Store, ordered in Nov and received in Dec, and I was happy when I got it, and left positive feedback, but now it evidently has the stem issue Brightling007 is talking about. I was all set to "go in" to try and fix it but then I saw his post saying "a lot can go wrong" and pooped myself a little. Plus its still running OK now, so I'm thinking just wait and see how it does...its just after a week or so, the time needs to be adjusted and then it feels really tight and rough to turn...I shouldn't sweat it for $80 but I just like wearing this little bugger...and the odds of me messing it up, if I go in and start mucking around, are probably pretty high. Thinking of me trying to make a smooth sized circular ring out of a piece of copper wire - ha!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Came across this Ruimas watch while casually browsing Ali today. Does anyone have this model? It looks like it has a domed crystal but I'd love to see some real world pictures.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I ordered my Corgeut Black Bay from the official store of Corgeut on Ali. The communication with them was actually the best I've heard on Ali till date. For a change they responded in crisp, legible English. Also I got the shipment delivered 12 days after ordering which was really fast because normally it takes 20-30 days to arrive.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> from the official store of Corgeut on Ali.


Just a quick note for those not aware - those "official" store names you see on ALI - do not mean they are the manufacturer. usually they are enterprising Chinese entrepreneurs picking that name . there really is nothing official about them.

Now does not mean they are bad or good - just pointing out that official is not what one would think it means


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Just received my £13 Winner, quality is about the same as the Tevise, bracelet is ok with micro adjustments included. Date window unreadable. Bevel rotates firmly with a little back play but does line up. There is a difference to the face with no blue border around the 0-10. It also has a decent weight to it. 
For £13 I would give it 8 out of 10.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

bentl said:


> yay man-bush-yeee, i'd forgotten about this site
> 
> found a rail master homage i haven't seen before - looks the business - does anyone have one for a IRL shot?
> 
> View attachment 13788679


This one looks good. I have been on the verge of pressing the buy it now button a few times already!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

I just got this MG Orkina, it's actually pretty well made. The initial impressions:

- lume? nothing impressive here, standard of nothing on the hands and barely perceptible on the dial. The bezel pip? no lume at all. Bezel insert is ceramic.
- bezel action...tightest I've ever had, well defined clicks. Very little side-to-side play.
- Crown: not a screw down, but I went inside and confirmed there is a O-ring on the crown to mate with the OD of tube pressed into case, and a O-ring on the winding stem to fit into ID of tube. Both O-rings and the large case back O-Ring were lubed, nice and glossy.
- Movement, Seiko NH35 - initially running fast by +10 secs, but I'll dial it in later.

This is not a diver, the seller makes no claim of more than 30m of resistance. I can state that my watch had the attention to detail and proper installation of the rubber gaskets, so might be pretty safe for an accidental dip? Lots of 1960's divers only used O-rings without a screw-down crown. Not tempting fate, but I have seen other watches claim far more WR with less attention to detail.

Orkina_Hawk1


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mtech said:


> I just got this MG Orkina, it's actually pretty well made. The initial impressions:
> 
> - lume? nothing impressive here, standard of nothing on the hands and barely perceptible on the dial. The bezel pip? no lume at all. Bezel insert is ceramic.
> - bezel action...tightest I've ever had, well defined clicks. Very little side-to-side play.
> ...


It says, it has a "*3. Sapphire crystal dial window and case back*" 
is this true? have you tested it


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Mtech said:


> I just got this MG Orkina, it's actually pretty well made. The initial impressions:
> 
> - lume? nothing impressive here, standard of nothing on the hands and barely perceptible on the dial. The bezel pip? no lume at all. Bezel insert is ceramic.
> - bezel action...tightest I've ever had, well defined clicks. Very little side-to-side play.
> ...


Is the bracelet any good?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

RightOne said:


> Which sellers do you know to be reputable?
> I bought mine from "CORGEUT Store" on Aliexpress, it has yet to arrive, but feedback on Aliexpress seems mostly positive.


I've had good success from the seller 'Greenstars'. Last time I checked the reviews were positive.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> Did anyone order this from the Ali link?
> 
> I just got an email from Alice Wong:
> _"Hello dear friend, I received a message from my colleague that some of our goods were stolen in warehouse, include the black watches, we have callled police, but we can't confirm whether they will be found back. Now in our warehouse there are still White color and. Do you agree we send white watch to you?
> ...


I just received the same message now.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Mtech said:


> I just got this MG Orkina, it's actually pretty well made. The initial impressions:
> 
> - lume? nothing impressive here, standard of nothing on the hands and barely perceptible on the dial. The bezel pip? no lume at all. Bezel insert is ceramic.
> - bezel action...tightest I've ever had, well defined clicks. Very little side-to-side play.
> ...


Do I see engraved rehaut?


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I just received the same message now.


I received my white (actually silver) dial "twentyseventeen W001M" this morning. Ordered on the 2nd of this month, 9 days for its travel to France, that's nice (and in fact it's 8 days because I missed my postman yesterday).
I was looking at this one for some times on Gearbest, finding it a bit expensive. And then you (No1VIPER) posted a message telling everyone that it's cheaper on Ali than I thought X-D

About the watch, it looks really nice, better than photos from everywhere. Without looking it with macro lenses, the dial is just great. Maybe not the easiest to read with silver hands on silver textured dial. Everything is well made, it's heavy, I see no issue on dial, case or back of the watch. For a dress watch it's a bit too large IMO, and also too thick. It might looks better on bigger wrist than mine. Both straps are decent and wear confortable. And a good point, it passed the "Diamond Selector II test": front glass is sapphire (the one on the back is not). I had a doubt when ticking it with nail, it sounds "light", maybe the glass is quite thin. The glass is also more flat than I thought. The box is pretty nice too... but with a stupid sticker inside of it.

I learned two things while looking at comments on a "just one more watch" video: 




1/ It is and "homage" of a Rado Coupole Classic. The comment actually said a "rip off" and... well, without the logo it's indeed the exact same watch.








2/ Someone says it hacks. Strange statement for a Miyota 821A. I already have a 8215, two 8203 and a 9015. And I gave a look closely to everything on the Miyota's web site: any 8xxx should not hack, any 9xxx will. Before telling you my result: the 821A looks nice, way better than the 8215. And after 2 tests (not fully rewind): it DOES hack !??!!? I will test again later, fully winded, and I don't understand what is going on here but, yes, my watch seems to have the stop second feature. If someone knows something about this, I'm really interested.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the review Domoz. You say it is a bit big - could you confirm the size of the case and the lug width?

Also, some real life pics would be great!


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks for the review Domoz. You say it is a bit big - could you confirm the size of the case and the lug width?
> 
> Also, some real life pics would be great!


First, I don't have a proper tool for measurements.
And I found the same mesures as the product's page and JOMW video: 40mm diameter, 20mm lug width, approx 47mm lug to lug, approx 11/12mm thickness.

Quick and dirty pictures. With naked eyes it looks more silver/reflective and smaller and nicer dial details/texture.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

More and more I'm liking watches with sterile dials. This one looks great.



Domoz said:


> mrwomble said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the review Domoz. You say it is a bit big - could you confirm the size of the case and the lug width?
> ...


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

bushu16 said:


> It says, it has a "*3. Sapphire crystal dial window and case back*"
> is this true? have you tested it


I have not tested, but sapphire is getting far cheaper every year.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Ale De Alis said:


> Is the bracelet any good?


 Yes, the bracelet is fine. The clasp is a basic fold over, no safety buckle. The solid end links are good, interesting to note is that there is no evidence of scratching or bending of the spring bars to get the bracelet end links attached to the case. The polished centre links of the bracelet are not the smoothest - presents a slightly wavy image - but I generally remove the polish and go with a fully brushed look - so no biggie for me.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Just arrived my Parnis "Deepsea". A wonderful Beast.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> Just arrived my Parnis "Deepsea". A wonderful Beast.
> 
> View attachment 13792137
> 
> View attachment 13792145


Wonderful photographs! I hope you enjoy your Parnis Sea Dweller as much as I enjoy mine... wear it in good health my friend! 

So good to see the thread back with lovely images and reviews of watches. I was growing tired of reading post after post off watch tear downs.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

i just like saying the word Lobinni. Lowwbeeeeeneeee.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Rista said:


> Do I see engraved rehaut?


You are correct. This is an interesting thing, it costs money to do this and nobody asked. I guess MG Orkina is going to claim they are differentiating themselves from RLX clones, or they are proud of their brand. The engraving is not so 'in-your-face' as their store photos might suggest - it's nicely subtle. Once again, nobody asked for this, right?


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

Domoz said:


> I received my white (actually silver) dial "twentyseventeen W001M" this morning. Ordered on the 2nd of this month, 9 days for its travel to France, that's nice (and in fact it's 8 days because I missed my postman yesterday).
> I was looking at this one for some times on Gearbest, finding it a bit expensive. And then you (No1VIPER) posted a message telling everyone that it's cheaper on Ali than I thought X-D
> 
> About the watch, it looks really nice, better than photos from everywhere. Without looking it with macro lenses, the dial is just great. Maybe not the easiest to read with silver hands on silver textured dial. Everything is well made, it's heavy, I see no issue on dial, case or back of the watch. For a dress watch it's a bit too large IMO, and also too thick. It might looks better on bigger wrist than mine. Both straps are decent and wear confortable. And a good point, it passed the "Diamond Selector II test": front glass is sapphire (the one on the back is not). I had a doubt when ticking it with nail, it sounds "light", maybe the glass is quite thin. The glass is also more flat than I thought. The box is pretty nice too... but with a stupid sticker inside of it.
> ...


Some copies of the Miyota hack


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> Just arrived my Parnis "Deepsea". A wonderful Beast.
> View attachment 13792127
> 
> View attachment 13792137
> ...


Is it Bliger or Parnis?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Is there a Submariner homage with miyota 9015 or other highbeat movement?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

bushu16 said:


> Is it Bliger or Parnis?


I have the sterile dial from Parnis::










I did some hunting around the internet and found that it comes with a DG2813. Think the one from Bliger also comes with the same movement? Could very well be that these are essentially the same watch, just being sold under different brand names.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Is there a Submariner homage with miyota 9015 or other highbeat movement?


I think Starking has one, but I wouldn't recommend it, better look out for a Tiger-Concept. Or buy any other and modify it, sub parts are not exactly rare.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Is there a Submariner homage with miyota 9015 or other highbeat movement?


Well, there is Tisell Marine Diver. A lot better than these but also more expensive.



tintin82 said:


> I did some hunting around the internet and found that it comes with a DG2813. Think the one from Bliger also comes with the same movement? Could very well be that these are essentially the same watch, just being sold under different brand names.


I used to have a Parnis sub. Then got a Bliger later expecting it to be the exact same watch but rebranded. Turns out every part of the watch is different. The case, the dial, the bracelet. They might use the same manufacturer but the subs I had were different watches.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Rista said:


> Well, there is Tisell Marine Diver. A lot better than these but also more expensive.
> 
> I used to have a Parnis sub. Then got a Bliger later expecting it to be the exact same watch but rebranded. Turns out every part of the watch is different. The case, the dial, the bracelet. They might use the same manufacturer but the subs I had were different watches.


Well, that is interesting - I've been looking at getting an Explorer homage and found what I thought was the same watch offered by Parnis for $90 and Bliger for $68. Pics on Ali look almost identical. Didn't pull the trigger yet because the Corgeut sub I recently got has this stiff turning crown thing which Brightling007 helped explain is probably a stem misalignment that is becoming common with Corgeut. Still have both Parnis and Bliger Explorers in my cart though. So was one brand "better" than the other or can you comment on the differences/quality of those two subs?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

oinofilo said:


> Just arrived my Parnis "Deepsea". A wonderful Beast.
> View attachment 13792127
> 
> View attachment 13792137
> ...


That gradient dial is a thing of beauty!

Greggg3, I have a Bliger batman GMT and I've been impressed with it. A lot of watch for the money and a better brand name than Parnis, IMHO.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> Well, that is interesting - I've been looking at getting an Explorer homage and found what I thought was the same watch offered by Parnis for $90 and Bliger for $68. Pics on Ali look almost identical. Didn't pull the trigger yet because the Corgeut sub I recently got has this stiff turning crown thing which Brightling007 helped explain is probably a stem misalignment that is becoming common with Corgeut. Still have both Parnis and Bliger Explorers in my cart though. So was one brand "better" than the other or can you comment on the differences/quality of those two subs?


As far as subs go, Bliger was the better watch, at least in my case. Surprisingly nice fitment of the end links and nicer, more angular case like the 6 digit Submariner. The bracelet/clasp was also better on the Bliger. Tons of small differences between the two. I prefer Bliger but that probably doesn't mean much for your Explorer dilemma.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ali-Combi Bracelet Review

My Ali "Combi" bracelet knock off finally arrived! Bought it back at the end of November last year. Paid $21.48 (price was $24.48 but they offered $3 in coupons), this was thru the "Carter Man Official Store" (I only deal with "Official Store" vendors on Ali to ensure I get the best quality). This seemed like an incredible deal for a combi bracelet knock off, and I ordered it as soon as I saw it wiithout looking to see if there were any reviews of it. For ~ $20, just took the huge gamble!

It took so long I actually thought they weren't really going to send it, they extended the time once, then it was within a couple of days of expiring again when it showed up. Now that I have it, I think that in general the "Ali-combi" feels a little cheaper, the links aren't as free flexing, and the clasp is not as nice, and while its certainly not the quality of a genuine Casio combi bracelet it is still way more comfortable (for me) than the Casio rubber strap, and I'm definitely going to leave it on my 5600BB. Here are some pics comparing it with a real combi on my GW-M5610BC (I changed the polarizing film to get the positive display).

The bracelet attachment to the watch is solid but I couldn't use the thicker original pins that came with the Casio, I had to use the thinner pins (which came with the Ali bracelet, so that was nice that they included the thinner pins, I guess). Just like the real combi bracelet its a bit of a wrestling match to get it installed, but once on, it seems solidly attached and looks good I think, actually hard to tell any difference other than the pin thickness which you cant see when its on. The Ali-combi is the one on the left.









It was easy to remove the links for sizing. The inner links don't look as nice as the real combi, and the grid on the outer pins isn't perfectly aligned, but its not really noticeable from 3', and while the links aren't as free flexing as the original, none are frozen, and it didn't affect the comfort of the Ali-combi on my wrist. Ali-combi on the bottom








Now the clasp, this is where there is an obvious difference. The Ali-combi clasp works fine, its secure, but it doesn't feel as nice as the original and doesn't have the rubber bumper (which is nice if you wear it at a desk a lot). Ali-combi on the bottom.








Also the clasp is a little shorter and has one less adjustment pin hole. Sizing worked out fine for me, but I can see there might be a small chance that you could end up not being able to get exactly the size you want, since I don't think those 3 pin holes covers the length of one complete link. (Also the link pins on the Ali-combi are longer and not recessed in the hole, like on the genuine casio, so you can see the little silver dots of the link pins on the sides of the Ali-combi - doesn't bother me at all, just noting the difference). This side view of the clasp highlights the shorter Ali-combi, its on the bottom.








All in all, no argument - not as nice as an original casio combi but it works for me. I definitely prefer the combi bracelets over the casio rubber straps, I even bought one of the softer straps used for the 5000 to try, but for me the combi was still way better. Yet I feel like the combi is overpriced from a materials of construction standpoint - 2 or 3 times the cost of a solid stainless bracelet? So I've been looking for a cheaper bracelet solution and I like this alternative for ~$25.

Sorry if I overdid it with the pics, and the "original store" comment was my attempt at joke - I know, I'm no Seinfeld.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> That gradient dial is a thing of beauty!
> 
> Greggg3, I have a Bliger batman GMT and I've been impressed with it. A lot of watch for the money and a better brand name than Parnis, IMHO.





Rista said:


> As far as subs go, Bliger was the better watch, at least in my case. Surprisingly nice fitment of the end links and nicer, more angular case like the 6 digit Submariner. The bracelet/clasp was also better on the Bliger. Tons of small differences between the two. I prefer Bliger but that probably doesn't mean much for your Explorer dilemma.


Hey thanks guys! I think I'm probably gonna go for the Bliger then, its just a few bucks difference, but why pay more if there's no obvious indication the Parnis is better?

I wish I had skills like Brightling007, but I don't, and it sorta sucks to get a watch like the Corgeut sub that I love the looks of, but then not wear it in my rotation because I'm afraid to set the time and wear out or break the stem, (darn thing, its getting pretty hard to turn). I really have no excuse on it though, I should have just got an Invicta for less on Black Friday Amazon sale. I did get a Casio Marlin, its quartz, but pretty nice looking and pretty close to a sub appearance, and absolutely no reliability issues.

The Explorer homage though, I really want something pretty close to the Explorer look and don't see any Seiko, Orient, Invicta, etc homages that are close enough to an Explorer to suit me. I know I'm treading in the homage vs replica thing, I don't need it to say Rolex, but I admit I really want that look, and actually dig the sterile dials. No way I'm in a position to buy an actual Rolex (thats why I'm hanging out in the best of Ali forum!). There's a Timex quartz that I've considered, but its about the same price as this Bliger, and the Bliger really scratches that explorer itch, appearance wise - yeah, I think I've talked myself into it! If it breaks, then maybe I'll start working on them myself like Brightling (not really, but I just need to pretend that might happen long enough to get this ordered, ha!)


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

pearl at 12 of my parnis fell (kinda saw it coming) and i removed the bezel and inspected how bezel is attached its attached with adhesive.
so if i buy new bezel from aliexpress how can i attach it like any tips or steps is there special adhesive there or what.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

That looks great. How's the bracelet?



oinofilo said:


> Just arrived my Parnis "Deepsea". A wonderful Beast.
> View attachment 13792127
> 
> View attachment 13792137
> ...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

shayan44 said:


> View attachment 13795171
> 
> 
> pearl at 12 of my parnis fell (kinda saw it coming) and i removed the bezel and inspected how bezel is attached its attached with adhesive.
> so if i buy new bezel from aliexpress how can i attach it like any tips or steps is there special adhesive there or what.


I'm far from a pro but I have had some good luck with jewelers glue. The type I have takes some time to cure. This is important as you still want to be able to reposition the insert if neede to align it perfectly. So dont us instant superglue or something.

Just put a bit of glue on a piece of paper or plastic then dab at it with a toothpick and apply a thin layer of glue inside the ridge of the bezel where the insert is supposed to go. make sure not to apply to much or too close to the edges. then simply press the insert in place and position it. Let it cure and done!

Brightling007 told me about some fluid double sided tape which sounds interesting too...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> I'm far from a pro but I have had some good luck with jewelers glue. The type I have takes some time to cure. This is important as you still want to be able to reposition the insert if neede to align it perfectly. So dont us instant superglue or something.
> 
> Just put a bit of glue on a piece of paper or plastic then dab at it with a toothpick and apply a thin layer of glue inside the ridge of the bezel where the insert is supposed to go. make sure not to apply to much or too close to the edges. then simply press the insert in place and position it. Let it cure and done!
> 
> ...


I forgot to add maybe the most important part is to clean all of the previous adhesive leftovers and degrease everything with degrease or alcohol before you start.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Yes, B7000, that's developed for glueing in phone and tablet displays in to the phone frame, for that purpose it is also very convenient that it allows a bit of displacement before curing. And it has to be possible to be removed if need be. It is a rubber like substance when cured, and fully transparent.

On top of that the tube has a needle nozzle with needle cap, so it never gunks up, and it costs like a dollar for a tube on aliexpress...

Oh yes, and it is waterproof, which can't be said about many other kinds of glue.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I forgot to add maybe the most important part is to clean all of the previous adhesive leftovers and degrease everything with degrease or alcohol before you start.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Not always necessary if you use b7000. Unless it takes up too much space.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the thorough review, Greggg3!

I see you are keeping it after having bought it blindly, but here's a slightly different wrinkle of a question: If you had known then what you know about the bracelet now, would you have bought it?

Sounds like the answer is probably yes, but I just want to make sure &#8230; before I go off and buy one of my own, ha!



Greggg3 said:


> Ali-Combi Bracelet Review
> 
> All in all, no argument - not as nice as an original casio combi but it works for me. I definitely prefer the combi bracelets over the casio rubber straps, I even bought one of the softer straps used for the 5000 to try, but for me the combi was still way better. Yet I feel like the combi is overpriced from a materials of construction standpoint - 2 or 3 times the cost of a solid stainless bracelet? So I've been looking for a cheaper bracelet solution and I like this alternative for ~$25.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for the thorough review, Greggg3!
> 
> I see you are keeping it after having bought it blindly, but here's a slightly different wrinkle of a question: If you had known then what you know about the bracelet now, would you have bought it?
> 
> Sounds like the answer is probably yes, but I just want to make sure &#8230; before I go off and buy one of my own, ha!


Yep I would buy it again, because for me, its much more comfortable than a rubber strap and has no "tail" to snag, (and with the savings over an actual Casio combi I could buy another Bliger or something!) Actually, I'd buy another one now if I had another black casio that was on a rubber strap, but I only have the two, and they're both combi'd out now.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

bushu16 said:


> Is there a Submariner homage with miyota 9015 or other highbeat movement?


"watchery" store on ali has the parnis sub with a miyota 9015. search for "parnis 9015" and you will find it.


----------



## caurusapulus (Jan 18, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> So, the 62MAS arrived, it's a really nice watch, but the condition of the NH35 wasn't that great. It had fairly low amplitude and a lot of beat error, but not such a great deviation per day. This is something I'd like to warn for if you think regulating without a timegrapher, or anything else (apps?) that can't provide beat error or amplitude rating, if you do not adjust these it is pointless to go by deviation per day. The problem is, with beat error the timing will be for instance a lot too fast whilst being fully wound, but a lot too slow when it is almost unwound. It will also respond more to position changes. If you can't deal with these criteria then any deviation in seconds per day above 60 seconds or so might still be feasible to regulate, but anything under 10 seconds, I'd leave it the BEEP alone!
> 
> I've taken it apart completely, cleaned it (despite being new, it was fairly dirty) and lubed it again, put it back together and it now shows a flat line on the Timegrapher in any position, and with almost 300 degrees amplitude.
> 
> ...


First of all congratulations, it really looks beautiful. This unfortunately brings my hype for this watch even higher ahaha
Anyways, did you buy it from aliX? Or from Taobao? I am keeping an eye on the second and there are some shops selling this baby for around 160 eur with sapphire crystal and lumed bezel.
Don't know about the buying process and I'm still a bit reluctant to pull the trigger from there. I'd prefer probably investing a bit more and buying from a slightly more reliable source though.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just received a Bliger sub. I got it mainly because I was looking for a cheap but decent sub c case to mod.

I too was going back and forth between the Parnis and Bliger. They looked identical besides the fact that the Bliger has the submariner style quick adjust clasp plus the Bliger had the option of a dg2813 which is hacking vs the non hacking miyota.

Initial impression: not very impressed.

Positives:
Case looks nicely finished.

Solid endlinks fit well to case.

Nice ceramic bezel.

Dial and hands are nice and the blue lume, although not very bright, works well through the night.

Negatives:
Bezel edges are very sharp. I will need to sand or file down a bit in order to not cut my 2 yr old with it. Also spring tension is a bit weak.

Crown action is a bit rough. I will try to find out what is causing it but could very well be an alignment issue.

Bracelet seem OK material wise but it looks like it was finished and put together very rushed. The edges near the protruding part of the end links are not properly brushed. Also there was a small burr left from machining on the side of one of those fake midlinks. I had to file it down.
The operation of the quick adjust was very rough. I had to clean and ads abit of lube to gwt it working smoothly. 
Also that side of the clasp is very sharp and I will probably file or sand it down a bit.

All in all for the 65 usd its still pretty good with some small adjustments.

I was hoping that the Parnis was a bit better but from what I have just read I guess I will not be trying that one out if the Bliger is supposedly better...

Some pictures...










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have a Bliger GMT with DG3804, it is exactly as you say, quite okay for the money, but when you are used to some slightly more expensive, way more advanced brands they do not quite scratch the itch.... Neither will most Parnis watches...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> I have a Bliger GMT with DG3804, it is exactly as you say, quite okay for the money, but when you are used to some slightly more expensive, way more advanced brands they do not quite scratch the itch.... Neither will most Parnis watches...


To be honest I was expecting a little bit more just based on most reviews. For the price it's what you would expect I guess.

Would you say the Parnis is about the same level of quality and finishing?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Mine has no rough edges. Luck of the draw with these things I suppose. I choose the Miyota version.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'd rather take a gamble with this...

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32955...d=2595amp-Qt-_RHQoH_fo2k_xO16cEA1547318784425


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

The crown threads can be made smoother in action with a small drop of anti-seize compound, that is if the alignment is not the larger issue.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I'd rather take a gamble with this...
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32955...d=2595amp-Qt-_RHQoH_fo2k_xO16cEA1547318784425


For that money and no bracelet, I'd rather go with Tisell and Miyota 9015.

Have to admit, if it wasn't for the positive reviews on this forum, I would never think San Martin watches were any good. They never look very impressive in pictures to me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> pearl at 12 of my parnis fell (kinda saw it coming) and i removed the bezel and inspected how bezel is attached its attached with adhesive.
> so if i buy new bezel from aliexpress how can i attach it like any tips or steps is there special adhesive there or what.


I've used successfully this 3M double sided adhesive tape from eBay: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/302117495134


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> For that money and no bracelet, I'd rather go with Tisell and Miyota 9015.
> 
> Have to admit, if it wasn't for the positive reviews on this forum, I would never think San Martin watches were any good. They never look very impressive in pictures to me.


Well, the cheaper ones never really impressed me in the pics either, so I started with a (to me) grail watch, the 6542 homage GMT and I was so blown away that later on I bought the cheaper ones too and you really can't judge them from pics. They have a certain tight feel to them that is signature to the quality of the metal work.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> I'd rather take a gamble with this...
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32955...d=2595amp-Qt-_RHQoH_fo2k_xO16cEA1547318784425


I actually messaged them to ask if they can provide a fitting bracelet. They said they don't have one for it unfortunately.

For some reason I like modern sub design better on steel bracelet vs vintage I like them more on leather or nylon.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> I've used successfully this 3M double sided adhesive tape from eBay: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.fr/ulk/itm/302117495134


This is good stuff, but it is a lot more intensive to get it fitted properly with such tape than it is with a fluid medium. I have got the same tape, which is essentially the same stuff as dial dots, and I've used it for that a few times, very convenient to use a few off cuts on the edge of an NH35 to fit just about any dial.

The main reasons why I find it harder to work with is it sticks so well on itself, it can not be unstuck if that happens, so when working in a circle the best option is to work with small offcuts, or stick in larger excess and cut that away before final fitment. Plus if you do the latter, it is final, adjustments after that are impossible or hard.

I'm sticking with my B7000... Pun intended...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I actually messaged them to ask if they can provide a fitting bracelet. They said they don't have one for it unfortunately.
> 
> For some reason I like modern sub design better on steel bracelet vs vintage I like them more on leather or nylon.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I can make a steel bracelet fit on that one, no problem.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, the cheaper ones never really impressed me in the pics either, so I started with a (to me) grail watch, the 6542 homage GMT and I was so blown away that later on I bought the cheaper ones too and you really can't judge them from pics. They have a certain tight feel to them that is signature to the quality of the metal work.


Yeah, I have zero experience with them. I'm just not impressed with the pictures and every model seems to have some weird design choices. The whole brand is a bit of a mystery to me tbh. Like, they are supposed to be a more serious micro brand and yet they have models which say "Submariner" and "GMT Master" on their dials, almost getting out of the homage territory. I'd like to check them out some day but at these prices it's probably not happening any time soon.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c6mCW68u

What about the 6538 homage? I'm tempted.

Not sure I will like the huge superdome crystal though...

Also I wonder if it has a swiss or chinese eta2824.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> Yeah, I have zero experience with them. I'm just not impressed with the pictures and every model seems to have some weird design choices. The whole brand is a bit of a mystery to me tbh. Like, they are supposed to be a more serious micro brand and yet they have models which say "Submariner" and "GMT Master" on their dials, almost getting out of the homage territory. I'd like to check them out some day but at these prices it's probably not happening any time soon.


They are typical Chinese, and since the laws there do not forbid these practices 100% they just don't really understand that this rubs against our hairs here in the west. They could really do with a westerner in their design team. Same happened to some Korean car brands, which are now booming.

Never forget the cultural and language barriers are HUUUUUUUGGGEEE


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Please can you give a product name and source for the anti siez e compound for watches or is it the same as wd40?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c6mCW68u
> 
> What about the 6538 homage? I'm tempted.
> 
> ...


That crystal is amazing, perspex looks with sapphire scratch proofness and AR coating, yummeee. Okay, it has to be your 'thing' off course...

Pretty sure it is Swiss, it definitely says so in the pictures, but if it isn't, there will be a Chinese variant in there that will be at least as good.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> Please can you give a product name and source for the anti siez e compound for watches or is it the same as wd40?


WD40 evaporates and is therefore completely useless as a long term lubricant.

Moebius has specialized products for this, but to my experience the grease used for water taps is excellent for this...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> That crystal is amazing, perspex looks with sapphire scratch proofness and AR coating, yummeee. Okay, it has to be your 'thing' off course...
> 
> Pretty sure it is Swiss, it definitely says so in the pictures, but if it isn't, there will be a Chinese variant in there that will be at least as good.


From the pictures and specs it looks like it might be able to go head to head with this limited edition Steinhart










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

That looks like flat glass to me though... And no coin edge bezel, no riveted bracelet, but all these features off course have to be your 'thing'. I love each and every one of them. San Martin literally pairs classic to modern without letting either slip away too much. For a Chinese brand I think they're doing an amazing job. Also their choice in doing mainly grail watches from the past.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

caurusapulus said:


> First of all congratulations, it really looks beautiful. This unfortunately brings my hype for this watch even higher ahaha
> Anyways, did you buy it from aliX? Or from Taobao? I am keeping an eye on the second and there are some shops selling this baby for around 160 eur with sapphire crystal and lumed bezel.
> Don't know about the buying process and I'm still a bit reluctant to pull the trigger from there. I'd prefer probably investing a bit more and buying from a slightly more reliable source though.


Yes, I bought it on Ali, but more out of habit, and the super easy service and check-out procedure. I really don't care much for 10% off if it brings so much more hassle.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> That looks like flat glass to me though... And no coin edge bezel, no riveted bracelet, but all these features off course have to be your 'thing'. I love each and every one of them. San Martin literally pairs classic to modern without letting either slip away too much. For a Chinese brand I think they're doing an amazing job. Also their choice in doing mainly grail watches from the past.


And no crown guard! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> And no crown guard!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Indeed, and in my opinion the ultimate deskdiver's choice as it is so much more ergonomic when using the crown...


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> WD40 evaporates and is therefore completely useless as a long term lubricant.
> 
> Moebius has specialized products for this, but to my experience the grease used for water taps is excellent for this...


 Great, I know the stuff you are suggesting, thank you


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Bought this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/JAW...d-Watch-Band-Strap-Bracelets/32831833424.html

For this watch that I modded, as it is Marinemaster style, but the looks like some shorter links, which should allow more flexibility in two ways. 1. how it moves around the wrist. 2. How well it can be made to size.

Now only curious if the lugs will (have the potential to be made to) fit....


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Greggg3 said:


> All in all, no argument - not as nice as an original casio combi but it works for me. I definitely prefer the combi bracelets over the casio rubber straps, I even bought one of the softer straps used for the 5000 to try, but for me the combi was still way better. Yet I feel like the combi is overpriced from a materials of construction standpoint - 2 or 3 times the cost of a solid stainless bracelet? So I've been looking for a cheaper bracelet solution and I like this alternative for ~$25.


I concur with this - it's a somewhat cheap-feeling plasticky bracelet that doesn't seem great for $21, but it IS more comfy on my flat than the standard strap and also the NATO adaptors both of which angle downwards too sharply to sit right. So I'm keeping it on and I'm reasonably pleased I have it because it brings my GW5610 back into rotation.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Not everyone's cup of tea £23

Crazy man, crazy watch colour


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

NESUN 9606

These are going for £84 on Ali. 
But on Gearbest they are currently on flash sale. When you combine that with the discount that's currently available also it drops to £56.38.

I'm really tempted to get one of these. I've been looking at them for a while (I'm a sucker for a domed crystal) on Ali, but thought they were are bit expensive. At this price though...

Does anyone have I've these that can share their experience with it?

https://gearbest.app.link/6M2WYDNsrT









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like the same movement of the Guanqin lambda, which I am very happy with.



No1VIPER said:


> NESUN 9606
> 
> These are going for £84 on Ali.
> But on Gearbest they are currently on flash sale. When you combine that with the discount that's currently available also it drops to £56.38.
> ...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Jaragar W185601. Bought in Dec 2017 for about $18. This enjoys some wrist time when I go for a grocery shopping and/or doesn't spend a lot of time outside.
Surprisingly working well. Tends to give a blue hue on dial when viewed from certain angles.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hey guys, I think I might go ahead and trash a watch or so pretending to repair it, so my question to Brightling007 or ED209 or any of you guys with experience, can I get acceptable tools off Ali to work on the watches, and if so any recommendations? 

My thought is at this point I just need a kit to be able to remove and replace the movement, so I guess I need something to remove and replace the hands (is the squeeze plunger thing better than the little forked pry bars?), whatever is required to remove and put the dial back on the new movement, I don't know what else? (replacing the movement would fix the stem binding thing right? or in any case, I figure if I try to fix the stem binding thing, it will probably culminate in replacing the movement?)

What I already have is stuff to size bracelets and to take the back off to try to regulate - (but no timegrapher yet). So basically a rubber ball, some tweezers - great for shooting small tiny screws and springs into apparent black holes (Casio quartz, changing from neg to pos display), and this tool that holds interchangeable pins at variable distances for unscrewing the back - its awesome for scratching the crap out of the back of the watch!, (I try to use the ball first now). 

Thanks for any recommendations or advice (and if its DONT DO IT!, thats cool too). 

If this is considered off topic (watch tools instead of watches), just let me know and I won't do it again (I figured "Best of Ali" - sort of like the diamond selector II discussions - which I got thanks, to you all - $8 and works perfectly, thanks!)


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

All the tools I have come from Aliexpress, so yes, that's that! I must add that some tools I have bought the most cheaply to try, and a more expensive version, and most often (as with watches) it is not a bad idea to spend the extra buck for something better. This counts heavily for screwdrivers, I bought the set in wooden box, and they are so much better than the ones in the caroussel. The latter however are fine for jobs that risk them getting damaged.

The first investment though that makes the most sense in my opinion is good magnification. If you don't see what you're doing you WILL damage stuff where it could have been prevented... See what works well for you, for me it was the 250 dollar stereo microscope from Aliexpress, it is just superb and leaves both hands free, and enough space to work under it.

As for the binding stem issue, I doubt the movement is the culprit, it is actually the case in most cases (pun intended) that causes it. You can best first analyze what direction the stem is misaligned, before taking steps to resolve anything. If you release the screws for the movement, and the movement pops up at the opposite side of the crown, then the crown is sitting too far down to the crystal, if it pops up overall then it is probably too far to the caseback.

I guess that's the best advice overall in watchmaking, to always first analyze the culprit before taking any action. Each action you take is a risk of damaging things, so it is best minimized to the bare necessary action and not more... This also means, if you want to mod something, try to do all the mods in one session and not in several where you need to open and close the case every time in between. It can only be done so many times before things start to wear out.

Then Rodico, take the Bergeon kind, that also does not leave stains on glossy surfaces. If you lift hands, better not use tweezers, but use Rodico. Any action that can be done with non scratching tools, like the ball, use the soft tools! This counts for regulating too, never use a metallic object, but use a wooden stick, also because it is guaranteed non magnetic.

That makes me think of magnetism. I have done repairs in the beginning where I never got proper results, whilst there was nothing broken, it was simply magnetized. It can never hurt to demagnetize the watch. Also try to see if it is with a compass.

Watch Mark on Youtube at Watchrepair channel, he's great!

To remove hands, Chainda has these plastic protectors that look like a guitar plectrum with a cut in it, they're great! Then the pinch type hands removal tools on Ali for two dollars or so, they are fantastic if you ask me. Sometimes they need a little work to straighten them out, and the tips can be slightly smoothed with some Scotchbrite, sometimes filed down to make them a bit sharper. If you mod this, do it under magniffication, it helps a lot, to also not ruin the tool, or make it just scratch the hands more badly,

Hands, they scratch very quikly! The only things to ever touch hands with are Rodico, the hands removal tool, and the hands placement tools. The latter I prefer the pencil type, it can be handy to wiggle a little, which is impossible with a press. Then when placed back, wipe them off gently with a pointed tip kneaded on the Rodico, and they'll turn out as new. NEVER USE COTTON BUDS to polish up hands, they scratch them badly!

Also, always be very careful with dial feet, they break off easily!

Also, on 8215 or 2813 movements the pin for the seconds hand is SUPER VULNERABLE! When removing the hands, pull VERY straight, and with placing, NEVER press down in a skewed manner! Also, when hands collide/foul with eachother, NEVER bend the seconds hand without supporting it properly with these movements or it will 100% guaranteed break! Also, with movements such as this the dial feet are held with screws, under one side of the head. This means the head breaks off in a jiffy! Usually though you can easily remove the remaining bit of the screw under magnification, but sometimes it shears off at the surface and it can become impossible.

If you ever need to bond something, a tiny drop of UV bonder from one of these black pens with blue led light at the back can help a lot. It is never impossible to remove, but provides a very durable full transparent fix that is cured in 5 seconds! This is also my preferred binder for luminous powders. Just put a little drop on something and use a needle to apply. I have for instance repaired a chronograph hand this way, that turned round at the tube where it is fitted. A tiny drop on top, fully invisible fixed that right away! Then markers, if they come loose, off course it works well from the back, but if you lift it slightly and smear a tiny bit of it under it, then press down and put the led on it, it is fixed, firmly. But this glue MUST no be spilled on to any surface where it does not belong! But that counts for just about any fluid, most dials will be instantly ruined at either the paint, or the printing. Dials, that's another thing you need to be super duper careful with! Most accidents will be permanent. Although, I have recently discovered, you can remove indices on some dials, then apply matt or gloss transparent coating on the whole surface, and plant the indices back. It can actually become even nicer as original! You must however remove all glues from under the indices, but then a little wiping with alcohol and a cotton bud will help, but again, under magnification and NEVER touch the printing. When you wipe just the paint, and any small scratches appear, or other surface alterations, the clear coating will resolve that for ya! 

The UV glue can also laminate crystals, and will do in a way that you can't tell it apart from solid piece, and when the top layer is sapphire it will be very scratch resistant on the outside, and it can resolve case/bezel diameter deviations.

Oh well, I'll shut up now...

Anyway, never hesitate to ask anything before you actually take the plunge!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> If this is considered off topic (watch tools instead of watches), just let me know and I won't do it again (I figured "Best of Ali" - sort of like the diamond selector II discussions - which I got thanks, to you all - $8 and works perfectly, thanks!)


I would say this discussion is fine on here, as I still think many on here buy Ali watches for their modding potential, or like you have bought something that needs work and isn't worth dropping off with a pro.

As for the diamond selector, about a year ago I received mine, as was advised to me by my watchmaker colleague, and I used the search function on here and there was literally NO mention of it anywhere. The first postings about it have got to be in the Semdu Tuna topic, and caught all sorts of big eyes on there... It must be the award winner of most cost effective and useful tool ever...


----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

Not Ali, but another site. I found this Omega replica/homage and I completely fell for it. Although, I don't want a replica and rather check out the real deal. Does anyone know what Omega this is?


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

HenningKC said:


> Not Ali, but another site. I found this Omega replica/homage and I completely fell for it. Although, I don't want a replica and rather check out the real deal. Does anyone know what Omega this is?
> View attachment 13798633


Omega AT.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> All the tools I have come from Aliexpress...


Very useful post. I ordered a bunch of stuff from Ali recently. For hand setting I picked a Chainda pencil type set, as it looked better than those presses, at least the cheap ones. What I still need is magnification. A microscope just isn't happening at this moment, do you have any recommendations for cheap alternatives? For now, I will just be changing hands and dials. Are those cheap monocles any good for starting out?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1486 drum watch ~23$


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> All the tools I have come from Aliexpress, so yes, that's that! I must add that some tools I have bought the most cheaply to try, and ...
> 
> Oh well, I'll shut up now...
> 
> Anyway, never hesitate to ask anything before you actually take the plunge!


very informative post!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> Very useful post. I ordered a bunch of stuff from Ali recently. For hand setting I picked a Chainda pencil type set, as it looked better than those presses, at least the cheap ones. What I still need is magnification. A microscope just isn't happening at this moment, do you have any recommendations for cheap alternatives? For now, I will just be changing hands and dials. Are those cheap monocles any good for starting out?


The best watchmakers in the world use these monocles, hence me saying try out what works best for you. I personally much prefer to see depth, to be able to see where the tools I am applying are in the space towards the pieces. I have some monocles here, and they are great for inspection of the movement, no problem, but when it turns in to working on the watch I find them pretty useless. Since I already work under magnifiers for my work (electronics) I am already very used to the eye-hand coordination it provides. I have worked under HD camera-monitor magnifiers, which is 2D, but provides a very broad viewing angle and large focal area (good height to work under) This can actually be a pretty cheap solution, but beware of the USB variants as they have too much latency to really work under. I have some of these lamp-magnifying glass table mounted on an arm magnifiers, but these magnify perhaps 1x or 2x, which is not really enough in my opinion. The binocular microscope I have has a range of 3.5x up to 12x in a stepless manner, and it had some additional lenses to go higher, but that really is not useful in watchmaking. The stepless zooming is also just awesome. At work I have a Mantis, but also an Olympus microscope, and that was more than 10000 dollars.. Oh yes, it is better than the Chinese model, but optically, and for watchmaking the Chinese one comes very close. That said it is an awesome deal!! Okay, the mechanism is also not as stable, not by a long shot, but still incredible for the price. It does use linear ball bearings, and has proper resistance when turning the focal range.

I mean look at this:
https://www.gtvision.co.uk/OLYMPUS-...outine-Stereo-Zoom-Microscope-No-Illumination

And that's 6.7X-45X, which is too high for watchmaking.... But almost 3000 pounds.

Trust me when I say, this tool becomes handy for a lot more than watchmaking, I've used it for looking in to phone charger sockets, to be able to remove pocket lint without damaging anything. It can save you a repair at the cost of the whole microscope. If you have a splinter in your finger, this thing is your friend!

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...90113161210&SearchText=stereo+microscope+3.5x



bushu16 said:


> very informative post!


Cheers!


----------



## Dub Rubb (Jul 29, 2017)

HenningKC said:


> Not Ali, but another site. I found this Omega replica/homage and I completely fell for it. Although, I don't want a replica and rather check out the real deal. Does anyone know what Omega this is?
> View attachment 13798633


Just beware that it may come as a branded watch (I.e knockoff). Ask me how I know.

Sent from my LG-M322 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

bushu16 said:


> Is there a Submariner homage with miyota 9015 or other highbeat movement?


Just get a Tisell Marine Diver. It's worth the extra coin. There's a long thread on it and you'll know what you're in for, unlike the Ali subs which can show a lot of random finishing and performance.


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

HenningKC said:


> Not Ali, but another site. I found this Omega replica/homage and I completely fell for it. Although, I don't want a replica and rather check out the real deal. Does anyone know what Omega this is?
> View attachment 13798633


It is Omega Aqua Terra homage/replica

Manbushijie has similar nice looking Corgeut - also in white, black and black/yellow variants with Miyota (8215?) movement


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> NESUN 9606
> 
> These are going for £84 on Ali.
> But on Gearbest they are currently on flash sale. When you combine that with the discount that's currently available also it drops to £56.38.
> ...


I couldn't resist any longer... And ended up ordering one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I couldn't resist any longer... And ended up ordering one.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


It's beatiful. Is it real sapphire? On Taobao it's only €63, on GB €78. Maybe on GB I'm doing something wrong :-(
What color did you choose?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> It's beatiful. Is it real sapphire? On Taobao it's only €63, on GB €78. Maybe on GB I'm doing something wrong :-(
> What color did you choose?


When you add it to the cart you have to change the following as shown in the pictures. I ordered this one.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> When you add it to the cart you have to change the following as shown in the pictures. I ordered this one.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Thanks No1VIPER, I'm on my pc and it looks like the 25% discount (€96 to €78) is applied. :-s
No biggie!
I'll wait for your review and I'll buy it on Taoboao :-d


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Thanks No1VIPER, I'm on my pc and it looks like the 25% discount (€96 to €78) is applied. :-s
> No biggie!
> I'll wait for your review and I'll buy it on Taoboao :-d


I'm using the app. You always get the best deals on the apps for Ali and Gearbest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm using the app. You always get the best deals on the apps for Ali and Gearbest.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Good one.
I am tempted too ;P
Do you know which movement it has?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No I'm not sure. I'm sure @HoustonReal will know though.


bushu16 said:


> Good one.
> I am tempted too ;P
> Do you know which movement it has?


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> It's beatiful. Is it real sapphire? On Taobao it's only €63, on GB €78. Maybe on GB I'm doing something wrong :-(
> What color did you choose?


I really doubt this is sapphire at this price. Flat sapphire is relatively cheap, but a high domed sapphire crystal is expensive. Most domed crystals this extreme need to be made from hardened mineral. Also, no "Sapphire" anywhere on the watch, or mentioned in the GB specs.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I really doubt this is sapphire at this price. Flat sapphire is relatively cheap, but a high domed sapphire crystal is expensive. Most domed crystals this extreme need to be made from hardened mineral. Also, no "Sapphire" anywhere on the watch, or mentioned in the GB specs.


Yeah I'm not expecting sapphire crystal either. Do you know what the movement is by any chance?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I'm not expecting sapphire crystal either. Do you know what the movement is by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Hangzhou 2B00/2BA0. I think the only difference between the model numbers is one (2B00?) has perlage decoration (like Nesun), and the other (2BA0?) is engraved like the Cadisen Lambda. All the Hangzhou 2 Series movements are derived from the Seiko 7009A.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm interested in this one ... it has sort of a Bell & Ross look to it. But I'm wondering if, at $15.99, you're getting something far yuckier than the photos indicate.

https://www.ali express.com/item/Winner-Fashion-White-Mechanical-Watches-2019-Men-s-Mechanical-Wrist-Watches-Top-Brand-Luxury-Genuine-Leather/32965241662.html


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm interested in this one ... it has sort of a Bell & Ross look to it. But I'm wondering if, at $15.99, you're getting something far yuckier than the photos indicate.
> 
> https://www.ali express.com/item/Winner-Fashion-White-Mechanical-Watches-2019-Men-s-Mechanical-Wrist-Watches-Top-Brand-Luxury-Genuine-Leather/32965241662.html
> 
> ...


I just received a different model Winner and the quality is fine, for the price, it's not going to ' pop' like a higher priced brand but you find it's ok for a beater.


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> The best watchmakers in the world use these monocles, hence me saying try out what works best for you. I personally much prefer to see depth, to be able to see where the tools I am applying are in the space towards the pieces. I have some monocles here, and they are great for inspection of the movement, no problem, but when it turns in to working on the watch I find them pretty useless. Since I already work under magnifiers for my work (electronics) I am already very used to the eye-hand coordination it provides. I have worked under HD camera-monitor magnifiers, which is 2D, but provides a very broad viewing angle and large focal area (good height to work under) This can actually be a pretty cheap solution, but beware of the USB variants as they have too much latency to really work under. I have some of these lamp-magnifying glass table mounted on an arm magnifiers, but these magnify perhaps 1x or 2x, which is not really enough in my opinion. The binocular microscope I have has a range of 3.5x up to 12x in a stepless manner, and it had some additional lenses to go higher, but that really is not useful in watchmaking. The stepless zooming is also just awesome. At work I have a Mantis, but also an Olympus microscope, and that was more than 10000 dollars.. Oh yes, it is better than the Chinese model, but optically, and for watchmaking the Chinese one comes very close. That said it is an awesome deal!! Okay, the mechanism is also not as stable, not by a long shot, but still incredible for the price. It does use linear ball bearings, and has proper resistance when turning the focal range.
> 
> I mean look at this:
> https://www.gtvision.co.uk/OLYMPUS-...outine-Stereo-Zoom-Microscope-No-Illumination
> ...


Thanks, but which one on ali did you get or would recommend?


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Brightling007 - thanks so much for the detailed response and advice! 
I'm ordering some stuff based on your recomendations, then I'll probably have a month to think about it before it actually gets here. Aside from the microscope, this stuff is not much $ and good to have around just in case anyway. Not sure about the cost of the micro scope, its a "several ali watch investment". I may try a loupe or monocular first and see what I can see with it.

Hey I found something a little more economical for magnification, do you think this would work?







Just kidding, I know I can be a little cheap sometimes!


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> I just saw that and came back here to see if anyone's commented. Strange....Maybe they've de-listed the White by mistake, not sure what's going on.


The White and Black options are both showing as available now :think:

(Referring to the Xiaomi listing on Ali https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...utomatic-mechanical-movement/32954301123.html)


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> The White and Black options are both showing as available now :think:
> 
> (Referring to the Xiaomi listing on Ali https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ori...utomatic-mechanical-movement/32954301123.html)


That is nice your Lordship! I am liking the white option for this style of watch  I must check the Slush fund as I am thinking I might need one of these in my life. Probably will need a replacement strap?

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Greggg3 said:


> Brightling007 - thanks so much for the detailed response and advice!
> I'm ordering some stuff based on your recomendations, then I'll probably have a month to think about it before it actually gets here. Aside from the microscope, this stuff is not much $ and good to have around just in case anyway. Not sure about the cost of the micro scope, its a "several ali watch investment". I may try a loupe or monocular first and see what I can see with it.
> 
> Hey I found something a little more economical for magnification, do you think this would work?
> ...


I have the headband style magnifiers and they work pretty well for close up. You should be able to get them pretty cheap on Ali or even on Amazon.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> That is nice your Lordship! I am liking the white option for this style of watch  I must check the Slush fund as I am thinking I might need one of these in my life. Probably will need a replacement strap?
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


I'm a laydee (it was the Dr Who/geek connotations that made me choose thetimelord but I suppose my WUS username sounds more like a brag, not my intention - I'm rubbish with profile names!).

Just sayin' because the seller recently messaged with a catastrophe story about the Black stock being stolen and police involvement. They've restocked pretty quickly! My eyesight isn't great, I would have preferred the black dial/silver indices. Oh well. I'm sure I'll grow to love it!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My wife bought me a flexible, lighted magnifier lamp awhile back (not this particular brand, just showing you what I'm talking about).

Now that I've had it and used it for awhile, I'm not sure how anybody with old eyes who's into watches could live without one.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Paris PA767 43mm.
Serving in rotation since Feb 2018. The only negative for some is rotor sound which may be noticeable in a quite room.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> Paris PA767 43mm.
> Serving in rotation since Feb 2018. The only negative for some is rotor sound which may be noticeable in a quite room.
> 
> View attachment 13804763











ooo Snap :-!

I don't notice the rotor noise and this is one of the Mem Sahib's favourite watches as she says when I wear it she can read the time from across the room :roll:


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> I'm a laydee (it was the Dr Who/geek connotations that made me choose thetimelord but I suppose my WUS username sounds more like a brag, not my intention - I'm rubbish with profile names!).
> 
> Just sayin' because the seller recently messaged with a catastrophe story about the Black stock being stolen and police involvement. They've restocked pretty quickly! My eyesight isn't great, I would have preferred the black dial/silver indices. Oh well. I'm sure I'll grow to love it!


My deepest sincere apologies  I meant no offence Your Ladyship. My significant other half is not totally convinced with me wearing dark/black watches. Some she appreciates whilst others she feels are only suitable for wearing to a Funeral

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

thedius said:


> Thanks, but which one on ali did you get or would recommend?


I've got several, the Chinese ones I have are this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Bin...Universal-base-ajustable-LED/32698389538.html

Which is superb value for the money, and starts at 3.5x, which is acceptable.

I've got this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/efi...-Lens-Trinocular-Stereo-Zoom/32865264893.html

Which specs from 3.5x as well, but in practise it does zoom out a little bit further.

I've got this:
Mantis Elite ? Vision Engineering

Nice microscope, but no stepless zoom, and the mechanical construction is not so great, the iris distance adjustment sucks, and the focusing takes place by moving it up and down by hand, which is not so precise.

Never buy something like this:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/AOM...5.0&pvid=f92967aa-14ed-47be-8fe2-a44d60f5ce71

It is worthless...

I've also got this:
https://www.allekabels.nl/loeplamp/1668/1197360/loeplamp-3-dioptrie-professioneel-eschenbach.html
And for many jobs it is good enough, but I definitely prefer the binocular microscopes.

But as I said, there are so many options and I haven't tried them all, so you may just find something for less that works for you...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> Brightling007 - thanks so much for the detailed response and advice!
> I'm ordering some stuff based on your recomendations, then I'll probably have a month to think about it before it actually gets here. Aside from the microscope, this stuff is not much $ and good to have around just in case anyway. Not sure about the cost of the micro scope, its a "several ali watch investment". I may try a loupe or monocular first and see what I can see with it.
> 
> Hey I found something a little more economical for magnification, do you think this would work?
> ...


Well, the reason I actually prefer the microscope as magnification is ergonomical, because if you are sitting working on a watch for many hours this becomes important, and a microscope does not need to be hand held, or stuffed in to your eyesocket. That's definitely why I never went on with the monoculars, it's just tiresome. But there may be magnifier glasses that you can simply wear that will work. I'd say if this is appealing to you and affordable then go for it!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, the reason I actually prefer the microscope as magnification is ergonomical, because if you are sitting working on a watch for many hours this becomes important, and a microscope does not need to be hand held, or stuffed in to your eyesocket. That's definitely why I never went on with the monoculars, it's just tiresome. But there may be magnifier glasses that you can simply wear that will work. I'd say if this is appealing to you and affordable then go for it!


I was actually looking at this very cheap magnification headset before you brought up the microscope...

https://www.hbm-machines.com/produc...reedschappen/hbm-luxe-loupe-bril-met-4-lenzen

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Paris PA767 43mm.
> Serving in rotation since Feb 2018. The only negative for some is rotor sound which may be noticeable in a quite room.
> 
> View attachment 13804763


It looks like Parnis uses the PA767 model number for a variety of different models, most with IWC Portuguese styling. This one is the *PA767-A* with the Sea-Gull ST2542 movement.

*PA767-D* (ST2530)










*PA767-B* (ST2505)










*PA767-C* (ST2542) Ulysse Nardin homage


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just ordered two submariner style rubber straps. One in brown with folding clasp the other in black with tang buckle. About 12 usd each.

I'm curious to see what the quality is especially for the folding clasp one. It seems like ordering a rubber strap with clasp is cheaper then just buying a similar clasp alone...










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I just ordered two submariner style rubber straps. One in brown with folding clasp the other in black with tang buckle. About 12 usd each.
> 
> I'm curious to see what the quality is especially for the folding clasp one. It seems like ordering a rubber strap with clasp is cheaper then just buying a similar clasp alone...
> 
> ...


I order one last year, surprisingly good for the price (both rubber and clasp). Some reviews complained about getting a bad clasp, mine luckily was good .

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

horhay86 said:


> I order one last year, surprisingly good for the price (both rubber and clasp). Some reviews complained about getting a bad clasp, mine luckily was good .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Good to hear. I hope I get a good one!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> I order one last year, surprisingly good for the price (both rubber and clasp). Some reviews complained about getting a bad clasp, mine luckily was good .
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Does the clasp have micro-adjustments?


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> My deepest sincere apologies  I meant no offence Your Ladyship. My significant other half is not totally convinced with me wearing dark/black watches. Some she appreciates whilst others she feels are only suitable for wearing to a Funeral
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


No need to apologise


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like Parnis uses the PA767 model number for a variety of different models, most with IWC Portuguese styling. This one is the *PA767-A* with the Sea-Gull ST2542 movement.
> 
> *PA767-D* (ST2530)
> 
> ...


I'm super interested on this watch, did you order one?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just been looking at some San Martin watches after a few people on here said how good they are. 
This is what I found in the description for the 62MAS 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Even in late 2018, at the very least, they sold a version with mineral glass AND a version with Sapphire. I had talked to them on eBay about it, as I'd noticed different prices on what otherwise were identical looking models. So maybe it is the case that you can still get one or the other, if you pay attention and dig around?



No1VIPER said:


> I've just been looking at some San Martin watches after a few people on here said how good they are.
> This is what I found in the description for the 62MAS
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Does the clasp have micro-adjustments?


Yes it does









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

First unpacking of my Taobao purchases from my 1-month vacation to China. I'm going to take it slow, there are more than one 

The *MDC Paul Newman* by Infantry. MDC stands for:








 well, I guess that's something.

My first impressions were not _great_ for a RMB169 ($25) watch... Alloy case, aluminum bezel insert sticking out about 1mm at 1'o clock, _very_ noisy movement, faux leather strap. Hem...









Then I put it on my wrist. And it changed my mind  The 42.0mm case (my sweet spot) sits comfortably and it's quite thin on the wrist









The faux leather strap is _very_ thick and über comfortable!









The quartz movement is correct quality: easy to set, it's the usual chronograph type with the time seconds on the big hand, and the ticking chrono seconds on the subdial at 6'o clock (with the usual fast rewind/forward reset depending if you're 0-30 or 30-60).

The subdial at 3'o clock is a 24hr indication of your current time, and the one at 9'o clock is the chrono minutes.

And what eventually pushes it over the "keep it" fence: the look. THE look!  I love how the white bevelled minute track ring highlights the reverse panda dial in a very elegant manner. It's a great touch, more subtle than the homaged cream & red sticks ring.









As I said above, the watch arrived with a bent/popping bezel insert, a few exchange with the Infantry watch store (w/o dispute) they refunded $5 to my PayPal address. I fixed the insert with superglue and it seems to stick.

And voilà for the hors-d'œuvre  to be continued...

Nicolas


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

My 62MAS, I ordered quite recently, has sapphire. I did however notice on eBay that you could choose between mineral or sapphire. Mine came from the Aliexpress San Martin store...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like Parnis uses the PA767 model number for a variety of different models, most with IWC Portuguese styling. This one is the *PA767-A* with the Sea-Gull ST2542 movement.
> 
> *PA767-D* (ST2530)
> 
> ...


Now my wrist is itching but wallet says nein, nein und nein.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> Hey I found something a little more economical for magnification, do you think this would work?
> View attachment 13803605
> 
> Just kidding, I know I can be a little cheap sometimes!


Have a walk outside wearing these, fedora and a long trench coat..and enjoy the expression of other people. Someone might make you a YouTuber or Instagram star


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

Brightling007 This mineral glass with sapphire coating. When sapphire glass shines all red LEDs.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

kia42568 said:


> Brightling007 This mineral glass with sapphire coating. When sapphire glass shines all red LEDs.


I'm not sure what you're saying or asking, but we have discussed this before, I think even in this thread.

The sapphire tester is adjusted, so all red leds only turn on with a real diamond, and with sapphire (no matter what kind, or coated) it will turn on one, two or three red leds, not more, nor less. Only with mineral, just one green light will pop on, never more really.

From what I understood the tester needs to be calibrated once, and since I have a real diamond ring here, I already made this fine adjustment (with the screw) once. Then prior to use you need to adjust the wheel, for large carat diamonds to no green leds at idle, and with lower carat it is allowed to have a few green leds on (table printed on the back of the tester) I guess this is purely because it measures thermally, and small low carat diamonds respond differently, but with watch crystals you're talking pretty huge objects, so I always start out with just about no green leds on, and the when it is mineral only the first led (very occasionally two leds) turn on. With any form of sapphire the red leds turn on, either one, two, or three, but not all.

Sapphire coated mineral, is a very costly process only found on VERY expensive watches. This brings the scratch proofness of sapphire, paired with the chip proofness of mineral.

If this watch had sapphire coated mineral, I'd actually be pleased, but I'm quite sure it is just the cheaper pure sapphire alternative...


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

On the first photo setup tester. On the second is sapphire. The third is mineral glass. Sometimes 1-2 LEDs light up. Tester settings have not changed.



















Sorry for the small photos. They are from another site where this issue was discussed.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

kia42568 said:


> On the first photo setup tester. On the second is sapphire. The third is mineral glass. Sometimes 1-2 LEDs light up. Tester settings have not changed.
> View attachment 13807329
> View attachment 13807331
> View attachment 13807333


To my knowledge this is not how you set it up. In rest (at idle) I always start with no leds on at all. If what you're doing would be correct, it would be impossible to tell the difference between zirconia, sapphire and diamond. You need to be lower down the scale to be able to distinguish harder materials than sapphire.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

With this setting, I checked the diamond, moissanite and zircon. Everything is working. Only the diamond and sapphire on the watch lit up all red.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

kia42568 said:


> With this setting, I checked the diamond, moissanite and zircon. Everything is working. Only the diamond and sapphire on the watch lit up all red.


Makes no sense, the tester tests the mons scale, so it is not logical if a softer material scores higher. On mine this is certainly not the case.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Love having this one back on the wrist!

Now with a new, modified and regulated NH35 movement thanks to Brightling007!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Love having this one back on the wrist!
> 
> Now with a new, modified and regulated NH35 movement thanks to Brightling007!


Cheers! For those not in the know, the movement is modded to not have any date parts, nor crown position. The removed parts help a lot to up the amplitude, and provide a bit longer power reserve too.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Cheers! For those not in the know, the movement is modded to not have any date parts, nor crown position. The removed parts help a lot to up the amplitude, and provide a bit longer power reserve too.
> View attachment 13807829


It makes the watch even more awesome than it already was ! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh yeah, and the lift angle of an NH35 is actually 53 degrees, so the real amplitude is actually about 310 degrees there...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> I'm not sure what you're saying or asking, but we have discussed this before, I think even in this thread.
> 
> The sapphire tester is adjusted, so all red leds only turn on with a real diamond, and with sapphire (no matter what kind, or coated) it will turn on one, two or three red leds, not more, nor less. Only with mineral, just one green light will pop on, never more really.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, there are synthetic sapphire crystals, and three types of combination sapphire/mineral crystals. In China, flat synthetic sapphire crystals add very little to the overall price of a watch. You can buy single sapphire crystals for around $16 on eBay, and volume wholesale prices must be run in the $5 to $10 range.

1. Sapphire laminated crystals. Seiko used mineral crystals with a thin top layer of sapphire laminated in place, known as "Sapphlex". Seiko abandoned this product due to delamination problems.










2. FlameFusion. Invicta uses a high temperature/high pressure process to fuse a thin layer of synthetic sapphire to a mineral crystal substrate. This allows a thinner layer of sapphire, and eliminates the delamination problems of Sapphlex. FlameFusion crystals have not proven nearly as scratch resistant as Invicta might claim, probably because the softer mineral substrate yields to pressure, and the sapphire layer is too thin to provide enough rigidity to protect against all but the lightest pressure impacts.






3. Nano sapphire rub-on coatings. Fiyta's Jonas & Verus brand uses a nano coating of dubious worth. These sapphire nano coatings are applied like car wax products, and are often sold to protect smartphone screens. They supposedly deposit a layer of Aluminum Oxide molecules on top of a mineral crystal. Like car wax, the effect is transitory, needing to be reapplied in a matter of months. The coating is so thin, I'm not sure it would fool a Diamond Selector II.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Hah, always informative you! Filled in a lot of the blanks I had on the matter. I wonder how long it takes before my UV glue laminated crystals delaminate. I wouldn't mind if they did in a few years, I'll just glue them back on again.

As for flamefusion, I know sapphire has a higher melting point, so I can imagine this process, if it wasn't just out of cost reduction reasons would work well with a nice thickness sapphire to start with. I know my laminates are very scratch resistant.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Cheers! For those not in the know, the movement is modded to not have any date parts, nor crown position. The removed parts help a lot to up the amplitude, and provide a bit longer power reserve too.
> View attachment 13807829


Brilliant job, @Brightling007 !!!


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32855...d=6242amp-r3HjlM6eky2GejaXNXnU-A1547705367571

Cheapest automatic on ali £9.40?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FattMatt said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32855...d=6242amp-r3HjlM6eky2GejaXNXnU-A1547705367571
> 
> Cheapest automatic on ali £9.40?


This one is a little cheaper, at $11.45 USD (~ £8.89). 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rel...cal-Wrist-Watches-Male-Clock/32857853423.html










Also $11.45
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...d-Luxury-Brand-Sports-Design/32825403658.html










ChinaBrands.com has this *CJIABA 8001* watch on clearance for *$9.06* shipped by Singapore Post. ($32.77 on Gearbest) Unlike the other two cheapies, this one claims a full stainless steel case.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32855...d=6242amp-r3HjlM6eky2GejaXNXnU-A1547705367571
> 
> Cheapest automatic on ali £9.40?





HoustonReal said:


> This one is a little cheaper, at $11.45 USD (~ £8.89).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rel...cal-Wrist-Watches-Male-Clock/32857853423.html
> 
> 
> ...


This one's even cheaper.

£8.22

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bOO2fUXr


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

At the other end of the scale, here's the most expensive 

£2,185.02 must be because it's limited edition  also you know it's good based on the shop name 

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/eJ4UWil









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> This one's even cheaper... And looks it too
> 
> £6.93 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FNC2BR3
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


But it's not AUTOMATIC, just mechanical. I also found cheaper hand wind models, but that's cheating.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> But it's not AUTOMATIC, just mechanical. I also found cheaper hand wind models, but that's cheating.


Oops my bad. I miss read it. I've edited my previous post now to one that is automatic.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> At the other end of the scale, here's the most expensive
> 
> £2,185.02 must be because it's limited edition  also you know it's good based on the shop name
> 
> ...


Only "very good"? I think the smarter decision is only shopping at the "*Worldwide Superb Watch Co., LTD store*"

Their listings are so complete, they include Windows registry settings!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just a quick update for those who where interested in recent issues with San Martin watches on this forum:

Brightling007 was so kind to examine my watch and found that it too was greasy in places where it should have been oiled. Finally the main issue which cause the movement seizing up was caused by a cracked tube where the hour hand attaches.

There was no possibility for repair so he replaced the movement by a new one. 

(brightling007 , please correct me if something is incorrect in my description).

I have informed the seller and they apologize and kindly offered the option of a discount on any future purchase which I accepted as the averall built quality is really oitstanding for the price and there are quite a few models that have my interest.

I was a member of this forum and some other had some movement issues. I told them to maybe double check their NH35 movements to be sure. Here is their response.

Dear friends, thank you for your support and understanding. We will go check and try to make sure there are no problems. But after all, the road is far away and some accidents are hard to avoid. We will work hard to improve the quality of our products. Thanks again.

Fair enough I guess. I will personally take the risk to buy another watch from them in the future.



Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

FattMatt said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32855...d=6242amp-r3HjlM6eky2GejaXNXnU-A1547705367571


This cheapest price seems to cause some commotion to some of the guys purchasing it


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Only "very good"? I think the smarter decision is only shopping at the "*Worldwide Superb Watch Co., LTD store*"


Maybe it's Ron Swanson selling watches


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

So my Corgeut Black Bay just arrived and I am quite pleased. Finishing is nice, bezel is a bit loose but has a nice click. Is there an easy way to tighten it up using the wire/springs underneath?

Is there a way to check for proper stem alignment? From the outside the stem seems to be straight, but it takes some slight effort to turn the hands, but that might just be how the movement is. Also the crown seems a little wobbly, is this to be expected and could I do something about it?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

RightOne said:


> So my Corgeut Black Bay just arrived and I am quite pleased. Finishing is nice, bezel is a bit loose but has a nice click. Is there an easy way to tighten it up using the wire/springs underneath?
> 
> Is there a way to check for proper stem alignment? From the outside the stem seems to be straight, but it takes some slight effort to turn the hands, but that might just be how the movement is. Also the crown seems a little wobbly, is this to be expected and could I do something about it?


I have been wearing mine quite a bit for about 6 months without any issues. My crown seems to be working fine and it is still keeping good time.
It is definitely a step above the Bliger sub I just received.

Yeah the bezel has some backplay on mine too but i did not bother to fix it as i just keep it centered most of the time.

I dont have any experience with the dental floss mod myself. I think this was something used often on bidirectional friction bezels. I am not sure if it will work for a clicking bezel...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> I have been wearing mine quite a bit for about 6 months without any issues. My crown seems to be working fine and it is still keeping good time.
> It is definitely a step above the Bliger sub I just received.
> 
> Yeah the bezel has some backplay on mine too but i did not bother to fix it as i just keep it centered most of the time.
> ...


Good to hear! My crown is fine, it is just a bit "loose" so that it spins a bit before turning the actual stem. But no big deal really.

I read about some people shortening/lengthening the wire use for the bezel clicking over in the main Corgeut Black Bay thread. But I am not sure I am comfortable risking it without knowing a bit more.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

RightOne said:


> Good to hear! My crown is fine, it is just a bit "loose" so that it spins a bit before turning the actual stem. But no big deal really.
> 
> I read about some people shortening/lengthening the wire use for the bezel clicking over in the main Corgeut Black Bay thread. But I am not sure I am comfortable risking it without knowing a bit more.


Did they post an instruction for it? I might try it out as I am considering changing my blue bezel insert to a burgundy one, I will probably pop the bezel off to see what is there.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> This one is a little cheaper, at $11.45 USD (~ £8.89).
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Rel...cal-Wrist-Watches-Male-Clock/32857853423.html
> 
> Also $11.45
> ...





FattMatt said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32855...d=6242amp-r3HjlM6eky2GejaXNXnU-A1547705367571
> 
> Cheapest automatic on ali £9.40?





HoustonReal said:


> But it's not AUTOMATIC, just mechanical. I also found cheaper hand wind models, but that's cheating.





No1VIPER said:


> Oops my bad. I miss read it. I've edited my previous post now to one that is automatic.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk





HoustonReal said:


> Only "very good"? I think the smarter decision is only shopping at the "*Worldwide Superb Watch Co., LTD store*"
> 
> Their listings are so complete, they include Windows registry settings!


LOL!!!!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Planning to get this Batman GMT by Parnis...










The price currently is at $61.25 so a nice deal.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

You can bend a few more kinks in the retainer spring, but removing these bezels can very tricky and has high risk of damage. Then the ratchet spring can also be bent slightly at the emd to remove a little back play.

Never use dental floss on anything other than bidirectional friction bezels! It will likely remove all clicking action! Plus it won't help much...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Planning to get this Batman GMT by Parnis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've read some reports of issues with these, just saying...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> You can bend a few more kinks in the retainer spring, but removing these bezels can very tricky and has high risk of damage. Then the ratchet spring can also be bent slightly at the emd to remove a little back play.
> 
> Never use dental floss on anything other than bidirectional friction bezels! It will likely remove all clicking action! Plus it won't help much...


Do you know if the bezel can be pryed off with a prying tool or something similar or will it damage the wire or mechanism?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Do you know if the bezel can be pryed off with a prying tool or something similar or will it damage the wire or mechanism?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


It's not always working with the same methods, that's kinda the problem.. Best first remove the insert, so you can see what blocks it, should it not come loose, and help out with a very thin object like a small screwdriver, or a needle. You need to get the spring past the gap, but sometimes it just blocks the gap and damages (often also the case itself!) On some watches it is so tight and the gap zero, that it really is kinduva one way only construction. Genuine Seiko is really fantastic in that respect, using rubber O-rings.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Planning to get this Batman GMT by Parnis...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link? I searched on AliEx, but couldn't find it at that price.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Do you have a link? I searched on AliEx, but couldn't find it at that price.


£47.27

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c3NfNDBb

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> £47.27
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c3NfNDBb


Thanks! That's a terrific price.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks! That's a terrific price.


It's only 30m water resistant though.

You can get this, which is 200m water resistant for only £65 with the discount on at the moment.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bm1VsREZ

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

FattMatt said:


> View attachment 13797381
> 
> 
> Not everyone's cup of tea £23
> ...


Did you buy it? I got this exact one. Awesome color. Date quickset broke after a week. I also don't like the clasp. The bezel had sharp points which get stuck in my clothing sometimes. It's also quite thick. I don't know if it's just my watch or if all tevise watches are like that, but I would not recommend. I have cheaper (automatic) watches I like better, so it's not just the price...


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> It's only 30m water resistant though.
> 
> You can get this, which is 200m water resistant for only £65 with the discount on at the moment.
> 
> ...


why not this one instead of Parnis?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...822463941.html


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> It's only 30m water resistant though.
> 
> You can get this, which is 200m water resistant for only £65 with the discount on at the moment.
> 
> ...


I didn't know that Parnis WR ratings were legit.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> why not this one instead of Parnis?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-...822463941.html


Link doesn't work.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

I've been looking at various sub homages at a particular price point.
And some of below I need advice on. Request someone who owns or probably @HoustonReal / @Brightling007 / @No1Viper to share your inputs.

1. Loreo (claims 200 Mts WR + Sapphire):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...inless-Steel-200m-Waterproof/32822463941.html

2. Parnis 200 Mts WR (this is not truely a sub homage as I see):
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Par...pphire-Glass-Best-Cheap-Sale/32842838154.html

3. Starking (Claims 100 Mts WR, but the positive is NH35 movement, not Sapphire)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STA...anical-Watch-Clock-Auto-date/32855325947.html

4. Bliger (Sterile with DG2813 movement over Miyota (because of no hacking) & Sapphire Crystal)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sap...-Automatic-Movement-Luminous/32838875074.html

5. MG. Orkina (NH35, Sapphire Crystal but not sure of WR)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MG-...omatic-Mechanical-Watch-316L/32928850029.html

I am not sure if what they claim on Sapphire and WR is legit. Need some inputs...


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Link doesn't work.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Ah..
It's the same Loreo link in my next message above 
1. Loreo (claims 200 Mts WR + Sapphire)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Ah..
> It's the same Loreo link in my next message above
> 1. Loreo (claims 200 Mts WR + Sapphire)


Is this the one you mean? This is the one I have. I don't think the built quality is as good as the Parnis I linked too though. For a start the Loreo only has a press clasp, whereas the Parnis has a milled one.

I still stand by what I said here. But given the choice between this and the Parnis now if I had to buy one of probably go for the Parnis. Although I have not owned any Parnis watches before. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47753873

£54.62

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cHkAoncl
Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Is this the one you mean? This is the one I have. I don't think the built quality is as good as the Parnis I linked too though. For a start the Loreo only has a press clasp, whereas the Parnis has a milled one.
> 
> I still stand by what I said here. But given the choice between this and the Parnis now if I had to buy one of probably go for the Parnis. Although I have not owned any Parnis watches before. https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47753873
> 
> ...


Straps is the least on my mind. It's only when I go swimming with it (which I am not sure if I will take a chance). I plan to swap it with a nato.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

dwczinmb said:


> I didn't know that Parnis WR ratings were legit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Who said they are? I'd tread carefully regarding the WR on these watches! But Parnis seem to be made well for the $$

Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> I've been looking at various sub homages at a particular price point.
> And some of below I need advice on. Request someone who owns or probably @HoustonReal / @Brightling007 / @No1Viper to share your inputs.
> 
> 1. Loreo (claims 200 Mts WR + Sapphire):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...inless-Steel-200m-Waterproof/32822463941.html


Sea-Gull ST1612/TY2806 movement. Not a bad watch, but the Invicta 40mm Pro Divers are somewhat better quality for similar prices. The Loreos have better colorways.



bushu16 said:


> 2. Parnis 200 Mts WR (this is not truely a sub homage as I see):
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Par...pphire-Glass-Best-Cheap-Sale/32842838154.html


A little large for my tastes at 44mm. Miyota 8215 is reliable, but doesn't hack. No display back. Looks like a ceramic bezel? Better clasp than most.



bushu16 said:


> 3. Starking (Claims 100 Mts WR, but the positive is NH35 movement, not Sapphire)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/STA...anical-Watch-Clock-Auto-date/32855325947.html


The listing says both Miyota and Seiko NH35A, but the case back picture shows a *Starking SK 1813*, 28,800 bph movement, as you might expect from a company with its own movement manufacturer. The listing also claims sapphire crystal, and many Starkings do have that feature. One of the few watches here that doesn't have solid endlinks.












bushu16 said:


> 4. Bliger (Sterile with DG2813 movement over Miyota (because of no hacking) & Sapphire Crystal)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sap...-Automatic-Movement-Luminous/32838875074.html


Sterile dial taken to the extreme. Any color you like, as long as that color is black. 30M WR on a "diver" in this price range?



bushu16 said:


> 5. MG. Orkina (NH35, Sapphire Crystal but not sure of WR)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/MG-...omatic-Mechanical-Watch-316L/32928850029.html
> 
> I am not sure if what they claim on Sapphire and WR is legit. Need some inputs...


30M/3 ATM WR. The listing says ceramic bezel, but the pictures don't really look like it. Another diver you shouldn't get near water.










For my money, I'd want a diver with at least 200M WR, all things being roughly equal. I'd go with either the Loreo or the Parnis, depending on which one had the better lume.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Very much doubt those 200M WR ratings by either Loreo or Parnis. "Diving" watch is a decoration for 99% of the people anyway.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rista said:


> Very much doubt those 200M WR ratings by either Loreo or Parnis. "Diving" watch is a decoration for 99% of the people anyway.


I would take the WR claims with a grain of salt. I highly doubt any of these watches where ever tested. I thing if you have a screw down crown and back with properly lubed rubber gaskets in place those shoud probably be wr until 100m. The gamble would be the crystal, gasket, case construction probably. .. Its a matrer of tolerances.

I have had a bagelsport explorer 2 homage which I have used as my vacation watch for almost 7 years now and have done watersports etc with it no problem....You have to get lucky.

Also who will really need 200m water resistance and if you do will you really rely on an Oreo? Or even a mechanical Rolex for that matter?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I would take the WR claims with a grain of salt. I highly doubt any of these watches where ever tested. I thing if you have a screw down crown and back with properly lubed rubber gaskets in place those shoud probably be wr until 100m. The gamble would be the crystal, gasket, case construction probably. .. Its a matrer of tolerances.
> 
> I have had a bagelsport explorer 2 homage which I have used as my vacation watch for almost 7 years now and have done watersports etc with it no problem....You have to get lucky.
> 
> ...


Back in the late 60's when I started to learn how to dive, I used this:








Before the diving season, all my equipment was checked and that included my watch having a WR pressure test and a service if needed. Back in those days it was easy to get done, the bonus was that the jeweller was a member of the Dive Club and I bought my watch from him too, so I know that I got the genuine article. A clue that it was good quality is that it stills runs OK today and it was bought in 1968. It has been serviced a few times, but I doubt that the seals are WR these days. :think:

Then again, for diving today I would use a dive computer and rather than buying one, I would hire it along with the rest of the dive kit as good quality stuff is a King's ransom to buy and use once or twice a year. If I was going to wear a dive watch, my choice would be an Invicta Pro Diver 8926OB and get it pressure tested before I used it. Cheap as chips and does the job and for an Air Diver you are not going that deep anyway!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Back in the late 60's when I started to learn how to dive, I used this:
> View attachment 13812261
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch btw!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Also who will really need 200m water resistance and if you do will you really rely on an Oreo?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I definitely wouldn't rely on an Oreo 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

I have an Ali procedural question, when the item is ordered and you're waiting on delivery, from the "manage orders screen" (I'm using a laptop), it shows the item and there is a column that lists something like "your order will be closed in 59 days 23 hours 31 minutes" What does that actually mean? For instance, if the time gets down to 2 days 1 hour 42 minutes, and I still haven't received the item, do I have to dispute the order before the clock runs out? or does it mean once the clock runs out, if I have received, then I should dispute the order? I've bought a ton of stuff, but I guess this is the first time I've noticed the clock getting close to running out and realized I dont' really know what happens if it does.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> I have an Ali procedural question, when the item is ordered and you're waiting on delivery, from the "manage orders screen" (I'm using a laptop), it shows the item and there is a column that lists something like "your order will be closed in 59 days 23 hours 31 minutes" What does that actually mean? For instance, if the time gets down to 2 days 1 hour 42 minutes, and I still haven't received the item, do I have to dispute the order before the clock runs out? or does it mean once the clock runs out, if I have received, then I should dispute the order? I've bought a ton of stuff, but I guess this is the first time I've noticed the clock getting close to running out and realized I dont' really know what happens if it does.


You can open a dispute 10 days after shipment of the product, may anything go wrong (e.g. tracking says "returned to sender" or the like).
The 59 days are AliExpress protection period, and an estimate of the max time your order should arrive. If it's not arrived after 59 days, assuming you did nothing but wait, AliX will automatically refund the order. So if the watch takes 2.5 months to arrive, you'll have a free watch.

Nicolas


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> I definitely wouldn't rely on an Oreo
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


That takes the biscuit 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mougino said:


> You can open a dispute 10 days after shipment of the product, may anything go wrong (e.g. tracking says "returned to sender" or the like).
> The 59 days are AliExpress protection period, and an estimate of the max time your order should arrive. If it's not arrived after 59 days, assuming you did nothing but wait, AliX will automatically refund the order. So if the watch takes 2.5 months to arrive, you'll have a free watch.
> 
> Nicolas


Are you sure about this? I had a watch that was returned back to seller. It took a long time for him to ship it again. Previously he would extend buyer protection but this time there were only 2 days left and he stopped responding. I contacted Ali support and they told me if the buyer protection runs out I cannot open dispute anymore and they immediately opened a dispute for me and contacted the seller by themselves.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> Are you sure about this? I had a watch that was returned back to seller. It took a long time for him to ship it again. Previously he would extend buyer protection but this time there were only 2 days left and he stopped responding. I contacted Ali support and they told me if the buyer protection runs out I cannot open dispute anymore and they immediately opened a dispute for me and contacted the seller by themselves.


I don't know... In my case I asked for full refund (the buyer protection was still on) and got it after 2 days. I then proceeded to make another order (the price had dropped a few $$). I wouldn't know how it works if seller ships twice on a same order.

Nicolas


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> I have an Ali procedural question, when the item is ordered and you're waiting on delivery, from the "manage orders screen" (I'm using a laptop), it shows the item and there is a column that lists something like "your order will be closed in 59 days 23 hours 31 minutes" What does that actually mean? For instance, if the time gets down to 2 days 1 hour 42 minutes, and I still haven't received the item, do I have to dispute the order before the clock runs out? or does it mean once the clock runs out, if I have received, then I should dispute the order? I've bought a ton of stuff, but I guess this is the first time I've noticed the clock getting close to running out and realized I dont' really know what happens if it does.


The Ali procedure goes as follows (tested a few times):
1. The 60 days clock must NEVER be exceeded. NEVER
2. Before it expires, in the last 3-4 days, request an extension of Protection period (let's say for another 15-20 days) from the seller. The seller MUST reply in 2 working days.
3. If the seller doesn't reply, or disagree with the extension, you MUST open a dispute for a full refund IN THE LAST DAY. Not before, not after. Then the procedure will go as usual: the seller must reply in 3 days, or the dispute will close in your favor. If the seller responds, but not satisfactory for you, you have the option to escalate the dispute to Ali, then they step in and make a decision, based on the facts/documents/e-mails/messages that the parts provide. That's why, when you ask the seller for full refund you must present all the possible evidence you have (tracking, messages between you and the seller etc)
4. Finally, if everything goes right, you will have your money back.


----------



## dwczinmb (May 28, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Who said they are? I'd tread carefully regarding the WR on these watches! But Parnis seem to be made well for the $$
> 
> Sent from my CPH1835 using Tapatalk


Well, when someone cites the increased WR in a recommendation, that leads me to believe that either the person isn't aware that they're not a legit rating OR that I'm unaware of a change.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Nice watch btw!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I think that watch was built back in the days when Swiss Made actually meant something! Manual Wind and 10ATM WR, as most dive watches then only needed to be 300ft or there abouts. Most Divers in those days never went below 100ft any way, the bezel is bi-directional and has no click, you basically stayed at whatever depth on the dive rope for ten minutes or whatever the dive tables said, so you did not move about as you were staring at it 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mougino said:


> I don't know... In my case I asked for full refund (the buyer protection was still on) and got it after 2 days. I then proceeded to make another order (the price had dropped a few $$). I wouldn't know how it works if seller ships twice on a same order.
> 
> Nicolas


I don't think it matters that he shipped it twice. It's just that you shouldn't let your 60 day buyer protection run out without opening a dispute. That's what Ali support told me. They will not automatically refund unless you open dispute and "win".


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Quint1980 said:


> I would take the WR claims with a grain of salt. I highly doubt any of these watches where ever tested. I thing if you have a screw down crown and back with properly lubed rubber gaskets in place those shoud probably be wr until 100m. The gamble would be the crystal, gasket, case construction probably. .. Its a matrer of tolerances.
> 
> I have had a bagelsport explorer 2 homage which I have used as my vacation watch for almost 7 years now and have done watersports etc with it no problem....You have to get lucky.
> 
> ...


I've gone surfing with various Loreo, Parnis, Nakzen, all with no issues. As long as the caseback states 100M or higher, it gets dunked.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> The Ali procedure goes as follows (tested a few times):
> 1. The 60 days clock must NEVER be exceeded. NEVER
> 2. Before it expires, in the last 3-4 days, request an extension of Protection period (let's say for another 15-20 days) from the seller. The seller MUST reply in 2 working days.
> 3. If the seller doesn't reply, or disagree with the extension, you MUST open a dispute for a full refund IN THE LAST DAY. Not before, not after. Then the procedure will go as usual: the seller must reply in 3 days, or the dispute will close in your favor. If the seller responds, but not satisfactory for you, you have the option to escalate the dispute to Ali, then they step in and make a decision, based on the facts/documents/e-mails/messages that the parts provide. That's why, when you ask the seller for full refund you must present all the possible evidence you have (tracking, messages between you and the seller etc)
> 4. Finally, if everything goes right, you will have your money back.


I do the same and everything goes fine.
I must add that your reputation is important if there is no "proof" (I don't have a clear example right now but many thing rely on your good faith). In that case, the dispute team will rule in your favor only if you bought many things before from ali, not that you must spend a lot, but that your number of order without dispute is far superior than number of order with dispute.
It may seem to be quite complicated compared to some customer service in the West but it's better than Gearbest customer service.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dwczinmb said:


> Well, when someone cites the increased WR in a recommendation, that leads me to believe that either the person isn't aware that they're not a legit rating OR that I'm unaware of a change.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Chinese watch manufacturers really do try to accurately rate Water Resistance. None of these watches is ISO 6425 "Divers" rated, but the 200M WR watches do have greater sealing than the 30M WR models. These are static ratings, and Chinese quality control isn't at Japanese levels, but the ratings are not meaningless. When a Chinese watch manufacturer places a rating on a watch, they may not have tested the same sample size as Citizen or Seiko, but they most likely have tested a few prototypes, and figured out which additional seals or features (screw down crown, screw down case back, etc.) are necessary to reach their goal.

When dealing with OEM watch manufacturers, increased water resistance ratings are usually an extra cost option. A customer can choose from a range of WR ratings, and each step comes with an incremental increase in pricing. Some watches may be available with 30M to 100M ratings, or a dive watch may be available in a range from 200M to 1000M. Obviously, none of these watches is going to be used for professional scuba diving, but a 200M watch is more likely to survive a season of surfing than a 30M "diver". Brand new, all these watches will probably survive a swim, but these rating often seem excessive because manufacturers know seals can deteriorate with use, age and prolonged exposure to sea water.

Obviously, a 200M Orient Mako is a safer bet than a 200M Parnis or Loreo, but all of them should survive taking a dip. Three year old Bligers or MG Orkinas would be questionable watches to submerse.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

https://www.watchitallabout.com/parnis-200m-diver-watch-review/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> https://www.watchitallabout.com/parnis-200m-diver-watch-review/
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wrongly states movement is clone of ETA 2836-2, despite lack of Day function. I assume this watch may have contained an ST2130, but the current model up for discussion is powered by a Miyota 8215. The Sea-Gull 28,000 movement adds $50 to $65 to the cost of production.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Just got my Diamond Selector and in case anyone is wondering, that Bliger sub does in fact have sapphire crystal |> I'm very happy with mine as I was obviously lucky to get one without issues.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Veda88 said:


> Did you buy it? I got this exact one. Awesome color. Date quickset broke after a week. I also don't like the clasp. The bezel had sharp points which get stuck in my clothing sometimes. It's also quite thick. I don't know if it's just my watch or if all tevise watches are like that, but I would not recommend. I have cheaper (automatic) watches I like better, so it's not just the price...


I will Get one, it's just that I bought three watches last months so going cold turkey at the moment. I have decided to go slightly up market than my usual budget and aim for a San Martin or Seagull, just to see if it's worth it. I will probably be suckered into some pre used watch before then!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> I have decided to go slightly up market than my usual budget and aim for a San Martin or Seagull, just to see if it's worth it. I will probably be suckered into some pre used watch before then!


I'm currently considering doing the same, after having bought most of the well known £40-£60 watches from Ali. I'm thinking of going for this one.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qQFoKwz









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm currently considering doing the same, after having bought most of the well known £40-£60 watches from Ali. I'm thinking of going for this one.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qQFoKwz
> 
> ...


Congrats, that's the natural course


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rista said:


> Just got my Diamond Selector and in case anyone is wondering, that Bliger sub does in fact have sapphire crystal |> I'm very happy with mine as I was obviously lucky to get one without issues.


After going at it for a while with some sandpaper and a file to finish what was missed at the factory mine is decent now too. I will swap out the dial for something else.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm currently considering doing the same, after having bought most of the well known £40-£60 watches from Ali. I'm thinking of going for this one.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qQFoKwz
> 
> ...


I say go for it. I am considering buying another model from them. This watch is the best bang for buck watch I can think of. It is really far beyond the level of quality compared to the bliger and corgeut I have.

Wearing it now! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

got the blue one:









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> got the blue one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks great. I can't decide between the blue and black though. Could you do a lume shot please?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> looks great. I can't decide between the blue and black though. Could you do a lume shot please?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


How many blue do you have in your current collection?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> How many blue do you have in your current collection?


Good point... Not many. Thanks for the help 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> looks great. I can't decide between the blue and black though. Could you do a lume shot please?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Go for the blue. I'm still undecided between this one and a Sharkey on taobao (it's only ¥ 728)
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...16629706035.43.237a346a4EkwNq&id=585627440003


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'm still undecided between this one and a Sharkey on taobao (it's only ¥ 728)
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...16629706035.43.237a346a4EkwNq&id=585627440003


Hmmm.. Noice! 

[edit] available at $159 at www.heimdallr.watch if that helps


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just ordered the San Martin SN001 now 

Got it for £128 after the discounts. So including Quidco it'll workout to about £122 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

The lume is a big step up from any Parnis (even the 200 dollar Black Bay with 9015!), Bliger, Corgeut, Debert or most other sub 100 dollar ali watches. It is however still not at the level of my Tudor Black Bay. The ones that are though, are my recently received 62MAS from San Martin, which is perhaps even slightly nicer than the Tiger Sharks (only no steel bracelet) and my Merkur V2 Tuna. These already charge brightly with incandescent light, so with just wearing them they usually already charge enough to last the night.

The Tiger Sharks is awesome though, super nice case, wears pretty flat, really hugs the wrist, awesome dial, really nothing serious to complain about.

Lume comparison shot, which I already posted a few pages back:








Left to right the Merkur Tuna, San Martin 65, San Martin tiger Sharks, an overlumed Corgeut Black Bay gmt.

The 62MAS is just as bright and long lasting as the Merkur. Beware though that there are some circling around with mineral glass. When it is cheaper than another, this is probably the reason, so best always first ask the seller.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> looks great. I can't decide between the blue and black though. Could you do a lume shot please?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Lume shot above, and here's another, and a comparison shot of the black and blue. I think there isn't a bad choice there, they're both gorgeous!


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Lume shot above, and here's another, and a comparison shot of the black and blue. I think there isn't a bad choice there, they're both gorgeous!
> View attachment 13813581
> View attachment 13813577
> View attachment 13813579


they look pretty good. i just wouldn't be able to wear a watch with "tiger sharks" on the dial. it sounds so juvenile.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

And the black and blue together... As you can see, when the light is even the least less bright as daylight or strong artificial light, they both look like they're black...







One more of the black, it's really hard to get a shot of it with the right colours of how it looks in rel life...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> they look pretty good. i just wouldn't be able to wear a watch with "tiger sharks" on the dial. it sounds so juvenile.


I'm glad English isn't my native language then, it doesn't sound juvenile to me at all.

Besides, a sterile dial could be just a few clicks away...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Wat...Mingzhu-DG2813-3804-movement/32826808873.html

Not for this movement though, so will need some modding to shoehorn in to it...


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Is there a link to a video or a description for how to calibrate Diamond selector ii, without diamonds?
I can't get mine to work correctly. On a Mondaine with sapphire, it doesn't lit at all. Or a Casio Gw 1100 for that matter.
I must be doing something wrong. 



Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> After going at it for a while with some sandpaper and a file to finish what was missed at the factory mine is decent now too. I will swap out the dial for something else.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Mine was pretty good out of the box. I also have a Tisell sub which is basically the same watch but with Miyota 9015 and better finishing overall but I still kinda enjoy wearing the Bliger more now. Not just for the fact that it cost me 6 times less but also that it has a nicer case design. I've learned that the overall design is more important to me than finishing quality as long as the quality is at least decent.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Is there a link to a video or a description for how to calibrate Diamond selector ii, without diamonds?
> I can't get mine to work correctly. On a Mondaine with sapphire, it doesn't lit at all. Or a Casio Gw 1100 for that matter.
> I must be doing something wrong.


You must wait until it is warmed up. There are two separate led lights in the middle, one for the battery condition, the other says " lamp on ready ok" and this lights up after half a minute or so.

Then you turn the VOLUME knob to click and turn it until you see the led bar respond. These leds finally all need to be off, but just about. So first go up until the bar lights a few leds, then turn it back down until the last green led is just off.

Then gently push the little pin under the rubber cap straight on to the glass.

The result this gives should be compared between a few watches, preferrably amongst which one is certainly sapphire. You should see a clear difference between sapphire or mineral glass straight away.

If not, then it needs to be calibrated. Even if you don't have a real diamond, if you have real sapphire you should see at least 8 on the mons scale, but not 10. When this does not happen then turn the little adjustment trimmer inside the hole next to the two leds (battery and ready ok led), this can be trimmed with a medium size flat screwdriver. Turning counter clockwise will up the outcome, turning it clockwise will lower the outcome.

If all above fails, chances are it is dead.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I have modified mine. Actually, I have two, one at work, one at home. The first one I bought had nice mellow red leds, but the last one had very aggressive leds that literally hurt my eyes.

I've replaced them for nice mellow green leds, and I've removed the irritating beeper, and I've swapped the cheap trimmer, for a really good quality with phillips head trimmer. This one makes trimming it much more precise and secure.

I must add that any trimming will depend highly on the surrounding temperature and how long the device is turned on. You can't expect super high precision of such a cheap tool I guess. However, if you keep reference pieces present and trim the large knob correctly you can determine material differences good enough, that is sapphire zirconium, diamond. The difference between mineral and those very hard crystals is so great, it is at least 7 or 8 leds apart, even when the piece is not precisely adjusted at all.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> looks great. I can't decide between the blue and black though. Could you do a lume shot please?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


This is how it looks in the dark after charging with a flashlight. Its pretty good and mine even works all night when not deliberately charged. The lumed bezel insert looks really cool too!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rista said:


> Mine was pretty good out of the box. I also have a Tisell sub which is basically the same watch but with Miyota 9015 and better finishing overall but I still kinda enjoy wearing the Bliger more now. Not just for the fact that it cost me 6 times less but also that it has a nicer case design. I've learned that the overall design is more important to me than finishing quality as long as the quality is at least decent.


Interesting. If you compare them side by side would you say the Tisell sub uses the same case and bracelet as the Bliger just maybe stricter quality control?

Regarding the Bliger you cant really complain for the money, especially if you get a good one that was decently put together.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> I'm glad English isn't my native language then, it doesn't sound juvenile to me at all.
> 
> Besides, a sterile dial could be just a few clicks away...
> 
> ...


Do you know what the dial size is for the tiger sharks? If it is the standard seiko 28.5mm then Dagaz watch offer some really nice dials and hands to mod...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> And the black and blue together... As you can see, when the light is even the least less bright as daylight or strong artificial light, they both look like they're black...
> View attachment 13813597
> 
> One more of the black, it's really hard to get a shot of it with the right colours of how it looks in rel life...
> View attachment 13813593


Cool to see the blue and black together! 

I agree its really hard to capture the color in the pictures. The blue can go from pale blue to super dark blue depending on the light and angle. Also the lume color is difficult to catch as it tends to appear much more yellow in pictures. In real life its more creamy.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Do you know what the dial size is for the tiger sharks? If it is the standard seiko 28.5mm then Dagaz watch offer some really nice dials and hands to mod...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


It fits the nh35 like a glove, so must be same as any SKX.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> You must wait until it is warmed up. There are two separate led lights in the middle, one for the battery condition, the other says " lamp on ready ok" and this lights up after half a minute or so.
> 
> Then you turn the VOLUME knob to click and turn it until you see the led bar respond. These leds finally all need to be off, but just about. So first go up until the bar lights a few leds, then turn it back down until the last green led is just off.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot, man. I manage to calibrate it. I didn't know about the trimmer. Works like a charm now, and the difference between sapphire and mineral is indeed huge.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I see the Merkur branded watches are now on Ali, at very good prices:

6105:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/610...atic-wrist-watch-Mens-Turtle/32965721201.html

Tuna:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Mer...-Ocean-Master-Skull-Military/32968895562.html

The 6105 in particular is an EXTREMELY good deal. I rate it as higher quality than a Tiger Sharks, it's just that I subjectively prefer the design of the Tiger Sharks (and it comes with a great bracelet) so I wear it more.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Interesting. If you compare them side by side would you say the Tisell sub uses the same case and bracelet as the Bliger just maybe stricter quality control?
> 
> Regarding the Bliger you cant really complain for the money, especially if you get a good one that was decently put together.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Tisell uses a very different case. This is mainly why I like the Bliger as it is more Rolex like with wider lugs and more angular case. Tisell's lugs are too round and overpolished. There is no question if Tisell is the better watch overall though. It has nicer dial/applied indices and just feels better quality. Of course the movement is miles better as well and it comes regulated. I just like that I can get a similar looking watch with ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal and the reliable Miyota movement for only $65.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ED209 said:


> I see the Merkur branded watches are now on Ali, at very good prices:
> 
> 6105:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/610...atic-wrist-watch-Mens-Turtle/32965721201.html
> ...


Nice shop. Great watches and good prices.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ED209 said:


> I see the Merkur branded watches are now on Ali, at very good prices:
> 
> 6105:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/610...atic-wrist-watch-Mens-Turtle/32965721201.html
> ...


Holy crap, that's a really good deal there! These watches tick the same boxes as San Martin, but just with some minor details a bit further perfected! The lume is definitely the best I've seen so far in this class.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I hadn't seen the *Sharkey SKX007* before. Sharkey built an NH35, sapphire, C3 Super Luminova, ISO 6425 rated diver's watch for $149.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Sharkey Trident $159.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Nice shop. Great watches and good prices.


They also sell nh35 & nh36 movements for less than £25


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> The Ali procedure goes as follows (tested a few times):
> 1. The 60 days clock must NEVER be exceeded. NEVER
> 2. Before it expires, in the last 3-4 days, request an extension of Protection period (let's say for another 15-20 days) from the seller. The seller MUST reply in 2 working days.
> 3. If the seller doesn't reply, or disagree with the extension, you MUST open a dispute for a full refund IN THE LAST DAY. Not before, not after. Then the procedure will go as usual: the seller must reply in 3 days, or the dispute will close in your favor. If the seller responds, but not satisfactory for you, you have the option to escalate the dispute to Ali, then they step in and make a decision, based on the facts/documents/e-mails/messages that the parts provide. That's why, when you ask the seller for full refund you must present all the possible evidence you have (tracking, messages between you and the seller etc)
> 4. Finally, if everything goes right, you will have your money back.


Thanks for explaining, I'm glad I asked because my assumptions were wrong. I've never had an issue so far, but it sounds like this means that if it never shows up and I wait past the 60 days, I'm SOL, right? Oh, and whats the reason that I can't open a dispute before the very last day - just that I have no grounds for disputing? Honestly, I don't watch these orders that closely that I'm likely to catch them in the 24 hour period before they expire. I probably would if I was waiting for a $400 San Martin or something, but for the Corgeut, yeah I knew it was taking awhile, and after the first month went by I checked the tracking status...probably once a week maybe. It showed up, I dunno, maybe like a week before the time expired, but I didn't realize at the time what it meant if the time had expired. I'm gonna have to up my game for bigger items, but probably just risk it for the small things like watch tools, diamond selector etc. At least I know now.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I use a Chrome extension which aside from having some useful features such as price tracking, it also shows a notification when buyer protection is about to expire.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There seems to be a new line of 0mega chronograph homages on AliX. They are all pictured with a sterile face --> there's a small chance they could be repl¡cas, one will have to buy to be sure.

€ 75,71 | Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel Strap bracelet black Rotating bezel date O-5
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNrTJG0t









€ 75,71 | Chronograph SEA watch luminous hands 44mm steel Strap bracelet japan miyota quartz movement top black Rotating bezel date O-2 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b0bOWqBX









€ 75,71 | Chronograph watch luminous hands 40mm japan VKmiyota quartz black dial date steel Strap bracelet black Rotating bezel O-3
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cL0vcId









€ 75,71 | quartz wristwatch Chronograph watch luminous hands 40mm japan miyota quartz steel Strap bracelet black Rotating bezel date O-7 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cqSVlQW9









Etc.
Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> There seems to be a new line of 0mega chronograph homages on AliX. They are all pictured with a sterile face --> there's a small chance they could be repl¡cas, one will have to buy to be sure.
> 
> € 75,71 | Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel Strap bracelet black Rotating bezel date O-5
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNrTJG0t
> ...


They look nice! I have been looking for a decent sub $100,- quartz chrono... I wonder if they are really sterile though..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It is a legit shop, I've bought my Corgeut GMT from them. It would highly surprise me if these are covered up replicas. The advert also says in red text that they are sterile.

VK movement is pretty nice! I'd really recommend these as nice chronograph reliable bangers!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Dom M511 Quartz watch ~25$


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> It is a legit shop, I've bought my Corgeut GMT from them. It would highly surprise me if these are covered up replicas. The advert also says in red text that they are sterile.
> 
> VK movement is pretty nice! I'd really recommend these as nice chronograph reliable bangers!


Oh no, you might have just convinced me! I was planning on not buying anything watch related for a while but the speedmaster got me tempted now!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Oh no, you might have just convinced me! I was planning on not buying anything watch related for a while but the speedmaster got me tempted now!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Same here


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> It is a legit shop, I've bought my Corgeut GMT from them. It would highly surprise me if these are covered up replicas. The advert also says in red text that they are sterile.
> 
> VK movement is pretty nice! I'd really recommend these as nice chronograph reliable bangers!


Incidentally... What are your thoughts on the Black Bay GMT ? I've been eyeing it for a while...

Nicolas


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> There seems to be a new line of 0mega chronograph homages on AliX. They are all pictured with a sterile face --> there's a small chance they could be repl¡cas, one will have to buy to be sure.
> 
> € 75,71 | Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel Strap bracelet black Rotating bezel date O-5
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNrTJG0t
> ...


These look interesting and at good prices too. When you zoom in on the pics some of the finishing around the lugs looks a little rough though, but it might just be fingerprints and lousy photography skills.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> I have modified mine. Actually, I have two, one at work, one at home. The first one I bought had nice mellow red leds, but the last one had very aggressive leds that literally hurt my eyes.
> 
> I've replaced them for nice mellow green leds, and I've removed the irritating beeper, and I've swapped the cheap trimmer, for a really good quality with phillips head trimmer. This one makes trimming it much more precise and secure.
> 
> ...


There is another way to identify sapphire or mineral glass. Touch your nose to the glass. Sapphire is always cold, and mineral glass is warm.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> These look interesting and at good prices too. When you zoom in on the pics some of the finishing around the lugs looks a little rough though, but it might just be fingerprints and lousy photography skills.


I noticed the painting on the panda dial looked very rough at the edges...

I would like a panda dial as I dont have anything like it yet but the safest bet would probably be the plain black speedmaster...










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

The same watches are popping up on ebay 5 euros cheaper!

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183634899684

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> The same watches are popping up on ebay 5 euros cheaper!
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/183634899684
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Oh nevermind, I didnt notice the extra shipping charge! Ali is still cheaper.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ordered a Speedmaster Moon Watch for the troops. Reminder: Chinese New Year and its 2-week frozen shipments is approaching fast!

Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's some of the lovely new watches available from the new Merkur Store on Ali that caught my eye.

£116.48 Sharkey SKX007 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjGpeJqh

£124.30 Merkur Turtle https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/buw2mZvP

£108.66 Flieger Pilot https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/xCKsMEd

£186.83 Gustav Becker St1901 Chronograph https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bEegZAvb









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Ordered a Speedmaster Moon Watch for the troops. Reminder: Chinese New Year and its 2-week frozen shipments is approaching fast!
> 
> Nicolas


Thank you for your service and bravery! We await your report!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> £124.30 Merkur Tuna https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/buw2mZvP


That's a Turtle, not a Tuna.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> That's a Turtle, not a Tuna.


I just copied it over from the listings. That's what it says on there.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I just copied it over from the listings. That's what it says on there.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


It actually says both


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> It actually says both


Oh yeah, I didn't even see that at the end. I just copied the forest bit  I've changed it to turtle on the original post now anyway

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone have both the San Martin SN001 and Sharkey SKX007, that could do a quick review/compassion between the two?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Ordered a Speedmaster Moon Watch for the troops. Reminder: Chinese New Year and its 2-week frozen shipments is approaching fast!
> 
> Nicolas


You're the man mougino! Take one for the team!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Oh my....

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...63-Flieger-Serve-the/4710019_32967458770.html

And this:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ieger-exibition-42MM/4710019_32967458760.html

I have bought that 1963 in pre owned condition for a lot more cash than this costs new!!

There are even Sea-Gull tourbillons on there for amazingly low prices!! Example:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ens-Luxury-Business1/4710019_32968161991.html


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered this thing a few days ago for 11 euro ... reviews looked pretty positive, we'll see if it suits my purpose.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Sharkey Trident $159.


Tjcdas, do you have a link for this? 
I can't seem to find it on Alix.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Tjcdas, do you have a link for this?
> I can't seem to find it on Alix.


I don't think they're on AliX, I noticed the price on heimdallr.watch a few posts above Tjcdas: https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...are_pid=47950201&share_fid=13788&share_type=t

[quote name="Ale De Alis" post=47950065]I'm still undecided between this one and a Sharkey on taobao (it's only ¥ 728)
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...16629706035.43.237a346a4EkwNq&id=585627440003[/QUOTE]

Hmmm.. Noice! 

[edit] available at $159 at www.heimdallr.watch if that helps


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me if this is a homage to something:










Link: 42mm parnis yellow golden dial Leather strap Complete Calendar Sapphire Crystal 2017 Newest Automatic mechanical men's Watch-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's some of the lovely new watches available from the new Merkur Store on Ali that caught my eye.
> 
> £116.48 Sharkey SKX007 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjGpeJqh
> 
> ...


I have that flieger. I was going to post that I don't especially rate it, but I can't give any reason why - personal taste and the much better spec on the 6105 probably. It's big and thick. The lume is great (like all of these) and the blue (presumably some kind of coating) hands are nice. Mine might have a little issue with the stem.

I'm pretty sure it has a NH35 not a seagull, though. And the photo on the listing shows an nh35.

This looks like exactly the same seller as I used on eBay because he also has those killer deals on 1963 chronos.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> Oh my....
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...63-Flieger-Serve-the/4710019_32967458770.html
> 
> ...


According to the people over in F72, any of these 1963's with display backs are not genuine Sea-Gull factory produced watches, and they are reproductions produced in Southern China (Guangdong Province) under special orders from Sea-Gull distributors like SG Hong Kong. While they do use real Sea-Gull movements, their QC may not be up to Tianjin factory standards.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> According to the people over in F72, any of these 1963's with display backs are not genuine Sea-Gull factory produced watches, and they are reproductions produced in Southern China (Guangdong Province) under special orders from Sea-Gull distributors like SG Hong Kong. While they do use real Sea-Gull movements, their QC may not be up to Tianjin factory standards.


I know, I've read an article on it from someone who visited the factories and lined them all up, included all the pics of the factories and the conclusion was they may not be made by Sea-Gull, but the re-issue isn't exactly the real deal either and neither of these watches are of a clear lesser quality, they're actually really nice, and of a more modern size that also suits my wrist a bit better. Give what they cost, they are good enough value not to complain and if you are hung up on the genuine 1963, then it better be one that really is from 1963.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> There seems to be a new line of 0mega chronograph homages on AliX. They are all pictured with a sterile face --> there's a small chance they could be repl¡cas, one will have to buy to be sure.
> 
> € 75,71 | Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel Strap bracelet black Rotating bezel date O-5
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNrTJG0t
> ...


My best guess would be that there is a 90% chance these will come with Omega branding. It's unusual that there's absolutely no logo or text, and these were most likely just Photoshopped off a replica.

If you check out this photo, you can see the Smudge tool has been used between the 12H and 1H markers.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> My best guess would be that there is a 90% chance these will come with Omega branding. It's unusual that there's absolutely no logo or text, and these were most likely just Photoshopped off a replica.
> 
> If you check out this photo, you can see the Smudge tool has been used between the 12H and 1H markers.


Could just as well be a reflection. I don't see it. Judging from the other pics, there are some with a view at the caseback, and I can't see how they've photoshopped off the whole engraving and text and replaced it by a perfect reflection of the background.

I'm at 99% sure sterile!








Also, these scammers NEVER, I tell you NEVER sell legit watches mixed with scams, they either do the one or the other. I've bought a Corgeut from this shop, and it was a Corgeut.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Also here on the clasp, I can see wiping marks, that are not straight, and they're not interrupted at all where the Omega logo and name engravings would normally be...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> I know, I've read an article on it from someone who visited the factories and lined them all up, included all the pics of the factories and the conclusion was they may not be made by Sea-Gull, but the re-issue isn't exactly the real deal either and neither of these watches are of a clear lesser quality, they're actually really nice, and of a more modern size that also suits my wrist a bit better. Give what they cost, they are good enough value not to complain and if you are hung up on the genuine 1963, then it better be one that really is from 1963.





ED209 said:


> I have that flieger. I was going to post that I don't especially rate it, but I can't give any reason why - personal taste and the much better spec on the 6105 probably. It's big and thick. The lume is great (like all of these) and the blue (presumably some kind of coating) hands are nice. Mine might have a little issue with the stem.
> 
> I'm pretty sure it has a NH35 not a seagull, though. And the photo on the listing shows an nh35.
> 
> This looks like exactly the same seller as I used on eBay because he also has those killer deals on 1963 chronos.


Is the seller givegold by any chance?

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=537579755655









Price for Taobao's registered users ¥ 1055


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> My best guess would be that there is a 90% chance these will come with Omega branding. It's unusual that there's absolutely no logo or text, and these were most likely just Photoshopped off a replica.
> 
> If you check out this photo, you can see the Smudge tool has been used between the 12H and 1H markers.


It's been my experience that if you ask them about the dial print, sellers will tell you. If they think you want a replica, they'll tell you that it has the fake labeling because they think that's what you want to hear.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's been my experience that if you ask them about the dial print, sellers will tell you. If they think you want a replica, they'll tell you that it has the fake labeling because they think that's what you want to hear.


Most of the time that's true, and they don't want to get reported for sending an unexpected fake. As for the back photos, I wasn't claiming they were doctoring Omega pictures, just that they were removing their fake branding. The finish shown on the lugs leads me to believe the pictures are of the Chinese made version. That could very well be the actual caseback, which doesn't preclude the dial having an Omega logo. This is a quartz homage or replica, and wouldn't need a carved caseback. Likewise, the clasp may or may not be branded, but if I had Photoshopped out a logo, I could make it look that good.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It's barely worth discussing, if it is a fake you'll get your money back as there's a strict policy against it on Aliexpress. I have experience with this receiving an unexpected replica. From these experiences I've developed a nose for these practises and I tell you if this one is, it is a whole new level of selling these under the radar on Aliexpress, hence it would highly surprise me.


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

FattMatt said:


> View attachment 13797381
> 
> 
> Not everyone's cup of tea £23
> ...


Does anyone have one of these divers? I'd actually been considering a pink dial recently just for fun. I think it would be a good summer watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> It's barely worth discussing, if it is a fake you'll get your money back as there's a strict policy against it on Aliexpress. I have experience with this receiving an unexpected replica. From these experiences I've developed a nose for these practises and I tell you if this one is, it is a whole new level of selling these under the radar on Aliexpress, hence it would highly surprise me.


Agreed, store seems legit fyi they already shipped my order, if all goes well we'll have the answer to this discussion in a few weeks.

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Agreed, store seems legit fyi they already shipped my order, if all goes well we'll have the answer to this discussion in a few weeks.
> 
> Nicolas


I bought a Corgeut Black Bay from that very store last November and they sent the same watch I ordered, no gripes. In fact it was the quickest delivery I have got from AliX (12 days flat) till date. Usually takes 20-30 days for a shipment to reach me here in India. Communication from this store was also very nice.

Will be interesting to see how that Speedy homage turns out to be! Do keep us updated my friend.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Opened the back of my Peter Lee sub to see what kind of movement is inside. Looks like a 2813 variant but there is this... "logo" under the balance wheel :think:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

There was a discussion of Submariner homages a few pages back with Loreo, Parnis, Starking, Bliger and MG Orkina divers. I ran across these Pagani Design divers that seem to fit the category.

*Pagani Design PD-1639* 43mm, mineral crystal, Miyota 8215, 100m WR - Under $60










*Pagani Design PD-1632* 46mm, mineral crystal, Dixmont 2813, 30m WR - Under $60


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> Does anyone have one of these divers? I'd actually been considering a pink dial recently just for fun. I think it would be a good summer watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't have one, but they do seem to have some sort of stainless steel case (304L?), instead of a cheap alloy case that is common in the price range. The movement is a 17 jewel, Tongji automatic, expect about 30 hrs PR fully wound. The Tevise T801 is rated 30m WR, so don't take it swimming. I like the wide pallet of color choices, and this one is unique AFAIK.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

In reference to the Speedy homage, I looked at the ebay listing of the watch that was posted a few pages back. On ebay you are able to zoom in and look at the details in finer detail than Ali. I recognise that this is a cheap watch, but the case finish looks rough all over and the dial looks like it has bleeding issues in several areas. I'm guessing the photographer is not a watch guy because it looks hairier than Chewbacca.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Techme said:


> In reference to the Speedy homage, I looked at the ebay listing of the watch that was posted a few pages back. On ebay you are able to zoom in and look at the details in finer detail than Ali. I recognise that this is a cheap watch, but the case finish looks rough all over and the dial looks like it has bleeding issues in several areas. I'm guessing the photographer is not a watch guy because it looks hairier than Chewbacca.


Well, at least confirms 100% that this is not a replica in disguise.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/46mm-Corge...h=item1a716c28ca:g:xAMAAOSwZ-9cQetM:rk:1:pf:0

Let's just await the arrival of it with Nicolas and see what real life pictures of it look like.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> 1. Wrong second hand


I've just spotted this set:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/SUPER-LUME...596775?hash=item1c7cf63de7:g:CcoAAOSwdzVXn1Wx

Which is the exact correct style. The hours and minutes hand will slide right on, only the seconds hand will need to be pinched in two directions to fit snugly, but that would not be too hard for those that own good magnification and a precision cutter.

The NH35 is 0.20mm and the 2824 is 0.25mm

I've modded this a few times, if you place the seconds hand on a flat surface, and pinch once in in the length direction of the hand, then at 90 degrees a bit further up, the tube will be squared, which will provide good clamping force on the pin of the movement.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just come across this whilst browsing... It seems like a good deal for the price. The Spectre poster recreation though 

£11.03 Sinobi SW07 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cFxGcav7









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Let's just await the arrival of it with Nicolas and see what real life pictures of it look like.


In the words of A-Ha (approximately):


> count on me
> count me on
> watch will come in a day or two


(ok they may be a tad optimistic on the delays)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> Brightling007 said:
> 
> 
> > It's barely worth discussing, if it is a fake you'll get your money back as there's a strict policy against it on Aliexpress. I have experience with this receiving an unexpected replica. From these experiences I've developed a nose for these practises and I tell you if this one is, it is a whole new level of selling these under the radar on Aliexpress, hence it would highly surprise me.
> ...


I messaged the seller, and he confirmed it's a sterile dial, without any logo. So now I'll definitely consider picking one up, too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't have one, but they do seem to have some sort of stainless steel case (304L?), instead of a cheap alloy case that is common in the price range. The movement is a 17 jewel, Tongji automatic, expect about 30 hrs PR fully wound. The Tevise T801 is rated 30m WR, so don't take it swimming. I like the wide pallet of color choices, and this one is unique AFAIK.


Just to note out of my experience with one, after owning it for about 2 months. I wore it about 5 days a week, always had to hand-wind it because the rotor is very light and can't rotate. The crown was ruined from the daily hand-winding and simply fell off and has to be replaced. You can get the watch for something less than 20 euros and is very good for the money - you need about 50 euros to get something better, so it's up to you. When I replace the crown it will probably be more robust with some threadlocker in place. Also, even though there is space on the stem for an o-ring, there was none and the gasket seemed to have no grease on it so I will also improve it's water resistance as well (I would not go swimming with it anyhow).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just come across this whilst browsing... It seems like a good deal for the price. The Spectre poster recreation though
> 
> £11.03 Sinobi SW07 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cFxGcav7


Ordered one of these in the end. Couldn't resist trying it out at this price. Even if the watch isn't the best I've at least got 2 straps out of it. If it was just the straps, at this price that'd good 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> There was a discussion of Submariner homages a few pages back with Loreo, Parnis, Starking, Bliger and MG Orkina divers. I ran across these Pagani Design divers that seem to fit the category.
> 
> *Pagani Design PD-1639* 43mm, mineral crystal, Miyota 8215, 100m WR - Under $60
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. 
It was me. Is this Pagani better than Loreo at $60?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's some of the lovely new watches available from the new Merkur Store on Ali that caught my eye.
> 
> £116.48 Sharkey SKX007 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjGpeJqh
> 
> ...


Oh what a beauty.
I consider buying SKX007


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone know if this is an homage of something?
PARNIS Military Sapphire Crystal 21 jewels Miyota Automatic Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bB2pt8wz








I'm digging it 

Nicolas


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ED209 said:


> I have that flieger. I was going to post that I don't especially rate it, but I can't give any reason why - personal taste and the much better spec on the 6105 probably. It's big and thick. The lume is great (like all of these) and the blue (presumably some kind of coating) hands are nice. *Mine might have a little issue with the stem.*
> 
> I'm pretty sure it has a NH35 not a seagull, though. And the photo on the listing shows an nh35.
> 
> This looks like exactly the same seller as I used on eBay because he also has those killer deals on 1963 chronos.


OK, I've opened it now and actually what is happening is the watch is moving around in the case. There is a movement holder that is tight in the case diameter-wise but which doesn't hold the movement tight up against the bezel - there is just a bit of play when operating the crown that can be seen more than felt because the minute track is a full circle that wanders off concentric with the case.

This is actually pretty poor, more what you expect in a Parnis or something (lume aside). I think it isn't an especially good deal at the price...better to buy a second 6105 as back-up IMO!


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

bushu16 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> It was me. Is this Pagani better than Loreo at $60?


The experience I had with Loreo, would suggest that the Pagani is a better deal. The Loreo says sapphire, but I've not tested it. Miyota is a reliable movement. I'm wearing my Loreo today, it's a beater that I would not recommend, but it remains in my collection and gets wrist time.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> It was me. Is this Pagani better than Loreo at $60?


Well the Loreo has sapphire crystal and is slightly smaller. Other than that, I think they're pretty much the same.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mtech said:


> The experience I had with Loreo, would suggest that the Pagani is a better deal. The Loreo says sapphire, but I've not tested it. Miyota is a reliable movement. I'm wearing my Loreo today, it's a beater that I would not recommend, but it remains in my collection and gets wrist time.


Thanks. 
Can you please share some more insight on cons of it.
Pagani claims to be 30 mtr WR whereas, Loreo claims 200mtr.
(Legitimacy is ofcourse a question but 200 vs 30)
That's my pro for Loreo


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Well the Loreo has sapphire crystal and is slightly smaller. Other than that, I think they're pretty much the same.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I am looking for 40mm dis. How much is it exactly?


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

bushu16 said:


> Thanks.
> Can you please share some more insight on cons of it.


Movement failure at 10 months of use. Seller on Ali Ex would not provide me their return address for repair, and then suggested that 10 months of use was enough? Bezel click pin sheared off, now I have the bezel locked in place - no turning. The crown threads are not going to last much longer. I replaced the movement myself, my cost was $35 CAD. My total investment, just dollars and not my time makes this watch a horrible value. Get a Orient or Seiko, pay more up front but enjoy the quality they offer.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ED209 said:


> OK, I've opened it now and actually what is happening is the watch is moving around in the case. There is a movement holder that is tight in the case diameter-wise but which doesn't hold the movement tight up against the bezel - there is just a bit of play when operating the crown that can be seen more than felt because the minute track is a full circle that wanders off concentric with the case.
> 
> This is actually pretty poor, more what you expect in a Parnis or something (lume aside). I think it isn't an especially good deal at the price...better to buy a second 6105 as back-up IMO!


It shouldn't be, none of the Merkur/SanMartin/Sharkey watches I have suffer from this problem.. What kind of fixation does this movement have? Can you shoot us a pic?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> I am looking for 40mm dis. How much is it exactly?


Here's the exact measurements.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Mtech said:


> Movement failure at 10 months of use. Seller on Ali Ex would not provide me their return address for repair, and then suggested that 10 months of use was enough? Bezel click pin sheared off, now I have the bezel locked in place - no turning. The crown threads are not going to last much longer. I replaced the movement myself, my cost was $35 CAD. My total investment, just dollars and not my time makes this watch a horrible value. Get a Orient or Seiko, pay more up front but enjoy the quality they offer.


Ah... that sounds terrible!



No1VIPER said:


> Here's the exact measurements.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, much appreciate your efforts!


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

After a long wait... pulled the trigger for Cadisen Diamond Sapphire C8097 at $106 (including discount coupon)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> After a long wait... pulled the trigger for Cadisen Diamond Sapphire C8097 at $106 (including discount coupon)


You won't regret it. It's a beautiful watch.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Most of the time that's true, and they don't want to get reported for sending an unexpected fake. As for the back photos, I wasn't claiming they were doctoring Omega pictures, just that they were removing their fake branding. The finish shown on the lugs leads me to believe the pictures are of the Chinese made version. That could very well be the actual caseback, which doesn't preclude the dial having an Omega logo. This is a quartz homage or replica, and wouldn't need a carved caseback. Likewise, the clasp may or may not be branded, but if I had Photoshopped out a logo, I could make it look that good.


Reading these comments, I guess I'm slow to catch on, but you're saying that these Chinese homage watches like Parnis, Corgeut, Bliger are the same watches that are being sold on the replica websites?, they just Omega or Tudor or whatever to the dial? The reason I'm asking is I'm still looking for a sterile Explorer homage - I was set to get the Bliger but then I heard some comments about Bliger's with issues just like the Corgeuts. If I could find a Seiko or Orient Explorer homage, I would go that way, but although they have some 3-6-9 type watches they don't have that Explorer look. The other thing is the Parnis and Bliger spec's are a little bigger, specifically the thickness and I prefer thinner watches. I was looking on some replica sites and they list 39 mm, and 12 mm thick (Bliger is 40 mm and 14 mm). So I've been looking for where the replica guys are getting their 12 mm thick watch, maybe I could get a sterile version but I can't find it. I couldn't find a San Martin or Merkur explorer homage, there isn't one is there? I would really like to find an older 36 mm type Explorer homage. If anyone stumbles on to one, sing out.


----------



## Pneuma (Feb 23, 2012)

Greggg3 said:


> Reading these comments, I guess I'm slow to catch on, but you're saying that these Chinese homage watches like Parnis, Corgeut, Bliger are the same watches that are being sold on the replica websites?, they just Omega or Tudor or whatever to the dial? The reason I'm asking is I'm still looking for a sterile Explorer homage - I was set to get the Bliger but then I heard some comments about Bliger's with issues just like the Corgeuts. If I could find a Seiko or Orient Explorer homage, I would go that way, but although they have some 3-6-9 type watches they don't have that Explorer look. The other thing is the Parnis and Bliger spec's are a little bigger, specifically the thickness and I prefer thinner watches. I was looking on some replica sites and they list 39 mm, and 12 mm thick (Bliger is 40 mm and 14 mm). So I've been looking for where the replica guys are getting their 12 mm thick watch, maybe I could get a sterile version but I can't find it. I couldn't find a San Martin or Merkur explorer homage, there isn't one is there? I would really like to find an older 36 mm type Explorer homage. If anyone stumbles on to one, sing out.


How about this?
https://www.timefactors.com/prs25new36mm.htm


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just made my last purchases of the sale. I got 10 new straps... A mixture of leather and perlon. 5 leather, 5 Perlon, and a mixture of colours.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks like San Martin have upped their game with a fifty bar watch

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...657.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.11be2e0eQfDB4H


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

@No1Viper, the straps I got from Hengrc were pretty good. Let us know what the ones you got are like.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

mougino said:


> Anyone know if this is an homage of something?
> PARNIS Military Sapphire Crystal 21 jewels Miyota Automatic Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bB2pt8wz
> 
> ...


It look pretty much like a Panerai Radiomir, close to the famous marine militare (or luminor) but without the crown protector. Then the small second is quite different but overall it's pretty close to the Panerai Radiomir.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Pneuma said:


> How about this?
> https://www.timefactors.com/prs25new36mm.htm


OK, yeah thats....WOW...thats nice! Thats more like a vintage Explorer 1016 instead of the current one but I like it! 36 mm, height of 11.3 mm with domed sapphire, 9015, drilled lugs. Its not cheap (~$410) but that is sweet.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Fun new arrivals:

€ 18,84 BREAK "Tire" watch https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b2CnyPL7









€ 20,42 BREAK "Camera Lens" watch https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bZ1QAxwv









€ 17,49 BREAK "Carbon Fiber" watch https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bpn6FVqh









€ 19,25 MEGIR Bullhead watch https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bRsWsOhF


----------



## cchu518 (Apr 9, 2016)

Question are the Ali Express prices better than the ebay prices? Eg seagull 1963.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Nine sub-€10 minimalist watches. Some even sub-€3  Most of them should be very easy to make sterile (alcohol+q-tip for white background ; black marker for black background)

€ 8,74 Lip Round Homage by TOMI https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bL5CtkuZ









€ 4,32 - 5,33 (+1,49 shipping) Lip Square Homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/crxy9GTR









€ 8,02 Lip 3-Button Homage by ABBYGALE https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b17PZFZP









€ 8,60 ABBYGALE Square Watch https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/W6y9UCZ









€ 4,39 ABBYGALE Colored "Big Zero" Collection (don't let the "ladies watch" fool you, they're 40mm) https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cfeOnB3T









€ 3,10 Small (32.5mm) SOKI Colored Watch https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TP0FW5F









€ 2,87 SOKI Big C (47mm!) https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bZOxoMaV









€ 2,35 GAIETY Mondaine Homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b347MAv7









And finally a fun Analogic disguised as an Apple Watch  € 5,66 40mm Dumb (Not Smart) Watch https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/0KOvMbR









Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

For anyone looking for a non-jeweled, smaller sized Rolex Datejust homage, I just saw this 37.5mm Sangdo - *$70.31*.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> For anyone looking for a non-jeweled, smaller sized Rolex Datejust homage, I just saw this 37.5mm Sangdo - *$70.31*.
> 
> View attachment 13821801


Looks quite nice. Too bad it doesnt have the smooth bezel. This style never really appealed to me much.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with these Peter Lee models? All can be had at below 50 Euro:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/essQIC0









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these Peter Lee models?



















I have two subs. Is there something particular you want to know? In general I'm satisfied for the price. I like the two tone version much better. The movement is a 2813 variant and very accurate in the two tone version, not so much in the Hulk. I like the case shape and even though the end links are not solid they fit pretty decent. I view them as fun beaters.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with these Peter Lee models? All can be had at below 50 Euro:
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/essQIC0
> 
> ...


A quick search in this thread gave the following posts talking about Peter Lee

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45834343

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45986547

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45989375

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47635579

Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

If it are the same manufacturer as steel bagelsport, I have an explorer II type which is pretty decent for the money. I removed the bracelet instantly but It has been holding up for years.

How is the finishing between the lugs nowadays? This was the hing that bothered me the most as it was really bad with even some air bubbles ..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

horhay86 said:


> So I just received the Peter Lee explorer II homage. For 50 bucks it is alright, the bracelet complete crap lol the springs bars were forced in there
> The dial actually looks good though.
> 
> Has anyone anyone else ordered this? Want to to know if the GMT hand is actually adjustable or is it just there. I can't get it to move individually or adjust it.
> ...


Seeing that people have been asking about this, so the GMT hand is only decoration per the supplier and you cannot set it up or adjust it . But otherwise the watch is good for the 50$, the bracelet is garbage though.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

horhay86 said:


> Seeing that people have been asking about this, so the GMT hand is only decoration per the supplier and you cannot set it up or adjust it . But otherwise the watch is good for the 50$, the bracelet is garbage though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


What? It's not decoration, it's exactly as on the Rolex Explorer II: a 24hr indicator of your local time...


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

mougino said:


> What? It's not decoration, it's exactly as on the Rolex Explorer II: a 24hr indicator of your local time...


Lol it only trails, it moves but you can't adjust it individually at least that was the case with my watch..

A pic for attention below  and actual response from ali..









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

horhay86 said:


> Seeing that people have been asking about this, so the GMT hand is only decoration per the supplier and you cannot set it up or adjust it . But otherwise the watch is good for the 50$, the bracelet is garbage though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


It is not actually a GMT hand but a 24hr indicator. I beleive it is the same as on the original explorer II. It was originally intended to be used in cave exploring in no daylight conditions where after a few days you loose track of day and night time...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> It is not actually a GMT hand but a 24hr indicator. I beleive it is the same as on the original explorer II. It was originally intended to be used in cave exploring in no daylight conditions where after a few days you loose track of day and night time...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I learned something new then!! Wasn't familiar with the history and or original model..I was just comparing it to my 16570 ..

Thanks for clarifying

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

bushu16 said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> It was me. Is this Pagani better than Loreo at $60?


I own 4 different Pagani Design watches and am very happy with all of them. They produce a quality product


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> I own 4 different Pagani Design watches and am very happy with all of them. They produce a quality product


Is the problem with the hands getting stuck at a certain position on their Mocktail Time now solved?

This is the issue I'm talking about:


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> Is the problem with the hands getting stuck at a certain position on their Mocktail Time now solved?


I don't own that watch - not my style


----------



## liangliangyu (Nov 22, 2013)

horhay86 said:


> Lol it only trails, it moves but you can't adjust it individually at least that was the case with my watch..
> 
> A pic for attention below  and actual response from ali..
> 
> ...


Lol!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Related to my previous post (minimalist sub-€10 watches) I thought it would be fun to list the Apple Watch disguises. Rules: no LED or pseudo-smartwatch cheapo, only plain quartz analogics in an "Apple" case:

A. simple dials (white/black) with 3-6-9-12 indices in a variety of colorful straps or on milanese:

















Height 38mm: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cThwV64Z (€3.52), https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c563emTn (€3.03)

Height 40mm: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/0KOvMbR (€5.66)

Height 42mm: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/g82M9Sp (€3.53), https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cgdWfqw5 (€8.82)

B. No index, gold or silver case, on silicone or faux crocodile:









Height 30mm: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bvLukcQ9 (€7.01)

Height 40mm: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cZzchuTn (€3.92)

C. Minute indices with some touch of colors:









Height 34mm https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c0y3T6E5 (€4.20)

Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

horhay86 said:


> Seeing that people have been asking about this, so the GMT hand is only decoration per the supplier and you cannot set it up or adjust it . But otherwise the watch is good for the 50$, the bracelet is garbage though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Can you comment on the case finishing between the lugs for the peter lee models? As it is going on a leather or nato this would be important to me.

As for the sub models, how is the bezel action on those?

Thanks guys!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Romiking (Jan 22, 2019)

tintin82 said:


> Is the problem with the hands getting stuck at a certain position on their Mocktail Time now solved?


Actually no, it is not. i just recently received exactly the watch displayed in the video and can confirm the issues. The second hand sometimes get stuck and the second hand also is stuttering like crazy when going downwards, i.e. from the 0 to the 30 seconds mark. I just started a dispute at Aliexpress due to this issues and hope to get my money back.

It is pretty sad, as the dial of the watch and also the leather strap are quite nice. However, the second hand ruins it completet


----------



## Romiking (Jan 22, 2019)

tintin82 said:


> Is the problem with the hands getting stuck at a certain position on their Mocktail Time now solved?


Actually no, it is not. i just recently received exactly the watch displayed in the video and can confirm the issues. The second hand sometimes get stuck and the second hand also is stuttering like crazy when going downwards, i.e. from the 0 to the 30 seconds mark. I just started a dispute at Aliexpress due to this issues and hope to get my money back.

It is pretty sad, as the dial of the watch and also the leather strap are quite nice. However, the second hand ruins it completely.

On this topic, does someone can tell me what the best format is to upload videos to Aliexpress disputes? i tried .mp4, but it wont work...


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

baczajka said:


> Hmmm. That does not sound so good, but seems to be in line with what I have read about Parnis. Kind of hit or miss.


I have a lot of Parnis. The problem depends on movements. I had no issue at all with Miyota or Sea-Gull movements, but often with 3804 or 2813.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Can you comment on the case finishing between the lugs for the peter lee models? As it is going on a leather or nato this would be important to me.
> 
> As for the sub models, how is the bezel action on those?
> 
> ...


You could also consider Loreo (selling at $60) I checked last week. 
Infact I had checked fewSub homages around that price range.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post47946291.html#post47946291


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Chinese New Year coming, are there usually any promotions?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

bushu16 said:


> You could also consider Loreo (selling at $60) I checked last week.
> Infact I had checked fewSub homages around that price range.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post47946291.html#post47946291


Did you end up buying any of them?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Did you end up buying any of them?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Nope, I am considering San Martin SKX007 now 
but otherwise, would have probably gone for Loreo.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Chinese New Year coming, are there usually any promotions?


No, quite the opposite... Stores are closed for the golden week.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

bushu16 said:


> Nope, I am considering San Martin SKX007 now
> but otherwise, would have probably gone for Loreo.


Good choice. 100 times better watch! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

mougino said:


> No, quite the opposite... Stores are closed for the golden week.


This is most likely the only vacation (or maybe with the national day golden week) that they will get in one year so whatever you'll order, it will be delayed.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

dw1987uk said:


> Has anyone bought one of these? Seems to be a pretty good homage of the Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/39m...lgo_pvid=deb8056e-2236-44d9-8b5b-9a655b921470
> 
> View attachment 13632393


I have bought the black dial with the stainless steel seconds hand. It's really beautiful, but I find the white dial too colorful.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Good choice. 100 times better watch!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


...at just 3 times the price ;-P


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

bushu16 said:


> ...at just 3 times the price ;-P


Haha... true!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Zegie (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi. I’ve been fascinated by this thread in the forum for some time, so finally signed up! I’ve a passion for cheapo (under $50) vintage style watches that have pierced lugs (a must). Wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of some on Aliexpress. They seem a bit thin on the ground. Cheers.


----------



## Zegie (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi. I’ve been fascinated by this thread in the forum for some time, so finally signed up! 

I’ve a passion for cheapo (under $50) vintage style watches that have pierced lugs (a must). 

Wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of some on Aliexpress. They seem a bit thin on the ground. Cheers.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Zegie said:


> Hi. I've been fascinated by this thread in the forum for some time, so finally signed up!
> 
> I've a passion for cheapo (under $50) vintage style watches that have pierced lugs (a must).
> 
> Wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of some on Aliexpress. They seem a bit thin on the ground. Cheers.


You can with a mini drill and some skill drill any lugs, with Tungsten Carbide drills.


----------



## Zegie (Jan 22, 2019)

Great plan. Sadly I have neither - drill or skill.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> How is the finishing between the lugs nowadays? This was the hing that bothered me the most as it was really bad with even some air bubbles ..


Some pics here


http://imgur.com/I69g0Nv


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Zegie said:


> Great plan. Sadly I have neither - drill or skill.


Here, have some krill


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> You can with a mini drill and some skill drill any lugs, with Tungsten Carbide drills.


Do you think it can be done with a dremel like tool if you have the corect bits? I might want try it on a cheap case. Do you drill from the outside or start at the holes?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Rista said:


> Some pics here
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/I69g0Nv


Thanks. That doesnt look nearly as bad as mine.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Do you think it can be done with a dremel like tool if you have the corect bits? I might want try it on a cheap case. Do you drill from the outside or start at the holes?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


From the inside, and go really easy, as these drills are as any super hard material brittle as a biscuit.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Zegie said:


> Hi. I've been fascinated by this thread in the forum for some time, so finally signed up!
> 
> I've a passion for cheapo (under $50) vintage style watches that have pierced lugs (a must).
> 
> Wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of some on Aliexpress. They seem a bit thin on the ground. Cheers.


Drilled lugs are nice, but they are a strange hill to die on. In the under $50 market, I'd be more concerned with case materials, finish, movements and sapphire crystals. I think the suggestion that you simply drill out the lugs is a high risk solution.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

It is a high risk solution for some, but I have pulled this off a couple of dozen times and never failed a single one. But okay, I do the work again under my trusty old microscope, and I know what I'm doing in terms of knowing how the material responds and knowing how not to break the drill bit.

So, generally I guess you are right, but I think it is proven this can work, in the right hands.


----------



## r4zv (Jan 22, 2019)

After mougino recommended it, I got this watch, put it on a Milanese strap and I've been wearing on most days for the past couple of months.
It weighs nothing, looks great and keeps perfect time.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> It is a high risk solution for some, but I have pulled this off a couple of dozen times and never failed a single one. But okay, I do the work again under my trusty old microscope, and I know what I'm doing in terms of knowing how the material responds and knowing how not to break the drill bit.
> 
> So, generally I guess you are right, but I think it is proven this can work, in the right hands.


And you can probably fix a sticking movement, while most of us would just void the warranty, and risk not being able to return a watch for a full refund.

I managed to install a new water heater in my attic last month unassisted, but I realize how the physical and mechanical requirements may be beyond the typical homeowner.


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 2, 2014)

oinofilo said:


> I have bought the black dial with the stainless steel seconds hand. It's really beautiful, but I find the white dial too colorful.
> View attachment 13823899
> 
> View attachment 13823901
> ...


Beautiful!! Much better than the white.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Zegie said:


> Great plan. Sadly I have neither - drill or skill.


Ha! You made me laugh Zegie, I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Does anyone have a link to where I can get a Guanqin GQ90015 please? I may have missed the boat


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sogeha said:


> Does anyone have a link to where I can get a Guanqin GQ90015 please? I may have missed the boat
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


You can still find them in China. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=563034626381


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sogeha said:


> Does anyone have a link to where I can get a Guanqin GQ90015 please? I may have missed the boat
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Unavailable as Houston said but if you're in for the look only there are a couple of SKMEI etc with the exact same design:

Starting at https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b6mc2vbj in the app, do a search image:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

r4zv said:


> After mougino recommended it, I got this watch, put it on a Milanese strap and I've been wearing on most days for the past couple of months.
> It weighs nothing, looks great and keeps perfect time.
> View attachment 13825255


Yeaah, the good old Eyki Pebble as I call it  I'm still amazed at the quality and Miyota movement for the 3-4 Euros they're asking!

Welcome to the club r4!

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My ~€20 Ananke Flieger died exactly 4 months after purchase. Hands were stopped so I opened to change the battery and the copper tab making the contact with the top of the cell battery fell from the case. Pure garbage, do not buy 

In the good news, I took some of its organs and transplanted them on my beloved ~€4 Xinew Flieger, respectively the onion crown and the metal ballast ring around the movement. They both fit perfectly the Xinew! 

It's now good and heavy on the wrist and better looking as ever!

Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> From the inside, and go really easy, as these drills are as any super hard material brittle as a biscuit.


Thanks! I am going to give this a try on a disposable case! Is there any concern in the fact that you have to drill under a slight angle? Anything I need to consider here?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

nfetterly said:


> Beautiful!! Much better than the white.


What is the lug to lug on these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Unavailable as Houston said but if you're in for the look only there are a couple of SKMEI etc with the exact same design:


There are plenty of Cartier Tanks MC homages on AliExpress, but they are not constructed the same way as the Guanqin GQ90015. It is possible to buy items off TaoBao, but it is more hassle in most cases. TaoBao has these watches for just over $20, so they should be around $30 to $35 with agent and delivery fees tacked on - YMMV.

I bought mine off ChinaBrands, as an NOS closeout. It was pretty cheap, but came with a dead battery. They seem to have tons of stock on TaoBao, so I'm not sure why they discontinued selling them outside China. It may be there was too much price pressure from the Chenxi, SKMEI, Muhsein and others.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you @Mougino and @HoustonReal, you guys have some depth of knowledge
I’m currently on Taobao looking and networking with my Asian friends. I might not need an agent
I looked at the of homage models mentioned in the AE homage thread, but my understanding is Guanqin is a better make, so I will go with that if I can


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Got my Xiaomi youpin TwentySeventeen W001M (going by the sticker on the box :-d) today! 16 days from ordering - I suspect it would have been sooner if there weren't supply problems for my preferred Black. Looks gorgeous and wearing it right now, on the Milanese strap. It wasn't the colour I wanted (White looks more "silver"-y) but it's growing on me!








Domoz said:


> I received my white (actually silver) dial "twentyseventeen W001M" this morning. Ordered on the 2nd of this month, 9 days for its travel to France, that's nice (and in fact it's 8 days because I missed my postman yesterday).
> I was looking at this one for some times on Gearbest, finding it a bit expensive. And then you (No1VIPER) posted a message telling everyone that it's cheaper on Ali than I thought X-D
> 
> About the watch, it looks really nice, better than photos from everywhere. Without looking it with macro lenses, the dial is just great. Maybe not the easiest to read with silver hands on silver textured dial. Everything is well made, it's heavy, I see no issue on dial, case or back of the watch. For a dress watch it's a bit too large IMO, and also too thick. It might looks better on bigger wrist than mine. Both straps are decent and wear confortable. And a good point, it passed the "Diamond Selector II test": front glass is sapphire (the one on the back is not). I had a doubt when ticking it with nail, it sounds "light", maybe the glass is quite thin. The glass is also more flat than I thought. The box is pretty nice too... but with a stupid sticker inside of it.
> ...


As Domoz kindly shared last week (thanks for your review), sure enough, this watch DOES hack. Whether it's Chinese manufacturers sneakily changing specs on the quiet, or the quoted specifications being wrong, I'm not sure - I'm not confident enough to open a watch up! I will simply wear it and enjoy it.







Label on the package







Thanks so much also, to No1VIPER, for sharing this at a great price.

Edit: I should also point out that the watch was delivered by Royal Mail, through my letterbox (I was out at the time).


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Thanks! I am going to give this a try on a disposable case! Is there any concern in the fact that you have to drill under a slight angle? Anything I need to consider here?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


It can work in your advantage, when you look at what the exit position needs to be on the outside of the lugs then straight isn't always what you would want. Most commercial watches, definitely cheaper ones, are drilled under an angle in much the same way I did. Just see what you've got, then make a decision what angle it will need to get and choose the same angle for all four lugs.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> It can work in your advantage, when you look at what the exit position needs to be on the outside of the lugs then straight isn't always what you would want. Most commercial watches, definitely cheaper ones, are drilled under an angle in much the same way I did. Just see what you've got, then make a decision what angle it will need to get and choose the same angle for all four lugs.


Thanks I just ordered some carbide bits from ali 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I recommend 1.2mm, these are the size of Rolex fat bars. Better choose ten in this size, than a set of different ones and breaking the single right sized bit whilst being halfway...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> Got my Xiaomi youpin TwentySeventeen W001M (going by the sticker on the box :-d) today! 16 days from ordering - I suspect it would have been sooner if there weren't supply problems for my preferred Black. Looks gorgeous and wearing it right now, on the Milanese strap. It wasn't the colour I wanted (White looks more "silver"-y) but it's growing on me!
> View attachment 13827125
> 
> As Domoz kindly shared last week (thanks for your review), sure enough, this watch DOES hack. Whether it's Chinese manufacturers sneakily changing specs on the quiet, or the quoted specifications being wrong, I'm not sure - I'm not someone confident enough to open a watch up! I will simply wear it and enjoy it.
> ...


Looks gorgeous, congrats. Could you please share a picture of the display case back (just to be sure it's a miyota)? Is the sapphire glass domed?


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Looks gorgeous, congrats. Could you please share a picture of the display case back (just to be sure it's a miyota)? Is the sapphire glass domed?


I'll take a better picture during the daytime (it's 8.20pm here!) but hopefully this will suffice for now.







The crystal is flat - think a few sites have this watch's crystal described as domed. Not too bothered about that, though, domed would be nicer.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> I'll take a better picture during the daytime (it's 8.20pm here!) but hopefully this will suffice for now.
> View attachment 13827507
> 
> The crystal is flat - think a few sites have this watch's crystal described as domed. Not too bothered about that, though, domed would be nicer.


This picture is fine, thank you. A decorated and hacking Miyota 8000 series mvt is a pleasant surprise! Enjoy it!


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Sogeha said:


> Thank you @Mougino and @HoustonReal, you guys have some depth of knowledge
> I'm currently on Taobao looking and networking with my Asian friends. I might not need an agent
> I looked at the of homage models mentioned in the AE homage thread, but my understanding is Guanqin is a better make, so I will go with that if I can


Just a quick update, I have popped my cherry after looking longingly at Taobao for a couple of years, I'm fairly certain I have successfully bought a stainless steel and a rose gold Guanqin.
Thank you both and thank you to Ale de Alis for the Taobao thread. Another rabbit hole - just what I needed 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks great timelord and I can't believe you got that for $10!


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

horhay86 said:


> Lol it only trails, it moves but you can't adjust it individually at least that was the case with my watch..
> 
> A pic for attention below  and actual response from ali..
> 
> ...


I have the Peter Lee GMT white dial, the 24hr hand moves with the time. It was the original intent of a 24hr hand that spelunkers would be able to know when it was night time or daytime in absence of visible sun or moon.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Looks great timelord and I can't believe you got that for $10!


I think that was the declared value, not the price paid. Many Chinese sellers will under value their packages to reduce/avoid customs charges.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Leather straps aren't my cup of tea, but this one is beautiful. Comfortable and inexpensive, too.

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/Fatti-a-mano-Vintage-Vigilanza-Della-Cinghia-di-Cuoio-Della-Vigilanza-Della-Fascia-Accessori-Braccialetto-18mm20mm/32896430558.html


----------



## sayhellotomylittlewrist! (Jan 24, 2019)

lol there are some trippy watches in here. i gotta give this ali express thing a try


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Looks great timelord and I can't believe you got that for $10!





HoustonReal said:


> I think that was the declared value, not the price paid. Many Chinese sellers will under value their packages to reduce/avoid customs charges.


To be fair, I think mrwomble was being a tad sarcastic!! :-d


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

thetimelord said:


> To be fair, I think mrwomble was being a tad sarcastic!! :-d


Indeed, was said with tongue firmly in cheek!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

This looks to be a good price for a minimalist automatic. The listing data states that the case is stainless steel too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Indeed, was said with tongue firmly in cheek!


Ah, humor.

On the internet, not only can people not tell if you're a dog, many times they don't understand that the dog has a very dry sense of humor.


----------



## Woody36327 (Jan 26, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Ah, humor.
> 
> On the internet, not only can people not tell if you're a dog, many times they don't understand that the dog has a very dry sense of humor.


Then you are EASILY the smartest Shar-Pei I have ever encountered, Grand Master of all things Ali!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

sayhellotomylittlewrist! said:


> lol there are some trippy watches in here. i gotta give this ali express thing a try


You definitely should. There's some really good bang for buck watches available across all the price ranges. Here's just a few good examples:

- Nakzen SL1006G
- Starking AM0184
- Guanqin GJ16034
- Cadisen C8097M
- San Martin SN001

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> This looks to be a good price for a minimalistic automatic. The listing data the case is stainless steel too.


From my experience Ochstin are very bad quality. You get what you pay for


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> From my experience Ochstin are very bad quality. You get what you pay for


Ah, good to know. I've not bought any of them before. That explains the low price then.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Ah, good to know. I've not bought any of them before. That explains the low price then.


Not to contradict my friend mougino, but my comment would be that the quality varies :think: You have to temper this statement with the fact that I have only bought ONE, but in many ways it is identical to a Cadisen I also own. The key point to remember here is that I bought the watch/es because I guessed they might be alright because they clearly had a Miyota movement. Both watches are fine, but my significant other thinks the Black Cadisen is only suitable to wear to funerals :-s

I paid £30.64 for the Ochstin, but it did have what I think was a blob of oil on the back screen <| On the other hand that probably meant that it was lubricated, probably too much or like I have found with a lot of Chinese watches, not built in clean room conditions. However the timekeeping is excellent, placed in the watchwinder it gains just over 30 secs in a week, for a 30 Quid watch I can live with that. I paid around £40+ for the Cadisen.









Ochstin Watch









Side by side Ochstin & Cadisen









Ochstin Miyota Movement









I just love the comments on the paper that came with the Ochstin. Note that it just came in a Plastic Watch Bag inside a Padded Envelope, adequate to protect it for shipment, whereas the Cadisen came in a box, just the usual but gave a better quality experience. But then again the Ochstin does have '_art collection value_'

My advice is not to buy any watch, Quartz or Mechanical if the movement is not named as without exception all the dodgy watches I have bought on Alix,GB and Fleabay have been no-name movements. So unless it is Seiko, Miyota or a Chinese manufacturer I recognise I don't buy the watch. Maybe a bit harsh but at least I get something that I may or may not like, but I stand a fair chance that the thing is going to work.

So I would buy another Ochstin, as long as it had a movement that I recognised, but as of now I don't see another I would buy. What I must do is test it to see if it does have a Sapphire crystal, so unless I send an update, assume that it has, everything else has been as described.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Zegie said:


> Hi. I've been fascinated by this thread in the forum for some time, so finally signed up! I've a passion for cheapo (under $50) vintage style watches that have pierced lugs (a must). Wondering if anyone can point me in the direction of some on Aliexpress. They seem a bit thin on the ground. Cheers.


A little late to the party but I just went through my cheapos looking for drilled lugs.. Here's what I have:

Surprisingly this cheap Pulsar Homage (€12) has drilled lugs. The watch has a nice 70's vibe but keeps awful time.. https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bS85ddep









Then two sub-€15 Hmts not from AliExpress but from eBay seller *vintagewatchesforuk*:









And finally, a little bit over your price limit, at €75, this superb Parnis Chronograph has drilled lugs as well: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bODXbNTL









Nicolas


----------



## Zegie (Jan 22, 2019)

mougino said:


> A little late to the party but I just went through my cheapos looking for drilled lugs.. Here's what I have:
> 
> Surprisingly this cheap Pulsar Homage


Cheers. A great help. The diy drilling ideas have got me thinking too......


----------



## Zegie (Jan 22, 2019)

mougino said:


> A little late to the party but I just went through my cheapos looking for drilled lugs.. Here's what I have:
> 
> Surprisingly this cheap Pulsar Homage


Cheers. A great help. The diy drilling ideas have got me thinking too......


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> From my experience Ochstin are very bad quality. You get what you pay for


I don't own any, but Ochstin is a mixed bag. I believe they source their watches from a variety of OEM manufacturers. Some are good, and others are junk. Their Miyota 82xx based models seem to be well made, but they also produce some really cheap quartz models.

This model seems to be well made, despite the spelling error. I think their Conquest homages are also solid.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> A little late to the party but I just went through my cheapos looking for drilled lugs.. Here's what I have:
> 
> Surprisingly this cheap Pulsar Homage (€12) has drilled lugs. The watch has a nice 70's vibe but keeps awful time.. https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bS85ddep
> 
> ...


I see a couple of HMT Indian watches, what sort of quality are they, as the pop up on EBay very cheaply for used mechanical, with funky watch faces from the 70-80's era.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

FattMatt said:


> I see a couple of HMT Indian watches, what sort of quality are they, as the pop up on EBay very cheaply for used mechanical, with funky watch faces from the 70-80's era.


Watch out with those indian sellers of vintage watches. A lot of them sell frankenwatches made up from a bunch of different parts and I heard they can get very creative sometimes... also most dial are repainted badly...

I think you can buy new HMT's fairly cheap as well if thats your thing. Basically the design is still more or less the same style for the new ones.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've never really been into California dials, but this diver definitely has my attention in a positive way. Dig the domed crystal and that the dial and bezel seem to be a brick red, almost brownish. Around $75 with a Miyota movement is nice, too.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oJnNjcM


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

FattMatt said:


> I see a couple of HMT Indian watches, what sort of quality are they, as the pop up on EBay very cheaply for used mechanical, with funky watch faces from the 70-80's era.


Good quality, I really can't complain with the two I have. The movements work all right, butter smooth to set. Fit & finish is impeccable.
Here are some more pictures in a better light:

Nicolas


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Watch out with those indian sellers of vintage watches. A lot of them sell frankenwatches made up from a bunch of different parts and I heard they can get very creative sometimes... also most dial are repainted badly...
> 
> I think you can buy new HMT's fairly cheap as well if thats your thing. Basically the design is still more or less the same style for the new ones.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


About the same quality as a £10 Chinese watch then, ha ha!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Good quality, I really can't complain with the two I have. The movements work all right, butter smooth to set. Fit & finish is impeccable.
> Here are some more pictures in a better light:
> 
> Nicolas


Nice! I'm sure there are some good sellers too. Do you know the seller you got them from?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've never really been into California dials, but this diver definitely has my attention in a positive way. Dig the domed crystal and that the dial and bezel seem to be a brick red, almost brownish. Around $75 with a Miyota movement is nice, too.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oJnNjcM


Same here. I actullay bought my recent Bliger sub with the intent to exchange the dial for a cali dial....a week after my purchase I see this one! I have seen pictures of a black parnis cali dial sub in the past too but I was not able to find one anywhere.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

FattMatt said:


> About the same quality as a £10 Chinese watch then, ha ha!


I never understand the objections to HMT frankenwatches - "oh, this $10 watch has been assembled from parts worn daily for 30+ years, cleaned and reassembled, with dial handpainted in a colour and configuration unique to the watchmaker who did the work making it an artefact from not only the other side of the world but across the span of human culture/civilisation and time itself"...you mean, it's really cool?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Nice! I'm sure there are some good sellers too. Do you know the seller you got them from?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


eBay seller * vintagewatchesforuk* as indicated in my first post


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Same here. I actullay bought my recent Bliger sub with the intent to exchange the dial for a cali dial....a week after my purchase I see this one! I have seen pictures of a black parnis cali dial sub in the past too but I was not able to find one anywhere.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


This one?









[edit] sorry, just saw you said "sub" so surely not this one


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ED209 said:


> I never understand the objections to HMT frankenwatches - "oh, this $10 watch has been assembled from parts worn daily for 30+ years, cleaned and reassembled, with dial handpainted in a colour and configuration unique to the watchmaker who did the work making it an artefact from not only the other side of the world but across the span of human culture/civilisation and time itself"...you mean, it's really cool?


If it was done in a good way you are right, it could be cool. Not all of them are at the same level though.
Also these sellers often sell vintage omega or other swiss brand watches which which often loose much of the collectible value due to franken movements repainted dials and hand sets from other models or even other brands... if you ate OK with all of that then there is nothing wrong with them plus they are dead cheap so why not take a chance.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've never really been into California dials, but this diver definitely has my attention in a positive way. Dig the domed crystal and that the dial and bezel seem to be a brick red, almost brownish. Around $75 with a Miyota movement is nice, too.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oJnNjcM


Wow, that is a nice looking watch! I see its available with either 8215 or 2813, is the prevailing opinion that from a reliability standpoint, the Miyota 8215 is preferred movement over the Minghouz 2813 (does the 2813 hack or am I mixed up?)

Also I was reading another thread "Buying a Parnis, Read this First" and the latest recommendations for vendors I found was

Manbushijie
Dajiwatch (recommended for years on this thread)

From 2019:
Mywatchcode has consistently been mentioned and recommended throughout the years.
There are now "official" Parnis stores (whatever that means). Directly at parnis.org, or through ali express (parnis.aliexpress.com/store/2215122).

I see this is "Bliger Official Store" - I was assuming anyone could just name their store the "Official" store, but maybe there's some type of control over the naming that prevents it unless its really the official name brand store? I've read the discussions about all the different assemblers of same parts which can affect quality, but is there any reason (other than reviews, word of mouth, ratings) that an "official" store is a better vendor? I guess if you can't find it anywhere else it doesn't matter but just in general, I'm not sure who is the best person to buy Parnis, Corgeut, Bliger, etc. from - (or maybe just try to hold off and save up for a San Martin / Mekru)


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No this one is really cool too! I like it!

The one I saw was a black ceramic sub with flat crystal. I cant remember if it had a date or not...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Greggg3 said:


> Wow, that is a nice looking watch! I see its available with either 8215 or 2813, is the prevailing opinion that from a reliability standpoint, the Miyota 8215 is preferred movement over the Minghouz 2813 (does the 2813 hack or am I mixed up?)
> 
> Also I was reading another thread "Buying a Parnis, Read this First" and the latest recommendations for vendors I found was
> 
> ...


Yes the 2813 is hacking and handwindable while the 8215 is none hacking and handwindable. General opinion is thatvthe 8215 is more reliable but peraonally I have had very good experiences with the 2813 as well.

For what its worth I have bought from manbishijie, watchcode and bliger official in the past. Although all different watches there's really no way to compare. My radiomir type from Manbu and Corgeut from watchcode where great but the Bliger sub from Bliger official not so great...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

ED209 said:


> I never understand the objections to HMT frankenwatches - "oh, this $10 watch has been assembled from parts worn daily for 30+ years, cleaned and reassembled, with dial handpainted in a colour and configuration unique to the watchmaker who did the work making it an artefact from not only the other side of the world but across the span of human culture/civilisation and time itself"...you mean, it's really cool?


I done a little research into the Indian market for mechanical watches, and the people who take the plunge and purchase a Seiko 5 or citizen, seem to suggest for the price you won't be unhappy. It's the hearsay about them being Frankenstein with some weird looking dials so that goes against the value of the watch seems to forget you are paying not more than £10 anyway, so it's no investment.
I like funky watch faces😁!!


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Anyone try the new CIGA design watch? This one looks interesting and the first one that looked like an apple watch got pretty good reviews.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-...bb-4966-9ac6-a415e6c1e741&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Guanqin Namos Homage that I ordered from AliX arrived yesterday. The dial does look like it is plastic:-s. Does anyone know? It is nice and it seems accurate on the time grapher:-!.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> Anyone try the new CIGA design watch? This one looks interesting and the first one that looked like an apple watch got pretty good reviews.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-...bb-4966-9ac6-a415e6c1e741&transAbTest=ae803_4


ST25 is an excellent movement


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Greggg3 said:


> I see this is "Bliger Official Store" - I was assuming anyone could just name their store the "Official" store, but maybe there's some type of control over the naming that prevents it unless its really the official name brand store? I've read the discussions about all the different assemblers of same parts which can affect quality, but is there any reason (other than reviews, word of mouth, ratings) that an "official" store is a better vendor? I guess if you can't find it anywhere else it doesn't matter but just in general, I'm not sure who is the best person to buy Parnis, Corgeut, Bliger, etc. from - (or maybe just try to hold off and save up for a San Martin / Mekru)


There is no "official" store except the name created by some enterprising chinese seller. "official" stores are just marketing - they automatically won't be better or worse in quality.


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

r4zv said:


> After mougino recommended it, I got this watch, put it on a Milanese strap and I've been wearing on most days for the past couple of months.
> It weighs nothing, looks great and keeps perfect time.
> View attachment 13825255


Fantastic value - Mine arrived a couple of weeks ago too - just need to decide on the right strap - is a steal at that price - thanks for the recommendation mougino - the shape and colour combination stuck with me and I eventually searched for your post again. Usually go for my Guanqin or Cadisen autos, it will just take some getting used to wearing a lighter watch from time to time.

Thanks to another of Jody's reviews at JOMW YouTube channel I have another Starking on the way too - I curse him and praise him at the same time!!! I think I must now own about 80% of his "Chinese Specials"....


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> Anyone try the new CIGA design watch? This one looks interesting and the first one that looked like an apple watch got pretty good reviews.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/In-...bb-4966-9ac6-a415e6c1e741&transAbTest=ae803_4


I have the CIGA first model (read: like apple) and am totally satisfied with it. Very nice movement (Seagull AAA custom ST2551JK), yes it is hackable. Excellent build quality and looks super on my wrist. It has Sapphire crystall (Verified using DS II).


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I've never really been into California dials, but this diver definitely has my attention in a positive way. Dig the domed crystal and that the dial and bezel seem to be a brick red, almost brownish. Around $75 with a Miyota movement is nice, too.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oJnNjcM


Is this available with a sterile dial? I just can't get on with the name Bliger.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Found this Nesun 950 which looks similar to the Xiaomi Youpin CIGA. 
Does anyone know how the two compare? I can't seem to find much info on the Nesun.

NESUN 950 £76.23 (£64.27 with current deal) https://gearbest.app.link/UThXUfI6MT

Xiaomi Youpin CIGA £126.78 (£114.81 with current deal)
https://gearbest.app.link/OF7OF6D6MT









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aston-Mac said:


> Is this available with a sterile dial? I just can't get on with the name Bliger.


yes. in brown: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/2qnpObX









or in black: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNc4mUzL









[edit] and also black with brown bezel https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bRuVqPtr









Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> eBay seller * vintagewatchesforuk* as indicated in my first post


OK, so I took the gamble and placed a bid on two of their listings. Both "swiss made". What can go wromg for a few bucks! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> OK, so I took the gamble and placed a bid on two of their listings. Both "swiss made". What can go wromg for a few bucks!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


You might be up against me! Ha ha


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

FattMatt said:


> You might be up against me! Ha ha


Haha... oh thats you? I just got outbid by someone. I'm going to try my luck on another listing. I think I saw something similar...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Found this Nesun 950 which looks similar to the Xiaomi Youpin CIGA.
> Does anyone know how the two compare? I can't seem to find much info on the Nesun.
> 
> NESUN 950 £76.23 (£64.27 with current deal) https://gearbest.app.link/UThXUfI6MT
> ...


holycrap... homage of Xiaomi CIGA


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Haha... oh thats you? I just got outbid by someone. I'm going to try my luck on another listing. I think I saw something similar...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I'm just waiting for the right price, slowly slowly catch a monkey!! Good luck😀


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> holycrap... homage of Xiaomi CIGA


It turns out there two different versions abductee in the listing I shared as well. Also both variants are available in silver too.









I forgot I had quite a few points built up on Gearbest, so I decided to use them, as well as the promotion to grab a bargain


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> new line of 0mega chronograph homages on AliX.
> 
> € 75,71 | Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel Strap bracelet black Rotating bezel date O-5
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNrTJG0t
> ...


Shipping update: the Speedmaster Pro homage, first pic in my original post, has reached France (customs inspection).
It should be at my door in a couple of ..weeks(?)

Nicolas


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mougino said:


> Shipping update: the Speedmaster Pro homage, first pic in my original post, has reached France (customs inspection).
> It should be at my door in a couple of ..weeks(?)
> 
> Nicolas


And I thought customs took a long time in my country!
Looking forward for some pictures.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Shipping update: the Speedmaster Pro homage, first pic in my original post, has reached France (customs inspection).
> It should be at my door in a couple of ..weeks(?)
> 
> Nicolas


I hope you get it soon! looking forward to your first impressions too!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A. Any idea what the two hands that look like sweeping seconds are for here?

B. So what's "flyback" here?

C. If this is a chrono -- I see the pushers on the side -- where is elapsed time of a minute or more being kept? Is this my answer to A.?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A. Any idea what the two hands that look like sweeping seconds are for here?
> 
> B. So what's "flyback" here?
> 
> C. If this is a chrono -- I see the pushers on the side -- where is elapsed time of a minute or more being kept? Is this my answer to A.?


First, any Age Girl watch is likely a Replica, disguised to allow its marketing on AliExpress. The watch you'll be sent will most likely have Panerai branding if past members experiences are any indication.

This is a replica of the *Panerai PAM00524*, and the dial at 9H is the running seconds, while the central thin hands indicate the chronograph seconds (blue) and minutes (silver).

"THE CHRONO FLYBACK.

The flyback function, controlled by a push-button at eight o'clock, instantly returns the chronograph hands to zero and simultaneously restarts without it being necessary first to stop them and return them to zero by pressing the stop and reset buttons."​


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> A. Any idea what the two hands that look like sweeping seconds are for here?
> 
> B. So what's "flyback" here?
> 
> C. If this is a chrono -- I see the pushers on the side -- where is elapsed time of a minute or more being kept? Is this my answer to A.?


Age girl is 100% a replica. You can just ask the seller.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

@WorthTheWrist not only are AgeGirl illegal copies, they are very bad ones that from my experience will break in the next days you receive it, also the store practices are questionable to say the least: they will react badly when told they sell cheap replicas, refuse to refund (fortunately Ali step-up is great), and even try to intimidate you by spamming you and finally remove your bad review unilaterally (!)

I've taken a big break from alix purchase after my very bad experience with them :-/

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

If you need a break have a Kit Kat


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> If you need a break have a Kit Kat


I went to China for 1 month instead


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've had the occasional age girl (or whatever they decided to call it) replica in disguise from aliexpress and they're all very bad quality. The seller(s) also nothing but bad experiences. They use bottom of the barrel movements, and even in this industry the worst finishing, or something that had errors and was dumped. Even if you knew and wanted a fake, you'd still be better of not to buy this crap.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Binger Bauhaus from AliX arrived on Saturday. Dial is weird purple gray. Applied indices on 3, 6, 9, 12 does not go that well with painted markers for the other hours.

But change from my Junkers Bauhaus. I love Bauhaus and other minimalist designs.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ronkatct said:


> Binger Bauhaus from AliX arrived on Saturday. Dial is weird purple gray. Applied indices on 3, 6, 9, 12 does not go that well with painted markers for the other hours.
> 
> But change from my Junkers Bauhaus. I love Bauhaus and other minimalist designs.


This watch I was kinda in to for a while, and I still like it a lot in terms of looks, but I went for a Sea-Gull in the end, which is a lot more expensive (almost 400). I'm glad I did, because it is superb. The tungsten bracelet, the light blue AR coated domed real sapphire, even the display back has sapphire, and the ST2130 in it is just wonderful. It is also a bit more flat...

Also bough on Alie..


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Reminds me of my Bambino I've fitted with a very similar bracelet


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ronkatct said:


> Binger Bauhaus from AliX arrived on Saturday. Dial is weird purple gray. Applied indices on 3, 6, 9, 12 does not go that well with painted markers for the other hours.
> 
> But change from my Junkers Bauhaus. I love Bauhaus and other minimalist designs.


Looks nice! Is the case stainless steel?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

ronkatct said:


> Binger Bauhaus from AliX arrived on Saturday. Dial is weird purple gray. Applied indices on 3, 6, 9, 12 does not go that well with painted markers for the other hours.
> 
> But change from my Junkers Bauhaus. I love Bauhaus and other minimalist designs.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/binger-casual-watch-4548865.html


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ronkatct said:


> Binger Bauhaus from AliX arrived on Saturday. Dial is weird purple gray. Applied indices on 3, 6, 9, 12 does not go that well with painted markers for the other hours.
> 
> But change from my Junkers Bauhaus. I love Bauhaus and other minimalist designs.


Is this the white face option that just has a grey tint to it? Looks more white than the grey option on the website.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

ronkatct said:


> Binger Bauhaus from AliX arrived on Saturday. Dial is weird purple gray. Applied indices on 3, 6, 9, 12 does not go that well with painted markers for the other hours.
> 
> But change from my Junkers Bauhaus. I love Bauhaus and other minimalist designs.


I have that watch with the white dial, and my dial is, well, white. I think yours is a different dial selection.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

The MN strap is back on aliexpress, it's like $11.89, and for a person like me who hates NATO's cause 'what the hell are you supposed to do with the extra 2 inches of strap?' problem, and don't want to pay $80 for Erika's trademarked, very nice MN strap (how do you trademark 'MN'? I thought these straps were invented by the French military?) you can get one of these to at least try it and see if you like the concept, as another user suggested a month or two ago.

I'm not sure if this is the same one that was available Pre-Xmas. but I bought then, and can say the material is nowhere near as nice as what Erika and others are offering, but it's a reasonable price, I can't wait for Blushark and G and Co and others to start making straps in this style, so we have a choice of nice materials at a reasonable price, but in the meantime, this strap may not be the best material available, but I can hardly tell it's on my wrist on the one watch I have put on it. It's very nice for 12 bucks and I'm buying a few extra now that I know I like it

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...tchband-20mm-22mm-army-green/32961337255.html


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

> I have that watch with the white dial, and my dial is, well, white. I think yours is a different dial selection.


This is the gray. After I ordered this watch, AliX had its winter sale and the price went down :-(. So I ordered a white with bracelet, but that watch has not yet arrived.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Looks nice! Is the case stainless steel?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I believe it is stainless steel throughout and not just caseback. The glass is not sapphire but mineral. I do not think it is possible to make dome sapphire crystal. The dome is a bit too deep. Acrylic would allow a shallower and more elegant dome but would be easier to scratch.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> This watch I was kinda in to for a while, and I still like it a lot in terms of looks, but I went for a Sea-Gull in the end, which is a lot more expensive (almost 400). I'm glad I did, because it is superb. The tungsten bracelet, the light blue AR coated domed real sapphire, even the display back has sapphire, and the ST2130 in it is just wonderful. It is also a bit more flat...
> 
> Also bough on Alie..


The Seagull looks gorgeous with minimalist design and complete painted hour markers :-d:-! instead of mixed applied and painted markers:roll:. The Dauphine hands give the watch the traditional look. It looks a bit like the Guanqin Bauhaus, but I not sure about whether the crystal on the Guanqin is a true dome.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks! Ordered a few.

By no means am I an authority on this matter, but I believe the issue is that Erika has a patent on the design of the strap, which means, until the patent expires some decades from now, no one can legally reproduce the functional design of the strap without her permission (probably in the form of a licensing agreement/payment).

I'm pretty sure Erika is happy to have a legal monopoly on this strap design, so I wouldn't hold my breath waiting on any competition to show up anytime soon.

Also (again, I'm no expert), my understanding is that while the French military did use parachute cords to make straps for their watches, Erika's design (which uses parachute cords and hardware) is original . . . so while she uses the original and original style materials, she's using them in a novel way.

Take it for what it's worth. These AliEx straps probably are of questionable legality . . . that said, I too will be testing out the concept, and upgrading if I like the test drive.



glen8ak said:


> The MN strap is back on aliexpress, it's like $11.89, and for a person like me who hates NATO's cause 'what the hell are you supposed to do with the extra 2 inches of strap?' problem, and don't want to pay $80 for Erika's trademarked, very nice MN strap (how do you trademark 'MN'? I thought these straps were invented by the French military?) you can get one of these to at least try it and see if you like the concept, as another user suggested a month or two ago.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is the same one that was available Pre-Xmas. but I bought then, and can say the material is nowhere near as nice as what Erika and others are offering, but it's a reasonable price, I can't wait for Blushark and G and Co and others to start making straps in this style, so we have a choice of nice materials at a reasonable price, but in the meantime, this strap may not be the best material available, but I can hardly tell it's on my wrist on the one watch I have put on it. It's very nice for 12 bucks and I'm buying a few extra now that I know I like it
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...tchband-20mm-22mm-army-green/32961337255.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ronkatct said:


> Binger Bauhaus from AliX arrived on Saturday. Dial is weird purple gray. Applied indices on 3, 6, 9, 12 does not go that well with painted markers for the other hours.
> 
> But change from my Junkers Bauhaus. I love Bauhaus and other minimalist designs.


I can't comment on the dial color, never having seen one IRL, but the dial design is straight up Junghans Meister.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks! Ordered a few.
> 
> By no means am I an authority on this matter, but I believe the issue is that Erika has a patent on the design of the strap, which means, until the patent expires some decades from now, no one can legally reproduce the functional design of the strap without her permission (probably in the form of a licensing agreement/payment).
> 
> ...


There are at least 2 other strap makers using the same design, (according to Amazon one of them is Miltat, and the other Span Realm) currently they are at the same price point though, or higher, than Erika'a. It makes sense what you said about questionable legality, maybe that's why they pop up and then disappear soon after, I had noted last time they were listed as 'French Forces' and no note of MN. It was my understanding, and I'm definitely not an authority either, that the whole concept, including the clips used and the way it's routed, was a take off of what MN was doing, in the 70's, but I have no way of knowing if that it true or if Erika really invented the hook and tab used with it. The system is truly superior to NATO straps, as far as I'm concerned, in every possible way, it's so much less obtrusive, and you still have the advantage of keeping your watch on your wrist if a spring bar breaks, and it's infinitely adjustable (ok that might be a slight exaggeration)


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I can't comment on the dial color, never having seen one IRL, but the dial design is straight up Junghans Meister.
> 
> View attachment 13841579


The gray on my Binger Bauhaus seems to be different from the Jungan, but not having seen a Jungan Meister, I cannot tell for cetain. The Jungan gray is light gray, while the Binger gray is a darker purplish gray. The second hand and crown are different too. Still my favorite Bauhaus is Junkers Bauhaus.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Double post


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I looked up the specs for the Jungan Meister. The light colored dial is silver, so it should be a lighter shade dial.


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

Received my Lobinni Interlaken Ultra Thin Automatic, and extremely happy with it. First impressions and quick pics posted here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/lobi...tic-excellent-watch-4879733.html#post48037725


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> This watch I was kinda in to for a while, and I still like it a lot in terms of looks, but I went for a Sea-Gull in the end, which is a lot more expensive (almost 400). I'm glad I did, because it is superb. The tungsten bracelet, the light blue AR coated domed real sapphire, even the display back has sapphire, and the ST2130 in it is just wonderful. It is also a bit more flat...
> 
> Also bough on Alie..
> View attachment 13840817
> ...


Very interesting watch indeed! Is the case Tungsten as well? Model number? URL?
Thanks in advance

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> You won't regret it. It's a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


What a pleasant surprise! 
I just received it. First time I have experienced delivery from Alix within a week.

Pics coming soon...


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Damn, if they only had that Cadisen on a bracelet. Every time I can get it for around $100 I don't end up pulling the trigger because I'm not a fan of leather but it's inevitable really. 

My Cadisen C1033 arrived today. I liked the blue version so much that I ordered a black one on sale for only $40. Pretty unreal for the specs. However, I noticed the rotor is significantly louder than the blue version. So much that I thought the bracelet was rattling :think: This is the first time I come across a really loud NH35. Is it normal that some are louder than others?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Anybody have one of the Merkur Sharkey SKX007 watches? What is the quality like? Could I use it for modding with standard SKX007 aftermarket parts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone familiar with this watch?








Model: Parnis PA2113G.
Movement: 21 jewel miyota 8215 (?)
Case diameter: 38mm without crown
Case thickness: 11.7mm 
Case Material : Solid 316L stainless steel case
Glass: Sapphire glass

I like the blue dial version.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gisae said:


> Anyone familiar with this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The movement is not a Miyota 8215, but the decorated* 821A *version. Nice looking watch at a reasonable price, but not a super duper bargain.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The movement is not a Miyota 8215, but the decorated* 821A *version. Nice looking watch at a reasonable price, but not a super duper bargain.


Same difference.
There are not that many nice _smaller_ watches on aliexpress. This one looks ok price-wise.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gisae said:


> Same difference.
> There are not that many nice _smaller_ watches on aliexpress. This one looks ok price-wise.


I did say the price was reasonable. Also, the 821A is worth a little extra because of the decoration, but it's functionally the same as the 8215. For the price I wish they had gone with the NH35A.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I did say the price was reasonable. Also, the 821A is worth a little extra because of the decoration, but it's functionally the same as the 8215. For the price I wish they had gone with the NH35A.


What do you think about this hacking Miyota?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Hey guys, I've received my San Martin SN001 today, but I'm struggling with the pins to be able to remove links to resize it. I've never had this problem with any my other Ali watches before. So I was wondering if anyone else who has one of these had the same issue?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Hey guys, I've received my San Martin SN001 today, but I'm struggling with the pins to be able to remove links to resize it. I've never had this problem with any my other Ali watches before. So I was wondering if anyone else who has one of these had the same issue?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Mine went out quite smoothly. I have to say that I didnt use the tool provided as I almost bent it after using it on the first link. Instead I used a jewelers hammer and pin tool to remove the links. My advice would be to tap it from one side gently and if you have the feeling that the pin is not moving then you probably need to go from the other side.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Hey guys, I've received my San Martin SN001 today, but I'm struggling with the pins to be able to remove links to resize it. I've never had this problem with any my other Ali watches before. So I was wondering if anyone else who has one of these had the same issue?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Is the movement ok?


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Hey guys, I've received my San Martin SN001 today, but I'm struggling with the pins to be able to remove links to resize it. I've never had this problem with any my other Ali watches before. So I was wondering if anyone else who has one of these had the same issue?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I resized my San Martin bracelet with the tool provided, but have since purchased a slightly better pin remover from ebay.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> What do you think about this hacking Miyota?
> 
> View attachment 13844017
> 
> ...


Your watch is confusing because all the on-line sources say the 821A doesn't hack, and I haven't found anything about Miyota adding this feature. Since Sea-Gull, Beijing, Dixmont and Nanning all easily added this feature to their 82xx based movements, it wouldn't be that hard for Miyota to modify their calibers, but I haven't seen it reported.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've given up with trying to do the metal bracelet for now, as I'm in work. I'll try again another time. I think I need a better tool to be honest. Here's some quick pictures though.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tomyummmm (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello, i have trawled through the past 30 or more pages in search of good deals, unfortunately many of the watches i have been eyeing have moved away from sapphire to hardlex/mineral. Is there any of the following that is still sapphire and available on Aliexpress or GB? I am looking to get watches with a blue dial as i just lost my 7 year old Timex watch that i bought for $50 USD back when i went to the US for holiday which is a steal, everything is marked up in Singapore. Went 5 years before i swapped the battery and to my surprise didn't leak, the blue watch dial is so versatile, went with practically anything in my wardrobe.

Cadisen 1030
Cadisen 1033
Guanqin GJ16106
Guanqin GS19081 (Quartz)
Nakzen Pagoda (Quartz)

Just thought to mention GB is having a promotion of $15 off $55 USD and over and is tempting me to buy since aliexpress does not have any promotions going on now. The Cadisen 1030 can be had for 41USD after discount and the Guanqin GJ16106 steel mesh can be had for 51USD, and from reading the finish is better on the Guanqin. While i can somewhat appreciate how mechanical watches work, I am also considering getting either of the quartz watches instead as they are cheaper and more convenient over mechanical watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tomyummmm said:


> Hello, i have trawled through the past 30 or more pages in search of good deals, unfortunately many of the watches i have been eyeing have moved away from sapphire to hardlex/mineral. Is there any of the following that is still sapphire and available on Aliexpress or GB? I am looking to get watches with a blue dial as i just lost my 7 year old Timex watch that i bought for $50 USD back when i went to the US for holiday which is a steal, everything is marked up in Singapore. Went 5 years before i swapped the battery and to my surprise didn't leak, the blue watch dial is so versatile, went with practically anything in my wardrobe.
> 
> Cadisen 1030
> Cadisen 1033
> ...


I'm not sure the Guanqin GJ16106 or Cadisen C1030 ever had sapphire. DOM has a few models that say sapphire on the dial, but now have mineral crystal (they didn't want to throw out the old dials). I believe all the Longines Conquest homages (Carnival 8818, Cadisen C1009 & Ochstin GA021A) still have sapphire, but my Carnival doesn't have it printed on the watch. Basically, if the watch says "sapphire" on the dial or caseback, there's a 90% chance it's true. Otherwise, the purchase is a crapshoot, but you may be somewhat protected on eBay, AliExpress or Amazon, and be entitled to some level of refund if it doesn't test correctly.

Cadisen C1009 has "sapphire" on both the front and back. The Ochstin is engraved on the back only.










Since you don't mind quartz, for under $35 Cadisen has a Tungsten and Sapphire watch that should be quite scratch resistant.

*Cadisen C5051M*










Also check out the Ruimas store on AliExpress. They are a sister brand to Nakzen and Megir, and have affordable watches with sapphire.
















Whoops - I blew past the blue dial requirement!








[/URL]


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tomyummmm said:


> Hello, i have trawled through the past 30 or more pages in search of good deals, unfortunately many of the watches i have been eyeing have moved away from sapphire to hardlex/mineral. Is there any of the following that is still sapphire and available on Aliexpress or GB? I am looking to get watches with a blue dial as i just lost my 7 year old Timex watch


Hello and welcome! 
I would turn the question around: do you really need a sapphire crystal? I doubt your Timex had one so why not find the best offer on one of these Guanqin etc. with a mineral crystal?

Nicolas


----------



## tomyummmm (Jan 30, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not sure the Guanqin GJ16106 or Cadisen C1030 ever had sapphire. DOM has a few models that say sapphire on the dial, but now have mineral crystal (they didn't want to throw out the old dials). I believe all the Longines Conquest homages (Carnival 8818, Cadisen C1009 & Ochstin GA021A) still have sapphire, but my Carnival doesn't have it printed on the watch. Basically, if the watch says "sapphire" on the dial or caseback, there's a 90% chance it's true. Otherwise, the purchase is a crapshoot, but you may be somewhat protected on eBay, AliExpress or Amazon, and be entitled to some level of refund if it doesn't test correctly.
> 
> Cadisen C1009 has "sapphire" on both the front and back. The Ochstin is engraved on the back only.
> 
> ...


I see, thank you so much for your recommendations, I will look into the Cadisen quartz line and the Ruimas as well.



mougino said:


> Hello and welcome!
> I would turn the question around: do you really need a sapphire crystal? I doubt your Timex had one so why not find the best offer on one of these Guanqin etc. with a mineral crystal?
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks for having me here  Indeed what you say makes sense. Just trying to get the best bang for the buck. Perhaps I shall consider the Guanqin GJ16016 from GB since there is the discount and can be had for only 51usd. Although I must say I am slightly inclined to hold out for a new model to appear, where the trend seems to be sapphire crystal for the first run to gain PR and traction within the community, after which they switch to hardlex once enough people start to buy it even outside of the watch community.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tomyummmm said:


> I see, thank you so much for your recommendations, I will look into the Cadisen quartz line and the Ruimas as well.
> 
> Thanks for having me here  Indeed what you say makes sense. Just trying to get the best bang for the buck. Perhaps I shall consider the Guanqin GJ16016 from GB since there is the discount and can be had for only 51usd. Although I must say I am slightly inclined to hold out for a new model to appear, where the trend seems to be sapphire crystal for the first run to gain PR and traction within the community, after which they switch to hardlex once enough people start to buy it even outside of the watch community.


I wouldn't be so sure their new models will have sapphire, I'm inclined to think they introduced premium watches to gain visibility on the market and now that their first batches are all sold they're cutting price (or at least increasing their margin) on their newer batches/models.
I wouldn't hold my breath to long for their next good-deal sapphire watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just received my Burei BM-7002 today.










*First impressions:
*
1. The blue is much darker than the on-line photos. The numerals look Burple, but the hands are a dark Royal Blue. I haven't seen it in daylight, so that may slightly change my perception.

2. The white dial is striking, with an almost pearlescent quality.

3. The chronograph is virtually worthless. The stopwatch seconds run on the 12H dial, with minutes at 6H. Neither the central second hand, nor the chronograph sub-dials are very good at hitting their marks.

4. I guess I hadn't really studied the IWC Portuguese Chronograph, because I was surprised the bezel flairs outward and Burei copied this feature.

5. The crystal appears to be sapphire, but I haven't used a Diamond II Selector to test it, just water drops and the cool feeling against the cheek. The OEM maunfacturer does claim sapphire on this model. Not bad for $21 if it is verified.​


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> I've given up with trying to do the metal bracelet for now, as I'm in work. I'll try again another time. I think I need a better tool to be honest. Here's some quick pictures though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I think I just used one of the many cheap plastic screw type pin tools I've accumulated, and that my bracelet wasn't particularly hard to size.

If you are 100% certain that you are pushing from the correct side then the best way to resize I've found is to use one of those little punch/drift type tools of either 0.8mm and 1.0mm size (biggest that fits) and the hammer that comes with the cheap tool set and bash the pins out. There's no reason that you would bend the tool, and you can hit as hard as you like so inevitably you will succeed.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> I think I just used one of the many cheap plastic screw type pin tools I've accumulated, and that my bracelet wasn't particularly hard to size.
> 
> If you are 100% certain that you are pushing from the correct side then the best way to resize I've found is to use one of those little punch/drift type tools of either 0.8mm and 1.0mm size (biggest that fits) and the hammer that comes with the cheap tool set and bash the pins out. There's no reason that you would bend the tool, and you can hit as hard as you like so inevitably you will succeed.


The plastic pin removers break easily. There are metal tools for less than $3 delivered available on AliEx.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The plastic pin removers break easily. There are metal tools for less than $3 delivered available on AliEx.


I have this one, it broke too, I had to order some spare heads:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/z3po2e5








Nicolas


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> Very interesting watch indeed! Is the case Tungsten as well? Model number? URL?
> Thanks in advance


There are several Bauhaus watches made by Sea-Gull, iirc the model numbers all start with 816. and google will provide some suggestions. Mine is the 816.519 and if you type that in the Aliexpress search engine you will find it (if still available)

Not sure if the case is tungsten as well...


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> I have this one, it broke too, I had to order some spare heads:
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/z3po2e5
> 
> 
> ...


Quite surprising!
I've never had failure with this metal tool on removing the links ...no matter how hard they are.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Your watch is confusing because all the on-line sources say the 821A doesn't hack, and I haven't found anything about Miyota adding this feature. Since Sea-Gull, Beijing, Dixmont and Nanning all easily added this feature to their 82xx based movements, it wouldn't be that hard for Miyota to modify their calibers, but I haven't seen it reported.


Two WUSers in this thread (TimeLord and I don't remeber who else, sorry) confirm it's a hacking Miyota :-!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bushu16 said:


> Quite surprising!
> I've never had failure with this metal tool on removing the links ...no matter how hard they are.


The heads provided with the $3 tool were weak + I pushed the link not exactly at 90º --> broke the 3 of them.

The extra set I ordered after are much stronger between the pin and the screw part. There must have been a defect in my first order.

Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Another day, another new arrival. The Nesun N9606. Again just some quick pictures, for now.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

^ Nice. It looks like the same movement as my Guanqin Nomos Lambda homage, with decorations. Is the crystal a true dome or only slightly dome like? I prefer a true dome in a dress watch.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My Guanqin Nomos Lambda homage from AliX.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice @No1Viper! I've been eyeing that one out. Any chance you could take a profile shot please? I'd also like to see how domed it is.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ronkatct said:


> ^ Nice. It looks like the same movement as my Guanqin Nomos Lambda homage, with decorations. Is the crystal a true dome or only slightly dome like? I prefer a true dome in a dress watch.





mrwomble said:


> Very nice @No1Viper! I've been eyeing that one out. Any chance you could take a profile shot please? I'd also like to see how domed it is.


I was eyeing it for a while too myself, before pulling the trigger. I'm in work at the moment, so can't do a picture. I'll do one when I get a chance though. In the meantime though, here's one taken from another review.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I finally managed to remove the links to resize my San Martin. This is what I ended up using in the end. I definitely prefer it on the stainless steel bracelet.
I've also included a picture of the little cylinder that was in the link, which is what the pin actually sits in, if that makes sense. I've not had this with any other watches before, they've always been split pins. So I don't know whether that was part of the problem I was having.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally managed to remove the links to resize my San Martin. This is what I ended up using in the end. I definitely prefer it on the stainless steel bracelet.
> I've also included a picture of the little cylinder that was in the link, which is what the pin actually sits in, if that makes sense. I've not had this with any other watches before, they've always been split pins. So I don't know whether that was part of the problem I was having.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


My Sharkey tuna bracelet has the same kind of pins. I managed to resize it with the tool in your photo and with a pair of pliers. I wonder why they don't use regular split pins, though. Because of the total weight maybe?


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've given up with trying to do the metal bracelet for now, as I'm in work. I'll try again another time. I think I need a better tool to be honest. Here's some quick pictures though.


I have just bought one too. Excellent watch.









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ibisuk said:


> I have just bought one too. Excellent watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks better on that strap than the one I got with mine. Did that come with yours, or did you buy it separately?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Looks better on that strap than the one I got with mine. Did that come with yours, or did you buy it separately?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


From Amazon, needed some curved 20mm bars too.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> My Sharkey tuna bracelet has the same kind of links. I managed to resize it with the tool in your photo and with a pair of pliers. I wonder why they don't use the regular split pins, though. Because of the total weight maybe?


They make them like that because it hinges so much smoother. When properly oiled these bracelets just drape around your wrist like silk. The pins can be pretty stuck indeed, definitely needs a good tool.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> They make them like that because it hinges so much smoother. When properly oiled these bracelets just drape around your wrist like silk. The pins can be pretty stuck indeed, definitely needs a good tool.


Ah that makes sense. Always informative this forum 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I was eyeing it for a while too myself, before pulling the trigger. I'm in work at the moment, so can't do a picture. I'll do one when I get a chance though. In the meantime though, here's one taken from another review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a true dome:roll: unlike the Guanqin Nomos lambda homage.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

tomyummmm said:


> Hello, i have trawled through the past 30 or more pages in search of good deals, unfortunately many of the watches i have been eyeing have moved away from sapphire to hardlex/mineral. Is there any of the following that is still sapphire and available on Aliexpress or GB? I am looking to get watches with a blue dial as i just lost my 7 year old Timex watch that i bought for $50 USD back when i went to the US for holiday which is a steal, everything is marked up in Singapore. Went 5 years before i swapped the battery and to my surprise didn't leak, the blue watch dial is so versatile, went with practically anything in my wardrobe.
> 
> Cadisen 1030
> Cadisen 1033
> ...


On Aliexpress do a search 'mens automatic mechanical watch sapphire' and you will get a good download of what's available, then check on the description, usually buyers feedback will confirm if they are genuine sapphire.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ibisuk said:


> From Amazon, needed some curved 20mm bars too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I tried to install a leather strap on mine bit no luck with the supplied springbars at least. they are too tight against the case. I have not tried with curved springbars yet... I wonder if it will create enough space for a leather strap...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Also looks good on an Erika's MN









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ibisuk said:


> Also looks good on an Erika's MN
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Remind me what MN stands for? (appart from my initials ^^)


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Remind me what MN stands for? (appart from my initials ^^)


Maritime Nationale

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ibisuk said:


> Maritime Nationale
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Thanks, helpful as I thought it meant Military NATO


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Thanks, helpful as I thought it meant Military NATO


https://erikasoriginals.com

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

It's actually Marine Nationale.


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

cuica said:


> It's actually Marine Nationale.


Oops

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Another day, another new arrival. The Nesun N9606


I really like how that looks, but I saw it's a $100 watch. Does it feel like it's worth it?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone have experience with this watch? What do you think about it's quality and movement?










https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32919...d=7748amp-bf4AjD2k0qZqUlrxxj1wCQ1548943811846

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

A VK67 movement and a bit of Italian style for under $90


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

I wanted a Roman dial so ordered this for $11.7.
I am really amazed with the build quality. Surprisingly slim, stainless steel case, Japanese miyota quartz movement. Hardlex Crystal is not dome but is slight curved.
Definitely looks much more expensive.
(Buckle and crown with logo was not expected)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sO495zn


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just practiced some modding on these square minimalist watches (€3 + change) at https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c79TuTVf

Before:









Opening, and dials repainting: 









Final result:









Mandatory wristshots:









Movements are cheap nodate Chinese SL68 but they were surprisingly nice to set, hacking and butter smooth. They are quite noisy though.

Cases are alloy (with black coating for the black one) around 36-38 mm of diameter, 6mm thin (!) one of the thinnest watches I have, very lightweight on the wrist.

I put them on two 20mm strong-magnet mesh bracelets I had hanging around but L2L is 22mm, it's hardly noticeable for the silver case one, much more for the black PVD one.

I might wear one at work tomorrow for the lolz 

Nicolas


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

Le_Zouave said:


> If you erase the data of the app, you'll get 30min of free trial again. It can work with the built in phone microphone but you have to stick the butt of your phone against the watch. It's not like the brightling007's timegrapher, but it work pretty well, I saved a white dial Starking with that.
> I am waiting for a piezo pickup from alix (and a cheap guitar converter for phone), I'll see if that work with it.


Well I answer to myself. I just received the guitar converter for phone (irig copy I think). I received the piezo pickup clip 10 days ago. Unfortunately I didn't managed to get it work on my android phone. I tried too on a laptop, no luck.
From what I understand about irig, is that it only work on iphone. I guess that I need a proper pre-amp to make it work.
At least I tried.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> I really like how that looks, but I saw it's a $100 watch. Does it feel like it's worth it?


NESUN 9606 https://gearbest.app.link/Z7iViDt5VT

It's £56 after the promotion discount.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've been looking for a nice rectangular classy looking watch for a while, and recently stumbled upon these. 
They aren't the best quality wise, as they are alloy and quartz... But they seem to have good reviews, and personally I think they look pretty good too. But they certainly won't be to everyone's taste.

£12.89
Benyar 5114
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cgflRLDf

£18.37
Benyar 5113 Chronograph
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TsZ3fAZ









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone have experience with this watch? What do you think about it's quality and movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't own one, but the Tianjin Sea-Gull TY2806 is a fairly accurate and reliable movement. It does have some stutter and jumping when hacking issues, but it's not bad in a sub-$100 watch. The funny thing is that Pagani engraved "Cal. 2813" on the caseback, but the picture shows the TY2806/ST1612. Now, these Sea-Gull movements are interchangeable with the Dixmont and Nanning 2813s, so it's anybody's guess what you'll get. Both are about the same quality. The big difference is the Sea-Gull version has bi-directional autowinding. The Pagani Cocktail Time uses the Dixmont DG2813.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't own one, but the Tianjin Sea-Gull TY2806 is a fairly accurate and reliable movement. It does have some stutter and jumping when hacking issues, but it's not bad in a sub-$100 watch. The funny thing is that Pagani engraved "Cal. 2813" on the caseback, but the picture shows the TY2806/ST1612. Now, these Sea-Gull movements are interchangeable with the Dixmont and Nanning 2813s, so it's anybody's guess what you'll get. Both are about the same quality. The big difference is the Sea-Gull version has bi-directional autowinding. The Pagani Cocktail Time uses the Dixmont DG2813.


Thanks, HR. I'm really on the fence with this one. I like the look, but for the same money, I can get a Cadisen or similar with better specs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kappuchu (Jul 15, 2018)

Does anyone know any good ss bracelet on Ali? I am looking for something to Guanqin GJ 16034


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kappuchu said:


> Does anyone know any good ss bracelet on Ali? I am looking for something to Guanqin GJ 16034


I recommend this one I'm using on my Orient Bambino, it's classy and very well made: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bXitt8wz

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Kappuchu said:


> Does anyone know any good ss bracelet on Ali? I am looking for something to Guanqin GJ 16034


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...atch-Bands-Strap-Parts-Solid/32830414656.html


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Nice. They look to be very similar, apart from the dial markings, of that TOMI slimline quartz I showed back in Sept, but half the price. Needless to say I bought another 2 and will look for mesh bracelets to match.

What did you use to wipe the lettering - did you have to release the stem? (I guess poking one of those holes will do it, or is there another way? - OK I found it https://rwg.cc/topic/143699-stem-removal-on-chinese-sl68-quartz/).


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> A VK67 movement and a bit of Italian style for under $90
> 
> View attachment 13849443


Are those the ones described as having the RG675 movement?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

GarySeiko said:


> Are those the ones described as having the RG675 movement?


Yup, their website says "Top Quality Swiss Reef Tiger RT675 Quartz with Chronograph Movement", their Amazon listing says VK67, and AliExpress is silent, lol. But it seems to operate like the VK67, so I'm going with that one.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

mougino said:


> I recommend this one I'm using on my Orient Bambino, it's classy and very well made: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bXitt8wz
> 
> Nicolas


Hey thanks for the link to the bracelet, I like the looks! I have a Bambino on leather that I was considering getting a bracelet for, so how well does the solid curved end link match up with the bambino case? better yet, would you share a picture of the bracelet on the bambino?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Another day, another new arrival. The Nesun N9606. Again just some quick pictures, for now


The more I see this mode, the more my wrists start to itch


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered a brown Pagani cocktail time, any info on the movement? I've seen it mentioned before but they had a plain rotor.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Double


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I've just received Diamond Selector II ;-)
Even my Starking AM0194 is sapphire.
My only "liar" watch is Carnival Conquest homage.
I immediately asked for a refund


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> Hey thanks for the link to the bracelet, I like the looks! I have a Bambino on leather that I was considering getting a bracelet for, so how well does the solid curved end link match up with the bambino case? better yet, would you share a picture of the bracelet on the bambino?


Here you go


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13852489
> 
> 
> I ordered a brown Pagani cocktail time, any info on the movement? I've seen it mentioned before but they had a plain rotor.


*Dixmont Guangzhou DG2813*. The Dixmont logo is visible (in your photo above, it looks a bit like a "W") under the balance wheel. It looks like they've improved their finishing. I wonder if CityChamp's ownership has meant an improvement in their production techniques, either due to new equipment or a new factory? Pagani's rotor cover really misses the mark at the rotor bearing.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Just practiced some modding on these square minimalist watches (€3 + change) at https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c79TuTVf
> 
> Movements are cheap nodate Chinese SL68 but they were surprisingly nice to set, hacking and butter smooth. They are quite noisy though.
> 
> ...


*Sunon SL68 product page*


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Houston, that's great, thanks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received the Corgeut sterile Speedmaster Pro!

If I say the package was well protected, that would be an euphemism 









So, as advertised, the watch is perfectly sterile. No writing whatsoever: sterile dial, sterile case back or inside, sterile crown, sterile bracelet! The only inscription on the watch is the "Tachymètre" on the bezel!

















The bracelet is of excellent quality, it was very weird at first because they put it on the wrong side! So closing it on the wrist was uneasy and felt very wrong  but once I put it back correctly no issue. Btw it was quite hard because the end-links sit very tight on the case and there are no drilled lugs, so removing the springbars meant a lot of huffing and puffing (eventually a tiny screwdriver was more helpful than the usual V-pin tool). The brushed rounded links are solid (including the end links), and set together with the usual U-shaped clips, no screwed links unfortunately.









Bracelet also has a clasp extension for diving (not useful to me but nice to know):









The movement is a date chrono quartz Miyota OS20 ("without jewel") with 24hr indication of the local time at 3'o clock. Seconds hand is on the subdial at 6'o clock, chrono minutes on the one at 9'o clock. Chrono seconds is on the big hand at 12 (with the red top). Both time seconds and chrono seconds (when run) tick every 1s, no smooth chrono hand like on my favorite movement the VK64...









The pushers to start/stop and reset the chronograph click very nicely! The chrono reset does a fast forward of the chrono seconds hand (and of the chrono minutes too if it has moved). The movement is very silent, even when chrono runs. I could hear a small tick when held very close to my ear, but nothing at 20cm over the watch. I noticed that the big chrono hand, when inactive, wobbles at +/- 0.2mm around the 12'o clock position. Not sure it'll drive me crazy, my OCD is manageable, but not great either...

The watch is advertised as waterproof 3 ATM, I didn't check but seal gasket was there and case closes tight, the screw-down crown can be closed very tight too so water resistance at 30m/3 ATM seems more than plausible.

The crystal is nicely domed and refracts the light agreeably.









About the dimensions: seller advertises 40mm dial diameter, 20mm band width and 16mm case thickness, let's see...









Note that the bezel sits on an inclined part of the case:









Not bad!  And finally the crystal is advertised as "scratch resistant mineral glass" (not sapphire), and sure enough: (on the left is my 2yo Corgeut Black Bay Bronze)









And Voila!

In conclusion the sterile Speedmaster Pro hits a lot of checkboxes for me: the size, very comfortable bracelet, and overal fit and finish are certainly big pros. The look is great, but the absence of any logo or writing on the dial not so much...

Is it worth the 75€ CORGEUT store is asking?
Well the Miyota OS20 movement itself seems to be around 20€, the 316L case and bracelet are clearly not cheap, I'd throw another 30-40€, and the assembly was done carefully so the store deserves credit. But I guess I would still expect a sapphire crystal for 75€. If I was the seller I think I could go down to 60€ to make it a better deal (maybe that will happen at the next sale! )

Inevitable wristshots for desert:









Nicolas

[edit] forgot the lume! 








Still visible after 15mn...
[edit2] and still visible on the morning, 9hr later


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I received the Corgeut sterile Speedmaster Pro!
> 
> If I say the package was well protected, that would be an euphemism
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed review! Looks like a pretty good deal for a quartz chrono. Too bad it doesn't have the sapphire but its not really a huge dealbreaker for me. How is tje dial? Did you notice any imperfections like it appaered on the pictures of the panda dial? I'm definitely considering picking one up now.

Enjoy the watch! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

mougino said:


> I received the Corgeut sterile Speedmaster Pro!
> 
> .


Looks fantastic. Begs the question, is there someplace online I could get a custom metal decal, of my name or whatever, to glue on the sterile dial?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Thanks for the detailed review! Looks like a pretty good deal for a quartz chrono. Too bad it doesn't have the sapphire but its not really a huge dealbreaker for me. How is tje dial? Did you notice any imperfections like it appaered on the pictures of the panda dial? I'm definitely considering picking one up now.
> 
> Enjoy the watch!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I used a 10x magnifier and the dial is pristine. As I said the impression when looking very close to each part of the watch is of a great attention to detail and careful assembly (I won't say great QC as the bracelet was upside down lol, never happened to me before). The only small default I noticed is this double mark in the steel near the clasp (still hardly noticeable):









I must also add that the watch was completely dust and fingerprint free, which seems a given but I've received AliX watches which were not! 

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> Looks fantastic. Begs the question, is there someplace online I could get a custom metal decal, of my name or whatever, to glue on the sterile dial?


No idea!  You could contact the seller to see if it's feasible (but I doubt it).

If you find how to do, please do tell us! 

Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I used a 10x magnifier and the dial is pristine. As I said the impression when looking very close to each part of the watch is of a great attention to detail and careful assembly (I won't say great QC as the bracelet was upside down lol, never happened to me before). The only small default I noticed is this double mark in the steel near the clasp (still hardly noticeable):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. yeah I had a watch once with a black glossy dial and once the sun hit it fro a certain angle there was a huge finger print on the dial... thats just the worst thing!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> Looks fantastic. Begs the question, is there someplace online I could get a custom metal decal, of my name or whatever, to glue on the sterile dial?


You could try something like this:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/cus...567.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.712e2e0eR8ukG6

not very cost effective for only one watch, but you could do many different versions/ designs on the same sheet and do many watches. you could also just get the complete alphabet in different fonts and sizes and write anything you want.


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

I am absolutely in love with the dial on a few of Moser & Cie watches. When it comes to the Moser & Cie Endeavour Tourbillion I found a nice hommage in the form of the Kopeck Tourbillon on AliX. More or less the same dial, but still quite an investment since it contains a Tourbillion movement. 

Since I like the cleaniness of "Moser & Cie Venturer Small Second Hands" anyway , I have been searching for an hommage of that one forever, but have not found any watch with a similar dial... 

Has anyone here come across something similar? (I am not allowed to post pictures and or links yet, so sorry for the empty post. You can find pictures on the Moser & Cie website, and on AliX by searching Kopeck Tourbillon)


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

I am absolutely in love with the dial on a few of Moser & Cie watches. When it comes to the Moser & Cie Endeavour Tourbillion I found a nice hommage in the form of the Kopeck Tourbillon on AliX. More or less the same dial, but still quite an investment since it contains a Tourbillion movement. 

Since I like the cleaniness of "Moser & Cie Venturer Small Second Hands" anyway , I have been searching for an hommage of that one forever, but have not found any watch with a similar dial... 

Has anyone here come across something similar? (I am not allowed to post pictures and or links yet, so sorry for the empty post. You can find pictures on the Moser & Cie website, and on AliX by searching Kopeck Tourbillon)


----------



## dcfis (Dec 6, 2008)

Even my speedy pro doesn't have a easy link, kinda want to get one for the easy link


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

mougino said:


> Here you go


Thank you for the picture and thanks for the link to that bracelet! 
I like the leather strap that came with it just fine, but I'd like to have a bracelet option too, (don't have to worry about water splashing on it when washing my hands, etc.) and wow, that looks really good on the Bambino, fits better than I was expecting. Thanks


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Mougino, thank you for the detailed review of the Corgeut Speedmaster, appreciate all the close up pics. It does look nice, and the finishing looks good. If you don't mind my asking , did you actually buy it from "Corgeut Store" in the link? I saw the specs but didn't fully appreciate the thickness of the watch, relative to the diameter - that was helpful to me to see those side views in your photos. 

Also I know the review wasn't about it, but man I really like your Corgeut Bronze Black Bay - did you get it from the same vendor? I keep looking at those Bronze Black Bays but haven't pulled the trigger yet because I'm unsure about the quality of the one I'll actually get, and which vendor to pick, etc.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Lige 9807 chronograph ~18$


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> I must also add that the watch was completely dust and fingerprint free, which seems a given but I've received AliX watches which were not!
> 
> Nicolas


 What is the lug to lug on this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> Mougino, thank you for the detailed review of the Corgeut Speedmaster, appreciate all the close up pics. It does look nice, and the finishing looks good. If you don't mind my asking , did you actually buy it from "Corgeut Store" in the link? I saw the specs but didn't fully appreciate the thickness of the watch, relative to the diameter - that was helpful to me to see those side views in your photos.
> 
> Also I know the review wasn't about it, but man I really like your Corgeut Bronze Black Bay - did you get it from the same vendor? I keep looking at those Bronze Black Bays but haven't pulled the trigger yet because I'm unsure about the quality of the one I'll actually get, and which vendor to pick, etc.


Yes, got both from CORGEUT Store. The Speedmaster Pro is 15€ cheaper at AliExpress "watchery Store" now.

Note that I got the BB Bronze 2 years ago, not sure it would still be sapphire nowadays, trend is towards cheaper configs...

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> What is the lug to lug on this?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


48 mm


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

mougino said:


> I recommend this one I'm using on my Orient Bambino, it's classy and very well made: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bXitt8wz
> 
> Nicolas


Looks great, is it 21mm? (I dont have my Bambino here to measure)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jay McQueen said:


> Looks great, is it 21mm? (I dont have my Bambino here to measure)


I'm not home. Best is to measure it when you have it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I also received 2 shark mesh bracelets (20 and 22 mm) I ordered 5 weeks ago from https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/uZPl8Vj

Resizing them was a real pain but no less no more than with all shark mesh.

Quality is fine for the price, at first view the clasp stays closed while on the wrist.

Some pictures:

Nicolas


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Great review Mougino! It looks a lot like my Alpha, but then a quartz version. It's good to have the choice. Personally I really love the column wheel chrono ST19, but the VK20 is a solid piece. When the battery dies you'll notice the chrono won't reset properly first, so when that happens, be assured it is not broken!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I ordered a bunch of tools on Alix recently and yesterday I received the carbide drill bits I ordered after I saw Brightling007 's post on drilling lug holes in his SKX007.

I wasn't brave enough to try it on one of my Seiko's but had a cheap Explorer case lying around which was already given a worn vintaged look but never finalized putting it together.

What I used:

-mini table vise
-masking tape
-Dremel with flexible extension
-tungsten carbide 1.2mm drill bits (5 of them!)
-Magnifing head gear

Some tips:
-don't set the rpm too high and don't put too much force on the bit, let the bit do the work. If you push too much ...it will break, if you angle it to much ...it will break
-slow down and be very carefull if you are about to exit the other side of the lug... if you exti to fast... you guessed it... the bit will break! 
Once the tip of the bit os damaged or broken, forget about it.. you need a new one!

All in all the result is pretty good. 3 of the 4 holes turned out good, the third one is slightly off in position but barely noticable. I think if I would do it again it will be even better. This really takes some time before you get more comfortable with doing it so I would recommend practicing on something cheap before you try it out on something more expensive...

Some pictures...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Great job!! Most who attempt it throw the towel in the ring after ending up with a drill stuck in there. One comforting thought though, when that happens it is rarely really stuck, because these bits are so hard, there is no spring tension whatsoever so a bit of wiggling with sharp tweezers usually does the job.

I prefer to not use a vice, but to do it all with a hand on both ends, because I can really feel what forces apply, and there should be almost no force applied. I also smell and feel when it gets hot and cool the bit about two or three times per hole with a drop of alcohol. After alcohol the bit drills as though it is twice as sharp too.

Very good tips there about what not to do, because they are so brittle. Gladly they don't cost much, so always have a box with ten or so in 1.25 or 1.3mm at hand.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Great job!! Most who attempt it throw the towel in the ring after ending up with a drill stuck in there. One xo forting thought though, when that happens it is rarely really stuck, because these bits are ao hard, there is no spring tension whatsoever so a bit of wiggling with sharp tweezers usually does the job.
> 
> I prefer to not use a vice, but to do it all with a hand on both ends, because I can really feel I what forces apply, and there should be almost no force applied. I also smell and feel.when it gets hot and cool the bit about two or three times per hole with a drop of alcohol. After alcohol the bit drills as though it is twice as sharp too.
> 
> Very good tips there about what not to do, because they are so brittle. Gladly they don't cost much, so always have a box with ten or so in 1.25 or 1.3mm at hand.


I will try the cooling with alcohol next time. I did notice that when it got hot drilling was harder...

I had one bit break inside the lug when it went through. At first i thought it was stuck but once I tapped it with a pin tool it popped out luckily!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ok guys, blame me for having a bit of an expensive taste to be shopping on Aliexpress, but I now and then see some real gems in there...imo...


























https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sea...3a-4176-9e7d-f1986197829a&transAbTest=ae803_5










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sea...bb-4c47-8c88-799567573a6b&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Ok guys, blame me for having a bit of an expensive taste to be shopping on Aliexpress, but I now and then see some real gems in there...imo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Flieger chrono is very interesting! And, of course, Merkur has a very good reputation. Thanks for bringing it to our attention.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My white Binger Bauhaus on a bracelet arrived today. Not sure if bracelet is better or strap is better? I think the white is better than the gray but in sunlight, the gray is nice.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Got my first MN style strap from Ali, I’m quite pleased with it. May I ask on what basis is Erika getting the listings removed? Is the name the issue of does she have a patent on the design, and no one else is allowed to produce straps made like that?




Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

andrea__81 said:


> Got my first MN style strap from Ali, I'm quite pleased with it. May I ask on what basis is Erika getting the listings removed? Is the name the issue of does she have a patent on the design, and no one else is allowed to produce straps made like that?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


Worldwide patent on the design I believe.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

andrea__81 said:


> Got my first MN style strap from Ali, I'm quite pleased with it. May I ask on what basis is Erika getting the listings removed? Is the name the issue of does she have a patent on the design, and no one else is allowed to produce straps made like that?
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Do you have found good smart watches on AliX ? I have one, not really used it yet though, just out of curiosity.
I think smart watches are a bit of an exercise in itself, expertise field maybe (?) : needs to be charged, to be synchronised with the mobile phone, to download an app, to learn how it works and then to switch between parts of the app, to update, and also there's the security aspect which can be dubious. Also it often goes with practising and managing its health behaviour i guess : do you follow your sport or health with a watch ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

*2


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Do you have found good smart watches on AliX ? I have one, not really used it yet though, just out of curiosity.
> I think smart watches are a bit of an exercise in itself, expertise field maybe (?) : needs to be charged, to be synchronised with the mobile phone, to download an app, to learn how it works and then to switch between parts of the app, to update, and also there's the security aspect which can be dubious. Also it often goes with practising and managing its health behaviour i guess : do you follow your sport or health with a watch ?


Not sure you can find answers in here, waiting to be proven wrong 

Most of WUSers consider lifespan expectancy of a watch into high consideration: easiness of repair or replacement of a meca movement, or if it's a quartz durability of the cell battery like the famous 10 years of some Casio.

If you ask questions about an electronic apparel showing time but needing to be plugged every night if not more, I'm expecting a low number of answers 

Nicolas


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Do you have found good smart watches on AliX ? I have one, not really used it yet though, just out of curiosity.
> I think smart watches are a bit of an exercise in itself, expertise field maybe (?) : needs to be charged, to be synchronised with the mobile phone, to download an app, to learn how it works and then to switch between parts of the app, to update, and also there's the security aspect which can be dubious. Also it often goes with practising and managing its health behaviour i guess : do you follow your sport or health with a watch ?


I have a Xiaomi Mifit, cheap at ~$40 I think, and the battery lasts a couple of weeks. I use it to track the number of steps I do and the amount of sleep I'm deprived by. It's also handy on a bike ride to trace my route/distance/speed and heart rate. The software isn't great, I would like to be able to enter weightlifting as an activity (just to record when I did it, and my heart rate throughout) but it's not possible to do that. Having a such tracker is interesting because it shows that my heart is exercised much more by brisk walking for 30mins or an hour than even higher-intensity exercise like heavy punchbag.

Edit: it's an Amazfit, the app is called mifit.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> I will try the cooling with alcohol next time. I did notice that when it got hot drilling was harder...
> 
> I had one bit break inside the lug when it went through. At first i thought it was stuck but once I tapped it with a pin tool it popped out luckily!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


You guys really make me want to start working on my watches! I love these drilled lugs. Do you have a link to the bits you are buying? I found literally hundreds of these jewelry bits on Ali, wondered which ones you all are buying?

Oh, also, does Ali sell something to relume watches that you have tried and approve of?


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

I really like the Reef Tiger watches on AliX. But since they are not super cheap, I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them and real life photos? Especially the RGA8238 and RGA8215.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Greggg3 said:


> You guys really make me want to start working on my watches! I love these drilled lugs. Do you have a link to the bits you are buying? I found literally hundreds of these jewelry bits on Ali, wondered which ones you all are buying?
> 
> Oh, also, does Ali sell something to relume watches that you have tried and approve of?


These are the ones I used, 1.2mm. I dont know if there are any that are better or worse.

CHARTISAN 0.3-1.2mm Printplaat Boren, Carbide Micro Drill Bits, CNC PCB Twist

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c7XBrjhq

Not sure if they sell lume kits on Alix. Reluming is something I have never done before... Anything i so far tried to do to a dial turned out horrible! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ravvie said:


> I really like the Reef Tiger watches on AliX. But since they are not super cheap, I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them and real life photos? Especially the RGA8238 and RGA8215.
> 
> View attachment 13857475


I've had my eye on this for a while too. Here's some real life pictures.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those who are interested in the Cadisen C8097M, but haven't pulled the trigger yet. 
It's now down to £85.99. 
I highly recommend this watch. In fact I like that much I'm actually considering buying another one in gold.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBgbXbTT









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

Actually looks good in those pictures as well. Have you seen a review anywhere? On Youtube etc. I only seem to be able to find Vietnamese(?) video's.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ravvie said:


> Actually looks good in those pictures as well. Have you seen a review anywhere? On Youtube etc. I only seem to be able to find Vietnamese(?) video's.


I've not actually looked for videos to be honest. I think Reef Tiger had a good reputation, so I'd probably be willing to buy one without having seen a video review of it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Do you have found good smart watches on AliX ? I have one, not really used it yet though, just out of curiosity.
> I think smart watches are a bit of an exercise in itself, expertise field maybe (?) : needs to be charged, to be synchronised with the mobile phone, to download an app, to learn how it works and then to switch between parts of the app, to update, and also there's the security aspect which can be dubious. Also it often goes with practising and managing its health behaviour i guess : do you follow your sport or health with a watch ?


I have two Chinese smart watches. One is a Ulefone GW01, and the other is an S1 3G Smartwatch.

The GW01 has a proprietary OS, and can not load any apps. It does have the ability to load additional watch faces, and I have even helped create a few. The built-in apps work fairly well, but the features are somewhat limited.










The S1 has an Android 5.1 OS, but is not an Android Wear device. New apps can be loaded from the Google Play Store, but since they are normal Android apps, they often don't work as well with a smart watch interface. The S1 does have both GPS and WiFi, so its capabilities are a bit more impressive. Unfortunately, it just doesn't work as well as a real Android Wear smart watch. While the S1 is more capable, the GW01 has an easier to use interface.

Both watches feature sapphire crystals, but the S1 has a copper alloy case, while the GW01 is stainless.


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2018)

First Ali purchase...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This new Lobinni model looks great, and seems to have great specs for the price.

316L stainless steel, sapphire crystal, a "Japanese imported 21-jewel automatic movement," which I presume is Miyota, and a nice-looking day-night indicator, on sale for under $100.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNM9eOac


----------



## MattyMatt (Sep 18, 2018)

First Ali purchase...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Nothing against them Reef Tigers, but, Bingers!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> Nothing against them Reef Tigers, but, Bingers!
> 
> View attachment 13857895


If they had a different name, then maybe I would. But I can't get past that name.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This new Lobinni model looks great, and seems to have great specs for the price.
> 
> 316L stainless steel, sapphire crystal, a "Japanese imported 21-jewel automatic movement," which I presume is Miyota, and a nice-looking day-night indicator, on sale for under $100.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNM9eOac


This one looks good too. Quite similar.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cSopXTdX









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Nvm. My eyesight ages every day. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> You guys really make me want to start working on my watches! I love these drilled lugs. Do you have a link to the bits you are buying? I found literally hundreds of these jewelry bits on Ali, wondered which ones you all are buying?
> 
> Oh, also, does Ali sell something to relume watches that you have tried and approve of?


Any tungsten carbide drill bits will do really. It is rather how you use them that makes the difference between success or disaster.

For lume there is little on Alie, I use Watchlume.com materials (also on ebay.com) except for the binder, for which I prefer to use UV glue pens.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I ordered a bunch of tools on Alix recently and yesterday I received the carbide drill bits I ordered after I saw Brightling007 's post on drilling lug holes in his SKX007.
> 
> I wasn't brave enough to try it on one of my Seiko's but had a cheap Explorer case lying around which was already given a worn vintaged look but never finalized putting it together.
> 
> ...


You cant drill parallel holes that line up or match the original spring bar holes?

Seems you would need a dentist type drill 90' angle or drill from the outside in but again how to line up with original holes.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> Nothing against them Reef Tigers, but, Bingers!
> 
> View attachment 13857895


This watch looks stunning but I'm not sure about its overall quality, €75 with domed sapphire glass and NH35 seems too good to be true. The blue dial (the one I'd buy) it doesn't seem to be sunburst, and it's a pity. Are there some good reviews on the internet?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> If they had a different name, then maybe I would. But I can't get past that name.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


But Reef Tiger?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> You cant drill parallel holes that line up or match the original spring bar holes?
> 
> Seems you would need a dentist type drill 90' angle or drill from the outside in but again how to line up with original holes.


Most non drilled through lugs are not drilled straight from the factory. When lugs get their first drilling and drilled through is decided, then they are drilled from the outside towards the inside in a jig, and then straight as there's nothing in the way.

When you drill inner drilled lugs through yourself, there's not much wrong with choosing an angle, except perhaps that shoulderless springbars won't seat in all the way through. If that's what I want to achieve I first drill for instance 0.6mm, and then once they reach the outside drill 1.25mm as straight as possible after that, from the outside...

You can't find the correct location otherwise and once the two holes reach each other the drill bit will certainly break.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> You cant drill parallel holes that line up or match the original spring bar holes?
> 
> Seems you would need a dentist type drill 90' angle or drill from the outside in but again how to line up with original holes.


With this technique you have to drill under a slight angle. I was concerned about this as well but to be honest both visually and functionally its unnoticable.

However if you had such a 90 degree drill of some kind it would give the best results...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## sheraz (Aug 18, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> This watch looks stunning but I'm not sure about its overall quality, €75 with domed sapphire glass and NH35 seems too good to be true. The blue dial (the one I'd buy) it doesn't seem to be sunburst, and it's a pity. Are there some good reviews on the internet?


Check this thread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/binger-casual-watch-4548865.html


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> This watch looks stunning but I'm not sure about its overall quality, €75 with domed sapphire glass and NH35 seems too good to be true. The blue dial (the one I'd buy) it doesn't seem to be sunburst, and it's a pity. Are there some good reviews on the internet?


I wonder if any sub $100 watches really have domed sapphire. Because every watch with domed crystal I've bought so far either doesn't claim sapphire, or does claim sapphire but in reality it isn't.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have owned two of the Bingers and they have been great. I didn't think much of the name at first but the watches are so nice, that quicky passed.
The first one was grey and I fitted a burgundy strap







Eventually I decided to sell it and buy a white one, which I prefer now


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> This watch looks stunning but I'm not sure about its overall quality, €75 with domed sapphire glass and NH35 seems too good to be true. The blue dial (the one I'd buy) it doesn't seem to be sunburst, and it's a pity. Are there some good reviews on the internet?


Just a quick glance on EBay has Chinese domed sapphire replacement glass starting at £10, so guessing the watch companies are buying at cost price of <£5 then it should be feasible.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Stephen2020 said:


> Nothing against them Reef Tigers, but, Bingers!
> 
> View attachment 13857895


I have the Binger and the Reef Tiger. The Binger is nice, but the RT is a knock out on the wrist. It has a superior case and lug design, dial, crystal shape, and finish imho, and much better WR. RT is easily worth the extra price imho.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had my eye on this for a while too. Here's some real life pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They look great and I've been eyeing those out for a while too but the lack of a minute track would bug me too much.

Also, for the same price I can get a bambino - which is the way I'm leaning.

FYI, below are two other domed watches I've got my eye on. I'd appreciate if anyone had any experience or input on these two. Not much real-world info available about them (e.g. not sure how domed the DOM really is).










PS I've considered the Binger, but the name keeps holding me back. If I went for the blue is also prefer it to be sunburst.


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I have the Binger and the Reef Tiger. The Binger is nice, but the RT is a knock out on the wrist. It has a superior case and lug design, dial, crystal shape, and finish imho, and much better WR. RT is easily worth the extra price imho.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Can you share some pictures of your reef tiger and share a brief review .


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> They look great and I've been eyeing those out for a while too but the lack of a minute track would bug me too much.
> 
> Also, for the same price I can get a bambino - which is the way I'm leaning.
> 
> ...


The Ruimas RL6753G has a domed crystal, and a Miyota 8215. The DOM watch contains a Seiko NH35A, but the crystal is not domed, and the dial is not a sunburst. The DOM M-8106 has a domed dial, but its crystal is only curved, or slightly convex, like the Guanqin and Cadisen Nomos Lambda homages.

When it comes to domed crystals, Binger has the most models under $100. Reef Tiger and Feice also have a few, but at much higher prices.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks HR, I think that takes the DOM out of the picture. The Ruimas may not have a sunburst dial, not sure, bit it still does look pretty good.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Changed the bracelet to light brown strap on my white Binger.

I think strap looks better.

I like the true dome on the Binger, but the dome is a bit big.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> They look great and I've been eyeing those out for a while too but the lack of a minute track would bug me too much.
> 
> Also, for the same price I can get a bambino - which is the way I'm leaning.
> 
> ...


I would suggest doing a little research on the orient bambino as I have read it has a reputation of easily being scratched on the domed glass. This all could be apocryphal.&#55357;&#56853;


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks HR, I think that takes the DOM out of the picture. The Ruimas may not have a sunburst dial, not sure, bit it still does look pretty good.


There are different levels of sunburst effect, but the blue Ruimas looks like it does has some sunburst going on.


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> I would suggest doing a little research on the orient bambino as I have read it has a reputation of easily being scratched on the domed glass. This all could be apocryphal.&#55357;&#56853;


I have a Bambino and don't have any issues with crystal scratching. It's definitely one of my favourite watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ronkatct said:


> Changed the bracelet to light brown strap on my white Binger.
> 
> I think strap looks better.
> 
> ...


You were still smart to buy the bracelet version, because trying to find a matching bracelet is always much harder, and more expensive than finding a good leather strap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This new Lobinni model looks great, and seems to have great specs for the price.
> 
> 316L stainless steel, sapphire crystal, a "Japanese imported 21-jewel automatic movement," which I presume is Miyota, and a nice-looking day-night indicator, on sale for under $100.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNM9eOac


The listing pictures show a Sea-Gull movement (ST1653/TY2867 w/9H week sub-dial unused?).


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> You were still smart to buy the bracelet version, because trying to find a matching bracelet is always much harder, and more expensive than finding a good leather strap.


My gray Binger has a strap while the white was with the bracelet. You are right that getting bracelets with matching end links is difficult.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Raf82 said:


> I have a Bambino and don't have any issues with crystal scratching. It's definitely one of my favourite watches.


Does the white dial have any shimmer / sunburst to it at all, or would you say it's more of a flat white?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Raf82 said:


> I have a Bambino and don't have any issues with crystal scratching. It's definitely one of my favourite watches.


Same here. Also I love the blue sunburst dial on my Gen.4:

Nicolas


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Ravvie said:


> I really like the Reef Tiger watches on AliX. But since they are not super cheap, I was wondering if anyone has any experience with them and real life photos? Especially the RGA8238 and RGA8215.
> 
> View attachment 13857475


YES! I have the same question, is it better or worth more than say an Orient Bambino?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> YES! I have the same question, is it better or worth more than say an Orient Bambino?


I doubt any Chinese in this segment can compete with a Japanese.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> I wonder if any sub $100 watches really have domed sapphire. Because every watch with domed crystal I've bought so far either doesn't claim sapphire, or does claim sapphire but in reality it isn't.


Corgeut BB, but that one is not up to a super high standard in other aspects.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> I doubt any Chinese in this segment can compete with a Japanese.


If by segment you refer to price then (unoriginality aside) Merkur beats Orient and Seiko, IMO. San Martin also.

I haven't seen people gush over Chinese dress watches in this price range to the same extent, but there's growing love for dress and Bauhaus designs so the tipping point has to be approaching


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> I doubt any Chinese in this segment can compete with a Japanese.


If you are only interested in domed white or black dial Bambino, then a bit of hunting on all might turn up something similar for £70-80
If you are after a orient sunburnt coloured dial, then stick with the bambino, I haven't seen anything close to what they can achieve.


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> YES! I have the same question, is it better or worth more than say an Orient Bambino?


I pulled the trigger and ordered a Reef Tiger yesterday. Will let you know what the outcome is once I receive it


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This looks GREAT to me -- masculine, kind of understated, kind of military.

But in a couple of places it says it is "alloy" and "zinc alloy case," but in another place it says it has a stainless steel bracelet. Does that happen a lot, the case and bracelet being different? I admit I'd like it a lot more if I knew it was all stainless.

https://www.ali express.com/item/New-Men-s-Watches-BENYAR-Top-brand-2019-Business-Military-Chronograph-Waterproof-Fashion-Quartz-Watches-Relogio/32969555279.html


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> For those who are interested in the Cadisen C8097M, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> It's now down to £85.99.
> I highly recommend this watch. In fact I like that much I'm actually considering buying another one in gold.
> 
> ...


that thumb creeeps me out.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> that thumb creeeps me out.


I was too busy look at the watch, and didn't even notice that 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Ravvie said:


> I pulled the trigger and ordered a Reef Tiger yesterday. Will let you know what the outcome is once I receive it


You won't be disappointed w/the quality of a Reef Tiger (good choice). They are constructed very well and are easily better than lesser Orients i.e. Bambino. Obviously, I would opt for the OrientStar if I was buying an Orient. I purchased a Reef Tiger last month for a mere $99 (close out) on Amazon and I am finding it to be an extremely well made and handsome watch that uses a Seiko NH35 (good and reliable buy somewhat vanilla----low beat). You will definitely find the Reef Tiger a cut above most Chinese watches in spite of their marketing efforts that do not translate well in addition to an occasional misspelled English word on the caseback (thank goodness, they got the spelling correct on mine). Reef Tiger compares favorably to Fiyta and San Martin/Himq, and likely FiftyFour which are turning out some nice watches. My watch may not appeal to all since it is silver/gold. I took off the bracelet which is extremely nice in terms of quality in favor of a navy blue leather strap. Tell me what you think.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> You won't be disappointed w/the quality of a Reef Tiger (good choice). They are constructed very well and are easily better than lesser Orients i.e. Bambino. Obviously, I would opt for the OrientStar if I was buying an Orient. I purchased a Reef Tiger last month for a mere $99 (close out) on Amazon and I am finding it to be an extremely well made and handsome watch that uses a Seiko NH35 (good and reliable buy somewhat vanilla----low beat). You will definitely find the Reef Tiger a cut above most Chinese watches in spite of their marketing efforts that do not translate well in addition to an occasional misspelled English word on the caseback (thank goodness, they got the spelling correct on mine). Reef Tiger compares favorably to Fiyta and San Martin/Himq, and likely FiftyFour which are turning out some nice watches. My watch may not appeal to all since it is silver/gold. I took off the bracelet which is extremely nice in terms of quality in favor of a navy blue leather strap. Tell me what you think.


I agree.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just received my Nakzen Pagoda and I have to say I am very impressed for less then 20€!

I like the silver sunburst dial. Indices are applied and very nice and so are the hands. Case is solid ss and crown action is fine as well. I'm also surprised that the strap is actually quite good.

The packaging was also quite nice for such a cheap watch!

Yes, its a quartz but I like to have a dress watch that I can pick up at any time when needed.

If anyone is looking at this one I can highly recommend it, you wont be disappointed!

And thanks to you guys on this thread for introducing this one to me! 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Raf82 (Jul 5, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Does the white dial have any shimmer / sunburst to it at all, or would you say it's more of a flat white?


It does have a gentle sunburst effect.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> If they had a different name, then maybe I would. But I can't get past that name.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


lol like reef tiger is any better......


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Amuthini said:


> that thumb creeeps me out.


It's called type D Brachydactyly, a genetic condition commonly called clubbed thumb or murderer's thumb.

Megan Fox has it too:


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

ED209 said:


> If by segment you refer to price then (unoriginality aside) Merkur beats Orient and Seiko, IMO. San Martin also.
> 
> I haven't seen people gush over Chinese dress watches in this price range to the same extent, but there's growing love for dress and Bauhaus designs so the tipping point has to be approaching


I like the Binger Bauhaus and have it in gray and white (more creamy white); I have a V4 Bambino in rose gold/brown dial. The V3 Orient dial is similar to the white Binger and the Binger has nicer dauphine hands over the short stick hands of the V3 Bambino (that is what I like the least in the V3 Bambino). At under $60 for the last Alix sale, the Binger with the NH35 movement is priced right.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> I wanted a Roman dial so ordered this for $11.7.
> I am really amazed with the build quality. Surprisingly slim, stainless steel case, Japanese miyota quartz movement. Hardlex Crystal is not dome but is slight curved.
> Definitely looks much more expensive.
> (Buckle and crown with logo was not expected)
> ...


I recently bought this one and curious to know which Japanese Quartz movement it has. The listing on AlieX is unavailable now. It says Miyota but I wanted to know which version...
@HoustonReal, any clue?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Quint1980 said:


> I just received my Nakzen Pagoda and I have to say I am very impressed for less then 20€!
> 
> I like the silver sunburst dial. Indices are applied and very nice and so are the hands. Case is solid ss and crown action is fine as well. I'm also surprised that the strap is actually quite good.
> 
> ...


It's good to see "SAPPHIRE" is back on the dial.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> I recently bought this one and curious to know which Japanese Quartz movement it has. The listing on AlieX is unavailable now. It says Miyota but I wanted to know which version...
> @HoustonReal, any clue?


Just a guess, but probably the *Miyota GL20*. It's what's commonly used in DW watches. The 2025 is a little thicker, and the 9T22 is rarely used, and not justified for a 9mm watch.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Just a guess, but probably the *Miyota GL20*. It's what's commonly used in DW watches. The 2025 is a little thicker, and the 9T22 is rarely used, and not justified for a 9mm watch.


thanks, yep looks like GL20. It doesn't have seconds hand.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm interested in this one ... it has sort of a Bell & Ross look to it. But I'm wondering if, at $15.99, you're getting something far yuckier than the photos indicate.
> 
> https://www.ali express.com/item/Winner-Fashion-White-Mechanical-Watches-2019-Men-s-Mechanical-Wrist-Watches-Top-Brand-Luxury-Genuine-Leather/32965241662.html
> 
> ...


I'm quite impressed for the money. I'll totally wear this. Wonder if the case is stainless too or only the caseback?

The leather strap is even nice enough to keep on.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm quite impressed for the money. I'll totally wear this. Wonder if the case is stainless too or only the caseback?
> 
> The leather strap is even nice enough to keep on.
> 
> View attachment 13862231


If it specifies "STAINLESS STEEL CASE *BACK*", there is a +99% chance the case is alloy. That's just the reality of Under $20 watches. Only the rare few will have stainless steel cases.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> It's good to see "SAPPHIRE" is back on the dial.


Yes, I heard they recently switched to mineral. This one has sapphire written on dial and caseback. Unfortunately I do not have a tool to test it so I cannot confirm.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

My Sikai MN-style strap arrived today, which was pretty quick. I see now why these are popular - very comfy and none of the extra bulk of a nato. Would I pay £50 for one? Most likely not.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I bought the exact same strap (also arrived this morning), and agree with your thoughts. It's OK but it's never going to hold up to hard use as well as a zulu, or perlon. When the elastic inevitably starts to go it will be garbage.

I ignored the way you're supposed to fit it, and did it like the below - I like this way much better. It's more secure should the clip become undone, there's no double thickness under the watch, and best of all the watch isn't bungee-jumping around on a loose section of strap.

Edit: my wrist goes through the loop directly under the watch, the excess strap folds double on the underside of my wrist i.e. the bit with the clip doubles directly back on itself and hooks onto the buckle, which can slide up and down to adjust the fit.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> You won't be disappointed w/the quality of a Reef Tiger (good choice). They are constructed very well and are easily better than lesser Orients i.e. Bambino. Obviously, I would opt for the OrientStar if I was buying an Orient. I purchased a Reef Tiger last month for a mere $99 (close out) on Amazon and I am finding it to be an extremely well made and handsome watch that uses a Seiko NH35 (good and reliable buy somewhat vanilla----low beat). You will definitely find the Reef Tiger a cut above most Chinese watches in spite of their marketing efforts that do not translate well in addition to an occasional misspelled English word on the caseback (thank goodness, they got the spelling correct on mine). Reef Tiger compares favorably to Fiyta and San Martin/Himq, and likely FiftyFour which are turning out some nice watches. My watch may not appeal to all since it is silver/gold. I took off the bracelet which is extremely nice in terms of quality in favor of a navy blue leather strap. Tell me what you think.
> 
> View attachment 13861251


The strap is nice, the watch is too ; makes a great combo imo


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ED209 said:


> It's called type D Brachydactyly, a genetic condition commonly called clubbed thumb or murderer's thumb.
> 
> Megan Fox has it too:
> 
> View attachment 13861595


mama mia, thanks for this was fun


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ED209 said:


> I bought the exact same strap (also arrived this morning), and agree with your thoughts. It's OK but it's never going to hold up to hard use as well as a zulu, or perlon. When the elastic inevitably starts to go it will be garbage.
> 
> I ignored the way you're supposed to fit it, and did it like the below - I like this way much better. It's more secure should the clip become undone, there's no double thickness under the watch, and best of all the watch isn't bungee-jumping around on a loose section of strap.
> 
> ...


That's exactly how I fitted it on my watch - seems safer and more adjustable in this way.

Do you mean there is a different way that it is supposed to be fitted?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> That's exactly how I fitted it on my watch - seems safer and more adjustable in this way.
> 
> Do you mean there is a different way that it is supposed to be fitted?


Actually no, I just couldn't follow the video on Erika's Originals site properly, ha ha. This is the way they recommend (I think - it's the best way anyway)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a few of the new straps I've received.
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4FTPQQ9









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBXbEvKp

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bZeAtRol

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c68Vftrj









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Ravvie said:


> Can you share some pictures of your reef tiger and share a brief review .


I was going to take some shots of the RT in the sun for the crazy sunburst, but it's been raining... Here's an indoor shot. As far as a review goes, it matches the description on the Ali RT store page, and I like it. Of all the different curvy domey dress watches I've seen, this one has the nicest sapphire curve and the best lugs. Quality is on par with my San Martins. If my Binger died, I wouldn't bother replacing it. I would buy the RT again.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Thanks for the strap photos. Can we get your observations and recommendations? Thumbs up on any of them? Thumbs down? Also, how do you like that Gladster?



No1VIPER said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBXbEvKp
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bZeAtRol
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c68Vftrj


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for the strap photos. Can we get your observations and recommendations? Thumbs up on any of them? Thumbs down? Also, how do you like that Gladster?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


They're all good, but the Hengrc are my favourites at the moment. I've got three of them now. The blue and grey ones are suede, where was the black one is leather. They're really nice thick, supple straps. The quick release spring bars work well too.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4FTPQQ9

I also have three of the vintage style straps. One of each colour. They're nice and soft, and also quick thick, but not as thick as the Hengrc. They don't have quick release spring bars though.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c68Vftrj

I have two of the other Hengrc straps, again one of each colour. They are more traditional leather straps, and are thinner. But they have a nice round cushion, so aren't flat. They too are nice and supple though.

The Zlimsn is pretty much the same, just that it doesn't have the different colour stitching, and it has quick release spring bars.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBXbEvKp

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bZeAtRol

As for the Gladster, I've always really liked the face and case, but wasn't so keen on the bracelet. I've tried a couple of different straps now, but they didn't look right. It needs a thick strap as the lugs are quite long. So it leaves quite a big gap otherwise, which doesn't look great. It keeps good time, and the build quality is great for the price.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> They're all good, but the Hengrc are my favourites at the moment. I've got three of them now. The blue and grey ones are suede, where was the black one is leather. They're really nice thick, supple straps. The quick release spring bars work well too.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4FTPQQ9
> 
> ...


They appear to be very good value compared to retail in the UK


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I bought the exact same strap (also arrived this morning), and agree with your thoughts. It's OK but it's never going to hold up to hard use as well as a zulu, or perlon. When the elastic inevitably starts to go it will be garbage.
> 
> I ignored the way you're supposed to fit it, and did it like the below - I like this way much better. It's more secure should the clip become undone, there's no double thickness under the watch, and best of all the watch isn't bungee-jumping around on a loose section of strap.
> 
> ...


Wait, I thought this was how you were supposed to do it. I'm wearing mine exactly the same way - is there another option with the Ali elastic strap?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ED209 said:


> I bought the exact same strap (also arrived this morning), and agree with your thoughts. It's OK but it's never going to hold up to hard use as well as a zulu, or perlon. When the elastic inevitably starts to go it will be garbage.
> 
> I ignored the way you're supposed to fit it, and did it like the below - I like this way much better. It's more secure should the clip become undone, there's no double thickness under the watch, and best of all the watch isn't bungee-jumping around on a loose section of strap.
> 
> ...


Nice !

Do you have a link for that strap on Ali ?


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I was going to take some shots of the RT in the sun for the crazy sunburst, but it's been raining... Here's an indoor shot. As far as a review goes, it matches the description on the Ali RT store page, and I like it. Of all the different curvy domey dress watches I've seen, this one has the nicest sapphire curve and the best lugs. Quality is on par with my San Martins. If my Binger died, I wouldn't bother replacing it. I would buy the RT again.
> 
> View attachment 13864807


Thanks! Looks great. If you get around a sunshine shot, feel free to share!


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Got this at a sale for just €43,- shipped. Fit and finish is great, way better than expected. Runs great on the timegrapher, does -4/day while wearing (but that can improve).
Only bad thing I can say is the lume is sub-par. There are some less bright spots and it's almost invisible after a minute. All in all, for the price I paid it's a steal.































Also; This one doesn't have the 117/1000 engraving some of them have.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just received an EACHE vintage leather strap. Quite nice, soft leather, not too thick so I would probably not put it on a very chunky watch but fits the Pagoda perfectly! 









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

Gisae said:


> Got this at a sale for just €43,- shipped. Fit and finish is great, way better than expected. Runs great on the timegrapher, does -4/day while wearing (but that can improve).
> Only bad thing I can say is the lume is sub-par. There are some less bright spots and it's almost invisible after a minute. All in all, for the price I paid it's a steal.
> View attachment 13866135
> View attachment 13866131
> ...


Please tell me the exact lug to lug distance. I've been eyeing the blue dial one for months now but am not sure if it would fit my wrist well.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Gisae said:


> Got this at a sale for just €43,- shipped. Fit and finish is great, way better than expected. Runs great on the timegrapher, does -4/day while wearing (but that can improve).
> Only bad thing I can say is the lume is sub-par. There are some less bright spots and it's almost invisible after a minute. All in all, for the price I paid it's a steal.
> View attachment 13866135
> View attachment 13866131
> ...


Nice watch! You're in NL, I can lume the crap out of that watch, or tell you how if you feel up to it. I'm in Hilversum anyways..


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just found this bracelet which looks good for the price.

£12.96

316L solid stainless steel bracelet, screw links, curved solid end links

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bxn2aehL









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

7ths0n said:


> Please tell me the exact lug to lug distance. I've been eyeing the blue dial one for months now but am not sure if it would fit my wrist well.


I have this watch. The lug width is 22mm.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Trying to find the Chinese clone of the 7009a on Aliexpress but keep drawing a blank, I know it has been superseded by the 7s26 which is also the nh25a, but I don't know the unbranded Chinese equivalent, can anyone help.😀


----------



## delariva (Jul 21, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> My Sikai MN-style strap arrived today, which was pretty quick. I see now why these are popular - very comfy and none of the extra bulk of a nato. Would I pay £50 for one? Most likely not.


Did they send the wrong size? A lot of spring bar visible in your photo


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

delariva said:


> Did they send the wrong size? A lot of spring bar visible in your photo


Yeah that would be my one criticism - the width is a little narrow. I don't think it's the wrong size, just that the material they've used is stretchy and therefore the width is not exactly 22mm.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> I have this watch. The lug width is 22mm.


Lug to lug is the total depth of the watch, not the width...an important spec to know if it is or isn't too big on the wrist..


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> I have this watch. The lug width is 22mm.


I think he was asking for the lug height/distance.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> tintin82 said:
> 
> 
> > I have this watch. The lug width is 22mm.
> ...


Like this if I'm not mistaken:









Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FattMatt said:


> Trying to find the Chinese clone of the 7009a on Aliexpress but keep drawing a blank, I know it has been superseded by the 7s26 which is also the nh25a, but I don't know the unbranded Chinese equivalent, can anyone help.😀


Hangzhou 2 Series movements are based on the Seiko 7009A.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just received these now. I already had a couple, and really like them. Especially for the price. So I decided to get some other colours too. I now have one of every colour, except for pink and white.

£1.49 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bicp4sLX










Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My Ananke Flieger died after 2 months. I'm giving the brand a second chance with this Ananke brushed diver:










So far so good, it keeps good time and the finish is good. I have not opened it yet to check the mentioned Japanese movement.

Nicolas


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
I found the video here very interesting : Dom shop /tungsten steel bracelet , it shows how they test air leakage before release : is it how it is commonly done in the industry ?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DOM...4542774.html?spm=0.8937518.0.0.da402e0ejnwJDK
Also the way they brutalize dial and bracelet is funny. Scissors needed to test it at home


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Quint1980 said:


> I just received an EACHE vintage leather strap. Quite nice, soft leather, not too thick so I would probably not put it on a very chunky watch but fits the Pagoda perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got two of those incoming. They look nice, hope they are a bit similar to Rios quality wise.



7ths0n said:


> Please tell me the exact lug to lug distance. I've been eyeing the blue dial one for months now but am not sure if it would fit my wrist well.













Brightling007 said:


> Nice watch! You're in NL, I can lume the crap out of that watch, or tell you how if you feel up to it. I'm in Hilversum anyways..


Dank je. 
Thanks for the offer. I'm not sure what I'm going to do with it yet. Probably wear a few times, maybe swap the dial and hands.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone have one of these? If so could give your opinion on it.

There's a few different varieties... But I'm looking at possibly getting this blue one. Just I can't seem to find much information or any real life pictures of it.

£74.48 Lobinni L13019-6 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cSopXTdX









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone have one of these? If so could give your opinion on it.
> 
> There's a few different varieties... But I'm looking at possibly getting this blue one. Just I can't seem to find much information or any real life pictures of it.
> 
> £74.48 Lobinni L13019-6 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cSopXTdX


Don't have that one, but I did pick up a couple of Lobinnis within the past month. I like one of them a lot more than the other, but I'd say they both were well put-together.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> I found the video here very interesting : Dom shop /tungsten steel bracelet , it shows how they test air leakage before release : is it how it is commonly done in the industry ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DOM...4542774.html?spm=0.8937518.0.0.da402e0ejnwJDK
> Also the way they brutalize dial and bracelet is funny. Scissors needed to test it at home


I have the updated, but now discontinued? DOM W-624. Like the W-698, these watches were previously rated at 200M WR.

Also, I went to the link, but did not see any video on that page.









The *Cadisen C5051M* is the rectangular version of the W-624. It has the better bracelet, is jewel free, but only 30M WR. *$34.54 on Gearbest.*


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> My Sikai MN-style strap arrived today, which was pretty quick. I see now why these are popular - very comfy and none of the extra bulk of a nato. Would I pay £50 for one? Most likely not.


Does anyone have an Ali link for this Sikai MN-style strap
Thanks


----------



## delariva (Jul 21, 2018)

maverick13z said:


> Does anyone have an Ali link for this Sikai MN-style strap
> Thanks


Search for elastic watch band you'll find a listing with no picture displayed. He has green and black available with various coloured buckles


----------



## billa84 (Feb 8, 2019)

where do you got this for £85.99? it is showing for me £101.

is there voucher code to bring it down to £85.99?

hows the watch treating you? Looking forward to your reply. thanks.


----------



## billa84 (Feb 8, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> For those who are interested in the Cadisen C8097M, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.
> It's now down to £85.99.
> I highly recommend this watch. In fact I like that much I'm actually considering buying another one in gold.
> 
> ...


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Nice watch! You're in NL, I can lume the crap out of that watch, or tell you how if you feel up to it. I'm in Hilversum anyways..


Brightling007, I want to try this - "luming the crap" out of a couple of my watches - not sure if I'm up to it or not. but I want to try it. Thanks for the link to the lume website - I'm taking it that you buy the powder, not the premixed? And then on the UV glue, I found a plethora on Ali - any particular one you would recommend or link to? after mixing, do you put it in a syringe or what are you applying with? Any tricks to keeping the lume "within the lines" etc? or is it just practice, steady hands and magnification?

Thanks again for the links, sharing your knowledge and experience.

Gisae, the finishing on that watch looks really nice, looks like you got a heck of a deal!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Lug to Lug of my Parnis Flieger:


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> My Ananke Flieger died after 2 months. I'm giving the brand a second chance with this Ananke brushed diver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey mate, that is a really nice looking watch, congratulations! I particularly like the color scheme on the dial. Will you be getting rid of the "Ananke" logo?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Hey mate, that is a really nice looking watch, congratulations! I particularly like the color scheme on the dial. Will you be getting rid of the "Ananke" logo?


Not sure this time  I might give the watch a try as is.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

delariva said:


> Search for elastic watch band you'll find a listing with no picture displayed. He has green and black available with various coloured buckles


The link to the one I got from Sikai store has disappeared. I did see one on Zhuloei store (not sure on exact spelling!) which is the one that I think delariva is referring to.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

billa84 said:


> where to you got this for £85.99, it is showing me £101?
> 
> is there voucher code to bring it down to £85.99?
> and how's the watch is treating you? looking forward to your reply.


No codes needed, that's just the price it comes up as in the app.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBgbXbTT

I love the watch. It's absolutely beautiful, and surprisingly slim for an automatic. There's barely any rotor noise, and the high beat movement makes all the difference when it comes to the smoother motion of the second hand. The domed sapphire crystal combined with the off white dial, and then the blue second hand looks stunning.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, Clicking the link (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DOM...4542774.html?spm=0.8937518.0.0.da402e0ejnwJDK ) you can see 5 thumbs with pictures of the watch on the left part of the screen. The top thumb is actually a video. You should see the Play logo to play it. If you're using plugins like noscript or the like you'll need to allow the page before.


HoustonReal said:


> I have the updated, but now discontinued? DOM W-624. Like the W-698, these watches were previously rated at 200M WR. Also, I went to the link, but did not see any video on that page.
> View attachment 13870165
> The *Cadisen C5051M* is the rectangular version or the W-624. It has the better bracelet, is jewel free, but only 30M WR. *$34.54 on Gearbest.*
> View attachment 13870185


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> My Ananke Flieger died after 2 months. I'm giving the brand a second chance with this Ananke brushed diver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very bold of you considering the previous Flieger died. Have you done the Post Mortem yet and know what killed it?

But then for the money it cost it was not too bad? But I do hope this one is a Japanese movement and can survive a bit longer 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

So now that I am allowed to post pictures.. let me try this again. I am in love with the H. Moser & Cie watches. Unfortunately I am not in a position to splurge +20k on a single watch. So looking for a cheaper alternative, has anyone come across something with a similar fume dial?






















Only one I have come across are the Kopeck Tourbillion's (link). But since I have not come across any good reviews, I am hesitant to just try it for that money. Reached out to the manufacturer if they also have a version with a regular movement, but unfortunately that wasn't the case....

Kopeck:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Very bold of you considering the previous Flieger died. Have you done the Post Mortem yet and know what killed it?
> 
> But then for the money it cost it was not too bad? But I do hope this one is a Japanese movement and can survive a bit longer
> 
> ...


Yes it was in a post a few days ago, so at the rate the "Best of Ali-Xpress" fills maybe 100-200 posts back 

The small contact to the top of the cell battery broke:








(nb: not a pic of the actual watch, for illustration only)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ravvie said:


> So now that I am allowed to post pictures.. let me try this again. I am in love with the H. Moser & Cie watches. Unfortunately I am not in a position to splurge +20k on a single watch. So looking for a cheaper alternative, has anyone come across something with a similar fume dial?


€ 13,51 45%OFF | LONGBO Luxury Brand 2017 Leisure Sports Men Wrist Watch Couple Watch Military Quartz Leather Watches Couple Mujer Gifts 80086
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cqinqkyD









€ 1,11 30%OFF | relogio feminino CCQ Casual Quartz Leather women watches Band Marble Strap Watch Analog Wrist Watch reloj mujer
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BLND4Qd








(said to be ladies watch but have 40 mm diameter)

I used the "Search by image" feature of the AliExpress app, you can find other interesting results this way.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ravvie said:


> So now that I am allowed to post pictures.. let me try this again. I am in love with the H. Moser & Cie watches. Unfortunately I am not in a position to splurge +20k on a single watch. So looking for a cheaper alternative, has anyone come across something with a similar fume dial?
> View attachment 13872085
> 
> View attachment 13872089
> ...


Maybe not close enough, but it's hard to beat the price. $12.96 USD / £9.99


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Ravvie said:


> So now that I am allowed to post pictures.. let me try this again. I am in love with the H. Moser & Cie watches. Unfortunately I am not in a position to splurge +20k on a single watch. So looking for a cheaper alternative, has anyone come across something with a similar fume dial?
> View attachment 13872085
> 
> View attachment 13872089
> ...


Funny you should mention this. Only yesterday I noticed these new Carnival watches on Alie, and they reminded me of the Moser watches (especially the dial). Available in SS and RG cases, with a Miyota 8200 movement and a hardlex crystal.























Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...&terminal_id=d6216274fbb54cba8b3e7c25895dd4a8

Was thinking to pick one up myself. Only criticism is that it's too big for a real dress watch, 42 mm diameter and 13 mm thick.

Also, in the pics you can see a sort of cross lines on the dial, dividing it into 4 quadrants. Do you guys think that's real or is it a Photoshop effect?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Maybe not close enough, but it's hard to beat the price. $12.96 USD / £9.99


What HR said. Came on here to say the same thing but he beat me to it.

Several of us have bought these Slazenger watches and can vouch for them being pretty good bang for the buck. Do a search in this thread for the details.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Maybe not close enough, but it's hard to beat the price. $12.96 USD / £9.99


They are 32 mm though ?
(that's what shows on the eBay listing)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> They are 32 mm though ?
> (that's what shows on the eBay listing)


They do a ladies' version and a mens' version. The mens is definitely more than 32mm! I think it's about 42.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> They do a ladies' version and a mens' version. The mens is definitely more than 32mm! I think it's about 42.


With fume dial as well? Would you have a link? (asking for a friend )


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> With fume dial as well? Would you have a link? (asking for a friend )


Sorry about that! Men's model is classic 40mm.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Slazenger-...1-04-With-or-Without-Box-74-99-7/282770169937


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received these now. I already had a couple, and really like them. Especially for the price. So I decided to get some other colours too. I now have one of every colour, except for pink and white.
> 
> £1.49 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bicp4sLX
> 
> ...


Is the metal clasp solid, I presume so but at that keen price it could be a shortcut.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> Is the metal clasp solid, I presume so but at that keen price it could be a shortcut.


Yes they're solid enough. I've not had any problems with the ones I already had.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Tritium illuminated Carnival Watchhttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/Carnival-Luxury-Brand-Watch-Men-Quartz-Men-Watches-Tritium-Light-Luminous-Watch-Male-Waterproof-Military-reloj/32888123733.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10130_10068_10890_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10307_537_536_10902_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=e0a948f2-b33c-463c-adce-f982c0c725e2-3&algo_pvid=e0a948f2-b33c-463c-adce-f982c0c725e2







Anyone know this guy? Seems like a good price on an Tritium watch, anyone know?


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone have one of these? If so could give your opinion on it.
> 
> There's a few different varieties... But I'm looking at possibly getting this blue one. Just I can't seem to find much information or any real life pictures of it.
> 
> ...


The only criticism is that the year dial is halfway through its life and finishes end of 2021, which will make it hard to flip it, if that's what you do.?
You could ask if there is an up to date dial due.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

￡10.52 21%OFF | Winner Blue Ocean Geometry Design Transparent Skeleton Dial Mens Watch Top Brand Luxury Automatic Fashion Mechanical Watch Clock
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cdghI2V6
A nice designed watch for the price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Tritium illuminated Carnival Watchhttps://www.aliexpress.com/item/Carnival-Luxury-Brand-Watch-Men-Quartz-Men-Watches-Tritium-Light-Luminous-Watch-Male-Waterproof-Military-reloj/32888123733.html?ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10130_10068_10890_10547_319_10546_317_10548_10545_10696_453_10084_454_10083_10618_10307_537_536_10902_10059_10884_10887_321_322_10103,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=e0a948f2-b33c-463c-adce-f982c0c725e2-3&algo_pvid=e0a948f2-b33c-463c-adce-f982c0c725e2
> View attachment 13873379
> 
> Anyone know this guy? Seems like a good price on an Tritium watch, anyone know?


These Carnivals were formerly rated at 200M WR, and claimed to have sapphire crystals. Several YouTube videos exist showing these watches failing the sapphire test with a Diamond Selector II.

The only other caveat would be that these only have T25 tritium tubes, so they are on the weak side. They are about the cheapest tritium watches on the market. You may be able to find a Smith and Wesson tritium watch for a little less, but they are mostly made of plastic. Yelang, NEDSS and Epoch also sell tritium watches on AliExpress, but they do cost a bit more. Yelang has some T100 men's models starting around $142. Swiss made, Traser or Marathon H3 watches start around $200.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

*Carnival Tritium 8638G Day/Date Watch*



HoustonReal said:


> These Carnivals were formerly rated at 200M WR, and claimed to have sapphire crystals. Several YouTube videos exists showing these watches failing the sapphire test with a Diamond Selector II.
> 
> The only other caveat would be that these only have T25 tritium tubes, so they are on the weak side. They are about the cheapest tritium watches on the market. You may be able to find a Smith and Wesson tritium watch for a little less, but they are mostly made of plastic. Yelang, NEDSS and Epoch also sell tritium watches on AliExpress, but they do cost a bit more. Yelang has some T100 men's models starting around $142. Swiss made, Traser or Marathon H3 watches start around $200.


After reading https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/kronoreview-carnival-tritium-8638g-day-date-watch-4517341.html 
I think I'll buy https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_554561.html for a whole $64.73

I'll gamble that much :-d


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

*Re: Carnival Tritium 8638G Day/Date Watch*



rich_in_the_lou said:


> After reading https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/kronoreview-carnival-tritium-8638g-day-date-watch-4517341.html
> I think I'll buy https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_554561.html for a whole $64.73
> 
> I'll gamble that much :-d


Let us know how well you like it.. I like the day/date version of it.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

*Re: Carnival Tritium 8638G Day/Date Watch*



rich_in_the_lou said:


> After reading https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/kronoreview-carnival-tritium-8638g-day-date-watch-4517341.html
> I think I'll buy https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_554561.html for a whole $64.73
> 
> I'll gamble that much :-d


Dang it! Gearbest link that I posted was SOLD OUT so I got one from Ali for a few $ more.
SIL


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Tevise T801 automatic watch ~22$, 
You can find link in the video description


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Sorry about that! Men's model is classic 40mm.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Slazenger-...1-04-With-or-Without-Box-74-99-7/282770169937


The link to the manufacturers Website is here: Slazenger Watches

From my research on these watches I found that the original price was around the £70 mark :think: which was probably why they are now being sold on the bay as clearance? I would have thought that £35 was more the price they should have sold at?

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a few pictures and my impressions from when I'd had the watch for a month.

Nothing has changed since then. I've now had the watch about 8 months. The Tritium is still just as bright as it was. Some people might think it's not bright enough, but in my opinion it's just fine. Not to bright as to be annoying when in cinema etc, but bright enough when needed.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46663907

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

jovame said:


> Funny you should mention this. Only yesterday I noticed these new Carnival watches on Alie, and they reminded me of the Moser watches (especially the dial). Available in SS and RG cases, with a Miyota 8200 movement and a hardlex crystal.
> 
> View attachment 13872625
> 
> ...


Those look really intriguing jovame. Not sure how real the pictures are or if they've been photoshopped as you suggest. I'll be keeping an eye on those, hopefully they get some customer photos up and then we can judge.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

FattMatt said:


> Is the metal clasp solid, I presume so but at that keen price it could be a shortcut.


The clasp is the most solid I've seen on any perlon-type strap (I have a few varieties but no Eulit), but with these the ends are just stuck with some kind of gum that peels off instead of being heat-sealed. Also, they obviously aren't made from perlon but they are so thick that they hold their shape pretty well and feel very different to wear.

They do cost nothing though, worth it for the clasp alone.


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

jovame said:


> Funny you should mention this. Only yesterday I noticed these new Carnival watches on Alie, and they reminded me of the Moser watches (especially the dial). Available in SS and RG cases, with a Miyota 8200 movement and a hardlex crystal.
> 
> View attachment 13872625
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy. Basically what I was looking for. Unfortunately no real life pictures yet out there it seems.. Because I find the Quadrant thing a bit weird as well. Especially since you don't really see it on the black version?


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Those look really intriguing jovame. Not sure how real the pictures are or if they've been photoshopped as you suggest. I'll be keeping an eye on those, hopefully they get some customer photos up and then we can judge.


Agree, nothing for it but to wait for some real life pics. Perhaps emailing the seller and asking for some real pics might work.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jovame said:


> Agree, nothing for it but to wait for some real life pics. Perhaps emailing the seller and asking for some real pics might work.


Funny you should mention that... I did. Hears the picture they sent me. He said he only had one of the black dial version at the moment though. But said he'll send me some of the other after Chinese New Year is over.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

jovame said:


> Funny you should mention this. Only yesterday I noticed these new Carnival watches on Alie, and they reminded me of the Moser watches (especially the dial). Available in SS and RG cases, with a Miyota 8200 movement and a hardlex crystal.
> 
> Also, in the pics you can see a sort of cross lines on the dial, dividing it into 4 quadrants. Do you guys think that's real or is it a Photoshop effect?


I have seen this Quadrant effect before, can't remember where regrettably, but I recall it was something to do with the watch crystal? Maybe that would be it?

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have seen this Quadrant effect before, can't remember where regrettably, but I recall it was something to do with the watch crystal? Maybe that would be it?
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


You're probably referring to faceted watch crystals. The effect here, however appears to be on the dial. People seem not to like this segmented effect, but I think it works well with fume dial. Can't get over the 42mm size, though, unfortunately.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Funny you should mention that... I did. Hears the picture they sent me. He said he only had one of the black dial version at the moment though. But said he'll send me some of the other after Chinese New Year is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good of you, looking forward to some more real life pics cause I really like some of those fumé dials!
The pic you posted though seems to show some of that quadrant effect also...

I didn't realise these quadrant dials are actually a thing but it seems they are. Maybe this is the effect they're aiming for:
















Don't think I'm a fan though...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Funny you should mention that... I did. Hears the picture they sent me. He said he only had one of the black dial version at the moment though. But said he'll send me some of the other after Chinese New Year is over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, would definitely look forward to seeing more pics.

Still not sure what I think of the quadrant effect but the sunburst effect still looks quite nice. The seconds hand is noticeably more orange than red and the crystal didn't look as domed as the pics on Ali.

However, their colour options are gorgeous, like that green/teal dial.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

I finally received some of the watch tools I ordered from Ali, (the essential one being a simple rubber ball) and decided to try to take a look at the Corgeut sub I bought from Ali's "Corgeut Store" that has this stem binding issue which makes it scary to try to set the time/date. Brightling007 had offered advice saying it was evidently becoming more common with Corgeut and the issue was typically alignment of the movement in the case, not an issue in the actual movement itself. When I got the back off, it turns out the movement is just held in position with a simple plastic ring (really similar to the plastic rings in my old Timex quartz from Walmart)









The white plastic ring was not movable when the crown was screwed down. And even after unscrewing the crown, with the cover off, the stem was still binding and grinding if I tried to wind it. But after unscrewing the crown and removing the stem, I was able to remove the plastic ring, and take out the movement. Once the movement was out, I put the stem/crown back in and tried it. Everything moved smooth as...well its still not buttery smooth like my orange monster...but it moved freely to wind/set the date or adjust the time, just as Brightling007 had predicted.









I thought I could fix it by just trimming the nubs on the plastic ring, in hindsight I probably should have gotten some advice from you all or Brightling007, anyway what I did was put the movement back in (put a smidge of silicon grease on the o-rings which were dry, ran some floss thru the screw down crown threads) and screwed the crown down. Then I trimmed the nubs on the plastic ring so it would fit in snugly but was removable with the crown screwed down. Put the cover on, and tried it out. Well there's no binding now, thats for sure, but when the crowns unscrewed, you can see the movement shift a little when you wind it or set the time, then it snugs back down when you screw the crown down. I don't feel like I'm going to break the stem anymore, but I got a feeling I might have fixed the wrong thing - the movement probably shouldn't move around when I screw down the crown, right? Over did it with the trimming on the plastic ring?

Anyway, calling it a partial success since its back together and still works, at least for now, ha!

Thanks to you all in the forum for the advice and encouragement to buy and few things and try some stuff. Thinking of maybe trying to put an explorer dial on a Seiko SNK next, instead of buying a Bliger explorer.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> These Carnivals were formerly rated at 200M WR, and claimed to have sapphire crystals. Several YouTube videos exist showing these watches failing the sapphire test with a Diamond Selector II.
> 
> The only other caveat would be that these only have T25 tritium tubes, so they are on the weak side. They are about the cheapest tritium watches on the market. You may be able to find a Smith and Wesson tritium watch for a little less, but they are mostly made of plastic. Yelang, NEDSS and Epoch also sell tritium watches on AliExpress, but they do cost a bit more. Yelang has some T100 men's models starting around $142. Swiss made, Traser or Marathon H3 watches start around $200.


The watch on the first photo had a sapphire. I tested in various ways and dived on the Mediterranean Sea for 5-6 meters. Case size 39mm. The watches on other photos have mineral glass and case size 40 mm. Great watch for your money. Photos of tritium - t100 and t25, Yelang and Carnival for comparison.






























Yelang- sapphire.


----------



## mrygn (Jun 13, 2018)

edit: double post


----------



## mrygn (Jun 13, 2018)

View attachment 13875493


Bliger Datejust. I am very happy with the overall quality and finish except the spot on dial on the 5 o'clock position. Miyota movement gains about 10 seconds per day.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> Brightling007, I want to try this - "luming the crap" out of a couple of my watches - not sure if I'm up to it or not. but I want to try it. Thanks for the link to the lume website - I'm taking it that you buy the powder, not the premixed? And then on the UV glue, I found a plethora on Ali - any particular one you would recommend or link to? after mixing, do you put it in a syringe or what are you applying with? Any tricks to keeping the lume "within the lines" etc? or is it just practice, steady hands and magnification?
> 
> Thanks again for the links, sharing your knowledge and experience.


It does take a good portion of practise before you get the confidence needed for certain jobs. You will also probably first screw up a good dozen before you know exactly what NOT to do. That aside it is SO much fun to be able to do, and it can transform very mediocre watches in to quite superb and unique pieces.

Most of the work I do with sowing needles, as most tools, even watch oilers are just a tad too bulky for doing finer work with such as narrow hands or number indices, or logo's as you can see in my avatar, that whole logo is about the same size as a bezel triangle. It has passages literally as thin as a hair.

For hands there are a few different ways, I've had good success by sticking the hand down to a smooth surface and then fill in the lume from the front, but with the UV binder it can also be used the traditional way, placing the hands on a toothpick or cocktail bite stick, which you clamp down in a small vice so it stands up, then smear the lume from one end to the other, closing the gap inside the hand like a bubble.

Conventional binders dry, and with such small objects the dry time becomes VERY short. These kinds of jobs are hard enough and adding haste to the mix doesn't contribute much to a better end result. That factor alone makes UV binder ideal for a maximal quality end result and minimal chance of accidents.

I use the black pens with blue UV led light at the back, this stuff is fully transparent and can even bond cyclops or two crystals laminated (sapphire to mineral) One pen is about 2 dollars and can lume 20-30 dive watches easy, maybe even double that or more...

As for the powders, I have Superluminova here, in C1 and C3 and BGW9 colours in X1 quality. They are nice powders as they are very finely ground, but they are very costly. Compared to Watchlume USA .com powders the Tritec powders performed slightly less even. Some colours always perform less, but that counts for the same colours with all the different brands, that's just due to the chemical properties, or need for pigments.

Especially the blue powders are more coarse and harder to use in small areas, but I've found a solution. I mix all powders to the binder on an old watch glass, and with a small flat screwdriver I can grind it down further while I'm mixing. Make sure you work clean there, so no dust gets mixed in the paste.

Some jobs require a certain colour, such as vintage colours or very white day colour. You can achieve that by using water based paints, by adding a little water (so the binding material is diluted) then smear a bit nice and flat on to the glass mixing surface, let it dry for ten minutes and scrape it off with a knife, making a small pile of the flakes. Then add the binder and lume powder and mix-grind-mix-grind until you end up with a smooth 'dough' These mixes are smoother, have less tendency to suffer from the binder pouring out of the mixture. The UV glue flows quite easy, so whatever job you do, add very little amounts each time, have a cloth next to you to keep working with clean needles.

Also, always work under tungsten light, as any unwanted UV (such as from daylight) will cure the paste! The paste will also thicken slightly from exposure to air, so a small lid can help prevent that, and if you have a small container that you can store on a dark place you can use it the next day, even longer.

I use GOOD magnification. It is KEY to get really good results. If you cut corners there, and make up your mind a month later you will likely NOT be pleased with what you see from previous jobs. Aliexpress sells FANTASTIC stereo microscopes (binocular) that will magnify from 3.5X (don't use higher, rather lower maginfication!) and they can zoom in at the turn of a knob. I've got one with a dimmable ringlight, and a work pad etc. Really great piece in terms of optical quality!

As for the how or what, many watches are lumed in ways leaving enough space to just apply an extra layer and increase the intensity by more than double if not more! For instance a BB from Corgeut, it has tons of space and you don't even need to remove the hands to overlume it and get fantastic results!

Then the background. The more reflective (nothing beats matt whites) the better. If it already is and there is enough space, the above definitely applies and you won't need to make life any harder on yourself.

If not, then use some white wall paint. I put some in a small plastic bottle, so a little drop and a tiny scale model pencil brush and a small bowl of water will be all you need to on dials start with a white background. This is dry in ten minutes. On hands you can apply some at the back afterwards. This will not only brighten up the white daylight appearance, but help the charging and the light emitting properties of the lume tremendously. This is how Seiko gets such bright lume, not per say the best powders, but the for a grand part due to the application methods!

Good luck!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mrygn said:


> View attachment 13875493
> 
> 
> Bliger Datejust. I am very happy with the overall quality and finish except the spot on dial on the 5 o'clock position. Miyota movement gains about 10 seconds per day.


I love that watch! I'm still undecided whether pulling the trigger. I'd buy the one with the grey sunburst dial. Is the seller ok? Could you please share other photos?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No one does four quadrant watch dials like Tevise!










Nope! Not a render, but an actual watch:

[video]https://ae-cn.alicdn.com/DaXlVJCW8Bh2ToInGLS/[email protected]@hd.mp4[/video]


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

kia42568 said:


> Photos of tritium - t100 and t25, Yelang and Carnival for comparison.
> 
> In the lume shot, can I assume that the T25 Carnival is the one on the left?


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Dupe post


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> No one does four quadrant watch dials like Tevise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


UNBEF&&KEN BELIEVABLE​


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Dupe post


----------



## NoRoadtrippin (Apr 28, 2015)

My Tevise 801 arrived today. I wanted a pink dial diver and, boy, did I get one.

I actually quite like it for $22. The polished and brushed areas are nicely done. As you can see though, it's 2200 where I am, and the date has already started to change. It'll take the next two hours for it to fully jump. I think the bezel will likely scratch up easily but it'll be worn in a pretty large rotation so hopefully it won't get beat up too soon.










The display back shows a nicely decorated rotor. End links are unfortunately not solid.










I also like the single direction bracelet release as I don't have any others that work that way.










All in all, I am happy with my pink Perlative Ceronometer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> No one does four quadrant watch dials like Tevise!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Approves:


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> My Tevise 801 arrived today. I wanted a pink dial diver and, boy, did I get one.
> 
> I actually quite like it for $22. The polished and brushed areas are nicely done. As you can see though, it's 2200 where I am, and the date has already started to change. It'll take the next two hours for it to fully jump. I think the bezel will likely scratch up easily but it'll be worn in a pretty large rotation so hopefully it won't get beat up too soon.
> 
> ...


Wow that is pink, as it's my birthday soon, I might treat myself!?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

NoRoadtrippin said:


> My Tevise 801 arrived today. I wanted a pink dial diver and, boy, did I get one.
> 
> I actually quite like it for $22. The polished and brushed areas are nicely done. As you can see though, it's 2200 where I am, and the date has already started to change. It'll take the next two hours for it to fully jump. I think the bezel will likely scratch up easily but it'll be worn in a pretty large rotation so hopefully it won't get beat up too soon.
> 
> ...


I really like it. Put it on my wish list for next month.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

andrea__81 said:


> Got my first MN style strap from Ali, I'm quite pleased with it.





glen8ak said:


> The MN strap is back on aliexpress, it's like $11.89,
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Fre...tchband-20mm-22mm-army-green/32961337255.html


Late to the party ans.. article sold out! -_-'
Do you recall the strap label or the store name maybe?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Late to the party ans.. article sold out! -_-'
> Do you recall the strap label or the store name maybe?


This is the only other one I could see.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

I don't want to appear unappreciative, but is there a way to convert the affiliate links (the one that begin s.click.aliexpress... ) to 'normal ones' like www.aliexpress... I run a ad blocking DNS server at home (pihole) - yes, I know I can add an exception, but I was just curious to know if there was a way to 'normalize' those links.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> Late to the party ans.. article sold out! -_-'
> Do you recall the strap label or the store name maybe?


This is the seller I bought the strap from, back in December. From what I understand he still has them, you just have to ask him in a message and this is the item link: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bgIJSqtx
Price is the same as in December.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> It does take a good portion of practise before you get the confidence needed for certain jobs. You will also probably first screw up a good dozen before you know exactly what NOT to do. That aside it is SO much fun to be able to do, and it can transform very mediocre watches in to quite superb and unique pieces....
> View attachment 13875779


Thank you so much for these details. I had recently got one of this UV pens on your recommendation, but couldn't figure out what tool to use. I had been using toothpicks previously, but sewing needles make so much more sense.

This is a really great write up and could be a stand alone post if you added a few pictures. Thank you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought mine from:

Marine Nationale watch Strap 20 Green and Yellow_STRAPS_HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP

They charge a little bit more for shipping (EMS) but in return the straps are cheaper to compensate.
They took just 1 week to get to me instead of the whole 4-5 weeks it usually takes Aliexpress.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> kia42568 said:
> 
> 
> > Photos of tritium - t100 and t25, Yelang and Carnival for comparison.
> ...


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

Sorry if anyone has posted before but really liking these carnival dress watches.

Anyone tried them?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b0EouOLq


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Got my Xinew in to see if a full lume dial might be of use to me. Promptly cracked the crystal by inadvertently pressing on the crystal lightly. I know it is a cheap watch, but I wasn't at all rough with it and hear a little pop. 









I wore it on a dog walk this morning and found that I couldn't read the time easily. If you lume the hands and the dial then the hands kind of disappear. A little black paint has solved that issues though. 








I didn't expect much, but more than a day out of the crystal would have been nice. Replaced the terrible strap with a NATO.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Couldn't find this or its equivalent on Ali-Ex. Really like the look, and is it really a 6mm thick automatic? Wondering if it's worth $68.

https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_1615598.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Double-post.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Couldn't find this or its equivalent on Ali-Ex. Really like the look, and is it really a 6mm thick automatic? Wondering if it's worth $68.
> 
> https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_1615598.html
> 
> ...







Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Ah, thanks for that. Hard pass.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

ED209 said:


> I bought the exact same strap (also arrived this morning), and agree with your thoughts. It's OK but it's never going to hold up to hard use as well as a zulu, or perlon. When the elastic inevitably starts to go it will be garbage.
> 
> I ignored the way you're supposed to fit it, and did it like the below - I like this way much better. It's more secure should the clip become undone, there's no double thickness under the watch, and best of all the watch isn't bungee-jumping around on a loose section of strap.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, the way you have pictured is the way they're meant to be used., at least according to a tutorial I watched from some company (not Erika) who makes them. How else would you do it?


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for the lume tips Brightling007, and that Brotherhood of the Submariner lume is just kick ass!


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Gearbest terminaology Thin Thickness??? Love it!

I'll go out on a limb and say it's the thickness of the movement not the watch. But I could be wrong.

It's actually a nice looking watch.


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

1afc said:


> Gearbest terminaology Thin Thickness??? Love it!
> 
> I'll go out on a limb and say it's the thickness of the movement not the watch. But I could be wrong.
> 
> It's actually a nice looking watch.


It's the thickness of the case, without the crystal or the case back. I'm still trying to figure out why the watch band is passing gas in the next photo.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

A couple of other ones that have recently caught my eye:

I like the globe at 6 so much on this dial, I'm considering buying it even with those crystal indices. And yes, I like this two-tone style better than the others. Don't you dare judge me; you're on a "Best of Ali-Express" thread!









https://www.ali express.com/item/Glod-World-Map-Men-Sapphire-Crystal-Watches-Switzerland-Brand-Automatic-Business-Watch-Self-wind-Full-Steel/32968725678.html

And this gray-dial model looks sharp to me. Anyone picked up one of these? How is it?









https://www.ali express.com/item/mens-automatic-mechanical-watches-MIYOTA-relogio-automatico-reloj-hombre-automatico-Sapphire-Crystal-mekanik-erkek-kol-saati/32969212658.html


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Looks like after all these years we're finally getting a Speedmaster copy. With Seiko mecaquartz no less.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> https://www.ali express.com/item/Glod-World-Map-Men-Sapphire-Crystal-Watches-Switzerland-Brand-Automatic-Business-Watch-Self-wind-Full-Steel/32968725678.html
> 
> And this gray-dial model looks sharp to me. Anyone picked up one of these? How is it?
> 
> ...


I like the blue one.










Ochstin makes one but misspells "automatic" and uses shorter hands. I do really like the basket-weave dial texture of the Ochstin.


----------



## jjohn73 (Dec 26, 2014)

konax said:


> Looks like after all these years we're finally getting a Speedmaster copy. With Seiko mecaquartz no less.


I don't think it has a mechaquartz movement. Thought I read it's a single ticker.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> Looks like after all these years we're finally getting a Speedmaster copy. With Seiko mecaquartz no less.


No Seiko meca-quartz, read my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48072481



mougino said:


> The movement is a date chrono quartz Miyota OS20 ("without jewel") with 24hr indication of the local time at 3'o clock. Seconds hand is on the subdial at 6'o clock, chrono minutes on the one at 9'o clock. Chrono seconds is on the big hand at 12 (with the red top). Both time seconds and chrono seconds (when run) tick every 1s, no smooth chrono hand like on my favorite movement the VK64...


Nicolas


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

jjohn73 said:


> I don't think it has a mechaquartz movement. Thought I read it's a single ticker.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I read the original review. Some of the versions have the date at 6 o'clock and do mention a mechaquartz. Typical Chinese smoke and mirrors. No will really know until more guinea pigs buy in.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> I read the original review. Some of the versions have the date at 6 o'clock and do mention a mechaquartz. Typical Chinese smoke and mirrors. No will really know until more guinea pigs buy in.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


It is hardly conceivable that CORGEUT would up their game to a Seiko meca-quartz while keeping the quartz Miyota mentionned in their listing, _and at the same time_ decrease their price from the initial $85 to $68...

But we're reasonable people: if you point to us these reports of meca-quartz and a date a 6'o clock we'll be able to tell by ourselves


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> No Seiko meca-quartz, read my review here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48072481
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks, I stand corrected. That 24h subdial tricked me, I thought only Seiko MQ use them. Also that's a pretty pointless feature IMO.


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

Techme said:


> I read the original review. Some of the versions have the date at 6 o'clock and do mention a mechaquartz. Typical Chinese smoke and mirrors. No will really know until more guinea pigs buy in.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


I have the reverse panda with the 6 o'clock date window. Same miyota movement. Sadly no mechaquartz.


----------



## Jornel (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello guys.

i was looking to pull the trigger on one of this watches:
- Carnival 0702G
- Carnival 8017
- Cadisen C1020
- Parnis PA2123

because they are at a reasonable price.
I´m looking for a good looking automatic watch with a quality movement and a good glass.
What do you guys think is a better choice?
If you have any other sugestion on another watch with the same style and price please fell free to sugest.

Thanks guys


----------



## Jornel (Feb 13, 2019)

Hello guys.

i was looking to pull the trigger on one of this watches:
- Carnival 0702G
- Carnival 8017
- Cadisen C1020
- Parnis PA2123

because they are at a reasonable price.
I´m looking for a good looking automatic watch with a quality movement and a good glass.
What do you guys think is a better choice?
If you have any other sugestion on another watch with the same style and price please fell free to sugest.

Thanks guys


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Jornel said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> i was looking to pull the trigger on one of this watches:
> - Carnival 0702G
> ...


Cadisen C1020 has Seiko NH36 movement but the others seem to have Chinese movements. Seiko NH36 is know to be a reliable movement and although the Chinese ones might be good too (I'm not that familiar with them) I would choose Cadisen based on the movement.

You could also consider Cadisen C1032 which has NH36 and sapphire or Guanqin GJ16034 which used to have NH36 but nowadays they seem to use Miyota movement (non-hacking) instead. I have both and they have received positive reviews; check Youtube channel Just One More Watch for example).

Cadisen C1032: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...f6-4568-aae5-a97f5b09d379&transAbTest=ae803_4

Guanqin GJ16034: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUA...08-4267-ae06-3dedc77c3b3e&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> Cadisen C1020 has Seiko NH36 movement but the others seem to have Chinese movements. Seiko NH36 is know to be a reliable movement and although the Chinese ones might be good too (I'm not that familiar with them) I would choose Cadisen based on the movement.
> 
> You could also consider Cadisen C1032 which has NH36 and sapphire or Guanqin GJ16034 which used to have NH36 but nowadays they seem to use Miyota movement (non-hacking) instead. I have both and they have received positive reviews; check Youtube channel Just One More Watch for example).
> 
> ...


I definitely recommend Cadisen C1032. ( I owe one and am more than happy). Movement is a super timekeeper.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jornel said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> i was looking to pull the trigger on one of this watches:
> - Carnival 0702G
> ...


I own quite a few of the watches others have mentioned here as alternatives. Including the Cadisen C1032 and Guanqin GJ16034. Both of which are really good watches.

But for me I think the Starking AM0184 beats pretty much anything for the price. Especially considering you get sapphire crystal, a really nice solid stainless steel bracelet and most importantly, a high beat movement. All for the crazy low price of £35.49.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5KWkJPT

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jornel (Feb 13, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I own quite a few of the watches others have mentioned here as alternatives. Including the Cadisen C1032 and Guanqin GJ16034. Both of which are really good watches.
> 
> But for me I think the Starking AM0184 beats pretty much anything for the price. Especially considering you get sapphire crystal, a really nice solid stainless steel bracelet and most importantly, a high beat movement. All for the crazy low price of £35.49.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply´s guy´s!
Unfortunately i´m not into steel bracelet, i prefer the leather one´s.
That Starking is nice but can you tell me if the model Starking AM0273RL91 has the same specs and movement quality like the AM0184?

Thanks


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Jornel said:


> Thanks for reply´s guy´s!
> Unfortunately i´m not into steel bracelet, i prefer the leather one´s.
> That Starking is nice but can you tell me if the model Starking AM0273RL91 has the same specs and movement quality like the AM0184?
> 
> Thanks


The steel bracelet is not a problem with Cadisen C1032 as it is easily removed. You just need a strap changing tool with a fine fork (can be bought for a couple of $ from AliExpress). I removed the bracelet and put the watch on a leather strap as soon as I got it. And usually the original leather straps with these watches are not that great quality so one should expect to replace them anyway. Both Cadisen C1032 and Guanqin GJ16034 have 20mm lug width so it's easy to find leather straps even for under $20. I'm wearing my Cadisens on a Rios1931 Havana pigsking straps.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A worst of Ali-Express for a change: I received this € 7,43 Sloppy Sloggi Men Sports Watch Vintage Square Meter Military Watch Double Scale Week Belt Quartz Watch Horloges Mannen (that's a mouthful) from https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c1xYWEAd










The crown wobbles, the hands wobble, the dial wobbles. The pushbuttons don't wobble because they are fake. So is the weekday indication. Even if it was proposed at $2 I would pass, it is more poorly executed than some $2 AliX watches I had...

It will make some neighbor happy, I now tend to drop these cheapos like Little Thumb, hoping to put a smile on a stranger face


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jornel said:


> Thanks for reply´s guy´s!
> Unfortunately i´m not into steel bracelet, i prefer the leather one´s.
> That Starking is nice but can you tell me if the model Starking AM0273RL91 has the same specs and movement quality like the AM0184?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it's exactly the same watch, just on a leather strap. But it probably won't be the best quality strap.

Here's some good quality alternative straps you may want to have a look at:

£5.99 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c68Vftrj

£6.00 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4FTPQQ9

£5.09 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBXbEvKp

I have a few of each of these straps, and I'd definitely recommended them as good quality.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Jornel said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, it's exactly the same watch, just on a leather strap. But it probably won't be the best quality strap.
> ...


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> I own quite a few of the watches others have mentioned here as alternatives. Including the Cadisen C1032 and Guanqin GJ16034. Both of which are really good watches.
> 
> But for me I think the Starking AM0184 beats pretty much anything for the price. Especially considering you get sapphire crystal, a really nice solid stainless steel bracelet and most importantly, a high beat movement. All for the crazy low price of £35.49.
> 
> ...


I do own all listed here, but on my opinion white Guanqin GJ16034 wins here with huge difference. Sunburst dial looks amazing, I also like not so common dodecagon bezel, Seiko NH36A movement is +1 SPD on average and mine has sapphire crystal I was so excited about this Guanqin that I ordered black dial one. But black dial was little disappointment as it is not sunburst.

Cadisen C1032 (white dial) looks like Guanqin GJ16034, but there are some differences. Guanqin dial have nice little seconds marks (Cadisen is without them), Cadisen has just an ordinary (boring) circle bezel. I like Guanqin swords hands (personal preference) and I also prefer Guanqin case over Cadisen (can't exactly explain why but cases are not the same). Both have Seiko NH36A movement but Cadisen QC did not see little hair inside the case on the back side (it doesn't have any affect on movement though).

Some buyers reported that both Guanqin and Cadisen lately come with Miyota (8015?) movement and without sapphire, so do a little research before buying.

As of Starking AM1084 I strongly discourage buying one. It is true it has hi-beat movement, but mine came defect on arrival - second hand does not move smoothly - link https://photos.app......../ketsSZiv6uady4717 and the movement was over 5 minutes a day behind! (I get full refund from ali). And dial also looks flat and dull compared to Quanqin.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

rkovac said:


> Some buyers reported that both Guanqin and Cadisen lately come with Miyota (8015?) movement and without sapphire, so do a little research before buying.


Have there really been such reports for the Cadisen? I know the Gunaqin is basically lottery now but haven't seen a Miyota powered C1032.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Rista said:


> Have there really been such reports for the Cadisen? I know the Gunaqin is basically lottery now but haven't seen a Miyota powered C1032.


I haven't seen any reports of the Cadisen C1032 having Miyota movement either. Of course one can never know when the Chinese will change the movement (and usually they won't bother to update the photos/description) but given that there were quite a lot comments here about the Guanqin GJ16034 when it started to ship with Miyota instead of Seiko I would expect the same with the Cadisen if this would be the case. I guess that for now one can be quite sure to get NH36 with Cadisen and most likely Miyota with Guanqin although with luck it can be still delivered with NH36.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

If I google 'Cadisen C1032' I get pictures of the C1009 (Longines Conquest homage) instead. 

I know this because my Conquest homage says C1009 on the caseback, and it has a Miyota 8215.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Jornel said:


> Thanks for reply´s guy´s!
> Unfortunately i´m not into steel bracelet, i prefer the leather one´s.
> That Starking is nice but can you tell me if the model Starking AM0273RL91 has the same specs and movement quality like the AM0184?
> 
> Thanks


If you order a Starking, there is a higher than normal chance it will come DOA. Starking produces their own movements, and a number of WUS members have received dead watches, including myself. This is not a big deal if you buy from Amazon, or some other website with a liberal return policy, but returning a dead watch to China can be a hassle. YMMV


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've had 2 of the Starking AM0184. One I kept for myself and the other as a gift. Neither have any problems, and both keep good time. 

Like with all these Ali watches it's a bit of a gamble. But from my experience the Ali dispute system is really good when you have to use it. It's far better than eBays. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jornel (Feb 13, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Yes, it's exactly the same watch, just on a leather strap. But it probably won't be the best quality strap.
> 
> Here's some good quality alternative straps you may want to have a look at:
> 
> ...


Nice. Thank you. I will look into those!


----------



## Jornel (Feb 13, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> If you order a Starking, there is a higher than normal chance it will come DOA. Starking produces their own movements, and a number of WUS members have received dead watches, including myself. This is not a big deal if you buy from Amazon, or some other website with a liberal return policy, but returning a dead watch to China can be a hassle. YMMV


wow. that´s... bad.
I realy don´t wan´t to order on whatch with that "reputation".
Satarking look goog actualy but after earing that..


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Do you know how does Starking react with this dead movement problem ? Do they reckon it and help the client ?


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

I really like the look of the white Guanqin GJ16034. Does anyone have any info about how I can increase my chances of scoring one with a Sapphire and a Seiko movement? I'm quite new to this, so I apologise if these are silly questions.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

diversification said:


> I really like the look of the white Guanqin GJ16034. Does anyone have any info about how I can increase my chances of scoring one with a Sapphire and a Seiko movement? I'm quite new to this, so I apologise if these are silly questions.


First you can check the description and pictures if they show the Seiko movement and mention Sapphire crystal. Of course the seller might not have updated these but at least then you have something to open a dispute if the watch you receive has Miyota or mineral glass. I think someone got a refund for this. You can also ask the seller which movement the watch has but you might just get an answer like "the watch has an automatic movement". The best way is probably to check the buyer reviews and pictures as many are commenting the movement. If the most recent reviews show the Seiko movement you have better changes to get it even though it's not 100% sure. I hope this helps.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

diversification said:


> I really like the look of the white Guanqin GJ16034. Does anyone have any info about how I can increase my chances of scoring one with a Sapphire and a Seiko movement? I'm quite new to this, so I apologise if these are silly questions.


Ask the seller? And make him understand if you receive mineral glass, or a different movement AliExpress will refund you and he'll not get paid ..


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

I appreciate the tips guys. I searched for "GJ16034." About 6 or 7 listings returned, and I messaged 5 of them that priced it at ≤$70 asking explicitly if they had a Sapphire Crystal and the Seiko NH36A movement. The first seller has already responded saying Hardlex & Miyota, so I'm not gonna get my hopes up.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm looking for a burgundy color leather strap for my Citizen Nighthawk. Has anyone bought leather straps from this store on Ali:

https://onthelevel.aliexpress.com/store/group/Leather-watch-band/4234024_513359737.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.6bdc77feILRRUw

The straps look really nice and if anyone is using these will appreciate some reviews.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I'm looking for a burgundy color leather strap for my Citizen Nighthawk. Has anyone bought leather straps from this store on Ali:
> 
> https://onthelevel.aliexpress.com/store/group/Leather-watch-band/4234024_513359737.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.6bdc77feILRRUw
> 
> The straps look really nice and if anyone is using these will appreciate some reviews.


I purchased a burgundy leather strap but not from this seller, mine was from MR NENG: € 9,51 at https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cXfgkHQZ
I let you read my review through the link... [edit] if it doesn't show, here it is:









To sum-up do not buy this one 
Yours look better quality at first sight.

Nicolas


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> I'm looking for a burgundy color leather strap for my Citizen Nighthawk. Has anyone bought leather straps from this store on Ali:
> 
> https://onthelevel.aliexpress.com/store/group/Leather-watch-band/4234024_513359737.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.6bdc77feILRRUw
> 
> The straps look really nice and if anyone is using these will appreciate some reviews.


apparently the sell the same straps you can get from cheapestnatostraps or strapsco, I recognize a few models, so you should be fine


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> I'm looking for a burgundy color leather strap for my Citizen Nighthawk. Has anyone bought leather straps from this store on Ali:
> 
> https://onthelevel.aliexpress.com/s...737.html?spm=2114.12010108.0.0.6bdc77feILRRUw
> 
> The straps look really nice and if anyone is using these will appreciate some reviews.


Two months ago I purchased this strap:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...mm-dark-Red-white-black-line/32896430558.html

Soft, genuine leather feels good on the wrist. One of the better straps I've ever had. Of course, YMMV


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

It was $20 plus $10 for the band. Fun little watch for casual wear ...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Two months ago I purchased this strap:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Han...mm-dark-Red-white-black-line/32896430558.html
> 
> ...


That's a good looking strap. Thank-you for the information, I'll be ordering one tomorrow.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

diversification said:


> I appreciate the tips guys. I searched for "GJ16034." About 6 or 7 listings returned, and I messaged 5 of them that priced it at ≤$70 asking explicitly if they had a Sapphire Crystal and the Seiko NH36A movement. The first seller has already responded saying Hardlex & Miyota, so I'm not gonna get my hopes up.


On a French forum about coupon, when that model was in sale on banggood, a vast majority got the miyota but some of them got the seiko movement. There is even one guy that ordered two watches at on the same order and they had separate movements. If you are really interested in that particular design, it will be hard to get hand on one with seiko movement. If you are willing to spend up to 70usd on that, maybe you can save up a little more and spend 110usd on the cadisen diamond (official name c-8097g). I know the diamond at twelve was major negative point, but in reality it's not too distracting and have only qualities : miyota 9015, sapphir front and back glass (with a nice curved front glass).


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Le_Zouave said:


> On a French forum about coupon, when that model was in sale on banggood, a vast majority got the miyota but some of them got the seiko movement. There is even one guy that ordered two watches at on the same order and they had separate movements. If you are really interested in that particular design, it will be hard to get hand on one with seiko movement. If you are willing to spend up to 70usd on that, maybe you can save up a little more and spend 110usd on the cadisen diamond (official name c-8097g). I know the diamond at twelve was major negative point, but in reality it's not too distracting and have only qualities : miyota 9015, sapphir front and back glass (with a nice curved front glass).


You don't need to get *diamonds* to get a 9015...
But, it helps if you like Roman numerals.

A little.
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32922...id=861amp-bf4AjD2k0qZqUlrxxj1wCQ1550425773065

Or a lot.
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32913...id=861amp-bf4AjD2k0qZqUlrxxj1wCQ1550425773065

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

The Cadisen looks much nicer and classier IMO.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Infantry is releasing a new model with -apparently- their own in-house movement (?)

€ 208,35 INFANTRY Waterproof 100m Analog Digital Military Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nKwZhc9









When I inquired about the high price for a quartz, INFANTRY Official Store answered me:


INFANTRY Official Store; said:


> Hi friend,
> Thank you for your reply.
> The watch is our newest series watch model, details of the watch as below:
> MATERIAL:
> ...


I stay unconvinced 

Have any of you heard about such "INR-AD-ZI" or "INR-X1-SK" (sic) movements?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mougino said:


> I stay unconvinced


Despite the high price (for an Infantry, at least), I do think this is their best looking watch yet. First Infantry I'd wear, anyway.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Infantry is releasing a new model with -apparently- their own in-house movement (?)
> 
> € 208,35 INFANTRY Waterproof 100m Analog Digital Military Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nKwZhc9
> ...


I am very unconvinced too


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Hi, I've been watching here for a while and appreciate all the great advice, so I thought I'd finally share. I noticed a watch on Ali but, as this is my first post, I can't add any links. Anyway, the watch is a Guanqin stainless steel, automatic dress watch with an open heart and moon phase, in 5 different colourways, for $21 Aussie, or $US14.99. It's a flash sale for the next 21 hours. I've ordered one. Thought I'd post this for anyone who was interest. It's on the Guanqin "Official" Store. Perhaps someone who can post a link and photos might do so. It seems like an incredible bargain.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Despite the high price (for an Infantry, at least), I do think this is their best looking watch yet. First Infantry I'd wear, anyway.
> 
> View attachment 13905967


I think so too, love the hands, but I don't understand the specs/pricing


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Regarding that Infantry, I've seen people on the deals thread posting ETA ana-digi equipped watches for that price...


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Hi, I've been watching here for a while and appreciate all the great advice, so I thought I'd finally share. I noticed a watch on Ali but, as this is my first post, I can't add any links. Anyway, the watch is a Guanqin stainless steel, automatic dress watch with an open heart and moon phase, in 5 different colourways, for $21 Aussie, or $US14.99. It's a flash sale for the next 21 hours. I've ordered one. Thought I'd post this for anyone who was interest. It's on the Guanqin "Official" Store. Perhaps someone who can post a link and photos might do so. It seems like an incredible bargain.


Is it this one?








From here: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ch-top-brand-relogio/2180010_32921275320.html
Not expensive, not for me


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Yes. That's it. The black doesn't look great but I thought the silver was very nice. Worth it for $20.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> Yes. That's it. The black doesn't look great but I thought the silver was very nice. Worth it for $20.


You get what you pay for, so I don't know if the watch will be "worth it" but it'll definitely be worth $20


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> You get what you pay for, so I don't know if the watch will be "worth it" but it'll definitely be worth $20


Yes, I'm intending to go without morning coffee and lunch tomorrow to pay for it


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> Hi, I've been watching here for a while and appreciate all the great advice, so I thought I'd finally share. I noticed a watch on Ali but, as this is my first post, I can't add any links. Anyway, the watch is a Guanqin stainless steel, automatic dress watch with an open heart and moon phase, in 5 different colourways, for $21 Aussie, or $US14.99. It's a flash sale for the next 21 hours. I've ordered one. Thought I'd post this for anyone who was interest. It's on the Guanqin "Official" Store. Perhaps someone who can post a link and photos might do so. It seems like an incredible bargain.


It's not a real moon phase though, just a day/night indicator with sun and moon. A real moon phase would be much more complicated to make and you wouldn't see it at this price range. Also the description says "tourbillon" but obviously it's just an open heart. If the watch is indeed stainless steel I guess it's ok but in my experience many watches a this level just use some alloy (although they might say that it's stainless steel) but lets hope it's not the case here. Guanqin does make some nice watches like GJ16034 which I own.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> It's not a real moon phase though, just a day/night indicator with sun and moon. A real moon phase would be much more complicated to make and you wouldn't see it at this price range. Also the description says "tourbillon" but obviously it's just an open heart. If the watch is indeed stainless steel I guess it's ok but in my experience many watches a this level just use some alloy (although they might say that it's stainless steel) but lets hope it's not the case here. Guanqin does make some nice watches like GJ16034 which I own.


I also own a GJ16034 which I like a lot, which is why I went for this. Yes, all the rubbish about moon phase and tourbillon is just that... rubbish, and you're right about watches at this price being alloy, but I am betting on it actually being stainless steel. Wishful thinking perhaps.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

peternic1 said:


> Hi, I've been watching here for a while and appreciate all the great advice, so I thought I'd finally share. I noticed a watch on Ali but, as this is my first post, I can't add any links. Anyway, the watch is a Guanqin stainless steel, automatic dress watch with an open heart and moon phase, in 5 different colourways, for $21 Aussie, or $US14.99. It's a flash sale for the next 21 hours. I've ordered one. Thought I'd post this for anyone who was interest. It's on the Guanqin "Official" Store. Perhaps someone who can post a link and photos might do so. It seems like an incredible bargain.


Not a moonphase, just a 24h indicator

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## fellowsis (Nov 22, 2011)

cuica said:


> Regarding that Infantry, I've seen people on the deals thread posting ETA ana-digi equipped watches for that price...


Link link link! 🙂


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Domoz said:


> Is it this one?
> View attachment 13906091
> 
> 
> ...


What am I doing watching this thread? I just ordered the watch. For $15, one can't go wrong unless watch doesn't work. I have had good experiences with Guanqin.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know if the the subdial with "24" is a second time zone or if it just tracks the main time?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone know if the the subdial with "24" is a second time zone or if it just tracks the main time?
> 
> View attachment 13906975


My guess is that it is a plain 24 hour recorder that shows the same as the sun and moon complication. On watches in this price range, it is not unusual to have two complications doing the same thing. Some watches even have both central and small second hands. About as useful as a chocolate teapot, but I think it is a sort of cargocult. The layout is stolen from a moonphase and tourbillion watch, but you don't get those complications for the price of a cafeteria lunch, so they just put something there. The trick is to appreciate the quirk and not take it too seriously in the field of ultraaffordable watches.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Infantry is releasing a new model with -apparently- their own in-house movement (?)
> 
> € 208,35 INFANTRY Waterproof 100m Analog Digital Military Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nKwZhc9
> ...


Wowsers, that's way out of their usual ballpark. I fully expect the price to drop to a tenth of its starting price in the near future, sounds like they've just jacked it way up so they can later claim that it's been massively discounted. Nobody is going to pay that much for an alloy-cased Infantry watch.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> My guess is that it is a plain 24 hour recorder that shows the same as the sun and moon complication. On watches in this price range, it is not unusual to have two complications doing the same thing. Some watches even have both central and small second hands. About as useful as a chocolate teapot, but I think it is a sort of cargocult. The layout is stolen from a moonphase and tourbillion watch, but you don't get those complications for the price of a cafeteria lunch, so they just put something there. The trick is to appreciate the quirk and not take it too seriously in the field of ultraaffordable watches.


Thank you for the very comprehensive response. It looked like it simply followed the main time based on the position of the indicator relative to the main time of 10:08, so thank you for the confirmation. Now, where do I get one of those chocolate teapots you mentioned?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Infantry is releasing a new model with -apparently- their own in-house movement (?)
> 
> € 208,35 INFANTRY Waterproof 100m Analog Digital Military Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nKwZhc9
> ...


I REALLY REALLY want those hands.
Where can I get them?

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Wowsers, that's way out of their usual ballpark. I fully expect the price to drop to a tenth of its starting price in the near future, sounds like they've just jacked it way up so they can later claim that it's been massively discounted. Nobody is going to pay that much for an alloy-cased Infantry watch.


I do hope this one drops as it has design queues taken from the Momentum Format 4 (no longer in production), which in turn has the vibe of the Breitling Aerospace (way too spendy).










There currently isn't anything in the under $200 space that has the analog, twin digital with Arabic numerals. If it hits the same sizing then it could be a winner for infantry.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Aeryn said:


> I REALLY REALLY want those hands.
> Where can I get them?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Skeleton hands can be hard to find bit IIRC Ofrei had some hands that would fit an NH36 movement.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Sporkboy said:


> I do hope this one drops as it has design queues taken from the Momentum Format 4 (no longer in production), which in turn has the vibe of the Breitling Aerospace (way too spendy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, it looks like Infantry has several similar watches with the same type of movement.









The movement being the price driving factor does indeed appear to be fluff.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Those cheap ana-digis are just two quartz watches (one digital and one analog) stacked in one case. The time runs independent between them.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys,

I just ordered this really cool looking flieger. I wasn't really looking for a flieger style because I never really found an affordable one that I really liked but this looks like a really cool modern interpretation of the Mark XI with the squared hour hand and 38.5mm diameter and I just couldn't let this deal pass.

NH35 movement, 316l stainless steel case with screw down crown and caseback, ar coated sapphire crystal, 150m water resistance, C1 Luminova, leather strap.

There is a date or no date in either the a-dial or b-dial configuration. I choose the a-dial no date because of its "clean" look.

They are on Alix for around 120,- euro I think but if you go straight to the Heimdallr site they are even 110,- euro!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> I REALLY REALLY want those hands.
> Where can I get them?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


They come with the watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sporkboy said:


> OK, it looks like Infantry has several similar watches with the same type of movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been searching for the apparently discontinued Infantry square dual-time watch in desert camo for a long time:









For the first time in forever, somebody is selling them again -- on ebay and wants almost triple the typical price.

I'm almost tempted, but nah.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> I REALLY REALLY want those hands.
> Where can I get them?
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


If you want them for seiko movements check out One Second Closer on ebay: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302494985251



WorthTheWrist said:


> I've been searching for the apparently discontinued Infantry square dual-time watch in desert camo for a long time:
> 
> View attachment 13907781
> 
> ...


Fear not, brother: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bAGatNUz


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Domoz said:


> Is it this one?
> View attachment 13906091
> 
> 
> ...


The Guanqin looks like it has a similar movement to the one in the Tevise 8466, which IMO is a better looking watch but not available right now(?). It's also 40mm diameter instead of the Guanqin's 42mm. I had a white-dialed version of the Tevise and it was beautiful but ran about 35 seconds fast per day. I later ordered the black one but they sent me the wrong Tevise model ;(

https://m.gearbest.com/mechanical-watches/pp_228465.html


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just ordered this really cool looking flieger. I wasn't really looking for a flieger style because I never really found an affordable one that I really liked but this looks like a really cool modern interpretation of the Mark XI with the squared hour hand and 38.5mm diameter and I just couldn't let this deal pass.
> 
> ...


Great find! Please send a mini-review when it arrives. Very curious about this one!


----------



## tomyummmm (Jan 30, 2019)

Hello, my new watch has arrived and here to update you guys about it.

Guanqin GS19081, specifically model/colour GS1908107 from the Guanqin store.

Ordered on 5 Feb Chinese New Year as a gift to myself and to replace my old watch that i lost. Shipped out on 14 Feb as all of us chinese are celebrating and arrived on 20 Feb, very fast shipping in 6 days. Watch arrived well packaged, comes with warranty card, cleaning cloth and manual for the range of mechanical/quartz watches.

Watch is very light and minimalistic just the way i like it, watch arrived set accurately to Singapore's time zone (GMT+8) and even the minute hand was correct, nice surprise that i didnt have to change anything. Blue watch dial with "sunburst" effect looks great when light reflects off of it, nice blue strap that matches the dial. Minor annoyance had some sticky residue and particles stuck to the glass but a good wipe fixed that.

Only complaint is that the watch strap is very long, I have a 16cm wrist and have to use the innermost hole, but it fits fine. A slightly shorter strap would be appreciated, I have a leather hole puncher but not everyone does.

Here is some pictures of the watch, had a brown leather strap i bought for cheap on aliexpress to replace my old watch, but my old watch went missing before it arrived anyways. So i placed it on top and thought it looked rather nice.

imgurdotcom/a/cbCqkdY

I dont have enough posts to post images or links. Sorry.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> Fear not, brother: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bAGatNUz


That's what WUS is all about  you Sir are a true gentleman and an enabler


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

konax said:


> If you want them for seiko movements check out One Second Closer on ebay: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302494985251
> 
> Fear not, brother: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bAGatNUz


That's it. Thank you. And the seller is in EU, as am I.

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> That's it. Thank you. And the seller is in EU, as am I.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


And he (Dr Seikostain) is a very nice guy as well, I made business with him in the past: he sent a custom b&w photo taken and signed by him in the package then we talked watches for a while on fb. Definitely recommended


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

200atm diver made by San Martin!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...bc-4622-881e-550b71496961&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I finally got sent those pictures for the Carnival 8894G I asked the seller for. They actually pretty good in real life too.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kQ4ffvf









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Great find! Please send a mini-review when it arrives. Very curious about this one!


Yes I will share my thoughts and pictures with you once I have it!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> 200atm diver made by San Martin!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...bc-4622-881e-550b71496961&transAbTest=ae803_5
> View attachment 13909197


That is insane! Do you know if it homages something else? I'm not too familiar with the extreme depth watches.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> That is insane! Do you know if it homages something else?


A donut I would say.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just ordered this really cool looking flieger. I wasn't really looking for a flieger style because I never really found an affordable one that I really liked but this looks like a really cool modern interpretation of the Mark XI with the squared hour hand and 38.5mm diameter and I just couldn't let this deal pass.
> 
> ...


I also just bought a similar flieger, also made by Heimdallr/Merkur/Sharkey etc. It is bigger than this one with a 42mm case, sapphire, 300 metres of water resistance and BGW9 lume. It's on the Merkur Ali store for $US144. I can't wait for it to get here.

While I doing that, I couldn't help myself so I also bought the Sharkey SKX homage, with the white dial. I've been looking for a white dial dive watch for a while and this looks great. It's also got BGW9, and the blue lume with the white dial looks fantastic in photos.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> That is insane! Do you know if it homages something else? I'm not too familiar with the extreme depth watches.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


That is indeed insane. Even the Rolex Sea Dweller is rated to "only" 1,200 metres. I imagine it's all academic though. I can't imagine anyone diving to 2,000 metres (if that even happens) is going to be wearing a San Martin watch on their wrist ;-)


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

peternic1 said:


> I also just bought a similar flieger, also made by Heimdallr/Merkur/Sharkey etc. It is bigger than this one with a 42mm case, sapphire, 300 metres of water resistance and BGW9 lume. It's on the Merkur Ali store for $US144. I can't wait for it to get here.
> 
> While I doing that, I couldn't help myself so I also bought the Sharkey SKX homage, with the white dial. I've been looking for a white dial dive watch for a while and this looks great. It's also got BGW9, and the blue lume with the white dial looks fantastic in photos.


Wow 300 meter wr on a flieger? I dont even think any of the top brands are doing that. Looking forward to hearing how you like yours. It looks lile mine has been shipped out ems yesterday too.

The white sharkey skx looks pretty nice too, good choice. I think that would be my pick as well as you dont run into that many nice white dial divers.

Do you have any idea if the bracelet on these are quality?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Despite the high price (for an Infantry, at least), I do think this is their best looking watch yet. First Infantry I'd wear, anyway.





cuica said:


> Regarding that Infantry, I've seen people on the deals thread posting ETA ana-digi equipped watches for that price...





mrwomble said:


> Wowsers, that's way out of their usual ballpark. I fully expect the price to drop to a tenth of its starting price in the near future, sounds like they've just jacked it way up so they can later claim that it's been massively discounted. Nobody is going to pay that much for an alloy-cased Infantry watch.





Aeryn said:


> I REALLY REALLY want those hands. Where can I get them?





Sporkboy said:


> I do hope this one drops as it has design queues taken from the Momentum Format 4 (no longer in production), which in turn has the vibe of the Breitling Aerospace (way too spendy).
> 
> There currently isn't anything in the under $200 space that has the analog, twin digital with Arabic numerals. If it hits the same sizing then it could be a winner for infantry.


FYI INFANTRY Official Store followed-up with my inquiries and said I could place order if I liked the watch, I politely declined with some of the arguments given here (basically ETA ana-digi with full SS can be had for the same price). This is their answer ;-)



INFANTRY Official Store; said:


> You can keep an eye on our store, sometimes we have flash sale or special promotion. :-d


Nicolas


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Wow 300 meter wr on a flieger? I dont even think any of the top brands are doing that. Looking forward to hearing how you like yours. It looks lile mine has been shipped out ems yesterday too.
> 
> The white sharkey skx looks pretty nice too, good choice. I think that would be my pick as well as you dont run into that many nice white dial divers.
> 
> ...


The 300m is great and did help with the decision. I was looking at the one you bought, but I prefer the handset on the other, and of course the BGW9. I realise all fliegers are very similar, but the one I bought is almost a direct copy of the Stowa, even down to the crown design.

The bracelet on the skx has solid links but hollow end links and a pressed clasp. I suppose you can't expect too much for $140. I'll probably put it on a rubber strap or nato because I don't really like watches that are super heavy, so the quality of the bracelet wasn't really much of issue for me.

While looking around I did find one review of Sharkey watch that has recently been posted to YouTube. If you go to YouTube and search for Heimdallr Sharkey, it's the first on the list. It's a good review, and you should check out the lume.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> That is indeed insane. Even the Rolex Sea Dweller is rated to "only" 1,200 metres. I imagine it's all academic though. I can't imagine anyone diving to 2,000 metres (if that even happens) is going to be wearing a San Martin watch on their wrist ;-)


Well, there is the DSSD, which is 3900m waterproof....



mougino said:


> A donut I would say.


I literally laughed my A O!! Indeed, the looks of a donut! Still I like it, also the material is really exotic. Definitely a watch unlike any others, but what does it resemble, no idea!


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, there is the DSSD, which is 3900m waterproof....
> 
> I literally laughed my A O!! Indeed, the looks of a donut! Still I like it, also the material is really exotic. Definitely a watch unlike any others, but what does it resemble, no idea!


I also did laugh my A O. It really is made of an exotic material... "Aitanium" according to the AliX store. That material is so exotic, it doesn't even exist.

If you want to know what style of watch this is, according to AliX it's a "Mechanical Fashion Big Watch". Also, very exotic!!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally got sent those pictures for the Carnival 8894G I asked the seller for. They actually pretty good in real life too.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kQ4ffvf
> 
> ...


So the 'quadrant' effect is definitely real and not just a Photoshop artifact.

I have to say it doesn't look too bad in real photos. This is going in the wishlist now, perhaps the blue and silver.

Thanks for sharing these!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

wrong thread


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

konax said:


> If you want them for seiko movements check out One Second Closer on ebay: https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/302494985251
> 
> Fear not, brother: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bAGatNUz


w00t! They're back! Thanks.


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Arrived today. It was $16 shipped. For the price of a cocktail, I really couldn't be happier, even if it only lasts a year ...


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Mike Rivera said:


> Arrived today. It was $16 shipped. For the price of a cocktail, I really couldn't be happier, even if it only lasts a year ...
> 
> View attachment 13911383


That does look nice. Congrats. Do you know what movement it has??


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry, I don't. It has the same movement that is in a variety of watches sold on Ali-X. I also have a Nibosi with the same movement. I believe any quartz watch in this price range ($20-$30) with the sub-dials in the same positions and that has a 2-second sub-dial at the top, uses this movement. I bought the Nibosi on Amazon for $20 and it's the same movement, even the instructions are basically identical. The movement allows you to reset and dials that become misaligned. I don't see how you can expect more for $20 

- Mike


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I've bought this one for my wife:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEO...lgo_pvid=fbd9a172-2e32-4279-870c-2bfaef944675










The silver one.. Super cute tiny quartz, all solid stainless steel and real DS2 tested sapphire crystal.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

The brand has more interesting stuff, like this ultra thin quartz...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEO...lgo_pvid=fbd9a172-2e32-4279-870c-2bfaef944675

Nice woven dial pattern...









And some tungsten watches too!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> The brand has more interesting stuff, like this ultra thin quartz...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NEO...lgo_pvid=fbd9a172-2e32-4279-870c-2bfaef944675
> 
> ...


I have a Guanqin with the exact same dial pattern, it's ultra-thin but it never sees the wrist though


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

^/^^ Very nice watch design with a beautiful dial design. I am not that excited about quartz especially at that price. The quality looks good in the photographs.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Anyone that knows Ailang?
This one looks pretty good but I don't know which movement it has.








............/y225ped4


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> I REALLY REALLY want those hands.
> Where can I get them?





mrwomble said:


> Skeleton hands can be hard to find bit IIRC Ofrei had some hands that would fit an NH36 movement.


There are some on ebay.com for NH35, ETA and Miyota, three different adds from the same seller, only different style seconds hand. Look for sinn aviator style skeleton hands.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...kw=sinn+aviator+style+skeleton+hands&_sacat=0


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> There are some on ebay.com for NH35, ETA and Miyota, three different adds from the same seller, only different style seconds hand. Look for sinn aviator style skeleton hands.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fr...kw=sinn+aviator+style+skeleton+hands&_sacat=0


I found the seller about 6 hours ago, and already ordered from the first result (raffles-time). Thank you nonetheless.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know which watch this homages/copies? It kind of reminds me of a Tag Heuer Carrera, but the indices are different.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

It arrived!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13914505
> 
> 
> It arrived!


How's the movement? Is it still loose when trying to set the time, as previous buyers have said?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just checking out some of the new arrivals on Ali, and stumbled upon this 

£715.62 41%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Men Luxury Brand Tourbillon Watch Blue Rose Gold Automatic Watches Genuine Leather Strap relogio masculine RGA1930
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sTt7bzr
Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13914505
> 
> 
> It arrived!


Congratulations!

Is the movement working well or does the second's hand still suffer from the problem of getting stuck? Please do post some more photographs if you can, that dial looks so beautiful!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone know which watch this homages/copies? It kind of reminds me of a Tag Heuer Carrera, but the indices are different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are soooo many watches with similar features, I don't think it matches any one watch.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just checking out some of the new arrivals on Ali, and stumbled upon this
> 
> £310.63 | KC Men Fashion Joker Dial Moon Phase Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Watches With Swiss Movement
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjIocGct


Sinobi made an affordable one ($30) back in the days:











No1VIPER said:


> And also this too
> 
> £715.62 41%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Men Luxury Brand Tourbillon Watch Blue Rose Gold Automatic Watches Genuine Leather Strap relogio masculine RGA1930
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sTt7bzr
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Ah, the marvels of PhotoShop


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Just checking out some of the new arrivals on Ali, and stumbled upon this
> 
> £310.63 | KC Men Fashion Joker Dial Moon Phase Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Watches With Swiss Movement
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjIocGct


a straight rip-off, with KC's name of it? not cool.
Actually I think it might be a fraud, seems to report the specs of the original watch which uses a modified ETA 2824, I doubt they can pull it off at that price.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> How's the movement? Is it still loose when trying to set the time, as previous buyers have said?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I hadn't heard about that, but nothing loose about the movement when the crown is out, and when the crown is pushed in the minute hand doesn't jump out of place. Hacking seconds as well.
I thought i'd try a caramel watch as there seems to be a lot of them about by different makers now, visually seemed strange at first but the more I wore it the better it looked.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Is the movement working well or does the second's hand still suffer from the problem of getting stuck? Please do post some more photographs if you can, that dial looks so beautiful!


Thanks  It works fine, seconds hand all good. Not sure it you refer to past versions which had the wrong spacer that creared pressure on the movement? Over 24hr it was about -15 seconds out, which I think is nice for a non-expensive watch.
I'll post some more pictures when my phone is charged.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Just checking out some of the new arrivals on Ali, and stumbled upon this
> 
> £310.63 | KC Men Fashion Joker Dial Moon Phase Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Watches With Swiss Movement
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjIocGct


This should be homaged by... say Rolex, and they'd sell like hot cakes


> And also this too
> 
> £715.62 41%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Men Luxury Brand Tourbillon Watch Blue Rose Gold Automatic Watches Genuine Leather Strap relogio masculine RGA1930
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sTt7bzr
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


That is actually an attractive watch. If it had been 38 mm or less ...


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Just checking out some of the new arrivals on Ali, and stumbled upon this
> 
> £310.63 | KC Men Fashion Joker Dial Moon Phase Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Watches With Swiss Movement
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cjIocGct


This looks like a fake, there's even the name of the original manufacturer on the dial.
BTW, Sinobi used to do an homage of this, whch I bought; but unfortunately, and not that unexpectedly, died on me after a couple of months


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Has anyone got one of these? If so, could you give your opinion on it? As I'm thinking about buying one.

£60.26 Reef Tiger RGA1616
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/gqxie5j









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Thanks  It works fine, seconds hand all good. Not sure it you refer to past versions which had the wrong spacer that creared pressure on the movement? Over 24hr it was about -15 seconds out, which I think is nice for a non-expensive watch.
> I'll post some more pictures when my phone is charged.


Yes exactly, I was referring to the past versions of the watch which had that pressure problem on the movement from the spacer causing the second's hand to stall. There were some videos on Youtube as well regarding this. So, it's safe to say now that the issue has been solved by Pagani Design?


----------



## DominikW (Jul 26, 2018)

Gisae said:


> Got this at a sale for just €43,- shipped. Fit and finish is great, way better than expected. Runs great on the timegrapher, does -4/day while wearing (but that can improve).
> Only bad thing I can say is the lume is sub-par. There are some less bright spots and it's almost invisible after a minute. All in all, for the price I paid it's a steal.
> View attachment 13866135
> View attachment 13866131
> ...


Could you please give some info about this watch? Link maybe?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> Yes exactly, I was referring to the past versions of the watch which had that pressure problem on the movement from the spacer causing the second's hand to stall. There were some videos on Youtube as well regarding this. So, it's safe to say now that the issue has been solved by Pagani Design?


Yes, although you wouldn't want to end up buying old stock!
Here are some more pictures (at last):


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone got one of these? If so, could you give your opinion on it? As I'm thinking about buying one.
> 
> £60.26 Reef Tiger RGA1616
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/gqxie5j
> ...


I ended up ordering one of these. It would be rude not to at this price  I paid £55.59 in the end 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> I ended up ordering one of these. It would be rude not to at this price  I paid £55.59 in the end
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I have 3 of them; they're great.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I ended up ordering one of these. It would be rude not to at this price  I paid £55.59 in the end
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I'd certainly be interested in your opinion when it arrives. It does look very nice, although it looks kind of "wrong" not being on a bracelet. I've always liked the idea of owning a watch with a fluted bezel, I've just never wanted to pay $10,000 for it. Where did you find it for 55 quid??


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> I'd certainly be interested in your opinion when it arrives. It does look very nice, although it looks kind of "wrong" not being on a bracelet. I've always liked the idea of owning a watch with a fluted bezel, I've just never wanted to pay $10,000 for it. Where did you find it for 55 quid??


It was down to £60, but I didn't realise when I posted the link, it was a special 'member price'. So I think you had to be a 'diamond member', to get it at that price. Then I used 'select coupons' to get it down to £55. It's gone back up to £75 now though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Welp, another bulk order on the way. This time I held off on the more expensive ones. The most expensive one was the desert camo Infantry at just over $31. The entire order of four was under $80.








This, at least from the photos, is a pretty impressive-looking casual-dressy black dial everyday wearer for under $15.








Hope this looks as good as it does to me in the photos, in real life.








Yay! Finally found my watch in this style that's two-tone, black dial, indices instead of jewels, and has the big day display. (Not quite the full day name, but still.)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Welp, another bulk order on the way. This time I held off on the more expensive ones. The most expensive one was the desert camo Infantry at just over $31.


(๑´ڡ`๑)

I clicked purchase on this one today too!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I had this Chenxi, although a slightly different model with date only and "diamond" indexes. If my memory serves right, it was pretty bad in terms of quality


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> It was down to £60, but I didn't realise when I posted the link, it was a special 'member price'. So I think you had to be a 'diamond member', to get it at that price. Then I used 'select coupons' to get it down to £55. It's gone back up to £75 now though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


a link pls
thank you


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> It was down to £60, but I didn't realise when I posted the link, it was a special 'member price'. So I think you had to be a 'diamond member', to get it at that price. Then I used 'select coupons' to get it down to £55. It's gone back up to £75 now though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


a link pls
thank you


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

frogles said:


> a link pls
> thank you


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/gqxie5j

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/gqxie5j
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


thank you
LtoL more than 46mm, right?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/gqxie5j
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


dup


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just ordered this really cool looking flieger. I wasn't really looking for a flieger style because I never really found an affordable one that I really liked but this looks like a really cool modern interpretation of the Mark XI with the squared hour hand and 38.5mm diameter and I just couldn't let this deal pass.
> 
> ...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

frogles said:


> Quint1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys,
> ...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> frogles said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.heimdallr.watch/lucky-p...#/70-date-numerial_date/73-hands_color-silver
> ...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

frogles said:


> Quint1980 said:
> 
> 
> > thank you
> ...


----------



## thedius (Jun 28, 2015)

Quint1980 said:


> frogles said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.heimdallr.watch/lucky-p...#/70-date-numerial_date/73-hands_color-silver
> ...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

thedius said:


> Quint1980 said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, cheapest would be buying directly from Heimdallr's shop in TaoBao. You would need to use an agent (like SuperBuy) and it is a bit of a hassle compared to Ali but the total would come to $98 for the watch plus less than $10 for shipping.
> ...


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/gqxie5j
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Which movement it has ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Which movement it has ?


This is all it says on the listing description.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

bushu16 said:


> Which movement it has ?


Houston, we have a problem. Maybe this pic helps with movement ID?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> Houston, we have a problem. Maybe this pic helps with movement ID?
> 
> View attachment 13920643
> 
> ...


*Miyota 8217*


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Miyota 8217*
> 
> View attachment 13920999


Incredible!!!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> frogles said:
> 
> 
> > Hmm yea, probably. I'll post the exact measurements here once I receive it. It does look like a very well proportioned case, not too big. That is one of the reasons I liked it.
> ...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> Houston, we have a problem. Maybe this pic helps with movement ID?
> 
> View attachment 13920643
> 
> ...


Wow, it looks even better than the normal pictures. I really want one now.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

mougino said:


> It is a sterile dial, no brand nor logo, only the "quartz" mention, and it's dead cheap! Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Famous Quartz-12 Hours Scale *(US $2.01)* [from Ali Express]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I know this is a bit of an old post, but I really like this green watch face. Can you (or anyone) provide a working link to an inexpensive quartz with a green face like this? I mention quartz because I'm hoping to go very inexpensive but also don't want the movement to break on me, and I figured a quartz gives me a better shot at that.

EDIT: Also looking for inexpensive Panerai styled watches (again, looking for inexpensive and a movement that won't die on me super quickly.) I really love the way the Radiomir looks in particular, but the Luminor styles are very nice too. Any recommendations are appreciated!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

diversification said:


> Sorry, I know this is a bit of an old post, but I really like this green watch face. Can you (or anyone) provide a working link to an inexpensive quartz with a green face like this?


Why not the original one?  Still available at € 1,50 from https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bkfiLkmd
Here's mine, victim of my very first relume job:











diversification said:


> EDIT: Also looking for inexpensive Panerai styled watches (again, looking for inexpensive and a movement that won't die on me super quickly.)


€ 2,83 at https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cNb0w1F my second relume job incidentally, a little less frightening and watch still runs well (bought on 1st May 2018)


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

Ravvie said:


> I pulled the trigger and ordered a Reef Tiger yesterday. Will let you know what the outcome is once I receive it


Apart from the strap (which I replaced immediately for this Ostrich leather one) I like it a lot!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ravvie said:


> Apart from the strap (which I replaced immediately for this Ostrich leather one) I like it a lot!
> 
> View attachment 13926233
> 
> ...


Beautiful. This is definitely going to be my next purchase. I've had my eye on it for a while. I was saving for it, but then I ended up ordering the RGA1616, which was on offer.

Could you do a quick review of it, and let us know if there are issues we should know about? Also some more pictures of it would be great too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Beautiful. This is definitely going to be my next purchase. I've had my eye on it for a while. I was saving for it, but then I ended up ordering the RGA1616, which was on offer.
> 
> Could you do a quick review of it, and let us know if there are issues we should know about? Also some more pictures of it would be great too.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Sure buddy. Will do so after I have worn it for a little bit.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

mougino said:


> Why not the original one?  Still available at € 1,50 from https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bkfiLkmd
> Here's mine, victim of my very first relume job:
> 
> 
> ...


The links you'd posted previously weren't working, so thanks for the updated ones! Just added those both along with several others to my cart. The relume looks great!


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone know if anything like these https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...77833TgYWkn&id=564867550835&scene=taobao_shop can be found on aliexpress? I really would rather not fuss around with Taobao and the whole strange ordering system and third party intermediaries.



Spoiler


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

diversification said:


> Anyone know if anything like these https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...77833TgYWkn&id=564867550835&scene=taobao_shop can be found on aliexpress? I really would rather not fuss around with Taobao and the whole strange ordering system and third party intermediaries.


£143.89 15%OFF | San Martin Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Watch Vintage Stainlss Steel Wristwatch 200m Water Resistant Montre Homme Men 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bKxkkxyl









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Yikes, that's a lot more than the Taobao listing... Guess I may have to brave the Superbuy thing after all if I want that one... $7 and change vs $187 and change.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

diversification said:


> Yikes, that's a lot more than the Taobao listing... Guess I may have to brave the Superbuy thing after all if I want that one... $7 and change vs $187 and change.


Your taobao links show them at RMB 818, that's USD 122.28, not $7 (!)

[edit] got it, you surely took the Chinese Yuan "￥" for a Japanese Yen "¥"


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Ohhhh, ok that makes a lot more sense. That's exactly what I did. Thanks!


----------



## Beeercik (Dec 18, 2017)

Couple photos for those who are still undecided :-d



























Absolute beauty..


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone know which watch this homages/copies? It kind of reminds me of a Tag Heuer Carrera, but the indices are different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone share the lug to lug size of this watch..?

Thanks.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Beeercik said:


> Couple photos for those who are still undecided :-d
> 
> View attachment 13926975
> View attachment 13926979
> ...


Thanks for sharing more pics.

Sooooo tempted by this one but I think that the 44mm width would just be too big for me. :'(


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks for sharing more pics.
> 
> Sooooo tempted by this one but I think that the 44mm width would just be too big for me. :'(


I love the "Cocktail Time" looks, but not the size. I believe Xiaomi makes a similar 40mm model, but not in blue. 40mm x 11mm, Miyota 821A, *$84.05*


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I love the "Cocktail Time" looks, but not the size. I believe Xiaomi makes a similar 40mm model, but not in blue. 40mm x 11mm, Miyota 821A, *$84.05*


Thanks HR. I'd forgotten about the Xiaomi, I think I might have to reconsider that one. Reviews on it seem to have been quite favourable. Pity they don't do a blue and brown too.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

The Pagani Design looks so much, much better but its huge unfortunately.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ravvie said:


> Apart from the strap (which I replaced immediately for this Ostrich leather one) I like it a lot!
> 
> View attachment 13926233
> 
> ...


That really is a lovely dial. Looks great with the rose gold as well.

So many watches... so little time!!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> The Pagani Design looks so much, much better but its huge unfortunately.


Sea-Gull Singapore makes a 39mm, ST1701, small seconds Cocktail Time for $138. Unfortunately, they printed "Cocktail Time" on the dial.
http://www.seagullsingapore.com/goods.php?id=145









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull Singapore makes a 39mm, ST1701, small seconds Cocktail Time for $138. Unfortunately, they printed "Cocktail Time" on the dial.
> SEA GULL Cocktail Time ON2705_SPECIAL OFFER_SEA GULL WATCH SINGAPORE
> 
> 
> ...


The Reef Tiger Prophet model (RGA8236) has that cocktail time dial too.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> The Reef Tiger Prophet model (RGA8236) has that cocktail time dial too.
> 
> View attachment 13928183


There's also this one RGA8232 which is similar.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Played the "_Nakzen Pagoda Sapphire Crystal Lottery_"... and I lost. :-(


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Tsarli said:


> Played the "_Nakzen Pagoda Sapphire Crystal Lottery_"... and I lost. :-(
> 
> View attachment 13928631


Too bad, sorry to hear that! It seems like some have sapphire on the dial while others have not... maybe its still some old stock floating around and I guess I got lucky!










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BalooSD said:


> The Reef Tiger Prophet model (RGA8236) has that cocktail time dial too.
> 
> View attachment 13928183


I thought the Sea-Gull might be pushing the limit at $138, since a real Seiko Presage Cocktail Time can be acquired for under $250. The Reef Tiger is $188 on Amazon. At what point should someone just save a few extra months for the real thing?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I thought the Sea-Gull might be pushing the limit at $138, since a real Seiko Presage Cocktail Time can be acquired for under $250. The Reef Tiger is $188 on Amazon. At what point should someone just save a few extra months for the real thing?


But the RT comes with a great bracelet with solid end links. The Sucko costs 50% more to get bracelet with hollow end links. And for me personally, I prefer the dial and case design on the RT over the Sucko. Same WR and build quality.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> But the RT comes with a great bracelet with solid end links. The Sucko costs 50% more to get bracelet with hollow end links. And for me personally, I prefer the dial and case design on the RT over the Sucko. Same WR and build quality.


Don't forget this comes with sapphire crystal as well... Unlike the Seiko.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

New Guanquin multi-function.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUANQIN-2019-clock-business-Automatic-watch-men-Sapphire-Skeleton-Mechanical-waterproof-watch-top-brand-luxury-relogio/32974180642.html

High beat movement and domed sapphire crystal?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I thought the Sea-Gull might be pushing the limit at $138, since a real Seiko Presage Cocktail Time can be acquired for under $250. The Reef Tiger is $188 on Amazon. At what point should someone just save a few extra months for the real thing?


The Reef Tiger is also 400mm case size unlike the bigger Paginni design. So the Reef Tiger gets sapphire and day complication over the Seiko. I got my Seiko Presage Cocktail time for a little over $200 after discounts and new Macy card. I would prefer the Seiko brand over a Reef Tiger. The hollow end links of the Seiko isn't a big problem for me.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I thought the Sea-Gull might be pushing the limit at $138, since a real Seiko Presage Cocktail Time can be acquired for under $250. The Reef Tiger is $188 on Amazon. At what point should someone just save a few extra months for the real thing?


The Reef Tiger is also 400mm case size unlike the larger Paginni design. So the Reef Tiger gets sapphire and day complication over the Seiko. I got my Seiko Presage Cocktail time for a little over $200 after discounts and new Macy card. I would prefer the Seiko brand over a Reef Tiger. The hollow end links of the Seiko isn't a big problem for me. The name Reef Tiger is just strange sounding to me.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> New Guanquin multi-function.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUANQIN-2019-clock-business-Automatic-watch-men-Sapphire-Skeleton-Mechanical-waterproof-watch-top-brand-luxury-relogio/32974180642.html
> 
> ...


That's a nice looking watch. Based on this historical photo in the listing, I'd say this watch was released c.1985.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Played the "_Nakzen Pagoda Sapphire Crystal Lottery_"... and I lost. :-(
> 
> View attachment 13928631


I know how you feel. Regardless, the silver dial one remains one of my favourite watches. Love the contrast with the blue hands.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

Hello, I want an advice from those who own a watch press (watch case closer or watch crystal press). I'll use it occasionally so of course I don't want a Bergeon press. There is two type on alix, the cheaper one with a hand lever and some a little more expensive with a screw down handle. I want to know if the cheapest ones are totally crap or can be used and which of the lever or screw type are better (to me it seems that I could have more control on the pressure with a screw).


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Le_Zouave said:


> Hello, I want an advice from those who own a watch press (watch case closer or watch crystal press). I'll use it occasionally so of course I don't want a Bergeon press. There is two type on alix, the cheaper one with a hand lever and some a little more expensive with a screw down handle. I want to know if the cheapest ones are totally crap or can be used and which of the lever or screw type are better (to me it seems that I could have more control on the pressure with a screw).


Cheapest is fine. If it's the blue metal one that sits on the desk and can be squeezed with your hand or, I guess, stood on...then it's a solid bit of kit.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

peternic1 said:


> I know how you feel. Regardless, the silver dial one remains one of my favourite watches. Love the contrast with the blue hands.


I agree. It is a nice looking watch (would've been nicer if it were sapphire he he). Which brings me to my question, how was your luck in the Nakzen sapphire crystal lottery?


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

If the fact that when it's written "sapphire" on the dial, it's really sapphire, then I would say that he only got 1 out of 3...
Mine, black dial was written sapphire and was tested sapphire but now that I see the silver dial with blue hands...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Finally received my Nesun 950 from Gearbest. Managed to get some shots of it in the rarely seen UK sun too.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> I know how you feel. Regardless, the silver dial one remains one of my favourite watches. Love the contrast with the blue hands.
> 
> View attachment 13930453


One of your favorites in your entire collection? That's strong praise!


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> One of your favorites in your entire collection? That's strong praise!


It is strong praise indeed. I'll take some photos on the weekend, in the sun, and post them to show you why.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> One of your favorites in your entire collection? That's strong praise!


It is strong praise indeed. I'll take some photos on the weekend, in the sun, and post them to show you why.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> I agree. It is a nice looking watch (would've been nicer if it were sapphire he he). Which brings me to my question, how was your luck in the Nakzen sapphire crystal lottery?


I don't have a diamond selector, so I can't do a definitive test, but I did try the water drop test. According to that, the blue one, definitely not sapphire. The silver one however....









I really don't know if it's sapphire or not. As long as I don't get drunk and bash against on brick walls (guilty as charged your honour!!), it shouldn't really matter.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Honestly, I’d happily get a Pagoda but the seconds hand bothers me. I feel it should be a bit longer.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Considering I paid £17.15 for this delivered on the 11/11 sales I consider it to be one of the best value new watches I have bought!

I have tested it and it does not have a Sapphire Crystal, but really for that money I am not bothered! I am not that hard on watches, but should I ever have an accident with this one, I will just get myself a new one! I would consider getting one with the Blue hands, but I don't see an option to get it on a bracelet only a strap. On the subject of the strap, yes it does have a tiny rattle, but again it is not bad and I really don't care.

Big thanks should go the HoustonReal as I believe he was the one who initially found this?

My advice, if you like it buy it, if you don't then nobody is forcing you to buy one! For around £20 you can't buy a better deal I reckon! The Seiko movement is rock solid and for me as a grab & go it is a great watch.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Le_Zouave said:


> Hello, I want an advice from those who own a watch press (watch case closer or watch crystal press). I'll use it occasionally so of course I don't want a Bergeon press. There is two type on alix, the cheaper one with a hand lever and some a little more expensive with a screw down handle. I want to know if the cheapest ones are totally crap or can be used and which of the lever or screw type are better (to me it seems that I could have more control on the pressure with a screw).


I bought one off Amazon with a handle, and it worked great. You really can moderate the force being used. I wouldn't suggest getting one that is strictly a hand press. Mine needs to sit on a flat surface, and seems quite substantial. With a hand squeeze model, there are too many things to juggle, as you need to apply force while making sure the watch stays in place.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

peternic1 said:


> I don't have a diamond selector, so I can't do a definitive test, but I did try the water drop test. According to that, the blue one, definitely not sapphire. The silver one however....
> 
> View attachment 13933255
> 
> ...


Hmm, for versions that don't have "Sapphire" written on the dial it is indeed a lottery. And for your silver dial it looks like you won.

Anyway, I opened a dispute on AliEx stating the fact that in the product description it was repeatedly stated that it had sapphire crystal. In a couple of hours they got back to me and said they were refunding my purchase but that I could keep the item. So I'm good. I just wish they would just release separate sapphire and non-sapphire versions that clearly stated so in the description.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Anyway, I opened a dispute on AliEx stating the fact that in the product description it was repeatedly stated that it had sapphire crystal. In a couple of hours they got back to me and said they were refunding my purchase but that I could keep the item. So I'm good. I just wish they would just release separate sapphire and non-sapphire versions that clearly stated so in the description.


If everyone does like this, the highest probability is Nakzen closing shop rather than (re-)offering sapphire.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

mougino said:


> If everyone does like this, the highest probability is Nakzen closing shop rather than (re-)offering sapphire.


What do you mean "re-offering"? They are offering/stating it is sapphire. That was what drew a lot of people to the deal to begin with. They didn't state, "_try your luck and see if you get sapphire!_". The solution is fairly simple, make your description accurate that's all.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I ordered my Nakzen in October 2018. It doesn't have sapphire written on it, but I tested it, and it is actually sapphire. It's definitely a really nice watch for the price.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> What do you mean "re-offering"? They are offering/stating it is sapphire. That was what drew a lot of people to the deal to begin with. They didn't state, "_try your luck and see if you get sapphire!_". The solution is fairly simple, make your description accurate that's all.


Yet you have a watch with mineral crystal that you valued at $0, you gave nothing to Nakzen Store. That's pretty ungrateful and you're right to feel defensive.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I bought one off Amazon with a handle, and it worked great. You really can moderate the force being used. I wouldn't suggest getting one that is strictly a hand press. Mine needs to sit on a flat surface, and seems quite substantial. With a hand squeeze model, there are too many things to juggle, as you need to apply force while making sure the watch stays in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one of the types that need to sit on a desk or work-surface from eBay for £8.95 delivered and have not broke a watch crystal since!

Best regards,
Jim

PS That is why I know my Pagoda has a Seiko movement, I peeked


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Yet you have a watch with mineral crystal that you valued at $0, you gave nothing to Nakzen Store. That's pretty ungrateful and you're right to feel defensive.


I'm with Tsarli on this one. Too many vendors lie about their products on Ali and if they do so, then the buyer is entitled to compensation.

It was Aliexpress' decision to offer full refund rather than partial compensation, so why blame Tsarli?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> I'm with Tsarli on this one. Too many vendors lie about their products on Ali and if they do so, then the buyer is entitled to compensation.
> 
> It was Aliexpress' decision to offer full refund rather than partial compensation, so why blame Tsarli?


I've had to use Ali dispute system a few times for this exact issue on other watches. The way it works is, you state how much you want a refund for. Either partial or full. In these situations I've always requested partial refunds, as I've got the watch which works just fine, but it doesn't have sapphire crystal. I think that's fair.

Where as getting a full refund and keeping the watch I don't feel is. Imagine buying something from a physical shop, getting a refund as it's not as described, then trying to walk out with of the shop with the item as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had to use Ali dispute system a few times for this exact issue on other watches. The way it works is, you state how much you want a refund for. Either partial or full.


Okay, I didn't know that. I've only had to claim once and that was for an item that was never delivered so it was a very different scenario. I see your point.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally got sent those pictures for the Carnival 8894G I asked the seller for. They actually pretty good in real life too.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kQ4ffvf
> 
> ...


I just received real life pics for the "gold coffee" version of this Carnival watch from seller BST Watches Store.

Rendered pic:









Real pics:
















I quite like the H. Moser-styled fumé dial, and is that a domed crystal? Anyway, because a coffee-coloured dial is lacking im my current collection I went ahead and ordered it.

Hopefully I can post some more pics in a week or 2!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jovame said:


> I just received real life pics for the "gold coffee" version of this Carnival watch from seller BST Watches Store.
> 
> Rendered pic:
> 
> ...


Look forward to seeing some better pictures and hearing your thoughts on the watch.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

jovame said:


> I just received real life pics for the "gold coffee" version of this Carnival watch from seller BST Watches Store.
> 
> Rendered pic:
> 
> ...


That looks nice!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Ravvie (Dec 28, 2018)

I can’t Seem to find that Particular Carnival watch anymore. Someone still have a link?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ravvie said:


> I can't Seem to find that Particular Carnival watch anymore. Someone still have a link?


It's not available for some reason. Perhaps they've sold out already.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Got this one incoming. Couldn't resist for the low price of €73,- I ordered an additional fully brushed bracelet with rolex style clasp. I think that will look nicer and wear more comfortable.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ravvie said:


> I can't Seem to find that Particular Carnival watch anymore. Someone still have a link?


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c9pGXQCh


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c9pGXQCh


Holy crap, that's nearly double the price.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Holy crap, that's nearly double the price.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Yup, but seems the only one available if I can trust AliExpress image search feature.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Yup, but seems the only one available if I can trust AliExpress image search feature.


I'd suggest waiting for the other one to come back on sale if you're interested in buying one though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I ordered my Nakzen in October 2018. It doesn't have sapphire written on it, but I tested it, and it is actually sapphire. It's definitely a really nice watch for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like that blue hand. I bought the silver dial with silver hands and it is not as nice, although it has Sapphire written on it and I tested it to be sapphire.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone have suggestions for a bubble/domed crystal watch?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

I envy you guys who won the sapphire crystal lottery. Me, what I got wasn't even mineral crystal, it felt more like acrylic, flat acrylic at that. If it was domed acrylic then I probably wouldn't have complained. Now, through no fault of my own I'm stuck with a watch which I would probably never use. People want to be magnanimous? Well they can do it with their own money.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

darude said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a bubble/domed crystal watch?


Here's a few at different price points I'd recommend. I own all of these.

- £46.45 Guanqin GJ16106
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nPKpqZb

- £80.93 Nesun N9606-1
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cpGMtYoD

- £100.66 Cadisen C8097M
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBgbXbTT

Here's some others I'm currently considering buying too.

- £128.02 San Martin SSD04
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bKxkkxyl

- £149.97 Reef Tiger RGA8238
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cByPSzF

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Back for a NATO strap review. These are really nice seat belt style for $3.53 a piece. And unlike many NATO's on AE that are short, these are 280-285mm long. Hardware looks pretty nice, too.

Bad phone pic:














These aren't bad for even cheaper (under $2 shipped), even if the buckle isn't as solid. And they're 290mm's, so even longer.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Was looking to spend under 30 USD


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Gisae said:


> Got this one incoming. Couldn't resist for the low price of €73,- I ordered an additional fully brushed bracelet with rolex style clasp. I think that will look nicer and wear more comfortable.


This watch looks fantastic in person. The end links fit very nicely and the brushed bracelet with polished center links is perfect for it. I wouldn't change the bracelet personally, perhaps just the clasp. Some of them have a flaw with the dial, mine included so I'll be buying another one. Most people won't notice though.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> View attachment 13933361
> 
> 
> Considering I paid £17.15 for this delivered on the 11/11 sales I consider it to be one of the best value new watches I have bought!
> ...


Yes, I completely agree ObiWon. And also, yes, thanks to HoustonReal. I also have a preference for bracelet's. I ended up selling the black one (I didn't really like the lack of contrast between the hands and dial which effected legibility) but I swapped the bracelet before I did. I had earlier messaged the seller on AliX to find out if I could buy a bracelet separately but he said no. He did say, however, that if I wanted to buy another watch he would charge an extra $2 to change to a bracelet, so perhaps that's an option.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> I bought one off Amazon with a handle, and it worked great. You really can moderate the force being used. I wouldn't suggest getting one that is strictly a hand press. Mine needs to sit on a flat surface, and seems quite substantial. With a hand squeeze model, there are too many things to juggle, as you need to apply force while making sure the watch stays in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the one on the left, paid less than £10 on eBay for it and it's brilliant. Very heavy, decent tolerances on the lever action and it just works.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> New Guanquin multi-function.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUANQIN-2019-clock-business-Automatic-watch-men-Sapphire-Skeleton-Mechanical-waterproof-watch-top-brand-luxury-relogio/32974180642.html
> 
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Another day, another new watch. This time the Reef Tiger RGA1616.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> I just wish they did something like this but with a triple date with apertures for the day and month.


I've found only watches with the month in the upper side of the dial :-( 
I bought this one months ago :
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/debert-automatic-mens-Watch-42mm-debert-black-dial-date-day-Moon-Phase-multifunction-leather-strap-12/32920788968.html

IF it's really sapphire , the 80$ guanquin is a steal though

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUANQIN-2019-clock-business-Automatic-watch-men-Sapphire-Skeleton-Mechanical-waterproof-watch-top-brand-luxury-relogio/32974180642.html


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

I bought my silver dial Cadisen C1032 last year but it hasn't got much wrist time. The hour hand was slightly misaligned and the legibility of the dauphine hands could have been better so I decided to change the hands. I bought the hour and the minute hands from One Second Closer but kept the original second hand. I chose pilot style hands as they are somewhat dressier than for example the ubiquitous mercedes or snow flake hands. Unfortunately the vast majority of the handsets available are meant for sport watches and not for a dressy watch like the Cadisen. My local watchmaker changed the hands and here's the result. The legibility is now much better and there's some lume too. The strap is Rios1931 Havana cognac pigskin.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> I bought my silver dial Cadisen C1032 last year but it hasn't got much wrist time. The hour hand was slightly misaligned and the legibility of the dauphine hands could have been better so I decided to change the hands. I bought the hour and the minute hands from One Second Closer but kept the original second hand. I chose pilot style hands as they are somewhat dressier than for example the ubiquitous mercedes or snow flake hands. Unfortunately the vast majority of the handsets available are meant for sport watches and not for a dressy watch like the Cadisen. My local watchmaker changed the hands and here's the result. The legibility is now much better and there's some lume too. The strap is Rios1931 Havana cognac pigskin.
> 
> View attachment 13936889


Looks good. Do you have a link for the hands?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zegie (Jan 22, 2019)

darude said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a bubble/domed crystal watch?


Described as curved. Looks domed in the pics.

San Martin Men Vintage Stainless Steel Diver Watch Automatic Movement 200 Water Resistant Ceramic Bezel Relojes Hombre 2018 -in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Zegie said:


> Described as curved. Looks domed in the pics.
> 
> San Martin Men Vintage Stainless Steel Diver Watch Automatic Movement 200 Water Resistant Ceramic Bezel Relojes Hombre 2018 -in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


I have this watch, and I wouldn't call it domed at all. It's ever so slightly curved at most.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Here are my Nakzen sapphire pagoda and Starking AM0184, the latter of which I received yesterday.

I didn't like how the Nakzen looked with the bracelet (too monotonous due to the silver hands and dial) so I changed it to a leather strap.

The Starking has amazing specs for the price - it has sapphire (tested), high beat, hacking, hand winding, nice bracelet. But if I want to be picky, I will say that it does look a bit boring and lacks lume.

Question - does anyone know how to regulate the AM0184? The regulator does not have any plus/minus markings so I'm not sure which lever to use or which direction to adjust. There was a thread from December 2017 about it but was a bit vague about how it was done.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Looks good. Do you have a link for the hands?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


https://one-second-closer.com/shop/the-s-pilot-one-chrome-seiko-hour-hand-nth-04-h-ch/
https://one-second-closer.com/shop/the-s-pilot-one-chrome-seiko-minute-hand-nth-04-m-ch/

The hands could have been a bit longer though. The minute hand is 13mm (the original was 14mm) but unfortunately I couldn't find longer hands. But it's not that bad as the watch doesn't have minute markers which the hand wouldn't reach.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

rednakes said:


> View attachment 13936951
> View attachment 13936953
> 
> 
> The Starking has amazing specs for the price - it has sapphire (tested), high beat, hacking, hand winding, nice bracelet. But if I want to be picky, I will say that it does look a bit boring and lacks lume.


Agreed on all points! And because it is a boring looking watch, I strongly suggest that anyone considering purchasing this Starking look instead at the variant that has Arabic numerals at the 12 and 6. Helps break up the visual monotony.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Andy-S said:


> Back for a NATO strap review. These are really nice seat belt style for $3.53 a piece. And unlike many NATO's on AE that are short, these are 280-285mm long. Hardware looks pretty nice, too.
> 
> Bad phone pic:
> View attachment 13935613
> ...


these look to be the same one that the store cheapestnatostraps sells. they got a lot on "clearance" right now for 3.95 I usually get my orders from them within 2 weeks. depending on how quick you want the straps might be better just to order from them as shipping from China can take a while.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> these look to be the same one that the store cheapestnatostraps sells. they got a lot on "clearance" right now for 3.95 I usually get my orders from them within 2 weeks. depending on how quick you want the straps might be better just to order from them as shipping from China can take a while.


same factory, different stock


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

One of those ends up costing $7 by the time shipping is added for me. And some others on their clearance are even more.

I guess it's all in what you need in the transaction. I'm generally not in a rush for a strap, so will take the cheap route.

I've bought from Cheapest NATOs before on their Christmas sale and have been happy. I will say that the quality of the solid blue strap I posted is better buckle wise than the blue/white strap I posted, and that one is the same as Cheapest NATOs. So for $4, you get a strap I like better.

YMMV.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> same factory, different stock


Agreed. I've bought leather straps from AE that have the named website brands on the bags and straps.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rednakes said:


> View attachment 13936951
> View attachment 13936953
> 
> 
> ...


https://en.m.wikibooks.org/wiki/Budget_Watch_Collecting/Regulating
Bottom line: shortening the hairspring length makes it run faster.
Do NOT touch the lever that is marked B in the photo.
I had to regulate mine as it was 30+sec/day fast...took 15 min with an Android app.
Can't remember which one as I got a timegrapher since then.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Ipse said:


> https://en.m.wikibooks.org/wiki/Budget_Watch_Collecting/Regulating
> Bottom line: shortening the hairspring length makes it run faster.
> Do NOT touch the lever that is marked B in the photo.
> I had to regulate mine as it was 30+sec/day fast...took 15 min with an Android app.
> Can't remember which one as I got a timegrapher since then.


Thanks,
My question wasn't about regulating in general (I've regulated several of my watches before) but about the Starking itself, since there is no +/- marking on the lever. I guess I'll have to do some trial and error to figure that part out. Was the one you regulated above a Starking?

Mine's about 11 seconds fast but I'll wait a bit for it to break in.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

darude said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a bubble/domed crystal watch?


Perhaps this is what you're looking for:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post48277615.html#post48277615

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ree...lgo_pvid=cce57e4c-312c-49e5-8b47-c61d68e3bbab


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

rednakes said:


> Thanks,
> My question wasn't about regulating in general (I've regulated several of my watches before) but about the Starking itself, since there is no +/- marking on the lever. I guess I'll have to do some trial and error to figure that part out. Was the one you regulated above a Starking?
> 
> Mine's about 11 seconds fast but I'll wait a bit for it to break in.


Maybe this will help.....


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

jovame said:


> Maybe this will help.....


Rednakes twice has asked about how to regulate the *Starking* movement, specifically. He is asking because it has no + or - markers. This photo is of a Seiko movement.

Is the suggestion here that the Starking movement adjustment lever is oriented the same as the Seiko?

Or are people again missing the specific nature of Rednakes's question?


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Rednakes twice has asked about how to regulate the *Starking* movement, specifically. He is asking because it has no + or - markers. This photo is of a Seiko movement.
> 
> Is the suggestion here that the Starking movement adjustment lever is oriented the same as the Seiko?
> 
> Or are people again missing the specific nature of Rednakes's question?


I believe that as a general rule, moving the lever away from the not-to-be-touched stud will cause the movement to run faster. Moving it towards the stud will cause it to run slower.
This principle is independent of the brand of the movement, and of the presence or absence of + or - markers IMO.
The pic above should be seen as a general example of this principle, not as a guide to regulate just Seiko movements.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rednakes said:


> Thanks,
> My question wasn't about regulating in general (I've regulated several of my watches before) but about the Starking itself, since there is no +/- marking on the lever. I guess I'll have to do some trial and error to figure that part out. Was the one you regulated above a Starking?
> 
> Mine's about 11 seconds fast but I'll wait a bit for it to break in.


This thread might be useful.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/can-movement-regulated-4592897.html#/topics/4592897

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sinobi S9710G review ~15-17$
Junghans Max Bill homage ...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Easy to sum up regulating: "2 'dots' move, closer is slower".


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

peternic1 said:


> Perhaps this is what you're looking for:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post48277615.html#post48277615
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ree...lgo_pvid=cce57e4c-312c-49e5-8b47-c61d68e3bbab


Here's another one to consider.


----------



## c0pperheaded (Jan 26, 2018)

I'm wanting to buy a Pilot or Field watch. Can anybody recommend something better than the Ruimas RL6725G?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

c0pperheaded said:


> I'm wanting to buy a Pilot or Field watch. Can anybody recommend something better than the Ruimas RL6725G?


I have the Ruimas RL6725G. It's good for the price. The strap is really nice especially. The like isn't the best, but it's not bad.

As for something better, I've currently got my eye on this:

£116.28 | japan automatic mvt Flieger Pilot WristWatch Mens Heated Blue Sapphire B-Uhr Chronograph 300M WR
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/xCKsMEd

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

c0pperheaded said:


> I'm wanting to buy a Pilot or Field watch. Can anybody recommend something better than the Ruimas RL6725G?


I have this Parnis, it's decent for the price but a little big:
http://s.aliexpress.com/rM7vMfEJ








[edit] mine has the seconds subdial at 6'o clock, so it might be another one from Parnis


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> This thread might be useful.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/can-movement-regulated-4592897.html#/topics/4592897
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Yeah that's the December 2017 thread I was referring to in my first reply.... but that poster didn't specify which direction he shifted the lever. I'll take all of the advice given here and shift the lever with the two 'dots' (smaller lever) away from the other lever to make it run faster, and closer to make it run slower. Thanks guys


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

This may be a bit way off left field, but for a little more than the price of the Ruimas, you can get a Seiko SNK809.

I paid £59.80 for the one pictured delivered. Now, to get a good deal I bought from an eBay dealer who ships in the EU from a base in Ireland, but is based in Singapore. I have bought several watches this way, great prices and the delivery is around 5-7 working days. Which is fine if you like the Seiko as an alternative. For most other alternatives you are either going to get something a lot cheaper and quartz a lot more money for a better known brand?









Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> This may be a bit way off left field, but for a little more than the price of the Ruimas, you can get a Seiko SNK809.
> 
> I paid £59.80 for the one pictured delivered. Now, to get a good deal I bought from an eBay dealer who ships in the EU from a base in Ireland, but is based in Singapore. I have bought several watches this way, great prices and the delivery is around 5-7 working days. Which is fine if you like the Seiko as an alternative. For most other alternatives you are either going to get something a lot cheaper and quartz a lot more money for a better known brand?
> 
> ...


I like the dial on this, but it doesn't have a sapphire crystal and the movement isn't as good, as it doesn't hack or hand wind.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rednakes said:


> Thanks,
> My question wasn't about regulating in general (I've regulated several of my watches before) but about the Starking itself, since there is no +/- marking on the lever. I guess I'll have to do some trial and error to figure that part out. Was the one you regulated above a Starking?
> 
> Mine's about 11 seconds fast but I'll wait a bit for it to break in.


The Starking SK 1813 is basically a 28,800 version of the Dixmont-Guangzhou DG2813. Nanning and Beijing Watch Factory also use this same architecture. There are threads on how to regulate the DG2813, that will be directly applicable, but WUS forum rules (Rules 9 and 13e) forbid providing links to other forums, or promoting them in any way. You'll need to Google it.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I like the dial on this, but it doesn't have a sapphire crystal and the movement isn't as good, as it doesn't hack or hand wind.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I agree with all that you have said. But then again I have my original Seiko Quartz which does not have a Sapphire crystal and I have a couple of other Seikos that don't hand-wind or hack and really it makes very little difference. Yes I would prefer it if I did, but then again how many Seiko 5's with the 7S26 movement and the other earlier similar movements have been sold?

Again I am not particularly hard on watches, I still have my original Diver that is now over 50 years old, and my original Quartz still runs fine and I think the photo of that one shows how well the Hardlex crystal has survived over 35 years. So what I am saying is that some things are more nice to have's rather than must have's! But that is my opinion :-s Funnily enough I was wearing my first Seiko 5 today, bought year before last for £50, runs very well but is around 8 secs in 24hrs slow, I keep thinking I should regulate it but really I could make it worse rather than better. I bought a DOM with a NH35a and that is worse at around 15 sec slow. o| but it only cost £28 so I am not moaning. ;-)

























Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Zegie (Jan 22, 2019)

c0pperheaded said:


> I'm wanting to buy a Pilot or Field watch. Can anybody recommend something better than the Ruimas RL6725G?


Like this?






There's a few varieties of San Martin fliers on Ali.

E.g.

San Martin Fashion Women Men Pilot Watch Stainlss Steel Watch 200m Water Resistant Quartz Movement Wristwatch Sapphire Glass -in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I agree with all that you have said. But then again I have my original Seiko Quartz which does not have a Sapphire crystal and I have a couple of other Seikos that don't hand-wind or hack and really it makes very little difference. Yes I would prefer it if I did, but then again how many Seiko 5's with the 7S26 movement and the other earlier similar movements have been sold?
> 
> Again I am not particularly hard on watches, I still have my original Diver that is now over 50 years old, and my original Quartz still runs fine and I think the photo of that one shows how well the Hardlex crystal has survived over 35 years. So what I am saying is that some things are more nice to have's rather than must have's! But that is my opinion :-s Funnily enough I was wearing my first Seiko 5 today, bought year before last for £50, runs very well but is around 8 secs in 24hrs slow, I keep thinking I should regulate it but really I could make it worse rather than better. I bought a DOM with a NH35a and that is worse at around 15 sec slow. o| but it only cost £28 so I am not moaning. ;-)
> 
> ...


I didn't mean my post to sound like I was saying that you're wrong or that the Seiko isn't any good. I just thought that it was important to point out the differences for the guy who originally asked the question. That way he can make an informed decision.

For me personally though I'm all about the specs. I'll pay for specs over a name any day (as long as it doesn't have a stupid name). I'm like this with everything, not just watches. So much so that I bought my OnePlus 6T from AliExpress too. As it was cheaper than buying directly from OnePlus themselves. Then I just bought a separate UK mains charger from eBay. Again because it was cheaper than buying directly from OnePlus.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I didn't mean my post to sound like I was saying that you're wrong or that the Seiko isn't any good. I just thought that it was important to point out the differences for the guy who originally asked the question. That way he can make an informed decision.
> 
> For me personally though I'm all about the specs. I'll pay for specs over a name any day (as long as it doesn't have a stupid name). I'm like this with everything, not just watches. So much so that I bought my OnePlus 6T from AliExpress too. As it was cheaper than buying directly from OnePlus themselves. Then I just bought a separate UK mains charger from eBay. Again because it was cheaper than buying directly from OnePlus.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Again you are absolutely right. It is important that we as the "Experts", yes my tongue is firmly in my cheek, try to offer a balanced opinion, (My definition of "expert" ex is a has-been and spert is a drip under pressure. Fit's for me but I accept that YMMV :-s )

Basically I would say your description of yourself, deciding that you want a set of specifications (a) then seeking out those exact specifications for the best possible price, makes you very typical of most of the people around here. What I love around here is the amount of very good and often in depth technical knowledge that is shared very freely!

Quick sample story. Last year I wanted to buy myself a different watch for my Birthday! I got some great suggestions, one of which was the Lunar Pilot. So Me, bought Me one, as you do. :-! That created a burning desire to get another UHF quartz watch recently. Quick steer from HoustonReal, one of my favourite "enablers". Of which you are another one I should add! o| A swift kick from Negakinu who found me another deal and now I have to explain to the Mem Sahib why I have a Casio Duro and a Bulova Precisionist 96B252 arriving over the next couple of weeks. (The Casio is because I NEED to have a viable replacement for my other Diver  )

I think Mad as a Box of Frogs would be a great collective description for most of us around hereabouts :-!

By the way I was not in any way remotely offended by your post and I hope that I don't offend you or anybody else either as that is not my intention.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Again you are absolutely right. It is important that we as the "Experts", yes my tongue is firmly in my cheek, try to offer a balanced opinion, (My definition of "expert" ex is a has-been and spert is a drip under pressure. Fit's for me but I accept that YMMV :-s )
> 
> Basically I would say your description of yourself, deciding that you want a set of specifications (a) then seeking out those exact specifications for the best possible price, makes you very typical of most of the people around here. What I love around here is the amount of very good and often in depth technical knowledge that is shared very freely!
> 
> ...


I'm definitely by no means an expert. I've only been buying watches from Ali and been on the forum since about August last year. I still consider myself very much a novice. I've just bought a lot of watches in a very short space of time. I've blame the mild OCD 

I've just been through my previous orders on Ali and Gearbest, and added up how many I've actually bought. It's 31  plus a load of straps too. Luckily I've managed to sell on a few of them, and a couple were presents 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

c0pperheaded said:


> I'm wanting to buy a Pilot or Field watch. Can anybody recommend something better than the Ruimas RL6725G?


It's not an automatic, but this Citizen Eco-Drive is available for about the same price on Amazon.










For only $30 Burei has this quartz, military-styled watch (SM-13015) as well.  They formerly produced an NH35A automatic version (SM-15025), but they don't seem to be available any longer.










*Carnival 8592G*, 39mm Automatic (Beijing SB11) - *$68.99*


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Carnival 8592G*, 39mm Automatic (Beijing SB11) - *$68.99*


I really like this watch, but what ruins it for me is the Makers Name on the Dial. For me something like *"Carnival Pilot"* would be more suitable, but then again I suppose it could be a talking point.

Thanks for sharing it Houston!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm definitely by no means an expert. I've only been buying watches from Ali and been on the forum since about August last year. I still consider myself very much a novice. I've just bought a lot of watches in a very short space of time. I've blame the mild OCD
> 
> I've just been through my previous orders on Ali and Gearbest, and added up how many I've actually bought. It's 31  plus a load of straps too. Luckily I've managed to sell on a few of them, and a couple were presents
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


OCD, *OCD*, OCD?

Around these parts it seems totally normal to me? (Must remember to take my Meds)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Here's my Nakzen pagoda with the Guanqin GJ16034, for comparison. Quartz vs automatic, both sapphire glass.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone have suggestions for a bubble/domed crystal watch?

Looking to spend under 30


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

darude said:


> Anyone have suggestions for a bubble/domed crystal watch?
> 
> Looking to spend under 30


£28.76 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cSOSONa

£18.98 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c9rfr1Ri

£21.07 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FCKROaG

£18.82 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bPqrxv2u

If you're willing pay a little bit more though, you can get better quality and automatic.

£37.49 Cadisen C1030
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/iwcy4w4


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> £28.76
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cSOSONa
> 
> £18.98
> ...


Note that quite a few of these models are more 'curved' than 'domed'. I would also not recommend the Gimto - I bought one but the hands were loose and wobbled all over the place.

This is the lowest price I could find but it does have an alloy case and quartz movement - those are the sacrifices you have to consider to keep the price down.


----------



## Le_Zouave (Aug 27, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Rednakes twice has asked about how to regulate the *Starking* movement, specifically. He is asking because it has no + or - markers. This photo is of a Seiko movement.
> 
> Is the suggestion here that the Starking movement adjustment lever is oriented the same as the Seiko?
> 
> Or are people again missing the specific nature of Rednakes's question?


I regulated 3 starking watches, all with the same movement without +/- marking. I looked at a seiko NH36 and the way to go faster is the same way than on the seiko. So this photo definitely help.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I really like this watch, but what ruins it for me is the Makers Name on the Dial. For me something like *"Carnival Pilot"* would be more suitable, but then again I suppose it could be a talking point.
> 
> Thanks for sharing it Houston!
> 
> ...


I have this model, with the same branding. To be honest, it's not that prominent when you're wearing it.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the Ruimas RL6725G. It's good for the price. The strap is really nice especially. The like isn't the best, but it's not bad.
> 
> As for something better, I've currently got my eye on this:
> 
> ...


Is this the one you've been looking at. It arrived a few days ago!!


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> £28.76
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cSOSONa
> 
> £18.98
> ...


There are certainly plenty of them around. For less than $US20, I like the blue dial version of this:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...0.0&pvid=0705a125-ddfd-4f35-bd3c-317342ea2f1b


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I have this model, with the same branding. To be honest, it's not that prominent when you're wearing it.
> 
> View attachment 13945197


Yes I see what you are getting at.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Is this the one you've been looking at. It arrived a few days ago!!
> 
> View attachment 13945267


Yes that's the one. Could you do a quick review of it please, with some more pictures and a lume shot?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

peternic1 said:


> There are certainly plenty of them around. For less than $US20, I like the blue dial version of this:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...0.0&pvid=0705a125-ddfd-4f35-bd3c-317342ea2f1b
> 
> View attachment 13945293


The Nibosi is nice, are they proper working subdials?


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> The Nibosi is nice, are they proper working subdials?











The dials are good working!! I assume the movement is the Sunon PE902. It seems all these cheap chono's have one version or other of that movement.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Finally received my Nesun 950 from Gearbest. Managed to get some shots of it in the rarely seen UK sun too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Replace this with a Melanese strap (black) and you will love it!
I have the original Xiaomi Ciga which came with both, leather & Milanese and was surprised to see the difference - how better it looks with milanese strap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

True that!


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

is this a miyota 9015? userID=389818

*Admin note: please do not post affiliate links here*


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

1senki said:


> is this a miyota 9015?


No, it's a Miyota 8215 I think.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

1senki said:


> is this a miyota 9015?


No. I think it's a Miyota 8205 (or some other 8000-series movement). For a comparison this one is the Cadisen model with Miyota 9015:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CAD...8.0&pvid=b7b15678-1644-4180-b837-1941b1ba1639


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

rednakes said:


> Here's my Nakzen pagoda with the Guanqin GJ16034, for comparison. Quartz vs automatic, both sapphire glass.


Gah! I got the non-Sapphire version, below (with the "Sapphire crystal" reviews still on the Ali page, as well). I feel cheated!







Weird that a lesser version was being sent out recently and they've now reverted back to the "original". What's going on, I wonder?

I didn't even bother opening a Dispute, as Ali have been terrible this last year for me (things turning up broken and only getting a partial refund. Chatting to the Seller: "Hello Friend", then stony silence when you complain. Their Live Chat promising to email back and never doing so - a situation that's happened numerous times. So I figured it wasn't worth the hassle).

Btw, I'm scrupulous with complaints and always issue video/photo evidence, so maybe I'm just unlucky but I've lost faith in Ali supporting me when things go wrong.

The only small consolation is that I quite like the "cleaner" dial, but this watch was a disappointment for me, considering all the hype it got.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow, that's not encouraging... I always was under the impression that AliExpress had pretty good customer service. Sounds like I may be mistaken.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> Gah! I got the non-Sapphire version, below (with the "Sapphire crystal" reviews still on the Ali page, as well). I feel cheated!
> View attachment 13945671
> 
> Weird that a lesser version was being sent out recently and they've now reverted back to the "original". What's going on, I wonder?
> ...


I'm really surprised to here this. As I've said before on this thread, I've used the Ali dispute system a few times for things varying from items not arriving, to having different specs and arriving damaged. Each time I've not bothered with contacting the seller, I've just opened a dispute and selected whether I want a full or partial refund. Given full details of the issue with pictures and/or video evidence.

In each case they've sided with me, and issued the refund amount I requested. Usual within a couple of days. On one occasion they requested some more information, but then sided with me again, and issued the refund.

I've also said on here before, that in my experience Ali dispute system is far better than that of Gearbest and even eBay. Both of which take a lot longer, due to back and forth messages. The results of which sometimes aren't always satisfactory. An example being when I received a couple of watch from Gearbest that were supposed to be sapphire crystal, but weren't. The first issue is that unlike Ali you can't requested how much you want as a refund. So after back and forth for about a week, and sending pictures and videos showing that it wasn't sapphire (used diamond selector 2). They decided that a refund of $2 was appropriate. I explained to them that this wasn't enough to cover the cost of buying a replacement sapphire crystal, which is about $12. But they weren't interested, and said that was the maximum refund they could offer.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Replace this with a Melanese strap (black) and you will love it!
> I have the original Xiaomi Ciga which came with both, leather & Milanese and was surprised to see the difference - how better it looks with milanese strap.


Thanks for the tip. I just ordered this one:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/risZLK0

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hey guys. I had bookmarked some of the Erika's MN look straps from the linls posted here but all seem to have disappeared and I can't find them now...

If anyone came across a recent offering, can you please share the link with me?

Thanks!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those who were interested in this, before it went off sale or out of stock. It's back again, although at a slightly higher price than before

£69.01
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kQ4ffvf









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Yes that's the one. Could you do a quick review of it please, with some more pictures and a lume shot?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


and a LtoL size please


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Yes that's the one. Could you do a quick review of it please, with some more pictures and a lume shot?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


dup


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

diversification said:


> Wow, that's not encouraging... I always was under the impression that AliExpress had pretty good customer service. Sounds like I may be mistaken.





thetimelord said:


> *I didn't even bother opening a Dispute*, as Ali have been terrible this last year for me (things turning up broken and only getting a partial refund. Chatting to the Seller: "Hello Friend", then stony silence when you complain. Their Live Chat promising to email back and never doing so - a situation that's happened numerous times. So I figured it wasn't worth the hassle).


I may be wrong, but it sounds like his problem was with AliEx sellers, and not the AliExpress dispute system. If the Seller only offers a partial refund on a broken or DOA watch, don't take it and escalate your dispute.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

I think you're correct - and now that I'm thinking about it, I'm pretty sure Ali resolved and issue for me quickly a few years back, so my interpretation of his comment was probably incorrect.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Yes that's the one. Could you do a quick review of it please, with some more pictures and a lume shot?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Hi Viper. I will do a review... of sorts but can't do that now. I did take some photos though and here's a teaser for you. Oh, and I'll explain why the wrapping's still on as well.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> Oh, and I'll explain why the wrapping's still on as well.


Uh oh, doesn't sound like any good news


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I may be wrong, but it sounds like his problem was with AliEx sellers, and not the AliExpress dispute system. If the Seller only offers a partial refund on a broken or DOA watch, don't take it and escalate your dispute.


I was confused on this too I guess. This was a simple $5 watch tool that was never sent (no tracking # ever created), when I put it in dispute the seller said the mail service returned it, maybe my address was wrong? they offered to resend or a refund to paypal, but I paid with a credit card and don't want to use paypal, I asked for credit card refund, they said they could only do paypal, did I have a friend with pay pal who could receive the money? I gave up and just asked them to send it "again", address on record is fine.

It sounds like you're saying I could have just kept refusing and at some point Ali would have refunded the credit card?

In any case, I'm not sweating anything for the price of starbucks coffee, so the way I'm using Ali now is just for cheap things that I don't care if it doesn't work out or takes 5 months to get here (watch tools, UV glue, watch straps, bracelets, etc.) if I'm going to buy anything substantial or need it right away, I just go to Amazon, which for me has always been a low stress experience, even when something doesn't work right. Still the Ali stuff is fun, its amazing some of the stuff you can get for almost nothing and it works OK most of the time.

Edit: I just saw their response, they say

Dear friend,we promised that we'll resend you or refund you soon
but we can't move under the dispute
we can solve by good communication, really have no need solve with dispute. PS: Just cancel it, don't accept the dispute?

I'm not really sure how this is supposed to work, but they're starting to be irritating, so I just told them it stays in dispute on my end until I receive the tool or the refund.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Quint1980 said:


> Hey guys. I had bookmarked some of the Erika's MN look straps from the linls posted here but all seem to have disappeared and I can't find them now...
> 
> If anyone came across a recent offering, can you please share the link with me?
> 
> ...


This seller/product was linked by another member earlier this year.

The item pictured is not the strap, but the description and choices are consistent with the MN-style straps. I assume that is to avoid unwanted attention to the product. However, you will have to take it on faith that this is the correct product (or contact the seller requesting an actual photo).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ela...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.357.5f5c3c00sVHfjs

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

This Cadisen gets more wrist time than anything else lately. Still think it's mind blowing they can make it as nice as this and with NH35 for $40. Chinese watches with blue dial have always felt a bit flat and washed out to me, sometimes almost purple, but this one has a rich blue sunburst. Domed/curved crystal is icing on the cake.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I found this MN style strap on Alix
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/2019-del-Nuovo-Francese-Truppe-Paracadute-Sacchetto-Per-Nato-Elastico-Della-Cinghia-di-Nylon-Generale-Marche/32978143776.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6d624c4dcin3dP
I ordered the green one with red stripe for my Black Bay homage. I will let you know when it arrives.


----------



## veggfodur (Nov 19, 2018)

Are not most of these like super cheap homages of genuine high end watches ?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> This seller/product was linked by another member earlier this year.
> 
> The item pictured is not the strap, but the description and choices are consistent with the MN-style straps. I assume that is to avoid unwanted attention to the product. However, you will have to take it on faith that this is the correct product (or contact the seller requesting an actual photo).
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have requested a picture.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

oinofilo said:


> I found this MN style strap on Alix
> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/2019-del-Nuovo-Francese-Truppe-Paracadute-Sacchetto-Per-Nato-Elastico-Della-Cinghia-di-Nylon-Generale-Marche/32978143776.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6d624c4dcin3dP
> I ordered the green one with red stripe for my Black Bay homage. I will let you know when it arrives.


Thanks! These look high quality. I will wait for the pictures from the other seller first as they have a better price.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

About the new multifunction Guanquin,

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUANQIN-2019-clock-business-Automatic-watch-men-Steel-Skeleton-Mechanical-waterproof-watch-top-brand-luxury-relogio/32974180642.html









I asked the seller whether it was sapphire. Most likely it's not, here's the answer:


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ale De Alis said:


> About the new multifunction Guanquin,
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/GUANQIN-2019-clock-business-Automatic-watch-men-Steel-Skeleton-Mechanical-waterproof-watch-top-brand-luxury-relogio/32974180642.html
> 
> ...


No, its a 3d curve mirror obviously. Couldn't you tell? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Are there even Sapphire crystals that are domed that way, so dramatically at the edges? I thought that was always an indication of not-Sapphire because it can't really be done. I admittedly know very little about this stuff though...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Liking this:









https://www.ali express.com/item/New-PAGANI-DESIGN-Men-s-Classic-3D-Skull-Punk-Style-Mechanical-Watches-Pirate-Surface-Waterproof-Clock/32975618030.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Liking this:
> 
> View attachment 13950695
> 
> ...


No need to put a space, AliExpress URLs are not censored anymore:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-PAGANI-DESIGN-Men-s-Classic-3D-Skull-Punk-Style-Mechanical-Watches-Pirate-Surface-Waterproof-Clock/32975618030.html


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

diversification said:


> Are there even Sapphire crystals that are domed that way, so dramatically at the edges? I thought that was always an indication of not-Sapphire because it can't really be done. I admittedly know very little about this stuff though...


Similarly domed sapphire crystals can be made, see for example Glashütte Original Senator Sixties, but I guess they are not cheap/easy to make so one wouldn't find them in Chinese watches and in these cases it's a good indication of a non-sapphire crystal.


----------



## chander (Mar 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> True that!


Wow, I would like to know which watch this is. Looks great


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

chander said:


> Wow, I would like to know which watch this is. Looks great


Watches: € 3,54 Wristwatch slightly modded (made sterile: black marker for the black dial ; q-tip with alcohol for the white dial)

Straps: € 2,89 - 3,72 Quick Release Pin Magnetic Closure Milanese Stainless Steel Watch Band 14-16-18-20-22-24mm

If you live or travel near Paris send me a PM and I'll give you one 

Nicolas


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Watches: € 3,54 Wristwatch slightly modded (made sterile: black marker for the black dial ; q-tip with alcohol for the white dial)
> 
> Straps: € 2,89 - 3,72 Quick Release Pin Magnetic Closure Milanese Stainless Steel Watch Band 14-16-18-20-22-24mm
> 
> ...


Nicolas, are these bracelets really SS, and comfy?
thank you


----------



## chander (Mar 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> Watches: € 3,54 Wristwatch[/url] slightly modded (made sterile: black marker for the black dial ; q-tip with alcohol for the white dial)
> 
> Straps: € 2,89 - 3,72 Quick Release Pin Magnetic Closure Milanese Stainless Steel Watch Band 14-16-18-20-22-24mm[/url]
> 
> ...


haha thanks for the links and also the offer 

My friend lives in Rennes, but I think it is simpler for me to order directly. Also, how easy/tough is it to remove the case for marking the name off?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> Nicolas, are these bracelets really SS, and comfy?
> thank you


Stainless steel yes. Comfortable no I wouldn't say so, it's due to the magnetic system it's hard to have some go and I'm always ending up having it a little too tigh around my wrist.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

chander said:


> haha thanks for the links and also the offer
> 
> My friend lives in Rennes, but I think it is simpler for me to order directly. Also, how easy/tough is it to remove the case for marking the name off?


Removing the case back is simple with a tiny screwdriver. Hardest part (but becomes easier when you know the trick and practice a few times) is removing the stem/crown. To do it you need to 1) fully push the crown in (at the '0' position i.e. running movement) then 2) press a certain point with a tiny screwdriver and 3) when you 'feel' the stem/crown is becoming loose pull it out of the movement while keeping the point pressed.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

mougino said:


> Watches: € 3,54 Wristwatch slightly modded (made sterile: black marker for the black dial ; q-tip with alcohol for the white dial)


Pity seller won't deliver to US

Straps: € 2,89 - 3,72 Quick Release Pin Magnetic Closure Milanese Stainless Steel Watch Band 14-16-18-20-22-24mm

If you live or travel near Paris send me a PM and I'll give you one 

Nicolas[/QUOTE]


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> Pity seller won't deliver to US
> gw


Try this one, it does and it's even cheaper
US $3.54 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/jfLoFBj


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Are there any worthwhile leather straps on Ali, or am I better off just getting stuff like Hadley roma? I really like the alligator and other animal grain ones in particular, but I'm open to other types.


----------



## chander (Mar 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> Removing the case back is simple with a tiny screwdriver. Hardest part (but becomes easier when you know the trick and practice a few times) is removing the stem/crown. To do it you need to 1) fully push the crown in (at the '0' position i.e. running movement) then 2) press a certain point with a tiny screwdriver and 3) when you 'feel' the stem/crown is becoming loose pull it out of the movement while keeping the point pressed.


Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Try this one, it does and it's even cheaper
> US $3.54 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/jfLoFBj


I like these, especially how the minute track divides 5 minutes into 8, somehow. A good gift to troll a WUS obsessed with the seconds hand hitting the markers.

Edit: now I think about it, 5 and 8 are consecutive Fibonacci numbers the ratio of which approximates the 'Golden Ratio' with increasing accuracy as the sequence progresses. So, while the hand will be all over the shop the distance by which it misses each marker in relation to the actual tick will at least be aesthetically pleasing.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

diversification said:


> Are there any worthwhile leather straps on Ali, or am I better off just getting stuff like Hadley roma? I really like the alligator and other animal grain ones in particular, but I'm open to other types.


I've ordered a few that people recommended in the pricerange of $3,- to $15,- They are ok-ish. Most of them are real leather but have a cheap-ish look.
I'd rather buy a Rios, Hirsch or Hadley roma strap. They cost more but look the part.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Gisae said:


> I've ordered a few that people recommended in the pricerange of $3,- to $15,- They are ok-ish. Most of them are real leather but have a cheap-ish look.
> I'd rather buy a Rios, Hirsch or Hadley roma strap. They cost more but look the part.


That's kinda what I figured. Do you have any preferred buying sites? I've never actually looked much further than Amazon if I'm being honest.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Looks a bit like Vintage Daytona

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HEMSUT-TOP-Brand-Gold-Men-Watch-Luxury-Quartz-Watches-Men-3ATM-Water-Resistant-Quartz-Timepieces-Wrist/32982951991.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.341.22fa1d7bbtNaRm&s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_35,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=3267f600-68e9-4ce6-950d-0c53f4025cd4-41&algo_pvid=3267f600-68e9-4ce6-950d-0c53f4025cd4&transAbTest=ae803_5


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> This seller/product was linked by another member earlier this year.
> 
> The item pictured is not the strap, but the description and choices are consistent with the MN-style straps. I assume that is to avoid unwanted attention to the product. However, you will have to take it on faith that this is the correct product (or contact the seller requesting an actual photo).
> 
> ...


Received these pictures from the seller for this one. Looks good. I ordered one plus one of their leather straps to check out.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Inque said:


> Looks a bit like Vintage Daytona
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HEMSUT-TOP-Brand-Gold-Men-Watch-Luxury-Quartz-Watches-Men-3ATM-Water-Resistant-Quartz-Timepieces-Wrist/32982951991.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.341.22fa1d7bbtNaRm&s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_35,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=3267f600-68e9-4ce6-950d-0c53f4025cd4-41&algo_pvid=3267f600-68e9-4ce6-950d-0c53f4025cd4&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> View attachment 13959079


This watch looks very good, but they don't say what the movement is, which does ring a warning bell for me. A lot use the Sunon movements, which are not brilliant IMHO in fact I had one die within three weeks and another is now coming up to 9 months, but the chrono mechanism has been very rarely used.

But It does have 'The Look' but personally I would like it to run for say three years? At least!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Inque said:


> Looks a bit like Vintage Daytona
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/HEMSUT-TOP-Brand-Gold-Men-Watch-Luxury-Quartz-Watches-Men-3ATM-Water-Resistant-Quartz-Timepieces-Wrist/32982951991.html?spm=2114.search0103.3.341.22fa1d7bbtNaRm&s=p&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_4_10065_10068_319_10059_10884_317_10887_10696_321_322_10084_453_10083_454_10103_10618_10307_537_536_10902,searchweb201603_35,ppcSwitch_0&algo_expid=3267f600-68e9-4ce6-950d-0c53f4025cd4-41&algo_pvid=3267f600-68e9-4ce6-950d-0c53f4025cd4&transAbTest=ae803_5
> 
> View attachment 13959079


I prefer my MDC Paul Newman, also from AliExpress


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

mougino said:


> I prefer my MDC Paul Newman, also from AliExpress


Is the case really stainless steel?


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> I prefer my MDC Paul Newman, also from AliExpress


So do I!!!!


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Rista said:


> View attachment 13948951
> 
> 
> This Cadisen gets more wrist time than anything else lately. Still think it's mind blowing they can make it as nice as this and with NH35 for $40. Chinese watches with blue dial have always felt a bit flat and washed out to me, sometimes almost purple, but this one has a rich blue sunburst. Domed/curved crystal is icing on the cake.


I did have one of these. The blue sunburst dial is one of the nicest I've seen on a watch at any (reasonable) price. As you say, it's incredible what can be made for such little money. But that damned domed crystal drove me crazy. There's so much reflection off it, half the time I couldn't read the time. Most of the time all I could see was my own big boof reflected back at me and, trust me, no-one wants to be seeing that on a regular basis!!! So I sold the watch. In hindisght I should have kept it and swapped the crystal for a flat sapphire with some decent AR. I could, of course, just buy another.:think::think:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> Is the case really stainless steel?


No, only the back is (probably like the Hemsut)


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> So do I!!!!
> 
> View attachment 13960727


Is the black paint on the bezel holding up?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> So do I!!!!
> 
> View attachment 13960727


Btw it looks like you didn't remove the plastic protection on the bezel insert


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> I did have one of these. The blue sunburst dial is one of the nicest I've seen on a watch at any (reasonable) price. As you say, it's incredible what can be made for such little money. But that damned domed crystal drove me crazy. There's so much reflection off it, half the time I couldn't read the time. Most of the time all I could see was my own big boof reflected back at me and, trust me, no-one wants to be seeing that on a regular basis!!! So I sold the watch. In hindisght I should have kept it and swapped the crystal for a flat sapphire with some decent AR. I could, of course, just buy another.:think::think:


I know what you mean. Personally I don't find it to be an issue unless in direct lighting and watching the crystal dead straight on. Angled slightly back which is a natural position, reflections are never an issue for me. Of course, it can easily be swapped for a flat crystal but I think it would lose part if its charm ;-) I also have a black one and although it is also great for the price, it just doesn't look as nice as the blue one.


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

Rista said:


> View attachment 13948951
> 
> 
> This Cadisen gets more wrist time than anything else lately. Still think it's mind blowing they can make it as nice as this and with NH35 for $40. Chinese watches with blue dial have always felt a bit flat and washed out to me, sometimes almost purple, but this one has a rich blue sunburst. Domed/curved crystal is icing on the cake.


In my view these are fantastic watches, great value and mine is really accurate, my black dialled one had loads of wrist time around Christmas. Unfortunately I managed to scratch the mineral crystal, I'd probably partaken in a couple too many festive drinks and knocked it against something hard ?, was devastated when I spotted it - only about 1mm but noticed straight away...


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> Btw it looks like you didn't remove the plastic protection on the bezel insert


Haha. Yes, you are right. I hadn't taken it off. I was too scared the insert would come with it!! But I've just "manned up" and taken it off. FattMatt, based on the fact I hadn't taken to plastic off, yeah... holding up particularly well!!









Now I know there's not a lot of love for Infantry Co watches in these here parts, but I don't mind them. If you can get past the fact there is ZERO design originality, they're actually pretty reasonable for the less than $US22 that I paid for each of these. What I like is that, for this sort of money, you're generally getting a dodgy plated base metal case, but Infantry watches are made from some sort of aluminium alloy that has a surprisingly nice bead blasted look which suits the sports watch look and looks waaaaayyy better than a plated case.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Received these pictures from the seller for this one. Looks good. I ordered one plus one of their leather straps to check out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With these i'm sure i'd feel _Young_ (& Beautiful) :=)

...Why is the picture of the product not the right one though, this looks weird


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

elastic not canvas?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> Haha. Yes, you are right. I hadn't taken it off. I was too scared the insert would come with it!! But I've just "manned up" and taken it off. FattMatt, based on the fact I hadn't taken to plastic off, yeah... holding up particularly well!!
> View attachment 13963293
> Now I know there's not a lot of love for Infantry Co watches in these here parts, but I don't mind them. If you can get past the fact there is ZERO design originality, they're actually pretty reasonable for the less than $US22 that I paid for each of these. What I like is that, for this sort of money, you're generally getting a dodgy plated base metal case, but Infantry watches are made from some sort of aluminium alloy that has a surprisingly nice bead blasted look which suits the sports watch look and looks waaaaayyy better than a plated case.


 Hello ;=) 
The left one looks great ! 
They say the movement is from Japan : have you opened it to check ? 
Reminding it is not a Seiko it looks as good choice for the price 

*edit : seems movement is from Seiko, from https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/infantry-044-worth-1777738-3.html

a little video 




Thanks for sharing


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> ...Why is the picture of the product not the right one though, this looks weird


Because these straps are worldwide patented by Erika's Original and they take down all counterfeiters.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> Because these straps are worldwide patented by Erika's Original and they take down all counterfeiters.


Interesting that these are widely available all throughout amazon, ebay, various web stores. Are you saying these are all counterfeit? And can you really patent a piece of elastic nylon, especially when you're not the manufacturer but merely an assembler?
https://www.amazon.com/Span-Realm-Parachute-High-end-Superior/dp/B07LFRTVBS
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/The-real...-made-of-100-MN-parachute-parts-/112995222361
https://www.cwcwatch.com/products/73038


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

"Like that time Panerai trademarked the Italian's Navy's name and claimed it was theirs"


----------



## iuam (Jun 12, 2017)

kinda like "nato"


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

If you're interested, this seller has other colors in 20mm at a nicer price (with shop discount they cost 11,28€). Just make sure you PM him first because the color selection is not available on his sale advert:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/French-Force-Parachute-Bag-Elastic-Nylon-Strap-Male-Nylon-Nato-Military-watchband-20mm-21mm-22mm/32973104861.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dmd7oDg


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> The left one looks great !
> They say the movement is from Japan : have you opened it to check ?
> Reminding it is not a Seiko it looks as good choice for the price
> ...


Hey, thanks for the video link. The OVR Guy is my new favourite YouTube reviewer. I've just subscribed to his channel. This will be my next AliX purchase. Link in the video....






Very funny!!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> If you're interested, this seller has other colors in 20mm at a nicer price (with shop discount they cost 11,28€). Just make sure you PM him first because the color selection is not available on his sale advert:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/French-Force-Parachute-Bag-Elastic-Nylon-Strap-Male-Nylon-Nato-Military-watchband-20mm-21mm-22mm/32973104861.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dmd7oDg


Nice. I like the brown and orange ones!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Nice. I like the brown and orange ones!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I wonder why the colored ones are less expensive. My guess is that the materials cost less. It could be that the elastic is not as high quality as the others. That said, I do like the looks of the orange one.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Sporkboy said:


> I wonder why the colored ones are less expensive. My guess is that the materials cost less. It could be that the elastic is not as high quality as the others. That said, I do like the looks of the orange one.


AFAIK, all the colors use the same material and all cost the same.
The 2 I ordered came to 11,23€ each because of a store coupon.
REMEMBER, I contacted the seller to know if he had other colors besides what was advertised...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

View attachment 13966557


I spotted these. It would be interesting to see a real life photo.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Stephen2020 said:


> View attachment 13966557
> 
> 
> I spotted these. It would be interesting to see a real life photo.


They seem like Henry London homages.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

So did you guys noticed Merkur is now also for sale on Ali X ??
I've just received the Turtle from ebay and it is truly killer, can't recommend it enough ; )


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

colt said:


>



























Etc.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Merci, Mougino i was talking about the first one in your list it's a beauty..(still can't post pics or links cannot teach and old ape new tricks eas-silly.)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ot1S said:


> Merci, Mougino i was talking about the first one in your list it's a beauty..(still can't post pics or links cannot teach and old ape new tricks eas-silly.)


Yeap that's a Seiko 6105 "Apocalypse" homage, Sharkey has one too, cheaper ($159 = 141€)
https://www.heimdallr.watch/pre-ord...bezel_insert-black/48-strap-rubber_dive_strap


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The Merkur 6105 above (top one) has been on Ali for as little as £120 too. It's an incredibly well-specced and finished watch, and is well worth the non-discounted price, but this is Ali...prices are always discounted if you watch and wait.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

ED209 said:


> this is Ali...prices are always discounted if you watch and wait.


What's the best way to watch and wait? If you add stuff to a wishlist do you get notices of price drops? Is there a site like CamelCamelCamel or Keepa that will monitor price thresholds you set and send you notifications when those are met?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just arrived and I really like it. The strap is great. Beast of a watch, though. You'd need to have an almost 8-inch wrist like me, or be into that "G-Shock dwarfing your wrist" look.

Great Saturday casual watch.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

diversification said:


> What's the best way to watch and wait? If you add stuff to a wishlist do you get notices of price drops? Is there a site like CamelCamelCamel or Keepa that will monitor price thresholds you set and send you notifications when those are met?


I have installed the AliPrice chrome extension (there are others that do the same thing), this allows me to see how the price has moved up or down during previous months and therefore whether the stated discount is genuine or not.

With these Merkurs, they are sold by the same person that is bjbjcs on eBay (they stock Merkurs and 1963 reissues, with the odd Sharkey). The same prices are on ebay generally, sometimes he has pre-orders there which are cheaper, the £120 was the initial Ali price when he first started listing there a couple of months ago.

These are still great value even at the highest historic price and I would just say that they are made in limited runs, then they come out again six months later with different dials and hands. So if you really like a variant that you see (I have exactly the top version - bevelled stick hands, applied markers - and it is great, but it wasn't available for about a year) then better to buy it even if you are paying a little extra IMO. San Martins have more constant availability and I think Sharkeys do too, although there are so many colourways with Sharkey now that maybe specific ones come and go too.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just arrived and I really like it. The strap is great. Beast of a watch, though. You'd need to have an almost 8-inch wrist like me, or be into that "G-Shock dwarfing your wrist" look.
> 
> Great Saturday casual watch.


Same, arrived yesterday


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Where do you guys get budget alligator grain straps? Hadley Roma looks pretty cheap at about $25, but the reviews on Amazon make it sound like they're worth about half that... 

Hirsch alligator grain seems to be anywhere from $30 to $70 plus shipping to the US. Seems like they're better quality than the Hadley Roma ones, but I'm not sure how much.

I've also seen some discussion about Vietnamese sellers on eBay and stuff like that. I can't tell if the objective there is to get actual alligator leather for very cheap or if it's alligator grain straps of a higher quality for a lower price. 

What do you guys go for when you're getting alligator grain straps, and what have been your experiences?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

diversification said:


> Where do you guys get budget alligator grain straps? Hadley Roma looks pretty cheap at about $25, but the reviews on Amazon make it sound like they're worth about half that...
> 
> Hirsch alligator grain seems to be anywhere from $30 to $70 plus shipping to the US. Seems like they're better quality than the Hadley Roma ones, but I'm not sure how much.
> 
> ...


I've bought alligator and pam-style leather straps from Vietnamese sellers on eBay. The quality was amazing. Just double-check the lengths before you order, because sometime they are a bit shorter than standard. My latest kick is waterproof straps, so I have tried a few from Di-Modell and Hirsch, and some silicone straps as well. So far I like Di-Modell the best.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

BalooSD said:


> I've bought alligator and pam-style leather straps from Vietnamese sellers on eBay. The quality was amazing. Just double-check the lengths before you order, because sometime they are a bit shorter than standard. My latest kick is waterproof straps, so I have tried a few from Di-Modell and Hirsch, and some silicone straps as well. So far I like Di-Modell the best.


a link please
thank you


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

diversification said:


> Where do you guys get budget alligator grain straps? Hadley Roma looks pretty cheap at about $25, but the reviews on Amazon make it sound like they're worth about half that...
> 
> Hirsch alligator grain seems to be anywhere from $30 to $70 plus shipping to the US. Seems like they're better quality than the Hadley Roma ones, but I'm not sure how much.
> 
> ...


I would recommend Rios1931 straps. It's a German brand and the quality is excellent for the price. I've bought a couple of straps (not alligator grain though) from this eBay seller and his prices are very reasonable. You can also find genuine alligator straps but of course the price is higher.

https://www.ebay.com/str/raisk1964/Embossed-Alligator-Grain/_i.html?_storecat=9621725015


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Can this be called "alligator" grain ? maybe if you look for some 'grain' you can have models like this https://www.watchgecko.com/miami-pastel-grain-by-geckota.php
You'll be the alligator ;=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have just received the Heimdallr flieger. First impressions: I like it + ditch the strap!

I will do some measurements on this one as promised later when I have the chance.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

anybody got sent a fake watch from aliexpress when you ordered some other random brand? can you dispute this?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> anybody got sent a fake watch from aliexpress when you ordered some other random brand? can you dispute this?


If you ordered brand A and they sent brand B, then you can dispute because you were sent an item you didn't order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> I have just received the Heimdallr flieger. First impressions: I like it + ditch the strap!
> 
> I will do some measurements on this one as promised later when I have the chance.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


If you could review it with some pictures it would be perfect!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> anybody got sent a fake watch from aliexpress when you ordered some other random brand? can you dispute this?


I received a fake watch from AgeGirl, they are disguised as a regular AliX store but they sell illegal replicas (photoshopped for the store). I opened a dispute and got immediately refunded by Ali-Express, the watch went to the bin.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

frogles said:


> a link please
> thank you


craftviet
https://www.ebay.com/usr/craftviet?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2754


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Just arrived and as promised here are some pics and thoughts on the Carnival 8894G, the one with the fumé (smoky) H. Moser-like dials.
I ordered the rosegold model with the pinkish-brown (or coffee as they call it) dial, and it took about 18 days to arrive. I paid approx. 66 euros for it (some $ 75).

First some pics:

























It's all a matter of taste of course, but I'm very happy with it. The dial is really striking in real life and its appearance changes with lighting conditions. 
The "quadrant effect" is noticable but does not bother me in the least. This effect is caused because the upper left and below right quadrants are more or less evenly polished whereas the upper right and below left ones have a circular grain finish (if you call it that..., not sure here).
The smoky effect is caused by the gradient in the colour of the dial, going from dark in the outer edges to light in the centre of the dial.

















Crystal is supposed to be hardlex but i have no way of testing this. It's slightly domed, causing some optical distortion when the watch is viewed from the side.
Strap is better than expected, thick and padded.









Case diameter is 41.5 mm without crown, total height is 12.5 mm. Lug-to-lug is approx. 46 mm. On my 18.5 cm wrist (7.3 inch) this looks like this:

































Movement is a Miyota 8200 series with day and date function. It's non-hacking and the rotor winds unidirectionally, but to my surprise it's very quiet!
Setting of the time and date feels a bit wacky, and the minute hand tends to jump a little when you push the crown back in. Would have preferred the Seiko NH36A which is featured in my other Carnival watch..









An odd feature in both my Carnival watches is the orange-tinged caseback window (and no, it's not the sticker):

















Last pic, taken in artificial lighting conditions:









I'm now seriously considering the model with SS case and green dial.....


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Excellent write-up Jovame and great to see some real pics. That silver and green watch has now definitely moved up the list!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jovame said:


> Just arrived and as promised here are some pics and thoughts on the Carnival 8894G, the one with the fumé (smoky) H. Moser-like dials.


Excellent review, thanks! That dial reminds me of a vintage 70's Timex I had but had to let go because of a failing movement. I'm seriously considering the green dial Carnival now! 

Nicolas


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Not a watch, but a great deal nonetheless.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Jtragic said:


> Not a watch, but a great deal nonetheless.


cheaper than an SKMEI!!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Earlier this week I received the Heimdallr Mark XI tribute homage.

I really liked the clean look of this flieger / field watch and the small diameter was what triggered me to order this one. I think the same case is being offered as a San Martin branded watch but it is a sterile dial and I actually like the look of the Heimdallr branding.

I was impressed when I took it out of the box. The case is fully brushed and the finishing is quite good. The dial is really matte black clean and printing is crisp.
The hand set is awesome! I really dig the square hour hand and extremely thin second hand.

Lume is pretty good. Everything you see on the dial is lumed. Hour and minute hands are lumed but seconds is not. The watch is easily readable throughout the night.

Crown action is very good but it has the ghost date position. It is a screwdown crown.

The crystal is very flat and completely flush with the case which I like. Its a nice change from all the watches with crystals protruding up to a mm outside of the case. It does appear to have some sort of anti glare coating but it is colorless. I can't confirm if it is sapphire or not.

Case back is screw down and interesting here is that it says 100m wr instead of the 150m advertised.

The leather strap is not really leather and I removed it as soon as I had the chance. The buckle is quite nice and can be recycled on a new strap. The back is poorly finished thought but that is not noticable when wearing.

Also the measurements on the website are inaccurate. This is what I came up with:

Case diameter: 38.2mm
Lug to lug: 46.3mm
Height: 11.7mm
Lug width: 19mm (Oh no! Why 19?)
Buckle width: 18mm

Pretty good case size if you ask me. I really enjoy wearing this so far. Even on a nato if fits under a shirt cuff and the watch really goes well with anything.

The only big disappointment is the lug width of 19mm. Not only do I have a few dozen of 20mm straps and not one 19mm but I actually ordere two new 20mm straps specifically for this watch so that is a real bummer!

For the moment its on a 20mm nato which works OK I guess but my OCD will not allow me to ignore the fact that it is not a 19mm strap for long. 

Some pictures.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

On the NATO









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the review, off to AliExpress I guess...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

That's weird - I have the San Martin version and am surprised to see it's not the same case. Without actually measuring I'd have said all measurements were identical but my lugs are indeed 20mm and looking at photos, your lugs are slightly wider too (less gap cut between them). 

Agree though, this is a really nice tool watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

IK Colouring 98393 Automatic Hollow Skeleton watch ~50-60$ on ali


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ED209 said:


> That's weird - I have the San Martin version and am surprised to see it's not the same case. Without actually measuring I'd have said all measurements were identical but my lugs are indeed 20mm and looking at photos, your lugs are slightly wider too (less gap cut between them).
> 
> Agree though, this is a really nice tool watch.


I was surprised too. I measured a couple of times and I think the exact measurement was about 19.2mm. The provided strap was dead on 19mm no doubt about it...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ED209 said:


> That's weird - I have the San Martin version and am surprised to see it's not the same case. Without actually measuring I'd have said all measurements were identical but my lugs are indeed 20mm and looking at photos, your lugs are slightly wider too (less gap cut between them).
> 
> Agree though, this is a really nice tool watch.


I was surprised too. I measured a couple of times and I think the exact measurement was about 19.2mm. The provided strap was dead on 19mm no doubt about it...

Maybe I should have gone for the San Martin instead....oh well now I'm forced to buy more straps... 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Earlier this week I received the Heimdallr Mark XI tribute homage.
> 
> I really liked the clean look of this flieger / field watch and the small diameter was what triggered me to order this one. I think the same case is being offered as a San Martin branded watch but it is a sterile dial and I actually like the look of the Heimdallr branding.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. Looks great! I ordered a San Martin Flieger. Would have ordered this one, but I noticed the Heimdallr had C1 Superluminova instead of the much superior C3. Probably not a big deal for most people, but another difference (other than the 19mm lug width) that I thought worth pointing out. Thanks again for the nice review. Enjoy!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks for the review. Looks great! I ordered a San Martin Flieger. Would have ordered this one, but I noticed the Heimdallr had C1 Superluminova instead of the much superior C3. Probably not a big deal for most people, but another difference (other than the 19mm lug width) that I thought worth pointing out. Thanks again for the nice review. Enjoy!


i was interested in the caseback, so i contacted to this seller 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163379807521?ul_noapp=true
he was insta in communication and sent a photo, here it is


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody experience with the SKMEI 1456? Looks like a Casio Gshock GWM-B5000D clone.










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

dup


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

frogles said:


> i was interested in the caseback, so i contacted to this seller
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/163379807521?ul_noapp=true
> he was insta in communication and sent a photo, here it is
> View attachment 13977737


That's the quartz version, but I don't know if it uses the same case as the NH35, it looks similar. I can't enlarge your photo but it looks the same as on my auto; a sterile brushed caseback with conventional notches unlike the Heimdallr.

Here's mine anyway, I didn't find the hands legible enough so I bought some cheap SNZH hands from a modder on eBay and fitted those. The lume is whiter than the yellow lume on the dial so I tell myself it matches the white crosshair instead, in the dark it looks and performs similarly to the C3. The lugs look a bit slimmer than the Heimdallr, and the crystal is about 0.5mm proud of the bezel if that is another difference


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Anybody experience with the SKMEI 1456? Looks like a Casio Gshock GWM-B5000D clone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not specifically this one but I own or have owned several Skmei that homage different Casio: the AE1200 "world-time" (aka Casio Royale), the GWM5610 "Stormtrooper", the AQ230 "Ana-Digi Dual Time", etc, all I can say is that they're great bang for the buck! I'm particularly impressed by the Skmei backlight which is brighter and stronger than the Casio (must use a lot more juice though ^^).

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Not specifically this one but I own or have owned several Skmei that homage different Casio: the AE1200 "world-time" (aka Casio Royale), the GWM5610 "Stormtrooper", the AQ230 "Ana-Digi Dual Time", etc, all I can say is that they're great bang for the buck! I'm particularly impressed by the Skmei backlight which is brighter and stronger than the Casio (must use a lot more juice though ^^).
> 
> Nicolas


I got two Skmeis too and i was impressed too. Hoped that someone had specific experience with this one. But for the money there isn't a lot of risk so i'm just going to order it.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ED209 said:


> That's the quartz version, but I don't know if it uses the same case as the NH35, it looks similar. I can't enlarge your photo but it looks the same as on my auto; a sterile brushed caseback with conventional notches unlike the Heimdallr.
> 
> Here's mine anyway, I didn't find the hands legible enough so I bought some cheap SNZH hands from a modder on eBay and fitted those. The lume is whiter than the yellow lume on the dial so I tell myself it matches the white crosshair instead, in the dark it looks and performs similarly to the C3. The lugs look a bit slimmer than the Heimdallr, and the crystal is about 0.5mm proud of the bezel if that is another difference
> View attachment 13977783


Quite some differences between the Heimdallr and the San Martin so far!

Different lume
Different lug width
Different caseback
Crystal thickness (or difference in the height of the case crystal ledge)

And I thought this was essentially the same watch at first!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I arrived home from a Spring Break getaway this afternoon and not one but two Far East Watches were waiting for me. One of the watches was purchased from Ali, a Pagani Design that caught my eye a few months ago. The watch was ordered on Feb 3 during a CNY sale and it arrived on Mar 12. It cost $40.79 USD.

It came in a cardboard box wrapped in that yellow packing tape that seems to be popular in Asia (or at least China).

The cardboard box contained an inner box and a loose insert explaining the 12 month guarantee.

The inner box contained the watch, manual, undated international warranty card, and orange cloth. There was a large tear on the inner box, and the hang tag attached to the watch was broken. The watch was wrapped in plastic.

The watch was easy enough to set. I would describe the movement action as "light," the hours and minutes advance very quickly as you spin the crown, and there really isn't any resistance (as compared with both my quartz and automatic Tissots, for example, which take forever to set.) The Chinese movement, described on the case back as a "Cal. 2813" hacks and hand winds. It's too soon to know how well it keeps time, as I have only had it out of the box for about an hour now.

The strap won't win any quality awards, but it is good enough and suits the watch. I haven't measured it yet, but it may be a tad shorter than normal. The deployant clip is set out one hole further than where I typically set them.

Pictures. Because it happened.









































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The second watch waiting for me was this Railmaster tribute from Corgeut. There was a post on the Chinese forum that they were on sale at manbushiji.com, where they were selling on a bracelet for about what you would pay on Ali for a model with a strap (after shipping). I opted for DHL shipping to get it a little more quickly. I ordered on Monday and it was waiting for me on Friday when I got home. EMS (more expensive) standard mail (less expensive) shipping are also available.

One word of caution. I did not receive any notice that the watch had shipped, although I could see that it shipped through the "my orders" page on the website. Also, I was not sent any tracking information. So, although the watch arrived quickly, I was a bit in the dark as to when it would arrive. Since I was out of town, I didn't bother emailing to get the tracking number; I have no idea how responsive customer service would have been.

It arrived in a little styrofoam box, like a little cooler. Inside the styrofoam box was a ziplock bag, and inside the ziplock bag was another plastic bag. Inside that was the watch.

I haven't set or sized it yet. It has a Miyota 82xx movement. The links on the bracelet appear to be drilled.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

m3ga said:


> Anybody experience with the SKMEI 1456? Looks like a Casio Gshock GWM-B5000D clone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a square g-shock homage from Skmei, not exactly sure of the model number, but it is basically the same thing. I love square g-shocks and have a few, the Skmei is much bigger,other than it is larger than I would like, I have no complaints

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> The second watch waiting for me was this Railmaster tribute from Corgeut. There was a post on the Chinese forum that they were on sale at manbushiji.com, where they were selling on a bracelet for about what you would pay on Ali for a model with a strap (after shipping). I opted for DHL shipping to get it a little more quickly. I ordered on Monday and it was waiting for me on Friday when I got home. EMS (more expensive) standard mail (less expensive) shipping are also available.
> 
> One word of caution. I did not receive any notice that the watch had shipped, although I could see that it shipped through the "my orders" page on the website. Also, I was not sent any tracking information. So, although the watch arrived quickly, I was a bit in the dark as to when it would arrive. Since I was out of town, I didn't bother emailing to get the tracking number; I have no idea how responsive customer service would have been.
> 
> ...


I like that railmaster. What are your impressions so far?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Be interesting to see what that Skemi band looks like, and if it is compatible with the G-Shocks.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I too bought a gigantic SKMEI g-shock, if you are careful to check the size before buying then it is a good buy. A lot of models seem to have a women's (<44mm) and men's (55mm+) variant.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Andy-S said:


> Be interesting to see what that Skemi band looks like, and if it is compatible with the G-Shocks.


No, not compatible, everything is bigger than on a Casio

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Quint1980 said:


> I like that railmaster. What are your impressions so far?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Please keep in mind that I literally just sized it and put it on my wrist about 20 minutes ago. So, my initial impression is not based on how well it keeps time.

Having said that, I think that it was fairly priced for what it is. It was a bit rough when I set and wound it. And while nice enough, the bracelet isn't in the same league as my more expensive watches (not that I would expect it to be). You could certainly find objectively better values from China, such as many of the Cadisen or Nakzen (as examples). But, neither Cadisen nor Nakzen (nor any other company other than Omega, to my knowledge) make watches in this style.

For comparative purposes, I also own the Sea-Gull AT homage and the Debert Bond Seamaster homage. And, in the past I had a Sangdo AT homage, too. In my mind, the Corgeut is in the same class as the Debert and the Sangdo, and both are about a half step behind the Sea-Gull. Of course, the Sea-Gull cost more than the other watches.

If it keeps time well, then I will be very pleased with the purchase.

Wrist shot.










And here is my Quartz AT and the look-a-likes.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Please keep in mind that I literally just sized it and put it on my wrist about 20 minutes ago. So, my initial impression is not based on how well it keeps time.
> 
> Having said that, I think that it was fairly priced for what it is. It was a bit rough when I set and wound it. And while nice enough, the bracelet isn't in the same league as my more expensive watches (not that I would expect it to be). You could certainly find objectively better values from China, such as many of the Cadisen or Nakzen (as examples). But, neither Cadisen nor Nakzen (nor any other company other than Omega, to my knowledge) make watches in this style.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Sounds like a pretty good deal. The bracelet looks decent in the pictures.

Nice to see the comparison with the others side by side!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This exceeds my expectations for under $20. Not a big Milanese strap fan; we'll see if it grows on me.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I too bought a gigantic SKMEI g-shock, if you are careful to check the size before buying then it is a good buy. A lot of models seem to have a women's (<44mm) and men's (55mm+) variant.


This is mens variant and i also have the plastic variant already. Love the size.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kSgBzwOKJ

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Anyone got a link to 44mm Skmei Square shocks please?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I too bought a gigantic SKMEI g-shock, if you are careful to check the size before buying then it is a good buy. A lot of models seem to have a women's (<44mm) and men's (55mm+) variant.


Thanks for calling these to my attention guys, I wasn't aware - it says these have stainless bands! will the bands fit a 56xx g-shock square? They would be a steal just for the bands alone as an alternative to the expensive combi band. I bought a combi band knock off from ali - its not the quality of a combi band but was still worth it to me to as it was more comfortable that the rubber staps and it was still more expensive than these watches, and the bands on these skmei's look very nice, if they would fit a casio square.

it says the case is zinc alloy and with water rating is only 30 m and no radio atomic control, so it won't replace my 5610, but those bands look sweet


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I too bought a gigantic SKMEI g-shock, if you are careful to check the size before buying then it is a good buy. A lot of models seem to have a women's (<44mm) and men's (55mm+) variant.


duplicate


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just ordered one of these beauties. Had my eye on it for a while. Managed to get it for £125 with discounts and vouchers.

Reef Tiger RGA8238
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cByPSzF









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## milligan (Jul 7, 2017)

Has anyone been able to find a beads of rice DOXA style stainless steel watchband on Ali express?
I have searched and searched


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

I've been eyeing it for a while. I ordered it in mid-February. It arrived March 12. Here's how it unfolded.

The packaging is pretty standard. A tightly packed box wrapped in bubble wrap wrapped in a bag. As you can see the box did not arrive unscathed.





























I was surprised to find this Tevise contained within. I had ordered another piece which was the one I was expecting and thought I had been tracking. Not a terrible surprise though. It looks sharp. Depending on the light it can take the hue of anything from a deep purple to lavender and from off-red to a strong pink. The sunburst effect is strong and really adds the flash and pizzazz you want for such a bold colour. I find the weight to be satisfying, but I felt like it was missing something.








So into the natural light. I ask that you enlarge the picture first.








You'll notice a few things. First, I hope you'll notice that it is indeed sharp and flashy without being obscene and gaudy. Secondly you'll notice the imperfections; defects, if you will. The first five minutes of the bezel have some bubbling. Four days later I still try to wipe the dust off before remembering that one cannot wipe away bubbling. The other defect is at the 40 minute mark, on the '0' to be exact. Just a minute little scratch, but enough to irk one. Further, a small portion of the black coating has flaked away on one of the lugs.

The bezel satisfyingly rotates in about 60 clicks without much play, if any. It sounds like a child's wind-up toy when rotated, but it's very easy to manipulate - much easier than my Casio MDV106.

Below is a side-by-side with my Seiko SRP481K1 - my favourite piece. The Tevise is slightly larger in all respects, but is less hefty and feels less solid.








The lume, as seen below, is also less than impressive. I don't feel the Seiko lumes well to begin with, yet it clearly out performs the Tevise with ease. This was a half hour charge under a fluorescent light (hence the aquarium).








Finally, a wrist shot in the wild. 








I changed from the stock bracelet to a cheap leather nato for a few reasons. The bracelet, even with all links removed, was still too large (by a link) for my wrist. The clasp, while nice in operation, feels very cheap and flimsy. The nato provides a much better fit and I don't notice the weight reduction likely because there isn't much of one. I mentioned above that something was missing. That something is an appropriately weighty bracelet that balances the weight of the actual watch or at least enhances it. I'm also having a lot of trouble putting the bracelet back on. The curved ends are to tight and too small and my dexterity too poor to refit the springbars into the lugs.

Unfortunately I've saved the worst for last. I found out at work - the hard way, the day after I received it, that it runs fast. Right now, it's gained five minutes over an hour compared to the Seiko. I'm not terribly fussy when it comes to losses or gains of time, but five minutes gained in one hour is excessive.

All in all, the watch is very sharp. It looks great (better) without my glasses on and after a few drinks. If it arrived in perfect condition it would get a lot of wrist time, however, it didn't arrive in perfect condition and I don't think I can get past the defects so it likely won't see much wear.

Additional thoughts:
The rotor doesn't wind freely. I rotate the watch and the rotor vibrates. Right now the crown is point directly to the ceiling and so is the rotor. 
The seconds hand has a nice sweep to it that is free from stutter.
The crown does not screw down and feels tight when trying to use it both pulling it out and turning it - not terribly tight like it's stuck or bent, just requiring more effort than anticipated.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Camaro95 said:


> The first five minutes of the bezel have some bubbling. Four days later I still try to wipe the dust off before remembering that one cannot wipe away bubbling. The other defect is at the 40 minute mark, on the '0' to be exact.


Have you removed the protective film that was on the bezel?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

How many spelling errors can you make, there is one in every word.









https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FNx8K6JcJ

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

m3ga said:


> How many spelling errors can you make, there is one in every word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and the suspense: "Swiss made since..."
...
... !


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

konax said:


> Have you removed the protective film that was on the bezel?


Did I check my pocket for my keys? I refuse to answer that question. Although I got the film from the crystal and from the back so 2 out of 3 ain't bad, right?


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Nothing to see here that can't already be seen one post above.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Gladster Tracer* is back and on sale for *$40.57* - Miyota 8215 automatic










Gladster also has a 39mm, Quartz Tissot Le Locle homage (L6010G) with sapphire crystal for *$21.95* or *$20.25* on leather Dirt cheap for sapphire!


----------



## Hazy Davy (Jan 22, 2019)

m3ga said:


> How many spelling errors can you make, there is one in every word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Spanish words are correct!


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Gladster Tracer* is back and on sale for *$40.57* - Miyota 8215 automatic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder why the non-pvd tracers seem to have disappeared.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Hazy Davy said:


> The Spanish words are correct!


Sounds great with the rest of the Dutch translation.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone have a guide explaining what settings to use with a Diamond Selector 2 to test watch crystals? I found a seller who responded to my message indicating that the Guanqin they were selling had a Seiko movement and had a Sapphire crystal. The watch showed up and it has a Miyota movement, so I figured I probably better check the crystal too before I open the dispute. I have a Diamond Selector 2 arriving tomorrow, but I'm not exactly sure of the proper way to use it. 

Can someone tell me the proper way to test for a sapphire crystal with the Diamond Selector 2?


----------



## timelux (Jan 21, 2019)

Turn the Diamond Selector on, wait till "LAMP ON READY OK" lights up. Then, turn the "VOLUME" knob until one green LED lights up on the indicator. Then, just touch the tip to the watch crystal. If it's mineral, the indicator may move up one notch, or not at all. If it's sapphire, it will go past green into the yellow LEDs, possibly into the red. Hope that helps!


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

diversification said:


> Can someone tell me the proper way to test for a sapphire crystal with the Diamond Selector 2?


RTFM ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> RTFM ?











Be my guest


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

diversification said:


> Can someone tell me the proper way to test for a sapphire crystal with the Diamond Selector 2?


Appart from @timelux complete and exact instructions, from my experience the diamond tester works much better if you wait for it to be at least at a 17ºC (~63ºF) temperature, typically keep it in a temperate room for a few hours.

Nicolas


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

mougino said:


> Be my guest


LOL


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

timelux said:


> Turn the Diamond Selector on, wait till "LAMP ON READY OK" lights up. Then, turn the "VOLUME" knob until one green LED lights up on the indicator. Then, just touch the tip to the watch crystal. If it's mineral, the indicator may move up one notch, or not at all. If it's sapphire, it will go past green into the yellow LEDs, possibly into the red. Hope that helps!


That helps a lot, thank you!



mougino said:


> diversification said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone tell me the proper way to test for a sapphire crystal with the Diamond Selector 2?
> ...


Thanks for the tip, I'll report back after testing!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Thought I'd share this new finding: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b8dIg4a5

Gotta like the brand name, "Wolf Cub" ^^


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Thought I'd share this new finding: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b8dIg4a5
> 
> Gotta like the brand name, "Wolf Cub" ^^


That's a Big Bold Watch! Looks a lot like the Invicta Reserve Excursion.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Thought I'd share this new finding: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b8dIg4a5
> 
> Gotta like the brand name, "Wolf Cub" ^^


At least they are upfront about the inoperative subdials.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KpkRetro (Feb 1, 2019)

jovame said:


> Just arrived and as promised here are some pics and thoughts on the Carnival 8894G, the one with the fumé (smoky) H. Moser-like dials.
> I ordered the rosegold model with the pinkish-brown (or coffee as they call it) dial, and it took about 18 days to arrive. I paid approx. 66 euros for it (some $ 75).
> 
> First some pics:
> ...


Thanks for the review.

Could you post a link for the seller you purchased from?


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> RTFM ?


I can remember a time when you could only get a helpful response like this in F2.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

mougino said:


> This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really like this watch, any details on where to look into it (or very similar ones) would be appreciated.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

diversification said:


> Really like this watch, any details on where to look into it (or very similar ones) would be appreciated.


Ebay is your friend! If you type "Parnis quartz" in the search bar, this one pops up. Should be available for less than $75. Best offer: https://www.ebay.com/itm/44mm-PARNI...658202?hash=item1a39c9869a:g:5M8AAOSwPa1cjK2N


----------



## Beeercik (Dec 18, 2017)

Looks interesting, what do you guys think?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2019-Men-s-Watch-Cadisen-Fashion-Sports-Quartz-Watch-Grid-Stainless-Steel-Luxury-Mens-Clock-Waterproof/32966880097.html?tt=sns_none&aff_platform=default&cpt=1553013337744&sk=cppZhrGd&aff_trace_key=9118868d9a0749a8b6f42f2fe00acd74-1553013337744-09352-cppZhrGd&terminal_id=fef0dbb375b84ad784a20c82f6e35079


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Why don't they spend just a little bit of time and effort in choosing nice names? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> diversification said:
> 
> 
> > Really like this watch, any details on where to look into it (or very similar ones) would be appreciated.
> ...


Awesome, thank you! Is there anywhere that this one has been reviewed that you're aware of? I just want to make sure it isn't super crappy quality -- I had a bad experience with a Speedy rep from Jason007 that had one of the small dials come off and then just stopped working shortly thereafter. Stuff that's been reviewed on here just makes me feel a bit better.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

KpkRetro said:


> Thanks for the review.
> 
> Could you post a link for the seller you purchased from?


Here you go....
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Car...989.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.14524c4dFMIYIG

Price has gone up slightly since I first ordered it.
Anyway, this hasn't stopped me from ordering the silver green one as well ;-)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Digital Skmei 1418 Barometer Altimeter Compass Thermometer Pedometer watch ~22$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

diversification said:


> Awesome, thank you! Is there anywhere that this one has been reviewed that you're aware of? I just want to make sure it isn't super crappy quality -- I had a bad experience with a Speedy rep from Jason007 that had one of the small dials come off and then just stopped working shortly thereafter. Stuff that's been reviewed on here just makes me feel a bit better.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4641421&p=45492387&viewfull=1#/topics/4641421?page=6
I'm not aware of any Parnis being of "crappy quality" the brand is renown for their good quality...

Nicolas


----------



## KpkRetro (Feb 1, 2019)

jovame said:


> KpkRetro said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the review.
> ...


Thanks for the link. The green dial with the silver case does look tempting. The grey dial also looks great.
Do post some pics when you receive your green dial variant. ?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Beeercik said:


> Looks interesting, what do you guys think?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...&terminal_id=fef0dbb375b84ad784a20c82f6e35079
> 
> View attachment 13989913


Asked for photos. Will get some tomorrow.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

Just 6 bucks with a steel mesh strap lol.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

m3ga said:


> Asked for photos. Will get some tomorrow.


looks nice but alloy case with chrome plating is something that always bugs me...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

m3ga said:


> Asked for photos. Will get some tomorrow.


I have ordered the watch, but after finding another seller stating the case was alloy I canceled my order.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> I have ordered the watch, but after finding another seller stating the case was alloy I canceled my order.


I don't expect it to be better for this price

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

Bought this quartz off AliEx for £12. Movement seems good quality - hands don't jump about when setting and there's no play in the hands while wearing. Second hand hits the markers too but that's probably good luck. The 12, 2, 4, 6 and 8 batons are slightly raised - not just printed on the dial.





















https://www.aliexpress.com/item/REW...166.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.61db4c4dVZuZI1

Does anyone know of any automatics (or other quartzes) which are similar to this? (i.e. gold case, silver face with black hands) I like the style as it's reminiscient of 1970s Sekondas but I don't see many watches of that style now.

Thanks.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Fngeen Gray. Very nice sunburst dial with Omega like hands. Surprisingly nice "genuine leather" strap with chemical smell<|, at the el cheepo price (about $14):-!. 

Watch looks a lot better than it costs. My new low cost favorite automatic brand:-d. The Tongji seems to wind easily as well.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dw1987uk said:


> Does anyone know of any automatics (or other quartzes) which are similar to this? (i.e. gold case, silver face with black hands) I like the style as it's reminiscient of 1970s Sekondas but I don't see many watches of that style now.
> 
> Thanks.


On AliX, or you are open to vintage watches from eBay as well?

AliExpress watch matching your criteria (quartz): https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bmrcNtY5


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ronkatct said:


> Fngeen Gray. Very nice sunburst dial with Omega like hands. Surprisingly nice "genuine leather" strap with chemical smell<|, at the el cheepo price (about $14):-!.
> 
> Watch looks a lot better than it costs. My new low cost favorite automatic brand:-d. The Tongji seems to wind easily as well.


Dial looks fn blak, not fn geen...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

ronkatct said:


> Fngeen Gray. Very nice sunburst dial with Omega like hands. Surprisingly nice "genuine leather" strap with chemical smell<|, at the el cheepo price (about $14):-!.
> 
> Watch looks a lot better than it costs. My new low cost favorite automatic brand:-d. The Tongji seems to wind easily as well.


Shame for the crappy logo as it does seem nice. Do you have a link? I can always try to remove the logo.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This Fngeen dresser ain't bad for under $15! The dial and indices look quite impressive IRL. The bracelet was such junk I immediately took it off and threw it away. Put it on a tuxedo NATO for now, but I bet it would look good on a gray, alligator-print leather strap.

EDIT: Jinx, ronkatct!


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

It always boggles my mind how there's probably 100,000+ different cheap watches from China. It seems like such an incredible waste of resources lol


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

Still absolutely love my San Martin bronze Flieger. It definitely scratches the Archimede itch for me.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Straps arrived this morning right before i left for work.
Quality seems to be the same as my previous ones:


----------



## SteevoLS (Jul 17, 2015)

cuica said:


> Straps arrived this morning right before i left for work.
> Quality seems to be the same as my previous ones:


When did you find these?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

SteevoLS said:


> When did you find these?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Here's my post from a week ago:



cuica said:


> If you're interested, this seller has other colors in 20mm at a nicer price (with shop discount they cost 11,28€). Just make sure you PM him first because the color selection is not available on his sale advert:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/French-Force-Parachute-Bag-Elastic-Nylon-Strap-Male-Nylon-Nato-Military-watchband-20mm-21mm-22mm/32973104861.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dmd7oDg


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Egiziano homage:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There's an AliExpress anniversary sale in 6 days, let's share the good deals!

Currently in my basket: (not sure I won't remove 1 or 2)









Forsining World Map, 65,50€ on sale, http://s.aliexpress.com/ErimYJZz









San Martin 62MAS, 170,64€ on sale, https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/l187vf3









Merkur 6105, 147,35€ on sale, https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/7J4lbZf









Lego Watch, 2,18€ on sale, https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cAQp3o6z

The price of the Merkur seems insane for an NH35 domed sapphire and ceramic bezel (!)

Nicolas


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have the Merkur and love it, the quality is amazing as well as the spec. It's been even cheaper (I think I paid £120 as a pre-order on ebay) but it's worth a lot more!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm torn between the 62MAS homage and the 6105 homage, both are mythical watches, but I already own a Seiko New Turtle whose case is very close to the 6105, also I've been going towards smaller watches recently and the 62MAS' 40mm appeals a little more to me. A last concern about the 62MAS is that product description says starting 2019 only 12'o clock is lumed (!) I have asked the seller for lume picture, we'll see.

Any thoughts in favoring one over the other?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Only the bezel pip at 12 is lumed, surely, the markers on the dial all are.

I keep meaning to buy a 62MAS but it's never top of the list when it comes to getting the wallet out. I think there is a 38 or 39mm version from one of these brands, that would be more appealing to me personally. It also seems to always be a little overpriced compared to the Merkur and the San Martin Tiger Sharks, for example. Not prohibitively expensive obviously, but not the absolute killer deal that the others are. It's not just the $30 or whatever, it's that I always stay happy knowing what a killer deal the watch was, if that makes sense.

The 6105 is fantastic value and sufficiently different from my gold turtle to justify both IMO, but that said, the 6105 gets all the wrist time because of the domed AR sapphire and ceramic bezel - it's just a better specced and better made watch, for little more than half the price of the turtle. I wouldn't have bought the turtle if I already had the 6105, but I'm glad I didn't let the turtle stop me from buying the 6105 second.

I think Merkur is better value than San Martin, they seem to be discounted more deeply, and that's a good price for the 6105. I always feel that my 6105 looks more expensive than any of my other watches, including a couple of SARBs. If it were a western micro it would cost $400 easily. I can't recommend it highly enough.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm torn between the 62MAS homage and the 6105 homage, both are mythical watches, but I already own a Seiko New Turtle whose case is very close to the 6105, also I've been going towards smaller watches recently and the 62MAS' 40mm appeals a little more to me. A last concern about the 62MAS is that product description says starting 2019 only 12'o clock is lumed (!) I have asked the seller for lume picture, we'll see.
> 
> Any thoughts in favoring one over the other?


Of the watches in your up-coming sale basket in the previous thread you just have to, need to get the Lego watch!!! :-!

The Vasco Da Gama looks interesting, but apart from the novelty value, not sure it would get a lot of wrist time from me though. :think:

The 6105 is the one that really hits the spot for me though at the price it is too good to pass up IMHO. |>

OK, I will go back to sleep now. 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm torn between the 62MAS homage and the 6105 homage, both are mythical watches, but I already own a Seiko New Turtle whose case is very close to the 6105, also I've been going towards smaller watches recently and the 62MAS' 40mm appeals a little more to me. A last concern about the 62MAS is that product description says starting 2019 only 12'o clock is lumed (!) I have asked the seller for lume picture, we'll see.
> 
> Any thoughts in favoring one over the other?


Firstly, I agree with ObiWon, you MUST buy the Lego watch. But you must also definitely buy the 62MAS. It's one I've been looking at for a while. I love the deep silver/grey sunburst dial. You can still buy the fully lumed bezel version from various websites, plus on eBay stores. If you go here HEIMDALLR WATCHES SHOP you'll find several versions of the watch including with branding or a sterile dial, mineral or sapphire crystal, and fully lumed bezel or lume pip. Payment is by PayPal so you've also got a level of buyer protection there.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Only the bezel pip at 12 is lumed, surely, the markers on the dial all are.


You are absolutely right  the seller just sent me this:


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Holuns chronograph W23100 stainless steel+sapphire for ~25$ ???


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's what's currently in my basket:

Nakzen SS7002G
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/V4xkDIt

Carnival 8894G
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kQ4ffvf

San Martin SSD04
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bKxkkxyl

Cadisen C8097M (the gold one, as I already have the white)
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cBgbXbTT









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's what's currently in my basket:
> 
> Nakzen SS7002G
> 
> ...


I like your choices, all of them from a movement standpoint, but although I would love to get an affordable watch with the Hi-Beat Miyota movement, the designs don't do it for me! Don't like the Roman Numerals on the Nakzen and I can't get past the Diamond on the Cadisen :-s

And Yes I know I need to be sent somewhere for suitable treatment :-! o|

On a practical note all four, assuming you push the boat out and get the lot, are an incredible collection of watches for a silly price!

All I need to do is get over my design hang-ups :roll:

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I like your choices, all of them from a movement standpoint, but although I would love to get an affordable watch with the Hi-Beat Miyota movement, the designs don't do it for me! Don't like the Roman Numerals on the Nakzen and I can't get past the Diamond on the Cadisen :-s
> 
> And Yes I know I need to be sent somewhere for suitable treatment :-! o|
> 
> ...


When you're wearing the Cadisen, you don't really notice the diamond so much. Due to it being so small and having the metal surrounding it.

You should definitely get one, when the price goes down. If you decide you still don't like it. You can always sell it on. It's a beautiful watch and an absolute bargain.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aaand the last one from my group of four. Cheap watch is, well, cheap. But you've got to understand how long I've been looking for this specific configuration: president style, two-tone, black dial, indices without jewels, and the big day at 12. Still didn't get it exactly, but I'll make do.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my first Gladster. It is nice than i expected.


























Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Glad to hear that!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Cool looking!
@m3ga how much did you pay for it? I see it's on sale in 5 days at €34,35 ($38.89) on https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cHnQKmnr


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Cool looking!
> @m3ga how much did you pay for it? I see it's on sale in 5 days at €34,35 ($38.89) on https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cHnQKmnr


36 

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

milligan said:


> Has anyone been able to find a beads of rice DOXA style stainless steel watchband on Ali express?
> I have searched and searched


Best one I found so far:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/CCk0gDj


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

I think I will get the Junghans-like Binger, it will be around 68€ during the sale with bracelet.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cNDqYvu9

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm wanting to buy this one, but they seem to be out of the black and silver.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> I'm wanting to buy this one, but they seem to be out of the black and silver.


There are usually different sellers with different stocks. You can do a search by image in the AliExpress app. Btw do you have a link? I searched on 'Gladster' but didn't seem to find this model.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> I'm wanting to buy this one, but they seem to be out of the black and silver.


This one?
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5VV2v3lh










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

he's right, there are multiple listings for this watch (sometimes with wrong preview image) but the plain steel version has been out of stock for a long time.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lux...798.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5da84c4dd5s1nB










Automatic watch, screw on drill lug and now offer for less than $26 with shipping included


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

I realize this thread is titled "Best of Ali-Xpress" but is there a reason people aren't buying on eBay? I hadn't really bothered to look for the Guanqin anywhere besides Ali but I'm in the midst of a dispute and it's pretty clear that Ali prefers to help the seller more than they do the buyer. I think eBay is much more buyer friendly and a quick search actually revealed that I could've bought the watch right off of eBay from one of 5 different sellers, and it is actually a bit cheaper on there. 

With eBay's much superior customer service, can someone explain why it isn't really talked about on here? I must be missing something.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

These sort of watches are usually cheaper with a better selection on Ali, but not always, I always check ebay as well.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

diversification said:


> I realize this thread is titled "Best of Ali-Xpress" but is there a reason people aren't buying on eBay? I hadn't really bothered to look for the Guanqin anywhere besides Ali but I'm in the midst of a dispute and it's pretty clear that Ali prefers to help the seller more than they do the buyer. I think eBay is much more buyer friendly and a quick search actually revealed that I could've bought the watch right off of eBay from one of 5 different sellers, and it is actually a bit cheaper on there.
> 
> With eBay's much superior customer service, can someone explain why it isn't really talked about on here? I must be missing something.


I had multiple disputes and with good enough evidence i won all of them so that is not my experience.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Triton9 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lux...798.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5da84c4dd5s1nB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought an Ochstin watch over a year ago and so far I have been very happy with it.








I paid a bit more money for mine but it does have a Miyota movement but they have either changed the Rotor or put a sticker on it?








You have to love the marketing speak they use, this was the paper that came with the watch, mine was just in a strong bag and bubble wrap, which was fine for the £30.64 I paid. :-!









This was a good buy for me, but I have never bought one with the movements they use in other automatic watches, all I will say is the Miyota in mine is pretty good. I see they still sell this watch I bought, but for a lot more money.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lux...798.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5da84c4dd5s1nB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really not a bad price, since this one seems to have a 2813 style movement (DG2813/NN2813/SB11), and not a Tongji. That blue dial is pretty.


----------



## Lambreaux (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, i am looking for a Explorer II homage not to expensive, arround 50 euros. Any options? Thanks and best regards


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Lambreaux said:


> Hi, i am looking for a Explorer II homage not to expensive, arround 50 euros. Any options? Thanks and best regards


€ 50,31 20%OFF | PETER LEE Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watch Classic Dial 42mm Full Steel Watch Men Waterproof Male Clock Business Fashion 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bK8JCk8o

They say it is the same factory as the old bagelsports. I've had mine for years and its still fine.

Expect to exchange the bracelet because mine was rubbish. I think this watch belongs more on a nylon or rubber strap anyway.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Triton9 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Lux...798.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5da84c4dd5s1nB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I've been looking for a nice blue sunburst dial since I sold the Cadisen. This one's gone in the cart. I also do love the chinglish descriptions in the listings, but this one is next level... Sad story is, I often do fondle them admiringly!!


----------



## Lambreaux (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks!
Yes, i like the oyster bracelet a lot, but I already have a camel nato waiting for this.


----------



## Lambreaux (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks!
Yes, i like the oyster bracelet a lot, but I already have a camel nato waiting for this.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with this Nomos style Carnival?

How is the quality, is it really stainless steel and sapphire? Also curious abot what movement is in there.

€ 58,41 50%OFF | Carnival Automatic Watch Men Mechanical Watche 30M Waterproof Wristwatches Military Sapphire Crystal Mens Clock erkek kol saati
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bgymqyG0










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I received this MN strap this week

€ 12,84 32%OFF | Elastic Nylon watch bracelet Nylon watchband perlon military watch strap 20 21 22mm for 60's Parachute Bag of French Force band
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YkMXAwk

I had to get used to it but its extremely comfartable so much even that you dont even notice you are wearing a watch! Quality is quite good as well and the hardware is nice.

Makes me consider getting an original one...

At the same time I ordered a thick plain black strap from the same seller. Again excellent quality!

Some pictures. (please note that this is a 20mm strap on a 19mm lug width watch so the fit is not perfect in the pictures)









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Have you ever tried Tpw brand ? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dro...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.263.777d3c00tL7hxK

or this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.39a93c00gBpQKd


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

manchette said:


> Have you ever tried Tpw brand ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Dro...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.263.777d3c00tL7hxK
> 
> or this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.260.39a93c00gBpQKd


The first is very overpriced for an alloy no-brand quartz - about 400% what it should cost, IMO! The second is at least cheaper.

One thing to watch out for is the very short hands...I read here that it means it is a very low grade movement that doesn't have the torque for hands that would fit the dial, so I would expect reliability to be a major issue. I would avoid these, there are much better field watches available, for example the Lorus full-face lume for half the cost of the first watch above.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Thanks for the link. I've been looking for a nice blue sunburst dial since I sold the Cadisen. This one's gone in the cart. I also do love the chinglish descriptions in the listings, but this one is next level... Sad story is, I often do fondle them admiringly!!
> 
> View attachment 14005851


This made me laugh too. I'm sure we're all guilty of doing this, at one time or another 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this Nomos style Carnival?
> 
> How is the quality, is it really stainless steel and sapphire? Also curious abot what movement is in there.
> 
> ...


I ordered it last year, and it made a positive impression. I don't have it with me, currently (it's in storage in a different country from where I am now), and I didn't use it all that much, but I'm pretty sure it was stainless steel, and I wouldn't be surprised if it were sapphire. It felt like a good quality watch, especially for the price. If the homage aspect is important to you, keep in mind that while the dial looks similar to a Nomos, the case is decidedly different, as you can see from the AliEx photos.

Overall, for me, I ultimately didn't like the styling and size (would be better at 38mm instead of the 40 that I remember it being), but, again, I remember the quality being very good for the price.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Overall, for me, I ultimately didn't like the styling and size (would be better at 38mm instead of the 40 that I remember it being), but, again, I remember the quality being very good for the price.


Just curious if you happen to have any thoughts on a better Nomos homage under let's say $75 that you'd recommend. Quartz movement is obviously preferable if the only other option is a crappy Automatic in this price range.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> I ordered it last year, and it made a positive impression. I don't have it with me, currently (it's in storage in a different country from where I am now), and I didn't use it all that much, but I'm pretty sure it was stainless steel, and I wouldn't be surprised if it were sapphire. It felt like a good quality watch, especially for the price. If the homage aspect is important to you, keep in mind that while the dial looks similar to a Nomos, the case is decidedly different, as you can see from the AliEx photos.
> 
> Overall, for me, I ultimately didn't like the styling and size (would be better at 38mm instead of the 40 that I remember it being), but, again, I remember the quality being very good for the price.


Thanks. I dont mid the fact that the case is not a 1:1 copy actually but it is good to know about the size. The listing says the dial size is 38mm and initially I thought this was a mistake since nornally you would list the case size...appearently not 38mm visible dial plus some case width would probably be more like 40mm as you say...

I think for my taste that would be a bit big for an "all dial" kind of watch like this.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> there are much better field watches available, for example the Lorus full-face lume for half the cost of the first watch above.


Link please?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

diversification said:


> Just curious if you happen to have any thoughts on a better Nomos homage under let's say $75 that you'd recommend. Quartz movement is obviously preferable if the only other option is a crappy Automatic in this price range.


So glad you asked, because indeed I do have some thoughts! I think you may be better served by either a Rider or Rodina that is on sale at seagullwatchstore.com.

Black Rider (which itself is a cool nickname) on sale for $60 USD: New M002 Automatic Wrist Rider Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic Black Dial Bauhaus Style Watch

White Rodina on sale for $99.99 USD: Rodina Watch Bauhaus Watch automatic Small Second Hand Date R005 R005GB ST17 ST1731 SEAGULL WATCH

The dimensions on both are smaller than the Carnival, and the size and case shape are truer to the Nomos (as well as to its original predecessors from decades ago).

Advertised sapphire crystal on each. Seagull ST1701 movement (hand winds, but does not hack). I don't really know this movement all that well, but I think it's a pretty good one. Perhaps other can comment.

In fact, I bought the Black Rider, given I prefer its form factor . . . and I can't resist a bargain! It has has good reviews. Note that one WUS member (thetimelord, as I recall) bought it at the same time as I did, and actually had problems with hers (which you can read about), but given the other, positive reviews I've read about the Black Rider, I think her experience is probably the exception, and not the rule.

My brother (also a watch enthusiast) received shipment of my Black Rider and has been holding it for me, and he was positively impressed. The very minor negative comment he had was that the rotor was a little loud (but not too loud). Also, the initial accuracy check (taken over 11 days) was +20 seconds/day, which is more than I find acceptable, but presumably can be regulated easily enough. I haven't yet seen the watch in person, unfortunately, so I can't provide any first-hand impressions. From what I've read about both the Rider and Rodina Nomos homages, they're good value purchases.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Link please?


ED209 is referring to the Lorus RXF41AX7 field watch, with the all Lumibrite dial. It seems to have (or be developing) a bit of a cult following.

Extensive WUS review and discussion here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/revi...-dial-compared-lorus-rxd425l8-ti-4915193.html


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Look at this guys. Looks pretty awesome to me!

I have not seen anything like it around yet. The finishing looks top notch in the pictures...

There's a bright blue one too!

€ 130,30 | 1036 316 Stainless steel NH35A Japan automatic movement 20ATM men dive watches 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/IDRumwc









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> So glad you asked, because indeed I do have some thoughts! I think you may be better served by either a Rider or Rodina that is on sale at seagullwatchstore.com.
> 
> Black Rider (which itself is a cool nickname) on sale for $60 USD: New M002 Automatic Wrist Rider Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic Black Dial Bauhaus Style Watch
> 
> ...


I agree. I have the Rodina myself, and I love it. Managed to pick one up on eBay a while back for about £75 or £80 I think it was.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Quint1980 said:


> Look at this guys. Looks pretty awesome to me!
> 
> I have not seen anything like it around yet. The finishing looks top notch in the pictures...
> 
> ...


That's neat. Their whole offering looks pretty decent. I wonder if it's another Sharkey/Heimdallr/Fifty Four/Himq/whatever offshoot.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Look at this guys. Looks pretty awesome to me!
> 
> I have not seen anything like it around yet. The finishing looks top notch in the pictures...
> 
> ...


Looks terrific. And as konax says, all of their offerings look very interesting. This particular model looks like it's a Squale 50 Atmos homage.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks terrific. And as konax says, all of their offerings look very interesting. This particular model looks like it's a Squale 50 Atmos homage.


Yes definitely 50 atmos inspired. This case is much simpler in design though the dial and hands are almost identical.

I am having a hard time resisting this one... comon guys talk me out of it! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm quite certain I have seen this diver advertised wholesale on Alibaba some time ago. It stood out because of the specs and Squale styling.

The FFF style diver is also on Alibaba. It is also sold on eBay by Ticino. I compared it side by side in photographs with the Helson FFF homage and it looks damn near identical.

Perhaps you can do an image search and get some reviews. 

For what it's worth, I have a Ticino Depthmaster (vintage Seamaster 300 homage) and it's a fantastic little beater.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This looks like a bit of a bargain.

£50.62 53%OFF | Corgeut 17 Jewels Mechanical Hand Winding Watch Seagull 3600 Movement 6497 Fashion Leather Sport Luminous Man Luxury Brand Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TEdGwuv









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I agree. I have the Rodina myself, and I love it. Managed to pick one up on eBay a while back for about £75 or £80 I think it was.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


@No1VIPER,
I am looking forward for Rodina (Black rider). Just one thing is bothering me, dial and the hand both are black. How's the visibility in real life?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> @No1VIPER,
> I am looking forward for Rodina (Black rider). Just one thing is bothering me, dial and the hand both are black. How's the visibility in real life?


I don't know. I have the white dial version, sorry.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> @No1VIPER,
> I am looking forward for Rodina (Black rider). Just one thing is bothering me, dial and the hand both are black. How's the visibility in real life?


Re the Black Rider: Actually, the dial is black, but the hands are silver. There are some bad photos on the web site that make it look like the hands are black, but they are in fact silver.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Quint1980 said:


> I am having a hard time resisting this one... comon guys talk me out of it!


Nope, I want one too  However I'm gonna wait for a while and see if the prices go up or down and what is the feedback from fresh buyers.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

This just got delivered by the friendly postie.

Pleasing weight to it, alloy case with a shiny black finish. 20mm lug width and the black band is quite supple. It says 'genuine leather' but I doubt that. Feels kinda rubbery.

I bought it a few weeks back when someone was asking about cheap domed watches. I was tempted by the high done on this one and thought I'd try it the brand. The domed effect is more on the sides, is quite flat on the top but the overall effect is still quite good.

I've also taken a shot alongside my Bambino to give an indication of size.

Overall, for £12 I think it's a good buy if you like the style, as long as you bear in mind that it does wear quite large since it is all dial.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

konax said:


> Nope, I want one too  However I'm gonna wait for a while and see if the prices go up or down and what is the feedback from fresh buyers.


You mean fresh buyers such as Quint1980 (the very person who was asking you to talk him out of the purchase)?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> You mean fresh buyers such as Quint1980 (the very person who was asking you to talk him out of the purchase)?


No, the ones at aliexpress who will provide some feedback in the comments there. I suggest Quint1980 to do the same.


----------



## tockandroll (Oct 13, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> This looks like a bit of a bargain.
> 
> £50.62 53%OFF | Corgeut 17 Jewels Mechanical Hand Winding Watch Seagull 3600 Movement 6497 Fashion Leather Sport Luminous Man Luxury Brand Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TEdGwuv
> ...


I like the big crown on that one, hate the subdial. Do they have sterile A dial, or better yet, sterile B?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tockandroll said:


> I like the big crown on that one, hate the subdial. Do they have sterile A dial, or better yet, sterile B?


Not that I can find. Especially if you want the big onion crown, and this hand wind movement. A lot of them seem to be 47mm as well, which I personally think is way to big.

Here's a few alternatives though:

£42.28 | Corgeut Luxury 43mm black sterile dial luminous hands hand winding movement men's watch Z5
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cnElbimz

£73.02 | 42mm Corgeut Sapphire Black Dial Japan 821A Miyota Automatic Watch dial white mark mens luminous hand watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cDKN0WWd

£108.65 7%OFF | japan automatic mvt Flieger Pilot WristWatch Mens Heated Blue Sapphire B-Uhr Chronograph 300M WR
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/xCKsMEd

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusaf (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello my friends!
I live in Brazil and I have a blog about importation from china, because it's very common here.
I'm looking for some information on good watches recommendations and what to expect when buying a watch from China. What to look for when buying a watch, a price range that I could get good watches, or if they are any near quality-wise to brand watches, like Tommy, diesel, etc.

I don't really know a lot about watches, so this is my research. I'd love to hear from you guys. Any info or links is appreciated. Feel free to send me PM as well. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## marcusaf (Mar 26, 2019)

Hello my friends!
I live in Brazil and I have a blog about importation from china, because it's very common here.
I'm looking for some information on good watches recommendations and what to expect when buying a watch from China. What to look for when buying a watch, a price range that I could get good watches, or if they are any near quality-wise to brand watches, like Tommy, diesel, etc.

I don't really know a lot about watches, so this is my research. I'd love to hear from you guys. Any info or links is appreciated. Feel free to send me PM as well. 
Thanks a lot!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Those Nibosi look good on their Photoshop renders but not sure IRL...

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/U5RV4ch


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

@ED209

Hello,
Thank you for the short hand tip, did not know that, this is very interesting indeed to remember.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

marcusaf said:


> Hello my friends!
> I live in Brazil and I have a blog about importation from china, because it's very common here.
> I'm looking for some information on good watches recommendations and what to expect when buying a watch from China. What to look for when buying a watch, a price range that I could get good watches, or if they are any near quality-wise to brand watches, like Tommy, diesel, etc.
> 
> ...


This is a huge subject, you could basically read this thread for hours. Here are a few sentences from me:

I guess you aren't a 'watch guy' because the fashion brands you name wouldn't be thought of as quality watches around here. As you might expect though, they are made in China and you can easily buy watches from the same OEMs without the brand label, of the same quality but much more cheaply.

Quartz or automatic, I think a watch for a non-collector should be made of steel (not alloy) and have a sapphire glass as a minimum spec. This means $50 and up, typically. Chinese movements such as the DG13 are fine in my opinion but many prefer a minimum of Miyota 8215 or (my favourite) Seiko NH35 - this is the same movement in Seikos up to $500. So now it's $100+ for the watch, mostly, there are exceptions. The best movements you are likely to buy on Ali are Miyota 9215 or a 'Swiss' ETA, in a $250+ watch most likely.

Good digital brands - SKMEI, Sanda.
Good quartz brands - Carnival, Cadisen, Quanqin
I'd say these are the equivalent of the fashion brand watches

Basic autos - usually direct homages of luxury watches, with adequate finishing but generally bad lume and water resistance - Parnis/Corgeut/Debert
Dressy autos - Cadisen, Guanqin
Great autos - San Martin/Merkur/LJM/Sharkey - these have everything I want tbh; sapphire, ceramic, excellent lume, great finishing.

These are two stand out deals:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...amic-Bezel-Relojes/4505060_1000006977466.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/610...s-Turtle-Vintage-Diver-Watch/32965721201.html

If you walked into a mall, or bought from a Western microbrand they would charge three or four times what you are paying here.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my new watch box today. The second one of these I have now. I'd definitely recommended them.

£19.50 36%OFF | 2019 High Quality 10 Grids Wooden Watch Box Jewelry Display Storage Holder Organizer Watch Case Jewelry Dispay Watch Box
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bbucW6a9









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my new watch box today. The second one of these I have now. I'd definitely recommended them.
> 
> £19.50 36%OFF | 2019 High Quality 10 Grids Wooden Watch Box Jewelry Display Storage Holder Organizer Watch Case Jewelry Dispay Watch Box
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bbucW6a9
> ...


Very nice box! And nice collection!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my new watch box today. The second one of these I have now. I'd definitely recommended them.
> 
> £19.50 36%OFF | 2019 High Quality 10 Grids Wooden Watch Box Jewelry Display Storage Holder Organizer Watch Case Jewelry Dispay Watch Box
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bbucW6a9
> ...


Very nice box! And nice collection!

Which one is the Nomos style?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Very nice box! And nice collection!
> 
> Which one is the Nomos style?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


If you mean the Nomos Tangente style one. It's the top middle on the first picture. But then I've got two Nomos Lambda style ones as well. Bottom right first picture, and the second one in on the top row of the second picture.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> If you mean the Nomos Tangente style one. It's the top middle on the first picture. But then I've got two Nomos Lambda style ones as well. Bottom right first picture, and the second one in on the top row of the second picture.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Ah yes sorry, the tangente. I was so focussed on that one because I want something like it but affordable and preferably under 40mm.

Im looking at the seagull and rodina now.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Very nice box! And nice collection!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Nice. How long did it take you to set them all to the right time??;-);-)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Nice. How long did it take you to set them all to the right time??;-);-)


That wasn't too bad, as I just set them when I get them. The bit that takes a while is winding them all. I do it every morning. Luckily some of them are quartz though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

You wind all your watches every morning? Man, that is some dedication :-! I can't be bothered to wind one single watch if I don't have to these days


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Quint1980 said:


> Ah yes sorry, the tangente. I was so focussed on that one because I want something like it but affordable and preferably under 40mm.
> 
> Im looking at the seagull and rodina now.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Did you post above about wanting a smaller one, even if quartz? I can't find it on AEx at the moment, but I have the 38mm quartz one, and it's reasonable for <$20. I got it to see if I'd like the Sea Gull auto.










Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## marcusaf (Mar 26, 2019)

Hey @ED209 Thanks a lot for this man!
Thats great and helpful information! I'll certainly used it on my blog!
You guessed right, I'm not a Watch guy, I have only two and I think they are quartz, it's a Seiko and a Guess.
So for a good budget watch should be around $50?
Is there any particularly opinion on why for a starter should go for a steel watch? 
When you say steel, are you referring to the bracelets too? Or they can be leather and it's fine?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

marcusaf said:


> Hey @ED209 Thanks a lot for this man!
> Thats great and helpful information! I'll certainly used it on my blog!
> You guessed right, I'm not a Watch guy, I have only two and I think they are quartz, it's a Seiko and a Guess.
> So for a good budget watch should be around $50?
> ...


On Ali, you can buy a watch for nothing, like $3...but it will be like a toy, and a lottery how long it lasts.
So you move up to $20, and this buys you an alloy case. Alloy is cheaper because it's easier to work, you need less machinery. Often the case will be moulded, which limits the possible shapes and can result in moulding lines, and the only real option to finish is to polish it all over and plate with chrome. But this chrome will scratch easily and eventually wear off.

If you have a steel case, then some parts can be brushed, or bead-blasted, as well as polished. You can have crisper edges or interesting design details because it's a harder material. It will basically last forever even if worn daily, if you want to get rid of scratches you can easily brush the finish yourself and make it look new again. And if you have a sapphire crystal then that is practically impossible to scratch. If you are only going to own one or two watches then it makes much more sense to stick to durable ones.

As far as reliability, you first think about the movement. For a quartz, any 'Japan movt' will be good (usually a Miyota), unknown unspecified movements can be good but can be unreliable - and if the manufacturer is saving pennies on the movement, what other corners are they cutting? For an auto, the lowest grade 'tonji' movement should be avoided - this is a modified old handwinding movement with a thick clunky auto winder attached to it, the rotor is not enough to keep the watch wound. Instead spend $20-$30+ for watch with a DG2813 or similar branded Chinese movement - my experience of these are that they fine, reliable, and they have hacking and handwinding - found in cheaper Parnis etc, up to $70 maybe.

The DG is based on/clone of the Miyota 8215 movement, which is made by Citizen, people say it's more reliable (it's probably true) but you lose hacking. Maybe $100 is a top price for such a watch, eg Corgeut Black Bay, a pretty nice watch with a good bracelet and sapphire. People don't especially like Miyota 8215 because the second hand can stutter

Above that and you can get a NH35, made by Seiko, used by hundreds of brands in thousands of watches up to say $600. You can buy replacement movements for $20. They are common because they are reliable, accurate, tough, and hack and handwind. Because they are so common, there are hundred of mod parts available so you can customise your watch with a little care.

This is why I say the minimum a non-watch guy should spend is the $120 or whatever, to get a steel cased, sapphire and NH35 watch, with good lume and great finishing (eg the ones I linked above). There are some great watches for less, right down to $30. But maybe those are more suited to filling gaps in a collection and occasional wear, more than everyday wear.

When I say steel, I mean the case only, the bracelet/strap can be whatever material you like it's entirely due to preference. Everyone here has drawers full of straps that they change around based on mood and occasion. There are excellent silicone straps on Ali from $1 up, and good leather straps from say $10 up. That said, if you have the choice and a watch's bracelet is decent it is always better to buy the watch with the bracelet and then swap it for a leather/rubber/whatever strap, then to buy it on leather/rubber and try to find a bracelet later. It's much cheaper this way, and you will have the bracelet that fits the case perfectly. Very cheap watches, up to and maybe including Parnis, do not have decent bracelets that are worth owning IMO. Or at least not worth paying more than a couple of dollars to get the version with the bracelet.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

.duplicate.

But I forget to say under reliability; water resistance. This is product of design, and competence and care in assembly. If the person assembling doesn't know or care what they are doing, the watches they make have a good chance of being leaky even if they are supposed to be waterproof. This means that cheaper watches will die if they get wet. Parnises are sold as 30m WR, which means they should cope with everyday use but not intentionally getting wet. The $120+ watches should be reliable for swimming with.


----------



## marcusaf (Mar 26, 2019)

ED209 said:


> On Ali, you can buy a watch for nothing, like $3...but it will be like a toy, and a lottery how long it lasts.
> So you move up to $20, and this buys you an alloy case. Alloy is cheaper because it's easier to work, you need less machinery. Often the case will be moulded, which limits the possible shapes and can result in moulding lines, and the only real option to finish is to polish it all over and plate with chrome. But this chrome will scratch easily and eventually wear off.
> 
> If you have a steel case, then some parts can be brushed, or bead-blasted, as well as polished. You can have crisper edges or interesting design details because it's a harder material. It will basically last forever even if worn daily, if you want to get rid of scratches you can easily brush the finish yourself and make it look new again. And if you have a sapphire crystal then that is practically impossible to scratch. If you are only going to own one or two watches then it makes much more sense to stick to durable ones.
> ...


THANK YOU WATCH-GOD!
Hey man, I really appreciate your help! That's very clear and I'm a lot more confident to write about this subject, both posts were really helpful and I believe you helped a lot of people with this. Thanks a lot!
Have a great day!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gentle reminder that the Ali sale starts in 30mn 

I'm weak so I'll go with both the San Martin 62MAS and the Merkur 6105 

[edit] Done!  do not forget the code LUCKY9 for an additional -$10 ! That pushed the 6105 down at €130!

Nicolas


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> Gentle reminder that the Ali sale starts in 30mn
> 
> I'm weak so I'll go with both the San Martin 62MAS and the Merkur 6105
> 
> ...


Fantastic. I'm sure we're all expecting a detailed review of the Lego watch... Everything is awesome!!


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That wasn't too bad, as I just set them when I get them. The bit that takes a while is winding them all. I do it every morning. Luckily some of them are quartz though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Wow. That is some serious dedication. I do suppose there is some affectionate fondling accompanying the procedure!!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Gentle reminder that the Ali sale starts in 30mn
> 
> I'm weak so I'll go with both the San Martin 62MAS and the Merkur 6105
> 
> ...


Add the Tiger Sharks to that!

The Merkur 6105 is just an amazing watch and this is its rock bottom price.

I'm finally pushing the button on a 62MAS (going without logo myself, the printed San Martin in plain font is a bit boring to me, although I think I've only seen renders so it probably looks better in real life)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Add the Tiger Sharks to that!
> 
> The Merkur 6105 is just an amazing watch and this is its rock bottom price.
> 
> I'm finally pushing the button on a 62MAS (going without logo myself, the printed San Martin in plain font is a bit boring to me, although I think I've only seen renders so it probably looks better in real life)


Gentlemen (mougino, ED209), we are all looking forward to your mini-reviews with great anticipation.

Bring on the San Martin and Merkur (and Lego!) watch reports!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Shopback Australia is paying 20% cashback on AliExpress, up from 5%. 

Search for more details on Ozbargain.

Ends midnight AEDT.

Be sure to empty your cart before clicking through Shopback.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I'm finally pushing the button on a 62MAS (going without logo myself, the printed San Martin in plain font is a bit boring to me, although I think I've only seen renders so it probably looks better in real life)


Seller told me he still has a few "LJM" logo left with full lumed bezel and to specify it in the order message.. which I did


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> Fantastic. I'm sure we're all expecting a detailed review of the Lego watch... Everything is awesome!!


Yeah well the Lego Movie 2 is _NOT_ awesome >_< one of the rare movies that made me leave the room before the end(!)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Gentle reminder that the Ali sale starts in 30mn
> 
> I'm weak so I'll go with both the San Martin 62MAS and the Merkur 6105
> 
> ...


I received a MN style strap from that seller yesterday. I received it nine days which is absolutely unheard of to Australia via AliExpress. Normally takes 3 weeks.

It's very comfortable and I can see why there is hype around this design.

Problem is, I ordered a 20mm but it is clearly 21mm.

I will order again, but specify a 20mm or it'll be an issue...

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Someone was asking about a watch like this Carnival. Depending on the movement, it looks like a pretty good price.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Seller told me he still has a few "LJM" logo left with full lumed bezel and to specify it in the order message.. which I did


Nice! I like the LJM logo much better


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> I received a MN style strap from that seller yesterday. I received it nine days which is absolutely unheard of to Australia via AliExpress. Normally takes 3 weeks.
> 
> It's very comfortable and I can see why there is hype around this design.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I will message the seller.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

How do:

-Corgeut
-Merkur
-Sharkey
-San Martin

Compare to Orient Mako (US$130) and Seiko SKX00x (US$200) in terms of quality and value?

I see a lot of reviews they're very positive, but not seeing many comparisons.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ED209 said:


> I think Merkur is better value than San Martin, they seem to be discounted more deeply, and that's a good price for the 6105. I always feel that my 6105 looks more expensive than any of my other watches, including a couple of SARBs. If it were a western micro it would cost $400 easily. I can't recommend it highly enough.


These brands are evolving, every time I rave bout Merkur there are always people disagreeing because they have one of the older generation which indeed is lesser specced. My latest San Martin was the 62MAS that had been sold out for a while, and MAN was it worth the wait, it is exactly the same quality as the Markur Tuna I had bought in presale. These watches have lume that is just as bright as my own lume when I charge with UV or white LED, but when I charge with incandescent light the Merkur/San Martin of the latest generations win hands down! On my bed cabinet I have a small old halogen lamp, which is nice warm white, and there this difference occurred to me.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm torn between the 62MAS homage and the 6105 homage, both are mythical watches, but I already own a Seiko New Turtle whose case is very close to the 6105, also I've been going towards smaller watches recently and the 62MAS' 40mm appeals a little more to me. A last concern about the 62MAS is that product description says starting 2019 only 12'o clock is lumed (!) I have asked the seller for lume picture, we'll see.
> 
> Any thoughts in favoring one over the other?


My 62MAS has LTM on the dial and it has incredible lume, all over, including the full bezel. I bought the sapphire version, so beware there is a mineral version too which is a but cheaper, some sellers have them both in one advert.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Seller told me he still has a few "LJM" logo left with full lumed bezel and to specify it in the order message.. which I did


I placed my order right after seeing this message, and I specified I wanted the "LJM" logo, but then the seller wrote me right back saying that they no longer had any more in stock. Too bad! So I guess I'll be canceling my order at this point, seeing what y'all think of the San Martins when they come in, and then maybe ordering again at the next sale (eBay, or maybe 11.11 later this year).


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> I placed my order right after seeing this message, and I specified I wanted the "LJM" logo, but then the seller wrote me right back saying that they no longer had any more in stock. Too bad! So I guess I'll be canceling my order at this point, seeing what y'all think of the San Martins when they come in, and then maybe ordering again at the next sale (eBay, or maybe 11.11 later this year).


I don't mind the San Martin version. It's definitely better than the Shark logo IMO

Don't forget that promo codes stack with other AliExpress and seller coupons and there are plenty of codes better than the automatic codes that AliExpress applies.

I just picked up a Parnis 'Daytona' after reading and viewing several reviews mentioning it's outstanding quality for the price. It has a VK 63 or 64 meca quartz movement with a smooth sweeper, sapphire and a ceramic bezel.

Also got another MN style strap on impulse.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> How do:
> 
> -Corgeut
> -Merkur
> ...


Well, with the Orient Mako you get mineral glass, a stamped soft aluminium bezel insert, no ISO standard, fairly coarse polishing/finish, tons of bezel play, barely lume to speak of. Compared to the SKX it does hack and wind though.

The SKX is iconic, ISO rated, fantastic lume, but mineral glass, and as said no manual winding nor hacking, stamped aluminium insert.

The San Martin/Sharkey/Markur/Heimdaller watches have razor sharp case machining/polishing, super tight bezel feel, excellent lume, sapphire glass, often even super double domed AR coated, ceramic inserts, when it has a bracelet it is quite high quality, when it has a strap it is seriously well finished and durable generally, which compared to what it costs makes it an at least twice as good a deal as an SKX or a Mako


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> My 62MAS has LTM on the dial and it has incredible lume, all over, including the full bezel. I bought the sapphire version, so beware there is a mineral version too which is a but cheaper, some sellers have them both in one advert.
> View attachment 14014337
> View attachment 14014339
> View attachment 14014341


Wow! [drooling...] 
Can't wait to receive mine!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I placed my order right after seeing this message, and I specified I wanted the "LJM" logo, but then the seller wrote me right back saying that they no longer had any more in stock. Too bad! So I guess I'll be canceling my order at this point, seeing what y'all think of the San Martins when they come in, and then maybe ordering again at the next sale (eBay, or maybe 11.11 later this year).


Sorry, seems I took the last one then!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Sorry, seems I took the last one then!


Curses! My dastardly plans foiled by mougino, with his Paris time zone advantage!

(in return, I'm counting on you for those three reviews!)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, with the Orient Mako you get mineral glass, a stamped soft aluminium bezel insert, no ISO standard, fairly coarse polishing/finish, tons of bezel play, barely lume to speak of. Compared to the SKX it does hack and wind though.
> 
> The SKX is iconic, ISO rated, fantastic lume, but mineral glass, and as said no manual winding nor hacking, stamped aluminium insert.
> 
> The San Martin/Sharkey/Markur/Heimdaller watches have razor sharp case machining/polishing, super tight bezel feel, excellent lume, sapphire glass, often even super double domed AR coated, ceramic inserts, when it has a bracelet it is quite high quality, when it has a strap it is seriously well finished and durable generally, which compared to what it costs makes it an at least twice as good a deal as an SKX or a Mako


Thank you! That's quite an endorsement.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received this beauty today. Managed to get some nice pictures in the rare UK sun.

Reef Tiger RGA8238

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cByPSzF









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, with the Orient Mako you get mineral glass, a stamped soft aluminium bezel insert, no ISO standard, fairly coarse polishing/finish, tons of bezel play, barely lume to speak of. Compared to the SKX it does hack and wind though.
> 
> The SKX is iconic, ISO rated, fantastic lume, but mineral glass, and as said no manual winding nor hacking, stamped aluminium insert.
> 
> The San Martin/Sharkey/Markur/Heimdaller watches have razor sharp case machining/polishing, super tight bezel feel, excellent lume, sapphire glass, often even super double domed AR coated, ceramic inserts, when it has a bracelet it is quite high quality, when it has a strap it is seriously well finished and durable generally, which compared to what it costs makes it an at least twice as good a deal as an SKX or a Mako


My blue Ray II has really good lume, people have reported it's better than the Mako because it is applied in thick blobs. The bezel on it is also fine. So perhaps it's more unreliable tolerances, than uniformly bad. It does feel a LOT cheaper than a Merkur etc though.

I bought my SKX ten years ago when it was a lot cheaper, prices are silly now, especially as the movement is so dated. If an SKX cost $150 I would put Corgeut Black Bay - Ray - SKX on a linear scale of price/quality, Corgeut cheap and cheerful, SKX more substantial, Orient in between. At $200 an SKX is not a good deal IMO. So taking the overall deal into account my ranking is:

1. Merkur
2. San Martin/LJM/ Sharkey/Himq
.
.
6. Corgeut / Orient
7. SKX

Basically, my advice is until you have bought the killer deals of the 6105, Tiger Sharks, Tuna, 62MAS AND any design you particularly like (like the Sixty Five or that cushion case) then it doesn't make much sense to buy something else!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

An SKX costs €330 here (in Netherlands) on steel, €280 on rubber. And that's not even j spec. Many people here consider that a fantastic deal... In dollars add about 5%

Compared to that the Merkur watches are perhaps a four times as great deal.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I'm planning to get a Pagani Design Cocktail Time homage (blue dial). At $50 it seems like a good deal.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


>


That looks amazing. What's the sunburst like in more subdued lighting, like indoors?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> That looks amazing. What's the sunburst like in more subdued lighting, like indoors?


Here's an indoor shot, in artificial light.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> I received this MN strap this week
> 
> € 12,84 32%OFF | Elastic Nylon watch bracelet Nylon watchband perlon military watch strap 20 21 22mm for 60's Parachute Bag of French Force band
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YkMXAwk
> ...


Any name (seller or product) I can search for on AliExpress?

Would like to try this sort of strap, but your link doesn't work for me ...

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received this behemoth of a watch (50 mm diameter!!) purchased for 5,90€ three weeks ago. The watch is all I expected, and more: cheap alloy, fake pushbuttons, fake second time (on the left), fake screws painted on the crystal plastic glass.

BUT () the strap is amazing. That's what I bought the watch for: cool rallye design, thick nylon, and an über comfortable layer of genuine black leather on the inside! Goes really well on my Jaragar Monaco (and then I thought it's a shame I don't have the black dial version, but I immediately pushed this thought away )

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Any name (seller or product) I can search for on AliExpress?
> 
> Would like to try this sort of strap, but your link doesn't work for me ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cTtlpXX7

or https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/gm4y5ah

or https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/CdWk7at

Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Poerger said:


> Any name (seller or product) I can search for on AliExpress?
> 
> Would like to try this sort of strap, but your link doesn't work for me ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


thats strange... I just clicked it and it works for me.

You can search for "60's Parachute Bag" The picture is just a nylon strap and not the actual watch strap. You will have to ask the seller for pictures. Seller is ZBL Watchband store.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Must have been my phone. On my computer it works fine 

Thanks though


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's an indoor shot, in artificial light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well darn, that looks even more amazing! Thanks for the pic. Looks like a watch with a lot of presence.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I received this behemoth of a watch (50 mm diameter!!) purchased for 5,90€ three weeks ago. The watch is all I expected, and more: cheap alloy, fake pushbuttons, fake second time (on the left), fake screws painted on the crystal plastic glass.
> 
> BUT () the strap is amazing. That's what I bought the watch for: cool rallye design, thick nylon, and an über comfortable layer of genuine black leather on the inside! Goes really well on my Jaragar Monaco (and then I thought it's a shame I don't have the black dial version, but I immediately pushed this thought away )
> 
> Nicolas


Another Diesel Homage, if you were curious.

*Diesel "Little Daddy"*


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just come across a Cocktail Time homage from Reef Tiger.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ree...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.520b3c00nq4WHS

Here's a couple of quick videos so you can see what the dials actually look like in real life:


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

Today I pulled the trigger for the Nakzen SS7002G. It has Miyota 9015, Sapphire , Stanless Steel...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

megapig said:


> Today I pulled the trigger for the Nakzen SS7002G. It has Miyota 9015, Sapphire , Stanless Steel...


I was about to pull the trigger, until someone in the comments of that video pointed out that the Roman numeral for 4 was wrong. I hadn't even noticed. Now I can't un-see it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## megapig (Sep 20, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I was about to pull the trigger, until someone in the comments of that video pointed out that the Roman numeral for 4 was wrong. I hadn't even noticed. Now I can't un-see it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


It's not wrong, it's traditionnal! The Roman numeral for 4 is written in IIII for a reason.

https://monochrome-watches.com/why-do-clocks-and-watches-use-roman-numeral-iiii-instead-of-iv/


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

megapig said:


> It's not wrong, it's traditionnal! The Roman numeral for 4 is written in IIII for a reason.
> 
> https://monochrome-watches.com/why-do-clocks-and-watches-use-roman-numeral-iiii-instead-of-iv/


A very interesting read. I had no idea, as I don't have any watches with Roman numerals (yet).

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I was about to pull the trigger, until someone in the comments of that video pointed out that the Roman numeral for 4 was wrong. I hadn't even noticed. Now I can't un-see it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


It's called the Watchmaker's Four, and it's traditionally been used to balance out the opposing "VIII" Roman eight. Probably over half the Roman dials use the IIII.

https://www.hautehorlogerie.org/en/...-watchmaking/s/roman-numeral-iiii-on-dials-1/

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/ask-wa...-with-roman-numerals-use-iiii-rather-than-iv/

http://www.orientalwatchsite.com/the-watchmakers-four-why-some-watches-use-iiii-instead-of-iv/


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> I received this MN strap this week
> 
> € 12,84 32%OFF | Elastic Nylon watch bracelet Nylon watchband perlon military watch strap 20 21 22mm for 60's Parachute Bag of French Force band
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YkMXAwk
> ...


thanks for the photos!
the hardware looks quite big and i have a slimmy (cca 16.5cm) wrist. would it fit?
thank you


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

My new Cadisen seems to have a little problem. What is the best way to get the damp out?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

m3ga said:


> My new Cadisen seems to have little problem. What is the best way to get the damp out?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


sillica gel in the watch box ?
you can open the back to make the process faster


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

colt said:


> sillica gel in the watch box 😉
> you can open the back to make the process faster


Or this: (also works for watches)


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

mougino said:


> colt said:
> 
> 
> > sillica gel in the watch box 😉
> ...


that would probably be quicker TBH but I'd be scared of getting some dirt or whatevs inside the watch


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received this beauty today. Managed to get some nice pictures in the rare UK sun.
> 
> Reef Tiger RGA8238
> 
> ...


Sheer beauty!


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> It's called the Watchmaker's four, and it's traditionally been used to balance out the opposing "VIII" Roman eight. Probably over half the Roman dials use the IIII.
> 
> https://www.hautehorlogerie.org/en/...-watchmaking/s/roman-numeral-iiii-on-dials-1/
> 
> ...


Wow! That was an interesting read. I never really noticed (and now I feel stupid, despite having one watch with roman numerals IIII).


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just come across a Cocktail Time homage from Reef Tiger.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Ree...pm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.262.520b3c00nq4WHS
> 
> Here's a couple of quick videos so you can see what the dials actually look like in real life:


I couldn't find that on Ali, do you know what they're selling for?

At the prices the new Cocktail Times are going for, this could be a good alternative. I'd have liked it to have more of a domed crystal ideally.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Or this: (also works for watches)


I laughed way too hard at this.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, with the Orient Mako you get mineral glass, a stamped soft aluminium bezel insert, no ISO standard, fairly coarse polishing/finish, tons of bezel play, barely lume to speak of. Compared to the SKX it does hack and wind though.
> 
> The SKX is iconic, ISO rated, fantastic lume, but mineral glass, and as said no manual winding nor hacking, stamped aluminium insert.
> 
> The San Martin/Sharkey/Markur/Heimdaller watches have razor sharp case machining/polishing, super tight bezel feel, excellent lume, sapphire glass, often even super double domed AR coated, ceramic inserts, when it has a bracelet it is quite high quality, when it has a strap it is seriously well finished and durable generally, which compared to what it costs makes it an at least twice as good a deal as an SKX or a Mako


Or.... or...... or..... you can have the best of both worlds. Sharkey/Merkur SKX homage. Seiko NH35, sapphire crystal with AR, excellent lume. About $US150. This ones a keeper!!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I like the shark logo, and I don't care what anyone else says :-d


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm hearing you brother!! I like it too. 

I forgot to mention that Merkur must regulate their movements. The watch came with a little report off a timegrapher, and this one is running at about +1 seconds per day. It's incredible.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

dup.


----------



## geoffersmaer (Oct 5, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Got my first Gladster. It is nice than i expected.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This really does look so good. Wish I could justify it but I have two vostok an orient and a fixer upper mondaine on the way. I have a problem I think.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

peternic1 said:


> I'm hearing you brother!! I like it too.
> 
> I forgot to mention that Merkur must regulate their movements. The watch came with a little report off a timegrapher, and this one is running at about +1 seconds per day. It's incredible.


Mine came with timegraph reports, one was 0spd and one was something like +50spd (huge respect for including a report that is way outside spec). Maybe they timegraph, but don't regulate?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

So I went to check the price of the Berny Mondaine Railway Watch and find that they replaced the darn logo on the dial to "FIRSTIME"! I would have liked to get the white dial variant of this (have been wanting one since I saw HoustonReal's watch) but this logo just killed it for me...










The black dial one apparently still carries the BERNY logo on it.

Link: BERNY Brand Automatic Mechanical Watches Men Waterproof Classic Auto Date Watch Men erkek kol saati free shipping AM7068-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> So I went to check the price of the Berny Mondaine Railway Watch and find that they replaced the darn logo on the dial to "FIRSTIME"! I would have liked to get the white dial variant of this (have been wanting one since I saw HoustonReal's watch) but this logo just killed it for me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my. OKTIME, FIRSTIME, where will they stop??


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Oh my. OKTIME, FIRSTIME, where will they stop??


I usually just stick to sterile dial watches but even if I tried to get past that, there is no way I can wear a watch which screams "FIRSTIME" on it's dial, LoL!

Too bad I can't get any of the Merkur watches either (I love their Tuna's!) since they only have EMS and Fedex shipping options to India and both will draw as high as 47% duty and additional charges. :/


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

m3ga said:


> My new Cadisen seems to have a little problem. What is the best way to get the damp out?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Wear it dial on skin, put it on nato and flip watch so dial touches skin. Also you can put silica gel in a box with a watch or put watch in rice.

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> I couldn't find that on Ali, do you know what they're selling for?
> 
> At the prices the new Cocktail Times are going for, this could be a good alternative. I'd have liked it to have more of a domed crystal ideally.


I included the link to it in that post. But here it is again anyway, with the price also.

£123.89 33%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Luxury Fashion Watches for Men Two Tone Rose Gold Automatic Watch with Date Day RGA8236
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cOzhHd37

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I included the link to it in that post. But here it is again anyway, with the price also.
> 
> £123.89 33%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Luxury Fashion Watches for Men Two Tone Rose Gold Automatic Watch with Date Day RGA8236
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cOzhHd37
> ...


Why don't these links open for me?!! Clicking on it takes me to the main page of AliEx and not directly to the product's page.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I included the link to it in that post. But here it is again anyway, with the price also.
> 
> £123.89 33%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Luxury Fashion Watches for Men Two Tone Rose Gold Automatic Watch with Date Day RGA8236
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cOzhHd37
> ...


Doh! I don't know how I missed that, sorry. Thanks for sending the link!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I usually just stick to sterile dial watches but even if I tried to get past that, there is no way I can wear a watch which screams "FIRSTIME" on it's dial, LoL!
> 
> Too bad I can't get any of the Merkur watches either (I love their Tuna's!) since they only have EMS and Fedex shipping options to India and both will draw as high as 47% duty and additional charges. :/


Have you tried contacting them and maybe sort an alternate shipping method?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> You mean fresh buyers such as Quint1980 (the very person who was asking you to talk him out of the purchase)?


I ordered the black version.

Seller told me they are not affiliated with Merkur, Heimdallr, San Martin. And they are planning to increase the price...

He was probably tricking me into buying the watch.. it worked! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I ordered the black version.
> 
> Seller told me they are not affiliated with Merkur, Heimdallr, San Martin. And they are planning to increase the price...
> 
> ...


Bravo! I wouldn't be surprised if he were telling you the truth, actually. Those brands often get conflated, my understanding is that that's more because they are similar brands than because they are related companies (though I could be wrong). And from my personal experience, I believe that new releases from newer brands often are cheaper at first, then become more expensive as they become more known quantities.

Please report back to the forum your impressions!


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

the merkur 6105 homage is an awesome deal at 160...... i got a san martin 62mas and it is amazing, one of my favourite watches.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Bravo! I wouldn't be surprised if he were telling you the truth, actually. Those brands often get conflated, my understanding is that that's more because they are similar brands than because they are related companies (though I could be wrong). And from my personal experience, I believe that new releases from newer brands often are cheaper at first, then become more expensive as they become more known quantities.
> 
> Please report back to the forum your impressions!


I'll post a short review once I receive the watch!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

frogles said:


> thanks for the photos!
> the hardware looks quite big and i have a slimmy (cca 16.5cm) wrist. would it fit?
> thank you


The hardware isnt too big actually you dont really notice it at all while wearing. Note that the watch in the picture is only about 38mm. You can slide the buckle where you attach the hook back and forth to accommodate most wrist sizes I would think.

I have no idea about my wrist size but I'd say it is average.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I also ordered this one. Looks like a steal!

Stailess steel case, bracelet, sapphire, 100m WR, quartz chronograph. All for the amazing price of 23 Euro!

I have no idea about what kind of movement it is... lets see...

€ 23,02 51%OFF | 2018 GUANQIN Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Man Quartz Watch IW Men C Sport Stainless Steel Waterproof Clock relogio masculino A
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bBHPgzRS









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> It's called the Watchmaker's four, and it's traditionally been used to balance out the opposing "VIII" Roman eight. Probably over half the Roman dials use the IIII.
> 
> https://www.hautehorlogerie.org/en/...-watchmaking/s/roman-numeral-iiii-on-dials-1/
> 
> ...


Also the Romans used both IIII and IV, it was only standardised to IV after the Roman period, "Church Latin"

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I can believe that Atmos homage is nothing to do with San Martin etc, none of the parts are found in the San Martin range (they share handsets quite often) and it doesn't have the same look, for what that's worth.

To the best of my knowledge San Martin, LJM, Sharkey, Heimdallr and Himq are all within the same stable but Merkur *might* not be...again, they might share parts but they're sold in a different channel and often as pre-orders which San Martin etc don't do at all.



Amuthini said:


> the merkur 6105 homage is an awesome deal at 160...... i got a san martin 62mas and it is amazing, one of my favourite watches.


Glad to hear it, I have a San Martin 62MAS incoming, and can confirm the Merkur 6105 is an incredibly well made watch that I can't praise highly enough, and in this sale is as good a price as they ever get.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ED209 said:


> I can believe that Atmos homage is nothing to do with San Martin etc, none of the parts are found in the San Martin range (they share handsets quite often) and it doesn't have the same look, for what that's worth.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge San Martin, LJM, Sharkey, Heimdallr and Himq are all within the same stable but Merkur *might* not be...again, they might share parts but they're sold in a different channel and often as pre-orders which San Martin etc don't do at all.
> 
> Glad to hear it, I have a San Martin 62MAS incoming, and can confirm the Merkur 6105 is an incredibly well made watch that I can't praise highly enough, and in this sale is as good a price as they ever get.


Do these brands have any watches that are not near replicas of current watches?

I'm not judging: I just prefer at least a little tweak of originality.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Do these brands have any watches that are not near replicas of current watches?
> 
> I'm not judging: I just prefer at least a little tweak of originality.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I think these are original designs?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...nless-Steel-Diving-Watch-Big/32967937657.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...esistant-C3-super-luminous/1000006788458.html

6105, 62MAS are not exactly *current* designs...


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

First one looks like a Stowa seatime case and the second one looks like a Sinn.



ED209 said:


> I think these are original designs?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...nless-Steel-Diving-Watch-Big/32967937657.html
> 
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ED209 said:


> I think these are original designs?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...nless-Steel-Diving-Watch-Big/32967937657.html
> 
> ...


Thanks. The first is pretty close to Prometheus Manta Ray, maybe with just enough difference to call it derivative.










The second I've seen before but can't place it.

Edit: still can't find the inspiration for the second one. 'Driving me crazy!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Have you tried contacting them and maybe sort an alternate shipping method?


Yes I contacted them. The SanMartinWatch Store is shipping through the free AliX Standard Shipping channel so that's a good thing. I was thinking about getting this one:









Currently price is at $196.

Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...inlss-Steel-Watch-300m-Water/32922026890.html

I was wondering if you or anyone else here has this watch and can post his thoughts on it please.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks. The first is pretty close to Prometheus Manta Ray, maybe with just enough difference to call it derivative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call that derivative of the Prometheus. I wouldn't even call it inspired by the Prometheus. They share a few characteristics but stand alone as their own completely separate designs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> Or.... or...... or..... you can have the best of both worlds. Sharkey/Merkur SKX homage. Seiko NH35, sapphire crystal with AR, excellent lume. About $US150. This ones a keeper!!


I like the shark logo too, but the watch is a little big - 44mm


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Finally made my first purchase through Ali. All this time, when I found something there, I could find it also at the bay most times just a tad cheaper, and I prefer PayPal protection.
This time though, with the sale for Ali's birthday and the abundance of coupons, it was too tempting to pass. I got the debert's homage of seamaster Spectre with a sterile dial for 66 Euros delivered. I think this is a very good deal for the specs (miyota movement, Sapphire, ceramic besel, 5atm water resistance).
I want to see if it will cope in the sea (just normal swimming during summertime).

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my first Reef Tiger. Using some coupons, discounts and a code to bring it to 55 euro. Which is a bargain.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Are there details on this sale? Is it kinda a case by case basis or is it a sale across the board? Anyone find any particularly impressive deals?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Yes I contacted them. The SanMartinWatch Store is shipping through the free AliX Standard Shipping channel so that's a good thing. I was thinking about getting this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I have the Sharkey/Heimdallr Tuna (orange) so I can't tell about the San Martin quality.


----------



## caurusapulus (Jan 18, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my new watch box today. The second one of these I have now. I'd definitely recommended them.
> 
> £19.50 36%OFF | 2019 High Quality 10 Grids Wooden Watch Box Jewelry Display Storage Holder Organizer Watch Case Jewelry Dispay Watch Box
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bbucW6a9https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190326/f6cac8151e333e44677479666a5115ee.jpg[IMG][IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190326/5b01846089d8569f707c4ce50e2193f2.jpg[IMG]
> ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Rabirnie said:


> I wouldn't call that derivative of the Prometheus. I wouldn't even call it inspired by the Prometheus. They share a few characteristics but stand alone as their own completely separate designs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dials and hands are certainly different (I like the San Martin better), albeit the Prometheus has several different dial styles themselves. The case, crown, bezel (albeit the font is a bit different and P has that extra ring), etc. look the same to me.

I respect your perspective, though.

[Edit] It is certainly less similar to an existing watch than the 62MAS and some of the others. [/edit]










Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Got my first Reef Tiger. Using some coupons, discounts and a code to bring it to 55 euro. Which is a bargain.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I've got the blue and silver version of this. It's a beautiful watch, you won't be disappointed. Especially at this price.


caurusapulus said:


> Nice box! What do you have in the second picture, top right corner? Above the pagoda


£39.81 52%OFF | 2018 GUANQIN Watch Men Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watches Luminous Waterproof Mens Business Watch Male Clock Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cfZbosuo

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

ED209 said:


> I think these are original designs?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...nless-Steel-Diving-Watch-Big/32967937657.html
> 
> ...


Regarding the second, someone mentioned the Sinn T1/T2. Again, somewhat different dial and hands, but similar case and bezel. Different bracelet, inverted crown relief, and printed vs molded and painted bezel numbers and markers.

I think there is another Sinn homage out there with a silver dial. Can't find it, though.










Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The identical cases combined with no attempt to mimic the dial and hands (the 'originals' are comparatively obscure models that presumably don't have people crying out for homages, unlike a sub or Explorer) makes me wonder if they aren't from the same OEM...which underlines what good value they are IMO, given the huge difference in price.


----------



## WatchIoda (Mar 30, 2019)

tintin82 said:


> Yes I contacted them. The SanMartinWatch Store is shipping through the free AliX Standard Shipping channel so that's a good thing. I was thinking about getting this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I can't tell you something about this watch but I can confirm that today's price is almost the lowest.

Type Price Date

Current US $195.92 Mar 30, 2019
Maximum * US $248.00 Jan 22, 2019
Minimum * US $183.52 Nov 12, 2018
Average ** US $211.82 -

* since the following date: Sep 24, 2018
** for the last price changes: 151

Source Pricearchive.org - Aliexpress price tracker for this watch ID 32922026890


----------



## WatchIoda (Mar 30, 2019)

ED209 said:


> I think these are original designs?
> 
> aliexpress com/item/Men-Automatic-Mechanical-Watch-500m-Water-Resistance-Sapphire-Glass-San-Martin-Stainless-Steel-Diving-Watch-Big/32967937657.html
> 
> ...


Here is the pricing information if you are interested.

For the first item:
Type Price Date
Current US $302.40 Mar 30, 2019
Maximum * US $336.42 Feb 13, 2019
Minimum * US $302.40 Mar 30, 2019
Average ** US $323.94 -
* since the following date: Jan 27, 2019
** for the last price changes: 53

For the second item:
Current US $205.72 Mar 30, 2019
Maximum * US $278.00 Feb 1, 2019
Minimum * US $205.72 Mar 30, 2019
Average ** US $225.82 -
* since the following date: Sep 27, 2018
** for the last price changes: 173


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

milligan said:


> Has anyone been able to find a beads of rice DOXA style stainless steel watchband on Ali express?
> I have searched and searched


I had a good look and nothing is exactly like the omega design


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

crAss said:


> Finally made my first purchase through Ali. All this time, when I found something there, I could find it also at the bay most times just a tad cheaper, and I prefer PayPal protection.
> This time though, with the sale for Ali's birthday and the abundance of coupons, it was too tempting to pass. I got the debert's homage of seamaster Spectre with a sterile dial for 66 Euros delivered. I think this is a very good deal for the specs (miyota movement, Sapphire, ceramic besel, 5atm water resistance).
> I want to see if it will cope in the sea (just normal swimming during summertime).
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Mind sharing a link to where you found this for $66?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Mind sharing a link to where you found this for $66?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just use some standard vouchers, combine them with storevouchers and discount codes like letyshops328 or ANNIVERSARY2019 (both $9 discount above $65)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

I apologize if this isn't the proper place, but I've been looking for a Radiomir style watch with the following criteria, and I'm wondering if there might be an opportunity during this AliExpress sale.

I'm looking for the following:

1. Less than 44mm

2. Looks *extremely* close to one of these:


http://imgur.com/MZv0QFB

 (although I don't care about brands or branding)

3. Will last at least 5 years

4. Preferably under $100, but I'm ok going as high as $150.

5. If possible, I prefer the flared crown style, but the flat one isn't a deal breaker.

Anyone know of anything that fits those criteria? Again, I'm not trying to trick anyone into thinking I've bought an actual Radiomir, I just find the styling / coloring / proportions of a lot of the homage stuff to be a bit off, so I'm looking for something close, visually -- branding doesn't matter though.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> Mind sharing a link to where you found this for $66?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The price was 66 Euros not USD.
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/OmDTfwY

The price:
-already has the birthday sale so it is lower than normal
- I used two coupons to lower it even more (11 USD in total)

This is how I paid only 66 Euros in the end

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

diversification said:


> I apologize if this isn't the proper place, but I've been looking for a Radiomir style watch with the following criteria, and I'm wondering if there might be an opportunity during this AliExpress sale.
> 
> I'm looking for the following:
> 
> ...


1. I am not aware of any less than 44mm, except for this San Martin which is 42: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...-200m-Water-Resistant-Montre/32920833640.html
It uses a Seiko NH35 movement which is robust and cheap to fix/replace.

If that helps the Radiomir cases usually wear pretty small due to their wire lugs.
Others, but 44-47mm large: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Par...nical-hand-wheel-men-s-watch/32951106121.html Classic Radiomir
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/47m...en-watch-luminous-Mechanical/32836797464.html California dial
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/47m...nous-Mechanical-Wristwatches/32815105064.html SLC dial
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/PAR...s-high-quality-leather-strap/32984666570.html black PVD case
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/47m...tive-pattern-case-Mechanical/32908737899.html engraved case
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/47m...nd-Wind-movement-men-s-watch/32957114770.html black pvd case gold dial
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/45m...oseneck-movement-men-s-watch/32855374106.html rose gold case
These all use asian 6497 movement which is also a robust copy of a popular Unitas manual movement.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Aut...ment-clock-PVD-brushed-P1127/32965799950.html Automatic movement (DG possibly?) with some werid dial text and PR indicator

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/44m...ograph-quartz-mens-watch-613/32798731499.html chronograph
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/lux...full-steel-waterproof-quartz/32842782165.html chronograph black dial
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/45m...onograph-quartz-watches-5Bar/32957929358.html chronograph rose gold case
These use Seiko mecaquartz movements.

There might be versions with sapphire crystals, but I couldn't find them right now.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

diversification said:


> I apologize if this isn't the proper place, but I've been looking for a Radiomir style watch with the following criteria, and I'm wondering if there might be an opportunity during this AliExpress sale.
> 
> I'm looking for the following:
> 
> ...


If you are looking for the specific Radiomir cushion shaped case with wire lugs you basically have the choice of a 47mm and 45mm case.

45mm might still sound big but the Radiomir really wears very small compared to its size in my opinion. It is because it basically doesnt have any lugs, just the wires which are very close to the case and doesnt force the strap in a curve to the side. I'm not sure if that makes sense. Its also quite flat which allows it to slide under a cuff quite nicely.

I bought one of these 5 years ago and my wife has been wearing it for about the last 3 years 1-2 times per week without any issues.

€ 76,83 | PARNIS 45mm watch automatic movement stainless steel polished case men's high quality leather brown strap ZP-45-1
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bVcqE0aM










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

diversification said:


> I apologize if this isn't the proper place, but I've been looking for a Radiomir style watch with the following criteria, and I'm wondering if there might be an opportunity during this AliExpress sale.
> 
> I'm looking for the following:
> 
> ...


I don't think the Radiomir-type exists in <45mm Ø :think:

Here are my two (california dial, and _regular_ dial)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/mm44-radiomir-1936-homage-ostrich-band-435925.html














https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/jackson-mm43-radiomir-4497863.html














Both come from MilitaryTime : Product List | Military Time

They were ~70$


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

diversification said:


> I apologize if this isn't the proper place, but I've been looking for a Radiomir style watch with the following criteria, and I'm wondering if there might be an opportunity during this AliExpress sale.
> 
> I'm looking for the following:
> 
> ...


Konax is right... I've also been looking for one of these myself. The only one I am not aware of that is less than 44mm is the San Martin which is 42.

£128.72 24%OFF | San Martin Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Watch Vintage Stainlss Steel Wristwatch 200m Water Resistant Montre Homme Men 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bKxkkxyl

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Reno said:


> I don't think the Radiomir-type exists in <45mm Ø :think:
> 
> Here are my two (california dial, and _regular_ dial)
> 
> ...


 Nice strap combos!

That lume in the first picture looks nice. Did you re lume it or did it come with good lume?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm replacing a dial, same diameter but the feet don't match, so clipped them, and wondering if anyone tried/used the B7000 glue from Ali to mount a dial? I know about dial dots, have the double sided tape but was wondering if the B7000 would work better? Most of the movement holder area is taken up with the day/date wheel, so not a lot of area to put the double sided tape on...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I've seen this guy posted before, but now can't find 'em. 38.5mm, SS, sapphire, 150m WR, Swiss C1, NH35... $159 (or less with coupons or $150 on eBay).

It isn't listed on the Heimdallr website, though, and not much info is listed online.

Any hand's on experience? Especially, what is lumed, and does it have a screw-down crown?

Thanks in advance!









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...arkey-Heimdallr-TypeA-Fliger/32974451434.html


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> I've seen this guy posted before, but now can't find 'em. 38.5mm, SS, sapphire, 150m WR, Swiss C1, NH35... $159 (or less with coupons or $150 on eBay).
> 
> It isn't listed on the Heimdallr website, though, and not much info is listed online.
> 
> ...


I suggest you go here. $US129 for this one.

https://www.heimdallr.watch/lucky-p...tch.html#/71-date-no_date/72-hands_color-blue

Also, there's a review and photos here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post48427725.html#post48427725

You can also get a very similar one from the San Martin store for a little more here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...lgo_pvid=b012f6f0-e43e-4c44-8a87-1ddf63657b74

If it was me (and it will be me one day), I'd be going for the San Martin. Benefit of 20mm lug width (instead of 19) and C3 lume instead of C1. Well worth the extra few bucks IMO.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Quint1980 said:


> Nice strap combos!


Thanks Quint 



> That lume in the first picture looks nice. Did you re lume it or did it come with good lume?


No, the lume is _as is_ |>

Same goes for the 'regular' Radiomir :


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Reno said:


> Thanks Quint
> 
> No, the lume is _as is_ |>
> 
> Same goes for the 'regular' Radiomir :


Nice!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## faisalv (Oct 23, 2013)

So I ordered this Gladster. Its quartz Miyota 2315. The listing claims to be sapphire crystal. Even has the inscription sapphire on the on the dail. Listing price is $20.60. I got the white version. Only paid 17.60 after all the promo coupon available for the anniversary sale.

Here is the details
US $20.60 54%OFF | Gladster Luxury Japan MIYOTA2315 Business Men Watch Fashion Casual Quartz Wristwatch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Man Clock 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ciNd8x5q


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

peternic1 said:


> I suggest you go here. $US129 for this one.
> 
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/lucky-p...tch.html#/71-date-no_date/72-hands_color-blue
> 
> ...


Yes! That was the post I was thinking about, thanks! I like the logo and the date on the Heimdallr, but also like the San Martin unbranded crosshair no date with C3 and 20mm lugs...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

peternic1 said:


> I suggest you go here. $US129 for this one.
> 
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/lucky-p...tch.html#/71-date-no_date/72-hands_color-blue
> 
> ...


Yes! That was the post I was thinking about, thanks! I like the logo and the date on the Heimdallr, but also like the San Martin unbranded crosshair no date with C3 and 20mm lugs...


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Anyone tried this watch from Infantry? Any feedback? Am looking for this Bell homage shape.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Anyone tried this watch from Infantry? Any feedback? Am looking for this Bell homage shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had the yellow one from Infantry, very loud movement and so so quality (alloy case, wobling crown), I parted with it shortly.

Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

peternic1 said:


> I suggest you go here. $US129 for this one.
> 
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/lucky-p...tch.html#/71-date-no_date/72-hands_color-blue
> 
> ...


The Heimdallr I can fully recommend. After wearing it for a while i can say its a great watch. I actually prefer the heimdallr logo instead of a sterile dial but that just personal taste.

The lume, yes it is C1 but is great and really lights up when going from outside to inside where it is darker. Also it is quite bright throughout the night.

The only disappointment was the 19mm lug width for me as I already had a bunch of 20mm straps. Anyway I ordered a few straps from www.cheapestnatostraps.com who have a very nice selection of 19mm straps at prices comparable to Aliexpress...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those interested in the Cocktail Time Homage I posted a few pages back. Here's a few pictures I got from the seller, after asking. I also asked if the sapphire is flat or domed. It's definitely flat. I would have preferred domed, but it still looks good.

I think I'm going to get one of these, as well as a few other watches. This is turning out to be an expensive month, as I've also backed the Hamtun H2 on Kickstarter as well 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My Anniversary Sale orders done. A few none watch bits in here too. Used Quidco as well, so should get a little bit more off in the end.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> ED209 said:
> 
> 
> > I think these are original designs?
> ...


Second is a sinn homage forgot the model name


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I wouldn't have been surprised if they actually did sell something advertised as this though 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> The Heimdallr I can fully recommend. After wearing it for a while i can say its a great watch. I actually prefer the heimdallr logo instead of a sterile dial but that just personal taste.
> 
> The lume, yes it is C1 but is great and really lights up when going from outside to inside where it is darker. Also it is quite bright throughout the night.
> 
> ...


Personal preference is a wonderful thing. And there's plenty of choices out there. A search for "watch" on AliX came up with 332,408 results. Something for everybody I'm sure.

I also just had a look at the cheapestnatostraps website. They do seem to be good prices. If I didn't have about 50 straps of one sort or another lying about the place I might be tempted. For anyone interested, there is a 50% off sale (min order of $15) until 6 April.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> For those interested in the Cocktail Time Homage I posted a few pages back. Here's a few pictures I got from the seller, after asking. I also asked if the sapphire is flat or domed. It's definitely flat. I would have preferred domed, but it still looks good.
> 
> I think I'm going to get one of these, as well as a few other watches. This is turning out to be an expensive month, as I've also backed the Hamtun H2 on Kickstarter as well
> 
> ...


It certainly is turning out to be an expensive month for you. The blue Reef Tiger with the fluted bezel that you have, would you be able to provide some photos please. Is the crystal on that domed or flat? I, personally, have a dislike of domed crystals. Oh, and I've also backed the Hamtun Kraken. That will be a long six months until that arrives. I'm still undecided on which colour to get. I'm really not that good with too much choice.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WARNING do not buy any Lego watch from this store: *S Watches Store*.

This is the message I just got:









And this is of course the answer I gave:









I hope for their sake that's an April's Fool, else there'll be some serious report to AliExpress 

Nicolas


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Isn't 0.2 dollar 20 cents?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mike Rivera said:


> Isn't 0.2 dollar 20 cents?


Sure, as much as a sale is a sale.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> It certainly is turning out to be an expensive month for you. The blue Reef Tiger with the fluted bezel that you have, would you be able to provide some photos please. Is the crystal on that domed or flat? I, personally, have a dislike of domed crystals. Oh, and I've also backed the Hamtun Kraken. That will be a long six months until that arrives. I'm still undecided on which colour to get. I'm really not that good with too much choice.


Do you mean this one? It's a flat sapphire crystal.

Yeah it's going to be a long wait for the Hamtun H2. This will be my first Kickstarter watch too. I'm also struggling to device which colour to go for. I've narrowed it down to the black, light or possibly yellow. I was kind of hoping the orange would win out over the yellow though.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 9113M ~25$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> WARNING do not buy any Lego watch from this store: *S Watches Store*.
> 
> This is the message I just got:
> 
> ...


News: I just got the notification that the Lego watch had shipped...

So if a seller tries to scam you for additional fee, don't be afraid to refuse.

Nicolas


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Is there someone that can recommend me a good Taobao agent, that actually responds to his email?


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Veda88 said:


> Is there someone that can recommend me a good Taobao agent, that actually responds to his email?


i was once buying from superbuy, i bought seagull movement there and superbuy sent the package with safety 
i bought it 3 times but the item was always out of stock two times, and at the third time i contacted the agent to ask for checking the stock and she replied, communication is not the best but good and it works


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

So what did everyone else order during the sale then?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I got a Parnis Daytona meca-quartz and some MN style straps. Parnis photo is borrowed, strap photo is a past purchase.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks for sharing more pics.
> 
> Sooooo tempted by this one but I think that the 44mm width would just be too big for me. :'(


I bought this watch last month. It is not a 44mm case watch, maybe 40 or 41 mm. Info on the website is definitely wrong.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> The Pagani Design looks so much, much better but its huge unfortunately.


Dear Andrei, Pagani Cocktail is not a huge watch. I bought last month, case size is around 40 or 41. Not 44mm. I don`t know why everyone thinks it is huge. Probably on website, they wrote wrong size info.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Inque said:


> I bought this watch last month. It is not a 44mm case watch, maybe 40 or 41 mm. Info on the website is definitely wrong.


Really?? Thanks for letting me know Inque, if that's the case then I will definitely reconsider this one.

I think I saw the 44mm measurement on the website, which would be ridiculously large for an all-dial watch. But I could handle 40-41 mm.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Techme said:


> I got a Parnis Daytona meca-quartz and some MN style straps. Parnis photo is borrowed, strap photo is a past purchase.


Nice! That looks like a great watch! Hope ypu enjoy it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

This is how it looks on my wrist. Does not seem large to me.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Another shot.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Size of the watch With a ruler


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

That Pagani Design is now in my basket, thanks to Inque! Will have to wait until my watch fund recovers a bit though.

I didn't buy much on the sale, due to the aforementioned watch fund issue, but I did get a few usb-c adapters for my laptop and some nifty little plant-watering monitors.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

diversification said:


> I apologize if this isn't the proper place, but I've been looking for a Radiomir style watch with the following criteria, and I'm wondering if there might be an opportunity during this AliExpress sale.
> 
> I'm looking for the following:
> 
> ...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CUR...447.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3dca2e0e16O4W5

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...047.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3df92e0ed2sLNJ

Here's a couple of cheapies that are under 44mm, everything automatic is too big.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

dropmyload said:


> Anyone tried this watch from Infantry? Any feedback? Am looking for this Bell homage shape.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the yellow version. It is an ok watch. I mean the price of mine was dirt cheap so I was not expecting much. If you go in with that expectation, you will be fine. Not great quality, hands are jumpy setting it but it looks ok, runs on time, and was dirt cheap


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

diversification said:


> I apologize if this isn't the proper place, but I've been looking for a Radiomir style watch with the following criteria, and I'm wondering if there might be an opportunity during this AliExpress sale.
> 
> I'm looking for the following:
> 
> ...


I would second checking out MilitaryTime : Product List | Military Time for this type of watch. They have sterile dials and dials that can't be mentioned. He use to sell on ebay too - not sure if he still does. I bought several watches pretty cheap on ebay from his auctions by sniping at the end. Been very happy with the quality. Just beware he also plays teh game there and if the price is too low nearing auction end he may cancel the auction.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Veda88 said:


> Is there someone that can recommend me a good Taobao agent, that actually responds to his email?


I have used spreenow and superbuy both with good success
They do respond but given the time difference / language difference it may take half a day or so


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> Really?? Thanks for letting me know Inque, if that's the case then I will definitely reconsider this one.
> 
> I think I saw the 44mm measurement on the website, which would be ridiculously large for an all-dial watch. But I could handle 40-41 mm.


I'm sorry to say, but Pagani Design Cocktail IS huge for a dress watch. I'm not sure about exact size, but it definitely wears like 44 mm. My Heimdallr Sharkey 6105 is 44 mm and on the hand it looks smaller than Pagani.
You have to consider the Pagani is all dial.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you mean this one? It's a flat sapphire crystal.
> 
> Yeah it's going to be a long wait for the Hamtun H2. This will be my first Kickstarter watch too. I'm also struggling to device which colour to go for. I've narrowed it down to the black, light or possibly yellow. I was kind of hoping the orange would win out over the yellow though.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the photos. I do like that watch. Perhaps on the next sale. I would like to get the white Hamtun H2, but I've already got the white Sharkey SKX, and that's too good to part with, particularly as it's running at about +1 second per day. So it'll be the black one for me.... but then again, I do like that pale blue.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Further to my post from 3 weeks ago (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post48425181.html#post48425181), here's some pics of the *Carnival 8894G* in stainless steel and with the green dial that arrived this week:

























With its rose gold, coffee dial brother:

















On the wrist:

















































Some thoughts:

The green dial is darker and less reflecting than the Aliex pics suggest, and is also darker than the coffee dial. Consequently there's more glare coming off the hardlex crystal than with the coffee dial.
Second hand and WR lettering are orange, not red.

I love the shape of the watch case and slightly domed crystal on these watches, it's smooth like a pebble picked from a riverbed and the crystal merges seamlessly with the case. Nowhere there's a straight line or a hard edge (except for the lugs), giving the watch a very smooth feel.

Although the green dial reflects less light than the coffee dial, the time is actually easier to read because of the greater contrast between the silver hands and green dial.

If someone has bought the grey and/or blue dial version please post some pics. I am curious how they look in real life!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jovame said:


> Further to my post from 3 weeks ago (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post48425181.html#post48425181), here's some pics of the *Carnival 8894G* in stainless steel and with the green dial that arrived this week
> 
> Some thoughts:
> 
> ...


Excellent!  Thanks for the review and pictures, wear it in good health


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jovame said:


> Further to my post from 3 weeks ago (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post48425181.html#post48425181), here's some pics of the *Carnival 8894G* in stainless steel and with the green dial that arrived this week:
> 
> View attachment 14034393
> 
> ...


I'm kinda of regretting not buying one of these now. It's like great. But I had to remove some things from basket, as it was getting way too expensive. Perhaps I'll get one these once my bank account recovers 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks Jovame, great photos! I think it looks even better than the Ali photos suggested. I'd also like to see the blue dial - it's a choice between the blue and the green for me and right now the green is winning. What did you think of the strap?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

And here it is! My first AliX anniversary purchase: the Merkur 6105 









Lightning fast shipping! 7 calendar days from China to France, that's impressive 

Package very well protected, with a basic anti-theft device, strong bubble wrap, and a nice Merkur travel watch case.









The watch comes with a stamped dated warranty card, Merkur business card, and some extras, namely a microfiber cleaning cloth and a springbar removing tool.









The watch itself is not disappointing  you get the famous cushion case, _very_ well executed with its polished smooth edges, and an outstanding turtle case back:









A signed ("M") screw-down crown:









The unidirectional bezel is not really smooth, it's quite grippy and you can feel the friction. The bezel insert is a super shiny (/scratchable) ceramic one, gotta be careful 

Unfortunately there are no drilled lugs... Hopefully the stock silicone strap is quite soft and easy enough to spread to access the springbars. If you put a harder strap or a bracelet, be extra cautious as the polished case is prone to show scratches (my poor SRP773 can testify).

The lume is a little inferior to the New Turtle one, but still great! It still shows after 1 hour in the dark.









I'm not a big fan of the silicone strap it came with, so I removed it immediately.









And there it is perhaps the most noticeable difference with its big sister SRP77x: the 20 mm lug Vs. such a big case (43.4 x 47.2 mm) it just feels bizarre...









I tried quite a few combos you can see below lol, but really no, for me 22 mm like the New Turtles feel better.









I ended up putting it on a Bond NATO, but I'm still to receive 2 Marine Nationale straps, and I think the one with the red stripe might be a winner. I wondered if I could find a nice 20 mm bead of rice bracelet, but eventually I'm not convinced a straight width bracelet will look good on the 6105. Maybe a Casio bracelet that extends right before the lungs?? I'm circumspect...

The crystal is true sapphire, so that's Merkur 1-0 Seiko 









And I didn't talk about the movement but it's the workhorse NH35A, butter smooth and hacking. Not my first, not my last (I can tell with certainty as I'm waiting for the San Martin 62MAS who has one lol).

The inevitable wrist shots:









I'm open to suggestions from other owners on a good strap/bracelet for it 

Nicolas


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Nice review and pictures, I got this watch from same seller on Ebay and i got that old *ss plastic box,No cleaning cloth,No removing tool and i payed about 30 euro's more : ( 
I did got it two or three weeks earlier tho......as if that makes the pill less bitter...
And yes the "Chinese" marine nationale with the red stripe looks killer on this watch...I did the same because of the splash of red on the dial and second hand....it also looks les narrow imho.
Enjoy your watch, as will i my "expensive" version....which is the same...... DOH !.. damn that Ali and his discount day.
Must not forget the price of the "original" 6105.....than all s good again ; )


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ot1S said:


> the "Chinese" marine nationale with the red stripe looks killer on this watch...I did the same because of the splash of red on the dial and second hand....it also looks les narrow imho.


That's what I was hoping!  Would you have a picture, while I'm waiting for my MN strap?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have the bracelet for mine, it's a nice oyster style. Hollow end links, but that is 'vintage correct' like the overall shape and proportions of the case and bracelet, and doesn't really jump out because of the shape of the case/lugs.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks Jovame, great photos! I think it looks even better than the Ali photos suggested. I'd also like to see the blue dial - it's a choice between the blue and the green for me and right now the green is winning. What did you think of the strap?


The strap is decent enough for this price range I think. I have no way to test this, but it seems to be real leather. At least it smells like leather ;-)

The strap is padded for about half its length, making it thicker at the lugs than at the end. It has no crocodile or other pattern but is smooth which fits nicely with the watch IMO.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

mougino said:


> And here it is! My first AliX anniversary purchase: the Merkur 6105
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I were you, I would leave the original rubber strap. Because its vintage style and I think it is the one that best suits.

How much do these watches cost?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

jovame said:


> Further to my post from 3 weeks ago (https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post48425181.html#post48425181), here's some pics of the *Carnival 8894G* in stainless steel and with the green dial that arrived this week:
> 
> View attachment 14034393
> 
> ...


Bought through Amazon.









Sent from my BND-L34 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

tguerin18 said:


> Bought through Amazon.


That is one modem-killing quote buddy!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Steel Dive 50 Atmos homage arrived! Quite impressive!

Will post a short review later.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Victorv said:


> If I were you, I would leave the original rubber strap. Because its vintage style and I think it is the one that best suits.
> 
> How much do these watches cost?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


Got mine for EUR 130 (USD 145) with coupons and anniversary price. If you read a few posts back that's the lowest you can get. Normal price is around $50 more.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

tguerin18 said:


> Bought through Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, this looks not bad at all!
The grey dial looks a lot lighter than I expected, almost like silver.

Didn't realise this was on Amazon also. They claim it has a sapphire crystal over there, but on Aliex it says hardlex and I think that's indeed what it is.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

mougino said:


> Got mine for EUR 130 (USD 145) with coupons and anniversary price. If you read a few posts back that's the lowest you can get. Normal price is around $50 more.


Many thanks mougino, nice price

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

rkovac said:


> I'm sorry to say, but Pagani Design Cocktail IS huge for a dress watch. I'm not sure about exact size, but it definitely wears like 44 mm. My Heimdallr Sharkey 6105 is 44 mm and on the hand it looks smaller than Pagani.
> You have to consider the Pagani is all dial.


I never wear as a dress watch. It is a casual watch. I wear to work and I wear at weekends. It is a very nice modern size watch. Unless you are a kid or you have skinny wrist it would not look large, it is a very nice piece. Size is spot-on.


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'm open to suggestions from other owners on a good strap/bracelet for it
> 
> Nicolas


Received mine today. Ordered Sunday, received Friday. No extra UK customs charges.

Fantastic watch. Mine has gone on a quick release grey Barton canvas strap and looks great, considering the face is a dark grey rather than piano black.

Would have liked a better contrast for the bezel markings, but the grey mirror like ceramic dial looks nice. You said you thought it might scratch easily? I'm hoping it'll be more durable than a painted/lacquered one.

All in all, a steal at £111 ish in the Ali sale.










Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I've had mine for a while and the bezel is unmarked. I don't have another like it, it's perfectly polished and I can't see how the metallic bits are inlaid because the surface is like a mirror


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Here's a daytime shot.









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Black Rider (which itself is a cool nickname) on sale for $60 USD: New M002 Automatic Wrist Rider Watch OEM by Sea-Gull ST1701 Movement Arabic Black Dial Bauhaus Style Watch
> In fact, I bought the Black Rider, given I prefer its form factor . . . and I can't resist a bargain! It has has good reviews. Note that one WUS member (thetimelord, as I recall) bought it at the same time as I did, and actually had problems with hers (which you can read about), but given the other, positive reviews I've read about the Black Rider, I think her experience is probably the exception, and not the rule.


I did have trouble with the Rider M002 (seagullwatchstore told me the rattly rotor, which occurred after about a fortnight, was normal, very disappointing - eventually they ignored me). I've bought myself an infamous "sticky ball" from ebay and will attempt to tighten the rotor myself.

Apart from my bad experience (I won't shop there again), I would still recommend this watch and hopefully it's not an indication of poor QC, just simple bad luck. I suppose we all know that many of these sellers don't provide customer support when we need it and it's just part of the gamble. It did cost me around £47, after all 

A "Speed Racer" Seiko 5 SNK371 is currently getting wrist time while the former favourite M002 languishes in a box. I prefer this Speed Racer version as it's a slightly smaller dial/bezel and a Jubilee Clasp, albeit the dreaded folded links (had a tough time adjusting that myself, gave in and took it to Timpson).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received this today. Only took 8 days to arrive here in the UK. Which is the quickest I've ever received anything from AliExpress.

I think it looks ever better in real life, than the pictures I received from the seller did.

Reef Tiger RGA8236
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cOzhHd37









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## sbhas2k (Jan 29, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Steel Dive 50 Atmos homage arrived! Quite impressive!
> 
> Will post a short review later.
> 
> ...


Link plz. Looks good

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

sbhas2k said:


> Link plz. Looks good
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/IDRumwc

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## sbhas2k (Jan 29, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/IDRumwc
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Can you measure lug to lug mm and let me know. Thanks

Homage of omega seamaster and I love the sterile dial

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

sbhas2k said:


> Can you measure lug to lug mm and let me know. Thanks
> 
> Homage of omega seamaster and I love the sterile dial
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


51mm

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

sbhas2k said:


> Can you measure lug to lug mm and let me know. Thanks
> 
> Homage of omega seamaster and I love the sterile dial
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


By the way, this one is not a seamaster homage but a very close homage to the Squale 50 Atmos Opaco.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## sbhas2k (Jan 29, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> By the way, this one is not a seamaster homage but a very close homage to the Squale 50 Atmos Opaco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've small wrist, for me 47 or 48 mm lug to luf is optimal. Need to skip this homage..you're right about Sinn

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Received this today. Only took 8 days to arrive here in the UK. Which is the quickest I've ever received anything from AliExpress.
> 
> I think it looks ever better in real life, than the pictures I received from the seller did.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! Congratulations and enjoy it in good health. I bet you enjoying looking at the way the light plays with that dial! Probably this is the best homage to the Seiko Cocktail Time then, surpassing the one from Pagani Design.

I do have a couple of questions:

How was the watch packed? Did it come in a large box of sorts?

The movement is a Seiko NH36A?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just received my San Martin 62MAS!









*Cons:*

The seller told me he had an 'LJM' branded left, so that's what I received... but with a new (non-lumed) bezel insert 

What I was expecting (many buyers' pics)









What I got:









The bezel has so much friction it is honestly impossible to turn  I had to use a pair of pliers rolled in a cloth to achieve a 360º...

*Pros:*

Screw-down crown and butter smooth NH35A movement. The dial lume is still great  Drilled lugs!!









Domed Sapphire crystal, as advertised 









The dial is a stunning gray sunburst, really impressive under direct light 









Gorgeous case back 









Excellent diameter and lug-to-lug!! Respectively ~40 mm and 48 mm.









One of the post comfortable silicone strap I've had the pleasure to wear 









*Neutral:*

Sterile crown and strap. Not sure if yeah or nay...









The package is complete, with warranty card, generic San Martin manual, a cloth and a free leather strap. But the plastic box is on the cheap side:









I paid 160€ on anniversary sale and it's definitely worth it. The dimensions and look are all I was waiting for. Too bad about the 2 flaws (un-turnable bezel and unlumed insert), but that's minor, I want to keep the watch. I don't know if I should open up to the seller or live with it 

Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I just received my San Martin 62MAS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice watch. To be honest the bezel issue would annoy me enough to open to contact the seller.

Have you tried to submerge it in water, them try to turn the bezel a few times? Use some rubber gloves for grip. Could be some debris in there. I had a similar issue once where I was sure there was a fault with the bezel and just a few turns under water solved the issue.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Beautiful watch! Congratulations and enjoy it in good health. I bet you enjoying looking at the way the light plays with that dial! Probably this is the best homage to the Seiko Cocktail Time then, surpassing the one from Pagani Design.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions:
> 
> ...


The dial looks fantastic. Like you said the way the light plays with it. I've been after a good Cocktail Time Homage for a while now. I don't personally own the Pagani Design one, but I'm pretty sure this is higher quality.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I also received my 62MAS today and agree with mougino's mini-review. My bezel is also extremely difficult to turn, but I can turn it, so that's just the way it is. The strap is actually natural rubber, not silicone, and good quality. I had to change the very nice buckle for a different one to get a better fit (the holes are widely spaced).

One thing that might bother me is that in artificial light the grey sunburst dial combines with the dome crystal distortion to make me think there's a big greasy smudge on the crystal!

The hands are not actually the same as on the Merkur 6105 (those are better finished), I thought they would be. 

I also got a leather bangle as a free gift, and bundled up partway in the bubble wrap, a precision screwdriver. Actually I'm not sure the screwdriver was intentionally included, so maybe the seller is looking around for his precision screwdriver right now. My leather bracelet is a completely different design and colour, I guess they are 'handmade' pieces, so I really like this as a gift. In the past San Martins came with a red/white/blue stripe NATO in 18mm...regardless of the lug size of the watch!

All in all, I like it. I know what to expect with these and this doesn't disappoint.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This arrived from Ali today and is "by far" the least expensive watch I have ever purchased at a whopping $14.40 during their recent anniversary sale. I never dreamt you could buy a watch worth having for a mere pittance, not to mention a watch that I really like! I am especially impressed by the 44 mm face which is surrounded by a metal (albeit alloy) case as opposed to the vast majority of resin/ABS cases on the myriad of Skmei and Casio offerings. It even has a mineral crystal (as opposed to acrylic) and a s.s. bracelet. What do you think?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Very nice watch. To be honest the bezel issue would annoy me enough to open to contact the seller.
> 
> Have you tried to submerge it in water, them try to turn the bezel a few times? Use some rubber gloves for grip. Could be some debris in there. I had a similar issue once where I was sure there was a fault with the bezel and just a few turns under water solved the issue.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Thanks, that is a great tip! It definitely helped a little, now I'm able to turn the bezel with my hand with the help of my shirt or a towel, it's still quite hard but better! 

Nicolas


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Thanks, that is a great tip! It definitely helped a little, now I'm able to turn the bezel with my hand with the help of my shirt or a towel, it's still quite hard but better!
> 
> Nicolas


Nicolas, and ED209, sorry to hear about the bezel action on your San Martin 62MAS HOMAGES.

I had higher hopes for those watches, frankly. Please keep us apprised how they break in; here's hoping they improve with a bit of time.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Honestly, I wouldn't expect not being able to turn the bezel on a $30 Bagelsport.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't expect not being able to turn the bezel on a $30 Bagelsport.


The bezel action on my Bagelsports is excellent


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nicolas, and ED209, sorry to hear about the bezel action on your San Martin 62MAS HOMAGES.
> 
> I had higher hopes for those watches, frankly. Please keep us apprised how they break in; here's hoping they improve with a bit of time.


I don't think it will break in. Mine is hard to turn because the bezel is very thin and not grippy. I can juuuust barely turn it by gripping with thumb and finger tip, otherwise I have to hold it between thumb and knuckle, like a screw bottle top, that doesn't work great because then my hand covers it and I can't see what I'm setting it to. I've just tried every watch in my box and I can turn every bezel with fingertips, all of them easily except for (in increasing difficulty) Seiko Turtle, Orient Ray II, Orient Mako XL which are possible but not easy. This San Martin is a bit harder than the Mako XL.

I don't see it as huge problem, but a smooth slick action would of course have been nice. I would rather have this action and a perfectly aligned bezel (which it is) than my Turtle's action and misalignment (which it is).

All in all, if the Big Three of Chinese watches are the Merkur 6105, the LJM Tiger Sharks, and the San Martin 62MAS then I rate the other two above this one (I also rate them above every other watch in my collection):

6105 - beautiful finishing and spec - goes down to £120
Tiger Sharks - love the design, overall look and bracelet - goes down to £120
62MAS - perhaps the best lume, box crystal and sunburst are nice - goes down to £140 and doesn't really justify the higher price over the other two IMO.

Recommendation - buy all three, but buy the 6105 and Tiger Sharks first.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

johnmichael said:


> This arrived from Ali today and is "by far" the least expensive watch I have ever purchased at a whopping $14.40 during their recent anniversary sale. I never dreamt you could buy a watch worth having for a mere pittance, not to mention a watch that I really like! I am especially impressed by the 44 mm face which is surrounded by a metal (albeit alloy) case as opposed to the vast majority of resin/ABS cases on the myriad of Skmei and Casio offerings. It even has a mineral crystal (as opposed to acrylic) and a s.s. bracelet. What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 14046627
> View attachment 14046629
> View attachment 14046631


That looks good enough to make me consider trying one out! Impressive for the money.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received another one of my purchases from the recent Ali sale.

£9.89 26%OFF | EACHE Popular Special Hole Design Watch Bands Genuine Calfskin Leather Racing Band Watchband Straps 18mm 20mm 22mm
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sPnYdk9









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Received another one of my purchases from the recent Ali sale.
> 
> £9.89 26%OFF | EACHE Popular Special Hole Design Watch Bands Genuine Calfskin Leather Racing Band Watchband Straps 18mm 20mm 22mm
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sPnYdk9
> ...


Nice strap and nice combo! I like my vintage EACHE strap. I bought 2 of the vintage suede ones too for my wife and they are super comfortable!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

From above i wanted to applause, thanks for sharing pictures of your new strap, it's amazing how a strap can change the look of the watch. I love this combo.
Not sure how to phrase this in english but the strap gives flesh to the watch, this is put in relief because the dial is simple and neat and the "calf" skin helps indeed i think.

On something else :
It looks like Nakzen and Ruimas shops have changed their names to sell more brands. What do you think of this one ? 
https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/pro...?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.50.54243453UdpsJq

Using a known movement from Miyota https://miyotamovement.com/product/9015/ .

What do you think of the dial, the design, the name of the brand ? (De Feels, how does it ring in your language ?)

Really curious to see how you appraise it.

Also some good looking quartz models imo : Anyone have bought them ? 
This one in particular https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/pro...?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.22.d8923de9G7UEq8

this one if you like this roman figures design https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/pro...l?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.8.44a33de9wjkWHs

this one is nice too, expecting more colors though https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/pro...?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.20.44a33de9wjkWHs


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> From above i wanted to applause, thanks for sharing pictures of your new strap, it's amazing how a strap can change the look of the watch. I love this combo.
> Not sure how to phrase this in english but the strap gives flesh to the watch, this is put in relief because the dial is simple and neat and the "calf" skin helps indeed i think.
> ...


Thanks. When it comes to the name 'De Feels' I personally think it sounds ridiculous. 
As for the other watches you linked too. I've actually already ordered the automatic version of the one with Roman numerals. I'm just waiting for it to arrive.

£84.12 48%OFF | NAKZEN Men Classic Automatic Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Man Stainless Steel Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino Miyota 9015
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/V4xkDIt

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, it's a good looking watch and that's a cracking price for a 9015 but I don't think I could buy a watch with that name on it.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Got my Reef Tiger. I'm really impressed and happy. After wearing a day i think a better leather strap would be nice. Anybody a suggestion?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Another day, another watch. This time it's the San Martin SSD04.

£140.69 17%OFF | San Martin Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Watch Vintage Stainlss Steel Wristwatch 200m Water Resistant Montre Homme Men 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bKxkkxyl









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Another day, another watch. This time it's the San Martin SSD04.
> 
> £140.69 17%OFF | San Martin Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Watch Vintage Stainlss Steel Wristwatch 200m Water Resistant Montre Homme Men
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bKxkkxyl
> ...


how do you like this one? I've been debating whether to pick this one up. what size is your wrist ? seems to fit it nicely.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Amuthini said:


> how do you like this one? I've been debating whether to pick this one up. what size is your wrist ? seems to fit it nicely.


I got the bronzo and it's excellent IMO. My wrist is 17.5 cm and it sits just right.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Another Reef Tiger----the build quality of this brand seems to be quite good. This is the Grand Reef----Grand Seiko homage


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

So I've got a question. You guys who've bought San Martin watches seem to be linking to them on AliExpress, but it appears that they're available on Amazon and eBay at similar prices, if not slightly cheaper? I'm wondering why in the world you'd go to AliExpress when you could buy from Amazon and have all the protection that goes with it (not to mention the shipping.)

For example, here's the watch that was linked, above: San Martin Men's Automatic Diving Watch Stainless Steel Vintage Watch 200m Water Resistance 42MM https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079NSGLCL/


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

diversification said:


> So I've got a question. You guys who've bought San Martin watches seem to be linking to them on AliExpress, but it appears that they're available on Amazon and eBay at similar prices, if not slightly cheaper? I'm wondering why in the world you'd go to AliExpress when you could buy from Amazon and have all the protection that goes with it (not to mention the shipping.)
> 
> For example, here's the watch that was linked, above: San Martin Men's Automatic Diving Watch Stainless Steel Vintage Watch 200m Water Resistance 42MM https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079NSGLCL/


Alipay has a great buyer protection too, from my experience similar if not better than Paypal (particularly in case of dispute, I opened a Paypal one recently and it was quite cumbersome compared to Ali).

That being said, AliExpress had an anniversary sale recently with many discount coupons. I purchased a Merkur 6105 only 130€ ($145), eBay & Amazon.com prices are both $199. I also purchased a San Martin 62MAS at 160€ ($180), eBay & Amazon.com prices are both $215. That's $55 and $35 cheaper respectively.

Nicolas


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

diversification said:


> So I've got a question. You guys who've bought San Martin watches seem to be linking to them on AliExpress, but it appears that they're available on Amazon and eBay at similar prices, if not slightly cheaper? I'm wondering why in the world you'd go to AliExpress when you could buy from Amazon and have all the protection that goes with it (not to mention the shipping.)
> 
> For example, here's the watch that was linked, above: San Martin Men's Automatic Diving Watch Stainless Steel Vintage Watch 200m Water Resistance 42MM https://www.amazon.com/dp/B079NSGLCL/


Also just to point out: the San Martin watches aren't available on Amazon UK. Same might apply to other countries too.


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Fair points, didn't consider all of that. Thanks!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my two MN straps tonight. I'm convinced the look is extra on a field watch (the yellow lined one on my Hamilton Khaki is killer). I'm more circumspect about the red one on the Merkur 6105 

On a technical standpoint I don't understand the fuss: they are not practical nor comfortable IMO... A correctly sized leather or silicone strap feels better on the wrist. Ok the MN are elastic so I understand in summer when your wrist expands they're practical, but so are some of my vintage Seiko SS bracelets with a spring extension...

TL;DR: MN straps look good, feel meh.










NB: they came perfectly sized at 20 mm width, I messaged the seller about that after a fellow Australian WIS shared his bad experience here.

Nicolas


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Corgeut 42 mm pilot watch review, sapphire, stainless steel, Miyota 821A ~70$ on ali






and some pictures


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I received my two MN straps tonight. I'm convinced the look is extra on a field watch (the yellow lined one on my Hamilton Khaki is killer). I'm more circumspect about the red one on the Merkur 6105
> 
> On a technical standpoint I don't understand the fuss: they are not practical nor comfortable IMO... A correctly sized leather or silicone strap feels better on the wrist. Ok the MN are elastic so I understand in summer when your wrist expands they're practical, but so are some of my vintage Seiko SS bracelets with a spring extension...
> 
> ...


It looks really awesome on the Hamilton! Nice watch!

I'm not too sure about the Merkur, i dont know, this one just looks really good on a rubber strap, maybe a tropic rubber.

I wasnt really sure about the MN straps at first but I actually do find them very comfortable. I barely notice it is on my wrist.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Gedmis said:


> Corgeut 42 mm pilot watch review, sapphire, stainless steel, Miyota 821A ~70$ on ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. Nice watch, I like it. Very clean look.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> how do you like this one? I've been debating whether to pick this one up. what size is your wrist ? seems to fit it nicely.


I've got a 7 inch wrist. I was a bit worried about the size myself before buying it. But it fits really nicely on my wrist, due to the compact lugs. The strap is really comfortable too. Here's a quick picture of the lume too.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

manchette said:


> It looks like Nakzen and Ruimas shops have changed their names to sell more brands. What do you think of this one ?
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/pro...?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.50.54243453UdpsJq


It gets me in de feels.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

My first (and last) MN style strap from Aliexpress has arrived and I put it on my Corgeut Black Bay. I must admit it is comfortable but that's the only pro. The way you have to mount it on the watch is very awkward and, but this could depend on the strap not being the original one, it is very difficult to close the clasp. I really can't understand all the hype about it. I appreciate much more a seatbelt Nato.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> My first (and last) MN style strap from Aliexpress has arrived and I put it on my Corgeut Black Bay. I must admit it is comfortable but that's the only pro. The way you have to mount it on the watch is very awkward and, but this could depend on the strap not being the original one, it is very difficult to close the clasp. I really can't understand all the hype about it. I appreciate much more a seatbelt Nato.
> View attachment 14053311
> 
> View attachment 14053313
> ...


My thoughts exactly, although it does look really good on your BB!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It gets me in de feels.


It may become trendy, only lacks a few reviews for this


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here we go again. This time it's the Nakzen SS7002G. It definitely brings something a little different to my collection, with the gold, Roman numerals and the patterned dial. I really like the gold on the middle links in the bracelet too.

£83.96 48%OFF | NAKZEN Men Classic Automatic Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Man Stainless Steel Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino Miyota 9015
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/V4xkDIt









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I've seen a good video introducing this model as a really good value.
But ... in real life it looks like Starking quality is not as it should be, many clients seem to complain about the 'not so smooth' movement  
Are Starking missing something here ? (Quality control field)

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/STAR..._expid=4b4fec47-0e6c-4b3a-b3b9-4c2f44cdec79-1






Would you take the risk ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

@ N°1Viper : Very nice, i like the Roman numerals and the dial, it looks like Christmas at your place


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

manchette said:


> I've seen a good video introducing this model as a really good value.
> But ... in real life it looks like Starking quality is not as it should be, many clients seem to complain about the 'not so smooth' movement
> Are Starking missing something here ? (Quality control field)
> 
> ...


Value for money is really quite bad on that one, despite the relatively low price you are much better off with the am0184 which has sapphire and a real steel case that is far better finished.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

oinofilo said:


> My first (and last) MN style strap from Aliexpress has arrived and I put it on my Corgeut Black Bay. I must admit it is comfortable but that's the only pro. The way you have to mount it on the watch is very awkward and, but this could depend on the strap not being the original one, it is very difficult to close the clasp. I really can't understand all the hype about it. I appreciate much more a seatbelt Nato.


I don't get the hype either. The strap is very insubstantial and elastic does not last forever. It's actually hard to get a decent fit because too loose and the watch bungees around on you wrist, the hardware is in the wrong place and I often snag the adjustment to knock it way out. I also think the clasp is easier to undo accidentally than it to fasten in the first place. Yes it is soft on the wrist, but what kind of Princess And The Pea people are complaining about other straps being too rough? There's no benefit (and some disbenefits) vs a perlon strap, if someone called Erika is selling these for $80 then that is incredible. I much prefer a heavy duty 3-ring Zulu myself.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> @ N°1Viper : Very nice, i like the Roman numerals and the dial, it looks like Christmas at your place


It feels like it at the moment  I've got one more watch to come now. 
Here's a close up of the dial.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I must say the combo 6105 + red-striped MN is starting to grow on me


----------



## codeture (Oct 12, 2014)

Wow. This is pretty terrific... Nakzen did their homework.
It looks like a guilloche dial - is it for real? 

Really cool looking by the way. 

May you wear it in good health. 

Sent from my MI 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Gedmis said:


> Corgeut 42 mm pilot watch review, sapphire, stainless steel, Miyota 821A ~70$ on ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone have more info about this movement? Is it a 8215 movement with hacking function?

Is it available from ali or ebay? I would like to use it for a cheap build.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

This store is a little bit cheaper with some San Martin watches.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...-Movement-Wristwatch/4720016_32969893059.html

The store has a bit lower feedback score though...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Quint1980 said:


> Does anyone have more info about this movement? Is it a 8215 movement with hacking function?
> 
> Is it available from ali or ebay? I would like to use it for a cheap build.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


check my review description on youtube for direct link to ali


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

One more source for the stretchy bands:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...8.0&pvid=3c265653-d376-4377-b7bc-6fa17af51900


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

bubble...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Gedmis said:


> check my review description on youtube for direct link to ali


Thanks great video btw. But i was referring to the movement specifically. I would like to get one of those hacking 8215 movements. Im only familiar with the non hacking version so far...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> One more source for the stretchy bands:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...8.0&pvid=3c265653-d376-4377-b7bc-6fa17af51900


The watch you've linked too is actually cheaper on the official store. They also accept select coupons, so you can get it even cheaper too.

£142.05 23%OFF | San Martin Men Vintage Stainless Steel Diver Watch Automatic Movement 200 Water Resistant Ceramic Bezel Relojes Hombre 2018 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qQFoKwz

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Very nice watch. To be honest the bezel issue would annoy me enough to open to contact the seller.
> 
> Have you tried to submerge it in water, them try to turn the bezel a few times? Use some rubber gloves for grip. Could be some debris in there. I had a similar issue once where I was sure there was a fault with the bezel and just a few turns under water solved the issue.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I was going to suggest fairy liquid as a lubricant to get it going.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

FattMatt said:


> I was going to suggest fairy liquid as a lubricant to get it going.


Haha. what is fairy liquid? WD40? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Haha. what is fairy liquid? WD40?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Washing up liquid.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

FattMatt said:


> Washing up liquid.


Washing up liquid, Fairy Liquid, is very useful for loads of things.

My two favourite uses are:

1) if the Central Heating system, (Wet Radiators) is noisy, best cure to try is to put about a Cup of Fairy Liquid in the cold water header tank. Make sure you find the right tank, most systems that have this type of system will have two cold water tanks, the large one is for the hot water system and the small one feeds the heating system.

2) ink jet printers are notorious for blocking up and not printing. Most of my ink jets are old ones I got for nothing or paid very little money for, but were not printing well. I make up a solution of 90% water and 10% Isopropyl Alcohol with one drop of Fairy Liquid. Soak a pad of kitchen towel in this mixture and put it under the print head, remove the ink cartridges before you do this. Leave for at least 24 hours and maybe repeat a couple of times if the heads were badly clogged. This works for me unless the printer develops an electrical or mechanical fault. When my wife was studying for her degree she needed to print a load of stuff and her course work she had to submit for marking. I got an Epson Business ink jet off eBay, paid £2 for it, cleaned it out as stated and it lasted the whole course until an internal gear stripped and it would not feed paper! It was replaced with another printer I got Free with a Monitor I bought which worked fine after I removed the pen that had fallen into the paper slot and cleaned it!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Washing up liquid, Fairy Liquid, is very useful for loads of things.
> 
> My two favourite uses are:
> 
> ...


Going off at a slight tangent from watch, liquid clothes detergent is a very good degreaser, better than washing up liquid on kitchen oil splashes and spills.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Fairy liquid aka dishwashing liquid. This would work great with some warm water.

I've used warm water in a salad dish before when I bought my Corgeut BB a couple of years ago. I could feel there was a rough patch in one section of the bezel. I was surprised at the small, but present rubbish that was at the bottom of the dish. The bezel is very nice now.

I def wouldn't recommend WD40. I have used it on my gym equipment before. It actually attracts dust and turns to gunk. Not what you want under a bezel.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Washing up liquid, Fairy Liquid, is very useful for loads of things.
> 
> My two favourite uses are:
> 
> ...


Going off at a slight tangent from watch, liquid clothes detergent is a very good degreaser, better than washing up liquid on kitchen oil splashes and spills.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Washing up liquid, Fairy Liquid, is very useful for loads of things.
> 
> My two favourite uses are:
> 
> ...


Learning something every day here! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

I go away for two days only to come back to find we're talking about dishwashing liquid. :think::-s:-s Can someone please explain how this could possibly happen. I come here to get away from the dishes, and the cleaning, and work!!:-d:-d


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> I just received my San Martin 62MAS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice review, and the bezel action might be caused by an incorrectly fitted retaining spring, or you could fix it by using a good quality teflon lubricant such as Finlube TF from Interflon. As for the lume, here's a stock Seiko 62MAS:






View attachment 14056539


So yeah, I got this 160 euro watch which has this as a flaw doesn't cut it for me, no matter how much nicer you'll find the fully lumed bezel, the same amount of buyers will complain about that one being different from the original from Seiko.

Mine by the way doesn't have the bezel issue, and if it weren't for the perfectly serviced and modified NH35 I would have been happy to swap it with you.

Also, your DS2 needs to be calibrated. Such cheap tools are merely assembled from the factory, but you will need to calibrate it at least once, by the screw trimmer besides the two leds. Take a real diamond and you should see full scale from basically no leds at idle. Then take sapphire and you will need to have one or two leds less... Then take mineral and it will only move one, max two leds.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I was painting my garden fence with my pristine Tisell sub on, and I saw that I got a fleck of wood preservative into the inlaid numbers on my bezel. I was kicking myself because I know I would never be able to colour match the lume. But wait! It turns out the numbers are actually just white paint. And the wood stain washed out anyway.

For this reason I am happy my 62MAS has white paint in the bezel, it is certainly more durable, and repairable. Lumed bezels don't look right to me, I think the only one I have is my LJM Tiger Sharks and that works because of the colours and design. But on a Seiko homage, no thanks!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> I was painting my garden fence with my pristine Tisell sub on...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I know right? I only went out to check on my seedlings and I heard my neighbour painting the other side (it is his fence, the one that he is responsible for). So I offered to paint my side of his fence, and ended up doing it without going back inside. Such a daft thing to do with a nice watch on. Would have worn my Casio HDA600 if I'd put any thought into it. But, alls well that ends well!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Has anyone bought these G-Shock NATO strap adapters/ terminals:

Set of terminals Replacement for Casio DW 5600 GWX 5600 GW 5000 G 5600 GW M5610 GLX 5600 DW 6900 + Nylon strap watchbands-in Watchbands from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I was thinking about getting a set for my DW-5600E. The one thing I read is that some 22mm NATO straps won't fit with G-Shock adapters however these are the bent-type adapters so all NATO straps should glide in and fit? Can anyone confirm this for me please.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> Has anyone bought these G-Shock NATO strap adapters/ terminals:
> 
> Set of terminals Replacement for Casio DW 5600 GWX 5600 GW 5000 G 5600 GW M5610 GLX 5600 DW 6900 + Nylon strap watchbands-in Watchbands from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> I was thinking about getting a set for my DW-5600E. The one thing I read is that some 22mm NATO straps won't fit with G-Shock adapters however these are the bent-type adapters so all NATO straps should glide in and fit? Can anyone confirm this for me please.


personally never tried but looks cheaper here --> less risk you take
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Set...614.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dF6u8S7

good luck, and feedback pls


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> Fairy liquid aka dishwashing liquid. This would work great with some warm water.
> 
> I've used warm water in a salad dish before when I bought my Corgeut BB a couple of years ago. I could feel there was a rough patch in one section of the bezel. I was surprised at the small, but present rubbish that was at the bottom of the dish. The bezel is very nice now.
> 
> ...


I would recommend WD40 :-! Why do you think my user name is ObiWon *WD40*? This dates back to the days when for 20+ years I was the Secretary of a Rifle Shooting Club. WD40 is great for wiping your weapon down, wood and metal work, as the guys used to say I bought it in Industrial Quantities! I have used it to de-gunk a metal watch bracelet, but it is not good for long term protection IMHO. I am experimenting with this though:









Seems to work fine, smells quite strong, not a horrible smell, but you are aware of it, but the watches I used it on, which were old and wear/worn, do look better and it did clean some persistent muck off. YMMV

PS The ObiWon bit comes from the fact that as the long standing secretary of the Rifle Club and past Vice Chairman I was the de-facto voice for the Club. During inclement weather, I wore, and still have, a large dark blue oiled canvass coat with hood, that was very water resistant and big enough to keep a short rifle underneath in heavy rain, hence I got called ObiWon and in the 'Poachers Pocket' in the back of the coat I always had the oily rag and a can of WD40!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Well, it mounts like a traditional strap rather than a nato. Closing the clasp becomes easier as you get more used to it. To me these are very minor issues given the comfort and good looks of these straps.



oinofilo said:


> My first (and last) MN style strap from Aliexpress has arrived and I put it on my Corgeut Black Bay. I must admit it is comfortable but that's the only pro. The way you have to mount it on the watch is very awkward and, but this could depend on the strap not being the original one, it is very difficult to close the clasp. I really can't understand all the hype about it. I appreciate much more a seatbelt Nato.
> View attachment 14053311
> 
> View attachment 14053313
> ...


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Everything is AWESOME!  The anniversary Lego(TM) watch has arrived and I must say it is really cool! 









It's a little on the big side, with a 43 x 43 mm dial but it wears well, it's not shocking on the wrist.









I was happily surprised on the LCD and backlight quality 









It offers the usual functions: time (AM/PM or 24H), date + day, stopwatch, alarm. The display is not the usual seven-segment one but a nice 4x5 pixel matrix.









The strap has a butterfly clasp, a little rough but comfortable enough. Can be opened/closed with one hand. I didn't have to resize it, it was perfectly sized as is.









The back says WR 3 ATM but after I used a Q-tip dipped in alcohol to remove the logo, it appears some infiltrated under the crystal >_< I wouldn't take it to the shower...









For 3.33€ at the anniversary sale I'm quite satisfied  it will be a great weekend watch, or even make occurrence at my Friday fun-wear to amaze the colleagues. I might even try it tonight, I like the big readable display and the backlight is top-notch. A happy purchase for sure!

Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Everything is AWESOME!  The anniversary Lego(TM) watch has arrived and I must say it is really cool!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It definitely seems like a bargain for a fun and unique watch. Not to my taste, but I hope you enjoy it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> It definitely seems like a bargain for a fun and unique watch. Not to my taste, but I hope you enjoy it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Where does "Taste" come in to it? You buy a watch like this just BECAUSE :-d

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Where does "Taste" come in to it? You buy a watch like this just BECAUSE :-d
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


You buy this watch if you have big balls... Because you'll need them to deal with the looks and comments you get from people when they see it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Think this really a stainless steel case?

I'd be happy to solve my Type-B flieger need for $4!

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bDSajSac


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Think this really a stainless steel case?
> 
> I'd be happy to solve my Type-B flieger need for $4!
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bDSajSac


I highly doubt that the case is stainless steel considering the price. And in the back it reads "stainless steel back" which normally indicates that the rest is something else = alloy. But as it's only $4 you might give it a try and then maybe open a dispute as the description clearly says it's stainless steel. But I wouldn't trust the description in this case.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

frogles said:


> personally never tried but looks cheaper here --> less risk you take
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Set...614.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dF6u8S7
> 
> good luck, and feedback pls


Yes, I did spot that other link but unfortunately that particular seller is only going to ship to India through AliExpress Premium Shipping and not the Free AliExpress Standard Shipping. The Premium Shipping has a very high rate (screenshot Below):










Thus, I'm ordering from the aforementioned seller in my last post. Hoping the adapters work with my G-Shock DW-5600. Will post feedback after I receive them.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> You buy this watch if you have big balls... Because you'll need them to deal with the looks and comments you get from people when they see it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


You got a problem with that??


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

The YouTube channel, the time teller modded his G shocks with NATO attachments this week. Check what he did.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> Yes, I did spot that other link but unfortunately that particular seller is only going to ship to India through AliExpress Premium Shipping and not the Free AliExpress Standard Shipping. The Premium Shipping has a very high rate (screenshot Below):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything is clear now
god luck once again


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

frogles said:


> personally never tried but looks cheaper here --> less risk you take
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Set...614.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dF6u8S7
> 
> good luck, and feedback pls


I did this yesterday, my G-Shock with G-Lide strap, one yellow plastic strap piece broke so I fitted a fabric strap that I had spare. I've ordered one with nicer material. I had to use some emery paper to make the slot a bit bigger to fit it in.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I need some help. I had asked for some links to a Spring Bar Removal tool on AliXpress a while back but unfortunately I have lost the links which were posted on this thread. I searched but I'm unable to find that particular post. 

If someone can be kind enough to post a link to a good quality Spring Bar Removal tool I would be grateful.

(Please post full links)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I need some help. I had asked for some links to a Spring Bar Removal tool on AliXpress a while back but unfortunately I have lost the links which were posted on this thread. I searched but I'm unable to find that particular post.
> 
> If someone can be kind enough to post a link to a good quality Spring Bar Removal tool I would be grateful.
> 
> (Please post full links)


Something like this? Simply search "Spring Bar Remover Tool" for more choices.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...n-Repair-Remover-Tool-4-Pins/32548474665.html


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> I need some help. I had asked for some links to a Spring Bar Removal tool on AliXpress a while back but unfortunately I have lost the links which were posted on this thread. I searched but I'm unable to find that particular post.
> 
> If someone can be kind enough to post a link to a good quality Spring Bar Removal tool I would be grateful.
> 
> (Please post full links)


This type is less likely to scratch your watch case:
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32957710075.html


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I was trying to find a good bracelet for the San Martin 39mm pilot/field/Damasko watch, and it turns out that a Parnis oyster bracelet fits it pretty well. I used thinner 1.5mm springbars and the holes match up just closely enough, it's a very secure fit and the end links don't move at all.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Something like this? Simply search "Spring Bar Remover Tool" for more choices.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New...n-Repair-Remover-Tool-4-Pins/32548474665.html


Thank-you so much for providing the link HoustonReal! Appreciate it my friend


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I was trying to find a good bracelet for the San Martin 39mm pilot/field/Damasko watch, and it turns out that a Parnis oyster bracelet fits it pretty well. I used thinner 1.5mm springbars and the holes match up just closely enough, it's a very secure fit and the end links don't move at all.
> 
> View attachment 14065025
> 
> View attachment 14065027


Bracelet looks great on that. Been eyeing that watch, just may have to break out a few of those tax return dollars since I already have 1 or 2 of those bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

One 'good' thing about the Parnis bracelets is that the clasps are exchangeable for any aliexpress glidelock variant sold for use on a Rolex (I'm using the one that came with my early Tisell). With the ones I have, the clasps have been terrible, but the bracelets themselves are nice enough.

I suspect that the fitted rubber straps for a Rolex would fit the San Martin too.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my last watch from my recent Ali sale orders.

The watch is nice for the money, but the finishing on the inside of the studs on the leather strap wasn't finished of properly. I had to sand them down a bit, as they were quite sharp.

£46.70 57%OFF | Corgeut 17 Jewels Mechanical Hand Winding Watch Seagull 3600 Movement 6497 Fashion Leather Sport Luminous Man Luxury Brand Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TEdGwuv









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1370 ~14$


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

First time I can recall seeing a Hamilton Ventura homage on Ali.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/chHN1cmU


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my last watch from my recent Ali sale orders.
> 
> The watch is nice for the money, but the finishing on the inside of the studs on the leather strap wasn't finished of properly. I had to sand them down a bit, as they were quite sharp.
> 
> ...


This has been on my cart for a while.
I've read mixed reviews... what do you think about the timekeeping and the movement?
...and those rivets are :-o


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

I am looking for a GMT under $60, I would prefer a quartz movement but could go for an automatic as well. No digital please.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> First time I can recall seeing a Hamilton Ventura homage on Ali.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/chHN1cmU


There was an Eyki a few years back:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=407631&p=3048763&viewfull=1#

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/look...ura-homage-ss0076g-938915.html#/topics/938915

Envoyé de mon ALP-AL00 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

If you'll excuse an ebay mention, Cogu do them also,
https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_from=R40&_sacat=0&_nkw=cogu+watch&rt=nc&LH_PrefLoc=2


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> First time I can recall seeing a Hamilton Ventura homage on Ali.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/chHN1cmU


EYKI made a better one, but it's discontinued.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Fullmosa silicone watch band 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/blgJweKy

A pretty good product if you're looking for a quality rubber/silicone strap. Doesn't attract dust, no rough edges, quick release pins, nice packaging. Unbranded except for FG initials on the inside. 
Compared to Barton Elite Silicone, a forum favourite, the Fullmosa is thicker and more substantial, has a different feel (more rubbery, the Barton is silky smooth) and Barton buckle is slightly better finished.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> EYKI made a better one, but it's discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 14073301


I love this homage to the Ventura but unfortunately could never buy one. By the time I became aware of this model last year, EYKI had already discontinued it.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

konax said:


> Fullmosa silicone watch band
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/blgJweKy
> 
> A pretty good product if you're looking for a quality rubber/silicone strap. Doesn't attract dust, no rough edges, quick release pins, nice packaging. Unbranded except for FG initials on the inside.
> Compared to Barton Elite Silicone, a forum favourite, the Fullmosa is thicker and more substantial, has a different feel (more rubbery, the Barton is silky smooth) and Barton buckle is slightly better finished.


Thanks for the info. Would you mind sending a picture of how it looks on the wrist? I got this Chinese watch strap that looks good from the front but it's a bit thick at the buckle.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks for the info. Would you mind sending a picture of how it looks on the wrist? I got this Chinese watch strap that looks good from the front but it's a bit thick at the buckle.


Yeah I have one of those too. Too bad it's such a dust magnet, I like it on thick chunky watches. Also the textured surface underneath is great for hot sweaty days.









The Fullmosa strap fits very comfortably, it's 3.5mm thick (measured at the edge).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> This has been on my cart for a while.
> I've read mixed reviews... what do you think about the timekeeping and the movement?
> ...and those rivets are :-o


It keeps good time, and from what I can tell, the movements fine. I'll post an update on here if anything changes.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

konax said:


> Yeah I have one of those too. Too bad it's such a dust magnet, I like it on thick chunky watches. Also the textured surface underneath is great for hot sweaty days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, thanks!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

De Feels
40mm Stainless steel case 
Sapphire crystal 
Miyota 9015

£77

Seems like a good deal at the price of the movement itself. I dig the style as well. Anyone brave enough to take the plunge?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bUmAWgKG









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

In my eyes, brand name and font look and sound cheap - great movement unfortunately doesn’t make it a great watch.

I think we’re sorely missing some decent looking field / tool watches from the reasonably priced Chinese manufacturers, whilst I love my Parnis sterile 6497/6498s, I note that the black Ruimas field watch featured in this thread fairly regularly a couple of months back has switched from Seiko NH35 to Miyota 8xxx, sadly before I got my hands on one...


----------



## DeanR (May 4, 2015)

PETER LEE Waterproof Automatic Mechanical Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Male Clocks Full Steel Watch Classic Men Watch Dial 38mm

USD 56

The second hand isn't very smooth as it jumps on average once or twice between every 5-minute marker. It does keep good time though and it wore it every day for a week without needing to adjust the hands.

The bracelet was very difficult to close thanks to the weird mechanism which eventually led to the snapping of a spring bar due the pressure involved. Fortunately I had this strap lying around and I think it looks awesome now. Given the strap was about GBP 16 I still think this looks a lot more expensive than the total outlay.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kostasd87 said:


> De Feels
> 40mm Stainless steel case
> Sapphire crystal
> Miyota 9015
> ...


"De Feels" sounds like a me too moment. "I was having a great date with Jack, until he gave me _De Feels_!"

There are some similar Miyota 9015 watches available for single purchase on Alibaba.

*Descrier $100:* https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Custom-Stainless-Steel-Watches-Man-Logo_60697665101.html










*Mark & Jones $80:* https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/HS-1051-Small-MOQ-Stock-Mechanical_60808901863.html


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> De Feels
> 40mm Stainless steel case
> Sapphire crystal
> Miyota 9015
> ...


As has been said here in other posts, it is the name and the font that would prevent me from buying/wearing this watch.

Don't know if the text could be removed? Bit expensive for a gamble though?

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

That watch hits me right in de feels.

There are hilarious names such as Bagelsport and there's this. It looks very nice for the price however the name is a no go.


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Came back from a weeks trip to find a few goodies wating for me. One of which was Parnis Pa6077 nautilus homage.
Havent spent too much time yet, but pretty nice solid feel to it. Nice looking dial as well. Came with 2 straps, both seem pretty good.
Unfortunately I have noticed a bit of stutter to the movement, which might be expected for a Miyota movement. Which I was expecting a Miyota 8215 movement, which I think it is... It looks like it, at least to me. Yet it's hacking when I pull the crown out...

Are there any 21 Jewel Miyota movements with hacking? Or is this something odd?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Good morning! 
Do you like my new watch? 
Unboxed yesterday, awoke early this morning and got her sized right.
I've scanned this thread a few times, but this is my first post because this is my first Ali Express purchase. 
Happy Day!








Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

relativetime said:


> Unfortunately I have noticed a bit of stutter to the movement, which might be expected for a Miyota movement. Which I was expecting a Miyota 8215 movement, which I think it is... It looks like it, at least to me. Yet it's hacking when I pull the crown out...
> 
> Are there any 21 Jewel Miyota movements with hacking? Or is this something odd?


There are a few discussions here on WUS about that...the consensus is that Miyota added hacking to the 8215 (confirmed by them in an email) which is a nice thing.


----------



## Lduffer (Dec 1, 2017)

relativetime said:


> Came back from a weeks trip to find a few goodies wating for me. One of which was Parnis Pa6077 nautilus homage.
> Havent spent too much time yet, but pretty nice solid feel to it. Nice looking dial as well. Came with 2 straps, both seem pretty good.
> Unfortunately I have noticed a bit of stutter to the movement, which might be expected for a Miyota movement. Which I was expecting a Miyota 8215 movement, which I think it is... It looks like it, at least to me. Yet it's hacking when I pull the crown out...
> 
> ...


It looks like Miyota has recently come out with an update to the movement to add the hacking ability. I was recently on another thread discussing the same thing after several of us got unexpectedly got the hacking version. One of the other people on the thread was able to confirm this with Miyota.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## relativetime (Feb 21, 2018)

Lduffer said:


> It looks like Miyota has recently come out with an update to the movement to add the hacking ability. I was recently on another thread discussing the same thing after several of us got unexpectedly got the hacking version. One of the other people on the thread was able to confirm this with Miyota.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow! That's a nice surprise. Thanks! I'll see if I can find that thread.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Naviforce NF3004m ~22$ (Seiko high beat quartz movement - 4 bps)


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ipse said:


> There are a few discussions here on WUS about that...the consensus is that Miyota added hacking to the 8215 (confirmed by them in an email) which is a nice thing.


Anyone happen to have a good source for the new hacking 8215 movements? I am looking to get a couple of them for a few cases I have lying around.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

hollywoodphil said:


> Good morning!
> Do you like my new watch?
> Unboxed yesterday, awoke early this morning and got her sized right.
> I've scanned this thread a few times, but this is my first post because this is my first Ali Express purchase.
> ...


Nice watch! How do you like it so far?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

relativetime said:


> Wow! That's a nice surprise. Thanks! I'll see if I can find that thread.


Post #117

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/new-corgeut-4824677.html#/topics/4824677?page=12

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Quint1980 said:


> Nice watch! How do you like it so far?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Thanks, Quint - I like it a lot!
I got the green Tevise (I call it the Chinese Hulk) last year, and it's a pretty impressive $20 automatic Subby homage.
This Loreo, though, is much better all the way around: sapphire, no wobble in the bezel, 40mm (the Tevise is 42), hackable. And, apart from the branding, it looks just like a Rolex - from a distance, anyway.
On sale, and with a couple of coupons, came to $56 and change.
Pretty not bad.
Recommended.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KpkRetro (Feb 1, 2019)

Recent acquisition from the sale in Ali-xpress. The Carnival 8894.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

hollywoodphil said:


> Thanks, Quint - I like it a lot!
> I got the green Tevise (I call it the Chinese Hulk) last year, and it's a pretty impressive $20 automatic Subby homage.
> This Loreo, though, is much better all the way around: sapphire, no wobble in the bezel, 40mm (the Tevise is 42), hackable. And, apart from the branding, it looks just like a Rolex - from a distance, anyway.
> On sale, and with a couple of coupons, came to $56 and change.
> ...


Nice, sounds like a pretty good deal! Enjoy!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Ipse said:
> 
> 
> > There are a few discussions here on WUS about that...the consensus is that Miyota added hacking to the 8215 (confirmed by them in an email) which is a nice thing.
> ...


I might be wrong but I've only seen discussions with 821A mvt (the decorated version with skeleton rotor) with hacking (I have one of those). I haven't seen anyone talking about a 8215 with it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Domoz said:


> I might be wrong but I've only seen discussions with 821A mvt (the decorated version with skeleton rotor) with hacking (I have one of those). I haven't seen anyone talking about a 8215 with it.


I think it's called the 3215.

Someone in another thread wrote to Miyota and they replied they were in the wild.

They are hacking with a 60 hour power reserve.

It was exclusive to Bulova and Deep Blue.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> I think it's called the 3215.
> 
> It was exclusive to Bulova and Deep Blue.


In other words: still not available to us ordinary people


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

Techme said:


> Domoz said:
> 
> 
> > I might be wrong but I've only seen discussions with 821A mvt (the decorated version with skeleton rotor) with hacking (I have one of those). I haven't seen anyone talking about a 8215 with it.
> ...


Mine has about 45h PR and I haven't heard about a better PR on those chinese watches with hacking miyota.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

DeanR said:


> PETER LEE Waterproof Automatic Mechanical Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Male Clocks Full Steel Watch Classic Men Watch Dial 38mm
> 
> USD 56
> 
> ...


This watch looks nicer in your real life pics than the AliEx ones. I'm tempted to get one now.

Does the movement have hacking?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone taken a look at sekaro offerings currently in Ali? The prices are more than double than the ones in the past year for the same exact offerings. 60 dollar watches are now offered more than 130, which in my opinion is not worth it at all.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

crAss said:


> Has anyone taken a look at sekaro offerings currently in Ali? The prices are more than double than the ones in the past year for the same exact offerings. 60 dollar watches are now offered more than 130, which in my opinion is not worth it at all.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Wait a few hours. Some sellers fluctuate prices to trigger alerts 'the watch in your wish list is now 50% cheaper!"

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

So, finally popped by Aliexpress cherry when this was waiting at my door:









*Guanqin GQ20141 Quartz Chrono*
I still can't post links yet, but if you search for "GQ20141" from the Guanqin official store on Ali, you'll find it ...

Pro's:
Cheap and cheerful - paid £22.48 delivered
Fast shipping - arrived 12 days after it was ordered
Second hand stops on the second markers spot-on
Strap - smells like real leather, unlike the £4 "genuine leather" strap which I bought separately which also arrived today
I really like the dial which has a silvery-sunburst effect. Think the blue also works well and makes it a watch that can be dressed up or down if you wanted to.
Supposedly its a sapphire crystal, though I haven't got any tools to check this. May do the water drop test later and report back.

Neutral:
Strap is a bit on the long side. I have 6.5" wrists and the end of the strap comes up a bit far on the other side for my liking. Luckily I have a couple of nato and canvas straps en-route
I've not checked the timekeeping because, well its a quartz!

Cons:
None so far. For just over £20, I think this is fantastic value.

_NOTE: In the pics the top chrono dial isn't at 0 - this is easily adjusted and I have now done so and it sets and resets spot-on to 0 when the chrono is reset._


----------



## csburkhalter (Jan 31, 2019)

Anyone know of a homage to the Stowa Marine klassik? Arabic numerals preferably, but Roman ok. I know tisell but was hoping to find something on Ali or somewhere similar to try the style before committing 200 or more to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

csburkhalter said:


> Anyone know of a homage to the Stowa Marine klassik? Arabic numerals preferably, but Roman ok. I know tisell but was hoping to find something on Ali or somewhere similar to try the style before committing 200 or more to it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Parnis has some models which look like Stowa Marine although they are not exactly similar (slightly larger size, small seconds at 9 instead of 6 and raised numerals). The price is around $60: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Par...f9-4934-85a0-bcb60b6dfda4&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## Hsvu (Jan 24, 2018)

Very cool piece! thank you for sharing


----------



## csburkhalter (Jan 31, 2019)

Thanks I will check that one out


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

tiching99 said:


> So, finally popped by Aliexpress cherry when this was waiting at my door:
> 
> View attachment 14088637
> 
> ...


I can't edit my posts (yet?) so here's a follow-up:

Did the water droplet test on the crystal, and the water sat flatter than a pancake. Methinks its not sapphire as advertised ... but for £20+ I still think its good value.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

csburkhalter said:


> Anyone know of a homage to the Stowa Marine klassik? Arabic numerals preferably, but Roman ok. I know tisell but was hoping to find something on Ali or somewhere similar to try the style before committing 200 or more to it
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This one is quite close.
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/44mm...00000&scm_id=1007.13338.80878.000000000000000


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

My *Burei 7002* passed the water drop test, but until it passes a Diamond Selector II, I can't be sure.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Rista said:


> There are hilarious names such as Bagelsport and there's this. It looks very nice for the price however the name is a no go.


Maybe a nice *Age Girl* then?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

colt said:


> Maybe a nice *Age Girl* then?
> 
> View attachment 14092925


Not a real brand. Age Girl just Photoshops their logo on replicas/fakes. They send replicas, not homages.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> Not a real brand. Age Girl just Photoshops their logo on replicas/fakes. They send replicas, not homages.


now I'm sad :-d (but I did see those horrible replicas in the buyer feedback... yuck <|)

Imagine the guy who really wants an "age girl" but gets an omega instead xD


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Received this Corgeut Black Bay homage a while back.

Mine has been great, no problems with the movement. Some people were reporting a stem alignment issue(because of the mounting of the movement), but this one seems to have no issues.
Case is nicely made, but the finishing varies on the chamfered edges. Dial is also quite nice looking for the price, lume isn't amazing but is better than I was expecting, will last for a number of hours. 
Bezel looks nice but it has a lot of back-play and feels more like turning one of those egg-shaped kitchen timers, rather than the bezel of a dive watch. 
It is running less than 10 seconds fast per day which is quite reasonable, if you bothered to regulate it I am sure it could do better.

Crown threads aren't the best out of the box, but use some waxed dental floss on the tube and it is smooth enough. 
I recommend using the "trick" where you move the crown backwards first, in order to find the point where it catches, to decrease the likelihood of threading the tube.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

There seems to be a new brand born recently : De Feels has now 8 new models here 
https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/2951072?spm=a2g0w.search0104.3.100.4b7b5933aOuJKj
What do you think ? It's like they're trying new things to see what helps the sales to grow.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> There seems to be a new brand born recently : De Feels has now 8 new models here
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/2951072?spm=a2g0w.search0104.3.100.4b7b5933aOuJKj
> What do you think ? It's like they're trying new things to see what helps the sales to grow.


I'm not sure about the branding. "De Feels" doens't sound right (English with French "de"?) and I don't like the script font. The designs are quite bland, some homages and nothing we haven't seen from other Chinese brands. The movements seem to be ok (especially Miyota 9015) but other brands like Cadisen and Nakzen have offered similar watches with (in my opinion) better brand names.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

manchette said:


> There seems to be a new brand born recently : De Feels has now 8 new models here
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/store/2951072?spm=a2g0w.search0104.3.100.4b7b5933aOuJKj
> What do you think ? It's like they're trying new things to see what helps the sales to grow.


This brown dial, rose gold, ultra-thin quartz looks good to me.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I've never cared much about brand names or logos but I too draw the line at 'De Feels'. 

Somebody should really tell them that they need to change that to, well, anything else.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> I've never cared much about brand names or logos but I too draw the line at 'De Feels'.
> 
> Somebody should really tell them that they need to change that to, well, anything else.


If they were branded *Nakzen* or *Ruimas*, I'd be really tempted. The 9015s look like the Nakzen SL7002, with stick indices in place of Roman numerals, which I really prefer. I hate everything about the De Feels branding.


----------



## nachodaddy (Jul 5, 2014)

Sasropakis said:


> I'm not sure about the branding. "De Feels" doens't sound right (English with French "de"?) and I don't like the script font. The designs are quite bland, some homages and nothing we haven't seen from other Chinese brands. The movements seem to be ok (especially Miyota 9015) but other brands like Cadisen and Nakzen have offered similar watches with (in my opinion) better brand names.


I'd be in if they'd change it to "Muh Feels".


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> I'm not sure about the branding. "De Feels" doens't sound right (English with French "de"?) and I don't like the script font. The designs are quite bland, some homages and nothing we haven't seen from other Chinese brands. The movements seem to be ok (especially Miyota 9015) but other brands like Cadisen and Nakzen have offered similar watches with (in my opinion) better brand names.


I do not dare to wear a watch with the name de feels. I might get thrown in jail as a pervert solely on the basis of the name.

The white with the stick fingers does look nice, but for $110 and a jail term name, I will pass.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> I'm not sure about the branding. "De Feels" doens't sound right (English with French "de"?) and I don't like the script font. The designs are quite bland, some homages and nothing we haven't seen from other Chinese brands. The movements seem to be ok (especially Miyota 9015) but other brands like Cadisen and Nakzen have offered similar watches with (in my opinion) better brand names.


I do not dare to wear a watch with the name de feels. I might get thrown in jail as a pervert solely on the basis of the name.

The white with the stick fingers does look nice, but for $110 and a jail term name, I will pass.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

RightOne said:


> View attachment 14095663
> 
> View attachment 14095667
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That's really does look good. I have the red-bezel one from Corgeut (the all steel variant) and mine too has been working well for the last 4 months. Sad to hear the bezel on yours has significant back-play. Mine thankfully does not. I really do love these Black Bay homages from Corgeut, the lovely snowflake hands are so beautiful. Enjoy the watch my friend.

I'm now seriously thinking if I should get this variant as well. That case is bronze or is it coffee colored?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Congratulations! That's really does look good. I have the red-bezel one from Corgeut (the all steel variant) and mine too has been working well for the last 4 months. Sad to hear the bezel on yours has significant back-play. Mine thankfully does not. I really do love these Black Bay homages from Corgeut, the lovely snowflake hands are so beautiful. Enjoy the watch my friend.
> 
> I'm now seriously thinking if I should get this variant as well. That case is bronze or is it coffee colored?


I own one, it's true bronze 









Nicolas


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Anyone happen to have a good source for the new hacking 8215 movements? I am looking to get a couple of them for a few cases I have lying around.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Even with hacking, it wouldn't be my first choice of movement. The super fragile thin seconds pinion, the pretty weak date change gear. I'd take a clone 2836 over it all day long, which come at around 60 bucks, are high beat, and so much nicer it's just no competition.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

RightOne said:


> View attachment 14095663
> 
> View attachment 14095667
> 
> ...


I've bought eight Corgeut Black Bays over time, and recently two bronze PVD coated, and I must say they have been the nicest in terms of finish and dimensions of all. The GMT was the worst. And previously had plain stainless steel ones, and none of them have identical stem height, which really comes down to the CNC work of the case, not just how the movement is fitted. Some shimming can resolve it though, but it's been more of a hassle than I would have liked.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The coffee bronze does look good, how durable is the PVD plating? Will it patina like bronze, or is it a 'bronze-coloured' plating that will not?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> The coffee bronze does look good, how durable is the PVD plating? Will it patina like bronze, or is it a 'bronze-coloured' plating that will not?


This is not plating, this is a bronze case.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Wait, so there is a Corgeut with a real bronze case? Never seen one with patina.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> This is not plating, this is a bronze case.


100% this is plated. At this price point it's impossible to offer a brass, let alone bronze case. Also it does not patinate.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

konax said:


> 100% this is plated. At this price point it's impossible to offer a brass, let alone bronze case. Also it does not patinate.


Yup, can confirm both since I own one and because I searched long and hard for a Chinese homage with a real CuSn (or even brass) case. The only ones I found are San Martin, în a different price bracket.
Sorry Nicolas ☺


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> This is not plating, this is a bronze case.


Are you sure? I'm willing to take a sample at a spot that doesn't hurt.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Bubble...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

ED209 said:


> The coffee bronze does look good, how durable is the PVD plating? Will it patina like bronze, or is it a 'bronze-coloured' plating that will not?


To my experience these are much more scratch resistant than pure stainless, and the coating doesn't wear off at all. I know someone who has had one for quite long, and wears it as a banger to work and the bezel insert has scars all over the place, but the crystal and case are as new.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

ED209 said:


> The coffee bronze does look good, how durable is the PVD plating? Will it patina like bronze, or is it a 'bronze-coloured' plating that will not?


The PVD coating is pretty durable, unless you get any deep scratches it should stay nice. No patina, it is just the color, same as if it had been coated black.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

EDIT: Duplicate.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

tintin82 said:


> Congratulations! That's really does look good. I have the red-bezel one from Corgeut (the all steel variant) and mine too has been working well for the last 4 months. Sad to hear the bezel on yours has significant back-play. Mine thankfully does not. I really do love these Black Bay homages from Corgeut, the lovely snowflake hands are so beautiful. Enjoy the watch my friend.
> 
> I'm now seriously thinking if I should get this variant as well. That case is bronze or is it coffee colored?


Thanks man, glad to hear not all the bezels are like the one on mine. 
It is coffee colored PVD coating, which while not bronze has the strength of not tarnishing, if you like the color as is. The colors are similar to, but quite different from the real Black Bay Bronze. But these colors have their own charm I think.
The style is quite unique, not much else like it out there. Go for it if you want something a bit special.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Lokmat Moka hybrid smart watch ~37$


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

I find it difficult to understand why bronze has become an elite material. This is metal plumbers. The valve in the photo is made of bronze and costs $ 2.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

As most generously as I can calculate it, the price in China of bronze over 316 stainless comes out roughly a couple of dollars per watch. It's also easier to work (although if you are already equipped to machine steel you probably can't save anything there). I don't know why bronze watches are so much more expensive either. 

I actually prefer PVD I think. I don't like the idea of bronze going green on my skin, or reacting with nickel or even lead (i know it's only trace lead, but I need all the brain function I can get these days).


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Bronze is a fashion thing now, it will pass. In the past, most silver case watches were chrome plate over brass, oh how we would deride those old ones when the chrome would peel off and expose the plebian brass body.

meh.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Bronze is a fashion thing now, it will pass. In the past, most silver case watches were chrome plate over brass, oh how we would deride those old ones when the chrome would peel off and expose the plebian brass body.:think:

meh.


----------



## Watchfiend12 (Aug 25, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Wait a few hours. Some sellers fluctuate prices to trigger alerts 'the watch in your wish list is now 50% cheaper!"
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro












AliExpress $10 special. Bought for disassembling and assembling. First attempt at it. Hoping can get it back together and working!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm not in to bronze or bronze look PVD watches at all, but I made a Stroopwafel themed watch a few weeks ago and the color just suited this design best. I must say, I've grown to like it more than I expected to. It's a lot more subdued than yellow gold, which I think makes it the more sympathetic version of yellow metals. Also, bronze is highly sea water resistant, it may tarnish, but it will not rot away very quickly, making it a good choice for a dive watch. The PVD will however keep the color it has and personally I like that, I'm not really looking for a patina to grow on it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> I'm not in to bronze or bronze look PVD watches at all, but I made a Stroopwafel themed watch a few weeks ago and the color just suited this design best. I must say, I've grown to like it more than I expected to. It's a lot more subdued than yellow gold, which I think makes it the more sympathetic version of yellow metals. Also, bronze is highly sea water resistant, it may tarnish, but it will not rot away very quickly, making it a good choice for a dive watch. The PVD will however keep the color it has and personally I like that, I'm not really looking for a patina to grow on it.
> View attachment 14101443


Wow! That is some quality DIY!


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> Wow! That is some quality DIY!


Thanks! Yeah, I chose real bronze for the dial blank, then designed the image to go on it, and printed it on a decal, lumed everything, and chose a 2836-2 movement, which I modified to have no date parts, and just winding and time positions on the crown. It's a really sweet running watch. Oh yeah, and I made the strap myself too...


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> I'm not in to bronze or bronze look PVD watches at all, but I made a Stroopwafel themed watch a few weeks ago and the color just suited this design best. I must say, I've grown to like it more than I expected to. It's a lot more subdued than yellow gold, which I think makes it the more sympathetic version of yellow metals. Also, bronze is highly sea water resistant, it may tarnish, but it will not rot away very quickly, making it a good choice for a dive watch. The PVD will however keep the color it has and personally I like that, I'm not really looking for a patina to grow on it.
> View attachment 14101443


You made me realise that i need a stroopwafel themed watch too  looks briliant

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Sasropakis said:


> I'm not sure about the branding. "De Feels" doens't sound right (English with French "de"?) and I don't like the script font. The designs are quite bland, some homages and nothing we haven't seen from other Chinese brands. The movements seem to be ok (especially Miyota 9015) but other brands like Cadisen and Nakzen have offered similar watches with (in my opinion) better brand names.


I think they're not native english speakers and trying their best to see what is the market buying. Maybe they're mixing up with 'The Feeling' ? What could be the Chinese for De Feels ? 
I like it though, in French it is well connoted and does not shock my ears https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/de#Français


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> I think they're not native english speakers and trying their best to see what is the market buying. Maybe they're mixing up with 'The Feeling' ? What could be the Chinese for De Feels ?
> I like it though, in French it is well connoted and does not shock my ears https://fr.wiktionary.org/wiki/de#Français


It would be interesting to know how the Chinese choose these brand names and if they do any consumer research or at least ask any native English/French/German etc. speakers does the name sound right (I guess they don't bother though). De Feels resembles the diamond company De Beers and "de" is the nobiliary particle in French so the name can have positive connotations but it could be seen as a corrupted "the" combined with "Feels" which should the be "Feeling(s)". But western companies do the same thing for example by using Scandinavian sounding names which don't make any sense (like Häagen-Dazs).


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

m3ga said:


> You made me realise that i need a stroopwafel themed watch too  looks briliant
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I can make you another...


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> I can make you another...


Can you eat it if you need a snack?


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

Brightling007 said:


> I can make you another...


Can you eat it if you need a snack?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

fiddletildeath said:


> Can you eat it if you need a snack?


Well, looking at it does sometimes make me hungry...


----------



## Tyuio008 (Apr 10, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This brown dial, rose gold, ultra-thin quartz looks good to me.
> 
> View attachment 14097201


I'm a big admirer of the Jaeger Lecoultre master control that this is based on, and the Nakzen Pagoda homage to it also made by this company. I even really like the way this De Feels watch looks and if the quality is anything like as good as the Nakzen Pagoda with it's Japanese quartz movement I would be tempted if it wasn't for the dreadful name of the brand. As it is, I will stick with the Nakzen Pagoda.


----------



## pardayan (Oct 3, 2018)

kia42568 said:


> I find it difficult to understand why bronze has become an elite material. This is metal plumbers. The valve in the photo is made of bronze and costs $ 2.
> View attachment 14099935


And this is an olimpic bronze medal costs...priceless.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If y'all think De Feels is a silly name for a watch, may I introduce you to the Va Va Voom?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VA-...s-Watches-Men-s-Quartz-Clock/33001609236.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If y'all think De Feels is a silly name for a watch, may I introduce you to the Va Va Voom?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VA-...s-Watches-Men-s-Quartz-Clock/33001609236.html
> View attachment 14103583







Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If y'all think De Feels is a silly name for a watch, may I introduce you to the Va Va Voom?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/VA-...s-Watches-Men-s-Quartz-Clock/33001609236.html
> View attachment 14103583


Nope, that's still better than 'De Feels'!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

These brand names still have nothing on Handlove.









...and their *OFFICIALLY CHRONOMETER SPEED FICING*


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Nope, that's still better than 'De Feels'!


May I say that I agree with my esteemed colleague mrwomble :-!

Va Va Voom is an Interesting Name that does not, to me, have the connotations that 'De Feels' or marginally worse as quoted by Negakinu "These brand names still have nothing on Handlove."

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> I can make you another...


Tempting but i got other priorities this month but maybe next month. Really like it.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

If you go forward to make one, why don't you make a how to video about it!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If y'all think De Feels is a silly name for a watch, may I introduce you to the Va Va Voom?


Time to revive this thread? 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/questionable-watch-brand-names-2074322.html

Also, love the 'Va Va Voom' logo! V^V^


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> These brand names still have nothing on Handlove.


I'll see your Handlove, and raise you a Deerfun. "Different & Lifestyle" !









How about a Marsmandy Visc##t?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Not the worst names, but still stupid ones.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Whilst looking for ones had names I came across this Tevise, which actually looks interesting.

£19.30
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/blBsnbzI









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I received this strap a few weeks back but hadn't had the chance to post about it.

I ordered a Chimaera strap at £3.42 and received an Istrap instead. Looks and feels really good and I like it so much that I've ordered another one in brown with white stitching.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Whilst looking for ones had names I came across this Tevise, which actually looks interesting.
> 
> £19.30
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/blBsnbzI
> ...


Tockr inspired I would say.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I received this strap a few weeks back but hadn't had the chance to post about it.
> 
> I ordered a Chimaera strap at £3.42 and received an Istrap instead. Looks and feels really good and I like it so much that I've ordered another one in brown with white stitching.


link?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

kovy71 said:


> link?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


This should be the one, from the amusingly name Kingnob store: 
https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32826...d=8727amp-4SuCuB4EOmfU59wkhNN9Cw1556547437011


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Whilst looking for ones had names I came across this Tevise, which actually looks interesting.
> 
> £19.30
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/blBsnbzI
> ...


They look somewhat like radial aircraft engines.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Whilst looking for ones had names I came across this Tevise, which actually looks interesting.
> 
> £19.30
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/blBsnbzI
> ...


i'd hold off until you see real world photos. based on the intricacy of the dial, it has the potential to look really cheap in real life if not executed nicely.....


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Amuthini said:


> i'd hold off until you see real world photos. based on the intricacy of the dial, it has the potential to look really cheap in real life if not executed nicely.....


True, the blue PVD one looks kinda nice though. The movement probably isn't too reliable though. But I am glad to see that they are using stainless steel for the case.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I received this strap a few weeks back but hadn't had the chance to post about it. I ordered a Chimaera strap at £3.42 and received an Istrap instead. Looks and feels really good and I like it so much that I've ordered another one in brown with white stitching.


 Maybe you'll have a Chimaera then  Any link ?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

manchette said:


> Maybe you'll have a Chimaera then  Any link ?


Yes, link was shared in a subsequent post: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48799521

I'll report back about what strap I receive next time.


----------



## 7ths0n (Aug 14, 2018)

mougino said:


> I own one, it's true bronze
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I get a strap like that on Ali?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

7ths0n said:


> Can I get a strap like that on Ali?


Not sure, this specific strap came from another watch (Draken Tugela)


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Asked the seller for a real-life image of the new Tevise watch.
Not the best picture, but shows a bit more.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

These wankel engine dials are horrible to me, because depending on how you view them they either have 16 markers or 12 markers but three quarters of them aren't in the correct place. Ugh.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

This is a Wankel engine.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

RightOne said:


> View attachment 14106865
> 
> 
> Asked the seller for a real-life image of the new Tevise watch.
> Not the best picture, but shows a bit more.


I asked for one too, and got this. I've just asked them for a close up one of the dial now. So I'll pay that it get one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> This is a Wankel engine.


Yeh, but is it bridge ported?


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

If only Wancher made a Wankel watch...

Please stop it with the funny names guys, it's impossible to laugh and eat my salad. I only get a short break!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

It's also missing a cylinder, so it doesn't work as an engine or a watch.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Not missing, does not use one the rotor makes the compression cycles.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Am I the only one that thinks it is FUGLY???


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I asked for one too, and got this. I've just asked them for a close up one of the dial now. So I'll pay that it get one.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


The guy might be this guy, no watch for you! It's a $25 watch of course it will look like crud.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> I the guy might be this guy, no watch for you! It's a $25 watch of course it will look like crud.


Don't generalize, there are some gems in the cheapo world e.g. the $25 Nakzen Pagoda, or even more amazing (for the price) the $5 Eyki Pebble!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Don't generalize, there are some gems in the cheapo world e.g. the $25 Nakzen Pagoda, or even more amazing (for the price) the $5 Eyki Pebble!


Good to see you wearing the Nakzen Pagoda, Nicolas, as I thought you were pretty down on it when you received it. It looks quite sharp on that mesh bracelet. Haven't seen that combo before now.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Good to see you wearing the Nakzen Pagoda, Nicolas, as I thought you were pretty down on it when you received it. It looks quite sharp on that mesh bracelet. Haven't seen that combo before now.


This is an old photo, I sent the Pagoda to a fellow WIS


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> It's also missing a cylinder, so it doesn't work as an engine or a watch.


There are also semi-*radial* engines. Again, NOT a Wankel!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Looking forward to the Deltic Dial watch.........

Cheers,

Alan


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

I bought one of those biplane-engine Tevises, the blue with black case. I hated the case, tried to strip the finish, ruined it.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

walpow said:


> I bought one of those biplane-engine Tevises, the blue with black case. I hated the case, tried to strip the finish, ruined it.
> 
> View attachment 14110675


That dial actually looks kind of decent for what it is. What didn't you like about the case, the color?


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, it looks pretty good for a $30 watch, and if I ever figure out a way to recase it I'll be happy to wear it. I knew the case would be black, but was expecting something less shiny and, well, cheap-looking. I probably should have tried to dull the finish before taking it off, but set me loose near a wire wheel and I'm a crazy person.


----------



## leeboi (Nov 29, 2017)

Is the case full stainless steel or alloy? I know many tevise uses alloy.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

There was brass under the paint. Which I would have been fine with, but as I tried to polish it, another metal from underneath made its presence known. Some kind of steel, probably.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

From the looks of it, the movement is the same as the T801A which does not auto wind. I really don't get it why they do it. In the T802 they put a really good tongji that auto winds properly...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

walpow said:


> There was brass under the paint. Which I would have been fine with, but as I tried to polish it, another metal from underneath made its presence known. Some kind of steel, probably.


What we call potmetal here in Holland. It's what many cheap watches are made of, plated to look somewhat decent, but when worn around a sweaty salty wrist will eventually start to flake and become horribly ugly. That sort of watch you usually fall less and less in love with over time. Hence I have set my own criterium for a watch to be at least made of stainless steel.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mysterious bubble...


----------



## moonphaseballer (Aug 1, 2018)

Looking for a good watch with Anti-Reflective Coating. I saw some form Pagani Design, but wondering if there were other brands that had it on theirs and in different colors.


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

mougino said:


> Don't generalize, there are some gems in the cheapo world e.g. the $25 Nakzen Pagoda, or even more amazing (for the price) the $5 Eyki Pebble!


Ahh, the EYKI Pebble. I have one squirrelled away - cost me £3.46 delivered, and is fantastic value. I got a bout of EYKI anxiety when the original listing showed out of stock, so last weekend, logically, I bought 3 more from another seller at a similar price, to give as gifts of course (that's the theory but has never worked out - I tend to keep everything in the end..), the looks are great and I'm assuming the Miyota 2036 quartz keeps reasonable time - my first one still has its plastic crown stop intact - so no idea how reliable or otherwise these are.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JustUK said:


> Ahh, the EYKI Pebble. I have one squirrelled away - cost me £3.46 delivered, and is fantastic value. I got a bout of EYKI anxiety when the original listing showed out of stock, so last weekend, logically, I bought 3 more from another seller at a similar price, to give as gifts of course (that's the theory but has never worked out - I tend to keep everything in the end..), the looks are great and I'm assuming the Miyota 2036 quartz keeps reasonable time - my first one still has its plastic crown stop intact - so no idea how reliable or otherwise these are.


I see you're a man of culture as well 
The movement is _very_ reliable: on mine +5 seconds per month...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> I see you're a man of culture as well


Lol! Nothing like seeing grown men congratulating themselves on their shared, refined taste in $4.50 watches! Good fun, guys.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> What we call potmetal here in Holland. It's what many cheap watches are made of, plated to look somewhat decent, but when worn around a sweaty salty wrist will eventually start to flake and become horribly ugly. That sort of watch you usually fall less and less in love with over time. Hence I have set my own criterium for a watch to be at least made of stainless steel.


The primary component of pot metal is zinc, but often the caster adds other metals to the mix to strengthen the cast part, improve flow of the molten metal, or to reduce cost. With a low melting point of 419 °C (786 °F), zinc is often alloyed with other metals including lead, tin, aluminium, and copper. (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pot_metal)

The cheapest "alloy" watches use some mixture of zinc. Brass is mainly copper with anywhere from 3% to 45% zinc, depending upon the type of brass. Alloys of zinc with small amounts of copper, aluminium, and magnesium are useful in die casting as well as spin casting. These alloys are marketed under the name *Zamak*. An example of this is zinc aluminium. The low melting point together with the low viscosity of the alloy makes possible the production of small and intricate shapes. The low working temperature leads to rapid cooling of the cast products and fast production for assembly. Because of the lightweight of these alloys, they often make the watch feel cheap and insubstantial, but they provide a great base for electroplating.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

JustUK said:


> Ahh, the EYKI Pebble. I have one squirrelled away - cost me £3.46 delivered, and is fantastic value. I got a bout of EYKI anxiety when the original listing showed out of stock, so last weekend, logically, I bought 3 more from another seller at a similar price, to give as gifts of course (that's the theory but has never worked out - I tend to keep everything in the end..), the looks are great and I'm assuming the Miyota 2036 quartz keeps reasonable time - my first one still has its plastic crown stop intact - so no idea how reliable or otherwise these are.


Love the Eyki. May I ask what size strap would fit on this?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Lol! Nothing like seeing grown men congratulating themselves on their shared, refined taste in $4.50 watches! Good fun, guys.


Hey! EYKI stands out as the only brand I know of that bothers to rate their watches as 10M Water Resistant. That's almost 33 feet.


----------



## fiddletildeath (Sep 3, 2015)

Anyone try this "digital" watch?
https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32968133309.html


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The cheapest "alloy" watches use some mixture of zinc. Brass is mainly copper with anywhere from 3% to 45% zinc, depending upon the type of brass. Alloys of zinc with small amounts of copper, aluminium, and magnesium are useful in die casting as well as spin casting. These alloys are marketed under the name *Zamak*. An example of this is zinc aluminium. The low melting point together with the low viscosity of the alloy makes possible the production of small and intricate shapes. The low working temperature leads to rapid cooling of the cast products and fast production for assembly. Because of the lightweight of these alloys, they often make the watch feel cheap and insubstantial, but they provide a great base for electroplating.


You're always so helpful! Much appreciated.  F71 wouldn't be the same without your knowledge.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Love the Eyki. May I ask what size strap would fit on this?


My Eyki says hello! The lug width is 18mm so it's easy to find straps. I'm currently having it on a perlon. Leather straps will also work well although the lugs are quite small so a thick strap wouldn't fit. I tried 3mm thick strap (thickness was more like 4mm at the spring bar end) and it didn't fit. But otherwise the Eyki is quite versatile when it comes to straps.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

fiddletildeath said:


> Anyone try this "digital" watch?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32968133309.html
> View attachment 14114897


I was tempted but I was put off by the size of it.

Still, nice to see them coming up with some innovative designs! If this was some or other Western microbrand they'd be charging a fortune for their 'disruptive technology' and 'revolutionising the watch industry'.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I know it's a bit late now... But here's the other picture I received from the seller.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

I just cant find that Pagoda watch.....


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> I just cant find that Pagoda watch.....


Do you mean this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NAK...2e-450d-85d3-b31de5d4701a&transAbTest=ae803_4

It's not officially called Pagoda - it's just a nickname used here because there's a picture of a pagoda on the dial. As far as I know the watch doesn't have sapphire anymore so the text is missing on the dial.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I know it's a bit late now... But here's the other picture I received from the seller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dial is not my thing but it looks a bit like an Omega shaped case with a bigger crown. Would buy it with a normal dial.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I was talking with a fellow WUSer about blue-dialed watches.

It started with him trying a Tudor Pelagos Blue at an AD but looking for a more affordable option.









He asked me about the Draken Tugela 2.0 super blue, knowing I had a 1.0 with blue bezel.









My experience with Draken is not good, so I recommended him either a Corgeut w/ blue bezel:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Lri6AKy

Or a San Martin blue diver:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cOoVqkPO

...but then I got caught in my own game, and I realized I don't have a beautiful "navy blue" dial diver ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Yes I have a Seiko New Turtle SRP773 but it's a very dark blue, almost black.

I don't want to break the bank, so I start browsing AliX, ordered by newest, and I stumble upon one of my favorites: the Winner Sub. I have the Pan Am and I love the shade of blue on its bezel:









And happy coincidence: they make the Winner in a very nice baby blue dial 








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ntzJG0C

On the Pan Am I replaced the clunky bracelet with a 20 mm shark mesh. What to do on the blue one?

I looked at blue metal bracelets, but the renderings are far better on the ad than in real life...








And I've been sick recently and my swolen wrists would not bear bracelets, I've been enjoying the MN straps of my 2 most recent purchases...

I skip the details: I think I've found the perfect strap for the blue Winner: 








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Ft7W2EM
(guess which one! ^^)

And now for the waiting...... >_<


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

@mougino: If I recollect correctly mate, you do have the Steel Bagelsport Explorer II homage (The Polar). I'm referring to this one:










Can you kindly tell me if that bezel rotates? Is it necessarily a GMT (like it looks) or is there something else to it?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> @mougino: If I recollect correctly mate, you do have the Steel Bagelsport Explorer II homage (The Polar). I'm referring to this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi tintin, indeed I own it and the bezel doesn't move, as on the real Explorer II it homages it is used to track night and day of local time. It is not a true GMT, it doesn't track a second time zone.

Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Reversable silicone rally straps.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Hi tintin, indeed I own it and the bezel doesn't move, as on the real Explorer II it homages it is used to track night and day of local time. It is not a true GMT, it doesn't track a second time zone.
> 
> Nicolas


Thank-you for the reply Nicolas, appreciate it!

But I'm a little confused:

I watched this video and it shows that on a Rolex Explorer II you can use the fourth hand to track a 2nd time zone...






Is this not how the Steel BagelSport homage works? Or is the fourth hand (the red hand in this case with the large arrow) not movable with the crown and works independently on it's own when you set the time?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

guys with tiny wrist, be careful!
mine is some 16.5cm, and the parachute strap is way too long. see attached photo
now it is clear why Erika writes: "...Although my MN Straps are fully adjustable I tailor them to your wrist size. ..."


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Thank-you for the reply Nicolas, appreciate it!
> 
> But I'm a little confused:
> 
> ...


Oh, I wasn't aware that the Rolex could track a second time zone >_< you teach me something new!

So in this case, the Bagelsport is different: the 'gmt' hand only moves when setting the main time (crown in position 3), it just does a full revolution in 24 hours, twice as slow as the Mercedes hand...

I guess if you open the case and remove the movement and dial you could 'hack' the gmt hand to show a dual 24hr time (different from the main time) but that's cheating a little


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> guys with tiny wrist, be careful!
> mine is some 16.5cm, and the parachute strap is way too big. see attached photo
> now it is clear why Erika writes: "...Although my MN Straps are fully adjustable I tailor them to your wrist size. ..."


Are you sure you're using it right?
My wrist is 17.5 cm, so only 1 cm bigger but the MN fits and there's even more room for tightening it (see the metal part above 12'o clock).


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

frogles said:


> guys with tiny wrist, be careful!
> mine is some 16.5cm, and the parachute strap is way too big. see attached photo
> now it is clear why Erika writes: "...Although my MN Straps are fully adjustable I tailor them to your wrist size. ..."


These are adjustable. I've bought like 5 and they all fit my 18.5cm wrist just fine.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Oh, I wasn't aware that the Rolex could track a second time zone >_< you teach me something new!
> 
> So in this case, the Bagelsport is different: the 'gmt' hand only moves when setting the main time (crown in position 3), it just does a full revolution in 24 hours, twice as slow as the Mercedes hand...
> 
> I guess if you open the case and remove the movement and dial you could 'hack' the gmt hand to show a dual 24hr time (different from the main time) but that's cheating a little


So, then if I'm understanding that correctly from your post... the fourth hand on the Steel Bagelsport (the large arrow hand) only shows the Military Time. Nothing more. No second time zone setting possible since the arrow hand can't be set independently.

I wonder what the use of the arrow hand is then, unless of course your stuck in a dark environment and reading the Military Time will be of help but then again the lume I'm sure won't be anything remarkable on this watch to begin with and so that defeats the purpose anyways. Oh well... it boils down to the looks entirely then and I like it in that department.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you very much for trying to help me
what is your strap's total length? mine is 2 x 15.5 = 31cm, i attach a photo


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> So, then if I'm understanding that correctly from your post... the fourth hand on the Steel Bagelsport (the large arrow hand) only shows the Military Time. Nothing more. No second time zone setting possible since the arrow hand can't be set independently.
> 
> I wonder what the use of the arrow hand is then, unless of course your stuck in a dark environment and reading the Military Time will be of help but then again the lume I'm sure won't be anything remarkable on this watch to begin with and so that defeats the purpose anyways. Oh well... it boils down to the looks entirely then and I like it in that department.


Your understanding is correct.
As per its use, it allows to indicate whether it's night or day, quite useful in a polar expedition or in a submarine, places any WIS spends a lot of time in 

[edit] the look is very cool I agree, I especially like the hr/mn hands black rehauts. I would have preferred an orange gmt hand but the red is cool too. The quality of mine is great, all steel case, black engraved bezel, butter smooth movement and screw-down crown. The only cons is the bracelet, although it has solid end-links it's rough on the edges in the clasp region and always hurts my wrist. I just tried to change it but it's 21 mm >_< and I only have 20 mm or 22 mm spare bracelets... I think I'll have to order a dremel to smooth the edges.

[edit2] some macros are in order...









[edit3] the lume is weak, barely visible:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> thank you very much for trying to help me
> what is your strap's total length? mine is 2 x 15.5 = 31cm, i attach a photo


Same.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

thanks a lot
i dont understand ...
please take a look at this new photo

if i move the hardware left and up the strap gets tighter of course but it reaches the lower lug of the watch before well adjusted (my original photo)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> thanks a lot
> i dont understand ...
> please take a look at this new photo
> 
> if i move the hardware left and up the strap gets tighter of course but it reaches the lower lug of the watch before well adjusted (my original photo)


You need to slide the hardware all the way up in order to tighten the strap:









[edit] you also need to wear the strap loop at the opposite side of the watch, so at the bottom of your wrist. I'm not sure that was the case in your first picture.

If I move the hardware at the extremity touching the watch, I get a very tight strap. But the wrist needs to be inside this:








Not inside this:


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Your understanding is correct.
> As per its use, it allows to indicate whether it's night or day, quite useful in a polar expedition or in a submarine, places any WIS spends a lot of time in
> 
> [edit] the look is very cool I agree, I especially like the hr/mn hands black rehauts. I would have preferred an orange gmt hand but the red is cool too. The quality of mine is great, all steel case, black engraved bezel, butter smooth movement and screw-down crown. The only cons is the bracelet, although it has solid end-links it's rough on the edges in the clasp region and always hurts my wrist. I just tried to change it but it's 21 mm >_< and I only have 20 mm or 22 mm spare bracelets... I think I'll have to order a dremel to smooth the edges.
> ...


Hi Nicolas,

Checking this thread over my morning cup of steaming tea... such a joy! Thank-you for sharing the actual photographs of your watch, really appreciate it once again!

So, it's confirmed then that the large arrow hand is only a 24-hour indicator. The blue lume is fantastic to look at! Love that shade on my Citizen divers as well. I wouldn't be too bothered about the bracelet because high chances are I will swap it for a good quality NATO strap. That's what I mostly do in any case on these Chinese specials. Do you know which movement this runs?

Also, I do see a similar homage from Peter Lee, this one:










I actually like this even more because of the orange arrow hand. I don't know if it's made well like the Steel BagelSport one though but photographs from some of the user reviews on AliX do show a nicely finished watch so that's another option there, what say you my friend?

P.S. I have presently fallen in love with a two-tone Parnis Datejust homage as well. At $100 it's something I'm picking up for sure!


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Tintin82

Is the datejust the 36 or 41mm version? Have really been thinking about getting thiw watch but in 41mm.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Hi Nicolas,
> 
> Checking this thread over my morning cup of steaming tea... such a joy! Thank-you for sharing the actual photographs of your watch, really appreciate it once again!
> 
> ...


I reached to my sticky ball, but still I have no clue what the movement of the Bagelsport is... It seems completely sterile:









Under refined scrutiny I was able to find a number under the wheel: "515940715" (?)









The Peter Lee was released after I purchased my Bagelsport, I would have gone for the orange gmt hand as well. From what I heard these are very similar quality (maybe even from the same factory?)

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Tintin82
> 
> Is the datejust the 36 or 41mm version? Have really been thinking about getting thiw watch but in 41mm.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


It's a 36mm my friend.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I reached to my sticky ball, but still I have no clue what the movement of the Bagelsport is... It seems completely sterile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could be that it's DG movement? I'm sure Houstonreal can help us in zeroing in on that. I think I'm going to put the Peter Lee in my Wishlist and pick it up after the Parnis Datejust. The Datejust I have been salivating for a while now. The things fluted bezels do to me...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> Oh, I wasn't aware that the Rolex could track a second time zone >_< you teach me something new!
> 
> So in this case, the Bagelsport is different: the 'gmt' hand only moves when setting the main time (crown in position 3), it just does a full revolution in 24 hours, twice as slow as the Mercedes hand...
> 
> I guess if you open the case and remove the movement and dial you could 'hack' the gmt hand to show a dual 24hr time (different from the main time) but that's cheating a little


That is bad, I mean in a river style case with rotating bezel that movement could still do a second time zone, but in an explorer case you would minimally expect a DG3804, which sets the gmt hand when in date setting position turning the other direction. Such a movement is pretty cheap, and would be a drop in replacement though...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> Your understanding is correct.
> As per its use, it allows to indicate whether it's night or day, quite useful in a polar expedition or in a submarine, places any WIS spends a lot of time in
> 
> [edit] the look is very cool I agree, I especially like the hr/mn hands black rehauts. I would have preferred an orange gmt hand but the red is cool too. The quality of mine is great, all steel case, black engraved bezel, butter smooth movement and screw-down crown. The only cons is the bracelet, although it has solid end-links it's rough on the edges in the clasp region and always hurts my wrist. I just tried to change it but it's 21 mm >_< and I only have 20 mm or 22 mm spare bracelets... I think I'll have to order a dremel to smooth the edges.
> ...


The orange gmt hand actually belongs to the 42mm model Rolex Explorer Ii, the watch you have, if it is 40mm then actually uses the hand it is supposed to have...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> The Datejust I have been salivating for a while now. The things fluted bezels do to me...


I've owned one, 36mm black dial but otherwise the very same silver/gold combo on dial and bracelet inc. same fluted bezel.
But by wearing it I realized it was not my thing so I found her a new home.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> The orange gmt hand actually belongs to the 42mm model Rolex Explorer Ii, the watch you have, if it is 40mm then actually uses the hand it is supposed to have...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


>


I see, now I understand the massive rehaut too, it is a 40mm dial, in a 42mm case, and to make it fit they resolve it kinda like a sea dweller...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

thank you
im pretty sure made it right
i just adjusted the 2 hardwares right to the lugs. like this the size more or less OK, but since the hardwares are sitting on my "edges" of my (quite flat) wrist therefor not comfy at all.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

frogles said:


> thank you
> im pretty sure made it right
> i just adjusted the 2 hardwares right to the lugs. like this the size more or less OK, but since the hardwares are sitting on my "edges" of my (quite flat) wrist therefor not comfy at all.


Could you try to redone a stitch on the end hook? Should be not to hard to do it...

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Toofsy said:


> Could you try to redone a stitch on the end hook? Should be not to hard to do it...
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


thank you for your idea
my wifey has a singer, she says the double layer is too thick, plus a std sewing machine's standard needle would be broken
all-in-all my original, friendly warning is still valid: guys with tiny wrists shouldnt buy this type of strap from ali


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

frogles said:


> thank you for your idea
> my wifey has a singer, she says the double layer is too thick, plus a std sewing machine's standard needle would be broken
> all-in-all my original, friendly warning is still valid: guys with tiny wrists shouldnt buy this type of strap from ali


Try by hand?

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

frogles said:


> thank you for your idea
> my wifey has a singer, she says the double layer is too thick, plus a std sewing machine's standard needle would be broken
> all-in-all my original, friendly warning is still valid: guys with tiny wrists shouldnt buy this type of strap from ali


I dont know how much the strap cost you, or where you live, but a shoe repair shop could do it in two seconds. 
I had a belt(leather) that I wanted on a different buckle. He did not look at me like I was crazy either. I think I gave him $5.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Indian brand Titan watch 1729SL02 ~36$


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mougino said:


> Don't generalize, there are some gems in the cheapo world e.g. the $25 Nakzen Pagoda, or even more amazing (for the price) the $5 Eyki Pebble!


Have you got a link for the Pebble?

Edit: found it, £2.99.

￡2.99 21%OFF | 2019 Top Fashion Luxury Brand Ultra Thin Genuine Leather Clock Waterproof Male Casual Quartz Wristwatch Relogio Masculino reloj
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cpnbdGDw


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I reached to my sticky ball, but still I have no clue what the movement of the Bagelsport is... It seems completely sterile:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





tintin82 said:


> It could be that it's DG movement? I'm sure Houstonreal can help us in zeroing in on that. I think I'm going to put the Peter Lee in my Wishlist and pick it up after the Parnis Datejust. The Datejust I have been salivating for a while now. The things fluted bezels do to me...


I'm betting if you look again, you'll find a "B" under the balance wheel. This is a Beijing SB11. The numbers seem to be a serial number, or possibly identify a batch number, but I've never seen two with the same numbers.

Carnival (Jianianhua Hwguoji) uses them in most of their automatics as well, and they're basically the same DG28xx/NN28xx architecture, with possibly a higher jewel count (25 vs 22). Don't ask me where those extra jewels are used. Beijing's later in-house, 27 jewel movements, like the SB12 and B16ZR have the same layout, but are better decorated.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/carnival-jianianhua-hwguoji-movement-4729351.html


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

nello said:


> I dont know how much the strap cost you, or where you live, but a shoe repair shop could do it in two seconds.
> I had a belt(leather) that I wanted on a different buckle. He did not look at me like I was crazy either. I think I gave him $5.


i went a shoe repair earlier. he picked up and showed me a needle of him in a second, saying that needle would "jag it to death"
acc. to my wifey solution could be a tailor
but the POINT is that these straps are NOT hasslefree for tiny wristers


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I've owned one, 36mm black dial but otherwise the very same silver/gold combo on dial and bracelet inc. same fluted bezel.
> But by wearing it I realized it was not my thing so I found her a new home.


How was the quality of the watch? Parnis watches are usually solidly made, the one's I have are really nice and I quite enjoy wearing them from time to time.

@HoustonReal: Thank-you Sir for letting us know about the movement in that Explorer II homage, we can always count on you!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> How was the quality of the watch? Parnis watches are usually solidly made, the one's I have are really nice and I quite enjoy wearing them from time to time.
> 
> @HoustonReal: Thank-you Sir for letting us know about the movement in that Explorer II homage, we can always count on you!


Great quality as usual, the watch was good, just the silver/gold combo was not to my taste.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Don't generalize, there are some gems in the cheapo world e.g. the $25 Nakzen Pagoda, or even more amazing (for the price) the $5 Eyki Pebble!


Another vote for the Nakzen Pagoda, I have two of them, great beater watches with a Seiko Quartz movement and date complication. Wait until AliX have a sale and grab yourself one, I wear one from casual days to board meetings in London, especially when I am staying overnight in a hotel as I am afraid that petty theft is rife these days and I would be really miffed to lose an expensive watch! I would be P..... off if somebody stole one of my Nakzen's but financially peanuts to replace it!









My original one on a metal strap









Stock Photo

My most recent one that I bought and am deciding if I keep wearing it on a NATO or put it on a cheap metal bracelet! The supplied strap is just about OK if you like that kind of thing :-s

Best regards,
Jim

And a quick thank-you to HoustonReal who originally put a lot of us on to these watches!


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

frogles said:


> thank you very much for trying to help me
> what is your strap's total length? mine is 2 x 15.5 = 31cm, i attach a photo


Sorry to hear about these problems with your strap. On a related note, do you have a link for where you bought this particular strap on Alix?

I ask because I have two of these in my Alix favourites (different sellers) and both state that they're 23cm in length while yours is 31cm? Wondering if it's the sellers who have stated the wrong length ...

See attached screenshot, sorry I can't post links yet.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

scrumpypaul said:


> Have you got a link for the Pebble?
> 
> Edit: found it, £2.99.
> 
> ...


I also went looking around for this one. I found a different seller and ordered one. (I really should stay off this forum). This one doesn't have any branding on the dial at all, if you don't like the EYKI name.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kor...678.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4f464c4dH132Dj


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> I also went looking around for this one. I found a different seller and ordered one. (I really should stay off this forum). This one doesn't have any branding on the dial at all, if you don't like the EYKI name.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Kor...678.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4f464c4dH132Dj


Ooh that's new  good job


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

Dropped my SINOBI 1132 Oris Homage. Glass smashed. Found an old MOERS dress watch I had in a drawer (never liked the dial). Swapped out dial/movement. Voila. My first mod!


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

adhin said:


> Dropped my SINOBI 1132 Oris Homage. Glass smashed. Found an old MOERS dress watch I had in a drawer (never liked the dial). Swapped out dial/movement. Voila. My first mod!


Wow that's a nice looking dial. Do you have the link to the original Alix listing?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

tiching99 said:


> Wow that's a nice looking dial. Do you have the link to the original Alix listing?


The seller I bought mine from in 2017 no longer sells it.
However they are still available on ali:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...632.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.47c92e0egz7hgf (states 10ATM)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SIN...156.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.47c92e0egz7hgf (states 3ATM)


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Truth is that it looks 10 times better than the original. I know because I have it. 

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Truth is that it looks 10 times better than the original. I know because I have it.
> 
> Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


Which one are you referring to? The oris??

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Any good black bay 36 homages on Ali Express?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

10Swiss10 said:


> Any good black bay 36 homages on Ali Express?


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XPOmyIfhh

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

10Swiss10 said:


> Any good black bay 36 homages on Ali Express?





m3ga said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XPOmyIfhh


Cheaper here (currently on sale): https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Vvw4k8Y


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mougino said:


> 10Swiss10 said:
> 
> 
> > Any good black bay 36 homages on Ali Express?
> ...


Slightly cheaper again, here.

￡65.47 39%OFF | polisehd 41mm corgeut black dial sterile dial Sapphire Glass miyota Automatic mens Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Ex9ISYY


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

adhin said:


> Dropped my SINOBI 1132 Oris Homage. Glass smashed. Found an old MOERS dress watch I had in a drawer (never liked the dial). Swapped out dial/movement. Voila. My first mod!
> View attachment 14124259
> 
> View attachment 14124261


OMG... that looks so much better than the original case it comes with... excellent job! I have the watch and love the dial but somehow always found the case not to my liking. Can you tell me the diameter of that case you swapped the movement into please?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Watchomatic said:


> Which one are you referring to? The oris??
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Yep. The modded Oris versus original one

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


>


Eyki make some really cool looking watches. You got me looking at them again and I found this one which I'm pretty tempted by:


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> Ooh that's new  good job


You do realise Nicolas that I do now also need to buy a mesh bracelet for it as well!! I reiterate... I really should stay off this forum. Lucky my addiction is $6 watches and not cocaine and expensive hookers!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Since Baselworld, I've been drooling over the Black Bay pepsi GMT on bracelet:









But there is no corresponding offer (appart from the bad quality Agegirl repl*cas).

This morning I saw there's a sale on the Corgeut BB GMTs ! 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/CV0YmNS

But now I'm really wondering if I go with the Corgeut pepsi GMT and buy a bracelet, or go with a red bezel GMT and buy a 22mm MN strap, because I really dig the look:









What bothers me a little in the Corgeut pepsi GMT is the bezel red & blue too bright compared to the Tudor bezel...









And if I go with the red bezel, should I go with the rosegold indices/hands rehaut, as pictured above with the MN strap, or with the new bright white indices/hands rehaut ?









Decisions, decisions..... 

Nicolas


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Eyki make some really cool looking watches. You got me looking at them again and I found this one which I'm pretty tempted by:


Indeed, I bought the brown version of the Pebble and put it on a bronze mesh, but I realised the black version looked even better, so I just bought that one. Then I spotted these for £2.68 (on the app, they are £6.44 on the website) so I bought a his 'n' hers pair. They'll need nicer straps, but even so, can't beat the price.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GarySeiko said:


> Indeed, I bought the brown version of the Pebble and put it on a bronze mesh, but I realised the black version looked even better, so I just bought that one. Then I spotted these for £2.68 (on the app, they are £6.44 on the website) so I bought a his 'n' hers pair. They'll need nicer straps, but even so, can't beat the price.
> 
> View attachment 14127199


Ah, dial looks half-golf ball, I like it!  








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ctb04P0c


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> Decisions, decisions.....


Silver with coke bezel ftw!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

GarySeiko said:


> Indeed, I bought the brown version of the Pebble and put it on a bronze mesh, but I realised the black version looked even better, so I just bought that one. Then I spotted these for £2.68 (on the app, they are £6.44 on the website) so I bought a his 'n' hers pair. They'll need nicer straps, but even so, can't beat the price.
> 
> View attachment 14127199


I like that, very clean and minimalist. Do you have any pics of the two?


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I like that, very clean and minimalist. Do you have any pics of the two?


Not yet, I just ordered them yesterday! Based on my 2 previous Overfly/Eyki purchases, I think they should be quite acceptable for the price.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Since Baselworld, I've been drooling over the Black Bay pepsi GMT on bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> My vote goes to the red bezel with the rose gold bordered indices and hands. I have it and it looks lovely. The way the light plays with the rose gold hands is remarkably beautiful!


Pls share photos.


----------



## adhin (May 4, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> OMG... that looks so much better than the original case it comes with... excellent job! I have the watch and love the dial but somehow always found the case not to my liking. Can you tell me the diameter of that case you swapped the movement into please?


Thanks, tintin. The diameter of the case is approximately 38mm (40mm with crown). The dial is approximately 34mm. The model of the Moers watch I used is MJ8010.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Posting a few photographs of the Travel Watch Case from AliX which I received a few days ago...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Posting a few photographs of the Travel Watch Case from AliX which I received a few days ago...


Cool collection  is that a Seiko Monster with the orange + black NATO?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Cool collection  is that a Seiko Monster with the orange + black NATO?


Thank-you my friend! 

Yes, that's a Seiko "Strato" Monster (SRP311).


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

tiching99 said:


> Sorry to hear about these problems with your strap. On a related note, do you have a link for where you bought this particular strap on Alix?
> 
> I ask because I have two of these in my Alix favourites (different sellers) and both state that they're 23cm in length while yours is 31cm? Wondering if it's the sellers who have stated the wrong length ...
> 
> ...


hi,
this is the seller i bought 2 straps from, both cca 31cm
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Nat...861.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.184a4c4dRK03H8
if you have clarified the real length of the strap with your prospective seller please be so kind to share with us
thank you


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

frogles said:


> hi,
> this is the seller i bought 2 straps from, both cca 31cm
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Nat...861.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.184a4c4dRK03H8
> if you have clarified the real length of the strap with your prospective seller please be so kind to share with us
> thank you


Thanks. The listing doesn't state the length of the strap so I've asked them to confirm (for clarity).

The listing I was looking at which stated as being 23cm in length is from sikai Official store.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Posting a few photographs of the Travel Watch Case from AliX which I received a few days ago...


Looks good - how is the 'in person' experience? Good (enough) quality?

If so: do you have a link?

Would be interested in such a case for viewer watches as I would use it for vacations. I hardly travel with more than ~3 watches

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Looks good - how is the 'in person' experience? Good (enough) quality?
> 
> If so: do you have a link?
> 
> ...


Hello,

I would say the quality is very decent and the stitching in particular is well done. The finishing is very nicely done and there are no loose threads. The bag does not feel cheaply made which for the price is great. The zipper works, butter smooth. The insides are nice and soft and the leather divider is thick to prevent unnecessary scratching of the watches. The elastic band which is there in the grids to hold the watches works well and keeps the watches in place. Once the bag is zipped, the watches do stay in place.

Having said that, the elastic bands are probably best catered to hold down watches with NATO straps and leather straps. Steel bracelet watches, although do stay in place, might be a little difficult to hold down. But that's again up to trial and experiment with each watch I feel. Depending on your requirement and travel needs you could either get 2, 4 or an 8 Grid Case. (I usually travel quite a bit for long tours overseas thus went for the 8 grid case).

*Here are links*:

I bought it from here (Black, 8 Grid Case):

8 Grids Watch Display Storage Box Case Tray Zippered Travel Watch Collector Case Faux Leather Black-in Watch Boxes from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Other variants of the case (Black/ Brown - 2, 4 and 8 grid cases) are also sold here:

Portable 2 4 8 Grids Zipper Watch Box Lover Luxury PU Leather Watch jewelry Case Watch Organizer jewelry box Holder-in Watch Boxes from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Hope this helps, cheers!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would say the quality is very decent and the stitching in particular is well done. The finishing is very nicely done and there are no loose threads. The bag does not feel cheaply made which for the price is great. The zipper works, butter smooth. The insides are nice and soft and the leather divider is thick to prevent unnecessary scratching of the watches. The elastic band which is there in the grids to hold the watches works well and keeps the watches in place. Once the bag is zipped, the watches do stay in place.
> 
> ...


That's a good price. I paid £13 for mine, a while back. Or definitely comes in handy for traveling.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

My Corguet bronze-coloured PVD Black Bay arrived today, and it's OK but I'm a little disappointed with the bezel fitting. The action is smooth enough with no back play, but there is lot of up and down movement at 6 o'clock and I can feel that it is very uneven between the crystal and bezel insert (it varies from same level to crystal below bezel). 

I have a blue steel one already, and that is perfect, the crystal on that protrudes evenly above the bezel and there's no up and down movement. 

Oh well, it's still a nice looking watch for the money but not as well made as my older one.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ED209 said:


> My Corguet bronze-coloured PVD Black Bay arrived today, and it's OK but I'm a little disappointed with the bezel fitting. The action is smooth enough with no back play, but there is lot of up and down movement at 6 o'clock and I can feel that it is very uneven between the crystal and bezel insert (it varies from same level to crystal below bezel).
> 
> I have a blue steel one already, and that is perfect, the crystal on that protrudes evenly above the bezel and there's no up and down movement.
> 
> Oh well, it's still a nice looking watch for the money but not as well made as my older one.


Sounds like the bezel is slightly deformed/bent. Can't you ask the seller to send you another bezel?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered one of these too. Worth trying for £3.00. Surprised that it says the strap width is 14mm!


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> I ordered one of these too. Worth trying for £3.00. Surprised that it says the strap width is 14mm!


The specs are often quite unreliable. The real strap width is 18mm, the case is not stainless steel (actually it says just "stainless steel back" on the watch) and the strap is not leather either. Seems that they have also put a wrong brand name on the specs... But it's still a very nice watch for the price. I have ordered four of them (just one for myself though).


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks. Is the 34mm case width correct?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Stephen2020 said:


> Thanks. Is the 34mm case width correct?


No, it's actually 36mm...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Thanks again. 36mm is fine.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> That's a good price. I paid £13 for mine, a while back. Or definitely comes in handy for traveling.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Which one did you get mate, the 8 grid one? In black or brown?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would say the quality is very decent and the stitching in particular is well done. The finishing is very nicely done and there are no loose threads. The bag does not feel cheaply made which for the price is great. The zipper works, butter smooth. The insides are nice and soft and the leather divider is thick to prevent unnecessary scratching of the watches. The elastic band which is there in the grids to hold the watches works well and keeps the watches in place. Once the bag is zipped, the watches do stay in place.
> 
> ...


Helps quite a lot, thank you very much for your opinion 

I guess I will have to order one. For my needs a 2 grid should suffice as I have the 3rd watch on my wrist 

/And ... done. I just ordered a 2 grid one in brown. Thought about going for 4 grids, but then again I usually need the space in my suitcase as I prefere to carry smaller ones.

Thanks again - didn't know that I needed that, but apparently I do  
and TBH: wrapping my watches in stuffed socks to prevent scratching isn't the best way to do it


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Helps quite a lot, thank you very much for your opinion
> 
> I guess I will have to order one. For my needs a 2 grid should suffice as I have the 3rd watch on my wrist
> 
> ...


Good decision and congratulations! This 8-grid one is actually pretty large, I just measured it:

Length= 9"
Width = 7"
Depth = 2.5"

That's a noticeable amount of real estate inside a luggage. I might pick up a 4 grid one as well.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Which one did you get mate, the 8 grid one? In black or brown?


I got the 8 grid one in black.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Have just seen these. Are they new or do any of you have experience with them? Also the red dots round the dial do they do something or are they static?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> Have just seen these. Are they new or do any of you have experience with them? Also the red dots round the dial do they do something or are they static?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really odd looking watch. The case is AP Royal Oak's and the dial Nomos Tangente Neomatik 41 which are completely different type of watches. The red dots point the date in Nomos but Didun has a normal date window and when I checked AliExpress for more photos the red dots were always in the same place even though the date was different and they don't seem to form a 24h indicator either. I guess the red dots don't have any function and that they are static which I don't like at all.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> That's a really odd looking watch. The case is AP Royal Oak's and the dial Nomos Tangente Neomatik 41 which are completely different type of watches. The red dots point the date in Nomos but Didun has a normal date window and when I checked AliExpress for more photos the red dots were always in the same place even though the date was different and they don't seem to form a 24h indicator either. I guess the red dots don't have any function and that they are static which I don't like at all.


Yes that was my fear too in which case it is a hard pass for me. It is also worth noting that despite saying 100m water resistant on the dial, which is what initially attracted me to this, it isn't it is only 30m. I messaged and this was confirmed to me .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know of any sellers on Ali that have an MN style strap which is black with a blue stripe? I have one which is black with a white stripe and now if like to get one with blue to match another watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Does anyone know of any sellers on Ali that have an MN style strap which is black with a blue stripe? I have one which is black with a white stripe and now if like to get one with blue to match another watch.


I've never seen a black with blue stripe MN on AliX, most approaching I've seen (available at most sellers) is black with gray stripe.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Well to be fair most listings dont show all the colors available, but mail them after you ask

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New Eyki Blowfish 









https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XrzzKw4


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> I've never seen a black with blue stripe MN on AliX, most approaching I've seen (available at most sellers) is black with gray stripe.


That's the one I'm referring to, I guess it probably is more gray than white. I'm trying it on my gray Bambino and I think it looks pretty good so I thought a blue stripe might match my blue Bambino nicely.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Poerger said:


> Well to be fair most listings dont show all the colors available, but mail them after you ask
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


I've seen the ones from Sikai store but they only have the black + white so I was hoping someone else might have received pics from other sellers and could verify.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just ran across the *Binger B-5078* (NH35 Junghans Meister homages) for only *$71.08*









View attachment 14136961


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I just ran across the *Binger B-5078* (NH35 Junghans Meister homages) for only *$71.08*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got the grey one in the bottom left. Glas is domed and i really love the watch. Defenitely no sapphire btw. It scratches pretty easily.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I just ran across the *Binger B-5078* (NH35 Junghans Meister homages) for only *$71.08*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered from there just the other day too. They also offer a store discount which brought the total down to £47, which is £20 cheaper than usual! I couldn't resist an offer like that.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, 
I have a watch that fell and now the hour hand is stuck for there is a circle glued on the dial that impeeds it to move (the hour hand moved and it is now too near to the dial and stopped by this circle glued on the dial)... I think the movement (NH38) is still alive as the second hand is still ticking. 
So i guess i need to remove all the hands and put them back in the right way. I would like to try to repair it so now i must dive into the Deep  
What would you recommend : 
a- Is a magnifying glass ok or maybe 2 mounted on a pair of glasses ? Any experience and/or recommandation with these ? 
b- Are protect fingers ok or gloves better and which kind ? 
c- Do i need a special tool to put back the hands ? (i'm also wondering how i can be sure how to place them and if a tool can help with the exact position of the hour hand which is the one faulty here. Or is this only a learn and try process ?) 
d- What would be interesting to measure quickly if the movement is still working great ? 

Thanks


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> I have a watch that fell and now the hour hand is stuck for there is a circle glued on the dial that impeeds it to move (the hour hand moved and it is now too near to the dial and stopped by this circle glued on the dial)... I think the movement (NH38) is still alive as the second hand is still ticking.
> So i guess i need to remove all the hands and put them back in the right way. I would like to try to repair it so now i must dive into the Deep
> What would you recommend :
> ...


I assume that the watch isn't that expensive so you can try to fix it yourself but if the hour hand is the only problem and you don't want to buy the necessary tools you could just have a watchmaker to fix the hands. I paid a local watchmaker €20 for changing the hands on a Cadisen so the cost wasn't that high.
If the hour hand is just bent and not detached it might be possible to bend gently back to the correct position without removing the hands. I have opened my Guanqin GJ16034 and accidentially pressed the hands so that they touched each other but managed to fix this by bending the hands slightly. If you want to see a video of the process of changing the hands you can watch this one by Just One More Watch: 




Edit: I'm not a professional and my advice is based only on a limited personal experience so bear that in mind if you start to bend the hands etc...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

You need a case opener (rubber ball might do), and something pointy to release the stem.

If you need to remove the hands then a hand puller is good, protect the dial with a slit scrap of paper. But you might be able to just pull the hour hand up a little to free it, with a cheap watch I would be tempted to do this rather than completely remove hands.

I have a hand press to re-seat hands but don't find it massively useful, I seem to have better luck using the flat edge of some precision plastic tweezers, because then I can see what I am doing better. Other people use the ink tube of a Biro. It's a little bit of a skill to get them aligned correctly, particularly if you don't have a hacked movement (or are too lazy to hack it) and it ticks a few minutes on the bench. I try to aim to set the hour hand a couple of minutes ahead because I hate to see the hour hand has not hit the marker with the minutes at 12.

I don't use any magnification, but I should. I use these little condoms for two fingers on each hand, finger cots I think they're called, but I must have fingers like sausages because they really strangle them.

In terms of have you messed up the movement, you would need a timegrapher to tell for sure and correct if necessary, but if it still keeps reasonable time on the wrist then don't worry about it.

So really you just need something to open the case, something to pull the hands, something to put them back, and some care - only a few dollars of tools. 

A good final thing is a rubber bulb air blower, to blast away any dust from the dial or inside of crystal.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Good decision and congratulations! This 8-grid one is actually pretty large, I just measured it:
> 
> Length= 9"
> Width = 7"
> ...


I thought about the size too. Maybe the 8 Grid is a bit too big, so I ordered the 4 Grid one too. That means 4 watches plus the 1 on my wrist should be more than enough and space in the suitcases is always limited  7 night break entails 7 dresses, plus the day wear and then the shoes etc, etc. If I am lucky I get half a case plus what I can get in my carry-on plus what I can put on my back.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thank you for the video and tips, it helps indeed  I think i'll try myself. Also maybe it's only bent too much, so that would be fun to try i think  .If a Biro seems enough to puh back the hands that's great.
*edit : done, i'll keep it under surveillance, seems that it is difficult to set time. 
I'll see if time's still ok.

It was difficult to put back the hands for the eye in the watch made it difficult to set the hour hand. Is there a way to add them precisely or you just push them back and hear a click or some noise ? I used a paper on the dial to help so that the hour hand is not too low on the dial, and to have enough room to put the other hands too... Put the hour hand on 12 with crown in, then turned out the crown to move the hour hand to 6, then the minute hand was put back in the same way on 12, i then moved it a bit near 5 minutes. Then put on the second hand back.
Is it mandatory for the minute hand to be on 12 when the hour hand is on 6 ?


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> I have a watch that fell and now the hour hand is stuck for there is a circle glued on the dial that impeeds it to move (the hour hand moved and it is now too near to the dial and stopped by this circle glued on the dial)... I think the movement (NH38) is still alive as the second hand is still ticking.
> So i guess i need to remove all the hands and put them back in the right way. I would like to try to repair it so now i must dive into the Deep
> What would you recommend :
> ...


Happened to me also one time, but I didn't want to possibly ruin watch by trying to fix myself, so I took it to watchmaker.
Watchmaker charged me 5 euros to fix.
Its been 3 years since fix and watch still works.

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, in which country are you ? If a watchmaker takes 5euros, then looks pretty good  In France i found one asking 25 to check waterproofness, and he was not willing to look at Chinese pieces.


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

Im in Serbia. I expected more to be charged more, watchmakers here also charge quite a bit for repair.
Watch in question was Seiko Diver from late 1980s. First I took watch to official Seiko repair shop in Serbia and they said repair is going to be at least 100 euros.
After few days when I took my daughter to some children birthday and while waiting for it to be done, I took a walk and saw some small unappealing watchmakers shop. Decided to ask about repair there to see how much it will cost there. Old man who owns a shop took watch immediately, disassembled it took a look and started to repair it.
I asked how much its gonna cost, he said not a lot and that I should wait a little. 
After 10-15 minutes he was done and said 5 euros.
I was surprised, and he said that it wasn't anything difficult or long to do. 
Since then I take all my watches to him, and he always do good job. 


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SmirnoffCommando said:


> Im in Serbia. I expected more to be charged more, watchmakers here also charge quite a bit for repair.
> Watch in question was Seiko Diver from late 1980s. First I took watch to official Seiko repair shop in Serbia and they said repair is going to be at least 100 euros.
> After few days when I took my daughter to some children birthday and while waiting for it to be done, I took a walk and saw some small unappealing watchmakers shop. Decided to ask about repair there to see how much it will cost there. Old man who owns a shop took watch immediately, disassembled it took a look and started to repair it.
> I asked how much its gonna cost, he said not a lot and that I should wait a little.
> ...


Excellent ! Almost tempted to go all the way from France to Serbia to give this man some business 
Last repair shop (in Paris suburbs) I asked to regulate a 70's Timex diver, they asked 120€ to send to their workshop in Paris center in order to get a quote, lol.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

You're lucky. Here is Kenya no one services watches. There is one dealer for Rolex but he charges an arm and a leg and wont touch anything else.

It's tough. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my G-Shock GWM-B5000 from Skmei store on AliExpress.

It was on sale at 9€ and a bit after a store coupon.

Well, I'm not disappointed! All stainless steel, clicky pushbuttons, intuitive setting and functions (alarm, dual time, chrono, stop timer), and what puts the Casio to shame: a super bright backlight!!

The only downside is the proprietary bracelet end-link (with 2 screws): I wanted to put a more comfortable strap but I couldn't easily. But I think it's the same for the original G-Shock (I saw a 3d-print of an adapter from a fellow WUSer in another post).

The 44 mm width dial also surprised me, I was expecting something more humble.

Would I recommend it for the price I bought it? No question, that's a bargain!
For its current normal price at ~20€? Yes, I do recommend it, it's a great digital watch with a cool look and an awesome legibility.

Nicolas


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> I received my G-Shock GWM-B5000 from Skmei store on AliExpress.
> 
> It was on sale at 9€ and a bit after a store coupon.
> 
> ...


Wore mine today at a party. Got a lot of compliments. Already have the silver and gold. Thinking about buying the blue or black too.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

[/QUOTE]

Wore mine today at a party. Got a lot of compliments. Already have the silver and gold. Thinking about buying the blue or black too.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]

I have the black version. It's really nice. I'm quite tempted to try to protect the face and buttons and somehow stonewash it to give the 'lived in' look of the latest G-Shock series which are $1k......


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the review Nicholas! That looks really good and it's the one digital that I'm tempted by. You got it for a great price too.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Lovely little watches


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Wore mine today at a party. Got a lot of compliments. Already have the silver and gold. Thinking about buying the blue or black too.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]

I have the black version. It's really nice. I'm quite tempted to try to protect the face and buttons and somehow stonewash it to give the 'lived in' look of the latest G-Shock series which are $1k......[/QUOTE]

It's plated alloy, isn't it? Can't do too much with the finish unless you are going for the acid stripped look.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> It's plated alloy, isn't it? Can't do too much with the finish unless you are going for the acid stripped look.


Really not sure, don't think you can get this brushed finish unless on stainless steel:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Oops, I did it again 

After some nice round of pints yesterday night I pulled the triger on some of the dormant watches in my wish-list.









By order:
- Soki "Crescent Moon"








- Tintin watch (to give company to my beloved Pacman)
















- Corgeut Black Bay Gmt red bezel + MN strap khaki + red stripe








- Eyki "Blowfish" red









Will post reviews in a month or so, when I receive them.

Nicolas


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Loving the TinTin watch, don't get the Blowfish but that is probably me.

Very best regards Nicolas
Jim


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

mougino said:


> Excellent ! Almost tempted to go all the way from France to Serbia to give this man some business
> Last repair shop (in Paris suburbs) I asked to regulate a 70's Timex diver, they asked 120€ to send to their workshop in Paris center in order to get a quote, lol.


Wow 120 euros to regulate. Last month i regulated 3 watches at same watchmaker.

I took my Vostok Amphibia which was running ahead almost a minute a day, also mine Cadisen Lambda which was +30 sec a day and friends old Poljot which was losing 40-50 seconds a day.
After regulation Cadisen is going from - 4 to +4 seconds a day depending if overnight is dial down or up.
Vostok Amphibia is going from +5 to +10 seconds a day.
Friend says that Poljot is working good now but he didnt measure exactly. Says that he doesn't notice if watch lost or gained time.

He charged me 12 euros for Cadisen, 12 euros for Vostok Amphibia and for Poljot he took 25 euros as he needed to clean and oil mechanism and then regulated it.

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

SmirnoffCommando said:


> Wow 120 euros to regulate. Last month i regulated 3 watches at same watchmaker.
> 
> I took my Vostok Amphibia which was running ahead almost a minute a day, also mine Cadisen Lambda which was +30 sec a day and friends old Poljot which was losing 40-50 seconds a day.
> After regulation Cadisen is going from - 4 to +4 seconds a day depending if overnight is dial down or up.
> ...


That's a bargain ! I'm not surprised by the 120€ quote, just to send the watch back......but it may be because I'm French as well:-d


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Edit : Duplicate


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm looking for a quartz watch for a birthday gift to my brother. I'm looking for a "Skagen-like" watch.

That means, a thin watch, easy to read, with date, and probably with lume on hands, with a mesh bracelet.

View attachment 14141697


Above is an example of what he likes, but it doesn't have to be black/solar....Is there something I could find on aliexpress, cheaper but nice ?

Thanks for your ideas !!!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Notathome said:


> I'm looking for a quartz watch for a birthday gift to my brother. I'm looking for a "Skagen-like" watch.
> 
> That means, a thin watch, easy to read, with date, and probably with lume on hands, with a mesh bracelet.
> 
> ...


Hi mate. Take the image you've posted and upload it to AliExpress image search, either on the site or app. It comes up with stacks of similar watches from around £7+


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Loving the TinTin watch, don't get the Blowfish but that is probably me.
> 
> Very best regards Nicolas
> Jim


Love the Tintin and ordered one for myself.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> Really not sure, don't think you can get this brushed finish unless on stainless steel:


Unfortunately, the case is a plated alloy (no worse than most Timex) but for the cost, it really doesn't matter. I have one too and am thrilled by it. It completely scratched my itch for a like Casio:


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Ordered a blue dial Pagani Design Cocktail Time (PD-2770). At $44.82 I just couldn't resist. Enough self control


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Have you come across any nice panda watches below 100 Euros (and even better around 50)? I would like the subdials to be fully coloured not like the parnis Daytona homage where only a disk around the subdial is coloured. I guess I would prefer something with 2 subdials over 3 but in any case they would have to be working chronos (not just day/date).

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

crAss said:


> Have you come across any nice panda watches below 100 Euros (and even better around 50)? I would like the subdials to be fully coloured not like the parnis Daytona homage where only a disk around the subdial is coloured. I guess I would prefer something with 2 subdials over 3 but in any case they would have to be working chronos (not just day/date).
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Under $2 shipped! Your choice of colors.










https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32729...d=8062amp-b6NUZGUSdD6Ux_t6AxHPqw1557724400642

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Have you come across any nice panda watches below 100 Euros (and even better around 50)? I would like the subdials to be fully coloured not like the parnis Daytona homage where only a disk around the subdial is coloured. I guess I would prefer something with 2 subdials over 3 but in any case they would have to be working chronos (not just day/date).
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


€ 76,69 39mm PARNIS sapphire ceramic bezel Chronograph
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ccnUJkrI


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> € 76,69 39mm PARNIS sapphire ceramic bezel Chronograph
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ccnUJkrI


I had a quick look at these earlier on. They pretty nice. Especially considering you get sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel.

Does anyone have one these? If so how is it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

They're great, I'm considering getting another one. On the whole the watch feels a level or two above your standard Parnis Sub or GMT.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Rista said:


> They're great, I'm considering getting another one. On the whole the watch feels a level or two above your standard Parnis Sub or GMT.


Could you share some pictures of it?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I had a quick look at these earlier on. They pretty nice. Especially considering you get sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel.
> 
> Does anyone have one these? If so how is it?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I've got the one of these. It's an absolute steal! I got it for about $73 US during the last sales and used a cashback site.

I will try to upload some photos after work.

There is a thorough review (2 part - unnecessarily) by ID Guy on YouTube that I recommend.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

They can be had for $76 right now which is indeed an absolute steal. I like this movement a lot.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Rista said:


> View attachment 14143103
> 
> 
> View attachment 14143105
> ...


I've been drooling over this one for a while now...just haven't pulled the trigger. Now they have a new model for sale, and am really confused.

Luxury 39mm PARNIS quartz mens watch grey dial sapphire glass solid case bracelet full Chronograph wrist watch,Quartz Watch


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Rista said:


> View attachment 14143103
> 
> 
> View attachment 14143105
> ...


£61.78 28%OFF | 39mm PARNIS white dial sapphire crystal solid full Chronograph quartz mens watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bJjuGFhq

The only thing that puts me off slightly is the clasp.









I quite like the look of this one too:
£66.22 46%OFF | 39mm PARNIS blue dial sapphire cermaic bezel full Chronograph quartz mens watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/HeQ4pHe


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Notathome said:


> I'm looking for a quartz watch for a birthday gift to my brother. I'm looking for a "Skagen-like" watch.
> 
> That means, a thin watch, easy to read, with date, and probably with lume on hands, with a mesh bracelet.
> 
> ...


FYI - The lume on any AliExpress watch under $75 to $100 is going to suck, and be barely visible.














All of the above have alloy cases, but this *Nakzen SS4051G* is a little more expensive and all stainless steel. *$26.99* Swears it has a sapphire crystal, but I would send a message to the seller and double check. Or, you can file a dispute with AliEx if it comes without sapphire, and get a partial or full refund.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Parnis Daytona on my wife's flat stick wrist. I bought it for myself, but it was commandeered. It's the first watch she's worn in over a decade.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

More angles. Note the burning on the inner clasp, small extension on the clasp for warm days and very miniscule chip in the lower part of the ceramic bezel near the pushers. In reality, the chip is impossible to notice on the wrist and my wife hasn't noticed it yet. Loctite definitely required for the screwed links.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

And more...The clasp is certainly over-kill for this watch and too thick for this style I think. It's just dominating on what is a reasonable bracelet.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I have the Ice Blue one and it is really a beauty. The chronograph hands moved by the mecaquartz are a pleasure to look at. Only minor issue the tachimeter is not precisely aligned and even some hour markers are misaligned. But to notice it you must know.


----------



## Marcinek (May 13, 2019)

Hey fam, im looking for ~20$ watch with this look:
[i cant post a link or picture  ]
look like oyster from first page but not two tone


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

That ice blue is gorgeous....now Im even more confused.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Marcinek said:


> Hey fam, im looking for ~20$ watch with this look:
> [i cant post a link or picture  ]
> look like oyster from first page but not two tone


This might help! Scroll down 'til you hit Rolex homages: https://www.homagefinder.com/listallhomages.php


----------



## eled (Oct 8, 2013)

Notathome said:


> I'm looking for a quartz watch for a birthday gift to my brother. I'm looking for a "Skagen-like" watch.
> 
> That means, a thin watch, easy to read, with date, and probably with lume on hands, with a mesh bracelet.
> 
> ...


If date is not essential, I am also eyeing these Julius watches for some time. Due to my post number, I cannot share any links, but just search for "Julius watch" and you will get it.









In fact with this opportunity, I want to ask if anyone has bought any watch with Julius brand before. I really like especially these two:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

eled said:


> View attachment 14143665


Ooh, a Glashütte "12", looks like the dream watch of our fellow WUSer @41Mets, alas without the breathtaking dial:


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

The Ice Blue Parnis Chronograph looks stunning!

But I came across these 2 listings of the watch:

Free Shipping Parnis Quartz Chronograph Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Pilot Business Waterproof Sapphire Crystal Wrist Watch men-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

39mm PARNIS blue dial sapphire cermaic bezel full Chronograph quartz mens watch-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

The first listing has the Parnis Ice Blue Chronograph watch *$83* and the second one at *$157*. Can someone please explain the difference between the watches in the above two links and why there is a significant price difference between the two?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

The answer is very simple: the difference is in the sellers. The first one is honest, the second is a bandit.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

tintin82 said:


> The first listing has the Parnis Ice Blue Chronograph watch *$83* and the second one at *$157*. Can someone please explain the difference between the watches in the above two links and why there is a significant price difference between the two?


There doesn't seem to be a difference. The second store sells other Parnis watches at almost twice the price other vendors do.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

There is no difference. Looking at the price tracker the watch used to be $86 only two weeks ago in the second store.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank-you guys... second seller is a bandit then. I knew something was really off with that substantial difference in prices.


----------



## entropism (Nov 16, 2013)

If the Parnis Daytona was a 42-44mm, I'd order it right now. 39mm is sadly a bit too small for me.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Ooh, a Glashütte "12", looks like the dream watch of our fellow WUSer @41Mets, alas without the breathtaking dial:


Hubba hubba! They do this in silver too but that seems to be out of stock. 1 left of the black case of anyone is interested.


----------



## 41Mets (Dec 25, 2014)

I'm so tempted to pick up something for 25 or 30 bucks. And while I'm willing to spend thousands on a watch, for some reason I think it's such a waste of money to spend 25 or $30 on one of these. But they're funny! I really want to pick up a cernometer.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

entropism said:


> If the Parnis Daytona was a 42-44mm, I'd order it right now. 39mm is sadly a bit too small for me.


A 44mm Daytona wouldn't really look like a Daytona. The real Daytona is actually 38.5mm, it's only the platinum version that is 39.5mm and it never looks small on a wrist.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

mougino said:


> Ooh, a Glashütte "12", looks like the dream watch of our fellow WUSer @41Mets, alas without the breathtaking dial:


This is a pretty watch. Is it really an aliexpress one?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

entropism said:


> If the Parnis Daytona was a 42-44mm, I'd order it right now. 39mm is sadly a bit too small for me.


Agreed. I really like the ice blue but the watch is just too tiny for me


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

I just got the parnis daytona myself, and I must say the quality is absurd for the price. As others have noted some markers can be slightly misaligned (most notable at 12 because of the chrono second hand), and the clasp is really bad. It doesn't fit the look of the rest of the watch and feels awkward to use. I promptly switched it out for a clasp from Carly wet, and now it looks wonderful plus has micro adjustment on the go. I have a hard time imagining finding better quality for the price
View attachment 14144927
View attachment 14144929


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> This is a pretty watch. Is it really an aliexpress one?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Erm, no. It's just that the Julius watch posted earlier resembles it (without the lovely dial) - the Glashutte Sixties - and with the big date, the Sixties Panorama Date.

I think you are talking $6.5-13K for the Glashutte. The Julius is about $22 on Ali https://www.aliexpress.com/item/885450776.html


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

scrumpypaul said:


> Hi mate. Take the image you've posted and upload it to AliExpress image search, either on the site or app. It comes up with stacks of similar watches from around £7+


I did not know that Aliexpress image search was existing, thanks a lot !


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you eled & HoustonReal for you watch suggestions.

I have to admit I like the Nakzen, but I'm wondering what they mean by "table mirror"....


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Notathome said:


> Thank you eled & HoustonReal for you watch suggestions.
> 
> I have to admit I like the Nakzen, but I'm wondering what they mean by "table mirror"....


_*Table Mirror*_ is the poor Chinese to English translation for *Watch Crystal*. 90% of AliExpress and other Chinese sites will use "Mirror" when in English we would say "Crystal". I believe "Table" is the bad translation for Dial or Watch Face.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

En_Nissen said:


> I just got the parnis daytona myself, and I must say the quality is absurd for the price. As others have noted some markers can be slightly misaligned (most notable at 12 because of the chrono second hand), and the clasp is really bad. It doesn't fit the look of the rest of the watch and feels awkward to use. I promptly switched it out for a clasp from Carly wet, and now it looks wonderful plus has micro adjustment on the go. I have a hard time imagining finding better quality for the price
> View attachment 14144927
> View attachment 14144929


I have a clasp like that on my Tisell sub. And despite having sharp outer edges, I really like it and find it comfortable. While thick, it is definitely not as chunky as the Parnis.

Did you buy the one with the 9mm end link?

Would you mind sharing the AliExpress link please.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I need a little guidance on this:

I ordered a Watch Spring-bar Tool from AliX for *$0.87* yesterday morning (13/05/2019). Here is the product link:

Repair Tools Metal Silver Bracelet Multifunctional Watch Band Opener Strap Replace Spring Bar Connecting Pin Remover Tool-in Repair Tools & Kits from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

The seller is 'Feitong Watch Store'.

I paid an *additional $3.54* for Shipping through AliX Standard Shipping. Although mostly AliX Standard Shipping is free to India but sometimes it is chargeable. I paid the additional amount (the shipping charges being much more than the original product's price in this case) to primarily get trackable post. Untrackable post often times just doesn't arrive. This made the total product cost come to *$4.41*

The price break-up on my order page on AliX shows as follows:
Product Price: $0.87
Shipping Cost: $3.54
Discount: $0.00
Total Amount: $4.41 (US)

This morning however I received a message from the seller and it reads as follows:

_"Dear friend,
Very glad to tell you ,we have enough stocks for your order now.
we want to ship your package by a better shipping way at first to avoid the logistics peak period during Sale,would you mind to add more $ 0.5shipping fee ?Then you will get your order soon.We hope we could give you the best service.Thanks
You can make the payment here：(He provided a payment link here)"_

Although I received this message from him, I also find that the product has been shipped through Singapore Post to me and the tracking number has also been provided.

At this point, do I at all need to respond to him on this since the product has been shipped? I don't mind the $0.5 he is asking but this seems a bit weird since I already paid an additional $3.54 for shipping when I ordered the product in the first place! I have never received a request like this before on AliX thus thought of asking here.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I need a little guidance on this:
> 
> I ordered a Watch Spring-bar Tool from AliX for *$0.87* yesterday morning (13/05/2019). Here is the product link:
> 
> ...


Refuse the extra fee. Apparently it's a common new scheme, I was asked to pay an extra fee for my Lego watch as well, after ordering (but before shipping), I refused and argued of the legality. You paid up front, you don't want to pay backalley money. The seller did not respond however he shipped the watch and I received it a few weeks later.

Nicolas


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

eled said:


> View attachment 14143661


An hommage to the Frédérique Constant Healey. Not a bad choice.
But "Korea Design"...


----------



## eled (Oct 8, 2013)

borgil said:


> An hommage to the Frédérique Constant Healey. Not a bad choice.
> But "Korea Design"...


That is indeed a good catch.

Apparently Julius brand really have other good looking watches, (just so you know, I have no affiliation ) which probably are also homages.

















Too bad the case materials are alloy. I would anyway pull the trigger for that Glashütte homage, but it seems it is really thick with 1.3cm, and I am not sure if they include the thickness of the domed glass.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I always just go with free shipping and let it take as long as it takes - many items still arrive very quickly. 

If you have a choice between paying $20 with free shipping or $10 plus $10 for the same item at different stores, then go with the $20 store, because if you need a dispute or rebate then it will be worked out on a $20 item not a $10 one.

I never check messages from sellers but when an item hasn't arrived I've opened a dispute with Ali directly and always been satisfied. Just clicking a button, not getting into any discussion with seller. Although with the amount of stuff I buy from Ali I wonder how much never arrives and I simply forgot I ever ordered...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

If a seller asks for more coin after a transaction they're scamming.

You did the right thing and paid the price determined by the seller. If they stuff up, then it's on them.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Refuse the extra fee. Apparently it's a common new scheme, I was asked to pay an extra fee for my Lego watch as well, after ordering (but before shipping), I refused and argued of the legality. You paid up front, you don't want to pay backalley money. The seller did not respond however he shipped the watch and I received it a few weeks later.
> 
> Nicolas


Thank-you Nicolas for the reply. Since the product was shipped already and I have also received the tracking number for it, I thought it best to not even reply to that message from the seller. Definitely seems like a new little trick that some sellers are trying.


----------



## eled (Oct 8, 2013)

One of the watches I bought from Aliexpress during the anniversary sale was arrived. I just wanted to give a quick review.

It was sold as Parnis Batman GMT, but I think because it has a sterile dial, it is technically a Corgeut. It costed me initially around 57 USD, but because one of the links of the bracelet was damaged and there were small scratches at the bracelet side of the back of the watch, 18 USD was refunded, which brought the cost of the watch to 39 USD for me. Maybe my expectations was not really high but I was satisfied with my purchase in general already before the refund.









As claimed by the seller the case is stainless steel, the bezel is ceramic and the glass is sapphire. Unfortunately I have no means to test them, except the water drop test. It made me believe that it is sapphire, which is supported by many reviews you can find on the internet.

The movement is as far as I remember a Dixmont 28xx derivative for GMT feature. It hacks and gains between 15-20s a day. When you want to set the time or 24h hand, it wobbles and jumps a bit. It has a screw down crown, although the watch claims WR for 30m.

The watch has a GMT function which works a little differently, but at least you can set it to a second time zone. Bezel has (had !!!) one-sided 120 clicks without much sloppy back movement which was ok. I dropped my watch while taking it off for a shower, and now the clicks are gone and bezel can turn to both sides. Because now it can turn to both sides, I am not sure if I want to repair it, or not.









Although the bracelet had a cosmetic fault in one of its links, it was actually an ok bracelet with solid links. But I really liked this nato more.

As I mentioned, I am really happy with this purchase. Only complaints I have are that the hands jumping a bit when setting the time and that the display not having AR coating, so it is really hard to take a picture of it .

I wish you best!
Eled


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Thank-you Nicolas for the reply. Since the product was shipped already and I have also received the tracking number for it, I thought it best to not even reply to that message from the seller. Definitely seems like a new little trick that some sellers are trying.


Hello,
if you buy very cheap goods like in this case they're going to ask more like you said. I had various sellers trying this with me before. I had not seen any evidence of the product being send or anything and was wondering if it was an honest requesto r not at the time ... It seems it is not. This should be reported to Ali Express for it is illegal and FUD as they're trying to frighten you in order to make you pay pretending that if you do not they will close their business for shipping is too expensive for them, more expensive than the product, that it will never leave, never arrive, and so on...
Btw : if you have more experience with this please share (for example : do you know Ali Express answers on this ? We've seen how other websites sometimes are strangling the sellers so it's pretty well possible that there's a problem for the sellers are not receiving enough money for their goods. But they should not ask using this way, because then you fill like being robbed and you're certainly not going to be trusting more the website. )


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Saw this today and just had to share... are you business sausage?? Lol


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

that sounds delish! 🌭


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Saw this today and just had to share... are you business sausage?? Lol


I think that watch would look really good on my business sausage.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Saw this today and just had to share... are you business sausage?? Lol


Does it come with Tomato Ketchup? If not I am not interested!

Regards
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> I think that watch would look really good on my business sausage.


Ummmm, I think I'm now forever scarred by that mental image.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Ummmm, I think I'm now forever scarred by that mental image.


It's okay. I'm sure they don't make straps small enough.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

On Alix there is a new offer for MN straps. They are not cheap, but al last you can have them in a variety of colors.
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/2019...a5f-9d25-0b59aa12f9d9&scm=1007.17258.129358.0


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

What do you think about it?
89€ for a miyota 9015
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/DE-...y-Sapphire-Glass-and-Leather/32996112864.html


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

De Feels branding is a major hindrance for almost everyone. There was some discussion of it here a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

Techme said:


> De Feels branding is a major hindrance for almost everyone. There was some discussion of it here a couple of weeks ago.


Thanks Techme |>


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> On Alix there is a new offer for MN straps. They are not cheap, but al last you can have them in a variety of colors.
> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/2019...a5f-9d25-0b59aa12f9d9&scm=1007.17258.129358.0


Those strategically placed pebbles in the product photos though... Hiding the fake MN branding?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Obviously, deja vu De Feels but wholly appropriate w/business sausage. I like mine w/an English muffin.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Those strategically placed pebbles in the product photos though... Hiding the fake MN branding?


Didn't see that, you're less naive than I am!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

On Defeels brand :
I think that english speaking people (mother tongue ?) seem to not like this name, Frankly i do like it and if De Feels name does not bother you can go for it, the movement is famous enough. i asked the seller about it (how have they chosen De Feels? ), they said that they had no clue about De coming from french language, i think they just try things and see what works, they're just trying out names.

Btw : do you think this will come out any good ? Thanks  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SOK...lgo_pvid=406d00f3-2f75-4896-913e-f86c4bc46fc9


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

mougino said:


> Negakinu said:
> 
> 
> > Those strategically placed pebbles in the product photos though... Hiding the fake MN branding?
> ...


nice!. I did not see that coming! lets wait for buyer feedback with pics.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

manchette said:


> On Defeels brand :
> I think that english speaking people (mother tongue ?) seem to not like this name, Frankly i do like it and if De Feels name does not bother you can go for it, the movement is famous enough. i asked the seller about it (how have they chosen De Feels? ), they said that they had no clue about De coming from french language, i think they just try things and see what works, they're just trying out names.
> 
> Btw : do you think this will come out any good ? Thanks  https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SOK...lgo_pvid=406d00f3-2f75-4896-913e-f86c4bc46fc9


That Soki has been talked about here before, but not in a while I think. I think people liked it. It is a $3 watch, though, so don't expect much more.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Buy the strap. The watch is a free bonus.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone got the EYKI tank homage watch? How does it look like in real life?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## botond23 (Mar 6, 2018)

De Feels
“What do you think about it?
89€ for a miyota 9015"


I got this despite the patronising treatment on the forum and I can say that it is the most beautiful watch I have ever owned.
The Miyota 9015 is running spot on at 0sec/week one week in and who on Earth can read the text anyway, I don't care.
get it and you won't regret it

sorry I had to react.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

botond23 said:


> sorry I had to react.


I think you meant to say you're sorry you got de feels


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

botond23 said:


> De Feels
> "What do you think about it?
> 89€ for a miyota 9015"
> 
> ...


Glad you like it.

Although it seems to be a great bang for your buck watch - I too can't get my head around that name.

And I don't care if anybody else can read it while it's on my wrist. The problem is: I could 

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

botond23 said:


> De Feels
> "What do you think about it?
> 89€ for a miyota 9015"
> 
> ...


Could you share some pics?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Negakinu said:


> Those strategically placed pebbles in the product photos though... Hiding the fake MN branding?


I'm sure the harware is sterile as that from other chinese vendors. After all neither Erika nor MN brands have the appeal of Omega or Rolex.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> I'm sure the harware is sterile as that from other chinese vendors. After all neither Erika nor MN brands have the appeal of Omega or Rolex.


I don't know. Those are some mighty suspicious pebbles.  Also, all the other product photography is taken in a way that doesn't show the piece of hardware that normally has the MN logo. If you look at the pebbles, you can see that they're a separate layer on top of the photo. They're cut out and the exact same in every shot. They're not part of the original photograph, so they've been put on top of the original photo for a reason.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Just bought a 22mm dark-blue-with-red-stripe one for my SKX009. I can live with a fake branding on the back of my wrist. Will report.



Negakinu said:


> I don't know. Those are some mighty suspicious pebbles.  Also, all the other product photography is taken in a way that doesn't show the piece of hardware that normally has the MN logo. If you look at the pebbles, you can see that they're a separate layer on top of the photo. They're cut out and the exact same in every shot. They're not part of the original photograph, so they've been put on top of the original photo for a reason.
> 
> View attachment 14154445
> 
> ...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> I don't know. Those are some mighty suspicious pebbles.  Also, all the other product photography is taken in a way that doesn't show the piece of hardware that normally has the MN logo. If you look at the pebbles, you can see that they're a separate layer on top of the photo. They're cut out and the exact same in every shot. They're not part of the original photograph, so they've been put on top of the original photo for a reason.
> 
> View attachment 14154445
> 
> ...


I think it's not the logo but rather the shape of the buckle itself (which supposedly is trademarked design?). That was discussed before in another thread.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

konax said:


> I think it's not the logo but rather the shape of the buckle itself (which supposedly is trademarked design?). That was discussed before in another thread.


Ah, makes sense! So the pebbles ARE suspicious.  Sneaky pebbles.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The buckle is a hook, and not an amazing one, it's quite thick and awkward. This is all just patent trolling, like the company that didn't invent but somehow reserved the phrase 'NATO strap'), and I would be a lot more positive about the cheaper unbranded straps than the $80 equivalent if it wasn't for the fact that I just don't reckon the design itself is a very good or durable one.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

ED209 said:


> The buckle is a hook, and not an amazing one, it's quite thick and awkward. This is all just patent trolling, like the company that didn't invent but somehow reserved the phrase 'NATO strap'), and I would be a lot more positive about the cheaper unbranded straps than the $80 equivalent if it wasn't for the fact that I just don't reckon the design itself is a very good or durable one.


I keep buying em (I have now 4, plus the one ordered today) because I find them incredibly comfortable. About durability, we'll see. They don't need to be extremely stretched so I don't think I'm putting too much stress on the elastic fabric.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

botond23 said:


> De Feels
> "What do you think about it?
> 89€ for a miyota 9015"
> 
> ...


The watch does really look nice, it's just the name that is very unfortunate.

Cadisen C8097 with Miyota 9015 can now be had for 88€, with an additional strap a women's watch as a gift. I finally took the plunge and ordered one :-!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

andrea__81 said:


> I keep buying em (I have now 4, plus the one ordered today) because I find them incredibly comfortable. About durability, we'll see. They don't need to be extremely stretched so I don't think I'm putting too much stress on the elastic fabric.


I must admit I like them too. It's true that if you like your watches tight around your wrist, this won't be the strap for you because it untightens as you wear it, but just enough so that the watch hugs your wrist just right (in my opinion).

As for durability indeed, I don't imagine they'll last for more than a year or two. I'd be really pissed if I had paid 80 bucks...


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

.


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

Rista said:


> The watch does really look nice, it's just the name that is very unfortunate.
> 
> Cadisen C8097 with Miyota 9015 can now be had for 88€, with an additional strap a women's watch as a gift. I finally took the plunge and ordered one :-!


Do you have a link handy? All the C8097s I can find on Alix are over £120.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## botond23 (Mar 6, 2018)

Why is Nakzen or Ruimas any better than De Feels?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Obviously it depends on a person's native language but to me De Feels sounds like an infantilised term for either uncontrolled emotions or low-level sexual assault. It's just wrong.

That's a lovely looking watch but I can't actually read the time being displayed in any of your photos!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

What do you think of this Julius watch ?
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.43772914Uqjp4Y

Is there such a thing as _'premium'_ alloy ? (meaning different qualities indeed are available : what are they supposed to be ? ; https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_alloys i could not find the word 'watch' in this article)

Also is the movement supposed to be better than from the Japanese factories ? Is it more expensive or more reliable ? (Isa 9238, i found these for example ISA 9238/1970 Watch Movement)
Anyone got one and could tell us if Isa is actually there ?
Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

botond23 said:


> Why is Nakzen or Ruimas any better than De Feels?
> 
> View attachment 14154889
> 
> ...


Hello,
Why should it be ? If it's made of the same quality, like stainless steel, movement ... If can afford it and you like it that's ok i think  The seller is the same, it is coming from the same factory maybe , anyway he told me that he saw these watches were high quality so he chose them. 
About the name he had no clue.
I'll ask him if these brands are from the same factory (and if the quality control is the same).
But, well, it's just a watch after all


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

tiching99 said:


> Do you have a link handy? All the C8097s I can find on Alix are over £120.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CAD...334.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.16bf4c4dFYmkvv

Use mobile app, get all the available coupons in the store. Comes out at $99. The offer with gifts is only available today I think.


----------



## Watchomatic (Aug 16, 2015)

You need hand love before getting de feels.

The only way to have a good experience with those watches.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think of this Julius watch ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.43772914Uqjp4Y
> ...


The written description is usually more reliable than text in graphics, and that says stainless steel. Which is, strictly speaking, an alloy.

The graphic also says 'tempered glass' crystal which is wrong as well.

I wouldn't worry about the movement especially, all but the cheapest no-name Chinese quartzes will be OK. If you like the watch, it isn't a bad price.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think of this Julius watch ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.43772914Uqjp4Y
> ...


Stainless steel is actually an alloy too, so I guess it could be called "premium" although I've never heard this term before. But I'm not sure which metal the case of the Julius watch in question is. The specs say it's stainless steel but "Product Features" picture says it's "premium alloy". And I'm not sure if there's really any difference in quality between Swiss and Japanese quartz movements at this price level. I guess mere "Julius" wasn't manly enough as they had to add "homme"... The watch looks quite nice though.


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

So browsing Alix and came across this beauty (IMO!). Does anyone know if it's a homage of anything? I'm always on a quest to find Alix watches that are "original designs" ...

http://s.aliexpress.com/eai2AN7V

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

botond23 said:


> Why is Nakzen or Ruimas any better than De Feels?
> 
> View attachment 14154889
> 
> ...


OK when I pointed towards this watch some pages ago it initially did give me de feels. Then the branding rant here changed my mind. 5 days ago I put it in my cart anyway. But these pictures with the concentric dial pattern now put me off again. Looks so much better without them - visodate style - as in the Ali pictures.

Anyway, I wonder if one could erase the de feels script with some alcohol or something. It does not seem engraved. Or change the branding to "D F" or something









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Branding aside, one potential issue I see is that the hour hand is very long AND the minute and second hands look identical. I can read the time here because I know it's 10:10 but I'm not sure if it's easy enough at a glance.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> What do you think of this Julius watch ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...ml?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.1.43772914Uqjp4Y
> ...


Some people value "Swiss" more than "Japanese", especially in China. ISA movements are the least expensive, widely used Swiss quartz movements, on average, and don't seem any more reliable than most Seiko/SII/TMO or Miyota quartz calibers. Both Swiss and Japanese movements are way better than Chinese quartz. Most of the Swiss manufacturers offer lower quality Chinese made versions of their Swiss Made quartz variants. The export models tend to have lower jewel counts. Don't expect a Swiss Made quartz movement. It's most likely something assembled in a Chinese factory, based on Swiss designs, parts and using ISA QC. Apple produces their iPhones and iPads in Chinese factories, so it is possible to maintain descent quality control.

Invicta often uses Chinese produced, ISA and Ronda quartz movements. The Ronda 5030.D chronograph movement in my Invicta 10302 is the 6 jewel, Swiss Parts version. The Swiss Made 5030.D has 13 jewels.

Since "alloy" often covers everything including zinc mixtures, pot metal, brass and tungsten carbide, there are some alloys that are better than others. Without more explanation, I doubt the Julius is made of anything that special. Stainless steel would seem to be reasonably expected at these prices. Except for tungsten carbide, most alloy cases need to be painted, coated or plated, and most of those outer coverings will fail with age.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

tiching99 said:


> So browsing Alix and came across this beauty (IMO!). Does anyone know if it's a homage of anything? I'm always on a quest to find Alix watches that are "original designs" ...
> 
> http://s.aliexpress.com/eai2AN7V
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very Breguet Classique-ish (minus that dumb date window)


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

konax said:


> Very Breguet Classique-ish (minus that dumb date window)


Thanks, I guess the quest for a non-homage original design continues ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Rista said:


> Branding aside, one potential issue I see is that the hour hand is very long AND the minute and second hands look identical. I can read the time here because I know it's 10:10 but I'm not sure if it's easy enough at a glance.


If the watch were on your hand and running, the seconds hand would be the one moving very quickly.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Cadisen 9015 flash deal on ali for the next 7 hours
£88









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> Cadisen 9015 flash deal on ali for the next 7 hours
> £88
> 
> 
> ...


If people don't already own this watch, then just buy it now. It's a fantastic and beautiful watch, especially for this price.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> Cadisen 9015 flash deal on ali for the next 7 hours
> £88
> 
> 
> ...


If people don't already own this watch, then just buy it now. It's a fantastic and beautiful watch, especially for this price.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

I pulled the trigger on it, $101 for Miyota 9015 plus sapphire, a steal.



No1VIPER said:


> kostasd87 said:
> 
> 
> > Cadisen 9015 flash deal on ali for the next 7 hours
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just ordered one these. I've been eyeing up these Parnis watches for a while now, but was always wary. However after watching this review from the trusty Jody at JOMW.






I decided to give it a go. I can deal with the only 30m water resistant, it was just the clasp that was putting me off.
I spoke to the seller and managed to swap the horrible Parnis clasp for one these instead. Pictures aren't mine, they are from other buyers.

£65.08 41%OFF | 40mm Parnis Mechanical Watches Black Red Ceramic Bezel black dial GMT luminous marks sapphire glass automatic Mens Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cULv2ZJa









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I bought this Curren 8283 for £9.49

















The sort of price some people would sell just the aged-look strap for!


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> If people don't already own this watch, then just buy it now. It's a fantastic and beautiful watch, especially for this price.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


can't get past the diamond.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just ordered one these. I've been eyeing up these Parnis watches for a while now, but was always wary. However after watching this review from the trusty Jody at JOMW.
> 
> I decided to give it a go. I can deal with the only 30m water resistant, it was just the clasp that was putting me off.
> I spoke to the seller and managed to swap the horrible Parnis clasp for one these instead. Pictures aren't mine, they are from other buyers.


I really like the Parnis clasp as far as operation goes but yes, visually it protrudes too much. Does the other clasp have micro adjustment and do you have a link for it?

I'm not sure why Jody made a big deal about the sapphire crystal. Slightly different readings on the diamond selector are normal from my experience.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Rista said:


> I really like the Parnis clasp as far as operation goes but yes, visually it protrudes too much. Does the other clasp have micro adjustment and do you have a link for it?
> 
> I'm not sure why Jody made a big deal about the sapphire crystal. Slightly different readings on the diamond selector are normal from my experience.


£12.90 43%OFF | 316L Stainless Steel Watchbands Bracelet 20mm Silver Brushed Screw Links Curve End Metal Watch Band Strap
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bKxPEoVa

I thought the same thing about the sapphire reading too. It's probably different because it's either thinner or perhaps just sapphire coated, maybe.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> £12.90 43%OFF | 316L Stainless Steel Watchbands Bracelet 20mm Silver Brushed Screw Links Curve End Metal Watch Band Strap
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bKxPEoVa
> 
> I thought the same thing about the sapphire reading too. It's probably different because it's either thinner or perhaps just sapphire coated, maybe.
> ...


I have bought two of those HENGRC watch bracelets, one in a polished silver finish and another in Black PVD, for the money I paid I have been very pleased with them both.
Look on their site on AliX and see the other options!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Portable-2-4-8-Grids-Zipper-Watch-Box-Lover-Luxury-PU-Leather-Watch-jewelry-Case-Watch/32944881070.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dVoAze4

My 4 slot PU Leather black watch case has arrived. So far looks V Good 

Should be very good as a travel case!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> If the watch were on your hand and running, the seconds hand would be the one moving very quickly.


 This IS very good , Thank you


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

About the reviews on the web : i'm wondering how much we can trust them, they allow to see the product and to know its main characteristics ok, but even when they are done with the most honest mind you don't know how long the reviewer has been able to use/test the watch. I've seen many damaged very easily, and not always easy to repair. Oftentimes watches are sent for free so they can be tested and the videos seen and this is a magnificent ad campaign for the sellers. Are the reviewers paid to review the watches ? Can they keep the watches ? If it is their benefit that the watch is seen as amazing i ponder on the _real_ quality of the product in the medium/long run.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> About the reviews on the web : i'm wondering how much we can trust them, they allow to see the product and to know its main characteristics ok, but even when they are done with the most honest mind you don't know how long the reviewer has been able to use/test the watch. I've seen many damaged very easily, and not always easy to repair. Oftentimes watches are sent for free so they can be tested and the videos seen and this is a magnificent ad campaign for the sellers. Are the reviewers paid to review the watches ? Can they keep the watches ? If it is their benefit that the watch is seen as amazing i ponder on the _real_ quality of the product in the medium/long run.


Bruce Williams made a video of this topic just a couple of days ago: 



 I think he makes some good points and explains the situation on his point of view so it's worth watching. Of course the reliability of the reviews depends on the reviewer and can also change from time to time so viewers are able to better judge the reviewer by following his content for a longer period when one can see for example how often he criticizes watches and decide whether the reviewer can generally be trusted. When a new, often affordable watch is launched the watch company sends them to multiple reviewers so then one can make some comparison between them. But I doubt that in the case of affordable watches the reviewers are able to make any medium/long run testing and they seldom report afterwards if the watch breaks down after 6 months etc. But if it's about a more expensive watch like Rolex which the reviewer bought himself there might be some more videos if some problems appear in the long run.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9144M double movement watch review ~20$


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> About the reviews on the web : i'm wondering how much we can trust them, they allow to see the product and to know its main characteristics ok, but even when they are done with the most honest mind you don't know how long the reviewer has been able to use/test the watch. I've seen many damaged very easily, and not always easy to repair. Oftentimes watches are sent for free so they can be tested and the videos seen and this is a magnificent ad campaign for the sellers. Are the reviewers paid to review the watches ? Can they keep the watches ? If it is their benefit that the watch is seen as amazing i ponder on the _real_ quality of the product in the medium/long run.


As I understand it, if an affordable watch is sent for review, the reviewer gets to keep the watch. Many of the YouTube channels that review watches also include affiliate links to buy the watch, so it behooves the reviewer to make the watch look attractive to generate sales. Someone like "Just One More Watch" always seems to have positive reviews of Gearbest products. He gets free watches from Gearbest to review, then posts affiliate links that generate income, on top of his YouTube channel being monetized through ads.

Even if the reviewer buys the watches he reviews, the affiliate links can more than offset the purchase costs in the first month. If he gives a really bad review, how many of his viewers will bother to click the links? Also, if a certain number of sales don't get generated, eventually the reviewer is no longer sent watches. Such is the internet.

Amazon reviews are also a mixed bag. Many people write their critiques within hours of receiving the item. "Just opened the box, and I'm really surprised how great it looks" I've seen other "Verified Purchase" reviews that seem like trolls with an ax to grind. Of course, if you buy a watch, and return it for a full refund, you still get a *Verified Purchase* tag. Other Amazon reviews often look like shill, super positive ones that don't say much, but give 5 Stars. Then there are the idiots who complain their automatic watch came not working, and only started ticking briefly after a little shake, so they returned it as broken.

I've seen one of the biggest watch review blogs, heaping praise on the unique design of an OEM catalog Nakzen diver's watch that has merely been rebranded by another company. Even the large magazines like Esquire, are not going to give a bad review to a large advertiser. When's the last time you saw a critical review of a Daniel Wellington watch on a large site? I admire how much money DW has been able to make off their concept, but what consumers get for $170 to $225 is insane compared to most comparably priced Seiko, Orient, Citizen, Bulova or Fossil watches.

This happens in many industries. Most of the automotive magazines will no longer do scientific comparison testing of tires, motor oils, oil additives, etc., for fear of losing advertisers.


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> I bought this Curren 8283 for £9.49
> 
> View attachment 14157615
> 
> ...


May I ask what is case size and material?


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The case is 47mm across and unknown metal, the caseback says stainless steel


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> If the watch were on your hand and running, the seconds hand would be the one moving very quickly.


So not something you would easily see at a glance then.

Looking at the pictures posted a few pages back, reading the time actually looks super confusing.


----------



## botond23 (Mar 6, 2018)

well spotted, but I have no problems with reading the time, and the centre circle has a lovely texture
I have always wanted a watch with long hands

I can tell that this watch will never pass the critical cynicism on the forum so I give up defending it


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> The case is 47mm across and unknown metal, the caseback says stainless steel


thanks!
I see some listing described as 42mm, if those were only SS that would be excellent mod source


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, I only can agree, there is a big need for clean up with all this. This is why real life facts are so helpful 


HoustonReal said:


> As I understand it, if an affordable watch is sent for review, the reviewer gets to keep the watch. Many of the YouTube channels that review watches also include affiliate links to buy the watch, so it behooves the reviewer to make the watch look attractive to generate sales. Someone like "Just One More Watch" always seems to have positive reviews of Gearbest products. He gets free watches from Gearbest to review, then posts affiliate links that generate income, on top of his YouTube channel being monetized through ads. Even if the reviewer buys the watches he reviews, the affiliate links can more than offset the purchase costs in the first month. If he gives a really bad review, how many of his viewers will bother to click the links? Also, if a certain number of sales don't get generated, eventually the reviewer is no longer sent watches. Such is the internet. Amazon reviews are also a mixed bag. Many people write their critiques within hours of receiving the item. "Just opened the box, and I'm really surprised how great it looks" I've seen other "Verified Purchase" reviews that seem like trolls with an ax to grind. Of course, if you buy a watch, and return it for a full refund, you still get a *Verified Purchase* tag. Other Amazon reviews often look like shill, super positive ones that don't say much, but give 5 Stars. Then there are the idiots who complain their automatic watch came not working, and only started ticking briefly after a little shake, so they returned it as broken. I've seen one of the biggest watch review blogs, heaping praise on the unique design of an OEM catalog Nakzen diver's watch that has merely been rebranded by another company. Even the large magazines like Esquire, are not going to give a bad review to a large advertiser. When's the last time you saw a critical review of a Daniel Wellington watch on a large site? I admire how much money DW has been able to make off their concept, but what consumers get for $170 to $225 is insane compared to most comparably priced Seiko, Orient, Citizen, Bulova or Fossil watches. This happens in many industries. Most of the automotive magazines will no longer do scientific comparison testing of tires, motor oils, oil additives, etc., for fear of losing advertisers.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

bofff said:


> thanks!
> I see some listing described as 42mm, if those were only SS that would be excellent mod source


Don't know if there are smaller versions? To confirm, including crown this is 52.5mm.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

About Ruimas and De Feels brands : here's the answer from the seller :
"yes, dear friend, they are from the same factory.

I add other brand on this store because RUIMAS has too less product right now, and I want buyers have more choice in my store, and the most important is that they are all in high quality, especially the brand De Feels, they all make of 316L stainless steel and Japan movement.

we check them twice before we sending them out, the first time is checking by factory after produced, the second time is check by us in our office before sending them out."


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
what is this tool for please ?

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/2017..._expid=75cab7e8-4110-4cf7-b32c-cae56b13c923-9

What is the difference with this one ?
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/Horl...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52

Thanks


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> what is this tool for please ?
> 
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/2017..._expid=75cab7e8-4110-4cf7-b32c-cae56b13c923-9
> ...


I think that the first one is meant to hold pins or other small parts so you can have a better grip that with your hands. The second one looks like a watch hand press for inserting the watch hands.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

manchette said:


> About the reviews on the web : i'm wondering how much we can trust them, they allow to see the product and to know its main characteristics ok, but even when they are done with the most honest mind you don't know how long the reviewer has been able to use/test the watch. I've seen many damaged very easily, and not always easy to repair. Oftentimes watches are sent for free so they can be tested and the videos seen and this is a magnificent ad campaign for the sellers. Are the reviewers paid to review the watches ? Can they keep the watches ? If it is their benefit that the watch is seen as amazing i ponder on the _real_ quality of the product in the medium/long run.


Gedmis, who posts his YouTube watch reviews of inexpensive Chinese watches here, has said that he gets free watches in exchange for reviews. I imagine he gets payments from YouTube for clicks as well.

I believe his reviews are honest, balanced, and informative.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Gedmis, who posts his YouTube watch reviews of inexpensive Chinese watches here, has said that he gets free watches in exchange for reviews. I imagine he gets payments from YouTube for clicks as well.
> 
> I believe his reviews are honest, balanced, and informative.


Is his you tube name Gedmis? Can't seem to find him.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Is his you tube name Gedmis? Can't seem to find him.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Find him easier at post 9924

Sent from my MI 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Gedmis, who posts his YouTube watch reviews of inexpensive Chinese watches here, has said that he gets free watches in exchange for reviews. I imagine he gets payments from YouTube for clicks as well.
> 
> I believe his reviews are honest, balanced, and informative.


I'm glad he's not spending his own money on the purchases because I admire his project to catalogue and rate every <$50 watch available, it's a useful service. He showcases the watches more effectively than the Ali listings and his comments are always fair.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Does anyone know of an Ali automatic out there with a salmon color dial? Thank you.


IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Does anyone know of an Ali automatic out there with a salmon color dial? Thank you.
> 
> IG: pete.valhallalegend


Is that salmon enough? 

US $93.96 13%OFF | 42mm parnis pink dial rose golden case date automatic movement mens watch P956
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cLMcIbAu


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Hope it's ok to use this thread, that every now and then makes me hit the bullet and order a new beater from Ali 

I got this 43mm sterile dial parnis a while back on aliexpress, and aside some alignment issues, I like it. But now it does not change the date anymore (by its own or when I set the crown to date set position). Any idea of the movement it uses, so I can get a replacement?

Thanks!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

AlexCristiano said:


> Hope it's ok to use this thread, that every now and then makes me hit the bullet and order a new beater from Ali
> 
> I got this 43mm sterile dial parnis a while back on aliexpress, and aside some alignment issues, I like it. But now it does not change the date anymore (by its own or when I set the crown to date set position). Any idea of the movement it uses, so I can get a replacement?
> 
> Thanks!


I think it's the *Dixmont Guangzhou DG 2813* movement. It's the same movement that is there in my Parnis Sea Dweller homage as well.

Kindly wait for HoustonReal to confirm this please. He will surely know it.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

crAss said:


> Have you come across any nice panda watches below 100 Euros (and even better around 50)? I would like the subdials to be fully coloured not like the parnis Daytona homage where only a disk around the subdial is coloured. I guess I would prefer something with 2 subdials over 3 but in any case they would have to be working chronos (not just day/date).
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Check out Torbollo.
It has a nice Panda Dial

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I found a link with all the AliX 2019 Sale dates, might help in planning out the watch purchases so thought of posting it here:

http://bit.do/eSN75


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elfer996 said:


> Does anyone know of an Ali automatic out there with a salmon color dial? Thank you.
> 
> IG: pete.valhallalegend


Do you mean rose gold? Killing two birds with one stone, salmon panda.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Hello,

I just made my first purchases from Aliexpress.
Hope they are of acceptable quality. They look good but let's see how they are in reality.

I ordered this SKMEI 9058 for 9 euros 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/SKM...207.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3d884c4duMlYMT









and this Naviforce for 16 euros. I bought it because it looks nice and because it has no seconds hand (I hate the loud tik tak sound my Swatch watches make)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Men...614.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3d884c4duMlYMT









Has anyone of you bought any of these watches?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dup.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Have you come across any nice panda watches below 100 Euros (and even better around 50)? I would like the subdials to be fully coloured not like the parnis Daytona homage where only a disk around the subdial is coloured. I guess I would prefer something with 2 subdials over 3 but in any case they would have to be working chronos (not just day/date).
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


[edit] NVM this one is not a true chrono:
About to pull the trigger on this 20€ Jaragar auto:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNCnfCRQ

It also exists with a black bezel:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cNcLoC3A

But the new 100% sterile line from Corgeut Store has a chrono panda with a Miyota OS20 movement:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/RJnYmXO

I have the full black version (Moonwatch homage) and can only recommend it. See my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48072481

And of course there's the MDC by Infantry:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/lbaDwda

I own the reverse panda one and it's a fantastic value for the price (true chrono).

Nicolas


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> And of course there's the MDC by Infantry:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you really mean that (true chrono)? I also bought the reverse panda and the running seconds on mine is on the long second hand, with chrono seconds on the 6 o'clock subdial, making the tachymeter ring slightly useless.

Having said that, it's not a bad looker, the light brown suede strap is quite nice, though the tick is a tad noisy.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

crAss said:


> Have you come across any nice panda watches below 100 Euros (and even better around 50)? I would like the subdials to be fully coloured not like the parnis Daytona homage where only a disk around the subdial is coloured. I guess I would prefer something with 2 subdials over 3 but in any case they would have to be working chronos (not just day/date).
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


The new Parnis Daytona has full panda.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

GarySeiko said:


> Did you really mean that (true chrono)? I also bought the reverse panda and the running seconds on mine is on the long second hand, with chrono seconds on the 6 o'clock subdial, making the tachymeter ring slightly useless.
> 
> Having said that, it's not a bad looker, the light brown suede strap is quite nice, though the tick is a tad noisy.


I did really mean that  it's a true chrono as the pushbuttons start/stop and reset the chronometer function, which -you are absolutely correct- are operated on the small subdials, not on the big central hand.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

konax said:


> Is that salmon enough?
> 
> US $93.96 13%OFF | 42mm parnis pink dial rose golden case date automatic movement mens watch P956
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cLMcIbAu


Looking for this in a stainless case. My ALI kung fu is weak. I cannot find one.

Anyone have any other Salmon dial autos?


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

Stephen2020 said:


> I bought this Curren 8283 for £9.49
> 
> The sort of price some people would sell just the aged-look strap for!


Looks nice! Ali? Got a link handy?


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> I think it's the *Dixmont Guangzhou DG 2813* movement. It's the same movement that is there in my Parnis Sea Dweller homage as well.
> 
> Kindly wait for HoustonReal to confirm this please. He will surely know it.


Thank you very much! If it's indeed the 2813, just checked the price and it would be worth making the replacement. Was worried that could be a more expensive movement 

Have bought 2 parnis 4 years ago, and they failed together now.. This one is the date and the other one (a pam style 44mm GMT) just got the stem loose from the movement when I tried to set the hour. Still need to open that one to check it out...

Thanks again!


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

pedrorq said:


> Looks nice! Ali? Got a link handy?


I do a search for the cheapest of an item,

https://www.aliexpress.com/wholesal...el=main&SortType=price_asc&groupsort=1&page=1


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

I do like this color dial, but not the case color. prefer silver.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

No. A deep, rich salmon dial with a silver case.


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> Check out Torbollo.
> It has a nice Panda Dial
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


Looks nice. Any idea of the movement in those Torbollo / Hemsut pandas?
A steal if they were Seiko mecaquartz!









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)

Corgeut pilot, bracelet Seiko


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

I had Hemsut Hublot, it had some Sunon movement. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ibisuk said:


> Looks nice. Any idea of the movement in those Torbollo / Hemsut pandas?
> A steal if they were Seiko mecaquartz!
> 
> 
> ...


I opened my Torbollo to see what is inside. It is most likely a Chinese copy of a Miyota. Definitately not a Meccaquartz... but not a bad watch for less than $20 bucks.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I think it's the *Dixmont Guangzhou DG 2813* movement. It's the same movement that is there in my Parnis Sea Dweller homage as well.
> 
> Kindly wait for HoustonReal to confirm this please. He will surely know it.


Judging by the features and finish, a DG2813. There should be a Dixmont logo under the balance wheel, but it doesn't really matter since you can replace this movement with another Dixmont, Nanning or Beijing (SB11) 2813-style caliber, a Sea-Gull TY2806/ST1612, or a Miyota 8215.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I opened my Torbollo to see what is inside. It is most likely a Chinese copy of a Miyota. Definitately not a Meccaquartz... but not a bad watch for less than $20 bucks.


A quick search shows they are 30€+ ($33.5+) on AliExpress. Can you share where you found them under $20?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Audemars Piguet Royal Oak/NOMOS mashup



Apparently, the Chinese are not always good at math, because 100M does not equal 1000ft!


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

mougino said:


> A quick search shows they are 30€+ ($33.5+) on AliExpress. Can you share where you found them under $20?


I had to actually login to AliExpress to check out the seller as searching in AliExpress is bizarre experience.

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_5657762.pic_12

just a word of caution... even though it is stated that the case is Stainless Steel, it has about the same weight than the Weekender. So it is more likely some type of allow. The finishing is also not as polished as the Timex.. but it does have the good looks. The Panda version is the only one with the cutout dial.

Weekender Chrono by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Judging by the features and finish, a DG2813. There should be a Dixmont logo under the balance wheel, but it doesn't really matter since you can replace this movement with another Dixmont, Nanning or Beijing (SB11) 2813-style caliber, a Sea-Gull TY2806/ST1612, or a Miyota 8215.
> 
> View attachment 14164355
> View attachment 14164357


Thanks a lot. It indeed have this logo, couldn't notice it before 

Will order a new movement. Not really sure this watch deserves it, lol. The slight misaligned bezel (15 and 45 traces are not in the same line) and dial keep telling me it's time to let the watch get the rest it deserves, but on the other side, this might be an opportunity to learn and replace a movement for the first time...

Thank you!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Wolfsatz said:


> I had to actually login to AliExpress to check out the seller as searching in AliExpress is bizarre experience.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_5657762.pic_12
> 
> ...


Thanks, I saw the 16€ Torbollo but I misread your post, I thought you were talking about a sub-$20 Hemsut:








The Torbollo is cheaper but unfortunately it doesn't come in panda, it's only available in reverse panda, or "evil" panda (black dial white subdials), I'm looking for white dial black subdials


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The subdials on the black Torbollo are nowhere near central to the cut-outs.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ED209 said:


> The subdials on the black Torbollo are nowhere near central to the cut-outs.


what do you mean ?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Wolfsatz said:


> what do you mean ?


I would have thought the first is a render, but the second is also way out!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> I opened my Torbollo to see what is inside. It is most likely a Chinese copy of a Miyota. Definitately not a Meccaquartz... but not a bad watch for less than $20 bucks.


Does that movement use the long second hand for the chronograph function or sub dials only?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Sagitario said:


> View attachment 14164233
> View attachment 14164235
> Corgeut pilot, bracelet Seiko


Nice combo!

I found this nice bracelet for my Heimdallr Pilot. I actually like the look of the straight bar end links on this type of watch...it just adds to the vintage vibe.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sagitario said:


> View attachment 14164233
> View attachment 14164235
> Corgeut pilot, bracelet Seiko


That looks good. Is that one of the new hacking 821x movements?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Audemars Piguet Royal Oak/NOMOS mashup
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, the Chinese are not always good at math, because 100M does not equal 1000ft!




It's good that we live in the USA; we get 1000 feet. People in countries that use the metric system (I've read some countries have adopted the metric system) only get 100 meters.

As a more practical matter, they probably don't even know what feet, inches, etc. are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Quint1980 said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> I found this nice bracelet for my Heimdallr Pilot. I actually like the look of the straight bar end links on this type of watch...it just adds to the vintage vibe.
> 
> ...


Pls share link for the bracelet thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

ED209 said:


> I would have thought the first is a render, but the second is also way out!
> 
> View attachment 14166025
> 
> ...


check this out


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Quint1980 said:


> Does that movement use the long second hand for the chronograph function or sub dials only?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


The Chrono function is all on the sub dials... 6 o'clock sub dial to be exact.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Wolfsatz said:


> The Chrono function is all on the sub dials... 6 o'clock sub dial to be exact.


Thanks. I have one like that and it is unpractical and difficult to read.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

dropmyload said:


> Pls share link for the bracelet thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


It is from ebay:

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/253637663137

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> check this out


I've owned this very same Torbollo "Weekender" chrono, and would advise pretty strongly against it. It's a cheap watch, poorly made. The stem popped out of mine one of the first few times I used it, at which point I tossed it into the garbage. It was very light in weight (did not feel like it was made of quality materials). If you really like this style of watch, I think you'd be much better off simply saving up for the Timex on which it was copied. That's just my experience and impressions of course. Please note: I'm not against inexpensive AliEx Chinese specials; I just don't think this is one of the worthy ones.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I've owned this very same Torbollo "Weekender" chrono, and would advise pretty strongly against it. It's a cheap watch, poorly made. The stem popped out of mine one of the first few times I used it, at which point I tossed it into the garbage. It was very light in weight (did not feel like it was made of quality materials). If you really like this style of watch, I think you'd be much better off simply saving up for the Timex on which it was copied. That's just my experience and impressions of course. Please note: I'm not against inexpensive AliEx Chinese specials; I just don't think this is one of the worthy ones.


Sorry bud, I have to disagree.
I had no issues with the Torbollo so far, it keeps time quite exactly. The build quality is fine, it looks and feels definitely better than what you would expect for a sub-$20 watch.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

And TX does not hsve a reverse panda ...much less with a cutout dial 


Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

With all the conversation going on in this thread about the Parnis Daytona, it's got me wearing my Invicta Daytona for the last couple of days...


















Invicta 9224 _Speedway_


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Just received my Binger Bauhaus in black with a steel bracelet. It's a stunning watch and looks better than photos would suggest. Definitely worth the money, especially if on a sale as I got it. Eyeing up the white one now...


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Quint1980 said:


> Nice combo!
> 
> I found this nice bracelet for my Heimdallr Pilot. I actually like the look of the straight bar end links on this type of watch...it just adds to the vintage vibe.
> 
> ...


May I ask lug to lug length of this Heimdall Pilot ? Case size seems like 39 but I have doubts about lugs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Second Ali purchase arrived today, this black and blue perlon strap.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Weide WH-6306 ~22$





View attachment 14172651

View attachment 14172653

View attachment 14172655


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

kakefe said:


> May I ask lug to lug length of this Heimdall Pilot ? Case size seems like 39 but I have doubts about lugs
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I did a review including full measurements a while ago:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48427725

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Second Ali purchase arrived today, this black and blue perlon strap.


Very nice, pls share seller link, thanks.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just ordered one these. I've been eyeing up these Parnis watches for a while now, but was always wary. However after watching this review from the trusty Jody at JOMW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks cool deal.
Did the seller agree to swap at no additional cost?
I tried and he is asking for $15 for additional strap.
Not ready to swap.

Moreover, only the black bezel is ceramic


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

En_Nissen said:


> I just got the parnis daytona myself, and I must say the quality is absurd for the price. As others have noted some markers can be slightly misaligned (most notable at 12 because of the chrono second hand), and the clasp is really bad. It doesn't fit the look of the rest of the watch and feels awkward to use. I promptly switched it out for a clasp from Carly wet, and now it looks wonderful plus has micro adjustment on the go. I have a hard time imagining finding better quality for the price
> View attachment 14144927
> View attachment 14144929


Did the Carly Wet clasp fit easily onto your Parnis band? or did you get special screws?
I have a Parnis GMT and got a Carly Wet clasp to switch it out, but the parnis screws dont fit the thread in the clasp. Different screws I have fit the thread but not through the parnis band...still stuck with the parnis clasp.

Thank you.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> That looks cool deal.
> Did the seller agree to swap at no additional cost?
> I tried and he is asking for $15 for additional strap.
> Not ready to swap.
> ...


Yeah, he said he'd swapped it, and didn't charge me anymore. We'll have to wait and see whether he actually did or not though. I didn't realise that only the black one was ceramic  Oh well. I guess I can always order a ceramic one later, and change it. I just really wanted the Coke bezel.

These look pretty good, if I do end up changing it. 
£10.22 15%OFF | 38mm watch Bezel Fit GMT Automatic 40mm Men's watch Bezel fit parnis watches 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FTpgNY4


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah, he said he'd swapped it, and didn't charge me anymore. We'll have to wait and see whether he actually did or not though. I didn't realise that only the black one was ceramic  Oh well. I guess I can always order a ceramic one later, and change it. I just really wanted the Coke bezel.
> 
> These look pretty good, if I do end up changing it.
> £10.22 15%OFF | 38mm watch Bezel Fit GMT Automatic 40mm Men's watch Bezel fit parnis watches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FTpgNY4


Thanks for sharing this one!
I am planning to go for the pepsi bezel (not sure how easy it is to change the bezel :think

and regarding strap, lucky you :-!
are you dealing with mywatchcode ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Thanks for sharing this one!
> I am planning to go for the pepsi bezel (not sure how easy it is to change the bezel :think
> 
> and regarding strap, lucky you :-!
> are you dealing with mywatchcode ?


I'm wondering that myself. Does anyone have any experience of changing bezel inserts?
Yes I'm dealing with mywatchcode store.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSILVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Hi, I get a Parnis Gmt from a Italian seller from ebay, the watch advance 6 seconds per minute, it's possible to reduce this difference?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

PSILVA said:


> Hi, I get a Parnis Gmt from a Italian seller from ebay, the watch advance 6 seconds per minute, it's possible to reduce this difference?


Do you really mean 6 seconds per minute? In that case I would say there's something seriously wrong with the movement and you should return the watch. If you mean 6 sec per hour you could try to regulate it by yourself of have a watchmaker to do it for you but if the watch is new you should wait some time if the movement settles down. And if it's 6 sec per day then you have a quite good movement for a mechanical watch.


----------



## PSILVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Yes is 6 seconds per minute, it's worth open to see if something is wrong?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

PSILVA said:


> Yes is 6 seconds per minute, it's worth open to see if something is wrong?


The watch might be magnetized although so in that case you should have it demagnetized. I think it would be better to show the watch to a local watchmaker who can check and demagnetize it if that's the problem but of course this will cost you some money. 6 sec per minute is so much that I don't think it can be fixed by just regulating the watch. In any case you should contact the seller if possible and try to get a full/partial refund as the watch seems to be defected.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah, he said he'd swapped it, and didn't charge me anymore. We'll have to wait and see whether he actually did or not though. I didn't realise that only the black one was ceramic  Oh well. I guess I can always order a ceramic one later, and change it. I just really wanted the Coke bezel.
> 
> These look pretty good, if I do end up changing it.
> £10.22 15%OFF | 38mm watch Bezel Fit GMT Automatic 40mm Men's watch Bezel fit parnis watches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FTpgNY4


I'd be surprised if it's any different to the insert you get with a Parnis. I think dual color ceramic is not that easy to manufacture, that's why it's only these that aren't ceramic. I have a "Coke" version and it looks OK. Bezel numbers are still engraved, it's not just painted metal.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Rista said:


> I'd be surprised if it's any different to the insert you get with a Parnis. I think dual color ceramic is not that easy to manufacture, that's why it's only these that aren't ceramic. I have a "Coke" version and it looks OK. Bezel numbers are still engraved, it's not just painted metal.


In that case the Parnis Batman GMT also doesn't have a ceramic bezel then? This one I mean:

40mm PARNIS GMT Sapphire Glass blue&Black ceramic Bezel Automatic Self Wind movement Men Watch Mechanical watches G5-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered a stealth watch, worth a try for the price,


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> In that case the Parnis Batman GMT also doesn't have a ceramic bezel then? This one I mean:
> 
> 40mm PARNIS GMT Sapphire Glass blue&Black ceramic Bezel Automatic Self Wind movement Men Watch Mechanical watches G5-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Not sure. I've read that some colors are much easier to make than others. With red being especially difficult. The Batman bezel does look more like ceramic than Coke and Pepsi do. If there is an actual Coke ceramic insert out there, I'm interested too.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> In that case the Parnis Batman GMT also doesn't have a ceramic bezel then? This one I mean:
> 
> 40mm PARNIS GMT Sapphire Glass blue&Black ceramic Bezel Automatic Self Wind movement Men Watch Mechanical watches G5-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


batman is ceramic


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Rista said:


> Not sure. I've read that some colors are much easier to make than others. With red being especially difficult. The Batman bezel does look more like ceramic than Coke and Pepsi do. If there is an actual Coke ceramic insert out there, I'm interested too.


But the question is, do you know how to replace the bezel? how easy/difficult it is?


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

fone said:


> En_Nissen said:
> 
> 
> > I just got the parnis daytona myself, and I must say the quality is absurd for the price. As others have noted some markers can be slightly misaligned (most notable at 12 because of the chrono second hand), and the clasp is really bad. It doesn't fit the look of the rest of the watch and feels awkward to use. I promptly switched it out for a clasp from Carly wet, and now it looks wonderful plus has micro adjustment on the go. I have a hard time imagining finding better quality for the price
> ...


The screws did not fit for me either, but filing them a bit with one of those "diamond" nail files did the trick. Took me about 5-10 min and now it fits like a charm.


----------



## LutFi (May 21, 2015)

Bought this Al-Harameen HA-6506 from Aliexp. It does 5 times daily alarm for prayer times, digital compass for facing to Mecca, and many other functions.

But the most surprise for me is the LCD quality, its not ghosting when we see it in narrow angle, even this I cannot get in famous brand like Casio or other Chinese made such as Skmei.
The watch itself is in small size area the diameter gray area only 2.5cm, but the font size are perfect for my old eyes. The rubber silicone band also comfortable to wear. I'm really happy for this watch.









Narrow angle view comparations:
Al-harameen







Casio


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dropmyload said:


> Very nice, pls share seller link, thanks.


Thanks, I'm very pleased with it. Much more comfortable than a previous cheap perlon strap that I'd tried. That's also not the greatest pic, was just a quick-n-dirty snap from my phone. I'd say it looks even better IRL.

Does anyone know how to send a link to a product from the Ali app? If I try do it from Chrome it just jumps straight to the app again. Anyway, here's a screenshot of the product listing and the store is 'hengdili watch accessories store', hopefully you can find it.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Amuthini said:


> batman is ceramic


I have a Bliger batman that I got some time back and I can confirm that the bezel is ceramic and the watch came with the carlywet-style clasp.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

There's a share button on the ansroid ali app. Here's the link :

US $8.21 31%OFF | New High-quality watchband 20mm 22mm waterproof nylon strap NATO strap free shipping
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cSDveslS









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I still think the MN style strap is cumbersome to fit and fasten, but for 10,50€ I gave it a second try and, since it is comfortable and looks good on my Citizen NY0040, I find it acceptable.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

I got this Skagen thing for a fiver off AE. It's not too bad. Calendar dial is just for show, printed on.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

scrumpypaul said:


> I got this Skagen thing for a fiver off AE. It's not too bad. Calendar dial is just for show, printed on.


Mmh, Skagen is a Nordic brand in another price tier (100-300ish).
I guess yours is a kind of replica.

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

scrumpypaul said:


> I got this Skagen thing for a fiver off AE. It's not too bad. Calendar dial is just for show, printed on.


I'll never understand why they make watches with fake dials on. It just makes them look cheap. If it didn't have the fake dial, it would be a far better watch in my opinion. Simple, stylish and most importantly actually useable.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Elfer996 said:


> No. A deep, rich salmon dial with a silver case.


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpha-Expl...h-Japan-Miyota-movement-sapphire/273800017737


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > I got this Skagen thing for a fiver off AE. It's not too bad. Calendar dial is just for show, printed on.
> ...


My eyesight is poor enough that the fake dial doesn't trouble me. I even tried adjusting it with the crown!!! Oh, and I know it's a fake watch. I just fancied a few more dressy watches than my usual more robust diver or neg display LCD stuff. So I got this, a Glashutte copy (again, quite nice with a domed plastic crystal and working seconds sub-dial) and an Eyki 'Pebble' (still en-route)


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

BalooSD said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Alpha-Expl...h-Japan-Miyota-movement-sapphire/273800017737
> 
> View attachment 14177689


Yes! Thank you. This is perfect! I'll just put a leather band on it.

IG: pete.valhallalegend


----------



## hosiaflito (Apr 2, 2019)

I think you can find the same perloins for lower price at ali, like: aliexpress.com/item/32685137109.html (24$ for 10 instead of 8.2$ for 1) or aliexpress.com/item/32999893498.html (single color 3.5$) or aliexpress.com/item/32956396061.html (4$~ with some multicolored ones). Few more apear when you open any of the bands at search.
I'm gonna try for myself too, maybe will change from my aliexpress natos, i think i will like them more


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll never understand why they make watches with fake dials on. It just makes them look cheap. If it didn't have the fake dial, it would be a far better watch in my opinion. Simple, stylish and most importantly actually useable.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Agreed, nothing worse than fake dials. One of my relatives bought my son a sort of panerai shaped cheap quartz from a homewares retailer a couple of Christmas's ago. Painted on complications just turn it into a piece of junk, but it was a present. Cost them £20, could've got something really good from Ali for that price.


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

Elfer996 said:


> Yes! Thank you. This is perfect! I'll just put a leather band on it.
> 
> IG: pete.valhallalegend


If you do get this, do post some pics here please! Especially if you get a leather strap for it ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dropmyload said:


> There's a share button on the ansroid ali app.


Thanks! Now I know to use that next time, and thanks for sharing the link for others too.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

scrumpypaul said:


> My eyesight is poor enough that the fake dial doesn't trouble me. I even tried adjusting it with the crown!!! Oh, and I know it's a fake watch. I just fancied a few more dressy watches than my usual more robust diver or neg display LCD stuff. So I got this, a Glashutte copy (again, quite nice with a domed plastic crystal and working seconds sub-dial) and an Eyki 'Pebble' (still en-route)


Hmm, a Glashutte copy? Tell me more please, sounds interesting and I'm not sure if it's one I've come across before or not.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Received the Terminals and Bumper/ Screen Protector for my *Casio G-Shock (DW-5600E)* a few days ago, here are some photographs:























































* The Terminals*: The terminals fit my Casio G-Shock DW-5600E-1VQ perfectly. All I had to do was pop the lug pins out of the watch and swap the default rubber straps with the new terminals and my watch was ready to accept the 22mm NATO strap that came along. One thing though, the terminals do not fit with the default lug pins that come with the watch, at least I couldn't get them to fit. The lug pins that come with this set of terminals however fit just fine. I have also tried with other 22mm NATO straps I have and they all fit the terminals without any problems. The fit is great. The terminals are of good quality. The package came with a medium sized Spring-bar tool, 3 lug pins for the terminals and the NATO strap. The NATO strap is made of soft, comfortable seat-belt nylon.

Link: Set of terminals Replacement for Casio DW 5600 GWX 5600 GW 5000 G 5600 GW M5610 GLX 5600 DW 6900 + Nylon strap watchbands-in Watchbands from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

*
The Bumper*: The bumper also fits my Casio G-Shock DW-5600E-1VQ perfectly. It looks bold and is finished very well. No sharp edges, the steel is nicely rolled in. Protects the crystal from damage. The package came with the Bumper and a screen-guard for the watch along with screen cleaning wipes.

Link: MFG Watch Bumper DW 5600 Protector Wire Guards Accessories 100% Metal Stainless Steel Bull Bar Protection Ring-in Watchbands from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Cheers folks!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

OK so I have been browsing AliX, as you do, and now I have a puzzle:

Because I was searching for something and then I saw this :-









Yes I know this has been discussed here before, but then this caught my eye in the description:

*Brand Name: NAKZEN*
Item Type: Mechanical Wristwatches
Movement: Automatic Self-Wind
Style: Business
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Band Length: 22.3cm
Clasp Type: Buckle
Water Resistance Depth: 5Bar
Dial Diameter: 40mm
Feature: Complete Calendar,Water Resistant
Dial Window Material Type: Sapphire Crystal
Model Number: F3823GWL-S
Boxes & Cases Material: Paper
Band Material Type: Leather
Band Width: 20mm
Case Thickness: 10mm
Case Shape: Round
Application Age Group: Adult
Gender: Men, male, gentleman
Type: Wristwatches
Package: Paper box
Sapphire crystal dial window: High hardness, wear-resistant, corrosion and scratch resistant
Band material type: High quality Stainless steel
Weight: 118g
Dial Display: Analog
Relojes Hombre: Horloges Mannen
Orologio Uomo: Erkek Kol Saati
* Movement: Japanese MIYOTA 9015
*

Now I would still find it hard to wear it with that name, but knowing now who may be the maker......

Well with that movement and the price, I could take a gamble and see it the name would come off?

What say you? Or should we write to Nakzen and say get rid of the name, do a deal and we could buy X number of these?

Who would be up for it?

Would HoustonReal help as he got them to do a deal on the Pagoda?

This looks very interesting, so much that it is probably not true anyway ;-)

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Received the Terminals and Bumper/ Screen Protector for my *Casio G-Shock (DW-5600E)* a few days ago, here are some photographs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! The result is outstanding


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> OK so I have been browsing AliX, as you do, and now I have a puzzle:
> 
> Because I was searching for something and then I saw this :-
> 
> ...


I really think they need to change the name back to Nakzen on all the of the new models. I'm tempted by this one, but again the name puts me off.

£52.09 50%OFF | De Feels NH35 Movt Men diving Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Crystal Glass Luminous Pointer 50 Bar Waterproof Wristwatch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cOlszJyk

We should definitely try banding together to get them to change the name back, or like you said perhaps just get small batches made of certain watches with Nakzen branding instead.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Dupe!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I really think they need to change the name back to Nakzen on all the of the new models. I'm tempted by this one, but again the name puts me off.
> 
> £52.09 50%OFF | De Feels NH35 Movt Men diving Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Crystal Glass Luminous Pointer 50 Bar Waterproof Wristwatch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cOlszJykStr
> ...


I totally agree, I would buy that watch too in a heartbeat. I think the Sailor Watch is a bit Naff shall I say but it is not as bad as the De Feels bit which is a show stopper. Nakzen, Pagoda, WIS Request but not De Feels, I would buy it now but I am not certain that it would come off or be able to be covered in a successful way.

I think if the bosses in China realised how many sales that name was costing them on those watches in Western English speaking Countries they would surely change it in a heartbeat!

Very Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Is there a recommendation for a watch box for minimum 20 watches ?



Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Congrats! The result is outstanding


Thank-you my friend! I always loved the DW-5600 but I'm once of those who never liked rubber straps and this NATO swap makes it all the more perfect.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I really think they need to change the name back to Nakzen on all the of the new models. I'm tempted by this one, but again the name puts me off.
> 
> £52.09 50%OFF | De Feels NH35 Movt Men diving Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Crystal Glass Luminous Pointer 50 Bar Waterproof Wristwatch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cOlszJyk
> ...


They got their marking emails mixed up, De Feels is the name of their new prophylactic products. Oooops!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> What say you? Or should we write to Nakzen and say get rid of the name, do a deal and we could buy X number of these?
> 
> Who would be up for it?
> 
> ...


I sent them a message on AliExpress, but don't hold your breath.


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with STEELDIVE watches? Feedback on quality, etc? Looks like they sell the usual homages, branded and unbranded.

In particular their turtle homage is the lowest price I've come across when compared to Merkur/Sharkey. Specs looks similar too, if not identical.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bgbrKeRm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

tiching99 said:


> Does anyone have any first hand experience with STEELDIVE watches? Feedback on quality, etc? Looks like they sell the usual homages, branded and unbranded.
> 
> In particular their turtle homage is the lowest price I've come across when compared to Merkur/Sharkey. Specs looks similar too, if not identical.
> 
> ...


i have the steeldive 39mm pilot en route, in bronze, hehe. no idea if it will be good or great...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

tiching99 said:


> Does anyone have any first hand experience with STEELDIVE watches? Feedback on quality, etc? Looks like they sell the usual homages, branded and unbranded.
> 
> In particular their turtle homage is the lowest price I've come across when compared to Merkur/Sharkey. Specs looks similar too, if not identical.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't just buy the cheapest; there was a load of these branded SEMDU a while ago that had various problems including misalligned stems and mineral crystals.

One of the pictures shows a different handset to the others. The lume in the others seems very mismatched between dial and hands. The lume on my Merkur is blue.

Merkur and Sharkey seem broadly equivalent in terms of quality but that doesn't mean that every watch using the same case is equally well finished.


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

BalooSD said:


> i have the steeldive 39mm pilot en route, in bronze, hehe. no idea if it will be good or great...


Do give us a mini review when it arrives!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

ED209 said:


> I wouldn't just buy the cheapest; there was a load of these branded SEMDU a while ago that had various problems including misalligned stems and mineral crystals.
> 
> One of the pictures shows a different handset to the others. The lume in the others seems very mismatched between dial and hands. The lume on my Merkur is blue.
> 
> Merkur and Sharkey seem broadly equivalent in terms of quality but that doesn't mean that every watch using the same case is equally well finished.


Yeah that makes sense. The Merkur turtles looked at first glance to be the best - it's a shame that I can only find it on Taobao now and not on the other buying channels, Alix, eBay, etc.

The Sharkey still looks good though, just not as much as the Merkur.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I sent them a message on AliExpress, but don't hold your breath.


Thank you for all your efforts on this and countless other times when you have gone out of your way to help not just me but countless other people! 

I am breathing slowly, deeply and regularly.

Very best regards
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tiching99 said:


> Yeah that makes sense. The Merkur turtles looked at first glance to be the best - it's a shame that I can only find it on Taobao now and not on the other buying channels, Alix, eBay, etc.
> 
> The Sharkey still looks good though, just not as much as the Merkur.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


I really do not regret buying mine during last AliX sale, the fit and finish is amazing, all the more at the price I paid it was a bargain! It's really a shame they had so little in stock.


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

mougino said:


> I really do not regret buying mine during last AliX sale, the fit and finish is amazing, all the more at the price I paid it was a bargain! It's really a shame they had so little in stock.


Wow, that does look even better "in real life"! I was only comparing the sellers photos previously so good to see your pics, thanks!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > My eyesight is poor enough that the fake dial doesn't trouble me. I even tried adjusting it with the crown!!! Oh, and I know it's a fake watch. I just fancied a few more dressy watches than my usual more robust diver or neg display LCD stuff. So I got this, a Glashutte copy (again, quite nice with a domed plastic crystal and working seconds sub-dial) and an Eyki 'Pebble' (still en-route)
> ...


Here you go

￡0.80 | watch for men luxury brand mens watch wristwatch mens gifts for men men watches 2018 luxury brand mens watch system
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cZq20tKu

I got the grey dial, now not available bit do the image search and I'm sure there'll be others


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Here you go
> 
> ￡0.80 | watch for men luxury brand mens watch wristwatch mens gifts for men men watches 2018 luxury brand mens watch system
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cZq20tKu
> ...


That seems to be a blatant fake Nomos. The brand name and Germany are removed from the seller photos but shown on the customer photos.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> That looks cool deal.
> Did the seller agree to swap at no additional cost?
> I tried and he is asking for $15 for additional strap.
> Not ready to swap.
> ...


@No1VIPER, Have you ordered a sterile dial or Parnis brand version?
can you share the pics and brief review when you receive it. I am bit confused with sterile version. ...and noticed that it has the microadjust clasp (the one you got swapped). Somehow the seller is not ready to do it for me


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Sasropakis said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go
> ...


.

Correct


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> @No1VIPER, Have you ordered a sterile dial or Parnis brand version?
> can you share the pics and brief review when you receive it. I am bit confused with sterile version. ...and noticed that it has the microadjust clasp (the one you got swapped). Somehow the seller is not ready to do it for me


I ordered the Parnis branded version. I'm expecting the watch to arrive on Tuesday, as it's bank holiday on Monday. But I'll definitely put up pictures and a quick review. I just hope it arrives before I go away on Sunday 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Now I would still find it hard to wear it with that name, but knowing now who may be the maker......
> 
> Well with that movement and the price, I could take a gamble and see it the name would come off?
> 
> ...


Agreed. I don't even consider these, even though they are interesting watches, solely because of the name. Ordinarily a compromise would be to just have them stamp their logo on it instead of their name, but the Nakzen logo is... well let's just say I don't want to have that on the front of a watch.


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

vintorez said:


> Agreed. I don't even consider these, even though they are interesting watches, solely because of the name. Ordinarily a compromise would be to just have them stamp their logo on it instead of their name, but the Nakzen logo is... well let's just say I don't want to have that on the front of a watch.
> 
> View attachment 14182625


Omg I didn't even realise until you pointed it out. Cannot unsee!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Nakzen/De Feels Update

*Nakzen:* "Hello, thank you very much for your advice. I don't know that customers don't like the DE FEEL brand. What type of watches do people on the WatchUSeek forum like? I need to know the type they like, I hope you can tell me, thank you very much."

*Me: *"They like the style of the De Feels F3823GWL-S (9015 watch), but the brand name and script/font are not to their liking. If you could produce a similar watch like the Nakzen SS7002, but with non-Roman number dials? The Nakzen 7002 models are great watches, but many members don't like Roman numerals. They prefer the stick/baton markers on the De Feels, but hate the branding. The Nakzen SS6047G would sell better if there was version that had a dial without diamonds/crystals.

Most members prefer a simple dial without any crystals/diamonds, and minimal text. I know many customers in Asia and Arab countries really like the jewels, but they are considered tacky in many Western countries. Different tastes and traditions.

BTW - Will the SL1006 ever have a sapphire crystal again? That was one of its main selling points. That 3-6-9-12 dial is liked by forum members. A dial with all 12 Arabic numbers is not very popular.

The Starking AM0184 is a good example of a popular, simple design. The watch has a sapphire crystal, and a 28,800 movement. Unfortunately, Starking produces these movements in their own factory, and close to half of them come not working."

View attachment 14182689


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Nakzen/De Feels Update
> 
> *Nakzen:* "Hello, thank you very much for your advice. I don't know that customers don't like the DE FEEL brand. What type of watches do people on the WatchUSeek forum like? I need to know the type they like, I hope you can tell me, thank you very much."


Tell them we like blue dial divers, retro chronographs and 36mm field watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

vintorez said:


> Agreed. I don't even consider these, even though they are interesting watches, solely because of the name. Ordinarily a compromise would be to just have them stamp their logo on it instead of their name, but the Nakzen logo is... well let's just say I don't want to have that on the front of a watch.
> 
> View attachment 14182625


While the Nakzen crown/frog/twig&berries logo is omnipresent in their advertising, it only appears on a few watch dials. Most Nakzen watches just use the brand name.

Since Rolex has a crown logo, many Chinese companies have also used crowns, with varying degrees of success.









You must admit it's a manly logo. LOL *https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/53nxzn/a-psychoanalyst-explains-why-men-draw-dicks-on-everything
*


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Turn a plastic DW5600/5610 into an aged metal one..... Courtesy of AE

￡36.07 27%OFF | MFG Retro Watchband GWM5610 DW5600 watchbandWatch Strap & Case bezel Set Metal Stainless Steel Bracelet Steel Belt Accessories
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bPjcrvUc


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

tiching99 said:


> Yeah that makes sense. The Merkur turtles looked at first glance to be the best - it's a shame that I can only find it on Taobao now and not on the other buying channels, Alix, eBay, etc.
> 
> The Sharkey still looks good though, just not as much as the Merkur.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


That is exactly my opinion too. Merkur seem to do short production runs and sell as pre-orders on ebay, one I ordered was delayed by about 5 months and they even changed factory (they claim), but the quality was absolutely faultless and it was well worth the wait. But from everything I read about Sharkey, they are pretty good too, the same seller I bought my Merkurs from sell Sharkeys just a little bit cheaper. I now have a positive preference for Merkur, I like the design on the dial but I actually associate it with top quality watches unlike other Chinese brands on which I just ignore the logo/text unless it is so offensive as De Feels or something.

My 2 cents ranking:

1. Merkur - top quality, worth at least twice what they sell for, definitely worth paying a little extra/waiting for.
2. Sharkey/Heimdallr/LJM/San Martin stable - great watches too, stock always available 
.
.
.
.
6. Corgeut/Parnis/Starking/Cadisen/Nakzen etc - individual models are what they are, many are good value, but you never get fell spec such as WR or good lume so these are always a price/quality compromise.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

vintorez said:


> Agreed. I don't even consider these, even though they are interesting watches, solely because of the name. Ordinarily a compromise would be to just have them stamp their logo on it instead of their name, but the Nakzen logo is... well let's just say I don't want to have that on the front of a watch.
> 
> View attachment 14182625


Yes I see what you are getting at, but as HoustonReal says they don't seem to use that logo on a lot of watches. For me I would buy a watch with that logo, as the answer is it is just a logo, whereas De Feels just makes it a total No Go for me. If they just replaced it with the text "Nakzen" I would not have the slightest issue with it. I know I commented about the De Feels Sailor watch, the De Feels for me makes it a no go, the Sailor makes it a bit Naff in my eyes, but I could live with it no problem. I would suggest Mariner, Master Mariner or Seafarer as possible alternatives, but really I am not going to get upset if the De Feels was removed and replaced with NakZen and it became the "Nakzen Sailor".

I must admit it must be galling for them if they find that some of the watches are not selling well and because they are not native speakers they can't figure out why.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

tiching99 said:


> Does anyone have any first hand experience with STEELDIVE watches? Feedback on quality, etc? Looks like they sell the usual homages, branded and unbranded.
> 
> In particular their turtle homage is the lowest price I've come across when compared to Merkur/Sharkey. Specs looks similar too, if not identical.
> 
> ...


I have the 50 atmos homage. Its quite nice, quality is good, bezel action very precise and lume is average.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## phaedrusdijk (Mar 18, 2018)

fone said:


> Did the Carly Wet clasp fit easily onto your Parnis band? or did you get special screws?
> I have a Parnis GMT and got a Carly Wet clasp to switch it out, but the parnis screws dont fit the thread in the clasp. Different screws I have fit the thread but not through the parnis band...still stuck with the parnis clasp.
> 
> Thank you.


I successfully got the Carly Wet "Glidelock-style" clasp to fit the bracelet on my Parnis GMT. Like you pointed out, the screw diameter is too large to fit through the holes in the bracelet on the Parnis (and the threads on the screws from the Parnis bracelet don't work on the new clasp). I simply used sandpaper to take some of the material off the Carly Wet screws! It took a while and my finger tips hurt for a couple of days but it worked a treat. Fortunately there are only two screws that need "adjustment" and the diameter was not off by a giant amount. Just be careful when rolling the screw in the sandpaper not to touch the threads. Of course, I may never get them out again so hopefully the clasp will last as long as the bracelet! Also, bear in mind that the clasp is longer than the original Parnis one so I removed 1 extra link to compensate.

BTW, I absolutely adore the combo. The glidelock bit is not as smooth as on the Rolex (as expected) but it does work well and allows me to make adjustments to the bracelet throughout the day as my wrist expands/contracts. Normally I'm not much of a fan of metal bracelets - maybe I have more variation throughout the day than the typical person? - but this glidelock has transformed this bracelet.
View attachment 14182823


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

phaedrusdijk said:


> I successfully got the Carly Wet "Glidelock-style" clasp to fit the bracelet on my Parnis GMT. Like you pointed out, the screw diameter is too large to fit through the holes in the bracelet on the Parnis (and the threads on the screws from the Parnis bracelet don't work on the new clasp). I simply used sandpaper to take some of the material off the Carly Wet screws! It took a while and my finger tips hurt for a couple of days but it worked a treat. Fortunately there are only two screws that need "adjustment" and the diameter was not off by a giant amount. Just be careful when rolling the screw in the sandpaper not to touch the threads. Of course, I may never get them out again so hopefully the clasp will last as long as the bracelet! Also, bear in mind that the clasp is longer than the original Parnis one so I removed 1 extra link to compensate.
> 
> BTW, I absolutely adore the combo. The glidelock bit is not as smooth as on the Rolex (as expected) but it does work well and allows me to make adjustments to the bracelet throughout the day as my wrist expands/contracts. Normally I'm not much of a fan of metal bracelets - maybe I have more variation throughout the day than the typical person? - but this glidelock has transformed this bracelet.
> View attachment 14182823
> ...


That looks fantastic, it really does. I know a lot of folks love the Batman and the Pan Am but this Coke bezel with a solid fit on a wrist looks superb. Congratulations on the watch and the bracelet... wear it in good health!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

It's pretty cool, here's mine


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I use those Carlywet glidelocks in place of my Tisell clasps (one is pre-glidelock and the other just doesn't seem as slim as the Carlywet), they are great for the money and fit the Tisell bracelet without modification.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

I sure hope they reissue Nakzen SL1006 with sapphire. That is something to look forward to. Until that happens, is there anything right now on AliEx that is comparable to the sapphire SL1006? $25 to $35, quartz with sapphire?


----------



## TrunkWaggle (Apr 13, 2019)

Does anyone know of any AliExpress leather watch bands that are shorter? I hate having the little dangle at the end of longer leather straps.

I'm ideally looking for the 110mm + 70mm bands.

Thanks.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Clock_King (Feb 4, 2016)

oinofilo said:


> I still think the MN style strap is cumbersome to fit and fasten, but for 10,50€ I gave it a second try and, since it is comfortable and looks good on my Citizen NY0040, I find it acceptable.
> View attachment 14177203


Can I get a link to this strap?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Nakzen/De Feels Update
> 
> *Nakzen:* "Hello, thank you very much for your advice. I don't know that customers don't like the DE FEEL brand. What type of watches do people on the WatchUSeek forum like? I need to know the type they like, I hope you can tell me, thank you very much."
> 
> ...





> *Nakzen:* "thank you so much for your suggestion. In the future, I will follow this line of thinking to develop new watches. But now the problem is: the movement of the miyota-9015 is more expensive and is now out of stock. Sapphire may come out after 1006, but not now, because there is still stock."
> 
> "This watch uses the automatic mechanical movement of the Seiko NH35. I don't know if the friends of the forum like it or not. If they like, I can give you an *extra 3USD discount*."
> 
> ...


Not exactly the answer we were hoping for. ☹


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Not exactly the answer we were hoping for. ☹


There's nothing wrong with an NH35, right? If they up their designs and actually consider listening to forum input, we could potentially see some NakZen watches with WUS appeal!


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

phaedrusdijk said:


> I successfully got the Carly Wet "Glidelock-style" clasp to fit the bracelet on my Parnis GMT. Like you pointed out, the screw diameter is too large to fit through the holes in the bracelet on the Parnis (and the threads on the screws from the Parnis bracelet don't work on the new clasp). I simply used sandpaper to take some of the material off the Carly Wet screws! It took a while and my finger tips hurt for a couple of days but it worked a treat. Fortunately there are only two screws that need "adjustment" and the diameter was not off by a giant amount. Just be careful when rolling the screw in the sandpaper not to touch the threads. Of course, I may never get them out again so hopefully the clasp will last as long as the bracelet! Also, bear in mind that the clasp is longer than the original Parnis one so I removed 1 extra link to compensate.
> 
> BTW, I absolutely adore the combo. The glidelock bit is not as smooth as on the Rolex (as expected) but it does work well and allows me to make adjustments to the bracelet throughout the day as my wrist expands/contracts. Normally I'm not much of a fan of metal bracelets - maybe I have more variation throughout the day than the typical person? - but this glidelock has transformed this bracelet.


Well done!  And thank you for the tips.
I really have to get back to the subject of changing the clasp. The watch is so good apart from the clasp.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Not exactly the answer we were hoping for. ☹


☹
Miyota 9015 is of different league


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Clock_King said:


> Can I get a link to this strap?


Sure, here it is
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/Nato...861.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.56db4c4d67wqm7


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

bushu16 said:


> Miyota 9015 is of different league


Not to mention thinner.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Not exactly the answer we were hoping for. ☹


The key message I take from this is that they are prepared to listen and do something about it in the future.

I think this is a very good result, taking into consideration that they are prepared to discount a watch that already is not a bad price for a stainless steel watch with a Seiko Automatic Movement.

My take on this is that the Miyota 9015 is ?better? because it has a higher beat rate. But I have not seen a breakdown of that movement and I wonder if it has as many plastic parts as the slower beat rate movements. There is an argument that you could make that the NH35 is a more robust movement, but that gets us back into the hair splitting discussions. I have several watches with NH35/36 movements and they are great. I have a couple with the 8215 movement and from a timekeeping standpoint they are roughly the same as the Seiko, but I do have date problems with both and that is in the setting mechanism, the rapid advance does not always work as it should which is down to the plastic components in the movement slipping.

On balance the Miyota powered watches I have have all been much cheaper than the Seiko, but I am a bit of a Seiko Fan so don't mind paying a bit more and the difference is often only around a Tenner anyway. I can understand why the China watch builders use Miyota instead of Seiko as it must enable they to capitalise on what must be very tight profit margins, but then you have to weigh up price Vs returns and if the get a load of returns the Seiko works out cheaper.

All in all this is a lottery! Take the Starking AM0184, I have bought two and both work fine, but then other people have not been so lucky and got a Lemon.

Very best regards,
Jim
PS Thanks again to HoustonReal, who I think got a positive answer which was more than I expected frankly!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Not really a lottery with the 9015. It's a proven, reliable movement, in a different league to the 8215. I actually prefer it to ETA 2824 which feels like it's going to fall apart when hand winding. $100 watches with Miyota 9015 are a super interesting proposition and the reason they perhaps don't sell what well is that there is only one with a decent name and good design, and that one has a diamond on the dial which isn't to everyone's taste.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone here have this Speedmaster homage by Corgeut:



















Here is the Link: 40mm Corgeut Black Dial Solid Case Leather Quartz battery Movement men's Watch-in Quartz Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

In the listing however it says "*Quartz Battery Movement*" but again if you scroll down on that page it says "*Automatic Movement*" under Product Description. I am confused!

At $70 USD I wonder if I should pick one up as I always wanted a homage to the Speedy and the hands of this I particularly like as it resembles the hands on the Speedy all too well.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone here have this Speedmaster homage by Corgeut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the sterile model, it's an excellent watch and sees a lot of wrist time. The movement is a Miyota OS20 (a quartz chrono). Full review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rista said:


> Not really a lottery with the 9015. It's a proven, reliable movement, in a different league to the 8215. I actually prefer it to ETA 2824 which feels like it's going to fall apart when hand winding. $100 watches with Miyota 9015 are a super interesting proposition and the reason they perhaps don't sell what well is that there is only one with a decent name and good design, and that one has a diamond on the dial which isn't to everyone's taste.


I remember Doc Vail posting about how the 9015 is one of the best, overlooked movements. Like you, he preferred it over the ETA 2824-2. By extension, the Sellita SW200 is no better. The Chinese ETA clones sell for about as much as the 9015.

$100 to $120 watches with the 9015 are great values. I don't understand how these companies can afford to sell in this price range, but I've seen numerous sale specials with NH3x watches going for Under $40, so who knows. Even automatic Invicta Pro Divers dip down below $50 now and then. Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company (Megir, Nakzen, Ruimas, De Fells and OEM) is a very large manufacturer, so they may get sweetheart deals from Miyota.

I'm trying to see how much a Mark & Jones HS-1051 will cost delivered. It's much closer to my ideal design, but it lacks any lume, and I would prefer a more robust handset (Dauphine, Alpha, lance, etc.).


----------



## botond23 (Mar 6, 2018)

I received both miyota 9015 watches, de feels 3 weeks ago and the cadisen on sale for $100 4 days ago. And imho the design of the de feels watch is the one I like more, despite the long hands being very similar. The color of the dial is one reason, the cadisen is much whiter and the de feels has a creamier colour and better texture for the centre circle. 
About the movement: the 9015 is amazingly accurate, 0 sec after 3 weeks, the only thing I noticed about the movement that if it is 3-4 seconds ahead after a few days of wearing if I leave it one day to rest crown up it will lose some seconds while the movement is discharged.
The cadisen miyota is 2 sec/day fast so far, I did not experiment in resting it to lose time.

Amazing movement this miyota 9015. I also bought the corgeut AT blue railmaster with a miyota 821A which hacks, although it is 6-8 sec fast per day yesterday just lost somehow 15 seconds out of the blue while resting. It is a lovely watch with excelent lume but the movement is not in the same league, I got it because the new hacking feature for the miyota 821A


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Rista said:


> Not really a lottery with the 9015. It's a proven, reliable movement, in a different league to the 8215. I actually prefer it to ETA 2824 which feels like it's going to fall apart when hand winding. $100 watches with Miyota 9015 are a super interesting proposition and the reason they perhaps don't sell what well is that there is only one with a decent name and good design, and that one has a diamond on the dial which isn't to everyone's taste.


I'm surprised there has never been a forum project dedicated to something like this.

"We have 100 members pledges to buy 150 units of this watch [with no diamonds on dial] for about [$10 more than the usual price]. If [kind volunteer] collects and sends you a 50% deposit, would you make the watch?"

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I remember Doc Vail posting about how the 9015 is one of the best, overlooked movements. Like you, he preferred it over the ETA 2824-2. By extension, the Sellita SW200 is no better. The Chinese ETA clones sell for about as much as the 9015.
> 
> $100 to $120 watches with the 9015 are great values. I don't understand how these companies can afford to sell in this price range, but I've seen numerous sale specials with NH3x watches going for Under $40, so who knows. Even automatic Invicta Pro Divers dip down below $50 now and then. Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company (Megir, Nakzen, Ruimas, De Fells and OEM) is a very large manufacturer, so they may get sweetheart deals from Miyota.
> 
> ...


I'd probably buy this as it is, I like the hands and don't need lume. I'd have to see some real life pictures first though.

Miyota 9015 really is underrated IMO. It is miles ahead of 8215 and even Seiko NH offerings for me. I just can't get over how I'm "not supposed to use hand winding" on my ETA and Sellita watches. Even when I do it carefully and slowly I can totally feel why it's not a good idea. When it comes to Chinese watches, I would gladly pay $50-$100 extra for the 9015 in any watch.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I have the sterile model, it's an excellent watch and sees a lot of wrist time. The movement is a Miyota OS20 (a quartz chrono). Full review here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html


The hands on your watch aren't the same I think. This one from Corgeut has hands which resemble the Speedy a lot more no?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Nakzen/De Feels Update
> 
> *Nakzen:* "Hello, thank you very much for your advice. I don't know that customers don't like the DE FEEL brand. What type of watches do people on the WatchUSeek forum like? I need to know the type they like, I hope you can tell me, thank you very much."
> 
> ...


Thank you, HR, for your efforts.

We mostly all scoff at names like "De Feels," wondering how the Chinese watch companies can be so tone deaf, but I wonder if we (an audience with Western sensibilities) simply aren't that important of a market audience for them to care too much about our opinions?

I'm not saying we shouldn't tell them our feelings, or that they couldn't or shouldn't do better, but I could imagine that the "De Feels" brand selling just fine to their primary market of a billion Chinese people, and our sensibilities being, frankly, fairly unimportant to their bottom line.

Just thinking aloud, that's all.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Does anyone know if there are any Sinn-inspired watches on Ali Express? Bonus points for an H-link bracelet. I’ve searched but have found nothing so far.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I remember Doc Vail posting about how the 9015 is one of the best, overlooked movements. Like you, he preferred it over the ETA 2824-2. By extension, the Sellita SW200 is no better. The Chinese ETA clones sell for about as much as the 9015.
> 
> $100 to $120 watches with the 9015 are great values. I don't understand how these companies can afford to sell in this price range, but I've seen numerous sale specials with NH3x watches going for Under $40, so who knows. Even automatic Invicta Pro Divers dip down below $50 now and then. Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Company (Megir, Nakzen, Ruimas, De Fells and OEM) is a very large manufacturer, so they may get sweetheart deals from Miyota.
> 
> ...


Certainly the movements from both Seiko and Miyota are just terrific value for money and like Doc Vail says they are so cheap you don't service them you replace the movement with a new one and then your watch should be good for at least another decade or more. :-!

The more I look, the more I realise that the 9015 is a totally different animal to the 8215 and it's kin, and a step above the Seiko NH3x series of movements. Looking around a while back, the cheapest I could get a NH35a movement was buying a DOM watch with that movement for £28 delivered, so how much they bought it for in Hong Kong is anybodies guess. I found a 9015 listed for $55 which is more but for what you get it blows the Swiss movements into a Cocked Hat!

Really what has stopped me buying a watch with the 9015 movement has to date been the design. To me the difference is that I have bought 8215 movement watches for around £40 delivered and NH35/36 watches for normally slightly more. Most 9015 watches are in the £90/£100 range which puts them at a different level, which probably makes me a bit more picky about the design? All in all though it only goes to prove that I am a Pain in the A**e tight-wad, an accolade I wear with pride!

However I am a guy that is happy to prance around wearing a £7.99 Slazenger watch with a cheap SS bracelet or leather Rally Strap, a £17 Pulsar Chrono/Alarm or a £11 plus postage Corgeut Chronograph, so fashion Icon I ain't! But I know what I like and don't like in a watch and the faux jewels or even real Diamonds on a dial just don't do it for me. :roll:

Suffice it to say, once I see a watch with a 9015 I like the look of and that is well priced, I will most likely get. The De Feels watch had the overall look, but the Name... it just does my head in! I like the Mark & Jones watch too, but the no Lume would be a deal killer for me as well. Like I say I am picky :-d

Very best regards
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> The hands on your watch aren't the same I think. This one from Corgeut has hands which resemble the Speedy a lot more no?


Corgeut has a whole range of speedy homages, my model isn't the exact same as the one you noticed but I'm willing to bet they have the same movement, case and bezel at least.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

recapt said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Sinn-inspired watches on Ali Express? Bonus points for an H-link bracelet. I've searched but have found nothing so far.


This San Martin resembles Sinn's diving watches: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...d6-47b7-b89f-91d4ae93682a&transAbTest=ae803_4

https://www.sinn.de/en/Diving_Watches.htm


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Sasropakis said:


> This San Martin resembles Sinn's diving watches: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...d6-47b7-b89f-91d4ae93682a&transAbTest=ae803_4
> 
> https://www.sinn.de/en/Diving_Watches.htm


Thanks. That's interesting.

Was thinking more of the Arabic 3-6-9-12 style pilots, like the Sinn 556.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

recapt said:


> Thanks. That's interesting.
> 
> Was thinking more of the Arabic 3-6-9-12 style pilots, like the Sinn 556.


Parnis has this pilot: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...3.0&pvid=0c10b1f8-8fd0-47c7-acaf-9862cb87368b

Not AliExpress but I remembered that Geckota makes this 3-6-9-12 style watch which seems to be on sale: https://www.watchgecko.com/gta-chi-k1-c.php


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

recapt said:


> Thanks. That's interesting.
> 
> Was thinking more of the Arabic 3-6-9-12 style pilots, like the Sinn 556.


Close enough?








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cT7jsIMs
Though I wouldn't recommend it because it's the bottom of the barrel quality-wise...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

recapt said:


> Thanks. That's interesting.
> 
> Was thinking more of the Arabic 3-6-9-12 style pilots, like the Sinn 556.


Or if you want a 3-6-9-12 pilot watch of decent quality, there's the Corgeut Heritage Ranger:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/blE6A068


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

mougino said:


> Close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, yes. It's right on aesthetically. Unfortunate to hear about the poor quality though. Thanks for the info.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

sesusss said:


> Hello guys, im thinking to buy this rolex, what do you guys think? is it a good choise?
> 
> https://amzn.to/2HDzJol


Wrong forum!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rista said:


> I'd probably buy this as it is, I like the hands and don't need lume. I'd have to see some real life pictures first though.
> 
> Miyota 9015 really is underrated IMO. It is miles ahead of 8215 and even Seiko NH offerings for me. I just can't get over how I'm "not supposed to use hand winding" on my ETA and Sellita watches. Even when I do it carefully and slowly I can totally feel why it's not a good idea. When it comes to Chinese watches, I would gladly pay $50-$100 extra for the 9015 in any watch.


Yeah, it looks a bit like this Piaget Antiplano from a couple of years back, and that watch obviously had no lume either.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sesusss said:


> Hello guys, im thinking to buy this rolex, what do you guys think? is it a good choise?
> 
> https://amzn.to/2HDzJol





crAss said:


> Wrong forum!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


And a forbidden affiliate link to boot!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my Blinner (Blue Winner) but I'm disappointed by the shade of blue  really not quite like the photo on the ad...








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/I3GIHxw

The blue with white stripe Marine Nationale strap has not arrived yet, so it's on a cheap blue NATO in the meantime.

Also, what struck me is the difference of quality in this one compared to my 2016 Winner Pan Am  the crown of the Blinner is hardly movable, it's a chore to set the date and time, there are imperfections on the bezel insert, and scratches on the lugs and case(!) I'm seriously wondering if it's not a recycled return... My Winner appraisal time is over.










Nicolas


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Sasropakis said:


> []
> Parnis has this pilot: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...3.0&pvid=0c10b1f8-8fd0-47c7-acaf-9862cb87368b


This would be great with a more Sinn like hand set, does anyone know what movement is inside or what hand set would be compatible with it?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> This would be great with a more Sinn like hand set, does anyone know what movement is inside or what hand set would be compatible with it?


Might be DG2813. If that's the case I think I've read that Miyota 8000-series hands could be compatible too.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

recapt said:


> Does anyone know if there are any Sinn-inspired watches on Ali Express? Bonus points for an H-link bracelet. I've searched but have found nothing so far.


Image search on AE is your friend. Here's a few that it came up with.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

scrumpypaul said:


> Image search on AE is your friend. Here's a few that it came up with.


Good tip. Thanks.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I'm very happy with my Nakzen. I swapped the blingy bracelet for a black alligator print leather strap and now, after my watchmaker intervention it's late only 4 spd.
I'm not bothered by the diamonds, they are quite unobtrusive, not much more shining than the other polished stainless steel markers and after all, not only Chinese, but even Rolex has them and nobody objects.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> I received my Blinner (Blue Winner) but I'm disappointed by the shade of blue  really not quite like the photo on the ad...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course, when you gamble on an ultra affordable AliEx automatic, you win some and you lose some. Something tells me that's part of the fun, no? (Makes the winners all the more enjoyable). Thanks for the report!

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> Nicolas


Any idea of which movement is this one?

Thanks!


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Turn a plastic DW5600/5610 into an aged metal one..... Courtesy of AE
> 
> ￡36.07 27%OFF | MFG Retro Watchband GWM5610 DW5600 watchbandWatch Strap & Case bezel Set Metal Stainless Steel Bracelet Steel Belt Accessories
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bPjcrvUc


These links rarely work for me, just brings up a long list of ali products related to watch bands


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Rista said:


> Not sure. I've read that some colors are much easier to make than others. With red being especially difficult. The Batman bezel does look more like ceramic than Coke and Pepsi do. If there is an actual Coke ceramic insert out there, I'm interested too.


This company (which seems to only manufacture ceramics) is offering the Coke, Pepsi and Brown/Black versions in ceramic. MOQ is one unit. I can't vouch for their quality or accuracy, I just came across it on Ali Baba


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> These links rarely work for me, just brings up a long list of ali products related to watch bands


Same here, at least on Tapatalk. They do work, though, when on a laptop.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

Greggg3 said:


> These links rarely work for me, just brings up a long list of ali products related to watch bands


Tapatalk doesn't work with redirect links. 
You can either copy the link and paste in the browser or long press the link and choose that option from pop-up menu










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

I've been looking for a Sinn 556 alternative for over a year with no luck.

While Sinobi Aquis is solidly decent, the 3-6-9-12 above is total crap.

There's a Corgeut mentioned above but it's more Tudor rather than Sinn.

No numbers pilot is much easier to find but they're usually around 44mm, 42mm if lucky. Many mm away from Sinn. 
There's 39mm San Martin though only fully numbered. B-Uhr dial, blue dial and bronze case are also available. 









Image search also brought up this one. For $3 it's likely a piece of crap and hand set doesn't work too well with the design but I kinda like Kontiki vibe









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Corgeut has a whole range of speedy homages, my model isn't the exact same as the one you noticed but I'm willing to bet they have the same movement, case and bezel at least.


I just got a response from the seller and she says the watch has a *Quartz movement*. So, like you mentioned it's the Miyota OS20 then.

I like the black dial variant but with the hands like this one:










I have asked for actual photographs of the watch from the seller to be sure it's like the one in the photo above, lets see if she obliges.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Poerger said:


> Is there a recommendation for a watch box for minimum 20 watches ?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


On the costly side but well made

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002PO5WV6/

I got it on sale for $49.95


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> I have asked for actual photographs of the watch from the seller to be sure it's like the one in the photo above, lets see if she obliges.


Note that the bezel on the Corgeut branded ones is much wider than on the others and on the original Speedmaster too.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

AlexCristiano said:


> Any idea of which movement is this one?
> 
> Thanks!


That's the Chinese standard movement aka Tongji found in many automatic watches under $20. If the movement works it's ok but although it's supposed to be an automatic but you still have to hand wind it in order to keep it alive over the night. I have a couple of watches with that movement but I've found that it's better to spend some more money and buy watches around $50 with Seiko or Miyota movement.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sasropakis said:


> That's the Chinese standard movement aka Tongji found in many automatic watches under $20. If the movement works it's ok but although it's supposed to be an automatic but you still have to hand wind it in order to keep it alive over the night. I have a couple of watches with that movement but I've found that it's better to spend some more money and buy watches around $50 with Seiko or Miyota movement.


Your bare minimum should be a Dixmont DG2813, Sea-Gull ST16/TY28xx, ST17 or a Hangzhou 2 Series. The hand wind Tongjis can be decent.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Sasropakis said:


> Might be DG2813. If that's the case I think I've read that Miyota 8000-series hands could be compatible too.


Looking at pictures it seems that you're right and it seems to be a fairly ubiquitous movement. I did some searching for compatible hand sets and came up with this:









Original on the left, my photoshop on the right. Now that's more like it!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Greggg3 said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Turn a plastic DW5600/5610 into an aged metal one..... Courtesy of AE
> ...


Work fine for me but I use the app and they link to that. Maybe download the app? Using the app often gives slightly cheaper prices anyway.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Do you know the model name of this Parnis? Haven't seen it before. Thanks.



TheFinalHour said:


> Sasropakis said:
> 
> 
> > Might be DG2813. If that's the case I think I've read that Miyota 8000-series hands could be compatible too.
> ...


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Here it is: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32811511158.html


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Velez84 said:


> Do you know the model name of this Parnis? Haven't seen it before. Thanks.


I don't know if it has any specific model name. Parnis doesn't seem to be especially consistent with their models. For example they have "model series" Pilot, Aviator, Flieger and Luft which basically just mean the same thing. You can explore their naming conventions here: https://parnis.org/collections
I couldn't find that model on their site but it's available on AliExpress: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32811511158.html?spm=a2g0s.8937518.0.0.4a7f2e0eZ7Dqbg


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Your bare minimum should be a Dixmont DG2813, Sea-Gull ST16/TY28xx, ST17 or a Hangzhou 2 Series. The hand wind Tongjis can be decent.


Or if you really like one with a tongji automatic movement you can remove the mechanism and leave the rotor going around for the looks and practically making it hand wind. In any case I only have 1 tongji that auto winds as it is supposed to.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

@mougino: So, I asked for a real photograph of the Corgeut Speedy homage (mainly to confirm the watch hand style) from the seller and this is the response I received:










Well she at least confirms that the photograph on the website is the way the real watch looks. I really don't know what she meant by the "Rolex" bit. How did that even come up... LoL!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

The Heimdallr pilot watch, which is an homage to an IWC Mark, is 39 mm and I think has a bit of the vibe you're looking for. It's about US$130.










Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Thank you!



Sasropakis said:


> Velez84 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know the model name of this Parnis? Haven't seen it before. Thanks.
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Look what turned up today 
Here's a few quick pictures. Excuse the white arm. Hopefully it'll have some colour soon, as I'm going to Cape Verde on Sunday 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Sasropakis said:


> That's the Chinese standard movement aka Tongji found in many automatic watches under $20. If the movement works it's ok but although it's supposed to be an automatic but you still have to hand wind it in order to keep it alive over the night. I have a couple of watches with that movement but I've found that it's better to spend some more money and buy watches around $50 with Seiko or Miyota movement.


Thanks, will stay away from it


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Look what turned up today
> Here's a few quick pictures. Excuse the white arm. Hopefully it'll have some colour soon, as I'm going to Cape Verde on Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


looks the part... are you going to give it a test dive?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Or if you really like one with a tongji automatic movement you can remove the mechanism and leave the rotor going around for the looks and practically making it hand wind. In any case I only have 1 tongji that auto winds as it is supposed to.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


To really attain all the benefits of the conversion back to hand winding, the barrel clutch needs to be eliminated. The power reserve will then be increased from 30 hours, back to about 42 hours.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Look what turned up today
> Here's a few quick pictures. Excuse the white arm. Hopefully it'll have some colour soon, as I'm going to Cape Verde on Sunday
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! It's the bezel really ceramic or aluminum?
Enjoy your trip, the sun and beach  here in Switzerland it's just cold and wet at the moment ...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

danilapanfilov said:


> I've been looking for a Sinn 556 alternative for over a year with no luck.
> 
> While Sinobi Aquis is solidly decent, the 3-6-9-12 above is total crap.
> 
> ...


that's actually a homage to the muhle glashutte sar rescue timer.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

A question for you experts. I'm interested in the Guanqin GJ16009 and I've seen a few reviews on Youtube. However I just found an identical model from Ailang, and the only difference seems to be the branding and the display back:

View attachment 14188393





















What's going on here? Are these brands both owned by the same company, or do they buy from the same manufacturer and just change the branding? Is there any substantial difference between the two, aside from the display back?

Also, does anyone know if it's possible to request a blank back without the text on it? I'd like to be able to still see the movement but not have "QOARTZ" or "TERPROOG REOLISTANT" or other such nonsense stamped proudly on the back.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Sharing this alix purchase that is often on wrist, and that I always enjoy wearing. Pagani design. At the time, I tried to find the regular (non-chronograph) version, but was not available and I got his one, that ended up growing on me.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

vintorez said:


> Also, does anyone know if it's possible to request a blank back without the text on it? I'd like to be able to still see the movement but not have "QOARTZ" or "TERPROOG REOLISTANT" or other such nonsense stamped proudly on the back.


Just get one the Sea-Gull M172s variations? My better half has been wearing one for years without issue.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

AlexCristiano said:


> Sharing this alix purchase that is often on wrist, and that I always enjoy wearing. Pagani design. At the time, I tried to find the regular (non-chronograph) version, but was not available and I got his one, that ended up growing on me.


The regular version is available on eBay. Cheaper than it used to be on AliExpress too I think.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just a sneak peak at what was in my mailbox today... not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 watches!! 3 from AliX, 1 from eBay.








It's 10 PM so I'll post my reviews tomorrow after a good rest, today was exhausting at work...

Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> looks the part... are you going to give it a test dive?


I might give it a go in the pool.


Watchinski said:


> Looks great! It's the bezel really ceramic or aluminum?
> Enjoy your trip, the sun and beach  here in Switzerland it's just cold and wet at the moment ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


It's aluminium. I might end up getting a ceramic one to replace it in the end. But for now, I'm happy with it as it is.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Just a sneak peak at what was in my mailbox today... not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 watches!! 3 from AliX, 1 from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're such a tease 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> You're such a tease
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Fair enough... better?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

mougino said:


> Just a sneak peak at what was in my mailbox today... not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 watches!! 3 from AliX, 1 from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooooh i see a bullhead


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

duplicate


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Rista said:


> The regular version is available on eBay. Cheaper than it used to be on AliExpress too I think.


Must... not... search... Too late, now I saw the offers  and I'm back wondering if it would be a nice addition to my collection 

Does anybody know what is the movement Pagani Design uses? The ads just say: 'mechanical (automatic)'

Thanks!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

vintorez said:


> A question for you experts. I'm interested in the Guanqin GJ16009 and I've seen a few reviews on Youtube. However I just found an identical model from Ailang, and the only difference seems to be the branding and the display back:
> 
> View attachment 14188393
> View attachment 14188395
> ...


Guanqin seems to use many different OEM manufacturers/factories. I suspect Ailang does the same, but I'm not as familiar with that brand. Often you see these "twins". As you guessed, these two "brands" (not watch manufacturers) decided to sell the same OEM catalog model. I've seen similarly identical Ochstin and Hemsut/Torbollo models. Basically, there are so many watch factories located in the Shenzhen area, that many mushroom brands decide to fill out their lineups, by using several different manufacturers.

The movement in this watch is the PTS JHS 70, Shanghai Jing He Industrial ( it's not one of their listed movements in English, but the model can be found on their Chinese product pages.).

As for getting a plain/sterile case back, it's possible if you're willing to buy a few hundred watches. With the right MOQ an OEM factory will make it to your specifications. Considering the slim margins on AliExpress mushroom brand watches, there is no chance one of these sellers is going to modify one just for you.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin seems to use many different OEM manufacturers/factories. I suspect Ailang does the same, but I'm not as familiar with that brand. Often you see these "twins". As you guessed, these two "brands" (not watch manufacturers) decided to sell the same OEM catalog model. I've seen similarly identical Ochstin and Hemsut/Torbollo models. Basically, there are so many watch factories located in the Shenzhen area, that many mushroom brands decide to fill out their lineups, by using several different manufacturers. The movement in this watch is the PTS JHLS 33, probably a special item sourced from Shanghai Jing He Industrial ( it's not one of their listed movements, but the model follows their naming conventions).As for getting a plain/sterile case back, it's possible if you're willing to buy a few hundred watches. With the right MOQ an OEM factory will make it to your specifications. Considering the slim margins on AliExpress mushroom brand watches, there is no chance one of these sellers is going to modify one just for you.


Here's a similar OEM model that can be customised, but minimum order of 300 units: Ali Baba link. You could always try to ask (and pay for) a customised production sample but that would be slightly dishonest.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I just came across this on a YouTube comment about the Parnis GMT:

"I've sent Parnis an email regarding water resistance, and this is what they have sent back".

Dear Bob Sir,

Thank you for your email.

Most of our watches are water resistant up to 100m and come indeed with a screw down crown.

Unfortunately, some clients swim / dive with our watches and forget to screw down the crown.
(This causes water to infiltrate the case, as it would on any watch).

When the crown is not properly tightly screwed down, the water resistance of the watch is void.

Unfortunately there is no way to prove if the crown was or wasn't properly screwed down.

For this reason, we simply advertise all our watches as water resistant, and we don't cover water damages under the 2 year warranty.

Although most clients report swimming with the watches, specially the GMT / Sub collections, for legal reasons we don't advertise it, as we don't provide warranty on water damages.

Hope this was helpful 

Best regards,

David Wong
[email protected]


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Just a sneak peak at what was in my mailbox today... not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 watches!! 3 from AliX, 1 from eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG... is that a Bullhead I see in there! It has to be!! Please post the clear photographs already 

From L to R my guesses are: ??, Bullhead (Seiko?), Corgeut Black Bay (Red Bezel), Tintin Watch!


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin seems to use many different OEM manufacturers/factories. I suspect Ailang does the same, but I'm not as familiar with that brand. Often you see these "twins". As you guessed, these two "brands" (not watch manufacturers) decided to sell the same OEM catalog model. I've seen similarly identical Ochstin and Hemsut/Torbollo models. Basically, there are so many watch factories located in the Shenzhen area, that many mushroom brands decide to fill out their lineups, by using several different manufacturers.
> 
> The movement in this watch is the PTS JHLS 33, probably a special item sourced from Shanghai Jing He Industrial ( it's not one of their listed movements, but the model follows their naming conventions).
> 
> As for getting a plain/sterile case back, it's possible if you're willing to buy a few hundred watches. With the right MOQ an OEM factory will make it to your specifications. Considering the slim margins on AliExpress mushroom brand watches, there is no chance one of these sellers is going to modify one just for you.


Thank you, that makes sense. What's weird is the Ailang one sells for $30 more even though it's basically identical apart from the rotor (which has 21 jewels written on it while the dial says 24).

I thought the blank caseback would be a long shot, but doesn't hurt to ask. I assumed they were an OEM so maybe they could just grab a blank one off the line somewhere, but if they are just sourcing parts out of a catalogue then no chance.


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> Just get one the Sea-Gull M172s variations? My better half has been wearing one for years without issue.


Seems pretty pricey compared to the AliX ones (unless I'm looking in the wrong place?). The Guanqin is $62 by comparison and as a poor student my budget is tight.

Also considering this Parnis and Nesun but haven't seen much information on them:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok after a short but solid night of sleep, here are my reviews of the 4 watches i received yesterday:









First opened: the Tintin watch. I already had the Pacman watch probably from the same factory (exact same case and strap). This one is a happy surprise  the quality of the print of the dial is excellent!








Dimensions are 38 x 38.5 mm with a 22 mm strap.








The watch feels cheap (alloy, crown, movement) but for 3€ it could be much worse. I changed the poorly made faux leather strap for a more glossy one and I'm very satisfied with the result:








Tintin is as important for us French than the DC/Marvel comics for the Americans, plus it's a cool watch, it'll be very welcome in the Fun watch Friday rotation 
Wrist shot:









Second unboxing was the Eyki Blowfish.








So much for the red dial I was expecting, unless I've suddenly become color-blind it's totally brown >_<








It's a chunky watch, quite thick very loud and wobbly movement (wobblier than its 6x cheaper Tintin cousin!) and not comfortable on the wrist.








Width is 44 mm with a 22 mm strap.








The indices / writings are printed underneath the crystal, not applied to the funky dial. I was curious about the watch, I'm not anymore... Any of you comes to Paris, DM me: we'll take a beer and I'll give you the watch 









Then I opened a vintage Citizen Panda Bullhead Chrono purchased from a Spanish seller on eBay.








It is a lot of first: my first mechanical chronograph, first panda (although I have a reverse panda) and first vertical day window. Case shape is a very thick brushed cushion with a prominent crystal:








Dimensions are vintage-y 38 mm case (30 mm dial), 44 mm lug-to-lug and takes a 19 mm strap.
















I have to do some research on the movement: I'm almost sure it cannot be hand wound (I had a similar vintage Orient), but then a 100 wrist rotations give only a 5 mn power reserve  or the watch may have a problem... all the more harder to detect as there is no running second.
Wrist shot:









And finally, I kept the best for the end  the Corgeut Black Bay GMT red bezel white indices (more recent than the crème index lign). OUTSTANDING.








I have a Corgeut BB Bronze, but this one seems even better finished. Movement is well oiled and a pleasure to adjust or hand wind (the gears in this case produce a friction noise even more pleasant than the BBB). GMT hand can be set independently with the crown in 1st position, and it moves with the main time when you set it with the crown in second position. Of course the crown is a screw-down type.
Dimensions are a sweet 41 mm diameter, 48 mm lug-to-lug and 22 mm strap. I immediately changed the black leather with red stitches stock strap for a green with red stripe Marine Nationale (slept with it: it's über comfortable)








I was really in awe at the quality and legibility of the watch yesterday night, could not take my eyes off it! 








The crystal seems to be sapphire, but my diamond selector has its moods so it was hard to tell for sure...









A lume shot of the family:









That's all folks! 

Nicolas


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> Ok after a short but solid night of sleep, here are my reviews of the 4 watches i received yesterday:


Thanks. Too bad on the Eyki Blowfish. That one was so different it had peaked my interest - but not any more.

Thanks


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Ok after a short but solid night of sleep, here are my reviews of the 4 watches i received yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Great Reviews! Nicolas

I am loving that Citizen, same with TinTin, and the Corgeut GMT but I still cannot relate to the Blowfish, no real concrete reason except to say that I don't like it. Anyway if we all liked the same things it would be a very boring place I guess.

Wear them all, as I am sure You Will, in good health and enjoy them!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Question for the movement savvy people. 
Miyota 9015 or a Seagull ST25? Any pros or cons? I read the praise of the Miyota 9015 and wonder how the Seagull compares? I'm thinking accuracy and rubustness.

I'm looking for a high beat dress watch 39 to 40mm and so far like this 40mm Lobinni. The description says Miyota but a review and Kobe Lee (seller) confirmed it to be the Seagull.

Lobinni also have a 39mm small second that looks good but I'm not sure if it is high beat? The description simply says Seagull movement.

￡143.89 | LOBINNI Men Business Waterproof Fashion Simple Style Automatic Self-wind Mechanical Wrist Watch - Leather Band
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/DrBEa4s

￡134.52 50%OFF | Luxury Brand LOBINNI Switzerland Men Watches seagull Automatic Mechanical Men's Clock Sapphire Stainless Steel relogio L6013M-9
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/QlhYsik









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Wow, Great Reviews! Nicolas
> 
> I am loving that Citizen, same with TinTin, and the Corgeut GMT but I still cannot relate to the Blowfish, no real concrete reason except to say that I don't like it. Anyway if we all liked the same things it would be a very boring place I guess.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jim, I'm fairly certain the Citizen is defective though  the watch can't hand-wind unlike advertised and even when gently shaken (not stirred) 100 times in my palm, it always stops after 5 minutes of wearing it.
The date also doesn't quick-set (but the weekday does), while seller says both should work properly.
That's a real pity as it has an awesome look...
I think I'll have to return it, seller accepts returns during 14 days.

Nicolas


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Thanks Jim, I'm fairly certain the Citizen is defective though  the watch can't hand-wind unlike advertised and even when gently shaken (not stirred) 100 times in my palm, it always stops after 5 minutes of wearing it.
> The date also doesn't quick-set (but the weekday does), while seller says both should work properly.
> That's a real pity as it has an awesome look...
> I think I'll have to return it, seller accepts returns during 14 days.
> ...


Sadly I find myself in agreement with you over the Citizen. What a pity, damn nice watch - if it worked properly! Servicing it could be a nightmare as you don't know who has had a go at it before and what potential damage it could have!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

vintorez said:


> Seems pretty pricey compared to the AliX ones (unless I'm looking in the wrong place?). The Guanqin is $62 by comparison and as a poor student my budget is tight.
> 
> Also considering this Parnis and Nesun but haven't seen much information on them:
> 
> ...


I believe the Parnis is using the Sea-Gull ST-2505, while the Guanqin and Ailang use the Shanghai Jing He JHS 70.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ibisuk said:


> Question for the movement savvy people.
> Miyota 9015 or a Seagull ST25? Any pros or cons? I read the praise of the Miyota 9015 and wonder how the Seagull compares? I'm thinking accuracy and rubustness.
> 
> I'm looking for a high beat dress watch 39 to 40mm and so far like this 40mm Lobinni. The description says Miyota but a review and Kobe Lee (seller) confirmed it to be the Seagull.
> ...


Despite the listings, neither of these watches use a Miyota movement. The first watch contains the 28,800 bph, Sea-Gull ST1812 (ETA 2892 clone), and the small seconds watch uses the 21,600 bph, Sea-Gull ST1731.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Despite the listings, neither of these watches use a Miyota movement. The first watch contains the 28,800 Sea-Gull ST18 (ETA 2892 clone), and the small seconds watch uses the 21,600 Sea-Gull ST1731.


I find it really annoying that they so often lie about the specs of the watches. You just can't rely on their informations!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I believe the Parnis is using the Sea-Gull ST-2505, while the Guanqin and Ailang use the Shanghai Jing He JHS 70.


I'm quite new to Chinese movements - how do these compare? I'm guessing the Sea-Gull is a step above? The Guanqin/Ailang also doesn't have a second hand (whereas the Parnis has two!) so accuracy is not so important on these, but it'll be nice to know the specs anyway. I know the ST movement also hacks so that's a bonus. Thanks for your help.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

AlexCristiano said:


> Sharing this alix purchase that is often on wrist, and that I always enjoy wearing. Pagani design. At the time, I tried to find the regular (non-chronograph) version, but was not available and I got his one, that ended up growing on me.


Love the shape! Got a link?


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

pedrorq said:


> Love the shape! Got a link?


Sure! The seller I've bought it from doesn't have it available now, but I've made a search for 'pagani design chronograph' and found it:

US $64.67 51%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN Stainless Steel Men Watches Luxury Brand Chronograph Sport Business Waterproof Quartz Wrist Watch Men Clock Male
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bQrNJN2g


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Despite the listings, neither of these watches use a Miyota movement. The first watch contains the 28,800 bph, Sea-Gull ST1812 (ETA 2892 clone), and the small seconds watch uses the 21,600 bph, Sea-Gull ST1731.


Thnaks for the clarity! Any thoughts on just how good the ST1812 is?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

This Parnis with a Ploprof scent is really a nice watch. 100m water resistant, what a pity the lume is so poor.










































I think the polished links don't match the case, so I brushed them and now I love the bracelet.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

double


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> This Parnis with a Ploprof scent is really a nice watch. 100m water resistant, what a pity the lume is so poor.
> View attachment 14191077
> 
> View attachment 14191081
> ...


Careful with that bourbon, it might be an open door to new watches  congrats on the Parnis!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Is that Parnis a homage of anything? I think I'd like it more if it didn't have a Rolex style bezel insert.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

My Cadisen with the Miyota 9015 arrived. Not only did I get what I ordered they also sent me an extra strap and a ladies watch.

So far pretty pleased.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you guys have a recommendation for a good seller of nato straps (preferably seatbelt natos)?

Or should I stick with cheapestnatos?

Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

vintorez said:


> I'm quite new to Chinese movements - how do these compare? I'm guessing the Sea-Gull is a step above? The Guanqin/Ailang also doesn't have a second hand (whereas the Parnis has two!) so accuracy is not so important on these, but it'll be nice to know the specs anyway. I know the ST movement also hacks so that's a bonus. Thanks for your help.


The Sea-Gull ST25 series is a step above the high volume ST16 and ST17 lines, but not as premium as the ST21 and ST18, 28,800 ETA clone calibers. The ST25 movement is considered to be sturdier and more reliable than the ST16 and ST17 variants.

There is very little documentation on the JHS 70 (AKA: JH2070), so it's hard to compare the specifications (24J?), but the Sea-Gull is a more expensive item. There's a pretty good chance the JHS 70 has 24 jewels as advertised, judging by the other calibers in the same family.

The comparable Sea-Gull is the ST2504 (33J). The ST2505 (38J) has a power reserve indicator, instead of the Day of the Week at 2.5H, and is more sought after. Power reserve is a more complex complication than a simple Day function.




















*
Shanghai Jing He JH2070*


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered a Speedmaster Schumacher homage. I'd had the black bezel version on my wishlist for two years but never bothered to buy it. I saw the silver version yesterday and ordered it today.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Rista said:


> Is that Parnis a homage of anything? I think I'd like it more if it didn't have a Rolex style bezel insert.


The bezel insert is from Milsub, the handset from Ploprof, the rest is reasonably original, but the result looks really good (IMHO)


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Poerger said:


> Do you guys have a recommendation for a good seller of nato straps (preferably seatbelt natos)?
> 
> Or should I stick with cheapestnatos?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Redmi Note 4X mit Tapatalk


I used to buy my Natos from cheapestnatos but found a seller on AE and am very satisfied with price AND amazing quality and very fast shipping.
JUELONG WatchStrap

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

oinofilo said:


> This Parnis with a Ploprof scent is really a nice watch. 100m water resistant, what a pity the lume is so poor.
> View attachment 14191077
> 
> View attachment 14191081
> ...


Looks amazing! Reminds me of the Vintage Omega 300!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*UPDATE:* *Mark & Jones HS-1051* - 40mm, Miyota 9015, sapphire, 3 ATM WR. *$100*



> *Saya Long* 2019-05-30 10:54
> 
> For one pieces order, yes we can do that, the price is $75usd +$25usd shipping cost to US by DHL.
> 
> ...


*Real World Pictures:*


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The Sea-Gull ST25 series is a step above the high volume ST16 and ST17 lines, but not as premium as the ST21 and ST18, 28,800 ETA clone calibers. The ST25 movement is considered to be sturdier and more reliable than the ST16 and ST17 variants.
> 
> There is very little documentation on the JHS 70 (AKA: JH2070), so it's hard to compare the specifications (24J?), but the Sea-Gull is a more expensive item. There's a pretty good chance the JHS 70 has 24 jewels as advertised, judging by the other calibers in the same family.
> 
> The comparable Sea-Gull is the ST2504 (33J). The ST2505 (38J) has a power reserve indicator, instead of the Day of the Week at 2.5H, and is more sought after. Power reserve is a more complex complication than a simple Day function.


Thank you very much for this information, it's greatly appreciated.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *UPDATE:* *Mark & Jones HS-1051* - 40mm, Miyota 9015, sapphire, 3 ATM WR. *$100*


are these also sold individually?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

andrea__81 said:


> are these also sold individually?


Yes. That was the whole point. Individually they are $75 plus shipping. Shipping to the US is $25 using DHL. Shipping to Italy is probably similar, but may be slightly different.

Send the seller a message if you're interested.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't think I had ever seen the Jaragar Monaco homage under $20:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/326...05-454f-889f-b91a9a211efd&transAbTest=ae803_4

There was a nato strap that looked great with it, if only I could find that again...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pedrorq said:


> I don't think I had ever seen the Jaragar Monaco homage under $20:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/326...05-454f-889f-b91a9a211efd&transAbTest=ae803_4
> 
> There was a nato strap that looked great with it, if only I could find that again...


Shipping fee isn't free, it's an additional $6.

Is this the nato your referring to?








https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/...ucts/single-layer-seat-belt-strap-gulf-racing

I just ordered one yesterday, as well as some of their new MN straps 

Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I had one of these, not exact Gulf colours but nice price.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Yes. That was the whole point. Individually they are $75 plus shipping. Shipping to the US is $25 using DHL. Shipping to Italy is probably similar, but may be slightly different.
> 
> Send the seller a message if you're interested.


Thank you. Sorry, I probably missed earlier posts and I am a bit lost at interpreting Alibaba pages.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

mougino said:


> Shipping fee isn't free, it's an additional $6.
> 
> Is this the nato your referring to?
> 
> ...


Nice one, could be that one indeed! That looks a bit more orange than red though?

And I totally missed the $6 shipping :/ Back to searching for a sub-$20 Jaragar Monaco...


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm new to AliExpress and have been pleasantly surprised with what is available. This arrived today. Smael 1802. Looks like the new model Rangeman. I own a Casio MudMaster and the strap on the Smael is more comfortable. I have oredered a good number of watches and will post these up when they arrive. Have a great weekend all.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *UPDATE:* *Mark & Jones HS-1051* - 40mm, Miyota 9015, sapphire, 3 ATM WR. *$100*
> 
> *Real World Pictures:*
> 
> ...


What market wants to see imaginary Paris-NYC connections on the dial?

I get that if you are everyday Chinese citizen, you may avoid domestically branded stuff. But there must be a decent sized market for a watch like this without the fake branding!

Burei and some other new or mushroom brands have dropped or mostly dropped the fake Swiss identity. I wonder how that is working for them?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> What market wants to see imaginary Paris-NYC connections on the dial?
> 
> I get that if you are everyday Chinese citizen, you may avoid domestically branded stuff. But there must be a decent sized market for a watch like this without the fake branding!
> 
> ...


A bit nitpicky. No "Swiss Made" or "Swiss Technology" type misleading text. While I doubt that Mark & Jones has offices or showrooms in both Paris and New York City, we're just assuming that's what those initials are implying.

I'd take your complaint a bit more seriously if I could find some mention that Bulova is owned by Citizen, and that many of its watches are produced in Asia, on the Bulova website.

How about this gem from the Timex website about the Timex Marlin Reissue? I guess I missed that the 1960's Marlins used Sea-Gull calibers? Or did Sea-Gull copy Timex's Armalloy movement design? Doesn't this make it sound like Timex reproduced their original movement, rather than using a Chinese mechanical caliber? Basically, Timex wouldn't be able to sell the nostalgia factor with a "now made in China" admission.

_"A reissue of our 1960's classic design with domed lens and its* original mechanical movement.*" 
_​
How about Caravelle's About Us? Any mention of their watches being produced in Hong Kong? At least the dropped the "Caravelle New York" branding.

_"*An authentic American brand *since 1962, Caravelle offers quality watches inspired by vintage roots that stand the test of time. Everyday basics with classic designs, Caravelle encompasses style and sophistication. The collection features relevant timepieces combining past and modern influences and delivers value with superior quality. To wear with style, to wear for life. "

_​Even Seiko can be somewhat deceptive about Japan Made, or J vs K models.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
I was looking for a railroad track and roman figures, i found only a few. Any ideas of brands or sellers with this kind of dial ? 
I'm expecting this one https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/2017...576.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7ce66c37ekUPsS
Have you ever tried the Lige brand ? I'm wondering which movement is inside , they say it is imported.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Those Mark and Jones watches actually look pretty good. The only issue is that I've bought too many watches this year and need to convince myself I really need this one too.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

tiching99 said:


> Do give us a mini review when it arrives!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


received my bronze 39mm steeldive. it's available on Ali, but i bought from bjbjcs on ebay.

it was the best packaged china shipment i ever received. the box was covered by a plastic security wrap from the seller, and seller actually put "mechanical watch" and "39mm CuSn8 bronze with logo dial" on the customs declaration, not " $2 bracelet" or something. inside was a another plastic wrap with a security strap holding it together, and inside that was a pelican box like you get from San Martin, which had the wrapped watch with an orange silicon isofrane style strap, changing tools, and an extra strap black rubber strap.

the watch itself seems to be San Martin quality level, flawless dial and perfect fit and finish. nice logo on the case back too. sorry, no pictures yet.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> received my bronze 39mm steeldive. it's available on Ali, but i bought from bjbjcs on ebay.
> 
> it was the best packaged china shipment i ever received. the box was covered by a plastic security wrap from the seller, and seller actually put "mechanical watch" and "39mm CuSn8 bronze with logo dial" on the customs declaration, not " $2 bracelet" or something. inside was a another plastic wrap with a security strap holding it together, and inside that was a pelican box like you get from San Martin, which had the wrapped watch with an orange silicon isofrane style strap, changing tools, and an extra strap black rubber strap.
> 
> the watch itself seems to be San Martin quality level, flawless dial and perfect fit and finish. nice logo on the case back too. sorry, no pictures yet.


Thanks, BalooSD, for the initial impressions. Very interested in hearing more once you've had a chance to put it through its paces!

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> A bit nitpicky. No "Swiss Made" or "Swiss Technology" type misleading text. While I doubt that Mark and Jones has offices or showrooms in both Paris and New York City, we're just assuming that's what those initials are implying.
> 
> I'd take your complaint a bit more seriously if I could find some mention that Bulova is owned by Citizen, and that many of it's watches are produced in Asia, on the Bulova website.
> 
> ...


Hey, I'm not sure what point you are trying to make with the laundry list of potentially specious marketing claims. It has no bearing on whether I am serious when I say that I would not buy a watch with fake provenance on the dial, whether it is a false claim of a Swiss made movement or offices in NYC and London. Incidentally, I wouldn't buy Hamilton due to their "American Spirit" schtick, either, BTW (corporate HQ is in Switzerland).

A clearly false statement on the Mark and Jones dial is not quite the same as Caravelle's claim that they are an "authentic American brand," as their parent company's (Bulova) corporate HQ is in NYC. And if you really want to take issue with the fact that Bulova is owned by Citizen, then you may want to start a campaign to scrub any association between Frederique Constant (also owned by Citizen) and Switzerland, despite having its corporate HQ in Geneva.

And regarding Seiko's "Made in Japan" designation, the legal definition was well known way before the gnashing of teeth in that 2014 WUS post that you linked, just as it is well known that a "Swiss Made" Tag Heuer may have a lot of Chinese parts.

I agree that using phrases like "Japan Made" does conjure a Japanese craftsman sitting in a workshop in a remote village in Niigata intensely assembling a movement for a case manufactured by the Japan Steel Works in Hokkaido. But your apparent concern that Bulova, Caravelle and Seiko (and others?) doesn't shout to the world that they use Asian parts and manufacturing facilities just seems, a bit, well, nit-picky.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> What market wants to see imaginary Paris-NYC connections on the dial?
> 
> I get that if you are everyday Chinese citizen, you may avoid domestically branded stuff. But there must be a decent sized market for a watch like this without the fake branding!
> 
> ...


Eh, it's a fashion-oriented cheap watch, I wouldn't overthink this. DW is named after an imaginary English guy by a Swedish guy having watches made in China. Is this in any way worse? Paris and NYC may be two cities that the factory owner likes FWIW.
It doesn't claim to be swiss made, it does not have fake functions painted on the dial. To me, it's OK.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

It happens a lot, the companies making so-called Breitling or Nomos used the names of bankrupt companies, along with many other 'brands' doing the same thing, and still happening in more recent times, e.g. Alsta. Then there's that company spewing out brands like Junkers, Zeppelin, Messerschmidt etc. with no actual connection.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

My Cadisen C8097 arrived couple of days ago. I had already decided I could live with the diamond but after unboxing the watch it took me quite a while to even notice it. Much less offensive than it looks in pictures and I'm actually kinda liking it now. Love how thin the watch is, how nicely it sits on the wrist and timekeeping is superb as usual with Miyota 9015. The strap seemed pretty stiff out of the box but it's already noticeably softer. I wish the additional strap the seller sent was in different color but hey, it was free! The slightly curved sapphire is pretty reflective and would probably be an issue on a black dial but it looks good on white. All in all, pretty happy with it. It's insane how much of a watch you can get for $100 these days. It was not that long ago that I thought a Seiko with non hand winding and non hacking movement with mineral glass and worse build quality was insane value for similar price.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Try a diamond, you'll soon need more


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

andrea__81 said:


> Eh, it's a fashion-oriented cheap watch, I wouldn't overthink this. DW is named after an imaginary English guy by a Swedish guy having watches made in China. Is this in any way worse? Paris and NYC may be two cities that the factory owner likes FWIW.
> It doesn't claim to be swiss made, it does not have fake functions painted on the dial. To me, it's OK.


Welp, clearly I'm in the minority here. No judgment - each to their own - enjoy 'em!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Watchinski said:


> I used to buy my Natos from cheapestnatos but found a seller on AE and am very satisfied with price AND amazing quality and very fast shipping.
> JUELONG WatchStrap
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


I like cheapest natos, for the price cant beat them.

I just received 3 straps from this seller

€ 9,96 | 20mm NATO Army Sports Nylon Fabric Belt Accessories Belt Buckle Bands 007 James Bond Black 22mm Seatbelt Watch Strap
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/T1Crfau

Ver good quality. I am pretty sure they are oem manifacturer for some of the higher end nato strap sellers and micro brands. They accidently sent me a branded strap from a reputable microbrand and they admitted it was accidently shipped incorrect...they promptly sent me an unbranded version...

I am going to order some of thwir parachute straps and regular natos too.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> I like cheapest natos, for the price cant beat them.
> 
> I just received 3 straps from this seller
> 
> ...


Actually I think it is the same store you mention! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Just spotted this on Ali. I really like it







Kind of vintage seiko styling. Not sure about quality and can only find one seller on ali with no reviews.
I've been drinking a lot today so i'll wait until the morning before pulling the trigger on this one


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Reminds me of a Sinn, Fortis or Porsche Design.

Specs don't look too amazing. Alloy, mineral crystal and the endlink design means you're stuck with bracelet.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> I like cheapest natos, for the price cant beat them.
> 
> I just received 3 straps from this seller
> 
> ...


Can you please post the full link to the seller? That link somehow isn't working on my browser.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody familiar with these? The description says the case and bracelet are alloy; the write-up says they're stainless steel. They LOOK to me like SS.

If they indeed are, and the chrono functions work, these seem like a bit of a steal at $4.98.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bWaoDJaY


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody familiar with these? The description says the case and bracelet are alloy; the write-up says they're stainless steel. They LOOK to me like SS.
> 
> If they indeed are, and the chrono functions work, these seem like a bit of a steal at $4.98.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bWaoDJaY


Funny how the hands of the sub dials are identically positioned in both photos. I wouldn't bet on the chrono features working.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ibisuk said:


> Funny how the hands of the sub dials are identically positioned in both photos. I wouldn't bet on the chrono features working.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


I always look to see if the subdials are positioned the same. Often a give away. However, sometimes the whole watch face is just photoshopped onto different coloured cases.


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

I've been wasting time on AliX and found some things that seems interesting.

~$30, stainless steel, though quartz, hardlex and whooping 45.62mm









This one is a step away from the usual placement of complications. ~$60, some automatic movement and sapphire. Also, available with blue dial but unfortunately in rose gold casing only. 









Full day isn't seen often. And that's basically it about this watch... Steel, sapphire and some stupid text are in place for ~$80









Now, this one's interesting. Similar one was mentioned here before but this one seems to be a different model. Claims are high for $100: Miyota, domed sapphire and 10mm thick. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> Can you please post the full link to the seller? That link somehow isn't working on my browser.


JUELONG WatchStrap Store
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/0ZIY6BO

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

MAYGOOD said:


> Just spotted this on Ali. I really like it
> View attachment 14197127
> 
> Kind of vintage seiko styling. Not sure about quality and can only find one seller on ali with no reviews.
> I've been drinking a lot today so i'll wait until the morning before pulling the trigger on this one


Hmm, Looks good, by the dial layout and knowing that Nakzen do use Seiko movements in some of their Quartz watches, this could have one of the VD7* series movements possibly the VD74 at a guess, but if so and priced right, could be a great watch I would think!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ibisuk said:


> Funny how the hands of the sub dials are identically positioned in both photos. I wouldn't bet on the chrono features working.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Or, if the Chrono does work the gamble is which dies first, the battery or the movement! My money is on the movement going first!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> Reminds me of a Sinn, Fortis or Porsche Design.
> 
> Specs don't look too amazing. Alloy, mineral crystal and the endlink design means you're stuck with bracelet.


This listing seems to be partially incorrect. The case back says "ALL STAINLESS STEEL" and "10 ATM WATER RESISTANT". There seems to be a trend on AliExpress for sellers to understate their specifications, possibly so no one can complain about not getting the watch as described.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

danilapanfilov said:


> I've been wasting time on AliX and found some things that seems interesting.
> 
> ~$30, stainless steel, though quartz, hardlex and whooping 45.62mm
> 
> ...


One of several homages of the Tissot T-Trend Couturier. Dixmont and Nanning both produce "2822" Large Day variants, but this probably contains the equivalent Beijing Watch Factory SB11 caliber.


----------



## IanR846 (Apr 26, 2013)

SMAEL no. 1617.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

This Parnis hommage of the Radiomir Chronograph has a VK64 mechaquartz. Only issue it has retained the azured seconds hands, central chronographic and small continue, of the white dial variant that are difficult to read on the black dial.


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

danilapanfilov said:


> Full day isn't seen often. And that's basically it about this watch... Steel, sapphire and some stupid text are in place for ~$80


I'd love a link to that one. I've searched, but alas haven't found.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

ibisuk said:


> I'd love a link to that one. I've searched, but alas haven't found.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Here's Carnival
http://s.aliexpress.com/UraeuAfI

And here's with different branding 
http://s.aliexpress.com/emEVraMF

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## obanks018 (Jun 3, 2019)

Has anyone had any experience with the Carnival C8019? It's hard to find Classique homages like this


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

danilapanfilov said:


> Here's Carnival
> Carnival top quality brand automatic mechanical watch male military waterproof full steel mens luxury genuine leather watches-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> And here's with different branding
> ...


There were more a year or two ago including the _*Guanqin GJ16027*_ and this pair: _*Ruimas RS6085G *(quartz), *Ruimas RS6081G* (auto)
_


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's a Starking I hadn't noticed before:
*
Starking AM0161* - Lume dots on dial, no lume on hands - integrated bracelet


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Anyone got a clue what kind of movement is being used in those cheap watches that look like they have a chronograph but is actually have date function in them?
Like this one:







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/men...491.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.53692e0e0HrMjp

I have a couple of watches with this movement and some seem to be slightly different. I am just looking for some more information on them. From the back it looks like a tongji movement, but I cannot find any information about a tongji movement with subdials. Does the movement have a name? It probably is manufactered by multiple factories because there are some differences? On none of them was an engraved image below the balance wheel, or any visual engravings on other places...


----------



## Sir Fartalot (Jun 4, 2019)

Hi, may I know the brand of your last pic's watch please?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Veda88 said:


> Anyone got a clue what kind of movement is being used in those cheap watches that look like they have a chronograph but is actually have date function in them?
> Like this one:
> View attachment 14203041
> 
> ...


I have one in a Kronen & Sohne watch, which they claim is an in-house caliber, but I've read is really a tongji-derived movement made by Liaoning Peacock. Fully hand wound it's lucky to last 30 hours. I suspect several factories produce them, but PTS doesn't see much profit in offering them for sale.

FYI - Jaragar is owned by Forsining, which also owns Winner. They are headquartered in Guangzhou, so there's a good chance your movement may be a Mingzu, which is just a nickname for Dixmont (Guangzhou Five Goat Watch Factory) made movements that don't get Dixmont branding.


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I have one in a Kronen & Sohne watch, which they claim is an in-house caliber, but I've read is really a tongji-derived movement made by Liaoning Peacock. Fully hand wound it's lucky to last 30 hours. I suspect several factories produce them, but PTS doesn't see much profit in offering them for sale.
> 
> FYI - Jaragar is owned by Forsining, which also owns Winner. They are headquartered in Guangzhou, so there's a good chance your movement may be a Mingzu, which is just a nickname for Dixmont (Guangzhou Five Goat Watch Factory) made movements that don't get Dixmont branding.


At first I was searching to buy just the movement, it can't be expensive as I found a $18 watch with the movement. But I am unable to find one. Then I was thinking of just buying a cheap watch to swap movements. But If I do that, for $22 I have a new watch which I am trying to repair... Then I can better just buy the new watch. I am missing out on the hobby project if I do that though.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9153M review


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone here have a watch from *Steeldive*? How is the quality on them?

This one really has my attention:



















Link: SD1979 42mm Blue dial sapphire glasses ceramic bezel waterproof 200m automatic mens dive watch-in Sports Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

The movement mentioned is a Seiko NH35 and has Sapphire crystal. Dial size is 42.5mm with 22mm lug width, I love that.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone here have a watch from *Steeldive*? How is the quality on them?
> 
> This one really has my attention:
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure I remember someone buying this and reporting about it earlier in this thread. Don't remember whom, though. If no one steps forward, I'd dig into the last few months of this thread to find it, maybe searching for "Squale" to get you started, as the dial homages a Squale, and that was part of the early discussion on this watch (before anyone bought it).

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember someone buying this and reporting about it earlier in this thread. Don't remember whom, though. If no one steps forward, I'd dig into the last few months of this thread to find it, maybe searching for "Squale" to get you started, as the dial homages a Squale, and that was part of the early discussion on this watch (before anyone bought it).
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


I think I saw something about this watch on the "I really liked THAT so I bought THIS" thread.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone here have a watch from *Steeldive*? How is the quality on them?
> 
> This one really has my attention:
> 
> ...


Here are some comments about the watch: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...-bsht-part-32-a-4904549-275.html#post48619277


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49033049


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

For past 2 days. Personally I prefer power reserve indicator on date/month unless it is something unique.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone here have a watch from *Steeldive*? How is the quality on them?
> 
> This one really has my attention:
> 
> ...


Pretty good quality. Solid bezel action. Very nice rubber strap.

It wears a bit big at 50mm lug to lug but still OK.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Pretty good quality. Solid bezel action. Very nice rubber strap.
> 
> It wears a bit big at 50mm lug to lug but still OK.
> 
> ...


Thank-you for sharing your impressions on the watch. I was thinking, it doesn't look like the blue dial one has that sun-burst effect like the Squale has does it? From the photographs it appears the dial texture is matt finished.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyone has this one?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bcKuRP2Y

Looks nice, seller says it is a sterile corgeut, but the comments are not great.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> Thank-you for sharing your impressions on the watch. I was thinking, it doesn't look like the blue dial one has that sun-burst effect like the Squale has does it? From the photographs it appears the dial texture is matt finished.


For the squale you have two versions. One is high polished steel with sunburst dial you mention and the other is the super matte blasted case with matte dial.

The STEELDIVE is more of a homage to the last one.

Some differences in design:

The lugs on the Squale curve down more resulting in a smaller more comfortable wear at about 48mm lug to lug.

The STEELDIVE have 22mm lugs vs 20mm for the Squale.

The hands on the STEELDIVE look a bit undersized. I will replace them with a beefier set myself.

Sapphire crystal but no AR coating.

Other then that its a great watch for the money.

Some internet pictures from the Squale for reference. Here you can clearly see how nice the lugs curve down.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Quint1980 said:


> For the squale you have two versions. One is high polished steel with sunburst dial you mention and the other is the super matte blasted case with matte dial.
> 
> The STEELDIVE is more of a homage to the last one.
> 
> ...


I've been told that no real WIS would ever accept a watch, with a brand name engraved on the side of the case! LOL


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Quint1980 said:


> Here you can clearly see how nice the lugs curve down.


Could you post a picture of yours at the same sort of angle so we can compare? I've always found the 1521's case shape to be particularly sexy.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

TheFinalHour said:


> Could you post a picture of yours at the same sort of angle so we can compare? I've always found the 1521's case shape to be particularly sexy.


see below









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received 3 straps ordered from www.cheapestnatostraps.com : 1 rallye nato for my Jaragar Le Mans, and I was curious about their new MNs so I ordered 2 in 22 mm for my incoming 1963 Panda.









The website has chosen the good name all right  they _are_ the cheapest straps I've ever dealt with...

The hardware of the rallye nato is very thin, and I have doubts it's even steel... (aluminum or alloy?)

The MNs are either laughable (if you're in a good mood) or a total rip-off (if you're not).

At first I thought they came incomplete: 2-piece hardware Vs. the 3-piece from AliX, and they do not close. But then I looked at the pictures on their website and no, they *are* supposed to be this archaic 









They are so impractical I spent 5 good minutes managing to finally close one on the wrist. You simply cannot do it with one hand/in a single movement, you have to do real gymnastic to maintain one extremity on the wrist while extending the other to close it. And then you have this big piece of strap that's hanging, you have to hide it under either way of the 'useful' parts of the strap, that doubles the thickness, it goes out when you move the wrist  god awful!









The AliExpress MNs are 10x more practical and 10x more comfortable. For the exact same price. I ordered 2 AliX replacement straps and as soon as they arrive the cheapest-nato-craps are in the bin!

Nicolas


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I received 3 straps ordered from www.cheapestnatostraps.com : 1 rallye nato for my Jaragar Le Mans, and I was curious about their new MNs so I ordered 2 in 22 mm for my incoming 1963 Panda.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. Sorry to hear you wasted your money on those straps... I was curious about their MN straps but I guess I will pass now.

I got a few straps from cheapest nato and they where pretty good for the price. I didnt like their cheapest nato that much but it was still allright.

If you are looking for premium straps this is probably not the best place.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I've been told that no real WIS would ever accept a watch, with a brand name engraved on the side of the case! LOL
> 
> View attachment 14211791


I guess there are some exceptions. 

However I do think the squale would look better without it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with this "44mm Parnis hollow 6497"? I'm on the hunt for a skeleton and these are around $85, but with no reviews and not much information available. It's probably too big for me but I like that it's completely sterile and the hands are legible. I've seen these movements and different 44mm cases sold separately so I assume there are different combinations that could be cobbled together.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

Does anyone know what movement this has and if these are any good in general? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BLI...pphire-Glass-41mm-Time-Watch/33029661047.html

There are a few on Ali - that seems to be the cheapest - and it seems it'd either come with no logo or the Bliger logo as it's from their official store.

I've contacted them and they confirm it has hacking.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

dw1987uk said:


> Does anyone know what movement this has and if these are any good in general? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/BLI...pphire-Glass-41mm-Time-Watch/33029661047.html
> 
> There are a few on Ali - that seems to be the cheapest - and it seems it'd either come with no logo or the Bliger logo as it's from their official store.
> 
> ...


Given the Money and that they confirm it has hacking, I would guess rather than know it was an NH35a more in hope 

Try asking the Question, does it have an NH35? If you don't get a straight answer I would run like hell!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Dupe


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Given the Money and that they confirm it has hacking, I would guess rather than know it was an NH35a more in hope
> 
> Try asking the Question, does it have an NH35? If you don't get a straight answer I would run like hell!
> 
> ...


It's not an NH35, don't take your dreams for reality  it's your usual Guangzhou Dixmont.DG2813.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Given the Money and that they confirm it has hacking, I would guess rather than know it was an NH35a more in hope
> 
> Try asking the Question, does it have an NH35? If you don't get a straight answer I would run like hell!
> 
> ...


The date "10" doesn't look like that of NH35 (compare especially "1") so I doubt it's that movement unless they have changed the date wheel.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I couldn't resist trying this for the price.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> It's not an NH35, don't take your dreams for reality  it's your usual Guangzhou Dixmont.DG2813.


Thanks, I've asked so will see what they say. Also contacted a few others selling the same watch.

I really like it, but the one thing that puts me off is the 10 o'clock crown is just for decoration (it explicitly says this on one listing but not on the others).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A few new cheapos on the way (all sub-20)


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

dw1987uk said:


> Thanks, I've asked so will see what they say. Also contacted a few others selling the same watch.
> 
> I really like it, but the one thing that puts me off is the 10 o'clock crown is just for decoration (it explicitly says this on one listing but not on the others).


Well, it's a copy of the new Seamaster, so that's why the crown at 10. Be glad it's only for decoration otherwise it would be one more possibility to leak. Or do you need a HEV? ;-)

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

Out of boredom I ordered a $16 CAD Chenxi. It is what it is, but I'm pretty impressed with the brand(I bought a different watch from the same manufacturer a few months ago) The strap is a little light, but it has a better quality than other sub $20 watches. Surprising amount of lume (too bad it doesn't last too long  )


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fatbeagle said:


> Surprising amount of lume (too bad it doesn't last too long  )


That is *exactly* what I was telling myself yesterday about my $450 Hamilton Khaki field, so.. you know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Seriously though, I think that's the Hamilton has the quickest disappearing lume I've ever seen, the time to tuck yourself in the sheets and *poof* it's gone lol.

Nicolas


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> It's not an NH35, don't take your dreams for reality  it's your usual Guangzhou Dixmont.DG2813.


OK, so that makes it a totally different proposition.

HoustonReal as the Oracle on these type of movements did a very comprehensive write up on this movement here

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/dg2813-4790147-2.html

My revised conclusion is that the price for even the cheapest version would be at the upper limit of what I would pay for this watch, but right now I would not buy one because I have enough in that style, YMMV!

But interesting 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> OK, so that makes it a totally different proposition.
> 
> HoustonReal as the Oracle on these type of movements did a very comprehensive write up on this movement here
> 
> ...


Thanks for that link. One of the sellers got back to me and confirmed it's a DG2813.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

mougino said:


> A few new cheapos on the way (all sub-20)


Where did you find the Jaragar/Monaco/LeMans/lookalike sub-20?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

Do you know the movement used in this watch please ? 
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.68.4e273f8cxyQUiW

I'm trying to find roman figures possibilities, something looking like this for example : 
https://www.amazon.com/Raymond-5466...ess-White-Dial/dp/B008B2YLC2/ref=cts_wa_3_vtp

or maybe easier (?) these (with or without the eyes) : https://www.amazon.com/Frederique-C...3RZM30NH6CP&psc=1&refRID=Y7NWXNBDH3RZM30NH6CP

https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Capit...way&sprefix=orient,aps,486&sr=8-2-spons&psc=1

https://www.amazon.com/ORIENT-Class...1598&s=gateway&sprefix=orient,aps,486&sr=8-49

Which shop / brand would you recommend ?

Thanks


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello
> 
> Do you know the movement used in this watch please ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.68.4e273f8cxyQUiW
> ...


Image search is your friend.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pedrorq said:


> Where did you find the Jaragar/Monaco/LeMans/lookalike sub-20?


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cS9MqEjW + coupons, just €20 before shipping


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello
> 
> Do you know the movement used in this watch please ?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...l?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.68.4e273f8cxyQUiW
> ...


What's your budget? And do you want the Roman numerals to be printed or is applied ok too? This Nakzen has great specs - Miyota 9015 and sapphire: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...lgo_pvid=e22a45c7-d918-42ce-8243-fcba307d61ab Here's a review by Relative Time:


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

any help finding a dress watch for Cheap.

nothing over 41mm and nothing smaller than 38mm with 20mm lugs.

white dial

classic dress style watch, dauphine hands, stick indexes (applied) date or no date. 

I'd LOVE a domed crystal but it's not 100% necessary.

I've looked at the Starkings, and the Cadicen with the diamond is pretty much perfect except for the price (yeah, I realize it has the 9XXX movement in it) is a bit much...I'd like to keep it under $100. the diamond isn't my style either, but I could probably get over it.

I've also looked at the 12,6, debert watch on manbuworld for $60 which is tempting, but just wondering if I'm missing anything.

I'd prefer Automatic or hand winding, but if the seconds hand was gone or a sub-second I could live with quartz.

any help?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pedrorq said:


> Where did you find the Jaragar/Monaco/LeMans/lookalike sub-20?


The lack of a logo, and the heavily Photoshopped picture, makes me wonder if you'll be getting a replica, and not a sterile homage?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> any help finding a dress watch for Cheap.
> 
> nothing over 41mm and nothing smaller than 38mm with 20mm lugs.
> 
> ...


I'd definitely recommend this.
£38.39 44%OFF | STARKING Original Brand Watch Men Automatic Self-wind Stainless Steel 5atm Waterproof Business Men Wrist Watch Timepieces AM0184
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cTF7CbWC









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The lack of a logo, and the heavily Photoshopped picture, makes me wonder if you'll be getting a replica, and not a sterile homage?
> 
> View attachment 14219977



It looks a lot like the Kimsdun, I was really hoping they made a sterile batch.
I have messaged the seller to be sure.

PS: your photoshop skills are way better than mine, I'm incapable to tell it's been ps'ed let aside 'heavily' ps'ed...


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> any help finding a dress watch for Cheap.
> 
> nothing over 41mm and nothing smaller than 38mm with 20mm lugs.
> 
> ...


Cadisen C1032 would be my recommendation (I have both black and silver dial versions). It has Seiko NH36 and sapphire although the dial isn't white but light silver with sunburst effect:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...lgo_pvid=9f220c77-045a-4753-aea9-74d3b212492e

This Binger is has Seiko NH35 and the crystal is domed (not sure about the material) and there are applied indexes but only at 3, 6, 9, 12 - the others are printed:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...6.0&pvid=8c3f4bb3-fba5-4776-8f8b-7e3ddfd9cb45


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> any help finding a dress watch for Cheap.
> 
> nothing over 41mm and nothing smaller than 38mm with 20mm lugs.
> 
> ...


Binger (Junghans Meister homage) w/Seiko NH35A










Another Seiko powered (NH36A) Binger (silver dial). I have this watch in a different brand (Burei).










I've seen this as a Guanqin as well. The Binger has a Sea-Gull TY2806/ST1612.










*Guanqin GJ16032* Miyota 8215










_*Guanqin GJ16058*_ (DG2803)









Aesop 9033G - sapphire, feuille (leaf) hands










*Carnival C-8612G* Beijing SB11









*Carnival C-8646G *(Tissot Visodate homage)















*Sangdo *Aqua Terra homage


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> any help finding a dress watch for Cheap.
> 
> nothing over 41mm and nothing smaller than 38mm with 20mm lugs.
> 
> ...


Not aliX, but have a look at the different versions of the orient Bambino. Could fit the bill quite well

Brought to you by Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Not aliX, but have a look at the different versions of the orient Bambino. Could fit the bill quite well
> 
> Brought to you by Tapatalk


That was my first thought as well but OP mentioned specifically sub $100 which AFAIK is not the case for the Bambino.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

The dials in these would be more silver than pure white, but I have both and they are both good watches. The Cadisen is the better spec'd of the two.

Don't spend more than $50 for the Pagani Design.

Cadisen 1033










Pagani Design










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Binger (Junghans Meister homage) w/Seiko NH35A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for the Burei? did a quick search and didn't find it.

but thanks for all the suggestions... I REALLY dislike Silver dials, so the Roman numeral Cadisen is out for sure.

I've looked at the Bingers and the Starkings and while I like them, there is just something I don't like about them. the binger is close, but it's missing the applied indecies and the 8mm thickness they quote is total BS...lol while I love the dome, it's pretty damn high on that.

Guanquin is a no go, I don't like that day.date placement.

I keep forgetting about the Carnivals. I like their Nomos homage, but feel it's not dressy enough. the first one posted above is almost too simple for me, but checks all my boxes I think. the second one looks like a vissodate homage, which I have seen but completely slipped my mind.

I did come across this Nesun on Gearbest.
https://us.gearbest.com/mechanical-watches/pp_009104683755.html?wid=1433363#goodsDetail

any thoughts on that? and gearbest in general. or maybe another brand that uses the same styling. looks like a lot of those Nomos Lambda homages but with the different (and IMO, nicer looking) dial.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Not aliX, but have a look at the different versions of the orient Bambino. Could fit the bill quite well
> 
> Brought to you by Tapatalk


the bambino is great, but the 21mm lug width killed it for me (I had a gen 2 v2 for a few months)


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Nesun looks good. The movement might be a question mark although the Nomos Lambda homages using probably the same movement have got some positive reviews. Generally Seiko and Miyota movements are more reliable than those Chinese ones. I've bought a couple of watches from Gearbest and I've been very happy with their service and they have some good offers too. So basically just buy where you can get the best price.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Another day, another new arrival. The Nesun N9606. Again just some quick pictures, for now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





turdbogls said:


> Do you have a link for the Burei? did a quick search and didn't find it.
> 
> but thanks for all the suggestions... I REALLY dislike Silver dials, so the Roman numeral Cadisen is out for sure.
> 
> ...


I have the Nesun. I've added a quote of the pictures etc I posted here previously.
I also have a couple of the Guanqin Nomos Lambda homages too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> Do you have a link for the Burei? did a quick search and didn't find it.
> 
> but thanks for all the suggestions... I REALLY dislike Silver dials, so the Roman numeral Cadisen is out for sure.
> 
> ...


Feice makes an almost identical model, utilizing the same Hangzhou 2BA0 movement found in the Nomos Lambda homages. To my eyes, it looks like a Junghans Meister Agenda homage, sans day window. The Binger is a cleaner design, with a less complicated, but slightly more robust movement.





















The Burei is the SM-15013. I bought mine off Amazon. This one has more of a silver dial, not true white.


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)

My desk clock ($11)..


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The lack of a logo, and the heavily Photoshopped picture, makes me wonder if you'll be getting a replica, and not a sterile homage?
> 
> View attachment 14219977


You were absolutely right  when contacted the seller sent me tag pictures. I asked them to cancel shipment immediately, as I can't open dispute before 10 days of shipment. I think I'll revert back to the Paulareis, at least they have multiple user pics showing the Paulareis branding.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

mougino said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cS9MqEjW + coupons, just €20 before shipping


Thanks! Any specific coupons or something you had yourself?



HoustonReal said:


> The lack of a logo, and the heavily Photoshopped picture, makes me wonder if you'll be getting a replica, and not a sterile homage?


Noob question but... what exactly is the difference?

The Jaragar was a homage, right?


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

andrea__81 said:


> Just bought a 22mm dark-blue-with-red-stripe one for my SKX009. I can live with a fake branding on the back of my wrist. Will report.


I received my MN style strap from the "pebbles" listing (some days ago actually) and can confirm it does not have counterfeit logos, so the pebbles are likely only hiding the hook shape. Strap itself looks good, I think it should be a nice pairing with the 009.









Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pedrorq said:


> Thanks! Any specific coupons or something you had yourself?
> 
> Noob question but... what exactly is the difference?
> 
> The Jaragar was a homage, right?


If a watch bears a close resemblance to an iconic watch model, but has different branding, most members here call it a _*homage*_. They are generally legal to buy and import. A watch that uses Rolex, Omega, Patek Phillipe, etc. branding, and pretends to be a real item sold by a famous brand, is called a *replica* or a *fake* (example: Fake Rolex). Fakes and Replicas violate intellectual property laws, and are illegal to import or own. If US Customs discovers them, they get destroyed, although there is usually no penalty to the buyer, unless he imports large quantities of fakes.

A few watch companies have patented or trademarked certain elements of their designs, like Panerai's crown guard, or Audemar Piguet's eight-sided bezel. AP successfully sued a producer of a Royal Oak homage, and bankrupted the company (Swiss Legend). The watch in question wasn't a close copy, but used an eight-sided bezel. The company has also sued Tommy Helfiger, Movado and Michael Kors.

This is why some of the Chinese brands have started hiding their item pictures behind fake listings.

Rolex has probably lost the right to sue over Submariner and Datejust homages, since it let so many knockoffs of these models slide in the past. In general, if a company doesn't vigorously defend their IP rights, they eventually lose the ability to sue. This is similar to the legal principle that allows squatter's rights, adverse possession and right of ways. If you let someone use your property long enough, without defending your rights, you eventually lose control of that property, whether it's real estate or a trademark.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

pedrorq said:


> Thanks! Any specific coupons or something you had yourself?
> 
> Noob question but... what exactly is the difference?
> 
> The Jaragar was a homage, right?


Homage is a watch that looks more or less like the original watch but has different branding or no branding at all (=sterile). Then there are blatant fake watches and depending on your country it might even be illegal to import them. Most people here are ok with homages but don't want to own or wear a fake watch so if someone orders a watch without a logo and gets a fake instead it's practically useless and unwearable.

Edit: HoustonReal explains it more elaborately; didn't notice the comment when writing mine.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the Nesun. I've added a quote of the pictures etc I posted here previously.
> I also have a couple of the Guanqin Nomos Lambda homages too.


excellent. Thanks! How has the watch held up? want to sell? 



HoustonReal said:


> Feice makes an almost identical model, utilizing the same Hangzhou 2BA0 movement found in the Nomos Lambda homages. To my eyes, it looks like a Junghans Meister Agenda homage, sans day window. The Binger is a cleaner design, with a less complicated, but slightly more robust movement.


Thanks again! the Feice is like $250 so I'll just stick with the Nesun. wasn't the original style I was looking for, but I love the power reserve complication and it just nails the design in every other aspect from what I can see.


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Anyone else turned off by the name Feice?
Or is it just me?

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> excellent. Thanks! How has the watch held up? want to sell?
> 
> Thanks again! the Feice is like $250 so I'll just stick with the Nesun. wasn't the original style I was looking for, but I love the power reserve complication and it just nails the design in every other aspect from what I can see.


It's held up really well. I've still got it on the original strap too... Which isn't the case for most of my AliExpress watches. It's really comfortable, keeps good time and looks great. The only thing I don't really like is the font used on the date.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ibisuk said:


> Anyone else turned off by the name Feice?
> Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Yeah, it makes me think of feces 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> It's held up really well. I've still got it on the original strap too... Which isn't the case for most of my AliExpress watches. It's really comfortable, keeps good time and looks great. The only thing I don't really like is the font used on the date.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


haha, that's saying a lot. Thanks for you feedback! I'd love any and all pics you could send me. (you can DM me) I'll be listing my Seiko this week hopefully, so once that sells I'll probably pull the trigger on it.



ibisuk said:


> Anyone else turned off by the name Feice?
> Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


not really. I'm not pronouncing the last "e" though...Feec-e doesn't sound great, but if you pronounce it "FIce" or "F -ee-s" it doesn't sound too bad IMO.

I'm more worried about their overcharging for their products. can't see how this model is any different or better than the Nesun, yet they are charging nearly 3X as much, and this isn't the only watch I've seen that on.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

ibisuk said:


> Anyone else turned off by the name Feice?
> Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


It could be seen as an expression of self-irony (although probably unintentional) but wouldn't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

andrea__81 said:


> I received my MN style strap from the "pebbles" listing (some days ago actually) and can confirm it does not have counterfeit logos, so the pebbles are likely only hiding the hook shape. Strap itself looks good, I think it should be a nice pairing with the 009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you mind re-sharing the link or posting the seller again? I'm sorry, but struggling with searching the thread via Tapatalk app this morning.

Your strap looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

As I am looking for something similar, your post prompted a nosey on Ali, I came up with the following:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...lgo_pvid=24f7b141-0a93-4a52-8591-a6d2ffe59ac6

And

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/new...lgo_pvid=2b794801-51dc-4580-b4c0-92e55d7ab592

Good prices, unsure of the quality, but I've ordered a couple to find out.....

Cheers,

Alan

Edit,: Here is a link to a "pebbles" vendor:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...3.0&pvid=e0e46039-e0ed-4bee-ae7c-21d71f3adb6d


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

andrea__81 said:


> I received my MN style strap from the "pebbles" listing (some days ago actually) and can confirm it does not have counterfeit logos, so the pebbles are likely only hiding the hook shape. Strap itself looks good, I think it should be a nice pairing with the 009.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


got the same, quality is great!









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

I get the link localized in Italian.. hope it works for you. It's "Juelong WatchStrap Store" anyway. They are also quite a bit cheaper than when I bought right now.

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/2019...296.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4d7c4c4dbpXTEv


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

kovy71 said:


> got the same, quality is great!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The watch surely helps! Beautiful!


----------



## jalisco (Mar 21, 2012)

These straps look awesome


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ibisuk said:


> Anyone else turned off by the name Feice?
> Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Better than their previous name, "FEIKE".


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah, it makes me think of feces
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Thank goodness Dogpile is already taken.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah, it makes me think of feces
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Sure... In the same way


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

These Speedie homages look pretty cool and are mechaquartz:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Watch-quartz-chronograph-miyota-Japanese-brushed-steel-case-bracelet-40mm-vk64-and-vk63-polished-back-racing/33029964784.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.6c543c00nne9HJ


----------



## rbrandow (Mar 9, 2014)

Sasropakis said:


> What's your budget? And do you want the Roman numerals to be printed or is applied ok too? This Nakzen has great specs - Miyota 9015 and sapphire:


I'll heartily second this. I haven't seen the model get a lot of attention, but I recently picked one up and I'm really pleased with it. Relative Time had some comments about the dial quality but I have no complaints. The textured center is a great touch. The good, but the case thickness is impressively thin. I wasn't a fan of the bracelet, for $96 for a 9015 watch is crazy. Mine is running about +4spd.

Only real complaint from me, no minute track makes it fiddly to set, and the small crown doesn't help matters. But both are also aesthetically appropriate for a dress watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Seagull ST19 Panda 1963

...


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

What happened? My first Parnis Daytona was returned to sender after waiting for a month for it to arrive, never figured out why.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> What happened? My first Parnis Daytona was returned to sender after waiting for a month for it to arrive, never figured out why.


Dunno yet, I asked the seller... Good thing I only waited 14 days and package didn't even leave China yet so I hope refund should be quick.

[edit] it's clearly dampening, others have ordered their 1963 from AliEx? Is it better to go through another platform? I'm thinking long island watch or the like...

[edit2] @HoustonReal wasn't there a Chinese e-shop of yours selling mostly Shanghai and Beijing watches (and perhaps Seagulls I'm not sure)?


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Sure... In the same way
> 
> View attachment 14223609
> 
> ...


... and by a similar token, I'm sure not many of these are sold in the UK (so bad they named it twice  ) :
View attachment 14224297


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Image search is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hello, is this available from a desktop pc ? I sometimes use a mobile phone but not that often, also for the few times i've tried before i've found that image search gives strange results, sometimes only one watch, or not a lot of choice, or many watches but all similar ones. I'll try though, thanks  About the budget : below 100 would be better, also i'd prefer all minutes to be marked to help read time. ABout applied or not this is not an important criteria so far (work in progress  )


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello, is this available from a desktop pc ? I sometimes use a mobile phone but not that often, also for the few times i've tried before i've found that image search gives strange results, sometimes only one watch, or not a lot of choice, or many watches but all similar ones. I'll try though, thanks  About the budget : below 100 would be better, also i'd prefer all minutes to be marked to help read time. ABout applied or not this is not an important criteria so far (work in progress  )


You should really use the mobile app, as it tends have the better prices normally.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Dunno yet, I asked the seller... Good thing I only waited 14 days and package didn't even leave China yet so I hope refund should be quick.
> 
> [edit] it's clearly dampening, others have ordered their 1963 from AliEx? Is it better to go through another platform? I'm thinking long island watch or the like...
> 
> [edit2] @HoustonReal wasn't there a Chinese e-shop of yours selling mostly Shanghai and Beijing watches (and perhaps Seagulls I'm not sure)?


There's a seller on Ali called "EOL Outlet." According to the threads in the Chinese forum, that store is an official Seagull Outlet. His prices for 1963s appear to be much higher than other Ali sellers.

Seemingly every other thread in the Chinese forum is about this 1963 watch. (I exaggerate only slightly). In addition to Long Island Watch, here are some sellers that are generally considered reliable sources:

poljot24.de - I purchased mine from this seller. Germany to Houston in three days.
watchunique.com - I think this seller has the lowest price available.
hked.com - This company is owned by a forum member. His models look a little different than others and they are supposed to be closer to the "real" 1963s.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> There's a seller on Ali called "EOL Outlet." According to the threads in the Chinese forum, that store is an official Seagull Outlet. His prices for 1963s appear to be much higher than other Ali sellers.


Thanks, I managed to find the store, but I find no visible reason why they're twice as pricey as the other stores  come on, a 1963 re-issue at $516?? I'd much rather get the Emg dl63 (Seagull + swan neck) at $400...

hked.com is a dead website I think you meant hkedwatches.com anyway he, and watchunique.com, do not have the b&w panda (real white, not crème).

poljot24.de seems to be the winner!  I'll wait for my AliEx refund and place them zn order, thanks!!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Is the AliX Summer Sale starting this Friday?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Oh no, there is another sale coming?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> Oh no, there is another sale coming?


Looks like it, but strange it's not advertised at all on the app...
https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2019/#.XQEwvrexU0M


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Like anything we order in the states will make Father's Day.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> Like anything we order in the states will make Father's Day.


Maybe Father's day 2020 (with luck)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> @HoustonReal wasn't there a Chinese e-shop of yours selling mostly Shanghai and Beijing watches (and perhaps Seagulls I'm not sure)?


_*Times International*_ has a wide range of Chinese watches, including those "Sea-Gull" 1963 chronographs. Over in F72 there is a belief they are not genuine Sea-Gull made models, but are made in somewhere in Guangdong (Canton) Province using similar parts. HKED watches are similarly suspect. Since these knock-offs don't use actual Sea-Gull branding, they most likely fall under the homage category.

Below: *Long Island Watch* vs _*Good-Stuffs.com*_ To me they look the same, but not genuine. Long Island Watch charges $70 more, but has better customer service.





















Basically, any version with a display back is NOT a genuine Sea-Gull, and is one of the many knock-offs. I'm not an expert, so there may be an exception? If this matters to you, do your own research.

Examples of case backs from genuine Sea-Gull Limited Edition 1963 Re-Issues


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Speaking of Sea-Gull ST19 hand wind chronographs, this Alpha Speedy is now $175 on eBay.

If anyone has one of these, is the printing on the dial and bezel as bad as it looks in this picture?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Looks like it, but strange it's not advertised at all on the app...
> https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2019/#.XQEwvrexU0M


Exactly! There is no mention of it on the main website or on the app. Last year they had the mid-year/ Summer Sale on the same dates as well (14-20th June) and also made record sales figures. Don't know what's going on this year though.

Gah! I waited for this sale to order the Parnis Datejust homage, could have just placed the order much before. :/


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Times International*_ has a wide range of Chinese watches, including those "Sea-Gull" 1963 chronographs.


Thanks a lot! good-stuffs.com was indeed the site I was thinking about


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

anyone have any tips to get a Paypal payment to go through Ali-express? been trying all day with no luck. I have some paypal balance I'd like to use (as well as their buyer protection stuff) but no luck so far. Tried Desktop, Mobile, Wifi, LTE, 3 different browsers ect. all a no-go. any help would be appreciated.

decided to get the Cadisen "Diamond". came out to just over $100 which is absolutely Nuts for this thing. figured it was the watch with the least amount of compromises for me...the only one being the diamond.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> anyone have any tips to get a Paypal payment to go through Ali-express? been trying all day with no luck. I have some paypal balance I'd like to use (as well as their buyer protection stuff) but no luck so far. Tried Desktop, Mobile, Wifi, LTE, 3 different browsers ect. all a no-go. any help would be appreciated.
> 
> decided to get the Cadisen "Diamond". came out to just over $100 which is absolutely Nuts for this thing. figured it was the watch with the least amount of compromises for me...the only one being the diamond.


good decision!
...and you will not be disappointed with that diamond.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> good decision!
> ...and you will not be disappointed with that diamond.


I have two comments!

Re Paypal, I have found using a neutral browser like Firefox always seems to work for me on AliX - YMMV

I am slowly coming around to the Cadisen with the Diamond, next time it is on a good discount offer I can see me pulling the trigger 

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have two comments!
> 
> Re Paypal, I have found using a neutral browser like Firefox always seems to work for me on AliX - YMMV
> 
> ...


I tried Chrom, FF, and Explorer with no luck, on 2 separate wifi connections.

as for the Diamond, I'm not thrilled about it, but the few people that have mentioned it say it isn't noticeable during every day wearing.

there is currently a sale on the watch right now. Just one more watch said it occationally drops to just over $100, but usually sits at ~$140. I just got it, with coupons, for $102. now is the time to buy. even if it goes lower, I am still overly happy with the price.

a beautiful, thin dress watch, domed sapphire, perfect dimensions, and a Freakin' Miyota 9015 for $100....hot damn.

worst case is the watch gets no wrist time, and I can plug the Miyota out and throw it into one of my other watches.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody tried one of these?

￡13.66 81%OFF | NIBOSI Watch Men Simple Fashion Swiss Brand Quartz Watch Luxury Creative Waterproof Date Casual Men Watches Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bDIfGlMM

Supposedly full steel case and some nice sunburst colour options.

*cough* *cough* ObiWonWD40, you know you want to!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Anybody tried one of these?
> 
> ￡13.66 81%OFF | NIBOSI Watch Men Simple Fashion Swiss Brand Quartz Watch Luxury Creative Waterproof Date Casual Men Watches Relogio Masculino
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bDIfGlMM
> ...


Reviews seem solid. No "real" pictures of the watch, though. Worth a shot, perhaps?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Thanks a lot! good-stuffs.com was indeed the site I was thinking about


On Taobao these *Sea-Gull 1963's* are going for $130 to $142.















I also saw this ST1700A handwind Junghans Meister homage for under $80 (agent fees and intl shipping extra).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> On Taobao these *Sea-Gull 1963's* are going for $130 to $142.
> 
> View attachment 14227535
> View attachment 14227533
> ...


Noted. My wife is in China with the kid all of July and first half of August (I'll stay here because new job). I need to prepare my arguments carefully to convince her to come back with 1 or 2 taobao watches


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> Reviews seem solid. No "real" pictures of the watch, though. Worth a shot, perhaps?


There's several real-world photos in the customer reviews. Looks pretty good, I'm tempted to get the red one, but I keep telling myself I have to many watches already and the quartz ones rarely get a look-in.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) Some questions about Beijing movements quality please : in this watch ( Carnival C-8612G Beijing SB11 , see picture below ) how is the quality of the SB11 from Beijing compared to the other movements ? Is this near to the Japanese ones ? I'm interested in the movement, not that sure i like the dial and don't really like the bracelet. Thanks 


HoustonReal said:


> Binger (Junghans Meister homage) w/Seiko NH35A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I tried Chrom, FF, and Explorer with no luck, on 2 separate wifi connections.
> 
> as for the Diamond, I'm not thrilled about it, but the few people that have mentioned it say it isn't noticeable during every day wearing.
> 
> ...


...and not to forget, the crystal is sapphire on both front "and back". This is the only watch you can find with back sapphire at this price point.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)  Some questions about Beijing movements quality please : in this watch ( Carnival C-8612G Beijing SB11 , see picture below ) how is the quality of the SB11 from Beijing compared to the other movements ? Is this near to the Japanese ones ? I'm interested in the movement, not that sure i like the dial and don't really like the bracelet. Thanks


I would say the Beijing SB11 is close in quality to the Dixmont DG28xx or Sea-Gull ST16 calibers, and maybe a notch above. The new Fiyta director of Beijing watch factory doesn't think the in-house Beijing movements are at the same level of Miyota, but I would take this with a grain of salt. Fiyta is stripping Beijing of its in-house production of cases, and slapping Miyota 8N24 movements in $300 Beijing watches. Beijing was the Chinese Rolex, doing virtually everything in-house.

I get the impression Fiyta is more interested in trading on the Beijing Watch Factory reputation, than actually reviving the company to its former glory. It reminds me of how AMC, and then Chrysler, bought Jeep, just to slap the Jeep brand on a bunch of mediocre AWD SUV's and crossovers.

*BEIJING WATCH FACTORY AND FIYTA JOIN FORCES*

"I think the real problem lies in employee training. We don't have advanced training structures like you. So skills don't improve much. The problem is that, above all; not so much financial or material. What's more, this training problem affects the entire hierarchy, from the boss to the shop-floor worker. And then there's a market for cheap movements. If we raised the standard of quality to that of Miyota, we might have to cut production by four-fifths! As far as we're concerned, we've stopped producing low-quality movements during these past two years. But the Beijing Watch Factory can make that change, given its relatively small size."​


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Times International*_ has a wide range of Chinese watches, including those "Sea-Gull" 1963 chronographs. Over in F72 there is a belief they are not genuine Sea-Gull made models, but are made in somewhere in Guangdong (Canton) Province using similar parts. HKED watches are similarly suspect. Since these knock-offs don't use actual Sea-Gull branding, they most likely fall under the homage category.


I was interested in buying a M182SK from this site, but discovered (from other forum members and from Eddy Tse himself) that Good Stuffs is selling the HKED watches without permission. These are designed and sold only by HKED and from no other retailers. I also emailed Good Stuffs asking to see a photo of the Sea-Gull authentication QR code on the back of the M182SK and received no response (so far). Having searched through other threads about this particular watch, members have said that their Good Stuffs versions didn't come with the standard signed crown or M182SK marking on the case back, indicating that they weren't 100% legitimate. However, they still functioned fine and looked almost identical apart from these issues.

Just be aware that (1) this is an unscrupulous seller who is selling HKED watches without permission and (2) it's likely that at least some of the watches he sells are not 100% legitimate - maybe factory rejects, re-cased versions or outright fakes.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Anybody tried one of these?
> 
> ￡13.66 81%OFF | NIBOSI Watch Men Simple Fashion Swiss Brand Quartz Watch Luxury Creative Waterproof Date Casual Men Watches Relogio Masculino
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bDIfGlMM
> ...


Get Thee Behind Me Satan Right Back At You 

Jim


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> There's several real-world photos in the customer reviews. Looks pretty good, I'm tempted to get the red one, but I keep telling myself I have to many watches already and the quartz ones rarely get a look-in.


Please explain this Too Many Watches Bit?

Cannot Compute 

Jim


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

AliExpress Summer Sale begins on Monday, 17th June.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

It says there are no more coupons left... In under an hour. Hope they bring out some more.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

vintorez said:


> I was interested in buying a M182SK from this site, but discovered (from other forum members and from Eddy Tse himself) that Good Stuffs is selling the HKED watches without permission. These are designed and sold only by HKED and from no other retailers. I also emailed Good Stuffs asking to see a photo of the Sea-Gull authentication QR code on the back of the M182SK and received no response (so far). Having searched through other threads about this particular watch, members have said that their Good Stuffs versions didn't come with the standard signed crown or M182SK marking on the case back, indicating that they weren't 100% legitimate. However, they still functioned fine and looked almost identical apart from these issues.
> 
> Just be aware that (1) this is an unscrupulous seller who is selling HKED watches without permission and (2) it's likely that at least some of the watches he sells are not 100% legitimate - maybe factory rejects, re-cased versions or outright fakes.


I think I was quite clear that good-stuffs sells watches that are not authentic Sea-Gull 1963 reissues. I don't have *ANY* relation to that website, or its owners. I was just providing the site per a request, and because they have attractive prices. I have never bought, nor received a watch from them.

I have no idea whether HKED's watches are unique, because they do borrow heavily from historic D304/1963 models. I've seen that "Avengers" (304 Squadron) logo on other ST1901 chronographs. While I don't know how Good-Stuffs acquires specific models, the manufacturer that produces HKED's watches may not respect any IP rights, and sells surplus watches or additional production runs to other vendors. "Unscrupulous" is applying Western values to a Chinese culture that really doesn't consider this an unusual or bad business practice.

*Sea-Gull 1963 FKJB military chronograph reissue*

Do you hold Long Island Watches to the same standards? The 1963 chronographs they sell don't seem like they come from Sea-Gull's Tianjin factory, either.

*"Seagull 1963" from Taobao.com*


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

I'm planning to get a flieger style watch this sale, two models caught my eye for different reasons but it turns out they also have different movements. Can anyone tell me whether the movements alone are worth choosing one over the other? @HoustonReal I haven't been an active member for a very long time yet but you seem to know your stuff when it comes to CHinese movements? (Edit: also, how does tagging work on here? &#55357;&#56837;


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> I'm planning to get a flieger style watch this sale, two models caught my eye for different reasons but it turns out they also have different movements. Can anyone tell me whether the movements alone are worth choosing one over the other? @HoustonReal I haven't been an active member for a very long time yet but you seem to know your stuff when it comes to CHinese movements? (Edit: also, how does tagging work on here? ��
> 
> View attachment 14229747
> 
> ...


I can't say for sure without a bit more info and better pictures, but there's a good chance these are two different variants of the Sea-Gull ST36 series (ETA/Unitas 6497 clones). The first one is the newer design 6497-2, and the swan neck is the original 6497-1 design. Unlike their ETA inspirations, both the Sea-Gull have the same 21,600 beat rate. The actual Unitas 6497-1 runs at 18,800 bph. The choice really comes down to aesthetic preference. Some people prefer the classic swan neck design.

These both look like Sea-Gull movements, and NOT Hangzhou 9000's, the other popular Unitas clone.

A while back, some of these movements were being assembled dry, and needed to be oiled. Unoiled, they would run a couple of years, but the lack of lubricant caused accelerated wear.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Is there any quartz chrono which looks like seagull 1963?

Asking because mechanical chronos seem more prone to wear and tear. 

The looks of seagull 1963 is just gorgeous specially with mandarin characters


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I can't say for sure without a bit more info and better pictures, but there's a good chance these are two different variants of the Sea-Gull ST36 series (ETA/Unitas 6497 clones). The first one is the newer design 6497-2, and the swan neck is the original 6497-1 design. Unlike their ETA inspirations, both the Sea-Gull have the same 21,600 beat rate. The actual Unitas 6497-1 runs at 18,800 bph. The choice really comes done to aesthetic preference. Some people prefer the classic swan neck design.
> 
> These both look like Sea-Gull movements, and NOT Hangzhou 9000's, the other popular Unitas clone.
> 
> A while back, some of these movements were being assembled dry, and needed to be oiled. Unoiled, they would run a couple of years, but the lack of lubricant caused accelerated wear.


Right, thanks, very useful information there. The top one just says "Asian 6497 17 jewels Mechanical Hand Wind movement" and the other's described as "17 Jewels Mechanical Hand Winding Watch Seagull 3600 Movement 6497". Does the dry assembly affect the 6497-1 clone, the 6497-2 clone or both? Anyway I suppose I'll just take a punt, if it stops working in a couple of years I'll just buy a new movement, it's cheaper than a service and I can change them out myself; oiling the movement...Not so much I'm afraid.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

A subjective statement about the Asian 6497 Unitas clone movement: I have three watches with this movement and they have been running rock solid for more than six years now. I didn't expect that at all!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

bearwithwatch said:


> Is there any quartz chrono which looks like seagull 1963?
> 
> Asking because mechanical chronos seem more prone to wear and tear.
> 
> The looks of seagull 1963 is just gorgeous specially with mandarin characters


I agree 100% - the looks and size of the 1963 are perfect. But having a particularly flaky example of what is at best of times a particularly flaky kind of movement (mechanical chrono) puts me off. I don't want a watch I'd be very fond of to just die on me, nor do I want to feel like I should only wear it on special occasions to avoid wear. A quartz 1963 would be ideal for me.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my last watch from my recent Ali sale orders.
> 
> The watch is nice for the money, but the finishing on the inside of the studs on the leather strap wasn't finished of properly. I had to sand them down a bit, as they were quite sharp.
> 
> ...





TheFinalHour said:


> I'm planning to get a flieger style watch this sale, two models caught my eye for different reasons but it turns out they also have different movements. Can anyone tell me whether the movements alone are worth choosing one over the other? @HoustonReal I haven't been an active member for a very long time yet but you seem to know your stuff when it comes to CHinese movements? (Edit: also, how does tagging work on here?
> 
> View attachment 14229747
> 
> ...


I have one of these. It's really nice, the movement is solid. I've linked to the previous post I put on here about it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mid-year sale is finally announced, it'll start on June 17th


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

And how can a normal person buy from Taobao? It seems impossible....agents, Chinese language, price in yen...Those re-issues look really sweet.

I see I didn't quote your post Mr Houston, sorry.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> And how can a normal person buy from Taobao? It seems impossible....agents, Chinese language, price in yen...Those re-issues look really sweet.
> 
> I see I didn't quote your post Mr Houston, sorry.


Careful, these are chinese yuan not japanese yen, there's 'just' a X16 factor...


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you )))) I wanted to say yuan!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I thought this might be appreciated here. I'd be interested to see what everyone thinks.





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Gladster L6012G Sapphire+stainless steel+Miyota 2115 ~27$





View attachment 14230795

View attachment 14230797

View attachment 14230801


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> And how can a normal person buy from Taobao? It seems impossible....agents, Chinese language, price in yen...Those re-issues look really sweet.
> 
> I see I didn't quote your post Mr Houston, sorry.


Very easily

use an online purchasing agent. I have had good experiences with both Spreenow and Superbuy
translate a page via your browser (chrome will easily do this)
use google to convert Yuan to US $


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> And how can a normal person buy from Taobao? It seems impossible....agents, Chinese language, price in yen...Those re-issues look really sweet.
> 
> I see I didn't quote your post Mr Houston, sorry.


If you use Chrome, the Google Translate plug-in is quite good at translating Chinese into something approaching readable English. One of the many TaoBao/TMall on-line agents will handle the rest.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> I agree 100% - the looks and size of the 1963 are perfect. But having a particularly flaky example of what is at best of times a particularly flaky kind of movement (mechanical chrono) puts me off. I don't want a watch I'd be very fond of to just die on me, nor do I want to feel like I should only wear it on special occasions to avoid wear. A quartz 1963 would be ideal for me.


I think Doc Vail did a post a while back about the ST19, and how the QC from various sellers was the big factor on whether the watches were reliable. Sea-Gull authentic watches are pretty solid, and HKED also has a good track record. Everyone else is a bit of a crap shoot, since they basically send out untested movements. The prices can be much lower on a Good-Stuffs or TaoBao 1963 chronograph, but whether you get a good movement is a roll of the dice, and good luck trying to return any TaoBao purchase.


----------



## faisalv (Oct 23, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I thought this might be appreciated here. I'd be interested to see what everyone thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received this gladster recently. I still didn't unwrap it. Apologies for the poor pics. Not much of a photographer. I got it at a bargain in the March sale for 20 USD. Only set me back $17.60 as I had some coupons. Unfortunately the price has gone up to over $40. Based on the review, I'm hopeful that it is really sapphire. This also comes in a black version. Really wish the hands were longer.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I thought this might be appreciated here. I'd be interested to see what everyone thinks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A very good and interesting video from Shane. The Guy talks a lot of sense and is a very nice, helpful person too boot! I have had a couple of chats with him here on this site and his videos are well produced and getting better every time!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

My cheapo eyki arrived. I changed to an orange strap. Looks amazing!









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Thank you Maverick and Houston. So I just contact suberbuy( I will check their page) and trust them with my watch? Its a little uncomforting


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Just received the Starking BM0990 chronograph yesterday. Took only 8 days to arrive to Canada! I probably should've waited for the sale, but oh well...

Beautiful watch, except that the nice bracelet does not have micro adjustments so it was either too tight or too loose. I had to replace it with a brown strap. Also the time setting is an annoyance because the minute hand shifts a lot when you push the crown in, but I expected that.

EDIT: It's a real chronograph with the stopwatch second hand being the central one. There is no running second hand but I believe the watch that it is based off of (Piaget Polo S) is the same way.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rednakes said:


> Just received the Starking BM0990 chronograph yesterday. Took only 8 days to arrive to Canada! I probably should've waited for the sale, but oh well...
> 
> Beautiful watch, except that the nice bracelet does not have micro adjustments so it was either too tight or too loose. I had to replace it with a brown strap. Also the time setting is an annoyance because the minute hand shifts a lot when you push the crown in, but I expected that.
> 
> ...


That looks really good on that strap. I was always tempted by this one, but the movement issues put me off. How's yours been?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## coachstu (Jun 8, 2019)

"Gladster"? That sounds like a nickname one might get at a Clown College fraternity.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> That looks really good on that strap. I was always tempted by this one, but the movement issues put me off. How's yours been?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I've had it for about a day now and it's fine so far. The only real issue is the loose hand during time setting, but you get used to it. Maybe it gets better over time, I don't know.

Regarding the stopwatch, when you reset the timer the second hand spins clockwise once to get to zero, which is normal. The minute hand though, spins very slowly clockwise to zero, and you can hear a whirring sound as it does it. For that reason I'd probably not use the stopwatch too much, so as to prolong the battery. (EDIT: The stopwatch also has split time functionality when you press the second button while it's running.)

The stopwatch second hand can be calibrated with button 1 in time setting mode if it goes off-zero, so ignore any of the negative feedback you read from noobs complaining the watch is "defective".

The stopwatch minutes hand can also be calibrated by holding down the bottom button in time setting mode, although it is very slow... it's similar to the stopwatch reset mechanism.

It also has a snap-on caseback.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I have one of these. It's really nice, the movement is solid. I've linked to the previous post I put on here about it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Both are basic and strong 6497, the only difference are the decorative plates and blue screws. Same mouvement, no issue with these. Only choose your style, sawneck is older look...asian handwiding.

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Mounted the JueLong MN strap on the 009, I'm quite happy.


















Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

(At Loreo HQ)
- Hey let's do a Rolex homage
- Which model?
- Yes.









I really kind of like it, especially with the gemstone bezel. If the diamond version were like $50, like the Yachtmaster style bezel version will be when it goes on sale I might have taken a punt. Although I'm not too sure what my girlfriend would think of it ?









Edit: oops, forgot the link https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/p5HBtLymf


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> _*Times International*_ has a wide range of Chinese watches, including those "Sea-Gull" 1963 chronographs. Over in F72 there is a belief they are not genuine Sea-Gull made models, but are made in somewhere in Guangdong (Canton) Province using similar parts. HKED watches are similarly suspect. Since these knock-offs don't use actual Sea-Gull branding, they most likely fall under the homage category.
> 
> Below: *Long Island Watch* vs _*Good-Stuffs.com*_ To me they look the same, but not genuine. Long Island Watch charges $70 more, but has better customer service.
> 
> ...


There are many manufactures of the 1963s. HKED's model was actually a WUS project watch in 2014 (https://www.watchuseek.com/f502/expression-interest-new-1963-chronograph-project-watch-1069351.html), and introduced design features from the original 1963. I believe he and his partner Thomas had an "in" with SeaGull although his model was certainly a homage and not a SeaGull-branded model. I have one from the project run. I wear it infrequently but it has been great.

Time Bum did an article on the 1963 that adds a shotgun view of the history of different models: Guest Bum Group Review: SeaGull 1963 Reissue | The Time Bum


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> Thank you Maverick and Houston. So I just contact suberbuy( I will check their page) and trust them with my watch? Its a little uncomforting


They have an FAQ on their page about using their shopping agent service

https://www.superbuy.com/en/page/guide/shoppingagent/

Yes, some trust is involved - but they have been in business for some time and obviously have a reputation to uphold. Yes, the first time I used a shopping agent it was a bit disconcerting, but it worked out fine. I have bought 4 watches this way, two via spreenow and two via superbuy. You can message their customer service for assistance if need be. I recall one of them, a watch I ordered the vendor did not have in stock. They messaged me and asked if I wanted a refund, wanted to wait the 6 weeks the vendor said it would take to be in stock, or wanted to purchase something else. I opted for the refund and they processed it promptly, no issues


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello  I received this Lige ( https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...576.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.39ff4c4dV002G1 ) . Opening case shows a Langexin LD 63 movement, do you think it is imported and where from (?) . They say it is imported quartz, so i thought it would be Japanese, which i doubt. Ever heard of Langexin movements country of manufacture ? I could not find the Langexin website, only a Megir review here Megir 2050, a Hublot look-alike ? Simply Unbox It Thanks


----------



## NapoleonDynamite (Jul 30, 2016)

ibisuk said:


> Anyone else turned off by the name Feice?
> Or is it just me?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Yep.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Anybody tried one of these?
> 
> ￡13.66 81%OFF | NIBOSI Watch Men Simple Fashion Swiss Brand Quartz Watch Luxury Creative Waterproof Date Casual Men Watches Relogio Masculino
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bDIfGlMM
> ...


I clearly have some serious issues:













































I bought the silver one because, well, I wanted a silver dial watch, and the red one because the colours of my football team are red and black. They're great value for the money. The case may well be stainless steel. There's a bit of weight to the watches, and there's drilled lugs, which I've never seen on an alloy watch. But there seems to be a bit of "overplating" on the back of the lugs in the last photo above, so who knows. The mesh bands are also very good. Not the really thin ones you normally get, so they look much more expensive. The red looks deeper, and better, in real life.

After I bought those, I liked the look of the the blue one, so a couple of days ago these arrived:









The electric blue is really lovely. I don't really like green watches, but I refer to the aforementioned serious issues. I couldn't have 3 of 4 colours, so had to get the green as well. All in all, I can recommend them. Good looking watches for not much money. The only real issue is that the hands are really thin, which makes legibility a bit of problem. But they are very long, so that compensates.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Notice! Thanks for the pics peternic! Always better to see real world photos. That red in particular looks really good, I'm impressed.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I used to have that and a Nibosi chrono on my wish list, I think i'll be searching them out again after them great pictures.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

You know those PU watch cases? This is probably the cheapest I've seen the "8 Grids" version, in Brown. £10.57 + 17p Postage = £10.74
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-G...Box-Case-Tray-Zippere-Travel/33039771911.html







Cheaper than the "Sale" prices that are starting tomorrow!

Edit 21st June: There's a few UK sellers who have the "8 Grid" cases Buy It Now Or Best Offer on ebay for £9.99 at the moment.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> You know those PU watch cases? This is probably the cheapest I've seen the "8 Grids" version, in Brown. £10.57 + 17p Postage = £10.74
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-G...Box-Case-Tray-Zippere-Travel/33039771911.html
> View attachment 14235937
> 
> Cheaper than the "Sale" prices that are starting tomorrow!


I have a Four slot example of one of these cases and for the money they are pretty good!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> You know those PU watch cases? This is probably the cheapest I've seen the "8 Grids" version, in Brown. £10.57 + 17p Postage = £10.74
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/8-G...Box-Case-Tray-Zippere-Travel/33039771911.html
> View attachment 14235937
> 
> Cheaper than the "Sale" prices that are starting tomorrow!


I have one of these (not this specific one). I recently just used it on my holiday. It held up well, and protected all my watches.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Has anyone tried this holder?

US $10.84 30%OFF | 20 Slots/Grids Leather Watch Case With Zipper Velvet Wristwatch Display Storage Box Tray Travel Jewelry Packing Shelf Organize
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ywxaJkU

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Here's a fun watch discounted at $14 for tomorrow's sale:
















https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/39QBmq0lV


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quartz sterile sub on steel mesh for $1.26 *including* shipping from the US?








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FHIDfRf27

If you want to spend a little more, the San Martin Fliegers, with NH35 and sapphire crystal, are at a whooping $178 for the Bronze and $146 for the stainless steel!

































Bronze: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4RGhWNKz5
Steel: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ChWKg5LTN


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Any hot tips for tomorrow like other years?
I have a Merkur 6105 and. A San Martin Tiger Sharks. Things of quality far beyond price point?

Nothing is tempting me so far and I'm getting worried!

Edit: Maybe the Merkur Hulk 62mas but It's not in the sale and a bit pricey for NH35.


Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The Carnival C8894 (Miyota, nice sunburst dial) is on sale for $65








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/N6wC3pJtD


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I think I will start buying only during sales.
This time I got a DOM watch, NH35 movement for 37 euros (initial price ~55 euros). Also, I got a miyota OS90 movement for just 23 euros to try to fix a festina Festina F6841/1 watch I have (it was a gift) which fell during the first weeks of having it from a table and the official service told me that it could not be replaced under warranty and the whole movement needed to be exchanged. They quoted me 60 euros for the movement and 20 for changing it, and the best they could do because it was a new watch was to pay only for the movement. I guess 23 is better than 60 - so long as I am able to install it well. First time trying to do something like that in a watch which has so many hands - 6 hands and a date complication. If I get it working I will have a nice panda watch with just 23 euros, that can measure down to 1/100th of a second.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

crAss said:


> I think I will start buying only during sales.
> This time I got a DOM watch, NH35 movement for 37 euros (initial price ~55 euros). Also, I got a miyota OS90 movement for just 23 euros to try to fix a festina Festina F6841/1 watch I have (it was a gift) which fell during the first weeks of having it from a table and the official service told me that it could not be replaced under warranty and the whole movement needed to be exchanged. They quoted me 60 euros for the movement and 20 for changing it, and the best they could do because it was a new watch was to pay only for the movement. I guess 23 is better than 60 - so long as I am able to install it well. First time trying to do something like that in a watch which has so many hands - 6 hands and a date complication. If I get it working I will have a nice panda watch with just 23 euros, that can measure down to 1/100th of a second.


Links please 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Jody from Just One More Watch has put out a vid with his Top 10 watch buys during the current Ali sale.
Link here:


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Dup.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ibisuk said:


> Any hot tips for tomorrow like other years?
> I have a Merkur 6105 and. A San Martin Tiger Sharks. Things of quality far beyond price point?
> 
> Nothing is tempting me so far and I'm getting worried!
> ...


The Merkur 6105 and San Martin Tiger Sharks are in my opinion the single best value watches, by a very long way.

I've got an early Merkur Tuna (a bit more like the current Sharkey ones) and that's good too. My 62MAS is a sterile San Martin with grey sunburst dial, ceramic bezel and double domed sapphire and I agree that it isn't as good value as the two mentioned (I delayed buying it for a long time because I couldn't see why it should cost ~25% more than a Tiger Sharks, for example) it is a VERY nice watch and I wear mine a lot. It's not as top-quality as the Merkur 6105 (the hands on that are exquisite, with the polished bevelling and brushed faces) but I like the style of the 62MAS more and it seems a more everyday watch. So I do recommend it also, and since you already have the 6105 and Tiger Sharks the 62MAS is the next best deal in my opinion.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ibisuk said:


> Any hot tips for tomorrow like other years?
> I have a Merkur 6105 and. A San Martin Tiger Sharks. Things of quality far beyond price point?
> 
> Nothing is tempting me so far and I'm getting worried!
> ...


The Merkur 6105 and San Martin Tiger Sharks are in my opinion the single best value watches, by a very long way.

I've got an early Merkur Tuna (a bit more like the current Sharkey ones) and that's good too. My 62MAS is a sterile San Martin with grey sunburst dial, ceramic bezel and double domed sapphire and I agree that it isn't as good value as the two mentioned (I delayed buying it for a long time because I couldn't see why it should cost ~25% more than a Tiger Sharks, for example) it is a VERY nice watch and I wear mine a lot. It's not as top-quality as the Merkur 6105 (the hands on that are exquisite, with the polished bevelling and brushed faces) but I like the style of the 62MAS more and it seems a more everyday watch. So I do recommend it also, and since you already have the 6105 and Tiger Sharks the 62MAS is the next best deal in my opinion.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My mid-summer sale purchases:

1. Seagull 1963 Panda, by Merkur store, 170€ after discount (the previous one, paid 218€ end of May was sent back to the seller... luck! )










2. Merkur Flieger Type B with heated blue hands and Seagull movement, 108€ after discount


























3. San Martin Damasko 'DA36' nodate homage, bronze, ETA movement, 263€.









Nicolas


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> 1. Seagull 1963 Panda


I'd like to pull the trigger on this too but kinda scared due to the issues if horoscope isn't in your favor. Plus returning this in case of hiccups from Finland is prohibitively expense.
This is one of those beauties where looks infatuates you in a deadly way :think:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> I'd like to pull the trigger on this too but kinda scared due to the issues if horoscope isn't in your favor. Plus returning this in case of hiccups from Finland is prohibitively expense.
> This is one of those beauties where looks infatuates you in a deadly way :think:


I have sent back several watches to China over time, if the store is a big legitimate one (like Merkur Store seems to be) they will refund you the shipping fees.
I'm voting for "do it" ;-) You only live once, enjoy your watch-crushes without remorse!

Nicolas


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

bearwithwatch said:


> I'd like to pull the trigger on this too but kinda scared due to the issues if horoscope isn't in your favor. Plus returning this in case of hiccups from Finland is prohibitively expense.
> This is one of those beauties where looks infatuates you in a deadly way :think:


It's only a little more expensive from Watch Unique, who apparently ship from Netherlands, with EU VAT included and a 30 day return policy. I think I will finally give in and order a 38mm acrylic/red star/solid back from them. I think I read comments that they are reliable enough as long as you don't get a DOA one, so this seems a good option.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

What's the deal with San Martin Tiger Sharks? In pictures some watches have a flat dial, some have a sandwich dial. Some blue versions look very blue, almost electric blue, and some are so dark they almost appear black. On some the texture on the dial looks very coarse, on others it's very smooth. Are there different versions or it's a lighting issue? I was thinking about getting one to see what all the fuss is about but I don't exactly love the design :think:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

ED209 said:


> It's only a little more expensive from Watch Unique, who apparently ship from Netherlands, with EU VAT included and a 30 day return policy. I think I will finally give in and order a 38mm acrylic/red star/solid back from them. I think I read comments that they are reliable enough as long as you don't get a DOA one, so this seems a good option.


True, and I glanced at the catalog. Unfortunately, no 42mm versions.
The link from mougino got it.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Yes, I was just going to say that I clicked through on Watch Unique and you have to add €20 shipping, which makes it quite a bit more expensive (although perhaps only by the value of VAT). 

I will also order from a reputable seller in China such as the Ali Merkur store or bjbcs on ebay (who might be the same person), because that's where all these 1963s ultimately come from including the ones from general Western retailers like Long Island etc, and NOBODY is doing any service on them.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Rista said:


> What's the deal with San Martin Tiger Sharks? In pictures some watches have a flat dial, some have a sandwich dial. Some blue versions look very blue, almost electric blue, and some are so dark they almost appear black. On some the texture on the dial looks very coarse, on others it's very smooth. Are there different versions or it's a lighting issue? I was thinking about getting one to see what all the fuss is about but I don't exactly love the design :think:


When I bought mine the only options were blue or black, with:

- sandwich dial
- very dark blue, not really so that it appears black (like a SKX009) but not a shout-in-your-face blue.
- textured dial, that some photos really show up, but isn't so obvious in real life.

I've not seen any photos that look like anything else?

These have great lume, and it's a lovely creamy colour that is quite unusual, wear very slim, have a fantastic bracelet, and are a great everyday design for down to $140 - which is practically Corgeut or Cadisen money. I can really find no fault with mine and I wear it a lot, that's why I sing its praises. Actually if I could click my fingers and be rid of dozens of watches leaving me with just the Tiger Sharks, 62MAS, 6105 my G-shock and my SARBs I probably would.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Rista said:


> What's the deal with San Martin Tiger Sharks? In pictures some watches have a flat dial, some have a sandwich dial. Some blue versions look very blue, almost electric blue, and some are so dark they almost appear black. On some the texture on the dial looks very coarse, on others it's very smooth. Are there different versions or it's a lighting issue? I was thinking about getting one to see what all the fuss is about but I don't exactly love the design :think:


When I bought mine the only options were blue or black, with:

- sandwich dial
- very dark blue, not really so that it appears black (like a SKX009) but not a shout-in-your-face blue.
- textured dial, that some photos really show up, but isn't so obvious in real life.

I've not seen any photos that look like anything else?

These have great lume, and it's a lovely creamy colour that is quite unusual, wear very slim, have a fantastic bracelet, and are a great everyday design for down to $140 - which is practically Corgeut or Cadisen money. I can really find no fault with mine and I wear it a lot, that's why I sing its praises. Actually if I could click my fingers and be rid of dozens of watches leaving me with just the Tiger Sharks, 62MAS, 6105 my G-shock and my SARBs I probably would.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

ED209 said:


> When I bought mine the only options were blue or black, with:
> 
> - sandwich dial
> - very dark blue, not really so that it appears black (like a SKX009) but not a shout-in-your-face blue.
> ...


Here's what I mean:

























One of the listings mentions the black one is not sandwich dial but I have definitely seen black versions with sandwich style dials. The blue color also looks very different from photo to photo. I wonder if it's the same thing as Christopher Ward Trident blue dials which indeed were different or if it's just different lighting.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

I am not liking the AE sale. I had some watch parts in my cart that were supposed to be at a significant discount, but when I went to purchase the discount became very small ($2 from over $20).

Did I do something wrong? Not happy...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

baczajka said:


> I am not liking the AE sale. I had some watch parts in my cart that were supposed to be at a significant discount, but when I went to purchase the discount became very small ($2 from over $20).
> 
> Did I do something wrong? Not happy...


Same here. I had a Parnis Datejust homage that I have been eying for a while now and it only got discounted by $2 in this Sale. Usually goes for $101 and now it's at $99. Sad.


----------



## 1senki (Jan 25, 2018)

i was checking out a cadisen but that is a small sale also, nothing major.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Rista said:


> Here's what I mean:
> 
> View attachment 14239065
> 
> ...


The top black one I agree looks printed, and they are very clearly saying that it is so, so I would believe them!

The blue is tricky. Looking at mine I would say that it is a flat, very dark turquoise colour - there's a murky almost greenish tinge to the blue. Very oceanic. But your picture is a very bright blue. I would say that it is taken in very bright light and, because the background is monochrome, they've played with the colours in the picture. The bezel looks almost metallic (whereas it is a flat coloured ceramic).

Looking at the four and 9 marker on the last picture, it's quite low-res but it does look like a sandwich dial.

This is where I bought mine:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/San...tant-Ceramic-Bezel-Relojes/1000006977466.html

The video there shows the blue fairly, perhaps a little darker than most situations, it looks like they need to turn a light on.

The fourth picture shows the blue very accurately, and isn't it gorgeous. They are accentuating the texture on the dial in that photo, it is pleasantly subtle in real life, there if you think about it but it isn't the first thing you notice.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

tintin82 said:


> Same here. I had a Parnis Datejust homage that I have been eying for a while now and it only got discounted by $2 in this Sale. Usually goes for $101 and now it's at $99. Sad.


I noticed that the supposed regular price was increased to make it look like a deal to anyone who has not been following the prices and the sale. Kinda BS.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Can anyone tell me the lug-to-lug length on this San Martin 62MAS? And would that be the same for the other brand names it's sold under (eg, LTM)? I assume so but figured I'd ask.










https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/xJKx4zE


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

recapt said:


> Can anyone tell me the lug-to-lug length on this San Martin 62MAS? And would that be the same for the other brand names it's sold under (eg, LTM)? I assume so but figured I'd ask.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newer San Martin branded should be the same as older LJM branded IMO i.e. 48 mm L2L


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This sale is the nudge for me to get a couple on my wish list: the Nakzen Pagoda for $22, and a B-Type Flieger from Merkur with sapphire and Miyota automatic movement for $120.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

ED209 said:


> The top black one I agree looks printed, and they are very clearly saying that it is so, so I would believe them!
> 
> The blue is tricky. Looking at mine I would say that it is a flat, very dark turquoise colour - there's a murky almost greenish tinge to the blue. Very oceanic. But your picture is a very bright blue. I would say that it is taken in very bright light and, because the background is monochrome, they've played with the colours in the picture. The bezel looks almost metallic (whereas it is a flat coloured ceramic).
> 
> ...


I'm kinda liking the very dark blue pics better and would prefer it if it was close to black. $164 is the lowest price I've found with coupons, do these ever go for cheaper than that? The textured dial still scares me. In most pics it just looks like sandpaper :think:


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

As always the sale price is not enough, you need to get coupons (not just one type) as well to get a really low price (minus 10 to 20 Euros). Some sellers indeed cheat and just before the sale they up the prices considerably and in the end it is less than 3-4% cheaper. 
The movement I got was not part of the sale, but I used coupons that were made available due to the sale to save. It's part of the fun I guess.
Finally the part that really annoys me the most is that you always get a lower price through the app instead of the website. It might be just a single Euro but still cannot understand why anybody would do that...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

mougino said:


> Newer San Martin branded should be the same as older LJM branded IMO i.e. 48 mm L2L


Appreciate it!


----------



## ooshaugh1 (Apr 10, 2013)

AliExpress MN straps are great value. Holding up really well after nearly.1 month of daily wear.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Rista said:


> I'm kinda liking the very dark blue pics better and would prefer it if it was close to black. $164 is the lowest price I've found with coupons, do these ever go for cheaper than that? The textured dial still scares me. In most pics it just looks like sandpaper :think:


This is why I don't take photos:









The blue Ray II is in shadow but overall does look a bit darker than the LJM. The Ray II is a very inky blue and where the sunburst is not in full effect, it maybe is darker.

The LJM has creamy yellow lume that looks great with the blue, and also the black dial (though I've only seen pictures). The texture is very subtle unless you intentionally line up a bright light to show it.

The Tisell is a polished black dial (behind AR). If I squint, all three watches look about as dark as each other. But if you want a Tiger Shark to be really close to black, just buy the black one! I think it looks great too and I've vaguely wanted to buy a second one to mix up the colours.

I paid $165 for mine and I watched the price for a while to get that deal. If I had known how much I would like the watch in the flesh, I'd have been happy to pay more!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Can someone please tell me the difference between these two 1963 Seagull Chronographs watches:

Genuine Seagull Chronograph Mens Wrist watch Pilot Official Reissue 304 St1901 1963 Flieger Old vertion Non limited -in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

Seagull Movement Mechanical Chronograph Mens Wrist watch Pilot Officail Reissue 304 St19 1963 Flieger exibition case back-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

The first one is priced at $199 and the second one is at $210. Why that price difference, please someone shed some light.


----------



## xpyk (Jun 15, 2017)

Never seen in this thread, Holuns PT001, the homage of IWC Portuguese. Right now only 12.50 USD, and the case back claims that watch has sapphire crystal, all stainless steel, 50m water resistant, seems to be a good deal.

Please remove the blank after ali
ali express.com/item/HOLUNS-PT001-Watch-Geneva-Brand-Men-s-fashion-business-waterproof-leather-strap-quartz-watch-fashion-sport/32644029847.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.66a33c00aCqLOK


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

xpyk said:


> Never seen in this thread, Holuns PT001, the homage of IWC Portuguese. Right now only 12.50 USD, and the case back claims that watch has sapphire crystal, all stainless steel, 50m water resistant, seems to be a good deal.
> 
> Please remove the blank after ali
> ali express.com/item/HOLUNS-PT001-Watch-Geneva-Brand-Men-s-fashion-business-waterproof-leather-strap-quartz-watch-fashion-sport/32644029847.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.66a33c00aCqLOK


I have it, no ss, no sapphire, and I really doubt it has 50m WR. That seller is blatantly lying. Especially at that price.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

xpyk said:


> Never seen in this thread, Holuns PT001, the homage of IWC Portuguese. Right now only 12.50 USD, and the case back claims that watch has sapphire crystal, all stainless steel, 50m water resistant, seems to be a good deal.
> 
> Please remove the blank after ali
> ali express.com/item/HOLUNS-PT001-Watch-Geneva-Brand-Men-s-fashion-business-waterproof-leather-strap-quartz-watch-fashion-sport/32644029847.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.66a33c00aCqLOK


Aliexpress.com is no longer a WUS banned word/term.

The Holuns is a great price right now, but it is a 46mm watch, compared to the 40.9mm IWC Portuguese.

The Loreo 6110 is the right size, and $12.50 as well. You just need to get past the "Geman Technology".


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Can someone please tell me the difference between these two 1963 Seagull Chronographs watches:
> 
> Genuine Seagull Chronograph Mens Wrist watch Pilot Official Reissue 304 St1901 1963 Flieger Old vertion Non limited -in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> ...


Most likely due to one with solid back cover, whereas other is not.
Surprisingly, other vendors outside of AliX change about 25€ for such goodie.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> The Loreo 6110 is the right size, and $12.50 as well. You just need to get past the "Geman Technology".











This picture according to Google translate says:
"LOREO / Lei Liou P6110 high quality steel material mineral blue mirror 50 m depth waterproof 55.5G original quartz movement"
If it truly is steel and has a Miyota movement like the title says, that should be a great watch for the price.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

TheFinalHour said:


> View attachment 14241305
> 
> 
> This picture according to Google translate says:
> ...


Does anyone know which hand is for the chrono seconds and which is for the running seconds?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

bearwithwatch said:


> Most likely due to one with solid back cover, whereas other is not.
> Surprisingly, other vendors outside of AliX change about 25€ for such goodie.


The dial text at 6 is different too.

There are so many slight variations of these that I wonder if the watch will arrive exactly as pictured. Other differences to look out for are 21 zuan vs 19 zuan, signed/unsigned crown, filled (lacquer) signing on the crown vs none, and running seconds is sometimes as pictured and sometimes a stick like the 30 min accumulator hand.

Anyway, all variants are gorgeous and this probably the best deal out there, with the display back. I did want a steel back (I've broken a display back in the past) but having watched youtube videos of the workings I think this merits a display back. It's very much a watch to baby already.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

bearwithwatch said:


> Most likely due to one with solid back cover, whereas other is not.
> Surprisingly, other vendors outside of AliX change about 25€ for such goodie.


The dial text at 6 is different too.

There are so many slight variations of these that I wonder if the watch will arrive exactly as pictured. Other differences to look out for are 21 zuan vs 19 zuan, signed/unsigned crown, filled (lacquer) signing on the crown vs none, and running seconds is sometimes as pictured and sometimes a stick like the 30 min accumulator hand.

Anyway, all variants are gorgeous and this probably the best deal out there, with the display back. I did want a steel back (I've broken a display back in the past) but having watched youtube videos of the workings I think this merits a display back. It's very much a watch to baby already.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Can someone please tell me the difference between these two 1963 Seagull Chronographs watches:
> 
> Genuine Seagull Chronograph Mens Wrist watch Pilot Official Reissue 304 St1901 1963 Flieger Old vertion Non limited -in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group
> 
> ...


I know the second one is not "an official reissue". Genuine Sea-Gull watches have the "Sea-Gull" branding. I'm not sure about the first one. Buy what you like, but these are probably not made by Sea-Gull in Tianjin, but are assembled in Guangdong Province using Sea-Gull movements and reproduction parts.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

The same here! And the hands are wobbling and jumping when pushing the crown back after setting. But the watch looks fine, though a bit to big for my taste.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

ED209 said:


> The dial text at 6 is different too.
> 
> There are so many slight variations of these that I wonder if the watch will arrive exactly as pictured. Other differences to look out for are 21 zuan vs 19 zuan, signed/unsigned crown, filled (lacquer) signing on the crown vs none, and running seconds is sometimes as pictured and sometimes a stick like the 30 min accumulator hand.
> 
> Anyway, all variants are gorgeous and this probably the best deal out there, with the display back. I did want a steel back (I've broken a display back in the past) but having watched youtube videos of the workings I think this merits a display back. It's very much a watch to baby already.


I agree on the the "so many slight variations" bit wholeheartedly! Too many of of them. I was thinking which one to go for, the Acrylic one or the Mineral Glass version. I think the Acrylic one has a domed finish while the Mineral Glass version does not?The Mineral Glass version is 42mm with 20mm lug width which is what I would prefer on my wrist opposed to a 38mm with 18mm lugs.

Also, Acrylic scratches easily I believe?


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Does anyone know which hand is for the chrono seconds and which is for the running seconds?


On Holuns the running second hand is the central one. Chrono seconds îs the lower hand, and the upper one is for 1/10 of a sec. Unfortunately, chronograph works clearly for first minute. Then you have to follow closely the minute hand of the watch.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

tintin82 said:


> I agree on the the "so many slight variations" bit wholeheartedly! Too many of of them. I was thinking which one to go for, the Acrylic one or the Mineral Glass version. I think the Acrylic one has a domed finish while the Mineral Glass version does not?The Mineral Glass version is 42mm with 20mm lug width which is what I would prefer on my wrist opposed to a 38mm with 18mm lugs.
> 
> Also, Acrylic scratches easily I believe?


You can get a sapphire version in 38mm too. It has a slight dome and a big polished bezel to increase the height. They look similar in head-on photos but the difference is clear side-on.

Acrylic is more 'vintage' and it's a lot cheaper. It does scratch, but you can polish scratches out with inexpensive Polywatch (maybe even toothpaste). A lot of people positively prefer acrylic crystals, I am not one of them, but I will go for an acrylic crystal on this because it is so much cheaper and because this isn't a beater watch so I should be careful with it anyway. Same with the exhibition caseback.

My choices are:

- 38mm, definitely, I prefer smaller watches and this is vintage sizing. Daft to have a vintage style watch in modern sizing IMO.
- acrylic, it's cheaper and yes more authentic.
- red star logo over the HKED Avengers logo or anything else
- display caseback, I don't like these usually but it's only like $10 extra from the Merkur store and this is really unique movement to me.

I don't really care about signed/unsigned crown.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Aliexpress.com is no longer a WUS banned word/term.
> 
> The Holuns is a great price right now, but it is a 46mm watch, compared to the 40.9mm IWC Portuguese.
> 
> The Loreo 6110 is the right size, and $12.50 as well. You just need to get past the "Geman Technology".


Sold out unfortunately  A search only produces 2 matches of what are, I'm guessing, the 2 "least interesting" colors


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

ED209 said:


> You can get a sapphire version in 38mm too. It has a slight dome and a big polished bezel to increase the height. They look similar in head-on photos but the difference is clear side-on.
> 
> Acrylic is more 'vintage' and it's a lot cheaper. It does scratch, but you can polish scratches out with inexpensive Polywatch (maybe even toothpaste). A lot of people positively prefer acrylic crystals, I am not one of them, but I will go for an acrylic crystal on this because it is so much cheaper and because this isn't a beater watch so I should be careful with it anyway. Same with the exhibition caseback.
> 
> ...


This is the one I found from Merkur store:

Seagull Movement Mechanical Chronograph Mens Wrist watch Pilot Officiall Reissue 304 St19 1963 Flieger exibition 42MM Ivory-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

It's 42mm, mineral glass and the Red Star variant with Exhibition Caseback. It's currently at $212 on the main AliX website (will check through the app later). I'm leaning towards this one.

I also found this one below with 38mm dial size, Acrylic and an Exhibition Caseback but I'm confused with the reviews posted in on the same webpage because a few state that they came with faulty movements and the seller wasn't too helpful in sorting the problems (from the same Merkur Store):

Seagull Movement Mechanical Chronograph Mens Wrist watch Pilot Officail Reissue 304 St19 1963 Flieger exibition case back-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Also, does Merkur store on AliX even respond to messages? I messaged them in the morning and it's evening now but no response whatsoever. That's a little slow.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I also found this one below with 38mm dial, Acrylic and an Exhibition Caseback but I'm confused with the reviews posted in the listing because a few state that they came with faulty movements and the seller wasn't too helpful in sorting the problems (from the same Merkur Store):
> 
> Seagull Movement Mechanical Chronograph Mens Wrist watch Pilot Officail Reissue 304 St19 1963 Flieger exibition case back-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


This kind of attitude is really too bad for the seller, really. AliExpress buyer fears nothing, as AliX customer protection plan is top notch. You'll get your money back (and the platform will pay itself on the store) but the seller will get bad reviews and bad reputation. I guess stupidity doesn't know borders...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Also, does Merkur store on AliX even respond to messages? I messaged them in the morning and it's evening now but no response whatsoever. That's a little slow.


I contacted them 3 times, they always answered between 2 to 4 hours after message. They do mention to call them in case of a hurry (chat automatic response), have you tried that?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

If this Merkur Store is the same set-up as Infinite Time / bjbcs on eBay then I contacted them a couple of times during the five month delay (!) to a watch I'd ordered from them there, and they always responded with a genuine response (that they were being given the runaround by their suppliers, and couldn't make any promises). I kind of am more reassured by the honesty, rather than just making false promises or ignoring me. And as mougino says, Aliexpress protection is at least as good as anything you'll get from any grey market supplier of what is probably not a Sea-Gull cased watch in the first place (if you want one of those, they cost more than double).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just found out that Merkur Store shipped my 1963 Panda and my Flieger blue hands together by FedEx 

I have mixed feelings about that... On the one hand, they offered this free of charge, it's a nice gesture from them and I'll get my watches faster and more securely than with any Chinese logistician. But on the other hand I *really* hope they lowered the declared value of the watches because if my calculations are right I could end up paying an additional 80€ in customs, taxes and fees  kind of ruins the gesture on my part.

Nicolas

Nicolas


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Over here, the declared value doesn't even matter when going through fedex or DHL. They always ask for invoice and proof of payment :-(


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

ED209 said:


> This is why I don't take photos:
> 
> View attachment 14240439
> 
> ...


Thank you for the pic. I don't know why I thought it was a bigger watch. So basically this price is as good as it's going to get. I'll think about it some more but usually if I don't like the design, I end up not wearing the watch no matter how well made it is.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> I just found out that Merkur Store shipped my 1963 Panda and my Flieger blue hands together by FedEx
> 
> I have mixed feelings about that... On the one hand, they offered this free of charge, it's a nice gesture from them and I'll get my watches faster and more securely than with any Chinese logistician. But on the other hand I *really* hope they lowered the declared value of the watches because if my calculations are right I could end up paying an additional 80€ in customs, taxes and fees  kind of ruins the gesture on my part.
> 
> ...


oh boy! I certainly hope they did. Before making any purchase, I usually ask if they're willing to declare lower price, and if they say "aye" then I my wallet says "make it so".
Now, to keep the comms simple and avoiding any lost in translation type of situation, I attach this in my messages. Feel free to use it b-)


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Rista said:


> Over here, the declared value doesn't even matter when going through fedex or DHL. They always ask for invoice and proof of payment :-(


You can always cook an invoice  This is usually the case when I buy hats from Australia. They declare 50AUD upon our mutual agreement. I get invoice from customs when the package arrives. They ask for proof. Me cooks invoice and pays it. They release the parcel. Everyone is happy. :-d


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I just found out that Merkur Store shipped my 1963 Panda and my Flieger blue hands together by FedEx
> 
> I have mixed feelings about that... On the one hand, they offered this free of charge, it's a nice gesture from them and I'll get my watches faster and more securely than with any Chinese logistician. But on the other hand I *really* hope they lowered the declared value of the watches because if my calculations are right I could end up paying an additional 80€ in customs, taxes and fees  kind of ruins the gesture on my part.
> 
> ...


Oh boy! If this happens in my case, and they ship it via Fedex Indian Customs will completely levy a huge duty on the watch. They don't care if a lower value is declared or not when it's DHL and Fedex. I'm steering clear of the Seagull 1963 Chronograph for now. Will pick it up later.

Buying up the two-tone Parnis Datejust homage from the store Watch Shop 777, has been stewing in my Wishlist for months now!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

never mind...database errors threw me off the track


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Oh boy! If this happens in my case, and they ship it via Fedex Indian Customs will completely levy a huge duty on the watch. They don't care if a lower value is declared or not when it's DHL and Fedex. I'm steering clear of the Seagull 1963 Chronograph for now. Will pick it up later.


In Merkur Store's defense, they only did it (use FedEx) because my first 1963 only made it to Beijing before being returned to seller. I said I was unhappy about that and they answered they would ship back with a better shipment method.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

After looking around, I'm seriously considering to pull the trigger on this one:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32965589615.html

(38mm, Acrylic)

after looking at pics of 42mm in this color, they seem to lose the vintage charm


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

What happened to the last 3 days of posts in this thread?

Sorry. This thread was stuck on page 1034 earlier today, at least in my laptop's Chrome browser.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This sale is going to be the final push over the cliff for me to get a couple that have been pestering me from my watch list for awhile:

$22 Nakzen Pagoda (haven't decided on a dial color yet)








... and a Type-B automatic flieger from Merkur with sapphire and Miyota movement for $120.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> What happened to the last 3 days of posts in this thread?


I can see posts in this thread from my phone (chrome browser) on cellular network but not from desktop machine (Firefox).

You might see your replies from watchuseek profile. Something is kaputt with forums.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> What happened to the last 3 days of posts in this thread?


Same here...
I can see from mobile but not from laptop.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Aliexpress.com is no longer a WUS banned word/term.
> 
> The Holuns is a great price right now, but it is a 46mm watch, compared to the 40.9mm IWC Portuguese.
> 
> The Loreo 6110 is the right size, and $12.50 as well. You just need to get past the "Geman Technology".


How about this one

DKK 113.73 43%OFF | Man Wrist Watch 2019 Luxury Brand Men Watch Male Clock Business Classic Quartz Sport Chronograph Watch For Men Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KWR8d2osF


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

bushu16 said:


> HoustonReal said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the last 3 days of posts in this thread?
> ...


Because we've gone over 1000 pages maybe?


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This sale is going to be the final push over the cliff for me to get a couple that have been pestering me from my watch list for awhile:
> 
> ... and a Type-B automatic flieger from Merkur with sapphire and Miyota movement for $120.
> 
> View attachment 14242719


Can you link this one please?
I found only $120 Merkur Flieger which says "japanese" in the title, but then in the text it says "seagull movement" (https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/japan-automatic-mvt-Flieger-Pilot-WristWatch-Mens-Heated-Blue-Sapphire-B-Uhr-Chronograph-300M-WR/4710019_32965593656.html?gps-id=6791677&scm=1007.14677.110221.0&scm_id=1007.14677.110221.0&scm-url=1007.14677.110221.0&pvid=bdce4b7d-3d7a-4144-a382-1b8bff3cb6c0&spm=a2g1y.promotion-20181111.promoteWysiwyg_133370849.3

Just as a side note- they have the same model for $15 more: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/japan-automatic-mvt-Flieger-Pilot-Enamel-Dial-Watch-Mens-Heated-Blue-Sapphire-B-Uhr-Chronograph-300M/4710019_33023493753.html?gps-id=6791677&scm=1007.14677.110221.0&scm_id=1007.14677.110221.0&scm-url=1007.14677.110221.0&pvid=c434a0e3-e31e-45b4-8adf-f70c17184c44&spm=a2g1y.promotion-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_14359166.0 and then also two differently priced NH35 models, interestingly described in one case as "mechanical hand wind".

Is it kind of a lottery 'order and then just hope' system?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> How about this one
> 
> DKK 113.73 43%OFF | Man Wrist Watch 2019 Luxury Brand Men Watch Male Clock Business Classic Quartz Sport Chronograph Watch For Men Relogio Masculino
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KWR8d2osF


I won't waste money on alloy case watches, unless the "alloy" is tungsten carbide. Also, not a Portuguese homage. Not crazy about the Penises branding, whoops "Jenises".


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

goctavius said:


> Can you link this one please?
> I found only $120 Merkur Flieger which says "japanese" in the title, but then in the text it says "seagull movement" (https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/japan-automatic-mvt-Flieger-Pilot-WristWatch-Mens-Heated-Blue-Sapphire-B-Uhr-Chronograph-300M-WR/4710019_32965593656.html?gps-id=6791677&scm=1007.14677.110221.0&scm_id=1007.14677.110221.0&scm-url=1007.14677.110221.0&pvid=bdce4b7d-3d7a-4144-a382-1b8bff3cb6c0&spm=a2g1y.promotion-20181111.promoteWysiwyg_133370849.3
> 
> Just as a side note- they have the same model for $15 more: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/japan-automatic-mvt-Flieger-Pilot-Enamel-Dial-Watch-Mens-Heated-Blue-Sapphire-B-Uhr-Chronograph-300M/4710019_33023493753.html?gps-id=6791677&scm=1007.14677.110221.0&scm_id=1007.14677.110221.0&scm-url=1007.14677.110221.0&pvid=c434a0e3-e31e-45b4-8adf-f70c17184c44&spm=a2g1y.promotion-20181111.promoteRecommendProducts_14359166.0 and then also two differently priced NH35 models, interestingly described in one case as "mechanical hand wind".
> ...


That's the one I'm looking at.

I presumed the Japanese movement part was right, because the other watches I see similar to this that have Sea-Gull movements are more expensive, like $135 or more.

It doesn't really matter to me either way; the look, price and specs are good for me. I have had watches with Sea-Gull movements in the past and found them to be quality movements.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> After looking around, I'm seriously considering to pull the trigger on this one:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32965589615.html
> 
> ...


Just a heads up, this one doesn't come with an exhibition case-back.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

FYI the $120 Merkur Flieger is neither a Miyota nor a Seagull, its an NH35. Info coming from Merkur Store:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I just found out that Merkur Store shipped my 1963 Panda and my Flieger blue hands together by FedEx
> 
> I have mixed feelings about that... On the one hand, they offered this free of charge, it's a nice gesture from them and I'll get my watches faster and more securely than with any Chinese logistician. But on the other hand I *really* hope they lowered the declared value of the watches because if my calculations are right I could end up paying an additional 80€ in customs, taxes and fees  kind of ruins the gesture on my part.
> 
> ...


I asked them directly and Merkur Store did declare $20 for the 2 watches to FedDex 
This and the commercial gesture (free FedEx after a failed AliX shipment), they sure know how to please a customer.
I will recommend them for sure!

Nicolas


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Has anyone purchased this "hemi-circle" watch from Tomoro? Looks very interesting.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...5b-49ac-9bc0-7732a099a427&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a good rubber strap with deployant clasp?

Need a 20mm lug width and preferably 18mm at the clasp so I can use the original clasp on the new strap.

The cheap ones I've tried have all been either rock hard plastic or insane dust magnets so I suppose I have to spend a bit more to get quality, but then if I'm spending more I don't want it to be a gamble like the ones I've tried.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dropmyload said:


> Has anyone purchased this "hemi-circle" watch from Tomoro? Looks very interesting.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...5b-49ac-9bc0-7732a099a427&transAbTest=ae803_4


It's a homage of the Karebo, which was inspired by the Xeric Halograph series. The Karebo has an ETA 2824-2 movement.





















The *Carnival 8816G* is a knockoff of the Xeric Halograph Chrono


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Just a heads up, this one doesn't come with an exhibition case-back.


It is alright. I have no friends and living a hermit stoic life so I won't be showing the back case to anyone...except my cat 



HoustonReal said:


> It's a homage of the Karebo, which was inspired by the Xeric Halograph series. The Karebo has an ETA 2824-2 movement.
> 
> View attachment 14243947
> View attachment 14243951


Went with these ones since "Karebo&Original" text seemed way too huge for my taste.

Quick snaps yesterday for feedback in AliX, thence the appalling quality.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I asked them directly and Merkur Store did declare $20 for the 2 watches to FedDex
> This and the commercial gesture (free FedEx after a failed AliX shipment), they sure know how to please a customer.
> I will recommend them for sure!
> 
> Nicolas


IIRC you had posted here that one of your shipments had not made it to you a while back, was that the failed shipment your referring to?

Also, Fedex shipping I believe would involve an additional shipping charge so they shipped it complimentary then in your case. That's really nice of them but at the same time that's exactly where my worry lies. I hope they don't ship mine through Fedex or EMS. I want them to ship it via the free China Registered Post Air Mail option that I will choose. Fedex and EMS both have $20-30 additional charges and of course will get slammed with a heavy duty in the Indian Customs.

Here are the shipping options available to me:


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

To whom it may concern, one other important distinction between the different versions of the 1963 apart from size and caseback is the text on the dial. Now I don't know which one's historically correct but they're certainly different:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

TheFinalHour said:


> To whom it may concern, one other important distinction between the different versions of the 1963 apart from size and caseback is the text on the dial. Now I don't know which one's historically correct but they're certainly different:
> 
> View attachment 14244227


Using Google, I found this blog post of an owner of what is purported to be an actual 1963 Project 304 watch. It's on an Asian watch enthusiast web site.

http://www.eastwatchreview.com/blog/2015/10/20/a-historical-perspective-chinas-first-chronograph

If we take it as true, then this is what an actual 1963 looked like.










I think this modern version is the closest to the original design.

https://www.hkedwatches.com/collections/1963-38mm/products/hked-ed63-cream-with-gold-hands-1










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Using Google, I found this blog post of an owner of what is purported to be an actual 1963 Project 304 watch. It's on an Asian watch enthusiast web site.
> 
> A Historical Perspective: China's First Chronograph ? East Watch Review
> 
> ...


The "Avengers logo" is actually a badge of the PLAAF used in the '60s. The one you've pictured is the first production model.

I think all the different styles have their own historic claims, like first prototype, first production model, final production design, etc. Current models use 21J, ST1901 movements, despite what's on the dial. The old ST3 was a 19J movement.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/seagull-d304-review-lot-bad-pics-pedantic-historic-notes-4199250.html

While it was never produced in large numbers, so it's not really the authentic watch made for the PLAAF, I like the looks of the colorful *1963 Prototype* better than either D304 production model.

Basically:

*First Sea-Gull 304 Prototype *circa late 1961, with Venus 175, 17J, 18,800 vph movement









*Sea-Gull 1963 Prototype* w/improved ST3 19J, 21,600 movement (notice star is NOT filled with red)















*First Production Model D304 *circa 1965-1966









*Final Production Model *ended in 1969









*Another set of prototypes:*


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

caktaylor said:


> I think this modern version is the closest to the original design.
> 
> https://www.hkedwatches.com/collections/1963-38mm/products/hked-ed63-cream-with-gold-hands-1


I've seen this version being referred to as the civil aviation model, which, if that's the PLAAF logo on the dial there, seems unlikely to be accurate.



HoustonReal said:


> While it was never produced in large numbers, so it's not really the authentic watch made for the PLAAF, I like the looks of the colorful *1963 Prototype* better than either D304 production model.


Me too, the 1961 prototype is interesting too with its Breitling-esque italic numerals but the colorful one with the triangular indexes is the most pleasing to look at imo.


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

This blue and cream HKED's version deviates far from any historical ones but I'm almost sad it's sold out. I'd love to have one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CASE2112 (Feb 24, 2016)

Hello all. I've scrolled though multiple entries within this thread, but I still haven't found an answer from my review or from researching AliExpress. I know that many have mentioned Pilot/Flieger watches from San Martin and others that seem to be very good investments for the money. However, I'd like to find one that is 40mm with, at least, 100mm WR (at least) with a sapphire crystal. I’m intrigued by the San Martin bronze version, but 38mm is just a little too small. I appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

bearwithwatch said:


> Went with these ones since "Karebo&Original" text seemed way too huge for my taste.


Is it the same movement? Because the Carnival seems to be about double the price of the Karebo?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

CASE2112 said:


> Hello all. I've scrolled though multiple entries within this thread, but I still haven't found an answer from my review or from researching AliExpress. I know that many have mentioned Pilot/Flieger watches from San Martin and others that seem to be very good investments for the money. However, I'd like to find one that is 40mm with, at least, 100mm WR (at least) with a sapphire crystal. I'm intrigued by the San Martin bronze version, but 38mm is just a little too small. I appreciate any feedback. Thanks.


Do you want specifically a Flieger with 100M WR? If WR is so important your best bet would be any of the Merkur/SM/etc. divers (plenty to choose from).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pedrorq said:


> Is it the same movement? Because the Carnival seems to be about double the price of the Karebo?


The Karebo is an automatic, with an ETA 2824-2. The Tomoro is a quartz homage version of the Karebo.















The Carnival 8816G is a quartz chronograph homage of the Xeric Halograph Chrono. The Xeric uses the Miyota JS50 quartz chronograph movement, and I assume the Carnival does as well.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone know anything about our have one of these? It's one of many watches I'm looking at, at the moment.

£66.18 54%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Sport Chronograph Watches for Men Quartz Watches with Date and Super Luminous Steel Leather Strap Watches RGA1663
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/7FQWZzO


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Quite interested in this as well, claimed specs: 316L steel case, Miyota quartz movement, sapphire crystal, screw down crown and caseback, WR of 200m, fully lumed numerals. Available in black PVD and pepsi.

It's quite distinctive with its old timey numerals, is it a homage of anything or an original design?









A review I suppose in Russian which I don't speak: 




https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Bm7QrXprl


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Don't be sad for too long. Ed himself has told me that this model will be back in stock very soon, likely within a month. It's my favorite of the bunch.



danilapanfilov said:


> This blue and cream HKED's version deviates far from any historical ones but I'm almost sad it's sold out. I'd love to have one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Receives the "pajama strap" one pass NATO similar to what Blueshark offers. Paid $12 or so. It's basically like one of the paratrooper style straps, but in a single pass NATO format with the added bonus of a floating first keeper.

I really like it on first look. It's long for a single pass strap at 285mm to the end of the strap, but it's comfortable and easier to put on vs the hook on the MN style strap.

EDIT: Forgot the link.

Might order another color while the sale is going on.


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Don't be sad for too long. Ed himself has told me that this model will be back in stock very soon, likely within a month. It's my favorite of the bunch.


Great news! And the wait is indeed very short. 
Subscribing to news will also give updates on stock or I'm doomed to obsessively refresh the page several times a day? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

danilapanfilov said:


> Great news! And the wait is indeed very short.
> Subscribing to news will also give updates on stock or I'm doomed to obsessively refresh the page several times a day?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Link please? Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> Receives the "pajama strap" one pass NATO similar to what Blueshark offers. Paid $12 or so. It's basically like one of the paratrooper style straps, but in a single pass NATO format with the added bonus of a floating first keeper.
> 
> I really like it on first look. It's long for a single pass strap at 285mm to the end of the strap, but it's comfortable and easier to put on vs the hook on the MN style strap.
> 
> ...


hey I have both those watches, the flatline and the bulova UHF chrono, I like the band but I can't find that band on ali, do you have a link or txt use in the description of it?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> hey I have both those watches, the flatline and the bulova UHF chrono, I like the band but I can't find that band on ali, do you have a link or txt use in the description of it?


The OP added the link in the post: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Bag-Nato-Elastic-Watch-Band/32985601855.html
The strap looks really good. I'm considering to purchase one too.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Greggg3 said:


> hey I have both those watches, the flatline and the bulova UHF chrono, I like the band but I can't find that band on ali, do you have a link or txt use in the description of it?


An individual of excellent taste!

Sorry about missing the link originally.

The Flatline did show me a potential negative about the strap. It has fairly tight lugs to the case, so that when you pull the strap onto the watch, the cut holes drag. Not sure if that would cause them to fray over time or not.

The Bulova and Citizen Avion had more space, and didn't drag when installing.

I really bought this with the Citizen in mind. Happy with the color combo there.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Don't be sad for too long. Ed himself has told me that this model will be back in stock very soon, likely within a month. It's my favorite of the bunch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this color, though I wish the text on dial was in Mandarin/Cantonese, just like Russians do with Vostok/Amfibia line


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Andy-S said:


> An individual of excellent taste!
> 
> Sorry about missing the link originally.
> 
> ...


If the lugs are tight you can remove the spring bars, install the strap and then put the spring bars back. This way the strap should have less wear. If you want to make it easier you can use quick release spring bars.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> If the lugs are tight you can remove the spring bars, install the strap and then put the spring bars back. This way the strap should have less wear. If you want to make it easier you can use quick release spring bars.


I have the MN style strap from AE as well, so well aware of that. However, the reason I like these style vs those is the quick change possibility.

I have a bunch of quick release spring bars, and use them as well.

I don't know that this is a huge issue with these. The stretch just makes me wonder how they'll hold up when dragging through spring bars vs a regular NATO. Just wanted to point this out in case it bothers somebody. I'm not too torn up about it, just something I noticed.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Thinking about getting these during the current sale.

£166.72 16%OFF | San Martin Tuna SBBN015 Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Sport Watch Stainlss Steel Watch 300m Water Resistant Ceramic bezel 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/H8wLWgs

Does anyone have one of these straps, or s something similar they'd recommended instead?

£12.11 11%OFF | Silver 18mm/20mm/22mm/24mm Band Stainless Steel Milanese Shark Mesh Watch Band Strap Bracelet Correas Para Reloj
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/h2kHnVm









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

danilapanfilov said:


> Great news! And the wait is indeed very short.
> Subscribing to news will also give updates on stock or I'm doomed to obsessively refresh the page several times a day?


Re the HKED ED63 Sunburst Blue/Cream, I wrote Ed directly (using the link/address on his web site) and, at his suggestion, put a deposit on it a couple of months ago to ensure that I got in on the watch once it became available. My latest update from him (1-2 weeks ago) was that he was expecting to receive the watch in Hong Kong in late June, and that he'd take a week or so to QC stuff, then ship it out then. I don't know whether the timeline for general sales is the same, but I imagine it would be similar.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ibisuk said:


> Link please? Thanks.


HKED ED63 Sunburst Blue/Cream link


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1448 digital watch ~15$


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Look Ma! No hands... a very sterile dial on this one.









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone have one of these straps, or s something similar they'd recommended instead?
> 
> £12.11 11%OFF | Silver 18mm/20mm/22mm/24mm Band Stainless Steel Milanese Shark Mesh Watch Band Strap Bracelet Correas Para Relojhttps://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/h2kHnVm


Can't help with feedback, but I found that strap (assuming it's the same) cheaper for 18mm (£8.88), at least - here
£8.90 here

22mm is £7.37

This one is £6.60 but has a more run-of-the-mill clasp.

PS: About those "8 Grid" travel Faux Leather cases, a few UK sellers have them Buy It Now or Best Offer on ebay for £9.99 at the moment. Assuming they're actually shipping from the UK (some Chinese ebay sellers state their location as a UK city sometimes).

Another Edit: Won't clog up this thread as it's not about Aliexpress but this ebay seller accepted £9 for the "8 Grid" Faux Leather case (turns out they are based in China, with a faux-UK address, might be a drop-shipping company, though).

Also, No1VIPER, I'm sure you're on Hotukdeals and the like, lots of offers on WatchGecko's Clearance page for 316L Solid Stainless Steel straps (*NEWSLETTER* code takes 10% off) - they're probably a better bet. WatchGecko even have an article comparing cheaper mesh straps with Ali/ebay versions.

I can see some Ali sellers describe their straps as "316L Stainless Steel", but as another member said a while back, in China they say'll anything to make a sale. All we have to go by is Feedback.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

ibisuk said:


> Look Ma! No hands... a very sterile dial on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What watch is that?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> What watch is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


￡126.16 23%OFF | Mens Watches Top Brand Runway Luxury European Design Automatic Mechanical Watch S0709
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ci8e3PdO

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Anyone seen, bought or even know the movement in these distinctive and cheap dress/fashion watches? 38mm (nice for dress watch), sapphire crystal, 20mm lugs. I've messaged the seller to ask about the movement.

I'm partial to the black one. Dragon scale watches?
Edit: I'm leaning more towards the white face with rose bezel now.
￡42.14 52%OFF | IK Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Crystal Automatic Mechanical Male Clock Auto Date 10ATM Leather Strap Wristwatch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c9hUkazE









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

I believe it's a replica of the Drive de Cartier. Probably they deleted by mistake the hands along with the Cartier logo in that pic?



ibisuk said:


> ￡126.16 23%OFF | Mens Watches Top Brand Runway Luxury European Design Automatic Mechanical Watch S0709
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ci8e3PdO
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

They're there 😅 just hardly visible


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> They're there 😅 just hardly visible
> 
> View attachment 14249977


oh wow


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

ibisuk said:


> ￡126.16 23%OFF | Mens Watches Top Brand Runway Luxury European Design Automatic Mechanical Watch S0709
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ci8e3PdO
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


 that description! 
But at least that watch can fire your imagination about what time it is ;-)

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Watchinski said:


> that description!
> But at least that watch can fire your imagination about what time it is ;-)
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


It might be best to have it writted on a piece of paper!





Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ibisuk said:


> Look Ma! No hands... a very sterile dial on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The white dial version is nice. I'm just wondering why there's no branding, or hints about what movement powers this watch. At 43mm, this model is a little large, and $160 seems a bit much with so little information. Looking a little closer, this looks like a replica Cartier watch (Drive de Cartier Moon Phases), that explains why no branding is evident. I'm guessing the actual watch is delivered with Cartier branding.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Is it me or it looks like there is an upsurge of counterfeited watches on AliX? :-((

My black sterile Monaco was in the box yesterday night and sure enough it's not sterile... I'll open it and see if I can scrap the Tag logo off. If I can't I'll have another Jaragar (I have the cream dial).

[edit] no  I was able to blacken the logo on the dial but not on the case, alcohol did not help too... unwearable, to the bin it goes!

Some of the new arrivals I inquired, no need to say anything just opening the chat window with the item link and the AliX seller immediately showed me pics of a fake watch :-((

And those Age Girl stores are staying waaay too long on the platform for my taste, despite being reported (at least from me) AliX seems to protect them... That's really a shame. This clearly does not go in the good direction!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, Design looks fine, is the movement they're showing from Seiko group ?


ibisuk said:


> Anyone seen, bought or even know the movement in these distinctive and cheap dress/fashion watches? 38mm (nice for dress watch), sapphire crystal, 20mm lugs. I've messaged the seller to ask about the movement. I'm partial to the black one. Dragon scale watches? Edit: I'm leaning more towards the white face with rose bezel now. ￡42.14 52%OFF | IK Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Crystal Automatic Mechanical Male Clock Auto Date 10ATM Leather Strap Wristwatch https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c9hUkazE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TleVta (Jul 8, 2017)

Nobody in for the Age Girl watches? How about The Punisher homage?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

TleVta said:


> Nobody in for the Age Girl watches? How about The Punisher homage?


Age girl are replicas. Fakes. Has been asked here a lot.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

This is just another train of thought, inspired by No1VIPER mentioning Stainless Steel Straps. Leaving aside the WatchGecko sale, which I added to my reply to No1VIPER before this one, (I bought one from there for my Seiko Alpinist)! I see some Ali sellers boldly state "316L Stainless Steel" in their listings.

I'm wondering whether to make a test purchase on an Aliexpress "316L Stainless Steel" bracelet.

Does anyone have experience of these 316L watch straps versus more reputable brands? Apologies if this has been covered at length before, it is a huge thread!

Some "316L" examples:

22cm/24cm Black or Silver at *£18.44* https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sta...16l-stainless-steel-bracelet/32954815800.html







20mm/22mm/24mm/26mm Silver, Black, or Rose *£8.85* or *£9.70* https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sol...inles-Steel-Watch-Band-Strap/32994205978.html







13mm/17mm/19mm/20mm/22mm Silver, *£10.10* https://www.aliexpress.com/item/CAR...-Silver-316L-stainless-Steel/32838686768.html


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

thetimelord said:


> This is just another train of thought, inspired by No1VIPER mentioning Stainless Steel Straps. Leaving aside the WatchGecko sale, which I added to my reply to No1VIPER before this one, (I bought one from there for my Seiko Alpinist)! I see some Ali sellers boldly state "316L Stainless Steel" in their listings.
> 
> I'm wondering whether to make a test purchase on an Aliexpress "316L Stainless Steel" bracelet.
> 
> ...


I suppose there is variety, but you get pretty good bang for your buck. Edges can be a bit sharp, brushing may or may not be even, pins may not be placed very nicely,and finishing may be rough, especially on non-visible sections. I think once it's on your wrist, most people won't notice common flaws.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ibisuk said:


> Anyone seen, bought or even know the movement in these distinctive and cheap dress/fashion watches? 38mm (nice for dress watch), sapphire crystal, 20mm lugs. I've messaged the seller to ask about the movement.
> 
> I'm partial to the black one. Dragon scale watches?
> Edit: I'm leaning more towards the white face with rose bezel now.
> ...





manchette said:


> Hello, Design looks fine, is the movement they're showing from Seiko group ?


Not a Seiko with that rotor. It's definitely Chinese. Hard to tell based on that one picture, but my best GUESS is a Sea-Gull TY2806/ST1612. The watch is too expensive to have a Tongji movement, and it doesn't look like a Dixmont//Nanning/Beijing or Hangzhou.

The company website is no help. IK°¢ÅÁçùÐÂ¿îÈ«×Ô¶¯»úÐµÄÐ±í Ò»°ÙÃ×·ÀË® ÄÐÊ¿ÊÖ±í ¸ßµµ


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> I suppose there is variety, but you get pretty good bang for your buck. Edges can be a bit sharp, brushing may or may not be even, pins may not be placed very nicely,and finishing may be rough, especially on non-visible sections. I think once it's on your wrist, most people won't notice common flaws.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I was hoping for specific recommendations, and pondering whether the "316L Stainless Steel" is accurate.

Here's all I've come up with so far - this is apparently a review of a ZLIMSN (this brand cropped up on my Aliexpress searches tonight) - though it is from two years ago :-s
"President style bracelet from eBay for 12 USD, is it any good?"




If anyone's wondering, I bought the Brushed/Polished Rastrick for my Alpinist (not Aliexpress).


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

thetimelord said:


> I was hoping for specific recommendations, and pondering whether the "316L Stainless Steel" is accurate.
> 
> Here's all I've come up with so far - this is apparently a review of a ZLIMSN (this brand cropped up on my Aliexpress searches tonight) - though it is from two years ago :-s
> "President style bracelet from eBay for 12 USD, is it any good?"
> ...


I don't have it handy, but I bought one that is frequently mentioned here for my Mako that is SS (don't know if it is 316L). It looks like the pic below. The thin metal of the clasp is nearly able to take skin off. Quality us decent, though.









Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I know it's a little more pricey than some other 9015 watches available on Ali... But I really like the look of this one.

£195.12 51%OFF | Switzerland LOBINNI Top Luxury Brand Watches Men Sapphire relogio Japan MIYOTA 9015 Automatic Mechanical Men's Clock L5001-1
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/mytUqpi


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone have this Reef Tiger Bubble:



















Link: Reef Tiger/RT Luminous Sport Watches for Mens Steel Big Skeleton Dial with Date Leather Strap Self winding Wrist Watch RGA704-in Sports Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

A number of color options are available. The only nice quality homage to the Corum Bubble that I can find on Ali. The movement is a Seiko NH35A and it comes with Sapphire crystal. I don't have a Reef Tiger watch but I believe their quality is very good. A nice watch, should be fun to wear!


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone have this Reef Tiger Bubble:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a reef tiger RGA1616 and it is an impressive watch for the price. Build quality is great. Not sure about the rest if their watches.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone have this Reef Tiger Bubble:
> 
> A number of color options are available. The only nice quality homage to the Corum Bubble that I can find on Ali. The movement is a Seiko NH35A and it comes with Sapphire crystal. I don't have a Reef Tiger watch but I believe their quality is very good. A nice watch, should be fun to wear!


I'm always having to restrain myself from ordering the chrono version (automatic or quartz, especially the gold case with purple inners). It's so wacky and seems such fun, but I can't really see myself wearing it very often.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/phaGiyd6L
















Kurt at minitwatch did a review of it:


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

thetimelord said:


> This is just another train of thought, inspired by No1VIPER mentioning Stainless Steel Straps. Leaving aside the WatchGecko sale, which I added to my reply to No1VIPER before this one, (I bought one from there for my Seiko Alpinist)! I see some Ali sellers boldly state "316L Stainless Steel" in their listings.
> 
> I'm wondering whether to make a test purchase on an Aliexpress "316L Stainless Steel" bracelet.
> 
> Does anyone have experience of these 316L watch straps versus more reputable brands? Apologies if this has been covered at length before, it is a huge thread!


Greetings timelord 

I bought a couple of the straps from this vendor, one in Polished Finish and another in Matt Black PVD. I paid just over £18 for the 2 delivered. Not on expensive watches, just a couple of El Cheepo Pulsars I got off the bay in my usual manner, I think one cost me £35 and the other just over £40, so I did not want to spend a Kings Ransom on new Bracelets! I have had them for around 3 months and so far so good. Are they 316SS? Well they said they are 316, but I can't test it except to say they look fine and have not gone rusty as yet.

Apart from that don't know 

https://hengrc.aliexpress.com/store/2719011?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.d0484c4dYutzll

All I will say is I will buy a couple more come the next Sale!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> I know it's a little more pricey than some other 9015 watches available on Ali... But I really like the look of this one.
> 
> £195.12 51%OFF | Switzerland LOBINNI Top Luxury Brand Watches Men Sapphire relogio Japan MIYOTA 9015 Automatic Mechanical Men's Clock L5001-1
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/mytUqpi


It does look good. But hour hand longer than minutes? And "engravers"?

Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

I'm stressing out a little haha - easy Sunday with not much to do, last day of the ali sale makes me want to get ALL THE WATCHES. Right now I'm looking at the Carnival 8894G, tell me it doesn't look exceedingly nice:






I love the blue dial, domed crystal and the long seconds hand. There's also a version with a gold tone case and all gold hands. I don't currently have a gold watch..... Then again, I don't have one because I don't need one ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Not a Seiko with that rotor. It's definitely Chinese. Hard to tell based on that one picture, but my best GUESS is a Sea-Gull TY2806/ST1612. The watch is too expensive to have a Tongji movement, and it doesn't look like a Dixmont//Nanning/Beijing or Hangzhou.
> 
> The company website is no help. IK°¢ÅÁçùÐÂ¿îÈ«×Ô¶¯»úÐµÄÐ±í Ò»°ÙÃ×·ÀË® ÄÐÊ¿ÊÖ±í ¸ßµµ


Hello, This seems ok, a Seagull would be very nice indeed, thanks  I may try one


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Greetings timelord
> 
> I bought a couple of the straps from this vendor, one in Polished Finish and another in Matt Black PVD. I paid just over £18 for the 2 delivered. Not on expensive watches, just a couple of El Cheepo Pulsars I got off the bay in my usual manner, I think one cost me £35 and the other just over £40, so I did not want to spend a Kings Ransom on new Bracelets! I have had them for around 3 months and so far so good. Are they 316SS? Well they said they are 316, but I can't test it except to say they look fine and have not gone rusty as yet.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll bookmark that and have a look.

Just realised the Geckota/WatchGecko S/S strap I bought doesn't have curved end links - and they don't seem to sell them for that design (Rastrick). (The Seiko Alpinist looks better with curved end straps - the gap will probably annoy me). Urgh.

Edit: Wonder if this Jubilee might be more suitable, good reviews, the ends look more curved but it's hard to tell (hardly a watch bracelet expert) https://www.aliexpress.com/store/pr...rap-Deployment-Clasp/2719011_32767833248.html

(Weirdly they sell another which doesn't say 316L, but looks very similar https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sta...ver-Fashion-Women-Solid-Link/32781543897.html)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I went on and bought 2 extra watches...I think I am getting over the line, I am now around 15. I got a corgeut black bay bronze homage for 80 euros, and a nomos tangente quartz homage for 12. I had the carnival homage in my wish list for a long time, but while I enjoy looking at the watch, I am not getting the urge to buy it to wear it. The 12 euro homage has at least a nice strap if I don't like the watch and the cost is minimal.
I was looking also for a decent nato strap for the new bronze watch and I could not find anything with bronze buckles below 30 euros. And the more expensive ones, to be honest I did not like the color. In the end I bought one with rose-gold buckles, hoping that after some scotch bright treatment it will become dull and not too distracting.


----------



## KpkRetro (Feb 1, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> I'm stressing out a little haha - easy Sunday with not much to do, last day of the ali sale makes me want to get ALL THE WATCHES. Right now I'm looking at the Carnival 8894G, tell me it doesn't look exceedingly nice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it looks stunning in person


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Ali has the DeFeels watch for $98.99 and w/discount coupons it is closer to $90. I know this has caused quite a stir but where can you get a 9015 powered watch w/nice cordovan colored leather strap, 40mm (almost the perfect size) w/sapphire crystal for that kind of money. I think I have to rethink this in lieu of the value proposition here!!!! What say you? Should you first language English speakers rethink this? It does look especially good w/the white face and stainless case contrasted against the cordovan colored strap! Try to deny that!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

We could cross that "L" and turn it into a "T" for DeFeets but that is just as offensive!


----------



## danilapanfilov (Oct 13, 2016)

TheFinalHour said:


> I'm always having to restrain myself from ordering the chrono version (automatic or quartz, especially the gold case with purple inners). It's so wacky and seems such fun, but I can't really see myself wearing it very often.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/phaGiyd6L
> 
> View attachment 14254009


At least they're honest in the description 









Though my favorite parts are crazy horse leather and mechanical textures dial that is "the implication of the explosion and vitality" 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Ali has the DeFeels watch for $98.99 and w/discount coupons it is closer to $90. I know this has caused quite a stir but where can you get a 9015 powered watch w/nice cordovan colored leather strap, 40mm (almost the perfect size) w/sapphire crystal for that kind of money. I think I have to rethink this in lieu of the value proposition here!!!! What say you? Should you first language English speakers rethink this? It does look especially good w/the white face and stainless case contrasted against the cordovan colored strap! Try to deny that!


De Feels has a controversial name but otherwise looks quite nice although I'm not totally convinced about the legibility of those hands.

Another options with similar specs and price could be this Nakzen:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/NAK...lgo_pvid=94c1f581-45df-45b1-8752-0d8453f0b065


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I know it's a little more pricey than some other 9015 watches available on Ali... But I really like the look of this one.
> 
> £195.12 51%OFF | Switzerland LOBINNI Top Luxury Brand Watches Men Sapphire relogio Japan MIYOTA 9015 Automatic Mechanical Men's Clock L5001-1
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/mytUqpi


The blue dial color and the logo caught my eye. Since I don't really want to buy another watch right now I started looking for a reason not to go for it and I found one. I prefer minute hands that are significantly longer than the hour hand. The minute and hour hands on this piece look about the same length.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

I bought one of the Omega Seamaster Diver homages on AliEx for £69.92 (outside of the sales) - see photos below.

I'm very pleased with it. Perfectly printed dial in terms of hand accuracy/placement, with no mis-alignments of the hour dots or minute track; and the bezel rotates with sturdy clicks. I suppose the rotor is slightly more audible than quieter automatics I have but not loud. Lume seems alright but don't know about longevity. Overall good finishing on the watch too.

It was slightly smaller than I expected but it seems to be the same dimensions as the Omega. I suppose the bezel is quite thick.

I changed the blue rubber strap for a metal one from an old Pulsar and it fits almost perfectly. It's perhaps a bit on the thin side, although I've seen vintage Tag Heuers with similar thin straps.

I may see if I can source a more Omega-like strap for it - does anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a nautilus homage. I'm looking for a sterile dial version. There's so many fakes on Ali I keep coming across.

£47.29 21%OFF | LISM Top Luxury Brand Sports Watch Men 2813 Automatic Monement Watches Black Dial Stainless mens AAA Mechanical Wristwatches
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/smMty12

Our the they just have really weird names. This one looks as if someone fell asleep on the keyboard 

£31.09 56%OFF | Famous Watches Top Brand Luxury Watch Full Steel Blue Male Fashion Business Wrist Watch for men patek Waterproof Army Clock 2019
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c7bvgaWk









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Can anyone recommend a nautilus homage. I'm looking for a sterile dial version. There's so many fakes on Ali I keep coming across.
> 
> £47.29 21%OFF | LISM Top Luxury Brand Sports Watch Men 2813 Automatic Monement Watches Black Dial Stainless mens AAA Mechanical Wristwatches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/smMty12
> ...


Your best bet for a true homage (no logo) would be to search in the Parnis or Corgeut stores. They're pricier than the ones you quoted but also much better quality.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Your best bet for a true homage (no logo) would be to search in the Parnis or Corgeut stores. They're pricier than the ones you quoted but also much better quality.


The closest thing I could find in the Parnis Official Store was this.

£88.18 51%OFF | Parnis Mechanical Watches Automatic Watch Men Wristwatch Clock Top Brand Luxury Diver Sapphire Crystal Relogio Masculino 2018
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c3W9bmPe

It's a bit cheaper here though.

£75.81 24%OFF | Free shipping Parnis Mechanical Watches Automatic Watch Men Wristwatch Clock Top Brand Luxury Diver Sapphire Crystal Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cO7WbyQM

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Can anyone recommend a nautilus homage. I'm looking for a sterile dial version. There's so many fakes on Ali I keep coming across.
> 
> £47.29 21%OFF | LISM Top Luxury Brand Sports Watch Men 2813 Automatic Monement Watches Black Dial Stainless mens AAA Mechanical Wristwatches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/smMty12
> ...


Sterile dials are hard to find. Many of the sterile dial models on AliExpress are not really blank, but are Photoshopped to hide the replica branding.

SteelBagelSport and Peter Lee make affordable automatic Nautilus homages. Paulareis produces a cheapo version with a Tongji movement. LGXIGE models look OK, but they're quartz. I'm not sure if you can clean the text off a BagelSport or Peter Lee. A review of the LGXIGE said alcohol did nothing to remove that model's dial text.

The branding on most of these is fairly subtle, especially with certain dial colors







.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Sterile dials are hard to find. Many of the sterile dial models on AliExpress are not really blank, but are Photoshopped to hide the replica branding.
> 
> SteelBagelSport and Peter Lee make affordable automatic Nautilus homages. Paulareis produces a cheapo version with a Tongji movement. LGXIGE models look OK, but they're quartz. I'm not sure if you can clean the text off a BagelSport or Peter Lee. A review of the LGXIGE said alcohol did nothing to remove that model's dial text.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info Houston.
It looks like I'll have to go for the Peter Lee then, I guess. I just can't have a watch that says Steel BagleSport on it, no matter how sublet it is. Everytime I looked at it I just cringe.

This is the one I'm thinking of going for.

£54.45 22%OFF | PETER LEE Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Full Steel Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Classic Male Clocks High Quality Sport Watch 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bsppMl8k


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

After much deliberation, and starting out with about 10 watches in my cart. Here's what I ended up ordering in the end.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## noon86 (Jul 10, 2018)

No1VIPER: nice StanMartin Tuna + Starking watches. Seiko NH35, SS, sapphire dial, ceramic bezel.

View attachment 14256805


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

noon86 said:


> No1VIPER: nice StanMartin Tuna + Starking watches. Seiko NH35, SS, sapphire dial, ceramic bezel.
> 
> View attachment 14256805


Thanks. I already have the Starking in white, which I've had for a quote a while now... but I like it so much that I thought I'd get a black one too.

Did you get that on Ali?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

This just received. My Son bought it with his birthday money so I couldn't really say no. It's a lot of watch for the money


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> After much deliberation, and starting out with about 10 watches in my cart.


Haha I know the feeling, just at the start of the ali sale an Oris I'd been after popped up on a local platform that I couldn't pass up on so I had to be sensible with biting the bullet on Ali watches. I ended up with a 1963, Didun Royal Oak and as kind of an experiment the $11 Loreo Portugieser discussed earlier in the thread.

I had a Nakzen pagoda in my cart as well, ended up not getting it as I have to draw the line somewhere. Iirc it was €23 and a bit yesterday during the sale, but now it's €21,68 with a coupon bringing it down to below €21 😶 I mean it's not earth shattering but apparently you have to be vigilant during ali sales.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> Haha I know the feeling, just at the start of the ali sale an Oris I'd been after popped up on a local platform that I couldn't pass up on so I had to be sensible with biting the bullet on Ali watches. I ended up with a 1963, Didun Royal Oak and as kind of an experiment the $11 Loreo Portugieser discussed earlier in the thread.
> 
> I had a Nakzen pagoda in my cart as well, ended up not getting it as I have to draw the line somewhere. Iirc it was €23 and a bit yesterday during the sale, but now it's €21,68 with a coupon bringing it down to below €21 😶 I mean it's not earth shattering but apparently you have to be vigilant during ali sales.


I'm kind of in the same boat. I decided to limit myself on Ali watches as I've had my eye on Dan Henry 1963 Pilot Chronograph for a while now. So I'll probably end up buying one of them too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I kept it to fluted bezel only this time. Bought the Parnis Datejust and a much cheaper one from Reginald.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Can anyone recommend a nautilus homage. I'm looking for a sterile dial version. There's so many fakes on Ali I keep coming across.
> 
> £47.29 21%OFF | LISM Top Luxury Brand Sports Watch Men 2813 Automatic Monement Watches Black Dial Stainless mens AAA Mechanical Wristwatches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/smMty12
> ...


I've tried to contact this store (ref: ID:Keyaa) on AliEx and he sent me another link where he sells AAA replicas.
On Ali he shows all sterile with brand name as LISM. Not sure about the quality.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Just received these two chronographs today - a Benyar BY-5102 and a Torbollo sandwich dial watch. Arrived in 2 weeks.

This Benyar, despite being very popular on AliX, is ugly. It looks as cheap as it costs. It's too thick and the domed crystal makes it worse. What was I thinking? I will have to sell it off.

The Torbollo is beautiful but has that minute hand slop when setting the time. Extremely frustrating experience. It made my time setting into a 3 minute task rather than 30 seconds. Not a dealbreaker though.

Both of them tick as loud as a Timex, and the chronograph seconds is on the sub-dial rather than on the big hand.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Got a Borealis style rubber strap for $2.70. Pretty happy with it. I am looking for black buckle replacements with a wide "pin" like this, but haven't found anything quite this wide yet. If you see anything, let me know.

Probably not going to stay on this Nighthawk, it was just handy. More than likely, I'd wear it on the BN0195 sitting behind it if I can find a black buckle. It does wear pretty comfortable in the hour or so I had it on.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Here's a black buckle with a wide pin: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sta...69.html?spm=a2g0o.home.01008.1.650c2c25ncJfZi


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

rednakes said:


> Both of them tick as loud as a Timex,


Wow, that's quite a feat. Didn't know that was possible. 

After buying my first 2 Timex Wekenders I immediately returned the unworn one because of the ticking.

Thankfully the other Quartzs I have are a lot quieter. (Ruhla Garde Classic, Didun Diver and Casio MRW 200H)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Now that AliExpress's Summer Sale has basically passed, Amazon's Prime Day is coming, July 15th & 16th.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

rednakes said:


> Just received these two chronographs today - a Benyar BY-5102 and a Torbollo sandwich dial watch. Arrived in 2 weeks.
> 
> This Benyar, despite being very popular on AliX, is ugly. It looks as cheap as it costs. It's too thick and the domed crystal makes it worse. What was I thinking? I will have to sell it off.
> 
> ...


I love chronographs. I got myself a Minifocus chronograph for something like 15/20€ last year, with that racing style. Actually, it wasn't that ugly, almost nice if you don't stare too much at the details. But damn, it was so huge for my small wrists that I considered wearing it around my belt. I gave it to someone who liked it.

But this Torbollo looks reasonnably sized. I may consider getting one someday. Or save for a Timex, that is not really expensive...


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I love chronographs. I got myself a Minifocus chronograph for something like 15/20€ last year, with that racing style. Actually, it wasn't that ugly, almost nice if you don't stare too much at the details. But damn, it was so huge for my small wrists that I considered wearing it around my belt. I gave it to someone who liked it.
> 
> But this Torbollo looks reasonnably sized. I may consider getting one someday. Or save for a Timex, that is not really expensive...


I have small wrists too and this Benyar is too big. However, I normally wear a Casio Edifice that is 43mm and it looks great because it is much thinner. The Benyar just looks very unappealing due to the thickness and dull colours (silver hands and markers alongside a boring black dial).


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> Here's a black buckle with a wide pin: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Sta...69.html?spm=a2g0o.home.01008.1.650c2c25ncJfZi
> 
> View attachment 14259359


Thanks. I think I saw those and skipped passed them because they were twice as expensive as the band itself. But that's pretty much what I need. I'll keep looking, but keep the link just in case.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

So what did everyone get on this sale. Not many great deals but still quite a few watches cheaper than usual. There was a Bliger sub with ceramic and sapphire for only $58 but I have one already. Ended up getting these two:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I ended up getting these: (first one from good-stuffs.com not AliX)


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Cool, I have a Kontiki (and a HePing too), they are neat little watches.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Andy-S said:


> Got a Borealis style rubber strap for $2.70. Pretty happy with it. I am looking for black buckle replacements with a wide "pin" like this, but haven't found anything quite this wide yet. If you see anything, let me know.
> 
> Probably not going to stay on this Nighthawk, it was just handy. More than likely, I'd wear it on the BN0195 sitting behind it if I can find a black buckle. It does wear pretty comfortable in the hour or so I had it on.
> View attachment 14259241


Excellent, I'd long been waiting for this style of strap to be available, have a couple on order. I refuse to pay more than a couple of bucks for any rubber strap because of the range of excellent ones on Ali!


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

ED209 said:


> Excellent, I'd long been waiting for this style of strap to be available, have a couple on order. I refuse to pay more than a couple of bucks for any rubber strap because of the range of excellent ones on Ali!


Are there excellent rubber straps on AliExpress? The ones I tried have all been either rock hard or dust magnets. Can you point me to some of your favorites?


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> I ended up getting these: (first one from good-stuffs.com not AliX)


How many watches do you have now Nicolas :-d:-d:-d 
I have somehow the feeling that you are buying more expensive watches than before ;-)

I love this chinese Shanghai Kontiki (I'm looking for a white dial pre-owned one).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Notathome said:


> How many watches do you have now Nicolas :-d:-d:-d
> I have somehow the feeling that you are buying more expensive watches than before ;-)
> 
> I love this chinese Shanghai Kontiki (I'm looking for a white dial pre-owned one).


The new ones are only $49.75!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark sport watch SH095


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Andy-S said:


> Got a Borealis style rubber strap for $2.70. Pretty happy with it. I am looking for black buckle replacements with a wide "pin" like this, but haven't found anything quite this wide yet. If you see anything, let me know.
> 
> Probably not going to stay on this Nighthawk, it was just handy. More than likely, I'd wear it on the BN0195 sitting behind it if I can find a black buckle. It does wear pretty comfortable in the hour or so I had it on.
> View attachment 14259241


Can I get a working link to the Borealis style strap please.

I'll definitely have a go at that price.

I have a Borealis one already which is very nice. But it's 20mm and I need a 22mm.

Surprisingly looks ok on the Nighthawk.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

US $2.89 41%OFF | Rubber Watchbands Bracelet 20mm 22mm Orange Blue Black Women Men Waterproof Soft Silicone Watch Band Strap With Polished Buckle
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cmes4D2u

Try that. It's gone up slightly.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi all !

This conversation about chronographs made me think about something. I ask to all of you, AliXpress experts. What Ali chronograph would you recommand ? 

I like the Torbollo, its sizing is reasonnable. I've also seen the Daytona homage Parnis makes. 

I already have a Parnis Panerai meca-q and I really like it. As I said, I also bought a Minifocus chronograph, but it was way too big, as the Benyar and many others are. 

As far as I know, the best one on Ali should be the Seagull 1963. But I would like one that is like the original one, all cream dial, golden hands. I think someone posted it here few weeks ago. Sadly, this one is not available on Ali, or I didn't find it. 

Anyway, what's your best Ali chronogaph ?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Rista said:


> So what did everyone get on this sale.


I ended up getting a few straps as the watches I had my eye on all went up in price. The HENGRC shop had some good discounts though and I've found their stuff to be pretty good quality.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I would like one that is like the original one, all cream dial, golden hands. someone posted it here few weeks ago. Sadly, this one is not available on Ali, or I didn't find it.


A bit like this if you ignore the panda subdials?
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YHQ9pwDd1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> How many watches do you have now Nicolas :-d:-d:-d
> I have somehow the feeling that you are buying more expensive watches than before ;-)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Andy-S said:


> US $2.89 41%OFF | Rubber Watchbands Bracelet 20mm 22mm Orange Blue Black Women Men Waterproof Soft Silicone Watch Band Strap With Polished Buckle
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cmes4D2u
> 
> Try that. It's gone up slightly.


Can second this - I bought a 20mm orange strap and I think it's pretty good, especially for the low price. Doesn't attract dust at all.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

I modified mine last night to make it quick release. Also shown is a flexibility shot.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

@mougino: Mate, do you by any chance have the Peter Lee Explorer II homage? I do remember you have an Explorer II homage but just can't recollect if it's the one from Peter Lee or Steel Bagelsport.

I'm thinking about ordering the Peter Lee one with the orange hand. The white dial looks really crisp making the orange pop! Shouls be a fun watch to wear on a Nato.


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

Have made a post about these. Really solid watch for 30 bucks, I confirmed it does use a miyota 2115 and also has gaskets in the caseback as well as the crown stem. I purchased mine from Amazon.









Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

flydiver said:


> Have made a post about these. Really solid watch for 30 bucks, I confirmed it does use a miyota 2115 and also has gaskets in the caseback as well as the crown stem. I purchased mine from Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have ordered one during the "Summer Sale" and awaiting arrival! I went with the white dial variant.

How is the quality of the bracelet and the overall build quality?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> @mougino: Mate, do you by any chance have the Peter Lee Explorer II homage? I do remember you have an Explorer II homage but just can't recollect if it's the one from Peter Lee or Steel Bagelsport.
> 
> I'm thinking about ordering the Peter Lee one with the orange hand. The white dial looks really crisp making the orange pop! Shouls be a fun watch to wear on a Nato.


Sorry mate, it's the Steelbagelsport w/ red gmt arrow!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Sorry mate, it's the Steelbagelsport w/ red gmt arrow!


Aaah... that's a fine watch as well. The "orange" hand however does it for me on that Peter Lee:










I'm definitely ordering this, can't resist anymore. Just can't!

P.S. I wonder which movement these run?


----------



## flydiver (May 25, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> I have ordered one during the "Summer Sale" and awaiting arrival! I went with the white dial variant.
> 
> How is the quality of the bracelet and the overall build quality?


I have the white dial as well. Bracelet is folded links as like on seiko 5s. The case it self is quite solid feeling. The Japanese miyota movement works as it should, feels solid setting the time. I dont think you will be disappointed.

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Aaah... that's a fine watch as well. The "orange" hand however does it for me on that Peter Lee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed, the orange gmt hand is better. What makes me prefer SBS instead of PL though is the black outline of the hr/mn/sec hands & indices of the SBS Vs. silver on the PL.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> The "orange" hand however does it for me on that Peter Lee:
> 
> P.S. I wonder which movement these run?


We discussed this a month and a half ago and HoustonReal had the answer: it's a Beijing SB11


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

FWIW my Peter Lee subs do not have a 'B' under the balance wheel. 

Recently I acquired a microscope and these two subs surprised me the most. The print on the dial is pretty sharp and lume on indices is applied very nicely, much better than say on Bliger watches. Also the lume is better than any Parnis I've had. Pretty decent for the money although I don't wear mine much anymore.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tonight my San Martin "Damasko" bronze homage from the summer sale was in the box 

9 days from China to France, that's gotta be a record!!

Same box as my 62MAS, the usual: cleaning cloth, user manual, stamped warranty card, and an extra in the form of a nice quality mini-screwdriver! 









The watch started even I only moved the box slightly to open it. I chose the ETA 2824 movement --> manual winding is butter smooth, same as on my Hamilton Khaki Field. Of course screw-down crown, screwed back (SS), sapphire crystal, and a very comfortable MN strap with bronze hardware complete the specs.









Watch case has a 39 mm diameter, 47 mm lug-to-lug, and 20 mm between lugs.









Lume is frankly impressive  here are 2 shots, first one 1 mn after lumed under bright (no UV) light, second one 45 mn after that.









It's my second bronze watch after the Corgeut Black Bay sterile. Let's see if it sees the wrist more than its big sister  (right now I'm thinking 'yes')

Nicolas


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> A bit like this if you ignore the panda subdials?
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YHQ9pwDd1


Indeed, I've seen this one, it is appealing. But I think I would prefer the all-cream dial. Anyway, if I don't find it, I won't buy anything and my wallet will than me.


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

dw1987uk said:


> I bought one of the Omega Seamaster Diver homages on AliEx for £69.92 (outside of the sales) - see photos below.
> 
> I'm very pleased with it. Perfectly printed dial in terms of hand accuracy/placement, with no mis-alignments of the hour dots or minute track; and the bezel rotates with sturdy clicks. I suppose the rotor is slightly more audible than quieter automatics I have but not loud. Lume seems alright but don't know about longevity. Overall good finishing on the watch too.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately after just three days' use, the luminous 'dot' at 12o'clock on the bezel has dropped off, plus the crown no longer screws in after you click it back in.

Watch still usable, but this isn't what I expect for £70. I've asked the seller for a partial refund or a replacement watch.

If they go for the partial refund, is it possible to easily replace the bezel?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

The bezel pip fell out of my Corgeut Black Bay. I made another one by mixing a little lume powder into a little nail varnish, and filling the hole with a blob using a needle. The result is tough and durable and bright, an easy and perfect repair really


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ED209 said:


> Cool, I have a Kontiki (and a HePing too), they are neat little watches.


Little is the operative word for the Shanghai Kontiki. Too tiny for my tastes, looked like a kids watch on my wrist so I had to sell it

But if you like tiny watches, it does look good


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

ED209 said:


> The bezel pip fell out of my Corgeut Black Bay. I made another one by mixing a little lume powder into a little nail varnish, and filling the hole with a blob using a needle. The result is tough and durable and bright, an easy and perfect repair really


Ha, I did the same with one of my watches. I didn't use nail varnish but epoxy glue instead mixed with the lume powder. Turned out great


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone know an AliExpress store selling *18 mm* Marine Nationale straps?

I'd like to put my Pulsar Field on one.

Still considering the color options...


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> Anyone know an AliExpress store selling *18 mm* Marine Nationale straps?


I've looked for one too for when my 1963 comes in but to no avail and I clicked on a fair few listings. I hope someone knows a seller that has them.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I bought this strap from the "pebble" seller. As expected the hardware was sterile. With price decreasing and more colors available I think I can invest in these MN style straps. Here on my Komandirskie.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> I bought this strap from the "pebble" seller. As expected the hardware was sterile. With price decreasing and more colors available I think I can invest in these MN style straps. Here on my Komandirskie.
> View attachment 14265181
> 
> View attachment 14265183
> ...


I really think that's the way to go... I'm just back from Amazon and eBay while looking for a 18mm MN: all 20-22mm MNs are $30 minimum on the Bay, and $57 minimum on Amazon (.fr) 

Congrats on yours, it suits the watch very well!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> I've looked for one too for when my 1963 comes in but to no avail and I clicked on a fair few listings. I hope someone knows a seller that has them.


AFAIK the Seagull 1963 have 20 or 22 mm lugs, depending on seller. I'm not aware of a smaller 18mm lug model? My bad, there are indeed 1963s with 18mm lugs.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Just noticed that Merkur Store is now only shipping through Fedex International Priority to India:










Too bad because that pretty much ruins my chances of ordering one. Fedex in India would charge a hammering amount of duty on it! I so wish they had the regular free AliExpress Standard Shipping available as well.


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Some of my AliX MN style straps are too long for me. Fortunately a local stitch n sow shop is sorting them out.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Just noticed that Merkur Store is now only shipping through Fedex International Priority to India:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing is written in stone and communication is key... Contact them and maybe they're open to meet your shipping desiderata.

Nicolas


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> there are indeed 1963s with 18mm lugs.


I indeed went with the smaller case variant from Merkur, but the one with the Tianjin dial and a steel caseback. Apparently the cases are different somehow; I enquired about adding a glass caseback and they said it doesn't fit. Maybe they just couldn't be bothered. I'm not impressed with their customer service, they took days to respond and everything basically came down to "no". But we'll see about the lug width on my watch when it arrives.
The listing's gone now but I'm pretty sure it said 18mm.



tintin82 said:


> Just noticed that Merkur Store is now only shipping through Fedex International Priority to India


Yeah mine was shipped through FedEx as well apparently. Hoping I won't get stung 🤞


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Got my Cadisen in Yesterday.
Long story short, I love it. it's exactly what I wanted. not bad for $100.
check out my IG account for a wrist roll, some more pics, and a fairly full review of it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> I indeed went with the smaller case variant from Merkur, but the one with the Tianjin dial and a steel caseback. Apparently the cases are different somehow; I enquired about adding a glass caseback and they said it doesn't fit. Maybe they just couldn't be bothered. I'm not impressed with their customer service, they took days to respond and everything basically came down to "no". But we'll see about the lug width on my watch when it arrives.
> The listing's gone now but I'm pretty sure it said 18mm.
> 
> Yeah mine was shipped through FedEx as well apparently. Hoping I won't get stung


I'm starting to join you on their customer service... I ordered my '63 Panda on May 30th. Few days after I got notified of shipment incident and return to seller. I contacted Merkur who said "don't worry mate we'll ship again by FedEx for free", I inquired about the extra fees on my side (customs, vat): no answer. 3 days after their message I noticed my order was cancelled  That coincided with the summer sale, so I ordered another one for 47€ cheaper (their bad...) immediately, without waiting for refund. It's been marked as "shipped" for now 9 days with still the following tracking info as we speak:








I'm starting to feel they're all talk and no action!


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

That's a bummer man, I ordered mine the 24th and it's been sitting at "shipment information sent to FedEx" ever since as well. Of course I wouldn't have expected it to be delivered already but I don't know what "shipment information sent to FedEx" actually means and it seems that they just haven't done anything yet.
Oh well, estimated delivery is between June 30 and July 6 so there's still time. The most important thing is that the watch arrives at all, and that it all works out.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Nothing is written in stone and communication is key... Contact them and maybe they're open to meet your shipping desiderata.
> 
> Nicolas


From the trickle of information that I have gotten out of them, they will use Fedex and presently don't have the usual free AliExpress Standard Shipping. That is that.

Having said that, I'm very disappointed with their (MERKUR Store's) entire communication via messages on AliExpress. They take a long time to respond, then they come back and reply with terse single word replies which don't always put the meaning across of what they can or cannot do. Darn frustrating. I have had the single most harrowing experience trying to extract the needed information from them. Most sellers I have communicated with over messages on AliX have been very forthcoming with information and helpful. This store, unfortunately has been a sour experience to carry out any modicum of communication with.


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

This is interesting.

Moreover the English translation is a laugh a minute.

I would buy this if only it wasn't sterile (one of my pet hates). Even" Twenty 17 " would be okay.

Miyota, sapphire, free extra milanese strap, AR, signed crown, display back for £55.

￡55.37 25%OFF | Original xiaomi mijia TwentySeventeen Mechanical watch With Sapphire Surface Leather Strap Fully automatic mechanical movement
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/blLadlXE









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ibisuk said:


> This is interesting.
> 
> Moreover the English translation is a laugh a minute.
> 
> ...


afraid link brings you nowhere - firefox
edge works fine
?
sorry


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

It's all good man.

Working here nicely: Tapatalk --> AliX app on Android.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Interesting design by Didun...










If I'm reading the time on that dial correctly, it shows 10:10?

Link: http://bit.do/eWsP3


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

You are probably right. Longer hour hand than minute hand is awkward though.


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)

tintin82 said:


> Interesting design by Didun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or 1:50?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'm starting to join you on their customer service... I ordered my '63 Panda on May 30th. Few days after I got notified of shipment incident and return to seller. I contacted Merkur who said "don't worry mate we'll ship again by FedEx for free", I inquired about the extra fees on my side (customs, vat): no answer. 3 days after their message I noticed my order was cancelled


I ordered mine from their eBay store. Coming via China post. Checked today, it is sitting in airport.
Let's see how it goes.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Interesting design by Didun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch. Unfortunately both watch boxes are almost full ?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

vrforma said:


> Or 1:50?


The *larger arrowhead* would be the hour hand hand no?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> The *larger arrowhead* would be the hour hand hand no?


I would think so, from looking at the indices.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I am looking for an omega seamaster homage with a blue waved dial. I know there is the Sekaro, but it has not been made available in blue for months now that I have been following it. Moreover the seller hasn't answered my question on whether it is known when the blue dial will be available again (if at any point). I also want a steel bracelet on it. Can you suggest anything between 50-100 euros (if it is on the higher side, I would like it to be swim resistant).


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

crAss said:


> I am looking for an omega seamaster homage with a blue waved dial. I know there is the Sekaro, but it has not been made available in blue for months now that I have been following it. Moreover the seller hasn't answered my question on whether it is known when the blue dial will be available again (if at any point). I also want a steel bracelet on it. Can you suggest anything between 50-100 euros (if it is on the higher side, I would like it to be swim resistant).


Corgeut makes one although it doesn't come with a bracelet (but you could try to find an aftermarket bracelet): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...6.0&pvid=06b11475-78d9-4b40-80fb-f95ecfb5aa88


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> Corgeut makes one although it doesn't come with a bracelet (but you could try to find an aftermarket bracelet): https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...6.0&pvid=06b11475-78d9-4b40-80fb-f95ecfb5aa88
> 
> View attachment 14267457


Problem is that most of the time it is hard to match lug holes with after market bracelets. I have a debert sterile homage of the Omega Spectre, I bought a sterile stainless steel replacement bracelet for the Omega Spectre, but it did not fit. I am waiting for some carbide tungsten steel drill bits to arrive to try to drill a new set of holes and I am not too sure of the result. Also these bracelets cost around 25-30 Euros which is not cheap in relation to the actual cost of the watches.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I am looking for an omega seamaster homage with a blue waved dial. I know there is the Sekaro, but it has not been made available in blue for months now that I have been following it. Moreover the seller hasn't answered my question on whether it is known when the blue dial will be available again (if at any point). I also want a steel bracelet on it. Can you suggest anything between 50-100 euros (if it is on the higher side, I would like it to be swim resistant).


There are some BLIGER for 80-85€, on strap not bracelet: classic on rubber or sterile GMT

















Or approaching (?) and on bracelet this 78€ BERNY/FIRSTIME









Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I am looking for an omega seamaster homage with a blue waved dial. I know there is the Sekaro, but it has not been made available in blue for months now that I have been following it. Moreover the seller hasn't answered my question on whether it is known when the blue dial will be available again (if at any point). I also want a steel bracelet on it. Can you suggest anything between 50-100 euros (if it is on the higher side, I would like it to be swim resistant).


I'll leave that here


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'll leave that here


That's great! Thank you, because this is of much better quality than the Sekaro! The new Bond movie will increase the demand of this type of watch. And to be honest I think this is the last one missing from my collection of affordables (till the next one comes up as always...).

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

With a mental strap? That's mental!


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Rista said:


> With a mental strap? That's mental!


It's a nice alternative to the crazy horse leather strap.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

My only purchase from AliX, a yellow(ish) Curren, and then a matching(ish) Nato from nicepartner on ebay:


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

OMG... look what I just found on AliExpress...




























Link: high grade luxury custom watch jewellery storage box fashion automatic watch winder safe box-in Watch Boxes from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I think I'm going to order this via Fedex International Priority shipping!


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> OMG... look what I just found on AliExpress...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats nice but I would need one that holds more gold bars.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*New Nakzen model on AliExpress*

*Nakzen SL8010G - $29.99* (*$1 Additional Discount* with PM sent to seller, after order, but prior to payment, with code *WUS2019*)
42mm x 11.3mm stainless steel case, sapphire crystal, Miyota quartz, fully lumed dial, 3 ATM WR






















*VIDEO:*[video]https://ae-cn.alicdn.com/OapRYoMSdvGlz10RE5t/B3wMz2LbDBOjZ3TVMw4__hd.mp4[/video]


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Uh ooh... not feeling confident right now!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> OMG... look what I just found on AliExpress...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


High grade luxury is the best kind of luxury.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> Uh ooh... not feeling confident right now!


Seriously, the seller's communication is so God awfully annoying! I have taken a a vow never to deal with these guys. Ever. No matter how much I like a watch, I'm staying away from this store, like the plague. Good luck however Nicolas, hope you receive your watch soon.


----------



## Sergei T. (May 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Seriously, the seller's communication is so God awfully annoying! I have taken a a vow never to deal with these guys. Ever. No matter how much I like a watch, I'm staying away from this store, like the plague. Good luck however Nicolas, hope you receive your watch soon.


Some time ago I've considered to purchase from this store a Beijing Beihai watch, ended up not ordering it and a couple of weeks ago saw on Heimdallr Official website this store blacklisted - https://www.heimdallr.watch/content/12-blacklist


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sergei T. said:


> Some time ago I've considered to purchase from this store a Beijing Beihai watch, ended up not ordering it and a couple of weeks ago saw on Heimdallr Official website this store blacklisted - https://www.heimdallr.watch/content/12-blacklist


Wow  thanks for the link, kinda hope I saw it earlier!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chinese watch business trying to think of a new name that will appeal to Western customers.... 

Well, people always say buy Swiss made 

£1.92 20%OFF | Relogio Masculino Quartz Watch Men Leather Casual Watches Men's Clock Male Sports Wristwatch montre homme hodinky ceasuri saat
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/c6mZPp1A









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> Uh ooh... not feeling confident right now!


Yeah obviously you want to receive the watch, otherwise you wouldn't have ordered it. But being in the same boat my 2 cents are just wait for the estimated delivery time and if it hasn't arrived by then file a dispute that very day.
Wouldn't be the first time I have an order with totally dysfunctional tracking suddenly turn up at my doorstep. Then again, wouldn't be the first time dealing with a fraudulent seller either, although AliExpress has always reimbursed me in such cases.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Just bought a cheap digital watch off Ali and the seller has now messaged me saying I have to pay extra for shipping or cancel the order. Grrrr.

I'm going to write back and tell them to deliver or else, but it annoys me. If they wanted more money, they should have put the cost up in the first place.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Just bought a cheap digital watch off Ali and the seller has now messaged me saying I have to pay extra for shipping or cancel the order. Grrrr.
> 
> I'm going to write back and tell them to deliver or else, but it annoys me. If they wanted more money, they should have put the cost up in the first place.


Barstewards!

Jim


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Haha maybe the price was for local pickup 😂


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Just bought a cheap digital watch off Ali and the seller has now messaged me saying I have to pay extra for shipping or cancel the order. Grrrr.
> 
> I'm going to write back and tell them to deliver or else, but it annoys me. If they wanted more money, they should have put the cost up in the first place.


Hello,
I think you should also report to Ali Express for this is wrong for customers, and illegal.
Which shop is this please ?

There is this 'name and shame' practice that i believe is common in the english speaking world, is this _really_ efficient in your opinion ?

Thanks


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> I think you should also report to Ali Express for this is wrong for customers, and illegal.
> Which shop is this please ?
> 
> ...


Fair point manchette. This was from 'MYWATCH Store'.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Just bought a cheap digital watch off Ali and the seller has now messaged me saying I have to pay extra for shipping or cancel the order. Grrrr.
> 
> I'm going to write back and tell them to deliver or else, but it annoys me. If they wanted more money, they should have put the cost up in the first place.


I complained about a store using the Aliexpress twitter account. They were very helpfull.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

dw1987uk said:


> I bought one of the Omega Seamaster Diver homages on AliEx for £69.92 (outside of the sales)
> I may see if I can source a more Omega-like strap for it - does anyone have any recommendations?
> 
> View attachment 14255625


Alpha Watch

I won't be able to guarantee if it fits, you need to check that yourself or be able to modify it.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Aaah... that's a fine watch as well. The "orange" hand however does it for me on that Peter Lee:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find the rehaut just ugly huge on the Bagelsport, and the Leter Pee is 42mm, which I find a bit too large...


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> I find the rehaut just ugly huge on the Bagelsport, and the Leter Pee is 42mm, which I find a bit too large...


I had both and indeed gave the Bagelsport away because it looked so weird with that broad rehaut. The Peter Lee has the size of the Rolex Explorer II except lug to lug it's 2 mm bigger I think. But it is much more wearable than the Bagelsport. The only thing I don't like it's the hands and indices are silver not black, so it's not so readable as the gen.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> I find the rehaut just ugly huge on the Bagelsport, and the Leter Pee is 42mm, which I find a bit too large...


The Bagelsport is 42 mm as well but looks much bigger.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> Just bought a cheap digital watch off Ali and the seller has now messaged me saying I have to pay extra for shipping or cancel the order. Grrrr.
> 
> I'm going to write back and tell them to deliver or else, but it annoys me. If they wanted more money, they should have put the cost up in the first place.


Mention to them you will be filing a claim with AliExpress if they don't ship as you ordered with no extra fee - Each store gets dinged on claims filed so they go out of their way to avoid it


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

maverick13z said:


> Mention to them you will be filing a claim with AliExpress if they don't ship as you ordered with no extra fee - Each store gets dinged on claims filed so they go out of their way to avoid it


Same here. They went ahead and shipped mine (they say), but wanted me to pay for extra shipping. They claim they are "loosing" (sic) too much. What's worse, is they send you a link to pay for extra shipping and then charge you shipping charges for purchasing extra shipping!!! I will wait until the watch is received and then file a claim.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Watchinski said:


> The Bagelsport is 42 mm as well but looks much bigger.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


I knew the 216570 was 42mm, and I find that too big really. I actually thought the Bagel was 40mm due to the GMT hand that normally suits the 40mm model of the Explorer 16570.

The Bagel actually looks much like a Bagel with that huge bezel/rehaut section. I see now though that this probably saved the Chinese designers some time, being able to use the 40mm dial with standard parts, and just mod the 42mm case slightly to have a smaller dial opening, resulting in the E....wait for it.... NORMOUS rehaut!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

maverick13z said:


> Mention to them you will be filing a claim with AliExpress if they don't ship as you ordered with no extra fee - Each store gets dinged on claims filed so they go out of their way to avoid it


That's pretty much what I threatened them with. No response yet, I'll see what they say.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

I have three Cadisens:
- Nomos homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/0EicfPjAj

- my all time favourite, Miyota 9015 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m8RviWcEn and,

- Seiko NH36A movement https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Wdm2Ctkfp

I am really impressed with the quality and accuracy of all three.
Infact Nomos homage is the one that I've worn the longest (almost a year now) and it is as accurate as Miyota 9015.

@HoustonReal,
Do you know what movement is used in Cadisen Nomos homage?


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> That's pretty much what I threatened them with. No response yet, I'll see what they say.


Anxious to hear the response. Also, which store was it through?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> That's pretty much what I threatened them with. No response yet, I'll see what they say.


If it's like my previous experience, they'll say nothing and just ship the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> Yeah obviously you want to receive the watch, otherwise you wouldn't have ordered it. But being in the same boat my 2 cents are just wait for the estimated delivery time and if it hasn't arrived by then file a dispute that very day.
> Wouldn't be the first time I have an order with totally dysfunctional tracking suddenly turn up at my doorstep. Then again, wouldn't be the first time dealing with a fraudulent seller either, although AliExpress has always reimbursed me in such cases.


Looks like I'll receive the watch finally 
Merkur Store just took their sweet time (11 days) providing it to FedEx...








Just received a FedEx text: delivery is planned for Wednesday 3rd


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

clubwdw said:


> Anxious to hear the response. Also, which store was it through?


It was from 'MYWATCH Store'. I'll post back about what happens but I suspect that, as mougino says, I'll probably not hear anything back from them. Will just have to see whether they post it or I have to file a claim.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> Looks like I'll receive the watch finally
> Merkur Store just took their sweet time (11 days) providing it to FedEx...
> 
> 
> ...


That's great news. Mine's been sitting there idle for a week now, suppose they'll hand it over to FedEx in 4 days then......

For the price you pay you have to be willing to accept a longer shipping time than you normally would - otherwise AliExpress just isn't for you. But sellers just being lazy, uncommunicative, uncooperative and holding on to what is essentially your property after you've paid for it is just sh*tty business practice.

Merkur store can suck it, not ordering from them anymore.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> That's great news. Mine's been sitting there idle for a week now, suppose they'll hand it over to FedEx in 4 days then......
> 
> For the price you pay you have to be willing to accept a longer shipping time than you normally would - otherwise AliExpress just isn't for you. But sellers just being lazy, uncommunicative, uncooperative and holding on to what is essentially your property after you've paid for it is just sh*tty business practice.
> 
> Merkur store can suck it, not ordering from them anymore.


I'm fairly certain that's my last order with Merkur Store as well...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> I have three Cadisens:
> - Nomos homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/0EicfPjAj
> 
> - my all time favourite, Miyota 9015 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m8RviWcEn and,
> ...


*Hangzhou 2BA0/2B00*. The Hangzhou 2 Series movements are all based on the Seiko 7009A, which was the main _*Seiko 5*_ caliber prior to the 7S26. Like most of the Chinese clone calibers, Hangzhou added hacking and hand winding to their versions, and upped the jewel count from 17J to 20J or 22J.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Has anyone bought watches from *Good-stuffs*:

Welcome to [Times International] - [good deals on watches, toys, gifts, healthcare, household items...]

I was going through some of the Shanghai watches listed there and was thinking about buying one but thought of asking here before placing the order. I will be paying through Paypal.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Hangzhou 2BA0/2B00*. The Hangzhou 2 Series movements are all based on the Seiko 7009A, which was the main _*Seiko 5*_ caliber prior to the 7S26. Like most of the Chinese clone calibers, Hangzhou added hacking and hand winding to their versions, and upped the jewel count from 17J to 20J or 22J.
> 
> View attachment 14273443
> View attachment 14273441


Cool, thanks for sharing!
I don't if its generally that well, or I have a rare beauty. No stutter, accurate!
How is this 2BA0/2B00 compared to Dixmont 2813 in your opinion?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Looks like I'll receive the watch finally
> Merkur Store just took their sweet time (11 days) providing it to FedEx...
> Just received a FedEx text: delivery is planned for Wednesday 3rd


Mine arrived in country on 28.06. Let's see how long the local postal service will take.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> Has anyone bought watches from *Good-stuffs*:
> 
> Welcome to [Times International] - [good deals on watches, toys, gifts, healthcare, household items...]
> 
> I was going through some of the Shanghai watches listed there and was thinking about buying one but thought of asking here before placing the order. I will be paying through Paypal.


Yes, I have bought watches from Good Stuff. He doesn't like you to ask stupid questions, but is more communicative and helpful than some sellers I've come across.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Has anyone bought watches from *Good-stuffs*:
> 
> Welcome to [Times International] - [good deals on watches, toys, gifts, healthcare, household items...]
> 
> I was going through some of the Shanghai watches listed there and was thinking about buying one but thought of asking here before placing the order. I will be paying through Paypal.


I'm waiting for my Shanghai Kontiki from them (1st order from this store).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Is anyone else not getting notifications on this thread anyone using Tapatalk?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Is anyone else not getting notifications on this thread anyone using Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Tapatalk has been acting crazy for the last 3 days. I don't see any more of my posts (started or answers) in my personal tab, and almost 90% of my subscribed threads are muted...


----------



## Jasexw (Jan 12, 2019)

Tapatalk notifications still seem to be working for me, don't have push noti's on though. Where I land in subscribes threads on the other hand is always all over the shop. 

Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jasexw said:


> Tapatalk notifications still seem to be working for me, don't have push noti's on though. Where I land in subscribes threads on the other hand is always all over the shop.
> 
> Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


Ah yes! That too for me!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'm waiting for my Shanghai Kontiki from them (1st order from this store).


OMG! I was thinking about ordering the Shanghai _Kontiki_ as well, just in white dial. How long did they take to ship your order mate? Also, going by the information provided on their website they ship through free China Post Registered Airmail, did you receive any tracking number for the same?


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

mougino said:


> Tapatalk has been acting crazy for the last 3 days. I don't see any more of my posts (started or answers) in my personal tab, and almost 90% of my subscribed threads are muted...


Tapatalk breaks a few times each year. And it often takes them a few days to fix it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> OMG! I was thinking about ordering the Shanghai _Kontiki_ as well, just in white dial. How long did they take to ship your order mate? Also, going by the information provided on their website they ship through free China Post Registered Airmail, did you receive any tracking number for the same?


I ordered on June 23rd. I inquired 5 days later, on the 28th, Mr Liao immediately answered with the tracking number. I assume initial shipping mail was lost in my spam folder. They shipped for free with Chinese shipping company 4PX.

Nicolas


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

A bit Strange Skmei 1521 ~13$





View attachment 14274037

View attachment 14274039


----------



## un relojista (Jun 22, 2019)

I have the same watch and the provided faux leather strap is bad; not a surprise in this kind of very affordable watches.

Looking for a NATO strap to replace it, I find your choose fantastic. I will buy the same for my watch.


----------



## un relojista (Jun 22, 2019)

pedrorq said:


> My only purchase from AliX, a yellow(ish) Curren, and then a matching(ish) Nato from nicepartner on ebay:
> 
> View attachment 14267859


I have the same watch and the provided faux leather strap is bad; not a surprise in this kind of very affordable watches.

Looking for a NATO strap to replace it, I find your choose fantastic. I will buy the same for my watch.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

That kontiki is cool, only thing that scares me off is the 35mm size. I quite comfortably wear 36mm datejust homages but they have quite a visual presence with the fluted bezel so I'm worried about the kontiki being too dainty.
Is there some historical significance to the Shanghai kontiki or is it just a modern homage to the Eterna one?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Nope, it's just a straight homage/rip-off. I was perfectly happy with the size of my HePing so I bought a kontiki to match. I do tend to prefer smaller watches though


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> Is there some historical significance to the Shanghai kontiki or is it just a modern homage to the Eterna one?


That article from our fellow WUSer @Zundfolge is worth a read 
http://www.thetimebum.com/2015/02/shanghai-8120-reissue.html?m=1


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> Has anyone bought watches from *Good-stuffs*:
> 
> Welcome to [Times International] - [good deals on watches, toys, gifts, healthcare, household items...]
> 
> I was going through some of the Shanghai watches listed there and was thinking about buying one but thought of asking here before placing the order. I will be paying through Paypal.


Yes - no issue with the purchase.

I did have an issue with the watch - the Shanghai Kontiki just being too damn small for me. Not the seller's fault though. I ended up selling the Kontiki


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

TheFinalHour said:


> That kontiki is cool, only thing that scares me off is the 35mm size. I quite comfortably wear 36mm datejust homages but they have quite a visual presence with the fluted bezel so I'm worried about the kontiki being too dainty.
> Is there some historical significance to the Shanghai kontiki or is it just a modern homage to the Eterna one?


It depends on each person obviously. To me the Kontiki is way too small - looked like I was wearing a tiny women's watch or kids watch. But others may think differently. Just depends on your wrist size and personal preferences


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Has anyone bought watches from *Good-stuffs*:
> 
> I was going through some of the Shanghai watches listed there and was thinking about buying one but thought of asking here before placing the order. I will be paying through Paypal.


i have the kon-tiki Shanghai. dealing with them was easy. paid per paypal waited 2-3 weeks for arrival in Germany.
As for the watch, would buy again. but it is a $50 mechanical watch witch handwinding. nothing of it looks like that it should/could be actually more expensive. still love it. specially the size.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody have experience with these? Quartz, but stainless steel case and bracelet, and seem to look good. $11.70.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/uOppePW


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Those have SS backs only.
If you want solid end links and full SS case go the Reginald way:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32852099337.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.17b13c0061t7LD


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing!
> I don't if its generally that well, or I have a rare beauty. No stutter, accurate!
> How is this 2BA0/2B00 compared to Dixmont 2813 in your opinion?


Sorry I took a while to respond, but I'm getting ready for a road trip to Washington, D.C.

I'm no expert, but I've seen fewer complaints about the Hangzhou movements. Now that may be because they are far less common than the DG28xx movements. *@William Ho* would be the member to ask, since PTS Resources owns Hangzhou, and William works for PTS.

My guess would be you lucked out, and got one that was unintentionally unadjusted to perfection.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Sorry I took a while to respond, but I'm getting ready for a road trip to Washington, D.C.
> 
> I'm no expert, but I've seen fewer complaints about the Hangzhou movements. Now that may be because they are far less common than the DG28xx movements. *@William Ho* would be the member to ask, since PTS Resources owns Hangzhou, and William works for PTS.
> 
> My guess would be you lucked out, and got one that was unintentionally unadjusted to perfection.


Thanks and wish you happy and safe trip!

I am strating to look out for more watches with Hangzhou movements.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Thanks and wish you happy and safe trip!
> 
> I am strating to look out for more watches with Hangzhou movements.


Another take on the Hangzhou 2BA0 - *Nesun N9606* Junghans Meister homage?















and its *Feice FM212*, pricier doppleganger









In addition, most $500 to $700 tourbillons are based on Hangzhou 3 Series movements.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Found an unusually good price on the Carnival Tritium field watch, which is a really decent watch IMO:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32909708187.html


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

ED209 said:


> Found an unusually good price on the Carnival Tritium field watch, which is a really decent watch IMO:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32909708187.html


Tritium watches look really cool. But you're playing with radioactive materials, so I probably won't trust a chinese brand. When I see the approximative quality of other watches, I would fear leakings...


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Another take on the Hangzhou 2BA0 - *Nesun N9606* Junghans Meister homage?
> 
> View attachment 14275973
> View attachment 14275975
> ...


ah... That Nesun am eyeing since long... I missed the deal on Gearbest recently


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Tritium watches look really cool. But you're playing with radioactive materials, so I probably won't trust a chinese brand. When I see the approximative quality of other watches, I would fear leakings...


I don't think there is much to fear, this isn't radium. Tritium occurs naturally, and besides nuclear power plants have leaked substantial amounts of it already. The half time is 7-14 days so even if you do get exposed upon occasion the exposure time is fairly short term. The radiation doesn't penetrate skin, you literally will have to eat or inhale it.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tritium


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> In addition, most $500 to $700 tourbillons are based on Hangzhou 3 Series movements.
> 
> View attachment 14275987


Oh boy! now, I'm drooling over it now.
Are these Hangzhou 3 series carousel movements reliable?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Found an unusually good price on the Carnival Tritium field watch, which is a really decent watch IMO:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32909708187.html


The lume on these looks so cool! What I wonder is, the photographs make the lume look so nice and bright, will it be like that in real life though? Also, how long does Tritium lume last for?

Need to find a video review for these watches on Youtube.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

tintin82 said:


> Has anyone bought watches from *Good-stuffs*:
> 
> Welcome to [Times International] - [good deals on watches, toys, gifts, healthcare, household items...]
> 
> I was going through some of the Shanghai watches listed there and was thinking about buying one but thought of asking here before placing the order. I will be paying through Paypal.


I know the reply is a bit late but I've ordered a few cheap watches from Goodstuffs. He has the best price on the Seagull Military watch that I've found and I absolutely love my Kontiki homage (I have the black and have considered also getting the blue and white). The 35mm size is good on my thinner wrist and it looks great on a nato strap. It usually takes about 3 weeks to arrive in North America and you don't get a tracking number unless you ask about it after it has shipped.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

tintin82 said:


> The lume on these looks so cool! What I wonder is, the photographs make the lume look so nice and bright, will it be like that in real life though? Also, how long does Tritium lume last for?
> 
> Need to find a video review for these watches on Youtube.


Tritium has a half-life of 12 years, so after 12 years they will be half as bright. In practice, I expect it to be legible for the life of the watch. In use, it is not as bright as a newly-charged Seiko but it's perfectly usable all night. I find that in any real life use (i.e. where I'm not intentionally charging lume and then looking a minute later) it is better than lume. It's always 'charged'.

This yelang looks nice too - it is twice the price, but bigger and chunkier (reminds me of a Citizen promaster), has a screw-down crown and most importantly T100 tubes vs the Carnival's T25. T100s are the best and should stay brighter for longer...although one review compares to the Carnival and says they are no different in use. So maybe the T100s only show themselves after 12 (24, 48...) years.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32866177169.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Found an unusually good price on the Carnival Tritium field watch, which is a really decent watch IMO:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32909708187.html


I have one these. Had it about a year now. The tritium is still going strong.


bushu16 said:


> ah... That Nesun am eyeing since long... I missed the deal on Gearbest recently


I have one these. It's a really nice watch. One of the few Ali watches I've actually kept on the original strap. The only thing I don't really like is the font on the date window.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Tritium has a half-life of 12 years, so after 12 years they will be half as bright. In practice, I expect it to be legible for the life of the watch. In use, it is not as bright as a newly-charged Seiko but it's perfectly usable all night. I find that in any real life use (i.e. where I'm not intentionally charging lume and then looking a minute later) it is better than lume. It's always 'charged'.
> 
> This yelang looks nice too - it is twice the price, but bigger and chunkier (reminds me of a Citizen promaster), has a screw-down crown and most importantly T100 tubes vs the Carnival's T25. T100s are the best and should stay brighter for longer...although one review compares to the Carnival and says they are no different in use. So maybe the T100s only show themselves after 12 (24, 48...) years.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32866177169.html


T25 and T100. Carnival and Yelang titanium.


----------



## kia42568 (Oct 7, 2017)

ED209 said:


> Tritium has a half-life of 12 years, so after 12 years they will be half as bright. In practice, I expect it to be legible for the life of the watch. In use, it is not as bright as a newly-charged Seiko but it's perfectly usable all night. I find that in any real life use (i.e. where I'm not intentionally charging lume and then looking a minute later) it is better than lume. It's always 'charged'.
> 
> This yelang looks nice too - it is twice the price, but bigger and chunkier (reminds me of a Citizen promaster), has a screw-down crown and most importantly T100 tubes vs the Carnival's T25. T100s are the best and should stay brighter for longer...although one review compares to the Carnival and says they are no different in use. So maybe the T100s only show themselves after 12 (24, 48...) years.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32866177169.html


T25 and T100. Carnival and Yelang titanium.
View attachment 14276911


----------



## InstaAntiques (Nov 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Another take on the Hangzhou 2BA0 - *Nesun N9606* Junghans Meister homage?
> 
> View attachment 14275973
> View attachment 14275975
> ...


Great taste bro!


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Kurt at Minitwatch wasn't impressed with the quality of his Yelang


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Two new AliExpress arrivals tonight:

A six slot *faux read leather watchbox* from Unique Jewellry Store. Good quality for the price: sturdy hinges and frame, pinkish watch cushions, real glass (no plexiglass) and very well protected package. I'll be using it for my field & pilot watches.









And an *Ochstin Panda Chrono* from WYQ Store... except it's not Panda as it has a silver dial  the description was confusing, so I'll leave them the benefit of the doubt... 2 other complaints: the subdials are not black but a dark gray with a concentric circles motif ; and the bezel has a paint problem at 12'o clock the white paint of the '6' is wiped out. The case is slightly too big at 43mm wide and almost
52 mm lug-to-lug(!) The rubber band is moderately attracting dust, it's a rather nice quality. The lume is quasi non-existent. Chrono functions are on the subdials with running second on the central hand. Meh, me thinks it won't stay long in the collection...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Recieved my Reef Tiger RGA1663 today. Which I ordered during the recent sale, so I only paid £56 

£115.74 19%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Sport Chronograph Watches for Men Quartz Watches with Date and Super Luminous Steel Leather Strap Watches RGA1663


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

watch arrived. It certainly feels small for my taste. However, I went for it since the minute hand in 38mm variant covers the minute lines, unlike 40mm+ variant. I'll slap a bund strap on it later.
Watch came with green zulu strap plus some other 2 piece strap which I didn't bother to look at. Surprisingly, it also came with clear display at the back.
I didn't check the chronograph and no interest in it as well for now. The only concern I had regarding to this function if red needle is pointing exactly at 12 position, and glad that it is.

Quick photos.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Talking about tritium watches, are people familiar with these €22 ones?
















Apparently they have "quartz tubes":








There's even a royal oak homage:








And they seem to work too (from user review):








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YIlgB6XCf
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nUiV3p2Sn
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/MPUpSVEuF


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> Talking about tritium watches, are people familiar with these €22 ones?
> 
> View attachment 14279865
> 
> ...


So Luminox "homages"?

Interesting.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> Talking about tritium watches, are people familiar with these €22 ones?
> 
> View attachment 14279865
> 
> ...


Those watches have no tritium whatsoever. Just read the reviews. They last for 1 hour, and need to be exposed to sunlight. Tritium doesn't.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> Those watches have no tritium whatsoever. Just read the reviews. They last for 1 hour, and need to be exposed to sunlight. Tritium doesn't.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


And there's no lume in three of the watch photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

New arrival


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Aussiehoudini said:


> New arrival
> View attachment 14280313


I bought the same watch but it has been "nationalised" by my teenage son.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

$20 sewor mechanical. People in the reviews complained about the strap,but I think I'll keep it for now.

















https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32948735312.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1ba14c4dwf2PPX


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

I dont know if this is any good. I would have been tempted for this quartz watch but I already bought a blue one. Kimsdun also has a selection of quartz and automatic watches...some nice Panerai styles(more choice on ali ,but the price has jumped 20 bucks on several vendors since yesterday)

This is on the Gearbest site.
















https://www.gearbest.com/men-s-watches/pp_009724064450.html?wid=1433363

Automatic panerai style 
(gearbest) there are also Quartz versions at under 20 bucks)








Aliexpress








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...39-4c59-803c-21a7541927e2&transAbTest=ae803_4


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Recieved my Starking AM0184 today. My second one. I've had a white one for about a year now, with no issues. 
I know some people have been unlucky and received duds, but I've now bought 3 of these. 2 for myself and 1 as a present for someone else.

£38.76 44%OFF | STARKING Original Brand Watch Men Automatic Self-wind Stainless Steel 5atm Waterproof Business Men Wrist Watch Timepieces AM0184
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/8jewQXQ

I also recieved this mesh bracelet... Unfortunately I haven't received my San Martin Tuna yet though, so can't try it out 

£9.05 23%OFF | 18mm 20mm 22mm Stainless Steel Mesh Watch Band Silver For Mens Wrist Watch Strap Bracelet Push Button Replacement 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bemNLCGY









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Recieved my Starking AM0184 today. My second one. I've had a white one for about a year now, with no issues.
> I know some people have been unlucky and received duds, but I've now bought 3 of these. 2 for myself and 1 as a present for someone else.
> 
> £38.76 44%OFF | STARKING Original Brand Watch Men Automatic Self-wind Stainless Steel 5atm Waterproof Business Men Wrist Watch Timepieces AM0184
> ...


Good looking timepiece!!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

clubwdw said:


> Good looking timepiece!!!


I personally think it's an absolute bargain for a watch with an in house high beat movement, sapphire crystal and a solid stainless steel bracelet.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Recieved my Starking AM0184 today. My second one. I've had a white one for about a year now, with no issues.
> I know some people have been unlucky and received duds, but I've now bought 3 of these. 2 for myself and 1 as a present for someone else.
> 
> £38.76 44%OFF | STARKING Original Brand Watch Men Automatic Self-wind Stainless Steel 5atm Waterproof Business Men Wrist Watch Timepieces AM0184
> ...


Congratulations, that Starking looks very classy.

Please do post photographs of the San Martin Tuna when it arrives. I would like to see just how thick that watch is, so a kind request... if you happen to have a Seiko SKX007 can you please post a comparison photograph of the two watches side by side so I can see the difference in thickness between the two watches.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Congratulations, that Starking looks very classy.
> 
> Please do post photographs of the San Martin Tuna when it arrives. I would like to see just how thick that watch is, so a kind request... if you happen to have a Seiko SKX007 can you please post a comparison photograph of the two watches side by side so I can see the difference in thickness between the two watches.


I'll definitely post pictures of the San Martin Tuna, when it arrives. I don't have a Seiko SKX007 to be able to do a comparison though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll definitely post pictures of the San Martin Tuna, when it arrives. I don't have a Seiko SKX007 to be able to do a comparison though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


That's fine. Looking forward to the Tuna photos mate.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

My purchase from AliExpress sale has arrived. 10 days to the USA is not bad at all. Loving it. That's a lot of watch for $70.

I did not get any kind of paperwork or even an official Parnis box though. It came from dajiwatch.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

fatbeagle said:


> I dont know if this is any good. I would have been tempted for this quartz watch but I already bought a blue one. This is on the Gearbest site. Kimsdun also has a sel quartz and automatic watches...some nice Panerai styles(also on aliexpress)


Ya think adding a link or at least brand and model of the watch would help people tell you about it??


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

sorry about that. I did post imgur pics. They look all right on my desktop, but i noticed that when i view them on the phone, it says "broken Image" . I've never had trouble posting pics before. I'll try to fix it. I'll at least post links.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Aussiehoudini said:


> New arrival
> View attachment 14280313


I love this!

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

fatbeagle said:


> I dont know if this is any good. I would have been tempted for this quartz watch but I already bought a blue one. Kimsdun also has a selection of quartz and automatic watches...some nice Panerai styles(more choice on ali ,but the price has jumped 20 bucks on several vendors since yesterday)
> 
> This is on the Gearbest site.
> View attachment 14283563
> ...


I have this watch with "PaulaReis" on the dial. 
I dont like it. 
Maybe its the terrible blue plastic-band I got it with. 
The whole watch looks and feels cheap. 
Would not recommend it.

Before I got it I was thinking about an actual Omega Planet Ocean - not anymore. :/


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

crAss said:


> I am looking for an omega seamaster homage with a blue waved dial. I know there is the Sekaro, but it has not been made available in blue for months now that I have been following it. Moreover the seller hasn't answered my question on whether it is known when the blue dial will be available again (if at any point). I also want a steel bracelet on it. Can you suggest anything between 50-100 euros (if it is on the higher side, I would like it to be swim resistant).


You can find it in DH Gate.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Inque said:


> You can find it in DH Gate.


I was just surfing on DHGate and there Omega homages have Asia 2507 movement.
@HoustonReal or anyone around have heard of this 2507 movement?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> I was just surfing on DHGate and there Omega homages have Asia 2507 movement.
> @HoustonReal or anyone around have heard of this 2507 movement?


The "2507" refers to the Omega movement number. The pictures I've seen look like Omega promo pics that have been sterilized of branding. Most likely these are NOT sterile homages, but replicas/fakes, and who knows what's actually inside? There are fairly convincing fake Rolex and Omega movements being produced for the replica watch industry, and they're so good that the average consumer, and even some jewelers would be fooled.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

So I finally got my first item I bought during the sale in today.

It's a strap.

What can I say.

It's fine.

The more exciting stuff is still going to require some more patience I'm afraid.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The "2507" refers to the Omega movement number. The pictures I've seen look like Omega promo pics that have been sterilized of branding. Most likely these are NOT sterile homages, but replicas/fakes, and who knows what's actually inside? There are fairly convincing fake Rolex and Omega movements being produced for the replica watch industry, and they're so good that the average consumer, and even some jewelers would be fooled.
> 
> View attachment 14285807


Thanks for sharing this information.
I was so tempted to get one... on a second thought I might actually give it a shot.
It says, Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, solid link steel bracelet and he is giving an option for 2813 movement

What's your take on the 2813?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Thanks for sharing this information.
> I was so tempted to get one... on a second thought I might actually give it a shot.
> It says, Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, solid link steel bracelet and he is giving an option for 2813 movement
> 
> What's your take on the 2813?


While comparable to the Sea-Gull ST16 in quality and accuracy, they are a notch below the Miyota and Seiko calibers. Miyota is finally adding hacking to some of their 8 series movements, which takes away the advantage of the Chinese movements. Basically, they will give you years of use, but maybe not several decades.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'm starting to join you on their customer service... I ordered my '63 Panda on May 30th. Few days after I got notified of shipment incident and return to seller. I contacted Merkur who said "don't worry mate we'll ship again by FedEx for free", I inquired about the extra fees on my side (customs, vat): no answer. 3 days after their message I noticed my order was cancelled  That coincided with the summer sale, so I ordered another one for 47€ cheaper (their bad...) immediately, without waiting for refund. It's been marked as "shipped" for now 9 days with still the following tracking info as we speak:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My 1963 Panda from Merkur Store is still not delivered... FedEx sent me a text that delivery would occur Wed. 3rd. I asked my wife to stay at home to receive the package. End of the day and still nothing, At 10 PM they updated to "your delivery is planned Thur. 4th before noon", that's cool as I had my day off anyway (with a trip to the Airport in the afternoon). Of course noon passed and still the same status, then on the night from Thursday to Friday status changed to a Friday delivery. Oh man, gotta take Friday off too. I kid you not, they waited Friday 10 PM to change status to delivery next Monday... Fool me once, fool me twice, fool me thrice, go to hell FedEx  they're the worst!! I logged in and chose a pickup delivery to a local store, so I won't have to deal with their bullsh** anymore, of course said store is closed on Monday so normally, I stress _normally_, I should be able to pick the watch up on Tuesday 9th COB (while paying FedEx a fee for admiringly handling my shipment of course). I think the system is broken, these thieves should really be getting paid by the seller when you receive the goods, not up front... Of course they won't care doing even a decent job when you pay them before, I mean who else does that, being paid before doing the job?!? Why would they not take the money and screw you over, the system is practically begging them to! [/end of rant - until I receive their invoice I guess then you'll hear me again...]


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

Anyone have experience with these twin crowns? I'm digging the compressor look to them.










IG: valhallalegend


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
I have it (but different logo), in real life the strap may not last long (mine did not). One crown is to set the time and the other to turn the outer circle.
Any idea of a good strap to replace this one ? (something that would last)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup .. mama mia is there not a bug bounty somewhere ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Spotted at my local mall:








Curren quartz chronos, the very same sold 15-20€ on AliExpress. 49€ a piece, 80€ for two


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

mougino said:


> Spotted at my local mall:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're missing a trick! €35ea or €60 for 2.
Watch wars in Paris!

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> I should be able to pick the waWhy would they not take the money and screw you over, the system is practically begging them to! [/end of rant - until I receive their invoice I guess then you'll hear me again...]


This is exactly the reason I went with eBay and specifically instructed seller not to use any courier service (besides customs taxes).

Got bund strap for the watch. Now I'm itching to get panda color version


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

ibisuk said:


> You're missing a trick! €35ea or €60 for 2.
> Watch wars in Paris!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


Leave a note on the glass.

*cough* AliExpress *cough*


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> xpyk said:
> 
> 
> > Never seen in this thread, Holuns PT001, the homage of IWC Portuguese. Right now only 12.50 USD, and the case back claims that watch has sapphire crystal, all stainless steel, 50m water resistant, seems to be a good deal.
> ...


Well, it's finally in. And it's truly stellar what the Chinese can do for that price. The finishing on the case is its piece de resistance, it would be right at home on a watch that costs literally 20x as much.

A friend of mine (not a watch guy) recently bought a Hugo Boss 'Portugesier' for several 100's of $ and this thing blows it out of the water with its refined brushed and polished finishing.

Negatives: the strap was terrible though so I immediately changed it to a nice Eulit perlon (note to self: buy a few more of those). The running seconds are on the central seconds hand (as anticipated but would have been nice to have a central chrono hand) and the "Geman technology" on the dial isn't great. But w/e, I'm very pleased with it overall.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

I'm willing to repair an old casio marine gear (https://de.casiowatchparts.com/anleitungen/mrp-700/ ). The watch is in so so condition, crystal is scratched, battery is down (no time but still something on the screen), rubber strap is broken (The strap i have is this one https://www.amazon.com/Casio-watch-strap-watchband-MRP-700/dp/B004YVPM9A ).
Image search from AE is completely nuts, it gives me products that has nothing to do with the picture, like men bags and the like..

The part of the strap attached to the watch looks common for sports watch , looks like 16mm width : the smallest part giving the size, so it is a 16*25mm.
I found some at Hengrc but not 16mm. Which seller would you recommend for good rubber straps ? Something that will not attract dust if possible.

Is there an easy way to repair scratches on the dial : i read about toothpaste or polywatch, which one do i really need ? any other way ?

Thanks


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Is there an easy way to repair scratches on the dial : i read about toothpaste or polywatch, which one do i really need ? any other way ?


Polywatch works only on acrylic crystal. I would assume that your watch has mineral crystal so if that's the case I don't think that it's possible to remove the scratches. Of course you can replace the crystal. A new one won't probably cost that much if you manage to find the right size.


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

You can either replace mineral crystal if you find correct one or you can take watch to watchmaker to polish and buff out scratches.

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Elfer996 said:


> Anyone have experience with these twin crowns? I'm digging the compressor look to them.
> 
> IG: valhallalegend


I have this "Aquatimer" and it is a rather big nice watch. The movement is an 821A and the operation with the crown at 4 is very smooth clockwise while a bit rough the opposite way.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

oinofilo said:


> I have this "Aquatimer" and it is a rather big nice watch. The movement is an 821A and the operation with the crown at 4 is very smooth clockwise while a bit rough the opposite way.
> View attachment 14290985
> 
> View attachment 14290987
> ...


Wow! I love it!

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> I have this "Aquatimer" and it is a rather big nice watch. The movement is an 821A and the operation with the crown at 4 is very smooth clockwise while a bit rough the opposite way.
> View attachment 14290985
> 
> View attachment 14290987
> ...


Do you have a link to where you bought it from?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

This looks really sharp, particularly like that long second's hand...



















*Carnival 8646G*

Link: CARNIVAL Men's Self Wind Luxury Mechanical Watches Water Resistant Automatic Classic Leather Wrist Watche Men Reloj Hombre 2018-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

The movement they show is this:









I dug up HoustonReal's post from the middle of last year on this thread and he mentioned it's a DG 2803 with 22J (not 25 as advertised).

I'm leaning towards getting one of these Visodate homages and this one from Carnival does have my attention.

Does anyone here have this watch?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone here have this watch?


I have a white dial version on a bracelet. The movement is Beijing SB11 and I have had no problems with it so far. The crystal is slightly curved but is not sapphire despite being advertised as such. I really like the watch overall. They could have done without the text on the dial but in real life it is much smaller than in the shopped pictures and is written in cursive so it's almost impossible to read anyway. I like the brushed/polished bracelet but this time it's the middle link that is brushed. Also the Carnival logo is applied which is a nice touch.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Rista said:


> I have a white dial version on a bracelet. The movement is Beijing SB11 and I have had no problems with it so far. The crystal is slightly curved but is not sapphire despite being advertised as such. I really like the watch overall. They could have done without the text on the dial but in real life it is much smaller than in the shopped pictures and is written in cursive so it's almost impossible to read anyway. I like the brushed/polished bracelet but this time it's the middle link that is brushed. Also the Carnival logo is applied which is a nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 14291397


Thank-you for sharing your impressions on the watch, appreciate it. It's disheartening to know that it does not come with Sapphire. Can you please post a couple of photographs of the dial?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you have a link to where you bought it from?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I bought it two years ago at an auction on Ebay from seller cchuny


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I dug up HoustonReal's post from the middle of last year on this thread and he mentioned it's a DG 2803 with 22J (not 25 as advertised).
> 
> I'm leaning towards getting one of these Visodate homages and this one from Carnival does have my attention.
> 
> Does anyone here have this watch?


If it has the movement pictured in your post, it's a Beijing SB11 variant with the same design/architecture as the Dixmont DG28xx movements. The higher jewel count is possible, but not yet confirmed. Later Beijing calibers based on the same design (SB12 & B16ZR) had 27J. My *Carnival 8818G* (Longines Conquest homage) has a Beijing Watch Factory SB11 inside.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Anyone have experience with these twin crowns? I'm digging the compressor look to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. I own this IWC Aquatimer homage although from Debert, not Corgeut (but the names seemingly are related so I am sure same watch). It has a Miyota 821A movement. 
What is your question?

I enjoy the watch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> My 1963 Panda from Merkur Store is still not delivered... FedEx sent me a text that delivery would occur Wed. 3rd. I asked my wife to stay at home to receive the package. End of the day and still nothing, At 10 PM they updated to "your delivery is planned Thur. 4th before noon", that's cool as I had my day off anyway (with a trip to the Airport in the afternoon). Of course noon passed and still the same status, then on the night from Thursday to Friday status changed to a Friday delivery. Oh man, gotta take Friday off too. I kid you not, they waited Friday 10 PM to change status to delivery next Monday... Fool me once, fool me twice, fool me thrice, go to hell FedEx  they're the worst!! I logged in and chose a pickup delivery to a local store, so I won't have to deal with their bullsh** anymore, of course said store is closed on Monday so normally, I stress _normally_, I should be able to pick the watch up on Tuesday 9th COB (while paying FedEx a fee for admiringly handling my shipment of course).


So there's news: (as a reminder we're talking a summer sale purchase from June 18th. Yes, *20 days ago*, delivery handled admirably by FedEx)

FedEx: delivery planned Wednesday 3rd

me: no problem, my wife's not working, I'll ask her to stay at home all day

FedEx: oops we meant delivery planned Thursday 4th

me: ok ok, I have taken my day off, I'll wait

FedEx: did we say Thursday? We meant Friday...

me: err... I guess.. ok I'll take Friday off too, I really want that package

FedEx: lol, delivery planned Monday 8th

me: you know what, I'm tired of your sh*t, please leave it at a local shop. Shop's closed on Monday so I'll pick it up on Tuesday

FedEx: oh so you're ready to wait 1 more day, say no more fam: delivery planned Wednesday 8th!


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

Got this Eyki that someone posted here. For 3.29€... can't complain! The folded links bracelet was a nightmare to adjust but it's actually comfortable on the wrist.










Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

A follow-up to the "Geman technology" Loreo 6110. I wore it yesterday and some moisture appeared on the inside of the crystal. Got back home, opened it up and discovered that what was advertised as a Miyota movement is actually a Sunon - with clear signs of moisture damage.















The case is so impressive that it convinced me to also get a Loreo sub, but now I'm not so sure anymore.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> So there's news: (as a reminder we're talking a summer sale purchase from June 18th. Yes, *20 days ago*, delivery handled admirably by FedEx)
> 
> FedEx: delivery planned Wednesday 3rd
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> A follow-up to the "Geman technology" Loreo 6110. I wore it yesterday and some moisture appeared on the inside of the crystal. Got back home, opened it up and discovered that what was advertised as a Miyota movement is actually a Sunon - with clear signs of moisture damage.
> 
> View attachment 14292835
> View attachment 14292837
> ...


Not too late to open a dispute?
That is very bad practice from the seller, you should at least get a 50% refund.


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

If they advertised Miyota and Sunon is inside then you should ask for full refund, open dispute and choose item not as described.
I also have Loreo Submariner on my wishlist planning on buying it, but now seeing this, not so sure anymore. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> A follow-up to the "Geman technology" Loreo 6110. I wore it yesterday and some moisture appeared on the inside of the crystal. Got back home, opened it up and discovered that what was advertised as a Miyota movement is actually a Sunon - with clear signs of moisture damage.
> 
> View attachment 14292835
> View attachment 14292837
> ...





SmirnoffCommando said:


> If they advertised Miyota and Sunon is inside then you should ask for full refund, open dispute and choose item not as described.
> I also have Loreo Submariner on my wishlist planning on buying it, but now seeing this, not so sure anymore.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


I had the Loreo submariner. It's a really nice watch, especially for the money. 
I got mine from here:
£61.57 43%OFF | LOREO Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Luminous Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Diver 200M Men Watch Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cl4YLEvw

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kronen&Sohne KS097 review


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Thank-you for sharing your impressions on the watch, appreciate it. It's disheartening to know that it does not come with Sapphire. Can you please post a couple of photographs of the dial?


Sure, I'll post some pics tomorrow.

My San Marin Tiger Sharks has arrived. First impressions are not great.









The textured dial looks tacky and cheap, as if the dial is dirty all the time. This is my fault as I felt it looked like that in pictures too. The bracelet feels light, rattly and the clasp is absolutely horrible. By far the cheapest feeling clasp closing action in my collection. I can't get over how bad it is, I need to use another finger to hold it from the back when closing to even engage the mechanism properly. The finishing is good but I don't even care when the thing feels cheap. I'm going to say it, Parnis Daytona and Yachmaster feel higher quality in the hand, especially the bracelet and even the clasp which isn't great on Parnis. I can't personally see where does the hype for SM come from. My Cadisen C1033 feels better quality and has the same movement and it cost $40. From all the reviews I expected so much more. Overrated and overpriced.


----------



## Elfer996 (Oct 1, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> Yes. I own this IWC Aquatimer homage although from Debert, not Corgeut (but the names seemingly are related so I am sure same watch). It has a Miyota 821A movement.
> What is your question?
> 
> I enjoy the watch


Do you know the dial size? What is the lug width? I'm guessing the movement has to be placed slightly canted for the crown stem.

IG: valhallalegend


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Rista said:


> My San Marin Tiger Sharks has arrived. First impressions are not great.


Wow, seems like the latest Ali sale turns out to be a massive disappointment fest for most of us. Bad products, bad sellers, bad shipping times.....


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> Wow, seems like the latest Ali sale turns out to be a massive disappointment fest for most of us. Bad products, bad sellers, bad shipping times.....


True, 2 of my 3 purchases have been disappointments. This one in particular because I expected so much. I mean the watch does look good from distance where you don't see the texture. But the bracelet just sucks and to make it worse it uses a pin + collar system which makes resizing it a much bigger pain than it needs to be. The clasp is infuriating to the point it makes me want to smash the watch against the wall whenever I try to put it on. And yeah, the bracelet and/or the clasp make squeaky noises as well. Great.

The one purchase that did not disappoint is the Parnis Yachmaster. You know how a modern Rolex bracelet feels, kinda like chinese bracelets while still with protective film on? That's exactly how the Parnis bracelet feels compared to San Martin. Very solid, tight tolerances and nice SELs. Very good for $78.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Kronen&Sohne KS097 review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was my first Chinese "automatic". I have the gold tone version, the *KS095*. A disappointing watch that has good looks, but problematic performance. The Tongji based movement is a bad autowinder, and will only last 30 hours if fully hand wound. Even at that, it stops without warning, and is quite unreliable. The gold IP finish wears off easily, especially on the crown.

I had read that the movement is actually produced by Liaoning, but since many factories produce similar 17J, interchangeable multi-function "2650Z" movements, the supplier may often change. The rotor decoration is a cheap foil sticker.

Gedmis's 6.5 rating is quite charitable, and much higher than I would give it due to my longer term experience with this model.

Fair warning! Save your money and buy something with a DG28xx, ST16 or a Japanese movement. The extra $10 - $20 is well spent.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Rista said:


> True, 2 of my 3 purchases have been disappointments.


Yeah my 1 watch that's come in was deceptive as elaborated above.

Still waiting for my 1963 (much like @mougino), but my experience with the seller (merkur) was appalling, they simply didn't post it until almost 2 weeks had passed and straight up lied to me that they had. I threatened to file a claim and they promised to post the very next day, which of course they didn't. It's on its way with FedEx now though.

I have an APRO chrono with (supposedly) a VK mechaquartz on the way as well, hopefully that'll be the one without any major issues for me.

As for the bracelet on the San Martin, what's worked for me in the past is to just liberally apply silicon lube and then wipe away all the excess. In my case it made the bracelet a little more supple and less 'coarse', the lube just kind of sits there between the links without leaking out onto my wrist.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Elfer996 said:


> Do you know the dial size? What is the lug width? I'm guessing the movement has to be placed slightly canted for the crown stem.
> 
> IG: valhallalegend


I am not home right now to measure it - but I am almost positive it is either 44 or 45mm and the band width is 22mm both of which are my sweet spot of size.

I know for sure the band width is 22mm as I bought a black stingray skin band to put on it.

I just checked the site I purchased it from. I don't see the same color - but they have a white variation of it which I assume is the exact same size specs here and it matches my recollection of size:

44.5mm Debert White Dial Miyota movement Brown Rubber Strap Date Men Automatic watch,Automatic


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

The first watch I bought during the sale (DOM Bauhaus watch with NH36 movement) was sent back to sender who sent it again so it will be at least 3 more weeks to I get it. Let's hope I get it this time.
Also I paid customs for the Didun even if the seller had sent it through Sweden where it got in a new envelope and as such it was too be considered an intra-EU delivery with 0 charges.
Fortunately the more expensive bronze black Bay homage which was sent directly to my country arrived with no charges.
I am still waiting 3 more deliveries from the sale. The two are bound to take at least 2 weeks more judging from current status of the packages.
The packages have been picked up by a friend since I am away. Can't wait to open the packages later this week!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ben2talk (Jul 5, 2019)

mougino said:


> Not too late to open a dispute?
> That is very bad practice from the seller, you should at least get a 50% refund.


You're joking? NOT as advertised for a full refund and seller pays if he wants a return 

Actually, having talked to a couple of sellers, I think they never do bother with returns for anything. They should stand the full loss.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not usually a digital watch kind of guy but I've been working on my fitness levels and wanted something to time runs and cycles. Initially I thought of getting a smart watch or fitness tracker but I decided I didn't really need all the extra bells and whistles, I really just wanted a decent stopwatch.

In the end I chose this Sanda because the reviews were good and it didn't seem to be too large. I've been pleased with it, legibility is good from all angles, backlight is good and timekeeping has been accurate enough for my needs.

Happy to share more details or feedback if anyone is interested. I figured this thread needed a positive AliExpress sale story!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ben2talk said:


> You're joking? NOT as advertised for a full refund and seller pays if he wants a return
> 
> Actually, having talked to a couple of sellers, I think they never do bother with returns for anything. They should stand the full loss.


If OP is ok with a full refund, go for it... I just find it uncomfortable morally speaking to score a free watch at the expense of a guy trying to make a living just for an ad mistake. But to each his own.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> ben2talk said:
> 
> 
> > You're joking? NOT as advertised for a full refund and seller pays if he wants a return 😉
> ...


Yeah I'm kinda torn on this. On the one hand, it could be an honest mistake if the guy really has no clue what he's selling or what the weird script (English) on the listing says. On the other hand, it could also be intentionally misleading. And even if it truly is a mistake, it's his responsibility that he does have a clue so he can prevent mistakes like this. And I'm not holding him to an exceptionally high standard either, one wouldn't be expected to accept this from any online retailer.
In any case, sellers should have some incentive to do better. They normally sell for about €24, I paid €11,30, asked for €10 back. Seemed fair I suppose.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Are FOD watches available on aliexpress? They seem to be popular on WUS but I can't seem to find them.


----------



## ben2talk (Jul 5, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> Yeah I'm kinda torn on this. On the one hand, it could be an honest mistake if the guy really has no clue what he's selling or what the weird script (English) on the listing says. On the other hand, it could also be intentionally misleading. And even if it truly is a mistake, it's his responsibility that he does have a clue so he can prevent mistakes like this. And I'm not holding him to an exceptionally high standard either, one wouldn't be expected to accept this from any online retailer.
> In any case, sellers should have some incentive to do better. They normally sell for about €24, I paid €11,30, asked for €10 back. Seemed fair I suppose.


Yes. You know that many sellers (I've experience with Shopee and Lazada here too) just post lower quality stuff to sell and rely on people not returning stuff to make bigger profits. If the specs were quoted by the manufacturer, then the manufacturer should lose out... I feel saddened when it's the courier's fault (a phone case from China ended it's journey in the Thailand Post office...) and then the factory loses the money. But the seller here is reponsible and ignorance is not an excuse in business.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate duplicate ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Rista : according to all the positive things we read before about San Martin i guess you received one with something going wrong, did you contact the seller explaining what you actually received ?

Also i don't get how Merkur watches (supposedly one of the best micro brand around) has such a bad client experience when talking about shipping. Is it Fedex or is it Merkur ?


It looks like last 'sale' was not that great for some, glad i did not buy any watch (lots in the lists though..).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Also i don't get how Merkur watches (supposedly one of the best micro brand around) has such a bad client experience when talking about shipping. Is it Fedex or is it Merkur ?


Bad experiences specifically come from MERKUR STORE, which in fact appears to resell San Martin and Merkur products without authorization. They are explicitly mentioned to do so by one of San Martin official resellers: www.heimdallr.watch.

Nicolas


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

manchette said:


> Rista : according to all the positive things we read before about San Martin i guess you received one with something going wrong, did you contact the seller explaining what you actually received ?


I mean, what could I possibly tell them. This product does not meet my quality standards even though it works as advertised and is not damaged in any way?

From what I can see, the clasp is simply designed poorly. This is why the closing action is so awful. And it's not their fault that I bought a watch with a dial that looks like it was cut from sandpaper and poorly printed on. Sandwich dial is decent idea in theory but the execution here is bad, it is too deep and for me should have been way more subtle to have an effect. Same thing with the texture. It should have been way, way finer but instead it is coarse and really in your face. Not a subtle effect by any stretch of the imagination.

The minute hand is also not aligned properly but again, it is probably "within specs". Parnis, of course, does way better.

These watches are all hype IMO. The only explanation I have is that some people value lume so much they're willing to overlook everything else. Quality is just not there for me and I doubt anything is really "wrong" with mine. They are what they are, no wonder you can buy these same watches from Alibaba without a logo.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> I mean, what could I possibly tell them. This product does not meet my quality standards even though it works as advertised and is not damaged in any way?
> 
> From what I can see, the clasp is simply designed poorly. This is why the closing action is so awful. And it's not their fault that I bought a watch with a dial that looks like it was cut from sandpaper and poorly printed on. Sandwich dial is decent idea in theory but the execution here is bad, it is too deep and for me should have been way more subtle to have an effect. Same thing with the texture. It should have been way, way finer but instead it is coarse and really in your face. Not a subtle effect by any stretch of the imagination.
> 
> ...


Yet most of ppl who received San Martin were quite happy with their purchase (me included), which really raises the question of the quality of the one you received.

The common opinion is that Parnis are okay, but a step below San Martin/Sharkey.

Could you maybe share pictures of the points you mention? (clasp, sandwich dial, hand alignment)


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

manchette said:


> Also i don't get how Merkur watches (supposedly one of the best micro brand around) has such a bad client experience when talking about shipping. Is it Fedex or is it Merkur ?


It's them. I ordered it during the sale, they marked it as "shipped" the next day. After no change in status for over a week I contacted them and they replied with lies. Last Friday I got a text from FedEx telling me that they'd received the package (two weeks after I placed the order) and today (4 days later, which in my opinion is very quick) I got a text that they'd deliver the package to my home today (I'm at work though so let's see what they did with it). So it's the dimwits at merkur store that are the problem, will not be ordering from them again.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> It's them. I ordered it during the sale, they marked it as "shipped" the next day. After no change in status for over a week I contacted them and they replied with lies. Last Friday I got a text from FedEx telling me that they'd received the package (two weeks after I placed the order) and today (4 days later, which in my opinion is very quick) I got a text that they'd deliver the package to my home today (I'm at work though so let's see what they did with it). So it's the dimwits at merkur store that are the problem, will not be ordering from them again.


Same but FedEx is screwing big time too. We are D+7 after their so-called delivery date anounced in their first text, and every day they update with "Scheduled delivery: [name of the day]" to *systematically* report it to the day after at night (that is to say 5 times excluding Sunday!)

All in all a very bad experience but the one who'll pay in the end is Merkur Store since now they *only* offer FedEx shipping... so that'll be without me for sure!


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

^ oof yeah that's rough. I lost the key to my post box (which for a change of pace is nobody else's fault but my own 😅) but I could just about reach with my fingers through the slit and pull out the piece of paper they put in. I re-scheduled delivery to my workplace tomorrow and got a confirmation text. Here's hoping! Will yours finally come in tomorrow as well?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Rista said:


> ...The bracelet feels light, rattly and the clasp is absolutely horrible. By far the cheapest feeling clasp closing action in my collection. I can't get over how bad it is, I need to use another finger to hold it from the back when closing to even engage the mechanism properly. The finishing is good but I don't even care when the thing feels cheap. I'm going to say it, Parnis Daytona and Yachmaster feel higher quality in the hand, especially the bracelet and even the clasp which isn't great on Parnis.....


Hang on, the bracelet is:

- made of steel
- significantly thicker than any Parnis bracelet along its entire length
- a solid and and either untapered or scarcely tapered design (I'm out of town so can't check)

...so there is no physical way that it can be 'light', is there? That just cannot be a valid criticism.

From everything you say it seems that the textured sandwich dial is not to your taste and that your clasp is faulty (my clasp works perfectly). Overall I rate the bracelet as highly as on any watch I have worn, including for example the Seiko Monster bracelet which is highly regarded, but which has a worse clasp than the Tiger Shark! The Tiger Shark pin and collar system is also much less fiddly than the Seiko (bigger collars) while at least as secure and I can't see that as a downside vs split pins.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mougino said:


> Yet most of ppl who received San Martin were quite happy with their purchase (me included), which really raises the question of the quality of the one you received.


I've seen people receiving theirs faulty and still praising them. I guess I just don't "get" this brand.



ED209 said:


> Hang on, the bracelet is:
> 
> - made of steel
> - significantly thicker than any Parnis bracelet along its entire length
> ...


It probably _feels_ light because perceived quality is low. The removable links have a lot of play, the entire thing rattles and squeaks and the clasp cannot be closed on the wrist unless backed from behind. I'm not even kidding when I say Parnis Yachmaster bracelet feels like a Rolex bracelet in comparison. Much tighter tolerances, no rattle, no squeaking sounds, nicer SELs. I'm comparing it to the Parnis because I just got these two watches and one of them cost less than half of the other. Shouldn't even try to compare it to something more serious.

Edit: Just did some testing. It's not just removable links. Bar the first two links at 12h and the first link at 6h, all the other links have noticeabe play. As if the pins were too small. Tested some of my better watches and they don't have any play between links. Even Parnis has practically none. This explains the cheap, rattly feeling. It's a night and day difference.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

While we're on San Martin... the cheapest Oris 65 homage out there is the $300 San Martin, correct?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> ^ oof yeah that's rough. I lost the key to my post box (which for a change of pace is nobody else's fault but my own ) but I could just about reach with my fingers through the slit and pull out the piece of paper they put in. I re-scheduled delivery to my workplace tomorrow and got a confirmation text. Here's hoping! Will yours finally come in tomorrow as well?


It's 11:20 PM and FedEx tracking still stays it's planned to be delivered today lol. Gotta wait for tomorrow morning to say it's planned to be delivered on Wednesday  ...which I'll absolutely do not trust, honestly they've been sh***ing themselves so much it's an embarrassement, but that's ok it's not like carrying packages is their job, must be a side hobby of theirs...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> I've seen people receiving theirs faulty and still praising them. I guess I just don't "get" this brand.


Links or it didn't happen.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

If you're not happy with the San Martin just move it on. Maybe rebuy with the flat dial.

Personally, if I don't bond with the watch or there's a visual issue, I just sell it straight away. Sometimes my expectations aren't aligned with the watch or other people's, sometimes something annoys me. Sometimes it's a QC issue. I've even sold a watch and purchased the same watch (Steinhart OVM) and had a more positive experience.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

@No1VIPER: Hey mate, have you received your San Martin Tuna yet?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mougino said:


> Links or it didn't happen.


Well searching for links isn't happening. But I've seen users receiving theirs with stuck bezels and faulty movements that they repaired themselves and were still full of praise for the brand. The sole reason I bought it was these other amazing quality experiences, they never looked good in pictures to me. Didn't expect the bracelet to be shockingly bad though.



Techme said:


> If you're not happy with the San Martin just move it on. Maybe rebuy with the flat dial.
> 
> Personally, if I don't bond with the watch or there's a visual issue, I just sell it straight away. Sometimes my expectations aren't aligned with the watch or other people's, sometimes something annoys me. Sometimes it's a QC issue. I've even sold a watch and purchased the same watch (Steinhart OVM) and had a more positive experience.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


Of course I'll move it on, that's not the issue. Sorry if my opinions offended anyone.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> So there's news: (as a reminder we're talking a summer sale purchase from June 18th. Yes, *20 days ago*, delivery handled admirably by FedEx)
> 
> FedEx: delivery planned Wednesday 3rd
> 
> ...


My Merkur Store watches that FedEx has kept announcing to be delivered "today" for the past 8 days (reminds me of the "free beer tomorrow" joke) is now in a new status: *Scheduled delivery: pending*. I'm getting slightly annoyed... I sent FedEx this:



> Hello, my package was shipped more than 3 weeks ago by FedEx International "Priority". Delivery was first announced for Wed.3-JUL, then Thursday 4, then Friday 5... etc etc etc (6 changes!!) then now on Wed.10-JUL is still pending.
> Q1: how on earth is it possible that FedEx take more than 22 days to do an international "priority" delivery??
> Q2: why is the delivery date changing EVERY day for the past 8 days???
> Q3: customs clearance is done, why am I not noticed of the fees I have to pay? Where can I find that info? I searched, it's nowhere on your website.
> Thanks in advance for your answers


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HEllo, It is a difficult task to find a carrier _and_ a watch being ok. Fedex seems a nightmare shipping experience, did you choose them because you wanted the watch quickly or to have a well done package avoiding the watch to be broken ? DHL was bad too from what i experienced (very quick for sure, but also customs for sure, it depends what you're looking for). At least lets hope the watch will work ok but Merkur is now the new scarecrow ! What i received from Superbuy was nicely protected using SF carrier. The watch in itself (Shanghai) was working but setting time was strange, i had to pull/push the crown many times to be able to set time (i did not like it and i'm wondering if like they're not overestimated too). It does not look very though. Actually i had many watches not lasting long :'(


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Rista said:


> Sorry if my opinions offended anyone.


Don't be, you're allowed to express your feelings toward an inanimate object, if people decide to take that as a slight against them then that's their personal problem.

My Sea-Gull 1963 was just delivered to my workplace. I have to say (as much as some of us might not want to hear it right now ?) my experience with FedEx has been outstanding. I found the failed delivery note in my post box yesterday and I could even change the address and still maintain the next day delivery. So I changed the address to my workplace. Today I found out that the confirmation email about the address change still contained my home address so I called them and within a more than acceptable time frame I had an actual human being on the phone who told me that the change of address had in fact been successfully processed.

I was afraid that the whole experience with merkur store would ruin my enjoyment of the watch but this last leg makes up for a lot.

(Edit: it was opened by customs though, should I expect to have to pay some sort of fee afterwards?)


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

When I buy watches from Aliexpress I always use normal post. Postage is cheaper, most of time included in price of watch, 99% of times avoids customs so no additional costs, there is no additional Fedex or DHL fees which they charge after they do customs tax for you. Delivery time over normal post office is 7-15 days for me, depending which post I choose.

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> @No1VIPER: Hey mate, have you received your San Martin Tuna yet?


Not yet, no. But it's been released by customs, so hopefully I'll have it in a day or two at the most 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Very Happy as I received my Debert 42 Heritage budget pilot watch best money ever spent since my watch abstinence!



http://imgur.com/yRIF78u











Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Very Happy as I received my Debert 42 Heritage budget pilot watch best money ever spent since my watch abstinence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks really good. I especially like the somewhat hidden date window in the subdial. What's the lume like? Also did you buy it from this seller:
£59.05 31%OFF | Debert 42mm Black Dial Sapphire Crystal relogio masculino Leather Strap Automatic Wrist men watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/8DwqEYrNt

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> It looks really good. I especially like the somewhat hidden date window in the subdial. What's the lume like? Also did you buy it from this seller:
> £59.05 31%OFF | Debert 42mm Black Dial Sapphire Crystal relogio masculino Leather Strap Automatic Wrist men watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/8DwqEYrNt
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/baAytDqC

Thanks I bought it from Manbuwatch store, really liking it

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

hi,
Received this Bliger from summer sale.










































The build quality looks phenomenal, the dial is simply superb!
Sapphire glass (tested with DS II), Screw-in crown feels good, steady bezel, very well aligned. the lume looks very good but fades out very quick (wasn't expecting much at this price point). GMT hands functional.

The movement is definitely noisy. Not sure, i guess it is DG38xx perhaps @HoustonReal can throw some light here.
I am not happy with the strap, it feels very cheap. I am gonna replace it with metal one (probably seamaster style).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/baAytDqC
> 
> Thanks I bought it from Manbuwatch store, really liking it
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


So what is the lume like then? Is it any good?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> My Merkur Store watches that FedEx has kept announcing to be delivered "today" for the past 8 days (reminds me of the "free beer tomorrow" joke) is now in a new status: *Scheduled delivery: pending*. I'm getting slightly annoyed... I sent FedEx this:


I imagine they're playing where's waldo with you.

To make things better, here is a better shot of the seagull on my wrist on bund strap.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> @No1VIPER: Hey mate, have you received your San Martin Tuna yet?


I just received a card saying I have to pay £12.76 customs charge 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I just received a card saying I have to pay £12.76 customs charge
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


oh damn!
sorry to hear this..


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> oh damn!
> sorry to hear this..


So basically I ended up paying the normal, none sale price after adding the customs charge. It's crap though as £8 of it was a 'handling fee'.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

bushu16 said:


> hi,
> Received this Bliger from summer sale. The build quality looks phenomenal, the dial is simply superb!


Nice, I wouldn't mind a more faithful Seamaster design (a copy basically) on a metal bracelet. I've asked Bliger about it and they said I need to "wait a few days". This was a few weeks ago. Good to see the build quality is up there.



No1VIPER said:


> So basically I ended up paying the normal, none sale price after adding the customs charge. It's crap though as £8 of it was a 'handling fee'.


Yeah that's bollocks. I didn't ask you to handle it did I, you chose to handle it of your own volition and I get billed for it? How is that fair?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> Nice, I wouldn't mind a more faithful Seamaster design (a copy basically) on a metal bracelet. I've asked Bliger about it and they said I need to "wait a few days". This was a few weeks ago. Good to see the build quality is up there.


Yep! its actually shouting QUALITY. Literally! The rotar is noisy 

But seriously, it looks much more worthy then what I paid. Did you see the pics. I edited the post with pics.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> Nice, I wouldn't mind a more faithful Seamaster design (a copy basically) on a metal bracelet. I've asked Bliger about it and they said I need to "wait a few days". This was a few weeks ago. Good to see the build quality is up there.
> 
> Yeah that's bollocks. I didn't ask you to handle it did I, you chose to handle it of your own volition and I get billed for it? How is that fair?


Exactly. In the meantime to cheer myself up, I've swapped the strap on my Reef Tiger cocktail Time homage and I'm wearing that. So it almost feels like a new watch.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Thank-you for sharing your impressions on the watch, appreciate it. It's disheartening to know that it does not come with Sapphire. Can you please post a couple of photographs of the dial?


Hello. Some pictures of the dial:

























And one of a watch that I've recently received that is actually good


----------



## leeboi (Nov 29, 2017)

Where are the diamonds?


----------



## leeboi (Nov 29, 2017)

Rista said:


> Hello. Some pictures of the dial:
> 
> View attachment 14298149
> 
> ...


Where are the diamonds?


----------



## leeboi (Nov 29, 2017)

Rista said:


> Hello. Some pictures of the dial:
> 
> View attachment 14298149
> 
> ...


Where are the diamonds?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Rista said:


> Sorry if my opinions offended anyone.


Don't be. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. People have different opinions and experiences / impressions all the time. Shoot, there is a lot of complaining here about FedEx recently. I never have had an issue with FedEx. People have different experiences

As to your watch, I have a couple Sharkeys (which are made by San Martin) that I believe are really high quality for the price. But you having a different opinion doesn't bother me at all

Feel free to express your views


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

Rista said:


> Hello. Some pictures of the dial:
> 
> View attachment 14298149
> 
> ...


I like it - I am leaning more to the starking with the sapphire myself but maybe next Ali sale


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, please don't quote all the images in the post just to write a sentence.
Sometimes it gets really hard to see some pages (this has images repeated 3x)...


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

That looks sweet! What's the lug to lug length for it? Diameter is 41mm,



bushu16 said:


> hi,
> Received this Bliger from summer sale.
> View attachment 14297777
> 
> ...


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> That looks sweet! What's the lug to lug length for it? Diameter is 41mm,


Lug to lug 20mm


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Velez84 said:
> 
> 
> > That looks sweet! What's the lug to lug length for it? Diameter is 41mm,
> ...


Sorry, I meant from top to bottom, what is the length tip to tip?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

bushu16 said:


> hi,
> Received this Bliger from summer sale.
> View attachment 14297787
> 
> ...


Lovely watch...congratulations! It's a shame the strap feels cheap because the color combination on it is very cool! Enjoy the watch 

Also, my Sekaro says "Hi"...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Lovely watch...congratulations! It's a shame the strap feels cheap because the color combination on it is very cool! Enjoy the watch
> 
> Also, my Sekaro says "Hi"...


Too bad no one has been offering the blue ripped dial Sekaro for a long time now... Waiting for the metal strap bliger!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

TheFinalHour said:


> Well, it's finally in. And it's truly stellar what the Chinese can do for that price. The finishing on the case is its piece de resistance, it would be right at home on a watch that costs literally 20x as much.
> 
> A friend of mine (not a watch guy) recently bought a Hugo Boss 'Portugesier' for several 100's of $ and this thing blows it out of the water with its refined brushed and polished finishing.
> 
> ...


Geman technology 

Sent from my HTC_2Q4D100 using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

bushu16 said:


> hi,
> Received this Bliger from summer sale.
> 
> The build quality looks phenomenal, the dial is simply superb!
> ...


Very nice!
How much did you pay?

Do you know which metal bracelet might fit the case nicely?

Thank you!


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

tintin82 said:


> Lovely watch...congratulations! It's a shame the strap feels cheap because the color combination on it is very cool! Enjoy the watch
> 
> Also, my Sekaro says "Hi"...


Can you share more images please?

Anyway here's my recent purchase, still love it to death









Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Second day of my Pilot "Heritage 42"

I am overweight (chicken arms maybe?) but I did notice that this watch with a size of 42mm looks big on my 6.75 inch wrist LOL









Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk









Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Can you share more images please?
> 
> Anyway here's my recent purchase, still love it to death
> 
> ...


I edited this post with more pics. That Debert looks cool btw.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post49347071.html#post49347071


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

dup


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

tintin82 said:


> Lovely watch...congratulations! It's a shame the strap feels cheap because the color combination on it is very cool! Enjoy the watch
> 
> Also, my Sekaro says "Hi"...


Man oh man I need to see more images of your watch, I was supposed to buy one of these when they came out but I guess I was late, needed this watch for a small project if you know what I mean.

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

bushu16 said:


> I edited this post with more pics. That Debert looks cool btw.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post49347071.html#post49347071


Bushu I meant to quote the other guy tintin though sorry but hey cool watch too, how much was it and how is the strap? Upper material is Cordura and lower is rubber the one that touches the wrist?

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Man oh man I need to see more images of your watch, I was supposed to buy one of these when they came out but I guess I was late, needed this watch for a small project if you know what I mean.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


Here you go my friend...













































Left: Sekaro Seamaster Professional Homage | Right: Seiko SKX007J1










Enjoy!


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Bushu I meant to quote the other guy tintin though sorry but hey cool watch too, how much was it and how is the strap? Upper material is Cordura and lower is rubber the one that touches the wrist?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


Yep that's correct


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

fone said:


> Very nice!
> How much did you pay?
> 
> Do you know which metal bracelet might fit the case nicely?
> ...


I paid $80 during the sale.
The seller has said that, Bliger is gonna release a metal strap soon for it (which is gonna be homage of Omega Seamaster )


----------



## ben2talk (Jul 5, 2019)

Sadly only water resistant enough for splashes...


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> So what is the lume like then? Is it any good?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

bushu16 said:


> I paid $80 during the sale.
> The seller has said that, Bliger is gonna release a metal strap soon for it (which is gonna be homage of Omega Seamaster )


Thank you.
That's good news.
Although I was about to cut down on the puchasing of chinese watches, I will keep an eye out for those.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

*double*


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My San Martin Tuna finally arrived today. After having had to pay customs charges. It was definitely worth the wait though. Here's a couple of quick pictures.

£170.65 15%OFF | San Martin Tuna SBBN015 Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Sport Watch Stainlss Steel Watch 300m Water Resistant Ceramic bezel
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/1MU6vra

Unfortunately though the mesh bracelet I got to go with it had an issue with the lock part of the clasp. It's really loose, so rattles and doesn't feel very secure. So I've opened a dispute for that. To be honest though I'm actually really liking the rubber strap the watch came on. It's so comfortable.

£8.98 24%OFF | 18mm 20mm 22mm Stainless Steel Mesh Watch Band Silver For Mens Wrist Watch Strap Bracelet Push Button Replacement 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cX2yKLdq









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> My San Martin Tuna finally arrived today. After having had to pay customs charges. It was definitely worth the wait though. Here's a couple of quick pictures.
> 
> £170.65 15%OFF | San Martin Tuna SBBN015 Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Sport Watch Stainlss Steel Watch 300m Water Resistant Ceramic bezel
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/1MU6vra
> ...


Looks really nice! How's the lume on those San Martin watches. Are they a good buy for the money?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> Here you go my friend...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own a blue one since about a year or so and must say it is a great watch. I own a gen Seamaster Diver 300 (the 2012 model with the glossy dial) and the only thing the gen really sticks out is the AR coating. I miss that on the Sekaro. The bracelet of the Gen doesn't feel much better than the Sekaro.
Yesterday I ordered the black Sekaro with the wave dial. It's so much watch for the money!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> hi,
> Received this Bliger from summer sale.
> View attachment 14297777


Mine said hi! Received it two days ago, very happy!














Movement shot, looks like mingzhu 3804
ATTACH=CONFIG]14303613[/ATTACH]


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Watchinski said:


> Looks really nice! How's the lume on those San Martin watches. Are they a good buy for the money?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


The lume seems really good. It's not even dark here yet, but I can already see it quite well. Here's a few other pictures of the watch too.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Interesting, my Merkur Tuna has the same dial and hands but different lume (white/blue - C3 I think?).

Other differences are:

- plainer engraved caseback
- drilled lugs (yay!)
- date only, with a white wheel 
- the teeth on the bezel are cut deeper, and MAYBE there's more teeth, hard to say
- markings on my insert are thinner, the same font I think though.
- my bezel pip isn't misalligned (once you see it...)

I think I waited five months for mine to arrive though. San Martins have the advantage of being sold from stock.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> The lume seems really good. It's not even dark here yet, but I can already see it quite well. Here's a few other pictures of the watch too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing... Congratulations and wear it in good health!

I wanted to know though, if you wanted could you wear this on a NATO strap? Would the NATO pass through those lugs?


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> Lovely watch...congratulations! It's a shame the strap feels cheap because the color combination on it is very cool! Enjoy the watch
> 
> Also, my Sekaro says "Hi"...


Is it one of the nicest quartz homage to the Seamaster on Aliexpress ?:think:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

So after not receiving any news from FedEx for 3 days other than "scheduled delivery pending" I decided to go to the local store I chose as my pick-up location and there it was. My FedEx package. From my June 18th purchase. That is clearly a fine job here -_-

The good news is no fees or customs tax due (woohoo!) The 2 watches were in their box waiting for me to open them: Seagull 1963 Panda on Bond Nato ; and San Martin / F.O.D Flieger Type B. Respectively 165€ and 105€ + free shipping during the sale (Vs. 230€ and 150€ now inc. 15€ shipping).









The review will be quick, sorry about that, but my day was quite hard and I'm longing to rest...

Very nice case backs, respectively plane engraving and transparent. Nice blue heated hands for the Flieger, exceptional dial colors and details on the 1963:









Dimensions: 42.3 mm wide, 50 mm lug-to-lug, 20 mm between lugs for the Flieger, it wears big (these are loooong lugs)









41 mm wide, 47.3 mm lug-to-lug, 22 mm between lugs for the 1963, Vs. 20 mm between lugs advertised 2 times on the seller page  hopefully I didn't stock any 20 mm strap in the 28 days I've been waiting... Btw you can also see the 'Bond' Nato that is advertised has its grays a little... red  the 1963 wears smaller than the Flieger, it sits quite well on the wrist even despite the Nato.









The lume is the most disappointing feature of the Flieger... Two pictures below after an exposition to bright LED lights, then 20 mn after >_< 3rd and last picture is advertised...

















The lume of the 1963 is anecdotic too, but that wasn't a feature advertised like on the Flieger...









The 1963 has the running second on the subdial at 9'o clock, the chrono second on the big red central hand, and up to 30 mn chrono on the subdial at 3'o clock. Chrono second sweeps smoothly and reset pushbutton sets the chrono hands at their 0 position at once (almost violently).

Both watches hand wind. The Flieger hacks but not the 1963 (left subdial always runs). Flieger crown is a screw-down crown and it has a ghost 'date' position (although it has no date), the 1963 crown is not screw-down and it has no ghost position, just neutral and 'set time'. Both crowns have a nice finish, respectively a star imprint and an onion type.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ED209 said:


> Interesting, my Merkur Tuna has the same dial and hands but different lume (white/blue - C3 I think?).
> 
> Other differences are:
> 
> ...


I wouldn't really class this as misaligned personally.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

kslav said:


> Mine said hi! Received it two days ago, very happy!
> View attachment 14303609
> 
> View attachment 14303611
> ...


Mingzhu 3804 it is!


----------



## ben2talk (Jul 5, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> Well, it's finally in. And it's truly stellar what the Chinese can do for that price. The finishing on the case is its piece de resistance, it would be right at home on a watch that costs literally 20x as much.
> 
> A friend of mine (not a watch guy) recently bought a Hugo Boss 'Portugesier' for several 100's of $ and this thing blows it out of the water with its refined brushed and polished finishing.
> 
> ...


Looking back at Aliexpress, there's extra feedback on this watch...
"Additional Feedback
The first day I wore the watch, some moisture (fog) appeared on the inside of the crystal. I opened the case and found a Chinese Sunon movement, no Miyota as advertised. The case of this watch is still impressive but strap, movement and build quality is bad. Disappointing."

Is it so rare that Chinese watches have proper water resistance? Disappointing to me because my watches always end up abused, my Timex Fairfield has lovely indigo but now scratches too after a year. Give me the same again (accurate to about 8 seconds per month) with sapphire and indiglo and upgrade to 50m or even 100m (my Casio Tough Solar costing only $40 is 100m resistant and has a 20 year solar battery...) PLEASE!!!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Is it one of the nicest quartz homage to the Seamaster on Aliexpress ?:think:


It's an *Automatic* with a Seagull ST16 movement.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

ben2talk said:


> Looking back at Aliexpress, there's extra feedback on this watch...


Haha I know, I left that feedback  Also reported about these issues here in this thread.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> It's an *Automatic* with a Seagull ST16 movement.


:---(

Thank you for reminding it to me.

I'm looking for a nice quartz on Aliexpress, other than the Nakzen, and this one with the Seamaster look was really OK for me.
Too bad ;-)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Since we are talking about water resistance I wanted to share 2 of my watches with which I go swimming daily. The first one is a quartz DOM, advertised at 200 m (Omega DeVille homage). With a NATO strap I have been swimming for almost a month and having warm shower after. For the last 10 days I have been swimming with the sterile dial debert (Omega seamaster Spectre homage) and then having warm shower with it again with no problem -it is on the Bond NATO.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just a quick update on the mesh bracelet I got for my San Martin Tuna. Ali have agreed with me, and issued a full refund. The whole process was so simple. I just wrote a brief description of the issue, and included 2 pictures. They took one day to decide, and the refund is now processing. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again, AliExpress dispute system is so much better than eBay's. I've not had to use too much luckily, but when I have it's always been simple and quick. 
As a comparison, Gearbests dispute system is awful. I've only used it once, it took ages, and they didn't understand what I was talking about really. I had to post numerous pictures, then they asked a video (which I did) But then they still only issued a $2 refund on a item that wasn't as described. I questioned them on why they only refunded me $2, they said that was the policy and they couldn't do anymore. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

kslav said:


> Mine said hi! Received it two days ago, very happy!


I have the exact same watch arriving any day now.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just a quick update on the mesh bracelet I got for my San Martin Tuna. Ali have agreed with me, and issued a full refund. The whole process was so simple. I just wrote a brief description of the issue, and included 2 pictures. They took one day to decide, and the refund is now processing.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, AliExpress dispute system is so much better than eBay's. I've not had to use too much luckily, but when I have it's always been simple and quick.
> As a comparison, Gearbests dispute system is awful. I've only used it once, it took ages, and they didn't understand what I was talking about really. I had to post numerous pictures, then they asked a video (which I did) But then they still only issued a $2 refund on a item that wasn't as described. I questioned them on why they only refunded me $2, they said that was the policy and they couldn't do anymore.
> ...


Completely agree. Only used the dispute option a few times but in all cases Ali dealt with it quickly. One time I even got a refund after the usual 15 days for dispute had passed, just had to show them the screenshot of the seller agreeing refund. I buy stuff on Ali whenever I can these days.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

I received this one today and I'm very surprised about the felt build quality. The bracelet is solid, nothing is stamped out and it even has a diver extension. Though I would never dive with that lol
I owned a gen Speedmaster Moonwatch and sold it last year because I didn't wear it enough and bought a Seamaster which I wear regularly.
But this one is a very good substitute if I want to wear something Speedish.
The dimensions are the same, the case looks the same, just the crystal is mineral glass but domed like the Hesalite one.









Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Watchinski said:


> I received this one today and I'm very surprised about the felt build quality.


Do you have a link? A search on "Phylida" brings 0 result on AliExpress.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

mougino said:


> Do you have a link? A search on "Phylida" brings 0 result on AliExpress.


Oh, I'm so sorry, I just realized I bought it on Ebay because AE has it only without a metal bracelet and there it is under the brand name Bliger. Except the brand name it is the same watch. I wanted the bracelet, so I purchased it on Ebay. There you have to search for "40mm Men's Watch 6-hands Black Dial With Date Automatic Movement Wristwatch". I costs $77.
I hope it helps ...


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Watchinski said:


> I received this one today and I'm very surprised about the felt build quality. The bracelet is solid, nothing is stamped out and it even has a diver extension. Though I would never dive with that lol
> I owned a gen Speedmaster Moonwatch and sold it last year because I didn't wear it enough and bought a Seamaster which I wear regularly.
> But this one is a very good substitute if I want to wear something Speedish.
> The dimensions are the same, the case looks the same, just the crystal is mineral glass but domed like the Hesalite one.
> ...


But it looks like a multifunction, not a chronograph. So the tachimeter scale is useless, isn't it?


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

oinofilo said:


> But it looks like a multifunction, not a chronograph. So the tachimeter scale is useless, isn't it?


Yes, absolutely!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

The Bliger appears to be the same as the Phylida, but the Corgeut appears to be a true chronograph.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

While we're on the subject of chronographs, I came across this one in my wishlist while looking for the ones in the post above. I'd quite forgotten about it, but I like it's bi-compax layout and 70's racing chrono looks.

I can't recall if anyone's got one of these or posted anything about it? Also any other bi-compax, 70's style suggestions? I've seen quite a few Benyars and the like, but this one seems to have the true chronograph layout of the chrono seconds on the main hands.

￡55.30 31%OFF | Watch quartz chronograph miyota Japanese brushed steel case bracelet 40mm vk64 and vk63 polished back racing
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bfDqZZeo


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I contacted the San Martin store about the clasp issues I have and they just ignored me. I offered to buy one and I can see they read the messages but still no response. Good to know the "warranty" card these come with is for decorative purposes.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> The Bliger appears to be the same as the Phylida, but the Corgeut appears to be a true chronograph.


I have the Corgeut, sterile version, and yes it's a true chronograph. See me review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> While we're on the subject of chronographs, I came across this one in my wishlist while looking for the ones in the post above. I'd quite forgotten about it, but I like it's bi-compax layout and 70's racing chrono looks.
> 
> I can't recall if anyone's got one of these or posted anything about it? Also any other bi-compax, 70's style suggestions? I've seen quite a few Benyars and the like, but this one seems to have the true chronograph layout of the chrono seconds on the main hands.
> 
> ...


I like the look of the Bomax. I hate when sellers write "Miyota" and "VK63 or Vk64". Which one is it? Seiko or Miyota? I have it in my wish list too. Curious what reviews might say. Pity it's mineral crystal though.

Sent from my HP Pro Slate 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Rista said:


> I contacted the San Martin store about the clasp issues I have and they just ignored me. I offered to buy one and I can see they read the messages but still no response. Good to know the "warranty" card these come with is for decorative purposes.


Just open a dispute. I never bother contacting the seller directly if I have any issues with an item. As they rarely respond. But if they are going to try definitely will once you open that. If they don't though, then Ali automatically rule in your favour anyway.

I don't know if you saw my post, but I had a similar issue.
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49373911


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just open a dispute. I never bother contacting the seller directly if I have any issues with an item. As they rarely respond. But if they are going to try definitely will once you open that. If they don't though, then Ali automatically rule in your favour anyway.
> 
> I don't know if you saw my post, but I had a similar issue.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49373911


Yeah, I've had very positive experiences with Ali dispute process. It's just that this clasp isn't visibly defective, it's not that it can't be closed but it is very hard and feels extremely low quality which from other people's experiences should not be the case. That, and I don't want a small refund, just a working clasp that doesn't feel like it belongs on a $10 watch :-( I've actually had fairly good luck so far when it comes to contacting sellers. Recevied a Parnis with an issue with the clasp and the seller sent me an entire new bracelet. Also a Bliger with a small defect on bezel insert seller promptly sent another insert without opening dispute.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> 41 mm wide, 47.3 mm lug-to-lug, 22 mm between lugs for the 1963, Vs. 20 mm between lugs advertised 2 times on the seller page  hopefully I didn't stock any 20 mm strap in the 28 days I've been waiting... Btw you can also see the 'Bond' Nato that is advertised has its grays a little... red  the 1963 wears smaller than the Flieger, it sits quite well on the wrist even despite the Nato.


So I decided to message MERKUR Store yesterday about these size inconsistencies, particularly the 22 Vs. 20mm lug width. Their response was fast, no more "hi mate!" this time 


MERKUR Store said:


> HI DESCREPTION DID CORRECT. ]
> 'I W
> I THINK THE WAY YOU MEASURE SHOULD BE FROM TOP SIDE . NOT THE BOTOM SIDE
> WE WILL GIVE YOU A A MEASURE MENT ON MONDAY


So it seems I was simply too stupid to measure, all problems solved!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

This came in last week...














































*Parnis Datejust Homage (Model No: 389A)*

I wanted to get this for quite a while now. The champagne dial is beautiful, particularly under light. The jubilee bracelet is actually decently made and once resized it's rather comfortable to wear. Think the clasp is called "Butterfly Clasp" and it works like it should, no problems. The movement is a Miyota 8215 and I think it's the newer generation of 8215's since it hacks. I'm actually quite loving this piece, Parnis do make a nice watch!

Cheers folks!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Looks fantastic. I was very close to buying one but unfortunately 36mm looks too small on my bigger than average wrist.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I see no arrow on the rotor. This means that it winds în both directions now? 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Rista said:


> Looks fantastic. I was very close to buying one but unfortunately 36mm looks too small on my bigger than average wrist.


Dont they make a 41mm version?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Dont they make a 41mm version?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I haven't seen a 41mm variant from Parnis on AliX. Maybe the ones from brands like Holuns and Debert are 41mm but not sure.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Aeryn said:


> I see no arrow on the rotor. This means that it winds în both directions now?
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


It's actually an 821A that has never had an arrow on the rotor. But the last 821A issued really hack.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

dropmyload said:


> Dont they make a 41mm version?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


They do but they are not as nice and they all seem to be sterile versions.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Rista said:


> They do but they are not as nice and they all seem to be sterile versions.


Are the 41mm variants available on AliX?

I just checked the Sangdo Datejust homage and it states that it's 37.5mm (without crown).

37.5mm Sangdo Business watch silver white dial Automatic Self Wind movement High quality Mechanical watches Men's watch sd60 8-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Are the 41mm variants available on AliX?
> 
> I just checked the Sangdo Datejust homage and it states that it's 37.5mm (without crown).
> 
> 37.5mm Sangdo Business watch silver white dial Automatic Self Wind movement High quality Mechanical watches Men's watch sd60 8-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


Here are some 40/41mm variants:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...6.0&pvid=5d00a0db-3529-4e63-8576-afebd33fc6a9
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8.0&pvid=369c560d-bcc1-447a-9c90-fca8c4541a40


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Read R90001 ~10-12$ - Skmei alternative






View attachment 14311713


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> This came in last week...


Nice, I also came close to getting one of those (specifically looking for a 36mm) but I was put off by the polished lugs next to the brushed end link. But I still find myself wanting a two tone dj.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> So it seems I was simply too stupid to measure, all problems solved!


Ohh I get it now, just like the watch didn't arrive late if you only count every other day. We're just doing it wrong 🤡


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> This came in last week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Close, but the movement is the *Miyota 821A*. It's a slightly more expensive, decorated version (Côtes de Genève, open rotor). I'm not sure anyone has received a hacking 8215, but the newer 821A's seem to have added this feature.

*Miyota 821A vs. Miyota 8215*


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I got it from eBay, but since San Martin came up, I thought I'd share this yellow tuna I picked up for a bit of fun. I'm not sold on the sunburst dial, but it does have a feel of quality much higher than I was expecting. No sharp edges, markers aligned nicely, good crown action. The strap isn't my favorite style, but it's softer than the Seiko and Citizen equivalents.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Not related to AliExpress at all but for those who are interested in SeaGull 1963 but wanted quartz.

It is Miyota OS21 means no ticking second on subdial, and it may costs (249€) more than Seagull 1963 mechanical (depending upon where you buy from)
https://www.lip.fr/en/138-himalaya-40-mm-chronographe.html


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Rista said:


> I contacted the San Martin store about the clasp issues I have and they just ignored me. I offered to buy one and I can see they read the messages but still no response. Good to know the "warranty" card these come with is for decorative purposes.


So I messaged them once again and got this response: "The clasp you are talking about has a problem with the sound, this is common. I hope we can do better next time".

Yeah, sure, there will be next time... NOT. This brand is a joke as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> So I messaged them once again and got this response: "The clasp you are talking about has a problem with the sound, this is common. I hope we can do better next time".
> 
> Yeah, sure, there will be next time... NOT. This brand is a joke as far as I'm concerned.


Still better than Merkur Store's "THERE IS NO PROBLEM. YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG" but yeah... seems the only flourishing stores on AliExpress are the repl¡ca resellers and the few legit others (San Martin, Merkur) are taking their customers for fools. On my side I'm gonna take a break from this platform...

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Skeptical said:


> I got it from eBay, but since San Martin came up, I thought I'd share this yellow tuna I picked up for a bit of fun. I'm not sold on the sunburst dial, but it does have a feel of quality much higher than I was expecting. No sharp edges, markers aligned nicely, good crown action. The strap isn't my favorite style, but it's softer than the Seiko and Citizen equivalents.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations and wear it in good health! That's yellow looks so vibrant!

I wanted to know, should one choose to wear this on a NATO strap, is it possible to do so? Do the lugs allow a NATO to pass through without issues?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

tintin82 said:


> I wanted to know, should one choose to wear this on a NATO strap, is it possible to do so? Do the lugs allow a NATO to pass through without issues?


I'm at work, but if no one else jumps in, I'll experiment when I get home. I'm guessing it would be a squeeze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mougino said:


> Still better than Merkur Store's "THERE IS NO PROBLEM. YOU ARE DOING IT WRONG" but yeah... seems the only flourishing stores on AliExpress are the repl¡ca resellers and the few legit others (San Martin, Merkur) are taking their customers for fools. On my side I'm gonna take a break from this platform...
> 
> Nicolas


Funnily enough, I've had nothing but positive experiences with brands which are usually considered "so so", such as Bliger store. Then you spend 3 or 4 times as much expecting not only the quality to be a level above but also the communication and yet it turns out completely the opposite. Now I'm not bashing all SM watches, maybe I got a bad one, but some of their models cost $400 or $500, some even over $1000. For that money this level of unprofessionalism is unacceptable. They basically told me to bugger off while Bliger would have sent me another clasp, perhaps even another bracelet. And I didn't get no fancy warranty card with a Bliger. The Merkur store sounds as bad or even worse.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

tintin82 said:


> I wanted to know, should one choose to wear this on a NATO strap, is it possible to do so? Do the lugs allow a NATO to pass through without issues?


Probably, I have a Seiko baby tuna and the space is reallyno different from a watch with normal lugs. You can always remove the spring bars, lay down the strap between the lugs where it's supposed to sit and install the spring bars over the top (watch orientation face down).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Congratulations and wear it in good health! That's yellow looks so vibrant!
> 
> I wanted to know, should one choose to wear this on a NATO strap, is it possible to do so? Do the lugs allow a NATO to pass through without issues?


San Martin/Sharkey Tunas wear _very_ good on a Nato


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I don't have a 22mm NATO, apparently, but I did fit a nice thick 20mm seatbelt nato on with the spring bars in place, so it should be fine. Though I prefer a perlon, myself.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Thank-you @Nicolas and @Skeptical for providing the photos, appreciate it! Both look really nice on the Nato straps.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Rista said:


> Funnily enough, I've had nothing but positive experiences with brands which are usually considered "so so", such as Bliger store. Then you spend 3 or 4 times as much expecting not only the quality to be a level above but also the communication and yet it turns out completely the opposite. Now I'm not bashing all SM watches, maybe I got a bad one, but some of their models cost $400 or $500, some even over $1000. For that money this level of unprofessionalism is unacceptable. They basically told me to bugger off while Bliger would have sent me another clasp, perhaps even another bracelet. And I didn't get no fancy warranty card with a Bliger. The Merkur store sounds as bad or even worse.


You do realize that anyone on Ali can throw up a store name. just because it says San Martin or Merkur store, don't assume it is run by the manufacturer of these watches (and manufacturer is a loose term given the small size of these operations)

in fact on the official San Martin website, at one time they had a list of unauthorized sellers and the Ali Merkur Store was one of them.

If you want to buy a San Martin watch, buy it through their official website - or their official Taobao store.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Skeptical said:


> I don't have a 22mm NATO, apparently, but I did fit a nice thick 20mm seatbelt nato on with the spring bars in place, so it should be fine. Though I prefer a perlon, myself.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm warming up to this yellow dial! I already have a Merkur tuna (that I love), but this yellow one sure looks appealing.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Rista said:


> Funnily enough, I've had nothing but positive experiences with brands which are usually considered "so so", such as Bliger store. Then you spend 3 or 4 times as much expecting not only the quality to be a level above but also the communication and yet it turns out completely the opposite. Now I'm not bashing all SM watches, maybe I got a bad one, but some of their models cost $400 or $500, some even over $1000. For that money this level of unprofessionalism is unacceptable. They basically told me to bugger off while Bliger would have sent me another clasp, perhaps even another bracelet. And I didn't get no fancy warranty card with a Bliger. The Merkur store sounds as bad or even worse.


I agree with you. ...atleast on the Bliger part. I have no opinion on SM or Merkur but definitely very positive response on a recent Bliger I bought. 
The cuordry part of the strap was bit off (and seriously speaking it's very minor... I could glue it easily) however, I raised a concern about it and the seller immediately said he would send a new strap.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello  I guess you found the meeting place where price meets quality  Which Bliger shop is this ? When i asked Ruimas they added a strap too, this was very nice and helped to trust them.
if you want to explore the meeting place


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello  I guess you found the meeting place where price meets quality  Which Bliger shop is this ? When i asked Ruimas they added a strap too, this was very nice and helped to trust them.


Its called Bliger Official store


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

This came in a couple of days ago:




























*Reginald Datejust (Model No: RG104)*

The watch is a nice little datejust homage. All steel build and the case is finished rather well. The crisp white dial with the small planted stones at the hour markers looks lovely. The presence of the stones isn't gaudy. The bracelet however feels cheap and way too jangle-y to me. For the price this watch comes for I shouldn't be complaining though. I will be swapping it with a nice leather strap or a beige NATO strap. Also, the crown to begin with out of the box was very stiff to turn but thankfully after a few turns got easier. The movement is a Miyota 2115 Quartz (someone here on WUS mentioned this a while back so going by that).

Overall, at $16.28 (USD) a very nice affordable datejust to have.

Cheers folks!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> This came in a couple of days ago:


What's the diameter on this one?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> What's the diameter on this one?


Hi Nicolas, it's 35mm.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Cross posting it here too.
Got the parts for my "all metal g-shock mod" today.
The same seller I got my Marine Nationale straps has these:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33009915042.html?spm=a2g0s.imconversation.0.0.76da3e5f8pMYXb&storeId=3621014

The watch becomes more chunky and the finishing is pretty good.
The bracelet has the endlinks in plastic but they have the same shape of the original band.
Pretty happy with it, build quality is pretty decent:


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Images not showing up here.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Rista said:


> Images not showing up here.


They look ok on my PC but not on Tapatalk.
Fixed!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Looks good! How does the bracelet feel, is it rattly?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Rista said:


> Looks good! How does the bracelet feel, is it rattly?


Gotta be honest, I only have 1 bracelet watch - a Swatch that is currently being used on a Nato.
Not an expert on bracelets but this thing feels solid!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

cuica said:


> Cross posting it here too.
> Got the parts for my "all metal g-shock mod" today.
> The same seller I got my Marine Nationale straps has these:
> 
> ...


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I am interested in one of those stainless 5600 case/bracelet sets, but on every photo I've seen so far it looks like the case has a different finish than the bracelet. The only one that doesn't seem to have this issue is the titanium set, but that one's $200+.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

On mine, the finish is brushed on the top of the bezel (part with the lettering) and polished on the lower part to match the bracelet.
I would prefer a beadblasted or brushed finish all around but a Scotch Brite pad will do it...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody else seen these yet? Came up on my feed. I like the look, certainly one of the better Monaco homages but given that the caseback actually says 'Monaco' I'm afraid it might be a fake. There might be a shadow of Photoshop cludgery on the dial too, not sure.

￡57.43 | New classic men luxury quartz movement Calibre 36 RS Caliper fashion watches Chronograph Men's watch A++ quality wristwatches
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/byanlVCU


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> Anybody else seen these yet? Came up on my feed. I like the look, certainly one of the better Monaco homages but given that the caseback actually says 'Monaco' I'm afraid it might be a fake. There might be a shadow of Photoshop cludgery on the dial too, not sure.
> 
> ￡57.43 | New classic men luxury quartz movement Calibre 36 RS Caliper fashion watches Chronograph Men's watch A++ quality wristwatches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/byanlVCU


I'm nearly sure this is a fake. Watch out! Ask the seller for IRL pics.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Anybody else seen these yet? Came up on my feed. I like the look, certainly one of the better Monaco homages but given that the caseback actually says 'Monaco' I'm afraid it might be a fake. There might be a shadow of Photoshop cludgery on the dial too, not sure.
> 
> ￡57.43 | New classic men luxury quartz movement Calibre 36 RS Caliper fashion watches Chronograph Men's watch A++ quality wristwatches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/byanlVCU


I asked real life pictures, I can confirm this is a cheap illegal replica, like 80% of all the other AliX stores offer nowadays.....


----------



## ithardin (Jun 13, 2019)

I would hate to get mugged in general...but I would feel EXTRA shame knowing I got mugged because I was wearing a fake luxury watch.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I asked real life pictures, I can confirm this is a cheap illegal replica, like 80% of all the other AliX stores offer nowadays.....


Well that's a shame.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> I asked real life pictures, I can confirm this is a cheap illegal replica, like 80% of all the other AliX stores offer nowadays.....


Well there you go, the smoking gun. Thanks mougino, now we know for sure.

Pity, there doesn't seem to be too many decent homages to the Monaco.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Well there you go, the smoking gun. Thanks mougino, now we know for sure.
> 
> Pity, there doesn't seem to be too many decent homages to the Monaco.


EMG Horizon


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ithardin said:


> I would hate to get mugged in general...but I would feel EXTRA shame knowing I got mugged because I was wearing a fake luxury watch.


Wouldn't happen to me because I would never wear one. The shame would be too strong just putting it on the wrist.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

ithardin said:


> I would feel EXTRA shame knowing I got mugged


imagine how the mugger would feel 

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I am cross-posting here

Has anyone got the patek nautilus homage by LGXIGE?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33040485475.html

It's all stainless steel with a 40mm dial, automatic movement (probably a DG), the finishing looks good, it is supposed to have a sapphire glass and it is 5 Atm water resistant. What more could you ask at such a price if it actually is how it looks in the photos.

Also I hope it is not a Photoshoped fake.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

I'm growing increasingly disenamoured with AliExpress guys. I bought 3 watches in the last sale:

- The first that came in was supposed to have a Miyota, but in reality had a Sunon movement and moisture inside. Paid €12, got €10 back, no biggie so far.

- The second one was the 1963 from the infamous MERKUR Store. I asked some questions before ordering which they never answered (red flag) but I proceeded to order anyway. They marked it as 'shipped' and then no updates for two weeks. When asked they reply (two days later) with their typical copy/paste "hi mate" (god I'm sick of dealing with these guys) "manufacturer problems" blah blah, I told them that's their problem, not mine and they missed the delivery date and insisted they ship that very day. "Hi mate, ok will ship today". Needless to say it did not ship that day. So I contacted them again, confronted them with their BS and told them I expect some kind of reimbursement. The conversation stalled when they just repeatedly asked me whether I've received the watch after all, which is beside the point. Right now I'm waiting for AliExpress to step in - although I'm not feeling too confident for reasons you'll find out below. The watch itself is nice though.

- Third watch was a Didun Royal Oak chronograph. The product code in the ad mentioned VK, but when it came in it had a ticking central second hand. Opened it up and found a freaking Sunon again. The chronograph function doesn't work at all; when I press the pushers nothing happens. After opening the caseback and resizing the bracelet (with the correct tools I might add), all the screws are marred because they were so damn tight; in fact I had to hammer one of the screw pins out because it was completely seized in place. Opened a dispute detailing all these problems and AliExpress offered me a reimbursement of €7. That's it: *SEVEN EUROS* back, for a falsely advertised, non functioning product with quality issues that seriously impair usability.

Idk guys, you can't expect heaven and earth from a cheap chinese watch but I make my decision of whether or not to buy something based on the information the seller provides me with. If the brand, function and delivery time of a product turn out to be way different than specified in the ad, in many cases I wouldn't have made the decision to buy that product, simple as that. It's just scrap metal and money down the drain at this point and I'm not enjoying it.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

crAss said:


> I am cross-posting here
> 
> Has anyone got the patek nautilus homage by LGXIGE?
> 
> ...


I'm afraid the different text sizes and non perfect orientation suggest they are photoshopped replicas.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> I'm afraid the different text sizes and non perfect orientation suggest they are photoshopped replicas.


Sent a message to ask for real photos from the seller. Let's see...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> I am cross-posting here
> 
> Has anyone got the patek nautilus homage by LGXIGE?
> 
> ...


If you look at the reviews there are pictures taken by the buyers. They show the LGXIGE branding on them.

There are also versions of this from Peter Lee or Steel Bagel Sport.

£56.60 20%OFF | PETER LEE Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Full Steel Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Classic Male Clocks High Quality Sport Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bplBJN2Y


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

TheFinalHour said:


> I'm growing increasingly disenamoured with AliExpress guys. I bought 3 watches in the last sale:
> 
> - The first that came in was supposed to have a Miyota, but in reality had a Sunon movement and moisture inside. Paid €12, got €10 back, no biggie so far.
> 
> ...


You're so right. It's getting more and more difficult and a kind of lottery to buy from AE. Many of the ads information is just plain lie, even the dimensions. It's a shame ...

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
The FinalHour : 
I agree but just to understand : 
Did you just let the dispute process go or did you actually told the same thing to the Ali express site ?
Is AE reacting even reacting when you say something like this ? 
(last time i asked them they refunded entirely, i waited 2 months and wrote to the seller twice with no answer, just mentionned it through the dispute dialog, they entirely refunded me)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
The FinalHour : 
I agree but just to understand : 
Did you just let the dispute process go or did you actually told the same thing to the Ali express site ?
Is AE reacting even reacting when you say something like this ? 
(last time i asked them they refunded entirely, i waited 2 months and wrote to the seller twice with no answer, just mentionned it through the dispute dialog, they entirely refunded me)


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

^ Yeah I've only had maybe 3 issues before and AliExpress has always been pretty lenient. The case is still ongoing I suppose, you have to specify from a drop down menu what the issue is and I chose "non functioning buttons" which they deemed valid (I provided a video) and offered €7 back. I then updated my claim to "product doesn't match description" or something and added pictures that clearly show SUNON on the movement. Maybe their offer will increase? We'll see.

By the way I shouldn't neglect to mention they also offered a full refund but I'd have to return the watch at my expense so that's really not very helpful.


----------



## ben2talk (Jul 5, 2019)

Ridiculous for the money. I'm especially impressed how the second hand sticks rigidly to the markers, doesn't bounce, and after a day checking seems to be within maybe 3 seconds per month.
Noted - some folks complain about the finish wearing thin, and the strap was worse than useless... and you need a torch brighter than the sun to make the lume glow in the dark


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

@TheFinalHour : For the sake of AE after sale quality i hope they'll answer you positively.
Thanks for sharing this, always found a pity the descriptions are so bad, you can't trust them, even when pictures are provided you"re not always sure of what you'll have. Told this to Ruimas and they then added the movements for automatics, even providing a way to sort easily between Japanese movements ! This should be common.
They keep changing their shop's name all the time tough... and selling brands with strange names like De feels, or now Faleda.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

damn dup ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> By the way I shouldn't neglect to mention they also offered a full refund but I'd have to return the watch at my expense so that's really not very helpful.


Sending the watch back is not unreasonable, I've already done it 3 or 4 times. You got to understand there are human beings trying to make a living at the other side (behind the AliExpress app) so keeping the product and getting a full refund is an *ss move.


----------



## ben2talk (Jul 5, 2019)

mougino said:


> Sending the watch back is not unreasonable, I've already done it 3 or 4 times. You got to understand there are human beings trying to make a living at the other side (behind the AliExpress app) so keeping the product and getting a full refund is an *ss move.


The return should be at their expense. Already ignoring the time and effort required. It doesn't make it right.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

ben2talk said:


> The return should be at their expense. Already ignoring the time and effort required. It doesn't make it right.


Exactly. They know what they're selling, and if they don't want a large quantity of what they sell to be returned they should make sure not to sell sh*t products. Or at least make it so that people know it's a sh*t product from the ad, so they can make a conscious decision to either buy or not buy the product.

I simply want to receive the agreed upon product, for the agreed upon price, within the agreed upon time frame. It's their (the seller's) responsibility if they can't make that happen, because they're te one offering. So if *they *can't hold up to their end of the deal, that shouldn't be made *my *problem.

I want the product advertised, the product I bought. After taking my money, all of a sudden it turns out that they can't give me the product I bought. So now _I_ have to spend _my_ money to send back _their _crap, that's only in my possession because of _their _fault? So they're back at square one, fully compensated, and I'm out of however much it costs to send a package do damn China? That sounds reasonable to you?


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> ^ Yeah I've only had maybe 3 issues before and AliExpress has always been pretty lenient. The case is still ongoing I suppose, you have to specify from a drop down menu what the issue is and I chose "non functioning buttons" which they deemed valid (I provided a video) and offered €7 back. I then updated my claim to "product doesn't match description" or something and added pictures that clearly show SUNON on the movement. Maybe their offer will increase? We'll see.
> 
> By the way I shouldn't neglect to mention they also offered a full refund but I'd have to return the watch at my expense so that's really not very helpful.


Perhaps doubtful this is the case, but if you paid with PayPal you're allowed 12 free returns per year.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Sending the watch back is not unreasonable, I've already done it 3 or 4 times. You got to understand there are human beings trying to make a living at the other side (behind the AliExpress app) so keeping the product and getting a full refund is an *ss move.


This has all been covered before.

I think having to pay out of your own pocket because: you receive something misrepresented, they lied in the description, the product doesn't function properly or advertised, is completely unfair. We cannot pay for their mistakes.

Amazon sometimes lets you keep an item if the profit margin of a broken item won't cover the shipping.

Sellers are responsible for knowing what they sell. Many are just deceptive. Just the other day I mentioned the Bomax chronograph ad had 'Miyota VK' in the title! It can't be both. Let's not start about incorrectly labelling mineral crystal as sapphire.

Also, shipping is heavily subsidised by the Chinese government, one of the ways the government can increase production and trade. That's why we can receive $1 items from China.

I don't think people have the intention of taking advantage of misrepresented items - too much risk. But again, even if it is not economical to post the item back to China, buyers should not be punished by opening their wallet again.

If we don't hold the sellers and the platform accountable, they won't improve.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Every 5600 metal bezel I have seen from Ali E has polished surfaces. I would love an all brushed, but looks like only the titanium is completely brushed.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

TheFinalHour said:


> ^ Yeah I've only had maybe 3 issues before and AliExpress has always been pretty lenient. The case is still ongoing I suppose, you have to specify from a drop down menu what the issue is and I chose "non functioning buttons" which they deemed valid (I provided a video) and offered €7 back. I then updated my claim to "product doesn't match description" or something and added pictures that clearly show SUNON on the movement. Maybe their offer will increase? We'll see.
> 
> By the way I shouldn't neglect to mention they also offered a full refund but I'd have to return the watch at my expense so that's really not very helpful.


Did they offer a full refund if you ship it back based on your first complaint - a couple buttons not working? As best I can tell from your posts, that is the dispute they were dealing with and they gave you the option of a partial refund or shipping it back at your expense for a full refund - which seems reasonable depending on how you described the issue.

And what did you ask for in the dispute?

Your mistake was not filing a claim with 'product does not match description" first. That is easy to prove with pics. And likely would have gotten a full refund and you keep the watch.

i suspect since you filed one reason then updated to another because you didn;t like the result, they suspect you are trying to game the system. And sad to say, I am sure (not saying you) there are buyers out there that do just like there are sellers that do


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Well, you just can't tell about the problems before you meet them, can you ?
He 1st met a non working item problem, and then saw the movement was not as advertised ; then upgraded the dispute + proving with pictures.
Of course if dealing with the 1st problem he chose to keep the good then partial refund it is.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

any clue what makes these duplicates issues ?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> any clue what makes these duplicates issues ?


I don't know the initial reason for duplicates but I've noticed that sometimes when clicking "post reply" button you'll get an error notification. Actually the message is still posted correctly but if you try to re-post/refresh it as the message suggests then a duplicate occurs. After noticing this whenever I got an error notification I just do nothing and then when I go back to the discussion thread my comment is there as it should be.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Sasropakis said:


> I don't know the initial reason for duplicates but I've noticed that sometimes when clicking "post reply" button you'll get an error notification. Actually the message is still posted correctly but if you try to re-post/refresh it as the message suggests then a duplicate occurs. After noticing this whenever I got an error notification I just do nothing and then when I go back to the discussion thread my comment is there as it should be.


Maybe the admin should do something to fix this problem?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> Maybe the admin should do something to fix this problem?


Tuning a database as large as that of this site and simultaneously debugging whatever timing problems cause this problem in an enormously complex code and hardware stack are non-trivial tasks, all the more so in face of what must be a continual tuning and database, hardware, and code management effort simply to keep the lights on for a high-volume forum like this. Unless WUS has professional infrastructure staff they're paying *at least* a few hundred k a year combined, I'd think such problems are unlikely to be solved on any particular timeline unless they're fixed by whatever upstream platform provides their code.*

In the meantime, I find that if I choose "go advanced" before posting, the duplicates rarely if ever occur. (I certainly don't recall any which did.)

* If any - I haven't actually looked into forum software in a number of years, and they mostly seem to look alike these days, so I have no idea if they're piggybacking on open-source, or a commercial platform, or simply rolled their own; if the latter, raise the cost estimate by another few hundred k.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Tuning a database as large as that of this site and simultaneously debugging whatever timing problems cause this problem in an enormously complex code and hardware stack are non-trivial tasks, all the more so in face of what must be a continual tuning and database, hardware, and code management effort simply to keep the lights on for a high-volume forum like this. Unless WUS has professional infrastructure staff they're paying *at least* a few hundred k a year combined, I'd think such problems are unlikely to be solved on any particular timeline unless they're fixed by whatever upstream platform provides their code.*
> 
> In the meantime, I find that if I choose "go advanced" before posting, the duplicates rarely if ever occur. (I certainly don't recall any which did.)
> 
> * If any - I haven't actually looked into forum software in a number of years, and they mostly seem to look alike these days, so I have no idea if they're piggybacking on open-source, or a commercial platform, or simply rolled their own; if the latter, raise the cost estimate by another few hundred k.


Most of this "Bulletin Board" type software that underlies this site has been around for many years. I don't know but I guess that the core of this site was modified for the sponsors way back when. Maybe they are easily able to update it? Or maybe not, but as watchcrank correctly surmises I guess that tracking down a problem like this would come with a price-tag with a load of zero's on it.

From my experience, when you get the message that you need to wait so many seconds to post it is a false error, and in fact if you refresh and look at the last post of the thread you were posting too, you message is actually there. So rather than reposting, just take a quick look smile and move on.

This is a great site, that works well, the Admins do a great job and if the duplicate posting bug is the only bug we have to put up with, then it is no great shakes!

Very best regards,
Jim

You won't believe this, but as I posted I got:

*The following errors occurred with your submission

This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds.*

But I refreshed went back in and this post that I am now editing was there! So no grief and no dupe-licates!

Jim


----------



## KpkRetro (Feb 1, 2019)

Came back to this thread to see people facing a lot of issues with customer service.
I didn't order anything from AliExpress this sale thinking that I would experiment with Taobao. 
The prices were a lot better on Taobao this sale and I pulled the trigger on a San Martin flieger which was delivered in less than a week within Beijing to a friend of mine. 
I was always a bit apprehensive on the sellers in AliExpress even though when they seemed like they had legit names for their stores. I believe AliExpress should crackdown on such sellers who act as agents. (This is just me speculating that some sellers may have no connection with the original suppliers)


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> You won't believe this, but as I posted I got:
> 
> *The following errors occurred with your submission
> 
> This forum requires that you wait 10 seconds between posts. Please try again in 7 seconds.*


Perfect timing! :-d


----------



## SunsetSheen (Jan 17, 2018)

Just picked up this 36mm Lobinni from Aliexpress. The brand doesn't get a lot of attention but they have pretty cool designs.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

The combination of blue ceramic bezel and creamy lume looks great in sunlight. Too bad they decided to use 60 grit sandpaper for dial material.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rista said:


> View attachment 14331431
> 
> 
> The combination of blue ceramic bezel and creamy lume looks great in sunlight. Too bad they decided to use 60 grit sandpaper for dial material.


We will have to agree to differ on that one I think, but to my eyes from the photo I don't think the dial is too bad. But if you really hate it and decide to throw it out, throw it my way, I would be very happy to wear it 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi Guys,

has anyone come across anything like this on ali?


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Just recieved my didun
Initial impressions:


Heavy and solid
Brushed finishing looks good
Good crown action
Smooth winding and screw down
No frills package. Box, watch protected by bubble wrap


Prefer the dial to be in a darker shade of blue
Clasp is not as snappy
End links are not flexible, thus creating gaps.

Will wear it for the next few days to assess the timekeeping.









Sent from my SM-A705MN using Tapatalk


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

Aliexpress has really everything. Even special diver for clowns! At least nobody can say it's a blatant copy of submariner.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32998648662.html

Btw doesn't the date look like "33"? (but I hope it's just refraction of cyclops)


----------



## FreddyNorton (Aug 18, 2016)

goctavius said:


> Aliexpress has really everything. Even special diver for clowns! At least nobody can say it's a blatant copy of submariner.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32998648662.html
> 
> Btw doesn't the date look like "33"? (but I hope it's just refraction of cyclops)


It definitely looks like it says 33. Maybe its part of the joke.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

colt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> has anyone come across anything like this on ali?
> 
> View attachment 14331511


I had one more than 20 years ago. They sold it as a watch for drivers, you can see the display even with the hand on the steering wheel. Unfortunately you need to push a button to illuminate it...


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

colt said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> has anyone come across anything like this on ali?
> 
> View attachment 14331511


Not on Ali express but the bulova computron reissue is just like this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Bertl said:


> I had one more than 20 years ago. They sold it as a watch for drivers, you can see the display even with the hand on the steering wheel. Unfortunately you need to push a button to illuminate it...


yup... I need one 

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Kieranz said:


> Not on Ali express but the bulova computron reissue is just like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping to spend a 50 (euros) 

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

colt said:


> I was hoping to spend a 50 (euros)
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


Here you go
*€ 9,62 Electronic 2017 New Men Digital Big Wrist Watch Iron Man Style LED Display Watches Men's Stainless Steel Band* https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TrzIplW


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I am looking for an omega seamaster homage with a blue waved dial. I know there is the Sekaro, but it has not been made available in blue for months now that I have been following it. Moreover the seller hasn't answered my question on whether it is known when the blue dial will be available again (if at any point). I also want a steel bracelet on it. Can you suggest anything between 50-100 euros (if it is on the higher side, I would like it to be swim resistant).


Just spotted this in the new arrivals:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/e4uCUg0

You may want to ask a real life pic to the store though, all with the recent proliferation of replica sellers on AliX.

[edit] and another one: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cqyAgD2


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

mougino said:


> Just spotted this in the new arrivals:
> 
> You may want to ask a real life pic to the store though, all with the recent proliferation of replica sellers on AliX.


The photoshopping on those is so bad you can still make out the Omega logos


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> The photoshopping on those is so bad you can still make out the Omega logos


Oh right  I posted during my insomnia, now in clear day light the pictures are atrocious indeed...

How is it possible that ALL new stores sell replicas now?!? AliExpress is really going a bad road........


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

mougino said:


> Oh right  I posted during my insomnia, now in clear day light the pictures are atrocious indeed...
> 
> How is it possible that ALL new stores sell replicas now?!? AliExpress is really going a bad road........


I just did a search for GMT in the Mechanical watches category - 9 of the first 12 results were clear fakes. :-|


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

It does seem strange, it's a very sudden proliferation of fakes as you say.

I wonder of this is some sort of fallout of the trade war with America? Perhaps they're loosening their standards because they were only doing it to appease American trade agreements in the first place?

Just early morning thoughts while having my coffee.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

mougino said:


> Here you go
> *€ 9,62 Electronic 2017 New Men Digital Big Wrist Watch Iron Man Style LED Display Watches Men's Stainless Steel Band* https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TrzIplW


my man! nice!

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> It does seem strange, it's a very sudden proliferation of fakes as you say.
> 
> I wonder of this is some sort of fallout of the trade war with America? Perhaps they're loosening their standards because they were only doing it to appease American trade agreements in the first place?
> 
> Just early morning thoughts while having my coffee.


Where there is demand there's a supply. Although people from this forum buy watches from Chinese vendors at Ali I guess we are just a drop in the sea and majority of Chinese production goes to stores selling fakes all over the Asia. Factories use Ali as a side channel to sell to the whole world but those watches were manufactured with other purpose.

Maybe even among people ordering from Ali is higher demand for fakes than we acknowledge here in this community of watch connoisseurs.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> Oh right  I posted during my insomnia, now in clear day light the pictures are atrocious indeed...
> 
> How is it possible that ALL new stores sell replicas now?!? AliExpress is really going a bad road........


They wouldn't sell them if there wasn't a market for them

May be a bad road to you but to others it may be a good road

Sellers typically try to meet what their markets demand


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Half of the watches I am seeing in Ali advertisements are fakes lately. You have to be extra careful not to order one by mistake.
I am currently seeking for 2 more watches to complete my collection (until the next watch...), a Nautilus homage and a current seamaster homage (I really like the steel bracelet) but so far it is only available in fakes and Sekaro in blue is out of stock for a very long time.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

those review photos look like fake reviews to me. photos are too perfect, text is too little.

usually real customer photos is a lot of crap photos taken in ...... light and they will upload many shots and at least three photos of the black plastic bag the thing came in.

for this review it is the opposite. fake sales, fake customers, fake reviews as extended marketing plot.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I saw a black-and-red Tudor Baltic Shield homage that looked like it was sterile dial, and I was all excited.

Then I messaged the owner and got the real photo. Fake. 

You guys are right; there seems to be a lot more of it lately. In my experience, message the shop owner, and they'll let you know. They probably think you want the fake.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I saw a black-and-red Tudor Baltic Shield homage that looked like it was sterile dial, and I was all excited.
> 
> Then I messaged the owner and got the real photo. Fake.
> 
> You guys are right; there seems to be a lot more of it lately. In my experience, message the shop owner, and they'll let you know. They probably think you want the fake.


I don't know it's really that different. They used to advertise openly: mushroom-labeled dial, sterile dial, and fake dial all on the same web page side by side. That was back when WUS banned links to Ali, and little wonder why. Then Ali made the most egregious of their vendors clean up the photos, and people here claimed Ali was now pure as snow and pestered WUS management to unban them, and here we are: now they advertise only the mushroom and sterile dials, but they often only bother to print the fake ones. Plus ça change, eh? :-d


----------



## ben2talk (Jul 5, 2019)

goctavius said:


> Aliexpress has really everything. Even special diver for clowns! At least nobody can say it's a blatant copy of submariner.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32998648662.html
> 
> Btw doesn't the date look like "33"? (but I hope it's just refraction of cyclops)


Looks comical to me - certainly two pictures give the impression there are two 3's but looking at the 12,9,6 is more than enough to pass this one by.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Then if Ali express is not cleaning its site anymore we should ask for its urls ban to be back.


----------



## clubwdw (Jun 12, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> I don't know it's really that different. They used to advertise openly: mushroom-labeled dial, sterile dial, and fake dial all on the same web page side by side. That was back when WUS banned links to Ali, and little wonder why. Then Ali made the most egregious of their vendors clean up the photos, and people here claimed Ali was now pure as snow and pestered WUS management to unban them, and here we are: now they advertise only the mushroom and sterile dials, but they often only bother to print the fake ones. Plus ça change, eh? :-d


"mushroom-labeled"? Educate me, please.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Then if Ali express is not cleaning its site anymore we should ask for its urls ban to be back.


I see no reason to do that except if people are unreasonable and share links to fakes on purpose


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

manchette said:


> Then if Ali express is not cleaning its site anymore we should ask for its urls ban to be back.


The rule is against discussion/linking to fakes regardless of website, not against linking to every listing on one of the (if not the single) world's largest consumer retail sites, but sure we could all go back to typing "www..........s.com" again if that would achieve anything.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

crAss said:


> Half of the watches I am seeing in Ali advertisements are fakes lately. You have to be extra careful not to order one by mistake.
> I am currently seeking for 2 more watches to complete my collection (until the next watch...), a Nautilus homage and a current seamaster homage (I really like the steel bracelet) but so far it is only available in fakes and Sekaro in blue is out of stock for a very long time.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I think there is a Bliger in blue branded as Bliger. I asked the seller and he told me that. 
I have the Sekaro in blue since a year or so and recently ordered a black one. The one I own looks and feels great and runs perfectly. The only negative is the missing AR coating. But a great watch. It's worth to wait for the next batch.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

"mushroom-labeled"? Educate me, please

I'm guessing it's those obscure brands - usually with ridiculously hard to pronounce names - that seem to sprout up overnight.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

clubwdw said:


> "mushroom-labeled"? Educate me, please.





scrumpypaul said:


> I'm guessing it's those obscure brands - usually with ridiculously hard to pronounce names - that seem to sprout up overnight.


This exactly.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Well, in my view if the AE site was full of fakes and this was the reason to ban its links within watchuseek rules, and at the time you used the fact that the site was making an effort to be clean from fakes to have its links back and fully usable ... Then you can't say when many agree to say that fakes are back all the place again that you don't see how full links to the site will ease to sell fakes ; even if it is not directly, or if its not as confortable as a full link. Not that i'm asking for it but i believe that AE need to make an effort making worth linking to its business and i'm sad if they do not.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

^ Then don't post or click on Ali links.

No point in wanting stuff to be made impossible for you AND others if the concern you have is already being addressed: there are rules in place specifically prohibiting the discussion and linking to fake watches. The banning of Ali links achieves nothing that this rule doesn't already, other than to impair the freedom of people who might want to link to legitimate items on Ali to do so. If you think ALL of AliExpress is bad, then use your own agency to make the personal decision to not partake in the discussion of watches from Ali without trying to take away other people's freedom to do so.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

You can literally buy a fake Rolex on Amazon. Should we ban Amazon links too? It's pretty simple, do not post links to fake watches no matter the site. Those who want to find a fake watch, they will find it whether you ban the links or not. In reality, you just make it harder for the 99.9% of the legitimate links on here.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

To me it would be incredibly silly to ban links to the entire site just because somewhere on the huge site there are fakes available. If I walk down Michigan ave this busy summer weekend I guaranty there will be fake Rolexs and APs for sale on a street corner. I am not going to avoid a busy street with so many other legitimate products for sale just to avoid these. I simply wouldnt buy the fakes if I saw them, and would tell anyone who looked interested to avoid them.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

manchette said:


> Well, in my view if the AE site was full of fakes and this was the reason to ban its links within watchuseek rules, and at the time you used the fact that the site was making an effort to be clean from fakes to have its links back and fully usable ... Then you can't say when many agree to say that fakes are back all the place again that you don't see how full links to the site will ease to sell fakes ; even if it is not directly, or if its not as confortable as a full link. Not that i'm asking for it but i believe that AE need to make an effort making worth linking to its business and i'm sad if they do not.


The level of hyperbole in some people's posts is beyond absurd. "half the watches are fakes" - sure. :roll::roll::roll:

Do some fakes exist there - sure, they are the world's largest marketplace - hard to police everything

Are 98% or more of the watches legit - yes

But you want to make it difficult for anyone who buys on Ali - SMH o|o|o|


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Rista said:


> You can literally buy a fake Rolex on Amazon. Should we ban Amazon links too? It's pretty simple, do not post links to fake watches no matter the site. Those who want to find a fake watch, they will find it whether you ban the links or not. In reality, you just make it harder for the 99.9% of the legitimate links on here.


Exactly - you can find replicas in tons of places.

And I can tell you - the community that goes for those watches typically isn't buying them off of Ali. They have their own discussion forums, sources and are going for higher level quality in what they buy


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

maverick13z said:


> And I can tell you - the community that goes for those watches typically isn't buying them off of Ali. They have their own discussion forums, sources and are going for higher level quality in what they buy


This is true. And while my earlier post may have seem slanted against Ali, I do think that - after a lot of prodding - they are actually trying. The problem is simply the sellers. No platform can police all its sellers all the time.


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Hahahaj I found this and I could not stop laughing










Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

they are getting rid of them.. if you actually try and hit the buy button you can't buy them.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

adryens said:


> Hahahaj I found this and I could not stop laughing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is so funny about it?


----------



## adryens (Jun 10, 2014)

Amuthini said:


> what is so funny about it?


the hard design exercise

Relax, be happy. 

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Need some help from the Ali gurus.
Looking for Chinese watches in a military/field style with Seiko VX42/43 movements. I want to make a direct dial+movement swap (possible a sterile) to my Lorus.
I know it's a long shot but still...

The watch I want to mod:










Looking for something like this:


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I came across this San Martin which looks like a new model. Looking very Dan Henry 1962 / universal Geneve . Seems to be 40mm so might work if people like the dan Henry but are put off by the 38mm diameter. Also comes with a bracelet as an option.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

That Dan Henry is basically just a Speedmaster with Paul Newman Daytona subdials. Nothing wrong with it per se, but it's an homage in its own right, I hardly think the people at San Martin had it in mind when designing their watch. If the size of the Dan Henry bothers you, you might as wel look at a Speedmaster or Daytona homage seeing as the Dan Henry brings nothing new to the table other than combining features of both. I do like the pointer date function on the San Martin though, you don't see that complication very often.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Came across this the other... And decided to ask the seller for some real life pictures. Still not the best pictures in the world, but at least it's something. I thought it looked interesting. Especially as it's an automatic and had tritium tubes.

£180.12 | YELANG New Arrival V1017 100m Waterproof Super Long T25 Tritium Gas Tube Luminous Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Wristwatch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bfRV2Ujq









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mchrisandy (Jul 23, 2019)

Just get this amazing watch...under 20$ Readeel military style watch similar to Seiko SNZG...









Sent from my MI MAX 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mchrisandy said:


> Just get this amazing watch...under 20$ Readeel military style watch similar to Seiko SNZG...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you give a link please


----------



## AJ_Atlanta (Nov 18, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> That Dan Henry is basically just a Speedmaster with Paul Newman Daytona subdials. Nothing wrong with it per se, but it's an homage in its own right, I hardly think the people at San Martin had it in mind when designing their watch. If the size of the Dan Henry bothers you, you might as wel look at a Speedmaster or Daytona homage seeing as the Dan Henry brings nothing new to the table other than combining features of both. I do like the pointer date function on the San Martin though, you don't see that complication very often.


The point of the Dan Henry was that it doesn't bring anything new but rather old, like before modern watches became massive wrist clocks. Also they represent very good value for money with that movement (I just personally have never bought a microbrand)


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Amuthini said:


> what is so funny about it?


Thank you. At least I wasn't the only one that stared at this for a minute or two trying to figure out what is so ridiculous. A perfect example of a probably very solid Jap powered 65 homage that would do just fine for me, since I dont think the Oris piece is worth over a grand for what it is. And certainly not a replica, just a homage. Unless there is a signed crown or something that I am not seeing that infringes on Oris and their copyrights.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gavinr said:


> Thank you. At least I wasn't the only one that stared at this for a minute or two trying to figure out what is so ridiculous. A perfect example of a probably very solid Jap powered 65 homage that would do just fine for me, since I dont think the Oris piece is worth over a grand for what it is. And certainly not a replica, just a homage. Unless there is a signed crown or something that I am not seeing that infringes on Oris and their copyrights.


I don't understand why the LTM is funny, considering Sinobi makes a couple of $20 Oris homages. How many times do I have to repeat,"It's China, that's what they do!"?

Of course, it not's like Steinhart and Tisell have built their brands on original designs, either.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody seen this? Seller says it is a blank dial and no replica. He says it has a Seagull movement but doesn't specify which.










https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/DbTyJ5Q

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

m3ga said:


> Anybody seen this? Seller says it is a blank dial and no replica. He says it has a Seagull movement but doesn't specify which.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you provide the complete link to this AliX site since this shorter one doesn't work?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Can you provide the complete link to this AliX site since this shorter one doesn't work?


https://m.nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000010279677.html

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

m3ga said:


> Anybody seen this? Seller says it is a blank dial and no replica. He says it has a Seagull movement but doesn't specify which.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have noticed that some of the Corgeut BB listings now state they use a Seagull movement (or just Asian movement) rather than Miyota. I do see though the watch in the photo has a rose on the crown.

I'd ask for photos and more information.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1336 OLED screen, compass+pedometer ~23-29$


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Keep it up Gedmis----I've come to like Skmei----my homage Cassio full metal for $14.40 made me a fan and definitely scratched an itch for the price of a sandwich and a drink----unbelievable


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Watchinski said:


> I think there is a Bliger in blue branded as Bliger. I asked the seller and he told me that.
> I have the Sekaro in blue since a year or so and recently ordered a black one. The one I own looks and feels great and runs perfectly. The only negative is the missing AR coating. But a great watch. It's worth to wait for the next batch.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


I also see several branded Age Girl... I wouldn't be caught dead wearing a watch branded "Age Girl", but maybe someone else would...

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> I also see several branded Age Girl... I wouldn't be caught dead wearing a watch branded "Age Girl", but maybe someone else would...
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


Age Girl watches are fakes. They just Photoshop the Age Girl on to the pictures.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks for the info. Good to know.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Keep it up Gedmis----I've come to like Skmei----my homage Cassio full metal for $14.40 made me a fan and definitely scratched an itch for the price of a sandwich and a drink----unbelievable


Already have two of those. They are briljant and i never had so much compliments about a watch.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

marcoscova said:


> I also see several branded Age Girl... I wouldn't be caught dead wearing a watch branded "Age Girl", but maybe someone else would...
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


I first thought the same and then saw on some customer's pics that they are fakes. Beware of Age Girl!
Now when I'm not sure I ask the seller for real pics. That works.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

AJ_Atlanta said:


> The point of the Dan Henry was that it doesn't bring anything new but rather old, like before modern watches became massive wrist clocks. Also they represent very good value for money with that movement (I just personally have never bought a microbrand)


The point of my post was that if you want old, you might as well go for a homage and be even truer to the old design they're basically ripping off. Think Alpha Daytona. Or even the Bliger Speedmaster people are talking about here. Or the Sea-Gull 1963 if you want a vintage but original design.
Value for money can be achieved in two ways: offer more stuff for the money (what dh are trying to do, although note that original design is not among the stuff you're getting) or bring the price down. All of the watches I've mentioned are much less than a dh and are the "correct" vintage size so that's not exclusive to dh either.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

What sort of watch is this?

I don't understand 18-20-22 subdial.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Link to the watch above message

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32959589083.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.3.5ca9edceAlB1jA&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.136569.000000000000000&scm_id=1007.13338.136569.000000000000000&scm-url=1007.13338.136569.000000000000000&pvid=9257253c-6244-4b6c-88f1-fcf496b076fb

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...000&pvid=9257253c-6244-4b6c-88f1-fcf496b076fb


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Techme said:


> I have noticed that some of the Corgeut BB listings now state they use a Seagull movement (or just Asian movement) rather than Miyota. I do see though the watch in the photo has a rose on the crown.
> 
> I'd ask for photos and more information.


Correct, I received a Corgeut BB with Seagull movement just a few days ago. Seems to be the ST16.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Inque said:


> What sort of watch is this?
> 
> I don't understand 18-20-22 subdial.


It's supposed to be a year display but the practicality of it is highly questionable.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

This Corguet flieger arrived today.
Looks bit big. But, still a very nice watch. Really impressed with the quality of lume on this one. True sapphire crystal (tested with DSII) 






















https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/lAbocXQ


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

bushu16 said:


> This Corguet flieger arrived today.
> Looks bit big. But, still a very nice watch. Really impressed with the quality of lume on this one. True sapphire crystal (tested with DSII)
> 
> View attachment 14356005
> ...


Congratulations on the watch!

I particularly like that lume, nice and bright! How long does it last?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Sasropakis said:


> It's supposed to be a year display but the practicality of it is highly questionable.
> 
> View attachment 14355833


I don't get it, what about the region from 22 o'clock round to 18? Does that not make it 16 - 22.

It would be cooler (and maybe this is how it works) is that the numbers are centuries and each marker represents 10 years. So it shows years out to 2200, and (gloriously) from 1600.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

ED209 said:


> I don't get it, what about the region from 22 o'clock round to 18? Does that not make it 16 - 22.


The marker between 22 and 18 could serve both as a 17 and a 23 I suppose so this watch would be useful from 2017 through to 2023. And after that with 93 year intervals (2117-2123, 2217-2223, etc).


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

It gets even better, there are 11 sub-divisions between every major division on that subdial, meaning they can neither signify 12 months in a year or 10 years in a decade.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Haha I went on wikipedia to see whether the chinese calendar has 11 month years or something and I found out that a Chinese year has 11 _or _12 monts which average about 29 17⁄32 days, plus 2 incomplete months, depending on the period of Jupiter or something???? And then I stopped reading because it's way too complicated - but I don't think that's what the subdial does either.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

I don't think that the 11 sub-divisions have any meaning but they are just "decorative". At least in all photos I could find (seller and customer) the hand points always to some of the main indexes so I assume that the year indicator has only six positions. And if I had to guess you need to change the year (and month?) manually by using the pushers next to the crown so they don't change automatically (though I'm not sure about this).


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

My friend had similar watch with probably same movement, I think it was also Guanquin but im not sure. Dials ware in exactly same place and same functions.
On his watch only date and day of week and 24 hour indicator changed automatically, rest had to be changed by pushers on side.
11 subdivisions were just decorative, actually there is just 6 divisions which hand hits. So this watch will show year 17-23, and 17 and 23 share same position.
Basically watch will show correct year until 2023, and after that you have to wait until 2117 to start wearing it again if wrong year bothers you 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Does anybody know this watch is an homage to what? An old classic diver, or a new microbrand composition?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cqLCKFMk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

mougino said:


> Does anybody know this watch is an homage to what? An old classic diver, or a new microbrand composition?
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cqLCKFMk


62 MAS vibes for sure, though the dial is way different, and hands are MilSub-esque. I was intrigued until I pulled up the link and saw this is going for $270 on Ali with an NH35.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

I quite like this one from San Martin, but I have only seen it on taobao so far.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

First time I see a black Corgeut BB. More expensive than the steel versions. But very nice.






​
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32904727675.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.4c482e0ecJrlR7


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cadisen c-9065G ~22$


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Bertl said:


> First time I see a black Corgeut BB. More expensive than the steel versions. But very nice.
> 
> View attachment 14359671​


If you like that as a Breitling Blackbird homage, this is a much better option iMO. I own this one from Pagani Design

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32835357254.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.43.70ca4d9c0QWA9w

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32836709982.html?


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Congratulations on the watch!
> 
> I particularly like that lume, nice and bright! How long does it last?


Doesn't last that long... approx 20 to 25 mins :|


----------



## hsiddharta (Apr 13, 2011)

Does anybody know homage for benrus watch or similar to mkII paradive?
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

maverick13z said:


> If you like that as a Breitling Blackbird homage, this is a much better option iMO. I own this one from Pagani Design
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32835357254.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.43.70ca4d9c0QWA9w
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32836709982.html?


You're right if you look for a Blackbird homage, the Corgeut is a homage to the Tudor Black Bay and the look is quite close to the Tudor.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

New leather strap for my Fngeen automatic.

I actually wanted (and thought I was getting) something a little lighter gray, to provide a bit more contrast with the dial. But I'd rather not return the strap and have even more of a wait.

Anyway, I think it shows how dolled up these surprisingly nice and well-specced watches for $15 can get if you get rid of their not-good bracelets and do something a little nicer, strap-wise. (I previously had it on a NATO, but wasn't wearing it much because I feel it's a bit too dressy for a NATO and I'm not a big NATO guy.)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

At last the binger seamaster homage with a stainless steel bracelet is available in blue with GMT just below 80 Euros. Only bad thing an AliExpress sale is months away.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/U7Hzpo4

I don't know how long I will be able to resist to get it!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

The normal (non GMT) version is available here but it's $123 and to be honest I'd do some crazy sh*t before I'd pay anywhere near that amount.

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000067704632.html


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

crAss said:


> At last the binger seamaster homage with a stainless steel bracelet is available in blue with GMT just below 80 Euros. Only bad thing an AliExpress sale is months away.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/U7Hzpo4
> 
> ...


"Thank" you!
I should have stayed clear of this thread...
Thats what I call an impulse buy - not even 5 minutes.


----------



## Johnjm (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you for a great thread!

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> The normal (non GMT) version is available here but it's $123 and to be honest I'd do some crazy sh*t before I'd pay anywhere near that amount.
> 
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000067704632.html


I like it better than the GMT. Bliger store is probably waiting for the next sale to propose it around the more normal $60-70 price, just have to wait...


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> If you like that as a Breitling Blackbird homage, this is a much better option iMO. I own this one from Pagani Design


maverick13z, do you have some photos of that watch on the wrist? Its a really nice one but I was afraid its too big?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

TheFinalHour said:


> The normal (non GMT) version is available here but it's $123 and to be honest I'd do some crazy sh*t before I'd pay anywhere near that amount.
> 
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000067704632.html


Here's the non-GMT for $81 (after $6 coupon): https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_52


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Planning to get a Carnival Tritium lume watch...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32844563243.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.31723bdfiu9LcO&algo_pvid=01f450d4-b1d0-4a05-99a0-403f18da50f2&algo_expid=01f450d4-b1d0-4a05-99a0-403f18da50f2-5&btsid=2f204b10-a2c0-4f79-a6e0-7f25a629242c&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_53


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

anyone have any leads on a nice automatic GMT?

I'm aware of the Parnis GMT and that's what I'm leaning towards for now, just curious about anything else.

seamaster GMT - not a fan of the looks
Corgeut BB GMT - too large and slab sided (had the regular BB before)

42mm max with a L2L of under 48mm would be preferred. 
20mm band width preferred

I'd be OK with the Explorer GMT style as well.

how are those peter lee ones? or bagelsport (that name SMH)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

anyone have any leads on a nice automatic GMT?

I'm aware of the Parnis GMT and that's what I'm leaning towards for now, just curious about anything else.

seamaster GMT - not a fan of the looks
Corgeut BB GMT - too large and slab sided (had the regular BB before)

42mm max with a L2L of under 48mm would be preferred. 
20mm band width preferred

I'd be OK with the Explorer GMT style as well.

how are those peter lee ones? or bagelsport (that name SMH)


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

I owned both, the Peter Lee and the Bagelsport. The latter I sold immediately and kept the Peter Lee.
The bagel had a small dial and a lot of metal around and really looks like a bagel. The Peter is just fine and I wear it a lot.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Watchinski said:


> I owned both, the Peter Lee and the Bagelsport. The latter I sold immediately and kept the Peter Lee.
> The bagel had a small dial and a lot of metal around and really looks like a bagel. The Peter is just fine and I wear it a lot.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


I have the bagel and it isn't a proper GMT (with separately setting hand) is it? Is the Peter Lee any different?

Most of the GMTs I see are Subs with a cyclops which I'm not very fond of. The Bliger seamaster looks not bad, but I'd really like something with day/date, if there is such a thing


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Watchinski said:


> I owned both, the Peter Lee and the Bagelsport. The latter I sold immediately and kept the Peter Lee.
> The bagel had a small dial and a lot of metal around and really looks like a bagel. The Peter is just fine and I wear it a lot.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


Thanks for the feedback. Have any pics of the P.L. One? Are the hands and indexes silver and not black (so hard to tell in the online images)

Also curious about the movements GMT hand.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> Thanks for the feedback. Have any pics of the P.L. One? Are the hands and indexes silver and not black (so hard to tell in the online images)
> 
> Also curious about the movements GMT hand.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I'll post a pic. The hands and indices are silver but I painted the hands black. Not very nice but ok for me  it's much more legible now. The GMT hand is just fixed to the hour hand so no GMT function there. The movement itself runs pretty accurate.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> maverick13z, do you have some photos of that watch on the wrist? Its a really nice one but I was afraid its too big?


Sorry, no wrist photos. For some reason, my watch photo pics never turn out well. So I have given up for the most part in taking them.

That said, to me it is the right size but I do prefer bigger watches. 44mm-45mm diameter is my sweet spot. I think this one may be 45mm (the Ali measurement includes the crown). If I remember and have a chance, I will try to measure it in the next day or so.

it does have a substantial feel on your wrist. If you have a tiny wrist, then you may want to stay away. Just depends on your preference


----------



## Mantagrey (Jun 19, 2016)

Was looking for a budget drum / roller to wear for fun... Ali brands just






make it harder to commit.


----------



## Mantagrey (Jun 19, 2016)

Was looking for a budget drum / roller to wear for fun... Ali brands just make it harder to commit.

View attachment 14370271


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Mantagrey said:


> Was looking for a budget drum / roller to wear for fun... Ali brands just make it harder to commit.
> 
> View attachment 14370271


Name ruins a potentially good watch! Oh Hell

Regards,
Jim


----------



## roofrider (Jan 19, 2019)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Name ruins a potentially good watch! Oh Hell
> 
> Regards,
> Jim


Am I seeing it right? Does it actually read "Self Lover"? What were they thinking. I guess it'll make for a fun gift.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> anyone have any leads on a nice automatic GMT?


Yup.









https://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-960761.html


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

That Self Lover comes branded as Skmei as well, for anyone that has a hard time with the branding.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
Maybe 'Self lover' is when you gift yourself a watch ?


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

manchette said:


> Hello
> Maybe 'Self lover' is when you gift yourself a watch ?


I'm really fighting the urge to self-love myself one of these xD

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> anyone have any leads on a nice automatic GMT?
> 
> I'm aware of the Parnis GMT and that's what I'm leaning towards for now, just curious about anything else.
> 
> ...


I really like my Parnis GMT. Except for the clasp. 120 click bezel.
I have another sterile GMT (courget possibly) which is ok but not as nice as the parnis. - 90 (or less - possible?) click bezel. 
Better clasp though.

The GMT has kind of a smallish dial when sitting on the wrist. I wish the proportions were a little bit different.

Ordered the seamaster GMT yesterday.

Unfortunately all the chinese Explorer homages seem to have a 24-hour hand not a GMT-Hand. (as the other posters said before)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> Yup.
> 
> https://meranom.com/amphibian-classic/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-960761.html


yeah, that's what I'm talking about! Love it! if it wasn't for the Lug design, I would be all over this. the fact that their bracelets are never great (from what I've heard) doesn't help this watch...but this is what I was looking for...something other than the typical Master 2 GMT's that we see everywhere. thanks for the suggestion. I'll check out other Vostok GMT's as well.



fone said:


> I really like my Parnis GMT. Except for the clasp. 120 click bezel.
> I have another sterile GMT (courget possibly) which is ok but not as nice as the parnis. - 90 (or less - possible?) click bezel.
> Better clasp though.
> 
> ...


yeah, I at least know what to expect from Parnis. I have the Hulk (which i'll be swapping for the GMT since I have another Sub homage already) and I'm guessing the GMT is VERY similar, if not identical case and bracelet wise.

the only other Explorer GMT homage I can think of is the Tiger concept one...and at $155 shipped, it's not bad, and I'd probably be happy, but I already have their 5513, and I think it uses the same case....plus I prefer the explorer II style over the older design.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> anyone have any leads on a nice automatic GMT?
> 
> *Corgeut BB GMT - too large and slab sided (had the regular BB before)*
> 
> ...


The new Corgeuts with white indices instead of cream wear smaller at < 41mm diameter and 48mm L2L, you change the gmt time by turning crown in pos.#1 counterclockwise (clockwise changes the date). I find mine very comfortable on an MN strap. Bought it from here.


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

mougino said:


>


This watch looks like a watch for the mathematician. Dial is a random mix of geometric shapes- triangle, rectangles, squares, circles.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> yeah, that's what I'm talking about! Love it! if it wasn't for the Lug design, I would be all over this. the fact that their bracelets are never great (from what I've heard) doesn't help this watch...but this is what I was looking for...something other than the typical Master 2 GMT's that we see everywhere. thanks for the suggestion. I'll check out other Vostok GMT's as well.


Haha "not great" is an understatement for regular Vostok bracelets, they are plain awful. However Meranom sells upgraded bracelets as well, with different end links available separately to fit a variety of cases. These upgraded bracelets are really worthwile upgrade, I own a couple and they're actually really nicely made and perfectly wearable without any complaints. And it seems that the GMT model comes with a bracelet of that quality as standard so I wouldn't really worry about it!


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

crAss said:


> At last the binger seamaster homage with a stainless steel bracelet is available in blue with GMT just below 80 Euros. Only bad thing an AliExpress sale is months away.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/U7Hzpo4
> 
> ...





fone said:


> "Thank" you!
> I should have stayed clear of this thread...
> Thats what I call an impulse buy - not even 5 minutes.





Andrei Mihaila said:


> maverick13z, do you have some photos of that watch on the wrist? Its a really nice one but I was afraid its too big?





turdbogls said:


> anyone have any leads on a nice automatic GMT?
> 
> I'm aware of the Parnis GMT and that's what I'm leaning towards for now, just curious about anything else.
> 
> ...


You can take a look at this post I updated recently.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post49347071.html#post49347071


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

I got the carbon dial, black bezel with blue markers a while ago, I like it for what it is. The tritium is not super bright but it does the job.

I got it for $63 on sale, keep your eye out for better sales and use private browser so they don't install a cookie - I couldn't get it at the $63 until I went private browsing.



tintin82 said:


> Planning to get a Carnival Tritium lume watch...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32844563243.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.31723bdfiu9LcO&algo_pvid=01f450d4-b1d0-4a05-99a0-403f18da50f2&algo_expid=01f450d4-b1d0-4a05-99a0-403f18da50f2-5&btsid=2f204b10-a2c0-4f79-a6e0-7f25a629242c&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_53


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

+








=









https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/blTvBOcY


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

^ I should really stop buying watches that I know in advance I'm only going to wear once or twice. But I mean how can I not buy that.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nightmare shopping?


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

mougino said:


> +
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The middle watch is a homage to an expensive Richard Mille watch









I have a homage of it - it is unique and fun to wear on occassion


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviFore 9093M ~18-22$


----------



## abrwatch (Aug 11, 2019)

I have this pagani design from aliexpress. It only advances 15 seconds daily. Just pay for it 39 euros.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

abrwatch said:


> I have this pagani design from aliexpress. It only advances 15 seconds daily. Just pay for it 39 euros.
> 
> View attachment 14383305


Mine says "Hi"...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My most recent purchase. It isn't really a watch... But it's close enough.

£23.32 21%OFF | New Global Version Xiaomi Mi Band 4 Band4 Smart Miband 3 Color Screen Bracelet Heart Rate Fitness Music Bluetooth 50M Waterproof
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cZQav1z0









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> My most recent purchase. It isn't really a watch... But it's close enough.
> 
> £23.32 21%OFF | New Global Version Xiaomi Mi Band 4 Band4 Smart Miband 3 Color Screen Bracelet Heart Rate Fitness Music Bluetooth 50M Waterproof
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cZQav1z0
> ...


Bought one for my wife a couple years ago and she loves it


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> My most recent purchase. It isn't really a watch... But it's close enough.
> 
> £23.32 21%OFF | New Global Version Xiaomi Mi Band 4 Band4 Smart Miband 3 Color Screen Bracelet Heart Rate Fitness Music Bluetooth 50M Waterproof
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/cZQav1z0
> ...


I use it for 2 weeks and it's perfect for me...









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sorry if I haven't seen it mentioned but this NAKZEN is new to me:
















https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/didQqmc


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

mougino said:


> Sorry if I haven't seen it mentioned but this NAKZEN is new to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those look pretty cool, remind me of the early speedmasters


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

I just found a new Cadisen with Miyota 8215. It looks nice. Do you know what is it homage of?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> those look pretty cool, remind me of the early speedmasters


They remind me of my very first watch, a Swatch Irony (especially the integrated bracelet):


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> Sorry if I haven't seen it mentioned but this NAKZEN is new to me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just can't get past the logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Kieranz said:


> I just can't get past the logo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cold water ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

whitemb said:


> Cold water ...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cold...

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Sorry if I haven't seen it mentioned but this NAKZEN is new to me:
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/didQqmc


whoa... perpetual calendar watch aus Zhong guo


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Not sure if this has been common knowledge for a while but it's new to me: the so called French straps are now also available in 18mm width. Great news for mid-size Sea-Gull 1963 (me) and SNK809 owners (also me).

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32963002793.html


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Do we need to put out a BOLO on HoustonReal?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tjcdas said:


> Do we need to put out a BOLO on HoustonReal?


Why?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Greetings Fellow AliX Bargain Hunters 

Maybe it is me, but I get the impression that the watches on AliX that have genuine Japanese Movements in, are getting to be very rare?

Looking at the usual suspects like Cadisen and Guanqin, who used to either show pictures of the Japanese Movements or even brag about the watches having them inside, nothing!

In fact finding a reasonable priced watch with a SII (Seiko) or Miyota movement in is getting to be mission impossible it would seem. Or is this just me being foolish?

Maybe it is a sign of the times and buying something like a DOM watch with a Seiko NH35a movement for £28 is a distant memory!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> Do we need to put out a BOLO on HoustonReal?


What is BOLO?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Greetings Fellow AliX Bargain Hunters
> 
> Maybe it is me, but I get the impression that the watches on AliX that have genuine Japanese Movements in, are getting to be very rare?
> 
> ...


I've been thinking the same thing lately too.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasexw (Jan 12, 2019)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Greetings Fellow AliX Bargain Hunters
> 
> Maybe it is me, but I get the impression that the watches on AliX that have genuine Japanese Movements in, are getting to be very rare?
> 
> ...


I believe there is currently a shortage of miyota 9 series movements, with lead times out to 6-9 months- which certainly won't help the cause.

Not sure on the NH35 side of thing's.

Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gafi said:


> What is BOLO?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


police slang for Be On the LookOut


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Jasexw said:


> I believe there is currently a shortage of miyota 9 series movements, with lead times out to 6-9 months- which certainly won't help the cause.
> 
> Not sure on the NH35 side of thing's.
> 
> Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


Is this likely a trickle down effect of the impending doom that ETA will cause in 2020?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I've noticed some watches which previously had Miyota are now Seagull.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Techme said:


> I've noticed some watches which previously had Miyota are now Seagull.


Yes, but did you also notice the price decrease? In many instances, you are now given the option of M or S w/an accompanying price differential. When it comes to the Miyota 8215, why not try a Seagull or DG-2813 since they also offer hacking and are CSM workhorses. Chinese watches should have Chinese movements!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Yes, but did you also notice the price decrease? In many instances, you are now given the option of M or S w/an accompanying price differential. When it comes to the Miyota 8215, why not try a Seagull or DG-2813 since they also offer hacking and are CSM workhorses. Chinese watches should have Chinese movements!


I think that the problem is that the movement type fitted is a bit fluid. Personally I think I would prefer a Seagull over the DG-2813, but that come down to a personal preference that has no substantive reason behind it. What I will say is that most of the Japanese movements I have seen would seem to be lubricated out of the factory, where I am not sure that you can say that about the Chinese movements, but I stand to be corrected if anybody has any concrete evidence to contradict that. In the end this comes down to the Global market, which is a particularly high state of flux at present. This means that to make a consistent profit, even more so as we head in to the high volume, high discount time of the year, the watch builders need to watch every decimal point or risk making losses rather than small profit!

As the Chinese curse is rumoured to say, "And may you live in interesting times"

My real interest is that it is the time of year when I start deciding on the items and money I am going to spend on friends and family this Holiday Season. So I was looking around at what I can get in Affordable Automatic Watches, which are a bit tougher than buying a Quartz watch or dare I say some downloadable music voucher 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Why?


The Ali king I thought had gome missing, awol.......:-!9


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my 6.99€ transparent digital PANARS. It's a very basic watch: main time, countdown timer, and alarm that's it. The backlight is all right. The big letdown is the integrated strap: the plastic is too stiff, it's really uncomfortable, it tends to strangle the wrist at the top, even if you give it more go at the bottom.









I think I'll still prefer my GMW-B5000 homage (metal g-shock) from SKMEI (which seems at a more correct time additionally ^^) or even my 2.50€ stormtrooper noname whose strap is more flexible/comfortable.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Maybe it is me, but I get the impression that the watches on AliX that have genuine Japanese Movements in, are getting to be very rare?
> 
> Looking at the usual suspects like Cadisen and Guanqin, who used to either show pictures of the Japanese Movements or even brag about the watches having them inside, nothing!
> 
> ...


Have been buying the Cadisen C1032 as intro-to-mechanicals gifts for friends (victims :-d) for a while, but haven't bought one in a few months. I see they're still available, for about 40% more than they were early in the year. Photos still show Seiko movements, but perhaps they now ship with something else? If anyone knows, I'd like to know too, before I order more of them for autumn birthdays and the holidays.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone know of a 40mm sub homage with Seiko movement?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Anyone know of a 40mm sub homage with Seiko movement?


Yea, how about this one for $179 in either black or green?

https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...ption-black/26-movement-seiko_nh35a_automatic


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

johnmichael said:


> Yea, how about this one for $179 in either black or green?
> 
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...ption-black/26-movement-seiko_nh35a_automatic


Interesting. Thanks!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

baczajka said:


> Anyone know of a 40mm sub homage with Seiko movement?


The best ones are the Invicta Pro Divers. Most of the mushroom brands either use Chinese movements, or are not 200M WR.

Yelang makes some Tritium divers with NH35A calibers, but they aren't exactly Sub homages.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Greetings Fellow AliX Bargain Hunters
> 
> Maybe it is me, but I get the impression that the watches on AliX that have genuine Japanese Movements in, are getting to be very rare?
> 
> ...


It could be that Fiyta is sucking up a bunch of Miyota movements to place in all their new Beijing Watch Factory models. Many of the larger Chinese watch brands use Seiko or Miyota calibers.

Really, I still can find quite a few models with Japanese movements, but their prices are subject to seasonal variations. This Gladster with an 8215 should come down into the $35 to $40 range by 11.11.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> It could be that Fiyta is sucking up a bunch of Miyota movements to place in all their new Beijing Watch Factory models. Many of the larger Chinese watch brands use Seiko or Miyota calibers.
> 
> Really, I still can find quite a few models with Japanese movements, but their prices are subject to seasonal variations. This Gladster with an 8215 should come down into the $35 to $40 range by 11.11.
> 
> View attachment 14402215


Thank you for sharing your knowledge! 
And hey, that's a really nice one 

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Does AliX has any watch like this one?









- Quartz 
- I guess the watch in pic has daphne hands
- small seconds dial
- Preferably Arabic numerals in the same style as in the pic.


----------



## HMT0231fan (Aug 24, 2017)

Is there a Stowa Marine enamel dialed, ST3600 based replica in 41-42mm on AE/Taobao which is of decent quality? Even the Tisell Marine Uhr with the central hands and a 6 o clock date function (this) would be good. Any suggestions?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HMT0231fan said:


> Is there a Stowa Marine enamel dialed, ST3600 based replica in 41-42mm on AE/Taobao which is of decent quality? Even the Tisell Marine Uhr with the central hands and a 6 o clock date function (this) would be good. Any suggestions?


We don't discuss replicas on this forum. Please read the rules.


----------



## HMT0231fan (Aug 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> We don't discuss replicas on this forum. Please read the rules.


Apologies, I meant a sterile dial..but yes, should have phrased it properly. Thanks.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HMT0231fan said:


> Apologies, I meant a sterile dial..but yes, should have phrased it properly. Thanks.


I think you will find that homage works well


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/didQqmc
> whoa... perpetual calendar watch aus Zhong guo


I doubt that it's a perpetual calendar. Date probably has to be advanced manually at the end of short months.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> The best ones are the Invicta Pro Divers. Most of the mushroom brands either use Chinese movements, or are not 200M WR.
> 
> Yelang makes some Tritium divers with NH35A calibers, but they aren't exactly Sub homages.


But the Invicta branding is terrible.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

baczajka said:


> But the Invicta branding is terrible.


also the lume... practically non existent

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

My Seiko Orange Monster on a very cheap (£2.20-ish) Isofrane style strap.


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

scrumpypaul said:


> My Seiko Orange Monster on a very cheap (£2.20-ish) Isofrane style strap.


How comfortable is it?

Is it new? Cause it shows some damage in the 2nd pic...


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

goctavius said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > My Seiko Orange Monster on a very cheap (£2.20-ish) Isofrane style strap.
> ...


Very comfy. Yes new. There is the slightest approx 3mm crease but impossible to see in normal conditions. Other than that, you might be seeing one of my wrist hairs? Anyway, £2.20, shipped from the other side of the world. I've also already got a black one and I'm going to get a blue one for another watch I've got inbound from eBay.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have a few of those isofrane straps, they're great quality with decent hardware. I was looking for this style of strap to appear on Ali (can't pay more than a couple of quid for a rubber strap!) so jumped straight on them when they came up. Now just need a tropic/waffle style strap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Watchinski said:


> Thank you for sharing your knowledge!
> And hey, that's a really nice one
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


I should have said 8205!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

colt said:


> also the lume... practically non existent
> 
> Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


And just what AliExpress mushroom brand, short of a San Martin or a Sharkey, has strong lume? Almost every sub $100 watch on AliEx has really crappy lume.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Very comfy. Yes new. There is the slightest approx 3mm crease but impossible to see in normal conditions. Other than that, you might be seeing one of my wrist hairs? Anyway, £2.20, shipped from the other side of the world. I've also already got a black one and I'm going to get a blue one for another watch I've got inbound from eBay.


Would you mind linking to the strap? Thinking about picking a couple up for some new watches. Great looking on that Monster!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Naidan (Jul 5, 2014)

mougino said:


> They remind me of my very first watch, a Swatch Irony (especially the integrated bracelet):


Awesome watch, a Swatch Cadmos. I still have mine and still going strong after 20 years.

Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

On May 2nd I ordered a Winner Smurf Sub cheapo, as well as a blue w/ white stripe MN strap to go with it. The Sub arrived but never the strap.

Two days ago (August 20th) I received a SMS that "[my] AliExpress purchase was rerouted to a convenience store nearby"... (accessorily, half an hour away from my address -_-')

Out of curiosity I went to the pickup place yesterday evening... and there it was! more than 3.5 months after purchase, that's gotta be a record


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Naidan said:


> Awesome watch, a Swatch Cadmos. I still have mine and still going strong after 20 years.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk


Mine (pictured above) is not a CADMOS but a WHEELING. The differences are subtle (only dial color?). It's still working fine as well, but doesn't see the wrist much more.

CADMOS:









WHEELING:


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Rabirnie said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Very comfy. Yes new. There is the slightest approx 3mm crease but impossible to see in normal conditions. Other than that, you might be seeing one of my wrist hairs? Anyway, £2.20, shipped from the other side of the world. I've also already got a black one and I'm going to get a blue one for another watch I've got inbound from eBay.
> ...


Here you go.

￡1.93 34%OFF | Sport Silicone Watch Straps for Smart Watch 20mm 22mm Generic Watchband Waterproof Rubber Watch belt 2019 Newest Watch band
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/F4haYNqs


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

ED209 said:


> I have a few of those isofrane straps, they're great quality with decent hardware. I was looking for this style of strap to appear on Ali (can't pay more than a couple of quid for a rubber strap!) so jumped straight on them when they came up. Now just need a tropic/waffle style strap.


Save a pic of a strap you like and then do an AE image search.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

scrumpypaul said:


> Save a pic of a strap you like and then do an AE image search.


Thanks for pointing that out, never knew that was an option.

I sense this is going to cost me, though being AE it won't be much!!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> And just what AliExpress mushroom brand, short of a San Martin or a Sharkey, has strong lume? Almost every sub $100 watch on AliEx has really crappy lume.


while I've never bought a lumed watch on ali (too afraid of being disappointed) I don't doubt that's true, and not just on ali.

a watch with "good" lume for less than 100? I guess that would be vostok although I wouldn't describe their lume as "good" (even though I'm an unconditionnal vostok fanboy).

can a seiko or citizen with decent lume be had for 100? not an skx, maybe an ny0040?

Sent from my ZTE A2017G using Tapatalk


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

scrumpypaul said:


> Save a pic of a strap you like and then do an AE image search.


how do you do an AE image search?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Amuthini said:


> how do you do an AE image search?


Use the Android or iOS app.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Amuthini said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Save a pic of a strap you like and then do an AE image search.
> ...


Using either the app or the webpage, you'll see a little camera icon somewhere in the corner. That's the image search.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

New sale coming up in 2 days. Are you getting anything?
Sales are worth it because with the drop in price and coupons you get get more than 10 Euros less price for a ~60 Euro watch. I am probably getting the seamaster bliger homage with metal strap and working GMT for around 70 Euros.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

Any recommendations for perlon straps with a nice buckle (not bendy)?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> New sale coming up in 2 days. Are you getting anything?


Nothing really tempts me, I may pick a yellow digi-cheapo for the fun.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

The Cadisen C8097M with the Miyota 9015 will be around $90, I'll pick one up..


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

d_himan said:


> The Cadisen C8097M with the Miyota 9015 will be around $90, I'll pick one up..


Sounds great, but where do you see that it will be that low? My only search result shows it will be around $200 USD


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Sounds great, but where do you see that it will be that low? My only search result shows it will be around $200 USD


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52

€96,20 is the lowest price I could find. You can probably get it a bit cheaper with coupons. Nakzen with Miyota 9015 is even cheper if the diamond is a problem:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

is it Skmei or Xiaomi watch? Xiaomi Twenty Seventeen W008Q watch full review
~20$


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Sounds great, but where do you see that it will be that low? My only search result shows it will be around $200 USD


Aliexpress. "cadisen official store". $143.99 currently. 101.99 during sale plus, the seller discount 3, aliexpress discount 6, and store coupon 3...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

crAss said:


> New sale coming up in 2 days. Are you getting anything?
> Sales are worth it because with the drop in price and coupons you get get more than 10 Euros less price for a ~60 Euro watch. I am probably getting the seamaster bliger homage with metal strap and working GMT for around 70 Euros.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Still undecided. I'd rather buy something with Seagull ST16.
Those are the candidates :

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32868877390.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33007275849.html









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32980420107.html








Which one would you choose?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Still undecided. I'd rather buy something with Seagull ST16.
> Those are the candidates :
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32868877390.html
> ...


The last one. It is the least offensive to me with the homage value and I just like the sterile look. To be clear, I'm not offended by any of them, but the third ends up being the cleanest and doesn't falsely advertise (oyster perpetual and certified chronometer these watches are not).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

The black Bay homage you can still get with a miyota depending on the seller and the available stock. The bronze one I got has a miyota which is exceptional with less than a second per day gain in accuracy. 
That's luck of course. In the Spectre homage I got the newer version of the miyota 8215 which hacks, but the accuracy is bad. With regulation probably it will get better but now it is 10-15 seconds per day inaccurate.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Nothing really tempts me, I may pick a yellow digi-cheapo for the fun.


I wouldn't bother. I picked up one of these in white to be a fun summer watch but the quality was terrible. The plastic is stiff and brittle looking, looks awful. The Sanda digital I got was much much better and actually gets worn.


----------



## Moon_bear (Nov 10, 2018)

Do you have any experience with datejust homage from Parnis? I think I'll pull the trigger b-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I wouldn't bother. I picked up one of these in white to be a fun summer watch but the quality was terrible. The plastic is stiff and brittle looking, looks awful. The Sanda digital I got was much much better and actually gets worn.


Well noted, and removed from my basket, thank you kind Sir.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Well noted, and removed from my basket, thank you kind Sir.


No problem mougino! Check out the Sanda range though, you might find something you like there.

I plan on picking up a few more of these straps in the sale and then I'm contemplating getting another Binger or trying out this Pagani Design.

￡6.30 45%OFF | Oil Wax Cowhide Watchbands 22mm 24mm Dark Brown Women Men Fashion Genuine Leather Watch Band Strap Belt With Pin Buckle
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qH7m0pYy

￡66.31 52%OFF | New BINGER Mechanical Watch Men Brand Luxury Men's Automatic Watches Sapphire Wrist Watch Male Waterproof Reloj Hombre B5078M-4
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tv7XmgRm

￡52.23 90%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN Men's Fashion Casual Mechanical Watches Waterproof 30M Stainless Steel Brand Luxury Automatic Business Watch saat
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/M0l6qaou


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Jody from Just One More Watch has just uploaded another video, to coincide with the Ali Sale, with his 10 best buys during the sale. Always interesting and entertaining. Some old faves and a few new ones thrown in.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Dup


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Moon_bear said:


> Do you have any experience with datejust homage from Parnis? I think I'll pull the trigger b-)


Go for it! I bought the two-tone Champagne dial variant in the last AliX Anniversary Sale (in June) and I feel this is perhaps one of the best homages to the Rolex Datejust there is out there. I absolutely love wearing it. The build is very good, lovely finishing. The bracelet is really comfortable and the dial with it's sunburst effect looks exquisite.

Here are a couple of photographs of mine:










And here it is vis-a-vis with my Orient Day Date President:









Cheers!


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Olciakk said:


> I just found a new Cadisen with Miyota 8215. It looks nice. Do you know what is it homage of?


Has anybody an idea? Is it a homage?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Olciakk said:


> Has anybody an idea? Is it a homage?


I don't think it's a homage or exact copy of an existing watch model. It has some desing elements of Omega De Ville Prestige but I don't recall seeing exactly similar watch. The Cadisen looks quite nice but it's rather big for a dress watch at 42mm. You could also check out Cadisen C1032 with Seiko NH36 and even cheaper price.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

so, after watching Jodi's (Just one more watch) video above, I went to check out the Loreo Subbie. I noticed there are 2 different case designs on the page. some are clearly the newer "supercase" with the fat lugs and oversized crown guards, and others have the slimmer "vintage" case designs.

anyone know what I would get if I ordered one today?

I prefer the Slimmer of the 2. I'd be sidegrading from a Parnis that I'm just not totally in love with, so I know what to expect and I be fine with the supercase...but this aluminum deserves the vintage case IMO.

also still really looking for a vintage esque GMT pepsi. Alpha is on top of my list right now. there isn't much else to choose from though, is there?


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> I don't think it's a homage or exact copy of an existing watch model. It has some desing elements of Omega De Ville Prestige but I don't recall seeing exactly similar watch. The Cadisen looks quite nice but it's rather big for a dress watch at 42mm. You could also check out Cadisen C1032 with Seiko NH36 and even cheaper price.


No, not Omega. I had an idea to use Google Lens to check if it finds any collocation. It turns out that it's a homage of Tissot Chemin Des Tourelles.

Fun fact - both watches have the same, too short length of hour hands. But Cadisen has an improvement - its hands has some lume


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Olciakk said:


> No, not Omega. I had an idea to use Google Lens to check if it finds any collocation. It turns out that it's a homage of Tissot Chemin Des Tourelles.
> 
> Fun fact - both watches have the same, too short length of hour hands. But Cadisen has an improvement - its hands has some lume


Good find! So it's a homage after all then. It's strange that Cadisen decided to put some lume on the hands this time. Their Longines Conquest homage (C1009) is notorious to have lume on the indexes but not on the hands.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> Good find! So it's a homage after all then. It's strange that Cadisen decided to put some lume on the hands this time. Their Longines Conquest homage (C1009) is notorious to have lume on the indexes but not on the hands.


There's always an option to swap the hands


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

crAss said:


> The black Bay homage you can still get with a miyota depending on the seller and the available stock. The bronze one I got has a miyota which is exceptional with less than a second per day gain in accuracy.
> That's luck of course. In the Spectre homage I got the newer version of the miyota 8215 which hacks, but the accuracy is bad. With regulation probably it will get better but now it is 10-15 seconds per day inaccurate.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


What is the power reserve on the hackable 8215 you have?


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Go for it! I bought the two-tone Champagne dial variant in the last AliX Anniversary Sale (in June) and I feel this is perhaps one of the best homages to the Rolex Datejust there is out there. I absolutely love wearing it. The build is very good, lovely finishing. The bracelet is really comfortable and the dial with it's sunburst effect looks exquisite.
> 
> Here are a couple of photographs of mine:
> 
> ...


Tintin, the quality of those photos is incredible. You should offer your services up to Parnis. I'm thinking of buying one on the strength of your photos alone.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> Tintin, the quality of those photos is incredible. You should offer your services up to Parnis. I'm thinking of buying one on the strength of your photos alone.


Haha... thank-you so much for your the appreciation my friend, I am glad you like the photos! 

I'm sure you will like the Parnis Datejust. It looks beautiful, built solidly, has manual winding and also hacks.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

nello said:


> What is the power reserve on the hackable 8215 you have?


Haven't really measured it. Theoretically it might be the version that is also called sometimes 8315 with a supposedly 60 hours power reserve since it hacks.
I will have it fully wound tonight and let it on a desk to measure it.
It is one of the watches I use for swimming so it got lots of wearing time the last 2 months along with the bronze black Bay homage.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

On another note my hand was itching and I got 2 new watches. The first is the sterile bliger blue\gray seamaster homage with the stainless steel bracelet. I wanted the blue comparable Sekaro but never found one available at a normal price. This I like even more.
Also I got the patek Nautilus homage. Let's see if it is really 5bar water resistant and has Sapphire glass as advertised -for~50 Euros it's great. I really enjoy the AP Royal oak homage I got and said let's get this as well.

I still got an itch for the longines conquest ceramic watch homage but I am afraid it might be just too shiny for my taste -the bracelet especially. Have a couple of days to decide since I would not pay above 50 to get it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Not really much that's tempting at the moment, which my wallet is probably happy about. But these two are currently in my basket.

£53.51 54%OFF | CARNIVAL Mens Automatic Mechanical Watches Top Brand Luxury MIYOTA Movement Genuine Leather Band Calendar Sapphire Montre homme
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/K27dNhSY

£46.90 55%OFF | Hot top luxury brand watch men automatic mechanical watch stainless steel luminous hand patek watch AAA nautilus 2019
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/md4Cja9K









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

crAss said:


> Haven't really measured it. Theoretically it might be the version that is also called sometimes 8315 with a supposedly 60 hours power reserve since it hacks.
> I will have it fully wound tonight and let it on a desk to measure it.
> It is one of the watches I use for swimming so it got lots of wearing time the last 2 months along with the bronze black Bay homage.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks. I am very curious.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

I got the Cadisen C8097M for $88.32 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/NBalWlzq

Getting tempted by a Ciga MY skeleton - $118.08, $4 more off if combined with a xiaomi 2.5 PM monitor.. 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FDFh2O0s
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/5fHXYFPi

This Reef tiger Rga1616 in white and silver is making me a bit weak as well.. 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/2EQzB8cg

This Pagani looks great as well for $66.81 but somehow the Reef Tiger looks more finessed to me.. 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/slCKB8nI


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> On another note my hand was itching and I got 2 new watches. The first is the sterile bliger blue\gray seamaster homage with the stainless steel bracelet. I wanted the blue comparable Sekaro but never found one available at a normal price. This I like even more.
> Also I got the patek Nautilus homage. Let's see if it is really 5bar water resistant and has Sapphire glass as advertised -for~50 Euros it's great. I really enjoy the AP Royal oak homage I got and said let's get this as well.
> 
> I still got an itch for the longines conquest ceramic watch homage but I am afraid it might be just too shiny for my taste -the bracelet especially. Have a couple of days to decide since I would not pay above 50 to get it.
> ...


We need pictures!


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> £46.90 55%OFF | Hot top luxury brand watch men automatic mechanical watch stainless steel luminous hand patek watch AAA nautilus 2019
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/md4Cja9K


A reverse image search on some of those Nautilus shots reveals unsavory things, as one might suspect from how badly the logo is photoshopped onto the dial (and how they forgot to photoshop "Swiss" out of some of them). Buyer beware.

Edit to add: reviewer photos appear to show that the watch as sold through this ad is indeed delivered with the funny brandname and not a fake one. It does appear to have the false claim "Swiss" on the actual dial though.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> A reverse image search on some of those Nautilus shots reveals unsavory things, as one might suspect from how badly the logo is photoshopped onto the dial (and how they forgot to photoshop "Swiss" out of some of them). Buyer beware.
> 
> Edit to add: reviewer photos appear to show that the watch as sold through this ad is indeed delivered with the funny brandname and not a fake one. It does appear to have the false claim "Swiss" on the actual dial though.


There are quite a few fakes of this type of watch on Ali unfortunately. But this one isn't. It has the best reviews of the bunch of homages that I have found. However I really do wish they had a different name... If you can even call this a name. It's almost as if someone struggling to come up with a good name and either just randomly mashed the keyboard or fell asleep on 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> There are quite a few fakes of this type of watch on Ali unfortunately. But this one isn't. It has the best reviews of the bunch of homages that I have found. However I really do wish they had a different name... If you can even call this a name. It's almost as if someone struggling to come up with a good name and either just randomly mashed the keyboard or fell asleep on
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


I've only just joined the forum and saw this thread which took my attention as I've ordered before off Ali. It is indeed bizzare the brand names on some of these watches, I was looking at the audemars copy which is called Age Girl?? Weird!

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rockhopper353 said:


> I've only just joined the forum and saw this thread which took my attention as I've ordered before off Ali. It is indeed bizzare the brand names on some of these watches, I was looking at the audemars copy which is called Age Girl?? Weird!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Avoid New Girl. They are just fakes. They Photoshop the New Girl on to the dial.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Avoid New Girl. They are just fakes. They Photoshop the New Girl on to the dial.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Thanks, what are the pagani design watches like, a couple of designs have caught my eye.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

rockhopper353 said:


> Thanks, what are the pagani design watches like, a couple of designs have caught my eye.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I can recommend them, I own four. There are several positive reviews on here too. They do have a few downsides, e.g. sharp edges on the bracelets and sometimes a bit of play in the bezels but on the whole they give a lot of bang for the buck.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rockhopper353 said:


> Thanks, what are the pagani design watches like, a couple of designs have caught my eye.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I only have one, but I like it quite a bit.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> There are quite a few fakes of this type of watch on Ali unfortunately. But this one isn't. It has the best reviews of the bunch of homages that I have found. However I really do wish they had a different name... If you can even call this a name. It's almost as if someone struggling to come up with a good name and either just randomly mashed the keyboard or fell asleep on


To be slightly more blunt about what can be found by reverse searching Google for the images from the ad: one of them turns out to be a photoshop of a photo from a black marketeer engaged in the business we don't discuss here. (Further, the identical composition appears as the background for many other photos of black market watches.) So while it may be listed on Ali with the only illegal marking being the ersatz "Swiss," it's quite clear something more is going on behind the scenes if not actually being sold through Ali.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone have these Panerai homage from GEERVO Store with the engravings on the case:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908737899.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.2ddd188e5yd3yX&algo_pvid=fdc7ea5c-7612-4520-86a6-4fdd17c88a49&algo_expid=fdc7ea5c-7612-4520-86a6-4fdd17c88a49-1&btsid=6ba112c8-265a-41bf-88bb-a9d74d49256a&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_53

From the reviews it seems the engravings are well crafted and the watch looks really robustly made overall. I wonder if I shuld get one of these?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone have these Panerai homage from GEERVO Store with the engravings on the case:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908737899.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.2ddd188e5yd3yX&algo_pvid=fdc7ea5c-7612-4520-86a6-4fdd17c88a49&algo_expid=fdc7ea5c-7612-4520-86a6-4fdd17c88a49-1&btsid=6ba112c8-265a-41bf-88bb-a9d74d49256a&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_53
> 
> From the reviews it seems the engravings are well crafted and the watch looks really robustly made overall. I wonder if I shuld get one of these?


I thought about getting, but the size put me off. So in the end I got this instead:

£147.82 18%OFF | San Martin Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Watch Vintage Stainlss Steel Wristwatch 200m Water Resistant Montre Homme Men
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/k83V95uc

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I thought about getting, but the size put me off. So in the end I got this instead:
> 
> £147.82 18%OFF | San Martin Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Watch Vintage Stainlss Steel Wristwatch 200m Water Resistant Montre Homme Men
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/k83V95uc
> ...


I know, the dial (without the crown) is stated to be 47mm! What is making me think more however, is the thickness which is 15mm.

I was actually planning to pick up a rather small understated Seiko SNK809 but then this AliX sale happened and now I'm in two minds...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

I also like this one...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_53










The nice crisp sterile dial and those hands, those hands are definitely something unique and I'm loving the designing on them.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> I was actually planning to pick up a rather small understated Seiko SNK809 but then this AliX sale happened and now I'm in two minds...


I don't actually think this sale is all that good. Apart from a few watch straps I've decided to hold off on watch purchases to later in the year.


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> To be slightly more blunt about what can be found by reverse searching Google for the images from the ad: one of them turns out to be a photoshop of a photo from a black marketeer engaged in the business we don't discuss here. (Further, the identical composition appears as the background for many other photos of black market watches.) So while it may be listed on Ali with the only illegal marking being the ersatz "Swiss," it's quite clear something more is going on behind the scenes if not actually being sold through Ali.


To be blunt, who cares what someone may be doing off of Ali.
This is about watches sold on Ali
That watch is legit - the review pics on Ali all have the crazy name
The fact they say Swiss is no big deal - a host of watches take liberties there.

If you know anything about the Chinese watch business, sellers can buy various parts so it is not unusual that you can see the same watch with multiple names on the dial depending on the seller, etc


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Does anyone have an opinion on the PAGANI DESIGN Daytona vs the PARNIS Daytona?

The Pagani is said to be 12mm vs 13,5 on the Parnis.
But I somehow doubt the measurements.
Also the Pagani has date-window.

Yesterday I found one Parnis Daytona offering, that mentioned VK64 movement, is that possible? (Ok, I get it, VK64 only has 2 subdials...)

I would prefer the print, the thickness(?) and the clasp of the Pagani, and of course a mechaquarz.
But the Parnis looks cleaner, a little cheaper and no unnecessary date window.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

maverick13z said:


> To be blunt, who cares what someone may be doing off of Ali.


I care about the origin of goods, and some others here do too. The info I posted is for the benefit of those who do care and might not be aware.



> This is about watches sold on Ali
> That watch is legit - the review pics on Ali all have the crazy name


Yes, I discovered that in the course of also discovering that the ad uses whitewashed photographs of fake watches from evident serial fakers, which is a pretty clear indication that the watch in question is being made by criminals, whether or not it is sold directly by criminals or simply by people knowingly consorting with them (a crime itself in many jurisdictions, though I have no knowledge of Chinese law aside from counterfeits being nominally illegal) and knowingly buying from them.



> The fact they say Swiss is no big deal - a host of watches take liberties there.


It's a big enough deal to make such a watch illegal in most countries (nearly all of whom are now signatories to treaties covering country-of-origin marks) and technically a violation of Watchuseek Rule 9, which would seem to make it a big deal on this site too. I doubt Customs in my country would bother seizing and destroying such a watch on entry, but it's within their legal purview to do so.



> If you know anything about the Chinese watch business, sellers can buy various parts so it is not unusual that you can see the same watch with multiple names on the dial depending on the seller, etc


I agree.

Actually though taking photographs of *fake* watches and photoshopping one's own logo onto them is a bit more unusual. The norm is more to to photoshop one's logos onto a photo of a *genuine* watch. :-d Edit to add: that might actually be the case for the ones for which the reverse image search returns nothing meaningful; I'm no Patek expert so couldn't say.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

fone said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the PAGANI DESIGN Daytona vs the PARNIS Daytona?
> 
> The Pagani is said to be 12mm vs 13,5 on the Parnis.
> But I somehow doubt the measurements.
> ...


Interesting, I didn't even know there was a Pagani Daytona. Whats the difference between Seiko VK63 and 64?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I want to get a present. The watch needs to be simple, analog, max a date complication, Japan movement water resistant at least 5 bar and silicon/plastic strap for a daily beater. Also it needs to be of a normal size not above 41mm in diameter. Can you suggest something?

The alternative I have in mind is a Casio MW-59-7BVEF which costs 15 Euros where I live.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Interesting, I didn't even know there was a Pagani Daytona. Whats the difference between Seiko VK63 and 64?


3 subdials on the VK63 (main time seconds, 24h, chrono minutes) vs. only 2 on the VK64 (no main time seconds) + the date placed at 4'o clock vs. 6'o clock.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

dropmyload said:


> Interesting, I didn't even know there was a Pagani Daytona. Whats the difference between Seiko VK63 and 64?


Jordys (JOMW) Video advertised a Pagani Daytona.

I just looked it up. 
VK64 seems to be a mechaquarz with only 2 subdials at 3 and at 9. 
VK63 has 3 subdials.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

mougino said:


> 3 subdials on the VK63 (main time seconds, 24h, chrono minutes) vs. only 2 on the VK64 (no main time seconds) + the date placed at 4'o clock vs. 6'o clock.


Noted, although I'm not too keen on the date on the Pagani Daytona.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

dropmyload said:


> Noted, although I'm not too keen on the date on the Pagani Daytona.


Neither am I. 
If it didin't have that date, I would have already ordered.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

I recently got the silver Parnis version with sunburst dial. The watch looks gorgeous but its a little hard to read with the reflections. Maybe I should have got the simple white dial.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

In terms of Daytona homage I went with the MDC by Infantry. It's a true chrono but with the chrono second on a subdial and running second on the longest hand, I know most people prefer the other way around on a chrono. Proportions are great and it's quite comfortable, all in all a good beater for a nice price.

€ 26,16 MDC 2018 Chronograph Military Watch for Men
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/EESkqHb2


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks good, is it sweeping second hand or quartz type?

Ps just noticed the date...spoils it for me


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Looks good, is it sweeping second hand or quartz type?


Quartz type unfortunately.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Has anyone seen elastic nato or MN straps (not Zulu) in 24mm?
I tried to find some, but all I got had maximum 22mm.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> I only have one, but I like it quite a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking watch, certainly on the face of it there's some nice designs to be had.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Mougino, definitely tempted by that MDC watch with the white face, looks a nice watch especially at that price. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Looks good, is it sweeping second hand or quartz type?
> 
> Ps just noticed the date...spoils it for me


Without a date you have the JARAGAR (auto, sweeping hand) but it's not a true chrono:
€ 19,03 2016 JARAGAR Mechanical Automatic Wristwatch Stainless Steel
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/2lkuFCOU


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

> but it's not a true chrono:


What does this mean pls?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

fone said:


> Does anyone have an opinion on the PAGANI DESIGN Daytona vs the PARNIS Daytona?
> 
> The Pagani is said to be 12mm vs 13,5 on the Parnis.
> But I somehow doubt the measurements.
> ...


Look up IDguy on YouTube, he has indepth reviews on the Parnis Daytona.

I bought my wife a Parnis Daytona and I'm going to order another for my mother-in-law.

Apart from having a Seiko VK movement, the watch is ridiculously quality for the price. It feels very well built and the finishing, while not outstanding, definitely punches above it's price.

The bracelet is solid and decent, but the clasp is overwhelming for the watch and would be more at home on a diver.

I think the Pagani is larger. I originally bought the Parnis for myself, but at 39mm I found it too small - I prefer 40-42mm


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> mougino said:
> 
> 
> > but it's not a true chrono
> ...


Subdial at 3'o clock is the day of the month (1-31). Subdial at 6'o clock is the main time on 24h. Subdial at 9'o clock is the day of the week (1-7). The pushers are used to set the 2 subdials at 3'o clock and 9'o clock.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Subdial at 3'o clock is the day of the month (1-31). Subdial at 6'o clock is the main time on 24h. Subdial at 9'o clock is the day of the week (1-7). The pushers are used to set the 2 subdials at 3'o clock and 9'o clock.


In other words, there is no stopwatch function (which is what defines a chronograph).

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

For some strange reason this watch reminds of the movie poster of Scarface which was done in black and white...










Link: 42mm parnis yellow golden dial Leather strap Complete Calendar Sapphire Crystal 2019 Newest Automatic mechanical men's Watch-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

mougino said:


> Subdial at 3'o clock is the day of the month (1-31). Subdial at 6'o clock is the main time on 24h. Subdial at 9'o clock is the day of the week (1-7). The pushers are used to set the 2 subdials at 3'o clock and 9'o clock.


Not for me.....I am presently fixated on a root beer watch....any ideas/suggestions?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

dropmyload said:


> What does this mean pls?


It is what they call a multifunction. The subdials show day of the week, 24 hour recorder and date.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> Not for me.....I am presently fixated on a root beer watch....any ideas/suggestions?


Corgeut Black Bay Bronze?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Parnis Daytona can now be had for $67 with coupons I think. Pretty ridiculous. I'm trying not to buy same watches in different colors but I'm pretty tempted to buy every single version they have


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Rista said:


> Parnis Daytona can now be had for $67 with coupons I think. Pretty ridiculous. I'm trying not to buy same watches in different colors but I'm pretty tempted to buy every single version they have


That's one I've got my eye on, any idea which coupons and seller?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Corgeut Black Bay Bronze?


Just get it! I got it last sale and it is on my wrist my than any other watch.
- I changed the leather strap with a NATO strap (black with two thin cream/beige lines and Rose gold rings). This way I wear it for swimming! It is really at least 5 bar water resistant.
- The movement stutters but it keeps time within a second per day.
- I like that it doesn't have any complications. Even when I don't wear it for a couple of days it is set in a breeze.
- The only bad thing about the leather strap is that it has a silver buckle. I am trying to find a bronze one to change it. If I don't find one at reasonable cost I will just get a rose gold one and give it a scotch treatment to get rid of the shine. 
-The final bad thing about this is that it is a pvd finish. As such it will not form a patina. If you want a patina you need to spend considerably more to get a fully bronze case.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rockhopper353 said:


> Mougino, definitely tempted by that MDC watch with the white face, looks a nice watch especially at that price.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


It really is! I have the reverse panda (black dial) and it's truly a pleasure on the wrist  I just swapped it for the evening:


----------



## naxster (Nov 10, 2017)

I bought 3 watches from AliExpress, they are really good and looks nice, but they all tick really high!! Maybe it was just the ones I bought :/


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

The usual suspects... I'm amazed at how well the Cadisens are finished. Did not have much luck with my Heimdallr and Parnis watches.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

dropmyload said:


> That's one I've got my eye on, any idea which coupons and seller?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


This one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32922813805.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.88da3c00u97685&mp=1

Use mobile app and select coupons for $6 off.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Those Cadisens look great, I just wish they made them with plain baton markers at 12 (and 6), personal preference.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

mougino said:


> In terms of Daytona homage I went with the MDC by Infantry. It's a true chrono but with the chrono second on a subdial and running second on the longest hand, I know most people prefer the other way around on a chrono. Proportions are great and it's quite comfortable, all in all a good beater for a nice price.
> 
> € 26,16 MDC 2018 Chronograph Military Watch for Men
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/EESkqHb2


A very nice watch!
Please would you tell me is the crystal plain or a bit domed?

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ED209 said:


> Those Cadisens look great, I just wish they made them with plain baton markers at 12 (and 6), personal preference.


Indeed, I might have bought a few of the diamond models if they didn't have the diamonds. As it is, I've stuck to the C1032.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Watchinski said:


> A very nice watch!
> Please would you tell me is the crystal plain or a bit domed?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


Crystal is perfectly flat. See picture:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> This one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32922813805.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.88da3c00u97685&mp=1
> 
> Use mobile app and select coupons for $6 off.


That's veeerry tempting for 59€ >_< but I really don't need another watch!!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mougino said:


> That's veeerry tempting for 59€ >_< but I really don't need another watch!!


No one here does. Not an excuse :-d


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> That's veeerry tempting for 59€ >_< but I really don't need another watch!!


I'm loving that Icy Blue one... Oh boy this is going to be a hard one to not get!!

Can you kindly share the name of the movement this comes with my friend? It's somehow alluding me, I know it's a Seiko but remember the exact model number!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> That's veeerry tempting for 59€ >_< but I really don't need another watch!!


I bought mine from Daji too. No issues.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I'm loving that Icy Blue one... Oh boy this is going to be a hard one to not get!!
> 
> Can you kindly share the name of the movement this comes with my friend? It's somehow alluding me, I know it's a Seiko but remember the exact model number!


VK63 for the 3-subdial types. VK64 for the 2-subdial ones.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> VK63 for the 3-subdial types. VK64 for the 2-subdial ones.


That's it, the VK63! Thank-you ever so much


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Considering one of these, diver style watch, any opinions or better options for the money. I'm new to the adult sweet shop that is aliexpress, so many temptations! 

Damn just realised I can't post links yet due to low post count.

It's the parnis 200m diver automatic watch, if that helps. 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

rockhopper353 said:


> Considering one of these, diver style watch, any opinions or better options for the money. I'm new to the adult sweet shop that is aliexpress, so many temptations!
> 
> Damn just realised I can't post links yet due to low post count.
> 
> ...


You have to give more specific description of the watch than "parnis 200m diver automatic watch" if you want us to recognize it as there are countless diver watches by Parnis. For example if it's a homage to a specific Rolex or Omega or at least the colour of the dial/bezel/hands etc. Generally speaking Parnis watches are considered to be ok for the price although there might be some QC issues as with all watches at this price. Many models seem to have Miyota 8000-series movements which are quite good although Seiko NH35 is usually preferred. The main problem for me with Parnis watches is that they are homages so basically more or less copies of the designs by other watch companies like Rolex and Omega and personally I would prefer to have at least some originality but that's just my opinion.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Sasropakis said:


> You have to give more specific description of the watch than "parnis 200m diver automatic watch" if you want us to recognize it as there are countless diver watches by Parnis. For example if it's a homage to a specific Rolex or Omega or at least the colour of the dial/bezel/hands etc. Generally speaking Parnis watches are considered to be ok for the price although there might be some QC issues as with all watches at this price. Many models seem to have Miyota 8000-series movements which are quite good although Seiko NH35 is usually preferred. The main problem for me with Parnis watches is that they are homages so basically more or less copies of the designs by other watch companies like Rolex and Omega and personally I would prefer to have at least some originality but that's just my opinion.


Thanks for the information, sorry for not supplying more information, not being able to provide a link made it tricky.

I believe the movement is miyota 8125, is this decent?

If you put parnis 200m diver into aliexpress search its the only watch that comes up.

I quote like the design, it seems a little different to me but I'm sure there are a lot of similar designs out there.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I pulled the trigger on the seamaster spectre homage, for 73 euros, with a black leather strap. 
100m wr + sapphire glass + seagull movement. 
If I'm satisfied with it, I'll buy the black bay homage (with the same specs), too.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

rockhopper353 said:


> Thanks for the information, sorry for not supplying more information, not being able to provide a link made it tricky.
> 
> I believe the movement is miyota 8125, is this decent?
> 
> ...


Is it this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52

If the watch above is the one you meant it's apparently not an exact copy of an existing watch although the desingn elements come from Omega. Here's a review I found: https://www.watchitallabout.com/parnis-200m-diver-watch-review/ Miyota 8125 is a reliable movement but it doesn't hack so the seconds hand won't stop when setting the time; but it's not a major issue. The specs are good and if you like the design I think it's a good buy.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> I pulled the trigger on the seamaster spectre homage, for 73 euros, with a black leather strap.
> 100m wr + sapphire glass + seagull movement.
> If I'm satisfied with it, I'll buy the black bay homage (with the same specs), too.
> 
> View attachment 14428747


I've been staring at this watch for close to 2 years but have never pulled the trigger. Please post your thoughts on the watch when you get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> I've been staring at this watch for close to 2 years but have never pulled the trigger. Please post your thoughts on the watch when you get it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will do ;-)


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Sasropakis said:


> Is it this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52
> 
> If the watch above is the one you meant it's apparently not an exact copy of an existing watch although the desingn elements come from Omega. Here's a review I found: https://www.watchitallabout.com/parnis-200m-diver-watch-review/ Miyota 8125 is a reliable movement but it doesn't hack so the seconds hand won't stop when setting the time; but it's not a major issue. The specs are good and if you like the design I think it's a good buy.


Yes that's the watch. I quite like the design and the orange colour on the face.

I've only recently been bitten by the watch bug, and have looked at so many different ones deciding what to get first is a nightmare but also fun.

My original choice was to go for a seiko skx007 and that is still a consideration, I've also tonight come across the invicta 3044 Pro Diver which I like... Anyway that is for another thread I guess.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I got the sterile version of this earlier this year. It is really nice and it is good enough for swimming - haven't tested it for diving.
I got it with a miyota 8215 movement. I was surprised to see that it also hacks. Accuracy is awful at least 15 seconds off per day, prime candidate for regulation.
I am currently testing it to see it's autonomy if it goes up to 60 hours like the spec of some newer 8215 hacking miyotas.
I bought also a replacement stainless steel strap for the original Spectre seamaster, but it doesn't fit to the case. I will try to drill new holes to the case to fit the bracelet.
Interesting to see you got it with a seagull movement. Also interesting is that you got it with the new suede(?) Strap.
Usually the watches sold with that one are with the newer version which no longer has the lollipop seconds hand (homages of the newer seamaster).
I am considering to buy this new leather strap.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

crAss said:


> I got the sterile version of this earlier this year. It is really nice and it is good enough for swimming - haven't tested it for diving.
> I got it with a miyota 8215 movement. I was surprised to see that it also hacks. Accuracy is awful at least 15 seconds off per day, prime candidate for regulation.
> I am currently testing it to see it's autonomy if it goes up to 60 hours like the spec of some newer 8215 hacking miyotas.
> I bought also a replacement stainless steel strap for the original Spectre seamaster, but it doesn't fit to the case. I will try to drill new holes to the case to fit the bracelet.
> ...


Yes, even the black strap is suede. I have a spare metal bracelet and I'll try that, too.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

rockhopper353 said:


> Yes that's the watch. I quite like the design and the orange colour on the face.
> 
> I've only recently been bitten by the watch bug, and have looked at so many different ones deciding what to get first is a nightmare but also fun.
> 
> ...


Seiko SKX007 is a classic but it has it's downsides; mainly the outdated movement. Invicta 3044 Pro Diver appears to be huge 47mm and generally the brand is rather disliked although in some of their watches are decent in design and specs. Depending on your budged you can check out numerous microbrands like Phoibos, Spinnaker, Zelos etc. Or just browse YouTube channel "Just One More Watch" where you can find numerous reviews of affordable divers.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Recently received this steel bracelet for my bliger sterile dial GMT.
Quality is amazing and fits perfect.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Recently received this steel bracelet for my bliger sterile dial GMT.
> Quality is amazing and fits perfect.


This watch is stunning. WR is the only downside for me
How do you like the movement?


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Sasropakis said:


> Seiko SKX007 is a classic but it has it's downsides; mainly the outdated movement. Invicta 3044 Pro Diver appears to be huge 47mm and generally the brand is rather disliked although in some of their watches are decent in design and specs. Depending on your budged you can check out numerous microbrands like Phoibos, Spinnaker, Zelos etc. Or just browse YouTube channel "Just One More Watch" where you can find numerous reviews of affordable divers.


Maybe give the invicta a swerve then! I'll give the YouTube channel a browse and see if I'm any clearer. Appreciate your input.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

mougino said:


> Crystal is perfectly flat. See picture:


Thank you very much!

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI CAN-L11 mit Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

ED209 said:


> Those Cadisens look great, I just wish they made them with plain baton markers at 12 (and 6), personal preference.


Yes, I would be happier without them too. But it kinda 'disappears' in daily usage . I also console myself that the diamond/green dial combo is so uniquely 'Chinese' is in taste...like a favorite Chinese restaurant with Gold/Red decor and dragons


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Can someone please post an actual photograph of how the Corgeut Black Bay in Bronze finish looks? I think teamed up with a good quality leather strap or Nato it would be a delicious timepiece.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Can someone please post an actual photograph of how the Corgeut Black Bay in Bronze finish looks? I think teamed up with a good quality leather strap or Nato it would be a delicious timepiece.


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47568799


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> I care about the origin of goods, and some others here do too. The info I posted is for the benefit of those who do care and might not be aware.


You are missing the point - the watch you questioned is legit. You tried to make a federal case out of something that is legit til you learned of your error. So you called out a watch for no good reason and now you are trying to defend your error with a bunch of BS



watchcrank said:


> Yes, I discovered that in the course of also discovering that the ad uses whitewashed photographs of fake watches from evident serial fakers, which is a pretty clear indication that the watch in question is being made by criminals, whether or not it is sold directly by criminals or simply by people knowingly consorting with them (a crime itself in many jurisdictions, though I have no knowledge of Chinese law aside from counterfeits being nominally illegal) and knowingly buying from them.


Made by criminals - lol. Hyperbole much ??? Just admit you hate Chinese made homages. You were recently ranting about the evils of Parnis watches of all things.



watchcrank said:


> It's a big enough deal to make such a watch illegal in most countries (nearly all of whom are now signatories to treaties covering country-of-origin marks) and technically a violation of Watchuseek Rule 9, which would seem to make it a big deal on this site too. I doubt Customs in my country would bother seizing and destroying such a watch on entry, but it's within their legal purview to do so.


Yawn. It is no big deal. You can see it often. And Rule 9 addresses replica watches. Just using a word like Swiss does not make a watch a Replica


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Techme said:


> Look up IDguy on YouTube, he has indepth reviews on the Parnis Daytona.
> 
> I bought my wife a Parnis Daytona and I'm going to order another for my mother-in-law.
> 
> ...


Thank you! Will watch it (again ).

I do have a Parnis GMT which I really like, but the claps is not really my favourit.

I have been buying new clasps and different dimensions screws and finally an new bracelet for the GMT trying to get rid of the clasp. I believe I spent about the amount of $ that I originally payed for the watch. 

Still wondering if the thickness of the Pagani can be right, only 12mm?



Rabirnie said:


> I've been staring at this watch for close to 2 years but have never pulled the trigger. Please post your thoughts on the watch when you get it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I love my Seamaster 300 homage, although sterile (would prefer a branded one now). But with the pointy seconds hand, I dont like the lollipop hand. 
I do have the impression it is not very accurate. Never tested it though. But the watch is sooo beautiful.
Its my favorite watch of the all the chinese homages I bought.
The nato strap it came on was ok but a little short. Switched that for a proper one.


----------



## cthulhoo (Jul 30, 2018)

@fone, can you please measure lug to lug height of the daytona? i looked around but couldn't find it anywhere.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Has anyone used the store 'Shenzhen CXH Trading Store' to get the Seagull 1963 Chronograph:

Men Seagull 1963 Pilot Watch Chronograph Sapphire Skeleton Back Cover Retro Military Air Force Mechanical Watches Mens D304-in Mechanical Watches from Watches on Aliexpress.com | Alibaba Group

I see that they ship to India via Free Standard AliExpress Shipping which is great. I know MERKUR Store also deal with these 1963 Chronographs but I don't like dealing with MERKUR Store since their communication is poor and also they only ship through Fedex International Priority and that would incur very stiff Customs Duty here in India.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Has anyone used the store 'Shenzhen CXH Trading Store' to get the Seagull 1963 Chronograph


I haven't dealt with them but they have a 97% positive feedback over 21K+ purchases (!) They've been on Ali since June 2016 so surely they have great experience. My 1963 shipment from MERKUR Store, via FedEx was a nightmare. I say make sure of the shipping method via PM to the seller, and go for it!  My 1963 Panda has become my favorite chrono, it is truly a wonderful piece IMO!


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> I haven't dealt with them but they have a 97% positive feedback over 21K+ purchases (!) They've been on Ali since June 2016 so surely they have great experience. My 1963 shipment from MERKUR Store, via FedEx was a nightmare. I say make sure of the shipping method via PM to the seller, and go for it!  My 1963 Panda has become my favorite chrono, it is truly a wonderful piece IMO!


Thank-you Nicolas for the input! As always, appreciate it 

I'm in talks with the seller over PM so let's see how it goes. I could not get the 1963 Chronograph in the last sale thanks to Merkur Store's horrid communication.

One thing though, from the link I posted above this appears to be the 38mm with Sapphire glass and an exhibition (transparent) case-back. Hope they don't send the one with a solid case-back instead!


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Techme has the daytona, I don't. Yet.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

mougino said:


> That's veeerry tempting for 59€ >_< but I really don't need another watch!!


What coupons did you use? Its 67,x€ for me in germany.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fone said:


> What coupons did you use? Its 67,x€ for me in germany.


I used the Android app, the coupons are proposed just under the head pictures, just had to click on them to activate them.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

fone said:


> Techme has the daytona, I don't. Yet.


I'll try it with calipers tomorrow.


----------



## cthulhoo (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> I try it with calipers tomorrow.


thanks, much appreciated.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

the seller (Oumashi Watches Store) sent me pictures of my watch ;-)

it looks fine








too bad it's an undecorated ST16 movement


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

maverick13z said:


> You are missing the point - the watch you questioned is legit. You tried to make a federal case out of something that is legit til you learned of your error. So you called out a watch for no good reason and now you are trying to defend your error with a bunch of BS


Someone is certainly missing some points; everything in the quote above is a feat of mental gymnastics.

"Legit" = "Advertised using at least one photo of a counterfeit watch with the counterfeit branding photoshopped out." Oh, and also "falsely marked Swiss."

"Federal case" = "pointing out extremely fishy stuff in an ad"

"Until I learned of my error" = "a period of time so brief that the default forum view does not even show it as an edit except in the text where I myself specifically annotated it so."

"No good reason" = "the ad includes a photo of a fake watch - as anyone can verify for themselves by a reverse image search - which has been photoshopped to whitewash it."

"Trying to defend your error" = "admitting minutes after my initial post in an edit to that same post - and hours before you first posted in reply to a followup post - that this particular store does in fact deliver silly-branded watches instead of counterfeit-branded watches, despite using a photo of the latter in its advertising."

"bunch of BS" = "stating facts that anyone can verify using google image search."



maverick13z said:


> Made by criminals - lol. Hyperbole much ???


Hyperbole? Is making fake watches a crime, even (nominally) in China? Yes.

If the watches are not made by criminals, why does a reverse image search show that one of the photos used to advertise it is a photo of a counterfeit watch with the original (counterfeit) brand photoshopped out? Why does a google "similar images" search on the unshopped original then show identical background and composition in many other photos of counterfeit watches? And why do all of the URLs of those images resolve to sellers of counterfeits?

Are you suggesting this particular watch is made by people who don't have anything at all to do with the fake watch industry except to steal photos of fake watches instead of photographing their own? I suppose that is indeed marginally possible, though that margin seems mighty slim. :-d



maverick13z said:


> Just admit you hate Chinese made homages.


Certainly not. I like many Chinese watches and many homages (in the dictionary definition), and even a few out-and-out clones, at least one of those clones being Chinese (HKEd 1963, one of my favorite watches). I dislike _most_ clones, and I especially dislike those which are fellow travelers with the black market, but these are not secrets so nothing that needs to be "admitted." I also don't generally thread-crap those who do like them, which is why your next comment is off-base:



maverick13z said:


> You were recently ranting about the evils of Parnis watches of all things.


Someone *asked* for opinions of Parnis. I gave mine. This is a discussion forum. If you dislike seeing opinions that differ for your own, a discussion forum might not be the best place to spend your time.



maverick13z said:


> Yawn. It is no big deal. You can see it often. And Rule 9 addresses replica watches. Just using a word like Swiss does not make a watch a Replica


Rule 9 addresses *all* illegal activity (emphasis mine):



Watchuseek said:


> 9 . No discussions or pictures of replica watches, or links to replica watch sites unless previously approved by a moderator or the site owner. In general, any posts that involves the discussion, encouragement, or solicitation of *any kind of illegal activities*, whether watch-related or not, is prohibited.


Swiss branding on a non-Swiss watch is illegal in most of the world, including the country where this website was founded (not sure the location of the current owners).

Would I have bothered have calling out the ad on the word "Swiss" itself, had the bad brand photoshopping not set alarm bells off and inspired me to fire up google reverse image search? No. Why bother? I wouldn't wear a falsely labeled watch myself, but many here seem not to care at all, and the forum seems not to enforce either country-of-origin markings or most trademarks (with a few exceptions).

But because of that photoshop, I posted a warning to fellow forum members out of legitimate concern they might receive a fake watch, then followed it up with an edit to downgrade the strength of that warning from "fake" to "extremely sketchy." So see how much of my time and your time they wasted by photoshopping a fake what when they could simply have photographed the watch they are selling in the ad?

And speaking of time wasted, I think enough has been, so I'm through with this thread drift. Anyone interested in the original watch can do the image searches and decide for themselves what they think about them. The rest of our discussion, which seems to consist of my refuting words put into my mouth, I find tiresome. Good day to you. b-)


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Zeblaze Vibe 3S review ~20$


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> This watch is stunning. WR is the only downside for me
> How do you like the movement?


I am not much concerned about the WR so it is fine for me. 
Regarding the movement, I'd say so far its running pretty good. doing approx +4s/d. However, it is noisy. But I guess DG2813 is known for it.
Time will tell how well it lasts. I am wearing it as a daily driver and can surely recommend it!


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> Someone is certainly missing some points; everything in the quote above is a feat of mental gymnastics.
> 
> "Legit" = "Advertised using at least one photo of a counterfeit watch with the counterfeit branding photoshopped out." Oh, and also "falsely marked Swiss."
> 
> ...


if that is your long winded way of saying you are done with the argument - good :roll:. Actually good riddance :-d Until you unfairly call out another legit watch and try to twist it into something it is not


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> That's it, the VK63! Thank-you ever so much


I just have to add my comment to say that in my opinion the VK63 is about the best affordable Chronograph movement around at the moment.

The combination of a great Seiko Quartz Movement to give you great time keeping and then a precision drive motor to run what is really a mechanical Chrono mechanism, that gives you a smooth sweep for the Chrono Seconds and then the instant return like a Mechanical is a combination very hard to beat!

I would like to buy another, but I have a Seiko and a Pulsar that have that movement, but come the 11/11 sales spree it may become the itch that just has to be scratched!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I just have to add my comment to say that in my opinion the VK63 is about the best affordable Chronograph movement around at the moment.
> 
> The combination of a great Seiko Quartz Movement to give you great time keeping and then a precision drive motor to run what is really a mechanical Chrono mechanism, that gives you a smooth sweep for the Chrono Seconds and then the instant return like a Mechanical is a combination very hard to beat!


I second that opinion 200%  The Seiko mecaquartz movements are among my favorites, easiness of use of the quartz (just put a battery every few years) and beauty of motion of a mechanical, _and_ they're cheap!


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Something smells fishy about the last AliEx sale. 
Majority of watches (and not only watches) are available on ebay at approximately the same prices. Maybe 1-2$ more. And ebay does not have a 50% percent sale.
The only advantage are the coupons, but again, for 6$ at 100 is not really a big deal.
I think it's better to wait for a 15-20% discount on ebay, it's a larger save anyway. Plus, paypal friendly.
It's not the first time I saw the prices rising on Ali, just before a big event, then slam a big discount coefficient just to throw some dust in our eyes.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> Something smells fishy about the last AliEx sale.
> Majority of watches (and not only watches) are available on ebay at approximately the same prices. Maybe 1-2$ more. And ebay does not have a 50% percent sale.
> The only advantage are the coupons, but again, for 6$ at 100 is not really a big deal.
> I think it's better to wait for a 15-20% discount on ebay, it's a larger save anyway. Plus, paypal friendly.
> It's not the first time I saw the prices rising on Ali, just before a big event, then slam a big discount coefficient just to throw some dust in our eyes.


I just played around with the *Nakzen SS7002G w/Miyota 9015* in my cart, and it came to *$85.73 USD* with $8 of stacked coupons. That's the lowest price I've seen on that watch, or any 9015 powered timepiece. So ....

Also, the *Starking AM0184* is selling for around *$40*. The savings are out there for a few more hours.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I said "majority" not "all". There are few notable exceptions, indeed.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Aeryn said:


> Something smells fishy about the last AliEx sale.
> Majority of watches (and not only watches) are available on ebay at approximately the same prices. Maybe 1-2$ more. And ebay does not have a 50% percent sale.
> The only advantage are the coupons, but again, for 6$ at 100 is not really a big deal.
> I think it's better to wait for a 15-20% discount on ebay, it's a larger save anyway. Plus, paypal friendly.
> It's not the first time I saw the prices rising on Ali, just before a big event, then slam a big discount coefficient just to throw some dust in our eyes.


Same as Amazon sale. Just live with it.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

It's only worth it if you have multiple coupons and the shop has actually decreased the price a bit (not the advertised percentage but a bit more than usual). I usually get watches that trend around 90 Euros around the 70 Euro mark during sales so it is not bad at all!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Can someone please post an actual photograph of how the Corgeut Black Bay in Bronze finish looks? I think teamed up with a good quality leather strap or Nato it would be a delicious timepiece.























​


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
Have you had problems with Ali Express when changing the credit card ? My account is stuck because they're asking many papers, to justify who knows what


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Here is my black bay bronze homage as well.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Any suggestions for best store to buy Parnis rootbeer? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

manchette said:


> Hello
> Have you had problems with Ali Express when changing the credit card ? My account is stuck because they're asking many papers, to justify who knows what


Yes! Me too.

I had to change my credit card due to fraud issues on the old one but AliExpress asked for so much information that it put me off. I've already just had to sort out fraud issues with my bank, I'm not about to send photographs of my credit card, proof of address and identity document to China, thank you very much.

In the end I gave up and bought the Pagani Design watch that I was interested in from eBay instead. It was £10 cheaper than the AliExpress 'sale'.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone got a wooden watch?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone purchased one of these watches and can share in-hand/on-wrist photos? Thanks


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

whitemb said:


> Has anyone purchased one of these watches and can share in-hand/on-wrist photos? Thanks
> View attachment 14433751


There is some info back in the thread. From memory, the build quality was acceptable. A little bigger than the Squale it is homaging.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Techme said:


> There is some info back in the thread. From memory, the build quality was acceptable. A little bigger than the Squale it is homaging.


Thanks. I think I've read the relevant posts above and in the 1953 FF thread, but didn't see an actual picture. Will go back through to double check.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello  Very similar to what i have, only difference is that for me it was regular life of the credit card : end of life of the credit card so i had to change it, now a nightmare to be able to order again. First time i saw an 'appeal' error, i spent time on chat with ALiX then solved it, and after that still wasn't able to order, sadly i discovered it as supposedly for the same reason ...  These data they did not ask the 1st time, which puzzled me, and i'm wondering why they're now asking that much. I've never seen such a fuss elsewhere on a website. I ordered on Ebay too, hopefully the competition is there.


mrwomble said:


> Yes! Me too. I had to change my credit card due to fraud issues on the old one but AliExpress asked for so much information that it put me off. I've already just had to sort out fraud issues with my bank, I'm not about to send photographs of my credit card, proof of address and identity document to China, thank you very much. In the end I gave up and bought the Pagani Design watch that I was interested in from eBay instead. It was £10 cheaper than the AliExpress 'sale'.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I just have to add my comment to say that in my opinion the VK63 is about the best affordable Chronograph movement around at the moment.


The VK67 is better! I prefer chrono hours to the useless 24h dial.

It looks like some microbrands are starting to go with the sweeping Motors 6S series movements instead of the VKs - Geckota and Straton come to mind. I wonder if SII have raised prices or if people are just tired of the 24h subdial.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> My 1963 shipment from MERKUR Store, via FedEx was a nightmare.


Seconded, merkur store is the worst: my advice is to stay away.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Wasn't hugely impressed with the last sale.
I've been looking at the Parnis datejust but I hate the polished lugs and the contrast with the brushed end links and I can't get over it.
Also been looking at the Parnis daytona but couldn't decide on the color. The baby blue with ceramic bezel is nice, but some days I like the black one with stainless steel bezel better so I ended up getting neither.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

The correct thing to do, would have been to buy both and then sell the one you didn't like the most.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

This sale gone, I got two watches and a strap. The first was a bliger seamaster homage with the gray wavy dial, blue ring and stainless steel bracelet. This I got in a really good price. The second was a patek Nautilus homage with a blue dial. The price was almost the same as normal just a couple of Euros off.
Finally I got the blue silicon strap for the seamaster homage for around 10 Euros which is an ok price I guess.

For the past months I have been looking around for a wooden watch with a wooden bracelet. I know I will wear it rarely, but still I want to get one. There was none in an actual sale so I keep thinking about it. Anyhow 20 Euros is not a big deal after all.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello  Very similar to what i have, only difference is that for me it was regular life of the credit card : end of life of the credit card so i had to change it, now a nightmare to be able to order again. First time i saw an 'appeal' error, i spent time on chat with ALiX then solved it, and after that still wasn't able to order, sadly i discovered it as supposedly for the same reason ...  These data they did not ask the 1st time, which puzzled me, and i'm wondering why they're now asking that much. I've never seen such a fuss elsewhere on a website. I ordered on Ebay too, hopefully the competition is there.


I've never saved my credit card on AliExpress so every time I buy something I have to enter the credit card number etc. but I haven't got any problems even if the card has been changed.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Noticed two new colors of seagull 1963 in ebay from the same seller in AliExpress.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I also got the Bliger Seamaster homage. I went for the dark grey dial with the blue bezel insert on a bracelet. I've liked the GMT examples I've seen on this thread and the comments seem positive. I already have a CWard Trident with the same style dial though. The non-GMT version has a different wave on the dial (looks etched) like the 2018 Seamaster Pro. It seems to play nicely in the sun. I've noticed some of the Bliger SMPs have lumed bezels too. A few posts on IG tipped me over.

However, I couldn't find any grey dials on AliExpress or eBay that have the grey dial in a combo with the bracelet and a non-sterile dial. Not really a fan of sterile dials. I messaged one of the sellers who is doing a bracelet swap for me.

The price came to $73 (including 10% tax) using seller and AE discounts, plus cash back via ShopBack. Great deal considering the bracelet itself goes for around $20+

I also snagged a B & W Parnis Daytona for the mother-in-law, who likes my wife's one. It came to $66 after tax, discounts, cashback etc.

Overall, I found the sale fair. The seller prices weren't greatly reduced, but the discounts provided value for me.

Finally, I googled some codes from a bargain website and discovered another website that listed a suite of codes. This was handy as codes would expire as they became popular.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Apologies for not measuring the height of the Parnis Daytona as offered. I'm renovating my house so I couldn't locate my calipers.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Noticed two new colors of seagull 1963 in ebay from the same seller in AliExpress.


Woah, never seen that green 1963 before  although it's not my cup of tea, I'm perfectly happy with my Panda!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Didn't end up buying any watches from AliExpress this time around. As a bought the Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro phone instead. As well as a couple of other none watch bits. But I did receive this bracelet that I order not that long ago.

£17.50 40%OFF | 22mm 20mm Silver/Black Stainless Steel Solid Link Watch Band Strap Folding Clasp with Safety Men Replacement Correa De Reloj
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LXeGjdtW









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Didn't end up buying any watches from AliExpress this time around. As a bought the Xiaomi Mi 9T Pro phone instead. As well as a couple of other none watch bits. But I did receive this bracelet that I order not that long ago.


Congrats it looks awesome on the Tuna! I got the same bracelet a while back, currently have it on the Tugela:









Same for me this sale, no watch purchase, and no purchase period. Is it what being reasonable feel like??


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone seen a rubber/silicon strap that imitates the look of a leather strap like the one below in black?
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/du3L6ASy

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

crAss said:


> Has anyone seen a rubber/silicon strap that imitates the look of a leather strap like the one below in black?
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/du3L6ASy
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure what do you mean by imitating leather in this case. Smooth black leather doesn't have any distinct texture which to imitate like in alligator pattern rubber straps. If you just mean smooth black rubber with stitching you can find quite many of them in AliExpress. For example this one looks a bit like the leather strap: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8.0&pvid=1e036ed7-ea3f-4400-a8a5-ad8992be3025


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Didn't pick up anything relating to watches as well. Got a few stuff for my computers at home and that's it. Thought a lot about the Seagull 1963 Chronograph but somehow I feel warm and yet cold about that watch... just couldn't decide on pulling the trigger on it.

I have recently bought the Parnis Datejust and an Orient Bambino so it's best I enjoy them for the time being. This hobby can burn through your savings, at a brisk pace!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
Is there a season more susceptible to have new products ? Ruimas for example is not having a lot, this is why they introduced other brands, .. like the beloved De Feel


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

A couple watches that I have from Parnis. The Datejust I got in the AliX Anniversary Sale this year and the one below it I got last year...









Parnis Datejust (Model No: 389A) - Champagne Dial









Parnis 01172 - Cream Dial

Cheers Folks and hope everyone who ordered watches in this recent sale received their watches soon


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Techme said:


> ...Parnis Daytona...
> 
> Apart from having a Seiko VK movement, the watch is ridiculously quality for the price. It feels very well built and the finishing, while not outstanding, definitely punches above it's price.
> 
> The bracelet is solid and decent, but the clasp is overwhelming for the watch and would be more at home on a diver.


I am absolutely in love with this watch.


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> Seconded, merkur store is the worst: my advice is to stay away.


I think it really depends on luck.
I had very good experience with MERKUR store, fair communication (unless you expect response within hours) and shipping by "no-duty" carrier.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Ordered this Pagani in the sale, with ~€45 it was the lowest price I've seen recently.










And found this homage of the Roger Dubuis Excalibur.










A cheapo but the first homage I've seen of this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Vostok Amphibia diver review ~65$


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Has anyone actually bought any of the Tourbillons from Guanqin/Kopeck?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Has anyone actually bought any of the Tourbillons from Guanqin/Kopeck?
View attachment 14444981


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

Did MERKUR store on Aliexpress close down?
I cannot find them anymore. Or did they just change their name?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

They are still there lad.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> hi,
> Received this Bliger from summer sale.
> The build quality looks phenomenal, the dial is simply superb!
> Sapphire glass (tested with DS II), Screw-in crown feels good, steady bezel, very well aligned. the lume looks very good but fades out very quick (wasn't expecting much at this price point). GMT hands functional.
> ...


I've just pulled the trigger on this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33064219201.html
for $80. 








Bushu16, it's your fault! :-d


----------



## chinawatch (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello!
I bought such a watch bliger, but the 24h arrow works strange for me. who can record a video how does it work?
sorry for my english ,translated google.


----------



## chinawatch (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello!
I bought such a watch bliger, but the 24h arrow works strange for me. who can record a video how does it work?
sorry for my english ,translated google.
Movement in my watch.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

goctavius said:


> Did MERKUR store on Aliexpress close down?
> I cannot find them anymore. Or did they just change their name?


Yes, I just checked and can't find them on AliX anymore as well! I checked through my AliX inbox where I had messaged them before but now the sender of the messages (Merkur Store) is greyed out. Also, a search for them or a 1963 Seagull Chronograph which usually showed up results for their store yield zero results now as regards to them.

Did they close shutters on AliX?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Any leads on a green/olive 20mm canvas strap with decent hardware? I see quite a few on Aliex, but I'm looking for that high quality hidden gem. 

Something like you'd find on an Oris Altimeter or ProPilot.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

What are the thoughts on quality of the straps available. 

I'm looking for a couple of alternatives for my Citizen Ca0710-82l, a silicon divers style and a leather one.

Any recommendations for particular sellers? 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

rockhopper353 said:


> What are the thoughts on quality of the straps available.
> 
> I'm looking for a couple of alternatives for my Citizen Ca0710-82l, a silicon divers style and a leather one.
> 
> ...


Check out Hengrc on Ali, I've bought quite a few leather straps from them and I've been really pleased with the quality.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

chinawatch said:


> Hello!
> I bought such a watch bliger, but the 24h arrow works strange for me. who can record a video how does it work?
> sorry for my english ,translated google.
> Movement in my watch.


I assume that the Bliger uses the same GMT movement as Parnis. If this is the case here's a video review I found which explains how the movement should work: 



 I hope this helps you.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Check out Hengrc on Ali, I've bought quite a few leather straps from them and I've been really pleased with the quality.


Cheers, I'll take a gander

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

chinawatch said:


> Hello!
> I bought such a watch bliger, but the 24h arrow works strange for me. who can record a video how does it work?
> sorry for my english ,translated google.


Someone already did!!!

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+set+a+gmt+watch

Or if its not a "true" GMT movement, look for "(how to set a) Parnis GMT".

Is it Mingzhu 3804?


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

The closest I could get:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32946714642.html


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

mougino said:


> the plastic is too stiff, it's really uncomfortable, it tends to strangle the wrist at the top, even if you give it more go at the bottom.


The answer here is to boil the strap


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tomasso said:


> The answer here is to boil the strap


Thanks but this method does not work for polyurethane plastic, which the strap is made of.


----------



## chinawatch (Sep 4, 2019)

Hello!
maybe someone interested in these models.
this is homage on chopard "year of the rooster".
starking ~ $ 40
carnival ~ $ 110
voice acting in Russian, but detailed footage.
I buy watches at full cost and do amateur reviews.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Metal case and bezel from MFG, it's very well made. Stonewash finish was done after it arrived.


----------



## Jasexw (Jan 12, 2019)

Back on to funny or unfortunate brand names; I'm in HK at the moment, wandered past a stall with a new (I think) watch brand called "Scat". 

Didn't have the heart to tell them to check the urban dictionary definition. 


Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just pulled the trigger on this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33064219201.html
> for $80.
> View attachment 14445195
> 
> ...


you are gonna love it!


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

jcombs1 said:


> Stonewash finish was done after it arrived.


Bold move - how did you achieve the effect - did you just throw it into the concrete mixer?


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

Tomasso said:


> Bold move - how did you achieve the effect - did you just throw it into the concrete mixer?


I set up a small plastic bucket to fit on the end of a drill but it didn't work very well, either too slow or too fast. So after filling the bucket, think small painter size bucket -2 quarts maybe- with some left over aquarium gravel that is pea sized or smaller, I just started shaking it. The bucket was probably 1/4 filled with the gravel. I think any stone or rock would work, unused aquarium gravel is what I had on hand.

I would shake for 10 minutes and then check the progress, probably 4-5 different times so probably 45-50 minutes total shaking. It doesn't look as rough as the pictures indicate. I really just wanted to remove the gloss finish and rough it up a little and IRL it looks lightly worn and not thrashed like the pictures turned out.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Corgeut "Spectre" homage received today.

-Sapphire crystal (DSII tested) sightly domed. 
-Sandwich dial with recessed hour, indices NOT lumed.
-Green lume on the hands almost non-existent. 
-Bezel action not very good with some play, ceramic insert. 
-Good, solid case with the top of the lugs polished and sides brushed.
-Screw-down crown.
-Seagull ST16 undecorated movement, display case back.
-Decent suede strap.

On Aliexpress it is rated WR100 but on the back there's just the mention "water resistance".
Maybe I'll test it next summer ;-)
Good watch for 80$! :-!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Tomasso said:


> The closest I could get:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32946714642.html
> View attachment 14447235


quartE made ....


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Megir 2056 chronograph review


----------



## skriefal (Apr 3, 2006)

frogles said:


> quartE made ....


Yeah. They're missing that last 'r'.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

The cheapest mechanical watch on Ali is now less is now than $13: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33021692926.html
Wondering when the psychological threshold of $10 will be broken.


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Has anyone ever come across a watch that pays homage to the Marathon divers gsar, jsar, etc.? I've picked up some great homage watches from ali, gbest and the gate over the years, but I have not been able to find a marathon homage.


----------



## Sporkboy (Oct 27, 2017)

This is slightly off topic, but the search engine is failing me. Could you guys point me to the forum member that is always re-luming watches they get on AliExpress? I found a new lume that I would like to send him to try. Thank you for your help.

So this isn't a complete loss, another shout out to the canvas straps with grommets. Generally this batch was OK with the exception of the buckle younger, which was exceedingly thin.

















Update. The thin part is only on the 18mm straps. The 20mm ones are thicker and what I was expecting on the 18mm models as the holes and everything are exactly the same.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

I've been looking at submariner homages at regular intervals for years now and I've finally pulled the trigger on one.

The biggest reason I always ended up not ordering one before was always the sheer amount of choice. I could never get a good sense of the quality of the different brands. And the photoshopped pictures in the ads don't help.

So a little while ago it suddenly hit me: I wanted a two tone sub. That narrows it down, as only a handful of brands seem to offer those. Unfortunately, higher quality ones like Parnis and Loreo don't, so that left me with the cheaper ones.

Close examination of actual buyers' photos led me to the conclusion that almost every cheap sub clone out there is based on the older 5 digit case with the thinner lugs and crown guards, even though the "official" pictures often show a much beefier version a la 6 digit super case. I prefer the latter. In addition, many watches, like the ever popular Tevise, have polished lugs, which I absolutely detest next to the brushed end links of the bracelet.

This elimination process just kind of left me with Reginald. The only drawback was that it's a quartz, but hey I'd come so far after all these years and I wasn't going to let that be the reason to not order it 😅

So the watch came in today and it's a bit of a mixed bag. The case is very nice with nicely brushed and polished surfaces, not exactly super case, but it does have that chiseled look with sharp, almost geometric lines, where most other homages are much more rounded and lacking in definition. The size is great (if my information is correct the aforementioned Tevise and Loreo are a mm or two bigger) and the weight is really decent, despite of the quartz movement. The dial is nice too, just a flat black (no weird sunburst like on some others), with crisp printing and an applied logo.

But the bracelet and clasp let it down tremendously. It feels and sounds extremely cheap. The end links are folded but solid looking with none of that gappage that often gives away actual fake subs, and the sides of the links are solid. But the loud rattle, combined with the clasp that has sharp edges and a fold over that's too loose are a real bummer.

The magnifying lens and bezel are relatively decently aligned on my watch. Bezel action is not the best but adequate and expected at the price. 

All in all this is not a terrible watch at the price, but far from great. I'd happily pay up to twice the money if it came on a better quality bracelet, and more if it came with a semi decent Chinese auto movement as well. If only Parnis made a two tone sub, I'd be all over that.

Pictures might follow if I can be arsed, if you have any questions in the mean time don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> I'd happily pay up to twice the money if it came on a better quality bracelet, and more if it came with a semi decent Chinese auto movement as well. If only Parnis made a two tone sub, I'd be all over that.


Corguet does have an offering that fits your desc. Go hit them up.
Along with MG.Orkina w. a NH-35 movement
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32836830784.html

You could also have bought Loreo or Carnival or Parnis as they had been tried-and-tested to be better quality than ye ole' Quartz Reggy & Vinoce but that is wholly your decision.

Personally I would have gone for this instead
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000065648976.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_163570513.pic_1


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Another day, another Cadisen. Love the way the 9015 fills up the case. And this one really pops. One of the few watches where non enthusiast colleagues commented 'nice'..

The butterfly clasp wasn't very comfy for my small wrists. The diamond disappears. Just wish it came with AR coating. Find it a tad too reflective. And, the Miyota 9015 isn't as buttery smooth to hand wind as Seiko movements..


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

goctavius said:


> The cheapest mechanical watch on Ali is now less is now than $13: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33021692926.html
> Wondering when the psychological threshold of $10 will be broken.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32822450254.html


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Aliexpress strap day...quite pleased, I must say..


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> Along with MG.Orkina w. a NH-35 movement
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32836830784.html
> 
> You could also have bought Loreo or Carnival or Parnis as they had been tried-and-tested to be better quality than ye ole' Quartz Reggy & Vinoce but that is wholly your decision.


Thanks, the MG.Orkina seems to fit the bill and an NH35 is definitely something I'd pay extra for. I can't deduce from any of the ads that it actually has one though, can you find an ad that specifies the movement as being an NH35?

I really want a two tone (steel/gold) case, which Loreo, Carnival and Parnis don't seem to offer. Also it has to be a submariner homage, not a GMT or something with a yachtmaster bezel. And then I'd like it to be 40mm where some models like the Pagani sub (which would otherwise be exactly what I'm looking for) are more like 43mm. So you see it's not easy ��


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> Thanks, the MG.Orkina seems to fit the bill and an NH35 is definitely something I'd pay extra for. I can't deduce from any of the ads that it actually has one though, can you find an ad that specifies the movement as being an NH35?


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

The reason I'm asking for an ad that specifies the movement as being an NH35 is that you can hold them accountable if you get sent a watch with a different movement. These chinese brands and sellers can't be trusted, I know this from experience.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> The reason I'm asking for an ad that specifies the movement as being an NH35 is that you can hold them accountable if you get sent a watch with a different movement. These chinese brands and sellers can't be trusted, I know this from experience.


AliExpress sellers don't necessarily specify the movement in the specs (and specs are often unreliable in any case) but if the movement is featured in the pictures like shown in the post above you have a reasonably strong case if the watch has another movement. I think people got refunded in similar case with Guanqin GJ16034 which originally had Seiko NH36 but the movement was quietly changed to Miyota 8000 series without updating the pictures. Another way is to look at the customer photos and in the case of MG.Orkina I found at least one case where the customer photos show Seiko movement: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...4.0&pvid=b63c87d9-e5a7-4365-8fce-ab638329e829


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

The Seiko NH-35 series of movements have two "oddly" shaped cutouts in the self-winding rotor which are much easier to see than the "NH-35x" printed on the rotor. QUESTION - if you see the cutouts in a photo of the watch does that indicate that it is a Seiko movement?







Image stolen from above :-d


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

^^
That's probably the easiest way. For example Miyota 8000 series (the usual substitute for Seiko) has very plain rotor compared to NH35. And you can also compare the places of screws, gears, balance wheel etc.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

See:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33051770852.html


----------



## Pingus (Sep 16, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> You could also have bought Loreo or Carnival or Parnis as they had been tried-and-tested to be better quality than ye ole' Quartz Reggy & Vinoce but that is wholly your decision.
> 
> Personally I would have gone for this instead
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000065648976.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_163570513.pic_1


I would like to introduce the Pagani Design submariner. Sapphire Crystal, ceramic bezel, Seiko nh35a, solid links and end links, milled clasp, screw down crown. Got it for $65 USD on sale. Only downsides I can see are that the bezel action is sloppy (though it clicks nicely), and there is not much lume. Only on the hands and the bezel pip, and is doesn't last for long (though it is a very pleasant shade of blue). In my opinion the best value sub homage there is.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/B967YA52


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Pingus said:


> I would like to introduce the Pagani Design submariner. Sapphire Crystal, ceramic bezel, Seiko nh35a, solid links and end links, milled clasp, screw down crown. Got it for $65 USD on sale. Only downsides I can see are that the bezel action is sloppy (though it clicks nicely), and there is not much lume. Only on the hands and the bezel pip, and is doesn't last for long (though it is a very pleasant shade of blue). In my opinion the best value sub homage there is.


Looks nice. Its a bit big for me at 43mm, and I wish that these dive watches could handle more than "hand washing and rainning". But the other specs seem ok.
Oh well.


----------



## Pingus (Sep 16, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> Looks nice. Its a bit big for me at 43mm, and I wish that these dive watches could handle more than "hand washing and rainning". But the other specs seem ok.
> Oh well.


It's resistant to 100m and I've taken it in the pool (10 feet deep) with no issues. That said, I wouldn't go diving with it, but it's great for a beater watch.


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

Any advise for comfy LONG rubber/silicone watch strap from Aliexpress?
I have 8 inch wrist and like to wear my watch loose. I ordered few straps from Ali, but most of them are barely usable. Something like Casio has (lengthwise), their straps are always long enough.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow that must be one very big watch!! ;-)
Handsome tho. :-!



tintin82 said:


> Parnis Datejust (Model No: 389A) - Champagne Dial


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Pingus said:


> It's resistant to 100m and I've taken it in the pool (10 feet deep) with no issues. That said, I wouldn't go diving with it, but it's great for a beater watch.


Oh, that's great! The quote I put up was actually from the description, but if you can swim with it it ticks off every box for me except size.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1511 and 1512


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

goctavius said:


> Any advise for comfy LONG rubber/silicone watch strap from Aliexpress?
> I have 8 inch wrist and like to wear my watch loose. I ordered few straps from Ali, but most of them are barely usable. Something like Casio has (lengthwise), their straps are always long enough.


￡1.79 22%OFF | AOOW Generic Watchband Silicone Rubber Watch Strap Bands Waterproof 20mm 22mm Watches Belt Top Quality
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kxZDotnK


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

Thanks for an advice.
I ordered before a nylon one from them and it was one of those short ones. So I try the one you suggested.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow that must be one very big watch!! ;-)


That was my first thought too. Like, "Damn, is that 80mm?!" Then I caught on. :-d Very cool composition. |>


----------



## btcity380 (Sep 17, 2019)

Been eyeing a San Martin 62mas on Aliexpress. Right now it's around $180USD is that price fair? or do you think they will go on sale even more on 11/11?


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

btcity380 said:


> Been eyeing a San Martin 62mas on Aliexpress. Right now it's around $180USD is that price fair? or do you think they will go on sale even more on 11/11?


Price is quite fair, but on 11.11 you will be able to add some extra coupons. My bf bought 62mas last year on 11.11 for 155$.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

btcity380 said:


> Been eyeing a San Martin 62mas on Aliexpress. Right now it's around $180USD is that price fair? or do you think they will go on sale even more on 11/11?


I've bought mine 161€ (US$ 177) last March during the big AliExpress anniversary sale, price included a 10€ coupon. So I'd say $180 is an excellent price.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Oh, that's great! The quote I put up was actually from the description, but if you can swim with it it ticks off every box for me except size.


I have a few Pagani watches and I like them alot. I especially like the bigger size. The traditional sub is a tad to small for me, so the larger Pagani is exactly how I like my subs to fit and look.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

ordered on the last Ali sale, arrived today.
First impression is quite good, very solid and heavy. Only lowlight is the strap that has no micro-adjustment in the clasp. It adjusts only by removing links, so quite rough. Bezel is firm and exact.






​


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Bertl said:


> ordered on the last Ali sale, arrived today.
> First impression is quite good, very solid and heavy. Only lowlight is the strap that has no micro-adjustment in the clasp. It adjusts only by removing links, so quite rough. Bezel is firm and exact.


clasp is pretty easy to swap out, I've bought one of these for my Loreo:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32962645556.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.50364c4dQxSyPt


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bertl said:


> ordered on the last Ali sale, arrived today.
> First impression is quite good, very solid and heavy. Only lowlight is the strap that has no micro-adjustment in the clasp. It adjusts only by removing links, so quite rough. Bezel is firm and exact.
> 
> View attachment 14480483​


Very nice specimen indeed. I get that the bezel is aluminium, right? There's nothing about it in the ali description

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

kostasd87 said:


> Very nice specimen indeed. I get that the bezel is aluminium, right? There's nothing about it in the ali description
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


difficult to say. It is engraved, so I'd say either ceramic or any kind of plastic. But it feels quite durable.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, the Pagani 1632 above looks really nice ! Do you remember how much it was in sale ? Is the movement behaving ok ? Thanks  This one looks good too : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32917501517.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.8.19f7404fcJbPV0


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Have you had an appeal with Ali Express already ? My credit card had to be changed (out of date) i entered a new one, then they refused it with no clear reason and created what they call an Appeal error ... I went through the appeal process and they refused what i sent, no clear pictures (??), so what ? They're not even accepting .pdf files .. Sent many papers many times. Then they refused the appeal without explaining anything.
Maybe you have the explanation ?
Thanks


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Heimdallr/Sharkey is cheaper for the price and specs.
And the quality is around the same as San Martin.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Aliex now reroutes me automatically to their French site. Dot Fr.
IMPOSSIBLE to access the English site.

That's just great. (NOT!!)
WHY????? When I bought several from them??


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Aliex now reroutes me automatically to their French site. Dot Fr.
> IMPOSSIBLE to access the English site.
> 
> That's just great. (NOT!!)
> WHY????? When I bought several from them??


This is a common problem. As solution I'm using some Tampermonkey add-on that always changes the language to English. I can't post it here now, as I don't have my laptop now with me. You can Google it


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Aliex now reroutes me automatically to their French site. Dot Fr.
> IMPOSSIBLE to access the English site.
> 
> That's just great. (NOT!!)
> WHY????? When I bought several from them??


That happened to me when I followed a link to the German site. I use Microsoft Edge as my web browser and after I deleted the Aliex cookies I was able to access the English site again.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Anyone know of a decent wire lug Radiomir homage? Preferably sterile dial without small seconds but I'm not too picky.


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Heimdallr/Sharkey is cheaper for the price and specs.
> And the quality is around the same as San Martin.


Except that ugly fishbone. Worse is only Phoibos with their octopus. Why companies cannot stick to abstract symbols?


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello, the Pagani 1632 above looks really nice ! Do you remember how much it was in sale ? Is the movement behaving ok ? Thanks  This one looks good too : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32917501517.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.8.19f7404fcJbPV0


I paid €44.09 (~US$48.70) during the sale. That was the lowest price I had seen so far and the watch was on my wish list for some time.
Movement runs smooth so far, it sweeps constantly and keeps time very well. Didn't do a test so far but during two days I did not notice a significant inaccuracy. I'll do a toolwatch test over the weekend.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

goctavius said:


> Except *that ugly fishbone.* Worse is only Phoibos with their octopus. Why companies cannot stick to abstract symbols?


Can't stand it, this leftover mackerel thing as logo.
Been moaning about this. I guess enough people do too, hence the lower price.
I just won't buy one, unless I know I will change out the dial.

I guess the jerk who owned (most of) the company thought it was cool.
I see many from that par of the world ruined with stupid poo like this.

The most recent example is "SEIKOHOLIC".
Printed proudly across the dial.
G zuss.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

I kind of like the fishbone logo...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Parnis
San Martin


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

colt said:


> I kind of like the fishbone logo...


+1

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Can't stand it, this leftover mackerel thing as logo.
> Been moaning about this. I guess enough people do too, hence the lower price.
> I just won't buy one, unless I know I will change out the dial.
> 
> ...


Heimdallr is far from the worst.
See:


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Aliex now reroutes me automatically to their French site. Dot Fr.
> IMPOSSIBLE to access the English site.
> 
> That's just great. (NOT!!)
> WHY????? When I bought several from them??


Same to me, but route to Spanish site
AliX is really stupid about language detection

The solution is to delete all cookies for AliX and login again to the AliX site. Until next time


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Negatory on the fishbone logo for me. San Martin is alright.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

rkovac said:


> Same to me, but route to Spanish site
> AliX is really stupid about language detection
> 
> The solution is to delete all cookies for AliX and login again to the AliX site. Until next time


I have sometimes noticed this problem after opening some AliExpress links but if the language is "wrong" I simply change it back to English on the top bar menu "Ship to / Language / Currency" which is easily recognizeable by a country flag. But I have never had to delete the cookies.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

AliExpress can be confusing...
Been looking for a way to remove a credit card (sounds simple, right?). Had to look it up online, it involved creating an "AliPay" account. Didn't need it to put the card in though...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

The appeal process won't accept PDF files, you have to submit jpeg, whatever picture file.
I went through it, perhaps because I ordered when I had a vpn running.
2 or 3 days after i filed, my account worked again.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

I've been eyeing the Pagani Design 43mm sub homage - PD1639. I see specifications varying across sellers, some say Seiko and Sapphire, others say Miyota and Hardlex. Any suggestions...? I'm keen on a Sapphire crystal only model, shall I give it a miss?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

d_himan said:


> I've been eyeing the Pagani Design 43mm sub homage - PD1639. I see specifications varying across sellers, some say Seiko and Sapphire, others say Miyota and Hardlex. Any suggestions...? I'm keen on a Sapphire crystal only model, shall I give it a miss?


I would suggest that you find a seller who specifies that the watch has Seiko movement and sapphire crystal and send the seller a message and ask to confirm this. If it's confirmed and the watch doesn't have Seiko and sapphire when you get it I think you'll have a strong case for dispute. I browsed AliExpress and indeed the specs vary a lot and also the customer photos seem to be inconsistent. For example some have got Seiko and some Miyota from the same seller. So basically it's a gamble but if you have asked directly from the seller and got a reply you have better changes to get a refund.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Sasropakis said:


> I would suggest that you find a seller who specifies that the watch has Seiko movement and sapphire crystal and send the seller a message and ask to confirm this. If it's confirmed and the watch doesn't have Seiko and sapphire when you get it I think you'll have a strong case for dispute. I browsed AliExpress and indeed the specs vary a lot and also the customer photos seem to be inconsistent. For example some have got Seiko and some Miyota from the same seller. So basically it's a gamble but if you have asked directly from the seller and got a reply you have better changes to get a refund.


Thanks a ton, let me try this out.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I don't mind the sharkey logo (I haven't bought one yet). I like Merkur's logo, it's completely inoffensive.

I don't like the San Martin font and so I buy sterile from them. I won't touch a Phoibos with a bargepole, utterly ridiculous giant Cthulhu dials.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

colt said:


> I kind of like the fishbone logo...


So do I it's the reason I purchased one.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

watchguy74 said:


> So do I it's the reason I purchased one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yup waiting for my 62 Mas Shark - Color Option : Black- Strap : Rubber Strap
Reference: 62MAS


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

watchguy74 said:


> So do I it's the reason I purchased one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Yup waiting for my 62 Mas Shark - Color Option : Black- Strap : Rubber Strap
Reference: 62MAS


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

The 'Excalibur - knights of the round table' homage arrived.
It mimics the overall appearence of the original quite nice but is different in some details of course, e.g. the Roger Dubuis has individually designd knights where they're all identic on this. But the price difference is $275000 vs $30...









































​


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
Where is this from please ? Thanks


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

Aliexpress, search for Onola quartz watch

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## maverick13z (Sep 11, 2016)

goctavius said:


> Except that ugly fishbone. Worse is only Phoibos with their octopus. Why companies cannot stick to abstract symbols?


To each his own - I like the Sharkey logo. It is different and attractive and fits the brand name compared to some generic abstract symbol


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello
> Where is this from please ? Thanks


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000115840472.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.43393b9d5t0z5F&algo_pvid=79409bd4-c4e9-4665-84c2-71872c7aae7f&algo_expid=79409bd4-c4e9-4665-84c2-71872c7aae7f-4&btsid=c9fc22c9-0850-42c2-a54e-a35e177c96cb&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_53


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

maverick13z said:


> To each his own - I like the Sharkey logo. It is different and attractive and fits the brand name compared to some generic abstract symbol


Yeah I agree with your reasoning. I'm not necessarily crazy about the Sharkey logo in particular, or the Phoibos one for that matter (the logo itself isn't bad but it's too large and prominent on the dial), but it does add some character when compared to just having the plain name in featureless letters on the dial. It doesn't necessarily have to be a figurative symbol for me though, it can also be the brand name in their specific font like in the case of Seiko for example. Like with cars, I generally prefer when manufacturers give their models actual names rather than some generic, anonymous letters and numbers, exceptions of course ones that have become legendary and evoke some kind of emoitonal response, like F-40, GT-R or M3.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

obanks018 said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Carnival C8019? It's hard to find Classique homages like this


Bump! This looks extremely fetching, the Carnival C8019. But for the moon tip Breguet hands, it looks remarkably similar from a few feet away.. The mineral glass spec is disappointing


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

maverick13z said:


> To each his own - I like the Sharkey logo. It is different and attractive and fits the brand name compared to some generic abstract symbol


Count me in too. I bought it over a Merkur/San Martin because of the stylized Shark logo!


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> Yup waiting for my 62 Mas Shark - Color Option : Black- Strap : Rubber Strap
> Reference: 62MAS


Your going to like it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

maverick13z said:


> To each his own - I like the Sharkey logo. It is different and attractive and fits the brand name compared to some generic abstract symbol


 Yes the logo is cool.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Loving my Sharkey.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

watchguy74 said:


> Loving my Sharkey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lovely. Ive been eyeing this too, but with a Lumed bezel... San Martin looks like the only option.


----------



## toomanymatts (Nov 12, 2012)

Hey there guys

Seeing a lot of bracelets on Ali. 

Any idea for one to fit a Seiko 7002? Maybe the same end links as skx, I'm not sure. 

Kind of a cheap mod rebuild in progress so don't want to fork out for Strapcode et al. Anything worthwhile there with solid end links etc? 

Sent from my MI 8 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Have you seen any nice automatic field watch in Ali? Preferably in the 50-70 Euro range and with a dial not larger than 41 mm.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Wish I had a bit of spare cash because this looks lovely to me.

￡121.16 | PROXIMA SBBN031 Blue Dial Rotating Ceramic Bezel Sapphire 300M WR NH35 Automatic Movement Diving Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/teMDsFbK


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

crAss said:


> Have you seen any nice automatic field watch in Ali? Preferably in the 50-70 Euro range and with a dial not larger than 41 mm.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


This Ruimas is something like field/pilots watch. It used to have Seiko movement (as seen in the pictures) but now they use Miyota 8215 instead (stated in the specs and customer photos).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_8,searchweb201603_52


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Has anyone tried Steeldive watches? 
Are they any good?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000138393327.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5019205


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

My Ruimas just came. It's a ladies 34mm St. Steel watch with Miyota 8215, homaging "Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Contemporaine Small White Gold". It seems enjoyable. I wanted a watch powered by Miyota with black dial, and I liked the look of this Ruimas. I wondered if 34mm won't be too much for my 13cm round wrist, but the tiny lugs make it wear small. Diamond shaped crown looks cool, but don't recommend using it  it has golden movement covered by blue coated glass (which I don't like as it covers what had been especially shown). I also noticed a little misalignment of diamond minute markers (4 and 22 minute). The applied Ruimas logo has come nice curvature. I like the way of deep embossing on the back.

I only have reference to my Starking (32mm) that I ordered last year on 11.11. I think Ruimas has better shaped case, it has curved back so it can hide a bit in the arm optically, so effectively it looks a bit thinner than in reality. Ruimas is lighter, it has thinner bracelet and smaller lugs, but they both have same sized bracelet. The only difference is that in Starking the bracelet ends normally with endlink between the lugs, and in Ruimas there is no endlink, lugs are attached to the middle link instead with a pin. The clasp is identical.

I bought the Ruimas on AliExpress birthday sale for 54 USD.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Usually the blue stuff is some kind of soft paint/plastic to protect the crown and can be scratched of easily with the fingernails.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

fone said:


> Usually the blue stuff is some kind of soft paint/plastic to protect the crown and can be scratched of easily with the fingernails.


But it was intended to be blue here. It is a blue gemstone (or something resembling as I'm no expert of gemstones). In Starking the logo is filled with paint (and it scratched off a bit). I know about the blue plastic thing


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Here. A macro photo of the Ruimas crown


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Olciakk said:


> My Ruimas just came. It's a ladies 34mm St. Steel watch with Miyota 8215, homaging "Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Contemporaine Small White Gold". It seems enjoyable. I wanted a watch powered by Miyota with black dial, and I liked the look of this Ruimas. I wondered if 34mm won't be too much for my 13cm round wrist, but the tiny lugs make it wear small. Diamond shaped crown looks cool, but don't recommend using it  it has golden movement covered by blue coated glass (which I don't like as it covers what had been especially shown). I also noticed a little misalignment of diamond minute markers (4 and 22 minute). The applied Ruimas logo has come nice curvature. I like the way of deep embossing on the back.
> 
> I only have reference to my Starking (32mm) that I ordered last year on 11.11. I think Ruimas has better shaped case, it has curved back so it can hide a bit in the arm optically, so effectively it looks a bit thinner than in reality. Ruimas is lighter, it has thinner bracelet and smaller lugs, but they both have same sized bracelet. The only difference is that in Starking the bracelet ends normally with endlink between the lugs, and in Ruimas there is no endlink, lugs are attached to the middle link instead with a pin. The clasp is identical.
> 
> I bought the Ruimas on AliExpress birthday sale for 54 USD.


Can you please give me a link for the watch?


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> Can you please give me a link for the watch?


Sure:

US $78.49 50%OFF | Fashion Luxury Women's Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Ladies Wristwatches Automatic Watches Female RUIMAS Clock Montre Femme
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bJ1qqwEk

I used 6/65$ Select Coupon and 10/69$ AliExpress coupon, plus -3$ seller coupon, so it turned out from 72 to 54$  I assume there will be similar promo on 11.11


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Olciakk said:


> Sure:
> 
> US $78.49 50%OFF | Fashion Luxury Women's Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Ladies Wristwatches Automatic Watches Female RUIMAS Clock Montre Femme
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bJ1qqwEk
> ...


wow i never saw we can get much discount like that, I never used select coupon perhaps because i don't know how to use it, only store coupon that i ever used...
perhaps i'm super noob in this subject


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Olciakk said:


> But it was intended to be blue here. It is a blue gemstone (or something resembling as I'm no expert of gemstones). In Starking the logo is filled with paint (and it scratched off a bit). I know about the blue plastic thing


Ok, I get it. Don't scratch it off!!   
I think I missread your post.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Found a cool vintage looking Merkur diver: 








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kGoAAb2s

[edit] oh oh, they only offer FedEx shipping and otherwise have the same catalog as MERKUR Store... And they're new (Sept. 9th) I have my doubts the guys from MERKUR Store may have created a new front, beware...










Nicolas


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

mougino said:


> Found a cool vintage looking Merkur diver:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i like the bezel, it kinda reminds me to vintage racing watch like this














very colorful

but too busy for diver watch


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I immediately thought of this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

Does anyone have this Cadisen model? How is it function wise and how is it holding up so far?









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

Hello. I am trying to source cheap watches to sell locally on Alibaba. Most have alloy cases. Does anybody know some models with steel cases under $20 or $15. thanx


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

funktionz said:


> Does anyone have this Cadisen model? How is it function wise and how is it holding up so far?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a 2-register version with central running seconds and NO chrono seconds (minute register still worked when you press the chrono pushers). Quite nonsensical. Looks like they may have revised it adding the missing register. Review of the 2-register here


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

s_buba said:


> Hello. I am trying to source cheap watches to sell locally on Alibaba. Most have alloy cases. Does anybody know some models with steel cases under $20 or $15. thanx


Maybe Nakzen "Pagoda". I was quite popular here when it had sapphire crystal (nowadays just mineral) but I believe it has stainless steel case. The specs on Alibaba give contradictory information (as usual) claiming it to be alloy in the spec sheet and stainless steel in the pictures. But I think it should be stainless steel unless they have changed it too. But it's a very good looking watch nevertheless.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...alleryofferlist.normalList.102.1d97f422MRWm3u


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

andrea__81 said:


> There was a 2-register version with central running seconds and NO chrono seconds (minute register still worked when you press the chrono pushers). Quite nonsensical. Looks like they may have revised it adding the missing register. Review of the 2-register here


TQ so much. I really appreciate this Youtuber. Watched his videos before. Missed this model though. Thanks for sharing it.

Really like this reviewer because he actually takes the time to open the back case and showcase the movement as well as the battery needed etc.

Thanks again for sharing the video!!

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

My pleasure. I agree, his reviews are really useful. He is also pretty active in this thread, he shares his reviews.


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Do you know if there are some nice made LED watches on AliExpress? I mean vintage style, individual red (or blue) LED digits on pitch black background, just how they did it in old Bulova or Unitra watches. I like the look of the Bulova Computron, maybe there is some homage? It would be cool if the case was stainless steel, or at least metal, to gain the old style look. I don't want any digital watch with a multicolour display (the background would be visible), smartwatch, sport band or plastic case. I can't find any watch by myself, but maybe you know about something?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Olciakk said:


> Do you know if there are some nice made LED watches on AliExpress? I mean vintage style, individual red (or blue) LED digits on pitch black background, just how they did it in old Bulova or Unitra watches.











https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/CtiN3NhW









https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/rmByvGOc

Nicolas


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

My Loreo Yatchona came home in 6 days flat . Yet to test power reserve. Looks very good. The bezel movement is smoother than my Heimdallr/Sharkey 6105. Can't find any obvious flaws in the finish. Came well packed with a guarantee card and a link remover.

The date window is small. The strap isnt the best, but at $60 I can't complain much.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Eyki?


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

s_buba said:


> Hello. I am trying to source cheap watches to sell locally on Alibaba. Most have alloy cases. Does anybody know some models with steel cases under $20 or $15. thanx


same like Sasropakis's nakzen is one choice

but there are other, that's reginald watch, i don't know link in alibaba but in aliexpress you can get some reginald watches start from 11-13$ (datejust model) or 20$ for submarine model (retail price, bulk order is cheaper probably)
all reginald watches are steel case, but they only make rolex models
they must be available in alibaba as well


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

goberm said:


> same like Sasropakis's nakzen is one choice
> 
> but there are other, that's reginald watch, i don't know link in alibaba but in aliexpress you can get some reginald watches start from 11-13$ (datejust model) or 20$ for submarine model (retail price, bulk order is cheaper probably)
> all reginald watches are steel case, but they only make rolex models
> ...


 thanx will look on alibaba


----------



## s_buba (Apr 28, 2016)

Sasropakis said:


> Maybe Nakzen "Pagoda". I was quite popular here when it had sapphire crystal (nowadays just mineral) but I believe it has stainless steel case. The specs on Alibaba give contradictory information (as usual) claiming it to be alloy in the spec sheet and stainless steel in the pictures. But I think it should be stainless steel unless they have changed it too. But it's a very good looking watch nevertheless.
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...alleryofferlist.normalList.102.1d97f422MRWm3u


i remember these. will definetely look for them thanx.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Need a watch for a project with a Ronda 515 (or similar stem height). It needs to be very affordable, full SS and <40mm. Is there such a thing on AliExpress?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The App gave up a $5 coupon to me today. I got a notification on my cell phone about it, and it said something like "Hurry; supplies are limited." $5 off $15, anything on the site. I think it's good until early October.


----------



## funktionz (Jun 24, 2019)

Is anyone familiar with this Langexin Co movement? Can't seem to find much online.









Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

cuica said:


> Need a watch for a project with a Ronda 515 (or similar stem height). It needs to be very affordable, full SS and <40mm. Is there such a thing on AliExpress?


Carnival?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> Carnival?


I wanted cheaper...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Binger?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> Binger?


Do you have a link please?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My beloved Stormtrooper watch, that spends all nights on my wrist, has had its white plastic strap becoming more and more yellow...









The strap is a Casio-like 18 mm at the lugs, and 22 mm otherwise, so not easy to source a replacement.
I decided to go with a 2-tone rubber strap for Samsung smartwatches, that I adapted with a cutter knife at the lugs, and I'm super happy of the result :-!

Nicolas


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

mougino said:


> My beloved Stormtrooper watch, that spends all nights on my wrist, has had its white plastic strap becoming more and more yellow...
> 
> The strap is a Casio-like 18 mm at the lugs, and 22 mm otherwise, so not easy to source a replacement.
> I decided to go with a 2-tone rubber strap for Samsung smartwatches, that I adapted with a cutter knife at the lugs, and I'm super happy of the result :-!
> ...


I love it! That's some neat work with the cutter on the strap, you got it to fit the watch perfectly. :-!

P.S. How did you get rid of the ugly PANARS logo on the dial mate?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I love it! That's some neat work with the cutter on the strap, you got it to fit the watch perfectly. :-!
> 
> P.S. How did you get rid of the ugly PANARS logo on the dial mate?


Simple q-tip dipped in alcohol did the trick  For less than 10€, love my stormtrooper too


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The App gave up a $5 coupon to me today. I got a notification on my cell phone about it, and it said something like "Hurry; supplies are limited." $5 off $15, anything on the site. I think it's good until early October.


I received the same coupon. Expires 1 October. Not that I really need another one, but I'm now looking for a $15 watch to buy.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Not really posted anything on here for a while. But here's a nice looking in expensive watch. Also available with a leather strap and in other colours.

£24.56 83%OFF | New BENYAR Men's Mechanical Watches Automatic Mens watches Top Brand Luxury watch men WristWatch Military Relogio Masculino 2019
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sOGZ7FJ6









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

marcoscova said:


> I have a few Pagani watches and I like them alot. I especially like the bigger size. The traditional sub is a tad to small for me, so the larger Pagani is exactly how I like my subs to fit and look.
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


I'm a fan of Pagani and I feel the same way sizewise, but I snagged the sub homage during the last sale and the size combined with that style just doesn't suit my wrist well. It's actually a really nicely finished watch and has good specs. Interestingly, mine was advertised as having a Myota 8000 series, but arrived with a Seiko NH35. I'm gonna see if I can release it back into the wild. I DO like their other diver that looks a bit like the Aquaracer.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Not too bad this Ruimas, homage of the Hublot Classic Fusion, with a Miyota 8215.


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

Pingus said:


> I would like to introduce the Pagani Design submariner. Sapphire Crystal, ceramic bezel, Seiko nh35a, solid links and end links, milled clasp, screw down crown. Got it for $65 USD on sale. Only downsides I can see are that the bezel action is sloppy (though it clicks nicely), and there is not much lume. Only on the hands and the bezel pip, and is doesn't last for long (though it is a very pleasant shade of blue). In my opinion the best value sub homage there is.
> 
> I too own a *Pagani Design PD-1639* and it is one of my favourite watches. I pad CAD$62 for it back in March although it has the Miyota 8215, which seems pretty good although it doesn't hack. I really want to buy a green 'Hulk' version with the NH35A movement but will wait for some kind of sale since they are CAD$102 at the moment.


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello, the Pagani 1632 above looks really nice ! Do you remember how much it was in sale ? Is the movement behaving ok ? Thanks


I bought two of the Pagani Design PD-5080, one blue and one silver. I really like the look of them both. They have the Seagull 2813 movement, which hacks. I been monitoring their accuracy over the past couple of week and the silver one is not bad, maybe losing about 9 seconds per day, which is not great but I can live with it. I am experimenting with positioning it in different orientations when I am not wearing to see what effect that has. The blue one, on the other hand, is absolutely horrendous, losing hundreds and even thousands of seconds per day. This, unfortunately, makes is essentially unwearable. I bought it several months ago but I will be trying to contact the seller.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Elemeno64 said:


> The blue one, on the other hand, is absolutely horrendous, losing hundreds and even thousands of seconds per day. This, unfortunately, makes is essentially unwearable. I bought it several months ago but I will be trying to contact the seller.


It's magnetised, or needs regulation, or you could replace the movement cheaply enough. You're unlikely to have any help from the seller tbh.


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

ED209 said:


> It's magnetised, or needs regulation, or you could replace the movement cheaply enough. You're unlikely to have any help from the seller tbh.


Magnetised!? Cool, that is not something I had heard of before. I checked that watch, and my other automatics, with the built-in compass on my tripod and there is some indication of magnetisation. I will experiment with my old tape head demagnetiser to see what effect it has. Thanks so much!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Those are good looking watches. Let us know how you get on with the demagnetising.


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Those are good looking watches. Let us know how you get on with the demagnetising.


Now I have been reading that a tape head demagnetiser may be too weak for watches. It looks like I may have to buy yet another watch tool.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

I can't say anything bad about my Pagani watches









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

ED209 said:


> It's magnetised, or needs regulation, or you could replace the movement cheaply enough. You're unlikely to have any help from the seller tbh.


Curious if those are an alloy case or really stainless? 
I have been eyeing the blue dial on Amazon.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Can I get some info /data on this? TIA.



marcoscova said:


> I can't say anything bad about my Pagani watches


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Can I get some info /data on this? TIA.


This is what it says on AliExpress









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks like a different model... at least the dial. 
But same specs?



marcoscova said:


> This is what it says on AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks like a different model... at least the dial.
> But same specs?


Your right... had to scroll down a bit more in the specs. Basically same specs for different variations. Here is the right one









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Strange enough both seem to have the same model number. I guess its their generic spec sheets...
I am very happy with the finish and operation. Just wanted something with this look. I generally find the 1-on-1 homages to be a bit small to my liking which is why I choose Pagani's versions which are slightly larger. Sizewise I can't complain. Just right for me.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

marcoscova said:


> I can't say anything bad about my Pagani watches


Can you give a short comparison between the pagani daytona and the parnis daytona? Which do you like better?

Thank you!


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

fone said:


> Can you give a short comparison between the pagani daytona and the parnis daytona? Which do you like better?
> 
> Thank you!


Sure. My main preference for Pagani over Parnis is that it has a slightly larger diameter (40mm bezel vs 39mm according to my caliper). The Parnis has a cleaner dial, and I would say a more refined finish, but not by much. The Pagani looks perfectly ok, dial is a bit busier, and the finish is great, but I feel some sharp edges here and there (especially on the back). The bracelet of the Parnis is a bit better in that the Pagani seems to have a bit more "space" between links. The clasp, however, of the Pagani is hands-down the winner of the two. The Pagani has the "Rolex-type" clasp. Solid, works well, and looks great. The Parnis clasp I do not like at all. It has a weird bulge that prevents it from sitting flat on the wrist. It also looks unrefined. It works well, but it is clearly a brute. Both watches have great symmetry (placing of the sub-dials), a plus compared to the "true" Daytona.
You'll have to look up the movements, but I believe that the Pagani uses a mecha-quartz (I believe from Seiko).
Hope this helps.









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Duplicate


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

marcoscova said:


> Sure. My main preference for Pagani over Parnis is that it has a slightly larger diameter (40mm bezel vs 39mm according to my caliper). The Parnis has a cleaner dial, and I would say a more refined finish, but not by much. The Pagani looks perfectly ok, dial is a bit busier, and the finish is great, but I feel some sharp edges here and there (especially on the back). The bracelet of the Parnis is a bit better in that the Pagani seems to have a bit more "space" between links. The clasp, however, of the Pagani is hands-down the winner of the two. The Pagani has the "Rolex-type" clasp. Solid, works well, and looks great. The Parnis clasp I do not like at all. It has a weird bulge that prevents it from sitting flat on the wrist. It also looks unrefined. It works well, but it is clearly a brute. Both watches have great symmetry (placing of the sub-dials), a plus compared to the "true" Daytona.
> You'll have to look up the movements, but I believe that the Pagani uses a mecha-quartz (I believe from Seiko).
> Hope this helps.
> Instagram: mr_complication


Is it possible to get the pagani clasp onto the parnis? / are bracelets interchange?


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Is it possible to get the pagani clasp onto the parnis? / are bracelets interchange?


I haven't tried... but good point. I'll check it out tonight and get back to you on that.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Is it possible to get the pagani clasp onto the parnis? / are bracelets interchange?


I've asked sellers in the past if they can swap the clasp. They agreed and sent me this:

£62.93 45%OFF | 40mm Parnis Mechanical Watches Black Red Ceramic Bezel black dial GMT luminous marks sapphire glass automatic Mens Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FX7IvsBq

Or you can also buy one of these separately:

£22.45 46%OFF | CARLYWET 20mm Solid Curved End Screw Links New Style Glide Lock Clasp Steel Watch Band Bracelet For OYSTER Style SUBMARINER
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4conDgpK









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Excellent comparison. Thank you!!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I've asked sellers in the past if they can swap the clasp. They agreed and sent me this:
> 
> £62.93 45%OFF | 40mm Parnis Mechanical Watches Black Red Ceramic Bezel black dial GMT luminous marks sapphire glass automatic Mens Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FX7IvsBq
> ...


Carlywet also sells the clasps on their own, you'd just need to check dimensions to ensure it would fit.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

marcoscova said:


> Sure. My main preference for Pagani over Parnis is that it has a slightly larger diameter (40mm bezel vs 39mm according to my caliper). The Parnis has a cleaner dial, and I would say a more refined finish, but not by much. The Pagani looks perfectly ok, dial is a bit busier, and the finish is great, but I feel some sharp edges here and there (especially on the back). The bracelet of the Parnis is a bit better in that the Pagani seems to have a bit more "space" between links. The clasp, however, of the Pagani is hands-down the winner of the two. The Pagani has the "Rolex-type" clasp. Solid, works well, and looks great. The Parnis clasp I do not like at all. It has a weird bulge that prevents it from sitting flat on the wrist. It also looks unrefined. It works well, but it is clearly a brute. Both watches have great symmetry (placing of the sub-dials), a plus compared to the "true" Daytona.
> You'll have to look up the movements, but I believe that the Pagani uses a mecha-quartz (I believe from Seiko).
> Hope this helps.
> Instagram: mr_complication


Wow! Thank you very much!
That was a lot more than I expected. Sweet!

I had to decide between the Parnis Daytona and the Pagani Daytona and went for the Parnis, because I read something about the bezel not being as nice as the parnis bezel. And I didn't need the date. And I like the finish of my Parnis GMT.
After your review I really should have gone with the Pagani, I like the small indices at 3 and 9 and I just realized the date window would not have bothered me because its a quarz anyway.
And I probably would have liked the larger size as well.

I too can't stand the Parnis Clasp, for my Parnis GMT I bought 2 replacement clasps and bands and some Rolex Screws, that all don't really fit (different pin/screw diameter at replacement clasp vs parnis band and so on) trying to get rid of the clasp...

Edit:
So about interchangebility, it's not that easy, the Parnis Band on my GMT has a smaller diameters screw that doesn't screw into the carly wet clasps i bought. The screws that come with the carly wet claps are to wide to fit though the hole in the Parnis band and I dont have any means/tools to make that hole bigger.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

2 Megir chronographs ~ 22$ review


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> I haven't tried... but good point. I'll check it out tonight and get back to you on that.
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


Yep, they seem to fit. Both seem to use the same (thick) bracelet screws and the link sizes match.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

marcoscova said:


> Your right... had to scroll down a bit more in the specs. Basically same specs for different variations. Here is the right one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the look, but I wish it was closer to 36mm, than a hefty 42mm. I've seen some others at 40mm, but I'd really prefer finding something closer to the original size.

I know Rolex introduced the 41mm, *Datejust II* in 2009, and replaced it with the *Datejust 41* in 2016. I just like the original 36mm size.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> I love the look, but I wish it was closer to 36mm, than a hefty 42mm. I've seen some others at 40mm, but I'd really prefer finding something closer to the original size.
> 
> I know Rolex introduced the 41mm, *Datejust II* in 2009, and replaced it with the *Datejust 41* in 2016. I just like the original 36mm size.


yes. I saw someone with a day date and it was tacky because it was so huge.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I love the look, but I wish it was closer to 36mm, than a hefty 42mm.


There are plenty of other brands doing the smaller size such as Parnis so the option is still out there just not from Pagani

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

fone said:


> Wow! Thank you very much!
> That was a lot more than I expected. Sweet!
> 
> I had to decide between the Parnis Daytona and the Pagani Daytona and went for the Parnis, because I read something about the bezel not being as nice as the parnis bezel. And I didn't need the date. And I like the finish of my Parnis GMT.
> ...


I found the same when fitting Carlywet clasp on Parnis bracelet. I just drill the hole on the bracelet bigger. A pain, but it works.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

I sent you a PM


soulsocket7 said:


> I'm a fan of Pagani and I feel the same way sizewise, but I snagged the sub homage during the last sale and the size combined with that style just doesn't suit my wrist well. It's actually a really nicely finished watch and has good specs. Interestingly, mine was advertised as having a Myota 8000 series, but arrived with a Seiko NH35. I'm gonna see if I can release it back into the wild. I DO like their other diver that looks a bit like the Aquaracer.
> 
> View attachment 14515195


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Anybody know if it's possible to swap the fluted bezel for a smooth one on these?


HoustonReal said:


> I love the look, but I wish it was closer to 36mm, than a hefty 42mm. I've seen some others at 40mm, but I'd really prefer finding something closer to the original size.
> 
> I know Rolex introduced the 41mm, *Datejust II* in 2009, and replaced it with the *Datejust 41* in 2016. I just like the original 36mm size.
> 
> View attachment 14534137


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Both Shanghai & Zuanshi have a model in their line-up that fits those dimensions but they don't sell on Ali


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

glassmandave said:


> Anybody know if it's possible to swap the fluted bezel for a smooth one on these?


Nah, fluted bezels are integrated into the case as they do not rotate.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Have you come across any mechanical chronographs with a lower price than the ~165 euros the Seagull 1963 are currently asking in Ali?
I am talking purely mechanical, not mecha-quartz.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Have you come across any mechanical chronographs with a lower price than the ~165 euros the Seagull 1963 are currently asking in Ali?
I am talking purely mechanical, not mecha-quartz.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> Have you come across any mechanical chronographs with a lower price than the ~165 euros the Seagull 1963 are currently asking in Ali?
> I am talking purely mechanical, not mecha-quartz.


That's this:
£115.75 32%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Sport Men Watches Chronograph Waterproof Blue Dial Mens Mechanical Automatic Diver Watch Relogio Masculino 2019
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nmUwFF8U

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's this:
> £115.75 32%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Sport Men Watches Chronograph Waterproof Blue Dial Mens Mechanical Automatic Diver Watch Relogio Masculino 2019
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nmUwFF8U
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Good find. I looked on youtube but didn't see any reviews of this. Have you owned it personally?


----------



## MLsims (Dec 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's this:
> £115.75 32%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Sport Men Watches Chronograph Waterproof Blue Dial Mens Mechanical Automatic Diver Watch Relogio Masculino 2019
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nmUwFF8U
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Good find. I looked on youtube but didn't see any reviews of this. Have you owned it personally?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MLsims said:


> Good find. I looked on youtube but didn't see any reviews of this. Have you owned it personally?


No I haven't, but I've had other Reef Tiger watches. They are really good quality.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Either the Sugess or the Alpha

Alpha Watch Store:
Alpha Watch


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's this:
> £115.75 32%OFF | Reef Tiger/RT Sport Men Watches Chronograph Waterproof Blue Dial Mens Mechanical Automatic Diver Watch Relogio Masculino 2019
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nmUwFF8U
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Nice one, but not purely mechanical. Probably mecha-quartz, in another listing there is a video where the seconds hand moves once every second. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

I prefer the Parnis look over Pagani, which seems cheaper. Can you confirm that a bezel on the Parnis is screen printed? I have this Benyar watch that is hommage to Omega Gemini 4, and the screen print wears off.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

crAss said:


> Have you come across any mechanical chronographs with a lower price than the ~165 euros the Seagull 1963 are currently asking in Ali?
> I am talking purely mechanical, not mecha-quartz.


Alpha Europe offers some chronographs with Seagull ST1903 for 155€.
https://alpha-1993.com/collections/chronograph


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> Alpha Europe offers some chronographs with Seagull ST1903 for 155€.
> https://alpha-1993.com/collections/chronograph


Wow, didn't know about that store yet! Oh my -_-' my wallet doesn't thank you...


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Tomasso said:


> I prefer the Parnis look over Pagani, which seems cheaper. Can you confirm that a bezel on the Parnis is screen printed? I have this Benyar watch that is hommage to Omega Gemini 4, and the screen print wears off.


Im not sure about screen printing. how would I notice that?
But the bezel on the parnis is engraved aswell.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Negakinu said:


> Any leads on a green/olive 20mm canvas strap with decent hardware? I see quite a few on Aliex, but I'm looking for that high quality hidden gem.
> 
> Something like you'd find on an Oris Altimeter or ProPilot.


Bumping this question because I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

fone said:


> Im not sure about screen printing. how would I notice that?


If it is engraved, it is not screen printed. If the paint is convex over flat metal, it is most likely printed and will peel off when scratched or hit.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

edit


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

Have you got something ready for next sale ?

Here's some i'm looking at, roman figures power , is there one you would go to ?

starking
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32651082122.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.33862e0eGOPhjI

de feels
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/33016656965.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7db62e0eFDYAjJ

guanqin
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32836603204.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7db62e0eFDYAjJ

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32725021512.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7db62e0eFDYAjJ

nakzen
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1000005672818.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7db62e0eFDYAjJ

eyki
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32978863850.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.33862e0eGOPhjI

gladster
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1000005752947.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.33862e0eGOPhjI

woonun
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32808428760.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.33862e0eGOPhjI

Dom (many) :
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32967469377.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.4.679f15f9a9ij4V

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32822007103.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.139c4ed4o9mYNn

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32669097634.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.38.601e4ed4lorCfQ

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32880477968.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.26.601e4ed4lorCfQ

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32765981782.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.24.601e4ed4lorCfQ

not fan of roman figures ? 
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32845859138.html


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

crAss said:


> Have you come across any mechanical chronographs with a lower price than the ~165 euros the Seagull 1963 are currently asking in Ali?
> I am talking purely mechanical, not mecha-quartz.


I just ordered a seagull 1963 for 750 rmb off taobao using an agent.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MaxBottomTime said:


> I just ordered a seagull 1963 for 750 rmb off taobao using an agent.


Do you have a link? Considering one for myself, to keep company to her Panda sister


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> MaxBottomTime said:
> 
> 
> > I just ordered a seagull 1963 for 750 rmb off taobao using an agent.
> ...


I hear merkur store is pretty good ;D ;D ;D

Edit for anyone who happens to stumble upon this and may take this to be serious: it's not, merkur store is the worst.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1456 Square metal watch review ~20$


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Hi Manchette, for the upcoming sale (11.11) I'm thinking of picking up a Binger watch in white:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_55

I've looked at some of the DOM models before, but never pulled the trigger. There is one that I've nearly bought several times, but I've nevery seen any real photos so I'm not sure what it would look like. Too often, the watches never look anything like the rendered images!
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916720316.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4f163c00wPBtk3&mp=1


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> I've looked at some of the DOM models before, but never pulled the trigger. There is one that I've nearly bought several times, but I've nevery seen any real photos so I'm not sure what it would look like. Too often, the watches never look anything like the rendered images!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916720316.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4f163c00wPBtk3&mp=1


Here you go ?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Has anyone run across a *sterile dial* version of this *40mm quartz* Corgeut Speedmaster homage.









I've seen the sterile dial 42mm version, but those are non-quartz (mechanical) with the running seconds hands at the center. A definite deal breaker.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Hi Manchette, for the upcoming sale (11.11) I'm thinking of picking up a Binger watch in white:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_55
> 
> I've looked at some of the DOM models before, but never pulled the trigger. There is one that I've nearly bought several times, but I've nevery seen any real photos so I'm not sure what it would look like. Too often, the watches never look anything like the rendered images!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916720316.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4f163c00wPBtk3&mp=1


This upcoming sale what does that mean? Are all watches reduced? Newer to ali...

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

italy7 said:


> This upcoming sale what does that mean? Are all watches reduced? Newer to ali...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


During the sales there are some discounts on every product, there are also coupons from sellers, but from my experience the best prices are when you know how to collect and use AliExpress and Select coupons (these work for all the products of AliX, not only from a single shop). If you want to know more, search the internet, I'm sure there are plenty of AliExpress discounts hunt tutorials.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Has anyone run across a *sterile dial* version of this *40mm quartz* Corgeut Speedmaster homage.
> 
> View attachment 14546243
> 
> ...


£47.94 34%OFF | 40mm Bliger Multifunction mechanical auto watch men waterproof leather bracelet steel black dial sapphire date week wrist 215
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/EbKdWOrW


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

No1VIPER said:


> £48.56 30%OFF | 40mm bliger black sterile dial bow glass day week indicator Mechanical automatic mens watch B214
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3tNyfzKY
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Unfortunately those larger (42-44mm) mechanical versions with their *central second hands* were what I was specifically avoiding.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Unfortunately those larger (42-44mm) mechanical versions with their *central second hands* were what I was specifically avoiding.


Oops sorry. I misread your post.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

No1VIPER said:


> Oops sorry. I misread your post.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


No worries kind sir. I do appreciate the effort. I find it odd that there wouldn't be a sterile version of this Speedy homage.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> No worries kind sir. I do appreciate the effort. I find it odd that there wouldn't be a sterile version of this Speedy homage.


Yeah it's really weird. Especially given the automatic version has a branded and sterile version 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone spotted a Hamilton khaki automatic homage or a proper field watch with automatic movement in Ali?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Has anyone run across a *sterile dial* version of this *40mm quartz* Corgeut Speedmaster homage.
> 
> View attachment 14546243
> 
> ...


€ 65,54 Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel bracelet black bezel date O76
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/K24PzbAs

That's the one I purchased earlier this year:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

mougino said:


> € 65,54 Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel bracelet black bezel date O76
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/K24PzbAs
> 
> That's the one I purchased earlier this year:


Thanks for posting this. That seems to be _the_ sterile version closest to what I was looking for. A couple of differences from the Corgeut branded version: silver hands vs white, and date vs non-date. It's also $15 more expensive. But thanks once again.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

TheFinalHour said:


> Here you go 😅
> View attachment 14546135
> 
> View attachment 14546137


Thank you! Those look really good. Do you happen to have a pic from the side? I'm curious as to how domed the crystal is.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Olciakk said:


> During the sales there are some discounts on every product, there are also coupons from sellers, but from my experience the best prices are when you know how to collect and use AliExpress and Select coupons (these work for all the products of AliX, not only from a single shop). If you want to know more, search the internet, I'm sure there are plenty of AliExpress discounts hunt tutorials.


In addition to what has been written above, I just wanted to add that the sale is for the 11th of November (11.11). Sellers regularly increase their price in the weeks before the sale so that they can 'discount' them heavily. So I'd suggest that you start tracking the prices of the items that you're interested in now so that you'll be able to spot a good deal.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Thank you! Those look really good. Do you happen to have a pic from the side? I'm curious as to how domed the crystal is.


Check the below thread

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/bauhaus-dilemma-4968785.html

I have photos of the dome from the side there.
It's a pretty good watch, I just changed the Milanese strap I got it with with a leather one (light brown suede) and now it's great! The Milanese under light was sparkling like wearing a million tiny diamonds on your wrist.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Thanks for posting this. That seems to be _the_ sterile version closest to what I was looking for. A couple of differences from the Corgeut branded version: silver hands vs white, and date vs non-date. It's also $15 more expensive. But thanks once again.


Happy to help. If you want additional information see my original review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

crAss said:


> Check the below thread
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/bauhaus-dilemma-4968785.html
> 
> ...


Thanks crAss, I'd forgotten about that thread. Do you have a front-on pic of the white dial, especially with that suede strap?

I know what you mean about the Milanese, the only one that I have that I like is a Vostok one which is a much chunkier weaver and with a matt finish.


----------



## ZoKet (Jun 25, 2018)

T-winner mechanical with basic tongji (standart chinese) movement. It was less than 15$ and 40 secs slower in a day. I adjusted and last few days +8-10 secs. It may not be a durable and qualified watch but very cheap and nice one. Case is 41*11 mm, case back is stainless steel...


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Tomasso said:


> If it is engraved, it is not screen printed. If the paint is convex over flat metal, it is most likely printed and will peel off when scratched or hit.


Ok, that's what i tought but wasn't sure. Thank you.

Again: The bezel on my parnis dayton is engraved.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Maybe I am a bit Early before all the real sales deals start, but I have a desire/need to get a Sub Style beater to wear in the field for a while. It is going to get wet, as in rain and an occasional dunking, but nothing deep, so just into a bucket or shallow water whilst on the wrist, so 10ATM should suffice... I would think :-!

Anybody got any thoughts on or better still owns one of these?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32962548166.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.22fa2e0e75Honm

For the money, with a Seiko movement, which is says in the writing, but the picture shows a Miyota :roll: so the usual accurate descriptions then o|

But for under £55 I don't believe I could get something similar or better that would last a minimum of two years, but more would be good ;-)

Your thoughts and comments dear friends would be greatly appreciated. Why don't you just buy a cheap water resistant quartz would be valid, but my aim is to make a statement to the Young Turks I will be working with :-d But I would rather not look like a total idiot, bit of a tall order I know, against the Apple watches and Fitbits I am going up against :-d

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Maybe I am a bit Early before all the real sales deals start, but I have a desire/need to get a Sub Style beater to wear in the field for a while. It is going to get wet, as in rain and an occasional dunking, but nothing deep, so just into a bucket or shallow water whilst on the wrist, so 10ATM should suffice... I would think :-!
> 
> Anybody got any thoughts on or better still owns one of these?
> 
> ...


I don't think you'll find any better than that for the price. Another option is this:

£43.99 48%OFF | LOREO Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Luminous Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Diver 200M Men Watch Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3X0eU5Yk

I've had one of these myself. The only slight negative was the pressed, rather than milled clasp. Other than that it's a really nice watch.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Maybe I am a bit Early before all the real sales deals start, but I have a desire/need to get a Sub Style beater to wear in the field for a while. It is going to get wet, as in rain and an occasional dunking, but nothing deep, so just into a bucket or shallow water whilst on the wrist, so 10ATM should suffice... I would think :-!
> 
> Anybody got any thoughts on or better still owns one of these?
> 
> ...


Just One More Watch featured that Pagani on a Top 10 Best Dive Watches $50-$150 list: 



There seem to be both Seiko and Miyota versions on the market so you should be careful to buy the right one although I'm not sure how to know exactly which one you are buying if the specs offer contradictory information. But it apppears to offer great specs for the money; if only the size would be 40mm and not 43mm.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> I don't think you'll find any better than that for the price. Another option is this:
> 
> £43.99 48%OFF | LOREO Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Luminous Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Diver 200M Men Watch Relogio Masculino
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3X0eU5Yk
> ...


The Loreo has a Sea-Gull movement though doesn't it? It'll probably be fine but I'd prefer a Seiko one just for peace of mind. Also the bezel insert is aluminum, do you happen to know if it's the same size as the replacement ceramic inserts that are available separately?


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

One Submariner homage that I've been eyeing is the MG Orkina one. 40mm, NH35, sapphire and ceramic bezel. Downsides are only 3atm wr and maybe the logo that substitutes the triangle at 12.

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32812154036.html

Here's a review with nice irl pictures:
https://marcosperezramos69.blogspot.com/2019/06/mg-orkina-hayner-hawk.html?m=1


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Maybe I am a bit Early before all the real sales deals start, but I have a desire/need to get a Sub Style beater to wear in the field for a while. It is going to get wet, as in rain and an occasional dunking, but nothing deep, so just into a bucket or shallow water whilst on the wrist, so 10ATM should suffice... I would think :-!
> 
> Anybody got any thoughts on or better still owns one of these?
> 
> ...


În the description, WR is only 3 atm. Better ask the seller about the real WR.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Aeryn said:


> În the description, WR is only 3 atm. Better ask the seller about the real WR.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


I always thought they said that just to cover their backsides since their watches are never pressure tested.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Hi Manchette, for the upcoming sale (11.11) I'm thinking of picking up a Binger watch in white:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_55
> 
> I've looked at some of the DOM models before, but never pulled the trigger. There is one that I've nearly bought several times, but I've nevery seen any real photos so I'm not sure what it would look like. Too often, the watches never look anything like the rendered images!
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916720316.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.4f163c00wPBtk3&mp=1


The Binger i'm not sure i'll like it, but the Dom i'd be glad to have it i think, plus it's got a Seiko movement  Let's see how much the price will be during the sales/.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I never saw this mentioned here, and ALWAYS works on top of usual discounts, sales, seller coupons and select ones.
For those interested to save more on Aliex, the MEGABONUS extension for Chrome usually gets you 4% cb at the beginning, but goes up as more you save using it.
They usually confirm the cb automatically, in a few hours after you confirm the item received, and (I guess) AE releases the money to the seller. I got the cb money in my paypal account rapidly after request for retrieval, with no questions asked. So you may consider this method tested.
It is a further way to save on AE, and the cb becomes significant when you buy expensive watches (San Martin, LTM etc). Sometimes they double the cb on AE, but you have to check from time to time.
You can find Megabonus _LINK REMOVED BY ADMIN, REFERRAL LINKS ARE NOT ALLOWED_. Be warned that this is my "invite a friend" link (I will get 50% of your cb, but not diminish it), but if you don't wish to use it, no problem, I don't mind.
Megabonus works with other sites also, you have to check on their list.
Hope you enjoy more savings. Happy hunting!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

sketchy as hell


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Does anyone know if there is a website that lists out homages and which ones can be found on Ali express?

For example let’s say I’m looking for an speedmaster and on the sight it’ll have all the brands that offer homage like benyar, corguet, etc?

I know a Wus user created a search option for ali but can’t seem to find it


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

N.Caffrey said:


> Does anyone know if there is a website that lists out homages and which ones can be found on Ali express?
> 
> For example let's say I'm looking for an speedmaster and on the sight it'll have all the brands that offer homage like benyar, corguet, etc?
> 
> I know a Wus user created a search option for ali but can't seem to find it


This is the thread you're looking for: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/better-way-search-chinese-homages-4875813.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> Does anyone know if there is a website that lists out homages and which ones can be found on Ali express?


There was this attempt too: (may be outdated now)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46307951


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Can someone suggest a decent store where I can buy a Skmei watch? I ordered one from Store:Shop4417103 Store whos ent me something called Sandor instead. Ugly. I opened a dispute and got my refund.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

dropmyload said:


> Can someone suggest a decent store where I can buy a Skmei watch? I ordered one from Store:Shop4417103 Store whos ent me something called Sandor instead. Ugly. I opened a dispute and got my refund.


official skmei store: https://skmei.fr.aliexpress.com/store/2183032


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> În the description, WR is only 3 atm. Better ask the seller about the real WR.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


Yes I saw that but it does say 10ATM and 100M more often whatever that means.....

Talking of confusing descriptions :think: the pricing tag says......

￡54.29 ￡603.22 -91%

91% Discount! WOW, boy am I getting a Deal :-!

I will post a question to the seller about the WR though, good point.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

In another post another member said that we went surface swimming with it without any trouble at all.
I also got it (I am away on a trip and have not opened the actual package) but it will have to wait until next summer to get some swimming.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi guys, I was contacted by PM about my Merkur 6105. Now that MERKUR Store has closed shop on AliExpress, where do you source your Merkur watches? I'm aware of the https://www.heimdallr.watch store for the San Martins, but is there an equivalent for the Merkurs?

TIA!
Nicolas


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Got this for under $10 US from Ali X from DF Watch Store. Daniel Wellington knockoff, but I don't care, it's cheap and very nice! And uses Seiko movement. Has a fake leather strap which is actually pretty decent. My wife loves this more than some other relatively expensive watches I have. The only issue I have with this watch is the lack of a notch at the caseback to help replace the battery. However, the seller told me the back can be removed.

There are other sellers that sell this cheaper - especially the versions with a Roman numeral 12 and arrow-shaped hour markers - but be warned they may be knockoffs of a knockoff since they don't claim to have Seiko movement (just 'Quartz movement') and have a strap like cardboard. EDIT: These ones have a notch at the caseback for battery access.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

rednakes said:


> Got this for under $10 US from Ali X from DF Watch Store. Daniel Wellington knockoff, but I don't care, it's cheap and very nice! And uses Seiko movement. Has a fake leather strap which is actually pretty decent. My wife loves this more than some other relatively expensive watches I have. The only issue I have with this watch is the lack of a notch at the caseback to help replace the battery. However, the seller told me the back can be removed.
> 
> There are other sellers that sell this cheaper - especially the versions with a Roman numeral 12 and arrow-shaped hour markers - but be warned they may be knockoffs of a knockoff since they don't claim to have Seiko movement (just 'Quartz movement') and have a strap like cardboard.


I've opened similar Hannah Martin watch by using a sharp knife and "brutal force". It did got some scratches but I didn't use any tape which might have protected the watch. But in any case it's possible to open the case to change the battery and it's rather easy too.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

rednakes said:


> Got this for under $10 US from Ali X from DF Watch Store. Daniel Wellington knockoff, but I don't care, it's cheap and very nice! And uses Seiko movement. Has a fake leather strap which is actually pretty decent. My wife loves this more than some other relatively expensive watches I have. The only issue I have with this watch is the lack of a notch at the caseback to help replace the battery. However, the seller told me the back can be removed.
> 
> There are other sellers that sell this cheaper - especially the versions with a Roman numeral 12 and arrow-shaped hour markers - but be warned they may be knockoffs of a knockoff since they don't claim to have Seiko movement (just 'Quartz movement') and have a strap like cardboard. EDIT: These ones have a notch at the caseback for battery access.
> 
> ...


I bought the same watch in white for my wife and she loves it too. Great watch for the money and as you said, the strap is pretty decent. Stops her from stealing my other watches


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Hi guys, I was contacted by PM about my Merkur 6105. Now that MERKUR Store has closed shop on AliExpress, where do you source your Merkur watches? I'm aware of the https://www.heimdallr.watch store for the San Martins, but is there an equivalent for the Merkurs?
> 
> TIA!
> Nicolas


I bought mine from bjbjcs on ebay. They do seem to be made in infrequent and limited batches, though.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> One Submariner homage that I've been eyeing is the MG Orkina one. 40mm, NH35, sapphire and ceramic bezel. Downsides are only 3atm wr and maybe the logo that substitutes the triangle at 12.
> 
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32812154036.html
> 
> ...


The MG Orkina looks just fine, but I see no mention of Screwdown Crown, so the water resist is a limitation for me.

I have thought about the Loreo, maybe the WR is a little better?? And the SeaGull movement, if you get a good one is just fine, but with a Seiko you know exactly where you are and 43mm does not bother me, so I think the Pagani just edges it for me at the moment, but then again for this money I am tempted to buy this one and buy the other in a few weeks time, just for the hell of it 

Best regards,
Jim

PS Thanks for sending me the link to the Just One More Watch review video, I like Jody's videos, but I tend to avoid them as they make me want to but other watches that I really should not need......... But in this case it has focused me a wee bit more, yes I still think the Pagani is my best buy today at a silly price, but maybe I should buy the Heimdallr Sharkey! Let me say, none of these are my favourite, Diving, DIVE Watches, to dive I wear either an Invicta 8926 or a Casio Duro, for the simple reason that these two work and can be cheaply replaced! This watch is an experiment, if it works, then great, if it fails, the less said about it the better.  The proper answer should be to wear the Casio, as that will work wonderfully, but sadly that is boring!


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I bought the same watch in white for my wife and she loves it too. Great watch for the money and as you said, the strap is pretty decent. Stops her from stealing my other watches


 I'm wearing mine today at work! I am actually starting to enjoy this minimalist aesthetic, no need to focus on date complications and second hand.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

I have a watch that arrived dead :'( I can't open it so far to see which battery is inside, really frustrating experience. I tried a 'chinese knife' already, but i'm afraid to damage the back if forcing it. I can't see any place where to put the knife and pop up the back.
I'm wondering if it'd be useful to buy some magnifying glass of some kind (?) Is there another good tool to try ? Is there not a ball or something like that ?
Thank you


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a watch that arrived dead :'( I can't open it so far to see which battery is inside, really frustrating experience. I tried a 'chinese knife' already, but i'm afraid to damage the back if forcing it. I can't see any place where to put the knife and pop up the back.
> I'm wondering if i'd be useful to buy some magnifying glass of some kind. Is there another good tool to try ? Is there not a ball or something like that ?
> Thank you


A picture of the watch back would be helpful. If it's similar to the Hannah Martin watch I've just used a sharp knife snap off the back. A cheap watch case opener tool was way too thick and a ball can't be used with snap case backs; it's only for screw in case backs.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Sasropakis said:


> I've opened similar Hannah Martin watch by using a sharp knife and "brutal force". It did got some scratches but I didn't use any tape which might have protected the watch. But in any case it's possible to open the case to change the battery and it's rather easy too.


Would a $15 classic Swiss Army knife (the basic one you can get from Amazon) work on these Hannah Martins?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

rednakes said:


> Would a $15 classic Swiss Army knife (the basic one you can get from Amazon) work on these Hannah Martins?


Basically any knife that is sharp and with a proper handle to get a good grip will do. I used a cheap Swedish Mora knife. Just use something to hold the watch on the table (I used a cardboard box cover), put the blade (not the tip) between the case and the case back and then twist/turn the knife upwards.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

The reef tiger Corum bubble homage is on sale for $73 onwards. This is the lowest I've seen. Shall I bite the bullet or wait for 11.11...

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qkrbocog


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

If you guys don't want to wait for the 11/11 sales, the Cadisen C1032 (Seiko NH36a movement, sapphire crystal) can be had for $40.99 US after applying $7 in coupons. I'm not sure how I managed to do that since I only saw $2 coupon LOL.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

rednakes said:


> If you guys don't want to wait for the 11/11 sales, the Cadisen C1032 (Seiko NH36a movement, sapphire crystal) can be had for $40.99 US after applying $7 in coupons. I'm not sure how I managed to do that since I only saw $2 coupon LOL.
> 
> View attachment 14550631


This watch is probably the best value there is IMO. I've bought many decent quality cheapos but this one really stands out when it comes to bang for the buck. Seiko movement, sapphire crystal, applied markers, good quality solid link bracelet although mine is on leather now. Size is also nice, smaller than the specified 40mm. I think it was 39mm when I measured it.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Here's my silver dial Cadisen. I had the hour and minute hands changed to these pilot style hands by "One Second Closer" to enhance the legibility. I have also the black dial version (with normal hands) and I really recommend the watch. And it does look much better on a leather strap.


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> Hi guys, I was contacted by PM about my Merkur 6105. Now that MERKUR Store has closed shop on AliExpress, where do you source your Merkur watches? I'm aware of the https://www.heimdallr.watch store for the San Martins, but is there an equivalent for the Merkurs?
> 
> TIA!
> Nicolas


I think Aliexpress Merkur guys (who are not the real Merkur store though) closed their store and opened the new one to get rid of the negative feedback. I had very positive experience though and they sell good quality watch.
This seems to be the replacement:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5245279

Interestingly now, when I searched, I found also another store, which wasn't accessible few weeks ago- according to design and available watches seems to be run by the same seller:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5262189


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

goctavius said:


> I think Aliexpress Merkur guys (who are not the real Merkur store though) closed their store and opened the new one to get rid of the negative feedback. I had very positive experience though and they sell good quality watch.
> This seems to be the replacement:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5245279
> 
> ...


Alas I don't see any 6105 being sold by any of these 2 vendors. Correct me if I am wrong.

Nicolas


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know some good genuine leather strap sellers on Aliexpress?

I know UTHAI sells good value (like ~$4) cheap ones. 

I'm thinking of upgrading to genuine crocodile leather though. Seen some for around $30..


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rista said:


> This watch is probably the best value there is IMO. I've bought many decent quality cheapos but this one really stands out when it comes to bang for the buck. Seiko movement, sapphire crystal, applied markers, good quality solid link bracelet although mine is on leather now. Size is also nice, smaller than the specified 40mm. I think it was 39mm when I measured it.
> View attachment 14550673


The C1032 has been my go-to giveaway watch lately, the lure I use to catch people who might be interested in watches and haul them into our world. :-d It's a big upgrade over the Seiko SNK809 I used to give out. Am looking to restock my supply but will probably wait for 11/11 and see if they go even lower. Details of that strap? Looks great on it.


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

ED209 said:


> It's magnetised, or needs regulation, or you could replace the movement cheaply enough. You're unlikely to have any help from the seller tbh.


An update on my pair of *Pagani Design PD-5080*'s. I bought one of those 'watch demagnetizers' through Amazon and it is definitely more powerful than my ancient tape head demagnetizer. I also bought a small compass at Cabela's to test for magnetization. The silver PD-5080 deflected the compass noticeably before demagnetization and only the tiniest amount afterwards. Over the next few days, the accuracy was improved but still a bit erratic.

I then took my compass to work and discovered a likely source of the magnetization. I tend to rest my left wrist on the corner of my laptop, an area which strongly affected the compass. So now I am trying to decide how I can rearrange my monitors and laptop to give my watch a little distance. I have yet to try the demagnetizer on my blue PD-5080 but hope to test it soon.


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

This is the compass, which was less than C$5.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know some good genuine leather strap sellers on Aliexpress?
> 
> I know UTHAI sells good value (like ~$4) cheap ones.
> 
> I'm thinking of upgrading to genuine crocodile leather though. Seen some for around $30..


My only experience of AliExpress straps is from HENGRC and the strap was somewhat decent for the price. Regarding genuine crocodile/alligator straps I know that they are some Vietnamese sellers in eBay selling straps for around $30 but depending on your location those straps might be illegal to import if they don't have CITES certificate (which they probably don't have) so bear that it mind.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> john_marston said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody know some good genuine leather strap sellers on Aliexpress?
> ...


The sellers constantly change, except vnhandcraft.

I just ordered a bunch from https://www.ebay.com/str/leatherbestshop but haven't received them yet. This is by far the cheapest I've seen. The sellers seem to come and go but usually I just search for crocodile 20mm and filter between 15 and 30.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> The C1032 has been my go-to giveaway watch lately, the lure I use to catch people who might be interested in watches and haul them into our world. :-d It's a big upgrade over the Seiko SNK809 I used to give out. Am looking to restock my supply but will probably wait for 11/11 and see if they go even lower. Details of that strap? Looks great on it.


The strap is from here: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...&terminal_id=ce03a788b4c3401cb728579de41c9710

It does look pretty good. Another pic:


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

If you are getting straps from SEA, why not Ray-skin straps or Croc skin ones from Thailand?
(Assuming, you are not mad about the environment and the animals that happen to inhabit it)


----------



## nictwk (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi there!


You got a link?

Sorry I couldn't find it


Thanks


----------



## nictwk (Jul 25, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> If you are getting straps from SEA, why not Ray-skin straps or Croc skin ones from Thailand?
> (Assuming, you are not mad about the environment and the animals that happen to inhabit it)


Hi, do you have a link?

Thanks so much!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I recently ordered the cheapest genuine Croc skin strap I could find on Ali. Was only £13.11 at the time after coupons. We'll see how it turns out. 
Link:
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/32858354741.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.10224c4ddDcYgS

I also bought a ~$4 Daniel Wellington clone on Ali one time for the lols, to see how much watch you can get for so little money. And yeah it's crap, never worn it. I think you need to be in the $10+ range for quartz if you want something actually wearable.

Also might pick up that Cadisen C1032...whenever I forget about it and I think I don't need it, it pops up again and I think hmm it's such a good deal. Like £40 atm. Might get it for someone as a Christmas present.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?

I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing–not such a success..


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


 Mainly watches and straps but EDC torches as well. Cheap and good quality. 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


I have bought a few odd tools from them, but nothing very expensive. Mostly specialist stuff, not only watch tools, but an adjustable spanner and a few screwdrivers.

Don't know if this counts but I am looking to buy a binocular microscope, for use in soldering small circuit boards, but could also be useful in working on watches too. This will hopefully be under £100/$150.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


I've mainly ordered watch related stuff (watches, straps, tools) but also some practical household items like magic sponges (great for cleaning kitchen sink, bathroom etc.) and small adhesive metal hooks.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

there's a shop I really like who sell leather goods: notebooks, pen pouches and what not. here are mine, the notebook is at least 5 years old.

the shop is "MOTERM Store"

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kSVCIodBH


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

here's a pic more worthy of f71 😉


----------



## djw1674 (Sep 21, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


Found a great pair of binoculars and a camera tripod recently. Both excellent quality.

Sent from my moto g(6) (XT1925DL) using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


Ok let's see... cufflinks, usb cables (they got a 3-in-1 usb + usb-c + iphone one that works great), usb lights (tried different ones, this one works great and has stayed solid over time, unlike others I tried that broke or have very bad lighting), computer mouse pads (including custom ones), battery testers, stainless steel ice cubes, granite whiskey stones, activated carbon cooking hood filter, a cool wooden-like alarm clock, drinking straw cleaning brush, coin purse, wooden sink brush to do the dishes, hardened tweezers, scalpel knife, fridge thermometer, soldering iron, gameboy card cartridges and pouches, bittboy (handheld videogame), elastic no-tie shoelaces, usb hub splitter, Futurama enamel pins, a very practical aluminum card holder that I use everyday (sorry no link it seems out of production), etc. etc.

Woof, never noticed I was such a well trained cog in our consuming society >_<


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


A few phones, wireless earbuds, car chargers, USB cables, rucksack, belts, sunglasses, flip-flops, jewellery my girlfriend saw and wanted. Bath mat, soap dish, portable reading light, Christmas light decoration, perfume atomiser, Velcro cable organiser tape, waterproof phone pouch, memory card reader adapter, USB flash drive, car phone holders, mini knife multi tool, laptop stand, phone cases, Bluetooth speaker.

Wow now I've gone through it all, it's a lot 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


Knives mainly. Lots of them. Usually the folding variety. Some are clones, some are original designs. All are pretty inexpensive. I also buy loads of stupid crap like pin badges, silly socks, obviously some watches. Sunglasses, phone covers etc


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Right, who was it mentioned cufflinks?

New achievement: new rabbit hole unlocked!

Sigh.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


Bought a cheap summer jacket, decent value for money, now waiting for a second one to arrive. Also a Mi Band 4, which I would categorize as "other stuff" and not "watch stuff"


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone know where I can get one similar to this?








Closest thing I could find were debert chronographs with a moonphase

There has to be something similar because other watches from corniche have had homages appear on aliexpress

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Right, who was it mentioned cufflinks?
> 
> New achievement: new rabbit hole unlocked!
> 
> Sigh.


I just opened the gate, here are the first ones I received just yesterday:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Zjl8SwU95


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> I just opened the gate, here are the first ones I received just yesterday:


Mougino, YOU'RE NOT HELPING!

Now, do you have a link to the seller you could share?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Mougino, YOU'RE NOT HELPING!
> 
> Now, do you have a link to the seller you could share?


Glad to  don't worry it shouldn't ruin you!
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Zjl8SwU95


----------



## blakadder (Oct 6, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


Tons of electronic parts and some clothing accessories (belts, shoelaces, gloves, etc). Oh, also knives.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## seungbum81 (Jul 3, 2019)

I bought watch straps, it was $5 - 15 depending on the model.
Long delivery time is a hassle, but I feel ok with their quality.

$50 -70 mechanical watches were not successful. Please buy only for the watches with very good reviews - Parnis, Loreo, etc.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> I just opened the gate, here are the first ones I received just yesterday:


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

I mainly stick to watch related stuff but have also bought some cycling related items. In fact my spendiest purchase on ali was a pair of 88mm carbon track wheels, a bit of a dice roll but they've held up very nicely.

Also one of my favorite items ever comes courtesy of ali express: this belt. I'm not much of an 'EDC' type of guy but I just love how this belt is cheap, durable, lightweigt, and easy in operation. I've bought a bunch of them and they just stay on my 'stand by' pants, saving me from having to thread a belt through the loops each morning I get dressed, there's no massive and heavy buckle dangling when it's undone, and it really declutters my life in a way that seems disproportional haha. At the price I really recommend you give them a try.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/201...-Outdoor-Travel-with-Plastic/33005643970.html


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

bearwithwatch said:


>


Mougino sent it in a later post, but here it is again:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Zjl8SwU95

There's some really nice stuff in there, already got about 4 in my basket.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


Mainly watch straps, but I've bought audio gear as well; in-ear headphones (KZ, Tin Audio, Vsonic), digital audio players (Shanling, Fiio) and speaker cables/interconnects. There's some very high quality yet affordable audiophile gear coming out of China at the moment. 

If anyone is looking to upgrade their portable audio experience, let me know and I'll send you some links to check out.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Negakinu said:


> Mainly watch straps, but I've bought audio gear as well; in-ear headphones (KZ, Tin Audio, Vsonic), digital audio players (Shanling, Fiio) and speaker cables/interconnects. There's some very high quality yet affordable audiophile gear coming out of China at the moment.
> 
> If anyone is looking to upgrade their portable audio experience, let me know and I'll send you some links to check out.


Links please! Thank you!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> Mainly watch straps, but I've bought audio gear as well; in-ear headphones (KZ, Tin Audio, Vsonic), digital audio players (Shanling, Fiio) and speaker cables/interconnects. There's some very high quality yet affordable audiophile gear coming out of China at the moment.
> 
> If anyone is looking to upgrade their portable audio experience, let me know and I'll send you some links to check out.


Agreed. I recently picked these. For the price you just can't beat the specs. 
£33.54 32%OFF | JadeAudio EW1 TWS IPX5 Bluetooth aptX V5.0 Sports Wireless Earphones with aptX/AAC/SBC Support(Clear Calls/Touch Control)
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/baPkVYFaT

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

gafi said:


> Links please! Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


For reviews on Chinese hi-fi (Chi-fi, as they call it on the Head-Fi forums): https://audiobudget.com

For an excellent Aliexpress store that sells all the popular Chi-fi brands: https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/1825606?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.559c411dsbICuD

For Chi-fi in-ear monitor (IEM) reviews on Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIw1An1OUp4XIv_h6si2etQ

Or when you really want to go down the rabbit hole: https://www.head-fi.org/forums/portable-headphones-earphones-and-in-ear-monitors.103/

Popular in-ear monitor right now: KZ ZS10 Pro, Tin Audio T3, Moondrop Crescent, CCA C10, BQEYZ K2
Popular digital audio players (DAP) manufacturers: Shanling, Fiio, Hidizs, Cajin, HiBy. (https://www.themasterswitch.com/best-digital-audio-players)

Then there's portable headphone amplifiers, USB Digital Audio Converters (DAC), Bluetooth DACs, desktop DACs, desktop amplifiers, USB-C DAC dongles...


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

ok I'm taking this way off topic, please forgive me.

do you know of any decent and budget portable amp capable of driving 2*250 ohm headphones? (dt-150 for the win)


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

colt said:


> ok I'm taking this way off topic, please forgive me.
> 
> do you know of any decent and budget portable amp capable of driving 2*250 ohm headphones? (dt-150 for the win)


What's your budget? Start by reading about the Fiio A3!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Negakinu said:


> For reviews on Chinese hi-fi (Chi-fi, as they call it on the Head-Fi forums): https://audiobudget.com
> 
> For an excellent Aliexpress store that sells all the popular Chi-fi brands: https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/1825606?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.559c411dsbICuD
> 
> ...


Yesssssss love to see this temporary diversion.

I absolutely love these:

https://audiobudget.com/product/KZ/ED2

...for a reason that he lists as a con; the silicon buds fit my ears perfectly, shut out all outside noise and are comfy to wear for hours on end. For this reason I am reluctant to spend much on earbuds - they might be great quality, but what it they don't fit me well? But I'll have a read of all the reviews, thanks

I also have and like the nylon belt mentioned above.

I've had very limited but some success with t-shirts, and absolutely none with shoes - the sizing is all over the place.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> For reviews on Chinese hi-fi (Chi-fi, as they call it on the Head-Fi forums): https://audiobudget.com
> 
> For an excellent Aliexpress store that sells all the popular Chi-fi brands: https://nl.aliexpress.com/store/1825606?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.559c411dsbICuD
> 
> ...


Any advice for hearing protectors for really-loud-concerts-when-you-'ll-be-sitting-near-the-stage, please?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

pedrorq said:


> Any advice for hearing protectors for really-loud-concerts-when-you-'ll-be-sitting-near-the-stage, please?


I use Etymotic earplugs! The ER20 XS High Fidelity.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

ED209 said:


> ...for a reason that he lists as a con; the silicon buds fit my ears perfectly, shut out all outside noise and are comfy to wear for hours on end. For this reason I am reluctant to spend much on earbuds - they might be great quality, but what it they don't fit me well?


The great thing about in-ear monitors is that you can easily swap the included tips for other eartips that fit you better. Actually, even for eartips you have specialized third party products. I love using Spinfit eartips, but you can use any kind of eartip for most IEMs. Aliexpress has hundreds to choose from. This way everyone can find an eartip that fits them perfectly.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

This Benyar watch just grabbed my eyeballs, whispered tender words. After mentally tossing the idea around over a couple of nights and finally thinking ‘damn, it’s just $29 – get the damn thing already’, I ordered one.


The caseback finish is below par – expected I guess for a watch of this price point. The reflections from the plating on the case sides have a bit of ‘funny mirrors’ going on. The movement feels coarse to hand-wind. Of course, for a little more than $10, the Cadisen C1032 makes one question every single thing about watchmaking margins - with its NH35, flawless finish, Sapphire glass and good bracelet for $40 a couple of days ago. Anyway, I digress.


The positives? The face is absolutely fantastic and really pops. The size of the dial, size of the indices, size of the hands – beautifully come together. The sunburst blue is very well done and looks every bit as good or better than my Orient Bambino V4. The thick convex mineral crystal, complements the watch well. The lume is above par for a Chinese cheapie - slightly better than my Loreo. And looks like stainless steel, the watch is heavy. The accuracy over 2 days has been good, let's see...


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


iPod parts
made to measure suits
car accessories
kitchen accessories as bakeware
phone covers
wallets
pens
home deko

but mainly watches, straps, watch parts, watch tools...


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an offtopic question but what other stuff do you guys buy off Ali?
> 
> I mainly stick to watches and straps, which has been great. Other than that, ordered a few pieces of clothing-not such a success..


Straps & watches
Volkswagen/land-rover car parts and upgrades - abs sensors, upgraded lights, OE head unit etc
Microfiber cloths, sponges, ceramic coatings for car detailing 
IEMs upto $100
Diecast toys, prank toys, figurines etc
Occasional t shirts
Couple of flashlights 
Xiaomi - pm 2.5 meter, connected home stuff
Some misc. personal care items..


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Bertl said:


> iPod parts
> made to measure suits
> car accessories
> kitchen accessories as bakeware
> ...


How were the suits? Any specific sellers/suits that had good ones?


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

d_himan said:


> Some misc. personal care items..


did you find any good sex toys then? I'm asking for a friend 

... and I'm out


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

d_himan said:


> This Benyar watch just grabbed my eyeballs, whispered tender words. After mentally tossing the idea around over a couple of nights and finally thinking 'damn, it's just $29 - get the damn thing already', I ordered one.
> 
> The caseback finish is below par - expected I guess for a watch of this price point. The reflections from the plating on the case sides have a bit of 'funny mirrors' going on. The movement feels coarse to hand-wind. Of course, for a little more than $10, the Cadisen C1032 makes one question every single thing about watchmaking margins - with its NH35, flawless finish, Sapphire glass and good bracelet for $40 a couple of days ago. Anyway, I digress.
> 
> The positives? The face is absolutely fantastic and really pops. The size of the dial, size of the indices, size of the hands - beautifully come together. The sunburst blue is very well done and looks every bit as good or better than my Orient Bambino V4. The thick convex mineral crystal, complements the watch well. The lume is above par for a Chinese cheapie - slightly better than my Loreo. And looks like stainless steel, the watch is heavy. The accuracy over 2 days has been good, let's see...


Is it this one:
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49971029

Also just how bad is the plating? Can you take a close up picture of it please?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Don't know if this counts but I am looking to buy a binocular microscope, for use in soldering small circuit boards, but could also be useful in working on watches too. This will hopefully be under £100/$150.


Jim, I will be very interested in what you turn up. I could use a good binocular microscope for watch work.



Bertl said:


> *made to measure suits*





john_marston said:


> How were the suits? Any specific sellers/suits that had good ones?


You beat me to that question. b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Bertl said:


> made to measure suits





john_marston said:


> *How were the suits?* Any specific sellers/suits that had good ones?





watchcrank said:


> You beat me to that question. b-)


I can answer this one ;-)

I also bought three mtm suits last year (from the same seller).

Let's be clear, we're talking super cheap made-to-measure, not bespoke.

But *for the price* (between 70~90 € for a three-piece suit), it's simply unbeatable O_O

Here they are :

Brown tweed :









Light gray :









Teal :









They all came from *here* : https://szmanlizimalecostumes.fr.al...782?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000061.1.25a417a9YxKR2u

I used their chart for measurements :










They're not perfect, but honestly, for the fraction of the price of a _off the rack_ vest, it's simply mind-blowing


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

john_marston said:


> How were the suits? Any specific sellers/suits that had good ones?


I ordered three times already from here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/2678154?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000002.2.3cf03cfeoRcFov

They have a wide range of different styles and fabrics, the quality is very good for the price they ask.
I did not have any issues with the correct fit, it's really made to measure.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> hi,
> Received this Bliger from summer sale.
> The build quality looks phenomenal, the dial is simply superb!
> Sapphire glass (tested with DS II), Screw-in crown feels good, steady bezel, very well aligned. the lume looks very good but fades out very quick (wasn't expecting much at this price point). GMT hands functional.
> ...


Bushu I agree with you about almost everything you say.
The movement though deserves to be looked into further.
I received the watch four days ago and I have set the time only once, when it arrived. It is uncannily accurate. Now it' running +1.5 sec but if I let it sleep crown up, tomorrow it will run 0 sec!

Screw-in crown doesn't feel good, pulling the crown to set the time (but mostly screwing it down) it's a mess. It's difficult to find the right positions to set the date/gmt and the time. 
If I try to set the time, sometimes the minutes hand jumps when I push the crown back, same for the GMT hand. 
In this review you can see it by yourself:






I don't know if it is a known DG3804 issue or a specific watch model issue.

Other than that it is really good. Fantastic value for an 80$ watch.
I'm going to buy a metal bracelet, too.
Some pictures


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

colt said:


> did you find any good sex toys then? I'm asking for a friend
> 
> ... and I'm out


I must confess, some of them are eye popping, but I'm terrified someone else would open the package and that would be the end of me.. Personal care = serum, face masks et al..


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it this one:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49971029
> 
> Also just how bad is the plating? Can you take a close up picture of it please?
> ...


Yes, that's the one.

Here you go, the good and the bad


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

You won't believe how close the bezel actions are, perfect resistance, same feel, same sound. .its hilarious! I must've got really lucky with the gentleman putting on the the Loreo Bezel in the factory!


----------



## Neomentat (Apr 25, 2013)

Interesting styles, anyone have first hand experience with these watches? I wonder if they are good in RL.


----------



## Neomentat (Apr 25, 2013)

On another note, Victorinox often have very good models marked down to $100 for black Friday with sapphire and modern designs. Wouldn't that beat any of these in the value department?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

They would be great purchases but most probably quartz.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

nictwk said:


> Hi, do you have a link?
> 
> Thanks so much!


https://mythaicraft.auctivacommerce.com/Category.aspx?CategoryId=252820
https://bangkokbootery.com/product/shiny-crocodile-leather-watch-band/


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone know where I can get one similar to this?
> View attachment 14555669
> 
> 
> ...


Sugess
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000159375489.html

Solvil et Titus
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000173246784.html

Reef Tiger
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32805921989.html

San martin:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32926374758.html

Merkur:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000167347078.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000165833418.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sea-gull
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000209331059.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000089579738.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000092600906.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000057243661.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Objectively no (Not in terms of price, finish, materials etc.).
Only department Victorinox beats these brands in is resale.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Mougino sent it in a later post, but here it is again:
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Zjl8SwU95
> 
> There's some really nice stuff in there, already got about 4 in my basket.


I meant the watch.
Should've written clearly o|


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> I meant the watch.
> Should've written clearly o|


Seiko A239 worldtimer from 1979. Your best bet would be eBay, or if you want I have a spare one whose looking for a new home 









[edit] it's a fascinating little watch, the only one I know with a dual layer lcd screen:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Seiko A239 worldtimer from 1979. Your best bet would be eBay, or if you want I have a spare one whose looking for a new home  [/IMG]
> 
> [edit] it's a fascinating little watch, the only one I know with a dual layer lcd screen:


Thank you for your offer. However, already got world time from Casio which was nicked by wifey a few years back. 

I was curious since I didn't know that Sieko was also in race to produce world time watch. :think:


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

colt said:


> did you find any good sex toys then? I'm asking for a friend
> 
> ... and I'm out


Its a lot cheaper if you buy second hand....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> Jim, I will be very interested in what you turn up. I could use a good binocular microscope for watch work.


So far I have identified one that is not on the really cheap list but seems reasonable. Why I have not pulled the trigger yet is because I think 20X minimum could be too much, even though they say it is wide view, so I am continuing to search. Magnification starting at 3.5 or 5 would be better, going up to 20X but I may be wrong??

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000498602.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.280e2e0eOHjcTh

This one starts at 3.5x Mag which I think is better, but is significantly dearer, but for what we need could be the way we have to go?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32693008258.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.14.14824dbcOZViyk

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> So far I have identified one that is not on the really cheap list but seems reasonable. Why I have not pulled the trigger yet is because I think 20X minimum could be too much, even though they say it is wide view, so I am continuing to search. Magnification starting at 3.5 or 5 would be better, going up to 20X but I may be wrong??
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000498602.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.280e2e0eOHjcTh
> 
> ...


20X is way too much for most watch related work. I have one with stepless zoom lens and mostly use it at 3.5x and then zoom in for special cases.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This looks like a bargain:

£38.83 59%OFF | GUANQIN Relogio Masculino gq50009 Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Clock men Sport 200m waterproof Wristwatches
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KZl0omCeJ









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> This looks like a bargain:
> 
> £38.83 59%OFF | GUANQIN Relogio Masculino gq50009 Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Clock men Sport 200m waterproof Wristwatches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KZl0omCeJ
> ...


And if the brand name was not giving it away enough, they named the model PRC 200


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> they named the model PRC 200


The Guanqin People's Republic of China 200 😎


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

mougino said:


> And if the brand name was not giving it away enough, they named the model PRC 200


Yes  they make a few homage watches. I have a homage to an IWC Chronograph for around $60 and it looks, feels and runs very good. I was surprised

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rista said:


> 20X is way too much for most watch related work. I have one with stepless zoom lens and mostly use it at 3.5x and then zoom in for special cases.


That was what I thought, which is why I began looking at the stepless zoom models, but on average they run out at three times the price, by the time you get them posted!

Ho hum, will have to either not buy another watch or save some money in another way 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> That was what I thought, which is why I began looking at the stepless zoom models, but on average they run out at three times the price, by the time you get them posted!
> 
> Ho hum, will have to either not buy another watch or save some money in another way
> 
> ...


Yeah, I ended up paying around $250 for mine with postage and everything. I didn't like it at first because I wasn't really familiar with microscopes and didn't know since it's stereoscopic you need to mess with the eyepiece settings until you find just the right spot with the width of your eyes etc. But with an auxiliary 0.5x barlow lens it is super useful for everything and gives you a lot of space to work with. The 3.5x-45x range is more than I'll ever need. The microscope you linked does not support auxiliary lenses so you're basically stuck with the lenses you have. You can swap eyepieces but they're already only 10x. Although $250 isn't exactly cheap, I feel it is well worth it considering the cheaper ones have hardly any use in watchmaking.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Rista said:


> Yeah, I ended up paying around $250 for mine with postage and everything. I didn't like it at first because I wasn't really familiar with microscopes and didn't know since it's stereoscopic you need to mess with the eyepiece settings until you find just the right spot with the width of your eyes etc. But with an auxiliary 0.5x barlow lens it is super useful for everything and gives you a lot of space to work with. The 3.5x-45x range is more than I'll ever need. The microscope you linked does not support auxiliary lenses so you're basically stuck with the lenses you have. You can swap eyepieces but they're already only 10x. Although $250 isn't exactly cheap, I feel it is well worth it considering the cheaper ones have hardly any use in watchmaking.


What scope and Barlow did you end up buying?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> This looks like a bargain:
> 
> £38.83 59%OFF | GUANQIN Relogio Masculino gq50009 Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Clock men Sport 200m waterproof Wristwatches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KZl0omCeJ
> ...


Does anyone have one of these? If so what's it like?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone have one of these? If so what's it like?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk











Wearing it today. It is one or my favourites. My friend has the original and there is hardly any difference.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Wearing it today. It is one or my favourites. My friend has the original and there is hardly any difference.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


It looks great. What's the bracelet like?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> It looks great. What's the bracelet like?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Pretty sturdy. Clasp is a bit thin and prone to scratch.









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Pretty sturdy. Clasp is a bit thin and prone to scratch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you had any issues with it at all?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> So far I have identified one that is not on the really cheap list but seems reasonable. Why I have not pulled the trigger yet is because I think 20X minimum could be too much, even though they say it is wide view, so I am continuing to search. Magnification starting at 3.5 or 5 would be better, going up to 20X but I may be wrong??
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000498602.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.280e2e0eOHjcTh
> 
> ...


I have 2 scopes. First one is similar to these. The main drawback is the working distance, 3-4 inches at 10x 1.5 inches at 30x, is not enough to get a screwdriver on your work. At 10x, I can see most of a Seiko movement. I still use this one for inspection because it is quick to set up.

Scope 2 is variable magnification. 3.5x to 40x maybe. It has all the bells and whistles. Most important is the long working distance, about 10 inches at the lower magnifications. I do wish I could tilt the head because it is difficult to put a screwdriver on a screw looking straight down on it.

Any scope is better than no scope. You may as well get the right one first time so you don't buy twice like I did.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Have you had any issues with it at all?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Not at all. Have it a year now i think.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Not at all. Have it a year now i think.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Thanks for sharing the pictures and your experience with the watch.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> So far I have identified one that is not on the really cheap list but seems reasonable. Why I have not pulled the trigger yet is because I think 20X minimum could be too much, even though they say it is wide view, so I am continuing to search. Magnification starting at 3.5 or 5 would be better, going up to 20X but I may be wrong??
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000498602.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.280e2e0eOHjcTh


I really am in the Twilight Zone after following your link...It led me to here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32862974777.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.1.b1f8c627T39Jmt
Nice! :-!


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Speaking of microscopes, I use a desk led magnifier 5x, and I found it really suficient for watches. It has a large field of view, can be oriented as you wish, it has Light all around, so no shadows, and enough space to use anything. Cheap and reliable.









Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Aeryn said:


> Speaking of microscopes, I use a desk led magnifier 5x, and I found it really suficient for watches. It has a large field of view, can be oriented as you wish, it has Light all around, so no shadows, and enough space to use anything. Cheap and reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those. Beautiful lamp!

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

These are a few other watches that are in my list of "watches to visit for the upcoming 11.11 sale":

￡80.08 52%OFF | Luxury Brand Men's Watches Nesun Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Sapphire relogio masculino Genuine Leather Strap clock N9606-2
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XzHfJ9vij

This is a new one from Carnival that I haven't seen before. I like the look of it and I might be tempted to get other colours too:

￡65.09 51%OFF | Carnival Automatic Watch Men 2019 Sport Nylon Strap Mechanical Watches Waterproof Auto Date Clock Montre Homme
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/UDsWV5v0n

This has got a Tag Monaco vibe going on without being too much of a direct copy. Might be a bit shiny though and I'm not sure what I feel about square cases:

￡57.82 66%OFF | Relogio Masculino Men's Automatic Watch Men Business Mechanical Watch Leather Strap Wrist Watches Top Luxury Sport Male Clock
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bX7rDEJe7

￡62.67 48%OFF | GUANQIN 2019 clock business Automatic watch men Steel Skeleton Mechanical waterproof watch top brand luxury relogio masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/sA4gBzfBV

Thoughts and opinions welcomed!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> These are a few other watches that are in my list of "watches to visit for the upcoming 11.11 sale":
> 
> ￡80.08 52%OFF | Luxury Brand Men's Watches Nesun Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Sapphire relogio masculino Genuine Leather Strap clock N9606-2
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XzHfJ9vij
> ...


I have the Nesun. It's a really nice watch, and I especially like the strap it came on. It's I've of the few watches I've bought from Ali that had stayed on the stock strap. I've not had any issues with it. The only slight grip I have is that the date window font doesn't match the rest of the dial.

I annually ended up getting mine from Gearbest, as it was cheaper there. They seem to have it on offer at the moment now too.

https://gearbest.app.link/mNghWULZX0

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48053975

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> This is a new one from Carnival that I haven't seen before. I like the look of it and I might be tempted to get other colours too:
> 
> ￡65.09 51%OFF | Carnival Automatic Watch Men 2019 Sport Nylon Strap Mechanical Watches Waterproof Auto Date Clock Montre Homme
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/UDsWV5v0n


That green Carnival looks interesting. Any idea of the movement? They don't seem to specify it and I couldn't see any photos showing it properly.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the Nesun. It's a really nice watch, and I especially like the strap it came on. It's I've of the few watches I've bought from Ali that had stayed on the stock strap. I've not had any issues with it. The only slight grip I have is that the date window font doesn't match the rest of the dial.
> 
> I annually ended up getting mine from Gearbest, as it was cheaper there. They seem to have it on offer at the moment now too.
> 
> ...


Thanks No1VIPER, my only concern is that the newer version seems to have black hands in all the images that I could see of the white dial. It could just be the way they've photographed it, but I think the silver hands look much nicer, like on your watch.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks No1VIPER, my only concern is that the newer version seems to have black hands in all the images that I could see of the white dial. It could just be the way they've photographed it, but I think the silver hands look much nicer, like on your watch.


I'd send the seller a message asking what colour the hands actually are, and perhaps get them to send you an actual picture.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Sasropakis said:


> That green Carnival looks interesting. Any idea of the movement? They don't seem to specify it and I couldn't see any photos showing it properly.


I found another listing which has English text in the description and states that it has a "Japanese movement". Given that Carnival seems to use Miyota movements in all their other watches and the fact that the date wheel looks similar to other models with the Miyota 82xx, that would be my best guess.

I'm okay with a Miyota in there for that price. Would prefer not to have the day showing but I can live with that too. I particularly like the colour options and the fact that even in white/silver it seems to have a bit of sunburst going on.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the Nesun. It's a really nice watch, and I especially like the strap it came on. It's I've of the few watches I've bought from Ali that had stayed on the stock strap. I've not had any issues with it. The only slight grip I have is that the date window font doesn't match the rest of the dial.
> 
> I annually ended up getting mine from Gearbest, as it was cheaper there. They seem to have it on offer at the moment now too.
> 
> ...


No1VIPER, can you confirm it is really sapphire?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> No1VIPER, can you confirm it is really sapphire?


No it's not sapphire. I tested it with the trusty Diamond Selector 2.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Speaking of microscopes, I use a desk led magnifier 5x, and I found it really suficient for watches. It has a large field of view, can be oriented as you wish, it has Light all around, so no shadows, and enough space to use anything. Cheap and reliable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I have something that is a poor substitute for your magnifier light, but have found I need more magnification for some tasks and binocular vision would be an advantage. Trying to solder on fine circuit boards without depth of field view is virtually impossible. 3.5 to 5 X magnification is ok for most things, but for the 10% or more that needs more magnification, this is what I was thinking called for a small, affordable binocular microscope!

The search continues 

Regards,
Jim


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd send the seller a message asking what colour the hands actually are, and perhaps get them to send you an actual picture.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


The seller confirmed - the hands are black. I think the silver looks better but I can see why they may have changed to black to improve legibility.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

6.11 No.011 solar powered watch review


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting one of those Carnival tritium field watches in the next sale. Anyone got one?

€ 65,96 51%OFF | Carnival T25 Tritium
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/l8QwhuhLz


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> The seller confirmed - the hands are black. I thick the silver looks better but I can see why they may have changed to black to improve legibility.


You're right about the legibility. Silver hands on white dials are in a lot of situations virtually impossible to read. I have watches on which I painted the hands black because of that 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> The seller confirmed - the hands are black. I think the silver looks better but I can see why they may have changed to black to improve legibility.


In certain lighting it can be a little more difficult to see the hands, so I guess that made a good call in terms of legality.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of those Carnival tritium field watches in the next sale. Anyone got one?
> 
> € 65,96 51%OFF | Carnival T25 Tritium
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/l8QwhuhLz


I don't have it anymore, as I sold it on. But I use to have one. It's a great watch. The only reason I sold it in the end, is because I prefer my watches to have more curved lugs.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46663907

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jakartans (Oct 7, 2019)

hi, im looking for the jumping hour watch either is quartz / mechanical,
does anyone have a suggestion


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

TheFinalHour said:


> I'm thinking about getting one of those Carnival tritium field watches in the next sale. Anyone got one?
> 
> € 65,96 51%OFF | Carnival T25 Tritium
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/l8QwhuhLz


I have one, black dial and PVD on bracelet. It's a great watch for the money, I like it a lot. Very legible and T25 tubes are IMO better than the best lume in real world use - yes Seiko lume etc is brighter immediately after you charge it up, but if you happen to need to check the time when it's dark 9/10 times the tritium will be brighter, and 10/10 times it will be bright enough to easily read, so what more do you need?

The crown isn't screw-down. The bracelet has polished and brushed sections that IMO isn't appropriate to a field watch, and being PVD I can't brush mine fully.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Anyone know what the score is with UK customs, I've just received a watch that was valued at $20 on the package but was hit with an £11 fee, surely that can't be right? 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

rockhopper353 said:


> Anyone know what the score is with UK customs, I've just received a watch that was valued at $20 on the package but was hit with an £11 fee, surely that can't be right?
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


$20 is now worth more than the VAT exempt limit of £15, so you'll pay 20% on the full amount plus the admin fee. You can thank Brexit for that.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

I think Customs are getting more efficient/tightening their belt more and more with foreign goods - see it a lot on HUKD mobile phone threads about Aliexpress sellers and the like.

On a lighter note, I'm hoping the Gearbest 11.11 sale will be as good as the 2018 sale (eg, Guanqin GJ16034 £28.43, GJ16106 £31.34, Guanqin GQ20022 £24.29 etc). 

I compiled a thread on a "deals site" about various watches* (thanks to HoustonReal's mention of the sale) last year on the 17th but the prices definitely aren't as low at the moment. Want to re-buy the Guanqin GJ16106 I broke within a few months!

*I'd link to the thread for reference, but I'd probably get a slap as it has naughty affiliate links. They're not anything to do with me, it's just how the site operates!


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up, I suppose nothing is a surprise with customs nowadays! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

What do the ali experts think -

The San Martin 62 mas, will it be a good deal cheaper on 11.11 sale??

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> I use to have one.





ED209 said:


> I have one


Thanks guys, I think I'd go with a black dial, blue tubes and stainless steel case. If I don't like the polished bits I might try sandblasting it (I've been wanting to do that, my mate has an air compressor so I bought one of those guns, turns out it has a different connector and it's been gathering dust ever since. Might go after the right hose/connecting bit for this project. A blasted finish seems appropriate for a field watch).
But it's all dependent on the price when the sale hits I suppose.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

Has anyone found a diver like the Tevise, but in yellow?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_52


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> I use Etymotic earplugs! The ER20 XS High Fidelity.
> 
> View attachment 14557187


Thanks! Please tell me where you got them, can't find them on ali

(feel free to send me a PM, don't want to hijack this ali thread  )


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

rockhopper353 said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I suppose nothing is a surprise with customs nowadays!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


You'll pay out on 100% of packages that are declared at $20 whenever the value of $20 is greater than £15 on the day that your package is valued. A customs declaration of $20 tells the Post Office that VAT (plus admin) is due on this item.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

I havnt been around much lately so I am not sure if this one already passed in this tread or not.

I just ordered this vintage case 369 sterile sub with drilled lugs and domed plexi crystal...for €46,- shipped!

They have some other designs too, even a pepsi gmt version... from the buyer reviews it seems like they are really without logo too.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Quint1980 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I havnt been around much lately so I am not sure if this one already passed in this tread or not.
> 
> ...


Looking nice. Link?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

gafi said:


> Looking nice. Link?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Ah yes, sorry! Here it is:

€ 46,96 60%OFF | 40mm luxury watch automatic steel shell mechanical watch luminous mobile phone core aluminum bezel brushed bracelet 1017
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KHcvFbnMP

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I havnt been around much lately so I am not sure if this one already passed in this tread or not.
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on a similar one too.

£46.14 41%OFF | 1960 Retro Watch Men's Automatic Mechanical 39.5mm red Sterile Dial red Aluminum Sheet Bezel Luminous
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/AAcr1zuvV









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had my eye on a similar one too.
> 
> £46.14 41%OFF | 1960 Retro Watch Men's Automatic Mechanical 39.5mm red Sterile Dial red Aluminum Sheet Bezel Luminous
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/AAcr1zuvV
> ...


I like that color!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had my eye on a similar one too.
> 
> £46.14 41%OFF | 1960 Retro Watch Men's Automatic Mechanical 39.5mm red Sterile Dial red Aluminum Sheet Bezel Luminous
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/AAcr1zuvV
> ...


Look great for the price. I wonder if the lug width is really 22mm.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> No it's not sapphire. I tested it with the trusty Diamond Selector 2.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I had this Nesun in my shopping cart at gearbest for the past 1 month. The non Sapphire thingie is a let down,thanks for the information. They blatantly advertise 2.5D curved Sapphire...

Now unless it plunges down in pricing for 11.11, so I won't bite.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Look great for the price. I wonder if the lug width is really 22mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I had the same question, I just asked the seller for real pictures. Let's see. Could be a nice alternative to tiger concept.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

baczajka said:


> Look great for the price. I wonder if the lug width is really 22mm.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I didn't even notice that in the specs tbh. Looking at the proportions I would say it looks more like the standard 20mm you would expect on a sub style homage.

Only one way to know for sure. I will do some measurements when it arrives.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I didn't even notice that in the specs tbh. Looking at the proportions I would say it looks more like the standard 20mm you would expect on a sub style homage.
> 
> Only one way to know for sure. I will do some measurements when it arrives.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I was thinking the same thing. I just assumed it was 20mm.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

d_himan said:


> I had this Nesun in my shopping cart at gearbest for the past 1 month. The non Sapphire thingie is a let down,thanks for the information. They blatantly advertise 2.5D curved Sapphire...
> 
> Now unless it plunges down in pricing for 11.11, so I won't bite.


I had the same thought. For €70 (on gearbest) it was too good to be true!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

kovy71 said:


> I had the same question, I just asked the seller for real pictures. Let's see. Could be a nice alternative to tiger concept.
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


My thinking exactly. .33 the cost of a TC with Seagull movement would be a no brainer.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

You've got me super curious about this one. Please do keep us posted once you receive it!



Quint1980 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I havnt been around much lately so I am not sure if this one already passed in this tread or not.
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had my eye on a similar one too.
> 
> £46.14 41%OFF | 1960 Retro Watch Men's Automatic Mechanical 39.5mm red Sterile Dial red Aluminum Sheet Bezel Luminous
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/AAcr1zuvV
> ...


I've managed to find this watch even cheaper here:

£40.78 60%OFF | Watch automatic mechanical watch luminous hand red dial men's movement 40 mm steel shell aluminum bezel brushed bracelet 1013
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/rTgwSxeSR

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> I've managed to find this watch even cheaper here:
> 
> £40.78 60%OFF | Watch automatic mechanical watch luminous hand red dial men's movement 40 mm steel shell aluminum bezel brushed bracelet 1013
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/rTgwSxeSR
> ...


Nice watches, but I just don't like sterile dials. Would buy if there was a kind of logo.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Is anyone here who owns a Cadisen C1032 willing to answer a questions for me? I was hoping someone could tell me the size of the dial. I was thinking it might be a decent cheap mod platform if it will accommodate most of the aftermarket dials. It looks like its about the right size but I was hoping someone who owns the watch could measure for me.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

sage626700 said:


> Is anyone here who owns a Cadisen C1032 willing to answer a questions for me? I was hoping someone could tell me the size of the dial. I was thinking it might be a decent cheap mod platform if it will accommodate most of the aftermarket dials. It looks like its about the right size but I was hoping someone who owns the watch could measure for me.


I measured mine with a ruler and it seems to be 34mm, that is the size of the aperture so the dial itself is probably slightly larger. But based on what I've read the dial might be fixed to the case so it might not be the easiest one to remove. I believe that in order to change the hands you need access them by removing the bezel and the crystal so the movement and dial aren't removable just by opening the case back and removing the crown stem as with most watches.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Sasropakis said:


> sage626700 said:
> 
> 
> > Is anyone here who owns a Cadisen C1032 willing to answer a questions for me? I was hoping someone could tell me the size of the dial. I was thinking it might be a decent cheap mod platform if it will accommodate most of the aftermarket dials. It looks like its about the right size but I was hoping someone who owns the watch could measure for me.
> ...


Thank you. That definitely means it's not a great candidate for a mod platform. Guess I'll stick to seiko 5s for non diver mods.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

sage626700 said:


> Thank you. That definitely means it's not a great candidate for a mod platform. Guess I'll stick to seiko 5s for non diver mods.


Guanqin GJ16034 could be an alternative (I have that one too). The dial aperture is also 34mm and the construction is "traditional" so you can easily remove the movement and the dial; and it has a screw in caseback. Guanqin used to come with NH36 but nowadays they are using Miyota 8000 series movement but it should have sapphire crystal and the case is well made and rather original in style.


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Sasropakis said:


> Guanqin GJ16034 could be an alternative (I have that one too). The dial aperture is also 34mm and the construction is "traditional" so you can easily remove the movement and the dial; and it has a screw in caseback. Guanqin used to come with NH36 but nowadays they are using Miyota 8000 series movement but it should have sapphire crystal and the case is well made and rather original in style.


aren't the aftermarket dials for Seikos usually 28-29mm? they would be too small wouldn't they?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

On Aliexpress (on Ebay too) there are two version of Parnis GMT 
with indexes slightly different. I'm pretty sure that's the only difference.
I wonder if new indexes are better lumed.
Which one do you like better?

Older version








Newer version


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Amuthini said:


> Sasropakis said:
> 
> 
> > Guanqin GJ16034 could be an alternative (I have that one too). The dial aperture is also 34mm and the construction is "traditional" so you can easily remove the movement and the dial; and it has a screw in caseback. Guanqin used to come with NH36 but nowadays they are using Miyota 8000 series movement but it should have sapphire crystal and the case is well made and rather original in style.
> ...


Yeah most aftermarket dials are 28-29mm, but there are other sizes mostly available on ebay. I hadn't seen the cadisen in person and the pictures make it look smaller.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> On Aliexpress (on Ebay too) there are two version of Parnis GMT
> with indexes slightly different. I'm pretty sure that's the only difference.
> I wonder if new indexes are better lumed.
> Which one do you like better?
> ...


I like the older one (top pic) better. The other one looks like a Seiko SKX. Not that that's bad...on an SKX.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

sage626700 said:


> Yeah most aftermarket dials are 28-29mm, but there are other sizes mostly available on ebay. I hadn't seen the cadisen in person and the pictures make it look smaller.


From memory the dial is closer to 34.5mm. it's not fixed to the case, but the top bezel is extremely difficult to get off - I had to use one of those 4 bladed bezel removal tools to get it off. It's also very hard to get back on to sit flush with case, the fit is extremely tight. I ended up putting the bezel and crystal in the freezer for a few minutes to shrink it down.

Because it's a top loader, it was easy to file out the case to fit a standard 35mm Seiko dress watch dial. I put a cocktail time dial in mine, but the Seiko dial was a bit thicker than Cadisen, so I had to file the bottom of the bezel to fit.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm gonna have to give this a try for $8.25. Looks good!









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000247561732.html


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm gonna have to give this a try for $8.25. Looks good!
> 
> View attachment 14577017
> 
> ...


It's inevitable. b-)


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> From memory the dial is closer to 34.5mm. it's not fixed to the case, but the top bezel is extremely difficult to get off - I had to use one of those 4 bladed bezel removal tools to get it off. It's also very hard to get back on to sit flush with case, the fit is extremely tight. I ended up putting the bezel and crystal in the freezer for a few minutes to shrink it down.
> 
> Because it's a top loader, it was easy to file out the case to fit a standard 35mm Seiko dress watch dial. I put a cocktail time dial in mine, but the Seiko dial was a bit thicker than Cadisen, so I had to file the bottom of the bezel to fit.


Good to know that. I had the hands of my silver dial Cadisen changed and I left the job to a watchmaker which was the right decision. I didn't meet the watchmaker but only a salesperson so I couldn't ask how it was exactly done.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm gonna have to give this a try for $8.25. Looks good!
> 
> View attachment 14577017
> 
> ...


I've got it, it's huge and uncomfortable. But for the price be my guest and make an opinion for yourself


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I posted a while back about some troubles I was having with my payments being blocked on AliX and I thought I'd provide an update for the benefit of others who may encounter the same issue. Warning - wall of text ahead, this is your last chance to skip.

To recap - my payments were being blocked because my card had been cancelled (due to fraud problems) and when I tried to add a new card, the site pushed me towards going through a verification process on Alipay. I'd just had to cancel a card due to fraud and I didn't want to then start handing out a lot of personal information to a chinese website. 

I decided to ditch that account and just create a new one and hey presto! It worked! .... for the first purchase. As soon as I tried to purchase something else - boom, verification process again. I tried speaking to an AliX support agent on chat, but they just insisted I'd have to go through the verification process.

Well, Google is your friend - it seems a lot of people also didn't feel comfortable with providing the info that AliPay was asking for. I finally came across a reddit thread where someone said that they'd been verified by submitting pictures with key info blocked out. So I tried that and it worked.

Credit card: put a piece of paper over the middle digits so it only shows the first four and end four.
Driving licence: covered my photo
Bank account: only used the top of the page with my address & card number, covered the card number as per above (middle digits)

You're still sending over an uncomfortable amount of information, but at least if any one piece gets stolen/lifted/distributed from AliX, it's less useful for identity theft or other nefarious purposes.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> I've got it, it's huge and uncomfortable. But for the price be my guest and make an opinion for yourself


You've just saved me a massive £6.52, thank you. I hadn't seen how huge these are. The page quotes 46mm case and 26mm strap width. Too big for me.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

leastonh said:


> You've just saved me a massive £6.52, thank you. I hadn't seen how huge these are. The page quotes 46mm case and 26mm strap width. Too big for me.


I guess it wasn't so inevitable at all. They need a new name then: Ananke :-d

(It is actually a good name for a watch.)


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

Do they not take Paypal?? Cheers p


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

PAUL H. said:


> Do they not take Paypal?? Cheers p


Only some vendors do (not all), but then they charge more and you have to do a separate PayPal transaction for each item.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

mrwomble said:


> Only some vendors do (not all), but then they charge more and you have to do a separate PayPal transaction for each item.


Thanks....but sometimes don't like to give my credit card # out........thanks / cheers p


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Can anyone recommend a seller with marine nationale straps?


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I havnt been around much lately so I am not sure if this one already passed in this tread or not.
> 
> ...


If it's sterile it looks nice, but the store categories being "RLX" "007" makes me think fakes. I like this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000252648445.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.49.68572ae1HcDU2m


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

MaxBottomTime said:


> If it's sterile it looks nice, but the store categories being "RLX" "007" makes me think fakes. I like this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000252648445.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.49.68572ae1HcDU2m


I went through quite a few links to these and was unable to find even a single user review regarding these. Even one review with a couple of photos showing the actual watch with the mentioned "sterile" dial would be great, but none.


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchover said:


> View attachment 14582313
> 
> View attachment 14582315


I think these *DOM MS-375* (Movado Museum) homages have been discontinued. The old listings claim they had sapphire crystals, but I'm skeptical.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

tintin82 said:


> I went through quite a few links to these and was unable to find even a single user review regarding these. Even one review with a couple of photos showing the actual watch with the mentioned "sterile" dial would be great, but none.


They are new listings. It looks like some of the sellers start price around 50 usd and once they get some sales on the listings they increase their price to around 110 usd. I'm not sure if this is a common tactic amongst Alix sellers...

I was able to find one guy complaining it did not have a logo... fingers crossed!

I'll report back with pictures and impressions when it arrives.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MaxBottomTime said:


> If it's sterile it looks nice, but the store categories being "RLX" "007" makes me think fakes. I like this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000252648445.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.49.68572ae1HcDU2m


These are on eBay too.


----------



## italy7 (Dec 14, 2014)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Can anyone recommend a seller with marine nationale straps?


I've purchased from ZBL watchband store and am pleased with marine nationale.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Can anyone recommend a seller with marine nationale straps?


hi mate. I bought 1, then 2 more from onthelevel store

quite a lot of colors, and different color hardware: black, gold, silver

€ 8,23 40%OFF | New Elastic Watch Strap French Troops Parachute Strap Nato Nylon Belt Watchband 18mm 20mm 22mm With Black Gold Silver Buckle #E
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3TM5uIKvH


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> View attachment 14582383


I like how they came up with the idea of matching bigger dial to smaller case.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

Looking for a watch that would be as close to the attached one as possible:







It looks a lot like Zenith Pilot although it is not.
Cathedral watch hands
Black face with luminous antique numeralsOnion crown
Fluted bezel (not really - what is the neame of this bezel style?)

I've seen the Ochstin/Torbollo twins that mimick the Zenith







As well as this Curen with a nonsense weekday indicator...








Tell me you've seen better and I can afford them!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AliExpress 'search by image' feature is your friend 








44 mm Parnis sterile meca https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/XWV9fcfsP


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a good seller of *quick-detach* leather straps on Ali-Express? I'm hoping for something a cut or two above the $5-$10 straps that are similar to those $10-$15 straps sold by Cheapest Nato Straps. (I have plenty of that class of strap, and for the most part, they're not very good and don't hold up well.) Not very price sensitive, just looking for good quality and value.

I'm sure some good options have come up before, but this thread is so huge that it's difficult to search.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

watchcrank said:


> Can anyone recommend a good seller of *quick-detach* leather straps on Ali-Express? I'm hoping for something a cut or two above the $5-$10 straps that are similar to those $10-$15 straps sold by Cheapest Nato Straps. (I have plenty of that class of strap, and for the most part, they're not very good and don't hold up well.) Not very price sensitive, just looking for good quality and value.
> 
> I'm sure some good options have come up before, but this thread is so huge that it's difficult to search.


I had the same experience with cheapestnatosyraps. I tried a free on AE and am very happy with the SFT Store. Extremely fast shipping and imho much better quality than cheapestnatos. But I'm afraid they don't have quick-detach straps ...

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomasso said:


> Looking for a watch that would be as close to the attached one as possible:
> View attachment 14582697
> 
> It looks a lot like Zenith Pilot although it is not.
> ...


Came across this one by carnival, which seems to be a pretty good brand:

￡60.17 50%OFF | Carnival Automatic Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Pilot Mechanical Watches Waterproof Luminous Wristwatch Clock erkek kol saati 2018
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/2994v9YG


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Tomasso said:


> Looking for a watch that would be as close to the attached one as possible:
> View attachment 14582697
> 
> It looks a lot like Zenith Pilot although it is not.
> ...


I owned this Torbollo. Very cheap quality. Wouldn't buy again.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Tomasso said:


> Looking for a watch that would be as close to the attached one as possible:
> View attachment 14582697
> 
> It looks a lot like Zenith Pilot although it is not.
> ...


I bought the ochstin one...really a dirty goods...fake Chrono, floating hands, really light case, ...... band...used I e time and keep in the box

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My Corgeut Speedy showed up today. For $44 it is very tough to beat. Wish it had sapphire and an adjustable clasp on the bracelet, but it is excellent otherwise.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

baczajka said:


> My Corgeut Speedy showed up today. For $44 it is very tough to beat. Wish it had sapphire and an adjustable clasp on the bracelet, but it is excellent otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 14584039


I'm probably going to pick one of these up in the 11.11 sale. What's the bracelet it comes on like?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm probably going to pick one of these up in the 11.11 sale. What's the bracelet it comes on like?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Bracelet seems ok. Solid links including the end links. Screw adjustment. No adjustment on the clasp. Polished center links.

I was hoping a sub bracelet might fit, but it does not.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

baczajka said:


> My Corgeut Speedy showed up today. For $44 it is very tough to beat. Wish it had sapphire and an adjustable clasp on the bracelet, but it is excellent otherwise.
> 
> View attachment 14584039


Looks great. Does this have the Seiko VK movement?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Bracelet seems ok. Solid links including the end links. Screw adjustment. No adjustment on the clasp. Polished center links.
> 
> I was hoping a sub bracelet might fit, but it does not.


Screwed links on a $44 watch? Wow they're really upping their game


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Loving it


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

So it is that time of year again and 11/11 is a good time to get those odd Christmas Gifts for people I know, who now all expect to get something that keeps time from me that is not too shabby. On the quartz front my solution is dead simple, the Nakzen Pagoda watches you just can't beat. I wear one of two quite frequently, a blue hands example, but I have swapped the "leather??" strap for an eBay ss bracelet! For the price you get a stunning combination that belies the fact that it cost under £20 in the Sale. My other example with a blue dial on the Nakzen ss Bracelet is ok if a bit on the rattle-rattle side, but for the price nobody except the Picky WIS amongst us cares :think: I have never had one of my non WIS friend even mention it! The only request I have, is for another eBay sourced Rally Style leather strap in Red, which for under £10 is another no brainer.

So having sorted that, the next dilemma I have is I have one Guy, who did me a great favour this Year and as a gift/thankyou I wanted to get him a Guanqin Model Number: GJ16034. He really likes mine and it has a Seiko movement which for some folks is great. But the description quotes Movement: Japan Miyota 8205 or Seiko NH36 which for the uninitiated is probably the difference between "Six" and "Two X Three" aka different but the same :-s o|

So does anybody have the magic formula on how to order one and get the Seiko NH36 movement? I wrote to a couple of sellers and got answers that lead me to believe that they don't understand the request/problem? OR should I abandon all hope, give up and just buy the Cadisen? At least I will then know I am going to get the Seiko! :-!

Best regards.
Jim


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

It all depends. Do you enjoy playing Russian roulette?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm tempted to pick up one of those Eutour magnetic watches in the 11.11 sale for the novelty factor. Especially since the newer designs have both ball bearings on top so you can still read the time from looking at the watch. 

Has anyone bought one and can share opinions after some time owning it?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> It all depends. Do you enjoy playing Russian roulette?


Funny, but, hmm, is this really an apt comparison?

Sure, there's some risk involved in buying the Guanqin, so that's similar.

But is the downside risk (receiving a Miyota 8215 instead of an NH35) anywhere comparable to blowing one's brains out?

(note: If your answer to that question is "Yes," then you truly are too far down the WIS rabbit hole, lol!)


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Guys, I've just contacted Parnis official store. I asked if I could go swimming with a submariner GMT.









His reply: "Yes,but you have to make sure that the crown is tightened every time you swim and you can only swim in shallow waters."

Do you think I should trust this guy? :think:


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ale De Alis said:


> Guys, I've just contacted Parnis official store. I asked if I could go swimming with a submariner GMT.
> 
> His reply: "Yes,but you have to make sure that the crown is tightened every time you swim and you can only swim in shallow waters."
> 
> Do you think I should trust this guy? :think:


Hmmm, define 'shallow waters'. Static water like a swimming pool without a current? A shallow stream with a strong current which could go over 5bar pressure, despite the lack of depth?

If I was happy to risk ruining the watch, I'd go for it. If I wasn't prepared to lose the watch, I simply wouldn't go near water.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Clicked once, double posted.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Hmmm, define 'shallow waters'. Static water like a swimming pool without a current? A shallow stream with a strong current which could go over 5bar pressure, despite the lack of depth?
> 
> If I was happy to risk ruining the watch, I'd go for it. If I wasn't prepared to lose the watch, I simply wouldn't go near water.


I bought this watch last year, but it came with a broken movement (I got a full refund).
I think I'm going to but it again. The DG3804 is a great movement, incredibly accurate. 
As for the pressure testing, I'll delay it to the next summer. ;-)
If the watch drowns, so be it :-(


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ale De Alis said:


> I bought this watch last year, but it came with a broken movement (I got a full refund).
> I think I'm going to but it again. The DG3804 is a great movement, incredibly accurate.
> As for the pressure testing, I'll delay it to the next summer. ;-)
> If the watch drowns, so be it :-(


I hope the watch survives the dunking and they were right about it being waterproof


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Guys, I've just contacted Parnis official store. I asked if I could go swimming with a submariner GMT.
> 
> View attachment 14585259
> 
> ...


I can confirm that it is indeed fine to swim with. I used on holiday in the pool and also in the sea too. That was about 4 months ago now, and is still working just fine.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I hope the watch survives the dunking and they were right about it being waterproof





No1VIPER said:


> I can confirm that it is indeed fine to swim with. I used on holiday in the pool and also in the sea too. That was about 4 months ago now, and is still working just fine.


Thanks, guys. Your advice is much appreciated


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

d_himan said:


> Looks great. Does this have the Seiko VK movement?


I am not sure. Did not open it, but the listing indicated a Japanese quartz movement. It does run the same as a Seiko Mecha Quartz watch I had previously. Chrono works and resets the same on this one and there are multiple ticks per second just like the Mecha Quartz.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm a bit confused at the 11.11 sale. I could buy the Cadisen for £34.72 (with coupons) like a week ago. Now it is listed for the low £40s, and the 11.11 sale listed as being only marginally cheaper. i.e. buying it a week ago was cheaper than at 11.11 ?


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Ale De Alis said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, I've just contacted Parnis official store. I asked if I could go swimming with a submariner GMT.
> ...


I'm struggling to find a source, but if you think a strong current or your arm can generate 5 bar of pressure on a watch then you are quite misinformed.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

MaxBottomTime said:


> I'm struggling to find a source, but if you think a strong current or your arm can generate 5 bar of pressure on a watch then you are quite misinformed.


I did a search online for 5atm water resistance in watches. The many sources I found with a quick Google search all seem to agree on what 5atm really means....
_Your watch can withstand splashes, shower and is suitable for swimming. It is not suitable for water sports, pool-side diving or sea diving._

Another site quoted an article from G-Shock and said about 5atm water resistance...
_50 meters (5 ATM/5 bar): This rating is much more reliable when it comes to withstanding the accidental splashes and showers of everyday life. Getting it wet won't hurt it - just don't submerge it in water._

In which case, it does seem 5atm water resistance just isn't enough. I'm no expert either and bow to those who know enough to offer this kind of advice :think: I'll always err on the side of caution with my watches.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I think a lot of the sellers purposely underestimate their real WR to cover their butts. They don't really want you to go near water with the watch to avoid buyer disappointment and wasting their time with warranty claims(which I'm sure they'd ignore for water damage).


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> I'm a bit confused at the 11.11 sale. I could buy the Cadisen for £34.72 (with coupons) like a week ago. Now it is listed for the low £40s, and the 11.11 sale listed as being only marginally cheaper. i.e. buying it a week ago was cheaper than at 11.11 ?


This is rampant. I noticed the the same thing with the Cadisen. It's a false sale or price jacking. Discounts will reduce the price to about the the same as previously advertised, perhaps with a small saving. Sometimes before sales, you'll hear people say to look at the price and take note before sale.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm going to buy a Black Bay homage, too.









The 11.11 sale price is generally more than €83.
This is the only shop that sells it for €70
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908236503.html 
Do you think I should buy from dajiwatch Store or it's a deal too good to be true?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I've been considering picking up one of those Corgeut Black Bay homages, too.

I wanted the blue bezel one. It was listed as having a Seiko NH36 (on the 'official Corgeut store') a while ago, but now it just says self-winding, and the other variants say it has a Seagull movement. Might actually pass after all. Not a fan of random seagull movements.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I've been considering picking up one of those Corgeut Black Bay homages, too.
> 
> I wanted the blue bezel one. It was listed as having a Seiko NH36 (on the 'official Corgeut store') a while ago, but now it just says self-winding, and the other variants say it has a Seagull movement. Might actually pass after all. Not a fan of random seagull movements.


In the non gmt version it's an ST16 , most likely.
It's a decent movement, pretty accurate too.


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

Any thoughts about this Seiko SKX007 homage..?
Steeldive.
- Seiko NH35 movement.
- Sapphire Crystal glass.
- Ceramic bezel.
- Swiss C3 lume.
- 200m water resistant.
- Same size as SKX007.

https://s.click.alie*press.com/e/5fe0KzzW

https://s.click.alie*press.com/e/suJLwFvq


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> In the non gmt version it's an ST16 , most likely.
> It's a decent movement, pretty accurate too.


Last time I ordered one there was a Miyota 8215 in it. And the GMT version uses a Shanghai movement of sorts which isn't that bad actually, but not great either. The GMT had some serious case issues though, but I can only judge that on the one specimen I ordered. The non GMT were a bit hit and miss, with the bronze PVD ones being the best and most consistent. None come even close to the Parnis with 9015 though.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Last time I ordered one there was a Miyota 8215 in it. And the GMT version uses a Shanghai movement of sorts which isn't that bad actually, but not great either. The GMT had some serious case issues though, but I can only judge that on the one specimen I ordered. The non GMT were a bit hit and miss, with the bronze PVD ones being the best and most consistent. None come even close to the Parnis with 9015 though.


Now, I think they're all with ST16 to keep a lower price. The new hacking version of Miyota 8 series is too expensive.

A month ago I bought a gmt bliger with a dg3804 movement. Case is good.
The movement is one of the most accurate I've ever had. 
Screw-in crown doesn't feel good though, pulling the crown to set the time (but mostly screwing it down) it's a mess. It's difficult to find the right positions to set the date/gmt and the time.
If I try to set the time, sometimes the minutes hand jumps when I push the crown back, same for the GMT hand.
In this review you can see it by yourself:


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

terrano_drift said:


> Any thoughts about this Seiko SKX007 homage..?
> Steeldive.
> - Seiko NH35 movement.
> - Sapphire Crystal glass.
> ...


I can't follow your links, but 'steel dive' brand (including sterile) watches can be bought on alibaba for $100, singly, delivered worldwide.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Brightling007 said:


> Last time I ordered one there was a Miyota 8215 in it. And the GMT version uses a Shanghai movement of sorts which isn't that bad actually, but not great either. The GMT had some serious case issues though, but I can only judge that on the one specimen I ordered. The non GMT were a bit hit and miss, with the bronze PVD ones being the best and most consistent. None come even close to the Parnis with 9015 though.


Yeah I meant Miyota 8215, not NH36!

This is the one I wanted. Are you sure there was/is an 8215 in the one you ordered? They now list 'Seagull'

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32980420107.html?spm=2114.12010610.8148356.7.19585763pnM2H2

Also really annoying they write ''200m'' on the dial, when the listing says 100m. And knowing it's garbage Chinese QC, I even have doubts at 100m...

It is a pretty Black Bay homage at ~$80 tho


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Yeah I meant Miyota 8215, not NH36!
> 
> This is the one I wanted. Are you sure there was/is an 8215 in the one you ordered? They now list 'Seagull'
> 
> ...


Does anyone know the skinny on this for sure? I have been planning on a BBB but that was thinking it was still Myota movement, if I am going to risk my first Shanghai I might just go for the GMT


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Steeldive link

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000138393327.html

I'm curios about this brand, too


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Gavinr said:


> Does anyone know the skinny on this for sure? I have been planning on a BBB but that was thinking it was still Myota movement, if I am going to risk my first Shanghai I might just go for the GMT


Ask the seller. I'm quite sure it's Seagull ST16 movement.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I did a search online for 5atm water resistance in watches. The many sources I found with a quick Google search all seem to agree on what 5atm really means....
> _Your watch can withstand splashes, shower and is suitable for swimming. It is not suitable for water sports, pool-side diving or sea diving._
> 
> Another site quoted an article from G-Shock and said about 5atm water resistance...
> ...


There are a few things at play here.

First: Watch water resistance ratings are (sometimes) laughable. I've got a DIY water filter pressure tester, and have tested all my divers (and corrected if they have failed). I have "only" tested to 100psi (~224ft).

I also have watches rated to "3atm" that have also passed at 100psi. some watchmakers do underrate. If you are curious about water resistance, check for o-rings on the crown, and case back, and then pull the movement and give it a test. I built my tester for under ~$50.

When talking about cheap chinese watches, a lot of times they are "homages" to rolex, black bay, omega, etc. The difference between these and counterfeits (albeit low quality) is often the dial. While not all may be 1/10th as water resistant as the original, if the gaskets are in place I'd wager they can take more than you figure. Also, these watches are cheap - give them a test. If they pass, go swimming. Worst case you are out a cheap movement - that's worth enjoying a watch.

Second: People have suggested that you need true 100m water resistance, even if you aren't diving past 30m, because when you swing your hand underwater it temporarily increases the pressure. This is the pseudo science, and seems you were saying this. The increase pressure from underwater current or movement is a miniscule portion of overall pressure.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

terrano_drift said:


> Any thoughts about this Seiko SKX007 homage..?
> Steeldive.
> - Seiko NH35 movement.
> - Sapphire Crystal glass.
> ...


Looks pretty good for the money, but the name "steel dive" bugs me a bit. I'd prefer a sterile, seiko, or sharkey logo over the nonsense "steel dive" name.

I picked up a few SKXs for $100 or so, changed the gaskets, got a new bracelet - put it in the same price range, but obviously used vs new.


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

ED209 said:


> terrano_drift said:
> 
> 
> > Any thoughts about this Seiko SKX007 homage..?
> ...


I found it on Alibaba, it's only $88. Thanks...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ED209 said:


> I can't follow your links, but 'steel dive' brand (including sterile) watches can be bought on alibaba for $100, singly, delivered worldwide.


That's a very intriguing possibility, as those look like big bang-for-buck propositions, at the AliEx prices, but especially so at the Alibaba prices.

ED209, have you, or has anyone else here, made single item purchases from Alibaba before and, if so, how was the experience?

Finally, ED209 (or anyone else), do you know of any other comparable watches that can be purchases singly from Alibaba? I just ran some searches for San Martin, Sharkey, Merkur and HIMQ, but nothing came up.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> That's a very intriguing possibility, as those look like big bang-for-buck propositions, at the AliEx prices, but especially so at the Alibaba prices.
> 
> ED209, have you, or has anyone else here, made single item purchases from Alibaba before and, if so, how was the experience?
> 
> Finally, ED209 (or anyone else), do you know of any other comparable watches that can be purchases singly from Alibaba? I just ran some searches for San Martin, Sharkey, Merkur and HIMQ, but nothing came up.


To answer my own question, running a search on "NH35" under Wristwatches, with the minimum shipment requirement set to "1," pulls up a good range of options. Looks like some fun experimenting ahead!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

baczajka said:


> I am not sure. Did not open it, but the listing indicated a Japanese quartz movement. It does run the same as a Seiko Mecha Quartz watch I had previously. Chrono works and resets the same on this one and there are multiple ticks per second just like the Mecha Quartz.


I also picked up one of these from the Ohly watch Store on AliExpress a couple of weeks ago. Shipping to the US was unusually quick.

The actual movement was not identified in the listing, only that it is a Japanese quartz. But, I will second that the chronograph hand does "sweep" and snap back just like a mecaquartz.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> That's a very intriguing possibility, as those look like big bang-for-buck propositions, at the AliEx prices, but especially so at the Alibaba prices.
> 
> ED209, have you, or has anyone else here, made single item purchases from Alibaba before and, if so, how was the experience?
> 
> Finally, ED209 (or anyone else), do you know of any other comparable watches that can be purchases singly from Alibaba? I just ran some searches for San Martin, Sharkey, Merkur and HIMQ, but nothing came up.


I have bought a sterile dial green steeldive watch. It is supposedly on it's way. Will report back when I receive it.

The price, including shipping to Croatia, is 110USD.









Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I did a search online for 5atm water resistance in watches. The many sources I found with a quick Google search all seem to agree on what 5atm really means....
> _Your watch can withstand splashes, shower and is suitable for swimming. It is not suitable for water sports, pool-side diving or sea diving._
> 
> Another site quoted an article from G-Shock and said about 5atm water resistance...
> ...


This "dynamic pressure" thing is a complete myth in real world usage, do a search on it, some really good posts here on WUS.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

MaxBottomTime said:


> There are a few things at play here.
> 
> First: Watch water resistance ratings are (sometimes) laughable. I've got a DIY water filter pressure tester, and have tested all my divers (and corrected if they have failed). I have "only" tested to 100psi (~224ft).
> 
> ...


It's interesting to read this because it means water resistance is potentially a complete nonsense unless you have the watch properly tested or it's ISO certified for diving. I take what you've said about some watches being capable of far more than their rating would suggest, but to me that means the reverse could be true too. For someone like me who has no way to test their watches and relies on the wonderful Internet for advice, it's a minefield.

So, in your experience with branded watches, would you say the G-Shock article I quoted is broadly correct?

My apologies everyone for going off topic.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

New dial from qiin/steeldive is coming, seen it on Qiin's WeChat...









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

ED209 said:


> I can't follow your links, but 'steel dive' brand (including sterile) watches can be bought on alibaba for $100, singly, delivered worldwide.


I wonder about the quality comparison between Steel Dive and all the Heimdallrs and San Marin etc.
They look the same but I guess SD have no AR coating. I'm about to purchase one but am not sure yet.
Do anybody know more?

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gafi said:


> I have bought a sterile dial green steeldive watch. It is supposedly on it's way. Will report back when I receive it.
> 
> The price, including shipping to Croatia, is 110USD.
> 
> ...


I'm interested in that one as well, the dial pattern and lugs look neat. What are the other specs? do you know if it has sapphire crystal?


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

terrano_drift said:


> I found it on Alibaba, it's only $88. Thanks...


You found the Steel Dive for $88. I'd definitely be wanting a link to that please!!


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Some more pics of the sterile cheapo from a seller.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I wouldn't apply Casio's water resistance to Ali watches. As stated, it kinda depends on the QC of the brand and to what extent they're over/understating. 

Casio's are known to be good in water, YouTube vids of people diving with their 30m F91. And I've gotten a 30m Casio very wet dozens of times. No issues. 
Whereas a 50m Fossil I had broke from mere rain/moist. With the QC of AliExpress, I trust their ratings even less.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Watchinski said:


> I wonder about the quality comparison between Steel Dive and all the Heimdallrs and San Marin etc.
> They look the same but I guess SD have no AR coating. I'm about to purchase one but am not sure yet.
> Do anybody know more?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


Steeldive dials are apparently designed, lumed and sourced from Singapore.
Lume is Super-luminova C3 for all of them
They use Seiko's NH-35A for all of their watches and Japanese 316L steel for all of their cases.
Waterproofing should be superb as it was built to Singapore spec.

Heimdallr, Proxima/HIMQ, Hruodland, Merkur, Escapement Time, Steeldive and San Martin/LJM used to belong to the same umbrella group, "San Martin".
But they have since split off (Though I am pretty sure they still use the same factory as San Martin).


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> I'm interested in that one as well, the dial pattern and lugs look neat. What are the other specs? do you know if it has sapphire crystal?


Yes it does


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I wouldn't apply Casio's water resistance to Ali watches. As stated, it kinda depends on the QC of the brand and to what extent they're over/understating.
> 
> Casio's are known to be good in water, YouTube vids of people diving with their 30m F91. And I've gotten a 30m Casio very wet dozens of times. No issues.
> Whereas a 50m Fossil I had broke from mere rain/moist. With the QC of AliExpress, I trust their ratings even less.


Really Depends on the brand.
Any watch below Loreo or without a screw-down crown is playing roulette
(Meaning any cheap-**** watch like Forsining/Winner/FNgreen, Tevise etc.)


----------



## terrano_drift (Apr 2, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> terrano_drift said:
> 
> 
> > I found it on Alibaba, it's only $88. Thanks...
> ...


https://m.alibaba.com/product/60624...elling-mens-watches-custom.html?tracelog=null


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ale De Alis said:


> Steeldive link
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000138393327.html
> 
> I'm curios about this brand, too


I have the steeldive 50 atmos homage. really good quality, comparable to san martin, merkur etc.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

This is the factory behind Steeldive.
Guangzhou Qiin Watch co. ltd
Company Overview - Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

leastonh said:


> It's interesting to read this because it means water resistance is potentially a complete nonsense unless you have the watch properly tested or it's ISO certified for diving. I take what you've said about some watches being capable of far more than their rating would suggest, but to me that means the reverse could be true too. For someone like me who has no way to test their watches and relies on the wonderful Internet for advice, it's a minefield.
> 
> So, in your experience with branded watches, would you say the G-Shock article I quoted is broadly correct?
> 
> My apologies everyone for going off topic.


I think it requires judgment from your end. If it's a diver from a reputable brand (seiko, citizen, orient, etc) you have little risk. Other boutique brands? Look up reviews.

Personally, i think the only way to know is to examine the construction (does the crystal employ a gasket, is there a case back o-ring, does the vrown seal) and test yourself. I have older seiko's that go through the same rundown as new Chinese watches.

Again, when we are talking knockoff watches the construction and water resistance can often be adequate for anything recreational divers need. They wont guarantee it often, so its up to you to test or gamble. That's the risk with cheap brands.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

This 11.11, no watch for me but I plan to buy a couple of watchbands: two MN straps including a burgundy (a first) Also, a 'US' nato:








And a nice black + red rallye leather strap: (probably gonna go with the black hardware)


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

mougino said:


> This 11.11, no watch for me but I plan to buy a couple of watchbands: two MN straps including a burgundy (a first) Also, a 'US' nato:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That nato looks very nice! Link please?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Quint1980 said:


> I have the steeldive 50 atmos homage. really good quality, comparable to san martin, merkur etc.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Would you mind posting a picture and link of your 50 atmos homage? Thinking about picking one of those up.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

terrano_drift said:


> https://m.alibaba.com/product/60624...elling-mens-watches-custom.html?tracelog=null


You shouldn't have published this link :-(
It's going to cost me money! :-d
Has anyone ever bought on alibaba? Are they reliable?

Check this out!!
https://qiin.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-804642655/Automatic_Diver_Watch.html

The only downside is that the shipping fee is unknown. You should negotiate it with the seller when you place the order


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

mougino said:


> AliExpress 'search by image' feature is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just found an ultra cheap version, a bit more towards Zenith Pilot:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000171016077.html


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

whitemb said:


> Would you mind posting a picture and link of your 50 atmos homage? Thinking about picking one of those up.


€ 137,03 | 42mm Stainless steel case blue dial sapphire glass ceramic bezel waterproof 200m automatic dive watch for men
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/l4VnvU1w

Its this one. I want to sell mine because its a bit big for my taste. I think it has been worn 5 times max. I'm in EU if you are interested.










Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pedrorq said:


> That nato looks very nice! Link please?


My bad, here it is:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tawDE9uk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Just to add to the Alibaba discussion, you can buy a single watch from sellers as a 'sample'. 

As usual, do your homework and look for reviews and seller stats. Qinn make some decent watches apparently.

The postage is higher than AliExpress, but the cheaper purchase price still works out as a bargain.

Beware though, there are sellers trying to scam. E.g. there was a fake seller of NTH amongst others.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Some more pics of the sterile cheapo from a seller.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so tell me about this.
I'm assuming it those ~$60 sterile vintage lume watches with acrylic? been eyeing the Pepsi GMT for a few days...at $60 it's almost too good to pass up.

Hows the Bracelet?
hows the finishing (some pics looks pretty bad, while others look fine)
Hows the lume? does the lume color on hands and dial match?
glossy dial or Matte?
screw down crown?
hows the crown action?
hows the bezel action? single/bi-directional, how many clicks?

I have so many questions.

comparisons to Parnis Subs or Tiger concept subs would be ideal.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Here is my First, but maybe not my last 11/11 quandary.

I am on an outside project and thought I would buy myself a watch to wear, so needs to be water resistant up to a sort of 50m level, i.e. hands in water, splashes and heavy rain maybe, but manly incidental water exposure and fairly tough as could get dinged but under heavy clothing, so shirt, jumper, heavy Wax Coat, so not directly exposed. I was thinking of getting a Pagani Design Diver Homage watch, but then I got an offer of a Orient Mako II for a little over twice the price of the Pagani, which is a full blown 200M watch, with a well known reputation for a little over the price, which is still affordable, but potentially a better option?

Hmm, which offer would you consider best Value for Money?

Although the Pagani has a Seiko Movement, I am leaning towards the Orient............... 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Now, I think they're all with ST16 to keep a lower price. The new hacking version of Miyota 8 series is too expensive.
> 
> A month ago I bought a gmt bliger with a dg3804 movement. Case is good.
> The movement is one of the most accurate I've ever had.
> ...


That explains the price drop they suddenly had...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Yeah I meant Miyota 8215, not NH36!
> 
> This is the one I wanted. Are you sure there was/is an 8215 in the one you ordered? They now list 'Seagull'
> 
> ...


I have a 6 bar tester and it held up, and I swam with it so... Only the GMT version I wouldn't trust swimming with...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Here is my First, but maybe not my last 11/11 quandary. I am on an outside project and thought I would buy myself a watch to wear, so needs to be water resistant up to a sort of 50m level, i.e. hands in water, splashes and heavy rain maybe, but manly incidental water exposure and fairly tough as could get dinged but under heavy clothing, so shirt, jumper, heavy Wax Coat, so not directly exposed. I was thinking of getting a Pagani Design Diver Homage watch, but then I got an offer of a Orient Mako II for a little over twice the price of the Pagani, which is a full blown 200M watch, with a well known reputation for a little over the price, which is still affordable, but potentially a better option? Hmm, which offer would you consider best Value for Money? Although the Pagani has a Seiko Movement, I am leaning towards the Orient...............  Best regards, Jim


 Hello, I'd say it really depends where from you're buying, and if there is a warranty behind it. For example i bought a Seiko that was killed by water, 1st time in a pool was enough to kill the just arrived watch. So if not buying from an AD i'd say it seems like you need to check before using the watch nearby water. Some sellers are not honest at all  But maybe you'd be willing to test them both for us


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> My bad, here it is:
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tawDE9uk


For $3.39 USD? Sure, why the heck not? I'll add it to my 11.11 list . . . if only just to wear once a year on American Independence Day. Thanks, mougino, you crazy strap guy!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> so tell me about this.
> I'm assuming it those ~$60 sterile vintage lume watches with acrylic? been eyeing the Pepsi GMT for a few days...at $60 it's almost too good to pass up.
> 
> Hows the Bracelet?
> ...


All good questions, which I happen to share, but kovy71 (who posted those photos) doesn't have any firsthand experience of the watch.

He's only just posted for us photos from the seller.

Those watches are new to AliEx, so I don't think anyone here has them in hand yet. At least a few of us here have ordered it, however, and I hope to see some more conversation in this thread once they arrive.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> so tell me about this.
> I'm assuming it those ~$60 sterile vintage lume watches with acrylic? been eyeing the Pepsi GMT for a few days...at $60 it's almost too good to pass up.
> 
> Hows the Bracelet?
> ...


Great questions! Unfortunately I cannot answer any of them as I don't have the watch in my possession. The pictures are from the seller on aliexpress..

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> All good questions, which I happen to share, but kovy71 (who posted those photos) doesn't have any firsthand experience of the watch.
> 
> He's only just posted for us photos from the seller.
> 
> Those watches are new to AliEx, so I don't think anyone here has them in hand yet? At least a few of us here, have, however, and I hope to see some more conversation in this thread once they arrive.





kovy71 said:


> Great questions! Unfortunately I cannot answer any of them as I don't have the watch in my possession. The pictures are from the seller on aliexpress..
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


ah, thanks guys. Guess I could wait a bit. I'm getting the itch again.

I also emailed the a seller of these (on ebay) and he confirmed it is the DG3804 GMT movement in the GMT. I'm assuming it's seagull or DG movement in the non-GMT's.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Received my Cadisen C1032 yesterday. It took only 2 weeks to arrive in Canada. Very nice watch. Aesthetically it is better looking than the black dial versions of the Guanqin GJ16034 and the Starking AM0184. The Guanquin's hands are too short and its logo is too obtrusive, and the Starking's dial is just bland looking. The Cadisen on the other hand makes good use of the space on the dial.

It came with a shiny stainless steel bracelet with solid end links. I replaced the bracelet with my own leather band however. The watch did come with an alligator-style strap but it wasn't very good quality. The bracelet itself was hell to remove, it took a couple hours to get one side off! I used a combination of thin screwdrivers and small Swiss Army knife, as my usual springbar tool was useless.

The Cadisen has the Seiko NH36 handwinding/hacking movement, but so far it's been running at -21 seconds per day. I'll eventually regulate it. To my disappointment it has a snap-on caseback. I'll try to use a decent pry tool so that I don't damage the caseback when removing it.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Here is my First, but maybe not my last 11/11 quandary.
> 
> I am on an outside project and thought I would buy myself a watch to wear, so needs to be water resistant up to a sort of 50m level, i.e. hands in water, splashes and heavy rain maybe, but manly incidental water exposure and fairly tough as could get dinged but under heavy clothing, so shirt, jumper, heavy Wax Coat, so not directly exposed. I was thinking of getting a Pagani Design Diver Homage watch, but then I got an offer of a Orient Mako II for a little over twice the price of the Pagani, which is a full blown 200M watch, with a well known reputation for a little over the price, which is still affordable, but potentially a better option?
> 
> ...


Orient all the way!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Here is my First, but maybe not my last 11/11 quandary.
> 
> I am on an outside project and thought I would buy myself a watch to wear, so needs to be water resistant up to a sort of 50m level, i.e. hands in water, splashes and heavy rain maybe, but manly incidental water exposure and fairly tough as could get dinged but under heavy clothing, so shirt, jumper, heavy Wax Coat, so not directly exposed. I was thinking of getting a Pagani Design Diver Homage watch, but then I got an offer of a Orient Mako II for a little over twice the price of the Pagani, which is a full blown 200M watch, with a well known reputation for a little over the price, which is still affordable, but potentially a better option?
> 
> ...


You should keep leaning towards the Orient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Here is my First, but maybe not my last 11/11 quandary.
> 
> I am on an outside project and thought I would buy myself a watch to wear, so needs to be water resistant up to a sort of 50m level, i.e. hands in water, splashes and heavy rain maybe, but manly incidental water exposure and fairly tough as could get dinged but under heavy clothing, so shirt, jumper, heavy Wax Coat, so not directly exposed. I was thinking of getting a Pagani Design Diver Homage watch, but then I got an offer of a Orient Mako II for a little over twice the price of the Pagani, which is a full blown 200M watch, with a well known reputation for a little over the price, which is still affordable, but potentially a better option?
> 
> ...


The Orient has a great in-house movement too. I have a Ray II myself (practically the same watch).

Yes, it's a little more expensive than Ali's China watches. But you're getting a reputable Japanese brand that has a high chance of lasting you a long time. With the Chinese Pagani's and such, it's a gamble.

Only thing I don't like about it is the bezel. It's very stiff, and I find the design of the bezel a bit generic (I prefer coin bezels). But if you don't care about a stiff bezel: Orient all the way!


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

This may be useful to anyone who likes the Nomos Lambda homages (are they old hat now? I loved my Gearbest-bought Guanqin GJ16106 which I broke...)

Best 11.11 predicted price I see so far - £32.57/$41.29 from "Cadisen Official Store" - is for the Cadisen C1030 (which is "Hardened Mineral Crystal", though the Guanqin I had didn't test positively with the Diamond Selector II, either).

Less colours available than the Guanqin, too (I had Blue  ). Fingers crossed Gearbest's 11.11 is as good as last year. White, Black or White/Rose Gold.

HoustonReal said, "These all seem to be using Hangzhou 2000 series (Automatic) movements (based on Seiko 7009), but Cadisen has turned the PR scale up to 42hrs, a la Spinal Tap" mentioned here

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33018824134.html


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

john_marston said:


> The Orient has a great in-house movement too. I have a Ray II myself (practically the same watch).
> 
> Yes, it's a little more expensive than Ali's China watches. But you're getting a reputable Japanese brand that has a high chance of lasting you a long time. With the Chinese Pagani's and such, it's a gamble.
> 
> Only thing I don't like about it is the bezel. It's very stiff, and I find the design of the bezel a bit generic (I prefer coin bezels). But if you don't care about a stiff bezel: Orient all the way!


You don't have to worry that your Orient is filled with hairs, dirt, bits of metal ect.....


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

I am thinking about getting a Parnis chronometer on 11.11. Can someone tell on which watch their two subdials variant is based on? Has someone real life photos of that watch? 

Has anyone ever successfully asked a seller if they would swap a bracelet, I would prefer a jubilee. Or can someone recommend a fitting jubilee?


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

spacecat said:


> I am thinking about getting a Parnis chronometer on 11.11. Can someone tell on which watch their two subdials variant is based on? Has someone real life photos of that watch?
> 
> Has anyone ever successfully asked a seller if they would swap a bracelet, I would prefer a jubilee. Or can someone recommend a fitting jubilee?


I own one, wear it on a leather rally strap.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

spacecat said:


> I am thinking about getting a Parnis chronometer on 11.11. Can someone tell on which watch their two subdials variant is based on? Has someone real life photos of that watch?


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Here is my First, but maybe not my last 11/11 quandary.
> 
> I am on an outside project and thought I would buy myself a watch to wear, so needs to be water resistant up to a sort of 50m level, i.e. hands in water, splashes and heavy rain maybe, but manly incidental water exposure and fairly tough as could get dinged but under heavy clothing, so shirt, jumper, heavy Wax Coat, so not directly exposed. I was thinking of getting a Pagani Design Diver Homage watch, but then I got an offer of a Orient Mako II for a little over twice the price of the Pagani, which is a full blown 200M watch, with a well known reputation for a little over the price, which is still affordable, but potentially a better option?
> 
> ...


Another vote for the Orient here. I think that's unanimous so far.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ObiWon - my brother in law has been wearing his Mako 1 for the past 3-4 years every day in his job as a workshop manager. That thing has been banged around, covered in oil and deep inside diesel engines more times than I'd care to know and yet every time I see it I still think 'Damn, that is a fine looking watch'.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

rednakes said:


> Received my Cadisen C1032 yesterday. It took only 2 weeks to arrive in Canada. Very nice watch. Aesthetically it is better looking than the black dial versions of the Guanqin GJ16034 and the Starking AM0184. The Guanquin's hands are too short and its logo is too obtrusive, and the Starking's dial is just bland looking. The Cadisen on the other hand makes good use of the space on the dial.
> 
> It came with a shiny stainless steel bracelet with solid end links. I replaced the bracelet with my own leather band however. The watch did come with an alligator-style strap but it wasn't very good quality. The bracelet itself was hell to remove, it took a couple hours to get one side off! I used a combination of thin screwdrivers and small Swiss Army knife, as my usual springbar tool was useless.
> 
> ...


The problem with a snap on caseback is not getting it off... it's getting them back on. I had a watch I had to take to a watchmaker to get the caseback back on. I should have just bought a crystal press.

I'm going to buy this Pagani in the sale. I've got the silver dial version (wearing it now in fact) and it's very nice. It's got a really nice case shape. Looks a bit like a flying saucer in profile. I don't know what movement it's got... probably a seagull, but it keeps good time at about +6 - 8 secs per day. And it's cheap. $58 Aussie is about $US40.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

terrano_drift said:


> https://m.alibaba.com/product/60624...elling-mens-watches-custom.html?tracelog=null


I'm kinda stunned. Yes, only $88. That's cheap enough to give it a go. I'll report on my experience.


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

wow, I have the blue Guanqin and am really tempted to double.



thetimelord said:


> This may be useful to anyone who likes the Nomos Lambda homages (are they old hat now? I loved my Guanqin GJ16106 which I broke...)
> 
> Best 11.11 predicted price I see so far - £32.57/$41.29 from "Cadisen Official Store" - is for the Cadisen (which is "Hardened Mineral Crystal", though the Guanqin I had didn't test positively with the Diamond Selector II, either.
> 
> ...


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Love them all!


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

:-!


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> ah, thanks guys. Guess I could wait a bit. I'm getting the itch again.
> 
> I also emailed the a seller of these (on ebay) and he confirmed it is the DG3804 GMT movement in the GMT. I'm assuming it's seagull or DG movement in the non-GMT's.


Some more pics. I am probably not buying it, finishing looks not great and somehow the dial diameter looks huge.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Gavinr said:


> Does anyone know the skinny on this for sure? I have been planning on a BBB but that was thinking it was still Myota movement, if I am going to risk my first Shanghai I might just go for the GMT


They still offer it with a Miyota, check the description carefully.
The seller confirmed that this comes with a 8215 in fact: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33036391097.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.41.1015369dyXhq9j

BTW, I have two Corgeut BB, one with the 8215 and one with the ST16. I prefer the Seagull movement, the second hand runs smoother and the rotor is more qiet than the Miyota.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

hi guys,

I'm considering a vk64 (that's the bicompax mecha quartz from seiko).

ideally, I'd like a panda or evil panda, even if it's a loose panda (cream instead of white for example)

parnis do them but other than that, I'm having trouble finding any; have I missed anyone ? any thoughts?

I also found this one which is pretty cool, but I just want one  it says "miyota vk64" but who knows...
https://m.alibaba.com/product/60581825241/China-watch-factory-Miyota-japanese-movt.html
do you think I should send an email inquiring where to purchase just one? (at 25 bucks, obviously xD)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Some more pics. I am probably not buying it, finishing looks not great and somehow the dial diameter looks huge.
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the extra pics. I still might roll the dice. We'll see. there are some on ebay up for Bid, no reserve. might try and scoop one of those for dirt cheap.

as for the dial, I'm not sure whats going on...is it big, is the bezel insert smaller than we are used to seeing? I dunno.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Some more pics. I am probably not buying it, finishing looks not great and somehow the dial diameter looks huge.
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the extra pics. I still might roll the dice. We'll see. there are some on ebay up for Bid, no reserve. might try and scoop one of those for dirt cheap.

as for the dial, I'm not sure whats going on...is it big, is the bezel insert smaller than we are used to seeing? I dunno.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> as for the dial, I'm not sure whats going on...is it big, is the bezel insert smaller than we are used to seeing? I dunno.


I think it's just an optical effect from the edge distortion of the dome crystal.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I bought it yesterday









€85 shipping included. I had to pay with paypal because my credit card didn't seem to work with alibaba.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Arrival-SD1996AC-Stainless-Steel-NH35_62012262391.html

I'll keep you updated


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ale De Alis said:


> I had to* pay with paypal* because my credit card didn't seem to work with alibaba.


News to me!!
I thought Alibubba did not accept PP?


----------



## NebachadnezzaR (Oct 15, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> I also picked up one of these from the Ohly watch Store on AliExpress a couple of weeks ago. Shipping to the US was unusually quick.
> 
> The actual movement was not identified in the listing, only that it is a Japanese quartz. But, I will second that the chronograph hand does "sweep" and snap back just like a mecaquartz.
> 
> ...


Hi! Could you share a link for the exact model you bought?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> News to me!!
> I thought Alibubba did not accept PP?


It doesn't.
I asked for help on the system's IM. 
Sales manager advised me to use paypal because alibaba's system didn't seem to like my credit card. She gave me all the contact details I needed.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Keller&Weber chronograph


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> The problem with a snap on caseback is not getting it off... it's getting them back on. I had a watch I had to take to a watchmaker to get the caseback back on. I should have just bought a crystal press.


Tell me about it..I broke the crystal on a Guanquin Longines homage after regulating it 
Indeed should have bought a press.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Help folks...looking for either a better offer on 11.11 or for a (smaller) alternative to this Radiomir homage I've been eyeballing for a while now.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32987192597.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.337f7706TdqTKh&algo_pvid=0eb7a5c5-8a59-43b3-8733-c7a0209144cf&algo_expid=0eb7a5c5-8a59-43b3-8733-c7a0209144cf-0&btsid=55c5e9ac-dd10-416d-8813-e9d4264191de&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52









Only looking for a California dial...Florentine carving not a must (Geervo has a plain case one for 110$).

TIA


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Best aliexpress cheapie I bought so far.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Help folks...looking for either a better offer on 11.11 or for a (smaller) alternative to this Radiomir homage I've been eyeballing for a while now.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32987192597.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.337f7706TdqTKh&algo_pvid=0eb7a5c5-8a59-43b3-8733-c7a0209144cf&algo_expid=0eb7a5c5-8a59-43b3-8733-c7a0209144cf-0&btsid=55c5e9ac-dd10-416d-8813-e9d4264191de&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_52
> 
> ...


Cheaper: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/X4yedT3lh









Smaller (43 mm): https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Dc8woipT9


----------



## woodville63 (Dec 28, 2011)

peternic1 said:


> The problem with a snap on caseback is not getting it off... it's getting them back on. I had a watch I had to take to a watchmaker to get the caseback back on. I should have just bought a crystal press.


I use a big wrench!:-d Seriously, line-up the case-back, sandwich the watch in a folded cloth, then push down using the wrench to get an even pressure across the back. Apply the pressure gently until you hear the snap. Saw it on a YT video and it works all the time.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

NebachadnezzaR said:


> Hi! Could you share a link for the exact model you bought?


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000136755769.html

The price has gone up by about $11 since I purchased it mid October.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Can we post links to taobao here? I just ordered these:
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=603364200594&spm=1101.1101.N.N.4ed62ad
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=605503010439&spm=1101.1101.N.N.ec4bf56

I need to have all the st19s


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Can we post links to taobao here? I just ordered these:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=603364200594&spm=1101.1101.N.N.4ed62ad
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=605503010439&spm=1101.1101.N.N.ec4bf56
> 
> I need to have all the st19s


For $45 they're too good to be true. Seller has 0 sales and is new on taobao. Tell us how it goes.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Can we post links to taobao here? I just ordered these:
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=603364200594&spm=1101.1101.N.N.4ed62ad
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=605503010439&spm=1101.1101.N.N.ec4bf56
> 
> I need to have all the st19s


Those are pre-orders from Fly Over Darkness/FOD/Merkur.








Pre-order fee: 299 rmb
Back Fee: 700 rmb

You still have to pay for the back fee, which amounts to a total of 999 rmb.

I know this because earlier this year I took part in the Aidophedo Moonphase chronograph pre-orders.

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...a0d-3146f0b9df47","x_object_id":595699970826}

Basically, when they finished manufacturing, fitting & building the chronograph, this link will pop up on the main store.

尾款链接/Back-fee
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z09.2.0.0.f1112e8dpjAjGE&id=604259529058&_u=12qeu67a51c4


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Tell me about it..I broke the crystal on a Guanquin Longines homage after regulating it
> Indeed should have bought a press.


I used the "Big Wrench and folded cloth" method too until I managed to break the crystal on a nice Lorus Chrono o|

Great advice, buy a press! But best advice, buy a Desk Mounted press, rather than one of the "big pair of pliers" hand held types! With a desk mounted type you can get everything lined up on the desk before you put the pressure on to snap the back into place. The price difference is only like a Dollar or so and is well worth the extra! IMHO ;-)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

Question: What is the difference between Alibaba and AliExpress?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Alibaba are for bulk orders and more on the corporate side of things.
Aliexpress are for small/individual orders & Intl consumers.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I bought it yesterday
> 
> View attachment 14590495
> 
> ...


I also bought one. Actually, I bought two. With the lower price for 2 or more, the second one was only about $70 USD extra. That really is insane. I shall give the second as a Christmas present, assuming it's OK. I have the Sharkey SKX, with a white dial (which is a really excellent watch) so I shall compare with that. I was going to buy a black dial as well, but have literally bought two for the same price that one of those would cost. A great plan as long as the quality is OK. What on earth could go wrong???:think::think:


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I used the "Big Wrench and folded cloth" method too until I managed to break the crystal on a nice Lorus Chrono o|
> 
> Great advice, buy a press! But best advice, buy a Desk Mounted press, rather than one of the "big pair of pliers" hand held types! With a desk mounted type you can get everything lined up on the desk before you put the pressure on to snap the back into place. The price difference is only like a Dollar or so and is well worth the extra! IMHO ;-)
> 
> ...


Yes, and in the future if you also want to swap on bezels on diver watches then a tabletop press is extremely useful!


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

peternic1 said:


> I also bought one. Actually, I bought two. With the lower price for 2 or more, the second one was only about $70 USD extra. That really is insane. I shall give the second as a Christmas present, assuming it's OK. I have the Sharkey SKX, with a white dial (which is a really excellent watch) so I shall compare with that. I was going to buy a black dial as well, but have literally bought two for the same price that one of those would cost. A great plan as long as the quality is OK. What on earth could go wrong???:think::think:


On some forums (like the BLF budget light forum, yes there is a forum for budget flashlights) they do a group buy to get a discount. I wonder if we could someday do the same too from Alibaba.

Slightly off topic... 
In fact on the BLF, they design their own advance flashlight and have it manufactured and sold as a group with they help of Banggood and or gearbest.

Someone to think about


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

no-time said:


> On some forums (like the BLF budget light forum, yes there is a forum for budget flashlights) they do a group buy to get a discount. I wonder if we could someday do the same too from Alibaba.
> 
> Slightly off topic...
> In fact on the BLF, they design their own advance flashlight and have it manufactured and sold as a group with they help of Banggood and or gearbest.
> ...


Group buy may be a good idea, but several different shipping addresses could be a problem. :think:


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

For some time now I've been having my eye on the Meister Telemeter from German brand Junghans. I even went to an AD to try it on.
I think it's a beautiful watch with a nice vintage vibe, but I can't seem to convince myself to spend approx. 1600 euros (around $ 1800) on just one watch.

This is a pic of the Telemeter:









So I had already given up on it, when last week I noticed this Reef Tiger homage on Aliexpress:









https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/3298...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_55

Now there are differences of course compared to the Junghans, but overall I think this is a very nice watch.
Some negative points can surely be made, the most obvious one I think is that it says "Chronograph" on the dial when clearly it isn't one. 
Subdials are for day and month I suspect, where the latter will probably have to be set manually each month.
The one pusher it has is for setting the date I guess.

On the other hand it has a date function which the Junghans hasn't, and personally I find this much more usefull than a chronograph function.

There are more things I like about this watch: the looks of course, the domed sapphire crystal (confirmed in a user review) and lume for a vintage feel, the stainless steel case and the movement.
This is a high beat Miyota 9122 which should be good for a number of years without giving problems I hope, since this is not a cheap watch.

Btw, on the Alie page it mentions 2 different diameters for the watch, 44 mm in one place and 40 mm in another place under Specifications.
The real diameter however is 42 mm, as mentioned on other websites and confirmed in a buyer's review. This is not too far from the Junghans size which is 40.8 mm.

What do you guys think, I've no experience with the Reef Tiger brand but I've read a number of positive reviews about it. Any input would be welcome.

I'm strongly tempted to put it in my shopping cart, especially since there's a big discount on 11.11.
Can someone please tell me how I qualify for this discount? Is it just a matter of clicking the Buy button on 11.11 or do I need to have some special coupon or something?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

For the 11.11. price, you just have to put it in cart and buy it on 11.11. For more discount like $6 off every $65 spent or similar, you need so called select coupons which are pretty easy to get.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

jovame said:


> Can someone please tell me how I qualify for this discount? Is it just a matter of clicking the Buy button on 11.11 or do I need to have some special coupon or something?


You only get a discount if the seller offers one on 11-11.

I really like how the watch looks but the word "chronograph" ruins the whole thing for me. I can't let that one slide.


----------



## NebachadnezzaR (Oct 15, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> The price has gone up by about $11 since I purchased it mid October.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! Already added to the wishlist.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

spacecat said:


> I am thinking about getting a Parnis chronometer on 11.11. Can someone tell on which watch their two subdials variant is based on? Has someone real life photos of that watch?
> 
> Has anyone ever successfully asked a seller if they would swap a bracelet, I would prefer a jubilee. Or can someone recommend a fitting jubilee?


It's based on a Bell & Ross. I think the Parnis looks better.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

jovame said:


> For some time now I've been having my eye on the Meister Telemeter from German brand Junghans. I even went to an AD to try it on.
> I think it's a beautiful watch with a nice vintage vibe, but I can't seem to convince myself to spend approx. 1600 euros (around $ 1800) on just one watch.
> 
> This is a pic of the Telemeter:
> ...


I like the looks of the watch w/the exception of the word "chronograph" noted by Negakinu but it would not be a deal killer for me. I have a Reef Tiger homage of a Grand Seiko. While it has a lesser caliber NH35 (but nonetheless a reliable workhorse), you really cannot go too far wrong with the Miyota 9000 series of calibers----my experience is they are better than the ETA 2824. My Reef Tiger is quite good in terms of fit and finish and rivals many more expensive name brands. Unfortunately, Reef Tiger's horological claims are exaggerated and therefore, foolish. In spite of this, I really like my mushroom Reef Tiger. I bet you would too since I would expect the fit and finish to be quite good and, when you couple that w/a superior movement, you should have a good watch. Buy it since you'll never get it cheaper.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

jovame said:


> View attachment 14593109
> 
> 
> So I had already given up on it, when last week I noticed this Reef Tiger homage on Aliexpress:
> ...


Go ahead.
Reef Tiger gets a lot of hate for a mushroom brand but from what I'd seen the people that own them are plenty happy with them and the quality is exceptional.

That Junghan immediately reminded me of this Feice though (For better or for worse) powered by a VK64.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

no-time said:


> On some forums (like the BLF budget light forum, yes there is a forum for budget flashlights) they do a group buy to get a discount. I wonder if we could someday do the same too from Alibaba.
> 
> Slightly off topic...
> In fact on the BLF, they design their own advance flashlight and have it manufactured and sold as a group with they help of Banggood and or gearbest.
> ...


Didn't F72 used to do just that?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jovame said:


> For some time now I've been having my eye on the Meister Telemeter from German brand Junghans. I even went to an AD to try it on.
> I think it's a beautiful watch with a nice vintage vibe, but I can't seem to convince myself to spend approx. 1600 euros (around $ 1800) on just one watch.
> 
> This is a pic of the Telemeter:
> ...


The silver + white dial is cheaper here on 11.11: only 234€
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KKr4VmnLH


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Group buy may be a good idea, but several different shipping addresses could be a problem. :think:


I think we buy the watch just like anyone else from the supplier, except we have a coupon code with the group discount. The rest buy it for the full price.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Didn't F72 used to do just that?


Something similar has been done on WUS, if our requirements are kept simple, then we could get a really good deal. Assuming we can generate enough buyers.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> I like the looks of the watch w/the exception of the word "chronograph" noted by Negakinu but it would not be a deal killer for me. I have a Reef Tiger homage of a Grand Seiko. While it has a lesser caliber NH35 (but nonetheless a reliable workhorse), you really cannot go too far wrong with the Miyota 9000 series of calibers----my experience is they are better than the ETA 2824. My Reef Tiger is quite good in terms of fit and finish and rivals many more expensive name brands. Unfortunately, Reef Tiger's horological claims are exaggerated and therefore, foolish. In spite of this, I really like my mushroom Reef Tiger. I bet you would too since I would expect the fit and finish to be quite good and, when you couple that w/a superior movement, you should have a good watch. Buy it since you'll never get it cheaper.


Thanks,

You confirmed the impression I had of this brand. Their claims about Swiss-made movements etc. are of course B.S., but nevertheless I feel reassured that qualitywise this will not be a gamble!


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Go ahead.
> Reef Tiger gets a lot of hate for a mushroom brand but from what I'd seen the people that own them are plenty happy with them and the quality is exceptional.
> 
> That Junghan immediately reminded me of this Feice though (For better or for worse) powered by a VK64.
> View attachment 14593289


That's indeed another homage of the Telemeter! Didn't know this one, but unfortunately a quartz and therefore a no-go for me...


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

mougino said:


> The silver + white dial is cheaper here on 11.11: only 234€
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KKr4VmnLH


Thx, noted!


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

Elemeno64 said:


> I bought two of the Pagani Design PD-5080, one blue and one silver. I really like the look of them both. They have the Seagull 2813 movement, which hacks. I been monitoring their accuracy over the past couple of week and the silver one is not bad, maybe losing about 9 seconds per day, which is not great but I can live with it. I am experimenting with positioning it in different orientations when I am not wearing to see what effect that has. The blue one, on the other hand, is absolutely horrendous, losing hundreds and even thousands of seconds per day. This, unfortunately, makes is essentially unwearable. I bought it several months ago but I will be trying to contact the seller.











Well, another update on my blue Pagani PD-5080. Demagnetizing made no noticeable difference and I am now pretty sure the movement has a serious defect. It appears to freeze occasionally for ~5 minutes every so often, perhaps a couple of times per day. I haven't observed it directly but once, after setting, it would not start moving until I had pulled the crown out a few times and given the entire watch a few fairly violent shakes. Sometimes when I pull out the crown, it is very, very hard to turn initially. Once it gets turning it seems fine but that seems like a bad sign.

I really like the look of the watch but it seems like a new movement would be required, which is something I have not done before.

This is one of the problems with having several new watches arrive around the same time - it took me too long to cycle through and test them all and by the time I discovered this problem, it was too late to take action with the seller.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Seems to be a problem with Pagani Design as a whole.
Their other models have similar defects (See: Their whole cocktail time fiasco).
From last year's thread on PD, the movement is more likely to be a Guangzhou Dixmont DG2813 or a Nanning 2813, which explains the defects.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/review-pagani-design-sx071-aquaracer-homage-4687599.html


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Break watch PVD pretty good :-!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

watchover said:


> Break watch PVD pretty good :-!
> View attachment 14594665
> 
> View attachment 14594667


So you didn't break watch yet then? 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

Mine PD says hi!
Removed cyclop and drilled lugs so far...


----------



## thesilverenigma (Feb 25, 2019)

This is a test post


----------



## thesilverenigma (Feb 25, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I'm planning to buy Corguet's Flieger watch (42mm) during Ali-X's upcoming "11.11" sale. If anyone has on the WUS forum has already purchased this watch in the past, can you please comment on its quality, overall fit-and-finish, and general accuracy? Also, is "Corguet" a good enough brand?

NOTE: I was trying to post a test message because the forum didn't allow me to post initially. The image of the watch that I'm planning to buy is attached in the post immediately preceding this one. Apologies for this, mods can combine the two posts if needed.

Thanks!


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

Corgeut is under Parnis brand, for automatics they usually use Myota 8215 and for handwinders Seagull handwind movement. I dont know how good they are but I'm also thinking of getting Corgeut Tudor Black bay homage but with bronze plated case.
This one https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FufbqG3e
Or this one
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/klaobzzm
Although I also like this one https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/K7dxrTNe

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

thesilverenigma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to buy Corguet's Flieger watch (42mm) during Ali-X's upcoming "11.11" sale. If anyone has on the WUS forum has already purchased this watch in the past, can you please comment on its quality, overall fit-and-finish, and general accuracy? Also, is "Corguet" a good enough brand?


Welcome to WUS!

I have several Corgeut watches and I'm a fan: they're great value for money and so far none of them has failed me:








I don't have their Flieger Type B though, the one I got was from Merkur.

Nicolas


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mougino said:


> Welcome to WUS!
> 
> I have several Corgeut watches and I'm a fan: they're great value for money and so far none of them has failed me:
> 
> ...


Did you go swimming with your Black Bay GMT? 
How do you like it so far?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908236503.html

I'm planning on buying this one :-!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SmirnoffCommando said:


> I'm also thinking of getting Corgeut Tudor Black bay homage but with bronze plated case.
> This one https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FufbqG3e
> Or this one
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/klaobzzm
> ...


If you're in Europe ans used doesn't bother you, I'm selling mine: pristine condition as worn a few times only, great timekeeping and movement winding, awesome bezel action. I don't wear it anymore and it's been sitting in my collection for too long. I'll make a (very) good price


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

mougino said:


> Welcome to WUS!
> 
> I have several Corgeut watches and I'm a fan: they're great value for money and so far none of them has failed me:
> 
> ...


This bronze case one I saw few days ago, looking to get it for 11.11. How do you like it, is it good?

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

@mougino

Im in Europe, I don't mind used watch, but maybe I'll get this one new, i got some goos coupons for it so I should get it for very good price from Ali. I like that this store has with Corgeut logo, i prefer when there is brand logo on dial. But I might take you up on that offer. Will PM you after 11.11. if I don't get new one with logo. 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Did you go swimming with your Black Bay GMT?
> How do you like it so far?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908236503.html
> ...


Yes, I took my BB Gmt into my parents' swimming pool. No problem whatsoever  I'm loving the red bezel on khaki+red MN strap. The complication is nice too, real independent Gmt hand. And as with my other Corgeuts, real smooth bezel and movement winding. Great bang for buck!

Nicolas


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

thesilverenigma said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I'm planning to buy Corguet's Flieger watch (42mm) during Ali-X's upcoming "11.11" sale. If anyone has on the WUS forum has already purchased this watch in the past, can you please comment on its quality, overall fit-and-finish, and general accuracy? Also, is "Corguet" a good enough brand?


My boyfriend has one. He likes it very much. It's a harsh, quite big watch, everything is fine with its quality. I have made my first leather strap for this watch  Original strap looks fine from the outside, but it's cheap and uncomfortable for wearing.
I add a photo I made with my little vintage ladies Mildia watch (about 20mm diameter). It's not a great reference, Corgeut is not THAT big


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Does someone know what watch is homaged by this Reef Tiger? At 70€ on 11.11 it's half tempting...
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/VLRLrhi2f


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Does someone know what watch is homaged by this Reef Tiger? At 70€ on 11.11 it's half tempting...
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/VLRLrhi2f


That's one hell of dome  I quite like it. Shame it's 45mm though. That's just too big.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me (Dec 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Does someone know what watch is homaged by this Reef Tiger? At 70€ on 11.11 it's half tempting...
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/VLRLrhi2f


Corum.

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tr0ubles0me said:


> Corum.


Thanks!



No1VIPER said:


> That's one hell of dome  I quite like it. Shame it's 45mm though. That's just too big.


Oh my, you're absolutely right -_-' I missed the fact it's 45 mm...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't know if it's been reported here before but I found a new Black Bay homage with a really nice silver bezel with red triangle at 12'o clock:








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YZFyIGD7l
The crown logo is intriguing too...








And it also comes in a nodate option!


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Some more pics. I am probably not buying it, finishing looks not great and somehow the dial diameter looks huge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a real life one, just arrived in the mail. My wrist is 6" 3/4 for reference. High dome acrylic, screwed bracelet, bidirectional friction bezel (nice touch), drilled lugs, decent finishing (not perfect, but fine for the $65 I paid)









Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Disguise said:


> Got a real life one, just arrived in the mail. My wrist is 6" 3/4 for reference. High dome acrylic, screwed bracelet, bidirectional friction bezel (nice touch), drilled lugs, decent finishing (not perfect, but fine for the $65 I paid)


Looks good! :-!
I like better an acrilic dome than a flat sapphire.
How's the lume and the buckle? 
When you set the time, can you move the gmt hand independently?


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Looks good! :-!
> I like better an acrilic dome rather than a flat sapphire.
> 
> Q: How's the lume and the buckle?
> ...


I responded in your original post, more organized that way


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> I don't know if it's been reported here before but I found a new Black Bay homage with a really nice silver bezel with red triangle at 12'o clock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find. I like it!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I'm eyeing this Seagull 1963 (D304) chronograph for the 11.11 sale.









It'll be $164 USD before coupons.

Anyone bought this watch from Watch Band Store before? If so, I'd love to hear your opinions.

I'd also love to hear from anyone who's purchased a 1963 from AliEx, even if not from this particular seller. I know a number of people had bad experiences buying from the now-defunct Merkur Store, but aside from that, has everyone been satisfied with what they received?

Nicolas (mougino), are you still loving your Panda?

Feedback welcome!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Disguise said:


> Got a real life one, just arrived in the mail. My wrist is 6" 3/4 for reference. High dome acrylic, screwed bracelet, bidirectional friction bezel (nice touch), drilled lugs, decent finishing (not perfect, but fine for the $65 I paid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dome acrylic crystal looks beautiful!

Having received the watch, do you like it enough to (1) give it significant wrist time or, even better (2) consider buying some of its variants for about the same price?

Or is it more like a fun experiment that, ultimately, you'll end up not wearing (as the $20 Tevise submariner homages ended up being for me)?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> I don't know if it's been reported here before but I found a new Black Bay homage with a really nice silver bezel with red triangle at 12'o clock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I this mineral or sapphire?

I know the old Tudor Rose is not copyrighted, but that's a pretty fine line for most on the crown. The original first batch Corgeut BBs came with the rose on the crown.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quantumleap (Nov 11, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm eyeing this Seagull 1963 (D304) chronograph for the 11.11 sale.
> 
> View attachment 14597057
> 
> ...


Me too, now. Thanks!


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Disguise said:


> Got a real life one, just arrived in the mail. My wrist is 6" 3/4 for reference. High dome acrylic, screwed bracelet, bidirectional friction bezel (nice touch), drilled lugs, decent finishing (not perfect, but fine for the $65 I paid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, probably even nicer on Nato or perlon.

How does it keep time?


----------



## DevilDoc19 (Oct 29, 2019)

Quantumleap said:


> Me too, now. Thanks!


Is watch band store the best seller on Ali for this watch?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm eyeing this Seagull 1963 (D304) chronograph for the 11.11 sale.
> 
> View attachment 14597057
> 
> ...


Hi! I had problems with Merkur Store lack of communication and failing shipping method, but appart from that I love my 1963 Panda  still going strong and really an impressive finish, I'm in awe every time I look at the dial and indices craftsmanship. The alignment of the chrono hand, star logo and '60' index is particularly stunning, so are the 5 minute triangle markers, spot-on!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> I know the old Tudor Rose is not copyrighted, but that's a pretty fine line for most on the crown. The original first batch Corgeut BBs came with the rose on the crown.


Thanks for the information, appreciated!



Techme said:


> I this mineral or sapphire?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi guys,

I just noticed this 38 mm pilot watch for an awesome deal on 11/11.

It looks almost the same as my Heimdallr Pilot which I consider one of the best watches I bought this year for the price.

Case finish is simple but top notch and crisp... sapphire crystal, awesome lume, nh35, good water resistance.

On thing to be aware of is that my watch had a 19mm lug width but I have seen models aroind with 20mm as well...

€ 86,39 in 11_11 sale 45%OFF | Men Automatic Diver Watch Waterproof 200m 316 Stainless Steel Mechanical C3 Luminous Watches Sapphire Glass mekanik kol saati
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ZJ8HBCsgF









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Why not go the whole nine-yards?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000167347078.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_397591379.pic_0


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> Why not go the whole nine-yards?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000167347078.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_397591379.pic_0
> View attachment 14597509


Very interesring watch! I have actually been looking at it before.

However its not really comparable. Not everyone is looking for a chronograph function on a simple flieger. Plus its almost 3 times the price of the one I posted. (nevertheless a very good deal considering the movement)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sea-gull sells a similar model if you are interested
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000089952639.html


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Disguise said:


> Got a real life one, just arrived in the mail. My wrist is 6" 3/4 for reference. High dome acrylic, screwed bracelet, bidirectional friction bezel (nice touch), drilled lugs, decent finishing (not perfect, but fine for the $65 I paid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi looks pretty good. I think that pepsi gmt of yours would look killer on a vintage brown strap!

I have the 369 sub incoming. I will probably swap the dial and hands for something else if the case is decent.

Can you confirm the lug width? Description says 22 but I would expect it to be 20.

Are the bracelet end links hollow?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Disguise said:


> Got a real life one, just arrived in the mail. My wrist is 6" 3/4 for reference. High dome acrylic, screwed bracelet, bidirectional friction bezel (nice touch), drilled lugs, decent finishing (not perfect, but fine for the $65 I paid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We demand more pics 

Profile shots, other angles, where the finishing falls short ECT. Looks pretty damn good to me

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Anyone found any NH36 (day/date) movement watches?


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hi Guys.

I've got my eye on the Pagani Design PD-2720K Mecaquartz with VK67 movement for the coming 11.11 Ali sale, but I'm hesitating because it's apparently 43mm (49 lug to lug according to JOMW) and I only have a 6.5" wrist.

Does anyone on the smaller wrist spectrum have this, and if so, how does it wear?

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/mPaicsRgR

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> We demand more pics
> 
> Profile shots, other angles, where the finishing falls short ECT. Looks pretty damn good to me
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I notice that Disguise uploaded a third (and I think quite useful) photo to the Incoming Thread, which he neglected to post here.

I can only assume that if he posted it elsewhere on WUS, he won't mind me reposting it here:









It does look mighty fine, doesn't it?

More photos and commentary, please!


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Disguise said:


> Got a real life one, just arrived in the mail. My wrist is 6" 3/4 for reference. High dome acrylic, screwed bracelet, bidirectional friction bezel (nice touch), drilled lugs, decent finishing (not perfect, but fine for the $65 I paid)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does look decent. Mine is sitting in a taobao agent's warehouse - just waiting on a couple other things. Think it was fourty something bucks and will pay a few more to get it home.



ohhenry1 said:


> I'm eyeing this Seagull 1963 (D304) chronograph for the 11.11 sale.
> 
> View attachment 14597057
> 
> ...


Buy from taobao through an agent. I used superbuy but there are many. I paid like ~$110 shipped. The way it works is you buy through an agent, or gets shipped to them, then you can combine packages and have them shipped to the US.

I bet it will be even cheaper on 11.11


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I notice that Disguise uploaded a third (and I think quite useful) photo to the Incoming Thread, which he neglected to post here.
> 
> I can only assume that if he posted it elsewhere on WUS, he won't mind me reposting it here:
> 
> ...


It sure does. I'll wait to hear more from him, but this pretty much seals it for me. This will be my next watch.

Gotta do something about that bezel though, needs a little bleach bath to take the colors out a bit...IMO

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vzanello (Apr 27, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm eyeing this Seagull 1963 (D304) chronograph for the 11.11 sale.
> 
> View attachment 14597057
> 
> ...












Works perfecly and I am very happy whith this watch.... !

Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I notice that Disguise uploaded a third (and I think quite useful) photo to the Incoming Thread, which he neglected to post here.
> 
> I can only assume that if he posted it elsewhere on WUS, he won't mind me reposting it here:
> 
> ...


Looks really nice! But I just ordered a Timex Q reissue and I don't want to have two watches with the exact same look...


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

vzanello said:


> Works perfecly and I am very happy whith this watch.... !
> 
> Inviato dal mio iPad utilizzando Tapatalk


That's the larger version (42mm?) not the 38mm that was posted.



mougino said:


> Looks really nice! But I just ordered a Timex Q reissue and I don't want to have two watches with the exact same look...


You filthy casual


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MaxBottomTime said:


> You filthy casual


Guilty as charged


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Looks really nice! But I just ordered a Timex Q reissue and I don't want to have two watches with the exact same look...


There are at least 5 different non-GMT variations that have the same case and crystal, but different bezels, as well as the option of the more traditional submariner dial. Each for about $60.

We accept no excuses, Nicolas!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm eyeing this Seagull 1963 (D304) chronograph for the 11.11 sale.
> 
> View attachment 14597057
> 
> ...


I was thinking about getting a seagull '63 as well but maybe don' t buy them on Ali. My issue is that the photos of the sellers show different watches that have a little variation, but that variation is very important for me. It is the hands on the subdials. Some photos show watched where the subdials have identical hands, some photos show watches where the subdials have different hand, one is shorter than the other. I prefer the later. Contacted different Ali sellers about this, also the watchband store, their reply was that they have only the watch with the two idendical hands.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> There are at least 5 different non-GMT variations that have the same case and crystal, but different bezels, as well as the option of the more traditional submariner dial. Each for about $60.
> 
> We accept no excuses, Nicolas!


No really, I should refrain and you know it  no point in buying a watch I won't wear... I love the Timex Q for its pepsi '12hr' bezel, very unusual. I prefer to keep my funds for other fish in the sea, I just saw the new Heimdallr Sumos >_< the teal version is making me weak in the knees...


----------



## thesilverenigma (Feb 25, 2019)

SmirnoffCommando said:


> Corgeut is under Parnis brand, for automatics they usually use Myota 8215 and for handwinders Seagull handwind movement. I dont know how good they are but I'm also thinking of getting Corgeut Tudor Black bay homage but with bronze plated case.
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


Thank you for the input. Those are some great choices!



mougino said:


> Welcome to WUS!
> 
> I have several Corgeut watches and I'm a fan: they're great value for money and so far none of them has failed me:
> I don't have their Flieger Type B though, the one I got was from Merkur.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the feedback! Guess I'll go for the Flieger in the upcoming sale!



Olciakk said:


> My boyfriend has one. He likes it very much. It's a harsh, quite big watch, everything is fine with its quality. I have made my first leather strap for this watch  Original strap looks fine from the outside, but it's cheap and uncomfortable for wearing.
> I add a photo I made with my little vintage ladies Mildia watch (about 20mm diameter). It's not a great reference, Corgeut is not THAT big
> 
> Thank you for the feedback. I've decided to go for the Flieger!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just noticed this 38 mm pilot watch for an awesome deal on 11/11.
> 
> ...


Item description says 39mm too., but nice to see a small Flieger that is below 40mm so those of us with smaller wrist can add one to their collection.
I wish this one had a black date disc or no date at all.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=586423493555

Here's the one i got for 700RMB.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

MaxBottomTime said:


> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=586423493555
> 
> Here's the one i got for 700RMB.


Is the seller reliable?
How's the overall quality of the watch?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Ale De Alis said:


> Is the seller reliable?
> How's the overall quality of the watch?


That is the Sugess Store, par for the course, selling in OG Acrylic and Sapphire Glass.
(Their Official Store pics)
















434 Good Reviews and not a single negative or neutral review in sight


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> I was thinking about getting a seagull '63 as well but maybe don' t buy them on Ali. My issue is that the photos of the sellers show different watches that have a little variation, but that variation is very important for me. It is the hands on the subdials. Some photos show watched where the subdials have identical hands, some photos show watches where the subdials have different hand, one is shorter than the other. I prefer the later. Contacted different Ali sellers about this, also the watchband store, their reply was that they have only the watch with the two idendical hands.
> View attachment 14597819
> View attachment 14597819
> View attachment 14597819
> ...


I see 5 times the exact same pic ?!?


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Is the seller reliable?
> How's the overall quality of the watch?


I got mine no issues, watch seems reliable so far. They are just a seller, so I don't think they are more or less reliable than buying from elsewhere.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Had to share this one that just came in - I think it's great! If you're looking for a bauhaus-style watch, you should take a look at some of their models. I'll definitely be picking up another one of these in black on the sale.

￡27.96 49%OFF | Fantor Men Watch Luxury Brand Quartz Chronograph Watches Men 2019 Casual Mens Waterproof Mesh Watchband Wristwatch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BOE4QDBE

Some points to note:
- the case is brass but the finishing is good and it looks like steel. 
- Awesome domed dial!
- Milanese mesh is surprisingly good for the price.
- The crown is small (on keeping with the style) and it is signed.
- Sub-dials are 24h, day and date.
- I've kept the best part 'til last - it runs on the new Seiko sweeping seconds quartz!

Some pics:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Does look decent. Mine is sitting in a taobao agent's warehouse - just waiting on a couple other things. Think it was fourty something bucks and will pay a few more to get it home.
> 
> Buy from taobao through an agent. I used superbuy but there are many. I paid like ~$110 shipped. The way it works is you buy through an agent, or gets shipped to them, then you can combine packages and have them shipped to the US.
> 
> I bet it will be even cheaper on 11.11


Can you provide us with links to the sterile retro sub GMT on TaoBao? I don't know what to search for to find it.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> No really, I should refrain and you know it  no point in buying a watch I won't wear... I love the Timex Q for its pepsi '12hr' bezel, very unusual. I prefer to keep my funds for other fish in the sea, I just saw the new Heimdallr Sumos >_< the teal version is making me weak in the knees...


I'm patiently waiting for a sterile version to come out as I really don't like the font of the SHIRRYU logo. I don't much like the word either, but maybe I could bear it if it was a better font.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> That dome acrylic crystal looks beautiful!
> 
> Having received the watch, do you like it enough to (1) give it significant wrist time or, even better (2) consider buying some of its variants for about the same price?
> 
> Or is it more like a fun experiment that, ultimately, you'll end up not wearing (as the $20 Tevise submariner homages ended up being for me)?


I got it as a beater GMT for around the house, and wanted to see the case itself to potentially use for a project I have in mind. So a wearable experiment? My daily pieces are definitely in a different category than this


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Hi looks pretty good. I think that pepsi gmt of yours would look killer on a vintage brown strap!
> 
> I have the 369 sub incoming. I will probably swap the dial and hands for something else if the case is decent.
> 
> ...


Lug width is 20mm, taper to 16mm at the clasp. End links are hollow, but on mine no wiggle or rattle. 
I was thinking of potentially going for a Explorer II lookalike with this one, but getting a stainless insert in this odd size will probably be impossible. I like that the bezel is friction bidirectional though.

Groetjes!


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> We demand more pics
> 
> Profile shots, other angles, where the finishing falls short ECT. Looks pretty damn good to me
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


You can demand all you want, but I am currently not home and don't have the watch with me.


----------



## Disguise (Sep 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I notice that Disguise uploaded a third (and I think quite useful) photo to the Incoming Thread, which he neglected to post here.
> 
> I can only assume that if he posted it elsewhere on WUS, he won't mind me reposting it here:
> 
> ...


Go ahead! Tapatalk doesn't allow you to upload multiple pictures at once, super annoying. I was in a rush getting out the house so I only snapped a quick dirty few pics and posted those. I'll be back in a few days and can get some more detailed shots. The sellers pictures on ebay are pretty good too if you ask me


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Disguise said:


> Lug width is 20mm, taper to 16mm at the clasp. End links are hollow, but on mine no wiggle or rattle.
> I was thinking of potentially going for a Explorer II lookalike with this one, but getting a stainless insert in this odd size will probably be impossible. I like that the bezel is friction bidirectional though.
> 
> Groetjes!


Good to know. I have no issues with hollow links if they are fitted right. Also the friction indirectional bezel is cool to have on a vintage style diver for sure!

Bedankt!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

ED209 said:


> I'm patiently waiting for a sterile version to come out as I really don't like the font of the SHIRRYU logo. I don't much like the word either, but maybe I could bear it if it was a better font.


Are you SHIRRYU don't like it?

(awful, I know, but sorry, couldn't help myself!)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I'm patiently waiting for a sterile version to come out as I really don't like the font of the SHIRRYU logo. I don't much like the word either, but maybe I could bear it if it was a better font.


"Shirryu" is a reference to the Dragon no Shirryu warrior in Saint Seiya. I grew up in the 80's so it doesn't bother me on the contrary, and I think the teal version of the watch attracts me because it's actually Shirryu's color


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can you provide us with links to the sterile retro sub GMT on TaoBao? I don't know what to search for to find it.


I searched by image. 
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?id=604612612666&spm=1101.1101.N.N.46e2984

Here's my watch at the shipping agent.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I notice that Disguise uploaded a third (and I think quite useful) photo to the Incoming Thread, which he neglected to post here.
> 
> I can only assume that if he posted it elsewhere on WUS, he won't mind me reposting it here:
> 
> ...


Wondering how the bracelet quality is but as it looks great! Now maybe swap in a tc dial?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> It sure does. I'll wait to hear more from him, but this pretty much seals it for me. This will be my next watch.
> 
> Gotta do something about that bezel though, needs a little bleach bath to take the colors out a bit...IMO
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Do you remember the days of stonewash denim. Perhaps you could put the bezel in the washing machine with a few rocks!!:-!:-!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I see 5 times the exact same pic ?!?


Sorry for posting the same photo more than once. Red arrow points to the subdials to look at. They are different in the sellers pictures for the same watch. Sometimes the same longer hands on both subdials, sometimes a longer hand on one subdials and different hand on the other subdials.

You don't know what get if seller is mixing these things up without paying attention to a small but import detail like this.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Some new watches I have just found. Looms very tempting if they are sterile.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Steel sterile pelagos anyone?









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> Some new watches I have just found. Looms very tempting if they are sterile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's the link, for those that are interested:

£50.22 36%OFF | 2019 New Men's Watch 41mm Schwarz Bay 79350 Chronograph Quartz Japanese Movement 316L Stainless Steel Case Multi-function Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b1ZHa6Vmj

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Not sure those Tudor-inspired watches are homages or unmentionables... The ones from the store with the logos on the dial seem the most suspicious:


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Thanks Nicolas. I did have this in my cart from this store but I shall find another seller who perhaps is not so dodgy.|>|>


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

peternic1 said:


> Thanks Nicolas. I did have this in my cart from this store but I shall find another seller who perhaps is not so dodgy.|>|>
> 
> View attachment 14600045


We can't tell for sure if it's a legit store or not. I would be you, I'd ask the seller for a "real life picture", it'll probably tell us what we want to know 

[edit] seller seems legit: I asked for a pic of the one with the Tudor logo and dial seems indeed sterile:


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

mougino said:


> We can't tell for sure if it's a legit store or not. I would be you, I'd ask the seller for a "real life picture", it'll probably tell us what we want to know
> 
> [edit] seller seems legit: I asked for a pic of the one with the Tudor logo and dial seems indeed sterile:


But with the Tudor shield ...

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I just ordered 3 watches from Flame Watch Store now. I manage to sort out a deal with the seller. I only paid £139 for the 3. 









£46.30 41%OFF | 1960 Retro Watch Men's Automatic Mechanical 39.5mm red Sterile Dial red Aluminum Sheet Bezel Luminous
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BL8Q8V0pV

£56.50 20%OFF | Watch Men 41mm Automatic mechanical watch Waterproof luminous steel watch NAUTILUS stainless steel case steel bracelet
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nu5p6eGLh

£46.61 56%OFF | Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Men's Military Sports clock 24 hours full chronograph Multifunction Quartz Watch 2019 corgeut
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/lal3Yaynv

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I just ordered 4 watches from Flame Watch Store now. I manage to sort out a deal with the seller. I only paid £170 for the lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, way to go! I didn't even know they were open to batch discounts...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Wow, way to go! I didn't even know they were open to batch discounts...


Neither did I. But you don't ask, you don't get 
I even managed to knock him down a bit more, by price matching one of them I found cheaper somewhere else 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> £39.55 37%OFF | Free Shipping Quartz Men's Watch 39mm Chronograph Sapphire Glass Stainless Steel Case Luminous Watch 01
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FRmsQQVLl
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Hmm, item description says subdials at 3 is a 24 hours display but it goes till 30 if you look at the watch. Subdials at 9 counts the minutes of the chronograph according to description but it goes only till 12. Is it maybe just a calender?


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Have any of you ordered a strap like that? I assume it's a two part seatbelt NATO. I have ordered a two part NATO once (from a regular material), but the threads were scratchy and hurt my hand, so I threw it off. But now I'd like to buy one of these for my new watch, so I'm wondering if maybe they will be better made, since the material is one level higher.

Here's the link:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nSPtIx8iX

And I know I can order a one part NATO, because then there will be no threads at all, but my wrists are too tiny for that


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Neither did I. But you don't ask, you don't get
> I even managed to knock him down a bit more, by price matching one of them I found cheaper somewhere else
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Now that's a real bargain Viper. Well done. How did you pay?? PayPal?? I'm definitely interested to see real photos of the red submariner homage. I do like a red dial, and I've been eyeing that one off. However, I've been waiting for this to arrive before I buy another red dial. $USD99 in a pre-order sale with a Miyota 9015 I thought was a bargain!!


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Olciakk said:


> Have any of you ordered a strap like that? I assume it's a two part seatbelt NATO. I have ordered a two part NATO once (from a regular material), but the threads were scratchy and hurt my hand, so I threw it off. But now I'd like to buy one of these for my new watch, so I'm wondering if maybe they will be better made, since the material is one level higher.
> 
> Here's the link:
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/nSPtIx8iX
> ...


I have one of these...extra comfortable!


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

For the 1963 D304 cronograph fans, this seller claims a version with sapphire glass (most likely coated, I suppose). It will be on sale on 11.11, but not too much lower from actual price, but with coupons, and cb from Megabonus you can drop the price significantly.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000113033810.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_339299110.pic_1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Hmm, item description says subdials at 3 is a 24 hours display but it goes till 30 if you look at the watch. Subdials at 9 counts the minutes of the chronograph according to description but it goes only till 12. Is it maybe just a calender?


I didn't even notice that. Thanks for pointing it out. I've spoken to the seller and he agreed to let me cancel the order for that one. So now I've just got the 3.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Now that's a real bargain Viper. Well done. How did you pay?? PayPal?? I'm definitely interested to see real photos of the red submariner homage. I do like a red dial, and I've been eyeing that one off. However, I've been waiting for this to arrive before I buy another red dial. $USD99 in a pre-order sale with a Miyota 9015 I thought was a bargain!!
> 
> View attachment 14600239


I paid just using Alipay, through the app.
That's looks gorgeous. I might have to pick one of those myself. I'm a sucker for a red dial myself. With a 9015 in it too that's a bargain.

When you put $99, was that a typo? I've just looked at their site now and they are £178 ($230). That's the pre-order price too.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

peternic1 said:


> Now that's a real bargain Viper. Well done. How did you pay?? PayPal?? I'm definitely interested to see real photos of the red submariner homage. I do like a red dial, and I've been eyeing that one off. However, I've been waiting for this to arrive before I buy another red dial. $USD99 in a pre-order sale with a Miyota 9015 I thought was a bargain!!
> 
> View attachment 14600239


I'm on this pre-order too, looking forward to getting this one in! I also ordered the red dial, thought it would make a nice change from the usual dials.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Shenzhen Baishang Co., Ltd. Store

Anybody experience with straps from this store? They definitely look a cut above the usual stuff sold at Ali.... 

NB: Sorry, cannot post links yet as a n00b

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

no-time said:


> Anyone found any NH36 (day/date) movement watches?


https://www.proximawatches.com/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=320
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32834004657.html
https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn003-q/
https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/28-skx007-diver-watch-homage.html
https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/131-bronze-skx-sharkmaster-full-calender.html

Quite a few actually


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Quite a few actually


Thanks for the effort. The cheapest one is 150 USD and its out of stock.

I was after Aliexpress prices, like the NH35 watch prices.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

no-time said:


> Thanks for the effort. The cheapest one is 150 USD and its out of stock.
> 
> I was after Aliexpress prices, like the NH35 watch prices.


If you don't already have one, I highly recommend this one:

£43.79 53%OFF | CADISEN Brand Men Mechanical Watch Automatic NH36 Role Date Fashione luxury Waterproof Clock Male Reloj Hombre Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3TVrISDUn

I also highly recommend this one too:

£163.45 16%OFF | San Martin Tuna SBBN015 Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Sport Watch Stainlss Steel Watch 300m Water Resistant Ceramic bezel
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/pMTzBm12L

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> If you don't already have one, I highly recommend this one:
> 
> £43.79 53%OFF | CADISEN Brand Men Mechanical Watch Automatic NH36 Role Date Fashione luxury Waterproof Clock Male Reloj Hombre Relogio Masculino
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3TVrISDUn
> ...


Yes yes and yes. 

The silver dial though, I have too many black dials. I'm tempted to mod the dial to another colour.

Are you from England too?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

no-time said:


> Yes yes and yes.
> 
> The silver dial though, I have too many black dials. I'm tempted to mod the dial to another colour.
> 
> Are you from England too?


Yes I am.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> Shenzhen Baishang Co., Ltd. Store
> 
> Anybody experience with straps from this store? They definitely look a cut above the usual stuff sold at Ali....
> 
> NB: Sorry, cannot post links yet as a n00b


Here's the link to that store, for anyone interested.

(and here it is written out in full: https://www.aliexpress.com/store/1248930?spm=a2g1y.12024536.pcShopHead_8270006.0 )

At first glance, it does appear that they sell straps a cut above the usual AliEx offerings, although I'm not quite sure if it just appears that way because they charge more! 

If anyone has any experience to share, we'd welcome it!


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

mougino said:


> Welcome to WUS!
> 
> I have several Corgeut watches and I'm a fan: they're great value for money and so far none of them has failed me:
> 
> ...


Hello mougino

It's a real bronze case on the last photo?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Victorv said:


> Hello mougino
> 
> It's a real bronze case on the last photo?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


No, bronze plated steel actually on this one, so it won't form any patina.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> For the 1963 D304 cronograph fans, this seller claims a version with sapphire glass (most likely coated, I suppose). It will be on sale on 11.11, but not too much lower from actual price, but with coupons, and cb from Megabonus you can drop the price significantly.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000113033810.html?spm=a2g1y.12024536.productList_339299110.pic_1


Or just buy from taobao for $100?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Or just buy from taobao for $100?


On my agent (SuperBuy) there are discounts, too! 
I'd be tempted to pull the trigger :roll:


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

mougino said:


> No, bronze plated steel actually on this one, so it won't form any patina.


Many thanks mougino 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

peternic1 said:


> Now that's a real bargain Viper. Well done. How did you pay?? PayPal?? I'm definitely interested to see real photos of the red submariner homage. I do like a red dial, and I've been eyeing that one off. However, I've been waiting for this to arrive before I buy another red dial. $USD99 in a pre-order sale with a Miyota 9015 I thought was a bargain!!
> 
> View attachment 14600239


Do we have a link for this purple 9015 beauty?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> Do we have a link for this purple 9015 beauty?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


https://mileneal.com/collections/prestige-automatic/products/prestige-autumn-red-automatic-pre-order

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> On my agent (SuperBuy) there are discounts, too!
> I'd be tempted to pull the trigger :roll:


Those discounts only apply to shipping from SB to the US I think.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Those discounts only apply to shipping from SB to the US I think.


All SB discounts apply only to shipping fees. ;-)
I've just spoken with the customer care.
I won't buy the 1963, though. 
I'll pull the trigger on the Cougeut GMT on Aliexpress


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I paid just using Alipay, through the app.
> That's looks gorgeous. I might have to pick one of those myself. I'm a sucker for a red dial myself. With a 9015 in it too that's a bargain.
> 
> When you put $99, was that a typo? I've just looked at their site now and they are £178 ($230). That's the pre-order price too.
> ...


Viper, no not a typo. They had a number of different prices with the first at $99. When they reached a certain level of sales prices went up. They do have $10 off first order with code Welcome10, as shown on the website. I don't know if that also applies to the pre-order. I am hoping the watch looks as good in real life as in the photos.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Viper, no not a typo. They had a number of different prices with the first at $99. When they reached a certain level of sales prices went up. They do have $10 off first order with code Welcome10, as shown on the website. I don't know if that also applies to the pre-order. I am hoping the watch looks as good in real life as in the photos.


Mileneal watches have an account here on WUS, I hope you can ask for real photos or details 

Here's the thread about them:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/introducing-mileneal-watches-5022705.html#/topics/5022705


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Olciakk said:


> Mileneal watches have an account here on WUS, I hope you can ask for real photos or details
> 
> Here's the thread about them:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/introducing-mileneal-watches-5022705.html#/topics/5022705


Thank you for that. I did not know that thread existed. I'll have to keep an eye on it.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Dup.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

Any sightings of yellow divers/chronos on ali?

Seems to be easy to find other colors (green, red, blue, purple...) but yellows are strangely rare.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pedrorq said:


> Any sightings of yellow divers/chronos on ali?
> 
> Seems to be easy to find other colors (green, red, blue, purple...) but yellows are strangely rare.











https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/92LVAswUx









https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qw8NpnVyB









https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kaJm9l5ST









https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/SlfGF9Xf5

And my favorite of all, but way overpriced (too bad I can't seem to find an affordable one):








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/b5UAuefWL

Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/92LVAswUx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had my eye on this one from another seller for a while. But then the store disappeared.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I had my eye on this one from another seller for a while. But then the store disappeared.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://m.tb.cn/h.es4in9N?sm=91fb25

Still too much, but here it is for $350.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

mougino said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/92LVAswUx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look very nice but in fairness, for that price, I'd either get a Vostok Amfibia:

https://meranom.com/en/amphibian-classic/060/vostok-watch-amphibian-classic-060142.html

...or a Vostok Komandirskie:

https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/65/vostok-watch-komandirskie-650859.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> And my favorite of all, but way overpriced (too bad I can't seem to find an affordable one):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is because you have not entered the Rabbit hole
yet.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-19580591817.18.112c1a33uqlNm7&id=564993451670


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> That is because you have not entered the Rabbit hole
> yet.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-19580591817.18.112c1a33uqlNm7&id=564993451670


No and I won't or else my wife will kill me!! 

[edit] still $350, not a cheap price, and unfortunately they don't offer the yellow version I find so attractive...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just found a pre-sales for an homage of one of my grails: the Ploprof!! 








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/dgmPtd07Z

Some pictures and the detailed description show a full watch with NH35A movement, but some others, and the color picker show only empty watch cases... I've asked clarification to the seller, will post back if he answers.

Nicolas


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

pedrorq said:


> ...or a Vostok Komandirskie:
> 
> https://meranom.com/en/komandirskie-classic/65/vostok-watch-komandirskie-650859.html


at 50 bucks on the bay, these 650 koms are a (steel) steal.

Mine:


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> No and I won't or else my wife will kill me!!
> 
> [edit] still $350, not a cheap price, and unfortunately they don't offer the yellow version I find so attractive...


Unfortunately, $350.00 is the lowest in the market right now and I don't think the Yellow one is for sale anymore.
It is a pretty short production run, all things considered.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

arrived today:









drilled lugs, nicely domed sapphire:









bracelet with polished and brushed elements:









unusual clasp, the small part lifts slightly to open. Mimics a classic Rlx design:









Seagull ST16 inside:









Bezel does not click, overall it mimics the design of a classic Rlx quite well. 
For the price ~US$50 there's nothing to complain.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Bertl said:


> arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 14603513
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good! I mean, for the price that seems like a pretty good deal.

According to the tracking info I will receive my 369 version tomorrow. Cant wait!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Bertl said:


> arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 14603513
> 
> ...


Are you sure it's sapphire? Have you tested it? Just that the one I've ordered said it was acrylic.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Bezel does not click? Is it just friction fit?



Bertl said:


> arrived today:
> 
> View attachment 14603513
> 
> ...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

baczajka said:


> Bezel does not click? Is it just friction fit?


it is quite common with those vintage homages like Tiger Concept and others. Its the same concept as what you would find on a real vintage sub.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Are you sure it's sapphire? Have you tested it? Just that the one I've ordered said it was acrylic.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


sorry, it's acrylic of course. I use 'sapphire' to describe the transparent element that covers the dial :roll:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Quint1980 said:


> it is quite common with those vintage homages like Tiger Concept and others. Its the same concept as what you would find on a real vintage sub.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I think the question may have been, is it friction fit or does it not turn at all? At least that is the question that I had as soon as I read the statement. I questioned whether the bezel turns at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Is 11/11 a particularly good time to buy watches? Are the prices notably better or is it kinda like prime day when most things are just marked up to mark them down and make them appear to be sales?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

diversification said:


> Is 11/11 a particularly good time to buy watches? Are the prices notably better or is it kinda like prime day when most things are just marked up to mark them down and make them appear to be sales?


In my experience they tend be the best prices.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm debating getting this, despite already ordering 3 watches just before the 11.11 sale. As I keep adding it to my cart everyone there's a sale on, but always end up buying other watches instead. 
So the question I have is, for anyone who owns one of these, does yours have sapphire crystal or mineral glass? If it's sapphire, is it still domed? As the price difference between seems like quite a lot.

£142.40 20%OFF | San Martin 62Mas Diver Automatic Mechanical Men Watch NH35 Stainless Steel Ceramic Bezel Sunray Dial Rubber Calendar Luminous
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/M0HQFp3Zv









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Quint1980 said:


> That looks pretty good! I mean, for the price that seems like a pretty good deal.
> 
> According to the tracking info I will receive my 369 version tomorrow. Cant wait!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Great looking watch! I would buy it immediately if it was not a sterile dial. Do anybody know if they could be found branded? But of course no fakes!!

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Watchinski said:


> Great looking watch! I would buy it immediately if it was not a sterile dial. Do anybody know if they could be found branded? But of course no fakes!!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


I've been looking for branded (not Rolex branded obviously) ones ND haven't found any.

Wondering if a tiger concept dial would fit in there though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm debating getting this, despite already ordering 3 watches just before the 11.11 sale. As I keep adding it to my cart everyone there's a sale on, but always end up buying other watches instead.
> So the question I have is, for anyone who owns one of these, does yours have sapphire crystal or mineral glass? If it's sapphire, is it still domed? As the price difference between seems like quite a lot.
> 
> £142.40 20%OFF | San Martin 62Mas Diver Automatic Mechanical Men Watch NH35 Stainless Steel Ceramic Bezel Sunray Dial Rubber Calendar Luminous
> ...


I have a similar LTM flavor. Mineral crystal. Only crystal I've ever broken. A small nick on the rounded edge grew into a crack all the way across. Happened while flying so I would say the watch was air tight and the pressure change was enough to crack it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bklake said:


> I have a similar LTM flavor. Mineral crystal. Only crystal I've ever broken. A small nick on the rounded edge grew into a crack all the way across. Happened while flying so I would say the watch was air tight and the pressure change was enough to crack it.


I bet you were gutted. Did you notice it straight away? If I do get one probably best to get the sapphire then. Thanks for sharing your experience, even if it wasn't a good one. Did you replace it sapphire then when fixing it?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

peternic1 said:


> I also bought one. Actually, I bought two. With the lower price for 2 or more, the second one was only about $70 USD extra. That really is insane. I shall give the second as a Christmas present, assuming it's OK. I have the Sharkey SKX, with a white dial (which is a really excellent watch) so I shall compare with that. I was going to buy a black dial as well, but have literally bought two for the same price that one of those would cost. A great plan as long as the quality is OK. What on earth could go wrong???:think::think:


I bought 2 also. They ended up running out of the ones with the Steel Dive logo so I got one with the logo and one without. It shippped yesterday so I should get them reasonably soon. I'll report back about the quality when I receive them.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Is there anything I need to do to prepare my account for 11.11? 

Most sellers will accept credit card and ship to nyc?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Any 36-38mm Bauhaus inspired quartz or mechanical?, most seem to be larger than 40mm.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Just found a pre-sales for an homage of one of my grails: the Ploprof!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seller's answer: (not very optimistic)


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

primerak said:


> Any 36-38mm Bauhaus inspired quartz or mechanical?, most seem to be larger than 40mm.


Bauhaus-inspired Watches between 38mm-to-40mm

Sea-gull











































Binger









Carnival








Reef Tiger


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> .
> So the question I have is, for anyone who owns one of these, does yours have sapphire crystal or mineral glass? If it's sapphire, is it still domed? As the price difference between seems like quite a lot.


My boyfriend has this model, but from times when it had different logo and lumed bezel. It is 100% sure domed thick sapphire crystal. We checked it with diamond selector.

The 62mas from San Martin is the best quality watch I've seen. The crystal is just unbelievable in this price range, really careful edge finish, great lume, full lumed bezel, applied LTM logo, sunburst dial, really interesting and also great quality carved caseback. I think you won't be disappointed.

I only have one photo, but if you want I can make a few during weekend. He changed the rubber strap to a shark mesh, it fits great.

By the way, you can of course crack sapphire, it is even more probable to crack a sapphire than a mineral crystal. You can scratch a sapphire too. I've seen a scratch on a sapphire.

The San Martin store sells the crystal independently if you break one.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

primerak said:


> Any 36-38mm Bauhaus inspired quartz or mechanical?, most seem to be larger than 40mm.


Also, Feice's entire catalogue comprises of Bauhaus-inspired pieces.
Go check them out.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

bklake said:


> I have a similar LTM flavor. Mineral crystal. Only crystal I've ever broken. A small nick on the rounded edge grew into a crack all the way across. Happened while flying so I would say the watch was air tight and the pressure change was enough to crack it.


It's sad to hear that, but I have to point out that sapphire is crackable. It's just more resistant to scratches.

Other than that, a diver it should have been just fine during pressure changes, in the water there are worse conditions. I hope it was just a single case and other watches are better pressure tested than yours. I think I would inquire a refund in your case. What SM model do you have?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Well, that is to be expected.
They are in a price war with multiple microbrands (HIMQ/Proxima, Steeldive, San Martin & Heimdallr) with their own pre-orders and Sea-gull (Who is pricing their own Ocean Star at an astounding USD $307.80 this 11/11 sale).
Not to mention the sheer number of competitors within China proper


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

primerak said:


> Any 36-38mm Bauhaus inspired quartz or mechanical?, most seem to be larger than 40mm.


At 38mm there's also this quartz beauty from Steeldive store. I don't own one, but the store has a good reputation around here. I thick they do this in a white dial too.

￡72.49 | Stainless steel mesh band simple fashion women quartz watch 50M waterproof women wristwatch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FM8cFXU8


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Bauhaus-inspired Watches between 38mm-to-40mm
> 
> Sea-gull
> View attachment 14604817
> ...


So that's plenty then!!:-!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Lad, that is barely one-tenth.
If I included the ones above 40mm like Parnis, Corguet, Cadisen, Guanqin & Debert etc and every other brand, it will take up 2 full pages


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> I've been looking for branded (not Rolex branded obviously) ones ND haven't found any.
> 
> Wondering if a tiger concept dial would fit in there though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes, seems like they're all sterile. Maybe those are from factories that make fakes but with dials before been printed with the fake branding. Because on one of those Tudor homages there is a Tudor shield on the 12 position.
I just can't stand a sterile watch. It looks so empty to me. Can't help ...

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

sage626700 said:


> I bought 2 also. They ended up running out of the ones with the Steel Dive logo so I got one with the logo and one without. It shippped yesterday so I should get them reasonably soon. I'll report back about the quality when I receive them.


I was lucky to find a Steel Dive Turtle on Alibaba for under $100. It's on it's way. I'm curious about the quality ...

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Olciakk said:


> My boyfriend has this model, but from times when it had different logo and lumed bezel. It is 100% sure domed thick sapphire crystal. We checked it with diamond selector.
> 
> The 62mas from San Martin is the best quality watch I've seen. The crystal is just unbelievable in this price range, really careful edge finish, great lume, full lumed bezel, applied LTM logo, sunburst dial, really interesting and also great quality carved caseback. I think you won't be disappointed.
> 
> ...


I own the same one and can confirm it's amazing quality. And the lume is at least as strong as my Seiko's.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

sage626700 said:


> I bought 2 also. They ended up running out of the ones with the Steel Dive logo so I got one with the logo and one without. It shippped yesterday so I should get them reasonably soon. I'll report back about the quality when I receive them.


I have just check my order on Alibaba, and the status is "waiting for supplier to ship". That's a little annoying. On what date did you order yours??


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> At 38mm there's also this quartz beauty from Steeldive store. I don't own one, but the store has a good reputation around here. I thick they do this in a white dial too.
> 
> ￡72.49 | Stainless steel mesh band simple fashion women quartz watch 50M waterproof women wristwatch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FM8cFXU8


I think this can be had cheaper on Alibaba. Pretty sure I've seen it sold as a single and not a higher minimum.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> I think the question may have been, is it friction fit or does it not turn at all? At least that is the question that I had as soon as I read the statement. I questioned whether the bezel turns at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It turns in both directions.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone else has had items in their basket for the 11.11 sales disappearing in the night because the stores closed?? 

I just lost 2 MN straps, one burgundy and one black + red stripe w/ black buckle, from 2 different shops... I'll have to go hunting again >_<


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Bertl said:


> It turns in both directions.


Thank you for clarifying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Anyone else has had items in their basket for the 11.11 sales disappearing in the night because the stores closed??
> 
> I just lost 2 MN straps, one burgundy and one black + red stripe w/ black buckle, from 2 different shops... I'll have to go hunting again >_<


Do you mean these:

£8.70 15%OFF | Nato Nylon Strap Military French Force Parachute Bag Elastic Male Nylon Watchband 20 21 22mmSliver Buckle Strap For Quartz Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/q1n4mdYG

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> I have just check my order on Alibaba, and the status is "waiting for supplier to ship". That's a little annoying. On what date did you order yours??


I ordered this a week ago









They gave me the tracking number today


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you mean these:
> 
> £8.70 15%OFF | Nato Nylon Strap Military French Force Parachute Bag Elastic Male Nylon Watchband 20 21 22mmSliver Buckle Strap For Quartz Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/q1n4mdYG
> ...


Yes but no  another store was offering a red/burgundy one (MN strap like the ones you link) that I can't seem to find in any other store. Because I put the item in my basket and did not bookmark the store, and the store is now gone, I have no way of finding this strap easily again...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1516 drum watch ~22$


----------



## marcozz (Apr 7, 2018)

Do any of you guys know any mechanical/automatic watches under $200 similar to the following? I like these ones, but the first has contradictory measurements in the specs and in the second the "Reef Tiger" logo seems too big and makes everything unbalanced. Looking for something sporty, with a rubber strap that fits the case perfectly. Thanks in advance!


----------



## marcozz (Apr 7, 2018)

marcozz said:


> Do any of you guys know any mechanical/automatic watches under $200 similar to the following? I like these ones, but the first has contradictory measurements in the specs and in the second the "Reef Tiger" logo seems too big and makes everything unbalanced. Looking for something sporty, with a rubber strap that fits the case perfectly. Thanks in advance!


Images seem not to display. Here they are:


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Olciakk said:


> It's sad to hear that, but I have to point out that sapphire is crackable. It's just more resistant to scratches.
> 
> Other than that, a diver it should have been just fine during pressure changes, in the water there are worse conditions. I hope it was just a single case and other watches are better pressure tested than yours. I think I would inquire a refund in your case. What SM model do you have?


It was my fault.  I chipped the crystal in the worst possible spot.  It created a stress riser.  The pressure change from 0-8000ft was enough to crack the crystal, starting at the chip.  The top hat crystal design does not suit me.  I'm too rough on my watches.  I think the top hat style originated as an acrylic crystal.  An acrylic top hat would not have broken like this one.  Mineral and sapphire may not be the best choice for this style crystal.

It gave me a chance to take the watch apart and look around.  Very well constructed.  I used a Seiko 32mm domed crystal, because I had one on hand, as a replacement which required bending the tip of the seconds hand to clear the crystal.   All is well and I already put a scratch on the domed crystal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Yes but no  another store was offering a red/burgundy one (MN strap like the ones you link) that I can't seem to find in any other store. Because I put the item in my basket and did not bookmark the store, and the store is now gone, I have no way of finding this strap easily again...


Ok, found it again: it seems to be the only store offering a full red MN strap:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BgaOhGjW


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Ok, found it again: it seems to be the only store offering a full red MN strap:
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BgaOhGjW


Have you found any store offering MN straps with a bronze or rosegold buckle?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> Have you found any store offering MN straps with a bronze or rosegold buckle?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


£5.59  29%OFF | NATO Nylon Straps Wacthband Belt Military Bracelet French Troops Parachute Bag Stainless Steel Gold Color Buckle Strap 20mm 22mm
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/28AdhEYC

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

These look enticing. 
Miyota inside: I can live with that.

Anyone have one?


----------



## SmirnoffCommando (Aug 26, 2018)

My colleague from work bought the one from second picture, it looks sweet in real life. He says he loves the watch, wears it every day for past year.

Sent from my NEM-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## jakartans (Oct 7, 2019)

hi is there anyone have a suggestion for a royal oak style (not the offshore)with japan automatic movement? desperately looking for it to get one on 11.11 sale


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> These look enticing.
> Miyota inside: I can live with that.
> 
> Anyone have one?
> ...


Chronopolis, have you seen these?

￡65.41 51%OFF | Carnival Automatic Watch Men 2019 Sport Nylon Strap Mechanical Watches Waterproof Auto Date Clock Montre Homme
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oHhKdcZi


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Chronopolis, have you seen these?
> 
> ￡65.41 51%OFF | Carnival Automatic Watch Men 2019 Sport Nylon Strap Mechanical Watches Waterproof Auto Date Clock Montre Homme
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oHhKdcZi


These must be great!

I notice that they say it is a

SWISS ORIGINAL BRAND a SWISS IMPOET and that it is FAMOUS BRAND IN GENEVE 

This is wonderful for a watch that also has a well known Japanese Movement, but you learn something new every day :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> These look enticing.
> Miyota inside: I can live with that.
> 
> Anyone have one?
> ...


Relativetime did a vid on it back in August.





I prefer Binger's design though.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

jakartans said:


> hi is there anyone have a suggestion for a royal oak style (not the offshore)with japan automatic movement? desperately looking for it to get one on 11.11 sale


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000117326547.html


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> Relativetime did a vid on it back in August.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those Bingers are surprisingly more expensive considering they're probably out of the same catalogue.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> These must be great!
> 
> I notice that they say it is a
> 
> ...


You wonder if they're ever going to realise that nobody is fooled by that kind of BS and that, if anything, they're just losing customers because of it.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

You are expectin' too much from a Shroom Online-only brand based in Shenzhen


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> You are expectin' too much from a Shroom Online-only brand based in Shenzhen


You're so right! But it's still a shame that they don't get it and adapt.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I received my "sterile" 369 sub today.

Overall it looks quite OK. Finishing is allright and bracelet altough hollow end links is fine too. Dial and hands are quite nice and for some reason I dont mind the 369 dial that much as a sterile dial. Lume color is a really nice cream however does not really work well.

My bezel is quite loose so I will need to toghten that up somehow.

Srewing and unscrewing the crown is not the smoothest but it works.

The only thing that annoys me is that tje case is not sterile...there are some rolex engravings between the lugs...









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> I received my "sterile" 369 sub today.
> 
> Overall it looks quite OK. Finishing is allright and bracelet altough hollow end links is fine too. Dial and hands are quite nice and for some reason I dont mind the 369 dial that much as a sterile dial. Lume color is a really nice cream however does not really work well.
> 
> ...


There are two possibilites.
One being that you found the Motherload (The Secret Chinese supplier to Rolex & other swiss brands, i.e Omega wink wink*).
Or 
Two being that you have unwittingly bought a Rep (Or an assembler using Parts from the Counterfeit market) and should feel ashamed for being a naughty, naughty boy.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> You wonder if they're ever going to realise that nobody is fooled by that kind of BS and that, if anything, they're just losing customers because of it.





Watchinski said:


> You're so right! But it's still a shame that they don't get it and adapt.


I think they REALLY don't give two turds about any of it.
I have my reasons - based on experience - for thinking so.

Some of this tendency -- to stay the course (of old habits) and not be adventurous in pursuing improvement -- is what allowed them to persist as a civilization for so long.

This attitude may backfire hard in this Age of High Tech, but they won't change unless the pain of NOT adapting becomes unbearable.
They are also used to bearing a lot of pain.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I think they REALLY don't give two turds about any of it.
> I have my reasons - based on experience - for thinking so.
> 
> Some of this tendency -- to stay the course (of old habits) and not be adventurous in pursuing improvement -- is what allowed them to persist as a civilization for so long.
> ...


Well, they certainly know their target audience then


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> Well, they certainly know their target audience then


They might, but I tend to think they ASSUME their target audience is identical to whatever they THINK it should be, and that therefore, it has the same set of expectations, values, and behaviors as the people they do know - namely, themselves.

But this is a pattern of behavior that is universal. No group that does not have an extensive international experience can imagine that others think differently.

Chinese sellers will get it - some day. But they will need to really see the rest of the world first, and understand that they are NOT the standard in anything, not any more than any other group is.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> I received my "sterile" 369 sub today.
> 
> Overall it looks quite OK. Finishing is allright and bracelet altough hollow end links is fine too. Dial and hands are quite nice and for some reason I dont mind the 369 dial that much as a sterile dial. Lume color is a really nice cream however does not really work well.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. I will definitely be keeping these in the back of my mind. maybe for a fun Mod or just to grab a cheap funky colored/setup (green 3,6,9 dial?)

I kind of figured these were just unbranded replicas....basically this guy getting them before the rolex wording is stamped on the dials. that's a shame. makes me want it less now


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

*NH36 day date*

This Lereo diver has a Seagull 1216 movement - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33045713030.html
This Pagani Design diver has the Seiko NH35 movement - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961849704.html

The Pagani costs a little more, but the Seiko NH35 movement is more robust according to popular opinion. The Seagull isn't a bad movement, its just that sometimes they have Quality Control issues.

No1VIPER has found a good NH36 dress watch, thank you.

Now if only I can find a NH36 date and date *diver*, that's me done for 11/11  HoustonReal, No1VIPER - guys have you spotted one?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

*Re: NH36 day date*



no-time said:


> This Lereo diver has a Seagull 1216 movement - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33045713030.html
> This Pagani Design diver has the Seiko NH35 movement - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961849704.html
> 
> The Pagani costs a little more, but the Seiko NH35 movement is more robust according to popular opinion. The Seagull isn't a bad movement, its just that sometimes they have Quality Control issues.
> ...


I have one of these. Which is highly recommend.

£166.52 15%OFF | San Martin Tuna SBBN015 Men Fashion Watch Automatic Diving Sport Watch Stainlss Steel Watch 300m Water Resistant Ceramic bezel
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/MBy51ogUj

If you're on a budget thought, the Loreo is really good watch. I use to have one.





Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> You wonder if they're ever going to realise that nobody is fooled by that kind of BS and that, if anything, they're just losing customers because of it.


Err NO! From my experience with the Chinese in the computer industry is anything to go by they just get worse as time goes on, but then again I could be getting cynical..........................

Regards,
Jim


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> I received my "sterile" 369 sub today.
> 
> Overall it looks quite OK. Finishing is allright and bracelet altough hollow end links is fine too. Dial and hands are quite nice and for some reason I dont mind the 369 dial that much as a sterile dial. Lume color is a really nice cream however does not really work well.
> 
> ...


Can you please post more pics? Is the case a 16610?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Incoming


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Gisae said:


> Incoming


I've had my eye on that pilot one for a while. Look forward to hearing what you think about it when it arrives.

Another similar one is this. Which has options for different movements as well as colours interestingly.

£128.55 21%OFF | Lugyou San Martin Pilot Men Watch Automatic Stainless Steel 20ATM Leather Strap 39mm Sapphire Waterproof Top Brand Wristwatch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KDsrOLpt1

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had my eye on that pilot one for a while. Look forward to hearing what you think about it when it arrives.
> 
> Another similar one is this. Which has options for different movements as well as colours interestingly.
> 
> ...


I have the san Martin and absolutely LOVE it. it's become my every day "beater". been all over the place with it, including the ocean and pool with no issues. NH35 has been great. case has taken a beating picking up some scratches, but the crystal is still clean. Lume is brighter than most of my watches, but not quite as bright as my Seiko SNZG...on par with my Mako 1 though.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gisae said:


> Incoming


Solid selections! Did you order from AliEx, or from Alibaba?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I have the san Martin and absolutely LOVE it. it's become my every day "beater". been all over the place with it, including the ocean and pool with no issues. NH35 has been great. case has taken a beating picking up some scratches, but the crystal is still clean. Lume is brighter than most of my watches, but not quite as bright as my Seiko SNZG...on par with my Mako 1 though.


I have this San Martin 39mm pilot watch as well, and likewise, have been very happy with it.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

kovy71 said:


> Can you please post more pics? Is the case a 16610?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


The engraving says 16610, It looks like a 16610 but the unidirectional bezel and plexiglas crystal make it resemble a 5513 more.

I popped off the bezel and I am not surprised it was loose. The only thing that was causing any friction was a very thin rubber gasket and it had snapped probably by just turning the bezel... Im not sure whether to put a thicker gasket back in or try to make a tension spring instead.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> The engraving says 16610, It looks like a 16610 but the unidirectional bezel and plexiglas crystal make it resemble a 5513 more.
> 
> I popped off the bezel and I am not surprised it was loose. The only thing that was causing any friction was a very thin rubber gasket and it had snapped probably by just turning the bezel... Im not sure whether to put a thicker gasket back in or try to make a tension spring instead.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Just to confirm, the bezel on yours is unidirectional? And does it click?

I ask because the equivalent GMT posted earlier was bi-directional, and friction fit. I guess it would make sense, given that one is a diver, and the other a GMT, but I'd be surprised if the manufacturers made that distinction for these inexpensive watches.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

first AX dab.... hope yall like it... cause i really dig it.....im downgrading and i loveeeeeee it. One thing on this watch, the steel bracelet was still loose for my wrist after i unlinked all i could....so i put this black nato on temporary, gotta say it works pretty well.... but a jubilee bracelet is coming....it should be a great marriage.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> first AX dab.... hope yall like it... cause i really dig it.....im downgrading and i loveeeeeee it. One thing on this watch, the steel bracelet was still loose for my wrist after i unlinked all i could....so i put this black nato on temporary, gotta say it works pretty well.... but a jubilee bracelet is coming....it should be a great marriage.
> 
> View attachment 14609857
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your first Ali purchase. I'm sure it'll be the first of many.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

hahahaha....fo sho... i think i went buck wild for the last 10 days...kakakaka....expect more watches coming SOON (SOON meaning China snail mail, i hate it...but oh well)



No1VIPER said:


> Congratulations on your first Ali purchase. I'm sure it'll be the first of many.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> hahahaha....fo sho... i think i went buck wild for the last 10 days...kakakaka....expect more watches coming SOON (SOON meaning China snail mail, i hate it...but oh well)


How many watches are we talking roughly? 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

oh man...i cant remember.. 15? 22? i dont know... the list kept on adding up....i just discovered a whole new world...pretty exciting... I have 3 high end mountain bikes and just sold one to a buddy of mine....so i got the funds ($4K) to dab into this AX world.



No1VIPER said:


> How many watches are we talking roughly?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> oh man...i cant remember.. 15? 22? i dont know... the list kept on adding up....i just discovered a whole new world...pretty exciting... I have 3 high end mountain bikes and just sold one to a buddy of mine....so i got the funds ($4K) to dab into this AX world.


Wow. You don't do things by half do you? You should have waited until the 11.11 sale. You probably could have saved quite a bit. Which pieces are you most excited about recieving?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

I know about 11.11...the ones i bought even with 11.11 i'd have saved a buck or 2 bucks... i think i have about 5 more in the watch list, these i will wait for 11.11..i can save $8 to $30 each...will see...oh man... i am very very excite about this one watch, cant tell you guys yet..it is super rare...will reveal soon...kakakakka...oh and i just love this "sterile" thing...so clean.



No1VIPER said:


> Wow. You don't do things by half do you? You should have waited until the 11.11 sale. You probably could have saved quite a bit. Which pieces are you most excited about recieving?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> I know about 11.11...the ones i bought even with 11.11 i'd have saved a buck or 2 bucks... i think i have about 5 more in the watch list, these i will wait for 11.11..i can save $8 to $30 each...will see...oh man... i am very very excite about this one watch, cant tell you guys yet..it is super rare...will reveal soon...kakakakka...oh and i just love this "sterile" thing...so clean.


You big tease... I need to know what it is now. Incase I want/need to buy one, whilst they're available if they're super rare. PM me a link...I won't tell anyone 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Just to confirm, the bezel on yours is unidirectional? And does it click?
> 
> I ask because the equivalent GMT posted earlier was bi-directional, and friction fit. I guess it would make sense, given that one is a diver, and the other a GMT, but I'd be surprised if the manufacturers made that distinction for these inexpensive watches.


Sorry, I meant bidirectional.

The construction is similar to the old submariners like the 5513 where you have a cone shaped fixed ring on the case and you press and click the bezel in place. The friction is normally provided by a friction ring which is like a very thin slightly bent washer which is placed in between...that part is missing on this one and instead they decided it was a good idea to use a silicon caseback gasket instead.

I will try to post some more pictures later today.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Gisae said:
> 
> 
> > Incoming ?
> ...


I ordered them from alibaba. Took a bit of time figuring out how to order though. Even if I get a customs invoice they will still be cheaper than on Aliexpress. From the same supplier nonetheless. ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Gisae said:


> I ordered them from alibaba. Took a bit of time figuring out how to order though. Even if I get a customs invoice they will still be cheaper than on Aliexpress. From the same supplier nonetheless.


 Is it this one:
https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Shout out to @Negakinu for the IEM links posted recently, these arrived today and for AUD$15 sound awesome! Have managed not to go any deeper down the rabbit hole so far ?

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32806919877.html









Considering picking up a 62MAS bronze cased watch for 11.11. Has anyone received one of these watches already and can comment on the quality?

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000298658853.html


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Ian_61 said:


> Shout out to @Negakinu for the IEM links posted recently, these arrived today and for AUD$15 sound awesome! Have managed not to go any deeper down the rabbit hole so far ��


Cheers! So glad you found something you like. I'm awaiting a new IEM myself (and a new USB DAC, and some new balanced in-ear cables, and...) 

I own one San Martin/Merkur watch, their Tuna homage, and it's stellar. If every watch they make is that good, and if Merkur quality is on par with San Martin quality, I can't imagine anyone being disappointed for the money. Amazing value.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> Sorry, I meant bidirectional.
> 
> The construction is similar to the old submariners like the 5513 where you have a cone shaped fixed ring on the case and you press and click the bezel in place. The friction is normally provided by a friction ring which is like a very thin slightly bent washer which is placed in between...that part is missing on this one and instead they decided it was a good idea to use a silicon caseback gasket instead.
> 
> ...


Some more pictures of the bezel construction. The bezel just clicks in place when you press it on. In the background you can see the broken gasket that fell out.

When I placed back the bezel without the gasket it was spinning freely. However after I removed it and pit it back for a second time now it locks up.

I'm not really sure what to do next. I have tried a new gasket but the ones I have are too thick. Also I am not really sure where the gasket is supposed to sit...

Any advice is more then welcome.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just found a tiny piece of metal shaving stuck to the inside of the crystal and one of the bracelet screws fell out... lol

I wonder what else can go wrong.

Its a bummer really because if it was well put together its quite a handsome watch. I really dig the vintage creamy lume 369 dial and hands.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I just found a tiny piece of metal shaving stuck to the inside of the crystal and one of the bracelet screws fell out... lol
> 
> I wonder what else can go wrong.
> 
> ...


If you're having that many issues perhaps you should contact the seller. I'm a little worried about mine that's coming now. Which seller did you buy from?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> If you're having that many issues perhaps you should contact the seller. I'm a little worried about mine that's coming now. Which seller did you buy from?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Seller is Shop4941003.

No pleasure to deal with. First he was telling me I damaged the watch due to incorrect operation and finally after a lot of back and forth messaging he told me tonreturn the watch to him and he will send me a new one.

It will cost me around 20 euro to ship it back to China. I'm not going to bother with it...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Quint1980 said:


> Seller is Shop4941003.
> 
> No pleasure to deal with. First he was telling me I damaged the watch due to incorrect operation and finally after a lot of back and forth messaging he told me tonreturn the watch to him and he will send me a new one.
> 
> ...


I'd just take my loss and glue the bezel in place. Or try to get a fixed murphy bezel for it, because I actually love how it looks without the bezel!  Gives it more of an explorer-vibe.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Seller is Shop4941003.
> 
> No pleasure to deal with. First he was telling me I damaged the watch due to incorrect operation and finally after a lot of back and forth messaging he told me tonreturn the watch to him and he will send me a new one.
> 
> ...


I'd just try and get a part refund and keep it. That's the way I normally do it.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Quint1980 said:


> No1VIPER said:
> 
> 
> > If you're having that many issues perhaps you should contact the seller. I'm a little worried about mine that's coming now. Which seller did you buy from?
> ...


Why don't you raise a dispute directly with AE?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd just try and get a part refund and keep it. That's the way I normally do it.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Do you open a dispute normally or try to settle with the seller first?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Do you open a dispute normally or try to settle with the seller first?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


I always just open a dispute straight away. As long as you show enough evidence Ali are good at quickly sorting out the dispute.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I always just open a dispute straight away. As long as you show enough evidence Ali are good at quickly sorting out the dispute.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Yes, this ^^^^


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dispute for sure. You didn't get what you paid for. Sounds like a lemon.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I always just open a dispute straight away. As long as you show enough evidence Ali are good at quickly sorting out the dispute.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Yeah dont do this. They will promise another, give you a fake tracking number or delay until you are outside the window. Get your refund and move on.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it this one:
> https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer


Oh man you're going to make me buy another one, how do you find these gems. Its £90 with delivery for a bronze NH35, that's the cheapeset bronze most likely?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

no-time said:


> Oh man you're going to make me buy another one, how do you find these gems. Its £90 with delivery for a bronze NH35, that's the cheapeset bronze most likely?


It's the cheapest one I could find, yeah. I had to order one at that price. It's my first order from Alibaba and not AliExpress.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Yeah dont do this. They will promise another, give you a fake tracking number or delay until you are outside the window. Get your refund and move on.


With my over 7 years of buying stuff from DHgate, Alibaba, Aliexpress, Taobao & JD, my experience is such that even if you are past with your window for a refund, 
Ali would still side with you as long as you do not have any fraudulent intent.

All you need to do is to open up a dispute, produce a screencap of the conversation you had with the seller, screenshots of the lemon & packaging, along with the supposed tracking number to prove that the seller had done you wrong.
It is actually much easier to get a refund via Alipay than Paypal @ other sites (Amazon, Newsegg etc.) 

(Sometimes, just as Ali gives you the refund, the product arrives at your doorstep, what you do then is up to you)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Are these bronze watches full Coper or bronze case or are they just stainless steel with PVD?
I have the corgeut black bay which is getting much wrist time, but it is PVD and will not form a patina.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sagitario (Jun 24, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> It's the cheapest one I could find, yeah. I had to order one at that price. It's my first order from Alibaba and not AliExpress.


Thank you very much for sharing. I already ordered it too. 
I also ordered the Bronze Buckle: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-Bronz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
let's see if they are interested
Regards


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Sagitario said:


> Thank you very much for sharing. I already ordered it too.
> I also ordered the Bronze Buckle:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-Bronz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> let's see if they are interested
> Regards


I have the same one in my corgeut. Nice one, much better than the silver originally with the strap. This is also PVD coating on a stainless steel. I got it from the bay.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Oman anyone?????


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> They might, but I tend to think they ASSUME their target audience is identical to whatever they THINK it should be, and that therefore, it has the same set of expectations, values, and behaviors as the people they do know - namely, themselves.
> 
> But this is a pattern of behavior that is universal. No group that does not have an extensive international experience can imagine that others think differently.
> 
> Chinese sellers will get it - some day. But they will need to really see the rest of the world first, and understand that they are NOT the standard in anything, not any more than any other group is.


I disagree.
That is not the purpose of these shroom brands (Parnis/Corguet/Debert, Carnival etc.).
Their intent is to sell a product, not to contribute to the World of Horology.
Their target group are strictly entry-level watch enthusiasts huntin' for dirt-cheap homages with reliable movements (i.e Japanese Miyota, Seiko or Seagull) on the intl market
and as a profit-making corporate entity, they cater exclusively to that segment and have no real reason to evolve past that (Especially when they have the segment on-lock).
https://parnis.org/pages/our-mission

In no way can they be used to represent Chinese Horology, much the same way as Reps coming from China.
You want in-house movements, culturally unique dials and heritage?
You have to go to the Actual Chinese legacy watchmakers, Tianjin Sea-gull & BWAF etc.

















































And how many had actually made that leap?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

crAss said:


> Are these bronze watches full Coper or bronze case or are they just stainless steel with PVD?
> I have the corgeut black bay which is getting much wrist time, but it is PVD and will not form a patina.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


San Martin, HIMQ/Proxima, Heimdallr/Sharkey, Steeldive & Hruodland should all be real Bronze (albeit with a Higher-copper composition, think cymbals).
Previous threads even showed patina.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sagitario said:


> Thank you very much for sharing. I already ordered it too.
> I also ordered the Bronze Buckle:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-Bronz...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649
> let's see if they are interested
> Regards


I found this one, which is solid bronze for not much more too.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/382794674192

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I always just open a dispute straight away. As long as you show enough evidence Ali are good at quickly sorting out the dispute.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Thanks I have opened a dispute. Lets see what I get out of it.

I removed the metal debris from inside the crystal and refinished the bracelet.

I really like the way it looks.

I hope you will receive a good one!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Thanks I have opened a dispute. Lets see what I get out of it.
> 
> I removed the metal debris from inside the crystal and refinished the bracelet.
> 
> ...


I had taken this out of my cart, but looks like I've now got to put it back in. Damn you Quint!! Damn you internet!! o|o|


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

peternic1 said:


> I had taken this out of my cart, but looks like I've now got to put it back in. Damn you Quint!! Damn you internet!! o|o|


Two more days till 11/11
Have ya'all farmed your coupons?


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it this one:
> https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Yep, that's the one.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> I disagree.
> That is not the purpose of these shroom brands (Parnis/Corguet/Debert, Carnival etc.).
> Their intent is to sell a product, not to contribute to the World of Horology.
> Their target group are strictly entry-level watch enthusiasts huntin' for dirt-cheap homages with reliable movements (i.e Japanese Miyota, Seiko or Seagull) on the intl market
> ...


Some of these 'shroom' Chinese sellers (and not just Chinese, most of the world) just want to make to profit as you said, but some (sometimes it seems like all of them) want to make profit unethically or ethically, it makes no difference to them. They change their business/store name ans continue ripping people off.

Also some of the larger recognised watch brands, who add to the world of Horology with innovation and creativity also have a strategies to make unethical profits too, by the same watch re-badged as re-issues, so called limited editions... Etc, however with established brands its generally accepted as normal.

However with shroom brands, if a watch is not fit for purpose it should not be accepted as "oh well you get what you pay for the".


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I found this one, which is solid bronze for not much more too.
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/382794674192
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Why does this buckle cost 1 USD or around GBP, anyone spot the difference?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello everyone. I think I'm gonna go for a San Martin 62MAS or a Parnis Daytona (with the ice blue dial) for the 11/11 sale. Does anyone knows on which store they gonna be the cheapest ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hello everyone. I think I'm gonna go for a San Martin 62MAS or a Parnis Daytona (with the ice blue dial) for the 11/11 sale. Does anyone knows on which store they gonna be the cheapest ?


This is the cheapest 62MAS I could find.

£143.20 20%OFF | San Martin 62Mas Diver Automatic Mechanical Men Watch NH35 Stainless Steel Ceramic Bezel Sunray Dial Rubber Calendar Luminous
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/MtEutKyOX

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks for your answer. But now... Which color should I choose ?? That's the hardest question and I'm the only one who can answer it


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Everything you say is correct.
But I think the point of emphasis in your assertion differs a bit from mine.

I was speaking more to the general mentality / cultural habits behind the business practice - as found among the lower end "brands" that only want to make money, rather than contribute to the culture of horology.

But YMMV.



Desk-bound said:


> I disagree.
> That is not the purpose of these shroom brands (Parnis/Corguet/Debert, Carnival etc.).
> Their intent is to sell a product, not to contribute to the World of Horology.
> Their target group are strictly entry-level watch enthusiasts huntin' for dirt-cheap homages with reliable movements (i.e Japanese Miyota, Seiko or Seagull) on the intl market and as a profit-making corporate entity, they cater exclusively to that segment and have no real reason to evolve past that


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000237758329.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.428a3c00liPhNp&mp=1

Parnis Daytona for only $64.60.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Good deal...hmmmmm



Rista said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000237758329.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.428a3c00liPhNp&mp=1
> 
> Parnis Daytona for only $64.60.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Good deal...hmmmmm



Rista said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000237758329.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.428a3c00liPhNp&mp=1
> 
> Parnis Daytona for only $64.60.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

For anyone that likes to wear Black Bay or BB homage on a nylon strap. I just saw these Tudor style nylon straps from JUELONG.

All of the straps I got from them so far are what I would call a premium strap. Best quality I have found on Alix for nylon straps.

I have some similar straps from Crown & Buckle (really nice) and Cheapest Natostraps (OK) for my Tudor BB58 so I am curious to know how these compare.

They are about 11 euro in the sale.

€ 14,47 10%OFF | 2020 New Material Seatbelt Watch Band For Tudor 20mm 22mm Watch Strap For French Troops Parachute Bag Nato Strap
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/AcFYom8VV









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> For anyone that likes to wear Black Bay or BB homage on a nylon strap. I just saw these Tudor style nylon straps from JUELONG.


They look superb, thanks for the link


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm looking to order a decent set of watch screw drivers from AliExpress. Does anyone have any suggestions?
I've bought a cheap set previously, but that was definitely not worth it.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Rista said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000237758329.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.428a3c00liPhNp&mp=1
> 
> Parnis Daytona for only $64.60.


I think I will not be able to resist. Thank you for that !

If you haven't seen it, Jody has probably answered most of my questions for these sales !


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

My Top 10 inexpensive Aliexpress watches


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

I learned about this guy 3 weeks ago....binge watched most of his reviews... i noticed he doesnt do SMAEL watches.,,,hmmm?????



Gedmis said:


> My Top 10 inexpensive Aliexpress watches


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> You want in-house movements, culturally unique dials and heritage?
> You have to go to the Actual Chinese legacy watchmakers, Tianjin Sea-gull & BWAF etc.
> 
> View attachment 14612415


The compressor style Sea-Gull is an interesting example, since, well, this thread exists.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Everything you say is correct.
> But I think the point of emphasis in your assertion differs a bit from mine.
> 
> I was speaking more to the general mentality / cultural habits behind the business practice - as found among the lower end "brands" that only want to make money, rather than contribute to the culture of horology.
> ...


Those bottom-end brands come from individual Workshops and sometimes factories in Guangzhou.
They do not make their own movements nor dials but simply mass-assemble them in a myriad of working conditions
(Mayhaps in dirty, dusty workplaces and where minimally-trained workers couldn't even be bothered to keep their hairnet on).
And these bottom-end brands do not even meet any watchmaking standard in China nor are they certified (QB/T 1249-2013 and/or ISO/TC114)

This lack of care and regulation is what gives them such a low pricepoint and that is the niche that you are talking about.
There has always been this Cut-throat Ultra-Capitalist Wet Dream Business/'sweatshop' culture in GZ ever since they opened up to HK to try and make/sell everything at the lowest possible cost.
(There are higher-end GZ Watchmakers too but they don't operate in this niche).
And what sells in the Intl market are homeages, not Chinese watches.
That is the 'mentality' that I presume you talked about.

I am just saying is that there are other niches, different business mentalities (behind those niches) & different business practices in these niches when it comes to the Chinese market.
For instance, the legacy Watchmakers like Tianjin Sea-gull, Shanghai & BWAF (That are actually certified), which sells everything from the common dress watch to dual-tourbillon minute repeaters & Bi Axial Tourbillons.
Microbrands like San Martin group (Steeldive/Heimdallr/HIMQ/Proxima/Hruodland) who have better QC, work in cleaner conditions to make affordable and high-specc'd custom-assembled divers at a higher pricepoint.
Enthusiast-driven brands like HKED, Red Star, Perpetual, HKED & Celadon who cater to the intl market.
Custom High-end Artisan Builds like Memorigin & L' Eternity etc.
Then there exists the even more hardcore segment, watches by individual acclaimed watchmakers in China with personalised movements
Different price segments, different niches, different mentalities/business practices that allow these niches to exist and more unique designs as you go deeper.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

fillerbunny said:


> The compressor style Sea-Gull is an interesting example, since, well, this thread exists.



Yeah, I could have used a better example but how else to bait older users out of hiding?


----------



## dw1987uk (Sep 7, 2016)

This is on Amazon at the moment and is also on AliEx (but more expensive there).

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07V5XQWY4/ref=twister_B07BT4FCLP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1









There's also a £25 discount voucher on Amazon that can be applied for a limited period.

It claims to have a Seagull automatic movement. Does that have hacking?

Is this good value for this watch? It's the only Nomos Glashutte homage I've come across that has a date function.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

colt said:


> MaxBottomTime said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone recommend a seller with marine nationale straps?
> ...


now with pic!


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> For anyone that likes to wear Black Bay or BB homage on a nylon strap. I just saw these Tudor style nylon straps from JUELONG.
> 
> All of the straps I got from them so far are what I would call a premium strap. Best quality I have found on Alix for nylon straps.
> 
> ...


I received the green one some days ago, quality and finish is very similar to CheapestNatoStraps but they're a little shorter.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Bertl said:


> I received the green one some days ago, quality and finish is very similar to CheapestNatoStraps but they're a little shorter.


Good to know. I was hoping they would be abit better. The cheapest nato ones arent bad though... for the price still a good deal.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> I'm looking to order a decent set of watch screw drivers from AliExpress. Does anyone have any suggestions?
> I've bought a cheap set previously, but that was definitely not worth it.
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


Anyone?

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

marcoscova said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


What are you going to be using them for?


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

All watch related. So I'm looking for 0.8, 1.0, 1.2 and 1.4 mm screw drivers. Mostly for bracelets, watch backs, battery holders etc etc


Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello everyone.

For the 11/11 sales, I'm also eyeing this Pagani Chronograph, but I'm not sure waht it's worth... Has anyone given it a go ?

I'm a bit afraid by the size. 46mm by 15 seems to be a lot for my lady's wrist...

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/3280...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_55

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/3272...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_55


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Regarding disputes

I also find that contacting the seller has little effect. They'll say whatever to not refund. Most recently, I ordered a (dark-ish) blue leather strap for about $8. Arrived: it was green/turquoise rather than blue. Contacted the seller: they sent a picture of a chart as to what defines ''blue'', with like 100 colours ranging from purple to green lmao. 

I opened up a dispute, after which the seller messaged 'please close the dispute it's only a few dollars'. A day later Ali issued a full refund. So I have this turquoise strap now lol, it's nice but not a colour I like.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Most recently, I ordered a (dark-ish) blue leather strap for about $8. Arrived: it was green/turquoise rather than blue. Contacted the seller: they sent a picture of a chart as to what defines ''blue'', with like 100 colours ranging from purple to green lmao.


IIRC, in Japanese there traditionally is no distinction between blue and green, they're all just different shades of the same colour. Perhaps the situation is similar in Chinese?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

fillerbunny said:


> IIRC, in Japanese there traditionally is no distinction between blue and green, they're all just different shades of the same colour. Perhaps the situation is similar in Chinese?


Hm idk, could have played a role, though I have doubts.

Though the blue strap on their advertisement had an image that was certainly very 'blue'. Holding up the one I got next to their image showed a clear difference, hence why I won the dispute so quickly I think. (it was this one FYI https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049455300.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.1c8c4c4d5awR21)

Main point was that contacting the seller has never solved anything for me on Ali (unlike on eBay; my UK sellers have been great!). If you want a (partial) refund, just open the dispute.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Sellers are tricky: I had ordered a rose gold watch for my wife in August and it never arrived. I opened a dispute and the seller extended the warranty period. I opened another one a few weeks later and they asked me to close it and wait 10 more days. At this stage I rejected their offer, ax stepped in and processed my refund.

Sometimes you just do whats right for you.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dw1987uk said:


> This is on Amazon at the moment and is also on AliEx (but more expensive there).
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B07V5XQWY4/ref=twister_B07BT4FCLP?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


I'd seen others for less.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000026455081.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32843798005.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I know some of you are looking for Yellow Dials.
Here is a little something that can scratch that itch
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32913453401.html


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Not really my cup of tea but this seems like an amazing deal!

€ 116,41 36%OFF | NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch 300m Dive Watch Mechanical Steel Stainless Case Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Steel Diving
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Ei62BJ9R9









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just ordered this *Carnival 019* (AKA *8762G*) with a Shanghai Jinghe movement. $50. Honey found a $7 PROMO CODE "*WBG2019*". I didn't realize AliExpress was now collecting state sales tax. A savings of $10,850 over the Jaeger-Lecoutre Master Geographic.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Anyone?
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


I have not found any really good tools for sale on AliX, but to be honest I have not tried that hard. For the price of what the tools cost, you can either buy the cheap ones and scrap them as you use them. I have found I need to sharpen the tips on most of them so they only last a short time before they are scrap as they do wear away. Most of my good heavy duty tools I bought years ago, but I don't know were I would replace them except for going to a local tool supplier and pay a lot of money for brand name quality.

I do have a good set of quality screwdrivers, but they came from Japan and cost a lot of money from a Japanese Website! Sorry no link as that was over two years ago.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The Xiaomi toolbits/screwdrivers have pretty gud hard metal tho


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

delete


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I think I am getting no watches for the first time in this sale. To be honest there is not a single watch under 100 € that I would like to get at this point. This is most probably due to the fact that I have about 20 watches now, and I have not had the time to appreciate many of them. So, I am getting straps, first time to get some parachute french style straps in fact. Speaking about straps, this weekend I managed to mod a silicon strap for the seamaster to fit to the bliger homage I had. I had wanted to get the seamaster stainless steel bracelet on a watch for a long time, but when I got it with the bliger, I did not really like it a lot. The silicon strap was presented as sterile, but when I got it, it had omega written on the underside and also omega on the loops. Fortunately, the buckle was sterile and I could put the loops upside down, and now I have a sterile strap. The mod was pretty easy with the drill, but I enlarged the hole a bit too much on the one part of the strap. Fortunately, it is not visible from 10 cm and further away.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I have not found any really good tools for sale on AliX, but to be honest I have not tried that hard. For the price of what the tools cost, you can either buy the cheap ones and scrap them as you use them. I have found I need to sharpen the tips on most of them so they only last a short time before they are scrap as they do wear away. Most of my good heavy duty tools I bought years ago, but I don't know were I would replace them except for going to a local tool supplier and pay a lot of money for brand name quality.
> 
> I do have a good set of quality screwdrivers, but they came from Japan and cost a lot of money from a Japanese Website! Sorry no link as that was over two years ago.
> 
> ...


I had the same experience. After a ton of cheap spring bar tools which sometimes ruined the bars and were pretty soft I purchased a Bergeon tool for some $20-$30 and it is still like new after more than a year. And I REALLY often change straps on my watches. So, it's better to pay a little bit more for good tools because they do the job better and last longer imho.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

It’s 11-11 and just checked the prices of the watches I ordered. $25,- more expensive for the two. Glad I ordered before 11-11 😎


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

The 11.11 sale is live now.

Here are some tips to maximize your savings for the 11.11 sale, which is live now:

Use Promo code CJUS7OFF for $7.00 off your $50+ order (tested).

Also, remember to use a cashback portal if you can. Retailmenot.com is offering 18% cashback at AliExpress right now (capped at $50 savings), and it looks like TopCashBack might be the next best at 6% cash back.

Happy shopping!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

Watchinski said:


> I had the same experience. After a ton of cheap spring bar tools which sometimes ruined the bars and were pretty soft I purchased a Bergeon tool for some $20-$30 and it is still like new after more than a year. And I REALLY often change straps on my watches. So, it's better to pay a little bit more for good tools because they do the job better and last longer imho.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


I agree. Same with scredrivers: better to get a good quality one exactly to your specs in terms of thickness, it will last you ages more than those interchangeable ones and won't cost a whole lot of coin.

sent from the back of the food stamp line.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> Not really my cup of tea but this seems like an amazing deal!
> 
> € 116,41 36%OFF | NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch 300m Dive Watch Mechanical Steel Stainless Case Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Steel Diving
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Ei62BJ9R9
> ...


"Morinamoster Prafessianai"? Decidedly sketchy photoshopping of that dial there


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ED209 said:


> "Morinamoster Prafessianai"? Decidedly sketchy photoshopping of that dial there


I didn't even notice that! Thats funny 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I have the same Bliger and really like it for the price. However, after seating the crown, it will only do one full rotation max on the thread before being tight. My Silver archetype's crown, on the other hand, will do about six rotations before locking.

I'm curious how many turns your crown takes to lock.



crAss said:


> I think I am getting no watches for the first time in this sale. To be honest there is not a single watch under 100 € that I would like to get at this point. This is most probably due to the fact that I have about 20 watches now, and I have not had the time to appreciate many of them. So, I am getting straps, first time to get some parachute french style straps in fact. Speaking about straps, this weekend I managed to mod a silicon strap for the seamaster to fit to the bliger homage I had. I had wanted to get the seamaster stainless steel bracelet on a watch for a long time, but when I got it with the bliger, I did not really like it a lot. The silicon strap was presented as sterile, but when I got it, it had omega written on the underside and also omega on the loops. Fortunately, the buckle was sterile and I could put the loops upside down, and now I have a sterile strap. The mod was pretty easy with the drill, but I enlarged the hole a bit too much on the one part of the strap. Fortunately, it is not visible from 10 cm and further away.
> 
> View attachment 14617383
> 
> ...


----------



## BigEd (Jul 4, 2014)

marcoscova said:


> All watch related. So I'm looking for 0.8, 1.0, 1.2 and 1.4 mm screw drivers. Mostly for bracelets, watch backs, battery holders etc etc
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication











I got this set from Cousins UK. It is of excellent quality and comes with spares for each size.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Techme said:


> I have the same Bliger and really like it for the price. However, after seating the crown, it will only do one full rotation max on the thread before being tight. My Silver archetype's crown, on the other hand, will do about six rotations before locking.
> 
> I'm curious how many turns your crown takes to lock.


Same as yours. About 1 rotation it is. Since the watch is not for swimming (just 3 bar water resistance), I do not care about it too much. It is just for the looks - which I really like better now with the blue silicon strap.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

colt said:


> I agree. Same with scredrivers: better to get a good quality one exactly to your specs in terms of thickness, it will last you ages more than those interchangeable ones and won't cost a whole lot of coin.
> 
> sent from the back of the food stamp line.


Thanks for the advice. I decided to order some Bergeon screwdrivers and stop chasing the unlikely "good but cheap"

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> Same as yours. About 1 rotation it is. Since the watch is not for swimming (just 3 bar water resistance), I do not care about it too much. It is just for the looks - which I really like better now with the blue silicon strap.


Thanks mate. The movement in mine is very accurate too I might add.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Could this be the best bargain on Ali at the moment? 
It seems to good to be true... But at this price is probably worth a punt anyway.

£26.95 57%OFF | Watch Japanese quartz movement sterile shield VK63 chronograph 39MM sapphire crystal ceramic bezel steel case bracelet D10
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/AO8kSBkjZ









I also love the look of this one. The dial is beautiful.

£39.66 | Aik automatic men's watch fashion new Oyster luminous hand 39 mm polished solid steel case bracelet yellow dial 22511
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/rwAegAAP


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

The indices are Rolex-like (parnis has 90 degrees cornered indices, these have the pointy ends), the logo is not on the dial on the photo. I would not trust, it could very well be a fake. Better to contact the seller first.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> The indices are Rolex-like (parnis has 90 degrees cornered indices, these have the pointy ends), the logo is not on the dial on the photo. I would not trust, it could very well be a fake. Better to contact the seller first.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


I initially thought that too. So I looked through some of the other colour variants and other listings, and found comments like this... So they seem to be legit sterile dials.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I initially thought that too. So I looked through some of the other colour variants and other listings, and found comments like this... So they seem to be legit sterile dials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they're just sterile Parnis, perhaps with tweaks. Bracelet looks the same.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Have any of your seen this? What is it like? I'm looking for an Omega Speedy homage to get a feel, and this is cheaper then the Bliger and Courgeut alternatives.

US $22.05 37%OFF | Men Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Luminous Stainless Steel Genuine Blue Coffee Brown Leather Strap Speed Racing Classic Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LskYg47A









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've been eyeing this one since the last 11.11 sale. Does anyone have one? If so what's it like, and could you share some pictures please?

£52.02 59%OFF | 2016 Carnival military automatic mechanical watches men's full steel waterproof vintage luxury famous brand watch leather strap
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/q5f3jDy2B









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Have any of your seen this? What is it like? I'm looking for an Omega Speedy homage to get a feel, and this is cheaper then the Bliger and Courgeut alternatives.
> 
> US $22.05 37%OFF | Men Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Luminous Stainless Steel Genuine Blue Coffee Brown Leather Strap Speed Racing Classic Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LskYg47A
> ...


This one is an alloy case, rather than a stainless steel one. Also it doesn't state what the movement is.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Somebody else may have the same question I was going to ask. So I did my 11.11. Shopping. Some watch bands, a Parnis inspired by bell&ross, cycling jerseys, bags, a few items. But unlike previous purchases the all ended in "Payment waiting confirmation". Usually this takes seconds, but not this time. After almost waiting for two hours I was going to ask the forum if that delay might be an Ali issue because high traffic on this day or if there is maybe a problem with my credit card. Some other members reported problems that they suddenly couldn't pay with their credit cards.
Anyway, I can answer that question now by myself. Patience is the order of the day. I just got all the emails that my payment got accepted.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> This one is an alloy case, rather than a stainless steel one. Also it doesn't state what the movement is.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


If automatic it's a dg2813, nearly guaranteed. It has 24 hour, day of week, day of month subdials.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I just ordered this,


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Have any of your seen this? What is it like? I'm looking for an Omega Speedy homage to get a feel, and this is cheaper then the Bliger and Courgeut alternatives.
> 
> US $22.05 37%OFF | Men Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Luminous Stainless Steel Genuine Blue Coffee Brown Leather Strap Speed Racing Classic Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LskYg47A
> ...


Watches marked with the "PaulaReis" brand have a very bad reputation, both for being fakes, and for being poor quality. I would strongly recommend avoiding this one.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Techme said:


> I think they're just sterile Parnis, perhaps with tweaks. Bracelet looks the same.


They don't look like Parnis or as good as Parnis from pictures to me. The subdials are marked wrongly too, to mimic the Rolex. I just paid $57 for Parnis Daytona, it's a much safer deal imo.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Techme said:


> I think they're just sterile Parnis, perhaps with tweaks. Bracelet looks the same.


Indices definitely are different.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

marcoscova said:


> Have any of your seen this? What is it like? I'm looking for an Omega Speedy homage to get a feel, and this is cheaper then the Bliger and Courgeut alternatives.
> 
> US $22.05 37%OFF | Men Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Luminous Stainless Steel Genuine Blue Coffee Brown Leather Strap Speed Racing Classic Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LskYg47A
> ...


An auto at that price seems like a gamble to me. The reviews aren't that great either.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Gisae said:


> It's 11-11 and just checked the prices of the watches I ordered. $25,- more expensive for the two. Glad I ordered before 11-11 &#55357;&#56846;


One definitely has to be careful and not fall into the trap of thinking that everything is less expensive on 11/11, which clearly is not the case. There are, however, bargains to be had if you know the regular prices. Another factor to consider also is that coupons are much more readily available on 11/11, which can bring the purchase price down much lower, even below the listed sale price.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Could this be the best bargain on Ali at the moment?
> It seems to good to be true... But at this price is probably worth a punt anyway.
> 
> £26.95 57%OFF | Watch Japanese quartz movement sterile shield VK63 chronograph 39MM sapphire crystal ceramic bezel steel case bracelet D10
> ...


The chronograph looks like it has a calender on the subdials at 3 it goes till 30 (or 31) at 9 it goes till 12. The other meccaquartz with that seiko mvmnt have a 24 h at the 3 and a 30/60 minute counter at 9.

The second watch looks really nice. But I would be carefully at these too good to be true. Maybe the dials are just prints. Few weeks ago I saw a post of what was supposed to be a marble dial where you could see the pixels of the print in close up.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Rista said:


> They don't look like Parnis or as good as Parnis from pictures to me. The subdials are marked wrongly too, to mimic the Rolex. I just paid $57 for Parnis Daytona, it's a much safer deal imo.


If I was going to pay more, I'd go for the Pagani Design over the Parnis personally. As I really don't like the clasp on the Parnis.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I've been eyeing this one since the last 11.11 sale. Does anyone have one? If so what's it like, and could you share some pictures please?
> 
> £52.02 59%OFF | 2016 Carnival military automatic mechanical watches men's full steel waterproof vintage luxury famous brand watch leather strap
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/q5f3jDy2B
> ...


I remembered the previous Carnival threads.
Don't they use Beijing Watch Movements?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> The chronograph looks like it has a calender on the subdials at 3 it goes till 30 (or 31) at 9 it goes till 12. The other meccaquartz with that seiko mvmnt have a 24 h at the 3 and a 30/60 minute counter at 9.
> 
> The second watch looks really nice. But I would be carefully at these too good to be true. Maybe the dials are just prints. Few weeks ago I saw a post of what was supposed to be a marble dial where you could see the pixels of the print in close up.


You're right. I just read the description properly and checked with the seller. The subdial at 3 is 24hr the one at 9 is a minute counter. The one at 6 is the seconds... So basically they're useless the way they are. Shame. I guess it was too good to be true after all.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> If I was going to pay more, I'd go for the Pagani Design over the Parnis personally. As I really don't like the clasp on the Parnis.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


The Parnis has better "Daytona proportions" but it's the date window that kills it for me on the Pagani. It looks so out of place on an already fairly busy dial.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

How was your coupon game?


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Double post, deleted


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Does any one know the difference between the Seiko VK67 and VK63 movement? Big price difference.

VK67 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32996394872.html? - £28.20
VK63 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33047768724.html? - £49.97


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

marcoscova said:


> Have any of your seen this? What is it like? I'm looking for an Omega Speedy homage to get a feel, and this is cheaper then the Bliger and Courgeut alternatives.
> 
> US $22.05 37%OFF | Men Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Luminous Stainless Steel Genuine Blue Coffee Brown Leather Strap Speed Racing Classic Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LskYg47A
> ...


I purchased one early this year but it's with a flat crystal and I don't like it. I found a Phylida with domed crystal and like that much much better. I once had a Speedy Moonwatch and the Phylida has the same look. The Paulares didn't evoke the same look and feel for me.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi, guys

do you think this price is too good to be true?









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908236503.html


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

crAss said:


> Same as yours. About 1 rotation it is. Since the watch is not for swimming (just 3 bar water resistance), I do not care about it too much. It is just for the looks - which I really like better now with the blue silicon strap.





Techme said:


> Thanks mate. The movement in mine is very accurate too I might add.


Fantastic watch, surprisingly accurate. Same odd crown behavior here ;-)


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

anyone here has a Honey code that works for AliX? all the one listed are expired. Thx.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000243724434.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.2dd83c00QOg4xw&mp=1









Almost ordered this one until I realized they are now using Seagull movements instead of Miyota 821A. Still looks nice and the price is good but I'm probably going to pass.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

marcoscova said:


> Have any of your seen this? What is it like? I'm looking for an Omega Speedy homage to get a feel, and this is cheaper then the Bliger and Courgeut alternatives.
> 
> US $22.05 37%OFF | Men Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Luminous Stainless Steel Genuine Blue Coffee Brown Leather Strap Speed Racing Classic Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LskYg47A
> ...


Spend the extra money and get the Corgeut with the mechaquartz movement. I got one last month, and it's really well put together.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

marcoscova said:


> Have any of your seen this? What is it like? I'm looking for an Omega Speedy homage to get a feel, and this is cheaper then the Bliger and Courgeut alternatives.
> 
> US $22.05 37%OFF | Men Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Luminous Stainless Steel Genuine Blue Coffee Brown Leather Strap Speed Racing Classic Watch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LskYg47A
> ...


I have it. On a first glance, it is fine. It keeps time. The complications are day, 24-hrs and date. NOT chrono. Everything on the dial is printed, and that looks cheap, as soon as you are beyond your first cursory glance. It might just scratch your need for a speedy, but it has none of the feeling of quality that the real thing has. I have a Chinese Cjiaba speedy homage, that has applied indices and logo and looks much better than the Paulareis. But I haven't seen the Cjiaba homage for sale for a long time. Mine is broken, which is why I wanted a new one.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Thanks for your reaction. I am not trying this instead of a Speedy. I'd like to get a sence of size and looks of the Speedy, not expecting too much from the homage, before deciding if it is something I would like to pursue (actual Speedy), if a homage would do, or if it is simply not for me... Your reactions provides useful input into that. Thanks!

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Spend the extra money and get the Corgeut with the mechaquartz movement. I got one last month, and it's really well put together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the inclination, were it not that the bezel seems thicker than the Speedy... If so, it doesn't "do it" for me. What is your experience? Is the bezel representative of the Speedy?

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

marcoscova said:


> That is the inclination, were it not that the bezel seems thicker than the Speedy... If so, it doesn't "do it" for me. What is your experience? Is the bezel representative of the Speedy?
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


That is exactly what has been holding me back to get one all this time. I thought it was just me but the bezel just seems out of proportion to me...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

marcoscova said:


> That is the inclination, were it not that the bezel seems thicker than the Speedy... If so, it doesn't "do it" for me. What is your experience? Is the bezel representative of the Speedy?
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication





Quint1980 said:


> That is exactly what has been holding me back to get one all this time. I thought it was just me but the bezel just seems out of proportion to me...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


This one has the good proportions and bezel, domed crystal and real Miyota chrono movement:
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/r2im9W8c3

See my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

ED209 said:


> "Morinamoster Prafessianai"? Decidedly sketchy photoshopping of that dial there


I asked the seller for the pictures. The watch is absolutely normal - correct spelling, black date with white lettering, sapphire, ceramic bezel.. I bought one, less than $100 after combining it with other purchases and coupons..


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

d_himan said:


> I asked the seller for the pictures. The watch is absolutely normal - correct spelling, black date with white lettering, sapphire, ceramic bezel.. I bought one, less than $100 after combining it with other purchases and coupons..


Which one did you choose?

There are two models, apparently identical, in that shop

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000317925141.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265157028.html


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> Hi, guys
> 
> do you think this price is too good to be true?
> 
> ...


I got one for almost the same money from the bay about 4 months ago. They usually go for a little more than that so, it's a good price but not exceptional.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

mougino said:


> This one has the good proportions and bezel, domed crystal and real Miyota chrono movement:
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/r2im9W8c3
> 
> See my review here:
> ...


Great. Thank you very much!

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> This one has the good proportions and bezel, domed crystal and real Miyota chrono movement:
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/r2im9W8c3
> 
> See my review here:
> ...


Thanks, this one looks pretty good. I didnt realize there where two versions...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

I'll answer my own question....lol.
Code is agod
$8 off $60 spent...it worked for me 15 minutes ago... ymmv!!! Cheers!!!



SundayDuffer said:


> anyone here has a Honey code that works for AliX? all the one listed are expired. Thx.


----------



## Damnmage (Nov 10, 2019)

SundayDuffer said:


> I'll answer my own question....lol.
> Code is agod
> $8 off $60 spent...it worked for me 15 minutes ago... ymmv!!! Cheers!!!


Excellent! I was able to snag it in time!


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Bought a Parnis Panda 2 weeks ago..still waiting for it....UNTIL i ran into these. They were around $33-$35 about 10 days ago...Me, being new to this Parnis/Bliger/Corgeut world... and i love the look of this watch, and i also love the sterile minimalistic look of any watches...so this was a no brainer for me...I bought the entire set..8-10 of the them i think...theyre all their way also... If anything, these still gonna look good in the case... but do really think these will be great...great specs, good movements. Oh...2 days ago, some of these jumped up to $50-60, and i kinda felt good that i picked them up at $34... I guess 11.11 brought them back down. Cant wait til these hit my doorstep. Cheers!!!



No1VIPER said:


> Could this be the best bargain on Ali at the moment?
> It seems to good to be true... But at this price is probably worth a punt anyway.
> 
> £26.95 57%OFF | Watch Japanese quartz movement sterile shield VK63 chronograph 39MM sapphire crystal ceramic bezel steel case bracelet D10
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/AO8kSBkjZ


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm in a similar situation too. I don't appreciate the current collection due to the chase of the next new watch.

I am buying the Pagani green diver: https://aliexpress.com/item/32961849704.html - only because I can sell a similar watch I have for over double the price and have this watch and over £50 left.

I'm looking for a chunky thick green leather distressed/vintage strap for a beautiful Bronze Zenith Pilot homage watch I have, but not having much luck on AliEx. I have found this one, I might buy it, even though its a bit too funky for me, wish they had a simpler design one. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000442098.html?



crAss said:


> I think I am getting no watches for the first time in this sale. To be honest there is not a single watch under 100 € that I would like to get at this point. This is most probably due to the fact that I have about 20 watches now, and I have not had the time to appreciate many of them. So, I am getting straps, first time to get some parachute french style straps in fact. Speaking about straps, this weekend I managed to mod a silicon strap for the seamaster to fit to the bliger homage I had. I had wanted to get the seamaster stainless steel bracelet on a watch for a long time, but when I got it with the bliger, I did not really like it a lot. The silicon strap was presented as sterile, but when I got it, it had omega written on the underside and also omega on the loops. Fortunately, the buckle was sterile and I could put the loops upside down, and now I have a sterile strap. The mod was pretty easy with the drill, but I enlarged the hole a bit too much on the one part of the strap. Fortunately, it is not visible from 10 cm and further away.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Worked for me just few mins ago.

Thank you.



SundayDuffer said:


> I'll answer my own question....lol.
> Code is agod
> $8 off $60 spent...it worked for me 15 minutes ago... ymmv!!! Cheers!!!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

SundayDuffer said:


> anyone here has a Honey code that works for AliX? all the one listed are expired. Thx.


WBG2019 worked for me. ($7 off $50?) YMMV


----------



## SirPumpkin (Nov 11, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Somebody else may have the same question I was going to ask. So I did my 11.11. Shopping. Some watch bands, a Parnis inspired by bell&ross, cycling jerseys, bags, a few items. But unlike previous purchases the all ended in "Payment waiting confirmation". Usually this takes seconds, but not this time. After almost waiting for two hours I was going to ask the forum if that delay might be an Ali issue because high traffic on this day or if there is maybe a problem with my credit card. Some other members reported problems that they suddenly couldn't pay with their credit cards.
> Anyway, I can answer that question now by myself. Patience is the order of the day. I just got all the emails that my payment got accepted.





> a Parnis inspired by bell&ross


That sounds like something I have been searching for. Like one of the B&R square watches? Can you provide me with a link to that?  Thanks.


----------



## Ubryaj (Oct 8, 2018)

Anyone have experience with RetailMeNot's cash back? I activated the 18% cash back deal. I think I went through their link, but placed my order after it said the deal expired. Wonder if I'll even get it?


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

This code stopped working last night already...i tried last night. Thx though.


HoustonReal said:


> WBG2019 worked for me. ($7 off $50?) YMMV


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

That's me done. Here's all my purchases in the end.

£42.84 | Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Men's Military Sports clock 24 hours full chronograph Multifunction Quartz Watch 2019 corgeut
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/1TKOgS763

£57.12 | Watch Men 41mm Automatic mechanical watch Waterproof steel watch NAUTILUS stainless steel case steel bracelet
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/OcvRbkHhv

£40.93 | Watch Men's Automatic Mechanical 39.5mm red Sterile Dial red Aluminum Sheet Bezel Luminous
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BaGCe4PFH

£52.02 59%OFF | 2016 Carnival military automatic mechanical watches men's full steel waterproof vintage luxury famous brand watch leather strap
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/q5f3jDy2B

£65.52 30%OFF | Relogio Masculino Mens Watches Top Brand Blue Dial GMT Sapphire 41mm Luxury Men Military Steel strap Wristwatch Automatic Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/6qMVi47T5

£9.26 33%OFF | MAIKES Watch accessories watchbands 18mm - 26mm brown vintage oil wax leather watch band for samsung gear s3 Fossil watch strap
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TzAIUFSRZ

https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I've been eyeing this one since the last 11.11 sale. Does anyone have one? If so what's it like, and could you share some pictures please?
> 
> £52.02 59%OFF | 2016 Carnival military automatic mechanical watches men's full steel waterproof vintage luxury famous brand watch leather strap
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/q5f3jDy2B
> ...


I just thought I'd mention that the *Guanqin GQ10066* is also on sale for *$56.47*. It looks like it has a DG2803 movement. The Carnival has the more iconic date window, and probably a Beijing SB11.

Honey gave me a *$7* promo code "*WBG2019*" - YMMV















For the more frugal, DOM is selling their quartz* M-517* for *$28*.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

SundayDuffer said:


> I'll answer my own question....lol.
> Code is agod
> $8 off $60 spent...it worked for me 15 minutes ago... ymmv!!! Cheers!!!


Many thanks, It works now.

Just purchased this

€ 61,09 33%de DESCUENTO | 44mm GEERVO esfera negra asiática 6497 17 joyas movimiento mecánico del viento de la mano de los hombres relojes mecánicos luminosos verdes 194a
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/YT0BogvV1

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> That's me done. Here's all my purchases in the end.
> 
> £57.12 | Watch Men 41mm Automatic mechanical watch Waterproof steel watch NAUTILUS stainless steel case steel bracelet
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/OcvRbkHhv


Whats the movement on the NAUTILUS?


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

So, has anyone actually found any actual deals? The prices I'm seeing look like the normal prices for the most part. Am I missing something?


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/In-Stock-SD1952-Japan-NH35-Automatic_60594496927.html - Beautiful case shape, not a bad price too. 108 USD.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

$108 if you buy 2 or more, otherwise it's $135.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Im new at this chinese homage watches so ive been on AliX alot...and quite frankly...i started to buy watches 2 weeks ago cause it wasnt worth the wait til 11.11 to save a buck or two which most of the savings were... yes, there were some watches that had $8-$15 savings but those either turns out not to be my liking, threw it in the cart and wait til 11.11 and then mind changed....etc. So the actual 11.11 buy for me...4 watches 6 straps...and i saved about $22 and this was included with the $8 code i found...So, you are right....it's not that big of a deal as far as watches go. I cant speak for other things, ie..phones, clothings, shoes, earbuds...etc...perhaps 11.11 would be better for different items.



diversification said:


> So, has anyone actually found any actual deals? The prices I'm seeing look like the normal prices for the most part. Am I missing something?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone have any leads on a bracelet that might fit the Corgeut Speedy? I need an adjustable clasp. Stock clasp is not adjustable. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

I bought a couple of watches at the sale. Interesting thing to note though they didn’t secure a sale in my cart. I added a few different colours of the same watch and left them in the cart. When I finally got back to it only one colour remained as the rest had sold out. I kinda thought if it was in my cart it was safe but it obviously didn’t put it aside for me. Bit of a bummer. I’m pretty happy with the deals though as I reckon i saved about $100.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

SirPumpkin said:


> > a Parnis inspired by bell&ross
> 
> 
> That sounds like something I have been searching for. Like one of the B&R square watches? Can you provide me with a link to that? 🙂 Thanks.


Not a square one, I think bell&ross or fans call it the bellytanker. 
Same case as the Parnis Daytona, but has only two subdials at 3 and 9. No third subdial at 6 and therefore no second hand that ticks.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

diversification said:


> So, has anyone actually found any actual deals? The prices I'm seeing look like the normal prices for the most part. Am I missing something?


The deal part comes in with the coupons.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Incoming!

With coupons I was able to get this one down to about $122:









And I'm finally scratching my longstanding itch for a Type-B flieger, Corgeut for $60.


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Pam


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Incoming!
> 
> With coupons I was able to get this one down to about $122:
> 
> ...


I have a San Martin Flieger, and love it. I think you're going to like that first watch (I don't have any experience with the Corgeut, but hopefully that'll be a good one too).


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Which one did you choose?
> 
> There are two models, apparently identical, in that shop
> 
> ...


The cheaper one..for some reason, unable to upload the image the seller sent, sending a screenshot


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

diversification said:


> So, has anyone actually found any actual deals? The prices I'm seeing look like the normal prices for the most part. Am I missing something?


Yes, I've found some good deals. It's usually not enough to just look at prices but to combine them with coupons and/or promo codes.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

The hour hand on that Type B Corgeut looks too long, perhaps it was a type A hand slapped on?

And I'm finally scratching my longstanding itch for a Type-B flieger, Corgeut for $60.

View attachment 14619525
[/QUOTE]


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone have any more discount codes that are still working? I'm debating buying some more now... This is definitely a problem 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

So I know this watch has been reviewed and discussed to death, but anyhow here's my contribution to the AliExpress affordable watch zeitgeist.

Pulled the trigger on the cult favourite Nakzen Pagoda. A couple of £ off for 11.11 and a couple more from coupons brings this down to £16.82 delivered. At this price, what could go wrong?

Only regret is I am way too late to get the sapphire version.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/SM4qaRK6P









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone have any more discount codes that are still working? I'm debating buying some more now... This is definitely a problem
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Viper, I really do think we need to stage an "intervention". Or is that just too "American" for an Aussie and a Pom?? The code "agod" still works. I just tried it a minute ago.

I've bought this for less than $40 USD with coupons:









And am trying to decide on this:


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Viper, I really do think we need to stage an "intervention". Or is that just too "American" for an Aussie and a Pom?? The code "agod" still works. I just tried it a minute ago.
> 
> I've bought this for less than $40 USD with coupons:
> 
> ...


Just tried it. No longer available 
Yeah I'm British. We don't really do the whole intervention thing here... But perhaps we should 

I'd definitely give that other watch a go. You've probably seen I've gone for a similar one in red.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just tried it. No longer available
> Yeah I'm British. We don't really do the whole intervention thing here... But perhaps we should
> 
> I'd definitely give that other watch a go. You've probably seen I've gone for a similar one in red.
> ...


Yes, I did see you went for the red one. I just tried that code again. It does work, but there is a minimum $$ value. $60 USD if I recall.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Yes, I did see you went for the red one. I just tried that code again. It does work, but there is a minimum $$ value. $60 USD if I recall.


Must be a one time use thing then. I already used it on my last lot of purchases 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I know these have both been posted and talked about a lot on here before... But we seem to have quite a few new members at the moment, so I thought I'd share them again.

These are probably the two best value for money watches on Ali. The movement alone is worth about what the watches cost in total.

£80.51 66%OFF | CADISEN Men Watches Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch MIYOTA 9015 Top Brand Luxury Real Diamond Watch Curved Sapphire Glass Clock
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/M4AQD8OLZ

£72.23 56%OFF | NAKZEN Men Classic Automatic Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Man Stainless Steel Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino Miyota 9015
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KgzSy1bz









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacecat said:


> The deal part comes in with the coupons.


Not true. Many watches are $10 to $20 below normal BEFORE promo codes or coupons. 11.11 usually brings the annual lowest prices on many watches. The Nakzen and Cadisen Miyota 9015 watches (see above) were at their lowest levels. Some items were only a few dollars off, or mere pennies lower, but I found many forum favorite homages were real bargains.

Unfortunately, AliExpress started collecting US state sales taxes recently, so that shaved a little off the savings.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aussiehoudini said:


> I bought a couple of watches at the sale. Interesting thing to note though they didn't secure a sale in my cart. I added a few different colours of the same watch and left them in the cart. When I finally got back to it only one colour remained as the rest had sold out. I kinda thought if it was in my cart it was safe but it obviously didn't put it aside for me. Bit of a bummer. I'm pretty happy with the deals though as I reckon i saved about $100.


The days when eCommerce sites put items aside just because they are in your cart are long gone. Too many people use the cart as a wish list, and never pull the trigger. The merchant needs to turn product, and could have a significant percentage of their inventory tied up in shopping carts, that never gets purchased. Logically, the retailers went with first come, first served (You snooze, you lose). I'm not trying to be mean, just realistic.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

tiching99 said:


> So I know this watch has been reviewed and discussed to death, but anyhow here's my contribution to the AliExpress affordable watch zeitgeist.
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the cult favourite Nakzen Pagoda. A couple of £ off for 11.11 and a couple more from coupons brings this down to £16.82 delivered. At this price, what could go wrong?
> 
> ...


Oooo, snap!  These are a great watch for a silly price! Mine does not have the sapphire crystal either, but in over a year of regular wear it shows no sign of any scratches. So I don't think that is any problem. Yes the bracelet does have a slight rattle too it, but nothing I find annoying!

Hope you enjoy yours and wear it in good health!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Unless we are comfortable with the supplied braclet/strap on the watches we purchased, its important to find one or two decent straps for each watch.

A new strap does really give a watch a new look, we actually begin to like wearing the watch as opposed to looking for the next one.

Maybe worth starting a new post called best of Aliexpress (and similar sites) for straps and bracelets.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

no-time said:


> Unless we are comfortable with the supplied braclet/strap on the watches we purchased, its important to find one or two decent straps for each watch.
> 
> A new strap does really give a watch a new look, we actually begin to like wearing the watch as opposed to looking for the next one.
> 
> Maybe worth starting a new post called best of Aliexpress (and similar sites) for straps and bracelets.


Let's get rollin'
https://mythaicraft.auctivacommerce.com/Category.aspx?CategoryId=252820
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000275019752.html


----------



## Bmullenix (Oct 6, 2019)

FYI, the official Corgeut store does have this watch with a Miyota 8215 for $97 with coupons available. Not necessarily a huge discount but not a bad price relatively speaking. I picked one up so we’ll see how it turns out.

Corgeut 41mm men clock white dial Automatic Date calendar Mechanical Sapphire crystal miyota men wristwatch luxury top brand


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

I haven't bought anything from 11.11 yet (though I was hoping to get the Guanqin GJ16106 Nomos Lambda alike, only the Cadisen version is about the same price as last year).

There are quite a few Live Feed videos which offer an sample of items from specific stores. Does Ali do this every year, or have I just noticed?!

Some are pretty slick and akin to Youtube reviewers, but others are broadcast on a fuzzy mobile phone, at the wrong angle, with pretty Chinese girls who have a poor grasp of English. And, crucially, they don't really tell you much about the watches themselves (apart from a mention of MIYOTA every now and then). Those vids aren't encouraging me to buy, haha.

Example, STARKING Official Store https://live.aliexpress.com/live/28...&terminal_id=a734c37123ff486b8ffebfb4b2cb6e91


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Let's get rollin'
> https://mythaicraft.auctivacommerce.com/Category.aspx?CategoryId=252820
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000275019752.html


Have you or anyone actually bought a strap from the Aliexpress link you posted? They look very good, but no reviews yet.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

peternic1 said:


> Yes, I did see you went for the red one. I just tried that code again. It does work, but there is a minimum $$ value. $60 USD if I recall.


Damn it, just when I was thought I was done, I did a AGOD and bought myself a sterile Parnis Gmt for $53.72...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Damn it, just when I was thought I was done, I did a AGOD and bought myself a sterile Parnis Gmt for $53.72...


Can you send a link?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Here's something I'd not seen before, an homage to the Mido Multifort, and a brand new release from Starking:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000270659217.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.2.5229ca82bHgCyl

Miyota automatic movement, sapphire crystal, 40mm diameter.

Just throwing it out there for anyone feeling trigger happy.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Viper, I really do think we need to stage an "intervention". Or is that just too "American" for an Aussie and a Pom??


Well I didn't order anymore watches from Ali in the end... But that's only because I got an email saying the Spinnaker Bradner was back in stock. So I kinda ended up buying one of them instead 
Perhaps I do need that intervention after all... Or at least my internet access restricted 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Here's something I'd not seen before, an homage to the Mido Multifort, and a brand new release from Starking:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000270659217.html?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.2.5229ca82bHgCyl
> 
> ...


I saw that one (Copper Coloured indices/hands) on the STARKING Official Store Live video(s). They say it's luminous as well*, so it may well have lume. I did read somewhere that Starking used their own movements for a time but have now switched to Miyota, why I can't remember.

The Starking High-Beat Nomos-Lambda alike AM0269 is £28.94/$36.66 at the moment but crucially doesn't have the Power Reserve function the other Auto versions of this do.

*Edit, actually, scrolling down the listing, this illustration reveals all


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

YMMV... use it now before it's gone... TESTED 5 minutes ago... worked like a charm.

the code is FINAL11

$10 off $100 spent


----------



## watch_watches (Nov 5, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> Spend the extra money and get the Corgeut with the mechaquartz movement. I got one last month, and it's really well put together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea if thats an acrylic or mineral crystal? Also have you have any aligment issues with the chrono hands?


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

I went with Seagull movement, $58 with a tad of discounts...so i paid around $50.











Bmullenix said:


> FYI, the official Corgeut store does have this watch with a Miyota 8215 for $97 with coupons available. Not necessarily a huge discount but not a bad price relatively speaking. I picked one up so we'll see how it turns out.
> 
> Corgeut 41mm men clock white dial Automatic Date calendar Mechanical Sapphire crystal miyota men wristwatch luxury top brand


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can you send a link?


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/q4RR4syo


----------



## diversification (Oct 24, 2012)

Oh, so I need coupons to get the best prices? Are they targeted to certain users, or is there somewhere you're all finding them? Or are they store specific? Sorry for all the questions, I have only bought one watch from Ali in the past and there weren't really any sales or discounts that I know of...


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

AliExpress 11.11... it's like Black Friday.. almost everyone has their stuffs on sale...not everyone but most. The vendors might have already lowered theirs prices, and AliExpress might have a coupon that gives you couple bucks off.... the way i see it... there are 2 types of coupons that go with this sale..... Individual Stores coupons and/or AliExpress Site coupons. The code that posted for $10 off $100 is for the entire basket buy. That's 10% off if your basket is about $100.



diversification said:


> Oh, so I need coupons to get the best prices? Are they targeted to certain users, or is there somewhere you're all finding them? Or are they store specific? Sorry for all the questions, I have only bought one watch from Ali in the past and there weren't really any sales or discounts that I know of...


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

diversification said:


> Oh, so I need coupons to get the best prices? Are they targeted to certain users, or is there somewhere you're all finding them? Or are they store specific? Sorry for all the questions, I have only bought one watch from Ali in the past and there weren't really any sales or discounts that I know of...


The coupon system is a bit obscure but I've found that when you add the item to your cart and then choose buy (not the final confirmation yet) you can see which coupons are applied and then also enter a discount code. After that you can either confirm the purchase or go back and remove the item from your cart. I haven't knowingly collected any coupons but they are somehow added automatically. It's not that easy to see the final price until you hit the buy button although this doesn't yet mean that you have to buy the item.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Double...


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

guys is there any rolex day-date homage except holuns? i hate those "diamonds" on the dial...


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Mido Commander











GraX said:


> guys is there any rolex day-date homage except holuns? i hate those "diamonds" on the dial...


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

GraX said:


> guys is there any rolex day-date homage except holuns? i hate those "diamonds" on the dial...


I found this one: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=0207f2e5-a83b-4f9c-b6d1-fb0aef680bf9

No diamonds but Roman numerals instead. I don't know about the quality but there seem to be some positive reviews and the customer photos show that it's not a fake Rolex.

Edit: Long Island Watch sells some Mondia watches with dat-date design: https://www.longislandwatch.com/Mondia_MI756SS_07SL_BM_Dress_Watch_p/mi756ss-07sl-bm.htm


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

watch_watches said:


> Any idea if thats an acrylic or mineral crystal? Also have you have any aligment issues with the chrono hands?


The listing states it is mineral crystal and I think that is correct. And, the chrono hands are aligned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GraX said:


> guys is there any rolex day-date homage except holuns? i hate those "diamonds" on the dial...


Bulova makes the 39mm, 96C127 & 96C125, but they're quartz.















Of course, there's always the *Steel Bagelsport* versions, in the correct 36mm.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

I haven't seen this one from Parnis mentioned:








I was umming and ahing over choosing either the blue Bliger GMT Seamaster or a Black Bay GMT when it popped up. I assume that by having a date dial at 6 it is not the usual DG3804 at play, but with no other information to go on, though I would take a punt. Worked out at £47 (The FINAL11 code worked just now - my total order was £98 and came down to £91 with the code.)

Maybe the movement is recognisable from the display case view:








On Ali here:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000251733401.html

Also available from another seller (Time Watch Store) in white, grey and blue toned faces at a higher price.

Another possibility was this one, but I feared the hands may not be so readable under all light conditions.








It says "Seagull" for the movement, the same as the one I bought by the look:


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Does anyone know how to figure out if the "Steel Dive" watches come from the same factory as San Martin watches? It seems like they do, the pictures are really close, the models are really close and it either "steel dive" is just trying to emulate San Martin's success or steel dive is just another brand they put on watches coming out of that factory like sharky or Heimdolar. 

The reason I asked is I've found a bunch of the versions on AliBaba super cheap with 1 watch minimum orders. If the quality of the Steel Dive is anywhere near the quality of San Martin these watches are a steal. I was turned onto this by the user who found the steel dive SKX. I ordered a couple of them and kept looking. It looks like you can get a Steel Dive Marine Master Homage with 300MM WR Monobloc construction and an NH35 for about $145 shipped. This is about half of what the San Martin version goes for on ali express. 

I guess it doesn't really matter if they come from the same factory as long as the quality of the "steel dive" watches is good. When I receive the SKXs I ordered I'll report back on the quality. If anyone else could also report back maybe we can get a consensus if these watches are worth ordering.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Beautiful, clean dial... wish this was a 40mm.



GarySeiko said:


> View attachment 14621641


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

The one that i was interested in was not $145.. $230 for sample order (1 watch).. search for this SD1990 on Alibaba. The one that i think you talked about was the SD1952, $135...i like this one also...but still leaning toward the SD1990 more.



sage626700 said:


> It looks like you can get a Steel Dive Marine Master Homage with 300MM WR Monobloc construction and an NH35 for about $145 shipped.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

no-time said:


> Does any one know the difference between the Seiko VK67 and VK63 movement? Big price difference.


You can tell the difference by looking at the dials - the subdial layout and functions are different.

All the VK movements here on the manufacturer's site.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Although I bought a bunch of stuff for 11.11., I only got 2 watches. Kinda proud of myself.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

So that's the sale done. Honestly, wasn't quite as low as I thought, but the coupons + random codes did make it pretty cheap (Honey saved me about £5 at checkout). 

Bought only a few things (leather bag, watch travel case, strap). Only watch I got was this Cadisen 1033G (I like this case a lot more than the more popular 1032) with extra leather strap for £31.43. 

If it arrives in time for Christmas, I'll give it to someone as a gift. If it doesn't, well....I guess it's mine hahah


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Rista said:


> Although I bought a bunch of stuff for 11.11., I only got 2 watches. Kinda proud of myself.


I ended up buying a bunch of stuff, including a last minute phone and a lot watches. Oops 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Rista said:


> Although I bought a bunch of stuff for 11.11., I only got 2 watches. Kinda proud of myself.


Haha, I got that $15 coupon after me first purchase and couldn't resist to buy a 2nd watch last minute. The seagull 1963 for 136 Euro.
Bought other stuff as well and some surprises for the lady so I can continue buying my watches with less judgements.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Haha, I got that $15 coupon after me first purchase and couldn't resist to buy a 2nd watch last minute. The seagull 1963 for 136 Euro.
> Bought other stuff as well and some surprises for the lady so I can continue buying my watches with less judgements.


I got the $15 coupon after I completed my purchases and managed to resist buying another watch although I had many of them in the cart. Small steps


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

john_marston said:


> So that's the sale done. Honestly, wasn't quite as low as I thought, but the coupons + random codes did make it pretty cheap (Honey saved me about £5 at checkout).
> 
> Bought only a few things (leather bag, watch travel case, strap). Only watch I got was this Cadisen 1033G (I like this case a lot more than the more popular 1032) with extra leather strap for £31.43.
> 
> If it arrives in time for Christmas, I'll give it to someone as a gift. If it doesn't, well....I guess it's mine hahah


I have two of these, one in black and one in blue. The blue one looks much nicer, great watch for the price.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks good! Glad I got blue haha. Was even opting for green, but thought that might be a bit too much spice for what I'd consider an 'office watch'


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Went for trusted pieces this time, that got good reviews by RelativeTime: Nakzen Pagoda blue dial with bracelet and Corgeut railmaster black dial with miyota mvt. Now the long wait starts! Which is part of the fun actually. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

And a proper croc print black leather strapfrom the Shenzhen Baishang store for the Corgeut, as that's a strap monster coming with a lousy strap itself...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I didn't buy a single watch this 11.11! Had a few on my wishlist but caught myself in time just being a hopeless, hoarding consumer. 

I did buy a 21mm leather strap, though. Apart from that, I picked up some audio gadgets, cables and car accessories. Overall damage was less than $75.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Negakinu said:


> I didn't buy a single watch this 11.11! Had a few on my wishlist but caught myself in time just being a hopeless, hoarding consumer.
> 
> I did buy a 21mm leather strap, though. Apart from that, I picked up some audio gadgets, cables and car accessories. Overall damage was less than $75.


And that's why you're Dutch, and not American! But seriously, I only bought one watch this time around. I'm trying to cut down.

Oh well, the AilExpress 10th Anniversary Sale will be here before you know it! March 28th-30th?

Before that. AliExpress will be holding Black Friday (Nov 29th) and Cyber Monday (Dec 2nd) Sales. You're welcome the rest of the world, that our Thanksgiving Holiday Sales are awesome, and not just for Americans!


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> You're welcome the rest of the world, that our Thanksgiving Holiday Sales are awesome, and not just for Americans!


the american dream, available to all in 10 easy payments!

sent from the back of the food stamp line.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

GarySeiko said:


> I haven't seen this one from Parnis mentioned:
> View attachment 14621641
> 
> I was umming and ahing over choosing either the blue Bliger GMT Seamaster or a Black Bay GMT when it popped up. I assume that by having a date dial at 6 it is not the usual DG3804 at play, but with no other information to go on, though I would take a punt. Worked out at £47 (The FINAL11 code worked just now - my total order was £98 and came down to £91 with the code.)
> ...


I love that Parnis! Found it in a beautiful blue and nearly bought but somehow I found the worst picture in the world for it at 2am and didn't hit the trigger (now I'm more awake and looking at other listings - the indices/hands seem to be silver-y and not as illegible as I thought). From here







This Power Reserve version (different colours) is nice too. From here







In the end, I bought my niece some Stranger Things stickers and badges and er, cushion covers


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> I didn't buy a single watch this 11.11! Had a few on my wishlist but caught myself in time just being a hopeless, hoarding consumer.
> 
> I did buy a 21mm leather strap, though. Apart from that, I picked up some audio gadgets, cables and car accessories. Overall damage was less than $75.


Exact same for me, bought a couple of straps and toys for the kid and family, total around 60€ after ~15€ discount.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Negakinu said:


> I didn't buy a single watch this 11.11! Had a few on my wishlist but caught myself in time just being a hopeless, hoarding consumer.
> 
> I did buy a 21mm leather strap, though. Apart from that, I picked up some audio gadgets, cables and car accessories. Overall damage was less than $75.


Take that kind of talk to the Russian forum, you Vostok-wearer!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Kept it fairly restrained this year: two watches (a Carnival and a Fantor), a few cheap isofrane-style straps from Hengrc and some electro-luminescent wire. Some kids came trick or treating this year with EL wire masks and I thought they looked pretty cool. I want to see what you can do with the stuff.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> I didn't buy a single watch this 11.11! Had a few on my wishlist but caught myself in time just being a hopeless, hoarding consumer.
> 
> I did buy a 21mm leather strap, though. Apart from that, I picked up some audio gadgets, cables and car accessories. Overall damage was less than $75.


I thought about buying a couple of watches, a Nakzen as a present and Loreo or some other similar Diver as a beater, but then I thought a bit more about it and decided not to. ;-)

The friend who I was buying the Nakzen for suggested that we don't buy presents this year but make a donation to Charity, great idea really, so I was happy to go with that ...... and then I got an eBay offer on an Orient, I had toyed with the idea of getting a Ray or Mako for myself, so for the price I got it for, a Mako II is my new Diver Beater, sort of ............. as I seem to be wearing it as a Dress Watch, but then again I never have had any taste... :-!

So that so far has been my 11/11 :roll:

But looking back, apart from a few cheaper watches, my more expensive deals seem to have been later into early or even late December/January in past years, so who knows what might crop up.................... |>

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Was very close to getting the Corgeut Black Bay homage, but glad I didn't. I already have an Orient Ray II, would probably just be an 'instant gratification' thing getting a Chinese BB homage, but I'd feel silly down the line for having bought a similar (arguably lesser) dive watch in stead of saving up for an actual upgrade.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

SundayDuffer said:


> The one that i was interested in was not $145.. $230 for sample order (1 watch).. search for this SD1990 on Alibaba. The one that i think you talked about was the SD1952, $135...i like this one also...but still leaning toward the SD1990 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the sd1968, it's $138 but fees and up making it $145. After looking at the sd1990 pics I'm almost certain steel dive watches are coming from the same factory are snarky/heimdollar and San Martin. If that's the case Jodi just did a review on the San martin version of this watch and described it as a steal at $299.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Take a look at this.. $92, sd1996ac. Sd1968 is very similar to this but at $138.

https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer



sage626700 said:


> It looks like you can get a Steel Dive Marine Master Homage with 300MM WR Monobloc construction and an NH35 for about $145 shipped.


[/QUOTE]

I was talking about the sd1968, it's $138 but fees and up making it $145. After looking at the sd1990 pics I'm almost certain steel dive watches are coming from the same factory are snarky/heimdollar and San Martin. If that's the case Jodi just did a review on the San martin version of this watch and described it as a steal at $299.[/QUOTE]


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I ordered a SD1936, no cheaper for 11.11, but still cheaper than San Martins etc on aliexpress. Clearly uses some of the same parts but I don't expect the QC will be as good. For a watch without a bezel though, how bad can it be? I'm perfectly willing to re-set hands myself if the allignment is off.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

nice... green or black??



ED209 said:


> I ordered a SD1936, no cheaper for 11.11, but still cheaper than San Martins etc on aliexpress. Clearly uses some of the same parts but I don't expect the QC will be as good. For a watch without a bezel though, how bad can it be? I'm perfectly willing to re-set hands myself if the allignment is off.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Bought other stuff as well and some surprises for the lady so I can continue buying my watches with less judgements.


Isn't this something ? We really need to study this


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Rista said:


> I have two of these, one in black and one in blue. The blue one looks much nicer, great watch for the price.
> 
> View attachment 14622401


You should have asked before  (i hate black dials)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> I didn't buy a single watch this 11.11! Had a few on my wishlist but caught myself in time just being a hopeless, hoarding consumer.


Same stuff here ; had to buy more important stuff actually.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> And that's why you're Dutch, and not American! But seriously, I only bought one watch this time around. I'm trying to cut down.
> 
> Oh well, the AilExpress 10th Anniversary Sale will be here before you know it! March 28th-30th?
> 
> Before that. AliExpress will be holding Black Friday (Nov 29th) and Cyber Monday (Dec 2nd) Sales. You're welcome the rest of the world, that our Thanksgiving Holiday Sales are awesome, and not just for Americans!


After imitation there are some new movements now, like 'Let's make friday green again' and so on.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The friend who I was buying the Nakzen for suggested that we don't buy presents this year but make a donation to Charity, great idea really, so I was happy to go with that ...... and then I got an eBay offer on an Orient, I had toyed with the idea of getting a Ray or Mako for myself, so for the price I got it for, a Mako II is my new Diver Beater, sort of ............. as I seem to be wearing it as a Dress Watch, but then again I never have had any taste... :-!
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim


Jim - I have the Orient Ray II Blue Dial, let me know what you think of your? It wears quite small and runs 8 seconds fast, but the the quality (especially of the movement) is very good, will last many many years to come hopefully ... unlike some of these AliEx watches.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

jovame said:


> For some time now I've been having my eye on the Meister Telemeter from German brand Junghans. I even went to an AD to try it on.
> I think it's a beautiful watch with a nice vintage vibe, but I can't seem to convince myself to spend approx. 1600 euros (around $ 1800) on just one watch.
> 
> This is a pic of the Telemeter:
> ...


Another drawback is that you can't use the tachymeter/telemeter scale.


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

oinofilo said:


> Another drawback is that you can't use the tachymeter/telemeter scale.


"drawback" is putting it lightly. that's at least a design flaw. I'd go ahead and say it's a con

sent from the back of the food stamp line.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

SundayDuffer said:


> Take a look at this.. $92, sd1996ac. Sd1968 is very similar to this but at $138.
> 
> https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer
> 
> ...


I was talking about the sd1968, it's $138 but fees and up making it $145. After looking at the sd1990 pics I'm almost certain steel dive watches are coming from the same factory are snarky/heimdollar and San Martin. If that's the case Jodi just did a review on the San martin version of this watch and described it as a steal at $299.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

The sd1996ac is an skx homage, I actually have a logo and sterile one on the way. The biggest difference between the marine master (the watch the sd1968 is modeled after) and the skx (the watch the sd1996ac is modeled after) is that the marine master (sd1968) is a monobloc case meaning the case is machined from a single block of steel. This tends to make manufacturing more expensive and cumbersome. Monobloc construction in lower end watches is extremely rare.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Bliger Seamaster homage.

The Seagull movement is currently running +2 seconds with normal wear.

The dial doesn't play in the light, it dances! Same with the blue hands. I can see the 9 marker is very slightly misaligned, but the wave dial creates illusions. The gen Omega dials do the same I have observed in person.

Lume is ok, better than usual cheap Chinese watches.

The case polishing and finishing is quite good for the price. It's even mirror like between the lugs. There is an artificial chamfer done with polishing at the bottom of the mid-case that is average, but no-one sees it.

The ceramic bezel is nice and I like the action.

The crown stem is a bit short and the crown only winds one rotation to lock. Winding is very smooth.

The He escape valve crown is fake, but helps it balance on my bedside table at night. Whatever...

I haven't mounted the bracelet yet, but it looks ok. There is a diver's extension. No micro adjust on the clasp. The bracelet version is only advertised with a sterile dial, but the seller helped me out.

Currently it's mounted on a nice rubber Isofrane style Borealis strap that is almost identical in colour to the bezel. I love the look.

There is no dodgy branding anywhere including the clasp, just Bliger on the dial.

It has a nice weighty heft to it.

I'm considering an original now.









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Bulbul Homage:-!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Have you come across a patek aquanaut homage which is automatic?
I only see the lgxige homage which is quartz and then lots of replicas. Photos are sterile but after questions they tell me it's branded.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

The 11/11 sale was a bit stressful for me LOL, because I really DIDN'T NEED a watch, but felt like I needed to take advantage of the deals. So here I was, in between buying pencil cases / pink powerbanks / squishy toys for my kids, I was wasting my time looking for a half-decent watch.

So, I got myself a sapphire-crystal minimalist watch by Nakzen. And, just because I'm a sucker for the hype, I also got the Loreo day-date hulk Submariner, and the Parnis Daytona.

1) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000006206805.html
2) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32824647431.html
3) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32922813805.html

However, stupid me, I did not perform the necessary research beforehand, and later realized that the Seiko VK63 (or similar) mecha-quartz movement used in the Parnis and Pagani Design Daytonas cannot be calibrated if the second hand doesn't line up at zero when reset - or at least that is the general consensus on Watchuseek if you do a search. This small detail really bothers me because I use the chronograph function a lot, and it's almost inevitable the second hand will fall out of alignment eventually. So.... If anyone's interested I may sell the watch (I'm in Canada).


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

all good 3 choices... btw, dont stress yourself out about the parnis vk63 issue...from what i heard, it's not a common issue. Just enjoy it. If anything, that Parnis will be an EASY flip. Everyone loves it.



rednakes said:


> However, stupid me, I did not perform the necessary research beforehand, and later realized that the Seiko VK63 (or similar) mecha-quartz movement used in the Parnis and Pagani Design Daytonas cannot be calibrated if the second hand doesn't line up at zero when reset - or at least that is the general consensus on Watchuseek if you do a search. This small detail really bothers me because I use the chronograph function a lot, and it's almost inevitable the second hand will fall out of alignment eventually. So.... If anyone's interested I may sell the watch (I'm in Canada).


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

watchover said:


> Bulbul Homage:-!
> View attachment 14625005


Pls share link if possible, looks really interesting!


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Here....for $10 dont expect this watch to be a quality watch.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967499636.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.15293c00wmjvYQ&mp=1



dropmyload said:


> Pls share link if possible, looks really interesting!


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

SundayDuffer said:


> Here....for $10 dont expect this watch to be a quality watch.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967499636.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.15293c00wmjvYQ&mp=1


Yes but 10/10 for looks


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

SundayDuffer said:


> Here....for $10 dont expect this watch to be a quality watch.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967499636.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.15293c00wmjvYQ&mp=1


Yes but 10/10 for the looks


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

And as a bonus it sort of tells the time!


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

SundayDuffer said:


> all good 3 choices... btw, dont stress yourself out about the parnis vk63 issue...from what i heard, it's not a common issue. Just enjoy it. If anything, that Parnis will be an EASY flip. Everyone loves it.


I don't know... The flyback is a cool feature, but increases chance of misalignment. Also alignment problems van occur after battery replacement. But there supposedly is a button combination for that.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

SundayDuffer said:


> Here....for $10 dont expect this watch to be a quality watch.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967499636.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.15293c00wmjvYQ&mp=1


Thanks, wonder which colour I should get!


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

You worry too much bro... you dont even have the watch yet... and battery change? that's at least 3 years down the road...why bother worrying about it now. The instant reset is pretty cool...tons of youtube videos feature it... do a search for vk63 movements.



Schaffelaer said:


> I don't know... The flyback is a cool feature, but increases chance of misalignment. Also alignment problems van occur after battery replacement. But there supposedly is a button combination for that.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

it's cheap... get both.



dropmyload said:


> Thanks, wonder which colour I should get!


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> At 38mm there's also this quartz beauty from Steeldive store. I don't own one, but the store has a good reputation around here. I thick they do this in a white dial too.
> 
> ￡72.49 | Stainless steel mesh band simple fashion women quartz watch 50M waterproof women wristwatch
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/FM8cFXU8


If you like this watch, you might like a Luch watch like this one:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/USSR-Russi...Watch-LUCH-Gold-plated-23-JEWELS/274091796081

It is a true classic with a piece of the watchmaker's heart in it.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Tomasso said:


> If you like this watch, you might like a Luch watch like this one:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/USSR-Russi...Watch-LUCH-Gold-plated-23-JEWELS/274091796081
> 
> It is a true classic with a piece of the watchmaker's heart in it.


I've been tempted by such vintage pieces before, except they're always too small: < 38mm and with 18mm lugs.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

SundayDuffer said:


> You worry too much bro... you dont even have the watch yet... and battery change? that's at least 3 years down the road...why bother worrying about it now. The instant reset is pretty cool...tons of youtube videos feature it... do a search for vk63 movements.


That wasn't me who you replied to (he wasn't the one who bought it) 

Actually this seems to be a pretty common issue with these mecha quartz watches. One person in this forum mentioned it happened to 3 of his 5 watches with the same movement.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Some more pictures of the bezel construction. The bezel just clicks in place when you press it on. In the background you can see the broken gasket that fell out.
> 
> When I placed back the bezel without the gasket it was spinning freely. However after I removed it and pit it back for a second time now it locks up.
> 
> ...


I received my one these yesterday from Flame Watch Store. Along with 2 other watches. It has the same bezel issue as yours I think. Did yours just spin pretty much freely bidirectionally? Also what's the clasp like on yours, and does yours have hollow end links?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

SundayDuffer said:


> You worry too much bro... you dont even have the watch yet... and battery change? that's at least 3 years down the road...why bother worrying about it now. The instant reset is pretty cool...tons of youtube videos feature it... do a search for vk63 movements.


+1
Have you measured the impact of stress in your life already ? Stress kills us (slowly but surely), when watches help us


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've not really had much luck with this order. As well as the above mentioned watch and issues. To which the seller said is meant to be like that, as it's "retro style". Which I guess is kind of true.






One of the other watches I received doesn't work at all (Nautilus homage). I was really disappointed with that one, as otherwise it's quite good. I can change the date and time and it all feels quite smooth, but the movement is just dead  Because it arrived so quickly though, I can't open a dispute yet... So I decided to contact the seller. I sent them a video of the problem:






They said they would pay for a repair if I got it done, or swap it if I send back this one, and they'd pay me back the postage via PayPal. Which I'm dubious of to be honest. Of the two options I'm more inclined to try and get it repaired though. Or I may just wait and try and get a refund through dispute in 10 days time.

The 3rd watch a Speedmaster homage is great though. No issues with that one at all.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Sorry to hear bro.
The red tudor homage is beautiful. I've a seen a bezel does that before....and it meant to be like that? Hmmmm...weird.
The Nautilus is beautiful also but it sucks if it doesnt work...Is is a Bliger? Parnis?... I'd get my money back...10 days wait aint bad.
The Speedy homage is nice bro. Enjoy!!



No1VIPER said:


> I've not really had much luck with this order. As well as the above mentioned watch and issues. To which the seller said is meant to be like that, as it's "retro style". Which I guess is kind of true.
> 
> One of the other watches I received doesn't work at all (Nautilus homage). I was really disappointed with that one, as otherwise it's quite good. I can change the date and time and it all feels quite smooth, but the movement is just dead  Because it arrived so quickly though, I can't open a dispute yet... So I decided to contact the seller. I sent them a video of the problem:
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> Sorry to hear bro.
> The red tudor homage is beautiful. I've a seen a bezel does that before....and it meant to be like that? Hmmmm...weird.
> The Nautilus is beautiful also but it sucks if it doesnt work...Is is a Bliger? Parnis?... I'd get my money back...10 days wait aint bad.
> The Speedy homage is nice bro. Enjoy!!


The Nautilus is this one. So I don't think it's Bliger or Parnis.

£56.88 | Watch Men 41mm Automatic mechanical watch Waterproof steel watch NAUTILUS stainless steel case steel bracelet
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/dCtwMkj9D

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## watch_watches (Nov 5, 2019)

The 3rd watch a Speedmaster homage is great though. No issues with that one at all.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

What's up with that hand aligment on the corgeut? Just pic angles or are they really that off? Can you take an upright dial picture with the watch facing the camera?
Did you get that off ebay or aliexpress?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

watch_watches said:


> The 3rd watch a Speedmaster homage is great though. No issues with that one at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's up with that hand aligment on the corgeut? Just pic angles or are they really that off? Can you take an upright dial picture with the watch facing the camera?
Did you get that off ebay or aliexpress?[/QUOTE]It's just the angle.

£42.66 | Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Men's Military Sports clock 24 hours full chronograph Multifunction Quartz Watch 2019 corgeut
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ShKjjRpkr









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> I've not really had much luck with this order. As well as the above mentioned watch and issues. To which the seller said is meant to be like that, as it's "retro style". Which I guess is kind of true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do not get the Nautilus fixed. Open a dispute and ask for full refund. Ali is good about settling this stuff when the seller does not deliver what was promised like a working watch.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I received my one these yesterday from Flame Watch Store. Along with 2 other watches. It has the same bezel issue as yours I think. Did yours just spin pretty much freely bidirectionally? Also what's the clasp like on yours, and does yours have hollow end links?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Yes, very little resistance on the bezel. When I removed the broken gasket and place the bezel back it was spinning completely free at first. I installed a small elastic band used to braid my daughter s hair  now it is almost impossible to move so still not ideal.

End links are hollow but really good and thick, nicely fitted, no rattle at all. I dont mind them.

The clasp is really good on mine. It is the type you would find on newer Date Justs I beleive. It has the quick link extension inside and it works flawlessly.

Check the bracelet screws and add some loctite before you wear it. I had one screw fall out when sitting at my desk...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Steeldive seiko skx007 homage received today.
I bought it here, for €85 (shipping expenses included) https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Arrival-SD1996AC-Stainless-Steel-NH35_62012262391.html

-Flat sapphire crystal (DSII tested).
-Excellent long lasting green lume on the hands and on the indices.
-Bezel action very good , ceramic insert.
-Good, polished solid case, that's actually the feature I like more about this watch.
-Screw-down crown.
-Decent stainless steel strap, rattling clasp.
-Total weight gr.160, lugs 22mm

There's only one minor issue, though. Pulling up the crown to set the time and date it's easy and comfortable. I have to try two or three times to push down the crown, I suspect the stem might be misaligned.
I haven't checked the accuracy and the water resistance yet.

Good watch for the money with minor flaws. Still a little step behind San Martin.

Some pictures, sorry for the poor quality


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1Viper,

Definitely just dispute. They aren't going to pay for such a cheap watch to be repaired. Just look at their margins.

Also, do not use PayPal because you won't have any AliExpress protection.

You got broken items so you deserve your money back.

I have a couple of the submariner watches in my watchlist on Ali and eBay, but I'll be removing them for now.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Sorry, I forgot. Steeldive seiko skx007 homage's lume


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Duplicate


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> No1Viper,
> 
> Definitely just dispute. They aren't going to pay for such a cheap watch to be repaired. Just look at their margins.
> 
> ...


I probably will end up doing that... Then try and get it repaired later. 
I always pay using Alipay.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Techme said:


> No1Viper,
> 
> Definitely just dispute. They aren't going to pay for such a cheap watch to be repaired. Just look at their margins.
> 
> ...


Source? I think I use paypal and still can dispute.

Also, you get the much better paypal protection...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I think these 50 dollar subs and some others like the sterile daytona models are a real gamble. Parts are not bad to be honest but really badly put together with no QC it seems... anything goes with these.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Sorry, I forgot. Steeldive seiko skx007 homage's lume
> 
> View attachment 14626913


Honestly, for under a hundred bucks that's pretty good. If only we could buy just the case, crown, and crystal for like ~$50. Would be a great skx5 upgrade path.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

sage626700 said:


> Does anyone know how to figure out if the "Steel Dive" watches come from the same factory as San Martin watches? It seems like they do, the pictures are really close, the models are really close and it either "steel dive" is just trying to emulate San Martin's success or steel dive is just another brand they put on watches coming out of that factory like sharky or Heimdolar.
> 
> The reason I asked is I've found a bunch of the versions on AliBaba super cheap with 1 watch minimum orders. If the quality of the Steel Dive is anywhere near the quality of San Martin these watches are a steal. I was turned onto this by the user who found the steel dive SKX. I ordered a couple of them and kept looking. It looks like you can get a Steel Dive Marine Master Homage with 300MM WR Monobloc construction and an NH35 for about $145 shipped. This is about half of what the San Martin version goes for on ali express.
> 
> I guess it doesn't really matter if they come from the same factory as long as the quality of the "steel dive" watches is good. When I receive the SKXs I ordered I'll report back on the quality. If anyone else could also report back maybe we can get a consensus if these watches are worth ordering.


In addition to @Ale de Alis's observations in post #12217 of this thread, here's another data point that suggests that Steeldive is good, but still a half-step behind San Martin.

I own the San Martin Flieger Type B, and now own a Steeldive Flieger Type A.

Before I continue, a couple of caveats: Due to geographic/travel issues, I've never held both in the hand at the same time. And I didn't buy the Steeldive Flieger Type A directly from Steeldive but, rather, bought a sterile Flieger Type A from a 3rd party seller. However, I am fairly certain the 3rd party seller was simply reselling Steeldive product, as the photos they used were the same stock photos used by Steeldive, not to mention that the watch looks exactly the same. So there's a small chance the Flieger Type A I have is not Steeldive, but I'm fairly sure it is.

The two watches look like they are from the same factory. The cases seem to be the same, and they both have similar overall high quality feeling, good lines on the case, sharp printing/lume on the dials. I am very happy with my San Martin Flieger Type B, which is why I was willing to buy more of the seemingly exact same watch save for a different style dial.

Both watches arrived very well packed (perhaps identically, save for labeling?). So far, if they're not from the same factory, then they sure do feel comparable in quality.

HOWEVER, one show stopper defect on the Steeldive. The seconds hand is attached to the axis, but it is loose! When the watch is held vertically, the seconds hand, instead of keeping time, will simply spin on its axis to point downward, in accordance with gravity. So if the 12 is up, it'll flop down to 6. Or if the 9 is up, it'll tend to flop down to 3. Such a bummer!

Here's a video of it: 









I'm guessing I just received a dud with the Steeldive, and that most won't have such troubles. That said, my San Martin had no such problem.

So what we see so far, between this and Ale de Alis's observations, is that Steeldive seems to be a half-step (sometimes a critical half step) behind San Martin, a watch which, for me, presented no issues, unlike the Steeldive. Small sample size, so can't say anything conclusively, but that's what we've seen so far.

Finally: DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW WHAT I'D DO (TO THE WATCH ITSELF) TO FIX THIS ISSUE? I'm not asking about raising a dispute with AliEx, which I'll do . . . I'm asking about what steps to take with the watch to try to repair it.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Finally: DOES ANYONE HERE KNOW WHAT I'D DO (TO THE WATCH ITSELF) TO FIX THIS ISSUE?


Yeah that's a really easy fix if it just isn't seated properly. You need a case opener and a set of plastic tweezers (buy a hand press if you want, it's only a few bucks). Magnification might be useful too.

Open it up, remove the movement (look for a guide on where to press to remove the stem). Have a good look at how the loose hand should sit on the movement. Then, hold it with one pair of tweezers and carefully seat it with something (the hand press, another pair of tweezers, the inside of a biro). Just don't bend the hand, you want to press right on the centre only. You don't need to think about alignment relative to the minute hand or anything.

It's possible that the hand or movement was damaged by the incorrect installation - check for damage. Worst case is you replace the hand, or just go two handed (what I'd do tbh).


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> HOWEVER, one show stopper defect on the Steeldive. The seconds hand is attached to the axis, but it is loose! When the watch is held vertically, the seconds hand, instead of keeping time, will simply spin on its axis to point downward, in accordance with gravity. So if the 12 is up, it'll flop down to 6. Or if the 9 is up, it'll tend to flop down to 3. Such a bummer!


Ohhenry1, such bad luck! o|
Looks like the assembly is even worse than mushroom brand's.
It's a pity, because the components are really good for the price. 
This brand is new, maybe there is still room for improvement.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

Can anyone help me identify the origin of this homage? thx.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I've not really had much luck with this order. As well as the above mentioned watch and issues. To which the seller said is meant to be like that, as it's "retro style". Which I guess is kind of true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you take the bezel off to see if the rubber gasket is still in place?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

SundayDuffer said:


> Can anyone help me identify the origin of this homage? thx.
> 
> View attachment 14627751


It appears to be a rolex yachtmaster with a fantasy dial and on a nato strap...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

the bezel, i was able to recognize it as a yatchmaster...but the dial...i couldnt find it on any of the rolex's.



Quint1980 said:


> It appears to be a rolex yachtmaster with a fantasy dial and on a nato strap...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> One of the other watches I received doesn't work at all (Nautilus homage). I was really disappointed with that one, as otherwise it's quite good. I can change the date and time and it all feels quite smooth, but the movement is just dead  B
> The 3rd watch a Speedmaster homage is great though. No issues with that one at all.


You should easily get your money back in a dispute. I got back 15%-20% back when I complained about small scratches/imperfections.

Damn, I love the color you chose for the Corguet Speedy. I ordered in black and already have buyers remorse..


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

SundayDuffer said:


> the bezel, i was able to recognize it as a yatchmaster...but the dial...i couldnt find it on any of the rolex's.


they seem to be somewhat "creative" by combining different elements of known watches... but same here, that dial doesnt look familiar to me at all...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Did you take the bezel off to see if the rubber gasket is still in place?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


No I haven't. As I worried about breaking it. I'll probably just leave it as it is. I doesn't move while wearing it, so it's not that big a deal really. I may try and get a partial refund on it though, when I do the dispute for the Nautilus homage. With a try, even though the seller said is meant to like that.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've not really had much luck with this order. As well as the above mentioned watch and issues. To which the seller said is meant to be like that, as it's "retro style". Which I guess is kind of true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Viper, firstly, that's bad luck about the watches. I did end up buying the vintage Sub homage on your cajoling, so if it's crappy, I'll be blaming you. Also, the video of the Nautilus is hysterical. The pointing to the crown, and then the seconds hand, is pure gold!! There's no chance now of the seller not understanding the problem!!;-)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Viper, firstly, that's bad luck about the watches. I did end up buying the vintage Sub homage on your cajoling, so if it's crappy, I'll be blaming you. Also, the video of the Nautilus is hysterical. The pointing to the crown, and then the seconds hand, is pure gold!! There's no chance now of the seller not understanding the problem!!;-)


I had to make it really obvious, so that there was absolutely no doubt what the issue was 
I've just opened a dispute for a full refund, without return for the Nautilus homage. I also opened one for the vintage sub homage, as a partial refund of £15. I think that that's far. I've attached both videos to there respective cases and we'll see what Ali make of it. I'm pretty confident they'll side with me. Like I've said on here before I've found there dispute system to be by far the best of any I've used before. Far better than Gearbest and eBay etc.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Sorry, I forgot. Steeldive seiko skx007 homage's lume
> 
> View attachment 14626913


Thanks for the photos. Mine still hasn't arrived. Hopefully soon.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I had to make it really obvious, so that there was absolutely no doubt what the issue was
> I've just opened a dispute for a full refund, without return for the Nautilus homage. I also opened one for the vintage sub homage, as a partial refund of £15. I think that that's far. I've attached both videos to there respective cases and we'll see what Ali make of it. I'm pretty confident they'll side with me. Like I've said on here before I've found there dispute system to be by far the best of any I've used before. Far better than Gearbest and eBay etc.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I did just have to watch the video again for a laugh. It's up to 28 views now, and I think I'm 10 of them. I also bought mine from the Flame Watch Store. It shows on the listing "Free Returns" so perhaps you might investigate that if you want to return. If mine has similar problems, I'll probably just return it, if I don't have to pay the return shipping. Or, someone mentioned earlier about buying a fixed steel bezel and turning it into an Explorer. Does anyone know where such a bezel might be bought??


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> I did just have to watch the video again for a laugh. It's up to 28 views now, and I think I'm 10 of them. I also bought mine from the Flame Watch Store. It shows on the listing "Free Returns" so perhaps you might investigate that if you want to return. If mine has similar problems, I'll probably just return it, if I don't have to pay the return shipping. Or, someone mentioned earlier about buying a fixed steel bezel and turning it into an Explorer. Does anyone know where such a bezel might be bought??


 When I spoke to the seller they said I could return it and they'd pay me back the postage... But then when I told them how much it would be to send recorded delivery they didn't seem as keen.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> When I spoke to the seller they said I could return it and they'd pay me back the postage... But then when I told them how much it would be to send recorded delivery they didn't seem as keen.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Yes, they don't have a clue how much this costs outside of China. Afaik the Chinese government subsidies the shipping costs for the sellers.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Last Sunday I bought 38mm white dial watch from Carnival store. My order is on the 'awaitnig shipment' status for 4 more days. Is it ok? Sorry, I don't have much experience with Ali, I've bought few straps before and they all have been sent pretty quickly.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

pr0t0n said:


> Last Sunday I bought 38mm white dial watch from Carnival store. My order is on the 'awaitnig shipment' status for 4 more days. Is it ok? Sorry, I don't have much experience with Ali, I've bought few straps before and they all have been sent pretty quickly.


That is longer that you might normally expect to wait, but the 11.11 sale is the biggest of the year so it's not unusual. You have the buyer protection so if the seller doesn't ship in time you can definitely get your money back, or you can extend the processing time if you're happy to wait. You might want to contact the seller to get an update.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

peternic1 said:


> That is longer that you might normally expect to wait, but the 11.11 sale is the biggest of the year so it's not unusual. You have the buyer protection so if the seller doesn't ship in time you can definitely get your money back, or you can extend the processing time if you're happy to wait. You might want to contact the seller to get an update.


Thanks, all clear now.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Watchinski said:


> Yes, they don't have a clue how much this costs outside of China. Afaik the Chinese government subsidies the shipping costs for the sellers.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


It's actually good lobbying by the ebay and the US government subsidizes (at least in our case).

They know how much it costs too. They are just hoping to find someone dumb enough to agree, hit accept in aliexpress, and then move on.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Timex Marathon TW5K94800 ~16$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Timex Marathon TW5K94800 ~16$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the AliExpress link?


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

While I'm waiting for some Ali purchases to turn up I picked up this forum favourite up on ebay, already in the UK for £27! It's a lovely thing, well once I'd changed the strap out.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aston-Mac said:


> While I'm waiting for some Ali purchases to turn up I picked up this forum favourite up on ebay, already in the UK for £27! It's a lovely thing, well once I'd changed the strap out.


I wish they'd bring back the NH36. I was wondering if your Miyota 8205 hacks? Some of the newest 821A models (decorated 8215) hack now, and I was hoping they expanded this feature to all the 8 series calibers.


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Aston-Mac said:
> 
> 
> > While I'm waiting for some Ali purchases to turn up I picked up this forum favourite up on ebay, already in the UK for £27! It's a lovely thing, well once I'd changed the strap out.
> ...


This particular one does not hack, but it seems to be keeping excellent time. I'll be honest for an occasional dressy ish kind of watch hacking isn't that important. I would prefer an NH35 or 36. I've a couple of NH35 powered watches on the way.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Have you come across a patek aquanaut homage which is automatic?
> I only see the lgxige homage which is quartz and then lots of replicas. Photos are sterile but after questions they tell me it's branded.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


There is the Phylida for $44.13, with some type of 2813 style movement. I know almost nothing about the brand.

While LGXIGE makes an automatic Nautilus homage, they only seem to offer the Aquanaut in quartz. The only other ones I could find, like the Age Girl and so-called "sterile" Pateks, are actually Photoshopped replicas.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Aston-Mac said:


> This particular one does not hack, but it seems to be keeping excellent time. I'll be honest for an occasional dressy ish kind of watch hacking isn't that important. I would prefer an NH35 or 36. I've a couple of NH35 powered watches on the way.


Yeah it's a great watch. I have my NH36 version still. Love it.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I had to make it really obvious, so that there was absolutely no doubt what the issue was
> I've just opened a dispute for a full refund, without return for the Nautilus homage. I also opened one for the vintage sub homage, as a partial refund of £15. I think that that's far. I've attached both videos to there respective cases and we'll see what Ali make of it. I'm pretty confident they'll side with me. Like I've said on here before I've found there dispute system to be by far the best of any I've used before. Far better than Gearbest and eBay etc.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Well Ali agreed with me on the vintage sub homage £15 refund for the overly loose and sticking bezel. Still awaiting a verdict on the Nautilus homage. I'll update on any further developments though.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received one of the NATO straps I ordered on 1/11. Buyers beware, color is not at all as advertised  I opened a dispute to get a few bucks back because clearly they abused of Photoshop...

Product page: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/o2Ru6GKf

Advertised: bright red









Received: burgundy, almost brown









Seller is *Renee Cai's store*.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks, will blacklist seller. But, you already received your 11.11 offer? Wow...

One seller gave a tracking number which is stuck at 'ready to despatch' and another gave a tracking number, said he did not have the watch in stock, asked me to pick alternate. Now, I can't even raise a dispute, can only do so after 10 days, and in all probability, may have to confirm receipt and then open dispute. Else, I may have to wait 60 days and then raise a dispute.. Instead of all this I just chose another watch..


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

d_himan said:


> Thanks, will blacklist seller. But, you already received your 11.11 offer? Wow...


Nope, this one was a 1/11 offer


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I just got the last of the shipment confirmations for my 11.11 orders overnight - a Diamond Selector II. It will be interesting to see the order in which the items arrive, but I am not expecting anything until mid December.


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

Here's one I saw before falling asleep last night -

40mm GMT Automatic Watch Sterile Dial (says Seagull movement in the specs) - some sellers list this as "Meteorite dial". 30M Water Resistance though, which isn't good for a diver style. States Sapphire Crystal in a few listings.

Quite nice, though not textured like I initially thought, seems to be a printed design which is a shame. Wonder what the Lume is like?

*£48.13/$61.10* https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000114975408.html




























Here's a few positive reviews from here


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

thetimelord said:


> Here's one I saw before falling asleep last night -
> *£48.13/$61.10* https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000114975408.html
> View attachment 14631059
> 
> ...


Seconded


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

thetimelord said:


> Here's one I saw before falling asleep last night -
> 
> 40mm GMT Automatic Watch Sterile Dial (says Seagull movement in the specs) - some sellers list this as "Meteorite dial". 30M Water Resistance though, which isn't good for a diver style. States Sapphire Crystal in a few listings.
> 
> Quite nice, though not textured like I initially thought, seems to be a printed design which is a shame. Wonder what the Lume is like?


Don't get it. Not only is the dial printed, but it's poorly printed, looking like the pattern of dots in an old rotogravure supplement. I got one on eBay, complained, the vendor said send it back, and I did. (He paid return postage, which probably cost him more than the watch cost him in the first place.)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

How long do you expect it's going to take to clear the shipping traffic jam due to all these products sent after 11/11 ?


About Ali Baba : is it the same account than in AX ? How is the before sale process ?
Is there a dispute system like in AX after sale ? (wondering if they do take into account buyers whit 1 item as the others)

Thank you


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup still On.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I received one of the NATO straps I ordered on 1/11. Buyers beware, color is not at all as advertised  I opened a dispute to get a few bucks back because clearly they abused of Photoshop...
> 
> Product page: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/o2Ru6GKf
> 
> ...


Not only is the color wrong, that has to be the least comfortable strap I've ever worn  there are some black threads under the buckle that are as hard as those nylon/plastic thingies attached to the labels on new clothes... it irritates the skin, after 1 hour wearing it, to the trash it goes!!


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

walpow said:


> Don't get it. Not only is the dial printed, but it's poorly printed, looking like the pattern of dots in an old rotogravure supplement. I got one on eBay, complained, the vendor said send it back, and I did. (He paid return postage, which probably cost him more than the watch cost him in the first place.)


Yeah, it's probably a "low resolution fox", if you read the Viz.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

...on the way home.....









...found this in the mail box....woot woot!!!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I received a verdict from Ali now about the vintage sub homage. They have said to return the item for a full refund. So I'm trying to sort out the free return. But having issues. It's coming up with two different return addresses. Also when I click on the download return label it just comes up with a qr code. Then scanning that just comes up with this. Has anyone used this before?









Update: Well I managed print out a Royal Mail label in the end after going through their site instead. But I did end up with a different tracking number


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I received a verdict from Ali now about the vintage sub homage. They have said to return the item for a full refund. So I'm trying to sort out the free return. But having issues. It's coming up with two different return addresses. Also when I click on the download return label it just comes up with a qr code. Then scanning that just comes up with this. Has anyone used this before?


man...that's a lot of work...it sucks. Sorry you have to go thru this bro. I hope I won't have to.... so far so good. OH..sorry..I cant help you there. Hope you'll figure it out soon. Cheers!!!


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Steeldive seiko skx007 homage received today.
> I bought it here, for €85 (shipping expenses included) https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Arrival-SD1996AC-Stainless-Steel-NH35_62012262391.html
> 
> -Flat sapphire crystal (DSII tested).
> ...


I ordered two of these watches and they arrived today. I have to say I'm disappointed. I have a Heimdallr/Sharkey SKX so can compare the two directly. To answer the question: "does this factory also make the Heimdallr/San Martin group watches?... I'd say that's a big NO. The Sharkey is way ahead on quality. There are also small but significant differences to the watches which would suggest they're not from the same factory. The cases are different. You can see from the photos that the lugs on the Sharkey are slightly wider than on the Steeldive, and there's sharp edges on the Steeldive on the crown guards. The handset is also different. The hands don't have the tip on the end and are therefore too short, especially the seconds hand.

Everything on the Sharkey is well made and works smoothly, where there are (in my opinion) some significant production issues with the Steeldive. Firstly, the same crown stem issue that Ale De Alis mentions is present in both of the watches I received. When you push the crown in, it bounces back and the watch remains hacked. If you screw the crown down it continues to set the time as the watch is hacked. You need to wobble the crown to get the crown to engage and start the watch. I really don't know how that gets past QC. Anyone who didn't know about watches might think the watch was faulty. Also, the bezels are not great on either. On is just OK, and the other is quite sticky and doesn't turn smoothly.

On the good side though, the lume is very strong, and the ceramic bezel insert does look fantastic. All in all though, I couldn't really recommend this watch, not compared to a Heimdallr, which can be bought for not much more.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The forum favorite *Guanqin GJ16034* was always made using the GJ16013 case, and most early casebacks were engraved "GJ16013". Besides a different dial, the GJ16013 also came on a metal bracelet, as opposed to the leather straps on the GJ16034.





















Anyway, this is what I just stumbled across. I love the silver faced GJ16034 on brown leather, but this new blue version on a bracelet may be my new favorite!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate (and I try so hard not to!)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

In true Christopher Ward fashion, *Guanqin* has decided to (IMHO) ruin its branding, with this new, decidedly down market, giant "G" logo. At least the 1989 reference is believable, versus the old 1868 branding.

Someone also decided to add "SUPERLATIVE CHRONOMETER" and "OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED". What was wrong with just "AUTOMATIC"? "JAPANESE MOVEMENT" or the WR rating would have been better than trying to copy Rolex, when your watches have non-COSC, unadjusted Miyota 82xx movements.

This is awful!















The Longines-style, wings only logo was my favorite, but the text and logo combo was acceptable.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Blue dial version of the Guanqin GJ16034 looks very good (the one with a big G and superlative chronometre etc. not so) but again the specs are rather confusing. The title says "MIYOTA NH36A" and then there's a picture showing NH36 but with a sheet of paper claiming Miyota 8215.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The forum favorite *Guanqin GJ16034* was always made using the GJ16013 case, and most early casebacks were engraved "GJ16013". Besides a different dial, the GJ16013 also came on a metal bracelet, as opposed to the leather straps on the GJ16034.
> 
> View attachment 14633827
> View attachment 14633825
> ...


That blue dial one does look good. I'd be wary about buying from that seller though. 83% rating isn't great.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Slowly the Chinese mushroom brands will find their space in Western markets, as has almost everything Chinese done in the past of course at an increased price. I saw a corgeut watch for 150 Euros on a storefront in Germany. I paid for the same thing about half in an Ali sale, but the thing is for someone not knowing 150 is a fair price for a descent quality watch witha miyota movement and Sapphire glass - the seikos and orients sell in the EU in the 200+ Euro prices (with exceptions in specific models or online stores).
I still remember my first trip to China in 2006 and how extremely cheap everything was -not any more.
Now you have even Chinese cars (ok even Volvo is Chinese owned nowadays).
I think the good deals we now find at Ali will gradually become more expensive in the coming 5 years, but more consistent quality-wise. 
Also I don't know for how longer customs authorities will not care for 50-200 Euros things that officially have to pay VAT and customs clearance. Now the average for me is 1 parcel out of 12 that gets stopped. 
You win something, you lose something as always...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sasropakis said:


> Blue dial version of the Guanqin GJ16034 looks very good (the one with a big G and superlative chronometre etc. not so) but again the specs are rather confusing. The title says "MIYOTA NH36A" and then there's a picture showing NH36 but with a sheet of paper claiming Miyota 8215.
> 
> View attachment 14634103


They seem to have switched to the Miyota 8205 (Day & Date), so the pictures of the NH36 are confusing. I don't trust most sellers to actually know the difference.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> Everything on the Sharkey is well made and works smoothly, where there are (in my opinion) some significant production issues with the Steeldive. Firstly, the same crown stem issue that Ale De Alis mentions is present in both of the watches I received. When you push the crown in, it bounces back and the watch remains hacked. If you screw the crown down it continues to set the time as the watch is hacked. You need to wobble the crown to get the crown to engage and start the watch. I really don't know how that gets past QC. Anyone who didn't know about watches might think the watch was faulty. Also, the bezels are not great on either. On is just OK, and the other is quite sticky and doesn't turn smoothly.


Peternic1, looks like your crown stem issue is the same as mine, I agree with you, it's a production problem. I thought it was just a random flaw. Considering Ohhenry1 complaints, it appears Steeldive is still far from San Martins standards. I quite like the skx007 homage's case, bezel and lume, though. The movement is now running -2 spd, for €85 I won't say it's a bad watch (assuming it's actually waterproof). If I knew then about those design issues, probably I wouldn't have bought it.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

crAss said:


> Also I don't know for how longer customs authorities will not care for 50-200 Euros things that officially have to pay VAT and customs clearance. Now the average for me is 1 parcel out of 12 that gets stopped.
> You win something, you lose something as always...


Same here but it's supposed to change on 1.1.2021. when VAT exemption for imports of negligible value will apparently be eliminated. This is for all EU countries. I'm not sure how they plan on handling this, surely they can't stop every single small parcel.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Anyway, this is what I just stumbled across. I love the silver faced GJ16034 on brown leather, but this new blue version on a bracelet may be my new favorite!
> 
> 
> View attachment 14633809


I like the black with gold indices one but could never find a real life picture of it. No that it's available on a bracelet it's even more interesting but again no real pictures.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Sasropakis said:


> Blue dial version of the Guanqin GJ16034 looks very good (the one with a big G and superlative chronometre etc. not so) but again the specs are rather confusing. The title says "MIYOTA NH36A" and then there's a picture showing NH36 but with a sheet of paper claiming Miyota 8215.


I was wondering if anyone else noticed the _MIYOTA NH36A_ movement - I thought that the NH36A was a Seiko. The picture thru the display back does appear to be an NH-3x movement but you know how little that means :roll:


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

peternic1 said:


> I ordered two of these watches and they arrived today. I have to say I'm disappointed. I have a Heimdallr/Sharkey SKX so can compare the two directly. To answer the question: "does this factory also make the Heimdallr/San Martin group watches?... I'd say that's a big NO. The Sharkey is way ahead on quality. There are also small but significant differences to the watches which would suggest they're not from the same factory. The cases are different. You can see from the photos that the lugs on the Sharkey are slightly wider than on the Steeldive, and there's sharp edges on the Steeldive on the crown guards. The handset is also different. The hands don't have the tip on the end and are therefore too short, especially the seconds hand.
> 
> Everything on the Sharkey is well made and works smoothly, where there are (in my opinion) some significant production issues with the Steeldive. Firstly, the same crown stem issue that Ale De Alis mentions is present in both of the watches I received. When you push the crown in, it bounces back and the watch remains hacked. If you screw the crown down it continues to set the time as the watch is hacked. You need to wobble the crown to get the crown to engage and start the watch. I really don't know how that gets past QC. Anyone who didn't know about watches might think the watch was faulty. Also, the bezels are not great on either. On is just OK, and the other is quite sticky and doesn't turn smoothly.
> 
> ...


I've been scrolling through endless posts to find more about the steeldive watches. I'm really keen on the 6105 homage, or a Heimdallr. It seems the Heimdallr might be a better buy.

So far I've found these two on Alibaba that I was interested in:

https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer

https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer

It seems the quality isn't as good as it seems. If anyone else has any ideas I'd be keen to hear them.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Peternic1, looks like your crown stem issue is the same as mine, I agree with you, it's a production problem. I thought it was just a random flaw. Considering Ohhenry1 complaints, it appears Steeldive is still far from San Martins standards. I quite like the skx007 homage's case, bezel and lume, though. The movement is now running -2 spd, for €85 I won't say it's a bad watch (assuming it's actually waterproof). If I knew then about those design issues, probably I wouldn't have bought it.


As I remember, the Semdu models had similar issues. They also looked like lower quality versions of the Merkur and Sharkey watches, but they were priced like the Steeldives.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

peternic1 said:


> I ordered two of these watches and they arrived today. I have to say I'm disappointed. I have a Heimdallr/Sharkey SKX so can compare the two directly. To answer the question: "does this factory also make the Heimdallr/San Martin group watches?... I'd say that's a big NO. The Sharkey is way ahead on quality. There are also small but significant differences to the watches which would suggest they're not from the same factory. The cases are different. You can see from the photos that the lugs on the Sharkey are slightly wider than on the Steeldive, and there's sharp edges on the Steeldive on the crown guards. The handset is also different. The hands don't have the tip on the end and are therefore too short, especially the seconds hand.
> 
> Everything on the Sharkey is well made and works smoothly, where there are (in my opinion) some significant production issues with the Steeldive. Firstly, the same crown stem issue that Ale De Alis mentions is present in both of the watches I received. When you push the crown in, it bounces back and the watch remains hacked. If you screw the crown down it continues to set the time as the watch is hacked. You need to wobble the crown to get the crown to engage and start the watch. I really don't know how that gets past QC. Anyone who didn't know about watches might think the watch was faulty. Also, the bezels are not great on either. On is just OK, and the other is quite sticky and doesn't turn smoothly.
> 
> ...


I just received my Steeldive SKX homage as well. Fortunately, the crown stem issue on my particular one is much more intermittent. It shows up very rarely and, when it does, is easy to overcome with a push at a slightly different angle.

With this variability, though, it does seem that Sharkey/Heimdallr/SanMartin is the better play right now.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I noticed the blue Guanqin that was posted also says 'tungsten steel's in the specifications. However, in the photographs there is reference to '316L'.

I'm dubious about this watch until someone posts a buyer photo.

Agree that the big 'G' is a shocker!

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Rista said:


> Same here but it's supposed to change on 1.1.2021. when VAT exemption for imports of negligible value will apparently be eliminated. This is for all EU countries. I'm not sure how they plan on handling this, surely they can't stop every single small parcel.


You outsource it to a private sector company which gets paid on a per parcel base. It's that simple...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Anyway, this is what I just stumbled across. I love the silver faced GJ16034 on brown leather, but this new blue version on a bracelet may be my new favorite!


Interesting, and potentially good looking. Thanks for posting. I notice they list sapphire in the specs. Interested to know if they've gone back to it, at least on this new model.



HoustonReal said:


> In true Christopher Ward fashion, *Guanqin* has decided to (IMHO) ruin its branding, with this new, decidedly down market, giant "G" logo. At least the 1989 reference is believable, versus the old 1868 branding.
> 
> Someone also decided to add "SUPERLATIVE CHRONOMETER" and "OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED". What was wrong with just "AUTOMATIC"? "JAPANESE MOVEMENT" or the WR rating would have been better than trying to copy Rolex, when your watches have non-COSC, unadjusted Miyota 82xx movements.
> 
> This is awful!


Wow, that is hideous and hilarious at the same time. Re. "SUPERLATIVE CHRONOMETER OFFICIALLY CERTIFIED," they might have decided the dial needed more lies to bring it up to the high standards of so much of their competition (especially since - to their credit - they're no longer claiming 19th century origin). :-d

Also, I know Chris Ward is eveyone's favorite whipping boy for bad rebranding (mine too), but never on their most drunken benders would they come up with branding this bad. b-)



HoustonReal said:


> duplicate (and I try so hard not to!)


What I've found is that going into the advanced composition mode and posting from there usually stops the dupes. I only recall one or two dupes when doing that, vs. a fairly high percentage otherwise.



Sasropakis said:


> Blue dial version of the Guanqin GJ16034 looks very good (the one with a big G and superlative chronometre etc. not so) but again the specs are rather confusing. The title says "MIYOTA NH36A" and then there's a picture showing NH36 but with a sheet of paper claiming Miyota 8215.


It's definitely a good reason if ordering to save the ad in its entirely for a future dispute.



HoustonReal said:


> They seem to have switched to the Miyota 8205 (Day & Date), so the pictures of the NH36 are confusing. I don't trust most sellers to actually know the difference.


I trust them to know the difference, but I don't trust them to inform the consumer. How many consumers will know, or care enough to file a dispute, and how large will the few dispute resolutions be compared to the increased sales of trawling with a wider net of promised specs?



Rista said:


> I like the black with gold indices one but could never find a real life picture of it. No that it's available on a bracelet it's even more interesting but again no real pictures.


Bracelet looks a little high on bling. Will be interested to see how it looks on-wrist (wrist shots in the ad indeed look like the typical photochops).


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I always assumed sellers put a combination of Miyota and Seiko in their product pages was so they could sell whichever version they wanted. If anyone complains that they got a Miyota instead of a Seiko movement, well it stated in the product page that the watches come with a Miyota movement (and vice versa, although I would expect fewer complaints from people receiving Seiko movements that they weren’t expecting).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

K1w179 said:


> peternic1 said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered two of these watches and they arrived today. I have to say I'm disappointed. I have a Heimdallr/Sharkey SKX so can compare the two directly. To answer the question: "does this factory also make the Heimdallr/San Martin group watches?... I'd say that's a big NO. The Sharkey is way ahead on quality. There are also small but significant differences to the watches which would suggest they're not from the same factory. The cases are different. You can see from the photos that the lugs on the Sharkey are slightly wider than on the Steeldive, and there's sharp edges on the Steeldive on the crown guards. The handset is also different. The hands don't have the tip on the end and are therefore too short, especially the seconds hand.
> ...


I purchased a Sharkey (at the time it was advertised as selling from San Martin but Heimdallr is showing the shark logo now. Regardless, I'm VERY happy with it and would do it again in a heartbeat. Quality for money is fantastic.


----------



## Ubryaj (Oct 8, 2018)

craiger said:


> I purchased a Sharkey (at the time it was advertised as selling from San Martin but Heimdallr is showing the shark logo now. Regardless, I'm VERY happy with it and would do it again in a heartbeat. Quality for money is fantastic.


Good to hear about the good quality. I ordered a San Martin 62MAS in bronze for around $240. And I'll get $42 in RetailMeNot cash back. $200 doesn't seem like a bad deal for this watch.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> I just received my Steeldive SKX homage as well. Fortunately, the crown stem issue on my particular one is much more intermittent. It shows up very rarely and, when it does, is easy to overcome with a push at a slightly different angle.
> 
> With this variability, though, it does seem that Sharkey/Heimdallr/SanMartin is the better play right now.


When a $41 Cadisen can get it absolutely right, it's a bit of a bummer to find flaws like these..

That said, the Heimdallr watch I have has irritating flaws - a stain on the 12 o clock index and a blob of red paint on the seconds hand.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> I always assumed sellers put a combination of Miyota and Seiko in their product pages was so they could sell whichever version they wanted. If anyone complains that they got a Miyota instead of a Seiko movement, well it stated in the product page that the watches come with a Miyota movement (and vice versa, although I would expect fewer complaints from people receiving Seiko movements that they weren't expecting).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be the reason but if they have both Seiko and Miyota versions available why not put an option to select which one to buy and charge some extra for the Seiko movement. Apparently they are aware that the movement is one of their major selling points because they put so much effort to advertise it but providing contradictory information will just repel those buyers (=watchgeeks) who care about the movement.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> That might be the reason but if they have both Seiko and Miyota versions available why not put an option to select which one to buy and charge some extra for the Seiko movement. Apparently they are aware that the movement is one of their major selling points because they put so much effort to advertise it but providing contradictory information will just repel those buyers (=watchgeeks) who care about the movement.


It's more a case of which movements they can get hold to put in the watch at the time.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## colt (Aug 8, 2007)

I always thought they added as many keywords as possible so that more searches redirect to their product.

sent from the back of the food stamp line.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

peternic1 said:


> I ordered two of these watches and they arrived today. I have to say I'm disappointed. I have a Heimdallr/Sharkey SKX so can compare the two directly. To answer the question: "does this factory also make the Heimdallr/San Martin group watches?... I'd say that's a big NO. The Sharkey is way ahead on quality. There are also small but significant differences to the watches which would suggest they're not from the same factory. The cases are different. You can see from the photos that the lugs on the Sharkey are slightly wider than on the Steeldive, and there's sharp edges on the Steeldive on the crown guards. The handset is also different. The hands don't have the tip on the end and are therefore too short, especially the seconds hand.
> 
> Everything on the Sharkey is well made and works smoothly, where there are (in my opinion) some significant production issues with the Steeldive. Firstly, the same crown stem issue that Ale De Alis mentions is present in both of the watches I received. When you push the crown in, it bounces back and the watch remains hacked. If you screw the crown down it continues to set the time as the watch is hacked. You need to wobble the crown to get the crown to engage and start the watch. I really don't know how that gets past QC. Anyone who didn't know about watches might think the watch was faulty. Also, the bezels are not great on either. On is just OK, and the other is quite sticky and doesn't turn smoothly.
> 
> ...


Bad call on my part, their turtle really was not up to snuff from your and Alle's exp.
A damn shame


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Sasropakis said:


> That might be the reason but if they have both Seiko and Miyota versions available why not put an option to select which one to buy and charge some extra for the Seiko movement. Apparently they are aware that the movement is one of their major selling points because they put so much effort to advertise it but providing contradictory information will just repel those buyers (=watchgeeks) who care about the movement.


It's not about giving the buyer choice. It's about giving the manufacturer the choice to pick the lowest cost and/or most readily available movement that they can advertise as "Japanese Automatic."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Updating the below initial report regarding my Steeldive Flieger type A, which had a loose seconds hand:

(1) It was indeed an easy fix, as ED209 suggested. I had a watchmaker fix it in a matter of minutes. Cost me $20 USD plus tax. The seconds hand was lifted off the post and just needed to be pressed down.

(2) The AliEx seller (Enjoylife1688 Store) directly reimbursed me $20, though it took a bit of haggling.

(3) I've confirmed that the crystal is sapphire (used a Diamond Selector II).

(4) Lume is strong. I wouldn't be surprised if it were C3 Super-Luminova.

I'm satisfied with my watch now that it's been repaired and I got reimbursed for it. More photos are attached (the date wheel is in the middle of turning in some of the photos; it's not a defect).





































Again, it feels like Steeldive is close but not there. It's probably a step or two above Parnis/Corgeut, and maybe a half-step or step behind Heimdallr. When ordered on Alibaba, directly from the factory, it is very inexpensive, an important factor to keep in mind . I'd be more inclined to order from Heimdallr going forward, but I will continue to keep an eye on Steeldive, and would not write them off.



ohhenry1 said:


> In addition to @Ale de Alis's observations in post #12217 of this thread, here's another data point that suggests that Steeldive is good, but still a half-step behind San Martin.
> 
> I own the San Martin Flieger Type B, and now own a Steeldive Flieger Type A.
> 
> ...


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Again, it feels like Steeldive is close but not there. It's probably a step or two above Parnis/Corgeut, and maybe a half-step or step behind Heimdallr. When ordered on Alibaba, directly from the factory, it is very inexpensive, an important factor to keep in mind . I'd be more inclined to order from Heimdallr going forward, but I will continue to keep an eye on Steeldive, and would not write them off.


One good thing about your Steeldive compared to my equivalent San Martin, is the hand on yours are much more legible and better proportioned.

My San Martin the (DA36 dial version) had black edged hands that didn't stand out well against the dial, making the lume the only visible part, and the size and shape of the hour and minute hands was far too close to be clearly legible. Worse, there was a bit of overlume visible on one the edges that really bugged me. And the hands weren't well alligned either! Only a few minutes but the hour hand lagged.

So, I replaced the hands with a set of Seiko ones (from the 55 fathom homage, forget the model number). This fixed all the problems for me. But I don't consider I got a better watch than the sum of its parts with this San Martin. If the Steeldive were a lot cheaper I'd definitely consider that the better buy.

I since bought a sterile Steeldive Radiomir from Alibaba, because it's much cheaper than the San Martin equivalent, and I figured there is very little to go wrong QC-wise on a watch with no bezel or chapter ring. In fact literally the only thing I can think of is having to re-allign the hands, and that's easy enough to make it worth saving ~1/3rd of the cost.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> I figured there is very little to go wrong QC-wise on a watch with no bezel or chapter ring. In fact literally the only thing I can think of is having to re-allign the hands, and that's easy enough to make it worth saving ~1/3rd of the cost.


Bad or badly lubricated movement? Misaligned stem that will break after a few hand winds / time settings? Badly applied indices?

Lol I'm stopping... Not trying to give you cold sweats!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mougino said:


> Bad or badly lubricated movement? Misaligned stem that will break after a few hand winds / time settings? Badly applied indices?
> 
> Lol I'm stopping... Not trying to give you cold sweats!


From my point of view, buying Steeldive it's still too much of a gamble, unfortunately. If I break the crown stem, I can even try to replace it, but anyone who didn't know about watches might lose money.



ohhenry1 said:


> I'm satisfied with my watch now that it's been repaired and I got reimbursed for it.


Ohhenry1, I'm happy everything worked out well.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Aston-Mac said:


> While I'm waiting for some Ali purchases to turn up I picked up this forum favourite up on ebay, already in the UK for £27! It's a lovely thing, well once I'd changed the strap out.


Do you have link?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

I received the two steel dive SKX's I ordered and I have to say, so far I'm really satisfied with mine for the price I paid. I do have the crown issue that some of you have mentioned so some extent. For me its a bit annoying but not a deal breaker at all, maybe its worse for others or maybe I'm just more forgiving on a watch I spent $73 on. I'm gonna do some looking and see it is easily fixable. I'm planning on changing up the hands and dial on one so when I crack it open I'll give it a go. 

I will agree that they are definitely not the quality of San Martin and if I bought it on ali express and paid $150 I would probably be alittle disappointed, but I paid $146 for 2 of them. At $73 this is a pretty solid watch. I've measured a few things on it and it does seem to be the same dimensions as the SKX so most SKX mod parts should fit.

If the mod parts fit and you can get them for under $80 each, I can't think of a much better starter watch for a mod project.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

These are the $34 ones that I got over the 11.11... They do look like a $35-$40 watches.. you can definitely tell the quality is nowhere near Parnis, Bliger....the bracelet is unusable, I think the bezel is off-centered to my eyes, either the bezel is off or the dial is off...I dont know... They do look decent, too shiny that it looks cheap. One thing though, the time is spot on..these runs on VK63 movement..chrono works well also...so I guess they are just alright for beating around...Should you buy it? nah...skip it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> These are the $34 ones that I got over the 11.11... They do look like a $35-$40 watches.. you can definitely tell the quality is nowhere near Parnis, Bliger....the bracelet is unusable, I think the bezel is off-centered to my eyes, either the bezel is off or the dial is off...I dont know... They do look decent, too shiny that it looks cheap. One thing though, the time is spot on..these runs on VK63 movement..chrono works well also...so I guess they are just alright for beating around...Should you buy it? nah...skip it.
> 
> View attachment 14638135
> 
> ...


You're not kidding about the bezel alignments being off. I'd open a dispute, and try and get a partial refund on them on them all if I were you.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

drum watch is just super cool super stealthy..dig it....


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Does anybody have any feedback on the Steedive turtles? Was about to grab one because the ceramic insert looks pretty sharp to me...and 88$ on a bracelet come on! But I am having some concerns based on the previous skx reviews. Can anybody give me their impressions ?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

ED209 said:


> One good thing about your Steeldive compared to my equivalent San Martin, is the hand on yours are much more legible and better proportioned.
> 
> My San Martin the (DA36 dial version) had black edged hands that didn't stand out well against the dial, making the lume the only visible part, and the size and shape of the hour and minute hands was far too close to be clearly legible. Worse, there was a bit of overlume visible on one the edges that really bugged me. And the hands weren't well alligned either! Only a few minutes but the hour hand lagged.
> 
> ...


There is a recent Russian review on that specific Steeldive Radiomir.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

SundayDuffer, that was quick - I haven't received any of my 11.11 purchases yet.

Thanks for sharing the feedback, that's good to know. Those bezels definitely look off, I wonder if you could get a thin blade underneath, pry them off and re- seat them? Assuming they're glued on, of course.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

I know this is a thread on AliExpress, but given the recent discussion re. Heimdallr watches I thought I'd share this. I was on the Heimdallr website yesterday and got a pop up (which I've never seen before) inviting me to subscribe to a newsletter and there would be a discount code for $15 USD off any purchase. I received a discount code today. A handy bonus if anyone's looking to buy one of their watches.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

sage626700 said:


> I received the two steel dive SKX's I ordered and I have to say, so far I'm really satisfied with mine for the price I paid. I do have the crown issue that some of you have mentioned so some extent. For me its a bit annoying but not a deal breaker at all, maybe its worse for others or maybe I'm just more forgiving on a watch I spent $73 on. I'm gonna do some looking and see it is easily fixable. I'm planning on changing up the hands and dial on one so when I crack it open I'll give it a go.
> 
> I will agree that they are definitely not the quality of San Martin and if I bought it on ali express and paid $150 I would probably be alittle disappointed, but I paid $146 for 2 of them. At $73 this is a pretty solid watch. I've measured a few things on it and it does seem to be the same dimensions as the SKX so most SKX mod parts should fit.
> 
> If the mod parts fit and you can get them for under $80 each, I can't think of a much better starter watch for a mod project.


If you do manage to identify an easy fix, please do let us know.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

SundayDuffer said:


> drum watch is just super cool super stealthy..dig it....
> 
> View attachment 14638179
> 
> ...


Love it! But it's one of those watches that, imo, would really benefit from flashier colors


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Gavinr said:


> Does anybody have any feedback on the Steedive turtles? Was about to grab one because the ceramic insert looks pretty sharp to me...and 88$ on a bracelet come on! But I am having some concerns based on the previous skx reviews. Can anybody give me their impressions ?


I will say that based on my experience with the SKX, the turtle will probably be a pretty good deal at $88 but far from perfect.

The heimdallr is almost defiantly a better finished watch but at $164 on a bracelet (after the $15 newsletter coupon) it's almost twice the price.

If the $76 price difference is a big deal to you go for the steel dive, if getting a near perfect turtle homage is more important go with the heimdallar.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

New Pagani Design models

US $89.99 69%OFF | PAGANI Design Watch Men Skeleton Automatic Mechanical Watches Stainless Steel Waterproof Fashion Business Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/dCxCT57S

US $91.66 56%OFF | PAGANI Design Watch Men Skeleton Automatic Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Fashion Business Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/srAWnzCM

US $91.66 56%OFF | PAGANI Design Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Fashion Business Relogio Masculino Elegant Gift
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4Ury5VkG

US $91.66 56%OFF | PAGANI Design Watch Men diving Automatic Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof 100M Fashion Business Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/qMAXNY9K


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

This one looks particularly good! Comes in several colour options and with an NH35 but it is 44mm.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> This one looks particularly good! Comes in several colour options and with an NH35 but it is 44mm.


Yeah looks pretty nice, dial reminds me of the one on the Glycine Combat Sub. Size should be smaller I agree.
This one only has hardlex compared to sapphire on their Submariner homage. Price is a bit high as well, it will probably come down though.


----------



## ElStyl (Sep 15, 2010)

RightOne said:


> Yeah looks pretty nice, dial reminds me of the one on the Glycine Combat Sub. Size should be smaller I agree.
> This one only has hardlex compared to sapphire on their Submariner homage. Price is a bit high as well, it will probably come down though.


It's a homage to the TAG Heuer Autavia Isograph.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> This one looks particularly good! Comes in several colour options and with an NH35 but it is 44mm.


That looks really nice... but why make it 44mm? Same for goes their sub... its just oversized I dont get it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Gavinr said:


> Does anybody have any feedback on the Steedive turtles? Was about to grab one because the ceramic insert looks pretty sharp to me...and 88$ on a bracelet come on! But I am having some concerns based on the previous skx reviews. Can anybody give me their impressions ?


I am awaiting one from Ali Baba and will report when it arrives. It's about 20 days since they shipped it. My AE orders arrive faster.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Gavinr said:


> Does anybody have any feedback on the Steedive turtles? Was about to grab one because the ceramic insert looks pretty sharp to me...and 88$ on a bracelet come on! But I am having some concerns based on the previous skx reviews. Can anybody give me their impressions ?





Watchinski said:


> I am awaiting one from Ali Baba and will report when it arrives. It's about 20 days since they shipped it. My AE orders arrive faster.


Despite the skx stem issues, I'm loving Steeldive turtles, too :-d


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

SundayDuffer said:


> I think the bezel is off-centered to my eyes, either the bezel is off or the dial is off...I dont know...


Aside from some minor wiggle room, the alignment of a chronograph dial - fixed in alignment to the movement by the hand-carrying pinions of the sub-dials - is ultimately determined by the case's positioning of the crown and pushers. Therefore unless the holes for the latter have been drilled at an unfortunate angle, misalignment between the dial and the bezel is due to the bezel being badly positioned.

(Be careful in ascribing too much quality to Parnis either though. The one I owned appeared to been assembled after an overly long cocktail party at Lighthouse for the Blind.)


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> That looks really nice... but why make it 44mm? Same for goes their sub... its just oversized I dont get it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Why is everybody else making all of these beautiful watches ,but in 39mm. IE not big enough for a Male wrist, that doesnt make sense!


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

sage626700 said:


> I will say that based on my experience with the SKX, the turtle will probably be a pretty good deal at $88 but far from perfect.
> 
> The heimdallr is almost defiantly a better finished watch but at $164 on a bracelet (after the $15 newsletter coupon) it's almost twice the price.
> 
> If the $76 price difference is a big deal to you go for the steel dive, if getting a near perfect turtle homage is more important go with the heimdallar.


Well, I beg to differ. I don't think Heimdallr's QC is flawless.. Lily offered $30 for the flaw, but I'd rather not have flaws like this in the first place.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

peternic1 said:


> If you do manage to identify an easy fix, please do let us know.


So from the research I've done its likely that the issue is caused by the stem being cut just a smidge too short. This would make sense as to why most of the SKX's have the same issue. This is and isn't an easy fix. Cracking the case open and cutting a new stem really isn't that big of a deal but it can be tricky to get it just right. Since mine aren't that bad and they don't bother me much I don't intend to order new stems and I'll just live with the issue.

I'm still gonna keep looking to see if there is another possible cause that might be easier to fix.


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

11.11 treat... love these!!!


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

sage626700 said:


> So from the research I've done its likely that the issue is caused by the stem being cut just a smidge too short. This would make sense as to why most of the SKX's have the same issue. This is and isn't an easy fix. Cracking the case open and cutting a new stem really isn't that big of a deal but it can be tricky to get it just right. Since mine aren't that bad and they don't bother me much I don't intend to order new stems and I'll just live with the issue.
> 
> I'm still gonna keep looking to see if there is another possible cause that might be easier to fix.


Thank you for the info. That is beyond my level of skill, and desire, just at the minute.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Gavinr said:


> Why is everybody else making all of these beautiful watches ,but in 39mm. IE not big enough for a Male wrist, that doesnt make sense!


In can easily wear up to 45mm in some cases and I liked to wear bigger watches in the past. However as I have tried and owned many watches over the years I noticed that I tend to wear the more traditional sizes more often and find them more comfortable to wear.

On the other hand if you have an above average wrist size I can understand that bigger watches make sense... for me, not being one of those people it is kind of a turn off nowadays..

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

SundayDuffer said:


> 11.11 treat... love these!!!
> 
> View attachment 14640857
> 
> ...


Nice! I was curious about the quality on these. I like the black version!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Gavinr said:


> Why is everybody else making all of these beautiful watches ,but in 39mm. IE not big enough for a Male wrist, that doesnt make sense!


7.75" wrist here which I believe classifies as male wrist. 39-41mm does not look small or "not big enough" by any stretch. You really have to go 36mm and under for it to look small but even 42mm can already look big depending on the design. A Sub is going to look better proportioned than a Sea Dweller will on most male's wrists.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I discovered two new (and costy may I add) Feice homages:

€ 278,93 Bell & Ross homage








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/X5b7kMJxH

€ 465,44 Glasshütte Sixties Panorama homage (this one is breathtaking!)








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/7VCHjiWvH


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

My first AliX watch purchase from a few years ago, still going strong. Shame these don't seem to have sapphire anymore. These were a bargain, probably still are, even the strap isn't too bad.


----------



## Techgeek23 (Mar 13, 2015)

Guys help, I want to pull the trigger on this Seagull chrono but with all the discussions going around as to what is real and what is fake, I would like to ask for your opinions and discuss to whether or not this is a good deal:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000112848073.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.8.68b63445yLBTRX

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techgeek23 said:


> Guys help, I want to pull the trigger on this Seagull chrono but with all the discussions going around as to what is real and what is fake, I would like to ask for your opinions and discuss to whether or not this is a good deal:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000112848073.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.8.68b63445yLBTRX
> 
> Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Inque said:


> New Pagani Design models
> 
> US $89.99 69%OFF | PAGANI Design Watch Men Skeleton Automatic Mechanical Watches Stainless Steel Waterproof Fashion Business Relogio Masculino


Wow, I love that one! It's an obvious homage to the Rolex Daytona La Barrichello. I see the movement is a Chinese HZ2196G. Does anyone have any clue if these are reliable?

Anyway, Hi! This is my first post on the forums.
I actually own some watches from AliExpress myself; a Pagani Design Submariner/Sea Dweller homage, Pagani Design Daytona homage and a Parnis Daytona homage.

I actually have a Parnis 'Yacht Master' Rose gold with rubber band on the way as we speak.

Unfortunately I could not post pictures.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I discovered two new (and costy may I add) Feice homages:
> 
> € 278,93 Bell & Ross homage
> 
> ...


That Glasshütte Sixties Panorama homage does look stunning. But it's bloody expensive! Especially considering it doesn't even have sapphire crystal according to the specs. Speaking of the specs, the lack of any kind of description is a little worrying too. 
When you consider that you can get this similar looking Pagani Design for a fraction of the price too.

£46.38 49%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN Men Business Casual Fashion Mechanical Watch 30M Waterproof Stainless Steel Brand Luxury Relogio Automatic Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/CsqHofrO3

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> I discovered two new (and costy may I add) Feice homages:
> 
> € 278,93 Bell & Ross homage
> 
> ...


If you like that Glashutte homage, check out the Vostok Classica. It's a great model and at a much more palatable price.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> If you like that Glashutte homage, check out the Vostok Classica. It's a great model and at a much more palatable price.


But I've managed to stay away from russian watches so far -_-' I'm afraid if I start I'll open another pandora's box...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> But I've managed to stay away from russian watches so far -_-' I'm afraid if I start I'll open another pandora's box...


Join us mougino, joooiiiinnnnn uuuuusssss


----------



## Bazdman (Jul 9, 2019)

Any thoughts on this for the price? Struggled to find a lot of information about whether LIGE was actually any good as a brand? (probably a bad sign)

certain chinese website.com/item/4000088794249.html?spm=2114.best.6.2.5187IX6WIX6WOj&scm=1007.17258.144837.0&pvid=55b0220b-fba7-4cf1-89f0-f45cf6b2eba4

Lige with fake tourbillon with day/night phase - seems good for the price, I just know nothing of the brand.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> 11.11 treat... love these!!!
> 
> View attachment 14640857
> 
> ...


I couldnt decide between the black and the white yet. I see that you compromised and bought 1 of each......I like your style! Please give us all a little review once you have worn for a while. 
Also did you find these on a sale on 11_11 ? The seller I have been noticing them at was the same price during the sales 69$ US


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Rista said:


> 7.75" wrist here which I believe classifies as male wrist. 39-41mm does not look small or "not big enough" by any stretch. You really have to go 36mm and under for it to look small but even 42mm can already look big depending on the design. A Sub is going to look better proportioned than a Sea Dweller will on most male's wrists.


I was just teasing, I just prefer min 42mm in most cases . My smallest piece is a Dan henry 1970 in 40 which I love. and with the thickness of the compressor And the extra crown I love the proportions. It's just that I have been seeing so many beautiful watches lately that I would want ,but with the trend being 39 and even less these days I find them a tad " dainty " for my taste. But I am just a caveman your honor


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Dedan said:


> Wow, I love that one! It's an obvious homage to the Rolex Daytona La Barrichello. I see the movement is a Chinese HZ2196G. Does anyone have any clue if these are reliable?
> 
> Anyway, Hi! This is my first post on the forums.
> I actually own some watches from AliExpress myself; a Pagani Design Submariner/Sea Dweller homage, Pagani Design Daytona homage and a Parnis Daytona homage.
> ...


Hello !

Which one of the 2 Daytonas would you recommend ? They both look nice, but by seeing them in the flesh, there may be one better than the other.

Not that it will change my mind, I have already ordered the Parnis


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Dedan said:


> Wow, I love that one! It's an obvious homage to the Rolex Daytona La Barrichello. I see the movement is a Chinese HZ2196G. Does anyone have any clue if these are reliable?
> 
> Anyway, Hi! This is my first post on the forums.
> I actually own some watches from AliExpress myself; a Pagani Design Submariner/Sea Dweller homage, Pagani Design Daytona homage and a Parnis Daytona homage.
> ...


How are you finding them? Thinking about getting one I've got a Parnis Flieger manual and it's been awesome.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I discovered two new (and costy may I add) Feice homages:
> 
> € 278,93 Bell & Ross homage
> 
> ...


Certainly does not look like a 400$ watch to my eyes. Finishing looks bad even in the photos. Lack of specs on listing ? I also prefer any watch over 20$ not to have typos in the engraving


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received this beautiful strap today. I think it looks far better than the original strap that came on the watch.

I also ordered another one in a different colour and size for another watch. But I'll have to post that one tomorrow as I'm in work at the moment, hence why the pictures aren't the best.

£10.96 20%OFF | MAIKES Watch accessories watchbands 18mm - 26mm brown vintage oil wax leather watch band for samsung gear s3 Fossil watch strap
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/UThyZrpBl









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi, where are you guys seeing this turtlendor $88? Can you post a link? The steeldive site on ali is showing almost 1.5x that 88$ quoted.

Thanks!!



d_himan said:


> sage626700 said:
> 
> 
> > I will say that based on my experience with the SKX, the turtle will probably be a pretty good deal at $88 but far from perfect.
> ...


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hello !
> 
> Which one of the 2 Daytonas would you recommend ? They both look nice, but by seeing them in the flesh, there may be one better than the other.
> 
> Not that it will change my mind, I have already ordered the Parnis


I was very anxious to compare the two as well and to be honest, there is hardly any difference.

Both have a Seiko VK63/64 mecaquartz movement, sapphire glass and ceramic bezel. Build quality is really the same, although the Pagani has a screw down crown which the Parnis has not. I also dislike the Parnis clasp.

In the end I guess it comes down to personal preference and I think I prefer the Pagani Design ever so slightly. I wear them both a lot, though! They're definately great value for money.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> How are you finding them? Thinking about getting one I've got a Parnis Flieger manual and it's been awesome.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Both Parnis and Pagani Design are great watches. They're even better once you see their price tag. I'm enjoying them very much! I think you can hardly go wrong with buying a piece from these brands.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

craiger said:


> Hi, where are you guys seeing this turtlendor $88? Can you post a link? The steeldive site on ali is showing almost 1.5x that 88$ quoted.
> 
> Thanks!!


I found mine on Alibaba. Payed about $90 shipped. Should arrive in 1-2 days. Can post pics then.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Watchinski said:


> I found mine on Alibaba. Payed about $90 shipped. Should arrive in 1-2 days. Can post pics then.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


Yes allibaba this particular seller will do single watch sales
Definitely wouldnt be interested at aliex prices of almost twice as much ,but several of their watches have me intrigued. The turtle peaked my interest,






also considering the Squalle homage for a little over 100 and even the skx on jubilee for like 90$


















1q


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Gavinr said:


> Yes allibaba this particular seller will do single watch sales
> Definitely wouldnt be interested at aliex prices of almost twice as much ,but several of their watches have me intrigued. The turtle peaked my interest,
> View attachment 14643029
> also considering the Squalle homage for a little over 100 and even the skx on jubilee for like 90$
> ...


I debated buying all of these during the 11.11 sales, but in the end all I order from Alibaba was this one.

https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hello !
> 
> Which one of the 2 Daytonas would you recommend ? They both look nice, but by seeing them in the flesh, there may be one better than the other.
> 
> Not that it will change my mind, I have already ordered the Parnis


Hi, I also ordered the Parnis. I think the Parnis is 1mm smaller in diameter, does not have date and its markers around the bezel are different. I have heard it is closer in appearance to the actual Daytona.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

So I received another of those dirt-cheap and addictive Hannah Martin minimalist watches.

Amazingly I had been wearing the black dialed one with silver bezel for over a month. It's such a refreshing change from wearing mechanical watches to simple 2-hand uncomplicated quartz. The new watch has a white dial and gold bezel. However, the movement seemed to be defective as it made a 'tick, shmock, tick, shmock' sound and the hands didn't move, so I got a refund. However, a few days later I opened it up and smacked it with a tool and it came to life. It has a notch at the back so that you can open it easily, but you'll need a caseback press to snap it shut.

I also notice it uses a Seiko PC21S movement, nice!

Here's the link to my prior post about the black one: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post50078041.html#post50078041


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

This might be of interest. It seems like a steal: Seiko mechanical movement and a sapphire crystal. Pretty good looking, too, and all stainless case. It's about $30 USD.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

rednakes said:


> So I received another of those dirt-cheap and addictive Hannah Martin minimalist watches.
> 
> Amazingly I had been wearing the black dialed one with silver bezel for over a month. It's such a refreshing change from wearing mechanical watches to simple 2-hand uncomplicated quartz. The new watch has a white dial and gold bezel. However, the movement seemed to be defective as it made a 'tick, shmock, tick, shmock' sound and the hands didn't move, so I got a refund. However, a few days later I opened it up and smacked it with a tool and it came to life. It has a notch at the back so that you can open it easily, but you'll need a caseback press to snap it shut.
> 
> I also notice it uses a Seiko PC21S movement, nice!


Nice! I actually got this exact same watch for my girlfriend only with the steel strap. I was afraid the gold would scratch or fade quickly, but after several months, it still looks fine.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

mougino said:


>


I love it. A picture says a thousand words!!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

baffledexpert said:


> This might be of interest. It seems like a steal: Seiko mechanical movement and a sapphire crystal. Pretty good looking, too, and all stainless case. It's about $30 USD.
> 
> View attachment 14643405


In my opinion I would say this is another revised version of the Nakzen Pagoda watch. I can't confirm that it is the same quality Quartz Movement, but for the addition of the Sapphire Crystal and if you like the design it is not a bad buy, but I would hang fire for some Black Friday offers. For my money I would say that the Pagoda is a better design/look. But then I have never been known as an Oracle of Fashion or Taste!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

To add to the conversation, my Nakzen arrived today. Under 20 bucks on the 11.11 sale. Does what it promises! I Just wanted a dressy blue sunburst dial watch for rotation and it does look ok. Dont expect miracles though.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> But I've managed to stay away from russian watches so far -_-' I'm afraid if I start I'll open another pandora's box...


But is it really a Pandora's box? Or a treasure box?

(I suppose the answer would be both, wouldn't it?)


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

baffledexpert said:


> This might be of interest. It seems like a steal: Seiko mechanical movement and a sapphire crystal. Pretty good looking, too, and all stainless case. It's about $30 USD.
> 
> View attachment 14643405


I was about to buy this one on 11/11 but decided it was too ho-hum for my tastes. Just another common dress watch. But I got the other Nakzen that has only 2 hands and has sapphire as well.

I think Nakzen also has an automatic with the same style. They have one with NH35 movement + sapphire too.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those who were interested in the (Mileneal now Montage)

Discount code included in the link. Limited to first 50 though.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50355939









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> There's only one minor issue, though. Pulling up the crown to set the time and date it's easy and comfortable. I have to try two or three times to push down the crown, I suspect the stem might be misaligned.


I wouldn't bother. I have the same issue with a genuine SKX009. Maybe they wanted to make a really true copy of the Seiko.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> I wouldn't bother. I have the same issue with a genuine SKX009. Maybe they wanted to make a really true copy of the Seiko.


 so they copied the default too ?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)




----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

crAss said:


> Have you come across a patek aquanaut homage which is automatic?
> I only see the lgxige homage which is quartz and then lots of replicas. Photos are sterile but after questions they tell me it's branded.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


This Bliger can be ordered with a DG2813 or with a Miyota 8215 movement.
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/4000194718797.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.34bb2e0etaM5L8


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> This Bliger can be ordered with a DG2813 or with a Miyota 8215 movement.
> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/4000194718797.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.34bb2e0etaM5L8


Thanks! Soon it will be available in blue with a blue silicon strap with an automatic movement because everytime I look more options pop up!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received this beautiful strap today. I think it looks far better than the original strap that came on the watch.
> 
> I also ordered another one in a different colour and size for another watch. But I'll have to post that one tomorrow as I'm in work at the moment, hence why the pictures aren't the best.
> 
> ...


Here's the other strap I got on my Cadisen C8097M.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's the other strap I got on my Cadisen C8097M.


How happy are you with these Maike straps?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> I wouldn't bother. I have the same issue with a genuine SKX009. Maybe they wanted to make a really true copy of the Seiko.


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

It's an excellent timekeeper, surprisingly accurate!


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Has anybody given this Pelagos homage a shot! I was hoping for some feedback before I ordered one.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Gavinr said:


> Has anybody given this Pelagos homage a shot! I was hoping for some feedback before I ordered one.


I've seen reps that look very similar to this on DHgate.

I'd make sure you get some seller photos to be sure there's no branding from a famous brand.

Probably not something I'd get, but it'd be interesting to see some photos since I desire the original Tudor one day.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> How happy are you with these Maike straps?


I'm really happy with them. They're well made and look great. Also the spring bar removable tool that comes with them is a pretty good one. It's also nice it comes with a few spring bars as well.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Gavinr said:


> Yes allibaba this particular seller will do single watch sales
> Definitely wouldnt be interested at aliex prices of almost twice as much ,but several of their watches have me intrigued. The turtle peaked my interest,
> View attachment 14643029
> also considering the Squalle homage for a little over 100 and even the skx on jubilee for like 90$
> ...


Hello !

Any link to the blue Squale-like diver ? It does look really nice.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hello !
> 
> Any link to the blue Squale-like diver ? It does look really nice.


https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> 11.11 treat... love these!!!
> 
> View attachment 14640857
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Techgeek23 said:


> Guys help, I want to pull the trigger on this Seagull chrono but with all the discussions going around as to what is real and what is fake, I would like to ask for your opinions and discuss to whether or not this is a good deal:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000112848073.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.8.68b63445yLBTRX
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's not. just buy it off taobao for $100.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I discovered two new (and costy may I add) Feice homages:
> 
> € 278,93 Bell & Ross homage
> 
> ...


The first one (Bell&Ross homage) is the *FM508*, and costs *$229.99* on Amazon.

The *FM221REW* Glasshutte homage doesn't show up on the company website, or in their Amazon store. I wonder if it's just a Photoshop fantasy. It uses the same case and bracelet as their standard *FM221* Junghans Meister homage. Looks like these models use an ETA 2892 clone (Sea-Gull ST1812?), and they run about $120 just for the movements.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> The *FM221REW* Glasshutte homage doesn't show up on the company website, or in their Amazon store. I wonder if it's just a Photoshop fantasy. It uses the same case and bracelet as their standard *FM221* Junghans Meister homage. Looks like these models use an ETA 2892 clone (Sea-Gull ST1812?), and they run about $120 just for the movements.


See if this link works for the Glasshutte homage. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000331731440.html?

I found it in this store: Jasonxiang watch Store


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Link?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000337179012.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4ddkMUsC


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> Gavinr said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody given this Pelagos homage a shot! I was hoping for some feedback before I ordered one.
> ...


 Yes I was a little worried about that as well, that is why I was throwing it out there. However all of the DH obviously rep watches have the pelagos name on the bottom of dial in their pictures. I am hoping this one is actually sterile.
In my research trying to look into this one I actually came across high end reps of the Tudor. I would obviously never buy a rep , but as nice as they looked it made me wish they would just sell these sweet titanium cased ,miyota 9k powered ,ceramic bezeled beauties as sterile dialed homages instead of straight forgeries. I would definently buy one for the 400 price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tcl said:


> See if this link works for the Glasshutte homage. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000331731440.html?
> 
> I found it in this store: Jasonxiang watch Store


The other link worked as well, but it's strange that they don't sell it anywhere else. Also, I really can't see spending over $500 on something like this, even though I love that dial. I have their FM301 NOMOS Tetra homage. It's very nice, but less than 1/3 the price.

The fairly new FEICE Royal Oak homage is $359.44 from that AliEx store, but currently sells for $201 on Amazon. They're asking $368 on the FM201 NOMOS Tangente homage, that's available for $136 on Amazon. My guess would be that FEICE would direct sell their Glasshutte homage in the $250 to $300 range.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

They sell it on the Feice飞克 Official Store on Taobao.
The Model is FM221REW.
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.1488153brx7ClJ&id=604385730540&ns=1&abbucket=18


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

They sell the Royal Oak homage for RMB 1,199+ on TB so the Intl price isn't that far-off.








That movement looks to be a Hangzhou


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> They sell it on the Feice飞克 Official Store on Taobao.
> The Model is FM221REW.
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.1488153brx7ClJ&id=604385730540&ns=1&abbucket=18
> View attachment 14646189
> ...


Thanks for the link! At 元1399 that's less than $200 (€180)... That's more like it! 
I may let myself be tempted and operate my first Taobao purchase


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> They sell it on the Feice飞克 Official Store on Taobao.


They also have the FM608 (B&R) for just 元999, that's $142 or 128€: https://m.intl.taobao.com?id=592937748363


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> They sell it on the Feice飞克 Official Store on Taobao.
> The Model is FM221REW.
> https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.27.1488153brx7ClJ&id=604385730540&ns=1&abbucket=18
> View attachment 14646189
> ...


This year Glashutte went with orange.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> This year Glashutte went with orange.
> 
> View attachment 14646383


Halloween is already past us  I'd better go Xmas tree than pumpkin now.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> But I've managed to stay away from russian watches so far -_-' I'm afraid if I start I'll open another pandora's box...


What kind of insanity is this? This needs to be remedied asap. Vostok Amphibian for the win 

Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I've just received a message on alibaba from Shenzhen Super Time.

Check this out:









https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Classic-Japan-NH35-Mechanical-Movt-All_60805850478.html

90 USD shipping expenses to Italy included. What do you think?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just received a message on alibaba from Shenzhen Super Time.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


Nice find, also 10 bar water resistant. How do you pay in Alibaba? Is alipay or PayPal accepted?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

tcl said:


> See if this link works for the Glasshutte homage. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000331731440.html?
> 
> I found it in this store: Jasonxiang watch Store


The Glashütte homage does feature on the Feice website: ??FM221REW????????? - ???

My Chinese is a little rusty, but they seem to say the movement is a Seagull ST2130, a high beat ETA clone...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

crAss said:


> Nice find, also 10 bar water resistant. How do you pay in Alibaba? Is alipay or PayPal accepted?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Alipay should be fine! Days ago, I bought a Steeldive skx, but, oddly, the system didn't accept my credit card. The seller gave me all the details to pay with paypal. ;-)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jovame said:


> The Glashütte homage does feature on the Feice website: ??FM221REW????????? - ???
> 
> My Chinese is a little rusty, but they seem to say the movement is a Seagull ST2130, a high beat ETA clone...
> 
> View attachment 14647701


Chrome and Google autoTranslate for the win! My mistake was looking for it on the English language website, https://www.feicewatch.com/















From the reviews, it does seem like there is/was a more teal, blue-green color option. I like that one better. Glashutte seems to have produced blue-green, green and burnt orange versions for different years.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Halloween is already past us  I'd better go Xmas tree than pumpkin now.


In Texas, Burnt Orange is fashionable year round.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just received a message on alibaba from Shenzhen Super Time.
> 
> Check this out:
> 
> ...


Looks great. Seems to me a reasonable, fun gamble.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks great. Seems to me a reasonable, fun gamble.


That's what it is, indeed ;-)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> That's what it is, indeed ;-)


So when are you getting it to prepare a review for us? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

crAss said:


> So when are you getting it to prepare a review for us?


I'm not buying it anytime soon. 
I'm just waiting for Watchinski's impressions on the Steeldive turtle :-d:-d:-d


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'm not buying it anytime soon.
> I'm just waiting for Watchinski's impressions on the Steeldive turtle :-d:-d:-d


Oh, I got the watch yesterday and I'm disappointed about the lume on the indices. It's a dirty light brownish color and the hands are a bit lighter. It looks pretty off to me. The lume itself is OK but lasts not as long as my other watches with C3. The crystal has no AR coating and looks very shiney. Apart from that the watch is well built, the case and bracelet have a decent finish. It's just the indices 
Like an old watch. I would like them to be green so I will swap it and buy a Sharkey. I definitely wouldn't buy it again. I shot two pics to show it a bit.
Well, it's accurate, it's well built and if that kind of dirty lume color doesn't bother you you can get it for the $90. I do not like it all all, but that's just me.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

mougino said:


> Thanks for the link! At 元1399 that's less than $200 (€180)... That's more like it!
> I may let myself be tempted and operate my first Taobao purchase


I'm afraid it's a bit more than that, I see a price of 1899 renminbi when I follow the link. According to this currency converter that's more like $270.... Or perhaps I'm missing some discount?









Even for that price I wouldn't hesitate to buy it, were it not for the fact that this is on Taobao and therefore too complicated a buying proces for me.

A shame that the Alie price is so ridiculous, even the Black Friday price is $ 452! 
I mean, the ST2130 is nice but the crystal is only hardlex, not sapphire (probably because that is more in line with the vintage character of the watch).....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jovame said:


> I'm afraid it's a bit more than that, I see a price of 1899 renminbi when I follow the link.


There's a RMB 500 discount on mobile:


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

So I just received the Parnis 'Yacht Master' homage. Rose gold with rubber strap.

It has a stainless steel case, ceramic mat black bezel and a Miyota 8215 movement. The bezel is bi-directional.

Really linking it so far!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

From my desktop















The difference in price is because you are not logged onto TB.


----------



## Damnmage (Nov 10, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> From my desktop
> View attachment 14649433
> 
> View attachment 14649435
> ...


Looks pretty good. I have the watch but it's with leather and not that bracelet. Do you know where to get the curved end bracelet that fit? Lug width is 19mm.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Damnmage said:


> Looks pretty good. I have the watch but it's with leather and not that bracelet. Do you know where to get the curved end bracelet that fit? Lug width is 19mm.


Could you post some pics of the watch? Focus on the dial pls  TIA!


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Dedan said:


> So I just received the Parnis 'Yacht Master' homage. Rose gold with rubber strap.
> 
> It has a stainless steel case, ceramic mat black bezel and a Miyota 8215 movement. The bezel is bi-directional.
> 
> ...


Congratulation! It's a wonderful watch  I own the same but in SS.
How is the noise of the movement on yours? My is pretty loud. 
Enjoy it!

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Watchinski said:


> Dedan said:
> 
> 
> > So I just received the Parnis 'Yacht Master' homage. Rose gold with rubber strap.
> ...


Thanks! I gotta admit the movement is quite loud, but it's really only noticable when I hold it close to my ear.

I compared it to another Miyota movement I have and the Parnis is definately louder. I heard someone say in a review that it actually might be grinding against the back of the case causing the noise.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Dedan said:


> Thanks! I gotta admit the movement is quite loud, but it's really only noticable when I hold it close to my ear.
> 
> I compared it to another Miyota movement I have and the Parnis is definately louder. I heard someone say in a review that it actually might be grinding against the back of the case causing the noise.


Is it a hacking Miyota movement?


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Ale De Alis said:


> Dedan said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! I gotta admit the movement is quite loud, but it's really only noticable when I hold it close to my ear.
> ...


Yes, it is


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is something new and different -- at least I've never seen it. Diver style with the big day display. Automatic and stainless steel, too. Looks like you can get 5% off the current $26.87 price with code SEE789, which probably won't be there on Black Friday.

Think I'm gonna order one, but not sure which yet. I like several of the colorways.

I wish the name they've given it was on the dial, Water Ghost, instead of "WATERRESISTANT"

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000307880715.html


----------



## sagar.tolaney (Jan 22, 2019)

Cadisen or Loreo are your best bets on Ali Express.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is something new and different -- at least I've never seen it. Diver style with the big day display. Automatic and stainless steel, too. Looks like you can get 5% off the current $26.87 price with code SEE789, which probably won't be there on Black Friday.
> 
> Think I'm gonna order one, but not sure which yet. I like several of the colorways.
> 
> ...


It looks pretty good, for the money. You might want to clarify this with the seller before buying though.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Watchinski said:


> Oh, I got the watch yesterday and I'm disappointed about the lume on the indices. It's a dirty light brownish color and the hands are a bit lighter. It looks pretty off to me. The lume itself is OK but lasts not as long as my other watches with C3. The crystal has no AR coating and looks very shiney. Apart from that the watch is well built, the case and bracelet have a decent finish. It's just the indices
> Like an old watch. I would like them to be green so I will swap it and buy a Sharkey. I definitely wouldn't buy it again. I shot two pics to show it a bit.
> Well, it's accurate, it's well built and if that kind of dirty lume color doesn't bother you you can get it for the $90. I do not like it all all, but that's just me.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


This is the NH35 model, for US$90? I imagine there must be a mod dial available for it. All in, with dial of your choice, I'd imagine you would have a pretty nice watch for well under $200!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> It looks pretty good, for the money. You might want to clarify this with the seller before buying though.


Yeah, I saw that, and have a message in about which is right.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Damnmage said:


> Looks pretty good. I have the watch but it's with leather and not that bracelet. Do you know where to get the curved end bracelet that fit? Lug width is 19mm.


Here is the bracelet sold by Feice (16/20mm)
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...=c939e0de6c62691b7006a7e5d2494579&abbucket=16


----------



## cbet25 (Sep 13, 2019)

Dedan said:


> So I just received the Parnis 'Yacht Master' homage. Rose gold with rubber strap.
> 
> It has a stainless steel case, ceramic mat black bezel and a Miyota 8215 movement. The bezel is bi-directional.
> 
> ...


I was thinking of getting this myself but am worried about the gold peeling off eventually. Is this true with these cheap gold plated watches?


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

cbet25 said:


> Dedan said:
> 
> 
> > So I just received the Parnis 'Yacht Master' homage. Rose gold with rubber strap.
> ...


In every review I could find the gold remained absolutely fine after a longer period of wearing. Besides, to me it feels really solid.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Dedan said:


> So I just received the Parnis 'Yacht Master' homage. Rose gold with rubber strap.
> 
> It has a stainless steel case, ceramic mat black bezel and a Miyota 8215 movement. The bezel is bi-directional.
> 
> ...


looks great, could you kindly post a link?
Thanks!


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> Dedan said:
> 
> 
> > So I just received the Parnis 'Yacht Master' homage. Rose gold with rubber strap.
> ...


Sure, this is where I bought it:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tiAfwNJoB


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1352 Chronograph ~17$


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> It looks pretty good, for the money. You might want to clarify this with the seller before buying though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WorthTheWrist said:


> Yeah, I saw that, and have a message in about which is right.


For less than $30 my bets are on alloy.


----------



## cbet25 (Sep 13, 2019)

Dedan said:


> cbet25 said:
> 
> 
> > Dedan said:
> ...


Appreciate it, thanks!


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Off topic: Can anyone tell me how to buy a real DG2813 on eBay? Most of them are just 'for DG2813'. Or you know some good eBay sellers from China. I'm open to buy the movement from AliXpress if needed. Thanks a lot.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just found about this new color declination of the San Martin pilot: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/1xOj6LJ0r
















316L steel, NH35 movt, sapphire with AR coating, C3 lume and screw-down crown for 136€ on Black Friday, I may not be able to resist...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fandi said:


> Off topic: Can anyone tell me how to buy a real DG2813 on eBay? Most of them are just 'for DG2813'. Or you know some good eBay sellers from China. I'm open to buy the movement from AliXpress if needed. Thanks a lot.


Otto Frei or Cousins UK may be your best bet, but they are all expensive. Dixmont stamps their logo under the balance wheel of all genuine DG movements. The Sea-Gull ST1612/TY2806 is a drop-in replacement for the 2813, with the same hand sizes. While the Chinese movements are cheaper wholesale, the Miyota 8215 can be picked up for competitive prices compared to replacement DG2813 and ST1612 movements.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks HR.


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

Anyone have info on Brigada watches? I saw this model on Amazon, which looks like a Zelos if memory serves correct. I've seen this brand on Ali too, but I can't find this exact model.








Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Holuns:-!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

tguerin18 said:


> Anyone have info on Brigada watches? I saw this model on Amazon, which looks like a Zelos if memory serves correct. I've seen this brand on Ali too, but I can't find this exact model.
> View attachment 14653481
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Love it. Do you have a link to this on Amazon please? I can't find it on the UK or US site.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tguerin18 said:


> Anyone have info on Brigada watches? I saw this model on Amazon, which looks like a Zelos if memory serves correct. I've seen this brand on Ali too, but I can't find this exact model.
> View attachment 14653481
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


*Brigada* is the in-house brand of the *Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co. Ltd*, an OEM and ODM watch manufacturer. They also have a large store on Amazon as well as a wholesale outlet on Alibaba, where they sell watches, along with sunglasses. Unfortunately, they insist on falsely claiming to be a "Swiss brand".


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Brigada* is the in-house brand of the *Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co. Ltd*, an OEM and ODM watch manufacturer. They also have a large store on Amazon, where there sell watches, along with sunglasses. Unfortunately, they insist on falsely claiming to be a "Swiss brand".


Thanks HoustonReal. Bubble burst for me, sadly.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

leastonh said:


> Love it. Do you have a link to this on Amazon please? I can't find it on the UK or US site.


https://www.amazon.com/BRIGADA-Watches-Business-Comfortable-Waterproof/dp/B07HRGDCRR


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> https://www.amazon.com/BRIGADA-Watches-Business-Comfortable-Waterproof/dp/B07HRGDCRR


Thank you. I searched 'Brigada', 'Brigada watch' and 'Brigada watches' and still drew a blank hehe.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Sorry double post...


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

"BRIGADA: JUST LIKE OUR THIS WATCH"

Fantastic.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Just found about this new color declination of the San Martin pilot: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/1xOj6LJ0r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're saying you might not be able to decline the declination?

Just kidding. Looks cool!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

tguerin18 said:


> Anyone have info on Brigada watches? I saw this model on Amazon, which looks like a Zelos if memory serves correct. I've seen this brand on Ali too, but I can't find this exact model.
> View attachment 14653481
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


That meteorite dial reminds me of Proxima


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> So you're saying you might not be able to decline the declination?
> 
> Just kidding. Looks cool!


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *Brigada* is the in-house brand of the *Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co. Ltd*, an OEM and ODM watch manufacturer. They also have a large store on Amazon as well as a wholesale outlet on Alibaba, where there sell watches, along with sunglasses. Unfortunately, they insist on falsely claiming to be a "Swiss brand".
> 
> View attachment 14654409
> 
> View attachment 14654415


Thanks for the info, HoustonReal! I tempted to grab one just to check out the quality. However, one reviewer on Amazon said the bezel is fixed... Bummer!

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> *Brigada* is the in-house brand of the *Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co. Ltd*, an OEM and ODM watch manufacturer. They also have a large store on Amazon as well as a wholesale outlet on Alibaba, where there sell watches, along with sunglasses. Unfortunately, they insist on falsely claiming to be a "Swiss brand".
> 
> View attachment 14654409
> 
> View attachment 14654415


They must make the watches for Zelos. I also found this model when looking at their website.









Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received this today. Looks really good. Well finished, solid end links sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel insert.
It still amazes me just how much you get for your money on Ali watches. Especially as I received my Spinnaker Bradner today too. Which I had to pay over £50 customs and fees on... Taking it up to £240. Luckily I used a code to get 15% off the initial price, otherwise I would have ended up paying well over the odds 

£68.94 26%OFF | Relogio Masculino Mens Watches Top Brand Blue Dial GMT Sapphire 41mm Luxury Men Military Steel strap Wristwatch Automatic Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/pi1fBTO07









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Received this *Reef Tiger* last week, after just 11 days. Quick, especially in the aftermath of 11.11.

The watch is a homage of the Junghans Meister Telemeter, and could be had during the 11.11 sale with a very decent discount of about 75 euro.

Some pro's:

High beat Miyota 9120 movement.
Very accurate, about 0.5 sec/day slow. Maybe I got lucky, or perhaps an indication that the movement is adjusted?
Nice domed sapphire crystal.
Build quality; hands, date, text and numbers on the dial: everything is aligned properly. No smudges or dirt.
Quiet rotor action.
Very nice hand-made leather strap.

Reef Tiger clearly aim for a higher market segment and a quality reputation, at least compared to a lot of other Chinese manufacturers.

Some cons (not for me personally but perhaps for other people):

It says Chronograph on the dial when clearly it isn't. Probably because the Junghans is a proper chronograph and they wanted to stay close to this watch in terms of design.
The same goes for the tachymeter and telemeter scales. No problem for me as I was not planning to measure speed or distance with this watch, but a bit silly without a proper start/stop function... (but they look good!)
The subdial @ 3 is for months, but has to be manually adjusted each new month...
Lume is a bit weak.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received this today. Looks really good. Well finished, solid end links sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel insert.
> It still amazes me just how much you get for your money on Ali watches. Especially as I received my Spinnaker Bradner today too. Which I had to pay over £50 customs and fees on... Taking it up to £240. Luckily I used a code to get 15% off the initial price, otherwise I would have ended up paying well over the odds
> 
> £68.94 26%OFF | Relogio Masculino Mens Watches Top Brand Blue Dial GMT Sapphire 41mm Luxury Men Military Steel strap Wristwatch Automatic Watch


Fantastic watch, very accurate, too.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

There seems to be some new Hommage watches, anyone know anything about those brands?









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

I received my Nakzen 'Sapphire' minimalist quartz watch today which I bought from the 11/11 sale for about $25 US. It looks like what I expected. It's simple so I don't expect anything else.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tTQAlFaY









*What I like:*

My Diamond Selector II tester indicates it is indeed using sapphire crystal.

The strap is stiff but it looks like genuine leather, not fake plasticky stuff underneath.

The case is apparently stainless steel, not alloy.

*Some things I don't like about it:*

There is a swishy sound when the hands are turning to set the time, kind of like when you're winding an NH35 but softer. Nonetheless it does not impede the accuracy of the timekeeping.

Under the crystal, the inner part of the bezel looks white or plasticky, not silver. Maybe the sides of the crystal are causing this effect.

It says "Swiss Movt" at the 6 o'clock marker even though it's apparently a Japanese quartz movement. Dumb(?) move on their part although I already knew that from the pictures in the listing.

They could've cleaned up the dial by removing the word 'Sapphire'.

The white tag attached to the watch was dirty. No idea what that brown stuff is, who knows where it's been...

--

If you want a basic minimalist watch, get a Hannah Martin for under $10. But if you want a sapphire crystal and stainless steel case then consider this Nakzen. There are also white dialed options available, which come in silver bezel + blue hands, and gold bezel + gold hands.

One other thing - the movement makes a tick sound every 10 seconds, which is unusual to me. Probably the minute hand moving. My Hannah Martin watch makes a tick sound every second.

EDIT: Actually, as I assumed above, it is indeed the minute hand moving. You can see it jump forward every ten seconds rather than gradually like a normal watch...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

cbet25 said:


> I was thinking of getting this myself but am worried about the gold peeling off eventually. Is this true with these cheap gold plated watches?


I've had my Aliexpress gold plated watch now for 4yrs and the plating still looks as good as new!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> Just found about this new color declination of the San Martin pilot: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/1xOj6LJ0r
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch! It looks like a Damasko without the price!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've had my Aliexpress gold plated watch now for 4yrs and the plating still looks as good as new!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


That's because it's no gold, but titanium or zirconium nitride with carbon. It's almost as hard as diamond.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

tguerin18 said:


> Anyone have info on Brigada watches? I saw this model on Amazon, which looks like a Zelos if memory serves correct. I've seen this brand on Ali too, but I can't find this exact model.
> View attachment 14653481
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


Looks like bronze coloured coating on a alloy case and that you will be able to count the DPI on a low resolution printed dial.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> There seems to be some new Hommage watches, anyone know anything about those brands?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both Rocos has been selling on Amazon for a while now and doing pretty well.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tguerin18 said:


> They must make the watches for Zelos. I also found this model when looking at their website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They had this video on Alibaba, showing off a Tuna homage with "BELOS" branding.

[video]http://vod-icbu.alicdn.com/a9b5b21ee64d2b47/K16zujXTyHxpmcmSKNv/Hw7mT6R6uDiwGFD46LG_240703229180_hd_hq.mp4[/video]


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> There seems to be some new Hommage watches, anyone know anything about those brands?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I remembered correctly, Rocos were advertised along-side Carnival for a time.
But their current line-up looks like a mish-mash of different shroom brands (probably from the same factories)


----------



## tguerin18 (Apr 2, 2008)

spacecat said:


> Looks like bronze coloured coating on a alloy case and that you will be able to count the DPI on a low resolution printed dial.


I'm not so sure. The Brigada rep on Amazon has been very responsive to my questions. He said the entire case is brass and the strap buckle is stainless steel with a bronze looking coating. I might just order one for curiosity sake.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Unfortunately, they insist on falsely claiming to be a "Swiss brand".


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

tguerin18 said:


> I'm not so sure. The Brigada rep on Amazon has been very responsive to my questions. He said the entire case is brass and the strap buckle is stainless steel with a bronze looking coating. I might just order one for curiosity sake.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


I really like the overall look of the watch. What puts me off completely is that dial. It looks printed even in the photos posted here. If they'd created the same watch with some plain/sunburst coloured dials I'd have bought one or two without hesitation for that price.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

d_himan said:


> I asked the seller for the pictures. The watch is absolutely normal - correct spelling, black date with white lettering, sapphire, ceramic bezel.. I bought one, less than $100 after combining it with other purchases and coupons..


Arrived today. Good value. No spelling mistakes, White lettered date, Drilled lugs, good finishing, tested Sapphire Crystal with good AR, ceramic bezel, great lume, no noticeable flaws, bezel action smooth, everything lines up, strap is decent.. 
One small annoyance, stem action during tightening not as smooth as Heimdallr or San Martin, but definitely liveable. Also, super shiny caseback, already scratched in 15 minutes. On the whole, for less than $100, I'm happy..


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

d_himan said:


> Arrived today. Good value. No spelling mistakes, White lettered date, Drilled lugs, good finishing, tested Sapphire Crystal with good AR, ceramic bezel, great lume, no noticeable flaws, bezel action smooth, everything lines up, strap is decent..
> One small annoyance, stem action during tightening not as smooth as Heimdallr or San Martin, but definitely liveable. Also, super shiny caseback, already scratched in 15 minutes. On the whole, for less than $100, I'm happy..
> View attachment 14657597


Why is your date window crying though?


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

mougino said:


> Why is your date window crying though?


Middle of fiddling around, changing strap. There you go


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Why is your date window crying though?


Oh well, I thought it was funny. Good eye.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Why is your date window crying though?


Oh well, I thought it was funny. Good eye.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Why is your date window crying though?


LOL

Change is difficult. Transition is hard. To shed a tear during such trying times is understandable, if not even healthy.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> For less than $30 my bets are on alloy.


He responded to my message by sending a photo of the page, where it describes it as stainless steel.

Does that mean if I order it, get it, and it's not, I can file a claim with Ali?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> He responded to my message by sending a photo of the page, where it describes it as stainless steel.
> 
> Does that mean if I order it, get it, and it's not, I can file a claim with Ali?


Yeah definitely. You've specifically asked and that was their response. So if it turns up and is an alloy I'd file a dispute for a partial refund.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
It looks like Ali Express understands their interest is not to full the customers, so if it is not as described they refund.
But how can you prove them it is not stainless steel ?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> It looks like Ali Express understands their interest is not to full the customers, so if it is not as described they refund.
> But how can you prove them it is not stainless steel ?


I generally seem to be able to tell by feel whether I've got something that's an alloy instead of stainless steel, based on my past cheap-watch-buying experiences from Ali.

But in terms of proving it, it looks like I could put a tiny drop of muriatic acid on the back of the bracelet or something:

https://www.hunker.com/13401485/how-to-tell-if-stainless-steel-is-real


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> He responded to my message by sending a photo of the page, where it describes it as stainless steel.
> 
> Does that mean if I order it, get it, and it's not, I can file a claim with Ali?


Then he will produce a screenshot where it says "alloy"  I wouldn't do business with that store personally...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Then he will produce a screenshot where it says "alloy"  I wouldn't do business with that store personally...


I pretty sure that when they do the dispute, they also check the messages between the seller and the customer. If not you could always screenshot it and show them though.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I've had this experience before. Perhaps the seller doesn't know if it's alloy or ss. If I don't get a clear answer from the seller, I just move on.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

This Pagani mecha-quartz - paid about $60, look slike $500, and gets lots of comments.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

guric1van said:


> This Pagani mecha-quartz - paid about $60, look slike $500, and gets lots of comments.


I got one in white, liked it so much I bought another one in black too!


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I got one in white, liked it so much I bought another one in black too!


I got the black one too, bought that one first but don't really like it that much,but that's just personal taste. I love the white one

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

d_himan said:


> Middle of fiddling around, changing strap. There you go


How is the lume?


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

One of the straps arrived, its a bit 'fancy' for my taste, i assumed the patterns would be more subtle, but I'll have to use it.

The watch is the Zenith Pilot homage, with an ETA movement, from the same manufacturers that make the San Martin watches, excellent quality and a beautiful watch. I can get it slightly cheaper, if anyone is interested PM me, it comes in a Seagull movement too which costs even less.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know if Corgeut / Parnis are linked to replicas? I'm thinking of buying a Corgeut 'Black Bay'. But if it uses parts also used on illegal replicas, I don't think I want it.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

d_himan said:


> Arrived today. Good value. No spelling mistakes, White lettered date, Drilled lugs, good finishing, tested Sapphire Crystal with good AR, ceramic bezel, great lume, no noticeable flaws, bezel action smooth, everything lines up, strap is decent..
> One small annoyance, stem action during tightening not as smooth as Heimdallr or San Martin, but definitely liveable. Also, super shiny caseback, already scratched in 15 minutes. On the whole, for less than $100, I'm happy..
> View attachment 14657597


Do you have link?

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 0elcid0 (Nov 19, 2016)

no-time said:


> One of the straps arrived, its a bit 'fancy' for my taste, i assumed the patterns would be more subtle, but I'll have to use it.
> 
> The watch is the Zenith Pilot homage, with an ETA movement, from the same manufacturers that make the San Martin watches, excellent quality and a beautiful watch. I can get it slightly cheaper, if anyone is interested PM me, it comes in a Seagull movement too which costs even less.


Can you write the link of the watch?.
Thank you m


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> How is the lume?


Very decent. Pretty similar to Heimdallr, slighty lower than San Martin/Seiko. A million times better than the Parnis/Loreo brigade


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Victorv said:


> Do you have link?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


US $126.40 36%OFF | NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch 300m Dive Watch Mechanical Steel Stainless Case Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Steel Diving

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BUuoCt36


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Very decent. Pretty similar to Heimdallr, slighty lower than San Martin/Seiko. A million times better than the Parnis/Loreo brigade


I have many San Martin watches and they have very different lume between them, so you can not make any blanket statements on them like that really... It does look like they keep improving themselves, some identical watches I've seen from them that were purchased with more than a year in between have shown dramatically improved lume quality. Some of the latest, such as the 62MAS are absurdly bright, and they charge really well with tungsten light.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know if Corgeut / Parnis are linked to replicas? I'm thinking of buying a Corgeut 'Black Bay'. But if it uses parts also used on illegal replicas, I don't think I want it.


While Parnis and Corgeut are probably not producing replicas, it's quite likely that many of the catalog parts they use are also found in replicas and fakes. There are all levels of replicas, but many simply use branded dials, case backs and crowns, where a mushroom brand has sterile or custom branded parts. The OEM catalog cases, hands, movement, etc. are common to both.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

d_himan said:


> US $126.40 36%OFF | NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch 300m Dive Watch Mechanical Steel Stainless Case Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Steel Diving
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BUuoCt36


Thanks my friend 

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Brightling007 said:


> I have many San Martin watches and they have very different lume between them, so you can not make any blanket statements on them like that really... It does look like they keep improving themselves, some identical watches I've seen from them that were purchased with more than a year in between have shown dramatically improved lume quality. Some of the latest, such as the 62MAS are absurdly bright, and they charge really well with tungsten light.


Ah, specifically, comparing it to my San Martin Sn0039, San Martin Fleiger Type B and Heimdallr Turtle...

Anyway point being, I'm happy with the Lume - definitely not crappy like the cheapies.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Is Reef Tiger a good brand? I think I've heard some bad things..

I like this Blancpain homage. Though it's a little pricey for an Ali watch
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...3.0&pvid=8ea17767-696f-4dae-9cf3-16a2dee0d8c9


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Is Reef Tiger a good brand? I think I've heard some bad things..
> 
> I like this Blancpain homage. Though it's a little pricey for an Ali watch
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...3.0&pvid=8ea17767-696f-4dae-9cf3-16a2dee0d8c9


I have quite a few Reef Tiger watches. I think they're really good.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Trio of 11.11 bargains arrived today, no pictures because everyone knows these but here are my thoughts:

*Pagani Daytona
*Lovely watch, looks way more expensive than its price. I chose this over the Parnis because it was £10 cheaper and I prefer the logo and clasp. Nothing to fault with this one at all.

*Corgeut Railmaster*
Nice slim case, wears a bit smaller than 41mm would suggest. Finishing is fine (if you like everything brushed). Bracelet is decent but I only had one link spare and don't have massive wrists (7.75 I think). Poor lume as expected. This is a decent bargain if you want a cheap tool watch

*Parnis 26mm datejust*
For the ladies, this is very well made little watch. One quibble with the bracelet is that there isn't enough removeable links to get it down to size so I had to pull a couple of regular links apart with pliers (everything is removeable, if you are determined enough!). The bracelet is designed so that it then screws back together just fine. One odd thing about the tiny Miyota is the date quick-set is done by pulling the crown out repeatedly, it has one position, out to set the time and then pull it towards the non-existent 2nd position to advance the date by one each pull.

Everything has sapphire, every crown/pusher screws down and there's nothing to fault any of these. The Pagani in particular is fully up to being a great one-and-done everyday watch, if only I were not a WIS, ha ha. A ideal gift watch for a non-collector.

Edit: I also bought a rubber curved-end strap, that I think is made for a Rolex sub, hoping it would fit something in my watch box. No luck with my Tisell subs, or Parnis explorer, or a couple others I tried but it's a perfect fit on the Pagani Daytona.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Waknoer diver style with big day display seller actually responded again with actual typed words and said it was EDIT: alloy case and stainless steel bracelet.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know if Corgeut / Parnis are linked to replicas? I'm thinking of buying a Corgeut 'Black Bay'. But if it uses parts also used on illegal replicas, I don't think I want it.


Well, at a minimum they will use the same movement, so you should count yourself out.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know if Corgeut / Parnis are linked to replicas? I'm thinking of buying a Corgeut 'Black Bay'. But if it uses parts also used on illegal replicas, I don't think I want it.


Parnis sellers these days tend to keep their noses clean, but that's a recent phenomenon. Until 2015 or 2016 or so, it was hardy uncommon to see Parnis branded watches sold side by side in the same stores with exactly the same watches carrying counterfeit brands on their dials.

Worth noting too how all but one or two watches surfacing under the Parnis brand are attempts at close copies of other companies' designs (though usually falling hilariously short of that goal). That could be the result of completely pure motives in face of a lamentable absence of budget for a designer, but have a look at the darker corners of Chinese marketplaces and see if you don't find black market products bearing marked similarities . . .

One can interpret such information in many ways, and one may form many narratives from it.

For my part, I see anyone offering a Parnis for sale as at best a knowing fellow traveler of the counterfeiter, but those with shorter memories or more forgiving natures or simply newer to the scene of Chinese mushroom brands may express a different view (as one already has).

The fact that you're asking this question at all makes me think you'd be happier buying from a different brand.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

With any Chinese brand it is impossible to know if they are "linked" with replicas. What I do know is that rebranded Parnis watches would make terrible fakes and would command an even lower price than selling them as Parnis in the first place. Not because of the quality but because the design although an obvious copy, is very much off compared to real designs. With a homage, wrong case shape, overly rounded lugs, larger dial, smaller markers, wrong hand size and so on is perfectly fine. With a replica not so much. I've seen $15 replica subs that look way closer to a Rolex sub than any Parnis does.

If the worry is whether they share the same factories as replica makers, the best bet is to stay away as you can never know for sure.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Wow, love this one! Obviously inspired by the cocktail time, but looks even better! Specs on Ali says it's 42mm. Is this true? That's too large for me for a dressy watch.

I also love that Bauhaus, but cant get over the day-date window.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Are there any 37-38mm divers on Ali? All I can see is +40 crowd...


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know if Corgeut / Parnis are linked to replicas? I'm thinking of buying a Corgeut 'Black Bay'. But if it uses parts also used on illegal replicas, I don't think I want it.


John,

There is a Grey line between a deliberate illegal replica and a Homage i.e. "In the Style of" watch.

Take the infamous "Sub", there are a myriad of watches out there that have elements of that design specification. Note that the specification came from the French & Royal Navy as a list of requirements for a Military Divers Watch. It was designed to be used to produce watches that the Military could maybe buy to use. For a very short period, One Manufacturer of very expensive watches built a watch that came up to and exceeded the spec in some areas and for a short time were bought by certainly the French and Royal Navy. But were probably bought more by Commercial Dive Companies.

Read the piece by HoustonReal, he gives a nice concise review of where the parts come from. You could buy all the bits from these same sources and build yourself a convincing replica of a "Fauxlex" if you wanted, put a decent Japanese movement in it and you could end up with a convincing replica that would fool everybody except for an "ExPert". Illegal, but still a bit of a grey area, because unless you tried to sell it as what it purports to be in some jurisdictions, you are not breaking any laws. (There is a great Video on YouTube by a watch repairman and teacher who shows you how to do it!)

So if you buy a watch that says Parnis or Corgeut on the dial, yes the parts could be used on illegal replicas and may have been used in that way. But in my experience most of the deliberate copies are real rubbish with cheap "pot metal" parts whereas the Parnis and Corgeut watches are built from decent components, yes the quality of build does leave something to be desired from some examples, but buy from the sellers that get recommended here and 99% of the time you will be fine. Some of the watches, branded or unbranded are very good. |>

At some level, watches are Jewellery and that has been copied, cloned and homages made for centuries, so this is nothing new. Even the Swiss back in the early 20th century built their watch industry by making copies of American, French and English designs. So China is doing nothing new, in either the watch or electronics industry, try to buy a Phone or Computer that is not made in China or the Far East! You have a better chance of buying a watch that is totally made in Japan, than you have buying a totally Swiss Made watch IMHO.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> Wow, love this one! Obviously inspired by the cocktail time, but looks even better! Specs on Ali says it's 42mm. Is this true? That's too large for me for a dressy watch.
> 
> I also love that Bauhaus, but cant get over the day-date window.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


No it's actually 40mm, thankfully. Otherwise you're right it would be too big for a dressy watch.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

0elcid0 said:


> Can you write the link of the watch?.
> Thank you m


There's no link, only contact details, that's why I mentioned previously to PM me.

The price is in USD - 298 reduced to 240 for the Seagull and 408 reduced to 350 for the ETA. Green, blue and black dial, includes shipping and packaging, warranty card.

This is another seller (not my contact), but you can see the spec's: https://wrwatches.com/collections/watches/products/hruodland-bronze-big-pilot?variant=29288019558509

There's a seller on Aliexpress too, I did research and didn't find anyone cheaper then my contact, but if you have time do the research and check on Alibaba too incase you find a better price.

I went for the ETA (took me a long time to decide the movement), in my opinion the quality, lume.. Etc is super.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Is Reef Tiger a good brand? I think I've heard some bad things..
> 
> I like this Blancpain homage. Though it's a little pricey for an Ali watch
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...3.0&pvid=8ea17767-696f-4dae-9cf3-16a2dee0d8c9


There are plenty of lower-priced alternatives to the Reef Tiger.
In sub $90 range (Corguet)















In the sub $150 range (Steeldive SD1952 on Alibaba)


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32961849704.html

The Pagani Design diver arrived last week, as nice as the metal bracelet is, I changed it. Overall a very good watch for £42.42


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

pr0t0n said:


> Are there any 37-38mm divers on Ali? All I can see is +40 crowd...










There is certainly a dearth of them.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I have quite a few Reef Tiger watches. I think they're really good.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Reef Tiger - my experience has been a mixed bag.

I have their Moon-phase watch. The watch face itself is very good. The Lume on the hands (itself a bonus on a dress watch) is most likely C3. The movement has been uncannily accurate (+5 sec/day). Heavy and solid. Good leather deployment strap.

However, the finishing between the lugs was incredibly poor - like a $20-30 watch. Perhaps it was intended for a bracelet which would cover the area - still, left a poor taste. Have a look.

I used some grit paper to sand it out for the time being - but need to get a bracelet to cover it up. Thankfully, not much financial damage for a genuine moon phase - I paid $85.8 for the watch and got back $20.5 in dispute.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> View attachment 14662125
> 
> There is certainly a dearth of them.


Seems that way.

Does the photo show midsize diver from Ali or it's not related to my quesion?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ED209 said:


> *Corgeut Railmaster*
> Nice slim case, wears a bit smaller than 41mm would suggest. Finishing is fine (if you like everything brushed). Bracelet is decent but I only had one link spare and don't have massive wrists (7.75 I think). Poor lume as expected. This is a decent bargain if you want a cheap tool watch


I love this watch, and I lucked out on how accurate my Miyota movement is.
Thought the metal bracelet was meh, so tried this, which I like a lot more:


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> In the sub $150 range (Steeldive SD1952 on Alibaba)


That Steeldive is a really nice Blancpain homage! Something about the Corgeut Fifty Fathoms just looks off and cheap to me, idk what it is. But I've been itching for a vintage classy diver for ages (that doesn't break the bank). I figured I'd go with the $90 Corgeut Black Bay, but this $150 Steeldive looks good. I'd rather pay a little more and have a solid NH35 and a bit more of a robust watch (300m in stead of the Corgeut Fifty Fathom's pathetic 50 haha). Also this Steeldive doesn't look like an exact ripoff of an exact Blancpain model, though I don't know for sure.

Just when I thought I had found all the decent vintage style divers on Ali, you guys come with something great 

My other options were a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage for €500 or a Lorier Neptune for €400 (when it's back in stock). Really nice watches though a little bit pricier.

I prefer it with the brand name on the dial


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

If anybody else knows of some budget classy divers (like Black Bay / Fifty Fathoms style), recommendations would be super helpful. Looking for a Christmas treat haha.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> If anybody else knows of some budget classy divers (like Black Bay / Fifty Fathoms style), recommendations would be super helpful. Looking for a Christmas treat haha.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

pr0t0n said:


> Seems that way.
> 
> Does the photo show midsize diver from Ali or it's not related to my quesion?


My bad, didn't realised I sent the Wrong pic (Was referring to the SD1940/SD1948)


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

Received two of my 11.11 watches a Corgeut and a Pagani with a Seiko movement not sure what the Corgeut has.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody had to pay import tax to Europe on Aliexpress watches? I haven't on the few sub-£50 watches I've bought, but I might pick up that £135 watch, and an extra ~40% (tax plus fees) on top of that would be a bit of a turnoff. I'd probably get a Spinnaker from the UK in stead if it's gonna be close to £200. But it seems on Google that people usually don't get hit with tax


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Starking TM0915 high beat automatic watch review ~26-32$ on ali (check link in the video description)


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Anybody had to pay import tax to Europe on Aliexpress watches? I haven't on the few sub-£50 watches I've bought, but I might pick up that £135 watch, and an extra ~40% (tax plus fees) on top of that would be a bit of a turnoff. I'd probably get a Spinnaker from the UK in stead if it's gonna be close to £200. But it seems on Google that people usually don't get hit with tax


I haven't been stung in the UK by anything from Ali (yet). I was hit for 20%ish when I ordered from Ventus Watches in Singapore recently though - I factored that into the cost of the watch, so it would have been a bonus not to be charged. My boss was charged around 20%+ on an £80 phone directly from Doogee in China. No charges for me on a £60 watch from Russia last month though. It seems to be hit and miss really.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah I was hit with tax from Singapore too, from CreationWatches (I also accounted for the tax, it just wasn't a good deal anymore). Seems all those grey webshops from Hong Kong & Singapore get taxed. But Ali not as much...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Yeah I was hit with tax from Singapore too, from CreationWatches (I also accounted for the tax, it just wasn't a good deal anymore). Seems all those grey webshops from Hong Kong & Singapore get taxed. But Ali not as much...


I've read the stories about the lottery that is CreationWatches, partly due to inconsistencies with being taxed with one courier and not with another, and partly their poor CS reputation. Their prices aren't as attractive any more once you take into account a possible 20% hike on delivery and I stopped using them some time ago. I haven't bought a great deal from Ali that was in danger of being taxed, to be fair.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> No it's actually 40mm, thankfully. Otherwise you're right it would be too big for a dressy watch.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Thx, Will keep this on my wish list then!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Pingus (Sep 16, 2019)

no-time said:


> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32961849704.html
> 
> The Pagani Design diver arrived last week, as nice as the metal bracelet is, I changed it. Overall a very good watch for £42.42


I'm gonna need a link to that band!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Anybody had to pay import tax to Europe on Aliexpress watches? I haven't on the few sub-£50 watches I've bought, but I might pick up that £135 watch, and an extra ~40% (tax plus fees) on top of that would be a bit of a turnoff. I'd probably get a Spinnaker from the UK in stead if it's gonna be close to £200. But it seems on Google that people usually don't get hit with tax


Never paid any tax from AliExpress to France including for 300€+ watch.


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Anybody had to pay import tax to Europe on Aliexpress watches? I haven't on the few sub-£50 watches I've bought, but I might pick up that £135 watch, and an extra ~40% (tax plus fees) on top of that would be a bit of a turnoff. I'd probably get a Spinnaker from the UK in stead if it's gonna be close to £200. But it seems on Google that people usually don't get hit with tax


From China I've only been hit twice but from America almost every time.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## watchguy74 (Mar 26, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Yeah I was hit with tax from Singapore too, from CreationWatches (I also accounted for the tax, it just wasn't a good deal anymore). Seems all those grey webshops from Hong Kong & Singapore get taxed. But Ali not as much...


Yeah same Creation I got taxed.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Anybody had to pay import tax to Europe on Aliexpress watches? I haven't on the few sub-£50 watches I've bought, but I might pick up that £135 watch, and an extra ~40% (tax plus fees) on top of that would be a bit of a turnoff. I'd probably get a Spinnaker from the UK in stead if it's gonna be close to £200. But it seems on Google that people usually don't get hit with tax


The amount of tax you pay is completely determined by the value the seller declares on the customs label.

This value is, in turn, determined by a variety of factors of which the actual cost of the item is but one.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ok I'll just take the risk and order that Blancpain homage (thanks to the guy that suggested it), and probably sell my trusty Orient Ray II (I like it but not thát much, ever since I got it). I'll ask the seller if they can label it as a gift or undervalue it, worth a shot, and if it does get taxed so be it.

Got me thinking, if you reverse the language, to a French person 'Blancpain Fifty Fathoms' would be to us like ''Whitebread cinquante brasses''. Great name.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Anybody had to pay import tax to Europe on Aliexpress watches? I haven't on the few sub-£50 watches I've bought, but I might pick up that £135 watch, and an extra ~40% (tax plus fees) on top of that would be a bit of a turnoff. I'd probably get a Spinnaker from the UK in stead if it's gonna be close to £200. But it seems on Google that people usually don't get hit with tax


I've only every had to pay customs on phones from AliExpress. Never on any watches... and I've bought a lot, varying in price from £20 - £150.

Most sellers tend to put a lower stated price on the parcels, to avoid customs fees. With the phones I've been stung on, they were valued at there £300+

As for Spinnaker, as I posted earlier on, I had to pay customs fees as well as a FedEx fee. So I decided to email FedEx, querying their fee (not the customs one). I didn't really expect a response to be honest... But not only did they respond, they agreed to refund their fee of £12. 
I know it's not much, but it's the principle of it.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Starking TM0915 high beat automatic watch review ~26-32$ on ali
> View attachment 14662935


The trick to why these are so cheap is that any Starking model starting in *TM*, has a zinc alloy (ZAMAC) case. The *AM* (automatic) and *BM* (quartz) models are stainless steel.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Anybody had to pay import tax to Europe on Aliexpress watches? I haven't on the few sub-£50 watches I've bought, but I might pick up that £135 watch, and an extra ~40% (tax plus fees) on top of that would be a bit of a turnoff. I'd probably get a Spinnaker from the UK in stead if it's gonna be close to £200. But it seems on Google that people usually don't get hit with tax


Here in Greece for example, we always pay tax for everything incoming from other continents priced over 22 euros.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Here in Australia, any item bought from AliExpress is taxed by the Australian government. It's factored in at checkout and collected by Ali, therefore unavoidable.

Overseas eBay purchases are taxed and collected by eBay.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

I promised myself not to be seduced by Black Friday and all, but I am thinking of getting a Corgeut. Either the Black Bay homage or the 'Spectre' Seamaster homage. Any advice? :-d


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Dedan said:


> I promised myself not to be seduced by Black Friday and all, but I am thinking of getting a Corgeut. Either the Black Bay homage or the 'Spectre' Seamaster homage. Any advice? :-d
> 
> View attachment 14664045
> View attachment 14664047


Black Bay:








Seamaster 300:





Corguet Black Bay Megathread:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/corgeuts-tudor-black-bay-thoughts-2627210.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone know if the friday10 code is single use, or can you use it on multiple orders?

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

@Desk-bound

Thanks!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know if the friday10 code is single use, or can you use it on multiple orders?


 I must have missed this. What is the friday10 code?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I must have missed this. What is the friday10 code?


This is it.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## M1ks (Mar 16, 2019)

I've had a Naviforce from there which was cheap and surprisingly well made.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know if the friday10 code is single use, or can you use it on multiple orders?
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I can confirm that it's a single use code. But I also found out that you can you use 'friday15' which gives a slightly bigger discount. Also you can use both them, if doing separate orders. Which is what I did in the end.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Dedan said:


> I promised myself not to be seduced by Black Friday and all, but I am thinking of getting a Corgeut. Either the Black Bay homage or the 'Spectre' Seamaster homage. Any advice? :-d


Look out on Ali for the movement. The BB homage sometimes has a Seagull, and others (I think older but not sure) Miyota. The Miyota ones tend to be ~£10 more expensive. I was planning on getting the Miyota version but idk some people don't care and are happy with the Seagull


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Look out on Ali for the movement. The BB homage sometimes has a Seagull, and others (I think older but not sure) Miyota. The Miyota ones tend to be ~£10 more expensive. I was planning on getting the Miyota version but idk some people don't care and are happy with the Seagull


Thanks for the heads up! I do prefer Miyota as well. Since the Black Friday campaign lasts another 4 days I will make sure not to rush it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just pulled the trigger on the *San Martin* white Damasko homage, 122€ with store coupon and 'FRIDAY10' promo code. Will post my impressions upon receiving! 








Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Btw despite its price being reduced for Black Friday, the Ploprof homage still has production issues and not available for order according to the seller...


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

One of my 11.11 purchases has turned up, I think enough has been said about these, I'm really rather pleased with it, the quality is very good, and it's a Seiko Quartz, what more could you want?


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

mougino said:


> I just pulled the trigger on the *San Martin* white Damasko homage, 122€ with store coupon and 'FRIDAY10' promo code. Will post my impressions upon receiving!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! I'm looking into selling four of my watches to buy a used Damasko, white dial. Cheapest used on this forum is around 700 USD.

They are solid watches, will last a lifetime hopefully.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ended up ordering the Fifty Fathoms homage. Was £127 after BF code, and after asking the seller said they'd put it down as a gift (lol), so shouldn't pay tax.

I think I'll get this nylon/sailcloth strap for it. Not sure if green or black will suit better.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32836414224.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3fbb2e0eex7Xqi


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Pardon my ignorance in the world of aliex, but does the 100$ order for the friday 10 or 15 apply to 100 from a single store or if I ordered 2 watches from separate stores totalling over 100 would that also apply?


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Gavinr said:


> Pardon my ignorance in the world of aliex, but does the 100$ order for the friday 10 or 15 apply to 100 from a single store or if I ordered 2 watches from separate stores totalling over 100 would that also apply?


I believe 2 items from different stores that add up to >100 meets the qualifications for the discount.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

In the category "dumbest brand name", I present to you a new challenger:








source


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> In the category "dumbest brand name", I present to you a new challenger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superdry is actually a legitimate company. I own a few of their t-shirts and hoodies.

https://www.superdry.com

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Superdry is actually a legitimate company. I own a few of their t-shirts and hoodies.
> 
> https://www.superdry.com
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Oh my -_-' would better suit a pampers product line than a fashion brand but waddayaknow...


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi All, 
I thought I would share my latest buy of some rubber straps, since this thread is reason I purchased these. I've been on the lookout of some good quality rubber "diver" style straps that were not too pricey. I came across these strap on Aliexpress and decided to try them out and so far, am please with quality. I had a Benarus Cuda strap that is starting to see its age and then later tried the $3 eBay version. The $3 dollar one is great, very soft and pliable, but a lint magnet. While surfing on ali, I came across some that were around $15 and looked similar to others (Borealis, Orbis Morgan, Cuda style) and I decided to pull the trigger on them. I am very pleased on the quality, slightly sticky, if that is the word to call it (similar to Cuda strap), with getting it on and off, right length and stainless buckle. Just my 2 cents on them, not affiliated with them...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0.0&pvid=820b03d1-28aa-4df4-88bc-7176dfdc8292









Video I made showing the difference between them...


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Pingus said:


> I'm gonna need a link to that band!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/Colorful-S...nd-For-Samsung-Galaxy-Watch-46mm/143233839933

Colour: Army green. This is the cheapest 1.63 USD.

Note: its a 22mm band and the Pagani Design Sub is 20mm, but its rubber so you can force it in. There's a dark brown too, which might look good too.


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

I'm really liking this. Perhaps a bit of a Tudor GMT knockoff, but it looks clean. Would consider it as a budget GMT. ($90)


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Deleted, wrong place.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Oh my -_-' would better suit a pampers product line than a fashion brand but waddayaknow...


I always thought it was based on this...

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dry_goods

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Just received the Parnis Daytona. It's a very nice watch. The screwed links make it very easy to adjust the bracelet. The dial is also a bit grey or silvery, so it's not white as I had thought, which is a good thing.

One question - how would I remove the case back? I see some Rolex tools on eBay that could be used but I'm not sure if the dies are the correct size.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I just used a sticky ball on mine.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Rista said:


> I just used a sticky ball on mine.


Must. Resist.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Rista said:


> I just used a sticky ball on mine.


That's what I was thinking too, I'll try that first, otherwise I'll have to look for a secondary option.


----------



## Gyre8 (Jul 22, 2017)

Rista said:


> I just used a sticky ball on mine.


Doesn't it make your eyes water?

(I could not resist).


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

rednakes said:


> That's what I was thinking too, I'll try that first, otherwise I'll have to look for a secondary option.


Now that would make my eyes water!

I'm so sorry, I couldn't help myself


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

FORMULa said:


> Hi All,
> I thought I would share my latest buy of some rubber straps, since this thread is reason I purchased these. I've been on the lookout of some good quality rubber "diver" style straps that were not too pricey. I came across these strap on Aliexpress and decided to try them out and so far, am please with quality. I had a Benarus Cuda strap that is starting to see its age and then later tried the $3 eBay version. The $3 dollar one is great, very soft and pliable, but a lint magnet. While surfing on ali, I came across some that were around $15 and looked similar to others (Borealis, Orbis Morgan, Cuda style) and I decided to pull the trigger on them. I am very pleased on the quality, slightly sticky, if that is the word to call it (similar to Cuda strap), with getting it on and off, right length and stainless buckle. Just my 2 cents on them, not affiliated with them...
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0.0&pvid=820b03d1-28aa-4df4-88bc-7176dfdc8292
> ...


These straps looks so nice, thanks for sharing

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, how are you?

I write you because i would like to know if someone here have a Casio 5600 with one of the new stainless steel bezel and strap from Ali-Express, i'm wanting the gold one, but if you have the silver one it will be good for me to see too haha. My worries are in the buttons that in my model are silver.

If someone have one and have a photo i will be very glad.

Best

Enviado desde mi Mi A1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Sheer coincidence, but I think several of us got our Pagani Daytonas today on Black Friday. And like the rest of you guys, I'm also liking mine a lot. To my fellow Pagani Daytona fans, would this look nicer on a leather strap? Do you intend to keep yours on the bracelet?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Ended up ordering the Fifty Fathoms homage. Was £127 after BF code, and after asking the seller said they'd put it down as a gift (lol), so shouldn't pay tax.
> 
> I think I'll get this nylon/sailcloth strap for it. Not sure if green or black will suit better.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32836414224.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3fbb2e0eex7Xqi
> ...


It looks like it would go well with a perlon.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982013563.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956396061.html


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

hanshananigan said:


> This is the NH35 model, for US$90? I imagine there must be a mod dial available for it. All in, with dial of your choice, I'd imagine you would have a pretty nice watch for well under $200!


Thanks for that suggestions! That could be a solution but have to figure out where to find mod dials that fit 

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyone bought PD's 44mm take on Tagheuer's Autavia isograph?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000384205845.html


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Update on my Pagani Daytona. Was resizing the bracelet when it broke at the clasp. Bummer! Apparently its only connected by a really tiny cotter pin. Why a cotter pin?!









Now forced to put it on a leather strap. Fortunately I think it works. Put in a dispute with the seller regarding the faulty bracelet.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> It looks like it would go well with a perlon.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982013563.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32956396061.html


Ah yeah, thanks! Once again you're directing me to things I'm actually buying haha (thanks again for recommending the ~$150 Blancpain homage, I'm excited for it to arrive). 
I think I'll get a black perlon and a green sailcloth strap 

Will look for a 2-piece perlon though. The watch is already 15mm thick so don't want any NATO type strap making it even thicker.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

@Tsarli

that sucks about the bracelet. Hopefully you get a partial refund

I would go with a brown (or black) leather rally-style strap on Daytona chronographs. Really double-down on the 1970s racing aesthetic


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Ah yeah, thanks! Once again you're directing me to things I'm actually buying haha (thanks again for recommending the ~$150 Blancpain homage, I'm excited for it to arrive).
> I think I'll get a black perlon and a green sailcloth strap
> 
> Will look for a 2-piece perlon though. The watch is already 15mm thick so don't want any NATO type strap making it even thicker.


Have some more straps
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32999649199.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32872070261.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33025443003.html
https://mythaicraft.auctivacommerce.com/Category.aspx?CategoryId=252820


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

My 11/11 sale pickup. The clasp is a bit stiff and takes quite a bit of force to unlatch it. Likewise the glide feature for bracelet adjustment. I won't ever use that so it's fine. Very happy with fit and finish for the price.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I think I reached the point where you need to get a timegrapher. 
Has anyone been following the price of the cheap Chinese one? It is around 100 Euros. With the black Friday code and discount it gets to around 95 Euros shipped. Is it a good price or it is roughly what you pay at any time?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Valksing said:


> I'm really liking this. Perhaps a bit of a Tudor GMT knockoff, but it looks clean. Would consider it as a budget GMT. ($90)
> 
> View attachment 14665485


I have the one with white -not brown- index-ring and red bezel, love it on a Marine Nationale strap. Anne it's a true gmt the gmt hand can be set independently and follow the local time when you change it.
Nicolas


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

crAss said:


> I think I reached the point where you need to get a timegrapher.
> Has anyone been following the price of the cheap Chinese one? It is around 100 Euros. With the black Friday code and discount it gets to around 95 Euros shipped. Is it a good price or it is roughly what you pay at any time?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I think it's a good price. In Europe this kind of stuff costs at least 200 from local auction sites. I can refer to my last buy from 11.11. I used a 23$ coupon (grabbed from from some russian site) so it was a bit cheaper. I have buyed from this offer:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tJXy06hMP

The starting price didn't change (shipping cost too). Yesterday the machine arrived. It was packed in a big cardboard box and was protected by polistyrene. Etiquette didn't reveal the cost, but it showed full name and photo of stuff inside. If it came to customs it would have chance to get additional tax, but the seller used dropshipping method and resend it by local post in Poland, so I didn't get any tax to pay. It works fine.









Wysłane z mojego Redmi Note 8 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

john_marston said:


> @Tsarli
> 
> that sucks about the bracelet. Hopefully you get a partial refund
> 
> ...


I put a rubber strap on my Parnis Daytona


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> I think I reached the point where you need to get a timegrapher.
> Has anyone been following the price of the cheap Chinese one? It is around 100 Euros. With the black Friday code and discount it gets to around 95 Euros shipped. Is it a good price or it is roughly what you pay at any time?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Which brand are you looking at? Mine is a Weishi and I'm very happy with it.

EDIT: Never mind, just seen the post by Olciakk about the very same brand  If you can stretch to it, I'd recommend the 1900 over the 1000. There's more functionality and the screen is better. I'm not sure how much the 1900 is in comparison though.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Anyone know a code that still works for black Friday in Ali (over 100 Euros purchase)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> Anyone know a code that still works for black Friday in Ali (over 100 Euros purchase)
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


'friday10' should still work. But depending on how much over €100 it is try 'friday15' first.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, how are you?
> 
> I write you because i would like to know if someone here have a Casio 5600 with one of the new stainless steel bezel and strap from Ali-Express, i'm wanting the gold one, but if you have the silver one it will be good for me to see too haha. My worries are in the buttons that in my model are silver.
> 
> ...


Can't take a picture sorry but I have silver, it's great, one thing with these compared to the proper steel Gs is that the buttons on the resin models are smaller and more recessed than you might expect. So the colour clash would be quite unobtrusive I imagine. You also have a gap where the bezel slips onto the case (as opposed to being assembled inside) which breaks things up a bit too. Overall these are fantastic and I wear mine much more on the bracelet than I ever did before, very happy with it.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just received the single pass tudor style nylon strap from Juelong.

Its pretty good quality for the price. I would say very similar material to the ones from cheapestnatostraps.com

However if you want to put something like this on a high end watch or you are just looking for a premium quality strap then just go for the Crown & Buckle Chevron... its just so much better. The weave, material, hardware, everything is just amazing quality.

With all of them its a bit tricky to adjust to the right size... and if you have a large wrist you will probably not get the end of the strap underneath the second keeper.. its the same with the Tudor OEM.

Some pictures to compare.

Grey is Juelong.
Green and red is Cheapestnato
Midnight and beige is C&B Chevron

Link for Alix:

€ 13,86 11%OFF | New Material Special Nylon For Tudor Black Bay Strap 20mm 22mm For French Troops Parachute Watchband Strap For Nylon Nato Strap
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/oBn2Zh1f9









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

crAss said:


> I think I reached the point where you need to get a timegrapher.
> Has anyone been following the price of the cheap Chinese one? It is around 100 Euros. With the black Friday code and discount it gets to around 95 Euros shipped. Is it a good price or it is roughly what you pay at any time?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I purchased one about a year ago and I'm very glad I did. It helps a lot to regulate. Just did it on a VERY cheap - price and quality - Tevise which ran about 4-5 minutes a day slow. Now after regulating it is about 5-10 seconds a day. Incredible! So get one, they are really usable.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

leastonh said:


> Must. Resist.


Response of the week.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Dedan said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I do prefer Miyota as well. Since the Black Friday campaign lasts another 4 days I will make sure not to rush it.


On the 11.11. sale I got on of these full red $10 coupon few hours before the sale ended. They are better then those selected coupons. Not sure what triggered this, that I made already a bigger purchase or that it was "last minute" promotion. 
This time I didn't get any full red coupons yet.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Maybe someone might like this. Quartz Nomos hommage. Stainless steel case, maybe a sapphire crystal, 39 mm. If I remember right, on 11.11 sale it was something like 40 €. 
I think I had read good things about Natural Park. Unsure how much a ticking quartz second will bother me if it is a small seconds subdial.

€ 33,43 61%OFF | Handcraft Nylon Strap Simple Men Watches Fashion Luxury Watch NATURAL PARK Famous Brand Men Quartz Watches Free Shipping NP1314
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/l5dbcRShl


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

crAss said:


> If you can stretch to it, I'd recommend the 1900 over the 1000. There's more functionality and the screen is better. I'm not sure how much the 1900 is in comparison though.


You beat me to making this recommendation. |>


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Came back from a work trip to find my 11.11 purchases waiting for me. Two Hengrc rubber straps and the I&W Carnival watch. That came on a red nato strap which I really didn't feel worked well with it, so I put it on this brown rally-style strap that I had lying around.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> You beat me to making this recommendation. |>


Since the price is already high and if it gets stop at customs I will have to pay around 40 Euros, I will try to get it through the German or UK Amazon with an invoice in order not to pay VAT (intraEU trade). I will go for the better model also. Thanks!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

More Pagani Daytona problems for yours truly. This time the watch itself stopped completely. Its not a dead battery because the *chrono still works *but the watch itself has just stopped. From partial refund (bracelet issue) I'm now going for full refund. Sigh. Looks like I'm the only one who got a lemon. Everyone else's example seems stellar.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Tsarli said:


> More Pagani Daytona problems for yours truly. This time the watch itself stopped completely. Its not a dead battery because the *chrono still works *but the watch itself has just stopped. From partial refund (bracelet issue) I'm now going for full refund. Sigh. Looks like I'm the only one who got a lemon. Everyone else's example seems stellar.


That sucks. I hope they sort the refund for you without any hassle.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> More Pagani Daytona problems for yours truly. This time the watch itself stopped completely. Its not a dead battery because the *chrono still works *but the watch itself has just stopped. From partial refund (bracelet issue) I'm now going for full refund. Sigh. Looks like I'm the only one who got a lemon. Everyone else's example seems stellar.


Sounds like you had some bad luck indeed. I own the same watch and it's been flawless for 5 months now. I'm sorry you did not have the same experience!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Watchinski said:


> I purchased one about a year ago and I'm very glad I did. It helps a lot to regulate. Just did it on a VERY cheap - price and quality - Tevise which ran about 4-5 minutes a day slow. Now after regulating it is about 5-10 seconds a day. Incredible! So get one, they are really usable.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


It can go the opposite way too when you begin tinkering! Start with a watch reasonably well regulated already at maybe +-30spd, stick it on the TimeGrapher and have a tweaking session. 2hrs later, you're still sat there with a watch that now loses 4 minutes per day and you have lost the will ;-) You have been warned!


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> Sheer coincidence, but I think several of us got our Pagani Daytonas today on Black Friday. And like the rest of you guys, I'm also liking mine a lot. To my fellow Pagani Daytona fans, would this look nicer on a leather strap? Do you intend to keep yours on the bracelet?


I have ready leather strap, but I think I will be keep it on bracelet. Looks ok to me because is thin and not very heavy.
I'm little unhapy with chrono minute hand, it's scaled on 5minutes, so its not easy to be sure is it 2 or 3 or 4 minutes, when timing something.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Came back from a work trip to find my 11.11 purchases waiting for me. Two Hengrc rubber straps and the I&W Carnival watch. That came on a red nato strap which I really didn't feel worked well with it, so I put it on this brown rally-style strap that I had lying around.


nice, link to te I&W?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> nice, link to te I&W?


Sure,
￡65.09 51%OFF | Carnival Automatic Watch Men 2019 Sport Nylon Strap Mechanical Watches Waterproof Auto Date Clock Montre Homme
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/lVTmXAKM

Let me know if you want to know anything more about the watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks!

Random question, but does green/white lume turn yellow over the years?

I love the yellow indices on the OG 1950s Blancpain. Wondering if they actually used to be white/green








It's the one thing the Ali homage is missing imo. As these indices are more white/green rather than yellow. I wish they made it more yellow


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

No, it doesn't. It fades with time, but keeps the green or white.
Yellow pigment is obtained from other chemicals. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

mougino said:


> Valksing said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really liking this. Perhaps a bit of a Tudor GMT knockoff, but it looks clean. Would consider it as a budget GMT. ($90)
> ...


Looks brilliant! How is the reliability and accuracy of the movement? I might consider getting this unbranded one actually, I'm not always a big fan of faux "official chronometer" texts on dials. It's also much cheaper ($70!), and I assume they all come from the same factory anyway 😉


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Valksing said:


> Looks brilliant! How is the reliability and accuracy of the movement? I might consider getting this unbranded one actually, I'm not always a big fan of faux "official chronometer" texts on dials. It's also much cheaper ($70!), and I assume they all come from the same factory anyway
> View attachment 14668097


I dont think the one you show in the picture comes from the same factory as the corgeut. Even the corgeut doesnt come from the same factory as parnis as far as I and other have been able to tell. Some times models look very similar but are quite different in terms of machining and assembly of parts... Off course no one knows for sure 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

These Parnis Gmt's look pretty cool. Anyone here picked one up yet?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

San Martin Hulk anyone?









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> San Martin Hulk anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Yeah I was hit with tax from Singapore too, from CreationWatches (I also accounted for the tax, it just wasn't a good deal anymore). Seems all those grey webshops from Hong Kong & Singapore get taxed. But Ali not as much...


The trick with Creation Watches, if you are in the UK, is not to use their free DHL shipping. If you choose the paid Royal Mail shipping option instead they somehow slip past the taxman. At least I've always been successful this way and have seen this suggested on a few other forums.

The downside is that you have to pay for shipping and they send you the watch without the box (you get it in a little pouch instead - presumably this is to allow a smaller package that sneaks through unnoticed).


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

I got one..solid build, feels like an expensive watch, beautiful looking, I can't tell you how accurate the time is...but I wore it 3 days in a row, no tardiness at work...lol.











Valksing said:


> Looks brilliant! How is the reliability and accuracy of the movement? I might consider getting this unbranded one actually, I'm not always a big fan of faux "official chronometer" texts on dials. It's also much cheaper ($70!), and I assume they all come from the same factory anyway ?
> View attachment 14668097


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

leastonh said:


> If you can stretch to it, I'd recommend the 1900 over the 1000. There's more functionality and the screen is better. I'm not sure how much the 1900 is in comparison though.


I'm an amateur so I just picked up the cheapest option. What's the difference between 1000 and 1900? What did I miss?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Random question, but does green/white lume turn yellow over the years?
> 
> ...


Eh...
You do know that one is radioactive while the other is not, right (C3)?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Dedan said:


> Link?


Pretty pricey for a NH-35 Submariner
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000421618850.html

Esp. considering Heimdallr sells theirs at USD$179.00 and with a option of upgrading to an ETA 2824
https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...ption-green/26-movement-seiko_nh35a_automatic

Even outpricing Heimdallr's bronze submariner diver
https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/116-green-bronze-shark-submariner.html


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Random question, but does green/white lume turn yellow over the years?
> 
> I love the yellow indices on the OG 1950s Blancpain. Wondering if they actually used to be white/green


Yes, they did used to be white. In those days they were using radium paint which gradually "burned" the white pigments in the lume (and sometimes discolored the dial) of older watches.

Modern chemical lume doesn't age in that way, so it's fake aged with pigment. There's even a line of chemical lume called "old radium" because it replicates the look of aged radium paint.

For a time after radium fell from favor, tritium paint was used too, prior to it being restricted to sealed capsules as it is today. Tritium is a far less aggressively radioactive substance than radium, and tritium paint usually didn't discolor as much as it aged, certainly not in comparison with radium paint.



Olciakk said:


> I'm an amateur so I just picked up the cheapest option. What's the difference between 1000 and 1900? What did I miss?


The big differentiator to me was the beat rate being displayed to the tenth of a second by the 1900.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Opened up my Pagani Daytona which stopped running to see what the problem is. I believe it may just need a change of battery. If anyone's interested, here's a photo of its VK53 movement.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Quint1980 said:


> These Parnis Gmt's look pretty cool. Anyone here picked one up yet?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked a blue one. It is on it's way...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

gafi said:


> I picked a blue one. It is on it's way...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Cool, curious to hear your first impressions when it arrives. Any idea what the hidden pusher on the side of the case is for? Is it to set the gmt? I'm not familiar with a gmt movement that has this kind of setting mechanism...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Olciakk said:


> I'm an amateur so I just picked up the cheapest option. What's the difference between 1000 and 1900? What did I miss?


I'm very much an amateur too. The 1900 was only £20 more than the 1000 and the coloured screen is worth that extra.

There's a lot of info online about the two machines and dozens of threads here about them.

Interesting thread here https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/timegrapher-omega-coaxial-weishi-1000-a-1749562-2.html and a quote from post #13 talking about the benefits of a 1900 over the 1000:


> - Color display with higher resolution.
> - Precision 0.1 sec/day as opposed to 1 sec/day
> - Two types of graph display instead of only one
> - Signal conditioning which model 1000 lacks (I'm not sure exactly what that is, but I presume it's something useful - all more advanced models have it).


Another brief discussion here https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/looking-timegraphers-ebay-weishi-generic-1000-19000-a-4061586.html about them both.

Oh, and a much cheaper option which some prefer is here https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/open-source-timing-software-2542874.html

Google is also your friend ;-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Not only are the Chinese good at making up brand names, now they take a go at inventing currencies  I give to you.. the *US€* !!


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

leastonh said:


> There's a lot of info online about the two machines and dozens of threads here about them.


Thank you!! Very useful informations. Sorry I didn't look online (my bad - I didn't search in English), and thanks for a brief comparison  on AliX I found 1900 for about 160$, and as I paid about 90$ (starting price 124$) it makes bigger difference in cost. I find that the two coloured lines is the the biggest advantage of 1900.


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Not an AliX watch, but my Fossil Breaker on an Aoow rubber dive strap.
I bought a couple of these straps for £1.83 each, absolute bargain, they are very soft and comfortable. But they did take an age to arrive, probably around 6 weeks.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Olciakk said:


> Thank you!! Very useful informations. Sorry I didn't look online (my bad - I didn't search in English), and thanks for a brief comparison  on AliX I found 1900 for about 160$, and as I paid about 90$ (starting price 124$) it makes bigger difference in cost. I find that the two coloured lines is the the biggest advantage of 1900.


It's much easier to ask here than try and find specific answers via a search engine, so I was happy to try and help you.

Yes, that is quite a big difference in cost. The only reason I bought the 1900 is because of the small price difference. I bought mine from Amazon UK though, not AliX.

If you need any more help or info, just ask


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Aston-Mac said:


> Not an AliX watch, but my Fossil Breaker on an Aoow rubber dive strap.
> I bought a couple of these straps for £1.83 each, absolute bargain, they are very soft and comfortable. But they did take an age to arrive, probably around 6 weeks.


That's a nice looking watch. Clean dial and the hands are great. Could you give me the model number please? I've looked online for 'Fossil Breaker' and can't find that one.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Dedan said:
> 
> 
> > Link?
> ...


Seems rather expensive indeed. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Aston-Mac said:
> 
> 
> > Not an AliX watch, but my Fossil Breaker on an Aoow rubber dive strap.
> ...


I believe it's an FS5048, there are different bezel and dial combinations. I think it has been discontinued.

It's a nice watch, I've taken it snorkeling and diving and it's survived. It's a big chunk of watch.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

gafi said:


> I picked a blue one. It is on it's way...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Mine arrived 2 days ago and have been wearing it since. It is my first GMT and didn't know what to expect. Setting the gmt hand is easy with the top pusher, advances one hour per push. The lower pusher sets the date and yes, I haven't corrected it for the 1st. The GMT hand stays put as the minute hand moves then starts to move a couple of minutes before the hour then jumps (I think, haven't studied it closely) to the next hour. With no rotating bezel like some GMTs, I guess it is restricted to a second time zone, which is what I will use it for (set to Pacific).

As kind of expected, the shiny hands very in their readability according to ambient light conditions and angle,which I've tried to show in the pictures. In low light they are a bit indistinct. I was also surprised by how thick the case appears, even though it measures only 12.5 mm. However in terms of diameter it appears smaller than its 42mm (45 with crown), due possibly to the main numerals being set in from the edge, to make room for the GMT numerals and minute scale. The strap is not bad, soft and flexible with a slightly distressed look.

No idea what the movement it is, the rotor and upper faces are decorated (milled?). It has gained about 30 seconds in the last 3 days, so all in all a very pleasing purchase. I paid £47.34 on 13 Nov.




































I'd be interested to see the blue version in real life pictures.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Cool, curious to hear your first impressions when it arrives. Any idea what the hidden pusher on the side of the case is for? Is it to set the gmt? I'm not familiar with a gmt movement that has this kind of setting mechanism...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Refer to my more detailed post above, the upper pusher is to advance the GMT hour, lower is for the date. Much easier to adjust than a colleague's Bliger Seamaster GMT hand.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Aston-Mac said:


> I believe it's an FS5048, there are different bezel and dial combinations. I think it has been discontinued.
> 
> It's a nice watch, I've taken it snorkeling and diving and it's survived. It's a big chunk of watch.


Thanks for the reply. Pretty good to have 200m water resistance for how much they were when available new. It does seem to be discontinued so I'll keep an eye out for a used one.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Ordrered from this link. Very helpful seller 'Hannah' , pictures of the watch, packing etc. She kept in touch constantly until the watch was received. I chose a cheaper registered mail route to avoid duties (successfully, I may add)..

The watch, even after the BF discounts, is far more expensive in Aliexpress and Gearbest. It cost me $56.88 all inclusive.

https://m.alibaba.com/product/62152...OEM-Stainless-Steel-Genuine.jpg_140x140xz.jpg

The watch itself is nice and 'bahaus'ish. Acceptable finishing, no visible flaws, Lume on the hands, which is always appreciated. Must be mineral, Sapphire would've costed more.

In all, happy with my first alibaba purchase


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good. And not excessively weird goofy name :-!
I might get one.

Other than the exterior Bauhaus aesthetics, it's identical to Parnis IWC clone. Same movement, I mean.
So the price is about right. Good deal.











d_himan said:


> Ordrered from this link. Very helpful seller 'Hannah' , pictures of the watch, packing etc. She kept in touch constantly until the watch was received. I chose a cheaper registered mail route to avoid duties (successfully, I may add)..
> 
> The watch, even after the BF discounts, is far more expensive in Aliexpress and Gearbest. It cost me $56.88 all inclusive.
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Ordrered from this link. Very helpful seller 'Hannah' , pictures of the watch, packing etc. She kept in touch constantly until the watch was received. I chose a cheaper registered mail route to avoid duties (successfully, I may add)..
> 
> The watch, even after the BF discounts, is far more expensive in Aliexpress and Gearbest. It cost me $56.88 all inclusive.
> 
> ...


Yeah I've got one of these too. It's a lovely watch, the only thing I don't like about it is the font they chose to use on the date wheel. I don't think it goes with the rest of the design... But that could just be my OCD.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks good. And not excessively weird goofy name :-!
> I might get one.
> 
> Other than the exterior Bauhaus aesthetics, it's identical to Parnis IWC clone. Same movement, I mean.
> ...


I bought one or rather had one bought for me nearly 18 months ago, excellent watch, runs very well. Supplied Strap is what you expect........... But I changed it for a SS Bracelet eventually and that is much better than the supplied strap! But for the money you would need to try hard to beat it.









The Blue hands are just great and I have to wear it with a short sleeve shirt in the Summer as my Wife can read the time from across the room, so she does not need to wear a watch! :-!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Dedan said:


> I put a rubber strap on my Parnis Daytona
> 
> View attachment 14666381


I'm not a fan of wearing a rubber strap on my Parnis but your combo works.:-d


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> San Martin Hulk anyone?


Hmmm...is it 235$ better than this Pagani ( comes in green too...) with NH35 as well, ceramic and sapphire?









It's still 60$ today before any coupons.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> I think I reached the point where you need to get a timegrapher.
> Has anyone been following the price of the cheap Chinese one? It is around 100 Euros. With the black Friday code and discount it gets to around 95 Euros shipped. Is it a good price or it is roughly what you pay at any time?


It doesn't get better than that...I paid 105$ and thought it was a deal.
And the aggravation of using phone software to regulate a watch was too much for me to take


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ipse said:


> It doesn't get better than that...I paid 105$ and thought it was a deal.
> And the aggravation of using phone software to regulate a watch was too much for me to take


I tried to use PC software (TG). I got a cheap piezo microphone but never got it to work with 2 laptops I had. To be honest the software was working better with the laptop's built in microphone. It probably needs a pre-amp to work ok.
I now have about 15 Chinese automatics. Apart from 2 watches the rest are between 10 and 30 seconds plus per day accuracy, so probably some regulation would help. I know that I can make things worse but I will start with the two tevises I have. 
In the end it's just another toy.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

On 11.11 I bought a present for my nephew.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000008049183.html

I paid €42 for it.

It came two days ago, but the dial's color it's a little bit different from the processed images :rodekaart

















Aliexpress granted a €30 refund, though! :-!


----------



## thetimelord (Jul 5, 2018)

ententecordiale said:


> The trick with Creation Watches, if you are in the UK, is not to use their free DHL shipping. If you choose the paid Royal Mail shipping option instead they somehow slip past the taxman. At least I've always been successful this way and have seen this suggested on a few other forums.
> 
> The downside is that you have to pay for shipping and they send you the watch without the box (you get it in a little pouch instead - presumably this is to allow a smaller package that sneaks through unnoticed).


Seems to be getting a bit murkier from recent accounts.

Someone said on Hotukdeals recently that they chose the cheapest shipping option and still got billed for Duty + Handling. Seen similar in recent weeks, but whenever I ask for specifics nobody replies.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ententecordiale said:


> The trick with Creation Watches, if you are in the UK, is not to use their free DHL shipping. If you choose the paid Royal Mail shipping option instead they somehow slip past the taxman. At least I've always been successful this way and have seen this suggested on a few other forums.
> 
> The downside is that you have to pay for shipping and they send you the watch without the box (you get it in a little pouch instead - presumably this is to allow a smaller package that sneaks through unnoticed).


DHL are quite a good delivery company, but they do seem to put everything through C&E so you have pretty much a 100% chance of getting hit for a whole bunch of Tax in one way or the other, which makes it not such a great deal. In contrast, people who ship in a padded envelope by 2nd Class Mail, although it can take up to three weeks from HongKong or China, you very rarely get hit for Tax. I buy Casio from a US dealer, who ships you just the watch in a plain plastic bag inside a padded envelope and you don't seem to get hit for Tax, so I pay just the Dollar Price, plus a nominal sum for shipping, it takes a week or so, but I have not got hit for so far! I have bought from a Singapore dealer who if you want the box, for a small fee ships it too you in a separate pack a few days later! So neither the watch or box gets hit for tax! Problem is that guy worked for the last two years, but this year zilch, so he either got hit or does not want to play any more, which is a pity because he was a good source for the latest model Seiko's for a great low price.

Now I have also noticed that quite a few US dealers no longer ship to the UK off Fleabay, which is a damn shame as the eBay Scheme where you paid for the shipping and taxes up front through Pitney Bowes, worked like a charm and I bought quite a few watches that way, but now without that you tend to get hit more for Tax, so it is just not worth it buying from the US, especially for a watch that is say a Bargain Price of say $250 in the US, but the taxes and shipping can easily double the price, so no longer a good deal for us in Europe!

Best regards,
Jim

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

gafi said:


> I picked a blue one. It is on it's way...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


Gafi - hope you're well 

I'd be interested in the quality of the watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I did CreationWatch's 'recommended' option to not get taxed. Shipping took much longer, didn't come with the original box...and it still got taxed. It's almost like CW is pulling a fast one with their recommendations just to keep their shipping costs low.


----------



## Valksing (Oct 4, 2018)

SundayDuffer said:


> I got one..solid build, feels like an expensive watch, beautiful looking, I can't tell you how accurate the time is...but I wore it 3 days in a row, no tardiness at work...lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, does it wear big though? I've got rather small wrists (6.5" / 16.5cm circumference) so I'm worried I'll wear it like an oversized watch.


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

no-time said:


> Gafi - hope you're well
> 
> I'd be interested in the quality of the watch.


Very well, thanks  Hope you are too.

Ofcourse, will report here once the watch arrives.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> On 11.11 I bought a present for my nephew.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000008049183.html
> 
> ...


Color looks perfect.:-!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This looks like a nice little dress watch for £15. Always liked Tank-style watches but never considered getting one because I wouldn't wear it all that much. But for £15, might as well give it a try. Reviews are good
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32828762864.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.92d12e0eKKUcWF
.
.
.
Also, anybody know of some nice Ali bracelets that fit an Orient Ray II? I think I've given up on finding the right leather strap for it (nothing seemed to really work on it). I guess Submariner-style watches are really best on bracelet after all.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

GarySeiko said:


> Mine arrived 2 days ago and have been wearing it since. It is my first GMT and didn't know what to expect. Setting the gmt hand is easy with the top pusher, advances one hour per push. The lower pusher sets the date and yes, I haven't corrected it for the 1st. The GMT hand stays put as the minute hand moves then starts to move a couple of minutes before the hour then jumps (I think, haven't studied it closely) to the next hour. With no rotating bezel like some GMTs, I guess it is restricted to a second time zone, which is what I will use it for (set to Pacific).
> 
> As kind of expected, the shiny hands very in their readability according to ambient light conditions and angle,which I've tried to show in the pictures. In low light they are a bit indistinct. I was also surprised by how thick the case appears, even though it measures only 12.5 mm. However in terms of diameter it appears smaller than its 42mm (45 with crown), due possibly to the main numerals being set in from the edge, to make room for the GMT numerals and minute scale. The strap is not bad, soft and flexible with a slightly distressed look.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed description. It looks like a really nice watch. I love the beige/cream dial and numerals. It does look pretty thick for being only 12.5mm which is not that thick at all...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## SundayDuffer (Aug 11, 2014)

[/QUOTE]Looks great, does it wear big though? I've got rather small wrists (6.5" / 16.5cm circumference) so I'm worried I'll wear it like an oversized watch.[/QUOTE]

here's a straight shot looking down. I have a 6.7ish wrist also..and No, the watch doesnt wear BIG on me, at least i dont think it does.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Looking back at 11.11 and Black Friday, a few observations at my end:

1) The ‘Aliexpress Standard’ shipping mode (for me at least) has become the best bang for the buck shipping service – an international ‘amazon prime’.. All my 10+ 11.11. purchases are in, no customs on any of them. In fact, none of my 50/60+ shipments so far through this mode over the last 2 years have been charged any customs – most of them are at my doorstep within 2 weeks. 

2) I’ve had horror custom problems with EMS/Fedex/DHL etc – I had to sometimes personally visit for clearance – something my schedule doesn’t permit easily. China Post Registered Mail is too slow and sometimes customs are levied. A few others such as NL, Malaysia registered posts are slightly better - but nowhere close to Aliexpress Standard shipping...

So essentially, most of my watch purchases, will either be offline or through Aliexpress - Alibaba/ebay in some cases. Goodbye to a lot of micro-brands. 

3) The BF sale seems better than 11.11 in terms of prices and coupons - so many $7 off $50+, $10 off $100 and $15 off $150 coupons. I could have saved some money had I been patient enough…


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

d_himan said:


> he BF sale seems better than 11.11 in terms of prices and coupons - so many $7 off $50+, $10 off $100 and $15 off $150 coupons. I could have saved some money had I been patient enough&#8230;


The one watch I tracked through both - the Cadisen C1032 - was considerably cheaper in bulk over the past few days than it was on 11/11. But like on 11/11, I simply couldn't think of any mechanically-inclined watchless friends or acquaintances to whom I'd not already given a C1032 (or my earlier preferred gateway mechanical gift - the Seiko SNK809) for whom to stockpile these for as gifts. So I bought none, even though the prices were great. :-(

(Clearly, I need to meet more people so I can give away more watches. :-d)


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> The one watch I tracked through both - the Cadisen C1032 - was considerably cheaper in bulk over the past few days than it was on 11/11. But like on 11/11, I simply couldn't think of any mechanically-inclined watchless friends or acquaintances to whom I'd not already given a C1032 (or my earlier preferred gateway mechanical gift - the Seiko SNK809) for whom to stockpile these for as gifts. So I bought none, even though the prices were great. :-(
> 
> (Clearly, I need to meet more people so I can give away more watches. :-d)


No worries.
The next sales after Black Friday are the 12/12 sales.
After 12/12, comes the Xmas/Boxer day/New Year sales.
More than enough time if you are planning a buy.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Any advice for leather straps on Ali for a small 6.5 inch wrist?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

d_himan said:


> Looking back at 11.11 and Black Friday, a few observations at my end:
> 
> 1) The 'Aliexpress Standard' shipping mode (for me at least) has become the best bang for the buck shipping service - an international 'amazon prime'.. All my 10+ 11.11. purchases are in, no customs on any of them. In fact, none of my 50/60+ shipments so far through this mode over the last 2 years have been charged any customs - most of them are at my doorstep within 2 weeks.
> 
> ...


That matches my experience as well from the last 2.5 years.

Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just stumbled across this really weird watch. I've never seen anything like this.

£55.01 | Magnetic ball Watch Unique Designer Quartz Innovate Concepts Luxury Waterproof Man Wrist Watch Best selling 2019 EOEO
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/7GU65Nuoj









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just stumbled across this really weird watch. I've never seen anything like this.
> 
> £55.01 | Magnetic ball Watch Unique Designer Quartz Innovate Concepts Luxury Waterproof Man Wrist Watch Best selling 2019 EOEO
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/7GU65Nuoj
> ...


I can't remember what it's called, but it's designed for blind people. Very clever.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> I can't remember what it's called, but it's designed for blind people. Very clever.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Ah ok. That makes sense.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Anyone know of any discount codes that still work?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Dedan said:


> Anyone know of any discount codes that still work?


Code *BF5* should discount 5€ on orders of 45€ or above.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Ordrered from this link. Very helpful seller 'Hannah' , pictures of the watch, packing etc. She kept in touch constantly until the watch was received. I chose a cheaper registered mail route to avoid duties (successfully, I may add)..
> 
> The watch, even after the BF discounts, is far more expensive in Aliexpress and Gearbest. It cost me $56.88 all inclusive.
> 
> ...


I'm curious what about import taxes when ordering by Alibaba. Could you tell me what was written on the parcel? Did they write full price of the watch? Which logistics company did you choose?


No1VIPER said:


> I've just stumbled across this really weird watch. I've never seen anything like this.
> 
> £55.01 | Magnetic ball Watch Unique Designer Quartz Innovate Concepts Luxury Waterproof Man Wrist Watch Best selling 2019 EOEO
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/7GU65Nuoj
> ...


I've seen that watch in real life during a meeting with a blind man in a tyflolab with a group of students from my University. He was using this watch and said the it's very convenient. There is a magnetic force that holds those balls in right places. They don't fall off when you touch them but they always come back when you mess it. It looked really interesting and was nicely made.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Any advice for leather straps on Ali for a small 6.5 inch wrist?


 I'd recommend these. I have a few of both.

£5.34 57%OFF | Italian Genuine Leather Watchbands Black Dark Brown Men 18 20 22mm Soft Vintage Watch Band Strap Metal Pin Buckle Accessories
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tl0973ywX

£9.58 30%OFF | MAIKES Watch accessories watchbands 18mm - 26mm brown vintage oil wax leather watch band for samsung gear s3 Fossil watch strap
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ZhMHfDIYF

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Decided to pull the trigger on this Corgeut and went for the Miyota 8215 version instead of Seagull









(NATO strap does not look so good on my small wrist IMO)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just stumbled across this really weird watch. I've never seen anything like this.
> 
> £55.01 | Magnetic ball Watch Unique Designer Quartz Innovate Concepts Luxury Waterproof Man Wrist Watch Best selling 2019 EOEO
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/7GU65Nuoj
> ...


the Eon Bradley is VERY similar. on the real thing the minute or hour hand is on the outer rim of the watch instead of the face. but it's definitely an interesting piece. I've seen the real deal on wrist at Disney one day. for sure a conversation piece.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

I was about to make my first order from aliex. But at check out I am not finding anywhere to enter the friday 10 code I had been reading about. Can anyone help me with this


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Gavinr said:


> I was about to make my first order from aliex. But at check out I am not finding anywhere to enter the friday 10 code I had been reading about. Can anyone help me with this


If you're on the mobile app it should be on the very bottom, right above the total price. It should say something like 'promo code'.
Although, I am not sure if friday10 still works.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Gavinr said:


> I was about to make my first order from aliex. But at check out I am not finding anywhere to enter the friday 10 code I had been reading about. Can anyone help me with this


This is on the mobile app. It always best to use this, as it tends to give the best prices too.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Olciakk said:


> I'm curious what about import taxes when ordering by Alibaba. Could you tell me what was written on the parcel? Did they write full price of the watch? Which logistics company did you choose?.


They declare at $15-20. The sellers usually have shipping agents who advice them. In my case, the seller assured me that shipping through Malaysian Registered Post would take 3 weeks and wouldn't attract customs. Happened exactly that way...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Olciakk said:


> I'm curious what about import taxes when ordering by Alibaba. Could you tell me what was written on the parcel? Did they write full price of the watch? Which logistics company did you choose?I've seen that watch in real life during a meeting with a blind man in a tyflolab with a group of students from my University. He was using this watch and said the it's very convenient. There is a magnetic force that holds those balls in right places. They don't fall off when you touch them but they always come back when you mess it. It looked really interesting and was nicely made.


I got stung ordering my first item from Alibaba. I had to pay £8 customs, which is fine. But then got charged £12 by Parcelforce for a 'clearance fee'. So I decided to query it.

This was there response:

'Parcelforce Worldwide has moved to a single customs clearance fee of £12.00 for all import parcels which have a contents value declared below £873.00 ( equivalent to 1000 euros).. This threshold is set by HMRC and the UK Government. For the high value parcels with contents above this threshold Parcelforce Worldwide charge a flat rate clearance fee of £25.00.

All commercial carriers charge an administration fee to the recipient of imported parcels where duties and VAT are due to be collected.. This is normally a flat rate fee or a charge proportionate to a fixed percentage of duties and taxes (e.g. 2.5% of the total Customs charges), whichever is higher.. In addition, whilst we don't have detailed insight into our competitors' decisions on the clearance charges they have in place, their published tariff structures also have a range of additional import clearance surcharges which may further increase this clearance cost.

Parcelforce Worldwide believes that a flat fee is a more transparent and administratively simpler way of charging customers.. Our fee covers the cost of the additional handling, administration, collection of monies and provision of facilities for the clearance of packages subject to duties or VAT. There are no additional import surcharges on top of these.'

https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I got stung ordering my first item from Alibaba. I had to pay £8 customs, which is fine. But then got charged £12 by Parcelforce for a 'clearance fee'. So I decided to query it.
> 
> This was there response:
> 
> ...


Well, that puts a whole new perspective on my purchases from Ali. The vast majority of things I buy from them are well under £20. Adding £12 on top of any duty will just make it pointless shopping with Ali in future if the shipping method is Parcelforce. I'm assuming Royal Mail will be ok. Thanks for the info.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Well, that puts a whole new perspective on my purchases from Ali. The vast majority of things I buy from them are well under £20. Adding £12 on top of any duty will just make it pointless shopping with Ali in future if the shipping method is Parcelforce. I'm assuming Royal Mail will be ok. Thanks for the info.


That was from Alibaba not AliExpress. I always choice the 'Free AliExpress Standard Shipping' and that tends to avoid customs fees. 
I've only ever been stung buying phones on AliExpress.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Dedan said:


> Decided to pull the trigger on this Corgeut and went for the Miyota 8215 version instead of Seagull
> 
> View attachment 14671669
> 
> ...


I bought it last September. Good watch. You'll love it


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I wore it all summer swimming with it with a bond NATO. I bought the suede strap separately and wear it like that now. Love it!
The suede strap was sold by Omega on the model with the pointing seconds hand. The lollipop one was originally sold with the nato and metal bracelet.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Received my Loreo day-date "hulk" submariner, with sapphire crystal (tested and confirmed), screw-down crown, hand-winding and hacking (surprised)!

From the 11/11 sale. I can't complain so far!

BTW, anyone know the movement used??


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

rednakes said:


> Received my Loreo day-date submariner, with sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, hand-winding and hacking!
> 
> From the 11/12 sale. I can't complain so far!
> 
> ...


Seagull ST16. Decent movement. On two watches of mine it runs +3/4 spd.



crAss said:


> I wore it all summer swimming with it with a bond NATO. I bought the suede strap separately and wear it like that now. Love it!
> The suede strap was sold by Omega on the model with the pointing seconds hand. The lollipop one was originally sold with the nato and metal bracelet.


Yes, I love that strap too. 
I bought also a metal bracelet









I'm relieved to know it is actually water resistant!


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Seagull ST16. Decent movement. On two watches of mine it runs +3/4 spd.


Thanks! Yeah so far, after about an hour it hasn't lost a second.


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

Is there a definitive view on whether this Guanqin GJ16034 is an original design or an homage? I've never seen another watch with this bezel shape.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ententecordiale said:


> Is there a definitive view on whether this Guanqin GJ16034 is an original design or an homage? I've never seen another watch with this bezel shape.


Bezel is from Corum Admiral's Cup. Dial is very similar to that used by several Richemont brands. Overall watch is a mishmash of elements, but if it's a direct copy of anything it's not of anything I've ever seen.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

crAss said:


> I wore it all summer swimming with it with a bond NATO. I bought the suede strap separately and wear it like that now. Love it!
> The suede strap was sold by Omega on the model with the pointing seconds hand. The lollipop one was originally sold with the nato and metal bracelet.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Nice! I went for the suede strap simply because I don't really like wearing nato straps. I am very much looking forward to receiving the watch. It seem te be a quality piece!


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> *Bezel is from Corum Admiral's Cup*. Dial is very similar to that used by several Richemont brands. Overall watch is a mishmash of elements, but if it's a direct copy of anything it's not of anything I've ever seen.


I have to say I like it better than the original.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

ententecordiale said:


> I have to say I like it better than the original.


Indeed, the Admiral's Cup family have never been what I'd call good looking. A friend has this Guanquin. It is a handsome watch. Sadly his was bought just after Guanquin dropped sapphire and the NH36A in favor of mineral glas and the 8215, but he enjoys it anyway.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Just ordered one of these, couldn't pass up on the price..

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000093357955.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dfMcCU1


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> Starking TM0915 high beat automatic watch review ~26-32$ on ali (check link in the video description)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the style, but not the finish on that one. Somewhere on this forum I've posted pics of my 0915 transplanted in an AM0184. Then it at least has sapphire and a real steel case. I had the AM0184 case leftover from a little project...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Valksing said:


> I'm really liking this. Perhaps a bit of a Tudor GMT knockoff, but it looks clean. Would consider it as a budget GMT. ($90)
> 
> View attachment 14665485


I have it and by now heavily modded it. The Shanghai movement is not too bad actually (although it would raise eyebrows to a watchmaker) The only pet peeves to me are the tiny date window, the fact that on mine the crown tore open whilst simply winding it and the case brushing on mine on the lugs was done too far, giving an ugly step in the side profile. There are other homages of these on alix now.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Olciakk said:


> I'm curious what about import taxes when ordering by Alibaba. Could you tell me what was written on the parcel? Did they write full price of the watch? Which logistics company did you choose?I've seen that watch in real life during a meeting with a blind man in a tyflolab with a group of students from my University. He was using this watch and said the it's very convenient. There is a magnetic force that holds those balls in right places. They don't fall off when you touch them but they always come back when you mess it. It looked really interesting and was nicely made.


Contact seller and ask if they're willing to write $10 and mark it as gift on parcel.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Seagull ST16. Decent movement. On two watches of mine it runs +3/4 spd.
> 
> Yes, I love that strap too.
> I bought also a metal bracelet
> ...


Can you send a link to the metal bracelet? I bought one which is a replacement for the Omega but didn't fit. Needed to drop new holes for it and never got to it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

ententecordiale said:


> Is there a definitive view on whether this Guanqin GJ16034 is an original design or an homage? I've never seen another watch with this bezel shape.
> 
> View attachment 14672769


I'm not sure if it is original design or not.
But this is one of my favorite watches! First ordered one with white dial. I was so impressed with case, dial, hands and overall look (but not the butterfly clasp, which came with broken pin!) that I immediately order black one too. Ordered both when they still have Seiko movement and sapphire crystal.
I must say, white dial version is far nicer than black one. White dial has nice sunburst effect, while black is more dull.

I really like the unique? case on this Guanqin and on my opinion it is much nicer than boring case on Cadisen C1032.

My teenage daughter borrowed black one and it is her first automatic watch and she really likes it - one more family member is getting into watches


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

rednakes said:


> Received my Loreo day-date "hulk" submariner, with sapphire crystal (tested and confirmed), screw-down crown, hand-winding and hacking (surprised)!
> 
> From the 11/11 sale. I can't complain so far!
> 
> View attachment 14672691


Okay, here are a few cons about this watch after wearing it for a few hours yesterday:


The bracelet is painful to wear. It might be a combination of the weight and sharp edges that are digging into my skin.
The bezel action is uneven and sometimes gets stuck. It's cheap. My thumb is a bit sore now. 
There are two bits of dust under the dial! I guess I can open the watch up and fix it later. My Cadisen C1032 which I got recently also had this issue ;(
Mine has a small dent at the bottom of the casing, on the side. 

Not sure if it's worth disputing with AliX as I've already opened it up from its plastic wrapping. And I've already disputed and received some money back for a couple items lately already, I don't want to lose my account.

So, I guess that despite the sapphire, hacking, handwinding, and accuracy, we still have to remember that on Ali Express the lack of quality control is part of the reason for the low prices


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Could not resist. After I finally got one of these full red $10 coupons I pulled the trigger on this 39mm NH 35 Flieger. Paid 75€.

€ 85,39 31%OFF | ADDIES Fully Automatic Mechanical Men Watch 200m Waterproof Stainless Steel Belt Pilot Business Luminous Watches Sapphire Glass
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/WfZchKcyb

Being in Thailand over the European winter I have to make full use of the Sino Thai Free Trade Agreement. No worries about additional custom fees. On 11.11. I ordered the seagull 1963 for 135 euros and the Parnis (bell&ross bellytanker) Panda meccaquartz. Had them for a week so far and found no flaws.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

rednakes said:


> Okay, here are a few cons about this watch after wearing it for a few hours yesterday:
> 
> 
> The bracelet is painful to wear. It might be a combination of the weight and sharp edges that are digging into my skin.
> ...


Thanks for posting this, it's useful to know. Considering the stellar comments made about both the Cadisen C1032 and the Loreo sub it's a pity their QC lets them down. I guess you do have to roll the dice when you order from Ali.


----------



## ententecordiale (Oct 20, 2018)

rkovac said:


> I'm not sure if it is original design or not.
> But this is one of my favorite watches! First ordered one with white dial. I was so impressed with case, dial, hands and overall look (but not the butterfly clasp, which came with broken pin!) that I immediately order black one too. Ordered both when they still have Seiko movement and sapphire crystal.
> I must say, white dial version is far nicer than black one. White dial has nice sunburst effect, while black is more dull.
> 
> ...


That's really great - your daughter has good taste. I have the white dial and I really wish I had ordered early enough to get the Seiko movement. It's still a fantastic looking watch with a lot of character but the rotor is quite noisy. I like it so much I'm toying with the idea of swapping in a new Seiko movement.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

spacecat said:


> Could not resist. After I finally got one of these full red $10 coupons I pulled the trigger on this 39mm NH 35 Flieger. Paid 75€.
> 
> € 85,39 31%OFF | ADDIES Fully Automatic Mechanical Men Watch 200m Waterproof Stainless Steel Belt Pilot Business Luminous Watches Sapphire Glass
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/WfZchKcyb


I've been looking at this watch for weeks now. After You get it, please tell us how's the lume and if it's really 39mm or bigger/smaller.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

pr0t0n said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > Could not resist. After I finally got one of these full red $10 coupons I pulled the trigger on this 39mm NH 35 Flieger. Paid 75€.
> ...


I think a forum member reported bad luck with the second hand falling off but that it was an easy fix. I took the risk as I am in Thailand at the moment and it isn't that expensive here to let a watchmaker repair something like this. 
My biggest concern is that I might cannot live with the date window and the white date disc.

Will report on the lume and the size. As I have a small wrist I prefer smaller watches, even if these kind of watches came big in the original style.

If you looked at this for weeks you probably know it was 75€ (with coupons) on 11.11. too.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Anybody had to pay import tax to Europe on Aliexpress watches? I haven't on the few sub-£50 watches I've bought, but I might pick up that £135 watch, and an extra ~40% (tax plus fees) on top of that would be a bit of a turnoff. I'd probably get a Spinnaker from the UK in stead if it's gonna be close to £200. But it seems on Google that people usually don't get hit with tax


I had to pay 60+€ for customs for my San Martin Tuna. Maybe they became suspicious because of the large box instead of the styrofoam one that comes with cheap watches.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

crAss said:


> Can you send a link to the metal bracelet? I bought one which is a replacement for the Omega but didn't fit. Needed to drop new holes for it and never got to it.


This bracelet doesn't fit easily. 
It was no small feat adapting it to the watch lugs.
I had to use a flat file on the curved ends.
Probably the one you bought it's the same as mine.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32991404976.html


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

dup


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

spacecat said:


> I think a forum member reported bad luck with the second hand falling off but that it was an easy fix. I took the risk as I am in Thailand at the moment and it isn't that expensive here to let a watchmaker repair something like this.
> My biggest concern is that I might cannot live with the date window and the white date disc.
> 
> Will report on the lume and the size. As I have a small wrist I prefer smaller watches, even if these kind of watches came big in the original style.
> ...


Yeah, I didn't want any watch this year but 11.11 got me when I wasn't looking and ordered Cranival's Nomos homage. This pilot is on Ali in several places, prices are raniging from 85€ to 110€.
I'm a small wristed guy too , thanks man!

By the way - sapphire, 200m WR, Seiko automatic and Superluminova for 85 euros? Looks suspiciously great.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ententecordiale said:


> That's really great - your daughter has good taste. I have the white dial and I really wish I had ordered early enough to get the Seiko movement. It's still a fantastic looking watch with a lot of character but the rotor is quite noisy. I like it so much I'm toying with the idea of swapping in a new Seiko movement.


I bought one with the NH36 movement around 18 months ago, the style and case are great in my opinion, but I would buy more if I could get them with the Seiko movement, but at present that is not going to happen it seems.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Could not resist. After I finally got one of these full red $10 coupons I pulled the trigger on this 39mm NH 35 Flieger. Paid 75€.
> 
> € 85,39 31%OFF | ADDIES Fully Automatic Mechanical Men Watch 200m Waterproof Stainless Steel Belt Pilot Business Luminous Watches Sapphire Glass
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/WfZchKcyb


Nice find. Excellent size and price. |>



spacecat said:


> My biggest concern is that I might cannot live with the date window and the white date disc.


I guess that means there's not a no-date version then. :-(



Ale De Alis said:


> When you buy "expensive" watches you should try to contact the seller and ask XXXXXXXXXXX ;-)


If you do, don't post about it here because it's clearly against the forum rules. Mods have warned people against discussing this before. Please don't get this thread shut down.



leastonh said:


> Thanks for posting this, it's useful to know. Considering the stellar comments made about both the Cadisen C1032 and the Loreo sub it's a pity their QC lets them down. I guess you do have to roll the dice when you order from Ali.


I've bought a lot of the Cadisen C1032 as gifts, and I've noticed the hand alignment is usually off a little bit. Since it only has markers every five minutes, it's really only noticeable at the top of the hour, and only in one case was it bad enough to be very noticeable if you aren't looking for it (and I got a partial refund on that one), but it is puzzling since proper hand alignment isn't generally thought of as being all that difficult. Odd thing to save time on and a sign that indeed QC and even basic assembly steps are commonly abbreviated to allow these low prices.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> I bought also a metal bracelet
> 
> View attachment 14672725


Where did you buy the bracelet for the Corgeut Spectre?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> When you buy "expensive" watches you should try to contact the seller and ask to declare $20 ;-)


It doesn't work all times. Customs opened the package and found the declared value not congruent, so I had to send them a copy of the invoice.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> Where did you buy the bracelet for the Corgeut Spectre?





Ale De Alis said:


> This bracelet doesn't fit easily.
> It was no small feat adapting it to the watch lugs.
> I had to use a flat file on the curved ends.
> Probably the one you bought it's the same as mine.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32991404976.html


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ale De Alis said:


> It was no small feat adapting it to the watch lugs.
> I had to use a flat file on the curved ends.


It's actually preferable IMO to have too much metal, because it can always be filed to fit. The opposite problem is hard to solve.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> This bracelet doesn't fit easily.
> It was no small feat adapting it to the watch lugs.
> I had to use a flat file on the curved ends.
> Probably the one you bought it's the same as mine.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32991404976.html


Yes we have the same. I thought too much had to be removed, this is why I did not try a file. 
Will try when I get the time.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

crAss said:


> Yes we have the same. I thought too much had to be removed, this is why I did not try a file.
> Will try when I get the time.


At first, that was my thought, too.
You'd be surprised how easy it is to file stainless steel.
I just removed these small edges:


----------



## Matt2.8NJ (Dec 28, 2018)

I'm looking for the attached watch. Anyone have a link to purchase a single unit of this?


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Well I am finally jumping into the Chinese market with both feet! Wish me luck.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Let's try this again . In my excitement I forgot to edit my image with the scarlet MM . I apologize, mods please remove OP. 
Well I am jumping into the Chinese market with both feet! Wish me luck


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

That whom shall not be posted has been posted.
You might want to delet that image.

As for the Corguet diver,




It is too shiny for my taste.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> That whom shall not be posted has been posted.
> You might want to delet that image.
> 
> As for the Corguet diver,
> ...


 Yes , I am quite embarrassed. I have only seen that warning around the forum around 1000 times. I actually tried to delete 1st post and it told me I did not have the ability to do so. I was hoping the mods would see it and delete. My bad 
I have really been looking at sterile versions. I wanted to avoid the controversial branding issue, but titanium case and saphire for 100 had me convonced.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Matt2.8NJ said:


> I'm looking for the attached watch. Anyone have a link to purchase a single unit of this?
> 
> View attachment 14675827


That is a sterile Bertucci and they're very affordable.

http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/home.html

You can buy them at various sites.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Matt2.8NJ said:


> I'm looking for the attached watch. Anyone have a link to purchase a single unit of this?
> 
> View attachment 14675827





Techme said:


> That is a sterile Bertucci and they're very affordable.
> 
> http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/home.html
> 
> ...


$200 to $300 for a quartz is not "very affordable", all the more in this specific thread...

More affordable contenders from AliExpress:
$15 Infantry https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kCZ0H6xzZ









Allegedly sterile military cheapo ($5) https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/2FOHx1hij









Btw long time not see a website like Bertucci's  flashback from the early 00's! they've not planned that mobile users may visit it...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> $200 to $300 for a quartz is not "very affordable", all the more in this specific thread...
> 
> More affordable contenders from AliExpress:
> $15 Infantry https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kCZ0H6xzZ
> ...


You should check out the "Bargain Bin" (i.e., sale) section of the Bertucci website. There are plenty of models, and all range in price from $39 to $79. It's not quite as cheap as the Ali examples, but Bertuccis are quality watches.

http://www.bertucciwatches.com/Bertucci/bargainbin.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> $200 to $300 for a quartz is not "very affordable", all the more in this specific thread...
> 
> More affordable contenders from AliExpress:
> $15 Infantry https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kCZ0H6xzZ
> ...


Bertucci bargain bin is what you want. They're far superior than an Infantry.

You can even get titanium ones.

The Bertucci watches have fixed lug bars.

Also, the straps are thick but are very good quality with an excellent reputation.

These watches are often bought up in bargain threads for their good price to quality ratio.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

> Btw long time not see a website like Bertucci's  flashback from the early 00's! they've not planned that mobile users may visit it...


I TOTALLY agree. It is possibly the worst website I've seen. It made my eyes bleed.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

The Corgeut Railmaster hommage finally came in. I immediately put it on a brown leather strap. It looks and wears fantastic. The finishing of the case is great, the dial is simply fabulous in real life. Only downside is the miyota movement: it's the non decorated one. Does not hack, but hand winds.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> The Corgeut Railmaster hommage finally came in. I immediately put it on a brown leather strap. It looks and wears fantastic. The finishing of the case is great, the dial is simply fabulous in real life. Only downside is the miyota movement: it's the non decorated one. Does not hack, but hand winds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this watch, put mine on leather too.
If anyone else is looking to get this, there is a hacking version of this on the Manbuwatch website, cited earlier in this thread.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My only Black Friday expenditure was the infamous Shark Army "diver," beige dial.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

So my Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage came in after *5 days* of ordering. WTH that was so fast, how is that even possible at free shipping?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000008307569.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.26064c4dfTdG9z

Some issues I have with mine:

1. It has no drilled lugs like in the image
2. It has no date like it should.

^ I feel like for these inconsistencies I should be able to get a partial refund? I cba doing a whole return thing, so maybe ask for like 20% off or something, what you think?

3. the hands are silver in stead of white -- Don't really care tbh
4. The bezel doesn't align properly 
5. The bezel action feels crunchy when I try to turn it slowly..
6. The 1 at the '12' is ever-so-slightly angled, very annoying now I've seen it
7. The crown still has a 'stop' (would've been for date) in between the winding and setting the time, but it does nothing. What's this about? When I turn downwards it does make a weird click.

Overall, not really impressed with Chinese CQ especially for a $175 watch. And if they can't even get order basics right at $175, who knows what else they're neglecting.

At least it still looks nice, and the case and crystal look good. It's essentially a Helson Skindiver but at 25% of the price.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

john_marston said:


> So my Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage came in after *5 days* of ordering. WTH that was so fast, how is that even possible at free shipping?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000008307569.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.26064c4dfTdG9z
> 
> ...


If I were you I'd ask for a refund at once!
The crystal is flat or slightly domed?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ale De Alis said:


> If I were you I'd ask for a refund at once!
> The crystal is flat or slightly domed?


Ask for partial refund you think?

It is slightly domed yes, why you ask?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Ask for partial refund you think?
> 
> It is slightly domed yes, why you ask?


Partial of course. 
Attach your watch's picture and the shop's picture to the dispute.
I'm pretty sure Aliexpress is going to grant you the refund.
I ask because I may buy that watch, in the future ;-)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ale De Alis said:


> Partial of course.
> Attach your watch's picture and the shop's picture to the dispute.
> I'm pretty sure Aliexpress is going to grant you the refund.
> I ask because I may buy that watch, in the future ;-)


Ah I see! I'll ask for 20% off. Seems fair for missing the date and drilled lug holes (not to mention the other issues). Only problem is I can't open the dispute until 'after 10 days since the item was shipped' according to Ali, and if I confirm goods received I agree that it was in good order. I guess I'll wait.

Still not unhappy with my purchase, despite the issues. Again, you get something 80% as good as a Helson Skindiver but at 25% of the price. If you want a 1950s fifty fathoms I don't think you can beat it for the price. 
Aside from the quality details, the only real design flaw I'd say is that it's a bit too thick. 15mm is chunky. Would've looked a lot more elegant had it been thinner.


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Monaco homage Paulareis:-!


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

It's even beter on a black croc. Yes, a real strap monster. Love this watch!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> So my Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage came in after *5 days* of ordering. WTH that was so fast, how is that even possible at free shipping?
> 
> Some issues I have with mine:
> 
> ...


That sucks to hear because I also ended up ordering a Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage watch over this past weekend. It was using the same pics that all of the listings seem to use, but mine ended up being a bit cheaper. After a coupon code it ended up costing me $137. That seller already bumped up the price to $170 after my order too. I didn't notice at the time of purchase that it was a seller with zero feedback so I'm not sure what is going to show up if anything. The watch finally shipped today and I received the tracking number so I will see in most likely a few weeks.


----------



## peternic1 (Nov 9, 2018)

Matt2.8NJ said:


> I'm looking for the attached watch. Anyone have a link to purchase a single unit of this?
> 
> View attachment 14675827


Massdrop, or Drop as they're now calling themselves, often have Bertucci watches at good prices. Can't remember the exact price but around the $50 mark.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> So my Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage came in after *5 days* of ordering. WTH that was so fast, how is that even possible at free shipping?


 my Black Friday San Martin 'Damasko DA37' purchase hasn't even shipped yet....


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

I am happy with my Parnis D̶a̶y̶t̶o̶n̶a̶ Bell&ross Bellytanker. Sits well on my 6.5 inch wrist. Screwed links on bracelet we're easy to remove, still one left and microadjustment to make it even smaller for those with smaller wrist. Found no big flaw so far, except bezel alignment is a bit off, but you have to be looking for it to notice it.

Got it for about 57 € after coupons on 11.11. sale from this store.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/3VUjJHDsR

Black ceramic bezel is shiny and reflects light a lot in real life compared to the product photos. Also a finger print magnet. My first ceramic bezel, so I have no comparison to make a judgement about this.

The dial colour is better captured in the product photos then in my photo.

Forget about lume, the white part on the hands glows a bit in the dark but not a lot. Doesn't bother me.

The cat's name is Stardog.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> So my Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage came in after *5 days* of ordering. WTH that was so fast, how is that even possible at free shipping?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000008307569.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.26064c4dfTdG9z
> 
> ...


I like the name SteeDive and that watch looks great in the pics. I could probably live with everything you mentioned except the bezel and wonky number 1. Those would drive me up the wall and I wouldn't wear the watch. Trouble is, sending it back to China will be a pita to say the least. It's a damn shame you've run into these issues with such a nice looking watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

bigmatt17073 said:


> That sucks to hear because I also ended up ordering a Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage watch over this past weekend. It was using the same pics that all of the listings seem to use, but mine ended up being a bit cheaper. After a coupon code it ended up costing me $137. That seller already bumped up the price to $170 after my order too. I didn't notice at the time of purchase that it was a seller with zero feedback so I'm not sure what is going to show up if anything. The watch finally shipped today and I received the tracking number so I will see in most likely a few weeks.


What seller did you get it from? Hopefully you get it! Always check seller feedback. I just went with the Steeldive store, was £127 after BF coupons. Though even the official store is rubbish at sending out the right product, I'm not the only one that got one that wasn't like the photos.

It's still a great watch, those issues I listed are no deal-breakers for me. And tbh I think I actually prefer the no-date and silver hands haha. I'd post some pics but I'm too lazy to figure it out, last time I tried I think my iPhone photos were too large or something.



leastonh said:


> I like the name SteeDive and that watch looks great in the pics. I could probably live with everything you mentioned except the bezel and wonky number 1. Those would drive me up the wall and I wouldn't wear the watch. Trouble is, sending it back to China will be a pita to say the least. It's a damn shame you've run into these issues with such a nice looking watch.


It still looks great, I think I made it sound worse than it is, you can barely notice the bezel misalignment and wonky 1. Though the crunchy bezel action is weird.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> my Black Friday San Martin 'Damasko DA37' purchase hasn't even shipped yet....


Yeah I was pretty shocked. It said 4-14 days, which seemed suspicious. Never thought it'd actually be at my doorstep in 5. They also put $18 as value on the parcel which was nice


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Finally received my Steeldive SD1948.

I've had a bit of nightmare dealing with Parcelforce though. Not only did I have to pay £20.11 (£12 of which was a 'clearnace fee'). I then had to ring a few times to chase up the parcel and find out where it was. It was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday, but wasn't. So I rang and they couldn't find it. Said they'd ring me back later on to let me know when it was going to delivered. But never did. So on Wednesday I rang again, they told me it was 'prepared for delivery'. So now to today. At 9:00am I checked the tracking information and it was still saying 'prepared for delivery'. So I rang again. Was stuck on hold for 35 minutes, before giving up. Then at 2:30pm there's a knock at the door. I get there straight away and the guy is already across the road. Then says 'I thought you were out'. He must have knocked and then walked away straight after.

The whole thing has annoyed so much, that I contacted the seller and advised them to use a different courier in future. They apologised and said that they would. They even asked me which one I'd recommend.

Now that's out of the way... As for the watch I'm pretty happy with it upon initial inspection. The finishing is good, there don't seem to be any issues so far. I do wish it had a bronze buckle though. But I'll probably order one off soon.

So in total I ended up paying about £112.

https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Ah I see! I'll ask for 20% off. Seems fair for missing the date and drilled lug holes (not to mention the other issues). Only problem is I can't open the dispute until 'after 10 days since the item was shipped' according to Ali, and if I confirm goods received I agree that it was in good order. I guess I'll wait.
> 
> Still not unhappy with my purchase, despite the issues. Again, you get something 80% as good as a Helson Skindiver but at 25% of the price. If you want a 1950s fifty fathoms I don't think you can beat it for the price.
> Aside from the quality details, the only real design flaw I'd say is that it's a bit too thick. 15mm is chunky. Would've looked a lot more elegant had it been thinner.


John, you are too good! Ask for a 60%.
I did that for a watch with a dial of a weird color https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post50428235.html#post50428235
After two days I had the refund.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Yeah I was pretty shocked. It said 4-14 days, which seemed suspicious. Never thought it'd actually be at my doorstep in 5. They also put $18 as value on the parcel which was nice


From the reviews, it appears they use DHL, which explains their fast shipping times.
Alternatively, it could be from their surplus stock or from a warehouse in your country, which explains the non-conformity.

15.4mm is the thickness of a Modern Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.
13.5 is the thickness of a 50s Blancpain Fifty Fathoms








13.6mm is the purview of the Merkur 'Fifty Fathoms' and the Original 50s Blancpain 'Fifty Fathoms' (Around USD $250)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000249841497.html
12.5mm is the thickness of Hruodland's take on the 'Fifty Fathoms' (Around USD $330) 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32982075157.html

Steeldive's 15mm thickness is actually inline with the Modern Blancpain, if not thinner,
But I do agree if Steeldive followed through with the Vintage style of 13mm, it would look less clunky.

The Crunchy bezel sounds like a major annoyance. 
The Phantom date-wheel is very strange and should not happen, considering they advertise every model they sell with dates (Definitely make a complaint with Ali or settle with the seller)

It is a shame because I was looking to buy that very model over the Merkur.
It is not everyday you get to see a C3 Lumed Vintage diver 'Fifty Fathoms' homage sold at that pricepoint
but Steeldive don't appear to have the same level of QC as San Martin/Proxima/Heimdallr.

Would love to see some pics of it though if you can spare any


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Finally received my Steeldive SD1948.
> 
> I've had a bit of nightmare dealing with Parcelforce though. Not only did I have to pay £20.11 (£12 of which was a 'clearnace fee'). I then had to ring a few times to chase up the parcel and find out where it was. It was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday, but wasn't. So I rang and they couldn't find it. Said they'd ring me back later on to let me know when it was going to delivered. But never did. So on Wednesday I rang again, they told me it was 'prepared for delivery'. So now to today. At 9:00am I checked the tracking information and it was still saying 'prepared for delivery'. So I rang again. Was stuck on hold for 35 minutes, before giving up. Then at 2:30pm there's a knock at the door. I get there straight away and the guy is already across the road. Then says 'I thought you were out'. He must have knocked and then walked away straight after.
> 
> The whole thing has annoyed so much, that I contacted the seller and advised them to use a different courier in future. They apologised and said that they would. They even asked me which one I'd recommend.


That's clearly the worst part of our hobby  I'm at the point where I've lost a dozen packages in the last 1.5 year. Between the postman plainly stealing, or not putting any slip in my box for me to pick it up at the local post office (open from 2 pm to 5:30 pm of course...)

The latest issues, I've simply never seen and I'm on my *ss: I have 2 packages in dispute: 17track.net shows information about the 2 tracking saying 1 is delivered (received nothing of course), the 2nd one waiting for pickup (received no paper of course) but the French Post Office online tracking system says both tracking numbers do not exist (!!!)  I opened complaints to alix/gearbest and they say 17track is proof I received/was notified. Then I opened complaints to the French Post Office and they tell me these are certainly small international packets and hence "_ it's not mandatory to flash them_"(!!!!!!!!) and they're very sorry and understand my frustration... Ok that's just 50€ I'm out and will never see the color of refund, but still, that's a bit hard to swallow (((


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> That's clearly the worst part of our hobby  I'm at the point where I've lost a dozen packages...
> 
> and *they say 17track is proof I received/was notified. Then I opened complaints to the French Post Office and they tell me these are certainly small international packets and hence " it's not mandatory to flash them"(!!!!!!!!) and they're very sorry and understand my frustration*... Ok that's just 50€ I'm out and will never see the color of refund, but still, that's a bit hard to swallow (((


I have not had as many stolen, or lost, but I 've had my share to know EXACTLY what you mean.

I don't know which world is worse: Orwell's _*1984*_, or Kafka's *The Trial*. 
But then, we're probably living in both today. Globally, too.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> That's clearly the worst part of our hobby  I'm at the point where I've lost a dozen packages in the last 1.5 year. Between the postman plainly stealing, or not putting any slip in my box for me to pick it up at the local post office (open from 2 pm to 5:30 pm of course...)
> 
> The latest issues, I've simply never seen and I'm on my *ss: I have 2 packages in dispute: 17track.net shows information about the 2 tracking saying 1 is delivered (received nothing of course), the 2nd one waiting for pickup (received no paper of course) but the French Post Office online tracking system says both tracking numbers do not exist (!!!)  I opened complaints to alix/gearbest and they say 17track is proof I received/was notified. Then I opened complaints to the French Post Office and they tell me these are certainly small international packets and hence "_ it's not mandatory to flash them_"(!!!!!!!!) and they're very sorry and understand my frustration... Ok that's just 50€ I'm out and will never see the color of refund, but still, that's a bit hard to swallow (((


That's awful 

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Add Brave New World and Fahrenheit 451 into the mix


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> Add Brave New World and Fahrenheit 451 into the mix


Apparently, Robocop and Bladerunner are right around the corner as well.

I now understand what I could not when I was younger -- the "curse," putatively of Chinese origin: 
"May you live in interesting times."

It's a bit too "interesting."

https://edition.cnn.com/2019/11/26/us/police-test-robot-dog-spot-trnd/index.html


----------



## Bmullenix (Oct 6, 2019)

Just got the Corgeut 201 (Aqua Terra homage) in the mail from the 11.11 sale. Quick impressions are that it wears really well and looks sharp. The bracelet feels solid but also not as heavy as I would've thought it would be - that's not a bad thing, just unexpected. If one of the purposes of an homage watch is to have a low-cost trial run to see if you want the watch it's aping then this watch has certainly done that already. But, in the meantime, I'm perfectly content to wear this sucker and very pleased with the purchase.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Always wondered how that Corguet stack up up to my Seamaster or the Sangdo


----------



## Bmullenix (Oct 6, 2019)

Where I net out on it is that it's a good value for the money but I don't necessarily feel like I got a $3-400 watch for under $100. I think I paid the right price for a watch I like to look at. I'd equate it to a woman that wears a lot of makeup. It looks pretty good, even up close, but you can tell that's it's probably compensating for a little bit of a rough finish underneath. On the Corgeut, the blued hands and gold-ish seconds hand both look a touch unnatural. Again, not bad, but likely not as good as the real deal. 

I forgot to note earlier too, it's got an exhibition caseback and, holy cow, the rotor wobble on the 8215 is no joke. I don't hear it if I'm walking or doing other things but if I'm at my desk and it's quiet - WHIRR, WHIRR, WHIRR, WHIRR.....


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Always wondered how that Corguet stack up up to my Seamaster or the Sangdo
> View attachment 14679759


The Seagull version is fantastic!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Apparently, Robocop and Bladerunner are right around the corner as well.
> 
> I now understand what I could not when I was younger -- the "curse," putatively of Chinese origin:
> "May you live in interesting times."
> ...


It is a choice between technological progress or a great generations-spanning economic depression/technological stagnation/Cold War 2.0/WWIII,
between a noblebright shared destiny or a grimdark hegemon bringing the world down in its death throes.

Interesting times indeed


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I have been rockin' it for over three years now as my daily, it has not skipped a beat


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> From the reviews, it appears they use DHL, which explains their fast shipping times.
> Alternatively, it could be from their surplus stock or from a warehouse in your country, which explains the non-conformity.
> 
> 15.4mm is the thickness of a Modern Blancpain Fifty Fathoms.
> ...


Figured I'd be just as easy to use my old YouTube account and just film the thing. And you can see the bezel action. It actually sounds worse irl than on camera for some reason. It's a crappy video but it's just so you can see it.






Actually the more I play with the bezel the more I feel something is broken. I just noticed the whole bezel moves around (and I mean like in & out, not the way it should) when I turn it.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> French Post Office


Many years ago I had an business selling stuff on ebay. Shipping to France was often a problem, item stuck in customs for weeks, poor tracking by French Post. Lots of customers complaining, impatiently giving me bad feedback on ebay even it was a thing out of my control. Ended up to stop offering shipping to France. Saw many other sellers did the same.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

On 11.11 I bought a Corgeut Black Bay GMT here: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908236503.html

I opened it because I was trying to regulate it. It runs +20/30 spd.
The movement doesn't look at all like a mingzhu 3804, which, in my experience, is a lot more accurate.
Does anybody know what movement is this?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## MantasLT (Dec 5, 2019)

Hello,
Recently I have started to look for some really affordable watches in Aliexpress. I came across a lot of submariner homage, different brands and got confused. I am asking for your advices. Which ones you would advice to look at? 
I am a bit afraid total homage. Maybe you have found some different/special ones in really affodable prices?
P.S. I prefer Quartz movement. I am open for other elegant classic watches. 
Thank you in advance.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mougino said:


> $200 to $300 for a quartz is not "very affordable", all the more in this specific thread...
> 
> More affordable contenders from AliExpress:
> $15 Infantry https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kCZ0H6xzZ
> ...


Those for $15 will be hard to resist. Even found some that claim to ship from the US. We may just see about that.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

MantasLT said:


> Hello,
> Recently I have started to look for some really affordable watches in Aliexpress. I came across a lot of submariner homage, different brands and got confused. I am asking for your advices. Which ones you would advice to look at?
> I am a bit afraid total homage. Maybe you have found some different/special ones in really affodable prices?
> P.S. I prefer Quartz movement. I am open for other elegant classic watches.
> Thank you in advance.


Reginald are honest for the price. For 22€ you got Miyota quartz and solid end links, depending on the seller.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Holy geez... has anyone managed to close the snap-on caseback on the Cadisen C1032 after opening it? I just regulated mine but can’t close it up now!! I’m using the tabeletop press tool that I’ve always used for casebacks and bezels, but this watch is giving me a hell of a time.

I’m using a 40mm die for the front and a 34mm die for the back, making sure I’m not pressing against the glass of the display caseback. Other sizes are not working either.

EDIT: I just read that putting some silicon grease around the part where the back meets the case may help. I’ll try that tomorrow, it’s late here. The other issue is that the C1032 has almost no front bezel; it’s almost all glass at the front, so there is risk of breaking the glass with the plastic/nylon die of the press.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MantasLT said:


> Hello,
> Recently I have started to look for some really affordable watches in Aliexpress. I came across a lot of submariner homage, different brands and got confused. I am asking for your advices. Which ones you would advice to look at?
> I am a bit afraid total homage. Maybe you have found some different/special ones in really affodable prices?
> P.S. I prefer Quartz movement. I am open for other elegant classic watches.
> Thank you in advance.


For quartz watches I have had good experience with Orkina, Binger, Southberg, and Reginald. You can search these brands in AliExpress.

Nicolas


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Does anybody have much experience with Dhgate? I am trying to find a sterile Pelagos homage with saphire and ceramic. (Found one on alliex but it is mineral and aluminum )
Are all of these watches on dhgate actually branded Reps, Or are any of them actually sterile like the pictures represented? Are they all just photoshopped to evade the authorities? Most show the Pelagos name and cosc ect which I assume are just reps . Some pics however have sterile dial at bottom so I was hoping.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

My personal exp with DHgate is that it is alright, the customer service is alright (Even when I passed the refund dateline of 28 days, their escrow answered my dispute and refunded me in full.)
This is despite its notoriety as Rep Central.
Just don't expect to receive your parcel ever if Yanwen is the courier


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Figured I'd be just as easy to use my old YouTube account and just film the thing. And you can see the bezel action. It actually sounds worse irl than on camera for some reason. It's a crappy video but it's just so you can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That certainly looks the part, with little-to-nil aesthetic flaws.
The main flaw being the bezel spring and tightness but it is hard to tell, it probably needs to be broken-in first


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Indeed, the Admiral's Cup family have never been what I'd call good looking. A friend has this Guanqin. It is a handsome watch. Sadly his was bought just after Guanqin dropped sapphire and the NH36A in favor of mineral glass and the 8215, but he enjoys it anyway.


Does anyone know if the case is really Tungsten Carbide (AKA - Tungsten steel), or possibly just the bezel?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MantasLT said:


> Hello,
> Recently I have started to look for some really affordable watches in Aliexpress. I came across a lot of submariner homage, different brands and got confused. I am asking for your advices. Which ones you would advice to look at?
> I am a bit afraid total homage. Maybe you have found some different/special ones in really affodable prices?
> P.S. I prefer Quartz movement. I am open for other elegant classic watches.
> Thank you in advance.


Not AliEx, but Brigada (Shenzen Aiers Watch Co. LTD) is closing out a few minimalist models on Amazon for $8 to $15 USD.


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Gavinr said:


> Does anybody have much experience with Dhgate? I am trying to find a sterile Pelagos homage with saphire and ceramic. (Found one on alliex but it is mineral and aluminum )
> Are all of these watches on dhgate actually branded Reps, Or are any of them actually sterile like the pictures represented? Are they all just photoshopped to evade the authorities? Most show the Pelagos name and cosc ect which I assume are just reps . Some pics however have sterile dial at bottom so I was hoping.


Dhgate is packed with replica watches. If you don't want a replica be very carefull here. Also lately I have seen a lot of scammers on dhgate. Before buying I always sent a message with a random question to the seller (ask for example for a real life picture of the watch). No answer means don't buy. Dhgate itself tries it's best to resolve issues if there are any, similar to aliexpress does it.


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Gavinr said:


> Does anybody have much experience with Dhgate? I am trying to find a sterile Pelagos homage with saphire and ceramic. (Found one on alliex but it is mineral and aluminum )
> Are all of these watches on dhgate actually branded Reps, Or are any of them actually sterile like the pictures represented? Are they all just photoshopped to evade the authorities? Most show the Pelagos name and cosc ect which I assume are just reps . Some pics however have sterile dial at bottom so I was hoping.


Dhgate is packed with replica watches. If you don't want a replica be very carefull here. Also lately I have seen a lot of scammers on dhgate. Before buying I always sent a message with a random question to the seller (ask for example for a real life picture of the watch). No answer means don't buy. Dhgate itself tries it's best to resolve issues if there are any, similar to aliexpress does it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AliExpress is now selling Nautica Watches, they're affordable navy-themed quartz that look quite nice (I didn't know of them before now). Apparently Nautica is a US based company with same manufacturer as Timex (sources: 1, 2)


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

Ale De Alis said:


> On 11.11 I bought a Corgeut Black Bay GMT here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908236503.html
> 
> I opened it because I was trying to regulate it. It runs +20/30 spd.
> ...


The most similar movement I know is R45


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Finally received my Steeldive SD1948.
> 
> I've had a bit of nightmare dealing with Parcelforce though. Not only did I have to pay £20.11 (£12 of which was a 'clearnace fee'). I then had to ring a few times to chase up the parcel and find out where it was. It was supposed to be delivered on Tuesday, but wasn't. So I rang and they couldn't find it. Said they'd ring me back later on to let me know when it was going to delivered. But never did. So on Wednesday I rang again, they told me it was 'prepared for delivery'. So now to today. At 9:00am I checked the tracking information and it was still saying 'prepared for delivery'. So I rang again. Was stuck on hold for 35 minutes, before giving up. Then at 2:30pm there's a knock at the door. I get there straight away and the guy is already across the road. Then says 'I thought you were out'. He must have knocked and then walked away straight after.
> 
> ...


Can anyone recommend a bronze buckle to go with this watch please? I'm struggling to find one that matches the case colour, and is a similar size to the current one.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Can anyone recommend a bronze buckle to go with this watch please? I'm struggling to find one that matches the case colour, and is a similar size to the current one.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


Here's one in bronze but it's probably too expensive for your watch: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0.0&pvid=99dd8155-3b5f-4d79-bab6-24ed0f463c8f

Rose gold plated buckle could work too and it's cheaper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/326...0.0&pvid=99dd8155-3b5f-4d79-bab6-24ed0f463c8f


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

https://www.aliexpress.com/i/32973627814.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.59f721a8YGDrdo&s=p


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> Here's one in bronze but it's probably too expensive for your watch: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0.0&pvid=99dd8155-3b5f-4d79-bab6-24ed0f463c8f
> 
> Rose gold plated buckle could work too and it's cheaper: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/326...0.0&pvid=99dd8155-3b5f-4d79-bab6-24ed0f463c8f


I did look at that first one, but decided it was too expensive for the watch. I didn't even consider a rose gold one. That could be an option.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Aitch (Oct 13, 2012)

I received my purchases from the 11.11 sales. I've been after the blue Corgeut Aqua Terra for a long time, and found one with the bracelet for $63. It is really well made, and worth every bit of the normal $80-100 they go for.

















I also jumped on the sale for the sterile ceramic Daytona chronograph with the VK quartz movement. I love blue watches but thought the green version looked very cool and unique. For $35 and a VK movement it was a no-brainer to try out. It is a bit light due to the quartz movement and a bit lighter-weight bracelet than other comparables I've handled, but the bezel is aligned correctly and everything works correctly. The pushers and crown are all screw-down which is nice. This would make a great beater. I only wish there was some generic logo at 12 o'clock to balance the dial. It was $35 but is now back to $79 - link.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Aitch said:


> I received my purchases from the 11.11 sales. I've been after the blue Corgeut Aqua Terra for a long time, and found one with the bracelet for $63. It is really well made, and worth every bit of the normal $80-100 they go for.
> 
> View attachment 14682409
> 
> ...


Love that Corgeut AT homage. Looks stunning, congratulations! I'm sure it's going to get a lot of wrist time, the dial is just so beautiful and legible.

I didn't buy any watches on this 11/11 Sale. Bought a Chi-fi Tube Amplifier and that ended up being slammed with Customs Duty in India. Price I paid was $35 and paid an additional $15 Duty. Oh well.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Bought a quartz Reginald for 21€ for a Xmas holiday project. Anyone knows the crystal diameter?


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> What seller did you get it from? Hopefully you get it! Always check seller feedback. I just went with the Steeldive store, was £127 after BF coupons. Though even the official store is rubbish at sending out the right product, I'm not the only one that got one that wasn't like the photos.
> 
> It's still a great watch, those issues I listed are no deal-breakers for me. And tbh I think I actually prefer the no-date and silver hands haha. I'd post some pics but I'm too lazy to figure it out, last time I tried I think my iPhone photos were too large or something.
> 
> It still looks great, I think I made it sound worse than it is, you can barely notice the bezel misalignment and wonky 1. Though the crunchy bezel action is weird.


Mine was ordered from the Steeldive store which is different from the Steeldive Official store you most likely ordered from. I have the tracking number, but nothing shows up yet so I'm just going to have to wait.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

mougino said:


> AliExpress is now selling Nautica Watches, they're affordable navy-themed quartz that look quite nice (I didn't know of them before now). Apparently Nautica is a US based company with same manufacturer as Timex (sources: 1, 2)


For nearly the same price you can get a Nautica on Amazon.
https://www.amazon.it/Nautica-Orolo...ocphy=1008060&hvtargid=pla-271095455886&psc=1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Not watch related but 100% fitting to the "best of Ali-Express" theme IMO (or is it the "worst"?  ...)
Here are some pearls I've recently stumbled upon:


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Aitch said:


> I also jumped on the sale for the sterile ceramic Daytona chronograph with the VK quartz movement. I love blue watches but thought the green version looked very cool and unique. For $35 and a VK movement it was a no-brainer to try out. It is a bit light due to the quartz movement and a bit lighter-weight bracelet than other comparables I've handled, but the bezel is aligned correctly and everything works correctly. The pushers and crown are all screw-down which is nice. This would make a great beater. I only wish there was some generic logo at 12 o'clock to balance the dial. It was $35 but is now back to $79 - link.
> 
> View attachment 14682427
> 
> ...


What is the function of the subdials at 3 and 9?


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Aitch said:


> I also jumped on the sale for the sterile ceramic Daytona chronograph with the VK quartz movement. I love blue watches but thought the green version looked very cool and unique. For $35 and a VK movement it was a no-brainer to try out. It is a bit light due to the quartz movement and a bit lighter-weight bracelet than other comparables I've handled, but the bezel is aligned correctly and everything works correctly. The pushers and crown are all screw-down which is nice. This would make a great beater. I only wish there was some generic logo at 12 o'clock to balance the dial. It was $35 but is now back to $79 - link.
> 
> View attachment 14682431


It's selling for 34 USD, 26 GBP now - If it had a date i'd buy even though I'm trying to resist. 
Love that green dial, there's a thread dedicated to green dials, you might want to consider showing it off there


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

I want to return a watch strap because the colour is not as described, the AliEx seller has agreed to the return.

Do I get a refund on the postage cost that I have to pay to return?


----------



## dedos (Apr 8, 2012)

What do you think about this watch? No really fan of bronze watches, but this caught my eye.
I've read that Steeldive have some lemons.














https://es.aliexpress.com/item/33040249118.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000013.9.40a65d94MFYq0s&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreThisSeller&scm=1007.13339.146401.0&scm_id=1007.13339.146401.0&scm-url=1007.13339.146401.0&pvid=79f81a87-d470-467d-ab0a-e59ebbf09c02


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> I want to return a watch strap because the colour is not as described, the AliEx seller has agreed to the return.
> 
> Do I get a refund on the postage cost that I have to pay to return?


I've done it twice (for watches) and from my experience I got a 100% refund for what I paid with Alipay but never for the return shipping fees...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

no-time said:


> I want to return a watch strap because the colour is not as described, the AliEx seller has agreed to the return.
> 
> Do I get a refund on the postage cost that I have to pay to return?


I'd suggest opening a dispute. As it's not worth returning something of such low value. You'd have to send it recorded delivery for proof.

I've recently returned a watch that was DOA. They seller offered free return on all their listings. So I was able to print off a free return label. The listings that offer free returns say so.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd suggest opening a dispute. As it's not worth returning something of such low value. You'd have to send it recorded delivery for proof.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


... and the seller knows all this, but still wants me to return it, so that's kinda dishonest. So dispute it is! 

The problem with buying leather straps, is the colour is so vastly different from screen to screen and most of the Chinese sellers add extra contrast to their photos to make them look more colourful.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

no-time said:


> ... and the seller knows all this, but still wants me to return it, so that's kinda dishonest. So dispute it is!
> 
> The problem with buying leather straps, is the colour is so vastly different from screen to screen and most of the Chinese sellers add extra contrast to their photos to make them look more colourful.


Absolutely. I only buy straps if I can see real pictures of them from buyers. Then at least if they're are quite a few you get a better idea of what you'll actually receive.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hmm Corguet has a new Aqua Terra Variant















Powered by a 'Sea-gull ST-16'


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Hmm Corguet has a new Aqua Terra Variant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got my eye on one of these on a bracelet.

£58.55 45%OFF | Corgeut 41mm Luxury Brand Men Watch Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Case Luminous Waterproof Sapphire Glass Men Wristwatch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/7XJsYDB27

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Doesn't look as good as the Sangdo or my Seamaster I feel
(Mainly due to the clipped hour hand, date window & 41mm case)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/qual...ll-seamaster-homage-sangdo-om311-1070507.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/sangdo-aquaterra-homage-2301450.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

4 more days till 12/12
What are you lads gettin'?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Doesn't look as good as the Sangdo or my Seamaster I feel
> (Mainly due to the clipped hour hand, date window & 41mm case)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/qual...ll-seamaster-homage-sangdo-om311-1070507.html
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f101/sangdo-aquaterra-homage-2301450.html


I'd not come across Sangdo before. But I agree it does look good. I particularly like the 'HK Made' at the bottom, instead of 'Swiss Made' 

£53.23 50%OFF | 40mm Sangdo Business watch Automatic Self-Wind movement High quality Mechanical watches Auto Date Men's watch 043A
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Au0ScJFEx









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Is 12/12 supposed to bring discounts ?

If so i might get some earphones shared some time above, thanks by the way.

About French Post Office : i read they had to hire more people nearby Paris region so that they'll be able to deliver properly more easily.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd been considering that Corgeut for a while but held off due to the hands so that Sangdo is now definitely going on the list!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> ... and the seller knows all this, but still wants me to return it, so that's kinda dishonest. So dispute it is!
> 
> The problem with buying leather straps, is the colour is so vastly different from screen to screen and most of the Chinese sellers add extra contrast to their photos to make them look more colourful.


Same problem with one of my 11.11 straps. It's been in dispute for more than 3 weeks :-/ should have been solved by AliEx on 23-NOV but no news at all... I'm not sure what I can do...


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I have white Sangdo and although it's a good watch I never wear it because the day complication bothers me on an Aqua Terra and I would prefer date only. Which is why I'll probably sell it and get the Corgeut. The Sangdo does look to have slightly better proportions though.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

A watch related question...because the item in cause is a watch :-d

Does AliExpress block you from leaving feedback on an item that was the object of a dispute?
Trying to warn potential buyers about the [email protected] experience I had buying a Pagani Design PD1639 from UTC Watch Store and funny enough, I keep getting "servers are busy, try again in 10 minutes"...for the last 2 days.
Funny enough, prior to trying to add this negative feedback I had no problem providing positive feedback for another seller.

What gives?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Incoming!
> 
> With coupons I was able to get this one down to about $122:
> 
> View attachment 14619523


Sadly, I won't be picking this one up. A shame, as it was the one I was most looking forward to.

Rather bizarre. Seller LGY Watch gives me a "shipped" notification and a tracking number.

I check it about a week or more later, and it shows "Shipment cancelled by seller." I message. He says he DIDN'T cancel the shipment. But oh, he doesn't have this watch with the yellow second hand. And I need to approve getting one with a gray second hand. That's rather interesting, given that he told me the watch had already shipped. But anyway, I find it a bit too bland with all gray numerals and second hand, so I decline.

Then he tells me he'll have the ones with the yellow second hand back in in a week. If I wait, he'll throw in a nylon strap. When he gets them in, he'll ship and give me a new tracking number. "This will only take a week?" I ask. "Yes," he replies.

Here we are, two weeks later. Just give me my money back, thanks.

Oh, and then he tells me to file a dispute and say, "I no longer need the watch." Uh, no; I think I'll tell them what happened.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sadly, I won't be picking this one up. A shame, as it was the one I was most looking forward to.
> 
> Rather bizarre. Seller LGY Watch gives me a "shipped" notification and a tracking number.
> 
> ...


Leave feedback too. Buyers should know.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd not come across Sangdo before. But I agree it does look good. I particularly like the 'HK Made' at the bottom, instead of 'Swiss Made'
> 
> £53.23 50%OFF | 40mm Sangdo Business watch Automatic Self-Wind movement High quality Mechanical watches Auto Date Men's watch 043A
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Au0ScJFEx
> ...





mrwomble said:


> I'd been considering that Corgeut for a while but held off due to the hands so that Sangdo is now definitely going on the list!


I find it kinda sad considering the Sangdo is literally the #2 & #3 post of this megathread


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Ipse said:


> A watch related question...because the item in cause is a watch :-d
> 
> Does AliExpress block you from leaving feedback on an item that was the object of a dispute?
> Trying to warn potential buyers about the [email protected] experience I had buying a Pagani Design PD1639 from UTC Watch Store and funny enough, I keep getting "servers are busy, try again in 10 minutes"...for the last 2 days.
> ...


No but just in case log in and log out, delete your cookies.
Log back in and post.
This kind of thing happens normally during Big Events (In this case, 12/12)


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

That is what happens when you deal with dropshippers.
Once the Watch w. the Yellow hand gets sold out on Taobao, they get frankly buggered


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> I find it kinda sad considering the Sangdo is literally the #2 & #3 post of this megathread


I'd not gone back that far in the thread. I've had a look back now though.

Also I've noticed that Guanqin do a pretty good Aqua Terra homage too. The dial is less cluttered than the Sangdo.

£47.06 49%OFF | Mens Watches GUANQIN Clock Men Wristwatch Mens Automatic Self-Wind Hardlex Luminous Waterproof Luxury Mechanical Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/tNENc86Dd









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just stumbled upon this whilst browsing. Looks like a great price, especially on a bracelet.

It appears to be a sterile version of the San Martin that I have, which cost me £150 on a silicon strap.

£89.89 41%OFF | NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch 300m Dive Watch Mechanical Steel Stainless Case Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Steel Diving
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/E1GirL1nN









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That would be a good deal, if everything is as they say.
But sometimes, them sellers tend to be sloppy, and round things up to the nearest sound-better term. 
Mineral? Meh, call it sapphire.
100m? Call it 300m. Close enough. "Hello friend, It's a stinkin' watch. Wamo U want? Jus buy!"











No1VIPER said:


> It appears to be a *sterile version of the San Martin* that I have, which cost me £150 on a silicon strap.
> 
> £89.89 41%OFF | NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch 300m Dive Watch Mechanical Steel Stainless Case *Sapphire* Glass Automatic Watch Steel Diving


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> That would be a good deal, if everything is as they say.
> But sometimes, them sellers tend to be sloppy, and round things up to the nearest sound-better term.
> Mineral? Meh, call it sapphire.
> 100m? Call it 300m. Close enough. "Hello friend, It's a stinkin' watch. Wamo U want? Jus buy!"
> ...


This is from one of the buyers reviews.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Just stumbled upon this whilst browsing. Looks like a great price, especially on a bracelet.
> 
> It appears to be a sterile version of the San Martin that I have, which cost me £150 on a silicon strap.
> 
> ...


£89.89 for a
MORINAMOSTER
PRAFESSIANAI
seems steep to me. Maybe they messed up on the decimal point placement too.
£8.99 is about right for that wording :-d


----------



## Jasexw (Jan 12, 2019)

Is that meant to say Marinemaster professional..? Or a language Google translate doesn't recognise

Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

User reviews show pictures with the correct spelling.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

d_himan said:


> Arrived today. Good value. No spelling mistakes, White lettered date, Drilled lugs, good finishing, tested Sapphire Crystal with good AR, ceramic bezel, great lume, no noticeable flaws, bezel action smooth, everything lines up, strap is decent..
> One small annoyance, stem action during tightening not as smooth as Heimdallr or San Martin, but definitely liveable. Also, super shiny caseback, already scratched in 15 minutes. On the whole, for less than $100, I'm happy..


Quick update. Well, a loupe and a bright Led light unearthed a few flaws... Small speck of dust on the second hand, 2 small scratches on the shiny metal hour hand near the centre, 'pitting' in the hour hand lume, transition between white and black in centre hand a bit rough. The white 'triangle' on the bezel developed a small dot with loss of paint (my fault, was handling some chemicals), so took some acetone and thinned it out - looks great now.

The movement is flawless, the screwdown and winding are smooth now and in the normal light the flaws pretty much disappear.

I checked with my Parnis Gmt, 2 particles of dust on the hand, a very minor scratch on the metallic hands. Again, not possible to see in normal light.. My San Martins and Cadisens, nada. Flawless...


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> I find it kinda sad considering the Sangdo is literally the #2 & #3 post of this megathread


I own two Sangdo Aqua Terra homages, a white and a black one. They are really well made, look great and run very accurately. I love them both and can recommend Sangdo.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

leastonh said:


> £89.89 for a
> MORINAMOSTER
> PRAFESSIANAI
> seems steep to me. Maybe they messed up on the decimal point placement too.
> £8.99 is about right for that wording :-d





Jasexw said:


> Is that meant to say Marinemaster professional..? Or a language Google translate doesn't recognise
> 
> Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


Perfect spelling - I have the watch. In such cases, always ask the seller to send a real picture of the watch in case you're holding back just due to this. They happily oblige.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Pretty crazy what $57 gets you these days. Greats specs, very good fit and finish and the proportions are spot on.


----------



## sh2345 (Aug 31, 2018)

Has anyone bought either an oyster or jubilee style bracelet for their skx from ali express? If so, was it worth it and where'd you get it from?


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Rista said:


> View attachment 14686283
> 
> 
> Pretty crazy what $57 gets you these days. Greats specs, very good fit and finish and the proportions are spot on.


 Congrats! I was happy with my white Parnis Daytona as well. No issues at all. One of the few successful watch transactions I've had on AliX!


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

.....


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Just stumbled upon this whilst browsing. Looks like a great price, especially on a bracelet.
> 
> It appears to be a sterile version of the San Martin that I have, which cost me £150 on a silicon strap.
> 
> ...


£105 now..... That was quick


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

For some reason perhaps due to its size I like the Parnis better.

But I'm very happy with all my 11.11 purchases


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Plus a didun lol


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> For some reason perhaps due to its size I like the Parnis better.
> 
> But I'm very happy with all my 11.11 purchases


The Parnis just has a little bit better proportions in every way. Slightly thicker subdials, nicer bezel font, doesn't have a date window which makes it look cleaner etc. I usually don't buy same watches in different colors but I couldn't resist this one for only $57. It is nicer than I expected from pictures. The subdials are not all silver but have a mild champagne tone to them. Also the dial is actually matte black and plays well with light.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I've just opened a dispute. On 11.11 I bought a Corgeut black bay GMT here:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908236503.html

The hour hand, every once in a while, jumps two or three hours. 
It's really hard to prove my assertions by pictures or videos.
I've asked for a partial refund, but I'm pretty sure I won't get it.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 14686949
> 
> 
> For some reason perhaps due to its size I like the Parnis better.
> ...


Totally agree!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 14686949
> 
> 
> For some reason perhaps due to its size I like the Parnis better.
> ...


Apparently, I double "Totally agree!"


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just opened a dispute. On 11.11 I bought a Corgeut black bay GMT here:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908236503.html
> 
> ...


That is bad, I would ask for full refund as it makes the watch unusable when it comes to correct time telling.

Was it your watch with that mystery movement inside?

I thought dajiwatch was one of the recommended seller for quality parnis on ebay.


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I've just opened a dispute. On 11.11 I bought a Corgeut black bay GMT here:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32908236503.html
> 
> ...


It's probably a loose hand. I'd take a video showing it, then a shake, and see if it moves. It wont happen sitting on a table.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

spacecat said:


> That is bad, I would ask for full refund as it makes the watch unusable when it comes to correct time telling.
> 
> Was it your watch with that mystery movement inside?
> 
> I thought dajiwatch was one of the recommended seller for quality parnis on ebay.


To my knowledge one of the best shops for Parnis (and Blieger, Corgeut) on Aliexpress is Mywatchcode.

As for my Corgeut, it's a pity. The watch is good. Maybe I'll try to replace the broken movement with a Seagull ST16, but I have to check the dimensions carefully.

Looks like there are several chinese GMT movements. 
Still have no idea what's inside my watch :-d
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/chinese-gmt-movements-hangzhou-dg-shanghai-801749.html


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

MaxBottomTime said:


> It's probably a loose hand. I'd take a video showing it, then a shake, and see if it moves. It wont happen sitting on a table.


MaxBottomTime you may be right! I noticed the hour hand touched the minutes hand! I Can try to fix it myself


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> MaxBottomTime you may be right! I noticed the hour hand touched the minutes hand! I Can try to fix it myself


Do that after you've finished the dispute though.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

MaxBottomTime said:


> It's probably a loose hand. I'd take a video showing it, then a shake, and see if it moves. It wont happen sitting on a table.





No1VIPER said:


> Do that after you've finished the dispute though.


MaxBottomTime, excellent advice, thank you! :-! 
The hour hand is loose. I've just attached the video to the dispute.

No1VIPER, I'll wait, it's no small feat! To fix this I should remove second and minute hands, I don't know if I'm up to it. I may try to do that only as a last resort.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> MaxBottomTime, excellent advice, thank you! :-!
> The hour hand is loose. I've just attached the video to the dispute.
> 
> No1VIPER, I'll wait, it's no small feat! To fix this I should remove second and minute hands, I don't know if I'm up to it. I may try to do that only as a last resort.


Well if you get even a partial refund, you could always use that to go and get it done somewhere if you don't feel up to it.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

I found a rare under 40mm that looks pretty good. Guanqin auto with sapphire crystal. Claims to have 38mm diameter. I will be pulling the trigger on a white dial with Arabic numerals. I would give the gold tone a go, but I suspect the bracelet would not work for me and require a change that would ruin the aesthetic.

https://cutt.ly/oe46NHf


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> MaxBottomTime, excellent advice, thank you! :-!
> The hour hand is loose. I've just attached the video to the dispute.
> 
> No1VIPER, I'll wait, it's no small feat! To fix this I should remove second and minute hands, I don't know if I'm up to it. I may try to do that only as a last resort.


You may be able to tighten the hour hand without removing the minute/second hands first, from the side. I'd use a small flathead screwdriver to do it. When re-attaching hands, alignment is key. If you have a date function, i'd advance the time until the date flips, then set to 12:00. The key alignment is that the hour and minute hand meet at 12.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Has anyone tried out Ruima? Askin' for a friend
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33025335536.html







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33025307739.html







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000104804647.html







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33003361298.html


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Olciakk said:


> My Ruimas just came. It's a ladies 34mm St. Steel watch with Miyota 8215, homaging "Vacheron Constantin Patrimony Contemporaine Small White Gold". It seems enjoyable. I wanted a watch powered by Miyota with black dial, and I liked the look of this Ruimas. I wondered if 34mm won't be too much for my 13cm round wrist, but the tiny lugs make it wear small. Diamond shaped crown looks cool, but don't recommend using it  it has golden movement covered by blue coated glass (which I don't like as it covers what had been especially shown). I also noticed a little misalignment of diamond minute markers (4 and 22 minute). The applied Ruimas logo has come nice curvature. I like the way of deep embossing on the back.
> 
> I only have reference to my Starking (32mm) that I ordered last year on 11.11. I think Ruimas has better shaped case, it has curved back so it can hide a bit in the arm optically, so effectively it looks a bit thinner than in reality. Ruimas is lighter, it has thinner bracelet and smaller lugs, but they both have same sized bracelet. The only difference is that in Starking the bracelet ends normally with endlink between the lugs, and in Ruimas there is no endlink, lugs are attached to the middle link instead with a pin. The clasp is identical.
> 
> I bought the Ruimas on AliExpress birthday sale for 54 USD.


@Desk-bound


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Why does RUIMAS appear to my eyes as 'RUIN US' ?


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

duplicate post


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Bought from official San Martin Store and very happy with the purchase. A fantastic watch for the price and the service was equally good. Love the 39mm bronze case and the type B flieger dial fills up the space nicely w/o being too busy. Normally wouldn't go for a sterile dial as it often times looks empty/incomplete but works perfectly in this instance. The Seiko NH35 is keeping exceptional time and the changing patina looks great adding a nice vinatage vibe. The 200M WR and decent lume on hands also add to the value proposition and makes this really a go anywhere do anything watch. Minor things to note would be the hands glow brigher/longer than the markers and the oem leather wasn't the best quality. It does come with a matching bronze buckle for other straps and I've been using on a MN (black hardware) also bot on ali. I've had 47mm and 44mm pilots in the past at much higher price points and this is my favorite by far - still has plenty of presence for the average wrist size and getting plenty of wrist time from me! (for reference my wrist is 7.25 inches).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

primerak said:


> Bought from official San Martin Store on and very happy with the purchase.


Congrats! A fantastic watch  I have the same one with the 'Damasko' dial type and ETA movement (wearing it today)








I'm currently drooling on this other bronze SM, a chrono this time, seriously considering adding it to the collection 








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/Ppa1VCQAn


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> primerak said:
> 
> 
> > Bought from official San Martin Store on and very happy with the purchase.
> ...


 Where is this offered with ETA? I would be very interested!


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Does anyone here own something in the 43mm parnis Sub family? Just wondering if lugs are 22 or 20. Plan on getting one eventually anyway, however I was more interested if they had a 22mm version of their rather decent bracket for another watch I have . Cant find anything around except the 20mm version but was wondering what they used on 43mm watch. 
Thanks


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Gavinr said:


> Does anyone here own something in the 43mm parnis Sub family? Just wondering if lugs are 22 or 20. Plan on getting one eventually anyway, however I was more interested if they had a 22mm version of their rather decent bracket for another watch I have . Cant find anything around except the 20mm version but was wondering what they used on 43mm watch.
> Thanks


IIRC, the 43mm Subs have 21MM lug width. I've seen it on a couple listings as well as someone on here. real bummer.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

so I've been looking for a cheap new watch. I really want a white dial, with black index's and black hands. any time I see something close, they actually use chrome index's.

anyone see anything like this. Just think Rolex Explorer II Polar, but cheap. and I'd rather stay away from the sterile fakes I see on Ali-X


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

£7 for this pilots style watch. Why not. Blue dial I think.

￡5.95 30%OFF | Men's Trendy Quartz Wristwatches Universal Wrist Watch Portable Sports Clocks Luxury Wristwatch Fashion Watch An23
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/CClTxCJMX


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

MaxBottomTime said:


> You may be able to tighten the hour hand without removing the minute/second hands first, from the side. I'd use a small flathead screwdriver to do it. When re-attaching hands, alignment is key. If you have a date function, i'd advance the time until the date flips, then set to 12:00. The key alignment is that the hour and minute hand meet at 12.


MaxBottomTime, I'll try to do that. 
Aliexpress offered a full refund, if I send the watch back or €20.
I accepted the latter.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

mougino said:


> Same problem with one of my 11.11 straps. It's been in dispute for more than 3 weeks :-/ should have been solved by AliEx on 23-NOV but no news at all... I'm not sure what I can do...


Talk to the customer service to ask why its taking so long.

I raised a dispute yesterday and today its sorted, in my favour thank God.

I do tent to write a lot in a dispute so that everything is covered.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

baczajka said:


> I found a rare under 40mm that looks pretty good. Guanqin auto with sapphire crystal. Claims to have 38mm diameter. I will be pulling the trigger on a white dial with Arabic numerals. I would give the gold tone a go, but I suspect the bracelet would not work for me and require a change that would ruin the aesthetic.
> 
> https://cutt.ly/oe46NHf
> 
> View attachment 14687931


Nice find. Here's another set of photos, along with one of the case back:

https://www.taobao.com/list/item-amp/574988707314.htm

I wonder what movement?

Be aware that it is a snap-on caseback, so if you ever need to regulate it, there may be concern that it is near impossible to close it back (see my post about Cadisen C1032...)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> Talk to the customer service to ask why its taking so long.
> 
> I raised a dispute yesterday and today its sorted, in my favour thank God.
> 
> I do tent to write a lot in a dispute so that everything is covered.


How to talk to the customer service? I see no section for that (using the AliXp app).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gavinr said:


> Where is this offered with ETA? I would be very interested!


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/9oj34pBFz








Pick a color: you're offered Damasko, Flieger Type A or Type B dials with Seagull movt or with Swiss ETA 2824 

Nicolas


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

mougino said:


> How to talk to the customer service? I see no section for that (using the AliXp app).


From the App, the bottom left go to 'Account'
Scroll down to 'help center'.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> From the App, the bottom left go to 'Account'
> Scroll down to 'help center'.


Cool!! Many thanks  I didn't know this feature existed, so quick and simple!


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

mougino said:


> Cool!! Many thanks  I didn't know this feature existed, so quick and simple!


Your reply put a big smile on my face 

Pleasure to help.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Guys, has anybody received this watch yet?









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000117268758.html

Is it comparable to Parnis Daytona?


----------



## Jasexw (Jan 12, 2019)

There a post a few days with picture of this one.
I've seen in feedback of one seller the bezel appears to not line up, other than that I've no experience with it nor Parnis

Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 14686949
> 
> 
> For some reason perhaps due to its size I like the Parnis better.
> ...


The hour indices on the Pagani are not misaligned as on the Parnis.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Guys, has anybody received this watch yet?
> 
> View attachment 14689655
> 
> ...


The units on the subdial Mimik the original Daytona but make probably no sense. Either you get a 24h subdial at 3 that goes till 30 on the dial and a 60 minutes counter at 9 where the subdial goes shoes till 12 or it is simply a calendar function - date at 3, month at 9.

This watch looks to much like an unbranded cheap copy. I would no risk it to save a few euros.

Everybody seems to be impressed with their parnis Daytona, I have one too and I got it for 57 euro with the help of coupons.

For the parnis gmt I also saw some unbranded watches at prices lower than anyone else had. My guess is that the seller just try to sell some even cheaper copies using Parnis good reputation and you will not get what you can usually expect from a Parnis.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm wondering if anyone has encountered this problem? Usually, I can track my AliExpress shipments in China, then there is a multi-day blackout as they are flown to the US. Once they are tracked again by the USPS (US Postal Service), it's pretty straight forward, and you can see each day's progress until they are put on the truck (out for delivery).

I'm in the Washington DC area currently, and had my 11.11 purchase shipped here. The latest tracking shows:

*December 9, 2019*
In Transit to Next Facility
Your package is moving within the USPS network and is on track to be delivered to its final destination. It is currently in transit to the next facility.

*December 7, 2019, 10:40 am*
Departed USPS Regional Destination Facility
WASHINGTON DC NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER​
When should I assume that the package was stolen, and is my refund automatic if I can show my watch never got delivered?

I know it doesn't seem like the package has been in limbo for that long, but a $2 USB cable I also ordered on 11.11 had this tracking:

December 2, 2019, 8:12 pm
Delivered, Front Desk/Reception/Mail Room
SILVER SPRING, MD 20910 
Your item was delivered to the front desk, reception area, or mail room at 8:12 pm on December 2, 2019 in SILVER SPRING, MD 20910.​
December 2, 2019, 7:10 am
Out for Delivery
SILVER SPRING, MD 20910 ​
December 2, 2019, 6:09 am
Arrived at Unit
SILVER SPRING, MD 20910 ​
December 2, 2019, 4:53 am
Arrived at USPS Facility
SILVER SPRING, MD 20910 ​
December 2, 2019, 4:20 am
Departed USPS Regional Facility
GAITHERSBURG MD DISTRIBUTION CENTER ​
December 2, 2019, 3:19 am
Arrived at USPS Regional Facility
GAITHERSBURG MD DISTRIBUTION CENTER ​
December 2, 2019, 2:45 am
Departed USPS Regional Facility
WASHINGTON DC NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER ​
December 1, 2019, 10:30 pm
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
WASHINGTON DC NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER ​
December 1, 2019
In Transit to Next Facility

​
It shows in almost granular detail the package moving between local postal centers and getting delivered within 24 hours of hitting the regional sorting center. My assumption is that if somehow it walked away from the sorting center, the default is to say it's "In Transit to Next Facility", and it isn't being scanned at other locations because the package is missing/stolen. The customs declaration shows what to expect in the box ... 

If the USPS eventually admits the package is missing, is my refund automatic? I'd much rather have my discounted Carnival watch, but I'd hate to lose the money and get nothing.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

DELETED

needed to be a reply to a post


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

sh2345 said:


> Has anyone bought either an oyster or jubilee style bracelet for their skx from ali express? If so, was it worth it and where'd you get it from?


I am actually waiting for one that looks pretty promising:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32697536777.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.24914c4d1hRnUo


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has encountered this problem?
> 
> It shows in almost granular detail the package moving between local postal centers and getting delivered within 24 hours of hitting the regional sorting center. My assumption is that if somehow it walked away from the sorting center, the default is to say it's "In Transit to Next Facility", and it isn't being scanned at other locations because the package is missing/stolen. The customs declaration shows what to expect in the box ...


It happened to me twice in the last 2 weeks and it never occurred before as well, tracking on 17track.net shows shipment progress and in 1 case delivery to my mailbox, or in the 2nd case notifying the recipient to pickup at local office. But in both cases, I received nothing (package or pickup form) and French Post Office has no track of the shipments, for them they didn't enter France. I asked to open claims but I was answered "they're probably small international packets, and it's not mandatory to scan them" (sic) but why the Chinese transport shows progress and delivery(???) that's a mystery 
That's a really new thing and it's preoccupying... If the local post cannot guarantee to deliver and AliEx/Gearbest use false tracking info as a POD and refusal to refund, that'll change a lot of things. I sure hope that's a temporary situation due to the end of year season and/or tracking system malfunction, but after what the Post told me, I'm not optimistic...

Nicolas


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I just love some of the responses sellers give. As I wrote in a previous message I am looking for an homage of patek aquanaut and have been emailing various sellers to make sure I am getting a sterile dial as in the photos. The ones that are sterile come with a leather strap and I am looking for a silicon one. Look at this response

"Hello, the product comes with the original logo and original brand. Welcome to buy. Thank you"

Too much originality by this seller!


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I just love some of the responses sellers give. As I wrote in a previous message I am looking for an homage of patek aquanaut and have been emailing various sellers to make sure I am getting a sterile dial as in the photos. The ones that are sterile come with a leather strap and I am looking for a silicon one. Look at this response
> 
> "Hello, the product comes with the original logo and original brand. Welcome to buy. Thank you"
> 
> ...


Still better than my last exchange with a seller, I must have lost something in translation (at least I hope, better than thinking he's telling me to go see myself...)


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Rista said:


> The Parnis just has a little bit better proportions in every way. Slightly thicker subdials, nicer bezel font, doesn't have a date window which makes it look cleaner etc. I usually don't buy same watches in different colors but I couldn't resist this one for only $57. It is nicer than I expected from pictures. The subdials are not all silver but have a mild champagne tone to them. Also the dial is actually matte black and plays well with light.


I do like the bracelet clasp on the Pagani better than the Parnis, though...

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> I do like the bracelet clasp on the Pagani better than the Parnis, though...
> 
> Instagram: mr_complication


True, but it's only a cosmetic issue imo. The parnis clasp works fine and isn't uncomfortable.

Speaking of tracking numbers. One of my 11.11. packages says it arrived in destination country on 25.11. but only on Aliexpress tracking, I can't track the number anywhere else. It looks like a standard tracking number but it shows nothing on 17Track etc and I have not received anything yet. It seems extremely unlikely to me that it will show up after 15 days so what to do now? I'm guessing I'll have to wait 33 days and only then get a refund. Seller is ignoring my messages which is suspicious. Maybe they gave me a fake tracking number :think:


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> To my knowledge one of the best shops for Parnis (and Blieger, Corgeut) on Aliexpress is Mywatchcode.
> 
> As for my Corgeut, it's a pity. The watch is good. Maybe I'll try to replace the broken movement with a Seagull ST16, but I have to check the dimensions carefully.
> 
> ...


Well, i'm not sure it's the best for i have not bought from them yet, maybe they manage to sell a lot, but i look at real life comments (haven't had the time to check these yet). I've read many things on many marvelous watches/movements and when at home i was not even able to set the time correctly


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Why does RUIMAS appear to my eyes as 'RUIN US' ?


Well, because you have pretty much humor, and also you got it  Off course they'll ruin US  Maybe you've heard of the struggle between the Us and China recently, well it won't take long before China wins the race.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Folks, need some advice..

Thinking of picking up a beater gym watch from aliexpress. 

Requirements: accurate pedometer, heart beat monitor, distance, sweat proof, tough, once a week charging.. No need for Bluetooth/phone connectivity etc. Would be useful to download the day's data into a spreadsheet.

Any suggestions from personal experience? The choice is far more bewildering than automatic watches!


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

N.Caffrey said:


> View attachment 14686949
> 
> 
> For some reason perhaps due to its size I like the Parnis better.
> ...


Regardless of which watch you choose, both may eventually show the second-hand misalignment issue that cannot be easily corrected with the mechaquartz movement. Mine is just slightly off, at 59.8 seconds but it bugs me! I've only worn it a few hours and used the stopwatch only a few times.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

rednakes said:


> Mine is just slightly off, at 59.8 seconds but it bugs me!


I love this hobby.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

double post


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

d_himan said:


> Folks, need some advice..
> 
> Thinking of picking up a beater gym watch from aliexpress.
> 
> ...


The xiaomi mi-band 3 or 4 are great - cheap, robust, well made and ticks all your boxes. There's a reason they're so popular.

Regarding connectivity, they only need to be connected every 10 days or so to download the data.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

pr0t0n said:


> rednakes said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is just slightly off, at 59.8 seconds but it bugs me!
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle.

Mine has the same issue. My workaround was to stop chronograph after 0.2 seconds. Took a few takes, but now the seconds hand points, visually pleasuring, exactly at 12.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rednakes said:


> Mine is just slightly off, at 59.8 seconds but it bugs me!


Tilt the watch to the right, with a little chance the seconds hand is loose and will perfectly align 

(of course do not ever tilt it back to the left else you're back to square 1)


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

mougino said:


> Tilt the watch to the right, with a little chance the seconds hand is loose and will perfectly align
> 
> (of course do not ever tilt it back to the left else you're back to square 1)


Or make sure to only look at the watch in a skewed angel so you don't notice the misalignment.;-)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

d_himan said:


> Folks, need some advice..
> 
> Thinking of picking up a beater gym watch from aliexpress.
> 
> ...


Xiaomi Mi Band 4 Smart Bluetooth 5.0 Wristband Fitness Bracelet  *Under $28*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> The xiaomi mi-band 3 or 4 are great - cheap, robust, well made and ticks all your boxes. There's a reason they're so popular.
> 
> Regarding connectivity, they only need to be connected every 10 days or so to download the data.


Get the Mi Band *4*. Negligible price difference and so much better!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

What is your favorite place/shop to buy for 2019/2020 ? I'm talking about quality/price ratio, and after sale service (if needed). 
Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

What is your favorite place/shop to buy for 2019/2020 ? I'm talking about quality/price ratio, and after sale service (if needed). 
Thanks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> What is your favorite place/shop to buy for 2019/2020 ? I'm talking about quality/price ratio, and after sale service (if needed).
> Thanks


I recently purchased 2 watches on Ocarat (Timex Q and Nasa). The discount coupons were not bad (respectively -10% and -15%), the communication great and tracking and delivery impeccable (what a change! <-- relief). They have a really interesting assortment of brands, and have a store in Paris apparently. I'll definitely look to use them again for a next purchase.

Nicolas


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000018274561.html









Can someone (or a few people) do me a favour and message this seller to ask the model number of the movement please? I've messaged them, but they gave a useless reply - "Details page introduced". I've checked, but there is no movement info.

Thanks.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

pr0t0n said:


> I love this hobby.


I'm just saying, it's clearly no longer pointing to the big triangle at 12, and I've only worn it for less than a day. I'm just disappointed at the fragility of the movement, it is bound to get worse. Maybe if it was a few months later I wouldn't care. (Sorry, I'll keep my OCD to myself next time)


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> Tilt the watch to the right, with a little chance the seconds hand is loose and will perfectly align
> 
> (of course do not ever tilt it back to the left else you're back to square 1)


LOL, yeah I had tried. Not with this watch, it's quite stable! It's no Timex ;-)


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

rednakes said:


> I'm just saying, it's clearly no longer pointing to the big triangle at 12, and I've only worn it for less than a day. I'm just disappointed at the fragility of the movement, it is bound to get worse. Maybe if it was a few months later I wouldn't care. (Sorry, I'll keep my OCD to myself next time)


I have the same watch and it has the exact same problem. It's also positioned at 58/59 instead of 60. I have learned to live with it.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> I recently purchased 2 watches on Ocarat (Timex Q and Nasa). The discount coupons were not bad (respectively -10% and -15%), the communication great and tracking and delivery impeccable (what a change! <-- relief). They have a really interesting assortment of brands, and have a store in Paris apparently. I'll definitely look to use them again for a next purchase.
> 
> Nicolas


Cool ! Thanks for the feedback, i sometimes have seen sales there, but never saw real life comments, so Great


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rednakes said:


> I'm just saying, it's clearly no longer pointing to the big triangle at 12, and I've only worn it for less than a day. I'm just disappointed at the fragility of the movement, it is bound to get worse. Maybe if it was a few months later I wouldn't care. (Sorry, I'll keep my OCD to myself next time)


had the same issue with my parnis. I ran the chrono a couple times and it eventually snapped back to something acceptable.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Get the Mi Band *4*. Negligible price difference and so much better!





mrwomble said:


> The xiaomi mi-band 3 or 4 are great - cheap, robust, well made and ticks all your boxes. There's a reason they're so popular.
> .


Thanks folks! Ordered the Mi Band 4 Global version for @$25.37 post coupons...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

no-time said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000018274561.html
> 
> View attachment 14693405
> 
> ...


$18 watch they are using the cheapest quartz movement they can buy.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Guys, for 12.12 sale can anybody help us with a coupon?
I'm trying to buy a Daytona homage below the €55 threshold. 
Doesn't matter if Pagani Design or Parnis.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Chronograph hand issues you say? I think nothing beats this. Looks like the mecaquartz snap-back reset function was a little too much for the poor thing. :-d









Although I got this from eBay, it's the exact same model being sold on AliEx. Seller response was positive. Agreed to a full refund and to pay for return shipping. Bummer though because I really liked the watch.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Is it just me or does this not look like it's actually a Miyota 9015 in this? I've messaged the seller for confirmation, but as yet no response... Which probably tells you all you need to know.

£61.81 20%OFF | Classic vintage men watch mechanical Miyota 9015 automatic movement diamond dial calendar 36mm stainless steel wristwatches
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ZwVWf9kBh









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it just me or does this not look like it's actually a Miyota 9015 in this? I've messaged the seller for confirmation, but as yet no response... Which probably tells you all you need to know.
> 
> £61.81 20%OFF | Classic vintage men watch mechanical Miyota 9015 automatic movement diamond dial calendar 36mm stainless steel wristwatches
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ZwVWf9kBh


The movement looks like a miyota 8215! ;-)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> The movement looks like a miyota 8215! ;-)


That was exactly what I thought.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> had the same issue with my parnis. I ran the chrono a couple times and it eventually snapped back to something acceptable.


Who else chuckled when they read this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> rednakes said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is just slightly off, at 59.8 seconds but it bugs me!
> ...


I stopped mine at 35 sec. Pressed the rest button and the hand, by not going back but making the full round, overshot the twelve. From being at 59.6 it was then 0.5 plus.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Guys, for 12.12 sale can anybody help us with a coupon?
> I'm trying to buy a Daytona homage below the €55 threshold.
> Doesn't matter if Pagani Design or Parnis.


I only got one full red coupon for $2 this time. There seems to be no exchange for coins of full red coupons this time. Maybe you have to wait for Xmas, if that is a thing on Ali. 
Got my Parnis for 57 euro on 11.11. If you see it for 60€ I would hit the button.

Can't complain about the bracelet clasp on my Parnis like others do and prefer the Parnis because of it's smaller size.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

no-time said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000018274561.html
> 
> View attachment 14693405
> 
> ...


At this price point it's almost certainly a *Sunon PE902*. There is a small chance it has the *Seiko/TMI VD53*, but they would probably advertise the Japanese movement more heavily. The fact that they claim and "imported" movements means nothing on AliExpress.

According to Wish.com and Shopee.com, the movement is the *PE902*. When I searched the *"Cadisen C9067M PE902"* I got a bunch of results, but none when I substituted *"VD53"*.

The Sunon PE90x chronograph movements are very delicate and temperamental, and you'd be better off avoiding any watch that has one.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

rednakes said:


> I'm just saying, it's clearly no longer pointing to the big triangle at 12, and I've only worn it for less than a day. I'm just disappointed at the fragility of the movement, it is bound to get worse. Maybe if it was a few months later I wouldn't care. (Sorry, I'll keep my OCD to myself next time)


Come on, almost everyone in this hobby had, has or will have some type of this behaviour. Not keeping such nuances to ourselves is what makes WUS more fun  !


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That was exactly what I thought.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


 Quote Originally Posted by No1VIPER View Post
Is it just me or does this not look like it's actually a Miyota 9015 in this? I've messaged the seller for confirmation, but as yet no response... Which probably tells you all you need to know.

£61.81 20%OFF | Classic vintage men watch mechanical Miyota 9015 automatic movement diamond dial calendar 36mm stainless steel wristwatches
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/ZwVWf9kBh
The movement looks like a miyota 8215!

OK so this is slightly off topic, but this Year for 11/11, 12/12, and Black Friday, Black Monday, Black Friday Week and about every other marketing day/trick in the book I have been tempted slightly but ended up buying totally Zilch for myself. <|

I think this recent series of posts started by No1VIPER and the other helpful contributions, highlight my reasons why I have been tempted but not bought. The old adage "If it seems too good to be true............." has never been better stated by this example IMHO. So for me keeping my hands in my pockets and my money in my Bank Account has been a good tactic, so far. Not very exciting in that I don't have a nice new watch to drool over from AliX, but it was the right strategy this Year.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Behold the exceptions that break the rule.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000183278572.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32931617420.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000116495658.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32913112844.html






















https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32996612150.html


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

well, all of the watches shown above are a rather acquired taste.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Man's gotta empty his cart of Miyota 9015s somehow


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No more infringement with this new aliexpress brand!


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

Tsarli said:


> Chronograph hand issues you say? I think nothing beats this. Looks like the mecaquartz snap-back reset function was a little too much for the poor thing. :-d
> 
> View attachment 14694127
> 
> ...


they issued you a refund and also paid for you to ship it back? you would think it would be more cost effective to let you have it.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Just had this watch case from the bliger store, got a chip out of the insert next to the 40. I've contacted them and awaiting response, what's the chances of them sending me a replacement?









Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Picked up some nice perlon straps. At around $3 per I decided to get a variety of colors. These are much better than what I am used to. Thicker and softer than my last ebay purchases. The other I have are see through. These are not. Arrived to the US in 16 days.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

baczajka said:


> Picked up some nice perlon straps. At around $3 per I decided to get a variety of colors. These are much better than what I am used to. Thicker and softer than my last ebay purchases. The other I have are see through. These are not. Arrived to the US in 16 days.
> 
> View attachment 14696659
> 
> ...


What vendor? can you provide a link to site?


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

baczajka said:


> Picked up some nice perlon straps. At around $3 per I decided to get a variety of colors. These are much better than what I am used to. Thicker and softer than my last ebay purchases. The other I have are see through. These are not. Arrived to the US in 16 days.
> 
> View attachment 14696659
> 
> ...


What vendor? can you provide a link to site?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Mtech said:


> What vendor? can you provide a link to site?


Sorry about that. Perlons can be found here: shorturl.at/cesuw


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

baczajka said:


> Sorry about that. Perlons can be found here: shorturl.at/cesuw


Link doesn't work, can you please correct? I don't think you need a url shortener.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

cuica said:


> Link doesn't work, can you please correct? I don't think you need a url shortener.


Ok. Try this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32853906069.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.74e74c4dXyXuaa


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

baczajka said:


> Ok. Try this: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32853906069.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.74e74c4dXyXuaa


Now it works, thanks.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

rockhopper353 said:


> Just had this watch case from the bliger store, got a chip out of the insert next to the 40. I've contacted them and awaiting response, what's the chances of them sending me a replacement?
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


I bought a Parnis Yachmaster watch that had a chip on the bezel smaller than this one and they sent me a new bezel insert no problem. It depends on the seller though. I've had good experiences with Bliger store on AliEx.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Rista said:


> I bought a Parnis Yachmaster watch that had a chip on the bezel smaller than this one and they sent me a new bezel insert no problem. It depends on the seller though. I've had good experiences with Bliger store on AliEx.


The bezels on the YM homages chip very easily. Mine chipped after very little use. I replaced it on my parnis with a classic black ceramic bezel. Much tougher and also looks a thousand times better.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

Got this "badboy" coming in!

[URL="https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000403219519.html?spm=a2g0o.home.15002.3.650c2c25ohvqId&gps-id=pcJustForYou&scm=1007.13562.130102.0&scm_id=1007.13562.130102.0&scm-url=1007.13562.130102.0&pvid=2ad40dbc-d7b5-449d-8557-3b2ed0d92e5a"[/URL]

Felt like I need a "dive" watch to play with all those ali nato I ordered God know when and why


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

I put it in my shopping cart.


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

yeah cant edit my post. But it looks nice


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> yeah cant edit my post. But it looks nice
> View attachment 14697873


Too big for me at 45 mm.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

mougino said:


> Too big for me at 45 mm.


Well, yes, 45 mm ... AND so much empty space on the dial makes the watch look much bigger than it actually is.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

homebrewed but all parts are sourced from AliX.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Bertl said:


> homebrewed but all parts are sourced from AliX.
> 
> View attachment 14698901


Nice! Was it hard to source the right parts?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I already have the white version of the Cadisen C8097 with the blue second, and I love it. So much so that I thought I'd get the rose gold version too.

£76.14 54%OFF | Cadisen Wrist Watch Men 2019 Top Brand Luxury Famous Male Clock Automatic Watch Golden Wrist watch Relogio Masculino
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/kBJ0lGI3v









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I already have the white version of the Cadisen C8097 with the blue second, and I love it. So much so that I thought I'd get the rose gold version too.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I've been wearing my white one a lot lately. Fantastic watch and an absolute steal for what it costs.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bertl said:


> homebrewed but all parts are sourced from AliX.
> 
> View attachment 14698901


That's different! So you put it together use different parts?

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Bertl said:


> homebrewed but all parts are sourced from AliX.


Very nice, mind sharing some links of those parts?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Well, I'm convinced someone in the US Postal Service snagged my 11.11 Carnival watch. Any ideas on how I get a refund?

*December 11, 2019*
In Transit to Next Facility
Your package is moving within the USPS network and is on track to be delivered to its final destination. It is currently in transit to the next facility.

*December 7, 2019, 10:40 am*
Departed USPS Regional Destination Facility
WASHINGTON DC NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER

*December 7, 2019, 9:00 am*
Arrived at USPS Regional Destination Facility
WASHINGTON DC NETWORK DISTRIBUTION CENTER​
Obviously, sometime on December 7th, 2019, the package "fell off the truck", and the USPS Tracking System just assumes that it's lost somewhere in a postal facility or vehicle. I assume that if no one has scanned the barcode in 6 days, it's because the USPS doesn't have physical possession of my package, but doesn't want to admit it's missing/stolen.

Has anyone asked AliExpress for a refund under similar circumstances? I'd be happy with a resend.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

https://www.usps.com/help/claims.htm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Well, I'm convinced someone in the US Postal Service snagged my 11.11 Carnival watch. Any ideas on how I get a refund?
> 
> *December 11, 2019*
> In Transit to Next Facility
> ...


I've done it a dozen times in the last year, yeap that's the number of AliEx packages snagged by my postman  (fortunately no expensive watch, just things like straps, tools, battery testers...)

I usually take a screenshot of the tracking page showing the problem. Then the French Post Office has a Twitter account: I ask to open a dispute by Twitter, usually they answer with a dispute number and say they will "inquire with the postman" and that's it. I screenshot that as well (don't even bother to translate from french). I attach the 2 screenshots and speak my case a little, it's always denied by the seller or he plays dead, then AliEx steps in and I've always got my refund.

Nicolas


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

I thought, 'Well it has a screw down crown..."..ended up getting screwed...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

d_himan said:


> I thought, 'Well it has a screw down crown..."..ended up getting screwed...


 my condolences. Open the case back and burry it in a bowl of dry rice, with a little luck it can resuscitate.

Nicolas


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

mougino said:


> my condolences. Open the case back and burry it in a bowl of dry rice, with a little luck it can resuscitate.
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks Nicolas, I'm stuck in a resort far away from civilization... So no case opening tool - any hacks? for now, just keeping it under a lamp with the crown open.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

d_himan said:


> Thanks Nicolas, I'm stuck in a resort far away from civilization... So no case opening tool - any hacks? for now, just keeping it under a lamp with the crown open.


Heat the case back with a hairdryer, after that opening the case back should be easier, just be careful not to burn your fingers (use a t-shirt or something). Then definitely the bowl of rice method. You can even do it with just the crown in 2nd position and case back closed in the meantime.

Nicolas


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Fun fact: the rice thing is a myth and only "works" for electronics for reasons other than rice having magical moisture absorbing properties.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Any desiccant should work


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> Fun fact: the rice thing is a myth and only "works" for electronics for reasons other than rice having magical moisture absorbing properties.


Absolutely wrong, sorry: actually the rice will attract asians at night who will fix your watch for you. This is well known


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

mougino said:


> Heat the case back with a hairdryer, after that opening the case back should be easier, just be careful not to burn your fingers (use a t-shirt or something). Then definitely the bowl of rice method. You can even do it with just the crown in 2nd position and case back closed in the meantime.
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks, will try that ASAP. There's a dehumidifier in the bathroom - kept it there for now.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mougino said:


> Absolutely wrong, sorry: actually the rice will attract asians at night who will fix your watch for you. This is well known


I thought that only worked for phones.

But seriously, rice is a worse drying agent than the likes of cat litter, silica gel and instant oatmeal. Leaving the item in open air should produce better results.


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Nice! Was it hard to source the right parts?





coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That's different! So you put it together use different parts?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk





cuica said:


> Very nice, mind sharing some links of those parts?


Thanks guys!
Finding the right parts is easy when searching for '2813' (=DG/Seagull movement) or '8215' (=Miyota movement).
Beside the movement itself a lot of matching parts come up, case + dial + hands are easy to find. Based on the search result you can do another search to find more parts.

I used:
dial:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32901600274.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.30de4c4dCsZKQL

hands:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32848876834.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.30de4c4dCsZKQL
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000041423928.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.30de4c4dCsZKQL
(two hand sets as the minute hand of the snowflake set is a little too long)

movement:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000308518573.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.30de4c4dCsZKQL

strap:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000284014565.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.30de4c4dCsZKQL

bezel insert:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32972808869.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4d008PDE

case:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53
I changed the crystal with a domed I had laying around.
The bezel on this case is made for a ceramic insert so with the metal insert I used there's a little edge around. I may try to put in an underlay to lift the insert slightly.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I like how a mechanical movement was the cheapest part of the build :-! Looks like a fun project.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Bertl said:


> Thanks guys!
> Finding the right parts is easy when searching for '2813' (=DG/Seagull movement) or '8215' (=Miyota movement).
> Beside the movement itself a lot of matching parts come up, case + dial + hands are easy to find. Based on the search result you can do another search to find more parts.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the links mate
....

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

This Poniger is very peculiar. Does anyone know what movement is inside? The seller says it's Seiko, but it looks more like a decorated 8215. Could it be?


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Rista said:


> I bought a Parnis Yachmaster watch that had a chip on the bezel smaller than this one and they sent me a new bezel insert no problem. It depends on the seller though. I've had good experiences with Bliger store on AliEx.


Thanks, did you change the insert without removing the bezel, I've had a go at removing the bezel but couldn't get it off.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

d_himan said:


> I thought, 'Well it has a screw down crown..."..ended up getting screwed...


They never put in stem or stem tube o-rings, ali-xpress and water do not mix.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Does anyone know of which watch this is a homage?

€ 89,71 58%OFF | Parnis Automatic Mechanical Watches Men 21 Jewel Miyota8215 Waterproof 5bar Sapphire Crystal Men's Watch Relogio Masculino 2019
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LytF8W8C

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> They never put in stem or stem tube o-rings, ali-xpress and water do not mix.


That's not all always true. I used this on a holiday for swimming in both a pool and the sea for 10 days. It was absolutely fine.

£58.56 44%OFF | 40mm Parnis Mechanical Watches Black Red Ceramic Bezel black dial GMT luminous marks sapphire glass automatic Mens Watch
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KMXTxlROj

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I also have 2 watches I swam a lot with last summer - the Debert sea master homage with the 12 hour bezel and the corgeut black bay bronze homage.
I have a third watch, the newer pagani design submariner homage which is supposedly 10atm water resistant. I will try it next summer!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Well, I'm convinced someone in the US Postal Service snagged my 11.11 Carnival watch. Any ideas on how I get a refund?
> 
> *December 11, 2019*
> In Transit to Next Facility
> ...


stay positive man. I had a package that literally got tracked to Georgia, to my local PO in Orlando, then back to GA, then back to Orlando, this was all over a couple days, thought for sure it went missing. ended up taking several days and finally again showed up in Orlando, then my local PO and finally delivered. took a month total to get to me, a full 2 weeks longer than normal Ali packages.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> They never put in stem or stem tube o-rings, ali-xpress and water do not mix.


I wonder if the o rings could be easily sourced and installed?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Ali is no better or worse than anyone else in general. This watch was £1.58 and the quality is so good I decided to test it in water. I put it in a glass of water for 7 minutes. Then I opened the case to check, there were a few micro spots of water which I removed with a cotton bud. Nothing had got to the dial area.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Are we allowed to talk about human rights issues pertaining to China in this thread? I'm well aware that I have watches and tons of other products for that matter that are made in China, but I just think it's something we should all be cognizant about. It's impossible at this point to avoid made in China products, but every time I do it I feel that I'm indirectly supporting fascism and human rights abuses committed by the CCP.

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## vrforma (Aug 9, 2015)

Western hypocrisy.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Are we allowed to talk about human rights issues pertaining to China in this thread? I'm well aware that I have watches and tons of other products for that matter that are made in China, but I just think it's something we should all be cognizant about. It's impossible at this point to avoid made in China products, but every time I do it I feel that I'm indirectly supporting fascism and human rights abuses committed by the CCP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


You can do what you like, but probably best to create a separate thread for those like minded. I suspect most here are not interested in that discussion for multiple reasons.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I mean it most certainly doesn't belong in _this_ thread.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

baczajka said:


> I wonder if the o rings could be easily sourced and installed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Under $5 assorted sizes from Ail-xpress.

Before testing by going swimming, I would at least open the caseback and pull the stem and check what is their for o-ring and crown seals.

Since you have the stem up pull the movement put the stem back put on the caseback and put in a glass of water over night. If the crystal is not installed properly or has no gasket or a non waterproof gasket you just saved your self from wrecking your watch.

If it leaks you just need to dry the case, no harm no foul.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I don't typically go in for those "fake chronos" where the subdials are the day, month, etc.

But an all stainless-steel watch for under $10 is kind of impressive.

FNGEEN New Watch Men Fashion Quartz Wristwatches 30M Waterproof Chronograph Sport Date Men Watch reloj hombre 2020 montre homme on AliExpress


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Are we allowed to talk about human rights issues pertaining to China in this thread? I'm well aware that I have watches and tons of other products for that matter that are made in China, but I just think it's something we should all be cognizant about. It's impossible at this point to avoid made in China products, but every time I do it I feel that I'm indirectly supporting fascism and human rights abuses committed by the CCP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


This is the 'best of' thread, not worst of...

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

crAss said:


> Does anyone know of which watch this is a homage?
> 
> € 89,71 58%OFF | Parnis Automatic Mechanical Watches Men 21 Jewel Miyota8215 Waterproof 5bar Sapphire Crystal Men's Watch Relogio Masculino 2019
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LytF8W8C
> ...


I've just ordered the white dial one. It could be a "shy" homage of the Seiko Samurai.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Tjcdas said:


> They never put in stem or stem tube o-rings, ali-xpress and water do not mix.


It did have a stem tube o-ring.. have a look. It worked well for 30 minutes. Really don't know when the leak started.

Put it in rice for 2 hours. Ran out of patience, so I pried the case back, water leaked out. Used a hairdryer at a good distance (warm air only) 2011 to dry out humidity. The movement started working!

However, a new problem. The crown functions aren't working normally. The hands are permanently adjustable in any position. No winding. No date and Gmt setting. The watch runs only if I pull back crown to the last position, gently tug and leave it there..

Crown stem misalignment?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

d_himan said:


> It did have a stem tube o-ring.. have a look. It worked well for 30 minutes. Really don't know when the leak started.
> 
> Put it in rice for 2 hours. Ran out of patience, so I pried the case back, water leaked out. Used a hairdryer at a good distance (warm air only) 2011 to dry out humidity. The movement started working!
> 
> ...


There should also be a gasket in the crown and on the stem or in the tube.

Or the caseback or the crystal seal leaked.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Tjcdas said:


> There should also be a gasket in the crown and on the stem or in the tube.
> 
> Or the caseback or the crystal seal leaked.


Hmm, I suspect its the crystal seal most likely. Anyway, need to open it up again to check for the stem issue now... Maybe I'll give it to a watch repair shop and see what they would charge. I don't want to spend too much money on a $53 watch..


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Are we allowed to talk about human rights issues pertaining to China in this thread?


Do you own any US American made products?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Are we allowed to talk about human rights issues pertaining to China ... It's impossible at this point to avoid made in China products, but every time I do it I feel that I'm indirectly supporting fascism and human rights abuses committed by the CCP.


Riii~~~~~iiight.

Cuz, talking about it on a forum will lead to everyone on earth getting to enjoy truth, justice, and freedom - just like we Americans do daily in such abundance and perfection.

...

U too woke for me, bro.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't typically go in for those "fake chronos" where the subdials are the day, month, etc.
> 
> But an all stainless-steel watch for under $10 is kind of impressive.
> 
> ...


I doubt it's stainless steel at this price but I might be wrong. I have a couple of cheap automatic watches by FNGEEN and they are definitely alloy. And I wonder how the subdials are going to be set. Usually these fake chronos have pushers for setting them but here I can't see any so the subdials might be "fixed" and just for "decoration".


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know of some good 18mm silver buckles on Ali? (it's for a 20mm leather strap that tapers down to 18 at the buckle).


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Also, if a product couldn't be delivered and is being sent back, do you automatically get a refund?

I must've not been in when it arrived, they sent it to the local post centre without leaving a notice (and I didn't check the shipping updates on Ali). But now it says it is being sent back...


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of some good 18mm silver buckles on Ali? (it's for a 20mm leather strap that tapers down to 18 at the buckle).


I've had some buckles from HENGRC and they have been quite good for the money and they have a lot of different styles: https://hengrc.aliexpress.com/store...spm=a2g0o.store_home.pcShopHead_6451759.1_5_0


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't typically go in for those "fake chronos" where the subdials are the day, month, etc.
> 
> But an all stainless-steel watch for under $10 is kind of impressive.
> 
> FNGEEN New Watch Men Fashion Quartz Wristwatches 30M Waterproof Chronograph Sport Date Men Watch reloj hombre 2020 montre homme on AliExpress


I wonder if that watch is a source on inexpensive bezel inserts?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> At this price point it's almost certainly a *Sunon PE902*. There is a small chance it has the *Seiko/TMI VD53*, but they would probably advertise the Japanese movement more heavily. The fact that they claim and "imported" movements means nothing on AliExpress.
> 
> According to Wish.com and Shopee.com, the movement is the *PE902*. When I searched the *"Cadisen C9067M PE902"* I got a bunch of results, but none when I substituted *"VD53"*.
> 
> The Sunon PE90x chronograph movements are very delicate and temperamental, and you'd be better off avoiding any watch that has one.


Or maybe for a training challenge ? :-d


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Mtech said:


> What vendor? can you provide a link to site?


This is _where_ the Fun comes from  ^^


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Bertl said:


> Thanks guys!
> Finding the right parts is easy when searching for '2813' (=DG/Seagull movement) or '8215' (=Miyota movement).
> Beside the movement itself a lot of matching parts come up, case + dial + hands are easy to find. Based on the search result you can do another search to find more parts.
> 
> ...


Brilliant, thank you for the links and info


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Sasropakis said:


> I doubt it's stainless steel at this price but I might be wrong. I have a couple of cheap automatic watches by FNGEEN and they are definitely alloy. And I wonder how the subdials are going to be set. Usually these fake chronos have pushers for setting them but here I can't see any so the subdials might be "fixed" and just for "decoration".


I have the non-chrono version of this watch and it's alloy too. At that price, I'd be amazed if it weren't. The rotor arm isn't heavy enough to wind the watch on mine, which means the power reserve lasts approximately 1-3hrs after I take off the watch on a good day with the wind blowing in the right direction. Top quality. Beat that Hamilton, with your 80hrs pr. Pah :-d


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

mougino said:


> Too big for me at 45 mm.


yeah, I ended up buying something else.

I just can't seem to visit aliexpress without buying a cheap watch or two. 

*Edit:* Haha, maybe I should have done a quick online-check about the sinobi. It's probably not recommended to buy that watch...








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000018274561.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6ae74c4deErmI8

and








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/327...1.0&pvid=c6eb7257-0c92-403c-8610-564dd3d61419


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

fone said:


> *Edit:* Haha, maybe I should have done a quick online-check about the sinobi. It's probably not recommended to buy that watch...


Those Sinobis were discussed very early in this thread. If I remember well some were impressed and happy, other complained about too small and out of proportion hands in rl compared to the product photos. But this was not the case for every model.


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Has anybody seen this before. Traditionally my China posts show preperation and then leaving the facility , and then goes into limbo until it hits US carriers. Does this just mean I wont see anything until it hits USPS, or that it hasn't been sent yet? 
Thanks for any reassurances!


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Pam=Parnis:-!


----------



## dbje (Aug 11, 2015)

The Sinobi is a great watch for the money! If you want a reliable beater Quartz that has some wrist presence, this is it!!



fone said:


> yeah, I ended up buying something else.
> 
> I just can't seem to visit aliexpress without buying a cheap watch or two.
> 
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Sasropakis said:


> I doubt it's stainless steel at this price but I might be wrong. I have a couple of cheap automatic watches by FNGEEN and they are definitely alloy. And I wonder how the subdials are going to be set. Usually these fake chronos have pushers for setting them but here I can't see any so the subdials might be "fixed" and just for "decoration".


For what it's worth, perhaps not much, I messaged the seller and asked for confirmation that it's stainless and not alloy, and he said it was.

Which I guess would mean if I ordered it and ever found out it wasn't, I would be in line for a discount or refund.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> For what it's worth, perhaps not much, I messaged the seller and asked for confirmation that it's stainless and not alloy, and he said it was.
> 
> Which I guess would mean if I ordered it and ever found out it wasn't, I would be in line for a discount or refund.


If you want to score a free $10 alloy watch (probably not worth much more) yes you can absolutely do that.


----------



## southern bamboo (May 8, 2019)

My AliEx orders take forever to get out of China, then they're quick to US Customs... from there they go into limbo until I see some movment, and when I track them they say "in transit" (in the US) but I can see grayed out in the box Delivered is lit up. Walk to mailbox, there it is... has happened nearly every Ali order. 

Still better than ordering from Russia, though!


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Some nice new sterile watches, I am tempted to buy one... They are 42.5mm, wish they would be a tad smaller. Hand wind, display caseback.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> Some nice new sterile watches, I am tempted to buy one... They are 42.5mm, wish they would be a tad smaller. Hand wind, display caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would love a hand wound dress watch, I look already for years. But they usually use this well known movement (forgot the name) or a clone of it, that results in a watch so big it looks like you strapped a dinner plate on your wrist.... I mean, 42.5?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Schaffelaer said:


> Would love a hand wound dress watch, I look already for years. But they usually use this well known movement (forgot the name) or a clone of it, that results in a watch so big it looks like you strapped a dinner plate on your wrist.... I mean, 42.5?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


At the opposite size you will find HTM about 36mm, hand wound too and really cheap.









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

kovy71 said:


> Some nice new sterile watches, I am tempted to buy one... They are 42.5mm, wish they would be a tad smaller. Hand wind, display caseback.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This well known case from Parnis Group is more about 44mm the minimum case size with 6497 mouvement









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

What is it with all these huge dress watches and flieger watches?
I am always shy away if they are over 40mm.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

fone said:


> What is it with all these huge dress watches and flieger watches?
> I am always shy away if they are over 40mm.


In those cases mentioned above the reason for the size is the movement. I think that the hand winding movement is based on ETA 6497 Unitas which was originally a pocket watch movement. Apparently there aren't that many smaller and equally inexpensive movements around especially with small seconds. I agree that they are too large to be proper dress watches but you can find smaller ones with different (usually automatic) movements. As for the flieger watches the original ones from WW2 were huge so it's kind of historically correct to have a larger diameter with them.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Toofsy said:


> At the opposite size you will find HTM about 36mm, hand wound too and really cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love wearing my HMT watches. They are definitely one of the most comfortable watches to wear...

Here are a couple of my favorites:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Love wearing my HMT watches. They are definitely one of the most comfortable watches to wear...
> 
> Here are a couple of my favorites:


I love them as well  very cute watches without pretention and very fun to wear. Here are 2 of mine: (waiting for a 3rd one as we speak, a yellow Janata!)


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HMT watches on AliX?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kademan K9070 ~20$


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my Pagani Daytona today. Loving it so far.









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Agreed but Parnis Daytona:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Interesting case and crown at 12'o clock for this new Ruimas: https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/TVfgd1pA7


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacecat said:


> Those Sinobis were discussed very early in this thread. If I remember well some were impressed and happy, other complained about too small and out of proportion hands in rl compared to the product photos. But this was not the case for every model.


For a $20 watch, the Sinobi 1132 is not terrible. The case and band are stainless, which is unusual at that price point, but the finishing is pretty bad. It looks good, but feels really cheap on the wrist because the sharp edges and sloppy bezel action are mainly apparent only to the wearer. Since the bracelet is propriety, you're stuck with it. The lume is not great, but it's actually better than most cheap Chinese watches.

I got mine for free, since it was misadvertised, and Sinobi didn't want it back. I have used it as a beater, and won't be heartbroken if it gets destroyed.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

leastonh said:


> HMT watches on AliX?


HMT was an Indian watch manufacturer, and AliExpress is concentrated on the PRC. Also, most of what's available is NOS and vintage watches.

"In its heyday, HMT Watches was the largest supplier of wrist watches in India. It was closed in 2016, largely due to mismanagement of the company, leading to heavy losses. In the same year, the Government of India also shut down HMT Chinar Watches Ltd., HMT Bearings, and HMT Tractors." ~Wikipedia

https://www.business-standard.com/article/management/why-time-ran-out-for-hmt-114091400691_1.html


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> HMT was an Indian watch manufacturer, and AliExpress is concentrated on the PRC. Also, most of what's available is NOS and vintage watches.
> 
> "In its heyday, HMT Watches was the largest supplier of wrist watches in India. It was closed in 2016, largely due to mismanagement of the company, leading to heavy losses. In the same year, the Government of India also shut down HMT Chinar Watches Ltd., HMT Bearings, and HMT Tractors." ~Wikipedia
> 
> https://www.business-standard.com/article/management/why-time-ran-out-for-hmt-114091400691_1.html


I hear good things about some of the HMT watches and have been thinking of trying one or two. It was the posts in this thread showing HMT watches that confused me because as far as I know Ali only sell PRC brands


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I hear good things about some of the HMT watches and have been thinking of trying one or two. It was the posts in this thread showing HMT watches that confused me because as far as I know Ali only sell PRC brands


Not the case anymore: AliExpress sells Casio, Fossil, 'American' fashion brands, and more recently even high-end watches, including Swiss (yeap, you read that right) e.g. Luminox, Tag Heuer, etc.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

mougino said:


> Not the case anymore: AliExpress sells Casio, Fossil, 'American' fashion brands, and more recently even high-end watches, including Swiss (yeap, you read that right) e.g. Luminox, Tag Heuer, etc.


Interesting, can you provide a link to the Tag Heuer?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Olciakk said:


> Interesting, can you provide a link to the Tag Heuer?


€ 4.462,50 | TAG HEUER MONACO CALIBRE 11 WATCH AUTOMATIC CHRONOGRAPH 39MM CAW211R. FC6401
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/bNCec5Dfz


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Wow, that's new to me.

Could this be considered 'affordable'?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000416350925.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.1.25dc55736nTPQR

MONTBLANC STAR LEGACY SUSPENDED EXO WATCH TOURBILLON LIMITED EDITION 28 118495

US $104,030.33


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Not the case anymore: AliExpress sells Casio, Fossil, 'American' fashion brands, and more recently even high-end watches, including Swiss (yeap, you read that right) e.g. Luminox, Tag Heuer, etc.


Wow! I have seen the odd branded watch on there, but nothing high end. I'll stick to using AD's for purchases over £100. Sending back to China for a warranty issue doesn't appeal at all.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Wow! I have seen the odd branded watch on there, but nothing high end. I'll stick to using AD's for purchases over £100. Sending back to China for a warranty issue doesn't appeal at all.


These brands usually offer a worldwide warranty.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mougino said:


> These brands usually offer a worldwide warranty.


Through authorized dealers, yes, but often not through gray market sellers, Anyone buying such a watch on AliX should research the seller and warranty thoroughly.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

That store selling Montblanc etc. seems to be located in Italy but for some reason they use AliExpress as a market place. Maybe they are aiming to sell high end watches to the Chinese market. I doubt anyone from the western world would by high end watches from AliExpress.


----------



## Tomasso (Sep 13, 2018)

The sellers boast that the watch uses the VK63 movement from Seiko. If it is this movement, then indeed, the markings make no sense and you'd have to fix it by yourself.







Chances are, though, that the movement comes from Sunon and is simply a variation on the theme of VK63.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

HMT movements are Citizen movements made under licence in India, mostly, but I do have a HMT quartz with a Miyota (Citizen owned) movement.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

￡38.00 PAGANI Design, Stainless Steel chronograph Miyota 0S00 quartz movement

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/257D75iCx

Miyota is Citizen's movements. Looks like a decent watch for the price.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Just received a VK63 Daytona homage. It is a sterile watch, which is exactly what I wanted as I want to print a logo and name on it myself. For the 35 bucks paid it is an outstanding watch! Some features:

1. DS2 tested REAL sapphire glass 
2. The VK63 chronograph works like mechanical, I think it is 3 steps per second at least, so fairly smooth and resets exactly in one TICK like a column wheel chronograph movement 
3. Pushers AND crown are threaded and stainless steel 
4. Case, bracelet, end links and clasp are stainless steel and made of machined solid material. 
5. Bezel is really ceramic
6. Polishing is pretty good, even the center part of the end links has crisp edges and not rounded 
7. Total thickness is really 13mm 
8. the crystal is placed nice and straight 
9. beautiful shallow rehaut with perfect angle.

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000093357955.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dHdnqBh

The only negatives I could find is the chronograph seconds hand is not 100% perfectly centered, and the adjustment that normally sets this (pull crown, use pushers) does not work. This VK63 might be a B-choice or simplified version in that respect. I will set it properly once I open it up though. The clasp has one very poor pin that I needed to replace, and the polishing on the clasp has been done pretty poorly, giving not only rounded edges, but some edges are turned in to a knife. I needed to dremel these down a little to remove the sharpness.

There are many adverts with all sorts of colors, all around the same price.

I shall test it for waterproofing soon, as it looks like it might survive a swim.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> Just received a VK63 Daytona homage. It is a sterile watch, which is exactly what I wanted as I want to print a logo and name on it myself. For the 35 bucks paid it is an outstanding watch! Some features:
> 
> 1. DS2 tested REAL sapphire glass
> 2. The VK63 chronograph works like mechanical, I think it is 3 steps per second at least, so fairly smooth and resets exactly in one TICK like a column wheel chronograph movement
> ...


I was tempted to buy it but I ended up buying a Pagani Design for €58 :-(


----------



## Jasexw (Jan 12, 2019)

Brightling007 said:


> The only negatives I could find is the chronograph seconds hand is not 100% perfectly centered, and the adjustment that normally sets this (pull crown, use pushers) does not work. This VK63 might be a B-choice or simplified version in that respect. I will set it properly once I open it up though.
> .
> 
> View attachment 14715347


I don't believe there is any adjustment you can do to mecaquartz big seconds hand unfortunately (not without pulling out apart anyway), and the torque of the fly back will often land the seconds hand in different places.

Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Just received a VK63 Daytona homage. It is a sterile watch, which is exactly what I wanted as I want to print a logo and name on it myself. For the 35 bucks paid it is an outstanding watch! Some features:


Possibly wrong forum to ask this question but  how do you print a logo and name on it?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

pedrorq said:


> Possibly wrong forum to ask this question but  how do you print a logo and name on it?


How? Be Brightling007


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Brightling007 said:


> Just received a VK63 Daytona homage. It is a sterile watch, which is exactly what I wanted as I want to print a logo and name on it myself. For the 35 bucks paid it is an outstanding watch! Some features:
> 
> 1. DS2 tested REAL sapphire glass
> 2. The VK63 chronograph works like mechanical, I think it is 3 steps per second at least, so fairly smooth and resets exactly in one TICK like a column wheel chronograph movement
> ...


I love the dial colour!!! Brilliant price too.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I was tempted to buy it but I ended up buying a Pagani Design for €58 :-(


If you're not going to be printing your own logo, the Pagani and especially the Parnis version is better anyway. This one copies Rolex subdial markers but without the functionality and the sterile dial looks very empty without the logo with the dial being pretty busy in all but one area.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

pedrorq said:


> Possibly wrong forum to ask this question but  how do you print a logo and name on it?


There are some choices, film free decals, dry transfers, or use my pad printer...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Rista said:


> If you're not going to be printing your own logo, the Pagani and especially the Parnis version is better anyway. This one copies Rolex subdial markers but without the functionality and the sterile dial looks very empty without the logo with the dial being pretty busy in all but one area.


If it weren't for wanting to print the logo, I would certainly agree about the big empty space on the dial, it looks very imbalanced.

The Parnis has no screw down crown, and that withheld me from buying it all along, I also like the Pagani name better. As for the subdials, I couldn't care less if the scale on them was functionally correct or not.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Just received a VK63 Daytona homage. It is a sterile watch, which is exactly what I wanted as I want to print a logo and name on it myself. For the 35 bucks paid it is an outstanding watch! Some features:
> 
> 1. DS2 tested REAL sapphire glass
> 2. The VK63 chronograph works like mechanical, I think it is 3 steps per second at least, so fairly smooth and resets exactly in one TICK like a column wheel chronograph movement
> ...


Looks quite a steal for the price. Are there any engravings between the lugs?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Looks quite a steal for the price. Are there any engravings between the lugs?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn VTR-L09 met Tapatalk


Nope, totally sterile...


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> If it weren't for wanting to print the logo, I would certainly agree about the big empty space on the dial, it looks very imbalanced.
> 
> The Parnis has no screw down crown, and that withheld me from buying it all along, I also like the Pagani name better. As for the subdials, I couldn't care less if the scale on them was functionally correct or not.


Fair enough. It is pretty much a "fake subdial" category for me. Makes me wonder if it's just a fake Daytona without logos but being quartz obviously it would be a very cheap one.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

By those standards I think you should perhaps not buy any Chinese watches, have you ever been to China? There are fake watches on each and every back street and even though it is not legal the police will just pinch an eye.

So if you can't get over the fake subdials, I don't really see how you can be completely fine with the other 99% that is copied on the Parnis or Pagani?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Brightling007 said:


> By those standards I think you should perhaps not buy any Chinese watches, have you ever been to China? There are fake watches on each and every back street and even though it is not legal the police will just pinch an eye.
> 
> So if you can't get over the fake subdials, I don't really see how you can be completely fine with the other 99% that is copied on the Parnis or Pagani?


It's not a black and white issue for me. For all I know the same factory that produces Pagani could be producing fakes, yes. I just don't believe the actual watch itself to be a rebranded rep for multiple reasons. Fake subdials printed to have the exact same layout as Rolex even without the functionality are suspicious however. Especially considering some sellers on Ali who sell these also have "non sterile" watches, if you know what I mean.

I don't feel strongly about it either way, it's just not for me.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

I'll just leave those investigations to those that are authorized, truth is, it is both a curse and an honor for Rolex to be copied as much and I find it hard to believe any fakes stealing revenue from them as they have a completely different customer group. Therefore I have decided not to be too fussed about it and just enjoy the watch, as it's got no branding whatsoever, it's as legit to me as any Parnis or Pagani, which in most luxury watch lovers eyes will be just as fake as any other fake.

Anyways, not a discussion that should be going on here in this thread, I think.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Agreed, let's just call it misprinted subdials. Just thought it was a con worth mentioning as it might not be obvious at first.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rista said:


> Agreed, let's just call it misprinted subdials. Just thought it was a con worth mentioning as it might not be obvious at first.


No, it's bloody obvious. No need for lessons.
But there are people who just don't give a poo. Myself included. 
The involved parties can sort their own stuff out.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> No, it's bloody obvious. No need for lessons.


I had this watch in my Ali cart for a few days without realizing it. I guess I must be blind if it's so bloody obvious.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Could you please unfold what you mean about the subdials : is this that they are fake or that they're not correctly printed ? 
How is it supposed to be in the "right" version ?
Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Rista said:


> If you're not going to be printing your own logo, the Pagani and especially the Parnis version is better anyway. This one copies Rolex subdial markers but without the functionality and the sterile dial looks very empty without the logo with the dial being pretty busy in all but one area.


I chose Pagani Design because I love watches with the date functionality. To tell the truth, I was not aware either of misprinted subdials on the sterile version. I bought this watch just because I love the style. Generally speaking, I don't like quartz. I've also bought a leather strap to replace the metal bracelet


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

manchette said:


> Could you please unfold what you mean about the subdials : is this that they are fake or that they're not correctly printed ?
> How is it supposed to be in the "right" version ?
> Thanks


The movement has 24h subdial at 3h, runnings seconds at 6h and chrono minutes at 9h but the subdials are printed as if they were on a Rolex where the layout is different, that's all.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I chose Pagani Design because I love watches with the date functionality. To tell the truth, I was not aware either of a "fake" subdial on the sterile version. I bought this watch just because I love the style. Generally speaking, I don't like quartz. I've also bought a leather strap to replace the metal bracelet


I think quartz, especially this version works really well in these watches. Until recently all cheaper Daytona homages have been mechanical but not real chronos, with calendar style subdials and running seconds hand. The second hand being on a small subdial, you can barely even notice it's there and ticking. Not to mention it's reliable and very accurate.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Rista said:


> I think quartz, especially this version works really well in these watches. Until recently all cheaper Daytona homages have been mechanical but not real chronos, with calendar style subdials and running seconds hand. The second hand being on a small subdial, you can barely even notice it's there and ticking. Not to mention it's reliable and very accurate.


I agree, it's better a quartz chrono than a mechanical multifunction disguised as a chrono.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

As for quartz, I also usually prefer mechanical, but when a quartz can make for a thinner case I am very in for it! In fact, I would buy a two hand Nautilus or Royal Oak homage that is under 9mm thick in a heartbeat!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This new Naviforce model looks good to me. I like the countdown bezel and indices. Stainless steel and under $20.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000504372801.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

As long as it feels more substantial than your average Casio and proves to be reliable, this could dominate the low-end segment


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This new Naviforce model looks good to me. I like the countdown bezel and indices. Stainless steel and under $20.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000504372801.html
> 
> View attachment 14717173


It looks good, especially for the price. Shame about the size though.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found these neat-looking chronos from Reef Tiger.
Does anyone have any exp w. them?








Also Bronze Hruodland


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Found these neat-looking chronos from Reef Tiger.
> Does anyone have any exp w. them?
> View attachment 14717513
> 
> ...


I have the Seattle. Here's my post about it, when I received it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49290953

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

Bertl said:


> Thanks guys!
> Finding the right parts is easy when searching for '2813' (=DG/Seagull movement) or '8215' (=Miyota movement).
> Beside the movement itself a lot of matching parts come up, case + dial + hands are easy to find. Based on the search result you can do another search to find more parts.
> 
> ...


the bezel insert has an underlay now and sits flush with the bezel. i'm quite happy with the result.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Bertl said:


> the bezel insert has an underlay now and sits flush with the bezel. i'm quite happy with the result.


I have looked through your shopping list, adjusted one or two things on it and placed an order for enough bits to make a watch. Less than £55, minus a bracelet. If they all turn up and go together well enough to make a watch I can wear, I'll be very happy.  What did you use to raise the bezel insert high enough to be flush?


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I have looked through your shopping list, adjusted one or two things on it and placed an order for enough bits to make a watch. Less than £55, minus a bracelet. If they all turn up and go together well enough to make a watch I can wear, I'll be very happy.  What did you use to raise the bezel insert high enough to be flush?


Cool, have fun with your build!

The insert underlay is... an insert. (a scratched one I found in my parts box)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Bertl said:


> Cool, have fun with your build!
> 
> The insert underlay is... an insert. (a scratched one I found in my parts box)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, I had visions of you cobbling something together. At least you solved the problem.

I'm looking forward to at least having a go at building one.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the Seattle. Here's my post about it, when I received it:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49290953
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


How is it?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> How is it?


I'm actually wearing today. I know it's not to everyone's taste, but I think it's a really good looking watch. The chronograph function works well, and it's got sapphire crystal. The only slight issue I have, is that the keepers and begining to fray a bit around the edges.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I got this a while back... a year ago? I forgot that I bought it on Ali X.

Nicely done, and surprisingly accurate -- under +5 sec/day. But not always readily legible.
My only regret: I shoulda bought the GRAY version.

PS: Pushers NOT for chrono, but for Calendar functions.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I got my Bliger gray seamaster homage last September. While I mostly got it for the metal bracelet, I changed it to a silicon one and the watch has been getting lots of wrist time in a collection of about ~20 watches. The watch was advertised as 3 Bar water resistant, and I had no intention of getting it near real water at any time, apart from the occasional splash when washing my hands or in the rain. 
Yesterday condensation occurred for the first time and the funny thing the watch had not been near water for at least a week. It happened when travelling to a really humid location (~85% relative humidity).
I left it yesterday evening in a warm room and in the morning the condensation was gone. After going for a walk outside for about an hour and then getting back in I noticed condensation had again formed.
Is there something I can really do in this weather?
When I get the time I will get it apart and put an o-ring on the stem. I guess the main seal ought to be ok for 3bar water resistance use. I do not know if water vapor got inside through the faux helium escape valve for which I can probably do nothing.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

duplicate


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Nicely done, and surprisingly accurate -- under +5 sec/day.


Nice watch. Never heard of this brand before. Do they have an official store on Ali? Could you please share a link?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SerhiyKa said:


> Nice watch. Never heard of this brand before. Do they have an official store on Ali? Could you please share a link?


You can go and just type in *KAREBO*


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I got this a while back... a year ago? I forgot that I bought it on Ali X.
> 
> Nicely done, and surprisingly accurate -- under +5 sec/day. But not always readily legible.
> My only regret: I shoulda bought the GRAY version.
> ...


Interesting! Visually like a Valjoux 7768.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Stephen2020 said:


> Interesting! Visually like a* Valjoux 7768*.


I had to google that. Learned something new today. :-!

I only saw mainly one dial design with it, used by several brands. 
Surely, there must have been other designs?

Apparently the movement is now out of production? I wonder why.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes, mainly very similar white dials, although Zeno and Sinn made different looking ones. Don't know why Valjoux stopped making them, maybe lack of demand? They did make the 7758, the auto version, for 5 years longer.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Take a Parnis Yachtmaster, change just the dial and the bezel insert and here it is... a completely new watch!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow ! Bravissimo! Where does one get the dial + insert? Ebay?



oinofilo said:


> Take a Parnis Yachtmaster, change just the dial and the bezel insert and here it is... a completely new watch!
> View attachment 14721329
> 
> View attachment 14721331
> ...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Parnis sells this as the parnis cruiser! I am considering buying it with the blue dial 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Bertl said:


> homebrewed but all parts are sourced from AliX.
> 
> View attachment 14698901


cnngrats, looks superb!
2 questions: LtoL and WR?
thank you


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow ! Bravissimo! Where does one get the dial + insert? Ebay?


It is not my work. You can find it on Aliexpress
https://it.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_53
I bought it on an Ebay auction for 44€ shipping included
https://www.ebay.it/itm/41mm-Parnis...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2060353.m2749.l2649


----------



## MaxBottomTime (Mar 7, 2018)

Can anyone read chinese? trying to understand the difference between the first two and second two options. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...236-0820f8d44323","x_object_id":608273588327}

The google translations suck.


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Seven friday=Carotif:-!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Can anyone read chinese? trying to understand the difference between the first two and second two options. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...236-0820f8d44323","x_object_id":608273588327}
> 
> The google translations suck.


I can't read Chinese, so you may want to post this in F72 as well.

I think they offer these with Sea-Gull branded, higher-grade movements, and the cheaper ones come with a basic grade movement? It may be similar to the Sea-Gull TY third-party movements vs the in-house ST versions.

Either that, or the cheaper watches don't have a display back.

The vast majority of ST19 calibers I've seen are not engraved "Sea-Gull".


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Can anyone read chinese? trying to understand the difference between the first two and second two options. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...236-0820f8d44323","x_object_id":608273588327}
> 
> The google translations suck.


First option means brand logo on the dial + brown leather strap.

Second option means brand logo on the dial + black leather strap.

Third option is no logo + brown leather strap.

Last option is no logo + black leather strap.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

MaxBottomTime said:


> Can anyone read chinese? trying to understand the difference between the first two and second two options. https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...236-0820f8d44323","x_object_id":608273588327}
> 
> The google translations suck.


1st Option: RMB 1068.00
Orange-brown strap w. a Sea-gull branded movement

2nd Option: RMB 1068.00
Black Strap w. a Sea-gull branded movement

3rd Option: RMB 888.00
Orange-brown strap w. unbranded movement

4th Option: RMB 888.00
Black strap w. unbranded movement


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

frogles said:


> cnngrats, looks superb!
> 2 questions: LtoL and WR?
> thank you


Thanks!

Lug to lug is 47.7mm.
Bliger rates their watches with 3ATM but after changing the crystal I can't be sure. But I don't care, desk-diving only...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> Take a Parnis Yachtmaster, change just the dial and the bezel insert and here it is... a completely new watch!


Is it a hacking Miyota?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> Is it a hacking Miyota?


Nope, it's a standard no hacking 8215-


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> Is it a hacking Miyota?


Nope, it's a standard no hacking 8215-


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Posted on the BSHT but it's an Aliexpress buy so here goes a photo of my new Reginald.
Solid endlinks and decent bezel action for around 21€, now on a RAF strap and soon to be modded:


----------



## kulidone (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello guys,

I am new to this hobby and need your help. I am still in college so my budget is quite low, but I am willing to invest a bit more if its worth it. Would like to avoid buying watches which won't last a year or two even its cheap (under 100 bucks).

I read as much as I could, but still can't do any decision.

From what I've read and saw on YT the Guanqin (lambda) doesn't have sapphire crystal and should have some chinese/hk movement. I know about Feice that they should have better specs and I am willing to pay the higher price... just want to know if what they say about the specs its true and if its worth it getting it instead of Guanqin.

Other purchase which I am considering is Feice FM201 vs Tisell or maybe Rodina (does it have sapphire glass?).


----------



## kulidone (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello guys,

I am new to this hobby and need your help. I am still in college so my budget is quite low, but I am willing to invest a bit more if its worth it. Would like to avoid buying watches which won't last a year or two even its cheap (under 100 bucks).

I read as much as I could, but still can't do any decision.

From what I've read and saw on YT the Guanqin (lambda) doesn't have sapphire crystal and should have some chinese/hk movement. I know about Feice that they should have better specs and I am willing to pay the higher price... just want to know if what they say about the specs its true and if its worth it getting it instead of Guanqin.

Other purchase which I am considering is Feice FM201 vs Tisell or maybe Rodina (does it have sapphire glass?).


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

You could get one of the two watches below:

https://a.aliexpress.com/CALNg27I

https://a.aliexpress.com/DyBvEVoc

The second has a Seiko NH35 movement and a domed crystal with 5 bar water resistance.

Both are a bit over 50 Euros and if you like the design I believe they would serve you well for years.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kulidone said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to this hobby and need your help. I am still in college so my budget is quite low, but I am willing to invest a bit more if its worth it. Would like to avoid buying watches which won't last a year or two even its cheap (under 100 bucks).
> 
> ...


All the mechanical NOMOS Lambda homages use Hangzhou 2 Series movements, based off the old Seiko 7009A. I believe there are two versions with slightly different finishes, the 2BA0 and the 2B00.

From what I gather, the Feice version doesn't come with sapphire, since none of the highly curved crystals seem to be made of that material. Their website states "Unique *mineral* curved mirror with a hardness of about 900 Vickers, high light transmission, scratch-resistant and low-friction."

As for the FM201, there are better priced versions from Sea-Gull and Rodina. I don't think you'll actually see any quality improvement in the FEICE vs the other two. The Carnival version is a bit cheaper, but it doesn't have a sapphire crystal. I own the square, Feice FM301. All of them contain virtually identical, Sea-Gull ST17 movements.
























The Tisell "Bauhaus" is a bit different. Since it doesn't have the small seconds feature of the other NOMOS Tangente homages, it is able to use the Miyota 9015 movement. This is an excellent, high beat (28,800 bph) caliber, that is in a different league from the ST1701.









DON'T FEAR THE MIYOTA 9015! MY EXPERIENCE AS A SWISS MOVEMENT SNOB


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Posted on the BSHT but it's an Aliexpress buy so here goes a photo of my new Reginald.
> Solid endlinks and decent bezel action for around 21€, now on a RAF strap and soon to be modded:


Congratulations, looks great! Its 'Winner' cousin says hello


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just received a message from the Cadisen official store dating they have a new watch for sale.

£44.41 52%OFF | CADISEN Mechanical Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Luminous Stainless steel Business Wrist Men Automatic Watches NH35A Japan movement
https://a.aliexpress.com/kMRwdFPiF









Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

kulidone said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to this hobby and need your help. I am still in college so my budget is quite low, but I am willing to invest a bit more if its worth it. Would like to avoid buying watches which won't last a year or two even its cheap (under 100 bucks).
> 
> ...


Now this may come from a different direction, but I would suggest that you maybe buy a cheap but good watch with a good quality Quartz movement. On Aliexpress you can buy what the aficionados around these parts call the Nakzen Pagoda, which are around $20-$25, have a good Seiko Quartz movement, in a SS case and look as if they cost 2 to 3 times the price IMHO

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000005671877.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.2b112e0eXNzlUs

Don't get too hung up about Sapphire Glass, as a Diver I wear Divers Watches which have "Hardlex" which is a Seiko TM crystal and yes it will scratch a bit but won't shatter like a Sapphire Crystal. I have worn this Seiko Quartz watch for 35 years and it still has the original crystal:









If you would like to buy an automatic watch, then there are a ton of options, but I will mention two that I know are good, one has a Miyota (Citizen) movement and the other has a Seiko NH3* type of movement which is a great automatic again. Ask which is best here and you will get a load of opinions, but the real answer that there is little or no difference and both are great for the money. |>

This Cadisen is a great value watch and is under $60 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32879725935.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.32c72e0eAAWjEN

Here is another Cadisen which is an alternative look and has the Miyota movement. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32887247456.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.14.5b827161X8fCyk

So you could buy both a Quartz and a decent automatic for under $100 for the two, which with a bit of care should last you through to Graduation and beyond.

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received a message from the Cadisen official store dating they have a new watch for sale.


Nice but as soon I saw the pictures I knew it was too big. For some reason pretty much all their new designs are 42mm which wouldn't be that bad if they weren't all dial. The C1032 for instance is closer to 38.5mm or 39mm and it's one of the reasons it sits so nicely on the wrist. Cadisen seem to have adopted a "bigger is better" strategy.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kulidone said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I am new to this hobby and need your help. I am still in college so my budget is quite low, but I am willing to invest a bit more if its worth it. Would like to avoid buying watches which won't last a year or two even its cheap (under 100 bucks).
> 
> ...


The Rodina was one of my first purchases. I still have it, and can confirm it does has sapphire crystal. It's a lovely watch.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46731883

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> All the mechanical NOMOS Lambda homages use Hangzhou 2 Series movements, based off the old Seiko 7009A. I believe there are two versions with slightly different finishes, the 2BA0 and the 2B00.
> 
> From what I gather, the Feice version doesn't come with sapphire, since none of the highly curved crystals seem to be made of that material. Their website states "Unique *mineral* curved mirror with a hardness of about 900 Vickers, high light transmission, scratch-resistant and low-friction."
> 
> ...


I have Carnival version, great looking watch (date function is a plus for me), was advertised as 38mm, never had bigger watch than that and 2mm on a full white dial makes a big difference. Nethertheless I like it, and the movement is very tight, no loose feeling or 'shaking hands' while adjusting.


----------



## kulidone (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the response.

It seems I won't consider Feice watches at all since they aren't any different from the others which is a disappointment considering that they charge "premium price".

The Guanqin (Lambda) probably wont look good on my 6.7 inch wrist so I will save some bucks there and get only the Tisell for now.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've just ordered a San Martin SN064 and I've heard their built reasonably well for the money:
Model: SN064
Movement: SW200 / PT5000 [Automatic movement]
Case: Material-316L stainless steel, two sandblasting options
Diameter: 44mm (excluding crown)
Thickness: 12.6mm (including mirror)
Lug Width: 22mm
Mirror: single domed sapphire crystal
Bezel: 316L stainless steel chronograph bezel, luminous scale
Dial: Silver sun pattern, gun color sun pattern optional
Hands: steel needle, filled with luminous
Luminous: C3 Super Luminous (Emitting Color: Green)
Crown: screw-in
Bottom cover: screw-in bottom cover
Strap: 316L stainless steel
Width 22mm
Buckle: diving buckle
Waterproof: 200 meters waterproof
Warranty: Two-year warranty

I think who ever deigned it has a Sinn fetish









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just ordered a San Martin SN064 and I've heard their built reasonably well for the money:


I hope you will do a review after you've had it for a week. :-!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I hope you will do a review after you've had it for a week. :-!


No problems

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Lume shot! The C3 looks reasonably ok









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I hope you will do a review after you've had it for a week. :-!


I'll second that request please


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just ordered a San Martin SN064 and I've heard their built reasonably well for the money:
> Model: SN064
> Movement: SW200 / PT5000 [Automatic movement]
> Case: Material-316L stainless steel, two sandblasting options
> ...


Hello ;=)

Is there a real warranty behind this watch ? 2 years seems very good.

What has been your favorite this year ?

Merry Christmas folks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I've never seen the Parnis 'PAM518' so affordable as of now: € 69,49 Parnis 44mm White dial Full chronograph luminous 5ATM Japan quartz movement Men's watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/kBexAbw0F








A year ago, I'd be like:








But recently I really favor ~40 mm dials, and this 44 mm would not see a lot of wrist unfortunately 

Nicolas


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I've never seen the Parnis 'PAM518' so affordable as of now: € 69,49 Parnis 44mm White dial Full chronograph luminous 5ATM Japan quartz movement Men's watch
> https://a.aliexpress.com/kBexAbw0F
> 
> 
> ...


I must say that 44mm for a chrono does not seem too bad to me ;-)

Do you know if this is a MechaQuartz perchance?

A year ago I would say I preferred a more "Normal" Quartz Chronograph, but after using the two MechaQuartz Chronos I have, they are sort of growing on me. :-!

The 60 minute limit is a problem in some areas, like navigation, as it is tough to get all the sectors within a 60 min limit, but I have two Chronos with the Seiko 7T92 movement that have a 12Hr limit so that resolves that issue.

But just to be difficult, these days you seem to have trouble finding chronos that have the 12hr limit, most seem to be either 30 or 60 minutes. I don't think Seiko sell the 7T92 or 7T62 movements to people outside of the Seiko Group?

Very Best regards,
Jim

PS Happy Christmas Nicolas and all the other "Affordable Watches Aficionados" Jim :-d
Excusez-moi Nicolas, Un très joyeux et paisible Noël à vous et à votre famille


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Do you know if this is a MechaQuartz perchance?


Not 100% sure, BUT!! 
The chrono seconds hand snaps back to zero -- which, apparently, is the main indicator, and aspect of what is attractive about mecaquartz.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I must say that 44mm for a chrono does not seem too bad to me ;-)
> 
> Do you know if this is a MechaQuartz perchance?


Affirmative, the movement is a Seiko VK6x. I have the black version, one of my first AliExpress purchases from 2017, not worn a lot for the aforementioned reason, but still a great piece. The white version always attracted me (different enough from the black one, doesn't have the running second).



ObiWonWD40 said:


> PS Happy Christmas Nicolas and all the other "Affordable Watches Aficionados" Jim :-d
> Excusez-moi Nicolas, Un très joyeux et paisible Noël à vous et à votre famille


Merry Christmas Jim! Relaxing holidays to all my AliExpress fan fellows! 

Nicolas


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Is there a real warranty behind this watch ? 2 years seems very good.
> 
> ...


Yes mate San Martin provide a REAL stamped card dated with two years warranty

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

The warranty card may or may not be useful, depending on where you buy it I think. I got mine from San Martin store on Aliexpress and they basically told me to get lost when I tried to contact then for bracelet issues I had.


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Rolex datejust=Holuns:-!


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> But just to be difficult, these days you seem to have trouble finding chronos that have the 12hr limit, most seem to be either 30 or 60 minutes. I don't think Seiko sell the 7T92 or 7T62 movements to people outside of the Seiko Group?


I don't believe they do, but the 8T67 is available in a customer version as the VK67, with a 12hr subdial.

It's not too common, though, I guess people prefer the bicompax look.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CIGA Design - For the man who loves minimalist watches, and hates "shorty" hands, but really doesn't need to know the time!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I wonder if there is some method or formula by which Chinese manufacturers come up with their brand names.

I saw one today: HEDONE.

WTF.
Am I supposed to pronounce that in "French"? Or... ?


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> I wonder if there is some method or formula by which Chinese manufacturers come up with their brand names.


.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just ordered a San Martin SN064 and I've heard their built reasonably well for the money:
> Model: SN064
> Movement: SW200 / PT5000 [Automatic movement]
> Case: Material-316L stainless steel, two sandblasting options
> ...


Nice, I almost pressed the trigger on it. Will wait for your review. It was $187.18 with seller and select coupons and the PT movement...


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Rista said:


> The warranty card may or may not be useful, depending on where you buy it I think. I got mine from San Martin store on Aliexpress and they basically told me to get lost when I tried to contact then for bracelet issues I had.


That sucks. They sent me a new ceramic luminous bezel immediately when I had a minor problem - one of the 60 markers was glowing less than the others.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I see 'CFOTAZ' !
I saw it first! It's mine! :-!



TheFinalHour said:


> .
> View attachment 14727965


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> CIGA Design - For the man who loves minimalist watches, and hates "shorty" hands, but really doesn't need to know the time!


Indeed, that one has always been a puzzler to me.



Chronopolis said:


> I saw one today: HEDONE.
> 
> WTF.
> Am I supposed to pronounce that in "French"? Or... ?


He done named his watch brand with informal vernacular grammar, that's what he done.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I see 'CFOTAZ' !
> I saw it first! It's mine! :-!


You can have it. Pah. It's nothing compared to my 'BOFOTY'. I have dibs on that one!!!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 14728513
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


ST 16 is growing on me. It's a basic movement, but it's very accurate!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 14728513
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


mine isn't waterproof be careful


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

duplicoate


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I wonder if there is some method or formula by which Chinese manufacturers come up with their brand names.
> 
> I saw one today: HEDONE.
> 
> ...


Their crappest one was 'Daniel Wellington'.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Rista said:


> The warranty card may or may not be useful, depending on where you buy it I think. I got mine from San Martin store on Aliexpress and they basically told me to get lost when I tried to contact then for bracelet issues I had.


I didn't buy for San Martin them selves I bought from a seller I've been using for awhile now and he's excellent! Any problems he's on it. Also here's a silver dial version on the watch Ive ordered..









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> mine isn't waterproof be careful


How's your watch not watcher proof? I've got a LOREO 200m and it's been fantastic! I've dived snorkelled and kite surfed with it and had no problems.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

It leaks. Period. I believe it is either through the stem or bezel, not the back


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> How's your watch not watcher proof? I've got a LOREO 200m and it's been fantastic! I've dived snorkelled and kite surfed with it and had no problems.





rlachcik said:


> It leaks. Period. I believe it is either through the stem or bezel, not the back


I realized this the hard way with my ruined Parnis GMT. Saw posts of how people were swimming with it. Promptly did the same. Turned out there was no gasket in the case-back, however a couple were present in the stem. And despite my best efforts to drain water (including opening case back + rice and gel method) there was rust formation and I now need to order a new movement. So lesson learnt - check if gaskets have been installed before plunging in unless you're fine with the loss.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

d_himan said:


> I realized this the hard way with my ruined Parnis GMT. Saw posts of how people were swimming with it. Promptly did the same. Turned out there was no gasket in the case-back, however a couple were present in the stem. And despite my best efforts to drain water (including opening case back + rice and gel method) there was rust formation and I now need to order a new movement. So lesson learnt - check if gaskets have been installed before plunging in unless you're fine with the loss.


Yeah not full funding out the hard way! Parnis make great watches I have a few but I don't trust the WR. The LOREO is 100% a divers watch with proper seals. I guess no watch is 100% perfect.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Man, this model came out in 2017.
Looks nice tho
Which movement did you choose out of the four? (SW200/PT5000/ST2130/ETA2824)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The LOREO is 100% a divers watch with proper seals. I guess no watch is 100% perfect.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


What sample size are you basing that opinion on? One production run can have all the seals, but if they run out of stem o-rings on Tuesday, do you think they shut down the production line? Even Invicta has had leakage problems, and their business is mostly based on selling dive watches.

Seiko or Citizen are not letting many faulty seals get out the door. The Chinese brands are not as diligent, especially at the lower price points. I have a couple of DOM watches that are rated at 200M WR, but I really don't trust them. Unfortunately, it's really hard to test them without risking damage.

I would trust a $300+, Beijing or Sea-Gull diver to be properly sealed, but I'd say most other Chinese watches are questionable.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> What sample size are you basing that opinion on? One production run can have all the seals, but if they run out of stem o-rings on Tuesday, do you think they shut down the production line? Even Invicta has had leakage problems, and their business is mostly based on selling dive watches.
> 
> Seiko or Citizen are not letting many faulty seals get out the door. The Chinese brands are not are diligent, especially at the lower price points. I have a couple of DOM watches that are rated at 200M WR, but I really don't trust them. Unfortunately, it's really hard to test them without risking damage.
> 
> ...


As a Practitioner of the Mysterious Arts of the Mucky Rubber Suit Club, I can tell you that back in the days when Men Were Men and dived to depths of 90ft without a second thought of the dangers, I and others I dived with, used to get our watches and other critical equipment checked at the start of the season, this applied to new watches acquired around this time of year too. Basically when your life depends on it, you make sure the best you can that your equipment is not going to fail.

These days a Dive watch is an accessory more than a critical part of the equipment, but if I needed and relied on a watch I would not take one that was not ISO rated and currently in Test. Having said that, I do like to wear a watch as I am old fashioned and like to tell the time off an analogue dial rather than a 24hr digital readout. But should the watch fail, apart from a session of under water swearing, I am not about to suffer the bends as a result. So I have had good results with both the Casio Duro and the Invicta 8926OB as a great backup dive watch. But I would say that should the battery on the Casio need replacing, that would end it's use as a Dive watch and I would replace it with a new one as that is cheaper than replacing the seals and testing it!

There are a load of myths talked about Diving and Dive watches IMHO, I used a 10ATM Water Resistance dive watch for years, which was more than adequate, for diving. However, I would not take a Dive Watch on a jet ski! Typically on air I used to dive to 90 ft, but then later I was qualified on Nitrox, which is another whole new area, which gave me a 120 ft limit but only for a short time. As a fully qualified Old Fart, these days I don't go beyond 60ft!

I wear dive watches 90% of the time I am sad to say, but this is not a necessity, but because I damn well like them! Most of the better brand names I would guess are probably safe to swim in, but the cheaper Chinese examples I would not risk beyond washing my hands. To give you an example, my latest acquisition:

Now this probably OK, but I bought it as a used but unworn watch and from the condition I think it is about right, but I would not use it for diving unless I had checked the seals and pressure tested it!









Very best regards,
Jim

The Document below is put out by Dive Clubs

"PUTTING WATER-RESISTANCE INTO PERSPECTIVE:

The recommended depth limit for a fully-qualified PADI diver is 30 metres (3 atm). The recommended depth limit for any diver breathing air is around 50m (5 atm). The depth from 50-100m (5-10 atm) is reserved for specially-trained, usually professional commercial or military divers, breathing mixed gases. The deepest dive EVER MADE by a human not wearing a pressure suit is only just over 300m (30 atm).

WHY PRESSURE TESTING IS IMPORTANT:

By definition, a true Divers Watch is tested to ISO:6425 - that is, every single watch is tested against that standard. The stated pressure rating is conservative, and includes a high level of over-engineering to allow for degradation of the performance of the watch seals with age. For these watches, aftermarket pressure testing proves the watch has not suffered a seal failure which could be a hazard to the watch and in consequence to the wearer.

A non-ISO Diver's Watch may have any degree of water-resistance stamped on it by the marketing department, based on the fact that they know the watch is unlikely ever to be taken below 30m depth! Testing, if performed at all, is done a batch-sample basis. Even the best manufacturers such as Citizen clearly differentiate their "200m" watches from their "200m ISO-approved" watches, even though you would expect them to have the same performance. For these non-ISO watches, aftermarket pressure testing is essential to prove that a specific watch is water-resistant to the level required, whether brand new or pre-used."


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Mark did a little review/doa repair and comparison to Starking with this Cadisen:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received a message from *San Martin Official Store* on AliExpress regarding my purchase from 29-NOV: finally the factory delivered the yellow seconds hands and they were able to ship the watch. For the delay they added a nylon Nato and a springbar tool:








The wait was long but the store had a good communication, proposed me a gray seconds hand twice, but I preferred waiting... I'll post a review when it arrives! 

Nicolas

PS: for those interested it means the store has some yellow hands in stock... *Only 4 left* as we speak!!









[edit] the link: https://a.aliexpress.com/YyoHiskwP


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

It appears that Merkur are finished with their Chrono pre-orders.
Now they are on the Open market for US $199.00 apiece.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> As a Practitioner of the Mysterious Arts of the Mucky Rubber Suit Club, I can tell you that back in the days when Men Were Men and dived to depths of 90ft without a second thought of the dangers, I and others I dived with, used to get our watches and other critical equipment checked at the start of the season, this applied to new watches acquired around this time of year too. Basically when your life depends on it, you make sure the best you can that your equipment is not going to fail.


Thank you for your post, I learned a few things there. I'm doing my first ever try dive in January and can't wait!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Seagull 1963 pilot chronograph ~175$ on ali


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Thank you for your post, I learned a few things there. I'm doing my first ever try dive in January and can't wait!


Did my first dive in 1978.
For god's sake don't rely on a watch today, get a dive computer.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Gedmis,

Good review, but I can't understand why you gave the movement only 8? People buy watches with these movements in just to have themselves a Venus 175 Continuation. I have owned 3 watches with movement.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

It seems that Debert have finally boarded the bandwagon for Vintage Divers


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Thank you for your post, I learned a few things there. I'm doing my first ever try dive in January and can't wait!


Just relax and remember to enjoy it! Once you get hooked it is more addictive than Crack Cocaine 

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> It seems that Debert have finally boarded the bandwagon for Vintage Divers
> View attachment 14731779
> 
> View attachment 14731781


Not bad! And the proper size too! It changes from the 46+ mm frying pans the other brands offer


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Just relax and remember to enjoy it! Once you get hooked it is more addictive than Crack Cocaine
> 
> Very best regards,
> Jim


Eh, speaking from experience there, Jim?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I like the look of this faux chrono (multifunction) auto Binger. But really just the look... I don't understand the price range (175 €) vs. the specs (?)
https://a.aliexpress.com/5uuWR9nNp


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

mougino said:


> I like the look of this faux chrono (multifunction) auto Binger. But really just the look... I don't understand the price range (175 €) vs. the specs (?)
> https://a.aliexpress.com/5uuWR9nNp


That is the most expensive one, they go around 80 most of the time:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_55

Bit more expensive


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bart.-Jeroen said:


> That is the most expensive one, they go around 80 most of the time:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_55
> 
> Bit more expensive


I see, thanks. Still too pricey IMO...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

While on the subject on chronographs, I can confirm this Tevise is 100% a chronograph and probably the cheapest chronograph in the World today.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33061543408.html








Too bad it isn't Waterproof.
(Water got in, most likely through the crown while I was washing the dishes)


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

mougino said:


> I see, thanks. Still too pricey IMO...


Indeed


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> While on the subject on chronographs, I can confirm this Tevise is 100% a chronograph and probably the cheapest chronograph in the World today.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33061543408.html
> View attachment 14732239
> 
> ...


Reminds me of Briston Chronograph


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> Not bad! And the proper size too! It changes from the 46+ mm frying pans the other brands offer


43mm is still too large to be anywhere near 'vintage', I mean it doesn't need to be 34-36mm but somewhere around 38-39mm would be better.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

bearwithwatch said:


> Reminds me of Briston Chronograph


Rule 1 of Ali is that any time you think you've found an original design...you haven't.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> I found a rare under 40mm that looks pretty good. Guanqin auto with sapphire crystal. Claims to have 38mm diameter. I will be pulling the trigger on a white dial with Arabic numerals. I would give the gold tone a go, but I suspect the bracelet would not work for me and require a change that would ruin the aesthetic.
> 
> https://cutt.ly/oe46NHf
> 
> View attachment 14687931


This one showed up today. A bit disappointed because it was 39mm diameter not 38mm and crystal is not sapphire. I will ask for a partial refund. Wears ok since the lug to lug is only 46mm. Movement hacks and seems to hand wind. Works very smoothly. SEL on the bracelet and pins hold the links together. Looks pretty good especially for $47.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

There's a rectangular Megir which is cheaper and reckons in hundredths of a second, seconds, and minutes. How does this work? Does the second hand double as a chrono second hand or is it only the chrono second hand and sits motionless otherwise?


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

mlstein said:


> There's a rectangular Megir which is cheaper and reckons in hundredths of a second, seconds, and minutes. How does this work? Does the second hand double as a chrono second hand or is it only the chrono second hand and sits motionless otherwise?


D'oh. I was referring to the Tevise chrono post.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

baczajka said:


> This one showed up today. A bit disappointed because it was 39mm diameter not 38mm and crystal is not sapphire. I will ask for a partial refund. Wears ok since the lug to lug is only 46mm. Movement hacks and seems to hand wind. Works very smoothly. SEL on the bracelet and pins hold the links together. Looks pretty good especially for $47.
> 
> View attachment 14733075


I have that same watch incoming and it should also arrive today according to the tracking info. Did you know that the Guanqin is a clone of a 38.5mm Longines watch? I became aware of the Longines after buying a quartz homage by Burei shown below. The Guanqin is a closer match to the Longines since the date window partially covers the six hour marker and it's an automatic.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Update: My Guanqin just arrived. Here's a shot of it next to the quartz Burei. Both watches appear to have identical bracelets. The hands are wider on the Guanqin giving the watch a closer resemblance to the Longines Master Collection automatic. Another similarity is that the Guanqin and Longines logos look very similar, though Guanqin did not put its winged logo on this dial. I wonder if Guanqin is involved in some fashion with Longines either supplying some of their parts or doing some assembly for them.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Brightling007 said:


> 43mm is still too large to be anywhere near 'vintage', I mean it doesn't need to be 34-36mm but somewhere around 38-39mm would be better.


I don't think it is TOO large. The genuine Blancpain Bathyscaphe is 43,6mm.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> What sample size are you basing that opinion on? One production run can have all the seals, but if they run out of stem o-rings on Tuesday, do you think they shut down the production line? Even Invicta has had leakage problems, and their business is mostly based on selling dive watches.
> 
> Seiko or Citizen are not letting many faulty seals get out the door. The Chinese brands are not as diligent, especially at the lower price points. I have a couple of DOM watches that are rated at 200M WR, but I really don't trust them. Unfortunately, it's really hard to test them without risking damage.
> 
> ...


True but I've been using mine for skin diving swimming kite surf ect and it's been a real champ! And regarding seals I very much doubt they would continue production it they ever ran out just for the sake of it! Yes there's no 100% guarantee a watch will be water proof and that goes for all watches. So far my LOREO has been a trooper and yes I checked the seal and it's a nice thick bit off rubber...

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> As a Practitioner of the Mysterious Arts of the Mucky Rubber Suit Club, I can tell you that back in the days when Men Were Men and dived to depths of 90ft without a second thought of the dangers, I and others I dived with, used to get our watches and other critical equipment checked at the start of the season, this applied to new watches acquired around this time of year too. Basically when your life depends on it, you make sure the best you can that your equipment is not going to fail.
> 
> These days a Dive watch is an accessory more than a critical part of the equipment, but if I needed and relied on a watch I would not take one that was not ISO rated and currently in Test. Having said that, I do like to wear a watch as I am old fashioned and like to tell the time off an analogue dial rather than a 24hr digital readout. But should the watch fail, apart from a session of under water swearing, I am not about to suffer the bends as a result. So I have had good results with both the Casio Duro and the Invicta 8926OB as a great backup dive watch. But I would say that should the battery on the Casio need replacing, that would end it's use as a Dive watch and I would replace it with a new one as that is cheaper than replacing the seals and testing it!
> 
> ...


Some good info there buddy cheers!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

baczajka said:


> This one showed up today. A bit disappointed because it was 39mm diameter not 38mm and crystal is not sapphire. I will ask for a partial refund. Wears ok since the lug to lug is only 46mm. Movement hacks and seems to hand wind. Works very smoothly. SEL on the bracelet and pins hold the links together. Looks pretty good especially for $47.
> 
> View attachment 14733075
> 
> ...


I never trust aliexpress sellers specs! Most of them can hardly spell let alone give you a full watch spec rundown. Some off their ads for watches are terrible regarding correct case diameter and what movement it uses plus features! I've even had to correct them many times. I know it's not their first language but there's no excuse for sloppy ads. I'm only buying watches I know for certain have the specs I want and I've got a few good sellers that actually know about the watches they sell.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

That depends on whom you deal with.
The Chinese webstores in Ali can be divided into Dropshippers/re-sellers, e-retailers & Official Stores.
Product Deviations from the Official Spec-sheet more often than not, stems from Dropshippers trying to make a quick buck

Imo, it's always safer to buy directly from the Official Stores


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyone actually bought Heimdallr's Batman Superlumed 'Great Wave off Kanagawa' Sumo homage?
Dial looks exactly the same as the one Proxima had been selling


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

My last purchase of the year. Got some skmei g-shock clones for niece and nephew as new year present and spotted this - the SKMEI 1338 World timer. It clearly took inspiration from the Casio A500, but I couldn't find a gold version available to my location at a reasonable price (they ask for 100 euros on Amazon Germany) , so I went with the skmei.

On Thai lazada for around 8 Euros even cheaper than on Aliexpress.
My cheapest piece so far, will take it as example to convince the misses that I buy only very inexpensive watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I can't stand it. I've experienced too much of it.
Even after you point out their error, they keep on.
It's almost as if being sloppy is their primary joy. 
"Sapphire? Mineral? Meh, close enuf!"

I don't even eat Chinese food anymore - except at home, or at friends'.

"Chicken... but not 'chicken'? Meh? Close enuf?"

Nope. No thanks.

Good thing I don't have to put watches in my mouth.



coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I never trust aliexpress sellers specs! ... I know it's not their first language but there's no excuse for *sloppy *ads.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I can't stand it. I've experienced too much of it.
> Even after you point out their error, they keep on.
> It's almost as if being sloppy is their primary joy.
> "Sapphire? Mineral? Meh, close enuf!"
> ...


Lol true! I keep telling them it's called a crystal not a Mirror! And I've told them stop calling them good quality fashion watch. They think having fashion in the ad adds appeal, again I've told one guys it's not good. We don't like watch and fashion in the same sentence. ;-p

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> That depends on whom you deal with.
> The Chinese webstores in Ali can be divided into Dropshippers/re-sellers, e-retailers & Official Stores.
> Product Deviations from the Official Spec-sheet more often than not, stems from Dropshippers trying to make a quick buck
> 
> Imo, it's always safer to buy directly from the Official Stores


True! Even after you take every precaution it's still in the hands of the gods

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> Product Deviations from the Official Spec-sheet more often than not, stems from* Dropshippers trying to make a quick buck*


Who doesn't wanna make a quick buck?
Selling the same product, described accurately, offered at a lower price is one way.

Selling like you've already pee'd in the town well, and now getting ready to git the hell outta town, never to come back after you've sold your wares?
What kind of business strategy is that?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Some good info there buddy cheers!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Great to see people actually using their diver watches for diving.

I was never a diver, just swim a lot coming from Greece. When I was in my 20s I could dive to 10+ m for fun and that was it. I remember swatches and casios rated at 30m water resistant never having any trouble to swim with. Back in the day I never knew that a 3atm watch was not good enough for swimming.
With the Chinese ones you have to be more careful for sure. Had 3 watches I swam with a lot this summer. The 200m DOM, the Debert sea master homage with the 12h bezel (rated at 5atm) and the bronze corgeut black bay (10atm). Surface swimming, diving for fun up to 5m and showering was ok with all 3. This summer I want to see how the pagani 10atm submariner homage does.
On the other hand I was so disappointed when I saw moist forming inside the crystal in the bliger seamaster homage (210.32.42.20.06.001). It was just 3atm and I would never wear it swimming. It formed the mist by just wearing it coming out of a warm and dry house to a very humid weather outdoors. I will change gasket and see if it has o-rings on the stem, but I guess the problematic part is the faux helium valve.

To make a long story short, I just want to swim with my watches, but with Chinese watches you need to be extra careful.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

crAss said:


> Great to see people actually using their diver watches for diving.
> 
> I was never a diver, just swim a lot coming from Greece. When I was in my 20s I could dive to 10+ m for fun and that was it. I remember swatches and casios rated at 30m water resistant never having any trouble to swim with. Back in the day I never knew that a 3atm watch was not good enough for swimming.
> With the Chinese ones you have to be more careful for sure. Had 3 watches I swam with a lot this summer. The 200m DOM, the Debert sea master homage with the 12h bezel (rated at 5atm) and the bronze corgeut black bay (10atm). Surface swimming, diving for fun up to 5m and showering was ok with all 3. This summer I want to see how the pagani 10atm submariner homage does.
> ...


Thanks mate! Yeah I do use my watch outdoors as I'm right into all thinks water sports while diving I use a computer for just snorkelling the LOREO has been faultless. Bliger I've had one the Speedie style and had nothing but problems. The seller offered a refund but by the time you ship it and get it back I couldn't be bothered. The crown won't push in the crown top came loose and if you do getting going the hands don't always move when setting time. Also when you pull the crown out the whole movement moves and including the face. I hate it I've got a mate who bought one and he had probably to. Never again..... Bliger

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

The funny thing is that I always wanted a watch with the omega style bracelet and a blue dial. In the end it was the bliger that came out and I got it with the grey dial. While I loved the grey dial in the end I believe it looks much better with the silicon blue strap.
Quality is crap as you said. Will try to mend it just for the style of it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Anyone actually bought Heimdallr's Batman Superlumed 'Great Wave off Kanagawa' Sumo homage?
> Dial looks exactly the same as the one Proxima had been selling
> View attachment 14734379
> 
> ...


Wanted to, but it's shipped by DHL from China, so I'd been hit by, I'd been struck by the not-so-smooth customs fees...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> My last purchase of the year. Got some skmei g-shock clones for niece and nephew as new year present and spotted this - the SKMEI 1338 World timer. It clearly took inspiration from the Casio A500, but I couldn't find a gold version available to my location at a reasonable price (they ask for 100 euros on Amazon Germany) , so I went with the skmei.
> 
> On Thai lazada for around 8 Euros even cheaper than on Aliexpress.
> My cheapest piece so far, will take it as example to convince the misses that I buy only very inexpensive watches.


I've had it, it's really tiny... somewhere in the 25 x 30 cm, I don't recall the exact measurements.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > My last purchase of the year. Got some skmei g-shock clones for niece and nephew as new year present and spotted this - the SKMEI 1338 World timer. It clearly took inspiration from the Casio A500, but I couldn't find a gold version available to my location at a reasonable price (they ask for 100 euros on Amazon Germany) , so I went with the skmei.
> ...


I think the role model is rather tiny too. Those casios aren't big. My main concern is that it might be too shiny and too bright bling looking. On the photos I don't see that vintage vibe I got from looking at photos of the Casio. That might depend just on the light and how the photo was shot or on the product. I will see.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Anyone actually bought Heimdallr's Batman Superlumed 'Great Wave off Kanagawa' Sumo homage?
> Dial looks exactly the same as the one Proxima had been selling
> View attachment 14734379
> 
> ...


Can you post a link please?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Can you post a link please?


https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/150-big-wave-sumo-limited-edition.html
I don't think it's sold on AliExpress...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi guys! Just got my San Martin 200m diver today by DHL on Sunday which was a awesome surprised. I'll review it in a week or so...
44mm
13mm
Single Dome Sapphire
PT5000 hi beat mov
C3 superluminova
Bead blasted
200m
120 click bezel









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Hi guys! Just got my San Martin 200m diver today by DHL on Sunday which was a awesome surprised. I'll review it in a week or so...
> 44mm
> 13mm
> Single Dome Sapphire
> ...


Congrats on the new watch. It's a good spec and looks great. 13mm is nice and slim too for a watch that size. Looking forward to your review


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

An almost perfect fit: Blue/Gold Pagani PD-1639 on a bi-color Jubilee (just arrived)

The jubilee even has solid end links.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

leastonh said:


> Congrats on the new watch. It's a good spec and looks great. 13mm is nice and slim too for a watch that size. Looking forward to your review


Thanks mate! I'm looking forward to reviewing it soon

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

My Black Friday Corgeut Shwarz Bay finally arrived. Pretty pleased with it, decent lime too but not tested how long it lasts.

Nice addition to my meagre, budget collection!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello all, 
I have been a long time reader in this thread and decided to finally create an account for this forum. Your reviews/pictures 'helped' me to spend some money on Aliexpress.
This Gimto is my latest acquisition from the black friday sale. I especially like the nice domed plexiglass. It originally comes with a mesh bracelet, which I changed to a nice black leather strap.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received this a few days ago. To go with the white dial stainless steel version I already have.

The has gone up quite a bit since I bought mine. I only paid £79 for mine.

£113.44 34%OFF | Cadisen Wrist Watch Men 2019 Top Brand Luxury Famous Male Clock Automatic Watch Golden Wrist watch Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/3YCGW8eEr

I also got this strap to go with it, as I'm not a fan of the one it comes on.

£9.56 28%OFF | Anbeer Vintage Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm Elegant Style Watchband for Men Women Rose Gold Genuine Clafskin Replacement Bracelet
https://a.aliexpress.com/SZYCdCW9l









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keracticus Pots (Sep 26, 2015)

Pagani Design PD-1649.

It's been some time since I've perused AliExpress. I came across this for ~£50 and could not resist.

Amazing watch for the money, has it's faults, but a bargain if you like the "homage" stuff.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Keracticus Pots said:


> Pagani Design PD-1649.
> 
> It's been some time since I've perused AliExpress. I came across this for ~£50 and could not resist.
> 
> ...


What is it an homage of?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Hi guys! Just got my San Martin 200m diver today by DHL on Sunday which was a awesome surprised. I'll review it in a week or so...
> 44mm
> 13mm
> Single Dome Sapphire
> ...


How about a wrist shot to see how it wears?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I like Corgeut new take at the Spectre watch:








The strap + dial pattern combo give it a real nice vibe! 
https://a.aliexpress.com/98I2fg1z1


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)

mougino said:


> What is it an homage of?


Tag Heuer Autavia

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Keracticus Pots said:


> Pagani Design PD-1649.
> 
> has it's faults,
> 
> ...


What are the faults?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> I like Corgeut new take at the Spectre watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a lovely watch, but it isn't the Spectre watch. That is a copy/homage of the Omega Railmaster. The watch in Spectre was a Seamaster 300.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

baczajka said:


> How about a wrist shot to see how it wears?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Ok I'll get one when I get home buddy

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> It's a lovely watch, but it isn't the Spectre watch. That is a copy/homage of the Omega Railmaster. The watch in Spectre was a Seamaster 300.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome watch! I have a 39mm Fleiger from them and it's been fantastic.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

Corgeut:-!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I think the Seamaster Spectre homage is the most versatile watch in my collection (I have a sterile dial version). It is the only watch I have worn with 5 different strap combinations!
- The bond NATO (black-gray)
- A black NATO
- The metal bracelet 
- The suede-ish black leather strap (as the one in the pictures above)
- A black perlon strap
During the summer it is on NATO's for swimming and the rest of the year it goes around mostly on the leather one.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Received this a few days ago. To go with the white dial stainless steel version I already have.
> 
> The has gone up quite a bit since I bought mine. I only paid £79 for mine.
> 
> ...


Loving that strap, may just pick one up.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

watchover said:


> Corgeut:-!


Couldn't decide which one I like most. So I had to buy all three colours ... :roll:

While the cases of the red and blue version each have polished sides, the case of the black one is completely matte


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> I like Corgeut new take at the Spectre watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this watch, there are actually hacking versions of the Miyota floating around as well.
Here is a review, with a comparison to the original Railmaster.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

I have a blue railmaster, it's decent for the money. It's slim and very legible. A good alternative to an explorer, if you don't like mercedes or 3-6-9.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Couldn't decide which one I like most. So I had to buy all three colours ... :roll:
> 
> While the cases of the red and blue version each have polished sides, the case of the black one is completely matte
> 
> ...


How are the bezels? I went for a smooth bezel in the end as I saw reviews reporting backplay and only 90 click.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

fyioska said:


> How are the bezels? I went for a smooth bezel in the end as I saw reviews reporting backplay and only 90 click.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


The bezels are not bad. Mine turn smooth and do align exactly with 12 tho I have no idea, why they made it 90 clicks. Backplay is OK imho.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> I love this watch, there are actually hacking versions of the Miyota floating around as well.
> Here is a review, with a comparison to the original Railmaster.


It's true. mine hacks. But, I didn't buy it from AliExpress. It also came on a rather nice bracelet.

This is where mine came from. Shipping to me in the USA was significantly quicker than anything I ever received from AliExpress.
https://www.manbushijie.com/corgeut...apan-miyota-movement-luminous-hand-p3074.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Keracticus Pots said:


> Pagani Design PD-1649.
> 
> It's been some time since I've perused AliExpress. I came across this for ~£50 and could not resist.
> 
> ...


Since I'm waiting for the same watch, I'm curious about its faults.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Steeldive SD1996AC 101€ on Alibaba
Many will wonder why buying a hommage of a relatively inexpensive Seiko that, although recently discontinued, is still readily available. The answer is that for less than half the price of a Seiko SKX you get a watch that is better in many respects. The Steeldive in fact, in addition to comparable case, lume and water resistance, offers in addition: sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert and above all a modern Seiko movement with hacking and manual winding. The bracelet is less exciting, not living up to the rest, with its hollow end links like the Seiko. 
Speaking of the head the appearance is similar, but the quality is definetly superior. Of course, the brand image is not the same, but for my no-nonsense attitude this is not important. 
The only issue I encountered is that after setting the time, when I push the crown in and try to screw it down the crown keeps still moving the hands. I found a temporary solution pushing the crown towards the case back. I hope my watchmaker will fix it.














I swapped the bracelet for an Oyster designed for the SKX and even if it doesn't fit perfectly I think it looks and feels much better.




























Lume compared to a SKX (to the right)







P.S. The price of a modded SKX with NH36, sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel is about 400€.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Couldn't decide which one I like most. So I had to buy all three colours ... :roll:
> 
> While the cases of the red and blue version each have polished sides, the case of the black one is completely matte
> 
> ...


Beautiful watches, good case finishing. If l2l just wasn't over 50.... B1tch wrist syndrome here....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice! :-!
And no misalignment "cacca di toro" either!



oinofilo said:


> Steeldive SD1996AC 101€ on Alibaba
> ... for less than half the price of a Seiko SKX you get a watch that is better in many respects. The Steeldive in fact, in addition to comparable case, lume and water resistance, offers in addition: sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert and above all a modern Seiko movement with hacking and manual winding. .


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Merkur'd just opened up new Pre-orders for new 2020 Models


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur'd just opened up new Pre-orders for new 2020 Models
> View attachment 14740963
> 
> View attachment 14740965
> ...


Link?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Those Merkurs are too big for me...my Merkur 6105 from a year or two ago is 40.6mm across the bezel and has 20mm lugs. A Seiko turtle is 42mm across the bezel with 22mm lugs. I'm not sure there's really such a clamouring market for upsized watches in 2020, but I know it's not my thing so I hope this doesn't become a trend. What next, a 45mm 62MAS?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> What next, a 45mm 62MAS?


Laughs in 1969 Speedmaster Mark II (45 mm diameter)


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> Steeldive SD1996AC 101€ on Alibaba
> Many will wonder why buying a hommage of a relatively inexpensive Seiko that, although recently discontinued, is still readily available. The answer is that for less than half the price of a Seiko SKX you get a watch that is better in many respects. The Steeldive in fact, in addition to comparable case, lume and water resistance, offers in addition: sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert and above all a modern Seiko movement with hacking and manual winding. The bracelet is less exciting, not living up to the rest, with its hollow end links like the Seiko.
> Speaking of the head the appearance is similar, but the quality is definetly superior. Of course, the brand image is not the same, but for my no-nonsense attitude this is not important.
> The only issue I encountered is that after setting the time, when I push the crown in and try to screw it down the crown keeps still moving the hands. I found a temporary solution pushing the crown towards the case back. I hope my watchmaker will fix it.
> ...


Bought this watch (€85 shipping included) directly from the manufacturer on alibaba.com, over a month ago . I'm lovin'it more and more. It has a similar stem issue, but it's manageable. The movement is incredibly accurate. Love the round case, too. Fantastic for the price. I'll change soon the bracelet with an oyster one!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Yup I bought from the same. Nice enough bracelet, but really wanted it on leather.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Decided a leather strap was more suitable for the Shwarz Bay!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

baczajka said:


> How about a wrist shot to see how it wears?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Here's my San Martin 0064 on wrist which is 8in plus another day like shot! Cheers....









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Here's my San Martin 0064 on wrist which is 8in plus another day like shot! Cheers....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry it should say lume shot not like shot lol

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

*Chrono preorders:*
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-21818168318.43.2f7e4fd0Isw5uz&id=589156640121














 Ignore the Date Typo on their ad* 

The Pre-order opens up in Dec 2019.
Deposit for this watches starts @ RMB 299.00/USD$42.88.
Confirmation Payment which would be collected in Jan: RMB 700/USD$100.38.
Total amt: RMB 999/USD $143.26 
(Intended Retail Price in China: RMB 1199/USD$171.94)

Dial Diameter: 38mm
Thickness: 15mm

Courier: EMS

*Diver Pre-orders:*
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-21818168318.46.2f7e4fd0Isw5uz&id=584260396208















Deposit for this watches starts @ RMB 299.00/USD$42.88.
Confirmation Payment which would be collected in Jan: RMB 500.00/USD $71.70.
Total amt: RMB 799/USD$114.58

For Both Types, they would start making them in Dec once they receive the deposit.
After they finished building it, Merkur will start opening up slots for 'Confirmation Payment/End Payments' for the rest of the watch.
Delivery would take place in Jan 2020.



ED209 said:


> Those Merkurs are too big for me...my Merkur 6105 from a year or two ago is 40.6mm across the bezel and has 20mm lugs. A Seiko turtle is 42mm across the bezel with 22mm lugs. I'm not sure there's really such a clamouring market for upsized watches in 2020, but I know it's not my thing so I hope this doesn't become a trend. What next, a 45mm 62MAS?


A tad over-dramatic there
This Merkur diver is based on the 45mm Prospex.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Here's my San Martin 0064 on wrist which is 8in plus another day like shot! Cheers....


How is the PT5000?


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

I received the SAN Martin 62MAS on Saturday last week and haven't taken it off my wrist yet. Whilst it is not super accurate (seems to gain a few seconds every day) it is great quality. Especially since I only paid £127 and £12 customs duty. Total paid is £139.

I asked for a sterile dial and mineral glass instead of sapphire, with a fully lumed bezel. I think they ended up sending me one of their old stock items they still had lying around as this one has drilled lugs and sapphire glass  
Really good quality so I'm very pleased. 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keracticus Pots (Sep 26, 2015)

oinofilo said:


> Since I'm waiting for the same watch, I'm curious about its faults.


The bezel is a little sloppy and doesn't line up at 12. The bezel has 78 "clicks" for a full rotation which is a little odd.

The clasp needs a knack to open it, you can't just push the buttons and it pop open. One of the buttons needs to be pushed further than the other. The pvd on the centre links is non existent in places - admittedly where you can't see when wearing the watch!

A final real bit picky point is the shape of the end link compared with the case. The end links extend beyond the case. I don't think this is really a fault more a preference thing with how I expect end links to fit.

Overall a stunning watch, well worth the price.

KP









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

DW stopped working. Soki broke. The gold one its not even metal, its plastic. Fugly <|


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rikimaru said:


> View attachment 14742861
> 
> 
> DW stopped working. Soki broke. The gold one its not even metal, its plastic. Fugly <|


I would expect a $5 Soki to break after a few months of wearing. Not a $100 DW (who am I kidding, of course I'd expect it... but honestly that's a shame).


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> How is the PT5000?


Great! It's been running +2 per day atm! And im loving the 28800 smooth seconds hand. The watch is awesome very happy with it.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rikimaru (Dec 9, 2019)

mougino said:


> I would expect a $5 Soki to break after a few months of wearing. Not a $100 DW (who am I kidding, of course I'd expect it... but honestly that's a shame).


Aliexpress DW watch  is garbage. So is the true Daniel Wellington  It literally stops after few hours when the time is set. Soki... I hit the bastard accidently against my table. Broke the glass. Well, not much bang for a buck


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New day new AliX brand! Enters the (not so awful) Snowtiger:








/o\/o\
--/!\ not to be mistaken with (o)(o) https://a.aliexpress.com/Bfsqm60d5


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

And another new brand, behold, WAKNOER.

Maybe a sister brand to HANDLOVE ?....

￡13.92 50%OFF | WAKNOER Sport Watch Men Classic Design 5ATM Waterproof Luminous Auto Date Week Display Stainless Top Brand Luxury Business Reloj
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/9r4AFLLkf


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok I am confused.
Is it the same watch? Is there a separate link please?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The infamous *MERKUR watch Store* is now selling what looks like a low-grade repl¡ca of a San Martin SKX007 








https://a.aliexpress.com/XdbZbsP4J
It is much cheaper... It _looks_ much cheaper too, supposedly the same specs as a true San Martin... (NH36, C3 lume, sapphire), and I won't even talk about the Sharkey logo


----------



## Gavinr (Dec 29, 2018)

Fresh off the slow boat from China!
These 2 beauties finally arrived. Sadly without their friend a Ti Pam homage I ordered the week before these 2 😫

But on the bright side my initial feelings about both of these guys are great!
I found the sterile FF homage to be WAY prettier in person than I guess I really expected, and I love the scale of the Flieger. 
Starting with the Fifty Fathoms, the finish is excellent the dial (although not perfect but any means) is quite beautiful. Love the hands. The case finish is pretty darn good. The bezel although lackluster in action is far better looking for a chunk of plastic than I would have imagined. Strap is even "sail clothlike" and probably will keep it on for a while. The crown functions fine but does kind of pop out ,way further than any screw down I have ever had with this miyota movent. That said the action once released is smooth and it does thread smoothly. 
Lume on both looks great initially, but I didnt check k later and wouldnt hold my breath.
I think this is a hell of a watch for 75 greenbacks. Wish I had the other 10,925 for a BP!

The Flieger was a shot in the dark for me to check what the smallest case size I was willing to settle on for a quality purchase coming up. As I suspected I would not go any smaller than this 42mm case for a pilot. But again I am so pleased with this one overall too! The overall s ale is great (if not a bit petite for my personal taste) 
The case finish Is excellent. The Dial and hands were ,well a little cheap looking to me at first. Like they were printed on a office printer ( which they well have been) , but then they grew on me with almost a nostalgia feel. The strap is halfway decent. Shame it tapers way too much for me , I would have prefered a straight 22mm throughout. But it looks and feels quite nice. 
This is my first Chinese movement so I obviously have my fears knowing what a crap shoot the sourcing and handling of these movements can be. However Being that it runs out of the box we will just have to wait and see. 
Crown and function seem just fine, probably smoother than I really expected. 
Certainly an attractive mechanical watch with a lot to offer for 50 bucks!

I am also happy to find that I think for the time being this will definently scratch my itch for a b dial, and let's me narrow down my choices for a higher quality purchase to an A dial. 
So overall I am happier than a pig in #%[email protected] with my first Alliex purchase. 
Assuming I ever get my Pam homage I hope it is just as nice.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received the silver version of the Nakzen 9015 to go with the gold one I already have.

Looks just as good as the gold version. Took a while to arrive though, and the box was a bit battered.

£88.49 45%OFF | NAKZEN Men Classic Automatic Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Man Stainless Steel Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino Miyota 9015
https://a.aliexpress.com/mLgD0d2mJ


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> This one showed up today. A bit disappointed because it was 39mm diameter not 38mm and crystal is not sapphire. I will ask for a partial refund. Wears ok since the lug to lug is only 46mm. Movement hacks and seems to hand wind. Works very smoothly. SEL on the bracelet and pins hold the links together. Looks pretty good especially for $47.
> 
> View attachment 14733075


Update on the Guanqin Longines homage:

Asked the seller for a refund and they turned me down. Said to allow 1-2cm discrepancy and that Hardlex was now being used. Opened a dispute for a partial refund of $25 and AliE informed me within 24 hours that I would receive the refund. Not a bad watch at all for $22. Movement seems accurate with strong reserve. Looks great on the wrist.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> The infamous *MERKUR watch Store* is now selling what looks like a low-grade repl¡ca of a San Martin SKX007
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merkur and San Martin are generally on-par when it comes to divers (Same Grade).
Some may even argue that Merkur has better attention to detail than San Martin/Sharkey.
(Tho their washed-out photos filter out most potential customers)

Now back to the topic at-hand, is it a copy?
The materials are clearly different and Sharkey doesn't sell one in this colour, so no.

Logo-wise, there are several different Chinese Shark-themed Diver brands and it is not exclusive to Heimdallr.
What I would say is at that price and with those specs that Particular Merkur is a tough one to beat


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Update on the Guanqin Longines homage:
> 
> Asked the seller for a refund and they turned me down. Said to allow 1-2cm discrepancy and that Hardlex was now being used. Opened a dispute for a partial refund of $25 and AliE informed me within 24 hours that I would receive the refund. Not a bad watch at all for $22. Movement seems accurate with strong reserve. Looks great on the wrist.


You gotta hand it to AliExpress, their dispute system is top notch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur and San Martin are generally on-par when it comes to divers (Same Grade).
> Some may even argue that Merkur has better attention to detail than San Martin/Sharkey.
> (Tho their washed-out photos filter out most potential customers)
> 
> ...


I posted the deal as an honest warning, if you think that's a tough one to beat, be my guest and order it... But you may want to read that before:

Despite their name, *MERKUR watch Store* on AliExpress is not affiliated to the Merkur watches and most importantly they have a bad reputation here with several WUS buyers... This store was created on the ashes of the once great *MERKUR Store* after they radically changed their behavior: from great communication and free shipping to forced FedEx shipping (hence customs fees, VAT, taxes) + lying about delays, like saying they shipped the watch while the tracking shows "entered in FedEx system" for 10+ days, etc.

Right here, they offer a "Sharkey" (in the listing title) with a very similar yet subtly different copy of the Heimdallr/Sharkey/LJM/San Martin shark logo... The price is also a good indicator: 89€ for a NH36A + sapphire + Swiss C3 lume + screw-down crown is simply too good to be true, that's half the price of the San Martin, 30% lower than the price of the Steeldive divers, with their known QC problems (which are a level under the San Martin)...

You can see on the pictures the luminous dot on the insert looks either sloppy applied or not the same lume/color as the indices. The bezel dents look like alloy, not stainless steel (although to be fair, that wouldn't contradict the description, bezel+insert are not mentioned)...

All in all I would hard pass on this 'deal' !


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Quick thoughts on these 2, Parnis vs Corgeut. I thought they'd be very similar but they aren't at all. Corgeut feels quite a bit larger on the wrist, 50mm lug to lug as opposed to 48 for the Parnis.

Finish it decent on both but the Corgeut edges ahead slightly with the brushing on the top and polished sides. Parnis was completely polished before I Scotched it. Movements are identical from feel, haven't opened them up though.

All in all together they cost me under a ton. For the price nothing comes close. I will keep the Parnis for sure just not as convinced on the size of the Corgeut. Time will tell.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Looking for recommendations on a thin basic quartz watch that looks kind of like the Sinobi below in that $10-$30 price range. Prefer 38mm but I'm fine with 40mm since that's the more common size. I know there's a bunch of these thin watches on AE by brandslike CRRJU, Lige, WWOOR, WLISTH. Other than the diameter, the only other real criteria I'd have is that I hope it doesn't tick too loudly and hopefully has some good glass. I bought a Yazole a long time ago and it was super loud, I have an $80 Kenneth Cole which I can hear but only when it's close to my ear and super-quiet, that level of loudness is fine but not the Yazole.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> And another new brand, behold, WAKNOER.
> 
> Maybe a sister brand to HANDLOVE ?....
> 
> ...


Too close in price to the Tevise T801, Sinobi divers or Reginald Subs with actual, stainless steel cases. Friends don't let friends buy alloy case watches!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DomAndra said:


> Looking for recommendations on a thin basic quartz watch that looks kind of like the Sinobi below in that $10-$30 price range. Prefer 38mm but I'm fine with 40mm since that's the more common size. I know there's a bunch of these thin watches on AE by brandslike CRRJU, Lige, WWOOR, WLISTH. Other than the diameter, the only other real criteria I'd have is that I hope it doesn't tick too loudly and hopefully has some good glass. I bought a Yazole a long time ago and it was super loud, I have an $80 Kenneth Cole which I can hear but only when it's close to my ear and super-quiet, that level of loudness is fine but not the Yazole.
> 
> View attachment 14744993


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hold on a sec...
So Merkur never restored their Official Aliexpress store?


----------



## Calypso1 (Oct 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Hold on a sec...
> So Merkur never restored their Official Aliexpress store?


Any idea where to buy a Merkur Tuna or 6105? I cant find them anywhere.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

DomAndra said:


> Looking for recommendations on a thin basic quartz watch that looks kind of like the Sinobi below in that $10-$30 price range. Prefer 38mm but I'm fine with 40mm since that's the more common size.


Here's 78 pages of watches looking like that one with some entertainment to boot ?

Where can I buy a "minimalist" watch just like this, but made out of metal? (not plastic!) https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4953707


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Calypso1 said:


> Any idea where to buy a Merkur Tuna or 6105? I cant find them anywhere.


Merkur WATCH on facebook or http://merkurwatch.com/

[edit] seems they only have 2 models, a panda chrono and a rally bezel Sharkmaster... They're probably out of stock on all others, in this case your best bet would be a used one on eBay...


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Happy New year! 

I'm still looking for a Cartier tank solo homage: quartz, SS non-curved case, blue(d) hands, no second hand or date, classic dial. Anyone? I have a rose gold alloy case chenxi that has the tank feel, but that doesn't scratch the itch...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

LMAO, I'd just found the Motherload.
https://infinitetime.en.alibaba.com/


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> LMAO, I'd just found the Motherload.
> https://infinitetime.en.alibaba.com/


Infinite Time is/was a seller on ebay. I think they have a different name now. I recall they were one of the first sellers of LTM/San Martin. I'm not sure if they're one and the same - there's a lot of nefarious activity and impersonation on Alibaba, especially of micros.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Happy New year to all!!!

Are you looking for something that doesn't yet exist to be out in 2020?

I have 2 watches I want but aren't available.

1. Patek Philipe Aquanaut homage in blue with blue silicon strap. Unfortunately only replicas are available with automatic movement and a quartz lgxige. I like it so much I was considering to check if the sizes of those watches are the same, get both and use the lgxige dial on the replica. Or even try to make the replica dial sterile. I would never wear a replica.

2. An automatic homage of Hamilton khaki or Seiko SNZG15. I want an automatic field watch but I am not sure it will get enough wrist time to get a Seiko with ~140 Euros. The only cheap automatic field watch I have found in Ali is the ochstin in khaki color. I haven't verified though if it actually self winds adequately our of it is a crappy tongji movement.

+1 a parachute style strap with bronze/rosegold buckle preferably in Black with a khaki or beige line.



Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> 2. An automatic homage of Hamilton khaki or Seiko SNZG15.


Considering the price difference, I do wish I'd bought one of these or similar before buying a Hamilton. Lesson learned there. The homage watches are now my go to whenever I have an itch to buy something much more expensive that may turn out to be a watch I'm not keen on, as with my Hamilton.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> LMAO, I'd just found the Motherload.
> https://infinitetime.en.alibaba.com/


Their Trademarks are interesting


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Double


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Exactly! I started buying homages to see which expensive one to buy. In the end I don't want an expensive one but many to rotate based on mood.
The most expensive watch in my collection is a Tissot le locle which I had bought before discovering Chinese watches. I love it, but it is a dress watch and I wear it 5-10 times a year only.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

crAss said:


> Happy New year to all!!!
> 
> Are you looking for something that doesn't yet exist to be out in 2020?
> 
> ...


For that PP Aquanaut, 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000190635624.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000194718797.html

For Pt 2, only watch that resembles the Khaki & Seiko is the Carnival Tritium Quartz.
Closest Mechanical that I can find is this Ruima
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33011440666.html


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

crAss said:


> Happy New year to all!!!
> 
> Are you looking for something that doesn't yet exist to be out in 2020?
> 
> ...


Code MANONTIME gets this down to £57

https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...nk809k1-snk809k-21-jewel-mens-watch-1905.html


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks! Have you used creation watches? Is it reliable?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Gavinr said:


> Fresh off the slow boat from China!
> These 2 beauties finally arrived. Sadly without their friend a Ti Pam homage I ordered the week before these 2 😫
> 
> But on the bright side my initial feelings about both of these guys are great!
> ...


Could you post links please


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> Thanks! Have you used creation watches? Is it reliable?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I bought an Orient Star retrograde from them. Perfect transaction.
I think they have a good rep.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Considering the price difference, I do wish I'd bought one of these or similar before buying a Hamilton. Lesson learned there. The homage watches are now my go to whenever I have an itch to buy something much more expensive that may turn out to be a watch I'm not keen on, as with my Hamilton.


Same here, I ended up reselling my Khaki Field mechanical and loosing money because the lug-to-lug was too big, it shocked me every time I wore it... An homage would have been less costly.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Desk-bound said:


> LMAO, I'd just found the Motherload.
> https://infinitetime.en.alibaba.com/


007 homage for $99 is tempting.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

crAss said:


> Thanks! Have you used creation watches? Is it reliable?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Creation are totally reliable as far as I'm aware. I've used them twice before. The only issue may be that you're hit with the respective taxes for your country. But then again, you might not get hit. If only I wasn't a bit skint right now.....


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Since it is in a nice box and then in a bubble wrapped carton x-rays will reveal it and taxes are going to be paid (15 Euros + 24% vat). Most Chinese ones slip by because they come with no box in a small envelope.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

crAss said:


> Thanks! Have you used creation watches? Is it reliable?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I'm in India and I have used Creation Watches last July. Bought an Orient Bambino from them. It got hit with Customs Duty (48% of price as Indian Customs is high with regard to wrist watch imports). I also needed the proper soft copy of the Invoice which I needed to send to Indian Customs for evaluation of Duty. Creationwatches were helpful in emailing the Invoice to me within a day's time. The watch was perfect and works like a charm. Packaging was well done as well.

My friend recently used them to by a Seiko and it came without being hit with Customs Duty. So, yeah... duties are a hit & miss.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I love this Bliger "Hydroconquest" with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert and Miyota 8215 movement. The bracelet with SEL is decent too, even though I'm not a fan of butterfly clasp because it doesn't allow for microregulation. No important issues: no misalignment of any kind, the bezel rotates smoothly and the crown operates properly. If you are a homage addict, for 63€ it's really a steal.



































The lume compared to a SKX


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Thanks for the recs, I think I'm gonna go with that 39mm Nakzen SL1006G recommended by HoustonReal instead of the plain minamilist Sinobi-type. A basic quartz watch in what seems to be good quality for under $30 at 39mm instead of 40 or 42 is fantastic. The case appears to be made out of hardlinx or something now instead of sapphire but I'm not picky as long as it doesn't look cheap. It doesn't tick loudly does it?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DomAndra said:


> Thanks for the recs, I think I'm gonna go with that 39mm Nakzen SL1006G recommended by HoustonReal instead of the plain minimalist Sinobi-type... It doesn't tick loudly does it?


Just double checked mine, and you need to place it very close to your ear to hear any ticking.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Happy New year to all!!!
> 
> Are you looking for something that doesn't yet exist to be out in 2020?
> 
> I have 2 watches I want but aren't available.


I'm still waiting for the Ploprof homage to be available. They have had production issues on the pushbutton for months...








https://a.aliexpress.com/DtPGNIX3d


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

crAss said:


> Since it is in a nice box and then in a bubble wrapped carton x-rays will reveal it and taxes are going to be paid (15 Euros + 24% vat). Most Chinese ones slip by because they come with no box in a small envelope.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


You can opt for a flattened box which I would be inclined to do


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

mougino said:


> I'm still waiting for the Ploprof homage to be available. They have had production issues on the pushbutton for months...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep impatient too, the supplier said me today to wait for next of March...

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My beloved (sterilized) Panars, that I use as a night watch, just emitted 2 beeps, and now the 4 buttons won't work, so no light, no functions, and a static digi-wheel at the top left, but the small time just above the "0 00:00" is still updating and it's matched the correct time for the last 15 mn...
At first I thought it was a bug, or a malfunction, but now I think maybe that's some kind of power saving mode to tell you to change the battery..?
Anyone familiar with this screen + disabled buttons combo?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> My beloved (sterilized) Panars, that I use as a night watch, just emitted 2 beeps, and now the 4 buttons won't work, so no light, no functions, and a static digi-wheel at the top left, but the small time just above the "0 00:00" is still updating and it's matched the correct time for the last 15 mn...
> At first I thought it was a bug, or a malfunction, but now I think maybe that's some kind of power saving mode to tell you to change the battery..?
> Anyone familiar with this screen + disabled buttons combo?


You should try a battery change.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> I love this Bliger "Hydroconquest" with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert and Miyota 8215 movement. The bracelet with SEL is decent too, even though I'm not a fan of butterfly clasp because it doesn't allow for microregulation. No important issues: no misalignment of any kind, the bezel rotates smoothly and the crown operates properly. If you are a homage addict, for 63€ it's really a steal.


I'm loving that watch. The Hydroconquest is gorgeous, but the jury is out as to whether I'd like it in reality. For this price, it's a well specced homage watch I'm tempted to go for. Is there anything to criticise about it?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Same here, I ended up reselling my Khaki Field mechanical and loosing money because the lug-to-lug was too big, it shocked me every time I wore it... An homage would have been less costly.


I still have mine and am trying a couple of different bracelets on it in the hope it will grow on me. I'll flip it if I still can't get on with it. I agree with you, a homage that I don't like for £50 is more appealing than something I won't wear that cost over £400.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This seems like a heckuva deal. All stainless steel, Sea-Gull automatic movement, for under $64.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32981217166.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.37372e0ez6VHVf


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Amazing amount of content ( NH35A, sapphire, 100m WR, SEL's Folex like clasp, screw links, ceramic bezel insert, screw down crown, some lume) for less than $100 CAD.

PaganiDesignSub by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Mtech said:


> Amazing amount of content ( NH35A, sapphire, 100m WR, SEL's Folex like clasp, screw links, ceramic bezel insert, screw down crown, some lume) for less than $100 CAD.
> 
> PaganiDesignSub by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr


Looks great, how does the bracelet feel?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

kovy71 said:


> Looks great, how does the bracelet feel?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


The bracelet feels fine, bit stiff in the joints at first but 2 days of wearing and a bath cleared that up. The clasp has the Folex type design...but the edges on the back of the clasp cover were sharp, so a jewelers file cleared that problem. The overall quality is quite acceptable for the price, but when you close your eyes & rub your fingers over the surfaces, there is no comparison to the smoothness of a Seiko / Orient or any other quality brand. The Pagani has rough edges on the bezel, clasp as mentioned, the bezel itself has some play - not huge, but enough to show that Seiko. Orient etc do a better job - as they should for the higher prices they charge.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This seems like a heckuva deal. All stainless steel, Sea-Gull automatic movement, for under $64.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32981217166.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.37372e0ez6VHVf
> 
> ...


Seen a few of these Huayra watches on Ali-X but there's not much in the way of reviews. That does look nice with the domed glass though and really cheap! Would prefer a non sterile version.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> Laughs in 1969 Speedmaster Mark II (45 mm diameter)


I've got this watch great quality live the size!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Schaffelaer said:


> Happy New year!
> 
> I'm still looking for a Cartier tank solo homage: quartz, SS non-curved case, blue(d) hands, no second hand or date, classic dial. Anyone?


Bit like this? Not 100% but still relatively faithful I suppose, for the price it might be worth a shot

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/LePYm5RZv


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This seems like a heckuva deal. All stainless steel, Sea-Gull automatic movement, for under $64.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32981217166.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.37372e0ez6VHVf
> 
> ...


There were some members that received these when they hit the scene a few months ago. I don't think the response was overly positive.

Do note that the bezel is bidirectional. It wasn't advertised initially, but now I see they've added to the website and also to the video.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> There were some members that received these when they hit the scene a few months ago. I don't think the response was overly positive.
> 
> Do note that the bezel is bidirectional. It wasn't advertised initially, but now I see they've added to the website and also to the video.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50305413

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

This pagani has become trivial since it is around in many different combinations of materials making it difficult to post an overall review. 
I am wearing mine right now. For the price the one I have in my wrist is unbeatable. NH35, stunning ceramic bezel with practically no play in any direction (unidirectional 90 clicks), Sapphire glass, the bracelet is really good, I have one that is on no part shiny. The cyclops is usable and not decorative, lume is above average for this price category but don't expect something too good. 
One member has posted swimming with it with no problems, when summer comes I will check that as well.
The finishing is excellent for a 50 Euro watch, but it is not feather smooth to the touch in all parts of it. Still you will not get a cut but a very minor roughness in some parts of it (around the bezel, in the clasp's locking point).

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

How is this RED one? Any probs?
*Who makes it?*
Looks terrific.



No1VIPER said:


>


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hmm... this may explain why Celadon had removed the Yue Fei from their site.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Swiss-Standard-High-Quality-Watch-case_62014825098.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

ED209 said:


> Those Merkurs are too big for me...my Merkur 6105 from a year or two ago is 40.6mm across the bezel and has 20mm lugs. A Seiko turtle is 42mm across the bezel with 22mm lugs. I'm not sure there's really such a clamouring market for upsized watches in 2020, but I know it's not my thing so I hope this doesn't become a trend. What next, a 45mm 62MAS?


I was wrong.
Those Merkurs are based on the 2018 44mm Seiko SRPC25J1


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

I just giving a order for this Pagani Design PD-1654 watch in blue colour, looks nice with the cocktail style dial, stainless steel case,and with the Seiko VH65 sweep 4 tics per second movement, when i will receive it i will post photos and impressions.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Received the silver version of the Nakzen 9015 to go with the gold one I already have.
> 
> Looks just as good as the gold version. Took a while to arrive though, and the box was a bit battered.
> 
> ...


So I decided to opened a dispute and AliExpress agreed with my suggestion of £10 refund. I live AliExpress dispute system. It's so quick and efficient.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> How is this RED one? Any probs?
> *Who makes it?*
> Looks terrific.












I've just gone to wear the watch today, only to find that the movement is knackered.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Newest addition. Debert Spectre. Quite like it!


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Finally got round to order a Reef Tiger in december of last year.

123€ on AliX is quite ok for what i got.


























Also received the Sinobi - Not great. I don't like it.

And the cheap but still too expensive Cadisen Chronometer. I really can't remember when or why I ordered this watch, especially in 2 colors! 








The white one looks ok and is almost straight. It actually wears allright.







Oh, some plastic on the bezel.

Sorry about the fotos. Going to make them smaller in a second.....And kinda failed.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

fone said:


> Finally got round to order a Reef Tiger in december of last year.
> 
> 123€ on AliX is quite ok for what i got.
> View attachment 14748599


Looks like the hour hand is damaged. Or is that just dust?


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Might be dust. 
Hmmm. Can't see that with the naked eye.
There are also plenty of scratches on the case on the lugs.

But well, it's no mid-class Seiko...


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Might be dust. 
Hmmm. Couldn't see that with the naked eye.
There are also plenty of scratches on the case on the lugs.

But well, it's no mid-class Seiko...


Edit:

Got the watch out of the box again and grabbed the magnifying glass:

Ok, the hour hand is damaged. 
The minute hand aswell. Looks like they were holding the hands to tightly with some tweezers or plyers. Of course there are also some fingerprints on the glossy parts of the hands.
Maybe thats why it was only 120€.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

"Very loose" ?

I wonder how "loose" is loose - for the reviewer?
I have some that are bi-directional, holds by friction only.
Sure, it turns if rubbed against some fabric I am wearing-- like if I am pulling out of a pants pocket -- but it otherwise remains solidly in place all day.



No1VIPER said:


> I've just gone to wear the watch today, only to find that the movement is knackered.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This seems like a heckuva deal. All stainless steel, Sea-Gull automatic movement, for under $64.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32981217166.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.37372e0ez6VHVf
> 
> ...


I picked up a couple on eBay. 50-50 on the movement, I swapped it out with an Asian 2836 and used it for a project base, end result:









Great price for a drilled lug case thats a sort of 5513. Don't let the acrylic crystal stop you, it actually turns out amazing.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Firecrow911 said:


> I picked up a couple on eBay. 50-50 on the movement, I swapped it out with an Asian 2836 and used it for a project base, end result:
> 
> View attachment 14748979
> 
> ...


Do you know if standard 5513 bezel Inserts fit? What's the ebay link? Thank you!

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

leastonh said:


> I'm loving that watch. The Hydroconquest is gorgeous, but the jury is out as to whether I'd like it in reality. For this price, it's a well specced homage watch I'm tempted to go for. Is there anything to criticise about it?


Well, as usual, lume and water resistance. And the smaller numbers on the bezel feel a little unbalanced. For the rest it's super.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> So I decided to opened a dispute and AliExpress agreed with my suggestion of £10 refund. I live AliExpress dispute system. It's so quick and efficient.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


For the box?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Just arrived... movement is much better on this one, might not have to swap it! No grindiness, detente are good clean winding, stem is straight.









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> For the box?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Firecrow911 said:


> I picked up a couple on eBay. 50-50 on the movement, I swapped it out with an Asian 2836 and used it for a project base, end result:
> 
> View attachment 14748979
> 
> ...


Nice...do you know how is built the bezel? Do you know is there is a retaining ring which fix the plexi? As the vintage rlx? In this case I will pull the trigger and switch for a tropic 19 and riveted bracelet

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Gavinr said:


> Fresh off the slow boat from China!
> These 2 beauties finally arrived. Sadly without their friend a Ti Pam homage I ordered the week before these 2 ?
> 
> But on the bright side my initial feelings about both of these guys are great!
> ...


Got a link to the fff watch please mate.

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

rockhopper353 said:


> Got a link to the fff watch please mate.
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Toofsy said:


> Nice...do you know how is built the bezel? Do you know is there is a retaining ring which fix the plexi? As the vintage rlx? In this case I will pull the trigger and switch for a tropic 19 and riveted bracelet
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Its just a pressure fit and the crystal is solidly down into the case, no chance of it coming off. The pressure is enough to keep it on reasonable reliably.


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Man, this model came out in 2017.
> Looks nice tho
> Which movement did you choose out of the four? (SW200/PT5000/ST2130/ETA2824)
> View attachment 14729649


What's the name of this watch?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

For that picture,San Martin Model No.: SN068
https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn068/









Colt bought the SN064.
https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn064/


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone had purchased a *Heimdallr HB007*, and what they thought. From what I can tell it has sapphire, an NH36A, and the bracelet has a good clasp and SEL. I can't read Chinese, so I'm unsure about the bezel construction. Am I right in assuming that 45mm is a tad large?


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> So I decided to opened a dispute and AliExpress agreed with my suggestion of £10 refund. I live AliExpress dispute system. It's so quick and efficient.


10 Euros off because of a slight tear in the box and no damage to the watch? Whoa&#8230;!



fone said:


> Might be dust.
> Hmmm. Couldn't see that with the naked eye.
> Edit:
> Got the watch out of the box again and grabbed the magnifying glass:
> ...


The only watches in my cheap watch collection that passed the 'loupe' test and have no dust or case/bracelet/strap imperfections - Cadisen (C1032,C1033,C8097), San Martin Diver, Loreo Yatchona, 2 Carnivals (C8894 & C8019), Xiaomi Rado homage, Nesun power reserve dress watch.

I've had trouble with every single Parnis (dust, scratches/imperfection in the hands, pitted lume), my sole Reef Tiger (bad case finishing between lugs), 1 Carnival (speck of dust), Benyar (dust), Paulareis (dust, alignment of glass), cheap Tuna (pitted lume, weak paint on bezel), Heimdallr (scratch in an index, blob of red paint on seconds hand)&#8230;.

So, I've finally learnt to keep 2 things away from Aliexpress watches for peace of mind - water and loupes.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Firecrow911 said:


> Its just a pressure fit and the crystal is solidly down into the case, no chance of it coming off. The pressure is enough to keep it on reasonable reliably.


Thank you for the details and pics...it's done as expected with a retaining ring (to block the Plexi and the bezel) same construction as the vintage sub rlx

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

d_himan said:


> So, I've finally learnt to keep 2 things away from Aliexpress watches for peace of mind - water and loupes.


Most useful quote this year and words to live by


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

scrumpypaul said:


> Code MANONTIME gets this down to £57
> 
> https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...nk809k1-snk809k-21-jewel-mens-watch-1905.html


Thank you for this!

I just could not resist after thinking about it, I pulled the triger and got the SNZG15 for 84 euros with the code. Also I liked it that the site got my address through paypal and well I feel ok when buying with paypal.

Got the SNZG15 because the snk809 reminds me more of a flieger type watch and I really wanted a field one. I have a very nice flieger type B from parnis - while I love to look at it, I wear it 2-3 times a month only. I hope the seiko will get more wrist time.

Let's see how lucky I will be when it reaches customs. Worst case I will have to pay 35 more euros. Still it is by at least 25 euros less than any other deal I found from the EU.
I am also probably getting a french parachute strap black with a red line to go with it!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Thank you for this!
> 
> I just could not resist after thinking about it, I pulled the triger and got the SNZG15 for 84 euros with the code. Also I liked it that the site got my address through paypal and well I feel ok when buying with paypal.
> 
> ...


Too late since you already pulled the trigger, but...  there are also great little solar field watches for dead cheap on the bay

Seiko SNE095P2, 61€









Alba AEFD557, 41€


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I am also probably getting a french parachute strap black with a red line to go with it!


I found the khaki + yellow line French Marine strap to be splendid with this kind of watch


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Firecrow911 said:


> I picked up a couple on eBay. 50-50 on the movement, I swapped it out with an Asian 2836 and used it for a project base, end result:
> 
> View attachment 14748979
> 
> ...


That custom dial with the logo looks superb... really nicely done! The green bezel and the inner gold lining of the digits and alphabets looks stunning. Can you please post another photograph of the logo on the dial as the hour hand is covering it in this photograph.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hruodland is going Big with their next Pre-order (A Bronze homeage of the AP1450)
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.1-c.w4004-18446011712.26.9ae34858l1LgoF&id=610060701730









手表详情介绍/Watch Specsheet：
表壳材质：CuSn8锡青铜 / CuSn8 Bronze
镜片材质：欧洲进口原料蓝宝石镜片/Sapphire Glass
机芯型号：西铁城9015机械机芯 / Miyota 9015
表壳直径：43mm（不含把头和护肩）
防水深度：200米 / 20ATM
壳表面处理工艺：拉丝搭配抛光 / Polished and brushed case
表盘：三种颜色，具体在买家群内进一步确定/3 Different coloured dials (tbd)
夜光：C3夜光 / C3 lume
总价：1450元 / USD$207.96

制作工期：预计工期为4个月，因为年关中间工厂休假的原因所以制作工期比平时久一些。
Manufacturing process will take 4 months (Due to the Holiday season)*


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Too late since you already pulled the trigger, but...  there are also great little solar field watches for dead cheap on the bay
> 
> Seiko SNE095P2, 61€
> 
> ...


Thanks for this, but the thing I do not like about quartz and solar is the 1 tick per second. Infantry has a nice quartz field watch - you can find it in Ali ~15 euros.

At some point though I will have to get a sweeping seconds quartz


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mougino said:


> Too late since you already pulled the trigger, but...  there are also great little solar field watches for dead cheap on the bay
> 
> Seiko SNE095P2, 61€
> 
> Alba AEFD557, 41€


Care to share some links? I can only find the Seiko around 100€...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> At some point though I will have to get a sweeping seconds quartz


Bulova Accutron ftw! That hum is one of the most awesome things about any watch I have ever owned.

EDIT: Sorry, I forgot it's the AliX thread. Doh! :roll: It's my age.


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

tintin82 said:


> That custom dial with the logo looks superb... really nicely done! The green bezel and the inner gold lining of the digits and alphabets looks stunning. Can you please post another photograph of the logo on the dial as the hour hand is covering it in this photograph.


Agree. It's awsome


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

tintin82 said:


> That custom dial with the logo looks superb... really nicely done! The green bezel and the inner gold lining of the digits and alphabets looks stunning. Can you please post another photograph of the logo on the dial as the hour hand is covering it in this photograph.


Agree. It's awsome


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Care to share some links? I can only find the Seiko around 100€...


Seiko SNE095P2, 61€









Alba AEFD557, 41€


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

tintin82 said:


> Firecrow911 said:
> 
> 
> > I picked up a couple on eBay. 50-50 on the movement, I swapped it out with an Asian 2836 and used it for a project base, end result:
> ...


That dial is the Brotherhood of the submariner homage 10th anniversary dial. They are super cool.

You check out the thread. It's a great group of guys helping each other do cool stuff with watches and just talking about their lives and shared interests.

It's unlikely a 10th anniversary dial will come up for sale but brothers run dial projects from time to time, and older BSH builds come up for sale from time to time. I highly recommend hanging out reading the thread as it goes and contributing. I think you'll enjoy it. Just remember to follow rule number 1 don't be a dick.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...37-a-5077403-16.html#/topics/5077403?page=204


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

mougino said:


> Alba AEFD557, 41€


Do current versions of this have lume now? Can any current owners confirm? AFAIK that green paint on the hands is nothing but fake lume. o|


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Do current versions of this have lume now? Can any current owners confirm? AFAIK that green paint on the hands is nothing but fake lume. o|


No idea as I don't have one, but for the price I wouldn't hesitate trying to relume it...


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Fancy a fun Gauss style watch and was looking at the Parnis automatic ones but then spotted this real cheap Quartz version. Anyone had any of these or should I avoid like the plague?

https://a.aliexpress.com/ePadvefq










Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fyioska said:


> Fancy a fun Gauss style watch and was looking at the Parnis automatic ones but then spotted this real cheap Quartz version. Anyone had any of these or should I avoid like the plague?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/ePadvefq
> 
> ...


I had one, it was in the rotation but not often, only when I was in a 'fun' mood  my boy broke the crystal recently and I realized I liked the watch, so I purchased the exact same! It's a neat little watch, not too shabby for the price, keeps good time and real good look


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

mougino said:


> I had one, it was in the rotation but not often, only when I was in a 'fun' mood  my boy broke the crystal recently and I realized I liked the watch, so I purchased the exact same! It's a neat little watch, not too shabby for the price, keeps good time and real good look


Awesome, just what I wanted to hear. Cheap and cheerful is the point so I'll press the button! Cheers

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mougino said:


> I had one, it was in the rotation but not often, only when I was in a 'fun' mood  my boy broke the crystal recently and I realized I liked the watch, so I purchased the exact same! It's a neat little watch, not too shabby for the price, keeps good time and real good look


Any idea what movement is inside?


----------



## abkdt41 (Dec 29, 2018)

Any Panerai homages on Ali Express?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

abkdt41 said:


> Any Panerai homages on Ali Express?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


Parnis 
San Martin Bronze Limited Edition


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

abkdt41 said:


> Any Panerai homages on Ali Express?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'd definitely recommend this one.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48646759

I'd also recommend one these straps for it too

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50351895

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

Hi guys. Any thoughts about this piece?
https://aliexpress.ru/item/32989061307.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0ei5lKUL


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Any idea what movement is inside?


Sunon SL28.

Nicolas


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mougino said:


> Sunon SL28.
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks for all the trouble. Was asking because I want to mod my Reginald with a white or grey dial and is cheaper to buy another watch to make the swap.
So if any of you folks know of a Miyota 2115 cheap watch with a white or grey dial please let me know.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> You should try a battery change.
> 
> 
> mougino said:
> ...


So I opened it, removed the battery, let it cool off for a minute, then reassembled the watch: it's back to its normal working state. I tested the battery before reinserting and it's dangerously close to "need a change" indicator though...

What bothers me most is that I have a freaking bunch of different button cells: CR2320, LR1130, LR920, LR44, L936, LR626 and some CR2016 on the way to put in my dead Bulova Snorkel... But the Panars needs some CR2032!!  Soon I'll have more button cell types than watches!!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

A CR2032 should last 10+ years in a watch! Casio gets 10 years out of smaller batteries, in many cheap analogue watches, because of energy efficiency in design.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ED209 said:


> A CR2032 should last 10+ years in a watch! Casio gets 10 years out of smaller batteries, in many cheap analogue watches, because of energy efficiency in design.


I suppose it's like everything else: the cell in the $10 Panars is a cheap noname one + the watch itself surely has zero energy efficiency design, so here I am 1 year after purchase needing to buy a new battery... I'm not so surprised alas.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

SerhiyKa said:


> Hi guys. Any thoughts about this piece?
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/32989061307.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0ei5lKUL


Alloy case will make you not happy. 
There were some reports that their Paula Res turned out to be a cheap fake with Omega on the dial instead of Paula Res. 
I read in other forums some people were satisfied with their purchase but that might just have been initial reaction as alloy case will make you not happy in the long term. 
Would avoid, double the money and you can get that praised Loreo Submariner in the coming winter sale.


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Received my second Loreo diver today. First one was a day-date Hulk, but this one is a Coke with date-only magnifier. Like the first one, there were a number of scratches on the left side of the case. However, the Coke version is useless because the date cannot be adjusted due to a crown defect. ;-( I'm pretty sure it was not my fault as I did not adjust the date during the unsafe hours. The date will however increment if you continue to set the time past 12am.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

rednakes said:


> Received my second Loreo diver today. First one was a day-date Hulk, but this one is a Coke with date-only magnifier. Like the first one, there were a number of scratches on the left side of the case. However, the Coke version is useless because the date cannot be adjusted due to a crown defect. ;-( I'm pretty sure it was not my fault as I did not adjust the date during the unsafe hours. The date will however increment if you continue to set the time past 12am.
> 
> View attachment 14756377
> 
> View attachment 14756391


yeah, Loreo is problematic, mine leaks.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

My "Geman technology" Loreo was advertised as having a Miyota but came with a Sunon movement and the crystal fogged up the first time I wore it


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Are we allowed to talk about human rights issues pertaining to China in this thread? I'm well aware that I have watches and tons of other products for that matter that are made in China, but I just think it's something we should all be cognizant about. It's impossible at this point to avoid made in China products, but every time I do it I feel that I'm indirectly supporting fascism and human rights abuses committed by the CCP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


I hope you don't. There are many things that outrage me but THIS area is for the discussion of WATCHES - particularly watches from AliExpress. Altho personally I welcome the inclusion of AliBaba Watches

JMHO


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

For $10, I wonder about using i as a source of patrs - Band and Bezel insert come to mind (depending on their quality to be sure!)https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000473423454.html


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Anyone knows what this Tuna version is?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_55
It will lower to almost 100 euros in less than a day and I was considering buying and replacing the bezel insert for a coke or pepsi and do something close to this


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> yeah, Loreo is problematic, mine leaks.


This will be the last Loreo watch for me. I've filed a dispute to get a full refund. My other Loreo is acceptable now because I opened it up and cleaned out the dust on the dial. But the new one is trash.

Customers are better off getting the Invicta Pro Diver for similar price (no sapphire or solid end links, but much better quality and reliable Seiko movement...).


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> Anyone knows what this Tuna version is?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_55


Look more closely at the dial ;-) The fabulously named MORINAMOSTER PRAFESSIANAI. This one has been posted once or twice before.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> Anyone knows what this Tuna version is?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_55
> It will lower to almost 100 euros in less than a day and I was considering buying and replacing the bezel insert for a coke or pepsi and do something close to this


MORINAMOSTER PRAFESSIANAI


----------



## kulidone (Dec 24, 2019)

Hello,

I am looking for recommendations... tried to find through search and google, but didn't find what I needed.

1. Looking for cheap (under 40$) quartz watches on Aliexpress. Would like to buy watches which has some quality (stainless steel not alloy) and will last me a while. So if you know about any brands or stores please let me know.

2. Perlon straps - I found these two stores SeaTopTon and MrNeng. Do you have any experience with them? or any other good sellers?

3. Leather straps - From my research I got Wocci, Handmade watchband store, HENGRC ... any experience or other recommendations?

How would you compare these perlon (under 4$)/leather straps (under 10$) to "low quality" straps at 20-30$ price point?

I checked all the known shops Watchgecko, Clockworksynergy etc.... and the shipping (18$ for even 1 strap) to Europe is killing me and I believe that on Aliexpress you can get decent "low quality" straps for much less.... 

Thanks!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Many can't even fathom what shipping is doing to us  
1. Look at Nakzen store for example.
2.3 Is there a real reference there ? Something for real leather maybe ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Many can't even fathom what shipping is doing to us  
[this is needed twice]


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kulidone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for recommendations... tried to find through search and google, but didn't find what I needed.
> 
> ...


I own all these... And world recommend them.

£17.24 52%OFF | NAKZEN Classic Wrist Watch Brand Luxury Quartz Men Watches Waterproof Clock Male Casual Sport Cool Watch Gift Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/tkAX7HzKj

£54.01 40%OFF | LOREO Fashion Black Men Watches 2017 High Quality Ultra thin Quartz Watch Man Unique Black Dial Quartz-Watch Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/LdEvbIJvp

£10.76 20%OFF | MAIKES Watch accessories watchbands 18mm - 26mm brown vintage oil wax leather watch band for samsung gear s3 Fossil watch strap
https://a.aliexpress.com/t0TP0QZj9

£9.70 23%OFF | EACHE Popular Special Hole Design Watch Bands Genuine Calfskin Leather Racing Band Watchband Straps 18mm 20mm 22mm
https://a.aliexpress.com/WsSYX9o6X

£5.98 51%OFF | Italian Genuine Leather Watchbands Black Dark Brown Men 18 20 22mm Soft Vintage Watch Band Strap Metal Pin Buckle Accessories
https://a.aliexpress.com/3z5ZqzobD

£1.97 19%OFF | 16 18 20 22mm Men Women Casual Watch Band nylon perlon straps weave straps watch strap Watch band
https://a.aliexpress.com/U0Po2lInZ

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

rednakes said:


> This will be the last Loreo watch for me. I've filed a dispute to get a full refund. My other Loreo is acceptable now because I opened it up and cleaned out the dust on the dial. But the new one is trash.
> 
> Customers are better off getting the Invicta Pro Diver for similar price (no sapphire or solid end links, but much better quality and reliable Seiko movement...).


My Loreo was a POS. The movement died, the seller replied that I got enough use from it to absolve him to replace or repair. Don't buy this brand, better to get a Pagani / MG Orkina with the NH35 or if you have a thick skin the Invicta )


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

I think many of these "brands" like Loreo are really just batches of something as you see major inconsistencies over time in terms of the movements and fit and finish. I've had somewhat decent luck over at dhgate, but its hit and miss there as well.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Mtech said:


> MG Orkina with the NH35


Ive contemplated getting this for a while but now thagt I look back into them the ads I found dont mention NH35 anymore. This reviewer confirms that his doesnt have an NH35 https://aliexpress.com/item/32836814624.html Hm. Not that good of a deal for a random movement anymore I suppose.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

This one still looks the best bang for your bucks. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961849704.html
I'm still undecided because of the size. 
Do you think € 54 is a good price for this specific watch?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Dup


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ale De Alis said:


> This one still looks the best bang for your bucks.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961849704.html
> I'm still undecided because of the size.
> Do you think € 54 is a good price for this specific watch?


I've had this for a couple of months, very happy with it, far superior to the Loreo


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

TheFinalHour said:


> Ive contemplated getting this for a while but now thagt I look back into them the ads I found dont mention NH35 anymore. This reviewer confirms that his doesnt have an NH35 https://aliexpress.com/item/32836814624.html Hm. Not that good of a deal for a random movement anymore I suppose.


Pics show the NH35. Have you asked the seller. They do look pretty good and if it has the NH35 a great mod platform.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

TheFinalHour said:


> Ive contemplated getting this for a while but now thagt I look back into them the ads I found dont mention NH35 anymore. This reviewer confirms that his doesnt have an NH35 https://aliexpress.com/item/32836814624.html Hm. Not that good of a deal for a random movement anymore I suppose.


The ad your link references shows the NH35A, so it should be fine, but contact the seller if you have concerns. I had a question of the seller at the official MG Orkina store on Ali and the response was fast and his English was good. FWIW, I shower with my Green Hulk MG Orkina, and it's been fine. I had the watch apart to relume the dial and I can confirm that the crown - while not screw down - has 2 rubber O-Rings that go inside and outside the crown stem = pretty good WR.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

baczajka said:


> if it has the NH35 a great mod platform.


Yeah that's exactly what I had in mind, I'd probably want to change the dial because I don't like how the crown replaces the 12 o'clock index, but I'm not crazy about sterile dials or ones that just have a random name or symbol on them either... So I was still undecided and never ended up buying it.



Mtech said:


> The ad your link references shows the NH35A, so it should be fine


But the single review with a picture on that ad shows something different. If I've learned one thing buying stuff on AliExpress it's that if there's ever any amount of uncertainty about anything, you should probably assume that it's going to be the least desirable of all possibilities. That's a good tip about the orkina official store though, will seek them out, thanks!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Mtech said:


> My Loreo was a POS. The movement died, the seller replied that I got enough use from it to absolve him to replace or repair. Don't buy this brand, better to get a Pagani / MG Orkina with the NH35 or if you have a thick skin the Invicta )


Not to shill or nothing but You just made Steeldive sound like a better buy







Model: SD1987AC

Case Material: 316L stainless steel

Movement: 8215 automatic movement

Waterproof: 20ATM diving watch

Glass: sapphire 

Bezel: Ceramic

Luminous: Super luminous C3


At the <$100 range, I am also surprised nobody mentioned Parnis,
given the dial choices and the fact that Parnis has been in this Business far longer than Loreo









Dial Diameter: 40mmBand Width: 20mmBand Length: 23.6cm(Adjust)Movement: Miyota 8215Mirror Material: Sapphire Crystal

Bezel: CeramicCase Material: Stainless SteelBand Material: Stainless Steel,Rubber


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Mtech said:


> While not screw down - has 2 rubber O-Rings that go inside and outside the crown stem = pretty good WR.


Sounds similar to the Carnival Submariner.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> My "Geman technology" Loreo was advertised as having a Miyota but came with a Sunon movement and the crystal fogged up the first time I wore it


Damn, and my Yatchona is flawless. These inconsistencies... Sigh. Life's a box of chocolates...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sounds like they switched factories again...


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Someone on here recently was recommending a few straps like a nylon perlon one and a genuine Italian leather one from AliExpress.

If I got that 39mm Nazken watch with a 20mm band then when I order a strap, should I size down a bit to 18 or 19mm to make sure that it fits or should I stick to 20?


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

watchover said:


> Corgeut:-!
> View attachment 14739851
> 
> View attachment 14739847
> ...


Very nice... how is the bezel action?

Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> I've had this for a couple of months, very happy with it, far superior to the Loreo


I bought mine at the 11/11 sale and have worn it a bit since. Really happy with it so far, great quality and great value. The power reserve seems to last forever.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Wolfsatz said:


> Very nice... how is the bezel action?
> 
> Sent from Cyberspace Central Command


It is as good as the price category of this watch allows it to be.
Pretty much no play. In terms of stiffness it is good but you get the occasional move when getting dressed, undressed, wearing a jacket etc.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

How about this gem of a name?

NZ$ 259.24 | Auspiciousfish rope professional grade diving watch explorer YC-08 Environmental Grade Man Watch automatic movement
https://a.aliexpress.com/CAQQ0ctK









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DomAndra said:


> Someone on here recently was recommending a few straps like a nylon perlon one and a genuine Italian leather one from AliExpress.
> 
> If I got that 39mm Nazken watch with a 20mm band then when I order a strap, should I size down a bit to 18 or 19mm to make sure that it fits or should I stick to 20?


This is what it looks like on a 20mm perlon from the link I shared earlier.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47318653

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

K1w179 said:


> How about this gem of a name?
> 
> NZ$ 259.24 | Auspiciousfish rope professional grade diving watch explorer
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


 still better than:


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

kulidone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for recommendations... tried to find through search and google, but didn't find what I needed.
> 
> ...


I have bought NATO straps from both SeaTopTon and Mr. Neng Store. The straps were of nice quality and like normal comfortable NATO straps. No complaints.

Here is a photograph of the straps I got from SeaTopTon store:



















And here's one strap I got from Mr. Neng Store:










As you can see, standard nylon NATO straps.

Also, have a look at this store (OntheLevel) for some nice quality leather & Nylon *Seatbelt *straps which are super comfortable:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/al...ml?spm=a2g0o.store_home.pcShopHead_34248373.1


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei automatic 9199 review. Price ~20$ on ali


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

The big AliExpress winter sale is on and there are in fact some good deals; I got a Cadisen C1032 for $44 and if I'd waited I'd have saved significantly on the very nice genuine moonphase Lobinni quartz I'm wearing today: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32999205211.html


----------



## kulidone (Dec 24, 2019)

oh my, the watch looks amazing thanks for sharing


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

For those interested there's a 20 mm Gulf rallye Nato for less than $2 on winter sale:








https://a.aliexpress.com/XkmUTVao7


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another great winter sale deal: less than $2 for these 20 mm or 22 mm silicone straps equipped with quick-release-pin springbars!

They are advertised for smartwatches but they can fit any standard watch. The silicone also makes it easy to cut them at their end and adapt to Casio-like lugs: I did that on my Panars night watch and it's super comfy!! 








https://a.aliexpress.com/s61CCaUHd

My Panars 'stormtrooper' with the strap:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=49944823


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

US $93 / 83€ Corgeut Heritage Ranger:








https://a.aliexpress.com/mwfQ9eVb9


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

And last deal for today (promised): US $61 / 54,50€ sterile Corgeut Speedy Pro 'Moonwatch' https://a.aliexpress.com/btsOuprCr

See my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just browsing through the watches on Ali when I stumbled upon this monstrosity 

£642.49 25%OFF | A0936 Mens Watches Top Brand Runway Luxury European Design Automatic Mechanical Watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/lFGHzdlx5









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

That looks more like a rucksack! 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Looks like a homage of that god awful Hublot LaFerrari. But hey, at least it's 100 times cheaper


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Another discovery whilst browsing. The cheapest genuine Tourbillon watch?

£289.91 46%OFF | Top Brand Kopeck Mens Tourbillon Watch Luxury 24K Genuine Leather Original reloj Tourbillon hombre Mechanical Men Watches montre
https://a.aliexpress.com/Y3uzYw4t9









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Just browsing through the watches on Ali when I stumbled upon this monstrosity
> 
> £642.49 25%OFF | A0936 Mens Watches Top Brand Runway Luxury European Design Automatic Mechanical Watch
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


It's a homage of the *Hublot MP-05 LaFerrari*.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It's a homage of the *Hublot MP-05 LaFerrari*.


That's a face only a mom could love.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

For people looking for a Cartier Homage, Alpha sells one in White and black.
Alpha Watch


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I do like this limited release from Proxima
(Production run: 100)







Case Materal : CUSN 8 Bronze锡青铜(钛底）

Movement: Seiko NH36
Bezel:Sapphire Bezel
Band: Waffle band 
Case dimensions: 42*14MM
Dial: Super luminous C3
Glass: Double-arc sapphire glass
WR:300M

https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.0.0.101f12dazKVnqS&id=608456512191&scm=1007.12144.97955.42296_0_0&pvid=81156605-8071-47b2-ae07-2f2c82d13b8f&utparam=%7B"x_hestia_source"%3A"42296"%2C"x_object_type"%3A"item"%2C"x_mt"%3A0%2C"x_src"%3A"42296"%2C"x_pos"%3A3%2C"x_pvid"%3A"81156605-8071-47b2-ae07-2f2c82d13b8f"%2C"x_object_id"%3A608456512191%7D


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> I do like this limited release from Proxima
> (Production run: 100)
> View attachment 14761539
> 
> ...


Looks like a Samurai case.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Just browsing through the watches on Ali when I stumbled upon this monstrosity
> 
> £642.49 25%OFF | A0936 Mens Watches Top Brand Runway Luxury European Design Automatic Mechanical Watch
> https://a.aliexpress.com/lFGHzdlx5
> ...


I thought Richard Mille watches were ugly until I saw this. I'd love to ask whoever designed it what they were thinking (or smoking!) when they came up with it.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Another discovery whilst browsing. The cheapest genuine Tourbillon watch?
> 
> £289.91 46%OFF | Top Brand Kopeck Mens Tourbillon Watch Luxury 24K Genuine Leather Original reloj Tourbillon hombre Mechanical Men Watches montre
> https://a.aliexpress.com/Y3uzYw4t9
> ...


Someone on F72 bought this very same one last year
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/kopeck-tourbillon-review-5044085.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

leastonh said:


> I thought Richard Mille watches were ugly until I saw this. I'd love to ask whoever designed it what they were thinking (or smoking!) when they came up with it.


H U B L O T


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> H U B L O T


I saw the Hublot post just after I clicked send. That one was ugly as sin too


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Has anyone bought this one? Looks nice to me.









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_7,searchweb201603_53


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> That's a face only a mom could love.


The "best" part about it, it needs to be wound using a special electric drill


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> The "best" part about it, it needs to be wound using a special electric drill
> 
> View attachment 14761839











Marketing at its finest...


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Haha what's special about it, the fact that it comes pre-scratched? Surely just a screw bit with the right interface would do. Then again I'd be nervous to take my DeWalt to my hundreds of thousands of dollars watch haha and if we're applying logic, just a regular watch that doesn't require _any_ peripherals (and that's not hideous) would just be the choice of any sane person.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

I really like the look of this 44mm Proxima. Does anyone have any experience with this model?

https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Big thread on this somewhere on the forum.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Negakinu said:


> I really like the look of this 44mm Proxima. Does anyone have any experience with this model?
> 
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53
> 
> View attachment 14761875


That's a rare beast 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Marketing at its finest...


Exactly! It's ridiculous to have to carry a hand drill around with you in order to wind your watch. Sheep with too much money will always fall for this kind of gimmick.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Negakinu said:


> I really like the look of this 44mm Proxima. Does anyone have any experience with this model?
> 
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_2,searchweb201603_53
> 
> View attachment 14761875


There is a thread called 'a Seiko MM300 homage...the Proxima MM300'

Plenty of info there and wrist shots.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Techme said:


> There is a thread called 'a Seiko MM300 homage...the Proxima MM300'
> 
> Plenty of info there and wrist shots.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I saw that mega thread.  I was hoping someone here had that exact model. I'm curious about how the colours look in neutral lighting/regular wrist shots.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Negakinu said:


> Thanks! I saw that mega thread.  I was hoping someone here had that exact model. I'm curious about how the colours look in neutral lighting/regular wrist shots.


Pfff, mm300 is already a blingy watch. Then add the sapphire bezel and the colour... This might be too much...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Schaffelaer said:


> Pfff, mm300 is already a blingy watch. Then add the sapphire bezel and the colour... This might be too much...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Good! I can use a bit of bling in my collection!


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

I bought blue Natural Park diver.

No reviews, no clue about the name, some funny writing ('6elfwinidng' ;-)), but one photo convinced me:









Looks like I finally got some under 40mm diver. BTW, such pictures with measurements should be obligatory.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Firecrow911 said:


> I picked up a couple on eBay. 50-50 on the movement, I swapped it out with an Asian 2836 and used it for a project base, end result:
> 
> View attachment 14748979
> 
> ...


That looks nice. Are the Sea-Gull and 2836 movements interchangeable?

Edit for clarity: I mean does it just drop into the case with the same movement ring and are the stem, dial and hands interchangeable between the two movements?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

pr0t0n said:


> I bought blue Natural Park diver.
> 
> No reviews, no clue about the name, some funny writing ('6elfwinidng' ;-)), but one photo convinced me:
> 
> ...


44mm with crown is pretty much your standard 40mm diver, isn't it?


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Rista said:


> 44mm with crown is pretty much your standard 40mm diver, isn't it?


I did advanced-quantum-Paint calulations b-) and this one could be 39mm.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I've just received this MG-Orkina which was declared to have a NH35A movement. I noticed immediately the strange unbranded rotor and then examining carefully the movement I found a lot of subtle differences especially in the position of screws and holes and in the shape of some parts. Any idea of what can it be, a clone of the Seiko movement? Anyway I notified the seller, but he didn't bother to reply. I will open a dispute asking for a full refund.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Received today my PD Daytona homage.
Decent watch, feels a bit light.
The misaligned bezel is awful, though. o|


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Received today my PD Daytona homage.
> Decent watch, feels a bit light.
> The misaligned bezel is awful, though. o|
> 
> View attachment 14762705


Why does it say 'TIT' between the bezel 130 and 140 positions? (cannot unsee...)


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mougino said:


> Why does it say 'TIT' between the bezel 130 and 140 positions? (cannot unsee...)


That's an extra!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

pr0t0n said:


> I bought blue Natural Park diver.
> 
> No reviews, no clue about the name, some funny writing ('6elfwinidng' ;-)), but one photo convinced me:
> 
> ...


I bought a Reginald, very happy for the price. This is going to be my first attempt at drilled lugs and other case mods:


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Can't believe I didn't notice it before.
Looks like the bezel is misaligned by design! o|
And there are tits everywhere! :-d


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know of some 'proper' dress watches on Ali (or elsewhere)? Just finding dress watches under 40mm in general on Ali seems difficult. 

Looking for:

- MAX 39mm diameter 
- (rose) gold case
- Roman numerals

Bonus points:
- Japanese winding movement (or even Japanese quartz if quartz)
- sapphire 
- domed crystal
- Breguet hands
- not too thick
- 20mm lugs
- exhibition case if auto
- good brand 

The best match I've found is the rose gold Orient Star Elegant Classic, and if I could find a new rose gold one for $300 or less from a reputable seller I'd jump on it. But I can't, they're like double on Amazon and don't really want to spend more than 300.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Can't believe I didn't notice it before.
> Looks like the bezel is misaligned by design! o|
> And there are tits everywhere! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14762723


The Parnis Daytona has a nicer bezel. No tits though :-d


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of some 'proper' dress watches on Ali (or elsewhere)? Just finding dress watches under 40mm in general on Ali seems difficult.
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> ...


Doesn't fit all the requirements, but I think it's a great dress watch 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000538791468.html (maybe the seller is not trustworthy)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32877180240.html (here the seller is perfect)
You should browse the Seagull collection.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of some 'proper' dress watches on Ali (or elsewhere)?


Some Lobinnis comes very close:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/KABjw3rxl








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/4yWLcgaVz








Also this totally fits your (major) criteria:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m8XxMPXSL








And not really what you're after admittedly but sort of come close in some ways:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/BA3OSdTLl








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/dgVAMYF0f








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/6KFFzPErZ


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ale De Alis said:


> Can't believe I didn't notice it before.
> Looks like the bezel is misaligned by design! o|
> And there are tits everywhere! :-d
> 
> View attachment 14762723


Should have gone with the Parnis version, no tits to be seen, aligned ok, but a horrific clasp that I replaced and was still unhappy, but looks great on a rally leather strap


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Try creation watch, I got the Orient Star Retrograde there for around $330, amazing watch


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Should have gone with the Parnis version, no tits to be seen, aligned ok, but a horrific clasp that I replaced and was still unhappy, but looks great on a rally leather strap


I chose the PD version because of the date. 
Anyway I'll change the bracelet with a leather rally strap, too.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33029818320.html


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of some 'proper' dress watches on Ali (or elsewhere)? Just finding dress watches under 40mm in general on Ali seems difficult.
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> ...


Try creation watch, I got the Orient Star Retrograde 39.5 mm there for around $330 with coupons, amazing watch 
Here are the colorways: https://www.creationwatches.com/pro..._description=1&keyword=orient+star+retrograde


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

dup


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> That looks nice. Are the Sea-Gull and 2836 movements interchangeable?
> 
> Edit for clarity: I mean does it just drop into the case with the same movement ring and are the stem, dial and hands interchangeable between the two movements?


Clarity - 100% compatible drop in Asian 2836 compatible.

Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Thanks for the dress watch recommendations! Some came close, but not quite what I'm looking for. Biggest killer is the size I think. I'm looking for something aesthetically roughly along the lines of this Patek









Unfortunately it seems Ali doesn't really have many sub-39mm dress watches, let alone with this Calatrava style. Some Cartier Tank homages are decent though.

I think my best bet is vintage on eBay. Seen some really classy older pieces


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Any reputable quartz that looks like the Readeel (model xfcs) on AliExpress? Not too big and not too detailed like that infantry, and hopefully quiet. Doesn't have to have the date.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of some 'proper' dress watches on Ali (or elsewhere)? Just finding dress watches under 40mm in general on Ali seems difficult.
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> ...


Carnival 8019G
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33009759407.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of some 'proper' dress watches on Ali (or elsewhere)? Just finding dress watches under 40mm in general on Ali seems difficult.
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> ...


Lobinni sells a couple in your range.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/lobinni-ultra-thin-automatic-excellent-watch-4879733.html

This one more VC than B


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> Any reputable quartz that looks like the Readeel (model xfcs) on AliExpress? Not too big and not too detailed like that infantry, and hopefully quiet. Doesn't have to have the date.


Carnival Quartz Tritium (Swiss Ronda Movement)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32617351389.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I think my best bet is vintage on eBay. Seen some really classy older pieces


Never had much luck with buying vintage watches on ebay. I finally decided that market was better served by someone who could either fix watches themselves, or know a good watchmaker you rescued from a burning car.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> Any reputable quartz that looks like the Readeel (model xfcs) on AliExpress? Not too big and not too detailed like that infantry, and hopefully quiet. Doesn't have to have the date.


There is also one in the Bauhaus style (Swiss Ronda OT45 quartz movement )
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000091678752.html


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone aware of a sub 40mm explorer like auto?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Also this totally fits your (major) criteria:

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m8XxMPXSL
View attachment 14762865


This is almost exact what I was looking for, except for the date (minor thing) and obviously alloy case (can't get over that). Anybody knows an SS version?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Thanks for the dress watch recommendations! Some came close, but not quite what I'm looking for. Biggest killer is the size I think. I'm looking for something aesthetically roughly along the lines of this Patek
> 
> View attachment 14763375
> 
> ...


I have an Ailang homage. Reef Tiger also made one with a high beat movement.









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasexw (Jan 12, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> Also this totally fits your (major) criteria:
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m8XxMPXSL
> View attachment 14762865
> ...


Seiko solar tank?










Sent from my toaster using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

baczajka said:


> Anyone aware of a sub 40mm explorer like auto?


Steelbagelsport
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32821490834.html

Alpha
http://alpha-watch.com/details.php?myid=1417

40mm Sterile Parnis Expedition
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32914934528.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Thanks for the dress watch recommendations! Some came close, but not quite what I'm looking for. Biggest killer is the size I think. I'm looking for something aesthetically roughly along the lines of this Patek
> 
> View attachment 14763375
> 
> ...


Also came across this Alpha
Alpha Watch
Alpha Watch


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> Also this totally fits your (major) criteria:
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/m8XxMPXSL
> View attachment 14762865
> ...


Agelocer sells one but relatively it is not cheap
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32824445177.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of some 'proper' dress watches on Ali (or elsewhere)? Just finding dress watches under 40mm in general on Ali seems difficult.
> 
> Looking for:
> 
> ...


It doesn't quite fit all the criteria you want, but this could be of interest to you. I'd definitely recommend it too. I own two different versions of this myself.

£75.64 53%OFF | NAKZEN Men Classic Automatic Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Man Stainless Steel Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino Miyota 9015
https://a.aliexpress.com/V5v235uAn

These might be more what you're after though:

£157.61 24%OFF | Genuine Seagull Roman Numerals Guilloche Onion Crown Blue Hands Exhibition Back Automatic Men's Watch Sea-gull 819.368
https://a.aliexpress.com/E4Gd8iGrZ

£147.03 | Debert 40mm Mens Automatic Watch Rosegold Case Blue Hands Roman Marks Watches Seagull Mov't Brown Leather Strap Clock DT7031BRL
https://a.aliexpress.com/oy0X45fPV

£151.67 30%OFF | Seagull 219.365 Roman Numerals Gold Tone Onion Crown Exhibition Back Brown Leather Automatic Class Men's Watch Self Winding
https://a.aliexpress.com/sJ4ol9SeJ


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Agelocer sells one but relatively it is not cheap


Agelocer is a placeholder for original brand fakes, like Age Girl.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mougino said:


> Agelocer is a placeholder for original brand fakes, like Age Girl.


I don't think so. Most of the Agelocer I've seen actual wristshots of have their brand name on the dial.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> Agelocer is a placeholder for original brand fakes, like Age Girl.


Not really, there is zero relation between Agelocer and Agegirl.

Agelocer is the upscaled version of Reef Tiger which in turn is the upscaled version of Pagani Design


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> I don't think so. Most of the Agelocer I've seen actual wristshots of have their brand name on the dial.





Desk-bound said:


> Not really, there is zero relation between Agelocer and Agegirl.
> 
> Agelocer is the upscaled version of Reef Tiger which in turn is the upscaled version of Pagani Design


My bad. I stand corrected 
I must have mixed with another aliex brand...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Negakinu said:


> Thanks! I saw that mega thread.  I was hoping someone here had that exact model. I'm curious about how the colours look in neutral lighting/regular wrist shots.


Plenty of owner pics on the OG HIMQ TB Store
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Ij0Lb&scm=1007.13066.127283.0&id=598551973625


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Plenty of owner pics on the OG HIMQ TB Store
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Ij0Lb&scm=1007.13066.127283.0&id=598551973625
> View attachment 14764617
> 
> ...


thanks for that. I was looking at the Proxima website, and it gives 3 different possible bezel configurations. The last looks like the fully lumed c3 bezel, pretty spectacular.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Plenty of owner pics on the OG HIMQ TB Store


Totally missed those! Very helpful, thank you!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The more time that goes by, the more expensive the watches I look at on Ali get. Here's another one in looking at.

I had to ask the seller for a picture of the back, as there weren't any on the listing. There's two different versions apparently. I've included both.

It doesn't look anywhere near as good as the back of the Kopeck Tourbillion. But I think I prefer the dial and the actually display portion on the front of the Sugess.

£319.58 41%OFF | Simple Men Real Tourbillon Watch Genuine Crocodile Leather Band Business Mens Mechanical Wrist Watches ST8000 seagull movement
https://a.aliexpress.com/oVGBiX5wj


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

You are comparing a Hangzhou tourbillon movement (Kopeck) to a Sea-gull tourbillon movement (Sugess).
And it is no competition, the sea-gull takes it handily


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> You are comparing a Hangzhou tourbillon movement (Kopeck) to a Sea-gull tourbillon movement (Sugess).
> And it is no competition, the sea-gull takes it handily


I know... I just wish the Seagull one was a bit more visible and me decorated though.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No need to fret
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000217173173.html
Gull-tron is here for you


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> No need to fret
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000217173173.html
> Gull-tron is here for you
> 
> ...


I meant the movement on the back. Sorry if that wasn't clear.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Ik, just pointing out another Sea-gull powered alternative to the Sugess


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's another one I'm looking at getting too. Just trying to do deal with the seller to price it match cheaper somewhere rise.

£145.48 53%OFF | Fashion Retro NATO Pilot Chronograph Watches Men Real ST19 Movement Sapphire Air Force Mens Mechanical Hand Wind Watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/neIcb66eP

£139.25 55%OFF | Fashion Luxury Men Chronograph Mechanical Watch Top Brand Sapphire ST1901 Movement Mens Chinese Air Force Chronograph Watches
https://a.aliexpress.com/rz0fZiH3l


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

So I ended up ordering both watches in the end. But got them from different sellers. As they said they couldn't price match... Which I though was a bit odd.

These will be my first mechanical chronograph and first Tourbillion watches 

£319.58 41%OFF | Simple Men Real Tourbillon Watch Genuine Crocodile Leather Band Business Mens Mechanical Wrist Watches ST8000 seagull movement
https://a.aliexpress.com/oVGBiX5wj

Price I paid after coupons - £290.47

£139.25 55%OFF | Fashion Luxury Men Chronograph Mechanical Watch Top Brand Sapphire ST1901 Movement Mens Chinese Air Force Chronograph Watches

https://a.aliexpress.com/rz0fZiH3l

Price I paid after coupons - £126.56









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

I had a 3 USD coupon and I finally bought the famous Nakzen pagodawatch in black color for 14 USD (winter sale).

Hope it turns out as good as everyone says here!


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> So I ended up ordering both watches in the end.


Big haul. I'm not crazy about see through casebacks generally but I get the frustration with not being able to see the movement when there's actually something to look at. It's my only gripe with my solid caseback Sea-Gull 1963.

About those coupons, I never understood what they're all about. Are they the "select coupons" where you collect coins and trade then in for like $2 off? 🤔


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I think this one has been mentioned before, but perhaps not at this price.

Cadisen C8097
316L SS
*Domed sapphire* on the front, flat sapphire on the back
Hi-beat Japanese Made *Miyota 9015* Holy Graf Zeppelin, Batman, this is a 4 Hz movement
Leather(at least on the front) strap with butterfly clasp
Applied indices with a diamond at 12
US $101.99 on the Winter Sale

The movement alone sells for $90 retail. Pretty amazing value for all those features. I don't have one yet, but I've seen it mentioned here by those who have and they seem to like it.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32865562334.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> Big haul. I'm not crazy about see through casebacks generally but I get the frustration with not being able to see the movement when there's actually something to look at. It's my only gripe with my solid caseback Sea-Gull 1963.
> 
> About those coupons, I never understood what they're all about. Are they the "select coupons" where you collect coins and trade then in for like $2 off? 🤔


Yeah they're the select coupons. I had about 9000 coins, so I used some to get £45 worth of select coupons. Obviously it depends on how much you spend whether you can use them all or not though.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> I think this one has been mentioned before, but perhaps not at this price.
> 
> Cadisen C8097
> 316L SS
> ...


I'd definitely recommend this. I've got this one and the rose gold too. Fantastic value for money and a beautiful watch.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd definitely recommend this. I've got this one and the rose gold too. Fantastic value for money and a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


The dial looks so boring to me, just paper look? Is the sapphire really domed? That's pretty amazing...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd definitely recommend this. I've got this one and the rose gold too. Fantastic value for money and a beautiful watch.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I finally pulled the trigger on one of these. I've been watching them for a while now and even at $150 I was blown away by the specs. At $100 it seems like a steal. It's very hard to find a Miyota 9015 watch under $200.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> The dial looks so boring to me, just paper look? Is the sapphire really domed? That's pretty amazing...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


IMO a dress watch should have a boring dial. To me that's the appeal of a dress watch. i would actually like this watch more if they had nothing more than Cadisen on the dial, the indices, and left out the diamond and date.

From all the reviews I've seen this watch has a domed crystal and is sapphire front and back.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

https://m.nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000236297430.html

This lobinni looks great for a dress watch: just 36mm, no date available, small seconds, German design. Only downsides are the price and the movement. Anybody has this?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

gotten some more really good dress watch suggestions, thanks again! A bunch added on my want list (the Lobinni, Carnival, Debert, etc). 

Issue for me is still that I'm currently looking for a more 'traditional' dress watch in the 35-38mm range. Unfortunately men's watches on Ali are almost always 40mm or bigger. I'll sit on it for a while, maybe change my mind and go for a bigger one from Ali–or get both! 

But atm for 35-38mm dress I think I'll go vintage on eBay. A bit of a risk I know, we'll see


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> https://m.nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000236297430.html
> 
> This lobinni looks great for a dress watch: just 36mm, no date available, small seconds, German design. Only downsides are the price and the movement. Anybody has this?
> 
> ...


It says 39mm in the description. Still a very handsome dress watch..


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> It says 39mm in the description. Still a very handsome dress watch..


One seller says 36, probably need to double check when buying. 36 would be the main reason for me.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> IMO a dress watch should have a boring dial. To me that's the appeal of a dress watch. i would actually like this watch more if they had nothing more than Cadisen on the dial, the indices, and left out the diamond and date.
> 
> From all the reviews I've seen this watch has a domed crystal and is sapphire front and back.


A real good dress watch is in the details. I have the Seiko snkl41, that has a white dial, but when looking close it is a creamy dial with a pearlescant shining, which really gives it depth.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> One seller says 36


link?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> One seller says 36, probably need to double check when buying. 36 would be the main reason for me.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


AliExpress descriptions are notoriously incorrect and I generally don't trust them unless the seller is the manufacturer. Best to check with the manufacturer or look around for substantive reviews.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> The dial looks so boring to me, just paper look? Is the sapphire really domed? That's pretty amazing...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


I'd say it's more of a curved sapphire, rather than domed. I wouldn't call it boring... I'd say it's understated and elegant. Which to me is what a dress watch should be.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> link?


Difficult, I find it in the app. The seller is called Benz watches store

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

The Cadisen is not boring at all IMO. The dial color is a bit off white, not paper white. The minute markers are applied, the seconds hand turns blue when the light hits it the right way. There is just enough going on for it to not look boring and yet still elegant.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I like the Cadisen, mostly because it's an absolute specs monster for the price, like, wow! At 41mm I think it's a bit too big to be a proper dress watch (here I go again), but it is a pretty 9-5 job type watch. 

Haven't pulled the trigger because with that design @41mm I don't think I'd wear it much. In terms of wearability I think it's a bit of a jack of all trades; master of none watch.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

I recently purchased a Pagani PD-1639 (43mm Hulk sub homage) and a Pagani PD-1645 (Datejust homage). Both watches have a clasp very similar to the glidelock with micro adjustments via spring bar on the inside of the clasp. However, there is no way to access the spring bar and I've tried to get the bracelet to snap out of the way but I'm afraid that too much force will break the clasp. Any ideas?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Metallman said:


> I recently purchased a Pagani PD-1639 (43mm Hulk sub homage) and a Pagani PD-1645 (Datejust homage). Both watches have a clasp very similar to the glidelock with micro adjustments via spring bar on the inside of the clasp. However, there is no way to access the spring bar and I've tried to get the bracelet to snap out of the way but I'm afraid that too much force will break the clasp. Any ideas?


It snaps out and reveals enough space to use a tool to move the bar for micro adjustment. I was worried that I would damage it the first time I did it, but it is ok.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Rista said:


> View attachment 14766045
> 
> 
> The Cadisen is not boring at all IMO. The dial color is a bit off white, not paper white. The minute markers are applied, the seconds hand turns blue when the light hits it the right way. There is just enough going on for it to not look boring and yet still elegant.


I love my Cadisen, put it on a dark blue leather strap that picks up the second hand.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Rista said:


> View attachment 14766045
> 
> 
> The Cadisen is not boring at all IMO. The dial color is a bit off white, not paper white. The minute markers are applied, the seconds hand turns blue when the light hits it the right way. There is just enough going on for it to not look boring and yet still elegant.


I love my Cadisen, put it on a dark blue leather strap that picks up the second hand.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Thanks for the dress watch recommendations! Some came close, but not quite what I'm looking for. Biggest killer is the size I think. I'm looking for something aesthetically roughly along the lines of this Patek
> 
> View attachment 14763375
> 
> ...


AliExpress image search will give you a range of possibilities.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> A real good dress watch is in the details. I have the Seiko snkl41, that has a white dial, but when looking close it is a creamy dial with a pearlescant shining, which really gives it depth.


I have the SARB035. While the pearlescent dial certainly adds depth with a flat sapphire, I'm not so sure I'd like it with a curved one. I'd just as soon have a more matte finished dial that's not going to detract from the distortion the curves are going to create. Every curved crystal watch I've had came with either a matte dial or at best a simple lacquered one. The curve of the glass adds all sorts of depth with just that alone, which is why I like them so much.


----------



## Metallman (May 8, 2014)

crAss said:


> It snaps out and reveals enough space to use a tool to move the bar for micro adjustment. I was worried that I would damage it the first time I did it, but it is ok.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Thanks!! I'll give it another try as I don't have much of a choice since removing another link makes the bracelet too tight.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

scrumpypaul said:


> AliExpress image search will give you a range of possibilities.


Didn't know you could do that!

Though never spending $1000 on an Ali watch that almost certainly looks like an illegal clone. I wonder who is in the market for $1000 fake Calatravas from AliExpress...
The Deberts look great, though at 40mm they are not the dress watches I'm looking for atm


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Didn't know you could do that!
> 
> Though never spending $1000 on an Ali watch that almost certainly looks like an illegal clone. I wonder who is in the market for $1000 fake Calatravas from AliExpress...
> The Deberts look great, though at 40mm they are not the dress watches I'm looking for atm


There are quite a few 38mm Dress Watches on Ali within your budget if you exclude the Roman Numerals and Rose Gold Case requirement

For instance Merkur
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000443630005.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000443614520.html






















https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000249878458.html
















Sea-gull also sells quite a few of them

Their Wuyi reissue for instance
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32877180240.html
















https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32860430444.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32815450308.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32959105195.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1695855851.html
















Parnis
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33011023072.html









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32812745652.html









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33037741736.html


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> john_marston said:
> 
> 
> > link?
> ...


The share or get a link menu option in the app is in the top right corner. Next to the icon for your shopping cart.

I would be buying much more watches if there where plenty of 36-38 mm watches available.

36mm and no date would be really great.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

36mm and no date?
Get a Shanghai/Zuanshi or a Sea-gull ST-5
There are loads of them


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

€ 146,66 52%OFF | Luxe Merk LOBINNI Zwitserland Mannen Horloges Meeuw Automatische Mechanische heren Klok Sapphire Lederen relogio L6013-2
https://a.aliexpress.com/4HxtLcG7h

I got confirmation this watch is 36mm. They said there is a very similar one of 39, so be ware









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

@Desk-bound, that maroon dialed Parnis is stunning! I'd not seen that model before.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dfwcowboy said:


> I have the SARB035. While the pearlescent dial certainly adds depth with a flat sapphire, I'm not so sure I'd like it with a curved one. I'd just as soon have a more matte finished dial that's not going to detract from the distortion the curves are going to create. Every curved crystal watch I've had came with either a matte dial or at best a simple lacquered one. The curve of the glass adds all sorts of depth with just that alone, which is why I like them so much.


Speaking of textured dials, I just noticed the dial detail on the new NH36 Cadisen watch. Though I wonder if it's as pronounced in real life as the photos imply.

￡42.92 53%OFF | CADISEN Mechanical Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Luminous Stainless steel Business Wrist Men Automatic Watches NH35A Japan movement
https://a.aliexpress.com/MYWeBBdQ


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> 36mm and no date would be really great.





Desk-bound said:


> 36mm and no date?
> Get a Shanghai/Zuanshi or a Sea-gull ST-5
> There are loads of them


Absolutely


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> There are quite a few 38mm Dress Watches on Ali within your budget if you exclude the Roman Numerals and Rose Gold Case requirement
> 
> Carnival
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000026455081.html


Beautiful watch, but his one is 40mm and almost-all-dial.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> My bad. I stand corrected
> I must have mixed with another aliex brand...


I think Pamboons was an AliEx replica "brand". They either failed, or they were removed.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> @Desk-bound, that maroon dialed Parnis is stunning! I'd not seen that model before.


it is under their 'Noble' & 'Timeless' collection.
https://parnis.org/collections/noble
https://parnis.org/collections/timeless


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

pr0t0n said:


> Beautiful watch, but his one is 40mm and almost-all-dial.


Thank you, amended my post accordingly


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > 36mm and no date would be really great.
> ...


I have that Shanghai too. Lug to lug giant.

__
http://instagr.am/p/Bn_IWM0jhy4/


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

First thread I started was on the Shanghai 8120
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/shanghai-8120-review-[my-2nd-chinese-watch]-5027097.html


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> it is under their 'Noble' & 'Timeless' collection.
> https://parnis.org/collections/noble
> https://parnis.org/collections/timeless


I've never been to Parnis' site. 'Vacheron', 'Patek', Richard M.' - they're not hiding their 'inspirations' .



Desk-bound said:


> Thank you, amended my post accordingly


No problem, really good looking watch, but on my wrist it looks really big, esp. comparing to the rest of the bunch. 37-38mm would be so much better.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> I have that Shanghai too. Lug to lug giant.
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/Bn_IWM0jhy4/


You've clearly not tried the new Hamilton Khaki field meca  one could win a sword challenge with those lugs!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> For that picture,San Martin Model No.: SN068
> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn068/
> 
> 
> ...


My PT 5000 is running +4 since I've had it! I'm going to do a review in a day or so.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've been really happy with my San Martin 0064. The dial is absolutely perfect under a magnifying glass. The PT 5000 is based on a ETA 2824-2 @ 28800 vpm. The only thing that let's it down is I thought it was a original design but I found out it's based on a Sinn T1! Never mind not the watches fault. I'm getting another one soon, and as far as I'm concerned, San Martin are the best Chinese watches for the money atm.









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The only thing that let's it down is I thought it was a original design but I found out it's based on a Sinn T1!
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


San Martin tends to sell their Original Designs at a Premium
https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn0025-js/
https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn0025/
https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn025-g/
https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn027-t2/
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000409461739.html


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> € 146,66 52%OFF | Luxe Merk LOBINNI Zwitserland Mannen Horloges Meeuw Automatische Mechanische heren Klok Sapphire Lederen relogio L6013-2
> https://a.aliexpress.com/4HxtLcG7h
> 
> I got confirmation this watch is 36mm. They said there is a very similar one of 39, so be ware
> ...


ooh, 36mm indeed! Very nice. Not exactly the design I had in mind but hey an A.Lange Saxonia is still a top tier dress watch and very pretty. The best candidate for me so far, might pull the trigger.

Not excited about the price though, £125 could get me a lovely Sea-Gull 1963, a Chinese watch with actual significance.

Anybody know what Sea-Gull movement is in this Lobinni? They have a picture but don't specify.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

ST-17


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've been really happy with my San Martin 0064. The dial is absolutely perfect under a magnifying glass. The PT 5000 is based on a ETA 2824-2 @ 28800 vpm. The only thing that let's it down is I thought it was a original design but I found out it's based on a Sinn T1! Never mind not the watches fault. I'm getting another one soon, and as far as I'm concerned, San Martin are the best Chinese watches for the money atm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wrist shot?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I've received the San Martin Pilot 'DA37' 








You can find my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50711031


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Rista said:


> View attachment 14766045
> 
> 
> The Cadisen is not boring at all IMO. The dial color is a bit off white, not paper white. The minute markers are applied, the seconds hand turns blue when the light hits it the right way. There is just enough going on for it to not look boring and yet still elegant.


Well, I was on the fence about this particular model but this photo pushed me right off. I'd been considering a white dial Bambino until I saw this shot and then saw how much they were going for on the sale ... I mean, come on, it's a 9015 at a bargain price! How could I resist?

Here's hoping I can look past the blingy diamond 

Rista - what strap do you have that on?


----------



## malizna77 (Dec 30, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Well, I was on the fence about this particular model but this photo pushed me right off. I'd been considering a white dial Bambino until I saw this shot and then saw how much they were going for on the sale ... I mean, come on, it's a 9015 at a bargain price! How could I resist?
> 
> Here's hoping I can look past the blingy diamond
> 
> Rista - what strap do you have that on?


Don't worry about diamond. It is almost invisible. Watch is great for that price

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Schaffelaer said:
> 
> 
> > The dial looks so boring to me, just paper look? Is the sapphire really domed? That's pretty amazing...
> ...


These photos have left me languishing in a puddle of drool.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> How is the PT5000?


It's been fantastic! I've had it on my time graph and I'm getting +4 per day every day. It's made by H K precision technology. In a bid to challenge the perception of Chinese made movements being unreliable and inaccurate, HKPT brought their highest grade of PT5000 to Glashutte in Germany to have it's accuracy reviewed by the Chronometer Observatory (They couldn't get this done at COSC; the worlds best-known accuracy certificate system, as they only test Swiss movements).

"According to the China Horologe Association, the standard set by the Chronometer Observatory at Glashutte is the world's most rigid.

The observatory has seven testing categories, and only allows a mechanical watch a deviation ranging from minus 3.8 seconds to plus 5.8 seconds within a day"

This movement then went on to be China's first-ever watch movement to reach chronometer certification.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

baczajka said:


> No wrist shot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


What was I thinking lol









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin tends to sell their Original Designs at a Premium
> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn0025-js/
> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn0025/
> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn025-g/
> ...


Yeah true! I spoke to San Martin by email and they said 2020 will be the year San Martin will be coming out with more original watch designs. Cross fingers..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

I like these Reef Tigers 
So I bought both the white dial and a black dial.
Straps by Panatime.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Reef Tiger Illidans


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> What was I thinking lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is the lug to lug on it?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tas1911 said:


> View attachment 14769579
> View attachment 14769577
> 
> Reef Tiger Illidans


What are the 'real' dimensions of the Reef Tiger? The specs read quite large.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Btw some thoughts of my most recent Ali watches:

1. Cadisen C1033, although not perfect, I only spent about £30 after using all sorts of codes a little while back. £30 for a pretty NH35 watch with sapphire. Amazing value, how does Cadisen do it? It's a nice watch, and mind-blowing for the price.

(not my photo)








2. Steeldive SD1952 (Fifty Fathoms homage). Not as sharply-priced as a Cadisen (though what is), but it is my favourite watch atm. Only real negative I have is that it's a bit fat at 14mm, and the bezel action doesn't feel great. But a gorgeous Fifty Fathoms homage, and at a fantastic price compared to the other Blancpain homages. It's basically a Helson Skindiver but at 1/4 of the price.









SteelDive took down the original listing, I think because there were inconsistencies. But it looks like they've cleaned it up and are now have a clearer model. I'd highly recommend it if you're looking for a classy vintage diver:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000419242185.html?spm=2114.12010608.0.0.3a6619c93yvA9N


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

baczajka said:


> What is the lug to lug on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


It's 49mm lug to lug 12.5mm in height and 44mm across! I love the 12.5mm height off the watch it sits real low on my 8in wrists.

Cheers









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

baczajka said:


> What is the lug to lug on it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I forgot to add lug width is 22mm

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Yeah true! I spoke to San Martin by email and they said 2020 will be the year San Martin will be coming out with more original watch designs. Cross fingers.


Heard and seen the same coming out of Sea-gull and a few others.



coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It's been fantastic! I've had it on my time graph and I'm getting +4 per day every day. It's made by H K precision technology. In a bid to challenge the perception of Chinese made movements being unreliable and inaccurate, HKPT brought their highest grade of PT5000 to Glashutte in Germany to have it's accuracy reviewed by the Chronometer Observatory (They couldn't get this done at COSC; the worlds best-known accuracy certificate system, as they only test Swiss movements).
> 
> "According to the China Horologe Association, the standard set by the Chronometer Observatory at Glashutte is the world's most rigid.
> 
> ...


A historical tit-bit for ya

In April 2013, Hong Kong Watch Manufacturers Association signed the Strategic Agreement of Development and Promotion of Hong Kong's Clock and Watch Brands with Chongqing Municipal Government. 
In accordance with the agreement, Chongqing Municipal Government shall assist Hong Kong's clock and watch brands in setting up the sales base in Chongqing and to expand their businesses throughout the country. 
In April 2014, 'Western China (Chongqing) Watches Timing and Precision Processing Industrial Park' was formally founded in Dianjiang county of Chongqing. 
This way, the Association with the help of Chongqing Municipal Government, can provide convenience and assistance for Hong Kong's clock and watch brands intending to enter the mainland markets.

On the R&D front, the collaboration between Hong Kong Precision Technology Co. Ltd. and Chongqing City Watch Co. Ltd. saw a breakthrough in September 2015 when they debuted the first high-end, homegrown mechanical watch movement PT5000. The movement boasts a 38-hour power reserve and is very much on par with Swiss-made movements.

Sources:
https://hkmb.hktdc.com/en/1X001DHG/hktdc-research/Watches-Clocks-Industry-in-Hong-Kong
Chongqing Clock & Watch Company - Chinese Watch Wiki

Chongqing had been making some of highest grade Chinese watches throughout China for decades, outmatching Tianjin Sea-gull, Beijing, Zuanshi & Hongqi on occasion.
Their VCMs command high prices even today and their quality are definitely T1.

It comes as no surprise that they are able to meet these standards, especially with help from the Major vet watchmakers in HK
This PT5000 definitely looks to rival the Highest-grade ST2130s, Sellitas & ETAs in the market on quality-alone.



john_marston said:


> Steeldive SD1952 (Fifty Fathoms homage). Not as sharply-priced as a Cadisen (though what is), but it is my favourite watch atm. Only real negative I have is that it's a bit fat at 14mm, and the bezel action doesn't feel great. But a gorgeous Fifty Fathoms homage, and at a fantastic price compared to the other Blancpain homages. It's basically a Helson Skindiver but at 1/4 of the price.
> 
> View attachment 14769609
> 
> ...


The new Steeldive releases look beautiful.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000589568368.html


----------



## guric1van (Jul 29, 2017)

baczajka said:


> No wrist shot?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Been really tempted by this, but just scared that its too big.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

The Reef Tiger Illidans are 42mm and wear very comfortably.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

This looks interesting. Pagani yacht master like watch. 40mm, sapphire, nh35...

At $91 I just can't resist.

https://h5.aliexpress.com/item/4000282507866.html

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

You can find these Reef Tiger Illidans on E-bay for $122.00!!!
They come on a black canvas and leather strap, with a single deployment speedy style clasp!
I upgraded the straps, using RTs deployment clasp and Rios1931 omega style strap from Panatime.
(Pictured in previous posts)


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this 38mm Beijing Re-issue on Ali
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000538791468.html


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Heard and seen the same coming out of Sea-gull and a few others.
> 
> A historical tit-bit for ya
> 
> ...


Mate thanks for the info! I'm going to have a read when I get home! And I heard something similar regarding the testing of Chinese watch movements and their accuracy.

Cheers

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

guric1van said:


> Been really tempted by this, but just scared that its too big.


44mm is on the larger side but for this style of watch I think suits it but being only 12.5mm in height it sits real low for a diver watch.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> The new Steeldive releases look beautiful.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000589568368.html
> View attachment 14769779
> 
> ...


Hmm me likey the 12 hour chapter ring


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

STELLDIVE DIVER 200M HOMMAGE SEIKO 6105-8110 Apocalypse Now

For me the Top! 135 Dollars..


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this 38mm Beijing Re-issue on Ali
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000538791468.html
> 
> View attachment 14770133


No clear view of the dial, I'm pretty sure it's a lesser quality copy not affiliated with Beijing Watches.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

From the Ali listing






















I know Beijing still sells this model (B078201327S) so I don't think it is a rep (Unless proven otherwise).

Compare it with the Official BWAF listing on TB and JD
https://item.jd.com/100009225808.html
https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?s...=f9cc0535582205335c9539207e3aa3d9&abbucket=16


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Well, I was on the fence about this particular model but this photo pushed me right off. I'd been considering a white dial Bambino until I saw this shot and then saw how much they were going for on the sale ... I mean, come on, it's a 9015 at a bargain price! How could I resist?
> 
> Here's hoping I can look past the blingy diamond
> 
> Rista - what strap do you have that on?


I was worried about the diamond too but honestly, I hardly even notice it. It doesn't dominate the dial in the way it shows in pictures.

Considering the cost of the movement, the price is pretty ridiculous. The watch itself is pretty well made too. I got mine for slightly under $100 and it's a value that is impossible to beat.

The strap is from Hengrc store, looks like it's on sale too: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32987346895.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.64aa4c4dIr17UQ


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

MDT IT said:


> STELLDIVE DIVER 200M HOMMAGE SEIKO 6105-8110 Apocalypse Now
> 
> For me the Top! 135 Dollars..
> eo]


Hi, is this the same watch?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_55
Was just looking for a link for what you purchased.
How is the quality control? Lume looks great.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

For anyone who does not like the crystal on your Corgeut speedy it can be changed to a double dome crystal. Any flat crystal will not work. The chrono hand needs clearance.

I could not find a 30.5 x 2mm domed sapphire on Ali e so I went with a mineral from Esslinger.

Very happy with the results.










Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

oinofilo said:


> I've just received this MG-Orkina which was declared to have a NH35A movement. I noticed immediately the strange unbranded rotor and then examining carefully the movement I found a lot of subtle differences especially in the position of screws and holes and in the shape of some parts. Any idea of what can it be, a clone of the Seiko movement? Anyway I notified the seller, but he didn't bother to reply. I will open a dispute asking for a full refund.
> View attachment 14762335
> 
> View attachment 14762339
> ...


Eventually I opened a dispute and Aliexpress offered me a refund of 27,82€ (50% of the price paid). I accepted since the alternative was a full refund sending the watch back at my expense. 
Does anybody know what could be the movement? Maybe a Hangzhou 2xxx based on the Seiko 7009A? If so, could I replace it with a NH35A keeping hands, crown and stem?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

baczajka said:


> For anyone who does not like the crystal on your *Corgeut speedy* it can be changed to a double dome crystal. Any flat crystal will not work. The chrono hand needs clearance.


Surprisingly sharp piece!
I had not seen one till just now, bcz I wrote off the whole brand bcz of the very displeasing, rounded FONT they use. Ick!!
But looks like they "corrected" it for this series.

Q: is there any reason why anyone WOULD be dissatisfied with the crystal?


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

tas1911 said:


> I like these Reef Tigers
> So I bought both the white dial and a black dial.
> Straps by Panatime.


Do you have a link on Aliexpress?


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Reef Tigers on E-Bay.
$122.00, pretty cheap!!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I've received the San Martin Pilot 'DA37'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...and 1 day after, I received the silicone strap I planned for the new San Martin!

















Very pleased with the result!  it looks as fine as I planned (I used Paint Dot Net to do virtual tries before deciding to order this one).

Cheers!
Nicolas


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

tas1911 said:


> Reef Tigers on E-Bay.
> $122.00, pretty cheap!!!


Saw them on Ali for 99usd

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> Plenty of owner pics on the OG HIMQ TB Store
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Ij0Lb&scm=1007.13066.127283.0&id=598551973625
> View attachment 14764617
> 
> ...


Super super nice


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I think this strap design is brilliant. I am surprised it took so long to come into existence.
No more loose, dangling, and ugly leftover tail!! 
THIS design should be the new standard for all rubber / silicone straps, and maybe even leather too.



mougino said:


> ...and 1 day after, I received the silicone strap I planned for the new San Martin!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I think this strap design is brilliant. I am surprised it took so long to come into existence.
> No more loose, dangling, and ugly leftover tail!!
> THIS design should be the new standard for all rubber / silicone straps, and maybe even leather too.


Seriously it's über comfortable, you forget you're wearing it at once! No rash, no strangle, it disputes the #1 strap position with the French Marine parachute strap


----------



## GraX (Mar 6, 2017)

Guys got any discount codes?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Surprisingly sharp piece!
> I had not seen one till just now, bcz I wrote off the whole brand bcz of the very displeasing, rounded FONT they use. Ick!!
> But looks like they "corrected" it for this series.
> 
> Q: is there any reason why anyone WOULD be dissatisfied with the crystal?


The high sided crystal caused distortion when viewing from an angle. Made it look vintage, but I prefer proper function over aesthetics.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> and maybe even leather too.


I'm not entirely convinced... I sort of wish I liked them but I don't.








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/thJCBDQaR








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/53gnEOWwX


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

baczajka said:


> For anyone who does not like the crystal on your Corgeut speedy it can be changed to a double dome crystal. Any flat crystal will not work. The chrono hand needs clearance.
> 
> I could not find a 30.5 x 2mm domed sapphire on Ali e so I went with a mineral from Esslinger.
> 
> ...


What was wrong with the original?

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> What was wrong with the original?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Original crystal caused distortion at certain angles.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

baczajka said:


> Original crystal caused distortion at certain angles.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


That's good! Lol 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

So they do exist! I must get a few to try.

Is it the design you dislike? or the leather quality? Or the way they wear?



TheFinalHour said:


> I'm not entirely convinced... I sort of wish I liked them but I don't.
> 
> View attachment 14772123
> 
> ...


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> So they do exist! I must get a few to try.
> 
> Is it the design you dislike? or the leather quality? Or the way they wear?


Yeah do give them a try, cant go too wrong for the price. I just dont like the aesthetics based on the pictures lol but I do own few Uthai straps that I've been generally happy with, easily good enough considering the price.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello everyone !

I'm looking for good looking digital watch with LCD hands, like the Casio AE-9W, as the original ones are way too expensive. I've found on Aliexpress the Skmei 0814, but the thing is huge and looks like crap :





Is there another watch with LCD hands and a good looking case out there ? For example a case like this one : https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/3287...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_53

Thanks a lot for your answers !


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> I'm looking for good looking digital watch with LCD hands, like the Casio AE-9W, as the original ones are way too expensive. I've found on Aliexpress the Skmei 0814, but the thing is huge and looks like crap :
> 
> ...


There's currently an AE-30 on sale on ebay if that fits the bill? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-AE-30-Vintage-Mens-LCD-Digital-Hands-Ana-Digi-Dual-Display-Watch/174145929349?hash=item288be80085:g:Q1oAAOSwerZeEQjK


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
do you know which movement is used for this Skmei 9194 ? 
Thanks 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000595037353.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.6.77c01eadqckcVk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hello everyone !
> 
> I'm looking for good looking digital watch with LCD hands, like the Casio AE-9W, as the original ones are way too expensive. I've found on Aliexpress the Skmei 0814, but the thing is huge and looks like crap :
> 
> ...


For a similar style, Feice FK030






















Also Triple Timezone


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

The strap my friend shows is only available in 20mm, https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030563587.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.43653c00SbIRUC&mp=1 is available in 18,20 & 22mm - altho it is less visually interesting - but I order two of them anyway ;-)


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

leastonh said:


> There's currently an AE-30 on sale on ebay if that fits the bill? https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Casio-AE-30-Vintage-Mens-LCD-Digital-Hands-Ana-Digi-Dual-Display-Watch/174145929349?hash=item288be80085:g:Q1oAAOSwerZeEQjK


Interesting one ! But unfortunately, I'm sure the last bid will be much higher than it is right now.



Desk-bound said:


> For a similar style, Feice FK030
> 
> Also Triple Timezone


Thanks for your answer, but I'm looking for a digital hands watch, not a watch with a digital display and physical hands  
If so, I would probably go for a Skmei 1220 :


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I'm looking for a digital hands watch, not a watch with a digital display and physical hands ?


This doesn't look tiny either but in the picture with the Asian man it doesn't look *as* huge as the one in your YouTube video either.

Edit: I mean the 0814, that seems *enormous*.








https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/D6v2q8mBh


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My beige dial Shark Army "diver" finally arrived on a slow boat from China.

What a cool, fun, chunky watch! Feels pretty quality and substantial for around $25, and I think it looks good. This will go into the rotation.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Interesting one ! But unfortunately, I'm sure the last bid will be much higher than it is right now.


No worries. Yeah, just seen it's got a few days to go, so you're probably right that the final price will increase a fair bit. Worth a try


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Does anyone know of a good homage of the Rolex oyster (or any minimalist sports watch on a bracelet with a white dial)


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I received my San Martin 62MAS today. It took exactly 13 days from when i ordered it, so not so bad. There's plenty of reviews online about this watch, so I'm not going to say much about it. My initial impression was the supplied rubber strap felt a bit stiff, but on the wrist it feels quite comfortable, so at least so far I don't feel the need to swap it out. The crystal curves up until just about the middle of the indices, then it flattens out. I think the original 62MAS was more domed, but this one works fine for my tastes. You get just a bit of interesting distortion at a sharp angle, but it's quite clear and easily readable otherwise. For reference my wrist is 7" and I think the watch wears quite well.

This watch compares to the Fifty Four FF6217-8000 which is a bit more expensive. I was a bit put off by their red lettering on the dial so I opted for the San Martin. I suppose you could also compare it to Seiko's own current production tribute to the 62MAS, namely the SPB051. I don't think that watch is as faithful to the original as the San Martin. It does have a much better finished case and a superior movement, but it's also about 4-5 times more expensive. There's a few other 62MAS homages out there as well.

All-in-all I'd have to say I'm quite pleased with the purchase. If you are looking for a 62MAS homage or you just like the idea of a simplistic dive watch with a bit of the old school Seiko look, I think this is the one to get.

Something just a bit different that San Martin offers is a version of this watch in CUSN8 bronze. I have been casually looking for a bronze diver, and I was torn between the two. in the end I decided a 62MAS homage AND bronze was a bit much. I'm not sure I made the right decision. The more I think about it, the more I like the idea of this watch in bronze. I think the straight lines of the case and the simple finishing will work well in bronze.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I received my San Martin 62MAS today. It took exactly 13 days from when i ordered it, so not so bad. There's plenty of reviews online about this watch, so I'm not going to say much about it. My initial impression was the supplied rubber strap felt a bit stiff, but on the wrist it feels quite comfortable, so at least so far I don't feel the need to swap it out. The crystal curves up until just about the middle of the indices, then it flattens out. I think the original 62MAS was more domed, but this one works fine for my tastes. You get just a bit of interesting distortion at a sharp angle, but it's quite clear and easily readable otherwise. For reference my wrist is 7" and I think the watch wears quite well.
> 
> This watch compares to the Fifty Four FF6217-8000 which is a bit more expensive. I was a bit put off by their red lettering on the dial so I opted for the San Martin. I suppose you could also compare it to Seiko's own current production tribute to the 62MAS, namely the SPB051. I don't think that watch is as faithful to the original as the San Martin. It does have a much better finished case and a superior movement, but it's also about 4-5 times more expensive. There's a few other 62MAS homages out there as well.
> 
> ...


Fab watch and good write up, thanks for sharing your thoughts. I have a bronze Turtle on order and almost went for one of these instead, in bronze. I'm really impressed with the constant positive comments about San Martin on here, so if the Turtle lives up to my expectations I'll probably buy one of these too. Nice


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Fab watch and good write up, thanks for sharing your thoughts. I have a bronze Turtle on order and almost went for one of these instead, in bronze. I'm really impressed with the constant positive comments about San Martin on here, so if the Turtle lives up to my expectations I'll probably buy one of these too. Nice


I think you get a lot of watch for the money. Sapphire with AR, good quality movements, good lume, good attention to detail.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

gav1230 said:


> Does anyone know of a good homage of the Rolex oyster (or any minimalist sports watch on a bracelet with a white dial)


Rolex Oyster?

Reef Tiger RGA835-YWY








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32846454203.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

gav1230 said:


> any minimalist sports watch on a bracelet with a white dial


Carnival 5668G








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000026297497.html

Corguet Railmaster







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000131775066.html

Sea-gull 816.364







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000064968106.html



leastonh said:


> Fab watch and good write up, thanks for sharing your thoughts. I have a bronze Turtle on order and almost went for one of these instead, in bronze. I'm really impressed with the constant positive comments about San Martin on here, so if the Turtle lives up to my expectations I'll probably buy one of these too. Nice


To think, San Martin had been ignored for years now and finally got the breakthrough they sorely needed


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

US $51.00 15%OFF | automatic Mens Watch free shipping fashion New Luminous hands 39mm Solid 316L Steel Case sapphire glass bracelet R3047
https://a.aliexpress.com/nBZuliEZd

This also looks like a good Oyster perpetual homage.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My beige dial Shark Army "diver" finally arrived on a slow boat from China.
> 
> What a cool, fun, chunky watch! Feels pretty quality and substantial for around $25, and I think it looks good. This will go into the rotation.
> 
> ...


Tell us a little more about it. The bezel rotates? Is it unidirecțional? Does it have a back/forth play? It's a clicking one, or a friction one?

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

gav1230 said:


> Does anyone know of a good homage of the Rolex oyster (or any minimalist sports watch on a bracelet with a white dial)


Burei (41mm)and Parnis (36mm or 40mm) both make Datejust clones with sapphire.















Bliger makes branded and sterile dial, 40mm versions.









Sangdo 37.5mm









Pagani Designs 42mm









MG Orkina 40mm/NH35















Starking produces a classic design with either their in-house 28,800 movement (*AM0184*), or for about $10 more they have the *AM0171* w/a Miyota 8215.















Sangdo makes a nice Omega Aqua Terra homage (simple/sporty) for under $68. DG2803 movement.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this carbuncle at 12 fur realz?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Is this carbuncle at 12 fur realz?
> 
> View attachment 14775767


A unique feature among Chinese Datejust clones?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone have any real pictures of this lobinni in blue?








The case looks really good in the renders.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

TheFinalHour said:


> This doesn't look tiny either but in the picture with the Asian man it doesn't look *as* huge as the one in your YouTube video either.
> 
> Edit: I mean the 0814, that seems *enormous*.
> 
> ...


It looks interesting indeed, I've never seen this one before, thanks ! But I va very small wrists, it may still look weird on me. But I'm tempted 



leastonh said:


> No worries. Yeah, just seen it's got a few days to go, so you're probably right that the final price will increase a fair bit. Worth a try


I will follow that closely !


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

What had been your experience with shipping with AE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Airlyss said:


> What had been your experience with shipping with AE?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you asking everyone?

It is slow, but it has gotten better since the last half of 2019. I live in Texas. Historically, I wouldn't expect anything to arrive in less than a month. But recently, most of the items I have ordered arrive in under a month. So, that is a big improvement. I've never paid for expedited shipping.

I find that Ali's shipment tracking feature is not very good. Sometimes it updates reasonably well; other times it does not.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airlyss (Dec 30, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> Are you asking everyone?
> 
> It is slow, but it has gotten better since the last half of 2019. I live in Texas. Historically, I wouldn't expect anything to arrive in less than a month. But recently, most of the items I have ordered arrive in under a month. So, that is a big improvement. I've never paid for expedited shipping.
> 
> ...


Sorry pressed the wrong quote button. Good to know about shipping times, heard similar things about tracking issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

For those interested I'm selling (among others) a Steel Bagelsport Explorer II red gmt hand black hand/index outlines on bracelet and a Parnis Big Pilot transparent caseback w/ seconds subdial at 6'

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50733611

Contact me if you want a nicer price.

Nicolas


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Airlyss said:


> What had been your experience with shipping with AE?


I'm in the UK. The fastest was 2wks, the slowest 2mths! The vast majority of items arrive in around 1mth. Tracking can be hit and miss sometimes, but generally it does work pretty well for me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aeryn said:


> Tell us a little more about it. The bezel rotates? Is it unidirecțional? Does it have a back/forth play? It's a clicking one, or a friction one?


Unidirectional, clicks, has some back-and-forth wiggle.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I received my San Martin 62MAS today. It took exactly 13 days from when i ordered it, so not so bad. There's plenty of reviews online about this watch, so I'm not going to say much about it. My initial impression was the supplied rubber strap felt a bit stiff, but on the wrist it feels quite comfortable, so at least so far I don't feel the need to swap it out. The crystal curves up until just about the middle of the indices, then it flattens out. I think the original 62MAS was more domed, but this one works fine for my tastes. You get just a bit of interesting distortion at a sharp angle, but it's quite clear and easily readable otherwise. For reference my wrist is 7" and I think the watch wears quite well.
> 
> This watch compares to the Fifty Four FF6217-8000 which is a bit more expensive. I was a bit put off by their red lettering on the dial so I opted for the San Martin. I suppose you could also compare it to Seiko's own current production tribute to the 62MAS, namely the SPB051. I don't think that watch is as faithful to the original as the San Martin. It does have a much better finished case and a superior movement, but it's also about 4-5 times more expensive. There's a few other 62MAS homages out there as well.
> 
> ...


I've had my San Martin 0064 for two weeks now and it's been a brilliant watch so far! Still running +4 per day and going strong. Highly recommended them....

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Airlyss said:


> What had been your experience with shipping with AE?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great but I've always paid extra for EMS or DHL all watches have arrived here in Australia under 8 days.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

What are your experiences with watch display/storage/travel boxes on Ali?

I ordered this generic one not long ago (missed the ugly text but whatever)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957838953.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.79314c4dIIKfHp

Use it for traveling and display. I prefer them without see-through tops, feel like it's more robust.

My only issue with these boxes is that they're a tad big for traveling. Might get a travel 'pouch', though they don't seem robust at all. Anybody travel a lot with a pouch/box?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

btw I settled on my new smaller dress watch. Rather than going for the 36mm Lobinni Interlaken (Lange Saxonia homage), I just ordered a 36mm Orient Bambino (RA-AC0010S00C).

Ultimately the price (and movement) of the Lobinni (£130) pushed me towards the Orient Bambino. The Lobinni has sapphire and has a much more convenient lug width, but the Orient also has benefits I'd weigh equally. So why settle for a Chinese watch if I can get a 'Made in Japan' one from a great brand and even be left with some change (it was £110)? And if I change my mind on the Orient at least it'll be an easy flip.

Still, if you want a smaller watch on Ali, or love the Saxonia, the Lobinni looks like a great choice 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000838207.html


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> What are your experiences with watch display/storage/travel boxes on Ali?
> 
> I ordered this generic one not long ago (missed the ugly text but whatever)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957838953.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.79314c4dIIKfHp
> ...


Yes, I bought a two watch box which I use when traveling. Can't remember if I bought it off Ali or Amazon though, was a while ago. I first bought a 4 watch box but that was still too large and impractical. The smaller box is just right - 1 on the wrist and and 2 in the box, enough selection for a week's trip.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> What are your experiences with watch display/storage/travel boxes on Ali?
> 
> I ordered this generic one not long ago (missed the ugly text but whatever)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957838953.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.79314c4dIIKfHp
> ...


I have an eight slot, faux leather travel case that I'm currently using on my trip, and another four slot case at home, covered in a Zebra pattern, horse hair. Both are very robust, and would work fine as everyday storage solutions in a dresser drawer, or even on top of furniture. They don't have cushions, so the watches must be stored flat.

I bought the eight slot case off eBay, and sniped the four slot case off eBay a few years earlier, for $10 and $8 respectively. I've just tended to find better deals on sites other than AE in this product category.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> What are your experiences with watch display/storage/travel boxes on Ali?
> 
> I ordered this generic one not long ago (missed the ugly text but whatever)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957838953.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.79314c4dIIKfHp
> ...


I have two of these which are great.

£20.05 35%OFF | 2019 High Quality 10 Grids Wooden Watch Box Jewelry Display Storage Holder Organizer Watch Case Jewelry Dispay Watch Box
https://a.aliexpress.com/q8AOU91MJ

As for travel ones. I started out with one of these.

£7.78 | Fashion Luxury Watch Display Gift Box Case Roll 3 Slot Wristwatch Necklace Bracelet Jewelry PU Leather Box Storage Travel Pouch
https://a.aliexpress.com/9Wr9POiwX

But now use this instead. As I can never decide which watches to take with me on hi holiday. The seller I bought mine from doesn't seem to have then anymore. But this one is the same.I have the 8 slot one.

£6.19 32%OFF | 2/4/8 Grids PU Leather Watch Box Watch Organizer Storage Watches Display Case Tray Zippere Travel Jewelry Watch Collector Case
https://a.aliexpress.com/lbkeyanJN

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> What are your experiences with watch display/storage/travel boxes on Ali?
> 
> I ordered this generic one not long ago (missed the ugly text but whatever)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32957838953.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.79314c4dIIKfHp
> ...


I don't travel with watches, too easy to 'lose' them at the Airport. I usually travel with 1 watch - 2 tops.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I don't travel with watches, too easy to 'lose' them at the Airport. I usually travel with 1 watch - 2 tops.


If you keep them in your hand luggage it shouldn't be a problem.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> If you keep them in your hand luggage it shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I was under the impression that carrying 3-4 watches or even more on you could be suspicious especially to customs. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't want to try it


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

mougino said:


> I was under the impression that carrying 3-4 watches or even more on you could be suspicious especially to customs. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't want to try it


I never had a problem. Two watches in the bag, and one on the wrist. Last trip through Asia, the Middle East, and Italy. 
I even brought 10 Casios from Rome to Cairo, still in their boxes.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I was under the impression that carrying 3-4 watches or even more on you could be suspicious especially to customs. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't want to try it


I had 8 watches with me in my hand luggage last year when I went on holiday. After going through the scanner the guy took my bag to one side and asked me to open it. I was a bit worried at first... But it turned out that he just wanted to have a look at them. Then got told by what I presume was his supervisor to hurry up. It was busy to be fair 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

leastonh said:


> I'm in the UK. The fastest was 2wks, the slowest 2mths! The vast majority of items arrive in around 1mth. Tracking can be hit and miss sometimes, but generally it does work pretty well for me.


The same here in Switzerland. I think the shipping time depends a lot of the seller. Some sellers ship must faster than others.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> I was under the impression that carrying 3-4 watches or even more on you could be suspicious especially to customs. Maybe I'm wrong but I don't want to try it


I wouldn't worry about it. If anything they're doing their job to check your big box of watches. But as long as it's not all expensive stuff new/with tags, they have nothing to say.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> btw I settled on my new smaller dress watch. Rather than going for the 36mm Lobinni Interlaken (Lange Saxonia homage), I just ordered a 36mm Orient Bambino (RA-AC0010S00C).
> 
> Ultimately the price (and movement) of the Lobinni (£130) pushed me towards the Orient Bambino. The Lobinni has sapphire and has a much more convenient lug width, but the Orient also has benefits I'd weigh equally. So why settle for a Chinese watch if I can get a 'Made in Japan' one from a great brand and even be left with some change (it was £110)? And if I change my mind on the Orient at least it'll be an easy flip.
> 
> ...


Heheh probably the sensible choice. Was hoping someone from the forum posts some good real life pictures of the 36mm lobinni....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> Heheh probably the sensible choice. Was hoping someone from the forum posts some good real life pictures of the 36mm lobinni....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


I got some pics from a couple of sellers. Weren't the best pics tho, i.e.









so yeah felt like a 36mm Bambino would be more sensible.

I've seen you in a couple of YouTube comments btw!


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I got some pics from a couple of sellers. Weren't the best pics tho, i.e.
> 
> View attachment 14779907
> 
> ...


Ouch, that's not a flattering picture of the lobinni at all. Paper looking dial, too yellow gold... Combined with high price and Chinese movement, I'll pass....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> Ouch, that's not a flattering picture of the lobinni at all. Paper looking dial, too yellow gold... Combined with high price and Chinese movement, I'll pass....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


I despise small seconds subdials unless on a chrono.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I've finally found a strap I like for my Seiko SNZG15! I ended up buying another one in 20mm too and I think it works well on the Binger.

￡7.65 33%OFF | Hand Made Retro Leather Watch Band Hand-Stitched Perforated Suede Calfskin Watch Strap Bracelet 18mm 20mm 22mm
https://a.aliexpress.com/_bsFaO


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> I've finally found a strap I like for my Seiko SNZG15! I ended up buying another one in 20mm too and I think it works well on the Binger.
> 
> ￡7.65 33%OFF | Hand Made Retro Leather Watch Band Hand-Stitched Perforated Suede Calfskin Watch Strap Bracelet 18mm 20mm 22mm


Have the same one. Super versatile. The leather is surprisingly supple. Only one issue - the buckle quality, both weight and quality of finish (wavy reflections) is sub par compared to say equivalently priced alternatives like Hengrc.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> Ouch, that's not a flattering picture of the lobinni at all. Paper looking dial, too yellow gold... Combined with high price and Chinese movement, I'll pass....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Definitely not the best Lobinni can do. Here's their quartz moonphase, which I think almost survives the misaligned wording on the bottom.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> I've finally found a strap I like for my Seiko SNZG15! I ended up buying another one in 20mm too and I think it works well on the Binger.
> 
> ￡7.65 33%OFF | Hand Made Retro Leather Watch Band Hand-Stitched Perforated Suede Calfskin Watch Strap Bracelet 18mm 20mm 22mm
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_bsFaO


Yeah I've got one of these. It's a lovely strap.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=48637405









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

d_himan said:


> Have the same one. Super versatile. The leather is surprisingly supple. Only one issue - the buckle quality, both weight and quality of finish (wavy reflections) is sub par compared to say equivalently priced alternatives like Hengrc.


I know exactly what those buckles are like. I bought a 10x decent buckles very cheaply for when I find time to make some straps. They're also useful for jazzing up other straps in the meantime.

My Hengrc strap in a similar style delaminated quite quickly in use, around the hole used, from being bent to go in the keeper. I stuck it with superglue and clamped it flat and it's holding up, but obviously not great quality either.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> Rolex Oyster?
> 
> Reef Tiger RGA835-YWY
> 
> ...


This one is actually Grand Seiko homage. But both can resemblance one the other.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm sure most of you know AliExpress tracking function isn't all that great. I found a web site/app that does a better job. Just input the AliExpress tracking number. If you are in the US and the package has been transferred to USPS, you can get a USPS tracking number, go to their web site, and get package alerts on your phone or email. Many of you probably already know this, but I thought I'd throw it out there for those who don't.

Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm sure most of you know AliExpress tracking function isn't all that great. I found a web site/app that does a better job. Just input the AliExpress tracking number. If you are in the US and the package has been transferred to USPS, you can get a USPS tracking number, go to their web site, and get package alerts on your phone or email. Many of you probably already know this, but I thought I'd throw it out there for those who don't.
> 
> Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking


17track.net also works great from my experience


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My beige dial Shark Army "diver" finally arrived on a slow boat from China.
> 
> What a cool, fun, chunky watch! Feels pretty quality and substantial for around $25, and I think it looks good. This will go into the rotation.
> 
> ...


Is the watch really 47 mm in diameter??
Would you have a picture of it next to more moderate size watches ? (41 to 43 mm)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> 17track.net also works great from my experience


That's what I use.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

No one has a real picture of this?
My google fu/search function must be weak. 
I ordered one to check it out. I will post when it arrives.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

nello said:


> No one has a real picture of this?
> My google fu/search function must be weak.
> I ordered one to check it out. I will post when it arrives.


My Ali search function must be weak. Even searching that picture turned up nothing.

More details please. Looks nice


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Dean Learner said:


> My Ali search function must be weak. Even searching that picture turned up nothing.
> 
> More details please. Looks nice


This is not from who I purchased the watch. Seems they have it though. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973745263.html


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

nello said:


> This is not from who I purchased the watch. Seems they have it though.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32973745263.html


Thanks Nello. Looks great but sadly 41mm is not for me. Look forward to seeing some real pictures when it arrives


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

nello said:


> No one has a real picture of this?
> My google fu/search function must be weak.
> I ordered one to check it out. I will post when it arrives.


Looks nice, show us pics when you get it! I always ask the seller for real pics before purchase (easier when customers have made pics). Highly edited pics can be misleading.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My beige dial Shark Army "diver" finally arrived on a slow boat from China.
> 
> What a cool, fun, chunky watch! Feels pretty quality and substantial for around $25, and I think it looks good. This will go into the rotation.
> 
> ...


Love the color! Haven't seen it for that low a price ($25). Got a linky?


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

I waited for about a year but finally pulled the trigger on the Jaragar Monaco, and got a matching strap as well. Love it!


----------



## datilderek (Jan 8, 2020)

I have spent WAY too much time reading through this thread. I never would have thought of AliExpress for watches, but they keep popping up in my feed just about everywhere I go.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a black and red watch obsession. And for a long time, I've been enamored with the Tudor Fastrider Black Shield:









I've been searching on Ali for an homage forever, thought I'd found a good one a while ago, but it was one of those where they put a fake logo on the ad, but it's a counterfeit.

It looks like there's finally one on there, and I'll be snagging it.









I wonder if it's an actual operating chronograph? It doesn't say in the narrative, but the subdials are as if it is one.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000599578787.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.775d2e0eSYqaCk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I have a black and red watch obsession. And for a long time, I've been enamored with the Tudor Fastrider Black Shield:
> 
> View attachment 14784703
> 
> ...


It says it's SS in the description, which is a positive. I'd want to know for sure though at the price. Perhaps request a photo of the case back.

Hopefully it's not a Sunon.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Do any of you know of any Zeppelin homages on AliX please? I looked and can't find anything close enough to call it a homage. I really love the aesthetics of the Zeppelin brand, particularly the white or off white dial. As this is not a style I have ever worn I don't want to spend £200+ not knowing whether it would suit me. I have no way to try one on before buying, so it's a bit of a gamble.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Do any of you know of any Zeppelin homages on AliX please? I looked and can't find anything close enough to call it a homage. I really love the aesthetics of the Zeppelin brand, particularly the white or off white dial. As this is not a style I have ever worn I don't want to spend £200+ not knowing whether it would suit me. I have no way to try one on before buying, so it's a bit of a gamble.


Debert makes one, is that the aesthetic you're going for?
















https://a.aliexpress.com/_dNIkt


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

This is my best Aliexpress bargain till date. I paid $38.08 for this watch in the Winter Sale and got this today.


Curved Sapphire Crystal (checked with Diamond Selector II), NH35, Nice leather strap fully covering lugs, butterfly buckle, smooth edges everywhere, even powder-coating, nice lume (I’m guessing C3). Just the Crystal would’ve cost more than the watch.

Cheeky Friday-wear/Casual watch – for this price, I’m totally in love.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm sure most of you know AliExpress tracking function isn't all that great. I found a web site/app that does a better job. Just input the AliExpress tracking number. If you are in the US and the package has been transferred to USPS, you can get a USPS tracking number, go to their web site, and get package alerts on your phone or email. Many of you probably already know this, but I thought I'd throw it out there for those who don't.
> 
> Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking


I use 17 track it's great always first with updates.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

datilderek said:


> I have spent WAY too much time reading through this thread. I never would have thought of AliExpress for watches, but they keep popping up in my feed just about everywhere I go.


There's a 10 step program available to help with this sickness 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Debert makes one, is that the aesthetic you're going for?
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dNIkt


That is perfect, thank you mougino! It's exactly the sort of thing I was looking for. Much appreciated


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

d_himan said:


> This is my best Aliexpress bargain till date. I paid $38.08 for this watch in the Winter Sale and got this today.
> 
> Curved Sapphire Crystal (checked with Diamond Selector II), NH35, Nice leather strap fully covering lugs, butterfly buckle, smooth edges everywhere, even powder-coating, nice lume (I'm guessing C3). Just the Crystal would've cost more than the watch.
> 
> Cheeky Friday-wear/Casual watch - for this price, I'm totally in love.


Do you have a link for them?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I use 17 track it's great always first with updates.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


I use to use this, but recently switched to Track24.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.track24.android

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

javak810i said:


> Do you have a link for them?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32620614859.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52404c4dy0vL4v

Unfortunately at $168 now, it was ~ $65-70 post discounts/coupons during 11.11...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

d_himan said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32620614859.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52404c4dy0vL4v
> 
> Unfortunately at $168 now, it was ~ $65-70 post discounts/coupons during 11.11...


It's cheaper here:

£66.39 46%OFF | men sport automatic watch,mens wrist watches Reef Tiger man luxury dress waterproof luminous wristwatch reloj hombre moda RGA704
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dMQzm


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

The SKMEI 1338 on my 6¼ inch wrist. Love the small size. The bracelet is okay and you can read the display also at very sharp angles.
It's an homage to a Casio world time, and looks almost the same. But unlike on the Casio, the World map on the SKMEI doesn't highlight the time zone you had set, it just blinks at random like lights on a Christmas tree. A cinema for ants without a function. I paid less than 10 Euro for it, so I will not complain.
Was afraid that the gold tone might be too shiny, but its a nice brushed finish and it does not look over the top.









I have also the SKMEI 1123, ...... bracelet that scream cheap, display readable almost only from a 90° angle. I am not sure if there are bad copies of SKMEIs or if the quality of their watches has such a broad range. The world time SKMEI is miles better in comparison.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I use to use this, but recently switched to Track24.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.track24.android
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


24 track? What next 69 track

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I use to use this, but recently switched to Track24.
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=net.track24.android
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


What is better about Track24?

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> What is better about Track24?
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


I was having issues with tracking Royal Mail items.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I think I've found my next purchase. I asked the seller to send a few pictures. They got back to me really quickly with these. I think it looks absolutely stunning.

£116.41 45%OFF | wrist watch men,mens automatic watches LOBINNI man luxury waterproof mechanical wristwatch dress montre business relogio clock
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dNKgK









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

That Lobinni does look good but I'm wondering about the legibility. The hour and minute hands seem to be the same length. But at least it's "Q.C. passed"...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> That Lobinni does look good but I'm wondering about the legibility. The hour and minute hands seem to be the same length. But at least it's "Q.C. passed"...


They look totally different though. One is partially skeletonised, as well as being a different shape and thicker.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I think I've found my next purchase. I asked the seller to send a few pictures. They got back to me really quickly with these. I think it looks absolutely stunning.
> 
> £116.41 45%OFF | wrist watch men,mens automatic watches LOBINNI man luxury waterproof mechanical wristwatch dress montre business relogio clock
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dNKgK
> ...


It says ultra-thin automatic, how thin is it exactly? Do you have an idea of the movement?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> It says ultra-thin automatic, how thin is it exactly? Do you have an idea of the movement?


According to the specifications it's 10mm.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> According to the specifications it's 10mm.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


:-! wow that is thin!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> It says ultra-thin automatic, how thin is it exactly? Do you have an idea of the movement?


On the AliX website it says Seiko Movement, but then I was told that as it was thin it must be a 9015??

I can't tell from the Photos I have seen?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> On the AliX website it says Seiko Movement, but then I was told that as it was thin it must be a 9015??
> 
> I can't tell from the Photos I have seen?
> 
> ...


Based on the photo above it's Miyota 9015. And there's a photo on AliExpress site which shows the rotor with 9015 text. The specs (known to be unreliable) just say Miyota but there's also a photo of an unknown movement with text "High quality SEIKO band" whatever that means. But most likely it's Miyota 9015.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> On the AliX website it says Seiko Movement, but then I was told that as it was thin it must be a 9015??
> 
> I can't tell from the Photos I have seen?
> 
> ...


It's a 9015.









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I think I've found my next purchase. I asked the seller to send a few pictures. They got back to me really quickly with these. I think it looks absolutely stunning.
> 
> £116.41 45%OFF | wrist watch men,mens automatic watches LOBINNI man luxury waterproof mechanical wristwatch dress montre business relogio clock
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


The head looks nice, but the folded links and word 'Engravers' puts me off. If it were half that price, maybe.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> The head looks nice, but the folded links and word 'Engravers' puts me off. If it were half that price, maybe.


They don't look like folded links. Can anyone confirm this?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

mougino said:


> My bad. I stand corrected
> I must have mixed with another aliex brand...


But this also happens to me. Agegirl Agelocer both sound too similar to unnoticed.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

dfwcowboy said:


> That's a face only a mom could love.


You wouldn't want to imagine that. Old lady having that chunk of plastic on her wrinkly wrist.

The watch, I believe is full of plastics. Toy like.

But wait till you see the price. More expensive than entry level swiss.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

pedrorq said:


> Love the color! Haven't seen it for that low a price ($25). Got a linky?


Looks like where I got mine is sold out of that color at the moment:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000218571067.html

This seller appears to have it but for considerably more money.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32455406613.html


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm in the market for a small dress watch. At the moment my HMT White Pilot fills that spot, but I'm after a black face, similar to a Bambino, or even an HMT Sona... HOWEVER, I can't decide whether I want it in Silver, Gold, or a Silver case with Gold dial details...

Has anyone come across any super cheap (not that the ones I'm considering are exactly high-ticket! ), simple dress watches which are a similar style? I figure I'll get one in each colour to see what I actually like on my wrist...


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I got the Nakzen 1006G 39mm (Pagoda) from the recs here and while it's absolutely perfect in terms of matching what I wanted with design/colour/size (minus having the date but they mostly do), it unfortunately ticks quite loudly. I can hear the thing when I'm wearing it in a quiet room even if it's far from my ear which drives me nuts when I'm studying and obviously I can't use it during a test/exam because it is quite audible. I have an oversized Kenneth Cole that I can hear when I hold it up near my ear but not when I'm wearing it which is what I was hoping for. Every single cheap Chinese quartz I've tried has had this issue so I'm giving up on those but I'll maybe use the Nakzen when I'm out.

I think I'll try to find a Casio MTP-series here in Canada or just order a Citizen basic 38-40mm quartz or maybe go with a smaller chrono, open to recommendations for those type, might not look as nice as the Nakzen but hopefully it's quiet.

The Nakzen


----------



## mjwatch (Nov 2, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I'm in the market for a small dress watch. At the moment my HMT White Pilot fills that spot, but I'm after a black face, similar to a Bambino, or even an HMT Sona... HOWEVER, I can't decide whether I want it in Silver, Gold, or a Silver case with Gold dial details...
> 
> Has anyone come across any super cheap (not that the ones I'm considering are exactly high-ticket! ), simple dress watches which are a similar style? I figure I'll get one in each colour to see what I actually like on my wrist...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000540478707.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.39bb4c4d07mmgW


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

This goes down to 36 Euros in all major sales. I have been considering it but was never able to justify it (when to wear it).

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> They don't look like folded links. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


This is what made me think it has folded links...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> This is what made me think it has folded links...
> View attachment 14788531


I think that might just be the way the light is reflecting off the plastic wrap. As all the other links look solid.

I've sent a message to the seller asking them to clarify this. So I'll post here when I get a reply.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

DomAndra said:


> I got the Nakzen 1006G 39mm (Pagoda) from the recs here and while it's absolutely perfect in terms of matching what I wanted with design/colour/size (minus having the date but they mostly do), it unfortunately ticks quite loudly. I can hear the thing when I'm wearing it in a quiet room even if it's far from my ear which drives me nuts when I'm studying and obviously I can't use it during a test/exam because it is quite audible. I have an oversized Kenneth Cole that I can hear when I hold it up near my ear but not when I'm wearing it which is what I was hoping for. Every single cheap Chinese quartz I've tried has had this issue so I'm giving up on those but I'll maybe use the Nakzen when I'm out.
> 
> I think I'll try to find a Casio MTP-series here in Canada or just order a Citizen basic 38-40mm quartz or maybe go with a smaller chrono, open to recommendations for those type, might not look as nice as the Nakzen but hopefully it's quiet.
> 
> ...


I never really noticed the tick on the Nakzen. If I am not mistaken mine has a japanese miyota quartz which is quite good. I think there's probably a lot of louder watches out there. Maybe quartz is not for you 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Quint1980 said:


> I never really noticed the tick on the Nakzen. If I am not mistaken mine has a japanese miyota quartz which is quite good. I think there's probably a lot of louder watches out there. Maybe quartz is not for you


Just sat for the last two minutes looking at the pic trying to find a tick mark on the dial. Never mind, I'm old.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

€ 149,79 73%OFF | Lobinni Fashion Business Meeuw Automatische Mannen Mechanische Horloges Top Merk Luxe Ontwerp Waterdichte 50M Mannelijke Klok
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dLhFv

Now I have my eye on this one. Obviously a blatant Calatrava homage. 39 maybe a bit large for a dresser, but I hope that the 8.9mm thinness, downward lugs and slightly bigger bezel compensate this. Movement it's the seagull. Anybody experience with this one?









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Some recent findings:
*€ 213,35 24%OFF | Tuna New 62MAS SBDC053/SPB051* Automatic Watches Stainless Steel diving Wrist watch 200m WaterProof Sapphire Crystal Male Watch https://a.aliexpress.com/_TxHVd









*€ 200,18 24%OFF | Tuna SBDC051/053* Men Automatic Watches Full Luminous Kanagawa Ocean Wave Dial 200m WaterProof Stainless Steel diving Wrist watch https://a.aliexpress.com/_TuvQR


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> € 149,79 73%OFF | Lobinni Fashion Business Meeuw Automatische Mannen Mechanische Horloges Top Merk Luxe Ontwerp Waterdichte 50M Mannelijke Klok
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dLhFv
> 
> Now I have my eye on this one. Obviously a blatant Calatrava homage. 39 maybe a bit large for a dresser, but I hope that the 8.9mm thinness, downward lugs and slightly bigger bezel compensate this. Movement it's the seagull. Anybody experience with this one?
> ...


I'm generally fine with homages and I understand that some sellers use renderings instead of photos of actual watches but in this case they simply stole the images from Patek and changed the logo and some minor details.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I received my Sugess ST1901 Hand-wind Chronograph today, and I absolutely love it.

£170.81 45%OFF | Fashion Luxury Men Chronograph Mechanical Watch Top Brand Sapphire ST1901 Movement Mens Chinese Air Force Chronograph Watches
https://a.aliexpress.com/_TzI9D









































































Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I received my Sugess ST1901 Hand-wind Chronograph today, and I absolutely love it.
> 
> £170.81 45%OFF | Fashion Luxury Men Chronograph Mechanical Watch Top Brand Sapphire ST1901 Movement Mens Chinese Air Force Chronograph Watches
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_TzI9D
> ...


It looks terrible on your wrist...I think the only solution would be to send me the watch ;-)

That is rather nice. I love the colour of the dial and that crown is fab.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I received my Sugess ST1901 Hand-wind Chronograph today, and I absolutely love it.
> 
> £170.81 45%OFF | Fashion Luxury Men Chronograph Mechanical Watch Top Brand Sapphire ST1901 Movement Mens Chinese Air Force Chronograph Watches
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_TzI9D
> ...


That is a great looking piece! The color and texture to the dial is a winner. What is the lug to lug on this beauty?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> That is a great looking piece! The color and texture to the dial is a winner.


Wrong, *this* is a winner:


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Sasropakis said:


> I'm generally fine with homages and I understand that some sellers use renderings instead of photos of actual watches but in this case they simply stole the images from Patek and changed the logo and some minor details.
> 
> View attachment 14789195


Very nice looking watch and at 39 mm, it is not too large for a dress watch. Nor, do I mind that it is a homage. Truth be known, most watches (including the Swiss) are homages in one form or another. I have a Lobinni that is 40mm and it is ideal as a dress watch. I've had mine about a year and so far, I can say the Lobinni is a high quality watch which not only looks good but has a great movement. I say get it, it is indeed handsome! You won't be disappointed. Mine has a Seagull ST-1812 which is the equivalent of a high beat ETA 2892 or Sellita SW 300. Look for yourself and decide. I just checked the Ali website for the watch that interests you and I am certain the movement is not a Seagull since it looks to me like a Liaoning Peacock SL 3000 based upon the picture of the display back. This is a high quality, high speed movement that is every bit as desirable as a Seagull and is the equivalent of an ETA 2824 or Sellita SW-200. Please be aware that Ali's ads frequently get movements wrong as I have come to learn. I bet the seller will confirm the movement as a Peacock. I had the seller confirm my ST-1812 since it was advertised incorrectly as a Miyota. I have also attached a picture of the Peacock SL 3000 for you to compare w/the Ali Express ad/picture. Good luck and let us know how you like your new Lobinni (I am assuming you will buy it.)


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> I never really noticed the tick on the Nakzen. If I am not mistaken mine has a japanese miyota quartz which is quite good. I think there's probably a lot of louder watches out there. Maybe quartz is not for you
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Nope mine has that same movement, the tick is quite audible in a quiet room. I definitely think quartz watches are for me but maybe a chrono because they're quiet though I do have a regular $75 Kenneth Cole (rectangular case though) and it's very quiet which is what I was hoping for. The sapphire or whatever material is on it just seems to be thicker or harder compared to the sapphire on the Nakzen which maybe helps to reduce the ticking.

I ended up ordering a Casio mtp series on eBay from Singapore (couldn't find them at a more legit retailer here in Canada, even our Amazon ships them in from Amazon). It looks like this, 40mm instead of 39 and probably thicker than the Nakzen but it's supposed to be quiet and is a fairly unassuming looking watch:

Casio MTP V005L-7B


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> It looks terrible on your wrist...I think the only solution would be to send me the watch ;-)
> 
> That is rather nice. I love the colour of the dial and that crown is fab.


You could always order one  
They do a white dial version too, but I definitely prefer the more vintage looking ivory colour. I think it suits the overall style of the watch better.


Rabirnie said:


> That is a great looking piece! The color and texture to the dial is a winner. What is the lug to lug on this beauty?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lug to lug is about 48mm. The lug width is actually 22mm, not 21 as stated in the specifications on the listing, which is better.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> You could always order one
> They do a white dial version too, but I definitely prefer the more vintage looking ivory colour. I think it suits the overall style of the watch better.The lug to lug is about 48mm. The lug width is actually 22mm, not 21 as stated in the specifications on the listing, which is better.
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


For that price it is really tempting. The exhibition caseback is a great addition. I could spend hours staring at that movement. The ivory model is nicer than white, yes. A great watch looking and I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> For that price it is really tempting. The exhibition caseback is a great addition. I could spend hours staring at that movement. The ivory model is nicer than white, yes. A great watch looking and I hope you enjoy it.


If you wait for the next sale you'll be able to get it cheaper. I only paid £126 for mine.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> If you wait for the next sale you'll be able to get it cheaper. I only paid £126 for mine.


Fantastic watch, congrats. I prefer it over the magnificent 1963. 
For about €150 it's a steal.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Spotted whole looking for something else, not sure I could have anything with age girl on it though 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlEy1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DaveG46 said:


> Spotted whole looking for something else, not sure I could have anything with age girl on it though
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlEy1


Age Girl are fakes. They just Photoshop Age Girl on the dial.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Age Girl are fakes. They just Photoshop Age Girl on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Yeah my apologies rookie mistake just read something else after that post which mentioned that... did try and delete but tapatalk wouldn't let me :/


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

DaveG46 said:


> Spotted whole looking for something else, not sure I could have anything with age girl on it though
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlEy1


Agegirl used to sell replicas. The logo looks Photoshopped on and it's highly likely it has the name of the original watch. Get photos from the seller before buying to avoid disappointment.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Some recent findings:
> *€ 213,35 24%OFF | Tuna New 62MAS SBDC053/SPB051* Automatic Watches Stainless Steel diving Wrist watch 200m WaterProof Sapphire Crystal Male Watch https://a.aliexpress.com/_TxHVd
> 
> 
> ...


I think at these prices it might be better to go for the original Seiko 62MAS reissue, unless you want one pre-modded. The wave dials are around at plenty sites now. Original Seiko rubber/silicaone strap is pretty comfortable too.

I'm wondering when Sharkey/San Martin/Proxima etc. will come out with an SBDC061-063 MM200 hommage? I would consider one if it didn't have some silly name like Shirryu. They seem to homage every other diver in the Seiko catalogue...so why stop now.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DomAndra said:


> I got the Nakzen 1006G 39mm (Pagoda) from the recs here and while it's absolutely perfect in terms of matching what I wanted with design/colour/size (minus having the date but they mostly do), it unfortunately ticks quite loudly. I can hear the thing when I'm wearing it in a quiet room even if it's far from my ear which drives me nuts when I'm studying and obviously I can't use it during a test/exam because it is quite audible. I have an oversized Kenneth Cole that I can hear when I hold it up near my ear but not when I'm wearing it which is what I was hoping for. Every single cheap Chinese quartz I've tried has had this issue so I'm giving up on those but I'll maybe use the Nakzen when I'm out.
> 
> I think I'll try to find a Casio MTP-series here in Canada or just order a Citizen basic 38-40mm quartz or maybe go with a smaller chrono, open to recommendations for those type, might not look as nice as the Nakzen but hopefully it's quiet.
> 
> ...


Maybe they changed movements, because I checked mine when you first asked, and it was super quiet. Nice to see the sapphire is back!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sasropakis said:


> I'm generally fine with homages and I understand that some sellers use renderings instead of photos of actual watches but in this case they simply stole the images from Patek and changed the logo and some minor details.
> 
> View attachment 14789195


10:08 is the standard time for pictures of watches. The Lobinni second hand is in a different position, and the date reads "14", while the Calatrava reads "18". The Interlaken's minute marks @6H are also shown in place of the "Swiss Made" text on the PP. The date window's frame on the Lobinni also appears heavier. Actually, this looks more like a render to me.

I'm not sure the photo was stolen in this case.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> 10:08 is the standard time for pictures of watches. The Lobinni second hand is in a different position, and the date reads "14", while the Calatrava reads "18". The Interlaken's minute marks @6H are also shown in place of the "Swiss Made" text on the PP. The date window's frame on the Lobinni also appears heavier. Actually, this looks more like a render to me.
> 
> I'm not sure the photo was stolen in this case.


Yes, they made some changes with photoshop to the dial but the rest of the photo i.e. those things that are not so easy to photoshop is from Patek. The case has the same reflections as with Patek and also the strap scales are identical. Also some other photos they use are taken from Patek. Of course the watch itself isn't fake but homage and I have nothing against it but I disapprove using the marketing material of the "original" watch albeit with some changes.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

It's even worse: the patek picture you show is not a patek original, but a pic used by rep producers. On the other hand, some smaller pics on the Ali site of this watch are unedited, direct copies, showing the opened case back with the original patek movement.

All in all, it's pretty bad...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> It's even worse: the patek picture you show is not a patek original, but a pic used by rep producers. On the other hand, some smaller pics on the Ali site of this watch are unedited, direct copies, showing the opened case back with the original patek movement.
> 
> All in all, it's pretty bad...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


The Patek picture is actually taken (I posted it directly from the url) from Patek's website so it's definitely original: https://www.patek.com/en/collection/calatrava/5227R-001


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Sasropakis said:


> The Patek picture is actually taken (I posted it directly from the url) from Patek's website so it's definitely original: https://www.patek.com/en/collection/calatrava/5227R-001


Can't see it. Here's a link to the article where they mention the rep: https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/the-patek-philippe-calatrava/

Of course what I don't support at all!! Just as they article doesn't support reps.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> Can't see it. Here's a link to the article where they mention the rep: https://www.gentlemansgazette.com/the-patek-philippe-calatrava/
> 
> Of course what I don't support at all!! Just as they article doesn't support reps.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Then the article is using an original Patek picture to represent a replica. Strange indeed. Here's a print screen from Patek's site showing the picture.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Sasropakis said:


> Then the article is using an original Patek picture to represent a replica. Strange indeed. Here's a print screen from Patek's site showing the picture.
> 
> View attachment 14791459


Ok, that's pretty confusing, probably the gentleman gazette article is making a mistake there.... Nonetheless, the point is the line between homage and rep industry can be very thin and shady, both from advertising and production point of view....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gentlemen, can we stop speaking of replicas please?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

New Ali-Ex titanium bezel and band installed on a GW-B5600 bluetooth module


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> New Ali-Ex titanium bezel and band installed on a GW-B5600 bluetooth module


Wow cool!! 
How heavy (or light) does it feel compared to the stock resin combo band ?
And.. link plz?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> New Ali-Ex titanium bezel and band installed on a GW-B5600 bluetooth module


I had a titanium bracelet wishlisted to mod my own GW-B5600BC, but not in shiny black like yours (I never saw yours on AliX):








https://a.aliexpress.com/_TQZJH

I was also considering a vintage-y patina bronzed metal bracelet that could go well with the yellow hints of the dial:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_UqwAf

I should really do photoshop renders before ordering one of those, see how it would show...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> If you wait for the next sale you'll be able to get it cheaper. I only paid £126 for mine.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


That's ridiculously cheap for something this good looking! I'll hang fire and have added it to my wish list.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> They don't look like folded links. Can anyone confirm this?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I just got confirmation from the seller, the links are solid, not folded 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## tr0ubles0me (Dec 29, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> New Ali-Ex titanium bezel and band installed on a GW-B5600 bluetooth module


Nice one, mate. May I ask which size (5600 or 5610) fits the new GW-B5600 series. I've got the GW-B5600HR and I'm planning to buy a silver set for it. Cheers.

Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

tr0ubles0me said:


> Nice one, mate. May I ask which size (5600 or 5610) fits the new GW-B5600 series. I've got the GW-B5600HR and I'm planning to buy a silver set for it. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my LEX829 using Tapatalk


Just in case YE is preoccupied buying more watches, it's the GW5000 case that you will need.

This chart is a good reference for bezel compatibility.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Sasropakis said:


> Yes, they made some changes with photoshop to the dial but the rest of the photo i.e. those things that are not so easy to photoshop is from Patek. The case has the same reflections as with Patek and also the strap scales are identical. Also some other photos they use are taken from Patek. Of course the watch itself isn't fake but homage and I have nothing against it but I disapprove using the marketing material of the "original" watch albeit with some changes.
> 
> View attachment 14791415
> 
> ...


Yeah I find this shady, though not surprising.

Not impressed with Lobinni here. Asking €150 for blatant homages with copied pictures and Chinese movements, when you have brands like Cadisen, Starking, Guanqin, Pagani Design, Corgeut etc. that offer a mix of homages and original designs, often with Japanese movements, for half or a third of the price. 
Or if you want around €150 you have some really nice stuff from San Martin, Sea-Gull, Steeldive etc.

In general I'm not a fan of 'homages' that attempt a 1:1 copy aesthetically only with a different name on the dial (in particular when it's a Rolex homage). Yet they get a big thumbs up from many.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I think this one has been mentioned before, but perhaps not at this price.
> 
> Cadisen C8097
> 316L SS
> ...


I got this watch in today. The strap is definitely the creme-de-la-crap of cheap Chinese straps, so I knew it had to come off straight away. Fortunately I had a Hodinkee in my junk drawer that fit. I recommend anyone who buys one of these order a strap at the same time because you probably aren't even going to want to wear the included one for a little while. I did take off the deployant from the original strap and reuse it. Not the best, but not bad, so at least the strap wasn't a total loss.

With the new strap it's a nice little watch. I measured less than 11mm in height and the lugs curve in nicely to make the 40mm case wear nicely on my 7" wrist. It's simple enough for casual wear, yet elegant enough for a dressier look and it's quite light and comfortable. The domed crystal is hard to tell it's a dome unless you look at it from the side, but it's enough to cut down on the reflections nicely. The seconds hand is not the same one as in the picture. Most of the time it looks black until the light hits it just right and you realize it's a dark blue. Kind of a nice touch really and I like it better.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Yeah I find this shady, though not surprising.
> 
> Not impressed with Lobinni here. Asking €150 for blatant homages with copied pictures and Chinese movements, when you have brands like Cadisen, Starking, Guanqin, Pagani Design, Corgeut etc. that offer a mix of homages and original designs, often with Japanese movements, for half or a third of the price.
> Or if you want around €150 you have some really nice stuff from San Martin, Sea-Gull, Steeldive etc.
> ...


It all depends on which "Chinese movements" you're talking about. Lobinnis use a variety of movements, and the Sea-Gull ST21xx or Peacock SL3000 (ETA 2824 clones) are generally considered worth a few extra bucks compared to the Miyota 82xx or Seiko NH3x. For €150, an ST17 based model is on the high side, but not unreasonable, an ST21 is a good value, and a Miyota 9015 is a steal.

Among many the brands you list, like Starking, Pagani Design and Corgeut, there are not that many original designs. Of the two Starkings I personally own, one is a quartz, Piaget Polo Chronograph homage, and the other is a Chopard homage. A few other Lobinni models may draw heavily from Swiss brands, but are not exact copies. I really don't see Lobinni as being uniquely bad in this area, compared to your other examples.

From WIS reviews I've read in F72, Lobinni watches have a level of fit and finish that noticeably exceeds most $50 to $100 mushroom brands, as might be expected by their asking prices. They are also starting to sell some Miyota 9015 based models. As many have discussed, watches are valued at more than just the total costs of their parts lists. Otherwise, certain $400 micro brands with NH3x movements would not draw high praise here, when the same movements can be found in a few Chinese mushrooms selling for $40.

Stealing photos off a luxury manufacturer's website should never be condoned, but if you spend much time on AliEx, this is an all too common occurrence. Many of Didun Designs' Royal One photos looked eerily similar to AP pics.

Basically, this is the current state of Chinese watch manufacturing. The vast majority of models are knockoffs/homages of European or Japanese models, and this constitutes the bulk of watches in this thread. There are numerous models that not only copy a well known Rolex design, but will also include "Oyster", "Datejust" or "Superlative Chronometer" on the dial. The three most popular Corguet models are almost exact knockoffs of the Tudor Black Bay, the Omega Seamaster and the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms. San Martin and Steeldive are copying Seiko designs. Etc, Etc, Etc.


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

A couple of my AliX DW5600's:

















I recommend getting the ones that have quick release spring bars as it is so much easier to install the bracelet!


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Hmmmmmzzzz keep my hand on my wallet, Yaghtmaster Hommage by Pagani:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_53

Tempting... very tempting.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found Semdu on Alibaba.
It appears they sell (or mayhaps were subcontracted to manufacture) some Sharkey pieces as well

https://oemwatches.en.alibaba.com/?spm=a2700.wholesale.cordpanyb.2.720178eanRIhtu

Those specs at those prices... how does Semdu do it?


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

Bart.-Jeroen said:


> Hmmmmmzzzz keep my hand on my wallet, Yaghtmaster Hommage by Pagani:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_53
> 
> Tempting... very tempting.


Very tempting. I have been keeping my eyes on this one for some time now...

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

HoustonReal, which is the Chopard homage from Starking? And what Chopard model is it?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

CoolR said:


> HoustonReal, which is the Chopard homage from Starking? And what Chopard model is it?


At least this Chinese new year watch by Starking is a Chopard homage: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32811004153.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.59.672c7c62yVo5v4
Probably some other similar models too.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Bart.-Jeroen said:


> Hmmmmmzzzz keep my hand on my wallet, Yaghtmaster Hommage by Pagani:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_53
> 
> Tempting... very tempting.


I have one inbound. I will report on it when it arrives.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Desk-bound said:


> Found Semdu on Alibaba.
> It appears they sell (or mayhaps were subcontracted to manufacture) some Sharkey pieces as well
> 
> https://oemwatches.en.alibaba.com/?spm=a2700.wholesale.cordpanyb.2.720178eanRIhtu
> ...


There are threads about the Semdus. QC issues. Ok for moding, but only if you are with parts not being direct drop ins.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

baczajka said:


> I have one inbound. I will report on it when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Looks about right and they say a Seiko NH35 movement so should be fine for timekeeping and not too bad to regulate either. Water Resist seems about right and current reviews look promising.

Shipping to some seems to be pretty quick, so I too look forward to what you think of it in the metal. If it is good for the money, could be my Summer 2020 beach watch? Mechanical equivalent to the Quartz Casio Duro I normally use 

Best regards,

Jim

PS Last time I looked at a watch like this, I ended up spending a bit more a bought a nice Mako II with a Pepsi bezel and that is just too good to wreck as a beater! And just this morning I was mulling over this watch https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000131592640.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0eKGxK1o

Ho Hum


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Looks about right and they say a Seiko NH35 movement so should be fine for timekeeping and not too bad to regulate either. Water Resist seems about right and current reviews look promising.
> 
> Shipping to some seems to be pretty quick, so I too look forward to what you think of it in the metal. If it is good for the money, could be my Summer 2020 beach watch? Mechanical equivalent to the Quartz Casio Duro I normally use
> 
> ...


I can't wait for baczajka's review, too.
I bought the Omega spectre homage five months ago. 
Fantastic watch, ST16 is incredibly accurate.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Folks,

I don't post very much as I don't have too much to contribute, but I owe it to my fellow members, and one in particular, as an overdue thank you.

TLDR: Thank you, Mougino. I'll risk the hit on this to thank you and the others here who contribute to this thread and inspire too many purchases.

--

I'm fairly picky. I'm also cheap. I'm the person that wants the best, but doesn't want to pay. Hell: I'm so cheap that I want a reasonable facsimile of the best and yet won't pay a reasonable percentage of the price. That's beginning to change... a bit.

It wasn't all that long ago when I started getting back to my feet after a roughish patch. About this time last year, I opted to indulge myself with Heimdallr's Trident Shark (in green, of course!). Great purchase!








My first 'must-have' has to have been the Breitling Superocean Heritage 46 (in green, of course!) circa 2011. It's a watch I admired for its simplicity and elegance, its versatility and utility. With the mesh on, it ticked all of my boxes except for the price.

I was killing some time in Toronto last spring when I stumbled upon a store selling Breitling. The opportunity to gawk was too good to pass up. I went in just to once again try on my dream Breitling. To my surprise I was allowed to slap a few on my wrist including a green edition. Unfortunately the updates to the design did not work for me. Noting my disappointment and understanding my taste, she asked what I knew about Tudor. I confessed ignorance beyond some affiliation with Rolex.

Then I fell in love. The Tudor Pelagos in blue.







It was beautiful and it was so fitting. The style, the subdued almost matte blue complemented, but highlighted by the mellow grey, the weight... Everything worked except the price. For the cost of a used beater truck I could've got a beautiful watch. Sure I've bought a few pieces since, but I can't get the Pelagos off my mind.

I stumbled across the Draken Tugela 2.0 Super Blue. It looks to be a reasonable analogue at a more affordable price point (it works out to be about 370 coffees). I had trouble finding information, but my searching put me in contact with Mougino who owned a previous version. Suffice to say the lack of information about the watch and the seller as well as Mougino's experience turned me away from forgoing one coffee everyday. I still couldn't stop thinking about it.

Mougino gave quite the insightful reply then followed up with a helpful post about our conversation. Alas, none of the suggestions quite hit the mark for me. I still thought about the Pelagos and kept considering the Tugela 2.0 despite the dearth of information. Fast forward to the doldrums of winter.

I'm restless. I want that watch. Do I risk the $500 on a Tugela 2.0? Do I just haul off and buy the Pelagos against my better judgment? I mean, who needs a truck when I can have a watch? I'm stir crazy. I've got cabin fever. I want that watch.

Yesterday I stumbled across it. Just clicking random links in here and Aliexpress I found it.








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000580108096.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.41.66434c30iuw2l0
I clicked. Then I saw one for a better price. I clicked. I ordered. And now I'll wait. And now that I check, the store I bought it from has disappeared, but the watch has shipped. I guess I'll see.

And, whilst still wallowing in the rabbit hole that is Aliexpress I came across this an analogue for the Tugela 2.0 from Steeldive. 








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...2.0&pvid=febd802b-914c-4b37-bdaa-afaff768394f
Might just have to try that too!

I think it's clear I'm beginning to go for quality over quantity and novelty. So, what's next for me? I will resume my lust for the Zodiac Super Sea Wolf Compression ZO9269 in earnest. And maybe I'll get some some proper straps as I've a lot of watches without (unless you count the terrible, terrible cheap 'leather' they ship with). But I'd like to start learning about modding.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Camaro95 said:


> TLDR: Thank you, Mougino. I'll risk the hit on this to thank you and the others here who contribute to this thread and inspire too many purchases.
> 
> --
> 
> ...


Thanks for the thanks  and for your detailed post! Very nice to read a fellow watch enthusiast grail story. I hope the sterile Blue Pelagos is as beautiful as in the pictures! And if I were you I'd get that Steeldive as well  it's in my own wishlist, I find it quite neat!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It all depends on which "Chinese movements" you're talking about. Lobinnis use a variety of movements, and the Sea-Gull ST21xx or Peacock SL3000 (ETA 2824 clones) are generally considered worth a few extra bucks compared to the Miyota 82xx or Seiko NH3x. For €150, an ST17 based model is on the high side, but not unreasonable, an ST21 is a good value, and a Miyota 9015 is a steal.
> 
> Among many the brands you list, like Starking, Pagani Design and Corgeut, there are not that many original designs. Of the two Starkings I personally own, one is a quartz, Piaget Polo Chronograph homage, and the other is a Chopard homage. A few other Lobinni models may draw heavily from Swiss brands, but are not exact copies. I really don't see Lobinni as being uniquely bad in this area, compared to your other examples.
> 
> ...


Nailed it HoustonReal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am sorry but Lobinni's tend to be quite nicely finished and I appreciate their use of "better" movements in general so consequently, they cost a bit more. They tend to be a cut above. There are other (Chinese) watches that deserve to be hated on way more!


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Sasropakis said:


> At least this Chinese new year watch by Starking is a Chopard homage: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32811004153.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.59.672c7c62yVo5v4
> Probably some other similar models too.
> 
> View attachment 14794623
> ...


Thanks, I know this homage.
Carnival also has the homage of the same model. However, Chopard has other "animal" models, not rooster only (dog, cow, peacock etc).
Starking made the peacock version also, but I think none of the other "homage companies".


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

A question, need some advice.
I love the Heimdallr 62 MAS I got, the Pagani Design 43 mm stubby homage is great.
The Loreo is in the garbage (leaks).
Any sort of consensus on Steeldive watches?
I am looking at this one, sterile version


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> A question, need some advice.
> I love the Heimdallr 62 MAS I got, the Pagani Design 43 mm stubby homage is great.
> The Loreo is in the garbage (leaks).
> Any sort of consensus on Steeldive watches?
> ...


I have one. It's really nice watch. I ended up getting a rose gold one of these buckles to replace the stainless steel finish one. It's not a perfect match, but definitely looks better.

£5.43 10%OFF | MAIKES New 18mm 20mm Watch Buckle Genuine Leather Watch Band 316L Stainless Steel Brushing Clasp No Logo Case For IWC Watchband
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlyAj

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50455845

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

new titanium bezel and band fits some, but not all, square G-Shock modules



This is a B5600 bluetooth-solar-atomic


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> A question, need some advice.
> I love the Heimdallr 62 MAS I got, the Pagani Design 43 mm stubby homage is great.
> The Loreo is in the garbage (leaks).
> Any sort of consensus on Steeldive watches?
> I am looking at this one, sterile version


I have two steeldive watches: skx007's homage and turtle's homage.
I love them. Terrific price/quality ratio.
I'm going to buy soon the fifty fathoms' homage, too on alibaba.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ale De Alis said:


> I have two steeldive watches: skx007's homage and turtle's homage.
> I love them. Terrific price/quality ratio.
> I'm going to buy soon the fifty fathoms' homage, too on alibaba.com


this one? I am looking at this too


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Camaro95 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I don't post very much as I don't have too much to contribute, but I owe it to my fellow members, and one in particular, as an overdue thank you.
> 
> ...


Tiger Concept makes a nice blue Tudor homage you should check out.

http://www.tiger-concept.com/55130P-vintage-lume-watch.html

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> this one? I am looking at this too
> View attachment 14796275


Yes, this one. 
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1952-Custom-branded-diver-watch-wholesale_60686392592.html


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Camaro95 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I don't post very much as I don't have too much to contribute, but I owe it to my fellow members, and one in particular, as an overdue thank you.
> 
> ...


Ditto... to the draken tugela 2.0 - I've been looking at buying the tugela 2 ever since I saw the review, but found it costly.

The Aliexpress link you mentioned (thank you) https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000547723055.html - looks promising, but before I look into into, do you or anyone else think that the Spinnaker Spence (blue one of course) has more of a similar case shape and colour to the draken tugela 2.0?

https://www.spinnaker-watches.com/collections/spence/products/sp-5066-02

Granted that it is about 70 USD more then the Aliexpress one.

Mougino - what'd think? Ive not seen the draken tugela 2.0 or the Spinnaker in really life.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the steeldive is a homage to a Squale, not to the draken tugela 2.0 -which I'd never heard of before now but that's neither here nor there.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this Bronze buckle sold by Hruodland on TB
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...816156aj2sUC7&id=610991349868&_u=t2dmg8j26111


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sasropakis said:


> At least this Chinese new year watch by Starking is a Chopard homage: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32811004153.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.59.672c7c62yVo5v4
> Probably some other similar models too.
> 
> View attachment 14794623
> ...


I have this one, but I haven't worn it much. The first one I ordered was DOA. The second one I ordered many months later seems to be OK, if not the easiest watch to read at a glance.


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

Ale De Alis said:


> I have two steeldive watches: skx007's homage and turtle's homage.
> I love them. Terrific price/quality ratio.
> I'm going to buy soon the fifty fathoms' homage, too on alibaba.com


I have the Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage and I really like it, but there are some differences on what is shown in the pics and what you get. Another user maybe a month or two ago posted his discrepancies. He received a no date, non-screwed lugs, and white hands even though the ad mentioned having a date window and the pictures show screwed lugs and silver hands. The one I received (from the Steeldive store on Aliexpress) has a date, but doesn't have screwed lugs and has the white hands. Even with that I'm still very happy with it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> Ditto... to the draken tugela 2.0 - I've been looking at buying the tugela 2 ever since I saw the review, but found it costly.
> 
> The Aliexpress link you mentioned (thank you) https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000547723055.html - looks promising, but before I look into into, do you or anyone else think that the Spinnaker Spence (blue one of course) has more of a similar case shape and colour to the draken tugela 2.0?
> 
> ...


According to the pictures the Steeldive definitely has a more approaching blue to the Tugela 1 bezel / Tugela 2 dial.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> I got the Nakzen 1006G 39mm (Pagoda) from the recs here and while it's absolutely perfect in terms of matching what I wanted with design/colour/size (minus having the date but they mostly do), it unfortunately ticks quite loudly. I can hear the thing when I'm wearing it in a quiet room even if it's far from my ear which drives me nuts when I'm studying and obviously I can't use it during a test/exam because it is quite audible. I have an oversized Kenneth Cole that I can hear when I hold it up near my ear but not when I'm wearing it which is what I was hoping for. Every single cheap Chinese quartz I've tried has had this issue so I'm giving up on those but I'll maybe use the Nakzen when I'm out.
> 
> I think I'll try to find a Casio MTP-series here in Canada or just order a Citizen basic 38-40mm quartz or maybe go with a smaller chrono, open to recommendations for those type, might not look as nice as the Nakzen but hopefully it's quiet.
> 
> ...


Great looking piece, but You've triggered my OCD by having the strap the other way around then usual.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Got some real life pictures of the lobinni's. Maybe others are inspired, but I will pass on these. The main problem are the dials: they appear plain paper white to me; just not interesting enough. A proper affordable goldie dress watch is still tough!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Found an interesting solar Skmei ana-digi but, alas, 48 mm big >_<








https://a.aliexpress.com/_UDLPJ


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Camaro95 said:


> Folks,
> I don't post very much as I don't have too much to contribute, but I owe it to my fellow members, and one in particular, as an overdue thank you.


Hmm, I'd have to disagree that you don't have much to contribute. The Draken Tugela is a stunning watch and I'd never heard of them before your post. The blue SteelDive is also on my AliX wishlist and is one I intend to take a punt on sometime soon.

Thanks for your post, I enjoyed the perspective and all those blue watches


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I should be able to squeeze a 18mm strap into 17mm lugs, right? I got my Orient Bambino 36mm, it's very nice but the strap is too thin (tapers a lot too-quickly down to 14mm-giving it a feminine look). If I can fit an 18mm strap into it I think it's a keeper dress watch.

I like that it's 'made in Japan', can't say that often about ~£100 mechanical watches.



bigmatt17073 said:


> I have the Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage and I really like it, but there are some differences on what is shown in the pics and what you get. Another user maybe a month or two ago posted his discrepancies. He received a no date, non-screwed lugs, and white hands even though the ad mentioned having a date window and the pictures show screwed lugs and silver hands. The one I received (from the Steeldive store on Aliexpress) has a date, but doesn't have screwed lugs and has the white hands. Even with that I'm still very happy with it.


Yes pretty sure that was me! Last time I checked it on AliEx they fixed their discrepancies. I indeed have one with no date, no drilled lugs, and silver hands. But I really like it! It's a gorgeous fifty fathoms homage, and from what I've seen the best FF you can get for the money. I'd recommend Steeldive


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I should be able to squeeze a 18mm strap into 17mm lugs, right? I got my Orient Bambino 36mm, it's very nice but the strap is too thin (tapers a lot too-quickly down to 14mm-giving it a feminine look). If I can fit an 18mm strap into it I think it's a keeper dress watch.
> 
> I like that it's 'made in Japan', can't say that often about ~£100 mechanical watches.
> 
> Yes pretty sure that was me! Last time I checked it on AliEx they fixed their discrepancies. I indeed have one with no date, no drilled lugs, and silver hands. But I really like it! It's a gorgeous fifty fathoms homage, and from what I've seen the best FF you can get for the money. I'd recommend Steeldive


Yes, you can try to use 18mm strap and it should be ok in most cases but if you don't already have the strap in mind / in your drawer you could just buy a 17mm strap.
See for example https://www.watch-band-center.com/watchstrap-s428h425-Watch-straps-17mm.html


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Schaffelaer said:


> Got some real life pictures of the lobinni's. Maybe others are inspired, but I will pass on these. The main problem are the dials: they appear plain paper white to me; just not interesting enough. A proper affordable goldie dress watch is still tough!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish i could see those pictures.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

bigmatt17073 said:


> I have the Steeldive Fifty Fathoms homage and I really like it, but there are some differences on what is shown in the pics and what you get. Another user maybe a month or two ago posted his discrepancies. He received a no date, non-screwed lugs, and white hands even though the ad mentioned having a date window and the pictures show screwed lugs and silver hands. The one I received (from the Steeldive store on Aliexpress) has a date, but doesn't have screwed lugs and has the white hands. Even with that I'm still very happy with it.


Thanks for the tip bigmatt. I'll buy on alibaba.com where there are different pictures. 
All versions have non-screwed lugs. 
You can choose between logo with no date and date with no logo.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> I have one inbound. I will report on it when it arrives.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Tracking says my Pagani yacht master will be here tomorrow...

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin are selling their SN064 at a considerable discount

For anyone who is interested
https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn064/
https://wrwatches.com/products/san-martin-sn064
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000188487489.htm


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin are selling their SN064 at a considerable discount
> 
> For anyone who is interested
> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn064/
> ...


Good catch.. Guilty of putting it in my wishlist..

Was $187.18 in 11.11 without applying aliexpress platform coupon. $185.27 now. Pretty close, I must say! 
Maybe better waiting for the anniversary sale..


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin are selling their SN064 at a considerable discount
> 
> For anyone who is interested
> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn064/
> ...


There's a few good deals at the moment. Here's another San Martin once.

£155.62 31%OFF | San Martin Mechanical Watch Fashion Men Automatic Stainless Steel Diving Watches Luminous Rubber Wristband 200 Meters Waterproof
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UKI2M









Here's another great deal.

£106.39 31%OFF | 1975 First Canned Tuna Dive Watch Re-engraved Automatic Watch Of Man Mechanical Watch NH35 300M Diver Watches Sapphire Crystal
https://a.aliexpress.com/_U1DzA


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

That SN039 is not powered by a *PT5000* though

P.S Steeldive recently released a blue Tuna
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...ml?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.10.610610eaHGf3Pc

Looks tasty


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> There's a few good deals at the moment. Here's another San Martin once.
> 
> £155.62 31%OFF | San Martin Mechanical Watch Fashion Men Automatic Stainless Steel Diving Watches Luminous Rubber Wristband 200 Meters Waterproof
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UKI2M


Good deal on the San Martins! However, this watch was slightly cheaper in the last year sale season - was $163.45 aka £125.61 with a free Nato strap and addition of aliexpress site-wise coupon. Maybe the anniversary sale will be crazy...


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I am interested to know if anyone is aware of a black bay fifty eight style homage. I know there are a number of homages to the bigger black bay but is there one with the more diminutive 39mm case?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's another great deal.
> 
> £106.39 31%OFF | 1975 First Canned Tuna Dive Watch Re-engraved Automatic Watch Of Man Mechanical Watch NH35 300M Diver Watches Sapphire Crystal
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_U1DzA


Too bad Steeldive only makes dark dials, if they made funky orange or yellow ones like San Martin I'd be all over it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Found an interesting solar Skmei ana-digi but, alas, 48 mm big >_<
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the look of that. 48mm is way too big for my 7" wrist though or I'd have ordered one


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Too bad Steeldive only makes dark dials, if they made funky orange or yellow ones like San Martin I'd be all over it.


Me too. An orange or even yellow dial on a diver is my fave look. These blue ones that have been posted over the last few days are gorgeous too.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

With the number of replies to this thread, my absence from this great site has astonished me. There are such great quality watches on Ali Express that it is being 'promoted' by members. I really must go and have a look, those San Martin Watches look amazing, as do the Steeldive. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Kieranz said:


> I am interested to know if anyone is aware of a black bay fifty eight style homage. I know there are a number of homages to the bigger black bay but is there one with the more diminutive 39mm case?
> 
> View attachment 14799869
> 
> ...


Not that I have found. I have the Corgeut smooth bezel and it just feels too big for me!









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

fyioska said:


> Not that I have found. I have the Corgeut smooth bezel and it just feels too big for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I fear that I would have the same as I have 6.5 inch wrists and usually try to keep to watches with 48mm lug to lug or less. I think this would give me some serious wrist overhang.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

I just bought this one:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_53

The Youtube reviews sold me. Have had many rubbish Chinese specials in the past and usually avoid them, but this seems to be well made for the price and looks good for $92 AUD. Fingers crossed no issues.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

watchoz said:


> I just bought this one:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_53
> 
> The Youtube reviews sold me. Have had many rubbish Chinese specials in the past and usually avoid them, but this seems to be well made for the price and looks good for $92 AUD. Fingers crossed no issues.


I have the same watch and I can say it's probably the best built watch I have from Ali. Besides that I really like that it's not a direct copy of an existing watch but a true homage to the Daytona. The Seiko VK63 movement is really nice too!


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Anybody have any experience with this watch?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Dedan said:


> I have the same watch and I can say it's probably the best built watch I have from Ali. Besides that I really like that it's not a direct copy of an existing watch but a true homage to the Daytona. The Seiko VK63 movement is really nice too!


FWIW, that watch reportedly has the Seiko VK63 which is a mecaquartz movement. Many feel is mecaquartz is superior to just a plain quartz chronograph although I suppose there's an argument either way. My Seiko SNA411 has a non-mecaquartz quartz movement and cost about 3 times more. So you are arguably getting a superior Seiko movement in a watch that costs considerably less than most if not all Seiko chronographs.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone have one of these Reef Tiger Perpetual's? Was looking at their GS homage but it's 40mm and the Perpetual states only 38mm on their site. Just wondering if it's correct!

Are they well made? Not fussed about the dubious marketing etc.

#Aliexpress ￡110.90 47%OFF | Reef Tiger Mens Dress Watches Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Perpetual Calendar Watch Automatic Waterproof Watches RGA835
https://a.aliexpress.com/_s8ycPv


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

fyioska said:


> Anyone have one of these Reef Tiger Perpetual's? Was looking at their GS homage but it's 40mm and the Perpetual states only 38mm on their site. Just wondering if it's correct!
> 
> Are they well made? Not fussed about the dubious marketing etc.
> 
> ...


I recall someone bought this watch and received it a couple of weeks ago.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Siddy said:


> Anybody have any experience with this watch?
> 
> View attachment 14800699


Yes. It looks good, and it does indeed spring to life, when you move it a little bit. Unfortunately, my watch seems to have absolutely no power reserve, and it only keeps working, if you are fidgeting vigourously. I take it that this could be a fault with my particular watch and not neccessarily with the whole batch, but I wouldn't want to bet on it. I bought it at the same time as a San Martin "radiomir", because it was about a third of the price of the San Martin, and therefore an interesting alternative. It turned out not to be the case, the lack of power reserve being the most important reason. Another being that it is 44mm and rather clunky with it. For me, it is a purchase I regret. I could have bought 5 McFeasts for that money ...


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

Siddy said:


> Anybody have any experience with this watch?
> 
> View attachment 14800699


Link?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

fyioska said:


> Anyone have one of these Reef Tiger Perpetual's? Was looking at their GS homage but it's 40mm and the Perpetual states only 38mm on their site. Just wondering if it's correct!
> 
> Are they well made? Not fussed about the dubious marketing etc.
> 
> ...


I would like to know too. Also is the lug width really 22mm? This seems odd for a 38mm watch.

If it would be a 38mm case with 20mm lug width I would pick it up instantly!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I think this one has been mentioned before, but perhaps not at this price.
> 
> Cadisen C8097
> 316L SS
> ...


After a few days with this watch I decided to put it on the timegrapher. I had noticed with daily wear it was gaining time. Not surprisingly since my experience has been many Chinese watches are poorly regulated. I was measuring +22 s/d in the dial up position which is in the Miyota 9015 specs of -10 to +30, but a watch with this movement should be capable of better. So I pulled the caseback and made a small adjustment. It now measures +5 with dial up, -1 with crown up, and -2 with crown down. We'll see how it does on the wrist. I'll be very happy if it's within 5 s/d. it's possible the watch just needs more time to settle in and I'll make further adjustments down the road if needed.


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

Hoonnu said:


> Yes. It looks good, and it does indeed spring to life, when you move it a little bit. Unfortunately, my watch seems to have absolutely no power reserve, and it only keeps working, if you are fidgeting vigourously. I take it that this could be a fault with my particular watch and not neccessarily with the whole batch, but I wouldn't want to bet on it. I bought it at the same time as a San Martin "radiomir", because it was about a third of the price of the San Martin, and therefore an interesting alternative. It turned out not to be the case, the lack of power reserve being the most important one. Another being that it is 44mm and rather clunky with it. For me, it is a purchase I regret. I could have bought 5 McFeasts for that money ...


Thanks for the impressions, I will have to pass then. I'm still looking to add a green dial to my current collection.



fokemon said:


> Link?


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_3,searchweb201603_53


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Few notes about that ADDIES Flieger style watch with the Nh35 movement that can be found for under 80 Euros (saw one store that has it for 70€ atm).

My biggest concern was will that 39 mm (49 lug to lug) not look to big for my small 6¼ inch wrist. First impression was, wow that is a big watch specially because it is almost all dial compare to the skx013 I see most of the time on my wrist. After a while I got used to it. I think it fits.






















See it in comparison to the seiko skx013 and the 39mm Parnis chronograph. 















The lume is almost as good as on a Seiko. You know that moments when you step into a somewhat darker room and your Seiko gives you that glow? It is the same with this watch. It will lose a lume battle with the skx but it also last a couple of hours throughout the night, you should have no problem to read the time at 4 in the morning. It is good, just not as good as the lume master seiko.

For that under 80 Euros it is a pretty good watch. Movement keeps excellent time. Lost maybe 15 seconds a week. 
Had to convince myself a bit that I can live with the date on the dial. But as I use that function on my other watches quite often I think it will work for me.

I think the San Martin has the same (almost similar) dimensions. So if you want something without the date on the dial it will look that way on your wrist if you have a small wrist as me.

I didn't got mine from this store but they seems to offer the best price atm
https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tud3g


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Did I just get the world's greatest deal, or was I scammed?

I just put in my order for a *Titanium Ciga Design Z-Series* watch.






These go for $249 on Indiegogo, but Vorock.com sold me one for *$39.99*

The stainless steel versions are *$175+* on AliExpress

I payed with PayPal, so how can I get hosed? Yes, I made sure it was really PayPal.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Did I just get the world's greatest deal, or was I scammed?
> 
> I just put in my order for a *Titanium Ciga Design Z-Series* watch.
> 
> ...


That definitely seems too good to be true. Is that site a reputable one?

I've managed to find a cheaper Ali one... Obviously no where near as cheap as $40 though.

£119.18 27%OFF | Xiaomi CIGA Design Z Series Men's Smart Watch Clock Automatic Mechanical Watch Self-wind Wrist Watches Smartwatch Bussiness
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UKBRU

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> That definitely seems too good to be true. Is that site a reputable one?
> 
> I've managed to find a cheaper Ali one... Obviously no where near as cheap as $40 though.
> 
> ...


No idea, but since I could use PayPal I thought it was worth the small risk. I'm pretty sure PayPal will protect me from getting scammed.

I'm guessing that's stainless, and not titanium? The stainless steel one I posted was from the CIGA Design official store, so a little more expensive. They do seem to get down around $150-$155 in other stores.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This might be of interest to some people.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> FWIW, that watch reportedly has the Seiko VK63 which is a mecaquartz movement. Many feel is mecaquartz is superior to just a plain quartz chronograph although I suppose there's an argument either way. My Seiko SNA411 has a non-mecaquartz quartz movement and cost about 3 times more. So you are arguably getting a superior Seiko movement in a watch that costs considerably less than most if not all Seiko chronographs.


The fun thing with the VK63 is that the chronograph hand sweeps like a mechanical watch. I don't know about one being superior to the other, though.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Did I just get the world's greatest deal, or was I scammed?
> 
> I just put in my order for a *Titanium Ciga Design Z-Series* watch.
> 
> ...


Hm. Kinda tempted myself even though it's practically useless as a time piece as it's virtually illegible. I've found another dodgy site selling it for much less than $175 but still more than your link. Think they're legit?



Dedan said:


> The fun thing with the VK63 is that the chronograph hand sweeps like a mechanical watch. I don't know about one being superior to the other, though.


Another thing for me is with a VK movement you know the chrono seconds are on the central seconds hand. I *really* dislike when the central second hand is the running seconds, to the point where I wouldn't want to wear it.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Did I just get the world's greatest deal, or was I scammed?
> 
> I just put in my order for a *Titanium Ciga Design Z-Series* watch.
> 
> ...


Seems too good, but we know this kind of deals sometimes happen. Have you ever had any previous dealings with the vendor? I wasn't able to track any information about them, which makes me a little suspicious by default.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

"Did I just get the world's greatest deal, or was I scammed? ..."

please keep us informed


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

So I received the vintage sub homage I ordered a while ago. Upon taking the watch out of the packaging, the bezel just popped off in my hands. The elastic band/seal is broken. I really don't have a clue how it's supposed to work though, how would that black rubber ring even keep the bezel on in the first place? I guess I can glue the bezel on but that means it won't be able to turn of course.

Will open a dispute on Ali. I paid €45, any thoughts on how much I should claim?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Did I just get the world's greatest deal, or was I scammed?
> 
> I just put in my order for a *Titanium Ciga Design Z-Series* watch.


I couldn't find much info on the movement. Well reviewed here:






I'm in for one. $40 is hard to pass up, even if it's not titanium. If nothing else I'll have two more straps for the junk drawer.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> So I received the vintage sub homage I ordered a while ago. Upon taking the watch out of the packaging, the bezel just popped off in my hands. The elastic band/seal is broken. I really don't have a clue how it's supposed to work though, how would that black rubber ring even keep the bezel on in the first place? I guess I can glue the bezel on but that means it won't be able to turn of course.
> 
> Will open a dispute on Ali. I paid €45, any thoughts on how much I should claim?
> 
> View attachment 14803261


35€ a fixed bezel diver is not worth much more than 10€


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Did I just get the world's greatest deal, or was I scammed?


looking up the site shows that it's four months old and the IP address is in southern Ontario. There's no real contact information on the site. These are not encouraging signs.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mlstein said:


> looking up the site shows that it's four months old and the IP address is in southern Ontario. There's no real contact information on the site. These are not encouraging signs.


I found a comment on Kickstarter where they listed an item that was not available by them per the manufacturer. So not exactly favorable, but going through paypal it seems the worst that can happen is I'll have to file a dispute through them if I don't receive anything or it's a bait and switch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1416 vs Xiaomi Alifit SP1416


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

@dfwcowboy good luck with you purchase.

Question to the forum. Would you advise buying through ebay for these same watches, or direct via Ali..?

Thank you. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I also have a question: what are some of your favourite Ali/Chinese watch brands?

So far the go-to brands I look at / have bought from are:
- Cadisen
- Steeldive
- San Martin
- Sea-gull



Stuart.Aspey said:


> @dfwcowboy good luck with you purchase.
> 
> Question to the forum. Would you advise buying through ebay for these same watches, or direct via Ali..?
> 
> ...


From what I've seen eBay is actually often a bit more expensive, and it's still often coming from China. I don't see why you wouldn't just go through Ali.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> @dfwcowboy good luck with you purchase.
> 
> Question to the forum. Would you advise buying through ebay for these same watches, or direct via Ali..?
> 
> ...


As long as you have some reliable method of dispute resolution you are generally safe. Both ebay and Ali have this. Otherwise they would gain a reputation as a scam site and people wouldn't buy from them. The SS version of that watch is about $160usd from the manufacturer's store on Ali, so I think the chances of getting this watch for $40 in any version from an unknown are probably pretty slim. If the deal sounds too good to be true, it probably is. But I'll roll the dice and see what happens. At least they sent me an email with the promise of a tracking # when it ships. I suspect it might be a bait and switch and I'll wind up with something entirely different if anything at all.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

The Seagull AAA movement set a Red flag for me.
Seems like a classification used by fake watches sellers.
LOL, they are faking even their own brands now? 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

john_marston said:


> From what I've seen eBay is actually often a bit more expensive, and it's still often coming from China. I don't see why you wouldn't just go through Ali.


Even though there 'might' be a UK seller, you paying that mark up for the privilege, otherwise, they are Chinese sellers anyway, so why pay the extra?

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Stuart.Aspey said:


> Even though there 'might' be a UK seller, you paying that mark up for the privilege, otherwise, they are Chinese sellers anyway, so why pay the extra?
> 
> Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


It really depends on who the seller is whether or not they list on ebay, Ali, or whatever. Some will do QC and make sure you have a reasonable expectation of getting a good copy and some will not. It always helps to check their reviews, especially since many of the Chinese manufacturers do a very poor job of QC as far as what they are shipping to distributors. It's also a good idea to send them a message and ask if they check the watch before shipping. If you don't get a reply it's safe to assume they don't.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I also have a question: what are some of your favourite Ali/Chinese watch brands?
> 
> So far the go-to brands I look at / have bought from are:
> - Cadisen
> ...


What seagull(s) do you have?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh my.... Okay, I really like San Martin now.... Garish, sure, but I love these









Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1416 vs Xiaomi Alifit SP1416


Ordered a Skmei for £7 SHIPPED. Seems like a really nice clear watch.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I found a comment on Kickstarter where they listed an item that was not available by them per the manufacturer. So not exactly favorable, but going through paypal it seems the worst that can happen is I'll have to file a dispute through them if I don't receive anything or it's a bait and switch.


And in fact CIGA's Indigogo page says these are not shipping until February.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My Pagani yacht master showed up today. Overall, I must say it looks great especially for the $91 I paid for it. Crystal is indeed sapphire and appears to have a real Seiko NH35 movement. Unidirectional bezel action is smooth with a satisfying click and very little play. Alignment looks great. Dial is a subtle iridescent blue, but looks almost black in low light. I was thinking about turning this into a Sinn 857 mod, but I am not so sure now. Might leave it since it looks so good.

My only complaint is with the clasp. Looks like a glide lock sort of deal, but I cannot figure our the micro adjustment and the Pagani branding on it is not my thing. Dropped a Carlywet glidelock on it with no enlarging of holes needed as I have run into with Parnis and Tiger Concepts bracelets.


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

@baczajka wow, that does look good 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

baczajka said:


> My Pagani yacht master showed up today. Overall, I must say it looks great especially for the $91 I paid for it. Crystal is indeed sapphire and appears to have a real Seiko NH35 movement. Unidirectional bezel action is smooth with a satisfying click and very little play. Alignment looks great. Dial is a subtle iridescent blue, but looks almost black in low light. I was thinking about turning this into a Sinn 857 mod, but I am not so sure now. Might leave it since it looks so good.
> 
> My only complaint is with the clasp. Looks like a glide lock sort of deal, but I cannot figure our the micro adjustment and the Pagani branding on it is not my thing. Dropped a Carlywet glidelock on it with no enlarging of holes needed as I have run into with Parnis and Tiger Concepts bracelets.


After thinking about it for about 10 minutes I decided to disassemble for the Sinn mod. For anyone considering one of these for a mod you should know that the crystal is 30mm in diameter and 2.5mm thick. The bezel insert is thankfully the standard sub variety 38mm OD and 30.5mm ID.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> I couldn't find much info on the movement. Well reviewed here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Special, custom made, *Sea-Gull ST2553JK*


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

baczajka said:


> My Pagani yacht master showed up today. Overall, I must say it looks great especially for the $91 I paid for it. Crystal is indeed sapphire and appears to have a real Seiko NH35 movement. Unidirectional bezel action is smooth with a satisfying click and very little play. Alignment looks great. Dial is a subtle iridescent blue, but looks almost black in low light. I was thinking about turning this into a Sinn 857 mod, but I am not so sure now. Might leave it since it looks so good.
> 
> My only complaint is with the clasp. Looks like a glide lock sort of deal, but I cannot figure our the micro adjustment and the Pagani branding on it is not my thing. Dropped a Carlywet glidelock on it with no enlarging of holes needed as I have run into with Parnis and Tiger Concepts bracelets.


Congrats, the watch looks fantastic. Is it really 40 mil? Does it feel heavy (in a good way of course)?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Aeryn said:


> The Seagull AAA movement set a Red flag for me.
> Seems like a classification used by fake watches sellers.
> LOL, they are faking even their own brands now?
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


CIGA Design uses this same terminology. All the pictures and text come either from CiGA Design, or their Indiegogo listing.

The movement is a custom produced, *Sea-Gull ST2553JK*, which is considered a superior Chinese movement family. The ST25 was a fresh, 21,600 bph, in-house design, and is a step above the Sea-Gull ST16/ST17 lines that were derived from the Miyota 82xx family.

Some people have alleged that Chinese movement makers like Dixmont and Tianjin Sea-Gull, have different grades of movements withing each line, so CIGA is implying they are buying "top grade" ST25 movements.

I've never seen anything that would identify which movements are top grade, and which are lesser quality, especially with Dixmonts. The Tianjin TY line might be third party/undecorated movements, versus Sea-Gull ST movements being used in actual Sea-Gull brand watches, or have been decorated (TY2806 vs ST1612). I know TaoBao charges extra for the D304/1963 chronographs with "Sea-Gull" engraved-branded movements, instead of the ones that are plain, but decorated.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi everyone, I've been following this thread with great interest for a while and even have a San Martin/sharkey 6105. 

For some reason, when I access Ali-xpress on mobile it only comes up in another language. This just started a little while ago. I think I clicked on a link that took me to a different language Ali and now whenever I log on that's what comes up. 

Anyone know how to get it back to english? This is only and issue on mobile. My desktop access is fine. 

Thanks


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

craiger said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following this thread with great interest for a while and even have a San Martin/sharkey 6105.
> 
> For some reason, when I access Ali-xpress on mobile it only comes up in another language. This just started a little while ago. I think I clicked on a link that took me to a different language Ali and now whenever I log on that's what comes up.
> 
> ...


Try wiping the app data, that should do it.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ale De Alis said:


> Congrats, the watch looks fantastic. Is it really 40 mil? Does it feel heavy (in a good way of course)?


It is very difficult to measure the case due to the crown guards, but the bezel is 40mm and runs to the edges of the case. Does feel substantial in a good way.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

craiger said:


> Hi everyone, I've been following this thread with great interest for a while and even have a San Martin/sharkey 6105.
> 
> For some reason, when I access Ali-xpress on mobile it only comes up in another language. This just started a little while ago. I think I clicked on a link that took me to a different language Ali and now whenever I log on that's what comes up.
> 
> ...


I have that happen on my desktop. I get the AliEx French version, and then I have to find the "Go to Global Site" option (upper right corner).


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

The cadisen with diamond has really surprised me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

That did it, ordered one as well.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

baczajka said:


> My Pagani yacht master showed up today. Overall, I must say it looks great especially for the $91 I paid for it. Crystal is indeed sapphire and appears to have a real Seiko NH35 movement. Unidirectional bezel action is smooth with a satisfying click and very little play. Alignment looks great. Dial is a subtle iridescent blue, but looks almost black in low light. I was thinking about turning this into a Sinn 857 mod, but I am not so sure now. Might leave it since it looks so good.
> 
> My only complaint is with the clasp. Looks like a glide lock sort of deal, but I cannot figure our the micro adjustment and the Pagani branding on it is not my thing. Dropped a Carlywet glidelock on it with no enlarging of holes needed as I have run into with Parnis and Tiger Concepts bracelets.
> 
> ...


Imagine this in Black PVD with that Blue dial ....


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mtnmvr said:


> The cadisen with diamond has really surprised me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one due in any day now, very curious to see it in the flesh and I hope it doesn't disappoint.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I also have a question: what are some of your favourite Ali/Chinese watch brands?
> 
> So far the go-to brands I look at / have bought from are:
> - Cadisen
> ...


I have the Heimdallr 62MAS which is perfect, love it. Beautiful watch.
I have the Pagani Design Hulk, a touch big at 43 mm but a fine watch.
Two Corgeut, the Black Bay and Railmaster homage, very happy with them.
A Parnis Daytona homage with the excellent Seiko movement.
The Loreo I bought leaks, wouldn't touch that brand.
Have several Cadisen's, great watches.


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> I have one due in any day now, very curious to see it in the flesh and I hope it doesn't disappoint.


I tested the crystal. The movement is running well. You should be pleased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> I have the Heimdallr 62MAS which is perfect, love it. Beautiful watch.
> I have the Pagani Design Hulk, a touch big at 43 mm but a fine watch.
> Two Corgeut, the Black Bay and Railmaster homage, very happy with them.
> 
> ...


The color of the Loreo i got is not right. The blue dial is purple.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I also have a question: what are some of your favourite Ali/Chinese watch brands?
> 
> So far the go-to brands I look at / have bought from are:
> - Cadisen
> ...





rlachcik said:


> I have the Heimdallr 62MAS which is perfect, love it. Beautiful watch.
> I have the Pagani Design Hulk, a touch big at 43 mm but a fine watch.
> Two Corgeut, the Black Bay and Railmaster homage, very happy with them.
> A Parnis Daytona homage with the excellent Seiko movement.
> ...


I second the Heimdallr/Sharkey/LJM/San Martin. At the same level, but harder to find, I can recommend the Merkur too.

I'm a big fan of Corgeut: their Tudor Black Bay homages of course, but also their mecaquartz Speedmaster Moonwatch.

I love the Seagull 1963, especially in Panda. Great bang for the buck.

And a guilty pleasure: in the very entry-level, I am fond of the Winner subs and Jaragar Monaco & Spyder! 

I have also had good experience with Orkina and MDC by Infantry. And on the digital side: Skmei all the way!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I have one due in any day now, very curious to see it in the flesh and I hope it doesn't disappoint.


Here is it on my flesh at least with a replacement Hokinkee strap. The movement looks very good on my timegrapher. I did touch up the regulation a bit and so far with 40 hours on the wrist it lost just a tad over 2 seconds. Prior to that it showed +22 s/d in the dial up position. I don't remember what the other positions were, just that they weren't too far off that. So at least the movement I got appears to be a very good one so far, but they could have regulated it a bit better which isn't really surprising for most Chinese watches. On the Hodinkee strap it wears very well. It feels very light and thin as a watch like this should. The seconds hand appears quite blue in the pictures, but on the wrist you get a much more dark blue tone unless the light hits it directly.

View attachment DSC_0363.jpg


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

delete


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dfwcowboy said:


> Here is it on my flesh at least with a replacement Hokinkee strap. The movement looks very good on my timegrapher. I did touch up the regulation a bit and so far with 40 hours on the wrist it lost just a tad over 2 seconds. Prior to that it showed +22 s/d in the dial up position. I don't remember what the other positions were, just that they weren't too far off that. So at least the movement I got appears to be a very good one so far, but they could have regulated it a bit better which isn't really surprising for most Chinese watches. On the Hodinkee strap it wears very well. It feels very light and thin as a watch like this should. The seconds hand appears quite blue in the pictures, but on the wrist you get a much more dark blue tone unless the light hits it directly.
> 
> View attachment 14806043
> 
> View attachment 14806045


Thanks dfwcowboy and mtnmvr!

Ironically, I came fine to dive a parcel waiting for me - you guessed it, the Cadisen!

Initial impressions are positive. The proportions are very good, its a very stylish looking watch on the wrist and it sits comfortably due to the thin profile.

The strap is ... okay, but I'm not a big fan of take alligator black straps. Will probably want to change it to something dark brown or maroon-brown.

@dfwcowboy - could you please share a little more about that strap you have on yours?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> @dfwcowboy - could you please share a little more about that strap you have on yours?


It's a Hodinkee made with Horween shell cordovan. It's been sitting in a drawer for probably 10 years and I had forgotten all about it. Hodinkee sells one that is either very similar or identical (currently sold out). I think I originally bought it for my SARB035 and went back to the bracelet. Obviously in this case the strap is worth considerably more than the watch itself, so it's a considerable upgrade for the watch. I think if I were to look for a strap specifically for this watch I'd be looking at something just a tad more casual and just a bit lighter in color, but definitely leather that is somewhere between casual and dress to make the watch more versatile.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks again dfwcowboy, that looks like a good suggestion. Don't think I'll get that particular strap but will head back into Aliexpress and see if I can find something with a similar look. 

Any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

My Carnival Pilot arrived yesterday after 22 days of traveling from China to US East 
Coast









It came nicely wrapped in a gift box with papers (warranty card and the manual)









Sapphire crystal, stainless steel brushed case with polished bezel, "vintage" lume, 5-link stainless steel bracelet with solid endlinks and butterfly clasp, exhibition back, nicely decorated rotor.























The seller stated the case size as 39mm but in fact it is 40.3mm, the bezel is 39.2mm, so the watch wears bigger than I expected. Lug-to-lug is 48.5mm.
Wrist shot:









VERDICT: Nice, solid watch, great value for 71USD shipped.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kslav said:


> My Carnival Pilot arrived yesterday after 22 days of traveling from China to US East Coast
> 
> View attachment 14806379


Congrats! the watch looks neat


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kslav said:


> My Carnival Pilot...
> VERDICT: Nice, solid watch, great value for 71USD shipped.


Would be nice to see the logo and the name.

I've noticed that there were some nice dress watches also put out by CARNIVAL.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Kademan K6153 watch review ~18$ on ali (link in youtube video description)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New finding: € 130,41 Titanium Case Men's Watches Automatic Sapphire crystal https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlFni


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Would be nice to see the logo and the name.
> 
> I've noticed that there were some nice dress watches also put out by CARNIVAL.


I'm pretty happy with my Singles Day purchase!


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Would be nice to see the logo and the name.
> 
> I've noticed that there were some nice dress watches also put out by CARNIVAL.


The bracelet has "Carnival 1986" stamped (engraved? etched?)on the clasp, but the dial has totally different name. It is weird but doesnt really bother me...









And simplified logo on the crown (looks like Omega but it is not):


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mougino said:


> Congrats! the watch looks neat


Nice. 38mm would make it better.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mougino said:


> New finding: € 130,41 Titanium Case Men's Watches Automatic Sapphire crystal https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlFni


Pretty cool. I can deal with the logo, but where do they come up with the names?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Sorry, double post


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Would be nice to see the logo and the name.
> 
> I've noticed that there were some nice dress watches also put out by CARNIVAL.


It would be great if someone had a tritium Carnival. I am very tempted.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Anybody knows what kind of movement is it? A photo on the sellers page has the same watch with a different rotor engravement: 25 jewels automatic.


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Nice. 38mm would make it better.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Agree. I was slightly disappointed by its size


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kslav said:


> Anybody knows what kind of movement is it? A photo on the sellers page has the same watch with a different rotor engravement: 25 jewels automatic.
> View attachment 14806803


My Conquest homage, and most other Carnival three handers I've seen, have had Beijing Watch Factory, SB11 movements. Look for a "B" under the balance wheel. The jewel keeper/anti-shock feature looks different on yours (Kif vs Incabloc), so Carnival may have switched suppliers. If there are no markings or logos under the balance wheel, Carnival may have gone to a generic/Mingzhu movement in an effort to save a few RMB. Most Northern Chinese factories prefer the lyre-shaped Incabloc, and the factories in the South of China use the Kif cloverleaf style.









*Carnival/Jianianhua Hwguoji movement?*


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Here is it on my flesh at least with a replacement Hokinkee strap. The movement looks very good on my timegrapher. I did touch up the regulation a bit and so far with 40 hours on the wrist it lost just a tad over 2 seconds. Prior to that it showed +22 s/d in the dial up position. I don't remember what the other positions were, just that they weren't too far off that. So at least the movement I got appears to be a very good one so far, but they could have regulated it a bit better which isn't really surprising for most Chinese watches. On the Hodinkee strap it wears very well. It feels very light and thin as a watch like this should. The seconds hand appears quite blue in the pictures, but on the wrist you get a much more dark blue tone unless the light hits it directly.
> 
> View attachment 14806043
> 
> View attachment 14806045


I put mine on a dark blue leather strap to match the second hand, without any regulation running at plus 2 seconds a day. Very fine watch.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

baczajka said:


> It would be great if someone had a tritium Carnival. I am very tempted.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I did have one a while back. Have since sold it on though. It was a really nice watch. The only reason I sold it was because at the time I wanted some more automatic watches. But I may end up buying one again. As you can't really beat it for the price compared to other tritium watches that are on Ali.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=46663907

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> My Conquest homage, and most other Carnival three handers I've seen, have had Beijing Watch Factory, SB11 movements. Look for a "B" under the balance wheel. The jewel keeper/anti-shock feature looks different on yours, so Carnival may have switched suppliers. If there are no markings or logos under the balance wheel, Carnival may have gone to a generic/Mingzu movement in an effort to save a few RMB.
> 
> *Carnival/Jianianhua Hwguoji movement?*


Wow! Thank you!!!


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Those are awesome specs.
Too good to be true?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> New finding: € 130,41 Titanium Case Men's Watches Automatic Sapphire crystal https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlFni


Looks interesting. Doesn't say what the movement is. Gotta be something slim at 12mm and I don't think it's a Miyota 90 series.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> New finding: € 130,41 Titanium Case Men's Watches Automatic Sapphire crystal https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlFni


These look great. Is it just though, or does 18mm lug width sound a bit small on a watch with a 41.5mm dial diameter?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Those look awesome specs.
> Too good to be true?


I'm thinking it's too good to be true. 70 hours of power reserve in a 4hz movement narrows the field considerably and I couldn't find any with 21 jewels.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm thinking it's too good to be true. 70 hours of power reserve in a 4hz movement narrows the field considerably and I couldn't find any with 21 jewels.


Looks similar to the new Zuanshi movements which are slim and 80 hour PR but they're 23 jewels not 21? Not sure about the beat rate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> Those look awesome specs.
> Too good to be true?





dfwcowboy said:


> I'm thinking it's too good to be true. 70 hours of power reserve in a 4hz movement narrows the field considerably and I couldn't find any with 21 jewels.


Both Liaoning/Peacock and Hangzhou Watch Factory have come out with 70+ hour movements.

This one is obviously a Hangzhou 7 Series caliber. 21 jewels, 28,800 bph, Ø 30.00mm Thickness: 5.23mm, +/- 30 SPD, 72+ hour power reserve.

My best guess would be the *HZ7520A*? It could be an HZ7550A or HZ7540A. It's really hard to tell since the dial isn't skeleton, and they've added a date wheel. It may be slightly customized, with the additional decoration and date wheel.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Nothing is to obscure for HoustonReal and his vast knowledge of watches 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Both Liaoning/Peacock and Hangzhou Watch Factory have come out with 70+ hour movements.
> 
> This one is obviously a Hangzhou 7 Series caliber. My best guess would be the *HZ7520A*? It could be an HZ7550A or HZ7540A. It's really hard to tell since the dial isn't skeleton, and they've added a date wheel. It may be slightly customized, with the additional decoration and date wheel.


The same dealer/manufacturer has other models listed with the same specs and at least one I saw is a skeleton.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> The same dealer/manufacturer has other models listed with the same specs and at least one I saw is a skeleton.


https://a.aliexpress.com/_UcbTm








Apparently the same movement as above watch.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

mougino said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UcbTm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Studying this listing^^^ am quite stunned to see 72 hour power reserve with a *28,800* beat rate with a 40mm *titanium* case. Wow! Good looking distressed straps as well.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hmm... titanium
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637352302.html

They do have two variants, one for Stainless Steel.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000530322256.html

40mm diameter w. a 12mm thickness
Sapphire crystal w. a hi-specc'd Hangzhou movement
50M Water resistance (No swims, showers or dives)

All right, who is going to take 1st punt?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UcbTm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While it is also a Hangzhou 7 Series, this one is the *HZ7500A*. The back plates look different than the first models, ie HZ7520/7549/7550.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Gents,
help me please, looking for RAF NATO strap (keeper is nylon, not metal) on ali
thank you in advance


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Hmm... titanium
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637352302.html
> 
> They do have two variants, one for Stainless Steel.
> ...


Pretty sure I'll pull the trigger. Just need to decide on the dial color...


----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

Brought two of them, a green one and a black one. Black one had everything aligned, while the green one had a misaligned cyclops as you can se on the photo I hope. But all in all good and fun watches.









Time is inevitable...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm pretty happy with my Singles Day purchase!
> 
> View attachment 14806743


So, i went thru customs/post office ? Thanks for the update


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for taking the time to share pictures. 
It looks very nice



kslav said:


> My Carnival Pilot arrived yesterday after 22 days of traveling from China to US East
> Coast
> 
> View attachment 14806379
> ...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

stranger_in_the_night said:


> Brought two of them, a green one and a black one. Black one had everything aligned, while the green one had a misaligned cyclops as you can se on the photo I hope. But all in all good and fun watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, you could probably pop that cyclops off using a lighter.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

OT but maybe someone knows the answer. 

I guess at some point someone posted or sent me an Ali link that was in Dutch, and something got defaulted to the “.nl” version of Ali. Now every Ali link here (in tapatalk for iPhone) opens in the Dutch AliExpress site. 

I know there’s a “country” fix on the Ali homepage in a regular browser, but not here in a TaT window. Anyone have any thoughts?

EDIT - I see the same question was asked, I’ll try deleting/reinstalling the AliEx app, but I don’t think the links are opening there.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just ordered the new titanium watch in blue









I'm intrigued how it will turn up, if it's really sapphire and 72hr power reserve movt for the €130 asked.. Btw how do you test titanium?


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> Btw how do you test titanium?


You'll probably know. It's much lighter and frankly a bit uglier than steel lol. I have two titanium watches and I love them for their low weight, you have to remind yourself not to fall into the "weight=quality" trap. The titanium on my watches is also a bit darker with a somewhat 'duller' shine for lack of a better word. Nothe that we're not talking about Grand Seiko here who masterfully manage to disguise their titanium but I suspect they use a different grade of titanium and I know for a fact that their finishing is on a different planet than my two ti watches. I'm looking forward to your findings once you receive the watch.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> These look great. Is it just though, or does 18mm lug width sound a bit small on a watch with a 41.5mm dial diameter?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Sounds small. More importantly, it looks great, (IMO).

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> You'll probably know. It's much lighter and frankly a bit uglier than steel lol. I have two titanium watches and I love them for their low weight, you have to remind yourself not to fall into the "weight=quality" trap. The titanium on my watches is also a bit darker with a somewhat 'duller' shine for lack of a better word. Nothe that we're not talking about Grand Seiko here who masterfully manage to disguise their titanium but I suspect they use a different grade of titanium and I know for a fact that their finishing is on a different planet than my two ti watches. I'm looking forward to your findings once you receive the watch.


Reading you, how do you differentiate titanium from light alloy then?


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

manchette said:


> Thanks for taking the time to share pictures.
> It looks very nice


Thank you!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> These look great. Is it just though, or does 18mm lug width sound a bit small on a watch with a 41.5mm dial diameter?


At least a couple of the Vostok Amphibia cases have those dimensions. Then oddly enough they also use 22mm lugs on cases with the same widths. The larger lugs make the case look more square and the smaller ones tend to make the case disappear behind the bezel.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> These look great. Is it just though, or does 18mm lug width sound a bit small on a watch with a 41.5mm dial diameter?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I measured the picture with a ruler and got a result that the lug width is approximately 0.48 times the watch diameter without the crown. 41.5 x 0.48 = 19.92 so based on that the watch would have 20mm lug width and the specs are wrong (assuming that 41.5mm is correct information).


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Sasropakis said:


> I measured the picture with a ruler and got a result that the lug width is approximately 0.48 times the watch diameter without the crown. 41.5 x 0.48 = 19.92 so based on that the watch would have 20mm lug width and the specs are wrong (assuming that 41.5mm is correct information).


It doesn't really look like 18mm in the pictures. I suspect that might be the taper at the buckle. Quite a bit is lost in translation on Ali adverts.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

First thing that popped in my head was they picked the wrong logo.



mougino said:


> New finding: € 130,41 Titanium Case Men's Watches Automatic Sapphire crystal https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlFni


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

kslav said:


> My Carnival Pilot arrived yesterday after 22 days of traveling from China to US East
> Coast
> 
> VERDICT: Nice, solid watch, great value for 71USD shipped.


Very nice watch.
I love the "three-days-displaying" date window (like in IWC pilot watches, but the face is different).

A lot of Chinese companies do homages like this, e.g. Ruimas, Xinew, Curren, Naviforce etc.
But what is the original brand? I found Citizen Avion Eco Drive, but its too "new" and relative cheap to be "homaged".

Is there an original design from a well-known brand?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received my Sugess Tourbillon today.

Here's a quick video of the movement in action too.






£319.54 41%OFF | Simple Men Real Tourbillion Watch Genuine Crocodile Leather Band Business Mens Mechanical Wrist Watches ST8000 seagull movement
https://a.aliexpress.com/_Um3K3

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Received my Sugess Tourbillion today.
> 
> £319.54 41%OFF | Simple Men Real Tourbillion Watch Genuine Crocodile Leather Band Business Mens Mechanical Wrist Watches ST8000 seagull movement
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Um3K3
> ...


Pictures?
Is it really a seagull movement?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

nello said:


> Pictures?
> Is it really a seagull movement?


I've managed to add the pictures to the original post now. For some reason they didn't come up when uploading them via Tapatalk. So I had to do it via the watchuseek mobile site.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> Reading you, how do you differentiate titanium from light alloy then?


Haha touché, I suppose I don't. Not a doubt in my mind though as mine are Alba and Lorus watches, I definitely wouldn't say you're being paranoid if you're a bit more suspicious of Ali watches 😅


----------



## Sussa (Nov 24, 2014)

Jtragic said:


> OT but maybe someone knows the answer.
> 
> I guess at some point someone posted or sent me an Ali link that was in Dutch, and something got defaulted to the ".nl" version of Ali. Now every Ali link here (in tapatalk for iPhone) opens in the Dutch AliExpress site.
> 
> ...


Try clearing your browser cookies and cache.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

TheFinalHour said:


> So I received the vintage sub homage I ordered a while ago. Upon taking the watch out of the packaging, the bezel just popped off in my hands.


After tinkering with it some more I found out that the bezel is actually two parts: a sort of base ring that friction fits around the crystal with a very thin plastic ring between the two, and the knurled part that holds the insert rotates around the base ring. I've managed to put everything back on sans the little gasket thing so I don't know to what degree the water resistance had been compromised. Also the bezel now spins freely with the lightest touch. So all in all I suppose this is marginally better than glueing the bezel on (and I'm happy I took the time to figure out how it actually works before taking drastic measures), but does anyone know of a way to adjust the tension on the bezel so it doesn't turn quite so easily?


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

CoolR said:


> Very nice watch.
> I love the "three-days-displaying" date window (like in IWC pilot watches, but the face is different).
> 
> A lot of Chinese companies do homages like this, e.g. Ruimas, Xinew, Curren, Naviforce etc.
> ...


Thank you!
I tried but couldnt find one single original watch. It seems to me they took some design elements from different models in the IWC Top Gun line and combined them together. I way be wrong. Anyway I enjoy it.


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Double post


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nello said:


> Pictures?
> Is it really a seagull movement?


*Sea-Gull 818.930 with ST8000 movement*

Details match Sugess, except for engraved text on back. Movements sold to third party watch companies are typically missing this text.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's another quick picture of the watch 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's another quick picture of the watch
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I am impressed. The dial looks better in your pictures than the ali video I saw.

I wish I could say I was impressed with th Lobinni I just received.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Quickie pics

















The dial needs a bit more sunburst effect to be good. 
I am convinced that the applied indices at 12 are crooked as well as the branding on the top half of the dial. The hands look nice as well as the indices. 
The crystal is sapphire. However, there is no AR and it is highly reflective. Blinding. 
Case finish is nothing special. The shape of the case and the chamfered lugs look good. 
Bracelet was borderline. Solid ends. Rattles. Edges are not razor sharp, but they are sharp. Believe it or not, I gave up on sizing it. First time ever. I could only get the split pins 2/3 out. Could not even pull them out with pliers.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Hmm, you could probably pop that cyclops off using a lighter.


Was considering it. But without the cyclops it would not be as good looking 

Time is inevitable...


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

nello said:


> Quickie pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the plunge and sharing bro.... But I'm now definitively cured from lobinni... Now looking at seagull for my blingy golden dresser...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This looks interesting.

£156.54 28%OFF | mens T100 tritium wrist watch,dive watches men Yelang automatic meachnical H3 wristwatch waterproof man sport reloj hombre V1020
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UpleX









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> This looks interesting.
> 
> £156.54 28%OFF | mens T100 tritium wrist watch,dive watches men Yelang automatic meachnical H3 wristwatch waterproof man sport reloj hombre V1020
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UpleX
> ...


Doesn't look promising




Esp. considering the other brands within the same range


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Doesn't look promising
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok. I'll give that a miss then. 
What other brands have automatic watches with tritium within this price range?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Oh ok. I'll give that a miss then.
> What other brands have automatic watches with tritium within this price range?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Carnival
Epoch
NEDSS


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

kslav said:


> Thank you!
> I tried but couldnt find one single original watch. It seems to me they took some design elements from different models in the IWC Top Gun line and combined them together. I way be wrong. Anyway I enjoy it.


I did not find the original version either, apart from the Citizen Avion I mentioned...









@HoustonReal? Do you have any idea? If you don't know that than noone here does


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's another quick picture of the watch
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Beautiful watch! I was looking at the tourbillions at AliExpress right before you posted this. 
What is your impression after wearing it for a few days?


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

Is anyone currently making a dual crown compressor style?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Steeldive
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33040249118.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000594189138.html

Corguet/Debert
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000116660222.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000114891791.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> New finding: € 130,41 Titanium Case Men's Watches Automatic Sapphire crystal https://a.aliexpress.com/_UlFni


Price went up from 130€ to 230€... Hope it's temporary! In any case I'll post my review when I receive the watch. They're gonna ship after the CNY break, middle of next week.


----------



## ThePsychoToad (Aug 14, 2019)

Has anyone seen anything similar to these on Ali?









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ThePsychoToad said:


> Has anyone seen anything similar to these on Ali?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corgeut








https://a.aliexpress.com/_ULYtl
Parnis








https://a.aliexpress.com/_UCfLb


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> I did not find the original version either, apart from the Citizen Avion I mentioned...
> 
> View attachment 14810945
> 
> ...


It's basically a Flieger B, with a red inner dial. The *IWC Big Pilot Top Gun Miramar series* seems pretty close, if you steal the date window from the chronograph.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ThePsychoToad said:


> Has anyone seen anything similar to these on Ali?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











How about the Ticino BF-109? Shanghai 3LZF2 automatic chronograph (ETA 7750 clone) *$260*


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

ThePsychoToad said:


> Has anyone seen anything similar to these on Ali?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For the first watch
Escapement Time 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000210264163.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kslav said:


> Beautiful watch! I was looking at the tourbillions at AliExpress right before you posted this.
> What is your impression after wearing it for a few days?


It's a really beautiful watch. I keep finding myself just staring at the movement. It's almost hypnotic. The only thing that I don't really like, and this is just personal preference. I'm not really a fan of deployant clasps. So I'll probably swap that at some point. Other than that though it's great. Well finished, seems to keeping good time. But at this price you'd expect all that anyway.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> It's basically a Flieger B, with a red inner dial. The *IWC Big Pilot Top Gun Miramar series* seems pretty close, if you steal the date window from the chronograph.
> 
> View attachment 14811571


Thanks!


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Changed the strap of the "Railmaster" to a dark brown vintage. Now the yellow indices on the dial suddenly "pop" in a beautiful vintage style. Truly amazing what a strap can do. First time I'm really in love with this watch now.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> ...I think I originally bought it for my SARB035 and went back to the bracelet...


I'd love to hear your impressions on the Cadisen compared to the SARB035. I had planned to buy a 33/35 a few years ago but kept putting it off, I've just started looking again and am shocked (impressed?) by the prices. I'm trying to decide if the Cadisen will satisfy my itch for that style, even without the quality, pedigree etc of the Seiko's. I also love a Seiko's resale value, which I assume a Chinese watch won't have (yet?).

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I'd love to hear your impressions on the Cadisen compared to the SARB035. I had planned to buy a 33/35 a few years ago but kept putting it off, I've just started looking again and am shocked (impressed?) by the prices. I'm trying to decide if the Cadisen will satisfy my itch for that style, even without the quality, pedigree etc of the Seiko's. I also love a Seiko's resale value, which I assume a Chinese watch won't have (yet?).


I have both. Even though they kind of fit the same dress/casual role, they are more different than they are similar. The dial is noticeably bigger on the Cadisen and it just looks bigger because it's a thinner case that tapers down toward your wrist which makes it seem even thinner. The lug-to-lug is similar so they will both do well on a small wrist. The SARB just looks and feels like a more luxurious watch. Mine is quite well worn, but there's a lot more going on with the case detail. It's hard to tell from the lighting in the picture, but the SARB has an alluring cream colored dial that tends to change shades of white in different lighting whereas the Cadisen has a very utilitarian one that always appears paper white. The hands and indices are significantly better with the SARB.

Since the Cadisen has a Miyota and a much lighter case, rotor noise is much more evident. The Miyota is 4hz compared to 3hz for the Seiko which gives it a smoother sweep on the second hand. Both can go from dress to casual, but the Cadisen is going to be more on the dress side while the SARB fits better with both.

The SARB is definitely a more desirable watch, but the price reflects that. I think most people would pick the SARB over the Cadisen if they didn't know the price unless they just didn't like the smaller look. I like them both for different reasons.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> The SARB is definitely a more desirable watch, but the price reflects that. I think most people would pick the SARB over the Cadisen if they didn't know the price unless they just didn't like the smaller look. I like them both for different reasons.
> 
> View attachment 14812581


Fantastic write-up, thank you. My daily watch is a SARB017, which can fit almost all situations depending on strap/bracelet choice, but I still do like a lighter dial from time to time. Currently, my white dial 'dress' watch is the HMT White Pilot, so even further from the 035 than the Cadisen. I'd love a light dial watch with sapphire so I can wear it to work more often, I really like the little Pilot, so I'm cautious of scratching the acrylic.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

I would love a SARB but funds are short. Everything close doesn't quite get there especially with the thinner lugs. 
That's my only issue with the SNKL23. I love it but the lugs are just too slim.

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Currently, my white dial 'dress' watch is the HMT White Pilot, so even further from the 035 than the Cadisen. I'd love a light dial watch with sapphire so I can wear it to work more often, I really like the little Pilot, so I'm cautious of scratching the acrylic.


The advantage to acrylic is it's easily polished. Polywatch will remove light scratches in a few minutes. Heavier scratches can be removed By sandpaper.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Found a really nice looking watch in a cream/beige colour (ignoring the ugly strap). Anyone gotten this before by any chance? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_53


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> The advantage to acrylic is it's easily polished. Polywatch will remove light scratches in a few minutes. Heavier scratches can be removed By sandpaper.


Yep, already had to use Polywatch a few times


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> Changed the strap of the "Railmaster" to a dark brown vintage. Now the yellow indices on the dial suddenly "pop" in a beautiful vintage style. Truly amazing what a strap can do. First time I'm really in love with this watch now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this is the most versatile watch out there. I would consider getting the original Omega with 5-10 straps as a single watch collection. With 2 nice suede leather straps (black and brown) you have your dress watch. A stainless steel bracelet is nice to swim with along with a couple of natos /french parachute ones. And I just love the denim like one for a smart casual look. 
Well I have the Spectre seamaster which is close enough on looks so I haven't gotten this, but the denim strap (I don't know of it or actually denim but looks like one) is on the way.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

crAss said:


> I think this is the most versatile watch out there. I would consider getting the original Omega with 5-10 straps as a single watch collection. With 2 nice suede leather straps (black and brown) you have your dress watch. A stainless steel bracelet is nice to swim with along with a couple of natos /french parachute ones. And I just love the denim like one for a smart casual look.
> Well I have the Spectre seamaster which is close enough on looks so I haven't gotten this, but the denim strap (I don't know of it or actually denim but looks like one) is on the way.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It's not as dressy as I thought it to be. Used brown and black croc straps. It looks ok, but not great. I will try suede, maybe that will work better.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Since popping back in here and reading about these SARB033/35 alternatives, I’ve re-discovered the Starking AM0184, definitely a budget way to play with a decent white dialed watch. 

For a while it seemed to be the case that white dial versions were less reliable than the black, does anyone know if this is still the case?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> Found a really nice looking watch in a cream/beige colour (ignoring the ugly strap). Anyone gotten this before by any chance? https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_4,searchweb201603_53


I have no experience on this one but it's rather expensive for a Nomos homage with quartz movement and mineral crystal and a somewhat stupid branding. It claims to have stainless steel case though. Quite often those cheap Nomos homages don't look that good in real life than in seller's pictures. Especially the "chapter ring" is is wider and made of white plastic which doesn't look good; I mean the ring around the dial between it and the crystal seen in the third customer photo. I have a Nomos homage branded OKTIME which did cost something like $3 and it's OK (pun intended) for the price but wouldn't pay over $30 for it.


----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

The thing with these Chinese watches is you can enjoy them for a small amount of money. They are fun watches although their design is not original and often they are faulty. I can't afford a Daytona at the moment, why not have a Parnis or a Pagani design one instead? Would like an homage to skydweller though

Time is inevitable...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> Since popping back in here and reading about these SARB033/35 alternatives, I've re-discovered the Starking AM0184, definitely a budget way to play with a decent white dialed watch.
> 
> For a while it seemed to be the case that white dial versions were less reliable than the black, does anyone know if this is still the case?


Starking do a similar model which has an NH35 movement in it now - negates the concerns about their in-house movements in the AM0184. Just be aware that the dials on the newer NH35 models do seem a bit different. The white appears to be more silvery and the black appears to have a slightly rougher, sandpapery texture.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

stranger_in_the_night said:


> The thing with these Chinese watches is you can enjoy them for a small amount of money. They are fun watches although their design is not original and often they are faulty. I can't afford a Daytona at the moment, why not have a Parnis or a Pagani design one instead? Would like an homage to skydweller though
> 
> Time is inevitable...


They are not often faulty, except for the very very cheapest perhaps. $50 and up buys reliability - just, like gremlins, don't get them wet if you can help it.

Small sample but the only watch I've ever needed to return as faulty was my SARB035 and I've got a ton of ali bargains that haven't let me down yet.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ED209 said:


> They are not often faulty, except for the very very cheapest perhaps. $50 and up buys reliability - just, like gremlins, don't get them wet if you can help it.
> 
> Small sample but the only watch I've ever needed to return as faulty was my SARB035 and I've got a ton of ali bargains that haven't let me down yet.


I'd even say that Under $30 is where most of the problem occur for mechanicals, and Under $20 for quartz, but I'm a huge bargain hunter. If you want a Starking, with their in-house SK1813, 28,800 movement, buy it from some place with a good return policy. My first Starking automatic came DOA (a real problem with these SK movements), but Amazon was super easy on returns. My second one seems fine. Also, AVOID Chinese quartz movements, especially the Sunon PE90X chronographs.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Starking do a similar model which has an NH35 movement in it now - negates the concerns about their in-house movements in the AM0184. Just be aware that the dials on the newer NH35 models do seem a bit different. The white appears to be more silvery and the black appears to have a slightly rougher, sandpapery texture.


I believe it's actually a Miyota 8215 in the Starking AM0171.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Since popping back in here and reading about these SARB033/35 alternatives, I've re-discovered the Starking AM0184, definitely a budget way to play with a decent white dialed watch.
> 
> For a while it seemed to be the case that white dial versions were less reliable than the black, does anyone know if this is still the case?


All the in-house Starking, 28,800 bph movements are problematic. I had a Rooster watch (AM0242), with a different SK series movement, arrive DOA. The second one was fine.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I believe it's actually a Miyota 8215 in the Starking AM0171.
> 
> View attachment 14813963


What is the actual thickness of the case with the 8215?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Since popping back in here and reading about these SARB033/35 alternatives, I've re-discovered the Starking AM0184, definitely a budget way to play with a decent white dialed watch.
> 
> For a while it seemed to be the case that white dial versions were less reliable than the black, does anyone know if this is still the case?


I've got/had a couple of these. Had both a black and white dial one. Have since sold the white one. I've also bought a few for friends and family. Not had any issues at all with any of them. I got all of mine from the Starking Official Store. It's great watch. You can't beat it for the price. In house high beat movement, sapphire crystal stainless steel bracelet with solid end links that have a female mid link.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Starking Seamaster. Seiko NH movement, 40mm and does not appear to have the standard fake release valve.

#Aliexpress US $90.00 50%OFF | STARKING Automatic Watch Men 40mm Green Water Ghost Watch Japan Movt Mechanical Wrist watches 100M Waterproof Relogio
https://a.aliexpress.com/_sP0wOp









Starking sub. Not sure if it is 40mm, but looks to have Seiko NH movement too.

#Aliexpress US $85.00 50%OFF | STARKING Sport Watch 100m Waterproof Men Stainless Steel Chronograph Mechanical Watch Bule Male Wrist watch Fashion Role Watches
https://a.aliexpress.com/_sNGEuN


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

It looks like you can see the Rolex logo in the chapter ring of their sub...I'm guessing this was an incomplete photoshop?


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

StephenR said:


> Since popping back in here and reading about these SARB033/35 alternatives, I've re-discovered the Starking AM0184, definitely a budget way to play with a decent white dialed watch.
> 
> For a while it seemed to be the case that white dial versions were less reliable than the black, does anyone know if this is still the case?


Mine has been fine, but it doesn't really hold it's own next to my SARB035 - the white dial is flat and the whole package is quite boring in comparison. It was crazy cheap though, about 1/10th the price of a SARB and I use mine for business trips so I don't have to worry about anything being lost or damaged.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gav1230 said:


> It looks like you can see the Rolex logo in the chapter ring of their sub...I'm guessing this was an incomplete photoshop?


Lol, well spotted!
You can also guess the "Swiss made" at the bottom of the dial...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'll leave that here, if someone wants to gamble their money:
€ 63,35 seagull movement 1963 D304 hand wind vintage retro handwind mechanical dress watch VCM https://a.aliexpress.com/_UElNx


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

gav1230 said:


> It looks like you can see the Rolex logo in the chapter ring of their sub...I'm guessing this was an incomplete photoshop?


Also clearly a Rolex case. No homages get this case shape right.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Rista said:


> Also clearly a Rolex case. No homages get this case shape right.


and 3300FT which is ≠100M


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I think that at this price there are absolutely better options like a Pagani or even Invicta, which are both cheaper. The crystal is not sapphire, which we have become accustomed to at this price range. The ad also implies that it has T100 tritium tubes - which of course it doesn't. The blue looks like a blurple to me.

I have problems with the ad though. It is heavily (and obviously) photoshopped, not entirely unusual. But it's not particularly clear what you actually get without looking at the reviews. Plus the pictures seem to be a mishmash of a Submariner and Seamaster in the photos, but the photos are not consistent with the watch being sold.



baczajka said:


> Starking Seamaster. Seiko NH movement, 40mm and does not appear to have the standard fake release valve.
> 
> #Aliexpress US $90.00 50%OFF | STARKING Automatic Watch Men 40mm Green Water Ghost Watch Japan Movt Mechanical Wrist watches 100M Waterproof Relogio
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_sP0wOp
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nello said:


> What is the actual thickness of the case with the 8215?


12 mm. They cost around an extra $10.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I believe it's actually a Miyota 8215 in the Starking AM0171.
> 
> View attachment 14813963


Oops, my bad! Thank you HR.

I was probably getting confused with the new Cadisen that I'd seen recently with the NH35. Hard to keep them all straight sometimes.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I'll leave that here, if someone wants to gamble their money:
> € 63,35 seagull movement 1963 D304 hand wind vintage retro handwind mechanical dress watch VCM https://a.aliexpress.com/_UElNx


Apparently, the pinyin text in the back, "Zhong Guo Zhi Zao", just means Made in China. the 1963 and D304 are just in the description to lure people searching for the Sea-Gull Air Force chronograph. Seems like this one would be a real crap shoot.


----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

stranger_in_the_night said:


> I can't afford a Daytona at the moment, why not have a Parnis or a Pagani design one instead?


I bought the Pagani Design one and eagerly awaiting delivery. I really hope it lives up to expectations. Anyone own one and can post a few photos, or is there a dedicated thread on here?


----------



## stranger_in_the_night (Mar 23, 2019)

watchoz said:


> I bought the Pagani Design one and eagerly awaiting delivery. I really hope it lives up to expectations. Anyone own one and can post a few photos, or is there a dedicated thread on here?


Post some pics and your impressions after it arrives!

Time is inevitable...


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

When looking at this topic I see a lot of nice automatic/hand winding watches but not too many quartz.

Are there some «.must have.» Aliexpress quartz, either with an original design like the Pagoda (don’t remember the brand :roll or a good quality homage to Stowa...Omega (I was impressed by the pictures of the Binger....but unfortunately it’s auto and not quartz....)

Anything worthwhile in the quartz section of Ali ?

Thanks ;-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> When looking at this topic I see a lot of nice automatic/hand winding watches but not too many quartz.
> 
> Are there some «.must have.» Aliexpress quartz, either with an original design like the Pagoda (don't remember the brand :roll or a good quality homage to Stowa...Omega (I was impressed by the pictures of the Binger....but unfortunately it's auto and not quartz....)
> 
> ...


The Pagoda is made by NAKZEN  that's indeed a forum favorite, in quartz.

IMO the mecaquartz chronographs are also excellent value for money (with a Seiko VK63/64) e.g. the Parnis Radiomir 1940 homages:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_UCVa7









https://a.aliexpress.com/_TuXTF

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> good quality homage to Stowa...Omega


I have the Corgeut Speedmaster Pro Moonwatch homage, but its absence of logo make it look a little 'empty'... see my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you Nicolas !

I forgot to mention that I was looking at 3 hands watches, but the chronos you bought are really nice looking watches ;-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> I forgot to mention that I was looking at 3 hands watches


Some of my favorite 3-handers I have enjoyed from AliEx:








Not really 'must-haves' but enjoyable nonetheless


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

A friend of mine is interested in one of these Parnis, any idea if this is a good Asian 6497/8 clone?

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/4000045231473.html?mb=O6QAJbxd3BNGpyY&srcSns=Copy%20to%20Clipboard&tid=white_backgroup_101&tt=sns_Copy&aff_platform=default&cpt=1580138593333&templateId=white_backgroup_101&platform=AE&rdtUrl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.aliexpress.com%2Fitem%2F4000045231473.html%3Fmb%3DO6QAJbxd3BNGpyY%26srcSns%3DCopy%2520to%2520Clipboard%26tid%3Dwhite_backgroup_101&aff_request_id=9c0ed405a636479ba1667293d3ed3bb6-1580138593333-06773-_cmTCzB&spreadType=socialShare&sk=_cmTCzB&aff_trace_key=9c0ed405a636479ba1667293d3ed3bb6-1580138593333-06773-_cmTCzB&businessType=ProductDetail&terminal_id=b62b768c4fb34d898b12decead8adb07


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I received today this Hengrc leather strap.
Excellent for €6.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33029818320.html


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

mougino said:


> Some of my favorite 3-handers I have enjoyed from AliEx:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have the Pac Man, please link it!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> 12 mm. They cost around an extra $10.


Much appreciated.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fyioska said:


> Must have the Pac Man, please link it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


It won't break the bank 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UMxZB and the good Nato to go with it: https://a.aliexpress.com/_UltaZ


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

mougino said:


> It won't break the bank
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UMxZB and the good Nato to go with it: https://a.aliexpress.com/_UltaZ


Awesome, thanks!

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

Dupe


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

mougino said:


> It won't break the bank
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UMxZB and the good Nato to go with it: https://a.aliexpress.com/_UltaZ


LUV IT but 25mm lugs and I can't seem to order a striped band (24mm) Ordered the watch anywho b-)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> LUV IT but 25mm lugs and I can't seem to order a striped band (24mm) Ordered the watch anywho b-)


Don't believe everything written on AliExpress...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

For those who want to try a poor man's Glashütte Sixties dial:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_UnSCL


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> For those who want to try a poor man's Glashütte Sixties dial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue one is amazing looking. If the brand name were different, I'd order immediately.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

I'm liking the look of these two

https://a.aliexpress.com/_UkBTn

https://a.aliexpress.com/_UEiwR


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> That blue one is amazing looking. If the brand name were different, I'd order immediately.


You can always scrub the logo off the dial for that price.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another funky homage. It seems quite popular according to the reviews:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tzo1p


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Link isn't working. 



mougino said:


> For those who want to try a poor man's Glashütte Sixties dial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Dennis K said:


> Link isn't working.


Works on my side but try this other one: https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000512847403.html


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

mougino said:


> For those who want to try a poor man's Glashütte Sixties dial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These might wear large on me given the dial design and the 42mm case diameter. I might ignore my size concern and try one. I would have preferred silver cases on the blue and the black versions.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Received this a few days ago. To go with the white dial stainless steel version I already have.
> 
> The has gone up quite a bit since I bought mine. I only paid £79 for mine.
> 
> ...


How is that strap holding up for you? I was thinking of trying a 'full grain' plain black strap from that shop but I'm dubious about whether it's full grain leather or just regular genuine leather.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

watchoz said:


> I bought the Pagani Design one and eagerly awaiting delivery. I really hope it lives up to expectations. Anyone own one and can post a few photos, or is there a dedicated thread on here?


The black one is the Pagani, with the white Parnis for comparison.









Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

I'm pretty happy with it. I have several Pagani's and I love them all.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

cuica said:


> A friend of mine is interested in one of these Parnis, any idea if this is a good Asian 6497/8 clone?


This one appears to have the improved version of the Seagull ST36. For $55 it seems to be worth a shot. The strap looks pretty dreadful.


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

Yesterday i receive this Pagani,nice looking watch with Seiko cocktail style radial dial, nice Seiko VH65 4 tics per second movement and blue coating mineral glass.









Στάλθηκε από το MI 6 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

evritis said:


> Yesterday i receive this Pagani,nice looking watch with Seiko cocktail style radial dial, nice Seiko VH65 4 tics per second movement and blue coating mineral glass.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Closer to the Rado Coupole Classic than the Cocktail


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Anyone bought this Ruimas?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000338398549.html


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> You can always scrub the logo off the dial for that price.


That's not a bad idea actually! I wonder if it's just a sticker that could be removed. I'm going to order one and try it


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Follow up on the Lobinni. Maybe the dial color is playing a role here, but this has to be the worst sapphire crystal I have ever seen. 
Comparison with my beater casio with mineral. Maybe I am crazy, but the lobinni crystal seems cloudy.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DomAndra said:


> How is that strap holding up for you? I was thinking of trying a 'full grain' plain black strap from that shop but I'm dubious about whether it's full grain leather or just regular genuine leather.


It's holding up well so far. I've not actually worn it all that much though, due to getting a few new watches in lately. I've had it on today though.

Instagram: no1viper


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, clearly I’m an Ali noob here, just wondering if they notify you when items on your Wishlist come on sale?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> That's not a bad idea actually! I wonder if it's just a sticker that could be removed. I'm going to order one and try it


Followed you on that one  ordered a silver one


----------



## Rolexxzs (Jan 26, 2020)

StephenR said:


> So, clearly I'm an Ali noob here, just wondering if they notify you when items on your Wishlist come on sale?


Yes a notification will be sent to you if you've signed up...


----------



## BigEmpty (Oct 1, 2019)

try out and if you like the style, buy the real thing. there is no problem with that. cuz some of the designs you get bored quick


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> It's holding up well so far. I've not actually worn it all that much though, due to getting a few new watches in lately. I've had it on today though.
> 
> Instagram: no1viper


Looks good, I've bought one to try on my silver Cadisen diamond.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mougino said:


> For those who want to try a poor man's Glashütte Sixties dial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, but bummer it is 42mm!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

hanshananigan said:


> Looks good, but bummer it is 42mm!


It's hard to be sure exactly what they will look like, everything appears to be renders. I'd like to see some actual photos. For example, is the glass actually curved, or is that just how they've photoshopped it?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Followed you on that one  ordered a silver one


I like all of those and wish the blue dial one had a silver case like this. I'm toying with buying this one and switching the blue over to it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> It's hard to be sure exactly what they will look like, everything appears to be renders. I'd like to see some actual photos. For example, is the glass actually curved, or is that just how they've photoshopped it?


I had found a user review with real-life picture but I'm unable to find it again. If you browse among the different stores offering the watch you might be able to find it.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9194 automatic review ~20$


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok, it seems that my ali search fu skillz are not enough, so I'm requesting help for a strap. 
I need a strap like the one below, which is a Tudor single pass nato, obviously too expensive for the watch I intend to use it for.
If anyone has seen one, please, help me with a link. I found something somehow alike on ebay but, the hardware is stainless steel colored, not golden.
The strap has to be navy blue with golden accents and hardware (not rose gold).
Any help is appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Came across a Timex Weekender Chrono Homage, or really just a blatant rip-off with a different logo lol. I'd order it too but I've seen multiple people say to stay away from Chinese Chronos, not that I care about the actual chrono features.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/327...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_5,searchweb201603_55

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_55

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_55


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Ok, it seems that my ali search fu skillz are not enough, so I'm requesting help for a strap.
> I need a strap like the one below, which is a Tudor single pass nato, obviously too expensive for the watch I intend to use it for.
> If anyone has seen one, please, help me with a link. I found something somehow alike on ebay but, the hardware is stainless steel colored, not golden.
> The strap has to be navy blue with golden accents and hardware (not rose gold).
> ...


I've found several Tudor Nato but they all have silver hardware e.g. https://a.aliexpress.com/_UqOK6 sorry mate!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Ok, it seems that my ali search fu skillz are not enough, so I'm requesting help for a strap.
> I need a strap like the one below, which is a Tudor single pass nato, obviously too expensive for the watch I intend to use it for.
> If anyone has seen one, please, help me with a link. I found something somehow alike on ebay but, the hardware is stainless steel colored, not golden.
> The strap has to be navy blue with golden accents and hardware (not rose gold).
> ...


I can't find anything either. Have you considered something like this instead though?

#Aliexpress ￡7.01 40%OFF | 18/20/22mm Nato French Troops Parachute Bag Watchband Zulu Elastic Nylon Belt Watch Strap Bracelet Military Watch Band Blue
https://a.aliexpress.com/_U3mi6









Instagram: no1viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I can't find anything either. Have you considered something like this instead though?
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡7.01 40%OFF | 18/20/22mm Nato French Troops Parachute Bag Watchband Zulu Elastic Nylon Belt Watch Strap Bracelet Military Watch Band Blue
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_U3mi6
> ...


Thanks for the link. I spent ages trying to find a plain blue one with bronze looking hardware and couldn't. Ordered one now because the one I linked looks more gold than bronze and isn't blue. Can never have too many straps anyway 

I have a similar one to this on order and awaiting delivery. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000117885242.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.64654c4dsbihqw

Also recently bought four of these and man are they comfortable!!! Elasticated works really well for me.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000262948795.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.26af4c4d9jIaYh


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for the link. I spent ages trying to find a plain blue one with bronze looking hardware and couldn't. Ordered one now because the one I linked looks more gold than bronze and isn't blue. Can never have too many straps anyway
> 
> I have a similar one to this on order and awaiting delivery.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000117885242.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.64654c4dsbihqw
> ...


Glad to help. They also do a plain black, gray and light green too. They seem to all be new arrivals.

Instagram: no1viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

I am in South Laos atm, in an area called "4000 Islands" that are a lot of sand banks and small island in the middle of the Mekong River, near the border to Cambodia.









It is amazing here. We making some day tours here with local style riverboats.

Should i get a Steeldive Cpt. Willard? I have a small 6.5 inch wrist, worried that it might be too big and i actually prefer small watches. Lug to lug wise I shouldn't be concerned that it is too big right? 
Some small wrist member with a wrist shot here?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> I've found several Tudor Nato but they all have silver hardware e.g. https://a.aliexpress.com/_UqOK6 sorry mate!


Here's a strap with golden Tudor style hardware: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000259191420.html?spm=a2g0s.8937518.0.0.34982e0eUss4BH
The nylon seems to be somewhat different and it's not single but double pass which can be easily modified though.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you all.
I already ordered the navy blue variant with golden buckle @Sasropakis .
But, I really want one with some golden accents.
However, I 'll keep an eye out for anything lookalike. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

leastonh said:


> IAlso recently bought four of these and man are they comfortable!!! Elasticated works really well for me.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000262948795.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.26af4c4d9jIaYh


I have one and I love it . Never been fan of natos (to stiff and make strange 'space' going over the springbars), but adding some elastic material makes wonders. I don't know how long it will last, but it's a great find. I'll probably buy another Juelong in the future.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I received this email today from Superbuy:
"Dear Superbuy users:
Due to the need of prevention and control of the coronavirus outbreak, the Chinese government stipulates that enterprises cannot resume work earlier than 9 Feb., therefore our Spring Festival Holiday will be extended to [9 Feb., 2020] (Beijing Time)."
I suppose Aliexpress will be off a little bit longer


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

pr0t0n said:


> I have one and I love it . Never been fan of natos (to stiff and make strange 'space' going over the springbars), but adding some elastic material makes wonders. I don't know how long it will last, but it's a great find. I'll probably buy another Juelong in the future.


I feel the same about NATO straps, too stiff, too bulky and they just look odd on my wrist. These are perfect. The store delivers quickly too. For the price I'll be happy if I manage a year out of each.


----------



## mtnmvr (May 5, 2014)

watchoz said:


> I bought the Pagani Design one and eagerly awaiting delivery. I really hope it lives up to expectations. Anyone own one and can post a few photos, or is there a dedicated thread on here?


I do own one and love it. Can post a pic later today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Should i get a Steeldive Cpt. Willard? I have a small 6.5 inch wrist, worried that it might be too big and i actually prefer small watches. Lug to lug wise I shouldn't be concerned that it is too big right?
> Some small wrist member with a wrist shot here?


You should be able to pull it off but the Tuna can would be a different story.













Steeldive does have the advantage of a Fully-lumed bezel


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

@No1VIPER 
I also found that blue one. Is on my wish list and probably will order one, but first I have to see what perlon-surprise will show up from watchbandit. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

I got bored, and thinking of making frankenwatch
To change dial on my Loreo diver watch 40mm (30.5-31mm dial), to pilot stye luminous dial, and to keep bezel= best of both worlds. 
But can't find small pilot dial that will fit, all are 35mm and bigger?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> It's hard to be sure exactly what they will look like, everything appears to be renders. I'd like to see some actual photos. For example, is the glass actually curved, or is that just how they've photoshopped it?


I found the review with real life picture:








looks quite nice TBH!

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mougino said:


> I found the review with real life picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks decent! If they sold that with a sterile dial I'd order one. The logo is atrocious on that dial.


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello. I have recently been looking at dive watches. But before I buy an expensive watch, I'd like to try out a very affordable diver, to see if I really like the style. So I have been eyeing the cheaper Chinese divers at AliEx. I'd still like to get the most bang for my buck, so can you suggest, which of the following watches would be the best buy.
1. Loreo diver, https://......./3175CO6
2. Carnival diver, https://......./38R3gpi
3. Pagani diver 1, https://......./2S4lbBX
4. Pagani diver 2, https://......./3aPhvwy
5. Planca, https://......./2GBuXGH
6. Parnis, https://......./37NsWmM

Or perhaps you could suggest me something else in the 55-65 euro range, that meets the following.
Must-haves:
Blue dial
Dial diameter at least 40 mm
Date window
Stainless steel case
At least mineral glass
At least some power reserve

Nice-to-haves:
Decent cyclops
Not mercedes hands

Thanks


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

mougino said:


> I found the review with real life picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered the black then discovered the grey and ordered it as well. The red in the logo bothers me somewhat but I think I can live with it on the black and the grey dials.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HunCame said:


> Hello. I have recently been looking at dive watches. But before I buy an expensive watch, I'd like to try out a very affordable diver, to see if I really like the style. So I have been eyeing the cheaper Chinese divers at AliEx. I'd still like to get the most bang for my buck, so can you suggest, which of the following watches would be the best buy.
> 1. Loreo diver, https://......./3175CO6
> 2. Carnival diver, https://......./38R3gpi
> 3. Pagani diver 1, https://......./2S4lbBX
> ...


For now, I would steer you in a different direction. I just bought two of these watches (the first one already arrived; then I liked it so much, I bought a second).

They are Citizen NY0040 watches; this very same model was used for 10 years by the Italian Navy Frogmen and Deep Sea Divers. It's a legit watch!

$99.99, manufacturer refurbished, with 2 year seller warranty. They're a reputable dealer.

Link here: https://www.ebay.com/itm/Citizen-Mens-Promaster-Automatic-Calendar-Black-Strap-42mm-Watch-NY0040-41E/264606608654?hash=item3d9bc86d0e:g:jpUAAOSwZCBeMEFc

I'm not putting down AliExpress bargain divers at all (there are indeed good watches to be found). It's just that when there's a deal this good on a legitimate, brand name, ISO Certified Diver w/ heritage and history (this model is 23 years old and running), and it barely costs more than the AliExpress divers, then I'd strongly recommend that you get the Citizen.

Hope that helps!


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

HunCame said:


> Hello. I have recently been looking at dive watches. But before I buy an expensive watch, I'd like to try out a very affordable diver, to see if I really like the style. So I have been eyeing the cheaper Chinese divers at AliEx. I'd still like to get the most bang for my buck, so can you suggest, which of the following watches would be the best buy.
> 
> Or perhaps you could suggest me something else in the 55-65 euro range, that meets the following.
> Must-haves:
> ...


I used bitly to shorten the url's, but for some reasen this did not work. But I hope, that you will suggest me some nice divers.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> I found the review with real life picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find and thanks for posting. I spent nearly an hour looking for a review with a pic last night 

I have to agree with Negakinu. The logo is a disaster on that dial. Looks like a transfer (pad applied?) logo, so not removable. I've taken a punt on the blue one anyway.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HunCame said:


> Hello. I have recently been looking at dive watches. But before I buy an expensive watch, I'd like to try out a very affordable diver, to see if I really like the style. So I have been eyeing the cheaper Chinese divers at AliEx. I'd still like to get the most bang for my buck, so can you suggest, which of the following watches would be the best buy.
> 1. Loreo diver, https://......./3175CO6
> 2. Carnival diver, https://......./38R3gpi
> 3. Pagani diver 1, https://......./2S4lbBX
> ...


The Invicta 9204 Pro Diver meets all your needs apart from the case size. It's only 37mm and regularly on sale for the price you're looking at. I paid £40 for mine at the back end of last year from Amazon.

NOT my pic!


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

HunCame said:


> Hello. I have recently been looking at dive watches. But before I buy an expensive watch, I'd like to try out a very affordable diver, to see if I really like the style. So I have been eyeing the cheaper Chinese divers at AliEx. I'd still like to get the most bang for my buck, so can you suggest, which of the following watches would be the best buy.


You will end up buying not one but few cheap watches, and probably find some flow at every one.
I would go for one, more expensive at start, steeldive, Heimdallr, san martin.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> I found the review with real life picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

HunCame said:


> Hello. I have recently been looking at dive watches. But before I buy an expensive watch, I'd like to try out a very affordable diver, to see if I really like the style. So I have been eyeing the cheaper Chinese divers at AliEx. I'd still like to get the most bang for my buck, so can you suggest, which of the following watches would be the best buy.
> 1. Loreo diver, https://......./3175CO6
> 2. Carnival diver, https://......./38R3gpi
> 3. Pagani diver 1, https://......./2S4lbBX
> ...


Your request was easy until the no merc hands. More limited choices if that is really required. Forget that and the 40mm Pagani I posted about last week is a great choice at around $90.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This looks interesting with the Seiko VH65 Quartz movement.

From the specification and description it appears to be stainless steel, although in the video here says he's not sure.






#Aliexpress ￡23.03 86%OFF | 2019 New PAGANI DESIGN Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Watch Men Leather 100M Waterproof Military Watch Men relojes hombre
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UC1f4









Instagram: no1viper


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

leastonh said:


> The Invicta 9204 Pro Diver meets all your needs apart from the case size. It's only 37mm and regularly on sale for the price you're looking at. I paid £40 for mine at the back end of last year from Amazon.
> 
> NOT my pic!
> View attachment 14827001


If you need an automatic, the 40mm *Invicta 9094* is often available around your price range, with a Seiko NH35. It does have Mercedes hands, but so do some on your list. It's certainly possible to find larger Invictas as well.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Looks decent! If they sold that with a sterile dial I'd order one. The logo is atrocious on that dial.


Agreed, I will try to scratch the logo off when I receive it and post my results.

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

HunCame said:


> Hello. I have recently been looking at dive watches. But before I buy an expensive watch, I'd like to try out a very affordable diver, to see if I really like the style. So I have been eyeing the cheaper Chinese divers at AliEx. I'd still like to get the most bang for my buck, so can you suggest, which of the following watches would be the best buy.
> 1. Loreo diver, https://......./3175CO6
> 2. Carnival diver, https://......./38R3gpi
> 3. Pagani diver 1, https://......./2S4lbBX
> ...


If you want good lume, you have to up your budget for a Steeldive, Heimdallr or San Martin.

QC for Loreo is a bit hit n' miss, same with PD.

I'd seen people suggesting the Invicta Pro Diver.
Here are a few comparison vids.

Loreo vs Invicta





Parnis vs Invicta





Carnival is built decently, even better than the Invicta but alas w/o a screwdown crown.


----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> I received this email today from Superbuy:
> "Dear Superbuy users:
> Due to the need of prevention and control of the coronavirus outbreak, the Chinese government stipulates that enterprises cannot resume work earlier than 9 Feb., therefore our Spring Festival Holiday will be extended to [9 Feb., 2020] (Beijing Time)."
> I suppose Aliexpress will be off a little bit longer


 My Pagani Design Daytona homage (finally) shipped today.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

HunCame said:


> Hello. I have recently been looking at dive watches. But before I buy an expensive watch, I'd like to try out a very affordable diver, to see if I really like the style. So I have been eyeing the cheaper Chinese divers at AliEx. I'd still like to get the most bang for my buck, so can you suggest, which of the following watches would be the best buy.
> 1. Loreo diver, https://......./3175CO6
> 2. Carnival diver, https://......./38R3gpi
> 3. Pagani diver 1, https://......./2S4lbBX
> ...


If you are planning to buy an expensive watch later, then you have enough money to buy a San Martin-tier sub now.

I think they're about $140. For this you will get excellent lume, reliable water resistance, sapphire, an NH35 and you'd have a watch worth selling on if you ever want to. The lowest tier subs are insufficient for a watch you're planning to wear every day, imo.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

ED209 said:


> The lowest tier subs are insufficient for a watch you're planning to wear every day, imo.


Agreed, but I don't think the watches he mentions are the lowest tier subs; they're over ten times the price of a Gonewa 😅 You probably don't want to be wearing a Gonewa every day, but you're probably going to get a decent service life from a $55-65 watch in my experience.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ED209 said:


> If you are planning to buy an expensive watch later, then you have enough money to buy a San Martin-tier sub now.
> 
> I think they're about $140. For this you will get excellent lume, reliable water resistance, sapphire, an NH35 and you'd have a watch worth selling on if you ever want to. The lowest tier subs are insufficient for a watch you're planning to wear every day, imo.


I think the Pagani's are the only ones I would trust. all others have less water resistance than I would trust as a daily...or they are a bit sketchy (the loreo says 200m but recent talk on here says otherwise)


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> For now, I would steer you in a different direction. I just bought two of these watches (the first one already arrived; then I liked it so much, I bought a second).
> 
> They are Citizen NY0040 watches; this very same model was used for 10 years by the Italian Navy Frogmen and Deep Sea Divers. It's a legit watch!
> 
> ...


My favorite less expensive diver is the Casio Duro MDV-106 https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MDV106-1AV-Analog-Watch-Black/dp/B009KYJAJY/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2OWUXPNIA84KB&keywords=casio+duro&qid=1580485739&sprefix=%2Caps%2C231&sr=8-1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rich_in_the_lou said:


> My favorite less expensive diver is the Casio Duro MDV-106 https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MDV106-1AV-Analog-Watch-Black/dp/B009KYJAJY/ref=sr_1_1?crid=2OWUXPNIA84KB&keywords=casio+duro&qid=1580485739&sprefix=%2Caps%2C231&sr=8-1


^^^ yes, this. And it's easy to mod too (here with a 12hr bezel from dhgate)









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I'm wondering if anyone has spotted any other cheap under-$100 analog quartz watches that have SAPPHIRE, ideally in a more minimalist type of design. The Nakzen Pagoda for $20ish I know did but the new versions are hardlex (though the silver dial one I got is still shipping with sapphire at least a month ago but the blue one is now hardlex).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This one's a little expensive, but definitely interesting.

#Aliexpress ￡170.23 24%OFF | Tuna SBDC051/053 Men Automatic Watches Full Luminous Kanagawa Ocean Wave Dial 200m WaterProof Stainless Steel diving Wrist watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UkoLo









Instagram: no1viper


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> ^^^ yes, this. And it's easy to mod too (here with a 12hr bezel from dhgate)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or you can buy a blue one and swap them:
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Inspired-Stainless-Quartz-Casual/dp/B083VMFR4C
Also another version:
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Womens...HQJSRSSTVR6&psc=1&refRID=R9V3374W1HQJSRSSTVR6


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

spacecat said:


> I am in South Laos atm, in an area called "4000 Islands" that are a lot of sand banks and small island in the middle of the Mekong River, near the border to Cambodia.
> 
> View attachment 14824871
> 
> ...


As a fellow small wrist, I too fear a watch too large. Sometimes, though, I say Sod it and get it anyway.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

spacecat said:


> I am in South Laos atm, in an area called "4000 Islands" that are a lot of sand banks and small island in the middle of the Mekong River, near the border to Cambodia.
> 
> View attachment 14824871
> 
> ...


Smiths / Timefactors is prototyping a 40mm version of the Captain Willard. You'll find more info on it here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/baby-willard-5113861.html

I'd suggest keeping an eye on this one and, better yet, making your voice heard. Heck, if any of y'all are wishing there were a smaller Willard out there, I hope you'll get in that thread (and perhaps get in touch directly with the company) to voice your support!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> I am in South Laos atm, in an area called "4000 Islands" that are a lot of sand banks and small island in the middle of the Mekong River, near the border to Cambodia.
> 
> View attachment 14824871
> 
> ...


7 inch wrist here, the cushion case of the 6105 wears very comfortable even on small wrists, its 47mm lug-to-lug is not disproportionate. My advice: do not miss the chance to try and sport a Willard homage, it's a mythical watch... If it's too big you can always resell it. Here are some wrist shots of my Merkur (same dimensions as the Steeldive)









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

The $45 Boderry. Definetely not a Swiss quartz mov't as it claims but possibly sapphire?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...expid=946e59bd-0312-4698-bf16-64a4cceacca0-43


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DomAndra said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has spotted any other cheap under-$100 analog quartz watches that have SAPPHIRE, ideally in a more minimalist type of design. The Nakzen Pagoda for $20ish I know did but the new versions are hardlex (though the silver dial one I got is still shipping with sapphire at least a month ago but the blue one is now hardlex).


Nakzen is still a good option:

This is their 41mm DW homage, *Nakzen SL4050G*









You can still find Nesun, Burei, De Feels and Ruimas models with sapphire for under $50


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Anyone has real life pictures of this sterile pelagos? Thanks. If you bought it, do you like it?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

DomAndra said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has spotted any other cheap under-$100 analog quartz watches that have SAPPHIRE, ideally in a more minimalist type of design. The Nakzen Pagoda for $20ish I know did but the new versions are hardlex (though the silver dial one I got is still shipping with sapphire at least a month ago but the blue one is now hardlex).


here is your new watch
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000005994748.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0etYlM4m


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Some other real life pictures of the poor man's Glashütte Original Sixties in gold:










Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Rob posted on on 31 January 2020

Hi,
Can the virus survive on Cargo if the packages have originated from an affected area.
We deal with China extensively and have concerned employees in our distribution Centres.
Thank you

Replies to Rob>

Comment by Blog editor posted on on 31 January 2020

Hi Rob,

There is no current evidence to suggest that the virus can be transmitted from (post/packages/parcels) from China.

Taken from: https://publichealthmatters.blog.gov.uk/2020/01/23/wuhan-novel-coronavirus-what-you-need-to-know/ - this question and reply is from the bottom comment section of the page.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

What we know for sure is that the previous corona virii (e.g. sars) can't survive for more than a couple of days on a surface. So the 30-45 days needed for a parcel to go overseas is probably long enough - so don't use fast courier.
On the other hand we still have no concrete data for the current virus yet.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

has anyone bought this Epoch tritium watch? and if so can you comment on the quality, or just in general is Epoch at the level of say San Martin or is this more like a Corguet with tritium?

I'm interested because its supposed to have a 9015 movement and is supposed to be 9.4 mm thick. I have a Thunderbolt with 9015 and really like it, I'd like to have something with the same movement, thin case but with tritium, but I'm not familiar with the quality of this brand. Any advice is appreciated.









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32865851324.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000014.3.67b33476OwkVzm&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.14976.159252.0&scm_id=1007.14976.159252.0&scm-url=1007.14976.159252.0&pvid=a9ff025a-76e2-42b6-9f04-432aeb96dc84&_t=gps-idcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller,scm-url:1007.14976.159252.0,pvid:a9ff025a-76e2-42b6-9f04-432aeb96dc84


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

OK so this is not a Watch of any shape, form or description, but I guarantee that any watch enthusiast can use one of these :-!

Glasses Magnifier Glass, 5 Lens Loupe Eyewear Magnifier With Led Lights Lamp,Headband Led Magnifying Glass For Reading, Looking

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32859172134.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.4da42e0e23XVRi

For most of what I need to do a 5X Loupe does the job, but this with the 5X lens gives me "hands free" binocular vision and the LED light is great too! For the money, I bought another pair for the Mem Sahib to use when she is sewing, both by hand and using her machine and she finds it very useful too. YMMV ;-)

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> OK so this is not a Watch of any shape, form or description, but I guarantee that any watch enthusiast can use one of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With my crap eyes I think some of these will come in very handy indeed. Cheers Jim


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Looking for a base watch for a mod. Need a date just or day date homage running a Seiko auto movement with a case diameter less than 40mm.

Anyone aware of such a thing?


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Is it just me or did the price of a bunch of watches go up? Not by a bit either but by like almost twice as much?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Looking for a base watch for a mod. Need a date just or day date homage running a Seiko auto movement with a case diameter less than 40mm.
> 
> Anyone aware of such a thing?


The Parnis Royal series is close. I think they use Miyota movements though.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

DomAndra said:


> Is it just me or did the price of a bunch of watches go up? Not by a bit either but by like almost twice as much?


The Chinese New year sale just ended, shipping of the goods might be just delayed by another week. Instead of getting buyers remorse and cancel the order the seller is so nice to give the illusion that you made an excellent deal.
In a few days prices will go back to normal, definitely no longer that high until the valentine day sale starts.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Someone knows the brand Sparco? I see some interesting looking models newly referenced on Ali: (all for ~$35)









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> With my crap eyes I think some of these will come in very handy indeed. Cheers Jim


I have -10 diopter myopia, when I need to do close-up manipulations I just remove my glasses and I have a natural x10 magnifier >_<

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mougino said:


> Someone knows the brand Sparco? I see some interesting looking models newly referenced on Ali: (all for ~$35)


Sparco make automobile racing gear, most notable seats and fire-resistant gloves and suits. If these are legitimate Sparco products, the tie-in of racing chronos makes some sort of sense.

Edit to add: I just realized all the straps have tire tread patterns. Maybe a little too enthusiastic a tie-in? :-d


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Some new findings:

€ 67 Bliger 41mm Quartz Chrono https://a.aliexpress.com/_TzEUp









€ 15 BIDEN Quartz 'Diver' https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tx4Ip









€ 161 Full Lume Steeldive Marine Master https://a.aliexpress.com/_UM3iZ









€ 11 EPW Quartz 'Diver' https://a.aliexpress.com/_UozKp









Nicolas

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I have -10 diopter myopia, when I need to do close-up manipulations I just remove my glasses and I have a natural x10 magnifier >_<
> 
> Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


I am sorry for you that you have that condition but at least you can use it to your advantage for some things!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I am sorry for you that you have that condition but at least you can use it to your advantage for some things!
> 
> Best regards,
> Jim












Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

mougino said:


> Some new findings:
> 
> € 15 BIDEN Quartz 'Diver' https://a.aliexpress.com/_Tx4Ip


I'm waiting for the SanDers


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

mlstein said:


> I'm waiting for the SanDers


Maybe they could also launch a brand for ladies: WarRen.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Sasropakis said:


> Maybe they could also launch a brand for ladies: WarRen.


Or, ClinTon


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just came across this SKX007 clone. NH36 movement, sapphire crystal, C3 lume, solid ss bracelet... pretty awesome deal. I'm trying to talk myself out of getting one...

#Aliexpress € 109,52 | SKX007 men's Watch Business Casual Automatic Luminous Sport Waterproof Watch Mechanical diving
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UkO9T









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I am thinking of picking up a submariner homage. I have smallish wrists at 6.5 inches and had been thinking of getting the loreo. I have seen that San Martin do one too and have heard good things about the brand. I was wondering if the San Martin was worth the extra outlay over the loreo. Do any of you have hands on experience?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> I am thinking of picking up a submariner homage. I have smallish wrists at 6.5 inches and had been thinking of getting the loreo. I have seen that San Martin do one too and have heard good things about the brand. I was wondering if the San Martin was worth the extra outlay over the loreo. Do any of you have hands on experience?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There's lots to pick from. The Tevise is on the low end without a screw down crown, but probably worth a try at $22 usd.

Moving up a bit you have the Pagani Design for $75 usd which gets you a sapphire crystal, screw down crown, and a decent Japanese movement with hacking/handwinding.

The San Martin is about twice as expensive as the previous and it does have the same movement, but the watch is better in several ways and I think their QC is better.

You also have the Parnis and Loreo somewhere in that mix north or south of the Pagani Design.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi all, I’m still chasing the perfect slim dress watch. I’ve been eyeing off the Cadisen and Starking, but my current ‘dress’ watch is a hand wind only, which suitsgiven how often I wear it! Also, it adds to the ritual of a special occasion.

Can anyone point me in the direction of a hand-cranker with a nice smooth hi-beat movement in the 36-39(maybe 40)mm range? Only other caveat, would prefer a quiet movement! My current dress watch is just an HMT, but I can’t have it running in our bedroom at night because it keeps my wife awake!

(...and yes, I know the Cadisen and Starking are auto AND hand wind, I’d just like to entertain the idea a good old fashioned piece for this purpose.)


----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

Is the Pagani Design sub homage any better than the Invicta Pro Diver?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

watchoz said:


> Is the Pagani Design sub homage any better than the Invicta Pro Diver?


I don't own either. I think if I had to choose between the two I'd go with the Pagani and get the same movement with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, and better bracelet. It is a bigger watch if size is an issue.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

watchoz said:


> Is the Pagani Design sub homage any better than the Invicta Pro Diver?


Interesting timing. This video was just released today.






I do feel compelled to say that the Invicta can be found for significantly less than the price stated in the video from time to time on Amazon. I purchased mine for $36.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

dfwcowboy said:


> I don't own either. I think if I had to choose between the two I'd go with the Pagani and get the same movement with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, and better bracelet. It is a bigger watch if size is an issue.


Pagani makes a 40mm sub. I would go for that since I find the Invicta branding on the case ugly. I own the 40mm pagani and it is great.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

watchoz said:


> Is the Pagani Design sub homage any better than the Invicta Pro Diver?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Pagani makes a 40mm sub. I would go for that since I find the Invicta branding on the case ugly. I own the 40mm pagani and it is great.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Could you please share a link to the 40mm Pagani sub? I poked around for a bit, but was only able to find the 43mm model which seems to be most common.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Kieranz said:


> I am thinking of picking up a submariner homage. I have smallish wrists at 6.5 inches and had been thinking of getting the loreo. I have seen that San Martin do one too and have heard good things about the brand. I was wondering if the San Martin was worth the extra outlay over the loreo. Do any of you have hands on experience?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you could stand a quartz watch, Invicta makes a number of 37.5mm, 200m WR Pro Divers. The Invicta 8932OB is probably the easiest one to find with a coin edge bezel.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This YouTuber is releasing a series of comparing 10 popular budget Sub homages.






Ngl seeing them side-by-side I have to agree that only a few are actually handsome. I like the San Martin and Steinhart.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Could you please share a link to the 40mm Pagani sub? I poked around for a bit, but was only able to find the 43mm model which seems to be most common.


not who you were asking, but:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_53

I think this is more of a Yachtmaster though....however, someone on here said it'll take the parnis inserts, so there's that.
bummed it's close to $100 though, makes it a tough sell over Parnis/Bliger. not sure you are getting too much more for your $20 extra. better clasp and better water resistance. not sure if the case is the same or not.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> not who you were asking, but:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_53
> 
> I think this is more of a Yachtmaster though....however, someone on here said it'll take the parnis inserts, so there's that.
> bummed it's close to $100 though, makes it a tough sell over Parnis/Bliger. not sure you are getting too much more for your $20 extra. better clasp and better water resistance. not sure if the case is the same or not.


That's the one. Similar to Parnis, which I like, but the Pagani has a Seiko movement. I have had good luck with DG movements you find in the Parnis, but the Seiko is more durable in my experience.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> has anyone bought this Epoch tritium watch? and if so can you comment on the quality, or just in general is Epoch at the level of say San Martin or is this more like a Corguet with tritium?
> 
> I'm interested because its supposed to have a 9015 movement and is supposed to be 9.4 mm thick. I have a Thunderbolt with 9015 and really like it, I'd like to have something with the same movement, thin case but with tritium, but I'm not familiar with the quality of this brand. Any advice is appreciated.
> 
> ...


No EPOCH owners? I guess that says something in and of itself!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> This YouTuber is releasing a series of comparing 10 popular budget Sub homages.
> 
> Ngl seeing them side-by-side I have to agree that only a few are actually handsome. I like the San Martin and Steinhart.


The reviewer seems to put a lot of stock in a set of arbitrary proportional relationships he doesn't well define. Seems to be trying to justify what he personally finds appealing, while admitting his own tastes have evolved recently. He seems to be basing his opinions on an actual Rolex, but doesn't appear to have ever owned one as he's just comparing his watches with pictures of a Rolex. He also barely mentions things like function, finish, and wearability at all.

It's kind of nice to see all the different homages next to each other so the review is worth watching, but I think he could have done a better job of explaining the criteria he's using rather than just offering his personal likes and dislikes.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Greggg3 said:


> No EPOCH owners? I guess that says something in and of itself!


When I was in 'tritium phase' I've looked at everything, including Epoch. Somewhere on WUS there's positive review of one of their Watches, 40mm automatic with 3-6-9 dial (edit: found it). Some people can't get through 'witess the times' on the dial, but other than that the watches seem to be ok.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> No EPOCH owners? I guess that says something in and of itself!


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=43825025

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> He also barely mentions things like function, finish, and wearability at all.
> 
> It's kind of nice to see all the different homages next to each other so the review is worth watching, but I think he could have done a better job of explaining the criteria he's using rather than just offering his personal likes and dislikes.


To respond to just this part of your comment, I would point out that this video is merely Episode 1 of a comparison series, the theme of this first video being appearance (of dial and bezel, apparently). So this review is only the beginning. I'd be very surprised if he didn't mention other factors in other videos.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

The elasticated strap with bronze(looking) hardware has arrived. I've done a review in f222 here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/alix-military-parachute-nylon-fabric-watchband-review-5121155.html


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

leastonh said:


> I've done a review in f222 here:
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/alix-military-parachute-nylon-fabric-watchband-review-5121155.html





WatchObsession said:


> There is no substitute for the original and best, Erika's Original


^this attitude is the kind of bullsh*t why I don't venture beyond f71


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

TheFinalHour said:


> ^this attitude is the kind of bullsh*t why I don't venture beyond f71


I have rewritten my review after being told that I was fastening the strap incorrectly. I did see the shameless plug for the other brand.

In the end, I paid £10.36 for a decent quality elasticated strap and I am very happy with it. The quality is good and I can't think of a reason why I'd pay over 6x as much for one with a brand name on it.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok... So the big homage (blatant copy I guess) of Citizen Promaster BN0151 has arrived. A mini review:
The watch looks gorgeous (for the *10.18* Bucks I paid), it came with a LED bracelet watch as a gift, it has a super comfortable silicon strap, which finally is long enough for my 7.5'' wrist and it came with all plastics on dial, bezel and back case (but not on the strap).
The case: a whooping 46mm in diameter (for me is perfect, I can pull 55 mm with no problem) alloy, with ss back and 3 atm WR, very good execution, no sharp edges or coarse surfaces. The case back is snap-on, I removed it, and had to use the press to put it back. 
The dial: clean, almost spartan, just the logo and the Ben Navis name. The second hand hits every mark which is really amazing for a Chinese *10.18$* watch. 
Lume: It has a super decent lume, (again surprising), it's above media, charged for 10 seconds with a UV lantern, it stayed on for 5 min.
The bezel: unidirectional, but has a significant (1 division) back-play, but if kept with 2 fingers on diametral spots and moved up-down, a rattling noise can be heard, and a movement can be felt. I'll try to take it out, maybe something can be done.
Strap: silicone, uber comfortable, the hardware is ok, with no sharp edges.
All in all, well worth the money for like 2-3 beers.
Some pictures


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

leastonh said:


> I have rewritten my review after being told that I was fastening the strap incorrectly. I did see the shameless plug for the other brand.
> 
> In the end, I paid £10.36 for a decent quality elasticated strap and I am very happy with it. The quality is good and I can't think of a reason why I'd pay over 6x as much for one with a brand name on it.


Yeah I'm agreeing with you, sorry if it wasn't clear. I quoted the first reply to your review as an example of the kind of elitist attitude I hate, thankfully that's largely absent here.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> Ok...
> The dial: clean, almost spartan, just the logo and the Ben Navis name. The second hand hits every mark which is really amazing for a Chinese 12$ watch.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000473729738.html


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

First time I see a lilac watch. And it's an Automatic. And it's a Jaragar (a reasonable quality Chinese brand)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...chweb0_0,searchweb201602_6,searchweb201603_53


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce NF9132m review


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

TheFinalHour said:


> Yeah I'm agreeing with you, sorry if it wasn't clear. I quoted the first reply to your review as an example of the kind of elitist attitude I hate, thankfully that's largely absent here.


No, it's all good. I took you to mean that 

It does seem kind of pointless spending more than £60 on some elasticated material with 3 cheap metal buckles stitched onto it. Even the Chinese version probably has a huge markup selling at £10.36, delivery notwithstanding. To hijack a thread with a blatant advertisement for your own business...well, ok I wouldn't begrudge someone a few quid, but still it was hardly a contribution!


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

pr0t0n said:


> When I was in 'tritium phase' I've looked at everything, including Epoch. Somewhere on WUS there's positive review of one of their Watches, 40mm automatic with 3-6-9 dial (edit: found it). Some people can't get through 'witess the times' on the dial, but other than that the watches seem to be ok.


Hey, thanks for the link!

I found "Epoch" watches made in Sweden, but I'm not sure if the ones on Ali are the same Swedish ones.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

pr0t0n said:


> When I was in 'tritium phase' I've looked at everything, including Epoch. Somewhere on WUS there's positive review of one of their Watches, 40mm automatic with 3-6-9 dial (edit: found it). Some people can't get through 'witess the times' on the dial, but other than that the watches seem to be ok.


They don't say which Miyota, so I would assume 8 series, and an 8 series Miyota with a stamped class bracelet for almost $200 seems a bit much. I suspect that is why these didn't generate much interest.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

After watching Jody from JOMW latest video about £10 watch challenge. I thought it sounded like fun, so decided to look through my collection and found this one that I'd forgotten about.

So here's a quick review of it:






Instagram: no1viper


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> After watching Jody from JOMW latest video about £10 watch challenge. I thought it sounded like fun, so decided to look through my collection and found this one that I'd forgotten about.
> 
> So here's a quick review of it:
> 
> ...


I think I paid about $10 for one of these some years back. I think I still have it somewhere. Believe it or not I think it's probably appreciated in value by a higher percentage than any watch I've ever owned. I should have bought dozens of them.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Been reading some bios of the guy. 
Turns out, he may have been much more interesting as a person and thinker than is generally given credit for. 
We'll leave it at that.



dfwcowboy said:


> I think I paid about $10 for one of these some years back. I think I still have it somewhere. Believe it or not I think it's probably appreciated in value by a higher percentage than any watch I've ever owned. I should have bought dozens of them.
> 
> View attachment 14842411


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Been reading some bios of the guy.
> Turns out, he may have been much more interesting as a person and thinker than is generally given credit for.
> We'll leave it at that.


His effort to trade surplus women to the United States certainly raised my eyebrows when I learned of it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> After watching Jody from JOMW latest video about £10 watch challenge. I thought it sounded like fun, so decided to look through my collection and found this one that I'd forgotten about.
> 
> So here's a quick review of it:
> 
> ...


Eyki Pebble FTW









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

+2 for Eyki


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Double... :-(


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Is this EYKI still available in Ali?


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

cousswrc said:


> Is this EYKI still available in Ali?


Yes, although the black version seems to be sold out in many places. The price is usually around $4.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32971423165.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.48534c4dWSiL6N

The original strap is rubbish so you should replace it. For example a mesh bracelet costs around $3. The lug width is 18mm.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32827555950.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.30334c4dXn7Cz3


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

I love my Eyki.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dropmyload said:


> I love my Eyki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome on the orange strap! 

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> They don't say which Miyota, so I would assume 8 series, and an 8 series Miyota with a stamped class bracelet for almost $200 seems a bit much. I suspect that is why these didn't generate much interest.


The 6026G (A or B) is ~$275, and is supposed to be a 9015, and its supposed to be 9.4 mm case thickness - that and the tritium are what are appealing to me, but not sure about the level of finish, and whether it would actually show up with a 9015, etc. The B version has the 12 and 6 in tritium (sort of like Ball does). Can't decide if $275 is too much to gamble on an Ali order...


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Re tritium watches I like the carnival field watch but I've decided against getting a watch that literally has 15 viles filled with radioactive liquid from China. I mean I'm sure I'm being slightly overly cautious and you probably wouldn't get instant cancer from owning one but I'm not too sure about the workers in the plants where they're produced.
Because of all the things that damn Mao should be credited for according to some, you can't argue that improving things for the workers in China has been one of them.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

The tritium in tubes is gas, radioctive form of hydrogen, so if you broke a tube it would just float straight up above the heavier air. Also it has a different type of radiation to deadly raduim.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> The 6026G (A or B) is ~$275, and is supposed to be a 9015, and its supposed to be 9.4 mm case thickness - that and the tritium are what are appealing to me, but not sure about the level of finish, and whether it would actually show up with a 9015, etc. The B version has the 12 and 6 in tritium (sort of like Ball does). Can't decide if $275 is too much to gamble on an Ali order...


The 9015 is a thinner movement and allows for a thinner case. The 8200 series are around 5.67mm so I'm not sure if they would fit in a 9.4mm case. The 9000 series are 3.9mm.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> Re tritium watches I like the carnival field watch but I've decided against getting a watch that literally has 15 viles filled with radioactive liquid from China. I mean I'm sure I'm being slightly overly cautious and you probably wouldn't get instant cancer from owning one but I'm not too sure about the workers in the plants where they're produced.
> Because of all the things that damn Mao should be credited for according to some, you can't argue that improving things for the workers in China has been one of them.


I'm not sure but I don't think tritium tubes are produced in China. I've heard that Carnival et al import them from Switzerland.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm not sure but I don't think tritium tubes are produced in China. I've heard that Carnival et al import them from Switzerland.


Haha yeah a lot of Ali watches would like you to believe that they're from Switzerland. But it might be true, what do I know. I'm not some kind of tinfoil hat guy by the way, I my phone lives in my jeans pocket right next to my nutsack and if I forget to drink my coffee I nuke it in the microwave. But you have to draw the line somewhere.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

For those who like watches with big numbers and sterile dial, and an adjustment lever on the movement.

I have to admit; the temptation is strong but I got only two places left in my box which will be taken by Vostok watches on their way to yours truly.

View attachment 14843781










Seller link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32630453693.html
You might find better price if you hang around in AliX for sometime.

The dial of this watch reminds me of hruodland watch which was post a few weeks earlier probably in this thread.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> Haha yeah a lot of Ali watches would like you to believe that they're from Switzerland. But it might be true, what do I know. I'm not some kind of tinfoil hat guy by the way, I my phone lives in my jeans pocket right next to my nutsack and if I forget to drink my coffee I nuke it in the microwave. But you have to draw the line somewhere.


Unless something has changed recently, all tritium tubes used in watches come from MB Microtec, a Swiss company. The watches themselves may be made anywhere, the tubes come from Switzerland.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> Haha yeah a lot of Ali watches would like you to believe that they're from Switzerland. But it might be true, what do I know. I'm not some kind of tinfoil hat guy by the way, I my phone lives in my jeans pocket right next to my nutsack and if I forget to drink my coffee I nuke it in the microwave. But you have to draw the line somewhere.


Tritium gas tubes and Superluminova are Swiss manufactured items. There is a huge logistics/production chain between Switzerland and China, since many Swiss watch brands produce a surprising number of parts in China, so Chinese watchmakers have easy access to Swiss H3 tubes..

There is only one company in the world, currently producing Tritium gas tubes: *https://www.ablogtowatch.com/how-glow-dark-tritium-gas-tubes-made-mb-microtec/*

And Tritium is extremely safe. The radiation is sealed in the tubes. *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tritium_radioluminescence*


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Ordered one month ago, received today. €68.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000016568510.html









I received this strap today, too. I love it.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32882720503.html


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Folks,

I don't post very much as I don't have too much to contribute, but I owe it to my fellow members, and one in particular, as an overdue thank you.

TLDR: Thank you, Mougino. I've risked the hit on this to thank you and the others here who contribute to this thread and inspire too many purchases.

---

The original story is here. This is the continuation.

---

It came. A little less than two weeks and it just beat the Coronavirus delays. This is my initial impression after opening and just holding.









I'm surprised at how accurate the pictures or renders were. I got what I bought. It felt hefty, an admirable trait in a watch that evokes a sense of quality and suspicions of durability. Fiddling with it - I could tell it wasn't titanium (not that I was expecting that!), but I could also tell that it had more sheen than the more matte finish of the Pelagos. Regardless, I was impressed.









Holding it in different lights I there is very little flash or reflection from the dial and bezel. I wasn't looking for sunburst or anything flashy. The simplicity of design, bordering on dull, is what attracted me and this doesn't disappointed. I had thoughts of the Seiko Snow Monster (SKZ331K1), but muted. Elegant.









I found a few imperfections, of course, but one of those I find adds subtle character that I don't see on many watches (at least ones that I have). One issue is the black mark on the 11 marker. It really stands out and ugh. Looks bad. The lume isn't pure white either. From different angles it has yellowed enough to be noticeable. We'll see if I can grow to ignore it. In the picture you'll notice that the bezel appears to be textured. That's not the camera being fuzzy. That's not dust or a film covering it. It is, indeed, a subtle texture that be seen if you look close enough. I'm not sure if it's intentional, but it adds interest when you really look, yet looks solid and smooth from a normal perspective.









The bracelet isn't much to write home about. It's solid, it feels good, it matches the case and it fits into the lugs appropriately. Of course it's huge on me and I've had to remove every single link and fully adjust the micro on the huge deployant just to get it to fit and even then... no. I had to remove the clasp and remove yet another link. Suffice to say it now fits just fine, but I have no room left for adjustment. If you have a 6.5" wrist, you're right on the cusp of having to find a new way to strap this one on.

The bezel is thin. I tried to find the right angle to capture it, but I just can't. It's very finely coin edged and is very difficult to grip and manipulate with bare hands. I find the clicks to be weak. Not satisfactory. I play with the bezel on the Heimdallr just because it's so, so satisfying to hear and feel those strong, healthy clicks. This is the opposite, but not sloppy. The clicks are tight and the play is minimal, but not they aren't fiddle worthy.

Likewise, the screw down crown does not give me much confidence. It's a little looser than I'd expect when setting the time, and looser yet when setting the date. It took a bit to get it to screw down correctly. Was it cross threading, or because it's finely coin edged like the bezel, was I just getting a terrible grip? Time will tell.

With regard to the movement: I haven't opened it up so I have no idea what is powering the hands. I wore it all day today with confidence. I set the time in the AM and it's still spot on tonight (who cares about seconds? Not I!) Watching the sweep of the seconds is a charm. It has less stutter than my SRP481K1 and is surprisingly smooth. Once in a while I will see a perceptible stutter.

I'm happy with this purchase. This watch will definitely get a lot of time in the rotation. It's entirely sterile. No branding anywhere. While the Seiko Ice Monster says "I'm big. I'm meaty. I have presence. I'm not gaudy." And the Heimdallr Trident Shark says "I'm subtle. I'm functional. I work well and I look good." This piece says "I'm elegant and understated. I'm nice."


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

@Camaro95 nice pictures, congrats for the acquisition! 

It should be possible to remove the stem and access the dial, and use a q-tip to remove the black mark... But if that's not your thing, maybe leave it at that and ask for a partial refund from the seller? (like $10-15?)

In any case, enjoy your 'Pelagos' in good health! 

Nicolas

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

If anyone is interested I've done a quick review of my Sugess S0008 Tourbillon with the Seagull ST8000 movement.






Instagram: no1viper


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> If anyone is interested I've done a quick review of my Sugess S0008 Tourbillon with the Seagull ST8000 movement.


Great review. Thank you. Very nice watch, and attractively priced too.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Can this be so? An automatic, stainless steel "diver" for under $15 from Fngeen?

The quartz versions are under $10.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_sT7Kmp


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> For those who like watches with big numbers and sterile dial, and an adjustment lever on the movement.
> 
> I have to admit; the temptation is strong but I got only two places left in my box which will be taken by Vostok watches on their way to yours truly.
> 
> ...


Was wishlisting this watch. Only thing that bothers me terribly is the color mismatch between the lume in the hands and the numerals on the dial...some of the customer review pictures from other sellers are ghastly.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can this be so? An automatic, stainless steel "diver" for under $15 from Fngeen?
> 
> The quartz versions are under $10.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_sT7Kmp


I guess at that price you can't really expect the cyclops to line up with the date wheel.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

dfwcowboy said:


> They don't say which Miyota, so I would assume 8 series, and an 8 series Miyota with a stamped class bracelet for almost $200 seems a bit much. I suspect that is why these didn't generate much interest.


Funny You're saying that, because on the topic I've linked there's whole discussion about how WUSers are spoiled by 'specs vs price' dilemma .


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

According to the seller the Ploprof homage is again delayed until at least May...









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

pr0t0n said:


> Funny You're saying that, because on the topic I've linked there's whole discussion about how WUSers are spoiled by 'specs vs price' dilemma .


Seems to be the reality of mass produced watches. For such items there's always going to be expectations of certain features, and especially more obvious shortcomings like stamped clasps. It doesn't really matter that Rolex used them for decades and they are still going strong. There's just going to be folks who are turned off by the absence of things which can be found on much cheaper watches. So we get entire classes of watches that have virtually the same set of features at the same price points. It kinda makes it hard for things like tritium tubes to be incorporated into mainstream watches, because you either have to cut costs in certain areas, or increase the price beyond what the market will bear.


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)

Yesss


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can this be so? An automatic, stainless steel "diver" for under $15 from Fngeen?
> 
> The quartz versions are under $10.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_sT7Kmp


I have two FNGEEN Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra homages and they are definitely not stainless steel. In fact the pictures of that Submariner homage show the back which says "stainless steel back" which usually indicates that the rest of the watch is alloy. And the movement is Tongji which can be described something like "semi automatic" because it usually requires some hand winding too. But of course when the price is around $15 you can't expect much. At least the FNGEEN Aqua Terra homages I have are still working (although I haven't really used them) but the quality is rather questionable.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

dfwcowboy said:


> Seems to be the reality of mass produced watches. For such items there's always going to be expectations of certain features, and especially more obvious shortcomings like stamped clasps. It doesn't really matter that Rolex used them for decades and they are still going strong. There's just going to be folks who are turned off by the absence of things which can be found on much cheaper watches. So we get entire classes of watches that have virtually the same set of features at the same price points. It kinda makes it hard for things like tritium tubes to be incorporated into mainstream watches, because you either have to cut costs in certain areas, or increase the price beyond what the market will bear.


That's true, but the discussion was more about people getting quite thin Sinn/Ball automatic hybrid with sapphire, 100WR, screw-down crown and tritium tubes for about $200 and still nitpicking or asking for more. We're spoiled .


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> If anyone is interested I've done a quick review of my Sugess S0008 Tourbillon with the Seagull ST8000 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A flying tourbillon for that kind of price is amazing. Really nice watch and I could sit looking at the tourbillon moving for hours. Thanks for posting the video.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can this be so? An automatic, stainless steel "diver" for under $15 from Fngeen?
> 
> The quartz versions are under $10.


I have one of these and the finish is surprisingly decent for the price...unless you look too closely between the lugs. Beware the movement though. The rotor isn't heavy enough to wind the movement in normal wear. I ended up hand winding because the power reserve wasn't even being charged enough to last overnight. After a few days, the hand winding stopped working too.

The case is plated brass and the plating is thin enough to scratch off really easily. It has a horrible bezel action with lots of back play, crap lume and a cyclops you have to tilt the watch quite a bit in order to use because it's so misaligned.

On a good note, the sweeping second hand, exhibition caseback and fingerprint/smudge on the rotor are quite nice ;-)

You do get what you pay for with this one.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

baczajka said:


> That's the one. Similar to Parnis, which I like, but the Pagani has a Seiko movement. I have had good luck with DG movements you find in the Parnis, but the Seiko is more durable in my experience.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


And it doesn't make such a noise like the movement in the Parnis. It's a beautiful watch but I can't use it just because the rotor is so loud. It's a shame.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Nice looking watch but price is weird.

#Aliexpress US $662.40 20%OFF | Men's Manual Mechanical Watch Retro Style SEAGULLST1901 Movement 3ATM Mineral glass Stainless steel Chronograph Wrist watch male
https://a.aliexpress.com/_siAhjB


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Inque said:


> Nice looking watch but price is weird.
> 
> #Aliexpress US $662.40 20%OFF | Men's Manual Mechanical Watch Retro Style SEAGULLST1901 Movement 3ATM Mineral glass Stainless steel Chronograph Wrist watch male
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_siAhjB


Yeah the pricing on this one is all over the place. I had my eye on it for quite a while. The lowest I saw it go was £300. So in the end I decided to go with this instead:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B7yeZKTJMW_/

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

kslav said:


> My Carnival Pilot arrived yesterday after 22 days of traveling from China to US East
> Coast
> 
> View attachment 14806379
> ...


Looks great, very tempted to get one of these. How is it running, do you know what movement it has?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

pr0t0n said:


> That's true, but the discussion was more about people getting quite thin Sinn/Ball automatic hybrid with sapphire, 100WR, screw-down crown and tritium tubes for about $200 and still nitpicking or asking for more. We're spoiled .


You've almost described the Yelang V1020, which is a poorly reviewed watch, but it does show such a thing is at least approachable.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Camaro95 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I don't post very much as I don't have too much to contribute, but I owe it to my fellow members, and one in particular, as an overdue thank you.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your impressions.
Did you already have a chance to check the quality of the lume? Is there any lume on the bezel?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Trev_L said:


> Looks great, very tempted to get one of these. How is it running, do you know what movement it has?


This one looks amazing. Is it really 38mm?









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

baczajka said:


> This one looks amazing. Is it really 38mm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just checked on AliX and yes, the Carnival Huaweigj is indeed 38mm diameter without the crown. Then I went into Chinesewatchwiki to determine the movement and my guess is that it is a Beijing SB12 since it comes with either 22 or 25 Jewels. If you look at the the viewback case pictures you can see it says 25 jewels. Again, I am guessing it is a derivative of the 2813 but I am sure HoustonReal can help you further if I am wrong. Either way, I am sure the movement is not Japanese.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Link please to this, beer is hindering progress! 

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Beer, watches, and Aliexpress never end up the way you expect. Be careful there.


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can this be so? An automatic, stainless steel "diver" for under $15 from Fngeen?
> 
> The quartz versions are under $10.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_sT7Kmp


I got this guy






from https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000064356525.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.75793720gmXQCv&algo_pvid=1cecda00-5d16-46d7-bd37-8061a55378f4&algo_expid=1cecda00-5d16-46d7-bd37-8061a55378f4-4&btsid=b77f8db2-e828-45f4-b8d3-66e19a94e3af&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_9,searchweb201603_53, pried the bezel insert off and put it on my Citizen. $10 for a nice bezel insert works for me


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> After watching Jody from JOMW latest video about £10 watch challenge. I thought it sounded like fun, so decided to look through my collection and found this one that I'd forgotten about.
> 
> So here's a quick review of it:
> 
> ...


I just typed in oulm in AliExpress's search bar and I have to say it's not for the faint hearted. I think it's safe to say that yours is the best looking oulm by a fairly huge margin ?


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

So I persevered and found this Giuliano Mazzuoli homage. One of Oulm's less offensive watches in my opinion, even though Oulm's designer (who is apparently a unique one) didn't add much of his own to this piece. Surprising to see a homage to what I'd have to imagine is a pretty niche and little known brand.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> I just typed in oulm in AliExpress's search bar and I have to say it's not for the faint hearted. I think it's safe to say that yours is the best looking oulm by a fairly huge margin


Well they do say on the back "A Unique Designer"  You definitely can't accuse them of just ripping off other designs, or only making homages.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Speaking of tritium tube watches, anyone heard of these.... Claims to have Seiko NH35, sapphire crystal, and some appear to have a sandwich dial. Some of their other models claim to have a miyota 9015.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001911657.html


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> I just checked on AliX and yes, the Carnival Huaweigj is indeed 38mm diameter without the crown. Then I went into Chinesewatchwiki to determine the movement and my guess is that it is a Beijing SB12 since it comes with either 22 or 25 Jewels. If you look at the the viewback case pictures you can see it says 25 jewels. Again, I am guessing it is a derivative of the 2813 but I am sure HoustonReal can help you further if I am wrong. Either way, I am sure the movement is not Japanese.


If only this was 5bar water resistant, would get it right away!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

See my review of the $140 Boddery Titanium Auto here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50941797










Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> See my review of the $140 Boddery Titanium Auto here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50941797


Makes me wonder if the movement is a Miyota 9015. I wish they had made the hands larger. They seem way too small for the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> Makes me wonder if the movement is a Miyota 9015. I wish they had made the hands larger. They seem way too small for the watch.


The 9015 is 24 jewels no? This one is advertised as 21 jewels. And the power reserve doesn't match too: 72 hr advertised Vs. 42 hr for the 9015.

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> The 9015 is 24 jewels no? This one is advertised as 21 jewels. And the power reserve doesn't match too: 72 hr advertised Vs. 42 hr for the 9015.
> 
> Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


There several variations of the 9 series Miyotas, but I don't know if any have 21 jewels and I'm pretty sure none have that much power reserve. But the case is relatively thin, which makes me think 9 series. If not Miyota, then probably some type of Chinese movement. If it is a Chinese movement and the notoriously bad Ali advertised specs are to be believed, then the HZ7 is the only one I could find with a match.

List of Chinese watch movements - Chinese Watch Wiki


----------



## jakartans (Oct 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> rich_in_the_lou said:
> 
> 
> > My favorite less expensive diver is the Casio Duro MDV-106 https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MDV106...o+duro&qid=1580485739&sprefix=,aps,231&sr=8-1
> ...


Can you please share the link to buy that bezel, im planning to buy one.. thanks


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Haha, I got a message on Ali app, with reduced price at quartz Nakzen, of.... 46 to 51$. Yes, the 20$ Nakzen. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mougino said:


> The 9015 is 24 jewels no? This one is advertised as 21 jewels. And the power reserve doesn't match too: 72 hr advertised Vs. 42 hr for the 9015.
> 
> Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


According to the Chinese watch movement wiki, the automatic Hangzhou HZ7 movement is high-beat, has 21 jewels and a 72 hour power reserve.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jakartans said:


> Can you please share the link to buy that bezel, im planning to buy one.. thanks


I swapped just the insert, not the full bezel... The donor watch is a James Bond 'Spectre' clone of the brand OCYSA, going for ~$10. Search aliexpress or dhgate or ebay for "ocysa watch" and sort by price.

E.g. at the time of writing:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_UrdzU
https://m.dhgate.com/product/luxury-wristwatches-james-bond-007-300-master/456913910.html










Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> According to the Chinese watch movement wiki, the automatic Hangzhou HZ7 movement is high-beat, has 21 jewels and a 72 hour power reserve.


Bingo Nega 

Indeed I asked the seller and this was his answer:



BODDERY Official Store said:


> Hi dear friend.Have a great day!This watch uses a domestic Hangzhou 7 series movement 7M01 with a diameter of 30mm, a thickness of 5.73mm, 21 jewels, and a frequency of 28800. With long power(72 power reserve ), high frequency and stable performance, it is one of the few high-performance movements made in China.


Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> I swapped just the insert, not the full bezel... The donor watch is a James Bond 'Spectre' clone of the brand OCYSA, going for ~$10. Search aliexpress or dhgate or ebay for "ocysa watch" and sort by price.
> 
> E.g. at the time of writing:
> 
> ...


Any bezel insert for a Planet Ocean 45mm (or at least there's two sizes, you wnat the bigger one) will fit a MDV-106 perfectly. Just in case someone wants more choice or doesn't want to risk damaging one removing it from a donor watch.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> I swapped just the insert, not the full bezel... The donor watch is a James Bond 'Spectre' clone of the brand OCYSA, going for ~$10. Search aliexpress or dhgate or ebay for "ocysa watch" and sort by price.
> 
> E.g. at the time of writing:
> 
> ...


Any bezel insert for a Planet Ocean 45mm (or at least there's two sizes, you wnat the bigger one) will fit a MDV-106 perfectly. Just in case someone wants more choice or doesn't want to risk damaging one removing it from a donor watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Do you ever miss 1970's tapestry? Search no more! Have a taste of these wonderful psychedelic patterns now directly on your wrist!








https://a.aliexpress.com/_Uppc4

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

mougino said:


> I swapped just the insert, not the full bezel... The donor watch is a James Bond 'Spectre' clone of the brand OCYSA, going for ~$10. Search aliexpress or dhgate or ebay for "ocysa watch" and sort by price.
> 
> E.g. at the time of writing:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link...do you think we can put an auto mouvement in that case?

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm pretty sure this case is the same as the deber/corgeut/ sterile sm300 homage with a miyota mouvement...I plan to reshape the case/lugs, this ocysa could be a nice piece for a sketch...

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Toofsy said:


> I'm pretty sure this case is the same as the deber/corgeut/ sterile sm300 homage with a miyota mouvement...I plan to reshape the case/lugs, this ocysa could be a nice piece for a sketch...
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


Negative, the case has nothing to do with other meca homages. It's cheap alloy and too thin for a Miyota.

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

mougino said:


> Negative, the case has nothing to do with other meca homages. It's cheap alloy and too thin for a Miyota.
> 
> Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


Ok thanks I'm going to stay on the auto homage...or I'm still looking for another base to reshape to reach the look of the Squale 60th anniversary case and some skindiver from 60's

Any idea?

I'm not afraid to reshape will hand fill Vostock?









Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Do you ever miss 1970's tapestry? Search no more! Have a taste of these wonderful psychedelic patterns now directly on your wrist!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That store name 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> Do you ever miss 1970's tapestry? Search no more! Have a taste of these wonderful psychedelic patterns now directly on your wrist!


Good reminder to always pack condoms.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mougino said:


> I swapped just the insert, not the full bezel... The donor watch is a James Bond 'Spectre' clone of the brand OCYSA, going for ~$10. Search aliexpress or dhgate or ebay for "ocysa watch" and sort by price.
> 
> E.g. at the time of writing:
> 
> ...


Any chance you recorded the insert OD and ID?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

It amazes me how out of touch the Chinese watch manufacturers apparently are. I mean if they know how to operate an AliExpress store you'd think that at least one of them could figure out how to read watchuseek forums to see what people might actually like? I don't expect to be personally catered to, but as far as I know literally *no one* asked for a submariner with a 70s pattern dial, red framed indexes and cathedral hands. And it's obvious why no one asked: it's extremely ugly. Why does it exist? Does anyone prefer this over a regular Submariner homage?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I wish someone would make a submariner with a 70s pattern dial, red framed indexes and cathedral hands.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

I have been looking but has anyone seen a Chinese homage to a reverso tank watch, as the closest to one is a rotary. It's an itch I need to scratch, but I have had no luck finding one yet, or is that design still flying under the Chinese watchmakers radar.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Any chance you recorded the insert OD and ID?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/casio-mdv106-bezel-insert-size-4010202.html#/topics/4010202?page=1

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

FattMatt said:


> I have been looking but has anyone seen a Chinese homage to a reverso tank watch, as the closest to one is a rotary. It's an itch I need to scratch, but I have had no luck finding one yet, or is that design still flying under the Chinese watchmakers radar.


There are homages with the look but not the 'Basculante' function:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_TRVSM









https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ulr00









https://a.aliexpress.com/_ULZHA

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> It amazes me how out of touch the Chinese watch manufacturers apparently are. I mean if they know how to operate an AliExpress store you'd think that at least one of them could figure out how to read watchuseek forums to see what people might actually like? I don't expect to be personally catered to, but as far as I know literally *no one* asked for a submariner with a 70s pattern dial, red framed indexes and cathedral hands. And it's obvious why no one asked: it's extremely ugly. Why does it exist? Does anyone prefer this over a regular Submariner homage?


The most sold watches on Ali are absolute abominations with as much bling as possible. I don't think they care much about what we on watchuseek think.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> It amazes me how out of touch the Chinese watch manufacturers apparently are. I mean if they know how to operate an AliExpress store you'd think that at least one of them could figure out how to read watchuseek forums to see what people might actually like? I don't expect to be personally catered to, but as far as I know literally *no one* asked for a submariner with a 70s pattern dial, red framed indexes and cathedral hands. And it's obvious why no one asked: it's extremely ugly. Why does it exist? Does anyone prefer this over a regular Submariner homage?


My experience with the Chinese is purely getting Computers made, from Desktops to Laptops to now mainly Tablets and all the other associated bits and pieces associated with Computers. From my knowledge they mainly concentrate on their Home Market and the associated Far East market areas. Because for them it is local and the culture and language is similar. In the early days my biggest issue was always getting the Keyboard right, going from a US keyboard to a UK keyboard, was something like venturing into a Black Hole! And getting the US keyboard was a bit like asking for the moon.

In comparison the number of watches made are minuscule! We have to realise and accept that we are a Tiny Niche Market! To give you an example, In the Tech and City news there is this Report:

*Apple sold more watches than the entire Swiss watch industry last year* :roll:

OK so you can take these figures with a pinch of Salt or for what they are, but it just shows you how big or not the Watch market is compared to other industries, and this comparison is really about people buying a piece of Wrist Jewellery or whatever you wish to call it.

So if I was running an outfit in China right now and my bosses/shareholders were asking me to create turnover figures and I had the choice of making a Swiss Watch Clone or a Smart Watch Clone, guess where my vote would be? Without trying to be overly negative, 2020 is going to be a Challenging Year. We are yet to find out how this Virus panic is going to pan out. But from my experience I will say that we don't know the half of it yet. It could be either a Damp Squib or the impact is going to be serious because we don't know the true scale of it, but either way the days of loads of cheap watches on AliX could be in for a very rough patch!

My advice would be if you see something you like right now then grab it with both hands! Right now from what I see the dealers are selling off stock and battening down the hatches. In truth, good or bad, this current problem will take months to resolve and confidence will take longer to recover! So best thing is to Smile and Move On and wait to see what pans out I think. :-s

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

TheFinalHour said:


> It amazes me how out of touch the Chinese watch manufacturers apparently are. I mean if they know how to operate an AliExpress store you'd think that at least one of them could figure out how to read watchuseek forums to see what people might actually like? I don't expect to be personally catered to, but as far as I know literally *no one* asked for a submariner with a 70s pattern dial, red framed indexes and cathedral hands. And it's obvious why no one asked: it's extremely ugly. Why does it exist? Does anyone prefer this over a regular Submariner homage?


Hello  Well, it worked a lot in the 70s were they so dumb ? It was just as it is right now : everyone wants what the other has. I've seen recently some wallpapers with looking quite fun actually, eg : https://www.homelisty.com/papiers-peints-tendance/ . 
I guess it's like with personal taste and actually i like the blue one, reminds me of the sea i'm missing so much.
Btw has this watch a good movement ?

About how the stores are working it is interesting indeed, but when i saw the answer of the shop were Nicolas bought its last treat (the one with Hangzhou movement, a refined one it seems) i was gladly surprised, and i'm sure some owners know very well the market, and technically speaking some seems to manage very well. It's culturally speaking than we need to be trained/adjust to their terrain, as much as they try their best to be able to sell


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I have bought a mobile phone from Aliexpress from november, i received it, i opened the parcel and used it, so ... no virus so far  

We'll only know the exact definition of the virus in April it seems, untill then : watch your hands carefully.

I've not seen really new or exiting watches since months now. Maybe this Cartier homage above? It's interesting to see the variations, which one will you recommend ? Houston real i think you bought one similar, i can't remember exactly : was it from Guanqin ? Is it ok since then ?

Thanks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> Makes me wonder if the movement is a Miyota 9015. I wish they had made the hands larger. They seem way too small for the watch.


This is a Hangzhou 7 Series movement.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> There are homages with the look but not the 'Basculante' function:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for commenting, I guess it might be a niche market or complicated design the Chinese are not going to get into. Shame


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Mougino, sadly, none of those links work for me...


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

TheFinalHour said:


> It amazes me how out of touch the Chinese watch manufacturers apparently are. I mean if they know how to operate an AliExpress store you'd think that at least one of them could figure out how to read watchuseek forums to see what people might actually like? I don't expect to be personally catered to, but as far as I know literally *no one* asked for a submariner with a 70s pattern dial, red framed indexes and cathedral hands. And it's obvious why no one asked: it's extremely ugly. Why does it exist? Does anyone prefer this over a regular Submariner homage?


Funny you should say that as I've just come across a Yema Yachtingraf with a very similar face!&#55357;&#56832; The French must like em!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe the Chinese domestic market is where the action is for these makers / sellers, but these brand names are killing me.
And not in a good way. :-(

They seem to be getting bolder in their disregard for how they sound to ears tuned to English.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

I think the reason for these nonsensical names is they're trying to come up with something "Western-looking". It doesn't matter if the compilation of letters make no sense, looks close enough.

People in the West also do something similar. Specially when it comes to tattoos. Don't know what it means? Don't matter/Close enough!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Indeed, people are people. They just wannabe wannadoo close enuf.

I wonder if star-faring ET civilizations do this kind of thing also?
Are we the only insane species of monkeys?



Tsarli said:


> I think the reason for these nonsensical names is they're trying to come up with something "Western-looking". It doesn't matter if the compilation of letters make no sense, looks close enough.
> 
> People in the West also do something similar. Specially when it comes to tattoos. Don't know what it means? Don't matter/Close enough!
> 
> View attachment 14852603


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

^ Yeah the names are problematic. There's a couple cheapo quartz I wanna try out but I'd be too self-concious to wear a watch that says rebirth on it or "the Twelfth" with an X2 in place of the 12:

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB10Oh2...th=1000&hash=8229ab78db294012d4ae0a0c207e9cea


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> ^ Yeah the names are problematic. There's a couple cheapo quartz I wanna try out but I'd be too self-concious to wear a watch that says rebirth on it or "the Twelfth" with an X2 in place of the 12:


If you allow the Chinglish to trip you up, you are going to miss out on some great watches, my friend.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Made me laugh harder as I scrolled down.



dfwcowboy said:


> If you allow the Chinglish to trip you up, you are going to miss out on some great watches, my friend.
> 
> View attachment 14853537
> 
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dfwcowboy said:


> If you allow the Chinglish to trip you up, you are going to miss out on some great watches, my friend.
> 
> View attachment 14853537
> 
> ...


Watcher is Japanese.

https://www.wancher.com

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Are we the only insane species of monkeys?


I'm leaning to believe we are. Agent Smith was right all along.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Watcher is Japanese.
> 
> https://www.wancher.com


What makes that model unique is they never issued a right hand version and yet still it remains quite popular with southpaws.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> If you allow the Chinglish to trip you up, you are going to miss out on some great watches, my friend.
> 
> View attachment 14853543


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

At least you know it will always be wound up and running









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> At least you know it will always be wound up and running
> 
> 
> 
> ...




https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

K1w179 said:


> At least you know it will always be wound up and running


Most people would be surprised at all the ways ambidexterity comes in handy (no pun intended).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> ^ Yeah the names are problematic. There's a couple cheapo quartz I wanna try out but I'd be too self-concious to wear a watch that says rebirth on it or "the Twelfth" with an X2 in place of the 12:
> 
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB10Oh2...th=1000&hash=8229ab78db294012d4ae0a0c207e9cea
> 
> View attachment 14853517


I have one of these REBIRTH. A simple swipe of a Q-tip dipped in alcohol got rid of the logo.









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

"Love is love," they say.
And Handlove even more so.:-!



caktaylor said:


> Wancher is Japanese.
> 
> https://www.wancher.com
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

mougino said:


> I have one of these REBIRTH. A simple swipe of a Q-tip dipped in alcohol got rid of the logo.


Looks like the Jolly Green Giant has got his wiener out again.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

Does anybody know if there is a decent sub 40mm Aqua Terra homage still being made?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Dennis K said:


> Does anybody know if there is a decent sub 40mm Aqua Terra homage still being made?


At one time I wanted to buy this one. It's right at 40mm so perhaps a bit larger than you wanted, but it does a decent job of recreating the look of the Aqua Terra. It's very hard to find right now and the link provided has it at about double the price you could buy it for a year or two ago. I don't think I'd pay that much for it.

There's the Seiko SRPB41 which is about the same size as the previous and not quite as good of a reproduction. I think it's overpriced for what you get, but it is an attractive watch. The SARY057 is bigger still, but closer to the look. Like the SRPB41 I don't think it's a great value. The SARB033 comes less close or about the same, but does have a smaller case. They are out of production, but you can still pick them up at about $400. This puts it slightly more expensive than the previous two, but you get a better movement, sapphire crystal, and a better bracelet, so a better value IMO.

The Hamilton Jazzmaster has some models that come less close to the look, and they are more expensive than the previous, but perhaps a better value as you get a better Swiss watch.

The Sea-Gull Seamaster was a very nice option at one time and I wish I had bought one. They are no longer being made unfortunately although you might find one on the used market.

I hope someone comes up with some better options as I'd dearly love an Aqua Terra, but not for 4 figures.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

As much as I hate these patently absurd Chinglish names, I hate sterile dials even more. Only saying.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Dennis K said:


> Does anybody know if there is a decent sub 40mm Aqua Terra homage still being made?





dfwcowboy said:


> The Sea-Gull Seamaster was a very nice option at one time and I wish I had bought one. They are no longer being made unfortunately although you might find one on the used market.
> 
> I hope someone comes up with some better options as I'd dearly love an Aqua Terra, but not for 4 figures.


Epoch 6029 (Tritium, Sapphire glass and powered by a 28,800 bph Sea-gull ST-2130)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32510149168.html

Other options include the classic Sangdo Aqua Terra (40mm) & Corguet (41mm)

Sangdo
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825379190.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32823222529.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32823254493.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32823252024.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32822681212.html

Corguet 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000122169098.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Duplicate


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Epoch 6029 (Tritium, Sapphire glass and powered by a 28,800 bph Sea-gull ST-2130)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32510149168.html


For another $170 you can get it with a ETA 2824-2 which seems like the better way to go. I wish there were more reviews of it. I wish it had the same style dial as the Epoch President, that would more closely match the Aqua Terra. Some of the models show that dial except for the blue one.

Found a crappy digitized voice review on the youtubes. It does show the pinstripe dial on the blue one.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I love my Pagani Design PD1649, copy of the Tag Heuer Autavia Isograph.














View attachment 14855175


















































Came for 69€ with an extra blue leather strap. 
The matte dial with the right light reveals its beautiful gritty texture. 
The ceramic bezel insert is domed. 
The bracelet is nice with solid end link and milled clasp with three holes for microregulation and a 15mm extension for the wet suit. 
100m (declared) water resistance. 
The movement is the reliable NH35A.
Only minor issues the slight misalignment and little play of the bezel and some sharp edges on the bracelet.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I don't know if anyone else knows this, but you can load the Rakuten plug-in on your browser and get 2.75% cash back on Ali-Xpress. I've been using this for a while now and it works. Just be sure and check the "Don't sell my data" option so you don't get junk emails.


----------



## Vric (Jun 24, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> For another $170 you can get it with a ETA 2824-2 which seems like the better way to go. I wish there were more reviews of it. I wish it had the same style dial as the Epoch President, that would more closely match the Aqua Terra. Some of the models show that dial except for the blue one.
> 
> Found a crappy digitized voice review on the youtubes. It does show the pinstripe dial on the blue one.


I would be carefull paying extra for "eta" movement since most brand outside the Swatch group can't get ETA parts (let alone Chinese brand)
I bet you would end up with an Asian 2428 clone.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Epoch 6029 (Tritium, Sapphire glass and powered by a 28,800 bph Sea-gull ST-2130)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32510149168.html
> 
> Other options include the classic Sangdo Aqua Terra (40mm) & Corguet (41mm)
> ...


I thought about this and ordered the Epoch in steel/blue with the Sea-Gull movement. I decided against the one with the ETA. If the ST2130 isn't a good one, I'll drop in a ETA for $140usd shipped from ebay. I've been looking for an Aqua Terra homage for a long time and I've been looking for a tritium tube watch, so this checks both boxes. I couldn't find much in the way of reviews so I'm kinda rolling the dice here. I just couldn't justify rolling the dice at $450 for the ETA version. With the Sea-Gull movement there's less of a chance I'll get a good one, but at $170 less it won't be such a pain if the watch is a dud.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Vric said:


> I would be carefull paying extra for "eta" movement since most brand outside the Swatch group can't get ETA parts (let alone Chinese brand)
> I bet you would end up with an Asian 2428 clone.


I just bought an ETA 2428 (top grade no less) on ebay, so you can still get them. I've seen a few watches outside the Swatch group with ETA movements, just not any selling on a large scale. I didn't read about it too closely, but there was some judgement against ETA that requires them to keep supplying movements outside the Swatch group through this year. Epoch sells this watch in two versions, one with a Sea-Gull movement and one with an ETA. The ETA is $170 more, so it doesn't make sense they would charge more for a lesser movement. Plus the watch has a display caseback, so it's not as if you wouldn't know right away if you get scammed, and Ali has at least some protection against this sort of thing.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

For $20 I also found a homage Aqua Terra rubber strap for the EPOCH 6029G. Not sure if it will fit, but worth a shot. Hard to go wrong with nutural rubber.


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

View attachment DSC03883.jpg


----------



## Nort2068 (Jun 14, 2015)

This one too
View attachment DSC03890.jpg


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> I love my Pagani Design PD1649, copy of the Tag Heuer Autavia Isograph.
> 
> Came for 69€ with an extra blue leather strap.
> The matte dial with the right light reveals its beautiful gritty texture.
> ...


Congrats, great watch with excellent specs.
I'm thinking of buying one myself. 
Did you test the crystal? It's advertised as hardlex


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Ale De Alis said:


> Congrats, great watch with excellent specs.
> I'm thinking of buying one myself.
> Did you test the crystal? It's advertised as hardlex


I'm not sure how you'd test for hardlex, but it's Seiko proprietary so I'm not sure how they would get it to begin with.


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 14855511


Nice!

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 14855511


Do you have a link for that?

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm not sure how you'd test for hardlex, but it's Seiko proprietary so I'm not sure how they would get it to begin with.


Oinofilo, in his review, was talking about sapphire. 
The crystal is advertised as hardlex (which usually means mineral crystal).
I was hoping Oinofilo tested the crystal with a ds II


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I just bought an ETA 2428 (top grade no less) on ebay, so you can still get them. I've seen a few watches outside the Swatch group with ETA movements, just not any selling on a large scale. I didn't read about it too closely, but there was some judgement against ETA that requires them to keep supplying movements outside the Swatch group through this year. Epoch sells this watch in two versions, one with a Sea-Gull movement and one with an ETA. The ETA is $170 more, so it doesn't make sense they would charge more for a lesser movement. Plus the watch has a display caseback, so it's not as if you wouldn't know right away if you get scammed, and Ali has at least some protection against this sort of thing.


That would be an ETA "2824" but you just transposed numbers-----no big deal. I have considerable experience w/the Sea-Gull ST-2130 (ETA 2824 clone----ST-21-- series of high beat movements) and it all has been good. From my experience, equally as good as the ETA in terms of build (viewback case) and accuracy. In fact, it is better than a few ETA's and Sellita's I have had. On a Chinese watch especially, I would never pay a couple hundred dollars premium for an ETA. I have also had an ST-1812 (ETA-2892 clone) which is even better-----this movement is in a Lobinni----- here is a quick look.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> Congrats, great watch with excellent specs.
> I'm thinking of buying one myself.
> Did you test the crystal? It's advertised as hardlex
> 
> View attachment 14855677


Yes, the reviews say hardened mineral. I wish the watch was a bit smaller too.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Nort2068 said:


> View attachment 14855511


I wish they hadn't used three different typefaces on the dial. It just looks wrong. Otherwise, a great looking watch.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> That would be an ETA "2824" but you just transposed numbers-----no big deal. I have considerable experience w/the Sea-Gull ST-2130 (ETA 2824 clone----ST-21-- series of high beat movements) and it all has been good. From my experience, equally as good as the ETA in terms of build (viewback case) and accuracy. In fact, it is better than a few ETA's and Sellita's I have had. On a Chinese watch especially, I would never pay a couple hundred dollars premium for an ETA.


I have owned three ST-2130s. Two of the three have run better than any non-top or chronometer grade 2824 or SW200 that I have owned, extremely impressive accuracy from a budget movement, better than most 9015s I've owned too. Unfortunately two of the three have also stripped their keyless works. Fortunately a friendly brand owner with whom I'd done a fair business over the years repaired both of them for free despite one of them not being a watch he had produced. Given I've had many more 2824 and SW200 family movements and that none of them have had keyless works issues, that 2/3 failure rate stands out in my mind, and I'd be leery of buying another at this point.



johnmichael said:


> I have also had an ST-1812 (ETA-2892 clone) which is even better-----this movement is in a Lobinni----- here is a quick look.


Now I would be excited to try out one of those. The keyless works on the 2892 are supposedly a more robust design anyway, so that might have fixed the Achilles heal I encountered on the 2130. I had not realized Sea-Gull had a 2892 clone yet. That's exciting news.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Nort2068 said:


> This one too
> View attachment 14855513


Still tempted by this one! Just not sure how it would look on the wrist.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000205800310.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> That would be an ETA "2824" but you just transposed numbers-----no big deal. I have considerable experience w/the Sea-Gull ST-2130 (ETA 2824 clone----ST-21-- series of high beat movements) and it all has been good. From my experience, equally as good as the ETA in terms of build (viewback case) and accuracy. In fact, it is better than a few ETA's and Sellita's I have had. On a Chinese watch especially, I would never pay a couple hundred dollars premium for an ETA. I have also had an ST-1812 (ETA-2892 clone) which is even better-----this movement is in a Lobinni----- here is a quick look.


I've heard of plenty of people who have had good luck with the ST2130 and some not so much. What a Swiss movement gets you is superior craftsmanship and QC. Inside most Chinese movements you're going to find hairs, dust, dried skin, and fingerprints left from direct handling. in time these things stand a decent chance of fowling the movement. That's not to say it will. I have a cheap Chinese watch with a ST1780 I've owned for 10 years. It runs better than any movement I own including Rolex, genuine ETAs and their clones, Seikos, and Miyotas. It runs -2 s/d average, 4 seconds of positional error with 320 amplitude and 0 beat error. Incredible for any 10 year old movement that has never been serviced regardless of who makes it. i don't remember what I paid for that watch, but I definitely got my money's worth out of it.

I really don't care which country the watch originates. My concern is my investment. With a $100usd or less watch I figure if I get 4-5 years out of it and it tanks, I'll toss it and feel like I got my money's worth. If I'm paying more than $200 and it tanks in a few years, then I'm not going to feel so good about my investment. So in for a penny, in for a pound I say. If I'm paying upwards of $250 for a watch, then I'm really going to want something better than a Chinese movement. In this case I ultimately decided to go with the Sea-Gull because it's right around that threshold of expendability and at least it takes a 2824 clone. In my case I actually have a spare ETA 2824 along with the tools and skills to drop one in if needed. Someone else might want to consider the ETA, especially since it's only $170 more which is about what a Swiss 2824 or Sellita SW200 will cost for the movement alone. Just my $0.02usd worth.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> As much as I hate these patently absurd Chinglish names, I hate sterile dials even more. Only saying.


The only sterile dials I like are on the B-Uhr FL23883 watches.


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Aeryn said:


> Haha, I got a message on Ali app, with reduced price at quartz Nakzen, of.... 46 to 51$. Yes, the 20$ Nakzen.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


I also saw this ridiculous price increase.

I bought this Nakzen during winter sale (and a 3$ coupon) for 14 euros.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Ale De Alis said:


> Congrats, great watch with excellent specs.
> I'm thinking of buying one myself.
> Did you test the crystal? It's advertised as hardlex
> 
> View attachment 14855677


Sorry, it's my fault. I thought it might have the same sapphire crystal as the PD Submariner, but I was wrong. I tested it and it is definetly NOT sapphire.


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

dfwcowboy said:


> The only sterile dials I like are on the B-Uhr FL23883 watches.


The same here. I just have to look away when I see a sterile dial. They look so empty and unfinished for me. But some people like them.

Gesendet von meinem Smartphone mit Gedankenkraft


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> @No1Viper, the straps I got from Hengrc were pretty good. Let us know what the ones you got are like.


I just received my leather HENGRC straps from AliExpress and wow. The quality you get for £6 is outstanding. I would have paid more than £30 and not complain for this. Good hefty steel buckle, seamless transition from leather to rubber. Only flaw a bit of excess glue on the watch side of one strap, nothing a nail clipper won't fix.

I think I found my go to supplier of leather straps.

Forgot to mention UK delivery in exactly 13 days!

https://a.aliexpress.com/_s9lid4

Quick pics to follow. They look much better in the flesh.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

We need a sub-forum with reviews of affordable straps. Ali and Etsy has a lot of cheap straps. I think many if not most are complete crap, but I also think there's a lot of jewels out there.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I thought about this and ordered the Epoch in steel/blue with the Sea-Gull movement. I decided against the one with the ETA. If the ST2130 isn't a good one, I'll drop in a ETA for $140usd shipped from ebay. I've been looking for an Aqua Terra homage for a long time and I've been looking for a tritium tube watch, so this checks both boxes. I couldn't find much in the way of reviews so I'm kinda rolling the dice here. I just couldn't justify rolling the dice at $450 for the ETA version. With the Sea-Gull movement there's less of a chance I'll get a good one, but at $170 less it won't be such a pain if the watch is a dud.


I'll be watching to see what you think of the Epoch quality, I'm interested in the 6026G with 9015 mvt, but just wonder in general about the quality of the watch. I can't find much out there about them, so I wonder why they aren't more popular, because like you're saying, going by the pictures and specs they look great, the 6029 looks really nice, nice size too. I'm hoping you like it!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> I'll be watching to see what you think of the Epoch quality, I'm interested in the 6026G with 9015 mvt, but just wonder in general about the quality of the watch. I can't find much out there about them, so I wonder why they aren't more popular, because like you're saying, going by the pictures and specs they look great, the 6029 looks really nice, nice size too. I'm hoping you like it!


I suspect they are simply another Chinese mushroom brand. From the one review I found there's actually a few things I like better than the real Omega Aqua Terra, namely quick set date, tritium lume, no butterfly clasp, and sword hands. I have no illusions this watch is going to be better than a real Aqua Terra, but still promising.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> We need a sub-forum with reviews of affordable straps. Ali and Etsy has a lot of cheap straps. I think many if not most are complete crap, but I also think there's a lot of jewels out there.


My problem is that whatever source they're using, they're all too thick. I want a two-piece strap that has the same thinness as the leather natos that are like 1.5ishmm thick.

Etsy has a lot of sellers from the Ukraine for reasonable price who I'm fairly sure are getting actual leather rather than the Chinese synthetic type.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> My problem is that whatever source they're using, they're all too thick. I want a two-piece strap that has the same thinness as the leather natos that are like 1.5ishmm thick.
> 
> Etsy has a lot of sellers from the Ukraine for reasonable price who I'm fairly sure are getting actual leather rather than the Chinese synthetic type.


When they won't slip through I can usually get them on by removing the spring bar, positioning the strap, and putting the spring bar back on. The problem I have is the thick ones don't tuck very well in the keepers and the watch sits too high. Zulus are better in this regard but still have the tuck problem.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

San Martin automatic flieger ~140$ on ali






https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_sqisvk


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I suspect they are simply another Chinese mushroom brand. From the one review I found there's actually a few things I like better than the real Omega Aqua Terra, namely quick set date, tritium lume, no butterfly clasp, and sword hands. I have no illusions this watch is going to be better than a real Aqua Terra, but still promising.


theres a Epoch watch in Sweden, just google "epoch watches sweden", or epoch.se but I don't know if this is the same brand - the watches on epoch.se don't say "witness the times", although the font looks similar...


----------



## Zombie_Assassin (Jan 1, 2015)

Does anybody know of any Helm style watches on Ali??


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The names can be a real turnoff. Main reason why I haven't pulled the trigger on a Corgeut yet (not the worst name, but it's not good). Luckily some of my favourite Chinese specials (Steeldive, San Martin, Cadisen) also have decent names.

Also +1 on a Ali strap thread. Would love to hear some experiences, as I'm always looking out for straps on Ali



Gedmis said:


> San Martin automatic flieger ~140$ on ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I've been meaning to get one, €170 is not bad. But tbh, why not spend double and get the real deal? Laco is one of the 5 German watch manufacturers that made the genuine Fliegers back in WW2, and they offer a very similar watch for €340. Yes, 2x the price, but you get 'Made in Germany', good QC and after-service, resell value, and a good brand with very significant Flieger heritage. I'd rather save up for the real deal.

https://www.laco.de/en/watches/pilot-watches-basic/pilot-watch-aachen-blaue-stunde-42mm-automatic


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> I just received my leather HENGRC straps from AliExpress and wow. The quality you get for £6 is outstanding. I would have paid more than £30 and not complain for this. Good hefty steel buckle, seamless transition from leather to rubber. Only flaw a bit of excess glue on the watch side of one strap, nothing a nail clipper won't fix.
> 
> I think I found my go to supplier of leather straps.
> 
> Forgot to mention UK delivery in exactly 13 days!


I received this bracelet today. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32842654339.html







Amazing price/quality ratio. I'll change the (decent) clasp because it's too light but the links are outstanding.

I bought days ago this leather strap. I paid €6.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33029818320.html







Kostasd87 , I agree with you, they could have asked €30 and still it would have been a bargain.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ale De Alis said:


> I received this bracelet today.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32842654339.html
> View attachment 14858483
> 
> Amazing price/quality ratio. I'll change the (decent) clasp because it's too light but the links are outstanding.


Thanks for posting this!!!  I've been looking for something to fit my Bulova Accutron for a while and there aren't many steel bracelets at 18mm that are of decent quality on AliX. Most seem to start at 20mm. This is exactly what I've been after.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for posting this!!!  I've been looking for something to fit my Bulova Accutron for a while and there aren't many steel bracelets at 18mm that are of decent quality on AliX. Most seem to start at 20mm. This is exactly what I've been after.


You'll love it!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

The black version arrived today with a dead battery. I popped in a new one and it works. It's an SR626SW by the way. I'm not quite sure what to think about the rose gold hands and hour markers. They add a bit contrast to the dial but it's the first time I've seen this color combo on a watch. I have the grey one coming in Thursday.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tcl said:


> The black version arrived today with a dead battery. I popped in a new one and it works. It's an SR626SW by the way. I'm not quite sure what to think about the rose gold hands and hour markers. They add a bit contrast to the dial but it's the first time I've seen this color combo on a watch. I have the grey one coming in Thursday.
> 
> View attachment 14858753


Hard to see the dial pattern on the picture. How is it in real life?

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

mougino said:


> Hard to see the dial pattern on the picture. How is it in real life?
> 
> Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


It's very subtle on the black dial. It looks like a textured dial and doesn't add any color. I actually like that.


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

Seeking community opinion- what is your experience with build quality of Chinese bracelets and straps?

Have anyone experience of them falling apart on their own or with minimal force? Having defective pins or quick release springbars?

Not that I want to use them for $1000 watch, but I prefer when even cheaper watch remains on my wrist...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

goctavius said:


> Seeking community opinion- what is your experience with build quality of Chinese bracelets and straps?
> 
> Have anyone experience of them falling apart on their own or with minimal force? Having defective pins or quick release springbars?
> 
> Not that I want to use them for $1000 watch, but I prefer when even cheaper watch remains on my wrist...


It's a mixed bag, kind of like the watches themselves. Sometimes they are not bad and sometimes they are complete junk. The ones that are junk I take off and chuck straight away, so I can't speak to their reliability. In my experience you stand a better chance of getting a passable bracelet, especially on some of the divers. I do detest a butterfly clasp on a bracelet, and unfortunately many of the Chinese watches have those. Many do have a proper milled clasp and solid end links, which is more than I can say for some of my Seikos.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> theres a Epoch watch in Sweden, just google "epoch watches sweden", or epoch.se but I don't know if this is the same brand - the watches on epoch.se don't say "witness the times", although the font looks similar...


I've seen those and wondered if it's the same company. My guess was it isn't, but I'm not sure.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Very nice. I've been meaning to get one, €170 is not bad. But tbh, why not spend double and get the real deal? Laco is one of the 5 German watch manufacturers that made the genuine Fliegers back in WW2, and they offer a very similar watch for €340. Yes, 2x the price, but you get 'Made in Germany', good QC and after-service, resell value, and a good brand with very significant Flieger heritage. I'd rather save up for the real deal.


There's certainly something to be said for 'Made in Germany' and resale potential, but there's just no way I'm going to spend that kind of money on a watch with a Miyota 8 series movement. Rotor noise doesn't bother me all that much, but it's horrible in that one and I'd guess even more so with that type of case. That being said, besides rotor noise lots of folks report positively on that movement, although it is used in very cheap watches.

Judging from the one I have, San Martin makes some very good watches and I have a few watches with the NH35 and the equivalent 4R36. So not a bad way to go really.

I briefly considered the entry level Laco, but in the end I decided to build my own flieger out of internet parts. I'm using Helenarou case, dial, and hands, a hand made strap, and an ebay 2824 top grade movement which I believe is better than any of the Lacos. At the end of it all I'll have a watch that costs a bit more than the Aachen, but I think I'll be much happier with it.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

kostasd87 said:


> I just received my leather HENGRC straps from AliExpress and wow. The quality you get for £6 is outstanding. I would have paid more than £30 and not complain for this. Good hefty steel buckle, seamless transition from leather to rubber. Only flaw a bit of excess glue on the watch side of one strap, nothing a nail clipper won't fix.
> 
> I think I found my go to supplier of leather straps.
> 
> ...


Very nice! You've definitely sold me, however I wonder what color one of the straps is? Red? Red/brown? Please advise and, nice find!


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone have experience with a watch company called Geneva or Kingnuos? They both have some 38mm quartz watches that I wanna try out.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

If anyone is interested, I've done a quick review of my Bliger Sterile GMT Seamaster homage.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

goctavius said:


> Seeking community opinion- what is your experience with build quality of Chinese bracelets and straps?
> 
> Have anyone experience of them falling apart on their own or with minimal force? Having defective pins or quick release springbars?
> 
> Not that I want to use them for $1000 watch, but I prefer when even cheaper watch remains on my wrist...


Very mixed. The prices don't always indicate quality, so don't be fooled into thinking the more expensive ones will be much better. That's not my experience.

I bought a couple that turned out to have folded links that didn't show up on the pics (they appeared solid) - went straight in the bin! One I've never seen before that contained solid cylindrical and rectangular bars with the links folded over them so tightly I broke a link removal tool trying to remove one for the laughs. In the bin! One that had such sharp edges on the inside of each link I had to sand them down. Also resigned to the bin. Another that had large enough gaps between the links that it plucked wrist hairs every time I moved my hand. Bin!

The spring bars have all so far been ok quality wise, although the ones sent with the bracelets aren't always the right length, so beware that one.

Having said all that, I have had a fair few bracelets which have turned out to be exceptionally good quality, with tight links (no rattle), consistent brushing, solid end links, machined clasp etc.

As dfcowboy said, I've had more decent quality bracelets than ones I threw away. Just read the description carefully and look at the pics closely


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> Very nice! You've definitely sold me, however I wonder what color one of the straps is? Red? Red/brown? Please advise and, nice find!


Thank you! Glad you found my post helpful.

The one in the closed packaging is dark brown, the other one is red/brown.

It's a little stiff out of the box but put it under a book or two for a day and it's perfectly bent.

Couple of wristshots of the red/brown one I happen to wear atm:









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

I can confirm the quality of the HENGRC straps. By far the best I bought until now on Ali when it comes to leather straps.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Has anyone bought this 'Field type' watch from Ali?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000547723055.html


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

no-time said:


> View attachment 14860419
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought this 'Field type' watch from Ali?
> ...


If the lug to lug is really over 50mm that thing will be too big for many.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good.
Did you recently get this?

Bcz, I just saw this on FB, and am wondering how / why some shipments seem to be going through, and others are not











Schaffelaer said:


> I can confirm the quality of the HENGRC straps. By far the best I bought until now on Ali when it comes to leather straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> View attachment 14860419
> 
> 
> Has anyone bought this 'Field type' watch from Ali?
> ...


That's a no for me, too long lugs + bezel not lumed.









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm starting to worry about China's people.
I've ordered a strap on 24/01 and they haven't shipped it yet.
I'm afraid the situation might be a lot worse than expected. :-(


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ale De Alis said:


> I'm starting to worry about China's people.
> I've ordered a strap on 24/01 and they haven't shipped it yet.
> I'm afraid the situation might be a lot worse than expected. :-(


I was wondering the same. My oldest outstanding order is from 16th Jan and is still showing 'Awaiting Shipment'. It's an awful situation for them :-(


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I was wondering the same. My oldest outstanding order is from 16th Jan and is still showing 'Awaiting Shipment'. It's an awful situation for them :-(


I hope they find a vaccine, soon.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> There's certainly something to be said for 'Made in Germany' and resale potential, but there's just no way I'm going to spend that kind of money on a watch with a Miyota 8 series movement. Rotor noise doesn't bother me all that much, but it's horrible in that one and I'd guess even more so with that type of case. That being said, besides rotor noise lots of folks report positively on that movement, although it is used in very cheap watches.
> 
> Judging from the one I have, San Martin makes some very good watches and I have a few watches with the NH35 and the equivalent 4R36. So not a bad way to go really.
> 
> I briefly considered the entry level Laco, but in the end I decided to build my own flieger out of internet parts. I'm using Helenarou case, dial, and hands, a hand made strap, and an ebay 2824 top grade movement which I believe is better than any of the Lacos. At the end of it all I'll have a watch that costs a bit more than the Aachen, but I think I'll be much happier with it.


Miyota 8-series for €340 is not cheap. But neither is manufacturing and operating in 1st world countries. And a Miyota 8000 is a solid entry level movement. You see people line up to pay €300 for an SKX with 7s26, so movement isn't everything. As long as it's a reliable (Japanese+) movement, I'm not too fussy tbh-if anything I'm happy Laco put in a cheaper movement so they can have budget models, rather than only offer €1000+ watches.

Biggest consideration for me is definitely heritage in this case, though. I normally don't value heritage that much (I'm here on the Ali thread buying Chinese watches, after all), but when you can get the original Flieger manufacturer for only 2x the price of a Chinese homage/copy, I'd much rather support the real deal. To me it elevates it from a Chinese wannabe watch to an actual conversation piece. I'd also much rather support the German (original) industry than a Chinese homage industry.

Not saying the San Martin is a bad way to go btw. I'm a fan of what San Martin has been making-some of the best on Ali.

All subjective, of course.



no-time said:


> Has anyone bought this 'Field type' watch from Ali?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000547723055.html


If you have average or above sized wrists (7+ inch), 51mm lug-to-lug is fine. My Steeldive also has 51mm lug-lug, but I actually like it. Straight lugs on divers gives it a more vintage look. 
But yeah, if you have smaller wrists, 51mm lug-lug could be a problem.

Other than that, Steeldive has been releasing some really solid watches. Would recommend.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hoping you guys can help me out.
I recently got a $100 gift card tooooo....Ebay. I know it's not Ali-X but I feel I can kind of cross shop a bit.
Looking for my next piece. Figure $220 total price. 

62MAS is up there, but most other "big hitters" are kinda crazy prices on Ebay compared to Ali-X.

I might just go for a Rootbeer Parnis GMT (Since I love the look and need a bracelet diver in my collection) and use the extra for either a rivet bracelet for my Tiger concept watches, or possibly one of those hit or miss retro divers with acrylic.

but I'm open to suggestions. 41mm max, 20mm lug width, Automatic, pretty much anything but Gold will be considered.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

baczajka said:


> If the lug to lug is really over 50mm that thing will be too big for many.
> 
> Yes traditionally a field watch is meant to be smaller to make it practical for outdoor use, but I'm still tempted ...hmmm, i'll have to have a good think, because its not a £50 /$65 price watch.
> 
> Anyone know any decent field watches on AliEx, i'm looking for mechanical and (ideally an accurate) Quartz, with a sand-blasted case and a legible dial?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> hoping you guys can help me out.
> I recently got a $100 gift card tooooo....Ebay. I know it's not Ali-X but I feel I can kind of cross shop a bit.
> Looking for my next piece. Figure $220 total price.
> 
> ...


Parnis seems to have a decent rep as far as buying Chinese watches on eBay goes (and the only Chinese brand I've looked at eBay as well as AliX). Sounds like a GMT would be a solid choice.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody bought this Nomos Lambda homage from Cadisen (or one of the other Lambda homages)? Not sure if it's good quality, it's rather cheap.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32857426241.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7ae92e0eJbIG3t

I want a Bauhaus watch. Figured the Lambda is king, but also comes with a regal price-tag (~20k). Max Bill automatic is not off the table but at ~€700+ it's too steep for something I'd just casually wear every now and then.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Anybody bought this Nomos Lambda homage from Cadisen (or one of the other Lambda homages)? Not sure if it's good quality, it's rather cheap.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32857426241.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7ae92e0eJbIG3t
> 
> I want a Bauhaus watch. Figured the Lambda is king, but also comes with a regal price-tag (~20k). Max Bill automatic is not off the table but at ~€700+ it's too steep for something I'd just casually wear every now and then.


Not that one, but I have this Cadisen. The watch itself was decent with a nice Japanese movement, but they definitely skimped on the strap. They don't specify which movement is used in the one you are looking at, so I'd assume a Chinese one.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> hoping you guys can help me out.
> I recently got a $100 gift card tooooo....Ebay. I know it's not Ali-X but I feel I can kind of cross shop a bit.
> Looking for my next piece. Figure $220 total price.
> 
> ...


I purchased a Shakey 62MAS from eBay. I was able to get the version with sapphire and drilled lugs (the drilled lugs were not available on Aliexpress at the time) for $179. I purchased it from an eBay store called "blackoctober" that appears to be out of stock of the 62MAS at the moment.

You may also want to check out the sellers "Official Watch Deals" and "Watches Half Price." They often have very good prices on new and refurbished Bulova, Citizen, and Alpina watches. The sellers appear to be related in some way (they are both based out of Houston), but the posted prices can be dramatically different for the same product. Be sure to cross-shop. And, the refurbished units are usually, but not always, in pristine condition. The couple of watches I have purchased have been flawless, but some users have posted receiving items that were, well, flawed. I don't remember reading any complaints about returns of those flawed items.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/officialwatchdeals/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=

https://www.ebay.com/sch/watcheshalfprice/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_ipg=&_from=


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> It amazes me how out of touch the Chinese watch manufacturers apparently are. I mean if they know how to operate an AliExpress store you'd think that at least one of them could figure out how to read watchuseek forums to see what people might actually like? I don't expect to be personally catered to, but as far as I know literally *no one* asked for a submariner with a 70s pattern dial, red framed indexes and cathedral hands. And it's obvious why no one asked: it's extremely ugly. Why does it exist? Does anyone prefer this over a regular Submariner homage?


WUS forums represent such a small slice of the actual watch buying market. Have you noticed how many God-awful, bejeweled men's watches are available on AliExpress? They sell extremely well in all parts of Asia and Africa. There are tons of Americans who think a 52mm Invicta is "styling", and Invicta is making money selling them in addition to the 40mm watches preferred on WUS. Basically, the Chinese produce whatever sells in large numbers, no matter what watch aficionados consider in good taste.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> WUS forums represent such a small slice of the actual watch buying market. Have you noticed how many God-awful, bejeweled men's watches are available on AliExpress? They sell extremely well in all parts of Asia and Africa. There are tons of Americans who think a 52mm Invicta is "styling", and Invicta is making money selling them in addition to the 40mm watches preferred on WUS. Basically, the Chinese produce whatever sells in large numbers, no matter what watch aficionados consider in good taste.


What he said.

The next time you're on a trip, international or otherwise, try spending the week intensely wrist-watching.

I did this once, and it was completely demoralizing. I'd say 99% of what I saw was cheap, fashion brand badness.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> What a Swiss movement gets you is superior craftsmanship and QC. Inside most Chinese movements you're going to find hairs, dust, dried skin, and fingerprints left from direct handling


Sea-Gull has a state of the art manufacturing facility, that should provide uber clean movements. Now, the various Chinese OEM manufacturers/assemblers may not be as fastidious, so any ETA 2824 or ST2130 is going to face the same risks. I'm not saying that an ST2130 is equivalent to an ETA or Selitta, but their movements should come from the factory with similar cleanliness.

*https://www.europastar.com/magazine/features/1004084475-sea-gull-s-new-factory.html*


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Schaffelaer said:


> I can confirm the quality of the HENGRC straps. By far the best I bought until now on Ali when it comes to leather straps.


The two I got last month from them were meh (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32843156737.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2ee74c4dSct4np and https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32927197016.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2ee74c4dSct4np). I'm pretty sure that they're both synthetic leather, quite a chemical smell from them initially too. Also, they're thick and not very comfortable.

The NATO leather straps all seem to use a thinner 1.2-1.5ish mm strap whether you buy them from Ali or eBay or Etsy. It's a flimsier and lighter strap but all the more formal two-piece leather straps seem to be using a thick leather.

I think if I'm going to get these synthetic leather straps them I may as well get a thinner and more flexible/understated one like these: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_53


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Miyota 8-series for €340 is not cheap. But neither is manufacturing and operating in 1st world countries. And a Miyota 8000 is a solid entry level movement. You see people line up to pay €300 for an SKX with 7s26, so movement isn't everything. As long as it's a reliable (Japanese+) movement, I'm not too fussy tbh-if anything I'm happy Laco put in a cheaper movement so they can have budget models, rather than only offer €1000+ watches.
> 
> Biggest consideration for me is definitely heritage in this case, though. I normally don't value heritage that much (I'm here on the Ali thread buying Chinese watches, after all), but when you can get the original Flieger manufacturer for only 2x the price of a Chinese homage/copy, I'd much rather support the real deal. To me it elevates it from a Chinese wannabe watch to an actual conversation piece. I'd also much rather support the German (original) industry than a Chinese homage industry.
> 
> Not saying the San Martin is a bad way to go btw. I'm a fan of what San Martin has been making-some of the best on Ali.


I would agree, had Laco used its Original Heritage movement in their current Flieger offerings.
But they didn't so it is a rip-off and its place-of-assembly (In this case, Germany) does not mean a thing


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

A ST-2130 at its higher grades is an equivalent to Higher-grade PT-5000s, ETA-2824 or Sellita.
Too bad people keep mistaking the lower-tier ST-2130s (many of whom did not even came from Tianjin Sea-gull but one of their many subcontractors) for actual Factory Original Sea-gull ST-2130s.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

no-time said:


> baczajka said:
> 
> 
> > If the lug to lug is really over 50mm that thing will be too big for many.
> ...


----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

Pagani Design Daytona Homage arrived today, 12 days total shipping. Overall very happy with it, there are a few small imperfections but nothing major. Came with this free leather strap which I prefer over the bracelet, but will get something nicer for it eventually.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> I would agree, had Laco used its Original Heritage movement in their current Flieger offerings.
> But they didn't so it is a rip-off and its place-of-assembly (In this case, Germany) does not mean a thing


I don't know what 'Original Heritage' movement you're referring to. The movement for the 55mm originals?

And pretty bold statements. It's really not a ripoff -- unless you consider just about every European-made / non-Asian watch a ripoff (which is fine, but should be stated). A few popular YouTubers called the Aachen the best flieger at a low price.

I also definitely disagree that 'Made in Germany' means nothing, especially on a 'Flieger' watch. But if you don't care about brand heritage, customer service, European standards of QC, supporting original designs, etc.; then yeah save yourself some $$ and stick to Chinese. Value is subjective at the end of the day.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull has a state of the art manufacturing facility, that should provide uber clean movements. Now, the various Chinese OEM manufacturers/assemblers may not be as fastidious, so any ETA 2824 or ST2130 is going to face the same risks. I'm not saying that an ST2130 is equivalent to an ETA or Selitta, but their movements should come from the factory with similar cleanliness.


The article I referenced is 7 years old, and maybe something has changed since then, but I've heard a few watchmakers with similar stories to tell about Sea-Gull movements. I've toured a few state owned Chinese factories and you definitely get the impression they are putting on a dog and pony show, so I'd take whatever they say with a grain of sand. That being said, you can see signs the Chinese want to compete on the level of the Swiss and Japanese movement industry. I hope they manage to pull it off, but I think it's going to take a while before they get that level of confidence even if they are producing that level of quality today.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I don't know what 'Original Heritage' movement you're referring to. The movement for the 55mm originals?
> 
> And pretty bold statements. It's really not a ripoff -- unless you consider just about every European-made / non-Asian watch a ripoff (which is fine, but should be stated). A few popular YouTubers called the Aachen the best flieger at a low price.
> 
> I also definitely disagree that 'Made in Germany' means nothing, especially on a 'Flieger' watch. But if you don't care about brand heritage, customer service, European standards of QC, supporting original designs, etc.; then yeah save yourself some $$ and stick to Chinese. Value is subjective at the end of the day.


I mean if they went the authentic route, their heritage would actually mean something.
I would pay considerably more for a German Laco Flieger with the original movement.
But since it uses a Miyota 8xxx, I have to judge it according to specs as a prospective customer.
Hence, a rip-off.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> The article I referenced is 7 years old, and maybe something has changed since then, but I've heard a few watchmakers with similar stories to tell about Sea-Gull movements. I've toured a few state owned Chinese factories and you definitely get the impression they are putting on a dog and pony show, so I'd take whatever they say with a grain of sand. That being said, you can see signs the Chinese want to compete on the level of the Swiss and Japanese movement industry. I hope they manage to pull it off, but I think it's going to take a while before they get that level of confidence even if they are producing that level of quality today.


Have you been to the Actual Sea-gull factory in Tianjin?
I am asking because what you typed contradict those who did and delved deeper
There is a world of difference between China in 2013 and China in 2019/202x


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull has a state of the art manufacturing facility, that should provide uber clean movements. Now, the various Chinese OEM manufacturers/assemblers may not be as fastidious, so any ETA 2824 or ST2130 is going to face the same risks. I'm not saying that an ST2130 is equivalent to an ETA or Selitta, but their movements should come from the factory with similar cleanliness.
> 
> *https://www.europastar.com/magazine/features/1004084475-sea-gull-s-new-factory.html*


But they so sell chablons and you could be getting a movement assembled in someones garage or on a living room coffee table.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Miyota 8-series for €340 is not cheap. But neither is manufacturing and operating in 1st world countries. And a Miyota 8000 is a solid entry level movement. You see people line up to pay €300 for an SKX with 7s26, so movement isn't everything. As long as it's a reliable (Japanese+) movement, I'm not too fussy tbh-if anything I'm happy Laco put in a cheaper movement so they can have budget models, rather than only offer €1000+ watches.


I wouldn't buy a SKX either for pretty much the same reason. There's just too many other options at that price point which give you more value. The rotor noise in the Miyota movements just is a constant reminder of a low budget movement. That's not to say they aren't solid movements and not a bad choice for a cheaper watch, but at a certain price point I'm going to expect something better. Personally the first thing I look for is whether or not the movement is commensurate with what I paid for the watch. The moment isn't everything, but it is something. To me the whole idea of buying a mechanical watch is what's under the hood, others may have different priorities and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Have you been to the Actual Sea-gull factory in Tianjin?
> I am asking because what you typed contradict those who did and delved deeper
> There is a world of difference between China in 2013 and China in 2019/202x


I have not, but I don't see the contradiction you are claiming. I clearly pointed out the movements being made today may very well be better than a few years ago. But you don't see ST2130s in high end watches as a substitute for ETA 2824s. You see SW200s. Whatever the reason for that is, at the very least it shows the confidence in Tianjin's movements are just not there yet. Regardless of who has visited what factory, I'll reserve judgement based on more objective observations like what watchmakers are saying about these movements years after production when they are being serviced. Just visiting a factory isn't going to tell you much about production tolerances, quality control, failure rates, metallurgy, and quite a few other things besides what the factory itself wants you to see. Right now I'll bank on Swiss and Japanese movements when I'm looking for high end. That may change in the future and I hope it does.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> I mean if they went the authentic route, their heritage would actually mean something.
> I would pay considerably more for a German Laco Flieger with the original movement.
> But since it uses a Miyota 8xxx, I have to judge it according to specs as a prospective customer.
> Hence, a rip-off.


Is the movement all that really matters to you when it comes to heritage? If you think their(-a German flieger watch manufacturer rereleasing models they made ~80 years ago) heritage means nothing because they are using different movements, we are simply not on the same page with how we value heritage.

Besides, you're asking them to recreate that monstrosity ~50mm movement from the 1940s? Or modify it smaller? There's a reason nobody is remaking almost century old complex movements. It's impractical, would significantly inflate the price (especially for a smaller company), and only appease a handful of enthusiasts. Would you also be turned off by Laco now only using sapphire crystal, despite that not being used on watches in 1940?

Laco does offer the Paderborn for €1000 and 55mm 'Replicas' for about €3500 (both with modified ETA movements). You can't get more authentic flieger without actually going on eBay and looking for 1940s originals (which, when it comes to their €3500 'replicas', I would do).


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I wouldn't buy a SKX either for pretty much the same reason. There's just too many other options at that price point which give you more value. The rotor noise in the Miyota movements just is a constant reminder of a low budget movement. That's not to say they aren't solid movements and not a bad choice for a cheaper watch, but at a certain price point I'm going to expect something better. Personally the first thing I look for is whether or not the movement is commensurate with what I paid for the watch. The moment isn't everything, but it is something. To me the whole idea of buying a mechanical watch is what's under the hood, others may have different priorities and there's nothing wrong with that.


Neither would I tbh. I also think movement is important. I'm just saying the SKX is still a best-seller despite its price and basic movement. Many people (and in particular watch enthusiasts) still buy it because it's an icon and still a very solid watch, despite being overpriced for the specs nowadays.

Something similar can be said for the Laco flieger. You're paying more for it being made in Germany and the icon status, despite the fact that €340 for a Miyota 8000 watch in this free market with Asian watches is kinda poor specs/price. Just saying I would 100% rather pay double for what I would consider the real deal rather than pay half the price but it's basically a Chinese copy.

I'm aware my POV that specs/price is far from everything is an uphill argument in the Aliexpress thread btw, I'm not expecting to convince anyone haha


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Neither would I tbh. I also think movement is important. I'm just saying the SKX is still a best-seller despite its price and basic movement. Many people (and in particular watch enthusiasts) still buy it because it's an icon and still a very solid watch, despite being overpriced for the specs nowadays.
> 
> Something similar can be said for the Laco flieger. You're paying more for it being made in Germany and the icon status, despite the fact that €340 for a Miyota 8000 watch in this free market with Asian watches is kinda poor specs/price. Just saying I would 100% rather pay double for what I would consider the real deal rather than pay half the price but it's basically a Chinese copy.
> 
> I'm aware my POV that specs/price is far from everything is an uphill argument in the Aliexpress thread btw, I'm not expecting to convince anyone haha


Same! Very few Seikos peak my interest now after Seikos price/feature structuring...

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I have nothing against Laco or their business decisions.
But the movement (Especially a Miyota 82xx) does play a key factor here when we throw Heritage into the conversation at that pricepoint.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I usually cringe hard when I hear about heritage in wrist watches but this time I may have pulled a muscle.


----------



## watchoz (Oct 24, 2013)

Spoke too soon. My Pagani Design Daytona copy has a fault already. It's completely stopped, seconds sub dial appears stuck on the hour hand (or vice versa). Sometimes seconds sub dial ticks back and forth. Minutes hand not moving either. I can activate the chrono so I don't think it's the battery. 

Hmmmm...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

no-time said:


> baczajka said:
> 
> 
> > If the lug to lug is really over 50mm that thing will be too big for many.
> ...


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

crAss said:


> no-time said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for one for a long time. Most mechanicals go the flieger looks more than field watch in Ali. In the end I got a Seiko SNZG15K1 for 78 Euros from creation watches. I would suggest you did the same!
> ...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

If you can afford it I highly recommend the San Martin SN0064 200m diver with a 28880 VPN movt and has so far kept time to a average off 2 second per day every day!!









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

crAss said:


> no-time said:
> 
> 
> > I was looking for one for a long time. Most mechanicals go the flieger looks more than field watch in Ali. In the end I got a Seiko SNZG15K1 for 78 Euros from creation watches. I would suggest you did the same!
> ...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience already with one of these Black Bay GMT or the Quartz Chrono?

I'm considering picking up one of these but I have not heard much about them yet...









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Does anyone have any experience already with one of these Black Bay GMT or the Quartz Chrono?
> 
> I'm considering picking up one of these but I have not heard much about them yet...
> 
> ...


It's a Corgeut ? If yes I've been super happy with my GMT, here on a French parachute strap









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> It's a Corgeut ? If yes I've been super happy with my GMT, here on a French parachute strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I dont think it is a Corgeut. I'm pretty sure it is a different build. They are being offered by the sellers that offer the vintage domed plexi subs on Ali.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Actually I dont think it is a Corgeut. I'm pretty sure it is a different build. They are being offered by the sellers that offer the vintage domed plexi subs on Ali.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Link plz?

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Link plz?
> 
> Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


#Aliexpress € 77,69 12%OFF | Schwarz Bay Watch Men GMT Luxury Brand Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Stainless Mechanical Watch Men
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UcAID

If you look closely you see that a lot of the parts are actually slightly different then the Corgeut.

I have a regular BB Corgeut and its a solid watch for the price.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> #Aliexpress € 77,69 12%OFF | Schwarz Bay Watch Men GMT Luxury Brand Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Stainless Mechanical Watch Men
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UcAID
> 
> If you look closely you see that a lot of the parts are actually slightly different then the Corgeut.
> ...


I wouldn't recommend Flame Watch Store. I bought 3 watches from them. One was DOA, another was faulty and then stopped working after about a week.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## v8chrono (Feb 21, 2015)

Yazole 369 - 41mm case, a reasonable padded strap, domed plexi-glass, waffle dial, sword hands and all for £4....


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Been eyeing that.
I wish someone would do a comprehensive review.
How's the bezel action? Tight?



coltpeacemaker041 said:


> If you can afford it I highly recommend the San Martin SN0064 200m diver with a 28880 VPN movt and has so far kept time to a average off 2 second per day every day!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I wouldn't recommend Flame Watch Store. I bought 3 watches from them. One was DOA, another was faulty and then stopped working after about a week.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viper
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


Thanks, I will avoid that store then 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Desk-bound said:


> no-time said:
> 
> 
> > I remembered Users taking the plunge on Boderry
> ...


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I found a bunch of Daniel Wellington homages which peaked my interest because they have no second hand on them. If it has no second hand then I'm assuming it runs almost completely silent with no loud Chinese cheap quart ticking noise?

They also seem to have no logo on them which is nice, a completely minimalist logo-less watch is neat to me. Gonna order a couple, might end up wearing it quite a bit if it actually is silent:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32856989311.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0eHByUiu


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> Does anyone have any experience already with one of these Black Bay GMT or the Quartz Chrono?
> 
> I'm considering picking up one of these but I have not heard much about them yet...
> 
> ...


Based on the pictures I believe it's the same factory that is making the novel Pelagos "homage". There was a a post a few pages back of an user that received the pelagos.

Can't link because my account is mostly used for lurking lol, but it's on this thread post #50932549


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> If it has no second hand then I'm assuming it runs almost completely silent with no loud Chinese cheap quart ticking noise?


You would think so 

Alas I've been there and I can tell you even without a seconds hand, a dead cheap quartz all the more with a dead cheap case back like these DW will still be heard from another room!

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> I found a bunch of Daniel Wellington homages which peaked my interest because they have no second hand on them. If it has no second hand then I'm assuming it runs almost completely silent with no loud Chinese cheap quart ticking noise?
> 
> They also seem to have no logo on them which is nice, a completely minimalist logo-less watch is neat to me. Gonna order a couple, might end up wearing it quite a bit if it actually is silent:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32856989311.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0eHByUiu


Yes, you are going to hear the movement tick and it's usually rather loud in these cases. And bear in mind that a sterile dial watch might actually have a (fake) logo, I've encountered this myself, so you should preferably find a seller with some customer photos/reviews to be sure that the watch has no logo.

Edit: If you happen to get a watch with a fake logo (for example DW) then you will get refunded by AliExpress but the watch is of course rather useless.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

baczajka said:


> Desk-bound said:
> 
> 
> > I am not looking at your examples and thinking field watch. Looks like a mixed bag including dive watches.
> ...


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi guys, is anyone experiencing issues with coupons?


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

A typical and classic field watch, athough one can argue that the definition of a field watch does differ from one opinion to another.

A sand blased case isn't part of the typical field watch definition according to some, but it does make for a good field watch outdoor type watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> #Aliexpress € 77,69 12%OFF | Schwarz Bay Watch Men GMT Luxury Brand Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Stainless Mechanical Watch Men
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_UcAID
> 
> If you look closely you see that a lot of the parts are actually slightly different then the Corgeut.
> ...


Not really impressed when the display/advertisement model has small chips/scratches, and what looks to be potential dirt under the crystal. 
Would also be nice to know the movement. No mention of it undoubtedly means a cheap Seagull.

But hey, at around €75 not a bad deal.

I'd want the blue one








Would still rather go for a Corgeut with a Miyota tbh.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> A typical and classic field watch, athough one can argue that the definition of a field watch does differ from one opinion to another.
> 
> A sand blased case isn't part of the typical field watch definition according to some, but it does make for a good field watch outdoor type watch.


I've had this one, I flipped it. Couldn't stand the long lugs (47.5mm), totally disproportionate compared to the 38 mm case 

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Would still rather go for a Corgeut with a Miyota tbh.


^^^^^ this

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> baczajka said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but that name!
> ...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> I found a bunch of Daniel Wellington homages which peaked my interest because they have no second hand on them. If it has no second hand then I'm assuming it runs almost completely silent with no loud Chinese cheap quart ticking noise?
> 
> They also seem to have no logo on them which is nice, a completely minimalist logo-less watch is neat to me. Gonna order a couple, might end up wearing it quite a bit if it actually is silent:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32856989311.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0eHByUiu


I wouldn't bother with ~$3 Aliexpress watches. They're crap, almost like happy meal toys (despite people that claim you can get basically a real DW for $5 on Ali).

I'd say stick to $10+ on Ali. You get what you pay for. For about $20 I've seen many claim you can essentially get a 'real' DW (all original parts or at least indistinguishable). This is albeit shady. But so is DW for putting an MSRP of $200 on $20 watches so I can't blame ya.

Despite everybody loving to .... on DW and saying they are $5 aliexpress garbage, there's a huge difference in quality between a $3 Aliexpress watch and a real DW. A DW isn't $5 garbage, it's $20 garbage lol.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

leastonh said:


> mrwomble said:
> 
> 
> > Jianianhua. Isn't that a dog breed? :-s:-d
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> A DW isn't $5 garbage, it's $20 garbage lol.


Quote of the day 

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

baczajka said:


> leastonh said:
> 
> 
> > Does not bother me in the least somehow.
> ...


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

The grey dialed Glashutte homage arrived today. I prefer it to the black version since I can't get used to that version's mixed colored markers (some white and some rose gold).


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I wouldn't bother with ~$3 Aliexpress watches. They're crap, almost like happy meal toys (despite people that claim you can get basically a real DW for $5 on Ali).
> 
> I'd say stick to $10+ on Ali. You get what you pay for. For about $20 I've seen many claim you can essentially get a 'real' DW (all original parts or at least indistinguishable). This is albeit shady. But so is DW for putting an MSRP of $200 on $20 watches so I can't blame ya.
> 
> Despite everybody loving to .... on DW and saying they are $5 aliexpress garbage, there's a huge difference in quality between a $3 Aliexpress watch and a real DW. A DW isn't $5 garbage, it's $20 garbage lol.


The problem is that the $20 DWs are reps which I don't want. I don't want a watch that says DW on it, if it's a blatant rip-off of the design without the logo or a different name then I'm fine with that. But with those $5 ones, I was intrigued by it having no logo which I think is neat and also not having a second hand which would solve the loud ticking though as the other poster pointed out, it doesn't.

Oh also there's one which mentioned that it featured an acrylic crystal which I don't think is too common in this price range, they're generally all mineral glass or something.


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

leastonh said:


> mrwomble said:
> 
> 
> > Jianianhua. Isn't that a dog breed? :-s:-d
> ...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> The problem is that the $20 DWs are reps which I don't want. I don't want a watch that says DW on it, if it's a blatant rip-off of the design without the logo or a different name then I'm fine with that. But with those $5 ones, I was intrigued by it having no logo which I think is neat and also not having a second hand which would solve the loud ticking though as the other poster pointed out, it doesn't.
> 
> Oh also there's one which mentioned that it featured an acrylic crystal which I don't think is too common in this price range, they're generally all mineral glass or something.


Yeah don't buy replicas.

Besides, I just check and real DW's on eBay (secondhand but good condition) go as low as £25-30. That's a fine price for a popular fashion watch. I bought my new DW off Amazon for about £65 before I knew much about watches. Wouldn't have done that if I could revert time, but honestly it's a handsome watch and although I bash on DW too, it fetches me way more compliments than any 'fancy' mechanical watch I own, which is actually quite frustrating haha. But I digress.

Don't go for the $3-5 Ali watches. They'll almost certainly be all crap and you won't wear them. Spend a bit more.

This one seems to be good & popular. It's $10 and has 4.8 stars from 380 reviews and 98.4% store feedback. Does have a logo though.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...4.0&pvid=0ba9a4a4-e66c-45e5-8b5e-b329a7b0277a


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> Not that one, but I have this Cadisen. The watch itself was decent with a nice Japanese movement, but they definitely skimped on the strap. They don't specify which movement is used in the one you are looking at, so I'd assume a Chinese one.


The NOMOS Lambda automatic homages all use a Hangzhou 2 Series movement. Hangzhou based the 2 Series off the Seiko 7009A (used in most Seiko 5 models before 7S26), but subsequently added hacking and hand winding.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> This watch has a display case back with the undecorated version of DG2813.
> 
> View attachment 13619133
> 
> ...


Actually, the logo under the balance wheel indicates it's the virtually identical, *Nanning NN2813*.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> I clearly pointed out the movements being made today may very well be better than a few years ago. But you don't see ST2130s in high end watches as a substitute for ETA 2824s. You see SW200s. Whatever the reason for that is, at the very least it shows the confidence in Tianjin's movements are just not there yet.


Really? While I'm not making the claim that the ST2130 is equal to an SW200, the reason they are not being used in "high end watches" is rather obvious. Manufacturers will never be able to claim "Swiss Made" watches, or "Swiss movement", if they contain a Sea-Gull movement.

Claro Semag produced a slightly reworked ST1612 as the CL888, and Zodiac used it in several models.









There are a few Swiss movement manufacturers producing movements based on the Sea-Gull ST2130, like the Valanvron VAL-24. Valanvron purchases ebauches from Sea-Gull and refines those in Switzerland with over 50% of value of movement added in Switzerland. STP may have used an ebauche from Sea-Gull in China to build the STP1-11 family. Photos on the company web site previously included the label, "ST2100", which is the identifier found on the Sea-Gull ST2130 movement.

I've seen at least one other Swiss company with the same business model, Landeron Swiss Movements (nee DEPA Swiss), although they also produce some original designs. The Landeron 24 is a Sea-Gull ST2130/TY2130 ebauche, with 51%+ Swiss added value.

*DEPA Swiss ST2130 (Landeron 24)*









*DEPA Swiss ST1612* ( labelled as Meccaniche Veneziane "in-house" *Cal. MV135*)


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Really? While I'm not making the claim that the ST2130 is equal to an SW200, the reason they are not being used in "high end watches" is rather obvious. Manufacturers will never be able to claim "Swiss Made" watches, or "Swiss movement", if they contain a Sea-Gull movement.


The same can be said for Japanese movements and yet they have surpassed the Swiss in some respects. The Japanese solution was to build high end Japanese watches. I think eventually the Chinese will as well, but the first step is to build quality movements that are equal or better than the SW200.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> The same can be said for Japanese movements and yet they have surpassed the Swiss in some respects. The Japanese solution was to build high end Japanese watches. I think eventually the Chinese will as well, but the first step is to build quality movements that are equal or better than the SW200.


They already do.
But they like to focus on higher-end complications like Minute Repeaters, dual tourbillons, micro-rotor tourbillons and 3D bi-axial tourbillons or artistic-cultural pieces
And those come in Platinum, 18k gold, rose gold etc. and typically cost more than a car.


































A glimpse into Shanghai's hi-end





BWAF













Kongque/Peacock





You get a small glimpse into the High-end Chinese Watch market, even those sold on ecommerce sites like taobao/Ali are an infinitely miniscule sub-set of their actual in-store and factory offerings.
This is where Sea-gull, BWAF, Kongque & Shanghai are putting in their best effort and where they earn the most.

And these are just the mainstream brands, above them, there are watches purpose-built by watchmakers/artisans from the movement up


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Even if they are good quality and offer great specs/price, it's a hard sell. Who is really in the market for $10k+ Chinese watches? Grand Seiko is already a tough sell when you can get Swiss Rolex et al for that price. 

I know the Chinese themselves (the ones with $$$ at least) generally all want western luxury goods rather than Asian, and go out of their way to get western stuff. 

And then there are other factors, like if you can afford $10k+ watches, you'll likely also be thinking about the investment (or value retention) aspect, which of course is very bad for Chinese watches. People with a lot of money tend to be smart and go for Rolex and Patek sports models for a reason, despite their 'bad' specs/price.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Even if they are good quality and offer great specs/price, it's a hard sell. Who is really in the market for $10k+ Chinese watches? Grand Seiko is already a tough sell when you can get Swiss Rolex et al for that price.
> 
> I know the Chinese themselves (the ones with $$$ at least) generally all want western luxury goods rather than Asian, and go out of their way to get western stuff.
> 
> And then there are other factors, like if you can afford $10k+ watches, you'll likely also be thinking about the investment (or value retention) aspect, which of course is very bad for Chinese watches. People with a lot of money tend to be smart and go for Rolex and Patek sports models for a reason, despite their 'bad' specs/price.


Not to mention the question of having no AD's outside China, how you'd go about servicing one of these high end watches, general customer service, having repairs done and ease of accessing spare parts.

Brand perception amongst buyers of Chinese watches is that they are cheap, low end and for the masses. Seiko have a good reputation for building decent watches (ignoring the QC issues!) and yet their high end watches still don't appeal to many purely because the brand perception doesn't match the product at the upper end of the scale. Additionally, the Chinese have a reputation for making lots of junk and so have a massive uphill climb to change that. I can't see it happening any time soon, certainly in the western markets.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> There are a few Swiss movement manufacturers producing movements based on the Sea-Gull ST2130, like the Valanvron VAL-24. *Valanvron purchases ebauches from Sea-Gull and refines those in Switzerland with over 50% of value of movement added in Switzerland. *
> 
> The Landeron 24 is a* Sea-Gull ST2130/TY2130 ebauche, with 51%+ Swiss added value*.


Hypothetical: 
What if SEAGULL bought a factory in Switzerland, imported their own China-made movements, and "reworked" them in Switzerland?

Would they then be able to claim the right to stamp their movement SWISS MADE, and ship them back to China for assembly?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Hypothetical:
> What if SEAGULL bought a factory in Switzerland, imported their own China-made movements, and "reworked" them in Switzerland?
> 
> Would they then be able to claim the right to stamp their movement SWISS MADE, and ship them back to China for assembly?


Wow! 'Swiss Made' conjours up the ideal of high quality, expertise and heritage in my mind...and probably most people's for a guess. I'd never really considered the fact that all it really relates to is geography!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Hypothetical:
> What if SEAGULL bought a factory in Switzerland, imported their own China-made movements, and "reworked" them in Switzerland?
> 
> Would they then be able to claim the right to stamp their movement SWISS MADE, and ship them back to China for assembly?


The Swiss are so conservative they probably have a law to protect them from such a case. Most simply it will be impossible for a Chinese owned company to register in Switzerland...

Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

leastonh said:


> Wow! 'Swiss Made' conjours up the ideal of high quality, expertise and heritage in my mind...and probably most people's for a guess. I'd never really considered the fact that* all it really relates to is geography!*


I myself think what gets conjured up in the mind upon seeing SWISS MADE has a LOT more to do with, and infinitely more complex, than just geography.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> The Swiss are so conservative they* probably* have a law to protect them from such a case. Most simply it will be impossible for a Chinese owned company to register in Switzerland...


Hmm...
I wonder.
Money seems to be able to move mountains these days.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Hypothetical:
> What if SEAGULL bought a factory in Switzerland, imported their own China-made movements, and "reworked" them in Switzerland?
> 
> Would they then be able to claim the right to stamp their movement SWISS MADE, and ship them back to China for assembly?


I suspect they will first work out some sort of collaboration agreements. The Swiss are already outsourcing parts from Asia, including Rolex.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Hmm...
> I wonder.
> Money seems to be able to move mountains these days.


Swiss don't need money. They already have.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I myself think what gets conjured up in the mind upon seeing SWISS MADE has a LOT more to do with, and infinitely more complex, than just geography.


I was being ironic ;-)


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Hmm...
> I wonder.
> Money seems to be able to move mountains these days.


Non-swiss are barred from the COSC.



john_marston said:


> Even if they are good quality and offer great specs/price, it's a hard sell. Who is really in the market for $10k+ Chinese watches? Grand Seiko is already a tough sell when you can get Swiss Rolex et al for that price.
> 
> I know the Chinese themselves (the ones with $$$ at least) generally all want western luxury goods rather than Asian, and go out of their way to get western stuff.
> 
> And then there are other factors, like if you can afford $10k+ watches, you'll likely also be thinking about the investment (or value retention) aspect, which of course is very bad for Chinese watches. People with a lot of money tend to be smart and go for Rolex and Patek sports models for a reason, despite their 'bad' specs/price.


You can say the same about the Japanese or the Germans or insert culture here* (They all want that sweet sweet Swiss Luxury instead of their own)
Yet, China is their biggest market and their high-end is extremely profitable for both domestic and imported.
The fact that there is high demand for $10 grand++ Sea-gull/Beijing/Shanghai Watches already disproves it, let alone a growing resale & collectors market.



leastonh said:


> Not to mention the question of having no AD's outside China, how you'd go about servicing one of these high end watches, general customer service, having repairs done and ease of accessing spare parts.
> 
> Brand perception amongst buyers of Chinese watches is that they are cheap, low end and for the masses. Seiko have a good reputation for building decent watches (ignoring the QC issues!) and yet their high end watches still don't appeal to many purely because the brand perception doesn't match the product at the upper end of the scale. Additionally, the Chinese have a reputation for making lots of junk and so have a massive uphill climb to change that. I can't see it happening any time soon, certainly in the western markets.


For ADs (Off-line), yes I agree

As for quality, that is not the perception within China, that is the perception outside of China
and it does not change the fact there exists a 'High-end' & very 'high-end' in China, which is the crux of the argument.

Whether the perception shifts, it would depends on the Chinese brands themselves and their product.

I don't think they are looking to tackle the Intl market though.
I haven't seen any of the Bigger and more professional companies making a serious attempt, only the smaller microbrands & shrooms.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

leastonh said:


> I was being ironic ;-)


Dayum buoyeee. :-!
And I thought I was double non-binarily tossing out a self-reversible contradictio ad absurdum.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Possibly a myth since you saw what Sea-Gull is currently up to as Desk-bound so aptly described earlier!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

While this isn't exactly treading upon Rolex territory, this is a very nice Chinese diver rarely seen in the US since it is a $1K+ watch. It is (of course) the Sea-Gull Atlantis---a bronze diver w/ST-2130----how many would buy a $1K Chinese watch?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

leastonh said:


> mrwomble said:
> 
> 
> > Jianianhua. Isn't that a dog breed? :-s:-d
> ...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Dayum buoyeee. :-!
> And I thought I was double non-binarily tossing out a self-reversible contradictio ad absurdum.


'twas a poor imitation of one of your posts :-d


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I am curios, Xi Jinping is wearing a Swiss made or a Sea-Gull? 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> While this isn't exactly treading upon Rolex territory, this is a very nice Chinese diver rarely seen in the US since it is a $1K+ watch. It is (of course) the Sea-Gull Atlantis---a bronze diver w/ST-2130----how many would buy a $1K Chinese watch?


Really good looking watch and yet it's so much like many of the other bronze divers out there for looks alone. That price tag though! Not a chance. Irrespective of quality, it still boils down to the same argument I'd use against buying a Grand Seiko.

My absolutely top end spend on any watch directly from a Chinese company is £200 and it would have to be something good to tempt me even that high. The San Martin bronze Turtle is the only one I have bought so far and come close to that spending limit.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> While this isn't exactly treading upon Rolex territory, this is a very nice Chinese diver rarely seen in the US since it is a $1K+ watch. It is (of course) the Sea-Gull Atlantis---a bronze diver w/ST-2130----how many would buy a $1K Chinese watch?
> 
> View attachment 14866763


This does look good. But I'd never spend that kind of money on any watch. My max is £350. The most expensive Chinese watch I've bought is this:





https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> I am curios, Xi Jinping is wearing a Swiss made or a Sea-Gull?
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


he's using omega according this article 
https://www.fashionbeans.com/2017/the-watches-that-the-worlds-most-powerful-men-wear/


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Aeryn said:


> I am curios, Xi Jinping is wearing a Swiss made or a Sea-Gull?
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


He wears an Omega Constellation

















Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> The fact that there is high demand for $10 grand++ Sea-gull/Beijing/Shanghai Watches already disproves it, let alone a growing resale & collectors market.
> 
> As for quality, that is not the perception within China, that is the perception outside of China


Do you have a source/proof to this 'fact'? It is exactly what I don't believe. Especially on their very high end, who the hell is buying $50k+ Chinese watches?

Also disagree that that is the perception of the Chinese. When it comes to the rich, I've met probably hundreds of Chinese exchange students here in Europe (all clearly have rich parents), they had all western products. All iPhone, Mac, European branded clothes, etc. Not a Chinese piece on them.

And then of course you have their clone western cities in China, like Paris, London, etc.
https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...plicas-paris-london-jackson/story?id=36525453









It's almost like a fetish for western luxury.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

There is a theory (actually a few) that says something about the "weirdness" of the phenomenon that is found in the "power" of European culture to charm like no other.

The term 'charm' is actually used by one very serious author in a very serious and academic way -- implying, without irony, a kind of "sorcery" or "spell," psychologically speaking.



john_marston said:


> And then of course you have their clone western cities in China, like Paris, London, etc.
> https://abcnews.go.com/Internationa...plicas-paris-london-jackson/story?id=36525453
> 
> View attachment 14866957
> ...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> What if SEAGULL bought a factory in Switzerland, imported their own China-made movements, and "reworked" them in Switzerland?
> 
> Would they then be able to claim the right to stamp their movement SWISS MADE, and ship them back to China for assembly?


I'd guess not. Since the beginning of 2019, for a movement to be considered Swiss, its technical development must take place in Switzerland. It's not clear from the law exactly what this means, but it appears to be be a reaction to the influx of foreign movements, whether in whole or as designs (such as Soprod and TAG-Heuer purchasing movement designs from Seiko). If so, while existing movements seem to be getting a pass, I'd think new movements will be under a lot of scrutiny.

Now a very interesting inversion of past practices might still be a Chinese lifeline to smaller Swiss movement makers as the Swatch group slowly strangles the distribution of specialty parts:

We're all aware of cases of manufacturers who would import a Chinese movement, swap the hairspring (or perhaps a few other parts) for a Swiss one, and declare it Swiss Made because the movement was cheap but the hairspring and labor to change it (or assemble the whole movement from an ébauche) was expensive. Well the two most difficult parts to manufacture on the typical movement are the hairspring and the anti-shock mechanism, so relatively few of the many companies making their own movements manufacture either of those parts in house.

The Swatch group controls the vast majority of Swiss hairspring production and quite a lot (maybe most, I don't know) Swiss antishock production. As they tighten the supply of those parts (supposedly Swatch-owned hairspring maker Nivarox won't have to supply outsiders past 2022 or something like that), perhaps some of the smaller movement makers could import cheap hairsprings and anti-shock from China? When they add them to expensive Swiss-made geartrains of their own design and domestic production, the movement would still be developed in Switzerland, and the cost breakdown would still meet requirements, so the movement could still be called Swiss Made.

It seems to me that there are still games to be played with the asymmetric pricing of Swiss and Chinese parts.



mougino said:


> The Swiss are so conservative they probably have a law to protect them from such a case. Most simply it will be impossible for a Chinese owned company to register in Switzerland...


There are many Chinese-owned companies in Switzerland, but as above, the Swiss do seem to have a plan to shut down imported movements.



dfwcowboy said:


> I suspect they will first work out some sort of collaboration agreements. The Swiss are already outsourcing parts from Asia, *including Rolex*.


Do you have a source regarding the Rolex claim? They are extremely vertically integrated, smelt their own metals, and most stages of their production have been directly observed by journalists, so I find that hard to believe. Certainly it is common practice for many other Swiss brands.



Desk-bound said:


> Non-swiss are barred from the COSC.


I know it's tangential to the discussion of Swiss using Chinese parts, but I think it's interesting that while COSC choose not to certify movements from the outside, ISO 3159 certification can be done elsewhere. Japan has done so in the past, and Germany and France do today. The Besançon observatory in France will certify foreign watches (and has certfied watches from Switzerland no less); not sure about the Glashütte Observatory in Germany. (Unlike COSC, both only test cased watches, where COSC only test uncased movements.) There may be others I don't know about. If someone in China (or elsewhere outside of Switzerland) wants to sell a certified chronometer, they have options. I wish more would do so. I will always be willing to pay more for a movement with demonstrated accuracy than for one for which I can make no particular forecast.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just when you thought Chinese brand names couldn't get any weirder...

Lets have some deer fun... oh my...









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Have you seen this new FOD / Merkur ?

Obviously, this is a Seagull 1963, but with a really nice 60's 70's racing look. This has some Straton vibes I think.
















https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

If someone gives it a try, please show us some real life pictures !


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have you seen this new FOD / Merkur ?
> 
> Obviously, this is a Seagull 1963, but with a really nice 60's 70's racing look. This has some Straton vibes I think.


Great looking 70's style watch and I'd be tempted but for yet another weird name on the dial. FOD :roll:


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

What of the weird Swiss names? Ebel, Mido, Rado, Edox, etc. etc. etc-----Of the Chinese names, I actually like Sea-Gull


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

johnmichael said:


> While this isn't exactly treading upon Rolex territory, this is a very nice Chinese diver rarely seen in the US since it is a $1K+ watch. It is (of course) the Sea-Gull Atlantis---a bronze diver w/ST-2130----how many would buy a $1K Chinese watch?
> 
> View attachment 14866763


I don't buy 1k watches period. That's why I am constantly lurking on this thread.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Have you seen this new FOD / Merkur ?
> 
> ...


Looks good except for the terrible logo so it is a no go.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Great looking 70's style watch and I'd be tempted but for yet another weird name on the dial. FOD :roll:





baczajka said:


> Looks good except for the terrible logo so it is a no go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


It dosen't feel weird to me. I work in the aerospace industry, and we have these FOD zones, which means Foreign Object Dammage. If you forget a small object somewhere, it can completely destroy a turbojet engine... But it's not what I would call an obvious reference. I prefer this brand and logo to these "Age Girl" or "Feice" brands ! And actually, I think this applied logo does look good.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> What of the weird Swiss names? Ebel, Mido, Rado, Edox, etc. etc. etc-----Of the Chinese names, I actually like Sea-Gull


Yeah, Rado reminds of Radox, the crystals my mum used to put in our bath water when we were filthy as kids. Mind you I have a Doxa, so I can't really say much about those names you mentioned!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

Paganizonda51 said:


> It dosen't feel weird to me. I work in the aerospace industry, and we have these FOD zones, which means Foreign Object Dammage. If you forget a small object somewhere, it can completely destroy a turbojet engine... But it's not what I would call an obvious reference. I prefer this brand and logo to these "Age Girl" or "Feice" brands ! And actually, I think this applied logo does look good.


I had a friend who was an airplane mechanic, and he gave me a new definition of a bad day at work which is where you spend all down stripping/rebuilding an airliner jet engine to service it and at the very end you are unable to account for one of your spanner sockets and have to take it apart until you find it. I imagine surgeons have a similar thing which is why there's a nurse there whose only job is to count the items handed out and make sure they all come back again before sewing up.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Do you have a source/proof to this 'fact'? It is exactly what I don't believe. Especially on their very high end, who the hell is buying $50k+ Chinese watches?
> 
> Also disagree that that is the perception of the Chinese. When it comes to the rich, I've met probably hundreds of Chinese exchange students here in Europe (all clearly have rich parents), they had all western products. All iPhone, Mac, European branded clothes, etc. Not a Chinese piece on them.
> 
> ...


Western luxury is considered exotic in the East, just as Japanese/Chinese luxury is considered exotic in the West.
Likewise, I have seen clone pseudo-Continental mansions in Japan, Korea, Australia, the United States as well with their own little replicas.
I also have seen Zen/Chinese gardens, Japanese/Chinese buildings, pagodas & porcelain replicas in Europe and the US.
People are free to do whatever they please.

An appropriate question would be:
Why are Swiss watches so popular in the US of A, UK, Russia, China, Germany or Japan as indicators of wealth?
Why are French/Italian apparel so popular around the World?
I have seen wannabe rich and actual rich from Arabs to Koreans who exclusively wear Italian and/or French

There is a saying in Tianjin that the cheapest Sea-gull starts at USD $10,000 (And that much is confirmed from the lads who visited the Tianjin Sea-gull factory)
If the Chinese mega-rich would blow over 800k on Hongqis, what makes you think Chinese watches are any different (Esp. when their models actually get sold out)?
In fact, the very reason the high-end exists in China today is because of the mega-rich. Value is in the eye of the beholder etc. etc.

Is blowing 100k or a mil on a watch too much? 
Yes but I have seen people blowing over USD 100 grand on a single hand-woven Iranian carpet so what do I know? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

(On a sidenote, the Chinese brands did offered a life-time warranty and free servicing once you spent beyond a certain threshold, might also have something to do with that)


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I suspect they will first work out some sort of collaboration agreements. The Swiss are already outsourcing parts from Asia, including Rolex.





mougino said:


> The Swiss are so conservative they probably have a law to protect them from such a case. Most simply it will be impossible for a Chinese owned company to register in Switzerland...
> 
> Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


There are Swiss Watch academies in China though
https://www.iosw.com/en/china-3
https://www.swatchgroup.com/en/careers/nicolas-g-hayek-watchmaking-schools
Swatch Group - General Information



watchcrank said:


> I know it's tangential to the discussion of Swiss using Chinese parts, but I think it's interesting that while COSC choose not to certify movements from the outside, ISO 3159 certification can be done elsewhere. Japan has done so in the past, and Germany and France do today. The Besançon observatory in France will certify foreign watches (and has certfied watches from Switzerland no less); not sure about the Glashütte Observatory in Germany. (Unlike COSC, both only test cased watches, where COSC only test uncased movements.) There may be others I don't know about. If someone in China (or elsewhere outside of Switzerland) wants to sell a certified chronometer, they have options. I wish more would do so. I will always be willing to pay more for a movement with demonstrated accuracy than for one for which I can make no particular forecast.


Hence, the PT5000 (Chronometer-certified at the Glashütte Observatory in Germany)
https://www.watchgecko.com/what-is-the-pt5000-watch-movement/


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> What of the weird Swiss names? Ebel, Mido, Rado, Edox, etc. etc. etc-----Of the Chinese names, I actually like Sea-Gull


I agree.
Though I actually like the Applied indice for the BWAF logo more but I probably get lambasted and labelled a 'commie' , 'tankie', insert ad hominem here* if I wear that anywhere outside of China.
The Shanghai logo is nice enough but has niche appeal.

That leaves Sea-gull, one of the few Chinese watches that made the cut.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> I'd guess not. Since the beginning of 2019, for a movement to be considered Swiss, its technical development must take place in Switzerland. It's not clear from the law exactly what this means, but it appears to be be a reaction to the influx of foreign movements, whether in whole or as designs (such as Soprod and TAG-Heuer purchasing movement designs from Seiko). If so, while existing movements seem to be getting a pass, I'd think new movements will be under a lot of scrutiny.


I mean this as a serious question, with no snark. If a Sea-Gull ST2130 is basically a clone of the ETA 2824, as is the Sellita SW200, can't the "technical development" of both movements be traced back to Switzerland?

Does this mean that Soprod, Landeron and STP can't use the Swiss Made label? Most of these companies have bought Chinese ebauche movements, decorated them, and placed custom made, Swiss branded rotors on them, to meet the 51% value equation.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Paganizonda51 said:


> It dosen't feel weird to me. I work in the aerospace industry, and we have these FOD zones, which means Foreign Object Damage. If you forget a small object somewhere, it can completely destroy a turbojet engine... But it's not what I would call an obvious reference. I prefer this brand and logo to these "Age Girl" or "Feice" brands ! And actually, I think this applied logo does look good.


Feice/Feike is a brand, and Age Girl is not. The Age Girl logos are simply Photoshopped over the Swiss logos of the replica watch they will send you. It's a way to look legit to Alibaba Inc., so they don't ban the store for selling fakes.

BTW - I used to have a USAF "FOD, Pick It Up!" bumper sticker on my car in college. Thankfully, my AFRES unit only sent the smokers out to police the cigarette butts. We all had to do a FOD walk now and then.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> While this isn't exactly treading upon Rolex territory, this is a very nice Chinese diver rarely seen in the US since it is a $1K+ watch. It is (of course) the Sea-Gull Atlantis---a bronze diver w/ST-2130----how many would buy a $1K Chinese watch?


I might, but not that one.



Desk-bound said:


> Hence, the PT5000 (Chronometer-certified at the Glashütte Observatory in Germany)
> https://www.watchgecko.com/what-is-the-pt5000-watch-movement/


Perfect example. Thanks! |>



HoustonReal said:


> I mean this as a serious question, with no snark. If a Sea-Gull ST2130 is basically a clone of the ETA 2824, as is the Sellita SW200, can't the "technical development" of both movements be traced back to Switzerland?
> 
> Does this mean that Soprod, Landeron and STP can't use the Swiss Made label? Most of these companies have bought Chinese ebauche movements, decorated them, and placed custom made, Swiss branded rotors on them, to meet the 51% value equation.


Good question on the clone movements. As to the Soprod & TAG Seiko-designed movements, etc., since we've not heard of them being banned since January last year, I'm guessing the Swiss authorities decided to grandfather all of the earlier movements. Or else they decided the wording of the law is so vague they're not going to bother enforcing it. Unknown.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Just when you thought Chinese brand names couldn't get any weirder...
> 
> Lets have some deer fun... oh my...
> 
> ...


Anytime you have fun it's good my dear


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Great looking 70's style watch and I'd be tempted but for yet another weird name on the dial. FOD :roll:


That's better than FUD though


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

I think the Nakzen Pagoda should be nominated as "_the best 20 euro watch in AliExpress_" !
I got it for 14 euros only using coupons and I think that this is a great value for money!
I have bought some Skmei and Naviforce watches for the same price in the past and they are nowhere near as impressive as the Nakzen.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

cousswrc said:


> I think the Nakzen Pagoda should be nominated as "_the best 20 euro watch in AliExpress_" !
> I got it for 14 euros only using coupons and I think that this is a great value for money!
> I have bought some Skmei and Naviforce watches for the same price in the past and they are nowhere near as impressive as the Nakzen.
> 
> View attachment 14868525


Lovely watch, made me wish they made a Miyota/Seiko NH-35 vers


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

ED209 said:


> I had a friend who was an airplane mechanic, and he gave me a new definition of a bad day at work which is where you spend all down stripping/rebuilding an airliner jet engine to service it and at the very end you are unable to account for one of your spanner sockets and have to take it apart until you find it. I imagine surgeons have a similar thing which is why there's a nurse there whose only job is to count the items handed out and make sure they all come back again before sewing up.


Oh yes, I can exactly see how he felt when he realized a socket was missing !



HoustonReal said:


> Feice/Feike is a brand, and Age Girl is not. The Age Girl logos are simply Photoshopped over the Swiss logos of the replica watch they will send you. It's a way to look legit to Alibaba Inc., so they don't ban the store for selling fakes.


I didn't know that. I thought it was a brand of cheap replicas like Forsining.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

double post


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

About the Chinese economy : are the parcels still able to be sent from China ? / do you know when it's going to be back to business as usual ?

Have you seen that as a reason to postpone your purchases so that not to add more parcels not being able to be sent ?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Lovely watch, made me wish they made a Miyota/Seiko NH-35 vers


Oh yes please... a Seiko NH35 with that dial and I would be all over it!


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> Just when you thought Chinese brand names couldn't get any weirder...
> 
> Lets have some deer fun... oh my...


I think this one trumps Deerfun:









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32999181118.htmlhttp://


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mlstein said:


> I think this one trumps Deerfun:
> 
> View attachment 14869841
> 
> ...


I think Handlove has to be my favorite.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> About the Chinese economy : are the parcels still able to be sent from China ? / do you know when it's going to be back to business as usual ?
> 
> Have you seen that as a reason to postpone your purchases so that not to add more parcels not being able to be sent ?


Probably depends on the region in China. Have four items incoming. 2 bought just when the Chinese New year sale started, 23 or 24. January. One still waiting for shipment, the other one was send out beginning this week. (there were reports that CNY got extended to 9.February because of the virus crisis)
Two other item I bought later, last week, on is tracked as accepted by airline, the other already passed customs at destination country (Thailand in my case).

Got a couple of cheap 11.11. purchases just last week. Came with Singapore Post. Guess they have a sorting center there and get their stuff in a container from China and one or two of these containers stucked in custom or were stored in a wrong corner until someone noticed.

With flights cancelled by various airlines (not sure cargo plane as well) expect some delays.


----------



## kevinmaccioly (Feb 21, 2018)

Anyone know where to find Neymar`s Planet Ocean homage? Can only find it on Amazon.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

tintin82 said:


> Oh yes please... a Seiko NH35 with that dial and I would be all over it!


Maybe a Miyota 9015 or Seagull ST1812 to keep the thiness of the case.

The date window would have to be moved across a bit because the VJ32 movement in the Pagoda is a 10.5 ligne movement vs. 11.5 for the ETAs and Miyotas or 12 for the NH35. It looks like there's enough room to shift the date window without chopping the index. I used the dial from my Pagoda on a 2836 clone movement and had to swap the datewheel with one from a Hangzhou 6460, which mostly fits but isn't perfect.


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

baczajka said:


> This one looks amazing. Is it really 38mm?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that date on the side.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> I think Handlove has to be my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handlove... hahah I didn't see that one yet. That is the best one yet!

Maybe we should open a thread where the chinese can check with us once they come up with a new name LMAO.

It will be a free of charge service just to spare us the agony of finding that perfect bargain watch only to be ruined by having "Farthking" on the dial! 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> Handlove has to be my favorite.





Quint1980 said:


> Handlove... hahah I didn't see that one yet. That is the best one yet!


Apparently, it IS a thing. Maybe its a compassionate thing, idk: I give you ... _*Hand Angels*_ . :-!

https://shanghaiist.com/2017/05/01/hand-angels/


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> About the Chinese economy : are the parcels still able to be sent from China ? / do you know when it's going to be back to business as usual ?
> 
> Have you seen that as a reason to postpone your purchases so that not to add more parcels not being able to be sent ?


I have heard from one seller that they are back to work since February 10th, but only one shift, and that this gives delays. They offered to cancel my purchase, in case I don't feel like waiting. I've OK'd the wait, and they seemed happy about that.

Postponing your purchase might be an idea, but my thinking is that they'd like to come through the crisis to a full order book, whenever it is over, rather than waking up to nothing to do.

No one can tell when the crisis is over. They have just started diagnosing after new criteria, and these criteria show many more cases than first assumed. No doubt it is a very serious situation.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
this morning one seller told me i can buy but they need 2 weeks to be able to send the parcels. If many parcels are bought but not sent i'm not sure how it can help the customers, maybe the sellers (?)
I heard on radio that when it'll be 30°c (May ?) the virus will be no more, so it is about how things will be managed untill then. The vaccine is expected in 20 months.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I spoke to my regular seller I buy from and he said it business as usual!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I spoke to my regular seller I buy from and he said it business as usual!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


He's able to ship, but is his stuff actually leaving the country?

On that note, maybe it would be a good idea to start a list of Ali sellers that are currently operating and getting stuff to customers.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> He's able to ship, but is his stuff actually leaving the country?
> 
> On that note, maybe it would be a good idea to start a list of Ali sellers that are currently operating and getting stuff to customers.


He said if I buy it will be shipped as normal! He's always been reliable but I can't guarantee anything so I'm not going to worry until things get better! That's if they do.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I spoke to my regular seller I buy from and he said it business as usual!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


He's able to ship, but is his stuff actually leaving the country?

On that note, maybe it would be a good idea to start a list of Ali sellers that are currently operating and getting stuff to customers.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Found $25 quartz this with a 3.9cm width. It was from the woman's section but they grey/black one should work as a men's watch, the strap size is 19mm so it works as a men's watch. Case thickness is 9mm which makes it look a bit cheapish probably and the seller has no feedback

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/H071461d265974b29ad58e8225f3980cfc.jpg?width=750&height=707&hash=1457


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> Found $25 quartz this with a 3.9cm width. It was from the woman's section but they grey/black one should work as a men's watch, the strap size is 19mm so it works as a men's watch. Case thickness is 9mm which makes it look a bit cheapish probably and the seller has no feedback
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/H071461d265974b29ad58e8225f3980cfc.jpg?width=750&height=707&hash=1457


Rather expensive for an Eyki with alloy case and unspecified quartz movement. For reference the Eyki "Pebble" featured frequently in this thread costs around $4 and has Miyota 2035 movement.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Sasropakis said:


> Rather expensive for an Eyki with alloy case and unspecified quartz movement. For reference the Eyki "Pebble" featured frequently in this thread costs around $4 and has Miyota 2035 movement.


Totally agree. Plus, the seller has zero feedback. Nice looking watch though.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

^ That's true but I'm a sucker for watches with a sub-second dial and Nomos rip-off design at a diameter below 40mm like the one I linked. There are very few of them I've been able to find, that Eyki is possibly being sold elsewhere for cheaper under a different brand name hopefully.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

DomAndra said:


> Found $25 quartz this with a 3.9cm width. It was from the woman's section but they grey/black one should work as a men's watch, the strap size is 19mm so it works as a men's watch. Case thickness is 9mm which makes it look a bit cheapish probably and the seller has no feedback
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/H071461d265974b29ad58e8225f3980cfc.jpg?width=750&height=707&hash=1457


Looks like it could be a diver too. Just look at that WR rating!!!


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

I would guess the delays in dispatching is still down to the returning from the family from the new year. Would you risk travelling from a hot spot in a packed train, or wait another couple of weeks.


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> ^ That's true but I'm a sucker for watches with a sub-second dial and Nomos rip-off design at a diameter below 40mm like the one I linked. There are very few of them I've been able to find, that Eyki is possibly being sold elsewhere for cheaper under a different brand name hopefully.


A couple of alternatives:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_ (I have this one and it's ok for the price. The diameter is 40mm.)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...8#0#131923#18_668#808#4094#115_668#888#3325#2 (Strange brand but looks nice and claims to be 39mm.)

More reasonably priced Eyki: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/326...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Some Nomos homages might be actually fakes especially if the seller photos look exactly like those by Nomos so beware those.

And a real life photo of my OKTIME:


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Looks like it could be a diver too. Just look at that WR rating!!!
> 
> View attachment 14874263


That's hilarious 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

FattMatt said:


> I would guess the delays in dispatching is still down to the returning from the family from the new year. Would you risk travelling from a hot spot in a packed train, or wait another couple of weeks.


The government imposed travel restrictions and quarantine rules may have a little something to do with it, too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just posted my latest review on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested:






https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Good review. I’d probably seriously consider an actual bronze buckle as it will develop a patina along with the watch. A gold plated one will not match the watch eventually and I’d think would look more out of place than a SS one.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Good review. I'd probably seriously consider an actual bronze buckle as it will develop a patina along with the watch. A gold plated one will not match the watch eventually and I'd think would look more out of place than a SS one.


 Thanks That's what I'm thinking now too. I didn't really consider that when I bought it

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I had bought a strap in late December, last tracking info was from the 8th of January in China, yesterday the period for receiving it ended and Ali just added 40 more days automatically, probably due to the virus.
Funny thing I got almost all of other parcels sent between the 1st and 15th of January.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Could not resist and bought one of these €30 NoName Daytonas. It seems to be really one of these VK mecha quartz movements inside. 
Dimension wise pretty similar to the Parnis Daytona, but unlike on the Parnis case, you can also screw down the big crown. Pusher at 2 & 4 can be screwed down too. 
Bracelet feels bit cheap, there is some hard resistance when you try to open it. Design follows the original clasp. Love the Parnis bracelet more. Bracket has diver extention, can be sized down to fit 5 inch half wrists.

Subdials design follows the watch it copies but not the function it offers. So unlike what the subdial says, at 3 you have 24 h and at 9 a 60 min chrono counter. The biggest Con of the watch and probably a big No for more than some. 
In the subdial at 6 ticks the quartz seconds of the clock. Big seconds hands is the chrono seconds and it sweps like you would expect from a mecha quartz.

The dial is a beautiful dark emerald green and loves to be in the sun to show off its full glory. I was afraid that the NoName NoLogo creates an unpleasant empty space at the upper half of the dial, but the sunburst green makes it up for and doesn't leave the feeling of something missing. With a white dial it might be not the case.

Subdial rings are not really exactly concentric, but have nice little details as a small red coloured inner ring. Of the other tenth of a seconds mark are the 5-10-15... Seconds also in red. Nice subtle details. Otherwise I didn't spot some major misalignments.

Had the watch for 3 weeks, swam with it in the Mekong River and it still works. Didn't gave the chrono pusher an extensive test yet.

Bought it because the girlfriend wanted some similar watch like my divers, chronos. (it's also a bit lighter weight wise that my Parnis. Which is a pro for her as she complains about that my watches are soo heavy) Loved the green dial on product photos and was not let down looking at it in my own hands. 
I also wanted to know if I can live with a ticking quartz seconds on the dial (my Parnis chrono is the two subdial bell&ross belly tanker homage) Turns out I can live with a quartz second as long it is that small and subtle and ordered that white dial green bezel parnis Daytona ?.

Its half the price of a Parnis, weights a bit less, feels a bit cheaper. But no regrets spending 30 euros for it.















The shop I bought it from is currently out of stock, but it looks like this is the same item.

#Aliexpress € 32,12 48%OFF | Chronograph quartz watch fashion 39mm sapphire glass silver case green dial 316L stainless steel bracelet A8
https://a.aliexpress.com/_TRLV8

If you look around, there are also other dial colours and dial styles available.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just posted my latest review on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice review, cheers for posting it. Steeldive are making some really great looking watches right now and the prices are excellent too.


----------



## jakartans (Oct 7, 2019)

Hii... Have everyone have bought this one ??
https://a.aliexpress.com/_sE4ToI
Im really can't resist, if its exactly described as the ads, it definitely will be my grail & daily watch


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Couple interesting looking watches with interesting hands, a pity that they're both above 40mm.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> Couple interesting looking watches with interesting hands, a pity that they're both above 40mm.


I wonder if they are including the crown in the measurement. It doesn't look like a 45mm watch from the pictures, but the 22mm lug width might be a bit deceiving either way. As far as how the watch will wear, lug-to-lug is a better indicator. A relatively short lug-to-lug can make a bigger diameter watch wear like a smaller one.

At less than $4 it seems hard to go wrong. If you don't like the way it wears, make a larger wristed friend with a free gift.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

jakartans said:


> Hii... Have everyone have bought this one ??
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_sE4ToI
> Im really can't resist, if its exactly described as the ads, it definitely will be my grail & daily watch


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Sasropakis said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...8#0#131923#18_668#808#4094#115_668#888#3325#2 (Strange brand but looks nice and claims to be 39mm.)


Wow I really like that light blue version with white indices & hands and orange. The brand name and quality just looks poor (understandably for the price).
Anybody else know some light blue minimalist watches (with white hands/indices)?

Also been looking at NOMOS homages on Ali, not yet found the right one. Though will prob at least pull the trigger on a Lambda automatic.

The best Nomos Tangente I've seen is this 'Natural Park' 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...1.0&pvid=dfc7ea7d-7aba-4d55-8136-44b27e18bdc4
But the name is just a bit too weird for my tastes


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

DomAndra said:


> Couple interesting looking watches with interesting hands, a pity that they're both above 40mm.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> ...


Possibly the bracelets can be reused with a better watch. I did that with a golden Accurist I didn't use much.


----------



## pedrorq (Oct 7, 2011)

DomAndra said:


> Couple interesting looking watches with interesting hands, a pity that they're both above 40mm.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> ...


Possibly the bracelets can be reused with a better watch. I did that with a golden Accurist I didn't use much.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> Couple interesting looking watches with interesting hands, a pity that they're both above 40mm.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> View attachment 14875789


I have noticed similar hands being used in a much more expensive Geervo watch on AliExpress as well:










Link: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000012901614.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.32df2e0eljZaNn


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

We need more beige/ivory/cream coloured quartzes in here. This is a presentable one imo though I always prefer a silver case instead of gold and it does seem a bit on the thick side too.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/327...5.0&pvid=4e22126a-55d5-461a-8ba6-ae892afdbdcc


----------



## Vric (Jun 24, 2013)

Received this Boderry watch today.

Few comments:
1. Bezel doesn't rotate. It's not mean to be, but I was assuming it would.
2. Crown is not screw in and has a dull finish that doesn't 100% fit the case color.
3. Sapphire crystal is very nice, but being flat, it make an excellent mirror. Wish they would charge a bit more and add some AR on it.
4. Movement is different than on the annonced page. It use the same movement as the Skeleton version of it.
5. That said, the movement is super smooth. Crown is tight and the movement run at a very impressive -/+2
6. Leather strap smell... leather! For cheap chinese watch, it's interesting. Not the best quality, but a fair strap.
7. Comme in a nice box with branded external box and even a shopping bag.

Overall very nice watch. I might try to look for another crystal for it. It's very impressive for the price.

Pictures:


http://imgur.com/CicCN4t


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

jakartans said:


> Hii... Have everyone have bought this one ??
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_sE4ToI
> Im really can't resist, if its exactly described as the ads, it definitely will be my grail & daily watch


Yes I bought one from alibaba for a little less money than that link, green dial, sterile. Mine has a second hand and some of those do not, so choose carefully!

It does exactly what it is supposed to, no complaints here at all. Lume is decent etc.

I think Steel Dive is a little less good quality than San Martin or Merkur in terms of QA, but this watch has no bezel to be loose or chapter ring to misallign, so there are no flaws to speak of.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio W-96H and Skmei 1278


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Did you see that out there in the water? Yes, that is one auspiciousfish!

Add this one to the list of potentially awesome watches until you read the name on the dial...









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Quint1980 said:


> Did you see that out there in the water? Yes, that is one auspiciousfish!
> 
> Add this one to the list of potentially awesome watches until you read the name on the dial...


I like that name. Playful. |>


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> Casio W-96H and Skmei 1278


Very interesting vid!

I'd really liked to have seen the blue Casio against that blue Skmei though as they did look almost identical. The rating at the end seemed wrong to me...just my opinion obviously, but for a watch with 5 alarms against 1 on the Casio that otherwise has pretty much the exact same functionality and is half the price, I think the Skmei deserved a wider winning margin that 0.2 of a point. I'm not sure why the Skmei movement lost a point to the Casio? It has more functions and so should have beaten the Casio for that alone? Oh, was it the battery life difference that swung it?

The Skmei was a clear winner for me and for that price I'm going to order one.

Cheers


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Did you see that out there in the water? Yes, that is one auspiciousfish!
> 
> Add this one to the list of potentially awesome watches until you read the name on the dial...
> 
> ...


Nice find! I too kind of like the name for its playfulness.

Note: this is a titanium watch. Nice. Some might even say "auspicious." 

Also, this looks a new Sharkey level brand. Maybe it's even from the same factory and just a new brand name?

At any rate, this looks like a brand to keep an eye on.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Did you see that out there in the water? Yes, that is one auspiciousfish!
> 
> Add this one to the list of potentially awesome watches until you read the name on the dial...
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for this?


ohhenry1 said:


> Nice find! I too kind of like the name for its playfulness.
> 
> Note: this is a titanium watch. Nice. Some might even say "auspicious."
> 
> ...


I quite like the name too. It's fun without being too cringy.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Anybody knows of Oris big crown inspired homages? Preferably with a pointer date complication?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you have a link for this?I quite like the name too. It's fun without being too cringy.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viper
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


#Aliexpress € 355,84 | AuspiciousFish Professional-class dive watch explorer YC-12 eco-class men's watch automatic movement
https://a.aliexpress.com/_UPmIQ

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice find! I too kind of like the name for its playfulness.
> 
> Note: this is a titanium watch. Nice. Some might even say "auspicious."
> 
> ...


I looked through the Auspiciousfish inventory and it's the same as San Martin, LTM, Sharkey etc. Some even have a SM engraved crown.

With a crappy name like that, I prefer SM.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Techme said:


> I looked through the Auspiciousfish inventory and it's the same as San Martin, LTM, Sharkey etc. Some even have a SM engraved crown.
> 
> With a crappy name like that, I prefer SM.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


I agree. I would choose San Martin over this. Did you find this particular model from San Martin?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## xncu1331 (Feb 1, 2019)

strong disagree, I love the name auspicious fish, it's quite humorous, the logo is actually not bad, and I'd would much rather wear a watch with that name than San Martin, which sounds like a brand targeted at 40 year old men who wear Hawaiian shirts to work on Fridays .

Isn't San Martin some Caribbean island?


----------



## SupraManZ (Feb 2, 2014)

San Martin is one of the better Chinese branded names.


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I agree. I would choose San Martin over this. Did you find this particular model from San Martin?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


If you add the p&p the auspicious F is comparable in price to San Martin, plus the caseback isn't as special.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

xncu1331 said:


> strong disagree, I love the name auspicious fish, it's quite humorous, the logo is actually not bad, and I'd would much rather wear a watch with that name than San Martin, which sounds like a brand targeted at 40 year old men who wear Hawaiian shirts to work on Fridays .


I strongly disagree ;-) I'd never wear a watch with 'AuspiciousFish' on the dial, especially not considering how much they charge for these :roll: I love my San Martin, am over 40 and do own a Hawaiian shirt which will never be worn at work :-d


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Vric said:


> Received this Boderry watch today.
> 
> Few comments:
> 1. Bezel doesn't rotate. It's not mean to be, but I was assuming it would.
> ...


Nice looking watch. Would go for it right away if it was available with bracelet.

Instagram: mr_complication


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I received my EPOCH 6029G with tritium tubes and Sea-Gull ST2130 movement today. I was looking for something very similar to a blue faced Omega Aqua Terra and separately I was looking for a tritium tube watch. This one checks both those boxes. If anyone wants one of these I'll probably post a review in the review section later. The short version is I think you get your money's worth with this watch. There's a few things I think they could have done better, but overall this watch looks and feels great. The dial, indices, tritium tubes, and hands all look incredible. As the reviews on Ali point out, this watch does NOT have a screw down crown as the pictures lead you to believe. It is listed as having 100m of WR. I don't believe that is accurate and I wouldn't expect this watch to be much better than splash proof. Another thing worth pointing out is the bracelet is sized with push pins. They do include a tool, but it's complete junk, so best to get a decent one if you don't already if you want to wear it on the included bracelet. I have an Aqua Terra type strap on order. I'm not sure if it will fit, but I figured it was worth a shot.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> I received my EPOCH 6029G with tritium tubes and Sea-Gull ST2130 movement today. I was looking for something very similar to a blue faced Omega Aqua Terra and separately I was looking for a tritium tube watch. This one checks both those boxes. If anyone wants one of these I'll probably post a review in the review section later. The short version is I think you get your money's worth with this watch. There's a few things I think they could have done better, but overall this watch looks and feels great. The dial, indices, tritium tubes, and hands all look incredible. As the reviews on Ali point out, this watch does NOT have a screw down crown as the pictures lead you to believe. It is listed as having 100m of WR. I don't believe that is accurate and I wouldn't expect this watch to be much better than splash proof. Another thing worth pointing out is the bracelet is sized with push pins. They do include a tool, but it's complete junk, so best to get a decent one if you don't already if you want to wear it on the included bracelet. I have an Aqua Terra type strap on order. I'm not sure if it will fit, but I figured it was worth a shot.


Can you share some pictures here here of it please?

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Did you see that out there in the water? Yes, that is one auspiciousfish!
> 
> Add this one to the list of potentially awesome watches until you read the name on the dial...


Looks like a pretty sharp watch. I'm not sure if it's $400 sharp, but it does have an original design with a very tool diver look to it and a titanium case. The movement is a PT5000 which is a 2824-2 clone. Evidently it's available in chronometer grade which received chronometer certification from Glashütte Observatory for what that's worth.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Can you share some pictures here here of it please?


I will try to take some pictures of it tomorrow. I want to get it in some natural light to do the dial justice. Someone who bought the watch from the same source did a youtube on it. The sound is annoying, but it gives you a good idea of what the watch looks like.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Looks like a pretty sharp watch. I'm not sure if it's $400 sharp, but it does have an original design with a very tool diver look to it and a titanium case. The movement is a PT5000 which is a 2824-2 clone. Evidently it's available in chronometer grade which received chronometer certification from Glashütte Observatory for what that's worth.


I was thinking the same thing. But I've spoiled by the Hamtun H2 Kraken now though, which also has the titanium bracelet too.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Oh yeah, the Epoch shipped incredibly fast via FedEx. I received it in 8 days.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those who are interested I've done a quick review of the Nesun 950.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> I agree. I would choose San Martin over this. Did you find this particular model from San Martin?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn027-t1/


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I received my EPOCH 6029G with tritium tubes and Sea-Gull ST2130 movement today. I was looking for something very similar to a blue faced Omega Aqua Terra and separately I was looking for a tritium tube watch. This one checks both those boxes. If anyone wants one of these I'll probably post a review in the review section later. The short version is I think you get your money's worth with this watch. There's a few things I think they could have done better, but overall this watch looks and feels great. The dial, indices, tritium tubes, and hands all look incredible. As the reviews on Ali point out, this watch does NOT have a screw down crown as the pictures lead you to believe. It is listed as having 100m of WR. I don't believe that is accurate and I wouldn't expect this watch to be much better than splash proof. Another thing worth pointing out is the bracelet is sized with push pins. They do include a tool, but it's complete junk, so best to get a decent one if you don't already if you want to wear it on the included bracelet. I have an Aqua Terra type strap on order. I'm not sure if it will fit, but I figured it was worth a shot.


Kinda wish this watch is sold with the same curved lugs/case/dial as the Sea-gull Seamaster or Sangdo w. a screw-down crown like the Seamaster.
However, its superior Tritium lume and the movement definitely makes it a strong contender and worth considering over its myriad of AT-competitors (From Corguet to Sangdo).

Would love to see pics!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn027-t1/
> View attachment 14880565
> 
> View attachment 14880567


Thanks but € 355 vs $ 692 that is a huuuuge price difference!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

From what I've seen, San Martin seems to charge more for their more unique or in house designs. Guess they have to charge more because the designers had to do something:-d


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Today I received in the mail a $6 movement cushion that I ordered on Feb 9th. Unbelievably it arrived in just 9 days to Australia from Guangdong by China Post. This is astonishing for me, considering packages from China normally take about 25 days and although the horrific fires are now mostly extinguished, it has rained excessively and many areas have experienced flooding.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967698275.html


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

xncu1331 said:


> strong disagree, I love the name auspicious fish, it's quite humorous, the logo is actually not bad, and I'd would much rather wear a watch with that name than San Martin, which sounds like a brand targeted at 40 year old men who wear Hawaiian shirts to work on Fridays .
> 
> Isn't San Martin some Caribbean island?


Saint-Martin is indeed a Caribbean island but I don't know if the island was the inspiration for the watchbrand's name. San Martin (or Martín) is a Spanish equivalent of Saint Martin of Tours (there are also other saints with the name Martin) and the saint's name has been given to numerous places and people. I've found it rather odd why a Chinese watch brand has a name associated with a Christian religious figure but maybe they have just selected one which looks European and sounds fine. It's a decent brand name but still a bit strange at least to me.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Martin_(disambiguation)
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Martín


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> Auspiciousfish! awesome ... until you read the name on the dial...


Sounds like a direct, literal translation of a Chinese name



SupraManZ said:


> *San Martin *is one of the better Chinese branded names.


I would not be surprised if this too is a rewrite of some Chinese name.

The Chinese language uses the character 'SAN' in many stores and hotels and brands.

While a linguistically Occidental person might think 'SAN' is meant, as in, _*San *Diego_, etc, 
the actual name in Chinese might be something like SAN MA TING -- with any number of possible meanings -- and 
this is the closest "Western" sounding name / spelling.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

San Martin are awesome watches and it's been keeping great time! Can't recommend them highly enough..









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Sasropakis said:


> It's a decent brand name but still a bit strange at least to me.


Yes, it's not a big enough turn off to keep me from buying a watch if I liked enough else about it, but it has always seemed odd to me.



Chronopolis said:


> Sounds like a direct, literal translation of a Chinese name


Possible, but if so, it was spectacularly fortunate. Seems more likely to me that it was deliberately chosen to sound Occidental, rather like Paganni Design.



coltpeacemaker041 said:


> San Martin are awesome watches and it's been keeping great time! Can't recommend them highly enough..


Do these have a vertically-spring-loaded bezel lock like the Sinn T-series?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

watchcrank said:


> Yes, it's not a big enough turn off to keep me from buying a watch if I liked enough else about it, but it has always seemed odd to me.
> 
> Possible, but if so, it was spectacularly fortunate. Seems more likely to me that it was deliberately chosen to sound Occidental, rather like Paganni Design.
> 
> Do these have a vertically-spring-loaded bezel lock like the Sinn T-series?


No it's unfortunately not the same as the Titanium T1! But it's without doubt one off the best 120 click bezel I've ever used leaving some off my much more expensive watches to shame. Absolutely zero back lash and it lines up spot on..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's a few more pics off it and the C3 superluminova lights up like a Christmas tree...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> San Martin are awesome watches and it's been keeping great time! Can't recommend them highly enough..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. My San Martin is one of the best value watches I have. Really solidly built. Everyone should at least own one.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

My review of the Epoch 6029G w/ tritium gas tubes is up in the review section. Unfortunately it is overcast in North Texas today so a bit hard to show the sunburst effect on the dial with no sun.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

I like this one #Aliexpress ￡59.74 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_TzvsA


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

leastonh said:


> Very interesting vid!
> 
> I'd really liked to have seen the blue Casio against that blue Skmei though as they did look almost identical. The rating at the end seemed wrong to me...just my opinion obviously, but for a watch with 5 alarms against 1 on the Casio that otherwise has pretty much the exact same functionality and is half the price, I think the Skmei deserved a wider winning margin that 0.2 of a point. I'm not sure why the Skmei movement lost a point to the Casio? It has more functions and so should have beaten the Casio for that alone? Oh, was it the battery life difference that swung it?
> 
> ...


ABout the movement - my point was taht Casio is much more accurate


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

DaveG46 said:


> I like this one #Aliexpress ￡59.74
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_TzvsA


Brilliant value for money. If possible, try to get one with a miyota movement.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

I'm curious about the various Tag Monaco look alike watches I see that are super cheap...$30-$40.....they say "automatic movement"....does anyone have one? Are they mechanical?

Example
US $44.51 16％ Off | Full Automatic Mechanical Brand Watch TAG Mens Watches Monaco Luxury Watch Leather Sport Clock Military Watch Montre Homme
https://a.aliexpress.com/_sZ0GJB

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm just gonna leave this here...


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

I really like the case back....


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Pretty cool.
One of my favorite watches is the Bulova Computron and would love to try this one.....


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

m3ga said:


> Got my led watch. I didn't think i could love something ugly but i really like it.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I love Led Watches. One of my favorites is the Bulova computron. Maybe will give this a try


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> ABout the movement - my point was taht Casio is much more accurate


Ahhh, my apologies, I only saw this today when watching the video again. I hadn't twigged the difference in accuracy  Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 14882507


Wow, for those situations when you feel a bit cold whilst lost and can't figure out which country you're in. Invaluable :-d


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> My review of the Epoch 6029G w/ tritium gas tubes is up in the review section. Unfortunately it is overcast in North Texas today so a bit hard to show the sunburst effect on the dial with no sun.


Good review. |> Thank you.

BTW, despite your username, for some reason I didn't really twig on your location until you mentioned the weather today. You should come to the monthly DFW Meetup sometime.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Wow, for those situations when you feel a bit cold whilst lost and can't figure out which country you're in. Invaluable :-d


Imagine how easy it would have been for Lindbergh with one of those.


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000288286254.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52134c4dybUWhS

iam considering this gmt version.but iam concerned about build and movement.cant find much about this one


----------



## shayan44 (Dec 12, 2017)

.


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 14882507


Would buy, but only if l2l is <48mm 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000288286254.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52134c4dybUWhS
> 
> iam considering this gmt version.but iam concerned about build and movement.cant find much about this one


There aren't a lot of mechanical GMT movements out there. I think most of these cheap GMTs use the DG 3804.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Hamiltonite said:


> I love Led Watches. One of my favorites is the Bulova computron. Maybe will give this a try


I had one of these. Nice idea, but it in practice it was very poorly built, cheap feeling a looking, and the accuracy on mine was WAY, WAY OFF. I don't mean off for a quartz, I mean unusably off for any watch.

It's possible mine was an outlier, it based on my experience, I couldn't recommend this watch to anybody.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> I had one of these. Nice idea, but it in practice it was very poorly built, cheap feeling a looking, and the accuracy on mine was WAY, WAY OFF. I don't mean off for a quartz, I mean unusably off for any watch.
> 
> It's possible mine was an outlier, it based on my experience, I couldn't recommend this watch to anybody.


I had a similar experience with mine too.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this NH-35-powered Field Watch off Ali
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000093271388.html
Same exact case (& caseback) and similar dial to the old discontinued Sea-gull military watch (assembled and sold by Sugess)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

always a plus when you play a demo video on an AliExpress ad that doesn't ear-rape you with crappy pop music.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

They have finally brought over the ST-2130-powered D.Veith Phantom Aquanaut alas at USD$225
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000701476129.html
D.veith sells it for RMB518 on their Taobao store


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> View attachment 14883275


For a moment I thought that was a subversive image of the Tiananmen Square tanks in 1989, but then I realized that all lines of tanks just look alike. :-(


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this NH-35-powered Field Watch off Ali
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000093271388.html
> Same exact case (& caseback) and similar dial to the old discontinued Sea-gull military watch (assembled and sold by Sugess)
> 
> ...


Gustav Becker was a German clock maker, so I guess it's only natural to put his name on the back of a Chinese watch dedicated to military tanks (?) Haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Cougar17 said:


> Gustav Becker was a German clock maker, so I guess it's only natural to put his name on the back of a Chinese watch dedicated to military tanks (?) Haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


My guess is that certain enterprising Germans contracted Sugess to make watches for them to revive Gustav Becker as a brand
(Not the 1st time a historical German brand partnered with the Chinese to do so).
But the deal fell through and now Sugess is selling the production batch on the Open market.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> My guess is that certain enterprising Germans contracted Sugess to make watches for them to revive Gustav Becker as a brand
> (Not the 1st time a historical German brand partnered with the Chinese to do so).
> But the deal fell through and now Sugess is selling the production batch on the Open market.


It appears to be a Chinese brand now. This isn't the first Gustav Becker watch to come out of China.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/gustavo-becker-chronograph-4702603.html#post48113167


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

zagato1750 said:


> I'm curious about the various Tag Monaco look alike watches I see that are super cheap...$30-$40.....they say "automatic movement"....does anyone have one? Are they mechanical?
> 
> Example
> US $44.51 16％ Off | Full Automatic Mechanical Brand Watch TAG Mens Watches Monaco Luxury Watch Leather Sport Clock Military Watch Montre Homme
> ...


I've purchased one after the seller assured it was sterile, to go with a nice Gulf strap I had. The watch arrived with a Tag Heuer logo... I scrapped it and covered the case with black duct tape but I don't wear it. The movement is a cheap DG2813 automatic (life length: from a few months to 1 or 2 years) and everything else is according: cheap alloy and plastic.

If you're located in Europe give me your address by PM I'll send it to you for free.

Nicolas









Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> My guess is that certain enterprising Germans contracted Sugess to make watches for them to revive Gustav Becker as a brand
> (Not the 1st time a historical German brand partnered with the Chinese to do so).
> But the deal fell through and now Sugess is selling the production batch on the Open market.


Somewhere in this thread I linked to one of the sellers on Alibaba that had images of trademarks for Sea-gull and Sugess. So it's not surprising that Sugess has churned out this model.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm just gonna leave this here...
> 
> View attachment 14882507


The funniest part of the whole watch is the fancy centre lug straps.
This watch obviously qualifies as a dress watch because it is so subtle.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

1afc said:


> The funniest part of the whole watch is the fancy centre lug straps.
> This watch obviously qualifies as a dress watch because it is so subtle.


That reminds me a Sarah Silverman joke:

Q: Why does Ron Jeremy leave his pinky out when he's doing his self-manual "thang" ?

Answer: Cus he's an elegant man.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

mougino said:


> I've purchased one after the seller assured it was sterile, to go with a nice Gulf strap I had. The watch arrived with a Tag Heuer logo... I scrapped it and covered the case with black duct tape but I don't wear it. The movement is a cheap DG2813 automatic (life length: from a few months to 1 or 2 years) and everything else is according: cheap alloy and plastic.
> 
> If you're located in Europe give me your address by PM I'll send it to you for free.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the offer! But no....I'm in the states. I'm more curious than anything.....I could live with the cheap 2813 mvt since you sometimes get a good one, but the alloy and plastic would definitely be an issue. Honestly.....I'm not sure I even like the original, but I'm drawn to them every time I see one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

shayan44 said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000288286254.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.52134c4dybUWhS
> 
> iam considering this gmt version.but iam concerned about build and movement.cant find much about this one


agree with the other guy, it's most likely running the DG3804 movement.
someone got the non-GMT version of this and posted his thoughts on it.
Good for the money, but expect the bezel to just fall off. its a friction fit bezel and comes pretty loose. so maybe the dental floss method, or just spring for a slightly larger gasket.
other than that, I've heard it's pretty good for the money. a vintage rolex case with decent finishing, a decent bracelet, acrylic domed crystal, all for like $60. it's hard to argue even if you probably will have bezel issues. you can appeal for a partial refund, so even better yet.

green bezel 3,6,9 dial will probably be my next watch that I'll turn into a project watch.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I had one of these. Nice idea, but it in practice it was very poorly built, cheap feeling a looking, and the accuracy on mine was WAY, WAY OFF. I don't mean off for a quartz, I mean unusably off for any watch.
> 
> It's possible mine was an outlier, it based on my experience, I couldn't recommend this watch to anybody.


I also got one and had a similar experience. The watch initially started gaining time and then it just went bat crazy! I thought it was possessed and chucked it... LoL!

Looks like all of these are lemons. I have never owned any digital watch that gained time in such absurd proportions, EVER.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

mougino said:


> I've purchased one after the seller assured it was sterile, to go with a nice Gulf strap I had. The watch arrived with a Tag Heuer logo... I scrapped it and covered the case with black duct tape but I don't wear it. The movement is a cheap DG2813 automatic (life length: from a few months to 1 or 2 years) and everything else is according: cheap alloy and plastic.


I don't own any DG2813 automatic. 
Is it really a movement so short lived? :-o


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I had one of these. Nice idea, but it in practice it was very poorly built, cheap feeling a looking, and the accuracy on mine was WAY, WAY OFF. I don't mean off for a quartz, I mean unusably off for any watch.
> 
> It's possible mine was an outlier, it based on my experience, I couldn't recommend this watch to anybody.


Not everyone wins in the cheap Chinese watch roulette game.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> I also got one and had a similar experience. The watch initially started gaining time and then it just went bat crazy! I thought it was possessed and chucked it... LoL!
> 
> Looks like all of these are lemons. I have never owned any digital watch that gained time in such absurd proportions, EVER.


Haha, yes, I threw mine away as well!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> I don't own any DG2813 automatic.
> Is it really a movement so short lived? :-o


I've had one for about a year, and it keeps excellent time. I don't get the impression that mine would be so short lived, but then again it has only been about a year. My primary complaint about it would be that it is quite loud, the rotor movement.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Not everyone wins in the cheap Chinese watch roulette game.


Yes, that's why I was very careful to state it as my personal experience, and not to generalize beyond that. People can and should draw their own conclusions.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Yes, that's why I was very careful to state it as my personal experience, and not to generalize beyond that. People can and should draw their own conclusions.


I think that's part of the fun in buying the really cheap ones. You never really know what you're gonna get.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this NH-35-powered Field Watch off Ali
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000093271388.html
> Same exact case (& caseback) and similar dial to the old discontinued Sea-gull military watch (assembled and sold by Sugess)
> 
> ...


Looks great, but at 43mm it is too big especially for a smaller bezel watch. IMO

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

dfwcowboy said:


> Not everyone wins in the cheap Chinese watch roulette game.


All of my 2813s run strong....

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Does anyone know the make and model type for a Chinese Seiko 7s26 movement?
Thinking about swapping out a Seiko 5 from a charity shop which doesn't work.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ale De Alis said:


> I don't own any DG2813 automatic.
> Is it really a movement so short lived? :-o


Not at all. Maybe they aren't quite as reliable as the Miyota 82xx from which they're derived, but the 22J, 2813 basic design (which adds hacking) is used by Dixmont, Nanning, Starking, and Beijing Watch Factory (SB11, SB12, B16ZR) to name just a few. The Sea-Gull ST1612/TY2806 is in the same league (price & quality), and it is even the basis of a number of Swiss produced calibers. There are also some no brand versions called Mingzu movements, that are not quite as good. Often the Mingzu movements get called DG2813s by mistake. The "DG" stands for Dixmont Guangzhou (AKA - Guangzhou Five Goat Watch Factory), one of the original Late 1950's Chinese government watch producers.

They are all much better than the 17J Tongji (Chinese Standard Movement) (2650z) based "automatics" usually found in this price range (like the Jaragar Monaco). Many of the Tongjis don't autowind well enough to last overnight, and only offer a 30 hour power reserve when fully hand wound. Tongjis also have a bad habit of stopping without reason, and not being consistently accurate. By contrast, the 2813 and ST16 hack, are suprisingly accurate, autowind well, and feature a 40-42 hour PR.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FattMatt said:


> Does anyone know the make and model type for a Chinese Seiko 7s26 movement?
> Thinking about swapping out a Seiko 5 from a charity shop which doesn't work.


As far as I know, nobody makes a Chinese 7S26 clone. The TMI NH36 (Seiko 4R36) is produced by a Seiko subsidiary, both in Japan and China for third party use, and can usually be swapped in. The actual direct replacement is the NH26A, but they are hard to source, and would most likely cost as much as the much better NH36A.

The Hangzhou 2 Series line is based on the very similar, but older Seiko 7009A, which predated the 7S26, and may be a swap candidate.

The NH36 is easier to buy off AliEx or eBay, so it should be your better alternative, and will add hacking and hand winding features lacking on the 7S26/NH26A.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> I've had one for about a year, and it keeps excellent time. I don't get the impression that mine would be so short lived, but then again it has only been about a year. My primary complaint about it would be that it is quite loud, the rotor movement.


As is the Miyota 8215, on which it's based.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Another 38mm Bauhaus with a sub-second dial. This one doesn't feature those tacky blue hands like the other Skmei did. Unfortunately it's a bit too thick to really look good but still, I gave it an order I love small watches like this.

https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1580B...dth=789&hash=fe0f261ca15b4c23fd01736a2df7bd5b


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DomAndra said:


> Another 38mm Bauhaus with a sub-second dial. This one doesn't feature those tacky blue hands like the other Skmei did. Unfortunately it's a bit too thick to really look good but still, I gave it an order I love small watches like this.
> 
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1580B...dth=789&hash=fe0f261ca15b4c23fd01736a2df7bd5b


This is a coincidence. I've just uploaded a review of a 38mm Bauhaus watch. One that many on here probably already know very well.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I've purchased one after the seller assured it was sterile, to go with a nice Gulf strap I had. The watch arrived with a Tag Heuer logo... I scrapped it and covered the case with black duct tape but I don't wear it. The movement is a cheap DG2813 automatic (life length: from a few months to 1 or 2 years) and everything else is according: cheap alloy and plastic.
> 
> If you're located in Europe give me your address by PM I'll send it to you for free.
> 
> ...


I'm doubting your watch has a DG28xx or similar movement. It's hard to tell since the Tag cover somewhat obscures it, but it looks more like a Tongji. The complications (date, 24 hour, day of week) are also more indicative of a 2650Z caliber.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ale De Alis said:


> I don't own any DG2813 automatic.
> Is it really a movement so short lived? :-o


My brother bought a cheap dogs turd off a watch with that movement and it failed after a few weeks after the crown and stem fell out!!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

FattMatt said:


> Does anyone know the make and model type for a Chinese Seiko 7s26 movement?
> Thinking about swapping out a Seiko 5 from a charity shop which doesn't work.


You can buy a real NH-36 for about $33 us I wouldn't bother with a knock off for that price! https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/GENUINE...-DATE-AT-3-OCLOCK-FIT-7S26-7S36-/303468003310

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> This is a coincidence. I've just uploaded a review of a 38mm Bauhaus watch. One that many on here probably already know very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it! And good vid. I didn't know about it, but the nicest Tangente homage I've seen so far. 39-40mm and a Japanese movement and that would be my mind set. Been looking around for some NOMOS (Lambda or Tangente) homages but so far haven't quite seen the right one.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I like it! And good vid. I didn't know about it, but the nicest Tangente homage I've seen so far. 39-40mm and a Japanese movement and that would be my mind set. Been looking around for some NOMOS (Lambda or Tangente) homages but so far haven't quite seen the right one.


Thanks. I'm glad you found it useful.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I like it! And good vid. I didn't know about it, but the nicest Tangente homage I've seen so far.


The cases on those are actually a closer match to the Tangomat 38 than to any Tangente reference. I used to own two before I realized just how closely they aped the Tangomat, and also how - surely by coincidence as innocent as a clean dust of snowfall on a baby lamb - they appeared on the market right about the same time that fake Tangomats first appeared. (Funny how that happens to mushroom brands so often, right? :-d )

I gave them both to new owners who are more comfortable with such strange little coincidences than I am. b-)

In fair review, they were very well finished for the then $100 price, and their ST17s were reliable in their limited service with me. I don't recall their accuracy being remarkable in any way, bad or good, ergo they were probably decently accurate for the price too.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I read somewhere, probably on here, that someone opened up one of these Nomos homages (can't recall if it was Rodina) and it had Nomos markings in it.

Tisell make a nice Nomos Homage with a 9015 for $205

TISELL 38mm Bauhaus Design 9015 automatic - TISELL.KR


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> The cases on those are actually a closer match to the Tangomat 38 than to any Tangente reference. I used to own two before I realized just how closely they aped the Tangomat, and also how - surely by coincidence as innocent as a clean dust of snowfall on a baby lamb - they appeared on the market right about the same time that fake Tangomats first appeared. (Funny how that happens to mushroom brands so often, right? :-d )
> 
> I gave them both to new owners who are more comfortable with such strange little coincidences than I am. b-)
> 
> In fair review, they were very well finished for the then $100 price, and their ST17s were reliable in their limited service with me. I don't recall their accuracy being remarkable in any way, bad or good, ergo they were probably decently accurate for the price too.


Hmm that is a bit shady. I was more interested when I learnt that these Rodina watches are essentially made by Sea-Gull (and sold on their website). You'd think Sea-Gull wouldn't want to be making and selling some brand that is linked to replicas?
https://www.seagullwatchstore.com/C...st-Bauhaus-Watch-p/r005-arabic-white-dial.htm

Still the nicest Tangente/Tangomat homage (at sub-£150) I've seen though.



Techme said:


> I read somewhere, probably on here, that someone opened up one of these Nomos homages (can't recall if it was Rodina) and it had Nomos markings in it.
> 
> Tisell make a nice Nomos Homage with a 9015 for $205
> 
> ...


Nice watch, I forget about Tisell sometimes, but the date window just hovering there looks a bit weird. I think the small seconds looks nicer.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn027-t1/
> View attachment 14880565
> 
> View attachment 14880567


Are you kidding me? $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for a San Martin?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> Are you kidding me? $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for a San Martin?


I'm a little on the fence about that price. I wouldn't pay that for a San Martin, but it's a decent spec and I've seen micro brands charge similar prices.

My only question would be whether or not 'Observatory error standard' means the watch is certified by Timelab, or that San Martin have regulated the watch to -4 to +6 seconds and are implying certification that it doesn't actually have. Wording is everything. If it were certified, you'd think they would be explicit about it.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Are you kidding me? $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for a San Martin?


it's all Titanium, an original design, and a Swiss Automatic....I don't think the price is too bad....too rich for my blood, but you get a lot for that money.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I'm a little on the fence about that price. I wouldn't pay that for a San Martin, but it's a decent spec and I've seen micro brands charge similar prices.
> 
> My only question would be whether or not 'Observatory error standard' means the watch is certified by Timelab, or that San Martin have regulated the watch to -4 to +6 seconds and are implying certification that it doesn't actually have. Wording is everything. If it were certified, you'd think they would be explicit about it.


Sellita top grade is +/- 4 secs. That's not a certified standard, but rather what the manufacturer rates the movement as. How they are getting +6 is anyone's guess. Perhaps they are getting something from Sellita that has a configuration outside their normal grading system.

The key is if you got one that was outside those parameters you should be able to return it as a warranty issue.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

johnmichael said:


> Are you kidding me? $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ for a San Martin?


Maaaafaagaaz be trippin, yo


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> it's all Titanium, an original design, and a Swiss Automatic....I don't think the price is too bad....too rich for my blood, but you get a lot for that money.


Titanium and swiss automatic certainly adds value, but it's close enough to a Samurai to not be quite an original design.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Squatcho said:


> Titanium and swiss automatic certainly adds value, but it's close enough to a Samurai to not be quite an original design.


About the only thing I can see that's similar to a Samurai is the sloping lugs. Just about everything else is different. Looks more like the watch Seiko should have made, but then again a Seiko with those specs would go for at least twice the price.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> This is a coincidence. I've just uploaded a review of a 38mm Bauhaus watch. One that many on here probably already know very well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At 38mm I'm in!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I think Handlove has to be my favorite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hand love; must have been involving lot of Soap. Do they vibrate?

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> mlstein said:
> 
> 
> > I think this one trumps Deerfun:
> ...


I know it's one of mine!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Hand love; must have been involving lot of Soap. Do they vibrate?


It's a very specialized watch. Made for left handed people who wear their watch on their dominate hand.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Here is the Epoch 6029G swapped out to a CXL strap. I didn't order this strap for this watch. The sad part is I don't even remember which watch I ordered this strap for. At any rate I don't think I'm going to find a better one for this watch. There's something about a dark blue dial and a dark brown leather strap that I really like.

This Epoch is really starting to grow on me. I think it's the best watch I've bought on Ali yet. It's running -2 seconds on the wrist from when I set it 3 days ago. If I were to take it off a night and leave it dial up, I think it would even out perfectly, but you don't want to take this watch off at night as the tritium tubes are quite nice in the dark.


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Hmm that is a bit shady. I was more interested when I learnt that these Rodina watches are essentially made by Sea-Gull (and sold on their website). You'd think Sea-Gull wouldn't want to be making and selling some brand that is linked to replicas?
> https://www.seagullwatchstore.com/C...st-Bauhaus-Watch-p/r005-arabic-white-dial.htm
> 
> Still the nicest Tangente/Tangomat homage (at sub-£150) I've seen though.
> ...


I wish they done it like other normal watches; baton hour marker with Big Date. So the date doesn't look too similar to the hour number.

But.. Have you seen the original? For me; it's even worse. I don't like how they cluttered the bottom part of the dial.









Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> About the only thing I can see that's similar to a Samurai is the sloping lugs. Just about everything else is different. Looks more like the watch Seiko should have made, but then again a Seiko with those specs would go for at least twice the price.


It's derivative enough to be obvious. The case sides are smooth and Crown guards gone. It could pass as a Seiko mod. It's not a criticism, just what struck me at first glance. For what it's worth, it does cost twice as much as a Samurai.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Hand love; must have been involving lot of Soap. Do they vibrate?
> 
> Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


I wish they'd called it the hand love jazz master


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Looks like the Corgeut Pelagos style watch might be a gonna, not been shipped and now I don't see it in the store hoping Ali express will be a refund, probably for the best


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Squatcho said:


> Titanium and swiss automatic certainly adds value, but it's close enough to a Samurai to not be quite an original design.


Doesn't look anything like a Samurai!!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> Sellita top grade is +/- 4 secs. That's not a certified standard, but rather what the manufacturer rates the movement as. How they are getting +6 is anyone's guess. Perhaps they are getting something from Sellita that has a configuration outside their normal grading system.
> 
> The key is if you got one that was outside those parameters you should be able to return it as a warranty issue.


Perhaps they may simply be a big enough volume buyer by now that they are able to test movements with their wholesaler accepting their rejects back even if they perform to grade? Interested to see what accuracy people do actually observe from these.

Attractive watch too.



Theo Sudarja said:


> I wish they done it like other normal watches; baton hour marker with Big Date. So the date doesn't look too similar to the hour number.
> 
> But.. Have you seen the original? For me; it's even worse. I don't like how they cluttered the bottom part of the dial.


I don't follow. That image shows up to me as a Metro, a completely different model from the Tangomat, practically the polar opposite within the Nomos range. Maybe I'm missing a change of context though; it wouldn't be the first time. 



john_marston said:


> Hmm that is a bit shady. I was more interested when I learnt that these Rodina watches are essentially made by Sea-Gull (and sold on their website). You'd think Sea-Gull wouldn't want to be making and selling some brand that is linked to replicas?


It was a popular rumor for a time that Sea-Gull made the Rodina watches, but was there ever any conformation? There are many dealers selling Sea-Gull watches of varying authenticity, many of whom have registered domains with "seagull" in the text, but according to the gurus on f72, this store on Ali-Express is the brand's only official Western-market-facing store. For some reason I can't browse that store without logging in and don't have the password safe holding my AliX account installed on the computer I'm using today, so I can't check for Rodinas in the store now, but I don't recall ever having seen them there in the past.

I don't know the truth of the Rodina and other ST17-powered Tangomat clones. Sea-Gull seem to have many arms and many loose affiliations, and bits and pieces of it have certainly done some shady stuff at times. Still I would be surprised if they play on the side directly in the black market. May be worth noting that whoever made them and however official they are, the Tangomat clones actually labeled Sea-Gull didn't appear until long after the Rodinas and the fakes did. Additionally worth noting that Sea-Gull aren't averse to diving into a market after others have already proven the segment for them, e.g., the 1963 revival chronographs, which were pioneered by the same former Sea-Gull employee who built the past f72 project watches. Since I don't believe Sea-Gull make all of their own cases, even if they are making the Sea-Gull branded Tangomat clones we sometimes see for sale, and even if they are using exactly the same case as the Rodinas and the fakes, we have no real way to know where the chickens and eggs originated.

In summary: I don't suspect Tianjin Sea-Gull of making counterfeit watches but have no idea the degree to which they do business with those who do. Doesn't matter a ton to me though, since the Aevig business has cooled me on the modern Sea-Gull company anyway and since I vastly prefer original designs and even original combinations of outside styling cues, e.g., this newly spotted titanium San Martin (which despite its size is their most attractive watch to me yet). I would like to know the truth though, simply to satisfy my curiosity. Back before Ali and later TaoBao started bouncing sellers for openly selling fakes (a cleanup which had the unintended consequence of spawning the likes of Age Girl), it used to be easier to detect the links between fakes and the shady end of the clone market and know whom to avoid. Harder now, but I'd love to know the truth in anyone has it.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> Here is the Epoch 6029G swapped out to a CXL strap. I didn't order this strap for this watch. The sad part is I don't even remember which watch I ordered this strap for. At any rate I don't think I'm going to find a better one for this watch. There's something about a dark blue dial and a dark brown leather strap that I really like.
> 
> This Epoch is really starting to grow on me. I think it's the best watch I've bought on Ali yet. It's running -2 seconds on the wrist from when I set it 3 days ago. If I were to take it off a night and leave it dial up, I think it would even out perfectly, but you don't want to take this watch off at night as the tritium tubes are quite nice in the dark.


Thats outstanding with the leather strap! very nice combo


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Greggg3 said:


> Thats outstanding with the leather strap! very nice combo


Not to bad looks good mate!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Doesn't look anything like a Samurai!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


I'm on my own then.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchcrank said:


> Perhaps they may simply be a big enough volume buyer by now that they are able to test movements with their wholesaler accepting their rejects back even if they perform to grade? Interested to see what accuracy people do actually observe from these.
> 
> Attractive watch too.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, a former Sea-Gull employee/executive started Rodina. It's quite possible he used Sea-Gull as his OEM to produce the watches. Sea-Gull is not above copying their customers. They also produce almost identical Nomos Tangente homages with Rider/GT&FQ, and Sea-Gull branding, as well as sterile dial variants.

Here is an explanation of the relationships: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-sun-moon-review-rodina-st1652-auto-movement-2872226.html

"Before we delve into the watch in detail, here's a bit of background. Rodina is best known for their Bauhaus-style watches, one of which I already own. But they also offer a wide range of other styles, like this sun/moon watch.

I emailed seagullwatchstore.com - the only seller of this particular model - for a bit more info. It turns out that, contrary to popular rumour on these forums, Rodina is a proper brand in its own right. It was founded five years ago by a former executive of Sea-Gull, the company that makes Rodina's movements. After their Bauhaus watch took off in popularity, a number of fake Rodinas have shown up. The folks over at seagullwatchstore.com are an authorised Rodina dealer, so you can be assured their watches are the real deal.

(Incidentally, the now 65-year-old Rodina founder is semi-retired but has joined seagullwatchstore.com as the technical director at the company's own brand, GT&FQ. That explains why their Rider-branded Bauhaus watches are reportedly of equivalent quality. It also marks an end to the Rodina brand - so watch out for fakes into the future.)"​


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> My brother bought a cheap dogs turd off a watch with that movement and it failed after a few weeks after the crown and stem fell out!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Many Chinese factories produce movements with this design. Actual DG2813 movements from Dixmont have a good reputation, and are equivalent in quality to the similar, Sea-Gull ST16/TY28 line. Timex uses them in their automatic models.

There are also unbranded movements, commonly referred to as "Mingzhu", with more questionable quality. In addition, many people mistakenly refer to Tongji movements as DG2813's, like it's a generic name for inexpensive Chinese movements.

BTW - Dixmont Guangzhou (AKA - Guangzhou Five Goat Watch Co., LTD) is owned by China's largest domestic watch company, Citychamp (Formerly China Haidian). In addition, Citychamp owns the Chinese watch brands Rossinni and EBOHR which command 50% of the PRC domestic watch market, as well as the Swiss brands, Corum, Eterna and Rotary.














*
Beijing Watch Factory SB11*









*Nanning NN2813*









Unknown 2813 movement producer, sold on AliExpress


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Many Chinese factories produce movements with this design. Actual DG2813 movements from Dixmont have a good reputation, and are equivalent in quality to the similar, Sea-Gull ST16/TY28 line. Timex uses them in their automatic models.
> 
> There are also unbranded movements, commonly referred to as "Mingzhu", with more questionable quality. In addition, many people mistakenly refer to Tongji movements as DG2813's, like it's a generic name for inexpensive Chinese movements.
> 
> ...


I was probably a little harsh regarding my my post! I have heard some ppl say it's a reliable movement. I'm not sure if there's various grades or not.

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Squatcho said:


> I'm on my own then.


Lol

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Theo Sudarja (Jun 29, 2015)

watchcrank said:


> Perhaps they may simply be a big enough volume buyer by now that they are able to test movements with their wholesaler accepting their rejects back even if they perform to grade? Interested to see what accuracy people do actually observe from these.
> 
> Attractive watch too.
> 
> ...


Thank you for correcting.

Edit: I should wrote it Nomos brand. Not the original it referenced to.

What I'm trying to say: even for Nomos the brand that we love, and I do admire their design; There's always one or two things that come into question in term of design choices. Especially when it comes to a personal preference. Just like many other brands product lineup.

Sent from my ONE E1003 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Theo Sudarja said:


> What I'm trying to say: even for Nomos the brand that we love, and I do admire their design; There's always one or two things that come into question in term of design choices. Especially when it comes to a personal preference. Just like many other brands product lineup.


Oh yeah, I absolutely agree.  And your example does illustrate that well. |> I love a number of Nomos models, but there are also quite a number I wouldn't wear.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Theo Sudarja said:


> Thank you for correcting.
> 
> Edit: I should wrote it Nomos brand. Not the original it referenced to.
> 
> ...


They are a nice looking watches! and this model has always interested me..









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> Perhaps they may simply be a big enough volume buyer by now that they are able to test movements with their wholesaler accepting their rejects back even if they perform to grade? Interested to see what accuracy people do actually observe from these.
> 
> Attractive watch too.
> 
> ...


Interesting! And yeah that Aevig stuff is some dirty business on Sea-Gull's part. 
Goes to show that even Sea-Gull, the darling brand of China/Aliexpress, still shouldn't really be considered in high regard.

Think I'll just go for a Cadisen Lambda homage. If I'm gonna go for a ripoff design anyway might as well save some money (~£40 on Ali), plus I have some leftover 22mm straps that would suit it. The last Cadisen I had was pretty decent quality, some of the best bang for buck on Ali I think.


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Are there anything similar to this Junghans Max Bill on Ali?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

CO5 said:


> Are there anything similar to this Junghans Max Bill on Ali?


Yeah. The Max Bill chronograph homages are pretty cheap and popular, i.e. this one from Loreo looks pretty good
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...0.0&pvid=97c91a1a-6015-4322-bd0e-3953debcc8a7

This is a standard Max Bill homage
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...0.0&pvid=2de0c2ee-17c7-435e-9425-76e06a10f7ef

Bunch of £5-15 Max Bill homages floating around but I wouldn't bother, if you are wanna get one might as well get a decent one.

Though to consider: when it comes to a watch that you can find on Amazon (albeit quartz) for £400 (or £300 on eBay new) - if I really wanted a _Max Bill_ I think I'd just save up for the real thing. Though the automatic ones are £600+ which is pretty hefty. Still, I'd rather buy a £300 real quartz Max Bill than a £70 mechanical Chinese knockoff, but that's me. I know a lot of people here don't give two ****s about who makes the watch lol.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

CO5 said:


> Are there anything similar to this Junghans Max Bill on Ali?


Steeldive sells a Ronda quartz version
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000091678752.html








Reef Tiger sells one powered by a Miyota 9015
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32946536951.html?spm=2114.12010615.8148356.3.7f485f69LeNgKl


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> As I understand it, a former Sea-Gull employee/executive started Rodina. It's quite possible he used Sea-Gull as his OEM to produce the watches. Sea-Gull is not above copying their customers. They also produce almost identical Nomos Tangente homages with Rider/GT&FQ, and Sea-Gull branding, as well as sterile dial variants.
> 
> Here is an explanation of the relationships: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/affordable-sun-moon-review-rodina-st1652-auto-movement-2872226.html
> 
> ...


Sea-gull uses an entirely different case to Rodina/Rider/Gull-tron though.

Sea-gull






















Rodina


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CO5 said:


> Are there anything similar to this Junghans Max Bill on Ali?


Feice also makes a Max Bill Chronoscope (quartz chronograph)
https://www.amazon.com/FEICE-Stainless-Leathers-Waterproof-Business/dp/B074MWWTVL









Gimto has produced a couple of Max Bill variants, but their quality is suspect.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32815201039.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33004971230.html
















Losian Chronoscope
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32912240459.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

CO5 said:


> Are there anything similar to this Junghans Max Bill on Ali?


I've had this Loreo one for quite a while now. Which is really nice.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=47011325


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8eVos_ncFn/

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Does anyone have one of these 42mm Corgeuts with the Seagull movement? If so how do you like it?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

tcl said:


> Does anyone have one of these 42mm Corgeuts with the Seagull movement? If so how do you like it?


Looks like a good deal. Not sure which Sea-Gull movement that is, but it's the same one they appear to be using in other watches.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33035389370.html


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> As far as I know, nobody makes a Chinese 7S26 clone. The TMI NH36 (Seiko 4R36) is produced by a Seiko subsidiary, both in Japan and China for third party use, and can usually be swapped in. The actual direct replacement is the NH26A, but they are hard to source, and would most likely cost as much as the much better NH36A.
> 
> The Hangzhou 2 Series line is based on the very similar, but older Seiko 7009A, which predated the 7S26, and may be a swap candidate.
> 
> The NH36 is easier to buy off AliEx or eBay, so it should be your better alternative, and will add hacking and hand winding features lacking on the 7S26/NH26A.


Thanks for the info and advice, I was just concerned that the nh35 wouldn't fit, and a Chinese copy would be a better bet.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> Looks like a good deal. *Not sure which Sea-Gull movement that is*, but it's the same one they appear to be using in other watches.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33035389370.html
> View attachment 14890765


*Sea-Gull ST1612*(gilt)


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

Trev_L said:


> Looks great, very tempted to get one of these. How is it running, do you know what movement it has?


Sorry for late response. The watch is running approximately +/- 15 sec a day. Regarding the movement I will quote HoustonReal:
"My Conquest homage, and most other Carnival three handers I've seen, have had Beijing Watch Factory, SB11 movements. Look for a "B" under the balance wheel. The jewel keeper/anti-shock feature looks different on yours (Kif vs Incabloc), so Carnival may have switched suppliers. If there are no markings or logos under the balance wheel, Carnival may have gone to a generic/Mingzhu movement in an effort to save a few RMB. Most Northern Chinese factories prefer the lyre-shaped Incabloc, and the factories in the South of China use the Kif cloverleaf style."
My watch has a "B" under the balance wheel, so it is SB11 indeed.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just uploaded a review of the Loreo 6112G Junghans Max Bill homage, for anyone who is interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Bought one of these straps, hope it's good.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049455300.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6f734c4deut8ff

Also went ahead and ordered the Cadisen C1030 (NOMOS Lambda homage). It looks like the best Lambda out there and at £40 what the hell. Cadisen tends to deliver


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I found a source for Horween CXL straps on Ali. I ordered a couple hoping for the best.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

These straps are interesting, if only for the Chinglish in the ad.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000346103462.html


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Bought one of these straps, hope it's good.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049455300.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6f734c4deut8ff
> 
> Also went ahead and ordered the Cadisen C1030 (NOMOS Lambda homage). It looks like the best Lambda out there and at £40 what the hell. Cadisen tends to deliver


I think the quality will be fine but all these Chinese better quality leather straps seem to be really thick and really stiff. No soft supple thin type Hirsch strap that I've seen.

Except for the leather nato ones, those are nice flexible and soft but they're only on natos not two-pieces.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Dubs


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Bought one of these straps, hope it's good.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049455300.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6f734c4deut8ff
> 
> Also went ahead and ordered the Cadisen C1030 (NOMOS Lambda homage). It looks like the best Lambda out there and at £40 what the hell. Cadisen tends to deliver


I had one of the those Cadisen. It was a decent enough watch for the price. But it was a large watch and I knew I'd scratch the mineral crystal, so it was a catch and release. I think if it was around 38 or 39 mm, I probably would have kept it. I found the movement very acurate with a good power reserve.

I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Bought one of these straps, hope it's good.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049455300.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6f734c4deut8ff


That strap looks promising. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Techme said:


> I had one of the those Cadisen. It was a decent enough watch for the price. But it was a large watch and I knew I'd scratch the mineral crystal, so it was a catch and release. I think if it was around 38 or 39 mm, I probably would have kept it. I found the movement very acurate with a good power reserve.
> 
> I hope you enjoy it.


Yeah the 42mm diameter and 14.5mm thickness is the only thing I'm a bit concerned about. I'd say 39-40 would've been a sweetspot (I have 7in wrists). The size is also what was making me lean towards getting a NOMOS Tangente homage in stead (which are usually ~38mm).

But I think I can pull it off, got just large enough wrists, and I actually wanted something with more wrist presence as my previous purchase was a 36mm dress watch. What made the decision was really money and straps: £40 for the Cadisen or ~£100 for a Tangente homage, plus I still have like three nice 22mm straps collecting dust that would suit the Cadisen quite well.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Even the much-maligned, new Christopher Ward logo is now being homaged.
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dVCvdLb


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm not sure if this was shared here before, but if you are looking for a Junghans Max Bill homage, there you go:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...3.0&pvid=1d76fd27-3479-470a-8dcc-e2e52b7c69e2


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

This chronograph is a homage to Junghans too, uses Seagull movement.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=508cf690-e2b8-4fb2-a9cc-7494ac42ea17


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Cool Arabic numbered watch. I'd buy it too but the 40mm size with the domed glass looks too big for my 6" wrists and I'm trying to go smaller these days. They do have quite a few colours though.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...5.0&pvid=c21ac502-afbe-43fb-9e49-160b6cf2a20e


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Another Max Bill - comes in rose gold/yellow gold/silver, brass case, curved crystal, quartz, *$26.50*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

If you're looking for a* Cartier Tank MC* homage, this *Georg Count G-005* claims a stainless steel case, 50M WR and sapphire crystal, for under $16. Movement is a *Sunon PE46D*.








[video]https://ae-cn.alicdn.com/3huB6SYCSKRPa2X0pFu/iz5i03wwLvw4aLD22z7__hd.mp4[/video]


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found the Lobinni Alibaba Store
https://fsjunshen.en.alibaba.com/pr....html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.88.22.7e0f2b34tCuy8U

Guanqin Alibaba Store
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...ml?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.10.30337411EFthm0


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

These look promising, probably the best Affordable divers by a recognised brand in the market today.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.1e4e1b94BGx3aU








https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.1e4e1b94BGx3aU


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> These look promising, probably the best Affordable divers by a recognised brand in the market today.
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.1e4e1b94BGx3aU
> View attachment 14898493
> ...


Are they really recognised?

Never heard of them.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Techme said:


> Are they really recognised?
> 
> Never heard of them.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


https://www.jiuskousa.com/pages/about-us






Warning: bad audio*


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> These look promising, probably the best Affordable divers by a recognised brand in the market today.
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.1e4e1b94BGx3aU
> View attachment 14898493
> ...


This is a recognisable brand?

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This is a recognisable brand?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Admittedly older than this thread and not as recognisable as Parnis per say, yes.
Jiusko is a Chinese brand in Guangzhou who decided to take the Legit route 
and were even active on WUS once upon a time.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/jiusko-watch-collection-get-know-us-1935801.html
https://www.google.com/search?q=jiu...AhXUzDgGHYUlDX0Q8NMDegQICxA_&biw=1920&bih=938


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Albeit an oldie and not quite as recogisable as Parnis, yes.


I see! I've never seen them before. They don't look to bad..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

Sounds rather suspicious:

"Jiusko is an international watchmaker brought to you by Jason Chen, former designer with Rolex, Patek Philippe, and Piaget. Driven by a desire to create exceptional watches at affordable prices, Chen created Jiusko to do just that when he launched Jiusko in his home country China."
"With hundreds of impeccable designs under his belt, Chen has provided something meaningful to the western market: uncompromising quality at an unbeatable price."
"In 2014, the US branch was established and for the first time, Jiusko brought their famous brand to the USA, to the thrill of many collectors and watch enthusiasts familiar with the Jiusko story."

So basically a self-proclaimed "famous" brand no one has ever heard of created by a designer who claims to have worked with Rolex and Patek. And then the watches are just generic fashion watch designs made in China...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sasropakis said:


> Sounds rather suspicious:
> 
> "Jiusko is an international watchmaker brought to you by Jason Chen, former designer with Rolex, Patek Philippe, and Piaget. Driven by a desire to create exceptional watches at affordable prices, Chen created Jiusko to do just that when he launched Jiusko in his home country China."
> "With hundreds of impeccable designs under his belt, Chen has provided something meaningful to the western market: uncompromising quality at an unbeatable price."
> ...


That is understandable.
From what I read from the older posts, Ron or Albertatime (The mod for F71 & F72) met up with them and even bought quite a few watches from them
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/jiusko-shenzhen-jiusko-153ls0107-tourbillon-2299706.html

He still posts wristshots for this one on the F72 WRUW monthly threads every once in a while
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/jiusko-39lsb15-200m-diver-arrives-amchpr-985767.html
https://www.amchpr.com/wrist-shots.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This is a recognisable brand?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Yes.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I had my eye on those Fantor watches posted above ^^^ but the domed glass makes a 41mm case look even bigger than 41mm. If someone sees that in a woman's size of like 35-38mm then post up. This is the one I liked, Bauhaus style numbering:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/330...1.0&pvid=737284ff-c604-4ace-8b3e-99f55bfa9c14


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Edit double post


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> Cool Arabic numbered watch. I'd buy it too but the 40mm size with the domed glass looks too big for my 6" wrists and I'm trying to go smaller these days. They do have quite a few colours though.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...5.0&pvid=c21ac502-afbe-43fb-9e49-160b6cf2a20e
> 
> View attachment 14897663


I love my HMT Arabic dial as well:










At 38mm it's perfect for my wrist.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This fired off my black-and-red triggers to the point where I ultimately couldn't resist it at under $15. Incoming.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000530098851.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.67dd4c4dmxJUMi


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Starking TM0916 small second hand quartz


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

Interesting - I just received notice that my order from early January is finally on the way.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Bought this strap based on a tip here. I can't find the original post unfortunately. It is this strap: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33064319172.html






Very nice quality for the price. Wears quite comfortable and survives a shower without any problem. It is not for a large wrist though. 18cm is probably the max. In comparison to other straps the short-end is very short.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This fired off my black-and-red triggers to the point where I ultimately couldn't resist it at under $15. Incoming.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000530098851.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.67dd4c4dmxJUMi
> 
> View attachment 14899791












Creator of the Digiwatch: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> .


I always enjoy your deeper posts. Insightful and fascinating as ever :-d


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> These look promising, probably the best Affordable divers by a recognised brand in the market today.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this as well as later references to WUS topics.
I saw this brand before but thought their 300m WR is chinese gimmick like on many other watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> I love my HMT Arabic dial as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not technically "Arabic" numbers, like you might find in Saudi Arabia, but a close relative, part of the Eastern Arabic-Indic family. *Urdu* (AKA - Lashkari), is the official language of Pakistan, and is also spoken in many parts of India. The 4,5,6 & 7 differ slightly from the standard Eastern Arabic numerals that are on the earlier AliExpress watch that was mentioned.

It makes perfect sense the *HMT* would produce Urdu watches since it is the second or third most spoken language in several Indian states, like Andhra Pradesh, Bihar, Chandigarh, Dehli, Haryana, Karnataka, Madhya Pradesh, Maharashtra, Punjab, Rajasthan, Telangana, Uttar Pradesh, and Uttarakhand.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

goctavius said:


> Thanks for posting this as well as later references to WUS topics.
> I saw this brand before but thought their 300m WR is chinese gimmick like on many other watches.


I trust the older posters who actually took their divers diving, swimming and showering.
So far, Jiusko is consistent in its WR and performs to spec (Unlike Parnis, Bliger and Loreo).
But admittedly, sapphire glass & C3 lume are the in-thing now, which makes other brands (Steeldive, Heimdallr etc.) a better value proposition.

As for the seller, the seller is Guangzhou Eyki, the company who started the Jiusko brand to begin with as a higher-tier sub-brand to their Eyki brand
(Like what Genesis would be to a Hyundai).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Starking TM0916 small second hand quartz


FYI - Starking's "TM/TL" models feature zinc alloy cases, while quartz "BM/BL" and automatic "AM/AL" model are all stainless steel. The M/L are for Men's/Lady's.

The *Starking TM0915* comes with their in-house, 28,800 SK1813 automatic movement, in a zinc alloy case. That's how it sells for $12-$20 less than their 316L stainless cased, AL automatics.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

tcl said:


> Does anyone have one of these 42mm Corgeuts with the Seagull movement? If so how do you like it?
> 
> View attachment 14889967


I did, for a while, the watch performed very well and put on a blue perlon is an absolute stunner.
Thing is, it looked somehow out of proportions, too large so I never actually bonded with it and gifted to my brother in law who actually loves it. For reference, I have a 7.5 wrist, but I think it was mostly perception so YMMV.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Squatcho said:


> Interesting - I just received notice that my order from early January is finally on the way.


What happened to it? Get lost or something?

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Sarosto said:


> I did, for a while, the watch performed very well and put on a blue perlon is an absolute stunner.
> Thing is, it looked somehow out of proportions, too large so I never actually bonded with it and gifted to my brother in law who actually loves it. For reference, I have a 7.5 wrist, but I think it was mostly perception so YMMV.


Thanks for the feedback. I have a couple watches with that dial diameter that look okay to me but I'll have to see it in person to determine whether it wears too large for me. I now have one on order since it was only 60 US dollars.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Gedmis said:


> Starking TM0916 small second hand quartz


I got this for less than ten dollars during the January sale and quite like it. I doubt I'll wear it so heavily that the alloy case will become problematic.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I have not kept up so much recently, sorry if this has been mentioned a million times, but any information on these?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Stephen2020 said:


> I have not kept up so much recently, sorry if this has been mentioned a million times, but any information on these?
> 
> View attachment 14903345


Not unless someone is willing to take the plunge


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The Prophet is back... with a belt
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33024098957.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a quick review I've done for the San Martin SN08, Panerai Radiomir homage. For those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's a quick review I've done for the San Martin SN08, Panerai Radiomir homage. For those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for!


I'm glad you found it useful.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> The Prophet is back... with a belt
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33024098957.html
> View attachment 14903737


I've seen these Reef Tigers around lately and while quite expensive some don't look to bad! Does anyone have a Reefy and what was the quality like?

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've seen these Reef Tigers around lately and while quite expensive some don't look to bad! Does anyone have a Reefy and what was the quality like?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


I have one. I'll let you judge the quality for yourself.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B86T4gPneOT/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B72Xer_J9jl/

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I have one. I'll let you judge the quality for yourself.
> 
> 
> __
> ...


The work on the dial is amazing! Gives the Seiko cocktail a good run..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Not unless someone is willing to take the plunge


Is the movement unknown?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The movement is a Sea-gull ST-5.
One of the most velvety smooth movements you can ever buy


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

That sounds good. I used to have a watch with an ST-5.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I've had a Reef Tiger Grand Seiko (Grand Reef) clone which I've had for some time. Got it on sale at Amazon for $100 and must say it is a nicely made and detailed watch-----has a Seiko NH35. Based upon my experience, it is quality in all respects and is a notch above most Chinese mushrooms akin to the Lobinni brand.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've seen these Reef Tigers around lately and while quite expensive some don't look to bad! Does anyone have a Reefy and what was the quality like?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


I have around a dozen Reef Tiger watches. They have all been really great. A bargain for the quality and design they put together.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> I have around a dozen Reef Tiger watches. They have all been really great. A bargain for the quality and design they put together.


I've had a few too. As well as the one I showed earlier. Along with San Martin they're some of the best quality/value watches on AliExpress in my opinion.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B72WOUVpu3g/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7-zGGDpkOT/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B72bwWJp0-0/

https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> The movement is a Sea-gull ST-5.


Are you sure? I had always read that the ST5 went out of production in the 1990s.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> Are you sure? I had always read that the ST5 went out of production in the 1990s.


Lets see
1. Sea-gull Wuxing 
2. VCM
3. Hand-wound
4. 38mm case
5. 21,600 beat rate

Pretty sure it is Sea-gull's ST-5 but we can only confirm that if someone buys it and posts the results here.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Lets see
> 1. Sea-gull Wuxing
> 2. VCM
> 3. Hand-wound
> ...


I've seen this watch advertised and I'm a bit skeptical of the listed specs. A Sea-Gull hand wind non-chronograph movement with a central seconds hand seems to be a very rare bird since the old Sea-Gull ST5 watches went out of production. AFAIK Sea-Gull itself sells no non-chronograph hand wind watches with a central second hand. Even their own reproduction of the D100 has an automatic movement.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Lets see
> 1. Sea-gull Wuxing
> 2. VCM
> 3. Hand-wound
> ...


I can't find the ST5 among the movements on Sea-Gull's site, but those specs would fit the ST6TF8.

Edit to add: that's the only movement I find there with central seconds and manual wind, and it has the 3Hz beat rate. Some of the movement pages don't resolve for me though, so it's possible there are others among the listed movements on the left side of this page.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone ! 

Obviously, there are many good quality homages on Ali : Parnis Submariner GMT, Corgeut Fifty Fathoms, San Martin 62MAS, etc... I love chronographs, and there are really nice meca-q chronographs too : I have the Parnis Radiomir homage and the Rolex Daytona homage and they look great. I've also seen that Corgeut offers a Navitimer and a Speedmaster homage. 

However, there's an iconic watch I haven't seen on Ali. Oddly, the Heuer Monaco has been completely forgotten by the chinese manufaturers. I think a meca-q version of the Monaco would be a great addition to the Parnis catalogue. 

So now, let's gather to ask to Parnis to do a Monaco homage with a meca-q and the same quality as the Parnis Daytona ! Who's with me ?!?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

tintin82 said:


> I love my HMT Arabic dial as well:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sea-gull had officially hopped on the bandwagon with their newer offerings
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000712022097.html


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Couple months ago, I bought a couple $7 'Cowhide genuine leather' straps from an AE seller named "Watch & Accessories Store" from the brand "Hengrc". While I haven't worn the straps much because they're a bit too thick and also need an extra hole (and I don't currently have a square shaped hole maker), they do seem decent quality. Anyways, I found a youtube video by the strap maker which seems to suggest that they are at least leather rather than synthetic. Just thought I'd post it for anyone weary of ordering Chinese leather straps, they aren't all fake:


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Obviously, there are many good quality homages on Ali : Parnis Submariner GMT, Corgeut Fifty Fathoms, San Martin 62MAS, etc... I love chronographs, and there are really nice meca-q chronographs too : I have the Parnis Radiomir homage and the Rolex Daytona homage and they look great. I've also seen that Corgeut offers a Navitimer and a Speedmaster homage.
> 
> ...


Jaragar makes one but I wouldn't rec it.
Parnis may or may not make it but they don't sell watches with square cases.
They would have to find dial-makers willing to take the punt and fit a Seiko VK in the case.

Closest thing to the Monaco on the market that isn't terrible would be this piece by Merkur 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000517884409.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000517798906.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> So now, let's gather to ask to Parnis to do a Monaco homage with a meca-q and the same quality as the Parnis Daytona ! Who's with me ?!?


You always have the EMG Horizon








https://emgwatches.com/collections/horizon-chronograph

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> Just thought I'd post it for anyone weary of ordering Chinese leather straps, they aren't all fake:


For some types of leather you might be better off if they were fake. Bonded leather is often used in cheap leather products and while it is technically "genuine leather" is actually just leather scraps and shavings glued together and then given a texture to make it look like full grain leather. Some of the synthetic products are higher quality.

Full grain is the best type of leather, and there's better qualities of that depending on which animals and what part of the animal it came from. The best leather mostly goes to the best tanneries who use superior tanning techniques to produces the best leather that's going to perform better, last longer, and develop a beautiful patina over time.

Cheap leather absorbs more moisture, swells, stretches, and rots far more easily.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> For some types of leather you might be better off if they were fake. Bonded leather is often used in cheap leather products and while it is technically "genuine leather" is actually just leather scraps and shavings glued together and then given a texture to make it look like full grain leather. Some of the synthetic products are higher quality.
> 
> Full grain is the best type of leather, and there's better qualities of that depending on which animals and what part of the animal it came from. The best leather mostly goes to the best tanneries who use superior tanning techniques to produces the best leather that's going to perform better, last longer, and develop a beautiful patina over time. *AND COSTS MORE*
> 
> Cheap leather absorbs more moisture, swells, stretches, and rots far more easily.


Made a crucial addition in *BOLD*^^^

Some fake leather in new athletic sneakers is quite good, being more water resistant and durable than thin real leathers, for sneakers at least...and keeping the cost down.

Just think these Nike Air 95 are great in the wet and they can be had under $100 new.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Can sellers put 'Genuine Leather' on straps if they are not genuine leather? Or even 'Genuine Crocodile' if that's not the case?

I bought some ~£2 'genuine leather' straps, and they do smell and seem like real leather but they were also very thin and felt cheap. 
I also bought a £10 'Alligator' strap not that long ago. It does seem real and the quality seems decent, it's just thin.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Can sellers put 'Genuine Leather' on straps if they are not genuine leather? Or even 'Genuine Crocodile' if that's not the case?
> 
> I bought some ~£2 'genuine leather' straps, and they do smell and seem like real leather but they were also very thin and felt cheap.
> I also bought a £10 'Alligator' strap not that long ago. It does seem real and the quality seems decent, it's just thin.


Can sellers put 'Rolex' on dials if they are not genuine Rolex?
I think we all know the answer to that 

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Can sellers put 'Genuine Leather' on straps if they are not genuine leather?


"Can" or "Should"? I just received a 'genuine leather' strap in the mail today, it's crappy plastic, I opened the pack and it smelled like a bag of balloons... looks great though!


----------



## Sasropakis (Jun 19, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Can sellers put 'Genuine Leather' on straps if they are not genuine leather? Or even 'Genuine Crocodile' if that's not the case?
> 
> I bought some ~£2 'genuine leather' straps, and they do smell and seem like real leather but they were also very thin and felt cheap.
> I also bought a £10 'Alligator' strap not that long ago. It does seem real and the quality seems decent, it's just thin.


Of course they can, pretty much like putting "Superlative Chronometer" on the dial. It's basically lying but I don't think there's any authority to deny it as such. But if the product doesn't match the description then you can try to get a refund. Usually "genuine leather" means that it's just the lowest quality leather below top grain and full grain and you won't find it that often in higher quality straps so it's a term that I'm actually trying to avoind when buying straps. Crocodile and alligator aren't actually called leather but skin and many cheaper straps are just embossed genuine leather. There are those Vietnamese etc. straps which are actually genuine crocodile/alligator but it's illegal to import them to many countries without CITES certificate and their origins might be somewhat shady. But generally speaking if the strap is good enough that you will wear it then I'm not sure if it really matters if it's genuine this or that especially if the price was under $10. But I haven't really encountered that many cheap straps with are worth wearing even on Chinese watches so I usually tend to prefer a bit more expensive straps like RIOS1931 starting from around $25.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Can sellers put 'Genuine Leather' on straps if they are not genuine leather? Or even 'Genuine Crocodile' if that's not the case? It does seem real and the quality seems decent, it's just thin.


Oh why not.
Prior to getting married, I re-sold my virginity many times as "Seller Refurbished." :-!
And as "Genuine leather" ... albeit thin.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

mougino said:


> Can sellers put 'Rolex' on dials if they are not genuine Rolex?
> I think we all know the answer to that
> 
> Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


According to Rolex, Rolex owners can't even themselves put 'Rolex' on their own genuine Rolex watch, (Rolex v LaCalifornienne).


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> According to Rolex, Rolex owners can't even themselves put 'Rolex' on their own genuine Rolex watch, (Rolex v LaCalifornienne).


Thats the whole point isnt it. 
If you swap out the dial for a custom made dial that is not made by Rolex it is a fake dial and therefore the watch is no longer genuine. Meaning you cannot sell it as if it is a genuine Rolex. 
You could still however change whatever you want but your service warranty is no longer valid and you cannot sell it advertised as a genuine Rolex so your comment is simply untrue.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh why not.
> Prior to getting married, I re-sold my virginity many times as "Seller Refurbished." :-!
> And as "Genuine leather" ... albeit thin.




Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Stephen2020 said:


> I have not kept up so much recently, sorry if this has been mentioned a million times, but any information on these?
> 
> View attachment 14903345


Do you have a link to this? The Seagul 1963 D304 is a chronograph in a different style of case. I like the look of this one but it's not what it claims to be.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Found it #Aliexpress US $69.00 | seagull movement 1963 D304 hand wind vintage retro handwind mechanical dress watch VCM
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7eXcYT


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Alex_B. said:


> Thats the whole point isnt it.
> If you swap out the dial for a custom made dial that is not made by Rolex it is a fake dial and therefore the watch is no longer genuine. Meaning you cannot sell it as if it is a genuine Rolex.
> You could still however change whatever you want but your service warranty is no longer valid and you cannot sell it advertised as a genuine Rolex so your comment is simply untrue.


It is true, these are genuine Rolex dials from the watch they are in, just previously taken out and repainted. (And also Rolex having a pathetic tantrum because the bezel was taken off and put back on, and various utter bull.)
I would love to see LaCalifornienne mask the name off and repaint the rest of the dial in their cool designs, then Rolex 100% wouldn't be able to touch them.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> It is true, these are genuine Rolex dials from the watch they are in, just previously taken out and repainted. (And also Rolex having a pathetic tantrum because the bezel was taken off and put back on, and various utter bull.)
> I would love to see LaCalifornienne mask the name off and repaint the rest of the dial in their cool designs, then Rolex 100% wouldn't be able to touch them.


My point still stands. The watches have been altered and if you own a Rolex you can still do with as you please. So, no it isn't true but it's clear you somehow really dislike the brand so do carry on...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Well you have just mostly agreed with me, If I buy a watch i'll do what I like with it.
I think Rolex watches are great, on this subject, as with many other people, I think their behaviour is appalling.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Made a crucial addition in *BOLD*^^^


It's true that all things being equal, higher quality leather is more expensive than lower quality leather. However, generally speaking the biggest expense is the labor involved in creating the strap. Ordering a watch strap from a western source with full grain leather from the best tanneries is probably going to set you back north of $100usd. I paid $90 for the strap I showed on my Epoch from a Russian Etsy supplier. This was a heckuva deal because the strap was custom made to my specifications and CXL from the Horween tannery is IMO is the best cowhide leather you can get for watch straps. The supplier also does beautiful work that does justice to this well known superior leather.

Currently I have on order a couple of these straps from Ali which are reportedly made out of CXL for $22usd. If the straps are indeed made out of CXL front and back and the craftsmanship is good, this could be an incredibly good deal and possibly the best value in a watch strap you'll find just about anywhere. CXL is made from full grain leather from the very best parts of the cow hide. It's then tanned using Horween's process that impregnates the leather with waxes and oils which give it excellent properties of durability, comfort, and appearance.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Can sellers put 'Genuine Leather' on straps if they are not genuine leather? Or even 'Genuine Crocodile' if that's not the case?


Well, it's China which is pretty much the wild west for manufacturing, so the answer is yes they can so long as nobody stops them and the likelihood that anyone stops them is slim. However, in the case of "genuine leather" there's really no need for them to stamp it on there if it weren't true. Thin bonded leather is extremely cheap and is as cheap or cheaper than some synthetic products. They can also use this type leather on the upper and pleather on the backing and still honestly say it's made with "genuine leather", but the product will still be cheap crap that in no way compares to high quality leather.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Here's another example of something on AliExpress which _*might*_ be a good deal. Reportedly it is made from "Horse Hip Leather". Well "Horse Hip Leather" sounds a lot like shell cordovan. If these straps are indeed made out of shell cordovan from a good tannery, then they very well could be something special for a very nice price. But as with so much else on AE it could also be complete crap. So you roll the dice and you take your chances.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33007225522.html


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Jaragar makes one but I wouldn't rec it.
> Parnis may or may not make it but they don't sell watches with square cases.
> They would have to find dial-makers willing to take the punt and fit a Seiko VK in the case.
> 
> ...


The Jaragar doesn't look good at all. This Merkur seems nice, with the famous movement from the Seagull 1963. I'll wait for the price to decrease a bit though.



mougino said:


> You always have the EMG Horizon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen this one in the past, but it is very expensive for what it looks like. I'd rather put an extra 100€ and get a Straton...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> Cheap leather absorbs more moisture, swells, stretches, and rots far more easily.


This.



yankeexpress said:


> *AND COSTS MORE*
> 
> Made a crucial addition in *BOLD*^^^


In athletic shoes, that may be true, since nearly none of them can be properly resoled and are therefore disposable products. In leather straps, I would say good ones cost far less, because they last far longer. I have squandered hundreds of dollars on cheap straps.



Sasropakis said:


> Usually "genuine leather" means that it's just the lowest quality leather below top grain and full grain and you won't find it that often in higher quality straps so it's a term that I'm actually trying to avoind when buying straps.


This too.



dfwcowboy said:


> Currently I have on order a couple of these straps from Ali which are reportedly made out of CXL for $22usd. If the straps are indeed made out of CXL front and back and the craftsmanship is good, this could be an incredibly good deal and possibly the best value in a watch strap you'll find just about anywhere.


Please review these when you get them in. An inexpensive strap that's worth buying would be a remarkable find.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Does anyone have this or ordered it:










Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=22fb70a3-8ec4-43e4-bc83-5b60f840195b

38mm and has hand-winding. I really am liking this. I wonder if I should go ahead and get one!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> Well you have just mostly agreed with me, If I buy a watch i'll do what I like with it.
> I think Rolex watches are great, on this subject, as with many other people, I think their behaviour is appalling.


You can do what you want with your rolex, but you cannot alter them and then advertise and sell your Frankenrolex as Rolex.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I got this the other day.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000323085728.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3b4a3c00CV31LM&mp=1

Quite handsome, except for a slight f-up in the 
minute counter @ 9 position: off by 1/2 a sec. (Pic #1)
SIGH. 
Too much hassle, and risky, to return, so will eat this one.

If it weren't for that, this woulda been a stupendous deal. VK64 inside.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

spacecat said:


> You can do what you want with your rolex, but you cannot alter them and then advertise and sell your Frankenrolex as Rolex.


Why do people want to give bad watchmakers a free pass when they would for no one else? If someone paints their Ford car a different colour and puts a Ford sticker on it and lists it for sale, would anyone expect Ford to come after them, calling the car a fake?
Remember Rolex incuded in the suit that someone took the bezel off and supposedly put it back on sloppily so it's not a real Rolex now because of that.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Stephen2020 said:


> Why do people want to give bad watchmakers a free pass when they would for no one else? If someone paints their Ford car a different colour and puts a Ford sticker on it and lists it for sale, would anyone expect Ford to come after them, calling the car a fake?
> Remember Rolex incuded in the suit that someone took the bezel off and supposedly put it back on sloppily so it's not a real Rolex now because of that.


_In its complaint, Rolex Watch U.S.A. argued that swapping out the watch parts means the new timepieces no longer "attain the aesthetic" of the original, and voids its two-year service warranty, as Rolex can no longer assure those watches' "quality and performance."

It charged that in two watches it examined-one of which was taken to a Rolex service center-the bezel was "not properly fitted to the watch."

Further, the complaint contends that La Californienne "uses the Rolex Registered Trademarks to advertise and promote their watches in a manner which is likely to cause consumer confusion&#8230;and to deceive consumers into believing that the Defendants' products and services are in some way authorized, sanctioned, or affiliated with Rolex, when they are not."_

I love how you twist that and pretend la californienne is not a business using the Rolex name to sell their watches and it somehow is exactly the same as a private person, a "someone" , meaning "you" are somehow not allowed to alter your own watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

All due respect, but (1) this is not a Rolex / fakes thread, (2) Agreement on this is proven to be impossible.

*Can we keep it to Ali-X related issues and products please?*
Thank you.



Stephen2020 said:


> Why do people want to give bad watchmakers a free pass when they would for no one else? If someone paints their Ford car a different colour and puts a Ford sticker on it and lists it for sale, would anyone expect Ford to come after them, calling the car a fake?
> Remember Rolex incuded in the suit that someone took the bezel off and supposedly put it back on sloppily so it's not a real Rolex now because of that.





Alex_B. said:


> _In its complaint, Rolex Watch U.S.A. argued that swapping out the watch parts means the new timepieces no longer "attain the aesthetic" of the original, and voids its two-year service warranty, as Rolex can no longer assure those watches' "quality and performance."
> 
> It charged that in two watches it examined-one of which was taken to a Rolex service center-the bezel was "not properly fitted to the watch."
> 
> ...


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Alex_B. said:


> _"Further, the complaint contends that La Californienne "uses the Rolex Registered Trademarks to advertise and promote their watches in a manner which is likely to cause consumer confusion&#8230;and to deceive consumers into believing that the Defendants' products and services are in some way authorized, sanctioned, or affiliated with Rolex, when they are not."_


There was a similar case with an Omega parts dealer assembling watches from parts and selling them as Omegas. I believe that's a large part of why Omega have dramatically tightened control over spare parts in recent years. Not sure why we're discussing this in the Ali Express thread though. :-d (Serious suggestion: this would make a decent topic for f2, if there's not one there already.)


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> It is true, these are genuine Rolex dials from the watch they are in, just previously taken out and repainted. (And also Rolex having a pathetic tantrum because the bezel was taken off and put back on, and various utter bull.)
> I would love to see LaCalifornienne mask the name off and repaint the rest of the dial in their cool designs, *then Rolex 100% wouldn't be able to touch them*.


Actually, they still could, on the theory of brand/mark dilution and post-sale confusion. LaCalifornienne didn't help themselves by co-branding the product and making especially the strap look like a 3rd-grade art project.

While it is easy to hate on the big guy most people who make a quality product would bristle at the idea of a third party putting out a shoddy co-branded product and reprinting their trademark. In that case, I would expect any business to take any legal recourse they had to prevent it. Anytime you are producing/modifying a product and relying significantly on someone else's trademark in the sale of the product you are skating on thin ice, while it can be legal it often isn't.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Stephen2020 said:


> Why do people want to give bad watchmakers a free pass when they would for no one else? If someone paints their Ford car a different colour and puts a Ford sticker on it and lists it for sale, would anyone expect Ford to come after them, calling the car a fake?
> Remember Rolex incuded in the suit that someone took the bezel off and supposedly put it back on sloppily so it's not a real Rolex now because of that.


The car situation is not as straightforward as you think, look op the Purrari as an example. There are actually tons of C&D letters and suits filed in the auto industry for IP issues.

Laymen often have an issue with the use of counterfeit in IP law but it is a term of art that doesn't exactly coincide with common parlance.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Please follow chronopolis advice: on topic please!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> All due respect, but (1) this is not a Rolex / fakes thread, (2) Agreement on this is proven to be impossible.
> 
> *Can we keep it to Ali-X related issues and products please?*
> Thank you.


I agree!
Just finish by saying I can't imagine anyone ever thinking LaCalifornienne are trading on behalf or with the Rolex company, that's insulting to customers. And, Cartier seem to be fine with it. Suddenly Cartier are a whole lot cooler.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Schaffelaer said:


> Please follow chronopolis advice: on topic please!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Yes. It's enough especially with the long posts that don't include info on cool, cheap watches from the land of China.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Smael 1801 square digital watch


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> Currently I have on order a couple of these straps from Ali which are reportedly made out of CXL for $22usd. If the straps are indeed made out of CXL front and back and the craftsmanship is good, this could be an incredibly good deal and possibly the best value in a watch strap you'll find just about anywhere.


I'd love to hear your thoughts after you've received these, I'm still trying to find my 'perfect' leather strap. I don't love that style buckle, but the actual leather looks nice.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> It's true that all things being equal, higher quality leather is more expensive than lower quality leather. However, generally speaking the biggest expense is the labor involved in creating the strap. Ordering a watch strap from a western source with full grain leather from the best tanneries is probably going to set you back north of $100usd. I paid $90 for the strap I showed on my Epoch from a Russian Etsy supplier. This was a heckuva deal because the strap was custom made to my specifications and CXL from the Horween tannery is IMO is the best cowhide leather you can get for watch straps. The supplier also does beautiful work that does justice to this well known superior leather.
> 
> Currently I have on order a couple of these straps from Ali which are reportedly made out of CXL for $22usd. If the straps are indeed made out of CXL front and back and the craftsmanship is good, this could be an incredibly good deal and possibly the best value in a watch strap you'll find just about anywhere. CXL is made from full grain leather from the very best parts of the cow hide. It's then tanned using Horween's process that impregnates the leather with waxes and oils which give it excellent properties of durability, comfort, and appearance.


Great point about the cost of labor.

Please do keep us posted on how those supposed CXL straps turn out. Very curious to hear if they're the real deal.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh why not.
> Prior to getting married, I re-sold my virginity many times as "Seller Refurbished." :-!
> And as "Genuine leather" ... albeit thin.


Hope you got a good price! 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Paganizonda51 said:


> The Jaragar doesn't look good at all. This Merkur seems nice, with the famous movement from the Seagull 1963. I'll wait for the price to decrease a bit though.
> 
> I have seen this one in the past, but it is very expensive for what it looks like. I'd rather put an extra 100€ and get a Straton...


The EMG Horizon is excellent, worth every penny they ask for it.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I got this the other day.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000323085728.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3b4a3c00CV31LM&mp=1
> 
> ...


Would be an easy fix or attempt I think, pull the hand and align.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Really? Have you done this?



tim_herremans said:


> Would be an easy fix or attempt I think, pull the hand and align.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Really? Have you done this?


Not on this watch. I've aligned quartz second hands by doing this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I actually prefer stingray, lizard/snake-skin & elephant-skin strap to any form of leather (Calf-skin or otherwise).
However, even mentioning these tend to to rile up people (Esp. pachyderm)


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Really? Have you done this?


Not really a big deal at all. In most cases, you can push the minute hand with a pith stick or anything relatively soft so you don't even have to remove it. If the worst happens and the hand pops off, I have rarely had it happen, all you need is a hand setting tool and cheap ones can be had for under ten bucks.

I have never had a watch that was out of synch but I do it when recaseing a movement I actually did it earlier tonight. The big things are you need to identify the way to release the stem and deal with any movement holding screws. Most cheaper cquartz movements are held in place by friction so the only issue is the steam release.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I got this the other day.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000323085728.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3b4a3c00CV31LM&mp=1
> 
> ...


I had a similar issue with my Loreo chronograph. This helped to fix it though:





https://www.instagram.com/no1viper

https://www.youtube.com/user/No1VIPER


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you, but unfortunately, not useful for the movement I have.



No1VIPER said:


> I had a similar issue with my Loreo chronograph. This helped to fix it though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Thank you, but unfortunately, not useful for the movement I have.


Oh ok. Sorry to hear that.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Thank you, but unfortunately, not useful for the movement I have.


Because it's a mecha-quartz movement and chronograph hands are resetting via mechanical parts, it's only possible by removing minutes hand (same goes for chronograph seconds hand) and put it back again centered.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Are you still receiving goods from China ? A question asked to the seller was finally answered, they said they're late because of what we might have heard in the news (...) , they are back to work now  (Towatch store)


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I got this the other day.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000323085728.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3b4a3c00CV31LM&mp=1
> 
> ...


Yeah that happens and certainly isn't worth sending it back! Stunning looking watch you have mate..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

tim_herremans said:


> Not on this watch. I've aligned quartz second hands by doing this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed! I've removed a sub seconds hand as it was [email protected] me off. You need a steady hand...

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Has anyone got one these? I'm tempted to get one.

#Aliexpress ￡60.08 30%OFF | square 40mm bliger blue sterile dial sapphire glass date indicator Mechanical automatic mens watch B324
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSNJLAR










https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I had ordered an aqua terra type strap from Ali for my Epoch and a couple of people were asking for a review when I got it. Unfortunately the strap is a counterfeit Omega and has their branding all over it despite the pictures in the listing showing otherwise. I’m not going to repost the link to it, but just letting people know so they don’t make the same mistake. It wasn’t that expensive so I’m just going to junk it rather than trying to get a refund.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Yes, really annoying this happens with straps. Saw this with silicon straps for divers as well, lot of them have counterfeit logos on them, so obviously I didn't buy any. Caveat emptor!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Are you still receiving goods from China ? A question asked to the seller was finally answered, they said they're late because of what we might have heard in the news (...) , they are back to work now  (Towatch store)


Yes, I had a delivery today of a few things that were ordered mid January.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I got this the other day.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000323085728.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3b4a3c00CV31LM&mp=1
> 
> ...


Looks really good, but are those dimensions correct? 44mm diameter and 24mm lug width?

Really wish it was 42x20...I'd be all over one of those if that were the case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> Looks really good, but are those dimensions correct? 44mm diameter and 24mm lug width?
> 
> Really wish it was 42x20...I'd be all over one of those if that were the case.


The BEZEL diameter is 41.5.
The CASE proper is 43.5 --- measured across 9--3. With the crown, it's 45.

Oh, and the lug width is actually 21, NOT 24.

Did it actually say 24 on their listing? 
Unbelievable.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> The BEZEL diameter is 41.5.
> The CASE proper is 43.5 --- measured across 9--3. With the crown, it's 45.
> 
> Oh, and the lug width is actually 21, NOT 24.
> ...


Band Width: 24mm.....yep. figured it was wrong since it didn't look that big, and other listings for the same listed 22mm.

thanks for grabbing those Dims...so slightly smaller than listed, which is good...but still a tad too large. mind grabbing the lug to lug for me since you seem to have some calipers handy.

much appreciated!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> *lug to lug* for me since you seem to have some calipers handy.
> 
> much appreciated!!


49mm, my pleasure


----------



## Stuart.Aspey (Feb 23, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone have this or ordered it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. A reissue of the Tianjin Seagull. The Chronographs look good too. I might have to dip my feet and get one...

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> As far as I know, nobody makes a Chinese 7S26 clone. The TMI NH36 (Seiko 4R36) is produced by a Seiko subsidiary, both in Japan and China for third party use, and can usually be swapped in. The actual direct replacement is the NH26A, but they are hard to source, and would most likely cost as much as the much better NH36A.
> 
> The Hangzhou 2 Series line is based on the very similar, but older Seiko 7009A, which predated the 7S26, and may be a swap candidate.
> 
> The NH36 is easier to buy off AliEx or eBay, so it should be your better alternative, and will add hacking and hand winding features lacking on the 7S26/NH26A.


Do you or anyone know of a list of watches using these movements please?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just done a review for the Nesun 9606 on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sogeha said:


> Do you or anyone know of a list of watches using these movements please?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The list of brands using the NH35/36 is so extensive, I would never have enough time to compile it.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The list of brands using the NH35/36 is so extensive, I would never have enough time to compile it.


Just the first two volumes will be fine.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just done a review for the Nesun 9606 on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice looking watch for the price!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I've read widely varying reviews on Binger watches, does anyone have experience with this one?

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXRxJun Sapphire Wrist Watch Male Waterproof Reloj Hombre B5078M-5


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I've read widely varying reviews on Binger watches, does anyone have experience with this one?


No, but for some time now I have been admiring their submariner with a 70s pattern dial, red framed indexes and cathedral hands.

As far as the one you are looking at goes, for that price I would assume it has a Miyota 8 series movement and a marginally acceptable strap at best. It's probably worth taking a chance.


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> What happened to it? Get lost or something?


I placed my order just before news stories about the virus started gaining momentum. I got no order confirmation, no communication of any sort. Suddenly a few days ago, I got a shipping notice.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> I had ordered an aqua terra type strap from Ali for my Epoch and a couple of people were asking for a review when I got it. Unfortunately the strap is a counterfeit Omega and has their branding all over it despite the pictures in the listing showing otherwise. I'm not going to repost the link to it, but just letting people know so they don't make the same mistake. It wasn't that expensive so I'm just going to junk it rather than trying to get a refund.


I had to do the same a couple of years ago when trying to get an unsigned deployant. What I found is the sellers on eBay (sorry if that is "off topic") that ship from the US almost always sell sterile straps/buckles. I also assume you have noticed that in the comments/review section on a lot of the Ali ads people either show pictures of the signed goods or mention that what they received was signed. Most seem happy  . I also assume you know to look for photoshopping in the areas where branding would be on the name brand goods, often it is clear they are scrubbing the brand for the ad.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ilitig8 said:


> I had to do the same a couple of years ago when trying to get an unsigned deployant. What I found is the sellers on eBay (sorry if that is "off topic") that ship from the US almost always sell sterile straps/buckles. I also assume you have noticed that in the comments/review section on a lot of the Ali ads people either show pictures of the signed goods or mention that what they received was signed. Most seem happy  . I also assume you know to look for photoshopping in the areas where branding would be on the name brand goods, often it is clear they are scrubbing the brand for the ad.


There was nothing in the ad that stood out as a counterfeit and I just assumed it would be sterile. After looking at the ad again the one reviewer picture that is there appears to be a fake watch, so they were probably looking for a fake strap anyway. At any rate I'll just chalk it up to experience.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> Does anyone have this or ordered it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this in eBay. While the goodie looks nice in photo, I'm wary of the quality of it due to description. Doesn't look like seagull 1963 D304 movement in it unless I'm reading way too much.

By the way, if you look around in AliX, you might find them at about $75


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

zagato1750 said:


> Very nice looking watch for the price!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice review mate and the watch doesn't look too bad!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I've read widely varying reviews on Binger watches, does anyone have experience with this one?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXRxJun Sapphire Wrist Watch Male Waterproof Reloj Hombre B5078M-5


They were a bit of a favourite around here, they used to have nh35 movements. Don't know if that's still the case. Reef tiger has considerable better looking alternatives, but you pay for that.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I had a similar issue with my Loreo chronograph. This helped to fix it though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I wish I'd know this before now one of mine as been bugging me for ages, cheers


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Schaffelaer said:


> They were a bit of a favourite around here, they used to have nh35 movements. Don't know if that's still the case. Reef tiger has considerable better looking alternatives, but you pay for that.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


I believe the Bingers still have the *TMI NH35A*, but the "sapphire" is incorrect. Flat sapphire crystals are affordable, but on a watch like this with a highly curved crystal, the Chinese use hardened mineral due to cost. Even the Feice watches are cost limited to mineral crystals, and they run a bit more.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> The list of brands using the NH35/36 is so extensive, I would never have enough time to compile it.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


I meant the Hangzhou 2 series. Sellers usually state NH35/6 movements as it is a selling point. I don't know how to identify the Hangzhou movement, but it would be fun to see if it could be swapped out for a Seiko movement

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my Glashütte Sixties homage from Mizums: some meh and some wow.

Pros:


* real embossed dial, I honestly didn't expect it for a sub-€10 watch
* applied indices, yup 
* crisp index numbers and excellent sunburst effect on the dial
* nicely domed crystal
* movement actually looks like a Miyota (? Japan No Jewels Unadjusted)

Cons:


* the atrocious logo on the dial, looks impossible/very hard to remove
* almost 42 mm diameter case, that's too big for me
* lumed dots above the applied indices, but no lumed hands --> stupid 
* seconds hand is not aligned
* crown is stiff and setting the movement uneasy
* movement a little noisy
* 'genuine leather' printed on the plastic strap + they didn't even bother to add the fake leather smell...
* unstamped 'warranty' card (notice the ironic quotes)

If someone in Europe wants it, it's all yours give me your address by PM!

Nicolas










Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DaveG46 said:


> Oh I wish I'd know this before now one of mine as been bugging me for ages, cheers


In glad you found it useful. I was in the same situation, until someone told me about this video too.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> I've read widely varying reviews on Binger watches, does anyone have experience with this one?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXRxJun Sapphire Wrist Watch Male Waterproof Reloj Hombre B5078M-5


I have one in black and I can confirm it has an NH36. It's a nice watch for the money. I also like the look of the Reef Tiger watches but they're a heck of a lot more money.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I have one. It is 10/10, in its category. Excellent value.
I like it very much. It does what it promises to do.
No complaints whatsoever - EXCEPT FOR THE NAME.
I wish they had just left out the 'er'.

Sigh.

















StephenR said:


> I've read widely varying reviews on Binger watches, does anyone have experience with this one?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXRxJun Sapphire Wrist Watch Male Waterproof Reloj Hombre B5078M-5


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just done a review for the Nesun 9606 on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review, it's a good looking watch which I've considered getting for a while now, will have to pick one up in the next sale. Which looks better, the black or the white? 

How much did you pay for yours?


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mougino said:


> I received my Glashütte Sixties homage from Mizums: some meh and some wow.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


PM sent Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks for the review, it's a good looking watch which I've considered getting for a while now, will have to pick one up in the next sale. Which looks better, the black or the white?
> 
> How much did you pay for yours?


I'm glad you found it useful. When you do order yours I'd appreciate it if you could use my affiliate link in the video description  I paid £56 for mine, when it was on a sale.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I have one. It is 10/10, in its category. Excellent value.
> I like it very much. It does what it promises to do.
> No complaints whatsoever - EXCEPT FOR THE NAME.
> I wish they had just left out the 'er'.
> ...


I bought a Bliger once it was crap well mine was. Crown fell out first day! Then i got it back in couldn't get it to wind. Seller offered my cash back! I'm not sure what movement it used so if anyone knows I'd love to hear as I may fix it. 
I'm sure their not Usally that bad but its definitely put me off them for awhile...









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Auto CHRONO???
Most likely a very low grade Chinese movement, made even lower by non-existent QC.
I play it safe: I only buy 3 handers if automatic, and is running on NH25/6.



coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I bought a Bliger once it was crap well mine was. Crown fell out first day! Then i got it back in couldn't get it to wind. Seller offered my cash back! *I'm not sure what movement it used so if anyone knows I'd love to hear as I may fix it. *


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Auto CHRONO???
> Most likely a very low grade Chinese movement, made even lower by non-existent QC.
> I play it safe: I only buy 3 handers if automatic, and is running on NH25/6.


Yeah I think that's would be the better option

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> I received my Glashütte Sixties homage from Mizums: some meh and some wow.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Mine went straight in the bin for the reasons you mentioned above. I probably should have thought of giving it away instead!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Auto CHRONO???
> Most likely a very low grade Chinese movement, made even lower by non-existent QC.
> I play it safe: I only buy 3 handers if automatic, and is running on NH25/6.


I don't think there are many, if any mechanical Chrono watches cheaper than 200 clams worth their salt. The seagull ST19 hand wind watches are usually good and can sometimes be had for around $200. Any cheaper and you are generally better off with quartz.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dfwcowboy said:


> I don't think there are many, if any mechanical Chrono watches cheaper than 200 clams worth their salt. The seagull ST19 hand wind watches are usually good and can sometimes be had for around $200. Any cheaper and you are* generally better off with quartz.*


True that!

I got dragged through a poop tunnel with ST19, twice.

I hear they're ok IF and OLY IF you get it from certain sellers.
Well, once bitten twice shy, as the saying goes.

Those ALPHA Newman chronos for under 200. 
Tempting but nope. Not worth the risk for me.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> I don't think there are many, if any mechanical Chrono watches cheaper than 200 clams worth their salt. The seagull ST19 hand wind watches are usually good and can sometimes be had for around $200. Any cheaper and you are generally better off with quartz.


I have this one, which is nice.


__
http://instagr.am/p/B7yeZKTJMW_/

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm glad you found it useful. When you do order yours I'd appreciate it if you could use my affiliate link in the video description  I paid £56 for mine, when it was on a sale.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


That's a good price, good to know what to expect on sale. Will definitely use your link when the time comes!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Auto CHRONO???
> Most likely a very low grade Chinese movement, made even lower by non-existent QC.
> I play it safe: I only buy 3 handers if automatic, and is running on NH25/6.


it's not a chrono. look at the subdials.

not sure what the 6 o-clock subdial does....maybe just a second, seconds ticker? looks aligned with main running seconds hand (not a chrono from what I've seen...it's constantly running)

pushers probably adjust the 3 and 9 subdials which are day of the month, and day of the week (1-7).

it's a shame because I prefer this case over the true chronograph Bliger that runs the Seiko VK63 mecca-quartz (that case as a very thick bezel insert in it and it just looks bad, this one is pretty close to the OG speedmaster)


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I got this the other day.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000323085728.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.3b4a3c00CV31LM&mp=1
> 
> ...


Looks good on that bracelet! I have mine on leather for now. Cheers.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> True that!
> 
> I got dragged through a poop tunnel with ST19, twice.
> 
> ...


Was it the click spring or the mechanism that rotates the castle wheel and engages the chrono? Both of those are located within a couple of millimeters of each other and seem to cause 90% of the ST19 issues.


----------



## Jammybstard (Aug 21, 2017)

Any opinions in here on the best Ali brands for aftermarket bracelets?
I see Carlywet and Rolamy coming up a lot. Any recommendations on what's good and what's to be avoided?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ilitig8 said:


> Was it the click spring or the mechanism that rotates the castle wheel and engages the chrono? Both of those are located within a couple of millimeters of each other and seem to cause 90% of the ST19 issues.


It would not stay wound. The crown would "unravel".


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

BalooSD said:


> Looks good on that bracelet! I have mine on leather for now. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 14913351


I am quite tempted to buy one, but resisting to do so because of the size. How to these wear? Does the white one wear bigger than the PVD one? Does anyone have this info?

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> It would not stay wound. The crown would "unravel".


That would be the click spring. The most common failure of the ST19. Oddly or not oddly it is one of the changes made to the Venus movement the spring itself is a different shape. The really sad part is once you remove the chrono activation lever to get to the click and remove it the spring has often gone MIA which means you have to disassemble part or all of the movement to find the remnants of said spring. To a super noob amateur ham-fisted watchmaker like myself staring at that situation usually leads to throwing in the pile of movements to play with later. I have one in a ziplock waiting for that day. Occasionally when I see it I give the bag a shake hoping against hope the spring will just fall out of the movement.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ilitig8 said:


> That would be the click spring. The most common failure of the ST19. Oddly or not oddly it is one of the changes made to the Venus movement the spring itself is a different shape.
> View attachment 14913523


This is why I was surprised to see this movement used in some of the micros, going for around $500.
Lorier Gemini, for example. Handsome, but too risky for me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sogeha said:


> I meant the Hangzhou 2 series. Sellers usually state NH35/6 movements as it is a selling point. I don't know how to identify the Hangzhou movement, but it would be fun to see if it could be swapped out for a Seiko movement
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


All the automatic NOMOS Lambda 39 homages use a Hangzhou 2BA0 (Guanqin, Cadisen, Binger, Nesun, Feice, etc.).

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Siddy (Dec 12, 2019)

BalooSD said:


> Looks good on that bracelet! I have mine on leather for now. Cheers.
> 
> View attachment 14913351


This looks great, I'm thinking of buying this watch now.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> All the automatic NOMOS Lambda 39 homages use a Hangzhou 2BA0 (Guanqin, Cadisen, Binger, Nesun, Feice, etc.).
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


Thank you 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

gafi said:


> I am quite tempted to buy one, but resisting to do so because of the size. How to these wear? Does the white one wear bigger than the PVD one? Does anyone have this info?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


It's a tad bigger than the Parnis Daytona, but it does not feel bulky to me. The watch sits low on the wrist, and it has a cool inverted bezel lip.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> This is why I was surprised to see this movement used in some of the micros, going for around $500.
> Lorier Gemini, for example. Handsome, but too risky for me.


As always it the quality of the parts and assembly and not just the blueprint one is working from. The Venus 175 is a legendary movement and thus the ST19 has every possibility of being great you just can't cheap out.

I do owe you a thank you since this thread got me thinking about the movement I have with the rouge spring inside it. I grabbed it and decided it was all or nothing since I considered it junk anyway, so after 10 minutes of shaking and beating (yes beating) the bent click spring popped out. I replaced the chrono activation lever and wound it up and it was chugging along on the Timegrapher at -2 SPD apparently no worse for wear after the assualt it endured. Now I just have to locate the 1963 case in all my junk boxes, leave it to me to store them seperately. I gotta admit for the price it is a darn sexy movement, if you rub (a lot of) Vaseline on your loupe it could pass for a Lange 951.6.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I don't think there are many, if any mechanical Chrono watches cheaper than 200 clams worth their salt. The seagull ST19 hand wind watches are usually good and can sometimes be had for around $200. Any cheaper and you are generally better off with quartz.


It wasn't even a chronograph! It had a manual push day/date.









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It wasn't even a chronograph! It had a manual push day/date.


Who needs a speedy when you can have a Bliger?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> Who needs a speedy when you can have a Bliger?


It's a close contender right? 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BalooSD said:


> It's a tad bigger than the Parnis Daytona, but it does not feel bulky to me. The watch sits low on the wrist, and it has a cool inverted bezel lip.


Hey BallooSD,

Do you have both the Parnis Daytona and the Reef Tiger? If you do, a side by side comparo would be great.

My wife has the Parnis Daytona, which feels a bit small for me. The specs for the RT read a bit big, but I know the truth to a good feeling watch isn't always in the numbers, especially if the bezel is smaller than the case.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It wasn't even a chronograph! It had a manual push day/date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm having a hard time understanding why it would be a surprise to anyone that a dial like that is not a chrono. I'd really have thought that was obvious. OTOH, I have watches of this type, where some less than stellar "homager" has printed "Chronograph" on it.

But, come on, why would you have chrono-subdials that go to seven and thirtyone? :-D


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Hoonnu said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why it would be a surprise to anyone that a dial like that is not a chrono. I'd really have thought that was obvious. OTOH, I have watches of this type, where some less than stellar "homager" has printed "Chronograph" on it.
> 
> But, come on, why would you have chrono-subdials that go to seven and thirtyone? :-D


Because it's obviously a speedy homage and there's no end of speedy homages that are actually chronos. No doubt this watch was specifically intended to be mistaken for a chrono.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hoonnu said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why it would be a surprise to anyone that a dial like that is not a chrono. I'd really have thought that was obvious. OTOH, I have watches of this type, where some less than stellar "homager" has printed "Chronograph" on it.
> 
> But, come on, why would you have chrono-subdials that go to seven and thirtyone? :-D


I did know it wasn't a chrono when I bought it! You ain't getting a chrono at that price even the Seagull chrono's a lot more!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I did know it wasn't a chrono when I bought it! You ain't getting a chrono at that price even the Seagull chrono's a lot more!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


You can have a quartz real chrono at that price though:









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm seriously considering these San Martin meca chronos!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> You can have a quartz real chrono at that price though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It look much better than my turd off a watch. Those meca quartz movements are really good so I've heard!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I'm seriously considering these San Martin meca chronos!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Go for it. San Martin is the highest-quality meca-quartz in its segment.
If you want a mechanical vers, then I'm afraid as-of-date only Alpha has the cojones to sell it.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Go for it. San Martin is the highest-quality meca-quartz in its segment.
> If you want a mechanical vers, then I'm afraid as-of-date only Alpha has the cojones to sell it.


San martin are great watches. I've got the SN0064









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It wasn't even a chronograph! It had a manual push day/date.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you buy this Bliger over the cheaper verified Corguet Chronograph?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Why did you buy this Bliger over the cheaper verified Corguet Chronograph?


Never saw it! To be honest it was a spur of the moment thing and I'm done buying any more cheap watches. Anyway time to move on..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Never saw it! To be honest it was a spur of the moment thing and I'm done buying any more cheap watches. Anyway time to move on..
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/review-new-corgeut-speedmaster-pro-sterile-4882687.html


What a mistake that was. As I said never again!!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It look much better than my turd off a watch. Those meca quartz movements are really good so I've heard!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Not a meca-quartz but a basic 1-tick-per-second quartz chrono (Sunnon as I understood?). For ~$20 that's all you can have, mecaquartz VK63/64 are usually double that price...

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> Not a meca-quartz but a basic 1-tick-per-second quartz chrono (Sunnon as I understood?). For ~$20 that's all you can have, mecaquartz VK63/64 are usually double that price...
> 
> Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


Looks alot better! What's the difference between the VK63 and VK64?

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Looks alot better! What's the difference between the VK63 and VK64?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


https://www.timemodule.com/en/product-and-download.php?ds_product=4

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

A couple of queries, please pitch in if you're in the know..

1. Nautilus Homage

I'm going to wear this at home, would be too embarrassed to wear it outside - well, need to scratch an itch.

Tons of them around with mixed feedback. Aehibo, LGXIGE (mineral), Bliger, Phylida, Oumashi, Steel Bagelsport are some of the ones i found. Parnis is a touch too square, so it's out.
Dont mind paying a bit more for Sapphire, WR and decent lume, the right shade of blue..plesse help!

2. Compressor case (inner rotating bezel)....cant seem to find any?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Looks alot better! What's the difference between the VK63 and VK64?
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


The *VK64* has two sub-dials, at 3H (24 hr) & 9H (chrono minutes). The *VK63* adds a third sub-dial at 6H (running seconds), moving the date window from 6H to 4.5H.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not on AliExpress, but relevant to the discussion of mechanical chronographs.

Ticino Watches offers a mechanical *automatic* based on the 30 Jewel, Shanghai 3LZF2 movement (ETA Valjoux 7750 clone). It runs at 28,800 bph. $260, but can go lower on sale. The only downside is a 44mm case. Double domed sapphire crystal, 50M WR.

*Ticino BF-109*


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> What a mistake that was. As I said never again!!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


I have one of the Corgeut Speedmaster homages. But mine is the meca-quartz version, with the VK63 movement.









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't have any Ticino but I do have several other watches with this Chinese 7750 clone.
Surprisingly good: Accurate AND robust. 
Had mine for over a decade, and all still run like champs.



HoustonReal said:


> Ticino Watches offers a mechanical *automatic* based on the 30 Jewel, Shanghai 3LZF2 movement *(ETA Valjoux 7750 clone). *


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Hoonnu said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding why it would be a surprise to anyone that a dial like that is not a chrono. I'd really have thought that was obvious. OTOH, I have watches of this type, where some less than stellar "homager" has printed "Chronograph" on it.
> 
> But, come on, why would you have chrono-subdials that go to seven and thirtyone? :-D


It's a 31 day chrono?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't have any Ticino but I do have several other watches with this Chinese 7750 clone.
> Surprisingly good: Accurate AND robust.
> Had mine for over a decade, and all still run like champs.


Besides the Ticino, I wonder if there are any other current production watches that use the Liaoning Peacock or Shanghai 7750 clones.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

d_himan said:


> A couple of queries, please pitch in if you're in the know..
> 
> 1. Nautilus Homage
> 
> ...


1. Nautilus Homage
Rocos is pretty good.




Agelocer is probably the best in the market but pricey.

If you want cheap, you have to go w. Phylida, LGXIGE or Peter Lee/Steelbagelsport.
LGXIGE is closer to Nautilus specs.

2. For Compressor style
If you want a Bronze Compressor diver w. good lume, you have to go with Steeldive.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.3 9.3a824b2bsq2ouD







https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...?spm=a2700.icbuShop.4141 3.10.3a824b2bsq2ouD















If you want cheapies but @44.5mm and bad lume, then Corguet/Debert
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33041823422.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32961984128.html














https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000191532776.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Besides the Ticino, I wonder if there are any other current production watches that use the Liaoning Peacock or Shanghai 7750 clones.


Fiyta Spacemaster


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Has anyone tried the Debert Bathyscaphe?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32803295218.html


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Techme said:


> Hey BallooSD,
> 
> Do you have both the Parnis Daytona and the Reef Tiger? If you do, a side by side comparo would be great.
> 
> My wife has the Parnis Daytona, which feels a bit small for me. The specs for the RT read a bit big, but I know the truth to a good feeling watch isn't always in the numbers, especially if the bezel is smaller than the case.


Here are some comparison pics with the Reef Tiger Illidian and the 2-dial Parnis Daytonas. The 3-dial Daytonas are the same size. The RT is higher quality, much better lume, and has nicer design details overall, imho, and with the lug shape and thinner case back it sits lower on the wrist. It has a larger base size, but tapers up, has a cool inverted bezel shape, and a high crystal. As Chronopolis pointed out, the lug width on the RT is 21mm. My recommendation is that you buy the Parnis Daytonas in every possible color combo that you think you may like (at least 4 of them) and then buy several different straps for each one, and also do the same thing with the Reef Tiger Illidian. If you do this right, you should end up with 6 to 10 new chronographs and 20+ new straps, and several strains of coronavirus. Perfect. This is necessary so that you don't end up with too few chronographs. You always must have more chronographs.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> 1. Nautilus Homage
> Rocos is pretty good.


Thanks much. The Rocos is nice, wish it were Sapphire though..maybe ill end up getting a LGXIGE..

The Steel Dive compressor is interesting, though I'm not looking at a Bronze now...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

There is a rumor that the 2-dial Parnis is meant to "pay homage" to the B&R, which is itself a ripoff of something else probably.

Everything in your post that needs to be emphasized by way of repetition has been repeated here, and upgraded to bold + color :-!











BalooSD said:


> Reef Tiger Illidian and the *2-dial Parnis Daytonas. *
> 
> you buy the Parnis Daytonas in every possible color combo... buy several different straps for each one, same thing with the Reef Tiger Illidian. If you do this right, you should end up with 6 to 10 new chronographs and 20+ new straps, *and several strains of* coronavirus. Perfect. *You always must have more chronographs.*
> 
> View attachment 14915583


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BalooSD said:


> Here are some comparison pics with the Reef Tiger Illidian and the 2-dial Parnis Daytonas. The 3-dial Daytonas are the same size. The RT is higher quality, much better lume, and has nicer design details overall, imho, and with the lug shape and thinner case back it sits lower on the wrist. It has a larger base size, but tapers up, has a cool inverted bezel shape, and a high crystal. As Chronopolis pointed out, the lug width on the RT is 21mm. My recommendation is that you buy the Parnis Daytonas in every possible color combo that you think you may like (at least 4 of them) and then buy several different straps for each one, and also do the same thing with the Reef Tiger Illidian. If you do this right, you should end up with 6 to 10 new chronographs and 20+ new straps, and several strains of coronavirus. Perfect. This is necessary so that you don't end up with too few chronographs. You always must have more chronographs.
> 
> View attachment 14915571
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos and write up. Much appreciated.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

'Illdan' Black chrono seems to be on sale.
It's sure cheaper than the white one I got. Now I am kinda annoyed I didn't wait for this sale.

Do I get the black one too? Or what?
Summbudeh HELLP me!


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Do I get the black one too? Or what?
> Summbudeh HELLP me!
> View attachment 14916121


Yes. Yes you do. You have the Chronovirus.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Do I get the black one too? Or what?
> Summbudeh HELLP me!


You speak as if it's possible for one to acquire too many horological instruments.


----------



## crysman2000 (Jul 8, 2015)

Do you guys know the last night the Xiaomi CIGA auto watches were under $100? I wonder if that will happen again...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crysman2000 said:


> Do you guys know the last night the Xiaomi CIGA auto watches were under $100? I wonder if that will happen again...


As far as I remember they've never been that low. That's why I got one of these instead.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> Besides the Ticino, I wonder if there are any other current production watches that use the Liaoning Peacock or Shanghai 7750 clones.





Desk-bound said:


> Fiyta Spacemaster























Fiyta also made this 300 piece, limited edition last year. *Fiyta J-20 Pilot Chronograph*










The Prometheus CR1 was a 2008 limited edition (100 pieces) model.









I believe Shanghai was selling their own chronograph, but I can't get through to their website.









The *Ingersoll IN1615BBK* (Bison No. 21), uses a 35 Jewel, Liaoning Peacock 7750, rebranded as an Ingersoll IN886. Ingersoll claims all their Chinese made movements are "in-house". It runs at 21,600 bph in contrast to the Shanghai's 28,800 bph.















The Liaoning 7750 was also used in the Lyndon Chronograph.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I don’t think the Spacemaster is current production, or at least I couldn’t find it on their web site. As for their other chronos the description suggests a 7750 clone, but they don’t specify.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

[


Chronopolis said:


> 'Illdan' Black chrono seems to be on sale.
> It's sure cheaper than the white one I got. Now I am kinda annoyed I didn't wait for this sale.
> 
> Do I get the black one too? Or what?
> Summbudeh HELLP me!


Just hold on for a couple of weeks. This anniversary sale could be stupendous given how AliExpresss would need to cover up for lost virus sales


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Link to Rocos Nautilus:
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Dropshipping-high-quality-Retro-brush-all_62431994594.html

Has anyone else noticed that Alibaba has a bigger diversity of designs than Aliexpress and other sites?

Examples:
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Luxury-Damascus-Case-Genuine-Leather-Watch_60825121939.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/2019-Color-Damascus-dial-High-Quality_62051335673.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...hop.89.12.18435737lx6bim&fullFirstScreen=true
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...?spm=a2700.details.deiletai6.5.2b065f8bDFaMNe


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> I don't think the Spacemaster is current production, or at least I couldn't find it on their web site. As for their other chronos the description suggests a 7750 clone, but they don't specify.


They all seem to be available, if uber expensive ($972 - $2831), on the Fiyta official website.

Fiyta chronographs use a "slightly modified" version of the Shanghai 3LZF2 movement. My guess would be they don't do any modifications beyond adding a custom rotor, just enough so they can claim an in-house movement. Good-Stuffs.com/Times International still has a few versions for sale, but the titanium cased ones cost an arm and a leg. I've seen someone claim he found a stainless one (*Fiyta GA8370*) for around $350, but they are $543 on good-stuffs.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dfwcowboy said:


> ...their other chronos the description suggests a 7750 clone, but they don't specify.


Why must they be so vague???
One said of the movement: 'chronograph'

I hate the sneakiness !!



HoustonReal said:


> Fiyta chronographs use a "slightly modified" version of the Shanghai 3LZF2 movement... .


I 'd assume that's a good guess, given the subdial layout.
Why do they not specify this themselves? Where did you get this info?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I believe Shanghai was selling their own chronograph, but I can't get through to their website.
> 
> View attachment 14917269


Here is Shanghai Watches Official Site:
??? - ???? - ??????? ??????

Their current Chronograph offerings
??? - ?????? - ???????????2936-5-F21 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????S2993-5-F19 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9003N-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9003NB-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9003G-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9003R-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9001N-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9001G-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9001NB-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9001R-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9002N-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9002R-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9002NB-2 - ??????? ??????
??? - ?????? - ???????????SH9002G-2 - ??????? ??????


----------



## Raynatic (Mar 2, 2020)

Just to share a new purchase from Aliexpress


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Raynatic said:


> Just to share a new purchase from Aliexpress


Welcome to the Sugess Tourbillon club 






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I believe the Bingers still have the *TMI NH35A*, but the "sapphire" is incorrect. Flat sapphire crystals are affordable, but on a watch like this with a highly curved crystal, the Chinese use hardened mineral due to cost. Even the Feice watches are cost limited to mineral crystals, and they run a bit more.
> 
> View attachment 14912231


I have one of these. I've bought it a year and a half ago. It does have a NH35 movement. However, the crystal doesn't feel like sapphire, I take good care of my watches and it already has some small scratches.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I have one of the Corgeut Speedmaster homages. But mine is the meca-quartz version, with the VK63 movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What about this Bomax version of the Speedmaster ? 
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/3302...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

It has that nice racing look, but I'm not sure of the quality...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Paganizonda51 said:


> What about this Bomax version of the Speedmaster ?
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/3302...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> It has that nice racing look, but I'm not sure of the quality...


There are racier chronos from PD & Jiusko.
If you are not attached to the Speedmaster look, the Jiusko looks particularly delicious (Powered by an Epson YM92-3 quartz).
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Luxury-Brand-Casual-Fashion-Stainless-Steel_60778262799.html


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for an affordable dress watch on ali, there are a couple of candidates, curious to hear your opinions:
-Cadisen with the NH36 -As far as I know this one has amazing specs, sapphire crystal, stainless steel, solid movement, extra leather strap
-Starking AM0184 - Also sapphire, and a nice butterfly clasp bracelet, but I would still go for the leather, I've heard this one is kind of a gamble, whether you get a good movement or not
-And then there are the Nomos Lambda homages, some of them advertised with sapphire, but I've heard that's not true, there's Nesun, Quanquin and Cadisen all with the same design

I'm looking for some on-hand experience, maybe someone that has these for a longer time, do the movements keep on ticking? Which one would be the best option in your opinions guys.
*[SUB][/SUB]*


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for an affordable dress watch on ali, there are a couple of candidates, curious to hear your opinions:
> -Cadisen with the NH36 -As far as I know this one has amazing specs, sapphire crystal, stainless steel, solid movement, extra leather strap
> ...


The Cadisen diamond with the 9015 is currently on sale at about £88. It's a great watch for the money.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> The Cadisen diamond with the 9015 is currently on sale at about £88. It's a great watch for the money.


I don't fancy the diamond, if Cadisen, I'd definitely go for the cheaper one without the diamond, although the Arabic 12 o'clock is also kind of offputing for me.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

vanek said:


> I don't fancy the diamond, if Cadisen, I'd definitely go for the cheaper one without the diamond, although the Arabic 12 o'clock is also kind of offputing for me.


The diamond is a lot less noticeable in real life than the photos would suggest but I can totally understand your concern.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Fiyta chronographs use a "slightly modified" version of the Shanghai 3LZF2 movement. My guess would be they don't do any modifications beyond adding a custom rotor, just enough so they can claim an in-house movement.


No idea about other chronos they sell, but the astronaut chronos were changed in two notable ways for the requirements of the Chinese manned space program.


On the original version (both the real one and the one released to the civilian market), the date is changed to an AM/PM indicator alternating every 12 hours. On the "day/date" version, the day is changed to the AM/PM indicator, and the date is retained.

On all versions, the 30-minute accumulator is changed to a 45 minute accumulator to match what are evidently standard 45-minute mission segments for the Chinese astronauts. So far as I know, the half-hour accumulator continues to display half hours. If so the chronograph can still be read correctly for a longer duration than 45 minutes, though not easily.


----------



## argilaga (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi, I have had the Cadisen with NH36a for one year now. I'm really pleased with it, I end up wearing it even if not in a dress because of its good timekeeping, it's around +0 s/d. When in the long term loses two or three seconds I leave it dial up overnight and it gains them back. Overall it is a very equilibrated watch, bracelet, solid endlinks, 316L steel, saphire, display back, NH36a, day date and an elegant dial. I do not own the other two but sure this won't let you down. I cannot comment on the leather strap, I got it with the steel bracelet only.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for an affordable dress watch on ali, there are a couple of candidates, curious to hear your opinions:
> -Cadisen with the NH36 -As far as I know this one has amazing specs, sapphire crystal, stainless steel, solid movement, extra leather strap
> ...


There are other dress watches that are also worth considering in the low segment.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33004262385.html







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32909571513.html







https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32935970135.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32825379190.html









Or if you prefer 36mm and do not mind hand-wound:
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Black-Shanghai-8120-designer-wristwatch-_p_329.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic...l-wrist-watch-manual-hand-winding-_p_196.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Rare-bl...-hand-wound-mechanical-wristwatch-_p_219.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic...-dial-hand-wound-mechanical-watch-_p_499.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic...ny-ray-hand-wound-mechanical-watch_p_484.html


----------



## terminator1983 (Oct 9, 2014)

GeneralPatton said:


> The Sanda 293 and 294 (called female models) are the same size as a genuine DW5xxx. Mine below, they're well made but don't expect accuracy.
> 
> View attachment 13666065


Is the module of black one interchangeable with the denim one ???
Because i am thinking to buy the blue sanda 293 and change its module with denim sanda watch

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Reef Tiger's 2020 Offerings look nice


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

vanek said:


> I don't fancy the diamond,


I'm going to mirror others in saying that diamond is a non-issue. in videos you may see a lot of sparkle from the 12 index, but it's not from the diamond. it's a multi-faceted index, so all the sparkle is coming from the index and not the diamond.







I wish I had more use for the dress watches...I would have kept this one if I did. it really was pretty awesome for the $108 I spent on it.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> There is a rumor that the 2-dial Parnis is meant to "pay homage" to the B&R, which is itself a ripoff of something else probably.


it's actually an homage of the B&R Bellytanker....nearly identical


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for an affordable dress watch on ali, there are a couple of candidates, curious to hear your opinions:
> -Cadisen with the NH36 -As far as I know this one has amazing specs, sapphire crystal, stainless steel, solid movement, extra leather strap
> ...


I've got/had all of these. You can't really go won't with any of them. They're all great watches.

I ended up selling my Cadisen C1032, and now have two Cadisen C8097. Which are absolutely beautiful and fantastic value. I can't seem to find the pictures of the Cadisen C1032. They'll be on this thread somewhere if you use the search though.

With the Starking, I've had quite a few of them. Both the white and black versions. I've even bought some for friends and family. Never had any issues, with any of them. I still have a black dial version now. For me it's the best value watch on AliExpress. Your getting a high beat movement, stainless bracelet with sold end links and sapphire crystal, all for £35! 

As for the Nomos Lambda homages. I've had a few of them too. I had the white a blue dial versions of the Quanqin. I also had white and black dial versions of the Cadisens too. They're nice watches, but I'd say the quality isn't as good as the Starking or the other Cadisens mentioned above though.









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I can't seem to find the pictures of the Cadisen C1032. They'll be on this thread somewhere if you use the search though.


Here's mine:









Hour to minute hand alignment isn't perfect, but it's close enough I've not bothered taking it apart to correct (some accounts say the case back is a bear to get back on). I've bought a number of these for people I thought might be interested in a mechanical watch (I give them a winder to go with it too). Great watch for the price.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Really can't go wrong with this one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

terminator1983 said:


> Is the module of black one interchangeable with the denim one ???
> Because i am thinking to buy the blue sanda 293 and change its module with denim sanda watch
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


Pretty sure they're interchangeable but best thing to do would be to ask the seller IMO.

Nicolas


----------



## goctavius (Feb 4, 2019)

How about Ali-style coronavirus promo?


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

mougino said:


> I received my Glashütte Sixties homage from Mizums: some meh and some wow.
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. A real Glashutte Sixties in green is my grail, but just so far from realistic for me in price, I am going to take the plunge on this one, as I've never seen a homage to the Sixties before. At the price, what could go wrong?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Does anyone have any hands-on experience with these? I've been keeping my eye out for a hand-wind that isn't too loud. My current 'dress' watch is an HMT which I can't leave running in the bedroom at night or else my wife can't sleep!



Desk-bound said:


> Or if you prefer 36mm and do not mind hand-wound:
> https://www.good-stuffs.com/Black-Shanghai-8120-designer-wristwatch-_p_329.html
> https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic...l-wrist-watch-manual-hand-winding-_p_196.html
> https://www.good-stuffs.com/Rare-bl...-hand-wound-mechanical-wristwatch-_p_219.html
> ...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

alpha.hall said:


> Thanks for the review. A real Glashutte Sixties in green is my grail, but just so far from realistic for me in price, I am going to take the plunge on this one, as I've never seen a homage to the Sixties before. At the price, what could go wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Or you could ask this seller if he could ship it to you (Sample).
https://astarwatch.en.alibaba.com/p..._mechanical_automatic_watch_men_for_sale.html
Seeing as it is a Sterile Feice, it is definitely higher quality than the Mizums


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> Hour to minute hand alignment isn't perfect, but it's close enough I've not bothered taking it apart to correct (some accounts say the case back is a bear to get back on). I've bought a number of these for people I thought might be interested in a mechanical watch (I give them a winder to go with it too). Great watch for the price.


The dial is only accessible through the front by taking the bezel/crystal off and it's an absolute nightmare to get on and off. It's a super tight fit so it takes a lot of force to get back on - I even tried putting the bezel on mine in the freezer for a while to try and shrink it a bit which seemed to help.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Does anyone have any hands-on experience with these? I've been keeping my eye out for a hand-wind that isn't too loud. My current 'dress' watch is an HMT which I can't leave running in the bedroom at night or else my wife can't sleep!


Parnis makes several watches with Sea-gull ST36 series movements. I haven't tried one, but they look tempting.

https://parnis.aliexpress.com/store/group/Parnis-Hand-Wind-Watch/2215122_511604264.html


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Waldo67 said:


> The dial is only accessible through the front by taking the bezel/crystal off and it's an absolute nightmare to get on and off. It's a super tight fit so it takes a lot of force to get back on - I even tried putting the bezel on mine in the freezer for a while to try and shrink it a bit which seemed to help.


Thanks for the info. |> That's even worse than I had remembered. Having mostly satiated the demand of my mechanical watch interested friends who lacked mechanical watches, I had stopped buying these anyway. Given what you've told me of the difficulty of getting inside them, I'll likely not bother trying to correct the hands of my silver 1032.

Still a decent bargain in most cases I'd think.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> There are racier chronos from PD & Jiusko.
> If you are not attached to the Speedmaster look, the Jiusko looks particularly delicious (Powered by an *Epson YM92-3* quartz).


AKA -* Seiko 7T92* when used in Seiko quartz chronographs.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

alpha.hall said:


> Thanks for the review. A real Glashutte Sixties in green is my grail, but just so far from realistic for me in price, I am going to take the plunge on this one, as I've never seen a homage to the Sixties before. At the price, what could go wrong?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If it really is your grail, FEICE make an automatic model *FM221REW* that is spot on, but it costs a bit more. It costs just under $200 on TMall, before any agent and shipping fees. I believe this store will ship directly to the US without an agent.

Also, the watch is powered by a 28,800 bph, Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824 clone)

AliExpress is selling them as well, but for *$468.72
*















[video]cloud.video.taobao.com/play/u/2330246041/p/1/e/6/t/1/246844591378.mp4[/video]


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Does anyone have any hands-on experience with these? I've been keeping my eye out for a hand-wind that isn't too loud. My current 'dress' watch is an HMT which I can't leave running in the bedroom at night or else my wife can't sleep!


https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-...ng-_p_196.html
I have this one (Bought it from Taobao tho)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/shanghai-8120-review-[my-2nd-chinese-watch]-5027097.html
Still rock it weekly and it is still ludicrously accurate.
It is not as noisy as the Miyota 8215, you barely hear it on your wrist.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's my latest review, for those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Reef Tiger's 2020 Offerings look nice
> View attachment 14918111
> 
> View attachment 14918113
> ...


The first one is another take on the *NOMOS Lambda 39*, using the same Hangzhou 2BA0 movement as all the other automatic 39 Lambdas (Guanqin, Nesun, Binger, Cadisen, etc.) and similar Junghans Meister Agenda homages. I'm not sure where the extra 6 jewels (28J vs 22J) RT claims are used? The dials are a bit more detailed on the reef tigers, and have a nice guilloche texture.





















The second batch are *JLC Master Geographic* homages. I'm sure they run a bit more than my *Carnival 8762G*. The Carnival has a working PR dial and dual time zones.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The first one is another take on the *NOMOS Lambda 39*, using the same Hangzhou 2BA0 movement as all the other automatic 39 Lambdas (Guanqin, Nesun, Binger, Cadisen, etc.) and similar Junghans Meister Agenda homages. The dials are a bit more detailed on the reef tigers.
> 
> View attachment 14919887
> View attachment 14919891
> ...


The Reef Tiger looks like a closer homage than the Carnival in terms of function.
I do like the design more than the JLC, especially the proportions.
Too pricey for me to justify taking a punt tho.

The dial in Lambda offering from Reef Tiger is highly reminiscent of the one used in the newer Shanghai Watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> The Reef Tiger looks like a closer homage than the Carnival in terms of function.


Really?























*JLC Master Geographic**Carnival 8762G**Reef Tiger RGA1951
Artist Geographer* *2H sub-dial*31-day date wheel31-day date wheel24-hour dial *6H sub-dial*(s)2nd time zone clock
w/24hr indicator2nd time zone clock
w/24hr indicatorMonth *10H sub-dial*Power ReservePower ReserveDay of Week *5H-7H window*World City Time ZoneNon-functionalWorld City Time Zone
(upside down, and worthless without 2nd time zone clock) 


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> If it really is your grail, FEICE make an automatic model *FM221REW* that is spot on, but it costs a bit more. It costs just under $200 on TMall, before any agent and shipping fees. I believe this store will ship directly to the US without an agent.
> 
> Also, the watch is powered by a 28,800 bph, Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824 clone)
> 
> ...


At TMall, it costs just under $300 ($272). Wish it was just under $200!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> *JLC Master Geographic**Carnival 8762G**Reef Tiger RGA1951
> ...


Hmm... you are right. I retract my statement about the RT having more functionality than the 8762G.
Quite a shame, RT made a lovely-looking watch w. such a built-in redundancy.\

How is your Carnival treatin' you by the way?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> At TMall, it costs just under $300 ($272). Wish it was just under $200!


With the current sale for *1349 RMB*, that should be in the $193 USD range. Yesterday, the exchange rate was $1 USD = 6.99 RMB (yuan)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Hmm... you are right. I retract my statement about the RT having more functionality than the 8762G.
> Quite a shame, RT made a lovely-looking watch w. such a built-in redundancy.\
> 
> How is your Carnival treatin' you by the way?


The bezel is prone to scuffs, but it works great. Love the PR indicator!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I found the Seagull 1963 or D304 or whatever you want to call these retro Chinese pilot chronos for sale @$156usd with $2 store coupon. Includes 2 straps and 2 casebacks. Acrylic or sapphire is same price. 38mm. Appears to be made by Sugess going by the ad. I'm not sure if this is the best deal out there on one of these, but doesn't seem bad.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000058243142.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> I found the Seagull 1963 or D304 or whatever you want to call these retro Chinese pilot chronos for sale @$156usd with $2 store coupon. Includes 2 straps and 2 casebacks. Acrylic or sapphire is same price. 38mm. Appears to be made by Sugess going by the ad. I'm not sure if this is the best deal out there on one of these, but doesn't seem bad.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000058243142.html


Pretty cheap, unless you're willing to go through the hassle of the TaoBao/TMall gauntlet. When adding shipping and agent fees, the AliEx deal is probably still better for anyone outside Asia.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)




----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Can anyone point me to some cheap, but reliable 40mm quartz divers? Bonus if it has sapphire crystal!

I ordered a real cheap (ie, $5AUD, ‘Yolako’ brand) diver ages ago because I’ve been having an itch to get one but don’t know whether I’ll actually bond with the size/style, so didn’t want to spend any more. However, still no sign of it shipping, so I’m considering cancelling and going with something which might last a little longer.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm looking for an affordable dress watch on ali, there are a couple of candidates, curious to hear your opinions:
> -Cadisen with the NH36 -As far as I know this one has amazing specs, sapphire crystal, stainless steel, solid movement, extra leather strap
> ...


I've bought a Cadisen C1032 a while ago to swap the movement into Seiko 5 (back when they were $35 on Gearbest, cheaper than buying an NH36 by itself). Cadisen regulate their NH36 movements really well - it's been a solid -4spd for over a year.

I used the case to put together another watch using a Cocktail time dial (would not recommend, the case is a nightmare to work with) and it is a seriously comfortable case design - it sits on my wrist really nicely and it's light enough to forget I'm wearing it sometimes despite the solid bracelet


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello gentlemen,

Excuse me for writing here and not to other topic, but this is the one I read every day - I know my question is slightly connected to affordable watches 

I need some help for a school project. I'm a programmer, and I want to make a simple watch database application as my final project for my advanced Java training course.

Could you help me to make a proper list of WATCH FACE TEXTURES (patterns?)?
I've collected so far: 
Simple / Sunburst / Cocktail / Wave / Figured / Striped / Florial / Interactive (smart watches) / LED (digital watches) / Guilloché / Crosshair / Radar / Enamel / Linen / Meteorite / 
Sector / Skeleton / Tapisserie / Teaked / Gilt / Concentric / Barleycorn / Consecutive cut / Pinwheel / Lightning / Diagonal / Porcelain

I suppose there are a lot of more, but most of web pages does not deal with texture types.
I appreciate any suggestions. Thank you in advance


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

CoolR said:


> Hello gentlemen,
> 
> Excuse me for writing here and not to other topic, but this is the one I read every day - I know my question is slightly connected to affordable watches
> 
> ...


Damascus
Abalone
Mother of Pearl


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> Hello gentlemen,
> 
> Excuse me for writing here and not to other topic, but this is the one I read every day - I know my question is slightly connected to affordable watches
> 
> ...


Waffle? I'm not sure if it was covered by your included descriptions.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

CoolR said:


> Hello gentlemen,
> 
> Excuse me for writing here and not to other topic, but this is the one I read every day - I know my question is slightly connected to affordable watches
> 
> ...


Snowflake
Honeycomb (The Seiko Presage Star Bar LE that just came out)
Fume
There's a few sub-species of Enamel dial - Cloissone, grand feu, Urushi etc.
Radio Room? Is that a texture or a design

Maybe ask in the Russian or Chinese mechanical forums - vintage watches there have all kinds of weird and wonderful patterns

Edit: who could forget the Rolex Leopard print Daytona or the DateJust with the embossed repeating ROLEX pattern


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Waldo67 said:


> the DateJust with the embossed repeating ROLEX pattern
> View attachment 14921837


I'm not a Rolex scholar but have never come across that dial before. Do you have a link with more details, or even a reference number? Google reverse image search indicates this image originates with a Quebecois jeweler who don't provide a reference number for that watch but do say it is "customized" without specifying what was customized (dial, or something else?).


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

watchcrank said:


> I'm not a Rolex scholar but have never come across that dial before. Do you have a link with more details, or even a reference number? Google reverse image search indicates this image originates with a Quebecois jeweler who don't provide a reference number for that watch but do say it is "customized" without specifying what was customized (dial, or something else?).


It's called a "Jubilee Dial" that was released in 1985 to celebrate the 40th anniversary of the DateJust. More info here.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Waldo67 said:


> It's called a "Jubilee Dial" that was released in 1985 to celebrate the 40th anniversary of the DateJust. More info here.


Thanks! |> Always glad to learn something, even something horrific. :-d (Does make me curious what Medusa's modifciations are though. They seem to specialize in gaudy watches, but you can't really make one of these dials more gaudy than it already is.)


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

"Tuxedo" dial......









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Another "Tuxedo"...Rolex style









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Panerai's Tuxedo....completely different...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

"Hobnail" dial...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

This Orient has a interesting dial pattern but I'm not sure what you would call it! Venetian blinds maybe? Lol









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

How about the *dégradé* dials of the special annual edition *Glashütte Original Sixties*?









Also, this article may help: *A Dial by Any Other Name: A Guide to Different Dial Types* - Timepiece Chronicle


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Thank you very much for all your helps! It is a very long list now ))
HoustonReal, your link was especially useful.

Am I right if I suppose that "Enamel" is a kind of manufacturing process, and not the pattern of watches? (I would like to make "looks/designs" selectable, not materials, colors or manufacturing method)?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi folks, I've had a crush on the Casio G-Shock 'Sneaker Freaker' for some time:








To scratch the itch, I've ordered this Skmei with orange LCD:








But I'm wondering if I could take its module and put it in a light gray soft case like the one of the Sneaker...
Do any of you know of a Casio-like cheapo with a gray case on AliEx?? 









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just stumbled upon this which looks very interesting. I'm considering picking one up. 
Does anyone know anything about this movement?

#Aliexpress ￡128.28 26%OFF | mens automatic watches,men dress watch AOUKE man luxury ultrathin wristwatch waterproof mechanical montre homme leather strap
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BStbF9









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> If it really is your grail, FEICE make an automatic model *FM221REW* that is spot on, but it costs a bit more. It costs just under $200 on TMall, before any agent and shipping fees. I believe this store will ship directly to the US without an agent.
> 
> Also, the watch is powered by a 28,800 bph, Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824 clone)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much indeed for the suggestions. What a helpful bunch of people you are! I have a "zero" birthday coming up this year, who knows, I might get lucky second year in a row (after getting a Seiko SSA347J1 last year) with another totally frivolous present!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


>


'in memory of Bauhaus'

That's a new one!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

pr0t0n said:


> 'in memory of Bauhaus'
> 
> That's a new one!


Bauhaus was such a great chap.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Bought one of these straps, hope it's good.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33049455300.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6f734c4deut8ff
> 
> Also went ahead and ordered the Cadisen C1030 (NOMOS Lambda homage). It looks like the best Lambda out there and at £40 what the hell. Cadisen tends to deliver


Got both the past few days. Arrived within 2 weeks which is quite quick, especially with the virus!

Very pleased with the Hemsut strap. It's a little bit darker than I would've preferred, but not bad. The smell is good, it feels thick and well-made, and the bottom has a nice soft texture. As far as calf-leather straps go, this looks to be a solid one. I like the white stitching-suits well with the white dial (minimalist) watch I have it on.
The only 'negative' was that the buckle pin was reversed, so had to take it apart and put it back on correctly.

The Cadisen C1030 (NOMOS Lambda) is looking good so far. 
It's not necessarily the best specs/$ Cadisen out there, with its mineral crystal, Chinese movement; but it's still a gorgeous Lambda homage.
- The size was my biggest concern, but its 42mm diameter is actually totally fine. It is a bit thick at ~14.5mm, but tolerable. It's just a slightly large watch, but very doable for an average wrist. I just wouldn't call it as a traditional dress watch.
- Only actual negative in terms of QC is the date. The date position on the crown doesn't 'click' into place, which is feels lacking. And the date window is ever so slightly mis-aligned: on half of the dates you can barely start seeing some black of the next number coming into the window. Tbh I wish it didn't have a date at all.

But I'm happy with it! I put it on a dark blue leather strap, which makes the blue hands 'pop' (as they're not quite as blue as I wanted tbh). I think this is now my 'blue' watch for when I feel like wearing that colour. If you want a Lambda homage, I think for £40 the Cadisen is just about the best deal you can get

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32857426241.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2dab4c4dCQnkYk

I'd love to upload pics of my watches and stuff, but a bit lazy to figure that out atm. Maybe later.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Bauhaus was such a great chap.


Never stood his round though, that I did not like!


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just stumbled upon this which looks very interesting. I'm considering picking one up.
> Does anyone know anything about this movement?
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡128.28 26%OFF | mens automatic watches,men dress watch AOUKE man luxury ultrathin wristwatch waterproof mechanical montre homme leather strap
> ...


Here is another example of a fine looking homage (junghans max bill in this case). Yet the asking price is just too high. A used max bill isn't that far off from this. There's other options. I personally own a Junkers bauhaus. It has an ETA 2824 and runs impeccably. Wonderful watch. I paid about $220 for it pre-owned with no marks.

Just saying. I can't pull the trigger on a Chinese brand when I think more authentic ones are out there for not too much more money. And those watches have the potential to be flipped. When the design is vintage and can't be had anymore or the authentic one costs thousands. Then it makes more sense to me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

CoolR said:


> Hello gentlemen,
> 
> Excuse me for writing here and not to other topic, but this is the one I read every day - I know my question is slightly connected to affordable watches
> 
> ...


Thank you for every replies. Data tables are almost done. Could you check it please? Any suggestions are welcomed (only visible elements in this module - for now).
Maybe some technical language vocabulary corrections are also needed: for example what is the correct name of the 3-days-showing-partial day indicator (see: IWC La petite prince, Citizen Eco-Drive Aviator etc)? I named it as "Date jog"  )









I'd be grateful for every further helps, suggestions and advices.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Guanquin bounced back to old specs. At a higher price tough!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tim_herremans said:


> Here is another example of a fine looking homage (junghans max bill in this case). Yet the asking price is just too high. A used max bill isn't that far off from this. There's other options. I personally own a Junkers bauhaus. It has an ETA 2824 and runs impeccably. Wonderful watch. I paid about $220 for it pre-owned with no marks.
> 
> Just saying. I can't pull the trigger on a Chinese brand when I think more authentic ones are out there for not too much more money. And those watches have the potential to be flipped. When the design is vintage and can't be had anymore or the authentic one costs thousands. Then it makes more sense to me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you manage to get one for that price?  I'd definitely buy one at that price.
I've been looking on eBay for a while now. The cheapest I've ever seen is £450 ($579)

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Where did you manage to get one for that price?  I'd definitely one at that price.
> I've been looking on eBay for a while now. The cheapest I've ever seen is £450 ($579)
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


Ahh yes I've noticed they are going for a bit more now. It was on eBay.. I think it was a winning bid. Lucky bid.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Timex classic digital watch T78587


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Timex classic digital watch T78587
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AliExpress sells Timex now?? 
Do you have a link?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tim_herremans said:


> Ahh yes I've noticed they are going for a bit more now. It was on eBay.. I think it was a winning bid. Lucky bid.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You definitely got yourself a fantastic watch at a great price. I'm so jealous.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Has anyone spotted a Nomos Orion *quartz homage* with an actual stainless steel rather than alloy case. I know there are a bunch of automatic versions of it like the Carnival and Parnis ones and I even saw a Seagull but someone I know wanted to get a $200 fashion quartz watch which looks just like an Orion knock-off and I suggested to them to just get a Chinese one instead.

This is the watch they wanted for reference:


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

Got this mesch braclet from aliexpress. I really like it!
ali/item/32793255835.html

One of my best buys from ali


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> Thank you very much for all your helps! It is a very long list now ))
> HoustonReal, your link was especially useful.
> 
> Am I right if I suppose that "Enamel" is a kind of manufacturing process, and not the pattern of watches? (I would like to make "looks/designs" selectable, not materials, colors or manufacturing method)?


Enamel is a material, not a finish design. A material can substantially effect the appearance of the dial. Cloisonné is one finishing technique commonly employing vitreous enamel, but it can also use other materials, like glass or cut gemstones.

*The 10 Best Watches with Enamel Dials*

*Why Are Enamel Dial Watches So Expensive?*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DomAndra said:


> Has anyone spotted a Nomos Orion *quartz homage* with an actual stainless steel rather than alloy case. I know there are a bunch of automatic versions of it like the Carnival and Parnis ones and I even saw a Seagull but someone I know wanted to get a $200 fashion quartz watch which looks just like an Orion knock-off and I suggested to them to just get a Chinese one instead.
> 
> This is the watch they wanted for reference:
> 
> View attachment 14924183


Are these in the ballpark?


View attachment 14925475



View attachment 14925479


Guanqin also made this ST17 automatic model in both Roman numeral, and stick indices versions.

*Guanqin GJ16028 - $49.99*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> Thank you for every replies. Data tables are almost done. Could you check it please? Any suggestions are welcomed (only visible elements in this module - for now).
> Maybe some technical language vocabulary corrections are also needed: for example what is the correct name of the 3-days-showing-partial day indicator (see: IWC La petite prince, Citizen Eco-Drive Aviator etc)? I named it as "Date jog"  )
> 
> View attachment 14923207
> ...


Double crowns, GMT hand/function

*Clasp* - (deployment buckle, butterfly, diver extension, Oysterlock, deployment clasp, push-button deployment clasp, tang buckle, double-locking foldover, jewelry clasp, magnetic, mesh jewelry clasp)

*case material* (304L/316L/904L stainless steel, zinc alloy, brass, bronze, tungsten carbide, ceramic, sapphire, yellow/rose/white gold, platinum, palladium)

*case finish* (polished, matte, brushed, sand blasted, gold filled, gold plated, painted)

anti-magnetic

Jewel count?

*Bph or frequency* (32768 Hz, 252 kHz, 21,600 bph, 28,800 bph, 18,000 bph, 36,000 bph)

Inner rotating ring, alarm function, sun/moon (faux moonphase based on 24-hr dial)









*Movement* (quartz, high accuracy quartz, Meca-quartz, mechanical hand wind, mechanical automatic, solar quartz/EcoDrive, Spring Drive, Kinetic, tourbillon)

*movement special features* (hand winding, hacking, GPS, radio atomic clock, digital/analog, perpetual calendar, dual movements, extended power reserve, double barrel, smooth sweep quartz)

Movement brand (in-house, Eterna, Seiko, Epson, SII, TMI, Miyota, Sunon, Ronda, ISA, Sea-Gull, Beijing, Claro, ETA, Sellita, STP, Landeron, Valanvron, Dixmont Guangzhou, Mingzhu, Hangzhou, Nanning, Liaoning-Peacock, Starking, Shanghai. Shanghai Jinghe, Shandong Liaocheng Zhong Tai, ...)

*Anti-shock system* (none, Incabloc, Diashock, KIF, Parashoc, Novochoc, Etashoc, Paraflex, Breguet Parachute, Nivachoc, other)

dual open hearts









central date hand















Lugs: Watch Anatomy: The Different Types of Lugs

wire lugs (Panerai Radiomir)









Dial Indices (stick, batton, Roman numerals, Western Arabic, Easter Arabic, Urdu, Cyrillic, Hebrew, Hindi, Chinese simple, Chinese complex, Chinese zodiac, gemstone/crystal, Submariner style, Snowflake, nail-head, dagger, Flieger A, Flieger B, other) *Notable Watch Index Styles*

*Font* (Serif, Sans Serif, Breguet, Retro, Caligraphy, ...)

*Lume/Illumination* (none, Lumibrite, Super-LumiNova C1/C3/BGW9, Tritium/H3, Indiglo, backlit, Trinite, ...)

*Crystal* (acrylic, Hardlex, Mineral, Sapphire, Sapphire AR, Sapphire dual AR, domed, dual dome, flat, highly curved, Flame Fusion, Krysterna)

*Caseback *(plain, etched, engraved, display mineral, display sapphire, snap-on, notched, screwdown/threaded, screws, bayonet)

*Water Resistance* (none, 30m, 50m, 100m, 200m, 300m, 500m, 600m, 1000m, ISO Divers)

Under "date" - quick change, central date hand, retrograde, perpetual, big date, quick set, date pusher

Did I miss chronograph? Rattrapante chronograph? Flyback chronograph?


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

dfwcowboy said:


> Bauhaus was such a great chap.


Let's widen our watch vocabulary and use 'in memory of' interchangeably with 'homage'.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Double crowns, GMT hand/function
> 
> *case material* (304L/316L/904L stainless steel, zinc alloy, brass, bronze, tungsten carbide, ceramic, sapphire, yellow/rose/white gold, platinum, palladium)
> 
> ...


Man your like a reference guide to watches 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Man your like a reference guide to watches
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Haha, right? Sometimes I wonder if HoustonReal isn't just a forum bot with access to all watch catalogues/databases in the world.  That man knows his watches! <3


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Haha, right? Sometimes I wonder if HoustonReal isn't just a forum bot with access to all watch catalogues/databases in the world.  That man knows his watches! <3


Forum bot 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Forum bot
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


A forum bot would have done a neater job, and I'm sure there are a bunch of things I missed.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> A forum bot would have done a neater job, and I'm sure there are a bunch of things I missed.


Your certainly the man to go to when information is needed..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Just stumbled upon this which looks very interesting. I'm considering picking one up.
> Does anyone know anything about this movement?
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡128.28 26%OFF | mens automatic watches,men dress watch AOUKE man luxury ultrathin wristwatch waterproof mechanical montre homme leather strap
> ...


My guess would be a Mingzhu 4813, which is the same design as a Dixmont Guanzhou DG4813, but without Dixmont branding. They are supposedly manufactured by the Guangzhou Watch Factory, but it may be a different production line or facility than the Dixmont factory.

The 4813 was originally a 28,800 bph movement, but modern versions have switched back to 21,600 bph. It's main "advantage" over the 2813 movement is being 1.27mm thinner. Most of the reduction in thickness comes from using a shorter cannon pinion, which makes changing out the watch hands much harder.


----------



## tilly (Aug 10, 2007)

That Black Bauhaus dial is outstanding.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Double crowns, GMT hand/function
> 
> *Clasp* - (deployment buckle, butterfly, diver extension, Oysterlock, deployment clasp, push-button deployment clasp, tang buckle, double-locking foldover, jewelry clasp, magnetic, mesh jewelry clasp)
> 
> ...


My god what a post this is!! My utmost respect and salute to you Sir for sharing these details. Incredible knowledge, hats off to HoustonReal!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> My god what a post this is!! My utmost respect and salute to you Sir for sharing these details. Incredible knowledge, hats off to HoustonReal!


Well he is the Oricle.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

DomAndra said:


> Has anyone spotted a Nomos Orion *quartz homage* with an actual stainless steel rather than alloy case. I know there are a bunch of automatic versions of it like the Carnival and Parnis ones and I even saw a Seagull but someone I know wanted to get a $200 fashion quartz watch which looks just like an Orion knock-off and I suggested to them to just get a Chinese one instead.
> 
> This is the watch they wanted for reference:










Casio LTP-E148L-7AEF


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Double crowns, GMT hand/function
> 
> *Clasp* - (deployment buckle, butterfly, diver extension, Oysterlock, deployment clasp, push-button deployment clasp, tang buckle, double-locking foldover, jewelry clasp, magnetic, mesh jewelry clasp)
> 
> ...


Thank you HoustonReal, your knowledge is really amazing!!!
But as I mentioned, now I'm focusing on VISIBLE ELEMENTS. Most parts you've listed will be parts of another module ("FUNCTIONS etc"). Now I'm interested in watch parts which can be distinguished on SIGHT.
More precisely: can be seen in front view (no caseback), and only those parts which could be graphically illustrated easily 
In this relation, can you check my table, please? You know significantly more about watches than me and Google together


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> Thank you HoustonReal, your knowledge is really amazing!!!
> But as I mentioned, now I'm focusing on VISIBLE ELEMENTS. Most parts you've listed will be parts of another module ("FUNCTIONS etc"). Now I'm interested in watch parts which can be distinguished on SIGHT.
> More precisely: can be seen in front view (no caseback), and only those parts which could be graphically illustrated easily
> In this relation, can you check my table, please? You know significantly more about watches than me and Google together


Double crowns, GMT hand/function

*Clasp* - (deployment buckle, butterfly, diver extension, Oysterlock, deployment clasp, push-button deployment clasp, tang buckle, double-locking foldover, jewelry clasp, magnetic, mesh jewelry clasp)

Maybe this needs a case color field instead? (silver, grey, black, bronze, yellow gold, rose gold, ceramic white, ceramic black, polished, matte, brushed, other)

case material (304L/316L/904L stainless steel, zinc alloy, brass, *bronze*, tungsten carbide, *ceramic, sapphire*, *yellow/rose/*white gold, platinum, palladium)

*case finish* (polished, matte, brushed, sand blasted, gold filled, gold plated, painted, IP)​
anti-magnetic *usually stated on dial, and/or special second hand*









Inner rotating ring, alarm function, sun/moon (faux moonphase based on 24-hr dial)

dual open hearts

*Lugs*: Watch Anatomy: The Different Types of Lugs

wire lugs (Panerai Radiomir)

Dial Indices (stick, batton, Roman numerals, Western Arabic, Easter Arabic, Urdu, Cyrillic, Hebrew, Hindi, Chinese simple, Chinese complex, Chinese zodiac, gemstone/crystal, Submariner style, Snowflake, nail-head, dagger, Flieger A, Flieger B, other) Notable Watch Index Styles

Font (Serif, Sans Serif, Breguet, Retro, Caligraphy, ...)

Lume/Illumination (none, Lumibrite, Super-LumiNova C1/C3/BGW9, Tritium/H3, Indiglo, backlit, Trinite, ...)

Crystal (*acrylic*, Hardlex, Mineral, Sapphire, Sapphire AR, *Sapphire dual AR*, *domed, dual dome, flat, highly curved*, Flame Fusion, Krysterna)

Water Resistance (none, 30m, 50m, 100m, 200m, 300m, 500m, 600m, 1000m, ISO Divers) *usually stated on dial or caseback*

Under "date" - quick change, *central date hand, retrograde, *perpetual*, big date, *quick set*, date pusher quick change will be visibly apparent when date changes or is reset*

Did I miss chronograph? Rattrapante chronograph? Flyback chronograph? There are also chronographs with retrograde registers.

Bottom line is you know what you want to focus on more than I do. I would think your *no caseback elements* seems fairly arbitrary to most WIS, since it is often a prominent visual feature.


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Double crowns, GMT hand/function
> 
> *Clasp* - (deployment buckle, butterfly, diver extension, Oysterlock, deployment clasp, push-button deployment clasp, tang buckle, double-locking foldover, jewelry clasp, magnetic, mesh jewelry clasp)
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for the valuable information and also for your good advices! Its a significant improvement compared to my previous version.
I will show you some screenshots when the initial stages (mockups and DB plan) are ready


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Dupe


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Clasp* - (deployment buckle, butterfly, diver extension, Oysterlock, deployment clasp, push-button deployment clasp, tang buckle, double-locking foldover, jewelry clasp, magnetic, mesh jewelry clasp)


Deployant instead of deployment maybe?


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

ilitig8 said:


> Deployant instead of deployment maybe?


Yes, it is. A hidden typo, I would never found it...  Thanks


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Lads just found this on Alibaba, looks real promisin'
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...-dropshipping-316l-stainless_62429638397.html


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

DomAndra said:


> Has anyone spotted a Nomos Orion *quartz homage* with an actual stainless steel rather than alloy case. I know there are a bunch of automatic versions of it like the Carnival and Parnis ones and I even saw a Seagull but someone I know wanted to get a $200 fashion quartz watch which looks just like an Orion knock-off and I suggested to them to just get a Chinese one instead.
> 
> This is the watch they wanted for reference:
> 
> View attachment 14924183


Think I might have found something for this, (that Guanqin HoustonReal suggested isn't a quartz). It's a newish $15 watch by Readeel, I know they have a copy of that 40mm field watch made by Infantry which has good reviews online in terms of not being absolutely terrible so that company isn't produce complete trash at least.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33034867594.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.5ac351a51VF4mB











Danbooru said:


> Casio LTP-E148L-7AEF


That's sold out basically everywhere in North America, I've been looking for over a month because I wanted one for myself, I gave up on it, I stick to 38mm or less now if I'm gonna wear it anyways.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> Has anyone spotted a Nomos Orion *quartz homage* with an actual stainless steel rather than alloy case. I know there are a bunch of automatic versions of it like the Carnival and Parnis ones and I even saw a Seagull but someone I know wanted to get a $200 fashion quartz watch which looks just like an Orion knock-off and I suggested to them to just get a Chinese one instead.
> 
> This is the watch they wanted for reference:
> 
> View attachment 14924183


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32855053105.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32857291098.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000553020948.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33039743405.html


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Another arrival from Alibaba. This Steeldive is a copy of the Squale 1521 Ocean Blasted. The case is sandblasted, only the caseback is polished. The bezel insert is ceramic and the glass is sapphire. Water resistance is 200m and the lume is even better than the SKX009. The movement is the good old SII NH35A.
Only issue the crown is difficult to screw up and down being deeply recessed into the case, but this is the price to pay for being true to the original. 
It's an easy company for every strap/bracelet.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

oinofilo said:


> Another arrival from Alibaba. This Steeldive is a copy of the Squale 1521 Ocean Blasted. The case is sandblasted, only the caseback is polished. The bezel insert is ceramic and the glass is sapphire. Water resistance is 200m and the lume is even better than the SKX009. The movement is the good old SII NH35A.
> Only issue the crown is difficult to screw up and down being deeply recessed into the case, but this is the price to pay for being true to the original.
> It's an easy company for every strap/bracelet.
> View attachment 14929843
> ...


Nice, what are the dimensions and do you have a link?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> Another arrival from Alibaba. This Steeldive is a copy of the Squale 1521 Ocean Blasted. The case is sandblasted, only the caseback is polished. The bezel insert is ceramic and the glass is sapphire. Water resistance is 200m and the lume is even better than the SKX009. The movement is the good old SII NH35A.
> Only issue the crown is difficult to screw up and down being deeply recessed into the case, but this is the price to pay for being true to the original.
> It's an easy company for every strap/bracelet.


How much did you pay for it?

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Is steeldrive the new Bagelsport?


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

The Squale Steeldive - $98










https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.2a007e47aRk4Fx

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

I much prefer the sterile dial, black or blue option.



















https://wholesaler.alibaba.com/prod...Steel-Case-Luminous-Sapphire_60661609307.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

About the Steeldive Squale

The size is 42,50x12,00x51,00mm.I paid 102,00€ shipping included.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...ml?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.37.5b082ef9lzkOn1

They have plenty of interesting Seiko homages.
If interested you can find here
Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review
my review in Italian, but you can easily translate it via Google.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

fone said:


> Is steeldrive the new Bagelsport?


Not at all, the quality is high, comparable to that of San Martin & co. though a little less expensive, especcially on Alibaba.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> fone said:
> 
> 
> > Is steeldrive the new Bagelsport?
> ...


I wouldn't put them in the same boat as San martin but close.

Many people including myself had an issue with the crown on the steel dive skx.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone with experience on this MG Orkina? Want to use it as a mod base.

#Aliexpress US $71.34 18%OFF | MG. ORKINA Designer Watches Men Water Resistant Mechanical Male Wristwatches Reloj Hombre Stainless Steel Case Golden Clock
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dVjcyHf

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## itibiertia0887 (Feb 24, 2020)

Where is a good place to pick up Seiko Muerker watches?


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello I would like to know I somebody already practice or know Tophill watches, I could have a deal but this brand seems to be a shadow?

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> About the Steeldive Squale
> 
> The size is 42,50x12,00x51,00mm.I paid 102,00€ shipping included.
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...ml?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.37.5b082ef9lzkOn1
> ...


Thanks for the excellent review, it makes for interesting reading! Considering the price difference between this and the Squale, it is certainly a contender for me to buy with a view to upgrading to the Squale at some point if I like the watch aesthetics.

The crown issue is a worry though and has put me off buying one. Has the problem with the hands movement been addressed?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

baczajka said:


> Anyone with experience on this MG Orkina? Want to use it as a mod base.
> 
> #Aliexpress US $71.34 18%OFF | MG. ORKINA Designer Watches Men Water Resistant Mechanical Male Wristwatches Reloj Hombre Stainless Steel Case Golden Clock
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dVjcyHf
> ...


I had a very bad experience with Jargar Watch Store. He was late shipping the watch and when it arrived I discovered it had a unknown unbranded movement (maybe Houston can tell us what movement is this) instead of the NH35A as advertised. I asked the seller for a refund, but he didn't bother to reply. Then I opened a dispute and Aliexpress offered me a 50% (27€)refund which I accepted. 
Anyway the case is well finished, the glass is sapphire and the bracelet has SEL, but the movement ruins the deal. But if your modding project includes a movement swap I think it's OK.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

sage626700 said:


> I wouldn't put them in the same boat as San martin but close.
> 
> Many people including myself had an issue with the crown on the steel dive skx.


Yes it's true, I had the same issue with the Steeldive SKX (and got a 20$ discount on next purchase), but this Squale hommage is really faultless and very well built and finished. By the way the bezel on my San Martin Tuna is almost impossible to turn. So...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> Yes it's true, I had the same issue with the Steeldive SKX (and got a 20$ discount on next purchase), but this Squale hommage is really faultless and very well built and finished. By the way the bezel on my San Martin Tuna is almost impossible to turn. So...


I sprayed silicon spray under my brothers San Martin bezel and loosened it instantly

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for the excellent review, it makes for interesting reading! Considering the price difference between this and the Squale, it is certainly a contender for me to buy with a view to upgrading to the Squale at some point if I like the watch aesthetics.
> 
> The crown issue is a worry though and has put me off buying one. Has the problem with the hands movement been addressed?


I see that you are aiming to the real stuff, but you must remember that, at least until some years ago, the Squale 1521 had the same problem as you can read in this review
Squale 50 Atmos Ocean Blasted 1521-026 Diver's Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch
I don't know wether the problem has been fixed in recent models.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I must try that. With other lubricants it didn't work.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> I must try that. With other lubricants it didn't work.


My San Martins 0064 bezel was perfect! In fact one off the best I've ever used.









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I received the Horween CXL leather strap from Ali. The good news is this strap looks exactly like the picture and it also does appear to be made out of Horween CXL. The bad news is the backing material is made out of an inferior leather. There might be some other kind of non-leather material between the two as this strap is quite thick. The decorative stitching on the top is just that. It doesn't go all the way through and there's a different stitching on the back side. The decorative stitching might be hand made as the holes appear to be punched, but even if it is you can see bulging around the holes which is indicative of lesser quality. The buckle is quite large and measures 23mm at its widest point. Comparing this strap to another geniune Horween CXL strap I recently bought and paid a lot more for, this strap does not compare. However, if you compare this strap to others I've bought for a comparable price, I think this strap compares quite well. At least on the outside this strap looks like the real deal and I would expect it to wear well and develop a nice patina over time. That's what the CXL does for you. The construction, while not like an expensive strap is acceptable and I don't expect it to fall apart anytime soon. The strap itself is quite thick at 4.5mm, yet does not feel stiff and it does conform to your wrist reasonably well although I would not expect it to retain any shape as a really good quality strap would due to the cheaper backing material. Overall I'd say this strap is a fairly good deal for around $20usd. Due to the thickness and wide buckle this strap is better suited for a thicker sports watch. The size is 120/80mm and on my 7" wrist I'm on the next to last hole with a watch with a 44mm lug length, so I think the smallest wrist this strap will fit will be around 6.75" depending on the watch.

The finish on the brushed buckle is not bad and the buckle itself appears to be of decent construction and rather beefy which fits with the rest of the strap.









I was also looking for a lighter colored leather strap, so I ordered a cheaper one from Ali to see what I would get. The one I received does not look like the one in the ad which has a textured appearance. Instead it looks like the top black one which is smooth, but is more or less the same color as the one in the bottom of the picture. This is actually a good thing as I always think bonded leather products with a fake leather texture always look even more cheap than they are. This one claims to be hand made and I have my doubts as the stitching appears to have been made mostly by a machine. I also have my doubts about whether the backing material is real leather. This one is thinner than the one I mentioned above, but still reasonably thick at 3mm. Like the one above the strap isn't stiff and conforms well to the wrist, but probably isn't going to break in and get any more comfortable over time. The strap measures 125/75mm and there's 10 holes, so it might not fit a large wrist, but should do well with smaller ones.

The brushed buckle is acceptable and matches the strap pretty well. For $12 I think this strap is a good deal, just don't expect $100 strap quality out of it.









Edited to add a couple of pictures. Perhaps not the best color combination with my black dial Komandirskie, but you get an idea of what the first strap looks like with a watch. As you can see from the underside the 4.5mm thickness really beefs this thing up on the underside as you get roughly 12mm at the keepers. I like to wear my straps a bit on the tight side and it does a decent job that way and is reasonably comfortable. Worn looser I think it would be a bit less because even though the strap is not stiff it just probably isn't going to conform itself to the shape of your wrist over time. So not a huge issue for a $20 strap as you just can't expect much at this price point.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tim_herremans said:


> I much prefer the sterile dial, black or blue option.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can get them cheaper here too.

https://app.alibaba.com/dynamiclink...share_detail&ck=share_detail&shareScene=buyer

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> My San Martins 0064 bezel was perfect! In fact one off the best I've ever used.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it depends on the model. With my Tuna completing a turn of the bezel implies a lot of patience and a bit of masochism, because it really hurts your fingertips.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Any store on AliXpress I could buy a cheap MN strap?
Thanks.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

fandi said:


> Any store on AliXpress I could buy a cheap MN strap?
> Thanks.


#Aliexpress ￡6.81 42%OFF | 18/20/22mm Nato French Troops Parachute Bag Watchband Zulu Elastic Nylon Belt Watch Strap Bracelet Military Watch Band Blue
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BVa8Jx

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> If it really is your grail, FEICE make an automatic model *FM221REW* that is spot on, but it costs a bit more. It costs just under $200 on TMall, before any agent and shipping fees. I believe this store will ship directly to the US without an agent.


Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

That is so cruel...
I'd order that watch for $200 but I how would I navigate the Chinese Taobao site? Not going to order $400+ one on AliExpress.

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> I think it depends on the model. With my Tuna completing a turn of the bezel implies a lot of patience and a bit of masochism, because it really hurts your fingertips.
> View attachment 14932467


Mate lube it it will make a world of difference I promise..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

oinofilo said:


> I had a very bad experience with Jargar Watch Store. He was late shipping the watch and when it arrived I discovered it had a unknown unbranded movement (maybe Houston can tell us what movement is this) instead of the NH35A as advertised. I asked the seller for a refund, but he didn't bother to reply. Then I opened a dispute and Aliexpress offered me a 50% (27€)refund which I accepted.
> Anyway the case is well finished, the glass is sapphire and the bracelet has SEL, but the movement ruins the deal. But if your modding project includes a movement swap I think it's OK.
> View attachment 14931785
> 
> View attachment 14931787


While everything about this movement screams Seiko derived, it does quite match either a TMI NH35 or a Hangzhou 2 Series. The rotor doesn't look like a modern Seiko/TMI NH piece, and the balance wheel jewel keeper anti-shock is not correct for a current Seiko, as it seems to be the old Diashock system. They look like Hangzhou parts, but the design of the auto winding module is not correct for the 7009A/Hangzhou 2 Series, and looks like the NH series.

My best guess would be some sort of Chinese-made, Seiko NH clone/knockoff. Every Chinese brand with a real Seiko/TMI movement, proudly displays a Seiko/TMI/SII branded rotor, with its distinctive shape.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this NH-35-powered Field Watch off Ali
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000093271388.html
> Same exact case (& caseback) and similar dial to the old discontinued Sea-gull military watch (assembled and sold by Sugess)
> 
> ...


DB, Thanks for posting this one. I missed out on it under two other 'brandings', LOL. I think both of those clearly had some Chinese reference on the dial. 
In any case, I ordered one today.....now, the month-long w a i t.:-(


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

For those looking for a sub-$100 pilot
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000628014372.html

Also in Black:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000318327566.html









Also this cheap Tuna sold by Addies
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000498790972.html



pneuby said:


> DB, Thanks for posting this one. I missed out on it under two other 'brandings', LOL. I think both of those clearly had some Chinese reference on the dial.
> In any case, I ordered one today.....now, the month-long w a i t.:-(


The Kassaw is still for sale, believe it or not
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000767741.html






















Alas with inferior specs and a higher price-tag


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> While everything about this movement screams Seiko derived, it does quite match either a TMI NH35 or a Hangzhou 2 Series. The rotor doesn't look like a modern Seiko/TMI NH piece, and the balance wheel jewel keeper anti-shock is not correct for a current Seiko, as it seems to be the old Diashock system. They look like Hangzhou parts, but the design of the auto winding module is not correct for the 7009A/Hangzhou 2 Series, and looks like the NH series.
> 
> My best guess would be some sort of Chinese-made, Seiko NH clone/knockoff. Every Chinese brand with a real Seiko/TMI movement, proudly displays a Seiko/TMI/SII branded rotor, with its distinctive shape.
> 
> View attachment 14933935


Thank you Houston. After closing the dispute I asked the seller what was the movement. He refused to answer saying that as a customer I wasn't welcome.
Anyway when I bought the watch it was clearly declared that inside there was an SII NH35A. Now that information has been deleted.


----------



## tilly (Aug 10, 2007)

I have been trying to catch up on this thread and finally got to the current page (1476) only to find that the last post was on May 29th 2019. Is This correct or is there another thread to continue the discussion??


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

The tables of watch parts for my application are almost finished (thank you for your many help!).

One last step: to identify LUG TYPES. Very confusing, somewhere I see no big differences (Speedy vs Twisted for example), 
and there are some types I could not identify. Of course there will be an "Other" category for those I could not identify after many hours of Google search,
but there are types which appear very often (e.g. last one on first column: on Pateks, Vacheron Constantins, A.Lange & Söhnes etc... - horizontally straight, vertically bombe...).

May I ask for some help for this last step? To make the list as "whole" as possible. Thank you in advance


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

tilly said:


> I have been trying to catch up on this thread and finally got to the current page (1476) only to find that the last post was on May 29th 2019. Is This correct or is there another thread to continue the discussion??


Current page is 1479, try to refresh or click on "Last" button.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Are there any watches you guys are waiting to be made and pop up on AliExpress? 

I for one am wanting a Tudor Black Bay 58 homage. Was close to getting the Corgeut/Parnis BB, but I'd much rather have the new 58 dimensions which went from 41mm to 39mm, from ~14.8mm thick to ~12.01mm, and 22mm lugs to 20mm


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm looking for a NH35 movement but kind of scared with the reports of fake ones in Aliexpress. Any reliable supplier for a movement only?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> For those looking for a sub-$100 pilot
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000628014372.html
> 
> Also in Black:
> ...


I have the Addies Tuna. The bracelet is where they saved money. It's got a pressed metal clasp, and the links are kind of sharp. However, i don't notice the sharpness when I am actually wearing it and it is comfortable on wrist. Of course, there would be none of those problems if you swap out the bracelet for a rubber dive strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Are there any watches you guys are waiting to be made and pop up on AliExpress?
> 
> I for one am wanting a Tudor Black Bay 58 homage. Was close to getting the Corgeut/Parnis BB, but I'd much rather have the new 58 dimensions which went from 41mm to 39mm, from ~14.8mm thick to ~12.01mm, and 22mm lugs to 20mm


Bulova Oceanographer 'Devil Diver'
Raven Endeavour - Bleu De France dial
Seiko Frost Monster

I won't hold my breath though


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

cuica said:


> I'm looking for a NH35 movement but kind of scared with the reports of fake ones in Aliexpress. Any reliable supplier for a movement only?


Try here: https://www.cousinsuk.com/search?SearchTerm=nh35+movement

These guys are good to deal with and reliable.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

leastonh said:


> Try here: https://www.cousinsuk.com/search?SearchTerm=nh35+movement
> 
> These guys are good to deal with and reliable.


Thanks, already had it on my basket but was looking for cheaper alternatives on Ali...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Are there any watches you guys are waiting to be made and pop up on AliExpress?
> 
> I for one am wanting a Tudor Black Bay 58 homage. Was close to getting the Corgeut/Parnis BB, but I'd much rather have the new 58 dimensions which went from 41mm to 39mm, from ~14.8mm thick to ~12.01mm, and 22mm lugs to 20mm


Waiting for this one to solve their production issues









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Are there any watches you guys are waiting to be made and pop up on AliExpress?
> 
> I for one am wanting a Tudor Black Bay 58 homage. Was close to getting the Corgeut/Parnis BB, but I'd much rather have the new 58 dimensions which went from 41mm to 39mm, from ~14.8mm thick to ~12.01mm, and 22mm lugs to 20mm


A watch with full-size moonphase, something like this "Arnold & Son Perpetual Moon":









And for an affordable prize, below $200...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> The Kassaw is still for sale, believe it or not
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33000767741.html
> View attachment 14934625
> 
> ...


Hmmm...this almost identical Burei featuring an NH35 and sapphire was 54$ on Amazon.com...what changed?


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

CoolR said:


> The tables of watch parts for my application are almost finished (thank you for your many help!).
> 
> One last step: to identify LUG TYPES. Very confusing, somewhere I see no big differences (Speedy vs Twisted for example),
> and there are some types I could not identify. Of course there will be an "Other" category for those I could not identify after many hours of Google search,
> ...


Bro, I admire this project. I've wondered for a while if no one has done this, and I am excited to see you are doing this!

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Seiko Frost Monster


Not a pure homage but close: € 66,60 Jacques Lemans 1-1381B (45 mm) https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP7s01









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just done a quick review of the San Martin Tuna homage, for those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Are there any watches you guys are waiting to be made and pop up on AliExpress?


Glad you asked this question! 
I am waiting for this one: Autavia reverse panda with 2 subdials, the date @6, 12hr bezel, UNDER 40mm CASE SIZE! This is a description of a perfect watch for me! The real one costs more than $4000 and has 42mm case size.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> For those looking for a sub-$100 pilot
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000628014372.html
> 
> Also in Black:
> ...


And if one can handle quartz and mineral glass, this apparently new offering by Parnis looks good:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000752077689.html


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> I have the Addies Tuna. The bracelet is where they saved money. It's got a pressed metal clasp, and the links are kind of sharp. However, i don't notice the sharpness when I am actually wearing it and it is comfortable on wrist. Of course, there would be none of those problems if you swap out the bracelet for a rubber dive strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank-you for sharing your input on the Addies Tuna. At that price it really is tempting. Can you please tell me the movement it runs on? Is it a Seiko NH36A?


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

marcoscova said:


> Bro, I admire this project. I've wondered for a while if no one has done this, and I am excited to see you are doing this!
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


Thank you, my friend. It's jut a module of the full application, aimed to identify similar watches or even homages/"look-alikes". There is a watch database part as well.
232 branded watches and 122 "cheap chinese watches from AliX" are already inserted into the db, but now the programming part is more imporant than to fill it with data.

I'm now using Watches International 2015 as a source of watch data (I can't afford to buy a newer version of a magazine or catalogue).

Already took more than 100 working hours, but now I can see the end. But its so very far away...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Not a pure homage but close: € 66,60 Jacques Lemans 1-1381B (45 mm) https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP7s01
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. It's kind of close, but it is that blue/white pattern on the dial that I love so much about the Seiko.

(not my pic, sadly )


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Hmmm...this almost identical Burei featuring an NH35 and sapphire was 54$ on Amazon.com...what changed?


Link for this one?


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

CoolR said:


> The tables of watch parts for my application are almost finished (thank you for your many help!).
> 
> One last step: to identify LUG TYPES. Very confusing, somewhere I see no big differences (Speedy vs Twisted for example),
> and there are some types I could not identify. Of course there will be an "Other" category for those I could not identify after many hours of Google search,
> ...


When I think of lugs, there are three types: drilled, not drilled, and removable.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> For those looking for a sub-$100 pilot
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000628014372.html
> 
> Also in Black:
> ...


wow these do look dam cool tho!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

BalooSD said:


> When I think of lugs, there are three types: drilled, not drilled, and removable.


Welded lugs would be another albeit a rare one.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> Waiting for this one to solve their production issues
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it is not likely see market, given its reception (Or lackthereof) in China.
Maybe if it receives more attention internationally then maybe it may happen



CoolR said:


> A watch with full-size moonphase, something like this "Arnold & Son Perpetual Moon":
> 
> View attachment 14935379
> 
> ...


It is called Aidophedo.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/new-watch-new-moon-5083749.html
















Karebo & L. Eternity sells it too
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/most-interesting-affordable-moon-phase-watch-comes-china-4122162.html


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for the link. It's kind of close, but it is that blue/white pattern on the dial that I love so much about the Seiko.
> 
> (not my pic, sadly )
> 
> View attachment 14935705


That Seiko is stunning

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

tintin82 said:


> Thank-you for sharing your input on the Addies Tuna. At that price it really is tempting. Can you please tell me the movement it runs on? Is it a Seiko NH36A?


I just removed the solid case back to visually confirm that the movement is an NH35A, which is what was advertised by the seller. Also, the Diamond Selector II confirms that it does have a sapphire crystal, again as advertised by the seller.

I think the only mark against this Addies watch is the bracelet. By way of comparison, I have a Sharkey 62MAS. The bracelet on the 62MAS is better machined (smooth when I run my fingers along the links) and it has a milled clasp.

So...

1. If you would rather wear it on a rubber strap, then the supplied bracelet isn't a factor and I would say buy the Addies.
2. If you prefer bracelets, you may want to try cross shop Sharkey or San Martin (or related brands). If you can find a Sharky or San Martin tuna on bracelet with sapphire within about $50 of the Addies, you may want to spend the extra money on the Sharkey/San Martin.
3. Number 2 notwithstanding, and as I said in my original post, once the watch is on my wrist, I cannot feel the sharp edges of the links, I cannot see the pressed clasp, and the bracelet is quite comfortable. Everything is well put together, and it doesn't rattle on my wrist. I am very satisfied with the Addies watch.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Ipse said:


> Hmmm...this almost identical Burei featuring an NH35 and sapphire was 54$ on Amazon.com...what changed?
> 
> View attachment 14935381


Better lume for one.



kslav said:


> Glad you asked this question!
> I am waiting for this one: Autavia reverse panda with 2 subdials, the date @6, 12hr bezel, UNDER 40mm CASE SIZE! This is a description of a perfect watch for me! The real one costs more than $4000 and has 42mm case size.
> 
> View attachment 14935445


There already is one on the market.
Can't remember the brand though


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Better lume for one.
> 
> There already is one on the market.
> Can't remember the brand though


Get the real one! 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Get the real one!
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Only if it is guaranteed to gain in value 

Given the current state of the market, it would be wise to keep big item purchases at a minimum.

By the way, Red Star's latest 2020 offering looks splendid.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Only if it is guaranteed to gain in value
> 
> Given the current state of the market, it would be wise to keep big item purchases at a minimum.
> 
> ...


It's certainly different

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> I just removed the solid case back to visually confirm that the movement is an NH35A, which is what was advertised by the seller. Also, the Diamond Selector II confirms that it does have a sapphire crystal, again as advertised by the seller.
> 
> I think the only mark against this Addies watch is the bracelet. By way of comparison, I have a Sharkey 62MAS. The bracelet on the 62MAS is better machined (smooth when I run my fingers along the links) and it has a milled clasp.
> 
> ...


I have the Addies watch too. Overall, terrific value for around ~$95 odd I got it during 11.11 - checked movement, sapphire (some AR present), super smooth bezel action, everything lined up, drilled lugs, black date, good timekeeping, great lume. For that price, absolute value. However, some flaws I noticed: 
1) Don't look at the dial with a loupe! Transition between the white and black of the second hand is imperfect, some lume on one of the hands is 'pitted', some micro scratches on the polished minute hand. My San Martins have fared much, much better. 
2) The caseback is shiny and will get scratched if you so much as sneeze at it
3) The screwdown crown action occasionally plays up

Overall, I'd suggest wait for the Anniversary sale and pick it up as far below sub-$100 as possible


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

cuica said:


> I'm looking for a NH35 movement but kind of scared with the reports of fake ones in Aliexpress. Any reliable supplier for a movement only?


What's the downside of a fake NH35? It's unlikely to keep time as poorly as the real thing. :-d

(Might be less reliable though, I'll grant. Those Seiko economy movements are quite reliable and will happily tell the time with blithe disregard of either accuracy or precision for many a year without service.)

On a more serious note, I've not tried buying them from Ali-Express. I bought a few NH35As five months ago from a Chinese seller with good feedback on Ebay for less than I could find them on Ali at the time. They are genuine, but the seller has since vanished from Ebay, so I unfortunately can't give you a link. :-( For the sake of comparison to any you find for sale, the price was under $25 apiece shipped (I believe this was after Ebay started collecting sales tax).


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

These New Sharkey SKX007 Marine Master panda watch. Seiko NH35 sapphire, ceramic bezel look great! Might have to grab one...









Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

What did everyone get in the latest sale then?

Here's what I bought:

#Aliexpress ￡116.32 45%OFF | wrist watch men,mens automatic watches LOBINNI man luxury waterproof mechanical wristwatch dress montre business relogio clock
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B18rff

#Aliexpress ￡126.01 26%OFF | mens automatic watches,men dress watch AOUKE man luxury ultrathin wristwatch waterproof mechanical montre homme leather strap
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BU2AhP

I also decided to try out some of the cheap watches, to see if they're any good:

#Aliexpress ￡9.79 86%OFF | NIBOSI Watch Men Simple Fashion Swiss Brand Quartz Watch Luxury Creative Waterproof Date Casual Men Watches Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOKd13

#Aliexpress ￡8.89 55%OFF | 2019 ONOLA top brand leather men watches clock fashion sport simple casual waterproof Wrist watch men relogio masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPJ5LX

#Aliexpress ￡10.50 46%OFF | Fashion brand ONOLA simple casual leather men's watches business waterproof nylon strap quartz wrist watch men Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0qXop









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> What did everyone get in the latest sale then?
> 
> Here's what I bought:
> 
> ...


Just received my Phantom Aquanaut.

Full review here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/d-veiths-phantom-aquanaut-review-5143461.html#post51187819


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Well, it is not likely see market, given its reception (Or lackthereof) in China.
> Maybe if it receives more attention internationally then maybe it may happen
> 
> It is called Aidophedo.
> ...


Yeah, I know it, thank you, it is advertised as "Aidophedo Phase of Moon", but it is more than $200  ($281 now).
Agelocer also have a very similar one (even more expensive). Pamboons had a 1:1 copy lookalike (discontinued - even more expensive),
and now there is a very low quality homage from Nektom (no moonphase, just a non-functional drawing on the face) https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000275995951.html

But thank you! I know I probably will not find a cheaper (and good quality) version, its just a dream


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

watchcrank said:


> What's the downside of a fake NH35? It's unlikely to keep time as poorly as the real thing. :-d


I've had a few 4R36s, all have run +5-7 s/d on wrist. Sure, they're also -20 crown down and +20 crown up, but that just saves me from resetting the time


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

fillerbunny said:


> I've had a few 4R36s, all have run +5-7 s/d on wrist. Sure, they're also -20 crown down and +20 crown up, but that just saves me from resetting the time


A large positional variance can work out pretty well for those with the understanding of that variance that you have. |> Doesn't work if you leave them on a winder though. :-(

Some of the low-end Seiko movements do run well too, it's just on a case-by-case basis so luck of the draw when it comes to acquiring them. I have one NH35A that with a full wind can run with the pack of my best 9015s in terms of positional variance and better than many of my lower grade 2824s (ETA and various clones). Unfortunately for me, my worst running Seiko movement happens to be in my favorite of my Seiko-powered watches, and since the watch itself is a Seiko, I've been reluctant to swap in an NH36A simply for authenticity's sake, even though I know it's the same movement.


----------



## amirsardari (Oct 8, 2019)

before place an order at aliexpress would like to know does the parcel ships from china or not yet ?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

amirsardari said:


> before place an order at aliexpress would like to know does the parcel ships from china or not yet ?


They have started shipments a while ago.
But according to Wrwatches, certain watch brands (Proxima) have yet to start work due to quarantine and will start sorting their orders out in March.
https://wrwatches.com/


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

I think I found a homage of this silver Todd Snyder x Timex Mid-Century quartz watch (I didn't wanna pay $100+ for a quartz Timex). It's the same 37mm size which is the key for me.

Original:








AliExpress:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32799664441.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7ee02e0eXLelAq


----------



## Gary81 (Feb 8, 2020)

Had my pagani design sub delivered today, came very large but a few links were removed no problem.
An unbelievable watch for the money, I think this cost me about £46! Absolutely delighted.
Looks even better in person.
Thinking a black / grey bond nato might set it off even nicer... anyone wants to chime in with an opinion or show their own it'd be welcome to see!


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> I think I found a homage of this silver Todd Snyder x Timex Mid-Century quartz watch (I didn't wanna pay $100+ for a quartz Timex). It's the same 37mm size which is the key for me.
> 
> Original:
> View attachment 14937405
> ...


The AliX one looks more like my Seiko SNKK87 case wise. Under £100 and automatic.









Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> I think I found a homage of this silver Todd Snyder x Timex Mid-Century quartz watch (I didn't wanna pay $100+ for a quartz Timex). It's the same 37mm size which is the key for me.
> 
> Original:
> View attachment 14937405
> ...


Naw, pretty sure it's an homage to the Casio MPT1183

















Don't see why you'd get the Binger when the original Casio is only ~$20 too


----------



## terminator1983 (Oct 9, 2014)

GeneralPatton said:


> Sanda G-Shock clones (293/294 ladies size). Incredible value although accuracy can be way off on some |>
> 
> View attachment 13423263
> 
> ...


Is bezel of sanda 293 294 removable

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Naw, pretty sure it's an homage to the Casio MPT1183
> 
> Don't see why you'd get the Binger when the original Casio is only ~$20 too


Oh yeah you're right and I do have the white variant of the MTP-1183 lol and that's exactly what I paid for it too, didn't even notice but I see the little numbers on the Binger now. I was thrown off by how the Binger was silver and the Timex Mid Century also had that similar silver pattern.

Casio don't make 37mms on the mtp series very commonly, it goes from women sizing to 38mm and bigger. They also don't do anything interesting with the glass, it's all flat glass unlike the Mid-Century using domed acrylic.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I just received my 2nd Epoch. This one is the same model as my previous blue one. I opted for the "genuine leather" strap instead of the bracelet. I didn't plan on using the supplied strap and have instead ordered one from my favorite supplier on Etsy. It does come with a pretty decent polished deployment clasp with the Epoch branding so at least I'll be able to reuse that. The supplied strap is not as bad as some of the Chinese "genuine leather". There is a bit of flexibility to it and it's reasonably soft. If you aren't too particular about leather straps, this one would be acceptable as it's reasonably comfortable to wear. It does have that bonded leather look to it and it's obviously been molded to resemble alligator. If you want one of these watches and are a bracelet guy, definitely opt for the bracelet as the price is the same and the bracelets aren't bad so you get a bit more value that way.

Pictures don't do the dial much justice. It has a paper white to silver look to it depending on how the light hits it and the texture offers some quite nice detail. This one has the green tritium tubes and might be a touch brighter than the blue, but really I can't tell much difference. They are a real pleasure to read at night. You don't get the intensity to get from regular lume when it's first charged, but the tritium still shines quite brightly and doesn't diminish throughout the night. I own a lot of other watches with lume and the tritium beats them all in terms of practical legibility at night.

My other Epoch I have regulated and on the wrist I have yet to see it off more than 2 s/d and much more often it's within 1 s/d. This one on the timegrapher ranges from +4 to +9 in all positions and averages +6. Amplitude and beat error are quite good to excellent in all positions. Given this watch has a very low positional error it should regulate at least as well as my other one. So far I'm quite impressed with these Seagull ST2130 movements. Time will tell if they are as reliable as an ETA 2824, but on the timegrapher you really can't tell the difference. The only one I have that's better is a top grade ETA 2824 and that movement by itself cost more than this entire watch. As an added bonus the decoration on the Seagull movement is better than a standard grade ETA 2824.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Here is a new find - The EutourDesign, magnetic watch. It uses magnetic ball bearings instead of hands. I believe it's designed for [strike]blind[/strike] [strike]visually impaired[/strike] [strike]differently sighted[/strike] blind people to read by touch. Too bad it has an alloy case, and according to the seller, very poor water resistance (the back states 3 ATM WR).









Guanqin also has a new model, not yet on AliExpress, that hits almost all my boxes, except for a Japanese movement. It only seems to be available on JD.com and Gearbest.

*Guanqin GJ16217*
Nanning 2803 movement, 40mm x 11mm, sapphire crystal, 50M WR


----------



## Pingus (Sep 16, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> These New Sharkey SKX007 Marine Master panda watch. Seiko NH35 sapphire, ceramic bezel look great! Might have to grab one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> These New Sharkey SKX007 Marine Master panda watch. Seiko NH35 sapphire, ceramic bezel look great! Might have to grab one...


They even copied Seiko's alignment issues!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Gary81 said:


> View attachment 14937745
> Had my pagani design sub delivered today, came very large but a few links were removed no problem.
> An unbelievable watch for the money, I think this cost me about £46! Absolutely delighted.
> Looks even better in person.
> Thinking a black / grey bond nato might set it off even nicer... anyone wants to chime in with an opinion or show their own it'd be welcome to see!


I have this in green, gains around 5 seconds a day which is great, lovely watch. Cyclops works great, everything lines up on the bezel, bezel action is good, etc etc.
Only issue is the clasp is almost impossible to open sometimes, without something to spring it free like a knife.
Of course, if you put it on a nato, that will get rid of that issue.
Otherwise, its pretty much perfect.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

isn't the Pagani Design submariner like 43-44mm? I've heard it's fantastic value but those dimensions are a nope from me


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

john_marston said:


> isn't the Pagani Design submariner like 43-44mm? I've heard it's fantastic value but those dimensions are a nope from me


Yes it is 43mm. I have one and I kind of wish it were 40-41mm. Besides that, it is of great quality for the price.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Dedan said:


> Yes it is 43mm. I have one and I kind of wish it were 40-41mm. Besides that, it is of great quality for the price.


What is the lug to lug?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> What is the lug to lug?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Not really sure, not wearing it right now. I would reckon it's about 48 mm or 49 mm?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> What did everyone get in the latest sale then?
> 
> Here's what I bought:
> 
> ...


I would be interested in hearing your impressions of the Lobinni after it arrives.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tcl said:


> I would be interested in hearing your impressions of the Lobinni after it arrives.


I'll be doing a review of it on my YouTube channel. I'd had my eye on that one for a while. Part of the reason I started a YouTube channel, is so I could justify buying more watches 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll be doing a review of it on my YouTube channel. I'd had my eye on that one for a while. Part of the reason I started a YouTube channel, is so I could justify buying more watches
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Just subscribed.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Dedan said:


> Yes it is 43mm. I have one and I kind of wish it were 40-41mm. Besides that, it is of great quality for the price.


Pagani does a 40mm yacht master that is very nice and a good mod base.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin also has a new model, not yet on AliExpress, that hits almost all my boxes, except for a Japanese movement. It only seems to be available on JD.com and Gearbest.
> 
> *Guanqin GJ16217*
> Nanning 2803 movement, 40mm x 11mm, sapphire crystal, 50M WR
> ...


Looks good. Wish there were any real life pictures.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

baczajka said:


> Pagani does a 40mm yacht master that is very nice and a good mod base.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


You´re right, I´ve seen it. It looks really nice too and is very tempting.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nibosi NI2368 chronograph ~17$ on ali


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

baczajka said:


> Pagani does a 40mm yacht master that is very nice and a good mod base.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


I assume since you mention its a good mod base you've modded one. So the Dial opening is 28-29MM and the bezel insert has the same dimensions as one of the widely available ones? If thats the case thats awesome. I'm definitely gonna order one for my next project.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Reginald vs DOM vs Sinobi...?

Any comments on quality, reliability etc? Do I believe the Reginald ad which says Sapphire??

I’m looking for a cheap quartz Sub/Diver/Explorer as a grab’n’go weekend watch to get beat up in the yard.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

StephenR said:


> Reginald vs DOM vs Sinobi...?
> 
> Any comments on quality, reliability etc? Do I believe the Reginald ad which says Sapphire??
> 
> I'm looking for a cheap quartz Sub/Diver/Explorer as a grab'n'go weekend watch to get beat up in the yard.


Reginald doesn't have saphire. I bought mine from this seller, solid endlinks and better quality than the previous ones I had:

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/32852099337.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2742b90aUg9WH8


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Did I just get the world's greatest deal, or was I scammed?
> 
> I just put in my order for a *Titanium Ciga Design Z-Series* watch.
> 
> ...


I finally got mine in the mail today. I'm so excited!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

ah yes, the Diesel Big Daddy; Seiko 5 equivalent for WIS


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

sage626700 said:


> I assume since you mention its a good mod base you've modded one. So the Dial opening is 28-29MM and the bezel insert has the same dimensions as one of the widely available ones? If thats the case thats awesome. I'm definitely gonna order one for my next project.


Exactly. Here is mine.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

Ale De Alis said:


> Guanquin bounced back to old specs. At a higher price tough!
> 
> View attachment 14923329


Is this watch bezel "inspired" by anything? It looks like an original design to me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> I finally got mine in the mail today. I'm so excited!
> 
> View attachment 14941107


They sent me the exact same thing, and I have a dispute at PayPal awaiting the Seller's response. They didn't send ManOnTime anything.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> ah yes, the Diesel Big Daddy; Seiko 5 equivalent for WIS


That's *Mr. Daddy 2.0*! If it was real it would be an incredible deal (not that I would want it), but it's a fake, of course. Diesel has them listed for $162 (50% OFF the $325 MSRP).

I made the point that they sent me something that is illegal to sell in the US.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> That's *Mr. Daddy 2.0*! If it was real it would be an incredible deal (not that I would want it), but it's a fake, of course. Diesel has them listed for $162 (50% OFF the $325 MSRP).
> 
> I made the point that they sent me something that is illegal to sell in the US.


Sweet Jebus this thing is ugly as sin. Not only does Diesel sell them for that much but someone actually bothered to make a fake one. I'm not sure which is worse.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> Sweet Jebus this thing is ugly as sin. Not only does Diesel sell them for that much but someone actually bothered to make a fake one. I'm not sure which is worse.


Certainly not my cup off tea! But if we all liked the same it would be boring as hell..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

The outer boxes are disinfected but will the virus survive on the watch metal surface inside the box after a week?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> They sent me the exact same thing, and I have a dispute at PayPal awaiting the Seller's response. They didn't send ManOnTime anything.


Me also.

Second time I've had one of these bait-and-switch scams. They're hoping that just a couple of people won't bother to ask for a refund, and that's their profit.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I finally got mine in the mail today. I'm so excited!
> 
> View attachment 14941107





HoustonReal said:


> They sent me the exact same thing, and I have a dispute at PayPal awaiting the Seller's response. They didn't send ManOnTime anything.





WorthTheWrist said:


> Me also.
> 
> Second time I've had one of these bait-and-switch scams. They're hoping that just a couple of people won't bother to ask for a refund, and that's their profit.


Why d'y'all buy this monstrosity? Maybe I'm missing something... Did the 3 of you purchase the same (advertised) sterile Diesel knockoff, or a totally different watch and they sent this 'thing' ?

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mougino said:


> Why d'y'all buy this monstrosity? Maybe I'm missing something... Did the 3 of you purchase the same (advertised) sterile Diesel knockoff, or a totally different watch and they sent this 'thing' ?


They ordered a totally different watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> They ordered a totally different watch.


Wow... weird! Never happened to me in the last 3 years 

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

fandi said:


> The outer boxes are disinfected but will the virus survive on the watch metal surface inside the box after a week?


Probably not, but who knows for sure. I received this band and bezel in the mail a few days ago. I opened the package outside, threw the packaging away, and soaked the parts in alcohol for a few minutes before bringing them inside. Complete overkill, but it didn't didn't take much time or effort.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Sep 18, 2012)

Squatcho said:


> Probably not, but who knows for sure. I received this band and bezel in the mail a few days ago. I opened the package outside, threw the packaging away, and soaked the parts in alcohol for a few minutes before bringing them inside. Complete overkill, but it didn't didn't take much time or effort.
> View attachment 14942853


Do you have a link for the G-Shock replacement band and bezel?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Squatcho said:


> I received this band and bezel in the mail a few days ago.
> View attachment 14942853


Awesome mod! Your G looks superb like that! 

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Why d'y'all buy this monstrosity? Maybe I'm missing something... Did the 3 of you purchase the same (advertised) sterile Diesel knockoff, or a totally different watch and they sent this 'thing' ?
> 
> Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


They ordered a different watch at a way too good to be true price. A Ciga Design watch that is normally greater than $150 for (I think) $40.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Do you have a link for the G-Shock replacement band and bezel?


The link to my original purchase is dead. Here is a similar set:

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40007...er_id=7938ca3067f54ae9888a7360febadb57&is_c=N

A few sellers have titanium versions, but they're spendy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Why d'y'all buy this monstrosity? Maybe I'm missing something... Did the 3 of you purchase the same (advertised) sterile Diesel knockoff, or a totally different watch and they sent this 'thing' ?


This is what they were "selling" for $39.99






This is what we received (for those who got anything).


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Do you have a link for the G-Shock replacement band and bezel?


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40004...er_id=c98231eac4d2435fbcd9c1422b143185&is_c=N

The link mate..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

fandi said:


> The outer boxes are disinfected but will the virus survive on the watch metal surface inside the box after a week?


I will admit to being nuts. I got a strap from Vietnam last week from a strap maker I have used many times. I picked the envelope up with a grocery bag and flipped it inside out and put it on a shelf in the garage to retrieve it next week. I am not particularly concerned about myself as I don't fit any of the danger profiles but I visit my grandfather every week for 4-5 hours in a retirement community. It would be mentally devastating if I felt like I was the one to bring Covid 19 into such a vulnerable population that would almost surely result in some deaths.

BTW Vietnam only had 16 cases the day my strap arrived so I know I am being silly and wouldn't have thought about it except for my grandfather and the fellow residents or at least that is the story I am sticking to.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

fandi said:


> The outer boxes are disinfected but will the virus survive on the watch metal surface inside the box after a week?


I will admit to being nuts. I got a strap from Vietnam last week from a strap maker I have used many times. I picked the envelope up with a grocery bag and flipped it inside out and put it on a shelf in the garage to retrieve it next week. I am not particularly concerned about myself as I don't fit any of the danger profiles but I visit my grandfather every week for 4-5 hours in a retirement community. It would be mentally devastating if I felt like I was the one to bring Covid 19 into such a vulnerable population that would almost surely result in some deaths.

BTW Vietnam only had 16 cases the day my strap arrived so I know I am being silly and wouldn't have thought about it except for my grandfather and the fellow residents or at least that is the story I am sticking to.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> This is what they were "selling" for $39.99
> This is what we received (for those who got anything).


I got my money back from paypal already. Now I just need a creative way to dispose of a fake big daddy diesel. Might drop test it off a 200' tower.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

baczajka said:


> sage626700 said:
> 
> 
> > I assume since you mention its a good mod base you've modded one. So the Dial opening is 28-29MM and the bezel insert has the same dimensions as one of the widely available ones? If thats the case thats awesome. I'm definitely gonna order one for my next project.
> ...


That's a good looking mod... What size bezel insert does it take.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I got my money back from paypal already. Now I just need a creative way to dispose of a fake big daddy diesel. Might drop test it off a 200' tower.


Tannerite. :-!


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

This can't be right can it? 35mm diameter but 22mm band width?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ilitig8 said:


> I will admit to being nuts. I got a strap from Vietnam last week from a strap maker I have used many times. I picked the envelope up with a grocery bag and flipped it inside out and put it on a shelf in the garage to retrieve it next week. I am not particularly concerned about myself as I don't fit any of the danger profiles but I visit my grandfather every week for 4-5 hours in a retirement community. It would be mentally devastating if I felt like I was the one to bring Covid 19 into such a vulnerable population that would almost surely result in some deaths. BTW Vietnam only had 16 cases the day my strap arrived so I know I am being silly and wouldn't have thought about it except for my grandfather and the fellow residents or at least that is the story I am sticking to.


 Hello, It's not about the number of cases, the virus can be "unseen" as 6 people out of 10 have no symptoms or light ones. This is why they decided not to filter the french border, because it's not efficient. Also the number of cases depends of the tests being made, or not. The virus is not able to survive after 3 or 4 hours on dry surface, and a bit more if humidity is there. I bought a mobile phone, it took it 3 months to arrive, it's enough to be safe. I had a flu, life each winter.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello, It's not about the number of cases, the virus can be "unseen" as 6 people out of 10 have no symptoms or light ones. This is why they decided not to filter the french border, because it's not efficient. Also the number of cases depends of the tests being made, or not. The virus is not able to survive after 3 or 4 hours on dry surface, and a bit more if humidity is there. I bought a mobile phone, it took it 3 months to arrive, it's enough to be safe. I had a flu, life each winter.


I haven't had the flu in over 10yrs! This is a flu not Ebola! Now back to watches!!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Just bought this watch. The Pagani Design official store now has it. It shows a canvas band, but you can message them and they will send a steel band if you want. 

First post so cannot post a link - just search for Pagani Design official store and click new arrivals


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

I was referring to the PD yatchmaster homage. Seems like I cannot quote a message for the first few posts.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

baczajka said:


> Exactly. Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking mod! Tempted to do something similar. Which dial is that?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I got my money back from paypal already. Now I just need a creative way to dispose of a fake big daddy diesel. Might drop test it off a 200' tower.


I usually put the cheapos I don't want anymore in street libraries of the neighborhood, for others to enjoy.









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

That's not a bad idea! I have one of those Take-One, Leave-One boxes around the corner from me.


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Hello Gentlemen!

Could anyone tell me what is the official name of this type of bezel?
It's not fluted like Rolex President, more like a "spring" design, but I got no results by Google search 
Thank you!


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

CoolR said:


> Hello Gentlemen!
> 
> Could anyone tell me what is the official name of this type of bezel?
> It's not fluted like Rolex President, more like a "spring" design, but I got no results by Google search
> Thank you!


The 'ribbed' ring is usually referred to as a 'coin edge bezel', like the Oris Big Crown Pointer date


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

FrankDerek said:


> The 'ribbed' ring is usually referred to as a 'coin edge bezel', like the Oris Big Crown Pointer date


Thank you very much!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those who are interested, I've just a review for the Reef Tiger RGA8238.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone took the leap on one of these Pulsar chronos 44 mm? They look neat 









https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPMuMb









https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUoOnD

This one is 42 mm:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTwodd

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mougino said:


> Anyone took the leap on one of these Pulsar chronos 44 mm? They look neat


Buy them from Rubicon Watch Company, at least they're sent from the UK and probably at a lower price.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Buy them from Rubicon Watch Company, at least they're sent from the UK and probably at a lower price.


Wow indeed  the last one is 79€ + 5% additional discount vs. 105€ excluding shipping on AliExpress... Thanks for the tip!

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Squatcho said:


> The link to my original purchase is dead. Here is a similar set:
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40007...er_id=7938ca3067f54ae9888a7360febadb57&is_c=N
> 
> A few sellers have titanium versions, but they're spendy.


How is the camo pattern applied?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

sage626700 said:


> That's a good looking mod... What size bezel insert does it take.


38mm OD 30.5mm ID

Pretty standard.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mrwomble said:


> Great looking mod! Tempted to do something similar. Which dial is that?


It is from raffles time.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> Sweet Jebus this thing is ugly as sin. Not only does Diesel sell them for that much but someone actually bothered to make a fake one. I'm not sure which is worse.


LOL each to its own my friend. lol


----------



## Squatcho (Nov 26, 2018)

baczajka said:


> How is the camo pattern applied?


I'm not sure. It has the appearance of a hydro dipped film, but it's covered in a heavy clear coat. The pattern is only on one side.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Certainly not my cup off tea! But if we all liked the same it would be boring as hell..


You shall wear the people's watch of the East, komrade, and you will like it!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> You shall wear the people's watch of the East, komrade, and you will like it!


I've been so close to buying a scuba dude! I must resisssttt theeee urge......

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've been so close to buying a scuba dude! I must resisssttt theeee urge......
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Let me try to help: Have you maxed out on the enjoyment to be had on the watches you already have? *IF* you have, and if you can afford it, then why not go ahead and buy the damned scuba dude already? *BUT* if you have not, then buying an additional watch will simply scatter you; it will excite temporarily, but it will not make you feel full or whole . . . quite the opposite, it will make you feel empty and distracted.

Assess honestly and proceed accordingly. That's my humble advice, at least (your mileage may vary, and others, including you, may disagree). But it is a sincere attempt to be helpful.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Let me try to help: Have you maxed out on the enjoyment to be had on the watches you already have? *IF* you have, and if you can afford it, then why not go ahead and buy the damned scuba dude already? *BUT* if you have not, then buying an additional watch will simply scatter you; it will excite temporarily, but it will not make you feel full or whole . . . quite the opposite, it will make you feel empty and distracted.
> 
> Assess honestly and proceed accordingly. That's my humble advice, at least (your mileage may vary, and others, including you, may disagree). But it is a sincere attempt to be helpful.


One word WIFE! I've bought 8 watches in two weeks and she's a little PO atm at me lol

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> One word WIFE! I've bought 8 watches in two weeks and she's a little PO atm at me lol
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Case closed. That's the ultimate motivator and perspective-giver right there. A scuba dude is not worth the resentment of a life-partner. Nor is it worth the ratcheting down in respect.

Wait it out. The scuba dude will still be there when you are (and when she is) ready for it. In the meantime, get to know the 8 watches you've bought in the past 2 weeks!!!!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> One word WIFE! I've bought 8 watches in two weeks and she's a little PO atm at me lol
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Case closed. That's the ultimate motivator and perspective-giver right there. A scuba dude is not worth the resentment of a life-partner. Nor is it worth the ratcheting down in respect.

Wait it out. The scuba dude will still be there when you are (and when she is) ready for it. In the meantime, get to know the 8 watches you've bought in the past 2 weeks; surely that's enough to hold your attention for a good long while, no!?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Let me try to help: Have you maxed out on the enjoyment to be had on the watches you already have? *IF* you have, and if you can afford it, then why not go ahead and buy the damned scuba dude already? *BUT* if you have not, then buying an additional watch will simply scatter you; it will excite temporarily, but it will not make you feel full or whole . . . quite the opposite, it will make you feel empty and distracted.
> 
> Assess honestly and proceed accordingly. That's my humble advice, at least (your mileage may vary, and others, including you, may disagree). But it is a sincere attempt to be helpful.


While it's true money can't buy happiness, it can rent it.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> While it's true money can't buy happiness, it can rent it.


Agreed. Thus the statement "It will excite temporarily." Believe me, I know . . . I've been there dozens of times!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

The thing is she works for a prestigious law firm, were everyone try's to top the other, so my wife's been buying really expensive cloths because the women that work their are AAA gorgeous and dress like Hollywood A Listers but apparently that's OK because it makes her money! Where's my watches don't... 

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've been so close to buying a scuba dude! I must resisssttt theeee urge......


Damn things multiply like barn rats. You just think you want one, but before you know it you have 6 and two or three more projects.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Agreed. Thus the statement "It will excite temporarily." Believe me, I know . . . I've been there dozens of times!


You say that as if it's a bad thing. As long as i can get my hands on enough vitamin-E I see no point in stopping.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> Damn things multiply like barn rats. You just think you want one, but before you know it you have 6 and two or three more projects.


That's what I'm afraid off

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The thing is she works for a prestigious law firm, were everyone try's to top the other, so my wife's been buying really expensive cloths because the women that work their are AAA gorgeous and dress like Hollywood A Listers but apparently that's OK because it makes her money! Where's my watches don't...


Just ask her what you're suppose to do when you get invited to the Boss' BBQ and all you have to wear is a 5 digit sub.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> Just ask her what you're suppose to do when you get invited to the Boss' BBQ and all you have to wear is a 5 digit sub.


I wear my G-Shock mate.. All class

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I wear my G-Shock mate.. All class


Good luck trying to find shoes and a belt to go with it.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Get the scuba! The opportunity may not present itself again but you can always get another wife!


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Good luck trying to find shoes and a belt to go with it.


Obviously you never heard of Yeezys and that off White yellow seatbelt people wrap around their waists.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Get the scuba! The opportunity may not present itself again but you can always get another wife!


That's what I always say. Usually right before my first wife calls me her future ex-husband.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> One word WIFE! I've bought 8 watches in two weeks and she's a little PO atm at me lol
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


Sounds like jealousy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

nitio said:


> Obviously you never heard of Yeezys and that off White yellow seatbelt people wrap around their waists.


Are Yeezy's dress shoes?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> One word WIFE! I've bought 8 watches in two weeks and she's a little PO atm at me lol
> 
> Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


PO sounds good to me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> PO sounds good to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife being pissed off isn't fun trust me

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

kslav said:


> Glad you asked this question!
> I am waiting for this one: Autavia reverse panda with 2 subdials, the date @6, 12hr bezel, UNDER 40mm CASE SIZE! This is a description of a perfect watch for me! The real one costs more than $4000 and has 42mm case size.
> 
> View attachment 14935445


Found it (Albeit in blue)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000712107042.html


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Found it (Albeit in blue)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000712107042.html


$583 Aud or $360 us! Way to much..

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I bought this Debert on Ebay for 28€. Util a few months ago it was available on Aliexpress for 77€ with a Miyota 8215 inside. Now it is sold at 40€ with an undeclared movement, the same as that on mine I suppose.
I opened the caseback and found one that looks like a 2813, but is neither a Dixmont Guangzhou nor a Nanning. Under the balance wheel there are two letters "tc". 
Could Houston help please?


----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

Has anyone had any experience with the 'North Edge' branded watches on AliExpress, The Gambia in particular?

I've always loved the look of ana-digi watches but the only ones that I've ever thought of owning are ones that I don't think I could justify paying their price tags (Breitling Aerospace, B50, B55, Omega Z-33). Then I saw this and it looks amazing in the pics.

Would appreciate any feedback if anyone has some. 

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

Ash.Bez said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the 'North Edge' branded watches on AliExpress, The Gambia in particular?
> 
> I've always loved the look of ana-digi watches but the only ones that I've ever thought of owning are ones that I don't think I could justify paying their price tags (Breitling Aerospace, B50, B55, Omega Z-33). Then I saw this and it looks amazing in the pics.
> 
> Would appreciate any feedback if anyone has some.


I love it, but is that... Comic Sans?


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

baczajka said:


> Exactly. Here is mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is this a pagani?

if so is the dial 29mm ?

would like to change the dial of mine...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

oinofilo said:


> I bought this Debert on Ebay for 28€. Util a few months ago it was available on Aliexpress for 77€ with a Miyota 8215 inside. Now it is sold at 40€ with an undeclared movement, the same as that on mine I suppose.
> I opened the caseback and found one that looks like a 2813, but is neither a Dixmont Guangzhou nor a Nanning. Under the balance wheel there are two letters "tc".
> Could Houston help please?
> View attachment 14949657
> ...


I asked/posted over on F72. I'm stumped. Most likely a small producer in Guangzhou.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ash.Bez said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the 'North Edge' branded watches on AliExpress, The Gambia in particular?
> 
> I've always loved the look of ana-digi watches but the only ones that I've ever thought of owning are ones that I don't think I could justify paying their price tags (Breitling Aerospace, B50, B55, Omega Z-33). Then I saw this and it looks amazing in the pics.
> 
> ...


As a long time fan of the Breitling Aerospace, this is a brilliant looking watch for around £80. There's a good video of the functions and WR rating test on the official sale page on AliEx here:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32921946186.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.6f3564da3m5KeF&algo_pvid=8121039c-bc19-4669-aa83-da34fe9116ad&algo_expid=8121039c-bc19-4669-aa83-da34fe9116ad-2&btsid=0b0a0ae215842321591072049ea2b2&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

It's probably way too big for me though, sadly. 48mm case, 15mm thick. It looks huge in the video.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ash.Bez said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the 'North Edge' branded watches on AliExpress, The Gambia in particular?
> 
> I've always loved the look of ana-digi watches but the only ones that I've ever thought of owning are ones that I don't think I could justify paying their price tags (Breitling Aerospace, B50, B55, Omega Z-33). Then I saw this and it looks amazing in the pics.
> 
> ...


Yes I bought one last year! For the money it's a great watch if you like that style of watch. I still have mine and have had no problems with it!

Sent from my CPH1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ash.Bez (Jun 12, 2018)

leastonh said:


> As a long time fan of the Breitling Aerospace, this is a brilliant looking watch for around £80. There's a good video of the functions and WR rating test on the official sale page on AliEx here:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32921946186.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.6f3564da3m5KeF&algo_pvid=8121039c-bc19-4669-aa83-da34fe9116ad&algo_expid=8121039c-bc19-4669-aa83-da34fe9116ad-2&btsid=0b0a0ae215842321591072049ea2b2&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> It's probably way too big for me though, sadly. 48mm case, 15mm thick. It looks huge in the video.


Just had a look at the dimensions too, it's not petite is it! I might have to rethink based on those dimensions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nathan356 (Mar 20, 2016)

San Martin Flieger finally arrived!

I'm very impressed with the quality of this watch for the money.

Pros: lume, overall fit and finish, down turned lugs, screw down crown, sapphire crystal
Cons: phantom date position, winding action, green coloration of the lume in daylight

It came with a decent zulu strap but I found it too thick for where the lug holes are drilled. Threw it on a Barton Silicone Elite and that works much better. If they really want to impress they should drill two sets of lug holes, one for straps and one for NATOs. Overall this is a great watch, I'm really enjoying it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I hadn't noticed this shade of Heimdallr/Shiryu before, looks nice:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_B09Ax3
PS: cheaper on https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/160-pvd-case-homage-sbdc053-spb051.html

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

This just came up on my feed. Looks good! Could be a bit larger though, if it really is 46mm.
#Aliexpress ￡50.45 52%OFF | CADISEN Design Brand Luxury Men Watches Mechanical Automatic Blue Watch Men 100M Waterproof Casual Business luminous Wristwatch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6sdS7n


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ash.Bez said:


> Just had a look at the dimensions too, it's not petite is it! I might have to rethink based on those dimensions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, no it's not exactly going to go unnoticed! The largest watch I have is around 44mm and anything bigger is going to look ridiculous on my 7" wrist. It's a shame because I'd love one of these.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> This just came up on my feed. Looks good! Could be a bit larger though, if it really is 46mm.
> #Aliexpress ￡50.45 52%OFF | CADISEN Design Brand Luxury Men Watches Mechanical Automatic Blue Watch Men 100M Waterproof Casual Business luminous Wristwatch
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6sdS7n


This does look interesting. But why did they make it so big?

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Depends if it's measured at the bezel, or the whole case. It is essentially lugless, so might wear well. What bothers me more is the thickness, looks really fat in the side view pic.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

konax said:


> Depends if it's measured at the bezel, or the whole case. It is essentially lugless, so might wear well. What bothers me more is the thickness, looks really fat in the side view pic.


They state that it is 12.5mm thick in the description, so if true that is quite nice.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

fokemon said:


> is this a pagani?
> 
> if so is the dial 29mm ?
> 
> would like to change the dial of mine...


It is a Pagani. Dial size is 28.5 according to the seller.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## fokemon (Feb 14, 2014)

baczajka said:


> It is a Pagani. Dial size is 28.5 according to the seller.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

RightOne said:


> They state that it is 12.5mm thick in the description, so if true that is quite nice.


I received some pics. Looks quite big indeed.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this wicked-looking piece on TB
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...B7kdh&scm=1007.13066.157754.0&id=609663417076


























































Their other watches also look incredible
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-18600034375.67.4c7155b25ASZcb&id=598285315847
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-18600034375.73.4c7155b25ASZcb&id=610169241492
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-18600034375.67.4c7155b25ASZcb&id=598285315847


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hruodland's AP-styled Bronze Compressor diver also looks promising
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...N3gCr&scm=1007.13066.157754.0&id=610060701730








And their bronze buckles are cheap
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=2013.1.w4023-18446011719.10.4a034623xnwoF2&id=610991349868

Pre-orders have definitely became a trend on the Chinese Watch market


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this wicked-looking piece on TB
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...B7kdh&scm=1007.13066.157754.0&id=609663417076
> 
> View attachment 14954535
> ...


There's a similar one from Auspicious Fish (lol) on AliExpress:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSmmqp

I wouldn't be surprised if they were issued from the same factory.

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this wicked-looking piece on TB
> 
> Their other watches also look incredible


I'm a Gundam fan but this look tacky as .... with the "Minovsky particles resistance" and the "sieg zeon" (though true) in the back hahaha. Seems like a good watch though so worth a look at the very least.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just received these two now.
Thought I'd try out some of the cheaper offerings from AliExpress. Initial impressions are, I'm pleasantly surprised. They don't look or feel like toy watches.
I'll be doing reviews of them on my YouTube channel after I've done the upcoming one for the San Martin Tiger Shark.

#Aliexpress ￡11.14 46%OFF | Fashion brand ONOLA simple casual leather men's watches business waterproof nylon strap quartz wrist watch men Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B11JQV

#Aliexpress ￡11.14 46%OFF | Fashion brand ONOLA simple casual leather men's watches business waterproof nylon strap quartz wrist watch men Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B11JQV









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this wicked-looking piece on TB
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...B7kdh&scm=1007.13066.157754.0&id=609663417076
> 
> View attachment 14954535
> ...


That is an unusual pilot's watch. Maybe they mean submarine pilot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> I received some pics. Looks quite big indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks quite nice actually, I wonder what the lug to lug is. If it is 46mm in diameter as the say, then estimating based on the picture it should be about 5mm extra on each side until the bracelet drops down. So an effective lug to lug of about 56mm.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

nitio said:


> Desk-bound said:
> 
> 
> > Found this wicked-looking piece on TB
> ...


I like what they were going for but agreed. if they had just done the zeon logo I'd be more into it


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received these two now.
> Thought I'd try out some of the cheaper offerings from AliExpress. Initial impressions are, I'm pleasantly surprised. They don't look or feel like toy watches.
> I'll be doing reviews of them on my YouTube channel after I've done the upcoming one for the San Martin Tiger Shark.
> 
> ...


The one on the right with the white dial looks really nice!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> There's a similar one from Auspicious Fish (lol) on AliExpress:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Since they are just Seiko Tuna clones, and those seem to be quite popular, I wouldn't assume anything.

I think it really takes some stones to call a serious dive watch form, an Anime pilot's watch. Either that or someone is really stupid, or watched too many bad cartoons as a kid.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Since they are just Seiko Tuna clones, and those seem to be quite popular, I wouldn't assume anything.
> 
> I think it really takes some stones to call a serious dive watch form, an Anime pilot's watch. Either that or someone is really stupid, or watched too many bad cartoons as a kid.


Honestly, it wasn't that bad:


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I received the Totoy "Handmade Horse Hip Leather Strap".
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33007225522.html

I was hoping this was a shell cordovan strap from the description. I compared it to an actual Horween shell cordovan strap I own and there really is no comparison. So whatever it's made from certainly doesn't stand up well to a strap that costs roughly 5 times more. However, I can say this strap is not a bad value. It does appear to be made from some type of leather front and back. When you bend it the front side shows no signs of bending after it's straightened. The back side starts to wrinkle in the way non-shell cordovan does. It's not overly stiff or overly thick and while I haven't mated it to a watch yet, I can't imagine it being too uncomfortable. The leather does appear to have some staying power when it's bent, so I suspect it will conform to the wrist quite well after you've put some mileage on it. It's possible it might be some type of lesser grade horse leather. It also appears to be hand made, but there's is hardly any stitching so that part really doesn't matter anyway. The polished buckle is basic, but there's no problem with it.

All in all I'd have to say this is the best leather strap I've gotten from Ali so far. It's not on par with a $100 strap, but you aren't paying nearly that much and it isn't bad at all.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> #Aliexpress ￡11.14 46%OFF | Fashion brand ONOLA simple casual leather men's watches business waterproof nylon strap quartz wrist watch men Relogio Masculino
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B11JQV
> 
> 
> ...


I have the one on the right but the popular Nomos knockoff version from Reddit (I was curious). It actually is pretty decent but I'm pretty sure that it's just a cheap alloy case and not stainless steel judging by the fact that you can see some notching near the edges where it touches the lug rather than having the usual smoothness and finishing of a stainless steel case.

It also does look too big at 41mm for me and I think the domed glass and long lug to lug size makes it look bigger. There's the $7 Nomos Tangente knock-off on DHGate, I ordered a generic version fo that from Ali from 'X2 The Tweltfth', it's 38mm, I'll post when I get it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DomAndra said:


> I have the one on the right but the popular Nomos knockoff version from Reddit (I was curious). It actually is pretty decent but I'm pretty sure that it's just a cheap alloy case and not stainless steel judging by the fact that you can see some notching near the edges where it touches the lug rather than having the usual smoothness and finishing of a stainless steel case.
> 
> It also does look too big at 41mm for me and I think the domed glass and long lug to lug size makes it look bigger. There's the $7 Nomos Tangente knock-off on DHGate, I ordered a generic version fo that from Ali from 'X2 The Tweltfth', it's 38mm, I'll post when I get it.


I've just uploaded a quick look video if you want to see both of the watches. I'll be doing a proper review in a few days probably. But it does actually say on the back, 'stainless steel back'. So I think your right about the rest of the case.





https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That new Cadisen 'Royal Oak' with NH36 @£55 looks really nice! Hefty and well-made. But 46mm?? Oof, that's just a bit too much. Also no sapphire


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Hruodland's AP-styled Bronze Compressor diver also looks promising
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...N3gCr&scm=1007.13066.157754.0&id=610060701730
> View attachment 14954551
> 
> ...


What's the final price on these? Also, what is the movement? I'm having trouble interpreting the website.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

craiger said:


> What's the final price on these? Also, what is the movement? I'm having trouble interpreting the website.


Brand: Hruodland

Built by enthusiasts for enthusiasts
A Bronze AP-styled compressor diver (Because why not?)

Case material: CuSn8
Case diameter: 43mm
Crown: Screwdown
Thickness: 13mm
Lume: C3
Waterproof: 200m
Movement: Miyota 9015
Glass: Sapphire glass imported from Europe

Non-refundable Booking Fee: RMB 700.00/USD $100.08
Final price: RMB 1,450.00/USD $207.30


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

nitio said:


> I'm a Gundam fan but this look tacky as .... with the "Minovsky particles resistance" and the "sieg zeon" (though true) in the back hahaha. Seems like a good watch though so worth a look at the very least.


I always had a soft spot for Zakus (Though they inevitably get blown up)


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

It is not sapphire sadly


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chinese is very useful to learn more about watches. Which tools are you using to translate Chinese please ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

manchette said:


> Chinese is very useful to learn more about watches. Which tools are you using to translate Chinese please ?


No tools or translators. It is expected that all members of this thread enrol in online Chinese language courses.

Google Chrome browser can translate automatically. This is how we stay on top of language courses.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

This Lugran looks very familiar to the long out of stock San Martin GMT, which was a real looker IMO. Expensive though. It even has the rivetted bracelet. It is by pre-order, but I can't see the final price.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-18600034375.67.4c7155b25ASZcb&id=598285315847


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Techme said:


> This Lugran looks very familiar to the long out of stock San Martin GMT, which was a real looker IMO. Expensive though. It even has the rivetted bracelet. It is by pre-order, but I can't see the final price.


Another link: https://www.yoycart.com/Product/598285315847/

Looks a bit weird with a modern maxi style case and a retro 6542 crown style, riveted bracelet, and bakelite bezel. The description is a bit weird to as it describes it as a "domestic 2836" (whatever that is). The actual ETA 2836 (which I'm sure this doesn't have) isn't a 4 hander. It also describes it as having a Rhonda quartz movement.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Got my Skeleton Tourbillion for $400 from Ali item number 4000739169119. It is exact same version as the Guanqin version which sells for $600 (item number 4000184003135.html. Absolutely stunning - the construction is solid, it is surprisingly thin at 10.5mm but a big watch (42mm dia, almost 50mm lug to lug). a little too big for my 6.75" wrist, would be perfect for 7" and above. The display caseback is beautiful and the watch strap is of decent leather. Downside - it is loud. if i turn my wrist to see it, i can hear it. Not sure what I feel about that yet.

images on imgur at a/3a3h1bo.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Techme said:


> This Lugran looks very familiar to the long out of stock San Martin GMT, which was a real looker IMO. Expensive though. It even has the rivetted bracelet. It is by pre-order, but I can't see the final price.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-18600034375.67.4c7155b25ASZcb&id=598285315847
> 
> View attachment 14956647


it is likely the very same factory that San Martin used to contract from for that particular piece.

众筹期间 定金899元，出货时付尾款1100元 总价1999
Booking Fee: RMB 899/$128.01, confirmation Fee: RMB 1,100/$156.63
Total: RMB 1,999.00 / $284.64

前50名参与者享受150元现金优惠
First 50 people get a RMB 150 discount

51-100名 享受100元现金优惠
From 51 to 100, a RMB 100 discount.

101-150名 50元现金优惠
And lastly, from 101st to 150th, a RMB 50 discount


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Another link: https://www.yoycart.com/Product/598285315847/
> 
> Looks a bit weird with a modern maxi style case and a retro 6542 crown style, riveted bracelet, and bakelite bezel. The description is a bit weird to as it describes it as a "domestic 2836" (whatever that is). The actual ETA 2836 (which I'm sure this doesn't have) isn't a 4 hander. It also describes it as having a Rhonda quartz movement.


The San Martin JM uses the Hangzhou 2836 GMT/ETA 2836 derivative.
This one uses the Sea-gull 2836.



madmak said:


> Got my Skeleton Tourbillion for $400 from Ali item number 4000739169119. It is exact same version as the Guanqin version which sells for $600 (item number 4000184003135.html. Absolutely stunning - the construction is solid, it is surprisingly thin at 10.5mm but a big watch (42mm dia, almost 50mm lug to lug). a little too big for my 6.75" wrist, would be perfect for 7" and above. The display caseback is beautiful and the watch strap is of decent leather. Downside - it is loud. if i turn my wrist to see it, i can hear it. Not sure what I feel about that yet.
> 
> images on imgur at a/3a3h1bo.


The noise is fully expected, considering you bought such a thin skeleton tourbillon.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Is this me or does Sea-gull sells the cheapest thinnest 39mm Nomos homage on the market?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000064344550.html

It is 8mm thin...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> This Lugran looks very familiar to the long out of stock San Martin GMT, which was a real looker IMO. Expensive though. It even has the rivetted bracelet. It is by pre-order, but I can't see the final price.
> https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.3-c.w4002-18600034375.67.4c7155b25ASZcb&id=598285315847
> 
> View attachment 14956647


Looks familiar somehow...









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Looks familiar somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is what I immediately thought of too.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Here's a couple of pics of the TOTOY Handmade Horse Hip Leather Strap. I'm actually really liking this strap. The Tisell comes with an awesome bracelet, so I'm sure I'll put it back on eventually, but for now I like the way this strap goes with this watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This fired off my black-and-red triggers to the point where I ultimately couldn't resist it at under $15. Incoming.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000530098851.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.67dd4c4dmxJUMi
> 
> View attachment 14899791


Finally got here. I like it! It's noticeably cheaper-looking than a G, but what do you want for under $15?

The strap is no more or less comfortable than other G-Shocks of mine. That negative LCD display, while looking good in the one photo here, has to be at a very precise angle and lighting to be seen that legibly; it's pretty hard to see generally. But that gives the watch a stealthier look, and the light is pretty great; just looks like I'll have to press it during the day as well as at night.

Perpetual calendar, world time, two alarms, stopwatch, Daylight Savings Time.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those who are interested.
The lastest review on my YouTube channel is now up. The San Martin SN001 Tiger Shark.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> For those who are interested.
> The lastest review on my YouTube channel is now up. The San Martin SN001 Tiger Shark.
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a really nice watch. Unfortunately it seems to be discontinued, both on Aliexpress and on the official Taobao shop.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

RightOne said:


> Seems like a really nice watch. Unfortunately it seems to be discontinued, both on Aliexpress and on the official Taobao shop.


I've messaged the seller I bought this from to see whether it's possible to get them back in stock. When I hear back from them I'll update here and pin a comment on the video itself.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

mougino said:


> Looks familiar somehow...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Familiar at best, wait till you have both actually in your hands and feel and see the difference. Not to talk any of both down, they're just very different beasts. Excellent example of how pictures don't tell you the whole story.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Another link: https://www.yoycart.com/Product/598285315847/
> 
> Looks a bit weird with a modern maxi style case and a retro 6542 crown style, riveted bracelet, and bakelite bezel. The description is a bit weird to as it describes it as a "domestic 2836" (whatever that is). The actual ETA 2836 (which I'm sure this doesn't have) isn't a 4 hander. It also describes it as having a Rhonda quartz movement.


It's nothing like a modern maxi style case though. Yeah it is a bit larger than a real 6542, but it is very thin compared to the dozen for a dime parnis pieces. Again I can only say you will likely not be able to appreciate this watch properly until you have seen and felt it in real life.

Pretty good mod base too.. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...t-39-a-5140175-post51247405.html#post51247405

The bezel also isn't bakelite, it is sapphire.

It really is more like a Tempus Machina 711Z


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> The description is a bit weird to as it describes it as a "domestic 2836" (whatever that is). The actual ETA 2836 (which I'm sure this doesn't have) isn't a 4 hander.


A 2836 (or clone thereof) can be converted into a 4 hander GMT movement by swapping 4 parts of the movement utilising the day complication mechanism. It's been going on for a while now - the Hangzhou 6460 is a production variant.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Ordered one of these Pagani date just homages late last night thinking it was 40mm for a mod. Appears to be 42mm, but we will see soon enough.

#Aliexpress US $89.99 90%OFF | Men's Watches 2019 New Top Luxury Brand PAGANI Design Fashion Automatic Mechanical Steel Watch Men Military Sport Wristwatch+box
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6ihUYJ









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Waldo67 said:


> A 2836 (or clone thereof) can be converted into a 4 hander GMT movement by swapping 4 parts of the movement utilising the day complication mechanism. It's been going on for a while now - the Hangzhou 6460 is a production variant.


This is interesting, care to elaborate which parts?


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

cuica said:


> This is interesting, care to elaborate which parts?


1. The day wheel gets swapped for the GMT hand pinion
2. The 2 tooth quick set day corrector gets swapped to a 24 tooth wheel so that the GMT hand can be quick set (these have a jumping GMT hand)
3. The intermediate date wheel gets swapped for a similar one with gearing on top to drive the GMT pinion
4. The date jumper maintaining plate is modified so that it fits over the new intermediate date wheel

I believe Hangzhou also uses a taller pinion for the hour hand so the GMT and hour hands don't foul each other


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> It's nothing like a modern maxi style case though. Yeah it is a bit larger than a real 6542, but it is very thin compared to the dozen for a dime parnis pieces. Again I can only say you will likely not be able to appreciate this watch properly until you have seen and felt it in real life.
> 
> Pretty good mod base too.. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/brot...t-39-a-5140175-post51247405.html#post51247405
> 
> ...


The 711Z in the picture is a maxi case, although they reprofiled the lugs and shaved off the crown guards. The first version of the 6542 used a bakelite bezel. Rolex stopped using them on subsequent versions because they were too brittle. So while modern interpretations don't use real bakelite, I just refer to them as such because they mimic the original that was.

I'm guessing you had to remove the dial pins for your mod? Looks good regardless. Was the original dial not that great?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

This CARNIVAL with Miyota ... a very nice watch.
The dial is a knockout, but photos are tricky.
Some of my shots below.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> The 711Z in the picture is a maxi case, although they reprofiled the lugs and shaved off the crown guards. The first version of the 6542 used a bakelite bezel. Rolex stopped using them on subsequent versions because they were too brittle. So while modern interpretations don't use real bakelite, I just refer to them as such because they mimic the original that was.
> 
> I'm guessing you had to remove the dial pins for your mod? Looks good regardless. Was the original dial not that great?


As you say, a heavily modded maxi case, to get shapes like the classic original version had. I know there is no accounting for taste, but I find all these just gorgeous.

I didn't need to cut the pins, the dial is custom, as in, made for the purpose. The only thing I modded myself was cutting the date window and applying a roulette date wheel. Anyway, the dial was a custom true gilt limited dial run by Jtragic in the Brotherhood of sub homages thread.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> This CARNIVAL with Miyota ... a very nice watch.
> The dial is a knockout, but photos are tricky.
> Some of my shots below.
> 
> ...


Wow, that looks great. The colour seems to shift from blue to green depending on the lighting.

I was on the fence about this one from the stock photos but now I think I should give it a go. May I ask how much you got it for?


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

I ordered an Omega strap last week and never got a reply for the order number.I have sent several pm and on Facebook but no reply yet.Has anyone here had the same issues with them?It is the first time i bought from them with credit card

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> Wow, that looks great. * May I ask how much you got it for?*


$75 or so. USD.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

It says out of stock for me there too. I think it's been discontinued, I remember asking a seller a few months ago about black version and he said he only had a few more available.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> $75 or so. USD.


Cool, thanks Chronopolis. Is yours the blue one that happens to look green in a certain light, or the blue one that happens to look green?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> Cool, thanks Chronopolis. Is yours the blue one that happens to look green in a certain light, or the blue one that happens to look green?


All my pics are of my own -- I just got it, that's why it still has that blue sticker on the crown :-!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

For all the naysayers that claimed *PayPal* won't protect you, I got my full refund for the Vorock.com bait and switch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some more pics of the CARNIVAL - from different angles


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> This CARNIVAL with Miyota ... a very nice watch.
> The dial is a knockout, but photos are tricky.


Is it really 40mm or smaller/bigger?
I got my Carnival take on NomosTangente and it was 40mm instead of 38mm (as listed), in all-dial watch it made difference.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> This CARNIVAL with Miyota ... a very nice watch.
> The dial is a knockout, but photos are tricky.


Is it really 40mm or bigger/smaller? I got my Carnival's take on Nomos Tangente and all-dial 40mm instead of 38mm as listed made quite a difference.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

pr0t0n said:


> Is it really 40mm or smaller/bigger?
> I got my Carnival take on NomosTangente and it was 40mm instead of 38mm (as listed), in all-dial watch it made difference.


42mm.

I don't why Chinese sellers are so sloppy with numbers, measurement, etc.
It's that whole "close enuf" mentality. :-(


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

This came in the post today... not bad bracelet is a bit light but overall I like it


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DaveG46 said:


> This came in the post today... not bad bracelet is a bit light but overall I like it


Looks nice, if a little odd being completely sterile. Quite a lot of empty space at the top.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

#Aliexpress € 221,79 26%OFF | San Martin 62MAS Sapphire Diver Horloge Rvs NH35 Automatische Mannen Mechanische Horloges Datum Sunray 300M Waterdichte Lichtgevende
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1rn37

Looks like san Martin now has a 62mas type of watch with 6105 type dial. I like it!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> As you say, a heavily modded maxi case, to get shapes like the classic original version had. I know there is no accounting for taste, but I find all these just gorgeous.


The differences are subtle and most aren't going to be able to tell. I love the original 6542 although I don't think I'd want to own a vintage. The idea of a modern remake appeals to me and from the pictures yours appears to do a good job. There's still a lot to like about it. Nice bezel insert and riveted bracelet are some nice touches. The crystal looks acrylic, but not sure if it is.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

DaveG46 said:


> This came in the post today... not bad bracelet is a bit light but overall I like it


Been tempted by the blue one... but not the good moment to give in.








https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTXVLx

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> For all the naysayers that claimed *PayPal* won't protect you, I got my full refund for the Vorock.com bait and switch.


I got my refund also within hours of filing a dispute. I think the reason it went so smoothly is because the seller isn't challenging them. I suspect their business model is just to send out as much bait and switch crap as they can knowing many won't dispute. Those that do are just written off as the cost of doing "business". If they cause too much trouble PayPal will cut them off and they would have to close up shop and reappear under a different name which will happen eventually anyway. I wish PayPal would do a better job of ferreting out these stains on humanity.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Schaffelaer said:


> #Aliexpress € 221,79 26%OFF | San Martin 62MAS Sapphire Diver Horloge Rvs NH35 Automatische Mannen Mechanische Horloges Datum Sunray 300M Waterdichte Lichtgevende
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1rn37
> 
> Looks like san Martin now has a 62mas type of watch with 6105 type dial. I like it!
> ...


Does this look like SOLID end links?

If it is, the current price is fair at $247.
But only fair.
If not, it's a so-so deal. 
You can get a similar quality 62MAS and get the bracelet separately -- all for less.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Some more pics of the CARNIVAL - from different angles
> 
> View attachment 14959315
> View attachment 14959317
> ...


Nice! What I meant was that there appears to be a green dial and a blue dial to choose from. I'm guessing yours is the blue one like this?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh, I see. No, mine is TEAL (or Green, if you prefer). NOT BLUE. The one on the FAR left.



mrwomble said:


> Nice! What I meant was that there appears to be a green dial and a blue dial to choose from. I'm guessing yours is the blue one like this?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh, I see. No, mine is TEAL (or Green, if you prefer). NOT BLUE. The one on the FAR left.


Glad I asked! Thanks again Chronopolis.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Does this look like SOLID end links?
> 
> If it is, the current price is fair at $247.
> But only fair.
> ...


Point is the dial, I never liked the 62mas dial.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Does this look like SOLID end links?
> 
> If it is, the current price is fair at $247.
> But only fair.
> ...


Those look distinctly like solid end links to me :think: It is a beauty and the spec is great for that price. The Invicta 31290 is the next on my list (when it finally arrives in Europe) and this is going right up to the top too. Thanks for posting this one Chronopolis, I hadn't spotted it yet


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Those look distinctly like solid end links to me :think: It is a beauty and the spec is great for that price. The Invicta 31290 is the next on my list (when it finally arrives in Europe) and this is going right up to the top too. Thanks for posting this one Chronopolis, I hadn't spotted it yet


You can buy it directly from San Martin for $243 although you'll pay $21 shipping to US, but doesn't appear to be available in blue. No drilled lugs and only a 90 click bezel compared to 120 for the traditional SM 62MAS if such things matter to anyone.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

If you don't want to cough up the €UR/US$ 100 for this Casio LDF-50/51:








There's an exact Skmei copy at less than 1/10th of the price!








https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPhQ9B

Nicolas

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mougino said:


> If you don't want to cough up the €UR/US$ 100 for this Casio LDF-50/51:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amazon has the real deal for $40. 
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Womens-LDF51-7C-Futuristic-Digital/dp/B003DZ7WA0

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

As much as I think Casio is great bang for buck (I mean they are still pretty cheap and good quality, regardless), seeing brands like SKMEI offer similar products for 1/10th of the price does make me question Casio's value a bit. For example Casio's $400 SS G-Shock, vs SKMEI for $20. Not the same level of quality, but that price gap tho..

Still think you can't do much better than Casio if you have $10-50 to spend on a cheap reliable beater


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Amazon has the real deal for $40.
> https://www.amazon.com/Casio-Womens-LDF51-7C-Futuristic-Digital/dp/B003DZ7WA0
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Doesn't ship to France unfortunately. Amazon.fr has them but at EUR 100-120.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Could anybody recommend a nice 17/18mm dark brown dressy leather strap? Alligator or alligator-grain is probably nicest.

Was thinking this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32981244494.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.39f62e0eA6xi1t
or
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...#0#131923#20_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18

though neither seem to be confirmed alligator.. (I'd normally expect 'genuine alligator' written on it)

It's for this watch btw







(Orient RA-AC0010S00C)


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Could anybody recommend a nice 17/18mm dark brown dressy leather strap? Alligator or alligator-grain is probably nicest.
> 
> Was thinking this one:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32981244494.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.39f62e0eA6xi1t
> ...


I don't think you'll find real alligator anywhere near the price of your example, and if you did you probably wouldn't want it. As far as cheap straps go, those that have that look are usually bonded cow leather that's been molded to achieve the look often with a fake leather backing. I have a sack of them I've taken off of various watches as they really aren't worth wearing. I've ordered a few straps through Ali just to see what I'd get and most of them aren't that great. The TOTOY straps I have received haven't been bad, so you might look for that brand. You can kind of gauge how good they are by the price they are charging. The ones for around $10-15 are OK, but the higher priced ones seem to be better in my experience. You might try this one in ostrich if it's along the lines of what you're after.

I'm currently wearing this one, which isn't what you are looking for, but a decently made strap nonetheless.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I don't think you'll find real alligator anywhere near the price of your example, and if you did you probably wouldn't want it. As far as cheap straps go, those that have that look are usually bonded cow leather that's been molded to achieve the look often with a fake leather backing. I have a sack of them I've taken off of various watches as they really aren't worth wearing. I've ordered a few straps through Ali just to see what I'd get and most of them aren't that great. The TOTOY straps I have received haven't been bad, so you might look for that brand. You can kind of gauge how good they are by the price they are charging. The ones for around $10-15 are OK, but the higher priced ones seem to be better in my experience. You might try this one in ostrich if it's along the lines of what you're after.
> 
> I'm currently wearing this one, which isn't what you are looking for, but a decently made strap nonetheless.


Oh I think genuine alligator is possible at that price - but you are getting the cheapest bit of alligator.

I picked up one of these last year (my only croc from Ali)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...#0#131923#20_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18

Seems to be genuine alligator to me! I have loads of croc-*grain* calf straps and this one certainly looks/feels different. 
Yeah it's not 'bamboo' (i.e. from the belly) alligator of course, but rather a more circular pattern which is cheaper.

Not a fan of that TOTOY croc-grain strap, but the horse hip looks nice. Though would rather just get cow for a plain leather strap.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

In my experience lately, shipping from China has pretty much ground to a halt. Some orders placed in January just arriving now, others not here yet, one lost in transit, got refunded. 

So along with taking a break from Seiko for price vs. value reasons, also taking a break from China for shipping reasons.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Oh I think genuine alligator is possible at that price - but you are getting the cheapest bit of alligator.
> 
> I picked up one of these last year (my only croc from Ali)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...#0#131923#20_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18
> ...


Crocodile and alligator skins are considerably different and crocodile is cheaper and inferior than premium American alligator. Most of both of those are going to come from the belly as most of the rest of the skin would be unsuitable for watch straps. If it's labeled as both crocodile and alligator, you can pretty much bet it's croc, especially if it's coming from Asia.

Some of the finest leather in the world (shell cordovan) comes from horse hips, although I don't think that's what this stuff is. Still it's not bad at all and I think you'd have a hard time finding cow leather as good at this price, and I've tried. I've been wearing mine for a couple of days now. It's already quite comfortable and it's going to get more so as it breaks in. I think I'm going to buy one or two more of them. It's definitely better than the Hirsch straps I've gotten that cost more.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> In my experience lately, shipping from China has pretty much ground to a halt. Some orders placed in January just arriving now, others not here yet, one lost in transit, got refunded.
> 
> So along with taking a break from Seiko for price vs. value reasons, also taking a break from China for shipping reasons.


I've ordered several things from China lately and it's been taking about 3 weeks on average.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> If you don't want to cough up the €UR/US$ 100 for this Casio LDF-50/51:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of this watch, but for the same money I can buy a similar Smart Band that will track heart rate, blood pressure, O2, steps, etc.









Or this one from Gearbest for $9 https://www.gearbest.com/smart-wristband/pp_009160860811.html


----------



## jklim23 (Mar 19, 2020)

check out the g-shock custom metal bracelet and bezel !


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

yankeexpress said:


> In my experience lately, shipping from China has pretty much ground to a halt. Some orders placed in January just arriving now, others not here yet, one lost in transit, got refunded.
> 
> So along with taking a break from Seiko for price vs. value reasons, also taking a break from China for shipping reasons.


China had the double whammy of *Chinese New Year (Spring Festival)* AND *COVID-19* at the end of January. Most people weren't allowed to go back into work for a few weeks, and their holiday was extended by government decree. Something being ordered today may take a little longer than usual, but not the exaggerated shipping times we saw in Late January and Early February 2020.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> China had the double whammy of *Chinese New Year (Spring Festival)* AND *COVID-19* at the end of January. Most people weren't allowed to go back into work for a few weeks, and their holiday was extended by government decree. Something being ordered today may take a little longer than usual, but not the exaggerated shipping times we saw in Late January and Early February 2020.


With less airline flights from Asia to anywhere and far fewer containerships calling at China ports, shipping to N.America and Europe is bound to be affected.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

It's time to go with Orient.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

yankeexpress said:


> In my experience lately, shipping from China has pretty much ground to a halt. Some orders placed in January just arriving now, others not here yet, one lost in transit, got refunded.
> 
> So along with taking a break from Seiko for price vs. value reasons, also taking a break from China for shipping reasons.


It's time to go with Orient.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I like the look of this watch, but for the same money I can buy a similar Smart Band that will track heart rate, blood pressure, O2, steps, etc.
> 
> View attachment 14961205
> 
> ...


Hello ;=)

The price looks interesting indeed but i'm wondering if the product does provide a reliable result : monitoring blood pressure or O2 oxygen can be very important in some cases. 
Have you tried these already ? 
What is you real life experience ? 
Thank you ;=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup, ... bug bounty needed to solve this ?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> The price looks interesting indeed but i'm wondering if the product does provide a reliable result : monitoring blood pressure or O2 oxygen can be very important in some cases.
> Have you tried these already ?
> ...


The catch with these cheap trackers is the dodgy software you need to install on your phone to get any benefit from the tracker. If you look on the app store you'll see plenty of 1 star reviews. Some trackers don't even have an app on the store but expect you to side-load their app! Super sketchy.

If you want a tracker, get the miband 4 - popular, proven and with a decent phone app.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Some more pics of the CARNIVAL - from different angles
> 
> View attachment 14959315
> View attachment 14959317
> ...


Chinese would have sold lots more watches if they make 38-39mm dress watches and 40-42mm dive watches. Of course it's a broad statement but those recommended sizes would fit majority of WIS wrists.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Crocodile and alligator skins are considerably different and crocodile is cheaper and inferior than premium American alligator. Most of both of those are going to come from the belly as most of the rest of the skin would be unsuitable for watch straps. If it's labeled as both crocodile and alligator, you can pretty much bet it's croc, especially if it's coming from Asia.


Didn't know about the croc / alligator leather differences. Just Googling seems the handbag market makes quite a distinction, but not too much about watch straps.

Looking at my $16 Ali croc strap now, yes, it appears to be croc and not alligator. Not that I really care, it's real crocodilian leather and feels/looks quite nice. But it does say ''genuine alligator'' on the back which feels a bit false now, would rather it just said crocodile. Though tbf I wouldn't be surprised if the sellers don't even know about the difference.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fandi said:


> Chinese would have sold lots more watches if they make 38-39mm dress watches and 40-42mm dive watches. Of course it's a broad statement but those recommended sizes would fit majority of WIS wrists.


Ya, probably true, 
But I have to wonder: Who is their real target demographic?
I ask this, becz they seem to show a noticeable disregard for what would be considered attractive in the Western markets.
Weird names, sloppy descriptions, etc.

Of they are selling mostly to their own domestic market, I suppose they will / can do whatever that works there.
Selling a million units at half price at home is better than selling 10 thousand at full price to us "ocean devils" who are always quick to threaten to return stuff


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

fandi said:


> Chinese would have sold lots more watches if they make 38-39mm dress watches and 40-42mm dive watches. Of course it's a broad statement but those recommended sizes would fit majority of WIS wrists.


Most Shanghai re-issues come in 36mm

For 38-39mm dress watches,
Sea-gull sells them.
BWAF sells them.
Shanghai sells them.
Fiyta/Rossini sells them.
Tianwang sells them.

The Chinese market is like one of the few markets in which dress watches heavily predominate over divers and other watch types.
In fact, they made so many flippin' dress watches (Wayyyyyy too many, literally >90% of Chinese watch offerings are dress watches) that I really wish BWAF would just re-release the Liaoning diver just to add more variety.

Your assertion that they would have sold more if they released more 38-39mm watches is not reflected in sales (For etc., Sea-gull on Ali)

As for 40-42mm, again, if your assumption was correct, Proxima would have a lot more sales instead of being sidelined by its more popular kin, Heimdallr & San Martin.
And you think San Martin/Heimdallr 40-to-42mm watches would have sold more than their >43mm offerings if that were the case.

Right now, the demand seemed to be firmly entrenched around the 42-to-44mm mark on the Intl Market.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

jklim23 said:


> check out the g-shock custom metal bracelet and bezel !


Old news...









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

baczajka said:


> Old news...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but still good news. I have a few now and a few more still to buy










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> The differences are subtle and most aren't going to be able to tell. I love the original 6542 although I don't think I'd want to own a vintage. The idea of a modern remake appeals to me and from the pictures yours appears to do a good job. There's still a lot to like about it. Nice bezel insert and riveted bracelet are some nice touches. The crystal looks acrylic, but not sure if it is.


Yeah, exactly. The crystal is a box crystal like acrylic, but it is ar coated sapphire. I did put a jubilee on mine, but the rivet bracelet is definitely quite nice, although I prefer the Riyi002 ones, the main difference being the pins. On the SM you need loctite, else you will 100% certain loose screws and the watch might even drop to the floor. The Riyi bracelet also doesn't require using two screwdrivers as one end is locked in.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Most Shanghai re-issues come in 36mm
> 
> For 38-39mm dress watches,
> Sea-gull sells them.
> ...


Hmm. I think fandi was mostly referring to Aliexpress from the perspective of a westerner. And of those brands only *Sea-gull* sells on Ali, and they are one of the very few offering 38mm watches on Ali: the vast majority is 40mm+. I know there are some sub-39mm dress watches on Ali (having been looking for ones for myself), but the offering is rather limited compared to the sea of 40mm+.

Of the other 4 brands you mentioned: 
- *Shanghai*'s re-issues are small because, well, obviously as they are re-issues of 1950-1970 watches. Shanghai's newer designs all seem to be 40mm+
- *Beijing*, similar to Shanghai, no English website to be found. Houjon and good-stuffs were the only websites I could find with a decent selection for sale. The only 38-39mm dress watches I saw were, again, 2 'legacy' (classic/anniversary) watches. Around $500 mind you. 
- *Fiyta* has an English website. Browsed through their selection, couldn't see a single 38-39 watch. Nor on Houjon. 
- *Tianwang* has a very shoddy English website. Can't even find info on the watch sizes online.

So even for the sub-39mm Chinese watches that are there, they tend to fall under at least one of:
- not on Aliexpress
- not (easily) attainable to the west
- are 'legacy' releases, rather than new designs.

So I certainly wouldn't say China is offering many sub-39mm dress watches. I cannot speak for the Chinese market, but (from a western perspective) I think it's rubbish when I read statements that China is simply supplying what is demanded. You only need to look at the dozens of names that sound ridiculous to any westerner to realise China is not at all cornering the western market with optimal supply/demand. But I'll have to assume they sell in China..

All that said, those Shanghai re-issues on good-stuffs.com are some really nice vintage-style dress watches at a good price!
https://www.good-stuffs.com/search.asp?keyword=shanghai


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Sogeha said:


> Yeah, but still good news. I have a few now and a few more still to buy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. A camo version might be in my future.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

kostasd87 said:


> Thank you! Glad you found my post helpful.
> 
> The one in the closed packaging is dark brown, the other one is red/brown.
> 
> ...


It has taken this long for me to receive my red/brown strap but I finally did and I love it. Like you, I put mine on a sub homage----mine is on an Invicta 9937, what's yours?. Sorry to be so unoriginal but yours certainly inspired me by its raw good looks so I had to do the same; here's mine. I would remind others however that the strap is on the shorter side so if you have a rather large wrist, this will probably not work for you.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Hmm. I think fandi was mostly referring to Aliexpress from the perspective of a westerner. And of those brands only *Sea-gull* sells on Ali, and they are one of the very few offering 38mm watches on Ali: the vast majority is 40mm+. I know there are some sub-39mm dress watches on Ali (having been looking for ones for myself), but the offering is rather limited compared to the sea of 40mm+.
> 
> Of the other 4 brands you mentioned:
> - *Shanghai*'s re-issues are small because, well, obviously as they are re-issues of 1950-1970 watches. Shanghai's newer designs all seem to be 40mm+
> ...


There is a reason I singled out Proxima (And Proxima is an objectively better name than San Martin or Heimdallr) specifically and compared the sales for >43mm to 40/41/42mm.
Market demand is firmly entrenched in between 42mm-to-44mm for divers.

Sea-gull also sells a significant portion of their dress watches in 38/39mm.
If the market really wanted 38/39mm dress watches, this would have been reflected in their sales.
And it is not.

Sidetracking here, has anyone tried Houjon?
https://www.houjon.com


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Sea-gull also sells a significant portion of their dress watches in 38/39mm.
> If the market really wanted 38/39mm dress watches, this would have been reflected in their sales.
> And it is not.


They are mainly servicing an Asian market which I suspect has a smaller average wrist size and different ideas on which size is most fashionable.



Desk-bound said:


> Sidetracking here, has anyone tried Houjon?
> https://www.houjon.com


I have not, but their price for the Fiyta J20 is $4110 compared to $1550 on good-stuffs.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> They are mainly servicing an Asian market which I suspect has a smaller average wrist size and different ideas on which size is most fashionable.
> 
> I have not, but their price for the Fiyta J20 is $4110 compared to $1550 on good-stuffs.


I was talking about the Intl market. These 38/39mm dress watches have been available and on-sale on Sea-gull official Ali store and their other Ali AD (EOL Outlet) for quite some time now.
And if 38/39mm dress watches were in-fashion again, they would have been snapped right up

On the topic on Houjon, that much is true. 
They appear to be engaged in price gouging as expected from 'luxury' retailers
That being said they do sell divers and models that are not for sale on Good-stuff or Ali


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Ya, probably true,
> But I have to wonder: Who is their real target demographic?
> I ask this, becz they seem to show a noticeable disregard for what would be considered attractive in the Western markets.
> Weird names, sloppy descriptions, etc.
> ...


Their demographic is THE WORLD.  They sell everywhere, and I think you're confusing the WUS market for watches, with the general populace. You know, those unwashed masses that keep buying Invicta and Diesel watches in the millions.

There is a refined market for $300+ Montblanc pens, but the vast majority of people are happy using $0.50 pens from Office Depot, or a $30 Cross pen if they need to impress a client. The Chinese produce what sells in large quantities, whether that's jeweled dials for the Asian markets, or larger sized watches to sell at Target and Kohls. They try to fill all the niche markets, so if you look carefully, you can find 38mm-39mm models, or smaller NOS/vintage styles.

Last time I checked, The Orient Mako II was 41.5mm, the Orient Bambinos are 40.5mm, the Seiko SKX007 was a 42mm watch, and its Seiko5 replacements are 42.5mm. I guess they didn't get the WUS memo, either.

My *Guanqin GJ16034* is only 38mm. The *GJ16028* is also a 38mm watch, with a Sea-Gull ST1701 movement, despite being often listed as 40mm.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

The Anniversary sale prices are out. While the price drops are in line with 11.11, there're lots of coupon handouts, especially for Platinum members. Cadisen especially I think will get ridiculously cheap. 

Reckon buying a few watches post March 27th is in order...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

d_himan said:


> The Anniversary sale prices are out. While the price drops are in line with 11.11, there're lots of coupon handouts, especially for Platinum members. Cadisen especially I think will get ridiculously cheap.
> 
> Reckon buying a few watches post March 27th is in order...


Typical. I notice quite a few products are more expensive on the 'sale' price than their 'normal' prices a week ago.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Typical. I notice quite a few products are more expensive on the 'sale' price than their 'normal' prices a week ago.


True for some. However, for several brands - Cadisen, San Martin, Sea Gull etc. - the prices will be the lowest I've seen in the last 2 years post applying multiple coupons/offers. For instance, a $ 200 San Martin I've been eyeing will be at ~ $150 post coupons; Was ~175-180 during 11.11. Planning to grab 3 or 4 watches in all.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

d_himan said:


> True for some. However, for several brands - Cadisen, San Martin, Sea Gull etc. - the prices will be the lowest I've seen in the last 2 years post applying multiple coupons/offers. For instance, a $ 200 San Martin I've been eyeing will be at ~ $150 post coupons; Was ~175-180 during 11.11. Planning to grab 3 or 4 watches in all.


Noticed a few Steeldive watches which seemed to be at a good price. So hopefully there should still be some deals available.

Which watches are you thinking of getting?


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Noticed a few Steeldive watches which seemed to be at a good price. So hopefully there should still be some deals available.
> 
> Which watches are you thinking of getting?


I like collecting watches with a variety of movements - trying my best to avoid Seiko NH3X and Miyota 82XX - have way too many of these right now. Want to try out high-beat movements I don't own - PT5000, SW-200, ST2100, HZ7500A....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

d_himan said:


> Want to try out high-beat movements I don't own - PT5000, SW-200, ST2100, HZ7500A....


Are you aware of any high-beat on AliExpress? A quick search didn't come up with any relevant result...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I have my eyes on some divers (Steeldive, Phantom, Shirryu) but the 10th anniversary prices are a joke  they lose 2 to 4 euros max.

I've not been able to find any discount code. Where to look exactly in the AliEx app??


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> Are you aware of any high-beat on AliExpress? A quick search didn't come up with any relevant result...


Lots of them. Here's just a few.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000777916683.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000439076553.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265451902.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32865562334.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32847627330.html


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

mougino said:


> I have my eyes on some divers (Steeldive, Phantom, Shirryu) but the 10th anniversary prices are a joke  they lose 2 to 4 euros max.
> 
> I've not been able to find any discount code. Where to look exactly in the AliEx app??


First i hope you have an invite to pay $1.99...if you do that, you get AliEx coupons $6 off $50, 3/15 and 1/5. Then there are store coupons you have to.collect, and if you follow some stores, additional discount. Then I got several other AliEx coupons due to me being a 'platinum' member. Then there are some games which give you further select or AliEx coupons. then the usual select coupons. Then seller discounts. you can do a coin exchange, just using that could save you $10...then will be aliex promo codes as well on 27th..follow joinhoney or any others for actual promo codes, then direct coin discounts...phew...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

d_himan said:


> First i hope you have an invite to pay $1.99...if you do that, you get AliEx coupons $6 off $50, 3/15 and 1/5. Then there are store coupons you have to.collect, and if you follow some stores, additional discount. Then I got several other AliEx coupons due to me being a 'platinum' member. Then there are some games which give you further select or AliEx coupons. then the usual select coupons. Then seller discounts. you can do a coin exchange, just using that could save you $10...then will be aliex promo codes as well on 27th..follow joinhoney or any others for actual promo codes, then direct coin discounts...phew...


Most of that requires you to use the app, rather than the website.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> Are you aware of any high-beat on AliExpress? A quick search didn't come up with any relevant result...


Hangzhou Hi-beat and with the added bonus of being Titanium
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637861882.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637352302.html

Sea-gull ST 2130
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000089213161.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000179551449.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000085613722.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000713971826.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000712105079.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000241623246.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000241083627.html

PT-5000:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33035607397.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33028694030.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000111263611.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Hangzhou Hi-beat and with the added bonus of being Titanium
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637861882.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637352302.html


Hey, I have this one! 









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone spotted a 2-piece nato in gray or dark grey which is 18mm? Ideally from a shop that also sells normal single-pass natos so I can order it together.

I see one from a shop called Store###### but I've been told by someone that on Ali, sellers with the name Store followed by a bunch of random numbers tend to sell lower quality nato straps.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Anyone spotted a 2-piece nato in gray or dark grey which is 18mm? Ideally from a shop that also sells normal single-pass natos so I can order it together.

I see one from a shop called Store###### but I've been told by someone that on Ali, sellers with the name Store followed by a bunch of random numbers tend to sell lower quality nato straps.

edit nvm found it I think, light instead of dark grey but dark grey ones seem to be absent on Ali: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Are you aware of any high-beat on AliExpress? A quick search didn't come up with any relevant result...


Lobinni has several ST21XX models


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

d_himan said:


> I like collecting watches with a variety of movements - trying my best to avoid Seiko NH3X and Miyota 82XX - have way too many of these right now. Want to try out high-beat movements I don't own - PT5000, SW-200, ST2100, HZ7500A....


Hangzhou also makes a hi-beat, ETA 2824 clone, the HZ63xx. Liaoning Peacock makes a similar SL3000.

Shanghai has hi-beat, ETA 7750 chronograph movements (3LZF2).


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone have a link to a fine quality single piece seatbelt nato? Comparable to alpha/blue shark, etc.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Anyone come across any sweep-seconds quartz on Ali?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Anyone come across any sweep-seconds quartz on Ali?


If you search VH31, quite a few come up. That's the Seiko/TMI, four bps quartz movement.

Sunon also makes a similar set of "Sweep Second Series" movements, but AliEx sellers don't tend to mention them. They are the SP68 (no date), and the SP25D, SP25DD, SP28D & SP28DD.

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I know what your thinking, "the Patek Philippe Nautilus is boring, and doesn't really make people notice me!"

Here is the solution, the *Onola 3808*. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000061701036.html

Now I need to go claw out my eyes!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Am I wrong in thinking *$88 w/free shipping* (*Only $78* on leather or rubber) is a pretty good price on a *Steeldive SD1970* (6105 homage)? https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1970-Stock-Supply-Stainless-Steel-Case_62234640308.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1602 touch control digital watch ~1$


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Am I wrong in thinking *$88 w/free shipping* is a pretty good price on a *Steeldive SD1970* (6105 homage)? https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1970-Stock-Supply-Stainless-Steel-Case_62234640308.html
> 
> View attachment 14966829
> View attachment 14966841


I own one and don't like it at all. I should have rather bought a San Martin for more money. 
The reason is the lume looks just like it would be dirty. Not vintage but dirty. You see that a bit on the first pic but in real it just looks awful to me.
But many people like it, so ...

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Watchinski said:


> I own one and don't like it at all. I should have rather bought a San Martin for more money.
> The reason is the lume looks just like it would be dirty. Not vintage but dirty. You see that a bit on the first pic but in real it just looks awful to me.
> But many people like it, so ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


Yours might be out-of-spec.
Timestamp: 7:06


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> Yours might be out-of-spec.
> Timestamp: 7:06


Maybe ...

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> I know what your thinking, "the Patek Philippe Nautilus is boring, and doesn't really make people notice me!"
> 
> Here is the solution, the *Onola 3808*. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000061701036.html
> 
> Now I need to go claw out my eyes!


Once seen, it can not be made unseen again. I'll have to rely on my memory that is not as good as it used to be.

Seriously, unless these patterns were made with your teeth in a 74 hour fit of lethal quarantine boredom, there is absolutely no excuse.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> Anyone come across any sweep-seconds quartz on Ali?


Have a look at Fantor watches, I have two of them and they get a fair amount of wear.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Watchinski said:


> Maybe ...
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


It could also be that the QC could be lacking? Or maybe they are overdoing the Homage to Seiko with that? Or it could be that I am in dire need of a "Sense of Humour Transplant"

In reality the probability is that the Chinese watch builders are in a right state at present and prepared to get anything out the door to get some cash-flow in the door in any way possible?

We live in strange and uncertain times at present folks!

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> It could also be that the QC could be lacking? Or maybe they are overdoing the Homage to Seiko with that? Or it could be that I am in dire need of a "Sense of Humour Transplant"
> 
> In reality the probability is that the Chinese watch builders are in a right state at present and prepared to get anything out the door to get some cash-flow in the door in any way possible?
> 
> ...


I have a retirement policy in place-----maybe you've heard of it-----its called RIP (a 3 letter acronym)-----testing your sense of humor to see if you do indeed need a "Sense of Humor (US spelling) Transplant."


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Are you wearing watches when inside in quarantine? I seem to be wearing one less and less...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

crAss said:


> Are you wearing watches when inside in quarantine? I seem to be wearing one less and less...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It's a good excuse to wear the ones I haven't worn for a while.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> Are you wearing watches when inside in quarantine? I seem to be wearing one less and less...


That's tantamount to heresy on this forum. Please don't create more stress by suggesting such an abominable idea of not wearing a watch. Where's the 'report' button?

:-d


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> That's tantamount to heresy on this forum. Please don't create more stress by suggesting such an abominable idea of not wearing a watch. Where's the 'report' button?
> 
> :-d


Report Button!?! No where's the Shotgun, |> the poor man needs Putting Out of Our Misery :-d

Jim ;-)


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Am I wrong in thinking *$88 w/free shipping* (*Only $78* on leather or rubber) is a pretty good price on a *Steeldive SD1970* (6105 homage)? https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1970-Stock-Supply-Stainless-Steel-Case_62234640308.html
> 
> View attachment 14966829
> View attachment 14966841


There are some probable Bargains about or maybe some desperation for trade offers?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000498790972.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3be02e0eqbC8Pt

Thinking about this one come the 27th when the Big Sale happens :roll:

Just hope I get one that has had great QC ;-) Should I pull the Trigger............... :-s

Regards Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Are you wearing watches when inside in quarantine? I seem to be wearing one less and less...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes. I shower, dress properly and wear a watch. If I didn't there's a chance I may go dingo... It's important to keep your habits while in quarantine.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> Am I wrong in thinking *$88 w/free shipping* (*Only $78* on leather or rubber) is a pretty good price on a *Steeldive SD1970* (6105 homage)? https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1970-Stock-Supply-Stainless-Steel-Case_62234640308.html
> 
> View attachment 14966829
> View attachment 14966841


I wonder if Seiko mod dials would be a direct drop?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Report Button!?! No where's the Shotgun, |> the poor man needs Putting Out of Our Misery :-d
> 
> Jim ;-)


Not before sending out his watches to those of us who still appreciate the importance of wearing one! ;-)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The review of the first of two Onola watches I received is now up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Is $170.10 a good price for this Proxima 40mm 65 diver with 62MAS case and NH35A movement?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=1aa12b74-9737-41ef-91f8-fff8a51733a0


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

anybody seen some other great deals for the sale?

The Cadisen Diamond Miyota 9xxx is looking mighty cheap
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32865562334.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

john_marston said:


> anybody seen some other great deals for the sale?
> 
> The Cadisen Diamond Miyota 9xxx is looking mighty cheap
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32865562334.html


The Pagani Design Daytona for more than $30 less seems like a good deal:

https://aliexpress.com/item/33047768724.html


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

mougino said:


> Hey, I have this one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool watch. Been looking at it for awhile, but I would like it on a bracelet. Is yours on an aftermarket bracelet or is it actually offered on a bracelet?
Is the bracelet (also) titanium?

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fandi said:


> Is $170.10 a good price for this Proxima 40mm 65 diver with 62MAS case and NH35A movement?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...1.0&pvid=1aa12b74-9737-41ef-91f8-fff8a51733a0


For a mineral glass, clearly no. Sapphire is $210. For less than that you have better value San Martins.

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

marcoscova said:


> Cool watch. Been looking at it for awhile, but I would like it on a bracelet. Is yours on an aftermarket bracelet or is it actually offered on a bracelet?
> Is the bracelet (also) titanium?
> 
> Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


Aftermarket stainless steel bracelet unfortunately. I talked with the Bodery vendor for a while, he promised a fitting bracelet (the one you can see on their other non-titanium watch) but after days of exchanging, getting the size from the factory, sending me nice pictures, he said the bracelet was not fitting >_< I guess the factory told him otherwise and he tried it just before sending, which is actually a good move.

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

mougino said:


> Aftermarket stainless steel bracelet unfortunately. I talked with the Bodery vendor for a while, he promised a fitting bracelet (the one you can see on their other non-titanium watch) but after days of exchanging, getting the size from the factory, sending me nice pictures, he said the bracelet was not fitting >_< I guess the factory told him otherwise and he tried it just before sending, which is actually a good move.
> 
> Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


Great. Thanks!

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> anybody seen some other great deals for the sale?
> 
> The Cadisen Diamond Miyota 9xxx is looking mighty cheap
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32865562334.html


The *Nakzen SS7002/SL7002* 9015 models are also dropping to Under $98.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> For a mineral glass, clearly no. Sapphire is $210. For less than that you have better value San Martins.
> 
> Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


Thanks. I'm looking for a red Oris 65 homage. Wonder if San Martin make one for $210? Thanks.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Have a look at Fantor watches, I have two of them and they get a fair amount of wear.


Thanks, I've got a few of them on my watch list, hadn't realised they had sweep seconds though...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Oubaoer has a few watches (different styles) for under $24, with 2813 style movements (unknown manufacturer).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000217030607.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

fandi said:


> Thanks. I'm looking for a red Oris 65 homage. Wonder if San Martin make one for $210? Thanks.


They used to make one, but not sure if they will again. Listed as out of stock on their web page.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Am I wrong in thinking *$88 w/free shipping* (*Only $78* on leather or rubber) is a pretty good price on a *Steeldive SD1970* (6105 homage)? https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1970-Stock-Supply-Stainless-Steel-Case_62234640308.html


I bought it a while ago. 
I really love it.
Solid watch, heavy and accurate.
+2/3 spd.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> There are some probable Bargains about or maybe some desperation for trade offers?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000498790972.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.3be02e0eqbC8Pt
> 
> ...


Looking at the reviews the watch seems ok. 
82.8% Positive feedback scares me, though.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Carnival is selling their watches rather cheaply this 27/03 sale.
I think it is the lowest I have seen so far

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000537311040.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000534367238.html















https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000026455081.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33001821824.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000028605617.html
(Non-screwdown submariner)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Has my eye on this for a while now. Could be tempted at this price.

#Aliexpress ￡201.98 20%OFF | Tuna SBDC051/053 Men Automatic Watches Full Luminous Kanagawa Ocean Wave Dial 200m WaterProof Stainless Steel diving Wrist watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0EFzt









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Key takeways from the Sea-gull this sale

ST-2502 PVD Field Watch (bought recently by Stevarad)
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/i-am-so-excited-5069143-3.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000085613722.html









8mm thin 39mm hand-wound Nomos Homage
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000064344550.html
















https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000059068759.html








Cheapest Sea-gull dress watch on the market
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000058155570.html
















Sea-gull Ocean Star just broke the $300 floor this sale
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32832064929.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Carnival is selling their watches rather cheaply this 27/03 sale.
> I think it is the lowest I have seen so far
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000537311040.html
> ...


At least on the first one, the JLC Master Geographic homage, *Carnival 8762G*, it was *$49.98* during the *11.11 sale*. They did charge me an extra $3 in state sales tax, for some reason. That was the first time AliExpress ever collected state sales tax from me. Has anyone else been charged sales tax recently?


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> At least on the first one, the JLC Master Geographic homage, *Carnival 8762G*, it was *$49.98* during the *11.11 sale*. They did charge me an extra $3 in state sales tax, for some reason. That was the first time AliExpress ever collected state sales tax from me. Has anyone else been charged sales tax recently?
> 
> View attachment 14969717


Around last October, they charge me state tax every single time I buy from them. I think they only give my state (Calif.) a small portion because the state has no way to keep track all Ali purchases from the States. Same thing with eBay and Amazon.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

I bought this one and it is absolutely stunning! the lume is gorgeous and the brushed shroud looks really premium


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

madmak said:


> I bought this one and it is absolutely stunning! the lume is gorgeous and the brushed shroud looks really premium


Which one?


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Key takeways from the Sea-gull this sale
> 
> ST-2130 PVD Field Watch (bought recently by Stevarad)
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/i-am-so-excited-5069143-3.html
> ...


Quick correction - the Aliexpress description has an error - the movement is a low-beat ST2502. Have a look at the non PVD listing.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000180738003.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.31.594c377cEZAp7n

The cheapest Seagull branded high-beat ST2130 I could find was this - do let me know in case you could find cheaper ST2130 options...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32916537577.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.68102e0eziHhve


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Has my eye on this for a while now. Could be tempted at this price.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡201.98 20%OFF | Tuna SBDC051/053 Men Automatic Watches Full Luminous Kanagawa Ocean Wave Dial 200m WaterProof Stainless Steel diving Wrist watch
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0EFzt
> ...


The Big Wave SBDC063 is only $169 (£145) on San Martin official website https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...r_option-great_wave/174-crystal-flat_sapphire

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

d_himan said:


> Quick correction - the Aliexpress description has an error - the movement is a low-beat ST2502. Have a look at the non PVD listing.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000180738003.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.31.594c377cEZAp7n
> 
> ...


They bungled up the listing it seems.
I double checked with the OG listing on TB just to be sure.

Cheapest ST-2130 on Taobao is this D.Veith Phantom Aquanaut that arrived on my doorstep recently.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/d-veiths-phantom-aquanaut-review-5143461.html#post51187819

Cheapest ST-2130 on Ali is this Gull-tron
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000265451902.html

Followed by Lobinni
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000241083627.html

Cheapest Sea-gull-branded ST-2130 (<$200)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000179551449.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000713971826.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000713855057.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know? What 's the reason for the curved seconds hand in the First image?
The 2nd image seems to be correct.
Why would they put out a distorted pic?


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Dup


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> .
> 
> Cheapest ST-2130 on Taobao is this D.Veith Phantom Aquanaut that arrived on my doorstep recently.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/d-veiths-phantom-aquanaut-review-5143461.html#post51187819


Wow, what a bargain. I find Taobao too cumbersome to use unfortunately.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Looking at the reviews the watch seems ok.
> 82.8% Positive feedback scares me, though.


The 82.8% Pos Feedback is one of my questions too. Hence my QC comment. But sitting on my hands for a while never has done me any harm yet 

But it seems nobody here has replied to say they own one, which is a bit of a disappointment

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Anyone know? What 's the reason for the curved seconds hand in the First image?
> The 2nd image seems to be correct.
> Why would they put out a distorted pic?
> 
> ...


To show the slight sapphire dome


ObiWonWD40 said:


> The 82.8% Pos Feedback is one of my questions too. Hence my QC comment. But sitting on my hands for a while never has done me any harm yet
> 
> But it seems nobody here has replied to say they own one, which is a bit of a disappointment
> 
> ...


There were people who posted the Addies a few pages back and they recommended to buy the Addies when it hits <$100.



d_himan said:


> Wow, what a bargain. I find Taobao too cumbersome to use unfortunately.


Doesn't hurt to use a Taobao agent.
It is either that or paying the premium
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000701476129.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ale De Alis said:


> Looking at the reviews the watch seems ok.
> 82.8% Positive feedback scares me, though.


Did you read the reviews?
Almost all the 3 star or below reviews are about shipping / late arrival, not about the watch itself.
And all the 5 star positives were for the watch itself.

PS: I've noticed esp on Amazon, the majority of bad "reviews" are often done by low IQ people who don't know that it's the ITEM that is to be reviewed, not the seller's or UPS's service.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
The review system : is this ok you think ? I doubt for when you want to give less than 4 stars you're asked a comment, i guess many are giving more to avoid this step. 
Also all the sellers are begging for stars, or some are giving away their products to have nice reviews/ videos...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Anyone know? What 's the reason for the curved seconds hand in the First image? The 2nd image seems to be correct. Why would they put out a distorted pic?
> View attachment 14969809
> View attachment 14969811


 I thought maybe it's looking for Oil ^^


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> Thanks, I've got a few of them on my watch list, hadn't realised they had sweep seconds though...


Yes, it seems most of them do but I don't know about all. You can see the sweep seconds in the short video. Also, note that the cases seem to be alloy rather than steel but they're nicely made and the price is good.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Can anyone recommend the best option for a 62mas on Aliexpress? I was looking for a blue stainless steel on bracelet with sapphire and full lume if possible. All the options I have seen are over £200, is there anything else out there?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Heimdallr
https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...ck/49-strap-rubber_strap/119-crystal-sapphire

San Martin
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000543032664.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Heimdallr
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...ck/49-strap-rubber_strap/119-crystal-sapphire
> 
> San Martin
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000543032664.html


The San Martin is a bit cheaper here:

#Aliexpress ￡162.63 27%OFF | San Martin 62MAS Diver Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Men Mechanical Watches 200M Waterproof Luminous 2019 Sport Relojes
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUfuXN

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> The Big Wave SBDC063 is only $169 (£145) on San Martin official website https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...r_option-great_wave/174-crystal-flat_sapphire
> 
> Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


Have you bought from this site before, is it legit?

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Omegafanboy said:


> Can anyone recommend the best option for a 62mas on Aliexpress? I was looking for a blue stainless steel on bracelet with sapphire and full lume if possible. All the options I have seen are over £200, is there anything else out there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...-rubber_strap/120-crystal-german_mineralglass $169 (£145)

[edit] oops, @Desk-bound beat me to it


----------



## gafi (Apr 15, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Have you bought from this site before, is it legit?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Legit and with fantastic customer support.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Have you bought from this site before, is it legit?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Yes I have, as a matter of fact that's the only legit 'San Martin' store.. all the San Martin on AliExpress are not covered by any warranty if you have a problem 
Here's the one I bought from Heimdallr.watch:









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Yes I have, as a matter of fact that's the only legit 'San Martin' store.. all the San Martin on AliExpress are not covered by any warranty if you have a problem
> Here's the one I bought from Heimdallr.watch:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh ok. That's good to know 

That orange really pops, looks great by the way.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Do you all just not care about getting a watch wet? So many Chinese "homages" have basically no water resistance (3bar on a sub homage, really?).

Are there any brands that actually have proven water resistance for scuba diving? (200m)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> The review system : is this ok you think ? I doubt for when you want to give less than 4 stars you're asked a comment, i guess many are giving more to avoid this step.
> Also all the sellers are begging for stars, or some are giving away their products to have nice reviews/ videos...


Yes, that too.
The whole "grading" thing is BS anyway.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The 82.8% Pos Feedback is one of my questions too. Hence my QC comment. But sitting on my hands for a while never has done me any harm yet
> 
> But it seems nobody here has replied to say they own one, which is a bit of a disappointment
> 
> ...


I own it and is awesome. lume is awesome, glass is sapphire. have taken it snorkeling and works just great. the bezel rotates beautifully with no flex. the brushed metal shroud looks very expensive and classy


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Doesn't hurt to use a Taobao agent.
> It is either that or paying the premium
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000701476129.html


Whoa...that's more than double. Too bad, I love the yellow dial...and I don't have any in that color in my collection.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I wish WUS would fix this damn double post issue. WITHOUT having to " Go Advanced" every time. ((


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sleestax said:


> Do you all just not care about getting a watch wet? So many Chinese "homages" have basically no water resistance (3bar on a sub homage, really?).
> 
> Are there any brands that actually have proven water resistance for scuba diving? (200m)


Sea-gull Ocean Star
Sea-gull Dragon King [Discontinued]
BWAF Liaoning Diver [Discontinued]
Shanghai Mil-spec diver #114
Golgen Diver
Jiusko Diver

As for San Martin, their watches have the right set-up and were successfully water-tested in the past but not @ 200m.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Well 5 atm which is offered by an increasing number of homages is ok for surface swimming which is what most people do anyway.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The Ali market has developed considerably in recent years.
The safest, cheapest entrant Diver watch would be Steeldive/Addies.

For swimming, San Martin/Heimdallr/Proxima is also more than sufficient


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Thanks for some specifics. I will check them out during next week's sale event.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> Well 5 atm which is offered by an increasing number of homages is ok for surface swimming which is what most people do anyway.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Back when I started diving, 10ATM was the definition for a Dive Watch! 100M is total overkill for most, and how many people that buy a watch that can water resist to 300M are either Qualified, don't care if it is PADI or BSAC? Or do anything more than Swimming or snorkeling. This is one of these requirements that is more required for things like Sport Swimming, i.e. falling off a Pair of Skis or more likely a Jet Ski  is going to put more momentary water pressure on the seals of a watch than safe diving would in a lifetime IMHO.

Divers are taught about, safety, safety, safety. In a lifetime of diving, so far I have never had the Bends or had a real close call, as your dive planning should eliminate all the possible risks and the training gives you the ability to safely handle the unexpected. Yes I have had numerous "Unexpected" incidents, but have come out of those with a smile on my face and my underpants intact :-!:-! Yes I have a penchant for the odd dive watch ;-) As far as I am concerned there are no instances or occasions that I am aware off and present where it is not appropriate to wear a Dive Watch or at least a Dive Style watch!

In my mind AliX is a good source of Dive Watch Homages, but of those there are not many that I would be prepared to use as true Diving Watch, when I required the watch to work! There are a few, but none that I have personally tested. Of those there are just Two, the Casio Duro, but when the battery needs changing, flog the one you have a get a new fresh one! And the Invicta 8926OB if you want an automatic. But to be fair I only used them as a backup to a Dive Computer. I am sure there are others that would be as good, but I am just not aware of a Diver who has used say a Sharkey or a SanMartin, both are probably viable candidates. But unless you truly know, just buy an ISO certified watch from a reputable Dealer.

Best regards
Jim


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Sleestax said:


> Do you all just not care about getting a watch wet? So many Chinese "homages" have basically no water resistance (3bar on a sub homage, really?).
> 
> Are there any brands that actually have proven water resistance for scuba diving? (200m)


As far as proven goes, I'm not aware of any that have ISO or any other certifications. Pretty much anything that has screw down crown and caseback should be good for swimming. Some of the $20 dive watches don't have screw down crowns so I wouldn't consider them much better than splash proof, but quite a few of even the cheaper sub/Tudor homages like Loreo, Parnis, Corgeut have screw down crowns and casebacks.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

I had to replace the crystal in my Sharkey 62MAS so I had it apart. It is rated 200M. Looking at the various elements that ensure water tightness, I would not hesitate to take this one deep into the ocean. I doubt they are tested per ISO standards but they are robustly made. Sharkey, Heimdallr and a few others are basically the same. 

Can't say the same for the Parnis Sub I took apart.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Sleestax said:


> Do you all just not care about getting a watch wet? So many Chinese "homages" have basically no water resistance (3bar on a sub homage, really?).
> 
> Are there any brands that actually have proven water resistance for scuba diving? (200m)


This also irks me. 3bar on a SUBMARINER homage is just dumb imo. Almost like buying an aftermarket Ferrari body and putting it on your Toyota. I'd get it for 'oh I just like the design' but c'mon there are loads of actual waterproof Subbie homages out there, just stop.

Always be skeptical with Chinese AliX watches. They can put almost anything on the dial, who's gonna stop them? 100m or 300m, are you gonna know the difference?

Mainly look if it has screw-down crown & case back!

For random AliX mechanical watches, I generally follow:

30m: Yes, we closed the watch... what do you mean water resist? 
50m (no screw-downs): We might've made an attempt to make it a bit more waterproof, but who knows? 
100m+ (no screw-downs): 大声笑，他们认为这是防水的
50m-100m (with screw-down back): The watch is closed. It will probably survive a plunge or two. Do you want to risk it?
100m (with screw-down back&crown): OK, should be good for casual swimming. But you do wonder why they didn't put 200m on the dial..
200m-300m (with screw-down back&crown): Now we're talking! Will likely survive some casual diving & light watersports too but wouldn't get too confident.

In all cases: don't take them in a hot shower (speaking from experience sad face). In fact if I wanted to get wet with a watch I'd just grab a Casio.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> At least on the first one, the JLC Master Geographic homage, *Carnival 8762G*, it was *$49.98* during the *11.11 sale*. They did charge me an extra $3 in state sales tax, for some reason. That was the first time AliExpress ever collected state sales tax from me. Has anyone else been charged sales tax recently?
> 
> View attachment 14969717


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Dakota_v._Wayfair,_Inc.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcoscova (Jun 5, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with the Pagani PD-2771?









Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

john_marston said:


> This also irks me. 3bar on a SUBMARINER homage is just dumb imo. Almost like buying an aftermarket Ferrari body and putting it on your Toyota. I'd get it for 'oh I just like the design' but c'mon there are loads of actual waterproof Subbie homages out there, just stop.
> 
> Always be skeptical with Chinese AliX watches. They can put almost anything on the dial, who's gonna stop them? 100m or 300m, are you gonna know the difference?
> 
> ...


The numbers on the dial say nothing without knowing the brand.

A Parnis 50m is just that. Folks have tested and sworn by San Martin. A US$30 Reginald diver at 300m? I doubt it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Chinese AliX watches. *They can put almost anything on the dial, *who's gonna stop them? 100m or 300m, are you gonna know the difference?


And they do, also on their description of their watches.
"42mm? 44mm? What's the difference? Close enuf!"
"Sapphire? Mineral? Whateva. Ok, it's sapphire. Happy now? You buy ok?"


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/South_Dakota_v._Wayfair,_Inc.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is why Amazon and other US based online retailers will charge tax, but since the Chinese companies are so hard to sue, they were largely ignoring US state sales taxes. I have my doubts whether they are actually sending the payments, and it may just be that they've found an extra source of revenue.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> Can anyone recommend the best option for a 62mas on Aliexpress? I was looking for a blue stainless steel on bracelet with sapphire and full lume if possible. All the options I have seen are over £200, is there anything else out there?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Steeldive make a bronze 62MAS, called the* SD1965*. https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/In-Stock-SD1965-New-Arrival-2019_62166177845.html

It's just under £202, but it is bronze, has sapphire, and C3 lume.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> And they do, also on their description of their watches.
> "42mm? 44mm? What's the difference? Close enuf!"
> "Sapphire? Mineral? Whateva. Ok, it's sapphire. Happy now? You buy ok?"


To be fair, they have gotten better over-time.
It was not nearly as bad as 4/5 years back.

Sea-gull is releasing 65th Anniversary 'Red Sun' Diver soon.
[Limited to 650 pcs only]





























It is gorgeous!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> To be fair, they have gotten better over-time.
> It was not nearly as bad as 4/5 years back.


Yes, to be fair, it has gotten better -- which indicates how much worse it was before.
AND, the watches themselves have gotten MUCH better in quality -- mechanically, and in design.

So, overall, there is genuine improvement, but still some way to go to instill trust.
And the are still some irresponsible sellers on Ali and eBay. More than there should be.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> It has taken this long for me to receive my red/brown strap but I finally did and I love it. Like you, I put mine on a sub homage----mine is on an Invicta 9937, what's yours?. Sorry to be so unoriginal but yours certainly inspired me by its raw good looks so I had to do the same; here's mine. I would remind others however that the strap is on the shorter side so if you have a rather large wrist, this will probably not work for you.
> 
> View attachment 14963121
> 
> ...


Happy you are satisfied with the strap. It gave me a bit of De Quervain's (tendon pain at the wrist) cause it was a bit stiff so it's under some heavy books for the time being.
Watch is an Orient Mako v1 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Yes, to be fair, it has gotten better -- which indicates how much worse it was before.
> AND, the watches themselves have gotten MUCH better in quality -- mechanically, and in design.
> 
> So, overall, there is genuine improvement, but still some way to go to instill trust.
> And the are still some irresponsible sellers on Ali and eBay. More than there should be.


Once they start to overlap with Seiko pricing, they have to at least have equivalent quality. I'd argue they have to offer better quality at the same price for exactly the reason you have stated. Chinese brands have, at best, a hit or miss reputation.

Why would I look at the Heimdallr orange watch when the Seiko Monster is in the same range?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sleestax said:


> Why would I look at the Heimdallr orange watch when the Seiko Monster is in the same range?


Oh really? Link please!!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Sleestax said:


> Once they start to overlap with Seiko pricing, they have to at least have equivalent quality. I'd argue they have to offer better quality at the same price for exactly the reason you have stated. Chinese brands have, at best, a hit or miss reputation.
> 
> Why would I look at the Heimdallr orange watch when the Seiko Monster is in the same range?


This is why SEIKO is upping their pricing without changing their quality


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I started wearing watches inside the house while in quarantine and I started to count how many watches I have in my collection and how many combination of straps I really wear with each. Big number anyhow and the objective result is that I haven't enjoyed many watches in the collection. E.g. I got a seiko SNZG15 two months ago and have worn in only twice.
As such I decided not to get a new watch in the upcoming sale.

But then again, weird times, I am thinking of getting my first solar watch...
Has anyone experience with CASIMA?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32725314461.html

With the same money it's true I can get a casio solar like the one in the below add but I don't like it that much.
www.aliexpress.com/item/32799301526.html

Also I am considering getting a watch like the ones I had in elementary school - digital casios! Of course with a twist, a metal twist to be precise.
Everyone is suggesting the SKMEI 1456 but in black the dial is normal colour.
On the other hand the SANDA 390 has an all black dial in the black color I like. It is also 5 bar water resistant which is good enough for a swim. Bad thing it has simpler functions - no second time and no countdown.
I guess there is not another out there in that price range combining what I like...
www.aliexpress.com/item/32996488661.html
www.aliexpress.com/item/4000364234560.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> Oh really? Link please!!


From what I've seen the Seiko Monsters run around 2-4 times more in price, while giving you the same Hardlex crystal and mediocre bracelet they always have, all for basically the same movement. Of course you can always go with one of the $600+ made in Japan models with the marginally better 6R15, but you're still going to get Hardlex and a pressed clasp bracelet.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Sleestax said:


> Once they start to overlap with Seiko pricing, they have to at least have equivalent quality. I'd argue they have to offer better quality at the same price for exactly the reason you have stated. Chinese brands have, at best, a hit or miss reputation.
> 
> Why would I look at the Heimdallr orange watch when the Seiko Monster is in the same range?


First, they are not in the same $ range w/Seiko as evidenced below. My Orange Monster cost 3X the amount of the Heimdallr Sharkey MM300 V2 while in terms of quality of construction (fit and finish) and components used, the Heimdallr is the equal of the Seiko or in this case better since the Heimdallr sports a highbeat Seagull ST-2130 as opposed to Seiko's low beat 6R15! Bracelets are both a wash and the Heimdallr has a sapphire crystal and a ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I started wearing watches inside the house while in quarantine and I started to count how many watches I have in my collection and how many combination of straps I really wear with each. Big number anyhow and the objective result is that I haven't enjoyed many watches in the collection. E.g. I got a seiko SNZG15 two months ago and have worn in only twice.
> As such I decided not to get a new watch in the upcoming sale.
> 
> But then again, weird times, I am thinking of getting my first solar watch...
> ...


Same price as those 2 and also solar: Citizen AW1410 (on eBay not AliEx though)









Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> From what I've seen the Seiko Monsters run around 2-4 times more in price, while giving you the same Hardlex crystal and mediocre bracelet they always have, all for basically the same movement. Of course you can always go with one of the $600+ made in Japan models with the marginally better 6R15, but you're still going to get Hardlex and a pressed clasp bracelet.


Ok thanks Cowboy  ofc that was too good to be true

Creator of the Digi Watch widget: mougino.free.fr/digiwatch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Also I am considering getting a watch like the ones I had in elementary school - digital casios! Of course with a twist, a metal twist to be precise.
> Everyone is suggesting the SKMEI 1456 but in black the dial is normal colour.
> On the other hand the SANDA 390 has an all black dial in the black color I like. It is also 5 bar water resistant which is good enough for a swim. Bad thing it has simpler functions - no second time and no countdown.
> I guess there is not another out there in that price range combining what I like...
> ...


I have a PANARS that has the same functions as the Skmei: dual time, alarm, stop watch, and count down. Mine is on plastic but it exists on metal/alloy, unfortunately it has a positive display as well.
I heard that it's quite easy to rotate the lcd filter 90º and switch from positive to negative display... For the price of the watch maybe you could try that?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think it all depends on what you're looking for. And how much you want an 'original' well-known brand on your wrist (that's sometimes 'Made in Japan/Europe'). I know many people here don't give two ****s about that stuff (natural for this thread) but I think most people do to an extent. 

For me, if the original has similar specs and no more than 2-maybe-3x the price, I'd go for the original. It's more expensive but you're getting decent QC, a recognisable brand, a real warranty, and are supporting original designs and not some Chinese company looking to make a buck off of the designs of western/Japanese companies. 


If Orient is offering the design you're looking for, I'd say it's worth the slight premium to go Japanese rather than Chinese. With Seiko it gets a bit trickier, as they tend to be a bit more pricey. 3-4 times the price is where I wouldn't really be so sure, and probably go Chinese or not buy either..


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sleestax said:


> Once they start to overlap with Seiko pricing, they have to at least have equivalent quality. I'd argue they have to offer better quality at the same price for exactly the reason you have stated. Chinese brands have, at best, a hit or miss reputation.
> 
> Why would I look at the Heimdallr orange watch when the Seiko Monster is in the same range?


For *$99* you can buy this *SKX007* from Merkur?

The Seiko is ISO rated, but the Chinese version has a NH35 vs 7S26, and a sapphire crystal, for half the old price of the Seiko, and about 1/3 the cost of remain NOS items. They even offer a Hulk version.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

As if Seiko quality under $500 is anything to write home about. 99.9% of the people purchasing these watches have no use of ISO certification.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> I have a PANARS that has the same functions as the Skmei: dual time, alarm, stop watch, and count down. Mine is on plastic but it exists on metal/alloy, unfortunately it has a positive display as well.
> I heard that it's quite easy to rotate the lcd filter 90º and switch from positive to negative display... For the price of the watch maybe you could try that?


Or you could try either of these:






The Sanda has a negative display but the Skmei is the superior of the two. Take your pick for the price of a Coke, fries, and a cheesburger.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I think it all depends on what you're looking for. And how much you want an 'original' well-known brand on your wrist (that's sometimes 'Made in Japan/Europe'). I know many people here don't give two ****s about that stuff (natural for this thread) but I think most people do to an extent.
> 
> For me, if the original has similar specs and no more than 2-maybe-3x the price, I'd go for the original. It's more expensive but you're getting decent QC, a recognisable brand, a real warranty, and are supporting original designs and not some Chinese company looking to make a buck off of the designs of western/Japanese companies.
> 
> If Orient is offering the design you're looking for, I'd say it's worth the slight premium to go Japanese rather than Chinese. With Seiko it gets a bit trickier, as they tend to be a bit more pricey. 3-4 times the price is where I wouldn't really be so sure, and probably go Chinese or not buy either..


Who says there is no such thing as an Original Chinese Design? You need to be checking the Chinese watch forum and look at these beauties-----Atelier Wen! Stop looking for watches exclusively on AliX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Who says there is no such thing as an Original Chinese Design? You need to be checking the Chinese watch forum and look at these beauties-----Atelier Wen! Stop looking for watches exclusively on AliX!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14974045
> 
> ...


Quarter past Pineapple heading towards palm tree is the ideal time!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish I had a bigger wrist that could pull off wearing one of these.

#Aliexpress US $71.49 45%OFF | CADISEN Design Brand Luxury Men Watches Mechanical Automatic Blue Watch Men 100M Waterproof Casual Business luminous Wristwatch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZfDibm









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

baczajka said:


> I wish I had a bigger wrist that could pull off wearing one of these.


They claim "dial diameter" is 46mm and I'm pretty sure that isn't accurate. Most likely they are measuring the part of the case that slopes downward. From the looks of it the effective lug-to-lug distance isn't all that great and you get a significant downward angle, so I suspect this watch is going to do just fine on smaller wrists.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> They claim "dial diameter" is 46mm and I'm pretty sure that isn't accurate. Most likely they are measuring the part of the case that slopes downward. From the looks of it the effective lug-to-lug distance isn't all that great and you get a significant downward angle, so I suspect this watch is going to do just fine on smaller wrists.


hm idk, they added a video of the watch at the top of the description. If those are average male adult hands: this watch is indeed massive.

Keeping an eye on it too, it's a nice watch at a very good price. Hoping it's more around 40-42, but if it is 46 that's a clear nope for me


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I wish I hadn't sold my Mini Focus now I have discovered it is a homage of the Bulova Harley Davidson,


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sleestax said:


> Once they start to overlap with Seiko pricing, they have to at least have equivalent quality. I'd argue they have to offer better quality at the same price for exactly the reason you have stated. Chinese brands have, at best, a hit or miss reputation.
> 
> Why would I look at the Heimdallr orange watch when the Seiko Monster is in the same range?


They are not in the same price range for one.
Ironically, you may have just demonstrated that the Chinese shrooms (>$100) are easily a much better value proposition to a Seiko 3x time the price.
After all, better quality for a much lower price


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> For *$99* you can buy this *SKX007* from Merkur?
> 
> The Seiko is ISO rated, but the Chinese version has a NH35 vs 7S26, and a sapphire crystal, for half the old price of the Seiko, and about 1/3 the cost of remain NOS items. They even offer a Hulk version.
> 
> ...


Not to mention, full compatible with SKX007 parts


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> They are not in the same price range for one.
> Ironically, you may have just demonstrated that the Chinese shrooms (>$100) are easily a much better value proposition to a Seiko 3x time the price.
> After all, better quality for a much lower price


Couldn't agree more.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> Who says there is no such thing as an Original Chinese Design? You need to be checking the Chinese watch forum and look at these beauties-----Atelier Wen! Stop looking for watches exclusively on AliX!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 14974045
> 
> ...


I think Marston was referring to the Shroom Homagers at the lower end of the spectrum.

But any who, have more OG examples





https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/charming-textured-dials-china-1085376.html


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> For *$99* you can buy this *SKX007* from Merkur?


OT - ordered one on 12th March, not yet shipped. I'm thinking of cancelling the same and also re-thinking about participating in the Anniversary sale. Postal/Custom services are already completely overwhelmed in my country. And it looks like China is still sorting logistics out.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

d_himan said:


> OT - ordered one on 12th March, not yet shipped. I'm thinking of cancelling the same and also re-thinking about participating in the Anniversary sale. Postal/Custom services are already completely overwhelmed in my country. And it looks like China is still sorting logistics out.


Typed 'SKX007' on Ali Express website but couldn't find anyone selling it. If you find one, please share it here. The one Houston found is on Alibaba website.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

dfwcowboy said:


> They claim "dial diameter" is 46mm and I'm pretty sure that isn't accurate. Most likely they are measuring the part of the case that slopes downward. From the looks of it the effective lug-to-lug distance isn't all that great and you get a significant downward angle, so I suspect this watch is going to do just fine on smaller wrists.


Hmmm, I dunno. If you look at the location of the date wheel, taking into account that there's no chapter ring and it's an NH36 movement, it looks pretty far from the edge of the dial. That should be an indicator of the size watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fandi said:


> Typed 'SKX007' on Ali Express website but couldn't find anyone selling it. If you find one, please share it here. The one Houston found is on Alibaba website.


https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1Fa2r


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

fandi said:


> Typed 'SKX007' on Ali Express website but couldn't find anyone selling it. If you find one, please share it here. The one Houston found is on Alibaba website.


#Aliexpress US $119.54 14%OFF | SKX007 men's Watch Business Casual Automatic Luminous Sport Waterproof Watch Mechanical diving
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6LAva4

I bought from Alibaba BTW.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm interested in a Borealis Sea Storm homage (Fifty Fathom homage?) from Steeldive but I don't know if I go with the nodate+logo standard white index one, or the bio-hazard date no-logo brown index one?








They will be about the same price on AliEx 10th anniversary sale. I really like the vintage look of the brownish indices, but the hazard logo, and most of all the date much less  Should I play it safe and take the more 'go everywhere' standard look?

Any owner of one of these with feedback? Other's opinions are also welcome TIA!

Nicolas


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Heimdallr are making waves
https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/163-marine-master-6309-bronze-turtle.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> I'm interested in a Borealis Sea Storm homage (Fifty Fathom homage?) from Steeldive but I don't know if I go with the nodate+logo standard white index one, or the bio-hazard date no-logo brown index one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-your-steeldive-sharkey-san-martin-5098991-2.html#post50644817
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-your-steeldive-sharkey-san-martin-5098991-6.html#post50668299
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/show-your-steeldive-sharkey-san-martin-5098991-6.html#post50668733
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-1270.html#post50451587


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> I'm interested in a Borealis Sea Storm homage (Fifty Fathom homage?) from Steeldive


Notice the different numeral font on the "radiation" dial. This is what kept me from buying it, the design looks too modern. Also some sellers are offering it without the drilled lugs, better to double check this before placing an order.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

konax said:


> Notice the different numeral font on the "radiation" dial. This is what kept me from buying it, the design looks too modern. Also some sellers are offering it without the drilled lugs, better to double check this before placing an order.


Steeldive dropped the drilled-lugs version and streamlined their production now.
So expect a date window, non-drilled lugs etc.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive dropped the drilled-lugs version and streamlined their production now.
> So expect a date window, non-drilled lugs etc.


Ok thanks, you just saved me €150.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

fandi said:


> Typed 'SKX007' on Ali Express website but couldn't find anyone selling it. If you find one, please share it here. The one Houston found is on Alibaba website.


#Aliexpress ￡104.41 14%OFF | SKX007 men's Watch Business Casual Automatic Luminous Sport Waterproof Watch Mechanical diving
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BONd95

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> Ok thanks, you just saved me €150.


That being said, there are sellers who differentiate between both the ones with no-dates and vice versa.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000557063838.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000741592615.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> That being said, there are sellers who differentiate between both the ones with no-dates and vice versa.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000557063838.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000741592615.html


Thanks but no thanks, reading the reviews linked above it's really too much of a gamble, I prefer to spend my money on something else.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Oh really? Link please!!


Yeah, me too please!

I have a Seiko Orange Monster (7S26-0350) and these now typically sell in (very) used condition on Ebay for over £300. That's around 2.5x what I paid for mine new.

Having said that, it is Hardlex, came with a crap plastic strap and has the noisiest, annoying rotor I've ever heard. Still, it's an Orange Monster, so there! :-d


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Thanks but no thanks, reading the reviews linked above it's really too much of a gamble, I prefer to spend my money on something else.


I agree. The presentation lacks order - some with, some without the date window, but all laid out in no particular rhyme or reason. Some are shown twice.
Why?

Too sloppy to win my trust.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The quick review of the other Onola watch I recently received is now up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I agree. The presentation lacks order - some with, some without the date window, but all laid out in no particular rhyme or reason. Some are shown twice.
> Why?
> 
> Too sloppy to win my trust.


As mentioned by Deskbound, it seems they streamlined their production now to NO date, NO drilled lugs, and silver-polished hands. (actually quite soon after I got ~$50 refunded after opening a dispute about mine lol). I prefer it without date tbh

I'm wearing mine now. I really love it! Everything is very solid and well-made, great specs. It's on-par with San Martin in terms of components etc, it's just that Steeldive is a smaller company atm so the QC might not be on par. Still a very solid brand as far as AliX goes.

If you're looking for a 1950s fifty fathoms homage, I think this is 100% the best value option. Helson Skindiver is basically the same watch but at ~3x the same price.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Guys, what the h is this?? I'm assuming it's homaging something?









It looks a bit ridiculous and way too big...but also very retro and quirky, I love it!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...8#0#131923#9_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18

Wish it was a smaller (48mm..) and had a SS case (it's alloy). Also only 3bar. But for ~$17 worth a punt lol. Would gladly pay a lot more for a smaller case that's SS :/


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just received my Skmei 1134, homage to the square G-Shock DW-5600, in its _Halloween _ version (black case + orange display) ! 









Ok, long story short: I bought it for a mod but it's too large so my first reaction was a slight disappointment. But after trying it OMG  that is an awesome G homage with an orange twist for less than a meal out!! (which I can't do all with the confinement so the watch was the good investment )









It took 22 days to reach me, in line with the pre-cataclysm shipping delays. It's a little bigger than I'm used to, at 50 mm wide including the buttons protection, but the dial itself is just 44 x 40 mm so it's wearable (same as an original 'G' I think).









The negative display on orange filter and the electronic backlight are simply AWESOME  <-- mind blown. Pictures do not give credit to the readability and light brightness...









Is it with all the negative displays? At a certain angle the numbers look transparent, like punch holes in an orange carton sheet, so cool!









I'm also happily surprised by the strap: not silicone per se but a stretchable and rather comfortable elastomere!









The functions are the classic alarm and stopwatch and that's pretty all. Plus the usual 12h/24h time + day & date.

All in all, the first disappointment on the size passed, it's a really cool watch with a unique orange negative display. I'm not sure Casio issued such a display in one of their G-Shocks? A quick google search showed orange cases but not displays...

The Skmei 1134 will be $8.10 after discount (7,50€) on next Friday's sale. Get it here: https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0AKNZ


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Guys, what the h is this?? I'm assuming it's homaging something?
> 
> View attachment 14975959
> 
> ...


Yes homage to a cluster ....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Guys, what the h is this?? I'm assuming it's homaging something?
> 
> View attachment 14975959
> 
> ...


Hi John, don't buy it: I have one at home I'm not wearing. When all of this blow over I'll send it to you  Send me a PM and let's exchange addresses ok?


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Bit surprised as didn't think this would turn up 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0upSf


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Yes homage to a cluster ....


Is that a Covid joke?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I just received my Skmei 1134, homage to the square G-Shock DW-5600, in its _Halloween _ version (black case + orange display) !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks really good for the money.

There's also this one that's quite good too:

#Aliexpress Your ￡1.75 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTWMkr

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Hi John, don't buy it: I have one at home I'm not wearing. When all of this blow over I'll send it to you  Send me a PM and let's exchange addresses ok?


Oh what's wrong with it, why are you not wearing it? Too big? I figured it couldn't be great at that price

That's a kind offer! But I think shipping it from France to UK or NL would cost the same as getting it off AliX haha


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Has my eye on this for a while now. Could be tempted at this price.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡201.98 20%OFF | Tuna SBDC051/053 Men Automatic Watches Full Luminous Kanagawa Ocean Wave Dial 200m WaterProof Stainless Steel diving Wrist watch
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0EFzt
> ...


[Not my vids nor watches but looks nice enough on the hand]


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

So here I am sitting here contemplating something or other when I get an email from Yon Ali-Xpress.

Oh Joy, just when the afternoon was getting a bit boring and all I am getting is Text messages from the UK Government, telling me to stay at home!

So do I want to buy one of these?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000498790972.html?gps-id=ru_edm_recommend&scm=1007.25755.141389.0&scm_id=1007.25755.141389.0&scm-url=1007.25755.141389.0&pvid=b9a5b25f-9169-45e3-8c74-a84f25ceee39&userTouchChannel=targetEdm&smiId=biz_search_product:3001:85d259c4072b47b8b9251129d464b48c&tracelog=rowan&rowan_id1=houyi_target_edm_1_en_US_2020-03-24&rowan_msg_id=5909biz_search_product:3001:85d259c4072b47b8b9251129d464b48c_94556$33ac26342a374a479631cee87abd28d0&ck=in_edm_other

Err Yes, sort of well, maybe??

Only I just got this offer from an eBay Seller to buy this beastie? The eBay short description is a killer "men's Watch Business Casual Automatic Luminous Sport Waterproof Watch SKX007" But it looks like a Sharkie or a Sharkie Clone Homage of an SKX007??

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mens-Watch-Business-Casual-Automatic-Luminous-Sport-Waterproof-Watch-SKX007/274148337964?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=574271864378&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649

So here I am thinking that all of a suddenlink I have won one of those Internet popularity contests that I have no recollection of ever entering.

What do you reckon? One of those new Covid-19 variants? Well it does come from China after all :think: I sort of like both a bit, sort of quite?

I could afford to buy both? But maybe my best course of action is to sit down, shut up, do what the UK Government says and Socially Isolate!

Or are things in China starting to get a bit desperate, now that they are coming back into the Land of the Living, just as their big markets in Europe and the US are starting to fall off the Cliff o|

Best regards,
Jim (Just descending into navel contemplation mode)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Oh what's wrong with it, why are you not wearing it? Too big? I figured it couldn't be great at that price
> 
> That's a kind offer! But I think shipping it from France to UK or NL would cost the same as getting it off AliX haha


Nah, tracked shipping would be something like 3 to 5 euro max. Simple shipping even less... I'll cover it that's nothing 

I'm not wearing it mostly because it's too big yes. I slimmed the horde but forgot this one (and a few other AliEx cheapos) in a drawer. You tell me if you want it, I'll be glad to send it to you (and if simple shipping I can even add a few others).

Nicolas


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> So here I am sitting here contemplating something or other when I get an email from Yon Ali-Xpress.
> 
> Oh Joy, just when the afternoon was getting a bit boring and all I am getting is Text messages from the UK Government, telling me to stay at home!
> 
> ...


You really could not go wrong with either of these so you might as well get them before the Forex Death Curl.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

DaveG46 said:


> Bit surprised as didn't think this would turn up
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0upSf


Looks good, what do you think of it? They do a rather nice pelagos homage that I'm quite tempted to get.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Looks good, what do you think of it? They do a rather nice pelagos homage that I'm quite tempted to get.


I like it bracelet feels a bit cheap but other than that it's good shall see how it where's overtime. I got this one last week


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> So here I am sitting here contemplating something or other when I get an email from Yon Ali-Xpress.
> 
> Oh Joy, just when the afternoon was getting a bit boring and all I am getting is Text messages from the UK Government, telling me to stay at home!
> 
> ...


Alibaba is the cheapest site for the SKX007 homages. https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Hot-Sale-TURTLE-SKX007-Mechanical-Automatic_62440685286.html

I think AliExpress is cheapest on the Addies, and they keep popping up as ads in my Facebook and Flipboard feeds.

I'm not sure how anything gets shipped out of China right now, since all the airlines seem to have cut their international flights to the bone. My watches have mostly been shipped by air. A few years back they may have also come by ship, but that doesn't seem any less problematic.

The US Postal Service has seen such a drop off in mail due to COVID-19, their revenue will be critical by June 2020.

For about the same money, the SKX007 has a lumed, ceramic bezel. The Addies has an aluminum bezel insert, but it comes on a nice looking SS bracelet and claims 30ATM WR.






This "Sharkey" Tuna has a ceramic bezel insert for $119 (Alibaba).















There is also a Steeldive SD1970 (6105 homage) for $78 to $88 (Alibaba), that also has a lumed, ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

,


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That dial misalignment is INSANE !!! G zuss. 
You'd think they would at least photoshop it to look ok, but I guess they really dont give two chits.



HoustonReal said:


> View attachment 14976889





HoustonReal said:


> View attachment 14976887


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> That dial misalignment is INSANE !!! G zuss.
> You'd think they would at least photoshop it to look ok, but I guess they really dont give two chits.


I'm not saying it aligns perfectly, because the picture makes it hard to know for certain, but I'm not seeing a huge problem. The angle of the photo does lead to some parallax distortion, since the camera was about 30 degrees off a straight overhead view.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Aftermarket stainless steel bracelet unfortunately. I talked with the Bodery vendor for a while, he promised a fitting bracelet (the one you can see on their other non-titanium watch) but after days of exchanging, getting the size from the factory, sending me nice pictures, he said the bracelet was not fitting >_< I guess the factory told him otherwise and he tried it just before sending, which is actually a good move.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> What is the strap width? Says 18mm of Ali but they are not accurate often


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Lige 1853 automatic calendar watch ~32-38$ on ali (check link in Youtube video description)


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> Lige 1853 automatic calendar watch ~32-38$ on ali (check link in Youtube video description)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What on earth have they done to that dial? It's split at the bottom and either side of the open heart seems to be raised to accommodate the fitting (00:27 in the video shows it). Hmm. I was going to take a punt until I saw that.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

leastonh said:


> What on earth have they done to that dial? It's split at the bottom and either side of the open heart seems to be raised to accommodate the fitting (00:27 in the video shows it). Hmm. I was going to take a punt until I saw that.


The promo pictures have me sold. I'm definitely going to wear my Lige 1853 automatic calendar watch that my Czech supermodel lover gave me on my way out to my $70 million Global Express.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

madmak said:


> What is the strap width? Says 18mm of Ali but they are not accurate often


The Boderry lugs are 20 mm


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> The promo pictures have me sold. I'm definitely going to wear my Lige 1853 automatic calendar watch that my Czech supermodel lover gave me on my way out to my $70 million Global Express.


LOL.

I've spent too much time browsing AliX due to this thread, and your comment is so true it hurts. Photoshopped renders of watches on arms with impossibly bright Lume, bad videos of catalogue level eastern European models doing weird things with their arms/wrists to emphasize the watch while some awful public domain "soulful" song plays in the background.

Some of the design choices are baffling. I saw one Carnival watch that looked like it tried to put every complication ever made into the dial. Not kidding. Day, month, 24 hour dials, the 24 hour dial also had a day/night behind it for some reason. Weird mix of Roman numerals and then a cutout with the words "five six seven" on the bottom of the dial.

I sort of want to buy one just to disassemble it and see what sort of bodged movement they put in to power that mess.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

leastonh said:


> What on earth have they done to that dial? It's split at the bottom and either side of the open heart seems to be raised to accommodate the fitting (00:27 in the video shows it). Hmm. I was going to take a punt until I saw that.


it's actually an Homage to a JLC turbillon








But, I agree. it's a weird dial design


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Why settle for one date and time when you can have two dates and time!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32822015580.html


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> The Boderry lugs are 20 mm


Thanks! How good is the titanium? I just ordered the skeleton version. Excited for my first titanium watch!


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Anyone got one of these?:
https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000307880715.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.22082e0eQqIVNV
WAKNOER with day/date complication just like the rolex day/date. Looks like solid bracelet and dg2813 movement. If you want to buy the movement itself you pay about 18 dollars, so the watch itself is only 10 more. Seems like a good deal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

madmak said:


> Thanks! How good is the titanium? I just ordered the skeleton version. Excited for my first titanium watch!


It's lightweight  other than that I see no difference from stainless steel: same coldness, same shiny surface. I even managed to make a scuff behind the lug with a tiny screwdriver in order to test the so-called harder resistance to scratching... As I do not know of any mean to test for titanium, I guess I'll never be sure if it's real or if it's any other kind of steel/alloy... (sorry if I ruined your excitement!!)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Veda88 said:


> Anyone got one of these?:
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000307880715.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.22082e0eQqIVNV
> WAKNOER with day/date complication just like the rolex day/date. Looks like solid bracelet and dg2813 movement. If you want to buy the movement itself you pay about 18 dollars, so the watch itself is only 10 more. Seems like a good deal.


If you're ok with the below-the-belt connotation brand, it's a standard $20-30 AliExpress watch. I certainly wouldn't expect a solid stainless steel bracelet for that price. As per DG2813 it's really cheaper purchased in bulk - what all these factories are doing - so I wouldn't be too sure of the value-for-money on those.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Veda88 said:


> Anyone got one of these?:
> https://nl.aliexpress.com/item/4000307880715.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.22082e0eQqIVNV
> WAKNOER with day/date complication just like the rolex day/date. Looks like solid bracelet and dg2813 movement. If you want to buy the movement itself you pay about 18 dollars, so the watch itself is only 10 more. Seems like a good deal.


According to the one Chinglish review I could find on YouTube, the bezel is fixed (does not rotate).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

After massacring my sterile Corgeut Speedmaster Professional 'Moonwatch' I ordered the branded mecaquartz version and did a "battle of the Corgeut Moonwatches"  See my review here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/battle-corgeut-speedy-pro-moonwatches-5152967.html


----------



## Rorskhach (Mar 15, 2020)

Any great aliexpress watches out there?


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

Rorskhach said:


> Any great aliexpress watches out there?


Gotta back read buddy

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

mougino said:


> If you're ok with the below-the-belt connotation brand, it's a standard $20-30 AliExpress watch. I certainly wouldn't expect a solid stainless steel bracelet for that price. As per DG2813 it's really cheaper purchased in bulk - what all these factories are doing - so I wouldn't be too sure of the value-for-money on those.


Might be my english (not native)... But can you explain the "below the belt connotation"? I cannot find the reference?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Veda88 said:


> Might be my english (not native)... But can you explain the "below the belt connotation"? I cannot find the reference?


WAKNOER sounds like WANKER. If you're not familiar with the term look the Wikipedia article for it.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Lige 1853 automatic calendar watch ~32-38$ on ali (check link in Youtube video description)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually don't mind that bracelet though, looks to be solid too...?


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> After massacring my sterile Corgeut Speedmaster Professional 'Moonwatch' ....


:-x:-x:-x









:-d:-d:-d


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Silly question but isn't there a way to "save" the watch with black paint or something like that ?
I say silly because I'm all thumbs and would not know how to proceed...

When normal life restarts, would you be kind enough to give notice of what watch you get rid off and where ? :-d
I was reading the last 30 pages of this thread and I find your idea of leaving unwanted watches in public libraries very nice :-! 

100 miles south from Paris I would not know where to give away my stuff. Maybe should we create an app' for that and get more success than Pokemon Go.:think::think::think:


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mougino said:


> madmak said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks! How good is the titanium? I just ordered the skeleton version. Excited for my first titanium watch!
> ...


A magnet won't stick to titanium


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

kovy71 said:


> RightOne said:
> 
> 
> > They state that it is 12.5mm thick in the description, so if true that is quite nice.
> ...


Just catching up with this thread. This looks ace design wise, right up my alley with a maurice lacroix aikon, balticus stardust and ap royal oak vibe going on, may just pick one up.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any opinions on this Pagani Design PD1627M?
The movement is obviously not a TMI VD57 which is a quartz chronograph.
Is it a quality chinese auto?

https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/32836709982.html?mb=O6QAJbxd3BNGpyY&srcSns=Copy+to+Clipboard&tid=white_backgroup_101&tt=sns_Copy&image=Ha8c921c0e2ff455ca084718f52690457R.jpg&aff_request_id=34c29fe499e84141b3cba564ad371d66-1585182584289-01294-_dZiCt36&spreadType=socialShare&aff_platform=default&sk=_dZiCt36&aff_trace_key=34c29fe499e84141b3cba564ad371d66-1585182584289-01294-_dZiCt36&businessType=ProductDetail&templateId=white_backgroup_101&title=%E2%82%AC+61%2C05++45%25de+desconto+%7C+Rel%C3%B3gio+autom%C3%A1tico+de+borracha+de+silicone+do+esporte+dos+homens+rel%C3%B3gio+masculino+novo+rel%C3%B3gio+masculino&platform=AE&terminal_id=b62b768c4fb34d898b12decead8adb07


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

cuica said:


> Any opinions on this Pagani Design PD1627M?
> The movement is obviously not a TMI VD57 which is a quartz chronograph.
> Is it a quality chinese auto?
> 
> https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/32836709982.html?mb=O6QAJbxd3BNGpyY&srcSns=Copy+to+Clipboard&tid=white_backgroup_101&tt=sns_Copy&image=Ha8c921c0e2ff455ca084718f52690457R.jpg&aff_request_id=34c29fe499e84141b3cba564ad371d66-1585182584289-01294-_dZiCt36&spreadType=socialShare&aff_platform=default&sk=_dZiCt36&aff_trace_key=34c29fe499e84141b3cba564ad371d66-1585182584289-01294-_dZiCt36&businessType=ProductDetail&templateId=white_backgroup_101&title=%E2%82%AC+61%2C05++45%25de+desconto+%7C+Rel% C3%B3gio+autom%C3%A1tico+de+borracha+de+silicone+d o+esporte+dos+homens+rel%C3%B3gio+masculino+novo+r el%C3%B3gio+masculino&platform=AE&terminal_id=b62b768c4fb34d898b12decead8adb07


Too big for my taste


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

I need to replace the silver hands of the Cadisen C-1009G (Longines Conquest Homage) but can't use the case back opener. Can't use the rubber ball to open. There's a notch at 11 o'clock just like most quartz snap in case back but it's very tight. Does anyone know how to open it (this is one day you need to replace the movement). The hands I got match with the hour indices unlike the stock silver hands. Thanks


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Nevermind. I found a tutorial by Relative Time for exact same watch. He replaced the underwhelming silver hands.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi! Any Heimdallr/Sharkey SKX007 Pepsi bezel homages out there on AliExpress or AliBaba?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I couldn't resist in the end... And have just ordered these two:

https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/163-marine-master-6309-bronze-turtle.html

https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/155-vintage-seiko-homage-sbdc053-spb051.html

I managed to get both of them for $383 though. Using the promo code 'NEWS15' to get $15 off.









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I received my 1963 D304 Pilot's chrono or whatever you want to call this thing. Mine is the 38mm with sapphire and exhibition caseback so perhaps not the most true to the original, but the price was decent so I decided to go ahead and get one. The included NATO and "genuine" leather strap are marginal at best. The leather strap is better than what you get with most Chinese watches, but not by much. Although not as stiff, it's still not all that flexible or comfortable. i went ahead and ordered a Horween CXL strap since I don't have that many 18mm straps to choose from.

The watch is allegedly made by Sugess, for whatever that's worth. I could find nothing in or on the box that says Sugess, but the warranty card is in Chinese so for all I know it does say so. At any rate the watch itself is quite good. The movement measures +6 s/d averaged from 5 positions with very low positional error. Beat error was low and amplitude was good in all positions. The chrono buttons are crisp and are quite functional. The crown is too small for my liking on a hand winding watch, but it gets the job done. The finish is good, and I couldn't find anything wrong with the dial or hands.

I think I paid about what the watch sells for on the Friday sale, and shipping to the USA took 3 weeks.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000058243142.html


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Veda88 said:


> .... can you explain the "below the belt connotation"? I cannot find the reference?


Sure, my friend. It's from the world of professional boxing. There is a rule that you cannot throw a punch directed to any area below the belt. The reason is, it's too easy to sustain a serious injury in that area of the abdomen. So, a comment directed at you "below the belt" is deemed to be belittling, or insulting, in a manner that was uncalled for.



scrumpypaul said:


> A magnet won't stick to titanium


The steel innards of any watch are so close to even the tips of the lugs, it can easily throw-off the magnet. You may also possibly tweek the mechanism so that it ends up running too fast.


----------



## Rorskhach (Mar 15, 2020)

Any great quartz aliexpress watches out there?


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Veda88 said:


> Might be my english (not native)... But can you explain the "below the belt connotation"? I cannot find the reference?


To get more on this reference then look up about this man:- John Sholto Douglas, 9th Marquess of Queensberry, was a Scottish nobleman, remembered for his atheism, his outspoken views, his brutish manner, for lending his name to the "Queensberry Rules" that form the basis of modern boxing.

But just to throw a spanner into the Works I will quote you one of the favourite sayings of my Un-Armed Combat instructor in the late 1970's, "Remember, one it the nuts is worth three in the teeth" which just goes to show that while Boxing is a Sport, Un-Armed Combat is about, doing enough to get away with your life as quick as you can. ;-)

Regards Jim :-!


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Rorskhach said:


> Any great aliexpress watches out there?





Rorskhach said:


> Any great quartz aliexpress watches out there?


You should figure out how much you want to pay, and what kind of watch you want. With the information you have given "great aliexpress watches" and "great quartz aliexpress watches" the only thing we can say is, there are 1524 pages of mostly great aliexpress watches. Go read!


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

Rorskhach said:


> Any great aliexpress watches out there?





Rorskhach said:


> Any great quartz aliexpress watches out there?


You should figure out how much you want to pay, and what kind of watch you want. With the information you have given "great aliexpress watches" and "great quartz aliexpress watches" the only thing we can say is, there are 1524 pages of mostly great aliexpress watches. Go read!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

A review of the Pagani Design yachtmaster/subby melange by Jody at Just One More Watch:


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Received my MFG stainless steel case and bracelet for my G shock DW5600 today, only 2 weeks after ordering.

Got it fitted, very easy to do, the bracelet adjustment was slightly fiddly as its held together with spring bars. 

I'm very happy, it looks the business, and for a total investment of about £85 I've got a stainless G Shock.


----------



## Rorskhach (Mar 15, 2020)

The first one was a typo hehe. I forgot to type the "quartz"


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Rorskhach said:


> The first one was a typo hehe. I forgot to type the "quartz"


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32845117370.html


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> After massacring my sterile Corgeut Speedmaster Professional 'Moonwatch' I ordered the branded mecaquartz version and did a "battle of the Corgeut Moonwatches"  See my review here:
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/battle-corgeut-speedy-pro-moonwatches-5152967.html


"Omage", damn that's clever ?


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Besides the CIGA - are there other _skeleton_ type watches worth of note available on Ali?

I'm thinking of picking one up during the sale as long as it has automatic and sapphire.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Kosmo5 said:


> Besides the CIGA - are there other _skeleton_ type watches worth of note available on Ali?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking one up during the sale as long as it has automatic and sapphire.


I bought this one - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637352302.html. Has highbeat movement, sapphire and titanium for $124.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Kosmo5 said:


> Besides the CIGA - are there other _skeleton_ type watches worth of note available on Ali?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking one up during the sale as long as it has automatic and sapphire.


Pagani Design have a skeleton watch. It's only of note because other PD watches are well regarded here.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32961575942.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail

It's a big one claiming to be 43mm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Kosmo5 said:


> Besides the CIGA - are there other _skeleton_ type watches worth of note available on Ali?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking one up during the sale as long as it has automatic and sapphire.


Sea-gull
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000674059737.html








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000674021395.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I can't believe Sea-gull actually released their limited edition 'Red Sun' on Aliexpress.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000833185525.html [Shipping on 10 Apr]








Look like Sea-gull are finally serious about expanding it seems.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kosmo5 said:


> Besides the CIGA - are there other _skeleton_ type watches worth of note available on Ali?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking one up during the sale as long as it has automatic and sapphire.


Boderry Titanium high-beat with sweeping seconds: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP93ln


----------



## dnB (Oct 1, 2014)

madmak said:


> I bought this one - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637352302.html. Has highbeat movement, sapphire and titanium for $124.


Were you able to buy it at that price right now? I'm still seeing it at $147.49


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

dnB said:


> madmak said:
> 
> 
> > I bought this one - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637352302.html. Has highbeat movement, sapphire and titanium for $124.
> ...


Shows at $123.99 for me. Maybe a location difference?


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> I can't believe Sea-gull actually released their limited edition 'Red Sun' on Aliexpress.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000833185525.html [Shipping on 10 Apr]
> View attachment 14981303
> 
> ...


I can't believe their asking price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dnB said:


> Were you able to buy it at that price right now? I'm still seeing it at $147.49


The sale starts on March 27 (tomorrow), so no you cannot buy it for $124 now.

Regarding the sale price, I see a difference in price between the browser ($132.49) and the app price ($129.99). There are up to $6 in coupons available. So, in order to get the lowest price, you should buy during the sale in the app with as many coupons as you can get applied to the sale.

I am not exactly sure how the coupons work, but my experience has been they are generally available in $2 increments. I don't know exactly how one becomes eligible for the full $6.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> I can't believe their asking price.


These are pretty high quality divers from the reviews I've seen. I think they are going to compare well with other divers in a similar price range. This particular one is a special edition and the price reflects it. The standard version runs about $300-400.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That anniversary watch is for Chinese / Sea-gull fans. It's a very nice watch but ~£500 is entry-level Swiss territory, and for that price I would always go for something like a Hamilton/Glycine/Steinhart diver instead. 


Btw, on inexpensive watches, I actually prefer low-beat movements. High-beat wears down more quickly and thus needs more frequent servicing. I don't really plan on servicing anything I buy from AliX (just running it as long as possible), so low-beat Seiko/Miyota is my ideal choice. 

Anybody feel the same?


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

This depends a lot on the price of service, I know I can get decent service in my country for a fraction of the price what would cost in US, for example. So I definitely plan to service them when the time comes.


----------



## Rorskhach (Mar 15, 2020)

What is the best Omega homage out there in terms of quality? Seen some phylida gmts and bligers, but not so much in depth reviews about them.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tim_herremans said:


> I can't believe their asking price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They want about $700 for their 65th Anniversary D304 on TaoBao, and $798 on AliExpress.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Any diamond selector tests on Carnival watches? All the Ali vendors claim Sapphire, but I'm just used to them lying about it. 

I'm eyeing a Carnival watch, but I don't want a Bau-style watch with mineral crystal.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Letter T said:


> This depends a lot on the price of service, I know I can get decent service in my country for a fraction of the price what would cost in US, for example. So I definitely plan to service them when the time comes.


What country you in?

Here a simple service is about €/£100-150: more than most automatic watches on AliX. i.e. you'd just buy a new one if it stops. Any watch on Ali below £100, that requires servicing/a new automatic movement, is practically to be treated as disposable where I live, unless you are a watchmaker/are buddies with a watchmaker/have sentimental value.

i.e. I'm treating the movements as time-bombs, and want one that will last as long as possible without a service. So Chinese-made high-beat is the last thing I'd personally want. Japanese (Seiko/Miyota) 21600bph is definitely my preferred.

**that is if you actually plan on wearing it 10 years down the line. It's also fine to accept that your inexpensive Chinese watch will wear/break down within that time, and not really worry too much about longevity beyond maybe the first 3-5 years. Especially at sub-£50 watches. But at £100+ I like the idea of some longevity.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Eastern Europe. I know of few watch guys that provide service for about $30, this is what I would call "standard" price here. Now, some are getting old and I see more of a problem in the future that there will be no one around to repair watches. Consumer society at it's best, everything and everyone is disposable.

I think that inherently Chinese watches do not offer great value beyond showing time, as opposed for some brands we have grown up with. I mean the intangible, the history, the story behind them. It can be seen at the amount of copy paste watches, and I understand that you can not make a history of a watch brand if it's just 5 years old.

On the other hand we can not all afford every watch that we find interesting and this is a place where Chinese have stepped in, at least for now. We'll see how far they go.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> I couldn't resist in the end... And have just ordered these two:
> 
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/163-marine-master-6309-bronze-turtle.html
> 
> ...


The bronze looks great!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Letter T said:


> Eastern Europe. I know of few watch guys that provide service for about $30, this is what I would call "standard" price here. Now, some are getting old and I see more of a problem in the future that there will be no one around to repair watches. Consumer society at it's best, everything and everyone is disposable.
> 
> I think that inherently Chinese watches do not offer great value beyond showing time, as opposed for some brands we have grown up with. I mean the intangible, the history, the story behind them. It can be seen at the amount of copy paste watches, and I understand that you can not make a history of a watch brand if it's just 5 years old.
> 
> On the other hand we can not all afford every watch that we find interesting and this is a place where Chinese have stepped in, at least for now. We'll see how far they go.


$30 is a great deal! Definitely worth servicing all the nice AliX watches at that price. I hope your local watchmakers live long & happy lives.

For me, locally it's more towards $150, so it's something I take into consideration when looking at watch movements, prices, longevity etc. 
Replacing the movement is more economical, but even that would cost somewhere around $90-100 (new movement + replacement fee by watchmakers here)


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> The promo pictures have me sold. I'm definitely going to wear my Lige 1853 automatic calendar watch that my Czech supermodel lover gave me on my way out to my $70 million Global Express.


Does she have a sister going spare? :-d

That said, supermodels tend to be a bit skinny for my tastes.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> it's actually an Homage to a JLC turbillon
> View attachment 14978371
> 
> 
> But, I agree. it's a weird dial design


It's executed better on the JLC and yet I still can't get my head around why they'd do something like that. Only £123,000 new or you can grab a bargain and buy one used for around £70,000.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> That anniversary watch is for Chinese / Sea-gull fans. It's a very nice watch but ~£500 is entry-level Swiss territory, and for that price I would always go for something like a Hamilton/Glycine/Steinhart diver instead.
> 
> Btw, on inexpensive watches, I actually prefer low-beat movements. High-beat wears down more quickly and thus needs more frequent servicing. I don't really plan on servicing anything I buy from AliX (just running it as long as possible), so low-beat Seiko/Miyota is my ideal choice.
> 
> Anybody feel the same?


Yep, I do. I tend to go for watches with Seiko if poss and I figure that if I love the watch enough to be wearing it when the movement is due a service in 10yrs, I'd just source a replacement and drop a new one in. Or, throw the whole thing in the bin.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> That anniversary watch is for Chinese / Sea-gull fans. It's a very nice watch but ~£500 is entry-level Swiss territory, and for that price I would always go for something like a Hamilton/Glycine/Steinhart diver instead.


There's also quite a few Seiko divers in that price range. I doubt there's too many Seagull divers sold in the US, but the company is catering to mostly an Asian market. Ironically those same Swiss manufacturers do as well to a large extent. They sell more watches in China alone than all of the US. We tend to view the market from our own western perspective, but manufacturers look to who is buying.

I don't particularly like this Seagull because of the size, but if they made a smaller one for $300 or less I'd be more interested.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If you're gonna get one of those Bluetooth, heart monitor, etc. watches, this is about the coolest looking one I've seen. And can't beat the price. Only drawback is a case that's "stainless steel with zinc alloy."

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000549221256.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Stainless steel, Seiko NH35 automatic movement and sapphire crystal for $50 or so, depending on what coupons you can get to work. Purportedly 100m water resistance, too.

And in a lot of different colorways.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000679833614.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Stainless steel, Seiko NH35 automatic movement and sapphire crystal for $50 or so, depending on what coupons you can get to work. Purportedly 100m water resistance, too.
> 
> And in a lot of different colorways.


For a few dollars more and a few less color choices they also have the PD-1651 which is basically the same watch at a smaller 40mm case size.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> The sale starts on March 27 (tomorrow), so no you cannot buy it for $124 now.
> 
> Regarding the sale price, I see a difference in price between the browser ($132.49) and the app price ($129.99). There are up to $6 in coupons available. So, in order to get the lowest price, you should buy during the sale in the app with as many coupons as you can get applied to the sale.
> 
> ...


I just messaged them. they gave me a $25 coupon, so yes you can buy it for $124


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

What the best option for a mechanical chrono? ST1908 movement looks incredible but the dial is of a dress watch. Wanted a sporty chronograph like the Pagani daytona homage but with a full mechanical movement. Any recommendations?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

madmak said:


> What the best option for a mechanical chrono? ST1908 movement looks incredible but the dial is of a dress watch. Wanted a sporty chronograph like the Pagani daytona homage but with a full mechanical movement. Any recommendations?


There is the Classic Alpha Daytona if you really desire the daytona so much.
Alpha Watch

If you want a better quality sporty mech chrono,
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000539249447.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000517798906.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000200463048.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000252492975.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

madmak said:


> What the best option for a mechanical chrono? ST1908 movement looks incredible but the dial is of a dress watch. Wanted a sporty chronograph like the Pagani daytona homage but with a full mechanical movement. Any recommendations?


There's some speedy homages out there like this one. Not sure if it has a ST19 or not and I'm less confident the quality will be that great. The 1963 D304 watches are quite sporty although perhaps not in the way you described. The Merkur FOD gets mentioned quite a bit and Merkur has several other ST19 based chronos.


----------



## Kosmo5 (Sep 24, 2007)

Some interesting newly released skeleton watches I have come across.

Sugess 36mm
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000151368921.html










T-winner
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000824198844.html










Forsining
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000154165888.html










Binger Skele Gshock
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000843249906.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> There is the Classic Alpha Daytona if you really desire the daytona so much.
> Alpha Watch





madmak said:


> *What the best option for a mechanical chrono? ST1908 movement *looks incredible but the dial is of a dress watch. Wanted a sporty chronograph like the Pagani daytona homage but *with a full mechanical movement. *Any recommendations?


Madmak,
Ya gotta go thru it: buy a low-priced mechanical chrono, be thrilled at the savings, by the goodlooks, then feel the burn of having wasted $, as it dies on you before it should.
Then, you will know: never do that again.

We all did that in the beginning. :-D


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Madmak,
> Ya gotta go thru it: buy a low-priced mechanical chrono, be thrilled at the savings, by the goodlooks, then feel the burn of having wasted $, as it dies on you before it should.
> Then, you will know: never do that again.
> 
> We all did that in the beginning. :-D


So the wisdom is to buy a quartz chrono? or an expensive mechanical?


----------



## FattMatt (Oct 12, 2018)

Are you after a day date chrono, or a stopwatch chrono?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

madmak said:


> So the wisdom is to buy a quartz chrono? or an expensive mechanical?


One or the other.

But sometimes, you can get a standard Valjoux 7750 for as low as 3 - 400. Sometimes.
V is the industry standard for mechanical chrono. Hearty and accurate.

But your choice will also depend on the subdial layout you wanna see on the dial.
Subdials at 3 6 9? Or 3 and 9? Or 6 9 12? Or 6 and 12?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> So the wisdom is to buy a quartz chrono? or an expensive mechanical?


It depends on what you're after and your budget.
I recommend these two though. 
Not had any issues with either of them.











https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

madmak said:


> So the wisdom is to buy a quartz chrono? or an expensive mechanical?


Depends on what you are looking for. You get what you paid for.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/ques...ne-man-operation-escapement-time-3058602.html
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/aidophedo-moonphase-saga-5079899.html

I still love my Aidophedo :-d


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> One or the other.
> 
> But sometimes, you can get a standard Valjoux 7750 for as low as 3 - 400. Sometimes.
> V is the industry standard for mechanical chrono. Hearty and accurate.
> ...


3 6 9 is perfect! any links to 7750 watches?


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Does anyone know the size of this Lobinni Interlaken? I doubt it's 44mm as their website states.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...er_id=e3b37f86b5da4131a8fc2a80cf7fdcd8&is_c=N


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

*Coronavirus shipping restriction due to the lock down of countries*
Dear beloved guests of WR Watches,

Due to the complication of COVID19 situation in certain countries. We regret to inform you that we have receive notice from DHL regarding the following suspension of exports to countries as follow:

India, Nepal, Pakistan, Burkina Faso, Guinea-Bissau, Comoros, Mauritius, Reunion, Rwanda, Seychelles, Somalia, Sao Tome and Principe Belgium, the Republic of Somalia, Mayotte, Libya, Venezuela

Certain countries has also set up their restriction of delivery to the places listed below:
Spain
Pickup and delivery services are suspended for
08700, 08710, 08711, 08712, 08788

Austria
The following zip pickup and delivery services will be affected (quarantine area)
5542
5611, 5612, 5630, 5632, 5645
6553, 6555, 6561, 6563, 6580
6754, 6762, 6763, 6767
6888
9844

France
The following zip pickup and delivery services will be affected (quarantine area)
07000-07099
07110-07999
26110-26190
26217-26900

Portugal
The following zip pickup and delivery services will be affected
3880000-3880999
3885000-3885999

Italy has added the following affected areas.
GENOVA: from 16010 to 16167;
Modena: from 41010 to 41126;
PESCARA: from 65010 to 65129;
CHIETI: from 66011 to 66100;
AQUILA: from 67030 to 67038;
FOGGIA: 71051;
ARIANO IRPINO: 83031;
SALA CONSILINA: 84036;
CAGGIANO: 84030;
POLLA: 84035;
ATENA LUCANA: 84030;
PROCIDA: 80079;
CAMPOBASSO: from 86010 to 86100

In order to prevent the spread of the new corona virus, most European countries have adopted compulsory quarantine measures, and delivery services will be affected; please take note of the following if your area has been impacted.

Source:
https://wrwatches.com/pages/coronavirus-shipping-restriction-due-to-the-lock-down-of-countries

Found this on the Wrwatches site


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If you're gonna get one of those Bluetooth, heart monitor, etc. watches, this is about the coolest looking one I've seen. And can't beat the price. Only drawback is a case that's "stainless steel with zinc alloy."
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000549221256.html
> 
> View attachment 14982375


Product details - Size: M Dimension: 46 mm diameter (!) holly guacamole I don't want to know the diameter of their 'XL' size 

Also the photoshop is too strong on that one... You can find reviews + real life pictures from the pictures you gotta like plastic looking alloy...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Madmak,
> Ya gotta go thru it: buy a low-priced mechanical chrono, be thrilled at the savings, by the goodlooks, then feel the burn of having wasted $, as it dies on you before it should.
> Then, you will know: never do that again.
> 
> We all did that in the beginning. :-D


I'm still waiting for my Seagull chronos to die on me and it's been years... How long am I still supposed to wait? 'Feeling the burn of wasted $' sounds kinda fun


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rorskhach said:


> Any great quartz aliexpress watches out there?


Don't know how many responses you got, but there is one AliX Quartz watch that you should buy a copy of IMHO :-








I bought two of these beasties and I wear them as a Beater come almost posh almost Dress Watch/Beater/I want something Cheap & Reliable.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000005671877.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.53614c4drSVSq1

I bought this one for under £15 getting on for two years ago now and with the Seiko movement, it just works! For the money these are the ideal watch to wear or give as a gift! Most of my family, Girls and Boys love these watches, they cost less than getting batteries changed on most normal Quartz watches in these parts............. Which is why the family now give their watches to me to change the batteries!

Cheers, Jim :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> I'm still waiting for my Seagull chronos to die on me and it's been years... How long am I still supposed to wait? 'Feeling the burn of wasted $' sounds kinda fun


I went through the burn twice w/ the ST19. Well, 3 times, actually....
Because, it happened twice in one watch alone! 
Bought from a German seller. It died within a week.
So, went all the way to Portugal to get "repaired". 
Then, after 3 months, it came back, and died again within days.
ARRRRRRGHH!!

It had such a handsome dial too. 
I still have it somewhere. 
I'd be happy to have the movement swapped *IF* I can be somewhat sure of the success. But nobody near me wants to touch it. Bcz, Chinese movement. SIGH


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I went through the burn twice w/ the ST19. Well, 3 times, actually....
> Because, it happened twice in one watch alone!
> Bought from a German seller. It died within a week.
> So, went all the way to Portugal to get "repaired".
> ...


Find a good watchmaker to replace the click spring. Or you could just take the case back off and hold the click in place with pegwood and wind it up. LOL And yes I have done that before I wanted to make sure it ran fine before I expended the effort to replace the spring.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ilitig8 said:


> Find a good watchmaker to replace the click spring. Or you could just take the case back off and hold the click in place with pegwood and wind it up. LOL And yes I have done that before I wanted to make sure it ran fine before I expended the effort to replace the spring.


WHOA!!!
You speak the occult language of Jedi-Fremen Horologists of old.
I am but a padawan who has only the foggiest grasp of this mystical art.

I shall do my due diligence and try to decipher your meaning.

You: "There is no try. Do or do not."

Me: "D'OH!"


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Calling on the experts here, is there a movement in Ali watches that’s a clone of a Seiko 7N42 or VX42?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Supposedly I was NOT to buy any new watch...I have 18 watches now and if I include the actual number of combinations with straps that I wear it is near 30...
And I have some really nice watches I have worn very little.
I think I was straight with myself. 
But in the end...I just got 2 new watches today 
I don't know how to stop. Supposedly my collection was complete. 
But I did not have a digital watch, so why not get a really cheap all metal one? It's just 10 euros, so why not.
And while I was at it I also got the pagani autavia homage in green with the rose gold (?) case and green leather strap because I did not have a green watch in my collection. And since summer is coming I also got a nato strap to go along to be able to go swimming with it...
I believe I have to hang out to the Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC) thread more...
Now I have too many watches to enjoy and I don't have enough time to wear them


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just completed my 10th anniversary Sale purchases. I got 1 serious watch, and some funk stuff to do as projects (in a few weeks when I'll receive them) to not lose my mind at home:

*The Serious Watch:*








PARNIS 42 mm Pilot Chrono  for just EUR 50.50 (EUR -1.84 of seller savings + EUR -5.31 special discount)

*The Funky One:*









One of the PANARS Digi Watch I'm already fond of, with one of those über comfortable silicone straps to go with it. Total EUR 8.65 including a EUR -0.89 special discount.

And finally, my...

*'Day Of The Tentacle' project:*








Two Purple/Green Digi Cheapos and yet again another purple & green silicone strap to mix & match  Total of EUR 15.45 after EUR -1.84 seller savings and EUR -2.66 special discount.

With this last watch, I'm sure that I will feel like I can...











NB: I got the 'special discounts' from the $2 10th anniversary Coupon Pack: $-6 for order over $45 + $-3 for order over $15 + $-1 for order over $5.

Nicolas


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> I still love my Aidophedo :-d


Hao SSUAI !! :-!
What's a good price for this?

Am trying to see if they're "on sale" now, or they were always that price. 240 or so.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Stainless steel, Seiko NH35 automatic movement and sapphire crystal for $50 or so, depending on what coupons you can get to work. Purportedly 100m water resistance, too.
> 
> And in a lot of different colorways.
> 
> ...


I picked one up on Wish for $2 including shipping. 43mm is a bit large for me, but two bucks
I'm looking to get the 40mm. I think the price will soon drop a little

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Madmak,
> Ya gotta go thru it: buy a low-priced mechanical chrono, be thrilled at the savings, by the goodlooks, then feel the burn of having wasted $, as it dies on you before it should.
> Then, you will know: never do that again.
> 
> We all did that in the beginning. :-D


I haven't heard too many reports of ST19s dying. Most of the issues I've heard about are QC issues from less than reputable manufacturers and resellers. The 1963 reissue has been around for a while now and there's a ton of them out there. I'm sure a few have had issues just based on the volume and the complications of the movement, but if these things were routinely dying I'm sure we'd know about it. I suspect the vast majority have no issues at all.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I went through the burn twice w/ the ST19. Well, 3 times, actually....
> Because, it happened twice in one watch alone!
> Bought from a German seller. It died within a week.
> So, went all the way to Portugal to get "repaired".
> ...


You can buy the entire movement for $63. Any watchmaker should be able to swap it out or you can do it yourself easily enough.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dfwcowboy said:


> ... ST19s ... if these things were routinely dying I'm sure we'd know about it. I suspect the vast majority have no issues at all.


Once bitten twice shy, is all.
So, those reports of failure happen'd to grab my attention more.
And we do have them here on WUS.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dfwcowboy said:


> You can buy the entire movement for $63. Any watchmaker should be able to swap it out or you can do it yourself easily enough.


Thx for that. But dang it they won't ship to where I am.
Y da fudge not????


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

crAss said:


> Supposedly I was NOT to buy any new watch...I have 18 watches now and if I include the actual number of combinations with straps that I wear it is near 30...
> And I have some really nice watches I have worn very little.
> I think I was straight with myself.
> But in the end...I just got 2 new watches today
> ...


Nope, none of us can relate to this at all, it's just you!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Just completed my 10th anniversary Sale purchases. I got 1 serious watch, and some funk stuff to do as projects (in a few weeks when I'll receive them) to not lose my mind at home:
> 
> *The Serious Watch:*
> 
> ...


Awesome, you've got to show us your Day of the Tentacle watch when you've put it together!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Awesome, you've got to show us your Day of the Tentacle watch when you've put it together!


[offtopic] Too bad there was never a maniac mansion 3...Just maybe I will play again the day of the tentacle due to the quarantine. Was fun that you could play the original maniac mansion from inside the day of the tentacle![/offtopic]


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> [offtopic] Too bad there was never a maniac mansion 3...Just maybe I will play again the day of the tentacle due to the quarantine. Was fun that you could play the original maniac mansion from inside the day of the tentacle![/offtopic]


I'm planning to replay the Monkey Island's if I have too much free time  but so far work from home keeps me busy enough...

[edit] AliExpress sellers be like:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> I'm planning to replay the Monkey Island's if I have too much free time  but so far work from home keeps me busy enough...
> 
> [edit] AliExpress sellers be like:


 damn, I'm going to have to see if I can get hold of those old games and re-play then.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Don't know how many responses you got, but there is one AliX Quartz watch that you should buy a copy of IMHO :-
> View attachment 14983105
> 
> 
> ...


Is the metal bracelet any good on Nakzen? 
Strap option would be easy to replace or I could even make one for myself but metal is not so easy.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Here's a video about the Ali sale and includes a number of watches well discussed here.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Been searching through the depths for a decent quality stainless field watch 38mm or under. Quartz is fine, under £50.

Found a Carnival that kinda fits the bill but any other suggestions? Everything I find is 40mm. Cheaper the better.










Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> Supposedly I was NOT to buy any new watch...I have 18 watches now and if I include the actual number of combinations with straps that I wear it is near 30...
> And I have some really nice watches I have worn very little.
> I think I was straight with myself.
> But in the end...I just got 2 new watches today
> ...


I tried the Abstinence Club and it failed me, miserably (officially anyway). I have bought at least half a dozen new watches since joining, so it's all good.

If you 'only' have 18 watches it's not quite enough and you should definitely keep going. The cut off point always seems to be on the horizon for me. Don't listen to the naysayers in here who reckon they've reduced their collection to 2 or 3 watches. It's a huge lie!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Letter T said:


> Is the metal bracelet any good on Nakzen?
> Strap option would be easy to replace or I could even make one for myself but metal is not so easy.


Not the best, but totally functional, but as you may guess It Does Rattle a Bit. But as I said, I bought Two, the Blue Dial one had the Metal Strap, which as I have said previously, does rattle, but apart from that I find it OK. Now the second one I bought had the supplied "Leather" strap, but I replaced it with a Metal Bracelet I bought on Fleabay for around £5 Quid! So comparing the two, it is around trying to find the difference between 6 and Two Threes. Which means that they are really subjectively different, but just remember, these watches cost me less than £20 Quid each! Now I bought a new Seiko Jubilee Bracelet recently and that cost the best part of these two watches complete!

So why did I buy these watches for myself and way too many for friends and family too! Basically a good friend turned up at my house about nearly a year a go, telling me that he had just paid £25 to have a battery replaced in a watch his Sons bought him a few years back, but around three months after, the watch failed. I was not confident that with my skills I could fix the watch! So rather than trying to fix it, I bought him a Nakzen as a stop gap. He was Totally Gob Smacked with it and thought it was wonderful! So I bought a few more to give to others. I still believe that they are a great watch for the money, in fact twice or three times what they cost. Yes they do have a few drawbacks, but then to be fair to some watches I paid 10X or 20X the money for!

You pays your money and takes your chances, but to put it into perspective, the money I paid for the first one I bought, was less than I paid for my Wife and I to have lunch in Starbucks!

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just published my latest review on the Reef Tiger Cocktail Time.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Received two of the watches I ordered a while back. Got stock in customs, but I didn't get told.

So I was excited to open them. But this is what greeted me.

This is the seller I bought them from.
Chicitem Store
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1qKpP

I've messaged them, so I'll see what that say. But I'll probably be disputing the Lobinni at least. I can probably live with the issue of the second hand on the AOUKE.









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> Here's a video about the Ali sale and includes a number of watches well discussed here.


Almost bought the aidephedo till I saw the this video. Bought the Pagani design daytona in two tone. fits the bill for an outrageous blingy watch


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Hmmm double posted by mistake. not sure how to delete a post.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fyioska said:


> Been searching through the depths for a decent quality stainless field watch 38mm or under. Quartz is fine, under £50.
> 
> Found a Carnival that kinda fits the bill but any other suggestions? Everything I find is 40mm. Cheaper the better.
> 
> ...


If you *really* want to buy on AliExpress, there's only one watch I found that fits the bill, but you've got to feel adventurous as it's an obscure noname listing with zero feedback. It's 38 mm but not very 'field'-y: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP0fkD









This Skone 'supposedly' has a stainless steel casebut I highly doubt it anyway it's too big at 41 mm: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSjiPx









And ironically this official 'Disney' watch looks quite good and is only 36 mm but listed as alloy case unfortunately: https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1RPqH









Now outside of AliExpress, I think there's one easy contender that meets all your requirements: the ALBA (Seiko) AEFD557. 36.4 mm wide, 9.3 mm thick, solar, 10 bar WR for less than $50!









Nicolas


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

mougino said:


> If you *really* want to buy on AliExpress, there's only one watch I found that fits the bill, but you've got to feel adventurous as it's an obscure noname listing with zero feedback. It's 38 mm but not very 'field'-y: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP0fkD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did see the Disney one and liked it, shame about the case material. The Alba is spot on and can get it from JP to UK for £38. Good find, cheers!

Oscar

Sent from my SM-N970F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Kosmo5 said:


> Some interesting newly released skeleton watches I have come across.
> 
> Sugess 36mm
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000151368921.html
> ...


As far as I'm concerned, the gold,square Binger, is indeed "SUPERD"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is what happens when you keep watches on your wish list for months ... they sell out.

Anybody know if this is available somewhere else? Their "search for similar items" feature is laughable.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is what happens when you keep watches on your wish list for months ... they sell out.
> 
> Anybody know if this is available somewhere else? Their "search for similar items" feature is laughable.
> 
> View attachment 14985069


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

dfwcowboy said:


> View attachment 14985133


I can't click on it and make it bigger!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I can't click on it and make it bigger!


I can't tell which watch you are referencing.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It looks a lot like a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage:


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It looks a lot like a Steinhart Ocean One Vintage:
> 
> View attachment 14985229


I went to Ali Express, type the words in the watch you were looking for: aluminum bezel 1017 and it shows the watch for less than $50.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

fandi said:


> Does anyone know the size of this Lobinni Interlaken? I doubt it's 44mm as their website states.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...er_id=e3b37f86b5da4131a8fc2a80cf7fdcd8&is_c=N


It really is 44mm. 6498 movement is pretty large by itself.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

fandi said:


> I went to Ali Express, type the words in the watch you were looking for: aluminum bezel 1017 and it shows the watch for less than $50.


And I just did that -- again -- and got no results.

Can I trouble you for a link?

EDIT: Disregard, thanks. It shows up on the app but not on their website. Weird.

In case anyone else cares:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXuvMMW


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is what happens when you keep watches on your wish list for months ... they sell out.
> 
> Anybody know if this is available somewhere else? Their "search for similar items" feature is laughable.
> 
> View attachment 14985069


Is that the one?
#Aliexpress US $49.50 50%OFF | Antique watch Automatic Mechanical 1960 Retro Watch Men's 40mm black Sterile Dial black Aluminum Sheet Bezel Luminous F17
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1nOgN


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is what happens when you keep watches on your wish list for months ... they sell out.
> 
> Anybody know if this is available somewhere else? Their "search for similar items" feature is laughable.
> 
> View attachment 14985069


I think you dodged a bullet there.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50304409

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And I just did that -- again -- and got no results.
> 
> Can I trouble you for a link?
> 
> ...


There's many sellers of this watch on Ali and eBay with various dials and bezel colours.

Be cautious though, I've seen quite a few negative comments about this watch. Most notably bezel issues from the bezel falling off to it being bi-rotational.

I think there's some feedback in this thread .

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Looks like I'm joining the Loreo Hulk club. Hard to turn down for less than what it costs me to take my kids to the movies.

Now for the 6 month wait until it arrives.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks, guys. That's a shame. I cancelled my order on that one. Maybe I should have taken a flyer for $49, but ... decided against it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Unless I stumble across an impulse buy I'm not now seeing, this looks like my two orders from the 10th Anniversary sale:

This "First Watch Reissue" with Sea-Gull handwinding movement for $53. I dig that Twist-o-Flex looking bracelet, arm hairs be damned. I don't have one of those yet.









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000662680045.html

... And that two-tone Pagani Design NH35 diver, but for $63. That's right, I missed out on the deal I myself posted. That shop sold out of that one early.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

konax said:


> It really is 44mm. 6498 movement is pretty large by itself.


Yep, I've never seen a 6498 or clone watch that is less than 42mm. Most are around 44mm.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Unless I stumble across an impulse buy I'm not now seeing, this looks like my two orders from the 10th Anniversary sale:
> 
> This "First Watch Reissue" with Sea-Gull handwinding movement for $53. I dig that Twist-o-Flex looking bracelet, arm hairs be damned. I don't have one of those yet.


I've been very interested in this watch, but not enough to order one to see what I would get. The question is what hand wind movement does it have? The ST5 seems to be the only Seagull movement that fits the watch and description, but that movement appears to be out of production for a very long time. If it does have a ST5, then I may be ordering one myself.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> Yep, I've never seen a 6498 or clone watch that is less than 42mm. Most are around 44mm.


A few of the Germans claim 40mm, but many (most?) of those German claimants actually come though with about 40.5mm. The movement is 37mm, so 40mm - maybe even 39mm for a spectacularly well-planned case - is within the bounds of disbelief. But 42mm seems not difficult by comparison and 44mm dead simple.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Interesting one, I 'think' I like it, anyone have any experience? Is it really sapphire?!

AU $53.26 55％ Off | AILANG Men's Mechanical Automatic Fashion Top Brand Sport Watch Tourbillon Moon Phase Stainless Steel Watch Male Clock
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSNKpr0


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sea-gull just released the Lewd Tourbillon on Aliexpress.

Warning: NSFW*
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000836368539.html


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

That was super fast...both the watches I purchased yesterday show as shipped already.
You never know if due to the disruptions it might even arrive earlier than usual.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Interesting one, I 'think' I like it, anyone have any experience? Is it really sapphire?!
> 
> AU $53.26 55％ Off | AILANG Men's Mechanical Automatic Fashion Top Brand Sport Watch Tourbillon Moon Phase Stainless Steel Watch Male Clock
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSNKpr0


No it isnt. i got my ailang and had to file a dispute.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Could not resist and ordered myself another mechaquartz chrono. The blue model.








#Aliexpress € 45,43 62%OFF | Men Watch Sport 24 hours Multifunction Watches Top Brand Luxury Full Steel full chronograph Quartz Clock Men Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTh3vP


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

Folks, I’m lusting after a Sugess tourbillon watch - it’s the SU8230 on Ali. Can’t post a link... It’s a lot of money so I thought it best to ask if anyone here has experience with Sugess, with the ST movement they’re using, etc. Any advice - one way or the other - would be appreciated. (And yes, I tried searching first; most mentions of Sugess on watchuseek are 2017...and no review of the model anywhere on the web). Thanks much guys.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Few notes about that ADDIES Flieger style watch with the Nh35 movement that can be found for under 80 Euros (saw one store that has it for 70€ atm).
> 
> My biggest concern was will that 39 mm (49 lug to lug) not look to big for my small 6¼ inch wrist. First impression was, wow that is a big watch specially because it is almost all dial compare to the skx013 I see most of the time on my wrist. After a while I got used to it. I think it fits.
> View attachment 14802749
> ...


This nice watch can be bought for 67 € during the current sale. I have it now a while and can still recommend it, specially for this price.









https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPO933


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I've been very interested in this watch, but not enough to order one to see what I would get. The question is what hand wind movement does it have? The ST5 seems to be the only Seagull movement that fits the watch and description, but that movement appears to be out of production for a very long time. If it does have a ST5, then I may be ordering one myself.


Think there was a discussion on the movement a while back on this thread but looking through haven't found it. Was holding back due to the shipping cost at £17, but with the price drop and now free shipping have decided to take a chance and ordered one. Will report back when it arrives.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This "First Watch Reissue" with Sea-Gull handwinding movement for $53. I dig that Twist-o-Flex looking bracelet, arm hairs be damned. I don't have one of those yet.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000662680045.html


That vintage style "First Watch Reissue" has my attention as well. If you end up ordering it, please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

It is what it is: English is not their native tongue, and everyone's just trying to make a living... 
but what da fog is this name: 'Age Girl' ???


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I've been very interested in this watch, but not enough to order one to see what I would get. The question is what hand wind movement does it have? The ST5 seems to be the only Seagull movement that fits the watch and description, but that movement appears to be out of production for a very long time. If it does have a ST5, then I may be ordering one myself.


Generally, these less expensive watches with a seagull movement would have an ST17 (aka TY2795) movement with the rotor removed.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

34mm Bauhaus mechanical?

Somewhere above I saw a reference a 34 mm Bauhaus automatic. I believe it had a red printed 12 and blue hands. Can I get some help finding it again? Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> It is what it is: English is not their native tongue, and everyone's just trying to make a living...
> but what da fog is this name: 'Age Girl' ???
> 
> View attachment 14986411


Not a real brand. The watch you receive will have a "different" name on the dial.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Sea-gull just released the Lewd Tourbillon on Aliexpress.
> 
> Warning: NSFW*
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000836368539.html


Highly recommended to wear it on a date. After all, it is a $25200 watch.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> It is what it is: English is not their native tongue, and everyone's just trying to make a living...
> but what da fog is this name: 'Age Girl' ???


All "age girl" are sh!tty fakes, don't even bother. If you need proof look at pics in customer reviews.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rista said:


> Not a real brand. The watch you receive will have a *"different" name *on the dial.





konax said:


> All "age girl" are sh!tty fakes, don't even bother.


Oh I see !! Even more revolting.
Must they be so revolting to just make a buck?!!!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> I'm planning to replay the Monkey Island's if I have too much free time  but so far work from home keeps me busy enough...
> 
> [edit] AliExpress sellers be like:


I am rubber, you are glue.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Also interested in that ''China First Watch Reissue''. Although I feel might as well get a Shanghai reissue for ~$50 from good-stuffs.com...?


That Steeldive pilot also looks sooo tempting aaaah ~£75 for a Steeldive with NH35, sapphire, screw-downs (200m), 39mm case. And they also come in green/blue! You just cannot argue against it.. 

I have justified passing on it, because if I get a flieger watch I want a B-dial. My wallet dodged a bullet.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> That Steeldive pilot also looks sooo tempting aaaah ~£75 for a Steeldive with NH35, sapphire, screw-downs (200m), 39mm case. And they also come in green/blue! You just cannot argue against it..
> 
> I have justified passing on it, because if I get a flieger watch I want a B-dial. My wallet dodged a bullet.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Sea-gull just released the Lewd Tourbillon on Aliexpress.
> 
> Warning: NSFW*
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000836368539.html


Would that be considered a complication?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Varora said:


> Folks, I'm lusting after a Sugess tourbillon watch - it's the SU8230 on Ali. Can't post a link... It's a lot of money so I thought it best to ask if anyone here has experience with Sugess, with the ST movement they're using, etc. Any advice - one way or the other - would be appreciated. (And yes, I tried searching first; most mentions of Sugess on watchuseek are 2017...and no review of the model anywhere on the web). Thanks much guys.


I believe it is this one:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000097711895.html

Opinions vary on these. The Swiss watch fanboys who obviously will never own a Chinese watch (or at least admit to it), will tell you Chinese tourbillons are junk because the Swiss tourbillons cost tens of thousands of $.

Those who have actually owned one speak more favorably about them. A couple here have posted reviews and speak favorably of this one or very similar watches.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Think there was a discussion on the movement a while back on this thread but looking through haven't found it. Was holding back due to the shipping cost at £17, but with the price drop and now free shipping have decided to take a chance and ordered one. Will report back when it arrives.


There seems to be a little interest in it, but I have found nobody on this site who actually has one. The thing that bothers me is that it falsely bills itself as a 1963 D304 (probably to generate search finds), which leads me to question whether it legitimately has a Seagull hand wind movement.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> There seems to be a little interest in it, but I have found nobody on this site who actually has one. The thing that bothers me is that it falsely bills itself as a 1963 D304 (probably to generate search finds), which leads me to question whether it legitimately has a Seagull hand wind movement.


It is based on the Classic Tianjin (Sea-gull) Wuxing, which was quite literally the very first in-house China-made watch, designed and built in 1955.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32860430444.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000739556961.html


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Out of chrono virus boredom, I made the mistake of cruising Aliexpress and came away with these. I look at it this way; I can't spend money in New Hampshire as the stores are ordered closed, and I have enough toilet paper.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> Out of chrono virus boredom, I made the mistake of cruising Aliexpress and came away with these. I look at it this way; I can't spend money in New Hampshire as the stores are ordered closed, and I have enough toilet paper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mistake... You never have enough of TP


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

madmak said:


> Hmmm double posted by mistake.


 It's a feature i guess


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This is what happens when you keep watches on your wish list for months ... they sell out.
> 
> Anybody know if this is available somewhere else? Their "search for similar items" feature is laughable.
> 
> View attachment 14985069


Hello,
i think this is a good in a way : then you really see if you need it, or not.


----------



## kslav (Mar 22, 2018)

mougino said:


> If you *really* want to buy on AliExpress, there's only one watch I found that fits the bill, but you've got to feel adventurous as it's an obscure noname listing with zero feedback. It's 38 mm but not very 'field'-y: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP0fkD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would also suggest Seiko 5: 37mm, 11mm thick, 7s26 movement, different colors. It is more pilot type B than field watch but very similar esthetics. $79.99 @ Joma


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> I believe it is this one:
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/10000097711895.html
> 
> Opinions vary on these. The Swiss watch fanboys who obviously will never own a Chinese watch (or at least admit to it), will tell you Chinese tourbillons are junk because the Swiss tourbillons cost tens of thousands of $.
> ...


I have the ST8007 version and absolutely love it. First watch I bought on Ali and the stunningness of it got me hooked. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000345115759.html - at $519, it is a steal! Sapphire of both front and back glass, 39mm is just perfect size and the flying toubillion is mesmerizing to watch (pun intended)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kslav said:


> I would also suggest Seiko 5: 37mm, 11mm thick, 7s26 movement, different colors. It is more pilot type B than field watch but very similar esthetics. $79.99 @ Joma
> View attachment 14987415


OP is located in the UK so this $80 from Jomashop would actually be a $80 + $20 shipping + $16 VAT (+ maybe customs taxes). The $50 Alba seems a best option...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Letter T said:


> Is the metal bracelet any good on Nakzen?
> Strap option would be easy to replace or I could even make one for myself but metal is not so easy.


Yes. It fits the case well, is decently finished, and is solid.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> 34mm Bauhaus mechanical?
> 
> Somewhere above I saw a reference a 34 mm Bauhaus automatic. I believe it had a red printed 12 and blue hands. Can I get some help finding it again? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Found it on good stuffs...
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Smaller...nical-watch-Sea-Gull-ST17-modified_p_310.html

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> OP is located in the UK so this $80 from Jomashop would actually be a $80 + $20 shipping + $16 VAT (+ maybe customs taxes). The $50 Alba seems a best option...


If you really want a mechanical and don't mind the larger size the Seiko SNZG15 is a real field watch. Creation watches has it at a low price. I don't know if a code I used in January still works for extra 5 Euros off.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> It is based on the Classic Tianjin (Sea-gull) Wuxing, which was quite literally the very first in-house China-made watch, designed and built in 1955.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32860430444.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000739556961.html


It has a VCM look to it, but if you notice Seagull themselves didn't use a ST5 in their own reissue, they used the ST2130 which is an auto. So the question becomes what movement does this watch use, assuming it's actually a manual wind movement? None of the current production Seagull manual wind movements I can think of match the watch.


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Sea-gull just released the Lewd Tourbillon on Aliexpress.


Does anyone really want to buy a $25,000 watch when the official store uses a picture of the wrong movement in the ad?

This is the watch









This is the movement they show









Anyone notice an issue?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ilitig8 said:


> Does anyone really want to buy a $25,000 watch when the official store uses a picture of the wrong movement in the ad?
> This is the watch
> Anyone notice an issue?


Even ignoring the vulgarity of the unnecessary lewdness, and the ugly design, the sheer sloppiness in the ad is alarming.
For a $25K watch??? Why do they do that? Why not take the time and do it right?
I just can't understand their mentality.

As the Zen saying goes: "How you do anything is how you do everything."


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ilitig8 said:


> Does anyone really want to buy a $25,000 watch when the official store uses a picture of the wrong movement in the ad?


The picture of the movement isn't wrong, it's just drawn that way.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

Does anyone know of a ~36mm Submariner homage? Quartz or auto suggestions are both very welcome.


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

Thanks; similar, though not quite the same. I'd buy this one except for the close similarity to a Breguet (don't want to spend that much on a homage). Thanks for the thoughts though. 



dfwcowboy said:


> I believe it is this one:
> 
> Opinions vary on these. The Swiss watch fanboys who obviously will never own a Chinese watch (or at least admit to it), will tell you Chinese tourbillons are junk because the Swiss tourbillons cost tens of thousands of $.
> 
> Those who have actually owned one speak more favorably about them. A couple here have posted reviews and speak favorably of this one or very similar watches.


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

That's beautiful. Experience has taught me to avoid too many complications when it comes to Chinese watches - it's asking for trouble. Of course, said experience has been with cheaper homage watches with rubbish movements... How long have you had this watch?

Thanks.



madmak said:


> I have the ST8007 version and absolutely love it. First watch I bought on Ali and the stunningness of it got me hooked. - at $519, it is a steal! Sapphire of both front and back glass, 39mm is just perfect size and the flying toubillion is mesmerizing to watch (pun intended)


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

For those of you looking for homages to Oris watches I've just seen these on Alibaba. Two of my favourites on here plus many other styles too. Not sure of the quality or legitimacy of these but i'm sure someone here will fill in the missing info

https://supertimewatches.en.alibaba.com/product/62224848797-810912098/30atm_Dive_Automatic_Watch_Uni_Directional_Bezel_with_Top_Grade_PVD_DLC_Stainless_Steel_Insert_Custom_Logo_Diver_Watch.html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.30.32404986Mr05Rz


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

MAYGOOD said:


> For those of you looking for homages to Oris watches I've just seen these on Alibaba. Two of my favourites on here plus many other styles too. Not sure of the quality or legitimacy of these but i'm sure someone here will fill in the missing info
> 
> https://supertimewatches.en.alibaba.com/product/62224848797-810912098/30atm_Dive_Automatic_Watch_Uni_Directional_Bezel_with_Top_Grade_PVD_DLC_Stainless_Steel_Insert_Custom_Logo_Diver_Watch.html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.30.32404986Mr05Rz
> 
> ...


With a Seiko movement and sapphire crystal.

Definitely intrigued.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

$60 for 43.5 divers, $100 for 40mm 65. And.with good specs. Is it too good to be true?


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Has anyone ever ordered a rectangular Cartier quartz homage type like one of these from Ali before? I was thinking of getting the smaller woman's one, never owned a rectangular watch before and would like to try it out, has an elegant vintage look to it even with the out of place blue hands.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000420817998.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.11b32e0eZEqCvh


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

These are interesting, also interested in some more info!



MAYGOOD said:


> For those of you looking for homages to Oris watches I've just seen these on Alibaba. Two of my favourites on here plus many other styles too. Not sure of the quality or legitimacy of these but i'm sure someone here will fill in the missing info
> 
> https://supertimewatches.en.alibaba.com/product/62224848797-810912098/30atm_Dive_Automatic_Watch_Uni_Directional_Bezel_with_Top_Grade_PVD_DLC_Stainless_Steel_Insert_Custom_Logo_Diver_Watch.html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.30.32404986Mr05Rz
> 
> [





WorthTheWrist said:


> With a Seiko movement and sapphire crystal.
> 
> Definitely intrigued.





fandi said:


> $60 for 43.5 divers, $100 for 40mm 65. And.with good specs. Is it too good to be true?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MAYGOOD said:


> For those of you looking for homages to Oris watches I've just seen these on Alibaba. Two of my favourites on here plus many other styles too. Not sure of the quality or legitimacy of these but i'm sure someone here will fill in the missing info
> 
> https://supertimewatches.en.alibaba.com/product/62224848797-810912098/30atm_Dive_Automatic_Watch_Uni_Directional_Bezel_with_Top_Grade_PVD_DLC_Stainless_Steel_Insert_Custom_Logo_Diver_Watch.html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.30.32404986Mr05Rz
> 
> ...


Pretty sure these are stock photos guys. Tread cautiously.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With a Seiko movement and sapphire crystal.
> 
> Definitely intrigued.


Been there, done that. I conversed extensively with a seller in Alibaba on this. Don't go by the quantity "1" piece. When I was browsing, the sample price was $100, which I still thought was a steal. When I requested a picture of the watch, I did not receive any. Instead, she spoke about 'custom mold' costs for a piece and said there are no ready pieces.

So, dropped the idea.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

So, after extensive deal watching (I compare with screenshots of prices of 50+ 'shortlisted' watches over various promotions last year...yes, I REVEL in bargain hunting!), my conclusions:

1. This is the cheapest ever sale for watches <$100, at least compared to all of last year. At least $4-$10 cheaper for most models. 
2. For the >$100 range, 11.11 was cheaper by at least $10, primarily because of the $10 off $100 and $15 off $150 coupons which were in vogue during 11.11. Can't see those coupons now.

However, sellers are desperate. You can check out and not pay, request sellers for a $10 discount, and you'll get it. At least, I got one


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TheFinalHour said:


> Does anyone know of a ~36mm Submariner homage? Quartz or auto suggestions are both very welcome.


The Invicta 8932 is 37.5mm, PC32A quartz, and is available with either a scalloped, or coin edge bezel (8932OB). It is rated at 200m WR. I have a similar model, with an orange sunburst dial. You should be able to find them in the $45 to $60 USD price range.















Wenger also makes/made a "women's" Seaforce model (36mm), but it's not really a Sub homage. Walmart has them for $58.75.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone else tired of the click bait listings? They shouldn't allow it. I won't buy from these sellers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

d_himan said:


> So, after extensive deal watching (I compare with screenshots of prices of 50+ 'shortlisted' watches over various promotions last year...yes, I REVEL in bargain hunting!), my conclusions:
> 
> 1. This is the cheapest ever sale for watches <$100, at least compared to all of last year. At least $4-$10 cheaper for most models.
> 2. For the >$100 range, 11.11 was cheaper by at least $10, primarily because of the $10 off $100 and $15 off $150 coupons which were in vogue during 11.11. Can't see those coupons now.
> ...


Very interesting observation, I have to assume you and I have the same Scottish blood!

I hadn't thought of asking for a discount...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tim_herremans said:


> Anyone else tired of the click bait listings? They shouldn't allow it. I won't buy from these sellers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, super annoying! Sellers do the same on eBay. Instant ignore from me.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Heads up for anyone thinking about a Pagani Daytona homage.. I found a couple sellers asking $53.91 on eBay. I can give a link if requested.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Varora said:


> Folks, I'm lusting after a Sugess tourbillon watch - it's the SU8230 on Ali. Can't post a link... It's a lot of money so I thought it best to ask if anyone here has experience with Sugess, with the ST movement they're using, etc. Any advice - one way or the other - would be appreciated. (And yes, I tried searching first; most mentions of Sugess on watchuseek are 2017...and no review of the model anywhere on the web). Thanks much guys.


I have this one I've done a review of.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Techme said:


> Pretty sure these are stock photos guys. Tread cautiously.


Yep.

















Gotta love the indices at six o'clock which were thoughtfully shortened to make room for the missing statement of origin. :-d


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DomAndra said:


> Has anyone ever ordered a rectangular Cartier quartz homage type like one of these from Ali before? I was thinking of getting the smaller woman's one, never owned a rectangular watch before and would like to try it out, has an elegant vintage look to it even with the out of place blue hands.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000420817998.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.11b32e0eZEqCvh
> 
> View attachment 14988401


I own a *Guanqin GQ90015* that I bought on closeout off a different site. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/extr...ge-club-856673-post45825609.html#post45825609


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Is $146 ok price for this thin dress watch Lobinni 12026?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> It is what it is: English is not their native tongue, and everyone's just trying to make a living...
> but what da fog is this name: 'Age Girl' ???
> 
> View attachment 14986411


From posts in the past, I gather that "Age Girl" doesn't exist outside Photoshop. In other words, all watches with that brand, in pictures, are the ones we cannot discuss here. Against the rules, more specifically no. 9.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

MAYGOOD said:


> For those of you looking for homages to Oris watches I've just seen these on Alibaba. Two of my favourites on here plus many other styles too. Not sure of the quality or legitimacy of these but i'm sure someone here will fill in the missing info
> 
> https://supertimewatches.en.alibaba.com/product/62224848797-810912098/30atm_Dive_Automatic_Watch_Uni_Directional_Bezel_with_Top_Grade_PVD_DLC_Stainless_Steel_Insert_Custom_Logo_Diver_Watch.html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.30.32404986Mr05Rz
> 
> ...


I had many contacts with Jessica from "Shenzhen supertime", these watch doesn't exist in real, it's Oris watch with hidden logo... it's the same for all the watches they show on Alibaba. The pictures are fake, the prices are fake...they are nothing ready to ship.

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Caved in and ordered the first new watch from Ali this year. A Parnis GMT with Seiko indices.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Dedan said:


> Caved in and ordered the first new watch from Ali this year. A Parnis GMT with Seiko indices.
> 
> View attachment 14989313


I have one with pepsi bezel and the more rolex looking dial, sometimes I wish I had chosen the skx dial variant to have something that doesn't look to much like a 1:1 homage.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

d_himan said:


> So, after extensive deal watching...


I've been thinking about your comments, have you noticed any trend on non-sale prices? ie, have prices generally increased over the year, or held the same?

I've recently come back to some watches I was listing over a couple years ago (not on Ali), but found the prices have skyrocketed, locked myself for not getting on board when I could.

...I guess I'm trying to justify a purchase


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Dedan said:
> 
> 
> > Caved in and ordered the first new watch from Ali this year. A Parnis GMT with Seiko indices.
> ...


How do you like it? 
That is part of the reason I went for this version, because I feel like it is more of an homage watch than a copy. Besides, I really likr the look of it!


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello who can advice for a sublike less than 41mm, automatic movement with gold bezel...less than 35/40usd? Don't care about dial and bracelet as it to mod it.
Thanks

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Toofsy said:


> I had many contacts with Jessica from "Shenzhen supertime", these watch doesn't exist in real, it's Oris watch with hidden logo... it's the same for all the watches they show on Alibaba. The pictures are fake, the prices are fake...they are nothing ready to ship.
> 
> Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


More and more of that in the last 6 months... Age Girl is flourishing on AliEx... Now when I picture-search, there's a 5:1 ratio of fakes/legit... I don't see a bright future for this platform  unless they clearly change their way of doing!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> I've been thinking about your comments, have you noticed any trend on non-sale prices? ie, have prices generally increased over the year, or held the same?
> 
> I've recently come back to some watches I was listing over a couple years ago (not on Ali), but found the prices have skyrocketed, locked myself for not getting on board when I could.
> 
> ...I guess I'm trying to justify a purchase


I know Gearbest was having some incredible sales in 2018 and Early 2019, where some forum favorite watches were priced down in the $35-$45 range. The Cadisen and Guanqin NOMOS Lambda homages, Cadisen Conquest homage, and the Guanqin GJ16034 are prime examples.

To me it seems like prices have gone up, even as the exchange rate has gone from 6 RMB/1 USD to 7 RMB/1 USD. Normally, when a foreign currency gets devalued, prices go down for the importer.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Dedan said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > Dedan said:
> ...


Would buy again. No quality issues, no misalignment, no dust on the dial, cyclops magnifies like it should be. Losing about 5 sec per day. Went with the jubilee bracelet, wish there were one or two more links I could remove, bit loose on my 6.25 inch wrist. Still wearable. Bezel has already some tiny scratches, the blue red isn't ceramic. Bezel with one half black should be come as ceramic bezel. 
Lume is there for 5 minutes, but I didn't expect that it will shine bright like a Seiko.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

StephenR said:


> I've been thinking about your comments, have you noticed any trend on non-sale prices? ie, have prices generally increased over the year, or held the same?
> 
> I've recently come back to some watches I was listing over a couple years ago (not on Ali), but found the prices have skyrocketed, locked myself for not getting on board when I could.
> 
> ...I guess I'm trying to justify a purchase


Over the past year, frankly, the sale prices have been consistently lower than non sale times for most 'brands'. Occasionally, better prices can be seen on a few brands like Reef Tiger or Seagull during those obscure 2 to 3 day fests AliX keeps having.

The 2-3 year trend I haven't kept track unfortunately...and i hopped on to the gearbest bandwagon after the show was over... completely overpriced now.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

For that one lad who was looking for a Pepsi Bezel Turtle

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000564254835.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

For under $24, and closer to $20 with coupons, this 41mm *Oubaoer OB2025A* actually has a 2813 style movement, in a 41mm stainless case. At those prices you usually expect either a Tongji movement, an alloy case, or both.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Dedan said:
> 
> 
> > spacecat said:
> ...


Thanks for that short review! I have a 6,5 inch wrist so I hope I will be fine with that bracelet. Can't wait!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> For under $24, and closer to $20 with coupons, this 41mm *Oubaoer OB2025A* actually has a 2813 style movement, in a 41mm stainless case. At those prices you usually expect either a Tongji movement, an alloy case, or both.
> 
> View attachment 14989495


I've been eyeing this one for a while. Might have to pull the trigger.

It's slightly cheaper here:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOQN9j

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

For Parnis GMT, I removed the hands (except the GMT hand). Put new set of hands in, can't install the second hand even the hour & minute hands move around indicating correct time when I turn the crown. Next, remove new hands, put back the stock hand set, still can't install the second hand. Now my watch is without second hand. I have modded about 20 watches before but this is my first time messing a GMT. Just a heads-up.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

fandi said:


> For Parnis GMT, I removed the hands (except the GMT hand). Put new set of hands in, can't install the second hand even the hour & minute hands move around indicating correct time when I turn the crown. Next, remove new hands, put back the stock hand set, still can't install the second hand. Now my watch is without second hand. I have modded about 20 watches before but this is my first time messing a GMT. Just a heads-up.


I'm not exactly sure what your problem is, but for many movements you have to support the pinion in order to install the seconds hand otherwise the pinion just pushes down as you are trying to install the hand. The way I do this is place the movement on a relatively firm surface rather than in a movement holder.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Is there any dive watch with Miyota 9015 movement? I really love the thinness and the jeweled movement in my Cadisen and would love a dive watch with it.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

So far a lot of tempting watches but nothing that stands out as a must-buy for me atm.



mougino said:


> More and more of that in the last 6 months... Age Girl is flourishing on AliEx... Now when I picture-search, there's a 5:1 ratio of fakes/legit... I don't see a bright future for this platform  unless they clearly change their way of doing!


I'm surprised there are still so many fake 'brands' on Ali. You'd think they'd kick 'Age Girl' sellers off the platform as they're so obviously doing something illegal. Yet they're all still there... does make me question Aliexpress' integrity

Should we report them or something, if that'd help at all?


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

As far as I can tell they regularly remove sellers/items like Agegirl and other fakes, but they seem to emerge at an even fast rate.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Age Girl came in at the opportune time when the US of A declared the disastrous Trade War on China and Ali just threw their hands and gave up.
Sadly, Lepin died before that point.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Interesting facts. For me.



Dedan said:


> As far as I can tell they regularly remove sellers/items like Agegirl and other fakes, but they seem to emerge at an even fast rate.





Desk-bound said:


> Age Girl came in at the opportune time when the US of A declared the disastrous Trade War on China and Ali just threw their hands and gave up.
> Sadly, Lepin died before that point.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> The Invicta 8932 is 37.5mm, PC32A quartz, and is available with either a scalloped, or coin edge bezel (8932OB). It is rated at 200m WR. I have a similar model, with an orange sunburst dial. You should be able to find them in the $45 to $60 USD price range.


Thanks mate, Invicta definitely seems like the way to go. I've also found a (new?) 34mm version with a jubilee bracelet, seeing as in this case it's actually for a woman (the other day when I was wearing my submariner homage my girlfriend said she liked it and would wear one in her size, which I'm not about to let fall on deaf ears!) that seems like a really good option too.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

tim_herremans said:


> Heads up for anyone thinking about a Pagani Daytona homage.. I found a couple sellers asking $53.91 on eBay. I can give a link if requested.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Would be interested in the two tone version, seems to somehow be removed / region restricted on AliExpress.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

madmak said:


> Is there any dive watch with Miyota 9015 movement? I really love the thinness and the jeweled movement in my Cadisen and would love a dive watch with it.


Proxima MM300
https://www.proximawatches.com/DIVER-WATCHES?product_id=287

Or you could wait for the Hruodland Bronze Compressor AP diver that is coming out mid-year


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't know much about bronze watches. Been eyeing the Corgeut Black Bay for a while, quite intrigued by the bronze version now.

Anybody know if this is a good bronze?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8#0#163581#2_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Are there many people who purchased these Age Girl branded watches and received replicas? Didn’t know. I have seen that brand name for some homages I was looking for.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm not exactly sure what your problem is, but for many movements you have to support the pinion in order to install the seconds hand otherwise the pinion just pushes down as you are trying to install the hand. The way I do this is place the movement on a relatively firm surface rather than in a movement holder.


That's exactly my problem. I'll try again when I have time. Thanks.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Don't know much about bronze watches. Been eyeing the Corgeut Black Bay for a while, quite intrigued by the bronze version now.
> 
> Anybody know if this is a good bronze?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8#0#163581#2_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18


https://dappered.com/2018/04/in-review-the-corgeut-automatic-dive-watch-tudor-homage/amp/

Seems well worth the price. This guy paid quite a bit more too.

Edit: this is my pick. It's more accurate to the BB bronze heritage. And I prefer the no-date on these cheaper homages.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

It seems like the Loreo is on sale. It keeps good time with hacking and hand winding, finish is decent.
Here's my mod with excalibur hands and 'One second closer' bezel insert (being filed to fit):


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Don't know much about bronze watches. Been eyeing the Corgeut Black Bay for a while, quite intrigued by the bronze version now.
> 
> Anybody know if this is a good bronze?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8#0#163581#2_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18


No, it is not real Bronze.
It is PVD.

If you want 'Tudor Bronze' under $350.00, there is only one watch in the current market.
https://wrwatches.com/collections/hruodland/products/hruodland-bronze-bb-homage


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> Don't know much about bronze watches. Been eyeing the Corgeut Black Bay for a while, quite intrigued by the bronze version now.
> 
> Anybody know if this is a good bronze?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8#0#163581#2_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18


NOT a real bronze case, the Corgeuts are steel with pvd coating (bronze-ish looks, but won't patina etc.)
Cheapo real bronze watches would be Steeldive or some San Martins, prices start at around $200
If like the Black Bay design, take a look at Aquatico or Hruodland (both not found on ali though): 
https://www.aquaticowatch.com/c/bronze-sea-star-0388 
https://wrwatches.com/collections/hruodland/products/hruodland-bronze-bb-homage

edit: Desk-bound has quicker fingers


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm looking for a Seamaster 300m homage for my birthday. (edited).

I'm only interested in models with metal bracelet and the classic (blue or black) "ocean wave" dial or with the "Bond 007" spiral dial.
Previously I found the latter on Alix (not sure, I think from Bliger), but now it disappeared.
It should be around $80, as it is my bday budget.

Any suggestions? Only from Aliexpress, I would like to seize the opportunity of Anniversary Sale


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Don't know much about bronze watches. Been eyeing the Corgeut Black Bay for a while, quite intrigued by the bronze version now.
> 
> Anybody know if this is a good bronze?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8#0#163581#2_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18


Bought it a couple of years back, it's certainly PVD coated NOT CuSn8 bronze...in case the price didn't gave that away.
Sapphire crystal, noisy Myiota 8215 but wears well. Crappy band.
A good buy below 80$.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

CoolR said:


> I'm looking for a Speedmaster 300m homage for my birthday.
> 
> I'm only interested in models with metal bracelet and the classic (blue or black) "ocean wave" dial or with the "Bond 007" spiral dial.
> Previously I found the latter on Alix (not sure, I think from Bliger), but now it disappeared.
> ...


Pagani design makes some of the best value watches. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000670437989.html. my only gripe with this one is that it does not have sapphire dial.


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

madmak said:


> Pagani design makes some of the best value watches. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000670437989.html. my only gripe with this one is that it does not have sapphire dial.


Thanks, but its very different from a SM. Its a Tag Heuer Aquaracer homage (and I already have it).

EDIT: I made a typing mistake in the original post. Seamaster (not Speedmaster), of course ))


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

fandi said:


> For Parnis GMT, I removed the hands (except the GMT hand). Put new set of hands in, can't install the second hand even the hour & minute hands move around indicating correct time when I turn the crown. Next, remove new hands, put back the stock hand set, still can't install the second hand. Now my watch is without second hand. I have modded about 20 watches before but this is my first time messing a GMT. Just a heads-up.


I already had the same issue to finally discover I have been broken the second pinions in the stock hand...

Envoyé de mon Mi A1 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Don't know much about bronze watches. Been eyeing the Corgeut Black Bay for a while, quite intrigued by the bronze version now.
> 
> Anybody know if this is a good bronze?
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...8#0#163581#2_668#808#4093#854_668#888#3325#18


I have it. It's not bronze, it's coated steel. You can find in-depth reviews in this thread (or another Corgeut dedicated one, I'll try to find it for you). If you're interested I'll sell you mine for a BIG discounted price.

Nicolas


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

mougino said:


> I have it. It's not bronze, it's coated steel. You can find in-depth reviews in this thread (or another Corgeut dedicated one, I'll try to find it for you). If you're interested I'll sell you mine for a BIG discounted price.
> 
> Nicolas


Thanks to you and the other guy. I have no desire for the fake bronze / steel coated. I was wondering how it was so cheap with a bronze case. There's always the SS versions I suppose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> Thanks to you and the other guy. I have no desire for the fake bronze / steel coated. I was wondering how it was so cheap with a bronze case. There's always the SS versions I suppose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The SS version is excellent, both in standard or GMT variant. I can definitely recommend it! (and WR tested btw )


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

CoolR said:


> I'm looking for a Seamaster 300m homage for my birthday. (edited).
> 
> I'm only interested in models with metal bracelet and the classic (blue or black) "ocean wave" dial or with the "Bond 007" spiral dial.
> Previously I found the latter on Alix (not sure, I think from Bliger), but now it disappeared.
> ...


Is this the one? https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0xvwt $65 after discount.









[edit] non-GMT version here: https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0T2Iz - same price.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> They claim "dial diameter" is 46mm and I'm pretty sure that isn't accurate. Most likely they are measuring the part of the case that slopes downward. From the looks of it the effective lug-to-lug distance isn't all that great and you get a significant downward angle, so I suspect this watch is going to do just fine on smaller wrists.


The images suggest a diameter of 43mm and a 46mm lug to long









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> The images suggest a diameter of 43mm and a 46mm lug to long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are these sold out? Says item no longer available.


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

mougino said:


> Is this the one? https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0xvwt $65 after discount.


Thank you. Its far better, but not metal bracelet, and the dial is not classic (GMT numbers inside the dots).
Besides, I do not like the color combination of the bezel 

I only want to buy the perfect one. I have bought many homages with slight differences from my imaginaton 
(different face color, strap, etc.) and I regretted).

Im looking for the same design as here:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Are these available on Ali Express also?
If yes, Under what name?

BTW, are these a little too cheap to be ok?



MAYGOOD said:


> For those of you looking for homages to Oris watches
> 
> https://supertimewatches.en.alibaba.com/product/62224848797-810912098/30atm_Dive_Automatic_Watch_Uni_Directional_Bezel_with_Top_Grade_PVD_DLC_Stainless_Steel_Insert_Custom_Logo_Diver_Watch.html?spm=a2700.icbuShop.41413.30.32404986Mr05Rz
> 
> ...


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

mougino said:


> Is this the one? https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0xvwt $65 after discount.
> 
> [edit] non-GMT version here: https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0T2Iz - same price.


Exactly what I want, thank you very much!
I'll check the seller if he has a non-sterile version 

Or a "Bond special edition", I love that dial.

Thanks for the link!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

CoolR said:


> Exactly what I want, thank you very much!
> I'll check the seller if he has a non-sterile version
> 
> Or a "Bond special edition", I love that dial.
> ...


Branded wave version is here but doesn't seem to go on bracelet: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BULFvR









There's also a good homage from STARKING: https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0O9UN









As for the 007 Target dial there's a sterile CORGEUT version here: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BS5nlJ









Nicolas


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

mougino said:


> Branded wave version is here but doesn't seem to go on bracelet: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BULFvR
> 
> There's also a good homage from STARKING: https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0O9UN
> 
> As for the 007 Target dial there's a sterile CORGEUT version here: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BS5nlJ


Thanks! Perfect! I think I'll buy the first one. I have a Corgeut "Fifty Fathoms" homage, and its sailcloth strap is very durable and beautiful.
(Its not the same type of strap, but similar - and I could by the "pearlmaster-like" bracelet later if I want).

Thank you for your help!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> Are these sold out? Says item no longer available.


Yup, out of stock! Quite strange as the app shows only 65 sales


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Are these available on Ali Express also?
> If yes, Under what name?
> 
> BTW, are these a little too cheap to be ok?


Haven't seen them but as others have said this seems to be a scam. I contacted them asking about samples before making a very large order and they have been very shady about actual pictures.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

WorthTheWrist said:


> With a Seiko movement and sapphire crystal.
> 
> Definitely intrigued.


Too large a case diameter for me...

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

thanks for the replies on the 'bronze' Corgeut! 

I figured it was too cheap to be actual bronze (could've researched but don't know much about bronze so thanks for answering). Will look at Steeldive or San Martin for real bronze, they look nice! 

Though I still like the look of the Corgeut


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> For under $24, and closer to $20 with coupons, this 41mm *Oubaoer OB2025A* actually has a 2813 style movement, in a 41mm stainless case. At those prices you usually expect either a Tongji movement, an alloy case, or both.


"Stainless steel watch back cover" - I wouldn't hope for stainless steel case with that inscription


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Deleted.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This looks really good to me. What a shame they've made it a silly 44mm, which is going to wear even bigger in this style.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

CoolR said:


> Thank you. Its far better, but not metal bracelet, and the dial is not classic (GMT numbers inside the dots).
> Besides, I do not like the color combination of the bezel
> 
> I only want to buy the perfect one. I have bought many homages with slight differences from my imaginaton
> ...


I bought one of these last year. They are either advertised as sterile dial with SS bracelet, or branded on hybrid silicone style strap.

I asked the seller for a branded SS bracelet and it was not a problem. Just gotta ask.

The dial is really and plays with the light. You either get a wave dial (2019 Omega SM style) or a flat version. The GMT has the older wave dial from the previous gen SM.










Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Any suggestions for a solid stainless steel or titanium watch band?


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> I own a *Guanqin GQ90015* that I bought on closeout off a different site. https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/extr...ge-club-856673-post45825609.html#post45825609


Yeah that's long sold out but I did find a new Guanqin model below. Unfortunately the size is a bit too big (I think rectangular watches should always be small) and there's no woman's size. It also fails to capture that same magic without the roman numerals that the Cartier Tank has. I think I'd rather just go for one of the Cartier homages even if they don't have the sub-second dial as long as they're small.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...5.0&pvid=3ba59fb7-185c-4b95-a5fd-e73a7195f9bc


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

DomAndra said:


> Yeah that's long sold out but I did find a new Guanqin model below. Unfortunately the size is a bit too big (I think rectangular watches should always be small) and there's no woman's size. It also fails to capture that same magic without the roman numerals that the Cartier Tank has. I think I'd rather just go for one of the Cartier homages even if they don't have the sub-second dial as long as they're small.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...5.0&pvid=3ba59fb7-185c-4b95-a5fd-e73a7195f9bc
> 
> View attachment 14991369


I bought this one for my wife. - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32967681757.html. I love my Miyota 9015 cadisen so am looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> So far a lot of tempting watches but nothing that stands out as a must-buy for me atm.
> 
> I'm surprised there are still so many fake 'brands' on Ali. You'd think they'd kick 'Age Girl' sellers off the platform as they're so obviously doing something illegal. Yet they're all still there... does make me question Aliexpress' integrity
> 
> Should we report them or something, if that'd help at all?


Hello,

I think we should report what is not legal, and i'm suprised some mentioning them are not reporting (or maybe they are?). 
What is the site answer to these behaviours ? Is there any ?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

So I finally caved and bought a Pagani sub in black but I decided to mix it up a bit and also bought a stealth black ceramic bezel insert to put on it.

Anyone know where I can get an adhesive tape to stick it down? Or is there a particular glue I should use?


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Techme said:


> I bought one of these last year. They are either advertised as sterile dial with SS bracelet, or branded on hybrid silicone style strap.
> 
> I asked the seller for a branded SS bracelet and it was not a problem. Just gotta ask.
> 
> The dial is really and plays with the light. You either get a wave dial (2019 Omega SM style) or a flat version. The GMT has the older wave dial from the previous gen SM.


Thank you for the idea. Fortunately I haven't ordered it yet. I'll contact the seller (or another).


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> So I finally caved and bought a Pagani sub in black but I decided to mix it up a bit and also bought a stealth black ceramic bezel insert to put on it.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get an adhesive tape to stick it down? Or is there a particular glue I should use?


Or you can just buy this one - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000762123491.html. bonus - you get 40mm size which most folks like


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

madmak said:


> Or you can just buy this one - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000762123491.html. bonus - you get 40mm size which most folks like


I know, saw that one. But I wanted 43mm and the steel bracelet.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> I know, saw that one. But I wanted 43mm and the steel bracelet.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000282507866.html with the SS bracelet. It is the most beautiful looking watch I have bought from Ali. the construction and attention to detail is stunning.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think we should report what is not legal, and i'm suprised some mentioning them are not reporting (or maybe they are?).
> What is the site answer to these behaviours ? Is there any ?


AliExpress is deliberately covering up fakes.

When you open a dispute you can choose among different reasons, one of them being "Received counterfeit goods". I did that on a cheap 'B&R' quartz I received, with screenshots of my discussion with the seller assuring his watches were sterile (which they weren't..)

AliX offered a full refund but changed the reason to "not the proper color/option". I either had to accept that, or refuse and lose the refund... I got mad for 2-3 days before deciding to cave in and accept the solution/refund... (and remove the logo with alcohol)... then went on not buying anything for 2 months out of despise


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> So I finally caved and bought a Pagani sub in black but I decided to mix it up a bit and also bought a stealth black ceramic bezel insert to put on it.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get an adhesive tape to stick it down? Or is there a particular glue I should use?


You need 3M 2mm double-face adhesive tape. I purchased mine on eBay but I see AliExpress has it too: https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0goRL


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

madmak said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000282507866.html with the SS bracelet. It is the most beautiful looking watch I have bought from Ali. the construction and attention to detail is stunning.
> View attachment 14991693
> View attachment 14991695


Looks good!


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Branded wave version is here but doesn't seem to go on bracelet: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BULFvR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a quartz version of this homage on Aliexpress ?
Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> AliExpress is deliberately covering up fakes.
> 
> When you open a dispute you can choose among different reasons, one of them being "Received counterfeit goods". I did that on a cheap 'B&R' quartz I received, with screenshots of my discussion with the seller assuring his watches were sterile (which they weren't..)
> 
> AliX offered a full refund but changed the reason to "not the proper color/option". I either had to accept that, or refuse and lose the refund... I got mad for 2-3 days before deciding to cave in and accept the solution/refund... (and remove the logo with alcohol)... then went on not buying anything for 2 months out of despise


Mama mia ! Thanks for sharing this. It looks bad for their future indeed... Why are they reacting like this ? :rodekaart


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Usually it's just a bit of glue that's used. You can try just to warm the bezel with a hair dryer and swap the bezel when warm. Worked like a charm on my parnis YM.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Schaffelaer said:


> Usually it's just a bit of glue that's used. You can try just to warm the bezel with a hair dryer and swap the bezel when warm. Worked like a charm on my parnis YM.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Okay, good to know. Thanks Schaffelaer!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

SKX007 homages:

Is the Steeldive (claimed sapphire crystal, NH35, jubilee, C3 lume) at US$95 (Chemeri Watch Store) the best deal going?

Any advantage to getting the Heimdallr/Sharkey at $150 with the same specs?


Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> AliExpress is deliberately covering up fakes.
> 
> When you open a dispute you can choose among different reasons, one of them being "Received counterfeit goods". I did that on a cheap 'B&R' quartz I received, with screenshots of my discussion with the seller assuring his watches were sterile (which they weren't..)
> 
> AliX offered a full refund but changed the reason to "not the proper color/option". I either had to accept that, or refuse and lose the refund... I got mad for 2-3 days before deciding to cave in and accept the solution/refund... (and remove the logo with alcohol)... then went on not buying anything for 2 months out of despise


I too bought what I thought was a sterile dial watch, only to receive a famous brand name on the dial.
I thought that because the watch was SHOWN with a sterile dial.

But never mind that. 
There was another reason for me to file a complaint with them.

The seller and Ali-X REJECTED my request, despite my showing photographic evidence.
The entire thing is a joke!! They NEVER intended to side with ANY buyer, ever, no matter how strong the case!
The whole thing is set up like some Kafka court.

The horror !
I felt the terror that must strike certain ethnic groups or targeted people who live in China.

The whole thing is more or less: "Pay, then F off."


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> SKX007 homages:
> 
> Is the Steeldive (claimed sapphire crystal, NH35, jubilee, C3 lume) at US$95 (Chemeri Watch Store) the best deal going?
> 
> ...


It will ship with a sapphire crystal and have the specs advertised. Lume won't be Seiko lume though. You can find Sharkey's for a cheaper price, try eBay too.

My advice is to spend a little more and get the real deal. Don't focus too much on the specs. Consider authenticity and heritage. My 013 is one of my favorite watches and is extremely accurate after a regulating. I had planned on upgrading the crystal but kept it. The hardlex is ultra transparent and it hasn't scratched yet. I also like the beveled edge.

Here is a new skx007 on bracelet for $248 - https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/153875218859

Added: If your goal is to mod the SKX homage, carefully choose your parts as some Seiko parts may not be compatible with the homage. I've read about Seiko bezels not fitting some of the homages.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mrwomble said:


> So I finally caved and bought a Pagani sub in black but I decided to mix it up a bit and also bought a stealth black ceramic bezel insert to put on it.
> 
> Anyone know where I can get an adhesive tape to stick it down? Or is there a particular glue I should use?


Just use a bit of rubber cement.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

hanshananigan said:


> SKX007 homages:
> 
> Is the Steeldive (claimed sapphire crystal, NH35, jubilee, C3 lume) at US$95 (Chemeri Watch Store) the best deal going?
> 
> ...


Probably.
Heimdallr parts are not entirely compatible so keep that in-mind.
SKX007 has been known to fit in this:
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det....41413.20.7b5fcd76FogX60&fullFirstScreen=true


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Notathome said:


> Is there a quartz version of this homage on Aliexpress ?
> Thanks


Steeldive sells one.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000155113988.html


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Rules state no political posts - Mods


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Rules state no political posts - Mods


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I too bought what I thought was a sterile dial watch, only to receive a famous brand name on the dial.
> I thought that because the watch was SHOWN with a sterile dial.
> 
> But never mind that.
> ...


Ali used to proactively ban these sellers off their platform and sometimes they still do.
They even gave full refunds for Reps received in the past and put the sellers on the blacklist on the spot.

Not anymore after that trade war that the US unilaterally declared and the state of their relations.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

horhay86 said:


> Mission accomplished.. by using terms "them" "they" "can't trust" you sure come accross that way.
> Back to watches and less about conspiracy theories.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I actually thought discussion about Reps is a bannable offense on this forum, esp. with what happened with the Whole 'MM' controversy.
Godforbid anyone actually dived in DHgate, now that is Counterfeit central.

Also, forcing Politics into Watches is the fastest way to sour a hobby.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> It will ship with a sapphire crystal and have the specs advertised. Lume won't be Seiko lume though. You can find Sharkey's for a cheaper price, try eBay too.
> 
> My advice is to spend a little more and get the real deal. Don't focus too much on the specs. Consider authenticity and heritage. My 013 is one of my favorite watches and is extremely accurate after a regulating. I had planned on upgrading the crystal but kept it. The hardlex is ultra transparent and it hasn't scratched yet. I also like the beveled edge.
> 
> ...


Seiko lume is good, but virtually indistinguishable from C3. Authenticity is great, but this is a watch that sold not that long ago for $150. Now $250 gets you a watch that doesn't have sapphire, doesn't have a hacking movement, doesn't have a warranty, and does have a mediocre bracelet at best. At that price you can get two Sharkeys with better specs and still be money ahead.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

baczajka said:


> Just use a bit of rubber cement.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Thanks baczajka, will order some while I wait for the watch to arrive.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Seiko lume is good, but virtually indistinguishable from C3. Authenticity is great, but this is a watch that sold not that long ago for $150. Now $250 gets you a watch that doesn't have sapphire, doesn't have a hacking movement, doesn't have a warranty, and does have a mediocre bracelet at best. At that price you can get two Sharkeys with better specs and still be money ahead.


It all comes down to personal preference doesn't it? I'd rather have one genuine Seiko than three "Sharkey" homages. I personally think homages make much more sense for vintage or otherwise unobtainable/unaffordable watches. I also try to not focus just on specs. It can lead to possibly purchasing a watch you don't enjoy to wear because the watch doesn't move you.

The non-hacking 7s26 is probably my biggest complaint. However, it isn't a problem when your watch is regulated very well. Also, if you put a little bit of back pressure on the crown, the seconds hand will stop. Making setting the time no problem.

But yes, you'd have to overpay for any SKX today vs the past and that is a hard argument to beat. I still think the watch is worth the price of $250 though. Jomashop has them for $299 right now. I still think it would be worth that price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> Seiko lume is good, but virtually indistinguishable from C3. Authenticity is great, but this is a watch that sold not that long ago for $150. Now $250 gets you a watch that doesn't have sapphire, doesn't have a hacking movement, doesn't have a warranty, and does have a mediocre bracelet at best. At that price you can get two Sharkeys with better specs and still be money ahead.


The addis tuna has C3 lume. and it is insane! For $97 you get NH35 + sapphire. I'd buy it over an overpriced Seiko


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Seiko lume is good, but virtually indistinguishable from C3. Authenticity is great, but this is a watch that sold not that long ago for $150. Now $250 gets you a watch that doesn't have sapphire, doesn't have a hacking movement, doesn't have a warranty, and does have a mediocre bracelet at best. At that price you can get two Sharkeys with better specs and still be money ahead.


But, but... the heritage!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> Seiko lume is good, but virtually indistinguishable from C3. Authenticity is great, but this is a watch that sold not that long ago for $150. Now $250 gets you a watch that doesn't have sapphire, doesn't have a hacking movement, doesn't have a warranty, and does have a mediocre bracelet at best. At that price you can get two Sharkeys with better specs and still be money ahead.


I was never really motivated to buy the 007 when it was available for £130ish in the UK and cannot imagine paying double that now for a used or grey market one. The spec just didn't match the price even at that RRP. The quality of the likes of San Martin, Proxima and even Sharkey have outdone Seiko in terms of spec and often even QC. My San Martin turtle homage is worn far more than the genuine Seiko turtle that is gathering dust in a box and has been for several months. I do miss the heritage of having the Seiko name on the watch, I'll admit that at least. Still, the specs, price and quality cannot be beaten when it comes to some of the Chinese brands right now.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Shark Sport watch Sh452 review

~31$ on ali https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_dVGdM68


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rules state no political posts - Mods


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> It all comes down to personal preference doesn't it? I'd rather have one genuine Seiko than three "Sharkey" homages.


My +$300 Turtle with its mineral crystal and aluminum bezel covered of multiple scratches agrees to disagree.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> My San Martin turtle homage is worn far more than the genuine Seiko turtle that is gathering dust in a box and has been for several months.


+1
Farther than that, my Seiko SRP773J1 is in pieces in a box waiting for an improbable $100+ mod, while my Merkur 6105 saw the wrist just this morning as it so happens.....


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> It all comes down to personal preference doesn't it? I'd rather have one genuine Seiko than three "Sharkey" homages. I personally think homages make much more sense for vintage or otherwise unobtainable/unaffordable watches. I also try to not focus just on specs. It can lead to possibly purchasing a watch you don't enjoy to wear because the watch doesn't move you.


It does come down to personal preferences, but those who have some of the homages prefer them to what Seiko is making. I own or have owned several Seikos and love the brand, but I also like my San Martin better than anything I've gotten from Seiko. Furthermore when Seiko is charging over $800usd for a Monster with hardlex and a mediocre bracelet, I get the message they have priced themselves out of anything in the new market I'm particularly interested in. I have absolutely no problem with homages and I think most people who are shopping on Ali don't either.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> It does come down to personal preferences, but those who have some of the homages prefer them to what Seiko is making. I own or have owned several Seikos and love the brand, but I also like my San Martin better than anything I've gotten from Seiko. Furthermore when Seiko is charging over $800usd for a Monster with hardlex and a mediocre bracelet, I get the message they have priced themselves out of anything in the new market I'm particularly interested in. I have absolutely no problem with homages and I think most people who are shopping on Ali don't either.


My post was referring to the SKX. But yes, some will prefer the Seiko homages. I don't own any but I do have a San Martin bronze sterile dial field. Only minor issue is the slightly misaligned dial feet. I was once interested in a 6105 homage that was affordable and wanted to try San Martin's version. But now that Seiko is reissuing this and in a smaller case size. I'll be holding off until it hits the market
and we can see it's price.

I had no idea there was a Seiko Monster for $800? Can you send me a link? That's absurd! I agree that they need to rethink their marketing approach. High priced limited batch runs and such..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I was never really motivated to buy the 007 when it was available for £130ish in the UK and cannot imagine paying double that now for a used or grey market one. The spec just didn't match the price even at that RRP. The quality of the likes of San Martin, Proxima and even Sharkey have outdone Seiko in terms of spec and often even QC. My San Martin turtle homage is worn far more than the genuine Seiko turtle that is gathering dust in a box and has been for several months. I do miss the heritage of having the Seiko name on the watch, I'll admit that at least. Still, the specs, price and quality cannot be beaten when it comes to some of the Chinese brands right now.


 Interesting but i think there's certainly a part of 'i've got it, i don't need it | it's not new anymore' ; ie : which depreciates the big ones as you already _know_ them. Don't you agree ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> I do have a San Martin bronze sterile dial field. Only minor issue is the slightly misaligned dial feet.


So like a true Seiko then?  impressive they managed to copy the misalignment as well!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> I agree that they need to rethink their marketing approach. High priced limited batch runs and such..


If I want a good laugh, I browse the seller corner and read all "LE Seiko Blabla" as the french pronoun "Le Spendid Watch"


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

mougino said:


> So like a true Seiko then?  impressive they managed to copy the misalignment as well!


Doesn't really apply here as mine isn't a Seiko homage.

But yeah. The skx013 has a floating chapter ring. (The 007 chapter ring has a guiding peg attached to it). But it was several seconds off at the 6 before I fixed it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> I had no idea there was a Seiko Monster for $800? Can you send me a link? That's absurd! I agree that they need to rethink their marketing approach. High priced limited batch runs and such..


That's for the SZSC005 which even if you can find one are going for over $1000 on flea bay. Part of that is no doubt the fact they are made in Japan and limited production, but that's one of my beefs with Seiko. When they make a desirable version of something, they often limit production to inflate prices. Another is they insist on using hardlex even on $500+ watches when I can get a $50 watch that has sapphire, and their bracelets are still of questionable quality for the price, and yet still their prices keep going up. So if you want something made in Japan, you can expect high quality, but you'll pay for that. Meanwhile the vast majority of their watches which sell for less than $1K are made right down the street from the Sharkeys.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> That's for the SZSC005 which even if you can find one are going for over $1000 on flea bay. Part of that is no doubt the fact they are made in Japan and limited production, but that's one of my beefs with Seiko. When they make a desirable version of something, they often limit production to inflate prices. Another is they insist on using hardlex even on $500+ watches when I can get a $50 watch that has sapphire, and their bracelets are still of questionable quality for the price, and yet still their prices keep going up. So if you want something made in Japan, you can expect high quality, but you'll pay for that. Meanwhile the vast majority of their watches which sell for less than $1K are made right down the street from the Sharkeys.


Ah yeah, I wasn't on that limited alpinist boat either. They really have pumped up the prices on some of their Prospex line.

This one may take home the trophy - the Prospex LX SBDB027/SNR029J1. https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/prospex-lx-marinemaster-ref-sbdb027-snr029 $5,680.00, beautiful watch and it houses a spring-drive movement, but really? I'll admit it, I'd probably feel a whole lot better if it said Grand Seiko on it. Ha.

But if revenue has gone down from lack of sales for their staple models, they will have to change it up. 2020 catalog did look promising with (affordable) reissues. The new turtle also has desired upgrades.

Edit: I predict they release the SKX again but with the 4r, sapphire and ceramic bezel. Price it somewhere near the upgraded new turtle release.

I also don't believe the 4r or 6r movements are really worth much of a price increase. Just in my experience, my 7s26 runs much better than my SRP's 4r. However, that movement needs a complete service now. I heard the 6r is more prone to rate changes due to positioning but my 4r is bad. I don't know how true that is.

Sorry everyone if this went off topic but it was sort of related.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> Ah yeah, I wasn't on that limited alpinist boat either. They really have pumped up the prices on some of their Prospex line.
> 
> This one may take home the trophy - the Prospex LX SBDB027/SNR029J1. https://www.gnomonwatches.com/products/prospex-lx-marinemaster-ref-sbdb027-snr029 $5,680.00, beautiful watch and it houses a spring-drive movement, but really? I'll admit it, I'd probably feel a whole lot better if it said Grand Seiko on it. Ha.


I think the SBGA231 used to sell for about the same price. Now if you can find one they are around $7K. However, if Seiko never makes another non-GS spring drive diver, the SBDB027 could be quite the collector's item. Hopefully they will go the other way and eventually offer the spring drive in lower priced Seikos, but they have a long way to go before I start thinking seriously about one.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Hi guys,
Six months ago, I bought a Bliger GMT.









The watch runs fine, but screw down crown thread wore out. 
I removed the crown and the stem and I want to replace it with a new one.
Does anybody know where I can purchase the right crown for that watch?
Might this set be the right choice?









I tried asking the seller, but he didn't understand the question


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Seiko lume is good, but virtually indistinguishable from C3. Authenticity is great, but this is a watch that sold not that long ago for $150. Now $250 gets you a watch that doesn't have sapphire, doesn't have a hacking movement, doesn't have a warranty, and does have a mediocre bracelet at best. At that price you can get two Sharkeys with better specs and still be money ahead.


imo if you want a Seiko SKX, and aren't too fussy about specs, just get the real SKX. It's a legendary watch & brand, and will retain its value if you change your mind down the line.

But yeah, if you just want a nice diver with good price & quality get San Martin, Proxima, Heimdallr, Steeldive etc. Amazing quality for the price. I'm not too keen on Seiko personally beyond their cheaper ''5'' models, but all the nice ones are discontinued...


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Has anyone in the US been receiving watches from Ali Express lately? I ordered a watch on Feb27th and tracking says its been sitting at the Line Haul since march 13th. I ordered 2 more watches on the 27th of March and neither of them have shipped yet.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

sage626700 said:


> Has anyone in the US been receiving watches from Ali Express lately? I ordered a watch on Feb27th and tracking says its been sitting at the Line Haul since march 13th. I ordered 2 more watches on the 27th of March and neither of them have shipped yet.


The last watch I ordered was on 3/03 and I received it 3 weeks later.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Folks, a couple of coupon codes:

ANSE7 or 328ASE7 or 7TTASE - $7.91 off on $55+ 

Just tried all and applied one of them. Should be working for a couple of hours or so.


----------



## bigmatt17073 (Oct 17, 2019)

sage626700 said:


> Has anyone in the US been receiving watches from Ali Express lately? I ordered a watch on Feb27th and tracking says its been sitting at the Line Haul since march 13th. I ordered 2 more watches on the 27th of March and neither of them have shipped yet.


I can't help on the recent shipments, but I also placed an order on 3-27 as well. I ordered 3 watches, Ti G shock bracelet and case, and a couple of SS bracelets. All three watches and the Ti G shock stuff I already have tracking numbers, but nothing on the SS bracelets yet.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody have any experience with the Phylidas? I've been looking at their HydroConquest homages, and now I see these Seamaster homages that look good.

Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and DG3804 GMT movements. (Those worth a darn?)

https://aliexpress.com/item/4000450486644.html

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000412062699.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and DG3804 GMT movements. (Those worth a darn?)


Most of the Chinese mechanical GMTs like Parnis and others have that movement. I've never owned one, but there's lots of reviews of those online.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Day 23 after my order...:-!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/gust...1963-tank-commander-5155961.html#post51349483


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody have any experience with the Phylidas? I've been looking at their HydroConquest homages, and now I see these Seamaster homages that look good.
> 
> Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and DG3804 GMT movements. (Those worth a darn?)
> 
> ...


Their watches looks nice enough


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I've been eyeing this one for a while. Might have to pull the trigger.
> 
> It's slightly cheaper here:
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOQN9j
> ...


A different watch, actually, the Ochstin GA62024. The Oubaoer I posted is equivalent to the Ochstin GA62025. Different cases (42mm vs 41mm), and different hand sets. Same dial and movement.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*TISELL Vintage Submersible 90s5 lume C3 Automatic Diver 200M*


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *TISELL Vintage Submersible 90s5 lume C3 Automatic Diver 200M*
> 
> View attachment 14994095


So I took a look at the link to get an idea of the Price and this was across the site:

We are sorry The following countries cannot be shipped due to COBID19:
Taiwan, Vietnam, Hong Kong, Mongolia, Uzbekistan, Chile, Israel, France, United Kingdom

Seems like until this Global Lockdown is lifted we are not going to be able to get our nice cheap watches for a bit. Surprised that the US was not included as I thought they had imposed a total Flight Ban, which usually means Small Mail Packages too, which is probably the way watches come in. If it is coming by container ship, that is gonna beeeeee Sloooooooowwww

Regards,
Jim


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DomAndra said:


> Yeah that's long sold out but I did find a new Guanqin model below. Unfortunately the size is a bit too big (I think rectangular watches should always be small) and there's no woman's size. It also fails to capture that same magic without the roman numerals that the Cartier Tank has. I think I'd rather just go for one of the Cartier homages even if they don't have the sub-second dial as long as they're small.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...5.0&pvid=3ba59fb7-185c-4b95-a5fd-e73a7195f9bc
> 
> View attachment 14991369


The IBSO doesn't look bad, but not a Cartier homage.















If you're willing to spend a little more there's the Oupai

















I kick myself for not buying the *Cadisen C5051* or the tungsten RGENS.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> I actually thought discussion about Reps is a bannable offense on this forum, esp. with what happened with the Whole 'MM' controversy.
> Godforbid anyone actually dived in DHgate, now that is Counterfeit central.
> 
> Also, forcing Politics into Watches is the fastest way to sour a hobby.


Warning against fakes and suspect branding is OK, but flaunting your new replica watch purchase is not.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

madmak said:


> The addis tuna has C3 lume. and it is insane! For $97 you get NH35 + sapphire. I'd buy it over an overpriced Seiko
> View attachment 14992685


No bezel lume on the Addies, like in your photo (Steeldive SD1975?). I also can't find it for that price now.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32790672411.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.53a63c00oGvwur&mp=1

This Guanqin look alright with Miyota and sapphire. No real life pictures though.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> If you're willing to spend a little more there's the Oupai
> 
> View attachment 14994133


Oof, just one letter off otherwise I'd for sure have to buy one of these.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> No bezel lume on the Addies, like in your photo (Steeldive SD1975?). I also can't find it for that price now.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000498790972.html was the link but it seems be sold out . the image is wrong. the bezel has lume. i was pleasantly surprised.

the cheapest I can find now is $126 (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000500406384.html)


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> No bezel lume on the Addies, like in your photo (Steeldive SD1975?). I also can't find it for that price now.
> 
> View attachment 14994191


The store selling them for $97 sold out in a few hours.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> A different watch, actually, the Ochstin GA62024. The Oubaoer I posted is equivalent to the Ochstin GA62025. Different cases (42mm vs 41mm), and different hand sets. Same dial and movement.


Sorry about that 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

Speaking of rectangle watches, if you don't like funky Chinese name on the watch, you could consider this:
SHOPTOIT to bring the price to $66.49
BMW Watch,BMW Three-Hand Blue Leather Watch BMW5003 | WatchStation&reg Online Store
(Courtesy of the website of best watch deals).


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking for opinions on this one, Miyota version:










https://pt.aliexpress.com/item/4000412062699.html?mb=O6QAJbxd3BNGpyY&srcSns=WhatsApp&tid=white_backgroup_101&tt=sns_WhatsApp&image=H3e1c4fe612f4479c9acc51bfcbca0af30.jpg&aff_request_id=15b0cbc55825440192fbfa2a34455bd7-1585667748043-06260-_d8iNVb6&spreadType=socialShare&aff_platform=default&sk=_d8iNVb6&aff_trace_key=15b0cbc55825440192fbfa2a34455bd7-1585667748043-06260-_d8iNVb6&businessType=ProductDetail&templateId=white_backgroup_101&title=%E2%82%AC+64%2C28++20%25de+desconto+%7C+43.5mm+masculino+miyota+rel%C3%B3gio+autom%C3%A1tico+mar+*****+oceano+homenagem+safira+cristal+preto%2Flaranja+inser%C3%A7%C3%A3o+cer%C3%A2mica+s%C3%B3lido+a%C3%A7o+inoxid%C3%A1vel&platform=AE&terminal_id=b62b768c4fb34d898b12decead8adb07


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

cuica said:


> Looking for opinions on this one, Miyota version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The reviews are good but not sure how different Phylida is to Bliger.
Their lineup is almost exactly the same. The lume already looks better than Parnis, PD & the lot

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000740031701.html


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

cuica said:


> Looking for opinions on this one, Miyota version:


I can't say I'm keen on the brushing on the lugs or top of the end links. It looks rough, unless it's just the photos? The brand name does nothing for me either. I know it's cheap, but I can't help thinking there are better looking watches on Ali for the same price. It's a no from me.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)




----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I can't say I'm keen on the brushing on the lugs or top of the end links. It looks rough, unless it's just the photos? The brand name does nothing for me either. I know it's cheap, but I can't help thinking there are better looking watches on Ali for the same price. It's a no from me.


I second this and the name reminds me phallic or some take on it. The Bliger looks more refined and has a more tolerable name. Of course an unbranded dial is an option on both.

For me though, I wouldn't own most of these Omega homages. Because I have an issue with the manual helium escape valve and definitely couldn't accept a fake helium escape valve. I don't like them on any watch but at least on the Pelagos or Sea-dweller, they're just apart of the case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Keep in mind that my bliger (sterile) seamaster homage mists from the inside in very high relative humidity weather. Supposedly it is 3 bar resistant.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

tim_herremans said:


> I second this and the name reminds me phallic or some take on it. The Bliger looks more refined and has a more tolerable name. Of course an unbranded dial is an option on both.
> 
> For me though, I wouldn't own most of these Omega homages. Because I have an issue with the manual helium escape valve and definitely couldn't accept a fake helium escape valve. I don't like them on any watch but at least on the Pelagos or Sea-dweller, they're just apart of the case.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I thought the name sounded like a medical condition hehe! Either that or something phallic is still a resounding 'no' :-d

My Phylida is playing up again.
The doc prescribed some cream for the Phylida rash.
And so on 

Funnily enough, I have never owned a watch with a helium valve and don't know how I'd feel about one :think:


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I thought the name sounded like a medical condition hehe! Either that or something phallic is still a resounding 'no' :-d
> 
> My Phylida is playing up again.
> The doc prescribed some cream for the Phylida rash.
> ...


Ha yeah, it does sound like a medical condition or a prescribed drug.

That aside the omega seamaster 300 is a beautiful watch, a bit on the sport side. I haven't tried one on yet.. But the bracelet design isn't my taste. Looks fantastic on a NATO though.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Stunning.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

tim_herremans said:


> Ha yeah, it does sound like a medical condition or a prescribed drug.
> 
> That aside the omega seamaster 300 is a beautiful watch, a bit on the sport side. I haven't tried one on yet.. But the bracelet design isn't my taste. Looks fantastic on a NATO though.
> 
> ...


Yes, that is one hell of a watch! I'd never tire of looking at one of those.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Sorry, double post again!


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

What.a.deal.

I have way too many dress watches, so giving up on this. A super thin genuine Seagull handwind

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dY9PfJO


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

that's a great price!

kinda wish I skipped on the Cadisen NOMOS lambda homage and would've gotten that Sea-Gull. Nothing really wrong with the Cadisen but the Sea-Gull just looks higher quality. But I have enough dress/minimalist watches at this point so can't really justify throwing in another NOMOS homage


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Lying in bed awake still, trying to resist the urge to buy more watches... Needless to say I failed in the end... I was so close... Less than 5 hours left 

Here's watch I ordered in the end:

Thought I'd finally try out some of these Skemei's that everyone seems to have about. Even though I'm not really a digital watch kinda guy.

#Aliexpress ￡6.43 53%OFF | SKMEI G Style Digital Led Sports Watches 50M Waterproof Shock Fashion Casual Watch Brand Watches Wristwatches Men Rectangle Dial
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1Q5cf

#Aliexpress ￡6.64 61%OFF | LED Digital Watch Men Sports Watches men's Relogio reloj hombre Stainless Steel Military Waterproof Wristwatches SKMEI 2018
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUhMKP

I've tried buying one of these from another seller before, but it was DOA. So thought I'd try again. 
I went for the sterile dial version though.

#Aliexpress ￡59.30 50%OFF | Bliger 40mm Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Luxury Brand Square Watch Case Auto Date Sapphire Glass Luminous Wristwatch Men
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUsxEx

Had my eye on this one for a while now. It'll be interesting to compare the titanium to that of my Hamtun H2 a Kraken.

#Aliexpress ￡107.06 48%OFF | Titanium Case 2020 Top Brand Luxury Men's Watches Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Calendar Watch Male Clock Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1f3O7









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> Lying in bed awake still, trying to resist the urge to buy more watches... Needless to say I failed in the end... I was so close... Less than 5 hours left
> 
> Here's watch I ordered in the end:
> 
> ...


Good for you. I've followed this thread as well spent time on Ali Express website but ended up buying nothing.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Lying in bed awake still, trying to resist the urge to buy more watches... Needless to say I failed in the end... I was so close... Less than 5 hours left
> 
> Here's watch I ordered in the end:
> 
> ...


 that's hilarious! And too relatable.

I bought a digital watch like that a while back, you'll find it's useful for gym, gardening and other beater-type work.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Sooooo, did everyone end up buying more on this sale due to lockdown induced boredom? Maybe some watch panic buying?

I bought the Pagani sub and a replacement bezel for a little light modding project as I mentioned in a previous post - I told myself I wasn't going to buy anything, but there you go!

How about everyone else?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Sooooo, did everyone end up buying more on this sale due to lockdown induced boredom?


^^^ Guilty


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I ended up buying nothing. Already own the homages I like, or the most recommended Cadisens. I wanted something a bit nicer in the San Martin range but all they got is these Seiko homages which I can't stand and their disappointing version of a Submariner.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

fandi said:


> Good for you. I've followed this thread as well spent time on Ali Express website but ended up buying nothing.


Eh? How can you spend time on AliEx and NOT buy anything??? Please share the secret :roll::-d

On pretty much every visit to AliEx I end up buying something. Here are a few of my recent gems...clear plastic tape to seal the bath (it worked a treat), Han Solo and Luke Skywalker (fake)Lego minifigs, 'Bergeon' dial protectors, H.P. Lovecraft canvas print, shopping bag hooks for the car, a Plague Doctor mask (yes, really!), men's beanie, lots of watch straps and bracelets and on and on it goes. Someone needs to ban me from the site.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Eh? How can you spend time on AliEx and NOT buy anything??? Please share the secret :roll::-d
> 
> On pretty much every visit to AliEx I end up buying something. Here are a few of my recent gems...clear plastic tape to seal the bath (it worked a treat), Han Solo and Luke Skywalker (fake)Lego minifigs, 'Bergeon' dial protectors, H.P. Lovecraft canvas print, shopping bag hooks for the car, a Plague Doctor mask (yes, really!), men's beanie, lots of watch straps and bracelets and on and on it goes. Someone needs to ban me from the site.


Just searched those out of curiosity (good taste btw): they even make a Cthulhu pin brooch 









[edit] oh man... now I feel like I missed out getting a Lego Millenium Falcon on sale


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> Sooooo, did everyone end up buying more on this sale due to lockdown induced boredom? Maybe some watch panic buying?


I ordered this coupla weeks ago, but then promptly forgot that I did.
I just saw it under my ORDER page.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32924191272.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7f754c4dCNK6SS

I wonder if I have children I forgot I "assisted" in making. 
D'OH!!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I tried buying a few watches and straps on Aliexpress over the last two days but every time I selected "Pay now" I got an oops message and the order failed. I have no idea why but I could not buy anything!!! 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Omegafanboy said:


> I tried buying a few watches and straps on Aliexpress over the last two days but every time I selected "Pay now" I got an oops message and the order failed. I have no idea why but I could not buy anything!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


I've had that a lot over the last few weeks along with random logging out and other weirdness.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Just searched those out of curiosity (good taste btw): they even make a Cthulhu pin brooch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That badge is awesome! I like anything Lovecraft related.

The print I bought was the Colour Out of Space one from here. Actually really nice quality print on canvas considering the low price.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32966613917.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.6e0d2e0ey61Kym


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

LOL !!
I am sooooo NOT buying this.
Check out the "freed" subdial hand @9, just casually lying off to the side.

But if ya wanna get one: 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...#0#165478#14_668#808#5965#369_668#888#3325#14


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

leastonh said:


> Eh? How can you spend time on AliEx and NOT buy anything??? Please share the secret :roll::-d
> 
> On pretty much every visit to AliEx I end up buying something. Here are a few of my recent gems...clear plastic tape to seal the bath (it worked a treat), Han Solo and Luke Skywalker (fake)Lego minifigs, 'Bergeon' dial protectors, H.P. Lovecraft canvas print, shopping bag hooks for the car, a Plague Doctor mask (yes, really!), men's beanie, lots of watch straps and bracelets and on and on it goes. Someone needs to ban me from the site.


Living in the States, I like eBay and Amazon better.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> LOL !!
> I am sooooo NOT buying this.
> Check out the "freed" subdial hand @9, just casually lying off to the side.
> 
> ...


Why the hell would there use that picture? 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> Why the hell would there use that picture?


Cuz ... thug life, and don't give no chit about nuthin'.

Notice the name is misaligned - within itself, and in relation to the whole dial. Most likely p-shopped to hide some famous brand name it's faking.

Repulsive: Everything about it - the thing, the mind behind it, the sloppiness.

I wonder how they would handle something that needs super precision and care, like, dangerous chemical or biological stuff, for example? :-!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> LOL !!
> I am sooooo NOT buying this.
> Check out the "freed" subdial hand @9, just casually lying off to the side.
> 
> ...


0.0% positive feedback for that store. I wonder why?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> I tried buying a few watches and straps on Aliexpress over the last two days but every time I selected "Pay now" I got an oops message and the order failed. I have no idea why but I could not buy anything!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


I wish that would happen to me. My payments just sail through. A failed order or two would help the pocketbook.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rasel (Apr 1, 2020)

Hi! It's a shame that I've missed the 10 years sale, but I was looking for a good mechanical watch that has an inner rotating bezel. A compass watch, something like the sought after Alpinist, do you guys know of some watches like that on Ali?

Thanks in advance and best wishes for these times.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

fandi said:


> Living in the States, I like eBay and Amazon better.


Why?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

Can't post links; but I did end up with 2.

Aidophedo ST1908 moonphase chrono 
Sugess enamel ST8230 tourbillon

They've both been just sitting there, waiting to be shipped... :-(



mrwomble said:


> Sooooo, did everyone end up buying more on this sale due to lockdown induced boredom? Maybe some watch panic buying?
> 
> I bought the Pagani sub and a replacement bezel for a little light modding project as I mentioned in a previous post - I told myself I wasn't going to buy anything, but there you go!
> 
> How about everyone else?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rasel said:


> Hi! It's a shame that I've missed the 10 years sale, but I was looking for a good mechanical watch that has an inner rotating bezel. A compass watch, something like the sought after Alpinist, do you guys know of some watches like that on Ali?
> 
> Thanks in advance and best wishes for these times.


From memory there's a Steeldive with inner rotatable diver bezel, and a Sea-Gull with inner rotatable 12hr bezel.
I've never met any inner rotatable compass bezel in all my lurking time (AliEx or eBay or any other), sorry.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Rasel said:


> Hi! It's a shame that I've missed the 10 years sale, but I was looking for a good mechanical watch that has an inner rotating bezel. A compass watch, something like the sought after Alpinist, do you guys know of some watches like that on Ali?
> 
> Thanks in advance and best wishes for these times.


The Phoibos Eagle Ray GMT has an inner 24hr rotating bezel, but it's not available on AliEx as far as I'm aware.

https://phoiboswatch.com/products/phoibos-eagle-ray-gmt-px023b-300m-dive-watch-blue.html


----------



## Rasel (Apr 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> From memory there's a Steeldive with inner rotatable diver bezel, and a Sea-Gull with inner rotatable 12hr bezel.
> I've never met any inner rotatable compass bezel in all my lurking time (AliEx or eBay or any other), sorry.


Thanks for sharing, these look great, as far as Sea-Gull and Steeldive go these are the ones that I found

https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0Ohvz
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BU4hs7

Appreciate it


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rasel said:


> Thanks for sharing, these look great, as far as Sea-Gull and Steeldive go these are the ones that I found
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0Ohvz
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BU4hs7
> ...


Yup! They're the ones  good AliExpress search skills


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Got two more purchases in under the 10th Anniversary sale wire.

My first-ever open heart/skeleton watch. This is one of the first ones I thought looked good.






...And when you're buying so many cheap Chinese watches, everyone needs a crystal tester! Got one for $9.99 shipped.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

New PP homage by San Martin. Looks great, much better than lobinni, still... not sure about the dial. It's described as enamel ivory. Pics are rendered unfortunately. Would be great if this indeed was enamel painted. Also I don't like the logo on the dial.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I bought 2 pairs of Veithdia sunglasses, seen reviews stating they are really good. Also got a plastic sealing thingy. So no watches...


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

San Martin need to do something about their logo. It seems like every watch they sell has a different plain font from MS Word on the dial.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> New PP homage by San Martin. Looks great, much better than lobinni, still... not sure about the dial. It's described as enamel ivory. Pics are rendered unfortunately. Would be great if this indeed was enamel painted. Also I don't like the logo on the dial.


They show a picture of the no logo version on the Ali site, but I didn't see an option to buy it. You can get it from the web site. https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn053/

I love the look of this watch and I'd love to try one with a PT5000 movement. I'm just all full up on this style of watch right now.


----------



## Rasel (Apr 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> The Phoibos Eagle Ray GMT has an inner 24hr rotating bezel, but it's not available on AliEx as far as I'm aware.
> 
> https://phoiboswatch.com/products/phoibos-eagle-ray-gmt-px023b-300m-dive-watch-blue.html


That's a really nice looking piece, never heard of it before, it is also on the budget I had in mind despite not being on Ali, so Thanks!


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Omegafanboy said:


> I tried buying a few watches and straps on Aliexpress over the last two days but every time I selected "Pay now" I got an oops message and the order failed. I have no idea why but I could not buy anything!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


it happened only using a coupon code.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Rasel said:


> That's a really nice looking piece, never heard of it before, it is also on the budget I had in mind despite not being on Ali, so Thanks!


They are nice looking watches. I'd just be a little cautious of their QC. There's a spelling error on the case back of the Eagle Ray GMT and the GMT hand on mine lags. I don't care because I don't use it anyway, but certainly something to be aware of if you would. All that said, it looks great in person and keeps good time, being quartz. Worth $200? I'd have to say no based on my experience. $150, maybe.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Rista said:


> San Martin need to do something about their logo. It seems like every watch they sell has a different plain font from MS Word on the dial.


Agreed, they should use the emblem more. I think it's pretty cool.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

fyioska said:


> Been searching through the depths for a decent quality stainless field watch 38mm or under. Quartz is fine, under £50.


I'm a bit late, but if you'd like an Euro Seiko brand watch to go with your Alba, there's always the forum favourite and one of my fave watches, the Lorus RXF41AX7.

37mm, solid, +0.3s/d and with Lumibrite like a Seiko diver.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> They show a picture of the no logo version on the Ali site, but I didn't see an option to buy it. You can get it from the web site. https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn053/
> 
> I love the look of this watch and I'd love to try one with a PT5000 movement. I'm just all full up on this style of watch right now.


Sterile... That could work with this style of watch. I'd choose the pt5000 as well. Decoration is much much better than the SW200.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

PP homage? Pablo Picasso?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> They show a picture of the no logo version on the Ali site, but I didn't see an option to buy it. You can get it from the web site. https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn053/
> 
> I love the look of this watch and I'd love to try one with a PT5000 movement. I'm just all full up on this style of watch right now.


Agree, BUT I got this for less than the cost of the San Martin w/SW-200: Not really a fair comparison!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Agree, BUT I got this for less than the cost of the San Martin w/SW-200: Not really a fair comparison!


That one is also an original design, which is great, but the San Martin is appealing to those who like this watch, but don't want to spend 5 figures.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Which AliExpress store selling this Omega replica?



tim_herremans said:


> leastonh said:
> 
> 
> > I thought the name sounded like a medical condition hehe! Either that or something phallic is still a resounding 'no'
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Why?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I can't speak for the other guy, but for me:

1. It almost always takes over a month, and sometimes up to 45 days, to receive anything I buy from AliExpress. If I need (or want) something quickly, it may be worth it to me to go with a US company over Ali even if the item costs more.

2. eBay in particular (but sometimes Amazon, too) can be less expensive. I purchased my Sharkey 62MAS from eBay and a Nakzen Pagoda from Amazon. Both cost less at the time than Ali.

3. Returns are easier on Amazon and eBay and it costs less to ship items back to the vendor (assuming a US-based seller on eBay).

4. There is a lower language barrier with Amazon and eBay. I do not speak Chinese.

There's probably other reasons, too. I try to balance cost, speed of delivery, and ease of return whenever deciding whether or not to buy something on Ali. Ali tends to get the nod if the item is substantially cheaper, I'm not in a hurry to get the item, and I am comfortable eating the cost of there is a problem with the item when it arrives.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Inque said:


> Which AliExpress store selling this Omega replica?


Why do you assume it's a replica? That's a real omega I thought, pulled it from google.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> San Martin need to do something about their logo. It seems like every watch they sell has a different plain font from MS Word on the dial.


If they're not careful they'll end up like Chris Ward


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Picked up this during the sale for a good bit less...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

And this....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> I can't speak for the other guy, but for me:
> 
> 1. It almost always takes over a month, and sometimes up to 45 days, to receive anything I buy from AliExpress. If I need (or want) something quickly, it may be worth it to me to go with a US company over Ali even if the item costs more.
> 
> ...


I bought my *Starking AM0242RL26* Rooster watch from Amazon, and not AliExpress, just for those reasons. The first one came dead, so it was an easy return with Amazon (print label, take to UPS store). The price was also better on Amazon ($39.99 - $5 coupon), so I made a second attempt when the prices came back down. It came from the "Starking Watch Official Store" on Amazon, and for some reason I didn't get charged sales tax. While AliPay has been pretty good at disputes in the past, nobody beats Amazon on returns, and Starking SK movements have a very high initial failure rate.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> That one is also an original design, which is great, but the San Martin is appealing to those who like this watch, but don't want to spend 5 figures.
> View attachment 14998025


I love the look of the PP Calatrava 5227, but it is also quite generic. I just prefer that overall design aesthetic for dress watches (simple dial, Dauphine hands, simple indices), and any number of watches could be considered homages. In some ways it is one of the most copied designs, but one that few would recognize. Unlike a Nautilus or an Aquanaut, nobody would guess you're wearing a Patek Philippe from two meters away.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I love the look of the PP Calatrava 5227, but it is also quite generic. I just prefer that overall design aesthetic for dress watches (simple dial, Dauphine hands, simple indices), and any number of watches could be considered homages. In some ways it is one of the most copied designs, but one that few would recognize. Unlike a Nautilus or an Aquanaut, nobody would guess you're wearing a Patek Philippe from two meters away.


A good dresser is about perfect ratios and perfect execution. San Martin takes quite heavy inspiration of the first from PP, so that's covered. Question now is if the execution is perfect as well. Chances are good, as their other models are lauded here as well exactly for that.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I had the Pagani Daytona in my cart, but didn't pull the trigger for a couple of reasons. I'm pretty happy with my current rotation and my currency is trending lower at the moment. Perhaps I'll pick it up in November along with a fluorine strap and some tools. Look forward to everyone's photos in a month.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Techme said:


> I had the Pagani Daytona in my cart, but didn't pull the trigger for a couple of reasons. I'm pretty happy with my current rotation and my currency is trending lower at the moment. Perhaps I'll pick it up in November along with a fluorine strap and some tools. Look forward to everyone's photos in a month.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


I picked one up, but on eBay for $53

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I ended up picking up a white dial/blue hand Nakzen Pagoda for about US$18.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

3 watches - sigh, will be trouble with the missus when they arrive

Pagani Design Daytona in Rose Gold Black (just launched!) for $53 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33047768724.html








Corgeut Tudor Black $68 - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000133994373.html








Titanium Skeleton watch for $123- https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000637352302.html. Excited for my first titanium but also for the high-beat Hangzhou 7500 movement.






.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

madmak said:


> 3 watches - sigh, will be trouble with the missus when they arrive
> 
> Pagani Design Daytona in Rose Gold Black (just launched!) for $53 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33047768724.html
> View attachment 14999319
> ...


Do what most people do. Hide them in your car and wear them to work 😂


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Do what most people do. Hide them in your car and wear them to work &#55357;&#56834;


Hahaha, probably! I used to work with a guy who was a golf fanatic. He had three sets of clubs hidden in his loft that his wife knew nothing about. Another I know loves Lego and has kits hidden in his garage at home and even one or two at work so that his wife doesn't find out.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

leastonh said:


> Hahaha, probably! I used to work with a guy who was a golf fanatic. He had three sets of clubs hidden in his loft that his wife knew nothing about. Another I know loves Lego and has kits hidden in his garage at home and even one or two at work so that his wife doesn't find out.


I have a 'secret' watch account. In the past when I've bought a decent watch, I also buy a super cheap similar looking watch. When the super cheap one arrives, out comes the nice one. The cheapy nevers sees the light of day. After all, all my watches "look the same".


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Do what most people do. Hide them in your car and wear them to work


Much harder now with home office


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> I have a 'secret' watch account. In the past when I've bought a decent watch, I also buy a super cheap similar looking watch. When the super cheap one arrives, out comes the nice one. The cheapy nevers sees the light of day. After all, all my watches "look the same".


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Techme said:


> I have a 'secret' watch account. In the past when I've bought a decent watch, I also buy a super cheap similar looking watch. When the super cheap one arrives, out comes the nice one. The cheapy nevers sees the light of day. After all, all my watches "look the same".


That's genius and I wish I'd known about it when I was married


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> I have a 'secret' watch account. In the past when I've bought a decent watch, I also buy a super cheap similar looking watch. When the super cheap one arrives, out comes the nice one. The cheapy nevers sees the light of day. After all, all my watches "look the same".


I think she knows but let's me get away with this method.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> Much harder now with home office


https://www.npr.org/2020/04/01/825051317/dont-nag-your-husband-during-lock-down-malaysias-government-advises-women


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

madmak said:


> 3 watches - sigh, will be trouble with the missus when they arrive
> 
> Pagani Design Daytona in Rose Gold Black (just launched!) for $53 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33047768724.html
> View attachment 14999319
> ...


I don't know about you but I had to spend $35 for this red bezel insert to make it look like a Tudor:
https://www.helenarou.com/heritage-black-bay-red-bezel-insert.html
Just use a hair dryer and the insert will come off.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

mougino said:


> Much harder now with home office


Just tell your wife you have a package coming that's a future gift for her. Works like a charm!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

My first watch was “a free gift for signing up to Ali”, the second was “a free gift for signing a friend up”... don’t know what explanation I’ll have next?!


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

yes, red is a weird color but I kinda like it. the maroon of BB definitely looks nicer but defeats the purpose of a cheap watch if you spent 40% of the cost on the bezel insert .


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

madmak said:


> yes, red is a weird color but I kinda like it. the maroon of BB definitely looks nicer but defeats the purpose of a cheap watch if you spent 40% of the cost on the bezel insert .


I thought about the cost of the insert but now the watch makes me smile every time I put it on and $35 is worth it IMO. But I truly think you should wear the watch as it is to bond with it first.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

spacecat said:


> I think she knows but let's me get away with this method.


When you buy nice watches, also buy cheap, Ali-Express kinds of watches. When you get the Ali-Express ones, talk with your wife about them. "Check this out. Pretty nice, huh? Only cost $20!" Don't, however, have similar conversations when the more expensive ones arrive.

You've never lied, but you imprinted your incoming watches = $20 or so.

A Public Service Message from WTW.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Kind of happy I didn't buy anything. Looking at all those nice watches is tempting, but I am glad I can step back, and rationalise that I have a watchbox of 6 lovely pieces in rotation and don't really need more.

Here's a deal for those who want a nice dress watch




https://www.creationwatches.com/pro...automatic-ra-ap0003s10b-mens-watch-12176.html
(^this is the champaign dial model, although it looks pale)

Orient RA-AP0001S10B RA-AP0001S Bambino Small Seconds Gent's Leather Elegant Watch | Dutyfreeislandshop.com

Orient Bambino SS back in stock with these Singapore sellers. Great prices @~£115. If you don't get taxed, they are a bargain. Normally they go for around £150-190

I would jump on one of them, but got a 36mm Bambino not long ago so am content. I suspect they will be gone quite quickly.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody got any working coupon codes? And is there a place to look for them?

They stop working fast, it seems.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Got two more purchases in under the 10th Anniversary sale wire. My first-ever open heart/skeleton watch. This is one of the first ones I thought looked good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hello  It looks nice indeed. I'm wondering which movement is in it (they says swiss movement is it possible ?), and also what's Czech diamond (?) [from the utube link a link goes to Ali site where it says this is using Czech diamond ..) Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> New PP homage by San Martin. Looks great, much better than lobinni, still... not sure about the dial. It's described as enamel ivory. Pics are rendered unfortunately. Would be great if this indeed was enamel painted. Also I don't like the logo on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If san martin is able to produce nice watches it'll be a hard time to resist.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Agree, BUT I got this for less than the cost of the San Martin w/SW-200: Not really a fair comparison!
> View attachment 14997909


 Mama mia this one is awsome ! Is there a similar model on Ali ? From guanquin/nakzen or similar priced brands maybe ? Is there something you would recommend ? I'd change the bracelet for a strap imediately though (arm too much hurting right now with my bracelet  )


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The Burei field watches are back.

I have this one with the indices in an automatic version, and it's probably my favorite watch I've ever purchased from Ali. Don't see it that way now, but if you can deal with quartz, you won't be disappointed.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7mED9Y

They do, however, have this new Arabic numerals version I've never seen before in automatic. Looks good! Sapphire Crystal and NH35 movement. A more reasonable size than the Gustav Becker's, too, at 40.7 mm.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dUj2cN4

(I'm a fool for not ordering this right now, because you guys are going to buy them all, right?)


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

manchette said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > Got two more purchases in under the 10th Anniversary sale wire. My first-ever open heart/skeleton watch. This is one of the first ones I thought looked good.
> ...


Your guess is as good as mine. I doubt it has a Swiss movement, not even a Claro-Semag. And I'll take all of the Czech diamonds.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Burei field watches are back.
> 
> They do, however, have this new Arabic numerals version I've never seen before in automatic. Looks good! Sapphire Crystal and NH35 movement. A more reasonable size than the Gustav Becker's, too, at 40.7 mm.
> 
> ...


Worth checking out, if only for the Chinglish in the ad.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

When the AliExpress 10th Anniversary sale was in progress, I was seeing some pretty minimal discounts on many of the watches. Now the price of most models seems to have gone crazy high. I don't understand the economics at play here, because the Yuan (RMB) is devalued against the US Dollar, and the world economy has slowed due to COVID-19 precautions.

The Nakzen Pagodas, that never have sold for over $32, and closer to $20 on sale, are now $46-$57? WTF?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The Burei field watches are back.
> 
> I have this one with the indices in an automatic version, and it's probably my favorite watch I've ever purchased from Ali. Don't see it that way now, but if you can deal with quartz, you won't be disappointed.
> 
> ...


What a deal, considering the normal AliEx price for the automatic is $400! LMAO!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I've been keeping an eye out for an affordable hand-wind dress watch, I remember coming across the cheap Winner autos a few years ago, does anyone have any info on the hand-wind version? Very much a JLC Master homage...

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6nOoPU


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

manchette said:


> Mama mia this one is awsome ! Is there a similar model on Ali ? From guanquin/nakzen or similar priced brands maybe ? Is there something you would recommend ? I'd change the bracelet for a strap imediately though (arm too much hurting right now with my bracelet  )


I wouldn't discount the Lobinni version (model #12026) yet----silver case w/cream dial & applied incides. It is available on AliX for $159 but during the sale was around $8 or $9 less. It now says it has a Miyota movement but based upon the picture, I am sure it is not a Miyota. It looks exactly like a Liaoning Peacock SL-300 high beat movement. I also have another Lobinni dress watch that AliX also said had a Miyota but it turned out to be a Seagull ST-1812-----lucky me! And, oh yes, it has a sapphire crystal---a lot of watch for $159! This watch is available from the "Quick Fashion Store" Other dimensions--39mm dia., 8.7mm thick (definitely thin), and decent leather strap.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just launched a giveaway on my YouTube channel. So if anyone wants a chance to win check it out.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> I wouldn't discount the Lobinni version (model #12026) yet----silver case w/cream dial & applied incides. It is available on AliX for $159 but during the sale was around $8 or $9 less. It now says it has a Miyota movement but based upon the picture, I am sure it is not a Miyota. It looks exactly like a Liaoning Peacock SL-300 high beat movement. I also have another Lobinni dress watch that AliX also said had a Miyota but it turned out to be a Seagull ST-1812-----lucky me! And, oh yes, it has a sapphire crystal---a lot of watch for $159! This watch is available from the "Quick Fashion Store" Other dimensions--39mm dia., 8.7mm thick (definitely thin), and decent leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 15002009
> 
> ...


Lobinni is really bad about listing "Miyota" as their default value for movements. I always check the display backs, often on multiple sites, including TaoBao.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Can anybody confirm if a faulty bezel can hinder water resistance? I'm assuming no. 


My Steeldive 1952 has a crunchy bezel: when turning, at most parts (only between 6-3 it seems to work normally) it makes 2 (or even 3) smaller crunchy 'clicks' in stead of 1 clear click. The whole bezel also moves ever so slightly (it moves a tiny bit in/out) at certain parts whilst turning, which I didn't realise till recently. 
I'm assuming the little ring or whatever it's called under the outer bezel has some issues or hasn't been assembled properly. 

I was just gonna leave it, as it still works and it looks fine (just very un-satisfying to operate). But if it could reduce WR, or if it's an easy fix, I'd like to get it fixed. Might try and pop it off, but never done that and don't want to scratch the case. 

Thanks


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I've been keeping an eye out for an affordable hand-wind dress watch, I remember coming across the cheap Winner autos a few years ago, does anyone have any info on the hand-wind version? Very much a JLC Master homage...
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6nOoPU


Spring for a Sea-gull instead
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000180233124.html


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I was considering a Lobinni at one point but been put off almost entirely tbh. Usually $100-$200 watches with cheap Sea-Gull movements and still crap QC (looking at one of No1VIPER's recent purchases). 

Yeah nah. Just get an actual Sea-Gull. You get a real brand with decent QC. Still not a fan of their movements but they seem to use the good stuff for their own watches. From what I gather at least.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

A new entry into the PP Nautilus homage club. Didun, of AP RO homage fame, is producing a new Genta homage. They have both quartz and Sea-Gull TY2806 (ST1612) automatics.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Spring for a Sea-gull instead
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000180233124.html
> View attachment 15002067


I just have to say it but why are those 40mm?!??

Been eyeing that exact model off for a while but just want it smaller. It's a wonderful looking thing but not at 40mm


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> A new entry into the PP Nautilus homage club. Didun, of AP RO homage fame, is producing a new Genta homage. They have both quartz and TY2806 automatics.
> 
> View attachment 15002095
> View attachment 15002099
> View attachment 15002101


Do you know what movement is in this? As I ordered it in the sale. But now I'm kinda wishing I'd gone for this one instead, as the finishing looks as if it might be better.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you know what movement is in this? As I ordered it in the sale. But now I'm kinda wishing I'd gone for this one instead, as the finishing looks as if it might be better.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Tianjin Sea-Gull TY2806 (undecorated ST1612)


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Spring for a Sea-gull instead
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000180233124.html
> View attachment 15002067


The movement they show in the watch is an automatic.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Tianjin Sea-Gull TY2806 (undecorated ST1612)


How do you do that? See what I mean, encyclopedic knowledge 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Spring for a Sea-gull instead
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000180233124.html
> View attachment 15002067


Could do, but a) I'm after a hand-wind, and b) the Winner's are 1/6th the price, much less to lose just to have a play, which is why I'm interested in whether anyone has tried one. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> When the AliExpress 10th Anniversary sale was in progress, I was seeing some pretty minimal discounts on many of the watches. Now the price of most models seems to have gone crazy high. I don't understand the economics at play here, because the Yuan (RMB) is devalued against the US Dollar, and the world economy has slowed due to COVID-19 precautions.
> 
> The Nakzen Pagodas, that never have sold for over $32, and closer to $20 on sale, are now $46-$57? WTF?


Yeah, weird. I was happy to get it <US$19 on the sale. It is US$33 at Amazon, if anyone is regretting not getting one.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

AliExpress or sellers increase prices just to make buyers felt they got sale prices during the anniversary. Just wait a bit more and the prices will come down.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

fandi said:


> AliExpress or sellers increase prices just to make buyers felt they got sale prices during the anniversary. Just wait a bit more and the prices will come down.


Not this time.
There is an unprecedented uncertainty in the Forex & Oil market, which might be a harbringer of what is to come.


----------



## rkovac (Oct 18, 2016)

Dean Learner said:


> I just have to say it but why are those 40mm?!??
> 
> Been eyeing that exact model off for a while but just want it smaller. It's a wonderful looking thing but not at 40mm


There is also new Orient Bambino in 36mm size - https://wornandwound.com/baselworld...he-new-36mm-classic-date-bambino-from-orient/ 
But unfortunately no small second


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

tim_herremans said:


> It will ship with a sapphire crystal and have the specs advertised. Lume won't be Seiko lume though.


That's true. Lume is much stronger on the Steeldive (to the left) than on my SKX009 (to the right).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Not this time.
> There is an unprecedented uncertainty in the Forex & Oil market, which might be a harbringer of what is to come.


If my economics degree was good for anything, then an approaching worldwide recession, or depression, should lower prices, not raise them.

As demand decreases, prices are pushed DOWN.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> How do you do that? See what I mean, encyclopedic knowledge
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


The look of the movement through the display back. The adjustment markings on the balance cock, the brushed finish and rotor design. I also have one in my *Berny AM7068*


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> If my economics degree was good for anything, then an approaching worldwide recession, or depression, should lower prices, not raise them.
> 
> As demand decreases, prices are pushed DOWN.
> 
> View attachment 15002519


So what your saying is wait for a few weeks and the prices should go down again? I missed out on the sales prices and noticed that all the items I tried to buy had virtually doubled in price, way more than they were before the sales!

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

On several sites, I've seen prices drop on some models by as much as 60%.
On Ali X, some have come down by 30 - 40 %.

Why, just the other week, I bought a watch for 179 + shipping, and the very same thing was down to 99 a few days later.
Now, it's back up to 179.

Good thing I bought another one (as a back up) when it was down.



HoustonReal said:


> If my economics degree was good for anything, then an approaching worldwide recession, or depression, should lower prices, not raise them.
> 
> As demand decreases, prices are pushed DOWN.
> 
> View attachment 15002519


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Slightly OT

The green *Feice FM221* Glashütte Original Sixties homage, is now on Amazon.com for *$249*. The price on TMall is right around $200, before agent and shipping fees. It's *$463.14* on AliExpress.

Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824 clone), 40mm x 9mm 316L case, 3ATM WR


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

How am I only just finding out about these now? The time I've wasted trying to do this just using a spring bar removal tool.

#Aliexpress ￡9.70 32%OFF | Metal V-Shaped Watch Spring Bar Tweezers Watch Repairing Accessory Tool High Quality Watch Tool Kit For Watchmaker Making
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTAY2Ca










https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Slightly OT
> 
> The green *Feice FM221* Glashütte Original Sixties homage, is now on Amazon.com for *$249*. The price on TMall is right around $200, before agent and shipping fees. It's *$463.14* on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Not this time.
> There is an unprecedented uncertainty in the Forex & Oil market, which might be a harbringer of what is to come.


Well, i think they need us to believe it is not going to go down again (to prepare us to jump on the next Big sale), not that Oil is going well, but i'm sure they'll need to decrease prices again. It looks like it is the way they manage their site : sales all the time... Even more if the site is becoming full of illegal goods.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> That's true. Lume is much stronger on the Steeldive (to the left) than on my SKX009 (to the right).
> View attachment 15002397
> 
> View attachment 15002399


Seiko ain't good anymore ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> If my economics degree was good for anything, then an approaching worldwide recession, or depression, should lower prices, not raise them.
> 
> As demand decreases, prices are pushed DOWN.
> 
> View attachment 15002519


Exactly, plus the unemployement figures are exploding, and the crisis is Not a small one.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Can anybody confirm if a faulty bezel can hinder water resistance? I'm assuming no.
> 
> Thanks


I don't think anyone wrote back...so I'll confirm your assumption.

gaskets are in 3 places on watches, the Crystal, the crown, and the caseback.

sometimes bezels use a friction gasket, but it's got nothing to do with WR ratings.


----------



## highend (Feb 14, 2020)

manchette said:


> Exactly, plus the unemployement figures are exploding, and the crisis is Not a small one.


I've got enough scare already and yet there isn't an end to it.

So the world is heading towards chaos, maybe like we see in the movies.

I rather hope and pray for the best or I might be killing myself already because of worries.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

rkovac said:


> There is also new Orient Bambino in 36mm size - https://wornandwound.com/baselworld...he-new-36mm-classic-date-bambino-from-orient/
> But unfortunately no small second


Nice watch, if they ever realise a 36mm of the small second version it may be my problem solved.

In the meantime I'll dream of the nomos Orion 35 (think I recall an earlier post in this thread looking for a homage with no response)


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824 clone), 40mm x 9mm 316L case, 3ATM WR


The last watch I bought with a ST2130 looks as good or better on the timegrapher than the two top grade ETAs I have. I did make one adjustment to the regulation and afterwards it was off by only 5 seconds after a week on the wrist. The other ST2130 I have isn't quite that good, but still is as good as any standard grade ETA I've seen.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

highend said:


> manchette said:
> 
> 
> > Exactly, plus the unemployement figures are exploding, and the crisis is Not a small one.
> ...


But there is an end to it. It will get uglier, and then it will get better.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> But there is an end to it. It will get uglier, and then it will get better.


But I gotta admit it IS exciting to think everything will go to absolute ****e, 
and we will have Planet of the Apes, in real time.... but without the apes. :-!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> But I gotta admit it IS exciting to think everything will go to absolute ****e,
> and we will have Planet of the Apes, in real time.... but without the apes. :-!


More like Lord of the Flies


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The unemployment number 'records' we're hearing from America are just the claims, not true unemployment figures. The full effect on the economy will only be seen a few months down the line.

But it ain't looking too good. Secondary & tertiary sectors will see lots of bear markets, i.e. going down. Stuff like luxury watches (and one could argue watches as a whole are luxury goods and they'd be right) are gonna take a hit. The first thing people sell in recessions are their collectibles & luxury goods. So yeah prices will go down if you were waiting for that second-hand Rolex. Things are gonna get worse before they get better (especially in the USA). And if you ask me the market is still overvalued atm. Like, why is Apple's market cap still ~40% higher than a year ago when all their stores (and even some of their factories) are closed, and we have a recession looming around the corner? I think it's because a.) I've seen some American financial 'advisors'/''experts'' not believing coronavirus will really impact the economy, and b.) millions of people bored, sitting at home hearing stories about investing are buying the market atm. I saw in Google Trends that 'how to buy stock' was at an all time high.



turdbogls said:


> I don't think anyone wrote back...so I'll confirm your assumption.
> 
> gaskets are in 3 places on watches, the Crystal, the crown, and the caseback.
> 
> sometimes bezels use a friction gasket, but it's got nothing to do with WR ratings.


Makes sense, thank you!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

hmmm idk about those Didun 'homages', I would not at all be surprised if they are in some way/shape/form linked to replicas. They don't have to be selling replicas themselves per se, could also be buying parts/watches from Chinese sellers that do sell replicas. 

They are attempting 1:1 copies of some of the most replicated watches in the world (PP/AP sport-models), but with a different brand name on the dial. The fact that they seem to change their 'brand' name on the fly is not helping. Not my cup of tea but if that's what some enjoy


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> More like Lord of the Flies


That's good too. And 12 Monkeys... or Mad Max, etc.
As long as we have mayhem... :-!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> But there is an end to it. It will get uglier, and then it will get better.


"Ain't no sunshine when [it]'s gone" (RIP Bill Withers)


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

mougino said:


> "Ain't no sunshine when [it]'s gone" (RIP Bill Withers)


+1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> hmmm idk about those Didun 'homages', I would not at all be surprised if they are in some way/shape/form linked to replicas. They don't have to be selling replicas themselves per se, could also be buying parts/watches from Chinese sellers that do sell replicas.
> 
> They are attempting 1:1 copies of some of the most replicated watches in the world (PP/AP sport-models), but with a different brand name on the dial. The fact that they seem to change their 'brand' name on the fly is not helping. Not my cup of tea but if that's what some enjoy


The replica/fake market often pushes case manufacturers to produce replica parts that subsequently get sold to brands that produce homages. That's just the reality of the Chinese watch sector. My somewhat educated guess would be that any of the PP Nautilus "homages" (PaulaReis, Bagelsport, Peter Lee, Lgxige, Pladen, Wotesen, etc.), use parts that are/were also employed in the replica market. OEM companies are not going to try to reinvent the wheel, when a catalog case matching their needs exists, and expected volumes are on the low side. For high volume items like Sub homage cases, there is enough demand to drive production of specialized cases.

The piece of the equation that is almost impossible to know without a Sherlock Holmes deep dive, is whether the same factory that makes "Acme Brand" homages, also produces replicas. In most cases, the mushroom brands themselves are clean, and they make a tidy profit selling rebranded look alikes.

Urban legend is that Rolex was worried that the Invicta Pro Diver cases were close enough, that someone could just buy up a batch of 8926OB's, and swap out the dials and other branded parts, and make disturbingly low priced, good quality replicas. In response, Invicta started their hated, case side branding.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The piece of the equation that is almost impossible to know without a Sherlock Holmes deep dive, is whether the same factory that makes "Acme Brand" homages, also produces replicas. In most cases, the mushroom brands themselves are clean, and they make a tidy profit selling rebranded look alikes.


There continue to be claims of a mushroom-branded watch coming with a branded case back, so there is definitely crossover, somewhere.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> There continue to be claims of a mushroom-branded watch coming with a branded case back, so there is definitely crossover, somewhere.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Examples? I know Paulareis sent out some replicas, but I haven't heard of many others. Many of the mushrooms made fake Swiss claims (Swiss Brand, Swiss Technology, Swiss Mvmt, and even Swiss Made).


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Slightly OT
> 
> The green *Feice FM221* Glashütte Original Sixties homage, is now on Amazon.com for *$249*.


Do you know if is Feice the manufacturer, or just the brand? I mean does the watch come from a Feice factory or does Feice outsource it somewhere?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

konax said:


> Do you know if is Feice the manufacturer, or just the brand? I mean does the watch come from a Feice factory or does Feice outsource it somewhere?


Feice likes to claim they have their own production facilities, but I've found at least one OEM on Alibaba that would be willing to allow me to rebrand a Feice model with my own logo. I suspect that *Shenzhen Koda Horologe Co., Ltd.* produces the bulk, if not all, of their model lines.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Examples? I know Paulareis sent out some replicas, but I haven't heard of many others. Many of the mushrooms made fake Swiss claims (Swiss Brand, Swiss Technology, Swiss Mvmt, and even Swiss Made).


I'm on my mobile and can't do a search right now. I know I've seen them mentioned on WUS., As recently as a few months ago. The first time I saw it mentioned what is on a megathread regarding the question mushroom brands associated with replicas.

I think the example shown was a mushroom brand dial with a Nomos caseback. Sold as a mushroom brand or one of those that don't specify the name brand in the description.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Feice likes to claim they have their own production facilities, but I've found at least one OEM on Alibaba that would be will to allow me to rebrand a Feice model with my own logo. I suspect that *Shenzhen Koda Horologe Co., Ltd.* produces the bulk, if not all, of their model lines.


Thanks, much appreciated.



hanshananigan said:


> I'm on my mobile and can't do a search right now. I know I've seen them mentioned on WUS., As recently as a few months ago. The first time I saw it mentioned what is on a megathread regarding the question mushroom brands associated with replicas.
> 
> I think the example shown was a mushroom brand dial with a Nomos caseback. Sold as a mushroom brand or one of those that don't specify the name brand in the description.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I had a ali-bought Didun chrono and the strap was branded with Audemars logos.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm on my mobile and can't do a search right now. I know I've seen them mentioned on WUS., As recently as a few months ago. The first time I saw it mentioned what is on a megathread regarding the question mushroom brands associated with replicas.
> 
> I think the example shown was a mushroom brand dial with a Nomos caseback. Sold as a mushroom brand or one of those that don't specify the name brand in the description.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


F2W12 made reference to it in a Binger megathread 12 15 2017, post #82: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bing...ow-haus-4590115-9.html#/topics/4590115?page=9

I know I saw a picture from somebody at some point in the past three years. It's just not easy to Google that stuff.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Examples? I know Paulareis sent out some replicas, but I haven't heard of many others. Many of the mushrooms made fake Swiss claims (Swiss Brand, Swiss Technology, Swiss Mvmt, and even Swiss Made).


Ah, here it is. Rodina had promo pics with fake Stowa case backs. Led to a ban of the brand from Reddit (and the rise of Rider, some say).

I think there are examples in the wild as well, but my Google-fu is exhausted for now.

Rodina homage based on current version of 1930s Stowa https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=2402714

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

konax said:


> I had a ali-bought Didun chrono and the strap was branded with Audemars logos.


And there it is. Their watches look wayyy too much like replica-wannabes to not have any sort of affiliation with the replica industry.

Honestly, imo people should stop supporting these Chinese '''''homage''''' mushroom brands that are essentially 1:1 copies of high-end watches but with some 'brand' name on it pulled out of jar. Nobody wants to support replicas yet such a large portion of the watch community seems super cool with blatant Chinese 1:1 'homages', perhaps just being content it doesn't say Rolex/AP/PP on the dial, yet actually still supporting the industry.

Don't get me wrong there are plenty of Chinese homages out there that are like actual homages without the shadiness. I trust the San Martins and Cadisens etc.

That's my hot take at least.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

hanshananigan said:


> Ah, here it is. Rodina had promo pics with fake Stowa case backs. Led to a ban of the brand from Reddit (and the rise of Rider, some say).
> 
> I think there are examples in the wild as well, but my Google-fu is exhausted for now.
> 
> ...


Yikes. Been reading through that thread just now.

Kinda put me off Sea-Gull, and to an extent Chinese brands as a whole.

Just to be clear I'm not judging people with Chinese (attempted) 1:1 homages of high-end watches. They're certainly not all bad. Just don't act like you're on a high-moral pedestal for not supporting replicas. I see some YouTubers like this.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Don’t like them....don’t buy them....simple process.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Yikes. Been reading through that thread just now.
> 
> Kinda put me off Sea-Gull, and to an extent Chinese brands as a whole.
> 
> Just to be clear I'm not judging people with Chinese (attempted) 1:1 homages of high-end watches. They're certainly not all bad. Just don't act like you're on a high-moral pedestal for not supporting replicas. I see some YouTubers like this.


I think the impression is there's some kind of replica industry that makes both legit and illegit watches. I think it's more likely the watchmaking industrial areas in China are simply small communities within themselves like most other Chinese industry. A shop making cases might receive orders from both legit and illegit assemblers. So does that mean that supplier is now illegit? I don't really think so. It's more of a case where they are fulfilling orders per specification and they are apathetic to what happens to them after that.

I'm pretty sure most, if not all of the replica manufacturers are really nothing more than assembly shops putting together parts made elsewhere. They do face constant risk of getting shut down and all of their assets getting confiscated. So it just wouldn't make sense to do much manufacturing in-house.

So does Sea-gull supply movements to replica makers? Obviously they do, but the allegation they do so knowingly seems a bit far afield from reality. Why risk a billion dollar industrial operation on chump change replicas?


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

john_marston said:


> And there it is. Their watches look wayyy too much like replica-wannabes to not have any sort of affiliation with the replica industry.
> 
> Honestly, imo people should stop supporting these Chinese '''''homage''''' mushroom brands that are essentially 1:1 copies of high-end watches but with some 'brand' name on it pulled out of jar. Nobody wants to support replicas yet such a large portion of the watch community seems super cool with blatant Chinese 1:1 'homages', perhaps just being content it doesn't say Rolex/AP/PP on the dial, yet actually still supporting the industry.
> 
> ...


I eventually came to this feeling before ever pulling the trigger on one. I realize it's probably my only chance to own one, since I'm not looking to ever spend $30k on a watch. I also would feel pretty dumb if someone approached me to discuss the AP and me explaining it's an asian build and them assuming it's a replica of some sort. Of which, I despise..people who wear replicas. It lacks all sense of taste and security.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> I think the impression is there's some kind of replica industry that makes both legit and illegit watches. I think it's more likely the watchmaking industrial areas in China are simply small communities within themselves like most other Chinese industry. A shop making cases might receive orders from both legit and illegit assemblers. So does that mean that supplier is now illegit? I don't really think so. It's more of a case where they are fulfilling orders per specification and they are apathetic to what happens to them after that.
> 
> I'm pretty sure most, if not all of the replica manufacturers are really nothing more than assembly shops putting together parts made elsewhere. They do face constant risk of getting shut down and all of their assets getting confiscated. So it just wouldn't make sense to do much manufacturing in-house.
> 
> So does Sea-gull supply movements to replica makers? Obviously they do, but the allegation they do so knowingly seems a bit far afield from reality. Why risk a billion dollar industrial operation on chump change replicas?


I'm not sure the replica makers are at any risk, because these fakes are openly sold in the shopping centers of Shenzhen, next to signs warning of the illegal nature of IP theft, and the penalties if caught.

China does many things just as window dressing, like recycle bins that everyone uses indiscriminately for all forms of trash. China can say, "We have harsh laws against counterfeiting!", when those laws are rarely enforced.

I think some of these replica branded parts, are cases of the supplier shipping what looked like the correct parts, or what they had on-hand. The mushroom brand or OEM assembly manager looks at what was sent and makes the calculation that missing a day or two of production isn't worth stopping the assembly line to get the correct parts.

This misbranding would happen much more often if the mushroom brands were also churning out replicas, instead of being infrequent, and isolated cases.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> And there it is. Their watches look wayyy too much like replica-wannabes to not have any sort of affiliation with the replica industry.
> 
> I trust the San Martins and Cadisens etc.


Yup, Cadisen and San Martin couldn't possibly be using parts also featured in replicas!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

It's just ironic to me that everyone acts holy about being anti-replicas, and that they don't want to support the replica industry.

But when you discuss their precious Chinese 'homages' (in this case the Didun and Rodina et al) having quite clear ties to the replica industry, you get the:



zagato1750 said:


> Don't like them....don't buy them....simple process.


I'd say fair enough if people at least admit to not caring about supporting the Chinese replica industry.

(btw I don't know your position on this zagato but found your reply fitting).

@dfwcowboy
re: Sea-Gull, I was mostly referring to the Rodina thread. 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/rodina-homage-based-current-version-1930s-stowa-2402714-8.html
Browsed through the first 8 pages, some solid points against the company. Not saying Sea-Gull has ties with reps but it's up in the air for sure. That said I wouldn't really feel bad owning one, at least they're still better than 90% of Chinese companies.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

If you like them....buy them....if you don’t.....then don’t...again...seems simple to me....plus I just don’t feel the need to judge you for your watch buying decisions..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not sure the replica makers are at any risk, because these fakes are openly sold in the shopping centers of Shenzhen, next to signs warning of the illegal nature of IP theft, and the penalties if caught.
> 
> China does many things just as window dressing, like recycle bins that everyone uses indiscriminately for all forms of trash. China can say, "We have harsh laws against counterfeiting!", when those laws are rarely enforced.
> 
> ...


The problem replica makers have is China does sometimes make an example of them, especially during periods when other countries are in trade negotiations with them. That effort too is part of their window dressing along with periodic crackdowns on distribution networks that deal in counterfeit goods.

Naturally China has taken a hands off approach for many years with the philosophy of if people were making a living and not hurting anyone, they could do more or less what they want. The problem China has is the more they want to trade in legitimate markets, the more they are going to have to deal with the counterfeiters simply because they rely so heavily on the legitimate side of international trade and other countries are taking notice and demanding action. The more they fail to show any real results, the more it's going to be used in trade negotiations against them. At some point it will become untenable.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

And just a side note....I “get” and understand the money that these companies...Rolex....Cartier...etc...are mad about as it is their design that they funded...and I’m all in on capitalism....so no judgement from me on that issue...that said, I’m not seeing the gushing blood from the wounds they’re receiving from “Joey Bagadonuts” in Jersey wearing a fake Datejust on his 30k a year job....

Just sayin


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> @dfwcowboy
> re: Sea-Gull, I was mostly referring to the Rodina thread.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/rodina-homage-based-current-version-1930s-stowa-2402714-8.html
> Browsed through the first 8 pages, some solid points against the company. Not saying Sea-Gull has ties with reps but it's up in the air for sure. That said I wouldn't really feel bad owning one, at least they're still better than 90% of Chinese companies.


I just don't see it. Sea-Gull is a huge parts manufacturer that supplies watch builders all over the world. The idea they are intentionally tapping the replica market doesn't make much sense. For little return it puts them at risk for losing a lot of other business.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't really care what you buy. I'm just pointing out that there is this hypocritical attitude in the watch community, where people talk so much .... about supporting replicas and then proudly show off their bazillion Chinese mushroom brand Rolex/AP/PP/etc 'homages'---but don't want to hear/believe about the ties some of them might/probably/do have to the rep industry.



HoustonReal said:


> Yup, Cadisen and San Martin couldn't possibly be using parts also featured in replicas!


It's not that I fully trust SM or Cadisen but as far as Chinese watches/brands go they seem relatively clean at least.

I'm not too worried about Seiko Tuna replicas when you can pick up a real Seiko Tuna (although not the fancy one) for ~£200. Except SM is supplying a niche for a £200 Tuna with better specs. Fair play I think?
Also not really concerned about a pretty random $1000 Longines homage. Have you seen replicas for that watch (or the Tuna), on AliX or elsewhere? I haven't. I'm sure you can find them but they aren't your usual replica suspects.

The ones that are MUCH more suspect are the AP/PP/Rolex etc popular sports models, that have replicas all over the place. And when you strip away that Didun logo it looks just like those replicas on Aliexpress.

I think this comment (from the Rodina thread) from Jake nails it. Just replace Rodina and Stowa with alternatives. 


> Wait, are you guys saying that there are people who don't realize that the Rodina models are just Nomos, and now Stowa, reps with a different logo on the dial? Guys, spend 5 minutes on Ali Express looking for "Nomos." There is no mystery there. They are identical to the Rodinas except for the branding. I'm willing to bet there is no small number of people who have silently received a "Rodina" that came with a strap that says "Nomos" on the buckle.
> 
> As for objective proof: Replace the dial with one that says "Stowa" instead of Rodina, and its a rep -- exactly like the ones you'll find if you search "Stowa" on AE. Period. There is no innocent, market research, "who knows how the supply chain works," blah blah blah, explanation. The only way that's conceivable is if Fricker, one of the most renowned case manufacturers in the world, is selling parts out the back door to China for pennies on the dollar. Which explanation is more likely?
> 
> Does that mean you should feel bad about buying it? No. You didn't go shopping for a rep or expect to receive one. I would wear it with a clean conscience. But this should be a cautionary tale to the rest of us: these Stowa "homages" are not innocent.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I don't really care what you buy. I'm just pointing out that there is this hypocritical attitude in the watch community, where people talk so much .... about supporting replicas and then proudly show off their bazillion Chinese mushroom brand Rolex/AP/PP/etc 'homages'---but don't want to hear/believe about the ties some of them might/probably/do have to the rep industry.
> 
> It's not that I fully trust SM or Cadisen but as far as Chinese watches/brands go they seem relatively clean at least.
> 
> ...


So some reps/homages are ok but others aren't? I'm not following here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> The problem replica makers have is China does sometimes make an example of them, especially during periods when other countries are in trade negotiations with them. That effort too is part of their window dressing along with periodic crackdowns on distribution networks that deal in counterfeit goods.
> 
> Naturally China has taken a hands off approach for many years with the philosophy of if people were making a living and not hurting anyone, they could do more or less what they want. The problem China has is the more they want to trade in legitimate markets, the more they are going to have to deal with the counterfeiters simply because they rely so heavily on the legitimate side of international trade and other countries are taking notice and demanding action. The more they fail to show any real results, the more it's going to be used in trade negotiations against them. At some point it will become untenable.


The Chinese government is actively planting people in universities and businesses all over the world to steal information, data, concepts, you name it. Nothing shocking about them being lax about IP theft.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Not this f***ing argument again.
This is literally beating a dead horse when its bones have already been bleached in the sun.

If you get Ali-links banned again, I swear to God...


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Not this f***ing argument again.
> This is literally beating a dead horse when its bones have already been bleached in the sun.
> 
> If you get Ali-links banned again, I swear to God...


Agreed.....basically my point.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Not this f***ing argument again.
> This is literally beating a dead horse when its bones have already been bleached in the sun.
> 
> If you get Ali-links banned again, I swear to God...


Agreed.....basically my point....buy what you want...don't buy what you don't want...and quit worrying about someone else's watch buying..

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Sorry for the weird double..not quite the same post!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I don't really care what you buy. I'm just pointing out that there is this hypocritical attitude in the watch community, where people talk so much .... about supporting replicas and then proudly show off their bazillion Chinese mushroom brand Rolex/AP/PP/etc 'homages'---but don't want to hear/believe about the ties some of them might/probably/do have to the rep industry.
> 
> It's not that I fully trust SM or Cadisen but as far as Chinese watches/brands go they seem relatively clean at least.
> 
> I'm not too worried about Seiko Tuna replicas when you can pick up a real Seiko Tuna (although not the fancy one) for ~£200. Except SM is supplying a niche for a £200 Tuna with better specs. Fair play I think?


Actually, what is hypocritical is when F71 members launch into some diatribe about the evils of homage watches, while carving out exceptions for the ones that they like, or own. "The Chinese mushroom brands are awful because they so closely copy the Submariner!" "Look at the Tisell diver I just received!" (Also works with Steinhart Ocean 1, and several others)

FYI - There are actually tons of fake Seikos for sale, including Seiko 5's, SKX007's, Turtles and Tunas. Do you think San Martin developed their own stainless Tuna cases? I see less logic in your, this isn't hurting Seiko argument, since SM is going after the same price point/market segment. Deep Blue produced a similar SKX clone a while back, but I guess that was OK because their colors were better, and they had 300M WR?









A $70 Didun is not really taking customers away from AP or PP, who would normally drop $30K or more, on a real Royal Oak or Nautilus.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

And if you actually go deep enough like the posters before, you will find many if not all Swiss watches (From Panerai to Omega) and probably most microbrands have their parts, cases and movements 
made & more oft than not assembled in China and later sold as 'made-in-Switzerland'.

This is esp. true for mass market brands like Longines.
Even AP & 'Made-in-Germany/France/Japan/Insert brand here*' have a finger in that pie.
There is no moral ground here.

I like to let the data speak for itself ( i would bring in the EU but that is a whole nother can of beans)
Source: WTO, WIPO
https://www.wto.org/english/tratop_e/dispu_e/dispu_maps_e.htm

Respondent

US:
https://www.wipo.int/amc/en/domains/statistics/countries_yr.jsp?country_code=US&party=R








PRC:
https://www.wipo.int/amc/en/domains/statistics/countries_yr.jsp?country_code=CN&party=R








Complainant

US:
https://www.wipo.int/amc/en/domains/statistics/countries_yr.jsp?country_code=US&party=C








PRC:
https://www.wipo.int/amc/en/domains/statistics/countries_yr.jsp?country_code=CN&party=C








If you seriously think that the US is the 'victim' here (See: Project: ECHELON), you are either seriously naive or just plain blind to the fundamentals of statecraft or how countries were built.
The US was built on 'blatant IP theft' and brain drain from Europe.
https://foreignpolicy.com/2019/10/16/china-intellectual-property-theft-progress/ [Though they have become more political than analytical in ln later years]

Japan was built on 'blatant IP theft' and brain drain from the US & Europe.

























Korea is built on 'blatant IP theft' and brain drain from Japan, the US & Europe
China is built on 'blatant IP theft' and brain drain from Japan, Korea, the US and Europe etc etc.

This is just a cursory look into the subject.
I can go deeper but this ain't the forum for it


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Oh boy.....

Anybody seen a good submariner homage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Just kidding...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Thus far

San Martin





And Heimdallr


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Let the lawyers for the watch companies decide what they want to pursue as IP infringement. Let a judge decide what is IP infringement.

Each person can make an ethical decision regarding how close is too close to an established design.

Each person can decide whether to buy a replica or actively try and disrupt the industry.

Good primer on US IP as it pertains to watches; 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...FjAAegQIBhAB&usg=AOvVaw2MbjFFF_iqVEMAQeDOWXaF

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

zagato1750 said:


> Oh boy.....
> 
> Anybody seen a good submariner homage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

...


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Anyone interested in talking about watches again?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Indeed! Changing the subject:

There was someone I think in this thread asking for a decent watch with 'digital' hands. The only one so far on AliX being a talking watch looking very cheaply made...

I don't know if this one is new but it's the first time I see it: SKMEI 1571 https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUr3IN








Interestingly it has a dual 'digi numbers' mode:


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Slightly OT
> 
> The green *Feice FM221* Glashütte Original Sixties homage, is now on Amazon.com for *$249*. The price on TMall is right around $200, before agent and shipping fees. It's *$463.14* on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


Drat, doesn't ship to Australia. Sigh.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm intrigued by the hands on this Phylida: is this an homage to a famous watch?








https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0otRf


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm intrigued by the hands on this Phylida: is this an homage to a famous watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an homage of the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> I'm intrigued by the hands on this Phylida: is this an homage to a famous watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder how it compares to the Debert

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000197294971.html











No1VIPER said:


> It's an homage of the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Hopefully with none of the bezel problems


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> And if you actually go deep enough like the posters before, you will find many if not all Swiss watches (From Panerai to Omega) and probably most microbrands have their parts, cases and movements
> made & more oft than not assembled in China and later sold as 'made-in-Switzerland'.
> 
> This is esp. true for mass market brands like Longines.
> ...


The whole Swiss horological industry was built on making fakes. First English clocks and later American watches
I like watches, cheap or expensive, I'm not interested in standing on the moral high ground, in the end there isn't any. I buy watches I like and can afford, I let the big Swiss luxury brands worry about their rights, they can afford better legal advice than me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> I think we should report what is not legal, and i'm suprised some mentioning them are not reporting (or maybe they are?).
> What is the site answer to these behaviours ? Is there any ?


I reported them a few times already in the last 1-2 years maybe. Nothing happened, no reply from AE. They cover each other. 
Would they remove the fake logo and put a decent one on those watches I would buy them. But not this way. No way!

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> But I gotta admit it IS exciting to think everything will go to absolute ****e,
> and we will have Planet of the Apes, in real time.... but without the apes. :-!


Personally, I could do without that kind of excitement. Easily. With or without apes.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Hoonnu said:


> Personally, I could do without that kind of excitement. Easily. With or without apes.


You are aware that both you and I are apes?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Indeed! Changing the subject:
> 
> There was someone I think in this thread asking for a decent watch with 'digital' hands. The only one so far on AliX being a talking watch looking very cheaply made...
> 
> ...


A talking watch could come in handy for some of the socially distanced.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

@HoustonReal
@Desk-Bound
(& whoever else is invested)

I'll exit this discussion where it started: the Didun:

If it looks and smells like those replicas on Ali, has some mushroom brand that comes & goes, and a member says the bracelet came with [insert Swiss watch] branding...well it's essentially a replica in my eyes, and imo people (here at least) shouldn't support them.

Of course not all homages are bad! Buy and enjoy your subby homage. Just use some common sense guys. 
And if you do want to support watches like a 'Didun' Royal Oak when you know it 99% has ties to reps, that's fine, just don't act like you give a chit about not supporting the rep industry.

I'm not too interested in a history lesson about Japan/Western 'IP theft' here, nobody is holy; the point is you're not gonna find occasional Rolex branding on your Seiko SNZF17 (from the IP theft image).


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Sogeha said:


> You are aware that both you and I are apes?


No ape would ever shave its private parts.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> No ape would ever shave its private parts.


Neither would I. Oh, the itching....allegedly, so I'm told :-d


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

john_marston said:


> @HoustonReal
> @Desk-Bound
> (& whoever else is invested)
> 
> ...


I'm not pretending anything, I don't give a chit
Now can we get back to discussing our favourite Chinese watches?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sogeha said:


> Now can we get back to discussing our favourite Chinese watches?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed. On a lighter note... For those who missed it. I'm doing my first giveaway on my YouTube channel 





https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> a member says the bracelet came with [insert Swiss watch] branding...


Just for the record, I had no idea about this when I ordered the watch. The branding was stamped on the inside of the strap, invisible when worn. Nobody could be fooled it's a real AP though, it was rather low quality. I sold it even without taking the stickers off.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

This will be my only comment on the subject, but necessary because it comes up every week.
Always check the photos for evidence of photoshopping on the dial, case back, strap and clasp or buckle.
Read reviews and look at photos.
Ask the seller for photos.
Ask seller about branding of famous watches.
Google the store photos.
Try not to be a guinea pig or test subject on an unknown watch.
See what else the brand or store sells. Anything suspicious and I'm out.

One thing I do like about Aliexpress is the fantasy watches, where sellers mix and match watch cases, dials and hands. Take for example this black Seamaster Professional case mixed with a Planet Ocean dial and hands.









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

Techme said:


> This will be my only comment on the subject, but necessary because it comes up every week.
> Always check the photos for evidence of photoshopping on the dial, case back, strap and clasp or buckle.
> Read reviews and look at photos.
> Ask the seller for photos.
> ...


On the flip side. Any SMP cases with a PO bezel and SMPc dusk?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

zagato1750 said:


> Sorry for the weird double..not quite the same post!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Don't worry, this is a feature


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

10Swiss10 said:


> On the flip side. Any SMP cases with a PO bezel and SMPc dusk?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think I know what you mean, but not 100%. Bit since it's an SMP case and bezel, it will fit any SMP bezel insert. If you post a photo of the bezel, I can tell you if I've seen one.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> This will be my only comment on the subject, but necessary because it comes up every week.
> Always check the photos for evidence of photoshopping on the dial, case back, strap and clasp or buckle.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Could you please explain/unfold what you mean by "evidence of photoshopping" : 
__what__ do we need to look for/what is strange and often a sign of an illegal good ? 
eg : bad quality pictures or modified pictures ?
Do they embellish their products... adding what ? their own brands names ?

Is there such thing as a 'common pattern' to look for ?

Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> This will be my only comment on the subject, but necessary because it comes up every week.
> Always check the photos for evidence of photoshopping on the dial, case back, strap and clasp or buckle.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Could you please explain/unfold what you mean by "evidence of photoshopping" : 
__what__ do we need to look for/what is strange and often a sign of an illegal good ? 
eg : bad quality pictures or modified pictures ?
Do they embellish their products adding what ? their own brands names ?

Is there such thing as a 'common pattern' to look for ?

Thanks


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> It's an homage of the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Bathyscaphe.


Yeah, it is 
Interesting, I've never realized the Bathyscape has paddle hands...

A question for experts: what is the "hand style" of this Aquaracer here? Not really baton, not skeleton, and not alpha for sure. Then what?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

manchette said:


> Could you please explain/unfold what you mean by "evidence of photoshopping" :
> __what__ do we need to look for/what is strange and often a sign of an illegal good ?
> eg : bad quality pictures or modified pictures ?
> Do they embellish their products... adding what ? their own brands names ?
> ...


It means a rep manufacturer may take a picture of their replica (or original brand's photo) and just Photoshop a different brand name over the corporate name or logo for the website pictures. Then they send you a rep (or a really crappy homage).

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

manchette said:


> Could you please explain/unfold what you mean by "evidence of photoshopping" :
> __what__ do we need to look for/what is strange and often a sign of an illegal good ?
> eg : bad quality pictures or modified pictures ?
> Do they embellish their products... adding what ? their own brands names ?
> ...


Look on the dial, under 12 where the logo goes. Does the colour look interrupted, blurred or fluffy? Is there an interruption at 6 o'clock around the minute track where Swiss Made has been scrubbed.

I don't really want to bang on about it, but the above irregularities apply to any part that may have had branding removed.

Be careful though. Some sellers remove the famous branding and put their own on top. AGE GIRL is an example - steer clear.

If you think it's not right, it probably isn't - so avoid
If the seller can't provide photos or is vague - avoid.
If you message a seller, be specific about branding, this way you are covered and may receive a refund.
If you're not sure, link the watch here and someone will help you.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> @HoustonReal
> @Desk-Bound
> (& whoever else is invested)
> 
> ...


First, I'd like to state for the record that I do not consider myself an expert on Chinese watches. That said, from your posts it does seem like I have invested quite a bit more time and study over the past five years trying to get a handle on the way OEM/ODM manufacturers. small and large work, and the difference between Chinese watch brands and actual watch companies.

The fact that you can categorically state that Didun is 99% dirty, and somehow Cadisen is clean, in your eyes, seems a bit naive and ill-informed. Both brands use parts that are likely also used in the replica market. If a brand wants to sell a homage model, their easiest path is to use catalog parts. Most of the descent quality parts that approximate a certain, famous watch model started out in the production of replicas, or at least were developed for both uses. Your implication is that Didun Designs sells fake Royal Oaks out the back door, and unless you've visited their offices in China, I'm not sure how you can be so certain they have dirty hands.

If a certain brand uses the same OEM assembler to produce their watches, that also makes some fake watches as well, are they complicit? What about if their OEM factory buys parts from a supplier that also has ties to illicit watches? How far removed must the brand be, to be considered "clean"?

Let me just present the *Didun Designs Turducken Grancabrio*, a NOMOS Tangente inside an AP Royal Oak. Something that would generate ZERO interest in the replica watch forums.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Let me just present the *Didun Designs (Turducken) Grancabrio*, a NOMOS Tangente inside an AO Royal Oak


Just to get back on the topic of watches, I quite like the look of that turducken.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Good point, a lot of Chinese homages probably do have parts that are also used in replicas.. I guess I'm more concerned if essentially the whole watch is made up of replica parts but with a random name on the dial.

Speaking of Cadisen, Royal Oak, and 'homages'; anybody knows what happened to their take on a Royal Oak-ish watch? It's nowhere to be seen on Ali despite having 65 orders and some 5 star reviews (one of which saying the case was 40mm which sounded promising).

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000784742604.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.7f5a2e0edGsksn

I wouldn't be surprised if they don't have em in enough stock yet (as it's pretty new) and production has slowed down/halted with COVID.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Good point, a lot of Chinese homages probably do have parts that are also used in replicas.. I guess I'm more concerned if essentially the whole watch is made up of replica parts but with a random name on the dial.
> 
> Speaking of Cadisen, Royal Oak, and 'homages'; anybody knows what happened to their take on a Royal Oak-ish watch? It's nowhere to be seen on Ali despite having 65 orders and some 5 star reviews (one of which saying the case was 40mm which sounded promising).
> 
> ...


they said they stopped manufacturing this and will resume it again in May


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> Look on the dial, under 12 where the logo goes. Does the colour look interrupted, blurred or fluffy? Is there an interruption at 6 o'clock around the minute track where Swiss Made has been scrubbed.
> 
> I don't really want to bang on about it, but the above irregularities apply to any part that may have had branding removed.
> 
> ...


THank you, for i'm sure it needs explanation, for if it was so easy to spot/see they would certainly not rob us in a such easy way.

Now, this is becoming difficult i think to know where to draw the line between what's real, the illegal replica and what's homaged, just like the real one but a few changes.
SO an homage (which is legal) means it is not trying to mimic the original _exactly_ ? (and therefore they added some differences, like hands, fonts, different brand and so on)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Good point, a lot of Chinese homages probably do have parts that are also used in replicas.. I guess I'm more concerned if essentially the whole watch is made up of replica parts but with a random name on the dial.
> 
> Speaking of Cadisen, Royal Oak, and 'homages'; anybody knows what happened to their take on a Royal Oak-ish watch? It's nowhere to be seen on Ali despite having 65 orders and some 5 star reviews (one of which saying the case was 40mm which sounded promising).
> 
> ...


Hello,
i read that ventilors being produced in France are coming from different firms, these are using Chinese factories, which ones will be at 90% of their producing capacities around July.
And this is a vital product right now, so i guess watch production is not the urgency and is just slowly recovering. When will it be at 100% ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

manchette said:


> THank you, for i'm sure it needs explanation, for if it was so easy to spot/see they would certainly not rob us in a such easy way.
> 
> Now, this is becoming difficult i think to know where to draw the line between what's real, the illegal replica and what's homaged, just like the real one but a few changes.
> SO an homage (which is legal) means it is not trying to mimic the original _exactly_ ? (and therefore they added some differences, like hands, fonts, different brand and so on)


I don't think WIS are their intended audience to be honest, since most of us will know the original watch. I think their market is more the person looking for branded watches, but don't know where to start and most probably don't know the existence or heritage of the original watches. The only watch they have probably heard of is a Sub, and probably couldn't recognise one against a homage.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

As I've mentioned before here, if you ask the sellers for a photo of what your watch really looks like, in my experience, most provide you with one. They think you want the replica, so if that's what they are selling, they will show it to you.


----------



## Black5 (Nov 17, 2012)

cmbezln said:


> very nice looks great


Here we go again,

Just when I thought you had changed.

Copy and paste to 100.

Go...



Gunnar_917 said:


> ^^ tells the truth on Internet forums


SOoO many watches, SOoO little time...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just the worst sort on any forum. He has a very punchable name too.



Black5 said:


> Here we go again, Just when I thought you had changed.
> Copy and paste to 100. Go.....


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> As I've mentioned before here, if you ask the sellers for a photo of what your watch really looks like, in my experience, most provide you with one. They think you want the replica, so if that's what they are selling, they will show it to you.


Or ask you to contact them via WeChat or WhatsApp to send photos. I was looking for a watch and there were many sterile adds but the truth is they were replicas in disguise and the sellers would send photos only outside of Ali. Of course when I got such a message I looked elsewhere.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Black5 said:


> Here we go again,
> 
> Just when I thought you had changed.
> 
> ...


Yup, straight to the block list.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Black5 said:


> cmbezln said:
> 
> 
> > very nice looks great
> ...


very nice looks great


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Any day date recommendations, mechanical preferably? With all this work at home stuff I keep confusing what day is it, a handy reminder would be nice to have.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Letter T said:


> Any day date recommendations, mechanical preferably? With all this work at home stuff I keep confusing what day is it, a handy reminder would be nice to have.


What style are you after?

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I don't really care what you buy. I'm just pointing out that there is this hypocritical attitude in the watch community, where people talk so much .... about supporting replicas and then proudly show off their bazillion Chinese mushroom brand Rolex/AP/PP/etc 'homages'---but don't want to hear/believe about the ties some of them might/probably/do have to the rep industry.
> 
> It's not that I fully trust SM or Cadisen but as far as Chinese watches/brands go they seem relatively clean at least.
> 
> ...


I don't really care, if the rep-industry makes it harder for the swiss brands to earn 50000% profits or whichever amount they feel entitled to. They can afford lawyers.

My concern is that when I have bought an homage, I do not want to receive a rep, since I will not wear one of those. My reasoning for this is none of other people's business.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Techme said:


> Some sellers remove the famous branding and put their own on top. AGE GIRL is an example - steer clear.


Recently, in some thread or other, someone posted a new Parnis model, which is basically a DJ homage with a plain bezel. When I looked into it, turns out it's 39.5mm dia, which is larger than I was hoping -- would love the same style in 36mm, but the only ones I can find have fluted bezels... and I much prefer plain.

But searching around, I turned up the ACE GIRL brand, and I even love the kitchy name. But when I started looking at the watches, I actually noticed the blurry stuff and the thing that really killed it for me is the crown logo on the crown. Bummer. The search continues...


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> What style are you after?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Looking at your IG pictutes I like Dan Hanry watches, that Hamtun looks nice but is about 3-4 times more expensive then what I can afford, Nakzen looks nice...

Not a sub but not too formal either?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Letter T said:


> Looking at your IG pictutes I like Dan Hanry watches, that Hamtun looks nice but is about 3-4 times more expensive then what I can afford, Nakzen looks nice...
> 
> Not a sub but not too formal either?


How about the San Martin Tuna homage?






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Letter T said:


> Looking at your IG pictutes I like Dan Hanry watches, that Hamtun looks nice but is about 3-4 times more expensive then what I can afford, Nakzen looks nice...
> 
> Not a sub but not too formal either?


http://www.aliexpress.com/item/33015621521.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/kronoreview-carnival-tritium-8638g-day-date-watch-4517341.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> http://www.aliexpress.com/item/33015621521.html
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/kronoreview-carnival-tritium-8638g-day-date-watch-4517341.html


That is a good one. I used to have one, but ended up selling it. Been looking for an automatic tritium to replace it.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> That is a good one. I used to have one, but ended up selling it. Been looking for an automatic tritium to replace it.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


I like my Seagull ST2130 Epoch 6029G so well I bought a 2nd one. Both are within a handful of seconds per day and one is as close to zero as you can get on wrist and looks as good or better on the timegrapher as both of my ETA top grade movements.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> That is a good one. I used to have one, but ended up selling it. Been looking for an automatic tritium to replace it.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Cheapest Tritium Automatic
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32827290924.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> I like my Seagull ST2130 Epoch 6029G so well I bought a 2nd one. Both are within a handful of seconds per day and one is as close to zero as you can get on wrist and looks as good or better on the timegrapher as both of my ETA top grade movements.


I've looked at few Epoch watches. I quite like this one.
The only thing is though, the sellers feedback isn't great.

#Aliexpress ￡206.08 31%OFF | 2018 High quality mechanical watches dw style men watch Miyota 9015 automatic Watches Wristwatches Tritium watch Luminous
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BS4gh3


Desk-bound said:


> Cheapest Tritium Automatic
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32827290924.html


I had a look at this, but I don't really like the overall look of the dial to be honest. I want something a bit more minimalist.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone bought a fitting, curved end black rubber strap for their Pagani sub? I was thinking of looking around for one while I wait for my sub to arrive.

Something to do while sitting through meetings, working from home under quarantine.

Pics would be appreciated!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Has anyone bought a fitting, curved end black rubber strap for their Pagani sub? I was thinking of looking around for one while I wait for my sub to arrive.
> 
> Something to do while sitting through meetings, working from home under quarantine.
> 
> Pics would be appreciated!


I've tried matching various fitted rubber straps to watches they weren't designed for without much luck. I suspect if you have the 40mm Pagani you might be able to match a 3rd party rubber strap made for a maxi-case Rolex. If you have one of the larger Paganis I think you'd have a tougher time finding one.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Has anyone bought a fitting, curved end black rubber strap for their Pagani sub? I was thinking of looking around for one while I wait for my sub to arrive.
> 
> Something to do while sitting through meetings, working from home under quarantine.
> 
> Pics would be appreciated!


It has a 21mm lug width unfortunately, I haven't really seen any fitted rubber straps with that width. Would also have loved to get one for mine.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

RightOne said:


> It has a 21mm lug width unfortunately, I haven't really seen any fitted rubber straps with that width. Would also have loved to get one for mine.


A good leather strap does well on a sub/homage if you don't plan on getting it wet. I'm not a huge fan of NATOs, but I think they do look good on a sub. Shark mesh might be another option.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

RightOne said:


> It has a 21mm lug width unfortunately, I haven't really seen any fitted rubber straps with that width. Would also have loved to get one for mine.


21mm is going to be tricky, but I would have thought there would be some straps made to fit the Rolex GMT or Deepsea that would fit? I'm assuming they also have a 21mm lug width.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> A good leather strap does well on a sub/homage if you don't plan on getting it wet. I'm not a huge fan of NATOs, but I think they do look good on a sub. Shark mesh might be another option.


Already have it on a decent leather strap! No plans to get it wet anytime soon.



mrwomble said:


> 21mm is going to be tricky, but I would have thought there would be some straps made to fit the Rolex GMT or Deepsea that would fit? I'm assuming they also have a 21mm lug width.


Yeah they do exist, I was just thinking of ones that would be reasonable to put on a 50-60 USD watch.
Everest sells them for example, around 230 USD.

EDIT: Looking around I can see that cheaper ones apparently do exist on dhgate if you search for "21mm rubber strap". I must have missed them last time I checked .
About 15 USD if you can forego the Rolex-style clasp. Decent value.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> A good leather strap does well on a sub/homage if you don't plan on getting it wet. I'm not a huge fan of NATOs, but I think they do look good on a sub. Shark mesh might be another option.


Elastic parachute straps are also very comfortable, water resistant, and above all stretchy... so a 22mm one can be fitted in 21mm lugs! Plus they are very cheap on AliExpress (~$5-8)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> Elastic parachute straps are also very comfortable, water resistant, and above all stretchy...


Somehow, I've actually only come across these recently, I'm tempted, any chance of it popping off your wrist (say if you got it caught on something)?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Elastic parachute straps are also very comfortable, water resistant, and above all stretchy... so a 22mm one can be fitted in 21mm lugs! Plus they are very cheap on AliExpress (~$5-8)


Good point! I have a 22mm one on my Bambino (I know, sacrilege) which also has 21mm lugs and it fits just fine and is super comfy.

Found this last night, which looks promising:
#Aliexpress ￡11.81 16%OFF | 20mm 21mm Curved End Rubber Suitable for Role strap Daytona Submariner DEEPSEA GMT Omega SEAMARSTER Watch band Accessories
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSSIXG0


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Somehow, I've actually only come across these recently, I'm tempted, any chance of it popping off your wrist (say if you got it caught on something)?


Not more than a Nato, the setting at the lugs is the same (it will cover the case back). And the clasp has zero chance to snap: the buckle extremity is 1 cm wide it can't move...








I just realized I now have half
a dozen of those now, on different kind of watches! It's certainly the most easy to set, easy to size (by far!) and comfortable type of strap I've tried, a favorite!


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Somehow, I've actually only come across these recently, I'm tempted, any chance of it popping off your wrist (say if you got it caught on something)?


If you get one that's in pass-through Nato style, I don't see how. You'd likely hurt your wrist before the strap would give-way. I don't know specifically about the one the above poster mentions. However, I have the exact style shown on the high-end with an EO NM, and on the value-end, LUFF. I can definitely recommend the Luff as an easy-on-the-wallet entry into the style to make sure you like them. They make TWO versions, so be careful. IIRC, the G1 is pass-through, and G2 is regular style.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

pneuby said:


> If you get one that's in pass-through Nato style, I don't see how. You'd likely hurt your wrist before the strap would give-way. I don't know specifically about the one the above poster mentions. However, I have the exact style shown on the high-end with an EO NM, and on the value-end, LUFF. I can definitely recommend the Luff as an easy-on-the-wallet entry into the style to make sure you like them. They make TWO versions, so be careful. IIRC, the G1 is pass-through, and G2 is regular style.


I have had the "clasp" come undone on mine because I mildly brushed it into something. It is not usually catastrophic as you will feel it and can just lift up your arm so it doesn't slide off.

But they are really comfortable and the pricing is right.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

I really like Cheapestnatostraps' single pass Paratrooper strap, and the price is right thanks to her keeping-thing-afloat sale. I imagine delivery from Sweden is quicker than from Ali for most.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just published the video announcing the of the first giveaway on my YouTube channel.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi guys,
Do you know why Seagull watches are very expensive? Some simple models are over $150 and over? Why they ask too much money?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> Not more than a Nato, the setting at the lugs is the same (it will cover the case back). And the clasp has zero chance to snap: the buckle extremity is 1 cm wide it can't move...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I guess I was wondering just how 'elastic' the elastic is; I am picturing me getting caught on a bush (happens more than I'd like to admit ) and the elastic stretching to slide over my hand... I guess I'll just need to get one and find out for myself!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just published the video announcing the of the first giveaway on my YouTube channel.


What a lovely cat. Wish you a fast growing subscriber crowd so the cat can start its own brand of straps.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Inque said:


> Hi guys,
> Do you know why Seagull watches are very expensive? Some simple models are over $150 and over? Why they ask too much money?


Seagull is a high quality watch not to be compared w/the many mushroom brands mostly discussed in this thread. It is one of the few legitimate Chinese brands. They are every bit as good as anything Seiko IMHO!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> What a lovely cat. Wish you a fast growing subscriber crowd so the cat can start its own brand of straps.


I see what you did there 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Thanks, I guess I was wondering just how 'elastic' the elastic is; I am picturing me getting caught on a bush (happens more than I'd like to admit ) and the elastic stretching to slide over my hand... I guess I'll just need to get one and find out for myself!


I have a homemade one from a vintage piece of material. I got lucky as it fits me perfect, slightly snug. No sagging or tilting. It would never have the chance at coming too elastic to fall off or catch and unbuckle. It has caught on things like my backpack and at worst just flipped the watch head over. It retains its shape and only stretches if pulled. It's very comfortable and my ideal strap to wear when I'm traveling / backpacking.

That's my experience and the only one I've owned. Never tried the big brand as they're too expensive IMO for what you're getting.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

fillerbunny said:


> I imagine delivery from Sweden is quicker than from Ali for most.


Looks like it depends. I placed an order from CNS on March 23rd and it was shipped (not delivered) just today.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Unless I stumble across an impulse buy I'm not now seeing, this looks like my two orders from the 10th Anniversary sale:
> 
> This "First Watch Reissue" with Sea-Gull handwinding movement for $53. I dig that Twist-o-Flex looking bracelet, arm hairs be damned. I don't have one of those yet.
> 
> ...


It's here. Impressive one-week delivery. It came in a very intricately packaged box with plenty of bubble wrap, plastic wraps, and even a plastic zip-tie thing at the end. Eventually I ended up with this.

















I am SUPER-impressed. In your hands, it doesn't have a cheap feel to it at all, across the board: crystal, dial, applied indices, hands, case, crown and yes, the controversial bracelet.









































I don't have one of these twist-o-flex kind of bracelets on any of my many watches. I think it's fun and retro, and wouldn't call it uncomfortable. Your mileage may vary. At any rate, this watch would sing on leather. And, though I'm not much of a NATO-wearer, it would work with the right NATO strap as well.

I can't solve the mystery of the movement -- you're asking the wrong dude to take the case back off his watch. I will tell you that, in the winding of the crown, it definitely feels like a hand-winding movement.

It feels like a fantastic deal at just over $50 to me.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Mine arrived today as well, and also very impressed. The bracelet was a bit too shiny for me so have put it on an elasticated parachute style strap for now. Timing seems very good at the moment, nearly 10 hours from fully wound and still within a second or so. Haven't been able to open the back though, tried using a rubber ball but no luck so will wait a while before trying with tools.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's here. Impressive one-week delivery. It came in a very intricately packaged box with plenty of bubble wrap, plastic wraps, and even a plastic zip-tie thing at the end. Eventually I ended up with this.
> 
> I can't solve the mystery of the movement -- you're asking the wrong dude to take the case back off his watch. I will tell you that, in the winding of the crown, it definitely feels like a hand-winding movement.


Esslinger has the correct tools for these. I just use my universal caseback opening tool.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't have one of these twist-o-flex kind of bracelets on any of my many watches. I think it's fun and retro, and wouldn't call it uncomfortable. Your mileage may vary.


I've never owned one either. My dad always used these straps on the watches he wore back in the 60's and 70's and it seemed like just about everyone had them. I always envisioned them as hair pullers, but that may not be accurate. At any rate I think it's a great look for this watch. If it's comfortable I don't think I'd change it.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's here. Impressive one-week delivery. It came in a very intricately packaged box with plenty of bubble wrap, plastic wraps, and even a plastic zip-tie thing at the end. Eventually I ended up with this.
> 
> View attachment 15014991
> 
> ...


That dome is simply magnificent :-!
The Orange box is the exact same one as the one D.Veith sent me :think:


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's here. Impressive one-week delivery. It came in a very intricately packaged box with plenty of bubble wrap, plastic wraps, and even a plastic zip-tie thing at the end. Eventually I ended up with this.
> I am SUPER-impressed. In your hands, it doesn't have a cheap feel to it at all, across the board: crystal, dial, applied indices, hands, case, crown and yes, the controversial bracelet.
> 
> I don't have one of these twist-o-flex kind of bracelets on any of my many watches. I think it's fun and retro, and wouldn't call it uncomfortable. Your mileage may vary. At any rate, this watch would sing on leather. And, though I'm not much of a NATO-wearer, it would work with the right NATO strap as well.
> ...


Great, great deal. I was considering this too, but was put off by the poor resolution pic the seller had displayed. The box + finish of the watch + the delightfully retro strap screams $90-$100.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

d_himan said:


> Great, great deal. I was considering this too, but was put off by the poor resolution pic the seller had displayed. The box + finish of the watch + the delightfully retro strap screams $90-$100.


I felt the same! I was eyeing the pricier version on good-stuffs.com, as I loved the crown. But this looks pretty good.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> Esslinger has the correct tools for these. I just use my universal caseback opening tool.


AliExpress has the same tool for less than $4: https://a.aliexpress.com/_dS9ZbCk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

mougino said:


> AliExpress has the same tool for less than $4: https://a.aliexpress.com/_dS9ZbCk


Thanks. I already have one of those but tried the two prong case opener first without success. Will try with this next though leaving the watch to run a bit longer first.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

mougino said:


> AliExpress has the same tool for less than $4: https://a.aliexpress.com/_dS9ZbCk


Thanks. I already have one of those but tried the two prong case opener first without success. Will try with this next though leaving the watch to run a bit longer first.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Thanks, I guess I was wondering just how 'elastic' the elastic is; I am picturing me getting caught on a bush (happens more than I'd like to admit ) and the elastic stretching to slide over my hand... I guess I'll just need to get one and find out for myself!


Caught on a bush ? , tell us about your place  Does it _neeeeed_ a tough strap ?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> Esslinger has the correct tools for these. I just use my universal caseback opening tool.


Success! Managed to open the case back, though was pretty tough as there was not much for the tool to grip. Anyway this is the movement, which I have no idea about myself.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> Caught on a bush ? , tell us about your place  Does it _neeeeed_ a tough strap ?


I live on an overgrown block on a mountain, and I'm clumsy. I wish I had a more exciting story to tell, sorry...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Success! Managed to open the case back, though was pretty tough as there was not much for the tool to grip. Anyway this is the movement, which I have no idea about myself.
> View attachment 15016187


[edit]Found it: movement is Generic Chinese 2650S ($15-20)


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Well done, mystery solved!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I live on an overgrown block on a mountain, and I'm clumsy. I wish I had a more exciting story to tell, sorry...


I'm sure a good strap can help ; speaking from so far away places is already something.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> View attachment 15015105


Super cool look on the parachute strap! 
Wear it in good health!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.

Anyway this SteelDive was £90 shipped, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, nh35, and 200m.

I've been enjoying it quite a a lot since January, it it seems sturdy and keeping good time so far.

Thoughts?


----------



## Hamiltonite (Jan 28, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's here. Impressive one-week delivery. It came in a very intricately packaged box with plenty of bubble wrap, plastic wraps, and even a plastic zip-tie thing at the end. Eventually I ended up with this.
> 
> View attachment 15014991
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the Seagull 1963 face. Very nice


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Heithel said:


> SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> 
> Anyway this SteelDive was £90 shipped, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, nh35, and 200m.
> 
> ...


It's no secret Seiko are out of favour with me these days and I've jumped well and truly onboard with all the love for San Martin and Steeldive. I am waiting for the next sale to buy a Steeldive and this one looks great. Congrats on a fab purchase.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Heithel said:
> 
> 
> > SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> ...


When I got my SteelDive I really wanted to go for a San Martin instead because of all the positive reviews I've seen online of the consistent good quality of that brand, however their watches tend to be more expensive (but maybe better done?) and also I really wanted an SKX and San Martin doesn't seem to make any homage of it. Such a shame because I would've considered it!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> [edit]Found it: movement is Generic Chinese 2650S ($15-20)


Possibly the most authentic movement one could expect in this watch, although I don't think Seagull makes them.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Heithel said:


> and also I really wanted an SKX and San Martin doesn't seem to make any homage of it.


Beg your pardon?

$169 BLUE EDITION HEIMDALLR SKX007 JUBI









$189 BRONZE SKX SHARKMASTER









$149 SKX007 SUBMARINER









$149 SKX007 MARINE MASTER









$149 SHARKEY SKX007 V 2K19









Nicolas


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> Beg your pardon?


San Martin is not the same company as Heimdallr/Sharkey


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Heithel said:


> SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> 
> Anyway this SteelDive was £90 shipped, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, nh35, and 200m.
> 
> ...


I would have just saved up and got a real Seiko. Also accepted that it comes with a proprietary 'hardlex' crystal and an aluminum bezel. However I'm not saying you made the wrong choice. It's just not what I would do. I also consider in 10-30 years, will a buyer want to buy a genuine vintage Seiko or an unknown Chinese watch homage because it was seen as a better value due to a lower price and having a ceramic bezel and $10 sapphire crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

If that sapphire chrystal is $10 would it kill Seiko to put it on a watch? After all, we have seen how far their prices have gone up, for absolutely no improvement in components.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Letter T said:


> If that sapphire chrystal is $10 would it kill Seiko to put it on a watch? After all, we have seen how far their prices have gone up, for absolutely no improvement in components.


$10-$15 street price and AR coating usually doubles it or more.

*But not all sapphire glass is the same. I have not experimented or seen this but supposedly cheaper sapphire isn't as clear as better sapphire glass. It would make sense. But all the crystals I've bought have been from the same couple popular Chinese manufacturers of them.

The benefit of hardlex is that it's very transparent (when it's not scratched up).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

tim_herremans said:


> Heithel said:
> 
> 
> > SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> ...


I see where you're coming from and I agree to a certain degree. However, the price of a Seiko is an easily solvable issue, the real problem here is that for £300ish Seiko doesn't come with sapphire, doesn't hack and doesn't hand wind. On top of that SteelDive has Seiko guts running it.

With that said after spending £90 on a watch the aim wasn't to resell it in the future for a profit but rather have it last as many years as possibile using it daily and cosmetically ageing well thanks to the sapphire and the ceramic. 
Surely I'm not expecting this to be the watch I'll be passing by to me "heir" on my deathbed, but maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised, who knows! Ahahah!

I'm aware you can upgrade the crystal on the Seikos but modding is totally uncharted territory for me, which it also implies not owning tools and having to purchase them.

The Hardlex Crystal wouldn't last as long as the sapphire on the SteelDive and it would need to be upgraded at some point. I don't mind wear and tear on the case, but a scratched crystal will have to be replaced at some point.



Letter T said:


> If that sapphire chrystal is $10 would it kill Seiko to put it on a watch? After all, we have seen how far their prices have gone up, for absolutely no improvement in components.


That's always been my thought! I just don't understand why don't they. If SteelDive manages (and many other brands, I have a Cadisen that I paid £35 with sapphire on) for £90 I'm sure they can for £300ish


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Heithel said:


> I see where you're coming from and I agree to a certain degree. However, the price of a Seiko is an easily solvable issue, the real problem here is that for £300ish Seiko doesn't come with sapphire, doesn't hack and doesn't hand wind. On top of that SteelDive has Seiko guts running it.
> 
> With that said after spending £90 on a watch the aim wasn't to resell it in the future for a profit but rather have it last as many years as possibile using it daily and cosmetically ageing well thanks to the sapphire and the ceramic.
> Surely I'm not expecting this to be the watch I'll be passing by to me "heir" on my deathbed, but maybe we'll be pleasantly surprised, who knows! Ahahah!
> ...


I completely agree. I have a couple of Seiko homages, and no Seiko's, for these reasons.










https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Inque said:


> Hi guys,
> Do you know why Seagull watches are very expensive? Some simple models are over $150 and over? Why they ask too much money?


Sea-Gull is one of China's original, Mao Era, watch factories, and produces higher quality watches than most mushroom brands. Sea-Gull bought the Venus 17x rights and tooling from Valjoux, and produced China's first mechanical chronographs for the Chinese Air Force.

In addition, Sea-Gull is one of the largest mechanical watch movement producers in the world, and manufactures a variety of caliber families in various price ranges, including tourbillons and ETA 2824 & 2892 clones.

There are other Chinese brands that are also producing more expensive watches, like Shanghai Watch Factory, Beijing Watch Factory and Liaoning-Peacock. Newer Brands like Rossini, Ebohr and Tian Wang produce mid-priced models ($100-$500) mainly for domestic consumption.

Basically, Chinese watches can range in price from $2 junk, to $10K+ special edition tourbillons. You need to readjust your perception of China only producing cheap watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't have one of these twist-o-flex kind of bracelets on any of my many watches. I think it's fun and retro, and wouldn't call it uncomfortable. Your mileage may vary. At any rate, this watch would sing on leather. And, though I'm not much of a NATO-wearer, it would work with the right NATO strap as well.





dfwcowboy said:


> I've never owned one either. My dad always used these straps on the watches he wore back in the 60's and 70's and it seemed like just about everyone had them. I always envisioned them as hair pullers, but that may not be accurate. At any rate I think it's a great look for this watch. If it's comfortable I don't think I'd change it.


Twist-O-Flex has the one-size-fits-few problem. While they pretend to accommodate a wide range of wrist sizes, they are only comfortable in a narrow range. If your wrist is slightly larger than ideal, the spring tension will really dig into your flesh. I've made the mistake of buying a few, and remember them from my childhood. I avoid them like the plague! They are never nearly as comfortable as a properly sized bracelet, shark mesh, rubber, NATO, ZULU or leather. Even cheap, folded link bracelets are better.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Trev_L said:


> Success! Managed to open the case back, though was pretty tough as there was not much for the tool to grip. Anyway this is the movement, which I have no idea about myself.
> View attachment 15016187


Tongji (Chinese Standard Movement) handwind calibers come in various quality levels, depending on the factory, and just about every factory made them. Most are better than the automatic versions. They all should have a minimum 40 hour PR. Reliability and accuracy can be a crapshoot.

I'll be interested to hear how they work out, after a few months.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Letter T said:


> If that sapphire chrystal is $10 would it kill Seiko to put it on a watch? After all, we have seen how far their prices have gone up, for absolutely no improvement in components.


It's really more like $16, but maybe a $10 additional cost over Hardlex. It's doubtful that Seiko would upgrade to a non-AR coated sapphire, so that would cost a bit more.

You can buy a $35 watch with an NH35A movement on Aliexpress, but Seiko insisted on staying with the 7S26 for the entire life of the $200+ SKX. Their new Seiko5 "divers" have the 4R36, but are only rated to 100m, not ISO "Divers" 200m like the SKX. They almost seem to be pushing their customers towards the homages.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Heithel said:


> When I got my SteelDive I really wanted to go for a San Martin instead because of all the positive reviews I've seen online of the consistent good quality of that brand, however their watches tend to be more expensive (but maybe better done?)


From what I've seen, Steeldive offers very similar quality & specs to San Martin. But San Martin just seems to have a bit better QC, and a wider selection. Both are, I think, due to Steeldive being a bit newer. But if you do get a Steeldive without issues, you basically have a San Martin at ~70% of the price. 
I don't think the one is better value than the other atm, I would simply go with whoever has the design you like.

When it comes to SKX vs homage, it mainly depends on the buyer. $300 is hella inflated for an SKX. So if you just like the design, I would also go (Steeldive) homage. But if you mainly want the icon that is the SKX, just get the real SKX! 
Though if you want a quality diver from a brand like Seiko, I would say Orient Ray/Mako II (~$130) or Orient Kamasu (~$230) are probably the best value automatic divers atm.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> $10-$15 street price and AR coating usually doubles it or more.


I'm not that big on AR coating to begin with. If applied to the outside eventually it's going to wear and look horrible. If applied to the inside only it's not as effective. Rolex doesn't even use it.



tim_herremans said:


> *But not all sapphire glass is the same. I have not experimented or seen this but supposedly cheaper sapphire isn't as clear as better sapphire glass. It would make sense. But all the crystals I've bought have been from the same couple popular Chinese manufacturers of them.


I keep hearing this but have seen nothing objective to prove it. Synthetic sapphire is made with a machine that grows a seed crystal into a block which is then sliced and milled to shape. The process is exactly the same regardless of how much the manufacturer is charging for it. The only difference _might_ be in the quality control, but I have never had a problem with "cheap" sapphire after owning quite a few of them. It's not that hard to tell if there's a problem and I don't think too many watch manufacturers are going to sell watches with a defective crystal knowing it's going to come back to them.



tim_herremans said:


> The benefit of hardlex is that it's very transparent (when it's not scratched up).


The difference is the index of refraction with hardlex having the advantage which can be narrowed somewhat if AR coatings are used to a degree commensurate with the quality of the coatings. Depending on the shape of the crystal and whether it's double domed or not, hardlex can have a significant advantage over reflections. Too me it's not that big of a deal to begin with. Tilt the watch a few degrees and no more reflection.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Anyone have one of these solo hand Red Star watches?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000166191655.html

Looks like a very cool watch with an incredibly pronounced dome crystal and a curved dial and hand to match. Prices are all over the place. Ali has it for as much as $220. $170 from the seller above. Long island Watch has them for $119(OOS) and Times International has it for $90.

The Red Star jumping hour watch looks pretty interesting as well, but the price is about twice as much.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

My Exemplar of that Merkur reissue of the first China watch should arrive soon, today or tomorrow.
Problem i didn't expect them to send it with FedEx. It goes to an address in Germany. Anyone else from Germany or EU got FedEx delivery from Aliexpress? How is it with VAT and customs fees?









If I had known about that quick and fast shipping beforehand I would have ordered that to my address in Thailand as I am still staying here at least to the end of April. Here in Thailand I had never issues with custom fees, but I read a lot about that specially shippings with FedEx means you have to pay additional fees.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> The Red Star jumping hour watch looks pretty interesting as well, but the price is about twice as much.


Wouldn't it make more sense if there were the minutes on the dial (5 minutes steps like on a Flieger typ B for example) instead of hour numbers 1-12? 
That design flaw saves you money.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense if there were the minutes on the dial (5 minutes steps like on a Flieger typ B for example) instead of hour numbers 1-12?
> That design flaw saves you money.


There are minutes on the chapter ring. Why there's hour indices is anyone's guess. Perhaps it's an oversight, or perhaps it's intentional to give it the look of a traditional watch while upon closer examination you discover it's not.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

tim_herremans said:


> I would have just saved up and got a real Seiko. Also accepted that it comes with a proprietary 'hardlex' crystal and an aluminum bezel. However I'm not saying you made the wrong choice. It's just not what I would do. I also consider in 10-30 years, will a buyer want to buy a genuine vintage Seiko or an unknown Chinese watch homage because it was seen as a better value due to a lower price and having a ceramic bezel and $10 sapphire crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When buying a $300 watch you consider how much you will get for it in 30 years, really? Better put it in a box and not wear it, it will be worth a couple of dollars more.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I completely agree. I have a couple of Seiko homages, and no Seiko's, for these reasons.


I have Seiko homages: Merkur Apocalypse, San Martin 62MAS and Sharkey Tuna, as well as a Seiko New Turtle SRP773J1. The latter never sees the wrist in favor of the others.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Rista said:


> When buying a $300 watch you consider how much you will get for it in 30 years, really? Better put it in a box and not wear it, it will be worth a couple of dollars more.


That I did not say this. I never mention selling the watch in anytime. I was making a point on its desirability and value when it's a vintage piece, as it's from the original manufacturer and design.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

tim_herremans said:


> I would have just saved up and got a real Seiko. Also accepted that it comes with a proprietary 'hardlex' crystal and an aluminum bezel. However I'm not saying you made the wrong choice. It's just not what I would do. I also consider in 10-30 years, will a buyer want to buy a genuine vintage Seiko or an unknown Chinese watch homage because it was seen as a better value due to a lower price and having a ceramic bezel and $10 sapphire crystal.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


But, that whole argument seems to depend on the owner buying a watch now specifically with the idea of selling it at some point down the line, doesn't it? Honestly, that consideration has never entered my head with any watch I have ever bought, with one exception...the Citizen Luke Skywalker, which I bought specifically to keep in new condition and to sell later. When I buy a watch to wear it doesn't enter my head that I should be buying one brand over another for resale value later. I buy watches to wear for my enjoyment alone.

What I do consider are aesthetics, would I enjoy the overall look of the watch, the detailing, are the specs good for the price, is it competitively priced, are the specs in line with comparable brands and is the brand reputation decent (mostly in the context of QC).

If I was looking to buy a Turtle or 62MAS style watch right now, bottom of the list would be Seiko and Heimdallr because of complaints online about misalignment issues, and partly due to specs and price in the case of the Seiko. Top of the list would be San Martin, closely followed by Steeldive.

I looked at that Steeldive Heithel just bought and don't think it's nice _because_ it's an SKX homage. I bought a San Martin with a turtle case, not because it's a Seiko homage, but because I like the case shape and already owning a Seiko turtle means I know it's comfortable to wear. I love the 62MAS homages, but I've never even seen a real 62MAS other than in photos. If I hadn't read on this forum that these were homages of a famous Seiko diver I'd probably never have known this and bought one for the reasons above.

It's always good to hear other opinions here and how different we all think and feel about our watches


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

spacecat said:


> My Exemplar of that Merkur reissue of the first China watch should arrive soon, today or tomorrow.
> Problem i didn't expect them to send it with FedEx. It goes to an address in Germany. Anyone else from Germany or EU got FedEx delivery from Aliexpress? How is it with VAT and customs fees?
> 
> Received mine in UK without any fees or taxes which was a big relief as I hadn't expected delivery with FedEx. Was listed as $20 value on the documents.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> My Exemplar of that Merkur reissue of the first China watch should arrive soon, today or tomorrow.
> Problem i didn't expect them to send it with FedEx. It goes to an address in Germany. Anyone else from Germany or EU got FedEx delivery from Aliexpress? How is it with VAT and customs fees?
> 
> If I had known about that quick and fast shipping beforehand I would have ordered that to my address in Thailand as I am still staying here at least to the end of April. Here in Thailand I had never issues with custom fees, but I read a lot about that specially shippings with FedEx means you have to pay additional fees.


Yup, MERKUR Store has changed their shipping method to FedEx only and this sucks 
Normally no taxes + fees as they lower the declared price to $20, but depending on your luck prepare for some potentially very bad experience 

[edit] I just realized: if you're not home I hope someone is, because FedEx requires a signature...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Heithel said:


> SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> 
> Anyway this SteelDive was £90 shipped, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, nh35, and 200m.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to share with us. The market and your analysis, and also what you decided plus a picture of it : great watch :=)
Is the crown moving ok, if i remember well some said it was turning difficultly or something similar.
Did you buy it from Ali the _express_ or Ali the _baba_ ? If the last one : how was the shipping process and user experience ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> When buying a $300 watch you consider how much you will get for it in 30 years, really? Better put it in a box and not wear it, it will be worth a couple of dollars more.


+1 I don't understand these guys 
Caring about the resell value of a Blancpain or Vacheron Constantin, I can understand, but a Seiko ?! LOL


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Heithel said:


> SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> 
> Anyway this SteelDive was £90 shipped, sapphire, ceramic bezel insert, nh35, and 200m.
> 
> ...


I have the same watch (and a genuine SKX009 too) and am very happy with it. I think that this is what Seiko should have offered as an heir to the venerable SKX instead of the controversial SRPD series.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

*Double post*


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

manchette said:


> Heithel said:
> 
> 
> > SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> ...


My pleasure! ? didn't see much on this model on the forum and I thought I'd spend a couple of words and a decent shot of it!

The crown seems to be ok once you get to know it, let me explain. 
The problem some people have is when after setting the time you try to make it click from the hacking position back to get the seconds running and then screwing it in. 
I seem to have a mild form of this issue: when clicking the crown back you have to kinda do it at an angle, the movement it's too small for you to see it with the naked eye, it doesn't wobble or anything, but you just press the crown pinching it and pushing it back a little more on one side of it, and therefore upward or towards the back. It doesn't matter which side as long as it's at an angle and not straight down perpendicular into the case. Whenever I do this it readily clicks back without fail, and seconds start running, then you can screw in. I understand the frustration of people who have this "problem" but if you take the time to understand the watch is a non issue (for a £90 watch with sapphire and nh35, more expensive I'd be upset) especially considering that you change the time once a year if you keep it running, or you travel. But then again if you travel too regularly and you have to set up the watch constantly might wanna look Into a gmt rather than a diver. 
Not sure why it happens but it might have something to do with the crown stem length, the movement itself seems to be working fine, it might be easily fixable but not having much experience I'm afraid to mess it up.

It was bought on the Express, shipping was pretty fast to UK, slightly over a week and no issues with logistics.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

*double post*


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Letter T said:
> 
> 
> > If that sapphire chrystal is $10 would it kill Seiko to put it on a watch? After all, we have seen how far their prices have gone up, for absolutely no improvement in components.
> ...


Which, after reading some posts here, is what seems to be the case for many more people than I thought! Prestige of the brand has to be backed up by something else. ISO certification is one of those but at least I'm the SKX example they have that up in favour of their "5KX". An Islander seems to be a better choice at this point.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> Heithel said:
> 
> 
> > SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> ...


How would you compare the quality to the genuine Seiko?

Do you also have that crown issue that Manchette was asking me about?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Heithel said:
> 
> 
> > SteelDive 1996 aka SKX007 homage. What's the point of a Chinese SKX homage? Well I can't justify spending the amount of an Islander at the moment and the import costs to Europe Are a little too high. I wish they had a warehouse based in Europe.
> ...


Thanks so much, I got mine with the end of year discounts and some vouchers that helped a little. Hope you'll find a good offer for yourself soon! ?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Heithel said:
> 
> 
> > When I got my SteelDive I really wanted to go for a San Martin instead because of all the positive reviews I've seen online of the consistent good quality of that brand, however their watches tend to be more expensive (but maybe better done?)
> ...


Thanks for your input! I'm glad they're almost at the same level! It's so confusing with these Chinese brands, at some point my research was leading me to think that they were the same company together with Heimdallr ahahah!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Rista said:
> 
> 
> > When buying a $300 watch you consider how much you will get for it in 30 years, really? Better put it in a box and not wear it, it will be worth a couple of dollars more.
> ...


For me it would not be any resale value, but admit having a classic cool looking 40 years old Seiko beats to have a random NoName lookalike.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> For me it would not be any resale value, but admit having a classic cool looking 40 years old Seiko beats to have a random NoName lookalike.


Oh my 40yo Seiko SilverWave agrees, but the poor schmuck I got it from missed his chance of being a millionaire... He only asked 57 euros for it 








The point is Seiko SKX007 or San Martin SKX007, you won't make big bucks reselling either in 10-30 years.
I join a lot of people here: I buy my watches to enjoy them, not as an investment and for reselling in an untouched box in decades.

Nicolas


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

I just saw that the famous Nakzen Pagoda which normally costs 22 euros and I bought for 14 using coupons, now costs 45!!!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

cousswrc said:


> I just saw that the famous Nakzen Pagoda which normally costs 22 euros and I bought for 14 using coupons, now costs 45!!!


We certainly live in strange and uncharted times!

Regards, Jim
Stay Safe, Stay Well


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

spacecat said:


> For me it would not be any resale value, but admit having a classic cool looking 40 years old Seiko beats to have a random NoName lookalike.


And how about having a classic cool looking 40 years old NoName lookalike of a famous brand (which inside has the movement of said brand?) ahahah!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The mash-up I never knew existed.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000654309185.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Steeldive's 6105 homage has become the cheapest it has been.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det....41413.33.5f352ef9ggeYcw&fullFirstScreen=true


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000820862738.html
Vintage Bligers:








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000384923020.html


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> The mash-up I never knew existed.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000654309185.html
> 
> View attachment 15018799
> ...


I have seen this with both 2 or 3 dub dial configurations.

This one says VK quartz.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000791517904.html

I have the regular auto version. Good watch for the price. Though like others who have the same watch, the crown tube is too short so the screw down crown feels fragile with just over one revolution to tighten.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive's 6105 homage has become the cheapest it has been.
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-det....41413.33.5f352ef9ggeYcw&fullFirstScreen=true


I could buy more than 5 of these for the price I paid for a Seiko PADI Turtle. Absolutely bonkers!! If I didn't already have two turtle watches I'd grab this immediately.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Heithel said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > For me it would not be any resale value, but admit having a classic cool looking 40 years old Seiko beats to have a random NoName lookalike.
> ...


I have a brand new lookalike, the affordable price and that it has a Seiko movement inside sold it to me.
The steeldive 1970. But it would be pretty cool to have the original Cpt. Willard. Saw a pic of an old ad. The 6105 back then were sold for the same amount of dollars I paid for my Steeldive. ?.

Took my Willard to an old Khmer temple for some Instagram shot.

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-rk4AnDCqp/

Few cons: I cannot screw the screwdown crown fully down. Gives me trust issues for the water resistance.
The crown isn't really centred between the guards. Almost touching one to the right and to the other one is a huge gap. 
Some indices haven't the perfect rectangular shape.
A springbar connecting the clasp with the bracelet failed and the watch dropped to the ground. Lucky me it was in a moment when I tied my shoes, so the drop was low. Would be bad losing it while on a motorbike or in a boat. Have now trust issues.
Otherwise totally happy with the watch, the look, impressed by the lume, how accurate it keeps time.

With my skx013 I don't have these trust issues.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive's 6105 homage has become the cheapest it has been.
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-det....41413.33.5f352ef9ggeYcw&fullFirstScreen=true


This is the link for the SS bracelet version.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1970-Stock-Supply-Stainless-Steel-Case_62234640308.html


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I have a brand new lookalike, the affordable price and that it has a Seiko movement inside sold it to me.
> The steeldive 1970. But it would be pretty cool to have the original Cpt. Willard. Saw a pic of an old ad. The 6105 back then were sold for the same amount of dollars I paid for my Steeldive. ?.
> 
> Took my Willard to an old Khmer temple for some Instagram shot.
> ...


For the springbars concern I'd try to use a nato or something alike if I were you, it'd match the watch style anyway!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Ideas for something with a *super* high domed crystal? Quartz much preferred.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> Ideas for something with a *super* high domed crystal? Quartz much preferred.


There are a bunch of Corum Bubble homages from Forsining or Reef Tiger but all auto AFAIK.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> The mash-up I never knew existed.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000654309185.html
> 
> View attachment 15018799
> ...


I like it, it has various styles, i'd pick up the 2d one (raised figures, or whatever you call it) but with a different (bright) color if possible (life is so dull sometimes i'd rather have colors with me)/. 
i'm not quite sure if mashup means something + or - though. Does it have a negative connotation ?


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

mougino said:


> +1 I don't understand these guys
> Caring about the resell value of a Blancpain or Vacheron Constantin, I can understand, but a Seiko ?! LOL


Again, it's not about looking at resale value and monetary appreciation. You're the third person to run off with this idea. It's about owning the original and respecting its history.. no doubt it will be a more desired watch in the future even if it's monetary value didn't go up much. Does that mean these Chinese homages will be worthless in 30 years? I don't know that answer and it's not what I'm saying. They're fine watches in their own right and in ways better than the Seiko or offer their own style differences. But they're not the original and will never be a Seiko. I get it's not going to be a popular opinion on an AliX thread, but he asked for my thoughts and I gave it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Rista said:


> When buying a $300 watch you consider how much you will get for it in 30 years, really? Better put it in a box and not wear it, it will be worth a couple of dollars more.


Exactly what I was thinking.....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

mougino said:


> Oh my 40yo Seiko SilverWave agrees, but the poor schmuck I got it from missed his chance of being a millionaire... He only asked 57 euros for it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicolas,

Sorry but your point is way off and exaggerated.

Seiko has produced millions of watches across thousands of designs. Your silver dial dressy vintage Seiko is cool but nothing special or popular enough for companies to make homage or replicas of. The SKX (now discontinued) was one of their most "cool" and desired sport divers. It's been replicated by many, has sprouted a modding community and a love for mechanical watches for many. It's not a generic one off design from the 70s and I don't really see how it relates here.

Who is talking about the resale value being the only importance, million dollars huh? Again, you missed the point.

Who brought up keeping watches untouched in boxes as investments for future resale value? Again, it was never the point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

tim_herremans said:


> Again, it's not about looking at resale value and monetary appreciation. You're the third person to run off with this idea. It's about owning the original and respecting its history.. no doubt it will be a more desired watch in the future even if it's monetary value didn't go up much. Does that mean these Chinese homages will be worthless in 30 years? I don't know that answer and it's not what I'm saying. They're fine watches in their own right and in ways better than the Seiko or offer their own style differences. But they're not the original and will never be a Seiko. I get it's not going to be a popular opinion on an AliX thread, but he asked for my thoughts and I gave it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That it'll never be a Seiko it's more than obvious, I don't think I ever meant "I wanted a Seiko but couldn't afford it so I got a knockoff", if having a Seiko was so important I'd have gotten a Seiko.

My point was more "for £90 I get all of these features in the style of a watch aesthetically I like which for some reason doesn't have the same features as the cheaper homage, and costs three times as much".

Clearly having a genuine Seiko here has never been the priority, but rather liking the style and getting more features for less money.

What really pulled me into this purchase was the hate for scratches and the implementation of sapphire for a fairly cheap price.

Having the urge of getting a Seiko logo on the dial and wanting to spend one third of RRP is what leads some people to buy fakes. Clearly that wasn't the case in this instance.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

I completely agree that you made the right choice here, if it’s based on specs for money and getting those upgrades to prevent scratches for the cheapest possible price.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

tim_herremans said:


> I completely agree that you made the right choice here, if it's based on specs for money and getting those upgrades to prevent scratches for the cheapest possible price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, brand has never been a buying factor!

Then imagine being able to brag of this "exclusive Chinese niche brand that no one knows about" in 20 years from now (not) ahahah!


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Love the case design(s)....love a mechanical movement....love a ceramic bezel....lume....and a 1/3-1/2 pricing?? Come on...that’s the draw here...I would think those that care about a “vintage” seiko.....well there’s forums just for that very thing...this isn’t it...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> My Exemplar of that Merkur reissue of the first China watch should arrive soon, today or tomorrow.
> Problem i didn't expect them to send it with FedEx. It goes to an address in Germany. Anyone else from Germany or EU got FedEx delivery from Aliexpress? How is it with VAT and customs fees?
> 
> View attachment 15018093
> ...


Hello fellow Thailand expat - my orders of watches have been stuck for last 10 days. with no flights allowed in TH, I assume I am not getting any of them before April 20. how fare your incoming watches?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> Nicolas,
> 
> Who is talking about the resale value being the only importance, million dollars huh? Again, you missed the point.
> 
> ...


Come on man, you're the one who brought up potential buyers in 10-30 years. Your words, texto:



tim_herremans said:


> I would have just saved up and got a real Seiko. Also accepted that it comes with a proprietary 'hardlex' crystal and an aluminum bezel. However I'm not saying you made the wrong choice. It's just not what I would do. I also consider in 10-30 years, will a buyer want to buy a genuine vintage Seiko or an unknown Chinese watch homage because it was seen as a better value due to a lower price and having a ceramic bezel and $10 sapphire crystal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop your efforts to deny it (4 times!) or just edit your initial post then. Now you're just being ridiculous....

[edit] of course my point was exaggerated, else where would be the fun


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yup


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

mougino said:


> Come on man, you're the one who brought up potential buyers in 10-30 years. Your words, texto:
> 
> Stop your efforts to deny it (4 times!) or just edit your initial post then. Now you're just being ridiculous....
> 
> [edit] of course my point was exaggerated, else where would be the fun


Where did I say a buyer will want the Seiko because it's worth a lot of money? Or that it should be kept in a box and unworn? Sorry can't find it.

My point was the Seiko will be much more desired and respected as a vintage piece.

Period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> My point was the Seiko will be much more desired and respected as a vintage piece.
> 
> Period.


Resale value or respect, I don't see the link with buying a San Martin but maybe I'm tired after a hard days work. Here let me end the discussion (on my part) with a little à-propos video. And I'll go toast a glass o' champaign to you and Seiko, because I least I can fully acknowledge the respect to this outstanding brand. Cheers mate!






[edit] sh*te  not the version I wanted to post!


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

mougino said:


> Resale value or respect, I don't see the link with buying a San Martin but maybe I'm tired after a hard days work. Here let me end the discussion (on my part) with a little à-propos video. And I'll go toast a glass o' champaign to you and Seiko, because I least I can fully acknowledge the respect to this outstanding brand. Cheers mate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must have worked your arse off. It actually was my response and thoughts on buying a Steel Dive (and other) SKX homages and not the San Martin brand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Seeing as this is still going, I'll throw my opinion out there... Although I think it might be quiet controversial.

Seiko design great watches, but then cheap out on materials. Which allows homages such as those from San Martin etc. To end up making the watches Seiko should have done in the first place. To add insult to injury they also do it using Seiko's own movements as well.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Wait.....let me pop some popcorn.....this can only become more entertaining!

Oh....and by the way....the internet is always a great place to garner respect.....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

zagato1750 said:


> Wait.....let me pop some popcorn.....this can only become more entertaining!
> 
> Oh....and by the way....the internet is always a great place to garner respect.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Oh man! Now you got me craving pop corn for real!

Christ, what have I done? I just wanted sapphire for cheap! Ahahah!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

zagato1750 said:


> Wait.....let me pop some popcorn.....this can only become more entertaining!
> 
> Oh....and by the way....the internet is always a great place to garner respect.....
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> Must have worked your arse off. It actually was my response and thoughts on buying a Steel Dive (and other) SKX homages and not the San Martin brand.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I'm one of a few *not* in curfew/sick leave/holiday this week, so yeah I do all and everything these days and it kinda exhausted me. Hope you have a more relaxed time at home with your family.

Nicolas


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Elastic parachute straps are also very comfortable, water resistant, and above all stretchy... so a 22mm one can be fitted in 21mm lugs! Plus they are very cheap on AliExpress (~$5-8)


mind sharing an Ali link, please
thank you


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> mind sharing an Ali link, please
> thank you


https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTuyErs
Currently at $8.7 but cheaper on sale.
Type 'elastic strap' in Ali.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

tim_herremans said:


> Where did I say a buyer will want the Seiko because it's worth a lot of money? Or that it should be kept in a box and unworn? Sorry can't find it.
> 
> My point was the Seiko will be much more desired and respected as a vintage piece.
> 
> Period.


Nobody would disagree with you about that point.

But, as I said earlier, you're putting the focus on the reason to buy as being future value/worth and that is NOT why I buy watches now or ever. That's what I disagreed with. I couldn't care less what my Turtle will be worth in 20yrs time and that never once entered my head when I was shopping around for a new watch.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

konax said:


> Ideas for something with a *super* high domed crystal? Quartz much preferred.


Derailing this thread to go completely off topic and talk about AliExpress watches for a moment...

Have you had a look at Fantor watches? Alloy cases and maybe not as super high domed as you might be looking for but great designs and smooth sweeping quartz mechanisms!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

frogles said:


> mind sharing an Ali link, please
> thank you


Here are the elastic straps I've bought from AliEx. I'm really happy with all of them, and the sellers.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32985601855.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dPW5cDP
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000262948795.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dPW5cDP
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000561688269.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3ded4c4deiP73f

There were a couple of others, but the stores seem to have stopped selling them.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

manchette said:


> I like it, it has various styles, i'd pick up the 2d one (raised figures, or whatever you call it) but with a different (bright) color if possible (life is so dull sometimes i'd rather have colors with me)/.
> i'm not quite sure if mashup means something + or - though. Does it have a negative connotation ?


A 'mash up' is taking bits from here and other bits from over there and combining them. Like combining a case and sub dial configuration from an old SMP with a new etched dial from a 2019 SMP. Or putting a Seiko MM300 dial and hand set in a SKX. Or doing a SKX mod in a submariner style. Or a DJ mixing vocals from one song over the music of another.

I guess it's subjective. Sometimes it works, sometimes nada.

In the case of the Bliger SMP chrono homage, I like the 2 sub dial version with the etched dial, but the 3 sub dial version with the flat dial.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

tim_herremans said:


> Where did I say a buyer will want the Seiko because it's worth a lot of money? Or that it should be kept in a box and unworn? Sorry can't find it.
> 
> My point was the Seiko will be much more desired and respected as a vintage piece.
> 
> Period.


in 20 years my Seiko watches will be in the landfill which was completely my expectation when I bought them. The reason Seiko watches are respected today as vintage pieces is they were built much better than their competition. You can't really say that today. So what is true today may not be true 20-40 years from now. A 30 year old Seiko worn regularly will likely have it's hardlex all scratched up, its bracelet trashed, and if the movement is still working it's been replaced or serviced more than once. Meanwhile a decent San Martin or equivalent worn regularly will likely have a clear crystal and a bracelet that still perfectly serviceable with the same movement. From my personal perspective either way I'm going to be chucking the watch when the movement needs servicing so such things aren't a concern of mine.

So I'm not as convinced the Seikos made today will be respected as a vintage piece 20-40 years from now. Certainly some of them will if they were high end or otherwise rare yet sought after, but the vast majority of them will simply be the same ubiquitous Seiko thrift store/flea-bay find you can pick up for a few bucks (as is), except there will be lots more of them.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

madmak said:


> Hello fellow Thailand expat - my orders of watches have been stuck for last 10 days. with no flights allowed in TH, I assume I am not getting any of them before April 20. how fare your incoming watches?


Nothing incoming to Thailand atm, was supposed to fly to Germany yesterday changed it to 1th of May.
Usually I prefer to send my orders to Thailand, Sino Thai Free Trade Agreement is great. I could not resist to shop during the 10th anniversary sale and all these orders went to Germany. They got surprisingly quickly accepted by the airline. 
Usually I get my stuff to Thailand in under 3 weeks, except some totally cheap $1 gimmicks which can take more time. With only one month left in Thailand and the current situation I didn't take the risk.

Ordered stuff during CNY and the beginning of Corona shutdown. There wasn't a big delay. Some items were stuck 2 weeks in a warehouse before they got send out.

With this current flight ban, this is only for passengers planes, cargo flights still going on. But I have no clue how the logistics works and how many of the mail goes by Cargo flights and how many goes with passenger planes. 
Last week, before they closed Suvarnabhumi, I wanted to send some Easter greetings to friends and family in Germany along with some masks in the envelopes. At the post office I got informed that there is no airmail atm and it will go by surface mail.

Stay save and healthy, hopefully the warm climate here works against the virus or it could turn very ugly.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> It's here. Impressive one-week delivery. It came in a very intricately packaged box with plenty of bubble wrap, plastic wraps, and even a plastic zip-tie thing at the end. Eventually I ended up with this.
> 
> View attachment 15014991
> 
> ...


Now that you've had a chance to wear it a bit, what I'm curious about is how loud the movement is? Still hunting for another hand-wind watch, but want one with a fairly quiet movement (my wife won't allow any HMT's in the bedroom because they're too loud!)


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Heithel said:


> How would you compare the quality to the genuine Seiko?
> 
> Do you also have that crown issue that Manchette was asking me about?


Yes I do, but I can assure that when you know how to solve it, it's really a minor issue. By the way I bought it on Alibaba and when I notify the problem to the seller first I received a free silicone strap and then a 20$ discount on next purchase.
When comparing esthetically the two they are very similar, but the Steeldive looks much more refined thanks to the ceramic bezel insert.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> Yes I do, but I can assure that when you know how to solve it, it's really a minor issue. By the way I bought it on Alibaba and when I notify the problem to the seller first I received a free silicone strap and then a 20$ discount on next purchase.
> When comparing esthetically the two they are very similar, but the Steeldive looks much more refined thanks to the ceramic bezel insert.


Yeah that's what I replied to Manchette as well, once you understand how to work around it is barely an issue. Again, on a more expensive piece I would be more upset about it but not at the price I paid for. 
Still wondering what causes it and how tricky would it be to sort it out, you wouldn't know would you?

Wow I wouldn't expected it to be so similar to a genuine Seiko, thanks for confirming that!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTuyErs
> Currently at $8.7 but cheaper on sale.
> Type 'elastic strap' in Ali.


thank you


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

leastonh said:


> Here are the elastic straps I've bought from AliEx. I'm really happy with all of them, and the sellers.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32985601855.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dPW5cDP
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000262948795.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dPW5cDP
> ...


thank you
at the second and third the price is cca 13USD delivered whereas 4+ is the shipping. a little bit far from 5


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

frogles said:


> thank you
> at the second and third the price is cca 13USD delivered whereas 4+ is the shipping. a little bit far from 5


Oh wow, that is really surprising. I'm looking at UK prices and here's how they breakdown for me...

1. £7.57 ($9.45) delivered free.
2. £6.76 ($8.44) delivered free.
3. £7.04 ($8.78) delivered free.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

Hi all, 

I'm new here! Was wondering if anybody could recommend a black rubber strap for my Pagani Design 1651. 

Thanks


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My latest video review of the Nakzen SS7002G is now live on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

sage626700 said:


> So from the research I've done its likely that the issue is caused by the stem being cut just a smidge too short. This would make sense as to why most of the SKX's have the same issue. This is and isn't an easy fix. Cracking the case open and cutting a new stem really isn't that big of a deal but it can be tricky to get it just right. Since mine aren't that bad and they don't bother me much I don't intend to order new stems and I'll just live with the issue.
> 
> I'm still gonna keep looking to see if there is another possible cause that might be easier to fix.


As I've recently talked about in this thread I have the same "crown issue" that you described, and as you said I can totally live with it as you just need to push slightly at an angle the few times you actually need to set the time.

Have you found any other possible (and easily fixable) cause for this?

If the stem length is the actual issue, do you know what stem would need to be ordered? Is the crown already on the watch going to work with it?

Do you think is worth to have a watchmaker looking at it (once this doomsday is over), or they'd just say "it'll be £250 for the job and it'll take 7 weeks"?

Sorry for the many question but you look much more knowledgeable than I am and you are aware of the exact issue!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> I wouldn't bother. I have the same issue with a genuine SKX009. Maybe they wanted to make a really true copy of the Seiko.


Genuine Seiko with the same issue? Now that I didn't expect! Would you know what causes it and how to fix it? I have this "issue" on my SteelDive SKX homage I can love with it but I was wondering how doable is to sort it out.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

leastonh said:


> Oh wow, that is really surprising. I'm looking at UK prices and here's how they breakdown for me...
> 
> 1. £7.57 ($9.45) delivered free.
> 2. £6.76 ($8.44) delivered free.
> 3. £7.04 ($8.78) delivered free.


looks UK is more favourable for Ali sellers than other/real EU contries, i dunno
thanks anyway


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> looks UK is more favourable for Ali sellers than other/real EU contries, i dunno
> thanks anyway


Nah, French here and these are the prices from the App (maybe it's more expensive on the website):

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32985601855.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dPW5cDP EUR 8.62 (EUR 6.76 after discount) free shipping

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000262948795.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dPW5cDP EUR 7.70 (EUR 6.77 after discount) free shipping

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000561688269.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3ded4c4deiP73f EUR 7.87 - 8.36 free shipping


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

mougino said:


> Nah, French here and these are the prices from the App (maybe it's more expensive on the website):
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32985601855.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dPW5cDP EUR 8.62 (EUR 6.76 after discount) free shipping
> 
> ...


Not sure if that helps, but I know for a fact that prices on the website are generally higher than prices on the app


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> My latest video review of the Nakzen SS7002G is now live on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Quality of your reviews has gone up!

Not a fan of that Nakzen myself. Great specs for price, but don't care about that when it imo looks boring and quite cheap even. Might like it more on leather. And then there's the Nakzen logo (on rotor and crown) which I can't un-see as male genitalia.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Quality of your reviews has gone up!
> 
> Not a fan of that Nakzen myself. Great specs for price, but don't care about that when it imo looks boring and quite cheap even. Might like it more on leather. And then there's the Nakzen logo (on rotor and crown) which I can't un-see as male genitalia.


I try to improve with every video. They do actually do it on a leather strap as well I think. Which is s bit cheaper too. I never saw the logo thing until someone pointed it out a while back... I try not to thick about it. Luckily they opted for the name on the dial though 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Heithel said:


> Not sure if that helps, but I know for a fact that prices on the website are generally higher than prices on the app


oh, could be, mines are web prices, 9.28+4.48 and 8.29+4.48 to Hungary for the first and second


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Nah, French here and these are the prices from the App (maybe it's more expensive on the website):
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32985601855.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dPW5cDP EUR 8.62 (EUR 6.76 after discount) free shipping
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000262948795.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.27424c4dPW5cDP EUR 7.70 (EUR 6.77 after discount) free shipping
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000561688269.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3ded4c4deiP73f EUR 7.87 - 8.36 free shipping





Heithel said:


> Not sure if that helps, but I know for a fact that prices on the website are generally higher than prices on the app


Thanks for the head's up, I had no clue their prices varied between mobile and web.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for the head's up, I had no clue their prices varied between mobile and web.


It varies by seller. Not every seller has an app discount, but enough do that I always check the app before I complete a purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> It varies by seller. Not every seller has an app discount, but enough do that I always check the app before I complete a purchase.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I didn't think it was up to the seller, I thought Aliexpress itself was changing the price according to the platform, but maybe I was wrong. That said the differences I noticed weren't massive to be honest.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

john_marston said:


> From what I've seen, Steeldive offers very similar quality & specs to San Martin. But San Martin just seems to have a bit better QC, and a wider selection. Both are, I think, due to Steeldive being a bit newer. But if you do get a Steeldive without issues, you basically have a San Martin at ~70% of the price.
> I don't think the one is better value than the other atm, I would simply go with whoever has the design you like.
> 
> When it comes to SKX vs homage, it mainly depends on the buyer. $300 is hella inflated for an SKX. So if you just like the design, I would also go (Steeldive) homage. But if you mainly want the icon that is the SKX, just get the real SKX!
> Though if you want a quality diver from a brand like Seiko, I would say Orient Ray/Mako II (~$130) or Orient Kamasu (~$230) are probably the best value automatic divers atm.


Steeldive and Sharkey/Heimdallr 007 tend to use etched crown/case backs.

San Martin tends to have stamped case backs and crowns, which are way nicer, IMO.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Steeldive and Sharkey/Heimdallr 007 tend to use etched crown/case backs.
> 
> San Martin tends to have stamped case backs and crowns, which are way nicer, IMO.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


This is my LJM 62MAS case back (before the name change to San Martin). The first batches used this beauty. Later, they switched to etched (looked cheap), then to the current ones with the shark (look OK).


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Heithel said:


> I didn't think it was up to the seller, I thought Aliexpress itself was changing the price according to the platform, but maybe I was wrong. That said the differences I noticed weren't massive to be honest.


I don't know who decides whether or not there is a price difference between the website and the app, I just know that not all sellers have discounts. And yes, the discounts generally aren't very great, but the discounts for some of the watches I was tracking during the sale were big enough that, had I actually purchased any, I would have used the app. Some of the differences were $5-$7. For watches under $100, that's a good extra discount, especially since AliExpress is collecting sales tax.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Techme said:


> This is my LJM 62MAS case back (before the name change to San Martin). The first batches used this beauty. Later, they switched to etched (looked cheap), then to the current ones with the shark (look OK).
> 
> View attachment 15023207
> 
> View attachment 15023215


Good example. I have seen a similar case back on a Heimdallr. But not on recent O07s.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Techme said:


> This is my LJM 62MAS case back (before the name change to San Martin). The first batches used this beauty. Later, they switched to etched (looked cheap), then to the current ones with the shark (look OK).
> 
> View attachment 15023207


That vintage diver's helmet on the case back always reminds me of the game BioShock!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

NaviForce 3002M high beat quartz watch (caline SII VH64A 4bps)


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> NaviForce 3002M high beat quartz watch (caline SII VH64A 4bps)


Good test again, I really like your videos.
But - if I remember correctly - in your first videos you usually mentioned if the tested watch is a homage of something. And you no longer do this. What a pity, it was interesting
(for example this watch is also a homage of Edox Les Vauberts Chronograph).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

In my view the cheapest prices on a mobile app are an incentive for you to switch to it, thus you can buy from everywhere (meaning all the time). You can wake up and buy, walk and buy, drive and buy (?) ; their dream is in your hands


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Techme said:


> This is my LJM 62MAS case back (before the name change to San Martin). The first batches used this beauty. Later, they switched to etched (looked cheap), then to the current ones with the shark (look OK).
> 
> View attachment 15023207


That's stunning! I never see caseback detail like that on Ali watches.

Though ''Diver's 200m'' is terminology for ISO certified watches.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> That's stunning! I never see caseback detail like that on Ali watches.
> 
> Though ''Diver's 200m'' is terminology for ISO certified watches.


4 of my favorite case backs from AliExpress: in stamped matte: MERKUR (FOD) Flieger Type B & SAN MARTIN (LJM) 62MAS ; shiny engraved: MERKUR 6105 & SHARKEY Tuna.








(actually the Tuna was purchased from heimdallr.watch not alix).
Corresponding faces:


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

manchette said:


> In my view the cheapest prices on a mobile app are an incentive for you to switch to it, thus you can buy from everywhere (meaning all the time). You can wake up and buy, walk and buy, drive and buy (?) ; their dream is in your hands


And in this last sale, you may recall, as I posted about it here, I was searching for a particular watch and it wasn't turning up in a search on the website, but was - in multiple stores - on the app.

That I can't explain. But it seems they give much more deference to app customers.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And in this last sale, you may recall, as I posted about it here, I was searching for a particular watch and it wasn't turning up in a search on the website, but was - in multiple stores - on the app.
> 
> That I can't explain. But it seems they give much more deference to app customers.


All good info and appreciated. I have seen posts here before for watches I couldn't find on the website. I rarely use the app and will start after the posts here over the last few days. Thanks everyone


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

manchette said:


> In my view the cheapest prices on a mobile app are an incentive for you to switch to it, thus you can buy from everywhere (meaning all the time). You can wake up and buy, walk and buy, drive and buy (?) ; their dream is in your hands


It's going to a while before their dream becomes my reality. They will need to get a little better on that 30-45 day typical delivery time. That does not encourage impulse shopping in me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> They will need to get a little better on that *30-45 day typical delivery time.* That does not encourage impulse shopping in me.


Sometimes I forget that I ordered something. Then one day, it shows up.
There is the unintended, but pleasant effect of being a delightful surprise.

In fact, I'd forgotten that I'd ordered something on March 06. 
I saw it only today when I was on Ali. 
Maybe it will come this week! Woohoo!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Sometimes I forget that I ordered something. Then one day, it shows up.
> There is the unintended, but pleasant effect of being a delightful surprise.


Me too and mine is partly due to advancing age and ordering so much crap from the likes of AliEx and eBay that I forget what's on the way.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Sometimes I forget that I ordered something. Then one day, it shows up.
> There is the unintended, but pleasant effect of being a delightful surprise.
> 
> In fact, I'd forgotten that I'd ordered something on March 06.
> ...


There's also the entertainment value in seeing how many sets of fake rubber feet you can find. I'm not sure if the people who are buying them are building a fake rubber girlfriend a piece at a time or they stop at the ankles.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

It's a skeletonized Chinese standard or Tongji movement.



Trev_L said:


> Success! Managed to open the case back, though was pretty tough as there was not much for the tool to grip. Anyway this is the movement, which I have no idea about myself.
> View attachment 15016187


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Happy 4K posts mougino :-! 

You and many others contribute to make f71 and this thread on Aliexpress THE place to be ;-)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> It's going to a while before their dream becomes my reality. They will need to get a little better on that 30-45 day typical delivery time. That does not encourage impulse shopping in me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What's worse, is when you find a store offering 13-20 day delivery, so you buy (even though they're a few dollars more than other stores), but then s as soon as you've paid they announce 'extended shipping time', new ETA is 50+ days!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

leastonh said:


> Me too and mine is partly *due to advancing age *and ordering *so much crap* from the likes of AliEx and eBay that I forget what's on the way.


All the merrier :-!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Happy 4K posts mougino :-!
> 
> You and many others contribute to make f71 and this thread on Aliexpress THE place to be ;-)


Wow, thanks I had no idea 

I think it's time for a giveaway then?  I had the idea to do one when all of this blows over.








Stay tuned!
Nicolas


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

mougino said:


> Wow, thanks I had no idea
> 
> I think it's time for a giveaway then?  I had the idea to do one when all of this blows over.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Nicolas, I always enjoy my time here on this thread, something that isn't always the case on some other threads

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> What's worse, is when you find a store offering 13-20 day delivery, so you buy (even though they're a few dollars more than other stores), but then s as soon as you've paid they announce 'extended shipping time', new ETA is 50+ days!


The AliExpress app has a 'fast shipping' option. Basically they have stock in EU/US. I ordered a few puzzles for my 4yo son this way, they were shipped from Spain and arrived home (in France) in just 4 days!


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Question for you Frequent Aliexpressers: I recently purchased a gshock metal shroud. The charge went through on my card a week ago, but I still don't even have an order number, so I can't follow up with Ali. This has happened before, but the order eventually showed up, after a few days. I will likely just cancel the charge, but was curious if anyone else is seeing delays like this now.

Thanks
Joe


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> The AliExpress app has a 'fast shipping' option. Basically they have stock in EU/US. I ordered a few puzzles for my 4yo son this way, they were shipped from Spain and arrived home (in France) in just 4 days!


To me, paying more for "less slow" shipping defeats the purpose of buying from AliExpress. I buy on AliExpress to get stuff that I don't need in a hurry as cheaply as possible. If I want something fast, I use Amazon or some other online retailer (or eBay).

But that's just me and it's good to have choices. It is also good to know that AliExpress is upping its game on shipping lag, at least in some parts of the world. Perhaps sometime soon they will be a more reasonable option (for me) for everyday purchases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I received an email from AliExpress this morning about an upcoming "Stay in home" sale starting tomorrow, so I poked around. Some of the, ahem, sale prices for items in my cart are higher than today's prices. The worst was a 1963 chronograph that is going on sale tomorrow for about $25 more than it costs today.










So proceed with caution if you shop the sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

lol $25 more during the sale.

I kinda hate how inconsistent Ali is with prices/discounts. You have 
-'sales'
-real sales
-store coupons
-Ali coupons
-discount codes
-coins
-cheaper on app?
-cheaper on alibaba? 

Far too many variables, I've been on Ali for some time now and I still get confused if I got a good deal or not. I wish it'd be more like Amazon


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> lol $25 more during the sale.
> 
> I kinda hate how inconsistent Ali is with prices/discounts. You have
> -'sales'
> ...


I must admit that they are awfully good at confusing their buyers.
As much I don't want to get ripped off, I accept that it is BUYER BEWARE.
Why shouldn't they try to make $ off of those who are not attentive?
All's fair in love and war. And business is war.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> To me, paying more for "less slow" shipping defeats the purpose of buying from AliExpress. I buy on AliExpress to get stuff that I don't need in a hurry as cheaply as possible. If I want something fast, I use Amazon or some other online retailer (or eBay).
> 
> But that's just me and it's good to have choices. It is also good to know that AliExpress is upping its game on shipping lag, at least in some parts of the world. Perhaps sometime soon they will be a more reasonable option (for me) for everyday purchases.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok but on the case of this puzzle it was actually €5 more expensive on amazon/ebay than on AliExpress.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I must admit that they are awfully good at confusing their buyers.
> As much I don't want to get ripped off, I accept that it is BUYER BEWARE.
> Why shouldn't they try to make $ off of those who are not attentive?
> All's fair in love and war. And business is war.


exaggerating much?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> It's going to a while before their dream becomes my reality. They will need to get a little better on that 30-45 day typical delivery time. That does not encourage impulse shopping in me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello,
Actually i was saying that _you_ could realize their dream : buy whenever you want, it is supposed to help you. 
that's interesting, is this the shipping time that helps you to impulse buy ? For me it's more choice and price, i usually don't care if it comes slowly, also it helps not to have custom fees. 
In Europe we're struck by huge taxes, shipping or custom fees... The other day i saw a watch 12$ from Electric here it is 75$ wo shipping... Maybe it's also linked with the level of service you're used too (?) . 
-A bit of topic maybe but linked with delivery/shipping and our 'needs' . Here we have amazon delivering very fast, as i'm not american i will not choose this firm 1st, for many reasons, also i don't like when it strangles other firms, its employees ... Moreother other firms are copying them to deliver quicker, i think this adds _stress_ to our lives , for the employees and for us clients making us track our goods all other the planet... for when things are not going quick enough we're becoming desperate (the quicker we're used to the quicker we want it).-
Anyway it's far away, the distance impedes a time of shipping you can't reduce to neal, and buy from so far is not a really good thing for our planet if we look at it honestly [and with lockdown right now (everything is slow)]


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> exaggerating much?


I just have a VERY broad definition of war :-!


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> It's going to a while before their dream becomes my reality. They will need to get a little better on that 30-45 day typical delivery time. That does not encourage impulse shopping in me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you expect for "free shipping" from China? You can get it cheap or you can get it fast- - choose one. In any case, every international shipper is in trouble these days because there is virtually no international passenger travel and most air cargo moves on passenger planes. You can't blame the delays on the AliExpress shippers--parcels from the UK and Sweden are also affected, just in my experience.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone purchased the Steeldive homage to the Squale 1521 Ocean? I've been eyeing this one more and more, but not sure if it's any good quality-wise?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Sometimes I forget that I ordered something. Then one day, it shows up.
> There is the unintended, but pleasant effect of being a delightful surprise.
> 
> In fact, I'd forgotten that I'd ordered something on March 06.
> ...


Are you sure you are the one who is ordering ? ;=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ronnypudding said:


> Question for you Frequent Aliexpressers: I recently purchased a gshock metal shroud. The charge went through on my card a week ago, but I still don't even have an order number, so I can't follow up with Ali. This has happened before, but the order eventually showed up, after a few days. I will likely just cancel the charge, but was curious if anyone else is seeing delays like this now.
> 
> Thanks
> Joe


Hello ;=)

Is this a card you store permanently using alipay ? If so i'll remove it.

If a small amount i'll leave them time, this is a slow down time for business right now.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mlstein said:


> What do you expect for "free shipping" from China? You can get it cheap or you can get it fast- - choose one. In any case, every international shipper is in trouble these days because there is virtually no international passenger travel and most air cargo moves on passenger planes. You can't blame the delays on the AliExpress shippers--parcels from the UK and Sweden are also affected, just in my experience.


Of course it's a choice. And, I do choose. If all of these are true: (a) I don't mind waiting, (b) the price for the item is less than elsewhere, and (c) I am willing to eat the cost if there is a problem, then I choose AliExpress. Otherwise, I choose a different option. I like AliExpress, and I've purchased quite a bit from them. But, they are not always the best option for me.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mlstein said:


> What do you expect for "free shipping" from China? You can get it cheap or you can get it fast- - choose one. In any case, every international shipper is in trouble these days because there is virtually no international passenger travel and most air cargo moves on passenger planes. You can't blame the delays on the AliExpress shippers--parcels from the UK and Sweden are also affected, just in my experience.


Of course it's a choice. And, I do choose. If all of these are true: (a) I don't mind waiting, (b) the price for the item is less than elsewhere, and (c) I am willing to eat the cost if there is a problem, then I choose AliExpress. Otherwise, I choose a different option. I like AliExpress, and I've purchased quite a bit from them. But, they are not always the best option for me.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

mougino said:


> Has anyone purchased the Steeldive homage to the Squale 1521 Ocean? I've been eyeing this one more and more, but not sure if it's any good quality-wise?


I have the Steeldive Squale homage and am very happy with it. It is well built and finished and quite versatile. If you can forgive a little misalignment of the bezel (maybe an option only on mine) and the same issue with the crown as in the genuine Squale you won't be disappointed.
Here you can find my review (in italian)
Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> I have the Steeldive Squale homage and am very happy with it. It is well built and finished and quite versatile. If you can forgive a little misalignment of the bezel (maybe an option only on mine) and the same issue with the crown as in the genuine Squale you won't be disappointed.
> Here you can find my review (in italian)
> Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review


Awesome  thanks!
Very well written review, and great pictures!


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> I have the Steeldive Squale homage and am very happy with it. It is well built and finished and quite versatile. If you can forgive a little misalignment of the bezel (maybe an option only on mine) and the same issue with the crown as in the genuine Squale you won't be disappointed.
> Here you can find my review (in italian)
> Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review


Dude - your website is awesome. reading it with google translate. a stunning collection and awesome in-depth reviews


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

dfwcowboy, I think it was you that did the review of the Epoch 6029 tritium with blue dial, which was positive, and I think you said you were going to buy another different color? Did you end up buying another one and if so what color, and were you equally impressed with it? 

I've been looking at the Epoch's for some time, but never pulled the trigger because I can't make up my mind - there seem to be two type dials on the 6029, one with vertical grooves, the other with sunburst. Before I saw the blue one that you reviewed on the leather strap, I was going to go for the 6026G-A or B, which has the Miyota 9015 and is very thin, and I like the 6-12 tritium numbers done like Ball does. I have a Thunderbolt with the 9015 movement and really like it. Not as sure about the SeaGull ST2130, but I sort of like the 38 mm size better, and man - that vertically grooved dial face with the tritium embedded indices is stunning in your pics. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

john_marston said:


> lol $25 more during the sale.
> 
> I kinda hate how inconsistent Ali is with prices/discounts. You have
> -'sales'
> ...


So, kinda like Christopher Ward, then?

"Put it in your cart on the American site; then go through the Canadian site to the UK site. At the UK site, put the coupon code in. Then go to the Albanian site and change your currency to yak pelts. You'll save money."


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> So, kinda like Christopher Ward, then?
> 
> "Put it in your cart on the American site; then go through the Canadian site to the UK site. At the UK site, put the coupon code in. Then go to the Albanian site and change your currency to yak pelts. You'll save money."


Will they accept Haggis pelts? They are readily available in the UK. Yaks, not so much.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

oinofilo said:


> _I have the Steeldive Squale homage and am very happy with it. It is well built and finished and quite versatile. If you can forgive a little misalignment of the bezel (maybe an option only on mine) and the same issue with the crown as in the genuine Squale you won't be disappointed.
> _
> 
> Una recensione eccezionale, la fotografia è eccellente. Mille grazie per la condivisione Sergio.
> ...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> dfwcowboy, I think it was you that did the review of the Epoch 6029 tritium with blue dial, which was positive, and I think you said you were going to buy another different color? Did you end up buying another one and if so what color, and were you equally impressed with it?
> 
> I've been looking at the Epoch's for some time, but never pulled the trigger because I can't make up my mind - there seem to be two type dials on the 6029, one with vertical grooves, the other with sunburst. Before I saw the blue one that you reviewed on the leather strap, I was going to go for the 6026G-A or B, which has the Miyota 9015 and is very thin, and I like the 6-12 tritium numbers done like Ball does. I have a Thunderbolt with the 9015 movement and really like it. Not as sure about the SeaGull ST2130, but I sort of like the 38 mm size better, and man - that vertically grooved dial face with the tritium embedded indices is stunning in your pics. Decisions, decisions...


I did buy a 2nd Epoch, specifically the one with a white dial and green tubes. I have a couple of watches with the 9015 and a couple with the ST2130 and of the two I prefer the ST2130. I also have a few watches with genuine ETA movements, including two that are top grade. The first Epoch with the ST2130 looks great on the timegrapher. The 2nd one looks as good or better than any ETA I own on the timegrapher including the top grade ones. Positional variation is extremely low, so I have not seen the watch on wrist vary more than 1 s/d. Rarely do you see a movement that good at any price point. I can't speak to the long term reliability of the ST2130, but I am very impressed with the way they perform right now.

I'm pretty sure all of the 6029G have vertical grooves in the dials and there's still a sunburst effect. All of the pictures of them on Ali aren't entirely accurate. They show a screw down crown and neither of mine have that. I have a custom strap ordered for my white one and the guy who does them has a big backlog and it takes a while to get them. Eventually I'm going to give this watch to my daughter. I'll probably post some pictures of the two of them side by side on the review thread once I get the strap.

I've posted before if you like bracelets, the one that comes with the 6029G isn't bad at all and probably better than you'd expect for the price. I'm not really a bracelet guy for this kind of watch. If you pick the option for leather the included strap is probably acceptable for most people and better than what most Chinese watches come with, but wasn't really what I was after so off it came. With the leather strap you do get a decent deployment clasp with Epoch branding which is a nice touch. I'm using that on the custom strap I have on my blue one.

The tritium tubes are incredible and are rather icing on the cake for this watch. I have some watches with Lumibrite and Superluminova, but much prefer tritium tubes for night legibility. What I really like about them is how well they are incorporated into the hands and indices. You don't even realize the watch has tubes until you see them at night.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

Thanks for the info on the 6029 dfwcowboy, I'm impressed by the ST2130 performance, did you buy both watches from the same Ali vendor? I'd like to use the same one since they seem to have done a good job for you. I'm back and forth on the blue vs white, right now I'm thinking white.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Greggg3 said:


> Thanks for the info on the 6029 dfwcowboy, I'm impressed by the ST2130 performance, did you buy both watches from the same Ali vendor? I'd like to use the same one since they seem to have done a good job for you. I'm back and forth on the blue vs white, right now I'm thinking white.


Both from the same vendor.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32510149168.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Turns out Merkur Oceanmaster pre-orders have concluded and are now on sale on the open market.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det....41413.35.4f8bcd76iTRZOq&fullFirstScreen=true








https://www.alibaba.com/product-det....41413.37.4f8bcd76iTRZOq&fullFirstScreen=true















https://www.alibaba.com/product-det....41413.39.52b7cd76EnbPlV&fullFirstScreen=true














I like the crown.

They also sell the GB Field Watch
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det....41413.13.5739cd76yuhdpX&fullFirstScreen=true

Along with an affordable Tuna
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...m=a2700.wholesale.pronpeci14.2.2828882aGFqdxC


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> View attachment 15029461
> 
> I like the crown.


Isn't the arrow in the wrong direction though?? or that would be the first ever counter-clockwise screw-down crown I've met!


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

madmak said:


> Dude - your website is awesome. reading it with google translate. a stunning collection and awesome in-depth reviews


Thanks madmak


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

mougino said:


> Awesome  thanks!
> Very well written review, and great pictures!


Thanks mougino


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Ragl said:


> oinofilo said:
> 
> 
> > _I have the Steeldive Squale homage and am very happy with it. It is well built and finished and quite versatile. If you can forgive a little misalignment of the bezel (maybe an option only on mine) and the same issue with the crown as in the genuine Squale you won't be disappointed.
> ...


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> I have the Steeldive Squale homage and am very happy with it. It is well built and finished and quite versatile. If you can forgive a little misalignment of the bezel (maybe an option only on mine) and the same issue with the crown as in the genuine Squale you won't be disappointed.
> Here you can find my review (in italian)
> Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review
> View attachment 15028055
> ...


Oh, you're the guy from the Italian website! Love your work and your pictures! And a great way to keep my rusty Italian up to date ;-)

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

oinofilo said:


> I have the Steeldive Squale homage and am very happy with it. It is well built and finished and quite versatile. If you can forgive a little misalignment of the bezel (maybe an option only on mine) and the same issue with the crown as in the genuine Squale you won't be disappointed.
> Here you can find my review (in italian)
> Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review


Hey oinofilo,

Keep up the great work with your reviews. I enjoy visiting from time to time.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Schaffelaer said:


> Oh, you're the guy from the Italian website! Love your work and your pictures! And a great way to keep my rusty Italian up to date ;-)
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Thanks Schaffelaer, anyway you can use Google to translate it.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Techme said:


> Hey oinofilo,
> 
> Keep up the great work with your reviews. I enjoy visiting from time to time.


Thank you Techme


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Incredibly thorough review !! Grazie! 
Pero, quel disallineamento della bezel -- che deludente ! 
I may still get it.



oinofilo said:


> I have the Steeldive ...Here you can find my review (in italian)
> Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review
> View attachment 15028055


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Turns out Merkur Oceanmaster pre-orders have concluded and are now on sale on the open market.
> 
> I like the crown.
> 
> ...


I'm not convinced. It's expensive for a Chinese brand Turtle and too close to Seiko Turtle prices at £254.38. Ok, it says 'sapphire' in the title, which is good. Seiko movement, presumably the NH35 seeing as it's date only. Again, a positive. Yet, I think the finishing on the edge of that bezel is disappointing with the drill marks clearly visible. An anti-clockwise locking crown???

I paid £100 less for the San Martin Turtle and much prefer the finishing on that one than this. Assuming the photos here are representative, it's a pass from me at this price.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> I have the Steeldive Squale homage and am very happy with it. It is well built and finished and quite versatile. If you can forgive a little misalignment of the bezel (maybe an option only on mine) and the same issue with the crown as in the genuine Squale you won't be disappointed.
> Here you can find my review (in italian)
> Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review
> View attachment 15028055
> ...


Finally I get to know who's the author of such good website! I read your review of the SteelDive SD1996AC (the SKX homage) back when I got mine, while researching about the crown issue online! I agreed with literally everything you said about it when I read it, I could've written myself giving the exact same point of view(must be because we're both Italians into homages ahahah)! Your reviews are amazing! You mentioned you were gonna speak to your watchmaker about the crown problem, did he tell you what causes it and how to fix it? Many others on the forum have been having the same issue as well apparently, would be good to know more about it.

Un lavoro eccellente sul sito, è raro trovare qualcosa di così approfondito online, davvero ben fatto! Chapeau!


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

oinofilo said:


> I have the Steeldive Squale homage and am very happy with it. It is well built and finished and quite versatile. If you can forgive a little misalignment of the bezel (maybe an option only on mine) and the same issue with the crown as in the genuine Squale you won't be disappointed.
> Here you can find my review (in italian)
> Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review


Excellent review - I came across this a couple of months ago and ordered one for $104. Unfortunately, it's now stuck somewhere in transit for the past 25 days.

Loved the photos.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

There's one of those 'sales' going on in Aliexpress. 

For those interested in this watch, this price is lower than 11.11, lower than the Anniversary Sale. I'm sure there will be some platform codes coming in as well next couple of days to make the deal sweeter.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I'm not convinced. It's expensive for a Chinese brand Turtle and too close to Seiko Turtle prices at £254.38. Ok, it says 'sapphire' in the title, which is good. Seiko movement, presumably the NH35 seeing as it's date only. Again, a positive. Yet, I think the finishing on the edge of that bezel is disappointing with the drill marks clearly visible. An anti-clockwise locking crown???
> 
> I paid £100 less for the San Martin Turtle and much prefer the finishing on that one than this. Assuming the photos here are representative, it's a pass from me at this price.


Same. I own an Excellent Merkur 6105 that I got for €149.02. I don't see how a watch from the same brand with basically the same specs, €100 more expensive, would be better


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

d_himan said:


> There's one of those 'sales' going on in Aliexpress.
> 
> For those interested in this watch, this price is lower than 11.11, lower than the Anniversary Sale. I'm sure there will be some coupons coming in as well next couple of days to make the deal sweeter.


Same watch is on Alibaba for €100. I haven't taken the plunge yet (purchasing on baba) but I'm considering it for the Steeldive all-blue Squale...


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

mougino said:


> Same watch is on Alibaba for €100. I haven't taken the plunge yet (purchasing on baba) but I'm considering it for the Steeldive all-blue Squale...


Yes, Alibaba was/is offering it for $106 with the Bracelet.. During Anniversary Sale, i requested an AliExpresss seller to price match and he gave me a $104 offer. Also i vastly prefer AliExpress Standard Shipping - Alibaba sellers don't seem to use that at all - only use registered post on request or Express couriers (i avoid this option since i always get hit with horrible custom duties).


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

leastonh said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > So, kinda like Christopher Ward, then?
> ...


You must live close to the Scottish border like me. Whilst not strictly a native North of England species we do see them quite a lot around dusk.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

scrumpypaul said:


> You must live close to the Scottish border like me. Whilst not strictly a native North of England species we do see them quite a lot around dusk.


I'm in Yorkshire (Scotland is my fave place in the world), but they do migrate occasionally down as far as North Yorkshire and you can get the odd glimpse. Lovely creatures.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> Thank you Techme


Love reading your reviews, some how I found your site a few months ago and love your reviews and photos.

Tom


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My Pagani datejust showed up today after a month. Looks great. I plan to mod the dial and hands on this one, but it looks nice enough to keep as is. 41mm diameter, 11.4mm thickness, and 50mm lug to lug. Wears fine on my 6.5 inch wrist despite the larger case. Lug width is a disappointing 21mm. Luckily the bracelet is very nice and a Carlywet glide lock fit nicely. Crystal is sapphire and movement is a Seiko.

Very happy especially for the $84 I paid.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

leastonh said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > You must live close to the Scottish border like me. Whilst not strictly a native North of England species we do see them quite a lot around dusk.
> ...


Aye. Lovely. At a respectful distance. They can, sadly from personal experience, give you a nasty nip if you don't grab them right. But so tasty.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

scrumpypaul said:


> Aye. Lovely. At a respectful distance. They can, sadly from personal experience, give you a nasty nip if you don't grab them right. But so tasty.


You made me google a Haggis and I laughed out loud.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Incredibly thorough review !! Grazie!
> Pero, quel disallineamento della bezel -- che deludente !
> I may still get it.


Thank you Chronopolis, but the misalignment is not worse than what you can find in many SKX's ;-)


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Heithel said:


> Finally I get to know who's the author of such good website! I read your review of the SteelDive SD1996AC (the SKX homage) back when I got mine, while researching about the crown issue online! I agreed with literally everything you said about it when I read it, I could've written myself giving the exact same point of view(must be because we're both Italians into homages ahahah)! Your reviews are amazing! You mentioned you were gonna speak to your watchmaker about the crown problem, did he tell you what causes it and how to fix it? Many others on the forum have been having the same issue as well apparently, would be good to know more about it.
> 
> Un lavoro eccellente sul sito, è raro trovare qualcosa di così approfondito online, davvero ben fatto! Chapeau!


Thank you Heithel, actually I talked to my watchmaker, but he told me to leave things as they are. He didn't open the watch, but he suspected the culprit was the stem.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

d_himan said:


> Excellent review - I came across this a couple of months ago and ordered one for $104. Unfortunately, it's now stuck somewhere in transit for the past 25 days.
> 
> Loved the photos.


Thanks d_himan. 
I ordered an SD1952 (Fifty Fathoms/Skindiver homage) at the beginning of march and the exportation was twice canceled by Chinese Customs. Maybe it's time to apply for a refund.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Dedan said:


> You made me google a Haggis and I laughed out loud.


Haggis are no laughing matter, especially when they bite. As scrumpypaul said though, they do taste fabulous b-)

I didn't know they are banned in the USA until I read it recently. I guess the Americans just aren't ready for a new species over there. I'd imagine it would be too warm for them anyway, being used to living in the Highlands of Scotland.

Elusive wild Haggis (not my photo).


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> Thank you Heithel, actually I talked to my watchmaker, but he told me to leave things as they are. He didn't open the watch, but he suspected the culprit was the stem.


My pleasure! Just my honest opinion!

Yeah, that's what came out from my research online as well. 
Did he say what in particular is wrong with the stem? Any way to sort it out easily?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

I've been thinking of upgrading my new Parnis GMT's Clasp to a Glide Lock style.
Carleywet seems to be the Go-To, but looking t review pics, they all have the rolex logo, which I do not want.

is there a way to get this clasp without the Rolex crown?

any other comparable glide-lock on the market for the smilar price (Currently $14usd)


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I've been thinking of upgrading my new Parnis GMT's Clasp to a Glide Lock style.
> Carleywet seems to be the Go-To, but looking t review pics, they all have the rolex logo, which I do not want.
> 
> is there a way to get this clasp without the Rolex crown?
> ...


I have never ordered one, but I think you need to specify you want a Rolex logo to get one of those. Seems a bit shady for them to offer them with a logo, but others have reviewed them sans logo.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/chinese-glidelock-style-clasp-short-review-4823233.html


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

For some time now I've been intrigued by the brand Agelocer. On the one hand they have very good looking watches (mostly homages to European watches) including tourbillons, world timers, skeletons, moon phases, regulators and dress watches. Brands they take their "inspiration" from are e.g. Nomos, Patek, Cartier, Roger Dubuis, SevenFriday, Cartier, JLC, etc. Their watches fall into the higher price ranges, sometimes exceeding $ 1000.

They have an official website for those that want to check them out:

Swiss watch brand Agelocer official website

But on the other hand they're one of the most crafty, shameless companies around. They claim to be a Swiss company, based in Lucern and even having an address there (which seems to be false).
They also claim to make in-house movements ("self-produced mechanical movt." as they call it on Aliex.)









But they were already exposed by a newspaper from Lucern (a Swiss city) in 2016. In the article it was revealed that some publicity photos used by Agelocer were actually photoshopped pictures taken from an IWC ad. Pictures of the so-called Agelocer head office in Lucern were revealed to be from an abbey in Brussels&#8230; (see this post from 2017: https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/agelocer-watches-4557427.html)
Nevertheless they keep at it. Only a Chinese company could be so impudent and give the critics the middle finger!

But even knowing all this, I still couldn't resist a Nomos Orion homage by them that I found on Aliex. It's not cheap but during the 10th anniversary sale it was some 80 euros cheaper so I ordered it. I knew I was probably going to be scammed knowing their history, but I was also curious about the watch I would receive. It was this watch from their "Luzern" series (all Nomos homages):









Nomos Orion for reference:









And this is what they have to say about the movt.:









The package arrived after just 12 days which is very good in this period of limited air traffic. 
The seller was very helpful and declared only a small value on the customs declaration so there were no extra costs for me.
The watch came in a fake leather box, with a plastic warranty card and an English manual. 
The manual looked OK and is in decent English but the warranty card is probably useless as it is unsigned and undated, and without a dealer stamp.









About the watch itself, I was immediately in love with it. The case is very well made and beautifully finished, polished with brushed sides. 
The crystal is slightly domed and should be sapphire but I can't test this (a waterdrop I placed on it stayed together and did not disperse even when pushing it around on the crystal surface though).

















What is very pleasant is that there is hardly any reflection from the crystal in most situations making the dial very easy to see. The dial is a very nice silvery metallic with printed indices. 
The printing is crisp and the markers are exactly aligned with the hands. The large date window has bevelled edges; because of the size the date is very easy to read.
Also there's no trace of dust under the crystal or smudges on the dial or hands anywhere, everything is beautifully clean.

















The hour and minute hand are blued and actually appear blue in many instances. Often blued hands only appear to be black but fortunately that's not the case here. 
The red small seconds hand just pops out!
The crown is embossed with a logo and not too small, making it easy to handle. Strap is also very nice, it appears to made from quality leather and is nice and supple.









So, is there nothing to complain then?

Well, there is the movt. of course. To me it looks conspicuously like an Asian 23j (or 2813) movt., with some added decoration like Geneva striping and gilded lettering, and a decorated rotor.
It does not hack, and beats at 21,600 vph. On the rotor and in the ad it says that the movt. has 27 jewels which is 4-6 more than a standard 2813. 
So either I'm scammed here or they've modified the movt. and made it into a 27 jewel one&#8230; If anybody has some more info on this particular movt. I would love to hear it!









It does however look very clean and runs ok so far, about 7 sec/day fast which is perfectly alright for me.

So, the tentative conclusion is that it's a well-made watch that looks and feels expensive and (at least to me) is very nice looking. 
However, the mov't is probably a cheap standard Chinese one and probably not "self-produced". I'll just have to see how long it lasts.

Overall I'm very happy with it!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

jovame said:


> But on the other hand they're one of the most crafty, shameless companies around. They claim to be a Swiss company, based in Lucern and even having an address there (which seems to be false).
> They also claim to make in-house movements ("self-produced mechanical movt." as they call it on Aliex.)


I don't think they are the most crafty and shameless even if you just consider the Swiss. Those that think the Swiss are the gold standard of integrity when it comes to watchmaking have a bit of soul searching to do. Swiss laws allow so many loopholes on "Swiss Made", virtually the entire watch can be manufactured somewhere else so long as the assembly is done in Switzerland. Even then some of them locate factories near other countries to make use of foreign workers thanks to EU's open borders. The Swiss watchmaking industry got it's start making cheap fakes of English, French, and American watches. They didn't manage to dominate the watchmaking industry until WWII when watchmaking was repurposed the world over, yet as a neutral country the Swiss were able to make watches for both sides. Fast forward to today and you see the Swatch group, who are actually making their watches mostly in Switzerland, try to change laws and control component supply so they can further leverage their near monopoly position to gain an even greater share of the luxury watch market.

So anyone who claims the Chinese are ripping off the Swiss should realize the entire Swiss watchmaking industry would not exist had they not ripped off the designs of other countries and used other crafty and shameless methods for the sake of profit.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jovame said:


> *Agelocer.
> *
> 
> So, is there nothing to complain then?


That name !!! :-x



dfwcowboy said:


> So anyone who claims the Chinese are ripping off the Swiss should realize the entire Swiss watchmaking industry would not exist had they not ripped off the designs of other countries and used other crafty and shameless methods for the sake of profit.


There is undeniable truth in them words, bro.:think:

I guess the whole status game is about how FAST you can wash the mud (or blood) off your hands after the deed.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks good! They sure are expensive on Ali. Are they worth the price or are these inflated price?



jovame said:


> For some time now I've been intrigued by the brand Agelocer. On the one hand they have very good looking watches (mostly homages to European watches) including tourbillons, world timers, skeletons, moon phases, regulators and dress watches. Brands they take their "inspiration" from are e.g. Nomos, Patek, Cartier, Roger Dubuis, SevenFriday, Cartier, JLC, etc. Their watches fall into the higher price ranges, sometimes exceeding $ 1000.
> 
> They have an official website for those that want to check them out:
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> That name !!! :-x


Come on Chrono. Agelocer is tame. At least you could put a spin or accent on it or something. And it means nothing. It's far better than Bagel Sport, Deer Fun and all those other stupid names.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

brandon\ said:


> Come on Chrono. *Agelocer *is tame. At least you could put a spin or accent on it or something. And it means nothing. It's far better than Bagel Sport, Deer Fun and all those other stupid names.


How do ya pronounce it?
1. (soft G & C) Age + Losser?
2. (hard G) Aghe + Loker?
3. French style, and pronounce the 'er' as 'ay'? 
4. G and C are silent? :-x o|


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Is this a card you store permanently using alipay ? If so i'll remove it.
> 
> If a small amount i'll leave them time, this is a slow down time for business right now.


Thanks for the response. I was able to cancel with my credit card company, and then reorder from the same store. The second time was successful and it has already been shipped. I think it was just a "one-off" issue with AliX.

Joe


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If someone can find me a decent homage of this Tag Heuer Aquaracer -- two-tone with black dial -- I will be forever in your debt.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If someone can find me a decent homage of this Tag Heuer Aquaracer -- two-tone with black dial -- I will be forever in your debt.
> 
> View attachment 15033427


You should try AliExpress search by image, it really works well:








https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZ7lKWa









https://a.aliexpress.com/_dVDLsb4

etc.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dVDLsb4


What a missed opportunity, could be named Longboi


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

konax said:


> What a missed opportunity, could be named *Longboi*


Or, *Schlongboi* :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

mougino said:


> You should try *AliExpress search by image*, it really works well:


 how does it work ?

I couldn't find it :-s

(maybe it's on the app, it doesn't seem to be on the website :think: )


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

mougino said:


> You should try AliExpress search by image, it really works well:


I didn't know about this, amazing! Do you need the app or can it be done without it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

jovame said:


> For some time now I've been intrigued by the brand Agelocer.


I've kept Agelocer watches in my Ali wish list and cart for years, waiting for a magical fire sale. I once got a coupon from their official Ali store for $150 off, but it expired before I got around to using it. Your watch looks great, enjoy!


----------



## jbk247 (Sep 10, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If someone can find me a decent homage of this Tag Heuer Aquaracer -- two-tone with black dial -- I will be forever in your debt.


The q and q watch can be got on Ebay if that's off interest to you. Different model number, though but appears similar. Model- Q&Q Casual Watch QB24J202Y. Cant post an image of it. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-A505FN using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> I've been thinking of upgrading my new Parnis GMT's Clasp to a Glide Lock style.
> Carleywet seems to be the Go-To, but looking t review pics, they all have the rolex logo, which I do not want.
> 
> is there a way to get this clasp without the Rolex crown?
> ...


Those come without logo unless you request it.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Reno said:


> how does it work ?
> 
> I couldn't find it :-s
> 
> (maybe it's on the app, it doesn't seem to be on the website :think: )





MAD777 said:


> I didn't know about this, amazing! Do you need the app or can it be done without it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's an app-specific feature. Alibaba and Taobao apps have the same feature but doesn't work so well as AliExpress. I use the "search by image" all the time, their algorithm is really impressive! It's a 2-click operation: long-press any image in mobile Chrome > 'share' then select AliExpress app (also works for WUS/Tapatalk images through the 'share' button).

Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I've been thinking of upgrading my new Parnis GMT's Clasp to a Glide Lock style.
> Carleywet seems to be the Go-To, but looking t review pics, they all have the rolex logo, which I do not want.
> 
> is there a way to get this clasp without the Rolex crown?
> ...


I actually asked the seller I got mine from if I could get it with one of those clasps already attached. They agreed luckily. As the Parnis one really is fugly. 
I have actually ordered one these before though. And it doesn't have the logo on it.

#Aliexpress ￡20.42 50%OFF | CARLYWET 20mm Solid Curved End Screw Links New Style Glide Lock Clasp Steel Watch Band Bracelet For OYSTER Style SUBMARINER
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfAnUsTk









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I actually asked the seller I got mine from if I could get it with one of those clasps already attached. They agreed luckily. As the Parnis one really is fugly.
> I have actually ordered one these before though. And it doesn't have the logo on it.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡20.42 50%OFF | CARLYWET 20mm Solid Curved End Screw Links New Style Glide Lock Clasp Steel Watch Band Bracelet For OYSTER Style SUBMARINER
> ...


...and how did you find the quality of it? I've been thinking of getting a new clasp for my bracelet since the current one only has 3 micro adjust holes, can't quite get the perfect fit anymore (used to be able to, now what's that saying! )


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> ...and how did you find the quality of it? I've been thinking of getting a new clasp for my bracelet since the current one only has 3 micro adjust holes, can't quite get the perfect fit anymore (used to be able to, now what's that saying! )


It's good. No issues at all with it.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## MarkJang (Sep 2, 2019)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A very cool - but niche - watch, the Citizen X-Beams Ana-Digi Temp, has its own $20 AliExpress homage!!
















Too bad they didn't copy the colorful variants as well!








Anyway, link is here, and currently discounted: https://a.aliexpress.com/_d88blPu


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

mougino said:


> A very cool - but niche - watch, the Citizen X-Beams Ana-Digi Temp, has its own $20 AliExpress homage!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like them but there is no size detail in the add and seems bulky on the wristshot

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kakefe said:


> I like them but there is no size detail in the add and seems bulky on the wristshot
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


From another listing:


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That Agelocer looks very nice. But for ~$400? Nah, I gotta be honest and agree with the critics from that other thread
-copied marketing
-fake swiss location/heritage
-useless warranty
-ripoff design, 'borderline counterfeit' 
-afterservice? QC? 
-'in house' 'swiss mechanism' when it seems to be some random Asian?

That's some poor value imo. I don't get why you'd spend $400-1000 on an 'Agelocer' when you are in entry-level Swiss/German price territory. I'd say just get yourself a Max Bill or even a Sea-Gull and save some money if you're dead-set on Chinese.



dfwcowboy said:


> I don't think they are the most crafty and shameless even if you just consider the Swiss. Those that think the Swiss are the gold standard of integrity when it comes to watchmaking have a bit of soul searching to do. Swiss laws allow so many loopholes on "Swiss Made", virtually the entire watch can be manufactured somewhere else so long as the assembly is done in Switzerland. Even then some of them locate factories near other countries to make use of foreign workers thanks to EU's open borders. The Swiss watchmaking industry got it's start making cheap fakes of English, French, and American watches. They didn't manage to dominate the watchmaking industry until WWII when watchmaking was repurposed the world over, yet as a neutral country the Swiss were able to make watches for both sides. Fast forward to today and you see the Swatch group, who are actually making their watches mostly in Switzerland, try to change laws and control component supply so they can further leverage their near monopoly position to gain an even greater share of the luxury watch market.
> 
> So anyone who claims the Chinese are ripping off the Swiss should realize the entire Swiss watchmaking industry would not exist had they not ripped off the designs of other countries and used other crafty and shameless methods for the sake of profit.


I'm by no means a Swiss watch fanatic at all, but c'mon. You know this thread is pretty heavy anti-Swiss / pro-Chinese when every opportunity is taken to dig up Swiss dirt in the face of Chinese criticism.

- You're talking about a very old issue: Swiss stopped making fake pocket watches in the 1870s. You're not going to find fakes made by Swiss brands still operating today. So I don't see why you would throw everything Swiss under the bus for some counterfeit businesses over 150 years ago... And how does it excuse the Chinese mass ripoff industry in 2020? Swiss did it 150 years ago so we can't be harsh on the Chinese making ripoffs today?

- Getting your product 'Swiss Made' is still a *lot* stricter than most countries. 60% of the cost of the value-added production needs to be done in Switzerland, among other things. For most countries, it's just about the final assembly. For example even Made in Germany means very little compared to Swiss Made. So idk why you are bringing this up about Swiss Made as if it's something shocking that it doesn't have to mean 100% made in Switzerland.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

kakefe said:


> I like them but there is no size detail in the add and seems bulky on the wristshot
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Could be a tad smaller for my taste.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> - You're talking about a very old issue: Swiss stopped making fake pocket watches in the 1870s. You're not going to find fakes made by Swiss brands still operating today. So I don't see why you would throw everything Swiss under the bus for some counterfeit businesses over 150 years ago...


There's truth in this too, bro.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> How do ya pronounce it?
> 1. (soft G & C) Age + Losser?
> 2. (hard G) Aghe + Loker?
> 3. French style, and pronounce the 'er' as 'ay'?
> 4. G and C are silent? :-x o|


Depends. Are you talking to TGV or Archie Luxury?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I'm by no means a Swiss watch fanatic at all, but c'mon. You know this thread is pretty heavy anti-Swiss / pro-Chinese when every opportunity is taken to dig up Swiss dirt in the face of Chinese criticism.


I can't say I've read every post in this forum, but I've read a good number of them and haven't really seen Swiss products mentioned at all for anything other than comparison. Meanwhile on other forums on this site I have seen quite a bit of Chinese criticism and have found much of it quite lacking in perspective. I also don't see very many criticizing the Swiss at all. So at least from my perspective it appears as if the prevailing perception is the Swiss are somehow a model of integrity while the Chinese deserve nothing but contempt. I find that a bit curious.



john_marston said:


> - You're talking about a very old issue: Swiss stopped making fake pocket watches in the 1870s. You're not going to find fakes made by Swiss brands still operating today. So I don't see why you would throw everything Swiss under the bus for some counterfeit businesses over 150 years ago... And how does it excuse the Chinese mass ripoff industry in 2020? Swiss did it 150 years ago so we can't be harsh on the Chinese making ripoffs today?


The whole world needs to be harsh on what China is doing today, but neither should we ignore the history of the Swiss watchmaking industry that got its start doing exactly what the Chinese have done. As far as I'm concerned, that makes the criticism coming from the Swiss manufacturers just not that relevant to me. As far as anyone getting ripped off by the Chinese, that only really applies to those buying counterfeit who do not know they are buying counterfeit and I don't think very many are that naive. Meanwhile the Swiss are using monopoly control of production and distribution aided by an intense government lobbying operation in the interest of insane price markups to the consumer. Which one is really the bigger ripoff happening right now?



john_marston said:


> - Getting your product 'Swiss Made' is still a *lot* stricter than most countries. 60% of the cost of the value-added production needs to be done in Switzerland, among other things. For most countries, it's just about the final assembly. For example even Made in Germany means very little compared to Swiss Made. So idk why you are bringing this up about Swiss Made as if it's something shocking that it doesn't have to mean 100% made in Switzerland.


I can't agree it's a lot stricter at least as far as western countries are concerned. The reason I mention it is because it's important to know that that 60% rule really means, which is the cost of production, not percentage of content. When the cost of labor and facilities can and often are 10 times higher or more, it's not hard to see how a majority of content can come from somewhere else, yet still qualify for a "Swiss Made" label. It's not as if anyone is going to know what that content actually is. Swiss manufacturers aren't required to disclose how much foreign content is used (as in other countries with stricter content labeling laws) and none of them do.

It's also important to know that sooner or later the Swiss monopoly on high end watches is going to break down. As we speak the Chinese are buying up Swiss brands and taking advantage of loose (not strict) Swiss manufacturing laws to make watches with a "Swiss Made" label on them with a majority of content made in Asia. It's only now that the Swatch group is lobbying their government to actually make those loose laws more strict so they can keep the Chinese from doing what the Swiss have been doing for many years.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

:-!


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

StephenR said:


> ...and how did you find the quality of it? I've been thinking of getting a new clasp for my bracelet since the current one only has 3 micro adjust holes, can't quite get the perfect fit anymore (used to be able to, now what's that saying! )


I have 6 and they are good except for one that tends to slip out of adjustment when the watch goes on. I have 2 more on the way if that tells you anything.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Curt89 (Oct 14, 2016)

Just thought I'd share as my first Pagani Design arrived today and I'm so impressed.

With various coupons and the 10th anniversary sale I managed to get this for £45 and I can't believe the quality.

I had always been put off as I really dislike the name but after this I wish I'd got one sooner. Solid end links, screw pins, great dial finishing, and super smooth winding. Just waiting to see what it runs like over a decent period of time but so far would say the quality control seems far better than my sharkey skx (which I know is also a more affordable watch but was more than double the price).









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

john_marston said:


> That Agelocer looks very nice. But for ~$400? Nah, I gotta be honest and agree with the critics from that other thread
> -copied marketing
> -fake swiss location/heritage
> -useless warranty
> ...


Yeah I agree. Like am I missing something? It's a fraudulent business.. Hard to believe but it sounded like the buyer took a gamble. The movement caliber is 100% made up. They branded a cheap generic Chinese movement. Between that and the made up location, stolen marketing, etc. doesn't exactly give confidence to spend $50, let alone $400-$1,000.

I know they've been discussed on this forum before. Posting this link again:
https://www.luzernerzeitung.ch/zent...aelschen-uhren-auf-kosten-von-luzern-ld.98165

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I can't say I've read every post in this forum, but I've read a good number of them and haven't really seen Swiss products mentioned at all for anything other than comparison. Meanwhile on other forums on this site I have seen quite a bit of Chinese criticism and have found much of it quite lacking in perspective. I also don't see very many criticizing the Swiss at all. So at least from my perspective it appears as if the prevailing perception is the Swiss are somehow a model of integrity while the Chinese deserve nothing but contempt. I find that a bit curious.


I've never really heard people imply that Swiss is the golden standard of integrity, especially not in this thread. Hence why it seems like you're looking for an excuse to throw shade at the Swiss, for something over 150 years ago.

THAT SAID I do see people outside f71/WUS sucking the dicks off Swiss brands. Outside f71 I tend to disagree with the other side of the coin that thinks anything Chinese is trash and Swiss is always superior.



dfwcowboy said:


> The whole world needs to be harsh on what China is doing today, but neither should we ignore the history of the Swiss watchmaking industry that got its start doing exactly what the Chinese have done. As far as I'm concerned, that makes the criticism coming from the Swiss manufacturers just not that relevant to me. As far as anyone getting ripped off by the Chinese, that only really applies to those buying counterfeit who do not know they are buying counterfeit and I don't think very many are that naive. Meanwhile the Swiss are using monopoly control of production and distribution aided by an intense government lobbying operation in the interest of insane price markups to the consumer. Which one is really the bigger ripoff happening right now?


When I said ripoff I meant designs copies/ripoffs, not value ripoffs.



dfwcowboy said:


> I can't agree it's a lot stricter at least as far as western countries are concerned. The reason I mention it is because it's important to know that that 60% rule really means, which is the cost of production, not percentage of content. When the cost of labor and facilities can and often are 10 times higher or more, it's not hard to see how a majority of content can come from somewhere else, yet still qualify for a "Swiss Made" label. It's not as if anyone is going to know what that content actually is. Swiss manufacturers aren't required to disclose how much foreign content is used (as in other countries with stricter content labeling laws) and none of them do.
> 
> It's also important to know that sooner or later the Swiss monopoly on high end watches is going to break down. As we speak the Chinese are buying up Swiss brands and taking advantage of loose (not strict) Swiss manufacturing laws to make watches with a "Swiss Made" label on them with a majority of content made in Asia. It's only now that the Swatch group is lobbying their government to actually make those loose laws more strict so they can keep the Chinese from doing what the Swiss have been doing for many years.


It's not as simple as ''60% [...] which is the cost of production''.

Here's the breakdown from Wikipedia:


> Swiss Made defined by law
> 
> A watch is considered Swiss, according to the Swiss law if:
> 
> ...


It's a decent level of quality assurance, for sure. But not a 100% guarantee of high-quality. *Use common sense*. Anything under $1000 is likely still importing lots of parts from Asia, and then you have stupid inflated prices like a $5000 steel quartz Cartier Tank and Rolex thinking they can charge what they want.

But some entry-level 'Swiss Made' watches can be a great deal for a quality product. It's money better spent than $400 on basically any random Chinese mushroombrand. I really do think stuff like that Agelocer (with very low overheads, labour cost, marketing, designing, a Chinese movement, Chinese taxes, lower QC standards, no real warranty, etc.) for $400 is a ripoff: in price *and* design.

On the flipside: there is definitely a sweet-spot for some Chinese watch brands (mostly in sub-$200), where you can get some very comparable specs and quality as 3x more expensive Swiss/Japanese brands. You're just not really paying for the originality, QC, western taxes/labour etc.

The Chinese are definitely up-and-coming. But with their current culture I think they're still very far away from consistent Japanese/Western-quality products.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I think for Chinese the biggest problem is time.

Prevailing Western/Japanese brands we know today all draw a strong heritage and history from their brands.

Current Chinese brands/makers can not compete with that and probably never will. They have made their first mechanical watch in 1961, about 50 years after Japanese and compared to some Western makers hundreds of years late. Mechanically they have not made any major breakthroughs but I guess one can argue what more can be invented in a watch.

If they want to compete they have to show that that can stand the test of time.

They could draw on the rich history of China but for some reason they do not. Being from a former communist country I suspect this is one reason (history starts with us) but there could be others.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

baczajka said:


> I have 6 and they are good except for one that tends to slip out of adjustment when the watch goes on. I have 2 more on the way if that tells you anything.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Yep, it tells me your wife wasn't seen 'Carlywet' show up on your credit card statement yet


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jovame said:


> Well, there is the movt. of course. To me it looks conspicuously like an Asian 23j (or 2813) movt., with some added decoration like Geneva striping and gilded lettering, and a decorated rotor.
> It does not hack, and beats at 21,600 vph. On the rotor and in the ad it says that the movt. has 27 jewels which is 4-6 more than a standard 2813.
> So either I'm scammed here or they've modified the movt. and made it into a 27 jewel one&#8230; If anybody has some more info on this particular movt. I would love to hear it!
> 
> ...


The Algoceer's movement is a 20J, *Sea-Gull ST1731*. The ST17 series is always the primary suspect when a mechanical watch features a 6H small-second dial.

I'm not sure how they would have added seven extra jewels? There have been a few companies that upped their jewel counts, with strictly decorative jewels. There are also quite a few shops in Guangdong Province that cater to the replica watch sector, by modifying Chinese movements to appear more expensive and "Swiss".

Ingersoll uses a similarly decorated, re-branded ST16.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I've never really heard people imply that Swiss is the golden standard of integrity, especially not in this thread. Hence why it seems like you're looking for an excuse to throw shade at the Swiss, for something over 150 years ago.


That wasn't my claim, hence I'm not sure how you get there from here, nor do I know why you are taking one thing out of context while ignoring the rest. These are facts about the industry, not opinions unless explicitly stated. Anyone is free to make whatever inferences they want from them, and it's not as if their business practices today are any better.



john_marston said:


> THAT SAID I do see people outside f71/WUS sucking the dicks off Swiss brands. Outside f71 I tend to disagree with the other side of the coin that thinks anything Chinese is trash and Swiss is always superior.


I certainly don't question that some Swiss watches are the best in the world and "Swiss Made" still means something in terms of quality. My impression is there is a tendency for those who drop high 4 figures or 5 figures on a watch to believe the value equals the price they paid. In order to reinforce that notion they have to make themselves believe everything significantly less in cost is junk. This isn't unique to watches. It happens with just about everything non-essential people spend money on. Whether that impression is true or not is debatable. I tend to believe that with modern manufacturing techniques the value side very quickly reaches diminishing returns as price increases



john_marston said:


> It's not as simple as ''60% [...] which is the cost of production''.


Here's a pretty simple way to look at it. All a Swiss watch manufacturer has to do is use an off the shelf Swiss movement in their watch, and do the final assembly and inspection in Switzerland (which can be done with foreign workers), while using cases, dials, hands, crystals, straps/bracelets, casebacks, clasps, and any other part made in Asia and voila, "Swiss Made". And since there is zero transparency with pretty much every single Swiss watch manufacturer, there's simply no way to know if a so-called Swiss watch was really mostly made in Asia, and it's a safe bet many of them are doing just that. Now other than the deception involved I don't really have a problem with this. I just find it ironic those who constantly throw Chinese manufacturing under the buss don't know how much of their watches are made in China.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> Here's a pretty simple way to look at it. All a Swiss watch manufacturer has to do is use an off the shelf Swiss movement in their watch, and do the final assembly and inspection in Switzerland (which can be done with foreign workers), while using cases, dials, hands, crystals, straps/bracelets, casebacks, clasps, and any other part made in Asia and voila, "Swiss Made". And since there is zero transparency with pretty much every single Swiss watch manufacturer, there's simply no way to know if a so-called Swiss watch was really mostly made in Asia, and it's a safe bet many of them are doing just that. Now other than the deception involved I don't really have a problem with this. I just find it ironic those who constantly throw Chinese manufacturing under the buss don't know how much of their watches are made in China.


And that "Swiss" movement can be a Chinese ebauche caliber, assembled in Switzerland. The STP-11 started life as a Sea-Gull ST21, which is based on the ETA 2824. Some early production pics show "2100" markings on the STPs.

Landeron Swiss (formerly DEPA Swiss) Movements are also based on Sea-Gull and Shanghai calibers. Valanvron has a similar Sea-Gull connection. For quite a few years, Claro Semag produced a Sea-Gull ST16-based caliber (CL888), that can be found in many Zodiac watches. These are all officially "Swiss" movement makers.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Another of my Pagani datejust









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> And that "Swiss" movement can be a Chinese ebauche caliber, assembled in Switzerland. The STP-11 started life as a Sea-Gull ST21, which is based on the ETA 2824. Some early production pics show "2100" markings on the STPs.
> 
> Landeron Swiss (formerly DEPA Swiss) Movements are also based on Sea-Gull and Shanghai calibers. Valanvron has a similar Sea-Gull connection. For quite a few years, Claro Semag produced a Sea-Gull ST16-based caliber (CL888), that can be found in many Zodiac watches


As you mentioned once before there's a pretty significant supply chain between Switzerland and China with parts moving both directions.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I certainly don't question that some Swiss watches are the best in the world and "Swiss Made" still means something in terms of quality. My impression is there is a tendency for those who drop high 4 figures or 5 figures on a watch to believe the value equals the price they paid. In order to reinforce that notion they have to make themselves believe everything significantly less in cost is junk. This isn't unique to watches. It happens with just about everything non-essential people spend money on. Whether that impression is true or not is debatable. I tend to believe that with modern manufacturing techniques the value side very quickly reaches diminishing returns as price increases


This is very true.

Though it goes the other way too. People deep in the rabbit hole of buying multiple Chinese watches likewise have to convince themselves that 'heritage', 'western QC', 'made in [x]' and all that isn't worth the extra money in order to justify their more affordable Chinese purchases. Especially on $200+ watches. 
Which, I would also say, is debatable, and more a case-by-case thing.



dfwcowboy said:


> Here's a pretty simple way to look at it. All a Swiss watch manufacturer has to do is use an off the shelf Swiss movement in their watch, and do the final assembly and inspection in Switzerland (which can be done with foreign workers), while using cases, dials, hands, crystals, straps/bracelets, casebacks, clasps, and any other part made in Asia and voila, "Swiss Made". And since there is zero transparency with pretty much every single Swiss watch manufacturer, there's simply no way to know if a so-called Swiss watch was really mostly made in Asia, and it's a safe bet many of them are doing just that. Now other than the deception involved I don't really have a problem with this. I just find it ironic those who constantly throw Chinese manufacturing under the buss don't know how much of their watches are made in China.


Again, you gotta use a bit of common sense. If you think they can sell a $400 watch that's 100% made in Switzerland with an in-house Swiss movement and all the regulations that come with it, you're being a bit daft. But as you said, that doesn't mean 'Swiss Made' is meaningless. The movements are high-quality, even if it's not in-house (it keeps the price down at least), and getting assembly and quality control done in Switzerland is imo genuinely a big plus (sorry for the pun). On the other hand, Chinese watches (even some of the good brands) are a minefield, and 90+% of the time you can forget about after-service or your warranty card.

Where we don't agree with is this notion that the Swiss brands are somehow deceiving us. If they fulfil the requirements, they can put Swiss Made on the dial and market it as such; it's fair. And if you think your $500 automatic Swiss Made watch is somehow 100% made in Switzerland, that's just you being a dummy. Again, for many countries it's just about final assembly to get '[x] made', the Swiss are relatively strict. So I don't see how you come to the conclusion that the Swiss brands are being deceptive. If you want deception...well we all know they can write whatever they want on AliX watches and descriptions, I won't bore you with examples.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not sure how they would have added seven extra jewels?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

StephenR said:


> Yep, it tells me your wife wasn't seen 'Carlywet' show up on your credit card statement yet


Hahaha, that's funny  I do chuckle every time I see that brand name.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

To add insult to injury, let me add my view on the average Chinese Commercial Business from my Personal Experience.

Let me show the case of this fine watch |> Wot I Buyed around nearly 2 years ago :-s

View attachment 15038223


Seeing as how I paid just £34 for this fine time piece, and that was delivered :think: I sort of guessed I was not getting a highly hand finished horological masterpiece. Even though the back of the movement looked OK and the description that came with it made loads of fine statements.

View attachment 15038225


View attachment 15038227


And from what this next photo shows, the label on the Dial, may not be the maker :-s As some other company sells a version of this watch too and the design is itself a homage of yet another European Maker.

View attachment 15038229


I was however totally sucked in by the "art collection value", which will be even better once I figure out what the hell it means :-(

Back in the Day, a few moons ago, part of my job, (and I call this a job as a very loose description), was to help customers with little or no "Real Budget" to implement Technology Solutions that they really could not afford in the normal commercial field.

So let me confess to what I did, taking Open Source software that did nearly what the customer wanted/needed and doing minimum modifications to customize the operation in a way that worked for them. This then needed hardware to run it on, so I and my Company went from building Computer Servers, from parts and putting them in generic cases, to specifying things like the Android Tablets you see all over the place now and getting them made in China. To be realistic, China was the only place we could get these things built in a reasonable time-scale for the price the Customer wanted to, or more realistically, could afford to pay.

The internal reference to these types of deals were internally known as "Champagne Taste for Brown Ale Budget" projects.

To be honest, the situation that Western Manufacturers now find themselves in is a product of their own making. Ten, fifteen years ago, when I phoned companies in the UK and Europe, who I knew could build certain electronic components, would quote me a silly price and then sub-contract the work to China! So all I did was remove the middle-man!

QC in China is not universally bad IMHO, but when you push for the lowest possible price, then QC goes out of the window. To sort of offset this, we used to buy about 10 to 15% more product than we actually needed for any project, knowing that a certain percentage, would fail. DOA items we sent back, but the others we took them apart and used them for spares and mended others by replacing them with new ones.

We have moved beyond the point of having products that last today. In many areas the life of the things like clothes are one wear and throw it out. So expecting to buy a watch that will last, when you paid under £20 or $20 for it is a bridge too far IMHO. Consumer Electronics has a life of how long? Two to Five years is my estimate. A Car manufacturer is only required to provide spares for Ten Years after the date the last of that model rolled off the production line! The real question should be, how long can we sustain this way of going on?

So my point of this diatribe is, that some, but maybe not all Swiss Watch Makers, are building products that could with a bit of fair usage last a lifetime, whereas from areas like China, you are going to get a product that is built to a price point! I would stick my oar into the works and say that probably the best quality Watches are probably built these days by the Japanese, but at a price! If you pay enough for a Chinese product you can get something quite reasonable. So this comes down to the point that you get what you pay for.

I will finish by saying that, for example take the Automatic watch I showed first off, that has a movement built, or more properly mass produced by Miyota and has a design that goes way back. But it still runs well and with the light use I give it could outlast Me! The couple of Nakzen watches I have will run I guess for a few years, but I question if they will last as long as my Original Seiko, which is 32 years old. But I don't consider myself to be hard on watches as a user/wearer. You Pays your Money and Takes you Chance!

Very best regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Got this one incoming. Anyone have this one? Excited for it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Velez84 said:


> Got this one incoming. Anyone have this one? Excited for it.


I added this to my wishlist recently. That dial!!!!


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

It does look great. Got it for $77, not bad at all.



leastonh said:


> Velez84 said:
> 
> 
> > Got this one incoming. Anyone have this one? Excited for it.
> ...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Velez84 said:


> It does look great. Got it for $77, not bad at all.


A very good price. I wonder how much a Japanese made watch with this spec and the same movement would cost?! Please post pics when it arrives


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

You should check out Youtube reviews. It's supposedly a very good watch for the price! Here's a good one:


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Again, you gotta use a bit of common sense. If you think they can sell a $400 watch that's 100% made in Switzerland with an in-house Swiss movement and all the regulations that come with it, you're being a bit daft.
> 
> Where we don't agree with is this notion that the Swiss brands are somehow deceiving us.


More accurately it's lying by omission. How much money does it take to get a 100% made in Switzerland watch? Does such a thing even exist? I think if you ask a Rolex owner, the vast majority will say their watch is 100% made by Rolex, and when you go to the Rolex web site they suggest as much. But when you dig a little deeper you find the statement, "All the *essential* components of a Rolex watch are designed and produced in-house." which strongly suggests parts of the watch aren't made in house. While that doesn't mean they aren't made in Switzerland by another Swiss vendor, neither does it not mean they aren't made in Asia. So the point is you just don't know and that's even with Rolex. You suggest one just needs to use common sense, but I'm not sure how that works. There aren't that many $400 Swiss watches. What about the $1000 ones, or the $2000 ones, or the $3000? How much of their content is Swiss made? You don't know anymore than you know with a $10,000 watch.

What I do know is commercial businesses are in the business of making money and their greatest expense is going to be labor. As such they are always going to try to find ways to reduce those costs regardless of the selling price because that simply increases their profits. The larger the volume, the greater the incentive is. Cut a $5 corner on a volume of 1 million units = $5 million, and that's true whether it's a $400 watch or a $10,000 watch.

On the flip side of that it's entirely possible a $400 watch has more Swiss made content than a $4,000 watch. A microbrand that is a 1 or 2 person operation with automated production equipment could be using a Sellita movement and making most everything else.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Saw that, it was interesting that AliExpress shows it on the product page. I guess not surprised since he's an affiliate.



Dedan said:


> You should check out Youtube reviews. It's supposedly a very good watch for the price! Here's a good one:


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Which Swiss companies make their own valves and seals?

Most Rolex replacement parts come in a container explicitly marked "Swiss Made"









but, then there are parts that are packaged like this









Are there any 100% Swiss Made watches?


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> The Algoceer's movement is a 20J, *Sea-Gull ST1731*. The ST17 series is always the primary suspect when a mechanical watch features a 6H small-second dial.
> 
> I'm not sure how they would have added seven extra jewels? There have been a few companies that upped their jewel counts, with strictly decorative jewels. There are also quite a few shops in Guangdong Province that cater to the replica watch sector, by modifying Chinese movements to appear more expensive and "Swiss".


Thanks, I believe you might be right. I see some small differences but they're probably just cosmetic, and/or having to do with the decorations.

I'm reassured that the movement is probably a Seagull and therefore a known quantity, and not some anonymous Chinese movt.! Hopefully this means I can enjoy the watch for a reasonable period before it gives out. Also any replacement of the movt. in the future will be easier now.

As to the extra 7 jewels, a company that can make up a whole office building in Luzern probably doesn't have any problems with conjuring up some extra jewels! 😁


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Dedan said:


> You should check out Youtube reviews. It's supposedly a very good watch for the price! Here's a good one:


It's a decent review and seems honest enough about the good and bad points of the watch. The bezel action is of no interest to me, I rarely use them. Lume, again is not a huge selling point. Clasp...well that's easily replaced anyway and that one didn't look too bad. The rest of it looked great for the low price.


----------



## fandi (Jul 26, 2016)

A few weeks ago, someone asked me why an American like me often prefers Amazon and eBay to Ali Express. Someone answered that question so I didn't have to. A problem with my recent order prompts me to write here for your information. My order is four perlon bands for a total of $12. It's cheap so it's not important when the package got lost on the way. But the reason I post here is about the way Ali Express website makes it hard to open a dispute. First they break the order into four disputes so one has to spend time file all four. Ok, that's fine. When I couriously open one dispute just for my future orders' sake, the website stopped the dispute because the system detects that the package is already somewhere in the destination country and the 'proceed' button is greyed out. Duh, in destination country means nothing if I don't receive the package. That's not all. The website originally showed the delivery window is March 30-Apr 15. After that, if I still don't receive the package, I can file a claim to get the money back because the package was lost. Today Apr 16, the website automatically extends the window to 52 days more. So the system knows that the package still hasn't delivered and it extends the date just to make me forget about this order. At this point, you could ask why I didn't contact the customer service for help. Yes, I could but my point is eBay and Amazon have better buyer friendly systems when things go South.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Velez84 said:


> Got this one incoming. Anyone have this one? Excited for it.


I have one. Used it as a mod base, but was very good as is. Clasp could be better though.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

leastonh said:


> It's a decent review and seems honest enough about the good and bad points of the watch. The bezel action is of no interest to me, I rarely use them. Lume, again is not a huge selling point. Clasp...well that's easily replaced anyway and that one didn't look too bad. The rest of it looked great for the low price.


Jody does a great job in is reviews IMHO. If you are an Affordables kinda of WIS he really reviews a ton of watches that are solid, obscure, and inexpensive. He knocks watches, even from well-known companies that sent him the watch for free, and really looks at the specifics.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Jody does a great job in is reviews IMHO. If you are an Affordables kinda of WIS he really reviews a ton of watches that are solid, obscure, and inexpensive. He knocks watches, even from well-known companies that sent him the watch for free, and really looks at the specifics.


I completely agree. He might get sent watches for free, but he definitely do doesn't let that affect his opinion of what the watch is like.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

No1VIPER said:


> I completely agree. He might get sent watches for free, but he definitely do doesn't let that affect his opinion of what the watch is like.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


For some reason I have found myself with a lot of extra time to watch his videos lately. High production values, nice style, good sense of humor, technically usually right on the money, and he loves bargain divers. So, there are a lot of Chinese watches that are available on AliExpress reviewed by him.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Strap talk...I'm happy with this Hirsh strap knockoff from Maikes that I got for $8 USD in dark brown. It's really thin and soft which is exactly what I wanted, quite comfortable. My only concern is if it will tear apart easily because I already see some wrinkling on the leather in the part where the buckle goes into the hole. The $8 Crocodile Leather strap I got from them wasn't as good, feels a bit cheaper and without the same softness/flexibility. I have a really solid coffee brown Fossil Embossed Leather strap which has good finishing but I haven't quite found something like that on Ali. The thicker Ali straps are too stiff and thick on the sides.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fandi said:


> Ali Express website makes it hard to open a dispute. First they break the order into four disputes so one has to spend time file all four. ...
> That's not all. The website automatically extends the window to 52 days more. So the system knows that the package still hasn't delivered and it extends the date just to make me forget about this order.


The way Ali-X works (or doesn't, when things go south for the consumer), reflects the widely spread practice in Asia -- of passive aggressiveness. I live in Asia, so I've seen a lot of this.
It really is Kafkaesque. 
They make the process so hellish and tiring, YOU drop out from sheer frustration and fatigue, and they remain "blameless."

But it's not just on Ali X.
It's there also on eBay.
I bought 4 pairs sandals for my wife. They sent me the wrong size, so I requested to return them.
I had to file a request for each and every one, even though it was one order. OK, I can live with that.

But once it has been agreed that I would return them, they give me a different address than the one they shipped from.
And they have preemptively selected the delivery service, whether I can use it or not.
If I cannot use that system, I cannot upload the Tracking Number.

So, as far as Ebay is concerned, I never returned the items, even though I have photos and receipts.
Etc etc etc.

I have a lot of respect for Chinese Classical culture, and affection for my Chinese friends, but there's something infuriatingly and excessively mercantile in their business thinking, to the point of horror (for me).


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

baczajka said:


> I have one. Used it as a mod base, but was very good as is. Clasp could be better though.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Hi, was thinking of getting one of these to mod - do you know the bezel insert size and dial size?


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, how are you?

Somebody knows where to find good perlon straps? 

I bought a good one some time ago on Aliexpres, and another in the same site, but the last time i didn't like the quality.

And i can't find the first i ordered


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, how are you?
> 
> Somebody knows where to find good perlon straps?
> 
> ...


The seller I got mine from doesn't seem to be selling them anymore. But how about these?

#Aliexpress ￡2.60 20%OFF | 14mm 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm nylon straps perlon straps weave watch band Watchband for DW replacement accessories blue red orange
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZ8nEBU









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> Strap talk...I'm happy with this Hirsh strap knockoff from Maikes that I got for $8 USD in dark brown. It's really thin and soft which is exactly what I wanted, quite comfortable. My only concern is if it will tear apart easily because I already see some wrinkling on the leather in the part where the buckle goes into the hole. The $8 Crocodile Leather strap I got from them wasn't as good, feels a bit cheaper and without the same softness/flexibility. I have a really solid coffee brown Fossil Embossed Leather strap which has good finishing but I haven't quite found something like that on Ali. The thicker Ali straps are too stiff and thick on the sides.


I like these. They are a different style and perhaps thicker than what you are looking for, but they are quite durable with just the right amount of flex and are quite comfortable as the leather conforms to the shape of your wrist over time as a good strap should. The price has gone up a few dollars since I last ordered, but still a good deal. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33007225522.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, how are you?
> 
> Somebody knows where to find good perlon straps?
> 
> ...


I bought one of these from Etsy and the quality is good, but I think they might be a bit overpriced.

https://www.etsy.com/listing/252189978


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys, how are you?
> 
> Somebody knows where to find good perlon straps?
> 
> ...


Cheapest NATO Straps sells perlons. Probably a bit more than AliExpress, but there is a discount for buying 5 or more items.

https://www.cheapestnatostraps.com/collections/perlon-straps?sort_by=price-ascending

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Trev_L said:


> Hi, was thinking of getting one of these to mod - do you know the bezel insert size and dial size?


Here are some details. Takes Seiko dials. Follow the link below.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50814417

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I made an inquiry a while back to the *Cadisen official store* on AliEx about a seemingly discontinued model, the *C-5051G*. I asked if they were ever going to have it back in stock. They indicated they would sell me one for $30, and asked me to choose the color.

I thought this would make a good addition to the *DOM W-624* I've had for a few years, and these tungsten/sapphire watches seem to be disappearing from AliExpress.
























Instead of giving me a proper link, they had me buy 3 x *$10* increased postage items.

How many people here have bought "off the menu" items on Aliexpress?


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

I bought an off the menu watch off eBay, if that counts for something.

The watch that got me into this, the much talked about Seiko SNKL23.

They were next to impossible to find and I got a tip that a seller from Singapore/eBay sold one some time ago to someone I met. I looked it up and asked the seller if he has any leftovers. He replied he may have. He created a listing on eBay with my name on it 

I paid extra import customs and tax because the customs estimated the watch about 20% more then what I actually paid.

Still, it was the most intense watch shopping experience for me so far.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The seller I got mine from doesn't seem to be selling them anymore. But how about these?
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡2.60 20%OFF | 14mm 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm nylon straps perlon straps weave watch band Watchband for DW replacement accessories blue red orange
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZ8nEBU


I have a few of these and uh....they aren't great. They are good for $2-3 but I wouldn't wear them on a watch I wear outside the house let's just say. You can visibly see the glue and they fray though they are very comfortable hence the home use.

Problem with perlon straps is that I only see either this cheap low quality type with the glue or really expensive Eulit-perlon type $25+ straps. Basically no middle ground.


----------



## amellifica (Mar 14, 2019)

Velez84 said:


> Got this one incoming. Anyone have this one? Excited for it.


PD 1651 . the photo is bad , but it is really a very nice watch , quality-price ratio really very good!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I'm having fun with this Skmei. I still can't believe it only cost me £6 









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Has anyone ordered from the Heimdallr site before? I've ordered two watches from them, totalling £305... But I've just received a message from DHL saying that there's a customs fee to pay. Which I was expecting. But upon opening it I was shocked to find that the fee is £78!! How can that be right?

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Very cheap by all means automatic, yet looks pretty interesting ~16-18$ on ali. (Link in YouTube video description)


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

DHL charges a comision for paying VAT for you. And that comision is huge, around 30 EUR. This can be avoided if you get an EORI number, which enables you to pay taxes to customs directly and avoid that comision. 

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone ordered from the Heimdallr site before? I've ordered two watches from them, totalling £305... But I've just received a message from DHL saying that there's a customs fee to pay. Which I was expecting. But upon opening it I was shocked to find that the fee is £78!! How can that be right?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


I haven't ordered from them before, but I have been hit by customs. That figure sounds about right to me. 20% customs tax has always been supplemented by a 'handling fee', usually by the UK courier and in the case of Royal Mail it's £12. So, that £78 is in the ball park for what I'd expect on a £305 purchase. It's a royal pain in the backside though when they get you!


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Here are some details. Takes Seiko dials. Follow the link below.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=50814417
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Great, thanks - all the information I needed.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Very cheap by all means automatic, yet looks pretty interesting ~16-18$ on ali. (Link in YouTube video description)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Something like that was my gateway drug to this hoarding erh hobby. But I'd be willing to bet that they are not made out of bronze.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> To add insult to injury, let me add my view on the average Chinese Commercial Business from my Personal Experience.
> 
> Let me show the case of this fine watch |> Wot I Buyed around nearly 2 years ago :-s
> 
> ...


And here are the missing Images :think:



























Regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I haven't ordered from them before, but I have been hit by customs. That figure sounds about right to me. 20% customs tax has always been supplemented by a 'handling fee', usually by the UK courier and in the case of Royal Mail it's £12. So, that £78 is in the ball park for what I'd expect on a £305 purchase. It's a royal pain in the backside though when they get you!


I just checked my PayPal and they somehow worked it out as £340. I don't know how they got that though, when it was only $383. Now after the customs fee and PayPal screwing me on the conversion rate. I'll be paying a total of £418!! When they cost me $383 on the Heimdallr site. It's a f**king joke!!

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone ordered from the Heimdallr site before? I've ordered two watches from them, totalling £305... But I've just received a message from DHL saying that there's a customs fee to pay. Which I was expecting. But upon opening it I was shocked to find that the fee is £78!! How can that be right?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


I think it's normal. In Italy for instance VAT is 22% and with 10-15€ fixed customs expenses that amount is easily reached.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

No1VIPER said:


> I just checked my PayPal and they somehow worked it out as £340. I don't know how they got that though, when it was only $383. Now after the customs fee and PayPal screwing me on the conversion rate. I'll be paying a total of £418!! When they cost me $383 on the Heimdallr site. It's a f**king joke!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


This is the very reason why I try not to buy from certain countries as the UK customs and handling charges can be excessive. You can challenge the charge if you can prove what you actually paid for the goods. I once had this happen to me from the US. I bought a watch in the sales and the shipping documents had the original price. I provided my bank statement with the actual charge in GBP and they paid me back some of the customs tax, but the handling charge still remained.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I just checked my PayPal and they somehow worked it out as £340. I don't know how they got that though, when it was only $383. Now after the customs fee and PayPal screwing me on the conversion rate. I'll be paying a total of £418!! When they cost me $383 on the Heimdallr site. It's a f**king joke!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


But unfortunately that's the rules  same for any microbrand or Kickstarter purchase, gov/carrier hit you hard when it crosses your borders. The worst I had is Draken mixing up the currency declaring a price in USD instead of NZD (x2 factor at the time) and customs/taxes twice I should've paid... Yurk. You could theoretically avoid all that using a third party in Asia who receives the watch and send it to you undervalued as a gift. I've never done it but I would be curious to have feedback from people who have...

Nicolas


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

DHL highway robbery is one reason I stay away from them. I always ask if there is an alternative shipping and just look elsewhere if there is not.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I just checked my PayPal and they somehow worked it out as £340. I don't know how they got that though, when it was only $383. Now after the customs fee and PayPal screwing me on the conversion rate. I'll be paying a total of £418!! When they cost me $383 on the Heimdallr site. It's a f**king joke!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


I've heard about Paypal doing this with currency conversion and I'd be pretty p*ssed at those charges too. This is why I rarely buy from any micro brands. Most of them ship from countries which would invoke extra charges to deliver to the UK and so it's a pass from me these days, especially considering how weak Sterling is. There are at least half a dozen watches out there I'd have bought a long time ago if it weren't for this very situation.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Hoonnu said:


> Something like that was my gateway drug to this hoarding erh hobby. But I'd be willing to bet that they are not made out of bronze.


Of course it not bronze . just coating looks like it is


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> More accurately it's lying by omission. How much money does it take to get a 100% made in Switzerland watch? Does such a thing even exist? I think if you ask a Rolex owner, the vast majority will say their watch is 100% made by Rolex, and when you go to the Rolex web site they suggest as much. But when you dig a little deeper you find the statement, "All the *essential* components of a Rolex watch are designed and produced in-house." which strongly suggests parts of the watch aren't made in house. While that doesn't mean they aren't made in Switzerland by another Swiss vendor, neither does it not mean they aren't made in Asia. So the point is you just don't know and that's even with Rolex. You suggest one just needs to use common sense, but I'm not sure how that works. There aren't that many $400 Swiss watches. What about the $1000 ones, or the $2000 ones, or the $3000? How much of their content is Swiss made? You don't know anymore than you know with a $10,000 watch.
> 
> What I do know is commercial businesses are in the business of making money and their greatest expense is going to be labor. As such they are always going to try to find ways to reduce those costs regardless of the selling price because that simply increases their profits. The larger the volume, the greater the incentive is. Cut a $5 corner on a volume of 1 million units = $5 million, and that's true whether it's a $400 watch or a $10,000 watch.
> 
> On the flip side of that it's entirely possible a $400 watch has more Swiss made content than a $4,000 watch. A microbrand that is a 1 or 2 person operation with automated production equipment could be using a Sellita movement and making most everything else.


I don't see that as deceitful. I haven't seen bold claims that every single part is made by Rolex in Switzerland, so I don't really care. They have the right to market their watches as Swiss. If all essential parts are made in-house and some less-essential ones imported (to a very high standard), I think that's still very impressive, and more efficient too. I don't think it really matters.

Besides, at the $2000+ range it's not the main concern imo. The 'Swiss Made' and whatever it technically means isn't what's assuring you quality anymore, it's that big 'ROLEX' logo that's your high-quality assurance. The top-Swiss brands' strength and reputation is what counts at this price range.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

leastonh said:


> I've heard about Paypal doing this with currency conversion and I'd be pretty p*ssed at those charges too. This is why I rarely buy from any micro brands. Most of them ship from countries which would invoke extra charges to deliver to the UK and so it's a pass from me these days, especially considering how weak Sterling is. There are at least half a dozen watches out there I'd have bought a long time ago if it weren't for this very situation.


Hmmm... sounds like a business opportunity for someone out there.

Is it feasible for someone in the UK to buy a handful of the most popular Ali watches at wholesale and sell them retail in the UK for less then the charge for watch, shipping, VAT, and handling?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Hmmm... sounds like a business opportunity for someone out there.
> 
> Is it feasible for someone in the UK to buy a handful of the most popular Ali watches at wholesale and sell them retail in the UK for less then the charge for watch, shipping, VAT, and handling?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I thought about it a while ago, selling a few AliEx watches on eBay or the like. But, it would be a real hassle to have to deal with alignment or other QC issues with any watches sold. The margins would be too tight to make it worth the effort. There's no easy way to send one back to China, so any with issues would essentially be written off or have to be sold much cheaper (at a loss?).


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I don't see that as deceitful. I haven't seen bold claims that every single part is made by Rolex in Switzerland, so I don't really care. They have the right to market their watches as Swiss. If all essential parts are made in-house and some less-essential ones imported (to a very high standard), I think that's still very impressive, and more efficient too. I don't think it really matters.
> 
> Besides, at the $2000+ range it's not the main concern imo. The 'Swiss Made' and whatever it technically means isn't what's assuring you quality anymore, it's that big 'ROLEX' logo that's your high-quality assurance. The top-Swiss brands' strength and reputation is what counts at this price range.


What I can't quite wrap my head around is that word: 'essential'. Can anyone please tell me what part of a Rolex watch is _not_ essential?? Hands? Dial? Crystal?? Yeah, I'm being flippant, but it's such an ambiguously worded statement that it becomes completely meaningless and open to any interpretation they want to put on it.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

leastonh said:


> I thought about it a while ago, selling a few AliEx watches on eBay or the like. But, it would be a real hassle to have to deal with alignment or other QC issues with any watches sold. The margins would be too tight to make it worth the effort. There's no easy way to send one back to China, so any with issues would essentially be written off or have to be sold much cheaper (at a loss?).


Yeah, I guess you would need fairly large volume at small margins.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

leastonh said:


> What I can't quite wrap my head around is that word: 'essential'. Can anyone please tell me what part of a Rolex watch is _not_ essential?? Hands? Dial? Crystal?? Yeah, I'm being flippant, but it's such an ambiguously worded statement that it becomes completely meaningless and open to any interpretation they want to put on it.


Your logic is solid. Funny enough out of your list of parts as of 2017 the only parts Rolex didn't make were the crystals and most of the hands. The hands are made by Fiedler in Geneve and I am not sure who makes the crystals but IIRC the Glace Verte crystals are made by a French company, who apparently are the only ones able to make them. While Rolex is the most vertical of the serialized watch builders in Switzerland they can't touch Seiko. Seiko does everything down to the printers and ink that produce their instruction manuals. You also have to decide for yourself where raw materials begin and end, Rolex doesn't have a steel foundry and they don't cut and polish their stones.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

My Pagani Design has arrived and I've sized it and worn it for a few days.

You're all familiar with it, so I'll just share a few thoughts:
- Fit and finish is very good! Crisp printing, good edges, no alignment issues. They could teach Seiko a thing or two. 
- NH35 movement inside, got to love that.
- Water drop test passed.
- The bracelet is pretty decent, no sharp edges like on my PD aquaracer homage, BUT
- The only fit/finish issue I had was that the clasp itself had very sharp edges, which I sorted out in 2 mins with some sandpaper.
- I was initially disappointed that it doesn't have a glide-lock clasp as on the Bliger until I discovered the easylink adjustment - this thing rocks! I want this on all my watch bracelets!
- I bought a replacement ceramic bezel to change up the look of it but I have not been able to remove the current bezel despite trying to heat it with a hairdryer and then hot water. I also tried lighter fluid and furniture polish to try soften the glue but no luck. 
- I can confirm the ceramic bezel is pretty tough. It didn't get scratched from any of my attempts to remove it, which is good.

Here it is next to my 43mm Bliger GMT - the watch I ended up liking so much that it convinced me to give this PD a go. Would appreciate any advice / ideas on how to safely remove the bezel.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> My Pagani
> You're all familiar with it, so I'll just share a few thoughts:


Well, I'm not familiar with it, so if you'd just pop yours in the post to me, I'll make sure to spend plenty of time with it. Cheers :-!:-d

Really good to hear all these positive comments about these watches.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

leastonh said:


> Well, I'm not familiar with it, so if you'd just pop yours in the post to me, I'll make sure to spend plenty of time with it. Cheers :-!:-d
> 
> Really good to hear all these positive comments about these watches.


 nice try!


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

mougino said:


> But unfortunately that's the rules  same for any microbrand or Kickstarter purchase, gov/carrier hit you hard when it crosses your borders. The worst I had is Draken mixing up the currency declaring a price in USD instead of NZD (x2 factor at the time) and customs/taxes twice I should've paid... Yurk. You could theoretically avoid all that using a third party in Asia who receives the watch and send it to you undervalued as a gift. I've never done it but I would be curious to have feedback from people who have...
> 
> Nicolas


Are you based in NZ?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Looks great. That strap looks great with the watch.



amellifica said:


> Velez84 said:
> 
> 
> > Got this one incoming. Anyone have this one? Excited for it.
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

So after speaking to three different people from DHL trying get them to wave the 'handling fee', no joy. 
Suffice to say this will be the first and last purchase I make from Heimdallr. Or any other website like that to be honest. I think I'll just to stick to AliExpress from now on.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> So after speaking to three different people from DHL trying get them to wave the 'handling fee', no joy.
> Suffice to say this will be the first and last purchase I make from Heimdallr. Or any other website like that to be honest. I think I'll just to stick to AliExpress from now on.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


Ah, the joys of online shopping in EU. Not Heimdallrs fault really, just something that needs to be remebered when calculating the final price. 
Most often you can ask the seller to declare a lower value on the label, but as far as I know this is illegal and I absolutely don't condone it


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

konax said:


> Ah, the joys of online shopping in EU. Not Heimdallrs fault really, just something that needs to be remebered when calculating the final price.
> Most often you can ask the seller to declare a lower value on the label, but as far as I know this is illegal and I absolutely don't condone it


I received my Boddery titanium watch today which they kindly did that for, so no customs fee on that at least 









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone ordered from the Heimdallr site before? I've ordered two watches from them, totalling £305... But I've just received a message from DHL saying that there's a customs fee to pay. Which I was expecting. But upon opening it I was shocked to find that the fee is £78!! How can that be right?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Very normal for EU. VAT plus the cost of DHL to get the package through customs.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

K1w179 said:


> Are you based in NZ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Erm, no of course, France. But Draken did operate from NZ, I paid the watch on KS in NZD, and they shipped it from NZ, declaring it in USD. D'uh!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I received my Boddery titanium watch today which they kindly did that for, so no customs fee on that at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap, AliExpress sellers have *always* declared less than $/€ 20 on my watches. I have *never* paid any customs fee or taxes on over a hundred purchases.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I received my Boddery titanium watch today which they kindly did that for, so no customs fee on that at least
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any picture of that Bodery?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Very normal for EU. VAT plus the cost of DHL to get the package through customs.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


FYI UK is not in the EU anymore...

...or is it?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Yeap, AliExpress sellers have *always* declared less than $/€ 20 on my watches. I have *never* paid any customs fee or taxes on over a hundred purchases.


I've only been stung once or twice I think.


mougino said:


> Any picture of that Bodery?


They'll be coming soon. Not had a chance to open it yet.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> FYI UK is not in the EU anymore...
> 
> ...or is it?


And another 'interesting' consequence of that is that the government is planning to remove the small purchase VAT exemption, so that we can look forward to being charged VAT+handling on even $1 purchases soon.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Ouch...

But that seems crazy, how many people are they going to need to check and process every single letter or parcel coming to UK?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> FYI UK is not in the EU anymore...
> 
> ...or is it?


For a couple more months it is, after that it remains to be seen!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Any picture of that Bodery?


Here's a quick picture.









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Letter T said:


> Ouch...
> 
> But that seems crazy, how many people are they going to need to check and process every single letter or parcel coming to UK?


In Greece it is outsourced to a private company. The law here says anything above 22 Euros and below 150 Euros in total value including shipping pays VAT at 24% and a 15 Euro fee. Ever since the subcontractor was hired more and more parcels get stopped and also for many parcels now the actual invoice or PayPal is requested since they don't believe the Chinese who claim everything is 20 dollars.
For items above 150 Euros you also have to pay customs tax as well.
Before the subcontractor I had never paid anything, after that more and more items are stopped.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Does anyone know if dial face of many Seiko homages match the Seiko size?

I just found out this and was wondering if it could work for non-Seiko too.

https://wrwatches.com/collections/dial-1/products/the-great-wave-of-kanagawa-dial


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Letter T said:


> Ouch...
> 
> But that seems crazy, how many people are they going to need to check and process every single letter or parcel coming to UK?


None, it is all automated. That is why the handling charge is such a cheek!!!!! £8 minimum handling for nothing, it is just guaranteed easy money.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> FYI UK is not in the EU anymore...
> 
> ...or is it?


I wish we were!


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Another strap update, ordered this Wocci dress strap in plain black and am very impressed by it as it looks more expensive than $10 and they threw in a watch removal tool despite it having quick release, you really get good value from China. Unfortunately, my wrist size is 6" and this thing probably fits at minimum a ~6.3" wrist, it's waaaay too loose on me but it's time to order a hole puncher from Ali anyways since I constantly have this problem.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32992815883.html?spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.681a3e7dhCaaoW


----------



## pwk (Nov 3, 2015)

100% Agree. Great prices but good luck if something goes wrong. I had an issue with an order on 11/11 sale . After two months of incredible frustration, I finally went to my CC and disputed. 
That worked and boy was I pleased, A small amount of $$ but its so frustrating !

Good Luck !


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> Another strap update, ordered this Wocci dress strap in plain black and am very impressed by it as it looks more expensive than $10 and they threw in a watch removal tool despite it having quick release, you really get good value from China. Unfortunately, my wrist size is 6" and this thing probably fits at minimum a ~6.3" wrist, it's waaaay too loose on me but it's time to order a hole puncher from Ali anyways since I constantly have this problem.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32992815883.html?spm=a2g0s.12269583.0.0.681a3e7dhCaaoW
> 
> View attachment 15043151


Good find. Appears to be handmade and full grain leather from the pics. I made a new login and used a $2 coupon to get one of their $24 straps that claims to be Italian leather, so I'll see how it goes.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

mougino said:


> FYI UK is not in the EU anymore...
> 
> ...or is it?


Schrodinger's UK.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

I got this sterile Bliger seamaster yesterday. It took about two weeks to get to the UK. £60. Great quality. Highly recommended.

Hackable / hand-windable 
Automatic movement 
Great date-change at midnight 
Great bracelet (even has a divers' extension)
Good lume
Good bezel action 
Nice and heavy

From "watchery Store"
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXTCwUE


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Peteworrall said:


> I got this sterile Bliger seamaster yesterday. It took about two weeks to get to the UK. £60. Great quality. Highly recommended.
> 
> Hackable / hand-windable
> Automatic movement
> ...


I got my GMT version from them. Great watch for the price.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I got my GMT version from them. Great watch for the price.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Thanks for the link. Just followed you on Instagram


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Peteworrall said:


> Thanks for the link. Just followed you on Instagram


Me, too. I love your collection, I will check your reviews as well


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Peteworrall said:


> I got this sterile Bliger seamaster yesterday. It took about two weeks to get to the UK. £60. Great quality. Highly recommended.
> 
> Hackable / hand-windable
> Automatic movement
> ...


Looks very nice!

Just curious, good lume? As in, with C3, like a Steeldive etc?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Peteworrall said:


> I got this sterile Bliger seamaster yesterday. It took about two weeks to get to the UK. £60. Great quality. Highly recommended.
> 
> Hackable / hand-windable
> Automatic movement
> ...


Cool! I was wondering about that one. Thanks for the review 

Wear it in good health!

Nicolas


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Peteworrall said:


> I got this sterile Bliger seamaster yesterday. It took about two weeks to get to the UK. £60. Great quality. Highly recommended.
> 
> Hackable / hand-windable
> Automatic movement
> ...


I have this, but with the Bliger logo. It keeps good time and is very comfortable on rubber and passable on the bracelet, considering there is no taper. But, the click spring in the bezel is dead and I couldn't get the bezel off - no big deal. Be careful of the split pins on the half links. Mine work their way loose as it appears the diameter of the half link holes are slightly larger than the full links.

How is the crown tube? Mine barely screws down. If they could sort out the tube it would be much improved, but it seems to be common on this watch. Despite its faults, I still find it an enjoyable watch.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

ED209 said:


> And another 'interesting' consequence of that is that the government is planning to remove the small purchase VAT exemption, so that we can look forward to being charged VAT+handling on even $1 purchases soon.


The removal of small purchase VAT exemption is for the entire EU and is coming in effect on 1.1.2021. Will be interesting how they will handle so many packages because even with subcontractors they can't and are not checking every single parcel.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Rista said:


> The removal of small purchase VAT exemption is for the entire EU and is coming in effect on 1.1.2021. Will be interesting how they will handle so many packages because even with subcontractors they can't and are not checking every single parcel.


If its anything like Australia the tax will be collected by the merchant (eBay, Ali, Amazon etc) rather than when coming through customs. Certainly a more sensible approach as the costs are known for the purchaser upfront and the packages come through customs quicker. Just hopefully the merchants are passing on the revenue they claim with the purchases.

The counter point to this is there's an exception for merchants/sellers under an annual threshold so it will make a few things slip through the cracks such as my two recent microbrand purchases (which were not insignificant $2,000AUD, $600AUD) which sailed through customs tax free.

So needless to say pretty happy with this system so far despite early concerns when it was introduced.


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

d_himan said:


> Looks very nice!
> 
> Just curious, good lume? As in, with C3, like a Steeldive etc?


It certainly 'blooms' brightly after exposure to sun or led lights. I haven't had chance to test longevity yet, but first impressions are good


----------



## Peteworrall (Sep 19, 2012)

Techme said:


> How is the crown tube? Mine barely screws down. If they could sort out the tube it would be much improved, but it seems to be common on this watch.


I might be one of the lucky ones, but the crown tube on mine seems fine. It catches easy, and screws in smoothly.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> The removal of small purchase VAT exemption is for the entire EU and is coming in effect on 1.1.2021. Will be interesting how they will handle so many packages because even with subcontractors they can't and are not checking every single parcel.


Wow really? Are you saying sub-20€ packets will be hit by VAT / customs fees as well ? That's crazy 
Isn't China still exempted though with their special trade agreement ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Dean Learner said:


> If its anything like Australia the tax will be collected by the merchant (eBay, Ali, Amazon etc) rather than when coming through customs. Certainly a more sensible approach as the costs are known for the purchaser upfront and the packages come through customs quicker. Just hopefully the merchants are passing on the revenue they claim with the purchases.


Thanks for the info!



Dean Learner said:


> my two recent microbrand purchases (which were not insignificant $2,000AUD, $600AUD)


Any chance of some pictures?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Rista said:


> The removal of small purchase VAT exemption is for the entire EU and is coming in effect on 1.1.2021. Will be interesting how they will handle so many packages because even with subcontractors they can't and are not checking every single parcel.


Well, that will be fun. Spend £1 on AliEx, customs impose £0.20 VAT charge (I wonder how much it will actually cost in admin and man hours to collect that 20p?!?!) and Royal Mail then charge their flate rate 'handling fee' of £12 on top because they won't deliver it until you pay customs. So, a £1 purchase ends up being £13.20. What a bloody joke.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

mougino said:


> Any chance of some pictures?


Sure you can find a few if you hunt through my posts. Not really suited to the Ali thread.

To get back on topic for Ali, anyone know know any datejust/OP homages closer to 36mm?? All I can find is the larger Pagani model or the agegirl fakes.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Update - was finally able to change the bezel. Very happy with it, gives it a different look, less generic sub homage.


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

My Sugess tourbillon arrived. It’s every bit as beautiful as the pictures. Not sure I can post links here yet but search on Sugess enamel st8230. I got the one in rose gold. Delighted.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Varora said:


> My Sugess tourbillon arrived. It's every bit as beautiful as the pictures. Not sure I can post links here yet but search on Sugess enamel st8230. I got the one in rose gold. Delighted.


Nice looking watch, congrats. I really love that creamy look you only get with enamel and it goes beautifully with the open heart.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received yesterday my Parnis Pilot Chrono, homage to the IWC:









I got the last one. Since my purchase, the model has been out-of-stock (no seller at all seems to have it), but AliEx has a 100% equivalent Phylida for 20€ more than I paid at https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWmj6KM

The watch is 42mm wide, 51.4mm lug-to-lug, 15mm thick (including the slightly domed crystal), and lug width is 22mm.









Dial is very crisp, with applied indices and black-outlined hands. The red plane at the tail of the chrono seconds is a great detail! Subdial at 6' is for running seconds, subdial at 12' is for chrono minutes, and subdial at 9' is for chrono hours, so you can time events up to 12 hours(!) there is no 24H day/night subdial like on the majority of quarts chronos...









Case back and crown are sterile. The crown does not screw down. The chrono pushbuttons have a very nice metalic click!









The movement is a Miyota 0S00 quartz chronograph. It's hacking, and as stated above has no 24-hour subdial. The chrono ticks every 1s with a quick reset. Battery life is supposedly 5 years. The date wheel is English/Period (lol, really: each weekday is separated with a black period... see movement link)









The strap is very nice, I was happily surprised: the inside is genuine leather, quite flexible with a nice smell, and the outside is fabric, very close to the original IWC strap. The buckle has a solid feeling and is sterile.









The crystal is mineral, no sapphire (as tested with a Diamond Selector) but it is slightly domed and has a nice reflection at some angles.









The lume is nothing to die for, not very bright fully charged and fades away in 10 minutes.









Some wrist shots:









Conclusion :
Pros = very nice dial + hands (faithful to the original) ; moderate 42mm diameter ; quartz day+date so no setting hassle ; no 24-hour subdial ; excellent stock strap ; low price (I paid just under 50€ on sale)
Cons = thick case (15mm!) ; 1-tick-per-second chrono ; weak lume

Nicolas


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> I received yesterday my Parnis Pilot Chrono, homage to the IWC:


Thanks for posting the pics Nicolas. It is a nice homage and really does look like the dial from an aircraft cockpit with those hands and numbers. The day/date window fits nicely and although I'm not a huge fan, could live with those. I really like that watch.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Thanks for sharing 



mrwomble said:


> My Pagani Design has arrived and I've sized it and worn it for a few days.
> 
> You're all familiar with it, so I'll just share a few thoughts:
> - Fit and finish is very good! Crisp printing, good edges, no alignment issues. They could teach Seiko a thing or two.


Here this would be interesting to see which company makes these, so that they get in touch with each other 



> - Water drop test passed.


Is this test reliable ? That this mean it _is_ sapphire ?



> - I was initially disappointed that it doesn't have a glide-lock clasp as on the Bliger until I discovered the easylink adjustment - this thing rocks! I want this on all my watch bracelets! -


What's the easy link ?

I don't like metal bracelets as they hurt me, i'm wondering if there is an easy solution : sizing them correctly ?

Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> So after speaking to three different people from DHL trying get them to wave the 'handling fee', no joy.
> Suffice to say this will be the first and last purchase I make from Heimdallr. Or any other website like that to be honest. I think I'll just to stick to AliExpress from now on.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


DHL actually too often means Duty is High Level


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Well this is a new one for me.....I made an order on the express on 3/28....have periodically checked in on the progress of the order....items from 3 different sellers....they all have shown “left country of origin” for days now...but today, one of the now shows “seller preparing order” again....and if I take that tracking # and go to “17 track” it shows number not found!! Now I just went back and looked again.....it’s back to showing “left country of origin”......crazy no???


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

manchette said:


> I don't like metal bracelets as they hurt me, i'm wondering if there is an easy solution : sizing them correctly ?


I'm not a big fan of bracelets, but when I do wear them they have to be sized perfectly. For heavy watches I prefer them a bit tighter. Some like to wear them above the wrist knuckle. I'm not one of those.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

zagato1750 said:


> Well this is a new one for me.....I made an order on the express on 3/28....have periodically checked in on the progress of the order....items from 3 different sellers....they all have shown "left country of origin" for days now...but today, one of the now shows "seller preparing order" again....and if I take that tracking # and go to "17 track" it shows number not found!! Now I just went back and looked again.....it's back to showing "left country of origin"......crazy no???


Welcome to the wildly inaccurate world of AliExpress order tracking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What does it mean that my order* will be closed in X number of days*?

I have 19 says left, before my order "closes."

Is that the time window -- 19 days -- during which I can "open a dispute"?
Or do I do so AFTER the order is closed?

I bought this on *Feb. 26*; the item "left the country of origin" on *Mar 14*. After that? Nothing. No updates.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes....I’ve ordered and received items on express before...but this is a first for this particular scenario....gotta roll with it though !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> What does it mean that my order* will be closed in X number of days*?
> 
> I have 19 says left, before my order "closes."
> 
> ...


Could be wrong, but I think if you wait till after it closes you are SOL getting help from Ali.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

I have several items on eBay that show “Tracking number provided” but zero tracking details show up when I search for them. If it was just my watch, I’d be concerned. But it’s several items from March. I’m still wondering what’s going on. Not being insensitive but I thought China was back to work for awhile now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

mougino said:


> FYI UK is not in the EU anymore...
> 
> ...or is it?


It is until the end of the year, of course nobody is sure which year

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> What does it mean that my order* will be closed in X number of days*?
> 
> I have 19 says left, before my order "closes."
> 
> ...


You would need to file a dispute BEFORE your order closes. Nineteen days is still a long time. I've generally waited until just a few days before the close date whenever I have filed disputes. AliExpress sends email reminders as you approach the close date, so it's kind of hard to miss the cut-off.

I've had to do this less than a handful of times. In one case, the seller canceled the order and refunded my payment. I expect they never shipped the item.

For the other times, I agreed to extend the protection period by a bit (something like 5-10 days). In all of those cases, my orders arrived before the extended protection period ended. In those cases, I expect that the items were already in transit and shipping was just a little slower than originally estimated.

Extending the protection period does not preclude you from later disputing with the seller if the item doesn't arrive within the longer protection period.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Thanks for sharing
> 
> ...


I don't think the water drop test is 100% reliable but others have confirmed it is sapphire with their diamond testers, so that is enough for me. This was just a double check to make sure.

The easy-link is a link that folds back on itself in the bracelet. On hot days when your wrist swells you just pull on the one end of the clasp and it unclips to give an extra 5mm onto your bracelet. Genius!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

If you think AliX is bad shipping, I purchased a Hirsch strap from UK on March 21 and still do not have it just a few days shy of 1 month. And, that is just across the short pond to the US!!!!! Time for me to rattle their cage! Terrible service from UK!!!! For what it cost (and supposedly it was in stock), I should have had it 3 weeks ago!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> You would need to file a dispute BEFORE your order closes. Nineteen days is still a long time. I've generally waited until just a few days before the close date whenever I have filed disputes. AliExpress sends email reminders as you approach the close date, so it's kind of hard to miss the cut-off.
> 
> I've had to do this less than a handful of times. In one case, the seller canceled the order and refunded my payment. I expect they never shipped the item.
> 
> ...


Yep, this. I've had exactly the same experience.

They will close the order unless you raise a dispute before the time period stated. As caktalyor says, leave it until just before and if the goods haven't arrived (they always have for me), then AliEx will likely extend it by a while to give more time for the delivery to arrive. Either way, you're covered.

EDIT: See post from Aeryn #16105 for a correction to this!


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

johnmichael said:


> If you think AliX is bad shipping, I purchased a Hirsch strap from UK on March 21 and still do not have it just a few days shy of 1 month. And, that is just across the short pond to the US!!!!! Time for me to rattle their cage! Terrible service from UK!!!! For what it cost (and supposedly it was in stock), I should have had it 3 weeks ago!


The UK postal service has completely broken down; I've bought several UK items on ebay over recent weeks and now what should take a couple of days has been taking anything from a week to a month. I reckon I get stuff from Ali at the same speed as domestically because the bulk of delays are in the UK now, and it's just random how long anything takes.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

I ordered two items in Jan. One shipped right away but got lost somewhere in postal system until it showed up two days ago. The other one didn't ship for a month but showed up 2 weeks after it said it shipped. The Wuhan virus has caused many kinds of delays.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Anytime I order from Ali I never expect to receive my goods in any form of a timely manner...but I’d never had the tracking go back from “left the country” to “processing order”...and then back again....but again, if I wanted something quickly, I’d pay more and get it from somewhere else.....l fully accept that the worlds shipping and supply lines are currently disrupted...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

What shipping method do you use? After trying several different options, I have found *AliExpress Standard Shipping* to be the best for me. Usually pretty good tracking and reasonably quick delivery. For my last dozen or so purchases, I have selected it exclusively and have had generally good results, even if I have to occasionally pay a bit extra.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Dean Learner said:


> If its anything like Australia the tax will be collected by the merchant (eBay, Ali, Amazon etc) rather than when coming through customs. Certainly a more sensible approach as the costs are known for the purchaser upfront and the packages come through customs quicker. Just hopefully the merchants are passing on the revenue they claim with the purchases.
> 
> The counter point to this is there's an exception for merchants/sellers under an annual threshold so it will make a few things slip through the cracks such as my two recent microbrand purchases (which were not insignificant $2,000AUD, $600AUD) which sailed through customs tax free.
> 
> So needless to say pretty happy with this system so far despite early concerns when it was introduced.


AliEpress has started charging state sales taxes for US purchases, but I seriously doubt that all, or even most of the money collected, will find it's way to America's coffers.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

I usually use AliExpress standard shipping as well....I just meant that compared to what we have become accustomed to with Amazon and others....I don’t expect anything quick...and with today’s shipping challenges...even longer...but I’m patient so no worries!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tim_herremans said:


> I have several items on eBay that show "Tracking number provided" but zero tracking details show up when I search for them. If it was just my watch, I'd be concerned. But it's several items from March. I'm still wondering what's going on. Not being insensitive but I thought China was back to work for awhile now.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


China is back to work, sorta. Their proclamations of handling the current pandemic crisis are not really believable. The Chinese government has lied about every aspect of this viral outbreak.

Of course, there is a back order problem that must be cleared. The international airlines are not flying many routes, so the main cargo method for international shipping is crippled. Using excess cargo space on passenger flights was common before the pandemic. Your local postal service is most likely also suffering manpower shortages, along with customs officials.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

ED209 said:


> The UK postal service has completely broken down; I've bought several UK items on ebay over recent weeks and now what should take a couple of days has been taking anything from a week to a month. I reckon I get stuff from Ali at the same speed as domestically because the bulk of delays are in the UK now, and it's just random how long anything takes.


May depend where you are in the UK. I have never had deliveries so quick from Ali - a watch and several straps, bracelets and clasps ordered in the anniversary sale, or since, have all arrived within three weeks with all except the watch on standard Ali shipping.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Yep, this. I've had exactly the same experience.
> 
> They will close the order unless you raise a dispute before the time period stated. As caktalyor says, leave it until just before and if the goods haven't arrived (they always have for me), then AliEx will likely extend it by a while to give more time for the delivery to arrive. Either way, you're covered.


AliExpress will NOT extend the purchase protection by itself. You have to request it from the seller. The problem is that the seller responds after 24 hours, or, sometimes not at all. 
But, even after the purchase automatically closes, due to purchase protection ending, you still have 15 days to open a dispute. Happened to me, and the dispute closed în my favor.

Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> If you think AliX is bad shipping, I purchased a Hirsch strap from UK on March 21 and still do not have it just a few days shy of 1 month. And, that is just across the short pond to the US!!!!! Time for me to rattle their cage! Terrible service from UK!!!! For what it cost (and supposedly it was in stock), I should have had it 3 weeks ago!


Where I live, we are on the Flight Path for most of the Flight Services using the Polar Route to the US. We can usually see loads of flights at very high level on a clear day, heading to and back from the US, but for the last month roughly zero flights per day. We do see the occasional one flight about lunchtime on rare days, but that is it. The Postal Service has be warning of severe delays for the last few weeks. Even local post that used to be overnight is now around a week in practice. So I reckon that you strap will get to you, but you are going to have to sit on your hands for a bit!

Best regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Aeryn said:


> AliExpress will NOT extend the purchase protection by itself. You have to request it from the seller. The problem is that the seller responds after 24 hours, or, sometimes not at all.
> But, even after the purchase automatically closes, due to purchase protection ending, you still have 15 days to open a dispute. Happened to me, and the dispute closed în my favor.
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-A405FN folosind Tapatalk


Thanks for the correction.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's a quick picture.
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Could you please be so kind as to give us a link to the Ali store you purchased this from?
Thanks!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Could you please be so kind as to give us a link to the Ali store you purchased this from?
> Thanks!!


https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_d7Hqg2C
Does anyone know what movement this is?
https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Cadisen Official Store on AliExpress is sending out my order via Singapore Post, but they said to expect a 14-39 day delivery window.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_d7Hqg2C
> Does anyone know what movement this is?
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


This watch uses a domestic Hangzhou 7 series movement 7M01 with a diameter of 30mm, a thickness of 5.73mm, 21 jewels, and a frequency of 28800. With long power(72 power reserve ), high frequency and stable performance, it is one of the few high-performance movements made in China.

As told by the seller when I inquired  see https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/review-$140-titanium-auto-aliexpress-5123015.html


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks like a seagull bridge.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> This watch uses a domestic Hangzhou 7 series movement 7M01 with a diameter of 30mm, a thickness of 5.73mm, 21 jewels, and a frequency of 28800. With long power(72 power reserve ), high frequency and stable performance, it is one of the few high-performance movements made in China.
> 
> As told by the seller when I inquired  see https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/review-$140-titanium-auto-aliexpress-5123015.html?amp=1


Not sure what they mean by "high performance". Looks pretty neat though despite being a bit rough around the edges. The decorations appear to be hand applied.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

dfwcowboy said:


> Not sure what they mean by "high performance". Looks pretty neat though despite being a bit rough around the edges. The decorations appear to be hand applied.


Hi-beat at 28800 plus the 72 hour power reserve claimed is high performance (most are 40-48 hour). If the specs are right its a high performance movement.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Docrwm said:


> Hi-beat at 28800 plus the 72 hour power reserve claimed is high performance (most are 40-48 hour). If the specs are right its a high performance movement.


I'm just curious if "high performance" in relation to a watch movement is some kind of recognized standard I'm unaware.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> This watch uses a domestic Hangzhou 7 series movement 7M01 with a diameter of 30mm, a thickness of 5.73mm, 21 jewels, and a frequency of 28800. With long power(72 power reserve ), high frequency and stable performance, it is one of the few high-performance movements made in China.
> 
> As told by the seller when I inquired  see https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/review-$140-titanium-auto-aliexpress-5123015.html


Cheers mate. Nice review as well 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm just curious if "high performance" in relation to a watch movement is some kind of recognized standard I'm unaware.


Hi-beat are typically referred to (which is less specific but common) as high performance. Given that a lot of affordables have 21k beat movements in them the 28k has been termed hi-beat in recent times. Frankly, 10 years ago it was not commonly referred to as such and "high beat" was only used to describe movements oscillating faster than 28,800 A/h, though Seiko used the derivative term "Hi Beat" to refer to 28,800 A/h movements. Originally, Seiko used this term for anything faster than 21,600, including their 28,800 mechanical movements. Today, the company only uses it on their 36,000 A/h Grand Seiko models (though in the past they did use them in King Seiko models as well), also they did produce one 43,200 A/h "Super Hi-Beat" model in 2008, the $600k Credor GBBX998. The Spring Drve chronograph from Seiko could be considered the ultimate high-beat movement since it has no escapement and can measure any sub-second increment.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tjcdas said:


> Looks like a seagull bridge.


Lots of companies use a double bridge/balance arm, including Rolex and Audemars Piguet. The Sea-Gull ST25, most Shanghai JingHe movements, and the Hangzhou 7 series also use this style, but differ in the details.


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Cadisen Official Store on AliExpress is sending out my order via Singapore Post, but they said to expect a 14-39 day delivery window.


I live in Singapore; sent a watch via SingPost to the US almost a month ago and it hasn't yet been delivered. USPS says it still hasn't left Singapore...! Flights out of SG are way way way down. Just something to keep in mind. (Aside: curious that a Chinese seller would ship using SingPost...)


----------



## jarettlee (Mar 25, 2019)

mougino said:


> This watch uses a domestic Hangzhou 7 series movement 7M01 with a diameter of 30mm, a thickness of 5.73mm, 21 jewels, and a frequency of 28800. With long power(72 power reserve ), high frequency and stable performance, it is one of the few high-performance movements made in China.
> 
> As told by the seller when I inquired  see https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/review-$140-titanium-auto-aliexpress-5123015.html


I don't know how it actually performs but it sure looks good!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Varora said:


> I live in Singapore; sent a watch via SingPost to the US almost a month ago and it hasn't yet been delivered. USPS says it still hasn't left Singapore...! Flights out of SG are way way way down. Just something to keep in mind. (Aside: curious that a Chinese seller would ship using SingPost...)


Most of the watch parcels I got from Ali last year had SingPost tracking numbers, so I guess at some point they passed through Singapore. 
The 2 watches I got in the last sale also have SingPost tracking numbers and they show as been handed to airline 20 days now. From the rest of the tracking messages I gather though they are still in Hong Kong...
Let's see when they get to Europe.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Cadisen C1009 (aka Conquest homage) today.









https://www.instagram.com/m_c.ph/

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

Finally collected from the office mail today, when I had to call in briefly to swap over a backup disc.










The band is pleather, and it is bigger than I was expecting, but very nice anyway. The dial pops, and by happy coincidence matches my shirt today perfectly! The second hand has a little unsteady bounce on each second (quartz) but only if you are looking at it. The ticking is a bit noisy in our quiet world at the moment too.

All in all, not bad for $25AU or there abouts.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Heithel said:


> Cadisen C1009 (aka Conquest homage) today.
> 
> View attachment 15050637
> 
> ...


Congratulations! What a beautiful close-up photograph that is, specially with the light falling on the dial.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

tintin82 said:


> Congratulations! What a beautiful close-up photograph that is, specially with the light falling on the dial.


Thank you! And thanks for appreciating the shot too! I thought it came out ok for having used my iPhone only and not my Canon!

I got this back in December, just never shared it, but yesterday was one of those days when you wear a watch you haven't worn in a while, it catches the light just right, and you remember why you bought it!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My Steeldive 'Squale Ocean' left China but the plane had a problem and now it's back apparently 








Did it already happen to any of you?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those who are interested. I've just uploaded by review of the Boderry BDA002T.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I finally received my two watches from Heimdallr... But I'm not happy still.

Firstly one of the watches they sent me is the wrong one. 
I ordered:
Vintage Seiko Homage SBDC053 / SPB051 - Color Option : Great Wave- Crystal : Double Domed Sapphire.

But received:
Big Wave Sumo Limed Edition.

Then with the bronze turtle I took the wrapping off and discovered this.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally received my two watches from Heimdallr... But I'm not happy still.
> 
> Firstly one of the watches they sent me is the wrong one.
> I ordered:
> ...


I'd be bloody fuming if they managed to screw up both watches in an order.

That bronze is in horrible condition. Looks like it's been worn and patina has formed? Whatever happened, it should never have been shipped in that state. There's careless and then there's shady. Careless can be forgiven when it comes to sending out the wrong watch, but not so much with that turtle.

I truly hope you can get it sorted without too much hassle or pain.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally received my two watches from Heimdallr... But I'm not happy still


I am seriously worried about my Heimdallr purchase. After a whole month (ok, covid blah blah) I got a tracking number which I had to extract like bad tooth from sales...guess wut...not valid.
I complained and after another week, I got a second tracking number...shockingly enough, NOT valid.
Contemplating a PayPal dispute at this point.

:rodekaart


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ipse said:


> I am seriously worried about my Heimdallr purchase. After a whole month (ok, covid blah blah) I got a tracking number which I had to extract like bad tooth from sales...guess wut...not valid.
> I complained and after another week, I got a second tracking number...shockingly enough, NOT valid.
> Contemplating a PayPal dispute at this point.
> 
> :rodekaart


I know the feeling. I'm regretting buying from them now. I should have just stuck to AliExpress... But someone on here recommended them (not that I'm blaming that person) just that I was going to order the watches from AliExpress and they suggested Heimdallr as an alternative.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mougino said:


> My Steeldive 'Squale Ocean' left China but the plane had a problem and now it's back apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I ordered the same watch and it was listed as on its way to DHL on 4/18 and is still listed that way.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I know the feeling. I'm regretting buying from them now. I should have just stuck to AliExpress... But someone on here recommended them (not that I'm blaming that person) just that I was going to order the watches from AliExpress and they suggested Heimdallr as an alternative.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


I truely am sorry that all of you have had such horrible experiences &/or feelings toward Heimdallr (seems justified from what I have just seen and read in this thread) however, this is especially sad because my experience w/Heimdallr was nothing short of perfect----my watch was beautiful, it works astonishingly well, the service was fast and friendly. All the things you should have gotten. Let us know if they fix these ills for you!! Please contact Lily personally and see what she can do for you. I am not affiliated w/Heimdallr in any way other than having had a great experience w/them. This really seems atypical----let's hope it is!

Thank you!

That's very kind of you. And it our aim to serve our clients with best watches at great prices!

Before you buy your next Heimdallr.. please get in touch with us. You will receive a bonus!

Kind Regards

Lily 
Sales Manager

HEIMDALLR WATCH COMPANY
Office 
Futian
Shenzhen, Guangdong 
People's Republic of China

E-mail: [email protected]
Web: www.heimdallr.watch
Facebook: HEIMDALLR


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

I purchased a 6105 from Heimdallrs website. This was in late February. The watch was sent but rejected at customs and returned to them. I got in contact via Facebook messenger and found their communication to be fast and effective. I was frustrated but s$%t happens

The watch was resent and arrived and I'm very pleased with it. 

I did find the Facebook messenger was the best way to get in contact and they replied quickly. I know they are getting a lot of flak for slow shipping but global logistics are all kinds of f*&ked up right now. I'm waiting on another order and have have just accepted that I can't have what I want right now and will have to wait. 

With respect to getting sent the wrong watches, I'm sure that they will put it right. They do have a good reputation in other circles for customer service. That's why I ordered from them in the first place. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Also on that bronze Turtle: it is nearly impossible to avoid forming patina on a fresh bronze material, maybe you didn't get one just off the production line, but a piece that was sitting in stock for few weeks - that's all it takes. It would happen anyway, but if it bothers you it should be easy to clean. My Helson and Maranez watches arrived with some marks too.
Though I agree that you should receive your watch wrapped in protective film and without any major blemishes.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

konax said:


> Also on that bronze Turtle: it is nearly impossible to avoid forming patina on a fresh bronze material, maybe you didn't get one just off the production line, but a piece that was sitting in stock for few weeks - that's all it takes. It would happen anyway, but if it bothers you it should be easy to clean. My Helson and Maranez watches arrived with some marks too.
> Though I agree that you should receive your watch wrapped in protective film and without any major blemishes.


Slight patina would have been fine. But big black marks all over the case is a bit much. What did you use to clean yours?

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> What did you use to clean yours?


I'd start with some lemon juice on a soft cloth and rubbing the marks. Usually does the job while keeping the factory brushed finish.


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally received my two watches from Heimdallr... But I'm not happy still.
> 
> Firstly one of the watches they sent me is the wrong one.
> I ordered:
> ...


Nightmare, I was seriously considering a Bronze Turtle, but the the grief you have had getting one to the UK, and the poor condition it has arrived in I don't think I'll bother.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

konax said:


> I'd start with some lemon juice on a soft cloth and rubbing the marks. Usually does the job while keeping the factory brushed finish.


Thank you so much for the tip. It's looking much more like the picture on the website now. 
I liked the bronze patina colour, just not all those black marks.









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> Thank you so much for the tip. It's looking much more like the picture on the website now.
> I liked the bronze patina colour, just not all those black marks.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


Did yours happen to arrive with a bronze buckle for the strap, or was it stainless steel?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally received my two watches from Heimdallr... But I'm not happy still.
> 
> Firstly one of the watches they sent me is the wrong one.
> I ordered:
> ...


Simply terrible

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Did yours happen to arrive with a bronze buckle for the strap, or was it stainless steel?


It came with a matching bronze one

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> It came with a matching bronze one
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Mine was supposed to come with a bronze buckle, but arrived with stainless steel. I emailed them - over a year ago - and they said that a bronze buckle would be shipped to me as soon as more were available. After more than a year passed, I emailed again just a few weeks ago, and was told that they still don't have them.....


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Mine was supposed to come with a bronze buckle, but arrived with stainless steel. I emailed them - over a year ago - and they said that a bronze buckle would be shipped to me as soon as more were available. After more than a year passed, I emailed again just a few weeks ago, and was told that they still don't have them.....


That sounds to me like they're just fobbing you. Hoping you'll get bored and give up asking.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

After getting the corgeut black bay homage in bronze and liking it a lot, I have been really thinking of getting a real bronze watch and not just a PVD one. With a proper leather strap and a bronze buckle the pvd cost me over 110 Euros.
But I think this is one of the watches I am going to keep off the Chinese market and probably get a Tudor or something around 1k.
I haven't felt like this for any other watch so far.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> After getting the corgeut black bay homage in bronze and liking it a lot, I have been really thinking of getting a real bronze watch and not just a PVD one. With a proper leather strap and a bronze buckle the pvd cost me over 110 Euros.
> But I think this is one of the watches I am going to keep off the Chinese market and probably get a Tudor or something around 1k.
> I haven't felt like this for any other watch so far.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Bronze watches are much more interesting to look at once the patina begins to form and that you can easily take them back to the original bronze if you're not keen on the way it looks makes it all the better. There are plenty of micro brand bronze watches if you want to avoid AliEx. Having said that, San Martin seem to stand head and shoulders above all the other Chinese brands out there right now for QC judging by the consistent praise they receive here. I'm certainly very happy with mine (bronze Turtle).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Thank you so much for the tip. It's looking much more like the picture on the website now.
> I liked the bronze patina colour, just not all those black marks.
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, at least that's one out of two issues sorted. But I join above posts: they really screwed up here and that is quite unusual for them  fingers crossed that they do the right thing for your Big Wave and be more careful in the future...

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> After getting the corgeut black bay homage in bronze and liking it a lot, I have been really thinking of getting a real bronze watch and not just a PVD one. With a proper leather strap and a bronze buckle the pvd cost me over 110 Euros.
> But I think this is one of the watches I am going to keep off the Chinese market and probably get a Tudor or something around 1k.
> I haven't felt like this for any other watch so far.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Upping our game is inevitable at some point  looking at getting an Omega or a Longines myself... I hope you find a really lovely bronze Swiss and share pictures. Just don't forget us & keep visiting!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> There are plenty of micro brand bronze watches if you want to avoid AliEx. Having said that, San Martin seem to stand head and shoulders above all the other Chinese brands out there right now for QC judging by the consistent praise they receive here. I'm certainly very happy with mine (bronze Turtle).


I have the bronze Damasko homage from them, with an ETA movement, and love it. I think it doesn't have to be shy in front of higher-cost Swiss ones!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I have the bronze Damasko homage from them, with an ETA movement, and love it. I think it doesn't have to be shy in front of higher-cost Swiss ones!


I have a similar looking (only NH35) Steeldive bronze which is pretty nice too.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

mougino said:


> My Steeldive 'Squale Ocean' left China but the plane had a problem and now it's back apparently
> 
> Did it already happen to any of you?


My Steeldive SD1952 Fifty Fathoms/Skindiver has been sent back twice to the seller, still waiting...:-|


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

I had the same issue with Sugess; they said a local Chinese courier company first delivers to DHL and then DHL takes over. But local shipments are backlogged, and thus there are delays. True enough, after about 2-3 weeks of no change in status, the watch was finally with DHL and delivered to me 2 days later.



Docrwm said:


> Funny, I ordered the same watch and it was listed as on its way to DHL on 4/18 and is still listed that way.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I got a response from Heimdallr. It a bit weird the return address is in Switzerland though 









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Just got the Pagani Design Cocktail homage. For $40 you get a pretty good deal. The dial is nicely done and the dome with blue AR is stunning. Got lucky with the indices and movement both being solid (usual complaints about this watch are patch indices and stuttering movement). It is a big watch and my 6.75inch wrist barely pulls it off.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> Just got the Pagani Design Cocktail homage. For $40 you get a pretty good deal. The dial is nicely done and the dome with blue AR is stunning. Got lucky with the indices and movement both being solid (usual complaints about this watch are patch indices and stuttering movement). It is a big watch and my 6.75inch wrist barely pulls it off.
> 
> View attachment 15056695


I nearly ordered one these so many times... But the stuttering movement issue and large size or me off in the end. Plus I ended up getting this Reef Tiger Cocktail Time homage instead.









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Two of my 10th anniversary orders had their shipment cancelled and the seller closed shop 








There is no other shop I could find on AliExpress, Alibaba, eBay etc. proposing watches in these exact colors...
That really sucks because I planned a mod and it won't happen. The bracelet I already received will remain unused...


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I nearly ordered one these so many times... But the stuttering movement issue and large size or me off in the end. Plus I ended up getting this Reef Tiger Cocktail Time homage instead.


How much is the reef tiger? looks great. I do enjoy big watches. I love my Pagani PD-1651 but it feels so tiny to me. My Addies Tuna and this Cocktail are current favs just because they have wrist presence.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> How much is the reef tiger? looks great. I do enjoy big watches. I love my Pagani PD-1651 but it feels so tiny to me. My Addies Tuna and this Cocktail are current favs just because they have wrist presence.


I paid just over £100 I think. Here's a review I did, if you're interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

No1VIPER said:


> I paid just over £100 I think. Here's a review I did, if you're interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're listed at $187US as of today while the OP's is listed as $57US.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Two of my 10th anniversary orders had their shipment cancelled and the seller closed shop
> 
> There is no other shop I could find on AliExpress, Alibaba, eBay etc. proposing watches in these exact colors...
> That really sucks because I planned a mod and it won't happen. The bracelet I already received will remain unused...


I've looked on eBay and Amazon UK for you and they aren't there either. I think I found the pink one on Alibaba, but not the green one (yet).

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Shhors-Watch-2020-New-fashion-718X_62431951764.html?spm=a2700.7724857.normalList.38.5583481f8mzER4


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Oh, maybe....found this one with the green face insert you wanted. Not sure about the shade of green though...
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/30m-Waterproof-Sports-LCD-Electronic-plastic_62225525476.html?spm=a2700.7724857.normalList.93.5583481f8mzER4


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Upping our game is inevitable at some point  looking at getting an Omega or a Longines myself... I hope you find a really lovely bronze Swiss and share pictures. Just don't forget us & keep visiting!


I have been going up and down. Essentially after the Casio and swatch phase in my 20s I got a Swiss military Hanowa chronograph which I have abused since 2008 and I also got a Tissot Le Locle which I love. 
I got into homages because I wanted to up my game but was afraid to spend lots of money on something that I would grow out of. 
To make a long story short I love my homages and decided not to get a 3-5k watch, but the bronze thing is getting to me and I don't see yet something out there below 500 to make the purchase worthwhile. Even the Tudor I don't think I will get eventually because it is 42mm diameter and for such an expensive watch I wouldn't go above 40mm.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Two of my 10th anniversary orders had their shipment cancelled and the seller closed shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey there, from confined realms ;..]

Do you mean you Are 10 already ? ^^

..Sorry about the shop being closed though, i'm sure you'll soon find a way to mod using this strap. 
I noticed the name of the shop : is a shop with a name like shop_xyz a good one ? I've always found these names strange, is this before they find an english name or do you know why they have these strange names ?
I'm always wondering if i can trust these shops popping up like mushrooms. Was this an old one ?


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Docrwm said:


> They're listed at $187US as of today while the OP's is listed as $57US.


The Pagani was cheaper on my local version of Aliexpress (Lazada). came to $40. The Reef Tiger is definitely more premium but also 3x the cost. Plus the flat sapphire misses the main draw of cocktail - the big dome crystal and the blue AR that makes it a great evening wear watch.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

crAss said:


> I have been going up and down. Essentially after the Casio and swatch phase in my 20s I got a Swiss military Hanowa chronograph which I have abused since 2008 and I also got a Tissot Le Locle which I love.
> I got into homages because I wanted to up my game but was afraid to spend lots of money on something that I would grow out of.
> To make a long story short I love my homages and decided not to get a 3-5k watch, but the bronze thing is getting to me and I don't see yet something out there below 500 to make the purchase worthwhile. Even the Tudor I don't think I will get eventually because it is 42mm diameter and for such an expensive watch I wouldn't go above 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ever taken a gander at Hruodland? Steeldive/Proxima/San Martin also have a few pieces that are 40mm.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I've looked on eBay and Amazon UK for you and they aren't there either. I think I found the pink one on Alibaba, but not the green one (yet).
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Shhors-Watch-2020-New-fashion-718X_62431951764.html?spm=a2700.7724857.normalList.38.5583481f8mzER4


Thanks but not the same color  the one you found (that I already knew) is lilac. The one I ordered was vivid purple:








The vivid color ones really seem discontinued, I spent hours searching on ali*, taobao and ebay...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Oh, maybe....found this one with the green face insert you wanted. Not sure about the shade of green though...
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/30m-Waterproof-Sports-LCD-Electronic-plastic_62225525476.html?spm=a2700.7724857.normalList.93.5583481f8mzER4


Again thanks Leaston! I had this one bookmarked as well, but I need to find 2 exact same ones in purple and green to mix & match  fyi this is the high-def pic of the green (& purple) I purchased:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

madmak said:


> The Pagani was cheaper on my local version of Aliexpress (Lazada). came to $40. The Reef Tiger is definitely more premium but also 3x the cost. Plus the flat sapphire misses the main draw of cocktail - the big dome crystal and the blue AR that makes it a great evening wear watch.


At $188, the price difference between the Reef Tiger, and a real $300 Seiko SPRB43, just doesn't seem worth going homage. Most of the time, I'm looking for a homage that's 1/3 to 1/100 the price of the real thing.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

#Aliexpress ￡8.22 | New Fashion Digital Watches Waterproof Women Girls Sport Quartz Wristwatches Women Ladies Electronic Watches Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1D4Rf


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

#Aliexpress ￡7.34 38%OFF | Swimming waterproof watch sports Women Men Wrist watch For 50m diving Electronic clock COOLBOSS Luxury brand hour Man Date 5600
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1Af09


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

The Lobinni store has a crazy deal going on right now

Interlaken for $71 (usually sells for $140 and goes to around $105 during big sales)
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000503736827.html

Engraves for $70 - Lange datograph homage. sells for $130 and goes around $100 during sales.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000245467578.html


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Is the Interlaken really 44mm?


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Rista said:


> Is the Interlaken really 44mm?


look at photos in the reviews on this listing (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000318697687.html) which is at $132 for some reason. the watch is massive


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

madmak said:


> The Lobinni store has a crazy deal going on right now
> 
> Interlaken for $71 (usually sells for $140 and goes to around $105 during big sales)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000503736827.html
> ...


The Interlaken has a Sea-Gull ST36 (ETA 6498 based) movement that can have winding issues.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rista said:


> Is the Interlaken really 44mm?





madmak said:


> look at photos in the reviews on this listing (https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000318697687.html) which is at $132 for some reason. the watch is massive


This watch uses a Sea-Gull ST36 movement, which is based on the pocket watch sized, ETA 6498. All the 6497/6498 based calibers are large, and require big cases. Parnis uses a similar movement in a 44mm model.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mougino said:


>


I just want to say that seeing Purple Tentacle here makes me super happy. That's it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> The Lobinni store has a crazy deal going on right now
> 
> Interlaken for $71 (usually sells for $140 and goes to around $105 during big sales)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000503736827.html
> ...


I'd be careful buying from the Lobinni Store. I didn't have a very good experience. Here's a video talking/ranting about it I did on my YouTube channel. I'm still waiting for the refund as well.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> The Interlaken has a Sea-Gull ST36 (ETA 6498 based) movement that can have winding issues.


He says in the comments that Seagull has since fixed the issue . that said, it is a $70 watch. I wouldn't expect it to run flawlessly for years.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd be careful buying from the Lobinni Store. I didn't have a very good experience. Here's a video talking/ranting about it I did on my YouTube channel. I'm still waiting for the refund as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your video. And agree that it looks bad for $160 watch. at $70 though, I am risking it. Bought both and will update when I get them. which will be 3 months from now at the going rate.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> I saw your video. And agree that it looks bad for $160 watch. at $70 though, I am risking it. Bought both and will update when I get them. which will be 3 months from now at the going rate.


As long as you know what you're getting into potentially. I can see why you're willing to risk it... I'm actually tempted to myself to be honest 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> As long as you know what you're getting into potentially. I can see why you're willing to risk it... I'm actually tempted to myself to be honest


Viper - did you test to see if the back glass on Lobinni was sapphire as well?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd be careful buying from the Lobinni Store. I didn't have a very good experience. Here's a video talking/ranting about it I did on my YouTube channel. I'm still waiting for the refund as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the colour and styling on that Lobinni, but what a cock up on the indices!! Doesn't seem like they are that interested, from what you said. I hope the dispute results in a refund for you.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> As long as you know what you're getting into potentially. I can see why you're willing to risk it... I'm actually tempted to myself to be honest
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Ok, unfair question maybe....Cadisen or Starking? I like the look of both and for that price am going to take a punt at one or the other. I'm hedging toward the Starking for looks alone.

Doh, sorry I meant to reply to your post where you mention your vid that includes the Lobinni


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> Viper - did you test to see if the back glass on Lobinni was sapphire as well?


No I didn't. Sorry.


leastonh said:


> Ok, unfair question maybe....Cadisen or Starking? I like the look of both and for that price am going to take a punt at one or the other. I'm hedging toward the Starking for looks alone.
> 
> Doh, sorry I meant to reply to your post where you mention your vid that includes the Lobinni


I actually did a video on that exact topic.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Two digital Skmei watches


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Two digital Skmei watches
> View attachment 15059663


I like this one. The sterile dial with no big SKMEI logo and just the LCD looks clean. Sadly, not ordering anything now as we are in complete Lockdown here in India and although the postal service is running I don't want to risk it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> No I didn't. Sorry.I actually did a video on that exact topic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect, thanks! I agree with you on the bracelet. All polished isn't my thing and the Starking half brushed looks better. The NH36 is the more tempting option for movement choice and yet I would rather have the high beat, unknown quantity of the Starking. If the price was higher I think the movement would sway it in favour of the Cadisen for me simply because it's Seiko and proven reliability.

I'm still really surprised at the spec of both of these for £40. Amazing.

Thanks for posting the link to the vid, it's decided. I'll order through your link


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Perfect, thanks! I agree with you on the bracelet. All polished isn't my thing and the Starking half brushed looks better. The NH36 is the more tempting option for movement choice and yet I would rather have the high beat, unknown quantity of the Starking. If the price was higher I think the movement would sway it in favour of the Cadisen for me simply because it's Seiko and proven reliability.
> 
> I'm still really surprised at the spec of both of these for £40. Amazing.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link to the vid, it's decided. I'll order through your link


Thanks. I'm glad you found it useful.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

madmak said:


> I saw your video. And agree that it looks bad for $160 watch. at $70 though, I am risking it. Bought both and will update when I get them. which will be 3 months from now at the going rate.


I am really tempted as well. Only problem is about how well Aliexpress will protect you when the watch has defects like No1VIPER has experienced. 
They'll refund you if it doesn't arrive or if it actually doesn't work at all, but these cases where it has "small" but important cosmetic defects or minor but difficult to prove mechanical ones. E.g. one review mentions that the power reserve for his watch was less than 12 hours.

They also have a separate listing with more reviews. People seem quite pleased and the watch looks nice in real life as well.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

RightOne said:


> I am really tempted as well. Only problem is about how well Aliexpress will protect you when the watch has defects like No1VIPER has experienced.
> They'll refund you if it doesn't arrive or if it actually doesn't work at all, but these cases where it has "small" but important cosmetic defects or minor but difficult to prove mechanical ones. E.g. one review mentions that the power reserve for his watch was less than 12 hours.
> 
> They also have a separate listing with more reviews. People seem quite pleased and the watch looks nice in real life as well.


I have gotten partial refund several times from Ali for small defects. And what's life without a little risk


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

madmak said:


> The Lobinni store has a crazy deal going on right now
> 
> Interlaken for $71 (usually sells for $140 and goes to around $105 during big sales)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000503736827.html
> ...


I ordered the engravers and just got a message that the warehouse is on fire and all the watches destroyed. They want me to cancel the order. Is this their way of getting out of a misprice situation?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mlstein said:


> I ordered the engravers and just got a message that the warehouse is on fire and all the watches destroyed. They want me to cancel the order. Is this their way of getting out of a misprice situation?


I did try to warn people that they were shady.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

mlstein said:


> I ordered the engravers and just got a message that the warehouse is on fire and all the watches destroyed. They want me to cancel the order. Is this their way of getting out of a misprice situation?


damn that's ......... I haven't gotten the message. and they still show the same price. they even had a promo on their main page. you can try use that as dispute with Ali.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

madmak said:


> He says in the comments that Seagull has since fixed the issue . that said, it is a $70 watch. I wouldn't expect it to run flawlessly for years.


Nevermind the movement, it's the PLATING that I'd be concerned with. Take that risk in stainless, LOL.


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> At $188, the price difference between the Reef Tiger, and a real $300 Seiko SPRB43, just doesn't seem worth going homage. Most of the time, I'm looking for a homage that's 1/3 to 1/100 the price of the real thing.


HoustonReal, I think you have a really big collection of the best homages. 
Not a week goes by that you didn't show us a new beauty from your treasury.
Do you have a list of them? I would really, really like to see it


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Varora said:


> My Sugess tourbillon arrived. It's every bit as beautiful as the pictures. Not sure I can post links here yet but search on Sugess enamel st8230. I got the one in rose gold. Delighted.


I'm considering a Sugess tourbillon watch too, so I'd love it if you could take some pictures and share!
How is the precision of the movement like?

I'm debating between the enamel model and this aventurine version.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

madmak said:


> The Lobinni store has a crazy deal going on right now
> 
> Interlaken for $71 (usually sells for $140 and goes to around $105 during big sales)
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000503736827.html
> ...


Saw the Lobinnis at this price range on Alibaba.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> I'm considering a Sugess tourbillon watch too, so I'd love it if you could take some pictures and share!
> How is the precision of the movement like?
> 
> I'm debating between the enamel model and this aventurine version.
> View attachment 15061403


I have the "cheaper" one. Which I'm really happy with.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

It looks exactly like the pictures on the site; the only issue is the paint on the crown extends further than I'd have liked. Beautiful in all other respects. Haven't had the opportunity to wear it for more than a few minutes (not left home for anything other than groceries and exercise since it arrived). I'm happy with the purchase; the most expensive Chinese watch I've ever owned.

I'll try and take a few pics to explain my "crown issue" tomorrow (it's evening here in Singapore and raining heavily...can't get a good daylight pic).



En_Nissen said:


> I'm considering a Sugess tourbillon watch too, so I'd love it if you could take some pictures and share!
> How is the precision of the movement like?
> 
> I'm debating between the enamel model and this aventurine version.
> View attachment 15061403


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

It looks exactly like the pictures on the site; the only issue is the paint on the crown extends further than I'd have liked. Beautiful in all other respects. Haven't had the opportunity to wear it for more than a few minutes (not left home for anything other than groceries and exercise since it arrived). I'm happy with the purchase; the most expensive Chinese watch I've ever owned.

I'll try and take a few pics to explain my "crown issue" tomorrow (it's evening here in Singapore and raining heavily...can't get a good daylight pic).



En_Nissen said:


> I'm considering a Sugess tourbillon watch too, so I'd love it if you could take some pictures and share!
> How is the precision of the movement like?
> 
> I'm debating between the enamel model and this aventurine version.
> View attachment 15061403


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Perfect, thanks! I agree with you on the bracelet. All polished isn't my thing and the Starking half brushed looks better. The NH36 is the more tempting option for movement choice and yet I would rather have the high beat, unknown quantity of the Starking. If the price was higher I think the movement would sway it in favour of the Cadisen for me simply because it's Seiko and proven reliability.
> 
> I'm still really surprised at the spec of both of these for £40. Amazing.
> 
> Thanks for posting the link to the vid, it's decided. I'll order through your link


The HiBeat Starking watches are OKish, I have one that I use very rarely as my Dress Watch, but this Year for obvious reasons, we are not dining out, At All, so it is languishing in the watch box for the foreseeable future.

This review might help: 




Personally, having bought the one, I would not buy another. I have a couple of Cadisens with the NH3* movements and to my mind they are far superior, if I wanted a High Beat I would get a watch with the Miyota 9000 series movement, more money, but that is not my reason for not buying :-( I don't like their case, dial designs and decoration <| But that is my problem :roll:

Best regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the "cheaper" one. Which I'm really happy with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link! Does indeed looks nice. I'm not a fan of that specific movement, since the placement of the hands off center looks a bit odd for me, but the overall quality does look good!


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Varora said:


> It looks exactly like the pictures on the site; the only issue is the paint on the crown extends further than I'd have liked. Beautiful in all other respects. Haven't had the opportunity to wear it for more than a few minutes (not left home for anything other than groceries and exercise since it arrived). I'm happy with the purchase; the most expensive Chinese watch I've ever owned.
> 
> I'll try and take a few pics to explain my "crown issue" tomorrow (it's evening here in Singapore and raining heavily...can't get a good daylight pic).


Thanks for the thoughts! Sounds like it's good. Not sure I understand the crown issue, but I'm sure the pics will elaborate.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> The HiBeat Starking watches are OKish, I have one that I use very rarely as my Dress Watch, but this Year for obvious reasons, we are not dining out, At All, so it is languishing in the watch box for the foreseeable future.
> 
> This review might help:
> 
> ...


Very interesting video, thanks for posting the link.

It kind of confirms what I was wondering about the movement when looking at these yesterday.

The high beat would be much nicer to own, but with a potentially roughly made movement it's not likely to last very long. Even for £40 I want something that will last more than 6mths before dying, so I'm now thinking the Cadisen will be the better choice with the NH36. The bracelet will be replaced immediately as it's far too shiny for me.


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

mougino said:


> My Steeldive 'Squale Ocean' left China but the plane had a problem and now it's back apparently
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered mine just over two weeks ago from alibaba. Arrived this morning. The bracelet was pretty awkward so replaced it with a leather one. Not sure i like the colour so may go for a lighter one. 
Love the watch though









Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

mlstein said:


> I ordered the engravers and just got a message that the warehouse is on fire and all the watches destroyed. They want me to cancel the order. Is this their way of getting out of a misprice situation?


got the same message. you can file a report with Ali. on the product page there is a report item link. i filed a report with the screenshot of chat message


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> For that picture,San Martin Model No.: SN068
> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn068/
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Bart.-Jeroen said:


> Desk-bound said:
> 
> 
> > For that picture,San Martin Model No.: SN068
> ...


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

Today I finally started to try myself at regulating. Couldn't have had cheaper guinea pig 









Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

madmak said:


> got the same message. you can file a report with Ali. on the product page there is a report item link. i filed a report with the screenshot of chat message


And now the entire conversation has been deleted and the order is still marked as confirmed. Bizarre.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The dog ate my on-sale watches.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Very interesting video, thanks for posting the link.
> 
> It kind of confirms what I was wondering about the movement when looking at these yesterday.
> 
> The high beat would be much nicer to own, but with a potentially roughly made movement it's not likely to last very long. Even for £40 I want something that will last more than 6mths before dying, so I'm now thinking the Cadisen will be the better choice with the NH36. The bracelet will be replaced immediately as it's far too shiny for me.


I've had mine since August 2018. No issues what so ever. I've also bought others for family and friends, and no issues with any of them either. So I wouldn't worry too much.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The dog ate my on-sale watches.


...so I ate the dog


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mlstein said:


> And now the entire conversation has been deleted and the order is still marked as confirmed. Bizarre.


These are strange times. Good luck.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

So I’ve a question about “Age Girl”....I’ve never ordered from them...heard them mentioned..in a generally negative tone...and my question is what exactly is the issue with them? Do you order a homage to whatever brand you’re looking at, and they send you an actual replica instead of a homage? Do they really have “Age Girl” on the dial?? Is their quality terrible?? I’m relatively new to this particular topic...and am curious!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

zagato1750 said:


> Do you order a homage to whatever brand you're looking at, and they send you an actual replica instead of a homage? Do they really have "Age Girl" on the dial?? Is their quality terrible??


Yes, no, probably.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks for the reply...and it’s quite interesting.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

zagato1750 said:


> Thanks for the reply...and it's quite interesting.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


No it's not. That's the bottom of the barrel of repl¡ca junk. The Day Date I received had a broken stem and movement stopped working in 48 hours. Not only did I get a full refund for being a counterfeit but direct to the trash it went, right where it belonged.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks for that....an actual purchase from them...with negative result.
I’ve been perusing the “Aquanaut” homages...of which there are numerous...but finding ones that utilize an automatic, not a quartz movement are a little more difficult to locate. The “Age Girl” ones come up prominently...but I don’t like buying junk!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Rista said:


> Yes, no, probably.


You forgot "maybe"


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

While on the subject....anyone have any experience with a decent aquanaut homage with a mechanical movement? I’d love a link..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

zagato1750 said:


> While on the subject....anyone have any experience with a decent aquanaut homage with a mechanical movement? I'd love a link..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Not my vids but

Bliger Aquanaut:





Phylida Aquanaut


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CoolR said:


> HoustonReal, I think you have a really big collection of the best homages.
> Not a week goes by that you didn't show us a new beauty from your treasury.
> Do you have a list of them? I would really, really like to see it


They should be under the "About Me" tab in my profile, but here is the list.
Seiko 5Y22-7009
Seiko 6139-6002 silver dial
Seiko SND255P1
Montrel aluminum handwind
Delphi VIII digital
Hamilton Dodson (vintage Cal. 987)
Puritan PUR54801W
Invicta Specialty 10302
Invicta Pro Diver 10665
Casio DW-200
Casio GW300A-1V G-Shock Waveceptor
Aqualite Alarm Chronograph
Embassy by Gruen GEM3165
Q&Q (by Citizen) Q610J202Y
Croton CX2 CX328013SPOR
Croton CA301157BKSL *(Marcello C Neptune homage)*
Croton CA301048SSBL
Orient-Express
Kronen & Söhne KS095
Megir 3006 *(Panerai PAM00356 homage)*
Curren 214201 [K83611] *(Panerai Radiomir homage)*
HONHX S-Sport
Compadre 8012G (ST1700A) Black/Rose Gold *(Junghans Meister Handwind homage)*
Ulefone GW01 smart watch - Stainless/Mesh
DOM W-624 *(Rado Jubile homage)*
Guanqin GJ16033 White (DG2803)
SKMEI 1016 dual mvmt analog-digital
S1 3G Smartwatch Phone - MTK6572
Burei SM15013 (NH36A)
Guanqin GQ90015 *(Cartier Tank MC homage)*
Berny AM7068 (TY2806) *(Mondaine homage)*
Sinobi 1132 *(Oris TT1 homage)*
Jonas & Verus Y00104.Q1.WWWLZ "Lapland"
Nakzen SL1006GBE-7
Carnival 8818G (Beijing SB11) *(Longines Conquest homage)*
Starking BM0990 (TE787) *(Piaget Polo Chronograph homage)*
DOM M-132D (Miyota 2405) *(Casio Edifice EF-132D homage)*
Feice FM301 (Sea-Gull ST1701) *(NOMOS Tetra homage)*
Burei BM-7002 (VD51) *(IWC Portugieser Chronograph homage)*
Starking AM0242RL26 *(Chopard L.U.C XP Urushi Year of the Rooster homage)*
Carnival 8762G *(JLC Master Geographic homage)*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

zagato1750 said:


> While on the subject....anyone have any experience with a decent aquanaut homage with a mechanical movement? I'd love a link..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This Parnis is pretty close, but the dial is more Nautilus.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

leastonh said:


> Very interesting video, thanks for posting the link.
> 
> It kind of confirms what I was wondering about the movement when looking at these yesterday.
> 
> The high beat would be much nicer to own, but with a potentially roughly made movement it's not likely to last very long. Even for £40 I want something that will last more than 6mths before dying, so I'm now thinking the Cadisen will be the better choice with the NH36. The bracelet will be replaced immediately as it's far too shiny for me.


The Starking SK1813 movements have a high rate of initial failure (DOA), and they lose some power reserve in exchange for the higher beat rate. The Seiko NH3x series is just better. You'll notice that Starking sells an almost identical model to the AM0184, with a Miyota 8215 - Starking AM0171, for an extra $10 to $15. That's a tacit admission that their in-house movements are wonky.


----------



## kioshi (Apr 11, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> This Parnis is pretty close, but the dial is more Nautilus.
> 
> View attachment 15063743


How is this watch in quality?

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

zagato1750 said:


> So I've a question about "Age Girl"....I've never ordered from them...heard them mentioned..in a generally negative tone...and my question is what exactly is the issue with them? Do you order a homage to whatever brand you're looking at, and they send you an actual replica instead of a homage? Do they really have "Age Girl" on the dial?? Is their quality terrible?? I'm relatively new to this particular topic...and am curious!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Age Girl is a Photoshopped logo that hides the fact they're really selling Fakes/Replicas. The watch you receive will almost certainly have fake PP branding.

Not one WUS member has received a watch with Age Girl logos.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kioshi said:


> How is this watch in quality?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


Parnis has a fairly good reputation, but the Bliger is similar quality, and closer to the original.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I know they've been discussed on here before. But these Carnival watches with the domed sapphire Crystal and Miyota 9015 automatic movement for $70 to $74 seems like an incredible value. Anyone own one? What's the verdict?

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfAgHClU


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I know they've been discussed on here before. But these Carnival watches with the domed sapphire Crystal and Miyota 9015 automatic movement for $70 to $74 seems like an incredible value. Anyone own one? What's the verdict?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfAgHClU


that sounds like a great deal but I'd bet the crystal is not sapphire. A sapphire crystal that domed costs more than the watch. also 9015 does not have a day complication. sounds fishy


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

The miyota is 8205 (see https://miyotamovement.com/product/8205/ and compare to the image in the description.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I know they've been discussed on here before. But these Carnival watches with the domed sapphire Crystal and Miyota 9015 automatic movement for $70 to $74 seems like an incredible value. Anyone own one? What's the verdict?
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfAgHClU







https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


So basically, Miyota 8205 NOT 9105, mineral crystal NOT sapphire, 42mm x 13mm case that feels a bit cheap and lightweight, etc.

BTW - Almost nobody on AliExpress has high domed, sapphire crystals. They are almost always hardened mineral if they have high curvature, and Carnival has a bad habit of listing everything as sapphire. Buyer Beware!


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

En_Nissen said:


> Thanks for the thoughts! Sounds like it's good. Not sure I understand the crown issue, but I'm sure the pics will elaborate.


Here's what I mean:








And then, on looking closely while taking the pictures, I realized it was protective paint. A thumbnail scrape later, no further issue:


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I know they've been discussed on here before. But these Carnival watches with the domed sapphire Crystal and Miyota 9015 automatic movement for $70 to $74 seems like an incredible value. Anyone own one? What's the verdict?


I have 2 of these and love the Quadrant dial and the crystal curvature. 8205, no hacking, Mineral crystal (tested with my Diamond Selector). both run at +7-8 sec a day. You can get it for around $55-60 during sale days


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The Starking SK1813 movements have a high rate of initial failure (DOA), and they lose some power reserve in exchange for the higher beat rate. The Seiko NH3x series is just better. You'll notice that Starking sells an almost identical model to the AM0184, with a Miyota 8215 - Starking AM0171, for an extra $10 to $15. That's a tacit admission that their in-house movements are wonky.


I didn't see the AM0171 when browsing because I was just looking at the pics of the dial and assumed it was the same model. That will teach me to look more closely in future! According to tracking it's been as low as £45 on the official store on AliEx at least a couple of times recently. I'm happy to pay an extra few pounds for the Miyota 8216 though.

One of the answers to buyers say it is an in-house movement, so I'm going to clarify for myself. I suspect they are using the same questions and answers for both watches.

Thanks HoustonReal


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Again thanks Leaston! I had this one bookmarked as well, but I need to find 2 exact same ones in purple and green to mix & match  fyi this is the high-def pic of the green (& purple) I purchased:


It's a real shame you couldn't get the right colours. It might be worth contacting the seller to see if they have any old stock lying around?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Hey Houston, surprised to see NOT 1 Parnis-----unbelievable!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those who are interested. Here's the latest review on my YouTube channel.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

madmak said:


> that sounds like a great deal but I'd bet the crystal is not sapphire. A sapphire crystal that domed costs more than the watch. also 9015 does not have a day complication. sounds fishy


The photo I found with the caseback looked like an 8200 series movement IMHO.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

New addition arrived today. Purchased on March 28, from the Corguet Official Store, so just under one month. The look is great, except for the painted crown (why?).










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Varora said:


> Here's what I mean:
> View attachment 15064037
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe I'm glad you got it sorted then! I definitely understand why that bothered you.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> New addition arrived today. Purchased on March 28, from the Corguet Official Store, so just under one month. The look is great, except for the painted crown (why?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it's painted in blue, that's a protective adhesive. You usually can remove it with nails or a tiny screwdriver.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

I have no problem with the 8 series and a high dome acrylic. But will not be lied to. Since they are misrepresenting the watch (either intentionally or unintentionally) a partial refund is possible.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> For those who are interested. Here's the latest review on my YouTube channel.


Good review, though I find it annoying when the price isn't mentioned, and also not what the design is copying (Junghans Max Bill).

Nice watch though, decent price for a good-looking watch with Miyota 9000. Just a shame they have monkeys at the design department and gave it a smooth crown, should've just copied Junghans' crown too.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Do people really prefer butterfly clasps for leather straps? I once had one but didn't find it comfortable, granted it was inexpensive. 

I've been considering getting one again, as I think buckles cause a bit more wear-and-tear to the strap.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Do people really prefer butterfly clasps for leather straps? I once had one but didn't find it comfortable, granted it was inexpensive.
> 
> I've been considering getting one again, as I think buckles cause a bit more wear-and-tear to the strap.


If it's an expensive strap on a watch I'm going to wear often, I'm going to use a deployment clasp.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

MAD777 said:


> New addition arrived today. Purchased on March 28, from the Corguet Official Store, so just under one month. The look is great, except for the painted crown (why?).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. What's the lume like in this one?

Sent from a van down by the river...


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Do people really prefer butterfly clasps for leather straps? I once had one but didn't find it comfortable, granted it was inexpensive.
> 
> I've been considering getting one again, as I think buckles cause a bit more wear-and-tear to the strap.


I always thought they were a bit gimmicky, until I bought a watch that had an alligator strap and nice deployant. I'm a convert, less strap wear, easier and more comfortable

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Good review, though I find it annoying when the price isn't mentioned, and also not what the design is copying (Junghans Max Bill).
> 
> Nice watch though, decent price for a good-looking watch with Miyota 9000. Just a shame they have monkeys at the design department and gave it a smooth crown, should've just copied Junghans' crown too.


I've changed the title and the thumbnail now to reflect both of these. Obviously I can't change the video now though.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

zagato1750 said:


> While on the subject....anyone have any experience with a decent aquanaut homage with a mechanical movement? I'd love a link..
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


IMO the best looking, ánd with the best specifications is this Agelocer Lake Baikal, at least when the price is no objection...

















40 mm case, sapphire crystal, 28,800 vph high beat automatic movement (probably some asian ETA copy) with 80 hrs power reserve, ss bracelet with butterfly clasp..

Also available in other dial colors. This green one in particular looks very attractive...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> If it's an expensive strap on a watch I'm going to wear often, I'm going to use a deployment clasp.


Anybody know some good 18mm deployment clasps on Ali? I've seen a bunch but not sure which ones are good or not.

Preferably brushed silver


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> They should be under the "About Me" tab in my profile, but here is the list.
> Seiko 5Y22-7009
> Seiko 6139-6002 silver dial
> Seiko SND255P1
> ...


Wow! Just wow 
Congrats, have no other words. Thank you!

I should thought of checking your profile  Maybe I'll list my watches on the 'About me' tab sometime, but I have to update it at first...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> Do people really prefer butterfly clasps for leather straps? I once had one but didn't find it comfortable, granted it was inexpensive.
> 
> I've been considering getting one again, as I think buckles cause a bit more wear-and-tear to the strap.


I dislike butterfly clasps as I find them to be fiddly and uncomfortable. Single sided deployment/deployant clasps, however, are great. Easy to fit, more comfortable and save the leather from being ruined. Something like this:

#Aliexpress ￡3.51 29%OFF | Stainless Steel Deployant Watch Strap Folding Buckle Clasp For Omega
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8c8PYN


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> I dislike butterfly clasps as I find them to be fiddly and uncomfortable. Single sided deployment/deployant clasps, however, are great. Easy to fit, more comfortable and save the leather from being ruined. Something like this:
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡3.51 29%OFF | Stainless Steel Deployant Watch Strap Folding Buckle Clasp For Omega
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8c8PYN


Thank you! That one you linked looks good, I think I'll go with single-sided. The only critique I've read is that the fit can be bad on single-sided clasps. But should be manageable

P.S. is a bracelet-style clasp blasphemy for a leather strap? This is gonna be for my (desk) dive watch btw
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...08#4093#854_668#888#3325#18_668#2717#7564#691


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Does anyone knows about this side-brand of Berny's watches - Firstime (yeah, I can see that ) ?

They have this under 40mm automatic diver with sapphire crystal for about $90.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pr0t0n said:


> Does anyone knows about this side-brand of Berny's watches - Firstime (yeah, I can see that ) ?They have this under 40mm automatic diver with sapphire crystal for about $90.


My *Berny AM7068* Mondaine homage seems to have been replaced with identical _*Firstime AM7068* _ branded models. I bought mine during one of the super sales for $32, and Berny also was selling some $300+ divers under the same brand. I think they pulled a reverse "Lexus", and came up with *Firstime* for their less expensive models.














Then again, this 38mm model has a Sea-Gull ST2130, 28,800 bph movement, sell for $125, and is also branded Firstime.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

jovame said:


> IMO the best looking, ánd with the best specifications is this Agelocer Lake Baikal, at least when the price is no objection...
> 
> View attachment 15065583
> 
> ...


Those definitely look nice! That dial pattern looks more like a Nautilus style....but I'm not familiar enough with the gen to know if there were different dial patterns on the Aquanaut....those really look nice!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Thanks Houston.

I'm still on the hunt for sub-40mm diver (not 'it wears smaller' ones, but real 37-38mm cases). Is there something out there?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pr0t0n said:


> Thanks Houston.
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for sub-40mm diver (not 'it wears smaller' ones, but real 37-38mm cases). Is there something out there?


I have an Invicta 10665 that's only 37.5mm, but it's Seiko PC32A quartz. The 37.5mm, *Invicta 8932OB* can drop to Under $60, along with it's Burple brother, the *9204OB*.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I dislike butterfly clasps as I find them to be fiddly and uncomfortable. Single sided deployment/deployant clasps, however, are great. Easy to fit, more comfortable and save the leather from being ruined. Something like this:
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡3.51 29%OFF | Stainless Steel Deployant Watch Strap Folding Buckle Clasp For Omega
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8c8PYN


I can almost guarantee that one is going to have a counterfeit Omega logo on it. Other than that, I agree that single fold deployment clasps are better.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Yeah, I've had *8932OB* ages ago, cool little watch.

It's really hard to find someting below $150. Apart aforementioned Invicta I know only about *Wenger Sea Force 10621102* (hard to find now), *Alba AEFD530* and that's about it.


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Do people really prefer butterfly clasps for leather straps? I once had one but didn't find it comfortable, granted it was inexpensive.
> 
> I've been considering getting one again, as I think buckles cause a bit more wear-and-tear to the strap.


Yeah, I prefer them. Quicker to put on/off, less wear to leather and it tends to hug my wrist better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

jovame said:


> IMO the best looking, ánd with the best specifications is this Agelocer Lake Baikal, at least when the price is no objection...


Not sure what the movement is. Almost certainly Asian with a custom rotor added so they can claim it as their own. The claim is 27 jewels and an 80 hour power reserve.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I can almost guarantee that one is going to have a counterfeit Omega logo on it. Other than that, I agree that single fold deployment clasps are better.


Good shout! Although it seems the Omega-style single fold deployment clasps are the best ones around. I'm messaging a couple of sellers to see if they do or do not have Omega logos. Obv I don't want Omega logos.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Good shout! Although it seems the Omega-style single fold deployment clasps are the best ones around. I'm messaging a couple of sellers to see if they do or do not have Omega logos. Obv I don't want Omega logos.


Island Watch has the generic butterfly ones. I haven't ordered one of these, but the other accessories I've gotten from them have been good. 
https://www.longislandwatch.com/DEPLOYSSB_Deployant_Clasp_p/deployssb.htm

You might be able to get the same thing on Ali cheaper, but the chances of getting counterfeit garbage is high.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like Sugess /GB is releasing a new model for 2020.











































Dial Diameter: 42mm
Thickness: 15mm
Movement: NH-35


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

pr0t0n said:


> Yeah, I've had *8932OB* ages ago, cool little watch.
> 
> It's really hard to find someting below $150. Apart aforementioned Invicta I know only about *Wenger Sea Force 10621102* (hard to find now), *Alba AEFD530* and that's about it.


wenger wears small. have it, never worn, regret buying


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

duplicate


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Inspired by HoustonReal, I also made a list of my watches.
And *I would like to invite you, gentlemen, for a little game. If anybody would like to share his collection,* 
I think I wouldn't be the only one who's interested about it.

So, here is my affordable watch collection (homages are indicated in bold, red color):

WATCH / * HOMAGE OF&#8230;*
Adidas Duramo ADP6000
Anenke AN23 / * IWC Big Pilot*
Ben Nevis BN6013 / * Ulysse Nardin Marine Diver*
Ben Nevis BN6014 / * Omega Speedmaster DSM Apollo-8*
Ben Nevis BN6017 / * Fossil Chairman*
Carnival C8019 / * Breguet Classique 5907*
Casio Active Dual Hybrid
Corgeut "COR99" / * Tudor Black Bay*
Corgeut CT076 / * Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Automatic*
Guanqin GQ20022 / * Longines Master Complication*
Guanqin GS19057 / * Omega Speedmaster Moonwatch*
Hannah Martin HM2002 / * Breitling Navitimer B1*
Hemsut HM2012 / * Nomos Tangente*
Holuns W231001-1 / * Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro*
Kimsdun K-711-D / * Panerai Luminor Marina*
Kimsdun K-922D / * Patek Philippe Nautilus 5980-1A*
LIGE 9825 / * IWC Pilot's Watch "Le Petit Prince"*
Longbo 5008 / * Jaeger-LeCoultre Master Moonphase*
M3 Pro Smart Band / * Xiaomi MiBand M5*
Megir M2030 / * Breitling Colt Chronograph*
Megir MS5006GS-BK-1 / * Longines Conquest*
MG Orkina HF123 / * Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean*
Ochstin 044 / * IWC Aquatimer Automatic 2000*
Ochstin GQ046 / * Zenith El Primero 36,000 VPH*
Oukeshi 043 / * IWC Portugieser Yacht Club*
Oukeshi P049 / * Patek Philippe Perpetual Calendar*
Pagani PD-1617 / * Tag Heuer Aquaracer 500m*
Pagani PD-2677 / * Fortis B50*
Reward RD63094M / * Ulysse Nardin Marine Chronometer*
Sinobi 9655 / * Oris TT1*
Sinobi 9813 / * Zenith Pilot Watch*
SKMEI 1135 / * Calibre de Cartier Diver*
SKMEI 1389 / * Casio AD-301 Speed Memo*
SKMEI 9117 / * Zenith El Primero Moonphase*
Soki YG00134 / * Hamilton Field Watch*
Southberg T003 / * Rolex Yacht-Master II*
Starking BM0990 / * Piaget Polo S*
Tevise T801 / * Rolex Submariner*
Tissot Everytime T109

+1, still on transit, but it will be my favourite I think: Bliger 41mm "Seamaster" / * Omega Seamaster 300m*


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

CoolR said:


> Inspired by HoustonReal, I also made a list of my watches.
> And *I would like to invite you, gentlemen, for a little game. If anybody would like to share his collection,*
> I think I wouldn't be the only one who's interested about it.
> 
> ...


I won't type out the full list here... But if anyone is interested in which watches I have, just checkout my Instagram. As they are all on there.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I won't type out the full list here... But if anyone is interested in which watches I have, just checkout my Instagram. As they are all on there.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Subscribed! (Already following on Instagram)


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

watchetoria said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Please check our offer at GO-AWAY AND SPAM SOMEWHERE ELSE
> 
> ...


Forgive my scepticism...
Only 1 post here.
Domain created on 16th March 2020.
No mailing address published on your site.
No telephone number.
No contact names.

I can't even tell which country you're in using whois.

Transparency and openness or no orders from me. Sorry.

EDIT: Never mind, just seen that your warehouses are in China.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> Thank you! That one you linked looks good, I think I'll go with single-sided. The only critique I've read is that the fit can be bad on single-sided clasps. But should be manageable
> 
> P.S. is a bracelet-style clasp blasphemy for a leather strap? This is gonna be for my (desk) dive watch btw
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...08#4093#854_668#888#3325#18_668#2717#7564#691
> ...


Interesting, I've not seen that style for a leather strap before, will be curious to see what it looks like on the watch when you get it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Edit: removed quote from dodgy scammer.

Unless you are a WatchUSeek sponsor, I believe you do not have the right to post here. No such thing as a free lunch.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dfwcowboy said:


> I can almost guarantee that one is going to have a counterfeit Omega logo on it. Other than that, I agree that single fold deployment clasps are better.


Actually this one is okay and logo-free. I haven't had the chance to fit it yet so I can't really say too much about it but it seems to work okay.

See the pic below, it's the one on the left. Note that when they say 'smooth' it's actually a brushed finish as on the left. I'd originally ordered the one on the right (called 'frosted') to match a brushed case but it turned out to be more of a matte, sandblasted finish.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Actually this one is okay and logo-free. I haven't had the chance to fit it yet so I can't really say too much about it but it seems to work okay.
> 
> See the pic below, it's the one on the left. Note that when they say 'smooth' it's actually a brushed finish as on the left. I'd originally ordered the one on the right (called 'frosted') to match a brushed case but it turned out to be more of a matte, sandblasted finish.


those look pretty ideal for the price! I'll order the 'smooth' one (as I want brushed), hopefully it turns up ok.

I think the bracelet-style clasp could be cool on my diver (kinda like image below, but rather with milled rather than pressed steel), but I'm not sure if it's really practical or if it'll even reduce wear. And I like the look now but not sure I will tomorrow.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

CoolR said:


> Inspired by HoustonReal, I also made a list of my watches.
> And *I would like to invite you, gentlemen, for a little game. If anybody would like to share his collection,*
> I think I wouldn't be the only one who's interested about it.
> 
> ...


great collection. new game - Link them! will make it easier for all to spend their money!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Forgive my scepticism...
> Only 1 post here.
> Domain created on 16th March 2020.
> No mailing address published on your site.
> ...





Techme said:


> Unless you are a WatchUSeek sponsor, I believe you do not have the right to post here. No such thing as a free lunch.


Please edit your post to remove the quote and link, you're doing this scam poster some more publicity.
Original post was removed ; the correct thing to do is report those, not give them more exposition.....


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Actually this one is okay and logo-free. I haven't had the chance to fit it yet so I can't really say too much about it but it seems to work okay.


Carlywet makes them and a few others. However, if the ad says something like "for Omega" or "for Rolex", there's a pretty good chance they are going to have a counterfeit logo. You also just never know what you're going to get and at least in my experience it's harder to find single fold deployment clasps that work well as opposed to the butterfly type. I'm not sure why that is other than there's just not as many out there so perhaps the demand isn't high enough to sort out the QC issues.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Please edit your post to remove the quote and link, you're doing this scam poster some more publicity.
> Original post was removed ; the correct thing to do is report those, not give them more exposition.....


Fair point. Post edited.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Carlywet makes them and a few others. However, if the ad says something like "for Omega" or "for Rolex", there's a pretty good chance they are going to have a counterfeit logo. You also just never know what you're going to get and at least in my experience it's harder to find single fold deployment clasps that work well as opposed to the butterfly type. I'm not sure why that is other than there's just not as many out there so perhaps the demand isn't high enough to sort out the QC issues.


Great now I'm not sure if I should place my order on the one mrwomble recommended or get this Carlywet one!


----------



## Amuthini (Sep 15, 2011)

jovame said:


> IMO the best looking, ánd with the best specifications is this Agelocer Lake Baikal, at least when the price is no objection...
> 
> View attachment 15065583
> 
> ...


Formex Essence homage.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Please edit your post to remove the quote and link, you're doing this scam poster some more publicity.
> Original post was removed ; the correct thing to do is report those, not give them more exposition.....


Scammer info removed.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Proxima's pre-orders are done.
https://wrwatches.com/collections/proxima-watches/products/proxima-mm300-day-date-silver-dial














https://wrwatches.com/collections/proxima-watches/products/proxima-mm300-day-date








https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000964236218.html
San Martin's pre-orders have also arrived onto the open market.





























Currently waiting for mine
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000761062323.html


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the pics and links Desk-bound.

The dial on the Proxima looks interesting. I can't remember ever seeing a cutout showing the day of the week before. The red one is nice. Very unusual styling and a good price on these.

That last San Martin has a bit of a Casio Duro look to it in black. I'm still on the fence about the logo and can't decide whether I like it or not. It reminds me of Tag Heuer - not a good thing.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

This looks interesting,


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> That last San Martin has a bit of a Casio Duro look to it in black. I'm still on the fence about the logo and can't decide whether I like it or not. It reminds me of Tag Heuer - not a good thing.


Agreed I share the feeling.. not too sure I'd be comfortable wearing that logo.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

So it seems there's yet another AliExpress sale currently... Anyone got anything?

I was on the fence to order mod parts for my G-Shocks, and some discounts pushed me over the fence: (click the images to go to the seller page)







Also, some toys for the kid, and a gulf strap:


Nicolas


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

I ordered this with small discount not sale price.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Bloom said:


> Looks nice. What's the lume like in this one?
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river...


The lume is surprisingly descent. Nothing like a Seiko, but equivalent or better than most of my Casio watches.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Stephen2020 said:


> This looks interesting,
> 
> View attachment 15069961


I think some people in this thread bought it. Years or month ago. Short review was it is junk material and build quality wise and the quartz was far from accurate. Like losing minutes per day.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Proxima's pre-orders are done.
> https://wrwatches.com/collections/proxima-watches/products/proxima-mm300-day-date-silver-dial
> View attachment 15069601
> 
> ...


How does the day work on this dial?


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

spacecat said:


> How does the day work on this dial?


There's a disk under the day cutouts, with a section of it colored in red. So the day cutout that is in red, is the current day (or white on the red dial).

An interesting way to do it, if slightly less ledgible.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Evil Minion said:


> There's a disk under the day cutouts, with a section of it colored in red. So the day cutout that is in red, is the current day (or* white *on the red dial)..


Daz kwazy yo.
So what day is it according to the dial?
I don't see any day highlighted in white, do you?

Besides, would it not be at 12 position?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Placed an order 4/16, shipping info received by HK DHL 4/18.....and that is the last anyone has heard. No delivery to DHL recorded. Is anyone else having their items listed as shipped but never received by the carrier?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> I think some people in this thread bought it. Years or month ago. Short review was it is junk material and build quality wise and the quartz was far from accurate. Like losing minutes per day.


Still a better deal than this ridiculous effort from Hamilton. Yours for ONLY £675. SMH :roll:<|

Not my photo (I wouldn't pay more than £20 for an LED watch)


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Daz kwazy yo.
> So what day is it according to the dial?
> I don't see any day highlighted in white, do you?
> 
> Besides, would it not be at 12 position?


If you're looking at the red dial pics, you can see it under Fri, just the F though because it's in the middle of moving over to Sat since they took the pics at 10pm rather than am. The Seiko movement doesn't have the nice snap changes of the Swiss.
Some of the other pics, it's under Mon but then it's mostly hidden by the hour hand. Whoever took their pics either really sucks at attention to detail, or they realize it's a poor way to highlight the day and are trying to hide it in all their pics...
At least the silver dial is a little more obvious.

Not sure what you're talking about with something being at the 12 position...


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

spacecat said:


> I think some people in this thread bought it. Years or month ago. Short review was it is junk material and build quality wise and the quartz was far from accurate. Like losing minutes per day.


Thanks for the warning!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Evil Minion said:


> If you're looking at the red dial pics, you can see it under Fri, just the F though because it's in the middle of moving over to Sat since they took the pics at 10pm rather than am.
> Some of the other pics, it's under Mon but then it's mostly hidden by the hour hand. *Whoever took their pics either really sucks at attention to detail, or they realize it's a poor way to highlight the day and are trying to hide it in all their pics...*
> At least the silver dial is a little more obvious.
> 
> Not sure what you're talking about with something being at *the 12 position*...


I assumed the day would be at 12, since the date is at 6.
It would seem a bit odd - to my way of thinking - to have the day at some random position on the dial.

Be that as it may: we would not be having this convo if the photo didn't suck so hard.
In fact ALL the Proxima photos at Ali-X suck, so I have to suspect attempt at deception on their part, or incompetence.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Steeldive released a few interesting affordables lately
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Product-2020-SD1975-Steeldive-Brand_62573767309.html





















https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1938-Steeldive-Private-label-montre-20ATM_62474323684.html
This one also looks interesting and might even be better value than the San Martin that is going for almost the same price
(In that, it has a slight domed sapphire glass vs San Martin's domed mineral).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive released a few interesting affordables lately
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Product-2020-SD1975-Steeldive-Brand_62573767309.html
> View attachment 15072291
> View attachment 15072293
> ...


These look really good. I have basically the San Martin versions of them. I'd definitely recommend them.










https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Has anyone had experience buying watch parts from Aliexpress? I’m planning to buy some crystals and gaskets from a shop I found, “MF Watch Glass Store”, prices are very good, fingers crossed the quality will be ok too!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Steeldive SD1938 Panerai homage looks atrocious with the big SD logo and writing on the dial. I think more conservatively it would have looked much cleaner with just the "Steeldive' writing - no logo. My 2 cents. Nice looking watch, but appears thicc.

The black PVD SD1975 is a looker. I'm happy with my Seiko Solar 'Fool Gold' version though, which is not too much more on sale.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Since buying $60 NH35 watches, I feel bad buying any watch over $100 that has NH35. Pagani Design and Cadisen have spoiled me. Now I want a Miyota 9015 in watches $100-200 and an ETA in watches above that .


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

StephenR said:


> Has anyone had experience buying watch parts from Aliexpress? I'm planning to buy some crystals and gaskets from a shop I found, "MF Watch Glass Store", prices are very good, fingers crossed the quality will be ok too!


I've bought a few sets of hands, some cheapo movements, couple of cases, gaskets and some dials. All from separate sellers and no issues with any of them. All were decent quality (albeit cheaply made) and packed well enough.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

madmak said:


> Since buying $60 NH35 watches, I feel bad buying any watch over $100 that has NH35. Pagani Design and Cadisen have spoiled me. Now I want a Miyota 9015 in watches $100-200 and an ETA in watches above that .


And microbrands' offers gravitate more towards $300 than $100-200... Just recently saw a review for a new model (I don't recall the brand) at just $300, opened the page and saw (Movt: NH35A). This was my reaction:









[edit] found it! and the $300 price is a 'WUS special offer' after a discount of $100 so this NH35 is in fact $400 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51541551#/topics/5170563?page=1


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Well there's this one for $625: https://d1milano.com/products/automatic-bracelet-41-5-mm-atlas

People argue there's much more to a watch than its movement. Not entirely false but if the watch is so good, why not put a better movement in.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

madmak said:


> Since buying $60 NH35 watches, I feel bad buying any watch over $100 that has NH35. Pagani Design and Cadisen have spoiled me. Now I want a Miyota 9015 in watches $100-200 and an ETA in watches above that .


You have been spoilt, those movements in those price ranges is only really possible in the best-value Chinese Ali brands.

But it's not just about movement. For example I have put my Cadisen C1033 and Steeldive SD1952 side-by-side, one is $50 the other $150. But the SD does feel a lot more substantial and higher quality. The Cadisen looks and feels a bit cheaper.

That said, the Cadisen is king of specs/price.

But that doesn't mean more expensive watches are necessarily bad value, even beyond the $150-200 Steeldive or San Martin. I've been looking at some microbrands around $300-400. And even though some of them have an NH35, you're paying for other things, like higher quality parts, decent QC, and a unique design. 
So far, looking at vintage divers, I think the Richard LeGrand Odyssey III is the best value microbrand. But I still think I'm gonna go with a Lorier Neptune when they're back in stock...$399...for an NH35. It ain't great specs/price, but I'd rather pay more for something unique that I really like.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

madmak said:


> Since buying $60 NH35 watches, I feel bad buying any watch over $100 that has NH35. Pagani Design and Cadisen have spoiled me. Now I want a Miyota 9015 in watches $100-200 and an ETA in watches above that .


madmak, you stole my words. Less than $150 is now my personal limit for a NH3X/82xx - not a penny more - I tolerate the $100-150 band since I love quality lume (Steel Dives, Addies etc). This leaves out almost every micro-brand - i recently got awfully tempted by the Helm Khuraburi but gave up - $300 for a NH35 wasn't cutting it. The only San Martins I would now consider are of the PT5000 and above variety.

Sadly, I don't think there are any *non-dress* watches with the 9015 at a $100-200 range in Alibaba or Aliexpress

In a way, I think it mirrors my choices in cars I guess - I place undue emphasis on the engine to the detriment of features.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> And microbrands' offers gravitate more towards $300 than $100-200... Just recently saw a review for a new model (I don't recall the brand) at just $300, opened the page and saw (Movt: NH35A). This was my reaction:
> 
> [edit] found it! and the $300 price is a 'WUS special offer' after a discount of $100 so this NH35 is in fact $400
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51541551#/topics/5170563?page=1


Some of the microbrands are definitely pushing it to the limit with prices of watches fitted with the NH35.

Even on affordable watches, movements never really mattered to me at one time and it was all about the brand and looks of the watch. I didn't care whether it was solar, quartz, auto or hand winding. The type of crystal, bezel material and presence of back-play, high/low beat movement, hacking, WR, quality of case brushing and dozens of other considerations I scrutinise now didn't even enter my head. Folded links on a bracelet? A mere distraction. Noisy rotor? Cute. Gritty crown winding? No worries, I'll force it. Second hand missing the indices with each tick? Oh well, does it really matter?....

...then I joined WUS and everything changed!!! Rattly bracelet? In the dustbin! Hardlex crystal? I want Sapphire and I want it NOW! Alloy case? Are you kidding? Lume that only blinds you for 72hrs before fading? Jeez, that's pathetic. 40hr power reserve? Cheapskate manufacturers! Aluminium bezel insert? But, why is it not ceramic?! ;-)

This forum and the knowledge it imparts is a real two edged sword imo. I look at some of the older watches I bought before becoming a wis and I do wonder what the hell I was thinking when I bought them. But, I also remember that some of those watches did bring me a lot of pleasure for not much money. The specs were generally very low compared to what the average member of this forum demands and I didn't care because I loved the watch.

I sometimes think too much knowledge is a dangerous thing. It definitely is in my case


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Brands like Cadisen are hard to beat and we could say are an outlier but if you charge 10x more for a watch with the same <$30 movement, it just makes me think what else you skimped on.


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

Yes, this is the current normal. A watch I ordered stayed in that mode for about 10 days before it finally started moving. The seller (Sugess) explained that the watches are moved by a Chinese courier to DHL HK, after which DHL takes over, and there's apparently still a very significant backlog that's slowing exports out of mainland China.

I did eventually receive the watch.



Docrwm said:


> Placed an order 4/16, shipping info received by HK DHL 4/18.....and that is the last anyone has heard. No delivery to DHL recorded. Is anyone else having their items listed as shipped but never received by the carrier?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive released a few interesting affordables lately
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Product-2020-SD1975-Steeldive-Brand_62573767309.html
> View attachment 15072291


I wish they had that black date wheel Nh35s when the build my steeldiver/addies Flieger.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

The last frontier, for me, has been tritium watches. I was ok paying more for watches with tritium instead of (and especially in combo with) Lume. 

Now, even tritium watches are under $100 on sale. I have no idea if the Carnival brand is any good, but I have a $60 test watch sitting on a containership somewhere that will let me find out.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Everything is relative to price. It's very hard to find on Aliexpress a well finished watch, with a decent, non-entry level Seiko movement, that is also affordable. Pretty hard to get them all in the bag at once. I can tolerate an NH35 movement, if the price is decent and the finishing is good.

I do have a Borealis Seastorm V2 that is nicely specced overall, attractive and has very nice finishing relative to its price. I find the design attractive and it brings me joy. Because of these things I can tolerate it's NH35 movement.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

1. Is STEELDIVE really a different brand from SAN MARTIN?
(Bcz, it seems that Sharkey = Hemdallr = Proxima (maybe?) = Merkur (maybe?)... and who knows how many other 'Seiko clone' brands.)

2. What's the difference between Alibaba and Ali Express -- esp. for people outside of China?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> 2. What's the difference between Alibaba and Ali Express -- esp. for people outside of China?


Aliexpress is straight to consumer with units of 1 being able to be purchased.
Alibaba is for distributors who are usually buying in lots (10,50 or 100 pcs).

Think Amazon (aliexpress) vs Citizen distributor (Alibaba)


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> esp. for people outside of China?


Aliexpress has much better "customer service"...if you can call it that. Alibaba, you better speak Chinese if you have an issue.

( or so I understand it to be)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> 1. Is STEELDIVE really a different brand from SAN MARTIN?
> (Bcz, it seems that Sharkey = Hemdallr = Proxima (maybe?) = Merkur (maybe?)... and who knows how many other 'Seiko clone' brands.)
> 
> 2. What's the difference between Alibaba and Ali Express -- esp. for people outside of China?


Aliexpress is for single items. Whereas Alibaba is more wholesale and has deeper discounts for larger quantities.

As for number one - they're probably all from the same case factory. It seems anecdotally, that the more expensive companies like SM and Merkur have better QC and individualisation. Steeldive kind of feels like the Skoda of the VW group - less desirable, never first to the party with designs and cheaper.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

I’ve often been curious about these questions as well.... just get even more of a “is this deal for real” feeling shin on Alibaba as opposed to AliExpress....

Anyone know the answer to the other party of his question? Know for sure if there’s a relationship between Steeldive and SanMartin?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Techme said:


> Everything is relative to price. It's very hard to find on Aliexpress a well finished watch, with a decent, non-entry level Seiko movement, that is also affordable. Pretty hard to get them all in the bag at once. I can tolerate an NH35 movement, if the price is decent and the finishing is good.
> 
> I do have a Borealis Seastorm V2 that is nicely specced overall, attractive and has very nice finishing relative to its price. I find the design attractive and it brings me joy. Because of these things I can tolerate it's NH35 movement.


I don't see why people (especially in affordable forums) complain about the NH35 so much. I've read claims that it has a lower failure rate than any Swiss automatic. And it being 3Hz and fewer parts actually helps its longevity. And when it does die after many years, replacing it could cost you as little as $35. Plus, of course, an NH35 means the initial purchasing price of the watch is lower too.

That's a lot of benefits, just for sacrificing 4Hz and potentially higher accuracy. Not saying it's *better*, of course. But for the price, and if you want functionality over form from your movement, I think NH35 is one of the more obvious choices.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

And also.... while on this subject.... there are numerous watches on Alibaba that are supposed to be an homage of Oris dive watches... there was discussions some time back that the pics were simply lifted from Oris and then photoshopped to remove the branding......so..... has anyone found any Oris homage’s on AliExpress with auto movements?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I don't see why people (especially in affordable forums) complain about the NH35 so much. I've read claims that it has a lower failure rate than any Swiss automatic. And it being 3Hz and fewer parts actually helps its longevity. And when it does die after many years, replacing it could cost you as little as $35. Plus, of course, an NH35 means the initial purchasing price of the watch is lower too.
> 
> That's a lot of benefits, just for sacrificing 4Hz and potentially higher accuracy. Not saying it's *better*, of course. But for the price, and if you want functionality over form from your movement, I think NH35 is one of the more obvious choices.


I don't think anyone is saying there are problems with NH35's performance.

Since most people in Affordables are conscious about 'value for money' (especially me), paying $200+ for a $35 NH35 movement is the issue for _some_ of us - especially when $45 watches with NH35 and Sapphire Crystals are chugging along just great.

I'd personally rather pay for an equally reliable/better 9015 or test out the COSC certified PT5000 instead for that dough.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> I don't see *why people (especially in affordable forums) complain about the NH35 so much*. ... replacing it could cost you as little as $35. Plus, of course, an NH35 means the initial purchasing price of the watch is lower too.


Bcz it shows "horological sophistication."

For the same reason people complain about California Merlot, etc.
As if they could tell if some swishy French table wine was actually better.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

This seems to be new too, bronze sub with yacht master bezel...









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bryanredneck27 (Nov 27, 2014)

MAYGOOD said:


> I ordered mine just over two weeks ago from alibaba. Arrived this morning. The bracelet was pretty awkward so replaced it with a leather one. Not sure i like the colour so may go for a lighter one.
> Love the watch though
> 
> 
> ...


Wowwww looks good send me the link pleaseeee


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> 1. Is STEELDIVE really a different brand from SAN MARTIN?
> (Bcz, it seems that Sharkey = Hemdallr = Proxima (maybe?) = Merkur (maybe?)... and who knows how many other 'Seiko clone' brands.)
> 
> 2. What's the difference between Alibaba and Ali Express -- esp. for people outside of China?


Personally, for me,

1. I've bought 1 Heimdallr and 2 San Martins. The Heimdallr experience was okayish - got a flawed watch (paint splotch on the second hand, mark on the 12 index) and $35 back. The San Martins, I couldn't really find flaws. After a month, I wrote a message about a minute mark in the ceramic bezel not glowing as brightly as others - and presto, the seller mailed me a new bezel without me asking. (San Martin Official Store in Aliexpress)

2. As an individual buyer, far lesser choices. Very few sellers ship out 1 unit. Also, you need to message the sellers and ask them before hand about availability and shipping method. There are many 'clickbait' listings listing a 'sample' watch at a good price. But when you actually enquire, they ask for 'mould costs' etc. That said, you can buy some Merkurs, SteelDive, Nesun, a few others at a good price - usually better than Aliexpress. However, Aliexpress Standard Shipping is not available in Alibaba - I find that a big draw of Aliexpress. I have, till date, not spent a single cent on customs on 100+ purchases over 2 years (watches and non watches) when shipped through this route.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Personally, for me,
> 
> 1. I've bought 1 Heimdallr and 2 San Martins. The Heimdallr experience was okayish - got a flawed watch (paint splotch on the second hand, mark on the 12 index) and $35 back. The San Martins, I couldn't really find flaws. After a month, I wrote a message about a minute mark in the ceramic bezel not glowing as brightly as others - and presto, the seller mailed me a new bezel without me asking. (San Martin Official Store in Aliexpress)
> 
> 2. As an individual buyer, far lesser choices. Very few sellers ship out 1 unit. Also, you need to message the sellers and ask them before hand about availability and shipping method. There are many 'clickbait' listings listing a 'sample' watch at a good price. But when you actually enquire, they ask for 'mould costs' etc. That said, you can buy some Merkurs, SteelDive, Nesun, a few others at a good price - usually better than Aliexpress. However, Aliexpress Standard Shipping is not available in Alibaba - I find that a big draw of Aliexpress. I have, till date, not spent a single cent on customs on 100+ purchases over 2 years (watches and non watches) when shipped through this route.


I completely agree on both points. I have a few San Martins and none of them have any issues whatsoever. 
I recently purchased two Heimdallr's (from their website) and had issues with both.

I've only every bought one watch from Alibaba. That was my Steeldive 1948. It a lovely watch, but I did get stung by customs fees. 
Like you said one of the main plus points of AliExpress is their 'Standard Shipping'. I've never been caught by customs on any watches from them. The time I have been is buying a couple of phones. But we're talking £400ish value then and the fees I had to pay were still a lot less than they should have been.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I don't see why people (especially in affordable forums) complain about the NH35 so much. I've read claims that it has a lower failure rate than any Swiss automatic. And it being 3Hz and fewer parts actually helps its longevity. And when it does die after many years, replacing it could cost you as little as $35. Plus, of course, an NH35 means the initial purchasing price of the watch is lower too.
> 
> That's a lot of benefits, just for sacrificing 4Hz and potentially higher accuracy. Not saying it's *better*, of course. But for the price, and if you want functionality over form from your movement, I think NH35 is one of the more obvious choices.


There's a good reason why there's so many. The entire 7S series has a proven track record of reliability and I think you'd be hard pressed to find something better. In the purest utilitarian sense, the NH35 is better than just about anything else out there. I also think there's a case to be made for using one in a $500 watch. Spending less on the movement which is certainly adequate means more money can be spent on everything else.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> You have been spoilt, those movements in those price ranges is only really possible in the best-value Chinese Ali brands.
> 
> But it's not just about movement. For example I have put my Cadisen C1033 and Steeldive SD1952 side-by-side, one is $50 the other $150. But the SD does feel a lot more substantial and higher quality. The Cadisen looks and feels a bit cheaper.
> 
> ...


I agree. It was meant to be tongue-in-cheek response. I have the Addies Tuna - best value of all my watches. NH35, domed sapphire, 300m WR, Swiss C3 lume that lights up the night and lovely brushed finish. I got it for $98 but even at its $135 price, it is a steal.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I don't see why people (especially in affordable forums) complain about the NH35 so much. I've read claims that it has a lower failure rate than any Swiss automatic. And it being 3Hz and fewer parts actually helps its longevity. And when it does die after many years, replacing it could cost you as little as $35. Plus, of course, an NH35 means the initial purchasing price of the watch is lower too.
> 
> That's a lot of benefits, just for sacrificing 4Hz and potentially higher accuracy. Not saying it's *better*, of course. But for the price, and if you want functionality over form from your movement, I think NH35 is one of the more obvious choices.


I love NH35. I just don't want to pay more than $100 for a NH35 watch knowing I can get this movement in at $60 Pagani sub homage.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I don't see why people (especially in affordable forums) complain about the NH35 so much. I've read claims that it has a lower failure rate than any Swiss automatic. And it being 3Hz and fewer parts actually helps its longevity. And when it does die after many years, replacing it could cost you as little as $35. Plus, of course, an NH35 means the initial purchasing price of the watch is lower too.
> 
> That's a lot of benefits, just for sacrificing 4Hz and potentially higher accuracy. Not saying it's *better*, of course. But for the price, and if you want functionality over form from your movement, I think NH35 is one of the more obvious choices.


NH35 is in many micro brands, NTH used to use them in their $500 range watches, Ali will not give you a Nh35 and $500 watch quality but a sapphire crystal, NH35 and a stainless steel cse for under a $100, put me in coach.

Plus the NH35 movement will not be assembled in some ones garage, like some same priced chinese movements.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I don't see why people (especially in affordable forums) complain about the NH35 so much. I've read claims that it has a lower failure rate than any Swiss automatic. And it being 3Hz and fewer parts actually helps its longevity. And when it does die after many years, replacing it could cost you as little as $35. Plus, of course, an NH35 means the initial purchasing price of the watch is lower too.
> 
> That's a lot of benefits, just for sacrificing 4Hz and potentially higher accuracy. Not saying it's *better*, of course. But for the price, and if you want functionality over form from your movement, I think NH35 is one of the more obvious choices.


NH35 is in many micro brands, NTH used to use them in their $500 range watches, Ali will not give you a Nh35 and $500 watch quality but a sapphire crystal, NH35 and a stainless steel cse for under a $100, put me in coach.

Plus the NH35 movement will not be assembled in some ones garage, like some same priced chinese movements.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Does anyone know more about those? They are only sold in one store. I quite like the two tone variant. I would ideally want to find them on alibaba or any other store than this one..









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I don't see why people (especially in affordable forums) complain about the NH35 so much. I've read claims that it has a lower failure rate than any Swiss automatic. And it being 3Hz and fewer parts actually helps its longevity. And when it does die after many years, replacing it could cost you as little as $35. Plus, of course, an NH35 means the initial purchasing price of the watch is lower too.
> 
> That's a lot of benefits, just for sacrificing 4Hz and potentially higher accuracy. Not saying it's *better*, of course. But for the price, and if you want functionality over form from your movement, I think NH35 is one of the more obvious choices.


It's not that there's much "wrong" with it but if I'm spending more and I'm still getting a cheap movement it makes me wonder what is it that I'm paying more for if you know what I mean. It's functional and reliable, okay. But some watches justify 5x to 10x higher cost by better "finishing" which is mostly form and no function once you get past certain point.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

madmak said:


> I love NH35. I just don't want to pay more than $100 for a NH35 watch knowing I can get this movement in at $60 Pagani sub homage.


I get what you mean. I am also critical of $200+ watches that still have the NH35. But that doesn't mean they're cheaping out.

My point was that there's a lot more to a watch than movement (and if it has sapphire and is 316L). And, if you're looking at pure long-term reliability and cost-effectiveness, more expensive movements aren't necessarily better (or are even worse). Going more luxury than NH35 just has massive diminishing returns imo, from a pragmatic pov.

Ideally, for me, I wish they stick with NH35 and spend all the extra money on the other features of the watch. For example, a cool and unique design is part of the extra cost with $200-400 microbrands. I'd like something a bit nicer and more special, and to me a Pagani sub 'homage' is just a Rolex copy with zero personality, just good specs/price on paper.

A $50 Cadisen, $150 Steeldive, or $400 Lorier Neptune might all have similar specs on paper. And there are definitely diminishing returns. But I also think if you handle them side-by-side you will see/feel some significant improvements in the quality of the overall product, making it worth the extra bit depending on the individual


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I don't see why people (especially in affordable forums) complain about the NH35 so much. I've read claims that it has a lower failure rate than any Swiss automatic. And it being 3Hz and fewer parts actually helps its longevity. And when it does die after many years, replacing it could cost you as little as $35. Plus, of course, an NH35 means the initial purchasing price of the watch is lower too.
> 
> That's a lot of benefits, just for sacrificing 4Hz and potentially higher accuracy. Not saying it's *better*, of course. But for the price, and if you want functionality over form from your movement, I think NH35 is one of the more obvious choices.


Read again, nobody complained about the NH35. The point was to buy a watch with this movement for $60 or for $400...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> As if they could tell if some swishy French table wine was actually better.


Some of us can


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

kovy71 said:


> Does anyone know more about those? They are only sold in one store. I quite like the two tone variant. I would ideally want to find them on alibaba or any other store than this one..


WR Watches sells them:
https://wrwatches.com/collections/rdunae-retangula


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Read again, nobody complained about the NH35. The point was to buy a watch with this movement for $60 or for $400...


I get that. My point is that there's more to it. These $200-400 microbrand watches with NH35 in them are expensive compared to Cadisen/Pagani, but they couldn't possibly sell them for $60. That extra cost certainly goes somewhere. Just like how a $65 Pagani Design next to a $160 San Martin, perhaps similar specs, but put them side-by-side and the difference in quality is certainly noticeable.

This channel made a direct comparison series, for example. Despite the Pagani being a lot cheaper for similar specs on paper, the San Martin still crushes it in just about every department.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> Read again, nobody complained about the NH35. The point was to buy a watch with this movement for $60 or for $400...


it depends on how much value you place on the movement itself. For those who get excited about what's under the hood, a NH35 isn't going to generate much excitement. However I suspect most people are more concerned with just getting a reliable movement that keeps decent time and in that respect such people probably aren't going to be disappointed. You can get a Pagani sub for $60 or a Traska Freediver for $400, both with the same basic movement. The latter gets you an original design, a 3 year transferable warranty, reliable quality control and customer service, much better finish, Lume that is vastly superior, superior engineered WR you don't have to question, AR undercoating, scratch resistant coatings on the case and bracelet, and a much superior bracelet. Whether all of those things are worth the $340 premium is subjective to how much value you place on such things.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> it depends on how much value you place on the movement itself. For those who get excited about what's under the hood, a NH35 isn't going to generate much excitement. However I suspect most people are more concerned with just getting a reliable movement that keeps decent time and in that respect such people probably aren't going to be disappointed. You can get a Pagani sub for $60 or a Traska Freediver for $400, both with the same basic movement. The latter gets you an original design, a 3 year transferable warranty, reliable quality control and customer service, much better finish, Lume that is vastly superior, superior engineered WR you don't have to question, AR undercoating, scratch resistant coatings on the case and bracelet, and a much superior bracelet. Whether all of those things are worth the $340 premium is subjective to how much value you place on such things.


Interesting points! My upper limit for any watch with an NH35 is in the region of £250 ($311), unless I fall in love. The most I've paid so far was £240 for the Ventus Northstar. I love the watch with the brass case, sapphire crystal, applied indices, gorgeous blue sunburst face, faceted hands, signed crown etc. No regrets at all, even with the final cost.

I actually paid £190 for the watch itself, with tax and delivery on top. Was it worth that considering it has 'only' an NH35 inside? Absolutely, yes. I sincerely doubt they'd have much, if any, profit if they'd put a 'better' movement inside. Would I have noticed? Perhaps, if it were high beat and had a nice sweep second hand or higher accuracy. But, then the power reserve would have been less and the movement would almost certainly NOT last 10yrs without a service, as the NH35 will likely do.

I like the NH35, a lot. Like many of you guys I own quite a few watches with this movement and I have zero complaints about any of them in that context. I'd rather have the manufacturer include a cheaper, workhorse movement like the NH35 inside a higher quality and better specced watch than the alternative.

There is a limit to that tolerance though! When a watch containing an NH35 costs more than a certain amount, say £350+ I begin to question the rest of the watch and look a lot more closely at what I'd be getting for that extra money. I haven't seen a single brand, micro or otherwise, selling a watch with an NH35 yet that I'd be willing to pay that kind of money for, especially if they are a homage to something else. No matter how good the rest of the watch is, the movement is still the heart of it and so putting a Ford Focus engine in a Porsche (or pick another, similar analogy) would be a waste of time and money in my book and I wouldn't buy one.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Varora said:


> Yes, this is the current normal. A watch I ordered stayed in that mode for about 10 days before it finally started moving. The seller (Sugess) explained that the watches are moved by a Chinese courier to DHL HK, after which DHL takes over, and there's apparently still a very significant backlog that's slowing exports out of mainland China.
> 
> I did eventually receive the watch.


Thank you very much!


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

konax said:


> WR Watches sells them:
> https://wrwatches.com/collections/rdunae-retangula


Thanks a lot! Do you know if the company is reliable?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I noticed a price drop on the Seagull 65th anniversary limited edition Ocean Star. I think these were around $600 on the Seagull official store on Ali. Now they are $513. However on the Seagull website (which I assume is official, but maybe not), they are on sale for $399. The $399 is in line with the non-anniversary edition price. Another seller on Ali has it at $401 and claims it comes with the full manufacturers warranty.

One reviewer on Ali said the watch comes with a rubber and NATO strap, although the ad makes no mention of it. I'm not sure if this is still the case.


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Quote Originally Posted by MAYGOOD View Post
I ordered mine just over two weeks ago from alibaba. Arrived this morning. The bracelet was pretty awkward so replaced it with a leather one. Not sure i like the colour so may go for a lighter one.
Love the watch though
Click this bar to view the original image of 750x1000px.

Click this bar to view the original image of 750x1000px.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk
Wowwww looks good send me the link pleaseeee
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.42aa55e9bhEtBy


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I noticed a price drop on the Seagull 65th anniversary limited edition Ocean Star. I think these were around $600 on the Seagull official store on Ali. Now they are $513. However on the Seagull website (which I assume is official, but maybe not), they are on sale for $399. The $399 is in line with the non-anniversary edition price. Another seller on Ali has it at $401 and claims it comes with the full manufacturers warranty.
> 
> One reviewer on Ali said the watch comes with a rubber and NATO strap, although the ad makes no mention of it. I'm not sure if this is still the case.
> 
> View attachment 15074625


$395.34 at EOL which is an authorized Seagull distributor. A tad pricey but a really nice watch: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> $395.34 at EOL which is an authorized Seagull distributor. A tad pricey but a really nice watch:


That's the other retailer I was talking about. They also have the regular version for over $100 less which is basically the same watch with a blue dial instead of the red.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bryanredneck27 said:


> Wowwww looks good send me the link pleaseeee





MAYGOOD said:


> https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.42aa55e9bhEtBy


Beware that I ordered from the same seller and there was a problem in shipping (still not solved) and the seller was very passive about it, they did nothing even I came back to them twice asking for action.








I don't think I will do business again with this store. If you do I invite you to be extra cautious.

Nicolas


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

mougino said:


> Beware that I ordered from the same seller and there was a problem in shipping (still not solved) and the seller was very passive about it, they did nothing even I came back to them twice asking for action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same with me:-|


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> Beware that I ordered from the same seller and there was a problem in shipping (still not solved) and the seller was very passive about it, they did nothing even I came back to them twice asking for action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





oinofilo said:


> Same with me:-|


You two might want to read this.
https://wrwatches.com/pages/coronavirus-shipping-restriction-due-to-the-lock-down-of-countries

Shipping restriction:
Due to the COVID19 situation. We regret to inform you that we are notified by DHL regarding the following suspension of exports to countries as follow:

India, Nepal, Pakistan, Burkina Faso, Guinea-Bissau, Comoros, Mauritius, Reunion, Rwanda, Seychelles, Somalia, Sao Tome and Principe Belgium, the Republic of Somalia, Mayotte, Libya, Venezuela

Certain countries are restricting delivery to the following places:
Spain
Pickup and delivery services are suspended for
08700, 08710, 08711, 08712, 08788

Austria
The following zip pickup and delivery services will be affected (quarantine area)
5542
5611, 5612, 5630, 5632, 5645
6553, 6555, 6561, 6563, 6580
6754, 6762, 6763, 6767
6888
9844

France
The following zip pickup and delivery services will be affected (quarantine area)
07000-07099
07110-07999
26110-26190
26217-26900

Portugal
The following zip pickup and delivery services will be affected
3880000-3880999
3885000-3885999

Italy has added the following affected areas.
GENOVA: from 16010 to 16167;
Modena: from 41010 to 41126;
PESCARA: from 65010 to 65129;
CHIETI: from 66011 to 66100;
AQUILA: from 67030 to 67038;
FOGGIA: 71051;
ARIANO IRPINO: 83031;
SALA CONSILINA: 84036;
CAGGIANO: 84030;
POLLA: 84035;
ATENA LUCANA: 84030;
PROCIDA: 80079;
CAMPOBASSO: from 86010 to 86100

In order to prevent the spread of the new corona virus, most European countries have adopted compulsory quarantine measures, and delivery services will be affected; please take note of the following if your area has been impacted.

*Steeldive uses DHL
*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> 1. Is STEELDIVE really a different brand from SAN MARTIN?
> (Bcz, it seems that Sharkey = Hemdallr = Proxima (maybe?) = Merkur (maybe?)... and who knows how many other 'Seiko clone' brands.)
> 
> 2. What's the difference between Alibaba and Ali Express -- esp. for people outside of China?


1. Since I don't have first hand experience with these brands I'm speculating, but it seems like Steeldive is willing to sacrifice some level of QC for a lower unit price. Maybe because San Martin is pickier, they have to pay a bit extra for less flaws/mistakes, but Steeldive seems to pass their savings on to the consumer. You basically get what you pay for.

2. Aliexpress is set up for single item sales for basically everything. Most sellers offer free shipping.

Alibaba may offer some items for single purchase, but each listing is an adventure. Shipping can be included on rare occasions, or it can be a reasonable flat fee, or it can be so obscure, the shipping fees are whatever the seller feels like. While an Aliexpress listing tries to be specific about what you're purchasing (yes, I know about all the misleading specs), on Alibaba it's anybody's guess what is actually being offered.

The Guanqin store on Alibaba was selling a watch I've wanted for a while, but only after extensive questioning did I find that while the listing showed a watch we've all seen come with either a Seiko or Miyota movement, and sapphire crystal, Guanqin's discounted price was for a Chinese 2813 and mineral. They would sell me an NH36/sapphire model, but the price jumped up, and shipping was even more. I asked how to submit an order for that specific combination, and the rep questioned whether I really knew how to place an Alibaba order. Honestly, I don't buy wholesale watches, 300 at a clip, so if I want to order "off the menu", I'm a bit unsure how it's done. In my defense, Guanqin was offering several items for single purchase, so it should be expected that most of those buyers will not be well versed in the ways of Alibaba. Nowhere did they explain the actual specifications in the listing. Without the same buyer protections as Aliexpress, I decided it could wait. Steeldive is just way easier, and clear cut.

Several of the sellers with single item listings don't have a click through buying experience, and suddenly buying a non-customized "sample" watch is twice as expensive as the published list price.


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> Same with me:-|


I have had two orders from them and no problems to UK. They sent by normal express post , whatever that is, and was delivered by royal mail. No import duty or charges. I know it can be hit and miss with any seller but for me it worked out ok

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> You two might want to read this.
> https://wrwatches.com/pages/coronavirus-shipping-restriction-due-to-the-lock-down-of-countries
> 
> Shipping restriction:
> ...


Yeah sure... so are you saying it is normal for the sellers to be totally passive about the situation and not contact their local customs in case of package returned? I don't get your message...

[edit] I have successfully received other dhl packages in the past weeks...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> 1. Since I don't have first hand experience with these brands I'm speculating, but it seems like Steeldive is willing to sacrifice some level of QC for a lower unit price. Maybe because San Martin is pickier, they have to pay a bit extra for less flaws/mistakes, but Steeldive seems to pass their savings on to the consumer. You basically get what you pay for.
> 
> 2. Aliexpress is set up for single item sales for basically everything. Most sellers offer free shipping.
> 
> ...


I tried one purchase on Alibaba, albeit during the Covid crisis.
First they kept pushing back the order delivery, I could understand.
Then they said yes, we can ship, you wanted the sterile version right/
I said, no, this is the order, rubber strap, NOT sterile.
They said, oh, that will be another 2 months.
I said, ok, refund please, which they did immediately.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

duplicate


----------



## SteamJ (Jun 30, 2013)

MAYGOOD said:


> I ordered mine just over two weeks ago from alibaba. Arrived this morning. The bracelet was pretty awkward so replaced it with a leather one. Not sure i like the colour so may go for a lighter one.
> Love the watch though
> 
> 
> ...


Overall quality? How's the finish and bezel action? These are on sale right now on Alibaba and can be had for about $100 shipped on the strap so I'm considering one. Not sure if I want the black or blue though.

The black looks really nice as well.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Here's an update on the bargain price Lobinni orders--mine, at least. I had ordered the "engravers" and, like at least one other person, got the bizarre everything-was-destroyed-in-a-fire message. I did not cancel my order and last night got notification that it had shipped. The tracking number is from the Netherlands.....

I'll let you know when (and if) I have it in hand.


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

SteamJ said:


> Overall quality? How's the finish and bezel action? These are on sale right now on Alibaba and can be had for about $100 shipped on the strap so I'm considering one. Not sure if I want the black or blue though.
> 
> The black looks really nice as well.


quality is pretty good to be fair. Its a sandblasted finish all over so no fancy brushing or polishing here. The bezel is tight with no back play. Lume is pretty good too. can see in indoors in daylight after coming in from the sun. Only the pip is lumed on the insert though. the bracelet was not that good though so go for the cheapest option.
I noticed when I bought mine that the sample price was $108 but just used the menu and selected one at $98. Came to $107 inc shipping to the UK.
Also, check out all the listings as they have them at different prices throughout the store
I was back and forth over the colour choice too. There is another one with a different black dial too but can't remember where i saw that
Edit: found it here https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000771158280.html?spm=2114.12010612.8148356.47.4d91aafaM4FlW7


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

kovy71 said:


> Does anyone know more about those? They are only sold in one store. I quite like the two tone variant. I would ideally want to find them on alibaba or any other store than this one..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one on the way. I will share some pictures once it arrives.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Gisae said:


> I have one on the way. I will share some pictures once it arrives.


Please do so, did you buy it on aliexpress?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

mlstein said:


> Here's an update on the bargain price Lobinni orders--mine, at least. I had ordered the "engravers" and, like at least one other person, got the bizarre everything-was-destroyed-in-a-fire message. I did not cancel my order and last night got notification that it had shipped. The tracking number is from the Netherlands.....
> 
> I'll let you know when (and if) I have it in hand.


Mine shipped with NL as well. lets see if it arrives


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I have been trying to find a wooden watch around 40mm for a very long time, but most are around 48mm...

Anyone seen anything?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> I have been trying to find a wooden watch around 40mm for a very long time, but most are around 48mm...
> 
> Anyone seen anything?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I have this one. It's around 46mm across though and I'd guess too big for you? I'd be happy to post it out to you if you want it.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice looking Naviforce watch NF9176 ~18$


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

madmak said:


> Mine shipped with NL as well. lets see if it arrives


I wonder if they're shipping by rail to the Netherlands and putting them on planes there because there are no flights out of China. There is a Chinese freight terminal in Rotterdam.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Gedmis said:


> Nice looking Naviforce watch NF9176 ~18$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure they're copying one of the Seiko 5s, has a dial just like that.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> I'm sure they're copying one of the Seiko 5s, has a dial just like that.


It's actually a Casio Edifice.
Please don't quote all the images.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

cuica said:


> It's actually a Casio Edifice.
> Please don't quote all the images.


It might have a Casio bezel but it's a copy of this dial.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I have this one. It's around 46mm across though and I'd guess too big for you? I'd be happy to post it out to you if you want it.
> 
> View attachment 15076837
> 
> View attachment 15076839


Thanks for the offer, but it would be too big!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

crAss said:


> I have been trying to find a wooden watch around 40mm for a very long time, but most are around 48mm...
> 
> Anyone seen anything?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


My wife bought me one. I'll try to dig it out tomorrow all being well.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

got me Googling wooden watches to find this. What in the world









I used to kinda like wooden watches before I was a 'wis'. Now I think they generally look dumb tbh. Like middle class young white person that wants to act like they care about nature or something.

People that are *that* hardcore about the environment that they take their watches into consideration either don't have a watch or have been wearing the same plain Casio for 20 years.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> I have been trying to find a wooden watch around 40mm for a very long time, but most are around 48mm...
> 
> Anyone seen anything?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


These Bewell models are 42mm. I've also seen this variant with Big Ben branding.

"Bewell" is the OEM's in-house brand. They produce the vast majority of wood watches.















These are 39mm.









*40mm* $19.99 on (US) Amazon

 or $19.19 on AliExpress


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Thanks for these!
I will have to think a bit hard though if I am going to year it more than a couple times a year...

On another note the watches I got in the last sale have been since the 30th of March on a status handed over to airline, departed country of origin with no update since.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Max Bill Chronoscope homages, there are a few around, a few reviews here too. Those who has one/two/more, which is the best value? Which is the flat-out best watch?

...asking for a friend...


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

crAss said:


> Thanks for these!
> I will have to think a bit hard though if I am going to year it more than a couple times a year...
> 
> On another note the watches I got in the last sale have been since the 30th of March on a status handed over to airline, departed country of origin with no update since.
> ...


Same here for some items I already wait since end of February..

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> got me Googling wooden watches to find this. What in the world
> 
> View attachment 15077783
> 
> ...


Same feeling here... but it made me think of this Futurama episode titled 'Obsoletely Fabulous'


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Any reviews on Loreo's daytona looking watch (it isn't a chrono) - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32868877390.html. Has a steep discount of $23. usually sells for $85


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

scrumpypaul said:


> crAss said:
> 
> 
> > I have been trying to find a wooden watch around 40mm for a very long time, but most are around 48mm...
> ...


Mine is 45mm so no good for you.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Max Bill Chronoscope homages, there are a few around, a few reviews here too. Those who has one/two/more, which is the best value? Which is the flat-out best watch?
> 
> ...asking for a friend...


I have these two Max Bill homages.










https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Good reviews.

The Loreo gets the overall look right, but does not copy the dial font. The Aouke gets the dial right, but uses a flattish crystal and bigger case that makes it look like a field watch instead of a Bau style.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I have these two Max Bill homages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes your review of the Loreo impressed me when I first saw it, looks like a great watch! The Losian is a cheaper one on my radar, I like the font used slightly more than the Loreo.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Beware that I ordered from the same seller and there was a problem in shipping (still not solved) and the seller was very passive about it, they did nothing even I came back to them twice asking for action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't blame the store when the fault lays with the French custom control. 
Be thankful that they are still shipping to France because all the delay French custom control causes makes french customers angry and causes stress and additional workload and unjustified negative feedback for sellers.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Thank you, yes your review of the Loreo impressed me when I first saw it, looks like a great watch! The Losian is a cheaper one on my radar, I like the font used slightly more than the Loreo.


Don't forget though that's cheaper because it's an alloy case and not stainless steel, like the Loreo.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's the latest review on my YouTube channel. I tried something a bit with this one.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Max Bill Chronoscope homages, there are a few around, a few reviews here too. Those who has one/two/more, which is the best value? Which is the flat-out best watch?
> 
> ...asking for a friend...


FEICE has made them for quite some time, but at $129.99 for a quartz chronograph, they aren't giving them away. I think Postar (PSD-2991) might be their OEM?















Steeldive make a Ronda quartz Max Bill - *SD8102*. About $50 with shipping from Alibaba


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I went ahead and ordered one of these today. No way I was going to pay the original price of $600, but at $400 it's more palatable. Kind of a bummer you can get the non-anniversary model for about $115 less. It's basically the same watch with just a different dial and caseback. Still this red faced model just speaks to me in a way the blue and black dial wasn't. It's a bit large for my 7"(ish) wrist, but I have another watch with the same dimensions I'm happy with, so I think I can pull it off.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000926900210.html









Pretty good review of the non-anniversary edition of this watch.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Max Bill Chronoscope homages, there are a few around, a few reviews here too. Those who has one/two/more, which is the best value? Which is the flat-out best watch?
> 
> ...asking for a friend...


I have the Feice automatic homage. It is stainless steel, has the domed crystal and the font is more or less the same.
Pushers are different though (more like those from the Junghans Meister Chronoscope) and it's not a real chronograph.

















I did a mini review of it in 2018. If you're interested:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/best-ali-xpress-2636489-post47368453.html#post47368453


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I went ahead and ordered one of these today. No way I was going to pay the original price of $600, but at $400 it's more palatable. Kind of a bummer you can get the non-anniversary model for about $115 less. It's basically the same watch with just a different dial and caseback. Still this red faced model just speaks to me in a way the blue and black dial wasn't. It's a bit large for my 7"(ish) wrist, but I have another watch with the same dimensions I'm happy with, so I think I can pull it off.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000926900210.html
> 
> ...


Nice one. It's a great watch anyway no matter the colour with an allegedly good movement. For me too big, otherwise it'd be on top of my shortlist.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys! 
I am looking for the "closest to the original" Submariner Hulk homage in $150-$200 tier. I've got a STEINHART Ocean One GMT already, so I am not willing to pay more for one more sub. Pagani Design with their 43mm case is no-go, want a 40mm maximum. What do you recommend in terms of best quality? San Martin, Tisell?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> Max Bill Chronoscope homages, there are a few around, a few reviews here too. Those who has one/two/more, which is the best value? Which is the flat-out best watch?
> 
> ...asking for a friend...


The Nesun watches look good, they're automatic though so no stopwatch functionality. At the cheaper end, the Fantor watches are good looking and with sweeping quartz but alloy cases.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Send pix when you get your red face Ocean Star. It catches my eye too! I believe this example has improved lume over the original blue or black faced Ocean Stars so hence "part" of the cost increase.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Don't blame the store when the fault lays with the French custom control.
> Be thankful that they are still shipping to France because all the delay French custom control causes makes french customers angry and causes stress and additional workload and unjustified negative feedback for sellers.


 ... The watch embarked a plane that had a problem and reentered China. French customs wasn't involved. The seller was informed to contact Chinese customs to organize the re-entry but failed to do it. I found the local customs contact from the tracking information and asked the seller twice to do something (not my job)...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I went ahead and ordered one of these today. No way I was going to pay the original price of $600, but at $400 it's more palatable. Kind of a bummer you can get the non-anniversary model for about $115 less. It's basically the same watch with just a different dial and caseback. Still this red faced model just speaks to me in a way the blue and black dial wasn't. It's a bit large for my 7"(ish) wrist, but I have another watch with the same dimensions I'm happy with, so I think I can pull it off.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000926900210.html
> 
> ...


Congrats!  Very much looking forward to your impressions and some pictures of course!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Send pix when you get your red face Ocean Star. It catches my eye too! I believe this example has improved lume over the original blue or black faced Ocean Stars so hence "part" of the cost increase.


I hadn't heard that. Nobody seems to say much about the lume so I wasn't expecting much. I'll compare it with some of my other watches to see how it does.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> Nice one. It's a great watch anyway no matter the colour with an allegedly good movement. For me too big, otherwise it'd be on top of my shortlist.


I actually have two recently acquired watches with the same movement. Both are quite impressive.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I went ahead and ordered one of these today. No way I was going to pay the original price of $600, but at $400 it's more palatable. Kind of a bummer you can get the non-anniversary model for about $115 less. It's basically the same watch with just a different dial and caseback. Still this red faced model just speaks to me in a way the blue and black dial wasn't. It's a bit large for my 7"(ish) wrist, but I have another watch with the same dimensions I'm happy with, so I think I can pull it off.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000926900210.html
> 
> ...


Consider yourself lucky----you got a special edition w/a beautiful red face/blue bezel and a high quality, high beat St-2130 movement for only $395. Here is another special edition of the same watch (w/exceptions of course). It is the Sea-Gull Ocean Star Atlantis which is different in that it is bronze and comes w/a leather strap. Otherwise, the same watch for over $1K US but so nice! Let me see if I can find where I read about the improved lume on the second edition Ocean Stars and associated special editions.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

dfwcowboy said:


> I went ahead and ordered one of these today. No way I was going to pay the original price of $600, but at $400 it's more palatable. Kind of a bummer you can get the non-anniversary model for about $115 less. It's basically the same watch with just a different dial and caseback. Still this red faced model just speaks to me in a way the blue and black dial wasn't. It's a bit large for my 7"(ish) wrist, but I have another watch with the same dimensions I'm happy with, so I think I can pull it off.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000926900210.html
> 
> ...


It really looks good, and I agree that they Red dial pops and is more attractive than the standard model. Two things stop me from getting one - 44mm is just too big (and I have a 7 3/4 wrist) and I hate warts on crystals. Looking forward to your review when yours arrives.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Docrwm said:


> It really looks good, and I agree that they Red dial pops and is more attractive than the standard model. Two things stop me from getting one - 44mm is just too big (and I have a 7 3/4 wrist) and I hate warts on crystals. Looking forward to your review when yours arrives.


I'm not a big fan of the cyclops myself. They can be removed and it's not that hard. I don't know if I'll do that or not.

When it comes to dive watches, I rather like larger case sizes. To me the impression of size is all about the dial. I do like 40mm dive watches, but my impression of them is they are smaller than the case size would suggest because of the smaller dial. Lug-to-lug distance, lug curvature, and how soon the strap or bracelet is able to curve down is a bigger issue with me.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

mougino said:


> If it's painted in blue, that's a protective adhesive. You usually can remove it with nails or a tiny screwdriver.


Pro-Tip - scotch tape over the blue and it will usually lift off cleanly.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > Don't blame the store when the fault lays with the French custom control.
> ...


Thanks for the advise.
Customer care probably also loves to hear from you. Specially in times like this, it is always a pleasure.

French customs still sucks, the worst in Europe. I am speaking from experience as a seller.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's the latest review on my YouTube channel. I tried something a bit with this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was not impressed with that Skmei. Compared to other Skmeis I have (world time 1338, dual time 1220, sk-shocks for the nephews) it felt like a cheap copy of a skmei, specially the bracelet.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jtragic said:


> Pro-Tip - scotch tape over the blue and it will usually lift off cleanly.


Thanks for the tip that's smart!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Don't forget though that's cheaper because it's an alloy case and not stainless steel, like the Loreo.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


To be completely honest, while I love the style of Bauhaus inspired watches, I don't know if they'll suit me or my lifestyle. That's why I'm even considering the really cheap options (even MiniFocus), since anything from Ali won't have much of a resale potential if I don't bond with it!

I love quality, I love stainless, but I don't love throwing money away (especially when we just redid the home budget and are meant to be tightening the belts )


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Was not impressed with that Skmei. Compared to other Skmeis I have (world time 1338, dual time 1220, sk-shocks for the nephews) it felt like a cheap copy of a skmei, specially the bracelet.


I don't have the original Casio, but from pictures I've seen it looks pretty similar quality wise. It's only £10. Or £6 in my case when I got it.









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> The Nesun watches look good, they're automatic though so no stopwatch functionality. At the cheaper end, the Fantor watches are good looking and with sweeping quartz but alloy cases.


Are you saying sweeping second hand on Fantor watches ? 
Or just that it's quartz ?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Notathome said:


> Are you saying sweeping second hand on Fantor watches ?
> Or just that it's quartz ?


Both - quartz with a higher beat movement, so the second hand moves faster than the usual one tick per second. Not sure if all models have this or just the ones with subdials.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> To be completely honest, while I love the style of Bauhaus inspired watches, I don't know if they'll suit me or my lifestyle. That's why I'm even considering the really cheap options (even MiniFocus), since anything from Ali won't have much of a resale potential if I don't bond with it!
> 
> I love quality, I love stainless, but I don't love throwing money away (especially when we just redid the home budget and are meant to be tightening the belts )


From my perspective, having gone too cheap on quite a few occasions, buying watches with cheap alloy cases is "throwing money away". I usually wind up dissatisfied with such a cheap feeling watch, and it doesn't really give a fair comparison to the expensive original (or a more expensive homage). A stainless steel case is now a minimum requirement, along with avoiding Chinese quartz movements whenever possible.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree, alloy and/or Chinese quartz is just money down the drain. I've actually been surprised by how many watches above $40 still use zinc alloy, always double check.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Speaking of quartz, is there any good one under $100 ?

Edit : Diver style preferably but I'm curious about others too


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

G-Drive said:


> Speaking of quartz, is there any good one under $100 ?
> 
> Edit : Diver style preferably but I'm curious about others too


Does it have to be quartz? As you can get pretty decent automatic ones for around that price.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

G-Drive said:


> Speaking of quartz, is there any good one under $100 ?
> 
> Edit : Diver style preferably but I'm curious about others too


Loreo makes a Submariner copy that is 200m WR for around ~$57. It is an automatic with a Chinese movement

Carnival makes a Rhonda quratz 200m dive watch with tritium, but it's more like $130.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Well for now I'm just asking to see what we can find there, since most of the time you guys are speaking of automatic.
Maybe Ali is just better at prices for auto but for quartz it might not be so good... I don't know, that's why I'm asking 

And my preference goes to quartz but I never had an mechanical.
When using some watches in rotation I just want to pick one and go.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

The best affordable quartz Diver ist the Casio MDV-106. You can get the black version for $40 and the blue for not much more. AliExpress isn't always the place for good value.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Yeah the unbeatable Marlin haha
I was expecting something a bit different but i might stick to that Casio.

I found this Orkina, in orange it's not that bad looking with orange numbers on dials.









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32292675378.html

But it is so cheap that I don't know what to expect even if it says stainless steel and miyota mvt.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Sleestax said:


> Loreo makes a Submariner copy that is 200m WR for around ~$57. It is an automatic with a Chinese movement
> 
> Carnival makes a Rhonda quratz 200m dive watch with tritium, but it's more like $130.


Found this Ronda : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000987770877.html

It is a bit cheaper that you said. 
The thing is it's almost looking the same as the MDV-106

It's crazy to think that this Casio, even after all theses years are still one of the best under $100


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

G-Drive said:


> Well for now I'm just asking to see what we can find there, since most of the time you guys are speaking of automatic.
> Maybe Ali is just better at prices for auto but for quartz it might not be so good... I don't know, that's why I'm asking
> 
> And my preference goes to quartz but I never had an mechanical.
> When using some watches in rotation I just want to pick one and go.


Based on your handle the very affordable Skmei Steel square might interest you.









You can find a lot of cheap digi watched for mods, this one has been going strong for 1.5+ year:









In analog, this one is very nice for just a few bucks:









And of course there's a lot of interesting chronos (pure quartz or mecaquartz). The following is quartz, around $25:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

G-Drive said:


> Speaking of quartz, is there any good one under $100 ?
> 
> Edit : Diver style preferably but I'm curious about others too


Check out Parnis (mecaquartz) and Binger (quartz):


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

G-Drive said:


> Yeah the unbeatable Marlin haha
> I was expecting something a bit different but i might stick to that Casio.
> 
> I found this Orkina, in orange it's not that bad looking with orange numbers on dials.
> ...


I have this Orkina. It's a good beater but definitely alloy, not stainless steel...


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Yeah I just noticed that in the description...









ALLOY !


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

G-Drive said:


> Yeah the unbeatable Marlin haha
> I was expecting something a bit different but i might stick to that Casio.
> 
> I found this Orkina, in orange it's not that bad looking with orange numbers on dials.
> ...


It says it's an alloy case further down the page. I was about to order one when I spotted that. As Houston said earlier, too much wasted money on alloy cased watches means I'm twitchy now.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Yeah my bad, I said it just above ^^


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

So the carnival is $116 with whatever sale is happening now.


----------



## G-Drive (May 9, 2019)

Nice find ! Tritium, 200m... but unfortunately not my taste.

I think that's all on Ali for diving watches with Ronda or Miyota quartz movement lol

- Steeldive (Ronda mvt) : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000987770877.html
- Carnival (Ronda mvt) : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32859922451.html
- Alexis (Miyota mvt) : https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32881961300.html

So probably there is not so much valuable diving watches between Casio MDV-106 and Citizen solar for example. Few Invicta between maybe and few others I forget but anyways here it is for Ali watches :-d


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

G-Drive said:


> Nice find ! Tritium, 200m... but unfortunately not my taste.
> 
> I think that's all on Ali for diving watches with Ronda or Miyota quartz movement lol
> 
> ...


I just ordered one of these. Which looks really good. Especially for the sale price.

#Aliexpress ￡94.37 36%OFF | Luminous Automatic Watch Man Mechanical Watch NH35 Sapphire Crystal 316L Mechanical Ceramic Bezel Stainless Steel Dive Watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BThdoy









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

What has everyone bought in the sale then?

I ordered that Steeldive SKX above as well as these two.

#Aliexpress ￡58.03 58%OFF | 41mm Corgeut Seagull / Miyota Automatic White Watch mens Sapphire Glass Stainless Steel Waterproof mechanical wristwatches
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPJ7dA

#Aliexpress ￡60.44 32%OFF | Corgeut 41mm men clock Black dial Automatic Steel Mechanical Sapphire crystal men wristwatch luxury top brand
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPbhdW









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> What has everyone bought in the sale then?


I finally caved-in to Jody's (Just on More Watch) pressure and bought a Cadisen.

#Aliexpress US $58.99 50%OFF | CADISEN Mechanical Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Luminous Stainless steel Business Wrist Men Automatic Watches NH35A Japan movement
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZHoHv1


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> What has everyone bought in the sale then?
> 
> I ordered that Steeldive SKX above as well as these two.
> 
> ...


Hey! I myself have a Corgeut AquaTerra with Miyota movement, and this one is really cool, like it a lot


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Notathome said:


> Are you saying sweeping second hand on Fantor watches ?
> Or just that it's quartz ?


I've noticed it's only their chronos which have 'sweep' seconds, but I don't think they really pass as 'sweep', I think they're about 14400


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

I ordered a Steeldive 1979 with Engineer SS bracelet. 12 days to get to Taiwan. 1 day to HK. 1 day to Singapore. Now waiting.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know if real croc leather has benefits over calf? Or am I essentially wasting my money by paying like triple for croc?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know if real croc leather has benefits over calf? Or am I essentially wasting my money by paying like triple for croc?


All things being equal it's more durable, but the problem is a watch strap is made out of several layers. The top layer does you no good if everything else falls apart.

Personally I like full grain cowhide better than just about anything. Shell cordovan is second. A well made strap using full grain cowhide from a good tannery is going to last a long time and develop a nice patina. How it's made is more important than what it's made from. Alligator is superior to croc and a well made strap from it is a beautiful thing, but the materials and craftsmanship required doesn't come cheap.

I put both my Epochs on full grain cowhide straps from a really good guy on Etsy. When I get a chance I'll post some pics.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

G-Drive said:


> Speaking of quartz, is there any good one under $100 ?
> 
> Edit : Diver style preferably but I'm curious about others too


I have this on order from the Cadisen store in Aliexpress. It's a tungsten carbide case and strap, with a sapphire crystal. It's a steal at *$30* (IMHO).

These tungsten and sapphire watches are great "beater" dress watches. They are virtually scratchproof, and will withstand a bit of abuse, and still look brand new.

*Cadisen C5051G*


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

G-Drive said:


> Yeah my bad, I said it just above ^^


It's all part of the fun of buying from AliEx. Are you getting alloy or steel? Is it a Tongji, Miyota or Seiko movement? Is the case 39, 40 or 56mm? Nobody knows. The seller often doesn't either :-d


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I just ordered one of these. Which looks really good. Especially for the sale price.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡94.37 36%OFF | Luminous Automatic Watch Man Mechanical Watch NH35 Sapphire Crystal 316L Mechanical Ceramic Bezel Stainless Steel Dive Watch
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BThdoy
> ...


Very nice for the price. Please do a review when it arrives


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Very nice for the price. Please do a review when it arrives


I will do, don't worry.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I have this on order from the Cadisen store in Aliexpress. It's a tungsten carbide case and strap, with a sapphire crystal. It's a steal at *$30* (IMHO).
> 
> These tungsten and sapphire watches are great "beater" dress watches. They are virtually scratchproof, and will withstand a bit of abuse, and still look brand new.
> 
> ...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

dfwcowboy said:


> All things being equal it's more durable, but the problem is a watch strap is made out of several layers. The top layer does you no good if everything else falls apart.
> 
> Personally I like full grain cowhide better than just about anything. Shell cordovan is second. A well made strap using full grain cowhide from a good tannery is going to last a long time and develop a nice patina. How it's made is more important than what it's made from. Alligator is superior to croc and a well made strap from it is a beautiful thing, but the materials and craftsmanship required doesn't come cheap.
> 
> I put both my Epochs on full grain cowhide straps from a really good guy on Etsy. When I get a chance I'll post some pics.


a link to the etsy straps please
thank you


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen C5051G*


That *does* look like a steal. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be available anymore?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> What has everyone bought in the sale then?
> 
> I ordered that Steeldive SKX above as well as these two.
> 
> ...


They do a version of that Corgeut in a black dial with a black and yellow seconds hand which looks good and has been sat in my basket for some time. I look forward to seeing your review of that one when it comes in.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> All things being equal it's more durable, but the problem is a watch strap is made out of several layers. The top layer does you no good if everything else falls apart.
> 
> Personally I like full grain cowhide better than just about anything. Shell cordovan is second. A well made strap using full grain cowhide from a good tannery is going to last a long time and develop a nice patina. How it's made is more important than what it's made from. Alligator is superior to croc and a well made strap from it is a beautiful thing, but the materials and craftsmanship required doesn't come cheap.
> 
> I put both my Epochs on full grain cowhide straps from a really good guy on Etsy. When I get a chance I'll post some pics.


I'm eager to see some pics of the white Epoch on leather!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> "Sorry, your search "Cadisen C5051G" did not match any products. Please try again."
> a link please
> thank you





TheFinalHour said:


> That *does* look like a steal. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be available anymore?


I had to inquire with customer service, and order it "off menu". They still sell the round cased C5053G, but I already have the *DOM W-624*, and it is free of diamond chips on the dial (and rated at 200m WR).



> 21/11/2019 19:32
> 
> Is there any chance you will produce the C5051M models again?​
> *Honey, all the goods are available. You can buy them directly. If you have any questions, please leave me a message and I will reply as soon as possible.
> ...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

frogles said:


> a link to the etsy straps please
> thank you





Greggg3 said:


> I'm eager to see some pics of the white Epoch on leather!


CXL(on the left) in my humble opinion is the best all around leather for watch straps, especially those where you want just a bit of a casual look. It's soft and provided the craftsman didn't stiffen it up with backing and fillers is quite pliable. This particular CXL strap needs virtually no break in. It feels great from the first wear. CXL is quite often used on things like boots, bags, jackets, etc. where a casual look is what you're going for. It marks up easily which sounds like a bad thing until you realize a little leather conditioner or simply rubbing it with your fingers softens the marks into a nice patina. Horween infuses a considerable amount of waxes and oils into the leather during tanning, so it's durable and lasts a very long time with little care required. It's a leather you just have to experience to fully appreciate as it just gets better with age.

The Sedgwick English Bridle leather I have no experience with. It's more of what you'd expect a high quality leather to be. It has a more formal look to it and is stiffer than CXL, but gradually conforms to shape. Like a lot of high quality leathers, it gets more comfortable the more you wear it. After a few wears I can already notice a difference and it will just continue to get better in a few more wears.

As far as the deployant clasps go, they are not bad, but nothing special. The one on the left came with one of the Epochs and the one on the right came from my Etsy supplier. I might change out to a single fold style deployant at some point, but for now they are adequate.

As far as what separates a really good strap from a mediocre or poor one, the devil is in the details. Besides the quality of the leathers used, the first thing you notice is the stitching. A machine stitched strap will have indentations and bulges at the point where the machine needle perforated the leather. In time these places can be points of deterioration. Then you look at how the folds and edges are finished. Any rough spots can be points of failure later on. The strap width at the lugs is very important. Too narrow and it looks like crap. Too wide and rubbing can cause wear and failure. Then there's all the little decorative details. These straps all have decorative ridges on the edges, including the keepers. The strap is stitched laterally along it's entire length which is not only decorative, but makes the strap stronger. There's the material on the underside and what it's made from. Good straps will be genuine leather there too, and a type that resists skin oils. Then there's all the things you don't see or might be hard to tell differences. What kind of interior materials were used, what kind of thread, what kind of glues were used, etc..

Certainly the straps that come with high end watches are top notch. Most of the ones I see that are mass produced are quite often lacking in some areas where they cut corners and often you don't figure this out till a few years down the road when the strap falls apart or just looks like crap. A properly hand made strap from a knowledgeable leather craftsman is truly a great thing. I don't really know how Valery's work compares to $500usd+ straps, because I'm just not going to lay down that kind of money. I will say that I've paid as much as he charges for straps and felt I got a lot less.

J&E Sedgwick English Bridle leather Custom watch strap in London Tan

Horween Chromexcel® CXL leather Custom watch strap in Brown










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32510149168.html


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> CXL(on the left) in my humble opinion is the best all around leather for watch straps, especially those where you want just a bit of a casual look. It's soft and provided the craftsman didn't stiffen it up with backing and fillers is quite pliable. This particular CXL strap needs virtually no break in. It feels great from the first wear. CXL is quite often used on things like boots, bags, jackets, etc. where a casual look is what you're going for. It marks up easily which sounds like a bad thing until you realize a little leather conditioner or simply rubbing it with your fingers softens the marks into a nice patina. Horween infuses a considerable amount of waxes and oils into the leather during tanning, so it's durable and lasts a very long time with little care required. It's a leather you just have to experience to fully appreciate as it just gets better with age.
> 
> The Sedgwick English Bridle leather I have no experience with. It's more of what you'd expect a high quality leather to be. It has a more formal look to it and is stiffer than CXL, but gradually conforms to shape. Like a lot of high quality leathers, it gets more comfortable the more you wear it. After a few wears I can already notice a difference and it will just continue to get better in a few more wears.
> 
> ...


Those epoch look quite good. Any more pics available? 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Those epoch look quite good. Any more pics available?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f220/epoch-6029g-tritium-tubes-sapphire-crystal-5130717.html


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Does Epoch have an official store? I tend to only buy Chinese watcha from a company that is at least pretending to build a brand.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Sleestax said:


> Does Epoch have an official store? I tend to only buy Chinese watcha from a company that is at least pretending to build a brand.


Not that I could find. I haven't been able to find much of anything about the brand. There is a Scandinavian company with the same name, but their watches are completely different and I'm not sure if there's any affiliation. I suspect it's just a mushroom.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

the fact there's a completely different Swedish brand with the same name, and the '_Witness the Times_' under the logo make it a pass for me. But very nice watch otherwise, and interesting to read about the tritium tubes, that's cool.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I had a crazy thought. I want to put a nicer chunky SS bracelet on my Casio A158. I'm in the process of 'upgrading' the watches I have rather than buy more watches. And I would wear the A158 more if it didn't have a garbage bracelet. 

Anybody know of a decent 18mm SS bracelets on Ali for a Casio? No more than the price of the actual watch so max $20 please haha.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's the latest review on my on YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

I got a steel camo bezel and bracelet kit for my new DW-5600.

With a couple of codes that were kicking around I got the kit for £38.

#Aliexpress ￡23.83 38%OFF | Watchband Camouflage GW-M5610 DW5600 GW-5000 DW-5030 G-5600 Stainless Steel Watch Band and Frame Case Solid Metal Bracelet
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPtSTq


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's the latest review on my on YouTube channel, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The look of the acrylic crystal was one of the reason why I ordered this watch. Looked amazing in photos I saw, oldschool chic.
Have two Parnis mechaquartz, but the flat sapphire is a bit boring. The domed of this one and also the blue colour made me to order another mechaquartz chrono.

Unfortunately, thanks to corona, i haven't hold it in my hands yet. Got shipped to my German address, meanwhile I am stucked in my second home in Thailand, my flight got the third time cancelled.
Business is closed down in Germany anyway, so I am not in a hurry. Just can not give the arriving watches a quality check.

So thanks for the review, this way I could have a closer look at "my" watch.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's the latest review on my on YouTube channel, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was close to buying this one in the recent sale, went for a bbq thermometer instead... but I'll definitely be interested to treat your thoughts.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> Not that I could find. I haven't been able to find much of anything about the brand. There is a Scandinavian company with the same name, but their watches are completely different and I'm not sure if there's any affiliation. I suspect it's just a mushroom.


Yea, but a nice mushroom!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I saw this mod in another thread on a cheap drumroll watch (made me save the picture ) basically the dial has been removed which gives it a sick futuristic look IMO!








So I ordered one to have a go too. Cheapest I found was 12.62€ after discount including shipping: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOjivQ


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

When I first saw a drum watch I had thought nice to fool around with. When I saw 54mm I just forgot about it...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> I saw this mod in another thread on a cheap drumroll watch (made me save the picture ) basically the dial has been removed which gives it a sick futuristic look IMO!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By removing the dial you will miss out on having that outstanding brand name on your wrist...just think, you could be the proud wearer of a genuine 'Self Lover'. Why ruin it? :-d


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

crAss said:


> When I first saw a drum watch I had thought nice to fool around with. When I saw 54mm I just forgot about it...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Skmei do two versions, I ordered the smaller one to have a go at that. Its supposed to be 44mm rather than 54mm.


----------



## Greggg3 (Mar 4, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> CXL(on the left) in my humble opinion is the best all around leather for watch straps, especially those where you want just a bit of a casual look. It's soft and provided the craftsman didn't stiffen it up with backing and fillers is quite pliable. This particular CXL strap needs virtually no break in. It feels great from the first wear. CXL is quite often used on things like boots, bags, jackets, etc. where a casual look is what you're going for. It marks up easily which sounds like a bad thing until you realize a little leather conditioner or simply rubbing it with your fingers softens the marks into a nice patina. Horween infuses a considerable amount of waxes and oils into the leather during tanning, so it's durable and lasts a very long time with little care required. It's a leather you just have to experience to fully appreciate as it just gets better with age.
> 
> The Sedgwick English Bridle leather I have no experience with. It's more of what you'd expect a high quality leather to be. It has a more formal look to it and is stiffer than CXL, but gradually conforms to shape. Like a lot of high quality leathers, it gets more comfortable the more you wear it. After a few wears I can already notice a difference and it will just continue to get better in a few more wears.
> 
> ...


wow! they both are stunning, and just a spectacular job picking straps for each. thanks for posting pics.
I'm pretty sure I'm going to get one of these, just sorta waiting for the virus stuff to stabilize, and also I just realized they also offer a brown dial version on leather. I'd prefer to buy it on a bracelet and then buy my own leather strap like you have done, but I am getting more fond of that brown dial.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> By removing the dial you will miss out on having that outstanding brand name on your wrist...just think, you could be the proud wearer of a genuine 'Self Lover'. Why ruin it? :-d


My mommy taught me to keep these things private


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

mougino said:


> My mommy taught me to keep these things private


Careful, you'll go blind.....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

54mm, that is a desk clock, not a wrist watch.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

I see Cadisen now offers the popular diamond model in other colors. Black, sunburst black and silver sunburst dials as well as milanese style strap combos. The black one on black leather looks nice but I wish they would just make more watches with Miyota 9015.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gordak said:


> 54mm, that is a desk clock, not a wrist watch.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


You're right, I wasn't careful enough I just cancelled the purchase. The other 44mm are twice the price, I'm not sure I want to pull the plug, after all I am a cheapskate


----------



## ThePsychoToad (Aug 14, 2019)

G-Drive said:


> Well for now I'm just asking to see what we can find there, since most of the time you guys are speaking of automatic.
> Maybe Ali is just better at prices for auto but for quartz it might not be so good... I don't know, that's why I'm asking
> 
> And my preference goes to quartz but I never had an mechanical.
> When using some watches in rotation I just want to pick one and go.


I've always found I can't justify a quartz on Ali when there are excellent quartz watches from reliable brands like Casio all sub-100.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Any ideas on when the next sale will be on Ali? I think I recall there was a sale on last year June.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Is Merkur's reputation any good? Been a while since I've seen them mentioned. I'm considering one of their 1963 chronographs


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Any ideas on when the next sale will be on Ali? I think I recall there was a sale on last year June.


They have various sales all the time, but the 3 big ones are in the spring around March, one in June, and another around November.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Any ideas on when the next sale will be on Ali? I think I recall there was a sale on last year June.





dfwcowboy said:


> They have various sales all the time, but the 3 big ones are in the spring around March, one in June, and another around November.


*June 14 *is the *Mid-Year Sale*.

https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/

https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-coupon-codes-and-promo-codes-may-2020/


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *June 14 *is the *Mid-Year Sale*.
> 
> https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/
> 
> https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-coupon-codes-and-promo-codes-may-2020/


Thanks for those links. I'm pretty new to Aliexpress (thanks to following this thread for getting me into it!) and have made a handful of purchases, but I don't seem to get getting the amazing discounts with multiple vouchers etc that I'm reading about.

I hate to be such a Luddite, but could someone step me through the process of maximising the savings?

... and yes, I'm carefully picking caterpillars off my tree and watering it each day...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Is Merkur's reputation any good? Been a while since I've seen them mentioned. I'm considering one of their 1963 chronographs


MERKUR branded watch have an excellent reputation. Now about the MERKUR Store on AliExpress, not so much... Beware that many of us have had bad experience:
Google search on MERKUR Store


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

I saw some interesting models from Dom shop : do you like them ?
Which one would you choose ?
I'd like to know which movements they use (if you can help with this please) :

Open hearts :

Looks awsome, doesn't it ? 
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000808639277.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.2.749e15f94g2lO8

And this one , i like it 
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000050940988.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.60.438a4ed4pplKBH

Looks fun, i'm wondering how the blue will be in real life :
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000757538205.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.22.438a4ed4pplKBH

One more for the road :
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/33054249078.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.8.749e15f94g2lO8

This one i'm not sure about : 2 open hearts wow, strange
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000195635261.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.42.749e15f94g2lO8


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup ..


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm rather impressed with these newbies. All stainless steel, sapphire crystal and actual chronograph for $18. And they look good.

Deciding between the brown one and the black-cased one with gold accents. May end up doing both.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dUckFkp


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> *June 14 *is the *Mid-Year Sale*.
> 
> https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-sale-dates-2020/
> 
> https://aliexpressblog.com/aliexpress-coupon-codes-and-promo-codes-may-2020/


Thanks guys, will hold out 'til mid June then. I have a hankering to pick up the blue Pagani sub to go with the black one.


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I'm rather impressed with these newbies. All stainless steel, sapphire crystal and actual chronograph for $18. And they look good.
> 
> Deciding between the brown one and the black-cased one with gold accents. May end up doing both.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dUckFkp


Unfortunately for me shipping is at the moment more expensive than a watch itself, so I'll pass for now but seems to be nice offer.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay McQueen (Mar 11, 2015)

Fun fact; Lofoten is a nice place in the northern part of Norway


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks guys, will hold out 'til mid June then. I have a hankering to pick up the blue Pagani sub to go with the black one.


There's no guarantee the item you want will be discounted. It's a bit of a crap shoot. Sometimes the "sale" prices are even higher than what you would have paid a few weeks earlier. Sometimes you find a good deal.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks guys, will hold out 'til mid June then. I have a hankering to pick up the blue Pagani sub to go with the black one.


There's no guarantee the item you want will be discounted. It's a bit of a crap shoot. Sometimes the "sale" prices are even higher than what you would have paid a few weeks earlier. Sometimes you find a good deal.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> I saw some interesting models from Dom shop : do you like them ?
> Which one would you choose ?
> ...


Nothing really wrong with DOM watches from what I can see. But be careful with what you buy is my advice. As far as I gather they are a Hong Kong outfit that seem to sell bundles of mass produced watches at a low price point.

Nothing intrinsically wrong with that, just be aware of what you are or could be getting.

I have bought ONE DOM Watch. Simple reason I wanted a cheap SII NH3x movement and the cheapest way I could find to buy one was inside a watch. Buying one from a cheap seller I thought I would get one that was running a bit inaccurate, so I could use it to learn how to adjust a watch.
















So after getting this little watch for about £28, I stuck it in my watch winder for a week to see how it ran.

It did run, very, very well, about +/- 7 secs a day. OK I thought, I will leave it running for a bit a see if it gets worse. Yes it did, it ended up around +/-6 secs a day :-s

And still today on the odd occasion I use it, sadly as a beater, it runs better than some watches I paid nearly ten times the price for! Which just goes to show that sometimes with a Seiko movement you can get a real jewel for not a lot of money!

I would not bank on this being a regular occurrence though.

But it just shows that you pays your money and takes your chances!

I will go for a cheap S/H watch sometime to get a watch to play at adjusting with! I have not had the heart to mess with this one as all I can do is make it worse!

Best regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Never noticed this vibrant red BLIGER speedy before... Anyone tried it?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Nothing really wrong with DOM watches from what I can see. But be careful with what you buy is my advice. As far as I gather they are a Hong Kong outfit that seem to sell bundles of mass produced watches at a low price point.
> 
> Nothing intrinsically wrong with that, just be aware of what you are or could be getting.
> 
> I have bought ONE DOM Watch. Simple reason I wanted a cheap SII NH3x movement and the cheapest way I could find to buy one was inside a watch. Buying one from a cheap seller I thought I would get one that was running a bit inaccurate, so I could use it to learn how to adjust a watch.


Sounds pretty typical for a NH35. Most are going to be well inside the stated tolerances and I'm pretty sure they are adjusted/regulated from the factory, so even if all the manufacturer does is slap them in a case, you still stand a good chance of getting a decent one.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mougino said:


> Never noticed this vibrant red BLIGER speedy before... Anyone tried it?


It's a "complete calendar" watch....no interest.
Date display at 3 o'clock position ;
Week display at 9 o'clock position ;
Small second hand at 6 o'clock position ,which is Synchronize with the Long second hand.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Docrwm said:


> It's a "complete calendar" watch....no interest.
> Date display at 3 o'clock position ;
> Week display at 9 o'clock position ;
> Small second hand at 6 o'clock position ,which is Synchronize with the Long second hand.


And the useless tachymeter on the bezel.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just cancelled my first ever Alibaba purchase  (Squale Ocean homage)








The watch was returned to the seller exactly 2 weeks ago. I was the one telling them (Ms Judy He) to contact Chinese customs to organize the re-entry. I sent several follow-ups. All they ever replied was "ok we will take care of it" never a single proactive message nor proof of action. For the last week none of my messages asking for news were even read (tick box empty).

I invite you to be extra careful and if possible give your business to someone else. Store name is *Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.*.

Link to the watch.
Link to the store.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That sucks. $108 is a great price for that watch though, incl shipping? On AliX from the steeldive store it's $130. Perhaps a little bit of you get what you pay for in terms of service? But mostly just bad luck mate


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Just cancelled my first ever Alibaba purchase  (Squale Ocean homage)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why exactly was it 'seized by customs?' It's labelled Steeldive.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> Why exactly was it 'seized by customs?' It's labelled Steeldive.


That's the closest dispute reason I could choose from (others being counterfeit, malfunctioning etc.) It wasn't seized by customs but quickly re-entered China just after leaving (plane cancelled) and sitting in Chinese customs since then.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Docrwm said:


> It's a "complete calendar" watch....no interest.
> Date display at 3 o'clock position ;
> Week display at 9 o'clock position ;
> Small second hand at 6 o'clock position ,which is Synchronize with the Long second hand.


That's some horrible synchronization if that's the case. The small seconds is around 18 while the large center is at 22.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

So.... might find this interesting. I’ve several items in various states of shipping limbo at the moment. I bought a couple of inexpensive watches and a couple of cheap mesh watch bracelets all within a couple days of each other at the end of March. The only one that has shown “entered destination country” was the two bands. They never budged from that status.... but they showed up yesterday in the mail.........via.......Kyrgyzstan.... there is another label under the KGB one....I see Asian characters, but can’t see much..... bizarre!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Nothing really wrong with DOM watches from what I can see. But be careful with what you buy is my advice. As far as I gather they are a Hong Kong outfit that seem to sell bundles of mass produced watches at a low price point. Nothing intrinsically wrong with that, just be aware of what you are or could be getting. I have bought ONE DOM Watch. Simple reason I wanted a cheap SII NH3x movement and the cheapest way I could find to buy one was inside a watch. Buying one from a cheap seller I thought I would get one that was running a bit inaccurate, so I could use it to learn how to adjust a watch.
> View attachment 15093715
> View attachment 15093717
> So after getting this little watch for about £28, I stuck it in my watch winder for a week to see how it ran. It did run, very, very well, about +/- 7 secs a day. OK I thought, I will leave it running for a bit a see if it gets worse. Yes it did, it ended up around +/-6 secs a day :-s And still today on the odd occasion I use it, sadly as a beater, it runs better than some watches I paid nearly ten times the price for! Which just goes to show that sometimes with a Seiko movement you can get a real jewel for not a lot of money! I would not bank on this being a regular occurrence though. But it just shows that you pays your money and takes your chances! I will go for a cheap S/H watch sometime to get a watch to play at adjusting with! I have not had the heart to mess with this one as all I can do is make it worse! Best regards, Jim Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


 Hello ;=) Maybe what you could do if you still want to try with the movement : worsen it, then improve it (?) Sounds dumb but just for the sake of try and learn process, and may give some interesting task during the 'waiting' time we have right now. Some say it is too long and could be a difficult time to recover from so i guess any interesting task who can help to keep our mind working actively is good :=) Anyway, for sure we need good watches to help us spend time! ^^ -- I already bought some watches from them, i liked them an still do  I'm not linked with them, but it's one of the shop were i've found the best quality for a good price :=) -- Now these new models i've seen : i like the design (which is not that often) but i'd like to know the movements inside to know what i'm buying. It helps me understand the value of the watch.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

zagato1750 said:


> So.... might find this interesting. I've several items in various states of shipping limbo at the moment. I bought a couple of inexpensive watches and a couple of cheap mesh watch bracelets all within a couple days of each other at the end of March. The only one that has shown "entered destination country" was the two bands. They never budged from that status.... but they showed up yesterday in the mail.........via.......Kyrgyzstan.... there is another label under the KGB one....I see Asian characters, but can't see much..... bizarre!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The shipping right now is a total wild ride. Some orders I made at the end of March are... somewhere, while a strap ordered ten days ago is already in my local post office, probably will be delivered tommorow. I kinda like the suspense of what's going to show up next


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Evil Minion said:


> That's some horrible synchronization if that's the case. The small seconds is around 18 while the large center is at 22.


The list of what the subdials do was taken directly from the product description - so, yes the sync is off.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

konax said:


> The shipping right now is a total wild ride. Some orders I made at the end of March are... somewhere, while a strap ordered ten days ago is already in my local post office, probably will be delivered tommorow. I kinda like the suspense of what's going to show up next


Yes.... I've multiple other non Watch related items... one of which was ordered well into April... it showed up a few days ago!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

zagato1750 said:


> Yes.... I've multiple other non Watch related items... one of which was ordered well into April... it showed up a few days ago!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have a rubber strap ordered on March 7th not arrived. I will be able to open a dispute in 3 days due to the extended shipping delay.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Just curious....what does the shipping say on that rubber strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

zagato1750 said:


> Just curious....what does the shipping say on that rubber strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The Cadisen C1033, that I thought had sapphire (like the C1032), and I gave to a friend, now has scratches on the dial. Idk why I assumed it had sapphire, maybe a Youtuber said so. But it's 'hardlex'/'hardened mineral'.  oops. Guess I'll buy polywatch for him. 

So I think C1032 remains the cheapest Ali watch with NH35/Miyota8xxx, Sapphire, Stainless Steel.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


>


Lucky you, the postal company in your country has it! So it most probably won't be long now!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Lucky you, the postal company in your country has it! So it most probably won't be long now!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Not my experience  French Post Office having it (since March 25th) actually means:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Steeldive* has a different version of their *SD1979* (Squale homage) on AliExpress, for the "Sale" price of $168. They call it the "Singapore Shark", while the dial claims it's a "Blue Seals - Ultimate Warrior".


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> *Steeldive* has a different version of their *SD1979* (Squale homage) on AliExpress, for the "Sale" price of $168. They call it the "Singapore Shark", while the dial claims it's a "Blue Seals - Ultimate Warrior".


Hmmm, a perfectly nice looking watch with that logo and 'Ultimate Warrior' on the dial. Sigh.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Hmmm, a perfectly nice looking watch with that logo and 'Ultimate Warrior' on the dial. Sigh.


I feel bad for people like you that aren't _Ultimate Warriors_ and thus cannot really wear this.

I have no idea why they would put that on the dial lol. Also Blue Seals? Huh?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Some people sure do know how to take something innocuous, and turn it into something tacky. 
It's an "art" in its own way. 
Ya gotta have that "touch" , that "sensibility."
I could not have come up with that logo, or the name.



HoustonReal said:


> They call it the "Singapore Shark", while the dial claims it's a "Blue Seals - Ultimate Warrior".
> 
> View attachment 15098945
> View attachment 15098953


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

I would love a watch called ultimate warrior, but the bracelet won’t fit my twenty inch wrist


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh darn, I'm team Red Seals so that's me out.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> *Steeldive* has a different version of their *SD1979* (Squale homage) on AliExpress, for the "Sale" price of $168. They call it the "Singapore Shark", while the dial claims it's a "Blue Seals - Ultimate Warrior".
> 
> View attachment 15098945


Thanks, but I prefer the blue dial on Engineer bracelet for $108 myself.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

New steeldive looks nice. 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I feel bad for people like you that aren't _Ultimate Warriors_ and thus cannot really wear this.


I know, I feel so left out and the sympathy is appreciated.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I finally got fed up and requested refunds for two watches I haven't received.

A big part of the problem is their vague, useless online tracking system.

Both watches "left the country of origin" in MARCH. It's MAY.

Did they go by rowboat?

At least I will force them to provide me with more information on what the hell is actually going on. Or just give me the money back.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

It’ll be interesting to see what transpires....I’m still waiting it out. It’s just crazy how there is no rhyme or reason to what item ordered arrives when. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ...Both watches "left the country of origin" in MARCH. It's MAY.
> 
> Did they go by rowboat?...


I've got a good one for you:
Ordered: 24th JANUARY
Departed Country: 16th MARCH
Arrived: well, it's also MAY where I am, and I there's no sign of it...

They extended the time TWICE, I can lodge a complaint in 3 days, unless they extend it again!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Half of my Chinese watch purchases from the last 2 months have been cancelled so far (4 watches out of 8), all because of shipping incidents. I'm willing to give the economy a much needed boost but it seems it's not the right moment yet


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

mougino said:


> Half of my Chinese watch purchases from the last 2 months have been cancelled so far (4 watches out of 8), all because of shipping incidents. I'm willing to give the economy a much needed boost but it seems it's not the right moment yet


Same here.... I'll just sit this out...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

Abstaining from purchasing anything off Ali at the moment as shipping to India is either not available or only possible through paid DHL/ TNT which I won't use. Lockdown in India continues due to the current COVID situtuation so have to wait it out.

As always, following this thread daily.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I bought some finger cots and just received them. Took 3 months. At the time of order, parts of China were locked down, but the rest of the world was still fairly open. Initially my order was automatically extended by a month when it was clear that the order would be overdue. 3 days after the extension expired, I filed a dispute with evidence of no delivery. The seller asked me to wait and withdraw the dispute which of course I didn't. Despite the evidence, Aliexpress sided with the seller which shocked me. I continued to attempt to track the item and there was zero movement. A few days after the dispute was closed, the cots showed up out of nowhere.
The world is a random place at the moment and there's a lot of variables in play, depending on countries. Here in Australia the postal system cannot keep up with demand and facilities are working 24/7 with deliveries on weekends. The problem is getting everything here from China and the limited logistics. We just have to exercise more patience than usual and be willing to accept the risk.

I have a jubilee bracelet with solid endlinks for my Seiko Turtle in transit. It had paid postage and seems to be moving much faster than usual. If it's decent I'll upgrade the clasp.

#Aliexpress AU $22.86 5%OFF | Timelee brand watch band Strap mod For 22mm Turtles Prospex SRP773 , SRP775 SRP777 SRP779 and PAD Stainless Steel Bracelet

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dU7F28h


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Sounds like shipping is still rougher than I thought. 

I ordered something 11 days ago and it departed country of origin after a week, which seems decent. I hope stuff starts moving


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Even stuff locally within the UK seems to take around a week or more now, it should be overnight or at least within 48 hours for most things, but for now it is just "Cross your fingers and hope"

Getting stuff from abroad is a complete No No as far as I can see.

The Only Good Thing to come from this is, I am saving a load of money, but don't have a clue what I am going to spend it on 

Best regards,
Jim 
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Docrwm said:


>


You know, its nice and all that packages move through the system, but I just got this.....








No idea DHL has teleportation technology! WOW, that's an advantage!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Docrwm said:


> You know, its nice and all that packages move through the system, but I just got this.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to tracking notices that made sense, and told you where your package is? Is Singapore Post always this obtuse? I'm used to seeing the package travel around China, until it makes it to an airport. A few days later it shows up in Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago or New York, and then the US Postal Service takes it on the scenic route to wherever I am.



> Destination - Tracking consuming: 3518 ms
> Origin Post is Preparing Shipment -> We have received notice that the originating post is preparing to dispatch this mail piece.
> 
> Origin - Tracking consuming: 441 ms
> ...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> What happened to tracking notices that made sense, and told you where your package is? Is Singapore Post always this obtuse? I'm used to seeing the package travel around China, until it makes it to an airport. A few days later it shows up in Los Angeles, San Francisco, Chicago or New York, and then the US Postal Service takes it on the scenic route to wherever I am.


Mine held for about 2 weeks, suddenly was on the move, went to Taiwan, Singapore, and then HK in 2 days and then it was signed for my someone named Ng. Then nothing, HK every time I checked on it. I didn't check yesterday and lo and behold they tried to deliver it yesterday to the office! I contacted them this morning, told them I'd be at the office today, and now it shows as out for delivery. But it literally went from showing as in HK to an exception for delivery yesterday! I am waiting in great anticipation now for it to arrive.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

How 'bout this:

I placed an order on March 12.
On MY ORDER page, it states that the seller shipped on March 16.

I filed a dispute - more like an inquiry -- on April 22.
Ali-X asked me to wait 10 more days.

So, I did, and asked again on May 04.
No response.

Then, out of nowhere, I get an email saying the watch has shipped -- on May 05.
Now,I am asked to wait till June 12.

I have a feeling the first shipment either never took place (or got lost, even with a fake tracking #) 
and this is the first time they actually shipped it.

Why don't they just level with me?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> How 'bout this:
> 
> I placed an order on March 12.
> On MY ORDER page, it states that the seller shipped on March 16.
> ...


Yes sounds familiar, happened to me too, then after ~1 month (for actual shipping) + a few days: boom, shipping incident! Not a bad scheme to keep your customers money a little longer...


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> How 'bout this:
> 
> I placed an order on March 12.
> On MY ORDER page, it states that the seller shipped on March 16.
> ...


I've avoided Ali since March, buying watches on eBay that ship from within the US. Nearly all of my orders have arrived 1-3 days earlier than the estimated delivery dates.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Maybe we can re-name this thread the "Best of E-Bay" for the next few months until things hopefully come around!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Yes sounds familiar, happened to me too, then after ~1 month (for actual shipping) + a few days: boom, shipping incident! *Not a bad scheme to keep your customers money a little longer*...


It's a horrible scheme.
Each time something like this happens, it makes me dislike their way of doing things a bit more.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

I received my Loreo "Hulk" 8 days after ordering it during the 10 year sale. The other three watches I bought are all stuck at "Departed Country of Origin". Now there is a generic Alix message about shipping impacts due to Covid and there are no more updates.

I won't cancel for at least another month.


----------



## ED209 (May 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Half of my Chinese watch purchases from the last 2 months have been cancelled so far (4 watches out of 8), all because of shipping incidents. I'm willing to give the economy a much needed boost but it seems it's not the right moment yet


At what stage do they cancel the order? I have (as ever) various Ali purchases on the way including a new phone for my wife that she's nagging about, things are (I think) showing as despatched and I've been receiving some but not others which I'm just putting down to postal disruption and delays.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

tintin82 said:


> ...As always, following this thread daily.


... and don't you just hate it when you check in on the thread and there aren't any new watches to lust over?!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ali responded and told me to wait 10 more days on both of my watches.

No information about why the massive delay; where the watches are right now, etc.

OK. 

Ten days.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ali responded and told me to wait 10 more days on both of my watches.
> 
> No information about why the massive delay; where the watches are right now, etc.
> 
> ...


after 10 days, they told me to wait more

"We sincerely understand your feeling right now. However, there is nothing we can do to speed up your shipment because of weather problems or other situations during the process of transportation. For this reason, logistics information may not be updated in time on Internet. AliExpress would protect your money and you will selltle your dispute as per rules if your order does not arrive within the delivery time promised by the seller."


----------



## Gordak (Mar 2, 2018)

I haven't ordered any watches from AliExpress in a while, but i have ordered 10 different items, and all of them are shoving up, at a sloooow pace, but everything came, for now. Patience is advised.

Sent from my SM-J600FN using Tapatalk


----------



## MiguelDM2017 (Jul 26, 2017)

Good morning to everyone, 

So now we have the special edition Omega Speedmaster DSM Apollo-8...
The black textured dial with the sub-dials are simply amazing. 

Today a find a cheap Homage. 
It's a Ben Nevis BN6014 

Sadly it has one of those Chronograph movements where the counter it's on the 9' and 6' o'clock sub-dials. 
The second's hand is for the time (and not the Chrono) so the tachymeter is rather useless. 

Nevertheless, the black case, dial and strap combo look overall well achieved for a cheap homage. 

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## MiguelDM2017 (Jul 26, 2017)

Good morning to everyone, 

So now we have the special edition Omega Speedmaster DSM Apollo-8...
The black textured dial with the sub-dials are simply amazing. 

Today a find a cheap Homage. 
It's a Ben Nevis BN6014 

Sadly it has one of those Chronograph movements where the counter it's on the 9' and 6' o'clock sub-dials. 
The second's hand is for the time (and not the Chrono) so the tachymeter is rather useless. 

Nevertheless, the black case, dial and strap combo look overall well achieved for a cheap homage. 

Has anyone tried it?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> ... and don't you just hate it when you check in on the thread and there aren't any new watches to lust over?!











Your move


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> It's a horrible scheme.
> Each time something like this happens, it makes me dislike their way of doing things a bit more.


Oh please. You might have noticed that there's a global crisis and that international air traffic has all but stopped. Since some 80 percent of air freight is carried on passenger flights this means that there are few available slots for shipping internationally. Everything is slow, no matter who's shipping and where they're shipping from. Chill.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mlstein said:


> Oh please. You might have noticed that there's a global crisis and that international air traffic has all but stopped. Since some 80 percent of air freight is carried on passenger flights this means that there are few available slots for shipping internationally. Everything is slow, no matter who's shipping and where they're shipping from. Chill.


I can't even order something from my country and expect it to arrive any time soon. I've received packages that still haven't left China according to tracking while some others say the parcel has left the country of origin and yet 17track only now, 50 days later, is reporting item has been shipped. It's a complete chaos and being patient is pretty much the only option, I don't see what Aliexpress could do.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mlstein said:


> Oh please. You might have noticed that there's a global crisis and that international air traffic has all but stopped. Since some 80 percent of air freight is carried on passenger flights this means that there are few available slots for shipping internationally. Everything is slow, no matter who's shipping and where they're shipping from. Chill.


I actually received my San Martin SN040 Pre-order last Wednesday.
Currently wearing it on wrist.

Got to say I am disappointed (Not by the build quality that is excellent) 
but I find it hard justify buying it because the D.Veith Phantom Aquanaut Build Quality almost matches the San Martin.
The San Martin diver also has a brushed case and a matte black ceramic bezel, which grants it an utilitarian look.
it looks and feels like a tool watch and competes directly with the Phantom Aquanaut in my collection.

The San Martin has the slight advantages over the Phantom Aquanaut in terms of refinement and lume.
Little things like the more refined Screwdown crown and the softer supple stock strap.
The Lume is also strong & charges up very quickly, much faster and much brighter than the D.Veith
The 60 click bezel looks nice and feels all right, there is a satisfying click to it and it lands exactly on every single mark on the watch.

Unfortunately, I had been hooked by the Phantom Aquanaut's 28,800 ST-2130 Smoother-sweeping movement for a while longer.
The Second hand is almost an exact match to the one in my Sea-gull Seamaster
The behaviour of San Martin NH-35 is similar enough to the Sea-gull ST-16, that I am beginning to question why did I buy the San Martin in the 1st place.

Don't get me wrong, the SN-040 is still a high-quality watch and definitely punches above its weight.
It is just that my perception has been skewed by the extremely high-value Phantom Aquanaut and that all-too-familiar seconds hand.
The Finish is perfect and flawless and it is perfectly symmetrically aligned.

Also, the New Logo does not remind me of TagHeuer at all but it does have an industrial look that further cements the SN-040 as an unassuming Tool Watch, not something that would draw attention.







Overall, there is tremendous value to be had here but also room for improvement.
I suspect the new Factory that San Martin is testing out is the same OEM as Undone, which might tick some boxes for some.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I ordered 4 items in March, and 3 came in within 12 days.
> I have good reason to suspect foul play in this case.
> 
> Besides, that "global crisis"? It's bs to me.
> We might never have heard of it, had things turned out differently back in 2016.


I ordered two Vostok dials on the exact same day. One arrived after a week, the other is still sitting in Moscow after two months according to tracking. Global crisis must be a hoax, it's just Putin trying to screw me over my dial.


----------



## BalooSD (Dec 15, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> We might never have heard of it, had things turned out differently back in 2016.


I like shopping for watches, and you are 100% correct about this manufactured crisis in the USA ahead of the November election....


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> I actually received my San Martin SN040 Pre-order last Wednesday.
> Currently wearing it on wrist.
> 
> Got to say I am disappointed (Not by the build quality that is excellent)
> ...


Thanks for sharing your impressions. I was really interested in this one, its a really clean and simple design!

I have been wondering if this is an original San Martin design or a homage to something. It kind of reminded me of the recent Bell & Ross divers.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone know some more nice AliX watches with the following criteria:

- Japanese automatic (NH35/Miyota 8xxx)
- Sapphire 
- Stainless steel case
- Under £100 (otherwise it's all San Martin et al). 
(- Not gaudy)

Currently some of the best imo:
Cadisen C1032 (£43, value king)
Pagani Design Yacht-master (£67)
Corgeut Aquaterra (£73), BlackBay (£80), Seamaster300 (£80)
Steeldive(/Addies?) flieger (£70)

The Steeldive/Addies flieger is my top pick atm. It's like £90 from the Steeldive store, but £70 from other random sellers. Pretty great deal, all the specs above + 200m, lume, a nice brushed case, a decent brand. B-dial would be nice too but don't think they make one. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Anyone got some more nice AliX watches with the following criteria:
> 
> - Japanese automatic (NH35/Miyota 8xxx)
> - Sapphire
> ...


Thank you for that list. Had I seen this (and the AliX thread) before it would have given me a lot more to look in to. I ended up getting the Neymar below which is a little more, but it was through Amazon so a few more guarantees that come with it.

I'll be referring back to this for my next watch though. Thank you!


----------



## watchover (Aug 1, 2019)

MIGGERS Homage to D1 Milano watch.
Any thoughts?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I ordered 2 watches from. Ali on March 28 and received one 27 days later. Both showed leaving country of origin within a week of ordering. 
It's now been 41 days, so I checked the website for other one. They say I have until May 28th to request a refund.
So, I wait patiently awhile longer. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Add me to the list of others who got some of their Ali orders as fast as ever. One watch I ordered came within two weeks.

My problem is less about the delay and more about the lacking/bad tracking information, when they purport to have tracking information -- or, as some have pointed out, the out-and-out false tracking information.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Anyone know some more nice AliX watches with the following criteria:
> 
> - Japanese automatic (NH35/Miyota 8xxx)
> - Sapphire
> ...


You don't want much for your money, do you? You could buy a Seiko and...erm, oh yes, hardlex. Hmm...chapter ring misalignment bingo, bezel misalignment bingo...Ok, never mind. Stick to AliEx with their fancy specs for not much money. At least with Seiko you get the NH35...I give up.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Anyone know some more nice AliX watches with the following criteria:
> 
> - Japanese automatic (NH35/Miyota 8xxx)
> - Sapphire
> ...


Not sure if you consider this Parnis bezel gaudy, but ...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000930699650.html

This Carnival lists the wrong Miyota movement, as was pointed out in this thread. It's an 8215, not a 9015. Some have also questioned whether their claims of a sapphire crystal are believable. But it's a nice looking watch and at a good price with the Miyota movement:

https://aliexpress.com/item/4000937398179.html

These Bliger Hydroconquest homages have sapphire and Miyota movements at a good price. I don't own one, yet, but it keeps nagging at me:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000053874125.html

I would check out Phylida watches generally. This flieger seems particularly well-executed and specced at a good price:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000713627910.html

I own a Burei automatic field watch. This one is a little bit different, but looks similarly good to me. Sapphire and NH35.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000803292002.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Besides, that "global crisis"? It's bs to me.
> We might never have heard of it, had things turned out differently back in 2016.





BalooSD said:


> I like shopping for watches, and you are 100% correct about this manufactured crisis in the USA ahead of the November election....


I'll try not to violate the rule about discussing politics, but are you F'ing kidding me? How is a global pandemic a "manufactured crisis", meant to overturn an election in the US? As of today, at least 278K+ people have died worldwide of COVID-19, with over 79K of those deaths in the United States. Do you really believe that virtually every world government, and the global medical community is involved in some intricate conspiracy? Was Italy in on this? What about Spain? Why did Iran dig huge trenches for mass graves? Are all the nursing homes just telling families that their loved ones died of COVID-19, when they are actually alive, or were they poisoned by the staff?



> On Twitter, Merlin Mann @hotdogsladies reads: "My gut is that most conspiracy theorists have never been project managers. Their optimism is adorable."
> 
> "Faking a major event would require thousands of people. Try managing a project. Getting twelve people to do what they are supposed to, on time, without blabbing early, is nearly impossible."


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> Your move


Inspired by the Sugess vintage styled chrono, anything light coloured with interesting complications stands out to me now:

AU $112.61 51％ Off | NEW PARNIS 42mm GMT Automatic Self-Wind movement men's watch Auto Date men's watch PA191-PP8
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWA3Hcb


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Inspired by the Sugess vintage styled chrono, anything light coloured with interesting complications stands out to me now:
> 
> AU $112.61 51％ Off | NEW PARNIS 42mm GMT Automatic Self-Wind movement men's watch Auto Date men's watch PA191-PP8
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWA3Hcb


I saw this one the other day. Reminds me of an Oris Pointer Date or a vintage Sully.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Anyone know some more nice AliX watches with the following criteria:
> 
> - Japanese automatic (NH35/Miyota 8xxx)
> - Sapphire
> ...


https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Hot-Sale-Military-NH35-Mechanical-Automatic_62545507579.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Ready-to-Ship-Jubilee-Stainless-steel_62392910700.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Ready-to-Ship-Stainless-steel-japanese_62162642926.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Hot-Sale-TURTLE-SKX007-Mechanical-Automatic_62440598880.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Arrival-SD1996AC-Stainless-Steel-NH35_62012262391.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Factroy-Price-SD1979-Black-Dial-Steeldive_62487564074.html
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/JIUSKO-Luxury-Men-Diver-Watch-Fashion_60781171130.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> Thanks for sharing your impressions. I was really interested in this one, its a really clean and simple design!
> 
> I have been wondering if this is an original San Martin design or a homage to something. It kind of reminded me of the recent Bell & Ross divers.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


It is a homage to the Blancpain Fifty Fathoms but truer to the spirit of a Tool Watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchover said:


> MIGGERS Homage to D1 Milano watch.
> Any thoughts?


Yes, that their choice of brand name is very unfortunate  I didn't read it correctly at first...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Yes, that their choice of brand name is very unfortunate  I didn't read it correctly at first...


I initially read it as 'Mingers' 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Inspired by the Sugess vintage styled chrono, anything light coloured with interesting complications stands out to me now:
> 
> AU $112.61 51％ Off | NEW PARNIS 42mm GMT Automatic Self-Wind movement men's watch Auto Date men's watch PA191-PP8
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWA3Hcb


I had one of those, but flipped it. The dial really is very attractive, GMT all worked fine, but it did wear quite large even on my 7.25" wrist as it is around 13.7mm thick, slab sided and a lot of dial.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Sorry if this one has come up before, but has anyone bought this Debert dress watch? Any ideas which movement is in there?

AU $95.04 49％ Off | Debert 40mm Sapphire Glass Leather strap luxury top brand male clock mechanical Automatic date relogio masculino Dress men watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSYea03


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> I'll try not to violate the rule about discussing politics, but are you F'ing kidding me? How is a global pandemic a "manufactured crisis", meant to overturn an election in the US? As of today, at least 278K+ people have died worldwide of COVID-19, with over 79K of those deaths in the United States. Do you really believe that virtually every world government, and the global medical community is involved in some intricate conspiracy? Was Italy in on this? What about Spain? Why did Iran dig huge trenches for mass graves? Are all the nursing homes just telling families that their loved ones died of COVID-19, when they are actually alive, or were they poisoned by the staff?


In some areas, spreading fake "information" about the pandemic is against the law. I've always had a dim view of that kind of legislation. But seeing someone calling it "bs", _almost_ makes me change my mind. Thanks, Houston Real, for spelling out, what I really think, and now, I too shall stop discussing politics in this forum.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I'll try not to violate the rule about discussing politics, but are you F'ing kidding me? How is a global pandemic a "manufactured crisis", meant to overturn an election in the US


The company I worked for is laying off 450 of 2000 people. I have my own small business but it's looking likely the major crisis will continue in this branch and I will lose my job and will have to work something else. My entire country is living off tourism and this season has been and will be a complete disaster. We all really must like USA if we're willing to kill our economies to help with some elections. And it's not even politics. How do people in the age of the internet still continue to live in a bubble, I don't know.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This Carnival lists the wrong Miyota movement, as was pointed out in this thread. It's an 8215, not a 9015. Some have also questioned whether their claims of a sapphire crystal are believable. But it's a nice looking watch and at a good price with the Miyota movement:
> 
> https://aliexpress.com/item/4000937398179.html


Carnival is notorious for lying about sapphire crystal so it wouldn't surprise me at all if it wasn't. It does look nice in the pictures though.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Okay, not on Aliexpress but this might be of interest for some others in this thread.
(and I don't know what going on on /Chinese watches because the best of Ali is the only thread I follow on wus)

Saw this Chairman watch on Thai Lazada. 1150 thai baht are around $ 35.








฿1,156.00 -52% | Old Shanghai Watch Men's Manual Analog Watch Waterproof Serve People Steel Watch Retro Men Watch 7120 | https://s.lazada.co.th/s.1VhbO

Looks like a lug length giant.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
Jiusko is certainly one of the nicest i've seen. Have you tried them ? 
About Alibaba : is this easy to order from and then follow ? This is going to help decide.

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/JIUSKO-Luxury-Men-Diver-Watch-Fashion_60781171130.html


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

BalooSD said:


> Chronopolis said:
> 
> 
> > We might never have heard of it, had things turned out differently back in 2016.
> ...


Hahaha. Americans and their tendency to make everything about themselves.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> The Steeldive/Addies flieger is my top pick atm. It's like £90 from the Steeldive store, but £70 from other random sellers. Pretty great deal, all the specs above + 200m, lume, a nice brushed case, a decent brand. B-dial would be nice too but don't think they make one.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


Saw a new steeldive diver that had a black date wheel with white numbers. Maybe they upgrade their date window flieger with that one or maybe the seller can install it for you if they are the true source of addies/steeldive. Can't hurt to ask.
That white date wheel is something I had to learn to live with, otherwise great watch. I have the unbranded, blanc dial and caseback.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

You guys are bound and determined to get this thread closed, huh?

Thanks for your opinions on pandemic politics, though. There's SUCH a shortage of that in the world right now.

It's certainly what I come to my watch forum for.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Hahaha. Americans and their tendency to make everything about themselves.


Not all of us do that or fall in line with that kind or thinking.

Back to watches... does anyone know what factory the Neymar/BLWRX come out of? Whenever I search them on AliX, Pagani Design comes up. Are they out of the same factory perhaps? Neymar/BLWRX seem to only be Amazon sellers.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

leastonh said:


> You don't want much for your money, do you? You could buy a Seiko and...erm, oh yes, hardlex. Hmm...chapter ring misalignment bingo, bezel misalignment bingo...Ok, never mind. Stick to AliEx with their fancy specs for not much money. At least with Seiko you get the NH35...I give up.


lol. Yeah AliX watches can be absolutely killer value when it comes to getting those [sapphire, stainless steel, Japanese automatic] specs. This is really where the value lies imo.

Although Seiko aren't always a bad purchase if you want something more specific or unique. i.e. if I want a £100+ dress watch I'd look at Orient/Seiko before AliX.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Okay, not on Aliexpress but this might be of interest for some others in this thread.
> (and I don't know what going on on /Chinese watches because the best of Ali is the only thread I follow on wus)
> 
> Saw this Chairman watch on Thai Lazada. 1150 thai baht are around $ 35.
> ...


Lazada has quite a few watches cheaper than Aliexpress. I got my pagani design cocktail for THB1300 ($41).


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I thought this one by 'Huayra' had pretty impressive specs, VK62, sapphire, 39mm... but then I saw the name of the store...

AU $51.25 40％ Off | watch Japanese chronograph watch VK63 quartz movement 39MM sterile dial Luminous Hands sapphire fiberglass case bracelet TO342
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dViXadl


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

For those who are interested. Here's the latest review on YouTube channel.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> About Alibaba : is this easy to order from and then follow ? This is going to help decide.
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/JIUSKO-Luxury-Men-Diver-Watch-Fashion_60781171130.html


From my experience: no. I wasn't able to order with my Alipay account I had to use a credit card. The front price is not what you pay: you have to select a shipping fee at payment time. On top of that Alibaba adds a card fee (? never seen that elsewhere) so add a couple euros more...
There is no built-in tracking like in AliExpress: the seller gave me a tracking number, then when the sh*t hit the fan and the product was returned it as me who had to ask the seller to do something and get the watch back. After 10 days of efforts 100% on my side and 0% on the seller side I decided to submit a refund and that this would be my last Alibaba purchase.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> lol. Yeah AliX watches can be absolutely killer value when it comes to getting those [sapphire, stainless steel, Japanese automatic] specs. This is really where the value lies imo.
> 
> Although Seiko aren't always a bad purchase if you want something more specific or unique. i.e. if I want a £100+ dress watch I'd look at Orient/Seiko before AliX.


Exactly. I own a few Seiko watches and have had dozens since being a teenager (long time ago!). I do love Seiko and always will. They were instrumental in my becoming obsessed with watches. If they kept their prices down to pre-silliness (ie trying to go upmarket) levels and sorted out the woeful QC, I'd still be buying them. However, they simply cannot beat some of the current crop of dive watches on Ali with anything other than their heritage. That does count for something obviously, but in affordable watch territory it isn't enough to convince me any more.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Okay, not on Aliexpress but this might be of interest for some others in this thread.
> (and I don't know what going on on /Chinese watches because the best of Ali is the only thread I follow on wus)
> 
> Saw this Chairman watch on Thai Lazada. 1150 thai baht are around $ 35.
> ...





madmak said:


> Lazada has quite a few watches cheaper than Aliexpress. I got my pagani design cocktail for THB1300 ($41).


Thanks to you both, a new site bookmarked!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> For those who are interested. Here's the latest review on YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. It was a toss up between this and the San Martin Turtle when I was looking and I ended up with the blue San Martin. I love that green with the bronze though. Looks great on a leather strap too, which has surprised me.

Good to know you got the Lobinni issue sorted.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for the review. It was a toss up between this and the San Martin Turtle when I was looking and I ended up with the blue San Martin. I love that green with the bronze though. Looks great on a leather strap too, which has surprised me.
> 
> Good to know you got the Lobinni issue sorted.


I nearly went with one of them too. There's just too many nice watches out there 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Okay, not on Aliexpress but this might be of interest for some others in this thread.
> (and I don't know what going on on /Chinese watches because the best of Ali is the only thread I follow on wus)
> 
> Saw this Chairman watch on Thai Lazada. 1150 thai baht are around $ 35.
> ...


This will look great with my Stalin, Adolf, Pot......


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I thought this one by 'Huayra' had pretty impressive specs, VK62, sapphire, 39mm... but then I saw the name of the store...
> 
> AU $51.25 40％ Off | watch Japanese chronograph watch VK63 quartz movement 39MM sterile dial Luminous Hands sapphire fiberglass case bracelet TO342
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dViXadl


Lol, attack of the clones


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

I just got am email from Ali-X this afternoon..........

Apparently the leading selling items for men are:

Socks

Boxer Shorts 

Watches of various descriptions, Digital, Analogue, Quartz and Mechanical.

Go Figure :roll:

Best regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

In the interest of keeping the peace I deleted my comment, I suggest all those who responded to it quoting me in their response to delete theirs also.




WorthTheWrist said:


> You guys are bound and determined to get this thread closed, huh?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions on pandemic politics, though. There's SUCH a shortage of that in the world right now.
> 
> It's certainly what I come to my watch forum for.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I just got am email from Ali-X this afternoon..........
> 
> Apparently the leading selling items for men are:
> 
> ...


Time to end the curfew and start showering (and dressing!)


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Thanks, but I prefer the blue dial on Engineer bracelet for $108 myself.


I have that version and although the bracelet is passable, the clasp juts out and it always caught on anything it came in contact with. it also does not taper at all so clasp is around 24mm or more. I have it on a leather strap now as it's never going near water


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I nearly went with one of them too. There's just too many nice watches out there
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


You're right there and with so many great Chinese offerings at the moment it's becoming more difficult to choose what to buy and what to pass on.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Time to end the curfew and start showering (and dressing!)


People actually still get dressed??!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I thought this one by 'Huayra' had pretty impressive specs, VK62, sapphire, 39mm... but then I saw the name of the store...
> 
> AU $51.25 40％ Off | watch Japanese chronograph watch VK63 quartz movement 39MM sterile dial Luminous Hands sapphire fiberglass case bracelet TO342
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dViXadl


I have this one, wrote about it a while ago.
Keeps better time than my digital display Casios. Not a second lost after 4 month.



spacecat said:


> Could not resist and bought one of these €30 NoName Daytonas. It seems to be really one of these VK mecha quartz movements inside.
> Dimension wise pretty similar to the Parnis Daytona, but unlike on the Parnis case, you can also screw down the big crown. Pusher at 2 & 4 can be screwed down too.
> Bracelet feels bit cheap, there is some hard resistance when you try to open it. Design follows the original clasp. Love the Parnis bracelet more. Bracket has diver extention, can be sized down to fit 5 inch half wrists.
> 
> ...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, not on Aliexpress but this might be of interest for some others in this thread.
> ...


Yawn, found the American.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I just got am email from Ali-X this afternoon..........
> 
> Apparently the leading selling items for men are:
> 
> ...


I would have guessed rubber feet would be somewhere in the mix.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Okay, not on Aliexpress but this might be of interest for some others in this thread.
> (and I don't know what going on on /Chinese watches because the best of Ali is the only thread I follow on wus)
> 
> Saw this Chairman watch on Thai Lazada. 1150 thai baht are around $ 35.


Somewhere I have one of these:


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I would have guessed rubber feet would be somewhere in the mix.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> View attachment 15109105


That was pretty much my reaction. I'm not sure if people are buying just the feet or buying an entire body a piece at a time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I would have guessed rubber feet would be somewhere in the mix.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

StephenR said:


> I thought this one by 'Huayra' had pretty impressive specs, VK62, sapphire, 39mm... but then I saw the name of the store...
> 
> AU $51.25 40％ Off | watch Japanese chronograph watch VK63 quartz movement 39MM sterile dial Luminous Hands sapphire fiberglass case bracelet TO342
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dViXadl


I clicked the link thinking it would be the "Scam Westerners" store. The actual name was almost as bad, but probably closer to the truth.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> I clicked the link thinking it would be the "Scam Westerners" store. The actual name was almost as bad, but probably closer to the truth.


A vendor calling a spade a spade is a rare thing these days. Kudos to them.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> Somewhere I have one of these:


If you're clever about it you can use it as a dual time!

Not sure how but then again, I'm not clever am I?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Has anyone taken the plunge on this?
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Custom-Logo-Super-Luminous-10ATM-Waterproof_60858468857.html

















Rather hi-specc'd for the asking price.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Jiusko is certainly one of the nicest i've seen. Have you tried them ?
> About Alibaba : is this easy to order from and then follow ? This is going to help decide.
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/JIUSKO-Luxury-Men-Diver-Watch-Fashion_60781171130.html


From what I'd seen and heard, they are definitely worth buying.
Alibaba isn't all that hard to use if you are used to Aliexpress.

I would buy it but at the moment I am suffering backlash from having too many divers.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Gentlemen, we have a new contender...


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Has anyone taken the plunge on this?
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Custom-Logo-Super-Luminous-10ATM-Waterproof_60858468857.html
> 
> View attachment 15110133
> ...


I've looked at those a few times but once you add up the sample price and shipping it works out to $125 shipped to uk. That seller is rather dodgy too as they have photoshopped stock photos of Oris watches for sale with the logos removed. I asked for actual pics and they said they only have 2d photos


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Jiusko is certainly one of the nicest i've seen. Have you tried them ?
> About Alibaba : is this easy to order from and then follow ? This is going to help decide.
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/JIUSKO-Luxury-Men-Diver-Watch-Fashion_60781171130.html


On their page they say Water Resistance 5BAR and 300M and the movement is automatic with a battery life of 2 years. Sounds they are not very reliable.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just received this beauty today 









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> From what I'd seen and heard, they are definitely worth buying.
> Alibaba isn't all that hard to use if you are used to Aliexpress.
> 
> I would buy it but at the moment I am suffering backlash from having too many divers.


Thank you, this looks like a good one i'd like to have too, i'm waiting for this corona crisis to calm down though.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> On their page they say Water Resistance 5BAR and 300M and the movement is automatic with a battery life of 2 years. Sounds they are not very reliable.


Hello ;=)
Oops, missed this. I guess this is certainly a copy/paste mistake (?) , but for sure it does not help to trust them. ⚠
I think it looks nice though :=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is really nice, shall be a good daily wearer :=)


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> On their page they say Water Resistance 5BAR and 300M and the movement is automatic with a battery life of 2 years. Sounds they are not very reliable.


I only get 1 year of battery life with my autos


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks stunning!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You guys are bound and determined to get this thread closed, huh?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions on pandemic politics, though. There's SUCH a shortage of that in the world right now.
> 
> It's certainly what I come to my watch forum for.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

WorthTheWrist said:


> You guys are bound and determined to get this thread closed, huh?
> 
> Thanks for your opinions on pandemic politics, though. There's SUCH a shortage of that in the world right now.
> 
> It's certainly what I come to my watch forum for.


Duplicate post - sorry.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Just received an update that one of my 10th anniversary purchases was accepted by the last mile carrier! Finally.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

dfwcowboy said:


> I only get 1 year of battery life with my autos


Use bigger batteries.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Hahaha. Americans and their tendency to make everything about themselves.


You mean it isn't?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Use bigger batteries.


That's what she said.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just came across this Explorer II homage and was tempted to order it just before I read the dimensions at 43mm with 24mm lug width this seems quite big, however I wonder if it is accurate...

#Aliexpress € 66,86 50%OFF | Mechanical Watch Men Automatic Top Brand Luxury Watches Mens Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Waterproof Wristwatch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUR3lq









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a bargain-hunting classic in-the-making, just like the Cadisen.
I can feel it


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Gentlemen, we have a new contender...


If they have that in a white dial panda, I am about it.

Because I think I killed my Orient solar panda chrono.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

The Steeldive 1979 that I ordered 4/16 arrived today via DHL. I was initialy impressed and excited until I realized that the lume pip is missing......









So, what is the best way to get a replacement via Alibaba?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> The Steeldive 1979 that I ordered 4/16 arrived today via DHL. I was initialy impressed and excited until I realized that the lume pip is missing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd just contact the seller and show them the picture. See what they say.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received this beauty today
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Wow, I didn't like this on the sales page, but your photo!! I want one now. That is something else. Review please! ;-)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Wow, I didn't like this on the sales page, but your photo!! I want one now. That is something else. Review please! ;-)


A review will be coming soon.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

leastonh said:


> Wow, I didn't like this on the sales page, but your photo!! I want one now. That is something else. Review please! ;-)


Honestly, any company can have a QC issue. The watch is much more than I had any reason to expect for $100. Nice lume, good bezel (if tight), nice engineer bracelet, and the case is well made. Just hoping to get a replacement that has no QC issue. Model SD-1979 BTW.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Docrwm said:


> Honestly, any company can have a QC issue. The watch is much more than I had any reason to expect for $100. Nice lume, good bezel (if tight), nice engineer bracelet, and the case is well made. Just hoping to get a replacement that has no QC issue. Model SD-1979 BTW.


Silly question, but did you check the packaging to see if the pip came off during transport? Maybe it's loose in the box.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've done a quick look video of my Kanagawa Great Wave. If anyone is interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## ilitig8 (Oct 11, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received this beauty today


Second times the charm I suppose.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Docrwm said:


> Honestly, any company can have a QC issue. The watch is much more than I had any reason to expect for $100. Nice lume, good bezel (if tight), nice engineer bracelet, and the case is well made. Just hoping to get a replacement that has no QC issue. Model SD-1979 BTW.


Just in case.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32832659660.html
This one should fit



No1VIPER said:


> I've done a quick look video of my Kanagawa Great Wave. If anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any chance for a lumeshot?


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received this beauty today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That's a remarkably beautiful dial with the Great Wave. Enjoy wearing this.

I have a kind request though, can you please post a lume shot of this. Going by the pictures on AliX the entire dial, hands along with the bezel glows so I'm really interested on a real photograph showing how it looks all lit up.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've done a quick look video of my Kanagawa Great Wave. If anyone is interested.


Not my cup of tea, but certainly interesting. The strap seems to be a bit of an afterthought. Like OK the watch is done, what about the strap? IDK, just put one of those left over 62MAS clone straps on it. Yeah, that's the ticket!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Just in case.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32832659660.html
> This one should fit
> 
> Any chance for a lumeshot?





tintin82 said:


> Congratulations! That's a remarkably beautiful dial with the Great Wave. Enjoy wearing this.
> 
> I have a kind request though, can you please post a lume shot of this. Going by the pictures on AliX the entire dial, hands along with the bezel glows so I'm really interested on a real photograph showing how it looks all lit up.


I was going to save that for the review... But I guess I'll give you guys here a sneak peak of it though.









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I've done a quick look video of my Kanagawa Great Wave. If anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Subscribed to you on Youtube. I will never have too many watch review channels in my subscription list.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I've done a quick look video of my Kanagawa Great Wave. If anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. I like the look of the watch and that dial is awesome. The strap, not so much. Is that the stock one it came with?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I was going to save that for the review... But I guess I'll give you guys here a sneak peak of it though.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Bloody heck, that's mad. I reckon you cheated and were just shining a green light on the watch! :-d


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for that. I like the look of the watch and that dial is awesome. The strap, not so much. Is that the stock one it came with?


You'll have to wait for the review for anymore information now. 
So 'make sure you're subscribed and have the bell notification turned on'... I feel dirty even typing that. That's why I never say it in the videos 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> You'll have to wait for the review for anymore information now.
> So 'make sure you're subscribed and have the bell notification turned on'... I feel dirty even typing that. That's why I never say it in the videos
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


Ouch, making us wait for more info is just cruel. I might delete my subscription for that ;-)

You have to go with what you think is right on your channel. To be honest, someone asking for a sub in their video wouldn't sway me anyway if I didn't think it was worth my time.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Ouch, making us wait for more info is just cruel. I might delete my subscription for that ;-)
> 
> You have to go with what you think is right on your channel. To be honest, someone asking for a sub in their video wouldn't sway me anyway if I didn't think it was worth my time.


That's what I've always thought too. If you enjoy the content you'll subscribe anyway.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for that. I like the look of the watch and that dial is awesome. The strap, not so much. Is that the stock one it came with?


I could be wrong, but I suspect Heimdallr just took their 62MAS homage and changed the dial and bezel.








https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/155-vintage-seiko-homage-sbdc053-spb051.html


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I could be wrong, but I suspect Heimdallr just took their 62MAS homage and changed the dial and bezel.
> 
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/155-vintage-seiko-homage-sbdc053-spb051.html


Yeah, it does look that way now you mention it. Those straps aren't the best and it's good they didn't add SHIRRYU to the dial on the wave version.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Whats the legibility like on the Great Wave? Having white hands on a predominantly white background doesn't seem right to me.


----------



## drwindsurf (Dec 6, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> You'll have to wait for the review for anymore information now.
> So 'make sure you're subscribed and have the bell notification turned on'... I feel dirty even typing that. That's why I never say it in the videos
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


Thank you for the videos...I would like to activate the bell icon so I get an email when you make new videos but you have set for children's content so I can't - not a complaint but I thought you would want to know :-!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

drwindsurf said:


> Thank you for the videos...I would like to activate the bell icon so I get an email when you make new videos but you have set for children's content so I can't - not a complaint but I thought you would want to know :-!


Thanks I appreciate that. Are you sure you can't? 
Is anyone else having this problem?

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Yeah, it does look that way now you mention it. Those straps aren't the best and it's good they didn't add SHIRRYU to the dial on the wave version.


I'm pretty sure the strap that came with my San Martin 62MAS is the same and it isn't bad as it's quite comfortable and is a good homage to the original Seiko. I'm just not sure it goes with the wave watch all that well.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I'm hoping for San Martin, Heimdallr, etc. to do their take on this...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I received my Sea-Gull Ocean Star 65th anniversary watch today. I put a review up in the affordables review section with a couple of other pics. EOL Outlet is a good seller to deal with. Communication was good and they shipped via DHL. 12 days from order to in my hands.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000926900210.html


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Thanks I appreciate that. Are you sure you can't?
> Is anyone else having this problem?
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


I tried it and the bell worked ok for me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I thought I'd write an informational post on how to deal with a dispute vs. an uncooperative seller on AliExpress:

I ordered a strap on March 7th but it never arrived (after 68 days), while I ordered 5 other items in the meantime and received them all between 20-30 days.

On Monday the strap finally reached the end of protection period. I immediately opened a dispute and the seller had the guts to ask me to cancel it and wait some more.

So I give to you the magic word to make sellers cooperative: "X star review":


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Finally caved and bought a Pagani Daytona in the sale. My first PD purchase and very impressed for $58.

It's for my wife and I know she'll appreciate some non-bracelet straps.

Does anyone know of any fitted silicone/rubber style straps that fit properly?

Thanks!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> I thought I'd write an informational post on how to deal with a dispute vs. an uncooperative seller on AliExpress:
> 
> I ordered a strap on March 7th but it never arrived (after 68 days), while I ordered 5 other items in the meantime and received them all between 20-30 days.
> 
> ...


Good move.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

1,66?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

fone said:


> 1,66?


lol

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Joepineapples said:


> Finally caved and bought a Pagani Daytona in the sale. My first PD purchase and very impressed for $58.
> 
> It's for my wife and I know she'll appreciate some non-bracelet straps.
> 
> ...


I think these should fit. Although I am not 100% sure I have seen others puthem on a Parnis Daytona with perfect fit.

I have one on a Sub case and its one of the most comfortable straps for that case.

#Aliexpress € 13,47 20%OFF | MERJUST 20mm Black White Blue Green Orange Silicone Rubber Watch Strap Watchband for Omega Seamaster Role Submariner Daytona
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOSLgW

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

dfwcowboy said:


> I received my Sea-Gull Ocean Star 65th anniversary watch today. I put a review up in the affordables review section with a couple of other pics. EOL Outlet is a good seller to deal with. Communication was good and they shipped via DHL. 12 days from order to in my hands.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000926900210.html


Gorgeous watch! What about customs fees with DHL?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Joepineapples said:


> Finally caved and bought a Pagani Daytona in the sale. My first PD purchase and very impressed for $58.
> 
> It's for my wife and I know she'll appreciate some non-bracelet straps.
> 
> ...


Just came across an even cheaper offer:

#Aliexpress € 4,31 26%OFF | Watchband 20mm Natural Rubber Silicone Watch Strap Pin Buckled Earc Mouth Strap Replacement For Rolex/Submariner!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTaPrM

I will pick one up in a different color myself! 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> Just came across an even cheaper offer:
> 
> #Aliexpress € 4,31 26%OFF | Watchband 20mm Natural Rubber Silicone Watch Strap Pin Buckled Earc Mouth Strap Replacement For Rolex/Submariner!
> 
> ...


I will probably order one myself for my Parnis daytona. Been afraid to end up with an useless strap since it's hard to find info if they fit the PD even though it's almost a 1-1 copy of the case.

But for this price, sure, why not

thanks!


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> Just came across an even cheaper offer:
> 
> #Aliexpress € 4,31 26%OFF | Watchband 20mm Natural Rubber Silicone Watch Strap Pin Buckled Earc Mouth Strap Replacement For Rolex/Submariner!
> 
> ...


I will probably order one myself for my Parnis daytona. Been afraid to end up with an useless strap since it's hard to find info if they fit the PD even though it's almost a 1-1 copy of the case.

But for this price, sure, why not

thanks!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fone said:


> 1,66?


+2,30 shipping. But a man's gotta have principles...


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Just ordered a few different types of deployent/deployment clasps from 4 different shops. Anyone have any other shops for clasps and straps that they have had good experience with? Very new to watches so attempting to try as many different types as possible without spending much money to figure out what I like.

US $6.99 | Leather Rubber Silicone Strap Clasp for Omega Watch Butterfly Buckle 16MM 18MM 20MM Black Gold Silver Rosegold Polish Shine+Tool
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dY0S6rX

US $1.50 40％ Off | 14mm 16mm 18mm 20mm New Butterfly Watch Band Deployment Buckle Folding Clasp Stainless Steel Strap for Leather Watches Band
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSVqW17

US $2.60 27％ Off | UTHAI Z09 Genuine Leather Watch Strap 20MM 22MM Stainless steel butterfly clasp Smart watch universal strap 12-24MM Watchbands
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXYdH9f

US $2.12 24％ Off | SANWOOD New Watch Black Watchbands Leather Strap Watch Band 18mm 20mm 22mm Foldable Clasp Wristband Watch Accessories Wristbands
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTgCNkd

Would also like to know some good shops for hands that would fit an NH35


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm pretty sure the strap that came with my San Martin 62MAS is the same and it isn't bad as it's quite comfortable and is a good homage to the original Seiko. I'm just not sure it goes with the wave watch all that well.


My Ventus came with one of those straps and I wore it for all of five minutes before swapping it out for something else. Are these as soft as silicone straps? I agree it doesn't go with the wave watch.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

fone said:


> 1,66?


That gave me flashbacks of the horrible time I had a decade ago as ebay powerseller shipping things from Asia to Europe.
For the cheapest products I had to deal with the worst customers.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> Gorgeous watch! What about customs fees with DHL?


None. I think the value is well bellow the threshold.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Just ordered a few different types of deployent/deployment clasps from 4 different shops. Anyone have any other shops for clasps and straps that they have had good experience with? Very new to watches so attempting to try as many different types as possible without spending much money to figure out what I like.
> 
> US $6.99 | Leather Rubber Silicone Strap Clasp for Omega Watch Butterfly Buckle 16MM 18MM 20MM Black Gold Silver Rosegold Polish Shine+Tool
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dY0S6rX


The first one is almost certainly going to have an Omega logo and as such will be counterfeit.

I've tried quite a few different straps from Ali. This is the only one I have found so far that I really liked. The price used to be less, but I think more have discovered they are pretty decent so the price has been going up. Starting at not much more you can get some decent straps on Etsy but that's another crap table of trial and error. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33007225522.html


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> I just came across this Explorer II homage and was tempted to order it just before I read the dimensions at 43mm with 24mm lug width this seems quite big, however I wonder if it is accurate...
> 
> #Aliexpress € 66,86 50%OFF | Mechanical Watch Men Automatic Top Brand Luxury Watches Mens Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Waterproof Wristwatch
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUR3lq
> ...


I have the Peter Lee version of this. Likely the same bits with a different dial. The watchcase is 42 mm and the lug width is 21 mm.
Regards
Joe


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

oinofilo said:


> Gorgeous watch! What about customs fees with DHL?


The watch was only $400. There aren't any customs fees below $800.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

leastonh said:


> My Ventus came with one of those straps and I wore it for all of five minutes before swapping it out for something else. Are these as soft as silicone straps? I agree it doesn't go with the wave watch.


I think they are silicone. They don't seem like NBR or poly.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> The first one is almost certainly going to have an Omega logo and as such will be counterfeit.
> 
> I've tried quite a few different straps from Ali. This is the only one I have found so far that I really liked. The price used to be less, but I think more have discovered they are pretty decent so the price has been going up. Starting at not much more you can get some decent straps on Etsy but that's another crap table of trial and error.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33007225522.html


Ugh, I hope that's not the case. It doesn't show it on any of the pictures. These are literally my first ever orders from AliX so I'm on a bit of a learning curve right now. If it does show up with an Omega logo, a visit to my parents garage with numerous tools should help fix it. It just looks like some nicely thick metal so I was OK with paying a bit more for it. I guess we shall see.

I've seen Etsy popping up in other threads, I'll probably start checking it out as well. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

ronnypudding said:


> I have the Peter Lee version of this. Likely the same bits with a different dial. The watchcase is 42 mm and the lug width is 21 mm.
> Regards
> Joe
> View attachment 15118353


Thanks for sharing the measurements. 21 mm thats an odd lug width...

How do you like the Peter Lee version?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> Thanks for sharing the measurements. 21 mm thats an odd lug width...
> 
> How do you like the Peter Lee version?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


You're right, it is odd. Made finding a proper fitting NATO a bit difficult.. overall, the watch is fine for what it is. The 24hr hand is off by about 5 minutes, and the lume is meh, but not horrible. All in all, for $60 not a bad watch. Keeps very good time which, after all, is kinda the point 
Regards
Joe


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Ugh, I hope that's not the case. It doesn't show it on any of the pictures. These are literally my first ever orders from AliX so I'm on a bit of a learning curve right now. If it does show up with an Omega logo, a visit to my parents garage with numerous tools should help fix it. It just looks like some nicely thick metal so I was OK with paying a bit more for it. I guess we shall see.
> 
> I've seen Etsy popping up in other threads, I'll probably start checking it out as well. Thanks for the info!


I fell for the same trap. They photoshop off the logos to make them appear legit on Ali. If it says "for Omega" or Rolex or whatever, that almost certainly means they are counterfeit. They are made for those who want accessories to go with their replica garbage watches.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ronnypudding said:


> You're right, it is odd. Made finding a proper fitting NATO a bit difficult.. overall, the watch is fine for what it is. The 24hr hand is off by about 5 minutes, and the lume is meh, but not horrible. All in all, for $60 not a bad watch. Keeps very good time which, after all, is kinda the point
> Regards
> Joe


You can always use the next size down NATO. A 1mm gap doesn't matter much on those. James Bond pulled off a much bigger gap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> The watch was only $400. There aren't any customs fees below $800.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











Where are you from??
French guy here: I have always paid 5-10% customs fees (on top of the 20% VAT) on all my watches shipped by DHL, ranging from 75€ to 300€...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> Where are you from??
> French guy here: I have always paid 5-10% customs fees (on top of the 20% VAT) on all my watches shipped by DHL, ranging from 75€ to 300€...


That's the way it works in the US. Sometimes you get lucky and don't pay custom fees on even far more expensive watches.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> That gave me flashbacks of the horrible time I had a decade ago as ebay powerseller shipping things from Asia to Europe.
> For the cheapest products I had to deal with the worst customers.


Thanks for sharing your experience  If eBay powersellers share this habit of wanting their customers who don't receive their order to just shut up, I'll make sure to stay clear of those!


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> I fell for the same trap. They photoshop off the logos to make them appear legit on Ali. If it says "for Omega" or Rolex or whatever, that almost certainly means they are counterfeit. They are made for those who want accessories to go with their replica garbage watches.


I guess that would make sense on the price difference then. Will see how it comes out when it gets here in 3 months.

At least I'll know how to decode their descriptions from now on so I don't have to pay the extra counterfeit "brand name" tax on top of having to do extra work removing their logo too. Lol


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Thanks for sharing your experience  If eBay powersellers share this habit of wanting their customers who don't receive their order to just shut up, I'll make sure to stay clear of those!


There is a 20/80 Rule of thumb in business. The bottom 20 percent of clients create 80 percent of the work. So most businesses try to figure out how to identify or price their product just above what that 20 percent would go to in order to reduce the "time suckers" from your client base and provide the rest of their clients better quality service/products.

So if you are always buying the cheapest price of whatever instead of a focus on value, it's likely you get lumped in with that bottom 20% regardless of how good a Client you are.

I think that's more on where he was leaning with his statement rather than not wanting to deal with people that didn't get what they paid for. At least that is how it read to me.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Ali straps you say?









(plus probably half a dozen already on watches)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

konax said:


> Ali straps you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 go on then, what's your best and worst straps from Ali?


----------



## JLP2 (Mar 24, 2020)

Yes, please. What are the best Ali straps?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> go on then, what's your best and worst straps from Ali?


I've had great $5 straps and horrible $20 ones. I'm more into thick/vintage Panerai-ish styled, and IMO these three are fantastic value:

#Aliexpress US $5.63 6%OFF | CHIMAERA 24mm Watch Band Genuine Leather Waterproof Durable Watch Belt Strap for 24 mm Bracelet for Men Brown https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1zOlk I liked it so much I bought it once and ordered two more

#Aliexpress US $5.32 5%OFF | Handmade vintage Crazy Horse Skin 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Leather Watch Band Straps WatchBands https://a.aliexpress.com/_BStvsm

#Aliexpress US $5.22 5%OFF | 24mm Black Vintage Genuine Leather Watch bands Double -leather Make Watch Strap For Fossil Watch https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUNwEI this one is probably "bonded" leather, but still really nice and just $7.64 shipped

As for the worst (at least in my experience), this two were quite disappointing, stiff and just not nice to feel and wear:
#Aliexpress US $12.00 | Handmade Men's Leather Strap For Brei ,18mm / 19mm / 20mm / 21mm / 22mm Black Watchband,Watch Accessories https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUQx0q

#Aliexpress US $9.99 35%OFF | Watch Strap Band Leather Retro Handmade Wristband 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm High Quality Watchband Watch Stitching Strap Belts for Men https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1YXpu

All of the perlons were bad too, but admittedly I only bought the cheaper ones.

Some of those with wild colors, croco or lizard textures etc. are usually top plastic layer on some thicker leather. 
I also haven't found a really good rubber straps, either silicone dust magnets or stiff plastic-like.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Thank you, I appreciate the input.

I have a leather strap just like the crazy horse one already, that was my first strap I purchased and agreed I like the feel a lot. Purchased it on amazon though, so had I seen this first, I would have been able to purchase two more straps with the money I saved. 

I'm really curious about a fabric and NATO strap too on if I would like one.

Did you have pretty good luck with any particular shop?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Did you have pretty good luck with any particular shop?


No, I just look randomly, save to wishlist what I like and then use image search for the best price. If any "brand" comes to my mind, I remember Totoy and Maikes were okay (but inconsistent in quality  ), Onthelevel is basically same as the well known cheapestnatostraps.com store but slightly cheaper.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

konax said:


> No, I just look randomly, save to wishlist what I like and then use image search for the best price. If any "brand" comes to my mind, I remember Totoy and Maikes were okay (but inconsistent in quality  ), Onthelevel is basically same as the well known cheapestnatostraps.com store but slightly cheaper.


Wow, I actually had no idea you could image search on the app for like items, so you have actually helped me a great deal with that, thank you!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing konax, I've added some of those to my basket!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Just ordered a few different types of deployent/deployment clasps from 4 different shops. Anyone have any other shops for clasps and straps that they have had good experience with?...
> 
> ...US $2.60 27％ Off | UTHAI Z09 Genuine Leather Watch Strap 20MM 22MM Stainless steel butterfly clasp Smart watch universal strap 12-24MM Watchbands
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXYdH9f...


I bought a Uthai 'genuine leather' strap just out of interest once, not this same one, but same brand. Let's just say, there was more genuine leather in the packaging than there was in the strap!

I've got a couple straps by Maikes, very comfortable, seems to be ok-quality leather, and their buckles are all milled and align perfectly.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought a couple Uthai 'genuine leather' straps. They seem and smelt genuine, just thin and cheap leather. I had 2 faux-leather straps from Ali and those were very different to the Uthai ones 

Though who knows. Im still not certain if the $15 genuine crocodile strap I bought not too long ago is real croc. It seems like it?


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

StephenR said:


> I bought a Uthai 'genuine leather' strap just out of interest once, not this same one, but same brand. Let's just say, there was more genuine leather in the packaging than there was in the strap!
> 
> I've got a couple straps by Maikes, very comfortable, seems to be ok-quality leather, and their buckles are all milled and align perfectly.





john_marston said:


> I bought a couple Uthai 'genuine leather' straps. They seem and smelt genuine, just thin and cheap leather. I had 2 faux-leather straps from Ali and those were very different to the Uthai ones
> 
> Though who knows. Im still not certain if the $15 genuine crocodile strap I bought not too long ago is real croc. It seems like it?


I won't be too down if the strap itself isn't the best. I'm more interested in the deployment clasp on these and just an added benefit to mess around with some different looking straps to decide what style I want to invest in for higher quality ones.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Jiusko is certainly one of the nicest i've seen. Have you tried them ?
> About Alibaba : is this easy to order from and then follow ? This is going to help decide.
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/JIUSKO-Luxury-Men-Diver-Watch-Fashion_60781171130.html


*Jiusko* is the upper end brand of Guangzhou Yonghong Watch Technology Development Co. Ltd. Their other big watch brand is *Eyki*.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> The watch was only $400. There aren't any customs fees below $800.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In which country is that? In the EU the limit in my country is 22 Euros. After that and till 150 Euros you pay VAT and a fee and then you start paying custom duties on top.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk

Edit: just saw it is for the US


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

crAss said:


> In which country is that? In the EU the limit in my country is 22 Euros. After that and till 150 Euros you pay VAT and a fee and then you start paying custom duties on top.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: just saw it is for the US


He answered to same question in previous post. USA.

Sent from my Nokia 7 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > That gave me flashbacks of the horrible time I had a decade ago as ebay powerseller shipping things from Asia to Europe.
> ...


Shipping time is simply not in the hand of the seller. Specially if you buy products from abroad, from a different continent.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> You'll have to wait for the review for anymore information now.
> So 'make sure you're subscribed and have the bell notification turned on'... I feel dirty even typing that. That's why I never say it in the videos
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


Smash that like button and check out our merch store

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Shipping time is simply not in the hand of the seller. Specially if you buy products from abroad, from a different continent.


On some level it is. They can provide upgraded shipping to say DHL or EMS or at least provide the option to the customer to use those services. I believe they also have the option of setting the expected delivery window in Ali. If a vendor advertises a 30 day shipping time knowing full well it's going to be closer to 60, that's entirely their fault.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I messaged a seller about a bezel issue I have (well after the dispute period), I was asking what they'd recommend me do. 

I sent a YouTube video of it, and then he asked me to email him, giving me 2 email addresses. Never had that before, why would a seller do that?


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I messaged a seller about a bezel issue I have (well after the dispute period), I was asking what they'd recommend me do.
> 
> I sent a YouTube video of it, and then he asked me to email him, giving me 2 email addresses. Never had that before, why would a seller do that?


Personal and work emails are the likely assumptions. Pretty standard these days. They may want to make sure they get your email as soon as you send it whether they're at work or home?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Just arrived (within three weeks) I will make some nicer shots this weekend but it doesn't get any better than this


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I messaged a seller about a bezel issue I have (well after the dispute period), I was asking what they'd recommend me do.
> 
> I sent a YouTube video of it, and then he asked me to email him, giving me 2 email addresses. Never had that before, why would a seller do that?


I had a problem with a watch that could best explained by video and not just pictures alone. Unfortunately the aliexpress internal message system doesn't allow uploads of videos just photos (the complain department allows it).
The seller asked me to to send the video to an email they gave me. I guess it's normal practice. My guess is this way it can be easily forwarded to the department/person that is the tech support/ problem solver. And internal inapp Ali communication sucks. My problem was that video was a huge file MB wise and could not be easy send as attachment.

With youtube is the issue that is not officially accessible in China, great Internet firewall. 
So I tried to subscribe to Chinese video portal, was impossible they asked for chinese tel nummer/ID.


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

spacecat said:


> I had a problem with a watch that could best explained by video and not just pictures alone. Unfortunately the aliexpress internal message system doesn't allow uploads of videos just photos (the complain department allows it).
> The seller asked me to to send the video to an email they gave me. I guess it's normal practice. My guess is this way it can be easily forwarded to the department/person that is the tech support/ problem solver. And internal inapp Ali communication sucks. My problem was that video was a huge file MB wise and could not be easy send as attachment.
> 
> With youtube is the issue that is not officially accessible in China, great Internet firewall.
> So I tried to subscribe to Chinese video portal, was impossible they asked for chinese tel nummer/ID.


Can confirm the same thing. Had an issue with an in heard headphone and the seller asked for a video on an email address. But other than that everything went smoothly afterwards.

Of all the things we have to deal with them this is the least I would be worried since email was used only for the attachment to be sent and the rest through Ali.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> *Jiusko* is the upper end brand of Guangzhou Yonghong Watch Technology Development Co. Ltd. Their other big watch brand is *Eyki*.


Hello ;=)
Thanks  Some of us may have tried Eyki already.

I'd like to try a Jiusko but i'm "afraid" of buying on Alibaba, not used to it, and buyers experience described above did not really look nice.

With this company name i searched with a search engine and it gave me this https://gzyonghong.en.alibaba.com/ and also this one
https://www.made-in-china.com/showroom/yhlouisa 
I then looked the site and watches category but there are so many pages ... Is there a good criteria/ way to sort them out ? Province, business type ?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

One of my March orders that's been in the ether just arrived.

I have never before been attracted to a "skeleton watch." But then I saw this one and liked it, saw a YouTube video of it and really liked it.

First impressions in-hand, it exceeds my already high expectations. It definitely looks and feels above standard Ali-Ex quality, and totally worth the $55 I paid for it.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Have had bad experience with Ailang. They falsely claim sapphire in their listing for their Nomos homage. Also the watch feels cheap and loses 5-10 minutes everyday. Hope yours works better


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

madmak said:


> Have had bad experience with Ailang. They falsely claim sapphire in their listing for their Nomos homage. Also the watch feels cheap and loses 5-10 minutes everyday. Hope yours works better


I'd confirm, but my $9.99 hardness tester is turning out to be junk. One moment it shows something as sapphire, the next not.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> I think these should fit.


Thank you.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> They have various sales all the time, but the 3 big ones are in the spring around March, one in June, and another around November.


Of the three main sales on Ali, is there one which is generally better/bigger than the others, or is it more of a case by case situation depending on the seller?


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Well well, gentlemen, what do we have here?

https://www.pagani.design/product/pagani-design-1662-pepsi/
https://aliexpress.ru/item/4001037561342.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.be9d2e0eqHH0eA

OMG, I wanna pull the trigger on that Pepsi or Batman, but I need to get sure the bezels are ceramics. Those should be way better than Parnis, basing on my PD experience with 43mm Hulk and Rainbow Daytona Skeleton.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

CNY, 11/11 & 12/12
Biggest among them being 11/11


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Of the three main sales on Ali, is there one which is generally better/bigger than the others, or is it more of a case by case situation depending on the seller?


It definitely does vary between sellers, but Singles' Day - 11/11, is the biggest sale day in China. The other major sales can be cheaper on certain items, than 11/11. I can't imagine only buying watches one week per year. We Americans don't only buy items on Black Friday, or Cyber Monday.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> ...We Americans don't only buy items on Black Friday, or Cyber Monday.


Yeah, I've noticed!!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Escapement Time is relatively cheap now.
The Build quality is supposedly better than the Tisell and mayhaps even better than San Martin's own offerings
https://wrwatches.com/collections/e...ent-time-steel-flieger?variant=29294742012013


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

konax said:


> I've had great $5 straps and horrible $20 ones.


Thank you for this - very useful. I put a bunch in my cart, and realised for the first time in years of buying straps I had selected 3 from the same store. So, obviously, I'm questioning the total shipping and would like it combined. I messaged the store, but no reply. Has anyone done similar and how does it work?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Joepineapples said:


> Thank you for this - very useful. I put a bunch in my cart, and realised for the first time in years of buying straps I had selected 3 from the same store. So, obviously, I'm questioning the total shipping and would like it combined. I messaged the store, but no reply. Has anyone done similar and how does it work?
> 
> View attachment 15123403


Already done that: in my case the seller answered with consolidated shipping fee then created a temporary page with the total amount I had to pay. Went smoothly (almost always the case when the seller has good communication).


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

alex_oz said:


> Well well, gentlemen, what do we have here?
> 
> https://www.pagani.design/product/pagani-design-1662-pepsi/
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/4001037561342.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.be9d2e0eqHH0eA
> ...


Looks great!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Pagani Design are stepping up their game, looks like they're competing with Parnis' GMT's.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this store on Alibaba, looks extremely promisin'
https://gelaishi.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-814925111/Automatic_Mechanical_Watch.html

Most of their watches they sell have an ETA-2824 movement.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...tomatic-movement-automatic_1600050979647.html







https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...Watch-Akires-Wristwatch-With_62390769981.html







https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...cal-Luxury-Wrist-Watches-ETA_62377675207.html



































https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Men-Automatic-Watch-Swiss-Movt-Mechanical_62359788075.html








Their Miyota 8215 divers also look nice
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/AKIRES-Custom-LOGO-Diving-Watch-200m_62244799269.html















https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/AKIRES-Waterproof-Diver-Watch-Automatic-200m_62244780072.html


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> I think these should fit. Although I am not 100% sure I have seen others puthem on a Parnis Daytona with perfect fit.
> 
> I have one on a Sub case and its one of the most comfortable straps for that case.
> 
> ...


When you say you have one on a sub case, do you mean the Pagani Design 43mm sub?

I'm looking for a rubber strap for this one and if love to get one that has been confirmed to fit without leaving ugly gaps between the case and strap.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

alex_oz said:


> Well well, gentlemen, what do we have here?
> 
> https://www.pagani.design/product/pagani-design-1662-pepsi/
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/4001037561342.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.be9d2e0eqHH0eA
> ...


I messaged the seller. He confirmed ceramic bezel and shared some pictures 









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Karan Kohli said:


> I messaged the seller. He confirmed ceramic bezel and shared some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know or recognise the movement please?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this store on Alibaba, looks extremely promisin'
> https://gelaishi.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-814925111/Automatic_Mechanical_Watch.html


Had a long chat with them. They use genuine ETA movement but it is made in CHina (by ETA, parts are made in Switzerland). The domed sapphire version looks stunning. Will be around $200 shipped to US/UK

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Akires-Swiss-ETA-2824-Chinese-Mechanical_62135669410.html


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Sogeha said:


> Does anyone know or recognise the movement please?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I wondered the same. Not one I've encountered before. Mr. HoustonReal, is this one you can shed any light on please?

The Batman version is sooooo tempting.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Steeldive is looking to supplant Pagani design for the best-value submariner homage on the market.
I think they might even succeed in doing so by the virtue of having better lume.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1954-Steeldive-New-Arrival-In-May_62591825511.html











































Specs:
Model No.: SD1954 automatic dive watch
Case diameter: 41mm
Bezel: Ceramic 
Waterproof: 200 Meters
Movement: NH35 
Case material: 316L Stainless Steel
Watch Glass: Sapphire Glass
Band Width: 20mm


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

leastonh said:


> I wondered the same. Not one I've encountered before. Mr. HoustonReal, is this one you can shed any light on please?
> 
> The Batman version is sooooo tempting.


Not from Houston 
but Mingzhu DG5833


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I wondered the same. Not one I've encountered before. Mr. HoustonReal, is this one you can shed any light on please?
> 
> The Batman version is sooooo tempting.


I believe it's an error on the sellers part. just checked the 5833 movement and saw the skydweller GMT movement. the one with the Sub 24hr Dial.
so unless they just took that out, it's probably using the typical DG3804.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> go on then, what's your best and worst straps from Ali?


I have quite a few. I'd recommend these:

#Aliexpress ￡10.30 27%OFF | Anbeer Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm Vintage Crazy Horse Leather Replacement Bracelet Stainless Steel Buckle
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZodjqz

#Aliexpress ￡11.58 20%OFF | MAIKES Watch accessories watchbands 18mm - 26mm brown vintage oil wax leather watch band for samsung gear s3 Fossil watch strap
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZRZxhT

#Aliexpress ￡10.31 24%OFF | EACHE Popular Special Hole Design Watch Bands Genuine Calfskin Leather Racing Band Watchband Straps 18mm 20mm 22mm
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dW1zlOH

#Aliexpress Your ￡0.84 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSYrHt7

#Aliexpress Your ￡0.84 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYw5MHr

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive is looking to supplant Pagani design for the best-value submariner homage on the market.
> I think they might even succeed in doing so by the virtue of having better lume.
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1954-Steeldive-New-Arrival-In-May_62591825511.html


if those prices come to Ali-X it will for sure be a better deal. not only the Lume, but probably a better bracelet, better movement, and proper water resistance.
I'm not sure what it is, but the dial just looks.....off to me.

Edit: no applied indecies....that's what it is. Just looks weird on a supercased watch.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

BTW, supposedly Anbeer makes a Horween strap... kinda looks the part, but I'm not willing to gamble for $21
#Aliexpress US $21.87 12%OFF | Anbeer Leather Watchband 18mm 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm 23mm 24mm Men Women Black Brown Horween Leather Calfskin Watch Strap Bracelet
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dV2bbGt


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

konax said:


> BTW, supposedly Anbeer makes a Horween strap... kinda looks the part, but I'm not willing to gamble for $21
> #Aliexpress US $21.87 12%OFF | Anbeer Leather Watchband 18mm 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm 23mm 24mm Men Women Black Brown Horween Leather Calfskin Watch Strap Bracelet
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dV2bbGt


How do you make a $2 strap into a $40 strap? Just add Horween in the description.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> How do you make a $2 strap into a $40 strap? Just add Horween in the description.


It also helps if you package it in a nice box and include a spring bar tool. I bought a similar strap and I'm pretty sure the exterior leather was Horween, but the rest of the strap left a lot to be desired. Just like this one it had decorative hand stitching on the top, but machine stitching on the pleather backing material and the two were just glued together. I suspect the whole thing is going to start coming apart after a couple of years if not sooner.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> The watch was only $400. There aren't any customs fees below $800.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? In Italy the threshold is 23€. :-(


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

dfwcowboy said:


> after a couple of years if not sooner.


You're putting way too much faith in it lol. 
Here's a Maikes strap after few weeks of wearing it last summer and a single dip in sea water (like a minute). I tried saving it by washing, oiling and waxing, but it didn't help much. Too bad, the material seemed quite okay. Though I guess it's cool in it's own way, if somebody wants that worn out vintage look.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Quint1980 said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


But the movement?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

What are some things to look out for as signs that the stitching is bad / cosmetic? 

Is a strap without stitching on the sides usually glued together and not as durable?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

oinofilo said:


> But the movement?


Probably a DG I would expect in any gmt at this price.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Karan Kohli said:


> I messaged the seller. He confirmed ceramic bezel and shared some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm in for a Coke!

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> What are some things to look out for as signs that the stitching is bad / cosmetic?
> 
> Is a strap without stitching on the sides usually glued together and not as durable?


Not necessarily, might be one thick piece of leather where only the lug part is like bent and twisted underneath, then glued and sewn. Personally, I try to look at the pictures, inside the buckle holes to see if there are multiple layers, because that sometimes indicates that there is only a thin layer of real leather on the outside and the rest is filled with scraps - but, again, if the materials are good it is not always a bad thing. Also Ali pics might be deceiving. All in all, it's not so easy


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

Has anyone bought this watch? Any impressions or actual non photoshopped photos?

€ 27,65 48％ Off | Men Watches 2019 Luxury Brand Minimalist.Wrist Watch Waterproof Male Black Mesh.Stainless Steel Analog 40mm Relogio Masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d9bCA7T


----------



## rat.killer (May 15, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Sounds like shipping is still rougher than I thought.
> 
> I ordered something 11 days ago and it departed country of origin after a week, which seems decent. I hope stuff starts moving


I have 4 or 5 orders from the March Ali sale that all show departed country of origin in early April. None of them have any tracking scans for over a month since. i will eventually get them all refunded but its going to be a chore. With the shipping situation, you either pay for DHL shipments of if that is not cost effective, buy locally. Aliexpress shipping is completely out of sorts for now.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Agreed.....shipping is all over the place at the moment....I’ve items from March not here yet...some are...some from April here...some not....it’s literally a crapshoot....and the tracking....uh....yeah....that’s a stretch of the definition....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

I ordered two straps from separate sellers in one order on 2nd May. The one detailed below arrived this morning, just less than 2wks from China and bizarrely, the fastest delivery I have ever had from AliEx! Go figure.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000262948795.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2a104c4dWVIDNX

These are becoming my fave straps. The elastic is so comfortable, you forget it's there.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

leastonh said:


> I ordered two straps from separate sellers in one order on 2nd May. The one detailed below arrived this morning, just less than 2wks from China and bizarrely, the fastest delivery I have ever had from AliEx! Go figure.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000262948795.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.2a104c4dWVIDNX
> 
> ...


This is one of my favorite stores for nato straps... really good quality, the best of Alix for me so far.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Sogeha said:


> Does anyone know or recognise the movement please?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro





turdbogls said:


> I believe it's an error on the sellers part. just checked the 5833 movement and saw the skydweller GMT movement. the one with the Sub 24hr Dial.
> so unless they just took that out, it's probably using the typical DG3804.


The Mingzhu "DG5833" is an unbranded Dixmont DG3804 clone, also manufactured in Guangzhou. Pagani Design listings have historically been misleading/inaccurate concerning their actual calibers, and will often state "Seagull 2813", or some such nonsense.

Using a Mingzhu movement would save a couple of dollars compared to a branded Dixmont, so who knows until one gets opened up? I've never been able to find out who actually produces "Mingzhu" movements, but my best guess would be former Dixmont employees started a factory to produce cloned DG movements.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Well well, gentlemen, what do we have here?
> 
> https://www.pagani.design/product/pagani-design-1662-pepsi/
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/4001037561342.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.be9d2e0eqHH0eA
> ...


This looks like it could be a huge hit for them. Their 43mm sub homage made a huge splash. Their Daytona homage garnered some raves as well. Here's hoping this one proves similarly successful. It'd be great to have a (hopefully better) alternative to the Parnis GMT Master homage.


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> These are becoming my fave straps. The elastic is so comfortable, you forget it's there.
> 
> View attachment 15125463


LOL, the only shipping option to my country is DHL costing just slightly over $142.

Talk about shipping disruption, this is getting completely crazy.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Using a Mingzhu movement would same a couple of dollars compared to a branded Dixmont, so who knows until one gets opened up? I've never been able to find out who actually produces "Mingzhu" movements, but my best guess would be former Dixmont employees started a factory to produce cloned DG movements.


Thanks! Regarding reliability are those movements anywhere near such workhorses as NH35 & Miyota 8215? 
I mean, I'm pretty happy now with the PD Sub (one biggest flaw it is 43mm, not 40mm). But if the PD GMT utilises the same movement as in Parnis GMT, there's no need to overpay for PD, cause parnis is around $10-15 cheaper and comes on Jubilee. 
My biggest concern with those Parnis'es that you cannot spill a drop of water on them - they leak like hell. I had a Parnis Sub which leaked in the shower LOL


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

alex_oz said:


> Thanks! Regarding reliability are those movements anywhere near such workhorses as NH35 & Miyota 8215?
> I mean, I'm pretty happy now with the PD Sub (one biggest flaw it is 43mm, not 40mm). But if the PD GMT utilises the same movement as in Parnis GMT, there's no need to overpay for PD, cause parnis is around $10-15 cheaper and comes on Jubilee.
> My biggest concern with those Parnis'es that you cannot spill a drop of water on them - they leak like hell. I had a Parnis Sub which leaked in the shower LOL


The Dixmont movements are on a par with the Sea-Gull ST16/ST17 line, but most Chinese manufacturers and consumers rank them inferior in reliability to the Japanese calibers. Many of the most popular Chinese brands sold in China, use Japanese movements, including Rossini, Ebohr, Tian Wang, Fiyta and Beijing Watch Factory. Both Starking and Corgeut offer versions of some models with a choice of Chinese calibers, or Miyota 82xx movements for a modest price increase.

The brand name, Chinese mid-grade movements will last years, and are not the Tongji junk you find in $20 automatics. I'm not sure how bad a Mingzhu clone is, compared to an actual Dixmont. It would be nice to know which version is being used in the PD.

BTW - Dixmont is now owned by *Citychamp Watch & Jewelry Group Ltd.* (Rossini, Ebohr, Eterna, Rotary, Corum, etc.), so even they have decided the vertical integration savings of using Dixmont movements in their Rossini and Ebohr lines, wouldn't be acceptable to Chinese consumers.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> Already done that: in my case the seller answered with consolidated shipping fee then created a temporary page with the total amount I had to pay. Went smoothly (almost always the case when the seller has good communication).


I asked but got this response. I'm not sure he/she knows what they're doing, or maybe they know exactly what they're doing?!

Any advice? Thanks again.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Letter T said:


> LOL, the only shipping option to my country is DHL costing just slightly over $142.
> 
> Talk about shipping disruption, this is getting completely crazy.


Where are you located? I'm in the Netherlands and just placed another order with them... free shipping 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I am really worried with 4 parcels in the mail. All show having departed country of origin in late March, but now the Singapore mail tracking does not find the numbers anymore...17track, cainao etc shows the same information as the AliExpress app.
Also all orders got extended automatically till the end of March but I don't think I will be getting them...


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Joepineapples said:


> I asked but got this response. I'm not sure he/she knows what they're doing, or maybe they know exactly what they're doing?!
> 
> Any advice? Thanks again.
> 
> View attachment 15125985


Simplify the question, most of AliX sellers only understand very basic english... Something like "hello, I want to purchase 3 straps from your store. I do not want to pay 3 shipping fees. What do you propose ?"


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Letter T said:


> LOL, the only shipping option to my country is DHL costing just slightly over $142.
> 
> Talk about shipping disruption, this is getting completely crazy.


Wow, it might be cheaper to wait for lockdown to end and fly to China to pick one up in person!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Karan Kohli said:


> I messaged the seller. He confirmed ceramic bezel and shared some pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not be surprised when the blue and red bezel is still something else then ceramic, aluminium or titanium.
For the full black or half black I have no doubt that they are ceramic. Colour combination where non of the colours is black are more difficult to produce and therefore have higher production cost.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

My second strap arrived this morning (see post #16736). Same order placed on 2nd May, different seller, 2wks to the UK!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000561688269.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.53ec4c4dhuSrxG

Not my pic...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Bart.-Jeroen said:


> Just arrived (within three weeks) I will make some nicer shots this weekend but it doesn't get any better than this


very nice, which movement did you pick? and is the colour the shell selection?


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> Where are you located? I'm in the Netherlands and just placed another order with them... free shipping
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Funny thing--I'm getting everything (I think), though slowly, but one watch was shipped via PostNL, and the tracking seems to show it was sent via rail from China to Rotterdam and then handed over to the Dutch postal service. I presume transatlantic air shipping is less of a mess than transpacific shipping.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Decided to get myself a Sugess tourbillon with a aventurine dial.








Definitely not one of the cheapest watches on Ali, but the quality is good. I've only had it a day or so, but here are the first impressions.

The case work is pretty good, with brushed sides and some polish on the side of the bezel and case back to break it up. The lugs have a polished bevel too, which isn't very pronounced since the top of the lugs is polished too though.








Everything on the dial looks good too, and I can't find any meaningful flaws on the dial, markers or hands. There's a polished metal circle around the cutout to the tourbillion which has some very slight rough edges, but you need to be really close to see it, and see it from the right angle.







The dial is of course really good to look at, and since it's aventurine it plays with light in a way that just can't be captured in pictures.

It has a seagull st8230 movement, which looks pretty good.







When getting close it has the usual eastern "industrial" type of Genève stripes, which aren't as finely brushed up close. It does have a slight bit of machine made anglage though, but it's only visible when you look very closely.








Timing wise it's around +3 sec a day on the wrist so far. I put it on my time grapher and the amplitude is decent, although not the best, at around 270. The variance in the different positions was around -10/+12, although most of the time it kept within -5/+7.








Overall I'm very impressed with the quality and happy about the watch.


----------



## tommyblas (Jun 30, 2015)

#Aliexpress C$ 25.65 50%OFF | Biden Luxury Watch Men Top Brand Leather Strap Chronograph Waterproof Sports Quartz Wrist Watch Mens Fashion Business Male Clock
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTYXIPf

So now we know what Hunter Biden was up to in China!

This is not meant to be political by the way, nor is it any sort of endorsement of the watch - just the name caught my eye.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> Timing wise it's around +3 sec a day on the wrist so far. I put it on my time grapher and the amplitude is decent, although not the best, at around 270.


Measuring amplitude accurately depends on knowing the correct lift angle. It's notoriously hard to find the lift angle for Sea-Gull movements as they don't publish them. Are you sure you have the right one?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This Starking with stainless steel, sapphire crystal and Miyota 8205 movement will be $58 in a little sale they're having in a day or so. Looks good!

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d680bap


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Measuring amplitude accurately depends on knowing the correct lift angle. It's notoriously hard to find the lift angle for Sea-Gull movements as they don't publish them. Are you sure you have the right one?


Yeah I know, I couldn't fint the right lift angle either, so I took the universal 52 degrees. I can't know if it's exactly the right amplitude, but it does give an approximation, since most modern movements aren't too far from 52, from what I could read at least.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody know how to open the Nakzen pagode watch? Can't seem to find the right way. Friction ball doesn't work and no way to place a screwdriver under it.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This Starking with stainless steel, sapphire crystal and Miyota 8205 movement will be $58 in a little sale they're having in a day or so. Looks good!
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d680bap


Huh, that's actually a decent looking watch. Fitted strap looks good too.


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

crAss said:


> I am really worried with 4 parcels in the mail. All show having departed country of origin in late March, but now the Singapore mail tracking does not find the numbers anymore...17track, cainao etc shows the same information as the AliExpress app.
> Also all orders got extended automatically till the end of March but I don't think I will be getting them...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I'm the same. Tracking states left country 30/4 and nothing since. Singapore tracking did state that couldn't find number for a period but can now


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> Yeah I know, I couldn't fint the right lift angle either, so I took the universal 52 degrees. I can't know if it's exactly the right amplitude, but it does give an approximation, since most modern movements aren't too far from 52, from what I could read at least.


That's true, in many instances it gets you in the ballpark because many movements are close to a lift angle of 52 as they are in the range of 50-54. So this gets you pretty close with a lot of the most popular movements like most of the ETAs and their clones, most modern Seiko and Miyota movements, etc. The problem is movements which have a lift angle that is significantly different and there's plenty of them out there. I have no idea what the lift angle might be for Sea-Gull tourbillon movements, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if it's significantly different from the magic 52 number and if this is the case that could account for a low amplitude on the timegrapher.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> That's true, in many instances it gets you in the ballpark because many movements are close to a lift angle of 52 as they are in the range of 50-54. So this gets you pretty close with a lot of the most popular movements like most of the ETAs and their clones, most modern Seiko and Miyota movements, etc. The problem is movements which have a lift angle that is significantly different and there's plenty of them out there. I have no idea what the lift angle might be for Sea-Gull tourbillon movements, but it wouldn't surprise me at all if it's significantly different from the magic 52 number and if this is the case that could account for a low amplitude on the timegrapher.


Very true, which is also why I take it with a grain of salt. The main objective was to get the timing variances in different positions.

Maybe I'll try to contact seagull for some information on the lift angle at some point. I'm not sure if they'll respond though, I've heard they aren't the best at responded to questions about their movements.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> Very true, which is also why I take it with a grain of salt. The main objective was to get the timing variances in different positions.
> 
> Maybe I'll try to contact seagull for some information on the lift angle at some point. I'm not sure if they'll respond though, I've heard they aren't the best at responded to questions about their movements.


It might be worth a try, but I wouldn't hope for much. There is a way to determine the lift angle yourself which looks easy on youtube, but is actually a bit tricky. If you get it right you can come a lot closer to the actual number.


----------



## Karan Kohli (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi does anyone has any experience with these vintage style homage watches on alix? They look nice for the price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi does anyone has any experience with these vintage style homage watches on alix? They look nice for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had one a while back... There's a post on this thread somewhere. It wasn't great... The bezel was really loose and the watch ended up stopping working altogether after about a month.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> It might be worth a try, but I wouldn't hope for much. There is a way to determine the lift angle yourself which looks easy on youtube, but is actually a bit tricky. If you get it right you can come a lot closer to the actual number.


I asked Sugess, and they told me lift angle is 49. So put it on again, and amplitude is around 280 degrees, with a slight variance up and down.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My 7-year-old son wants a dive watch-style watch with clicking, rotating bezel. It doesn't actually matter if it has diving specs.

Anyone know of any small ones on Ali? Anything under 40 mm would be useful. Searching ladies watches only ends with with, well, ladies watches.

The best option is probably an Invicta ladies diver that's down around 32mm I think. But $40 to $50 us quite a bit more than I want to pay in this endeavor.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi does anyone has any experience with these vintage style homage watches on alix? They look nice for the price.


I do not, but the look of that isn't really vintage at all other than the dial and hands. If you really like the look of a sterile vintage diver, you might want to check out helenarou. The prices I'm sure are significantly higher, but so is the quality.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My 7-year-old son wants a dive watch-style watch with clicking, rotating bezel. It doesn't actually matter if it has diving specs.
> 
> Anyone know of any small ones on Ali? Anything under 40 mm would be useful. Searching ladies watches only ends with with, well, ladies watches.
> 
> The best option is probably an Invicta ladies diver that's down around 32mm I think. But $40 to $50 us quite a bit more than I want to pay in this endeavor.


#Aliexpress € 3,36 Pikachu Children's Watches Quartz JM88 https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6fyAAn


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

So what is everyone getting at tomorrow's sale? I'm giving another chance to the Steeldive 1979 (Squale Ocean) even 30€ more than AliBaba I'm trusting AE more ; also a Corgeut Railmaster 'blue jeans' and an Skmei drum watch probably.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> WorthTheWrist said:
> 
> 
> > My 7-year-old son wants a dive watch-style watch with clicking, rotating bezel. It doesn't actually matter if it has diving specs.
> ...


He says he wants one "more like a grown-up watch."


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My 7-year-old son wants a dive watch-style watch with clicking, rotating bezel. It doesn't actually matter if it has diving specs.
> 
> Anyone know of any small ones on Ali? Anything under 40 mm would be useful. Searching ladies watches only ends with with, well, ladies watches.
> 
> The best option is probably an Invicta ladies diver that's down around 32mm I think. But $40 to $50 us quite a bit more than I want to pay in this endeavor.


How about a quartz Invicta. You can get them pretty cheap and they come in various colors and sizes. It might be fun for him to choose one. I'm considering one for my boy, who's also 7, but has a thick wrist already.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My 7-year-old son wants a dive watch-style watch with clicking, rotating bezel. It doesn't actually matter if it has diving specs.
> 
> Anyone know of any small ones on Ali? Anything under 40 mm would be useful. Searching ladies watches only ends with with, well, ladies watches.
> 
> The best option is probably an Invicta ladies diver that's down around 32mm I think. But $40 to $50 us quite a bit more than I want to pay in this endeavor.





WorthTheWrist said:


> He says he wants one "more like a grown-up watch."


Bam! Boy's Casio Quartz Watch Dial Analogue Display Black Resin Strap and Black Dial LRW-200H-1B / $19.99 (from Amazon.com)









[edit] googling "boy watch rotating bezel" actually works pretty good. Next one is from AE:
#Aliexpress € 3,86 children quartz watch luminous hands simple design nylon https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6UbL4J









Plenty of others on Amazon eBay etc. E.g. the "Ravel silicone watch camouflage" look neat:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> So what is everyone getting at tomorrow's sale? I'm giving another chance to the Steeldive 1979 (Squale Ocean) even 30€ more than AliBaba I'm trusting AE more ; also a Corgeut Railmaster 'blue jeans' and an Skmei drum watch probably.


I've seen quite a few items showing a higher price on the upcoming "sale" than they have currently! Typical Aliexpress sale then. 

I'll be keeping an eye on the Pagani Design sub and the Daytona - if the price goes low enough I might bite.

I have a Skmei drum watch due to arrive any day now and I'm planning to mod it, will be sure to post a few photos.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I have a Skmei drum watch due to arrive any day now and I'm planning to mod it, will be sure to post a few photos.


I'm sure we're thinking of the same mod


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> He says he wants one "more like a grown-up watch."


I'm not sure where you are in the world, but if you are in the USA, I wouldn't recommend AliExpress right now because of how unreliable/ slow shipping is right now.

I was originally going to suggest the Wenger Sea Force 36mm in blue, but I did not see it on Amazon this morning when I looked. However, someone in another thread posted it is available at Certified Watch Store for $60. It is a legitimate 200 meter quartz diver (and Swiss!). I've purchased from CWS before and they are a reputable company.

I actually bought this very watch for one of my kids who is into watches. And I have the larger, 43mm variant. The blue photographs kind of bright (and it isn't navy), but it looks very nice in person.

Anyway, this is the one that I would get.

https://www.certifiedwatchstore.com...ovement-black-dial-ladies-watch-0621-102.html

Edit: I should mention they've been discontinued for a while now and are getting harder to find.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, this store has a great price on the Cadisen C8097 for the sale, does anyone have any experience with this shop?

Is Aussie dollars they'll have it for around $35 less than Cadisen official store on a normal day, and almost $10 less than their sale price...

CADISEN Men Watches Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch MIYOTA 9015 Top Brand Luxury Real Diamond Watch Curved Sapphire Glass Clock
https://a.aliexpress.com/_Bf8lbesL


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> So, this store has a great price on the Cadisen C8097 for the sale, does anyone have any experience with this shop?
> 
> AU $202.12 42％ Off | CADISEN Men Watches Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch MIYOTA 9015 Top Brand Luxury Real Diamond Watch Curved Sapphire Glass Clock
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Bf8lbesL


That is a really good price.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> That is a really good price.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Sorry, hadn't seen your reply when I edited my post (to add more price info).

I don't need this watch, and with limited pay money of my own at the moment (3x kids, wife, mortgage, you know how it is!) I'm always in debate about where to spend the crumbs I can scrape together from eBaying other junk. Your review keeps convincing me I need this one!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Sorry, hadn't seen your reply when I edited my post (to add more price info).
> 
> I don't need this watch, and with limited pay money of my own at the moment (3x kids, wife, mortgage, you know how it is!) I'm always in debate about where to spend the crumbs I can scrape together from eBaying other junk. Your review keeps convincing me I need this one!


If you're going to get one, you won't really beat that price. 
Perhaps this will help you make your mind up.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> If you're going to get one, you won't really beat that price.
> Perhaps this will help you make your mind up.
> 
> 
> ...


You say that like I haven't re-watched that one several times over the weekend 

Maybe you can help, I would love to see a pic of this Cadisen next to the comparable Starking, mainly to see the difference in the 'white' dials under the same lighting.

My only reservation with the Cadisen, is the logo...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> You say that like I haven't re-watched that one several times over the weekend
> 
> Maybe you can help, I would love to see a pic of this Cadisen next to the comparable Starking, mainly to see the difference in the 'white' dials under the same lighting.
> 
> My only reservation with the Cadisen, is the logo...


Oh ok 
Do you mean the Nakzen? As I don't have a white Staking. I only have a black dial one.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> Bam!


Thank you!

I was going to go with that Casio in a compromise, as I understand that the bezel is bi-directional and doesn't click. Will check out these other ones.

UPDATE: The boy concurred this is sufficiently grown-up looking, and we're going with the women's version of this one. About $13 total shipped from U.S.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dW0EroJ


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

m3ga said:


> Anybody know how to open the Nakzen pagode watch? Can't seem to find the right way. Friction ball doesn't work and no way to place a screwdriver under it.


There's a small notch on the top right hand side that you can get a case knife under. As you can tell from the scratches I had a really fun time trying to get mine open. The easiest way I've found is to use a hand-lever set or one of those 4 bladed bezel openers


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> I'm not sure where you are in the world, but if you are in the USA, I wouldn't recommend AliExpress right now because of how unreliable/ slow shipping is right now.


I've made 3 orders this month. One has been received (shipped via DHL), the other two seem to be progressing normally. One order from last month is stuck in US customs for almost a month. So not so reliable here either.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> I'm not sure where you are in the world, but if you are in the USA, I wouldn't recommend AliExpress right now because of how unreliable/ slow shipping is right now.
> 
> I was originally going to suggest the Wenger Sea Force 36mm in blue, but I did not see it on Amazon this morning when I looked. However, someone in another thread posted it is available at Certified Watch Store for $60. It is a legitimate 200 meter quartz diver (and Swiss!). I've purchased from CWS before and they are a reputable company.
> 
> ...


Shipping is weirdly, wildly inconsistent right now. I got one Ali order in two weeks. Another took about four. Another a month-and-a-half and another order from late March is off in the Bermuda Triangle or something. It's a total crap shoot.

That's a great, legit watch you recommend. I own and enjoy Wengers. But I was looking to go the VERY cheap route at this point, until he demonstrates he will be a watch wearer.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Waldo67 said:


> There's a small notch on the top right hand side that you can get a case knife under. As you can tell from the scratches I had a really fun time trying to get mine open. The easiest way I've found is to use a hand-lever set or one of those 4 bladed bezel openers
> View attachment 15131895


Oh man! Sorry to see you had a tough time with the case back. If you want to avoid the scratches, try keeping a towel/cloth on top of the case back while you manipulate the tab with the knife. If the knife slips, it will be stopped by the towel/cloth.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> ...But I was looking to go the VERY cheap route at this point, until he demonstrates he will be a watch wearer.


Good move. My eldest is 9, I gave him a Swatch watch when he turned 7, I think he wore it once... He loves playing with my watches and trying them on, enjoys helping swap bands or doing a y maintenance or mods, he took an old Casio digital and put a pleather strap on it, gushed over how it looked 'retro' and 'cool'... wore it back to his Mum's place and I never saw it again!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

dup...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Oh ok
> Do you mean the Nakzen? As I don't have a white Staking. I only have a black dial one.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


Oh, I just assumed you had the Starking, seems like everyone who does reviews has had that one too!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

StephenR said:


> So, this store has a great price on the Cadisen C8097 for the sale, does anyone have any experience with this shop?
> 
> Is Aussie dollars they'll have it for around $35 less than Cadisen official store on a normal day, and almost $10 less than their sale price...
> 
> ...


So... what's the story with a shop advertising a sale price, but then not honouring it when the sale rolls around?! Perhaps I'll just wait for the next 'real' AliExpress sale...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Oh, I just assumed you had the Starking, seems like everyone who does reviews has had that one too!


I do have one, but the black dial version, not the white.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My 'Trend Spotting' sales order:
Corgeut Railmaster for 65€ (discounted using 70 coins).









Steeldive 1979 on bracelet for 124€ (using seller discount + 136 coins)









And now for the waiting part...


----------



## jakartans (Oct 7, 2019)

Anyone have a good experience or recommendation to get a rubber / silicon strap from AliExpress that doesn't dust magnet


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

mougino said:


> My 'Trend Spotting' sales order:
> Corgeut Railmaster for 65€ (discounted using 70 coins).
> 
> 
> ...


Love that Corgeut. How do you justify it to those who say it's a Railmaster ripoff? That's a serious question, because I'm considering buying one myself.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

jakartans said:


> Anyone have a good experience or recommendation to get a rubber / silicon strap from AliExpress that doesn't dust magnet


Look for ones made from NBR (nitril) or silicone. Those made out of anything that starts with poly are dust magnets. If you can get past the dust magnet part those straps aren't too bad. They are soft, durable, don't give off fowl odors, and are cheaper.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Fritz64 said:


> Love that Corgeut. How do you justify it to those who say it's a Railmaster ripoff? That's a serious question, because I'm considering buying one myself.


You mean those three people that comment on it online? I think you can get away with not reacting to them. 



dfwcowboy said:


> don't give off fowl odors


Interesting!


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Fritz64 said:


> Love that Corgeut. How do you justify it to those who say it's a Railmaster ripoff? That's a serious question, because I'm considering buying one myself.


You don't have to justify to anyone. None of their business what you buy


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This Starking with stainless steel, sapphire crystal and Miyota 8205 movement will be $58 in a little sale they're having in a day or so. Looks good!
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d680bap


Sweet watch. Think I prefer the black dial.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Interesting!
> 
> View attachment 15133031


At least spell check fixed the typo. Well almost anyway.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Fritz64 said:


> Love that Corgeut. How do you justify it to those who say it's a Railmaster ripoff? That's a serious question, because I'm considering buying one myself.


I don't  I wear what I like and don't justify myself to strangers. But if I had to, I'd say the 'CORGEUT' logo is written pretty big?


----------



## PSILVA (Oct 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> My 'Trend Spotting' sales order:
> Corgeut Railmaster for 65€ (discounted using 70 coins).
> 
> 
> ...


What movement has the Corgeaut?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

PSILVA said:


> What movement has the Corgeaut?


Sea-Gull.
There is another store selling an upgraded version with Miyota 8215 for an additional $15-20.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I would love this Courgeut watch in a quartz version.....


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> Sea-Gull.
> There is another store selling an upgraded version with Miyota 8215 for an additional $15-20.


I like the Sea-Gull ST16 series better than the Miyota 8 series.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CAVXlFPHEle/

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I like the Sea-Gull ST16 series better than the Miyota 8 series.


I have excellent experience with the two, maybe a slight preference for the Sea-Gull, but many forum users prefer the Miyota


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CAVXlFPHEle/
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> ...


 great minds think alike.
Any chance of a YouTube review?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> great minds think alike.
> Any chance of a YouTube review?


I'll get around to doing a review at some point. Once I've done the 'Great Wave' review. Which is coming very soon.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> I have excellent experience with the two, maybe a slight preference for the Sea-Gull, but many forum users prefer the Miyota


I think the reason why more people prefer the Miyota is because it enjoys the virtue of being a Japanese movement vs the stigma of being a Chinese one.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I think the reason why more people prefer the Miyota is because it enjoys the virtue of being a Japanese movement vs the stigma of being a Chinese one.


Yep, I trust them more. Based on word of mouth, I would only really trust a Seagull movement to have some long-term reliability in a Sea-Gull watch. Whereas Miyota and Seiko movements have proven themselves to be workhorses and last for many years unserviced. And some watches with seagull movements are so dirt cheap; I really doubt they are as reliable. I think the Miyota and Seiko movements being a bit more pricey and desirable has a reason, beyond just the 'anti-China' stigma.

That said, if you're happy with getting ~5 years out of your affordable watch and don't care beyond that, I wouldn't be bothered about it. Especially with basic build-quality and mineral glass etc, the exterior might not even outlive the interior; might as well save ~$15 (if there's an option) and go with the Seagull.

But if you want a good shot at it lasting 10-20 years unserviced, I would definitely stick to Miyota/Seiko.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> I think the reason why more people prefer the Miyota is because it enjoys the virtue of being a Japanese movement vs the stigma of being a Chinese one.


Not going to pay an up charge for a not hacking or hand winding watch, I have a Corgeut Railmaster and Aqua Terra with the Seagull. Will the Seagull crap out before the Miyota yes it will but it will be more functional to me.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Karan Kohli said:


> Hi does anyone has any experience with these vintage style homage watches on alix? They look nice for the price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The movement is a crapshoot, but as a base for modding, it's good. Replaced the A2836 with a Tissot 2836 and installed a rivet bracelet.

The bezel is a press fit, not unlike the original watch this homages, so it is consistent. Same with the acrylic crystal. I have a couple for other projects, bought off ebay for $55.

If you're handy, it's a good find.









Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I have excellent experience with the two, maybe a slight preference for the Sea-Gull, but many forum users prefer the Miyota





dfwcowboy said:


> I think the reason why more people prefer the Miyota is because it enjoys the virtue of being a Japanese movement vs the stigma of being a Chinese one.





john_marston said:


> Yep, I trust them more. Based on word of mouth, I would only really trust a Seagull movement to have some long-term reliability in a Sea-Gull watch. Whereas Miyota and Seiko movements have proven themselves to be workhorses and last for many years unserviced. And some watches with seagull movements are so dirt cheap; I really doubt they are as reliable. I think the Miyota and Seiko movements being a bit more pricey and desirable has a reason, beyond just the 'anti-China' stigma.
> 
> That said, if you're happy with getting ~5 years out of your affordable watch and don't care beyond that, I wouldn't be bothered about it. Especially with basic build-quality and mineral glass etc, the exterior might not even outlive the interior; might as well save ~$15 (if there's an option) and go with the Seagull.
> 
> But if you want a good shot at it lasting 10-20 years unserviced, I would definitely stick to Miyota/Seiko.





Tjcdas said:


> Not going to pay an up charge for a not hacking or hand winding watch, I have a Corgeut Railmaster and Aqua Terra with the Seagull. Will the Seagull crap out before the Miyota yes it will but it will be more functional to me.


The Chinese movements are pretty good, but the Japanese calibers are being continually improved. The latest Diashock and Parashock systems used by Seiko and Miyota, seem like a significant improvement over the Incabloc and KIF systems used by Chinese manufacturers. Additionally, Chinese consumers value imported movements over domestically produced calibers, and it's very hard to convince them to buy anything with Chinese made internals. CityChamp Watch and Jewelry own the two largest Chinese watch brands, Rossine and EBOHR, and they use Japanese movements, despite CityChamp also owning Dixmont.

After Fiyta took over Beijing Watch Factory, they switched from Beijing's in-house movements to the Miyota 821A. The new director is on record as stating that Beijing's movements could not match the quality of Miyota. Beijing had been producing refined and upgraded versions of Chinese 2813 calibers, and they were fully decorated and had increased jewel counts. Most of their SB12 and B16ZR movement contained 27 jewels, compared to the standard 22 jewels found in Dixmonts. Some newer Miyota 821As now have a hacking feature, and Beijing slaps on a custom rotor.

I think John Marston summed it up, the mid-grade Chinese movements should last for several years, but the Japanese movements can last decades. YMMV


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Disregard.

Another inaccurate/dishonest Ali listing.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Firecrow911 said:


> The movement is a crapshoot, but as a base for modding, it's good. Replaced the A2836 with a Tissot 2836 and installed a rivet bracelet.The bezel is a press fit, not unlike the original watch this homages, so it is consistent. Same with the acrylic crystal. I have a couple for other projects, bought off ebay for $55.If you're handy, it's a good find.Sent from my overpriced data plan.


Did you get one with a Hi-Beat 2836 clone rather than the usual 2813? That would be a bargain for the price.


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

Waldo67 said:


> Did you get one with a Hi-Beat 2836 clone rather than the usual 2813? That would be a bargain for the price.


Considering the keyless went fubar in about a month, I would say it was just pure junk, but I got in on a group deal for the Tissot 2836 movement and its as smooth as butter and rock solid on crown setting movements.

I look at it like this - the case, bezel, crystal and bracelet are worth at least $55. If the movement works, bonus, if not, replace it. Its still a good deal as long as you can source a good deal on the movement, which I was able to do (group buy).


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Chinese movements are pretty good, but the Japanese calibers are being continually improved. The latest Diashock and Parashock systems used by Seiko and Miyota, seem like a significant improvement over the Incabloc and KIF systems used by Chinese manufacturers. Additionally, Chinese buyer value imported movements over domestically produced calibers, and it's very hard to convince them to buy anything with Chinese made internals. CityChamp Watch and Jewelry own the two largest Chinese watch brands, Rossine and EBOHR, and they use Japanese movements, despite CityChamp also owning Dixmont.


KIF is used by Rolex and Incabloc is used in most ETAs, Omegas, and other Swiss brands along with Sea-Gull. I'd be surprised if there's any data that shows Diashock or Parashock are empirically better.



HoustonReal said:


> After Fiyta took over Beijing Watch Factory, they switch from Beijing's in-house movements to the Miyota 821A. The new director is on record as stating that Beijing's movements could not match the quality of Miyota. Beijing had been producing refined and upgraded versions of Chinese 2813 calibers, and they were fully decorated and had increased jewel counts. Most of their SB12 and B16ZR movement contained 27 jewels, compared to the standard 22 jewels found in Dixmonts. Some newer Miyota 821As now have a hacking feature, and Beijing slaps on a custom rotor.
> 
> I think John Marston summed it up, the mid-grade Chinese movements should last for several years, but the Japanese movements can last decades. YMMV


I would agree with that statement, but i wouldn't classify Sea-Gull's movements to be mid grade in comparison to all Chinese movements. There's a lot of crap that comes out of China which produces the stigma attached. Trying to sell a watch with a Chinese movement is just more of a challenge regardless of how good the movement actually is. If for no other reason it kills the resale value should you want to flip it. As far as how long a Sea-Gull movement will last, I'm not sure anyone knows for sure. They are certainly better than they used to be, and 10 years ago they weren't bad.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I do have one, but the black dial version, not the white.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


I guess I'd be really interested to see it next to any 'pure white' dial, just for comparison. If you had a chance to snap a quick pic I'd really appreciate it.

Also curious, the Maikes strap you have on it, is that the 'light brown'? I've got the red and dark brown of that same strap and love them, but like the lighter colour on this watch.

Cadisen official store has further reduced their C8097 (on the app), so now I just have to decide whether to get it on leather (which I'll probably never use...) or Milanese...


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Update on Lobinni - they claimed to have shipped the parcel via PostNL but they never did. it showed no tracking data and now they claim the order was returned to them so now have to file dispute to get money back. Avoid these scammers.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

My Skmei drum watch arrived yesterday, which was pretty fast considering the current shipping situation.

Initial impressions were better than expected. The case is a fingerprint magnet but it is a more reasonable size than some of the other models and takes 22mm straps, which is perfect. The bracelet looks pretty horrible, but I expected that. The dial was the surprise - it looks pretty good and you could wear it just fine as it is but where's the fun in that? 

I took it apart this morning to mod it, threw away the janky bracelet and put it on a black leather strap that I had kicking around.

I've always like the 'skeletonised' look of the Bulova Spaceview and although this is completely different, I feel like this has a similar kind of vibe going on. I like seeing the electronics - appeals to my electronic engineering background! 

On to the pics!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> My Skmei drum watch arrived yesterday, which was pretty fast considering the current shipping situation.
> 
> Initial impressions were better than expected. The case is a fingerprint magnet but it is a more reasonable size than some of the other models and takes 22mm straps, which is perfect. The bracelet looks pretty horrible, but I expected that. The dial was the surprise - it looks pretty good and you could wear it just fine as it is but where's the fun in that?
> 
> ...


That's great! A huge improvement on the stock look and easy to do.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Fritz64 said:


> Love that Corgeut. How do you justify it to those who say it's a Railmaster ripoff? That's a serious question, because I'm considering buying one myself.


I've never felt the need, Don't care. Think what you like, wear what you want

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Fritz64 said:


> Love that Corgeut. *How do you justify* it to those who say it's a Railmaster ripoff? That's a serious question.


I 'd say:


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> Not going to pay an up charge for a not hacking or hand winding watch, I have a Corgeut Railmaster and Aqua Terra with the Seagull. Will the Seagull crap out before the Miyota yes it will but it will be more functional to me.


Some of the Corgeut Railmaster's with the Miyota 8 series ARE hacking and hand winding, not the ones on AliExpress, but from a vendor with similar pricing. I posted this up quite earlier in the thread.
And i LOVE my Railmaster!!! Put it on a yellow ostrich strap. (its the one with yellow on the dial..


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

I guess you could always snatch an old Omega movement from the bay of E and fit it to the Courgette, just to mess with them

No, not a rip off, boutique custom job


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> Not going to pay an up charge for a not hacking or hand winding watch, I have a Corgeut Railmaster and Aqua Terra with the Seagull. Will the Seagull crap out before the Miyota yes it will but it will be more functional to me.


The Miyota in my Corgeut Railmaster hacks and hand winds.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Some of the Corgeut Railmaster's with the Miyota 8 series ARE hacking and hand winding, not the ones on AliExpress, but from a vendor with similar pricing. I posted this up quite earlier in the thread.
> And i LOVE my Railmaster!!! Put it on a yellow ostrich strap. (its the one with yellow on the dial..


https://manbuworld.com/products/

I should add that I purchased from here primarily because at the time, the CRs were not available on a bracelet from AliExpress. I was also pleasantly surprised that the shipping only took a few days to get to me in Texas (3 days, I think). And of course, the movement hacks and hand winds.

Other forum members have purchased from here with similar results.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


>


Awesome! Would look even cooler with some colored copper cables glued here and there, a la electricianz:


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> Awesome! Would look even cooler with some colored copper cables glued here and there, a la electricianz:


Yeah, just don't try and take it through airport security... lol


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sogeha said:


> I guess you could always snatch an old Omega movement from the bay of E and fit it to the Courgette, just to mess with them
> 
> No, not a rip off, boutique custom job
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Awesome! Would look even cooler with some colored copper cables glued here and there, a la electricianz:


 I did think of that and may still do it! But only if I can make it look as cool as that.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My latest review on YouTube is now live, for anyone who is interested.






https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Awesome! Would look even cooler with some colored copper cables glued here and there, a la electricianz:


Both of those look very cool!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> Update on Lobinni - they claimed to have shipped the parcel via PostNL but they never did. it showed no tracking data and now they claim the order was returned to them so now have to file dispute to get money back. Avoid these scammers.


I did a video on my YouTube channel about these and they're crappy customer service.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I guess I'd be really interested to see it next to any 'pure white' dial, just for comparison. If you had a chance to snap a quick pic I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Also curious, the Maikes strap you have on it, is that the 'light brown'? I've got the red and dark brown of that same strap and love them, but like the lighter colour on this watch.
> 
> Cadisen official store has further reduced their C8097 (on the app), so now I just have to decide whether to get it on leather (which I'll probably never use...) or Milanese...


It doesn't really show up in pictures. It's more something you have to see in person, as it's very subtle. 
As for the strap I have on... It's actually the dark brown one.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

En_Nissen said:


> Yeah I know, I couldn't fint the right lift angle either, so I took the universal 52 degrees. I can't know if it's exactly the right amplitude, but it does give an approximation, since most modern movements aren't too far from 52, from what I could read at least.





En_Nissen said:


> I asked Sugess, and they told me lift angle is 49. So put it on again, and amplitude is around 280 degrees, with a slight variance up and down.


Cool to have that info. Without it, so long as you input the same value of lift angle every time you do a timing run, you can in theory still keep track of the relative decline of amplitude of a movement over time. Better of course to have the real value though. |>



mrwomble said:


> I've always like the 'skeletonised' look of the Bulova Spaceview and although this is completely different, I feel like this has a similar kind of vibe going on. I like seeing the electronics - appeals to my electronic engineering background!
> 
> On to the pics!


I like this mod, but I find the presence of a minutes track (and even a minuterie!) baffling on a digital watch. I'd be sorely tempted to paint the chapter ring flat black - or maybe some other color for fun of it - to get rid of it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I like this mod, but I find the presence of a minutes track (and even a minuterie!) baffling on a digital watch. I'd be sorely tempted to paint the chapter ring flat black - or maybe some other color for fun of it - to get rid of it.


But wait.. there's worse


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Cool to have that info. Without it, so long as you input the same value of lift angle every time you do a timing run, you can in theory still keep track of the relative decline of amplitude of a movement over time. Better of course to have the real value though. |>
> 
> I like this mod, but I find the presence of a minutes track (and even a minuterie!) baffling on a digital watch. I'd be sorely tempted to paint the chapter ring flat black - or maybe some other color for fun of it - to get rid of it.


As Mougino points out, there are worse options! 

I opted to leave that minute track in for visual interest and to hide the black plastic movement holder but you could always flip it over to show the plain silver underneath.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> KIF is used by Rolex and Incabloc is used in most ETAs, Omegas, and other Swiss brands along with Sea-Gull. I'd be surprised if there's any data that shows Diashock or Parashock are empirically better.
> 
> I would agree with that statement, but i wouldn't classify Sea-Gull's movements to be mid grade in comparison to all Chinese movements.


I was referring to the DG28/DG38 movements, and the Sea-Gull ST16/17 calibers, as being "mid-grade (better than a Tongji or ST6, but below the ETA clones and tourbillons). I'd also note the Sea-Gull ST25 line is hard to classify, since it's a high quality, clean sheet design, but only 21,600 bph. The DG2813 and Sea-Gull ST1612 were designed to be less expensive replacements for the Miyota 8215.









*ETA Etashoc* (Novodiac by Incabloc, but not the standard Incabloc design used in Chinese movements)
















*Rolex Paraflex*


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I was referring to the DG28/DG38 movements, and the Sea-Gull ST16/17 calibers, as being "mid-grade (better than a Tongji or ST6, but below the ETA clones and tourbillons). I'd also note the Sea-Gull ST25 line is hard to classify, since it's a high quality, clean sheet design, but only 21,600 bph. The DG2813 and Sea-Gull ST1612 were designed to be less expensive replacements for the Miyota 8215.
> 
> *ETA Etashoc* (Novodiac by Incabloc, but not the standard Incabloc design used in Chinese movements)


My ST2130s have the Novodiac but I'm sure Sea-Gull is still using the standard Incabloc design on their lower grade ST16/17 lines. I know there's a lot of claims out there about improvements in anti-shock designs, but these are manufacturer's claims from what I've seen. For instance, Rolex claims their system is better than Inacbloc, but do we really have anything other than Rolex's word on this? Is there any ISO standard the older design can't pass that the newer one's can?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> My latest review on YouTube is now live, for anyone who is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vid review. What a stonking watch that is. The dial is perfectly done with the hands and indices clearly visible and yet they don't detract from the dial. I'm not sure about the date window though...

The white bezel is a nice choice as it doesn't take focus away from the dial either and frames it well.

And the lume!! Wow!

Congrats on a great purchase.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Found a seller that sells only the cases of those new vintage offerings.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> My latest review on YouTube is now live, for anyone who is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice watch. I was expecting at least twice the price too when I clicked the link to check it out at the store.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone has an idea what I could expect from an offer like this? 
Will it be a seagull handwind, stainless steel case as promised in the specifications? 
Note that not all colour variants have an onion crown.

Send the seller a question if the dial is sterile, no answer yet.

Next to my concern that it is a legit watch and not just some alloy junk and fake is the size. Diameter is already gigantic from my point of view (prefer sub 39s), but what is the lug to lug distance here? Looks short in proportion. 
A 26 Euro handwind watch with a small seconds is really tempting.









#Aliexpress € 27,04 66%OFF | AAA quality Gold Stanless Steel 126603 Seagull Handwinder Luxury Brand Designer Mens Watch Man Wristwatches Watches
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXGA2Ix


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Anyone has an idea what I could expect from an offer like this?
> Will it be a seagull handwind, stainless steel case as promised in the specifications?
> Note that not all colour variants have an onion crown.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXGA2Ix


The pictures appear to show a Sea-Gull ST36, and if that's what you get it's amazing they are offering the watch at the price as the wholesale cost on the movement alone should be close to their price for an entire watch. So I really wouldn't expect much from the rest of the watch, and really I wouldn't even expect it to have a Sea-Gull movement even though that's what the picture appears to show. The watch will be large by virtue of the Asian 6497 clones are large just as the ETA 6497s are. You usually don't see them much smaller than 43-44mm.

If I were looking for one of these types of watches, I'd probably look to the ones Parnis makes. You'll pay a bit more for them, but I'm pretty sure you will get a better product with less of a surprise on what you actually got when you open the package.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000103397182.html


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Found a seller that sells only the cases of those new vintage offerings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, do you have a link or the name of the seller?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

So yeah this Pagani Design PD-1651 is basically like the Yachtmaster and Deepsea Sea-Dweller had an underdeveloped baby who didn't grow past the Submariner 40mm, but hell, you can also see it just as a Submariner with a Deepsea Sea-Dweller dial and a Yachtmaster bezel insert. On top of this Pagani decided to call it Explorer. When you own this it's like you have four Rolexes in one. It's a meal deal!

I decided to call it James, because It's a James Cameron-ish dial and I put it on a James Bond-Ish nato (and in Italian the word watch is male).

Nothing wrong with the bracelet I actually really like it, but I decided to use it on a Cadisen Conquest homage because that watch looks sweet on a bracelet.

Some people complained about the bezel action and I can confirm it's quite poor and it even started slipping clockwise, but I managed to fix it. 
If you decide to dive in and try to make it better learn from my mistake:

Everywhere online they show that to take off the bezel you have to pry it off with a blade between the case and the bezel. I tried and the thing just does not come off. Luckily I protected the case and I didn't damage it (I ended up with a nice big cut on my left index finger though).

To take the bezel off this thing, you have to remove the bezel insert first, peel off the polygonal bezel spring retainer that you see poking out from under the bezel (like i saw online on some Invicta divers), and then the actual bezel just comes off.

The clicking is achieved by a little pin that's sitting on a little spring in a hole in the case at around 4 o'clock (similar system to a click ball just with a pin instead). I found that flipping this pin upside down (it's symmetric as far as I could see) and tightening the angles of the polygonal bezel spring retainer a little (just bending them gently inward) made the bezel much more solid, firm in position, and the clicking is much crisper, no backplay at all and most importantly no clockwise slippage anymore.

Just make sure that when you put it back together the polygonal bezel spring retainer is fully in place in the groove around the crystal (it's a little tricky and you've gotta really push it down but totally doable) and it'll keep the bezel down firmly attached and close to the case.

I'm thinking that probably these watches are assembled in a rush in the factory with little QC and maybe they installed the pin upside down, or they didn't sit the polygonal bezel spring retainer fully in position. Hence why some people complain about the bezel and some other don't. Who knows, it's fixable anyway and it's much better now, weird clicking system though!

Now I just need to wait for my finger to heal let me know if you want a pic of that too

I hope this will be helpful for someone!

Here's some pics (of the watch, not of my finger).





















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Arrived yesterday after a 20 day journey from Guangzhou, an outrageous bargain.........









Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ragl said:


> Arrived yesterday after a 20 day journey from Guangzhou, an outrageous bargain.........
> 
> View attachment 15138737
> 
> ...


Awesome look on the fabric strap!


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> So yeah this Pagani Design PD-1651 it's basically like the Yachtmaster and Deepsea Sea-Dweller had an underdeveloped baby who didn't grow past the Submariner 40mm, but hell, you can also see it just as a Submariner with a Deepsea Sea-Dweller dial and a Yachtmaster bezel insert. On top of this Pagani decided to call it Explorer. When you own this it's like you have Four Rolexes in one. It's a meal deal!
> 
> I decided to call it James, because It's a James Cameron-ish dial and I put it on a James Bond-Ish nato (and in italian the word watch is male).
> 
> ...


Thanks for this write up. Hopefully I won't need to fix that when I get mine, but good to know on how to take off the bezel since I will definitely do that at some point when I feel a bit more comfortable modding.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Ragl said:


> Arrived yesterday after a 20 day journey from Guangzhou, an outrageous bargain.........
> 
> View attachment 15138737
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Thanks for this write up. Hopefully I won't need to fix that when I get mine, but good to know on how to take off the bezel since I will definitely do that at some point when I feel a bit more comfortable modding.


Not a problem! I hope it can save some headaches and prevent someone else from getting injured!

I felt really stupid when I just saw the bezel lifting up with ease after removing the wire.

Lesson learned I guess 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Heithel said:


> So yeah this Pagani Design PD-1651 is basically like the Yachtmaster and Deepsea Sea-Dweller had an underdeveloped baby who didn't grow past the Submariner 40mm, but hell, you can also see it just as a Submariner with a Deepsea Sea-Dweller dial and a Yachtmaster bezel insert. On top of this Pagani decided to call it Explorer. When you own this it's like you have four Rolexes in one. It's a meal deal!
> 
> .....
> Now I just need to wait for my finger to heal let me know if you want a pic of that too
> ...


Much appreciated for the detailed information. Can you also help to take a couple of pictures of the side profile and the back? Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

madmak said:


> Update on Lobinni - they claimed to have shipped the parcel via PostNL but they never did. it showed no tracking data and now they claim the order was returned to them so now have to file dispute to get money back. Avoid these scammers.


That's too bad. Mine did get a PostNL tracking number and PostNL shows it being in transit to the US after passing through their sorting in the Netherlands. I suspect yours got lost in the long train ride from China to Rotterdam.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

watchustebbing said:


> Much appreciated for the detailed information. Can you also help to take a couple of pictures of the side profile and the back? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure no probs!






















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Anyone has an idea what I could expect from an offer like this?
> Will it be a seagull handwind, stainless steel case as promised in the specifications?
> Note that not all colour variants have an onion crown.
> 
> ...


Nice find. Will buy it. now that my lobinni is not arriving, this should scratch the handwind itch


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

This is less than what I paid just for the movement earlier this year. Just placed an order too, if the case or dial are bad at least I'll have some spare parts for projects.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

madmak said:


> Nice find. Will buy it. now that my lobinni is not arriving, this should scratch the handwind itch


Watch out, it's 43mm

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Ah great pics! Thanks Heithel!

I find some of the casebacks protrude too much and sits wobbly on the wrist. And some are flat but broad (large diameter), which feels awkward on the wrist. 

This Pagani looks pretty decent. How do you find it on your wrist, without the nato strap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Schaffelaer said:


> Watch out, it's 43mm
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


I love big watches! 43mm is sweet spot though I also love my Addies Tuna which is 46mm


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

watchustebbing said:


> Ah great pics! Thanks Heithel!
> 
> I find some of the casebacks protrude too much and sits wobbly on the wrist. And some are flat but broad (large diameter), which feels awkward on the wrist.
> 
> ...


No problem, my pleasure!

The caseback is not rounded or anything being glass and it doesn't stick out of the case too much. The watch sits nice and flat on the wrist with or without the nato on.

Today I was actually noticing how thin this looks on wrist even on nato (bear in mind that I modded my nato to become a single pass) which is pleasantly surprising for a diver!

The "wobbliness" might have something to do with the wrist shape, but it my case seems all good, and I haven't seen anyone complaining about it so should be ok!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

watchustebbing said:


> I find some of the casebacks protrude too much and sits wobbly on the wrist.


My Doxa being a case in point. The flat part of the caseback has a small diameter (only 24mm) and puts the weight of the watch and bracelet (190g) into a smaller area on the top of the wrist, so it can be a bit uncomfortable. My wrist isn't properly flat and this made it hard to find the right position at first. The watch and bracelet being so large (42mm case width without crown) and heavy doesn't help. It took a couple of weeks wearing the Doxa to get used to the feel of it.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

One of my 3/27 order arrived today! It's a Carnival T25 tritium casual watch. Rhonda quartz (Chinese version), sapphire glass, on a bracelet.

Initial impressions are good for the overall build quality and dial legibility. The only knock I have is that I should have gone with the green tritium as the blue is a bit weak.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Hi, do you have a link or the name of the seller?


Sure

#Aliexpress US $23.50 6%OFF | Case accessories 40mm men's acrylic glass aluminum ring 316L stainless steel case for 8215 Mingzhu2813 movement
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6SB2PN

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

madmak said:


> I love big watches! 43mm is sweet spot though I also love my Addies Tuna which is 46mm


Then it's not very difficult to find a hand winder on Ali; the Unitas type movements are pretty big themselves and are the most prevalent and reliable ones around

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you happen to know the size of the bezel insert?



kovy71 said:


> Sure
> 
> #Aliexpress US $23.50 6%OFF | Case accessories 40mm men's acrylic glass aluminum ring 316L stainless steel case for 8215 Mingzhu2813 movement
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6SB2PN
> ...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Sleestax said:


> Initial impressions are good for the overall build quality and dial legibility. The only knock I have is that I should have gone with the green tritium as the blue is a bit weak.


I have two Epoch watches with T25 tubes. One has blue, the other has green. The green is slightly brighter, but not that much really. All T25 tubes come from the same manufacturer. The main difference is the length. So I wouldn't expect the tubes in your watch to be all that different from mine.

If this is your first tritium tube watch, at first look they are a bit disappointing if you are used to applied lume. Applied lume looks great immediately after exposing it to a light source and then going into a dark area because the lume is at its brightest while your eyes still haven't acclimated. A tritium tube watch at that point will be just adequate. Then as the night progresses your eyes become acclimated and the regular lume fades while the tubes are just as bright as always. That's when you gain a greater appreciation for tubes, or at least I did.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> If this is your first tritium tube watch, at first look they are a bit disappointing if you are used to applied lume. Applied lume looks great immediately after exposing it to a light source and then going into a dark area because the lume is at its brightest while your eyes still haven't acclimated. A tritium tube watch at that point will be just adequate. Then as the night progresses your eyes become acclimated and the regular lume fades while the tubes are just as bright as always. That's when you gain a greater appreciation for tubes, or at least I did.


Indeed: turn out the lights, and tritium disappoints. Reevaluate an hour later? Tritium wins every time.

I really, really regret the disappearance of tritium paint. Seems like it must have been relative safe to deal with older tritium dials. Anyone know what was the last nail in the coffin of tritium paint?

Tritium tubes are the next best thing, but it seems a step backward, lovely though they are.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I really, really regret the disappearance of tritium paint. Seems like it must have been relative safe to deal with older tritium dials. Anyone know what was the last nail in the coffin of tritium paint?


My 1977 and 1982 Rolex have it. I'm not sure how much longer it was used. I don't remember what year it was when mine finally quit completely. I seem to remember at the 15 year point it was still going strong, but I really don't know how much it had faded by that point.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> My 1977 and 1982 Rolex have it. I'm not sure how much longer it was used. I don't remember what year it was when mine finally quit completely. I seem to remember at the 15 year point it was still going strong, but I really don't know how much it had faded by that point.


My recollection is that tritium paint was in use up until 2000 or so, give or take a year or two. I wonder what killed it. Misguided, kneejerk legislation, or wise legislation based on a downside I in my ignorance haven't thought of? I'd give about 505:50 odds either way. :-d Still, I'd love to know the stated reason whether sensible or not.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> I have two Epoch watches with T25 tubes. One has blue, the other has green. The green is slightly brighter, but not that much really. All T25 tubes come from the same manufacturer. The main difference is the length. So I wouldn't expect the tubes in your watch to be all that different from mine.
> 
> If this is your first tritium tube watch, at first look they are a bit disappointing if you are used to applied lume. Applied lume looks great immediately after exposing it to a light source and then going into a dark area because the lume is at its brightest while your eyes still haven't acclimated. A tritium tube watch at that point will be just adequate. Then as the night progresses your eyes become acclimated and the regular lume fades while the tubes are just as bright as always. That's when you gain a greater appreciation for tubes, or at least I did.


I'm a tritium fan and this is my fourth tritium watch. I'm not surprised by the brightness, just the difference between the blue tubes versus the green. Green appears brighter. The orange is about the same in all of my watches.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> My recollection is that tritium paint was in use up until 2000 or so, give or take a year or two. I wonder what killed it. Misguided, kneejerk legislation, or wise legislation based on a downside I in my ignorance haven't thought of? I'd give about 505:50 odds either way. :-d Still, I'd love to know the stated reason whether sensible or not.


As far as why tritium paint disappeared I'm not entirely sure. It might be due to occupational exposure caused legislation against it, but actually I think one reason is because products like superluminova were found to be better. At least that's what I seem to remember hearing about why Rolex made the switch, whenever that was. There were down sides to using tritium like discoloration and possible deterioration of other parts of the watch.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> Sure
> 
> #Aliexpress US $23.50 6%OFF | Case accessories 40mm men's acrylic glass aluminum ring 316L stainless steel case for 8215 Mingzhu2813 movement
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6SB2PN
> ...


This case from the same seller looks like a pretty good deal - sapphire, ceramic bezel and a solid bracelet with glidelock.








These cases are a good basis for modding. There's dozens of different types of ceramic bezel available on Ali and they can also take sloped SKX bezels from Namoki and DLW (possibly other sellers as well) plus they take standard 28.5mm dials so there's plenty of choice around. They can fit a wide variety of movements - Miyota 82, 2813s, DG3804 GMT, ETA 2836 clones, Hangzhou 6460 GMT etc.

If you can live with a small gap above the dial I got an NH36 to fit in one using the dial from my old SNK793 (I had to trim the dial feet because it's a 4 o'clock dial) - the movement holder is a nice snug fit so the stem height could be set correctly.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Sleestax said:


> I'm a tritium fan and this is my fourth tritium watch. I'm not surprised by the brightness, just the difference between the blue tubes versus the green. Green appears brighter. The orange is about the same in all of my watches.


My blue one is nearly as bright as the green. In fact it's almost too bright. In the middle of the night it practically lights up half the room.


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Who makes a better GMT, Pagani Design or Parnis?


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

sage626700 said:


> Who makes a better GMT, Pagani Design or Parnis?


I don't think I've seen an actual proper review of the PD GMT yet...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

sage626700 said:


> Who makes a better GMT, Pagani Design or Parnis?


I have a 43mm Bliger GMT which is probably the same as the Parnis. There are a few reviews on here about those models, I think there was a thread dedicated to then on the Chinese sub-forum too. I rate mine highly and it gets a lot of wear.

I don't think there are any reviews of the PD yet either, it's only just come out, but PD have a pretty good reputation here so they're likely to be good with the caveats that the bezel may have some slop/backplay and the bracelet is likely to have sharp edges. Having said that, I have a PD Deepsea homage (the larger sub) and will be picking up another one in blue shortly!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Have you seen this thread?
https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51693363


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Sure
> 
> #Aliexpress US $23.50 6%OFF | Case accessories 40mm men's acrylic glass aluminum ring 316L stainless steel case for 8215 Mingzhu2813 movement
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6SB2PN
> ...


Thanks, appreciated. Good find, notice they sell with bracelet as well for not much more which is a pretty good deal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

sage626700 said:


> Who makes a better GMT, Pagani Design or Parnis?


Don't forget Corgeut (not a Rolex but a Tudor GMT homage)


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

SteelDive 1996AC















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've got one of these coming in Friday. It got delayed as I had to pay a customs fee, but Royal Mail's online payment thing is screwed up so I had to try calling. Which was a nightmare.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I've got one of these coming in Friday. It got delayed as I had to pay a customs fee, but Royal Mail's online payment thing is screwed up so I had to try calling. Which was a nightmare.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Calling Royal Mail does sound like a nightmare omg.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Calling Royal Mail does sound like a nightmare omg.
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


It really was. I tried online quite a few times using different cards and PayPal. None worked. So then I tried calling.
I kept getting put on hold obviously because everyone was trying to call, as there was an issue with the website. I'd be on hold for an hour. Only to get disconnected and have to start again. That happened twice! 
Then when I finally got through, after being on hold for ages again. They said that they were having issues with their payment system too. So when I tried to pay over the phone it didn't work either. So I then had to go through all that again the next day, before finally being able to actually pay it. 
The annoying thing is the customs fee was only £3.27. Although the handling fee is £8.00. But considering all the time and effort had to put in to actually be able to pay it I was pretty pissed off by the end. I think understandably. That said though the people I spoke were very nice and I made sure they knew I didn't blame them at all.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Thanks, appreciated. Good find, notice they sell with bracelet as well for not much more which is a pretty good deal.


True but I don't like the polished midlinks of the bracelet..

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> very nice, which movement did you pick? and is the colour the shell selection?


PT5000 and indeed the MOP (shell) dial


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I thought I'd provide an update on my Sea-Gull Ocean Star 65th Anniversary watch after 9 days on wrist. Occasionally you get a watch that transcends it's specifications and you just enjoy wearing it much more than you ever thought you would. This watch is one of the largest I own and certainly the heaviest. Yet it wears quite comfortably which is perhaps the most surprising aspect.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

After 2+ months, my Boderry watch arrived (and my two tone PD Daytona gets here tomorrow!). Titanium + skeletonized + dual sapphire + highbeat 28.8k movement + 72hr power reserve. that's a killer combo. But more than that, it is the polish that's gone into making the watch that takes it a few notches above my favorites (PD and Corgeut). The leather band is fairly decent quality, the polishing on the case is symmetric and clean. And the movement is beautiful. To see the massive power reserve spring at 12oclock is pretty unique.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

It decided to take a picture of the Carnival side by side with my Deep Blue PC DayNight to see how the tritium compares. The Carnival is on the left with the blue/orange tubes. Deep Blue on the right with green/orange tubes.

To the naked eye, the are roughly the same brightness, but the green is just more vibrant or something. It is more visible than the cool blue tubes. That said, the blue is still very visible, just not quite as much as the green.









Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

#Aliexpress € 2,28 30%OFF | Luxe Merk Zwarte Horloge Mannen Lederen Reloj Hombre Quartz Sport Business Rose Gold Sport Datum Horloges Relogio masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_Bfhrowlf

Just ordered this one. Less than three bucks to test that panerai feeling? Great deal!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

For those interested: High end MIYOTA 9015 Watch CARNIVAL Automatic Sapphire Double Calendar Waterproof for just $100.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

mougino said:


> For those interested: High end MIYOTA 9015 Watch CARNIVAL Automatic Sapphire Double Calendar Waterproof for just $100.


But the movement in the picture is a Miyota 82 instead of a 9015 (different rotor shapes and the 9015 has 3 small screws attaching the rotor not 1 big one)?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> But the movement in the picture is a Miyota 82 instead of a 9015 (different rotor shapes and the 9015 has 3 small screws attaching the rotor not 1 big one)?


Other sellers on Ali just specify "Miyota movement" which generally means 8 series if not specified. If this watch does have a 9015, it would be a pretty good deal. Otherwise just OK. The seller has a 95% rating which is not all that great for Ali.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Waldo67 said:


> But the movement in the picture is a Miyota 82 instead of a 9015 (different rotor shapes and the 9015 has 3 small screws attaching the rotor not 1 big one)?


That's not an 9015 in the pics. It's a regular stuttering 6bps 8215

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Sleestax said:


> To the naked eye, the are roughly the same brightness, but the green is just more vibrant or something. It is more visible than the cool blue tubes. That said, the blue is still very visible, just not quite as much as the green.


I believe that's consistent with what the manufacturer of the tubes will also tell you. Green is the brightest followed by blue and then followed by the other colors. This is also true for superluminova.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> But the movement in the picture is a Miyota 82 instead of a 9015 (different rotor shapes and the 9015 has 3 small screws attaching the rotor not 1 big one)?


Oh another false advertising  sorry for pointing it without checking


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This looks good. Funky. I wish it wasn't alloy. But it does have a stainless case back.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000996563526.html


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Cadisen C1009 today. Basically a Longines Conquest homage.















Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Bart.-Jeroen (Jan 6, 2014)

Got a green distressed leather nato/zulu for my Green-and-Gold Pagani Design PD-1639 and I love it.









https://www.etsy.com/listing/771597983/watch-strap-made-of-genuine-leather-18mm?ref=yr_purchases


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This looks good. Funky. I wish it wasn't alloy. But it does have a stainless case back.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000996563526.html
> 
> ...


Why oh why oh why do they insist on writing "touch watch" on the front of them?????


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

The China backorder is clearing and my March orders are arriving. My PD Daytona two-tone is here! This is a new release that launched in March. absolute stunning looker - the camera doesn't capture the true rosegold tone well. the case, the golden ceramic bezel and the bracelet are amazing for a $62 watch. The only downside is the chrono pushers - they work but the start/stop one is not smooth and satisfying. Still, like all PDs, an amazing value


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

scrumpypaul said:


> Why oh why oh why do they insist on writing "touch watch" on the front of them?????


I may be wrong but I think this is one of those watches that do not display anything unless you 'tap' on them... hence the "touch watch".


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Fantastic price on this Sugess... just slightly beyond my pitiful budget though!

AU $297.07 52％ Off | Fashion Men Chronograph Mechanical Watch Top Brand Sapphire ST1901 Movement Mens Chinese Air Force Chronograph Watches
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6w8KWH


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Fantastic price on this Sugess... just slightly beyond my pitiful budget though!
> 
> AU $297.07 52％ Off | Fashion Men Chronograph Mechanical Watch Top Brand Sapphire ST1901 Movement Mens Chinese Air Force Chronograph Watches
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6w8KWH


I'd definitely recommend this one.





https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

mougino said:


> scrumpypaul said:
> 
> 
> > Why oh why oh why do they insist on writing "touch watch" on the front of them?????
> ...


I know. But they ALWAYS have it written on. Totally spoils what can often be quite a clean look and makes us all out to be imbecilic thickos.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd definitely recommend this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for a very nice review, I am definitely putting this on my wish list.
One question, you measured the lug width at 22mm, the description on the store site is 21mm.
So they are wrong? Any other material discrepancies? It seems all of their measurements are a bit off.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd definitely recommend this one.


I almost wish I had gotten this one instead of my 1963. The only thing I'm not fond of is the 22mm lug width. Seems a bit excessive. 20mm or even 18mm would have been better.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Thanks for a very nice review, I am definitely putting this on my wish list.
> One question, you measured the lug width at 22mm, the description on the store site is 21mm.
> So they are wrong? Any other material discrepancies? It seems all of their measurements are a bit off.


Always take AliExpress specs with a pinch of salt.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I thought I'd provide an update on my Sea-Gull Ocean Star 65th Anniversary watch after 9 days on wrist. Occasionally you get a watch that transcends it's specifications and you just enjoy wearing it much more than you ever thought you would. This watch is one of the largest I own and certainly the heaviest. Yet it wears quite comfortably which is perhaps the most surprising aspect.


This one looks Really Looks Great !! How to become a Big watch lover 
(removed picture for the sake of bandwidth fans)


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

madmak said:


> The China backorder is clearing and my March orders are arriving. My PD Daytona two-tone is here! This is a new release that launched in March. absolute stunning looker - the camera doesn't capture the true rosegold tone well. the case, the golden ceramic bezel and the bracelet are amazing for a $62 watch. The only downside is the chrono pushers - they work but the start/stop one is not smooth and satisfying. Still, like all PDs, an amazing value
> 
> View attachment 15144947


Wow, not really my cup of tea but it looks stunning, very well executed!

How can the bezel be golden and ceramic?

Genuinely curious how they manage to do it!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Heithel said:


> How can the bezel be golden and ceramic?
> 
> Genuinely curious how they manage to do it!


I can't say for sure but it doesn't look ceramic and more like gold IP plating over stainless steel.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Always take AliExpress specs with a pinch of salt.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


Excellent! How has the accuracy been?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1155B amd Smael 1545 (Casio Mudmaster knockoffs)


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> I can't say for sure but it doesn't look ceramic and more like gold IP plating over stainless steel.


I had asked them and they said it is ceramic but then again, cannot really trust that. doesn't feel like ceramic but is different than steel as well. might be aluminium coated with gold IP. It looks stunning though. this watch attracts attention.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Excellent! How has the accuracy been?


My 1963 with the same movement from the same builder has an average of +8s/d from 5 positions. The maximum positional error is +5 so if I wanted to pull the caseback and regulate it, I'm pretty sure I could get it reliably to within +2s/d on wrist, but without hacking I'm not sure there's much point.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

scrumpypaul said:


> Why oh why oh why do they insist on writing "touch watch" on the front of them?????


In case you forget what to do?

As an invitation to others?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

StephenR said:


> Fantastic price on this Sugess... just slightly beyond my pitiful budget though!
> 
> AU $297.07 52％ Off | Fashion Men Chronograph Mechanical Watch Top Brand Sapphire ST1901 Movement Mens Chinese Air Force Chronograph Watches
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6w8KWH


I own it and love it.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/i-am-blown-away-quality-value-sugess-hand-winding-chrono-4159130.html


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

I finally received my Pagani Design Daytona (PD-1644) yesterday that I picked up on eBay a couple months back. Thought I'd share my thoughts and include a few photos.

Yes, It's made well and feels like a solid watch. Measurements from my calipers: 40mm wide, 11.4mm thick, 48mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width.

Houses a Seiko VK63 mechaquartz, threaded pushers and crown, bracelet with solid end-links, sapphire crystal, nicely etched bezel.

I love that the right sub-dial is a 24-hour clock. As I'd rather have that than an hour counter for the chronograph. So this will only count up to 60 minutes. It makes setting the date easier and no more guessing if it's AM/PM. Also useful when abroad and offers a quick glance read of the time.

Chronograph: It is a fly back. Top pusher starts/stops the chrono seconds hand. Bottom pusher resets and can be pressed at any time to reset and also stop the chrono seconds hand.

Case: 316L, it's machined quite well and is proportionate. High polish on sides and lugs, smooth and clean. However the bottom outer edge is slightly sharp. The bezel looks very clean and well done. Pushers thread easily, crown is a little rough to thread at first.

Also the time and date set easily and smooth, much nicer than cheaper quartz watches I've used.

Bracelet: 316L, it is actually well made considering the price point, with solid end links, micro adjustments and extender. I took it off because it's a little too blingy for my tastes as a casual watch, but others may prefer that look. It did wear well but the clasp had some definite sharp edges. The bracelet (and case) is a little lightweight.

Hand alignment: It's decent. My chronograph seconds hand is just ever so slightly ahead of noon. Maybe one sub dial is in the same situation. Not a concern enough to adjust today, however I will eventually correct it.

Price: ~$55 on eBay, from a Beijing seller.

Verdict: I do recommend this watch, especially at the sale price. Just such great value here if you want this style. The sharp edges on the clasp would likely wear down with some wear. So I wouldn't be too concerned.

I will eventually add the small stainless steel lug end link spacers for a rubber strap with a butterfly clasp. Once I find the right seller on AliX. Such as.. https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7eqUPb

Sorry for no photo on bracelet but I can put it on if you'd like. It fit well.










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> I almost wish I had gotten this one instead of my 1963. The only thing I'm not fond of is the 22mm lug width. Seems a bit excessive. 20mm or even 18mm would have been better.


18mm looks extremely disproportionate on anything over 39mm imo. Even 20mm is already a bit small for 41mm.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Rista said:


> 18mm looks extremely disproportionate on anything over 39mm imo. Even 20mm is already a bit small for 41mm.


For me the case shape and how skinny and long the lugs are matter just as much if not more than the case size. Round cases often look smaller than they measure and I think they look better with narrower lug widths than a more square case might demand. Laco's 39mm Flieger has 18mm, and they go all the way up to 42mm with a 20mm strap. My 43mm Flieger has a 20mm lug width. Stowa generally uses wider lug widths on their Fliegers, but their lugs are wider and more integrated into the shape of the case.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Sure
> 
> #Aliexpress US $23.50 6%OFF | Case accessories 40mm men's acrylic glass aluminum ring 316L stainless steel case for 8215 Mingzhu2813 movement
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6SB2PN
> ...


Does anyone have a link to a seller on Ali or eBay for DG2813 movements to pair with this case? This would be my first attempt at building something non-Seiko based. Thank you in advance for the help!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Does anyone have a link to a seller on Ali or eBay for DG2813 movements to pair with this case? This would be my first attempt at building something non-Seiko based. Thank you in advance for the help!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are only going to use a DG2813 you may as well get the watch complete, available elsewhere on the sellers site for around $50 I think. Comes with an ST16 movement which I believe is very similar to the DG2813. Bought mine from another site, I may have been lucky but is still running well and have regulated it to within a couple of seconds a day. FYI if you want to change dials then the stock dial is 28.5mm which is different to standard DG2813/Miyota sizes which may not fit - I measured the maximum size to fit within the case at around 29mm.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> For me the case shape and how skinny and long the lugs are matter just as much if not more than the case size. Round cases often look smaller than they measure and I think they look better with narrower lug widths than a more square case might demand. Laco's 39mm Flieger has 18mm, and they go all the way up to 42mm with a 20mm strap. My 43mm Flieger has a 20mm lug width. Stowa generally uses wider lug widths on their Fliegers, but their lugs are wider and more integrated into the shape of the case.


Lug shape does matter in a way that if they make the entire transition into strap smoother then you can get away with slightly narrower lugs than standard. Skinny square lugs and small lug width makes it worse because it amplifies the difference between the dial and strap areas. Some Vostoks look comical with 18mm lugs for this same reason and I use 20mm notched straps on them. That Sugess with that style of lugs would greatly suffer from this problem imo.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

scrumpypaul said:


> I know. But they ALWAYS have it written on. Totally spoils what can often be quite a clean look and makes us all out to be imbecilic thickos.


Try removing it. I used a label remover on my Casio Royale, acetone is often used as well

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

scrumpypaul said:


> Why oh why oh why do they insist on writing "touch watch" on the front of them?????


English words, or more specifically, the Latin alphabet strung together in any Western language, 
serves a decorative function in the far East: Japan, China, Korea, Taiwan, etc.

You find all sorts of nonsensical words on T-shirts, etc.
And I do mean non-sensical. But as usual, Japanese lead the way.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

It would appear that Shirryu is finally going solo.
https://wrwatches.com/collections/shirryu

For those lads who were looking for a Prospex SBDC053 homage.
https://wrwatches.com/collections/shirryu/products/shirryu-sbdc053-homage?variant=32124103393389

For those looking for a Blancpain Barakuda homage
(May or may not appeal to diehard Kobe fans)
https://wrwatches.com/collections/shirryu/products/shirryu-vintage-diver






















Case Material: 316L High Grade Stainless Steel
Case Back: 316L Stainless Steel
Bezel: Sapphire bezel insert with full lume
Crystal: Domed sapphire glass with AR-Coating
Movement: Seiko SII NH35A Automatic Movement, 24 Jewels, 21'600 bph
Strap: Waffle Rubber Strap / Jubilee Stainless Steel Bracelet 
Water resistance: 200 m / 20 ATM
Luminous: Swiss SuperLuminova C3
Dial: Black
Height: 13.70 mm
Diameter: 42.6 mm (without crown)
Lug Size: 20 mm
﻿Lug to Lug: ﻿49.80 mm
Crowne: Screw-Down


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Does anyone have a link to a seller on Ali or eBay for DG2813 movements to pair with this case? This would be my first attempt at building something non-Seiko based. Thank you in advance for the help!


I don't have a link for the two outlets you mentioned but Time Connection has them. 
https://timeconnectioninc.com/105-china-mechanical?page=2

Otto Frei has the DG2833. 
Chinese Made Mechanical Watch Movements

Neither says if they are made by Dixmont Guangzhou.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> For those looking for a Blancpain Barakuda homage
> (May or may not appeal to diehard Kobe fans)
> https://wrwatches.com/collections/shirryu/products/shirryu-vintage-diver


Seems worth it just for the name alone.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That's a sick BP Barakuda homage/knock-off. I like when they homage more niche watches. It's tasteless to me when all a Chinese company does is release the popular Rolex et al ripoffs.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> English words, or more specifically, the Latin alphabet strung together in any Western language,
> serves a decorative function in the far East: Japan, China, Korea, Taiwan, etc.
> 
> You find all sorts of nonsensical words on T-shirts, etc.
> ...


Definitely should open a new topic in the café


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> It would appear that Shirryu is finally going solo.
> https://wrwatches.com/collections/shirryu
> 
> For those lads who were looking for a Prospex SBDC053 homage.
> ...


The mamba out looks fantastic apart from the name

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> The mamba out looks fantastic apart from the name
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


That's exactly what I was thinking.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

madmak said:


> Update on Lobinni - they claimed to have shipped the parcel via PostNL but they never did. it showed no tracking data and now they claim the order was returned to them so now have to file dispute to get money back. Avoid these scammers.


Mine was delivered. In Fayetteville, Georgia, and I live in Rochester, New York. Dispute time. Wish I knew who got a free watch.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> English words, or more specifically, the Latin alphabet strung together in any Western language,
> serves a decorative function in the far East: Japan, China, Korea, Taiwan, etc.
> 
> You find all sorts of nonsensical words on T-shirts, etc.
> ...


While absolutely true, in the case of the watch in question, the dial shows blank until you touch it, and then the time shows in that funky LED form.

I think people would figure that out without the written instructions. But, then again, this world ....


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> kovy71 said:
> 
> 
> > The mamba out looks fantastic apart from the name
> ...


I think it's the best part. Let's say you're walking down the street and some random person stops you and says, 'hey is that a Blancpain Barakuda?' You then get to say, 'Nope, even better. That's my Mamba Out'.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> English words, or more specifically, the Latin alphabet strung together in any Western language,
> serves a decorative function in the far East: Japan, China, Korea, Taiwan, etc.
> 
> You find all sorts of nonsensical words on T-shirts, etc.
> ...


Sometimes you can find the opposite is true with Japanese/chinese script tattoos on westerners that supposedly represent something deep and meaningful but probably translate to "I like hot noodles"....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> That's exactly what I was thinking.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


It would swap out nicely with a fifty five fathoms dial......

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

K1w179 said:


> Sometimes you can find the opposite is true with Japanese/chinese script tattoos on westerners that supposedly represent something deep and meaningful but probably translate to "I like hot noodles"....


Probably. People are people. People like things that are exotic _to them_. People don't really care about meaning.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

K1w179 said:


> It would swap out nicely with a fifty five fathoms dial......


It would be nice if that were true. However the watch is a bit on the large size and the Dagaz dials are made for Seiko cases which are a bit smaller. So I'm not sure if the dial is going to be the right diameter.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

K1w179 said:


> Sometimes you can find the opposite is true with Japanese/chinese script tattoos on westerners that supposedly represent something deep and meaningful but probably translate to "I like hot noodles"....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I once dated a girl who had a Japanese character tattoo which she believed meant "Courageous Woman", until she had a massage one day and the Japanese masseuse told her it actually meant something more along the lines of "Mathematically Proficient"


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I once dated a girl who had a Japanese character tattoo which she believed meant "Courageous Woman", until she had a massage one day and the Japanese masseuse told her it actually meant something more along the lines of "Mathematically Proficient"


Close enough.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I dunno. Most "character" tattoos are Chinese (Mandarin/Cantonese). Japanese uses a mix of traditionally Chinese and Japanese characters as a morphemes and add hiragana (and katagana) as syllables (moras) to actually make "words." The character meaning might be the same or similar in Chinese and Japanese (kinda like Latin in English), but it might also be quite different. I suggest she get a Chinese masseuse to check out her tattoo...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> I dunno. Most "character" tattoos are Chinese (Mandarin/Cantonese). Japanese uses a mix of traditionally Chinese and Japanese characters as a morphemes and add hiragana (and katagana) as syllables (moras) to actually make "words." The character meaning might be the same or similar in Chinese and Japanese (kinda like Latin in English), but it might also be quite different. I suggest she get a Chinese masseuse to check out her tattoo...


You may be right there... and the guy with the 'dickin a mouth' shirt pictured above should check it with a Latin garment maker, it may have a totally different meaning


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> It would appear that Shirryu is finally going solo.
> https://wrwatches.com/collections/shirryu
> 
> For those lads who were looking for a Prospex SBDC053 homage.
> ...


Man that looks sweet! Can't wait for a non branded version or definitely switch out the dial on that one... because c'mon guys... Mamba out???

I will start offering my western brand name selection consultancy services to the Chinese watch manufacturing industry starting today...

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah don't think I could buy a watch with 'Mamba Out' as a name. 

Also them putting DIVER'S 200M on the dial is a turnoff. That phrasing implies ISO certification (which it's not). Makes me think they could be BSing about everything. But that's China for ya.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Also them putting DIVER'S 200M on the dial is a turnoff. That phrasing implies ISO certification (which it's not). Makes me think they could be BSing about everything. But that's China for ya.











ISO standards certify processes and/or companies, not products. Saying "my Diver is ISO" is BS... (and also, your last sentence is racist TBH)

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/divers-200m-watches-vs-water-resitant-200m-watches-341808.html


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> ... c'mon guys... *Mamba out*???
> 
> I will start offering my western brand name selection consultancy services to the Chinese watch manufacturing industry starting today...


I already contacted them. and got the consultant gig.
They're gonna go with my proposal: *Mamba IN & OUT*. :-!


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I already contacted them. and got the consultant gig.
> They're gonna go with my proposal: *Mamba IN & OUT*. :-!


I love how the target it to the kobe fans. Pics is from aliexpress where the watch costs 366usd..









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

This is also great branding..









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Some more info about the mamba out and sorry in advance for the tripple post  if the seller is right Seiko dials should fit.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> ISO standards certify processes and/or companies, not products. Saying "my Diver is ISO" is BS... (and also, your last sentence is racist TBH)
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/divers-200m-watches-vs-water-resitant-200m-watches-341808.html


I was just going off Wikipedia.
Are you saying Shirryu / Mamba Out, or their processes of making these watches certified by ISO? 
I hear people say along the lines of ''my [SKX] is ISO certified'' all the time. Didn't know that was bull-....?

My wording was maybe harsh, I don't dislike Chinese people or China as a whole. But there's nothing racist about implying they are often dishonest when it comes to stuff on Aliexpress.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> Some more info about the mamba out and sorry in advance for the tripple post  if the seller is right Seiko dials should fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the Mamba Out is just using the Shirryu case -sbdc051/53 case. They're the same dimensions.

Also, there are many online modders using the Shirryu, Proxima, Heimdallr etc cases to make custom and fantasy watches with original Seiko dials. That's why these Seiko homages have 28.5mm dials.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I was just going off Wikipedia.
> Are you saying Shirryu / Mamba Out, or their processes of making these watches certified by ISO?
> I hear people say along the lines of ''my [SKX] is ISO certified'' all the time. Didn't know that was bull-....?
> 
> My wording was maybe harsh, I don't dislike Chinese people or China as a whole. But there's nothing racist about implying they are often dishonest when it comes to stuff on Aliexpress.


I must admit, I've always thought that watches bearing 'Diver's 200M' (as I can see on my Seiko and Citizen Promaster dive watches) is the standard wording for those that are actually ISO certified as opposed to the fiction so many Chinese sellers write.

I also read the following on wikipedia and took it to be true:
_Marking. Watches conforming to ISO 6425 are marked with the word DIVER'S WATCH xxx M or DIVER'S xxx M to distinguish diving watches from look-a-like watches that are not suitable for actual scuba diving. The letters xxx are replaced by the diving depth, in metres, guaranteed by the manufacturer._
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Water_Resistant_mark

I'd also be willing to bet there are no ISO6425 certified watches on AliEx. Everything on AliEx related to watches is BS unless otherwise confirmed by the physical watch in my hand or reviews from reputable sources elsewhere online. How many adverts have we all seen with claims of WR of xxM on the dial shots with a warning down the page 'do not get wet'? Many/most Chinese sellers either don't have a clue what they are selling, tell lies to make a sale or simply couldn't care less. It's the exception than the rule to see a sale page with 100% accurate info about a watch on AliEx afaic.


----------



## TheFinalHour (May 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> ISO standards certify processes and/or companies, not products. Saying "my Diver is ISO" is BS... (and also, your last sentence is racist TBH)


Literally nothing you said here makes any sense. A standard doesn't certify and a country isn't a race. Please include your definitions of terms if you're not using the commonly accepted ones.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> It would be nice if that were true. However the watch is a bit on the large size and the Dagaz dials are made for Seiko cases which are a bit smaller. So I'm not sure if the dial is going to be the right diameter.


You might be right there. I looked at the movement only. If only someone made a decent Tornek Rayville homage dial.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

K1w179 said:


> You might be right there. I looked at the movement only. If only someone made a decent Tornek Rayville homage dial.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


One of the sellers said its a 28.5mm dial.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> One of the sellers said its a 28.5mm dial.
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


If that's the case then a fifty five fathoms dial should drop straight in. And if anyone has a lead on a Tornek Rayville.....please let me know

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

K1w179 said:


> If that's the case then a fifty five fathoms dial should drop straight in. And if anyone has a lead on a Tornek Rayville.....please let me know
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Look up Time Arrow on ebay, it's an interesting and inexpensive homage to the TR/FF


----------



## Firecrow911 (Mar 7, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> As far as why tritium paint disappeared I'm not entirely sure. It might be due to occupational exposure caused legislation against it, but actually I think one reason is because products like superluminova were found to be better. At least that's what I seem to remember hearing about why Rolex made the switch, whenever that was. There were down sides to using tritium like discoloration and possible deterioration of other parts of the watch.


Tritium paint was discontinued with the replacement of tritium tubes. Tritium paint over time will flake and create dust and anyone servicing the watch could be exposed to airborne radioactive material entering their lungs. It was not just watches but aeronautical gauges and other types of devices that stopped using tritium paint. Also radioactive materials became controlled internationally, and there are a whole bunch of hoops that you have to jump through to even get import export permits for the the raw materials, and sale of finished products.

Mb-Microtek I think is the only International manufacturer of tritium tubes. They've gone to all the trouble of dealing with the difficulty of manufacturing the product and then seeking the right approvals to use it in different products as a consumer item. They also own the Traser brand.

Sent from my overpriced data plan.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Maybe it's a strategy : the more your concentrate on so called 'brand' names the more you forget to check the other aspects  ;=)





Actually i was wondering do the Chinese people or tradition still use this thing i heard about : give me a service and i'll owe you one ? 
Is this something still used in business and that you've seen in Aliexpress when dealing with sellers : if you help them they'll help you too (?)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Couldn't help posting this...

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7uZxav

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> Couldn't help posting this...
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7uZxav
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Xmas gift for the wife sorted.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Weird association but remembered The Outhere Brothers's greatest hit...



crAss said:


> Couldn't help posting this...
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7uZxav
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Anyone else still waiting for shipment from the circa April 1 sale?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipment from the circa April 1 sale?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Four orders in the March sale are still pending. 2 days ago the tracking number of one of these showed up in my national post tracking system. That means I am getting that in the next 20 days. For the rest I am hoping.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipment from the circa April 1 sale?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Nothing post March 23rd has reached me yet.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

d_himan said:


> Nothing post March 23rd has reached me yet.


A couple of orders from 3/27 arrived in the last few days. Though waiting for about 6 more from the same day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I like Fly Over Darkness [FOD] 's new design.




































Steeldive is also selling their Sumo* pretty cheaply
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Arrival-2020-SD1971-STEELDIVE-Brand_1600053507601.html




































Comes with a fully-lumed bezel


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipment from the circa April 1 sale?


It took just over 60 days for the last item I received. The problem is items that go through China Post are in the queue waiting for the greatly reduced flights leaving the country. So you have to just commit to 8 weeks or more shipping time or find a seller that uses an alternative like DHL.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipment from the circa April 1 sale?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I'm just waiting for one from Jan 28...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Steeldive is also selling their MM300 pretty cheaply
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Arrival-2020-SD1971-STEELDIVE-Brand_1600053507601.html
View attachment 15156157

View attachment 15156175

View attachment 15156159

View attachment 15156177

View attachment 15156183


Comes with a fully-lumed bezel
View attachment 15156181
[/QUOTE]That's a Sumo


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> I like Fly Over Darkness [FOD] 's new design.
> View attachment 15156097
> 
> View attachment 15156127
> ...


Do you have a link to the FOD?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

Don't you think Steeldive is killing the game right now ? 
They look to be doing everything fine and their offers keep getting better.

This sumo looks fantastic for that price, i really like the green one.


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

Don't you think Steeldive is killing the game right now ? 
They look to be doing everything fine and their offers keep getting better.

This sumo looks fantastic for that price, i really like the green one.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> Don't you think Steeldive is killing the game right now ?
> They look to be doing everything fine and their offers keep getting better.
> 
> This sumo looks fantastic for that price, i really like the green one.


It is probably me being totally uncharitable, but I do feel that some of the Chinese Manufacture/Suppliers are getting just a bit on the desperate side at present.

I like the Steeldive watches, but I want to see a few reviews from more people who have received them and are happy with them.

Best regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> I like Fly Over Darkness [FOD] 's new design.
> View attachment 15156097


*F* oreign *O* bject *D* ebris.. _in military aviation parlance_, LOL


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> Do you have a link to the FOD?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Black one:
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/MERKUR-custom-Watch-OEM-Swan-Neck_1600053155939.html

Green one:
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/MERKUR-custom-Watch-OEM-Swan-Neck_1600053349201.html


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> Black one:
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/MERKUR-custom-Watch-OEM-Swan-Neck_1600053155939.html
> 
> Green one:
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/MERKUR-custom-Watch-OEM-Swan-Neck_1600053349201.html


thanks!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> Don't you think Steeldive is killing the game right now ?
> They look to be doing everything fine and their offers keep getting better.
> 
> This sumo looks fantastic for that price, i really like the green one.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> It is probably me being totally uncharitable, but I do feel that some of the Chinese Manufacture/Suppliers are getting just a bit on the desperate side at present.
> 
> I like the Steeldive watches, but I want to see a few reviews from more people who have received them and are happy with them.
> 
> ...


I am happy my steeldive 1952.
It is very accurate (below +2 s/d) and I love the finish and the look. Bezel action is very nice.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Techme said:


> Xmas gift for the wife sorted.


Whose wife?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipment from the circa April 1 sale?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I am still waiting on 15 items (11 separate orders/shipments) from the 3/23-3/30 sale.

I received a refund for an additional 4 items (1 order) where the purchase protection ran out and another 1 item (from another order) is currently in dispute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipment from the circa April 1 sale?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Just received today a digi cheapo from AliEx ordered on April 2nd...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just a thought ... Should we consider retiring this thread and starting a new one?

Most threads here that's done long before 1,700 pages.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just a thought ... Should we consider retiring this thread and starting a new one?
> 
> Most threads here that's done long before 1,700 pages.


Would make sense, I second that.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Yup, you have my vote too


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just a thought ... Should we consider retiring this thread and starting a new one?
> 
> Most threads here that's done long before 1,700 pages.


This does seem sensible.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

What would it change :-s ? I mean I just have to remember the page number from last time it's not really easier when it's page 150 vs 1700:think:


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Why have to search two threads instead of one?

What is gained by starting over?

Just change your setting for newest posts first and hit the thread title, you don't have to hit the tiny page number.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

fone said:


> I am happy my steeldive 1952.
> It is very accurate (below +2 s/d) and I love the finish and the look. Bezel action is very nice.
> 
> View attachment 15156637





ObiWonWD40 said:


> It is probably me being totally uncharitable, but I do feel that some of the Chinese Manufacture/Suppliers are getting just a bit on the desperate side at present.
> 
> I like the Steeldive watches, but I want to see a few reviews from more people who have received them and are happy with them.
> 
> ...


Totally on board with Fone. I'm really loving mine, SKX homage, got it back in January. The bezel action is really good, good finish, and the lume glows like a torch!

Behaved really well being banged around at work since then (I work in purchasing and I do a fair bit of manual handling, when we worked as normal, remember those days?) as well as during a holiday in Mexico: in and out pools, ocean water and all that, rally nice watch.

If they're getting even better it's definitely a brand I'd recommend, hopefully they'll get on par with San Martin keeping the cheaper price they retail now, and I even like the logo!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

What's wrong with one thread? If it ain't broke, don't fix it.

There's quite a bit of negativity at the moment due to disputes and no show packages. It would be better to wait until after the pandemic has concluded and world wide logistics are mostly back to normal. That would start any new thread on a positive footing.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Techme said:


> What's wrong with one thread? If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


I presume it's slower-loading than other, less unwieldy threads. Which is why other threads that get this big get stopped and started again.

I guess a moderator can make that call for us, if need be.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

The entire forum website is slow to load, all the past thread posts don't load just the number of posts that your account settings has set.

Load 10-100 posts per page, change the time frame of the posts you want to pull up or search, your settings are all adjustable to meet your viewing needs.

Some current threads that are much larger than Ali.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/%2A%2A%2Awruw-right-now-show-%91em-%2A%2A%2A-part-4-a-4732863.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/what-you-wearing-right-now-part-deux-3238122.html

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/what-you-wearing-right-now-1062434.html


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Techme said:


> ...It would be better to wait until after the pandemic has concluded and world wide logistics are mostly back to normal. That would start any new thread on a positive footing.


Great point, I think this makes a lot of sense.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

quick Q: 'synthetic' sapphire is just 'normal' sapphire glass, right? Or are they implying something else when I see Ali descriptions of synthetic sapphire?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> quick Q: 'synthetic' sapphire is just 'normal' sapphire glass, right? Or are they implying something else when I see Ali descriptions of synthetic sapphire?


Yes, it just means it's made in a lab or something.

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

john_marston said:


> quick Q: 'synthetic' sapphire is just 'normal' sapphire glass, right? Or are they implying something else when I see Ali descriptions of synthetic sapphire?


It's normal sapphire crystal. "Synthetic" means it wasn't dug out of the ground or a mine, but was instead "synthesized," as all sapphire watch crystals are.

Sent from my K88 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Totally on board with Fone. I'm really loving mine, SKX homage, got it back in January. The bezel action is really good, good finish, and the lume glows like a torch!
> 
> Behaved really well being banged around at work since then (I work in purchasing and I do a fair bit of manual handling, when we worked as normal, remember those days?) as well as during a holiday in Mexico: in and out pools, ocean water and all that, rally nice watch.
> 
> ...


I recently got one of these too.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CAfnb4AHxEW/

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?sub_confirmation=1


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> quick Q: 'synthetic' sapphire is just 'normal' sapphire glass, right? Or are they implying something else when I see Ali descriptions of synthetic sapphire?


Synthetic sapphire is produced by growing a crystal in a machine designed for such a purpose. Once the process is complete, the result is sliced into watch crystals. All sapphire watch crystals are produced this way.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the responses about delays in shipping from the March sale.

At least one poster mentioned canceling the order when protections were up. Is that general practice or is there another way to handle it to give them more time yet keep protection in place?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> Anyone else still waiting for shipment from the circa April 1 sale?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I ordered two watches 3/28. One came two weeks ago. The other, according to "tracking" arrived at San Francisco post office 5/12, but hadn't moved since. Tomorrow, 5/27 is the day they instructed me to file a claim and that's what I'm going to do.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks for all the responses about delays in shipping from the March sale.
> 
> At least one poster mentioned canceling the order when protections were up. Is that general practice or is there another way to handle it to give them more time yet keep protection in place?


You can extend the time of the protection period.

First click on "Open Dispute" from your My Orders page:








From there you will have the option to extend the Buyer Protection:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks for all the responses about delays in shipping from the March sale.
> 
> At least one poster mentioned canceling the order when protections were up. Is that general practice or is there another way to handle it to give them more time yet keep protection in place?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I think you may be referring to my post.

Most of the time, AliExpress has automatically extended the protection period without any action on my part. (I don't really know if it is AliExpress or the individual sellers who do this.)

When you get close to the end of the protection period, you get an email reminder from AliExpress that, well, your protection period is about to expire. At that point you can either do nothing and let it expire or you can start a dispute for a refund for the purchase price (or part of the purchase price if you choose to dispute only part of the price).

AliExpress then contacts the seller to resolve the dispute. Generally, one of two things happen. You are asked to wait a little longer (and the protection period is extended) or the seller agrees to a refund. I guess AliExpress is the final arbiter if there is an impasse between buyer and seller.

In this case, I suspect the seller of the 4 items where I got the refund just didn't ship the items. (All 4 items were from the same seller.) The seller has not responded for the 5th item (a different seller). I don't know how long the seller has to respond before AliExpress closes the case. The item was only $1.31, so I am not heavily invested in the outcome.

I will not spend a lot of money on any single transaction with AliExpress to spread the risk of loss, and I am always pleasantly surprised when something I order actually shows up at my door.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

The seller has to respond în 3 days. If he fails to do so, the dispute is closed în your favor.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Gotta say, this "Escapement Time" (lol what) looks really nice... probably because it's a Grand Seiko copy, but still.

#Aliexpress US $71.00 | 【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 38mm Case steel watchband or Leather strap
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7MwaCT


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

konax said:


> Gotta say, this "Escapement Time" (lol what) looks really nice... probably because it's a Grand Seiko copy, but still.
> 
> #Aliexpress US $71.00 | 【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 38mm Case steel watchband or Leather strap
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7MwaCT


Hmm interesting. I wonder if an automatic movement would fit in there 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Escapement Time are selling their NH-35 Fliegers very cheaply @US$90
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001051137860.html
































































Knowing them, they clearly intend to dominate the Flieger market and would probably succeed in doing so.

Just look at those specs
Case and Bezel Material: Stainless Steel (Case may or may not be finished and imported from Germany)
Glass:Sapphire Glass
Crown:Screw Lock Crown
Waterproof:30 ATM 
Hand:Blued pointer
Luminous:Swiss BGW9 lume
Case Diameter:42mm
Case Thickness:12mm
Band Width:20mm
Movement：SEIKO NH35

ETA-2824 variant:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001056789677.html


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Escapement Time are selling their NH-35 Fliegers very cheaply @US$90


Very nice, I saw those. Though they ask for $14 shipping to the UK. So it's £90 / $114 total. I've seen some of the Steeldive/Addies fliegers with similar specs sell as low as £70. But they didn't have a B-dial and a nice fat crown like this one. Never heard of EscapementTime before, though.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm considering a Rolex Explorer / Oyster Perpetual / Datejust (no fluted bezel) homage.

Anybody have experience with these?
ReefTiger
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...#7538#530_668#2846#8112#559_668#2717#7564#691

Parnis
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...#7538#530_668#2846#8112#559_668#2717#7564#691

Bliger
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...#7538#530_668#2846#8112#559_668#2717#7564#691

sapphire & Miyota/NH35 are a must, btw


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

I'm looking for transparent, 1watch/piece display box for my favourite watches.

Prices would be ok, but shipping costs is too high on Alix (or EBay, or Wish) to my country,
and if I buy more than one, shipping costs also rises. Not worth it (I want to buy about a dozen).

How do you store your watches?
I have a cabinet for toy car models, transparent, wall-mounted, beautiful, but
1) not enough space any more, its full of watches (on holders of course)
2) I would like to store my better pieces on the top of the cabinet, but I'd like to save them from dust.

Any suggestions? Thank you


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

john_marston said:


> I'm considering a Rolex Explorer / Oyster Perpetual / Datejust (no fluted bezel) homage.
> 
> Anybody have experience with these?
> ReefTiger
> ...


The reeftiger would be the best watch of the three. Expect a much nicer finish, better movement and less quality issues then the other two.

The onlt thing that kills it for me is I prefer these kind of watches to be max 38mm case and 20mm lug width but that is just my personal preference.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I think the brand PeterLee produce this models too around 65€. Great product for the price.


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I'm considering a Rolex Explorer / Oyster Perpetual / Datejust (no fluted bezel) homage.
> 
> Anybody have experience with these?
> ReefTiger
> ...


I'd have to open my Reef Tiger to confirm the movement but I don't think it's either.

Aside from that it's just an absolute beast of a watch and I highly recommend it. If I can post pictures I'll add some later but the finish is absurd considering their price - it seems in the past this was supposed to be a Grand Seiko homage kind-of thing. Looks just right and aside from the butterfly clasp and no half-links making it a bit looser than I'd like, it's a great watch.

Never once removed from the bracelet even though I don't like using them.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I'm considering a Rolex Explorer / Oyster Perpetual / Datejust (no fluted bezel) homage.
> 
> Anybody have experience with these?
> ReefTiger
> ...


For not much more money than the Reef Tiger you can get the Tisell Explorer.

Welcome to joyful online shopping!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Escapement Time are selling their NH-35 Fliegers very cheaply @US$90
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001051137860.html
> 
> Knowing them, they clearly intend to dominate the Flieger market and would probably succeed in doing so.
> ...


Looks like a pretty good deal for both. I just ordered a similar case for a 6497 Flieger build I'm working on.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

No chronograph variant of our beloved 1963.



link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000848376905.html

Surprisingly, the cost $167 is almost the same as chronograph variant in AliExpress. However, at taobao, they're going about 788¥ ($110).


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

All right, here are some pictures of my Reef Tiger. Obviously with bad setup and lightning and no treatmenat whatsoever! I'll try to open it later.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> For not much more money than the Reef Tiger you can get the Tisell Explorer.
> 
> Welcome to joyful online shopping!


I have one of these apparently, waiting for my return to Florida someday. It got the delivered the day we hopped into the car and drove back to Canada in March. Hopefully will see it in the fall.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks again for all the helpful posts about AliExpress. This info should be a sticky!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

CoolR said:


> I'm looking for transparent, 1watch/piece display box for my favourite watches.
> 
> Prices would be ok, but shipping costs is too high on Alix (or EBay, or Wish) to my country,
> and if I buy more than one, shipping costs also rises. Not worth it (I want to buy about a dozen).
> ...


I have a couple of these which pretty good.

#Aliexpress ￡22.67 25%OFF | 10 Grids Wooden Watch Box Jewelry Display Storage Holder Organizer Watch Case Jewelry Display Watch Box
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXQRbox

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Well, today is the closing date for an order I made on 3/28 and I went to AliX to file a dispute. But it will not allow a dispute! So, I guess that's the last item I will ever purchase through them. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

If the picture is true the movement should be a DG3804, the same used by Parnis.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Well, today is the closing date for an order I made on 3/28 and I went to AliX to file a dispute. But it will not allow a dispute! So, I guess that's the last item I will ever purchase through them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I just filled a dispute because there was no extension option (it had already been extended). I am willing to wait longer but not lose my right to a dispute.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> Well, today is the closing date for an order I made on 3/28 and I went to AliX to file a dispute. But it will not allow a dispute! So, I guess that's the last item I will ever purchase through them.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


You can open a dispute after the closing date, so tomorrow should be ok.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

oinofilo said:


> If the picture is true the movement should be a DG3804, the same used by Parnis.
> 
> View attachment 15160783
> 
> View attachment 15160785


This review was posted on YouTube today.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> This review was posted on YouTube today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











To the left a DG5833 movement, to the right how it is implemented in a watch, so the Pagani Design can't have one inside. Their photo shows clearly a DG3804.


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

If the dispute comes back in the seller’s favor or if it never gives the option to dispute (auto extension, etc.), what’s to stop a person from just disputing the charge with PayPal or their CC?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> View attachment 15161513
> 
> 
> To the left a DG5833 movement, to the right how it is implemented in a watch, so the Pagani Design can't have one inside. Their photo shows clearly a DG3804.


Pagani Design's youtube says it's a DG5833GMT. I agree it doesn't look or function like one, but perhaps the confusion comes from Pagani. My guess would be DG3804 just based on the operation of the watch.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RonaldUlyssesSwanson said:


> If the dispute comes back in the seller's favor or if it never gives the option to dispute (auto extension, etc.), what's to stop a person from just disputing the charge with PayPal or their CC?


Inertia?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I have a couple of these which pretty good.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡22.67 25%OFF | 10 Grids Wooden Watch Box Jewelry Display Storage Holder Organizer Watch Case Jewelry Display Watch Box
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dXQRbox
> ...


Thank you, but I want to store one piece in one box. For the "simpler" watches, I have a cabinet with about 50 places.

Problem solved, I found the solution: transparent window, solid black box, reasonable postal fee for 8 pieces


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, I placed an order on 5/18, it arrived today, 5/28 in Aus. However... every item in the order was wrong! So frustrating!!!

On the other hand, a recent order shipped today, I paid for expedited shipping, the notification said “you can expect it within 89 days” ...what?!


----------



## Watchinski (May 13, 2016)

CoolR said:


> Thank you, but I want to store one piece in one box. For the "simpler" watches, I have a cabinet with about 50 places.
> 
> Problem solved, I found the solution: transparent window, solid black box, reasonable postal fee for 8 pieces


Sounds interesting, because I'm looking for such a box as well. Can you provide a link? Tnx!

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I was bored yesterday night so I browsed AliExpress per 'most recent', here are a few watches I noticed (take the cheapest ones with a grain of salt )

€ 2 colorful quartz watches that only look good from afar









€ 9 readable digital watch 42 mm on nato in a choice of positive or negative displays









€ 22 HOLUNS gulf racing quartz chrono









€ 26 BERNY Quartz (or € 46 in Automatic) homage to the Mondaine Railway









€ 3 two-tone Ironman Datejust 









€ 172 KTX* red or yellow diver 30ATM sapphire Seiko VJ52 Quartz movt. (*apparently affiliated to San Martin?)









€ 3 decent looking G-Shock clone with rotating compass bezel









PS: yes I was drinking, but not so much as to place an order


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> PS: yes I was drinking, but not so much as to place an order


Amateur


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> Amateur


Haha, been there but not this time


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

Watchinski said:


> Sounds interesting, because I'm looking for such a box as well. Can you provide a link? Tnx!
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9 SE mit Tapatalk


Not the hightest quality, but ok for the price and better than simple holders:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000846496657.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.59964c4dH6pfLI


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone ! 

It's always a pleasure to follow this topic, you made me purchase several watches ! But I'm not sure I've seen a fully-lumed dial here. Has someone seen that on Ali ? 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> It's always a pleasure to follow this topic, you made me purchase several watches ! But I'm not sure I've seen a fully-lumed dial here. Has someone seen that on Ali ?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

CoolR said:


> Not the hightest quality, but ok for the price and better than simple holders:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000846496657.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.59964c4dH6pfLI


I've had a box similar to one of these and it went in the bin. What puts me off these is the bare plastic box and cushion inside. Put a heavy watch on that cushion and close the lid. Move the box and your watch will be rattling around inside with no support. The watch boxes with multiple slots have cushions with rigid sides and cushioning around the watch to prevent movement. I'd rather pay extra and know the watch won't be damaged.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

I like my Addies Tuna beater, which I got for around $100. The positives (timekeeping, bezel action, aignment, lume, sapphire with some AR, drilled lugs, black date window, cermaic bezel, proper water resistance) overweigh negatives (scratches on hands when seen closely, faded lume pip surround, non engraved caseback, slightly different lume color between hands and indices, gritty screwdow (better post the dental treatment))..

The one thing I somehow missed in the last 6-7 months, until I hurt myself yesterday, is how sharp the shroud ends are. Is there any solution..?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Tiny fine grade flat file....or a Dremel, masked off.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Tiny fine grade flat file....or a Dremel, masked off.


I think I'd rather use a small curved jeweler's file and take it really slow removing just enough for the desired effect. Stainless steel is relatively soft and will file easily.

Even at a low speed a dremel will eat right through the masking pretty much instantly, so you'd best have a very steady hand with that route. I usually have either too much whiskey in my system or not enough for those kind of operations.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> I think I'd rather use a small curved jeweler's file and take it really slow removing just enough for the desired effect.





yankeexpress said:


> Tiny fine grade flat file....or a Dremel, masked off.


Thanks gentlemen. I was thinking about a 1000 grit or 0000 steel wool, but will first try out the curved jeweler's file. Guess I'll have to take the shroud off the case - hope I don't strip threadso|


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This tuna looks great. I m looking for a similar but with bronzo case


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> This tuna looks great. I m looking for a similar but with bronzo case


Depends on your budget but most are within the vicinity of $200

Steeldive 1975S
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001013164285.html














With a choice between green or blue lume & between a ceramic bezel insert or all-CUSN8

Heimdallr Sharkmaster (Aluminium Bronze) 
https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/73-466-bronze-sharkmaster-tuna-can.html







C3 Green Lume

San Martin
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000314944995.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000227582321.html





















Black Dial has C3 Green lume, Green/Blue dials have BGW9 Blue lume.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Depends on your budget but most are within the vicinity of $200
> 
> Steeldive 1975S
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001013164285.html
> ...


I love the strap on this one. You can actually buy it separately too. Although it's not cheap.

#Aliexpress ￡35.29 12%OFF | San Martin Watch Parts Leather Strap 22mm TUNA 003 Watch Accessories Bands Stainless Steel Buckle
https://a.aliexpress.com/_ePaPRV









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I love the strap on this one. You can actually buy it separately too. Although it's not cheap.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡35.29 12%OFF | San Martin Watch Parts Leather Strap 22mm TUNA 003 Watch Accessories Bands Stainless Steel Buckle
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_ePaPRV
> ...


Looks like a cameltoe on your wrist


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Looks like a cameltoe on your wrist


Ok well that's put me off now 

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

mougino said:


> Looks like a cameltoe on your wrist


Can't unsee this!! :')

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just ordered one these.

#Aliexpress ￡75.19 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Pilot Watch with Type-B or Type-A Black Dial and 42mm Case waterproof 300M
https://a.aliexpress.com/_eMLxi3









https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


>


Thanks for your answer ! I'm not a big fan of this dial though...


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Hmm interesting. I wonder if an automatic movement would fit in there
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Well, stay tuned then. I plan on putting my own GS guilloche dial in it with an automatic. Probably an 2892-2 or clone like the ST18xx


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Well, stay tuned then. I plan on putting my own GS guilloche dial in it with an automatic. Probably an 2892-2 or clone like the ST18xx


Sounds good, cant wait to see the result! Do you have one on order or already in hand?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just ordered one these.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡75.19 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Pilot Watch with Type-B or Type-A Black Dial and 42mm Case waterproof 300M
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_eMLxi3


At least from the pictures that seller has some pretty impressive watches including a marine chronometer with a genuine ETA 6498 in either arabic or roman numerals or with a Sea-Gull clone that's much cheaper. Evidently that particular Sea-Gull version of the ST3621 has a design flaw.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Sounds good, cant wait to see the result! Do you have one on order or already in hand?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


I have one on order


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just ordered one these.


Can't wait for your review!! Watches are looking good.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Looks like a cameltoe on your wrist


I cannot stop laughing at this! Thanks for that image


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Depends on your budget but most are within the vicinity of $200
> 
> Steeldive 1975S
> With a choice between green or blue lume & between a ceramic bezel insert or all-CUSN8
> ...


I was shopping all these, but picked up a San Martin 6105 bronze instead.

I actually didn't know about the Steeldive at the time, but probably would have won out, because:

Heimdallr, aluminum bronze. I was under the impression that it would not patina as quickly or nicely as CuSn8. I have since been disabused of this notion, but it put me off that model. Also the depth text -- make it all gold or all white, but as-is just looks like a mistake.

When I was looking at them, the San Martin had a steel case. Bronze guard, bezel, and insert, but case and case back were both stainless steel. For whatever reason, that rated a pass on my end, where otherwise, it would have won out.


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

konax said:


> Gotta say, this "Escapement Time" (lol what) looks really nice... probably because it's a Grand Seiko copy, but still.
> 
> #Aliexpress US $71.00 | 【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 38mm Case steel watchband or Leather strap
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7MwaCT


Reminds me of the vintage King Seiko. I always liked these watches, but the price and the age always put me off.

This is a strong temptation for me, but I have to give it some thought to the silver hands/markers on silver dial, I would have preferred white dial and some black details like the originals. On this taobao link there are lots of user reviews with photos https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=607355597097


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Viper, that's excellent!

This is my latest arrival. I will probably order a B-uhr strap for it,


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I've had a box similar to one of these and it went in the bin. What puts me off these is the bare plastic box and cushion inside. Put a heavy watch on that cushion and close the lid. Move the box and your watch will be rattling around inside with no support. The watch boxes with multiple slots have cushions with rigid sides and cushioning around the watch to prevent movement. I'd rather pay extra and know the watch won't be damaged.


These are so bad? 
Seems good enough for the first sight :/
It was a mistake then, luckily I bought 8 pieces only.

Btw, i have a nice watch box (12pieces), but I search boxes I can put onto the top of my cabinet.

Do you have any better idea? It is important to be transparent and one-piece, but around 3-4$... Is it impossible to find? :/


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

o410o said:


> Reminds me of the vintage King Seiko. I always liked these watches, but the price and the age always put me off.
> 
> This is a strong temptation for me, but I have to give it some thought to the silver hands/markers on silver dial, I would have preferred white dial and some black details like the originals. On this taobao link there are lots of user reviews with photos https://m.intl.taobao.com/detail/detail.html?id=607355597097


My plan was to reprint the dial myself similar to what I made here:


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Brightling007 said:


> My plan was to reprint the dial myself similar to what I made here:


Goat Sumo? I'd watch that.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

*Goat Sumo...
*

...another _classic _marque from the imaginative minds of our Chinese horologists.:-!


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

Not only Goat Sumo but also Astronomical High-Beat


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Ok didn't really know who to ask to, I hope here is ok considering we're still talking about Aliexpress findings.

I need your help to decide, because I really can't wrap my head around this.

Nato or Bracelet?
















Nato Likes:
- I like how it matches the "stealthiness" of the bezel 
-I like how it brakes the continuity between the lugs making the watch head stand out for itself
-The "stealthy pseudo-tactical" style of the watch overall goes well with the sporty nato
-Safety, if a spring bar decides to pop 
-Not having to worry about scuffing the bracelet
-Undarstated, doesn't say "look at me"
-Bond (?)

Nato Dislikes:
-Maybe too casual?
-maybe boring?
-You tell me I need help!

Bracelet Likes:
-Fit, once set is REALLY comfy, and quick to wear. 
-Looks "more proper" (?)
-Rarely wear a metal bracelet, with this watch I'd have a valid excuse
-it's a well done bracelet, all solid

Bracelet Dislikes:
-Makes the case look like a square with a rounded bezel in the centre, doesn't flow into the case because of the "maxi case" design 
-That bezel with no white printed numbers is too black for the all silver look and it stands out too much 
-Watch head is too sporty for a more elegant bracelet 
-Scuffing awareness
-Polished centre links too elegant for the sporty design I know I can brush it but it wouldn't allow me to use it with the watch I discuss below 
-Screams "I wanted a Rolex but iPoor" more than the nato does

The additional problem I have is that I put this bracelet on this Cadisen which I think is more suited for the more "dressy look". I'd really like opinion on this too!









I think it looks really nice but I don't wear it as much as my SteelDive SKX homage and this Pagani Design because of its more elegant look and I would really like to use the bracelet more. 
I thought putting the bracelet on the Cadisen would've forced me to wear it more often but I'm still preferring my divers and the bracelet is not as worn as I'd like (which could be an advantage preserving the fresh look that a dress watch needs to have, give I'd use it only with the Cadisen that I use less often).

Also the problem of the Cadisen is that it's got very distant lugholes and the straight end straps leave a considerable gap and I thought the bracelet was the ideal solution.

Thoughts from the experts?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

It's on sale. I got mine for 74, it's now 64.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32924191272.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3b434c4dqNHRx7

Some quick n dirty:


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> It's on sale. I got mine for 74, it's now 64.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32924191272.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3b434c4dqNHRx7
> 
> ...


What movement is it running?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rabirnie said:


> What movement is it running?


"Automatic"... According to the listing :roll:

If they don't proudly mention NH35, it's Chinese. Which one? IDK.


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

pneuby said:


> *Goat Sumo...
> *
> 
> ...another _classic _marque from the imaginative minds of our Chinese horologists.:-!


Ehm no... I made that and I am not Chinese...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

CoolR said:


> These are so bad?
> Seems good enough for the first sight :/
> It was a mistake then, luckily I bought 8 pieces only.
> 
> ...


If you're using these for light watches with a rigid strap, they are ok. I put a heavy Seiko with metal bracelet inside and every time I moved the box, the watch would bang against the inside (bare plastic) and it really bothered me. I'd never put anything in one of these that I care about. That said, if it is just for storing watches, it would be easy to line the box with something soft inside to protect the watch. Like I said though, the one I bought was very similar to these, so yours might not be a problem.

I gave up on single watch boxes after that experience to be honest. The one I have is the same as this one below. The slots are narrow and small enough to keep the watch still, the inside is lined with a velvet like material and the cushions have a rigid panel on each side which helps keep the watch in place. The single box was much bigger than it needed to be for one watch and the cushion wasn't padded well or rigid at all, allowing the watch to move around too much.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

pneuby said:


> *Goat Sumo...
> *


Brilliant sport! Fun to watch.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Heithel said:


> Ok didn't really know who to ask to, I hope here is ok considering we're still talking about Aliexpress findings.
> 
> I need your help to decide, because I really can't wrap my head around this.
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but...

I think it 'looks' better on your wrist with the NATO (and I really don't like NATO straps at all). I never noticed the contrast between the square of the case with the circle of the bezel until you said it and now I can't unsee it hehe. For that reason alone, I'd have to say NATO. Then again, I'd probably go for one of these instead because, elastic = comfort city!

Juelong New Independent Design 2 Ring Nylon Watch Strap French Troops Parachute Bag For Elastic Nato Strap 20mm 22mm
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000262948795.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.39274c4dZIL8J9

Or one like this (not the store I bought from). Still elastic, but with different hardware...

Military Parachute Nylon Fabric Watchband Watch Strap for Bronze Bay 20mm 22mm 21mm 23mm Strap for Iwatch Band Accessories
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000507002276.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.0.0.643030d881YM05&gps-id=pcDetailFavMayLike&scm=1007.12873.140318.0&scm_id=1007.12873.140318.0&scm-url=1007.12873.140318.0&pvid=045b9627-0d84-492c-9cbb-14ddf554e039&_t=gps-idcDetailFavMayLike,scm-url:1007.12873.140318.0,pvid:045b9627-0d84-492c-9cbb-14ddf554e039,tpp_buckets:668%230%23131923%2313_668%23808%234093%23786_668%23888%233325%2317_668%232846%238107%2399_668%232717%237567%23983


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Heithel said:


> Ok didn't really know who to ask to, I hope here is ok considering we're still talking about Aliexpress findings.
> 
> I need your help to decide, because I really can't wrap my head around this.
> 
> ...


Its all about what you want really, theres no rules.

Personally I like the maxi case best on its bracelet or with a fitted rubber strap. I dont really think it sits well on a NATO.

Check out these straps:

#Aliexpress € 4,08 32%OFF | Watchband 20mm Natural Rubber Silicone Watch Strap 21mm Strap Pin Buckled Earc Mouth Strap Replacement For Rolex Submariner:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7FsD33

No guarantee they will fit your watch but probably will.

As for the bracelet, I would get rid of the polished surface with a garyflex medium block (no scotchbrite).

The other watch you have there I would get a nice thick vintage or classic padded tan or light brown leather strap for it. I am not bothered by "lug gap". Lots of iconic watches have it.

Again the next person may completely disagree and in the end 99% of the time you are the only person that notices your watch anyway.









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Brightling007 said:


> Ehm no... I made that and I am not Chinese...


blasphemy 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> Its all about what you want really, theres no rules.
> 
> Personally I like the maxi case best on its bracelet or with a fitted rubber strap. I dont really think it sits well on a NATO.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for your help!

The Cadisen came with a genuine leather faux croc, maybe I should just put that back on and use it as a full on dress watch and use the bracelet on the Pagani so I would have the SKX homage on a nato, the Pagani on bracelet, and the Cadisen on leather and have the three materials on three different watches.

The only concern i'm left with is how that stealth Yachtmaster bezel looks on an all silver look.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I'm no expert, but...
> 
> I think it 'looks' better on your wrist with the NATO (and I really don't like NATO straps at all). I never noticed the contrast between the square of the case with the circle of the bezel until you said it and now I can't unsee it hehe. For that reason alone, I'd have to say NATO. Then again, I'd probably go for one of these instead because, elastic = comfort city!
> 
> ...


Oops I'm sorry I ruined the maxi case on bracelet for you forever 
You well understand now my position, and the full matte black bezel doesn't help accentuating that "black circle on a square" look even more. To me it looks like a squared Seiko Turtle which I'm not a fan of.

At the same time it still seems to be just matching as it's the bracelet that watch came in with.

Certainly the nato gives it a little more character maybe, just standing outta the crowd of the classic sub on bracelet look.

I have one of those elastic NATO on order for my SteelDive after I receive it I might consider it for the Pagani too.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## KOB. (May 1, 2011)

FWIW I think the NATO. I'm a NATO guy. I have a marathon tsar, Phoibos PX002C and a Cutizen ProPilot JY8020-52E all in black NATOs and, IMHO, they all look great. Natos are the every man watch strap. If it's a tool/dive/pilot type watch, then a NATO. And again FWIW, the lug widths are 22mm, 20mm and 24mm (actually 23mm, but that's the good thing wth natos, there's a fudge factor) respectively.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

KOB. said:


> FWIW I think the NATO. I'm a NATO guy. I have a marathon tsar, Phoibos PX002C and a Cutizen ProPilot JY8020-52E all in black NATOs and, IMHO, they all look great. Natos are the every man watch strap. If it's a tool/dive/pilot type watch, then a NATO. And again FWIW, the lug widths are 22mm, 20mm and 24mm (actually 23mm, but that's the good thing wth natos, there's a fudge factor) respectively.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaaah that Marathon always makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside  I love their watches especially the 36mm one, that's just perfection!

So would you consider that Pagani more on the tool-y side that needs a nato?

What do you think of the Cadisen on the bracelet?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just ordered one these.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡75.19 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Pilot Watch with Type-B or Type-A Black Dial and 42mm Case waterproof 300M
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_eMLxi3
> ...


nice! I'm very tempted.

My only reservations are 42mm* (which could be fine, but would have to see it on wrist), and the 'escapement time' brand (and their QC etc).

*After consideration, my last 42mm AliX watch (Cadisen Lambda) is a bit too big for me and I'm not wearing it. Might pop it on eBay and get a bit back, I don't like to be wasteful even with sub-£50 watches.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> It's on sale. I got mine for 74, it's now 64.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32924191272.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3b434c4dqNHRx7
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good. I'm curious how this compares to the Corgeut. First impressions?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Brightling007 said:


> Ehm no... I made that and I am not Chinese...


While I know you made those dials (I've always admired your work) he is right about one thing. It is a classic marque. Good skills and drills right there

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I actually liked the all black insert on the pagani... I did not expect it to look that nice.

Youcan always change out the insert for another one you like better, they are cheap and you already know how to remove them. 

#Aliexpress € 12,75 31%OFF | 38mm Black ceramic bezel insert fit SUB Automatic watch men's watch made by BLIGER factory BB1
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dW5xAUv









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

By the way, this is how mine looks now... 









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> This tuna looks great. I m looking for a similar but with bronzo case


Look on Alibaba instead of AliExpress

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> I actually liked the all black insert on the pagani... I did not expect it to look that nice.
> 
> Youcan always change out the insert for another one you like better, they are cheap and you already know how to remove them.
> 
> ...


Thing is I really like that bezel, it was one of the main reasons I bought the Pagani! I just think it doesn't match too much the bracelet it came with.

But I'm now having second thoughts and I was looking for support 



Quint1980 said:


> By the way, this is how mine looks now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks...naked! Ahahah! What surgery is planned for that guy??

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## BrandonH79 (May 13, 2017)

Brightling007 said:


> Ehm no... I made that and I am not Chinese...


With the anchor design, I think I may know what kind of goat he is referring to.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> Looks pretty good. I'm curious how this compares to the Corgeut. First impressions?


I don't own a Corgeut so I can't compare, but I assume it's the same - either maker or brand.

I have several Parnis, and a few other Chinese brands, and the overall quality of Ch watches is improving, compared to 10 -15 years ago.

BUT, on this watch, the bezel was off by HALF a click - the worst.
So, I tightened it, using some dental floss. No, I NEVER use the bezel for timing anything anyway.

So, yeah, it's a good-looking "bimbo" of a watch. 
Acceptably accurate -- approx. +10 sec/ day, and ... hefty, which is strictly for psychological satisfaction.

Conclusion: It's a dang good watch for the price (75), so an even better deal at 65.
Get it while it lasts.

Some mo pix:


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Quint1980 said:


> Its all about what you want really, theres no rules.
> 
> Personally I like the maxi case best on its bracelet or with a fitted rubber strap. I dont really think it sits well on a NATO.
> 
> ...


Wear whatever pleases you. Try things out until you find what YOU like. To be honest I can't see it from Ireland anyway

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Heithel said:


> Aaaaah that Marathon always makes me feel warm and fuzzy inside  I love their watches especially the 36mm one, that's just perfection!


Seconded! It looks outstanding on a black strap too.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> nice! I'm very tempted.
> 
> My only reservations are 42mm* (which could be fine, but would have to see it on wrist), and the 'escapement time' brand (and their QC etc).
> 
> *After consideration, my last 42mm AliX watch (Cadisen Lambda) is a bit too big for me and I'm not wearing it. Might pop it on eBay and get a bit back, I don't like to be wasteful even with sub-£50 watches.


The Escapement Time has better finish than the Tisell and Ticino.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f72/ques...-man-operation-escapement-time-3058602-2.html

And the Taobao promotional material/vid actually showed the Escapement Flieger frozen in a block of ice and still tickin' away.
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?sp...Xc3ma&id=564458179822&ns=1&abbucket=18#detail


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

On that $29 handwound 6497 watch:



spacecat said:


> Anyone has an idea what I could expect from an offer like this?
> Will it be a seagull handwind, stainless steel case as promised in the specifications?
> Note that not all colour variants have an onion crown.
> 
> ...


Seller failed to ship it within the required time, I'm waiting for refund now. How's yours?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Ok didn't really know who to ask to, I hope here is ok considering we're still talking about Aliexpress findings.
> 
> I need your help to decide, because I really can't wrap my head around this.
> 
> ...


Plot twist!!

With a perlon I had laying around. 








I was inspired by this absolute beauty. 








But I also thought that with my blue dial, brown goes better than that olive green on the Rolex.

I also ordered a dark brown nato from Aliexpress (which is gonna probably arrive in one year ) because I think I still like nato better than perlon.

Ok I'll stop busting your balls with my nonsense now.

Thanks!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't own a Corgeut so I can't compare, but I assume it's the same - either maker or brand.
> 
> I have several Parnis, and a few other Chinese brands, and the overall quality of Ch watches is improving, compared to 10 -15 years ago.
> 
> ...


Thanks, tempted to get the GMT.... i need something pepsi in my watch box! 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Heithel said:


> That looks...naked! Ahahah! What surgery is planned for that guy??


Guess what... something is missing...

Hint: its not the bezel insert!









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

I see... Well, some weeks and I'll know it for sure.
It was not a huge amount of money, so it worths the try


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> Thanks, tempted to get the* GMT*.... i need something* peps*i in my watch box!


Like this?
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Like this?
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


yes, thats super cheap... i wasnt planning on getting another watch for a while... damn you

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> yes, thats super cheap... i wasnt planning on getting another watch for a while... damn you


I wasn't even thinking about a GMT version, until YOU mentioned it... damn you :-!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I wasn't even thinking about a GMT version, until YOU mentioned it... damn you :-!


hahah... what about the quartz chrono?

#Aliexpress € 55,41 40%OFF | 41mm 2019 New Men's Watch Schwarz Bay Chronograph Quartz Japanese Movement 316L Stainless Steel Case Multi-function Watch 07
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYpMzhX









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh! I bought that. Also good-looking. 
BUT !!

Do take note: 
The watch is SOLD as pictured. -- with the chrono seconds hand cocked like that, NOT set at zero.
IDK why they would do that, but there it was.
And since they advertised like that, you can't later complain that they "misrepresented."

It took me a while to get it to zero. Apparently, the VK movement inside is NOT designed to be reset.
But somehow I managed.



Quint1980 said:


> hahah... what about the quartz chrono?
> 
> #Aliexpress € 55,41 40%OFF | 41mm 2019 New Men's Watch Schwarz Bay Chronograph Quartz Japanese Movement 316L Stainless Steel Case Multi-function Watch 07
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYpMzhX
> ...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh! I bought that. Also good-looking.
> BUT !!
> 
> Do take note:
> ...


How did you manage to get the hand back to zero? I dont have much experience with that movement.

Would it be an option to just remove and reposition the second hand in the 12h position?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> How did you manage to get the hand back to zero?
> Would it be an option to just *remove and reposition the second hand* in the 12h position?


That might be an option.
I had to write to the seller. He told me how to do it.
It worked for me.
I relayed that info here on WUS, but others could not duplicate my success.

So I was forced to conclude: I got it right not BECAUSE of the seller's instructions, but IN SPITE of it.
It was a fluke.

Suffice it to say: I won't be using the chrono function, as it screws up once it's moved. The seconds hand fails to return to zero again.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> That might be an option.
> I had to write to the seller. He told me how to do it.
> It worked for me.
> I relayed that info here on WUS, but others could not duplicate my success.
> ...


Hmm ok, so when you use it now it returns back to that position in the photo again?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> Hmm ok, so when you use it now it returns back to that position in the photo again?


Or some other position.
Sometimes to zero.

It would be accurate to say, they used a DEFECTIVE movement for this model.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Or some other position.
> Sometimes to zero.
> 
> It would be accurate to say, they used a DEFECTIVE movement for this model.


OK, got it! Maybe I get lucky, but not sure if i want one now 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> Guess what... something is missing...
> 
> Hint: its not the bezel insert!
> 
> ...


The cyclops? 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Heithel said:


> The cyclops?
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


the crown guards 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> the crown guards
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Ok now I'm interested. Are you actually building this? 








Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Quint1980 said:


> OK, got it! Maybe I get lucky, but not sure if i want one now


For this model, I have not seen one on Ali-X that looked right.
Maybe all the sellers are using the same pic? OR... this particular batch came out the same factory like this?
IDK.

It is conceptually annoying, even though I never use the chrono function. Not on this anyway.
But it;s still a nice looking piece.

.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Heithel said:


> Ok now I'm interested. Are you actually building this?
> View attachment 15171343
> 
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


No not quite, although I also like that one. This will get a different dial, hands and bezel insert so I will be very different.

Unfortunately I am still waiting for some parts to arrive so this goes back in the drawer for now..

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

What do we think of the Chinese DG3804 GMT movement?

Because this watch with stainless steel, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and higher-order ratchet extension clasp for $67 seems like a real bargain if that's an acceptable movement.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dUaqSVB


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> What do we think of the Chinese DG3804 GMT movement?
> 
> Because this watch with stainless steel, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and higher-order ratchet extension clasp for $67 seems like a real bargain if that's an acceptable movement.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dUaqSVB


That same movement is used in pretty much all of the Chinese mechanical GMT watches and I don't know that many have complained about it. For about the same money you can get the Parnis GMT.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Steeldive just released a Green Hulk 6105.
Probably the most design-cohesive of the lot, just look at that strap!
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Arrival-2020-STEELDIVE-Rubber-Band_1600055967068.html


















































I like how it costs the same as the OG Black Version.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

OK, one of us has to get this. And shoot video.

Edit: Ah, if you look closely, the actual watch options are CONSIDERABLY different than that first photo. Which I think is the six-figure tourbillion they are (not really) homaging.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7IYYal


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive just released a Green Hulk 6105.
> Probably the most design-cohesive of the lot, just look at that strap!
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Arrival-2020-STEELDIVE-Rubber-Band_1600055967068.html
> View attachment 15171959
> ...


I'm patiently waiting for a yellow or orange dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive just released a Green Hulk 6105.
> Probably the most design-cohesive of the lot, just look at that strap!
> View attachment 15171975


I ran into these last night by accident.
It appears that the bracelet option is the same $ as the rubber.

Is there some reason why the lumes are 2 different colors? 
And always blue on the bezel. Why not do blue on the dial too?

I've noticed this being done in models by other clone makers. There has to be some reason for them to be so consistent.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I ran into these last night by accident.
> It appears that the bracelet option is the same $ as the rubber.
> 
> Is there some reason why the lumes are 2 different colors?
> ...


I've only seen that double colored lume on Steeldive watches. It's like their signature look.


----------



## samr7x7 (May 21, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with this specific watch? It's very Breguet: aliexpress.com/item/32969616306.html


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

WorthTheWrist said:


> What do we think of the Chinese DG3804 GMT movement?
> 
> Because this watch with stainless steel, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel and higher-order ratchet extension clasp for $67 seems like a real bargain if that's an acceptable movement.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dUaqSVB


It's the same movement as the DG2813 but with GMT hand. There are 2 version of the DG3804, the DG3804 (normal) and the DG3804B. The DG3804B has a separate adjustable 24h, and the normal one has a 24 hand that cannot be changed. It moves with the time (24 hours) but cannot be set with the crown. So if possible I would try to figure out if it has a DG3804B since that would be preferred.
Most people in the group own a watch with the DG2813 and have an opinion about it. I personally like this movement as I am a tinkerer and I can get a new movement for cheap and yet have an ok movement in my watch.


----------



## Veda88 (Apr 6, 2016)

oops double post.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> I ran into these last night by accident.
> It appears that the bracelet option is the same $ as the rubber.


Yes, and it is pretty awful.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Gisae said:


> Yes, and *it* is pretty awful.


The bracelet? Or the option? Or the very brand/model? Or the price?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> The bracelet? Or the option? Or the very brand/model? Or the price?


Yes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Yes.


LOL.
That is the only possible answer to any "X or Y" question. :-!


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I've found this Guanqin on Ali and I don't remember seeing it here : 
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

I think it looks pretty good but I'm curious to see it on genuine photos...


----------



## kgrier (Feb 24, 2019)

Quint1980 said:


> By the way, this is how mine looks now...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Quint1980 - I like the organizer tray! is that an EU-only thing or can I find it on AliX too ?


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

kgrier said:


> @Quint1980 - I like the organizer tray! is that an EU-only thing or can I find it on AliX too ?


I bought it at Action which is like a Dutch dollar store so I am not sure if they have something similar available on AliX.

I really like them too and bought a bunch, they are ideal when modding and building watches. When in progress or waiting for parts I keep everything that goes together in the same tray.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

delete


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I've found this Guanqin on Ali and I don't remember seeing it here :
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> ...


I would love this if it were under 40mm diameter, but I still might give it a go.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have seen some of you post about buying on Alibaba. I have done this before but as a reseller for bulk quantities at the time.

How do you guys go about buying a single watch? Do you pretend it is a sample and are evaluating suppliers or do you straight up tell them you are a consumer?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I have seen some of you post about buying on Alibaba. I have done this before but as a reseller for bulk quantities at the time.
> 
> How do you guys go about buying a single watch? Do you pretend it is a sample and are evaluating suppliers or do you straight up tell them you are a consumer?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


I just looked for this on listings. I didn't say anything either way.










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> I have seen some of you post about buying on Alibaba. I have done this before but as a reseller for bulk quantities at the time.
> 
> How do you guys go about buying a single watch? Do you pretend it is a sample and are evaluating suppliers or do you straight up tell them you are a consumer?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


I just search for min quantity 1. Some of the watches i've fancied buying have moq of about 300. Some have a sample price listed underneath but can on occasions be ridiculous (£600 for a nh35 PO homage) but can be cheaper sometimes too


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I just looked for this on listings. I didn't say anything either way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you just place an order without any interaction with the seller?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Then you just place an order without any interaction with the seller?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah, it's that simple.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah, it's that simple.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


OK, sounds simple enough! 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> OK, one of us has to get this. And shoot video.
> 
> Edit: Ah, if you look closely, the actual watch options are CONSIDERABLY different than that first photo. Which I think is the six-figure tourbillion they are (not really) homaging.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7IYYal


Quite an interesting watch. I would love to see a videos of this thing moving.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive just released a Green Hulk 6105.
> Probably the most design-cohesive of the lot, just look at that strap!
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/New-Arrival-2020-STEELDIVE-Rubber-Band_1600055967068.html
> View attachment 15171959
> ...


It is quite an attractive proposition. Pity I already have a black sterile and I have just bought a blue customised Apocalypse Now version from a Spanish forum.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Gisae said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, and *it* is pretty awful.
> ...


The bracelet style is period correct and I don't find it that terrible like some other guys in their reviews.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah, it's that simple.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Still a lot of them do not have shipping setup properly and it says negotiate with seller?

Do you just place the order anyway and see what they come back with even though there is no mention of shipping cost?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Still a lot of them do not have shipping setup properly and it says negotiate with seller?
> 
> Do you just place the order anyway and see what they come back with even though there is no mention of shipping cost?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


I just placed my order when I did it. Then they added the shipping fee. It was $17.50 for mine.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Still a lot of them do not have shipping setup properly and it says negotiate with seller?
> 
> Do you just place the order anyway and see what they come back with even though there is no mention of shipping cost?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


That was my problem with a lot of AliBaba sellers. When I inquired about the shipping fee 80% of the time I was told the watch (available as 1x sample purchase) did not exist and was a render, you had to pass a large order for the product even to exist (creating the moulds and so on).

In the rare times the product existed and the seller proposed a decent shipping (hear: not the $300 dhl shipping some offer lol) then you get surprise fees on the total, and in the very final page, if you're so courageous as to validate the price, even a fee on the credit card payment (!!) of course no AliPay nor PayPal payment possible....

I've gone through 1 AliBaba purchase 100%, and after that there was a shipping incident right before leaving China and zero involvement from the seller to solve the situation. It'll be a while before I order anything on this platform again...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

if you want an Alibaba vendor for watches try Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.
I haven't completed any purchase with them, but they definitely have watches in stock.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> if you want an Alibaba vendor for watches try Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.
> I haven't completed any purchase with them, but they definitely have watches in stock.


That's the one I used.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

samr7x7 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this specific watch? It's very Breguet: aliexpress.com/item/32969616306.html


I bought this model last year.
Dunno... keeps good time for a while, looks nice, "very Breguet", the hands are really nice, but somehow didn't become a fav.
(I was at a conference, and the strap fall off on the train... ok, not a big problem, but since then my mood went away  )

I think I will give it another chance, because its a really beautiful piece.


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I just looked for this on listings. I didn't say anything either way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good looking watch, I dig it. Certainly not a "dive" watch though. And that minimum order requirement is outrageous! I was thinking of getting one, but not sure I can afford that many. :-d


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> if you want an Alibaba vendor for watches try Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.
> I haven't completed any purchase with them, but they definitely have watches in stock.


I have. It's the store I mentioned above. Passivity to the extreme in case of problem.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This finally arrived after TWO full months.
Nice looking watch. My only dislike is the size of pushers, which happen to be skrew down similar to the crown.... weird.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm tempted by the Hulk Turtle but may just wait until it pops up on Alix.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fritz64 (Mar 17, 2018)

The Hulk Turtle is definitely a cool watch.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Quint1980 said:


> I'm tempted by the Hulk Turtle but may just wait until it pops up on Alix.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Oh, it just did:

#Aliexpress € 110,34 90%OFF | Professional Dive Watch 200M Waterproof Automatic Mechanical Green Abalone Watch Men Stainless Sport Swimming relogios masculino
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTmkY9V

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> if you want an Alibaba vendor for watches try Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.
> I haven't completed any purchase with them, but they definitely have watches in stock.


Qiin is the manufacturer of SteelDive and others. 
You could try to send an email to Judy at [email protected]

I dealt with her for some warranty stuff, fairly responsive too!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's the one I used.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I've used them before too. Twice in fact without a problem. I think Mougino had problems with them though. The shipping is actually shown on the listing and checkout is simple. No waiting for them to confirm anything in my case. Shipping on mine to UK was $9.90


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Oh, it just did:
> 
> #Aliexpress € 110,34 90%OFF | Professional Dive Watch 200M Waterproof Automatic Mechanical Green Abalone Watch Men Stainless Sport Swimming relogios masculino
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTmkY9V
> ...


It's £20 cheaper from Alibaba though


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAYGOOD said:


> It's £20 cheaper from Alibaba though


Including shipping and credit card fee?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Oh, it just did:
> 
> #Aliexpress € 110,34 90%OFF | Professional Dive Watch 200M Waterproof Automatic Mechanical Green Abalone Watch Men Stainless Sport Swimming relogios masculino
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTmkY9V
> ...


Gaah, hard to pass for this price. Please I really don't need another watch >_<


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Gaah, hard to pass for this price. Please I really don't need another watch >_<


oh! you do...and some Vostoks and Komandirskies as well


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Including shipping and credit card fee?


exactly what I was thinking... 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Gaah, hard to pass for this price. Please I really don't need another watch >_<


who really needs a watch anyways 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

mougino said:


> Including shipping and credit card fee?


Well including shipping ($9.90 - £8.06 to UK) it's £79.68. I used a debit card so no extra charges. Not sure what protection I would have but can always do a chargeback if things go wrong.
The blue Squale homage came in at £90.55 delivered for reference


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

MAYGOOD said:


> Well including shipping ($9.90 - £8.06 to UK) it's £79.68. I used a debit card so no extra charges. Not sure what protection I would have but can always do a chargeback if things go wrong.
> The blue Squale homage came in at £90.55 delivered for reference
> View attachment 15176965


Ok, I gave it a try... this is what I paid the Hulk Turtle on the green rubber. It is including shipping and creditcard fee.

Almost 20 euro cheaper then on Alix.









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Fritz64 said:


> That's a good looking watch, I dig it. Certainly not a "dive" watch though. And that minimum order requirement is outrageous! I was thinking of getting one, but not sure I can afford that many. :-d


I actually have a review of it on my YouTube channel.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> This finally arrived after TWO full months.
> Nice looking watch. My only dislike is the size of pushers, which happen to be skrew down similar to the crown.... weird.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I don't know about how they differ in size, but Orient do pushers the same as this.


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Ok, I gave it a try... this is what I paid the Hulk Turtle on the green rubber. It is including shipping and creditcard fee.
> 
> Almost 20 euro cheaper then on Alix.
> 
> ...


Now you just have to work out what to do with that extra 20 euro


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

MAYGOOD said:


> Now you just have to work out what to do with that extra 20 euro


Now the cafés have opened again today here in the Netherlands I will buy you a beer for pursuading me. 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

baczajka said:


> I would love this if it were under 40mm diameter, but I still might give it a go.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Yes ! Unfortunately, there are lots of watches with nice movement and nice design, but that are pretty big. It's too bad because I have small wrists and 40mm is the biggest I can wear. When I like a watch bigger than 40mm, I buy it for my father and give it to him as a gift. He now has more watches than me ! One of my facorite Ali watch is the Parnis Daytona. It's well built, with Seiko Meca-Q movement, and it's sub-40mm... Anyway, if you go for this Guanqin, let us know


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Now the cafés have opened again today here in the Netherlands I will buy you a beer for pursuading me.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


I just hope it all goes well now that I've persuaded you. Otherwise it will be me buying the drinks to drown your sorrows .

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin New All-Black PVD Turtle collection
https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn0068g-dh/
















Wonder if they will release an all-PVD Tuna or even a Monster.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin New All-Black PVD Turtle collection
> https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn0068g-dh/


I'd be all over an SKX version. Maybe black/black for fun. Though... would the lume really appear like that?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Joepineapples said:


> I'd be all over an SKX version. Maybe black/black for fun. Though... would the lume really appear like that?


I'm no photoshop expert but the lume shot looks legit.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just uploaded my latest review on my YouTube channel for those who are interested.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Some new cadisen. The AP hommage seems to be back in stock.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> Wonder if they will release an all-PVD Tuna or even a Monster.


Heimdallr/Sharkey used to have an all black Tuna (but looks to be sold out everywhere), now Steeldive makes them as well.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

MAYGOOD said:


> I just hope it all goes well now that I've persuaded you. Otherwise it will be me buying the drinks to drown your sorrows .
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


So far so good. I'll report back here once I have any updates!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Cadisen watches looks good. I ll try to buy one to review it


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just uploaded my latest review on my YouTube channel for those who are interested.


Not to pic nits, but you mentioned the warranty card, but no mention of how long the warranty is. I looked on the included link and found it to be 2 years which is quite nice and unexpected for a watch in this price range. Nice review.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> Not to pic nits, but you mentioned the warranty card, but no mention of how long the warranty is. I looked on the included link and found it to be 2 years which is quite nice and unexpected for a watch in this price range. Nice review.


Sorry about that. I've added it to the description and pinned a comment stating it too now.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I already have 3 disputes opened for products that never arrived (sent b/w 2 to 3 months ago) so when I found a small AliEx package in the mailbox I was so happy 

But it didn't last  This is what's advertised:








Specifically I picked the yellow one:








And this is what I received:









Am I too picky in saying it's substantially different from advertised?
What I received is clearly gold instead of yellow, was I really supposed to expect gold color from the seller pictures?
I would have expected some yellow areas, here I get the impression of having a black bezel where a golden unicorn sneezed on it 

Should I open a(nother) dispute?


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

mougino said:


> I already have 3 disputes opened for products that never arrived (sent b/w 2 to 3 months ago) so when I found a small AliEx package in the mailbox I was so happy
> 
> But it didn't last  This is what's advertised:
> 
> ...


JFYI the listing states that colour as black/gold. Seller may have changed it though


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Depends, if there are several set patterns, or every one is totally random and different.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> mougino said:
> 
> 
> > Gaah, hard to pass for this price. Please I really don't need another watch >_<
> ...


If you do and buy from a Russian website, make sure you set the price to be displayed in rubles and pay in rubles with your cc. Check the exchange rate and be surprised what a difference it makes. Will make you take two ?. Nastrovje & happy shopping.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I already have 3 disputes opened for products that never arrived (sent b/w 2 to 3 months ago) so when I found a small AliEx package in the mailbox I was so happy
> 
> But it didn't last  This is what's advertised:
> 
> ...


Hmm , tricky one. It does look very different than the pictures in the listing but it does say black gold when I go to color select.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAYGOOD said:


> JFYI the listing states that colour as black/gold. Seller may have changed it though





Quint1980 said:


> Hmm , tricky one. It does look very different than the pictures in the listing but it does say black gold when I go to color select.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Indeed, I don't recall but 80% sure it was advertised as black/yellow when I ordered  I should have made a screenshot


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

mougino said:


> Indeed, I don't recall but 80% sure it was advertised as black/yellow when I ordered  I should have made a screenshot


If you go to your orders and click the purchase id then the product it will show you a snapshot of what you bought. There is a link to the current listing so you can compare the two


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

My first Ali Express watch, and I'm pleased. It seems to be decently built, looks good and doesn't have a single bit of branding anywhere, which I like. All for less than £50 and ~ 10 days shipment.

The bracelet was totally crap though, but that's an easy fix.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> Some new cadisen. The AP hommage seems to be back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone bought the AP homage? Is it really 46mm? Are they including the crown? I'd like to try one..... but that's a bit too big..... know of a 40-42 version?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAYGOOD said:


> If you go to your orders and click the purchase id then the product it will show you a snapshot of what you bought. There is a link to the current listing so you can compare the two


Thanks for the tip, so it appears I bought 'black/gold' despite the pictures showing black)yellow... The result is atrocious  reminds me of my middle school French teacher who wore leopard (yurk, I did NOT ask to have that memory back!!)








Anyone EU-based fancies a free leopard bezel?


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

mougino said:


> Thanks for the tip, so it appears I bought 'black/gold' despite the pictures showing black)yellow... The result is atrocious  reminds me of my middle school French teacher who wore leopard (yurk, I did NOT ask to have that memory back!!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually quite like it. I'd be interested in giving you something for it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

zagato1750 said:


> Has anyone bought the AP homage? Is it really 46mm? Are they including the crown? I'd like to try one..... but that's a bit too big..... know of a 40-42 version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Look how far in from the chapter ring the date is. That's an indicator of size.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ah that sucks on the Casio bezel. Does look very different to the ad. You could always open a dispute with pics and ask for 50% off or something. I don't think you'll get a full refund.



zagato1750 said:


> Has anyone bought the AP homage? Is it really 46mm? Are they including the crown? I'd like to try one..... but that's a bit too big..... know of a 40-42 version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it's 46mm lug2lug, 43mm diameter (according to their listing)

Still a bit big for me. A shame, it looks lovely! I like that, despite clearly being an AP homage, it has plenty of its own design details when put next to an AP. Separates it from the copies like Didun.

But no sapphire on this one it seems? Also not on their new Submariner? That's a shame.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

zagato1750 said:


> Has anyone bought the AP homage? Is it really 46mm? Are they including the crown? I'd like to try one..... but that's a bit too big..... know of a 40-42 version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they actually might be smaller. There were real pictures of people who bought the watch and it looked ok.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I already have 3 disputes opened for products that never arrived (sent b/w 2 to 3 months ago) so when I found a small AliEx package in the mailbox I was so happy
> 
> But it didn't last  This is what's advertised:
> 
> ...


Your teacher looks hot.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

tantric said:


> My first Ali Express watch, and I'm pleased. It seems to be decently built, looks good and doesn't have a single bit of branding anywhere, which I like. All for less than £50 and ~ 10 days shipment.
> 
> The bracelet was totally crap though, but that's an easy fix.


Some buyers of similar "vintage" models reported here that there were engravings between the lugs. Engraving that said its a rolex. How is yours?

Is the bezel bi directional? And how is the bezel action at all? That was another thing people were unhappy with.

What is the name of the store you bought it from?


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

zagato1750 said:


> Has anyone bought the AP homage? Is it really 46mm? Are they including the crown? I'd like to try one..... but that's a bit too big..... know of a 40-42 version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


it is 43mm diameter for the rounded part, 46mm lug to lug per the image


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

- it is a massive watch


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Interesting....when I pull it up at the “Cadisen Official Store” I don’t see that dimensional drawing.... it states dial diameter of 46.... the short box opening video does measure less than that... still looks pretty dang big.... I’d like to see one closer to 40-ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

madmak said:


> - it is a massive watch


Way too big. Wound buy it if it were around 38mm

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

madmak said:


> - it is a massive watch


Thanks for the link.

Wowsers, that lug to lug alone is way too big. An almost 44mm case width would be a non-starter on its own. Shame, it's a nice looker. If it were scaled down to 39mm I'd order one immediately for that price.


----------



## tantric (Apr 13, 2008)

spacecat said:


> Some buyers of similar "vintage" models reported here that there were engravings between the lugs. Engraving that said its a rolex. How is yours?
> 
> Is the bezel bi directional? And how is the bezel action at all? That was another thing people were unhappy with.
> 
> What is the name of the store you bought it from?


No engravings anywhere - in fact the watch doesn't have a single letter on it anywhere, just the numbers on the dial and bezel.
Bezel is bi directional and smooth/friction, no ratchets. turns a tiny bit too easily maybe but nothing disastrous.
A diver's watch it ain't - it's rated to 30m anyway. I consider it an explorer style with a bezel.

As i mentioned the bracelet is hopeless, but my only disappointment is that it doesn't have the drilled lugs they showed in the photos. I really like the look of drilled lugs and it would have completed the "vintage" feel.

All in all, for the price paid, it's a solid watch.

Store name is clone watch store.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Sogeha said:


> I actually quite like it. I'd be interested in giving you something for it
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


That is soooooo fugly but yet, you would "be interested in giving him something for it" ??????? Like what? A punch in the eye?


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for the link.
> 
> Wowsers, that lug to lug alone is way too big. An almost 44mm case width would be a non-starter on its own. Shame, it's a nice looker. If it were scaled down to 39mm I'd order one immediately for that price.


I am buying it. I messaged the seller and he gave a $13 coupon to match the previous price for $65. getting with the royal oak waffle dial. will post when it comes. As I have said before, I love big watches so should be fun.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Joepineapples said:


> I'd be all over an SKX version. Maybe black/black for fun. Though... would the lume really appear like that?


Speak of the Devil
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...KX007-Mechanical-Automatic_1600058271794.html






















Steeldive's new Submariner catalogue
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...Steel-NH35-Watch-Steeldive_1600057378736.html





















BGW9 Lume


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok, now THAT's what I'm talking about!! Faith in AliExpress restored 

Yesterday's package left a bad taste in my mouth, a square G-Shock bezel that - on picture - was supposed to match my yellow B5600 but gave me "leopard teacher" flashbacks...

The Bad Taste:









You don't see it? let's have a closer look...









AGAIN:









Anyway.....

I must have had the intuition that the bezel would disappoint because when I ordered it 3 weeks ago I also took a couple of 'jell-o' bezels+straps, and boy do these ones not disappoint! 









That's exactly the look I wanted with this B5600 yellow dial border (which I found too aggressive on the standard black bezel - who's aggressive now huh? )

I've settled on the 'frog' jell-o for the moment 









Each set came with 3 springbars, 6 bezel screws, and a set of 3 tools (philips + flat screwdrivers + a springbar setting tool).

The bezel fit is perfect btw:









If you want to give your square G a fun sour candy look, search no more: https://a.aliexpress.com/_dWApnYx 100% recommended


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh wow, for ~£82 I can see those Steeldive Subs be a new fan-favourite. With Nh35, sapphire, and Steeldive build-quality. I suspect it'll be nicer than the already popular Loreos and Pagani Designs. 

Probably not quite the quality of a San Martin sub, but those are more around £140.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

I could use some advice. I am awaiting a much-delayed shipment which does appear to be moving out of Singapore finally; it is marked "dispatched to overseas." The buyer protection period has run out, but not before I made two separate requests to extend buyer protection. The seller did not respond to either request. Since I have reason to think this watch is on its way, I don't feel right requesting a refund, but since parcels do go astray or get misaddressed I need to act within 15 days or lose the right to dispute. What should I do?


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

mlstein said:


> I could use some advice. I am awaiting a much-delayed shipment which does appear to be moving out of Singapore finally; it is marked "dispatched to overseas." The buyer protection period has run out, but not before I made two separate requests to extend buyer protection. The seller did not respond to either request. Since I have reason to think this watch is on its way, I don't feel right requesting a refund, but since parcels do go astray or get misaddressed I need to act within 15 days or lose the right to dispute. What should I do?


file a dispute. i have done it 3 times and my parcel magically get updated 3 days later


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mlstein said:


> I could use some advice. I am awaiting a much-delayed shipment which does appear to be moving out of Singapore finally; it is marked "dispatched to overseas." The buyer protection period has run out, but not before I made two separate requests to extend buyer protection. The seller did not respond to either request. Since I have reason to think this watch is on its way, I don't feel right requesting a refund, but since parcels do go astray or get misaddressed I need to act within 15 days or lose the right to dispute. What should I do?


Open a dispute in 14 days if the watch has not reached you.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

madmak said:


> file a dispute. i have done it 3 times and my parcel magically get updated 3 days later


Can't. It says: "Our records show that your order has departed from its country of origin and is currently in transit. According to our past experience, the majority of the packages will be delivered within the time frame promised by the seller. If your package does not arrive by , please open dispute and we will handle this immediately. We appreciate your patience."

Note that there's no date for expected arrival!


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

mlstein said:


> Can't. It says: "Our records show that your order has departed from its country of origin and is currently in transit. According to our past experience, the majority of the packages will be delivered within the time frame promised by the seller. If your package does not arrive by , please open dispute and we will handle this immediately. We appreciate your patience."
> 
> Note that there's no date for expected arrival!


yes, they changed that recently (maybe after I filed so many disputes  ). but rest assured you can still dispute and your protection is still in place. they keep extending it


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

What happened to this thread?
Listing stopped at Page #1710, and I cannot se further pages...

EDIT:
Problem solved. Probably was my browser's fault


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

I ordered a watch on April 1st and now I see that the seller only shipped the watch on May 25th... Is it an appropriate behavior from the seller?

AliX says that the item should have arrived by May 31th, based on the fact that the item shipped on April 1st as the seller wrongly stated...

Now it is June 3rd and I cannot open a dispute because “the watch is in transit”.

What would you recommend I should do?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I had the same problem. Exactly.

Seller claimed to have shipped, but actually did not do so, until 2.5 months later.
Once shipped it arrived within 10 days. It took 3 months for me to get mine.
No idea what caused the delay - probably the COVID.

But then, why did the seller claim immediate shipping? Was that supposed to make me think better of their service?



cousswrc said:


> I ordered a watch on April 1st and now I see that the seller only shipped the watch on May 25th... Is it an appropriate behavior from the seller?
> 
> AliX says that the item should have arrived by May 31th, based on the fact that the item shipped on April 1st as the seller wrongly stated...
> 
> ...


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Ditto....on two watches...three bands.....couple other items...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Worst of Ali express


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

DaveG46 said:


> Worst of Ali express


Sooo, did you buy it?


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Sooo, did you buy it?


No spotted this from the same seller instead


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cousswrc said:


> I ordered a watch on April 1st and now I see that the seller only shipped the watch on May 25th... Is it an appropriate behavior from the seller?
> 
> AliX says that the item should have arrived by May 31th, based on the fact that the item shipped on April 1st as the seller wrongly stated...
> 
> ...


Communicate. There's a chance the watch was blocked at factory. Sellers are struggling due to the circumstances, I wouldn't always assume it's bad behavior on their part.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

DaveG46 said:


> No spotted this from the same seller instead


It's a homage.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

cousswrc said:


> I ordered a watch on April 1st and now I see that the seller only shipped the watch on May 25th... Is it an appropriate behavior from the seller?
> 
> AliX says that the item should have arrived by May 31th, based on the fact that the item shipped on April 1st as the seller wrongly stated...
> 
> ...


Could it be that the seller, their warehouse or the sorting center of their logistic partner is located in a place under lockdown order?


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

dfwcowboy said:


> It's a homage.
> 
> View attachment 15183849


Think is more a copy of GMT-Master II 116758 SA either way its awful


----------



## pbthurn (Jun 4, 2020)

How are the watch boxes/ storage boxes on Aliexpress? Is it worth the buy?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pbthurn said:


> How are the watch boxes/ storage boxes on Aliexpress? Is it worth the buy?


It all depends on the individual item, but often you can do better on eBay or Amazon. With wooden boxes, the chances of damage during shipping are a significant risk, and return policies are often better with other sites. The possible chance of paying to ship an inexpensive watchbox back to China, can make Amazon's return policy a life saver.

AliExpress isn't consistent in how well it packs fragile items. My latest watch purchase had minimal protection, and its cardboard display box suffered a smushed corner. Not a big deal, but a rosewood watch box would have been ruined. Amazon takes greater care with it's packing, and shipping damage is far less frequent. This is not an issue for a leatherette travel case, but a display box with finished wood and glass windows ...


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mlstein said:


> Can't. It says: "Our records show that your order has departed from its country of origin and is currently in transit. According to our past experience, the majority of the packages will be delivered within the time frame promised by the seller. If your package does not arrive by , please open dispute and we will handle this immediately. We appreciate your patience."
> 
> Note that there's no date for expected arrival!


Yeah, same issue here. I couldn't find a way to dispute.

I requested an extension instead.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, here’s a crazy one, I ordered some watch parts (crystals & gaskets), 7 units in total from the one seller. They sent the wrong order (4 items, none corresponding to any I ordered), they acknowledged the mistake and offered to refund. I went through the dispute process and have received refunds on 6 of the 7 items. Logged in and saw that on the one item still waiting a refund, Ali had made a counter offer of $0, saying I didn’t have enough evidence... weird!


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

StephenR said:


> So, here's a crazy one, I ordered some watch parts (crystals & gaskets), 7 units in total from the one seller. They sent the wrong order (4 items, none corresponding to any I ordered), they acknowledged the mistake and offered to refund. I went through the dispute process and have received refunds on 6 of the 7 items. Logged in and saw that on the one item still waiting a refund, Ali had made a counter offer of $0, saying I didn't have enough evidence... weird!


I had a similar problem. I ordered a videogame system but received more expensive fishing Flywheels?!? (shipping labels must have been switched) The store was willing to refund, but Ali refused, saying that my package had been delivered. The store needed to communicate with ali directly for my refund to go through.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

hanshananigan said:


> Yeah, same issue here. I couldn't find a way to dispute.
> 
> I requested an extension instead.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


The seller never responded to my requests for an extension....


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not sure I've seen them here. All black San Martin turtles.

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4001...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4001...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

If that gives you some hope in waiting for your own shipments, today 8 orders showed up at once at my doorstep. Some were ordered back in March, some in May, the delivery time varies from 11 to 63 days between them. It's like something has unclogged at the post office.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

San martin all black are interesting. What about lume


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

My Bliger sterile seamaster homage broke after wearing it about 20-30 times in total.
Problem is that the crown will not screw down any more to the case.
From new I could barely screw it down, just half to one turn. Other users in previous posts faced the same thing.

Since I rarely wear the same watch in consecutive days, I had to set the time each time I wore it, meaning I had to unscrew and screw back on the crown.
I am thinking of decreasing the length of the stem so that the crown is really close to the watch without having to screw it down. Of course if I chop it up more than I have to, I will ruin it completely. A crown you can find, a stem is more difficult.
I like so much this watch on the looks of it, but it never was a quality thing. In very humid weather I have fogging from the inner side of the glass.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> San martin all black are interesting. What about lume


I don't know, we'll have to wait for someone to buy it and show us


----------



## rich_in_the_lou (Nov 26, 2017)

DaveG46 said:


> Worst of Ali express


Seems to me that I saw a pic of that watch in the dictionary when I went to look up "*FUGKLY*"


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody get anything delivered recently from the Pagani Design Factory Store?

Still waiting on a March order from them that they assure me will be arriving any day now. I don't think even COVID-19 explains a March order not arriving in June.



And this one has my B.S. detector going off ... a chronograph that was briefly for sale for $18 I snagged. They now want between $50-$60 for it. Without explanation, my tracking information now says, "Shipment cancelled by seller." Seller hasn't responded to messages. I'm left to file a dispute. But because of the goofy way Ali does disputes, I wonder if I'm going to have to wait until their many-months timer ticks away before I get a refund for a transaction the seller cancelled and didn't tell me about?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> My Bliger sterile seamaster homage broke after wearing it about 20-30 times in total.
> Problem is that the crown will not screw down any more to the case.
> From new I could barely screw it down, just half to one turn. Other users in previous posts faced the same thing.
> 
> ...


Shoot, that sucks. Fogging on the inside of the glass means, well, there's moist inside the watch. Might be a ticking time bomb...
I just Googled, and these are rated 3ATM? So much for it being a 'Seamaster'.

I've been very tempted by Bliger, Parnis, Corgeut, etc (and still am). Great value but the overall quality (and QC) just don't quite seem up to snuff. Sometimes you get a good one, sometimes you get a bad one. It looks like they come from similar factories.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I don't think even COVID-19 explains a March order not arriving in June.


Yes it absolutely does. I received yesterday (June 4) a silicone strap & some toy for the kid I both ordered on March 3.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Shoot, that sucks. Fogging on the inside of the glass means, well, there's moist inside the watch. Might be a ticking time bomb...
> I just Googled, and these are rated 3ATM? So much for it being a 'Seamaster'.
> 
> I've been very tempted by Bliger, Parnis, Corgeut, etc (and still am). Great value but the overall quality (and QC) just don't quite seem up to snuff. Sometimes you get a good one, sometimes you get a bad one. It looks like they come from similar factories.


Never had a problem with any of my Corgeut, even took some of them swimming. I would rate them (& the Parnis) maybe a little over the Bliger... We need an AliExpress QC scale one of these days


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just uploaded my latest review. 
I know people probably have already seen quite a few videos on this watch. But when I did a poll, this was heavily requested. So here it is.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I'm not sure I've seen them here. All black San Martin turtles.
> 
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4001...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 
> ...





jhdscript said:


> San martin all black are interesting. What about lume





Paganizonda51 said:


> I don't know, we'll have to wait for someone to buy it and show us


Don't want to be a tattle-tale but 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51858425


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just uploaded my latest review.
> I know people probably have already seen quite a few videos on this watch. But when I did a poll, this was heavily requested. So here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


Video is private, yt won't allow me to watch it (although I'm a subscriber)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Video is private, yt won't allow me to watch it (although I'm a subscriber)


I had to make it private again for a minute. I messed up the thumbnail with a typo 
It's sorted and public public again now.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just uploaded my latest review.
> I know people probably have already seen quite a few videos on this watch. But when I did a poll, this was heavily requested. So here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


I've heard that Parnis isn't actually a single builder, but rather a parts manufacturer that sells to individual builders. I don't know if that's true or not, but if so could account for the differences like the bezel insert. I know that you can find all sorts of Parnis parts all over ebay and Ali.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> I've heard that Parnis isn't actually a single builder, but rather a parts manufacturer that sells to individual builders. I don't know if that's true or not, but if so could account for the differences like the bezel insert. I know that you can find all sorts of Parnis parts all over ebay and Ali.


Yeah I've heard that too. I think it's probably right, but I couldn't confirm it 100%. But I do suggest something like that in the video.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mougino said:


> Ok, now THAT's what I'm talking about!! Faith in AliExpress restored
> 
> Yesterday's package left a bad taste in my mouth, a square G-Shock bezel that - on picture - was supposed to match my yellow B5600 but gave me "leopard teacher" flashbacks...
> 
> ...


Very nice. I wonder why they don't make camo bezel and strap sets?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> The movement is the same 28,800, SK series 1813 found in the Starking AM0184 and AM0194.


I'm just wondering if anyone has experience with this movement from a repair/service perspective? I picked up a cheap 2nd hand Starking locally to have a play with, I've got a question about the movement I'm hoping someone might be able to help me with...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just uploaded my latest review.
> I know people probably have already seen quite a few videos on this watch. But when I did a poll, this was heavily requested. So here it is.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, here from YouTube. I think that was the "expert" discussion I mentioned in the youtube comments.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/bi-c...d-produce-4514383.html#/topics/4514383?page=2

Not really the pros as I remembered them, but it might have been another thread. Still thinking I read about the two different colours question more in depth.memory is a tricky thing you cannot fully trust.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Never had a problem with any of my Corgeut, even took some of them swimming. I would rate them (& the Parnis) maybe a little over the Bliger... We need an AliExpress QC scale one of these days


My Corgeut bronze black bay is handling swimming really well, as is the Pagani submariner and the Debert spectre. Those were all rated 10bar and up and at least for surface swimming they are good to go (swam last summer with them a lot and no problems since).

The Bliger one is problematic from day one. I will maybe discard the screwing by filling the turns inside the crown and cutting a bit the stem so that it stays on its own relatively flat to the case. In any case I was never going to go swimming with it being 3bar, but fogging is something I would never expect even in a 3 bar watch. Since there is no other homage of this specific model and I really enjoy it I will try to make it usable again. And the price (around 70 if I remember corrently during the sale I bought it) is not for a disposable watch. I am expecting a 5 year lifetime of the Ali watches I pay more than 50 euros.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> My Bliger sterile seamaster homage broke after wearing it about 20-30 times in total.
> Problem is that the crown will not screw down any more to the case.
> From new I could barely screw it down, just half to one turn. Other users in previous posts faced the same thing.
> 
> ...


 The exact same thing happened to mine. It was always half a turn to lock the crown (I knew the writing was on the wall) and then after about 20 wears, the crown refused to grab the thread on the tube at all. I've read this from about 4-5 different buyers. My bezel also stopped clicking. Shame, because I enjoyed wearing it and the movement was doing great. I'll keep it to practise on.

AVOID this watch.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Techme said:


> The exact same thing happened to mine. It was always half a turn to lock the crown (I knew the writing was on the wall) and then after about 20 winds, the crown refused to grab the thread on the tube at all. I've read this from about 4-5 different buyers. My bezel also stopped clicking. Shame, because I enjoyed wearing it and the movement was doing great. I'll keep it to practise on.
> 
> AVOID this watch.


I believe it is a workable solution to decrease the stem length and essentially get rid of any screwing of the crown. It doesn't have to be perfect but not showing protruding a lot. Anyhow a screw down crown in a non water resistance watch is just for looks.
Shame because the looks of the watch are exceptional and the movement is ok. I simply loved it with the omega style silicon blue strap and was looking forward to wearing it a lot this summer.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This gshock is beautiful but i have a dougt about the authentic of the watch. Aliexpress and DH have a lot of fake :-(


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> This gshock is beautiful but i have a dougt about the authentic of the watch. Aliexpress and DH have a lot of fake :-(


Which one? This one?








The G-Shock was purchased from Amazon, model GW-B5600BC-1ER so it's genuine, it came like this:








Only the translucent strap/bezel set comes from AliExpress


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Which one? This one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How does the 3rd party strap and bezel set feel?

Does it feel cheap, which would be my worry?

Or would you consider it a viable long-term replacement?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I need some advice.

I ordered a watch bracelet from 'timelee store' (I recall someone had a delivery issue with them recently).

The purchase date was 25/04/2020. Estimated delivery was May 15 - June 5 (today).

Tracking shows it 'departed country of origin' (Singapore) on 28/04/2020.

Since then it's been crickets, zero updates.

Is my best short term option to contact the seller and request an extension of the delivery time. I'm ok to wait a little longer?

My order will close in 20 days.

Before the pandemic, most packages took about a month to arrive in Australia.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> How does the 3rd party strap and bezel set feel?
> 
> Does it feel cheap, which would be my worry?
> 
> Or would you consider it a viable long-term replacement?


Honestly, I only have had it for 2 days but the plastic is flexible and a little stretchy. It's quite comfortable on the wrist (if I put it a little loose, on the exact fitting hole when it's hot my wrist is strangled).

The cut & finish is good: no plastic residue/gunks whatsoever. Bezel and springbar holes are in the exact right place. There's just a small dot of missing white paint at the top of the "G-SHOCK" 's "O".

It is not a *perfect* fit: there is a ~0.2 mm gap where the bracelet connects to the bezel, but you can't notice it except by putting your nose on it.

I'm seeing myself wearing it a lot so I'll update if there's any evolution of the situation but from my first impressions it feels like a viable replacement. I sure won't wear the black bezel/combi bracelet on this one anymore, didn't feel right with the yellow dial outline.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> I ordered a watch bracelet from 'timelee store' (I recall someone had a delivery issue with them recently).
> 
> ...


Read above, since the COVID packages can take 2 or even 3 months to arrive (where it was 2-3 weeks before)


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

baczajka said:


> Very nice. I wonder why they don't make camo bezel and strap sets?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


They do

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Never had a problem with any of my Corgeut, even took some of them swimming. I would rate them (& the Parnis) maybe a little over the Bliger... We need an AliExpress QC scale one of these days


San Martin would be top of that list in my opinion. They're fantastic.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> San Martin would be top of that list in my opinion. They're fantastic.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


Yes agreed, and the original Merkur factory just above them.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not wearing my glasses... had to re-read the branding for a second there!

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8VcDcQ


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody get anything delivered recently from the Pagani Design Factory Store?
> 
> Still waiting on a March order from them that they assure me will be arriving any day now. I don't think even COVID-19 explains a March order not arriving in June.


I got a watch during the same sale as you from Pagani Store, it still shows as "Information Received - Item En Route to Postal Facility" from the 30th of March at Singapore post tracking system. CAINIAO says "Hand over to airline" on the 30th of March. I opened a dispute and all I got was to wait until 90 days have passed from purchase so I am waiting.

Another watch I got (a SANDA) showed the same message from the 30th of March, but changed on the 23rd of May to "Despatched to overseas". Of course it hasn't arrived in my country yet, but I know it isn't lost.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

crAss said:


> I got a watch during the same sale as you from Pagani Store, it still shows as "Information Received - Item En Route to Postal Facility" from the 30th of March at Singapore post tracking system. CAINIAO says "Hand over to airline" on the 30th of March. I opened a dispute and all I got was to wait until 90 days have passed from purchase so I am waiting.
> 
> Another watch I got (a SANDA) showed the same message from the 30th of March, but changed on the 23rd of May to "Despatched to overseas". Of course it hasn't arrived in my country yet, but I know it isn't lost.


The Pagani Design store seems to be struggling with COVID more than others, for some reason.

Update on that $18 chronograph I ordered, that they're now selling for $50-$60? They marked it as "shipped;" then later changed it to "shipment cancelled by seller." They refunded my money.

It leads me to believe they simply wanted to sell them for more, and didn't want to honor the price at which they initially posted them.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

Some nice Nakzen : Japanese movements, looks like dial is sapphire (is it really ?) . Do you like these ?

this one i like a lot, but the bracelet :
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4001111801656.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.46.62c1ca99n3XbRr

this one also looks good :

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4001111801656.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.46.62c1ca99n3XbRr

here a different bracelet, with day and date on each side of the dial, like Orient maybe (?)
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1000006079202.html?spm=a2g0w.12010612.8148356.24.62c1ca99n3XbRr


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello
> 
> Some nice Nakzen : Japanese movements, looks like dial is sapphire (is it really ?) . Do you like these ?
> 
> ...


That dial looks interesting.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## Arguru7 (Feb 17, 2020)

crAss said:


> My Bliger sterile seamaster homage broke after wearing it about 20-30 times in total.
> Problem is that the crown will not screw down any more to the case.
> From new I could barely screw it down, just half to one turn. Other users in previous posts faced the same thing.
> 
> ...


That's such bad news. I've been eyeing the blue dial one for a while now. Was going to be my next purchase, now I'm not sure. Your grey-blue combo looks awesome! Is it possible to perhaps change the crown? Or even the movement?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Well I have changed the crown before in tevise t801. It was an easy thing to do, even though I couldn't source the original, got another one and had to cut the stem.
I will see when I get the time to open the watch. Most probably the crown is at fault not the case. I will see what can be done. From the start even to get that half of a turn you had to push a lot in so I wonder if they just didn't want to cut the stem at the right length to spare time and just left it like that since even with difficulty it worked.
I will keep you updated since a number of us has the watch and most probably all are going to face the same problem.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Techme said:


> I need some advice.
> 
> I ordered a watch bracelet from 'timelee store' (I recall someone had a delivery issue with them recently).
> 
> ...


No, your best option is to file a dispute with AliExpress on the order asking for a refund.

When you open a dispute, AliExpress will give the seller an opportunity to respond to your complaint. The seller may ask/offer to extend the protection period which you can then accept. (If the seller actually shipped the bracelet, they will probably ask to extend the protection period. If the seller didn't actually ship it, then they will probably just refund your money.)

I always get a preemptive email from AliExpress when my protection period is about to run out, and that is when I file the dispute.

Always go through the official process to protect yourself.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> No, your best option is to file a dispute with AliExpress on the order asking for a refund.
> 
> When you open a dispute, AliExpress will give the seller an opportunity to respond to your complaint. The seller may ask/offer to extend the protection period which you can then accept. (If the seller actually shipped the bracelet, they will probably ask to extend the protection period. If the seller didn't actually ship it, then they will probably just refund your money.)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply. Last purchase was automatically extended by Aliexpress, but eventually arrived after I disputed.


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

Does anyone have a particular seller/store that sells good quality straps? Especially leather? 

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sleestax said:


> Does anyone have a particular seller/store that sells good quality straps? Especially leather?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


These are some of my favourite ones I have.

#Aliexpress ￡11.41 20%OFF | MAIKES Watch accessories watchbands 18mm - 26mm brown vintage oil wax leather watch band for samsung gear s3 Fossil watch strap
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYwMF2e

#Aliexpress ￡10.15 27%OFF | Anbeer Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm Vintage Crazy Horse Leather Replacement Bracelet Stainless Steel Buckle
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dT2J0i6

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Sleestax said:


> Does anyone have a particular seller/store that sells good quality straps? Especially leather?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


I've had good luck with 'Maikes' straps:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_Bf9Zzq0m


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Merkur is releasing three interesting-lookin' pieces.

First being a Moonphase Chronograph
PIERRE PAULIN Dress Mechanical Chronograph Moonphase Mens Watch Luxury Calendar














Second being an interesting-looking 44mm Bronze Diver with no Date Window














Third being this GMT Pilot
MERKUR GMT PILOT 100M AUTOMATIC Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Mens Watch


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur is releasing three interesting-lookin' pieces.
> 
> First being a Moonphase Chronograph
> PIERRE PAULIN Dress Mechanical Chronograph Moonphase Mens Watch Luxury Calendar
> ...


That GMT pilot looks particularly interesting. Doesn't yet list many specs, but I'm definitely keeping an eye on it. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur is releasing three interesting-lookin' pieces.
> 
> First being a Moonphase Chronograph
> PIERRE PAULIN Dress Mechanical Chronograph Moonphase Mens Watch Luxury Calendar
> ...


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur is releasing three interesting-lookin' pieces.
> 
> First being a Moonphase Chronograph
> PIERRE PAULIN Dress Mechanical Chronograph Moonphase Mens Watch Luxury Calendar
> ...


Pieere?

Edit - beaten to it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Hmm, I wonder why the hour hand is running behind? By about 15 minutes or so.



Desk-bound said:


> Merkur ...
> 44mm Bronze Diver with no Date Window
> View attachment 15189739
> [/ATTACH]
> ...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Hmm, I wonder why the hour hand is running behind? By about 15 minutes or so.


Photoshop probably.
Such a nice watch but too big.
On the other hand even Tudor has the bronze black bay at 43mm these days...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Have you had parcels opened by customs already ? I had one recently (with just a sticker on it saying 'opened by customs' and thus a longer shipping , but it was not a watch).
So what do they do ? For example for leather straps mentionning 'genuine leather' everywhere, well often times you really want leather : can they check if it is real leather and fine the seller ? Can they fine you the buyer ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> These are some of my favourite ones I have.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡11.41 20%OFF | MAIKES Watch accessories watchbands 18mm - 26mm brown vintage oil wax leather watch band for samsung gear s3 Fossil watch strap
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYwMF2e
> ...


That Anbeer one is really good, you can get it with a silver buckle on their store too. I think I got it for about £2 less in one of the sales and there should be another sale in a couple of weeks.

I've also bought quite a lot of straps from Hengrc and I consider them good value for money.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

The strap from Anbeer looks good, but actually i'd rather have a Beer


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> The strap from Anbeer looks good, but actually i'd rather have a Beer


It's pretty cheap, so you can have the strap An beer 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Have you had parcels opened by customs already ? I had one recently (with just a sticker on it saying 'opened by customs' and thus a longer shipping , but it was not a watch).
> So what do they do ? For example for leather straps mentionning 'genuine leather' everywhere, well often times you really want leather : can they check if it is real leather and fine the seller ? Can they fine you the buyer ?


They make you pay VAT and an amount for their trouble of opening the packet. They would presumably also make you pay import duties, only I've never imported anything expensive enough to warrant that. As to fining the seller, I don't know with the help of whose army that would take place.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just stumbled across these which looks interesting.

#Aliexpress ￡62.09 31%OFF | Luxury Sterile Polished 39mm Automatic Men's Watch With Special Design Dial Mental Strap Date Window
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8wmlMQ








#Aliexpress ￡59.27 31%OFF | BLIGER 40mm With Irregular Pattern Dial Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Glass Sterile Watch Mental Strap
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSWU9Du










Or if you don't like the sterile dial. Then this one.

#Aliexpress ￡60.13 30%OFF | 40mm BLIGER black sterile dial ceramic sapphire glass date automatic mens watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6Ma1tg










www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur is releasing three interesting-lookin' pieces.
> 
> Second being an interesting-looking 44mm Bronze Diver with no Date Window
> View attachment 15189739
> View attachment 15189741


That's the first bronze watch I've seen that sparked my interest.

But no link for that one? I also couldn't find anything on the Merkur site.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Have you had parcels opened by customs already ? I had one recently (with just a sticker on it saying 'opened by customs' and thus a longer shipping , but it was not a watch).
> So what do they do ? For example for leather straps mentionning 'genuine leather' everywhere, well often times you really want leather : can they check if it is real leather and fine the seller ? Can they fine you the buyer ?


If its leather of some exotic animal that is on a list you will get in trouble.

If it's branded and sports a trademark the seller hasn't a licence by the trademark owner to sell the product it will be probably just confiscated and destroyed. But depending on your countries law you can be in trouble too. Some countries go after the buyer of fake products.

If it just some cardboard or plastic pretending to be genuine leather or actually real genuine leather from a non protected animal you don't have to worry about nothing. They might charge you an import tax and VAT if the value is over a certain amount. Depends on the law of your country.


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

Techme said:


> Desk-bound said:
> 
> 
> > Merkur is releasing three interesting-lookin' pieces.
> ...


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

Stunning!!!


----------



## phil288 (Jul 29, 2017)

double post sorry


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

phil288 said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 15190991


Ordered in the blue waffle dial. will post pics 6 months later when it arrives


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Got my Corgeut black bay homage from the March sale (got it for $73) and have to say it is the best watch amongst all sub-$100 watches I have bought. The brushing on the lugs is exquisite. the watch is big and hefty and feels solid. and the bracelet is by far the best I have seen - the clasp actually has sapphire knubs like the Tudor which makes opening/closing it a true pleasure. Only downside - the bezel action has quite a bit of backplay but hey at least it aligns properly.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

madmak said:


> Ordered in the blue waffle dial. will post pics 6 months later when it arrives


Right in time for Christmas!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

madmak said:


> Got my Corgeut black bay homage from the March sale (got it for $73) and have to say it is the best watch amongst all sub-$100 watches I have bought. The brushing on the lugs is exquisite. the watch is big and hefty and feels solid. and the bracelet is by far the best I have seen - the clasp actually has sapphire knubs like the Tudor which makes opening/closing it a true pleasure. Only downside - the bezel action has quite a bit of backplay but hey at least it aligns properly.
> View attachment 15191111
> 
> View attachment 15191113


Congrats, I'm a big fan of Corgeut myself, they deserve more credit!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> Got my Corgeut black bay homage from the March sale (got it for $73) and have to say it is the best watch amongst all sub-$100 watches I have bought. The brushing on the lugs is exquisite. the watch is big and hefty and feels solid. and the bracelet is by far the best I have seen - the clasp actually has sapphire knubs like the Tudor which makes opening/closing it a true pleasure. Only downside - the bezel action has quite a bit of backplay but hey at least it aligns properly.
> View attachment 15191111
> 
> View attachment 15191113


It looks really good. Could you post a picture of the clasp please? Also do you have a link to the seller you bought it from?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Can anyone recommend some nice sailcloth straps on AliExpress?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

phil288 said:


> Stunning!!!
> 
> View attachment 15190991


While the screw heads are different from an AP RO, I don't see how these Cadisen models don't violate AP's trademark any less than the Swiss Legend Trimix. Audemars Piguet won $11 million based on their 8-sided bezel alone.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> While the screw heads are different from an AP RO, I don't see how these Cadisen models don't violate AP's trademark any less than the Swiss Legend Trimix. Audemars Piguet won $11 million based on their 8-sided bezel alone.
> 
> View attachment 15191745


Because the trademark has been registered in Europe/US but not in China?

(edit: just a guess ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I'm not a patent expert)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

curious what the Cadisen will look like in real pictures. A bit more of a copy now with the screws and the waffle dial, but at least it's not a complete knockoff. No sapphire and still a bit big, so I'll pass. But I enjoy watches without buying them too. 


Have there been instances where big Swiss brands went after Chinese 'homage' mushrooms?


----------



## ic3burn (Apr 6, 2016)

madmak said:


> Got my Corgeut black bay homage from the March sale (got it for $73) and have to say it is the best watch amongst all sub-$100 watches I have bought. The brushing on the lugs is exquisite. the watch is big and hefty and feels solid. and the bracelet is by far the best I have seen - the clasp actually has sapphire knubs like the Tudor which makes opening/closing it a true pleasure. Only downside - the bezel action has quite a bit of backplay but hey at least it aligns properly.
> View attachment 15191111
> 
> View attachment 15191113


Looks great. How's the lume hold up to?

Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Letter T (Apr 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> curious what the Cadisen will look like in real pictures. A bit more of a copy now with the screws and the waffle dial, but at least it's not a complete knockoff. No sapphire and still a bit big, so I'll pass. But I enjoy watches without buying them too.
> 
> Have there been instances where big Swiss brands went after Chinese 'homage' mushrooms?


I have read somewhere that China is one of the biggest markets for Swis luxury brands.
Going after local manufacturers could hurt them much more then they would ever benefit from suing them. 
Especially if a local manufacturer is well connected with the party. Not likely as I do not imagine watch industry being crucial or considered especially important but you never know.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

madmak said:


> Got my Corgeut black bay homage from the March sale (got it for $73) and have to say it is the best watch amongst all sub-$100 watches I have bought. The brushing on the lugs is exquisite. the watch is big and hefty and feels solid. and the bracelet is by far the best I have seen - the clasp actually has sapphire knubs like the Tudor which makes opening/closing it a true pleasure. Only downside - the bezel action has quite a bit of backplay but hey at least it aligns properly.
> View attachment 15191111
> 
> View attachment 15191113


I have the V2 Corguet (that's what I'm calling it - strap version only, no rose crown) with the Miyota and it's great for the price. I've taken mine in the pool many times. Unfortunately, mine can't accept the bracelet because the spring bar holes are in the wrong location. This was changed in V3 (bracelet version). I'm not sure if it's still the case, but when the first bracelet models came out they had two sets of spring bar holes. I set for a bracelet, another for straps. My only gripe is the bulbous bezel lume pip.

Enjoy.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

madmak said:


> Got my Corgeut black bay homage from the March sale (got it for $73) and have to say it is the best watch amongst all sub-$100 watches I have bought. The brushing on the lugs is exquisite. the watch is big and hefty and feels solid. and the bracelet is by far the best I have seen - the clasp actually has sapphire knubs like the Tudor which makes opening/closing it a true pleasure. Only downside - the bezel action has quite a bit of backplay but hey at least it aligns properly.


If you're comfortable with modding, you can make a replacement bezel click spring from thicker gauge stainless steel spring tension wire - I use 0.6mm I got from eBay. It tightens up the bezel, stops the back play and makes the clicks sound more solid.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> It looks really good. Could you post a picture of the clasp please? Also do you have a link to the seller you bought it from?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

ic3burn said:


> Looks great. How's the lume hold up to?
> 
> Sent from my Mi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Lume looks as good as San Martin tuna. Much better than pagani and likes


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

#Aliexpress US $42.75 55%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010C
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYCxspM


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Have there been instances where big Swiss brands went after Chinese 'homage' mushrooms?


Audemars Piguet has been quite aggressive in recent years. Didun Design started doing some funky things with their AliExpress listing pictures last year, I assume to hide them from search engine robots/crawlers. Didun specializes in AP RO knockoffs, with all the design touches but the branding. Something spooked them.









Now they have a Sea-Gull TY2806 (ST1612) based, PP Nautilus homage as well, and the blue dial is much closer than the other burple homages. Not bad for $55


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

madmak said:


> #Aliexpress US $42.75 55%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010C
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYCxspM


That is a pretty standard price. The Miyota was quietly replaced with a Sea-Gull movement (perhaps optional with a discount), but both are still floating around.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Audemars Piguet has been quite aggressive in recent years. Didun Design started doing some funky things with their AliExpress listing pictures last year, I assume to hide them from search engine robots/crawlers. Didun specializes in AP RO knockoffs, with all the design touches but the branding. Something spooked them.
> 
> View attachment 15192929
> 
> ...


I am eagerly waiting for their aquanaut homage!
The lgxige Nautilus homage is on the same level (clearly blue dial, 5atm water resistance and 4 Hz Chinese movement)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

madmak said:


> #Aliexpress US $42.75 55%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010C
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYCxspM


I hate these clickbait ads on AliEx and there are loads of them! Drives me up the wall.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I hate these clickbait ads on AliEx and there are loads of them! Drives me up the wall.


There definitely seems to be more of them recently.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

leastonh said:


> I hate these clickbait ads on AliEx and there are loads of them! Drives me up the wall.


Me too. They are getting more and more prevalent.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> That is a pretty standard price. The Miyota was quietly replaced with a Sea-Gull movement (perhaps optional with a discount), but both are still floating around.


It was for $73 during March sale.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> Me too. They are getting more and more prevalent.


Sorry guys, the link is autopopulated when I share from the Ali app.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Heimdallr (San Martin) just advertized their new 41mm () Pro Diver, at $179 minus $15 discount for first timers:








https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...r-pro-dive-watch.html#/16-color_option-yellow


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

madmak said:


> Sorry guys, the link is autopopulated when I share from the Ali app.


Don't apologise. The link you shared was to a nice enough watch at a reasonable price. It's the AliEx seller who's at fault for the BS clickbait.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Heimdallr (San Martin) just advertized their new 41mm () Pro Diver, at $179 minus $15 discount for first timers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice!

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Looks nice!
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


I agree. They seem to be homages to the Citizen Promaster NY0040 (No Seiko homage for a change).


----------



## Domoz (Dec 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> I agree. They seem to be homages to the Citizen Promaster NY0040 (No Seiko homage for a change).


Ny0080 special limited and Asia's market exclusive.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Why buy a copy for the same price as the original?
I'm finding some chinese watches are loosing their competitive edge...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

madmak said:


> #Aliexpress US $42.75 55%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010C
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYCxspM


I bought a different watch from the same store. Seller send me a photo of the actual item I will receive before packing and sending it. So with this store there might some last and final QC before shipping. 
I could not check the watch myself yet. It arrived at my German address, but corona cancelled my travel plans to Germany. Was 10 years sale and showed up in Germany end of April.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Why buy a copy for the same price as the original?
> I'm finding some chinese watches are loosing their competitive edge...


NY0080: mineral crystal, inferior movement (calibre 8203), synthetic rubber strap, _was $200_, Japan market only, out of stock.

Dare I say more?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Well I would never get an homage of a 100-200 Euro range watch to save a few Euros even if the specs are better. The more expensive the real thing the more probable I will get the homage. I always wanted an AP royal oak or a Patek Nautilus but will never spend so much money on the real thing. Didun and lgxige are just perfect.
The 1000-5000 Euro range watches I could potentially buy, so I crash test designs before making a purchase.

I have to say though that I enjoy the homages so much sometimes that I don't find a reason to get the original...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Just arrived, after three months from order, this Fifty Fathoms homage from Alibaba. 
Nh35A movement, no misalignment of sort, smooth screw down crown operation, no play bezel rotation, ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal, very good lume, 300m WR: Steeldive, what else? 
Average case diameter (41mm), but long lugs (52mm) not apt for a small wrist.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

cuica said:


> Why buy a copy for the same price as the original?
> I'm finding some chinese watches are loosing their competitive edge...


Exactly what I was wondering.

I'm sat here wearing a blue dial Citizen NY0040-17LE (8203-S034124) which I paid £150 for (brand new) from Amazon at the end of March. Why on earth would anyone buy a Chinese homage for more money than the original??? Bonkers!


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

I was looking at the Pagani Design Daytona homage, and although the lug-to-lug length of 48mm seems right at the limit of what would work for me, I've heard some comment that the middle "link" of the end links protrudes a bit, making the practical length of watch head (with the bracelet installed) quite a bit larger. So my question is whether any of the small-wristed among us own and wear this watch, and what your opinions on it are, in terms of size. My wrist is in the neighborhood of 6.5 inches.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

PiperTim said:


> I was looking at the Pagani Design Daytona homage, and although the lug-to-lug length of 48mm seems right at the limit of what would work for me, I've heard some comment that the middle "link" of the end links protrudes a bit, making the practical length of watch head (with the bracelet installed) quite a bit larger. So my question is whether any of the small-wristed among us own and wear this watch, and what your opinions on it are, in terms of size. My wrist is in the neighborhood of 6.5 inches.


The Parnis chrono is smaller and fits fine on my 6.75 inch wrist. Mind you, I put it on a leather strap as I didn't like the clasp.


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur is releasing three interesting-lookin' pieces.
> 
> Third being this GMT Pilot
> MERKUR GMT PILOT 100M AUTOMATIC Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Mens Watch
> ...


Has anyone found SPECS on this bad-boy yet?
Can anyone tell me if it's an homage to anything else?
Thanks!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

PiperTim said:


> I was looking at the Pagani Design Daytona homage, and although the lug-to-lug length of 48mm seems right at the limit of what would work for me, I've heard some comment that the middle "link" of the end links protrudes a bit, making the practical length of watch head (with the bracelet installed) quite a bit larger. So my question is whether any of the small-wristed among us own and wear this watch, and what your opinions on it are, in terms of size. My wrist is in the neighborhood of 6.5 inches.


The Parnis is a bit smaller so I went for Parnis with my 6.25 inch wrist. I think it fits.
I am also happy with the bracelet, enough removable links to make it fit. Cannot complain about the Parnis bracelet clasp like some other do, I am fine with it. You can always ask the seller if they can exchange the Parnis branded clasp for some unsigned generic more rolex style clasp. Forum member viper watches review spoke about this in one of his recent YouTube videos.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

spacecat said:


> The Parnis
> View attachment 15195539


Dang nice watch. I recommend it to everyone.
Mine sez "Hi" :-!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Exactly what I was wondering.
> 
> I'm sat here wearing a blue dial Citizen NY0040-17LE (8203-S034124) which I paid £150 for (brand new) from Amazon at the end of March. Why on earth would anyone buy a Chinese homage for more money than the original??? Bonkers!


You're confusing your currencies: GBP is much stronger than USD so if you purchased the Citizen £150 then it makes the Heimdallr in fact $25 cheaper.

Anyway the Price doesn't make all: these 'homages' are still different enough: better specs (movement, crystal) and different dial colors that the original doesn't have.

Correct me if I can find a yellow NY0040 with sapphire on sale (regardless of the price) but if not then the San Martin offer genuinely fills an existing gap.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

PiperTim said:


> I was looking at the Pagani Design Daytona homage, and although the lug-to-lug length of 48mm seems right at the limit of what would work for me, I've heard some comment that the middle "link" of the end links protrudes a bit, making the practical length of watch head (with the bracelet installed) quite a bit larger. So my question is whether any of the small-wristed among us own and wear this watch, and what your opinions on it are, in terms of size. My wrist is in the neighborhood of 6.5 inches.


My bought myself a Parnis chrono which is great quality for the price. The clasp is way too bulky for the watch though, but very solid and well made. I gave it to my wife as it was too small on 7.25 wrist. Might pick up a Pagani later.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

This just in, thanks all for pointing this out to me. It looks great and @88 euro it's a real steal to me.









Inviato dal mio VOG-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

mougino said:


> Heimdallr (San Martin) just advertized their new 41mm () Pro Diver, at $179 minus $15 discount for first timers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Heimdallr is not a copy of the good old NY0040, but it's inspired by the new Fugu NY009x, a limited edition that WAS available only in the Asian market for about 400$ and now is impossible to find anywhere. 
So yes, I think that at this price and with these specs and new colors it's a very interesting proposal.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

oinofilo said:


> This Heimdallr ... at this price and with these specs and new colors it's a very interesting proposal.


It would be for me too, but unfortunately NONE of their line up is, bcz of their horrible logo - of a half eaten fish.
They could've taken so much $$$ from me already. Oh well.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sarosto said:


> This just in, thanks all for pointing this out to me. It looks great and @88 euro it's a real steal to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still waiting for mine  was the 88 euro with discount codes and without shipping?


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

mougino said:


> Still waiting for mine  was the 88 euro with discount codes and without shipping?


Hi, yes, it was with a 5 euro discount and without the 9.99 € shipping fee.


----------



## PSILVA (Oct 30, 2018)

Sarosto said:


> Hi, yes, it was with a 5 euro discount and without the 9.99 € shipping fee.


Can you please put the link and the seller name? Thanks


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

PSILVA said:


> Can you please put the link and the seller name? Thanks


Here you go https://qiin.en.alibaba.com/?spm=a2...0e076e9wHlWwE&tracelog=from_orderlist_company


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> You're confusing your currencies: GBP is much stronger than USD so if you purchased the Citizen £150 then it makes the Heimdallr in fact $25 cheaper.
> 
> Anyway the Price doesn't make all: these 'homages' are still different enough: better specs (movement, crystal) and different dial colors that the original doesn't have.
> 
> Correct me if I can find a yellow NY0040 with sapphire on sale (regardless of the price) but if not then the San Martin offer genuinely fills an existing gap.


Nah, I was looking at the Euro prices on the Heimdallr site and the watch would be £147.01 with the exchange rate today. Obviously, I'd also have to factor in the _possibility_ of import duty (£29.04) and handling fee (£12ish) on top of that, which would 'potentially' increase the price to £188. After being hit a few times, I don't assume I'll get away with not paying those fees any more.

Heimdallr do have a reputation for spotty QC too, which puts me off one of theirs. I can't say the same about Citizen and that also makes a huge difference when considering which to buy.

The limited edition is the same spec as the one I'm wearing (mineral, 8203 movement) and similar enough looking to make me wonder why I'd pay double for a 'limited edition' with only slight cosmetic differences?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Nah, I was looking at the Euro prices on the Heimdallr site and the watch would be £147.01 with the exchange rate today. Obviously, I'd also have to factor in the _possibility_ of import duty (£29.04) and handling fee (£12ish) on top of that, which would 'potentially' increase the price to £188. After being hit a few times, I don't assume I'll get away with not paying those fees any more.
> 
> Heimdallr do have a reputation for spotty QC too, which puts me off one of theirs. I can't say the same about Citizen and that also makes a huge difference when considering which to buy.
> 
> The limited edition is the same spec as the one I'm wearing (mineral, 8203 movement) and similar enough looking to make me wonder why I'd pay double for a 'limited edition' with only slight cosmetic differences?


You win this time leastonh  nothing to add you're totally right, import fees, Japanese QC (not even a question.. Heimdallr - even I wouldn't call it spotty- Vs Seiko/Citizen is apple and orange) of course I'd go with the Citizen too if I wanted the watch 'look 'n feel'.

Only way I'd go with the Chinese copy is if I was a hardcore fan of the NY008x/9x JDM LE (I much favor the index at 12'o clock, all I can see in NY0040 is Superman's undy! ) -or- absolutely wanted a yellow or orange dial.

If I wanted blue or black dial, I'd go with the original NY0040 hands down.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

mougino said:


> You win this time leastonh  nothing to add you're totally right, import fees, Japanese QC (not even a question.. Heimdallr - even I wouldn't call it spotty- Vs Seiko/Citizen is apple and orange) of course I'd go with the Citizen too if I wanted the watch 'look 'n feel'.
> 
> Only way I'd go with the Chinese copy is if I was a hardcore fan of the NY008x/9x JDM LE (I much favor the index at 12'o clock, all I can see in NY0040 is Superman's undy! ) -or- absolutely wanted a yellow or orange dial.
> 
> If I wanted blue or black dial, I'd go with the original NY0040 hands down.


I must admit that Japanese QC is better than Chinese one, but not even Citizen is perfect.
This is my genuine Citizen NY0086.









Btw I love orange and yellow dials.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> You win this time leastonh  nothing to add you're totally right, import fees, Japanese QC (not even a question.. Heimdallr - even I wouldn't call it spotty- Vs Seiko/Citizen is apple and orange) of course I'd go with the Citizen too if I wanted the watch 'look 'n feel'.
> 
> Only way I'd go with the Chinese copy is if I was a hardcore fan of the NY008x/9x JDM LE (I much favor the index at 12'o clock, all I can see in NY0040 is Superman's undy! ) -or- absolutely wanted a yellow or orange dial.
> 
> If I wanted blue or black dial, I'd go with the original NY0040 hands down.


Hahaha, that made me laugh, thank you 

If the Heimdallr had the QC sorted (I'm ignoring oinofilo's post about Citizen ;-)) and dropped the price of these homages I'd probably buy one in orange or yellow. I love the look of the watch and Citizen didn't make these colour variations afaik. As it is, the cost is way too close to the original to justify it in my head.

I have nearly bought various Heimdallr watches many times and stopped because of all the posts here with QC issues or mistakes in orders.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> I must admit that Japanese QC is better than Chinese one, but not even Citizen is perfect.
> This is my genuine Citizen NY0086.
> 
> Btw I love orange and yellow dials.


Wow, that is really unusual for Citizen! I've had probably 20+ Citizen watches over the years and never seen anything like this before. If it were a Seiko, I wouldn't be at all surprised.


----------



## Nat-e (Mar 3, 2020)

I had three NY0040 watches. Two had more than 10 pieces of dust under the glass, third "only" two pieces. Two had scratched hands. One had scratched dial. Two had (on the same exact spot) white marks on the dial. One had bulges on both sides of the case. All three had horizontal bezel play. One had vertical bezel play too. One had black spot in the steel on the polished part of the case. Just on this forum you can find others having similar problems with NY0040.

I am not making general statements about Citizen´s QC, just sharing my story since this topic with this model came up here.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Heimdallr (San Martin) just advertized their new 41mm () Pro Diver, at $179 minus $15 discount for first timers:
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-wa...r-pro-dive-watch.html#/16-color_option-yellow


My last purchase from Heimdallr (March) never arrived and I got a few BS email replies about "expediting the shipping". 
Pandemic or not, I had to get PayPal to step in.
Just saying.

BTW...it was was the yellow SKX o|


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

For Heimdallr watches the best is to order directly through their website


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> For Heimdallr watches the best is to order directly through their website


Their customer service is good. After I received the wrong watch, they sorted it out quickly. Refunding me the return postage and extra fees for the replacement they sent out.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> For Heimdallr watches the best is to order directly through their website


The problem is that there are different ones claiming to be 'the' official San Martin store... I know at least of https://heimdallr.watch (genuine) & https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp (not affiliated but decent customer service according to other WUS users)


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just stumbled across these which looks interesting.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡62.09 31%OFF | Luxury Sterile Polished 39mm Automatic Men's Watch With Special Design Dial Mental Strap Date Window
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡59.27 31%OFF | BLIGER 40mm With Irregular Pattern Dial Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Glass Sterile Watch Mental Strap


Surprised no one picked up the "mental strap" part yet....


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Surprised no one picked up the "mental strap" part yet....


I didn't even see that 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Nat-e said:


> I had three NY0040 watches. Two had more than 10 pieces of dust under the glass, third "only" two pieces. Two had scratched hands. One had scratched dial. Two had (on the same exact spot) white marks on the dial. One had bulges on both sides of the case. All three had horizontal bezel play. One had vertical bezel play too. One had black spot in the steel on the polished part of the case. Just on this forum you can find others having similar problems with NY0040.
> 
> I am not making general statements about Citizen´s QC, just sharing my story since this topic with this model came up here.


It's always useful hearing about other people's experiences, good and bad. This Citizen I have is pretty much perfect apart from a little springiness to the bezel if you press down on it, much as you described. It moves less than half a mm, so isn't that noticeable.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Finally got this in.... ordered in March... still waiting on another watch... several straps etc....









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Sogeha said:


> They do
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Do you have a link?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Finally got one of those Erika MN straps copies from AliExpress after placing the order back in March.

Super comfy and man do they look good on military/tool looking divers!









Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Dang nice watch. I recommend it to everyone. Mine sez "Hi" :-!
> View attachment 15195577
> View attachment 15195579
> View attachment 15195581


 Cool :=) Even better for me with a nice leather strap  Mamamia do i need a watch ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> Just arrived, after three months from order, this Fifty Fathoms homage from Alibaba. Nh35A movement, no misalignment of sort, smooth screw down crown operation, no play bezel rotation, ceramic bezel insert, sapphire crystal, very good lume, 300m WR: Steeldive, what else? Average case diameter (41mm), but long lugs (52mm) not apt for a small wrist.
> View attachment 15193995
> View attachment 15193997
> View attachment 15193999
> ...


 Thanks for the pictures, actually i better like the sea than the watch, even though i found the lume awsome. So which seller was this and how much (can't remember) ? Cheers


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

If anyone is after a rubber dive strap I can recommend these, I've got a couple, they are very soft and very comfortable. I work in engineering and often wear the Duro for work and I can conform oil, grease and other debris is easy to wipe off these straps. At less than £2 you can't really go wrong.

#Aliexpress ￡1.83 20%OFF | AOOW Generic Watchband Silicone Rubber Watch Strap Bands Waterproof 20mm 22mm Watches Belt Top Quality
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZL1JYi


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Finally got one of those Erika MN straps copies from AliExpress after placing the order back in March.
> 
> Super comfy and man do they look good on military/tool looking divers!
> 
> ...


I have still not made up my mind if I like them more than high quality NATOs or not. Super comfortable as you say. I will see what the sea does to them soon, swam twice with one. I am a bit afraid they will lose their elasticity after getting regularly in contact with see water.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

crAss said:


> I have still not made up my mind if I like them more than high quality NATOs or not. Super comfortable as you say. I will see what the sea does to them soon, swam twice with one. I am a bit afraid they will lose their elasticity after getting regularly in contact with see water.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


That's a good point. 
I guess that as long as the salt is rinsed before it has the chance to dry and therefore drying the elastic fibres, making them brittle, it shouldn't be an issue.

Certainly the Erika's Original won't have any of these issues and the quality of those must be outstanding, however €75 for a strap is a little steep at least for me.

The elasticity and the infinite adjustability sold it to me, with the bonus of a good tactical look.

At £7.35 a pop I figured I wouldn't be so much damage and for now I'm pretty happy!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I have a question regarding fakes : I'm not looking for one but I'm looking to avoid fakes ;-)... And it seems that very dirty cheap quartz homages can be fakes (sometimes when there is a sterile homage I have doubts )

If I receive a watch with the name that is counterfeit, is Aliexpress OK to reimburse or not really ? What is their policy ?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Notathome said:


> I have a question regarding fakes : I'm not looking for one but I'm looking to avoid fakes ;-)... And it seems that very dirty cheap quartz homages can be fakes (sometimes when there is a sterile homage I have doubts )
> 
> If I receive a watch with the name that is counterfeit, is Aliexpress OK to reimburse or not really ? What is their policy ?


Falls under their terms.



> We promise your money back if the item you received *is not as described*, or if your item is not delivered within the Buyer Protection period. You can get a refund 15 days after the claim process finishes. This guarantee is in addition to and does not limit your statutory rights as a consumer, as granted by all mandatory laws and regulations applicable in your country of residence.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

I was dithered between heimdallr and sieko 5 2019 line up (which is current one). heimdallr is $179 (164€) plus $42 taxes (39€), if they don't declare low cost on parcel. Meanwhile I can get seiko for about 210€ - 220€ if I look around online. While I like the indices of heimdallr, I wish they had white/light colored dial as well.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Some real life pictures of the new black PVD San Martin from another thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51903993


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

The rose gold cocktail/Cellini mash up from pagani arrived. Looks great, apart from a smudge on the dial and the strap, which I immediately replaced with an ostrich strap. I asked for a partial refund. Nonetheless, it forms a great counterpoint to the railmaster homage. Black Vs white, stripe Vs radiant, good Vs steel, brushed Vs polished, etc etc.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Aston-Mac said:


> If anyone is after a rubber dive strap I can recommend these, I've got a couple, they are very soft and very comfortable. I work in engineering and often wear the Duro for work and I can conform oil, grease and other debris is easy to wipe off these straps. At less than £2 you can't really go wrong.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡1.83 20%OFF | AOOW Generic Watchband Silicone Rubber Watch Strap Bands Waterproof 20mm 22mm Watches Belt Top Quality
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZL1JYi


I have several identical straps which I bought from Hengrc and I've used them for several watches. I agree they're very good - breathable with some stretch and not too much of a dust magnet however your link is even cheaper than Hengrc, which is always good!


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

manchette said:


> Thanks for the pictures, actually i better like the sea than the watch, even though i found the lume awsome. So which seller was this and how much (can't remember) ? Cheers


117€ after a 20$ discount for a crown issue on my previous purchase (Steeldive SKX007), from Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co. on Alibaba.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

leastonh said:


> Hahaha, that made me laugh, thank you
> 
> If the Heimdallr had the QC sorted (I'm ignoring oinofilo's post about Citizen ;-)) and dropped the price of these homages I'd probably buy one in orange or yellow. I love the look of the watch and Citizen didn't make these colour variations afaik. As it is, the cost is way too close to the original to justify it in my head.
> 
> I have nearly bought various Heimdallr watches many times and stopped because of all the posts here with QC issues or mistakes in orders.


I agree it's a bit too expensive. Were it be around 120-130$ I would buy it right away taking the QC risk.

After all there are so many quality Seiko homages, why not some Citizen?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Sarosto said:


> This just in, thanks all for pointing this out to me. It looks great and @88 euro it's a real steal to me.
> Inviato dal mio VOG-L29 utilizzando Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> 
> How is the engineer bracelet?


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000863685423.html

Something new from Pagani. Looks original. Very interesting movement (Z2005) with 2 independent time keeping. The dial is also stunning.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm seriously fed up with some dishonest AliExpress sellers. I ordered a strap 3 months ago, of course it never got delivered so I opened dispute to get refunded. Then I see they have a stock in France (where I am from) and I can choose shipping by French Post Office for a substantial fee (vs. free shipping normally) ok let's go...

I just discovered the store sent the strap from China by economic shipping  just a few minutes after inquiring I receive a notification that they extend the protection period by 27 days (but zero answer to my message)...

No need to say I immediately opened a dispute! There's a "shipping method not as described" option you can choose.

Store name is *OSRUI Official Store*.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Folks, is there a 6105 style Pagani homage? Really don't feel like spending big on AX given the recent feedback of dodgy sellers. Any help appreciated. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> I agree it's a bit too expensive. Were it be around 120-130$ I would buy it right away taking the QC risk.
> 
> After all there are so many quality Seiko homages, why not some Citizen?


Yes, if I could pick one up for maybe half or slightly more than the original watch, I'd be happy to buy. I guess that would make even the Chinese margins too small though in the case of a £150-£200 Citizen. Maybe that's why then tend to go for the classic older models that are hard or impossible to find, knowing people would rather own a homage than have to source a used watch for silly money.

It's always surprised me there aren't more Citizen homage watches around. Let's hope this is a new trend!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

dropmyload said:


> Folks, is there a 6105 style Pagani homage? Really don't feel like spending big on AX given the recent feedback of dodgy sellers. Any help appreciated.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6010 using Tapatalk


Go to one of the original stores on AliEx and you should be ok. San Martin is probably the best Turtle homage at the moment and they come down to fairly good prices in the sales - my bronze San Martin Turtle was around £164 from the official store on AliEx, which is around 1/3rd what I paid for my Seiko Turtle! Close second is probably Steeldive for quality and consistency. Otherwise, you may well be saving some money, but taking a higher risk of QC issues.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Go to one of the original stores on AliEx and you should be ok. San Martin is probably the best Turtle homage at the moment and they come down to fairly good prices in the sales - my bronze San Martin Turtle was around £164 from the official store on AliEx, which is around 1/3rd what I paid for my Seiko Turtle! Close second is probably Steeldive for quality and consistency. Otherwise, you may well be saving some money, but taking a higher risk of QC issues.


I have the Heimdallr bronze Turtle which is also really good.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

For sure Heimdallr watches are a great value.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Notathome said:


> I have a question regarding fakes : I'm not looking for one but I'm looking to avoid fakes ;-)... And it seems that very dirty cheap quartz homages can be fakes (sometimes when there is a sterile homage I have doubts )
> 
> If I receive a watch with the name that is counterfeit, is Aliexpress OK to reimburse or not really ? What is their policy ?


You will either get money back or a new product.
It has happened to me when I ordered some perlon straps. One of them had a Rolex logo on the buckle.
Asked for a refund, seller initially objected but gave full refund in the end.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

With all the different sellers of steeldive, check twice before you finally buy from one.
Some of the steeldive watches are now branded with Addies on the dial.
I think they are all come from the same producer and will be the same, but albeit the logo is cool enough I guess Addies on thedial hasn't that flow steeldive has.

#Aliexpress € 96,08 40%OFF | Steel Dive Watches NH35 Sapphire Mens Watches Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Diver Watch 200m Automatic Watch Men C3 Luminous
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZtpKbi


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> With all the different sellers of steeldive, check twice before you finally buy from one.
> Some of the steeldive watches are now branded with Addies on the dial.
> I think they are all come from the same producer and will be the same, but albeit the logo is cool enough I guess Addies on thedial hasn't that flow steeldive has.
> 
> ...


It's funny that you say that. My latest review on my YouTube channel is of a Addies/Steeldive SKX homage.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Heithel said:


> That's a good point.
> I guess that as long as the salt is rinsed before it has the chance to dry and therefore drying the elastic fibres, making them brittle, it shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> Certainly the Erika's Original won't have any of these issues and the quality of those must be outstanding, however €75 for a strap is a little steep at least for me.
> ...


Hey Heitel, if they are so good care to share the link?


----------



## notofthiscentury (May 5, 2020)

If these are indeed original that's positive as it's a nice change from the homages. It looks like they are nicely finished though the design isn't my cup of tea. 

Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Sarosto said:


> Hey Heitel, if they are so good care to share the link?


I can share my link but I have to say that the seller hasn't been great so far. The shipping took ages, when all the other orders I had turned up ok despite COVID. I had to open a dispute once the buyer protection run out.

He asked me to cancel the dispute (which I did) and he restarted the protection again for another 40 days.

He then asked me to wait another ten days three times. After the first 20 days, I said that if by the end of the 30th day of extra wait I wouldn't receive the order I would've needed a refund, to which he agreed.

The band turned up 5 days after the 30th day and now he's refusing to issue a refund even if he originally agreed.

Also the band was quite long and I needed to snip it and sow it again where the buckle is and it's perfect now. This might be a problem only for me though as I have kinda chicken wrists, but I saw similar complaints in the reviews.

Quality seems nice and comfort too, I really like it aesthetically, and It's a nice strap, but the buying experience hasn't been great overall.

The link where I got it from is this one 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfZ7SX1K

On the other hand if I have to buy another one I would probably order it from here 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dS7KbXI
I'm pretty sure the materials would be the same but in the reviews of these ones people complain that it's too short,which could probably be an advantage for me.

So I guess it depends on the size of your wrist what seller you wanna but it from.

My praise was more on the kind of strap rather than the one I bought in particular, so kudos to Eirka I guess. I wish I was richer to spend €79 on one of hers! 

Hope that helps!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I ordered this on March 30 during the Alix sale. It is great looking at very accurate. The diamond isn't that obtrusive.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Heithel said:


> The link where I got it from is this one
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfZ7SX1K


That's interesting. I got mine from the seller below who uses the same advert/pictures. No problems at all with the sale and the strap is excellent. AliEx can be a real crap shoot, can't it?!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000561688269.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.31034c4dEbuRd4


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

Heithel said:


> I can share my link but I have to say that the seller hasn't been great so far. The shipping took ages, when all the other orders I had turned up ok despite COVID. I had to open a dispute once the buyer protection run out.
> 
> He asked me to cancel the dispute (which I did) and he restarted the protection again for another 40 days.
> 
> ...


Well, this is just great, thanks for the very detailed reply, I'll check both but, considering my wrist size I'll probably avoid the second one....
Again, thanks for taking the time to put this together


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

leastonh said:


> That's interesting. I got mine from the seller below who uses the same advert/pictures. No problems at all with the sale and the strap is excellent. AliEx can be a real crap shoot, can't it?!
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000561688269.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.31034c4dEbuRd4


Crap shoot indeed sometimes, I totally agree!

Loving the strap though, just wished it was shorter but a couple of stitches did the trick.

Yeah I noticed many sellers use the same photos, again I think that quality-wise they're likely to be all the same, coming from the same factory (?). 
It probably only changes in terms of length, maybe hardware, and better or worse customer service depending on the seller.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Sarosto said:


> Well, this is just great, thanks for the very detailed reply, I'll check both but, considering my wrist size I'll probably avoid the second one....
> Again, thanks for taking the time to put this together


No problem, my pleasure! Glad I could help out!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Heithel said:


> Crap shoot indeed sometimes, I totally agree!
> 
> Loving the strap though, just wished it was shorter but a couple of stitches did the trick.
> 
> ...


I have a 7" wrist and it's a bit too long for me. I folded it over and pushed it back through the two metal loop retainers. It's ok. Superb straps though and really great comfort wise.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I need some advice. I have been looking at picking up one of the steel dive pilots watches but for the purpose of modding. It has 200m water resistance and an nh35 movement in a reasonable 39mm case size. Does anyone know if standard seiko mod dials designed for snk or skx watches will fit in this in terms of the dial diameter?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Since we have been writing bad things about sellers, I wanted to do the opposite with seller SeaTopTon Store. I had bought a strap from him, the end date neared so I opened a dispute to get an extension. The seller asked me what the problem was, I told him I just wanted an extension for reassurance, he saw that Ali presented the sale as closed so he just refunded me asking me politely when I received the strap eventually to contact him to send him the money again. If that isn't respect to the client I don't know what is. He has no reassurance that I will send him any money -of course I will but it is because I want to. Kudos!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

crAss said:


> Since we have been writing bad things about sellers, I wanted to do the opposite with seller SeaTopTon Store. I had bought a strap from him, the end date neared so I opened a dispute to get an extension. The seller asked me what the problem was, I told him I just wanted an extension for reassurance, he saw that Ali presented the sale as closed so he just refunded me asking me politely when I received the strap eventually to contact him to send him the money again. If that isn't respect to the client I don't know what is. He has no reassurance that I will send him any money -of course I will but it is because I want to. Kudos!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


See? That's a great example of customer service and the treatment I would've liked to see! Well done to this seller!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Just got my SteelDive sd1970. Added a 17.00 strap from Amazon and I think it pairs quite nice with the watch.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## pneuby (Feb 13, 2019)

Heithel said:


> That's a good point.
> 
> Certainly the Erika's Original won't have any of these issues and the quality of those must be outstanding, however €75 for a strap is a little steep at least for me.
> 
> The elasticity and the infinite adjustability sold it to me, with the bonus of a good tactical look.


For those that have NOT tried elastic, and are loathe to jump on an Erika's....
I can recommend the LUFF straps as a great value. The elastic is a little thinner, and less rigid. That's a plus actually, in 
slipping on and/or removing the watch. Just be sure you order the correct one. There's a full pass-under zulu style, 
AND another which allows the caseback to stay snug against your skin.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

pneuby said:


> For those that have NOT tried elastic, and are loathe to jump on an Erika's....
> I can recommend the LUFF straps as a great value. The elastic is a little thinner, and less rigid. That's a plus actually, in
> slipping on and/or removing the watch. Just be sure you order the correct one. There's a full pass-under zulu style,
> AND another which allows the caseback to stay snug against your skin.


That's such a good mid-range pricewise recommendation! $30 shipped to UK is not bad at all and they take your wrist size into consideration! Nice one!

I'll keep them in mind if my Aliexpress one self-destruct earlier than expected!

Thanks!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Kieranz said:


> I need some advice. I have been looking at picking up one of the steel dive pilots watches but for the purpose of modding. It has 200m water resistance and an nh35 movement in a reasonable 39mm case size. Does anyone know if standard seiko mod dials designed for snk or skx watches will fit in this in terms of the dial diameter?


The listing says 32mm dial which is a no go for standard 28.5mm Seiko dials (for what it's worth, I did some quick calculations using the photos and 32mm looks correct - thanks Pythagoras!)It's great to see the store putting all the measurements in the listing - lug to lug, dial size, crystal size even spring bar width.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > With all the different sellers of steeldive, check twice before you finally buy from one.
> ...


I commented on that video about the same issue and your lovely cat. ?

I think addies is kinda that parent company or the hen that came before the egg. My 39mm Flieger with that nh35 and a date window on the sterile dial came from addies, in an addies branded case. Later I saw more and more steeldive branded watches of the same style watch coming up, sold in the same stores.
My Steeldive 1970 (cpt willard 6105) I bought a couple of month ago came also in a box with an Addies sticker.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

crAss said:


> Since we have been writing bad things about sellers, I wanted to do the opposite with seller SeaTopTon Store. I had bought a strap from him, the end date neared so I opened a dispute to get an extension. The seller asked me what the problem was, I told him I just wanted an extension for reassurance, he saw that Ali presented the sale as closed so he just refunded me asking me politely when I received the strap eventually to contact him to send him the money again. If that isn't respect to the client I don't know what is. He has no reassurance that I will send him any money -of course I will but it is because I want to. Kudos!


Nice!

Meanwhile, that diver-like kids watch with the rotating bezel I ordered for my son about 2 1/2 weeks ago? Still hasn't arrived. I paid a little more to make sure my order shipped from the U.S.

When I asked the seller about the delay, he said it's probably a delay "in Customs." When I asked why a watch shipping from the U.S. to the U.S. would be in customs, he responded, "It's my fault. I'm sorry."

I can be, have been, and will be understanding of COVID-19 related logistics chaos.

What's driving me BAT-.... with Ali-Express lately is the dishonesty! Orders they mark shipped that stop in mid-air for three months, that suddenly say shipped again and arrive in days. Orders marked "shipped from U.S." that obviously shipped from China. Orders marked shipped, then cancelled.

Straight answers would be refreshing.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Regarding the bezel material on the new pagani gmt. Only Batman's blue/black seems to be ceramic.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> crAss said:
> 
> 
> > Since we have been writing bad things about sellers, I wanted to do the opposite with seller SeaTopTon Store. I had bought a strap from him, the end date neared so I opened a dispute to get an extension. The seller asked me what the problem was, I told him I just wanted an extension for reassurance, he saw that Ali presented the sale as closed so he just refunded me asking me politely when I received the strap eventually to contact him to send him the money again. If that isn't respect to the client I don't know what is. He has no reassurance that I will send him any money -of course I will but it is because I want to. Kudos!
> ...


Don't buy abroad if you can handle the wait. Stick to Amazon or local shops.

We all know the pain waiting for a product to arrive causes. No need to tell everyone your personal sob story.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Don't buy abroad if you can handle the wait. Stick to Amazon or local shops.
> 
> We all know the pain waiting for a product to arrive causes. No need to tell everyone your personal sob story.


That's rather impolite on your end to reply like that. He was merely sharing his experience and he has every right to do so in this thread. He clearly mentioned that even one of his orders (the diver's style watch for his son) was placed within the US but the seller said it is held up in Customs thereby indicating perhaps that the seller shipped it from China and was hiding that fact.

A lot of us users who are not in the US and come from the rest of the world here to read and know about watches and how shipping stands in this COVID-19 scenario now actually do care about these inputs that people share.

Yes we do need these experiences shared, even if they are "sob stories" as you so unkindly put them. What we absolutely don't need are rude, arrogant posts like the one you made.


----------



## tintin82 (Dec 21, 2017)

crAss said:


> Since we have been writing bad things about sellers, I wanted to do the opposite with seller SeaTopTon Store. I had bought a strap from him, the end date neared so I opened a dispute to get an extension. The seller asked me what the problem was, I told him I just wanted an extension for reassurance, he saw that Ali presented the sale as closed so he just refunded me asking me politely when I received the strap eventually to contact him to send him the money again. If that isn't respect to the client I don't know what is. He has no reassurance that I will send him any money -of course I will but it is because I want to. Kudos!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes, I agree. I have bought NATO straps from SeaTopTen store in the past and he is a very nice person to deal with. Polite and communicates well. I do need some NATO straps and straps for my new Casio AE1200 but I'm waiting for the Lockdown to end in India and for shipping to smooth out before ordering. Right now it isn't looking good in my country so I'm lying low and wading it out.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

tintin82 said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > Don't buy abroad if you can handle the wait. Stick to Amazon or local shops.
> ...


Maybe open a Worst of Ali thread where you can complain about all that Chinese seller dishonesty.

It is mostly issues with logistics, it is not in the hand of the sellers and item will not arrive early when you send a mail to them every 4 days.

Lots of these products are sold at profit margins that left no to little money to pay for the man hours in service to answer all these questions where the only answer is: "please have more patience"


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Waldo67 said:


> The listing says 32mm dial which is a no go for standard 28.5mm Seiko dials (for what it's worth, I did some quick calculations using the photos and 32mm looks correct - thanks Pythagoras!)It's great to see the store putting all the measurements in the listing - lug to lug, dial size, crystal size even spring bar width.


Thanks for the advice. This is slightly frustrating. Are their any places where I can shop around for 32mm mod dials?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Kieranz said:


> Thanks for the advice. This is slightly frustrating. Are their any places where I can shop around for 32mm mod dials?Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll need a dial larger than 32mm - that's the dial opening size so you want a bit wider. This watch takes a 33mm wide dial - I'm not aware of any Seiko dials in that size, for example a SARB033 dial is 31.5mm (with a chapter ring) or a Cocktail Time is 35mm.You can try AliX, but the dials on there are for Miyota 82s or ETA 2836s - so you're looking at clipping dial feet and using dial dots plus the date windows won't be aligned. A Corgeut Railmaster or FFF dial might work - they're 33.5mm with no date window.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Nice!
> 
> Meanwhile, that diver-like kids watch with the rotating bezel I ordered for my son about 2 1/2 weeks ago? Still hasn't arrived. I paid a little more to make sure my order shipped from the U.S.
> 
> ...


Exact same experience for a France-to-France shipment "delivered to airline". After I opened a dispute the seller said the exact same thing "My bad. I will refund the shipping cost", I cancelled the dispute but no refund ofc. Tempted to quote Billy Joel but I think the seller won't have the reference:


Billy Joel said:


> Honesty is such a lonely word
> Everyone is so untrue
> Honesty is hardly ever heard
> And mostly what I need from you


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Maybe open a Worst of Ali thread where you can complain about all that Chinese seller dishonesty.
> 
> It is mostly issues with logistics, it is not in the hand of the sellers and item will not arrive early when you send a mail to them every 4 days.


TL;DR: you're wrong.
When a buyer pays extra for US-to-US shipment (or FR-to-FR shipment), and seller still ships from China it is not an issue with logistics it is an issue with honesty. And Tintin is of course right, this is not good business practice and potential buyers need to be warned about that.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> TL;DR: you're wrong.
> When a buyer pays extra for US-to-US shipment (or FR-to-FR shipment), and seller still ships from China it is not an issue with logistics it is an issue with honesty. And Tintin is of course right, this is not good business practice and potential buyers need to be warned about that.


Totally agree - we need to hear the bad stories as well as the good. I regularly pick sellers on Aliexpress based purely on the feedback from this thread. Delays in shipping are totally understandable, dishonesty in selling 'expedited shipping' and charging more, then sending from China on the slow boat - that is not acceptable.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe open a Worst of Ali thread where you can complain about all that Chinese seller dishonesty.
> ...


Then keep mailing them, if you think it will speed up the shipment if your $ 8 toy.

The reply will be still a boilerplate text, asking you for more patience and some random excuse 'stuck in customs'. Even it is at a local warehouse, you still get the same boilerplate text for your impatience.

Once they shipped it they can little do to speed it. Difficult to understand for some, but so it goes.

In the end patience pays out and you will get your item, assumed your own countries postal service isn't horrible substandard. This is again something the seller has no influence in. If it happen often to you switch to some prime courier service or move to another country.

During the corona days it can happen that from today to tomorrow an entire warehouse can get shutdown and the staff send into home quarantine because a case of Covid19. Sellers might switch to different shipping methods, depending on their experience and feedback which is the fastest and most reliable atm.

Don't know if it was here, in a fb group or on reddit. Some American posted a screenshot of a tracking website that said "Delayed due riots/civil unrest (or something like that)".

Those seller are not cheating, they aren't dishonest. There is no profit in scamming over $3 nato straps. Don't be a Karen about it if it takes sometimes a bit longer then your previous experience.

TL;DR. Have some patience if you wanna buy on Aliexpress.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> Totally agree - we need to hear the bad stories as well as the good. I regularly pick sellers on Aliexpress based purely on the feedback from this thread. Delays in shipping are totally understandable, dishonesty in selling 'expedited shipping' and charging more, then sending from China on the slow boat - that is not acceptable.


Yep, me too. I often look here to find any comments relating to a seller I've never used before. It's extremely useful to see both good and bad experiences mentioned here and I hope people keep doing it! Apart from anything else, it's nice to have a moan when things do go wrong.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Then keep mailing them, if you think it will speed up the shipment if your $ 8 toy.
> 
> The reply will be still a boilerplate text, asking you for more patience and some random excuse 'stuck in customs'. Even it is at a local warehouse, you still get the same boilerplate text for your impatience.
> 
> ...


I'm a bit surprised at your mild hostility and sarcasm over this issue in your posts. Are you an AliEx seller? You've got to remember that there are a lot of members here who have had fingers burned by online vendors (me included) and so it's often easy to assume the worst when something doesn't look right. If it swims and smells fishy....!

It's all very well saying AliEx sellers are honest, but we all know some of them really are NOT. Experiences of other members of this forum, good and bad, are really important to me and I would prefer them to continue being posted.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

leastonh said:


> I'm a bit surprised at your *mild hostility and sarcasm* over this issue in your posts. Are you an AliEx seller?.


A weird phenomenon. Seen it before.
Maybe he IS an Ax seller.
Sure has one to grind.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Maybe open a Worst of Ali thread where you can complain about all that Chinese seller dishonesty.
> 
> It is mostly issues with logistics, it is not in the hand of the sellers and item will not arrive early when you send a mail to them every 4 days.
> 
> Lots of these products are sold at profit margins that left no to little money to pay for the man hours in service to answer all these questions where the only answer is: "please have more patience"


No one rules our logistics issues which is over the seller's control, but then the seller is free not to agree to my request of refunding my order if the item doesn't turn up after a certain date.

You don't agree to a refund and then take it back when the item is delivered.

Once something is agreed with the customer that's how it should stay.

That's just basic customer service.

But what do I know?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > Then keep mailing them, if you think it will speed up the shipment if your $ 8 toy.
> ...


Aliexpress has an excellent dispute system, I had a few issues. Quality problems, non arriving items. All got resolved to my satisfaction.
Yeah, it is bad that one shirt arrived with some discolouration. Got my money back. Dust specs on the dial, partly refund. Non arriving item full refund. 
That were a few, overall I am satisfied. I had some 11.11. sale items arrive in March. Those were below $10 items.

I want to see new watches, summer sale prices are out now in the open. I don't need to read stories that a toy didn't arrived in 2 and a half week and how your are pissed with the dishonesty on Aliexpress. A $100 watch of one the forum favourites brand that does not arrived after 2 month, sure worth to post about it. But a toy that doesn't come in under 3 weeks hardly a reason to complain about growing dishonesty on Aliexpress.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Back in the days when I was Working full time rather than being a Grumpy Old Pensioner b-) and part time worker :-d

I used to need to buy a load of computer and telecoms equipment as part of my job. Despite being general manager for the European Division of an American Company based in Silicon Valley, 90% of the equipment I used to buy was sourced from China. Now the normal lay person cannot be expected to understand the nuances of some of the regulations covering the import of goods to the EU and the US. Most of these regulations are written in either English or French, and from my experience the Chinese are about as good with English/French as I am with Mandarin. Most of the written conversations I had were Google Translated both ways, which was interesting :-s

This prepaid clearance for import duty is a total Minefield! I know more about the wrinkles for doing this into the UK/EU more than the US. The main areas for avoiding or paying low duty into the EU are by importing through Ireland and the Duty Free Area tied into Dublin Airport, but that is not operating due to Covid 19 at present. The other way is by shipping through Switzerland, but that is a technical challenge that I never mastered, but fortunately I had an accountant who could do it in his sleep!

The best way I know of to get stuff into the US smoothly is to use an agent like Pitney Bowes. But again you need to contact them to find out how.

So along with the complications brought about by the Pandemic, I am afraid at present the best way is to pay the Tax and smile or don't but outside your own country.

Best regards,
Jim
Stay Safe; Stay Well :-!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Heithel said:


> You don't agree to a refund and then take it back when the item is delivered.


You got your item and still want a refund because it came a few days later then an estimated delivery date?

I love when a seller send me a photo of my watch right before they pack and ship it. But this cost time, time they might don't have because on the other line is some Karen who send the forth mail asking for a refund for a delivered item.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

spacecat said:


> You got your item and still want a refund because it came a few days later then an estimated delivery date?
> 
> I love when a seller send me a photo of my watch right before they pack and ship it. But this cost time, time they might don't have because on the other line is some Karen who send the forth mail asking for a refund for a delivered item.


The item was delivered over one month later than expected .

Two months after purchase I had to open a dispute (according to Aliexpress policy), that's when the item "officially" started to be late.

I was asked to cancel the dispute by the seller, and wait another "10 days please" three times, making the wait of effectively another month. That's already one month after the original deadline.

After this extra month was over, I asked for a refund if by the end of the week the item wouldn't turn up. 
Seller agrees, the item doesn't turn up for another week. Which was the deadline for my refund.

The item turns up half way of the following week.

Seller doesn't want to issue a refund he agreed to, if item was not delivered by that date.

I don't expect a refund for an item I received. 
I expect a refund, if a refund is promised and agreed.

I waited patiently as I was asked to, and still couldn't deliver the service as agreed.

When you promise something to a customer you have to do it. 
If you know can't do it don't promise it.
It's called managing expectations and it's one of the foundations of customer service.

I wasn't even offered a partial refund as a compromise.

I had to eat crap when I made this mistake in the past with customers in one of my previous jobs. 
Yes it was my fault in poorly managing expectations, I had to fix it, they were happy on how I fixed it, and I learned from it.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

spacecat said:


> I want to see new watches, summer sale prices are out now in the open. I don't need to read stories that a toy didn't arrived in 2 and a half week and how your are pissed with the dishonesty on Aliexpress.


If you're not interested in what other people have to say about their experiences with AX, go spend your time browsing AX rather than participating in the thread. Your abusive posts are not welcome anywhere on the forum.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Aliexpress has an excellent dispute system, I had a few issues. Quality problems, non arriving items. All got resolved to my satisfaction.
> Yeah, it is bad that one shirt arrived with some discolouration. Got my money back. Dust specs on the dial, partly refund. Non arriving item full refund.
> That were a few, overall I am satisfied. I had some 11.11. sale items arrive in March. Those were below $10 items.
> 
> I want to see new watches, summer sale prices are out now in the open. I don't need to read stories that a toy didn't arrived in 2 and a half week and how your are pissed with the dishonesty on Aliexpress. A $100 watch of one the forum favourites brand that does not arrived after 2 month, sure worth to post about it. But a toy that doesn't come in under 3 weeks hardly a reason to complain about growing dishonesty on Aliexpress.


But, you're the one making sweeping statements about sellers being honest when we all know, from posts here or personal experience, that this is patently NOT the case at all. Most probably are, but not all by any stretch. Ok, it's great that all your issues were resolved satisfactorily, but not everyone has that happy ending, unfortunately.

Your tone is hostile and sarcastic about people posting quite legitimate concerns or complaints over deliveries.

I'd also disagree with your assertion that people won't scam you over a $3 item. Really? Isn't that missing the point of such a scam and naive? Think about volumes here. Is it worth someone dishonest scamming 1000 people out of $3 each? How many will write it off because it's 'only $3' and not worth the hassle? That scammer pockets those $3 and potentially makes a LOT of money over scamming people out of high volumes of small value items before it's flagged.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, I need some advice guys...

I posted recently about an issue I was having with a refund. Short story: made an order for multiple items from a seller, they sent the wrong order, apologised, offered full refund. I opened a dispute, most items refunded with no issue, but one item was denied based on “not enough evidence provided”. I appealed, submitted all the same evidence as all the other pieces again, and again was denied.

Seller has said they’ll look into it, several times, but never come back with anything. Is there anyone higher than the dispute process I can go to? Is there a Grand Poobah of AliExpress I can bow before?

Thanks for reading, you can continue bickering now...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I suspect a lot of this is due to Covid. Both the delays and people becoming more frustrated.

The way I see it, I expect stuff to take longer to be delivered during these crazy times. I'm just glad I can receive stuff I order still.

If sellers don't automatically extend deliver times on AliExpress then contact them and request it. If they refuse or don't respond, then open a dispute.

AliExpress dispute system is really good. I've had to use a few times now. In fact I've recently received a partial refund for my Steeldive SKX homage (they gave me the choice of that or a full refund and return) which I've just reviewed on my YouTube channel. I also got a full refund for my faulty Corgeut Railmaster homage. Again AliExpress gave me the option of a partial refund and keep the watch or send it back for a full refund. This time I chose the latter. 
Because the seller offered 'Free Return' I didn't have to pay for it either, as it was just returned to a UK address. So I got the refund a bit quicker.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

crAss said:


> Since we have been writing bad things about sellers, I wanted to do the opposite with seller SeaTopTon Store. I had bought a strap from him, the end date neared so I opened a dispute to get an extension. The seller asked me what the problem was, I told him I just wanted an extension for reassurance, he saw that Ali presented the sale as closed so he just refunded me asking me politely when I received the strap eventually to contact him to send him the money again. If that isn't respect to the client I don't know what is. He has no reassurance that I will send him any money -of course I will but it is because I want to. Kudos! Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


 Thanks this is exactly what i'm looking for, service and experience from buyers to help pick up the right seller


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Heithel said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > You got your item and still want a refund because it came a few days later then an estimated delivery date?
> ...


TL;DR. You got your item.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I'm a bit surprised at your mild hostility and sarcasm over this issue in your posts. Are you an AliEx seller? You've got to remember that there are a lot of members here who have had fingers burned by online vendors (me included) and so it's often easy to assume the worst when something doesn't look right. If it swims and smells fishy....! It's all very well saying AliEx sellers are honest, but we all know some of them really are NOT. Experiences of other members of this forum, good and bad, are really important to me and I would prefer them to continue being posted.


 If not in the business ourselves, (wich i'm not, and does not exclude patience) we indeed need the buyers experience to understand what's going on inside this big site we're talking about.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Ok, I need some advice guys... I posted recently about an issue I was having with a refund. Short story: made an order for multiple items from a seller, they sent the wrong order, apologised, offered full refund. I opened a dispute, most items refunded with no issue, but one item was denied based on "not enough evidence provided". I appealed, submitted all the same evidence as all the other pieces again, and again was denied. Seller has said they'll look into it, several times, but never come back with anything. Is there anyone higher than the dispute process I can go to? Is there a Grand Poobah of AliExpress I can bow before? Thanks for reading, you can continue bickering now...


 Hello, i think that if they refunded you many others items, then only one is left with a problem then maybe they can't afford it anymore. Maybe you could leave it to them ? (hoping for you this is not an expensive item ; i'm not sure i'd bow down before any AX grand master though )


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

spacecat said:


> TL;DR. You got your item.


 Didn't he explain you enough already ? Please go back to watch(es) if you found some interesting ones recently maybe (?) . Sorry i haven't ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

spacecat said:


> Don't buy abroad if you can handle the wait. Stick to Amazon or local shops.
> 
> We all know the pain waiting for a product to arrive causes. No need to tell everyone your personal sob story.


https://a.aliexpress.com/_dTDYPha


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

If I had A. a small wrist and B. some watch- tinkering skills, I'd be all over these great-looking, retro, very Chinese 34 mm "female" military watches from Tianjin, and change out the hour and minute hands for something that looks a little less girly.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7YAfus


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

manchette said:


> Didn't he explain you enough already ? Please go back to watch(es) if you found some interesting ones recently maybe (?) . Sorry i haven't ...


Oh thanks! I thought I wasn't being clear.



spacecat said:


> TL;DR. You got your item.


TL;DR. I didn't get what agreed by both parts.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Double post


----------



## RonaldUlyssesSwanson (Apr 18, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Then keep mailing them, if you think it will speed up the shipment if your $ 8 toy.
> 
> The reply will be still a boilerplate text, asking you for more patience and some random excuse 'stuck in customs'. Even it is at a local warehouse, you still get the same boilerplate text for your impatience.
> 
> ...


It seems reading comprehension is not your strong suit. You continually miss the point.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello, i think that if they refunded you many others items, then only one is left with a problem then maybe they can't afford it anymore. Maybe you could leave it to them ? (hoping for you this is not an expensive item ; i'm not sure i'd bow down before any AX grand master though )


If it were one of the cheaper items (Say, a gasket) I would just let it go, but it's one of the more expensive ones (double domed AR sapphire crystal) which got rejected...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, they wrote that they ate crap at one point in their life. Fascinating. But don't need to read about these biographical details if they just can report that they got their item.
> ...


Getting a product but still insisting on a refund for non delivery is dishonest in my book.

In the end a seller has to raise the price for their products to cover to cost dishonest and impatience buyer cause.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Getting a product but still insisting on a refund for non delivery is dishonest in my book.
> 
> In the end a seller has to raise the price for their products to cover to cost dishonest and impatience buyer cause.


Again, you've missed the point.

You're more than entitled to your opinion and it is great to debate and disagree with other members, as we all do at times. However, your posts are abusive and disrespectful and *that* is what I objected to.

See the Forum Rules and Guidelines:
https://www.watchuseek.com/forum-rules-and-guidelines/

2. Members will be kind and courteous, and respectful to other members and the Moderators. No direct or indirect personal attacks or insults of any kind will be allowed. Posts which antagonize, belittle or humiliate other members and/or the Moderators will not be tolerated, nor will racism, sexism, bigotry or foul language.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Can we move on and leave spacetroll alone already?


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Agreed, please let's get back to watches: this topic isn't called the BEST of (...) For nothing!! 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Here's one I'm still not quite clear on.

If I order a watch from say, the Pagani, San Martin or Steedive official store on AliEx, how much difference is there likely to be between these and the alleged 'same' watch for less money from one of the many other sellers?

Is it right to say the other stores merely use the brand names and could theoretically make something with lower quality or QC? Are these made in different factories?

It's very confusing for a westerner to understand how a brand can allow anyone to use their name and logo and produce something that's going to be inferior, and yet this seems to be the common view on WUS about how it works.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Six straps each with 4 springbars and pin remover on Aliexpress 19,46€









One strap with 2 springbars, exactly the same, from a UK seller on Ebay 19,38€









Speechless!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> Six straps each with 4 springbars and pin remover on Aliexpress 19,46€
> 
> View attachment 15204173
> 
> ...


This is why we all love buying from AliExpress.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> Agreed, please let's get back to watches: this topic isn't called the BEST of (...) For nothing!!
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


My words.

Atm it rains coupons in the app. Click that little blinking "coupons here" icon bottom right and with a bit of luck or some algorithm you fit, they give you one of these wonderful full red discount coupons which you can use for any purchase.

Didn't spot any mayor discount for watches that interest me so far. Some straps, something for the bicycle and the niece and nephews will it be at this shopping round.

Sea-gull send me a promotion mail how I could save over €1000 with one of their highlights.

#Aliexpress € 22.654,80 30%OFF | 2020 New Seagull Men's Tourbillon Watch Spring Summer Autumn Winter Four Seasons Limited Edition 18K Rose Gold Flip Case 638.867
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTLyD4


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Here's one I'm still not quite clear on.
> 
> If I order a watch from say, the Pagani, San Martin or Steedive official store on AliEx, how much difference is there likely to be between these and the alleged 'same' watch for less money from one of the many other sellers?
> 
> ...


The other shops might be just run by the same people. Their front "official" store might be just there to get an idea of the price/value and then you can go and buy from them in the shop that has it a bit cheaper. This isn't a scam.

I didn't hear of any fake steeldive, fake San Martin, fake Pagani design sold in other shops.
All these stores might just have a different approach to the final quality check before shipping. Check their ratings.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

leastonh said:


> Here's one I'm still not quite clear on.
> 
> If I order a watch from say, the Pagani, San Martin or Steedive official store on AliEx, how much difference is there likely to be between these and the alleged 'same' watch for less money from one of the many other sellers?
> 
> ...


It's like the Loch Ness monster. Nobody really knows.
A lot of people claim it's this or that, but who you gonna trust?
I think it's best to use your logic to figure out how YOU would do this, if you were a seller. 
I myself think some sellers sell for less for their own reasons, even if the watches are likely from the same factory.

Maybe some sellers got theirs cheaper bcz the watches were QC rejects?
Just spitballin.

PS: Gawsh, I hope this speculation does not enrage spacecat for another round of furious censuring. :-!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Here's one I'm still not quite clear on.
> 
> If I order a watch from say, the Pagani, San Martin or Steedive official store on AliEx, how much difference is there likely to be between these and the alleged 'same' watch for less money from one of the many other sellers?
> 
> ...


Interesting question. The factory is certainly the same, but what part of the QC is actually done by the reseller/store before shipping? (decreasing the risk of receiving a potato)... IDK


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> It's like the Loch Ness monster. Nobody really knows.
> A lot of people claim it's this or that, but who you gonna trust?
> I think it's best to use your logic to figure out how YOU would do this, if you were a seller.
> I myself think some sellers sell for less for their own reasons, even if the watches are likely from the same factory.
> ...





mougino said:


> Interesting question. The factory is certainly the same, but what part of the QC is actually done by the reseller/store before shipping? (decreasing the risk of receiving a potato)... IDK


Dammit guys, I was relying on you to answer definitively and you're no wiser than me hahaha :-d

It is an interesting one to ponder considering the price difference between vendors and I know many WUS members prefer to buy from 'official' stores on AliEx. I guess I'm happy paying a bit more from an official store for the (perceived) idea that I'll be getting something with better QC and hopefully improved service in the event something is wrong.

P.S. the Loch Ness Monster is real.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

oinofilo said:


> Six straps each with 4 springbars and pin remover on Aliexpress 19,46€
> 
> View attachment 15204173
> 
> ...


This is what is known in the trade as commerce. Most people do not know about AliExpress or would not consider buying direct from China. So an enterprising person can buy goods from China and then resell for a profit on eBay or Amazon Marketplace.

I would not be surprised if half the goods on those ecommerce platforms where originally sourced through AliExpress, Alibaba or one of the other Chinese sites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Idk about ''official'' stores vs other stores selling the same watch. I'm guessing they buy, say, 50 Steeldives at a cheap bulk rate, and try to undercut AliExpress a little bit. I think you'd have to ask the actual stores how they can sell cheaper, maybe they'd give you a legit answer. 


It's frustrating to me how big the gap is between AliXpress and eBay. I was looking at some ~$7 Ali deployment clasps, which are about 4x the price on eBay/Amazon. I would pay more for quick delivery, but am not paying 4x. I was hoping someone just bought a bunch from Ali and sold them at 1.5x or even 2x, but nope. Almost makes me wanna do it myself.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> If I had A. a small wrist and B. some watch- tinkering skills, I'd be all over these great-looking, retro, very Chinese 34 mm "female" military watches from Tianjin, and change out the hour and minute hands for something that looks a little less girly. https://a.aliexpress.com/_d7YAfus


 Fun, but the price is less girly though ;=)


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Idk about ''official'' stores vs other stores selling the same watch. I'm guessing they buy, say, 50 Steeldives at a cheap bulk rate, and try to undercut AliExpress a little bit. I think you'd have to ask the actual stores how they can sell cheaper, maybe they'd give you a legit answer.
> 
> It's frustrating to me how big the gap is between AliXpress and eBay. I was looking at some ~$7 Ali deployment clasps, which are about 4x the price on eBay/Amazon. I would pay more for quick delivery, but am not paying 4x. I was hoping someone just bought a bunch from Ali and sold them at 1.5x or even 2x, but nope. Almost makes me wanna do it myself.


It is indeed a frustration to see those prices that high. But once you factor in shipping fees on a large order and the import fees/duty it starts to add up. Then you have to add on the fees ebay/amazon charge plus paypal or credit card fees. And then there's the taxman


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Omegafanboy said:


> I would not be surprised if half the goods on those ecommerce platforms where originally sourced through AliExpress, Alibaba or one of the other Chinese sites.


Just today I was searching on Amazon UK and noticed that there are several brands of straps being sold which are available on Aliexpress for half the price. They've even used the same pictures for them. Search for Eache and Wocci for example.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Lol, could not help but share this masterpiece








That is some next level photoshop 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1hL1i


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I have been thinking about picking up one of the pagani designs gmt watches. Which of the colours have ceramic bezels?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

mougino said:


> Lol, could not help but share this masterpiece
> 
> That is some next level photoshop
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1hL1i


That is a fantastic level of zero f's given.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

In the never-ending list of Sub homages on Ali, this one catches my eye, with the matte blue dial and the not-Submariner indices pattern.









https://aliexpress.com/item/4001125172954.html


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> This is what is known in the trade as commerce. Most people do not know about AliExpress or would not consider buying direct from China. So an enterprising person can buy goods from China and then resell for a profit on eBay or Amazon Marketplace.
> 
> I would not be surprised if half the goods on those ecommerce platforms where originally sourced through AliExpress, Alibaba or one of the other Chinese sites.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You could call it commerce if it were two o three times the price; six times I call it a robbery.


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In the never-ending list of Sub homages on Ali, this one catches my eye, with the matte blue dial and the not-Submariner indices pattern.
> 
> View attachment 15205661
> 
> ...


I'm all up for some non 1:1 copy but the GMT hand is a bit too much, LOL


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> In the never-ending list of Sub homages on Ali, this one catches my eye, with the matte blue dial and the not-Submariner indices pattern.
> 
> View attachment 15205661
> 
> ...


That is a Tudor Submariner dial pattern

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

oinofilo said:


> You could call it commerce if it were two o three times the price; six times I call it a robbery.


Is it robbery if people willingly pay the premium price? I would go t other way and say that being under-informed (ie, on the buyers part) is a crime. This is how an open market works isn't it?


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Cross-thread post.

Super happy with this new arrival - Steeldive 8102.

Like many of us (I suspect) while I love the look and feel of dress watches, in reality my collection and budget can't support many as my daily attire suits sports, field or divers, and that's even before Sydney summertime when I'm wearing shorts a lot and jumping in and out of the water.

For a more dressy look I have SARBs 033 and 065, but I wanted something a little more svelte, and I didn't want to spend up on something I might wear a dozen times year.

I'm a big fan of the Bauhaus aesthetic, and when I saw this Steeldive it just seemed perfect. A 'quality' brand, 38mm, and the aesthetic suited a quartz and sterile dial perfectly. It's beautifully built and finished, has some lovely details such as the ever-so-slightly champagne dial with the most subtle texture, and the pronounced and surprisingly effective lume pips.

Approx $100 AUD is absolute win.

It's going straight on a black lizard strap I have ready.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000749109542.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.23314c4daa3uY6


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Joepineapples said:


> Cross-thread post.
> 
> Super happy with this new arrival - Steeldive 8102.
> 
> ...


This looks really nice. If I didn't already have my Loreo 6112, I'd probably buy this.
I'd love it if they did an automatic version of this though.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> I have been thinking about picking up one of the pagani designs gmt watches. Which of the colours have ceramic bezels?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Batman black/blue is the only one. 
Guess it is the same for the Parnis GMT. Parnis baht bezel and parnis full black bezels are ceramic, the pepsi not. Pro points for the Parnis hasn't a whole essay on the dial. And you can get a Parnis gmt with a dial variation that borrows from the skx, so it isn't a totally Copage (hello ILW) of a rlx.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Joepineapples said:


> Cross-thread post.
> 
> Super happy with this new arrival - Steeldive 8102.
> 
> ...


Looks really good! I've loved everything Bauhaus since studying it as a kid, a couple months ago I was seriously chasing something either like yours, or a Chronoscope style watch, but I think I've come to realise that as much as I may admire and love the look of those watches, I really don't think they suit me. A hard realisation to come to. Maybe when I've got some spare cash I'll pick up that Steeldive just for fun, and to say at least I tried!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Lol, could not help but share this masterpiece
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I wish I had those graphic skills! So beautiful to look at.

I am still wondering about the word 'Knife' at 2 o'clock. Does the watch have a hidden knife built in? Where's the fork and spoon though? (cue Matrix comments)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Wow, I wish I had those graphic skills! So beautiful to look at.
> 
> I am still wondering about the word 'Knife' at 2 o'clock. Does the watch have a hidden knife built in? Where's the fork and spoon though? (cue Matrix comments)


Awesome  there's two levels to this picture!! (note the Knife is in a nice gray rectangle box as well) let's dig deeper!

Edit: found it! "WATER RESET" lol, close enough


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> This looks really nice. If I didn't already have my Loreo 6112, I'd probably buy this.
> I'd love it if they did an automatic version of this though.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> ...


My thoughts exactly! I'd like some subtle text on the dial too, never gotten comfortable with full sterile dials, they just look.... unfinished.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Joepineapples said:


> Cross-thread post.
> 
> Super happy with this new arrival - Steeldive 8102.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new purchase, I always liked that one!

Does it have sapphire?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Joepineapples said:


> Cross-thread post.
> 
> Super happy with this new arrival - Steeldive 8102.
> 
> ...


This one looks SO MUCH better in your photos than in the product listing on Aliex! That dial texture is gorgeous. That date window is a bit of a let down, though, for me personally. It breaks the symmetry and looks like it sits too deep. It really looks like there's a hole in the dial, where the date window sits at the bottom off. A date well, instead of a date window.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

I have seen a few steeldive and other skx clones in this thread that look pretty good. Do any of them come in the smaller skx013 case size?


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

helibg said:


> I have seen a few steeldive and other skx clones in this thread that look pretty good. Do any of them come in the smaller skx013 case size?


I would be keen to know this too!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Is it robbery if people willingly pay the premium price? I would go t other way and say that being under-informed (ie, on the buyers part) is a crime. This is how an open market works isn't it?


Yes, you're right, but... buying online you cannot see the goods, so based on his price (20€) I supposed to have a strap closer in quality to an isofrane than equal to a 3€ chinese one. Obviously I will buy no more from that Ebay seller and keep buying on Aliexpress (from sellers I already know).


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

people pay the premium price because they dont want to take the risks of ordering directly in china and waiting 2 months for a cheap plastic strap. (Not that I would pay 20 for that kind of strap.)

Two pages back people were ranting about how terrible the aliexpress-shopping-experience is.


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

Kieranz said:


> I need some advice. I have been looking at picking up one of the steel dive pilots watches but for the purpose of modding. It has 200m water resistance and an nh35 movement in a reasonable 39mm case size. Does anyone know if standard seiko mod dials designed for snk or skx watches will fit in this in terms of the dial diameter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on the position of the date window, I doubt they will. Typically 39mm Explorer style cases in correct proportions use a 31-34 mm dial. It looks like the dial is one piece, without a separate chapter ring to reduce the size, so I'd expect it would be 31mm+.

EDIT: nothing to see here. This is what you get when reading and replying as you read.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

helibg said:


> I have seen a few steeldive and other skx clones in this thread that look pretty good. Do any of them come in the smaller skx013 case size?


I've looked a bit before and didn't see any in the 38mm size.

Island Watch however makes their Islanders in the skx013 cases now though, and they are very nice. A little bit more than the stuff on Ali, but not bad at all. Got one recently and really like it.


----------



## helibg (Oct 30, 2014)

Evil Minion said:


> I've looked a bit before and didn't see any in the 38mm size.
> 
> Island Watch however makes their Islanders in the skx013 cases now though, and they are very nice. A little bit more than the stuff on Ali, but not bad at all. Got one recently and really like it.


Thanks, I really like the Islanders but they are a bit pricey which is why I was looking for something from China.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Thinking to buy one of these with double flywheel and small dial. Anyone with experience? Which store to get from?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These are nice-looking. Different color variations executed well. I found the sunburst yellow dial a little unusual and likeable.

But I had to break it to the seller that "Super" is misspelled on the dial, and that "Supper" is the afternoon meal. And that this will probably impact their sales to English-speaking places.

He sent me photos of the real deal at my request. Yep, it looks good. Yep, it says Supper.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001061573062.html


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These are nice-looking. Different color variations executed well. I found the sunburst yellow dial a little unusual and likeable.
> 
> But I had to break it to the seller that "Super" is misspelled on the dial, and that "Supper" is the afternoon meal. And that this will probably impact their sales to English-speaking places.
> 
> He sent me photos of the real deal at my request. Yep, it looks good. Yep, it says Supper.


You just tell everyone it's a spear fisher watch designed for people who fish underwater in the afternoon and eat seafood for supper.

Or just buy the orange dial version and you can't read it anyway.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

WorthTheWrist said:


> These are nice-looking. Different color variations executed well. I found the sunburst yellow dial a little unusual and likeable.
> 
> But I had to break it to the seller that "Super" is misspelled on the dial, and that "Supper" is the afternoon meal. And that this will probably impact their sales to English-speaking places.
> 
> ...


Also, 500 m and 650 ft are not equivalent.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Ordered on 8th March and 31st March, received on 11th June : AliExpress Standard Shipping. No registered mails have arrived yet.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

About that Steeldive 'Junghans' Joepinapple posted. I've seen a version on the ''offical'' Steeldive store, at ~£75, supposedly has a Ronda movement:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...#8112#559_668#2717#7564#691_668#3164#9976#599

VS this one from a generic seller, at £51 (during sale), with a Hattori VJ32:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000749109542.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.23314c4daa3uY6

I'm wondering 
A. how do I know that's really made by Steeldive if it has no logos and it has a different movement than the one Steeldive ''official'' offers? 
B. how does a VJ32 compare to a ''Ronda OT45'' (can't find much on that movement either)


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

PiperTim said:


> Also, 500 m and 650 ft are not equivalent.


Close enough. They just made up the numbers anyway so I'm not sure it really matters. Just pick the one you like better.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

helibg said:


> Evil Minion said:
> 
> 
> > I've looked a bit before and didn't see any in the 38mm size.
> ...


They probably use a Chinese Alibaba company for their watches and so 38 mm skx style watches hopefully show up in the near future.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Alright peeps, I made a discovery that happened by accident but it might turn up useful.

As a mentioned a couple of days ago I bought one of the copies of the Erika's MN from Aliexpress because I'm cheap.

Anyway, after studying it I've finally realised why I couldn't wear it like the original one, the strap was assembled with the hook upside down! And also the part that slides to adjust the strap is assembled upside down accordingly to have the angled inner corners to face the hook and receive it so that it works anyway!

You might think that's an unwearable disaster but I think it actually improves the design.

With the original and other copies on Aliexpress (that copy the original 1:1) you fold the part with the hook to go back and meet the sliding keeper. 
With mine you don't have any folded part, it just runs through the metal loop to then carry on and meet the sliding keeper. See pics below.

This is mine:








And this is how the original would be:








In the original obviously the sliding keeper would be where my watch head is, and the watch head would be around there my sliding keeper is.

I thought of modifying it to fix the assembly "mistake" and mimic the original design but I actually ended up concluding that this "wrong" design is actually better. Let me explain:

I think the only weak point the original has is exactly where the fold is. 
Folding the strap makes a sharp angle already stressing the material which, on top of it, is kept under tension inside (as I read on this thread) a relatively sharp metal loop, that stresses he material even further, wearing it out, causing the material to finally fray eventually after many times it's worn on wrist.

The material not only slides folded through the metal loop when wearing and tensioning the strap, but I'm pretty sure it kinda wiggles back and forth when wearing the watch and moving your wrist. Over time this slow micro rubbing would eventually and inevitably wear out the material as obviously the metal loop is harder than the fabrics, regardless how sharp it is.

In my strap the fabric is actually not folded anywhere and therefore there is no "hot spot" where a stressed folded fabric constantly rubs, improving (I guess) longevity.

I assure that once worn the comfort is there just as much. It's just a little less intuitive to create tension when hooking it, on the other hand the strap could potentially last longer.

If you noticed the material giving up, and you fancy to play around with thread and needle, this is literally a few stitches away from lengthening the life of the strap.

You just have to unstitch, take the hook off, slide the adjustable keeper out, put it back upside down, put the hook back upside down, fold and sew back as it was.

Not sure if the strap would end up being too long after the modification (I don't see why it would) but in that case since you'd be unstitching anyway you can just snip a little bit of the strap to make it shorter before stitching it back.

I'm not sure how much I'd recommend to tinker with the original considering its price. Maybe you wanna give it a go if you have a copy that you spend £7 like me.

I don't see why it wouldn't work with the original, but if you mess up the stitching (which can be reattempted anyway), and you are not happy with the result it could be a costly mistake. Most of the times when you take your time to sew properly though, the result is often pretty good.

Shall I patent this system and sell it for £70? 

Thoughts?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Does anyone has this Steeldive Pani '36, can drop a few lines about the watch, take a photo next to some other watches for visual size comparison?
How does strap change work with such lugs? Do I have to bend them?









STEELDIVE 200m Dive Automatic Watch 316L Stainless Steel Diver 42mm Leather Men's Mechanical Watches 1936 Re-engraved Watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BU9z04


----------



## burgessdee (Jun 13, 2020)

True to that


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

spacecat said:


> How does strap change work with such lugs? Do I have to bend them?


There's screws on the back that hold the lugs in place


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

When you unscrew the lugs, Do they release as 2 pieces?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Here are some Stock photos that might help:















Source:
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/In-Stock-SD1936-Steel-Dive-Customized_62258858658.html


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I am thinking of picking up one of the corgeut aqua terra homage watches. I have 6.5 inch wrists and worry it will wear too big. Does anyone with smaller wrists have any photos of these on wrist so I can see how they look.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

PiperTim said:


> Also, 500 m and 650 ft are not equivalent.


The watch will be jetlagged by the time it gets to the United states, so it has better water resistance in europe, makes sense to me.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Does anyone here have experience with the cca 170dollar 1963 chronographs? I know it's kinda confusing and unclear, which are the real deal, as far as I know, those don't even exist anymore, but as far as I know, those cheaper ones have the same movement, with sapphire, 38mills.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> I am thinking of picking up one of the corgeut aqua terra homage watches. I have 6.5 inch wrists and worry it will wear too big. Does anyone with smaller wrists have any photos of these on wrist so I can see how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm currently waiting to receive mine. It's taking quite a while with the whole Corona thing. Should have it soon though.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Cadisen Lambda Eta

Got this from AliX in the March 30 sale.


----------



## minchomexa (Aug 28, 2015)

6.75 inch wrist here and it fits perfectly. Bracelet could be better finished but ok for the price point.



Kieranz said:


> I am thinking of picking up one of the corgeut aqua terra homage watches. I have 6.5 inch wrists and worry it will wear too big. Does anyone with smaller wrists have any photos of these on wrist so I can see how they look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jtragic (Jan 10, 2015)

PiperTim said:


> Also, 500 m and 650 ft are not equivalent.


To be fair, it doesn't say 500m = 650ft. Maybe it's just two independent measurements


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

ronkatct said:


> Cadisen Lambda Eta
> 
> Got this from AliX in the March 30 sale.


Nice! I got the white dial one a couple months ago.

Although I like the design, and you can't complain at ~£42, I'm planning on selling mine or giving it to a friend. It just feels too big for me. 42mm x 15mm x 54mm with 22mm lugs is all together too big. Also, the build quality is just OK, and the Chinese movement doesn't feel great, plus a rather flat mineral glass.

Possibly a mistake, but I'm considering getting the Nesun Lambda homage at £65 (I regret not going for that one to begin with). It supposedly is 41mm x 13.7mm x 49mm and 20mm lugs. Haven't heard great things from Nesun, but it seems they have the nicest Lambda...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

leastonh said:


> Here's one I'm still not quite clear on.
> 
> If I order a watch from say, the Pagani, San Martin or Steeldive official store on AliEx, how much difference is there likely to be between these and the alleged 'same' watch for less money from one of the many other sellers?
> 
> ...


Sorry to be a little late to this discussion.

First, some OEM manufacturers have their own brands, and also produce watches sold under other brands for different companies. Other Chinese "mushroom" brands use either one, or several OEM's to produce their model lines.

If an AliExpress shop is selling a Guanqin, Cadisen, DOM, etc. watch cheaper than the "Official Factory Store", it can be for a variety of reasons. Sometimes AliExpress can have more than one shop claiming to be a brand's "flagship" or "official" store. The third party store may have picked up some of their inventory on closeout, or it isn't moving as well as they hoped. Some of these models have been around for years, and the vendors come and go.

The bigger brand/factory stores are in it for the long haul, and have run the numbers on their costs and pricing strategies. They also tend to offer a little extra QC before shipping out an item, to avoid returns.

Some of the smaller stores are opened on a whim, and their prices are figured out on an ad hoc basis, based on weekly or monthly sales, and rough estimations of profit margins. Their less than stellar business acumen can work to your advantage through lower prices. If the SKMEI official store has 5 full-time employees, the smaller store can be leaner and meaner, so they can offer a lower price. Many of these stores last a few months to a few years, and ultimately their business model is unsustainable.

I doubt any of these stores are selling counterfeit, mushroom branded watches, but some Sea-Gull models have obviously been cloned/copied. They may have older stock, which can really be a factor with quartz watches. I have bought a few watches from a Chinese site that sells closeouts and overstock, and the quartz ones always come dead, needing fresh batteries. I would hate to think what would happen if they were drop shipping dead watches to your customers.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Sorry to be a little late to this discussion.
> 
> First, some OEM manufacturers have their own brands, and also produce watches sold under other brands for different companies. Other Chinese "mushroom" brands use either one, or several OEM's to produce their model lines.
> 
> ...


It does seem to be a lottery if you go for the cheaper option and buy from one of the vendors undercutting the 'official' stores. Your explanation makes a lot of sense, thank you.

Buying from what appears to be the official store for a particular brand is already the safest option in my mind and I can't see any reason to change that for the sake of saving a few pounds.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Discount codes for the sale

"get10" for $10 of a shopping round over $100
"get6" for $6 of a buying something over $50









In the app there is energy lab. A couple of dumb click work, like visiting a few stores gives you energy points to collect and in the end you can get a $10 coupon. Can be done in under 5minutes.

Haven't found a watch I really want yet. There is the steeldive cpt willard in green but the youtube channel "the watcher" did a review of this watch and spoke about the not so pleasant look of the green plastic chapter ring. recommended channel if you wanna see review about the seiko clone brands steeldive/heimdallr etc.)

If you are like me and haven't found a fix on Ali yet - meranom offers now ceramic bezels for the vostoks. Don't forget to set the price to rubles while shopping there.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

minchomexa said:


> 6.75 inch wrist here and it fits perfectly. Bracelet could be better finished but ok for the price point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On the bracelet, are there still removable links left to fit a half inch smaller wrist?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Buying from what appears to be the official store for a particular brand is already the safest option in my mind and I can't see any reason to change that for the sake of saving a few pounds.


On the below $100 lvl there are a couple of stores that claim to be the official store without being the official store. For Parnis and a like it is recommended to go with a trusted seller, those who are since a long time on the market and also have earned a good reputation on ebay with the same name.

The official steeldive store by qiin is to be trusted. Albeit some user here don't like to deal qiin watches. Some other stores are longer on Ali and had sold steeldive watches before the steeldive official store existed. Like addies and dream1689something. They all had only watches/brands from the qiin watch company. I don't think their business model is to sell steeldive qc rejects.
The official steeldive store is there to announce a manufacturer's suggested retail price. The companies older store under other names than 'official store' will have the same watches a bit cheaper and therefore might give someone who looks at these watches an impulse to buy because they are 10 15 dollars cheaper. It is a sales technique.

For the seagull 1963 buy official sea-gull for very high price or buy one of these stores that have it for $150. Buy the seller here.

For San Martin go to the official store or the lugyou store (manufacturer)

For above $200 go to the official stores.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

More codes


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Some months ago, I decided to pick up one of these beloved Parnis Daytona homages. My father really liked it too but wasn't ready to spend 70€ for these.

Few weeks ago, he told me he had found the same watch, with a sterile dial, for only 31€ ! I went to see him this week-end and I've compared them a little. The photos are below. Here is what I can say :

Dimensions : The Parnis is about 38mm in diameter, compared to 39 for the sterile one. The dial however is 2mm smaller in diamater for the Parnis. It looks like the bezel is thinner on sterile one. 
Case and bezel : The cases are pretty similar except for the bezel, one has "Tachymeter" written on it, and the other one has "Units per hour". The casebacks are almost identical. 
Movement : The Parnis features the unfamous Seiko Meca-Quartz movement. Nothing was said about the sterile one movement, but it does operate the same way as the Parnis. I couldn't find any difference between those two. Maybe it's a fake meca-Q movement on the sterile one, I haven't opened it, but it does feel like a genuine one. 
Dial : As you can see, the colors are different. The Parnis looks a bit more green-ish than the sterile one. However, I prefer the Parnis dial. The sunburst effect is way deeper on the Parnis. The indices (like the bezel) on the sterile one are shaped exactly like the genuine Rolex Daytona, as the Parnis has slightly different indices. The Parnis indices feel shinier. The hands of the Parnis also reflect more light than the sterile version, but the difference remains subtle. The whole design of the sterile one is coming from the genuine Rolex. That's where it bothers me : The movements are identical, but the subdials are not ! The 24h subdial is graduated up to 30 minutes, but does make a complete lap in 24h, and the 60 minutes subdial for the chronograph is graduated up to 12h on the sterile version. They really copied the Rolex design without giving any interest at the way their movement was working... 
Crown and pushers : The pushers are screw down for both watches, but only the sterile one has a screw down crown. 
Clasp : The clasp of the Parnis is typical of this brand. I like the way it operates with the two side pushers. It feels safe and it is easy to take off. On the sterile version, it's a Rolex-style clasp, but the damn thing is STIFF. I've almost broken my nails to take it off. 
General opinion : I really like the Parnis, it is a homage to the Rolex Daytona and has the same general look. However, if you look at it in details, you'll see lots of things that are different, making the Parnis a very consistant watch. It does look good, it feels well built, and it is a totally enjoyable watch. The sterile one could have been a very nice watch for the price. But I really don't like how the subdials are made and the clasp of the bracelet. But in the end, what I dislike the most is that it feels like a fake watch. I'm sure they thought "OK, let's make a fake Daytona we'll sell 100€, and some sterile dial versions for Ali, that we'll sell 30€".

Anyway, here are the links and some pics 

Parnis : https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/3300...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

Sterile version (check the seller's store, there are other color schemes available): https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000...&terminal_id=dcb2d000cc3a4dc584eb45f090c7bc43


----------



## TurboHarm (Aug 24, 2014)

Daytona white face decent watch for cheap. However i have to get my computer wiped clean of their Ads its very annoying..Everywhere i go Ali express is there Grrrr..


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Hi everyone, I'm looking to pick up a cheap quartz chrono really just to trial the chrono 'look' - so I'm looking for something inexpensive that doesn't need to be top quality. Looking for something 39-42mm, less than 13mm thick, and that doesn't have the date at 4:30 (just hate the look). I've found these two so far:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000106835653.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030494872.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1

I'm sure for the price they won't be great quality but that's fine for this. Was wondering if there's anything else I should look at below $60 or so. Thanks!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to pick up a cheap quartz chrono really just to trial the chrono 'look' - so I'm looking for something inexpensive that doesn't need to be top quality. Looking for something 39-42mm, less than 13mm thick, and that doesn't have the date at 4:30 (just hate the look). I've found these two so far:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000106835653.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030494872.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> ...


For less than $60 I would recommend the Casio MDV106-1AV diver aka 'Marlin' not on AliExpress but maybe the best bang for the bucks at this price!


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

nyonya said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to pick up a cheap quartz chrono really just to trial the chrono 'look' - so I'm looking for something inexpensive that doesn't need to be top quality. Looking for something 39-42mm, less than 13mm thick, and that doesn't have the date at 4:30 (just hate the look). I've found these two so far:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000106835653.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030494872.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> ...


There's a corgeut speedmaster copage in 40 mm




here's a review of it


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mougino said:


> For less than $60 I would recommend the Casio MDV106-1AV diver aka 'Marlin' not on AliExpress but maybe the best bang for the bucks at this price!


Thanks but specifically looking for a chrono.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

vanek said:


> There's a corgeut speedmaster copage in 40 mm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you but doesn't look like this one has a date - would definitely like a date window.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

nyonya said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to pick up a cheap quartz chrono really just to trial the chrono 'look' - so I'm looking for something inexpensive that doesn't need to be top quality. Looking for something 39-42mm, less than 13mm thick, and that doesn't have the date at 4:30 (just hate the look). I've found these two so far:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000106835653.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030494872.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> ...


Spend more and get this one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32805921989.html

<$75
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000388273957.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32878192335.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000772872144.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Thanks but specifically looking for a chrono.


My bad, didn't read your post carefully enough. I got this Parnis Pilot Chrono at 55€ ($62) recently, it has a mecaquartz movement and a nice look: [edit] it seems to be sold under the brand Phylida now, here









[edit] sorry... it seems too thick at 15mm. See my initial review here...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> Spend more and get this one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32805921989.html
> 
> <$75
> ...


Thanks, not looking to spend that much at this point plus it's too large at 44mm. Looking for more motorsport than pilot style.



mougino said:


> My bad, didn't read your post carefully enough. I got this Parnis Pilot Chrono at 55€ ($62) recently, it has a mecaquartz movement and a nice look: [edit] it seems to be sold under the brand Phylida now, here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion, hoping for something with more of a motorsport style than pilot.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, hoping for something with more of a motorsport style than pilot.


A hair over your requirements: 43 mm and 14 mm thick, but otherwise in the price and motorsport theme: https://a.aliexpress.com/_B00ala


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to pick up a cheap quartz chrono really just to trial the chrono 'look' - so I'm looking for something inexpensive that doesn't need to be top quality. Looking for something 39-42mm, less than 13mm thick, and that doesn't have the date at 4:30 (just hate the look). I've found these two so far:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000106835653.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030494872.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> ...


EDIT: Corgeut Speedmaster Professional homage?

40mm, 13mm thick, no date. About $50 in the sale that starts tomorrow. I think it's got the mecha-quartz movement, too.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000898902113.html


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Curren? Not as good-looking to my eye, but only $13 and change. 42mm and 11mm thick (if their specs are to be believed). And no date window.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000704584248.html


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mougino said:


> A hair over your requirements: 43 mm and 14 mm thick, but otherwise in the price and motorsport theme: https://a.aliexpress.com/_B00ala


Thanks, like the looks of that one a lot but it would just be too big for my wrist - even 42mm is pushing it.



WorthTheWrist said:


> This Guanqin is reportedly 41mm and 12mm thick. And about $31 and change. But it does have the date where you hate it.
> This is looking like another one of those "you'll have to compromise on one of your criteria" situations. And that will likely have to be thickness, by a millimeter or two.
> 
> https://aliexpress.com/item/32849014902.html





WorthTheWrist said:


> Curren? Not as good-looking to my eye, but only $13 and change. 42mm and 11mm thick (if their specs are to be believed). And no date window.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000704584248.html


Thanks for these, I'm not expecting perfection at this price but definitely don't want the 4:30 date (but do need a date!). Are there any you can suggest up to ~14mm thick? I really didn't find much that met my basic criteria through my searching.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ah, so not NO date, but no date at 3:30 or 4:30.

These are 43mm, 13mm thick, date at the 3, under $20.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000274529476.html









These sterile chronos are 40mm, date at the 6 it looks like in the black-and-white panda version only, no word on thickness. But about $79.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000796237361.html


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Or there is this chrono I've just reviewed today 

It's ok for the dimensions you ask, good look and cheap.



Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Some months ago, I decided to pick up one of these beloved Parnis Daytona homages. My father really liked it too but wasn't ready to spend 70€ for these.
> 
> ...


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you guys have a good recommendation for a clasp?

I need one for a 20mm mesh bracelet - the one which came with the bracelet is quite plain 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to pick up a cheap quartz chrono really just to trial the chrono 'look' - so I'm looking for something inexpensive that doesn't need to be top quality. Looking for something 39-42mm, less than 13mm thick, and that doesn't have the date at 4:30 (just hate the look). I've found these two so far:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000106835653.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030494872.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> ...


Cheetah, 42mm wide, 12mm thick, date at 3', ~$20









Lige, 42mm wide, 12mm thick, date at 3', ~$25









Belushi, 40mm wide, 8mm thick, date at 6', ~$15, the Q&A are saying it's a chrono although it has only 1 subdial... if you feel adventurous 









Pagani Design, 42.39mm wide, 11.8mm thick, date at 3', ~$35









Crrju (gesundheit), 42mm wide, 11mm thick, date at 3', ~$15









Nektom, 42mm wide, 10mm thick, date at 3', ~$20









And I know you said you didn't want a date at 4'30 but I'm tempted to get one of these for myself Pintime, 41mm wide, 12mm thick, $12 forget it, just saw a YT review: subdials are fake


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

leastonh said:


> It does seem to be a lottery if you go for the cheaper option and buy from one of the vendors undercutting the 'official' stores. Your explanation makes a lot of sense, thank you.
> 
> Buying from what appears to be the official store for a particular brand is already the safest option in my mind and I can't see any reason to change that for the sake of saving a few pounds.


How to know and verify which is an official store? Number of feedbacks? For how long are they around?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Ah, so not NO date, but no date at 3:30 or 4:30.
> 
> These are 43mm, 13mm thick, date at the 3, under $20.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I'm assuming the $79 will be noticeably better quality (at least a stainless steel case!) but any reason to think the Benyar will be better than the two I posted?



Paganizonda51 said:


> Or there is this chrono I've just reviewed today
> 
> It's ok for the dimensions you ask, good look and cheap.


Thanks but only 4:30 date correct? I would also prefer something that's not such an obvious homage.



mougino said:


> Cheetah, 42mm wide, 12mm thick, date at 3', ~$20
> 
> Lige, 42mm wide, 12mm thick, date at 3', ~$25
> 
> ...


Thanks! Will check all these out in more detail - would you expect these to be nicer than the ones I linked? Or just personal preference?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Hi everyone, I'm looking to pick up a cheap quartz chrono really just to trial the chrono 'look' - so I'm looking for something inexpensive that doesn't need to be top quality. Looking for something 39-42mm, less than 13mm thick, and that doesn't have the date at 4:30 (just hate the look). I've found these two so far:
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000106835653.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33030494872.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.530d3c00ZQHzA9&mp=1
> ...


For starters, your should make sure that the stopwatch functions on the central hand, and doesn't just run on the sub-dials. This rules out the Seiko VD5x series, and the Sunon PE90x.

The best watches will have Seiko Meca Quartz, VK6x movements.

If you don't care, and want something just for the looks, how about this *Nakzen for $44.99* with a sapphire crystal?









Or for $61 there's this sterile Tudor Daytona w/VK64 Meca Quartz


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Have a couple more to choose from
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32848111893.html
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32989646169.html


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Have a couple more to choose from
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32848111893.html
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32989646169.html


I have the Loreo one is a great watch for the price.






I also bought the Reef Tiger one for my Dad. He loves it. I need to get it back off at some point to do a review on it though. The only slight issue with it is that the strap material has frayed a little at the edges.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Does anyone know why the 3:00 subdial has two hands for these?

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33033042273.html?spm=a2g0n.shopcart-amp.item.33033042273&


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the Loreo one is a great watch for the price.


 ...and you had me SO close to buying it too, until one last look at your review before hitting the 'buy' button and I realised the main seconds hand was time, not Chrono... dammit! I still like the look, but don't know if I'd enjoy it as much just because of that.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> ...and you had me SO close to buying it too, until one last look at your review before hitting the 'buy' button and I realised the main seconds hand was time, not Chrono... dammit! I still like the look, but don't know if I'd enjoy it as much just because of that.


If you're not 100% sure you could always try out and then sell it on. 
It's even cheaper in the sale that starts in the next few hours. Around £44 ($55).

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> If you're not 100% sure you could always try out and then sell it on.
> It's even cheaper in the sale that starts in the next few hours. Around £44 ($55).
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> ...


I'm planning on getting the Cadisen Diamond in the sale, don't know if I can stretch my budget to two watches... otherwise then I'd want to stretch to thee and get a Corgeut Aqua Terra, or FOUR and add the Corgeut Speedmaster...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I'm planning on getting the Cadisen Diamond in the sale, don't know if I can stretch my budget to two watches... otherwise then I'd want to stretch to thee and get a Corgeut Aqua Terra, or FOUR and add the Corgeut Speedmaster...


I have two of the Cadisen "Diamond". They're great watches... Which I guess is obvious given that I bought white dial version and then the rose gold one as well.
I have a review of them if you're interested.






I have an Aqua Terra homage on the way still. Hopefully it'll arrive soon. It's been a while.

I actually have a review of the Corgeut Speedmaster homage as well.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I have two of the Cadisen "Diamond". They're great watches... Which I guess is obvious given that I bought white dial version and then the rose gold one as well.
> I have a review of them if you're interested.
> 
> 
> ...


Oh don't worry, I've watched your reviews PLENTY of times!

I know the stock straps are generally terrible, and I have others I'll swap onto it, but if you had to rate it...? The brown strap 'looks' better than your standard place-holder strap, so I'm considering getting it as that "rarely worn, so always looks nice" formal strap (I've already asked if they will send a brown strap with the white watch). But if they're total junk, I might get the new bracelet version.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

For this sale I'm eyeing up:

- Steeldive Max Bill homage (just wish it had better specs + a logo)
- Steeldive flieger (just wish it had a B-uhr)
- Nesun Lambda homage (wasn't a fan of the Cadisen so might be dumb)
- Escapement Time flieger (42mm might be big, also little feedback)


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

nyonya said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions. Does anyone know why the 3:00 subdial has two hands for these?
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33033042273.html?spm=a2g0n.shopcart-amp.item.33033042273&


My guess is its to copy the look of its role model








The bomax subdial is probably 24h and one of these hands without function, not moving or slaved to the other hand. I doubt it is a separate dual time subdial with a working minute.
Some seller have these a miyota Vk 6x movement, some others just a Japanese miyota. I doubt it is a Vk6x, which would come from Seiko.
Miyota mecha quartz work similar. Large second chrono hand might not immediately snap back on reset, but does a quick travel around to position zero.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> For this sale I'm eyeing up:
> 
> - Steeldive Max Bill homage (just wish it had better specs + a logo)
> - Steeldive flieger (just wish it had a B-uhr)
> ...


Do you mean this Steeldive one?






I'm expecting to receive the Escapement Time flieger today.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you mean this Steeldive one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost, yeah, I meant one of these. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001142412701.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.6e212e0eNs9oXb
Yours has a nice caseback though

Let us know how the Escapement Time is!!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal;51950079
Or for [URL="https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000325097311.html" said:


> $61 there's this sterile Tudor Daytona w/VK64 Meca Quartz[/URL]
> 
> View attachment 15214405


Be careful with that one.

I nearly bought that one too until I saw Chronopolis' warning about a problem with the chronograph seconds not resetting properly.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

For the sale this week, I'm thinking of just getting a few straps. I've recently received my Peter Lee white-dialed explorer and a nifty Panda chrono (eBay) so the watch budget is looking a bit tight.

This one looks good and would suit the panda.
#Aliexpress ￡10.20 36%OFF | Strap Genuine Leather Man Women Handmade Vintage Wrist Watch Band Stainless Steel Buckle Watchbands 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm KZH03
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dW0qotY

I'm thinking of trying one of these waffle straps for the turtle, unless I can find something more fitting 
#Aliexpress ￡10.20 36%OFF | Strap Genuine Leather Man Women Handmade Vintage Wrist Watch Band Stainless Steel Buckle Watchbands 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm KZH03
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dW0qotY

I've been tempted by the Corgeut AT homage and the Black Bay homage but I'm still on the fence.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> For the sale this week, I'm thinking of just getting a few straps. I've recently received my Peter Lee white-dialed explorer and a nifty Panda chrono (eBay) so the watch budget is looking a bit tight.
> 
> This one looks good and would suit the panda.
> #Aliexpress ￡10.20 36%OFF | Strap Genuine Leather Man Women Handmade Vintage Wrist Watch Band Stainless Steel Buckle Watchbands 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm KZH03
> ...


That strap does look nice. Added to the ever growing wishlist 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Well... that was quick!


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Do you guys have a good recommendation for a clasp?
> 
> I need one for a 20mm mesh bracelet - the one which came with the bracelet is quite plain
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


I tried one of these

https://it.aliexpress.com/item/4000418482880.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dxzXfg4

milled clasp, working well, I am very happy with it so I ordered four more.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

oinofilo said:


> I tried one of these
> 
> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/4000418482880.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dxzXfg4
> 
> milled clasp, working well, I am very happy with it so I ordered four more.


If you could find me one of those with a couple more micro-adjustment holes, I'd be all over it!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

bearwithwatch said:


> How to know and verify which is an official store? Number of feedbacks? For how long are they around?


If you type the brand name into the search box on the AliEx front page, the first link will always be the official store for that brand.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

oinofilo said:


> I tried one of these
> 
> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/4000418482880.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dxzXfg4
> 
> milled clasp, working well, I am very happy with it so I ordered four more.


I have that clasp too. I put it on SKX jubilee and it really lifted the comfort and made it a bit firmer. I like how the jubilee bands contort and mould the wrist, but they are bit jingle-jangley. This clasp sorted it.

I must say though, I bought a Turtle jubilee with solid end links from this seller, including $6 postage. I bought it on 25/4/ and it (apparently) left the country on 28/4. Still Nothing...First I requested an extension, which I received. Days later the seller extended it. I am now looking at delivery by 25/7 which is an absolute joke. Needless to say, I have a screenshot with Aliexpress's guarantee of 60 days (the original quote was 20-40 days) and intend to pursue them before the newly extended date.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> I tried one of these
> 
> https://it.aliexpress.com/item/4000418482880.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.3da24c4dxzXfg4
> 
> milled clasp, working well, I am very happy with it so I ordered four more.


I have a couple of bracelets with this clasp and agree with oinofilo. Decent quality and after around 4mths of wear, it's still working well.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Have you guys seen this promo on Alibaba? Looks really good, but may in reality only cover the updated shipping options (which might be a negative if it's DHL).

Here is the conditions: https://activity.alibaba.com/pc/JunePromo.html?tracelog=pdp


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Well... that was quick!


Right, just expect a more consequent delay for it to reach your door


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not gonna purchase anything for the sale, I'm still waiting for stuff ordered in March  Let's do things in the right order: first they deliver, then I'll order more...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

spacecat said:


> My guess is its to copy the look of its role model
> View attachment 15214791
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm sure that's correct. I thought the VK movements were Seiko? Is there any information anyone could point me to for the Miyota VK movements?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> I'm not gonna purchase anything for the sale, I'm still waiting for stuff ordered in March  Let's do things in the right order: first they deliver, then I'll order more...


I got an order in record time recently, and another waiting at the local P.O. for me to get tomorrow... just lucky I guess?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> I'm not gonna purchase anything for the sale


Me neither. Nothing has grabbed me enough to want to order.

I am ashamed to say I have more than half a dozen new watches still in their boxes, unworn! I'm becoming a collector as much as a wearer :-d


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Ok, so...for this sale I kinda want a Lambda homage, automatic. So the competitors are Guanqin and Cadisen. Which one?
I am waiting for owners opinion, I know there are some here.
The Cadisen has a longer PR 42 vs 35, but the Guanqin is thinner 10.5mm vs 14,5.
I am inclining toward Guanqin (not a big deal breaker the shorter PR).
So, what say you?


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

So I cracked and bought a pagani batman and a corgeut aqua Terra blue dial. Managed to stack quite a few offers and vouchers etc so came to £108 which I feel is pretty fantastic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Kieranz said:


> So I cracked and bought a pagani batman and a corgeut aqua Terra blue dial. Managed to stack quite a few offers and vouchers etc so came to £108 which I feel is pretty fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! That's good going, can I ask you where you got the Corgeut from?


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Nice! That's good going, can I ask you where you got the Corgeut from?


The corgeut official store

I had some store specific vouchers then some vouchers from the silly in app game plus then applied a discount code for a further 10 dollars off ( the total order)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Any secret codes like last time around? Thanks to you guys I got 2 watches...that I'm still waiting to receive


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

nyonya said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > My guess is its to copy the look of its role model
> ...


There is no "miyota Vk", which makes a bit of a guess work which movement is inside.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Very tempting for the price. Bit unsure what they did to the movement, looks like has some brown/bronze tone. Saw also the standard 1963 for €124. If you don't have it yet, this is the time. 








This basically the steeldive flieger. Addies and steeldive come from the same house. They have also the unbranded sterile black dial. A good watch. Never saw them for €60 before. 








Steeldive 1970 or Willard 6105 can be found for €83. This sale has some great prices.

My problem is that I already have 4 watches from the 10th anniversary sale in unopened boxes at my German address. They came quickly in April.but I am not there, no flights and new flight dates got cancelled and rescheduled the 4th times.
If I buy now watches and let them ship to Germany we have the 2nd covid wave coming and my flight get cancelled again. If I order them to my Bangkok address they will arrive the day after my flight. Hmmm.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I wasn't aware of the current sale when I was searching for an affordable vintage looking watch with Roman numerals. I first looked at the mainstream watch retailers and nothing really grabbed me. Then I searched Ali and found this Debert a couple days ago with a note saying a sale was about to start soon. Ordered it today.


----------



## Westsideecodrive (Jun 2, 2020)

Kermit in the house!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

mougino said:


> I'm not gonna purchase anything for the sale, I'm still waiting for stuff ordered in March  Let's do things in the right order: first they deliver, then I'll order more...


Same here, I'm trying so hard! 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I've made a small program for Windows that allows to create an offline, searchable, responsive web table of your AliExpress purchases. After you've built it locally it's lightning fast and you can update it later with new purchases.

_(Sorry for the non-working links below, my personal website is blocked by WUS. Simply copy-paste the urls in your favorite browser)_

Here's my personal catalog, as produced by the program:
mougino.free.fr/ae

A screenshot of the program in action:









You can download the executable at mougino.free.fr/ae/ae_orders.zip

And review the open source code at mougino.free.fr/ae/aeo.bas.html

Tell me if you find it useful!
Nicolas


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm not going to order anything for two reasons, 
1) I'm still waiting on items ordered in March. I'd prefer to wait until postal services have stabilized. And;
2) looking at the sale prices of the items I'm interested it appears the have merely raised the price and then discounted back to what it normally is. 

In the attached photos of those two watches for example they are almost the identical price that they were when I first put them on my wishlist.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Thought I better actually attach the photos. Rookie error









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Aeryn said:


> Ok, so...for this sale I kinda want a Lambda homage, automatic. So the competitors are Guanqin and Cadisen. Which one?
> I am waiting for owners opinion, I know there are some here.
> The Cadisen has a longer PR 42 vs 35, but the Guanqin is thinner 10.5mm vs 14,5.
> I am inclining toward Guanqin (not a big deal breaker the shorter PR).
> So, what say you?


I have the Cadisen. It's simply too big for me. But if size isn't an issue, it's pretty good quality for the price. The power reserve is indeed the best of the bunch, it's actually more like 45 hours. If you're in Europe I'd sell it to you for a good price.

The Guanqin looks a little bit smaller, but only a little. Having seen pics of it, there's no way it's 10.5mm thick. I also really don't like the writing on the Guanqin. The applied dial looks a bit cheaper imo. I don't like that it goes from Guanqin (Chinese) to 'Energyreserve' (Engrish) to '35 Stunden' (German). Also, if you look at pics from reviews, the caseback is filled with typos. 'REOLISTANT'...what? If a brand can't get spelling nor descriptions right, I am not trusting them to put together a good watch. 








I am considering trying the Nesun as a last attempt at a good (& smaller) Chinese Lambda homage. But it is about 60% more expensive for what seems to be the same specs, and a 35hr PR


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone knows of a Royal Oak homage ideally a chrono, with a modest 40mm or under dial?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Anyone knows of a Royal Oak homage ideally a chrono, with a modest 40mm or under dial?


#Aliexpress ￡38.66 53%OFF | DIDUN watch men luxury steel quartz watch men business chronograph watch sports Wristwatches 30M waterproof
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP0ljC

Or this none chronograph one in considering getting.

#Aliexpress ￡48.12 55%OFF | DIDUN watch Men Luxury Top Brand Automatic Mechanical Watch Fashion Business Male Watch Shockproof Luminous Wristwatch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPNO9o

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

has anyone got one of these cadisen royal Oak watches. They are quoted as 46mm diameter but I wonder if this is the lug to lug as they seemed to quote this for some other watches they do with an integrated bracelet










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> #Aliexpress ￡38.66 53%OFF | DIDUN watch men luxury steel quartz watch men business chronograph watch sports Wristwatches 30M waterproof
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP0ljC
> 
> Or this none chronograph one in considering getting.
> ...


The first Didun is 42mm and the second 41mm, do you know of any sub-40mm ?


----------



## Brightling007 (Jun 15, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Or some other position.
> Sometimes to zero.
> 
> It would be accurate to say, they used a DEFECTIVE movement for this model.


I got the white one, and the movement is fine. It is a pretty nice watch for the money, but nowhere near as good a deal as the Daytona homages they sold for around 35 bucks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Brightling007 said:


> I got* the white one*, and the movement is fine. It is a pretty nice watch for the money,.


They always showed the white one with the chrono seconds hand properly set to zero.
Whereas the black one - that I bought - is actually shown with the chrono seconds hand tilted to 6 or 7 minutes position.
So, nobody can claim they misrepresented. Sigh.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Just completed my 10th anniversary Sale purchases. [...]
> 
> *'Day Of The Tentacle' project:*
> 
> ...


Well, almost 3 months after and I finally got a watch for my DOTT project. Not the two initial ones that got cancelled. Not their replacement that got a shipping incident  but the best I could do after all that (& a little despair I may add...)








The purple is off, watch buttons are more pink. The green can do, but the case gray breaks the theme... Oh well at least the dial is very legible and it has a great backlight...








Onto new modding adventures!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Any secret codes like last time around? Thanks to you guys I got 2 watches...that I'm still waiting to receive


Because I'm THAT nice guy.... "get6" gives you 6$ off any 50$ purchase.
You're welcome :-d


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

￡19,246.50 35%OFF | 2020 New Seagull Men's Tourbillon Watch Spring Summer Autumn Winter Four Seasons Limited Edition 18K Rose Gold Flip Case 638.867
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BT9vJo


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

DaveG46 said:


> ￡19,246.50 35%OFF | 2020 New Seagull Men's Tourbillon Watch Spring Summer Autumn Winter Four Seasons Limited Edition 18K Rose Gold Flip Case 638.867


Something tells me you posted this for the patterns... :-d


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Ipse said:


> Something tells me you posted this for the patterns... :-d


No I just thought the dial was nice


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This tourbillon isj just... A rolex killer


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

20SS10 For $10 off any purchase of $100 or more


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

So I got my Pagani Design today, however unfortunate news, one of the tips of the pins holding in the bracelet broke, and now the replacement pins won't hold in the bracelet. Any recomendations on a way to fix it or do I just have to reach out to get it replaced?


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Suddenly the replacement pin started working and not popping out after I was making a video for the seller showing how it would pop in then pop out. Not sure what happened to fix it, but hopefully it stays in. Will see how it works with my leather strap for it when it gets here.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I have the Cadisen. It's simply too big for me. But if size isn't an issue, it's pretty good quality for the price. The power reserve is indeed the best of the bunch, it's actually more like 45 hours. If you're in Europe I'd sell it to you for a good price.
> 
> The Guanqin looks a little bit smaller, but only a little. Having seen pics of it, there's no way it's 10.5mm thick. I also really don't like the writing on the Guanqin. The applied dial looks a bit cheaper imo. I don't like that it goes from Guanqin (Chinese) to 'Energyreserve' (Engrish) to '35 Stunden' (German). Also, if you look at pics from reviews, the caseback is filled with typos. 'REOLISTANT'...what? If a brand can't get spelling nor descriptions right, I am not trusting them to put together a good watch.
> View attachment 15215979
> ...


PM sent


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Almost, yeah, I meant one of these.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001142412701.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.6e212e0eNs9oXb
> Yours has a nice caseback though
> 
> Let us know how the Escapement Time is!!


Got it today before going into work.

Here it is:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CBeIq96pt2Z/

Also here's a quick look video I did, showing it on wrist. 
The review will coming soon. 
Not got time to do it at whilst the sale is on though as I'm working 7 nights in a row and they're 12 and half hour shifts. So just don't have the time.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

The pin hole looks kinda shallow from that angle on your pic, are all four drilled deep enough? if not you might try asking for a replacement, re-drilling lug holes is super tricky


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Suddenly the replacement pin started working and not popping out after I was making a video for the seller showing how it would pop in then pop out. Not sure what happened to fix it, but hopefully it stays in. Will see how it works with my leather strap for it when it gets here.


My guess is that the tip of the broken spring bar was still inside the hole, so your replacement couldn't seat properly. In the course of playing around with it, that broken tip has probably dislodged itself and fallen out, happy days!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> So I got my Pagani Design today, however unfortunate news, one of the tips of the pins holding in the bracelet broke, and now the replacement pins won't hold in the bracelet. Any recomendations on a way to fix it or do I just have to reach out to get it replaced?


I think I read or heard somewhere online of someone complaining about the same thing. 
He was mentioning that the end link was poorly finished, clipping the spring bar, compressing it, and causing it to release, or something along these lines.

If the issue it's caused by the interaction of the design of the spring bar with the one of the end link, just flipping the spring bar might have done it, if the spring bar is machined slightly different on the other side and you find yourself solving the issue without you realising.

Not sure if this is your issue but it might have something to do with it. 
But then again mine is pure speculation here.



StephenR said:


> My guess is that the tip of the broken spring bar was still inside the hole, so your replacement couldn't seat properly. In the course of playing around with it, that broken tip has probably dislodged itself and fallen out, happy days!


That's actually a really good point!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

konax said:


> The pin hole looks kinda shallow from that angle on your pic, are all four drilled deep enough? if not you might try asking for a replacement, re-drilling lug holes is super tricky


I second that. Ask for replacement, looks like prone to fail again. You will not be happy with the watch if you cannot trust the spring bars stay in place.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

konax said:


> The pin hole looks kinda shallow from that angle on your pic, are all four drilled deep enough? if not you might try asking for a replacement, re-drilling lug holes is super tricky





StephenR said:


> My guess is that the tip of the broken spring bar was still inside the hole, so your replacement couldn't seat properly. In the course of playing around with it, that broken tip has probably dislodged itself and fallen out, happy days!





Heithel said:


> I think I read or heard somewhere online of someone complaining about the same thing.
> He was mentioning that the end link was poorly finished, clipping the spring bar, compressing it, and causing it to release, or something along these lines.
> 
> If the issue it's caused by the interaction of the design of the spring bar with the one of the end link, just flipping the spring bar might have done it, if the spring bar is machined slightly different on the other side and you find yourself solving the issue without you realising.
> ...





spacecat said:


> I second that. Ask for replacement, looks like prone to fail again. You will not be happy with the watch if you cannot trust the spring bars stay in place.


Thank you all for the input. I had some replacement spring bars and swapped them. Was still having an issue but then when it started working I think it's correct the tip fell out. I keep tugging on it though to see if it pops out again and it seems to be solid now, just hope it stays that way. I don't like that the holes are not straight edged all the way around though. Makes me think it's easier for any spring bar to pop out.

I did message the seller though to at least start the process to see what they say and I'm ready then if it does pop out again.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

My summer sale haul. Prepare to be dazzled by a bunch of watches none of you have expressed any interest in at all for the past 1,000 pages!

Under $21. Purportedly stainless steel.








Under $20. Purportedly stainless steel and sapphire crystal.








Trying again on my 7-year-old son's rotating bezel, adult-looking, diver-looking watch. A total alloy number for under $5. But it seems to look good.








And an under-$3 wrist compass for the child as well. Wish I'd had this when I was his age; could have amused myself for days.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Asking for some knowledge of the movement wizards:

This Nesun is normally £70 with a Chinese movement, but these sellers also have an £83 version with 'Japan imported movement' without specifying what. And I'm wondering what Japanese mechanical movement has a power reserve indicator, small seconds, and date; that is also cheap...? I sent them an email too.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Asking for some knowledge of the movement wizards:
> 
> This Nesun is normally £70 with a Chinese movement, but these sellers also have an £83 version with 'Japan imported movement' without specifying what. And I'm wondering what Japanese mechanical movement has a power reserve indicator, small seconds, and date; that is also cheap...? I sent them an email too.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


They are probably just keyword spamming as Japan and Luxury and Brand and Import sounds good for the search engine.

Don't expect an imported Japanese mechanical movement.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Asking for some knowledge of the movement wizards:
> 
> This Nesun is normally £70 with a Chinese movement, but these sellers also have an £83 version with 'Japan imported movement' without specifying what. And I'm wondering what Japanese mechanical movement has a power reserve indicator, small seconds, and date; that is also cheap...? I sent them an email too.
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


The Miyota 9132 does, but I would expect an 8 series at that price.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> They are probably just keyword spamming as Japan and Luxury and Brand and Import sounds good for the search engine.
> 
> Don't expect an imported Japanese mechanical movement.


I also have my doubts. But why would this store have a listing for £70, and a listing that's the exact same except with ''Japan import'' for £83?



dfwcowboy said:


> The Miyota 9132 does, but I would expect an 8 series at that price.


Yeah no chance it's a Miyota 9132 at that price. Is there an 8 series with power reserve indicator, small seconds and date?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My summer sale haul. Prepare to be dazzled by a bunch of watches none of you have expressed any interest in at all for the past 1,000 pages!
> 
> Under $21. Purportedly stainless steel.
> View attachment 15217115
> ...


Bezel will probably not rotate but is fixed. Someone will be disappointed.

I was always wondering if these $20 watches hold up their stainless steel promise. I heard Reginald does.
Sapphire got probably lost in translation and seller thinks the generic term for having something transparent on the watch to see the dial is called a sapphire. Good luck.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

I wanted to pick up this boderry in red on bracelet but sold out. 
Not sure if I'll pick anything up this sale


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > They are probably just keyword spamming as Japan and Luxury and Brand and Import sounds good for the search engine.
> ...


Selling an item tem depends on being listed in search result. Why not take a different approach to list the same item to trigger a click from an potential buyer. List items at different prices can trigger different responses in potential buyers. Some wanna pay more, thinking the higher price is the authentic one, has better quality. Think of these people who bought their double priced parnis on the "official" website. others might think they found an incredible deal with the slightly cheaper one.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone found a Daytona or moonwatch homage around 40mm but with water resistance at least 5bar?

Also for the first time you can get there nomos homage by carnival for 40 Euros with coupons! Usually was sound 49 during sales.

Finally there was a mention of a seagull 1963 for around 125 Euros, but can't locate it below 144. Can anyone share a link?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> Has anyone found a Daytona or moonwatch homage around 40mm but with water resistance at least 5bar?
> 
> Also for the first time you can get there nomos homage by carnival for 40 Euros with coupons! Usually was sound 49 during sales.
> 
> ...


Pagani Daytona now claim 10ATM


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

madmak said:


> Pagani Daytona now claim 10ATM


Thanks!
I think I will wait on the Pagani till they issue a true panda or reverse panda dial. They have done it for the rose gold version, so it is possible that a silver panda will be issued. Anyhow there is still in the post lost someplace a Pagani from the March sale.

Also for the first time I see real bronze (CuSN8) case watches for around 100 with coupons and this got me really interested.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> Has anyone found a Daytona or moonwatch homage around 40mm but with water resistance at least 5bar?
> 
> Also for the first time you can get there nomos homage by carnival for 40 Euros with coupons! Usually was sound 49 during sales.
> 
> ...


120 Euro with this one. You have to collect the coupons for I tand/or have some coins that gave you further discount. If you don't have the $10 of coupon try code "get10" or add some straps until you over $150 total and try code "get15" for $15 of.

#Aliexpress € 147,90 54%OFF | Fashion 38mm Men Chronograph Watches Sapphire Mechanical Hand Wind 1901 Movement Military Pilot Mens Chronograph Watch 1963
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0VuoE

This is how it looks for me in the app








This is what I see in the check out lane:


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Nvm, already answered


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> And an under-$3 wrist compass for the child as well. Wish I'd had this when I was his age; could have amused myself for days.
> View attachment 15217127


I want this wrist-compass so badly now ! I ordered a small compass to put on my Torbollo's nato, but it never came...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I want this wrist-compass so badly now ! I ordered a small compass to put on my Torbollo's nato, but it never came...


Like this one?  I made it for my 5yo son









[edit] AE link


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Check this out!!! Lol
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Aeryn said:


> Check this out!!! Lol
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


I tried,the price move to 150€ when you want to pay...

Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 9S en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

I didn't bother to go that far


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Aeryn said:


> Ok, so...for this sale I kinda want a Lambda homage, automatic. So the competitors are Guanqin and Cadisen. Which one?
> I am waiting for owners opinion, I know there are some here.
> The Cadisen has a longer PR 42 vs 35, but the Guanqin is thinner 10.5mm vs 14,5.
> I am inclining toward Guanqin (not a big deal breaker the shorter PR).
> So, what say you?


I have the Cadisen white dial, silver case variant and I'm pleased with it. The crystal is single dome mineral, but I don't mind the distortion -it gives a vintage feel to the watch and considering the price I paid (39 eur), you can't expect sapphire for that. The movement is decent, it gains a bit, but less then my Fiyta with Miyota 9110 movement. There is some rotor noise, when you hold the watch to your ear, but I don't notice it while wearing. The crown could be a bit chunkier for better grip, but it's ok as is. The case is quite thick for a dressier watch, but it fits under my shirt cuff without a problem. The mesh bracelet is junk, but I planned to change it to leather strap anyway. My only caveat is the polished case - i think it would look even better with matte finishing.
The mix of German and Engrish on the dial was a turnoff for me in case of the Guanqin. The Nesun variant looks good (but I prefer the dial of the Cadisen as it has less text) and has better specs, but it also costs almost three times more.
Quick wrist shot:


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

For the price (39€) the cadisen watch seems good. I ll order one soon. Thanx for the picture


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Thank you, HunCame. Seems that *Cadisen* wins. 
Indeed, the mix of languages on the Guanqin, and also the wrong spelling on the back case are a deal breaker. Guanqin only good point so far is the thickness, but even that is 10,5 to 12 mm, depending on seller.

Thank you all for your input.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> My summer sale haul. Prepare to be dazzled by a bunch of watches none of you have expressed any interest in at all for the past 1,000 pages!
> 
> Under $21. Purportedly stainless steel.
> View attachment 15217115


Cheaper (18,40$) also supposed to be SS, AND automatic.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/327...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Thank you, HunCame. Seems that *Cadisen* wins.
> Indeed, the mix of languages on the Guanqin, and also the wrong spelling on the back case are a deal breaker. Guanqin only good point so far is the thickness, but even that is 10,5 to 12 mm, depending on seller.
> 
> Thank you all for your input.


I guess I have the one everyone loves to hate!! I don't have too many people critiquing my watch dial wording... so the mismatched language hasn't been an issue...I actually find it interesting and amusing... that and the misspelling on the case back haven't seemed to affect the really solid construction.... crisp clean fonts on the dial... excellent operation (-10 secs a day without adjusting) smooth winding and crown action... and I think a decent mesh band... but to each his own!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

As I go over various watches, I believe there are some real bargains in this sale. There are tons of dress watches with respectable features (japan movements, sapphire, stainless steel etc.) in the 30-55 euros price range, lower than all previous sales. Too bad I wear suits rarely and I have a Tissot Le Locle I love to wear in those occasions.
In this sale you can get the Steeldive bronze flieger for 98 euros, this is really low and I am very tempted to press the button. After getting the corgeut bronze black bay homage, I loved the bronze, but unfortunatelly it is PVD and doesn't form a patina. All my searches for the past months never got anything below 150 euros, which I consider too much for an Ali watch. I mean 150 with customs/vat etc will surpass 200 euros and then I would really like warranty etc.
But with 100 euros, it is a good bet.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

So here's my pickup from the AliEx Summer Sale:







Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001056608276.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5db24c4dzRVDsa

Pagani Design Daytona, in a brand new blue/silver sport colorway. 40mm, Seiko VK63 mecha-quartz chrono movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, stainless steel, and a reportedly fairly decent bracelet for the price. I paid $60.05 total, after some coupons, store discounts, and the application of get6 code for $6 off $50 order. That $60 price includes 10% sales tax I had to pay, too.

Looking forward to this one. The Pagani Design Daytona has gotten a lot of praise (most reviewers ranking it even higher than the Parnis Daytona, in part because it is noticeably thinner), but the previous colorways never did it for me. This new colorway not only looks better in my eyes, but it also makes it less of a design copy/homage, as I don't believe there to be any corresponding Rolex Daytona. They also introduced at the same time a green colorway, in case you like that one better.

Seems like a winner, and a heck of a bargain to me!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> As I go over various watches, I believe there are some real bargains in this sale. There are tons of dress watches with respectable features (japan movements, sapphire, stainless steel etc.) in the 30-55 euros price range, lower than all previous sales. Too bad I wear suits rarely and I have a Tissot Le Locle I love to wear in those occasions.
> In this sale you can get the Steeldive bronze flieger for 98 euros, this is really low and I am very tempted to press the button. After getting the corgeut bronze black bay homage, I loved the bronze, but unfortunatelly it is PVD and doesn't form a patina. All my searches for the past months never got anything below 150 euros, which I consider too much for an Ali watch. I mean 150 with customs/vat etc will surpass 200 euros and then I would really like warranty etc.
> But with 100 euros, it is a good bet.


Sub-100 euros for a bronze, now that's really interesting! Too bad I'm all set...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> So here's my pickup from the AliEx Summer Sale:
> 
> Pagani Design Daytona, in a brand new blue/silver sport colorway.
> 
> Seems like a winner, and a heck of a bargain to me!


Wrong! This is a Winner:


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I like that Green Colour option


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looking forward to this one. The Pagani Design Daytona has gotten a lot of praise (most reviewers ranking it even higher than the Parnis Daytona, in part because it is noticeably thinner)


Some of these Youtube reviewers just seems to repeating what other YouTube or forum reviewers said and create consensus out of laziness. 
And for some reason some of the big fishs in the affordable watches reviews genre on YouTube are overly enthusiastical about Pagani Design. Might be the affiliate links cash back.

The colour way looks promising, hope for you it will be that way once you hold it in your hands.
Mecha quartz seems to multiply in an collection of Ali affordables. Have two Parnis, a Corgeutega and a NoName. Will not be your last one. I will get the pagani with that rainbow bezel one day. And a Bomax next.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> So here's my pickup from the AliEx Summer Sale:
> Link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001056608276.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.5db24c4dzRVDsa
> 
> Pagani Design Daytona, in a brand new blue/silver sport colorway. 40mm, Seiko VK63 mecha-quartz chrono movement, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, stainless steel, and a reportedly fairly decent bracelet for the price. I paid $60.05 total, after some coupons, store discounts, and the application of get6 code for $6 off $50 order. That $60 price includes 10% sales tax I had to pay, too.
> ...


Check out the green one 







Edited to make the picture smaller


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

@zagato1750 Could you please shed some light on the thickness of the watch?
Is 10,5 or 12 mm? Thank You.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> @zagato1750 Could you please shed some light on the thickness of the watch?
> Is 10,5 or 12 mm? Thank You.


Measured with a dial caliper at 13.5mm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Crystal is slightly domed....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Wrong! This is a Winner:


It seems some watches are winners with a capital "W." Others with a lower case "w."


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Link please for the bronze case. I'm on the hunt.

Also, PD has the Daytona on sale for $87 CDN which is around $64 USD. This is being offered at the official AE PD store.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/40001...romoteRecommendProducts_6161788.4000151386685


crAss said:


> madmak said:
> 
> 
> > Pagani Daytona now claim 10ATM
> ...


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Also, the price in my above post is BEFORE you apply any coupons.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

zagato1750 said:


> Measured with a dial caliper at 13.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. Didn't expect that, but a very useful info.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone got a full refund based on the 90-day delivery warranty of Ali?
In 8 days one of the watches I bought in March will reach the 90-day limit with the last tracking message dated 30th of March.
Do you think Ali will refund?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> Has anyone got a full refund based on the 90-day delivery warranty of Ali?
> In 8 days one of the watches I bought in March will reach the 90-day limit with the last tracking message dated 30th of March.
> Do you think Ali will refund?


I have yeah. I opened a dispute a day before it was due to run out. They said to wait. Once the time passed they started the refund process.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

crAss said:


> Has anyone got a full refund based on the 90-day delivery warranty of Ali?
> In 8 days one of the watches I bought in March will reach the 90-day limit with the last tracking message dated 30th of March.
> Do you think Ali will refund?


I did, they asked me to wait extra week for like two or three times, but eventually refunded. 
Right now I'm waiting for a refund from a cancelled order (the seller put a wrong price on the item) and this is taking really unusual long time.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

crAss said:


> Has anyone got a full refund based on the 90-day delivery warranty of Ali?
> In 8 days one of the watches I bought in March will reach the 90-day limit with the last tracking message dated 30th of March.
> Do you think Ali will refund?


Yes to both questions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

crAss said:


> Has anyone got a full refund based on the 90-day delivery warranty of Ali?
> In 8 days one of the watches I bought in March will reach the 90-day limit with the last tracking message dated 30th of March.
> Do you think Ali will refund?


I've got a watch still outstanding from JANUARY! Every time I raise a dispute the seller messages with a "Please dear, wait a little longer", usually saying to wait 13 or 20 days. A couple days ago the final extension of protection period ran out, their response: just wait another 20 days and we'll refund... yeah right, I think I'm just going to kiss that cash goodbye...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Just dropping another Seiko Quartz chrono option
https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...graph-watch-mens-stainless_1600057570147.html


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Just dropping another Seiko Quartz chrono option...


I was actually just thinking, has anyone compiled a list of all the watches using VK movements? It would be very interesting to see them all side by side.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The store replied about the Nesun watch saying it has a (mechanical) *Seiko* movement.

Again, power reserve indicator + small seconds + date. For £83.

I'm pretty sure this doesn't exists...does it?


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone know of a black leather strap with yellow stitching? Needs to be 19mm please.
I can find red and blue but no yellow.

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fyioska said:


> Anyone know of a black leather strap with yellow stitching? Needs to be 19mm please.
> I can find red and blue but no yellow.
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPXYum








20 mm but should fit a 19 mm if you force a little (or cut a little at the lugs)


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Anyone experienced decent jubilee bracelet for skx007 on 6'5 wrist? 
Before I bought 2 but both are crap .


Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

mougino said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPXYum
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks but it's a 19mm I'm trying to squeeze in 18mm lugs!  20mm is pushing it and I find 18mm just a bit small!
Pic for reference!









Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kakefe said:


> Anyone experienced decent jubilee bracelet for skx007 on 6'5 wrist?
> Before I bought 2 but both are crap .
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


From pictures, most of the skx jubilees look the same. Changing out the clasp to a superior one drastically improved the clasp.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Techme said:


> From pictures, most of the skx jubilees look the same. *Changing out the clasp to a superior one drastically improved the clasp.*


Well, that's an unexpected outcome!


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

Update on my Pagani Design

I messaged with the seller, the Pagani Design Official Store. They said they will "send new accessories" but as I sent a picture of the lug, I ask a new case? This is the response. This is the first time I have had an issue on AliX, and I've already confirmed delivery so I only have 15 days. Should I open a dispute until whatever it is they sent me gets here?


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Update on my Pagani Design
> 
> I messaged with the seller, the Pagani Design Official Store. They said they will "send new accessories" but as I sent a picture of the lug, I ask a new case? This is the response. This is the first time I have had an issue on AliX, and I've already confirmed delivery so I only have 15 days. Should I open a dispute until whatever it is they sent me gets here?


I bought my last pagani; I had a bad experience as well with the official store. Request for partial refund was denied, a perfect solution for a small paint smudge on the dial. QC of pagani is too low!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

I finally ordered this one with a sterile dial and pt5000. Got a very good discount with all the coupons and actions flying around. I'll upload real pictures and impressions when it's in.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Techme said:


> From pictures, most of the skx jubilees look the same. Changing out the clasp to a superior one drastically improved the clasp.


one of my friend recommended these

https://a.aliexpress.ru/_BSMqqm

lets see the end of my adventure together..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, someone know if on this summer sales are some coupons on Ali?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

fyioska said:


> Ah, thanks but it's a 19mm I'm trying to squeeze in 18mm lugs!  20mm is pushing it and I find 18mm just a bit small!
> Pic for reference!


eBay seems to have what you need:

https://www.ebay.com/itm/19mm-Black...028780&hash=item44022bd25c:g:C3kAAOSwol5Y0lwE

And if you can deal with silicone, this would look great on that Edifice:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Black-Rubb...008337&hash=item1f011faab2:g:4jIAAOSwIWNdctD5

This look might be cool, too:
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Carbon-Fib...504764&hash=item27d4b9a8b7:g:6ZcAAOxycSdR3YTV


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> eBay seems to have what you need:
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/19mm-Black...028780&hash=item44022bd25c:g:C3kAAOSwol5Y0lwE
> 
> ...


Thanks but sadly I am in the UK and I cannot find similar, that Carbon one looked great!

I think I found a great strap though, handmade to order at a decent price! 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/19mm-bla...275163?hash=item1a9410bf1b:g:6pIAAOSwNRdX-Odi


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


> Like this one?  I made it for my 5yo son
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, very cool ! Actually my compass arrived today. All I had to do was ask, I guess... It does indicate North, which is a bit surprising for a mere 1€ item... Anyway, it doesn't feel really good with the watch, so I threw away the watch


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Does someone have issue with pagani official store ?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Does someone have issue with pagani official store ?


The watch I ordered during the March sale hasn't arrived and the last tracking message is from March 30. I opened a dispute but it is handled by Ali since it had been sent using Ali Express shipping.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I haven't received my watch from March sale 83 days now. The dispute 
I opened is with Ali since it was sent with Ali shipping 
I don't know what will happen after the 90th day.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

The pagani gmt arrived today and if I'm honest I'm a bit disappointed feels smaller than I hoped (I'll be honest I didn't check the dimensions) strap feels a bit poor, other watches I've had around this price have been better all be it not as bad a the polarise moon watch. Also the blue paint stopping below the 6 isn't great (wish I'd not seen that youtube video )


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Thank you Nicolas










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Schaffelaer said:


> I finally ordered this one with a sterile dial and pt5000. Got a very good discount with all the coupons and actions flying around. I'll upload real pictures and impressions when it's in.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very pleased with mine










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Sogeha said:


> I'm very pleased with mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, cheers with the custom dial. The dial itself is impossible to catch on photo right? It looks always a bit boring, but all who see it in the flesh claim it's beautiful.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Well, that's an unexpected outcome!


Bracelet! I meant bracelet dammit!


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

It seems like Starking has stopped putting their in-house hi-beat movement into their watches. They now use the Miyota 8xxx movement. It's a bit disappointing as I was looking for a cheap hi-beat watch...

https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32654071352.html?spm=2114.12010610.8148356.3.755eca82ZziCtN


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

-


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> It seems like Starking has stopped putting their in-house hi-beat movement into their watches. They now use the Miyota 8xxx movement. It's a bit disappointing as I was looking for a cheap hi-beat watch...
> 
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32654071352.html?spm=2114.12010610.8148356.3.755eca82ZziCtN


The seller I got mine from seems to still have it.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPNgV4

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> The seller I got mine from seems to still have it.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BPNgV4
> 
> ...


In the description, they claim it to be Miyota 8215









Lower, they say it's high beat, I'm not sure what to think...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

StephenR said:


> I was actually just thinking, has anyone compiled a list of all the watches using VK movements? It would be very interesting to see them all side by side.


Yes, there is a thread on watches containing the Seiko mechaquartz movements. I don't think it has been updated for quite some time and it certainly doesn't include all of these AliExpress watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yusry (Jan 7, 2018)

john_marston said:


> The store replied about the Nesun watch saying it has a (mechanical) *Seiko* movement.
> 
> Again, power reserve indicator + small seconds + date. For £83.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this doesn't exists...does it?


It is probably not Seiko-manufactured, but it looks to be based on a 700x Seiko movement.


----------



## asfasdfasdf (Nov 9, 2019)

Paganizonda51 said:


> It seems like Starking has stopped putting their in-house hi-beat movement into their watches. They now use the Miyota 8xxx movement. It's a bit disappointing as I was looking for a cheap hi-beat watch...
> 
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32654071352.html?spm=2114.12010610.8148356.3.755eca82ZziCtN


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32922749438.html. There was a link to the watch you want. It looks like a great deal at $29 USD. And it's the first watch on the summer sale page for starking. I might just bite on that.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Welp, my Nakzen white (silver) dial with blue hands ordered April 1 finally showed up. I had to request an extension from AliExpress (approved). All's well!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> The store replied about the Nesun watch saying it has a (mechanical) *Seiko* movement.
> 
> Again, power reserve indicator + small seconds + date. For £83.
> 
> I'm pretty sure this doesn't exists...does it?





yusry said:


> It is probably not Seiko-manufactured, but it looks to be based on a 700x Seiko movement.


All these automatic NOMOS Lambda homages use *Hangzhou 2 Series movements* (2BA0/2B00), that were originally based on the *Seiko 7009A*. That was the Seiko 5 bread & butter caliber, just before the 7S26.

Seiko never made a 7009A with these complications, that's all Hangzhou. They've also added hacking and hand-winding, which Seiko didn't have.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

asfasdfasdf said:


> Paganizonda51 said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like Starking has stopped putting their in-house hi-beat movement into their watches. They now use the Miyota 8xxx movement. It's a bit disappointing as I was looking for a cheap hi-beat watch...
> ...


Before you bite, this one has an alloy case. The a bit higher priced Starkings have stainless steel case.

As the wus board encyclopaedia on movements HoustenReal once said "Friends don't let their friends buy alloy cases."


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

asfasdfasdf said:


> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32922749438.html. There was a link to the watch you want. It looks like a great deal at $29 USD. And it's the first watch on the summer sale page for starking. I might just bite on that.


I would personally go with a different model as the case is listed as alloy not steel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacecat said:


> Before you bite, this one has an alloy case. The a bit higher priced Starkings have stainless steel case.
> 
> As the wus board encyclopaedia on movements HoustenReal once said "Friends don't let their friends buy alloy cases."


With Starking, all models starting with "T" are alloy, and "A" (auto) and "B" (quartz) models are stainless. The second letter in the model number "M" or "L", signifies gender.

As for Starking's SK movement watches, they still sell them, but they have also started offering Miyota powered models, at a premium over their in house caliber watches. This may have been an attempt to sell more watches in China, since most Chinese consumers prefer imported movements. Fiyta, Rossini, EBOHR and Tian Wang, all use Japanese movements.

The AM0184 is still being sold, but for an extra $10 to $12, the AM0171 has a Miyota 8215, but the date window moves from 3:00 to 4:30. The confusion may come from Starking trying to upsell the AM0171, on the item page for the AM0184. If the date window's at 3H, it's got the SK1813 movement.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> All these automatic NOMOS Lambda homages use *Hangzhou 2 Series movements* (2BA0/2B00), that were originally based on the *Seiko 7009A*. That was the Seiko 5 bread & butter caliber, just before the 7S26.
> 
> Seiko never made a 7009A with these complications, that's all Hangzhou. They've also added hacking and hand-winding, which Seiko didn't have.
> 
> View attachment 15223473


Thanks Houston!

I figured they were lying. Pretty dumb, as I was clearly showing interest in the movement yet they still doubled down saying it has a Seiko. I suspect they are lying about it having sapphire too. And they are charging more for it smh. What a waste of time.

Maybe I'll still order it with them and then dispute with proof for a big discount or something. No doubt their strategy was to just get the money and hope people wouldn't test the crystal/movement.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

John, just a thought, but here's another option for the Nomos Lambda look:

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6o9Pi8

The top subdial appears to be date but it has a sweeping quartz movement which is pretty cool and it's cheap. Might be a good way to try the look on a budget and with the added coolness factor of sweeping quartz.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This Nomos alternative seems interesting. Thanx for the link


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> John, just a thought, but here's another option for the Nomos Lambda look:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6o9Pi8
> 
> The top subdial appears to be date but it has a sweeping quartz movement which is pretty cool and it's cheap. Might be a good way to try the look on a budget and with the added coolness factor of sweeping quartz.


Hey that's not bad. The only thing, ironically, is it looks like an alloy/brass case haha.

I asked the store for a picture, maybe it looks good irl


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Don't go for alloy. You'll regret it. Just my 2 cts. I never wear any of my alloy watches.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this sterile Vakuy Glashutte sold by Geevo for $107.31
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001095171360.html


















































MOVEMENT: Sea-gull ST2130 
CASE DIAMETER: 40.5 mm without crown
DIAL COLOR:Blue or White dial

THICKNESS: 11mm
CASE MATERIAL: 316L stainless steel case 
BRACELET: Leather Strap with buckle

FRONT GLASS: Sapphire crystal


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this sterile Vakuy Glashutte sold by Geevo for $107.31
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001095171360.html
> View attachment 15223747
> 
> ...


This is beautiful 

Just noticed this when looking through the description though... Bit odd 










www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

And no date window to bugger the look


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

DaveG46 said:


> The pagani gmt arrived today and if I'm honest I'm a bit disappointed feels smaller than I hoped (I'll be honest I didn't check the dimensions) strap feels a bit poor, other watches I've had around this price have been better all be it not as bad a the polarise moon watch. Also the blue paint stopping below the 6 isn't great (wish I'd not seen that youtube video )


I watch a couple of other batman pagani reviews and also batman Parnis reviews. Not all ceramic Batman's seems to suffer from this, but a huge chunk. This is so hard to unsee once you spot it. If the words make the round a lot of people will become unhappy.

Thanks god I went old school. Hail to the aluminium pepsi masterclass.









Btw. This "est Cola" is a copy of Pepsi Cola. The local distributor for Pepsi, who had this contract for decades, had some differences with Pepsi and Voila "est Cola". Only in Thailand, the land of wonders.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

That's a great looking piece. Perhaps a tad large, both size and thickness. I'm also not sure about the hands, is that resembling the original?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I have the Pagani Design Submariner (43mm dial) for some time now. A few weeks ago I removed the stainless steel bracelet and used a black perlon strap for summer time. I enjoyed it a lot, but wondered how it would look with a parachute style elastic strap. And this is where it all began. All advertisements on the internet say that the band width is 20mm. Well it is not, it is 21 mm. With the perlon I didn't notice it because perlon straps tend to flatten a bit at the pressure point with the pin. But when I got the other strap on I started seeing the pin and off with the ruler where the 21 mm was clear.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> John, just a thought, but here's another option for the Nomos Lambda look:
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6o9Pi8
> 
> The top subdial appears to be date but it has a sweeping quartz movement which is pretty cool and it's cheap. Might be a good way to try the look on a budget and with the added coolness factor of sweeping quartz.


Sweeping quartz...as in Bulova Precionist line? Because if it is then I'd be all over it when my both hands and feet


----------



## walterm (Jun 18, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I watch a couple of other batman pagani reviews and also batman Parnis reviews. Not all ceramic Batman's seems to suffer from this, but a huge chunk. This is so hard to unsee once you spot it. If the words make the round a lot of people will become unhappy.


In a recent review video, they mention that all units sold going forward should have the correct bezel. Since Pagani acknowledges the defect you might be able to file a dispute for a slight discount, or, ask for a replacement insert.
I can't post a direct link yet but you can piece it together, it's youtu.be / duyk_64HsPs?t=436


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> This is beautiful
> 
> Just noticed this when looking through the description though... But odd
> 
> ...


How embarrassment!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

bearwithwatch said:


> Sweeping quartz...as in Bulova Precionist line? Because if it is then I'd be all over it when my both hands and feet


I don't know how it compares to the movements in the Precisionist line, but I have this model and can confirm it has a sweeping seconds hand.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfAlEaji

I like it and it gets a fair bit of wear because of its grab-and-go ahead without the quartz tick.

When I asked the seller about their sweeping seconds movement they also confirmed that the lamda homage model also had it.

I was hoping that their 3-hand Bauhaus model was sweeping seconds, but no such luck!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mrwomble said:


> I don't know how it compares to the movements in the Precisionist line, but I have this model and can confirm it has a sweeping seconds hand.
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_BfAlEaji
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, that's lovely! The only true sweeping second hand watch I own is a Bulova Accutron and it is mesmerising to watch and even better to listen to. If this is anywhere close to that sweep, I'm going to order one. Nice


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> Sweeping quartz...as in Bulova Precionist line? Because if it is then I'd be all over it when my both hands and feet


Just 4 ticks per second...not bad. Seiko VH65.

See it in action in


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> Does someone have issue with pagani official store ?





crAss said:


> The watch I ordered during the March sale hasn't arrived and the last tracking message is from March 30. I opened a dispute but it is handled by Ali since it had been sent using Ali Express shipping.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk





DaveG46 said:


> The pagani gmt arrived today and if I'm honest I'm a bit disappointed feels smaller than I hoped (I'll be honest I didn't check the dimensions) strap feels a bit poor, other watches I've had around this price have been better all be it not as bad a the polarise moon watch. Also the blue paint stopping below the 6 isn't great (wish I'd not seen that youtube video )


I am having an issue with the Pagani Design Official store as well. My PD-1651 had a spring bar broken inside the bracelet to the lug and it appears the lug hole was shaved off from it or something, so it's not 100% holding in the spring bars in it.

They said they are sending me accessories, but not sure if that's just a spring bar, or replacement case or what.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

walterm said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > I watch a couple of other batman pagani reviews and also batman Parnis reviews. Not all ceramic Batman's seems to suffer from this, but a huge chunk. This is so hard to unsee once you spot it. If the words make the round a lot of people will become unhappy.
> ...


That is a video and the words of a guy, jomw, who 'sells' his viewers affiliate links. There a couple of stores that sell Paganini and even if some official told Jody from now on they ship only 'perfect' ones. I would not bet my money on it.

Parnis Batman's suffer from the same issue, guess they have the same bezel supplier. You can see that in month old feedback photos(not all tho). For buyers of these watches it will be too late to get their $3.50 partly refund, which would no one make happy anyway.

The official stores has a video, by ILW, that features a specimen with exactly this issue. You were sold what you saw. From the other product photos (a render anyway) it is impossible to tell, shadow at the 6.
If they don't offer free returns you are out of luck. 
"My friend, I am very sorry about this issue. Here is a $2 discount coupon for your next purchase over $397."

Lots of customers will be totally happy, as you can tell by the feedback they left, until someone pointing it out or they hear the words making the round. It is a time bomb of unhappiness.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

BeyondAddiction said:


> I am having an issue with the Pagani Design Official store as well. My PD-1651 had a spring bar broken inside the bracelet to the lug and it appears the lug hole was shaved off from it or something, so it's not 100% holding in the spring bars in it.
> 
> They said they are sending me accessories, but not sure if that's just a spring bar, or replacement case or what.


File a dispute with Ali. Would be great ifบ you can demonstrate on video that the springbar fails to do its job. That is the key to success for winning that dispute. Don't expect that they will send a replacement case or anything just because they said so in a reply. Try one last time to clarify what they mean and to establish if they really had understand what is your issue. If they send unclear signals, file that dispute.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

crAss said:


> Just 4 ticks per second...not bad. Seiko VH65.
> 
> See it in action in


Your post reminded me that I'd seen a video of the Fantor watch on YouTube. Had completely forgotten about that! I went and searched for it:


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> Your post reminded me that I'd seen a video of the Fantor watch on YouTube. Had completely forgotten about that! I went and searched for it:


Thanks for your link, I was secretly hoping for a 3 hands watch...
Pagani and Fantor watches with almost sweeping second hand, would be much more attractive with 3 hands and not 4/5/6 ....


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Notathome said:


> Thanks for your link, I was secretly hoping for a 3 hands watch...
> Pagani and Fantor watches with almost sweeping second hand, would be much more attractive with 3 hands and not 4/5/6 ....


I think I would have gotten a 262 kHz Bulova at some point if only there was one at ~40mm.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Notathome said:


> Thanks for your link, I was secretly hoping for a 3 hands watch...
> Pagani and Fantor watches with almost sweeping second hand, would be much more attractive with 3 hands and not 4/5/6 ....


That would be a nice daily beater for the days I don't have time to set the time in one of the automatics...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Notathome said:


> Thanks for your link, I was secretly hoping for a 3 hands watch...
> Pagani and Fantor watches with almost sweeping second hand, would be much more attractive with 3 hands and not 4/5/6 ....


Totally agree! If this one came with the sweeping seconds I'd have bought one of every colour. Same goes for the Pagani Design.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

At the end of the day the idea of ordering a dark red-ish brown strap for this one wasn't a bad one, kinda like how the red/blue contrast works.

It's subtle and you can see it or not depending on how the light catches.









I guess for £2.11 the summer strap is sorted for this one!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this sterile Vakuy Glashutte sold by Geevo for $107.31
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001095171360.html
> View attachment 15223747
> 
> ...


Looks good but... Expensive, isn't it ?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Looks good but... Expensive, isn't it ?


Probably not. It's hard to find a hi-beat watch at around the $100 price point. The ST2130 movement is found in much more expensive watches. This one has sapphire and at least from the pictures decent finishing and what looks to be a decent strap.

The crap shoot part is it's an unknown brand. The sample pic has a piece of dust on the dial at the 3-4 minute index which doesn't instill much confidence in their QC.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The Steeldive Squale homage are on sale in blue or black dials for 106€ before discount, so approx. the same price as their all time low on Alibaba: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BScmuY


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Probably not. It's hard to find a hi-beat watch at around the $100 price point. The ST2130 movement is found in much more expensive watches. This one has sapphire and at least from the pictures decent finishing and what looks to be a decent strap.
> 
> The crap shoot part is it's an unknown brand. The sample pic has a piece of dust on the dial at the 3-4 minute index which doesn't instill much confidence in their QC.


Thanks for your answer. I didn't know that Seagull movement was a hi-beat.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Looks good but... Expensive, isn't it ?


Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824-2 clone) movements don't come cheap, and it hard to find them in a watch costing less that $100. They are roughly equivalent to a Miyota 9015, in desirability and pricing.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Thanks for your answer. I didn't know that Seagull movement was a hi-beat.


The Sea-Gull ST18 and ST21 series are hi-beat and are clones of the ETA 2892 and ETA 2824 respectively. Both are excellent movements which cost about 1/3rd(or less if you consider decoration) of the ETAs they are cloning.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Any idea about the vendor and model of quartz movement in this watch? I might take a shot out of curiosity though the only problem I see is snap off case back



link: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000189040224.html


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> The Steeldive Squale homage are on sale in blue or black dials for 106€ before discount, so approx. the same price as their all time low on Alibaba: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BScmuY


Steeldive prices got a dive this sale. Considering they are a notch up quality-wise from Parnis/pagani/corgeut/bliger/etc the price difference now is more than enough to make you look their way. 
I got my first real bronze case watch this sale, a steeldive that got down to 98 (or 110 Euros I paid to get a same material buckle on the strap).
Let's see if these companies will survive the covid-19 crisis and at what price range they will offer their watches eventually.
Also the Seiko line update in pricing has left a clear gap in what was previously the Seiko 5 range. Considering that orient is owned by the same people I would guess they will increase pricing as well.
That's a price range Chinese watches can fill easily.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

On another note, has anyone come across a 24h dial watch or a single hand watch in Ali?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

crAss said:


> On another note, has anyone come across a 24h dial watch or a single hand watch in Ali?


The Red Star jumping hours watch is a single hand watch with a digital hours indicator. 
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000166181252.html


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> The Red Star jumping hours watch is a single hand watch with a digital hours indicator.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000166181252.html


There is also this one
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32838065746.html

I would get it if it was ~40mm, but 45mm is simply huge...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> There is also this one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32838065746.html
> 
> I would get it if it was ~40mm, but 45mm is simply huge...


Interesting look and very different design! I had to Google 'Collared Carpet Shark' thinking it was yet another Chinese/English mashup of a name, but no...it's actually a thing! I learned something today. Thanks crAss and AliEx


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

It seems that pagani brand is now known as pagane :/


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

crAss said:


> There is also this one
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32838065746.html
> 
> I would get it if it was ~40mm, but 45mm is simply huge...


The same watch with reasonable price

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/32839263513.html


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

mougino said:


> The Steeldive Squale homage are on sale in blue or black dials for 106€ before discount, so approx. the same price as their all time low on Alibaba: https://a.aliexpress.com/_BScmuY


That's sweet, but look at this -91% price drop! Look out Damasko, Steeldive is commin'... ;-)


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

pr0t0n said:


> That's sweet, but look at this -91% price drop! Look out Damasko, Steeldive is commin'... ;-)


Wow, down from $1,300 is amazing. Ordered 30 for scalping! :-d

I've seen so many of these 'deals' over the last few days. Steeldive and San Martin watches down from several hundred pounds (allegedly) to a fraction of that. Interesting that my last San Martin purchase was still cheaper, by around £10 when I bought it at the normal price, than it is now in the 'sale'. I'll pass. This AliEx sale has been meh for me, so I'm glad I'm not chomping at the bit to get a new watch at the moment.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

spacecat said:


> Bezel will probably not rotate but is fixed. Someone will be disappointed.


Turns out this is the case. So now The Boy has a growing stable of watches just like his Dad, as I have now also ordered him this for under $15 with tax. This says in the description it has a rotating bezel. I hope he appreciates having a Perlative Ceronometer. (I think they are showing the wrong pic here, and that this will be quartz.)


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

crAss said:


> Steeldive prices got a dive this sale. Considering they are a notch up quality-wise from Parnis/pagani/corgeut/bliger/etc the price difference now is more than enough to make you look their way.
> I got my first real bronze case watch this sale, a steeldive that got down to 98 (or 110 Euros I paid to get a same material buckle on the strap).
> Let's see if these companies will survive the covid-19 crisis and at what price range they will offer their watches eventually.
> Also the Seiko line update in pricing has left a clear gap in what was previously the Seiko 5 range. Considering that orient is owned by the same people I would guess they will increase pricing as well.
> ...


Mind sharing a link to the Bronze Steeldive you picked up?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey Guys! Would you give me an advice on a decent Patek Philippe Nautilus homage at Aliexpress?
Thanks!


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

crAss said:


> On another note, has anyone come across a 24h dial watch or a single hand watch in Ali?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Take a look at luch they are cheap and freely available single hand watch. Not on Ali express but on amazon or direct

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824-2 clone) movements don't come cheap, and it hard to find them in a watch costing less that $100. They are roughly equivalent to a Miyota 9105, in desirability and pricing.


Hi Houston, that would be Miyota 9015-----simply transposed.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> Mind sharing a link to the Bronze Steeldive you picked up?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8FbgQ8

With the get10 code and coupons it got down to 98 Euros. I got the option with the bronze buckle eventually which was a little more expensive.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> Probably not. It's hard to find a hi-beat watch at around the $100 price point. The ST2130 movement is found in much more expensive watches. This one has sapphire and at least from the pictures decent finishing and what looks to be a decent strap.
> 
> The crap shoot part is it's an unknown brand. The sample pic has a piece of dust on the dial at the 3-4 minute index which doesn't instill much confidence in their QC.


That's why this is such a deal ($100 +/_ price point for a high beat) but I have seen it a bit cheaper than this in the past----- nonetheless---------

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/328...earchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Hey Guys! Would you give me an advice on a decent Patek Philippe Nautilus homage at Aliexpress?
> Thanks!


Lgxige is good with 5atm water resistance, sapphire and Chinese 4Hz movement.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Did anyone order one of these new steeldive subs? Looks like a pretty good deal spec wise.









#Aliexpress € 83,87 91%OFF | Steeldive Profession Diver Watch 300M Waterproof NH35 Automatic Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Stainless luxury Mechanical Watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0Tfco

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Vric said:


> Received this Boderry watch today.
> 
> Few comments:
> 1. Bezel doesn't rotate. It's not mean to be, but I was assuming it would.
> ...


The thing impressive about this watch is the movement. Real 72 hrs power reserve and this thing really beats at 28800bph unlike powermatic of ETA which cheats by lowering the beat to squeeze out the extra power reserve. From its website, it claim to be some Hangzhou 7200.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> Did anyone order one of these new steeldive subs? Looks like a pretty good deal spec wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was wondering the same thing. seems pretty stacked compared to the other Subby Homages out there. I am very tempted....I'm NOT liking the dial colors though...blue seems purple, Green is a little too yellow for me. I do really like the black though.

brushed bracelet isn't available (contacted seller) and I'm not a fan of the rubber strap shown. it's really the only thing holding me back. a black subby with REAL water resistance is very tempting at ~$100....would be a perfect "one watch" to take on vacation. still tempted just writing this. 
NH35, real water resistance. BGW9 Lume on dial, hands, and Ceramic bezel. bracelet seems like a weak point though...wish rubber strap would save some cash.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> was wondering the same thing. seems pretty stacked compared to the other Subby Homages out there. I am very tempted....I'm NOT liking the dial colors though...blue seems purple, Green is a little too yellow for me. I do really like the black though.
> 
> brushed bracelet isn't available (contacted seller) and I'm not a fan of the rubber strap shown. it's really the only thing holding me back. a black subby with REAL water resistance is very tempting at ~$100....would be a perfect "one watch" to take on vacation. still tempted just writing this.
> NH35, real water resistance. BGW9 Lume on dial, hands, and Ceramic bezel. bracelet seems like a weak point though...wish rubber strap would save some cash.


It does seem a compelling option. I am keen to hear from anyone with hands on experience

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> was wondering the same thing. seems pretty stacked compared to the other Subby Homages out there. I am very tempted....I'm NOT liking the dial colors though...blue seems purple, Green is a little too yellow for me. I do really like the black though.
> 
> brushed bracelet isn't available (contacted seller) and I'm not a fan of the rubber strap shown. it's really the only thing holding me back. a black subby with REAL water resistance is very tempting at ~$100....would be a perfect "one watch" to take on vacation. still tempted just writing this.
> NH35, real water resistance. BGW9 Lume on dial, hands, and Ceramic bezel. bracelet seems like a weak point though...wish rubber strap would save some cash.


I wouldn't let the polished mid links hold you back. That is literally a 15 minute job if done properly.

Get a medium Garryflex block, rub straight passes. Don't use a scotch brite pad by hand as this will not provide an even finish unlike what may be preached here and there..

Below is an example of the Pagani design bracelet which is now fully brushed.









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> The thing impressive about this watch is the movement. Real 72 hrs power reserve and this thing really beats at 28800bph unlike powermatic of ETA which cheats by lowering the beat to squeeze out the extra power reserve. From its website, it claim to be some Hangzhou 7200.


Hangzhou 7M01 exactly, see my review here.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Don't look now, but Retailmenot is offering 20% cashback on all AliExpress online purchases!

"Details: Combine with other offers for an even better deal! Cash back is earned on the qualifying purchase total after any discounts and before any fees, taxes, or shipping and handling are applied. Purchases of gift cards are excluded. Rewards earnings not to exceed $50.00."

That, combined with Summer Sale and additional coupons could result in some pretty sweet savings.

If anyone finds anything good, please post 'em!


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Which has better prices? AliExpress or Alibaba? I’ve compared pricing between both websites for the DiveSteel 6105 homage and Alibaba has the best prices. You can buy directly from the manufacturer on Alibaba as opposed to buying from online stores on AliExpress which charge more money for the same exact watch.


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Georgewg said:


> Which has better prices? AliExpress or Alibaba? I've compared pricing between both websites for the DiveSteel 6105 homage and Alibaba has the best prices. You can buy directly from the manufacturer on Alibaba as opposed to buying from online stores on AliExpress which charge more money for the same exact watch.
> 
> The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


I buy mine from Alibaba.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Alibaba tends to be a bit cheaper, as it's more designed for companies rather than individual consumers. 

I never actually made an account because you need to list a 'legally registered company' to your account. Can you cheat this?


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Looking for a Jubilee to fit my incoming Pagani GMT - any recommendations?


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Alibaba tends to be a bit cheaper, as it's more designed for companies rather than individual consumers.
> 
> I never actually made an account because you need to list a 'legally registered company' to your account. Can you cheat this?


I only put my name in there for the company and all the other fields I left blank. I did however join it in 2011 so it may have changed. No harm in trying


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The Madmen at Steeldive had released a Blue 6105.




























https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Blue-with-logo-SD1970-New-Arrival_1600068728272.html


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> Rabirnie said:
> 
> 
> > Mind sharing a link to the Bronze Steeldive you picked up?
> ...


The San Martin Bronze can be found at €128. Has a more "traditional" dial, no date window, bronze buckle on a leather strap, but not that bronze tone hand. Those come only with the higher priced movements.
But San Martin receives high praise so that €20 extra might be worth it. 
I am not a big fan of that stelldive dial in their bronze fliegers. But at one point you might regret not getting the matching bronze hands with the San Martin. Decisions, decisions to make.

https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1XwJq









I was in the market for the green b-dial until it notice something









Compare that to the black dial. Look at the hands. 








Did you saw it? It is the hour hand. On the green version it is a bit too long. I will never be able to unsee it and not be picky about.

Their stainless steel version sell now for €111 or so. There is also the tiny issue of the slightly too long hour hand on the b-dial.

If I hadn't a stainless Steeldiver flieger already I would definitely go for the San Martin stainless flieger. No date window on the dial and the minute markers are connected like a half train track with an outer circle. Steeldive dial don't has that look.
But than, I am also cheap and the ss steeldive flieger can be found now for €60, cheaper than ever.

And there is the escapement time flieger, larger case, but a beautiful crown for €80.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> The Madmen at Steeldive had released a Blue 6105.
> View attachment 15229727
> 
> 
> https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Blue-with-logo-SD1970-New-Arrival_1600068728272.html


Hope they also do some coloured sunburst dials, but keep the black bezel. I don't need dial and bezel to be tone in tone and even the strap all in the same colour.

The Youtube channel The Watcher does great reviews of these steeldives.

Here is his video for the green one





He mentioned that the green plastic chapter ring looks a bit dull. That saved me €90. I was pretty close to getting the green one despite having some issues with the bezel action of my black dial steeldive willard.

With its few faults I love the steeldive 1970.








Took it to a Khmer temple for Instagram. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/B-rk4AnDCqp/


----------



## alpha.hall (Nov 16, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Turns out this is the case. So now The Boy has a growing stable of watches just like his Dad, as I have now also ordered him this for under $15 with tax. This says in the description it has a rotating bezel. I hope he appreciates having a Perlative Ceronometer. (I think they are showing the wrong pic here, and that this will be quartz.)
> 
> View attachment 15227487


I have that exact Tevise in green. I don't think it is stainless steel - it is likely a chromed something cheap as it is much shinier than the pictures, and very much lighter than you'd expect. But the bezel does rotate, and the green dial is really amazing. My family seem to think it is my most expensive watch - and I have a Seiko Astron as well - largely because of the pretty dial. The lume is OK at the price too. You may be disappointed that they have corrected the spelling on the dial though! Your son will like it.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I finally decided on what to order. Here they are.

#Aliexpress ￡34.67 56%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010C
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B11g9i

#Aliexpress ￡47.05 39%OFF | New Fashion 40mm bliger man black sterile dial Anti-scratch glass day week indicator Mechanical automatic mens Mechanical watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUH868

#Aliexpress Your ￡0.83 in coupons are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BTs18G

#Aliexpress ￡51.37 41%OFF | 40mm bliger no logo black nest dial orange marks luminous marks solid case date window sapphire glass automatic mens watch B298
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSoGxA

#Aliexpress ￡77.20 40%OFF | Top Brand PHYLIDA 100M Water Resistant GMT Dual Time Batman Sterile Dial Automatic Men's Watch Sapphire Diver GMT II Homage
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0EoyC

#Aliexpress ￡48.51 55%OFF | DIDUN watch Men Luxury Top Brand Automatic Mechanical Watch Fashion Business Male Watch Shockproof Luminous Wristwatch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BOShEu

#Aliexpress ￡7.75 27%OFF | Watch Bracelet Remover Plier Standard of Spring Bar Watch Band Strap Repair Removing Tool Adjuster Plier Repair Tool
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0MRiu

#Aliexpress ￡4.11 10%OFF | High quality 18mm 20mm 22mm Fold Safety Clasp buckle Deployment Clasp
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BP2wgo

#Aliexpress ￡7.03 21%OFF | New Brand Watchband 18 20 22 mm French Troops Parachute Bag Nato Watch Band Strap Elastic Nylon Black Silver Gold Buckle
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B0sAN2









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally decided on what to order. Here they are.


To get new viewers and subscribers for your channel you have to do Pagani design. For some reasons, those videos are popular. Maybe you can ask your UK viewers to send some in or resale them if you order yourself.

With Pagani you bring the people in and then you can introduce them to other lesser known brands and watches, your favourites, that are for sure equally good as those Pagani.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I never actually made an account because you need to list a 'legally registered company' to your account. Can you cheat this?


You can log in with your AliExpress account, that's what I do.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

spacecat said:


> To get new viewers and subscribers for your channel you have to do Pagani design. For some reasons, those videos are popular. Maybe you can ask your UK viewers to send some in or resale them if you order yourself.
> 
> With Pagani you bring the people in and then you can introduce them to other lesser known brands and watches, your favourites, that are for sure equally good as those Pagani.


Hmmm, is that the approach you've noticed from another Pagani-loving YouTube reviewer?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally decided on what to order. Here they are.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡34.67 56%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010C
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B11g9i
> ...


I'll look forward to these reviews!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> To get new viewers and subscribers for your channel you have to do Pagani design. For some reasons, those videos are popular. Maybe you can ask your UK viewers to send some in or resale them if you order yourself.
> 
> With Pagani you bring the people in and then you can introduce them to other lesser known brands and watches, your favourites, that are for sure equally good as those Pagani.


I've got the Pagani Design Daytona to do a review on. That'll be coming soon. 
Also if the PHYLIDA is as good as it looks then I'll probably title the video something clickbaity like 'The Pagani Design Killer' 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

alex_oz said:


> Hey Guys! Would you give me an advice on a decent Patek Philippe Nautilus homage at Aliexpress?
> Thanks!


Didun makes one that looks very nice (sapphire, Sea-Gull ST1612), and is cheaper than the Bagelsports. Peter Lee and LGXIGE also come to mind. I've always liked the blue dial, but the Bagels and Peter Lee models seem a bit Burple, and they cost an extra $10-$15 USD.

The Paulareis versions are super cheap, partly because they use 17J, Tongji automatics, instead of the ST16, DG2813, and Miyota 8215 movements used in the others. All the Pladens are quartz.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Hey Guys! Would you give me an advice on a decent Patek Philippe Nautilus homage at Aliexpress?
> Thanks!


I have this one which is pretty good.

#Aliexpress ￡58.51 51%OFF | Bliger 40mm Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Luxury Brand Square Watch Case Auto Date Sapphire Glass Luminous Wristwatch Men
https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1EaTW

Not got around to doing the review yet though.









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## CoolR (Nov 1, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally decided on what to order. Here they are.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡34.67 56%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010C
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B11g9i
> ...


Have you ever ordered anything from Miuksi Store (the Bliger "Speedmaster" on your list)? If not, I suggest you to avoid them.

I had two orders from them.
First time (Corgeut "Black Bay"): Package lost
Second time (Corgeut "Fifty Fathoms"): I got a cheap, bad quality $1 nato strap instead of the watch.
Second time I had a very long argument with them (fortunately I made a video about opening the package), because they didn't want to pay my money back; they offered me the same watch about $20 more expensive (after the AliX sale - I think they made a mistake with prizing on 11.11 Sale, and did not want to sell it as cheap as they advertised). Finally I got the refund, but I lost my coupons (seller and AliX select coupon as well) and I missed the sale discount prizes, and I had to buy the same watch much more expensive (of course, from another shop; I've learnt the lesson)...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I have this one which is pretty good.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡58.51 51%OFF | Bliger 40mm Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Luxury Brand Square Watch Case Auto Date Sapphire Glass Luminous Wristwatch Men
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1EaTW
> ...


Different that it doesn't have a display back. At a similar price point, the LGXIGE has a Myota 8215, and they also make cheaper quartz and automatic (DG2813) versions.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Joepineapples said:


> Looking for a Jubilee to fit my incoming Pagani GMT - any recommendations?


You might be able to get one of these generic, curved end bands to fit. You might need to fiddle with the end links to get the right fit though.

#Aliexpress ￡10.59 31%OFF | 20mm 22mm 24mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Strap Silver Polished Mens Luxury Replacement Metal Watchband Bracelet for seiko
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dULblmY


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

StephenR said:


> Hmmm, is that the approach you've noticed from another Pagani-loving YouTube reviewer?


Hmm, yes it sounds familiar. Concentrating on Pagani wouldn't draw me in. I think No1VIPER has covered some interesting watches so far and I like the review style. It's when the channels become too commercial that I lose interest.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Hmm, yes it sounds familiar. Concentrating on Pagani wouldn't draw me in. I think No1VIPER has covered some interesting watches so far and I like the review style. It's when the channels become too commercial that I lose interest.


I'm done with pagani. QC and customer service is simply too bad to justify the price.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally decided on what to order. Here they are.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡34.67 56%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010C
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B11g9i
> ...


Hello,
I opened all the links, waited for the pix to be downloaded .. and then realized you shared the pics below the links  Thanks for adding the pics :=) , or maybe some low speed internet users are damning you (?) ;=)


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> I opened all the links, waited for the pix to be downloaded .. and then realized you shared the pics below the links


I did the same and put it down to my advancing age!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> I opened all the links, waited for the pix to be downloaded .. and then realized you shared the pics below the links  Thanks for adding the pics :=) , or maybe some low speed internet users are damning you (?) ;=)





leastonh said:


> I did the same and put it down to my advancing age!


Yup, I'll own up to that one as well...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> StephenR said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm, is that the approach you've noticed from another Pagani-loving YouTube reviewer?
> ...


I don't own a Pagsni and have no intention to buy one, except maybe that Daytona with the rainbow bezel one day if feel very fancy. Nor do I care which store is the Official Pagani Gangrene store.

But I am impressed how popular they are, on Ali I see them because the algorithm suggest me some 'you may also like' watches and they show also the number of how many of these watches got ordered. On reddit people discuss them and here to. 
Then I looked at two YouTube channels, one old dog and one recent newcomer, that cover affordable Chinese watches. Sort them to most viewed /most likes and it were a bunch of Pagani in the top ten.
If you want your channel grow you can probably do it with the help of pagani reviews. Wouldn't call it a commercial sell out and unsubscribe to a channel that has Pagani reviews. Pagani draws a crowd, that helps the channel.

Waiting for the "is that the pagani killer? " Videos. hehe.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

CoolR said:


> Have you ever ordered anything from Miuksi Store (the Bliger "Speedmaster" on your list)? If not, I suggest you to avoid them.
> 
> I had two orders from them.
> First time (Corgeut "Black Bay"): Package lost
> ...


No I've not ordered from them before. We'll see what happens I guess. Either way I guess I'll get a video out it at least. Like with the Lobinni debacle I had. I have faith in AliExpress dispute system too if things do go tits up.



leastonh said:


> Hmm, yes it sounds familiar. Concentrating on Pagani wouldn't draw me in. I think No1VIPER has covered some interesting watches so far and I like the review style. It's when the channels become too commercial that I lose interest.


Thanks mate I appreciate that. I try to cover watches that are different and haven't already been covered by all the bigger channels. I think it's beginning to pay off now. As I've gained quite a subscribers this well week, despite not uploading a video due to being in work on 7 nights.

I didn't even do the obligatory 'AliExpress Sale' video either. In fact I've not done any of them on my channel. The closest thing I have is my 'AliExpress The Good, The Bad & The Ugly' video 

When it comes to those videos as well, if I did actually do one I wouldn't be doing it for watches I don't actually have experience with. I see a lot of channels basically just adverts for watches they don't even have experience with... In fact I've been a bit cheeky and actually posted about having reviews of said watches on my channel in the comments on some of those types of videos  I think that might be why I've been gaining quite a few subs still.



manchette said:


> Hello,
> I opened all the links, waited for the pix to be downloaded .. and then realized you shared the pics below the links  Thanks for adding the pics :=) , or maybe some low speed internet users are damning you (?) ;=)





leastonh said:


> I did the same and put it down to my advancing age!





StephenR said:


> Yup, I'll own up to that one as well...


Sorry about that guys. I use Tapatalk when posting and that's just the way they handle it.



spacecat said:


> I don't own a Pagsni and have no intention to buy one, except maybe that Daytona with the rainbow bezel one day if feel very fancy. Nor do I care which store is the Official Pagani Gangrene store.
> 
> But I am impressed how popular they are, on Ali I see them because the algorithm suggest me some 'you may also like' watches and they show also the number of how many of these watches got ordered. On reddit people discuss them and here to.
> Then I looked at two YouTube channels, one old dog and one recent newcomer, that cover affordable Chinese watches. Sort them to most viewed /most likes and it were a bunch of Pagani in the top ten.
> ...


I can't say I'm surprised by this. You do see a lot of them on YouTube. This is exactly why I've not reviewed one until now though. People are probably sick of seeing them by now. So I've tried to focus on lesser seen watches for the most part.

Also with me still reviewing watches that are actually still just part of my collection and that I'm buying and not being given, I tend to choice the ones that I'm most interested in owning myself.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

I just received the best Nato strap I ever had. 12 USD on Ali. Highly recommended.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

kovy71 said:


> I just received the best Nato strap I ever had. 12 USD on Ali. Highly recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, you got a link for that?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> ...In fact I've been a bit cheeky and actually posted about having reviews of said watches on my channel in the comments on some of those types of videos...


I don't see that as being cheeky at all, it's just playing the new social-media game: someone provides some info ("I've seen this item, it looks nice on screen, I haven't committed to spending money on it myself, but you can, just use my link."), then someone else adds to that info ("I actually put down my own money on this item, let me tell you what it's actually like in real life and you can decide from there whether you way to commit to it too (and if you do, I also have a link, but hopefully I've provided you more value)").



No1VIPER said:


> ...Also with me still reviewing watches that are actually still just part of my collection and that I'm buying and not being given, I tend to choice the ones that I'm most interested in owning myself.


I respect this approach, and think it will work out better in the long run, your personal taste and style (in watches) will start to come through, people with similar tastes will notice and gravitate towards that, it'll then give any recommendations you make much more weight. I see other channels review anything and everything, so when they make a claim of, eg, "the ultimate dress watch", I don't know whether to expect a 36mm Classic hand winder, or a 42mm quartz thing with diamanté encrusted bezel, because I have no idea what their personal style is.

Short story, just ͏͏͏keep being your honest self and you'll continue to gain traction.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

So I have looked for the first time on alibaba and seen they have sterile versions of oris and Christopher ward watches for very little money. Has anyone ever tried any of these?

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> So I have looked for the first time on alibaba and seen they have sterile versions of oris and Christopher ward watches for very little money. Has anyone ever tried any of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Message the seller for confirmation. 90% of those are clickbaits that do not exist only on photoshop and are waiting for a microbrand to order in a large order to see the light of the day.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Looks nice, you got a link for that?


Of course #Aliexpress US $10.44 5%OFF | Premium Quality Nato Watch Strap Nylon 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm James Bond Design Grey Nato Watch Band Skin-friendly Material
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZmLTyu

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> So I have looked for the first time on alibaba and seen they have sterile versions of oris and Christopher ward watches for very little money. Has anyone ever tried any of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the shop is Shenzhen Super Time then dont bother. A few of us here have contacted them and they don't even have actual pictures, let alone the watches themselves


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I don't see that as being cheeky at all, it's just playing the new social-media game: someone provides some info ("I've seen this item, it looks nice on screen, I haven't committed to spending money on it myself, but you can, just use my link."), then someone else adds to that info ("I actually put down my own money on this item, let me tell you what it's actually like in real life and you can decide from there whether you way to commit to it too (and if you do, I also have a link, but hopefully I've provided you more value)").
> 
> I respect this approach, and think it will work out better in the long run, your personal taste and style (in watches) will start to come through, people with similar tastes will notice and gravitate towards that, it'll then give any recommendations you make much more weight. I see other channels review anything and everything, so when they make a claim of, eg, "the ultimate dress watch", I don't know whether to expect a 36mm Classic hand winder, or a 42mm quartz thing with diamanté encrusted bezel, because I have no idea what their personal style is.
> 
> Short story, just ͏͏͏keep being your honest self and you'll continue to gain traction.


It's funny that you say that... 





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tintin82 said:


> I was listening to some 80's tracks and browsing this thread wow this is perfect! Wicked cool kit... :-!


Don't miss my "Day of the Tentacle" watch+strap too 

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51955449


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally decided on what to order. Here they are.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡34.67 56%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010C
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_B11g9i
> ...


That's the same copy of the Erika's Originals that I got from the same seller.

If you get it with the buckle upside down let me know because I know how to make it work anyway and it probably works (accidentally) better.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/m_c.ph/


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Thanks mate I appreciate that. I try to cover watches that are different and haven't already been covered by all the bigger channels. I think it's beginning to pay off now. As I've gained quite a subscribers this well week, despite not uploading a video due to being in work on 7 nights.
> 
> I didn't even do the obligatory 'AliExpress Sale' video either. In fact I've not done any of them on my channel. The closest thing I have is my 'AliExpress The Good, The Bad & The Ugly' video
> 
> When it comes to those videos as well, if I did actually do one I wouldn't be doing it for watches I don't actually have experience with. I see a lot of channels basically just adverts for watches they don't even have experience with... In fact I've been a bit cheeky and actually posted about having reviews of said watches on my channel in the comments on some of those types of videos  I think that might be why I've been gaining quite a few subs still.


I contrast your style of review with one of the famous ones out there right now who I used to watch quite a lot; Jody. He's engaging and interesting and all that, BUT I feel like I'm sat with a salesman rather than a watch enthusiast and it stopped me watching his vids. If memory serves, the one that killed it for me was a gushing review of a Loreo sub. The comments in the video didn't really mesh with what people here were posting at the time and it cemented what I was already thinking. I also appreciate lots out there really love his style and reviews and I can see why. It just isn't for me.

I have no problem with people making a commercial success of a YouTube channel and you should use affiliate links and give viewers the nod to subscribe or order through them. There's a contrast between someone being a reviewer above all else, or a sales person, an advocate for a specific brand first. You were a member of the forum to me long before you started doing reviews and maybe that's my perception of you over how I view people like Jody?

It's great that you post reviews of watches that not only have I not seen before, but that I wouldn't otherwise have considered buying, like the Great Wave (which I still want and would never have considered before your review). It's great to see this for a change and I hope you keep doing it.



No1VIPER said:


> Sorry about that guys. I use Tapatalk when posting and that's just the way they handle it.


It's not that. It's my failure to scroll down 2cm and see the pics you posted hahaha!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I contrast your style of review with one of the famous ones out there right now who I used to watch quite a lot; Jody. He's engaging and interesting and all that, BUT I feel like I'm sat with a salesman rather than a watch enthusiast and it stopped me watching his vids. If memory serves, the one that killed it for me was a gushing review of a Loreo sub. The comments in the video didn't really mesh with what people here were posting at the time and it cemented what I was already thinking. I also appreciate lots out there really love his style and reviews and I can see why. It just isn't for me.
> 
> I have no problem with people making a commercial success of a YouTube channel and you should use affiliate links and give viewers the nod to subscribe or order through them. There's a contrast between someone being a reviewer above all else, or a sales person, an advocate for a specific brand first. You were a member of the forum to me long before you started doing reviews and maybe that's my perception of you over how I view people like Jody?
> 
> ...


Thanks for kind words mate. Ironically it was Jody that inspired me to start doing reviews. I was drawn to his down to earth no frills or snobbery style. As well as the more affordable watches. Obviously I wasn't going copy good style though. I don't have the gift of the gab like he does, so decided to just keep it simple and honest.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Thanks for kind words mate. Ironically it was Jody that inspired me to start doing reviews. I was drawn to his down to earth no frills or snobbery style. As well as the more affordable watches. Obviously I wasn't going copy good style though. I don't have the gift of the gab like he does, so decided to just keep it simple and honest.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


Credit where credit is due 

Jody is great to watch and certainly has plenty of enthusiasm and confidence. That's all well and good and he is still better than many out there. It just doesn't work for me any more for the reasons I mentioned.

Simple and honest is most valuable to me when using reviews and comments from an owner to decide whether to spend my money on specific watches. You hit the nail on the head in your latest round up of the 10 watches from the AliEx sale when you were talking about the fact that you own all the watches and have experience with each. That is exactly what I want from a review, good and bad points.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Credit where credit is due
> 
> Jody is great to watch and certainly has plenty of enthusiasm and confidence. That's all well and good and he is still better than many out there. It just doesn't work for me any more for the reasons I mentioned.
> 
> Simple and honest is most valuable to me when using reviews and comments from an owner to decide whether to spend my money on specific watches. You hit the nail on the head in your latest round up of the 10 watches from the AliEx sale when you were talking about the fact that you own all the watches and have experience with each. That is exactly what I want from a review, good and bad points.


If I'd have thought about a bit more before starting the channel I probably would have named it something like 'Honest Watch Reviews'.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> If I'd have thought about a bit more before starting the channel I probably would have named it something like 'Honest Watch Reviews'.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


Well, now is always a better time to make a change than later 

I had wondered, where does your name come from?


----------



## karlito (May 26, 2010)

ohhenry1 said:


> Don't look now, but Retailmenot is offering 20% cashback on all AliExpress online purchases!
> 
> "Details: Combine with other offers for an even better deal! Cash back is earned on the qualifying purchase total after any discounts and before any fees, taxes, or shipping and handling are applied. Purchases of gift cards are excluded. Rewards earnings not to exceed $50.00."
> 
> ...


Have anyone actually gotten cash back from Retailmenot? I'm tempted to pull the trigger on a bronze tuna, but I can only justify another Tuna if I will in fact get the 20% back. I've had mixed results with BeFrugal and Rakuten; some purchases have given me cash back others didn't


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Well, now is always a better time to make a change than later
> 
> I had wondered, where does your name come from?


Funnily enough I thought people might want to know that. So I did a community post about a while ago.
https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugwe4GVUsZ_NNKfksq54AaABCQ


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

karlito said:


> Have anyone actually gotten cash back from Retailmenot? I'm tempted to pull the trigger on a bronze tuna, but I can only justify another Tuna if I will in fact get the 20% back. I've had mixed results with BeFrugal and Rakuten; some purchases have given me cash back others didn't


beware: "Not available outside the US. A U.S. phone number is required to redeem wallet rewards."


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I'll look forward to these reviews!


I second that. I've really enjoyed your reviews NO1viper. They are honest and in depth. Keep them coming. I'll be interested in your Corguet BB review should you choose to do one. In fact your review will be my deciding factor on getting one. I'm on the fence at the moment

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> beware: "Not available outside the US. A U.S. phone number is required to redeem wallet rewards."


Yes, cashback is a US thing. For us Europeans:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

CoolR said:


> Have you ever ordered anything from Miuksi Store (the Bliger "Speedmaster" on your list)? If not, I suggest you to avoid them.


I got a ceramic bezel from them for my Pagani sub and had no issues. The delivery was quick and the bezel was well packed and there were no flaws.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

K1w179 said:


> I second that. I've really enjoyed your reviews NO1viper. They are honest and in depth. Keep them coming. I'll be interested in your Corguet BB review should you choose to do one. In fact your review will be my deciding factor on getting one. I'm on the fence at the moment
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Likewise, I decided to hold off on getting the BB in this sale as I've bought quite a few watches recently and I was unsure whether the BB would get enough wrist time. Will wait to see the review and then maybe pick one up in the next sale.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Well, now is always a better time to make a change than later
> 
> I had wondered, where does your name come from?


I've thought about this a bit more and decided I'm going to change the channel name to'Honest Watch Reviews'.

I'll have to have a think about a new logo now.
If anyone has any ideas let me know. Of course you'll get full credit.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I read that pickup trucks are also not popular there.
Weirdos. :-!



mougino said:


> Yes, cashback is a US thing. For us Europeans:


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I read that pickup trucks are also not popular there.
> Weirdos. :-!


I figure they are not popular here in Ireland, because they quickly become a 2 seater and a swimming pool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Y'all need to learn how to PARTEH!! :-!











Sogeha said:


> I figure they are not popular here in Ireland, because they quickly become a 2 seater and a swimming pool


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Not sure what to add here... 

#Aliexpress € 370,01 10%OFF | Luxury Brand New Japanese Quartz Silver Mens Watch Runway European Designer Blue Black Leather Tourbillion Sapphire Ball Glass
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BSnunK









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've thought about this a bit more and decided I'm going to change the channel name to'Honest Watch Reviews'.
> 
> I'll have to have a think about a new logo now.
> If anyone has any ideas let me know. Of course you'll get full credit.
> ...


How about changing the name to The Poor Man's Watch Channel. The logo could be a caricature of a bumpkin with a watch to his ear checking to see if it's still running.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've thought about this a bit more and decided I'm going to change the channel name to'Honest Watch Reviews'.
> 
> I'll have to have a think about a new logo now.
> If anyone has any ideas let me know. Of course you'll get full credit.
> ...


how about having a watch with honest at the 12 where the brand would go and watch reviews at the 6 where water resistance would go. Not earth shatteringly novel but just a thought.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Haven't we got a bit offtopic with that whole youtube celebrity talk?

Back to ali deals: 
I've been monitoring the price on this Steeldive 50 Fathoms in bronze and in fact this is the lowest I've seen - with the use of some coupons and coins I got it down to just $179.65. The sale is just about to end, maybe that explains the price:
#Aliexpress US $204.75 37%OFF | Bronze diving watch 300M Sapphire Crystal C3 Super luminous 1952S Bronze Watch Mens Watches Automatic Stainless steel dive watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BUAIky


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Heimdallr just released this:

Black Monster/SKX
https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/171-skx007-monster-mod.html


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Yes, cashback is a US thing. For us Europeans:


Did you try igraal (https://fr.igraal.com/) ? 
3 to 5% cashback on Aliexpress ;-)


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Have a Pagani on the way but being shipped from Czech Republic. Had email from AliExpress stating it's ready to collect from local Post Office. Is this right? Should be coming via DHL so was expecting delivery


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

sidders54 said:


> Have a Pagani on the way but being shipped from Czech Republic. Had email from AliExpress stating it's ready to collect from local Post Office. Is this right? Should be coming via DHL so was expecting delivery


They sent me the same message and the item was in my mailbox, so go figure.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

dfwcowboy said:


> They sent me the same message and the item was in my mailbox, so go figure.


That is rather odd I have never heard of that happening before

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Heimdallr just released this:
> 
> Black Monster/SKX
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/171-skx007-monster-mod.html
> View attachment 15232929


Even better, Heimdallr is offering a Father's Day Promotion with coupon code 620, which will discount any watch by $20.

That would bring this Seiko Monster homage down to a piddling $129 USD. If that's not enabling, I don't know what is!

(That said, I do wish they'd also added the Monster bezel, as I feel that that was a big part of what made the Monster monstruous).


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

karlito said:


> Have anyone actually gotten cash back from Retailmenot? I'm tempted to pull the trigger on a bronze tuna, but I can only justify another Tuna if I will in fact get the 20% back. I've had mixed results with BeFrugal and Rakuten; some purchases have given me cash back others didn't


I can only speak from my own personal experience, which is recent and positive: on Friday night (6/19), I went through the RetailMeNot Portal to AliExpress, where I placed an order. Prior to my placing the order, RetailMeNot immediately informed me by email that I had successfully activated my 20% Cash Back Offer, which gave me some peace of mind that things were on the right track. Today, Sunday morning, approximately 32 hours later (6/21), I received an email from RetailMeNot informing me that AliExpress had confirmed with them that I'd followed through with a purchase. In that same email, RetailMeNot informed me the 20% cash back amount that I should expect back from the order, as well as the expected timing of when it should appear in my RetailMeNot account (August 4th, so approximately 6 weeks from now).

So far, so good. Everything has been prompt, and communication has been excellent. If the stated amount shows up at the stated time (and I have no reason to believe that it will not), then I will be very satisfied with their cash back experience, and would use them again.

Finally, it's my impression that RetailMeNot Cashback is kind of a new thing. I haven't looked into that at all, just an impression I get from some comments I think I remember seeing in some of their marketing. I get the impression they're trying to do things right, to make a positive first impression. 20% cashback from Aliexpress from a shopping portal is something I've never seen before, so it might be a "loss leader" kind of a promotion. Anyway, it's especially good, given that it stacks with the other sale/codes/coupons that AliEx is offering this weekend.


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> They sent me the same message and the item was in my mailbox, so go figure.


Well it's not in mine


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I asked this on the Ali-Straps thread, but just incase...

Has anyone tried thisHENGRC Croc strap?

Soft Durable Genuine Leather Watch Strap Bracelet Black Brown Wristwatch Women Men Belt 18 19 20 21 22 24mm
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZS6Esw


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

The black dial one of these is nice, but I'm really smitten with the gray dial.
Not sure I want to deal with Pagani again so soon, though.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Has anyone seen one of the Tudor homages that has a rivet end-link bracelet? Or.....for that matter just a bracelet with the rivet end-links.....or are those side links??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The black dial one of these is nice, but I'm really smitten with the gray dial.
> Not sure I want to deal with Pagani again so soon, though.
> 
> View attachment 15234543


I would prefer these without the open heart. I am really not an open heart fan, but not sure why.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> (That said, I do wish they'd also added the Monster bezel, as I feel that that was a big part of what made the Monster monstruous).


It's in the pipes 








Sorry for the very low res but you can google "Heimdallr Monster" for some articles about it. Release is planned this summer!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

I was able to resist.


As far as it goes for watches. 
No tudor, omega, rlx lookalike by zucchini or pörnes. I have enough of flat sapphire crystals. 
I was tempted by the discounts for the bronze watches, but then what I gonna do with a bronze watch question mark. Could successfully talk myself out of getting a b dial flieger. Had a great wave in my basket, but that got sold out.

But that doesn't mean I bought nothing Some straps, bike packing accessories, gimmicks for godchilds and nephews. Just to make use of that coupons and 10% off discounts.

Edit to add: Told the missis the good news of no new watches. Guess who wasn't impressed.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> The black dial one of these is nice, but I'm really smitten with the gray dial.
> Not sure I want to deal with Pagani again so soon, though.
> 
> View attachment 15234543


Is the open heart also a small seconds subdial? Looks like there is a small hand doing its round. 
But then what is that central milgaus style lightning bolt hand for? Running seconds too.

I don't get the design approach here, at one hand total reduction of the rather colourful rolex milgauss to something minimalistic monochrome so that it could be filed modern Scandinavian school of fashion watch design. And then is there this rather gaudi open hole on the dial to show us some movement parts in bling colours. Strange mix.

If you like the look, go for it. But I would stop if there is some useless function, like an additional seconds hand. Or the subdial might be a 24 hour hand, they stripped of the sun/moon disk of the movement for the sake to look inside.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

spacecat said:


> I was able to resist...


Good work! I also got a few straps, an oyster bracelet and some Bluetooth gadgets...

...oh, and a Cadisen Diamond for about $95USD, pretty happy with that!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I snagged a couple of MN style staps and a fluorine-treated polymer strap with quick release spring bars. Apparently fluorine doesn't attract dust, unlike silicone, and is quite flexible, yet strong. I'll see if I can jam some Seiko fat bars in it and throw it on my MM200.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000623938469.html


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> Good work! I also got a few straps, an oyster bracelet and some Bluetooth gadgets...
> 
> ...oh, and a Cadisen Diamond for about $95USD, pretty happy with that!


The Cadisen diamond is totally worth it - looks like it's worth far more than it costs.

I held off on any watch purchases in this sale and just restrained myself to buying a few straps.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Very interesting. Do you think a Skmei module (for example the one from the metal G-Shock hommage) would fit in there ?


Already tried it  and the answer is no unfortunately: Skmei and Casio modules have different dimensions...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Haha.
Good guy Ali knows about your struggle with addiction and the judgmental looks you get from the missis.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


> Already tried it  and the answer is no unfortunately: Skmei and Casio modules have different dimensions...


Oh, too bad ! Thanks for your answer


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Have you guys seen the AgeGirl branded watches on there?
I'm really trying to find something more in the 36-38mm range but they seem few and far between.
These however almost hit the nail on the head, except for the AgeGirl logo that I absolutely don't want on there.

Anyone know of any 36mm mechanical watches on Ali with a not ridiculous brand name?

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000976445504.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.4edc680auNL8kv&algo_pvid=99c86dad-815a-4a6a-a5cd-6b18f72524a9&algo_expid=99c86dad-815a-4a6a-a5cd-6b18f72524a9-10&btsid=0ab50a5715928397923816692edcfd&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001069006610.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.4edc680auNL8kv&algo_pvid=99c86dad-815a-4a6a-a5cd-6b18f72524a9&algo_expid=99c86dad-815a-4a6a-a5cd-6b18f72524a9-22&btsid=0ab50a5715928397923816692edcfd&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Evil Minion said:


> Have you guys seen the AgeGirl branded watches on there?
> I'm really trying to find something more in the 36-38mm range but they seem few and far between.
> These however almost hit the nail on the head, except for the AgeGirl logo that I absolutely don't want on there.
> 
> Anyone know of any 36mm mechanical watches on Ali with a not ridiculous brand name?


All the Age girl are bad fakes, you will receive a watch with a brand logo. 
For a smaller piece look up Parnis 36mm datejust homage if that's the style you're after. Can be ordered with a sterile dial.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The whole Covid situation seems further and further away: today I received an AliExpress silicone strap ordered 16 days ago 

I got the carbon black in 22mm to go with my 'Darth Vador' digi cheapo, strap is über comfortable as always. I finally understood that the 20mm width were far too long (3 or 4cm stuck under the wrist), I needed a 22mm for the perfect length...

#Aliexpress € 2,36 | 22mm 20mm silicone watch strap for samsung huawei watch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_BS48ys


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I did the same and put it down to my advancing age!


 I hope for you your age will advance more and more, and i hope this for all of us too


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Evil Minion said:


> I'm really trying to find something more in the 36-38mm range but they seem few and far between.
> 
> Anyone know of any 36mm mechanical watches on Ali with a not ridiculous brand name?


Nearly every Chinese VCM or VCM Remake is 36mm.
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Shanghai-Diamond-hand-winding-mechanical-watch_p_312.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Old-Shanghai-Diamond-watch-D152-reissue-limited-edition_p_511.html (34.5mm)

Shanghai Watches
https://www.good-stuffs.com/SHANGHAI_c_13.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Silver-Shanghai-Roman-numeral-automatic-watch-with-date-_p_631.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic...l-wrist-watch-manual-hand-winding-_p_196.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Black-Shanghai-8120-designer-wristwatch-_p_329.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic...ial-hand-winding-mechanical-watch-_p_177.html
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Black-Shanghai-Lao-Luan-Arabic-numerals-mechanical-watch_p_514.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Evil Minion said:


> I'm really trying to find something more in the 36-38mm range but they seem few and far between.





Desk-bound said:


> Nearly every Chinese VCM or VCM Remake is 36mm.
> https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Shanghai-Diamond-hand-winding-mechanical-watch_p_312.html
> https://www.good-stuffs.com/Old-Shanghai-Diamond-watch-D152-reissue-limited-edition_p_511.html (34.5mm)
> 
> ...


I second the Shanghai re-issues, I own two including the $50 Eterna KonTiki homage (read thetimebum's excellent review here) and they're excellent, modestly sized, mechanical dress watches 









Do not buy AgeGirl fakes, not only are they illegal, their quality is among the worst (I've been there). If you have a defective movement 2 days after receiving, since it's a replįca you can't play the warranty card, just throw the watch to the bin, it's all good business for AgeGirl...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> The whole Covid situation seems further and further away: today I received an AliExpress silicone strap ordered 16 days ago


*Unless you ordered from the Pagani Design Store.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> I second the Shanghai re-issues, I own two including the $50 Eterna KonTiki homage (read thetimebum's excellent review here) and they're excellent, modestly sized, mechanical dress watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think they changed the hands on black Shanghai Kontiki :think:


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Do not buy AgeGirl fakes, not only are they illegal, their quality is among the worst (I've been there). If you have a defective movement 2 days after receiving, since it's a replįca you can't play the warranty card, just throw the watch to the bin, it's all good business for AgeGirl...


I thought fakes/replicas were reimbursed by Ali ?


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

My pagani design gmt arrived today. Wow what a disappointment! The bezel is misaligned and the cyclops is slanted. My wife who couldn’t give a monkeys about watches said unprompted that it looks wonky. What a turkey!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> My pagani design gmt arrived today. Wow what a disappointment! The bezel is misaligned and the cyclops is slanted. My wife who couldn't give a monkeys about watches said unprompted that it looks wonky. What a turkey!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope you're talking about the watch there


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Notathome said:


> I thought fakes/replicas were reimbursed by Ali ?


I think only sometimes. If you were thinking of ordering an AgeGirl just to get a free replica when disputing with Ali, I'd think again. Heard plenty of stories where people accidentally buy fakes and didn't get their money back. Especially with ones like AgeGirl, that are well-known fakes, Ali knows and assumes the buyers are aware too. Ali doesn't care, as long as they're not being blatantly advertised as fakes, they are tolerated it seems.

If you are unsure, ask the seller for confirmation or pics. If they show a non-fake, and you still end up getting a fake; then you should get reimbursed.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> Hope you're talking about the watch there


Haha yes I did leave out the specificity here didn't I.

I have yet to buy an aliexpress watch that hasn't been a let down to be honest. Every one so far has had a major QC issue. I have the corgeut arriving soon and I think if that turns out to be a bust then I may hang up my Ali express watch buying hat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

john_marston said:


> I think only sometimes. If you were thinking of ordering an AgeGirl just to get a free replica when disputing with Ali, I'd think again. Heard plenty of stories where people accidentally buy fakes and didn't get their money back. Especially with ones like AgeGirl, that are well-known fakes, Ali knows and assumes the buyers are aware too. Ali doesn't care, as long as they're not being blatantly advertised as fakes, they are tolerated it seems.
> 
> If you are unsure, ask the seller for confirmation or pics. If they show a non-fake, and you still end up getting a fake; then you should get reimbursed.


Thanks for this answer. The idea is to avoid at all costs replica/fakes....I bought a 10$ Nomos homage a bit quickly. On the picture I could see either a brand either a sterile dial.....But I didn't check customer pics. Seems that there is no sterile dial and no new Chinese brand....but a fake name :-x
I did not pay attention given the cost of the watch, I guess I'd pay attention for a >50$ Chinese homage ;-)


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

duplicate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Message the seller for confirmation. 90% of those are clickbaits that do not exist only on photoshop and are waiting for a microbrand to order in a large order to see the light of the day.


I found one showing a Seiko 6139-600x Pogue, and they couldn't explain what modern movement it could possibly use. LOL They stole their pictures from a _Worn & Wound_ article.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

I like the Shanghai KonTiki. Here is it on my 6.25 inch wrist.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I found one showing a Seiko 6139-600x Pogue, and they couldn't explain what modern movement it could possibly use. LOL They stole their pictures from a _Worn & Wound_ article.


I contacted them on April 15th and they said it was an ST19 but maybe it is, maybe it isn't as they said the watch was yet to be produced...


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

Maybe that company will bring back the Pogue 6139 homage. I would buy one if they did. That’s my favorite chronograph. 


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Georgewg said:


> Maybe that company will bring back the Pogue 6139 homage. I would buy one if they did. That's my favorite chronograph.
> 
> The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


They can make a sample for $450, be our guest


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

mougino said:


> They can make a sample for $450, be our guest


I would be more than happy to buy a Pogue 6139 homage for $450. If they can make a Seiko 6105 homage diver, they can make a 6139 Pogue homage chronograph too.

The great John Holmes wears a digital watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio F-84w F-91W Skmei 1412

BTW, Casio F-91W is available on ali, just prices are high.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

manchette said:


> I hope for you your age will advance more and more, and i hope this for all of us too


Thank you


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Nearly every Chinese VCM or VCM Remake is 36mm.
> https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Shanghai-Diamond-hand-winding-mechanical-watch_p_312.html
> https://www.good-stuffs.com/Old-Shanghai-Diamond-watch-D152-reissue-limited-edition_p_511.html (34.5mm)
> 
> ...


There are some interesting watches on that site. Are they ok to deal with? I've never heard of them before.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Boderry Urban, a highbeat 28.8k with 72 hour power reserve (one youtube reviewer got 86 hours!) in either titanium or steel for under $150.









The titanium version only comes on a leather strap. Either skeleton or normal dials.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


> Boderry Urban, a highbeat 28.8k with 72 hour power reserve (one youtube reviewer got 86 hours!) in either titanium or steel for under $150.
> 
> View attachment 15237615
> 
> ...


These are great. I have the none skeletonised titanium version.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe have you a link for non skeleton ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Maybe have you a link for non skeleton ?







www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

jhdscript said:


> Maybe have you a link for non skeleton ?


Both steel and titanium, bracelet at the bottom of the page:

https://www.boderry.com/collections/urban-series

This site accepts Paypal, AliExpress doesn't.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

thanx for the link


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Apexrare is releasing an Alphinist Homage
https://wrwatches.com/collections/apexrare-collections/products/apexrare-alpinist-homage






















99% sure it is produced by LUGYOU/Cronos, the same OEM that produces much of San Martin's current line-up.

On a sidenote,
Found these Affordable dress watches on Good-stuff's site
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Fiyta-Classic-series-automatic-wristwatch-WGA1010WHB_p_545.html















https://www.good-stuffs.com/Fiyta-Classic-series-automatic-wristwatch-WGA1010WWB_p_544.html







https://www.good-stuffs.com/Fiyta-Classic-series-automatic-wristwatch-WGA1010PSR_p_547.html









*Bauhaus section:*
Rare 38.5mm Affordable powered by a Beijing watch movement SA1000B6 instead of a Sea-gull ST-17
https://www.good-stuffs.com/Rosa-Rugosa-classic-2010-automatic-wristwatch-OEM-by-BWAF_p_283.html








https://www.good-stuffs.com/Classic-Sea-Gull-automatic-wrist-watch-ST17-Bauhaus-edition_p_221.html








https://www.good-stuffs.com/Sea-Gull-automatic-wrist-watch-ST17-Bauhaus-edition-2016_p_268.html


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

leastonh said:


> There are some interesting watches on that site. Are they ok to deal with? I've never heard of them before.


They are pretty much the only site outside of China that sells these watches.
Most people on here got their Shanghai through them, by their accounts they are all right to deal with


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Desk-bound said:
> 
> 
> > Nearly every Chinese VCM or VCM Remake is 36mm.
> ...


It is a well known and established site. I used PayPal to buy from them. Took about two three weeks shipping to Germany. Pre-corona times.
In the Chinese watches subforum same give them a flack because they don't want meet in person with some Western expat (as someone doing business in Sea, I would do the same, better avoid some random other expats) they sell some watches that can be found cheaper on taobao, a Chinese website (that is basic business) and they have some 1963 chronograph in stock that looks like 1963 chrono by HK Ed. They ask them to stop selling them but got ignored.

I have no problem buying from them. Have already one watch in mind, but then I notice that it looks like it has just some flat crystal. That can look a bit boring. Other cheap shanghai watches there have that beautiful old school domed acrylic crystal.


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

Kieranz said:


> My pagani design gmt arrived today. Wow what a disappointment! The bezel is misaligned and the cyclops is slanted. My wife who couldn't give a monkeys about watches said unprompted that it looks wonky. What a turkey!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My one and only Pagani Design watch, an automatic, looks ok, but it has absolutely no power reserve. I think I might keep it ticking, if I took up knitting 24/7. I do not think I'll be buying any more Paganis. Possibly it is unfair, but it left a bad taste.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Hoonnu said:


> My one and only Pagani Design watch, an automatic, looks ok, but it has absolutely no power reserve. I think I might keep it ticking, if I took up knitting 24/7. I do not think I'll be buying any more Paganis. Possibly it is unfair, but it left a bad taste.


In fairness they have been pretty good. They have offered to send a replacement once I return the first one and will refund the cost of postage to me. I think I might just ask for a refund though as I have lost confidence somewhat.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

leastonh said:


> There are some interesting watches on that site. Are they ok to deal with? I've never heard of them before.





Desk-bound said:


> They are pretty much the only site outside of China that sells these watches.
> Most people on here got their Shanghai through them, by their accounts they are all right to deal with


Yes, Times International despite their strange website name https://www.good-stuffs.com are all right.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/times-international-good-stuffs-4910541.html


----------



## nitio (Mar 7, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Apexrare is releasing an Alphinist Homage
> https://wrwatches.com/collections/apexrare-collections/products/apexrare-alpinist-homage


Looks good. Will take a closer look later



Desk-bound said:


> Rare 38.5mm Affordable powered by a Beijing watch movement SA1000B6 instead of a Sea-gull ST-17


Finally a case of "weird english" but in Portuguese. Rosa Rugosa can be roughly translated to Rugged Rose. Or Rough Rose. Or even Wrinkly Rose, you know, like old people wrinkles.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

The Youtube channel The Watcher has a first quick look at the blue steeldive 1970 Cpt Willard.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> They are pretty much the only site outside of China that sells these watches.
> Most people on here got their Shanghai through them, by their accounts they are all right to deal with





mougino said:


> Yes, Times International despite their strange website name https://www.good-stuffs.com are all right.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/times-international-good-stuffs-4910541.html


Thanks for the reassurances. It's always tricky with a supplier you don't know. I had a nosey earlier and there were some nice looking watches for not a lot of money there.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

This Steeldive "SUMO" is really awesome. 
Well finished case with drilled lugs, sapphire crystal, smooth operating bezel with ceramic insert, signed screw-down crown, 200m water resistance, screw-down case back, excellent lume, no misalignment whatsoever and a reliable NH35A movement. 
108€ all included from Alibaba.

A curved end links steel bracelet should be available within 3-4 months according to the seller.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> In fairness they have been pretty good. They have offered to send a replacement once I return the first one and will refund the cost of postage to me. I think I might just ask for a refund though as I have lost confidence somewhat.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 2+1 paganis.
The first was a tag aquaracer black pvd homage. Looks are great, the strap adequate for the 50 euro price BUT the movement was problematic from start. Most of the times, no matter if it is fully wound it stops just after midnight. A few times it continues without a problem. So, for me it isn't a big deal. I will probably get a spare movement (~10 euros) to change at some point, but since I usually wear it for just a day at a time it is ok.
The second was the submariner homage. No problem whatsoever, I have swam multiple times without trouble, specs are great. The only disappointment is that the lug width is in reality 21mm and not 20mm and for some of the straps I have it shows. Minor problem only because it was advertised as a 20mm lug width.
The third is a green tag autavia homage. This is in the mail for the past 89 days with the last tracking message back in March 30th. I don't know if I am ever getting it, but I have filed a dispute to get a refund since 90 days are practically over and there is no update in the tracking system. This is from Pagani Store.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I have noticed that I am suddenly getting lots of straight up fakes popping up on AliExpress. This is the first time I have seen this appear In such an overt way









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

@oinofilo that Steeldive Sumo looks amazing! I think I'll be buying one when they have the steel bracelet available.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Kieranz said:


> I have noticed that I am suddenly getting lots of straight up fakes popping up on AliExpress. This is the first time I have seen this appear In such an overt way
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's been happening on the full version of the site for the last few weeks (I rarely use the mobile version) :-s


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> @oinofilo that Steeldive Sumo looks amazing! I think I'll be buying one when they have the steel bracelet available.


Me too it looks really great!

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel for the Escapement Time Flieger.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> I have noticed that I am suddenly getting lots of straight up fakes popping up on AliExpress. This is the first time I have seen this appear In such an overt way
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm getting tonnes of ads for blatant fakes - the sellers aren't even trying to hide it. Also, lot of fake apparel. It super annoying and a backwards step to the old dodgy days. If the site and also logistics doesn't improve, I'm out until Singles Day in November.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel for the Escapement Time Flieger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review, I've been waiting for this one and it was worth the wait. What a fantastic flieger!

The screw down crown was totally unexpected and that blue lume looks absolutely awesome. All in all, a very impressive watch. I love that they brushed the bezel instead of leaving it a polished scratch magnet (I'm looking at you, Hamilton!) 

I'm glad the lug to lug is 50mm. The side effect of a thick leather strap for me is that the initial stiffness often lifts the watch off the wrist. It's a pain and one reason I rarely wear leather straps.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel for the Escapement Time Flieger.


Also has a 2824-2 version of the same watch for + $200usd. Personally I'd go for that one and pull the autowind bridge to turn it into a hand wind 2804, but I've already got 2 fliegers, one of which is a hand wind.

Judging from the blue tint on the crystal in the video it appears to have some AR coating.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel for the Escapement Time Flieger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review, looks great. For £83 I think it's the top contended if I wanted a flieger off Ali. How does the quality compare to Steeldive or San Martin fliegers?


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Anyone else find this upsetting?
Kickstarter campaign for devo watch.

$270 for a steel dive available for $130 during last weeks sale








https://www.kickstarter.com/project...a-watch-for-the-everyday-explorer/description


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I saw the same happen with Steeldive's Fifty Fathoms homage. They will be called out in no time, especially now that SD has gotten more popular. 

I suppose it does go to show how great the value of SD is.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone else find this upsetting? ... * devo watch*. $270 for a steel dive available for $130 during last weeks sale


Why is it upsetting? Why not just not buy it?


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Thanks for the review, looks great. For £83 I think it's the top contended if I wanted a flieger off Ali. How does the quality compare to Steeldive or San Martin fliegers?


San Martin doesn't have blued hands or onion crown. It is smaller, 40mm.

That escapement time indeed looks like the best, only thing is the 42mm... Will look like a giant hockey puck on my tiny wrist....

Does anybody know: Is the puck effect less with a busy dial like the B uhrwerk?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Schaffelaer said:


> ...Does anybody know: Is the puck effect less with a busy dial like the B uhrwerk?


I don't know about the dial, but I'd imagine the side-profile would contribute a fair bit to any puck-iness?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Thanks for the review, looks great. For £83 I think it's the top contended if I wanted a flieger off Ali. How does the quality compare to Steeldive or San Martin fliegers?


Judging from his review it appears as if the quality is similar. It looks more like the biggest differences are going to be with the design although I wouldn't be surprised if the cases come from the same source. The ET has the big onion crown and a stepped strap, both of which are found on some of the big name fliegers. It also lacks a date function which I think is a plus. There's a few different options of movements. I think the SM gives you the option of NH3X, SW200, PT5000, or quartz while the ET has a couple of ETA offerings including the 6498, which I particularly think is a great movement for a flieger. The ET strikes me as a bit more old school.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Notathome said:


> I think they changed the hands on black Shanghai Kontiki :think:
> View attachment 15236293


and on the blue as well. only the white has the "old" hands
and imho olds looked way better
have a black one, love it


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Thanks for the review, looks great. For £83 I think it's the top contended if I wanted a flieger off Ali. How does the quality compare to Steeldive or San Martin fliegers?


I don't actually the SD or SM to be able to compare them. The closest thing I have is my bronze SD1948. Comparing it to that I'd say that the ET is slightly better quality overall. It's more on the level of SM. 
Hopefully this answer is sufficient.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

StephenR said:


> I asked this on the Ali-Straps thread, but just incase...
> 
> Has anyone tried thisHENGRC Croc strap?
> 
> ...


dont find that ali strap thread. a link please. thank you


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> dont find that ali strap thread. a link please. thank you


https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=51921107


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Hoonnu said:


> My one and only Pagani Design watch, an automatic, looks ok, but it has absolutely no power reserve. I think I might keep it ticking, if I took up knitting 24/7. I do not think I'll be buying any more Paganis. Possibly it is unfair, but it left a bad taste.


It's a bit hit and miss then. My one and only pagani is a dream. Great quality, no issues with alignment or anything and the power reserve surprised me as it runs longer than most of my other automatics.


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone else find this upsetting?
> Kickstarter campaign for devo watch.
> 
> $270 for a steel dive available for $130 during last weeks sale
> ...


Upsetting to see marks getting fleeced? In some circumstances maybe, not so much this particular one.

If it does really bother you though, you could always back the KS project, leave a comment, and then cancel your pledge!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> john_marston said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the review, looks great. For £83 I think it's the top contended if I wanted a flieger off Ali. How does the quality compare to Steeldive or San Martin fliegers?
> ...


My guess is that the bronze SD flieger has the same dimensions than the SS SD.

Could you do a photo of both watches next to each other, front and side profile. So we can get an idea how they compare size and shape wise. Photo tells more than just reading about diameters.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> That escapement time indeed looks like the best, only thing is the 42mm... Will look like a giant hockey puck on my tiny wrist....
> 
> Does anybody know: Is the puck effect less with a busy dial like the B uhrwerk?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Probably looks more like a saucer on a small wrist. I don't think the busyness of the b-dial will it make look smaller. It is still flat, all dial. Case shapes and bezels can make watches look smaller, imho.

I have a small wrist as well, maybe we can get away with these fliegers as they are supposed to be oversized. My first reaction to the 39mm steeldive flieger was: "Wow its big, and its all dial".A 013 was my daily before.

This ET b-dial does so many things right, the blue hands, in the right size. The hour hand doesn't overreach the hour track as on other Ali fliegers. That nicely shaped crown that is screwed down too and the price. 
As other movement option include some Swiss choices and not some Chinese mickey mouse $15 cheaper than the basic Japan import movement, the case, hands, dial and lume are probably a higher quality then on those Parnis and Corgeuts. Only concerns about the size hold me back.


----------



## ibisuk (Dec 27, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Apexrare is releasing an Alphinist Homage
> https://wrwatches.com/collections/apexrare-collections/products/apexrare-alpinist-homage
> View attachment 15237707
> 
> ...


I'd be all over the black one if it came on a quality oyster bracelet.

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ian_61 said:


> Upsetting to see marks getting fleeced? In some circumstances maybe, not so much this particular one.
> 
> If it does really bother you though, you could always back the KS project, leave a comment, and then cancel your pledge!


I figured it was capitalism at its finest. If they can sell those watches on KS for that kind of money, good for them. I wish I'd thought of it!


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone else find this upsetting?
> Kickstarter campaign for devo watch.
> 
> $270 for a steel dive available for $130 during last weeks sale
> ...


Well, but here you can also get a softshell jacket to go with your watch.....


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

oinofilo said:


> View attachment 15238163
> 
> View attachment 15238165
> 
> ...


Looks great, but I won't be able to go past the "GREENmarine" on a blue watch. Otherwise, wow


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Sarosto said:


> Looks great, but I won't be able to go past the "GREENmarine" on a blue watch. Otherwise, wow


The green version should satisfy you.;-)


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> The green version should satisfy you.;-)


My thoughts are to order the sterile version and use a waterslide decal to brand the dial with your own logo or a Seiko logo if that's your thing . cheaper than ordering a custom dial and replacing it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> San Martin doesn't have blued hands or onion crown. It is smaller, 40mm.
> 
> That escapement time indeed looks like the best, only thing is the 42mm... Will look like a giant hockey puck on my tiny wrist....
> 
> Does anybody know: Is the puck effect less with a busy dial like the B uhrwerk?


I'm not sure what size your wrist is. Mine is 7" on a good day. Personally I don't mind large watches and I have a few as large as 44mm. The thing about the flieger is the original specification was for a case size of 55mm. If you've ever seen an original WWII issue flieger, they dwarf pretty much anything you can buy today. Personally I think fliegers in the 40mm and smaller just don't look right regardless of your wrist size. Naturally the original ones were derived from pocket watch movements, but that's not the only reason why they were so big. They could certainly had made them smaller as smaller accurate movements were widely available. They were so big because legibility was paramount. The flieger was first and foremost a navigation tool made to be legible in all sorts of conditions much in the same way cockpit instrumentation was. So all things being equal, a flieger just looks better larger on a small wrist compared to something of equivalent case size like a dive watch, at least for my tastes anyway.

If you look at two of my fliegers the one on the left looks much larger than the one on the right. In fact it is larger, but the case size differs by only 1mm (44 vs 43). It looks considerably larger because the numbers are bigger, the dial is perhaps more than 1mm larger, and the lug width is 22 vs 20mm. In terms of how they wear, the one on the right wears much larger than the one on the left. The reason is because there's no curvature to the case and not much on the lugs, the lugtip-to-lugtip distance is longer for the one on the right (51 vs 53).

I think if you have any desire to try a larger watch than you might otherwise, this one is the one to get. It has a nicely curved lugs, the numbers are smaller than some fliegers, the height isn't that much, the dial appears to be smaller than some, the lugtip-to-lugtip is only 50mm, and the lug width is only 20mm. It also comes with what looks like a quite nice strap, so it's going to feel more comfortable on a smaller wrist. It's going to look and wear a bit smaller compared to say the Laco FL23883 and similar fliegers at the same case size.

Quite a few 40mm and even smaller watches have a lugtip-to-lugtip of 50mm so you might even already own one that is close to that. Now if your wrist is really small at around 6", then this might not be for you as at some point the lugs are going to hang over your wrist which is never a good thing.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone else find this upsetting?
> Kickstarter campaign for devo watch.
> 
> $270 for a steel dive available for $130 during last weeks sale
> ...


Should at least be red!


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm not sure what size your wrist is. Mine is 7" on a good day. Personally I don't mind large watches and I have a few as large as 44mm. The thing about the flieger is the original specification was for a case size of 55mm. If you've ever seen an original WWII issue flieger, they dwarf pretty much anything you can buy today. Personally I think fliegers in the 40mm and smaller just don't look right regardless of your wrist size. Naturally the original ones were derived from pocket watch movements, but that's not the only reason why they were so big. They could certainly had made them smaller as smaller accurate movements were widely available. They were so big because legibility was paramount. The flieger was first and foremost a navigation tool made to be legible in all sorts of conditions much in the same way cockpit instrumentation was. So all things being equal, a flieger just looks better larger on a small wrist compared to something of equivalent case size like a dive watch, at least for my tastes anyway.
> 
> If you look at two of my fliegers the one on the left looks much larger than the one on the right. In fact it is larger, but the case size differs by only 1mm (44 vs 43). It looks considerably larger because the numbers are bigger, the dial is perhaps more than 1mm larger, and the lug width is 22 vs 20mm. In terms of how they wear, the one on the right wears much larger than the one on the left. The reason is because there's no curvature to the case and not much on the lugs, the lugtip-to-lugtip distance is longer for the one on the right (51 vs 53).
> 
> ...


Thanks dfwcowboy, some great points. Indeed l2l is a key size on how a watch looks on the wrist. My wrist is indeed small, but 48-50 I can pull off. I have a corgeut railmaster homage, which you can compare pretty well to a flieger imo. The size on the wrist is fine, I just find the dial appear so large. That's what makes divers so great I think: you can where huge, "manly" case sizes, but still the dial looks in a good size, thanks to the relatively large bezel.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

My 1st Pagani arrived today. £55 so not going to complain. See how accurate it is after a couple of days


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

sidders54 said:


> My 1st Pagani arrived today. £55 so not going to complain. See how accurate it is after a couple of days


Is this the new 40mm?

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
https://www.instagram.com/m_c.ph/


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

This one looks interesting, VK movement, I don't mind the black w/orange hands version...

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8muXeO


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> This one looks interesting, VK movement, I don't mind the black w/orange hands version...
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8muXeO


This is an homage to the Omega 'Speedy Tuesday' Ultraman: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-omega-speedmaster-speedy-tuesday-2-ultraman


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> This is an homage to the Omega 'Speedy Tuesday' Ultraman: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-omega-speedmaster-speedy-tuesday-2-ultraman


Cool, I like it! I've looked at a few Speedy homages over the years but was only recently able to pinpoint what it was I like about the original (uhhh, besides 'everything'?!). I only just twigged that the bezels on most of the homages are significantly wider than the original, which just makes them look, I don't know, a bit 'soft'? As though the original is a lean-machine, and the homages just ate too many Christmas pies...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> StephenR said:
> 
> 
> > This one looks interesting, VK movement, I don't mind the black w/orange hands version...
> ...


It is the Racing Master with two subdial.

Bomax copied also the two hands on the 3'clock subdial. Doubt that they work the same as on the Omega.








Pic is not mine, but from the article linked below

https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-omega-speedmaster-racing-master-chronometer

Edit to add: it is also a bit unclear if there is a Miyota or a Vk63 /64 inside. I dropped the seller a line.

The have also a tudor snowflakes hands chrono in store. If memory saves me right some other members here where very unsatisfied with their watch. I think it was that the chrono hand was always off after resetting.

They have also these €30 sterile dial Daytona in stock. Finishing on the case and the bracelet is a bit cheap, like €30 cheap and not as good as on my Parnis Vk mechaquartz. But these €30 have mechaquartz inside and sapphire crystal

Not sure what to expect from a bomax. Looks like they have the same acrylic crystal like the corgeut speedmaster. It's nice, because it's domed.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

StephenR said:


> This one looks interesting, VK movement, I don't mind the black w/orange hands version...
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8muXeO


Great find. I like the texture of the sub dials on the reverse panda

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Is this the new 40mm?
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers
> 
> ...


No it's the 43mm


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found the Shanghai Watchshop on Aliexpress
https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5876139

Playshark 42mm Aquatimer for $250 if anyone wants it
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001091761862.html
From past posters, it is purported to be the best diver put out by L.Eternity and probably the best one on Ali at the moment.
Though the reason why it was never too popular being it being 'too close' of a homage to the 44mm IWC Aquatimer and it became forgotten






















Cheaper than the Official Site.

Specsheet:
Movement: ST-2130
Glass: Sapphire glass
Case/strap material: 316L stainless steel
Bezel: Dual-lumed Sapphire bezel
Water-rating: 20ATM
Case Diameter: 42mm
Thickness: 11mm
Band Width: 22mm


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanx for the Homax it s a great find


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

N.Caffrey said:


> Anyone else find this upsetting?
> Kickstarter campaign for devo watch.
> 
> $270 for a steel dive available for $130 during last weeks sale
> ...


How is that anymore upsetting than all the Chinese watches being sold under fake brands on Facebook, for triple and quadruple their AliEx prices?

It's called "Free Enterprise", but also, most people would rather buy from a dodgy seller on Facebook or Kickstarter, than deal with a Chinese e-commerce site. Go figure!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

leastonh said:


> There are some interesting watches on that site. Are they ok to deal with? I've never heard of them before.


I haven't bought from them, but I understand they are pretty good with deliveries.

The issue is that like many Chinese sites, a respect for Intellectual Property rights is totally absent, and some people claim they have some fake/grey market models of Chinese brand Special Edition models. Specifically, some of their Sea-Gull models may not be 100% genuine. They also sell some 1963 models that HKED claims as their own, unique versions. I assume HKED's OEM is selling them out the back door, and isn't living up to any exclusive production deal they may have?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> It's called "Free Enterprise"


Exists: a great Chinese product that could be sold at 3x the price on a western website
Dodgy sellers:


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> I haven't bought from them, but I understand they are pretty good with deliveries.
> 
> The issue is that like many Chinese sites, a respect for Intellectual Property rights is totally absent, and some people claim they have some fake/grey market models of Chinese brand Special Edition models. Specifically, some of their Sea-Gull models may not be 100% genuine. They also sell some 1963 models that HKED claims as their own, unique versions. I assume HKED's OEM is selling them out the back door, and isn't living up to any exclusive production deal they may have?


Thanks HoustonReal. I don't mind grey market (not fake) versions of watches and have a few, just not from anyone in China. There are half a dozen on the site I'd quite like and am going to order one to begin with.


----------



## cagatay1903 (Feb 4, 2015)

StephenR said:


> This one looks interesting, VK movement, I don't mind the black w/orange hands version...
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8muXeO


thnks for this watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Found the Shanghai Watchshop on Aliexpress
> https://www.aliexpress.com/store/5876139
> 
> Playshark 42mm Aquatimer for $250 if anyone wants it
> ...


At $250, it doesn't have an ISO rating, and the price is getting pretty close to the Sea-Gull Ocean Star ($315) and Beijing Red Star ($285) divers.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I contacted them on April 15th and they said it was an ST19 but maybe it is, maybe it isn't as they said the watch was yet to be produced...


I don't know of an ST19 version that would work. I got a silver dial, 6139 for my 10th birthday. I would love one, but $450 and they are using the _*Worn & Wound*_ pictures of a real 1970's Seiko? There is no single register at 6H, mechanical, automatic, or even quartz, chronograph movement in current production.

There are other features of the 6139 Pogue that would be extremely difficult to reproduce, like the internal, rotating bezel/chapter ring.

Seiko won't ever produce a reissue, because they don't have a current caliber that would substitute in.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

I wish that the Chinese would make a Pogue 6139 homage. If it’s as good as the 6105 homage, it would be a big hit and many people would buy it.


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## Georgewg (Dec 31, 2018)

I wish that the Chinese would make a Pogue 6139 homage. If it’s as good as the 6105 homage, it would be a big hit and many people would buy it.


The great John Holmes wears a digital watch and Ron Jeremy wears Crocs.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

mougino said:


> This is an homage to the Omega 'Speedy Tuesday' Ultraman: https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/the-omega-speedmaster-speedy-tuesday-2-ultraman


The omega looks great. A bit "flashy" but not so much that it's loud and attention grabbing. The Bomax looks good too.

One of the things that boggles my mind....why do manufacturers make the hands so short. We buy watches that are accurate down to seconds a month, but the second hand are 1/4" away from them. Same thing for the minute hands. Omega does if beautifully. Seiko does it miserably. Two Seiko I like, but both irk me with the short hands.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

That Bomax Racing Master seems to have a Vk63 inside and not a miyota. Still not 100% sure about it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Spartans said:


> The omega looks great. A bit "flashy" but not so much that it's loud and attention grabbing. The Bomax looks good too.
> 
> One of the things that boggles my mind....why do manufacturers make the hands so short. We buy watches that are accurate down to seconds a month, but the second hand are 1/4" away from them. Same thing for the minute hands. Omega does if beautifully. Seiko does it miserably. Two Seiko I like, but both irk me with the short hands.


Funnily enough I have a Ventus Northstar that drives me potty when trying to set the time. The minute hand is really wide and a couple of mm too long and all but obscures the indices. So, setting time correctly is a bit faffy.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I heard rumors that a Steeldive 62MAS should be available shortly.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

spacecat said:


> That Bomax Racing Master seems to have a Vk63 inside and not a miyota. Still not 100% sure about it.
> 
> View attachment 15243825


Interesting, thanks for taking the time to look into that!


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

spacecat said:


> I watch a couple of other batman pagani reviews and also batman Parnis reviews. Not all ceramic Batman's seems to suffer from this, but a huge chunk. This is so hard to unsee once you spot it. If the words make the round a lot of people will become unhappy.
> 
> Thanks god I went old school. Hail to the aluminium pepsi masterclass.
> 
> ...


They've said I can return it and they'll send me another but have to look at how much its gonna cost to ship back to China though


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

oinofilo said:


> I heard rumors that a Steeldive 62MAS should be available shortly.


Any info on the size?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today i recevied my new Corgeut Black Bay GMT


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

leastonh said:


> Funnily enough I have a Ventus Northstar that drives me potty when trying to set the time. The minute hand is really wide and a couple of mm too long and all but obscures the indices. So, setting time correctly is a bit faffy.


Just looked them up and you're right. That's even worse then short hands. Why on earth would they do that?

The Seikos i mention are going to stay "unbought" because of the short hands. Besides being hard to match "4mm longer" hands, I'm not going to try to change them myself. So paying $30-$40 on a $100 watch is dumb.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Spartans said:


> ... short hands. Why on earth would they do that?
> The Seikos i mention are going to stay "unbought" because of the short hands.....


Death to short hands, and to those who make / use them !! 
And some sort of incarceration for those who like them! :-!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Spartans said:


> Just looked them up and you're right. That's even worse then short hands. Why on earth would they do that?
> 
> The Seikos i mention are going to stay "unbought" because of the short hands. Besides being hard to match "4mm longer" hands, I'm not going to try to change them myself. So paying $30-$40 on a $100 watch is dumb.


This pic highlights it perfectly for anyone who doesn't know the Northstar. Not my pic, but you can see the problem. A fat minute hand that leaves less than 1mm of the indices visible and it makes for an exercise in frustration setting the watch. Don't get me wrong, I love the Northstar, it's a fab watch. I just wish they'd used a shorter hand.








Short hands are just as difficult, I know. You'd think the designers would pick this up fairly quickly in renders or prototypes.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

cuica said:


> Any info on the size?


Just it is coming soon.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi, I have one of these. It's the lighter off-white version with two sub-dials (pic below). I bought from another store which has raised price now: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33029964784.html

*It is NOT a VK movement.

*The store I bought from was also confusing about which movement the watches used. They seem to offer two different spec'd watch models in various colours. Should probably have each model in separate listing. Anyway, in the end, I decided the watches offered with 3 sub-dials _might _be VK, but the watches with two sub-dials are miyota. The one I received was a regular "tick, tick" movement with one tick per second.

By the way, I like the watch. Dial looks great. Main thing that bothered me about it though is the case back is unnecessarily protruding (as if there was a big real auto-chrono movement in there) and it makes the overall watch height really thick for a quartz. Also, be aware that the "two" hands on the right side sub-dial don't do anything special like the real Omega version would.












StephenR said:


> This one looks interesting, VK movement, I don't mind the black w/orange hands version...
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d8muXeO


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

TayTay said:


> ... Also, be aware that the "two" hands on the right side sub-dial don't do anything special like the real Omega version would.


What do those two hands indicate then?


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Today i recevied my new Corgeut Black Bay GMT


And your thoughts are?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Has anyone seen a case that will work with a 30mm dial? Its for a no name watch that I picked up in a lot that I might mod.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Green Squale homage released 
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1979-New-Arriva-2020-Upgraded-Version_1600071327856.html





























Ploprof has been confirmed to be in the works (may or may not be launched in 2 months and in heavily limited quantities)











































Specsheet:
Movement: Seiko NH-35A
Case material: 316L stainless steel
Case diameter: 45mm
Lug-to-lug:55mm
Thickness: 15mm (Inclusive of glass)
Lug-to-lug: 22mm
Glass: Sapphire


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Ploprof has been confirmed to be in the works (may or may not be launched in 2 months and in heavily limited quantities)


Now THAT would be interesting! What's your source pls?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> Now THAT would be interesting! What's your source pls?


Source:
Guangzhou Qiin's Factory Outlet on Taobao
https://item.taobao.com/item.htm?spm=a1z10.5-c.w4002-1180042084.10.78726c85PpFtn0&id=595938269639

Excerpt:
画图纸中（3D图已出，在画施工图），预计两个月后交货

Translation:
The 3D detail drawings have been completed, now starting on the assembly/construction drawings.
ETA for 1st batch: 2 Months

Cost: $350/+


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> And your thoughts are?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A very great watch ! I love it


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Any more news on those San Martin/Steeldive Monsters?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> Case material: 316L stainless steel


This is gonna weigh a ton lol


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Death to short hands, and to those who make / use them !!
> And some sort of incarceration for those who like them! :-!


I think it's p*n*s envy..... :-x


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

leastonh said:


> This pic highlights it perfectly for anyone who doesn't know the Northstar. Not my pic, but you can see the problem. A fat minute hand that leaves less than 1mm of the indices visible and it makes for an exercise in frustration setting the watch. Don't get me wrong, I love the Northstar, it's a fab watch. I just wish they'd used a shorter hand.
> View attachment 15244775
> 
> 
> Short hands are just as difficult, I know. You'd think the designers would pick this up fairly quickly in renders or prototypes.


I can understand no attention to detail on a Chinese "homage" but what about Seiko? Are their designer extra stupid or do the think that it's a fashion statement? You look at something like an Omega and the hands are just right, because they paid attention.

Then there is the "skeleton" hands. Really? I thought the purpose of a watch is to tell time...at a glance. There is a Tissot I really like. Titanium, chrono, perfect size....and some tiny sticks cobbled together to tell time. Easy enough to change those hands but then, out goes the warranty and now I have a bastardized Tossit.....


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

TayTay said:


> Also, be aware that the "two" hands on the right side sub-dial don't do anything special like the real Omega version would.


I just realized it's not a chrono. Annd fake buttons too?

I liked the style...but that watch has zippo substance.

Oh well.....


----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

Could anyone recommend a decent demagnetizer on Ali? I see a few different types but I'm not sure what to look for.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Spartans said:


> I just realized it's not a chrono. Annd fake buttons too?
> 
> I liked the style...but that watch has zippo substance.
> 
> Oh well.....


Umm, no?

I don't know the exact definition of "chrono" and I'm not about to go look it up either, but this is definitely not one of those multifunction watches pretending to be a chronograph. The pushers operate like a normal chronograph to start/stop/reset the timing function.

If you look at pics, you can see what the sub-dials do based on the scale (e.g. left dial is from 1-60, so that will be minute timer). It might not be an amazingly precise chronograph, but it still is one in my opinion. I would have mentioned if the sub-dials were just for show.

About the right side sub-dial, I think it is for 24hr time or other time zones perhaps. Probably a rough approximation of what the actual Omega's functions are. Honestly, I have too many watches and I'm too busy to even look into it any closer though. I mainly bought it for the style, which is likely why most people buy a replica of a known brand. But, it seems to have a decent quality Miyota chrono movement too which is also appreciated.

In my opinion, I wouldn't write this one off so quickly. I don't think "zippo substance" is accurate. lol, don't dis my watch!

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/33033042273.html


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

#Aliexpress € 7,54 23%OFF | Zjchao Horloge Demagnetizer Mechanische Quartz Horloge Reparatie Tool Elektrische Professionele Demagnetiseren Tool Voor Horlogemaker Eu Plug
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSHajwo

Can't compare, just bought this one, works like a charm as far as I can tell, I had a magnetised Seiko 5, was fixed in the blink of an eye.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

vintorez said:


> Could anyone recommend a decent demagnetizer on Ali? I see a few different types but I'm not sure what to look for.





Schaffelaer said:


> #Aliexpress € 7,54 23%OFF | Zjchao Horloge Demagnetizer Mechanische Quartz Horloge Reparatie Tool Elektrische Professionele Demagnetiseren Tool Voor Horlogemaker Eu Plug
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dSHajwo
> 
> Can't compare, just bought this one, works like a charm as far as I can tell, I had a magnetised Seiko 5, was fixed in the blink of an eye.
> ...


I ordered the same one but it arrived in pieces, the protection was inexistent. I would recommend giving special instructions to the seller on that matter.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Spartans said:


> I can understand no attention to detail on a Chinese "homage" but what about Seiko? Are their designer extra stupid or do the think that it's a fashion statement? You look at something like an Omega and the hands are just right, because they paid attention.


You're right, Seiko gets it so wrong sometimes...


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

vintorez said:


> Could anyone recommend a decent demagnetizer on Ali? I see a few different types but I'm not sure what to look for.


I got one off eBay for £6.99 plus £2.99 postage. Works fine

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/353081630980


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm not sure what this one on Alibaba is supposed to be an homage of: the hands and indices are reminiscent of a Seiko Monster, but not the case?








Anyway (if it's real of course) at 90€ a pop it's really interesting...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I'm not sure what this one on Alibaba is supposed to be an homage of: the hands and indices are reminiscent of a Seiko Monster, but not the case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a Zelos.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

mougino said:


> I'm not sure what this one on Alibaba is supposed to be an homage of: the hands and indices are reminiscent of a Seiko Monster, but not the case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like that. Shame it's day/date otherwise would have taken the plunge


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

mougino said:


> I'm not sure what this one on Alibaba is supposed to be an homage of: the hands and indices are reminiscent of a Seiko Monster, but not the case?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I like it. I also wish it wasn't a day/date but they do have options so I'm going to see what they will do. I'm checking into a bronze with meteorite dial.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

vintorez said:


> Could anyone recommend a decent demagnetizer on Ali? I see a few different types but I'm not sure what to look for.


I can't recommend a seller for this as I got mine on ebay. There are loads of these on AliEx. It does work, but there's a weird technique and lots of trial and error to get it to demagnetise rather than increase the magnetism of a watch. I'd recommend using it with a magnetic field measuring app on your mobile (oh, and a Timegrapher also helps a lot too).


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

vintorez said:


> Could anyone recommend a decent demagnetizer on Ali? I see a few different types but I'm not sure what to look for.


I have one that looks like this one which I think is the better type. Mine is 110v. You'll probably need the 230v model.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000283964280.html


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> It looks like a Zelos.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/no1viperwatchreviews


Definitely a Zelos Hammerhead. Maybe a factory previously working with Elshan?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Some lume experts certainly practiced on the Steeldives i saw above, this looks so good you don't need light anymore at night 
What is the best lume in your opinion ? (i saw superluminova in red just above for the one posted by mougino , not a Steeldive though ..., but is Xray power included ?  ) .
Is this what Steeldives usually use ? (on Ali Baba they say "Hands: Super Lume" )

I'd like to practice lume experiences on cheap watches.

e.g : Like this one here, It looks good, doesn't it ? : https://www.alibaba.com/product-det...spm=a2700.galleryofferlist.0.0.760a235dhdv7Oe

It has green on the dial and blue on the bezel !

Would you recommend a seller for lume ?

Btw : Watch out : Some models are with _upgraded_ versions available : thicker sapphire and logo on crown : 2020 Upgraded Version
e.g : https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/SD1979-New-Arriva-2020-Upgraded-Version_1600071327856.html

Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

dup


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

For AliBaba clients : Are you ordering with alibaba with the same account than in Aliexpress ?
Thanks


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

TayTay said:


> Spartans said:
> 
> 
> > I just realized it's not a chrono. Annd fake buttons too?
> ...


There are Miyota mechaquartz chrono out there, like in Dan Henry watches for example. They work similar to seikos VK6x.

What happens if you push the upper button? Big seconds hand starts running, I guess. In one tick per second or more like four ticks per second? How does the hand behave when it you press the reset button at 4 o'clock? Does the hand snap back to 00 in a split of a second or does it just runs faster and completes on round until it stops at 12?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> For AliBaba clients : Are you ordering with alibaba with the same account than in Aliexpress ?
> Thanks


Yes that's what I did.


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

sidders54 said:


> My 1st Pagani arrived today. £55 so not going to complain. See how accurate it is after a couple of days


Impressed with accuracy so far. +3 seconds after 2 days. Was -7 when put in box yesterday so some variation. Not expecting COSC standards but hope it keeps this up


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

spacecat said:


> There are Miyota mechaquartz chrono out there, like in Dan Henry watches for example. They work similar to seikos VK6x.
> 
> What happens if you push the upper button? Big seconds hand starts running, I guess. In one tick per second or more like four ticks per second? How does the hand behave when it you press the reset button at 4 o'clock? Does the hand snap back to 00 in a split of a second or does it just runs faster and completes on round until it stops at 12?


On Miyota the seconds hand reset is just fast completing the rotation back to 12. No instant snapping back like Seiko. I like the Miyotas better though, all the subdials actually serve a purpose, while the 24h subdial on Seiko VKs is absolutely useless. I passed on so many watches because of this.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

TayTay said:


> Umm, no?
> 
> I don't know the exact definition of "chrono" and I'm not about to go look it up either, but this is definitely not one of those multifunction watches pretending to be a chronograph. The pushers operate like a normal chronograph to start/stop/reset the timing function.
> 
> ...


I think that looks like a decently functional watch too... at least it has a sub dial with readable minutes elapsed.

That is more then what you get with most of the VK watches on Alix. Look at most of the Speedmaster and Daytona models... yeah they have the chronograph movement with the running long seconds hand but then they use a non readable scale on tue minutes sub dial rendering the whole function useless ...

Maybe I am missing something here but how the heck do you read the minutes elapsed on one of these??









Not sure about your small dial at 3 though... Most would have a 24hr indicator there but not sure why there are 2 hands...

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

konax said:


> spacecat said:
> 
> 
> > There are Miyota mechaquartz chrono out there, like in Dan Henry watches for example. They work similar to seikos VK6x.
> ...


The question is how the Chrono function works on this watch. If it is a mecha quartz miyota or not.

The owner of this watch said previously it ticks like a quartz. And he was unsure about what the 3 o'clock subdials does. Probably not tenth of seconds like on some miyotas but 24 hr like on a Vk.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just received two of my orders from the recent AliExpress sale. They only took 9 days to arrive on the UK. 
No obvious issues upon first inspection.









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone need a watch that runs counter-clockwise?









16.88US $ 30% OFF|Men Quartz Watch Counterclockwise Backward Scale Oil Embossing Dial Waterproof Reverse Watch Leather Boy Student Men Watch - Couple Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

My Pagani GMT turned up today and I'm very pleased with it. Definitely feels a step up from the Alpha I used to have. 









Pros:
Looks great. 
Cyclops is fine 
Case feels very solid
Fantastic value

Cons:
Too much play in the bezel
Bracelet is too long for me (I have really skinny wrists) - so will wear it on NATO's or this rubber I had laying around.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

spacecat said:


> There are Miyota mechaquartz chrono out there, like in Dan Henry watches for example. They work similar to seikos VK6x.
> 
> What happens if you push the upper button? Big seconds hand starts running, I guess. In one tick per second or more like four ticks per second? How does the hand behave when it you press the reset button at 4 o'clock? Does the hand snap back to 00 in a split of a second or does it just runs faster and completes on round until it stops at 12?


Yes, 1 tick per second. No snap back reset. Not a Seiko VK. Doubt it's a Miyota mecha either. Seems like normal quartz. Works well enough for the low price.

BTW, although there seems to be a 99% chance your VK watch will arrive with a chrono seconds hand not properly aligned at 12, I still wanted to say that I personally prefer the overall size, quality, and style of my Pagani "Daytona" in white and my Corgeut "Speedy" in black.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

I'm new to the VK chronos and just recently picked up the Pagani Daytona and Corgeut Speedy. Both arrived with the chrono seconds perfectly aligned. I'm really impressed with both models.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

The Sd1979 looks really nice. Balanced bezel size, face looks great, like the crown position.....but it's an automatic. 

If it had a good quartz movement, I would take that over the Casio. But....with out my Amazon return blanket, I'd feel a bit naked....lol


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

TayTay said:


> Yes, 1 tick per second. No snap back reset. Not a Seiko VK. Doubt it's a Miyota mecha either. Seems like normal quartz. Works well enough for the low price.
> 
> BTW, although there seems to be a 99% chance your VK watch will arrive with a chrono seconds hand not properly aligned at 12, I still wanted to say that I personally prefer the overall size, quality, and style of my Pagani "Daytona" in white and my Corgeut "Speedy" in black.


Good to know these details, it's a relief as I lost the itch to get it. 
I already have two Parnis Vk (daytona/Bellytanker) got lucky with them in the alignment lottery and corgeut speedy in blue, which I haven't seen yet because I let it to be shipped to another country but then corona cancelled my summer migration plans.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Hello, has anyone found an Airking homage anywhere on AX?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

the pepsi pagani looks nice


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

dropmyload said:


> Hello, has anyone found an Airking homage anywhere on AX?


#Aliexpress US $68.60 30%OFF | 40mm Bliger sterile black dial luminous solid case sapphire glass automatic mens watch W2777








68.31US $ 31% OFF|40mm Bliger sterile black dial luminous solid case sapphire glass NH35 movement automatic mens top watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The in-app image search is perfect for finding such things


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Another day, another new arrival. A vintage style sterile Bliger.
I had a bit a nightmare getting one of the screws out though and ended up scratched the bracelet a bit, which is annoying.









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Need to source a Miyota 8215, any reliable source on Aliexpress? I want a genuine movement for a project.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Another day, another new arrival. A vintage style sterile Bliger.
> I had a bit a nightmare getting one of the screws out though and ended up scratched the bracelet a bit, which is annoying.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> ...


Enjoying your YT videos matey - subscribed


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Silverye said:


> Enjoying your YT videos matey - subscribed


Thanks mate. I've just uploaded the latest one now.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Thanks mate. I've just uploaded the latest one now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm away to watch it


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Silverye said:


> I'm away to watch it


Me too


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The video for the daytona is great but i prefer the Alpha Daytona Homage


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> The video for the daytona is great but i prefer the Alpha Daytona Homage


What is your rational for this. Is it the mechanical option or something else. Plus what is the case finishing like on the alpha. I have one of their explorers and the brushing is the so rough it looks like unfinished machining.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

That Alpha Daytona website and photos quality are pretty dire - not a good advertisement for the quality of the watch I fear.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I feel like Alpha is one of those homage/copy brands that was amazing 10+ years ago but are now a bit meh compared to the direct-from-China AliExpress/baba brands, and microbrands.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I feel like Alpha is one of those homage/copy brands that was amazing 10+ years ago but are now a bit meh compared to the direct-from-China AliExpress/baba brands, and microbrands.


The market really does seem to have moved forward/on a lot in recent years.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Agreed. The Pagani GMT homage I just got is way nicer than the Alpha one I used to have and cost the same. I think the movement is the same, but everything else is improved on the Pagani. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I feel like Alpha is one of those homage/copy brands that was amazing 10+ years ago but are now a bit meh compared to the direct-from-China AliExpress/baba brands, and microbrands.


Good to hear you say that, I was _so_ close to buying an Alpha Paul Newman nearly 10 years ago!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the look of the Corgeut (41mm), but can anyone recommend an Aqua Terra homage in the 38-39mm range?


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I like the look of the Corgeut (41mm), but can anyone recommend an Aqua Terra homage in the 38-39mm range?


That's something I'd be interested in too - got to say that the Aqua Terra is a great looking watch.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I like the look of the Corgeut (41mm), but can anyone recommend an Aqua Terra homage in the 38-39mm range?


I would like that too. I have ordered the 41mm to see how it wears thinking I can move it on if I find it too big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My Corgeut Aqua Terra and my Steeldive 1979 Squale ordered on May 18th have still not reached France... There's a little despair on my part in receiving straps, covers & other small AliEx items in 3 weeks, but still having the watches stuck God knows where after 7 weeks  I'm irritated and tired, this may be the end of my watch purchasing on AliExpress/Alibaba, whether they arrive before end of protection period (July 17th) or not...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I am also still waiting on my order from 67 days ago. They already extended the protection period to 3 months. When should I open a dispute, right before the protection period ends? 

I was in no rush. But when the shipping states 20-40 days, going well over that is very annoying.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

mougino said:


> My Corgeut Aqua Terra and my Steeldive 1979 Squale ordered on May 18th have still not reached France... There's a little despair on my part in receiving straps, covers & other small AliEx items in 3 weeks, but still having the watches stuck God knows where after 7 weeks  I'm irritated and tired, this may be the end of my watch purchasing on AliExpress/Alibaba, whether they arrive before end of protection period (July 17th) or not...


I've been buying SteelDive directly from Alibaba and have had no delays to the US. Have you had issues with them through Alibaba?

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I remember someone asking about the Seizenn offering from Merkur.
The Pre-order has been confirmed.

Green:








US $279.0 |MERKUR Bronze Diving Watch Man watch Automatic Mechanical Movement Custom|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Blue:








249.0US $ |MERKUR Bronze Diving Watch Man watch Automatic Mechanical Movement Custom|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












Black:








US $279.0 |MERKUR Bronze Diving Watch Man watch Automatic Mechanical Movement Custom|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Source:








New SEIZENN First Issue Pure Bronze CuSn8 Pro DIVER 600M Sapphire Men’s Automatic Watch Japan NH35 44MM Super Luminova


New SEIZENN First Issue Pure Bronze CuSn8 Pro DIVER 600M Sapphire Men’s Automatic Watch Japan NH35 44MM Super Luminova



www.merkurwatch.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bandjgray said:


> I've been buying SteelDive directly from Alibaba and have had no delays to the US. Have you had issues with them through Alibaba?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Yes, I tried ordering the Steeldive from Alibaba at first (mid-April), there was a shipment incident followed by refund... So I tried AliExpress mid-May and now we're in July


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> I remember someone asking about the Seizenn offering from Merkur.
> The Pre-order has been confirmed.
> 
> Green:
> ...


These look really nice, but the shipping is a bit steep.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Had anyone tried the merkur conqueror 38mm 150m water resistance watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Kieranz said:


> I would like that too. I have ordered the 41mm to see how it wears thinking I can move it on if I find it too big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd be really keen to hear your thoughts, and see some real life pics when you get it... I'll look for your post in about six months


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Well, my hand press tool arrived today, ordered mid May. Not the best really.

The part with the spring is supposed to be fitted (tightly) to the main frame. Nope, it's so loose that it just drops out without any help from me.
The plastic nozzles all have extra bits on the pointy ends from the mould process. The bar inside the spring is also slightly bent. Ironic that I bought this to push hands onto a movement straighter than I've been able to do by hand!
So, I have to start gluing the bar to the frame and cutting off the excess plastic from the nozzles before I can use it. I suppose you do get what you pay for! 🤓


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I'd be really keen to hear your thoughts, and see some real life pics when you get it... I'll look for your post in about six months


I will keep you posted but who knows when it will actually arrive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Honestly for me Alpha Daytona is a very great watch with good finished and great meachanical movement. A good alternative if you dont want a quartz with step second hand


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

I bought my steeldive from this UK based seller: Steeldive Divers Watches UK supplier of Steeldive Dive Watch

Delivery was next day for me (also in the UK).


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Silverye said:


> I bought my steeldive from this UK based seller: Steeldive Divers Watches UK supplier of Steeldive Dive Watch
> 
> Delivery was next day for me (also in the UK).


Looks like someone made a small business buying Steeldives in bulk from Alibaba and is now some sort of reseller. Fair enough if you want quick shipping. I would personally still stick to the Alis.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Has anybody bought from Shenzhen Super Time on alibaba yet? How did it go?

They seem to have the best-looking, best-specc'ed homage dive watches on there. But are they legit?


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Looks like someone made a small business buying Steeldives in bulk from Alibaba and is now some sort of reseller. Fair enough if you want quick shipping. I would personally still stick to the Alis.


Genuine question, but why would you stick with Alis? If you can buy the same watch, from a UK seller, and for the turtle I bought it was £99 delivered, which was cheaper that I could find elsewhere. Importing from outside the EU means longer delivery times plus potential custom charges. Am I missing a benefit?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

My order from April has finally reached Australia. I even paid shipping on this one. According to Aliexpress tracking it was posted 3 times! I had actually given up and thought I was being scammed, thinking the tracking number was generated and not actually posted. The delivery window was extended 4 times. We'll see what actually arrives next week. The item is from Singapore, not China I believe.

In contrast, I ordered some straps last week and they are well and truly on their way.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Silverye said:


> Genuine question, but why would you stick with Alis? If you can buy the same watch, from a UK seller, and for the turtle I bought it was £99 delivered, which was cheaper that I could find elsewhere. Importing from outside the EU means longer delivery times plus potential custom charges. Am I missing a benefit?


New company created in 2020, using a freebie website generator with only a gmail address and no actual domain. Also, no phone number, no address, no contact name. No terms and conditions, no details about their 6mth warranty, no privacy policy etc. etc. No benefit I can see spending money with them.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I have 2 watches from the March sale stuck in Singapore. Singapore airline flights have been cancelled all over the place and as such too many parcels are simply stuck.
Ali shipping now sends through the Nederlands at least for Europe and the items I bought in the last sale took just under a week to reach Europe.
For the March sale watches I am going back and forth demanding full payment refund since 90 days have passed and in agreement with Ali's guaranty. To be honest I don't believe I am getting them anytime in next 2-3 months.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

leastonh said:


> New company created in 2020, using a freebie website generator with only a gmail address and no actual domain. Also, no phone number, no address, no contact name. No terms and conditions, no details about their 6mth warranty, no privacy policy etc. etc. No benefit I can see spending money with them.


Fair enough - good and valid points all.

I found them after a recommendation from a TZ-UK forum post - seems it is an ebay seller (well rated) who then launched his online site a couple weeks ago. Communication was very good and watch arrived the next day via recorded 1st class post.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I ordered my 1963 during the summer sale and was afraid it would get stuck somewhere but it arrived in about a week and a half to the US


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

mougino said:


> My Corgeut Aqua Terra and my Steeldive 1979 Squale ordered on May 18th have still not reached France... There's a little despair on my part in receiving straps, covers & other small AliEx items in 3 weeks, but still having the watches stuck God knows where after 7 weeks  I'm irritated and tired, this may be the end of my watch purchasing on AliExpress/Alibaba, whether they arrive before end of protection period (July 17th) or not...


I'm still awaiting my Corgeut ordered 24 April. Raised a dispute but been asked to wait longer


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Silverye said:


> Fair enough - good and valid points all.
> 
> I found them after a recommendation from a TZ-UK forum post - seems it is an ebay seller (well rated) who then launched his online site a couple weeks ago. Communication was very good and watch arrived the next day via recorded 1st class post.


Since paypal is offered I would buy from them. The peace of mind in terms of extra customs duties for the EU (until the end of the year) and the fast delivery is worth the -minor- risk.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

crAss said:


> Since paypal is offered I would buy from them. The peace of mind in terms of extra customs duties for the EU (until the end of the year) and the fast delivery is worth the -minor- risk.


It's also a relatively cheap watch too - though the points above about the website are good ones.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

sidders54 said:


> I'm still awaiting my Corgeut ordered 24 April. Raised a dispute but been asked to wait longer


Same

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

sidders54 said:


> I'm still awaiting my Corgeut ordered 24 April. Raised a dispute but been asked to wait longer


Same here. I'm suspecting it's not coming.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Silverye said:


> Fair enough - good and valid points all.
> 
> I found them after a recommendation from a TZ-UK forum post - seems it is an ebay seller (well rated) who then launched his online site a couple weeks ago. Communication was very good and watch arrived the next day via recorded 1st class post.


It's recommendations from people that make the difference and my comments weren't in any way suggesting they are shady or not to be trusted. I'm aware that's how it looked. They may be 100% honest and trustworthy, but without all that info it's too much of a risk for me to take when for a few pounds difference I can buy from AliEx who I know I can trust. After a couple of bad experiences I'm very twitchy about where I spend money online these days and look for anything that may be a red flag. That site has quite a few 

If they are a trusted ebayer, why not just say so and use their reputation as a seller to help people understand they are trustworthy. Anyone trading with ebay has to publish their address now, so setting up a website selling watches with no return address or number doesn't look good.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> Since paypal is offered I would buy from them. The peace of mind in terms of extra customs duties for the EU (until the end of the year) and the fast delivery is worth the -minor- risk.


That's fair enough too. I didn't spot Paypal, so that would certainly help.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

leastonh said:


> It's recommendations from people that make the difference and my comments weren't in any way suggesting they are shady or not to be trusted. I'm aware that's how it looked. They may be 100% honest and trustworthy, but without all that info it's too much of a risk for me to take when for a few pounds difference I can buy from AliEx who I know I can trust. After a couple of bad experiences I'm very twitchy about where I spend money online these days and look for anything that may be a red flag. That site has quite a few
> 
> If they are a trusted ebayer, why not just say so and use their reputation as a seller to help people understand they are trustworthy. Anyone trading with ebay has to publish their address now, so setting up a website selling watches with no return address or number doesn't look good.


I'd far rather buy via eBay, that way you have some avenue for redress if there are any issues. Do you know his eBay username?


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

leastonh said:


> It's recommendations from people that make the difference and my comments weren't in any way suggesting they are shady or not to be trusted. I'm aware that's how it looked. They may be 100% honest and trustworthy, but without all that info it's too much of a risk for me to take when for a few pounds difference I can buy from AliEx who I know I can trust. After a couple of bad experiences I'm very twitchy about where I spend money online these days and look for anything that may be a red flag. That site has quite a few
> 
> If they are a trusted ebayer, why not just say so and use their reputation as a seller to help people understand they are trustworthy. Anyone trading with ebay has to publish their address now, so setting up a website selling watches with no return address or number doesn't look good.


Just shows though that recommendations can be taken too far - as I didn't pay that much attention to the quality of the site prior to purchasing (and I'm usually very careful). I did look up his ebay profile first and his quick email responses gave me probably a false sense of security. It's certainly worth reiterating the points you raised. Thankfully it seems it was legit but this thread exchange has been a useful reminder to me for future purchases.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> I'd far rather buy via eBay, that way you have some avenue for redress if there are any issues. Do you know his eBay username?


I think it was vjs-trading - based in Cardiff. (vjs-trading on eBay)


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Just got this one in the mail today. The steeldive fifty fathoms homage in bronze.. loving it. Adding a little patina now, can't wait to see how it turns out
















Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

I really need to get myself a bronze watch soon....


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

bandjgray said:


> Just got this one in the mail today. The steeldive fifty fathoms homage in bronze.. loving it. Adding a little patina now, can't wait to see how it turns out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coincidentally, I just ordered a 1952 yesterday and considered a bronze, but decided to play safe with a stainless steel. Thing is, having just dragged myself up to learn that SS is the preferred material (than some who-knows-what cheap alloy) for a watch case, then along come these 'bronze' cased examples.

When ordering, it seems you can't possibly know what these cases are going to be like in reality (depends entirely on the alloy composition Cu/Ni/Sn/Al etc)? I haven't looked, but do the sellers state the specific alloy composition? From what I've read, there are a number of compositions that would be good for marine applications (like a diver watch) where salt water will react to produce a protective film. How did you produce the patina? Just dabbing with a piece of cotton wool dipped in salt water?

By the way, I ordered mine with the dark tan leather strap. I'm thinking that bronze could look nice with that too. I think if I'd seen your photos before I ordered, I could have been swayed.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

GarySeiko said:


> Coincidentally, I just ordered a 1952 yesterday and considered a bronze, but decided to play safe with a stainless steel. Thing is, having just dragged myself up to learn that SS is the preferred material (than some who-knows-what cheap alloy) for a watch case, then along come these 'bronze' cased examples.
> 
> When ordering, it seems you can't possibly know what these cases are going to be like in reality (depends entirely on the alloy composition Cu/Ni/Sn/Al etc)? I haven't looked, but do the sellers state the specific alloy composition? From what I've read, there are a number of compositions that would be good for marine applications (like a diver watch) where salt water will react to produce a protective film. How did you produce the patina? Just dabbing with a piece of cotton wool dipped in salt water?
> 
> By the way, I ordered mine with the dark tan leather strap. I'm thinking that bronze could look nice with that too. I think if I'd seen your photos before I ordered, I could have been swayed.


The steeldive is listed as cusn8 bronze. I'm ordering the 6105 in bronze next and going to ask Judy if I can purchase a couple sterile dials as well. I want to make my own dial using a waterslide decal. Just need to find someone with a color laser printer to print the decals.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

And I'm using the hard boiled egg method. It's a little darker after and hour so I'll try again with it sitting for a few hours.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

bandjgray said:


> The steeldive is listed as cusn8 bronze. I'm ordering the 6105 in bronze next and going to ask Judy if I can purchase a couple sterile dials as well. I want to make my own dial using a waterslide decal. Just need to find someone with a color laser printer to print the decals.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Ah right. According to What to look for in a bronze watch CuSn8 is said to be the best material from a chemical perspective.


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

bandjgray said:


> And I'm using the hard boiled egg method. It's a little darker after and hour so I'll try again with it sitting for a few hours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've found a Worn&Wound article that describes this and other methods. Learn something new every day.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

GarySeiko said:


> Ah right. According to What to look for in a bronze watch CuSn8 is said to be the best material from a chemical perspective.


At a glance, there are many problems with that article. The implication that tin bronzes have lower corrosion than aluminum bronzes would surprise many people in the marine and chemical industries, for one. The blanket statement that "you can safely state CuSn8 is the best, at least from a chemical perspective" is rather bizarre.

Tin bronzes do have faster and prettier patina than aluminum bronzes. That's why for a watch, I would take tin bronze over aluminum bronze every time, but it's because they have _more_ corrosion, not less. If you don't like patina, buy gold. 
_
Edit: added a smiley to that last sentence because I reread it and see it could be taken as a bit snarky, which was not the intent._


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

zagato1750 said:


> Same
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am still waiting for a Skmei I bought on March 31st...


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

watchcrank_tx said:


> At a glance, there are many problems with that article. The implication that tin bronzes have lower corrosion than aluminum bronzes would surprise many people in the marine and chemical industries, for one. The blanket statement that "you can safely state CuSn8 is the best, at least from a chemical perspective" is rather bizarre.
> 
> Tin bronzes do have faster and prettier patina than aluminum bronzes. That's why for a watch, I would take tin bronze over aluminum bronze every time, but it's because they have _more_ corrosion, not less. If you don't like patina, buy gold.


Yeah I realised that it was more of a piece of advertising promotion for their own products rather than a rigorous scientific article. Also, as I suspected, there are reports of Variations in CuSn8 (and the surface finish affects the result). This would certainly make me hesitant about getting a bronze watch without seeing real life pictures and also "post-patina" shots.

I guess Shakespeare's aphorism "All that glisters is not gold" could be adjusted for bronze "All that patines is not CuSn8".


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

is the steeldive in real bronze or only a coffe pvd cover ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Seems like Steeldive is hopping on the bronze bandwagon:
















368.0US $ |2020 New CuSn8 Bronze Watch Vent Diver Automatic Watches 500m Waterproof Sapphire Crystal Marine Master Men Wrist watch Clock|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

And another bronze from another brand:
















328.0US $ |Men Watch Cusn8 Automatic Pt5000 Sw200 Sapphire Crystal Box - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

And another, a Pilot this time:





































329.56US $ 23% OFF|Hruodland Pilot Men Watches Bronze Automatic Sapphire Crystal 30atm Water Resistant Luminous Real St2130 Movement Men Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> And another, a Pilot this time:


That's a homage to the 
Zenith Type 20


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> is the steeldive in real bronze or only a coffe pvd cover ?


On AliEx the description of the SD1952S has:
Case Material: CUSN8 Bronze

I would imagine the OP would have had little success with the 'boiled egg' patina method if it had just been a pvd coating, but then I guess it depends on what the pvd coating is exactly as to whether it reacts (if at all) with boiled eggs.

But it's a interesting question, particularly since I read of the use of 'bronze' PVD is some high rent places: "Interior designers in the UK and Europe are now specifying bronze PVD in some very desirable residences and hotels. André Fu, the interior designer of the Shangri La hotel within The Shard, London has specified bronze PVD for all the skirting and headboard electrical sockets within the hotel as well as other key fixtures. At over £500 per night for a stay at The Shangri La, bronze PVD has certainly taken its position as a luxurious material albeit one that is now widely available." You might imagine in such an application, the idea would be that the PVD resists any chemical deterioration in order to maintain 'the look' the designer intended, also lest guests start to sue the hotel for getting verdigris under their fingernails every time they use the light switches.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> That's a homage to the
> Zenith Type 20


Nice! And at 43 mm it's a moderate size.

I just found out this full bronze Steeldive Willard, including the bezel insert. K quite like it better than with the black insert, even if it means no lume on the bronze one: (and it's a good price too!)
















167.44US $ 72% OFF|STEELDIVE mens automatic watches men diver wrist watch bronze men's sport wristwatch 200m waterproof super luminous luxury clock|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

GarySeiko said:


> This would certainly make me hesitant about getting a bronze watch without seeing real life pictures and also "post-patina" shots.


 Unless you plan on heavily forcing the patina to some extreme levels, I wouldn't worry about it too much.



jhdscript said:


> is the steeldive in real bronze or only a coffe pvd cover ?


 Real bronze material.



mougino said:


> Seems like Steeldive is hopping on the bronze bandwagon:


And this one is just a straight up copy of Boldr Odyssey lol, even down to the helium valve. Kinda pricey too.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

GarySeiko said:


> This would certainly make me hesitant about getting a bronze watch without seeing real life pictures and also "post-patina" shots.
> 
> I guess Shakespeare's aphorism "All that glisters is not gold" could be adjusted for bronze "All that patines is not CuSn8".


I'll get some pictures once I'm done. My first attempt darkened it slightly but not as much as I would like. I'll try again this evening and not remove it until sometime tomorrow.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Has anybody bought from Shenzhen Super Time on alibaba yet? How did it go?
> 
> They seem to have the best-looking, best-specc'ed homage dive watches on there. But are they legit?


I did send a few messages asking for actual pics of the watches, as the ones listed are just photoshopped ones of the original watch. If you look closely at the pics you can see where they have removed the original branding. They were very shady and I think a few others here have had the same experience so I would say stay well clear


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I like the look of the Corgeut (41mm), but can anyone recommend an Aqua Terra homage in the 38-39mm range?


I've had the Guanqin AT







homage for a few years now and it has been ok. It doesn't get a lot of wrist time but that may change now lol. It is listed as 39mm but is about 39.5


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

For those looking for a Cheap Dual-flywheel





china-most-popular-products-diamond-genuine


china-most-popular-products-diamond-genuine



www.alibaba.com




























Powered by a Shanghai Movement


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This open heart looks nice


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> For those looking for a Cheap Dual-flywheel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Band: crozzling.

I tried Googling "crozzling" and suspect neither the Northern English definition nor the one from the Urban Dictionary were what was intended here.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

MAYGOOD said:


> I've had the Guanqin AT
> View attachment 15329070
> homage for a few years now and it has been ok. It doesn't get a lot of wrist time but that may change now lol. It is listed as 39mm but is about 39.5


I am just not a big fan of day date windows. I am not really sure why. It is the reason that I don't own an skx.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

GarySeiko said:


> Band: crozzling.
> 
> I tried Googling "crozzling" and suspect neither the Northern English definition nor the one from the Urban Dictionary were what was intended here.


I just had to google that lol


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> I am just not a big fan of day date windows. I am not really sure why. It is the reason that I don't own an skx.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That might be why i haven't worn it so much lol.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Silverye said:


> Just shows though that recommendations can be taken too far - as I didn't pay that much attention to the quality of the site prior to purchasing (and I'm usually very careful). I did look up his ebay profile first and his quick email responses gave me probably a false sense of security. It's certainly worth reiterating the points you raised. Thankfully it seems it was legit but this thread exchange has been a useful reminder to me for future purchases.


Based on him being an established ebayer and having Paypal means I'd be a bit more willing to buy from him. Long story short, I had my identity stolen a number of years ago and the person who did it made tens of thousands of pounds worth of fraudulent purchases in my name. Thankfully, the police knew who it was and I wasn't implicated or affected. What shocked me most was how little info they needed about me in order to commit the fraud! That's one reason I'm so cautious now


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> And another bronze from another brand:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cronos is the new name for Lugyou watches (another San Martin watch). Lugyou was if course very polarising. There was vote for the name out of 3 others on the YouTube channel 'I like watches'. He mostly covers Aliexpress watches. Check him out.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

MAYGOOD said:


> I did send a few messages asking for actual pics of the watches, as the ones listed are just photoshopped ones of the original watch. If you look closely at the pics you can see where they have removed the original branding. They were very shady and I think a few others here have had the same experience so I would say stay well clear












SHENZHEN SUPER TIME image to the right


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Draconian Collector said:


> I ordered my 1963 during the summer sale and was afraid it would get stuck somewhere but it arrived in about a week and a half to the US
> View attachment 15327906


Wow. I was on the fence with this one. Now I am in!


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Based on him being an established ebayer and having Paypal means I'd be a bit more willing to buy from him. Long story short, I had my identity stolen a number of years ago and the person who did it made tens of thousands of pounds worth of fraudulent purchases in my name. Thankfully, the police knew who it was and I wasn't implicated or affected. What shocked me most was how little info they needed about me in order to commit the fraud! That's one reason I'm so cautious now


I don't blame you for being cautious - that's a nightmare!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Silverye said:


> I don't blame you for being cautious - that's a nightmare!


It was a shock when I got a call one afternoon at work out of the blue from a detective who said he'd spent the last 18mths trying to track me down while investigating the multiple crimes. I think my first words were something like 'Holy sh*t, it wasn't me!'  Not quite the phone call you'd hope to receive from the police.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

leastonh said:


> It was a shock when I got a call one afternoon at work out of the blue from a detective who said he'd spent the last 18mths trying to track me down while investigating the multiple crimes. I think my first words were something like 'Holy sh*t, it wasn't me!'  Not quite the phone call you'd hope to receive from the police.


Certainly wasn't! In the past I've signed up to one of those identify theft scanning/alert services (think it was with Experian) but then let it lapse (never sure how efficacious they were). I still do the odd search against my various email addresses but that won't give any protection for my bank card/details. There are a lot of real ****s out there in the world :-(


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

GarySeiko said:


> This would certainly make me hesitant about getting a bronze watch without seeing real life pictures and also "post-patina" shots.
> 
> I guess Shakespeare's aphorism "All that glisters is not gold" could be adjusted for bronze "All that patines is not CuSn8".


Threw it in a bag for another hour today and thought I'd quit where it is. It will patina more on its own over time. 
Here was the end result...























Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Received this guy today through Alibaba for 97,- USD shipped.

I mist say I am very impressed by the quality for this price I would say you cant beat it.

The rubber strap it came with is not bad at all but not my cup of tea.. I think the rubber tropic or a classic waffle suits it much better.










Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

bandjgray said:


> Threw it in a bag for another hour today and thought I'd quit where it is. It will patina more on its own over time.
> Here was the end result...
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a pretty good result to me! Enjoy wearing it and more patina will follow soon! 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

watchcrank_tx said:


> At a glance, there are many problems with that article. The implication that tin bronzes have lower corrosion than aluminum bronzes would surprise many people in the marine and chemical industries, for one. The blanket statement that "you can safely state CuSn8 is the best, at least from a chemical perspective" is rather bizarre.
> 
> Tin bronzes do have faster and prettier patina than aluminum bronzes. That's why for a watch, I would take tin bronze over aluminum bronze every time, but it's because they have _more_ corrosion, not less. If you don't like patina, buy gold.
> 
> _Edit: added a smiley to that last sentence because I reread it and see it could be taken as a bit snarky, which was not the intent._


FWIW and not to sound like a pedantic know it all, but neither actually corrodes, they oxidize. Bronze is great because it doesn't corrode.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Silverye said:


> Certainly wasn't! In the past I've signed up to one of those identify theft scanning/alert services (think it was with Experian) but then let it lapse (never sure how efficacious they were). I still do the odd search against my various email addresses but that won't give any protection for my bank card/details. There are a lot of real ****s out there in the world :-(


I'd never have considered one of those services before it happened. I figure in my mind that it's rare for it to happen and probably like lightening striking twice to have it happen again, so it's all good. It was an interesting experience if nothing else.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

bandjgray said:


> Threw it in a bag for another hour today and thought I'd quit where it is. It will patina more on its own over time.
> Here was the end result...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


That's very close to how much patina my San Martin has after 6mths wearing it in fairly regular rotation. Nice.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

leastonh said:


> That's very close to how much patina my San Martin has after 6mths wearing it in fairly regular rotation. Nice.


Please share a picture. I'd love to see it.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Aston-Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

Those Steeldives in the UK are only a few quid more expensive than the ones on AliX, don't know about Alibaba, I might finally be tempted.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Aston-Mac said:


> Those Steeldives in the UK are only a few quid more expensive than the ones on AliX, don't know about Alibaba, I might finally be tempted.


Check Alibaba, they are cheaper there for me. Make sure you use the coupon if it's available.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Does anyone know the dial size of this Corguet Fifty Fathoms homage?









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

The Parnis bracelet suuuuucks. Does anyone have a particularly good source for a replacement oyster or jubilee bracelet for a Subbie GMT clone?

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sleestax said:


> The Parnis bracelet suuuuucks. Does anyone have a particularly good source for a replacement oyster or jubilee bracelet for a Subbie GMT clone?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


I have this one which is pretty good.








27.77US $ 45% OFF|Carlywet 20mm Solid Curved End Screw Links Style Glide Lock Clasp Steel Watch Band Bracelet For Rolex Oyster Style Submariner - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

mougino said:


> Nice! And at 43 mm it's a moderate size.
> 
> I just found out this full bronze Steeldive Willard, including the bezel insert. K quite like it better than with the black insert, even if it means no lume on the bronze one: (and it's a good price too!)
> 
> ...


Check on Alibaba. Judy my va able to get it for you cheaper directly from the factory

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> Received this guy today through Alibaba for 97,- USD shipped.
> 
> I mist say I am very impressed by the quality for this price I would say you cant beat it.
> 
> ...


Got the same one two days back from Ali.






Wholesale No Logo Dive Watch! SD1970 20ATM 200m Water Resistian NH35 Mechanical Automatic Men Diving Watch 6015 From m.alibaba.com


Wholesale No Logo Dive Watch! SD1970 20ATM 200m Water Resistian NH35 Mechanical Automatic Men Diving Watch 6015 from on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

bandjgray said:


> Please share a picture. I'd love to see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I posted a few the other day in another thread. See post #37 
San Martin Bronze Turtle - thoughts...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

this corgeut with plexyglass bezel is just beautiful


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Tone1298 said:


> Got the same one two days back from Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Likewise - got a Steeldive turtle last week, very impressed for the price and looks great on a tropical rubber strap. Can't really go wrong with a NH35 for under $100.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My April watches are still not there but today I received a May-22 silicone strap... and they messed up the size  sent me a 20 mm instead of 22. It's already a challenge to receive your orders, now if the sellers just don't care, I don't see a bright future for this platform...


----------



## GarySeiko (Jul 19, 2017)

VicAjax said:


> FWIW and not to sound like a pedantic know it all, but neither actually corrodes, they oxidize. Bronze is great because it doesn't corrode.


This didn't sound right to me, so I looked it up: oxidization _is_ a form of corrosion. The word corrosion comes from the Latin word corrodere, to gnaw to pieces , in turn from rodere to gnaw (whence the word rodent). Corrosion is generally a process where a solid, particularly a metal (though non-metals can also corrode), is eaten away and changed by chemical action, which includes the reaction to oxygen in the air ('oxidiation'). Patina is, in effect, a layer of the metal which has chemically reacted and in forming a new compound, changed colour. It is no longer the original metal, which has been microscopically eaten away and formed a new compound as the patina layer.

Of course bronze corrodes - so-called "Bronze disease" is a well-known form of corrosion known to affect ancient bronze artefacts coming into contact with chlorides (like in sea water). I think the usual advice is to make sure you let a bronze watch form an even patina before taking it into the sea, as this can form a protective layer to slow down any further heavy corrosion due to sea water.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

bandjgray said:


> Please share a picture. I'd love to see it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Not the person you where replying to, but here's the patina of my San Martin 62 bronze over time (from new to last pic is around 6 months of normal wear):


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Tone1298 said:


> Got the same one two days back from Ali.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its really nice. Im still baffled by how they are able to make something like this for the price.

I have gotten a lot of junk lately from Alix and the likes but this one is really good so far.









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Bronzo San Martin looks very nice timepiece


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

jhdscript said:


> Bronzo San Martin looks very nice timepiece


It's even better in person. Lots of San Martin fans here


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Speaking of Bronzes


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Speaking of Bronzes


Yeah I absolutely love mine ...... Totally worth the purchase. I have another sterile dial coming from the factory to make it my own. Going to try the waterslide decal method.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Speaking of Bronzes


Confused dot com. At the beginning of the vid he says how happy he is to have bagged this freebie (on loan) from the site in question. 19 minutes in and we have his sales pitch for the supplier's site, where he talks about the cost of the watch and says 'the price I paid was exceptional' - Yep, zero pounds is an exceptional price and I'd be inclined to give a glowing review and sales pitch too.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

This might be of interest to you guys. Sorry about the clickbaity title and thumbnail. But sometimes you've gotta play the YouTube game I'm finding out.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> This might be of interest to you guys. Sorry about the clickbaity title and thumbnail. But sometimes you've gotta play YouTube game in finding out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving that lume!!! Damn good spec for the price too.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> My April watches are still not there but today I received a May-22 silicone strap... and they messed up the size  sent me a 20 mm instead of 22. It's already a challenge to receive your orders, now if the sellers just don't care, I don't see a bright future for this platform...


I'm sorry you didn't get the strap you ordered, but I don't think that The Alibaba-AliExpress juggernaut is going anywhere soon. Individual sellers may come and go, but I think the platform is going to be around for a while. The lure of all that cheap stuff for sale is just too great to ignore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Sleestax said:


> The Parnis bracelet suuuuucks. Does anyone have a particularly good source for a replacement oyster or jubilee bracelet for a Subbie GMT clone?
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Is it the clasp or the whole thing?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

cousswrc said:


> I am still waiting for a Skmei I bought on March 31st...


Well.....wouldn't you know it.....1 day before the 7 day extension Ali enforced when I opened a dispute....the watch quietly shows up in the mail!! 
Now....just 3 straps away from having everything I ordered in March!!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> Its really nice. Im still baffled by how they are able to make something like this for the price.
> 
> I have gotten a lot of junk lately from Alix and the likes but this one is really good so far.
> 
> ...


I'm really liking mine too! Trying hard not to order another in bronze, a pilot, or the 62mas homage coming out next week . This was My first foray into the Ali rabbit hole but now have another $100 worth of straps and other **** on the way... guess I'll see how it goes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Update: After no less than three time extensions, Pagani Design Store (and Ali-Express Shipping) finally admitted reality, and just refunded my money from my still-not-here March order.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's something different ... I don't think I like it, but it's refreshing to see someone trying something beyond the same old homages.

That case is too overwhelming, but I dig the crown at 12.









141.8US $ |RUIMAS Military Sport Automatic Watches Men Square Honeycomb Dial Mechanical Wristwatch Man Luxury Leather Waterproof Watch 6775|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Sleestax (Jan 12, 2020)

baczajka said:


> Is it the clasp or the whole thing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Yes, the clasp makes the bracelet kink-up in the worst way. It's a shame because the rest of the watch and bracelet are good for the price.

Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Escapement Time just released a 'lesser' Quartz Chronograph, lumed with C1.
Not as good as their Previous Mechanical Offering but hey at least it is something








72.31US $ |【escapement Time】quartz 6s21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Escapement Time just released a 'lesser' Quartz Chronograph, lumed with C1.
> Not as good as their Previous Mechanical Offering but hey at least it is something
> 
> 
> ...


I just noticed this too. Looks pretty good. But not as good as the other I already have I don't think.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Here's something different ... I don't think I like it, but it's refreshing to see someone trying something beyond the same old homages.
> 
> That case is too overwhelming, but I dig the crown at 12.
> 
> ...


I actually like this one better.








294.78US $ 49% OFF|Reef Tiger/RT Top Brand Sport Watches Blue Dial All Black Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Dive Watches Relogio Masculino RGA6903|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




Would have bought it if the price was lower


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I just noticed this too. Looks pretty good. But not as good as the other I already have I don't think.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


I concur though this would make a pretty good alternative to the Parnis B&R or the Akires or the Bomax.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Has anybody run across something like this? I love the design but it's a bit on the expensive side. It's going to cost me about $550 Canadian pesos and I'm looking for an alternative.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Spartans said:


> Has anybody run across something like this? I love the design but it's a bit on the expensive side. It's going to cost me about $550 Canadian pesos and I'm looking for an alternative.
> 
> View attachment 15332109


Couldn't find anything really like that using the image search.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

There are watches in black, but a Chronograph with an alarm idk.

Grrr. Not a fan of the new forum layout and how it shows up in my mobile phone.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Spartans said:


> Has anybody run across something like this? I love the design but it's a bit on the expensive side. It's going to cost me about $550 Canadian pesos and I'm looking for an alternative.
> 
> View attachment 15332109


I don't think there are any that comes close








73.8US $ 40% OFF|5atm Miyota 45mm Pilot's Watch Spitfire Black Dial 3eyes Chronograph Day/date Full Luminous Domed Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












78.0US $ 48% OFF|Super Luminous Pilot's Quartz Movement Carnival Quality Brand Wristwatch Military Diving Watch Men Luxury Steel Watches - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












178.0US $ |Reef Tiger/RT Sport Chronograph Watches for Men Super Luminous Steel Leather Strap Watches Quartz Watches with Date RGA1663|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> Escapement Time just released a 'lesser' Quartz Chronograph, lumed with C1.
> Not as good as their Previous Mechanical Offering but hey at least it is something
> 
> 
> ...


Cool find! Indeed looks pretty good!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Escapement Time just released a 'lesser' Quartz Chronograph, lumed with C1.
> Not as good as their Previous Mechanical Offering but hey at least it is something
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say I really like this one. There is a similar Sea-Gull powered mechanical one I've seen before on ebay that grabbed me. I normally don't do sterile dials, but it's acceptable on a pilot's watch. Also, with the sub-dials, there's enough going on. At 40mm the size is great and it'll feel a little larger with the additional pushes and no bezel. The only cons for me are the C1 (C3 would be better) lume on the hands are weak compared to the dial and the date wheel. I would prefer it with date, but the wheel is white. I don't have a chrono style watch ATM, but I'm now looking at this and the PD Daytona.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> This might be of interest to you guys. Sorry about the clickbaity title and thumbnail. But sometimes you've gotta play the YouTube game I'm finding out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another quality video btw  and the specs for that GMT look superb for the money - but have to say that I don't take to sterile dials - always look weird lacking a logo/name.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

Techme said:


> I have to say I really like this one. There is a similar Sea-Gull powered mechanical one I've seen before on ebay that grabbed me. I normally don't do sterile dials, but it's acceptable on a pilot's watch. Also, with the sub-dials, there's enough going on. At 40mm the size is great and it'll feel a little larger with the additional pushes and no bezel. The only cons for me are the C1 (C3 would be better) lume on the hands are weak compared to the dial and the date wheel. I would prefer it with date, but the wheel is white. I don't have a chrono style watch ATM, but I'm now looking at this and the PD Daytona.


After me saying in the post above that I don't like sterile dials - I have to agree with you for this pilot watch - the fact the dial is a bit more busy in general means that the lack of logo/name isn't noticeable. Nice looking watch.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Silverye said:


> After me saying in the post above that I don't like sterile dials - I have to agree with you for this pilot watch - the fact the dial is a bit more busy in general means that the lack of logo/name isn't noticeable. Nice looking watch.


Some watches can pull it off better than others. I have a San Martin Panerai homage that I think looks better sterile. But then I don't like the look of sterile Darkness Daytona homages.

Here's a few pictures of some of my other sterile dial watches.





































www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> I actually like this one better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good and I liked it too but - proprietary lugs!


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Some watches can pull it off better than others. I have a San Martin Panerai homage that I think looks better sterile. But then I don't like the look of sterile Darkness Daytona homages.
> 
> Here's a few pictures of some of my other sterile dial watches.
> 
> ...


Yes, some do work well being sterile.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Confused dot com. At the beginning of the vid he says how happy he is to have bagged this freebie (on loan) from the site in question. 19 minutes in and we have his sales pitch for the supplier's site, where he talks about the cost of the watch and says 'the price I paid was exceptional' - Yep, zero pounds is an exceptional price and I'd be inclined to give a glowing review and sales pitch too.


They bought other steeldives from them, like the Willard. Not everybody is a scammer. 
They are exited about their new steeldives like everybody else, nothing suspicious about it.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Update: After no less than three time extensions, Pagani Design Store (and Ali-Express Shipping) finally admitted reality, and just refunded my money from my still-not-here March order.


Same case here, I got (well I am waiting to get) the money back from a Pagani from the Pagani store, the money from Sanda store for a Sanda and 10 Euros from a nice seatbelt strap. The strap is completely missing in action, the Sanda and Pagani are stuck in Singapore since the 30th of March. 
I am hopeful that I will get the watches some time in Autumn if I am lucky and also the world is without a second COVID-19 wave.
I feel much better now about Ali and I have around 80 Euros back to spend. In the last sale I got a bronze steeldive and some straps.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Escapement Time just released a 'lesser' Quartz Chronograph, lumed with C1.
> Not as good as their Previous Mechanical Offering but hey at least it is something
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest I don't like quartz chronographs with 1 second accuracy. I mean the miyota movement that has 1/100 second costs 30 Euros - I have a festina panda with that movement. I also got a swatch irony Chrono and a Swiss military Hanowa chrono. I have been wanting to get a decent mechanical Chrono (I don't like mechaquartz since I don't like the rocking of the seconds hand) but kept away due to high maintenance costs.
Is there anything else mechanical apart from the 1963 chronographs available at the sub 200 Euros range?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

A shame they made the caseback on that Escapement Time more shallow. Would still opt for the regular mechanical flieger.

Also don't mind a sterile dial on a flieger, but do want a logo on other type of watches.

I asked Judy from Qiin/Steeldive about sterile dials and she sent me this random little catalog for Steeldive haha


https://us-icbuim-file.oss-us-east-1.aliyuncs.com/file/f79601d152cf3fb5ec57581b269e74a5.pdf?Expires=1593976094&OSSAccessKeyId=LTAIxlzvmECyZvmX&Signature=z7ezIziwYmdflPV9uQhZWqlx4gQ%3D&response-content-disposition=fileName%3DPL-Steeldive%20Automatic%20watch-20200601.pdf


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

john_marston said:


> A shame they made the caseback on that Escapement Time more shallow. Would still opt for the regular mechanical flieger.
> 
> Also don't mind a sterile dial on a flieger, but do want a logo on other type of watches.
> 
> ...


Useful little catalog


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> They bought other steeldives from them, like the Willard. Not everybody is a scammer.
> They are exited about their new steeldives like everybody else, nothing suspicious about it.


Where did I use the words 'scammer' or 'suspicious'? Please don't put words in my mouth! If I felt that was the motivation, I'd have explicitly said as much. 

I was quoting what the guy *actually said* in the video word for word and used quotation marks and everything. Jeez.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> A shame they made the caseback on that Escapement Time more shallow. Would still opt for the regular mechanical flieger.
> 
> Also don't mind a sterile dial on a flieger, but do want a logo on other type of watches.
> 
> ...


Nice, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

john_marston said:


> A shame they made the caseback on that Escapement Time more shallow. Would still opt for the regular mechanical flieger.
> 
> Also don't mind a sterile dial on a flieger, but do want a logo on other type of watches.
> 
> ...


If your are wanting to buy some sterile dials from her she may have misunderstood. I just told her which dials I wanted to purchase and how many. I ended up spending 40 usd for two dials and shipping.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> I don't think there are any that comes close
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad, but unfortunately, those are closer to aviator then the Porsche Design.

In the last week or so, two of the watches I "lusted" the most have dropped off after watching videos of them. Too thick, too much starburst.....and it's now down to the Porsche Design 72 and Citizen titanium diver are left. One is just too expensive for an "affordable" and the other is reasonable US price but up here, over twice as much.

Thanks for trying.


----------



## SunnyPuddi (Feb 17, 2014)

bandjgray said:


> If your are wanting to buy some sterile dials from her she may have misunderstood. I just told her which dials I wanted to purchase and how many. I ended up spending 40 usd for two dials and shipping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Did you just query through the Steeldive official store on Ali?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Sleestax said:


> Yes, the clasp makes the bracelet kink-up in the worst way. It's a shame because the rest of the watch and bracelet are good for the price.
> 
> Sent from my HD1905 using Tapatalk


Agree

like the Carlywet glide lock clasps on Ali E.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

SunnyPuddi said:


> Did you just query through the Steeldive official store on Ali?


Yes, through Judy.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
This escapement time shop shown above looks great, seems like they are to follow indeed :=)

Will DG movements be reliable ? (DG2813 in link below for example ).
The Miyota 8215 is +/- 20$ more : is this worth it ? How long shall they both live ?

Also is sapphire really one or it's just a word used to sell more, thus you can't trust it for sure (?)
If it is really sapphire it looks like a good price/quality ratio.









76.1US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 42mm Blue Dial Pilot Watch 5atm Japan Miyota Automatic Domed Sapphire Crystal Genuine Leather Strap Little Prince - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Thanks


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Seeing as the last watch I got from Escapement Time was so nice, I've decided to checkout these two now as well.

#Aliexpress ￡61.97 | 【Escapement Time】Quartz 6S21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial and 40mm Case waterproof 100M








71.7US $ |【escapement Time】quartz 6s21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





#Aliexpress ￡58.67 | 【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 38mm Case steel watchband or Leather strap








US $71.0 |【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 38mm Case steel watchband or Leather strap|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




















www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> This escapement time shop shown above looks great, seems like they are to follow indeed :=)
> 
> Will DG movements be reliable ? (DG2813 in link below for example ).
> ...


My very rough guesstimation is that you should get at least 5 years out of the Chinese movement and 10 out of the Miyota, unserviced. A bit of luck and you can double or triple those numbers.

And yes that should be 'real' synthetic sapphire, which is good. I've seen a Phylida review once and pretty sure it had the specs advertised.

£80 for a SS case, sapphire crystal, Japanese movement, and a screwdown crown: fantastic deal. If you like the design I would get it. I honestly think the £70-80 Addies/Steeldive/Phylida fliegers with these specs are some of the best deals you can get on AliExpress.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Seeing as the last watch I got from Escapement Time was so nice, I've decided to checkout these two now as well.
> 
> #Aliexpress ￡61.97 | 【Escapement Time】Quartz 6S21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial and 40mm Case waterproof 100M
> 
> ...


I'll be keen to see your review on the dress watch, it's been on my watch list, I just have trouble parting with that much money for a quartz which doesn't offer something more (solar, tritium, 4K etc)


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

sidders54 said:


> I'm still awaiting my Corgeut ordered 24 April. Raised a dispute but been asked to wait longer


Tracking just updated. Apparently left country 28 June so over 2 months since order. Maybe there is hope


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

bandjgray said:


> Yes, through Judy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Same here

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

sidders54 said:


> Tracking just updated. Apparently left country 28 June so over 2 months since order. Maybe there is hope


Well....don't give up! Both watches I ordered in the March sale showed shipped within a day....literally months later they showed entering the USA....then weeks after the Usps showed that it passed through their "facility"....then....again...weeks later with no updates on Usps.....it shows up at my door!

So....moral of the story...who the heck knows??

Still waiting on 3 straps....

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

zagato1750 said:


> Well....don't give up! Both watches I ordered in the March sale showed shipped within a day....literally months later they showed entering the USA....then weeks after the Usps showed that it passed through their "facility"....then....again...weeks later with no updates on Usps.....it shows up at my door!
> 
> So....moral of the story...who the heck knows??
> 
> ...


I've ordered plenty of straps since and they all were delivered in 10 days. Am in UK


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes.....I think the majority of the shipping “issues” I’ve seen posted have been with the March sale items..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

StephenR said:


> I'll be keen to see your review on the dress watch, it's been on my watch list, I just have trouble parting with that much money for a quartz which doesn't offer something more (solar, tritium, 4K etc)


Right. Same here.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That's a dang handsome watch!



No1VIPER said:


> Seeing as the last watch I got from Escapement Time was so nice, I've decided to checkout these two now as well.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

#Aliexpress ￡58.67 | 【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 38mm Case steel watchband or Leather strap








US $71.0 |【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 38mm Case steel watchband or Leather strap|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




















www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com




[/QUOTE]

I am interested in seeing both of these but particularly the second one as I love the look of the dial but it looks very shiny shiny !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Although this link isn't for AliExpress I thought I'd share it. Ran across this and thought the prices were descent.








Men's Outlet Watches


Shop high-quality, innovative eyewear designed at the intersection of style and performance. Made in Italy. Lifetime Warranty. Free Shipping to US and Canada.




www.electriccalifornia.com





A big plus for me was my shipping was 5.00 and coming from the us...









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This would be well suited for the Heads Up I Saw A Bargain thread. You may want to post there if you haven’t already done so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Not AliExpress either as couldn't find it there but just ordered this from Manbuworld. Not sapphire but an auto GMT for $59 so thought would give a go


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This corgeut is beautiful


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

I quite like those two:

















Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> I quite like those two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These do look good. I have never seen these before . What is the size on these?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> These do look good. I have never seen these before . What is the size on these?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they are new, size is 40mm x 12mm.

#Aliexpress CHF 202.10 50%OFF | Mechanical Chronograph Watch Mens Pilot Wristwatches Men Steel Sapphire Moon Phase Wrist Watch Seagull ST1908 Movement New 2020








209.97US $ 50% OFF|1963 Mechanical Chronograph Watch Mens Pilot Wristwatches Men Air Force Moon Phase Wrist Watch Vintage Seagull St1908 Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> I think they are new, size is 40mm x 12mm.
> 
> #Aliexpress CHF 202.10 50%OFF | Mechanical Chronograph Watch Mens Pilot Wristwatches Men Steel Sapphire Moon Phase Wrist Watch Seagull ST1908 Movement New 2020
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> I quite like those two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another WUSer reported receiving a Gulltron watch that had Stowa branding.

I'd think it highly unlikely the watches are made in Germany as they claim.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> Another WUSer reported receiving a Gulltron watch that had Stowa branding.
> 
> I'd think it highly unlikely the watches are made in Germany as they claim.


OK what stowa model would that be then? I don't really care if its made in Germany or not tbh.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

WAOUHH Amazing chronographs !


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Has anyone got one of these nautilus homage watches? How much flex is there in the bracelet? Will it fit my scrawny 6.5inch wrists or will a huge gap be left due to lack of bracelet articulation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Sorry forgot the pic









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> Has anyone got one of these nautilus homage watches? How much flex is there in the bracelet? Will it fit my scrawny 6.5inch wrists or will a huge gap be left due to lack of bracelet articulation?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



















Just got this in the other day...took 4 links out this morning...my wrist is 6.5-7"....give or take...it's pretty comfortable as the lug to lug isn't too severe...I'm actually very impressed with what I got for around $58 shipped....it took over 3 months to get it....but it seems to be a keeper! The problem with all these style bracelets without a micro-adjust is one link more is too tight...one link less..a little loose...but that's common to more than just this watch....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Kieranz said:


> Sorry forgot the pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have one on the way so will let you know.

My Corgeut has arrived at Heathrow after 2 and a bit months!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> OK what stowa model would that be then? I don't really care if its made in Germany or not tbh.
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Looks like one of their bauhaus watches. It means that manufacturer is either also making Stowa fakes or is using a supplier that is supplying someone making fakes and sending them fake branded parts (which kinda makes them fakes at least on some level). Given they are almost certainly illegitimately claiming Made in Germany I suspect the former. At any rate not uncommon for some of the mushroom brands like this one.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Guanqin just released a 'CIGA DESIGN' skeleton homage








899.9US $ |Guanqin Mechanical Double Skeleton Watches Waterproof Men Automatic Steel Clock Men Lunimous Top Brand Luxury Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















Sugess New Release now on Ali








396.0US $ |40mm Calendar Chronograph 1963 Men's Military Mechanical Watch Sea Gull ST1908 Movement Men Army Wristwatches 50m Waterproof|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The main issue with nautilus homage is the poor strap :/


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> The main issue with nautilus homage is the poor strap :/


Poor in what way exactly?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Strap sensation is very low quality whereas overall watch quality is very good (personal opinion).


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

It arrived today! Bracelet not very good so going to chuck a strap on it


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

sidders54 said:


> It arrived today! Bracelet not very good so going to chuck a strap on it


Very nice, that's the 41mm yeah?


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Very nice, that's the 41mm yeah?


Yep 41mm


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

look nice !


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Strap sensation is very low quality whereas overall watch quality is very good (personal opinion).


I'm going to disagree on this....having not actually seen/held/worn the 70k original....can't really compare..but I was impressed with the band on the LGXIGE nautilus homage...it's tightly linked...clasp is...decent...I did have a sharp corner that dug into my wrist...I filed it down and I think it's better... but I've had similar incidents on much more expensive watch bracelets.... maybe I just lucked out with this one, but I'm quite impressed... the dial has a very nice subdued sunburst effect... I'd describe it as "satin sunburst"....!..... the fit and finish of this sub $60 watch is ridiculously good imo... but hey... that's just my opinion.. it's also running about +15 secs a day so far.... should adjust nicely.... not sure which movement it is using, but it suspiciously looks like the movement I've seen used on fake Rolexes with the red painted winding gear and the slotted rotor.... but I could be completely wrong..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Also.... even though the bracelet is tightly linked.. it still can be a bit of a “hair puller”....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

sidders54 said:


> It arrived today! Bracelet not very good so going to chuck a strap on it


What is the issue with the bracelet?

I have one of these inbound

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Quick link to those Corgeut Aqua Terras?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.


Damn you, I might want one now ?It looks really good, despite being a blatant ripoff.

A blue one, with brand logo, and also one with the Miyota (I found one for ~£67) in stead of Chinese. I've basically become a sapphire & Japanese-only guy when it comes to AliExpress.

My main concern with these Bliger watches is build quality. I'd gladly pay £100 for some better quality and assurance. What's the water resistance, 30m? Despite the screw-down crown and caseback? That just makes me believe it's not really well put together.

Also strap looks a bit meh. Might wanna try and put a blue leather on it, though I'd have to cut the strap. I'm guessing the strap width starts at 24mm, but the lug opening is 18mm?

Thanks for the great review btw!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

zagato1750 said:


> I'm going to disagree on this....having not actually seen/held/worn the 70k original....can't really compare..but I was impressed with the band on the LGXIGE nautilus homage...it's tightly linked...clasp is...decent...I did have a sharp corner that dug into my wrist...I filed it down and I think it's better... but I've had similar incidents on much more expensive watch bracelets.... maybe I just lucked out with this one, but I'm quite impressed... the dial has a very nice subdued sunburst effect... I'd describe it as "satin sunburst"....!..... the fit and finish of this sub $60 watch is ridiculously good imo... but hey... that's just my opinion.. it's also running about +15 secs a day so far.... should adjust nicely.... not sure which movement it is using, but it suspiciously looks like the movement I've seen used on fake Rolexes with the red painted winding gear and the slotted rotor.... but I could be completely wrong..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's also a 4Hz movement. I enjoy my lgxige as well. If only they issued the aquanaut with an automatic movement!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

It s true i dont compare with a genuine nautilus because i havent but compared to other homage strap only


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

crAss said:


> It's also a 4Hz movement. I enjoy my lgxige as well. If only they issued the aquanaut with an automatic movement!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Yes....I'd love an automatic aquanaut as well. I think the bracelet stands on its own homage or not...it's tight...extremely well finished...solid. As I stated, the only issue I had with it was a sharp corner on the hinge area of the clasp that dug into my wrist.... but that could be compounded by my wrist geometry or how I wear my watches... and it was an easy fix. Personally I can't find anything else to complain about. Although the "croco" strap versions look nice as well, this watch was designed in the '70s by Gérald Genta... and it was with this bracelet as an integral part of the design...I think it works marvelously with the case design.... and this homage hits it very well I think.. just sayin..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

john_marston said:


> My main concern with these Bliger watches is build quality. I'd gladly pay £100 for some better quality and assurance. What's the water resistance, 30m? Despite the screw-down crown and caseback? That just makes me believe it's not really well put together.


I sometimes wonder if this is more because they don't want to be giving a guarantee against the better water resistance even if it is engineered to say 100m

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Out of interest how do the submariner homages from steel dive and San Martin compare to those from tissel? Does anyone have any experience with all to comment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Kieranz said:


> What is the issue with the bracelet?
> 
> I have one of these inbound
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just feels cheap. Not a bracelet fan anyway so would have probably changed it. Apart from that an impressed with it. Looks good


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

still waiting for my San Martin bronze diver to arrive, but the NATO strap I ordered from AliExpress arrived today. Placed the order on June 15, so that's reasonably quick, all things considered.

I'm impressed with both the quality of the fabric and the construction: the stitching is very well done. My only slight complaint would be the buckle is a little less substantial than I'd prefer, but that's a matter of taste. I'll report back on how durable it is once my watch arrives and I give it a few weeks of wear, but initial quality seems quite good.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Kieranz said:


> Out of interest how do the submariner homages from steel dive and San Martin compare to those from tissel? Does anyone have any experience with all to comment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have liked Tisell for a good while and still do. I think it is a great watch for the money. However I think the San Martin has a slight edge, it is thinner, it also has a Seiko movement, which I have a slight preference for over the 9015. Bottom line is IMO either is a good choice, SM slightly ahead

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

My order of two Pagani Design watches arrived on Monday, only 15 days after placing the order from Canada! Amazing.

The PD-1644 is great, although with my middle-aged eyes it is not always easy to actually tell the time. 

But instead of the PD-1649 that I ordered, they sent me a green Hulk sub PD-1639! A nice watch but I already own the exact same model. So annoying.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Sugess New Release now on Ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a Timex TX second hand? I don't like California dials but I really like this.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin's new Pre-orders

































*Model：SN0078Q
Movement：PT5000 & SW200
Case Material: CUSN8
Case diameter: 44mm (Not including the crown)
Lug-to-lug: 51mm
Thickness: 15mm (Including glass)
Strap size: 24mm
Weight：135g
Glass: Double-domed Sapphire & Swiss AR-coating
Lume：BGW-9 blue
Crown: Screw-down
Caseback: Screw-down
Waterproofing：30ATM

Pre-order link:*





SAN MARTIN腕表军魂定制表青铜潜水表机械表青铜手表男SN078Q定金-淘宝网


欢迎前来淘宝网实力旺铺，选购SAN MARTIN腕表军魂定制表青铜潜水表机械表青铜手表男SN078Q定金,想了解更多SAN MARTIN腕表军魂定制表青铜潜水表机械表青铜手表男SN078Q定金，请进入sanmartinwatch的军魂手表定制实力旺铺，更多商品任你选购




item.taobao.com





*2nd Preorder:
































Model：SN0048G
Movement：PT5000/SW200
Case：316L Stainless
Diameter: 44mm(Excluding Crown)
Lug-to-lug: 51mm
Thickness: 15mm（Including glass）
Strap: 24mm
Weight：135g
Glass: Double-domed Sapphire & Swiss AR-coating
Lume：BGW-9 blue
Crown: Screw-down
Caseback: Screw-down
Waterproofing：30ATM

Pre-order link:*





淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com





What's new?
Apparently, this is a technical test for San Martin. They want to really push themselves with these two.
*The hands & indices are apparently finished in the same way as Grand Seiko.*


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

They're moving a bit upmarket it seems. Just not a fan of them opting more for the PT5000 and SW200. It inflates the price when I would rather just have an NH35 tbh. But I get people want something more fancy. 

Same with their new Datejust (looking forward to seeing reviews). It looks great. But $325 for a Chinese movement (albeit 2824 clone), or $475 for the Swiss one? Idk about that. I like my Chinese watches with Japanese movements and sub-$300. $300-500+ and I'm gonna look at Western micros and entry-Swiss.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Proxima is going to release a MM in every colour spectrum eventually









New Merkur Pre-order:

















Movement: ST-1901
Diameter: 38mm
Thickness: 14mm
Dial: White Enamel
Hands: Heat-treated blued
Glass: Domed Strengthened Mineral Glass


----------



## JaysunDee (Jul 8, 2020)

There really is some decent stuff on Ali and DH, but there's also a ton of junk. The rule I made for myself is, if the brand name can't be pronounced or sound like an actual word or name then I don't do it. I've tried many many cheap watches from them and almost everything turned out to be pure junk, except for maybe Pagani Design, Reef Tiger, Parnis, and Coregut. Even then they were somewhat hit and miss.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Your chronograph is just amazing !


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

A little off topic, but still relevant: can you guys tell me about Alipay? I had a recent dispute (very amicable between seller and I) which led to refunds of all but one item in the order. Short story, time has passed and refund through Aliexpress is no longer an option, seller is offering to pay through Alipay (doesn’t have PayPal). 

I’ve seen it mentioned here I think, but never paid attention... is it just another PayPal?


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

Hello, I made unboxing and some remarks about escapement time fleger. Please, check if you are interested:


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I just received the Indiegogo titanium Ciga Design skeleton watch yesterday and it far exceeded my expectations. I knew it was just a matter of time until someone homaged it but I honestly didn't think it would be Guanqin. Does anyone know what movement is in this homage? That includes you too Houston! I already saw this in AliX for $80 something so that makes it about half the price of a Ciga stainless steel unit. Interesting that Guanqin calls the case material "fine steel." What does that mean? They also call the mirror on both sides "high hard glass" which I am sure is not synonymous w/sapphire but for the $, I'd probably take a chance in spite of the fact that the Guanqin homage cannot hold a candle to the real deal.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

110.0US $ |Watch 41mm diving automatic movement Bay silver bezel military luminous pointer steel bracelet mineral glass Black dial D6|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I've been wearing this for a few days now. It's now 15 sec ahead after 5 days.
Perfect alignment, nice bracelet.
I cannot recommend it enough.
Sterile dial. No funny stuff.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> Out of interest how do the submariner homages from steel dive and San Martin compare to those from tissel? Does anyone have any experience with all to comment.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've gone over this quite a bit...watched countless reviews, and looked at as many pics I could of all these....here are my thoughts from my most preferred to least

San Martin V1
I like the cyclops size...it's slightly larger than V2's. I prefer the end link fitment on V1 (goes all the way to the tips of the lugs), signed crown is a plus as well. thinner bracelet than V2 and retains the polished sides on the bracelet. only negative IMO is the polished Center link bracelet....maybe a beer and some cotch-brite can remedy that.

SMv2
loses the signed crown...which is a bummer since the shark is cool AF. all brushed bracelet, which is nice, but they ditch the polished sides on the bracelet which ties the case and bracelet together. also, the links are a bit on the chonky side....so it's overall a bit heavier and from what I've seen in video, the V1 bracelet has tighter tolerances.

Heimdallr
this one is close...i just found out about this and need to do more research. seems cool, I like the engraved Rehaut.
there aren't many reviews of it, so it's hard to tell the negatives...but right away the clasp is pretty bad. small, and stamped shell. it also looks like it uses push pins instead of screw pins for the links which is a big negative IMO.

Tissell.
really the only negative here is the Pins for the bracelet...from what I have seen, they sit WAY to close to the case making aftermarket straps pretty much a no-go....huge bummer for me since I LOVE me some straps 

Steeldive
my biggest gripe is the Matte dial. it's not gloss black like it should be. cheapens the look a bit IMO. it also uses a meh clasp and pin and collar for the bracelet. but, it's like half the price of the others, and comes with a full lumed ceramic bezel, which the others dont....so that's a pretty cool bonus. if it had a glossy dial, i would have purchased it by now.

I'm on the cusp of buying. definitely leaning towards the V1 san martin which I can find for under $200 on Ebay....it's just the only one without a deal-breaking down-side.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> ....maybe a beer and some cotch-brite can remedy that.


You misspelled crotch-brite.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> I just received the Indiegogo titanium Ciga Design skeleton watch yesterday and it far exceeded my expectations. I knew it was just a matter of time until someone homaged it but I honestly didn't think it would be Guanqin. Does anyone know what movement is in this homage? That includes you too Houston! I already saw this in AliX for $80 something so that makes it about half the price of a Ciga stainless steel unit. Interesting that Guanqin calls the case material "fine steel." What does that mean? They also call the mirror on both sides "high hard glass" which I am sure is not synonymous w/sapphire but for the $, I'd probably take a chance in spite of the fact that the Guanqin homage cannot hold a candle to the real deal.
> 
> View attachment 15338972


Very nice design !


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I can't get used to the new layout. Too many ads with some confused with forumers' posts. I like pictures and think the central space is too small.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> I can't get used to the new layout. Too many ads with some confused with forumers' posts. I like pictures and think the central space is too small.


...what ads? I don't see a single one

*brought to you by AdBlock


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1372 review. Moon phase and Tide graph for 12$ ????


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I dont see ads but i use a blocker


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

US $52.0 20% OFF|Men's Watch Automatic Mechanical Date 39.5mm Black Sterile Dial Steel Case Bracelet Bright Green Aluminum Frame Acrylic Crystal|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





This model comes in several colors. Here is the GREEN.
Anyone have one?


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> US $52.0 20% OFF|Men's Watch Automatic Mechanical Date 39.5mm Black Sterile Dial Steel Case Bracelet Bright Green Aluminum Frame Acrylic Crystal|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I don't have one but it only has 30m of water resistance which for me is a big turn off

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

There's red too.............










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ragl said:


> There's red too.............
> 
> View attachment 15340518
> 
> ...


Be careful buying these. I got one a while back as well as couple of others on here. We all had issues with them. The bezels are awful and mine died after a few weeks.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Thanks for the warning, deffo caveat emptor to be applied here. Of course, it resides in bargain basement and, let's face it, very often you do get what you pay for. This one looks good too, but is a similar price with an undefined movement, do you know anything about it??









108.0US $ |Leisure Men's Watch, Waterproof, Automatic Sterile Dial Watch, 42.5mm Blue Dial, Mineral Glass Calendar, Steel Bracelet, Case - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> Be careful buying these. We all had issues with them. The bezels are awful and mine died after a few weeks.


Whew! I just heard that bullet whizz by my ear.
Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

sidders54 said:


> Just feels cheap. Not a bracelet fan anyway so would have probably changed it. Apart from that an impressed with it. Looks good


Haven't even worn the watch yet. Want to take a link out but can't unscrew them


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

sidders54 said:


> Haven't even worn the watch yet. Want to take a link out but can't unscrew them


Would you say... that you're screwed? 
(ba dum tss)


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Whew! I just heard that bullet whizz by my ear.
> Thanks for the heads-up.


I really like mine though. The bezel was not good (no resistance and came off easily) so needed rebuilding but is fine now and have regulated the movement to run within a few seconds a day so am happy with a vintage sub look for less than £40. If you're okay with a bit of work it's pretty good, otherwise maybe not.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Trev_L said:


> The bezel was not good (no resistance and _came off easily_) so *needed rebuilding* but is fine now . If you're okay with a bit of work it's pretty good


I don't mind doing a little work.  
But 'came off easily' is a bit worrisome.

How much rebuilding? Of what kind?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't mind doing a little work.
> But 'came off easily' is a bit worrisome.
> 
> How much rebuilding? Of what kind?


The bezel is formed from two metal rings, the inner fits over a plastic spacer around the edge of the crystal. I managed to get a more snug fit for the inner metal ring over the plastic - from memory think I used some cement glue there, and then filled the gap between the inner and outer parts of the bezel with a vostok bezel wire and plumbers tape which raised the outer part and gave some friction. Less complex than it sounds and more obvious when you take it apart. Now has reasonable friction turning, and resists being pulled off. The case seemed okay in water as well, I dunked it in a bowl of water while working on the movement and was fine.
Figured worst case I would just glue the bezel in place, though would not have been ideal.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys, could you tell me something:

1. Have all parcels with Ali stopped tracking properly? Through third-party services, and through Ali app himself? I have orders from May and June, which were frozen on the "Left the country of origin's warehouse" or "Departed from the country of origin", and since then I didn't see any updates in more than a month. Moreover, some of other packages were tracked OK and did arrive already. That's interesting, do you have the same? 
2. The seller sent a slightly defective watch (the date didn't change properly), and agrees for a partial refund. But also the seller tells me "confirm reception, my friend, and we will refund part of the money via Ali platform." It seems to me that after I confirm, I can no longer open a dispute and the seller can "fool" me. What's the best option here? 

Cheers!


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

Being a fan of Once upon a time in Hollywood, it might be cool to find a watch similar to the Citizen one Brad Pitt is wearing. None have appeared on Ali yet, but a company called Detroit Mint has a pre order one for $225.(its missing the Day/Date function) Maybe its only a matter of time before Ali starts selling similar ones? 














PRE ORDER Detroit Mint "Mach" Bullhead Chronograph Brushed Gold Quartz | Detroit Mint


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys, could you tell me something:
> 
> 1. Have all parcels with Ali stopped tracking properly? Through third-party services, and through Ali app himself? I have orders from May and June, which were frozen on the "Left the country of origin's warehouse" or "Departed from the country of origin", and since then I didn't see any updates in more than a month. Moreover, some of other packages were tracked OK and did arrive already. That's interesting, do you have the same?
> 2. The seller sent a slightly defective watch (the date didn't change properly), and agrees for a partial refund. But also the seller tells me "confirm reception, my friend, and we will refund part of the money via Ali platform." It seems to me that after I confirm, I can no longer open a dispute and the seller can "fool" me. What's the best option here?
> ...


1: I've got a lot of orders which have been "Departed country of origin" for quite a while... I try not to check, but I still can't help myself! I had one arrive early this week, still shows as "Departed country of origin".

I have another order that is "ready for dispatch", but actually arrived two days ago... another which is still showing.

2: I'm fairly new to Aliexpress, but have had to deal with a few refunds already. What I've learnt: no matter how good the communication is between yourself and the buyer, only go for a refund through the official dispute system...


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Well the advertising I get shown whilst browsing Facebook has gone slightly weird since browsing alibaba









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Facebooks ads is so sad lol


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I've got a few orders from March/April that are stuck in unknown states of shipping but more recent items have tracked just fine and come through quickly. I think in about a week's time I'm going to have start filling some disputes.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Kieranz said:


> Well the advertising I get shown whilst browsing Facebook has gone slightly weird since browsing alibaba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So did you get the cow or not? Seems like a deal.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> I've got a few orders from March/April that are stuck in unknown states of shipping but more recent items have tracked just fine and come through quickly. I think in about a week's time I'm going to have start filling some disputes.


I got money back for all my purchases during the March sale. Maybe I will eventually get the items in 2-3 months time when Singapore airlines resume flying...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Techme said:


> So did you get the cow or not? Seems like a deal.


No the shipping was too costly. Plus I was also worried about what shape the cow would be in after the 120 days it would take to arrive. If it had been a camel I would have been less worried so I will keep my eyes peeled for any pregnant camel deals and keep you all updated .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi everyone, this is my first contribution to this thread while I have been watching it for a few weeks now.

San Martin just released a new watch (I believe) with a 3D metal logo in the dial which is imo wayyy better looking than their previous models (e.g. Submariner homage).

They also told me that a new version of their submariner was coming with their hexagonal logo replacing their brand name in the dial).


----------



## bryanredneck27 (Nov 27, 2014)

Techme said:


> So did you get the cow or not? Seems like a deal.


Post took so long that the cow gave birth in the way there... so he wants a refund now


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There's an interesting new Titanium GMT watch on Alibaba, although a little large (45 mm wide): Source 2020 New Designed Steel Dive Watch Buckle Men Automatic Wrist Dive Watches on m.alibaba.com


----------



## mythless (Feb 21, 2016)

Looks like to be a Muhle copy.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> There's an interesting new Titanium GMT watch on Alibaba, although a little large (45 mm wide): Source 2020 New Designed Steel Dive Watch Buckle Men Automatic Wrist Dive Watches on m.alibaba.com


I would definitely ask if that one has 'famous brand' markings on it.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin's new Datejust Variant








*Case Diameter: 39mm
Thickness:12.5mm (Including glass)
Lug-to-lug: 47mm
Glass: Sapphire*


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

mougino said:


> There's an interesting new Titanium GMT watch on Alibaba, although a little large (45 mm wide): Source 2020 New Designed Steel Dive Watch Buckle Men Automatic Wrist Dive Watches on m.alibaba.com


Hello, be careful with this supplier from Alibaba...(Shenzhen super Time) I many time try to deal with them first for one or two pieces, later about 150 pieces. 98% of the watch shown on their Alibaba website are Photoshop from other microbrand with hidden label...nothing available... scammer

Envoyé de mon Redmi Note 9S en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

This is probably a stock photo of a muhle glashutte seebataillon gmt










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

FYI - my 29th March order suddenly reached my country today... AliExpress Standard shipping


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> I would definitely ask if that one has 'famous brand' markings on it.


I'd like to know too


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

SylvainGnx said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first contribution to this thread while I have been watching it for a few weeks now.
> 
> San Martin just released a new watch (I believe) with a 3D metal logo in the dial which is imo wayyy better looking than their previous models (e.g. Submariner homage).
> 
> ...


Pretty good looking. I like San Martin, feels like they are always improving little things here and there with each new watch or variant they release.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

mougino said:


> There's an interesting new Titanium GMT watch on Alibaba, although a little large (45 mm wide): Source 2020 New Designed Steel Dive Watch Buckle Men Automatic Wrist Dive Watches on m.alibaba.com


Definitely shader seller. see below
I don't sell watches btw just patter to see if they would bite


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

They are probably just interested in big scale orders and using these shopped photos as a suggestion what would be possible. 

Some stores on alibaba sell a already made products in single quantities to customers, but that is not the norm. not all of them operate that way. 
Send in your own design, talk about a 300+ items Kickstarter project or whatever about your brand and your watch company and you will get a different reaction.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

My April purchase from Timelee FINALLY arrived. A Turtle jubilee with solid endlinks and fat spring bars. It has a stamped clasp, so I'll need to upgrade that. But guess who sells the solid clasp many of us have bought...Timelee! The solid clasp made a huge difference on my SKX jubilee, so I'll probably buy a new clasp - through gritted teeth.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

SylvainGnx said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first contribution to this thread while I have been watching it for a few weeks now.
> 
> San Martin just released a new watch (I believe) with a 3D metal logo in the dial which is imo wayyy better looking than their previous models (e.g. Submariner homage).
> 
> ...


You don't happen to know what the model number of this new release is?

EDIT - ignore me  Just realised this is their new turtle homage:









215.6US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Diver Watch 6309 Turtle 20 Bar Stainless Steel Men Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Rubber Strap Bgw9 Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Update on the crown problem with the Seamaster homage (shown in the photo).

The seller agreed to fix it for me if I sent it to China and paid postage both ways. I know that I would simply lose the watch for many months if I actually sent it. After lots of messages back and forth we agreed that he sent me 2 crowns and 2 stems and I would pay 12 euros for postage. I know I got ripped off, but I really like the watch and I was also considering trying to improve its water resistance before the crown stopped screwing on the case.

After I had the backup of new stem/crown in the post I went on to do a little dirty fix. I got the stem out and it is one with a spring, as expected for a screw on crown.
I cut some of the stem and now the crown is even on the case and I can easily pull it out and set time/date. 
I inserted an o-ring on the stem to help a bit with water resistance and I changed the back seal as well. Used some locktite to secure the crown on the stem and it is ready. I can wear the watch again now! I can hand wind it easier. The water resistance was a joke in the first place so the only thing that can go wrong now is to have liquid water in the case instead of just vapor. Anyhow I might just wash my hands with it, I was never going to go for swimming with it.

Maybe I will try to improve the water resistance when I get the new crown/stem parts. Then I will know for sure if the problem originally was because the stem was not shortened to the proper length or if the crown doesn't fit this case very well. If it was just a problem of bad assembly, I believe the screw back case could hold 5Bar with o-rings on the stem and screw on crown. The non-working He valve might be the one to blame for the vapor getting inside. I will see if I can do anything to water seal it properly, since it is just there as decoration.

So, you can just go ahead and cut the stem to make the watch wearable again. Just do it in small increments until you get the right length!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mythless said:


> Looks like to be a Muhle copy.


They forgot to photoshop the counterfeit logo off one of the pics.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> Update on the crown problem with the Seamaster homage (shown in the photo).
> 
> The seller agreed to fix it for me if I sent it to China and paid postage both ways. I know that I would simply lose the watch for many months if I actually sent it. After lots of messages back and forth we agreed that he sent me 2 crowns and 2 stems and I would pay 12 euros for postage. I know I got ripped off, but I really like the watch and I was also considering trying to improve its water resistance before the crown stopped screwing on the case.
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'll give it try one day. Mine has the same issue as yours. The crown won't catch the thread. I thought I'd just make it non-screw down.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

It's in, my first San Martin. I now understand all the praise for the brand. It's fantastic. I never felt this excitement with a watch before, because there is always something not good. This is perfect. The enamel dial comes to life outside, than you really understand the beauty. Highly recommended as straightforward no nonsense dresser!
















Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

kovy71 said:


> I think they are new, size is 40mm x 12mm.
> 
> #Aliexpress CHF 202.10 50%OFF | Mechanical Chronograph Watch Mens Pilot Wristwatches Men Steel Sapphire Moon Phase Wrist Watch Seagull ST1908 Movement New 2020
> 
> ...


That is a nice watch, pity I have no funds left

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> US $52.0 20% OFF|Men's Watch Automatic Mechanical Date 39.5mm Black Sterile Dial Steel Case Bracelet Bright Green Aluminum Frame Acrylic Crystal|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Yeah, pretty good looking case with drilled lugs.

Mine needed some work. Replaced the bezel gasket so it has the proper amount of resistance. And there where some foreign particles on the dial which I had to remove. Stem and crown action a bit rough...

For the price assume the watch comes about 95% completed 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

My new San Martin Bronze Pilot 6498 has arrived. Got a good deal in the sale:









179.2US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Bronze Pilot 44mm Men Watch Manual Mechanical Sapphire Leather Strap Luminous Water Resistant See-through Case Back - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Quick delivery, and really pleased with it. Lume seems great, blue dial really pops.

Flat sapphire confirmed for both face and display back.

Debating putting it on a MKS NATO (my favourite), probably a Dirty Bond with grey IP buckles for £15.









MKS NATO DIRTY BOND (IP GREY BUCKLES)


This model: ‘Dirty Bond’ (Brown & Black Stripes) with a Matte IP Grey coating on the buckles. We have listened to your suggestions and introduced a new line of G10 Nato watch straps.They are still made with high quality ballistic nylon and have stitched joints throughout. The buckles have an IP...




www.mksnatostraps.com





Seems to run a little fast compared to my black Geervo/Parnis 6498 44mm pilot with the same movement, but that's exceptional in its accuracy.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

JustUK said:


> My new San Martin Bronze Pilot 6498 has arrived. Got a good deal in the sale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That particular Sea-Gull movement reportedly has issues. Hopefully Sea-Gull has resolved them. I really like the look of that movement otherwise and the watch seems to be an exceptional deal for what you get.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Kieranz said:


> Well the advertising I get shown whilst browsing Facebook has gone slightly weird since browsing alibaba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's quite cheap, might consider one. Thanks!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## cousswrc (Feb 8, 2019)

I ordered a watch on March 31. Never came.
I ordered another one on May 18. Tracking shows almost nothing.

I ordered a bezel on June 16 and they gave a me Netherlands tracking number. Same tracking status even if this one is coming from Europe.

So I am wondering: Do they actually ship the items or they just print tracking labels?


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

cousswrc said:


> I ordered a watch on March 31. Never came.
> I ordered another one on May 18. Tracking shows almost nothing.
> 
> I ordered a bezel on June 16 and they gave a me Netherlands tracking number. Same tracking status even if this one is coming from Europe.
> ...


Always check the store first if you buy.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cousswrc said:


> I ordered a watch on March 31. Never came.
> I ordered another one on May 18. Tracking shows almost nothing.
> 
> I ordered a bezel on June 16 and they gave a me Netherlands tracking number. Same tracking status even if this one is coming from Europe.
> ...


Same here with French tracking numbers from mid-May orders... You can't track with those numbers, you need to use the AliExpress tracking which actually shows where the items are (in my case: not arrived France yet )


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video on my YouTube channel is up now. It's a giveaway one. So be sure to check it out for a chance to win.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Same here with French tracking numbers from mid-May orders... You can't track with those numbers, you need to use the AliExpress tracking which actually shows where the items are (in my case: not arrived France yet )


Use track parcel app website to track items. Items through the Nederlands sometimes change tracking numbers after entering Europe. It's the only website I have found which shows the new number.

My March orders -4 of them- are still stuck in Singapore and I got full refund on all.
The watch I bought on the last sale entered my country and is waiting to see what happens with customs, the rest are around the Nederlands.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Speaking of Nederlands (and that part of the world), I made an order with Cheapest Nato Straps which shipped early March, also haven’t seen that yet...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Use track parcel app website to track items. Items through the Nederlands sometimes change tracking numbers after entering Europe. It's the only website I have found which shows the new number.
> 
> My March orders -4 of them- are still stuck in Singapore and I got full refund on all.
> The watch I bought on the last sale entered my country and is waiting to see what happens with customs, the rest are around the Nederlands.
> ...


Wow you're absolutely right! I was relying on 17track.net that doesn't work... parcelsapp.com *does* work. I will modify my app incoming to use parcelsapp instead. Thanks!


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

A friend of mine sources products from the Far East for loads of his customers, and he says that despite the lock-down being lifted in a lot of areas, Global Shipping is still a nightmare. He gets a lot of electronics from Singapore and he tells me that the number of freight flights from there is reduced to a great extent that priority is given to Regular Customers Only and the individual post packets only get on a flight if they have spare space, which makes it a lottery!

Hopefully this will improve over time, but as to when, your guess is a good as mine!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Just pulled the trigger on one of the Steeldive IWC Spitfire homages. I used to have a Precista Speedbird 3 in a very similar vein (but about 4 times the price) so interested to see how this compares.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can someone recommend a Ali Express seller for the Seagull 1963? Anyone have experience with the Ali Express Tourbillon Watch Store? Thanks


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

This puppy arrived today. A Corgeut but not from AliExpress. For £55 can't complain


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

anyone have a lead on an Explorer Homage in the 40mm size outside of Parnis/Bliger and Tisell?

Tisell is too expensive and has weird lug hole setups, and the Parnis/Bliger cases just look to chunky to actually look good (IMO)

honestly, I'm just waiting for Pagani Design to come to their senses and make an Explorer Homage....and for good measure, and explorer II GMT homage. they would have my money so fast if they pull it off correctly.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

whatmeworry said:


> Just pulled the trigger on one of the Steeldive IWC Spitfire homages. I used to have a Precista Speedbird 3 in a very similar vein (but about 4 times the price) so interested to see how this compares.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been eyeing these up so will be keen to hear your thoughts once you receive it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

sidders54 said:


> This puppy arrived today. A Corgeut but not from AliExpress. For £55 can't complain


It is a beautiful looking watch. What is the lug to lug on this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Kieranz said:


> I have been eyeing these up so will be keen to hear your thoughts once you receive it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got it. Should be a couple of weeks I think

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

Kieranz said:


> It is a beautiful looking watch. What is the lug to lug on this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Approx 50mm


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> anyone have a lead on an Explorer Homage in the 40mm size outside of Parnis/Bliger and Tisell?
> 
> .


Have you had a look at the Alpha? It's the only other one that comes to mind for me.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Have you had a look at the Alpha? It's the only other one that comes to mind for me.


Definitely.....but at 36mm I just can't pull the trigger on it. 39 is my absolute limit on the small side. I'd love to get my hands on one just to see how it fits, but I'm not ready to throw my money at it.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Have you had a look at the Alpha? It's the only other one that comes to mind for me.


dont think they make a 40mm version.

They do make a decent 36mm case, not sure about the bracelet.

If you are OK with the 36mm version you could look at Tiger Concept. Pretty cool vintage models and quite cheap still.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Velez84 said:


> Can someone recommend a Ali Express seller for the Seagull 1963? Anyone have experience with the Ali Express Tourbillon Watch Store? Thanks


Are you looking for one actually from Sea-gull or just a Red Star?


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Draconian Collector said:


> Are you looking for one actually from Sea-gull or just a Red Star?


Red Star one, I don't think I want to pay almost $400. The one from AliExpress Tourbillon is in my cart just not sure if there's a preferred seller of these. Thanks


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Shenzhen CXH Trading Store is where I got my during the last sale. Got it quickly with no issues. Wearing it as I type.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> Definitely.....but at 36mm I just can't pull the trigger on it. 39 is my absolute limit on the small side. I'd love to get my hands on one just to see how it fits, but I'm not ready to throw my money at it.





Quint1980 said:


> dont think they make a 40mm version.
> 
> They do make a decent 36mm case, not sure about the bracelet.
> 
> ...


Ah, didn't realise theirs was only 36mm. The only other ones I've seen on Aliexpress are all sterile dial versions, which I'm sure are just Parnis or Bliger without the branding.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

turdbogls said:


> anyone have a lead on an Explorer Homage in the 40mm size outside of Parnis/Bliger and Tisell?
> 
> Tisell is too expensive and has weird lug hole setups, and the Parnis/Bliger cases just look to chunky to actually look good (IMO)
> 
> honestly, I'm just waiting for Pagani Design to come to their senses and make an Explorer Homage....and for good measure, and explorer II GMT homage. they would have my money so fast if they pull it off correctly.


If you're okay with quartz, there's the Technos TSM208. I have one and it's either 39 or 40 mm (I think 40 mm). It has a pretty nice bracelet, with solid endlinks, too.

However, come to think of it, I'm not sure it's still available. And again, you'd have to be okay with quartz.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Draconian Collector said:


> Shenzhen CXH Trading Store is where I got my during the last sale. Got it quickly with no issues. Wearing it as I type.


 Thanks


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

whatmeworry said:


> You got it. Should be a couple of weeks I think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

sidders54 said:


> This puppy arrived today. A Corgeut but not from AliExpress. For £55 can't complain


Love the detail in that dial, similar to an old Pobeda I was eyeing off


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

New steeldive design...interesting !


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> View attachment 15347674
> 
> 
> New steeldive design...interesting !


Nice. Helson Gauge copy.


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

konax said:


> Nice. Helson Gauge copy.


Well spotted, i was wondering.


----------



## sla833 (Mar 25, 2018)

It's happening.









Enviado de meu ASUS_X00TDB usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

sla833 said:


> It's happening.


i'm sold if they plan to release frost blue/white dial too


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Just came in from the summer sale. Bought a fluted bezel with J-Style+ a smooth bezel with O-Style and swapped! Other one is going to the soon-to-be wife.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This parnis looks very nice. I m looking for one in 36mm


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> Red Star one, I don't think I want to pay almost $400. The one from AliExpress Tourbillon is in my cart just not sure if there's a preferred seller of these. Thanks


Plenty of happy customers. I notice that they have the watch where the hands on the subdials are different. One hand has no counterbalance. That is cool. When I bought mine month ago this was not available for cheap. 
But if I look through all the customers photos not all watches sport that feature. They also send watches out where bot subdial hands are the same. 
If I were you, I would drop the seller a line and ask if it is possible to get a model where the subdial hand are different.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Extreme couponing on Ali. Collecting all these coins paid off.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

how do you do to get coins ?


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Plenty of happy customers. I notice that they have the watch where the hands on the subdials are different. One hand has no counterbalance. That is cool. When I bought mine month ago this was not available for cheap.
> But if I look through all the customers photos not all watches sport that feature. They also send watches out where bot subdial hands are the same.
> If I were you, I would drop the seller a line and ask if it is possible to get a model where the subdial hand are different.


Thank you. For the life of me I couldn't figure out the difference between the one that costs $147 and the one that is $142. Now I know! That makes sense.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

konax said:


> Extreme couponing on Ali. Collecting all these coins paid off.


What promo code did you use?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> What promo code did you use?


WATCHDIVE, but it works only in this store:




__





WatchCollectors Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller WatchCollectors Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> View attachment 15347674
> 
> 
> New steeldive design...interesting !


I noticed these on alibaba 2020 New Arrival! Sd1910s 45mm Steeldive Factory Direct Sale 1000m Water Resistant Cusn8 Solid Bronze Watch Automatic - Buy Solid Bronze Watch Automatic,1000m Water Resistant Bronze Watch,Factory Direct Salre Bronze Watch Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Some new nice chronos.






























Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> Some new nice chronos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of these. Sugess make good quality watches. I've got a couple already.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> Some new nice chronos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These look good. Is there a link for the Panda dial one? I can't find it. Thanks.


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

Steeldive SLA017 ?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> These look good. Is there a link for the Panda dial one? I can't find it. Thanks.


I need the link also! I was thinking very seriously to get the Hamilton Intra-Matic Auto Chrono panda. This most probably will scratch the itch since I think 2000 Euros is too much for a Hamilton.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Found it!
Anyone knows what the "gooseneck fine tuning" they mention is?
A better version of the movement?









188.0US $ 55% OFF|Pilot Seagull 1963 Movement St1901gooseneck Chronograph Watch For Men 38mm 40mm Sapphire Mechanical Watches Mens 2020 Panda - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

crAss said:


> Found it!
> Anyone knows what the "gooseneck fine tuning" they mention is?
> A better version of the movement?
> 
> ...


I believe it should make the watch more accurate but looking at some 1963 reviews with the gooseneck, it didn't do what was intended.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Velez84 said:


> I believe it should make the watch more accurate but looking at some *1963 reviews with the gooseneck, it didn't do what was intended.*


ST19 movement that is notoriously skittish. 
The problem is not with the _1963_ per se.
All brands using this movement is taking a risk. Or rather anyone BUYING one is taking a risk.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

crAss said:


> Found it!
> Anyone knows what the "gooseneck fine tuning" they mention is?
> A better version of the movement?
> 
> ...


I can't comment about the Gooseneck, but I'm assuming its an updated version of the movement as well. I'd probably save the $20 and stick with the original movement...but that's just me.

But, Damn, that panda is absolutely perfect. Looking over it, I'm trying to see something I would change about it and coming up empty. if I Knew for sure my wrist could handle 38mm and 18mm lugs, I'd probably be all over it.


----------



## Evil Minion (Apr 10, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> ST19 movement that is notoriously skittish.
> The problem is not with the _1963_ per se.
> All brands using this movement is taking a risk. Or rather anyone BUYING one is taking a risk.


Taking a risk with the overall reliability, or with the regulation?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Evil Minion said:


> Taking a risk with the overall reliability, or with the regulation?


The whole movement.
Do a search - you will find many threads on the movement.

I myself ate poop twice with this movement - with two different brands, and I am still unable to get over it. 
Look at this beauty! But I just can't bring myself to buy one. Sigh.









Mechanical chronograph watch


Mechanical chronograph watch. Hand wind heavy duty speedmaster style watch




alpha-1993.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Velez84 said:


> I believe it should make the watch more accurate but looking at some 1963 reviews with the gooseneck, it didn't do what was intended.


The gooseneck is supposed to make it easier to adjust the movement. However, apparently some manufacturers became wise to the desirability of the gooseneck and added purely decorative goosenecks that serve no function. I understand that the goosenecks in the HKED watches actually work as intended, but I wouldn't spend extra on an AliExpress gooseneck movement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> View attachment 15349567
> 
> 
> Steeldive SLA017 ?


Really like this one. Btw does anybody know where i can get these silicon straps with the big holes seperately?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MAYGOOD (Sep 20, 2018)

m3ga said:


> Really like this one. Btw does anybody know where i can get these silicon straps with the big holes seperately?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


steeldive store on aliex. there are others there too. they are cheaper on alibaba but shipping is costly unless you are buying a watch too
US $15.0 |2020 New Arrival Mens Silicone Strap 20mm Black 22mm Watch Bands For Mechanical Watch Waterproof Silicone Replacement Strap|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> View attachment 15349567
> 
> 
> Steeldive SLA017 ?


Looks great - where did you source the photo from? Can't find the watch yet on the Steeldive store (or have missed it!).

Thanks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

konax said:


> Extreme couponing on Ali. Collecting all these coins paid off.


Look what I got with couponing extreme. 
You have to collect more of these 'selected coupons'. They can be found all over Ali, these half white/half red $2 coupons. They add up.

Then during a sale season you can exchange those glorious full red coupons. I used here a $7 of $50 purchase. They can be found in the exchange coins for coupons page. The full red in my observation are only available during sales. They appear every full hour during a sale but often sold out quickly, no worry a new batch will be available next full hour again. If you check at, for example 08:33 they will be sold out, try again at 9:00, but be quick at 09:02 they might be allrwady gone and you have to wait another hour to get lucky. They are hard to get when the sale begins and out within seconds, but later it becomes more easy to get them as every buyer just get one of them.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Silverye said:


> Looks great - where did you source the photo from? Can't find the watch yet on the Steeldive store (or have missed it!).
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


On Aliexpress 








169.32US $ 66% OFF|STEELDIVE 62mas 41mm Diver Watch Men Black Dial Bubble Sapphire NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watches Stainless Steel Luminous|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





On Alibaba




__





Alibaba Manufacturer Directory


Manufacturers & Suppliers Directory. You can Source Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters, Importers from mobile site on m.alibaba.com




app.alibaba.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

I've been smitten with the Beijing Watch Factory Red Star diver watch for awhile now. I'd see it on Tao Bao, but they always wanted $400-$500. I was tempted because I like the look so much, but I just couldn't justify that.

Imagine how fast my impulse-buy clicker finger clicked when I saw good-stuffs has it for $285.









The 1st diver watch of Beijing Watch Factory, black JG000012






www.good-stuffs.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

spacecat said:


> Look what I got with couponing extreme.
> You have to collect more of these 'selected coupons'. They can be found all over Ali, these half white/half red $2 coupons. They add up.
> 
> Then during a sale season you can exchange those glorious full red coupons. I used here a $7 of $50 purchase. They can be found in the exchange coins for coupons page. The full red in my observation are only available during sales. They appear every full hour during a sale but often sold out quickly, no worry a new batch will be available next full hour again. If you check at, for example 08:33 they will be sold out, try again at 9:00, but be quick at 09:02 they might be allrwady gone and you have to wait another hour to get lucky. They are hard to get when the sale begins and out within seconds, but later it becomes more easy to get them as every buyer just get one of them.


You're much smarter than me then. I have no idea how this whole coupon thing works, they seem to appear randomly and apply themselves to my shopping. Here, getting these few bucks off was just luck. I barely understand how to collect coins lol.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The Beijing Watch Factory Red Star looks a great watch. I m waiting for a review before order one


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

spacecat said:


> On Aliexpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers matey


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Finally received my Steeldive 1979!










Here's a quick review:









My short review of the Steeldive 1979 (Squale 50 Ocean)


At long last ! After two failed orders from Alibaba on March 12th then April 15th (two shipping incidents), and the "order of the last chance" on May 18th on AliExpress, I finally received my Steeldive 1979 (Squale Ocean homage) !! I won't do a long review. If you want one, and of much better...




www.watchuseek.com





I'm late on the Steeldive bandwagon, that is my first one (to my defense I've been after this 1979 for 4 effing months -_-') but maybe not the last one!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Cadisen C8053* - Datejust homage - Only 38mm, sapphire, ST1612 movement? * $68.59*

Notice the 50 ATM WR - LOL

I'm really hating this new forum interface. Text functions are really inconvenient!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Is this a good quality homage of datejust ? It seems something is fun about water resistance (?)

About the new version of the site, it takes time to adjust but as long as it impeeds duplicates it is a plus for me 
What do you call 'inconvenient' text functions exactly ? _this _maybe ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Cadisen C8053* - Datejust homage - Only 38mm, sapphire, ST1612 movement? * $68.59*
> 
> Notice the 50 ATM WR - LOL
> 
> I'm really hating this new forum interface. Text functions are really inconvenient!


I've got one of these. 
I show an issue with it though in this video.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

@Silverye You will find it on Alibaba rather than Aliexpress store. This new one looks sleek !


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Deliveries last week. The watch took about a month to get here, the metal bezel/bracelet only a couple weeks.

Super satisfied with this dressy little (34mm) Sea-Gull Thin Mechanical number. Silver dial and blue hands are excellent, but the slightly recessed, sunray silver subdial really makes the design pop.










I already had a 5600, so why not...? Not quite as pleased with this one because the aftermarket bracelet really kicks out the effectine L2L, but the drop/curve of the endlinks to the first link articulation means it barely works on my 7" wrist. Would not recommend to those with even smaller wrists... love the looks, though.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

mconlonx said:


> Deliveries last week. The watch took about a month to get here, the metal bezel/bracelet only a couple weeks.
> 
> Super satisfied with this dressy little (34mm) Sea-Gull Thin Mechanical number. Silver dial and blue hands are excellent, but the slightly recessed, sunray silver subdial really makes the design pop.
> 
> View attachment 15350798


I really love this watch, but as with so many Chinese watches, I find the hands too short.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

I just received a bunch of traditional nylon straps from JUELONG store. I ordered them together with a rubber strap. I basically added them to the order because they where so cheap not expecting anything really...

As with seatbelt straps received previously from this store these are really high quality its insane for the price!

I have dozens of nato straps rangimg from €1,- to €40,- and this makes me question some of the straps I bought... honestly I have some branded straps around the 17,- mark and they are the same quality.

I went back to the store and bought most of the color options they have.... for €2,- yes thats right... you wont be disappointed!









US $2.21 49% OFF|Wholesale Nylon Strap NATO ZULU Watchband 20mm 22mm Generic Watchband Belt Replacement Men Women High Quality Watch Accessories|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com



























Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Quint1980 said:


> I just received a bunch of traditional nylon straps from JUELONG store. I ordered them together with a rubber strap. I basically added them to the order because they where so cheap not expecting anything really...
> 
> As with seatbelt straps received previously from this store these are really high quality its insane for the price!
> 
> ...


They look very nice, I suggest you post them here as well 









Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets)


I've ordered many straps from Ali, but usually they were just OK. I'd love to hear about more straps/bracelets that people thought were fantastic for the price Every now and then good straps are discussed in the AliX thread. But I thought it would be very useful to compile them in its own...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> They look very nice, I suggest you post them here as well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh no, what have you done?? I wasnt aware of that thread.

This means strap purchases will increase dramatically shortly! LOL

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> I really love this watch, but as with so many Chinese watches, I find the hands too short.


I can see where you are coming from, but considering other watches of similar style - Junghans Max Bill hand-wind and vintage watches - I can live with it. Maybe they are short, but I don't think they are _too_ short.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My 1963 showed up today. I have a paratrooper strap on the way so I threw it on this orange perlon for now.

Looks great and dimensions fit my wrist well.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I've got one of these.
> I show an issue with it though in this video.
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a nice watch apart from the printing error on the dial. Are you planning to do a review on this one?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Looks like a nice watch apart from the printing error on the dial. Are you planning to do a review on this one?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Yeah I'll be doing one at some point.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

baczajka said:


> My 1963 showed up today. I have a paratrooper strap on the way so I threw it on this orange perlon for now.
> 
> Looks great and dimensions fit my wrist well.
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! I got one coming too. I'm excited.


----------



## Silverye (Nov 18, 2019)

SylvainGnx said:


> @Silverye You will find it on Alibaba rather than Aliexpress store. This new one looks sleek !


Cheers!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

A pre-sale from Proxima. Photos show an orange watch, in the choice selection it is yellow.









US $263.33 34% OFF|Proxima Men Business Formal Watch Sapphire Glass 300M Waterproof Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Male Sport Diver Watches Hornet|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

vzan said:


> A pre-sale from Proxima. Photos show an orange watch, in the choice selection it is yellow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Further down the ad it says the orange or yellow colour is dependent upon what light it's in. But yes, there seems to be a huge difference in the colour from pics.

Also, this is being advertised as a presales but I've noticed that they've already been for sale for quite sometime on Proxima's webpage.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> About the new version of the site, it takes time to adjust but as long as it impedes duplicates it is a plus for me
> What do you call 'inconvenient' text functions exactly ? _this _maybe ?


No, it's simply the placement of the controls at the bottom, rather than the top. This makes text editing a bit more cumbersome when you add photos, since most of the the text tends to be at the top of the post. Having the editing bar at the top is standard in forums.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

My Parnis Daytona got water inside today.
I used to rinse bracelet and watch under running tap water from time to time to give it a cleaning. Never had problems until today.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ο


spacecat said:


> My Parnis Daytona got water inside today.
> I used to rinse bracelet and watch under running tap water from time to time to give it a cleaning. Never had problems until today.
> 
> View attachment 15351615


Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

crAss said:


> Ο
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Μ.μ.λμ μμ9

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Does someone try the cadisen dj homage ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> No,it's simply the placement of the controls at the bottom, rather than the top. This makes text editing a bit more cumbersome when you add photos, since most of the the text tends to be at the top of the post. Having the editing bar at the top is standard in forums.


Hello ;=)
Now i see what you mean, well i think it's evolving so quickly that's it is not easy to follow, it certainly is coming with the content mangement system or whatever soft they are using. i think there is thread where users can share their experiences or bugs seen.
They seemed to be eager to hear from the users there, sorry can't remember which section i saw it into.

i wasn't sure for i think the user experience can change due to the environment the user is using : operating system, machine, appplications, plugins ... for example from a pc or a laptop i'm using firefox and noscript plugin which oftentimes changes the forum aspect.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, i'd like to find a watch with quartz movement, reliable and a long battery life. I compared both Tmi and Miyota catalogs and found that battery life in average seems longer for Miyota (i had this feeling). I'm therefore looking for watches with Miyota movements with 10 years battery : these are 1L60, 2S60 and 2S65 from Miyota catalog.
I have been looking from movements suppliers but then i'll need to look for all the watch components, and make sure they go together. So do you know good sellers that would be able to supply watches with these movements from aliexpress ? I've asked two shops, waiting for answers. Movements | MIYOTA MOVEMENT
Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

spacecat said:


> My Parnis Daytona got water inside today.
> I used to rinse bracelet and watch under running tap water from time to time to give it a cleaning. Never had problems until today.
> 
> View attachment 15351615


Mamamia ! Rust is nasty ... open it and clean it as soon as possible if you like this watch. Never put such a watch under water, i had such a thing with a new Seiko from grey market ..., i'm careful now. If you need such a use check water resistance first or have a watchmaker do it for you. 
A watch should be used as it is supposed to ... i guess you though it could go under water and it should be so ... but I'm afraid water resistance can't be trusted with closed eyes :'(
(please keep me posted if you found from Ali Express a brand that can be 100% trusted from this WR viewpoint in real life)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Does someone try the cadisen dj homage ?


I'm not sure which DJ you're talking about but if mean date just then i should, for i'm coming back from Rolex site and it certainly is cheaper here ;=) 
There is a gross error on the dial though. This does not help. 
Buying such models can certainly help preparing for the real deal :=)
Have you found a better homage ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello, i'd like to find a watch with quartz movement, reliable and a long battery life. I compared both Tmi and Miyota catalogs and found that battery life in average seems longer for Miyota (i had this feeling). I'm therefore looking for watches with Miyota movements with 10 years battery : these are 1L60, 2S60 and 2S65 from Miyota catalog.
> I have been looking from movements suppliers but then i'll need to look for all the watch components, and make sure they go together. So do you know good sellers that would be able to supply watches with these movements from aliexpress ? I've asked two shops, waiting for answers. Movements | MIYOTA MOVEMENT
> Thanks


Why not go solar instead and not care about the battery at all?
E.g. US $17.69 90% OFF|Luxury Brand Fashion Solar Sport Watch Men Clock Waterproof Quartz Men Watches Dual Display Analog Digital Watch Relojes Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

spacecat said:


> My Parnis Daytona got water inside today.
> I used to rinse bracelet and watch under running tap water from time to time to give it a cleaning. Never had problems until today.
> 
> View attachment 15351615


It is rated at 30m. If you check the ISO standard (ISO 23160:2011) for 30m/3Bar water resistance it is meant just for splash like accidental splashes when washing your hands or when raining.
Running tap water needs at least 50m/5bar resistance. So, if you have been doing that for a long time it proves that the watch is indeed well made and performed beyond spec for a number of times before failing.

Water resistance is a trivial subject because -I believe- the watch industry wants to mislead us into thinking we are getting something better than what we pay for.

For only diver watches marked clearly as Diver Watches does the ISO 6425:2018 apply, in which when you get a 50m/5bar you know you can take it 50m deep without problems...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

@mougino

Hello ;=)
Good point, i'm pondering quartz battery Vs solar since a long time, my best choice goes to solar but it is when comparing the catalogs of the most know Japan sellers that i realized battery is a plus for Miyota.
About solar models thanks, this looks like a good model the one you shared above, also the shop looks very good.
Wen i looked for solar models in Ali X i could not find many, but maybe from Skmei. I've noticed Skmei introduced some new solar models too.
The one you shared : it seems it actually has a battery and a solar panel , the solar panel is supposed to help the watch work when there's no more battery.
Is there some functions that will not work anymore then ? Not that i'm not willing this but i'd like to know what i'm buying before experiencing some part of the watch being ko after battery is dead.
Good model at Readeel (or is it real deal ? ) , plus it's not written ralos on dial or something similar. Case is described steel an alloy though.
(i asked seller about watch behavior when battery is dead, and material of the case)

About solar movements is there a quality hierarchy important to know ?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> My Parnis Daytona got water inside today.
> I used to rinse bracelet and watch under running tap water from time to time to give it a cleaning. Never had problems until today.


I just saw this video yesterday. There you can see how to easily remove the bezel of the parnis including the glass. No wonder it doesn't show much water resistance ...






Maybe it works the same with yours, that would at least make it easier to get the water out


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

crAss said:


> It is rated at 30m. If you check the ISO standard (ISO 23160:2011) for 30m/3Bar water resistance it is meant just for splash like accidental splashes when washing your hands or when raining.
> Running tap water needs at least 50m/5bar resistance. So, if you have been doing that for a long time it proves that the watch is indeed well made and performed beyond spec for a number of times before failing.
> 
> Water resistance is a trivial subject because -I believe- the watch industry wants to mislead us into thinking we are getting something better than what we pay for.
> ...


I think when it comes to Ali express brands I think the issue is more that they're just straight up lying about their water resistance. Your average hand washing sink is just not capable of generating 3 ATM of water pressure.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm really hating this new forum interface. Text functions are really inconvenient!


Yes sir!
The old one was perfect.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

To think a non-screw-down 30m Chinese chronograph has any sort of WR is a stretch. Regularly running it under a tap was asking for trouble, I'm not surprised it got water inside. 

I have been intrigued by those tests Gary does on ILW2. He claims an ISO-certified watch should be able to go down to the depth on the dial, but also claims Chinese divers passing 30m is an achievement.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

I never noticed the pagani was thinner than the parnis.
But with size and no-date and overall dial-design the parnis wins easily for me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> The one you shared : it seems it actually has a battery and a solar panel , the solar panel is supposed to help the watch work when there's no more battery.


AFAIK the solar panel recharges the battery, and the watch operates on the cell, not the other way around like you're saying, but maybe the store can give us more details. Worst case scenario (if the store cannot help) maybe ask them a picture of the inside, with the cell? That could give us hints on how the watch works...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

gav1230 said:


> I think when it comes to Ali express brands I think the issue is more that they're just straight up lying about their water resistance. Your average hand washing sink is just not capable of generating 3 ATM of water pressure.


Please check my post before again. According to ISO 23160:2011 you can get a 3 Atm watch from TISSOT/HAMILTON/TAG HEUER/you name it and if you put it in bowl of water for an extended period of time it will most probably leak and the company HAS NOT LIED to you. 30m water resistance DOES NOT mean you can put it 30m below surface and survive. And we are talking about an ISO Standard here not whatever a cheap Chinese manufacturer wants to sell. Just for clarity, I have to mention that some brands like Rolex have their own way of measuring/stating water resistance.

Are the watch companies lying to us? essentially yes, because it would be much better to just say 1 star water resistance is splash (and it is essentially what is prescribed in the standard as 30m/3bar), 2 stars good for only surface swimming (no diving) and no hot showers (essentially what is called now 50m/5bar), 3 stars for swimming and recreational water sports (essentially what is called noww 100m/10bar).

Keep in mind as I said before that Diver watches have a different standard, namely the ISO 6425:2018 in which when you get a 100m watch you know it is good to get it at 100m depth.

Example to make it even clearer. Check the official SEIKO webpage








THE HISTORY OF SEIKO DIVER'S WATCHES | SEA | Prospex | SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION


Introduced in 1965, Seiko's diving watch integrated innovative technology that has been chosen by divers and adventurers globally. Seiko's diving watch has become a global standard as a result 50 years of innovation. What is the history behind this timepiece? SEIKO WATCH CORPORATION.



www.seikowatches.com





I quote:
_"What is a true diver's watch?
From the introduction in 1965 as Japan's first diver's watch, the engineers never stopped to innovate. The trust this watch has gained goes beyond the borders of Japan and into the world. As a result, Seiko facilitated the establishment of the standard for diver's watches in International Standard Organization (ISO), and Japan Industrial Standards (JIS). As for the ISO, Seiko lobbied the organization to amend the standard to match the actual use of diver's watches in the deep sea. In 1996, ISO6425 with annex, about diver's watches for mixed gas diving, was issued. "_

So if you get a SEIKO watch that is a Diver watch, what you see on the dial is the depth you can actually get the watch to.

But for the rest of their watches, again from SEIKO website








What special care should I give my watch? | Seiko Watch Corporation


Seiko is one of the few fully integrated watch manufactures. We design and develop our own movements using leading-edge technology.




www.seikowatches.com





*Water resistance:*

_Even if a watch is water resistant, avoid placing it directly under running water from a faucet.
*The water pressure from a faucet is high and sufficient to result in moisture penetration inside the watch.*_


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> I just saw this video yesterday. There you can see how to easily remove the bezel of the parnis including the glass. No wonder it doesn't show much water resistance ...
> 
> Maybe it works the same with yours, that would at least make it easier to get the water out


to be fair to Parnis, this is just one mans experience I have tried pulling my Bezel off and it Won't budge.
I still wouldn't put it under running water, though. a damp cloth is as much water as I will purposely expose the Parnis Daytona to.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> It is rated at 30m. If you check the ISO standard (ISO 23160:2011) for 30m/3Bar water resistance it is meant just for splash like accidental splashes when washing your hands or when raining.
> Running tap water needs at least 50m/5bar resistance. So, if you have been doing that for a long time it proves that the watch is indeed well made and performed beyond spec for a number of times before failing.
> 
> Water resistance is a trivial subject because -I believe- the watch industry wants to mislead us into thinking we are getting something better than what we pay for.
> ...


I know this and a lot of aliexpress seller have some pictogram chart on their product pages that shows that.

I thought it is common knowledge to until recently some YouTuber bought a pressure tester, named it Herrmann, runs water pressure rest with Ali watches and rants a little bit that the watch industry is misleading us.

I didn't expect that Parnis to be good for diving or knew that Parnis gave any water resisting ratings at all. But then you here all the stories by people who took their Parnis to the pool (okay, maybe not Chronographs). 
I took a risk to test it, found something out. Now I am turning it into a test how robust a Seiko mechaquartz movement is and if its survives being wet for a half day.

With Parnis and other Chinese watches in the sub $100 or so category, water resistance will also depends how carefully the watch was build, if they made sure the seals sit correctly in the right places or if an o-ring on the crown might have been forgotten to install because the colleges called for dinner.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> I just saw this video yesterday. There you can see how to easily remove the bezel of the parnis including the glass. No wonder it doesn't show much water resistance ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know what, I saw that youtuber talking about the loose Parnis bezel too. And of course I had to try if my bezel comes off. Lucky me, mine didn't But I didn't realise that he removed the crystal too with that move. I guess when I tried to replicate this bezel pull off that might have been the moment when I compromised my Parnis and opened the flood gates. 
Ha, ha. Lesson to learn. Don't copy everything those youtubers do on their channel, kids!

Still prefer Parnis over PagDesign. The smaller size, the look, less text on the dial speaks for the Parnis. 
Have no issue with the clasp. And was aware of the risk washing my watch involves. If there is now water inside I have to blame mostly myself.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> To think a non-screw-down 30m Chinese chronograph has any sort of WR is a stretch. Regularly running it under a tap was asking for trouble, I'm not surprised it got water inside.
> 
> I have been intrigued by those tests Gary does on ILW2. He claims an ISO-certified watch should be able to go down to the depth on the dial, but also claims Chinese divers passing 30m is an achievement.


I rode him for a while about his giving Loreo dive watches such good reviews, to which he replied in a mildly snarky manner. When he pressure tested his Loreo, lo and behold it failed. When I reminded him of my earlier criticism he suggested I should thank him for proving me right!!!!
Honestly I no longer trust most reviews, it's all caveat emptor!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> Please check my post before again. According to ISO 23160:2011 you can get a 3 Atm watch from TISSOT/HAMILTON/TAG HEUER/you name it and if you put it in bowl of water for an extended period of time it will most probably leak and the company HAS NOT LIED to you. 30m water resistance DOES NOT mean you can put it 30m below surface and survive. And we are talking about an ISO Standard here not whatever a cheap Chinese manufacturer wants to sell. Just for clarity, I have to mention that some brands like Rolex have their own way of measuring/stating water resistance.
> 
> Are the watch companies lying to us? essentially yes, because it would be much better to just say 1 star water resistance is splash (and it is essentially what is prescribed in the standard as 30m/3bar), 2 stars good for only surface swimming (no diving) and no hot showers (essentially what is called now 50m/5bar), 3 stars for swimming and recreational water sports (essentially what is called noww 100m/10bar).
> 
> ...


My Loreo was rated 200 metres and would fog up when I went for a walk along the beach on a humid day!!
Your post is bang on accurate, but some Chinese brands can't even match up to the laxer ISO standards.


----------



## s0ft (Dec 9, 2019)

So yesterday i took my Corgeut 300 seamaster lookalike to shower with me and today i washed my car. I wasn't even babying it and the watch even got some water sprayed right on it, max 10bar. And everything seems fine, only got some water spots on the bezel and sapphire, after cleaning it with a microfiber cloth it still looks brand new. Will try to go swimming with it in the future.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

spacecat said:


> My Parnis Daytona got water inside today.
> I used to rinse bracelet and watch under running tap water from time to time to give it a cleaning. Never had problems until today.
> 
> View attachment 15351615


Yikes. That one has the locking pushers?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Please check my post before again. According to ISO 23160:2011 you can get a 3 Atm watch from TISSOT/HAMILTON/TAG HEUER/you name it and if you put it in bowl of water for an extended period of time it will most probably leak and the company HAS NOT LIED to you. 30m water resistance DOES NOT mean you can put it 30m below surface and survive. And we are talking about an ISO Standard here not whatever a cheap Chinese manufacturer wants to sell. Just for clarity, I have to mention that some brands like Rolex have their own way of measuring/stating water resistance.
> 
> Are the watch companies lying to us? essentially yes, because it would be much better to just say 1 star water resistance is splash (and it is essentially what is prescribed in the standard as 30m/3bar), 2 stars good for only surface swimming (no diving) and no hot showers (essentially what is called now 50m/5bar), 3 stars for swimming and recreational water sports (essentially what is called noww 100m/10bar).


Theoretically your 30-meter watch can withstand swims of up to 30 meters and your 50-meter watch can withstand swims of up to 50 meters, but these are *assuming perfect lab-like conditions*, short immersion periods, and *a brand new watch with perfect gaskets and seals*.

The problem is that seals age, and exposure to salt water and other chemicals can also degrade water resistance. This is also a mere measure of static pressure, and only requires a small sample of watches be tested, whereas the *ISO 6425* require each watch undergo testing to receive certification. ISO 22810:2010 also allows air pressure testing to be used in lieu of water pressure. The pressure testing periods can be as short as 10 minutes, compared to two hours for ISO 6425 Diver's ratings.

The familiar charts that specify 30M WR watches as being merely "splash proof" are taking into account that these watches will last many years, and that manufacturers don't want lawsuits when a five year old watch is no longer able to be submerged safely.

BTW - ISO 23160:2011 is about scratch and wear resistance, while ISO 22810:2010 addresses plain (non-Diver's) water resistance.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

s0ft said:


> So yesterday i took my Corgeut 300 seamaster lookalike to shower with me and today i washed my car. I wasn't even babying it and the watch even got some water sprayed right on it, max 10bar. And everything seems fine, only got some water spots on the bezel and sapphire, after cleaning it with a microfiber cloth it still looks brand new. Will try to go swimming with it in the future.
> View attachment 15352373


I have been swimming with this since last summer and showering afterwards with no problem whatsoever.
It is this watch, the bronze corgeut black bay, the Pagani submariner and a DOM Bauhaus that I swim with daily.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Yikes. That one has the locking pushers?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Yes pushers are screw down and we're locked when the water got in (unlike in the photo where all are open) The Crown, oddly enough, is not screwdown.

I suspect the water got inside at the front. The is a recent review video on Youtube where reviewer (I like watches) remarked that on his Parnis model he can easily pull off the bezel and the glas comes off with it. . I tried the same with mine, could not get the bezel off but might have loosen the Glas enough to open a gap where the water came in.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I've been pool swimming with my Corgeut BB many times. No worries.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

I don’t know if I’m just bad at searching AliX, but I can’t find any dials for a NH35A, everything is for a Miyota. Can anyone help? Not sure what terms to search for to get better results or any results really.

Edit: found some with “dial Seiko” but there are only a handful under $100+


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

BeyondAddiction said:


> I don't know if I'm just bad at searching AliX, but I can't find any dials for a NH35A, everything is for a Miyota. Can anyone help? Not sure what terms to search for to get better results or any results really.
> 
> Edit: found some with "dial Seiko" but there are only a handful under $100+


What style are you after?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

baczajka said:


> What style are you after?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


Looking for a white dial with some lumed hour markers. Just a basic white Submariner or Explorer type. Though I would check any white dial to see if it would work with how hard they are to find. Would like to have a date window too, but that is even more difficult.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Looking for a white dial with some lumed hour markers. Just a basic white Submariner or Explorer type. Though I would check any white dial to see if it would work with how hard they are to find. Would like to have a date window too, but that is even more difficult.


Try DLW. Excellent quality and service. Not Ali prices though.









DLW MODS - Seiko Watch Modification Parts


We supply a huge range of premium parts to modify Seiko watches - Ceramic Inserts, Bezels, Sapphire Crystals, Hands, Dials, Chapter Rings and more. Fully modded watches can be arranged too.




www.dlwwatches.com





Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

baczajka said:


> Try DLW. Excellent quality and service. Not Ali prices though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I appreciate it. Just trying to find alternative options. I have checked DLW, Lucius Atelier, Crystal Times, Namoki, TigerConcepts, Esslinger, Raffles, Dagaz, Yobokies. There are a few that I like but are either out of stock or I have to give up the date. So I figured there would be at least some alternatives on AliX.

I may just have to go with a different design and shelf this one until parts are available again.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BeyondAddiction said:


> I appreciate it. Just trying to find alternative options. I have checked DLW, Lucius Atelier, Crystal Times, Namoki, TigerConcepts, Esslinger, Raffles, Dagaz, Yobokies. There are a few that I like but are either out of stock or I have to give up the date. So I figured there would be at least some alternatives on AliX.
> 
> I may just have to go with a different design and shelf this one until parts are available again.


Contact Heimdallr and ask them if they can make a white dial. They already sell black ones.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

About solar watches : the seller (Readeel) replied as follow
"the case of this watch is alloy ，The solar function is only to extend the use time, because it is too small to support the watch work all the time, thank you " .

This seems like a good shop : following customers questions, quick answer and clear too.

About _watches_ with Miyota _long battery life_ movements (1L60, 2S60, 2S65) :
one shop was not having any, i asked them if they can find some.
one shop offered to sell it for 25$, this seems expensive to me for i saw it for 15€ from Europe.

So if you find some shop able to source models from the movement please share ;=)
(i'm also looking for watches with other real moonphase movements)

Thank you ;=)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> About solar watches : the seller (Readeel) replied as follow
> "the case of this watch is alloy ，The solar function is only to extend the use time, because it is too small to support the watch work all the time, thank you " .
> ...


This is a nice solar watch I was looking at








68.8US $ 57% OFF|Casima Fashion Watch Man Luxury Sapphire Calendar Military Quartz Wristwatch Solar Energy Charge Waterproof Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





But it is more expensive than a Casio solar you know it's going to work for a long time...









135.0US $ |Casio Watch men top luxury set g shock Waterproof Sport quartz Watch LED digital Military men watch Solar wrist watch relogio|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> About solar watches : the seller (Readeel) replied as follow
> "the case of this watch is alloy ，The solar function is only to extend the use time, because it is too small to support the watch work all the time, thank you " .
> ...


You can find some Miyota 10yr battery on eBay e.g.









Superbe Vintage Gents 9 ct or laminé Accurist Date Montre-bracelet MS075S Cal 2S60 | eBay


Les meilleures offres pour Superbe Vintage Gents 9 ct or laminé Accurist Date Montre-bracelet MS075S Cal 2S60 sont sur eBay ✓ Comparez les prix et les spécificités des produits neufs et d'occasion ✓ Pleins d'articles en livraison gratuite!



www.ebay.fr


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

BeyondAddiction said:


> Looking for a white dial with some lumed hour markers. Just a basic white Submariner or Explorer type. Though I would check any white dial to see if it would work with how hard they are to find. Would like to have a date window too, but that is even more difficult.


Hi, If you go for no date then you can just use any dial you want if you clip off the dial feet and use adhesive dial dots to secure the dial.

I never had any issues with them so far.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> You can find some Miyota 10yr battery on eBay e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is nice to see that some try to create nice watches , then you need someone to sell it and a client to search for it ...
Thank you ! I'm going to dig this way


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

crAss said:


> This is a nice solar watch I was looking at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks , i dont know this brand Casima yet, i also had some time near Casios solar recently ;=)
Found a nice one red gshock , or lineage models too, but others sites and prices.
LCW-M170TD-7AER | Radio controlled | Montres | Produits | CASIO 
this one i spoted some time ago WVA-M650D-2AER Radio pilotée | Boutique en ligne CASIO


----------



## James_ (Sep 5, 2011)

whatmeworry said:


> My Pagani GMT turned up today and I'm very pleased with it. Definitely feels a step up from the Alpha I used to have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome back.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

James_ said:


> Welcome back.


Thank you 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

john_marston said:


> To think a non-screw-down 30m Chinese chronograph has any sort of WR is a stretch. Regularly running it under a tap was asking for trouble, I'm not surprised it got water inside.
> 
> I have been intrigued by those tests Gary does on ILW2. He claims an ISO-certified watch should be able to go down to the depth on the dial, but also claims Chinese divers passing 30m is an achievement.


Would you please link to Gary's posts?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hruodland is re-releasing its Aquatimer homage lineup [2nd Edition]


































































Spec sheet:
Model No.: F-002
Movement: PT-5000 or a more expensive Sellita S200
Case Metal: 316L Stainless Steel
Case diameter: 42mm
Case thickness: 12mm
Strap size: 22mm
Lug-to-lug: 47mm
Glass: sapphire
Bezel: Lumed Sapphire
Lume: BGW9
Waterproofing: 200M


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Hruodland is re-releasing its Aquatimer homage lineup [2nd Edition]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there a link? Also how much is it?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Is there a link? Also how much is it?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Preorder link is on Taobao.





观辰海洋钢款潜水表BGW-9超级夜光蓝宝石精钢机械表男-淘宝网


欢迎前来淘宝网实力旺铺，选购观辰海洋钢款潜水表BGW-9超级夜光蓝宝石精钢机械表男,想了解更多观辰海洋钢款潜水表BGW-9超级夜光蓝宝石精钢机械表男，请进入寂夜和风的hruodland观辰手表定制实力旺铺，更多商品任你选购




item.taobao.com





For the 1st-to-30th Order: 
PT5000: RMB 1350，Sellita: RMB 2050 Deposit: RMB 550 
31st~60th：PT5000: RMB 1400，Sellita: RMB 2100 Deposit: RMB 600
61st~90th：PT5000: RMB 1450，Sellita: RMB 2150 Deposit: RMB 650
After 90th：PT5000: RMB 1500，Sellita: RMB 2200 Deposit: RMB 700

Probably when they launch it to Intl markets by my guesstimate, the price would be around USD$250-to-$320 for the PT-5000 & USD $350-to-$500 for the SW200.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Theoretically your 30-meter watch can withstand swims of up to 30 meters and your 50-meter watch can withstand swims of up to 50 meters, but these are *assuming perfect lab-like conditions*, short immersion periods, and *a brand new watch with perfect gaskets and seals*.
> 
> The problem is that seals age, and exposure to salt water and other chemicals can also degrade water resistance. This is also a mere measure of static pressure, and only requires a small sample of watches be tested, whereas the *ISO 6425* require each watch undergo testing to receive certification. ISO 22810:2010 also allows air pressure testing to be used in lieu of water pressure. The pressure testing periods can be as short as 10 minutes, compared to two hours for ISO 6425 Diver's ratings.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, I would imagine any given Parnis or other recognized Chinese homage brand watch with a 30M ISO 22810 rating that is built to specs and is newish will meet the qualifications.

A problem here is that Seiko tends to underrate and provides solid QC, so we find 30M SNK models routinely being able to survive SCUBA diving trips. 'Moral is to interpret the ISO description according to the ISO chart, not Seiko capability.

Adding just a niggle... Claiming ISO 6425 does not require individually testing every single watch. The model needs to be tested for WR (and meet other requests), but not every one.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> Would you please link to Gary's posts?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


It is a youtube channel. Here is one video but there are more. He puts aliexpress diver's and wannabe submariners into a pressure tester.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pagani GMT looks very impressive but i hate Pagani dial with too much text. And "EXPLORER" for a gmt is just a joke ...


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Evil Minion said:


> ...what ads? I don't see a single one
> 
> *brought to you by AdBlock


I Installed ADblock and now half of the screen is blank. Less boring than the full ads, but still I'd like more space for pictures.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=) I use noscript with firefox, it usually skips a lot of problems and when i need to see more i authorize the page/site, but there are plenty of adblockers - it is a subject in itself.
Btw : i like cats, but do not eat them ^^


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

UBlock origin works great too


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Does anyone else with a thin wrist find that bracelets on Chinese watches are often too long? 
I’ve had that with Alphas in the past and lately with Pagani and now with the Steeldive SD1945 I just got 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

whatmeworry said:


> Does anyone else with a thin wrist find that bracelets on Chinese watches are often too long?
> I've had that with Alphas in the past and lately with Pagani and now with the Steeldive SD1945 I just got
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can't you size them? I removed 4 links from my Steeldive 1979 to fit my wrist perfectly, and there are still 6 other to go...


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

mougino said:


> Can't you size them?


Yes, of course, I meant after sizing. Every with all the removable links taken out they're a bit too big.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

whatmeworry said:


> Yes, of course, I meant after sizing. Every with all the removable links taken out they're a bit too big.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The bracelet size is indicated in the specs. If you ignore and buy anyway, I guess you can still change to a new strap.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

mougino said:


> The bracelet size is indicated in the specs. If you ignore and buy anyway, I guess you can still change to a new strap.


It wasn't on the Steeldive. It's already on a NATO so not a big issue but it does seem odd to me that I've never had the issue with Japanese or European watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

whatmeworry said:


> Yes, of course, I meant after sizing. Every with all the removable links taken out they're a bit too big.


I had this kind of issue some time ago and I solved this by disassembling a non-removable link. I had to pull out the link parts, I used a heavy old vice and pliers. The link is scratched, but if someone would wish to, I could assembly it back, but it would need quite a lot of refinishing.


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Olciakk said:


> I had this kind of issue some time ago and I solved this by disassembling a non-removable link. I had to pull out the link parts, I used a heavy old vice and pliers. The link is scratched, but if someone would wish to, I could assembly it back, but it would need quite a lot of refinishing.


That might be beyond me! Tbh I'm more than happy with it on a NATO. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

What is your watch reference whatmeworry ?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

jhdscript said:


> What is your watch reference whatmeworry ?


It's the Steeldive 1940. Interestingly the one I got actually looks different to the one advertised. It has a Mark XV handset rather than a Mark XVIII. I actually prefer it though, so no issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

whatmeworry said:


> It's the Steeldive 1940. Interestingly the one I got actually looks different to the one advertised. It has a Mark XV handset rather than a Mark XVIII. I actually prefer it though, so no issue.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the 1940 comes in quite a few different styles. are you sure you didn't just accidentally order the wrong one?
I've seen 4 different dial styles (in various colors) along with 4 different handsets.

p.s. I think the 1940 should LIVE on a NATO. they also look damn good on MN style straps


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> the 1940 comes in quite a few different styles. are you sure you didn't just accidentally order the wrong one?
> I've seen 4 different dial styles (in various colors) along with 4 different handsets.
> 
> p.s. I think the 1940 should LIVE on a NATO. they also look damn good on MN style straps
> View attachment 15357416


The one I ordered has the pointed hands like yours but the same dial as the one I got. More than happy with it though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

Does anyone have a good recommendation for something along the lines of the times marlin 34mm? As in a 36mm or below vintage inspired dress watch, preferably handwound?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gav1230 said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for something along the lines of the times marlin 34mm? As in a 36mm or below vintage inspired dress watch, preferably handwound?


Shanghai 611 reissue from Times International


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

gav1230 said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for something along the lines of the times marlin 34mm? As in a 36mm or below vintage inspired dress watch, preferably handwound?


Vostok classica, but it's bigger

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Aidis MY-050 watch review (Homage to Luminox Evo Navy Seal Colormark) ~22$


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I thought that said aids on the dial


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mougino said:


> Shanghai 611 reissue from Times International


That was my thought as well. Skip AliExpress and go straight to good stuffs.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Can someone suggest a good quality Fifty Fathoms homage, with date? Automatic movement, preferrably Japanese and sapphire glass. I remember Corgeut having one, but can't find them anymore and if I remember correctly, it did not have sapphire and Japanese movement.


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

HunCame said:


> Can someone suggest a good quality Fifty Fathoms homage, with date? Automatic movement, preferrably Japanese and sapphire glass. I remember Corgeut having one, but can't find them anymore and if I remember correctly, it did not have sapphire and Japanese movement.





https://manbuworld.com/products/corgeut-45mm-black-dial-green-luminous-bezel-diving-automatic-men-watch-3026


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HunCame said:


> Can someone suggest a good quality Fifty Fathoms homage, with date? Automatic movement, preferrably Japanese and sapphire glass. I remember Corgeut having one, but can't find them anymore and if I remember correctly, it did not have sapphire and Japanese movement.











Shirryu Vintage Diver


Shirryu Vintage Diver: Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel Case Back: 316L Stainless Steel Bezel: Sapphire bezel insert with full luminous Crystal: Domed sapphire crystal with AR-Coating Movement: Seiko SII NH35A Automatic Movement, 24 Jewels, 21'600 bph Strap: Waffle Rubber Strap / Jubilee...




wrwatches.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HunCame said:


> Can someone suggest a good quality Fifty Fathoms homage, with date? Automatic movement, preferrably Japanese and sapphire glass. I remember Corgeut having one, but can't find them anymore and if I remember correctly, it did not have sapphire and Japanese movement.


If you want a vintage FF, get the Steeldive:









179.28US $ 64% OFF|Steeldive 1952 Mens Diver Watch Automatic Mechanical Swiss C3 Super Luminous Nh35 200m Waterproof Fifty Five Fathoms Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Can be had for ~£117 inc shipping from Alibaba. Ask for one with a black date.

Reef Tiger make a nice modern FF, if you want something much more refined than the Corgeut (but it's ~£220):








278.16US $ 43% OFF|men dive wrist watch,mens sport automatic watches Reef Tiger man luxury 200m waterproof mechanical wristwatch relogio RGA3035|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The Corgeut can be had with a Miyota for £75 but still mineral crystal. I think the Corgeut looks a bit...cheap anyways. Plus it's a monster at 45mm. I would pass on it.

You also have some microbrand options. Like these two:









The Helson is like a Steeldive but a little nicer, albeit 4x the price so I'd pass.

The Borealis Sea Storm V2 is great at $300. Problem is it's sold out.

You also have 

Spinnaker Fleuss at ~$300.
Seiko SNZH57 ~$150 (but Hardlex, not sapphire)
that Mamba Out as the best Barracuda homage.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The plexy bezel has a terrible vintage look !


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> The plexy bezel has a terrible vintage look !


Terrible or terrific?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A small review of the CORGEUT Railmaster homage I just received for 65€:

















Corgeut Railmaster mini-review


Hi WUS! CORGEUT is one of the AliExpress watch brands that has been there for quite some time. You can't call them a mushroom brand anymore. CORGEUT are best known for their Tudor Black Bay homages, but today I'll do a mini-review of their Omega Railmaster homage, of which I received a blue...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good, and like a good deal.

But the name -- sound and font -- still gets stuck like a thorn in my ears and eyes. 
SIGH.



mougino said:


> A small review of the CORGEUT Railmaster homage I just received for 65€:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks good, and like a good deal.
> 
> But the name -- sound and font -- still gets stuck like a thorn in my ears and eyes.
> SIGH.


Aren't you the one calling them Courgette ? (french for zucchini)  since I read that I have a smile every time I wear one


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Aren't you the one calling them Courgette ? (french for zucchini)  since I read that I have a smile every time I wear one


I would have preferred ZUCCHINI actually. I love all words in Italian, no matter how silly


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

"Sacco di merda!!"

not you of course Chron, I just like the sound of it....probz would make a good watch name too......

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

gav1230 said:


> Does anyone have a good recommendation for something along the lines of the times marlin 34mm? As in a 36mm or below vintage inspired dress watch, preferably handwound?


Like others have said, *Times International* has a bunch of Shanghai 7120, 8120 and 611 "reissue" models. You can find these Shanghais cheaper on TaoBao, but you need an agent to buy one. If you're buying multiple models it makes sense, but probably not worth the hassle if you only want one.

There are versions that are more reminiscent of The Marlin, but I really like the *Shanghai "Peace" *for under $50. I love that red-tipped, second hand.




  






For *$45*, this 8120 is also pretty close in looks to The Marlin.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Ragl said:


> "Sacco di merda!!"
> 
> not you of course Chron, I just like the sound of it....probz would make a good watch name too......
> 
> ...


That's a sexy name! 😁


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Ragl said:


> "Sacco di merda!!"
> 
> not you of course Chron, I just like the sound of it....probz would make a good watch name too......
> 
> ...


Man would I buy and proudly rock a watch with "bag of sh*t" on the dial 



Chronopolis said:


> I would have preferred ZUCCHINI actually. I love all words in Italian, no matter how silly


In Italian would be Zucchina singular or Zucchine plural, not sure it'd work just as well on a dial 



mougino said:


> Aren't you the one calling them Courgette ? (french for zucchini)  since I read that I have a smile every time I wear one


Just as much as British English (just mispronounced with English accent) for the same veg 

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Today I received my Tag homage from Pagani.
Gosh, it took long - was ordered back in the beginning of March!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alex_oz said:


> Today I received my Tag homage from Pagani.
> Gosh, it took long - was ordered back in the beginning of March!
> View attachment 15359576


Looks very nice! What's the diameter?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

I'm still trying to find/test some quartz models, i'd like to find choice with long battery life models if possible.
So far i can't find watches with long life batteries from Miyota, apart from one in ebay (auction) i only find movements and no watches.
Can you find some in Ali-express? (1L60, 2S60 or 2S65 movements). Sellers i asked haven't got any, they're offering vk63 watches (which has nothing to do with the previous but it seems it is looked for)
If i buy a quartz watch (and quartz has some really interesting qualities) i'd like it to stay strong ;=)
Is there a good way to link movements to the watches ?
Can you recommend sellers that would be able to source models with a selected movement ?

Thank you :=)


----------



## nictwk (Jul 25, 2019)

john_marston said:


> If you want a vintage FF, get the Steeldive:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only they made the steeldive smaller


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

nictwk said:


> If only they made the steeldive smaller


The 40.5mm diameter is actually very nice. But the 14.5mm thickness and 52mm lug2lug make it feel a bit chunky. Still very wearable on average-size wrists.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

One of my orders is a few days away from the protection period ending, which is 90 days from the day of order. I know Ali has a 90-day-money-back thing. Do I wait until 90 days (and the protection period) passes to open a dispute, or do I do it now?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mougino said:


> Shanghai 611 reissue from Times International


Nice. The Kontiki fits the bill size wise too.










Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> One of my orders is a few days away from the protection period ending, which is 90 days from the day of order. I know Ali has a 90-day-money-back thing. Do I wait until 90 days (and the protection period) passes to open a dispute, or do I do it now?


I opened one dispute before the 90 days and they kept telling me to wait. They authorized the refund only after the 90 days had passed.
I would open the dispute earlier only if the protection period was running out and keep the dispute open until the 90 days have passed (did that also for another item, but was told over a month to wait and wait again)

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Just like with diver's, there is always a good reason to get another chronograph. The one on the right is new to my collection and came in just under one week from HK to Bangkok. Bought in the 'Aliexpress Tourbillon Watch Store', delivered by FedEx. 
Came in a nothing fancy Red Star labeled card box. (the Sugess 1963 on the left had a nicer box). No extra gimmicks, no extra strap. Just an unbranded tiny piece of cleaning cloth. Have already removed the original brown leather strap, which is branded on the inside and has a signed buckle. Same as the logo at the 12, same logo on the crown. Perlon strap is a cheap third party (Heng? on Ali). Goes well with the '63.

Caseback has a bit wider window, which enables you to see more of the movement. Swanneck regulator. Case itself has a few tiny differences from the sugess 63, so it didn't came from the same production run. Movement has not the brown tinted look as the product photos by the seller suggested, it is normal looking like on all the others '63s.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This 63 is a very great value but for me the best chronograph with ST19 is the *Alpha Daytona*


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> This 63 is a very great value but for me the best chronograph with ST19 is the *Alpha Daytona*


If you like your Chinese watch looking Swiss, this here could be of interest. Claims to have 7750 movement. Two chrono subdials one for minutes, one for chrono hours. How cool is that.

I like the '63 for its size and light weight. Guess the Alpha or this cosmograph here comes with a more hefty weight.










€ 172,93 51%OFF | 38mm VA 26 jewelry 7750 Automatic mechanical movement Timing function Aleck mirror Men's watch Mechanical watches gr56-20








198.0US $ |new 47mm blue / black dial Automatic mechanical movement men watches power reserve Auto date luminous Mechanical watches 181|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Anyone knows more about this watch?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes this watch is smaller than the Alpha but honestly Alpha is the best homage for a Daytona. Movement is robust, case and pushers have good finish and dial is nice.

Only the strap is poor on Alpha


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

For me the main issue with 7750 is the height of the watch. With manual wind, watches are less height


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Just like with diver's, there is always a good reason to get another chronograph. The one on the right is new to my collection and came in just under one week from HK to Bangkok. Bought in the 'Aliexpress Tourbillon Watch Store', delivered by FedEx.
> Came in a nothing fancy Red Star labeled card box. (the Sugess 1963 on the left had a nicer box). No extra gimmicks, no extra strap. Just an unbranded tiny piece of cleaning cloth. Have already removed the original brown leather strap, which is branded on the inside and has a signed buckle. Same as the logo at the 12, same logo on the crown. Perlon strap is a cheap third party (Heng? on Ali). Goes well with the '63.
> 
> Caseback has a bit wider window, which enables you to see more of the movement. Swanneck regulator. Case itself has a few tiny differences from the sugess 63, so it didn't came from the same production run. Movement has not the brown tinted look as the product photos by the seller suggested, it is normal looking like on all the others '63s.
> View attachment 15360417


link to the Ali page?

Im thinking of getting one of those. Is it sapphire or acrylic?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> For me the main issue with 7750 is the height of the watch. With manual wind, watches are less height


Yes, the height can be an issue. The watch I actually wanted to buy and was waiting for was the steeldive 62mas homage. But they released something big and thick as their interpretation. Height over 15mm. Nothing for me. 
Frustrated and to get my needs fixed I bought the above chronograph instead. Feel a bit better now and so this watch already has a personal story.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> link to the Ali page?
> 
> Im thinking of getting one of those. Is it sapphire or acrylic?


Acrylic. Didn't saw a sapphire version as option.

There is another seller on Ali, selling the same watch judging by the product photos. They have a few more customers reviews.

This here is the store I bought it from:
€ 176,90 50%OFF | Limited Edition Men Hand Wind Chronograph Watches 1901 Movement 38mm Acrylic Dial Stop Watch 50m waterproof Mechanical watch








189.8US $ 50% OFF|Limited Edition Red Star 1963 Men Chronograph Watches Seagull St1901 Hand Winding Movement 38mm Acrylic Pilots Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





On sales days this can be found as low as €150-155. Saw it for this price at 10th anniversary sale, summer sale and the sale last week. FedEx shipping was free.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Acrylic. Didn't saw a sapphire version as option.
> 
> There is another seller on Ali, selling the same watch judging by the product photos. They have a few more customers reviews.
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I might get this as my 'dress watch' and replace my 36mm Orient Bambino (a stunning classy dress watch but lacks something extra for me)

I asked and they said they can supply a sapphire one too. But aesthetically I prefer the acrylic versions of 1963 watches (the sapphire has a bulky steel bezel).

Are scratches on acrylic easily buffed out with polywatch? If not, I'll go sapphire.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

3$ watch, just to check if a) I start to understand the magic of panerai design and b) my girly wrist can sort 50mm+ L2L.

The watch has a terrible finishing, but at first sight doesn't look bad at all. Typical loud ticking Chinese quartz. Nice dial, nice hands. Domed crystal!

Once in my hands, I understand the 'magic' of pannie like watches. Will definitely seek more high quality homages!

















Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## bofff (Jul 4, 2013)

Schaffelaer said:


> 3$ watch, just to check if a) I start to understand the magic of panerai design and b) my girly wrist can sort 50mm+ L2L.
> 
> The watch has a terrible finishing, but at first sight doesn't look bad at all. Typical loud ticking Chinese quartz. Nice dial, nice hands. Domed crystal!
> 
> ...


Hey. Whats case made from? Weight like steel or more like aluminium?

Wysłane z mojego SM-G973F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

bofff said:


> Hey. Whats case made from? Weight like steel or more like aluminium?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G973F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Alloy of course... At this price point not much else

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> 3$ watch, just to check if a) I start to understand the magic of panerai design and b) my girly wrist can sort 50mm+ L2L.
> 
> The watch has a terrible finishing, but at first sight doesn't look bad at all. Typical loud ticking Chinese quartz. Nice dial, nice hands. Domed crystal!
> 
> ...


Look at Getat's homage------I absolutely love mine and the quality is extremely good for the $





Welcome to Getat Watch - Getat Watch


Custom Made Marina Militare Watches, 6497 & 6498 movements, custom made straps, cases, dials.




getatwatch.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Are scratches on acrylic easily buffed out with polywatch? If not, I'll go sapphire.


I've bugged out a couple pretty heavy scuffs from the acrylic crystal on my HMT, I was actually very surprised at how well Polywatch worked!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Agreed Stephen, "bug out" does wonders!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bofff said:


> Hey. Whats case made from? Weight like steel or more like aluminium?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego SM-G973F przy użyciu Tapatalka


Most cheap, "alloy" cases are usually die castings, made from mostly zinc. Grade Zamak 3 is the most popular alloy, which is also known as "pot metal". It's over 92% zinc, with small amounts of aluminum and copper, and trace amounts of other metals.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Agreed Stephen, "bug out" does wonders!


 hopefully you were all as tired as I was, and just read that as 'buffed'?!


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Got a flurry of watches from the last sale. Didnt have high expectations from the Cadisen Lambda homage. It came on a RG fake-milanese bracelet which was garbage. I had asked the seller to include a leather band and used that on the watch. Looks stunning - the RG finish is beautiful, high polished like a mirror. The dial, while printed, has a character. and the RG color helps differentiate it a bit from the regular Lambda homages. The crystal is beautiful - first one I have owned with such a distortion effect. for $46, its a pretty good watch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Very happy with the Steeldive Bronze Turtle, super fast shipping in 20 days from CN to FR and heavy discount by the seller! If you're interested contact them on my
behalf and ask for a discount (tell them I'm the one who left a review).








167.44US $ 72% OFF|STEELDIVE mens automatic watches men diver wrist watch bronze men's sport wristwatch 200m waterproof super luminous luxury clock|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Very happy with the Steeldive Bronze Turtle, super fast shipping in 20 days from CN to FR and heavy discount by the seller! If you're interested contact them on my
> behalf and ask for a discount (tell them I'm the one who left a review).
> 
> 
> ...


do you mean you asked for a discount and got a big one?


----------



## whatmeworry (Jul 31, 2009)

Been timing my Steeldive 1940 since it arrived and it’s running at +3s a day, which is nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

your steeldive patina is awesome !


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Still loving this thing!









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

heimdallr website has a $20,- off discount code promotion going... because its summer...









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> do you mean you asked for a discount and got a big one?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> your steeldive patina is awesome !


Thanks  24 hours in a zip bag with a crushed hard boiled egg!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Thanks  24 hours in a zip bag with a crushed hard boiled egg!


That's a lot of patina. If you decide you want to bring it back, lemon juice works well.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Does someone have this Skmei ana-digi?
















15.16US $ 35% OFF|SKMEI Fashion Sport Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Dual Display Electronic Quartz Wrist Watches Male Clock For Man Relogio Masculino| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





If yes, could you give the dial inner dimensions and placement of the lcd screen?

I have ordered one to mod into a Citizen DQ5152 homage (I'll remove the analog part and cover it with a printed dial) and I'd like to progress on the dial before it arrives 

Citizen DQ5152:









Thanks!
Nicolas


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

waouh the citizen is very cute ! i ll try to find one i love the colors


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> waouh the citizen is very cute ! i ll try to find one i love the colors


Haha good luck!  I have an alert on eBay but no hit in the past 12 months... hence I decided to make a mod


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I also ordered a black one (Skmei 1220) to try and re-create this oddity:


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

mougino said:


> I also ordered a black one (Skmei 1220) to try and re-create this oddity:


Do you have any more information on what that is? It looks crazy!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Danbooru said:


> Do you have any more information on what that is? It looks crazy!


It's either a photoshop, or a dummy dial. It is posted every now and then on facebook or 9gag but the watch definitely doesn't exist as a product ...yet


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Corgeut Aqua Terra in white is probably the best dial I have. The level of accuracy and refinement for a $60 watch is unmatchable. Even under a loupe, I had hard time finding blemishes. The bracelet is a disappointment - was hoping would have the same bracelet as the BB homage (which is the best bracelet I have so far). It is not bad, just cheap with push links.









70.5US $ 53% OFF|Corgeut 41mm men clock NH35 Watch For Men Automatic calendar date Mechanical Sapphire Glass wristwatch luxury top brand relogio|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

madmak said:


> View attachment 15362876
> 
> 
> Corgeut Aqua Terra in white is probably the best dial I have. The level of accuracy and refinement for a $60 watch is unmatchable. Even under a loupe, I had hard time finding blemishes. The bracelet is a disappointment - was hoping would have the same bracelet as the BB homage (which is the best bracelet I have so far). It is not bad, just cheap with push links.
> ...


I just wish I could get it without a Gold seconds hand. Who made that decision? Omega sells the AT with orange accents and polished indicies.hands....if corgeut made that, I would be all over it.

I'm debating the Blue dial pretty hard currently


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

madmak said:


> View attachment 15362876
> 
> 
> Corgeut Aqua Terra in white is probably the best dial I have. The level of accuracy and refinement for a $60 watch is unmatchable. Even under a loupe, I had hard time finding blemishes. The bracelet is a disappointment - was hoping would have the same bracelet as the BB homage (which is the best bracelet I have so far). It is not bad, just cheap with push links.
> ...


Same as me. Bracelet is cheap so got mine on strap. For the money though you can't beat it


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> View attachment 15362876
> 
> 
> Corgeut Aqua Terra in white is probably the best dial I have. The level of accuracy and refinement for a $60 watch is unmatchable. Even under a loupe, I had hard time finding blemishes. The bracelet is a disappointment - was hoping would have the same bracelet as the BB homage (which is the best bracelet I have so far). It is not bad, just cheap with push links.
> ...


Looks good. Still waiting for mine to turn up.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Danbooru (Jun 23, 2015)

mougino said:


> It's either a photoshop, or a dummy dial. It is posted every now and then on facebook or 9gag but the watch definitely doesn't exist as a product ...yet


Ah. It'd have to be really thick to accommodate the counter wheels


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

sidders54 said:


> Same as me. Bracelet is cheap so got mine on strap. For the money though you can't beat it


any good strap suggestions?


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Looks good. Still waiting for mine to turn up.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


And I'm waiting for yours to turn up too (in anticipation of a review, ((no pressure)) you do good reviews).

Im on the fence with getting a blue dialled one.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

madmak said:


> View attachment 15362876
> 
> 
> Corgeut Aqua Terra in white is probably the best dial I have. The level of accuracy and refinement for a $60 watch is unmatchable. Even under a loupe, I had hard time finding blemishes. The bracelet is a disappointment - was hoping would have the same bracelet as the BB homage (which is the best bracelet I have so far). It is not bad, just cheap with push links.
> ...


Wow, that looks amazing. I've been thinking of getting one of these for ages. I tell myself it's to test it out for one day buying the real thing, but I'm not sure I'm even fooling myself! 
I was contemplating the blue one or the black dial with black & yellow seconds hand - that one is pretty cool but I'm not sure how wearable it is. Does anyone have one?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Does someone own the Steel dive SD1976 /addies watch ? Which is a hommage of the Halios puck. Wondering about the quality. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sidders54 (Mar 31, 2020)

madmak said:


> any good strap suggestions?


I bought a few of these. They are very good for the money

￡1.52 24%OFF | UTHAI P12 20mm Watch Strap Genuine 22mm Watch Band 18-24mm Watch Accessories High Quality 22mm Leather Watch Strap Watchbands








0.01US $ 99% OFF|Uthai P12 20mm Watch Strap Genuine 22mm Watch Band 18-24mm Watch Accessories High Quality 22mm Leather Watch Strap Watchbands - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just uploaded the video on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I asked a seller for a discount and they said for me to place the order without any codes and that they 'will modify the price'. Is that how it works?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Does someone have this Skmei ana-digi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry, your question comes just few days too late. A while a ago I bought this watch to give it away and just last week I saw it again and did what I had missed to do the first time I had this watch in my hands - taking photos of a side to side comparison with the Casio AQ-230 (to write a mini review in this thread, which I do now.) For the measurements, I could place a call, but I guess it will not lead to any useful accuracy, just a wild guesstimate by someone far-sighted hovering a plastic school ruler over the dial without acknowleding that half of a millimetres matter.

I notice that some reviews declared the SKMEI is a homage of that Casio model, which it is not. Both watches however pay homage to this style of dual time square shaped watches which were popular in the '80 of the last century. The Casio might homage themselves, the SKMEI could have also taking in design clues from Citizen or Seiko watches in that style. Guess these reviewers just looked at the front photos of the watch in an online store. As you can see by my photos the watches are quite different. 
The SKMEI has a more hefty feel to it, is thicker. Could be a good choice if you have a bigger wrist and think of the Casio as being too small. I prefer the Casio, because it is smaller and thinner. 
On the SKMEI case you could also change the strap to something else like leather, on the Casio it would be probably look odd. If gold tone is not your thing, I can imagine a blue dial Skmei on a brown leather strap to be quite a good combo. 
The SKMEI has a designated light button, the Casio has no light at all. 
Don't expect anything from the bracelet but it is usable. Don't know how often the SKMEI was worn during the last half year, but my guess is quite often without getting much care by the owner and being worn in rough situations were the likes of us might have taken the watch off the wrist. The gold coloured coating on the bracelet is still there. 





















Bonus pic:How a $ 10 gold tone alloy case watch looks like after 2 years of almost daily wear in a tropical climate. More then once the watch had some water leaking in which was not immediately taken care of. Crystal is quite scratched and has water spots on the inside. New the dial looked quite beautiful and has an interesting texture. Gold tone coating on bracelet completely rubbed off. 








The new board layout is a horror to use on mobil phone. There seems to be also no more automatic draft saving. Answering one call or using another app on the phone and your text is gone


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

To the movement experts: what is this? Hacking and handwinding, with date, crown at 3 and small seconds at 9. I couldn't find any markings on the movement.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

konax said:


> To the movement experts: what is this? Hacking and handwinding, with date, crown at 3 and small seconds at 9. I couldn't find any markings on the movement.


My guess is some variant of the Sea-Gull ST25


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

konax said:


> To the movement experts: what is this? Hacking and handwinding, with date, crown at 3 and small seconds at 9. I couldn't find any markings on the movement.


Looks like the work experience kid had a go at the decoration.


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, it is ST25


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Techme said:


> Looks like the work experience kid had a go at the decoration.


Would you explain that further?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

> The new board layout is a horror to use on mobil phone. There seems to be also no more automatic draft saving. Answering one call or using another app on the phone and your text is gone


Try Tapatalk until they sort it out. Of course there are drawbacks with the free version but better than losing text.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know when the next proper AliExpress sale is?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

My 1963 says hi.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

baczajka said:


> My 1963 says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Is that the sapphire or acrylic version?


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice! Is that the sapphire or acrylic version?


Sapphire

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

baczajka said:


> My 1963 says hi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine got a new crown.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know when the next proper AliExpress sale is?


The big one in November!

www.tradesmanbd.com/aliexpress-sale-calendar-2020/

I don't know how the 
August 4 - ALIEXPRESS SUPER SALE Promotion Period: 04-08-2020 - 08-08-2020
Is going to turn out. It's all a matter of coupons to make it worth it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Would you explain that further?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


The perlage looks rough and uneven. Not that I would care if it has a solid caseback.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Euro buyers - do you have any orders stuck at Sinotrans Liege hub? I have three at the moment, with one just sitting there without any updates for a whole month. Gonna file a dispute tommorow, bu I was just wondering if anyone is experiencing similar thing.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ordered one of these too. They said they could provide it with sapphire, and also have the swanneck (I don't even really know what it does or how that makes it better but people insist it's superior). I just hope it has the larger caseback too.

Wasn't the cheapest Ali 1963 at £158 though. Couldn't be arsed waiting for a potential sale. Since everyone raves about the Seagull 1963 I figured I should get it, and this one is my fav.

I think it'll take up my dressy slot, that can also be worn casually. I might sell my pure dress watch, as I don't wear it too much.



spacecat said:


> Just like with diver's, there is always a good reason to get another chronograph. The one on the right is new to my collection and came in just under one week from HK to Bangkok. Bought in the 'Aliexpress Tourbillon Watch Store', delivered by FedEx.
> Came in a nothing fancy Red Star labeled card box. (the Sugess 1963 on the left had a nicer box). No extra gimmicks, no extra strap. Just an unbranded tiny piece of cleaning cloth. Have already removed the original brown leather strap, which is branded on the inside and has a signed buckle. Same as the logo at the 12, same logo on the crown. Perlon strap is a cheap third party (Heng? on Ali). Goes well with the '63.
> 
> Caseback has a bit wider window, which enables you to see more of the movement. Swanneck regulator. Case itself has a few tiny differences from the sugess 63, so it didn't came from the same production run. Movement has not the brown tinted look as the product photos by the seller suggested, it is normal looking like on all the others '63s.
> View attachment 15360417


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Ordered one of these too. They said they could provide it with sapphire, and also have the swanneck (I don't even really know what it does or how that makes it better but people insist it's superior). I just hope it has the larger caseback too.
> 
> Wasn't the cheapest Ali 1963 at £158 though. Couldn't be arsed waiting for a potential sale. Since everyone raves about the Seagull 1963 I figured I should get it, and this one is my fav.
> 
> I think it'll take up my dressy slot, that can also be worn casually. I might sell my pure dress watch, as I don't wear it too much.


This what the different casebacks look like. I think it is easy to see and I don't have to point out which one is which.









The swanneck regulator you can see down at the 6 position if that would be a dial. It is basically a simple spring in the shape of a swanneck that pushes at one side of the +/- speed leveller and is hold in position by a screw on the other side. In order to correct the speed you screw the screw. This allows finer adjustments as if you would have to move the +/-level by pushing it directly. 
That is in theory as far I have understood it. 
Haven't observed the accuracy of my watch yet. Power reserve seems to be 49 h.

For the sapphire vs acrylic crystal look - I suspect the difference looks more dramatic in the product photos, but I real life you might not miss that acrylic look that much and you have some gains with being able to wear the watch more carefree and don't have to be worried about that the crystal get scratches.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

mougino said:


> Looks very nice! What's the diameter?


Hey, sorry for the late reply. 
it's a Tag Grand Carrera homage from eBay, diameter is 42 mm I think.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

No watch today, but some straps. I bought an olive Nato from Ali to put on my Alpinist during the holidays, From this seller
The strap was really good, soft and confortable. By searching a little on Ali, I've found this cheaper one. I decided to buy one to try on my grandfather's old Festina, and it looks like it's exactly the same. The quality is far away from the usual 2€ Natos on Ali, waaaay more comfortable. The band is a bit too long for my small wrists but I really enjoy it. Here's a little pic.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Does someone have this Skmei ana-digi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok I think I have something ready for when the Skmei arrives. It may need some refinement but that's a base...








I'll probably rename the Citizen brand but I don't have any clue to what name. Any ideas?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Sitizen
Sitezin
Sheitizen


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

nice !


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Ok I think I have something ready for when the Skmei arrives. It may need some refinement but that's a base...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have some ideas :*)

Fagonzodas

Gilbert (added this one , ... just in case, reminds me of Debert & Corgeut ^^)

Cheapy_for_fun

Libert_(h)_é, oops, actually Liberté sounds nicer ;=)

As you choose :=)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Miggyd87 said:


> Sitizen
> Sitezin
> Sheitizen


I was thinking more in the line of synonyms like RESIDENT, or antonyms like OUTLANDER...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> This what the different casebacks look like. I think it is easy to see and I don't have to point out which one is which.
> 
> View attachment 15366354
> 
> ...


Awesome, thanks for clarifying, and showing the pic. The one with the larger caseback looks so much better imo. Do all the updated ones with swanneck also have the bigger caseback you reckon?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

mougino said:


> I was thinking more in the line of synonyms like RESIDENT, or antonyms like OUTLANDER...


"Shimin" Japanese for citizen
"Autosaidā" japanese for outsider


----------



## Bluntside (Dec 22, 2007)

mougino said:


> It's either a photoshop, or a dummy dial. It is posted every now and then on facebook or 9gag but the watch definitely doesn't exist as a product ...yet


 Thats is a device which measures how much electricity a households consumes in a time period, so they charge the owner with the price of the energy at the end of month/year. In reality it is a large andd heavy device located in the main electricity box of a house, (like in the cellar etc). This specific device in from Hungary (just like I am), so this is a photoshop joke)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> No watch today, but some straps. I bought an olive Nato from Ali to put on my Alpinist during the holidays, From this seller
> The strap was really good, soft and confortable. By searching a little on Ali, I've found this cheaper one. I decided to buy one to try on my grandfather's old Festina, and it looks like it's exactly the same. The quality is far away from the usual 2€ Natos on Ali, waaaay more comfortable. The band is a bit too long for my small wrists but I really enjoy it. Here's a little pic.
> View attachment 15366973


I've bought a few straps from Aoow store, they seem pretty good.

With regards to the length - did you know you can cut them and seal the ends with a lighter? I've done that with a few NATO straps as I hate having the extra length.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bluntside said:


> Thats is a device which measures how much electricity a households consumes in a time period, so they charge the owner with the price of the energy at the end of month/year. In reality it is a large andd heavy device located in the main electricity box of a house, (like in the cellar etc). This specific device in from Hungary (just like I am), so this is a photoshop joke)


An electric meter, yes. Thanks for precising this one is in hungarian, I'll try to find a high definition picture of one for my mod


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I never thought I'd find a Seiko Giugiaro 'Spirit' homage:








But here it is!








26.55US $ |Simple Business Big Circle High end Classic Watch Luxury Steel Band Quartz Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> No watch today, but some straps. I bought an olive Nato from Ali to put on my Alpinist during the holidays, From this seller
> The strap was really good, soft and confortable. By searching a little on Ali, I've found this cheaper one. I decided to buy one to try on my grandfather's old Festina, and it looks like it's exactly the same. The quality is far away from the usual 2€ Natos on Ali, waaaay more comfortable. The band is a bit too long for my small wrists but I really enjoy it. Here's a little pic.
> View attachment 15366973


They look good, how do they smell? The pic on Ali looks like they've got gas!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice blieger spider dial !


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> I've bought a few straps from Aoow store, they seem pretty good.
> 
> With regards to the length - did you know you can cut them and seal the ends with a lighter? I've done that with a few NATO straps as I hate having the extra length.


I've seen this method before, but I don't trust myself enough to do it. I'm sure I'll burn the strap, my fingers, and the whole house...



mougino said:


> I never thought I'd find a Seiko Giugiaro 'Spirit' homage:
> 
> But here it is!


I was interested, then I've seen the diamater... But this brand seems to have several Seiko homages, the panda chrono, the Turtle...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I've seen this method before, but I don't trust myself enough to do it. I'm sure I'll burn the strap, my fingers, and the whole house...


Hehe, is easier than it sounds. Have a go on an old NATO strap that you don't care about first though!


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

m3ga said:


> Does someone own the Steel dive SD1976 /addies watch ? Which is a hommage of the Halios puck. Wondering about the quality.
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


I have the watch. My only other divers are vostok amphibia so take what I say with a grain of salt.

Very little backplay on the bezel and it lines up. The crystal is not perfectly set on the watch, sticking up maybe 0.5mm more on one side. Mine also has the somewhat dodge crown that is hard to push in (as mentioned on the skx hommage). Bezel also is a bit spring when pushed down onto the watch.

With all that said, I really like the watch and would recommend it for the price paid as long as you like the style of course. Any bracelet integrates well, and natos can work with curved springbars.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

manzonium said:


> I have the watch. My only other divers are vostok amphibia so take what I say with a grain of salt.
> 
> Very little backplay on the bezel and it lines up. The crystal is not perfectly set on the watch, sticking up maybe 0.5mm more on one side. Mine also has the somewhat dodge crown that is hard to push in (as mentioned on the skx hommage). Bezel also is a bit spring when pushed down onto the watch.
> 
> With all that said, I really like the watch and would recommend it for the price paid as long as you like the style of course. Any bracelet integrates well, and natos can work with curved springbars.


Already ordered one. Thank you for the feedback. Hope i'll get it soon. Do you have some pics?

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> I never thought I'd find a Seiko Giugiaro 'Spirit' homage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now i wish they would do the variant Ripley was wearing in Aliens.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Truly awful!
It's a friggin' facehugger... for the wrist. And the eyes.



mougino said:


> I never thought I'd find a Seiko Giugiaro 'Spirit' homage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Got my PVD Tuna from Steeldive today. Nicely finished, good alignment, subtle blue AR on the crystal, drilled lugs, shiny ceramic bezel with crisp action, great lume. No issues with the crown. All of this for $140. Makes you wonder why Seiko charges 400+ for their products.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I finally got my Sugess 1963 configured as I like it (for now). The crown was replaced and now has a classically styled Horween CXL strap.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> I finally got my Sugess 1963 configured as I like it (for now). The crown was replaced and now has a classically styled Horween CXL strap.


Sugess makes the 'standard' 1963 dial too?

I thought this was their take on a 1963 case + ST19








188.0US $ 55% OFF|Pilot Seagull 1963 Movement St1901gooseneck Chronograph Watch For Men 38mm 40mm Sapphire Mechanical Watches Mens 2020 Panda - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




Has been on my wish list for a while. Looks very nice


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Sugess makes the 'standard' 1963 dial too?


I'm not sure if they do anymore. The listing I bought mine from is now gone.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Received my 1963 style 3 hander with ST2130 today which I managed to pick up for around £115. Had been keeping an eye on these for a while but none of the sellers seemed too reliable. A new one popped up a few weeks ago with decent feedback and the photos showed a seagull branded rotor rather than the sterile ones I had previously seen, so took the plunge. I've owned the ST19 chronograph version before and loved the design but didn't quite gel with it, possibly due to the size and proportions, so this looked a great alternative with similar dial, blue and red hands and decent movement. Arrived impressively packaged in a Seagull box, with manual, and indeed with seagull branded rotor. Strap was a reasonable quality brwon leather but a bit bland so swapped out for a green leather one. Size is 40mm with 20mm lugs which is perfect for me. Would have preferred the crystal to not be mineral but I can live with that as it is on the dressier side anyway.









128.97US $ 50% OFF|1963 Pilot Watch Mens Mechanical Wristwatch Men ETA ST2130 Automatic Movement Military Watches Men Complete Calendar Retro 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Trev_L said:


> Received my 1963 style 3 hander with ST2130 today which I managed to pick up for around £115. Had been keeping an eye on these for a while but none of the sellers seemed too reliable. A new one popped up a few weeks ago with decent feedback and the photos showed a seagull branded rotor rather than the sterile ones I had previously seen, so took the plunge. I've owned the ST19 chronograph version before and loved the design but didn't quite gel with it, possibly due to the size and proportions, so this looked a great alternative with similar dial, blue and red hands and decent movement. Arrived impressively packaged in a Seagull box, with manual, and indeed with seagull branded rotor. Strap was a reasonable quality brwon leather but a bit bland so swapped out for a green leather one. Size is 40mm with 20mm lugs which is perfect for me. Would have preferred the crystal to not be mineral but I can live with that as it is on the dressier side anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, never seen a 3-hander 1963 before!

The ad has sapphire listed twice and no mention of mineral. You could dispute for like 20% off, saying you expected sapphire. It's the only way these stupid sellers will clean up their ads: take away their profits. I once got £40 off a Steeldive that had multiple inconsistencies with the ad, and they cleaned it up real fast after that.

Weirdly enough they lowered the price of the 1963 I ordered, right after I ordered it. Quite strange. Maybe because I asked for a sapphire one and they figured they can supply the acrylic one cheaper








189.8US $ 50% OFF|Limited Edition Red Star 1963 Men Chronograph Watches Seagull St1901 Hand Winding Movement 38mm Acrylic Pilots Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Weirdly enough they lowered the price of the 1963 I ordered, right after I ordered it. Quite strange. Maybe because I asked for a sapphire one and they figured they can supply the acrylic one cheaper
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same store has a 42mm 1963 w/sapphire. Looks kinda interesting. Personally if I'm going to get a 1963, it has to be 38mm. I just don't think I could grow to like anything bigger on one of those.








187.18US $ 52% OFF|Red Star 42mm 1963 Men's Chronograph Watches St1901 Seagull Movement With Gooseneck Pilots 21 Zuan Men Mechanical Wrist Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





They also have several listings of a more "traditional" 1963 at 38mm w/sapphire for a decent price from a few different sources, but appears to be essentially the same watch.








165.9US $ 55% OFF|40mm 1963 Seagull Sapphire Men Mechanical Chronograph Watches St1901 Movement Nylon Strap Air Force Pilot Wristwatches 38mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree, part of the charm of the 1963 is its vintage look. And 38mm fits that well. 42mm is just weird for a watch like that imo. 
I am quite excited to finally board the 1963 hype train and receive mine.

Also a bit sad to see other sapphire 1963's go for £119. i.e. I essentially paid £40 to get a different dial, RIP me (and an HKED ripoff at that).

It's funny how my watch journey started with fashion watches b4 summer 2019 (when I caught the watch bug). Then I went Japanese (Orient Ray II and Bambino as my core two plus a bunch of Casios). And now the Orients are being sold and I'm basically going full Chinese. 
All hail our one true corrupt ruler


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Trying to find a 1963 pilot (not a Sugess) on AliEx with one of those swan neck regulators. Most of them have sapphire crystals which is great, but the movement photos show the older non-swan necks. Anybody have a link to one that has one of those regulators?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Trying to find a 1963 pilot (not a Sugess) on AliEx with one of those swan neck regulators. Most of them have sapphire crystals which is great, but the movement photos show the older non-swan necks. Anybody have a link to one that has one of those regulators?











162.21US $ 56% OFF|Red Star Men Chronograph Watches St1901 Seagull Movement With Gooseneck 1963 Pilot Sapphire Acrylic Glass Mechanical Watch Mens - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks dfwcowboy!


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Nice, never seen a 3-hander 1963 before!
> 
> The ad has sapphire listed twice and no mention of mineral. You could dispute for like 20% off, saying you expected sapphire. It's the only way these stupid sellers will clean up their ads: take away their profits. I once got £40 off a Steeldive that had multiple inconsistencies with the ad, and they cleaned it up real fast after that.


Well spotted - I had actually forgotten it was listed as sapphire, assumed it was mineral crystal as all other listings for it from other sellers and that the sapphire would not be correct. I don't have a diamond selector to test the crystal but did the water drop test and could indeed be sapphire if that test can be relied on. Probably time to get a diamond selector!


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

m3ga said:


> Already ordered one. Thank you for the feedback. Hope i'll get it soon. Do you have some pics?
> 
> Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


Sure. Just a few snaps with the phone.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

what is the gooseneck fine device tuning on the red star ?


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

Hi everyone,
I just received my Boderry skeleton mechanical watch and I have noticed something that I am not sure is normal.

When I pull and rotate the crown to set the time, I feel some kind of looseness in the gears (quite subtle) which makes the minute and hour hands jump between two positions when I rotate just a little bit clockwise and anticlockwise.

Since I am new into this mechanical watches world, I don’t know if that is something usual or not. What do you think ?

Thanks !


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Another day, another delivery  Steeldive bronze "Yachtmaster". All in all not bad, except for the lugs - they are different thickness! The difference is almost 1mm.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Dec 29, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a 20mm jubilee Bracelet for the pagani/parnis gmt with the glidelock clasp? I see those around the $39 price point but have terrible reviews on fitting to a homage


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

konax said:


> Another day, another delivery  Steeldive bronze "Yachtmaster". All in all not bad, except for the lugs - they are different thickness! The difference is almost 1mm.


Very sexy!

That's weird about the lugs. A black date window would make it look even more amazing I reckon.

But with sapphire, Cusn8 bronze, NH35, proper screw downs and good WR, and I imagine a price below $200; can't go wrong.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

N.Caffrey said:


> Can anyone recommend a 20mm jubilee Bracelet for the pagani/parnis gmt with the glidelock clasp? I see those around the $39 price point but have terrible reviews on fitting to a homage


Perhaps this one fits the bill.

￡25.39 35%OFF | 20mm 316L Jubilee stainless steel solid parnis bracelet fit 40mm parnis watch bliger mens watch








34.3US $ 30% OFF|20mm Width 316l Jubilee Stainless Steel Solid Parnis Bracelet Fit 40mm Parnis Watch Bliger Automatic Mens Watch - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

konax said:


> Another day, another delivery  Steeldive bronze "Yachtmaster". All in all not bad, except for the lugs - they are different thickness! The difference is almost 1mm.


Looks very good. More pictures maybe?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

SylvainGnx said:


> Hi everyone,
> I just received my Boderry skeleton mechanical watch and I have noticed something that I am not sure is normal.
> 
> When I pull and rotate the crown to set the time, I feel some kind of looseness in the gears (quite subtle) which makes the minute and hour hands jump between two positions when I rotate just a little bit clockwise and anticlockwise.
> ...





konax said:


> Another day, another delivery  Steeldive bronze "Yachtmaster". All in all not bad, except for the lugs - they are different thickness! The difference is almost 1mm.


Different what from?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

oinofilo said:


> Different what from?


From each other. See the line that I drew at every lug tip, they vary in length. Most noticeably the crown side is thinner than the other.











kovy71 said:


> Looks very good. More pictures maybe?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Sure, what else would you like to see?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Received my 1963 style 3 hander with ST2130 today which I managed to pick up for around £115. Had been keeping an eye on these for a while but none of the sellers seemed too reliable. A new one popped up a few weeks ago with decent feedback and the photos showed a seagull branded rotor rather than the sterile ones I had previously seen, so took the plunge. I've owned the ST19 chronograph version before and loved the design but didn't quite gel with it, possibly due to the size and proportions, so this looked a great alternative with similar dial, blue and red hands and decent movement. Arrived impressively packaged in a Seagull box, with manual, and indeed with seagull branded rotor. Strap was a reasonable quality brwon leather but a bit bland so swapped out for a green leather one. Size is 40mm with 20mm lugs which is perfect for me. Would have preferred the crystal to not be mineral but I can live with that as it is on the dressier side anyway.


I've ordered the same from taobao via agent. It is on its way via EMS. It was returned to seller during first try from Chinese customs. Fingers crossed for second try. Costed $95 with discount plus shipping and agent fee. I would've gone with AliX if I weren't ordering more than one watches from taobao.

How long did it take for you to arrive?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> I've ordered the same from taobao via agent. It is on its way via EMS. It was returned to seller during first try from Chinese customs. Fingers crossed for second try. Costed $95 with discount plus shipping and agent fee. I would've gone with AliX if I weren't ordering more than one watches from taobao.
> 
> How long did it take for you to arrive?


Two weeks, ordered 13 July, arrived 28 July. Ordered with standard AliX shipping, so wasn't expecting it to arrive quite so quick.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

speaking of buying 1963 not from Ali

I saw some on Alibaba where you can dropship them for ~$60 a pop if you order 300+ (totalling ~$20k). Is this legit? How can they sell them for under $60 a pop


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Got this God-forgive-me-I-can't-spell-it-properly Aquanaut homage off Ali yesterday. Oh my, I took only 10 days to ship it to Canada. While I have orders stuck and not-tracked since mid-May.
Anyway, the watch is nice, quartz, so no hassle with cheap mechanical movements, famous design and a very comfortable strap. For the price (50 CAD) I can surely recommend it, I you're into homage-knockoff-copy-whatever world.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This bronzo steeldive looks impressive !


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> Got this God-forgive-me-I-can't-spell-it-properly Aquanaut homage off Ali yesterday. Oh my, I took only 10 days to ship it to Canada. While I have orders stuck and not-tracked since mid-May.
> Anyway, the watch is nice, quartz, so no hassle with cheap mechanical movements, famous design and a very comfortable strap. For the price (50 CAD) I can surely recommend it, I you're into homage-knockoff-copy-whatever world.
> View attachment 15371328
> View attachment 15371329
> ...


oh my God 10 days to Canada? My deliveries are getting stuck in Mississauga for 2 months!!!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Your patek homage looks nice !


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

konax said:


> From each other. See the line that I drew at every lug tip, they vary in length. Most noticeably the crown side is thinner than the other.


might be a visual Balance thing. the Rolex Daytona does a similar thing. the Crown and pusher side is visually thinner than the empty side. they must have done this to visually balance the watch. it's my only guess as to why they did that on the SD you have.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Got this God-forgive-me-I-can't-spell-it-properly Aquanaut homage off Ali yesterday. Oh my, I took only 10 days to ship it to Canada. While I have orders stuck and not-tracked since mid-May.
> Anyway, the watch is nice, quartz, so no hassle with cheap mechanical movements, famous design and a very comfortable strap. For the price (50 CAD) I can surely recommend it, I you're into homage-knockoff-copy-whatever world.
> View attachment 15371328
> View attachment 15371329
> ...


I'd like that in an auto!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Is it stupid or genius to buy one of these for a $20 Casio A158? I feel like I would wear it more if it had a bit of a substantial bracelet rather than the rattly dogpoop one on the Casio.









9.45US $ 30% OFF|5rows Watch Band 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Replacement Watch Strap Stainless Steel Double Lock Buckle Band Wristband Belt Bracelet - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

zagato1750 said:


> I'd like that in an auto!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have been waiting for that as well. Their automatic Nautilus homage is perfect!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Yes....I’m wearing it now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vron (Jul 10, 2019)

Neither stupid or genius, but in this price range it will probably be as rattling as your original Casio 
I didn't buy this exact one but I experienced 2 similar


john_marston said:


> Is it stupid or genius to buy one of these for a $20 Casio A158? I feel like I would wear it more if it had a bit of a substantial bracelet rather than the rattly dogpoop one on the Casio.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Vron said:


> Neither stupid or genius, but in this price range it will probably be as rattling as your original Casio
> I didn't buy this exact one but I experienced 2 similar


Fair. Though I kinda want it to be cheap, it's a wee Casio after all. I just want something a bit more substantial that feels like a 'real' bracelet. The Casio bracelet is just a tiny hair-pincher with the thinnest folded links you can imagine.

I think I'll just take a punt and report back if I wasted $9 or not lol.


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Steeldive turtle finally arived. Looks very good for its price.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

New arrival. Shipping to USA took only two weeks. Very impressed what you can get for $130.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes for 130$ it s a very great watch !


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello all.

Looking for recommendations on a cheap-but-effective demagnetiser. Plenty on AliEx but it's always nice to get a peer recommendation. Cheers!


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> oh my God 10 days to Canada? My deliveries are getting stuck in Mississauga for 2 months!!!


Yeah, that's amazing given the current situation. I had Bliger stuck in Vancouver for a month, but that one with Aquanaut still amazes me, the fastest delivery from Ali I had EVER. Hope this will be a more common situation)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Velez84 said:


> New arrival. Shipping to USA took only two weeks. Very impressed what you can get for $130.
> View attachment 15372876


sapphire one too? Nice!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Yes for 130$ it s a very great watch !


The really impressive part is the ST19 is a column wheel chronograph that's simply a work of art. I can't think of any other watch that gives you such an impressive movement for so little bread.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I have the same in *Alpha Daytona* and it s an amazing movement


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

john_marston said:


> sapphire one too? Nice!


Yes, a great deal!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Velez84 said:


> Yes, a great deal!


which seller did you use? $130 is damn good. been eyeing these for a while...the 38mm and (more importantly) 18mm lug width makes me want to pass every time I think about it...but damn, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> which seller did you use? $130 is damn good. been eyeing these for a while...the 38mm and (more importantly) 18mm lug width makes me want to pass every time I think about it...but damn, it looks fantastic!


I used Ali Express Tourbillon Store. I've got a 6in wrists so it fits fantastic. The supplies Nato is not comfortable so I had an 20mm strap that I squeezed in.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> which seller did you use? $130 is damn good. been eyeing these for a while...the 38mm and (more importantly) 18mm lug width makes me want to pass every time I think about it...but damn, it looks fantastic!


There is a 42mm version with 20mm lug width, but it's considerably more expensive.








187.18US $ 52% OFF|Red Star 42mm 1963 Men's Chronograph Watches St1901 Seagull Movement With Gooseneck Pilots 21 Zuan Men Mechanical Wrist Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I get that some might want a bigger one (I hear it's closer to 37mm than 38), but think they went a bit overboard going to 42mm haha


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Gavinr2 said:


> Steeldive turtle finally arived. Looks very good for its price.
> View attachment 15372647


What is the bezel made of? Aluminium?


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys! What modern Daytona homage would you recommend: Parnis or Pagani Design? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys! What modern Daytona homage would you recommend: Parnis or Pagani Design?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the Pagani. I'd definitely recommend it. I don't like the clasps on Parnis watches.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Invicta.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys! What modern Daytona homage would you recommend: Parnis or Pagani Design?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree with No1VIPER. The Pagani is excellent.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Just arrrived from Alibaba (Qiin)
A smaller (42mm instead of 47mm) homage of the Panerai Radiomir with a gorgeous degradé gritty green dial.
The sandwich dial highlights the recessed hour markers with the California layout.
The slightly domed glass is sapphire.
The movement is the NH35A workhorse.
The big screw-down crown is a pleasure to operate.
Lume intensity is good even though I don't know how log it will last.
The wire lugs are difficult to remove because of the small screws, so to avoid scratching the case, I'll leave the nice leather strap with its PreV buckle.
I'm very happy with my new Steeldive.









































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Phylida is going all-out this time

White NH-35 Aqua Terra on SS Bracelet








99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Nh35a Automatic Watch White Dial Fashion Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Aqua 100m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Black NH-35 Aqua Terra on SS








99.0US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 40mm NH35 Automatic Watch Black Dial Fashion Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Solid SS Sapphire Crystal 100m WR|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























Esp. for their new Mechanical Chronographs (Ralligraph)








303.34US $ |40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Black/Red Dial Wristwatch Speed TIN TIN Sapphire Crystal Solid SS|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





































Specsheet:
Movement: ST-19 
Case Size: 40 mm 
Thickness: 14.5 mm 
Lug to lug: 48.5 mm 
Weight: 170g 
Dial & Hands: Green lume 
Dial Window: Double domed; Top-hat Sapphire crystal 
Crown: Push crown 
Caseback: Screwdown (Display) 
Case Material: Solid stainless steel 
Bracelet: Solid stainless steel 
Multi Dial: Small second; 30 minute register; Small hour hand.

This might just spell the end of Alpha.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> Just arrrived from Alibaba (Qiin)
> A smaller (42mm instead of 47mm) homage of the Panerai Radiomir with a gorgeous degradé gritty green dial.
> The sandwich dial highlights the recessed hour markers with the California layout.
> The slightly domed glass is sapphire.
> ...


Ha, ha. Looks like some software decided that the photo that shows the side profile of the watch on your wrist is "adult content". I had to press some button that I am over 18 years old to see that photo.

Lovely watch and on my list. What holds me back is the size, the size of the watch and the size of my 6.5 inch wrist. What is the actual lug to lug distance and what is the size of your wrist? It could be one of these watches that doesn't wear big.

Edit to add screenshot:








Censoring software probably thought its a Pernis and we could catch Phylida from looking at it unprepared. You are now on a list.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys! What modern Daytona homage would you recommend: Parnis or Pagani Design?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, a dissenting view.
Yes, the Parnis clasp blows, but I intended to put mine on a black leather racing strap and I love it.
The original Parnis I believe was a mm or two smaller than the Pagani original, so that was a big plus in my view.
I really dislike the date window on the Pagani, both the idea of it and the location.
Otherwise, I think you would be pleased with either selection.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Phylida is going all-out this time
> 
> Esp. for their new Mechanical Chronographs (Ralligraph)
> 
> ...


Oh wow  that's an Omega Moonwatch 'Tintin' homage! My dream watch 



Desk-bound said:


> This might just spell the end of Alpha.


Unfortunately I can't imagine wearing a "Phylida", sounds too much like a veneral disease!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is there any warranty on the Ali-Express specials?
Or does it depend on the maker / seller?

If this came with a warranty, I'd get this. 
Its cousin Chlamydia be damned.



Desk-bound said:


> Phylida is going all-out this time
> View attachment 15375083


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Can someone confirm that this 1963 has the gooseneck that the Ali Express Tourbillon Store was advertising. I ordered a watch without it but looks like they sent me the watch with the gooseneck. I wonder if it's a mistake or if all their watches have the gooseneck. Thanks.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Oh wow  that's an Omega Moonwatch 'Tintin' homage! My dream watch
> 
> Unfortunately I can't imagine wearing a "Phylida", sounds too much like a veneral disease!


Likewise. The aqua terra homage with an NH35 is tempting but I don't know if I can get over that name...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> View attachment 15375266
> Can someone confirm that this 1963 has the gooseneck that the Ali Express Tourbillon Store was advertising. I ordered a watch without it but looks like they sent me the watch with the gooseneck. I wonder if it's a mistake or if all their watches have the gooseneck. Thanks.


There is no goose- or swanneck on your watch.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

spacecat said:


> There is no goose- or swanneck on your watch.


Thank you.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

There's a sterile option for the Phylida AT, but I don't think the AT looks right sterile.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

And why is there an extra "15" floating near the second hand on the black AT?


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

those... Phylidas look great. Curious to see JOMW Jody's take on them (pretty sure he won't resist getting them)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

PiperTim said:


> There's a sterile option for the Phylida AT, but I don't think the AT looks right sterile.


Same with the Tintin, it's available in sterile but I do agree with you this kind of dial needs something at 12'o clock...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

andrea__81 said:


> those... Phylidas look great. Curious to see JOMW Jody's take on them (pretty sure he won't resist getting them)


I'm going try and get one of these soon. I've got their GMT which is really good already.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## andrea__81 (Jul 27, 2016)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm going try and get one of these soon. I've got their GMT which is really good already.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


I'll have a look! Subscribed recently to your channel, great stuff!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm going try and get one of these soon. I've got their GMT which is really good already.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Don't wait too long, I just purchased one (the Tintin is too good to pass) and there are only 2 left with logo and 3 without...

[edit] the bezel insert of the Phylida Tintin is weird with the red marks, I checked with them and they agreed to change it to the more standard insert from their other model (classic Moonwatch)


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

The Phylida moonwatch looks awesome. I was about to order an Alpha but now I'm not so sure, I'd like to see a side by side of them, or at least a video review or two. I love it when this thread throws up a little gem like that.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Invicta.
> 
> View attachment 15374809


Good call, I think I would take this over my Parnis Daytona. By the way, the Invicta is 39.5mm which is quite nice.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Velez84 said:


> View attachment 15375266
> Can someone confirm that this 1963 has the gooseneck that the Ali Express Tourbillon Store was advertising. I ordered a watch without it but looks like they sent me the watch with the gooseneck. I wonder if it's a mistake or if all their watches have the gooseneck. Thanks.


This is where you'd see it, attached behind that screw, and reaching over to the regulating lever (technical name there )


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Phylida is going all-out this time
> 
> White NH-35 Aqua Terra on SS Bracelet
> 
> ...


I like that the width of the bezel on the moon watch is nicely proportioned, that's probably the only thing that's stopped me from getting the Corgeut.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I like that the width of the bezel on the moon watch is nicely proportioned, that's probably the only thing that's stopped me from getting the Corgeut.


That is 100 percent accurate for me too. I really like corguet but always felt the bezel too wide on the Speedy homage

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Some interesting new colours & designs...

AU $278.47 90％ Off | 40mm 1963 Gradient Blue Chronograph Mechanical Watches Mens Original ST19 Movement Fashion Men Wristwatch Luminous Hands Clock








269.88US $ 44% OFF|42mm 1963 Brown BullHead Chronograph Mechanical Watches Mens 3D Glass Sea Gull ST1901 Movement Wristwatch Gooseneck Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Elemeno64 (Mar 12, 2019)

mougino said:


> I was thinking more in the line of synonyms like RESIDENT, or antonyms like OUTLANDER...


You may have already made up your mind by now, but what about DENIZEN?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Blue dial Phylida AT just dropped








99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 10bar Water-resistant Nh35 Automatic Watch Blue Dial Fashion Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Aqua - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Blue dial Phylida AT just dropped
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dual looks printed, that would be a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> The dual looks printed, that would be a bit of a disappointment.


For the price I'm sure it's not.


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

mougino said:


> Don't wait too long, I just purchased one (the Tintin is too good to pass) and there are only 2 left with logo and 3 without...
> 
> [edit] the bezel insert of the Phylida Tintin is weird with the red marks, I checked with them and they agreed to change it to the more standard insert from their other model (classic Moonwatch)


Don't you think the price is a bit high for now and will probably be lower during next sale ?
As for the 2-3 watches in stock, pretty sure it will be back at some point.

I have asked the same thing regarding the bezel insert but on second thoughts I am not very confident about asking the seller to remove the one installed from the factory. I don't want the new one to pop off, be misaligned or something...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hruodland Pre-orders just landed

Bronze Yachtmaster








Hruodland YM Homage


Hruodland YM Homage: Case material : CuSn8 Bronze with soft iron cage (Antimagnetic) Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case diameter : 42mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 49.5mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : Handcrafted calf leather strap Buckle : CuSn8 Bronze buckle Bezel : CuSn8 Bronze bezel Dial ...




wrwatches.com





















Hruodland Aquatimer








Hruodland Aqua-timer Homage


Hruodland Aquatimer Homage, Blancpain, Fifty Fathoms, Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment Limited Edition, Prouct Specs: Case Material : 316L Stainless Steel Case Back : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : Sapphire Crystal : Domed Sapphire with AR-Coating Movement : PT5000 / ETA2824 Band : Stainless Steel...




wrwatches.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

SylvainGnx said:


> Don't you think the price is a bit high for now and will probably be lower during next sale ?
> As for the 2-3 watches in stock, pretty sure it will be back at some point.
> 
> I have asked the same thing regarding the bezel insert but on second thoughts I am not very confident about asking the seller to remove the one installed from the factory. I don't want the new one to pop off, be misaligned or something...


135 Euro for a watch with a seagull ST19 movement is a good price, I don't think it will see big discounts on a sale day.

That requested bezel change can also mean that the watch gets a final qc it otherwise wouldn't.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

spacecat said:


> Ha, ha. Looks like some software decided that the photo that shows the side profile of the watch on your wrist is "adult content". I had to press some button that I am over 18 years old to see that photo.
> 
> Lovely watch and on my list. What holds me back is the size, the size of the watch and the size of my 6.5 inch wrist. What is the actual lug to lug distance and what is the size of your wrist? It could be one of these watches that doesn't wear big.
> 
> ...


My wrist is 19cm, the California lug to lug distance is 50mm. It doesn't appear too big, only issue are the wire lugs beeing not downside curved so to give that floating look.
😂Sorry for the sensitive content. Luckiky you are over 18. 😂


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1629 ~ 20$ on ali


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1629 ~ 20$ on ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, interesting, how is the connectivity with your phone? ie, reliable connection?


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

HunCame said:


> What is the bezel made of? Aluminium?


No a rather nice gloss ceramic with decent lume!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin is releasing new dial variants for their datejust








WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com





























And a bronze variant of the SN40

















































Personally, I would have gone with the Green/Blue were it offered then in the SS vers.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Also a new variant of Flieger, apparently Grade-5 Titanium








166.95US $ 37% OFF|San Martin Pilot Titanium Vintage Military Enthusiasts Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Leather Strap Waterproof Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

San Martin meteorite DJ looks impressive !


----------



## sla833 (Mar 25, 2018)

SylvainGnx said:


> Don't you think the price is a bit high for now and will probably be lower during next sale ?
> As for the 2-3 watches in stock, pretty sure it will be back at some point.


I don't know if we are spoiled because of all the low price, great specsheet Chinese watches out there, but I too thought it was a little expensive considering the pin bracelet 

I am in the market for a moonwatch, and as other stated, the only thing that has kept me from the Corgeut is the bezel.

Anyway, I'll wait until 11.11 to take a splurge on either option. By then there will be some reviews on the Phylida.

Enviado de meu ASUS_X00TDB usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

These sellers are getting a little too familiar


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

looool


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

That titanium flieger looks sweet. I'd snap that up if I didn't have a watch on the way. I'd want it on a strap with rivets though.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Found this Engineer on Aliexpress for 17€. The quality is high, 3,8mm thick, adjustable with screws, milled clasp. A good companion for my "Sumo".


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> Found this Engineer on Aliexpress for 17€. The quality is high, 3,8mm thick, adjustable with screws, milled clasp. A good companion for my "Sumo".
> View attachment 15378651
> 
> View attachment 15378655
> ...


Contrats, the combo looks outstanding


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I finally received my Corgeut Aqua Terra homage, that I ordered back at the beginning of May.
I didn't think it was going to arrive at all.
Here's a quick picture.









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally received my Corgeut Aqua Terra homage, that I ordered back at the beginning of May.
> I didn't think it was going to arrive at all.
> Here's a quick picture.
> 
> ...


I'm hanging out for your review of this one, had my eye on these for a while! Which size option did you get, and what movement do these Corgeut ones have?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I'm hanging out for your review of this one, had my eye on these for a while! Which size option did you get, and what movement do these Corgeut ones have?


I went for the 41mm with the Seagull ST1612, but you can get it with the Miyota 8215.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

StephenR said:


> Wow, interesting, how is the connectivity with your phone? ie, reliable connection?


Connection is stable


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> Found this Engineer on Aliexpress for 17€. The quality is high, 3,8mm thick, adjustable with screws, milled clasp. A good companion for my "Sumo".
> View attachment 15378651
> 
> View attachment 15378655
> ...


 Nice, a link to the store please?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Nice, a link to the store please?


Here it is








26.07US $ 36% di SCONTO|Lusso 22/20mm argento/nero solido collegamento cinturino in acciaio inossidabile 24mm chiusura pieghevole orologi di sicurezza cinturino cinturino di ricambio|Cinturini per orologi| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




it.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Hruodland Pre-orders just landed
> 
> Bronze Yachtmaster
> 
> ...


Hello,
Looks so cool, but i'm sure the name is stopping many. How do they create their products ? For someone speaking english as its mother tongue i guess h r u o d land is strange, isn't it ? They wrote it in a small way though, this may help, plus the anchor hides it a bit. I mean is this so expensive to change the text on the dial when managing a 'brand' ? This could be a new context for best name upgrade : yoururland maybe ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Has someone tried water with Steeldives, do they still work ok after swimming ? Is it able to cope with _sea_ water ?Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Great find i think, nice look, i saw it and wondered how good it is. 


Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1629 ~ 20$ on ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

So nice, watch and bracelet, thanks for sharing :=)



oinofilo said:


> Found this Engineer on Aliexpress for 17€. The quality is high, 3,8mm thick, adjustable with screws, milled clasp. A good companion for my "Sumo".
> View attachment 15378651
> 
> View attachment 15378655
> ...


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

manchette said:


> Has someone tried water with Steeldives, do they still work ok after swimming ? Is it able to cope with _sea_ water ?Thanks


Yep me, SKX Homage. Been using mine on the beach in and out of water and in the shower after the beach since June, also took it with me on holiday back in February where pool and more sea was involved. All good so far.

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Cool !
[Have you heard of a fish biting people in the sea ? it's called baliste in french : Balistes capriscus ... and bites people swimming or walking in the sea water when it is hungry]


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> Has someone tried water with Steeldives, do they still work ok after swimming ? Is it able to cope with _sea_ water ?Thanks


This YouTuber opened up this Steeldive SD1952 and did some tests with it





Looks very promising. Two rubber seals in the case, and one for the crown. Passed the 60bar pressure test in water. Not much more you can ask for, besides ISO 6425.

I'm sure actual sea water will be just fine for these.

I first thought 200 or 300m was just whatever they felt like. But the YouTuber also spoke to a guy at San Martin (which seems like the 'factory next door' to Steeldive) who said for them to put 300m on the dial it needs extra testing and the case needs a certain thickness and such.

I would, however, not so much trust the likes of Parnis, Bliger, Corgeut etc. in sea water. They are very inconsistent with stating WR for a reason. They are a bit cheaper, and I think good lume and WR testing are the main corners that are cut with these, along with overall QC.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Looks so cool, but i'm sure the name is stopping many. How do they create their products ? For someone speaking english as its mother tongue i guess h r u o d land is strange, isn't it ? They wrote it in a small way though, this may help, plus the anchor hides it a bit. I mean is this so expensive to change the text on the dial when managing a 'brand' ? This could be a new context for best name upgrade : yoururland maybe ?


Yeah, it is a weird one to pronounce. They do come from the LugYou / San Martin factory, though, so they are very well made. But idk why they stick to these random silly names. They should just slap San Martin or Cronos on all of them. I don't get it.

I think they make the only (what I would consider) high-quality BlackBay homage, but it is limited and only in bronze:/


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just uploaded the latest review on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Yeah, it is a weird one to pronounce. They do come from the LugYou / San Martin factory, though, so they are very well made. But idk why they stick to these random silly names. They should just slap San Martin or Cronos on all of them. I don't get it.
> 
> I think they make the only (what I would consider) high-quality BlackBay homage, but it is limited and only in bronze:/


I dont find it on ali. What is the price ? Maybe have you a link


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Looks so cool, but i'm sure the name is stopping many. How do they create their products ? For someone speaking english as its mother tongue i guess h r u o d land is strange, isn't it ? They wrote it in a small way though, this may help, plus the anchor hides it a bit. I mean is this so expensive to change the text on the dial when managing a 'brand' ? This could be a new context for best name upgrade : yoururland maybe ?


Hruodland is Frankish for Roland.



jhdscript said:


> I dont find it on ali. What is the price ? Maybe have you a link


It is sold on the LUGYOU store and wrwatches.








428.0US $ |Cronos Hruodland Bronze Diving Men Watch Mechanical Rubber Strap Ceramic Top Ring Sapphire Crystal Free Leather Strap BGW9 Blue|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












Hruodland Bronze BB


Hruodland Bronze BB homage: Case material : CuSn8 Bronze Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case diameter : 42.5mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 51mm Lug width : 22mm End link : Detachable bronze end link Strap : Hand crafted Horween leather strap with bronze buckle Bezel : Ceramic / Bronze (BGW9...




wrwatches.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

edit: ninja'd by deskbound



jhdscript said:


> I dont find it on ali. What is the price ? Maybe have you a link


From the LGY store. $320-$420, depending on PT5000 or Swiss Sellita movement.









428.0US $ |Cronos Hruodland Bronze Diving Men Watch Mechanical Rubber Strap Ceramic Top Ring Sapphire Crystal Free Leather Strap BGW9 Blue|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





If they'd make a stainless steel version of the BB58, with a Japanese movement at a lower price, I'd be all over that.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Also new hroudland chrono









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Yeah, it is a weird one to pronounce.


Meh, I'm going with RUDE LAND.
I'm not gonna get bullied by any brand to call their crap by their pronunciation.
Jaeger LeCoultre also. It's Jagger (as in Mick) Luh-colter to me.

This BB homage -- Handsome alright. 
It's clearly a rendering, and yet they didn't get the hour hand's position right. 
I wonder why?
I'd like to hear from someone who'd bought one - what the quality is like.



john_marston said:


> I think they make the only (what I would consider) high-quality BlackBay homage, but it is limited and only in bronze:/


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Meh, I'm going with RUDE LAND.
> I'm not gonna get bullied by any brand to call their crap by their pronunciation.
> Jaeger LeCoultre also. It's Jagger (as in Mick) Luh-colter to me.


Haha. I have more appreciation for people that knowingly and unapologetically butcher the name of their watch, than the ''well actually, it's pronounced _puts on fake Swiss accent_ ... ''.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Haha. I have more appreciation for people that knowingly and unapologetically butcher the name of their watch, than the *''well actually, it's pronounced puts on fake Swiss accent ... ''.*


I'm all gangsta... until I actually walk into a swanky AD, and they be all casually referring to _*Ulysse Nardin*_ n shiet.
Just sayin.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
interesting video, it looks like that after a certain price water resistance is looked at... Well i have no water pressure testing machine nor ballons or steel* watches to see it but well, why not.


john_marston said:


> This YouTuber opened up this Steeldive SD1952 and did some tests with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> I dont find it on ali. What is the price ? Maybe have you a link


Hello ;=)

There is a Lgy store which sales Cronos watches, i guess looking for Cronos watches does the trick.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> I dont find it on ali. What is the price ? Maybe have you a link


Hello ;=)

There is a Lgy store which sales Cronos watches, i guess looking for Cronos watches does the trick.


Desk-bound said:


> Hruodland is Frankish for Roland.


I only know about Frankreich ;=) 
About Roland : do you mean this one ? Roland - Wikipedia 
Mamamia, seems weird to me, Is this kind of imagery looked after ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> About Roland : do you mean this one ? Roland - Wikipedia
> Mamamia, seems weird to me, Is this kind of imagery looked after ?


So his name was Hruodland? Wow you learn something new everyday...


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

john_marston said:


> This YouTuber opened up this Steeldive SD1952 and did some tests with it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. Very interesting.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

manchette said:


> Has someone tried water with Steeldives, do they still work ok after swimming ? Is it able to cope with _sea_ water ?Thanks


I hear it's good, dive worthy. Not positive about sea water but I'm routinely swimming in pool and lakes without issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

You're lucky to swim, thanks for sharing real life facts


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Steeldive still great watches


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Just bought the last one.
And yeah, you can message the seller to ask him replace the red bezel with the BoW one instead.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Apparently "hruod" is old High German for the word "fame", so maybe they were trying to call the brand "The Famous Land" or something? No idea. It doesn't bother me, though. I always pronounced it as "rod-land".


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

very nice price for a seagull st19


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> very nice price for a seagull st19


Yeah with a couple coupons it was 155, and I figure even if I end up not liking it, shouldn't be hard to resell an affordable Tintin homage


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin's latest pre-order had just launched on their Intl store.








San Martin Bronze Luminous Diving mechanical Watch SN078-Q


If you have any trouble checkout with your credit card on our store, please feel free to click this link to our linked Aliexpress store, thanks! Model: SN0078-Q(Custom logo available, please click …




sanmartinwatches.com






























Along w. their latest offering








San Martin diving watch simple watch man bronze mechanical watch SN040-Q2


Model: SN040-Q2 Movement: SW200 movement and PT5000 movement [automatic mechanical movement] Case: Material – Tin Bronze 40mm in diameter (excluding crown) Thickness:13mm (including the mirro…




sanmartinwatches.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

The top three look very handsome.
But the bottom three -- COULD've been handsome (to me, and only to me) if not for the very poorly proportioned and shaped hexagon logo.



Desk-bound said:


> San Martin's latest pre-order had just launched on their Intl store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Just bought the last one.
> And yeah, you can message the seller to ask him replace the red bezel with the BoW one instead.
> 
> View attachment 15381838


I just notice that the subdial at 6 just shows the same time as the central hour hand ( and can probably not be set independently) and is not a register for the chronograph hours. 
Not a fan if things are done just for the look(alike) and don't offer a function.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I just notice that the subdial at 6 just shows the same time as the central hour hand ( and can probably not be set independently) and is not a register for the chronograph hours.
> Not a fan if things are done just for the look(alike) and don't offer a function.


Well yeah, I came in knowing that's one limit of the ST19 ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ That movement doesn't have the chrono tracking hours at all.
For me it's more important that the ST19 is affordable AND relatively thin compared to other mechanical chrono movemements. I had to let go of a Tissot chronograph just bc of it being so damn thicc.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

They should have used the ST1903. As a 24h subdial has a function, delivers some additional information. I don't see the point of a 12 h subdial. The Alpha still has game.


----------



## DaveG46 (Nov 3, 2012)

Wonder if they'll fit on the pagani batman the bezel paint on the original doing my head in now


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> This BB homage -- Handsome alright.
> It's clearly a rendering, and yet they didn't get the hour hand's position right.
> I wonder why?
> I'd like to hear from someone who'd bought one - what the quality is like.


There are reviews of it on wrwatches and the Lugyou store.








428.0US $ |Cronos Hruodland Bronze Diving Men Watch Mechanical Rubber Strap Ceramic Top Ring Sapphire Crystal Free Leather Strap BGW9 Blue|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












Hruodland Bronze BB


Hruodland Bronze BB homage: Case material : CuSn8 Bronze Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case diameter : 42.5mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 51mm Lug width : 22mm End link : Detachable bronze end link Strap : Hand crafted Horween leather strap with bronze buckle Bezel : Ceramic / Bronze (BGW9...




wrwatches.com





Personally I like how they look 









Hruodland is one of those brands that just might edge out San Martin in terms of quality.



Chronopolis said:


> The top three look very handsome.
> But the bottom three -- COULD've been handsome (to me, and only to me) if not for the very poorly proportioned and shaped hexagon logo.


Potato tomato
I like the new SM logo
But based on my SN040G, I would not encourage getting the black dial.
That black concentric circle is really hard-to-see in person.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

hroudland looks amazing but the brand name is just not possible :-(


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> hroudland looks amazing but the brand name is just not possible :-(


I don't really have a problem with the name. Also we have to give them credit for actually doing research for the name and for originality once.
Much better than feice or wancher.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> But based on my SN040G, I would not encourage getting the black dial.
> *That black concentric circle is really hard-to-see in person.*


Just from having a surplus of black dial watches alone, I would consider their other colors first.
But what makes it "hard" to see the concentricity? Optically? Or aesthetically?
And by concentric circle, do you mean the entire thing -- bezel to chapter ring?

Or are there rings on the dial that I cannot see in this pic? I see only ONE - by the hour dots. Like a step down.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Interesting turtle version with pam-like one piece steel bezel and sandwich dial. One dial variant says "professtional" 

US $199.00 20%OFF | Japan NH35 Mechanical Movement With Exhaust-Valve Dive Watch 500m Automatic Watch Sapphire 316L Steel Watches Men








US $199.0 20% OFF|Japan NH35 Mechanical Movement With Exhaust Valve Dive Watch 500m Automatic Watch Sapphire 316L Steel Watches Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

konax said:


> One dial variant says *"professtional"*


I REEEEEALY have to wonder:
_How hard_ is it for them to go over everything before going into production?
Is it worth it to them to make that kind of AVOIDABLE error?

I am a little surprised we don't hear more about industrial mishaps in the Middle Kingdom. I mean, the kind, and at scale, that cannot be hushed up.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I REEEEEALY have to wonder:
> _How hard_ is it for them to go over everything before going into production?
> Is it worth it to them to make that kind of AVOIDABLE error?
> 
> I am a little surprised we don't hear more about industrial mishaps in the Middle Kingdom. I mean, the kind, and at scale, that cannot be hushed up.


OT but I think i recall seeing a YouTube vid a while back about a massive road bridge collapsing somewhere in China due to shoddy building work.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Really OT, but supposedly the 3 Gorges Dam might break. I pray it does not. At least not until the water subsides.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Already on ebay, so probably soon on Ali:

Steeldive bronze Sumo for $225: 








New Bronze Tuna SBDC033 Automatic Watches Men vintage Diving Wrist watch NH35 | eBay


Watch length: 270mm. Case material: CuSn8 Bronze. Bezel material: bronze. Table mirror coating: anti-glare blue coating. Bottom cover material: 316L stainless steel. Whole table weight: 119g. Case ear position: 20mm.



www.ebay.com













 Steeldive bronzo Submersible (San Martin copy?) for $338  








New 00382 Automatic Bronze Watches 500m diving Wrist watch for men NH35 Sapphire | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for New 00382 Automatic Bronze Watches 500m diving Wrist watch for men NH35 Sapphire at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com













Disregard that, both are already available on Ali (search for Steeldive and sort by newest first). I'm getting the Submersible since I missed the San Martin release and I really regret it


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Carnival 8762G on ali ~60$ US $54.59 65% OFF|Original CARNIVAL Fashion Men Watch Top brand Multifunction Automatic Watch Men Calendar Waterproof Luminous Mechanical watches|calendar|calendar men watchcalendar watch - AliExpress
[MEDIA]


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

konax said:


> Interesting turtle version with pam-like one piece steel bezel and sandwich dial. One dial variant says "professtional"
> 
> US $199.00 20%OFF | Japan NH35 Mechanical Movement With Exhaust-Valve Dive Watch 500m Automatic Watch Sapphire 316L Steel Watches Men
> 
> ...


I like the looks of this one very much, but it would be a beast with those dimensions.

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I REEEEEALY have to wonder:
> _How hard_ is it for them to go over everything before going into production?
> Is it worth it to them to make that kind of AVOIDABLE error?
> 
> I am a little surprised we don't hear more about industrial mishaps in the Middle Kingdom. I mean, the kind, and at scale, that cannot be hushed up.


I think it's a bit of a cultural thing. They often work very hard. But they also cut corners and seem to not have as much pride in their work.

A bit of a random personal anecdote, but during my pilot training, it was quite well known that basically all the Chinese students paid to pass their language proficiency tests in their homeland (confirmed with an instructor who worked in Asia). For me, it lead to having to fly around with Chinese students that spoke extremely poor English, which is very dangerous in uncontrolled areas (where you rely on talking to each other). Had some pretty close calls.

Of course I am generalising, btw.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

It took 11 days for my 1963 to arrive btw, very fast!! It's at my Dutch address though, can't review it (in UK atm). Probably a coincidence, but my recent (during COVID) Ali parcels to the UK took _forever_, whereas the ones I have ordered to NL more recently are moving very fast


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

According to Jody, Cadisen is going to come out with a 42mm version of their rather large Cadisen-Oak in a couple of months.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

DaveG46 said:


> Wonder if they'll fit on the pagani batman the bezel paint on the original doing my head in now


Yeah, I've got a drooping blue level under the 6. Trying to ignore it but hard.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I just notice that the subdial at 6 just shows the same time as the central hour hand ( and can probably not be set independently) and is not a register for the chronograph hours.
> Not a fan if things are done just for the look(alike) and don't offer a function.


I'd love a homage of this type of watch, but I almost wish they just froze the hand on the lower subdial. For me the hand being vertical is a key part of the look.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Received my Cadisen Diamond today, 7 weeks to Aus.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> It took 11 days for my 1963 to arrive btw, very fast!! It's at my Dutch address though, can't review it (in UK atm). Probably a coincidence, but my recent (during COVID) Ali parcels to the UK took _forever_, whereas the ones I have ordered to NL more recently are moving very fast


I received these toys for my boy in 8 days! 








There is no way they came all the way from China, I'm guessing they're starting to create stock in Europe (in my case) to circumvent shipping delays...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> According to Jody, Cadisen is going to come out with a 42mm version of their rather large Cadisen-Oak in a couple of months.


Very nice this cadisen !


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Carnival 8762G on ali ~60$ US $54.59 65% OFF|Original CARNIVAL Fashion Men Watch Top brand Multifunction Automatic Watch Men Calendar Waterproof Luminous Mechanical watches|calendar|calendar men watchcalendar watch - AliExpress
> [MEDIA]
> 
> 
> ...











I bought the blue version, with red hands. It is a homage of the *JLC Master Geographic*, and uses a Shanghai Jing He movement. The power reserve is not 50 hours, despite the markings on the indicator.

I picked up mine during the 11.11 sale on AliExpress, for *$50*.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I REEEEEALY have to wonder:
> _How hard_ is it for them to go over everything before going into production?
> Is it worth it to them to make that kind of AVOIDABLE error?
> 
> I am a little surprised we don't hear more about industrial mishaps in the Middle Kingdom. I mean, the kind, and at scale, that cannot be hushed up.


The truth is that a very small percentage of Chinese people in the PRC speak fluent English (around 10 million people, less than 1%). This is very similar to the percentage of Americans that speak a Chinese dialect, even though it is the third most spoken foreign language in the US.

Most PRC citizens will never travel outside their province, much less travel outside the country. Many of the websites we would use to check English spelling and grammar, are blocked by The Great Firewall of China.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> It took 11 days for my 1963 to arrive btw, very fast!! It's at my Dutch address though, can't review it (in UK atm). Probably a coincidence, but my recent (during COVID) Ali parcels to the UK took _forever_, whereas the ones I have ordered to NL more recently are moving very fast


Wish you that you don't get struck by another round of travel restrictions and can see your watch soon.

For the moment I can show you a picture of mine. Took your idea of it becoming the dress watch in the collection and put it on a bit fancier strap. 
As I am stranded in Thailand for at least another month I went to the famous Grand Palace and Temple of the Emerald Buddha with my new dress watch. Usually totally crowded with tourists, but not in Corona times.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Any experience with this one? The video avertizement is horrendous. I want to see the watch, not the guy dayummit.









15.0US $ 50% OFF|Sanda Black Wrist Watch Men Watches Top Brand Luxury New Wristwatch Male Quartz Watch For Men Clock Stainless Steel Strap Hours - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





And what is the movement? I can't find any info about it.

I have chronograph version from I&W based on Miyota JS50 movement. The watch is good for its price point, but I feel something is missing in it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> Any experience with this one? The video avertizement is horrendous. I want to see the watch, not the guy dayummit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have experience with that one. But I didn't use to have this one which is similar.









65.5US $ 61% OFF|Carnival IW luxury brand runway Unique design watches men chronograph stop watch clock leather strap relogio saat reloj montre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Unfortunately that was before I had my YouTube channel though. It was a really nice looking watch, but a bit of pain to be able to tell the time quickly and easily.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

> 65.5US $ 61% OFF|Carnival IW luxury brand runway Unique design watches men chronograph stop watch clock leather strap relogio saat reloj montre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I have this watch on my wrist right now with black frame in white dial


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> Any experience with this one? The video avertizement is horrendous. I want to see the watch, not the guy dayummit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No1VIPER said:


> I don't have experience with that one. But I didn't use to have this one which is similar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the I&W carnival version and IMHO, it is a good watch for the price.. (read: I got it tad under $50 during 11/11).

I must admit, it was bit different to read time but after a day or two, I got used to it and I wear it often now and no problem reading time.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

I like I&W Carnival watches and here is another one...














































Miyota 8205 movement. Case back with screws.
Build quality looks pretty good and the sunburst effect on the dial is amazing. I got it with nato strap. Nothing great infact the length seems to be smaller.
The biggest drawback- it NOT a sapphire crystal as advertised.
I am disappointed with this!


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> I like I&W Carnival watches and here is another one...
> 
> Build quality looks pretty good and the sunburst effect on the dial is amazing. I got it with nato strap. Nothing great infact the length seems to be smaller.
> The biggest drawback- it NOT a sapphire crystal as advertised.
> I am disappointed with this!


I have the same watch in Red. I had paid $53.11 in the March sale. Raised a $10 dispute and won the same. Ergo, $43.11 for a nice watch.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Any suggestions on Tuna model

Steeldive vs Proxima?

Black Stainless Canned Tuna Dive Watch Man Undersea sports Automatic Mechanical Watch 300M Diver Watches relogio masculino








117.0US $ 91% OFF|Black Stainless Canned Tuna Dive Watch Man Undersea sports Automatic Mechanical Watch 300M Diver Watches relogio masculino|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Proxima SBBN015 Rotating Automatic Male Watches Tuna Mechanical Movement Diver Men Watch Waterproof 300M Super Luminous C3 Clock








304.99US $ |Proxima SBBN015 Rotating Automatic Male Watches Tuna Mechanical Movement Diver Men Watch Waterproof 300M Super Luminous C3 Clock|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

d_himan said:


> I have the same watch in Red. I had paid $53.11 in the March sale. Raised a $10 dispute and won the same. Ergo, $43.11 for a nice watch.


Which seller/ store did you buy from?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I say always go for a partial refund if they claim sapphire and it's not. Especially if you add that pic in with the diamond selector. Not just for the money but I also want them to know they can't get away with BS spec sheets. 

Sapphire is a main reason for many to pull the trigger in the first place. I would want at least 25% off tbh! Is the case 316L SS as far as you can tell? I would also pop off the caseback and check for that Miyota..


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

Very happy with my Corgeut chronograph. It gives the perfect Speedy feeling as a previous owner.

It has a screw down crown. I'm really curious if this thing could survive a swim...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Noice!
I hope you do a review after riding it for a while.



guccimanilla said:


> Very happy with my Corgeut chronograph. It gives the perfect Speedy feeling as a previous owner.
> 
> It has a screw down crown. I'm really curious if this thing could survive a swim...
> View attachment 15385562


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

The watch look pretty good. Do you buy the watches or are they free for you ?
Are you able to keep them after : it would be interesting to know how the watch behaves afterwards in real life.
From my viewpoint : I have some watches that looked rather good when received but now it is difficult to set them for example. You need to turn the crown various times to be able to set the hour, it will not turn , you try 1, 2 , 3 times and before throwing the watche in the bin you try once more and then it jumps a bit ... you retry ... (for example i'm speaking of a manual shanghai on my desk, what is needed for a manual watch : to be able to set time at least).
Here i'm afraid that the more functions the watch has the more difficult for it to stand time. I had once one with a button hiden on the side to set the date, and some subdials ; it was not working properly 
Is there some some users using this watch and how does it actually behave ? Thanks 



Gedmis said:


> Carnival 8762G on ali ~60$ US $54.59 65% OFF|Original CARNIVAL Fashion Men Watch Top brand Multifunction Automatic Watch Men Calendar Waterproof Luminous Mechanical watches|calendar|calendar men watchcalendar watch - AliExpress
> [MEDIA]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Ruimas Hublot Classic Fusion homage - nicely executed copy. this watch is polarizing. It is very comfortable to wear, the band is probably the best I have seen in sub-$100 watches. The case finish is truly unique (like a sandblasted polish). It is not sapphire despite the dial saying it is so (asked for $13 refund for it). It is thin the case back is a ditto copy of the Hublot. But the dial and indices are super cheap (like on a $10 watch). Only recommended for true fans of Hublot (and there really aren't any homages for this in the sub $100 category


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I say always go for a partial refund if they claim sapphire and it's not. Especially if you add that pic in with the diamond selector. Not just for the money but I also want them to know they can't get away with BS spec sheets.
> 
> Sapphire is a main reason for many to pull the trigger in the first place. I would want at least 25% off tbh! Is the case 316L SS as far as you can tell? I would also pop off the caseback and check for that Miyota..


The case seems solid built. Most likely 316 SS.
I can say the movement surely is Miyota 8205... I own couple of them.


----------



## rk1 (Sep 29, 2015)

DaveG46 said:


> Wonder if they'll fit on the pagani batman the bezel paint on the original doing my head in now


Why is that bezel called "batman" (saw this reference several times on WUS)?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

15.0US $ 50% OFF|Sanda Black Wrist Watch Men Watches Top Brand Luxury New Wristwatch Male Quartz Watch For Men Clock Stainless Steel Strap Hours - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com







bushu16 said:


> I have the I&W carnival version and IMHO, it is a good watch for the price.. (read: I got it tad under $50 during 11/11).
> 
> I must admit, it was bit different to read time but after a day or two, I got used to it and I wear it often now and no problem reading time.


The Carnival is a homage of the *Xeric Halograph Chrono*, whereas the Sanda is a homage of a somewhat similar *Karebo & Original* model, powered by an ETA 2824-2. *Tomoro* has been selling a quartz knockoff for a couple of years, based on the Karebo. For $15, the Sanda seems like a steal, since it costs about 1/4 of the identical Tomoro (_notice_ "Time for Change, 3 ATM).

As for the movement, just about any 3-hand movement, with a 6H date wheel will work, since the original used an ETA 2824-2. The second hand is replaced by the rotating gear.

















It looks like *DOM* has also jumped on the band wagon, although they decided to make theirs a more "moons and stars" themed model.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Many PRC citizens will never travel outside their province, much less travel outside the country. Many of the websites we would use to check English spelling and grammar, are blocked by The Great Firewall of China.


I get that. But let's be reasonable.
It's only ONE word, and it's a simple word, not a complex sentence.
They could look their own word (zhi-dong) up in their own Chinese-English dictionary -- it would give the word in English.

I mentioned this as an incomprehensible phenomenon (to me) bcz,

_One_: The mistake was VERY EASILY avoidable. 
_Two_: The negative fallout will cost them $ in sales, and/or long-term (Western) consumer confidence.
_Three_: This kind of 'dont-give-a-fugg' attitude is seen also in other parts of Asia (Taiwan, Korea, etc) where they do not have the Firewall.
And this is done for products and services aimed specifically at foreigners too. Hotels, tourist sites, airport signage, etc.
All of which seems to indicate it's a matter of general attitude, or a "way of life" rather than deprivation of correct info.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rk1 said:


> Why is that bezel called "batman" (saw this reference several times on WUS)?


The Blue and Black bezel combo is usually called Batman, due to his original look in the comics.










Other common colorway nicknames include:

*Pepsi* - Red and Blue bezel, usually with Blue Dial
*Coke* - Red and Black bezel
*Hulk* - All Green (bezel and Dial)
*Rootbeer* - All Brown


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

bushu16 said:


> Which seller/ store did you buy from?


GoLong store. I did have my doubts about Sapphire before buying - how can anyone offer a domed Sapphire for $50? Anyway, the watch was so pretty, I thought asking for a higher refund was highway robbery! This is all takes to win a dispute...

That Diamond Selector has paid for itself many times over!


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Wish you that you don't get struck by another round of travel restrictions and can see your watch soon.
> 
> For the moment I can show you a picture of mine. Took your idea of it becoming the dress watch in the collection and put it on a bit fancier strap.
> As I am stranded in Thailand for at least another month I went to the famous Grand Palace and Temple of the Emerald Buddha with my new dress watch. Usually totally crowded with tourists, but not in Corona times.
> ...


Where did you buy this one from please ? I find the design better than the « official » 1963 one.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Carnival is a homage of the *Xeric Halograph Chrono*, whereas the Sanda is a homage of a somewhat similar *Karebo & Original* model, powered by an ETA 2824-2. *Tomoro* has been selling a quartz knockoff for a couple of years, based on the Karebo. For $15, the Sanda seems like a steal, since it costs about 1/4 of the identical Tomoro (_notice_ "Time for Change, 3 ATM).
> 
> As for the movement, just about any 3-hand movement, with a 6H date wheel will work, since the original used an ETA 2824-2. The second hand is replaced by the rotating gear.


Thanks for a detailed response with pics. I was under an impression about Sanda using some movement close to JS55 type. Didn't realize the solution is rather simple


----------



## guccimanilla (Jul 23, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> I hope you do a review after riding it for a while.


I've had the Corgeut Speedmaster (or as I like to call it, the Corgi) for about a week now, and it's simply fantastic. Truly doesn't feel like a 50 dollar watch. The case is finished extremely well, and so well polished that at times I think the watch is blue because the sky is reflected so well onto the watch.

I know some people hate the huge bezel, but I kind of love it. It balances out the dial of the watch a bit more, and makes the watch feel smaller than it really is. Each subdial is recessed, and is nicely detailed with rings. You get a nice layered look with the recessed subdials. I think this is why the watch punches so far about it's weight, because it's extremely simple but executed perfectly.

The domed crystal makes the watch. I love the way it distorts the dial, but never manages to make it unreadable. In fact, the dial is highly legible. The domed crystal is thick, and adds a few mm to the thickness, but gives the watch a nice sheer that makes it beautiful to look at in low light.

One negative might be the quartz movement, but as a fan of quartz, this is a positive for me. You get the look and feel of a Speedy/vintage chronograph without the complications that go along with it. It's a flyback mecha-quartz that beats 4 times per second on the chronograph counter. Simple to use, and it's quick.

True negatives for me would be:
1) The "60" on the tachymeter isn't aligned to 12 o'clock. It's slightly off.
2) The bracelet is comfortable and looks decent, but pulls hairs, and has no micro-adjustments.
3) Sometimes in very bright light, the hands can appear a bit glossy. Would have prefered they were more matte.
4) The chrono-pushers stick out a bit too far.
5) The hour markers could have been a bit thicker.
5) The watch arrived with a broken spring bar.

Iffy Things:
1) I like how on the speedmaster, there for ticks for every minute counted. On the Corgeut, it's more ambiguous with ticks at every five minutes. So if you are timing something precisely, it's hard to tell if it's been 2 or 3 minutes.
2) I don't mind the 24-hour clock instead of an hour counter. I've rarely needed to time something more than an hour, but this may be an issue if you wanted that.

I think this watch would be a perfect companion to a Speedmaster.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

SylvainGnx said:


> Where did you buy this one from please ? I find the design better than the « official » 1963 one.


I bought it in this store. Came with free FedEx shipping in under one week to Bangkok. 
Limited Edition Men Hand Wind Chronograph Watches 1901 Movement 38mm Acrylic Dial Stop Watch 50m waterproof Mechanical watch








189.8US $ 50% OFF|Limited Edition Red Star 1963 Men Chronograph Watches Seagull St1901 Hand Winding Movement 38mm Acrylic Pilots Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





There is another store that seems to sell the same watch. There are more customer feedbacks, if you wanna look at this. 








189.99US $ 50% OFF|Retro Business Men's Chronograph Watch 19 Zuan 1901 Seagull Movement 1963 Acrylic 38mm Air Force Pilot Chronograph Watches Hked - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Found no faults with the watch so far. My other, more classic style '63 from sugess, had some dust specs on the dial and some hickups with the reset pusher. AliX reimbursed me partially. 
Probably always a bit of a lottery game when buying on Aliexpress. 
Escapement Time, a Chinese watch manufacturer, commented under a recent YouTube review of one of their chronographs, that they will not use the ST19 movement again for one of their watches because of quality issues with it.


----------



## Stan Papusa (Aug 5, 2020)

Is this a good deal? Is there something similar in design but with a better built quality?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Stan Papusa said:


> Is this a good deal? Is there something similar in design but with a better built quality?


The following one for about 10 Euros more is a much better mechanical with the same nomos looks.









58.86US $ 54% OFF|Carnival Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Luxury Brand Full Steel Business Men Watches Calkskin Leather Fashion Casual Date Clocks - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> The following one for about 10 Euros more is a much better mechanical with the same nomos looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't call it an upgrade. I think I'd rather have the Natural Park, _IF_ the spec sheet is accurate. I'd pick Japanese Quartz & sapphire over no-name Chinese mechanical & mineral any day.

If you want a mechanical and a 'real' brand, the Sea-Gull is one of the most popular NOMOS Tangente homages








130.31US $ 55% OFF|Seagull Brand Часы Мужские Manual Mechanical Watch Ultra-thin Simple Men's Business Leather Strap Waterproof Watch 819.612 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Steeldive does a Max Bill homage which can be had for £35 on Alibaba (Jpn quartz), which should be very good quality for its price, if you like that style. 





Sd8102 5atm Waterproof 316l Stainless Steel Case Japan Quartz Movement Small Dial 100% Genuine Leather Watch - Buy Genuine Leather Watch,Quartz Watch,316l Stainless Steel Case Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Sd8102 5atm Waterproof 316l Stainless Steel Case Japan Quartz Movement Small Dial 100% Genuine Leather Watch - Buy Genuine Leather Watch,Quartz Watch,316l Stainless Steel Case Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Escapement Time, a Chinese watch manufacturer, commented under a recent YouTube review of one of their chronographs, that they will not use the ST19 movement again for one of their watches because of quality issues with it.


That is interesting! I've heard some mixed reports from the ST19, but usually people are positive. Do you have the link to the video?


----------



## Stan Papusa (Aug 5, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I wouldn't call it an upgrade. I think I'd rather have the Natural Park, _IF_ the spec sheet is accurate. I'd pick Japanese Quartz & sapphire over no-name Chinese mechanical & mineral any day.
> 
> If you want a mechanical and a 'real' brand, the Sea-Gull is one of the most popular NOMOS Tangente homages
> 
> ...


This looks very good, thanks!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Stan Papusa said:


> This looks very good, thanks!


no worries!

If you do get the Natural Park, report back what it's like! If it is 316L, sapphire, Japanese Quartz, 39mm, and reasonably well built, I'll prob pick one up. For £36, would be a great little watch


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> That is interesting! I've heard some mixed reports from the ST19, but usually people are positive. Do you have the link to the video?


It is on fellow board member Viper1 youtube review channel. 





In the comments there is a user with the screen name "Escapement Time" who acts like they have the authority to speak on behalf of "Escapement Time". Can be of course anybod, that pretends to be related to them, but it sounds convincing. 
Maybe they were just unlucky with the batch of calibers they used for their watches. Or really like quartz, or speak from a rather mercantile approach, quartz give them a bigger profit and they don't have the capacity to produce and sell more or keep slow selling stock.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> That is interesting! I've heard some mixed reports from the ST19, but usually people are positive. Do you have the link to the video?


Any mechanical chrono movement is going to have more issues all things being equal. It's a pretty significant complication added to the movement. That's why you really don't want a cheap mechanical chrono. The ST19 is the singular exception as for the most part they are good solid movements based on a tried and true Swiss design. Still you can expect more issues compared to a 3 hander. That's just the chance you take with a mechanical chrono.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Any suggestions on Tuna model
> 
> Steeldive vs Proxima?
> 
> ...


Any views on this?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

bushu16 said:


> Any views on this?


I have the Steeldive and really can't find any big flaws with it, so I guess it's down to your personal views on the design. I didn't quite like the day display on the Proxima and went with a classic Tuna dial design. Also it was cheaper 🤷‍♂️


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Any mechanical chrono movement is going to have more issues all things being equal. It's a pretty significant complication added to the movement. That's why you really don't want a cheap mechanical chrono. The ST19 is the singular exception as for the most part they are good solid movements based on a tried and true Swiss design. Still you can expect more issues compared to a 3 hander. That's just the chance you take with a mechanical chrono.


Yeah that makes sense. I'm not expecting an ST19 to be as reliable or last as long as the ol NH35 or Miyota. And I don't really care about the functionality of a chronograph tbh. But the saving grace is how pretty the movement is with a display caseback. And how pretty panda dials are haha.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I get that. But let's be reasonable.
> It's only ONE word, and it's a simple word, not a complex sentence.
> They could look their own word (zhi-dong) up in their own Chinese-English dictionary -- it would give the word in English.
> 
> ...


I've always presumed this is something akin to a Westerner getting a Chinese or Japanese symbol tattoo, thinking they know what it means, but it actually might be a not-quite-right translation, or say something like, "I eat my boogers."

Their Asian market sees the Western writing as cool as we see the Chinese characters, without exactly being able to read and understand them.

This may be completely false, but that's been my presumption.

I'm with you that, my God, have just one person who understands English go around to every watch manufacturer and double-check that they aren't doing something atrocious with the Arabic lettering. But they just don't consider it a priority -- probably because they don't consider we particular watch-buyers as their core market.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Their Asian market sees the Western writing as cool as we see the Chinese characters, without exactly being able to read and understand them.
> 
> ... probably because they don't consider we particular watch-buyers as their core market.


Oh, no doubt. 
I mentioned this same fact some years ago, and some well-meaning but low IQ people -- the very sort that our poopy college ejukashun system relies on to part with their parents' $$$ in exchange for outrage over things they don't understand -- were dutifully triggered to call me the 'r' word.
Just like that. SIGH.

Maybe not their core, but obviously substantial enough - in "prestige" certainly (overseas fame !), if not in numbers - for them to bother advertising IN English on Ali eX, and elsewhere.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

guccimanilla said:


> I've had the Corgeut Speedmaster (or as I like to call it, the Corgi) for about a week now, and it's simply fantastic. Truly doesn't feel like a 50 dollar watch. The case is finished extremely well, and so well polished that at times I think the watch is blue because the sky is reflected so well onto the watch.
> 
> I know some people hate the huge bezel, but I kind of love it. It balances out the dial of the watch a bit more, and makes the watch feel smaller than it really is. Each subdial is recessed, and is nicely detailed with rings. You get a nice layered look with the recessed subdials. I think this is why the watch punches so far about it's weight, because it's extremely simple but executed perfectly.
> 
> ...


I agree that this is an awesome value watch for the 45 dollar I paid in the sale. Can't really complain for what you get.

My only gripe with it is the scale on the minute sub dial as you mentioned... it is virtually unreadable because of it.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

konax said:


> I have the Steeldive and really can't find any big flaws with it, so I guess it's down to your personal views on the design. I didn't quite like the day display on the Proxima and went with a classic Tuna dial design. Also it was cheaper 🤷‍♂️


Aah..! This black model really looks COOL!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

spacecat said:


> It is on fellow board member Viper1 youtube review channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not entirely sold on whether that person is actually Escapement Time.
After all, what businessman in their right mind would pooh pooh their own watch.
That account also have none of their promotional material, which includes them showing off their B Flieger being encased in a block of ice and still ticking like a champ.

On the slim chance that it is, it might be a not-so-subtle jab at their OEM, Beijing Infinite Time/MERKUR.
In that case, I certainly won't be buying any Escapement Time ST-19 Chronographs any time soon.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

john_marston said:


> That is interesting! I've heard some mixed reports from the ST19, but usually people are positive. Do you have the link to the video?


Same here. A while back I met up with a watch brand owner who sells stuff at the 3k plus level who is also a watchmaker. (I won't say who as I am not sure they would want to be quoted) The person owns a seagull 1963 and loves it however said that the issue is that the screws and bridges are often so poorly made and made out of such cheap materials that the movement is not easy to service. They suggested that the screw threads often don't survive disassembly and reassembly. They have accepted that when it needs something doing it will likely be more time and cost efficient to do a movement swap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

john_marston said:


> no worries!
> 
> If you do get the Natural Park, report back what it's like! If it is 316L, sapphire, Japanese Quartz, 39mm, and reasonably well built, I'll prob pick one up. For £36, would be a great little watch


I would also be interested to hear from someone about these. I have toyed with picking up one of the rodina ones but quite like the cream dial option available on the natural park one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I was trying not buy anymore watches for a bit, but I caved in and ended up buying one of these. I just couldn't resist.
I've got a couple of Sugess watches already and they're really well made as well as being good looking.









US $188.0 62% OFF|New Arrival 38mm Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Men ST1901 Hand Wind Movement Chronograph Sapphire Pilot Waterproof Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I wouldn't call it an upgrade. I think I'd rather have the Natural Park, _IF_ the spec sheet is accurate. I'd pick Japanese Quartz & sapphire over no-name Chinese mechanical & mineral any day.
> 
> If you want a mechanical and a 'real' brand, the Sea-Gull is one of the most popular NOMOS Tangente homages
> 
> ...


FYI - The Carnival uses the same Sea-Gull ST1701 movement found in the Rider, Rodina or Sea-Gull versions. What you give up for the price difference, is the sapphire crystal. Despite what the listings may claim, this Carnival model has a mineral crystal, according to every reviewer that has tested them. I wouldn't say that Carnival is an unknown brand, especially in this sub-forum.

I would be very surprised if the Natural Park really has a sapphire crystal. The brand is not known for using sapphire. This listing claims "hardlex", as does every Natural Park US $46.91 48% OFF|NATURAL PARK Casual Watches 2018 Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Clock relogio masculino Quartz Wristwatch Handmade Nylon Strap 1314|strap brand|strap strapstrap top - AliExpress


----------



## alfa788 (Aug 9, 2020)

I see that so many people asking for tracking services to track their watches, I found this website is helpful for tracking you packages : Track and trace parcels I used it to track my packages it's super helpful


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Got back home after a short flight, to find two watches from China at my address 

I'll post pics later. First impressions:

*Steeldive SD8102* (Max Bill) 

£35 Alibaba
arrived in 10 days
mineral, Japanese Quartz, 316L ss.

First impressions are very good! My second Steeldive, and it didn't disappoint. It came with the full plastic Steeldive box, SD tag, and warranty card. The strap feels well made, although rather stiff atm. First thing I noticed was that it was rather heavy, despite quartz and 38mm, which is great. It's a simple watch but it feels very well made for what it is and its price.

Cons: - entry-level Japan quartz: doesn't quite hit the indices, and is audible (though nothing like a Chinese quartz I once had). They had an option for a Ronda movement, but when googling it, only this watch came up. Seemed a bit dodgy so played it safe and went Japanese. 
- Main con: sterile dial, unsigned crown, plain caseback. Feels (even) more like a knockoff. Would've been nice if it said Steeldive anywhere, really. I'd rather they cut back on packaging and the strap and would put some branding on it. But considering it's a small minimalist watch, I don't mind it too much. But a bummer, would've gladly paid more.

But I'm very impressed for the price!! It's like £65 on AliExpress so I'd recommend Alibaba on this one.






Sd8102 5atm Waterproof 316l Stainless Steel Case Japan Quartz Movement Small Dial 100% Genuine Leather Watch - Buy Genuine Leather Watch,Quartz Watch,316l Stainless Steel Case Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Sd8102 5atm Waterproof 316l Stainless Steel Case Japan Quartz Movement Small Dial 100% Genuine Leather Watch - Buy Genuine Leather Watch,Quartz Watch,316l Stainless Steel Case Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





Other one is the *Red Star 'Seagull' 1963*, HKED style panda. 
Paid £160 for this one, ~33% more than what you could pay for a 1963. But I did get the nice (imo) dial, and it has sapphire, the updated larger display caseback, and the swan-neck. So happy to pay more, as it's basically the ideal 1963 in my books.

It looks very nice. Dial isn't quite as 'cream' as I hoped. And the overall aesthetic is perhaps more sporty than dressy. But not much I can really fault on it. Stunning little vintage watch.









189.8US $ 50% OFF|Limited Edition Red Star 1963 Men Chronograph Watches Seagull St1901 Hand Winding Movement 38mm Acrylic Pilots Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> FYI - The Carnival uses the same Sea-Gull ST1701 movement found in the Rider, Rodina or Sea-Gull versions. What you give up for the price difference, is the sapphire crystal. Despite what the listings may claim, this Carnival model has a mineral crystal, according to every reviewer that has tested them. I wouldn't say that Carnival is an unknown brand, especially in this sub-forum.
> 
> I would be very surprised if the Natural Park really had a sapphire crystal. This listing claims "hardlex" US $46.91 48% OFF|NATURAL PARK Casual Watches 2018 Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Clock relogio masculino Quartz Wristwatch Handmade Nylon Strap 1314|strap brand|strap strapstrap top - AliExpress


I saw it says hardlex in the specifications, but in the overview it says sapphire multiple times. So who knows,


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Steeldive releases:

Blue/Green Marinemasters





Sd1968 Steeldive 30atm 300 Meters Water Resistant Diving Watches Luminous Automatic Diver Watches 316l Stainless Steel Case - Buy Automatic Diver Watches,300 Meters Water Resistant Diving Watches,Steeldive 20atm Diver Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Sd1968 Steeldive 30atm 300 Meters Water Resistant Diving Watches Luminous Automatic Diver Watches 316l Stainless Steel Case - Buy Automatic Diver Watches,300 Meters Water Resistant Diving Watches,Steeldive 20atm Diver Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





































Great Wave off Kanagawa Tuna





New Arrival 2020! Sd1975j Steeldive Brand 300m Water Resistant Nh35 Tuna Watch Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial Dive Watch - Buy Kanagawa Surfing Dial Dive Watch,Steeldive Brand Tuna Dive Watch,Nh35 Tuna Watch Product on Alibaba.com


New Arrival 2020! Sd1975j Steeldive Brand 300m Water Resistant Nh35 Tuna Watch Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial Dive Watch - Buy Kanagawa Surfing Dial Dive Watch,Steeldive Brand Tuna Dive Watch,Nh35 Tuna Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com




I dislike how they branded the Tuna though, it should be left sterile or at least more subtle (Like how San Martin & Proxima does it)

















This one however looks promisin'





New Arrival 2020! Sd1958 Steeldive Brand Nh35 Automatic Watch 200m Water Resistant Dive Watch - Buy Nh35 Automatic Watch,200m Water Resistant Dive Watch,Steeldive Brand Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com


New Arrival 2020! Sd1958 Steeldive Brand Nh35 Automatic Watch 200m Water Resistant Dive Watch - Buy Nh35 Automatic Watch,200m Water Resistant Dive Watch,Steeldive Brand Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





































Specsheet:
Case diameter: 41mm
Waterproof: 20ATM
Case material: 316L Stainless Steel Case
Bracelet: Stainless steel
Movement: NH35 Movement
Glass: AR-coated Sapphire Crystal 
Bezel: Ceramic
Band Width: 22mm
Case Thickness: 14.85mm
Lug-to-lug: 49.7mm
Bezel: Ceramic 120 click Unidirectional
Lume: BGW9 Blue


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

I am new to AliExpress, looks like couponing is a big thing. If anyone has a referral coupon PM me. On another note, I am kinda overwhelmed with the choices there. Was going to try a Panerai "homage" or maybe a Nautilus but the range is $32 to $432.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

For Radiomirs, there is San Martin, Hruodland & Steeldive.
For that one other Panerai Homage, San Martin is the best out of the lot

For the Nautilus <$100, there is Phylida, Bliger & Parnis.
Anything higher is Agelocer Baikal turf.


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> For Radiomirs, there is San Martin, Hruodland & Steeldive.
> For that one other Panerai Homage, San Martin is the best out of the lot
> 
> For the Nautilus <$100, there is Phylida, Bliger & Parnis.
> Anything higher is Agelocer Baikal turf.


Wow Agelocer looks good, have you seen one in person? Is the price justified? I am assuming yes since you recommended it but it's a bit high for aliexpress


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Jean1888 said:


> Wow Agelocer looks good, have you seen one in person? Is the price justified? I am assuming yes since you recommended it but it's a bit high for aliexpress


I'd seen the Owner reviews & Real-life photos.


https://detail.tmall.com/item.htm?spm=a230r.1.14.114.1c614c46UaDpZ8&id=600832350886


They are overwhelmingly positive.

But I do agree that the price seems high


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I was trying not buy anymore watches for a bit, but I caved in and ended up buying one of these. I just couldn't resist.
> I've got a couple of Sugess watches already and they're really well made as well as being good looking.
> 
> 
> ...


I will be waiting for your review. I have it in my wish list and probably going to buy it at the first sale it goes below 150 Euros with coupons. Above that on top of vat and handling I will have to pay also customs duties. Lately most parcels get stopped at customs...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> I hope you do a review after riding it for a while.


I'd be interested To hear too. Been eyeing this one for a minute.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> For Radiomirs, there is San Martin, Hruodland & Steeldive.
> For that one other Panerai Homage, San Martin is the best out of the lot
> 
> For the Nautilus Anything higher is Agelocer Baikal turf.


Has anyone seen the phylida Nautilus in the metal as the photos in the listing make the brushing look really rough

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jean1888 said:


> I am new to AliExpress, looks like couponing is a big thing. If anyone has a referral coupon PM me. On another note, I am kinda overwhelmed with the choices there. Was going to try a Panerai "homage" or maybe a Nautilus but the range is $32 to $432.


I have reviews on good examples of both on my YouTube channel that you might want to check out.











www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> I hope you do a review after riding it for a while.





Tone1298 said:


> I'd be interested To hear too. Been eyeing this one for a minute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually have a review of one of these on my YouTube channel too. If you want to checkout it out.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Noice! 
I dint know these came in blue! 
I also enjoyed that short soundtrack @ 2:20 -- kinda made me expect to see some "adult intimacy" sorta thing. 



No1VIPER said:


> I actually have a review of one of these on my YouTube channel too. If you want to checkout it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> I dint know these came in blue!
> I also enjoyed that short soundtrack @ 2:20 -- kinda made me expect to see some "adult intimacy" sorta thing.


 You're not the first person who has said that. I tend to use funk/soul music in my videos. As that's what I was brought up on.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Was disappointed after this happened to mine. ButI'd really love to give this watch another shot. Love the design.










If this hasn't happened to anyone else's, then maybe it was just my bad luck (trying to justify another watch  ).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Gee whiz.  
I see that they're, like, $55 USD on eBay.

They do look good, but ! I have to wonder: How good a watch can they make at that price range?

How much is it coming out of the factory? $10? 15?

Hmm...



Tsarli said:


> Was disappointed after this happened to mine. ButI'd really love to give this watch another shot. Love the design.
> 
> View attachment 15390276
> 
> ...


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

I’ve had second hands drop on watches before...it’s just a friction fit...so it does happen from time to time....it seems quite a few of these have been purchased by forum members...mostly good reviews....if your not brave enough to tackle reattaching that hand, any moderately competent watch should be able to at a low cost...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Gee whiz.
> I see that they're, like, $55 USD on eBay.
> 
> They do look good, but ! I have to wonder: How good a watch can they make at that price range?
> ...


The Seiko VK63A mecaquartz movement is $20-$25 by itself...

Add a full stainless steel case & bracelet (including end links), lume on all hands & indices, screw case back with silicone seal, screw-down crown... that's no $10 watch to produce...

@Tsarli sorry to see that on your Corgeut Moonwatch, mine is still going strong. Can you still open a dispute maybe? It wouldn't be that hard to open the case, remove the stem and re-fit the seconds hand, but you need the correct tools (most are available for cheap on AliExpress, do tell if you're interested).

Nicolas


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

A wooden cotton swab can be used to set that hand...if it were the hour or minute hand it would definitely be a bit more tricky...it’s the top hand and just needs to pushed back on firm....providing it’s not a bit too large from some manufacturing anomaly....I wouldn’t bother with buying hand setting tools for that one hand...but hey..I tend to try to make do with whatever..so.. ymmv...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

And yes...it does seem to be quite inexpensive for what you get...I wouldn’t be surprised if those particular movements either don’t make seiko’s cut for their own watches, for whatever reason.. or they’re just simply way cheaper in bulk...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> Was disappointed after this happened to mine. ButI'd really love to give this watch another shot. Love the design.
> 
> View attachment 15390276
> 
> ...


I think this type of failure is not uncommon for vk movements.As some else mentioned, it's just a friction fit, and the snapback (flyback?) action of the seconds hand can misalign the seconds hand (or I guess in your extreme case, come completely off).

A shame, any hope that corgeut will replace it for you?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

RavenWindrunner said:


> the snapback (flyback?) action of the seconds hand


Not flyback, though that's a common confusion most of us have had at one time or another (I certainly did). Flyback is when a chrono can be reset to zero without stopping it, so that a single press of the flyback button (however implemented) will both return the chrono to zero and also start it timing anew from zero, as opposed to haveing to stop it, reset it, then start it again. This is useful when timing an interval that starts immediately upon the conclusion of a previous interval one was timing (the classic use case is dead reckoning in aerial navigation). Certina have implemented a flyback feature on some versions of their Precidrive chronographs, but those are the only flyback quartz chronographs that I know of; there likely have been others though.

What you're describing is simply the quick mechanical spring-powered reset to zero, and it's that that puts the "meca" in mechaquartz. It is essentially an implementation of the same spring-loaded return used in mechanical chronographs. (Snapback is a good word for it, BTW.  )


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Not flyback, though that's a common confusion most of us have had at one time or another (I certainly did). Flyback is when a chrono can be reset to zero without stopping it, so that a single press of the flyback button (however implemented) will both return the chrono to zero and also start it timing anew from zero, as opposed to haveing to stop it, reset it, then start it again. This is useful when timing an interval that starts immediately upon the conclusion of a previous interval one was timing (the classic use case is dead reckoning in aerial navigation). Certina have implemented a flyback feature on some versions of their Precidrive chronographs, but those are the only flyback quartz chronographs that I know of; there likely have been others though.
> 
> What you're describing is simply the quick mechanical spring-powered reset to zero, and it's that that puts the "meca" in mechaquartz. It is essentially an implementation of the same spring-loaded return used in mechanical chronographs. (Snapback is a good word for it, BTW.  )


Ah I see, thanks for clarifying the terminology, I had an idea of how it worked, but didn't know the actual term. I believe that Timex's Intelligent quartz line has a quartz flyback chronograph as well, though it is not implemented into the central second/chrono hand.

EDIT: I stand corrected, it does actually have a central running chronohand (underneath the hour, minute and second hands.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

RavenWindrunner said:


> I believe that Timex's Intelligent quartz line has a quartz flyback chronograph as well


Aha! I knew there must be others. I hadn't looked at those much because they are quite large. So is the Certina flyback, several mm larger than the non-flyback Precidrive.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> The Seiko VK63A mecaquartz movement is $20-$25 by itself...
> 
> Add a full stainless steel case & bracelet (including end links), lume on all hands & indices, screw case back with silicone seal, screw-down crown... that's no $10 watch to produce...
> 
> ...


thats just us buying 1 though. if you are the factory your prices vary by the quantity you purchase. If we, as end consumers, can buy the movement for $20, I bet they are getting the movements for under $5. I really doubt they are machining the cases themselves, but if they are, the cost will be very minimal in large batches.

theres 2 ways to make money on soemthing like this....make a **** ton of them and sell them for very little profit margine, or only make a a few hundred and charge extra to recoup the initial cost.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> I bet they are getting the movements for under $5. I really doubt they are machining the cases themselves, but if they are, the cost will be very minimal in large batches.


I once knew a very shady character in HK who went on to become somewhat well-known in the microbrand watch world.

He wanted my help in getting them to the US. He offered to sell to me for 65/pop for pieces that he intended to sell for 250+. 
Chinese automatics.

He had to make something too, right?
So how much could it have been at the factory? Maybe less than 5.?
Living in HK ain't cheap.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Actually I got mine off eBay but it's the exact same Corgeut on AliEx. The seller was very apologetic after I sent a pic of what happened and covered the return shipping expenses and also issued a full refund. I really want to give this one another try but I'm not sure that snapback chrono is ideal for a timepiece with questionable QC. Maybe if I didn't use the chrono? But that doesn't seem right.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

You get it at the same price ?


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Has anyone bought an Aesop watch before? They have two true moonphase quartz watches available which look not too bad for dress watches.
Miyota 6P80 Aesop Moonphase
Miyota 6P00 Aesop Moonphase










These look quite nice to me, because the layout looks cleaner than having 3 subdials for the date. My issue with it is that the number placement on the dial for the day of the month, is pretty inconsistent.

They mention sapphire crystal multiple times, not sure if it would actually be there for the price they are going for, but if it did, that would be awesome.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This GMT look nice


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Pagani Design has released some new colourways of their Daytona homage, one with a green bezel and one with a blue bezel, both with subdials in matching colorways and a greys sunburst dial.

I snatched the blue one for 62$. 









I sold my white dial Parnis as I bought it, since I didn't want both. I think the Pagani Design is the better watch, mostly because it has proper water resistant and a screw down crown. I also like the new color ways, since they make the watch less of a copy in design, and gives it just a bit more of its own character.


----------



## Hywel (Jan 21, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> This GMT look nice


Which one?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

anybody know some nice rose-gold minimalist/dressy style watches?


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

This one seems to be more than a so-called « homage ».

Edit : Link deleted.


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Discussions about replica watches are not permitted. Please, edit/delete your post. 

Stay safe


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> anybody know some nice rose-gold minimalist/dressy style watches?


The Reef Tiger








403.82US $ |Reef Tiger New 2021 Tourbillon Mechanical Genuine Leather Watches 100M Waterproof Luxury Men watch Automatic Watch reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Rose Gold Cadisen








159.59US $ 43% OFF|Cadisen Ultra-thin Simple Classic Men Mechanical Watches Business Miyota 9015 Watch Luxury Brand Genuine Leather Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Sea-gull








99.75US $ 81% OFF|2022 Seagull Business Watch Men's Mechanical Wristwatches 50m Waterproof Leather Valentine Male Watches relogio masculino 6075|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






























118.19US $ 30% OFF|2022 New Seagull Men 's Watch Customized Manual Mechanical Watch Simple Cowhide Belt Casual Business Ultra Thin watch D519.612|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















99.0US $ 80% OFF|2022 Seagull Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Simple Dial Watch Double Needle Watch Automatic Watch Men Watches Mens 519.28.6011|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















375.0US $ |2020 New Seagull Watch Men's Business Automatic Mechanical Watch Fashion Simple Belt Waterproof Men's Watch 519.615|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Akires:





Best-selling-customized-big-blue-male


Best-selling-customized-big-blue-male



www.alibaba.com

















Waterproof-Watch-Simple-Leather-Band-Watch


Waterproof-Watch-Simple-Leather-Band-Watch



www.alibaba.com


















Swiss-movt-mechanical-stainless-steel-watch


Swiss-movt-mechanical-stainless-steel-watch



www.alibaba.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> anybody know some nice rose-gold minimalist/dressy style watches?


I'd definitely recommend this one.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> thats just us buying 1 though. if you are the factory your prices vary by the quantity you purchase. If we, as end consumers, can buy the movement for $20, I bet they are getting the movements for under $5. I really doubt they are machining the cases themselves, but if they are, the cost will be very minimal in large batches.
> 
> theres 2 ways to make money on soemthing like this....make a **** ton of them and sell them for very little profit margine, or only make a a few hundred and charge extra to recoup the initial cost.


I'll mention a third way to make money, just because I haven't seen it referenced in a while. Not sure if it pertains to this particular watch.

Simply put: overstock. Say you produce 500 watches with a break even point at 300 unit sales at $50 and target profit at 400 units. You find that at 400 units sales start to sputter and you want to make room for something else. So you sell off the remaining 100 units. Maybe there were a few returns and QC fails in there, who cares? You have met your goal so any more cash is gravy. You sell the remainder in bulk, buyer beware, for $500 ($5 each). The buyer turns around and sells them for $25 each.

So, that's a way you can make $20 from selling a watch with a $20 movement for $25.

Edit: math is hard.


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Has anyone bought an Aesop watch before? They have two true moonphase quartz watches available which look not too bad for dress watches.
> Miyota 6P80 Aesop Moonphase
> Miyota 6P00 Aesop Moonphase
> 
> ...


i got the white one a while back, great price for a moon phase, nice dial and hands, the bracelet is pretty terrible though and the case to me seems alloy rather than stainless steel. (also quality on case is not particularly good). 
im pretty certain its not sapphire crystal though i dont have a diamond tested.

the days of the month do match up with the pointer if thats your worry, it looks a little strange layout in the photo but works well.

the only other moonphase i could see at any price near this was Henry London ~£70. if you want to play around with a moon phase, cant beat that price.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

the aesop gmt


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> The Reef Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you done much buying from Alibaba? If so how was the experience?

I found a San Martin bronze pilot on there for quite a bit cheaper than on AliExpress (similar price to on AliExpress when heavily on sale), the guy I was corresponding with was very responsive and his English was pretty good.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> the aesop gmt


It is a pointer date not a gmt I'm afraid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

bentl said:


> i got the white one a while back, great price for a moon phase, nice dial and hands, the bracelet is pretty terrible though and the case to me seems alloy rather than stainless steel. (also quality on case is not particularly good).
> im pretty certain its not sapphire crystal though i dont have a diamond tested.
> 
> the days of the month do match up with the pointer if thats your worry, it looks a little strange layout in the photo but works well.
> ...


That's disappointing, you can only expect so much for the price as it is very low, glad to know that the days of the month look wonky for an actual reason. Personally I think it still would have been better to align them more sensibly (for example the ones on the bottom of the circle all bring upright and straight)but it's still a decent looking watch.

Quartz moonphase watches seem to be very uncommon for some reason, the movements don't seem expensive so I'm not sure why people don't use them more.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

RavenWindrunner said:


> That's disappointing, you can only expect so much for the price as it is very low, glad to know that the days of the month look wonky for an actual reason. Personally I think it still would have been better to align them more sensibly (for example the ones on the bottom of the circle all bring upright and straight)but it's still a decent looking watch.
> 
> Quartz moonphase watches seem to be very uncommon for some reason, the movements don't seem expensive so I'm not sure why people don't use them more.


I have one from rotary. It is quite nice just as another option. I have seen them for about £60 in the uk when on sale in a few places









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

bentl said:


> i got the white one a while back, great price for a moon phase, nice dial and hands, the bracelet is pretty terrible though and the case to me seems alloy rather than stainless steel. (also quality on case is not particularly good).
> im pretty certain its not sapphire crystal though i dont have a diamond tested.
> 
> the days of the month do match up with the pointer if thats your worry, it looks a little strange layout in the photo but works well.
> ...


There is a lobini one about the same price as the Henry London.

The only other cheap one I've seen is this Pagani Design one. 








39.99US $ 50% OFF|Moon Phase Watch Women Classic Shell Dial Quartz Women's Watches Pagani Design Fashion Ladies Wristwatch Female Gift reloj mujer|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




But it's aimed at women (though oddly 39mm dia)


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Kieranz said:


> I have one from rotary. It is quite nice just as another option. I have seen them for about £60 in the uk when on sale in a few places
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not bad, I wish I could find a nice simple one with the 6P24 movement (no sub dials, only the moonphase window) but no one seems to use that one.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I'd love to see more moonphase watches (or at least with a 24h indicator) with large moon face, in style of this Vicorinox for example:


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

WOWW this victorinox is fantastics


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Cool ! Thanks for sharing this, this is practical insight as i need :=)



hanshananigan said:


> I'll mention a third way to make money, just because I haven't seen it referenced in a while. Not sure if it pertains to this particular watch.
> 
> Simply put: overstock. Say you produce 500 watches with a break even point at 300 unit sales at $50 and target profit at 400 units. You find that at 400 units sales start to sputter and you want to make room for something else. So you sell off the remaining 100 units. Maybe there were a few returns and QC fails in there, who cares? You have met your goal so any more cash is gravy. You sell the remainder in bulk, buyer beware, for $500 ($5 each). The buyer turns around and sells them for $25 each.
> 
> ...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd definitely recommend this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Received my C8097 this week, the dial is an interesting, almost pearlescent tone, reminds me of wedding invitation paper. Also... THE DIAMOND ISN'T STRAIGHT


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Received my C8097 this week, the dial is an interesting, almost pearlescent tone, reminds me of wedding invitation paper. Also... THE DIAMOND ISN'T STRAIGHT


That's unfortunate. Is it really noticeable? Did you open a dispute to get a partial refund at least?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A preview of tomorrow's review


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

mougino said:


> A preview of tomorrow's review


Ok you have my curiosity haha


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Draconian Collector said:


> Ok you have my curiosity haha


I ordered it 10 days ago, you can find it in this very thread. Shipment was lightning fast!


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> A preview of tomorrow's review


Phyldia speedmaster? 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Phyldia speedmaster?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Looking forward to seeing this one.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Looking forward to seeing this one.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Same here. Looks like a pretty good deal... looks quite similar to the Alpha Speedmaster.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Yeah I'm looking forward to this review. I'm tossing up between the Phylida or the Alpha. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

manchette said:


> Cool ! Thanks for sharing this, this is practical insight as i need :=)


You're welcome! Note I corrected it to say the overstock watch sells for $25. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Waknoer automatic watch M19010M, nice but a bit strange "Submariner" homage ~26$ on ali 
(the link is in the video description).


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> The Reef Tiger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That rose-gold Sea-Gull Tangente is a bingo! Must be pretty new.

Not gonna pull the trigger at £130, as I've seen the silver ones go sub-£100 during sales. But definitely on my short list. If it goes on sale I'll pick one up.

I've learnt that rose-gold suits my skin tone best for dress watches. I have a rose Daniel Wellington, but it's 40mm and all dial, and a bit of a plain white dial at that. On top of it of course being a bit of a cheap fashion watch (but for ~£50 on eBay not bad). I then had a 36mm Orient Bambino. Great watch, but missed a bit of wow-factor for me.

I've been a bit addicted to chasing that wow-factor at a budget.


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hi folks.
New poster, previous lurker - if I'm posting in the wrong place, please advise.

I have bought a number of watches without incident from AliExpress, but recently I had one which after quite some months was finally reported as delivered, in the AliX system. Except there was no delivery, to a house that has someone at home 99+% of the time. There was no email notification of a delivery, none of the usual barrage of info from the postal service...
I disputed this on AliExpress, and it was shortly afterward closed in favour of the seller, on the basis that I provided no documentary evidence of a non-delivery.

Is there anything I can do after this occurs, with AliX? I can pester the delivery company separately, though they have no public phone number and do not respond to my support ticket.

Thanks.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

MattV001 said:


> Hi folks.
> New poster, previous lurker - if I'm posting in the wrong place, please advise.
> 
> I have bought a number of watches without incident from AliExpress, but recently I had one which after quite some months was finally reported as delivered, in the AliX system. Except there was no delivery, to a house that has someone at home 99+% of the time. There was no email notification of a delivery, none of the usual barrage of info from the postal service...
> ...


Welcome!

That's very unfortunate. I'm not sure how their tracking system even knows when it's 'delivered'. You would somehow have to prove that it in fact did not arrive, and that you have checked the local post offices; and even then I'm not sure you could convince them if the tracking states it's 'delivered'.


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Welcome!
> 
> That's very unfortunate. I'm not sure how their tracking system even knows when it's 'delivered'. You would somehow have to prove that it in fact did not arrive, and that you have checked the local post offices; and even then I'm not sure you could convince them if the tracking states it's 'delivered'.


Thanks 
I have checked the local post office. They say that if the delivery company ('4PX' ??) had delivered to them, they would have a tracking number from the post office, which makes sense. No record of such a thing.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

MattV001 said:


> Thanks
> I have checked the local post office. They say that if the delivery company ('4PX' ??) had delivered to them, they would have a tracking number from the post office, which makes sense. No record of such a thing.


4PX has their own tracking methods. Might be a tracking code on your AliX delivery page that you can use for a 4PX tracking website. (double check which 4PX, I think there are a few, recently I had something from 4PX Singapore which used a different website).

If you already lost the dispute, I think that ship has sailed. I don't think you can dispute again but might be wrong. At this stage, you're hoping that the AliX tracking was wrong and that it's still on its way.


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

john_marston said:


> 4PX has their own tracking methods. Might be a tracking code on your AliX delivery page that you can use for a 4PX tracking website. (double check which 4PX, I think there are a few, recently I had something from 4PX Singapore which used a different website).
> 
> If you already lost the dispute, I think that ship has sailed. I don't think you can dispute again but might be wrong. At this stage, you're hoping that the AliX tracking was wrong and that it's still on its way.


Yes, the AliX tracking number works on 4PX, and the site reports 'delivered'. No details, though, and no response to my support ticket.

Yeah, I don't see any other options... It's pretty ridiculous to ask for documentation of a non-delivery, but I guess the dispute system doesn't have much to go on.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> That's unfortunate. Is it really noticeable? Did you open a dispute to get a partial refund at least?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


It doesn't stand out at first glance (ie, it's not 45deg off), but's once you see it...

I might touch base with them, not holding high hopes though as I'd already had a pre-purchase conversation about including a different strap. They agreed, I also put the request in the notes at purchase time, after they'd sent it they messaged: "oops, didn't see your message, we'll give you a free strap on your next purchase"...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

MattV001 said:


> ...It's pretty ridiculous to ask for documentation of a non-delivery...


Agreed. I've had one of those before, I took a photo of my empty mail box... actually won the dispute!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

the hell is this 'Japan Miyota' movement









130.2US $ 52% OFF|Japan Top MIYOTA Automatic Mechanical MOVT Switzerland Luxury Brand LOBINNI Watch Men Sapphire Waterproof Men's Clock L13022|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I've been seeing a bunch of these (mainly Lobinni and Nesun) that they claim it's Japan miyota/seiko, but there's just no way


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Agreed. I've had one of those before, I took a photo of my empty mail box... actually won the dispute!


Clerver! That didn't occur to me ?


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

MattV001 said:


> Yes, the AliX tracking number works on 4PX, and the site reports 'delivered'. No details, though, and no response to my support ticket.
> 
> Yeah, I don't see any other options... It's pretty ridiculous to ask for documentation of a non-delivery, but I guess the dispute system doesn't have much to go on.


Track using "global.cainiao.com" or your country's postal service website. It will show the pincode to which it has been delivered. Show that the delivery pincode in your order is different. Worked for me.

In my case, the seller shipped an order to the same city, different address and assigned the same tracking number to my order.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Have you done much buying from Alibaba? If so how was the experience?
> 
> I found a San Martin bronze pilot on there for quite a bit cheaper than on AliExpress (similar price to on AliExpress when heavily on sale), the guy I was corresponding with was very responsive and his English was pretty good.


It is around the same as Aliexpress but there are products that are inaccessible to Typical Consumers (Either by Quantity or design).
The benefit of Alibaba is that you deal directly with the OEM and not through their intermediaries or hopeless dropshippers and the (sometimes) lower prices.


----------



## BeyondAddiction (Jan 1, 2020)

MattV001 said:


> Hi folks.
> New poster, previous lurker - if I'm posting in the wrong place, please advise.
> 
> I have bought a number of watches without incident from AliExpress, but recently I had one which after quite some months was finally reported as delivered, in the AliX system. Except there was no delivery, to a house that has someone at home 99+% of the time. There was no email notification of a delivery, none of the usual barrage of info from the postal service...
> ...


I just dealt with that recently and just opened a dispute. They then proceeded to ask for an extension, and then the item finally showed up. I've got one more I'm waiting on still that is doing the same thing.


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

d_himan said:


> Track using "global.cainiao.com" or your country's postal service website. It will show the pincode to which it has been delivered. Show that the delivery pincode in your order is different. Worked for me.
> 
> In my case, the seller shipped an order to the same city, different address and assigned the same tracking number to my order.


Thanks.
That site also gives the status as delivered, with a timestamp but no location info.
Australia Post just doesn't recognise the format of the tracking number...


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

BeyondAddiction said:


> I just dealt with that recently and just opened a dispute. They then proceeded to ask for an extension, and then the item finally showed up. I've got one more I'm waiting on still that is doing the same thing.


That's what I was expecting, really. I thought, it's taken 3 months, but it will eventually turn up...

But since there's apparently no accountability in the last mile delivery, what stops the courier from 'delivering' to himself? Maybe it's like the old chocolate factory story - new workers can eat as much chocolate as they like, since they'll soon tire of it


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MattV001 said:


> Hi folks.
> New poster, previous lurker - if I'm posting in the wrong place, please advise.
> 
> I have bought a number of watches without incident from AliExpress, but recently I had one which after quite some months was finally reported as delivered, in the AliX system. Except there was no delivery, to a house that has someone at home 99+% of the time. There was no email notification of a delivery, none of the usual barrage of info from the postal service...
> ...


That happened to me last year, I had 6 AliExpress packages stolen by the postman. In my case on the AE side all the disputes but two were judged in my favor. So I lost money on 2 purchases, hopefully very cheap (no San Martin or the such). Same as others above: *always* provide a picture as a proof in the AE system: empty mailbox, screenshot of a conversation with the Post Office, etc. Usually that helps AE decide you're in the right. Fyi the postman was fired after I opened very detailed disputes for all 6 cases with my local PO, but it was extremely difficult to find the right channel to do so (in my case their Twitter account ended up being the _only_ viable way). It also disgusted me from purchasing anything on AE for more than 6 months... (until I realized the postman had been fired and I could trust delivery again)


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

J'ai hate de voir cette revue et de voir de quel modele il s'agit


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

john_marston said:


> the hell is this 'Japan Miyota' movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Without any customer shots, it's hard to say what would happen if you ordered it.

The renders could be wrong and you could get a variant of a miyota or Seiko with an open heart (I think they exist but probably not down at the 6 o'clock)

Or you could get a watch with a Chinese movement that looks like the renders. I get the feeling that some AliExpress stores learn what helps watches sell, and just put info into the description they think we want.

I've seen a few chronographs listed as miyota vk63 or something similar which doesn't exist.

Edit: I completely forgot about the day night indicator at the 12, this definitely looks like it's some random Chinese movement and they just put what they think we want to hear.


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

mougino said:


> That happened to me last year, I had 6 AliExpress packages stolen by the postman.


Wow, 6 times is beyond ridiculous... That guy must have assembled quite a collection


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Review: PHYLIDA Speedy Pro 'Tintin' homage


Those of you reading my reviews know I'm a fan of the Corgeut Speedmaster Pro 'Moonwatch' homage, and as we say in french, better twice than once ;) One Speedy Pro I'm particularly fond of is the Moonwatch Tintin. This is one - even perhaps The - dream watch of mine. If you don't know the...




www.watchuseek.com





Not particularly convinced by PHYLIDA offer...


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> Review: PHYLIDA Speedy Pro 'Tintin' homage
> 
> 
> Those of you reading my reviews know I'm a fan of the Corgeut Speedmaster Pro 'Moonwatch' homage, and as we say in french, better twice than once ;) One Speedy Pro I'm particularly fond of is the Moonwatch Tintin. This is one - even perhaps The - dream watch of mine. If you don't know the...
> ...


My issue is more that I don't like the original watch that has inspired this homage.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> My issue is more that I don't like the original watch that has inspired this homage.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, the Tintin is a binary watch  you love it (my case) or you hate it!


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

mougino said:


> Review: PHYLIDA Speedy Pro 'Tintin' homage
> 
> 
> Those of you reading my reviews know I'm a fan of the Corgeut Speedmaster Pro 'Moonwatch' homage, and as we say in french, better twice than once ;) One Speedy Pro I'm particularly fond of is the Moonwatch Tintin. This is one - even perhaps The - dream watch of mine. If you don't know the...
> ...


As someone who is waiting for the delivery of that exact watch, I found the review very assuring.
Especially since:
1. I don't mind the brane name. Whatever.
2. I don't mind the crown not being screw-down. Not a diver. Don't care.
In fact, I'm even more excited right now.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

thatmofo said:


> As someone who is waiting for the delivery of that exact watch, I found the review very assuring.
> Especially since:
> 1. I don't mind the brane name. Whatever.
> 2. I don't mind the crown not being screw-down. Not a diver. Don't care.
> In fact, I'm even more excited right now.


I've been staring at it several times during my work day and I'm happy like a toddler hooked on milk  yes it's not perfect but the sapphire quality, the perfect ratio bezel insert - domed crystal - dial, the red & white checkered chapter ring, the subtle chamfers of the subdials, wow  The presence on the wrist is outstanding.
I know my review sounds harsh. In all honesty the Corgeut mecaquartz is a better value, but I just love the Tintin, I forgive all the flaws of the SYPHILIS/CHLAMYDIA.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Would anyone be interested in taking an aliexpress watch and customizing it through Alibaba?

I found this watch on alibaba - San Martin Pilot - Fuzhou Astar Import And Export , the supplier offers this San Martin as a single piece with an NH35 for 120 USD (he initally quoted 105USD but then a day later said that he made a mistake saying it was 120USD because bronze keeps going up in price).

He linked me to a posting for a spanish watch forum that they seemingly worked with to customize a 6105 which looked pretty cool. There are lots of sterile or minimal branded chinese brand watches that I think would make excellent lightly customized pieces. Depending on how many members were interested, it could become a bit cheaper too.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Does the tintin exists with seagull st19**?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Would anyone be interested in taking an aliexpress watch and customizing it through Alibaba?


Just a word of caution: many (not all) Alibaba ads are basically fishing expeditions using whatever lure will open a conversation that could lead to an eventual sale, not necessarily things the seller is in a position to be able to deliver. So you'd definitely want to join that Spanish forum and check the references before doing business.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Would anyone be interested in taking an aliexpress watch and customizing it through Alibaba?
> 
> I found this watch on alibaba - San Martin Pilot - Fuzhou Astar Import And Export , the supplier offers this San Martin as a single piece with an NH35 for 120 USD (he initally quoted 105USD but then a day later said that he made a mistake saying it was 120USD because bronze keeps going up in price).
> 
> He linked me to a posting for a spanish watch forum that they seemingly worked with to customize a 6105 which looked pretty cool. There are lots of sterile or minimal branded chinese brand watches that I think would make excellent lightly customized pieces. Depending on how many members were interested, it could become a bit cheaper too.


On Alibaba and some Aliexpress stores they have a paid option to add a custom logo to the dial. You give them the basic design and they will help you refine it until you're happy. Several readers of this thread have done so and they looked great.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

A very good review there Mougino. I am still on the fence between the Phylida or an Alpha. 

I've not found many reviews of the Alpha yet.

I will say, I wasnt really a fan of the Tintin. Until now I saw this. I'm normally a traditional Speedy fan. 

Great review. 10/10 would read again. I hope you enjoyed my review of your review..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Does the tintin exists with seagull st19**?


Yes the Phylida has an ST1902.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The brand name is killing me :-(


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> The brand name is killing me :-(


You get through it.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey Guys!
Are there any proper homages of Oyster perpetual there at AliExpress? Lots of Hulks, Explorers, Daytonas, but I kinda like to try the oyster


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

alex_oz said:


> Hey Guys!
> Are there any proper homages of Oyster perpetual there at AliExpress? Lots of Hulks, Explorers, Daytonas, but I kinda like to try the oyster
> 
> View attachment 15397286
> View attachment 15397286


Yeah, that would be nice. Maybe even something along those lines, not just a copy or replica. There are some Seiko 5 that are nice actually but they are mostly 38mm or smaller and have the 5 badge on the dial that I personally don't like.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Haven't been on as much because I'm bored to tears with Rolex and Speedmaster homages.

This looks good. 40mm, stainless steel and purportedly sapphire. $32.50









US $167.5 |Men Watches Automatic Silver WristWatch Men Stainless Steel Waterproof with Date Business Sport Mechanical Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> Hey Guys!
> Are there any proper homages of Oyster perpetual there at AliExpress? Lots of Hulks, Explorers, Daytonas, but I kinda like to try the oyster
> 
> View attachment 15397286
> View attachment 15397286


Haven't really seen 'proper' ones, as the OP is a bit more niche.

However, you can get DateJust homages with smooth bezels. Which is essentially an OP but with a date.

This is probably the best I've seen so far. 








99.0US $ 50% OFF|Parnis Blue Dial Men's Watches Calendar Miyota 8215 Movement 21 Jewels Automatic Mechanical Mens Wristwatch Orologio Uomo 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

alex_oz said:


> Hey Guys!
> Are there any proper homages of Oyster perpetual there at AliExpress? Lots of Hulks, Explorers, Daytonas, but I kinda like to try the oyster
> 
> View attachment 15397286
> View attachment 15397286


I just remember that I did this project a week ago. Not quite like a DJ but still pretty nice. Seiko can be quite a surprise... I sold this because it is about 38mm, but I was surprised by how nice it came out.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Just a word of caution: many (not all) Alibaba ads are basically fishing expeditions using whatever lure will open a conversation that could lead to an eventual sale, not necessarily things the seller is in a position to be able to deliver. So you'd definitely want to join that Spanish forum and check the references before doing business.


Yeah I have read a fair bit about how to source suppliers on Alibaba because many will just say yes to anything you ask (and also many just Photoshop out a watches logo and say they can make it)

In this instance he linked me to a listing attached to their supplier page
Alibaba Forum Customized 6105 but it definitely would be a good idea to see how the forum thought the quality was.


----------



## Livaren (Mar 22, 2018)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Yeah I have read a fair bit about how to source suppliers on Alibaba because many will just say yes to anything you ask (and also many just Photoshop out a watches logo and say they can make it)
> 
> In this instance he linked me to a listing attached to their supplier page
> Alibaba Forum Customized 6105 but it definitely would be a good idea to see how the forum thought the quality was.


would echo this


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey, just wanna share my recent purchase. It's obviously a Rolex Wimbledon homage, but for the given price - round $50 it has a crazy level of details - like the engraving on rehaut, even some kind of a logo etched on the glass, sunburst "platinum" dial etc. The bracelet is jiggly trash, but looks kinda OK. The movement is some no-name thing, I'm not that good in the movement classification. But for the money it has very good "look-a-likeness" and proportions, with no short hands like in Pagani Design etc. Wears perfectly too, while it is 36mm, doesn't feel really small, just I wold say "classical".


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Do you know any smaller watches (~36mm) from Ali? I am especially interested in midsize divers, everything i find seems to be 42-44mm. 

Also, do you have any recommendations for a travel pouch/case for one watch/a few watches?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Might take a punt on this









357.5US $ |Debert 40MM white Roman numeral dial sapphire Leather Strap Mens Automatic seagull mechanical self wind Gift watch часы мужские|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Anybody have experience with Debert? Afaik they are kinda like Parnis.

Always loved the look of the Lange Saxonia, and for £55 with sapphire glass, why not. Would like a Miyota, but also prefer the small seconds (and afaik there is no Japanese affordable movement with a SS).

anybody familiar with this site?








40mm Debert Rose Gold Case Sapphire Glass White Dial miyota 8215 Automatic Men Watch


40mm Debert Rose Gold Case Sapphire Glass White Dial miyota 8215 Automatic Men Watch




www.manbuworld.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Might take a punt on this
> Anybody have experience with Debert? Afaik they are kinda like Parnis.
> Always loved the look of the Lange Saxonia, and for £55 with sapphire glass, why not.


Nice size too.
Me, I never had a Debert, but I think the quality offered by most Ch manufacturers now is almost on par, and quite acceptable, unlike 10 years ago.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

There are so many watches on Alixpress that my head spins every time I try to look at them...

It also seems that most are coming from the Far East... I actually have not bought anything yet because of these two reasons.

Some prices are ridiculous but so are some of the watches... I am not trying to be a snob but I would like to buy some quality watches affordably, like Ticino for example. Or Tisell. 

Is there an actual advantage to buy from this site?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

carlowus said:


> There are so many watches on Alixpress that my head spins every time I try to look at them...
> 
> It also seems that most are coming from the Far East... I actually have not bought anything yet because of these two reasons.
> 
> ...


The main reason people buy from AliExpress is the price. You can get a lot watch for not a lot of money. If you want to know more about AliExpress this video I did on my YouTube channel might be useful.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> anybody familiar with this site?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That site has been going for years and is, I think, fairly trustworthy. However, you don't have any protection like you would have on Aliexpress or eBay. He does have a wider selection of models but I've never found the prices to be that competitive.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Might take a punt on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have both Deberts. the "Richard Lange" with central second hand (8215) and the "R.L. Pour le Mérite" with small seconds (2813). I prefer the Miyota movement, but didn't find any real difference in accuracy. The case is well finished, the crystal is sapphire. The strap is a bit stiff, but can be easily swapped for a better quality one.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

oinofilo said:


> I have both Deberts. the "Richard Lange" with central second hand (8215) and the "R.L. Pour le Mérite" with small seconds (2813). I prefer the Miyota movement, but didn't find any real difference in accuracy. The case is well finished, the crystal is sapphire. The strap is a bit stiff, but can be easily swapped for a better quality one.
> 
> View attachment 15400383
> View attachment 15400385


I have the same Debert. I didn't realize until now that it was a tribute to a $47,000 watch but it did strike me as having an elegant design. That makes the 3rd or 4th time I bought a watch not knowing it was patterned after a luxury watch.




  








Debert_1_small.jpg




__
tcl


__
Aug 4, 2020




Debert automatic with black teju grained aftermarket band.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tcl said:


> I have the same Debert. I didn't realize until now that it was a tribute to a $47,000 watch but it did strike me as having an elegant design. That makes the 3rd or 4th time I bought a watch not knowing it was patterned after a luxury watch.


Neither did I - till just now.

I've done that too many times. 
But some will still accuse you of immorality for buying a "fake," and supporting illegal practice, etc etc. 

How DO they live with all that uptightness?


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

When summer came, my internet time dropped way off (something about gardening and cycling and working just seems to take up so much time and energy). I've only just made it to page 800 after two days of off and on reading, but it was enough to rekindle the watch accumulating fire that was smoldering. Last night, I'm pretty sure, I blew half a paycheque on 6 months worth of purchases.

I've been eyeing the Corgeut for quite a while, and though it's not bronze, I can live with the fact that saving $250 to buy bronze allowed me to purchase a new bike helmet, an action camera, some new straps and a few nick-knacks from AE and Amazon.

















78.75US $ 37% OFF|41mm Nh35a Miyota Sport Botioni Military Watch Pvd Coffee Bronze Case Sapphire Glass Luminous Deployant Clasp Deepwaterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




I indulged in this WWOOR simply because I think it looks good. For $20CDN I have no expectations on it's quality, durability or longevity. It'll be a nice piece to wear once in a while to break up the monotony of my blues, blacks and silvers.
















24.75US $ |Relogios Masculino WWOOR Watch Men Tops Brand Leather Sports Date Watches For Men Green Waterproof Creative Clocks Reloj Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rk1 (Sep 29, 2015)

New watch from Steeldive (might not be new, first time I see it). $120 ($126 for the stainless steel band). I think it looks amazing, should look even better in "Seamaster blue". Quartz movement.
Wrist shots anyone?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> I have both Deberts. the "Richard Lange" with central second hand (8215) and the "R.L. Pour le Mérite" with small seconds (2813). I prefer the Miyota movement, but didn't find any real difference in accuracy. The case is well finished, the crystal is sapphire. The strap is a bit stiff, but can be easily swapped for a better quality one.
> 
> View attachment 15400383
> View attachment 15400385


thanks for the pics, look great! Would you say you like the Miyota or the Small seconds version more? 
And how is it on wrist at 40mm? I guess that's my main concern. 40mm is fine, but for such a dressy watch I think I'd prefer 36-39mm


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Several new MNs from Aliex. Wow it is shocking what 6-10 bucks will buy you in China! Love the green/red on my new Vostok


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Gavinr2 said:


> Several new MNs from Aliex. Wow it is shocking what 6-10 bucks will buy you in China! Love the green/red on my new Vostok
> View attachment 15401056
> View attachment 15401057


They're great aren't they? I was so impressed with them, I had to do a dedicated review on them on my YouTube channel.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Might take a punt on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you asking about the watch itself or the seller? I don't have that watch, but I purchased my Corgeut Railmaster from Manbuworld last spring. At the time, none of the AliExpress sellers offered the Railmaster on bracelet and Manbu was selling the bracelet versions with the hacking Miyota 82XX for about the same price that AliExpress sellers were charging for cloth strap, non-hacking versions. So, it was a no brained for me.

And, I received the watch in 4 days. Most AliExpress purchases take at least a month and usually 40-45 days (pre-COVID) to arrive.

I would definitely recommend them as a seller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> They're great aren't they? I was so impressed with them, I had to do a dedicated review on them on my YouTube channel.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Do you have a link to a specific shop on Ali?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> Do you have a link to a specific shop on Ali?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have links to the two stores I bought mine from in the description of my review.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Steeldive's bronze 62MAS has to be one of the sickest 62MAS homages I've seen. Nice colours, and the bronze really pops. ~£150 on Alibaba 













New Arrival 2020! Sd1962s Steeldive Brand 200m Water Resistant Nh35 Automatic Sapphire Glass Mens Bronze Dive Watch - Buy Mens Bronze Dive Watch,Steeldive Brand Mens Bronze Dive Watch,Nh35 Automatic Bronze Diver Watch Product on Alibaba.com


New Arrival 2020! Sd1962s Steeldive Brand 200m Water Resistant Nh35 Automatic Sapphire Glass Mens Bronze Dive Watch - Buy Mens Bronze Dive Watch,Steeldive Brand Mens Bronze Dive Watch,Nh35 Automatic Bronze Diver Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Steeldive's bronze 62MAS has to be one of the sickest 62MAS homages I've seen. Nice colours, and the bronze really pops. ~£150 on Alibaba
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This does look really good... I order one if hadn't just ordered a San Martin 62MAS homage. As well as having a few bronze watches already too.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

This looks familiar!

*Guanqin GJ16160 *40mm x 9.7mm, Sapphire, Miyota 9105


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

21 jewels says it's an "hommage" not an alternate labeling. Do they actually claim a 9015 (belied by the jewel count)?

Edit: interesting, could they be so used to the 8215 that they got confused and printed up the wrong jewel count? They show a 9015 in this photo:


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I have links to the two stores I bought mine from in the description of my review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers, I'll have a look

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Richard Mille RM012 way out of your price range? Does the CIGA Design Z still seem a bit pricey?

*Guanqin GJ16147 $83.25 *


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

watchcrank_tx said:


> 21 jewels says it's an "hommage" not an alternate labeling. Do they actually claim a 9015 (belied by the jewel count)?
> 
> Edit: interesting, could they be so used to the 8215 that they got confused and printed up the wrong jewel count? They show a 9015 in this photo:


I don't think an 8215 would allow for a 9.7mm thick case.

Guanqin has gotten worse at proofing their dial text. Their new Sub homage reads "Since 8500" and "CHEROMETER". I've seen a few renders that say "Since 1989", like most of their other models with similar brand origination dates.

The "Swiss Certificate" is written in Chinese. LOL


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I have links to the two stores I bought mine from in the description of my review.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best part of me asking where you got them from is that later on I realised the literally the first thing your post said was that you had the links.....such a dunce.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The quanqin looks nice


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

john_marston said:


> thanks for the pics, look great! Would you say you like the Miyota or the Small seconds version more?
> And how is it on wrist at 40mm? I guess that's my main concern. 40mm is fine, but for such a dressy watch I think I'd prefer 36-39mm


I have a slight preference for the central second hand since it has a cleaner appearance, but both are beauty in a watch shape.
Here are some wrist shots. Take note my wrist is 19cm.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> This looks familiar!
> 
> *Guanqin GJ16160 *40mm x 9.7mm, Sapphire, Miyota 9105
> 
> View attachment 15401762


I guess it's not surprising that they started to copy other chinese manufacturers. Actually thinking about it more, dive watch manufacturers have been doing it for a while now.

I just wish they took the crappy 12 o'clock index out. While I don't own the cadisen, it looks great with the exception of that index which looks cheap.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

RavenWindrunner said:


> I guess it's not surprising that they started to copy other chinese manufacturers. Actually thinking about it more, dive watch manufacturers have been doing it for a while now.
> 
> I just wish they took the crappy 12 o'clock index out. While I don't own the cadisen, it looks great with the exception of that index which looks cheap.


I entirely agree

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

rk1 said:


> New watch from Steeldive (might not be new, first time I see it). $120 ($126 for the stainless steel band). I think it looks amazing, should look even better in "Seamaster blue". Quartz movement.
> Wrist shots anyone?
> 
> View attachment 15400793


Not new. I am toying with the idea of buying one and trying to mod it to be a gmt with the Rhonda 515.24h movement.

I am having trouble sourcing appropriate parts and not sure if the crystal has enough clearance for the extra hand.

If anyone here has insights, please share.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Finally ordered a Corgeut BB in red.

























Obviously it was too dark when I took the pictures, maybe I get around to make better ones some day.

I am rather disappointed with the color of the bezel and never thought about it being aluminium. The tudor sure has a ceramic bezel?

But the movement and winding is very smooth. The finishing of the case also looks quite good.
The bracelet looks nice aswell. Oh wait. The clasps opens way too easily and I had to remove all possible links to fit it on my 6.75" wrist.
Getting the bracelet off the case and back on is also not very pleasant.

I tried it on one of those elastic straps mentioned above(MNs?) which had arrived some days earlier)
How the hell do you wear those MNs? Really tight? When worn on the lose side, there is so much movement in the watch, especially for thicker cases.
Also closing the hook was quite fiddely at times and for different strap-tensions.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fone said:


> Finally ordered a Corgeut BB in red.
> I am rather* disappointed with the color of the bezel*
> 
> I tried it on one of those* elastic straps* mentioned above(MNs?)
> ...


I had a feeling. Glad you confirmed it. 

Straps from hell. I curse them all back to whence they came.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Of all the ones I tried, the best straps are actually these:









Elastic Single Pass Straps


The biggest collection of top quality NATO straps, leather NATO straps, zulu straps, NATO watch bands, leather NATO watch bands zulu watch bands




www.cheapestnatostraps.com





They are conventional in that they use regular buckle and holes but they are made in a way that they have body and are comfortable for my wrist. They work for me with large, heavy, small and light watches alike. The best of the best. They are cheap and nice and they don't stink.

Not everyone will be happy with them but they are the non plus ultra for me.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

fone said:


> I am rather disappointed with the color of the bezel and never thought about it being aluminium. The tudor sure has a ceramic bezel?


Tudor uses aluminium bezels as well.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I had a feeling. Glad you confirmed it.
> 
> Straps from hell. I curse them all back to whence they came.


I just have some elastic ones with traditional buckles. I don't think I am getting any more, neither proper or even with the nato buckles.
I believe the new relatively cheap seatbelt type ones with the thick buckles is going to be my thing for the next year at least.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

konax said:


> Tudor uses aluminium bezels as well.


I have put a small dent in mine. Oh well, it is a bronze one I wear with an aged leather strap and it adds to character (or so I like to tell myself  )

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

fone said:


> Finally ordered a Corgeut BB in red.
> View attachment 15402270
> View attachment 15402262
> View attachment 15402276
> ...


You could change the red of the bezel simply by removing the insert and putting it in an oven on low temp for 10 mins.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> Tudor uses aluminium bezels as well.


Oh wow really  you'd expect better for $3000+


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> Oh wow really  you'd expect better for $3000+


Maybe for historic reasons, or not to be too much competition for their parent brand?  Anyway, I don't mind. If anything, it's cheaper to replace.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow, What mod is that?



carlowus said:


> View attachment 15402354
> View attachment 15402351


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

konax said:


> Maybe for historic reasons, or not to be too much competition for their parent brand?


Considering Tudor also sell the Pelagos, the former would seem to be the reason. The Black Bay lineup are self-consciously retro-styled watches, down to the fake rivets on the bracelet.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow, What mod is that?


Sorry for the confusion or maybe just lack of data. Not a mod, here is a full post giving more data:









Poor Man High quality Microbrand Diver? Trigalux T diver


This is not a comparison thread but a simple thread about a new (to me) watch, brand and model. I actually received the watch on trade a few days ago and so I have it on my wrist. The brand is Trigalux and the model is called T-Diver. There is already a nice review here and I agree with most...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

RavenWindrunner said:


> I guess it's not surprising that they started to copy other chinese manufacturers. Actually thinking about it more, dive watch manufacturers have been doing it for a while now.
> 
> I just wish they took the crappy 12 o'clock index out. While I don't own the cadisen, it looks great with the exception of that index which looks cheap.


It;s not that Guanqin is copying another "Chinese manufacturer", because neither Guanqin, nor Cadisen are manufacturers. The are just watch brands, that happen to use many of the same OEMs. Cadisen was just the first brand to sell that 9015 design internationally. If you look at the NOMOS Lambda automatic homages that both brands sell, they are very similar, like they're the same catalog items, maybe with slightly different options (colorways, movement decoration).


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

fone said:


> Finally ordered a Corgeut BB in red.
> 
> Obviously it was too dark when I took the pictures, maybe I get around to make better ones some day.
> 
> I am rather disappointed with the color of the bezel and never thought about it being aluminium. The tudor sure has a ceramic bezel?


There are replacement bezels out there that are much nicer - see this post for example. They are much nicer than the factory ones - thicker and matte finished rather than gloss; the red one is much closer to the original shade. I swapped a blue one but I think I prefer the colour of the Corgeut one - it's more of a grey-blue than indigo/


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The watch *Corgeut BB* is a very great watch at good price. I love mine.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Lol it's a Steeldive Black Bay Bronze

US $278.32 51%OFF | Steeldive New 200M Bronze Men Dive Watches NH35 Movement Sapphire Crystal Glass BGW9 Luminous








US $284.0 50% OFF|Steeldive New 200M Bronze Men Dive Watches NH35 Movement Sapphire Crystal Glass BGW9 Luminous| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

This Sugess chrono looks interesting, any reviews of it?





Antique-Original-Chronograph-Watches-NATO-Sapphire


Antique-Original-Chronograph-Watches-NATO-Sapphire



www.alibaba.com


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> This Sugess chrono looks interesting, any reviews of it?
> http://[URL]https://www.alibaba.com...ograph-Watches-NATO-Sapphire_62400393622.html


I believe this what you are looking for :


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very interesting chronograph


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Is this yours ? just wondering for i'd like one too :=) But i'd certainly be really afraid to spoil it, i'm with the watches i have already ..



alex_oz said:


> Hey Guys!
> Are there any proper homages of Oyster perpetual there at AliExpress? Lots of Hulks, Explorers, Daytonas, but I kinda like to try the oyster
> 
> View attachment 15397286
> View attachment 15397286


Is this possible ot have sapphire at this price ? (name sounds strange but in my language it reminds Rugby :=) )



WorthTheWrist said:


> Haven't been on as much because I'm bored to tears with Rolex and Speedmaster homages.
> 
> This looks good. 40mm, stainless steel and purportedly sapphire. $32.50
> 
> ...


Below I love this roman numerals type of dial.
Have you found more like this one ?



alex_oz said:


> Hey, just wanna share my recent purchase. It's obviously a Rolex Wimbledon homage, but for the given price - round $50 it has a crazy level of details - like the engraving on rehaut, even some kind of a logo etched on the glass, sunburst "platinum" dial etc. The bracelet is jiggly trash, but looks kinda OK. The movement is some no-name thing, I'm not that good in the movement classification. But for the money it has very good "look-a-likeness" and proportions, with no short hands like in Pagani Design etc. Wears perfectly too, while it is 36mm, doesn't feel really small, just I wold say "classical".
> 
> View attachment 15398645
> View attachment 15398646
> ...


Below : i have the Debert with roman figures, it is ok.

Manbush is famous.



john_marston said:


> Might take a punt on this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Looking forward to NoViper / Honest Watch Review's Sugess 1963-style panda review. Was considering that one.



konax said:


> Lol it's a Steeldive Black Bay Bronze
> 
> US $278.32 51%OFF | Steeldive New 200M Bronze Men Dive Watches NH35 Movement Sapphire Crystal Glass BGW9 Luminous
> 
> ...


Looks not bad! Curious to see if they make a stainless steel homage of the BB (or even better: BB58). So far I am not impressed with the Corgeut (after seeing I Like Watches' reviews, it sealed the deal for me not to buy one). And the Hruodland looks nice but not gonna drop ~£330 on a Chinese no-name homage when it's in entry-level Swiss money territory.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> Curious to see if they make a stainless steel homage of the BB (or even better: BB58).


They already did.

US $187.60 30%OFF | Steeldive New Diver NH35 Sapphire Crystal Men Automatic Watches Ceramic Bezel 20Bar BGW9 Luminous








US $190.28 29% OFF|Steeldive New Diver NH35 Sapphire Crystal Men Automatic Watches Ceramic Bezel 20Bar BGW9 Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

now you see that color helps ;=)



Chronopolis said:


> I had a feeling. Glad you confirmed it.
> 
> Straps from hell. I curse them all back to whence they came.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

It certainly adds life character to it :=) 
I smashed my everyday watch recently, I'm surprised how well the glass is still resisting, not waterproof anymore though.



crAss said:


> I have put a small dent in mine. Oh well, it is a bronze one I wear with an aged leather strap and it adds to character (or so I like to tell myself  )
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Damn it...
I was eyeing the blue Steeldive 1971 (Sumo homage) for a while and I finally decided to pull the trigger. I have to confess that I had drunk a bit of alcohol before ordering it so I was not very focused maybe, but it happened that the default choice for shipping on the Steeldive Official Store is... DHL. I've seen it was free shipping (standard AliExpress shipping was 8€ more) so I did not dig deeper. Anyway, now my package is in Hong Kong and they're asking me 30€ of customs duty... So keep that in mind the next time you order a Steeldive !


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

So how does it work, where is the parcel starting from ? Will you have to pay in HK and then when it arrives ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

SteelDive quality is nice !


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hmmm, just picked up one of these today








171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Excited to get it in. FINALLY a mechanical Chronograph in 40mm and BLACK!
the Alpha was too large, the 1963 too small (or too large). plus its a speeedy Homage! one of my all time Favs.
I'll be doing a nice review of it after a couple days on wrist.
My san Martin Sub is going to be Jealous.


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Does anyone make a ghosted / light gray bezel with black dial sub homage in the 39mm-40mm range?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> hmmm, just picked up one of these today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Phylida case is 42.0 mm. The bezel is slightly smaller at 40.0 mm.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> The Phylida case is 42.0 mm. The bezel is slightly smaller at 40.0 mm.


Well, bummer. I should still be able to pull this off, but I was hoping for something slightly smaller than original or the Alpha

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ddru said:


> Does anyone make a ghosted / light gray bezel with black dial sub homage in the 39mm-40mm range?


Tiger concept does. Their 5513 is 39mm, vintage thin lug and crown guard case. I believe you have to special order the gray bezel though....no additional cost though.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Well, bummer. I should still be able to pull this off, but I was hoping for something slightly smaller than original or the Alpha
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


This Sea-Gull chrono is 38mm:








188.0US $ 55% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Mens Watch Mechanical Seagull Movement St1901 Gooseneck Sapphire 38mm Wristwatches For Men Waterproof Pilot - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Tiger concept does. Their 5513 is 39mm, vintage thin lug and crown guard case. I believe you have to special order the gray bezel though....no additional cost though.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thanks for the suggestions but I actually have their "ghost" bezel and it isn't very gray. It's more graphite.

I'm look for something that resembles this look (with or without the vintage lume):


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> This Sea-Gull chrono is 38mm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the 38 would just be a tad to small. and 18mm strap width would be a bummer since I have a TON of 20MM. I really like their panda version, though.


ddru said:


> Thanks for the suggestions but I actually have their "ghost" bezel and it isn't very gray. It's more graphite.
> 
> I'm look for something that resembles this look (with or without the vintage lume):


gotcha. I'd just do it myself then. drop the bezel insert into some bleach for a bit. 
for a little more Wear, throw it in a jar full of screws and shake it up a bit, and THEN dump it in some bleach.

I've done 3 bleached bezels and they turn out sooo cool.


----------



## Overmind (Jan 13, 2013)

Hello gents.

Is there any Allie Express vendor selling this watch? Or something similar to it?









I tried to find it there, but the search engine is junk. I like that one, but I don't need 300 pieces 






Luxury Men Chronograph Wristwatch Tachymeter Stainless Steel For Racing Men Watches - Buy Men's Fashion Watch,Other Watch Mesh Band,Watch For Men Product on Alibaba.com


Luxury Men Chronograph Wristwatch Tachymeter Stainless Steel For Racing Men Watches - Buy Men's Fashion Watch,Other Watch Mesh Band,Watch For Men Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Aeryn (Mar 27, 2017)

Anyone can tell me if this thread is working on your tapatalk anymore?
I can't view threads from watchuseek on tapatalk. Is this due to recent changes to the forum?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Aeryn said:


> Anyone can tell me if this thread is working on your tapatalk anymore?
> I can't view threads from watchuseek on tapatalk. Is this due to recent changes to the forum?


Tapa is working ok for me...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Overmind said:


> Hello gents.
> 
> Is there any Allie Express vendor selling this watch? Or something similar to it?
> 
> ...


Close enough?








21.33US $ 52% OFF|Men's Luxury Automatic Quartz Watch Classic Leather Strap Watch with Gift Box|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













This exact watch probably doesn't exist at all. The picture is a photoshopped Zodiac Grandrally or the like. Alibaba sellers are specialists, they lure you in with a nice photoshop then they ask you to order 300 MOQ and only then they'll make the moulds and produce the watch...


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

manchette said:


> So how does it work, where is the parcel starting from ? Will you have to pay in HK and then when it arrives ?


I don't know yet. I received an e-mail from DHL asking me to pay about 20% of the price of the watch, wich rto the value added tax here in France (maybe it is just a coincidence though). I paid this morning, and when I checked the state of my order just after on Aliexpress, it said that the watch was still in Hong Kong. However, DHL says it will be delivered on thursday, so maybe the watch is already in France. Anyway, I hope I won't pay anything more !

On the contrary, I ordered a San Martin that has already arrived in France (not received yet) and as it was sent with the AliExpress standard shipping, they didn't ask me anything. I'm sure I won't pay anything more for this one, and it will be written on the package : "value : $2.00"... I still wonder why they didn't do that for the Steeldive...


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


> Close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't that a Seiko chronograph from some years ago ?


https://www.lionstationers.com/uploads/1/0/9/9/109998023/s341840430280625483_p68_i26_w2560.jpeg


----------



## Overmind (Jan 13, 2013)

mougino said:


> Close enough?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the heads up! Indeed that one is too good to be true.

The watch you posted is close to what I am looking for, but the case finish looks, well, not good. I would pay more for a little higher quality finish. The picture is just a render or some sort of heavy photoshop treatment. There are some pictures from customers and the case is all polished in a bad way. I think the best chrono on Allie is probably the Daytona homages. They have enough demand to put some effort on making them better.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Damn it...
> I was eyeing the blue Steeldive 1971 (Sumo homage) for a while and I finally decided to pull the trigger. I have to confess that I had drunk a bit of alcohol before ordering it so I was not very focused maybe, but it happened that the default choice for shipping on the Steeldive Official Store is... DHL. I've seen it was free shipping (standard AliExpress shipping was 8€ more) so I did not dig deeper. Anyway, now my package is in Hong Kong and they're asking me 30€ of customs duty... So keep that in mind the next time you order a Steeldive !


I think you got bad luck. I've never been charged import duties on stuff from Ali. And if it's a more pricey watch, I always ask if they put the value low for shipping. Both my Steeldives were valued at $15 or something on the parcel, one of which came with DHL.

I know it's not proper to avoid tax (not illegal-evasion is illegal), but it's on them to decide how to ship it. And it seems the Chinese have mastered it. My recent parcels came from 'Luxembourg' (ye right), have had others from 'Austria' etc. Sneaky sneks


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I always ask if they put the value low for shipping. . .
> 
> I know it's not proper to avoid tax (not illegal-evasion is illegal), but it's on them to decide how to ship it.


I'm not here to judge, but I am curious: are you saying it's not illegal under Dutch law to incite someone else to defraud Dutch customs on your behalf?


----------



## mrz80 (Mar 6, 2020)

watchcrank_tx said:


> 21 jewels says it's an "hommage" not an alternate labeling. Do they actually claim a 9015 (belied by the jewel count)?
> 
> Edit: interesting, could they be so used to the 8215 that they got confused and printed up the wrong jewel count? They show a 9015 in this photo:


I like how they manage to misspell Miyota even though the English spelling is engraved right there on the rotating weight in the photograph.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I'm not here to judge, but I am curious: are you saying it's not illegal under Dutch law to incite someone else to defraud Dutch customs on your behalf?


Lately in Greece at least they ask for proof of purchase (usually PayPal or credit card copy) to see if they have to impose tax. They have stopped believing Chinese declared values near the limit (20-22 Euros/usd). Up to 150 Euros it is a 15 Euro free plus the VAT which is 24% for public post.
Using DHL or other courier companies results always in a much higher fee.
The weirdest situation I have had was with a HK shop from where I bought a Seiko for~80 Euros, the seller declared it on the parcel for 45 Euros and without asking for proof at customs they charged the fee and vat for 45 Euros value.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Merkur has a new take on the seagull 63 coming. Looks somewhat more military style than the other variants. 









__
http://instagr.am/p/CD-_USDls-a/


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Merkur has a new take on the seagull 63 coming. Looks somewhat more military style than the other variants.
> View attachment 15405130
> 
> 
> ...


The design could be improved by removing all characters from the dial & retaining the Red Star.
I can see that they have taken quite a few cues from BWAF


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The red star is a great value


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Overmind said:


> Hello gents.
> 
> Is there any Allie Express vendor selling this watch? Or something similar to it?
> 
> ...












This is produced as the *Geckota C-01 VK64 Racing Chronograph Watch *Gen 2 has the squared off, Panda dials

*














*


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I'm not here to judge, but I am curious: are you saying it's not illegal under Dutch law to incite someone else to defraud Dutch customs on your behalf?


No I said avoiding tax isn't illegal. And asking if they undervalue their packages isn't illegal. 
idk about 'inciting' but if you wanna go all lawyer on me, feel free.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I think you got bad luck. I've never been charged import duties on stuff from Ali. And if it's a more pricey watch, I always ask if they put the value low for shipping. Both my Steeldives were valued at $15 or something on the parcel, one of which came with DHL.
> 
> I know it's not proper to avoid tax (not illegal-evasion is illegal), but it's on them to decide how to ship it. And it seems the Chinese have mastered it. My recent parcels came from 'Luxembourg' (ye right), have had others from 'Austria' etc. Sneaky sneks


Well, usually, that's what they do. I've already ordered several watches between 50 and 80€, the package has always mentionned a value under 20€. I made a mistake by sticking with the default shipping solution which was DHL, I didn't think much about it when I ordered. In no way it came to my mind to ask them to change the value of the watch on the parcel, because I thought it was always done this way. Anyway, now it's too late for this one, but how do they say ? Fool me once, shame on you, fool me twice, shame on me, am I correct ?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I think you got bad luck. I've never been charged import duties on stuff from Ali. And if it's a more pricey watch, I always ask if they put the value low for shipping. Both my Steeldives were valued at $15 or something on the parcel, one of which came with DHL.
> 
> I know it's not proper to avoid tax (not illegal-evasion is illegal), but it's on them to decide how to ship it. And it seems the Chinese have mastered it. My recent parcels came from 'Luxembourg' (ye right), have had others from 'Austria' etc. Sneaky sneks


In Canada, you could get a $1 package, which is well below the customs threshold, and DHL will charge you a $30 brokerage fee.
DHL are just bad news.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

john_marston said:


> No I said avoiding tax isn't illegal. And asking if they undervalue their packages isn't illegal.
> idk about 'inciting' but if you wanna go all lawyer on me, feel free.


Nope, I specifically I wasn't here to judge. I was just curious. It's interesting how laws vary.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

crAss said:


> Tapa is working ok for me...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I have the same problem.. can't log in.. it says network error


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

My Steeldive finally arrived. In a way, I'm glad it arrived so quickly, but I would have preferred not paying this 30€ fee 
I have to say, the watch is beautiful and the lume is excellent. Love it !










More picks here 








Show your SteelDive, Sharkey or San Martin


My Heimdallr with SKX dial 😉🤘




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> My Steeldive finally arrived. In a way, I'm glad it arrived so quickly, but I would have preferred not payint this 30€ fee
> I have to say, the watch is beautiful and the lume is escellent. Love it !
> More picks here
> 
> ...


Looks awesome. high on my list but the size worries me a bit. I'm keen on 40mm Watches being the perfect size.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

the parnis rootbeer is my future watch !


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Looks awesome. high on my list but the size worries me a bit. I'm keen on 40mm Watches being the perfect size.


It looks awesome indeed. In fact, I was eyeing this one for myself, but I had the same concerne as you, that's why I bought it as a gift. In fact, it is a big watch, but it wears really well on my skinny wrist. Don't forget it is a diver so it is meant to be chunky. However, it is a Seiko design, and I believe that Saiko makes big watches with skinny-wrist-friendly lug-to-lug distance, look at Turtles and Tunas... It is the same here I think.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> The design could be improved by removing all characters from the dial & retaining the Red Star.
> I can see that they have taken quite a few cues from BWAF


But the characters are Chinese for "Perlative Ceronometer."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> It looks awesome indeed. In fact, I was eyeing this one for myself, but I had the same concerne as you, that's why I bought it as a gift. In fact, it is a big watch, but it wears really well on my skinny wrist. Don't forget it is a diver so it is meant to be chunky. However, it is a Seiko design, and I believe that Saiko makes big watches with skinny-wrist-friendly lug-to-lug distance, look at Turtles and Tunas... It is the same here I think.


The Seiko 6105 aka Captain Willard is the ancestor of the Turtle and indeed, super wearable despite its size, even on modest wrists!








Seiko Prospex Captain Willard SPB151 and SPB153 Watches Review | Horologii


Considered one of Seiko’s most iconic diving watches, the 6105 Turtle makes its reappearance as the Seiko Prospex Captain Willard SPB151 and SPB153 watches



www.horologii.com


----------



## Overmind (Jan 13, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> View attachment 15405197
> 
> 
> This is produced as the *Geckota C-01 VK64 Racing Chronograph Watch *Gen 2 has the squared off, Panda dials
> ...


Thanks!

I wonder if the Alibaba vendor photoshopped this watch to use on that store.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is the last 62Mas homage by Steeldive. Bought from Qiin on Alibaba. Arrived in 13 days.
Well finished case, polished sides and brushed the rest with drilled lugs. High domed sapphire crystal.
The dial is matt black, indices and hands are gilded.
Superb lume, on the ceramic bezel too.
The bezel rotates smoothly in 120 steps.
200m water PROOF (sic, as on the 1965 62Mas)
As usual an NH35A ticking inside.
It is really 15,60mm thick, but thanks to the multilayer structure of the case on the wrist it doesn't look so high.
These Steeldive are unbeatable for the price.


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

oinofilo said:


> Here is the last 62Mas homage by Steeldive. Bought from Qiin on Alibaba. Arrived in 13 days.
> Well finished case, polished sides and brushed the rest with drilled lugs. High domed sapphire crystal.
> The dial is matt black, indices and hands are gilded.
> Superb lume, on the ceramic bezel too.
> ...


Very nice, I wonder if the dial opening is the same as usual Seiko - 28.5mm or larger. I would like to use one of these for a project but I am afraid the dial opening is larger then usual Seiko and aftermarket dials.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> Here is the last 62Mas homage by Steeldive. Bought from Qiin on Alibaba. Arrived in 13 days.
> Well finished case, polished sides and brushed the rest with drilled lugs. High domed sapphire crystal.
> The dial is matt black, indices and hands are gilded.
> Superb lume, on the ceramic bezel too.
> ...


What's the lug to lug measurement on this one?


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

True


HoustonReal said:


> It;s not that Guanqin is copying another "Chinese manufacturer", because neither Guanqin, nor Cadisen are manufacturers. The are just watch brands, that happen to use many of the same OEMs. Cadisen was just the first brand to sell that 9015 design internationally. If you look at the NOMOS Lambda automatic homages that both brands sell, they are very similar, like they're the same catalog items, maybe with slightly different options (colorways, movement decoration).


True, they don't really have a brand Identity to copy.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

So I need your collective wisdom. I have been considering getting a steel dive no date sub. The one with the comex style dial. I keep hearing things about their bracelets being terrible. What are they actually like? Is it just that they are not as good as other brands or are they really so bad that you just end up junking them? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> So I need your collective wisdom. I have been considering getting a steel dive no date sub. The one with the comex style dial. I keep hearing things about their bracelets being terrible. What are they actually like? Is it just that they are not as good as other brands or are they really so bad that you just end up junking them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple of Steeldive watches, but only the one on a bracelet. The SKX homage. Here's my review on it, as well as an update video on a change o made to the bracelet. Hopefully you'll find them useful.










I've also have the SD1953 on its way. So I'll be doing a review of that too, once it arrives.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I have a couple of Steeldive watches, but only the one on a bracelet. The SKX homage. Here's my review on it, as well as an update video on a change o made to the bracelet. Hopefully you'll find them useful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strangely, I've had 3 of the skx007 homages to mod and they've all had the same crown issue, ended up returning them. I've had the sd1970 and not had any issues or with the fff homage.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rockhopper353 said:


> Strangely, I've had 3 of the skx007 homages to mod and they've all had the same crown issue, ended up returning them. I've had the sd1970 and not had any issues or with the fff homage.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


That's very strange. I thought I'd just got unlucky.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## coffeecup1978 (Jul 19, 2018)

Long time lurker.. I've been for a long while somewhat interested in the 1963 Seagull/ST1901, however, I struggle to see myself wearing it.. it's just not me. I do appreciate the history of it, and undoubtedly it would let me fill that chrono gap in my collection I so wanted to fill for so long. I even would prefer a non automatic of some reason. I did however stumble across this Sugess version that I thought was much more sleek and more interesting. Any thoughts about it? There's a blue version too. I kinda hate the star on the end of the second indicator, but that's about it... I see there is a sale in a few days I can get it for AU$250, vs the AU$210 for the cheapest '1963:


AliExpress.com - Maintaining


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coffeecup1978 said:


> Long time lurker.. I've been for a long while somewhat interested in the 1963 Seagull/ST1901, however, I struggle to see myself wearing it.. it's just not me. I do appreciate the history of it, and undoubtedly it would let me fill that chrono gap in my collection I so wanted to fill for so long. I even would prefer a non automatic of some reason. I did however stumble across this Sugess version that I thought was much more sleek and more interesting. Any thoughts about it? There's a blue version too. I kinda hate the star on the end of the second indicator, but that's about it... I see there is a sale in a few days I can get it for AU$250, vs the AU$210 for the cheapest '1963:
> 
> 
> AliExpress.com - Maintaining
> ...


I've just received this one, which is very similar. So far I'm loving it. No issues so far and I think it looks great.
I haven't done a review of it on my YouTube channel yet, but I will do after testing it it a bit more.








188.0US $ 55% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Seagull Movement St1901 1963 Mechanical Mens Watch Gooseneck Regulator Pilot Watch For Men Sapphire 38mm 40mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just received this one, which is very similar. So far I'm loving it. No issues so far and I think it looks great.
> I haven't done a review of it on my YouTube channel yet, but I will do after testing it it a bit more.
> 
> 
> ...


If your review doesn't bring up any serious issues I will get it during the next big sale. I just need to pay below 150 Euros so I just pay VAT and the customs fee without any duties. Hopefully with coupons it will be feasible.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I m looking for a ZRC Grands Fonds homage. Someone knows one ?


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

If you don’t think you would wear the 1963 and there is something about the sugess that you hate can I ask why are these in the running. Reading between the lines it seemed like you are trying to “fill a gap” rather get something you particularly like. What is it that you are looking for and are you perhaps better off with something else all together?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

coffeecup1978 said:


> Long time lurker.. I've been for a long while somewhat interested in the 1963 Seagull/ST1901, however, I struggle to see myself wearing it.. it's just not me. I do appreciate the history of it, and undoubtedly it would let me fill that chrono gap in my collection I so wanted to fill for so long. I even would prefer a non automatic of some reason. I did however stumble across this Sugess version that I thought was much more sleek and more interesting. Any thoughts about it? There's a blue version too. I kinda hate the star on the end of the second indicator, but that's about it... I see there is a sale in a few days I can get it for AU$250, vs the AU$210 for the cheapest '1963:
> 
> 
> AliExpress.com - Maintaining
> ...


When you say you would even prefer a non automatic, does that mean you would be open to quartz? Or that you just prefer a hand winding mechanical instead of an automatic?

There are plenty of nice Seiko VK or miyota based quartz chronos with sweeping chrono seconds hands that fit the bill of wanting a chronograph, though on AliExpress they are all homages.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

coffeecup1978 said:


> Long time lurker.. I've been for a long while somewhat interested in the 1963 Seagull/ST1901, however, I struggle to see myself wearing it.. it's just not me. I do appreciate the history of it, and undoubtedly it would let me fill that chrono gap in my collection I so wanted to fill for so long. I even would prefer a non automatic of some reason. I did however stumble across this Sugess version that I thought was much more sleek and more interesting. Any thoughts about it? There's a blue version too. I kinda hate the star on the end of the second indicator, but that's about it... I see there is a sale in a few days I can get it for AU$250, vs the AU$210 for the cheapest '1963:
> 
> 
> AliExpress.com - Maintaining
> ...


Yeah, I don't love that star either to be honest! I'm not a big fan of the font of 6 & 12 either. Have you seen the cream dialled Sugess? That's one is jump on if the prices came low enough.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

While looking for quartz Moonphase watches on Aliexpress, I stumbled on this lovely 1963 variant with an added moonphase complication. I'd probably prefer if it was 38mm because a 47mm lug-to-lug is getting close to my max size, but I think it looks awesome. I am definitely going to keep my eye on it for when I have the funds. I personally love the quirkiness of the 1963, and I find the added moonphase still retains most of the look of the original.









1963 Chrono with Moonphase Complication

An older and more proven seller has the same as above for a bit more, along with another moonphase variant which includes a date subdial at the 12. Personally I think this one looks too busy, but some people might like the symmetry/balance. 








1963 Chrono with Moonphase and Date

I tried to find out if anyone else had purchased these, but haven't seen much evidence on here. I've seen some people go for some of the more modern designs with the same movement.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

If you play silly games like visit a couple of stores and look at items for 5 seconds you can get discount coupons, $10 of $100 and $6 of $50 purchase. Click on the Energy Lab thing in the app for this. Can be done in a few minutes.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

spacecat said:


> If you play silly games like visit a couple of stores and look at items for 5 seconds you can get discount coupons, $10 of $100 and $6 of $50 purchase. Click on the Energy Lab thing in the app for this. Can be down in a few minutes.
> 
> View attachment 15407140


Good to know. I did it for the 6 off 50 coupon, it seems you can only unlock one coupon. After that you can try to build points to get an item for cheap ( a mi band 5 for 0.01 required 50000 points)

Long story short, choose wisely on what coupon you are more likely to use.

If anyone wants to use my code to join


https://a.aliexpress.com/_dZXNEa2


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Rabirnie said:


> You could change the red of the bezel simply by removing the insert and putting it in an oven on low temp for 10 mins.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice idea.
How would it turn out?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

How is there a moonphase in a 1963 with ST19? 
.
.

I hate the fact that there are 1000 ways to get discounts and coupons. The app, coins, store coupons, games, Ali coupons, ask the store for discounts, wait for a sale, etc.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

john_marston said:


> How is there a moonphase in a 1963 with ST19?
> .
> .
> 
> I hate the fact that there are 1000 ways to get discounts and coupons. The app, coins, store coupons, games, Ali coupons, ask the store for discounts, wait for a sale, etc.


I am not sure what caliber number the first one I posted was (the moonphase only) its possible it is the same movement as the model with the added date complication but just with essentially a ghost date, or it could be some other ST19 variation.

EDIT: I found a copy of the Sea-Gull movement catalog earlier in this forum, I took a look through it and it appears the only moonphase chronograph movement is the ST1908 (or TY2908) so it seems the model I posted without the date dial at the top would have a ghost date setting.

The one with the additional date complication at the top is the ST1908 movement. As far as I know, ST19 is just shorthand for the variety of ST19XX movements produced by sea-gull.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Random observation: ( I don't follow this thread so someone might have mentioned)

Pagani Design now has a US based distribution network through Ali?

Shipping is ~$6, but estimates are several days rather than weeks, and prices are identical less shipping. Less color options, but I would assume significantly better shipping times, and less Fall out due to shipping errors or damage.

ex:








84.99US $ 83% OFF|Pagani Design New Men Mechanical Wristwatch Luxury Ceramic Bezel Automatic Watch Sapphire Glass Watch For Men Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I have quickly looked at the official stores for Cadisen & San Martin, neither has US base distribution...yet.


----------



## Vric (Jun 24, 2013)

coffeecup1978 said:


> Long time lurker.. I've been for a long while somewhat interested in the 1963 Seagull/ST1901, however, I struggle to see myself wearing it.. it's just not me. I do appreciate the history of it, and undoubtedly it would let me fill that chrono gap in my collection I so wanted to fill for so long. I even would prefer a non automatic of some reason. I did however stumble across this Sugess version that I thought was much more sleek and more interesting. Any thoughts about it? There's a blue version too. I kinda hate the star on the end of the second indicator, but that's about it... I see there is a sale in a few days I can get it for AU$250, vs the AU$210 for the cheapest '1963:
> 
> 
> AliExpress.com - Maintaining
> ...


I have spotted this one too.
Very Glashutte inspired


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Yeah, I don't love that star either to be honest! I'm not a big fan of the font of 6 & 12 either. Have you seen the cream dialled Sugess? That's one is jump on if the prices came low enough.


Do you mean this one?





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> I hate the fact that there are 1000 ways to get discounts and coupons. The app, coins, store coupons, games, Ali coupons, ask the store for discounts, wait for a sale, etc.


This. And I still have no idea how coupons work, it seems to be all random. They apply themselves to certain items, but not others, sometimes it's just coins and I can't (or don't know how) use them manually. 
All in all, Ali just wants us to spend more time using the app. Greedy bastards


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just received this one, which is very similar. So far I'm loving it. No issues so far and I think it looks great.
> I haven't done a review of it on my YouTube channel yet, but I will do after testing it it a bit more.
> 
> 
> ...


Speed it up! We got a sale coming up which will probably bring it down to 140 Euros!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> Speed it up! We got a sale coming up which will probably bring it down to 140 Euros!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I haven't had a chance to be able to yet. I'm on nights at the moment... 7 nights of 12 and half hour shifts back to back  
Once I'm off though I'll get some reviews sorted out for a few watches I've received recently.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I haven't had a chance to be able to yet. I'm on nights at the moment... 7 nights of 12 and half hour shifts back to back
> Once I'm off though I'll get some reviews sorted out for a few watches I've received recently.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> ...



We all got lives and we try to find some time for our hobby. Just report if you find something serious and the videos come when you have time to prepare them!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> We all got lives and we try to find some time for our hobby. Just report if you find something serious and the videos come when you have time to prepare them!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Will do, don't worry. That's what my 'Quick Look' videos are for... As well as just teasing upcoming reviews.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I haven't had a chance to be able to yet. I'm on nights at the moment... 7 nights of 12 and half hour shifts back to back
> Once I'm off though I'll get some reviews sorted out for a few watches I've received recently.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> ...


What is it that you do? That is not a nice rota? I am going to guess emergency medicine!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> What is it that you do? That is not a nice rota? I am going to guess emergency medicine!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm a Support Worker in a homeless hostel.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Well I hope that you enjoy the work because your work schedule sounds brutal.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> Well I hope that you enjoy the work because your work schedule sounds brutal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah it is a bit, 87.5 hours  It's rewarding work though. I do get a week off after that too. So it's not all bad.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm a Support Worker in a homeless hostel.


Wow! Kudos to you mate. That's a hard, hard job, yet an extremely important one. It takes a strongly grounded and selfless personality to hold up longtime to working with those who have lost everything including a roof over their heads. The difference you make in lives is incalculable. I commend you.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Wow! Kudos to you mate. That's a hard, hard job, yet an extremely important one. It takes a strongly grounded and selfless personality to hold up longtime to working with those who have lost everything including a roof over their heads. The difference you make in lives is incalculable. I commend you.


I don't really do anything special. Just try to help people get back on their feet and be there to listen. That's a a really big thing... Just listening. As homeless people can feel like no one cares and that they are ignored. So just taking the time to listen and talk to people can make a really big difference. I'm not really much of talker (as you can probably tell from my videos) but luckily I'm a good listener.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Good to know. I did it for the 6 off 50 coupon, it seems you can only unlock one coupon. After that you can try to build points to get an item for cheap ( a mi band 5 for 0.01 required 50000 points)
> 
> Long story short, choose wisely on what coupon you are more likely to use.
> 
> ...


I got three coupons $2, 6 and 10 discount. Guess only a limited amount is available and they are out now.

Not sure how realistic it is to get one of these items. Even if you manage to collect all the necessary energy points, there is also only a limited amount of items available and there will be 40 or 300 people faster then me to snap them. 
Anyway, you never know if you don't try. Here is my LINK, please help me too 
⚡ Energy Lab is back! ⚡
Get items from US $0.01


https://a.aliexpress.com/_B1xepg



Here is another tip to not miss out on coupons. When you look at the items in your cart, check to the right of the store name. There is a link to store specific coupons and what you will find there varies from store to store. These are the coupons you have to collect first before they automatically apply.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

carlowus said:


> Very nice, I wonder if the dial opening is the same as usual Seiko - 28.5mm or larger. I would like to use one of these for a project but I am afraid the dial opening is larger then usual Seiko and aftermarket dials.


The crystal is 33,50mm so I think it is too large for what you are planning.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

hietsukka said:


> What's the lug to lug measurement on this one?


Lug to lug is 48,30mm.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I don't know yet. I received an e-mail from DHL asking me to pay about 20% of the price of the watch, wich rto the value added tax here in France (maybe it is just a coincidence though). I paid this morning, and when I checked the state of my order just after on Aliexpress, it said that the watch was still in Hong Kong. However, DHL says it will be delivered on thursday, so maybe the watch is already in France. Anyway, I hope I won't pay anything more !
> 
> On the contrary, I ordered a San Martin that has already arrived in France (not received yet) and as it was sent with the AliExpress standard shipping, they didn't ask me anything. I'm sure I won't pay anything more for this one, and it will be written on the package : "value : $2.00"... I still wonder why they didn't do that for the Steeldive...


They have an expansive service at DHL  If at least they deliver home or where you want. I recently had TNT delivering where _they_ want instead of where i told them to ...
This happened twice with this company. WHen i asked at the desk they said they can't do anything ... I guess it happened for the guy delivering parcels does not want to work properly. You are clearly stuck when some lazy|dishonest employees are not delivering the service they are paid for (thus trying to rob their own company :'( ) ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I think you got bad luck. I've never been charged import duties on stuff from Ali. And if it's a more pricey watch, I always ask if they put the value low for shipping. Both my Steeldives were valued at $15 or something on the parcel, one of which came with DHL.
> 
> I know it's not proper to avoid tax (not illegal-evasion is illegal), but it's on them to decide how to ship it. And it seems the Chinese have mastered it. My recent parcels came from 'Luxembourg' (ye right), have had others from 'Austria' etc. Sneaky sneks


It looks like they are deeply looking at cheap ways to provide their goods...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mrz80 said:


> I like how they manage to misspell Miyota even though the English spelling is engraved right there on the rotating weight in the photograph.


I don't know if you ever miss time ? In every life, or maybe in your job. I can imagine that maybe they're under such pressure that they don't take time to check, or simply can't take time to control details.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mrz80 said:


> I like how they manage to misspell Miyota even though the English spelling is engraved right there on the rotating weight in the photograph.


I don't know if you ever miss time ? In every life, or maybe in your job. I can imagine that maybe they're under such pressure that they don't take time to check, or simply can't take time to control details.


Paganizonda51 said:


> My Steeldive finally arrived. In a way, I'm glad it arrived so quickly, but I would have preferred not paying this 30€ fee
> I have to say, the watch is beautiful and the lume is excellent. Love it !
> 
> View attachment 15405478
> ...


Hello,
It looks great ! Glad you got it and updated.

How much was this again ? 
How did you get such a lume ? Did you flash the watch with light or was it regular use ? 
DOes it stand time (how long more or less) ?

(this green word is too bad though)

How would you compare these divers to official brands like aqualung or the like ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

rockhopper353 said:


> Strangely, I've had 3 of the skx007 homages to mod and they've all had the same crown issue, ended up returning them. I've had the sd1970 and not had any issues or with the fff homage.
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


this is not surprsing me :'(


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

The cat got kidney stones, had surgery and spend on week in the care of the animal clinic. There goes the budget for the Merkur Alpinist or something proxima 62 San Martin. 
So I thought I will get at least something cheap, like a sturdy build plastic Skmei. I am lacking something like this in my collection and as I had and have to do some woodchopping this week some g-shock clone would be good instead of swinging the axe with an automatic on the wrist. 
I went to the thai lazada store, a local child under the Ali company umbrella, searching for a Skmei and then I saw this beauty in the photo below. The colour scheme with the green frame (instead of the usual blue) and orange text looks great. Was a bit unsure, might be a fake. Casio Europe doesn't had this colour on the website, but then I read somewhere these green ones are only sold for the Asian Market. Who knows why. So I had to get it. 8 Euro something. When I press the button on the right it passes the Casio original test.

So thank you Stardog (sick cat's name), now I have my first F-91W. And it is really my first watch in this style, growing up on the Eastern side of the Iron Curtain we hadn't stuff like this when I was a child.








model number F-91W-3DG


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

For those of you, who (like me) missed out on San Martin SN011 when it was available, I found what looks to be same exact watch with different brand name.









180.6US $ 30% OFF|Cronos Sea Master 300 Diver Men Watch Sandwich Dial Automatic NH35 200M Water Resistant Rotating Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> It looks great ! Glad you got it and updated.
> 
> How much was this again ?
> ...


Hi ! 
This one was around 145€ on the official Steeldive Store, but if you wait for the upcoming sales, and check other sellers, you might be able to find it around 130/135€. I wanted to buy on the official store to be sure to stay out of trouble but, with the free DHL shipping causing customs duty, it costed me around 175€ overall.

This lume shot was taken after the watch stayed a few minutes laying on the sun. Not a regular use, but still close to it I think. When I go out in the middle of the day when it's sunny outside, and then I come back inside, the watch is really glowing. In half-light conditions, you can see the lume for around 10 minutes I'd say, and in the complete dark, you should be able to read time for hours.

I can't really compare to other brands, for it is my first genuine diver watch. I've received a San Martin 62MAS today, and I'll make a review on the San Martin/Sharkey/Steeldive thread later today, if you're interested


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

UnzazA said:


> For those of you, who (like me) missed out on San Martin SN011 when it was available, I found what looks to be same exact watch with different brand name.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing this one, maybe now's the time to pull the trigger. Any idea how much the Same Martin version went for?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

pedro0223 said:


> I've been eyeing this one, maybe now's the time to pull the trigger. Any idea how much the Same Martin version went for?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure they went for around 150USD while San Martin still readily supplied them so the price has defintely went up. I remember seeing them on Taobao for around 125-130USD but they are usually consistently lower priced due to it being a Chinese only website.


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

RavenWindrunner said:


> I'm pretty sure they went for around 150USD while San Martin still readily supplied them so the price has defintely went up. I remember seeing them on Taobao for around 125-130USD but they are usually consistently lower priced due to it being a Chinese only website.


Yeah, I figured $200 was a bit high. I'll wait it out or see if I can get some coupons to bring it down to $150-$175ish.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> That's very strange. I thought I'd just got unlucky.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


So did I!

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone have the Phylida Seamaster?








93.1US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 20bar 200m Water Resistant White Dial Japan Miyota Automatic Watch Diver200m Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





I'm wondering if the indexes and hands are black (or at least dark gray). I've seen one other pic and it looks like they are, but I'm only going to buy it if they are actually dark.

I've got their speedmaster on order, so hopefully soon enough I can see how their quality stacks up against some of the other Chinese Mushrooms


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Any experience or info about this watch?.. I see it around with different price tags..

US $89.97 50% OFF|Retro Mechanical Watch Men Red Star Vintage Wristwatches st011 Hand Wind Movement China First Watch Copy Wristwatch Clock 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks quite nice. Though if you want a Chinese vintage re-release, I would go for a 1963 or go to Goodstuffs and pick up a Shanghai or something.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Are the brands like Steeldive, San martin and the like the Best of right now ? It looks so.
So i've got a question for you that bought some and are _using_ them at your place :
How do they behave with time passing by ?
Is it possible technically that even while using good movements like famous Japanese brands they are not assembling properly when putting the components together to make the watch ? which would lead to defaults with time ?
I'm asking because i see a lot of 'flashy' brand new products that are calling to us and our wallets ... Does it look too good to be true ?
I'm wondering how it would behave after some months , being used in real life.

Imho it looks like the crown (or components near it) is something fragile (this is what i read here, many times with various users and brands, and the felling i have). Sometimes it is not turning ok, or with difficulty/mods/twicking or needing a magic wand , ... even to the state of not being able to set time (?)
I'm trying to understand why : Maybe this is a part of the watch difficult to industrialize properly ? : cutting it properly, or installing it ok, oiling, or whatever can make it tricky to have this part being reliable in time i'm not sure ...but i've got the feeling that for a watch that's supposed to be interesting, then you Must be able to set time seamlessly (and i see many with strange difficulties for brand new products, plus i've experienced too much already with some of my own watches).

Please share your experiences _and_ how it evolves with time.
Thanks 

seamlessly : without any sudden changes, interruptions, or problems:








seamlessly


1. without any sudden changes, interruptions, or problems: 2. without any…




dictionary.cambridge.org


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

kakefe said:


> Any experience or info about this watch?.. I see it around with different price tags..
> 
> US $89.97 50% OFF|Retro Mechanical Watch Men Red Star Vintage Wristwatches st011 Hand Wind Movement China First Watch Copy Wristwatch Clock 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


I had one and was happy with it, liked the idea of the 1963 style without the chronograph complication. Nice watch, especially with that dial and the domed crystal, and the movement worked fine though the crown is a little small for handwinding. I got mine from a different seller (Mechanical Watch Outlets Store). Would have kept it but I upgraded to the ST2130 version, which also has the bonus of blue and red hands more similar to the chronograph 1963 style:
US $149.97 50% OFF|1963 Pilot Watch Mens Mechanical Wristwatch Men ETA ST2130 Automatic Movement Military Watches Men Complete Calendar Retro 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
Same seller as your link. I was impressed, arrived in a couple of weeks.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

They are certainly great value, if not the best. It's just that type of watches that I'm not going to brag about to my friends or on the internet "Wow, look at that SD Tuna I got, yeah it's a Seiko copy but it has a ceramic bezel"... just no  also it holds little to none future value, as most 1:1 homages. I bought them for my own pleasure and that's it.
And for the record, crowns on both my Steeldives (black tuna and bronze ym) and SM (bronze radiomir) work with no issues.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

kakefe said:


> Any experience or info about this watch?.. I see it around with different price tags..
> 
> US $89.97 50% OFF|Retro Mechanical Watch Men Red Star Vintage Wristwatches st011 Hand Wind Movement China First Watch Copy Wristwatch Clock 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


I paid $54 and it was delivered with FedEx for free during sales. Love the watch. Hated the strap which has an innate proclivity of pulling your hairs. Changed the strap immediately.
They're also available in taobao within reasonable price range. However, agent fee and shipping may offset the benefit, unless a few watches are ordered together.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Are the brands like Steeldive, San martin and the like the Best of right now ? It looks so.
> So i've got a question for you that bought some and are _using_ them at your place :
> How do they behave with time passing by ?
> ...


I do think they are some of the best Chinese brands at the moment, yes. Especially the ones sub-$150. You just can't beat them at that price. They are generally well-assembled. The fact they have good lume and tested water resistance is indicative that they're not just slapping these together like many ~$50 homage watches on Ali. San Martin factories make cases for Swiss brands like Glycine, so they know what they're doing. The parts are good, all they have to do is assemble them correctly. Especially with NH35, I think they'll last a very long time.

Steeldive doesn't seem to be as refined as San Martin*, but that is reflected in the price. They are generally quite a bit cheaper, and I actually think Steeldive is better bang-for-buck. A lot of San Martin's nicer offerings are in the $250-350 range, at which point it would perhaps be more sensible to get a 'Swiss Made' with ETA-2824 from Glycine or Tissot or something. But get what you like. If you spend $300 on a San Martin, you're gonna get something very nice, and on-par with an entry-'Swiss'.

* depends on the SD model, I believe their SKX homage can have a wonky crown, the SD1952 sometimes has a rough bezel, and all of their bracelets are a tier below SM. But I don't think any of these are issues that compromise durability.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Are the brands like Steeldive, San martin and the like the Best of right now ? It looks so.
> So i've got a question for you that bought some and are _using_ them at your place :
> How do they behave with time passing by ?
> ...


I currently have about 20 Chinese watches, most in the price range between 50 and a 100 Euros with a few exceptions.
There are problems here and there mainly due to cutting corners to decrease cost.
The most common problem for me presenting itself in 3 of the watches is non optimal stem length. 
In one watch this results in the time getting stuck around midnight. Thought it was a movement problem in the beginning, but when not screwing in the crown the watch works perfectly.
In another watch the crown screwed on for just half a turn which led to the threads being destroyed. I now cut the stem and it is cosmetically ok without having a screw type crown. I don't really care because the watch was not water resistant at all to begin with.
In a cheap tevise submariner (my first Chinese watch) the tongji was not self winding and the crown broke of after manually winding it for some time. It was a very cheap crown. I upgraded it with an aftermarket one and now it works great.
Problems with water resistance on the watches claiming 3atm resistance are all over the place. Sometimes humidity gets inside while washing hands or when getting out of the house in a very humid weather. I have to note though that I have swam with all my watches rated above 5atm without any problems.
Finally many nice watches are shipped with cheap crappy straps, but ok that is easily fixed.
The seagull movements are rumored not to be oiled out of the factory and in cheap watches the assemblers don't oil them. There is a claim that the movement will last around 5 years before it breaks down. Sometimes dropping a new one is cheaper than servicing.
The Japanese movements will last as long as in the Seiko /citizens having followed the same maintenance.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Trev_L said:


> I had one and was happy with it, liked the idea of the 1963 style without the chronograph complication. Nice watch, especially with that dial and the domed crystal, and the movement worked fine though the crown is a little small for handwinding. I got mine from a different seller (Mechanical Watch Outlets Store). Would have kept it but I upgraded to the ST2130 version, which also has the bonus of blue and red hands more similar to the chronograph 1963 style:
> US $149.97 50% OFF|1963 Pilot Watch Mens Mechanical Wristwatch Men ETA ST2130 Automatic Movement Military Watches Men Complete Calendar Retro 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> Same seller as your link. I was impressed, arrived in a couple of weeks.


thanks for the info..I also saw it but st2130 case is 40mm vs 38mm..How is the L2L measurement?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

kakefe said:


> thanks for the info..I also saw it but st2130 case is 40mm vs 38mm..How is the L2L measurement?


The 40mm is fine, not that much difference on the wrist, but the lug to lug is around 47/48mm. Wears fine on my 7.25" wrist but could be a little long if you have smaller wrists. I did prefer the case of the 38mm handwind version, both the shape and the size, but overall do like the ST2130 more. Out today but can post a wrist shot later.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I do think they are some of the best Chinese brands at the moment, yes. Especially the ones sub-$150. You just can't beat them at that price. They are generally well-assembled. The fact they have good lume and tested water resistance is indicative that they're not just slapping these together like many ~$50 homage watches on Ali. San Martin factories make cases for Swiss brands like Glycine, so they know what they're doing. The parts are good, all they have to do is assemble them correctly. Especially with NH35, I think they'll last a very long time.
> 
> Steeldive doesn't seem to be as refined as San Martin*, but that is reflected in the price. They are generally quite a bit cheaper, and I actually think Steeldive is better bang-for-buck. A lot of San Martin's nicer offerings are in the $250-350 range, at which point it would perhaps be more sensible to get a 'Swiss Made' with ETA-2824 from Glycine or Tissot or something. But get what you like. If you spend $300 on a San Martin, you're gonna get something very nice, and on-par with an entry-'Swiss'.
> 
> * depends on the SD model, I believe their SKX homage can have a wonky crown, the SD1952 sometimes has a rough bezel, and all of their bracelets are a tier below SM. But I don't think any of these are issues that compromise durability.


Hello ;=) Imho i need something i can live with : reliable and comfy on a long term basis. I'm afraid that Chinese brands (even the best ones) are not serviced near me. If i have a problem i can't solve by myself i can't find someone to repair it. I tried at different places but they refused for they say they are are afraid to break things, maybe they don't want to take time to invest in a ntework of suppliers to be able to repair these asian models. So you need to invest time to be technically able to repair them.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

crAss said:


> I currently have about 20 Chinese watches, most in the price range between 50 and a 100 Euros with a few exceptions.
> There are problems here and there mainly due to cutting corners to decrease cost.
> The most common problem for me presenting itself in 3 of the watches is non optimal stem length.
> In one watch this results in the time getting stuck around midnight. Thought it was a movement problem in the beginning, but when not screwing in the crown the watch works perfectly.
> ...


Hello ;=) I'm aware of the WR not always being ok, it really depends of the O'rings inside i guess. I would not trust a no name for WR for sure. Which brands did have a stem/crown problem ? (apart from Tevise). Was is Japanese or Chinese movement ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) Imho i need something i can live with : reliable and comfy on a long term basis. I'm afraid that Chinese brands (even the best ones) are not serviced near me. If i have a problem i can't solve by myself i can't find someone to repair it. I tried at different places but they refused for they say they are are afraid to break things, maybe they don't want to take time to invest in a ntework of suppliers to be able to repair these asian models. So you need to invest time to be technically able to repair them.


NH35x movements are highly serviceable. I'm sure your local watchmaker can repair a short stem etc. fingers in the nose 

I have 2 Steeldive, quite recently purchased, but also 3 Merkur/San Martin from 2018 that are still working neatly like on day #1.

I do think the AliX offer we see today is a golden age, much better than the Parnis/Corgeut quality for not 10x more. Better try them now than regret later


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Looks quite nice. Though if you want a Chinese vintage re-release, I would go for a 1963 or go to Goodstuffs and pick up a Shanghai or something.


I just stumbled upon goodstuffs yesterday night, they have some really interesting watched there!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) Imho i need something i can live with : reliable and comfy on a long term basis. I'm afraid that Chinese brands (even the best ones) are not serviced near me. If i have a problem i can't solve by myself i can't find someone to repair it. I tried at different places but they refused for they say they are are afraid to break things, maybe they don't want to take time to invest in a ntework of suppliers to be able to repair these asian models. So you need to invest time to be technically able to repair them.


when you say Chinese brands, I'm assuming you also mean Chinese movements?
I can see watchmakers not wanting to work on cheap seagull movements. But if it's a Japanese automatic, they have no excuse. They should be easy to service. Or better yet: replace.

I'd always go for something with a Japanese automatic if there's an option. Cheap Chinese automatics prob won't last very long and are generally not worth a movement swap let alone service unless you can do it yourself.
says me that just got a Seagull 1963 with ST19..


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) I'm aware of the WR not always being ok, it really depends of the O'rings inside i guess. I would not trust a no name for WR for sure. Which brands did have a stem/crown problem ? (apart from Tevise). Was is Japanese or Chinese movement ?


Bliger sterile seamaster and a Pagani aquaracer

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

john_marston said:


> San Martin factories make cases for Swiss brands like Glycine, so they know what they're doing.


Could you please tell where do you have this info from? It seems interesting


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Olciakk said:


> Could you please tell where do you have this info from? It seems interesting


Gary from I Like Watches Two on YouTube mentions it in one of his videos, I can't remember which one. 
He consults and talks to one of the main guys behind San Martin / LGY / Cronos (I'm not sure if they're all one and the same).


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Found this on Good-Stuff. Has anyone seen it on AliExpress?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Given high how they have soared (and still can) in the Art of Calligraphy, I am disappointed that they could not find better examples of that art to adorn their dials with.
Really!

But I understand they wanna save money too.
The best calligraphers' services might cost a bit.

But still. It would be worth it.
They could really have a unique watch that is also aesthetically way more refined and universally appealing than those tacky dragons.



Draconian Collector said:


> View attachment 15411113
> Found this on Good-Stuff. Has anyone seen it on AliExpress?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Gary from I Like Watches Two on YouTube mentions it in one of his videos, I can't remember which one.
> He consults and talks to one of the main guys behind San Martin / LGY / Cronos (I'm not sure if they're all one and the same).


According to Gary, Lugyou manufactures San Martin watches. Lugyou also produces and sells watches under the Lugyou and Cronos brands, with Cronos being the newer brand because westerners don't seem to like the name Lugyou. They also manufacture and sell ILW brand watches. The name Cronos actually comes from a viewer of the I Like Watches 2 channel.

Anyway, in several of the videos, Gary states that a representative from Lugyou told him they manufacture parts for Glycine and other Swiss Watch companies. While I believe that Gary was told this, of course we have no way to actually verify the statement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> According to Gary, Lugyou manufactures San Martin watches. Lugyou also produces and sells watches under the Lugyou and Cronos brands, with Cronos being the newer brand because westerners don't seem to like the name Lugyou. They also manufacture and sell ILW brand watches. The name Cronos actually comes from a viewer of the I Like Watches 2 channel.
> 
> Anyway, in several of the videos, Gary states that a representative from Lugyou told him they manufacture parts for Glycine and other Swiss Watch companies. While I believe that Gary was told this, of course we have no way to actually verify the statement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, sounds about right, I knew the first part. I like his channels a lot.

I don't see why I wouldn't believe them. I think a San Martin is on-par with entry-level Swiss (besides movement). And we all know Glycine, Tissot and basically every other European automatic watch sub~$1000 source most/all of the (non-movement) parts from somewhere in Asia/China. So it makes total sense to me that the LGY/San Martin factory are one that produce parts for the Swiss market.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> According to Gary, Lugyou manufactures San Martin watches. Lugyou also produces and sells watches under the Lugyou and Cronos brands, with Cronos being the newer brand because westerners don't seem to like the name Lugyou. They also manufacture and sell ILW brand watches. The name Cronos actually comes from a viewer of the I Like Watches 2 channel.
> 
> Anyway, in several of the videos, Gary states that a representative from Lugyou told him they manufacture parts for Glycine and other Swiss Watch companies. While I believe that Gary was told this, of course we have no way to actually verify the statement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's very possible Lugyou produces both for themselves and Swiss brands. Almost a year ago, there was a fascinating article in The Verge about small startups setting up shop on (where else?) AliExpress putting out headphones and earbuds for $25 that have the sound quality of hi-fi gear that is much more expensive.

Here's a link to the article. It's well worth a read, and there are more than a few parallels to this topic.









 The wonderful world of Chinese hi-fi


The best pair of $20 earbuds you’ll ever buy




www.theverge.com





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

@No1VIPER This is what happens when you're being selfish doing long shifts helping homeless people in stead of making YouTube videos. Someone beats you to it!






I kid, pls keep doing your job


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> @No1VIPER This is what happens when you're being selfish doing long shifts helping homeless people in stead of making YouTube videos. Someone beats you to it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn it  I'll have to get to it now I'm off. I've got a few new watches I need to do reviews for.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Steeldive Barakuda:








197.34US $ 67% OFF|STEELDIVE 1952T Barracuda 300m Diver Watch Automatic NH35 Sapphire Mechanical Automatic Watch Men C3 Luminous Men's Watches Dive|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















If it had smaller lugs, a sapphire bezel & no-date, it would have been perfect


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Damn it  I'll have to get to it now I'm off. I've got a few new watches I need to do reviews for.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


...including the Corgeut Aqua Terra, right? Right? Right???


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kakefe said:


> thanks for the info..I also saw it but st2130 case is 40mm vs 38mm..How is the L2L measurement?


The downside of the first watch you asked about, is for almost $90, it contains a Tongji movement.









Anyone heard or know of this watch from aliexpress?


This one? https://www.good-stuffs.com/1963-re-issue-China-Air-Force-1st-automatic-wristwatch-ST2130_p_629.htmlYep, that's the one! I don't like the prices much, but that's a pretty watch. Thanks! Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive Barakuda:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn't expecting that! Looks cool. Think the 'Mamba Out' looks a bit better as far as Barakuda goes (but that name..)

Also, what sub-$200 watch has a sapphire bezel? I think ceramic is nice as is.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This is a rather nice-looking ana-digi. It will be under $11 in the sale.








13.99US $ 30% OFF|SANDA New Luxury Sport Men Quartz Watch Casual Style Military Watches Men Waterproof S Shock Male Clock relogio masculino 3004|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> View attachment 15411113
> Found this on Good-Stuff. Has anyone seen it on AliExpress?


If you


john_marston said:


> Wasn't expecting that! Looks cool. Think the 'Mamba Out' looks a bit better as far as Barakuda goes (but that name..)
> 
> Also, what sub-$200 watch has a sapphire bezel? I think ceramic is nice as is.


The saw tooth bezel looks very sharp!


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

New release from Steedive I believe :
Wholesale New Arrival 2020! SD1958 Steeldive Watch Black Green Blue Color NH35 Automatic Watch 200m Water Resistant Dive Watch From m.alibaba.com


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

SylvainGnx said:


> New release from Steedive I believe :
> Wholesale New Arrival 2020! SD1958 Steeldive Watch Black Green Blue Color NH35 Automatic Watch 200m Water Resistant Dive Watch From m.alibaba.com
> View attachment 15412773


It is a shame that they don't have a bracelet option

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video for the AliExpress Sale is up on my YouTube channel now.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

RavenWindrunner said:


> The saw tooth bezel looks very sharp!


It's totally fine. I have the regular FFF Steeldive (same case).


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This steeldive is very nice


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

SylvainGnx said:


> New release from Steedive I believe :
> Wholesale New Arrival 2020! SD1958 Steeldive Watch Black Green Blue Color NH35 Automatic Watch 200m Water Resistant Dive Watch From m.alibaba.com
> View attachment 15412773


The lume application on the dial looks pretty poor. Not superluminova BGW9, some other darker blue option.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I just couldn't resist.
I got the Sugess Panda chronograph as soon as the sale started. 
After all these sales, I cannot really understand how the coupons and codes are applied, since in different shops you get different price cuts having the same coupons. So, what I usually do these days, I just add to cart the watch I want from multiple stores and check one by one which is cheaper. 
Initially I was going for the swan neck movement, since it was just 5 euros more expensive...well that wasn't 100% accurate since that was the case in the stores that had the goose neck which brought it down to 140 euros.
Three other stores that had only the normal version allowed the application of more select coupons and I got the simple version for *118.91 euros*. I think this is a good deal for this watch!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

How to get good discounts with coupons part 3.

This kind of coupons, the full red coupons, are only available during sales and special events on Aliexpress. 
Ever wonder what all this coins you can collect are good for? You exchange them for coupons. 








In the app go to coin and coupons and if you there click on coupon exchange, you will land on a page that looks like this:









Don't bother with the half red/half white selected coupons, you should be able to pick them up at other moments/other corners of ali without spending coins for it.

You want those full red coupons that are only available during sales. In my screenshot they are blacked out as not available. There are limited and other users pick them up quickly. Don't worry every full hour a new limited set of coupons is released and then the page should look like this:









See, that is some substantial discount there available. Makes your $80+ watch $ 10 cheaper. 
You dream watch is just $78? Buy a watch strap at the same time, you are over $79 and eligible for that discount. 
If you get all three coupons and want to buy a lot of things - add your items in groups worth $79, $50, and $15. Buy them separately and you will save $19. These coupons don't stack. If you buy it all together at one time for $144 you will use only the $10.

These coupons are a bit difficult to get, you have to hurry up. In the first hours of the sale they will be gone within seconds. Try your luck every full hour. Later during the sale it becomes a bit easier to get them, as every user can only pick up one of each and the competition becomes less fierce.

Happy coupon hunting my friends.


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Hello

Is this a Mingzhu DG2813 movement?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

it looks like a 2813 or a 3804


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> How to get good discounts with coupons part 3.
> 
> This kind of coupons, the full red coupons, are only available during sales and special events on Aliexpress.
> Ever wonder what all this coins you can collect are good for? You exchange them for coupons.
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with this watch?

£192.52 32%OFF | 2018 NDESS Automatic watch Mens Watches miyota 9015 mechanical Watches Men Steel Military Army Watches Male Business Wrist watch








US $248.4 31% OFF|2018 NDESS Automatic watch Mens Watches miyota 9015 mechanical Watches Men Steel Military Army Watches Male Business Wrist watch|wristwatch military|wristwatch menswristwatch mens automatic - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ah man, just couldn't help myself and picked up an Phyldia Speedmaster in the sale plus coupon for €120,- !

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice price !!!


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I have found a quartz homage to the Seamaster. I think the quality is relatively low but I think it's the first time I see one.

€18.78 43% de réduction|BEN NEVIS mode cadran bleu foncé montres à Quartz hommes 2020 calendrier affichage étanche de luxe haut marque Horloges Mannen | AliExpress


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this watch?
> 
> £192.52 32%OFF | 2018 NDESS Automatic watch Mens Watches miyota 9015 mechanical Watches Men Steel Military Army Watches Male Business Wrist watch
> 
> ...


Lmao. Neds = chavs in Scotland. Wearing that watch in Scotland would be an absolute pisstake 😂


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Lmao. Neds = chavs in Scotland. Wearing that watch in Scotland would be an absolute pisstake


I didn't know that 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Shug (Jun 19, 2016)

NED - Non Educated Delinquent 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Try your luck every full hour. Later during the sale it becomes a bit easier to get them, as every user can only pick up one of each and the competition becomes less fierce.


good tip



john_marston said:


> Lmao. Neds = chavs in Scotland. Wearing that watch in Scotland would be an absolute pisstake 😂


jic (just in case ) : Chav - Wikipedia


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Another Speedmaster homage with a VK movement:

€ 70,26 10%OFF | Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel Strap bracelet black








US $72.0 20% OFF|Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel Strap bracelet black|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Ah man, just couldn't help myself and picked up an Phyldia Speedmaster in the sale plus coupon for €120,- !
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


I couldn't resist ordering one at this price either.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I couldn't resist ordering one at this price either.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


For the specs you get with this watch that is what I call insane value for money!

Did you get the traditional or tin tin dial?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> For the specs you get with this watch that is what I call insane value for money!
> 
> Did you get the traditional or tin tin dial?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


The traditional one. I already have 2 watches with the ST1901 as well 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> The traditional one. I already have 2 watches with the ST1901 as well
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Traditional one for me too. This will be my first mechanical chrono which made it even more of a no brainer! 

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

What payment method do you guys usually use on AliExpress? I noticed PayPal wasn't an option but I could use any credit card. I'm in the US is that matters.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> Traditional one for me too. This will be my first mechanical chrono which made it even more of a no brainer!
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Just bought the last tintin with logo they had in stock for $131 (because of you !).

That would not be an issue if it wasn't the 6th watch ordered today...


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> Ah man, just couldn't help myself and picked up an Phyldia Speedmaster in the sale plus coupon for €120,- !
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


Link?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tone1298 said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Tone1298 said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

This sale is impressive, much better than last summer sale or even 1111.

The steeldive/addies flieger with the Nh35 movement can be found for €51. On 1111 I paid €78 if I remember well. Make sure you select the sterile dial. If you have no issues with a date window this is a no brainer, there is no bezel, no chapter ring, no applied indices - so nothing can go wrong in the Ali lottery of watch buying. The lume is truly amazing, specially for that price.








Automatic Mechanical Men's watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Pilot watch1940 Leather Waterproof automatic watch men








73.8US $ 59% OFF|Addiesdive Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Nh35 Pilot Watch Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The San Martin 62mas, lumed bezel, metal bracelet, sapphire was still over €180 on summer sale, but now this €156.







San Martin 62MAS Diver Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Men Mechanical Watches 200M Waterproof Luminous 2019 Sport Relojes








319.0US $ |San Martin 62mas Diver Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Men Mechanical Watches 200m Waterproof Luminous 2019 Sport Relojes - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The 38mm Merkur Conqueror, homage to the historic first Seiko Alpinist, never had a big discount. Nh38 movement, which means no ghost date position, cool. Was just about €200 during the Summer Sale like it always cost. Now it's €161 with added coupons in the checkout. 








Pilot Watch Men 100M Diver Mechanical Wristwatch 38mm Automatic Watches Mens Sport Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Wristwatch








US $455.94 |Pilot Watch Men 100M Diver Mechanical Wristwatch 38mm Automatic Watches Mens Sport Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





And as other had already pointed out those seagull 1963 are at an all time low discount. For an edhk style star trek logo I paid €155 during summer sale, now they are €131. On non sale days they ask for about €170. I am really tempted to get this green variant. 








€ 170,02 51%OFF | RED STAR Limited edition Green 1963 Men Military chronograph Mechanical Watches 38mm Pilot Air Force Chronograph with Gooseneck





AliExpress - Online Shopping for Popular Electronics, Fashion, Home & Garden, Toys & Sports, Automobiles and More.


Online shopping for the latest electronics, fashion, phone accessories, computer electronics, toys, home&garden, home appliances, tools, home improvement and more.




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I can't decide do I buy two watches and get the white dial didun Nautilus homage and the steeldive comex or buy one watch and go with the phylida speedmaster. Oh the choices!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> I can't decide do I buy two watches and get the white dial didun Nautilus homage and the steeldive comex or buy one watch and go with the phylida speedmaster. Oh the choices!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or option 3 - buy all of them 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Another Speedmaster homage with a VK movement:
> 
> € 70,26 10%OFF | Chronograph 40mm watch luminous hands japan VKmiyota quartz black dial steel Strap bracelet black
> 
> ...


Problem with this item and how it is described is that you cannot be sure what kind of movement you will get as there is no VKmiyota movement.

It can be the trusted and beloved Seiko Vk mechaquartz with that 5 ticks per second swep of the chrono hand or a Miyota movement. And the coolness of a random unspecified miyota chrono movement can vary. From cool to meh, from sweeping mecha chrono hands to one step per second quartz ticks.

Few weeks ago a similar advertised chrono came up in the thread here. One user reported that they got a watch with a one ticks per second miyoto movement. 
The "vk" was probably just added in a process of keyword spamming and the seller might don't know the difference. Try to ask and clarify before buying.

My guess is - you get the look, the right proportion of the bezel which Corgeut doesn't got right, but probably not a Vk movement.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Or option 3 - buy all of them
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


I could have put money on someone saying that!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

pedro0223 said:


> What payment method do you guys usually use on AliExpress? I noticed PayPal wasn't an option but I could use any credit card. I'm in the US is that matters.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I use my credit card and have no trust issues to give a Chinese company my details.

Don't know how it is for an American, heard your country loves trade boycotts and has targeted China.
Or you might have to give your bank a notice that you intent to use your card internationally. There might be some over sensitive regio block by your bank to protect customers from potential fraud.


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

spacecat said:


> I use my credit card and have no trust issues to give a Chinese company my details.
> 
> Don't know how it is for an American, heard your country loves trade boycotts and has targeted China.
> Or you might have to give your bank a notice that you intent to use your card internationally. There might be some over sensitive regio block by your bank to protect customers from potential fraud.


Ha, I wasn't really worried about that aspect, just curious as you mentioned in your reply that my bank might flag the transaction.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

I just don't know what to buy. I have three on the way already and the deals are minimal. Probably not buying anything but some cheapoes. Now, if I could find a reasonable facsimile of a digital g-shock complete with decent water protection I might be encouraged.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Yeah, sounds about right, I knew the first part. I like his channels a lot.
> 
> I don't see why I wouldn't believe them. I think a San Martin is on-par with entry-level Swiss (besides movement). And we all know Glycine, Tissot and basically every other European automatic watch sub~$1000 source most/all of the (non-movement) parts from somewhere in Asia/China. So it makes total sense to me that the LGY/San Martin factory are one that produce parts for the Swiss market.


I bought one of those Cronos watches on Ebay last night after watching his Lume contest video on his youtube channel


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

So, here are the watches I bought during this sale along with the price I paid so that you can see what kind of deal you guys can get :

Phylida Speedmaster Tintin (V2 dial) :
$131,05 with 12MAREDUC828 coupon

Pagani Design PD1662 Batman :
$63,23 shipped from EU with FES10 coupon

Seagull 819.612 :
$100,5, no coupon added (I just forgot)

Corgeut Aqua Terra :
$56,49 with 7MAREDUC828 coupon

The other two I bought are Steeldives from Alibaba SD1996 for $89,50 and SD1970 for $77,50.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> 171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Just ordered one with the sterile tintin dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I m lookin for a didun coupon maybe someone have ?

Do you know a good homage for a nautilus ?

Thanx


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

spacecat said:


> This sale is impressive, much better than last summer sale or even 1111.
> 
> The steeldive/addies flieger with the Nh35 movement can be found for €51. On 1111 I paid €78 if I remember well. Make sure you select the sterile dial. If you have no issues with a date window this is a no brainer, there is no bezel, no chapter ring, no applied indices - so nothing can go wrong in the Ali lottery of watch buying. The lume is truly amazing, specially for that price.
> 
> ...


Thank you, just ordered another watch I don't need.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hruodland Bronze AP Compressor Diver Homage was recently released.








588.0US $ |Cronos Hruodland Bronze Luxury Men Watch 9015 Movement Sapphire Crystal Rubber Band Diving 200m See Through Back|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

spacecat said:


> This sale is impressive, much better than last summer sale or even 1111.
> 
> The steeldive/addies flieger with the Nh35 movement can be found for €51. On 1111 I paid €78 if I remember well. Make sure you select the sterile dial. If you have no issues with a date window this is a no brainer, there is no bezel, no chapter ring, no applied indices - so nothing can go wrong in the Ali lottery of watch buying. The lume is truly amazing, specially for that price.
> 
> ...


I also want one of the 1963 chronos but cannot decide if blue, green or beige 

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Also, San Martin SN0076G Nautilus





San Martin复刻精钢机械手表男潜水表夜光鹦鹉螺钢带蓝宝石SN076G-淘宝网


欢迎前来淘宝网实力旺铺，选购San Martin复刻精钢机械手表男潜水表夜光鹦鹉螺钢带蓝宝石SN076G,想了解更多San Martin复刻精钢机械手表男潜水表夜光鹦鹉螺钢带蓝宝石SN076G，请进入sanmartinwatch的军魂手表定制实力旺铺，更多商品任你选购




item.taobao.com













































































































Specsheet:
Model No.：SN0076G
Movement：PT5000/SW200
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Case diameter: 42mm（Bezel: 38mm）（Excluding Crown）
Thickness: 11mm（Including glass）
Lug gap: 13mm
Glass: Sapphire Glass
Lume：Blue BGW-9
Crown: Screw-down
Caseback: Screw-down
Water Resistance: 200M


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Do you know if aquanaut homage exists ?


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Also, San Martin SN0076G Nautilus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How thin is the real nautilus? 11mm seems quite good for a hommage

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Do you know if aquanaut homage exists ?


Phylida & Bliger sell them.



kovy71 said:


> How thin is the real nautilus? 11mm seems quite good for a hommage
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


The OG 70s Nautilus was 7.6mm while the Modern Iteration is 8.3mm.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Merkur is about to release a column wheel chrono soon. Seems promising.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I have been looking in


jhdscript said:


> Do you know if aquanaut homage exists ?


The only one that has a nice silicon strap as the original is the LGXIGE which is unfortunately quartz. The rest don't have nice straps.
I have been looking around a lot and all the automatics are fakes, without an option for a sterile dial.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This sale is so good! It's too tempting I'll probably pick something up.

I kinda feel duped buying my 1963 at £158 a few weeks ago but now it's £122! I did get sapphire over acrylic, but still.

Sea-Gulls actually discounted (might get the rose-gold Tangente ~£92). Saw some Cadisens dirt cheap (£29 for the Lamda, £37 for their NH35 sapphire one). Steeldive submariners for about £60 with all the good specs.
Didn't find the Steeldive flieger at €51 like @spacecat said.. Maybe I need to master the coupon game.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> I m lookin for a didun coupon maybe someone have ?
> 
> Do you know a good homage for a nautilus ?
> 
> Thanx











US $70.56 51% OFF|Bliger 40mm Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Luxury Brand Square Watch Case Auto Date Sapphire Glass Luminous Wristwatch Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

thanx viper but it s a nautilus and i m looking for an aquanaut


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> thanx viper but it s a nautilus and i m looking for an aquanaut


You asked "Do you know a good homage for a nautilus?"

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Yes i go wrong that why i post a new post with looking for aquanaut homage but thanx for your help


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Yes i go wrong that why i post a new post with looking for aquanaut homage but thanx for your help


Oh ok. Here you go then.








69.0US $ 40% OFF|100m Water Resistant 40mm PHYLIDA Blue Men Aquanaut Homage Watch JAPAN MIYOTA Automatic Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Hmm I was gonna buy a Seagull on the app for ~£89 after I clicked some coupons. Went away for maybe 30min. And now I come back and I can't seem to get it under £103? 

Smh why are you like this AliExpress


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Also, San Martin SN0076G Nautilus


Is this one on Ali? I could not find it


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Apologies if this strays too far away from watches and into political opinions. I can remove if necessary. I have seen a lot of manufacturers producing Red Khanjar/Qaboos (Oman) dial watches. I know that in the Rolex collecting world they are very desirable due to their rarity and history. If an individual has a connection the the country I can see why they would want to get one of these homages. I also appreciate that some people just like the look (I am in this camp myself). However as a British person I can't help feeling owning and wearing one of these would be in poor taste given the often unsavoury nature of British involvement in Oman over the years and the integral link between these acts and the watches the homages are based on. I am intrigued to hear what others think. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

I m planning to buy panda during this sale .I found these 2 Any comparison of these 2.. which one is recommended more ? P.Paulin vs Sugess ?

16 093,95 руб. 54%OFF | Pilot Watch Men Mechanical Hand Wind Wristwatches Seagull 1963 Chronograph Watch Mens Stainless Steel Acrylic Luminous Watch New https://a.aliexpress.com/_eKMoJV

Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons Your 76,74 руб. in coupons are here! https://a.aliexpress.com/_etvM2L


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kakefe said:


> I m planning to buy panda during this sale .I found these 2 Any comparison of these 2.. which one is recommended more ? P.Paulin vs Sugess ?
> 
> 16 093,95 руб. 54%OFF | Pilot Watch Men Mechanical Hand Wind Wristwatches Seagull 1963 Chronograph Watch Mens Stainless Steel Acrylic Luminous Watch New https://a.aliexpress.com/_eKMoJV
> 
> Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons Your 76,74 руб. in coupons are here! https://a.aliexpress.com/_etvM2L


I can't talk about the Pierre Paulin, but I have the Sugess and I'm really loving it so far. Not had it long. But I included it in my latest AliExpress Sale recommendations video, if you want to see what it's like. I don't have a full review yet though.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

I watched P. Paulin review here in youtube..
Seem also solid like sugess ..


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

588.0US $ |San Martin Men Watch Original Design Mop Dial Dive Octopus Pt5000 316l Stainless Steel Mechanical Watch 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Any thoughts on this one? Looks original!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow, they now have the bue HKED 1963 too. Maybe should have waited. Really loving all these 1963 variants. But still happy with my beige/black 'HKED'









189.31US $ 65% OFF|Red Star Men Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatches 1901 Seagull Movement Mens Watch 3D Acrylic & Sapphire Blue Swan neck 1963|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Didn't find the Steeldive flieger at €51 like @spacecat said.. Maybe I need to master the coupon game.


This is the store where I saw this offer.
€ 62,44 60%OFF | Automatic Mechanical Men's watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Pilot watch1940 Leather Waterproof automatic watch men








68.4US $ 62% OFF|Addiesdive Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Nh35 Pilot Watch Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Addies and steeldive are basically the same, you can select the black no logo version.









On the item page you have to click on Get Now to check what kind of discount the sellers offers.









If you click on that you should land on this page, make sure you have plenty of balance with selected coupons. Just keep always clicking on them if you see them somewhere. See, I have piled up a rather useless big amount of balance. 5 euro something or 3 $2 selected coupons should be enough to collect for this deal.









If go now to the check out it will look like that for me









The - 5.20€ came from collecting 3 $2 selected coupons.
The - 6.20€ come from a full red coupon $7 discount for orders over $50. This coupon you can get every full hour at the coupon center. I posted a walktrough yesterday.

If you still don't get my price, please post a screenshot of your check out summary.

In the end it checks out for me at 49 Euros, that is an incredible price. I have this watch, love it, gains under 1.5 per day, lume is impressive.

I have no idea where that - 2.12€ instant off come from. Maybe it is because I follow the store or because I am a platinum member. The platinum membership might have also an influence on what kind of full red coupons I am able to collect. I have little knowledge how the membership grades influence the final price. 









One final warning regarding coupons. Once you got that "$7 off $50 order" or "$10 off $79 order" coupons or know the $15 off $150 code it becomes much more harder to resist to buy another watch you don't really need.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> This is the store where I saw this offer.
> € 62,44 60%OFF | Automatic Mechanical Men's watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Pilot watch1940 Leather Waterproof automatic watch men
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great price. If I didn't already have the bronze version I'd definitely get one.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

FYI about the Speedmaster Tintin homage by Phylida,
It seems that, thanks to all of us asking them to swap in the non-red tachy bezel,
There's now a more accurate version, so no need to message them anymore 









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Wow, they now have the bue HKED 1963 too. Maybe should have waited. Really loving all these 1963 variants. But still happy with my beige/black 'HKED'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had to set myself a limit - only one seagull '63 variant every half year. And
So I will look at this again on 11.11.










And with that level of self discipline I deserve to collect all the colours. ?


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

Kieranz said:


> So I need your collective wisdom. I have been considering getting a steel dive no date sub. The one with the comex style dial. I keep hearing things about their bracelets being terrible. What are they actually like? Is it just that they are not as good as other brands or are they really so bad that you just end up junking them?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I only have the blue turtle on a bracelet, howeve rit seems perfectly functional for the price point. Certainly as good or better than what you get on an orient under 250$ .


----------



## Gavinr2 (Feb 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I do think they are some of the best Chinese brands at the moment, yes. Especially the ones sub-$150. You just can't beat them at that price. They are generally well-assembled. The fact they have good lume and tested water resistance is indicative that they're not just slapping these together like many ~$50 homage watches on Ali. San Martin factories make cases for Swiss brands like Glycine, so they know what they're doing. The parts are good, all they have to do is assemble them correctly. Especially with NH35, I think they'll last a very long time.
> 
> Steeldive doesn't seem to be as refined as San Martin*, but that is reflected in the price. They are generally quite a bit cheaper, and I actually think Steeldive is better bang-for-buck. A lot of San Martin's nicer offerings are in the $250-350 range, at which point it would perhaps be more sensible to get a 'Swiss Made' with ETA-2824 from Glycine or Tissot or something. But get what you like. If you spend $300 on a San Martin, you're gonna get something very nice, and on-par with an entry-'Swiss'.
> 
> * depends on the SD model, I believe their SKX homage can have a wonky crown, the SD1952 sometimes has a rough bezel, and all of their bracelets are a tier below SM. But I don't think any of these are issues that compromise durability.


I have to agree that I find the price to quality quotient to be best around the 100- 150 range. I have had my eye on some of the nicer high beat SMs for a while but usually defer to that same logic that 300 gets you a new Glycine or maybe a used Hamilton or Steinhart and go the Saiss route. I usually use resale value as the prevailing logic( not to mention QC) but considering I had a new Steinhart with warranty issues last year amd none of my Chinese purchases troubled me QC might just be luck of the draw wherever one buys As far as resale I just paid close to retail for a used SM bronze Pam homage becasue nobody had any left. So that hints that resale isn't a big decider either. So I guess just buy the one that grabs your fancy the most and hope for the best!!!


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Beautiful


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> FYI about the Speedmaster Tintin homage by Phylida,
> It seems that, thanks to all of us asking them to swap in the non-red tachy bezel,
> There's now a more accurate version, so no need to message them anymore
> 
> ...


Just sent them a note to change my order to this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> FYI about the Speedmaster Tintin homage by Phylida,
> It seems that, thanks to all of us asking them to swap in the non-red tachy bezel,
> There's now a more accurate version, so no need to message them anymore
> 
> ...


That is the exact one I bought yesterday for $131, what a bargain !

By the way, I thought it was the last one in stock but that was apparently just a nice trick to make people place their order since it came back in stock a few hours later...


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

So I pulled the trigger and picked this up. I can't believe that it only cost £28.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Link?


Kieranz said:


> So I pulled the trigger and picked this up. I can't believe that it only cost £28.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Camaro95 said:


> Link?


￡36.65 21％ Off | DIDUN Hot top marque de luxe montre hommes automatique mode en acier inoxydable mâle horlogemain 2019








58.79US $ 51% OFF|Top Brand Luxury DIDUN 2022 Men Automatic Mechanical Sports Watches Male Military Steel Luminous Hand Nautilus Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

thatmofo said:


> FYI about the Speedmaster Tintin homage by Phylida,
> It seems that, thanks to all of us asking them to swap in the non-red tachy bezel,
> There's now a more accurate version, so no need to message them anymore


Let's ask them to make the "Racing" dial next, because I'd totally buy one.











spacecat said:


> I have no idea where that - 2.12€ instant off come from.


For paying with cc. Thanks for the guide, it is super helpful.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Is there a seller/version of the 1963 you guys can recommend?

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Poerger said:


> Is there a seller/version of the 1963 you guys can recommend?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


My favourites are the Red Star colour variants. They do the HKED colours, a nice green one, and others. The original is a classic too, of course.

If you want a more sporty panda, the Sugess looks very nice (but it's not a 1963 anymore, it's its own thing with custom dial and hands)

I don't think there is a particular seller that's best. I never really hear about QC issues on 1963s. I'd just get the cheapest.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> And with that level of self discipline I deserve to collect all the colours.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

konax said:


> Let's ask them to make the "Racing" dial next, because I'd totally buy one.


I've been using the image search in the app a lot lately. It's scary.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Any promo codes working for people who've made an order before?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Camaro95 said:


> I've been using the image search in the app a lot lately. It's scary.


Tried it with a selfie?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Camaro95 said:


> I've been using the image search in the app a lot lately. It's scary.





Camaro95 said:


> I've been using the image search in the app a lot lately. It's scary.


Tried it with a selfie?


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

StephenR said:


> Tried it with a selfie?


Oh Lord no. I don't want to break aliexpress.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Camaro95 said:


> Oh Lord no. I don't want to break aliexpress.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Tried it with a selfie?


After you said this I had no choice but to try. This is what was suggested.








Other items included posters of Ryan gosling. But also this









Overall I think that could have been far worse. I imagine any man with a beard or stubble would get similar results tbh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

spacecat said:


> One final warning regarding coupons. Once you got that "$7 off $50 order" or "$10 off $79 order" coupons or know the $15 off $150 code it becomes much more harder to resist to buy another watch you don't really need.


Thank you for the helpful guide, it finally made me to pull the trigger on the San Martin MarineMaster homage. I add an hint - before you purchase the red, special sale coupons, google for a promo code. I purchased the $7 off coupon and then found a code that gave an discount over 10$. Then I found out, that you can not use the promo code and special coupon together, you have choose one of them. So in the end I did not have use for the coupon.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

interesting lol


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Kieranz said:


> After you said this I had no choice but to try. This is what was suggested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, you should be happy with that... except for the second one... but I guess you can just say that no algorithm is perfect...


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

There is something weird happening which is why the sale seems so great. The select coupon has a bug which let's you click it hundreds of time and get hundreds of dollars in coupons. Then you can use a large portion of it (about 15% of purchase price) on purchases over $50. As a result the prices are too low and the seller has to bear it. I had two of my orders cancelled (seller requested me to cancel) because the price was too low. Both were on $400 watches each having almost $60 extra off on top of sale price. FYI


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Has someone tried these Addies divers?

€ 37,12 67%OFF | ADDIES Dive Watch ...n's Watches
https://a.aliexpress.com/_dVtNob8


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

cuica said:


> Has someone tried these Addies divers?
> 
> € 37,12 67%OFF | ADDIES Dive Watch ...n's Watches
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_dVtNob8


That almost seems too cheap. Also it's 44mm.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That almost seems too cheap. Also it's 44mm.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Cheaper because they are quartz I suppose

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

madmak said:


> There is something weird happening which is why the sale seems so great. The select coupon has a bug which let's you click it hundreds of time and get hundreds of dollars in coupons. Then you can use a large portion of it (about 15% of purchase price) on purchases over $50. As a result the prices are too low and the seller has to bear it. I had two of my orders cancelled (seller requested me to cancel) because the price was too low. Both were on $400 watches each having almost $60 extra off on top of sale price. FYI


That explains why I was able to get almost 30 eur off today with select coupons on my San Martin purchase. I guess they will cancel the order then. We'll see.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

That explains a lot what happened with some stores having much higher discounts than others...the sugess I got was 151,18 euros in the store before coupons/discounts and I paid 118.91 euros. 32.27 euros is a very big discount. It is marked as shipped so I guess it is ok.
I spent also ~25 euros on 8 straps that I will probably not use 
I will probably get the Shanghai 8120 reissue as well and then for the first time in 2 years I will have no more watches left to get in my list (!!!). Unless of course a nice aquanaut homage with a curved silicon strap and automatic movement becomes available.
It's weird not wanting to get anything else...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Is there a seller/version of the 1963 you guys can recommend?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


I've seen good results out of tourbillion watch store




__





seagull 1963 - Buy seagull 1963 with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality seagull 1963 with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com





but like the other guy said, I haven't seen many QC issues on the 1963, so just find the best price....I think the store above is pretty good price wise, if not the cheapest


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I too just pulled the trigger - on a red star 1963 for round about 125 USD. Seems cheap enough 

I opted for the acryl version in 38mm, since it should be the most "original". And of course because of the acrylic dome


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone have the Steeldive PUCK?

I just ordered one. A shot in the dark, as I've read no reviews about it, other than the short customer blurbs there on Ali X.









246.18US $ |Diver Watch 1000m Automatic Skx007 Nh35 Sapphire Crystal - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> and then for the first time in 2 years I will have no more watches left to get in my list (!!!). Unless of course a nice aquanaut homage with a curved silicon strap and automatic movement becomes available.
> It's weird not wanting to get anything else...


Same here. Feels strange (but doesn't feel bad!) 

[edit] until of course San Martin release their Monster homage... but they've been announcing it for so long maybe it won't be in 2020


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Hey @mougino tu aurais pas un bel hommage automatique a l'aquanaut ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Hey @mougino tu aurais pas un bel hommage automatique a l'aquanaut ?


Phylida ? 40 mm, sapphire, Miyota 8215








69.0US $ 40% OFF|100m Water Resistant 40mm PHYLIDA Blue Men Aquanaut Homage Watch JAPAN MIYOTA Automatic Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












(existe aussi en stérile)


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

oui j'ai vu mais le souci c est que pas de strap caoutchouc et hyper epaisse :-(


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I think all bets are on LGXIGE...they got out in the market a cheap sufficient quality nautilus homage with a 4Hz movement and 5 bar water resistance, so I believe they are able to do it if they get to it.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

LGXIGE aquanaut are all in quartz :-(


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> That almost seems too cheap. Also it's 44mm.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


The quartz versions are 40mm.
I had a Reginald that was 20€ and was very decent for the price. If these are a little bit better with a screw down crown they are worth the price.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

489.0US $ |San Martin Diver Stainless Steel Sandblasting Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Sapphire Luminous Water Resistant Metal Bracelet|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














Ordered this one - my first San Martin. Got it for $165 after the coupon hack. Let's see if this one ships. Unique device -has the PT5000 high beat movement which is supposedly Chronometre certified and extremely thin. The watch is 44mm wide by at 12.5mm is quite slim for a 200m dive watch. Also has sandblasted finish, which looks interesting.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

By the way, if you follow San Martin store, you get a price that is $5 lower.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

The more I lookt at it, the more I like the Seiko Turtles Dawn Grey and Nemo. Unfortunately, they decided these color schemes were not worth a non-limited production (true for the Blue Lagoon too). Why don't the usual suspects (Heimdallr, San Martin, Steeldive) sell watches with these color schemes ? They already have all it takes, and it shouldn't bother Seiko as the don't want to sell more of these. I would definitely buy a watch with these colors at a reasonnable price.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Any one know of a good mini turtle automatic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Seagull ST2130 1963 
Got this one from taobao along with other goodies.This watch is also available in aliexpress albeit with higher price.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Does anyone have the Steeldive PUCK?
> 
> I just ordered one. A shot in the dark, as I've read no reviews about it, other than the short customer blurbs there on Ali X.
> 
> ...


Love it. Just the bracelet could be a bit more tight. Also the lumen is just ok-ish.

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

madmak said:


> There is something weird happening which is why the sale seems so great. The select coupon has a bug which let's you click it hundreds of time and get hundreds of dollars in coupons. Then you can use a large portion of it (about 15% of purchase price) on purchases over $50. As a result the prices are too low and the seller has to bear it. I had two of my orders cancelled (seller requested me to cancel) because the price was too low. Both were on $400 watches each having almost $60 extra off on top of sale price. FYI


I don't know if it's a bug. A lot of the stores allowed like 2 USD off every 15 USD purchased, so those keep stacking (that's how the San Martin store is setup) plus a lot of people got a different type of coupon taking off 10 USD off anything over 100 or so. All in all you have much bigger discount than usual.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

All in all this sale is great though, whatever reason the coupons are all stacking so much, I managed to get the nh35 bronze San Martin pilot watch with a customized back for 200 cad. The discounts basically made the customized back free, and took an additional 15 cad off the watch price.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

RavenWindrunner said:


> I don't know if it's a bug. A lot of the stores allowed like 2 USD off every 15 USD purchased, so those keep stacking (that's how the San Martin store is setup) plus a lot of people got a different type of coupon taking off 10 USD off anything over 100 or so. All in all you have much bigger discount than usual.


2 sellers contacted me saying its a bug and asking to cancel the order. on large ticket items it takes 60-70 dollars off.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

madmak said:


> 2 sellers contacted me saying its a bug and asking to cancel the order. on large ticket items it takes 60-70 dollars off.


I don't know if it is a bug. I believe that Ali could have sorted a bug out in no time. Most probably the sellers opted for such discounts as promotion without realizing the implications of activating such a feature with their products pricing. If most of your products are in the 10-20 Euro range with some exceptions up to 50 it works pretty well. If you have expensive products, users could use such discounts. Even if coupons are not so easy available, most of us could convert coins for getting the same coupons.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Bug or not, it can be used to bargain with the seller on a price.

I bought the Sugess panda chrono for £128 yesterday, by applying ~10 identical free coupons of £1.56 (spamming the free coupon button). I guess that if I brought the price down by £50 I would have been rejected by the seller. Today the purchase went through and I was given a tracking number 









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice price


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Got the black leather strap I ordered for my ‘HKED’ red star 1963.

really love it like this. Makes it a bit more dressy and makes the dial ‘pop’ more. It also oddly makes the watch ever so slightly more legible, as the brown strap kinda drowns out the beige/gold colours on the dial.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

So I have 24 hours to make a choice. I need to grab 1-2 of the four watches that have been on my radar. But I am truly not sure how to decide.

First, since I saw it, I've loved the looks of Omega's Seamaster Planet Ocean "Big Blue". I also saw a picture of anything but genuine version in grey which also looked super sharp.

Thus: this catches my eye although it lacks the orange on the bezel and orange indices.








85.4US $ 30% OFF|Bliger Brand Men's Watch With Automatic Gmt Movement Date Window Sapphire Glass - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





As for the grey there is this, but needs a grey strap and the pictures don't quite seem to pop. US $67.2 40% OFF|BLIGER Men's Watch Brand Sapphire Glass DG / MIYOTA Automatic Movement Date Function Rubber Band Rotating Bezel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

I've also had my eye on this well known Carnival for quite some time. I don't have a dress watch, but I also don't have much need for one... until I do.








71.4US $ 49% OFF|Carnival Mens Automatic Mechanical Watches Top Brand Luxury Miyota Movement Genuine Leather Band Calendar Sapphire Montre Homme - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Finally, there is this Corgeut. Just a plain, beautiful watch. It's always catching my eye, but I never do seem to pull the trigger.








77.7US $ 58% OFF|Corgeut 45mm Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Business Clock Luxury Top Brand Luminous Horloges Mannen Sport Military Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I have on the way a Black Bay bronze that I ordered a month back. So I'm close to the end of my watch budget for the year. Tough choices.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Camaro95 said:


> So I have 24 hours to make a choice. I need to grab 1-2 of the four watches that have been on my radar. But I am truly not sure how to decide.
> 
> First, since I saw it, I've loved the looks of Omega's Seamaster Planet Ocean "Big Blue". I also saw a picture of anything but genuine version in grey which also looked super sharp.
> 
> ...


I'd definitely recommend the Bliger Seamster homage.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Camaro95 said:


> So I have 24 hours to make a choice. I need to grab 1-2 of the four watches that have been on my radar. But I am truly not sure how to decide.
> 
> First, since I saw it, I've loved the looks of Omega's Seamaster Planet Ocean "Big Blue". I also saw a picture of anything but genuine version in grey which also looked super sharp.
> 
> ...


The only watch I like from that choice is the Corgeut.

I find all of the others pretty terrible. And I own the Bliger Seamaster. I just don't like it and propably wouldn't like the original Seamaster aswell.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Got the black leather strap I ordered for my 'HKED' red star 1963.
> 
> really love it like this. Makes it a bit more dressy and makes the dial 'pop' more. It also oddly makes the watch ever so slightly more legible, as the brown strap kinda drowns out the beige/gold colours on the dial.


The one thing that bothers me about this watch is the big gap between the strap and the case. I can't help feeling the lug hole position on this lends itself better to a NATO than a two piece .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Camaro95 said:


> So I have 24 hours to make a choice. I need to grab 1-2 of the four watches that have been on my radar. But I am truly not sure how to decide.
> 
> First, since I saw it, I've loved the looks of Omega's Seamaster Planet Ocean "Big Blue". I also saw a picture of anything but genuine version in grey which also looked super sharp.
> 
> ...


Easy pick for the grey Omega, and the Carnival.

They grey Seamaster looks more original and cooler than the standard one (which will just look like a bit of a knockoff with its sterile dile imo). Plus, the grey one offers a Miyota movement. So if you want something that's reliable long-term always go for the Miyota.

Carnival is good value. Stainless steel, Mioyta 8xxx, sapphire glass, for sub-$50? Can't go wrong. Some of the colour options looks quite nice.

I considered that Corgeut FF in the past. But now looking at the specs and having heard some that had it, I would dodge. 45mm, mineral glass, chinese movement, only 5bar (for a dive watch)...


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Given the huge popularity of the Tudor BB 58 I am surprised the usual big players on the homage scene haven't released something similar yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice review viper !


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Kieranz said:


> The one thing that bothers me about this watch is the big gap between the strap and the case. I can't help feeling the lug hole position on this lends itself better to a NATO than a two piece .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep, I noticed this gap. I think it would improve the aesthetics slightly without the gap, but it's negligible in my eyes.

The watch is already 13-14mm thick (for a 38mm diameter), so adding a one-piece NATO would bump that up to 16-17mm. That, on the other hand, would ruin the wearability and looks for me. 
I think a NATO works well on the original version 1963, as it's more casual. I'm going for a more dressy look with the HKED dial variant.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Yep, I noticed this gap. I think it would improve the aesthetics slightly without the gap, but it's negligible in my eyes.
> 
> The watch is already 13-14mm thick (for a 38mm diameter), so adding a one-piece NATO would bump that up to 16-17mm. That, on the other hand, would ruin the wearability and looks for me.
> I think a NATO works well on the original version 1963, as it's more casual. I'm going for a more dressy look with the HKED dial variant.


I hadn't considered the thickness at all so that is a fair point well made!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

This Cronos for 172 €....you buy or not ?


















WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Easy pick for the grey Omega, and the Carnival.
> 
> They grey Seamaster looks more original and cooler than the standard one (which will just look like a bit of a knockoff with its sterile dile imo). Plus, the grey one offers a Miyota movement. So if you want something that's reliable long-term always go for the Miyota.
> 
> ...


You may want to see if you can find any reviews of that Carnival if it is on your short list. Carnival is notorious for incorrectly representing that their watches have sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Camaro95 said:


> So I have 24 hours to make a choice. I need to grab 1-2 of the four watches that have been on my radar. But I am truly not sure how to decide.
> 
> First, since I saw it, I've loved the looks of Omega's Seamaster Planet Ocean "Big Blue". I also saw a picture of anything but genuine version in grey which also looked super sharp.
> 
> ...


I would definitely avoid the Seamaster homage. Quite a few of us have reported a similar problem - the screw down crown does not screw enough and can't grab onto the crown tube. The tube strips and the crown no longer screws down. I plan to file off the tube so the crown is push pull. Other than this major flaw, my bezel action broke and free spins. Plus, as noted by another, the bracelet half links are dodgy and the split pins literally fall out. There's better choices.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just uploaded the latest review on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

Kieranz said:


> Given the huge popularity of the Tudor BB 58 I am surprised the usual big players on the homage scene haven't released something similar yet.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This might be what you are looking for.






Wholesale Steeldive SD1958 Men's Diving Watch 41mm Blue Dial Sapphire 200M Water Resistance NH35 Automatic Dive Watch Luminous From m.alibaba.com


Wholesale Steeldive SD1958 Men's Diving Watch 41mm Blue Dial Sapphire 200M Water Resistance NH35 Automatic Dive Watch Luminous from on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> This Cronos for 172 €....you buy or not ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never really understood why people want the Kanagawa wave on their watch dial. If it was on a Japanese brand, it'd be more interesting imo.

Speaking of the Chinese culturally appropriating the Japanese, I'm considering getting a wakizashi (shorter katana) off Aliexpress. Looks like you can get pretty decent quality for a couple hundred. It would also function as a home defence weapon (hence wakizashi over katana), as guns are illegal here.








179.0US $ |New Handmade 1095 Carbon Steel Blade Clay Tempered Japanese Vintage Samurai Wakizashi Sword Sharp Can Cut Tree Bamboo JPW02|sword pan|swords narutosword dao - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kieranz said:


> Given the huge popularity of the Tudor BB 58 I am surprised the usual big players on the homage scene haven't released something similar yet.


Search under '41mm automatic watch'
The best $69 I ever spent.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

He said BB 58 guys, not standard BB. 58 is 39mm diameter, slimmer case, and a more vintage design


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> He said BB 58 guys, not standard BB. 58 is 39mm diameter, slimmer case, and a more vintage design


If he don't post no pics, he gon git what he gits.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

SylvainGnx said:


> This might be what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm not bad but a few limitations in my mind. Firstly no bracelet option. secondly this is the 41mm size of the original BB not the smaller BB58 dimensions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Speaking of the Chinese culturally appropriating the Japanese [...]


Might want to open an history book or read Wikipedia pal.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Might want to open an history book or read Wikipedia pal.


It wasn't a particularly serious comment. But I'm curious to hear why the Chinese making traditional Japanese swords is not cultural appropriation. 
I probably won't reply further, though, as to not derail the thread into a history debate.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Never really understood why people want the Kanagawa wave on their watch dial. If it was on a Japanese brand, it'd be more interesting imo.
> 
> Speaking of the Chinese culturally appropriating the Japanese, I'm considering getting a wakizashi (shorter katana) off Aliexpress. Looks like you can get pretty decent quality for a couple hundred. It would also function as a home defence weapon (hence wakizashi over katana), as guns are illegal here.
> 
> ...


So this one doesn't float your boat either then?






















www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Extreme couponing 2, thanks to @spacecat I'm somewhat getting the hang of it.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> So this one doesn't float your boat either then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope. That wave capsizes my boat.
I basically never like 'artwork' on a dial. Maybe if it's subtle.

It does look pretty cool though, especially on the bronze version. Just not something I would ever buy myself.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Nope. That wave capsizes my boat.
> I basically never like 'artwork' on a dial. Maybe if it's subtle.


 fair enough

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone experience with 4px courier service? The Sugess is shipped through them, and even though I have bought numerous things from Ali, this is the first time it's been used in one of my orders.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Nope. That wave capsizes my boat.
> I basically never like 'artwork' on a dial. Maybe if it's subtle.
> 
> It does look pretty cool though, especially on the bronze version. Just not something I would ever buy myself.


I don't really like it, either, but it seems many do. More for them, I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Nope. *That wave capsizes my boat.*
> I basically never like 'artwork' on a dial. Maybe if it's subtle.


    

I guess some folks like it.
I never could quite understand "art / image" on a watch dial.

Most WISs say they hate cluttered dials, tend to like it "clean" and "legible." And yet?

Why would they opt for something that would interfere with their reading the time?
Images on dials look like decals on vans to me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I guess some folks like it.
> I never could quite understand "art / image" on a watch dial.
> 
> Most WISs say they hate cluttered dials, tend to like it "clean" and "legible." And yet?
> ...


If you don't like the Wave of Kanagawa, may I propose a nice leopard pattern?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

crAss said:


> Has anyone experience with 4px courier service? The Sugess is shipped through them, and even though I have bought numerous things from Ali, this is the first time it's been used in one of my orders.


yes. I actuallly prefer it over AliX standard shipping.
put your number into parcels tracking app/web page and you can get like 3-4 different tracking numbers for your package.
I did go about 6 days without any tracking info...frustrating...but still. it all worked out in the end. DHL took it from Customs and dropped it at my local USPS.

my packages took 3 weeks to get to Florida.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

mougino said:


> If you don't like the Wave of Kanagawa, may I propose a nice leopard pattern?


Very very subtle and extremely tasteful. Have you run this through the image search by any chance ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> Very very subtle and extremely tasteful. Have you run this through the image search by any chance ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a 1:1 homage but some ugly enough


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Kieranz said:


> Very very subtle and extremely tasteful. Have you run this through the image search by any chance ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing worthy of our interest, unfortunately.

Yes this piece is kitsch, gaudy, cheesy, whatever you name it, but it is very, very unique and important, not only because of its looks. Many reasons to actually like it. For further reading, highly recommended: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=10219676073919331&id=1441637650


----------



## eldridge214 (Aug 21, 2019)

My first venture into Ali-Xpress..

Last week I ordered some Gshock mod parts and just received a notice that I am being refunded because the vendor didn't ship in time. No problem there I guess since the funds are back in Paypal. Does this happen every so often when ordering to the US? Should I reorder or just take it as a sign and save my $$..


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just uploaded the latest review on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly, didn't like the look of both watches. Those short hands... Ugh! Judging by the pics, I think that Tiger Concept datejust homage looks better, but it's much more expensive and has acrylic crystal (which I have no problem with, but acrylic cyclops is a new thing for me).


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

I recently got my Steeldive Tuna (All black version) and the watch just looks stunning!!!
The build quality is superb... I couldn't find a single defect. The 120 click bezel action is perfect, no play whatsoever. Sapphire crystal (tested with DS-II). The only think I didn't like was the strap. I mean its not bad but, compared to the watch, doesn't meet the expectation so, I swapped it with black engineering style 316 SS pvd strap. Screwed end links push butto clasp feels much solid. And looks great too.
I got it for $169 (incl. strap) but right now with coupons and sale it is ~$159. Worth considering.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Random story time.

I sold some stuff earlier (incl watches) on eBay, to justify spending more money on watches ? 
What I learn: eBay takes a 10% fee. PayPal takes a ~7% fee. PayPal conversion rates back to your bank are steaming hot garbage. My PayPal is Dutch, but I sold stuff on eBay UK, so I have GBP on my PayPal. Now if I want to withdraw my GBPs from my PayPal to my UK bank, PayPal INSISTS on converting it to EUR first, before my bank then converts it back to GBP. Basically losing another 10% due to terrible conversion rates. PayPal had a setting where you can select currency conversion, but the greedy greedy people that run PayPal (and eBay for that matter) took that option away. I asked PayPal what was up, they said I would have to close my PayPal and make a new UK one.

So I started changing addresses (I have two-weird flex) on my PayPal, maybe that would help. Next thing you now I'm taking a sheet and I get a text from PayPal that my account is temp suspended due to unusual activity, and that I need to verify my info. Gr8. I follow the link, and re-enter some of my details, incl bank stuff. Then I have a mid-sheet panic moment: why are they doing this over text? Why are they asking detailed bank info? I click back on everything I entered, and run to my PC, barely wiping my bum. I can log in on PayPal and it seems normal, which means it's not suspended. I freeze my bank card I entered on the text app, and transfer all the money to another account. Maybe they didn't get my details because I clicked back on it all. I figured I leave it for a few days. Maybe it wasn't a scam, and it was actually a text from PayPal or something.

Few days later: text: an £800 and £600 withdrawal from your account has been blocked because your card is frozen, IS THIS YOU? .....well NO. I call my bank and cancel the card entirely. I'll get my new UK card when I'm back in the UK.

Long story short:
eBay are scammers
PayPal are scammers
scammers are scammers

And now I have £300 in my PalPal account that I'm not sure how to withdraw without paying a Cadisen in fees. So, I did the right thing. I bought a watch using PayPal this time. 
It was £89 after coupons (though I'm sure coupon app superstar @spacecat can bring it down to a tenner), but when trying to buy, it was canceled, because WHOOPS that card is now frozen ? Which is what prompted me to use PayPal (though still an extra £7 in fees because #PayPal is my overlord). But after the first time it was canceled, it still used some coupons I think, because it was back at £103. The nice people at Sea-Gull actually messaged me, and I explained the situation, to which they said leave it in your 'unpaid' and we'll lower the price. So they made it £89 again. Cool.









119.0US $ 30% OFF|2021 New Seagull Men 's Watch Customized Manual Mechanical Watch Simple Cowhide Belt Casual Business Ultra Thin watch D519.612|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




Looks really nice!
My GF actually saw it and said YES buy it. 









P.S. I did go back to give my bum a proper wipe and cleaned the bowl.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Random story time.
> 
> I sold some stuff earlier (incl watches) on eBay, to justify spending more money on watches
> What I learn: eBay takes a 10% fee. PayPal takes a ~7% fee. PayPal conversion rates back to your bank are steaming hot garbage. My PayPal is Dutch, but I sold stuff on eBay UK, so I have GBP on my PayPal. Now if I want to withdraw my GBPs from my PayPal to my UK bank, PayPal INSISTS on converting it to EUR first, before my bank then converts it back to GBP. Basically losing another 10% due to terrible conversion rates. PayPal had a setting where you can select currency conversion, but the greedy greedy people that run PayPal (and eBay for that matter) took that option away. I asked PayPal what was up, they said I would have to close my PayPal and make a new UK one.
> ...


Bloody hell mate. I know that panic all to well... I remember waking up one day to find my Amazon account had been hacked and they'd ordered hundreds of pounds with of stuff. Luckily I managed to cancel the orders in time though and then changed my password. 
But then the same thing happened on AliExpress too. So again I cancelled the orders and messaged the sellers explaining the situation.

Then things got really serious... I couldn't get into email account. They'd managed to hack that too. Luckily I'm pretty tech savvy, so I managed to regain control of my email account and quickly went about changing ALL of my passwords for everything to randomly generated ones, whilst also on the phone to my bank explaining the situation and telling them that any purchases made in the next few hours would be fraudulent and to block them, to which they agreed.

So after a few hours of changing everything, as the hacker had managed to get into a few other things and was in the process of changing delivery addresses (I forwarded these to my bank) and trying to order stuff from other sites (luckily unsuccessfully) as by this point I'd got my randomly generated passwords sorted and 2 stage authentication set up in everything that supported it.

For a day or two after that the hacker continued to try and access all of my online account, trying to find a way in. But without any luck. I did receive a lot of emails over those couple of days notifying me of the attempts though. But they must have realised eventually that they weren't going to get anything and gave up.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone know any discount codes that are working still? I'm looking to order a few more watches.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Bloody hell mate. I know that panic all to well... I remember waking up one day to find my Amazon account had been hacked and they'd ordered hundreds of pounds with of stuff. Luckily I managed to cancel the orders in time though and then changed my password.
> But then the same thing happened on AliExpress too. So again I cancelled the orders and messaged the sellers explaining the situation.
> 
> Then things got really serious... I couldn't get into email account. They'd managed to hack that too. Luckily I'm pretty tech savvy, so I managed to regain control of my email account and quickly went about changing ALL of my passwords for everything to randomly generated ones, whilst also on the phone to my bank explaining the situation and telling them that any purchases made in the next few hours would be fraudulent and to block them, to which they agreed.
> ...


Holy smokes. Glad you're tech savvy and was able to be ahead of the hacker once he had your info. I would also panic if someone had my Amazon or AliExpress account and ordered things. It's also why I prefer banks that use an external security device, rather than give your account all the details and you can just press buttons to buy stuff.

I am also gonna look into getting an RSA securID token as a physical two-factor authentication for certain websites


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know any discount codes that are working still? I'm looking to order a free more watches.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Free?

We're good, but not good!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> Free?
> 
> We're good, but not good!


Stupid predictive text... It was meant to say 'few', not 'free' 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know any discount codes that are working still? I'm looking to order a few more watches.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


I was about to write the same message .
As I wrote before there is currently no other watch I want to buy... But what about a timegrapher??? 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know any discount codes that are working still? I'm looking to order a few more watches.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


I used 10AEFR828 yesterday, but maybe it's only for france ....10€ for 80€.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> I used 10AEFR828 yesterday, but maybe it's only for france ....10€ for 80€.


Thanks, but it is only for France based users.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

It is interesting to see how this long thread started, which watches were considered as bargains initially, how that shifted, how the quality vs price ratio has increased considerably, even though I guess no one expected the extent of the evolution of the past 2 years.

Initially it was like for 70-90 euros Parnis and the like (Debert, Corgeut etc.) offered extreme value for the money. You had Sea-gull, Fiyta and the likes, but these were/are considerably more expensive and they got into entry Swiss (Tissot, Hamilton) and the microbrands space, so they were not of extreme interest, at least in the west and by this thread's locals. I mean I simply love my Tissot Le Locle which costs ~450 euros. Craftsmanship is higher than the 50-100 euro chinese watches and the ETA 4Hz movement is no comparison to the movements present in the cheaper watches. 

Then new brands came about, with the most important disruption being the San Martin, Steeldive, Hruodland, etc. which started on the expensive side (above 200 euros) but now some models are below 100 euros and you can buy many in the 100-200 euro price range. The thing is now we are talking of comparable quality to many microbrands which cost 2x-4x the money and directly competitive with the lower end Tissots and Hamiltons for half or a third of the price.

At the same time the initial brands dropped their pricing (I mean I still have some Parnis in the wish list from about 2 years ago and I remember them going for 90-100 euros in sales and you can get them now at ~75 euros in the sales) and you have Pagani Design offering unprecedented quality for ~50 euros.

I had a discussion with an owner of a microbrand and he told me the ~50 euro pricing of the Pagani PD-1639 cannot be even neared with quotes for quantities bought for microbrands (seiko NH35 movement, ceramic bezel, 10atm case, sapphire glass etc.), without considering assembly costs and a profit margin even if we are talking of lower quality parts (grades below AAA).

Another interesting thing is what is moved to Ali warehouses in the EU (have not checked about US warehouses, but I guess it is comparable). The prices are only marginally higher than the chinese based shops, but it is much lower than the total including customs duties (below 150 euros it is the VAT and a handling fee). The last 9 months, I have to say everything was stopped at customs and had to pay the duties. Before it was very rare. Right now it's more or less only Paganis in the EU warehouses, but I would expect the stock to increase...

Interesting times!


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Holy smokes. Glad you're tech savvy and was able to be ahead of the hacker once he had your info. I would also panic if someone had my Amazon or AliExpress account and ordered things. It's also why I prefer banks that use an external security device, rather than give your account all the details and you can just press buttons to buy stuff.
> 
> I am also gonna look into getting an RSA securID token as a physical two-factor authentication for certain websites


My story time.
I use hotmail account for forum registrations and stuff to avoid getting bombarded from spammers should there be a data breach. Every second day, I get an email from "paypal" informing me of frozen account and I need to enter my creds and bank information for validation. Ha! ye undesirable reprobates, nice try. Just hover your mouse above the URLs, and you'll notice the underlying urls are not exactly pointing to legit paypal website.

Then every second week, I get email from some user informing me about a video where I'm spanking the money while watching skin flicks, and I must send certain amount to a bitcoin wallet address or the video will be released to my contacts and they have hidden virus installed in my computer. Now here is the problem: I don't have a webcam. So I just send them certain photos of a certain human organ, telling them these are screenshots of issues with bitcoin payment.

Just two days ago, a Microsoft tech support due called me, in quite a convincing tone that I have a virus in my system and they can assist me if I install teamviewer. Told him to hold on and played heehawing of a donkey in a loop. https://soundcloud.com/user-107934950/donkey-hee-haw
The guy hung up after about 15 seconds.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

kostasd87 said:


> Bug or not, it can be used to bargain with the seller on a price.
> 
> I bought the Sugess panda chrono for £128 yesterday, by applying ~10 identical free coupons of £1.56 (spamming the free coupon button). I guess that if I brought the price down by £50 I would have been rejected by the seller. Today the purchase went through and I was given a tracking number
> 
> ...


Compare








😽


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> My story time.
> I use hotmail account for forum registrations and stuff to avoid getting bombarded from spammers should there be a data breach. Every second day, I get an email from "paypal" informing me of frozen account and I need to enter my creds and bank information for validation. Ha! ye undesirable reprobates, nice try. Just hover your mouse above the URLs, and you'll notice the underlying urls are not exactly pointing to legit paypal website.
> 
> Then every second week, I get email from some user informing me about a video where I'm spanking the money while watching skin flicks, and I must send certain amount to a bitcoin wallet address or the video will be released to my contacts and they have hidden virus installed in my computer. Now here is the problem: I don't have a webcam. So I just send them certain photos of a certain human organ, telling them these are screenshots of issues with bitcoin payment.
> ...


ah ah i'd love to have a MS support tech on the phone  ^^


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Random story time.
> 
> I sold some stuff earlier (incl watches) on eBay, to justify spending more money on watches
> What I learn: eBay takes a 10% fee. PayPal takes a ~7% fee. PayPal conversion rates back to your bank are steaming hot garbage. My PayPal is Dutch, but I sold stuff on eBay UK, so I have GBP on my PayPal. Now if I want to withdraw my GBPs from my PayPal to my UK bank, PayPal INSISTS on converting it to EUR first, before my bank then converts it back to GBP. Basically losing another 10% due to terrible conversion rates. PayPal had a setting where you can select currency conversion, but the greedy greedy people that run PayPal (and eBay for that matter) took that option away. I asked PayPal what was up, they said I would have to close my PayPal and make a new UK one.
> ...


What a horror story haha, happy ending with a nice watch at least, congrats!

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

I've had my PD-1644 for almost a year now. Great buy and I believe it is/was on sale for around $60-$65.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know any discount codes that are working still? I'm looking to order a few more watches.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Don't have any codes and in the past I had the experience that they run out validity towards the end of the sale. Hesitated too long more than once.

There are games on the app like discount buddy and coupon pal that promise some discounts. But that involves "spamming" links to friends and ask them for help. Both sides will profit from this, but I haven't done it yet and don't if its really worth to bother someone else with it. 
I would click on it if you post your links here. 









You should also click on that coupon icon at the start page of the app from time to time. 
Mostly you will get selected coupons, but sometimes also a full red coupon. 









During this coupon hunting season I manage to collect two $10 coupons.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Dammit!!
For a year, I wanted it wanted it wanted it, then said, "Nah, I have enuf," and deleted all of them from my Watch Lists.
Now, I see it, and want one again. Dammit!!



Miggyd87 said:


> I've had my PD-1644 for almost a year now. Great buy and I believe it is/was on sale for around $60-$65.
> View attachment 15420702


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Dammit!!
> For a year, I wanted it wanted it wanted it, then said, "Nah, I have enuf," and deleted all of them from my Watch Lists.
> Now, I see it, and want one again. Dammit!!


It offers a lot of value for the money. Not to mention it has a Seiko VK in the back so any bozo can work on it, if it ever has an issue. I am glad I bought it, though part of me wishes it was less homage and a bit more original.

Even if they used the 2 sub-dial variant of the VK mecha-quartz and all the rest of the Design was the same. In my eyes it would be better, as it's a departure from an almost 1:1 facsimile of the Daytona.

Value/$ = #1
originality = meh


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Miggyd87 said:


> it has a Seiko VK in the back so *any bozo *can work on it,


Welp. 
You unintentionally called me a _sub-bozo_.
And I cannot deny that.
Sigh. 😫


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I couldn't help myself... And ordered more watches. Quite a lot of money, but also pretty impressive discounts.
















www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Miggyd87 said:


> It offers a lot of value for the money. Not to mention it has a Seiko VK in the back so any bozo can work on it, if it ever has an issue. I am glad I bought it, though part of me wishes it was less homage and a bit more original.
> 
> Even if they used the 2 sub-dial variant of the VK mecha-quartz and all the rest of the Design was the same. In my eyes it would be better, as it's a departure from an almost 1:1 facsimile of the Daytona.
> 
> ...


They actually had 2 sub-dial variant until recently (I don't see it any more). It had a champagne dial with solid black sub-dials. I was considering to get it to be honest.

Edit. Actually it is a Parnis one...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

crAss said:


> They actually had 2 sub-dial variant until recently (I don't see it any more). It had a champagne dial with solid black sub-dials. I was considering to get it to be honest.


oh really? damn! I've been burned to many times by Ali at this point to bother purchasing from them. Items broken on arrival (my PD-1644 had a bent stem), watches DOA (Miyota 8215, was told to ship it back and it got lost in the mail...), Cad C1032 with crap under the crystal (50% refund). It's just silly to me in order To save a few bucks. I would never spend hundreds on SanMartin or others of that lot, I just wouldn't trust it. But I also have never spent more than $200 on a watch.

Any photos of that 2 sub dial Pagani?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Miggyd87 said:


> Any photos of that 2 sub dial Pagani?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

That’s nice! If it had the black bezel, it be top notch, but still very nice. Applied indices would be a + as well. I don’t care for polished bezels.

apparently I am pickier than I thought


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

thats nice. Why they dont use a seagull instead of the vk :-(


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Miggyd87 said:


> That's nice! If it had the black bezel, it be top notch,


It comes in black bezel too.

DON'T MAKE ME GET THAT TOO !!!


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> It comes in black bezel too.
> 
> DON'T MAKE ME GET THAT TOO !!!


You know you want it!








This competes very favorably to my PD-1644. It's both different and recognizable at the same time.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> They actually had 2 sub-dial variant until recently (I don't see it any more). It had a champagne dial with solid black sub-dials. I was considering to get it to be honest.
> 
> Edit. Actually it is a Parnis one...
> View attachment 15420759


This one is a homage to the Bell and Ross belly tanker. 
Still available, for €50 or even below that atm. 
Great watch, but some YouTube influencers have decided that the Pagani design with all that long text on the dial and the TiT TiT on the bezel is superior. ( but they compared only the Daytona. Like you said, the absence of a subdial with a quartz tick second hand is a great plus for this one.) 
€ 62,33 40%OFF | 39mm PARNIS Beige dial sapphire Crystal date full Chronograph quartz mens watch








135.0US $ |39mm PARNIS Beige dial sapphire Crystal date full Chronograph quartz mens watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





They come also with a black ceramic bezel. Here is mine: 

__
http://instagr.am/p/B6PxTsNjHM4/


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Miggyd87 said:


> Does it come with applied indices? Lol


Dammmmmmmmmmmm--mmmmmit!!! 









73.5US $ 30% OFF|PARNIS 39mm Chronograph Quartz Men's Watch Polished Stainless Steel Case 24 hours Bracelet Clasp Sapphire Glass|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I couldn't help myself... And ordered more watches. Quite a lot of money, but also pretty impressive discounts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, some nice ones! Very curious about the Reef Tiger fifty fathoms. It looks great, but at over £200 it's just a bit too much what people want to spend on an Ali watch that is not San Martin or Sea-Gull I imagine.

I was thinking about price-range sweet spots, actually. £200-300 is a weird spot. As it's a bit much to spend on Chinese AliX watches, but you're not quite gonna get Swiss automatics. I guess this place is home for microbrands, and some Japanese automatics.



crAss said:


> They actually had 2 sub-dial variant until recently (I don't see it any more). It had a champagne dial with solid black sub-dials. I was considering to get it to be honest.
> 
> Edit. Actually it is a Parnis one...
> View attachment 15420759


Damnit, that looks nice! I _much_ prefer 2 sub-dial chronos than 3. Look much cleaner and retro (and non-Rolex), to me.

Fortunately, I looked at pics from people that bought this one on Ali. It looks a bit yellow-ish rather than salmon, and doesn't look particularly high quality.



Miggyd87 said:


> oh really? damn! I've been burned to many times by Ali at this point to bother purchasing from them. Items broken on arrival (my PD-1644 had a bent stem), watches DOA (Miyota 8215, was told to ship it back and it got lost in the mail...), Cad C1032 with crap under the crystal (50% refund). It's just silly to me in order To save a few bucks. I would never spend hundreds on SanMartin or others of that lot, I just wouldn't trust it. But I also have never spent more than $200 on a watch.
> 
> Any photos of that 2 sub dial Pagani?


Sounds like you got bad luck. Then again, Cadisen and PD have to cut corners somewhere to sell their stuff at sub-$75. You get what you pay for. I bought a couple of Cadisens at $50, and although they were great value for money and didn't have any big issues, I wouldn't really wear them because you could tell the quality was a bit meh. Can't speak for PD.

I think the sweetspot for Ali is in that $100-150 range, from the reliable brands. I think your QC issues with these AliExpress watches would largely go away if you do get something a bit nicer.

Image search it on the Ali app. The top 2 results have people posting pictures of it.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Sounds like you got bad luck. Then again, Cadisen and PD have to cut corners somewhere to sell their stuff at sub-$75. You get what you pay for. I bought a couple of Cadisens at $50, and although they were great value for money and didn't have any big issues, I wouldn't really wear them because you could tell the quality was a bit meh. Can't speak for PD.
> 
> I think the sweetspot for Ali is in that $100-150 range, from the reliable brands. I think your QC issues with these AliExpress watches would largely go away if you do get something a bit nicer.


I'd agree the low price is part of the equation. Still when stuff shows up damaged from shipping it's a bit off putting., granted San Martin comes in a small flight Style case to Protect the watch.

But like I said, most I have spent is $200 (Orient Mako USA II In white) and I'm not super inclined to throw money at a Seiko powered homage for $200+ when some original stuff is out there in that price arena.

As a counter point, I bought two Loreo L9201G (black dial and bezel, and a kermit) from LGY watch, both showed up great, undamaged and good accuracy. Sold the Kermit for the slimmest of profits ($1 or $2) and still have the standard submariner color scheme. Though it appears the ST16 is overbanking now...so that's a thing To address.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

How has no one purchased these?









$273









288.0US $ |Steeldive 20Bar diving watch super luminous watch sapphire glass stainless steel automatic bronze dive watch for men|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














$316









280.45US $ 29% OFF|San Martin 41mm Retro Cusn8 Bronze Men Diving Watch Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Pt5000 Sw200 Wrist Watches 20bar Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Miggyd87 said:


> PD-1644. It's both different and *recognizable *at the same time.


When I bought it, I dint know this was an homage (or a ripoff of) a more famous Swiss brand.
Not that I care.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I thought about it. I wanted to, then remembered that I was a married man, with kids to feed., etc. I'd already taken their kidneys.

And, I wasn't sure if I would really like the patina effect - should it occur.
Some of them looked nasty crusty, not handsome crusty.
Is this thing actually bronze or not?



Miggyd87 said:


> How has no one purchased this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Miggyd87 said:


> How has no one purchased these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I very nearly did. Maybe next time...

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Miggyd87 said:


> How has no one purchased these?
> 
> $273
> 
> ...


Which original is this one borrowing its design from?


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

They are way out of my budget...as previously discussed, but the Oris 65....homage....looks amazing. Also at 42mm dia, it's big for my wrist more than likely (L2L height Probably close to 50mm or more).

@Chronopolis no worries. I got you


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

FrankDerek said:


> Which original is this one borrowing its design from?


Steeldive is Oris 65 bronze.









As for the San Martin, I'm not sure.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

The Bronzers look good, although a bit expensive.

@Chronopolis : My San Martin 62mas patina'd nicely I'd say:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good, but does the process not keep going? Until it gets cruddy?



FrankDerek said:


> @Chronopolis : My San Martin 62mas patina'd nicely I'd say:
> 
> View attachment 15420883
> 
> ...


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

$248 for Steeldive 65 also has coupon for $6 off 65









265.24US $ 62% OFF|STEELDIVE 1965S Automatic Watch Sapphire NH35 Bronze Dive Watch Automatic Watch Men Mechanical Watches CuSn8 Bronze C3 Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks good, but does the process not keep going? Until it gets cruddy?


Yes, in theory it does. But I don't force the patina on mine, it hasn't even been truly wet/submerged. I got mine on the 11.11 sale last year so this is around 9 months of patina. And you can clean it up with lemon juice, as in the vid from JOMW that @Miggyd87 posted


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Can someone humor me...what can you get the Steeldive 65 down too with Extreme couponing....I’m not good at it. 250-275 does seem steep but idk how low you could get it with coupon-fu


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Miggyd87 said:


> Can someone humor me...what can you get the Steeldive 65 down too with Extreme couponing....I'm not good at it. 250-275 does seem steep but idk how low you could get it with coupon-fu


Here you go.









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

That’s not to bad.....erg...that’s not USD...lol

$209 USD
£157
¥22,065


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Guys, I am looking for a pilot watch 39mm. San martin or steeldive? Has anyone experience with the titanium version? thanks!!


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

What do you guys think about:

Proxima SBBN015 Rotating Automatic Male Watches Tuna Mechanical Movement Diver Men Watch Waterproof 300M Super Luminous C3 Clock








304.99US $ |Proxima SBBN015 Rotating Automatic Male Watches Tuna Mechanical Movement Diver Men Watch Waterproof 300M Super Luminous C3 Clock|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Guys, I am looking for a pilot watch 39mm. San martin or steeldive? Has anyone experience with the titanium version? thanks!!








Review of the San Martin pilot 'DA37' (white...


San Martin already produced a Damasko homage with a black dial ('DA36') and a bronze case. I own one with an ETA2824 movement and I'm a fan! So when I saw that they released a new stainless steel homage with a white dial ('DA37') equipped with an NH35, I decided to snag one on Aliexpress...




www.watchuseek.com












San Martin Pilot 39mm bronze


New watch!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Purchased this watch after a lot of deliberation. After 15+ automatics, this will be my first quartz watch (not counting mecaquartz PD daytona). US $83.32 60% OFF|รูปสี่เหลี่ยมผืนผ้านาฬิกาสำหรับชาย BERSIGAR Mens นาฬิกาบาร์เรลควอตซ์แฟชั่นกีฬากันน้ำ Chronograph สายนาฬิกาซิลิโคน|นาฬิกาควอตซ์| - AliExpress










Bersigar claims to be a higher end version of Pagani Design (same factory). Needed a pool watch that I can grab and go once a week without setting it up. This one has the Seiko Y92 movement with 1/20th seconds. Will also be my first rectangular watch. Yet to see any reviews of this on YT - if any of you guys have it, let me know!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> Guys, I am looking for a pilot watch 39mm. San martin or steeldive? Has anyone experience with the titanium version? thanks!!


I have and recommend this Steeldive.








202.0US $ |STEELDIVE Men's Diver Wrist Watches Black Dial CUSN8 Bronze Case NH35 Automatic Movement 200M Water Resistance Pilot's Relogio|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

madmak said:


> Purchased this watch after a lot of deliberation. After 15+ automatics, this will be my first quartz watch (not counting mecaquartz PD daytona). US $83.32 60% OFF|รูปสี่เหลี่ยมผืนผ้านาฬิกาสำหรับชาย BERSIGAR Mens นาฬิกาบาร์เรลควอตซ์แฟชั่นกีฬากันน้ำ Chronograph สายนาฬิกาซิลิโคน|นาฬิกาควอตซ์| - AliExpress
> 
> View attachment 15421136
> 
> ...


Interesting. A better brand than PD? Sapphire? 316L stainless steel case? I'd like to see it before I believe it. But could be good value. 
It's gonna be a very big boy though, at 42mm diameter for a rectangle case. I hope you have big wrists.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Cross-posting this from the Debert Spectre thread:

Received my sterile Corgeut Spectre 'copage' from Mr. Xie's watch store on AE. As others have stated, the pictures online don't do it justice. For the price this thing has quite an impressive finishing: nice brushing and polishing in all the right spots, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and the hefty weight of proper stainless steel; I'm more impressed than I expected to be!

Yes, the Miyota is noisy (as expected, it's not my first 8215) and the dual-color lume wears off quickly. But this is one darn nice watch for the €80 price tag.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I felt like ordering a Junghans Max Bill homage, but the Steeldive doesn't come in chrono which I prefer... So I picked a Loreo. Anyone having it care to share his opinion on the watch?









On the sale I also ordered some Dragon Ball "Son Goku" strap + bezel kit for G-Shock  and adhesive wall paper for my garage.

Will share pics of the former when it arrives.

Nicolas


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Buramu said:


> Cross-posting this from the Debert Spectre thread:
> 
> Received my sterile Corgeut Spectre 'copage' from Mr. Xie's watch store on AE. As others have stated, the pictures online don't do it justice. For the price this thing has quite an impressive finishing: nice brushing and polishing in all the right spots, ceramic bezel, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown and the hefty weight of proper stainless steel; I'm more impressed than I expected to be!
> 
> ...


During summer this is the watch I wear most to the beach. It's simply great for the price.
Did you get the hacking miyota?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

crAss said:


> During summer this is the watch I wear most to the beach. It's simply great for the price.
> Did you get the hacking miyota?


No, this is the non-hacking one. I don't even mind. One of my first automatics had an 8215 like this. Strangely I sort of missed having one, so this barebones movement takes me back.

If I want a sophisticated movement on my wrist I wear my genuine Omega 😄

Edit: have you "tested" how waterproof the watch is? They claim 100m, but I'm not sure I want to try my luck...


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Interesting. A better brand than PD? Sapphire? 316L stainless steel case? I'd like to see it before I believe it. But could be good value.
> It's gonna be a very big boy though, at 42mm diameter for a rectangle case. I hope you have big wrists.


7inch but they are flat. Only wear 42mm and above nowadays which kinda sucks because my 39mm tourbillon and the awesome Cadisen diamond get no wrist time.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I have and recommend this Steeldive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great video. Do you also have experience with the San martin variant?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> Great video. Do you also have experience with the San martin variant?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


No I don't, sorry.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone has the blue Corgeut Aqua Terra homage? Any impressions to share...? It's on my Wishlist but I still haven't pushed the button yet..


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Buramu said:


> Anyone has the blue Corgeut Aqua Terra homage? Any impressions to share...? It's on my Wishlist but I still haven't pushed the button yet..


Before you press the buy button check out the Phylida verson.

It has nh35 movement and perhaps better water resistance...

€ 76,57 43%OFF | 10BAR Water-resistant NH35 Automatic Watch Black Dial Fashion Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Solid SS Sapphire Crystal








99.0US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 40mm NH35 Automatic Watch Black Dial Fashion Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Solid SS Sapphire Crystal 100m WR|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

It does seem like Phylida does what Corgeut does, but perhaps slightly better (if only because they seem more consistent in offering NH35, whereas Corgeut you have to be specific in selecting the Miyota and paying more). Just a real shame of the name.

I'm surprised these haven't blown up yet. Only slightly more than a PD, and you get improved Steeldive quality and lume etc? I'm not a Sub fan, but even I am tempted at the blue or green one. Love the colour. 








94.5US $ 65% OFF|Steeldive Horloge SD1953 Luxe Water Ghost Zwarte Wijzerplaat Saffier Glas BGW9 Lichtgevende NH35 Automatische Mechanische Diver Horloges Mannen|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Before you press the buy button check out the Phylida verson.
> 
> It has nh35 movement and perhaps better water resistance...
> 
> ...


I've been speaking to Phylida and they're currently working on a new version of this. I'm going to be getting one in for review, once they're ready.


john_marston said:


> It does seem like Phylida does what Corgeut does, but perhaps slightly better (if only because they seem more consistent in offering NH35, whereas Corgeut you have to be specific in selecting the Miyota and paying more). Just a real shame of the name.
> 
> I'm surprised these haven't blown up yet. Only slightly more than a PD, and you get improved Steeldive quality and lume etc? I'm not a Sub fan, but even I am tempted at the blue or green one. Love the colour.
> 
> ...


I've just received one of these. So I'll get around to doing a review soon.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I've been speaking to Phylida and they're currently working on a new version of this. I'm going to be getting one in for review, once they're ready.I've just received one of these. So I'll get around to doing a review soon.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Cool, looking forward to it!

Any idea on what the improvements are?

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Cool, looking forward to it!
> 
> Any idea on what the improvements are?
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


All they've told me so far is that it's more like the latest Aqua Terra... Whatever that means.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Great video. Do you also have experience with the San martin variant?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


While I don't have experience with the SD version, From what I can see in the video, they are pretty much the same. I really LOVE my San Martin. it's been a great vacation watch...beaches, oceans, mountains, pools, camping ect...its been through it all.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> All they've told me so far is that it's more like the latest Aqua Terra... Whatever that means.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Hmmm....interesting. Hoping to see some new colorways. I really like the Gray and Orange one.
also possibly Horizontal Teak Dial and 6 O'Clock date.
I was going to possibly get the Phylilda AT, but I'll be holding off until this new version is released.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Hmmm....interesting. Hoping to see some new colorways. I really like the Gray and Orange one.
> also possibly Horizontal Teak Dial and 6 O'Clock date.
> I was going to possibly get the Phylilda AT, but I'll be holding off until this new version is released.


There are separate dials for sale on the Phylida store that tend to be released before the complete watches. It looks like the AT dials are horizontal stripes in black, blue, green and grey. Still a 3 o'clock date though.

There's also Railmaster dials in the same colours as the Corgeut, with the numbers are lumed as well. But from the photos the dials look a bit shiny sunburst instead of matte paint like the Corgeut ones.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> All they've told me so far is that it's more like the latest Aqua Terra... Whatever that means.


I like the sound of that. The horizontal AT dials are nicer than the vertical ones.

Are we talking weeks, months or a year?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Buramu said:


> I like the sound of that. The horizontal AT dials are nicer than the vertical ones.
> 
> Are we talking weeks, months or a year?


The couldn't give me a specific time frame. But they said probably around a few months.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

@No1VIPER 
subscribed on YouTube


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

madmak said:


> 7inch but they are flat. Only wear 42mm and above nowadays which kinda sucks because my 39mm tourbillon and the awesome Cadisen diamond get no wrist time.


Don't be sad. You are allowed to wear watches under 42mm, especially those you already own.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Miggyd87 said:


> How has no one purchased these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bottom kind of looks like a bronze version of a CW C65 hand wind.






C65 Black Gold Limited Edition | Christopher Ward


Buy C65 Black Gold Limited Edition at Christopher Ward.




www.christopherward.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The Barakuda has finally popped up on Baba.





New Arrival 2020! Sd1952t Steeldive Japanese Nh35 Automatic Diver Watch 300m Water Resistant Sapphire Glass Men's Dive Watch - Buy Sapphire Glass Men's Dive Watch,Nh35 Automatic Diver Watch,Steeldive Japanese Nh35 Automatic Diver Watch Product on Alibaba.com


New Arrival 2020! Sd1952t Steeldive Japanese Nh35 Automatic Diver Watch 300m Water Resistant Sapphire Glass Men's Dive Watch - Buy Sapphire Glass Men's Dive Watch,Nh35 Automatic Diver Watch,Steeldive Japanese Nh35 Automatic Diver Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
With Phylida watches : is lume lasting a bit ? I can see a good lume picture with each watch but they do not say which kind it is. (would they brag about it if it was a long lasting lume ?)
[What is needed to last more ?]
an example €71.07 40% de réduction|PHYLIDA Design 2020 luxe affaires Sport mécanique montre bracelet bleu hommes montres automatique en acier inoxydable étanche | AliExpress


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Has anyone experienced Proxima watches?

I like the modification done to NH36 movement for the day complication.

Proxima SBBN015 Rotating Automatic Male Watches Tuna Mechanical Movement Diver Men Watch Waterproof 300M Super Luminous C3 Clock








304.99US $ |Proxima SBBN015 Rotating Automatic Male Watches Tuna Mechanical Movement Diver Men Watch Waterproof 300M Super Luminous C3 Clock|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> The couldn't give me a specific time frame. But they said probably around a few months.


I checked with them and they mentioned "a few weeks". My interest is piqued.. that gray dial has a very striking green'ish hue in the pictures. I hope that's close to how it will look in real life.

Thanks for the heads-up!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Has anyone experienced Proxima watches?
> 
> I like the modification done to NH36 movement for the day complication.
> 
> ...


They have too many choices which dial bezel combo to pick. Makes the decision which to buy very hard. Its like in the cat food aisle. 
And I wish they had better product photos. 
YouTube reviewers rate them good and they seem to be above what steeldive has to offer in terms of quality. You will get a real good watch and not just good for the price you paid.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

just pulled the trigger on this one, got it down from $200 US to $174, and it has shipped with Singapore Post.
Here is the review:


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

Can the extreme coupon guys help me out with this one? What can you bring it down to? Interested in this one but not at the current pricing....

€ 287,21 21％ Off | Sapphire crystal 41mm silver dial blue hand power reserve indicator ST1906 hand winding movement men's mechanical wrist watch








420.0US $ |Sapphire crystal 41mm silver dial blue hand power reserve indicator ST1906 hand winding movement men's mechanical wrist watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com
















https://m.nl.aliexpress.com/item/4001303207517.html?srcSns=sns_More&spreadType=socialShare&bizType=ProductDetail&tt=MG&image=U80656b6398304bfd857841e9f921e891U.jpg&aff_request_id=80399dab5710411ca3f04aebb2939dde-1598712289870-07563-_BPeYUy&aff_platform=default&sk=_BPeYUy&description=%E2%82%AC+287%2C21++21%EF%BC%85+Off+%7C+Sapphire+crystal+41mm+silver+dial+blue+hand+power+reserve+indicator+ST1906+hand+winding+movement+men%27s+mechanical+wrist+watch&aff_trace_key=80399dab5710411ca3f04aebb2939dde-1598712289870-07563-_BPeYUy&businessType=ProductDetail&title=%E2%82%AC+287%2C21++21%EF%BC%85+Off+%7C+Sapphire+crystal+41mm+silver+dial+blue+hand+power+reserve+indicator+ST1906+hand+winding+movement+men%27s+mechanical+wrist+watch&platform=AE&terminal_id=5c147f7855e146838eed8f9ac9250f84


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Random story time.
> 
> I sold some stuff earlier (incl watches) on eBay, to justify spending more money on watches 😂
> What I learn: eBay takes a 10% fee. PayPal takes a ~7% fee. PayPal conversion rates back to your bank are steaming hot garbage. My PayPal is Dutch, but I sold stuff on eBay UK, so I have GBP on my PayPal. Now if I want to withdraw my GBPs from my PayPal to my UK bank, PayPal INSISTS on converting it to EUR first, before my bank then converts it back to GBP. Basically losing another 10% due to terrible conversion rates. PayPal had a setting where you can select currency conversion, but the greedy greedy people that run PayPal (and eBay for that matter) took that option away. I asked PayPal what was up, they said I would have to close my PayPal and make a new UK one.
> ...


You washed your hands of course, didn't you??????


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

ninzeo said:


> Can the extreme coupon guys help me out with this one? What can you bring it down to? Interested in this one but not at the current pricing....


I'm afraid you're a bit too late, a lot of coupons expired. Best I could get was $314.80 (-2 store coupon and -10 ali coupon)


----------



## lazycat29 (Aug 30, 2020)

definitely a pagani design panda or in green, they're just so good for 60$


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

spacecat said:


> They have too many choices which dial bezel combo to pick. Makes the decision which to buy very hard. Its like in the cat food aisle.
> And I wish they had better product photos.
> YouTube reviewers rate them good and they seem to be above what steeldive has to offer in terms of quality. You will get a real good watch and not just good for the price you paid.


I pulled the trigger on one of those... lets see how it is when it arrives.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

The latest sale was too good to pass up so I pulled the trigger on my 1st San Martin purchase...I hope I got a decent price!


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Whoa, maybe a life saver for the married men out here...and a miracle, no spelling errors!

US $20.00 50%OFF | To My Wife-Morning Middle Day Hours Together Away Heart Engraved Zebra Wooden & Ebony Watch Wrist Watch Birthday Holiday Gifts








20.0US $ 50% OFF|To My Wife Morning Middle Day Hours Together Away Heart Engraved Zebra Wooden & Ebony Watch Wrist Watch Birthday Holiday Gifts|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

d_himan said:


> Whoa, maybe a life saver for the married men out here...and a miracle, no spelling errors!
> 
> US $20.00 50%OFF | To My Wife-Morning Middle Day Hours Together Away Heart Engraved Zebra Wooden & Ebony Watch Wrist Watch Birthday Holiday Gifts
> 
> ...


Almost 😂 
'it's' should be its.


----------



## Seamaster911 (Aug 30, 2020)

mougino said:


> I felt like ordering a Junghans Max Bill homage, but the Steeldive doesn't come in chrono which I prefer... So I picked a Loreo. Anyone having it care to share his opinion on the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Nicolas, hi all,

do you mind to compare this beautiful $ 70 Loreo with these cheaper and very similar looking two versions? Any suggestions which one could be the best-buy?

Losian $ 37,59
Biden $ 13,84

Thank you mates!

Cheerio
Jo


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Seamaster911 said:


> Hi Nicolas, hi all,
> 
> do you mind to compare this beautiful $ 70 Loreo with these cheaper and very similar looking two versions? Any suggestions which one could be the best-buy?
> 
> ...


I've already got a Gimto Max Bill some years ago, I would guess from the same factory as the Megir/BiDen/Boodo (same price around $20-30) and the hands fell apart after a few weeks...
I'll report if the Loreo is better quality.

Nicolas


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I'm actually glad I haven't seen it during the sale. So so nice.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I felt like ordering a Junghans Max Bill homage, but the Steeldive doesn't come in chrono which I prefer... So I picked a Loreo. Anyone having it care to share his opinion on the watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had mine for quite a while now (2 years). Still going strong. Not had to change the battery yet either.





















www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Seamaster911 (Aug 30, 2020)

mougino said:


> .....
> I'll report if the Loreo is better quality.
> 
> Nicolas


Thank you Nicolas. Will make my decision after your report about the Loreo. Good luck and no falling hands 

cheerio
Jo


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Seamaster911 said:


> Thank you Nicolas. Will make my decision after your report about the Loreo. Good luck and no falling hands
> 
> cheerio
> Jo


not sure which Loreo model you are looking at, my diver subby homage leaked. When I say leaked, I mean I walked along the beach on a humid day, and the case filled with moisture.
For a diver, quite a joke in my view.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

d_himan said:


> Whoa, maybe a life saver for the married men out here...and a miracle, no spelling errors!
> 
> US $20.00 50%OFF | To My Wife-Morning Middle Day Hours Together Away Heart Engraved Zebra Wooden & Ebony Watch Wrist Watch Birthday Holiday Gifts
> 
> ...


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

> Pulled the trigger on this one...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Seamaster911 said:


> Thank you Nicolas. Will make my decision after your report about the Loreo. Good luck and no falling hands
> 
> cheerio
> Jo


Fingers crossed!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Almost
> 'it's' should be its.


Considering how much text there is to get wrong, that's a pretty good effort, I work with some born & bred westerners who still can't get that right


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Seamaster911 said:


> Hi Nicolas, hi all,
> 
> do you mind to compare this beautiful $ 70 Loreo with these cheaper and very similar looking two versions? Any suggestions which one could be the best-buy?
> 
> ...


I have the BiDen and it's been reliable so far. A good summer watch. And it's hard to find fault given the price.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Buramu said:


> I checked with them and they mentioned "a few weeks". My interest is piqued.. that gray dial has a very striking green'ish hue in the pictures. I hope that's close to how it will look in real life.


I also checked with Corgeut, and they indicated they don't intend to do an updated Aqua Terra homage with horizontal dial pattern. So it looks like we need to focus on Phylida for this one.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mlstein said:


> I have the BiDen and it's been reliable so far. A good summer watch. And it's hard to find fault given the price.


Looks great but doesn't it get confused about what time it is, what time zone it is in and rammbles on about lying dog-faced pony soldiers' -


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

This Sinn 6068 homage from Steeldive looks interesting, what do you think ?






Wholesale SD1949S Bronze Dial Two Crown Steeldive Brand 20ATM Waterproof NH35 Automatic Bronze Watch Diving From m.alibaba.com


Wholesale SD1949S Bronze Dial Two Crown Steeldive Brand 20ATM Waterproof NH35 Automatic Bronze Watch Diving from on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Have you guys found any decent Cartier tank homages on ali? I trying to search for a one but didn't find any good looking ones


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> not sure which Loreo model you are looking at, my diver subby homage leaked. When I say leaked, I mean I walked along the beach on a humid day, and the case filled with moisture.
> For a diver, quite a joke in my view.


Ouch! That's the impression I had from their divers. I think good value on paper, but there's always a catch.

Though there's less to fudge up on a Max Bill Chronoscope, and Loreo's looks decent. 
I opted for Steeldive's regular Max Bill homage. A simple watch, but well executed.



StephenR said:


> Considering how much text there is to get wrong, that's a pretty good effort, I work with some born & bred westerners who still can't get that right


No doubt they finally let a westerner do the text, and they still got it wrong ?I even see top managers and PhD professors get it wrong.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

hietsukka said:


> Have you guys found any decent Cartier tank homages on ali? I trying to search for a one but didn't find any good looking ones


At one point in the past I was looking for one as well. I couldn't find a descent automatic homage and so I stopped looking. At the time the most honest homage was this








18.29US $ |Eyki Brand Couple Tables Lovers Watch Formal Leather Strap Square Dial Waterproof Quartz Watch Women Clock Wrist Watches For Men|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It was cheap and quartz and in the end I did not get it. If you find a descent automatic one please share!


----------



## Seamaster911 (Aug 30, 2020)

mlstein said:


> I have the BiDen and it's been reliable so far. A good summer watch. And it's hard to find fault given the price.


Thank you - so i decided to push the button


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This video explains quite well how China de-values its currency in relation to foreign currencies so that we all keep importing great value (to us) stuff from China.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Any thoughts on this Alpinist inspired watch? It's not "impulse-buy-cheap", but ot looks the part...

€ 188,03 29％ Off | Lugyou ApexRare Automatic Men Watch NH35 Sapphire Glass Super Luminous C3 Leather Strap








308.0US $ |Cronos Apexrare Automatic Men Watch Nh35 Sapphire Glass Super Luminous C3 Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very beautiful ! Looks like an alpinist


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> The latest sale was too good to pass up so I pulled the trigger on my 1st San Martin purchase...I hope I got a decent price!
> 
> View attachment 15423760


Fresh out of the DHL truck! Am impressed with the fast delivery...wow...anyway, here goes nothing!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Incredible dial


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

^ As this is my first San Martin, I didn't have any expectations whatsoever...the dial and the quality of the leather strap IMO are amazing...I don't think this would be my last purchase with them.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Anyone seen this watch before? I've looked at most of steeldives offerings and I think this is new. Also not sure what it is homaging?
C$ 266.51 20%OFF | Japan NH35 Mechanical Movement With Exhaust-Valve Dive Watch 500m Automatic Watch Sapphire 316L Steel Watches Men








273.75US $ |Japan NH35 Mechanical Movement With Exhaust Valve Dive Watch 500m Automatic Watch Sapphire 316L Steel Watches Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Always interesting to see a sandwich dial, and the lume looks like a torch.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Anyone seen this watch before? I've looked at most of steeldives offerings and I think this is new. Also not sure what it is homaging?
> C$ 266.51 20%OFF | Japan NH35 Mechanical Movement With Exhaust-Valve Dive Watch 500m Automatic Watch Sapphire 316L Steel Watches Men
> 
> 
> ...


I've not seen that one before. Looks pretty nice. I wouldn't be buying it from that seller though 81.5% feedback isn't great.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Anyone seen this watch before? I've looked at most of steeldives offerings and I think this is new. Also not sure what it is homaging?
> C$ 266.51 20%OFF | Japan NH35 Mechanical Movement With Exhaust-Valve Dive Watch 500m Automatic Watch Sapphire 316L Steel Watches Men
> 
> 
> ...


Homage to a Panerai Submersible 42 mm.


----------



## Seamaster911 (Aug 30, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> ^ As this is my first San Martin, I didn't have any expectations whatsoever...the dial and the quality of the leather strap IMO are amazing...I don't think this would be my last purchase with them.


You lucky you! This dial is fascinating when i compare it to my 88$ SD1970 from Alibaba - Kermit just arrived - passed customs with no inspection - declared value 10 $.

This dial is really boring dull compared to the San Martin. May i ask how much $ the SM is?

Cheerio
Jo


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Seamaster911 said:


> You lucky you! This dial is fascinating when i compare it to my 88$ SD1970 from Alibaba - Kermit just arrived - passed customs with no inspection - declared value 10 $.
> 
> This dial is really boring dull compared to the San Martin. May i ask how much $ the SM is?
> 
> ...


The SD turtle was actually one of my choices. After watching a number of YT reviews, I then decided to pull the trigger on the SM.

All discounts, coupons and coins included, I paid 170 USD.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

mougino said:


> Homage to a Panerai Submersible 42 mm.


Thanks for letting me know, was wondering if it was the odd actually semi original design or not.



No1VIPER said:


> I've not seen that one before. Looks pretty nice. I wouldn't be buying it from that seller though 81.5% feedback isn't great.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Yeah I wasn't planning on purchasing it, it just happened to pop up in the related items section of AliExpress.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> No doubt they finally let a westerner do the text, and they still got it wrong I even see top managers and PhD professors get it wrong.


There's no excuse! Grammar isn't that important in my field, much less punctuation, but still, I've tossed resumes aside based entirely on there's, theirs, it's & its' (and all the rest)... maybe I'm just square, but I've also threatened to sack someone for wanting to "aksk" me a question in front of a client... but of course I wouldn't do that, you can't sack someone for that...

...that's what performance management is for


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Seamaster911 said:


> You lucky you! This dial is fascinating when i compare it to my 88$ SD1970 from Alibaba - Kermit just arrived - passed customs with no inspection - declared value 10 $.
> 
> This dial is really boring dull compared to the San Martin. May i ask how much $ the SM is?
> 
> ...


This is one of the things holding me back from the Hulk Sub homage from SD. $100 is almost too good to pass up, but from the videos and pictures I've seen, the Dial is way too "pea Green" instead of that deep dark Green of the true Hulk. San Martin and Heimdallr pull off the green MUCH better than SD does.

Sad to see that is the Actual color IRL....boring and dull are perfect words to describe how it LOOKS in pictures....Bummer


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> This is one of the things holding me back from the Hulk Sub homage from SD. $100 is almost too good to pass up, but from the videos and pictures I've seen, the Dial is way too "pea Green" instead of that deep dark Green of the true Hulk. San Martin and Heimdallr pull off the green MUCH better than SD does.
> 
> Sad to see that is the Actual color IRL....boring and dull are perfect words to describe how it LOOKS in pictures....Bummer


Waiting for mine to arrive SD1970 but with a black dial, I guess the difference with the San Martin should be less obvious, even though the hands look way better finished on the SM than on the SD...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

SylvainGnx said:


> Waiting for mine to arrive SD1970 but with a black dial, I guess the difference with the San Martin should be less obvious, even though the hands look way better finished on the SM than on the SD...


I went with the SM black sub over the Steeldive for various reasons...but one of them was the deep glossy black dial on the SM vs the matte black on the SD. I just really like my glossy dials as opposed to my matte dials.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Thanks for letting me know, was wondering if it was the odd actually semi original design or not.


Actually a polished 6105 turtle case with panerai-styled dial and steel bezel. I like it, this is what homages should be about. Looks like they fixed the dial typo too.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

jhdscript said:


> Very beautiful ! Looks like an alpinist


Indeed, and to my eyes it almost looks better than Seiko's own new interpretation of the Alpinist


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

crAss said:


> At one point in the past I was looking for one as well. I couldn't find a descent automatic homage and so I stopped looking. At the time the most honest homage was this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


still quartz, but higher specs lower price








15.57US $ 46% OFF|Fashion Lovers Watches Men Women Casual Leather Strap Quartz Watch Elegant Squar Retro Roman Numeral Scale Couple Watch Clock|Lover's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

do you know a reverso homage with reverso function ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Unfortunately it doesn't look like there are any particularly good Tank homages.

I still think the best is a $100 Seiko SUP880





Seiko Solar White Dial Black Leather Men's Watch SUP880


Shop for Solar White Dial Black Leather Men's Watch SUP880 by Seiko at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com





It'll be good quality and you get a very good brand


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> do you know a reverso homage with reverso function ?


I'd be interested too but from my searches I didn't find any on AliX...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Unfortunately it doesn't look like there are any particularly good Tank homages.
> 
> I still think the best is a $100 Seiko SUP880
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good price, I was looking at a second hand one locally for $190(AUD) just yesterday...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've not seen that one before. Looks pretty nice. I wouldn't be buying it from that seller though 81.5% feedback isn't great.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


New seller, just 51 feedbacks and the negatives seems to come from people who thought their $20 Addis "tritium" watches have real tritium tubes. 
Sometimes it isn't good for a seller to have product a bit cheaper than everyone else. This way you will also attract the worst Karens as customers.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> This is one of the things holding me back from the Hulk Sub homage from SD. $100 is almost too good to pass up, but from the videos and pictures I've seen, the Dial is way too "pea Green" instead of that deep dark Green of the true Hulk. San Martin and Heimdallr pull off the green MUCH better than SD does.
> 
> Sad to see that is the Actual color IRL....boring and dull are perfect words to describe how it LOOKS in pictures....Bummer


To anyone wanting a green dial "Willard" for the cheap SD prices I would recommend to ask the seller if they can offer you a "mod". Just use the green dial, but keep the 'normal' black bezel and the black chapter ring. That green plastic chapter ring is imho the main contributor to its dullness.
And don't go for the strap in the same colour as the dial. Use black rubber, ss bracelet or a brown leather, but not that all parts tone in tone green. Makes the watch looks like a toddler dressed up as an elf for Christmas.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

An outdoor shot of the SM green turtle 😎


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

This looks interesting...








245.0US $ |PHORCYDES NH35 Automatic Men's watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Watch C3 C3 Super Luminous Men Mechanical Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com























































































Specsheet:
Dial Diameter: 42 mm
Thickness: 13.0 mm
Lug to lug: 52 mm
Weight: 120 g
Lug Size: 22 mm
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Case Back: 316L Stainless Steel
Movement：SEIKO NH35A automatic
Dial: with solid luminous, swiss superluminova
Bezel: 120 click Unidirect rotatable bezel
Bezel Insert: ceramic
Crystal: Double dome Sapphire glass with AR-Coating
Water resistance: 200 m / 20 ATM
Luminous: Swiss SuperLuminova Grade A
Crown: Screw-Down
Warranty: 2 Years
Watch strap：Leather /Fluororubber/Nylon/Rubber


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> This looks interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I like the watch overall, the multi-color version destroys the aesthetics of the watch, making it look like a bozo clown 20 dollar piece...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> While I like the watch overall, the multi-color version destroys the aesthetics of the watch, making it look like a bozo clown 20 dollar piece...


The vintage-y brownish index one, on the other hand...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

look nice !


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

It's cool that the WR rating is in fathoms.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Are there actually any SKX013 homages? Or are they all the bigger 007 versions? I’ve never been a big fan of the SKX, but the smaller version does look very nice..


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Anyone knows when the next AliExpress sale will be? Is it 11.11 or is there still some 'holiday' sale before it?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Are there actually any SKX013 homages? Or are they all the bigger 007 versions? I've never been a big fan of the SKX, but the smaller version does look very nice..


I've not seen anything from the AliExpress-Alibaba vendors. The only one I know of is the 38mm Islander variant from Long Island Watches. Those are $299, but they come with very good specifications.

The 38mm Islanders have apparently sold well, so maybe the design and engineering teams at Steel Dive, etc. are hard at work developing their own versions.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> I've not seen anything from the AliExpress-Alibaba vendors. The only one I know of is the 38mm Islander variant from Long Island Watches. Those are $299, but they come with very good specifications.
> 
> The 38mm Islanders have apparently sold well, so maybe the design and engineering teams at Steel Dive, etc. are hard at work developing their own versions.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


fingers x'd, I would scoop one of those up quickly!


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Hey AliX hunters, are there dressier salmon dialed watches to find? I want to see if there are some affordable options to try out this colour.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

^ Oh would be interested to know as well...you seem yo be looking for dressier salmon dial watches...does that mean sporty/casual ones exist already? I'd be eager to check them out if they do.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

fishy enough?


----------



## Z'ha'dum (Sep 16, 2008)

Some interesting reading here


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

FrankDerek said:


> Hey AliX hunters, are there dressier salmon dialed watches to find? I want to see if there are some affordable options to try out this colour.


US $89.99 80% OFF|2020 New PAGANI DESIGN Mens Quartz Watches Automatic Date Luxury Gold Wristwatch Men Waterproof Chronograph Japan VK63 Clock man|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress








US $89.99 80% OFF|2020 New PAGANI DESIGN Mens Quartz Watches Automatic Date Luxury Gold Wristwatch Men Waterproof Chronograph Japan VK63 Clock man|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress









US $58.42 15% OFF|STEELBAGELSPORT Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watches Women Classic Business Date Full Steel Ladies Watch|watch brand women|watch topwatch top brand - AliExpress








US $58.42 15% OFF|STEELBAGELSPORT Classic Automatic Mechanical Full Stainless steel Watch Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Watch Business Male Clocks|clock brand|clocks maleclock men stainless - AliExpress









Bonus watch:





Dropship High Quality Sapphire 316l All Matt Stainless Steel Mechanical Automatic Transparent Caseback Watch Woman For Sale - Buy Stainless Steel Mechanical Automatic Transparent Caseback Watch Woman,Transparent Caseback Watch Woman For Sale,Automatic Transparent Caseback Watch Woman Product on Alibaba.com


Dropship High Quality Sapphire 316l All Matt Stainless Steel Mechanical Automatic Transparent Caseback Watch Woman For Sale - Buy Stainless Steel Mechanical Automatic Transparent Caseback Watch Woman,Transparent Caseback Watch Woman For Sale,Automatic Transparent Caseback Watch Woman Product on...



www.alibaba.com


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> ^ Oh would be interested to know as well...you seem yo be looking for dressier salmon dial watches...does that mean sporty/casual ones exist already? I'd be eager to check them out if they do.


They might, but I asked for dressier examples because they better suit my style. Salmon seems to very on trend right now but I am not sure it will be the colour for me.


----------



## FrankDerek (Dec 13, 2016)

konax said:


> fishy enough?


This one comes close to what I like, thanks! If they have a no date version this could be the one to try.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> US $89.99 80% OFF|2020 New PAGANI DESIGN Mens Quartz Watches Automatic Date Luxury Gold Wristwatch Men Waterproof Chronograph Japan VK63 Clock man|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


The description doesn't mention "Daytona" once as it may look like too much to a certain Rolex, but the picture shows the Daytona speedway with a huge "DAYTONA" written on the wall. Well that's marketing done right


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I saw that Parnis Nomos (Orion?) homage a week ago. Looks super nice. 41mm is slightly big though. The salmon dial looks good


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I am intrigued to know if others on here buy and collect things other than their AliExpress purchases. I for one buy affordable vintage watches and often buy things fix them and then decide whether to keep them or move them on . Here is one that started off as a non runner not that long ago and found its way to a new home a little while ago.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

I just made a hydromod on my F91W homage cheapo. Now it's filled with extra virgin olive oil. For now, it lives  but I can't see any real difference to be honest.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Kieranz said:


> I am intrigued to know if others on here buy and collect things other than their AliExpress purchases. I for one buy affordable vintage watches and often buy things fix them and then decide whether to keep them or move them on . Here is one that started off as a non runner not that long ago and found its way to a new home a little while ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's real purdy! I also like finding oldies that need a little help. I've gotten lucky and found some good deceased estate bulk lots which have a couple dozen cheap, fashion quartz's, but one gem hidden amongst them.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Olciakk said:


> I just made a hydromod on my F91W homage cheapo. Now it's filled with extra virgin olive oil. For now, it lives  but I can't see any real difference to be honest.


 You have to go underwater for the full effect. The point of the "hydromod" is to give the watch face a different refractive index to be more readeable at various angles under water where the crystal of a non hydromoded watch might just turn into a mirror.

Still have a non modded model around? Take them both to the bathtub for a side by side comparison and be impress by yourself with the excellent modding job you have done.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

spacecat said:


> You have to go underwater for the full effect. The point of the "hydromod" is to give the watch face a different refractive index to be more readeable at various angles under water where the crystal of a non hydromoded watch might just turn into a mirror.
> 
> Still have a non modded model around? Take them both to the bathtub for a side by side comparison and be impress by yourself with the excellent modding job you have done.





Olciakk said:


> I just made a hydromod on my F91W homage cheapo. Now it's filled with extra virgin olive oil. For now, it lives  but I can't see any real difference to be honest.


It might not look different but the watches cholesterol levels have improved.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> It might not look different but the watches cholesterol levels have improved.


Do you also get an improvement in water resistance? I wanted to get another homage that is just 30m water resistant but wouldn't make sense for me to get this specific watch if swimming was out of the question (wear scenario: chores in the garden and dive in the sea afterwards). I got a Sanda with 50m eventually but the skmei has more functions.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

These look like a good Smart watch/retro Casio combination









79.98US $ |Global Version Amazfit Neo Smartwatch 28 Days Battery Life Retro Design 5atm 3 Sports Modes Heart Rate Track Sleep Monitor - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sadly can't order a green one though.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

It's out guys









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

crAss said:


> Do you also get an improvement in water resistance? I wanted to get another homage that is just 30m water resistant but wouldn't make sense for me to get this specific watch if swimming was out of the question (wear scenario: chores in the garden and dive in the sea afterwards). I got a Sanda with 50m eventually but the skmei has more functions.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


It was not stated to be water resistant at any particular level, so I think the answer is yes. Check out this thread about F91W from another forum: The Little Watch That Could
After extra virgin olive oil hydromod the watch survived almost 1000m deep dive.
To be honest, my boyfriend has another MOTAM watch without hydromod, but frankly I'm a bit scared to take it under the water  as for mine, it survived cleaning with a lot of water and strong detergent. Maybe it will get an occasion to swim and I will check its water resistance.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> It's out guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A proper Homage IMO. you get the nautilus Vibes pretty heavy, but it still has it's own distinct style. I dig that. was never a huge fan of the Patek, but this looks pretty great!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Sanda or Skmei???????


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

kovy71 said:


> It's out guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow there's even an option for a Selita.
San Martin is moving up


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Sanda or Skmei???????
> View attachment 15431138


Skmei sounds cooler and actually has a lil bit of brand presence.
Why would you need "SPORT WATCH" printed on a watch? Looks silly.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Sanda or Skmei???????
> View attachment 15431138


I'm interested in your feedback if you have both. I have the Skmei which is quite solid although some people have complained of its enormous lug-to-lug.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> It's out guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it supposed to be a Nautilus homage? I don't see/dig it, it's much too round!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

thatmofo said:


> Oh wow there's even an option for a Selita.
> San Martin is moving up


That was already the case a year ago, SM proposed Swiss movements in some of their watches. I got their bronze pilot with an ETA 2824 in June 2019:


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Oh wow there's even an option for a Selita.
> San Martin is moving up


That's microbrand territory for sure...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Sanda or Skmei???????
> View attachment 15431138


They are so cheap you can get both.
I got the Sanda because I wanted to swim with it and the negative screen...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

San Martin is good quality watch, I love my SM pilot.


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

Speaking about pilot watches, San Martin vs Steeldive vs Escapment Time, what do you guys think ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

SylvainGnx said:


> Speaking about pilot watches, San Martin vs Steeldive vs Escapment Time, what do you guys think ?


I highly recommend both the Escapement Time ones. 









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> That's microbrand territory for sure...
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Definitely, but at least with SM you know they are the actual manufacturer, not just designer and outsourcer. Of course there are other things at play like resale, brand presence, warranty etc. But you're likely getting a very well built watch cheaper than a micro with less compromise (availability of parts) and their more unique designs with superior movements appear even higher quality.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'm interested in your feedback if you have both. I have the Skmei which is quite solid although some people have complained of its enormous lug-to-lug.


On the exterior, the Skmei is absolutely superior in terms of construction and cosmetics----it is attractive. In addition, it lacks the annoying "Sport Watch" nomenclature someone else already noted. On the interior, the Sanda is absolutely superior. It keeps better time, it chimes on the hour, and best of all has a negative display (electroluminescent). Since they both cost a pittance, and you are not going to impress anyone with either, I'd opt for the Sanda for the reasons I've already given. I must say that from a looks standpoint, the Skmei did scratch my itch for the costly Casio all metal.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

mougino said:


> Is it supposed to be a Nautilus homage? I don't see/dig it, it's much too round!


TBF that gives them an "out", as they can claim it's just an inspired homage and not a replica.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

this san martin nautilus is awesome. But 11mm thickness :-(


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

jhdscript said:


> this san martin nautilus is awesome. But 11mm thickness :-(


You saying that's too thick, or too thin? Considering it doesn't look to be trying to be a 1:1 copy, 11mm is a good, comfortable size (IMO)


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I highly recommend both the Escapement Time ones.


That B-uhr is on my radar thanks to your review. Looks really good! Great that they made the hour hand the right length.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

StephenR said:


> that's too thick, or too thin? Considering it doesn't look to be trying to be a 1:1 copy, 11mm is a good, comfortable size (IMO)


I m looking for same but lower than 10mm


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

but it s a good watch i think. Congrats to SM


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> I m looking for same but lower than 10mm


Unless you go quartz, you are going to have a hard time finding something under 10mm.
11mm is definitely below average thickness for an Automatic with 200M water resistance. I personally wouldn't let 1mm stop me from buying this watch if everything else is acceptable.


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ok so the Sugess  chrono arrived at my doorstep from china in less than 10 days after order was placed!
I am amazed by the quality of it. No specs on the dial, impeccable execution, chrono resets where it should. Timegrapher app says -2 to +4 sec all positions. Only flaw I can find, the sapphire crystal does not sit flush with the case both sides (see last pic). That's by only a fraction of a mm but I will not be submerging in water till I get it tested to be on the safe side.

Overall a steal at 120+ pounds






























Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Very nice! 

I would not get it submerged in water full stop tbh. These 1963s (and variants) are only splash proof.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Carnival automatic watches 8894G & 506G review. Miyota 8205 + stainless steel + Sapphire?
~60-70 on ali (links under youtube video description)















































*


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

This Carnival looks neat. I wish the made it in 38mm...


----------



## harvindg (Jan 3, 2020)

SylvainGnx said:


> Speaking about pilot watches, San Martin vs Steeldive vs Escapment Time, what do you guys think ?


I own the Escapement Time and Steeldive fliegers, both are fantastic watches for the price. Built quality goes to the Escapement Time. It just feels like it's a notch above the Steeldive. Better finishing overall with nicer hands and dial.

That being said, I personally prefer wearing the Steeldive. The smaller size makes it feel much more comfortable on my 6.5" wrist.
















Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

harvindg said:


> I own the Escapement Time and Steeldive fliegers, both are fantastic watches for the price. Built quality goes to the Escapement Time. It just feels like it's a notch above the Steeldive. Better finishing overall with nicer hands and dial.
> 
> That being said, I personally prefer wearing the Steeldive. The smaller size makes it feel much more comfortable on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> ...


Good information. Thanks. How's the lume on the Escapement Time compared to the Steeldive?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Very nice!
> 
> I would not get it submerged in water full stop tbh. These 1963s (and variants) are only splash proof.


Even if they claim a higher rating I wouldn't trust a Chinese made chrono to be anything better than splash proof. It's significantly more difficult to ensure the WR of pushers compared to any other part of the watch.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

interloper07 said:


> Good information. Thanks. How's the lume on the Escapement Time compared to the Steeldive?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No contest - the lume on the Steeldive is brighter and lasts much longer. The lume on the Escapement Time looks really nicely applied, but it just can't compete with the Steeldive.

Photo: Escapement Time (L), Steeldive (R)

P.S. Realised I used the wrong account for my initial post!









Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hey Guys, I get pretty consistent questions about this watch and my thoughs compared to Pagani design. I did a review and it just went live on my youtube channel.
I don't touch too much on the PD comparrison, but I say the main reason to get this over the PD is the cleaner dial and the slightly thinner case.

hope you check out my review and channel...some other nice chinese homage watches on there.





I've also got my San Martin Review coming up pretty soon...my quick look is my highest viewed video so far, so I know a lot of people are waiting for that one.

thanks guys!


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

WristWatching1989 said:


> No contest - the lume on the Steeldive is brighter and lasts much longer. The lume on the Escapement Time looks really nicely applied, but it just can't compete with the Steeldive.
> 
> Photo: Escapement Time (L), Steeldive (R)
> 
> ...


Absolutely right. There is no contest there. That picture says it all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

interloper07 said:


> Absolutely right. There is no contest there. That picture says it all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not saying he's wrong...he's got the watches in hand after all, but one picture doesn't show much. my San Martin Fliger is quite a bit brighter than my San Martin Sub for the first 30 seconds....after that they even out and a few hours later, the San Martin is brighter. also BGW9 photographs differently than C3 in my experience.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> I'm not saying he's wrong...he's got the watches in hand after all, but one picture doesn't show much. my San Martin Fliger is quite a bit brighter than my San Martin Sub for the first 30 seconds....after that they even out and a few hours later, the San Martin is brighter. also BGW9 photographs differently than C3 in my experience.


And the blue lume is much more awesome than the green imo.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I'm not saying he's wrong...he's got the watches in hand after all, but one picture doesn't show much. my San Martin Fliger is quite a bit brighter than my San Martin Sub for the first 30 seconds....after that they even out and a few hours later, the San Martin is brighter. also BGW9 photographs differently than C3 in my experience.


While I agree that initial brightness is not a good indicator of longevity, the C3 on the Steeldive can still be seen after 3-4 hours in the middle of the night. The same can't be said of the Escapement Time's BGW9.

I generally prefer the blue look of BGW9, it's a nice change of pace. But the C3 on the Steeldive looks like it's painted thicker (more layers) - making it last brighter and longer.

I'm doing a review of these two on my YouTube channel in a couple of weeks. Will definitely include an in-depth lume comparison too!

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

I have the steeldive flieger and I love it. Specially for its size as I have just a 6.25 inch wrist. The escapement time would be too big for me. 
The San Martin 39 mm comes without a date window, compared to the steeldive. In the last sale I saw the San Martin with the Nh35 also for under 100 Euro. The date window is not to everybodies taste. (if you are into watch modding, I saw a nh 35 date wheel, black with lumed numbers, for about 30 euros)

One thing to be aware of that on new Steeldive 1940, they changed the hands. It is not more the traditional German Luftwaffe hands they had before, but something else. Don't know the name of the hands, check the photos on Ali. Some seller still using photos of the old style hands next to the new "upgraded" hand version. Photos in the customer reviews might show also the older version. 
You might like or prefer the new style, but if not look closely and/or drop the seller a line to make sure you get a watch with the hands you want.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I highly recommend both the Escapement Time ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've watched your ET Type B review a number of times already. Thanks to that I got to know about the brand. I didn't pull the trigger during the last sale as the budget went to SM Green Turtle  For sure my interest will be revived in the 11.11 sale (if any). LOL


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> I highly recommend both the Escapement Time ones.


This brand really has my attention.
I've heard some people say that the ET (B type) is "better" than the one made by TISELL. 
Am not sure in what way, if true.
I only have the TISELL version, and I find it pretty faultless.
Does anyone have both models to compare?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I would buy the Escapement Time B-Uhr, but 42mm is just a bit too chunky I think. 
Maybe I’ll get their 40mm chrono-flieger at some point. It looks nice too.


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

Hello guys, I managed to scratch two of my recently purchased watches by banging them against a steel table, a Seagull (Nomos Rodina homage) and a Corgeut (Aqua Terra homage)... -_- 

Both have a small mark on the polished case and I cannot unsee them.

My questions are : even if they are just $50-100 watches, do you also slap yourself when you bump your new watch ? Does it even happen to you ? Do you try to brush them out or leave them ?


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

SylvainGnx said:


> Hello guys, I managed to scratch two of my recently purchased watches by banging them against a steel table, a Seagull (Nomos Rodina homage) and a Corgeut (Aqua Terra homage)... -_-
> 
> Both have a small mark on the polished case and I cannot unsee them.
> 
> My questions are : even if they are just $50-100 watches, do you also slap yourself when you bump your new watch ? Does it even happen to you ? Do you try to brush them out or leave them ?


The first scratch always hits me the hardest, no matter the price. Every additional scratch gets easier to deal with.

I usually leave them be, just so I don't have to deal with that 'first scratch' feeling when they eventually scratch up again.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Has anyone here got this Parnis watch yet?
It looks... weirdly attractive to me.
The rotating, FP.Journe-esque indices but in a font similar to that of Nomos.
The sub-dial design which also exudes classic design cues.
I don't even mind the open heart or the slightly short hands.








245.1US $ |Newly Hot 2017 Parnis Mechanical Watches Fashion Casual Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Miyota82s5 100M Waterproof Watch Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> Has anyone here got this Parnis watch yet?
> It looks... weirdly attractive to me.
> The rotating, FP.Journe-esque indices but in a font similar to that of Nomos.
> The sub-dial design which also exudes classic design cues.
> ...


Looks good, it looks like a Lip Himalaya, maybe there is another watch it is an homage of ?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

SylvainGnx said:


> Hello guys, I managed to scratch two of my recently purchased watches by banging them against a steel table, a Seagull (Nomos Rodina homage) and a Corgeut (Aqua Terra homage)... -_-
> 
> Both have a small mark on the polished case and I cannot unsee them.
> 
> My questions are : even if they are just $50-100 watches, do you also slap yourself when you bump your new watch ? Does it even happen to you ? Do you try to brush them out or leave them ?


Initially yes, but then I think how I would have felt if it was a 10k watch and I forget about it the next instant.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Could you recommend some affordable dive watches, on which you can actually dive, that are quartz? I showed my dad some watches from Steeldive and San Martin and he is in love with their look and quality, but he doesn't like automatics. It would need to be steel, be stated as 200m and have nice lume. Do you know some watches that are better made than Casios? Is there some quartz equivalent of San Martin/Steeldive/Heimdallr?

And extra question. I was wondering. Is there any chinese watch with solar powered movement?


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

Olciakk said:


> Could you recommend some affordable dive watches, on which you can actually dive, that are quartz? I showed my dad some watches from Steeldive and San Martin and he is in love with their look and quality, but he doesn't like automatics. It would need to be steel, be stated as 200m and have nice lume. Do you know some watches that are better made than Casios? Is there some quartz equivalent of San Martin/Steeldive/Heimdallr?
> 
> And extra question. I was wondering. Is there any chinese watch with solar powered movement?


I believe Steeldive have some quartz models.









168.0US $ |STEELDIVE 1986 New Arrival Watch 2020 Quartz Dive Watches Mens Quartz Watches Top Brand Luxury 200m Waterproof C3 Luminous|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Olciakk said:


> And extra question. I was wondering. Is there any chinese watch with solar powered movement?


San Martin made a solar tuna


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Steeldive have a quartz SKX


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Olciakk said:


> Could you recommend some affordable dive watches, on which you can actually dive, that are quartz? I showed my dad some watches from Steeldive and San Martin and he is in love with their look and quality, but he doesn't like automatics. It would need to be steel, be stated as 200m and have nice lume. Do you know some watches that are better made than Casios? Is there some quartz equivalent of San Martin/Steeldive/Heimdallr?
> 
> And extra question. I was wondering. Is there any chinese watch with solar powered movement?


There's this model by SteelDive. SKX homage but quarts. Even cheaper! The only thing is that it's not sapphire. Check for other vendors as well because I've seen it several times on aliexpress. 
https://a.aliexpress.com/_ePqp37

Sent from my Brain using my Fingers

Check my latest work on my Instagram 
@m_c.ph
Login • Instagram


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Stay and keep safe everyone!
Lovin' this Steeldive 62MAS from AliExpress


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks for recommendations! I also have found this one for $52 in multiple colours:
















39.6US $ 67% OFF|Addies Dive Watch 200m 2115 Quartz Watches Men C3 Super Luminous Calendar Diving Watch Fashion Stainless Steel Men's Watches|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
 

Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




It looks quite nice, but one thing I don't like is that the lume on hands is in different colour than on indices. My dad likes it.
And thanks on the information about solar San Martin. I didn't know about it.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like Phorcydes is intent on filling the gaps in this current market/





EXPLORER II 1655 PRE-ORDER


Some called it "Freccione", The "Steve McQueen", The Explorer. No matter time changes and golden ages far gone. It still remained as a timeless chronological milestone with big leap in aesthetics and functions. And rarely, it succeed on both. Our project was exactly inspired by this GMT model...




www.phorcydes.net





















*Specsheet:*
*Case: 39mm Diameter, 13mm thickness, derived directly from Ref. 1675.
Bezel and Inserts:*

*Unibody and fixed-clicking, perfectly replicating the Ref. 1655 bezel.*
*Sterile and unibody bezel paying homage to Marlon Brando in Apocalypse Now.*
*Standard stainless steel bezel attached with Pepsi themed aluminum inserts. *
*Dial and Hands:*

*1655 train track pattern indices, pencil hands & classic "Freccione" big arrow GMT hand.*
*1675 layout, Mercedes hands & GMT hand.*
*Choice of Movement:*

*Ronda Cal. 515.24H GMT Quartz Movement*
*Asian 2836 Clone, namely, Dandong Made GMT Movement*
*SWISS Sellita SW330-1 GMT movement *
*Glass: AR coated Tophat Sapphire Glass
Bracelet and Straps:*

*leather strap*
*Solid endlink + leather straps*
*Stainless steel bracelet*
*Luminous: JAPAN ROOT BEN
Two standard combinations:
Vintage Brown Paint + Blue Luminescence
Vintage Brown Paint + Neon Green Luminescence *

*With Customisation services available for Dial and Lume*

*ETA:
End of October*


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Heithel said:


> There's this model by SteelDive. SKX homage but quarts. Even cheaper! The only thing is that it's not sapphire. Check for other vendors as well because I've seen it several times on aliexpress.
> US $78.6 40% OFF|STEELDIVE luxury watches for men,men dive watch sport men's quartz wristwatches 200m waterproof super luminous clock dive bezel|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> Sent from my Brain using my Fingers
> ...


It's like homage to the skx case, homage to a Rolex dial and homage to omega hands

Pretty sure anyone who just want a quartz with decent build quality, water resistance for swimming and snorkeling activities and a good lume that last a while through the night will be happy with that.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Thank you @Desk-bound. It looks very nice! It might be a good option. However, I was rather looking for something a bit cheaper. If it was on Aliexpress I could bend the price with some coupons on next sale


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Olciakk said:


> Thanks for recommendations! I also have found this one for $52 in multiple colours:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This diver was 31€ with coupons on the last sale. If you can wait for the next one...


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

cuica said:


> This diver was 31€ with coupons on the last sale. If you can wait for the next one...


Sure I will. Do you have it? Is the glass sapphire or mineral?


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like Phorcydes is intent on filling the gaps in this current market/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow I will need this. Any idea if they offer a standard Pepsi bezel too?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like Phorcydes is intent on filling the gaps in this current market/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prices are firmly entrenched at the San Martin end of the scale. $250 for a Rhonda quartz and then $500 for the Sellita is the high end of town for a new and unproven brand. It looks attractive enough but too small for me. V1.1 would be my pick of the bunch with just the logo. I'm not sure about the 'Superlative chronometer officially certified.' I think it does fine without that last bit of Rolex aspiration.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

SylvainGnx said:


> Hello guys, I managed to scratch two of my recently purchased watches by banging them against a steel table, a Seagull (Nomos Rodina homage) and a Corgeut (Aqua Terra homage)... -_-
> 
> Both have a small mark on the polished case and I cannot unsee them.
> 
> My questions are : even if they are just $50-100 watches, do you also slap yourself when you bump your new watch ? Does it even happen to you ? Do you try to brush them out or leave them ?


I'd leave them to a fellow French F71 member who would be happy ?, and buy 2 new watches without bumps ?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Olciakk said:


> Sure I will. Do you have it? Is the glass sapphire or mineral?


No idea, i was eyeing that one too.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Olciakk said:


> Could you recommend some affordable dive watches, on which you can actually dive, that are quartz? I showed my dad some watches from Steeldive and San Martin and he is in love with their look and quality, but he doesn't like automatics. It would need to be steel, be stated as 200m and have nice lume. Do you know some watches that are better made than Casios? Is there some quartz equivalent of San Martin/Steeldive/Heimdallr?
> 
> And extra question. I was wondering. Is there any chinese watch with solar powered movement?


Better than a Casio Duro......I don't know.....But Phoibos is a brand people seem to enjoy ?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone !
I've just found this brand on Ali, never seen it before, and I'm not sure it has been discussed here. I love what San Martin is doing, but I regret that they do not make any interesting color schemes. Well it looks like Proxima has heard me.
I leave a link to their official store, and some pics. What do you think about that ?






Merchanical Watch - Shop Cheap Merchanical Watch from China Merchanical Watch Suppliers at proxima Official Store on Aliexpress.com


Shopping for Cheap Merchanical Watch at proxima Official Store and more from on Aliexpress.com ,the Leading Trading Marketplace from China




proxima.fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone !
> I've just found this brand on Ali, never seen it before, and I'm not sure it has been discussed here. I love what San Martin is doing, but I regret that they do not make any interesting color schemes. Well it looks like Proxima has heard me.
> I leave a link to their official store, and some pics. What do you think about that ?
> 
> ...


Proxima is one of those brands that came out around the same time as San Martin with similar quality control.
They do restrict all of their movements to NH-35s/36s for all their watches though.









a Seiko MM300 homage... the Proxima MM300


I am not one to take the time write any fancy reviews. When I acquire a new timepiece, it is either destined to be worn for specific occasions only, as a daily wearer, as a beater or to sit in the safe awaiting something special or who knows what. In this write up, I will be looking at a...




www.watchuseek.com












Proxima Bronze Samurai


Anyone got their hands on one of these yet? I ordered one of the limited edition the other day hopefully be here soon. Excited to see it in person. I had a seiko samurai at one time and regret letting it go. I always wished it was bronze maybe this one will help my bronze addiction.




www.watchuseek.com












Proxima Divers 65 homage?


Hi All, Does anyone have any experience with the Proxima Divers 65 homage? I've seen mention of their MM homages on here but nothing about the Divers model. Can't post the link as I'm a lurker with too few posts, but they are on Aliexpress and WR watches. It has the good retro look to it and...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Bought on Aliexpress, but shipped from Spain, it took 5 days to my home in Italy. Fantastic!
The finish is impeccable, the crystal is sapphire, the case is slim thank to the 28.800 bpH Miyota 9015. I only find the dial a bit dull with the printed text in Arial. It could be improved with a smarter font and with an applied brand.
The small diamond at 12, that so many people hate, doesn't bother me since it is barely visible, actually completely outshined by the multifaceted polished marker.
In any case for less than 100€ it's a steal.
The leather strap is not bad but rather stiff, I think the watch deserves something better, maybe a cheap alligator strap from Vietnam on Ebay.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Such a great deal! Like the Cadisen with the NH35, you pay basically what you'd pay for the movement alone and you get a whole watch with sapphire etc etc along with it. 

I wish it was my cup of tea.. Would love a 9015, esp at that price. But at the end of the day, specs don't matter if you don't really like the watch. Not that I dislike the Cadisen. It just doesn't do much for me and don't think it would really have a purpose in my rotation.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Anyone bought a Rodina R005 (Nomos Tangomat inspired) recently? They appear to have changed the dial recently with a different logo typeface.

My biggest concern (from the many old reviews) is the noisy movement. Did that change in the meantime?

I'll probably just save up for a Stowa Antea KS, but I'm curious how this one stacks up.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Proxima is one of those brands that came out around the same time as San Martin with similar quality control.
> They do restrict all of their movements to NH-35s/36s for all their watches though.


Well these movements are reliable and accurate, and they allow the watchmakers to keep their prices low, so what would I ask more ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Tbh NH35/36 is probably my favourite movement in Chinese watches, over PT5000 or SW200. It seems NH35 in bulk is maybe ~$25, whereas PT5000 perhaps ~$90 and SW200 ~$180? Those nicer movements inflate the price to the point where it's almost in entry-Swiss or decent Japanese territory. At least with San Martin & the like.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Is there a reason to prefer buying a San Martin from Aliexpress as opposed to their website?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mleok said:


> Is there a reason to prefer buying a San Martin from Aliexpress as opposed to their website?


There are a number of reasons.
1) Ali Coupons & Promotions
2) Having a Choice of Courier (Ali Standard Shipping/EMS/DHL)


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> There are a number of reasons.
> 1) Ali Coupons & Promotions
> 2) Having a Choice of Courier (Ali Standard Shipping/EMS/DHL)


+1 these are the exact two reasons why I opt to purchase SM from Ali...Another notable reason would be customer feedback especially those who include pics in their reviews


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Buramu said:


> Anyone bought a Rodina R005 (Nomos Tangomat inspired) recently? They appear to have changed the dial recently with a different logo typeface.
> 
> My biggest concern (from the many old reviews) is the noisy movement. Did that change in the meantime?
> 
> ...


I've nearly bought this one so many times, the case thickness for the diameter always put me off.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Such a great deal! Like the Cadisen with the NH35, you pay basically what you'd pay for the movement alone and you get a whole watch with sapphire etc etc along with it.
> 
> I wish it was my cup of tea.. Would love a 9015, esp at that price. But at the end of the day, specs don't matter if you don't really like the watch. Not that I dislike the Cadisen. It just doesn't do much for me and don't think it would really have a purpose in my rotation.


I got one recently, it's a fantastic watch... but... I don't know that I'll really gel with it too well. It'll tide me over until I find a nice Seiko Liner, but I don't think it has a permanent place it my watch box (which then means I'm hardly wearing it because I want to keep it scratch-free in the hopes of resale!).


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

StephenR said:


> I got one recently, it's a fantastic watch... but... I don't know that I'll really gel with it too well. It'll tide me over until I find a nice Seiko Liner, but I don't think it has a permanent place it my watch box (which then means I'm hardly wearing it because I want to keep it scratch-free in the hopes of resale!).


I wish more Ali-Express brands would use the Miyota 9015 movement. They're really an excellent value.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Any of you bought a leather nato from Ali recently? I'm looking for dark brown one, probably will get one from either Eache or onthelevel. I ordered a black onthelevel zulu earlier but it was a bit too thick and I don't think that it matches my watches all that well outside of a black Casio which I rarely wear due to the large size.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Offering from Heimdallr








Heimdallr Sharkey 316L SKX007 Stainless Steel FUGU full lume Dial


The mod monster SKX007 from Seiko issued by Sharkey. Get your professional diver watch ready to be worn. Seiko NH36A Mechanical Automatic Movement powered.




heimdallr.watch





























Heimdallr Promaster Homage dive wrist watch 200 m WR, NH36A mechanical


The legendary Citizen Promaster has his releave on a Heimdallr Homage.




www.heimdallr.watch


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> New Offering from Heimdallr
> http://heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/196-heimdallr-skx007-fugu-mod.html
> 
> https://www.heimdallr.watch/dive-watches/193-promaster-fugu-homage-sharkey.html


Yes, I noticed them in taobao as well. Might get the fugo with other goodies from there.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

StephenR said:


> I've nearly bought this one so many times, the case thickness for the diameter always put me off.


Yeah.. I have had my finger hover over the buy button for a while ("It's only $80"), but never pushed. I can't quite put my finger on it what's holding the design back. I suppose the thickness/diameter proportion may have something to do with it, and perhaps the fact that the dial lies quite deep under the crystal. I don't know. Something about it looks cheap but I can't really point it out.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Interesting new quartz air force chrono
















Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Buramu said:


> Yeah.. I have had my finger hover over the buy button for a while ("It's only $80"), but never pushed. I can't quite put my finger on it what's holding the design back. I suppose the thickness/diameter proportion may have something to do with it, and perhaps the fact that the dial lies quite deep under the crystal. I don't know. Something about it looks cheap but I can't really point it out.


What's wrong with 39mm x 9mm? Seems quite nice.

I like the Rodina but have always been a bit suspicious of it. Why is it on the Seagull store (the 'seagullwatchstore' website)? Why is it $80 there, while Sea-Gull's own Nomos homage is $220 (while it's ~$100 on Ali)? Main concern is that it's a blatant Nomos knockoff, and iirc there's an infamous WUS thread where a Rodina uses replica parts. 
Altogether seems like a weird watch. But at $80, it looks nice.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

john_marston said:


> What's wrong with 39mm x 9mm? Seems quite nice.


On paper, yes, but I just looks off to my eyes. The design is quite boxy and angular, so 2 mm thickness difference (with the watch that inspired this homage) make much bigger difference visually than on more curved watch designed.



> Main concern is that it's a blatant Nomos knockoff, and iirc there's an infamous WUS thread where a Rodina uses replica parts.
> Altogether seems like a weird watch. But at $80, it looks nice.


Yes, I'm almost certainly going to pick up the Stowa Antea KS at some point, which can actually trace its authentic roots back to 1937 (beat that, Nomos ). It's a much more desirable piece than the Rodina. And I vastly prefer handwinders over automatics anyway.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Still have a non modded model around? Take them both to the bathtub for a side by side comparison and be impress by yourself with the excellent modding job you have done.


I made a comparison, but not underwater. When compared to non-modded watch, the screen in fact looks more clear. It seems the olive oil operation finally was worth the effort.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> New Offering from Heimdallr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that fully lumed dial 🤩


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

How accurate is AE's tracking, really? My watch went from handover to airline, to departed country of origin, to a postoffice at country of origin?? And when I click 'original' info, it says it's 'ready for shipment'. 

I suspect the Chinese have acquired one of those time machines from Tenet, and some parcels are going forward in time and others backwards... In true AE fashion, my watch will no doubt suddenly teleport from China to my doorstep.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> Any of you bought a leather nato from Ali recently? I'm looking for dark brown one, probably will get one from either Eache or onthelevel. I ordered a black onthelevel zulu earlier but it was a bit too thick and I don't think that it matches my watches all that well outside of a black Casio which I rarely wear due to the large size.


I got an on the level strap a wee while ago. I was very happy. Good quality for not a lot of money.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> How accurate is AE's tracking, really? My watch went from handover to airline, to departed country of origin, to a postoffice at country of origin?? And when I click 'original' info, it says it's 'ready for shipment'.
> 
> I suspect the Chinese have acquired one of those time machines from Tenet, and some parcels are going forward in time and others backwards... In true AE fashion, my watch will no doubt suddenly teleport from China to my doorstep.


It is not at all accurate. NOT AT ALL.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Olciakk said:


> I made a comparison, but not underwater. When compared to non-modded watch, the screen in fact looks more clear. It seems the olive oil operation finally was worth the effort.


Genuine question: What happens when the olive oil goes rancid? Will you be able to smell it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

john_marston said:


> What's wrong with 39mm x 9mm? Seems quite nice.
> 
> I like the Rodina but have always been a bit suspicious of it. Why is it on the Seagull store (the 'seagullwatchstore' website)? Why is it $80 there, while Sea-Gull's own Nomos homage is $220 (while it's ~$100 on Ali)? Main concern is that it's a blatant Nomos knockoff, and iirc there's an infamous WUS thread where a Rodina uses replica parts.
> Altogether seems like a weird watch. But at $80, it looks nice.


Let's be honest, many "homages" are based on the same supply chain as fakes. I was just looking at a Patek Philippe 5227 "homage" from San Martin, which looks identical to the one from Lobinni, and on some of the listings on AliExpress, it's clear that they were using photos of a watch with branded parts like the crown, and the Tang buckle has a characteristic Patek shape.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mleok said:


> Let's be honest, many "homages" are based on the same supply chain as fakes. I was just looking at a Patek Philippe 5227 "homage" from San Martin, which looks identical to the one from Lobinni, and on some of the listings on AliExpress, it's clear that they were using photos of a watch with branded parts like the crown, and the Tang buckle has a characteristic Patek shape.


There are factories producing parts and then there are assemblers. I have yet to see a 1:1 replica of a famous watch being available with just a different name. Closest ones I have are the LGXIGE nautilus homage and the Didun royal oak homage but they are by no means 1:1 to the original looks, very close but not the same.
Also, the dixmont 4Hz movement inside the LGXIGE I bet is in a lot of cheap replicas.
Other than that it is mix and match, so what you say could as well be true...


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> New Offering from Heimdallr


But is the Jubilee bracelet worth the extra $10? Mind you, it does look better in the jubilee. Ugh!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> There are factories producing parts and then there are assemblers. I have yet to see a 1:1 replica of a famous watch being available with just a different name. Closest ones I have are the LGXIGE nautilus homage and the Didun royal oak homage but they are by no means 1:1 to the original looks, very close but not the same.
> Also, the dixmont 4Hz movement inside the LGXIGE I bet is in a lot of cheap replicas.
> Other than that it is mix and match, so what you say could as well be true...


I do suspect that LGXIGE and Didun are (partially) linked to replica suppliers, tbh. Always thought they looked a bit too much like replicas, plus they are total mushroom brands. And then a while ago a guy said he got a Didun with AP branding on the bracelet.



mleok said:


> Let's be honest, many "homages" are based on the same supply chain as fakes. I was just looking at a Patek Philippe 5227 "homage" from San Martin, which looks identical to the one from Lobinni, and on some of the listings on AliExpress, it's clear that they were using photos of a watch with branded parts like the crown, and the Tang buckle has a characteristic Patek shape.


You mean you saw a Patek-branded crown on a San Martin or Lobinni ad? I doubt it. Lobinni have an L on the crown, SM is sterile. Though idk much about Lobinni, am not a fan of them.

If you look at the details, it's hard to imagine they are on some fakes supply chain, especially at the ~£200 price (since a £300+ replica would really have to be 1:1 in terms of looks). For one, the SM has a display caseback. The 5227 has a flip-open case back which is integrated in the main case. And a bunch of other smaller things, like the SM has second markers where 'Swiss Made' would be. 
It's very unlikely this watch is created on/from some replica supply chain.

The buckle might be similar too, but who cares, no one is pretending that it's an original design, and even Swiss and Japanese brands make heavy homages. 
















I could go on, these were just two of the first images


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

john_marston said:


> You mean you saw a Patek-branded crown on a San Martin or Lobinni ad? I doubt it. Lobinni have an L on the crown, SM is sterile. Though idk much about Lobinni, am not a fan of them.


This are a few photos from the LOBINNI Official Store on Aliexpress,









182.61US $ 70% OFF|Switzerland Luxury Brand Men's Watch For Rolexable Leather Men Mechanical Watches Leather Automatic Self wind relógio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Maybe they were just being sloppy, as you say, the actual 5227 has a hunter caseback, but the Lobinni and San Martin just have a regular display caseback.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

mleok said:


> This are a few photos from the LOBINNI Official Store on Aliexpress,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be a lobinni with a nice movement...

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

kovy71 said:


> That would be a lobinni with a nice movement...


Seiko is really upping their game.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Many of these brands which rely heavily on both Xerox and Photoshop simply steal photos of the watches they are cloning and forget to photoshop out all the logos but don't actually sell fakes (where they get their parts is of course an interesting question). Then there are others. There is a Nautilus clone on AliX that according to comments in the ad - some of them quite disappointed, even angry - does actually come with the silly-sounding brand name they advertise and not actually Patek Philippe, but the photos they use are photoshops - of a fake Patek Philippe. 🤣 And going even further, there are the likes of Age Girl etc., where the photoshops are simply wallpaper over an open secret, and there is no "Age Girl" branded watch at all.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mleok said:


> This are a few photos from the LOBINNI Official Store on Aliexpress,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, I see!

An unsuspected customer might think this is indeed a replica, when it are actually just super lazy people at Lobinni forgetting to photoshop or not caring...likely the latter. But in this case they are actually genuine watches.

More reason for me to avoid Lobinni.

Though I highly doubt San Martin is linked to replicas. I have seen zero evidence, and their brand is too strong to risk it I think. AFAIK their watches come from the LugYou factory. But what are the relations there? Is SM the OEM and the LGY factory the ODM?


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Genuine question: What happens when the olive oil goes rancid? Will you be able to smell it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dunno. But I will find out


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Buramu said:


> Yeah.. I have had my finger hover over the buy button for a while ("It's only $80"), but never pushed. I can't quite put my finger on it what's holding the design back. I suppose the thickness/diameter proportion may have something to do with it, and perhaps the fact that the dial lies quite deep under the crystal. I don't know. Something about it looks cheap but I can't really point it out.


For me it's definitely the side profile. While the case shape (from above), dial, hands etc are all that great minimalist bauhaus design, you look side on and you've got a brick... for my personal taste it doesn't seem to 'flow'


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> What's wrong with 39mm x 9mm? Seems quite nice.
> 
> I like the Rodina but have always been a bit suspicious of it. Why is it on the Seagull store (the 'seagullwatchstore' website)? Why is it $80 there, while Sea-Gull's own Nomos homage is $220 (while it's ~$100 on Ali)? Main concern is that it's a blatant Nomos knockoff, and iirc there's an infamous WUS thread where a Rodina uses replica parts.
> Altogether seems like a weird watch. But at $80, it looks nice.


There must be another Rodina model as well, I recall 39x14mm!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> For me it's definitely the side profile. While the case shape (from above), dial, hands etc are all that great minimalist bauhaus design, you look side on and you've got a brick... for my personal taste it doesn't seem to 'flow'


That's fair.
Funnily enough I actually learnt that I really like 'bricky' cases from the side! Not sure why


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> US $89.99 80% OFF|2020 New PAGANI DESIGN Mens Quartz Watches Automatic Date Luxury Gold Wristwatch Men Waterproof Chronograph Japan VK63 Clock man|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Og Gosh, that last OMEGA is SO nice. On the pics, but still


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mleok said:


> Let's be honest, many "homages" are based on the same supply chain as fakes. I was just looking at a Patek Philippe 5227 "homage" from San Martin, which looks identical to the one from Lobinni, and on some of the listings on AliExpress, it's clear that they were using photos of a watch with branded parts like the crown, and the Tang buckle has a characteristic Patek shape.


The San Martin one is different in terms of dimensions.
They were going more for depth than the Original look of the Nautilus, hence the increased thickness.
(Which ironically makes it more 'Nautilus' than the watch it is homaging).
They make too much effort than they were if they were taking parts from the Replica market.

For other brands (Lobinni etc.), they also clearly do not take from the Reps (Superclones etc.).
Their dimensions are off, the finish is off, the type of SS used is off & the movements are off.
They are lazy and make close-to-nil effort with their advertising, Ill give you that.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Olciakk said:


> I dunno. But I will find out


You just need an oil change then! Next time maybe you will use fully synthetic for extra milage!! 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mleok said:


> This are a few photos from the LOBINNI Official Store on Aliexpress,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a decorated NH35 ? Or not a Seiko movement at all ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

When Didun first came on the scene they had a famous brand caseback, from memory. I think it was also branded on the strap. I do recall someone earlier in this thread showed a PS photo that Lobini used, which was a massive turn off. Was it Rodina that had famous branded internals? Lastly, the Corgeut BB had a mark (not registered, but associated with Tudor before the shield logo) on the crown. It was swiftly removed. 

My observation is that very early in the brand life of some Chinese mushroom brands, they dabble with parts or advertising from the dark side to save costs or get attention. As the sales ring in, they usually clean up quickly. It only takes one YouTube reviewer with a macro lens to spoil the party. Always look carefully at the sales feedback and included photos.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Is that a decorated NH35 ? Or not a Seiko movement at all ?


That's a photo of a Patek 324 calibre, so not a Seiko at all.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Techme said:


> When Didun first came on the scene they had a famous brand caseback, from memory. I think it was also branded on the strap. I do recall someone earlier in this thread showed a PS photo that Lobini used, which was a massive turn off. Was it Rodina that had famous branded internals? Lastly, the Corgeut BB had a mark (not registered, but associated with Tudor before the shield logo) on the crown. It was swiftly removed.
> 
> My observation is that very early in the brand life of some Chinese mushroom brands, they dabble with parts or advertising from the dark side to save costs or get attention. As the sales ring in, they usually clean up quickly. It only takes one YouTube reviewer with a macro lens to spoil the party. Always look carefully at the sales feedback and included photos.


I believe the Rodia used to occasionally have a caseback that was clearly intended to be for a fake Nomos. I also recall that Tao International, a now defunct mushroom brand, used to use photos of fake watches, with the branding photoshopped out of the image.

I think it's just a question of minimum order quantities, they need to have sufficient volume in order to place orders for parts that are either sterile or with their own branding, but many "homage" watches are simply rebranded fakes, and tap into the existing supply chain for fake watches.


----------



## aub77 (Feb 4, 2020)

Olciakk said:


> Could you recommend some affordable dive watches, on which you can actually dive, that are quartz? I showed my dad some watches from Steeldive and San Martin and he is in love with their look and quality, but he doesn't like automatics. It would need to be steel, be stated as 200m and have nice lume. Do you know some watches that are better made than Casios? Is there some quartz equivalent of San Martin/Steeldive/Heimdallr?
> 
> And extra question. I was wondering. Is there any chinese watch with solar powered movement?


If you don't mind the Rolex Submariner homage look, then Phoibos has a nice quartz diver for about $119. Long Island Watch sells them. 300 meter water resistance, Ronda quartz movement. Sapphire glass. Black and Blue versions that I know of.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

aub77 said:


> If you don't mind the Rolex Submariner homage look, then Phoibos has a nice quartz diver for about $119. Long Island Watch sells them. 300 meter water resistance, Ronda quartz movement. Sapphire glass. Black and Blue versions that I know of.


Thanks! I only checked their official website, and I didn't see this model there. Might be a good option too


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Olciakk said:


> Thanks! I only checked their official website, and I didn't see this model there. Might be a good option too


I believe they are old Stock...they are making new watches now and IIRC, stopped officially selling this one.

here is one on Ebay








PHOIBOS 300-Meter Dive Watch, Sapphire Crystal and Swiss Quartz Movement #PX002C | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PHOIBOS 300-Meter Dive Watch, Sapphire Crystal and Swiss Quartz Movement #PX002C at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

mleok said:


> That's a photo of a Patek 324 calibre, so not a Seiko at all.


Must have been the first Patek ever posted in the Affordable Watches forum


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mleok said:


> That's a photo of a Patek 324 calibre, so not a Seiko at all.


That's way out of my league, that's why I didn't recognize it ! So should I assume there's actually a NH35 in this watch ? Or is it the bargain of the year ?


----------



## catsteeth (Apr 8, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> US $89.99 80% OFF|2020 New PAGANI DESIGN Mens Quartz Watches Automatic Date Luxury Gold Wristwatch Men Waterproof Chronograph Japan VK63 Clock man|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that Pagini Design (Daytona style) chronograph with salmon pink dial really have "_snort_" written on the dial 

I do love a salmon dial.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Paganizonda51 said:


> That's way out of my league, that's why I didn't recognize it ! So should I assume there's actually a NH35 in this watch ? Or is it the bargain of the year ?


I believe the watch comes with a Chinese clone of the ETA 2824-2, not a SII NH35, so even that aspect of the description is incorrect.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone !
> I've just found this brand on Ali, never seen it before, and I'm not sure it has been discussed here. I love what San Martin is doing, but I regret that they do not make any interesting color schemes. Well it looks like Proxima has heard me.
> I leave a link to their official store, and some pics. What do you think about that ?
> 
> ...


I've ordered proxima tuna model during the sale... waiting for it to arrive...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah from the pics it doesn't even look like a Seiko. So they're stealing PP images, are too lazy to edit them, and lie about the movement.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

john_marston said:


> Yeah from the pics it doesn't even look like a Seiko. So they're stealing PP images, are too lazy to edit them, and lie about the movement.


Another reseller shows a caseback photo which suggests some sort of ETA 2824-2 clone, so it's not a Seiko movement in any case.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

mleok said:


> Another reseller shows a caseback photo which suggests some sort of ETA 2824-2 clone, so it's not a Seiko movement in any case.


In the recent past, a lobinni seller have me pictures. I don't have the pictures any more (somewhere in this thread). But they were quite disappointing. Ugly dial especially, and sloppy indices. I went with the more expensive SM and couldn't be happier. Beautiful detailed and sharp dial and case. I like the PT5000 movement. The watch is 9.5mm thick, very close to its inspirator. This thickness wears like a dream.























Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

Anybody spot a homage of the Hamilton tenet watch on Ali already?


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

My didun nautilus homage arrived and in all honesty it isn't great. Superficially it looks good, the polishing and brushing is really rather excellent especially given its bargain price point. The movement is also keeping excellent time, however there are a number of issues that manage to spoil things.

Firstly the case has gaps and sharp edges where the bezel wraps around the case sides to create the port hole handles. These catch hairs and rip them out. Not fun! This is amplified by the fact that as it is a butterfly clasp I can't get a perfect fit so it is slightly loose and moving around.

The end links on the bracelet also don't fit well and move so much that when worn a gap become apparent between the case and end links. Probably at its worst the gap is 3-4mm.

The worst issue however is the dial. The applied markers are almost all wonky. The double marker at the top has them set at different angles and heights. The applied logo is wonky as well. Worst of all they have used too much adhesive in particular on the logo and date window leaving glue visible on the dial and covering the date window surround.

The lume is also so badly mixed before application so much so that some of the indices don't fluoresce even under uv light as it is essentially binder only and contains no luminous material.

The clasp also is super cheap due to a pressed metal folder to secure the top of the butterfly clasp. The clap is friction only with no push buttons to open. The butterfly underneath is totally fine and made out of solid metal so the pressed fold over seems an odd choice.

Also by way of information the dial on mine is not white but cream. So the photos are slightly misleading.

I suggest that if you are after a nautilus homage look elsewhere and don't go with the didun. I think this might be finding its way to a new home via eBay and I may try again with another brand.

Sorry the photos are not great but they should give an idea.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The hour markers on the Didun look truly atrocious. I feel for you mate. All part of the Aliexpress mystery box - sometimes you get a winner, sometimes you get a turdburger.


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Didun Design


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

If anyone is interested, Carnival tritium watches are now 37€ before coupons:

R$246.6 49% de desconto|Marca de luxo superior carnaval 316 pulseira aço inoxidável relógios masculinos relógio esportivo à prova dwaterproof água luminosa data automática|Relógios de quartzo| - AliExpress


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

With the help of a Labor Day coupon I ordered this Heimdallr Pro Dive. At 140€ it isn't really cheap, but compared to the NY009x Fugu it's way better, with a sapphire crystal, a ceramic bezel insert, a hacking movement (NH36) and a bracelet with milled clasp at less than half the price of the Citizen provided that you can find one. And by the way the only yellow dial available in the NY range is.the extremely rare NY0040-25YE.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> With the help of a Labor Day coupon I ordered this Heimdallr Pro Dive. At 140€ it isn't really cheap, but compared to the NY009x Fugu it's way better, with a sapphire crystal, a ceramic bezel insert, a hacking movement (NH36) and a bracelet with milled clasp at less than half the price of the Citizen provided that you can find one. And by the way the only yellow dial available in the NY range is.the extremely rare NY0040-25YE.
> 
> View attachment 15441041


I'm really on the fence for this one, the green one is on top of my list. Looking forward to your impressions and some real life pictures!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

cuica said:


> If anyone is interested, Carnival tritium watches are now 37€ before coupons:
> 
> R$246.6 49% de desconto|Marca de luxo superior carnaval 316 pulseira aço inoxidável relógios masculinos relógio esportivo à prova dwaterproof água luminosa data automática|Relógios de quartzo| - AliExpress


i dont think this one is tritium. their tritium watches specifically say tritium on the page (US $99.99 50% OFF|Relogio Masculino Carnival Luxury Brand Men Quartz Wrist Watch Mens Fashion Carbon Fiber T25 Tritium Luminous Waterproof Clock|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress)


----------



## s0ft (Dec 9, 2019)

Have you guys ever seen lug holes like this? My steeldive seem to have had every old lug hole filled/welded with something.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

madmak said:


> i dont think this one is tritium. their tritium watches specifically say tritium on the page (US $99.99 50% OFF|Relogio Masculino Carnival Luxury Brand Men Quartz Wrist Watch Mens Fashion Carbon Fiber T25 Tritium Luminous Waterproof Clock|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress)


Thanks, I stand corrected.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

s0ft said:


> Have you guys ever seen lug holes like this? My steeldive seem to have had every old lug hole filled/welded with something.


Sheesh. that's pretty bad. can't say I've ever seen that. I'd contact them and see what they can do. I'd be worried about a springbar coming out of the hole in the first picture.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

s0ft said:


> Have you guys ever seen lug holes like this? My steeldive seem to have had every old lug hole filled/welded with something.


Never seen it. Quite sloppy  If that happened to me I'd return it without a second thought.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

s0ft said:


> Have you guys ever seen lug holes like this? My steeldive seem to have had every old lug hole filled/welded with something.
> View attachment 15441165
> View attachment 15441167


The last time I saw lug holes like that, it was on a $14 Sanda I purchased from AliX and I was angry with that. I would be furious with Steeldive which purports to be a cut above,------- what, a cut above Sanda?


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

oinofilo said:


> With the help of a Labor Day coupon


Was/is there a code available?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Camaro95 said:


> Was/is there a code available?


The Labor Day coupon 'LABOR20' was said to be valid only on Labor Day (September 7th). I placed my order on 8th and it worked. I don't know if now it's too late, but you can try...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

oinofilo said:


> With the help of a Labor Day coupon I ordered this Heimdallr Pro Dive. At 140€ it isn't really cheap, but compared to the NY009x Fugu it's way better, with a sapphire crystal, a ceramic bezel insert, a hacking movement (NH36) and a bracelet with milled clasp at less than half the price of the Citizen provided that you can find one. And by the way the only yellow dial available in the NY range is.the extremely rare NY0040-25YE.
> 
> View attachment 15441041


Got it already.
I wish, I waited a bit more for Fugo Promaster. Neverthless, I'll get it once it is available in their EU stock after two/three months hopefully.








Heimdallr Promaster Homage dive wrist watch 200 m WR, NH36A mechanical


The legendary Citizen Promaster has his releave on a Heimdallr Homage.




www.heimdallr.watch





Back to the topic. Here are my impressions:
1. Dial may seem more yellow under certain light conditions
2. Position of screw down crown can be annoying at times. For me, it is not an issue.
3. Protruding pip on bazel seems a bad design. Wish it was inside the bazel.
4. Bazel may feel tight for rotation. I don't like to rotate bazel so it is perfect for me.
5. Diameter and lug-to-lug is just about right for my wrist.

Here is wrist shot and lume shot which I took about a month ago.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Got it already.
> I wish, I waited a bit more for Fugo Promaster. Neverthless, I'll get it once it is available in their EU stock after two/three months hopefully.
> 
> 
> ...


It looks absolutely amazing. For me, the whole case design, indices and hands are so much more appealing than all the Seiko homages... I don't know what it is, just a very cool tool watch.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Variant just popped up








Heimdallr Promaster Homage dive wrist watch 200 m WR, NH36A mechanical


The legendary Citizen Promaster has his releave on a Heimdallr Homage.




www.heimdallr.watch


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> New Variant just popped up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pvd and gold not my thing. I'm torn between orange and green dial.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> If anyone is interested, Carnival tritium watches are now 37€ before coupons:
> 
> R$246.6 49% de desconto|Marca de luxo superior carnaval 316 pulseira aço inoxidável relógios masculinos relógio esportivo à prova dwaterproof água luminosa data automática|Relógios de quartzo| - AliExpress


Nooo, last thing I need is another watch... bit this one has been in and out of my basket so many times for the old price... this is really a steal.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Nooo, last thing I need is another watch... bit this one has been in and out of my basket so many times for the old price... this is really a steal.
> 
> Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


This is one isn't actually tritium though. I asked the seller specifically.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> New Variant just popped up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would've looked so much better with a gilt/gold hand set. The steel hands don't fit the watch at all, in my opinion,


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> This is one isn't actually tritium though. I asked the seller specifically.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


That's good to know, thanks!

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice new paganis









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Ugh. I hate you all in the best way possible. I have a dozen watches on my radar right now. Should I just do it? $1100 in one go?

Edit: And I just notice that two have arrivef at my PO Box. Fantastic!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Camaro95 said:


> I have a dozen watches on my radar right now. Should I just do it? $1100 in one go?


No. Go slowly and eschew impulse buys. They are the recipe to acquiring too many things that you won't enjoy enough.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks like the new 42mm CadisOak is finally out 








US $81.44 44% OFF|CADISEN 42MM Hot Men Mechanical Wristwatch New AP ROYAL OAK Stainless Steel Watch Top Brand 100M Waterproof Watches reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





looks pertty good!


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Well this is my pre-sale Ali purchase. It looked good so why not? 
tl:dr It looks good, but it's not.

I was really curious what this was going to be like. Yeah it was going to be a little on the big side, but it wasn't going to be anything more than a novelty. It looks bigger than I expected, but wears about as expected for a 48mm case. Surprisingly: it's entirely nonfunctional - the buttons don't even push they are literaly stuck there for decoration.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Looks like the new 42mm CadisOak is finally out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. 42mm is still slightly big imo (idk what the size of the original is). But it'll be MUCH better than their previous monstrosity


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

Anybody tried San Martin 62 mas V3 with hexagon logo?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Never seen it. Quite sloppy  If that happened to me I'd return it without a second thought.


Hello,
Would they agree to provide a return adress ? Would they pay for return ? Challenging the brand's quality  It looks like a good case for a price decrease though.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

SM's Nautilus looks gorgeous, judging from the Preview Vid








279.3US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Diver Luxury Business Watch Sapphire Retro Classic Stainless Steel Men Automatic Mechanical Watches 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
I'm still enjoying the CIGA skeleton watch I got from AliExpress...It included two straps in the box but had the impulse to change it with a gray rubber strap I bought online. I kinda dig the new look 😁.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Loving my Speedmaster homage.
First I was very disappointed because the seller advertised a Japanese VK movement, but it came with a Miyota OS20 instead. Also the watch crystal was completely smeared on the inside. After cleaning and accepting the one tick per second central chrono hand, it gets the most wrist time at the moment. I also like how it wears with different straps.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

---duplicate---


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Loving my Speedmaster homage.
> First I was very disappointed because the seller advertised a Japanese VK movement, but it came with a Miyota OS20 instead. Also the watch crystal was completely smeared on the inside. After cleaning and accepting the one tick per second central chrono hand, it gets the most wrist time at the moment. I also like how it wears with different straps.


Do you have a link? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

€ 58,91 50%OFF | oumashi men's watch 39.7mm Moon watch chronograph function quartz watch luminous waterproof date stainless steel








68.0US $ 50% OFF|oumashi men's watch 39.7mm Moon watch chronograph function quartz watch luminous waterproof date stainless steel|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




You will find some more searching for _oumashi chronograph_


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> I'm still enjoying the CIGA skeleton watch I got from AliExpress...It included two straps in the box but had the impulse to change it with a gray rubber strap I bought online. I kinda dig the new look 😁.
> View attachment 15442644


Do you need to do a Schwarzkopf so you can tell what time it is?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

sscob1 said:


> Anybody tried San Martin 62 mas V3 with hexagon logo?


If you going to buy it, look closely at the second hand. San Martin has two versions of the hex logo 62mas. One with the traditional 62mas second hand and on their upgraded version the second hand has that little red dot and looks more like the second hand of the 6105 Willard. 
You may prefer one over the other variant, so watch out.

The applied hex logo looks more appealing to me then the printed San Martin text.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Merkur watches has some upgrade for their seagull 63 chronograph cases. 
The acrylic crystal gets something what they call nano coating. Hopefully that adds some scratch resistance. I don't like how the installment of a sapphire crystal alters the look of the case. So I will always prefer the acrylic crystal, but I know the pain of the first little scratch and cannot wear them worry free.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That's interesting! I forget about Merkur. They're a good brand. 

I also preferred the case (and large dome) of the non-sapphire 1963, but now that I own a sapphire one I actually don't mind it at all.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Can you buy mod parts for an Orient Mako/Ray on AliExpress? I want a blue dive-style watch on a bracelet again. I like the Seiko SRPE53K1 but for the specs it's not good for £200. I had a Ray II, but sold it mainly because I didn't like the bezel. Now I saw this mod, it looks great to me! (funny how my tastes have changed since owning the Ray II, my first mechanical).
But buying just this bezel plus insert will run me like £70. And at almost £200, again, I'd rather buy something else...


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Can you buy mod parts for an Orient Mako/Ray on AliExpress? I want a blue dive-style watch on a bracelet again. I like the Seiko SRPE53K1 but for the specs it's not good for £200. I had a Ray II, but sold it mainly because I didn't like the bezel. Now I saw this mod, it looks great to me! (funny how my tastes have changed since owning the Ray II, my first mechanical).
> But buying just this bezel plus insert will run me like £70. And at almost £200, again, I'd rather buy something else...


Could you request a blue dial tuna homage with SS bezel at Heimdallr or SM?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Loving my Speedmaster homage.
> Also the watch crystal
> View attachment 15442782
> 
> ...


Acrylic crystal, isn't it?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

This is one of my favourite purchases from Ali. It's about £7 just now 🤤
So nice, I've ordered another, different version with nato/nylon style band & a grey dial.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

230.25US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Diver Watch Water Ghost Sub Homage Nh35 Luxury Sapphire Men Mechanical Watches 20bar Waterproof Bgw-9 Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





San Martin does a two-tone Sub now! Looks great!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## s0ft (Dec 9, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Would they agree to provide a return adress ? Would they pay for return ? Challenging the brand's quality  It looks like a good case for a price decrease though.


Well I haven't done anything yet, but for sure I will be contacting the seller about this b-grade case. But I don't really want to send it back especially if I will have to pay for it. Hopefully a partial refund or a big discount on another purchase.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> I'm still enjoying the CIGA skeleton watch I got from AliExpress...It included two straps in the box but had the impulse to change it with a gray rubber strap I bought online. I kinda dig the new look 😁.
> View attachment 15442644


I too love this watch but I purchased the titanium version (rather than s.s.) on Indiegogo. I see where they are still available at Indiegogo. In addition, they (both titanium and s.s.) are available at AliX.









269.99US $ |Ciga Ontwerp Z Serie Titanium Case Automatische Mechanische Horloge Silicone Band Uurwerk (Met Een Kalfsleer Band Voor Gratis)|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I forgot to attach a picture of my titanium Ciga Z:


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> Could you request a blue dial tuna homage with SS bezel at Heimdallr or SM?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Not really a Turtle fan, and I imagine they do not.

I'd love to mod a Mako 2, but considering the mod parts I'm looking at come from Singapore or US, inc shipping and taxes, just putting a new bezel on it would almost double the price of the watch ?

Looks like Ali has some bezel inserts for certain bezels, but not really what I'd want. Too bad. Weird how AE has flooded certain markets, but other products they have at all.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Received my Phylida Speedmaster a couple of days ago.... nice looking watch... too bad the stem fell out on the first day...
















Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Quint1980 said:


> Received my Phylida Speedmaster a couple of days ago.... nice looking watch... too bad the stem fell out on the first day...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not good. I've received mine recently too. Lucky I didn't have any such issue with it though.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's not good. I've received mine recently too. Lucky I didn't have any such issue with it though.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


And initial thoughts are? I keep toying with getting one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> And initial thoughts are? I keep toying with getting one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm really liking it so far. I wish the bracelet had female end links though.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm really liking it so far. I wish the bracelet had female end links though.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


I fell like that every time a watch has male end links

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Kieranz said:


> And initial thoughts are? I keep toying with getting one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was the same, I wound up getting the Alpha 1993. I'd really like to see a side by side of the phylida and the Alpha.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> I was the same, I wound up getting the Alpha 1993. I'd really like to see a side by side of the phylida and the Alpha.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


I have the alpha explorer. I really enjoy wearing it but the case finishing is awful and the hollow end links also make me feel alpha watches don't represent good value for money .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Has anyone bought anything from https://www.merkurwatch.com/
If so, what was your experience like and reptile your recommend buying from them?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

*Cheapest Double Tourbillon period*








Double Flying Tourbillon PIERRE PAULIN Genuine Mechanical Dress Luxury Mens Watch


Double Flying Tourbillon PIERRE PAULIN Genuine Mechanical Dress Luxury Mens Watch



www.merkurwatch.com


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Would they agree to provide a return adress ? Would they pay for return ? Challenging the brand's quality  It looks like a good case for a price decrease though.


I had a problem with a metal aftermarket bezel and bracelet for the Casio GA2100 Casioak, as the bracelet clasp would sometimes disengage, and I just filed a dispute after the seller ignored my request for a replacement clasp.

I uploaded a video of the issue, and AliExpress offered the option of returning it (at my expense) for a full refund, or a 30% partial refund to accept it as is. I ended up accepting the partial refund and keeping the item.

I had a bit less leverage as they had discontinued that particular item, so a negative feedback would have less impact on them.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm really liking it so far. I wish the bracelet had female end links though.


That's in keeping with the style of the Speedmaster Professional though, so they'll never change that.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> I too love this watch but I purchased the titanium version (rather than s.s.) on Indiegogo. I see where they are still available at Indiegogo. In addition, they (both titanium and s.s.) are available at AliX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be honest, I would have taken the Titanium version had it been available in AliX at the time when I purchased the S.S. version. I don't have a Titanium watch in my collection yet so it would have been a nice addition. Anyway, still happy with the one I got so it's all good 😁


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Kieranz said:


> I have the alpha explorer. I really enjoy wearing it but the case finishing is awful and the hollow end links also make me feel alpha watches don't represent good value for money .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm happy with my Alpha Speedy but the dial la is depth ie in the subdials and the crystal would look nicer as an acrylic. I find the bracelet ok and it appears to be solid links, they have that weight to them. I'm considering changing the crystal. I was considering getting the explorer next but you've talked me out if it I think

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> To be honest, I would have taken the Titanium version had it been available in AliX at the time when I purchased the S.S. version. I don't have a Titanium watch in my collection yet so it would have been a nice addition. Anyway, still happy with the one I got so it's all good


I'm waiting on the stainless steel version to arrive, it was about $160 shipped, inclusive of tax, so it's more than $100 cheaper than the titanium version, and I've not generally been a fan of titanium watches, so it was an easy decision to stick with stainless steel for me.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

mleok said:


> I'm waiting on the stainless steel version to arrive, it was about $160 shipped, inclusive of tax, so it's more than $100 cheaper than the titanium version, and I've not generally been a fan of titanium watches, so it was an easy decision to stick with stainless steel for me.


I got mine for $167 after all coupons and
coins during the summer sale. It includes the cost of DHL delivery for faster and way reliable service vs our own local post. I hope you enjoy your S.S. version as much as I do mine ?


----------



## Casualwatchguy (Feb 5, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> *Cheapest Double Tourbillon period*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like it has boobs. So i guess i can see the appeal.... 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> That's not good. I've received mine recently too. Lucky I didn't have any such issue with it though.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


When did you order yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mleok said:


> I had a problem with a metal aftermarket bezel and bracelet for the Casio GA2100 Casioak, as the bracelet clasp would sometimes disengage, and I just filed a dispute after the seller ignored my request for a replacement clasp.
> 
> I uploaded a video of the issue, and AliExpress offered the option of returning it (at my expense) for a full refund, or a 30% partial refund to accept it as is. I ended up accepting the partial refund and keeping the item.
> 
> I had a bit less leverage as they had discontinued that particular item, so a negative feedback would have less impact on them.


I had a problem too with the very same metal bezel+strap kit for the GA2100 but the seller agreed to return and the platform provided a free return sticker, I just had to print it, put it on the package, and drop the package at a local pickup place.

Seller was *sqp Professional Watch Modification Store*.








37.51US $ |GA2100 Watch Set Modification GA2100 Watchband Bezel 100% Metal 316L Stainless Steel|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> *Cheapest Double Tourbillon period*


Tourbillion was invented to increase acuracy. With this double t you can't even see what hour is between 3-9. For me this is just hilarious


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> I'm happy with my Alpha Speedy but the dial la is depth ie in the subdials and the crystal would look nicer as an acrylic. I find the bracelet ok and it appears to be solid links, they have that weight to them. I'm considering changing the crystal. I was considering getting the explorer next but you've talked me out if it I think
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It works fine for what it is. The bracelet is very comfortable despite not being amazing quality. It is 50m water resistant but has a screw down crown and I have been swimming with it and had no issues. The key downsides are bad lume, hollow end links very rough brushing on the case. I have considered building my own instead to replace this as Louis atelier now sells a 36mm 100m water resistant case.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tone1298 said:


> When did you order yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> 171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Nice! I ordered the tintin dial version of that same one but still waiting on delivery. What date did you order yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tone1298 said:


> Nice! I ordered the tintin dial version of that same one but still waiting on delivery. What date did you order yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered mine on the 26th of August.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

just got this in the post.

I immediately knew it was a gonna be a nice watch when it had a lovely silky 65 anniversary box with a very thick user manual ?

also had the QR code on the back of the watch. Not sure what that means but I've heard that means it's from the actual Tianjin Sea-Gull factory. Anyway, the whole presentation feels very legit, more so than any other AE watch I've bought.

The watch is gorgeous. No QC issues to be seen so far. Everything looks and feels nice. The winding feels good. And the strap is to my surprise not a stiff croc-grain like almost all the other croc-grain straps I got. Buckle, crown, and strap are SG signed. I think the only discrepancy is that the ad showed it having a deployant clasp, but it's a normal buckle. Maybe I'll ask if they can send one for free, but I'm not too fussed.

oh, and the 39mm is just perfect!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Came across this Blieger franken which combines a Rolex case with an Omega bezel, Seiko hands and indexes, on a jubilee bracelet and powered by a Miyota 8215.
I bought it on impulse, but I found myself wearing it for a week straight. Kinda like the weird guy ☺


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I ordered mine on the 26th of August.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


8/25 here. Hope mine shows soon. Pretty excited for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> just got this in the post.
> 
> I immediately knew it was a gonna be a nice watch when it had a lovely silky 65 anniversary box with a very thick user manual
> 
> ...


Better than the Orient Bambino?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> Better than the Orient Bambino?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Ooh good question. So far, I would say yes.

I had a 36mm rose gold made in Japan Bambino. I liked it, but it just wasn't quite it. The 36mm was a tad small, but mainly the 17mm lugs were a pain in the azz. The build quality was very good though. Mineral domed glass. Lovely dial with a touch of champagne colour. Main issue was that it didn't have some sort of wow factor for me, personally. 









I'm not even gonna attempt a 40.5mm and 21mm lugs Bambino. They have a super dressy look, but are also kinda like dinner plates at that size. I have a 7.25" wrist btw

I don't think the in-house Sea-Gull movement is really worse than the Orient's. And the Sea-Gull has sapphire, is a nicer size, and was £95 compared to the Bambino ~£135. Both are good value tbf.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Ooh good question. So far, I would say yes.
> 
> I had a 36mm rose gold made in Japan Bambino. I liked it, but it just wasn't quite it. The 36mm was a tad small, but mainly the 17mm lugs were a pain in the azz. The build quality was very good though. Mineral domed glass. Lovely dial with a touch of champagne colour. Main issue was that it didn't have some sort of wow factor for me, personally.
> View attachment 15446140
> ...


You just sound much more enthusiastic about the seagull  for me it's just another confirmation: once you go Chinese, you never go back! Well... Maybe sometimes....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*North Edge Gavia 2 full review. 200m WR/Diving Depth, Alti, Baro, Compass, Pedometer




*


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> You just sound much more enthusiastic about the seagull  for me it's just another confirmation: once you go Chinese, you never go back! Well... Maybe sometimes....
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


True! They are both good watches. The SG just excites me more (now, at least). 
And I do tend to agree: once you get some good Chinese stuff, you can't go back. For under ~£250 at least.

I was about to throw away the outer box, just to find a 20mm Sea-Gull mesh bracelet in it! Was not expecting that. It's very nice. You pay a bit more for a Sea-Gull, given the movement, but I definitely feel like the quality for the price is there.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm really liking it so far. I wish the bracelet had female end links though.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Apart from my QC issue that is one of the few things I thought wasn't great... on this watch the male end links really make it wear quite large, much larger then I expected.

I do think it is true to the modern speedmaster bracelet but that doesn't mean I'm a big fan.

Another thing is the clasp... although quite solidly build... There are no micro adjustments and then there is the rather riduculous 2 cm divers extension which is of no use on a watch like this...

Otherwise, I guess if you get a good one its a pretty solid watch with a cool movement and looks pretty good.

Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Tone1298 said:


> 8/25 here. Hope mine shows soon. Pretty excited for it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I ordered the 18th and still nothing here in the US. Slowest shipping I have dealt with on Ali-X.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Just got another Steeldive. Lots to complain about, but for $223 I guess it could be worse


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> *North Edge Gavia 2 full review. 200m WR/Diving Depth, Alti, Baro, Compass, Pedometer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been tempted many times by this one but 48 mm diameter is ridiculous, if only they made it in a reasonable size


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> just got this in the post.
> 
> I immediately knew it was a gonna be a nice watch when it had a lovely silky 65 anniversary box with a very thick user manual ?
> 
> ...


AliX link please?


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I ordered the 18th and still nothing here in the US. Slowest shipping I have dealt with on Ali-X.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Boo! That sucks. I'm in US too. tracking history shows nothing after 8/29.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> I forgot to attach a picture of my titanium Ciga Z:
> 
> View attachment 15444491


Has anyone seen any deals on the titanium version? Every time I look they are around the $260 mark.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

mleok said:


> I'm waiting on the stainless steel version to arrive, it was about $160 shipped, inclusive of tax, so it's more than $100 cheaper than the titanium version, and I've not generally been a fan of titanium watches, so it was an easy decision to stick with stainless steel for me.


Is it just the look of titanium or something else that puts you off? I am thinking of the titanium version so your thought s would be helpful in that regard.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

watchnut69 said:


> Is it just the look of titanium or something else that puts you off? I am thinking of the titanium version so your thought s would be helpful in that regard.


I just like my watches to have a bit of weight to them, although as you say, titanium tends to look more drab than stainless steel.

The stainless steel version is 90g with the silicone strap, and the titanium version is 73g with the silicone strap. I also find it easier to refinish stainless steel than titanium.

I guess for me, a 20% reduction in weight is not worth the 70% price premium for the titanium model.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Having said that, if the silicone strap weights about 30g (which is what my 20mm rubber strap weighs), then the watch alone is 60g vs. 43g, so that's about a 30% reduction in weight, so maybe that weight reduction is worth the premium (which is small in actual dollars as opposed to a percentage) to you.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

mleok said:


> Having said that, if the silicone strap weights about 30g (which is what my 20mm rubber strap weighs), then the watch alone is 60g vs. 43g, so that's about a 30% reduction in weight, so maybe that weight reduction is worth the premium (which is small in actual dollars as opposed to a percentage) to you.


I wasn't drawn by the weight just the look, I have seen other titanium watches and they are drab- need a good photo to see how it is in real life. I also really like the DLC version, for me the best looking of the versions. US $224.99 25% OFF|CIGA DESIGN Z Series DLC Automatic Mecthanical Watch Silicone Strap Fashion Timepiece Unisex Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

watchnut69 said:


> I wasn't drawn by the weight just the look, I have seen other titanium watches and they are drab- need a good photo to see how it is in real life. I also really like the DLC version, for me the best looking of the versions. US $224.99 25% OFF|CIGA DESIGN Z Series DLC Automatic Mecthanical Watch Silicone Strap Fashion Timepiece Unisex Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


This is a video of the titanium version,






and one of the stainless steel version,






It does look like the stainless steel version is a bit brighter, so if you're not concerned about the weight, then I don't see why the significantly cheaper stainless steel version wouldn't be preferable.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> AliX link please?


of course








118.19US $ 30% OFF|2022 New Seagull Men 's Watch Customized Manual Mechanical Watch Simple Cowhide Belt Casual Business Ultra Thin watch D519.612|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I'm quite liking the mesh bracelet they randomly threw in. Looks nice on my Steeldive watches. Didn't think I'd be into mesh (had a Cadisen one once but was a bit meh) but it looks slick.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone have a lead on a super compressor case on Ali-X? Besides the Steeldive one?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Super compressor as in this one?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone have a lead on a super compressor case on Ali-X? Besides the Steeldive one?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Not on Aliexpress, but Richard LeGrande have one and it's currently on sale on their website.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

For fans of busy dials, complications, power reserve, small seconds, date subdials and Chinese retro watches - Sugess has something new for us. 
Automatic movement, 40mm, three colour cream( which they call 'original') white and blue.

I personally don't now if i need a Red Star on the dial, but okay that is their brand id, signal holder for an 'heritage' and together with that 19 zuan text makes it pretty clear where the watch comes from.

































€ 85,37 67%OFF | MEN WATCH 40MM 1963 AUTOMATIC WATCH SEAGULL MOVEMENT ST1780 AUTOMATIC MECHANICAL PILOT WATCH Army Original AIR FORCE








99.0US $ 67% OFF|MEN WATCH 40MM 1963 AUTOMATIC MECHANICAL WRISTWATCH SEAGULL St17 MOVEMENT PILOT WATCH ARMY ORIGINAL AIR FORCE SAPPIRE GLASS|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> For fans of busy dials, complications, power reserve, small seconds, date subdials and Chinese retro watches - Sugess has something new for us.
> Automatic movement, 40mm, three colour cream( which they call 'original') white and blue.
> 
> I personally don't now if i need a Red Star on the dial, but okay that is their brand id, signal holder for an 'heritage' and together with that 19 zuan text makes it pretty clear where the watch comes from.
> ...


Odd, they took the dial complications from a JLC, and even left the 'reserve de marche' in French on it. Yet then add the red star, Chinese words, and call it a 1963?

Still, for €85, if it's your style not a bad deal. Sugess seem like pretty solid watches.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Sunday down here, I'm about whip the top off a bottle of red and read a book of some sort. This Alpha is getting a lot of wear time at the moment.

Brother Balcorn I'm so pleased to hear your Whare (Home) escaped the fires. My thoughts are with those who have lost their homes and to my former colleagues fighting the good fight. It's hard and hot work.

Edit: I posted this in tbe wrong thread sorry team.










Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

watchnut69 said:


> I wasn't drawn by the weight just the look, I have seen other titanium watches and they are drab- need a good photo to see how it is in real life. I also really like the DLC version, for me the best looking of the versions. US $224.99 25% OFF|CIGA DESIGN Z Series DLC Automatic Mecthanical Watch Silicone Strap Fashion Timepiece Unisex Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Another view of the titanium Ciga Z:


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> *North Edge Gavia 2 full review. 200m WR/Diving Depth, Alti, Baro, Compass, Pedometer*


Are you able to tell me why it has a 24-hour bezel but is only a two-hand 12-hour watch?
I tried to get information (or better still, a manual) from an AE seller a while ago but got nowhere.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

spacecat said:


> For fans of busy dials, complications, power reserve, small seconds, date subdials and Chinese retro watches - Sugess has something new for us.
> Automatic movement, 40mm, three colour cream( which they call 'original') white and blue.
> 
> I personally don't now if i need a Red Star on the dial, but okay that is their brand id, signal holder for an 'heritage' and together with that 19 zuan text makes it pretty clear where the watch comes from.
> ...


The red star is part of the branding. Some of the listings for these 1963 watches name them as Red Stars. Pretty sure Red Star and Sugess are the same. I saw it on one of the manufacturer's documents on Alibaba.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Odd, they took the dial complications from a JLC, and even left the 'reserve de marche' in French on it. Yet then add the red star, Chinese words, and call it a 1963?
> 
> Still, for €85, if it's your style not a bad deal. Sugess seem like pretty solid watches.


Perhaps elements of this watch are used in more nefarious watches...if you know what I mean. Obviously a linguistic error, since the majority of the watches use English language on the dial.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Had some fun photographing the Escapement Time flieger (Type-B)









Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

spacecat said:


> For fans of busy dials, complications, power reserve, small seconds, date subdials and Chinese retro watches - Sugess has something new for us.
> Automatic movement, 40mm, three colour cream( which they call 'original') white and blue.
> 
> I personally don't now if i need a Red Star on the dial, but okay that is their brand id, signal holder for an 'heritage' and together with that 19 zuan text makes it pretty clear where the watch comes from.
> ...


I just stumbled across those this morning too, while searching for the Seagull Nomos... very interesting, the one I read about was 42mm, which seems justified with all the complications it has to accommodate, but still...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> of course
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's interesting, I saw, and passed over that one earlier this year (June sale?), in the ad pictures the dial looked too 'open' somehow, just not quite right. However, in your pictures it looks fantastic! I've loved this style for years, but never found a case shape which I quite liked (eg, the chunky Rodina), you may have sold me on this one...

Ok, I'm laying down an ultimatum, my new Cadisen has until November 3rd to impress me and find itself a long-term spot in my box, or else it's onto ebay to raise funds to get this Seagull on 11.11!


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

konax said:


> Just got another Steeldive. Lots to complain about, but for $223 I guess it could be worse


I've been eyeing these up as well. What were the issues you have found?

Thanks


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Can anyone having the LGXIGE aquanaught homage tell me which quartz movement it has? I have asked a couple of sellers and they just tell me "Japanese".

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

craiger said:


> I've been eyeing these up as well. What were the issues you have found?
> 
> Thanks


The brushed finishing and edges are super rough and sharp. One of the screws securing the crown guard to the case was missing, seller refunded me $15 for it, I replaced it myself with a similar screw, but it's not a perfect fit and I most likely stripped the thread in the process. The crown is very thin and wobbly, doesn't feel like it's being pushed hard enough by the cg lever, therefore I don't trust the WR rating at all. And finally, the factory strap was absolute garbage, so stiff it made the watch unwearable (it's not the one you see on my pic).
I admit I bought it just for the bronze pam-styled case anyway, so I can forgive a lot


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

ned-ludd said:


> Are you able to tell me why it has a 24-hour bezel but is only a two-hand 12-hour watch?
> I tried to get information (or better still, a manual) from an AE seller a while ago but got nowhere.


because they needed to oput something on the bezel. It's' useless  As I mentioned in the review, better to put cardinal points on the bezel


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> That's interesting, I saw, and passed over that one earlier this year (June sale?), in the ad pictures the dial looked too 'open' somehow, just not quite right. However, in your pictures it looks fantastic! I've loved this style for years, but never found a case shape which I quite liked (eg, the chunky Rodina), you may have sold me on this one...
> 
> Ok, I'm laying down an ultimatum, my new Cadisen has until November 3rd to impress me and find itself a long-term spot in my box, or else it's onto ebay to raise funds to get this Seagull on 11.11!


What do you mean too open?
And what Cadisen do you have?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Well I think that's the end of AliExpress for me  I purchased several hundreds worth of adhesive wallpaper from a store and paid extra to get it from French stock in less than 7 days. The seller lied and shipped from China, to UK, then finally to France. In the meantime I moved out and had to buy other wallpapers urgently. After 3 weeks the goods arrived at my old address. I went all the way back to pick them up, then opened a dispute to return and get a refund..... which was accepted if I return at my expense to an address in China. The package is 1.5m x 1.5m it will cost me a fortune. AliExpress is unreachable because the seller provided a return address so he's all good. That's sincerely disgusting


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

That's very disappointing mate. Aliexpress really needs to tidy up these seller loop holes because they destroy consumer confidence. Chinese commerce is all about making the most money, as cheaply as possible, as fast as possible. Any thing for a quick buck. As a rule of thumb; I never buy from Aliexpress if I'm desperate - no matter how fast they quote. I only buy low cost items that are well reviewed from 'trusted' sellers that I can write off if there's an issue. For a more expensive item, like a watch, a credit card charge back would always be possible - but as a last resort. I scoph at the sellers that promote free returns. Postage in China is heavily subsidized and can't be matched. Unlike ebay who sides with the buyer, the power is with the seller on Aliexpress.

Do everyone else and leave the seller one star. Be specific about the shipping too.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> Unlike ebay...





mougino said:


> if I return at my expense to an address in China. AliExpress is unreachable because the seller provided a return address so he's all good.


It's not Ali EX. It's just how certain China based sellers do things.
I got screwed by a China seller on eBay the same way.
They give you the run around with different return addresses.
You have no recourse if you send it back to the wrong" address -- which is the one they sent from. And they do other things to make sure you can't upload the tracking number, etc.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That's BS. A 1.5m by 1.5m package back to China, yikes. I would just try to get money back through a dispute. Probably end up with more money and less hassle, considering the shipping etc. Ask for 100% back or a free return (bonus points if you can find faults with the items), and settle for a 50% refund and cut the losses? Then throw it all on eBay and maybe break-even. 

AliExpress sellers (or China in general?) are dishonest / lie quite a lot, you gotta be on your tip toes. Not surprised they just shipped it from China in stead of Europe. 
I would also not buy something that's particularly important or urgent from AE.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

mleok said:


> This is a video of the titanium version,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting these, very helpful. Neither of these 2 versions are doing it for me, maybe the black would be better.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

konax said:


> The brushed finishing and edges are super rough and sharp. One of the screws securing the crown guard to the case was missing, seller refunded me $15 for it, I replaced it myself with a similar screw, but it's not a perfect fit and I most likely stripped the thread in the process. The crown is very thin and wobbly, doesn't feel like it's being pushed hard enough by the cg lever, therefore I don't trust the WR rating at all. And finally, the factory strap was absolute garbage, so stiff it made the watch unwearable (it's not the one you see on my pic).
> I admit I bought it just for the bronze pam-styled case anyway, so I can forgive a lot


Thanks for the info. Tbh I'm very surprised at these issues from SM. I hope this isn't a sign if things to come.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

watchnut69 said:


> I wasn't drawn by the weight just the look, I have seen other titanium watches and they are drab- need a good photo to see how it is in real life. I also really like the DLC version, for me the best looking of the versions. US $224.99 25% OFF|CIGA DESIGN Z Series DLC Automatic Mecthanical Watch Silicone Strap Fashion Timepiece Unisex Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

craiger said:


> Thanks for the info. Tbh I'm very surprised at these issues from SM. I hope this isn't a sign if things to come.


I love my two other SDs, a Tuna and a bronze Yachtmaster, pretty much flawless.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

spacecat said:


> For fans of busy dials, complications, power reserve, small seconds, date subdials and Chinese retro watches - Sugess has something new for us.
> Automatic movement, 40mm, three colour cream( which they call 'original') white and blue.
> 
> I personally don't now if i need a Red Star on the dial, but okay that is their brand id, signal holder for an 'heritage' and together with that 19 zuan text makes it pretty clear where the watch comes from.
> ...


So did I see this correctly. It has only 50 meters water resistance and they put a helium escape valve on it. Why go to the added expense of putting one in if it serves no purpose.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I've had the same thing happening to me on Ali and eBay. I just told them to send the money to post back after I went to the post office and it was enough for them to refund...honestly, I'm seeing products sold by Chinese less and less attractive everyday (don't confuse with Made in China and sold by a brand).


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

bandjgray said:


> So did I see this correctly. It has only 50 meters water resistance and they put a helium escape valve on it. Why go to the added expense of putting one in if it serves no purpose.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


pretty sure that's a date pusher


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Negakinu said:


> pretty sure that's a date pusher


Ok, wasn't sure... Thank you

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> What do you mean too open?
> And what Cadisen do you have?


Hmmm, hard to explain! It felt like there was too much open space in the centre of the dial, perhaps the size/placement of the numbers seemed a little off in contrast to the open space... can't explain it, just felt like something in the design was off just ever so slightly.

I got the C8097, diamond. And yes I know that dial is ALL open space, but it's not contrasted by dark coloured hour markers


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

watchnut69 said:


> View attachment 15447787


Guanqin has already homaged the Ciga Design Z series at a fraction of the price ($79.90 US) and offers a host of colorways: Check this out!

US $79.9 90% OFF|GUANQIN 2020 New Watch Men Top Luxury Brand Automatic Luminous Men Clock Skeleton Tourbillon Waterproof Mechanical Montre Homme|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
The 62MAS Steeldive which I got from AliX during the summer sale is a lume killer. Am in awe how bright it can be. 😁


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> The 62MAS Steeldive which I got from AliX during the summer sale is a lume killer. Am in awe how bright it can be.
> View attachment 15448748


Very nice 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

For that one dude asking about alternatives to the Steeldive SCs








252.2US $ 35% OFF|Reef Tiger/rt Brand Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Glass Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino Rga1693-2 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























Steeldive New Releases








458.0US $ |STEELDIVE 1976 Diver Watch Automatic Watches Men Blue BGW9 Luminous NH35 Watch Mechanical Automatic Sapphire Diving Watch 1000m|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com










































Steeldive Kanagawa Turtle Sd1970j Full Luminous Dial Ceramic Bezel Nh35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch - Buy Steeldive Kanagawa Turtle Dive Watch,Nh35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch,Nh35 Automatic Diving Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Steeldive Kanagawa Turtle Sd1970j Full Luminous Dial Ceramic Bezel Nh35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch - Buy Steeldive Kanagawa Turtle Dive Watch,Nh35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch,Nh35 Automatic Diving Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## ned-ludd (Apr 8, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> because they needed to oput something on the bezel. It's' useless  As I mentioned in the review, better to put cardinal points on the bezel


They missed a golden opportunity to make it a 12 or 24 hour analog watch, since they already control the hands by software. It would be an almost trivial change in the code and I'd have bought one just on principle.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> For that one dude asking about alternatives to the Steeldive SCs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The blue Puck looks awesome, I already have the black one though. I wish they'd do a homage to Puck version 2 and hurry up with the sumo bracelet version.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Hmmm, hard to explain! It felt like there was too much open space in the centre of the dial, perhaps the size/placement of the numbers seemed a little off in contrast to the open space... can't explain it, just felt like something in the design was off just ever so slightly.
> 
> I got the C8097, diamond. And yes I know that dial is ALL open space, but it's not contrasted by dark coloured hour markers


hm ok. Perhaps that's a trait of Bauhaus? I'd say the Cadisen is a more tradition dress-style watch, as opposed to Bauhaus like the Sea-Gull, which is perhaps more minimalist?

A Daniel Wellington 40mm is what I'd call more 'open'. A 36mm might look nice but at 40mm and nothing but a paper-white dial and a bit of rose gold here and there, it's a bit of a dinner plate.








(photo angle makes the SG look more like a 38, but it is a 39)

it has curved spring bars btw, which is a first for me. But makes for a compact lug-lug.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

john_marston said:


> View attachment 15449391


That seagull completely blows the DW out of the water

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Well I think that's the end of AliExpress for me  I purchased several hundreds worth of adhesive wallpaper from a store and paid extra to get it from French stock in less than 7 days. The seller lied and shipped from China, to UK, then finally to France. In the meantime I moved out and had to buy other wallpapers urgently. After 3 weeks the goods arrived at my old address. I went all the way back to pick them up, then opened a dispute to return and get a refund..... which was accepted if I return at my expense to an address in China. The package is 1.5m x 1.5m it will cost me a fortune. AliExpress is unreachable because the seller provided a return address so he's all good. That's sincerely disgusting


Hello ;=)
Thanks for sharing. Ali Express is not clean, you never really know for sure how it'll end, for such a big site this is a r.e.a.l pity. They don't back up customers and even ask some papers like the police sometimes. They're expending because of low price, but often times product are too fragile and quality control is a bug for|from them ; big issue too/.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> It's not Ali EX. It's just how certain China based sellers do things.
> I got screwed by a China seller on eBay the same way.
> They give you the run around with different return addresses.
> You have no recourse if you send it back to the wrong" address -- which is the one they sent from. And they do other things to make sure you can't upload the tracking number, etc.


I once had the experience to send back for free to China, this was surprising, also the watch came back , but which % is this of the whole picture ?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Honestly, AliX is great - for cheap stuff you don't really need and certainly not stuff you need in time.
My rule for Ali: order, forget that you've ordered stuff, be pleasantly surprised when the doorbell rings and you can sign for a parcel with chinese letters...

Most of my more expensive china based stuff (mobiles, vacuum robot, lamps ...) I ordered from banggood/gearbest. 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Honestly, AliX is great - for cheap stuff you don't really need and certainly not stuff you need in time.
> My rule for Ali: order, forget that you've ordered stuff, be pleasantly surprised when the doorbell rings and you can sign for a parcel with chinese letters...
> 
> Most of my more expensive china based stuff (mobiles, vacuum robot, lamps ...) I ordered from banggood/gearbest.
> ...


I've actually ordered quite a few phones from AliExpress too. Never had any issues with them.

In fact I use my OnePlus 7 Pro to do all my Instagram pictures and record all my YouTube videos.

I've just ordered the Poco X3 off there for my girlfriend too. As she managed to smash the camera on her current phone.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Either you are more capable to pick trustworthy sellers then me, or youre quite lucky.
So far I've got not that many failed orders - but a few nonetheless. 
The latest where bluetooth inears for usd 50. 

Dispute did help ... In exactly 1 case (a woodworking tool for usd 5...)

I just don't want to stretch my luck with those odds. Everything above usd 100 I try to get elsewhere. Of course if Ali is way cheaper I might buy it on Ali anyway


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Either you are more capable to pick trustworthy sellers then me, or youre quite lucky.
> So far I've got not that many failed orders - but a few nonetheless.
> The latest where bluetooth inears for usd 50.
> 
> ...


I've had to use the AliExpress Dispute system before (for watches), but I've always found it really good when I've had to use.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I love some feedback drama.

A 2-star review on the San Martin DateJust (the only non-5-Star). He wanted 5 extra links for free, despite saying he has small wrists? And SM feels threatened? lmao.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Honestly, AliX is great - for cheap stuff you don't really need and certainly not stuff you need in time.
> My rule for Ali: order, forget that you've ordered stuff, be pleasantly surprised when the doorbell rings and you can sign for a parcel with chinese letters...
> 
> Most of my more expensive china based stuff (mobiles, vacuum robot, lamps ...) I ordered from banggood/gearbest.
> ...


These are my rules, too, with one addition. I never spend any more on AliExpress than I am willing to write off as a total loss.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

So far am enjoying the AliX experience - most especially during their sale seasons. Although it's worth noting that I've only purchased watches and all from the 'big' sellers -- San Martin, CIGA and Steeldive (via Allbai). Additionally, I've always opted to go for DHL delivery (even with higher cost; it gives me that sense of security that the package will be delivered and received).


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

So what’s that state of lubrication on AliX these days? Are these movements generally oiled and lubricated or is it still hit and miss?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Honestly, AliX is great - for cheap stuff you don't really need and certainly not stuff you need in time.
> My rule for Ali: order, forget that you've ordered stuff, be pleasantly surprised when the doorbell rings and you can sign for a parcel with chinese letters...
> 
> Most of my more expensive china based stuff (mobiles, vacuum robot, lamps ...) I ordered from banggood/gearbest.
> ...


I agree. But now look at the average price of the watches here recently : it's increasing so service is asked for in return.
I'm not sure i can trust a seller selling high price if the site is not answering my questions. But i guess 'price vs quality' ratio apraisal is linked with one's income.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've actually ordered quite a few phones from AliExpress too. Never had any issues with them.
> 
> In fact I use my OnePlus 7 Pro to do all my Instagram pictures and record all my YouTube videos.
> 
> ...


Actually my umidigi is not working properly, in my case no radio/music/sound with classical jack headphones, i need to use bluetooth devices to have some sound  the other one of the same brand is working, it's 50/50


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> Actually my umidigi is not working properly, in my case no radio/music/sound with classical jack headphones, i need to use bluetooth devices to have some sound  the other one of the same brand is working, it's 50/50


Did you open a dispute?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> I agree. But now look at the average price of the watches here recently : it's increasing so service is asked for in return.
> I'm not sure i can trust a seller selling high price if the site is not answering my questions. But i guess 'price vs quality' ratio apraisal is linked with one's income.


I think prices here are a bit higher than your average AE watch buyer because this thread has enthusiasts rather than your average 'hey that looks like a Rolex/Daniel Wellington/whatever and is only $25!' customer on AE.

I think AE is great. You just gotta be a bit realistic with expectations (and not expect the world for $50), and buy from the reputable brands. i.e. spend Seiko 5 money on a San Martin or Sea-Gull, and you'll get something with double the quality.

The customer service and quality control can also be a pain when buying Western/Japanese brands from the grey market. I wish I had an AE dispute system when my Orient from Singapore had an issue.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I think prices here are a bit higher than your average AE watch buyer because this thread has enthusiasts rather than your average 'hey that looks like a Rolex/Daniel Wellington/whatever and is only $25!' customer on AE.
> 
> I think AE is great. You just gotta be a bit realistic with expectations (and not expect the world for $50), and buy from the reputable brands. i.e. spend Seiko 5 money on a San Martin or Sea-Gull, and you'll get something with double the quality.
> 
> The customer service and quality control can also be a pain when buying Western/Japanese brands from the grey market. I wish I had an AE dispute system when my Orient from Singapore had an issue.


I completely agree with you.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Any respectable super compressor style watch on AE? 

BTW: I've ordered a lot of items on AE and lately I have opened a dispute almost every week. So far, I have not had a bad experience with the process and was resolved in my favour every time. I try to be fair to the seller, but after seeing every possible excuse and delay, I just don't care anymore. If I have a issue I open a dispute and fill every possible proof I have. That is generally it. Don't feel sorry for the seller, they certainly wont for you.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

pierch said:


> Any respectable super compressor style watch on AE?
> 
> BTW: I've ordered a lot of items on AE and lately I have opened a dispute almost every week. So far, I have not had a bad experience with the process and was resolved in my favour every time. I try to be fair to the seller, but after seeing every possible excuse and delay, I just don't care anymore. If I have a issue I open a dispute and fill every possible proof I have. That is generally it. Don't feel sorry for the seller, they certainly wont for you.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


Definitely. Once the money is in, basically all AE sellers will say anything to not spend money on after-service or refunds. They will take the piss. If there's an issue, go straight to a dispute! That's why it's there. Even for 'small' things. 
Luckily the dispute system is decent. I've pretty much always gotten fair partial/full refunds.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

pierch said:


> Any respectable super compressor style watch on AE?


I've been on the Hunt for a while.

Landeron has one but for $400+ with a miyota 8215, it's just not worth it even though the look is right

Steeldive has one as well but only in Bronze

Seiko Sells one but for $250 I wouldn't be good with seiko quality bracelet or hardlex

Dan Henry 1970 is my favorite of the bunch. 20mm lugs would have been prefered....and at close to $300 I'm not sure the value is there....but then again, superconpressors are hard to come by.

I'm going to keep on looking though.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Tnx for the list. 

I've almost bought the DH 1970, but since I've come across this thread, I came to the same conclusion. A lot more of watch can be bought for less.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Did you open a dispute?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


No, i discovered the problem after a while. Can't recall how long after the arrival of the product.
Is it possible to open a dispute after some time ? (how long ?)
Thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I think prices here are a bit higher than your average AE watch buyer because this thread has enthusiasts rather than your average 'hey that looks like a Rolex/Daniel Wellington/whatever and is only $25!' customer on AE.
> 
> I think AE is great. You just gotta be a bit realistic with expectations (and not expect the world for $50), and buy from the reputable brands. i.e. spend Seiko 5 money on a San Martin or Sea-Gull, and you'll get something with double the quality.
> 
> The customer service and quality control can also be a pain when buying Western/Japanese brands from the grey market. I wish I had an AE dispute system when my Orient from Singapore had an issue.


Do you mean the new seiko5 prices or the old ones ?

Creationwatches is a real pain when you receive something not working (afaik).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> No, i discovered the problem after a while. Can't recall how long after the arrival of the product.
> Is it possible to open a dispute after some time ? (how long ?)
> Thanks


I think you can do it up to 30 days after. Just go into your AliExpress order history and see if the option to open a dispute is there.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> I've been on the Hunt for a while.
> 
> Landeron has one but for $400+ with a miyota 8215, it's just not worth it even though the look is right
> 
> ...


I'm sure I mentioned this the other day: Richard LeGrande Atlantic is Diver $250









ATLANTICUS DIVER (Ocean Blue) | RLG Watches


The ATLANTICUS Diver is Richard LeGrand's 2nd dive watch after the Odyssea Mark I & II. Inspired by compressor dive watches of the 70s, the Atlanticus diver balances vintage inspiration with modern design elements that represent the adventurous spirit of that innovative era. The dive watch...




www.richardlegrand.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Techme said:


> I'm sure I mentioned this the other day: Richard LeGrande Atlantic is Diver $250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes you have. It's not my favorite design....but I'll have to check the reviews.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Yes you have. It's not my favorite design....but I'll have to check the reviews.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I believe Just One More Watch did a YouTube review and had a couple of issues. Apparently, after the review RLG made some revisions to improve it. RLG often have sales, so keep an eye out.

At least they managed to line up the crowns with the hour makers. It's a pet peeve when they don't.


----------



## Vric (Jun 24, 2013)

Techme said:


> I'm sure I mentioned this the other day: Richard LeGrande Atlantic is Diver $250
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Few months ago, they had a 50% off making it $125!

And yeah, they did solve some problem noted in JustOneMoreWatch review.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> At least they managed to line up the crowns with the hour makers. It's a pet peeve when they don't.


Indeed they did ...on their photoshop picture!


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

Well I just found out you can order this which is super awesome I think I may try it I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

VicAjax said:


> Well I just found out you can order this which is super awesome I think I may try it I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 15451900


Uhhhh.........


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

VicAjax said:


> Well I just found out you can order this which is super awesome I think I may try it I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> View attachment 15451900


I would say that this is decidedly off topic in that this is not the best of AliExpress.

But it is good to know that if I need a holder for my racing pigeons, Ali has me covered. 









US $2.03 30％ Off | Plastic Racing Pigeon Holder Easy Bird Fixed Frame Rack Medicine Feeder








US $0.9 31% OFF|Plastic Racing Pigeon Holder Easy Bird Fixed Frame Rack Medicine Feeder|Bird Feeding| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The biggest surprise about this (aside from the fact I had no idea there was a thing such as pigeon racing) is that there's a big enough international market for these that they ship directly from the USA










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> For that one dude asking about alternatives to the Steeldive SCs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Logo and all that text, ruin the Kanagawa wave art. This is one case where I really would prefer a sterile dial.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacecat said:


> For fans of busy dials, complications, power reserve, small seconds, date subdials and Chinese retro watches - Sugess has something new for us.
> Automatic movement, 40mm, three colour cream( which they call 'original') white and blue.
> 
> I personally don't now if i need a Red Star on the dial, but okay that is their brand id, signal holder for an 'heritage' and together with that 19 zuan text makes it pretty clear where the watch comes from.
> ...


Wow! Talk about a Mashup!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

pierch said:


> Any respectable super compressor style watch on AE?
> 
> BTW: I've ordered a lot of items on AE and lately I have opened a dispute almost every week. So far, I have not had a bad experience with the process and was resolved in my favour every time. I try to be fair to the seller, but after seeing every possible excuse and delay, I just don't care anymore. If I have a issue I open a dispute and fill every possible proof I have. That is generally it. Don't feel sorry for the seller, they certainly wont for you.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


There is this ultra-affordable








79.2US $ 60% OFF|20atm Diver Automatic Watch For Men Swim Mechanical Wristwatch Calendar Super Luminous Sapphire Lens Sport Watch Men Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






























If you are willing to spend a bit more, there is this Hruodland








588.0US $ |Cronos Hruodland Bronze Luxury Men Watch 9015 Movement Sapphire Crystal Rubber Band Diving 200m See Through Back|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












Hruodland Bronze Diver Homage


Hruodland Bronze Diver Homage Specs: Case material : CuSn8 Bronze Case back : 316L Stainless steel with see-thru case back Case diameter : 43mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 56.5mm Lug width : 24mm Strap : Rubber strap Buckle : CuSn8 Bronze buckle Bezel : CuSn8 Bronze bezel Dial : Tapisserie dial...




wrwatches.com


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Good to see it’s waterprrf.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Buramu said:


> Good to see it's waterprrf.


The only thing on Aliexpress better than the spelling, is the amazing photoshop creativity! I love how they use a burst of air to show breathability of everything from watch straps to rain coats, but it's the placement of the puffs of air that is key!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

This showed up today, I actually forgot I ordered it during the recent sales so I guess thanks to whoever posted the link 
And for $30 I'm quite impressed. Two interesting notes: it arrived with no packaging at all, just lots of bubble wrap. The bracelet links don't fold like usual, just rotate a little bit. This will be a problem for skinny wrists. Also it's extremely hard to size, even though it uses regular push pins.


----------



## Camaro95 (Jan 26, 2016)

Slightly off topic: I use Ali for other random trinkets in life and lately cycling kit. I ordered a winter kit according to the size chart, but it was way too small. I contacted the seller who responded quickly, but Ali's system wants me to upload evidence? So do I take a picture of my legs for Ali or what? Ugh.

Just have to mention that this is my first real problem with an Ali item in a number of years.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Camaro95 said:


> Slightly off topic: I use Ali for other random trinkets in life and lately cycling kit. I ordered a winter kit according to the size chart, but it was way too small. I contacted the seller who responded quickly, but Ali's system wants me to upload evidence? So do I take a picture of my legs for Ali or what? Ugh.
> 
> Just have to mention that this is my first real problem with an Ali item in a number of years.


If they had sizing charts which were off, then I'd photograph the item with a tape measure alongside to show the discrepancy.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> There is this ultra-affordable
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That first one is actually pretty close to being a contender. I'd like to know what movement it has.
the negatives are the weird day/date window, large numerals at 12 and 6, and the slab-sided case.
I'm also not a huge fan of the SKX style hands...but I could get over them.

Thanks for the suggestion!
the Huuodland i'll steer clear of....i've never been a fan of AP's so this style is just not for me.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> That first one is actually pretty close to being a contender. I'd like to know what movement it has.
> the negatives are the weird day/date window, large numerals at 12 and 6, and the slab-sided case.
> I'm also not a huge fan of the SKX style hands...but I could get over them.
> 
> ...


Looks like a DG2813


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Camaro95 said:


> Slightly off topic: I use Ali for other random trinkets in life and lately cycling kit. I ordered a winter kit according to the size chart, but it was way too small. I contacted the seller who responded quickly, but Ali's system wants me to upload evidence? So do I take a picture of my legs for Ali or what? Ugh.
> 
> Just have to mention that this is my first real problem with an Ali item in a number of years.


With clothes ordering online it is always a bit of hit or miss, specially for something so tight fitting like cycling clothes. If the brand is unknown to you, you have to order from somewhere with a good return policy, in a brick and mortar store or for a fraction of the price of local sellers from Aliexpress and be prepared that you maybe have to order again one size up or down.

I have good experience with Raccmer for jerseys. And phmax and x-tiger for bibs. 
It also depends on your body type. For bibs I have to take one size larger than the jerseys. I ordered also something from Spexcel just to find out that I don't have the pro racer body for this brand. Otherwise it was good quality. 
I have a few jerseys from Ali I seldom wear, which I just bought to figure out they aren't as good as my Raccmers.

I have only warm weather gear from Ali, winter stuff is another beast and might cannot be done on the cheap like summer stuff and be still decent and satisfying for the average hobbies weekend rider.

My winter jacked is some cheap thing from Lidl and some long leg runner leggings from H&M I pull over my short bibs. I ride much less during European cold season.

Bag packing equipment i have some 12 and 15l saddle bags from newboler which are good for a weekender trip and a affordable alternative to some much more expensive offers from well known brands. For bags to put on the rack I went with Vaude because here I can be sure the will last a couple of years and will not give up in the middle of a tour.

There are people who are getting their carbon frames or wheel sets from Ali and are very happy with it.

Happy and save riding. Enjoy your other hobby that can get expensive as watches.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> That first one is actually pretty close to being a contender. I'd like to know what movement it has.
> the negatives are the weird day/date window, large numerals at 12 and 6, and the slab-sided case.
> I'm also not a huge fan of the SKX style hands...but I could get over them.
> 
> ...


plus it's 5 times the price :!(


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> That first one is actually pretty close to being a contender. I'd like to know what movement it has.
> the negatives are the weird day/date window, large numerals at 12 and 6, and the slab-sided case.
> I'm also not a huge fan of the SKX style hands...but I could get over them.
> 
> ...


plus it's 5 times the price :!(


spacecat said:


> With clothes ordering online it is always a bit of hit or miss, specially for something so tight fitting like cycling clothes. If the brand is unknown to you, you have to order from somewhere with a good return policy, in a brick and mortar store or for a fraction of the price of local sellers from Aliexpress and be prepared that you maybe have to order again one size up or down.
> 
> I have good experience with Raccmer for jerseys. And phmax and x-tiger for bibs.
> It also depends on your body type. For bibs I have to take one size larger than the jerseys. I ordered also something from Spexcel just to find out that I don't have the pro racer body for this brand. Otherwise it was good quality.
> ...


I tried one jacket, had an issue with seller and won the dispute ; it was a test : now product is undone (just used it a bit last autumn).


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think safe to say this is a fake Sea-Gull? (looks like a rebrand of the Rodina, which was already a suspicious watch)


Welcome to Times International - Good Deals on watches, toys, gifts, fashion products...



Considering this is a thing 








238.99US $ 30% OFF|2022 Seagull Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Official Authentic Bauhaus Business Casual Mechanical Wristwatch 819.17.6091|Lover's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I think safe to say this is a fake Sea-Gull? (looks like a rebrand of the Rodina, which was already a suspicious watch)
> 
> 
> Welcome to Times International - Good Deals on watches, toys, gifts, fashion products...
> ...


That's definitely a rebranded Rodina.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any idea of when is the next sale?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like a DG2813


 I think that's actually the *Tianjin Sea-Gull TY2816/ST1632*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I think safe to say this is a fake Sea-Gull? (looks like a rebrand of the Rodina, which was already a suspicious watch)
> 
> 
> Welcome to Times International - Good Deals on watches, toys, gifts, fashion products...
> ...


Well, one contains the inexpensive ST1701, and the Sea-Gull store model has the ETA 2824-2 clone, the Sea-Gull ST2130, a much more expensive caliber ($80-$100) that Sea-Gull charges $200+ for in their branded watches.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

john_marston said:


> I think safe to say this is a fake Sea-Gull? (looks like a rebrand of the Rodina, which was already a suspicious watch)
> 
> 
> Welcome to Times International - Good Deals on watches, toys, gifts, fashion products...


Good-stuffs sell the "knockoffs" with the cheap flat white dial (which at some point came with the dodgy counterfeit parts). The best (reliable) source for the Rodina produced by Seagull as OEM, with superior dial quality is through SeagullWatchStore. I would avoid Good-Stuffs personally.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Proxima seem to be introducing lumed date wheels to their models lately








Proxima Bronze Soil/Earth NH36 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster SBDX GRGH


Movment :Day- Date : Fully lumed 夜光星期与日历Case Materal : 316L 不锈钢(钛底）Movement(机蕊）: Japan NH36天马度Bezel （计时圈):Sapphire Bezel蓝宝石圈Band（表带) : SS 钢带Case Size: 44*15.8MMDial(字面夜光）: Super luminous C3Glass玻璃材料 : Double-arc sapphire glass蓝宝石WR(防水):300M




www.proximawatches.com












Proxima Bronze Soil/Earth NH36 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster CUSN8 Bronze


Case Materal : CUSN 8 Bronze锡青铜(钛底） Movement(机蕊）: Japan NH36天马度 Bezel （计时圈):Sapphire Bezel蓝宝石圈 Band（表带) : Waffle band 胶带 Case Size: 42*14MM Dial(字面夜光）: Super luminous C3 Glass玻璃材料 : Double-arc sapphire glass蓝宝石 WR(防水):300M




www.proximawatches.com












Proxima Bronze Soil/Earth NH36 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster CUSN8 Bronze SBDX


Case Materal : CUSN 8 Bronze锡青铜(钛底） Movement(机蕊）: Japan NH36天马度 Bezel （计时圈):Sapphire Bezel蓝宝石圈 Band（表带) : Waffle band 胶带 Case Size: 44*15.8MM Dial(字面夜光）: Super luminous C3 Glass玻璃材料 : Double-arc sapphire glass蓝宝石 WR(防水):300M




www.proximawatches.com












Proxima Bronze Soil/Earth NH36 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster CUSN8 Bronze SBDX


Item Details Case Materal壳料 : 316SS(一体壳) Monoblock Movment :Day- Date : Fully lumed 夜光星期与日历 Case Size壳: 47.8*14.4MM Movement机蕊: JapanNH36天马度NH36 Dial夜光: Super luminous C3 瑞士C3 Bezel计时圈:Ceramic Bezel(FULLY LUMED C3)陶瓷 Glass 玻璃: Double-arc sapphire glass蓝宝石&nbs




www.proximawatches.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am curious about their stuff. 
But what's up with their decidedly cloudy and reddish tinted photos?
I have not seen a single clear shot yet.



Desk-bound said:


> Proxima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I am curious about their stuff.
> But what's up with their decidedly cloudy and reddish tinted photos?
> I have not seen a single clear shot yet.


Red Dial





Silver Dial


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Well, one contains the inexpensive ST1701, and the Sea-Gull store model has the ETA 2824-2 clone, the Sea-Gull ST2130, a much more expensive caliber ($80-$100) that Sea-Gull charges $200+ for in their branded watches.


I know it has a better movement, that's not what I'm looking at. I'm looking at the case and branding. Which is almost certainly a Rodina re-dial, with a weird-looking Sea-Gull logo. Not impressed with Good-stuffs


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

john_marston said:


> I know it has a better movement, that's not what I'm looking at. I'm looking at the case and branding. Which is almost certainly a Rodina re-dial, with a weird-looking Sea-Gull logo. Not impressed with Good-stuffs


Yeah, the whole "Rodina also produces counterfeit Nomos watches" accusation is pretty much the fault of Good-stuffs (and its supplier). The Sea-Gull manufactured Rodina (the "official") seems pretty legit. I broke down last week and ordered one from the Sea Gull store, which was actually shipped from Tianjin - which is where the actual Sea Gull factories are.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Red Dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received my proxima tuna today. Will share pics tomorrow.
The quality is above my expectation. I own steeldive and Proxima is sure above that.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Buramu said:


> *Yeah, the whole "Rodina also produces counterfeit Nomos watches" accusation is pretty much the fault of Good-stuffs (and its supplier).* The Sea-Gull manufactured Rodina (the "official") seems pretty legit. I broke down last week and ordered one from the Sea Gull store, which was actually shipped from Tianjin - which is where the actual Sea Gull factories are.


Ummm, the Sea-Gull Watchstore sells Rodina Nomos Tangente homages for $80, and somehow that's the fault of Good-Stuffs? Sea-Gull produces Rodina, GT&FQ Rider, Rosa Ragusa, and Sea-Gull branded NOMOS homages (if you even believe NOMOS holds the IP to this design), how is that Good-Stuffs fault? They don't sell NOMOS branded watches, nor do they sell Rodinas.

BTW - I have no dog in this fight, since I've never even bought a watch from Good-Stuffs. much less have any business relationship with their company.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Ummm, the Sea-Gull Watchstore sells Rodina Nomos Tangente homages for $80, and somehow that's the fault of Good-Stuffs? Sea-Gull produces Rodina, GT&FQ Rider, Rosa Ragusa, and Sea-Gull branded NOMOS homages (if you even believe NOMOS holds the IP to this design), how is that Good-Stuffs fault? They don't sell NOMOS branded watches, nor do they sell Rodinas.
> 
> BTW - I have no dog in this fight, since I've never even bought a watch from Good-Stuffs. much less have any business relationship with their company.
> 
> View attachment 15457744


There's an infamous thread here where a good-stuffs Rodina had a replica Nomos caseback iirc. I think that's what he implied with 'fault'.

I'm not sure what you're getting at. Even that Sea-Gull Watchstore that you seem to hold to a higher standard lists good-stuffs as a website that sells fake SG watches. 
If it's true that Sea-Gull makes Rodina etc (is this even confirmed?) are you saying SG is in on the fakes? And do you then think that Sea-Gull Nomos homage on Good-stuffs is a genuine Tianjin SG?


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Finally received my Daytona half links from Ali... looking good on leather or rubber.


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rsanch44 (Sep 18, 2020)

The Parnis Daytona "homage" are pretty great looking imo but like any of these the QC can be hit or miss.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

john_marston said:


> There's an infamous thread here where a good-stuffs Rodina had a replica Nomos caseback iirc. I think that's what he implied with 'fault'.
> 
> I'm not sure what you're getting at. Even that Sea-Gull Watchstore that you seem to hold to a higher standard lists good-stuffs as a website that sells fake SG watches.
> If it's true that Sea-Gull makes Rodina etc (is this even confirmed?) are you saying SG is in on the fakes? And do you then think that Sea-Gull Nomos homage on Good-stuffs is a genuine Tianjin SG?


That was indeed the point. Let's for a moment ignore that the Nomos is in fact a facsimile of a 1937 A. Lange watch (plenty of discussion about that already), it seems that there are "geniune" and "knockoff" Rodinas. The knockoffs use inferior materials, use whatever straps and boxes and parts they have on the shelf, and af one point used "Nomos" branded parts. These are the ones you get from Good Stuffs, so buyer beware.

The proper, consistent (by chinese standards) Rodinas are allegedly OEM produced by SG and sold through SeagullWatchStore. And I can confirm these are shipped out of Tianjin.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Browsing through Sea-Gull's new releases, I found a couple of interesting watches:

1. This definitely-not-Hamilton-Navy-Pioneer: US $249.6 35% OFF|Seagull Watch Men's Business Simple Mechanical Watch Sapphire Leather Belt Men's Watch D819.621|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress








2. This colorful fashion watch. The Bordeaux-red one is especially tempting US $277.55 35% OFF|seagull fashion automatic watch mens automatic mechanical watches day date Ladies mechanical watch Couple watch 819.92.6069|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

thatmofo said:


> 1. This definitely-not-Hamilton-Navy-Pioneer


That Marine (also reminds me of the Stowa Marine range) is quite nice actually!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

tim_herremans said:


> Finally received my Daytona half links from Ali... looking good on leather or rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My search kung fu is weak. 
Questions about pd-1644 daytona homages on ebay with the silicone band and endlink pieces:
1: are the endlinks removeable.
2: the prices look very close to Ali prices. Any reason to still buy from Ali?
3: any other reason(s) to buy it on bracelet and get my own half links/endlinks for soft straps?

Thanks ahead of time OP. 
If anyone else would comment, I would appreciate it.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Has someone tried the moonphase watches from aesop ?









86.0US $ |AESOP homme montre mode hommes de luxe semaine saphir cristal hommes Quartz montre bracelet homme horloge hommes montres Relogio Masculino | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com













53.8US $ |AESOP Ultra mince 9mm montre hommes montres à Quartz de luxe Phase de lune mâle horloge hommes bracelet en cuir véritable Relogio Masculino | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## LaFiat83 (Feb 26, 2018)

manchette said:


> Actually my umidigi is not working properly, in my case no radio/music/sound with classical jack headphones, i need to use bluetooth devices to have some sound  the other one of the same brand is working, it's 50/50


Yeah, Umidigi QC is a joke. I can't fault the feature to price ratio, which is why I got my One Max. However, it's less than two years old and the main camera lost autofocus, the WiFi is spotty at best and the battery life is taking a nosedive.

I just want a decent mid-range phone with NFC, which until now was surprisingly hard to find.

Sent from my One Max using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

My review of the Escapement Time flieger just got published on my channel.

Huge shout-out to @No1VIPER for bringing my attention to this timepiece - I'm blown away by the quality on offer!

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

nello said:


> My search kung fu is weak.
> Questions about pd-1644 daytona homages on ebay with the silicone band and endlink pieces:
> 1: are the endlinks removeable.
> 2: the prices look very close to Ali prices. Any reason to still buy from Ali?
> ...


The Pagani homage was purchased from eBay for about $55 on bracelet (HK seller). End link upgrade, $14 from Ali. Love the watch! I wear it often and it does have great build quality, given the price.

Yes, they are removable. The strap-end with spring bar inserted, pushes up against the end link..pinning it against the curvature of the case. I haven't held a real Daytona in hand but pretty sure it's done the same way.

I didn't have any option at the time and I haven't seen the homages with end links already supplied for straps.I knew I'd wear it more on straps and wanted the look. I'd go for that initially if I could. However, the bracelet is quite decent. Some rough edges but wearable and has micro adjustments.

**I actually also purchased a high quality flurorine silicone strap that looks and feels like the real thing but is non-adjustable, as the adjusts are done on the clasp itself.. however it's just a bit large for me unfortunately. Now I have to find someone who wants this silicone strap, dm me.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

WristWatching1989 said:


> My review of the Escapement Time flieger just got published on my channel.
> 
> Huge shout-out to @No1VIPER for bringing my attention to this timepiece - I'm blown away by the quality on offer!
> 
> Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


I've just watched your review now mate. Really nicely done. Thanks for the shout out too 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

tim_herremans said:


> The Pagani homage was purchased from eBay for about $55
> 
> Wow. Thanks for the detailed information. Yours has exactly the look I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The Logo and all that text, ruin the Kanagawa wave art. This is one case where I really would prefer a sterile dial.


True dat! I was considering that piece during the last sale but while the indexes can be somewhat overlooked, the logo destroys the dial.
Went for a Heimdallr instead, for a lot less money.
Heimdallr link here.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Rsanch44 said:


> The Parnis Daytona "homage" are pretty great looking imo but like any of these the QC can be hit or miss.


I hope I lucked out at 53$...not a Daytona but a Bellytanker.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Has anyone found a soft thin leather strap like the one on the right in this pic but in brown/dark brown instead of black on AE? The only ones I see are the glossier leather ones like the one on the left.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I posted this a week ago on the WRUW thread, but it's an Aliexpress score, so here goes a lame pic.
Interesting frankenwatch, I thought I'd hate the seiko dial and hands mashed with an Omega bezel and a Rolex case and jubilee bracelet.
Surprisingly enough, it kind of comes well together.
56$ for Miyota 8215, sapphire, ceramic, REALLY good bracelet with even a driver's extension...
Unfortunately sold out Franken Blieger at Aliexpress.com


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

tim_herremans said:


> **I actually also purchased a high quality flurorine silicone strap that looks and feels like the real thing but is non-adjustable, as the adjusts are done on the clasp itself.. however it's just a bit large for me unfortunately. Now I have to find someone who wants this silicone strap, dm me.


I don't have any experience with this style of strap, so I'm curious: what are those chevron-profiled flanges on the bottom of the strap for?


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I don't have any experience with this style of strap, so I'm curious: what are those chevron-profiled flanges on the bottom of the strap for?


For supporting the curved shape I think.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I don't have any experience with this style of strap, so I'm curious: what are those chevron-profiled flanges on the bottom of the strap for?


It curves to the wrist better. It is very comfortable. Almost like it is already "broken in".


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think my new ST17 is running a bit weird. 
Set it. 12hr later: 55s fast
12hr later: 23s fast
12hr later: 40s fast
_4_ hr later 1m44s fast 
24 hr later: 1m10s fast

The 3-day average is +23s/d, which isn't great. But mainly concerned about the two spikes where it very quickly gained ~1min, and then slowed down a bit again. Doesn't seem healthy? I'll keep monitoring it.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

spacecat said:


> With clothes ordering online it is always a bit of hit or miss, specially for something so tight fitting like cycling clothes. If the brand is unknown to you, you have to order from somewhere with a good return policy, in a brick and mortar store or for a fraction of the price of local sellers from Aliexpress and be prepared that you maybe have to order again one size up or down.
> 
> I have good experience with Raccmer for jerseys. And phmax and x-tiger for bibs.
> It also depends on your body type. For bibs I have to take one size larger than the jerseys. I ordered also something from Spexcel just to find out that I don't have the pro racer body for this brand. Otherwise it was good quality.
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I get bike components from AliEx but haven't tried clothes. I'll give it a shot now.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

john_marston said:


> I think my new ST17 is running a bit weird.
> Set it. 12hr later: 55s fast
> 12hr later: 23s fast
> 12hr later: 40s fast
> ...


magnetized, perhaps?
I don't know how reliable that Lepsi app is for checking it, but you could give it a try.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought a few clothing items off Ali, but was not impressed. Mainly a jumper that I got in the largest size (XXL), but was still far too small (and I have a fit physique in case you wondered). You gotta know your exact dimensions.

I'm sure if you learn the ins & outs, you can find some really good clothing bargains on Ali. But I can bargain hunt actual branded clothes right here in the west too.



Buramu said:


> magnetized, perhaps?
> I don't know how reliable that Lepsi app is for checking it, but you could give it a try.


Thanks, I'll give it a try!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Wow! Talk about a Mashup!
> 
> View attachment 15452268


That dial bugs the hell out of me - on both watches. The 9 looks like a 6 and then it becomes a 9 again. My brain can't decide which it is. The text reversal from 23 to 25 is bloody awful and I won't even start on the '311' at the top. Then a subdial at the bottom with no indicators at all. Were they drunk when they came up with this mess?


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

leastonh said:


> That dial bugs the hell out of me - on both watches. The 9 looks like a 6 and then it becomes a 9 again. My brain can't decide which it is. The text reversal from 23 to 25 is bloody awful and I won't even start on the '311' at the top. Then a subdial at the bottom with no indicators at all. Were they drunk when they came up with this mess?


Ugh yeah.. typographical nightmare. That JLC is a joke, right? Just look at the alignment of "Reserve de marche" - sort of left aligned for no apparent reason. The curve it's placed on looks wonky (not consistent with the hour markers above it) and the kerning is way off.

And that last floating marker just right of the 40 would trigger my OCD even worse.

At least the JLC uses an appropriate typeface. The Rider typeface comes straight out of a phonebook. And the power reserve hour indicators are so badly placed they look like they were randomly sprinkled on the dial by the graphic designer.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Buramu said:


> Ugh yeah.. typographical nightmare. That JLC is a joke, right? Just look at the alignment of "Reserve de marche" - sort of left aligned for no apparent reason. The curve it's placed on looks wonky (not consistent with the hour markers above it) and the kerning is way off.
> 
> And that last floating marker just right of the 40 would trigger my OCD even worse.
> 
> At least the JLC uses an appropriate typeface. The Rider typeface comes straight out of a phonebook. And the power reserve hour indicators are so badly placed they look like they were randomly sprinkled on the dial by the graphic designer.


Hahaha, I'm so glad I'm not the only one!

I spotted the left alignment of the power reserve text after I posted. AND THE CAPITAL LETTERS. Just why??? Yes, the way the Dairylea triangle (power reserve) is randomly angled with zero effort to match the hour markers would irritate me beyond words. The typeface on the 311 subdial is ridiculous. Why so huge that the digits are cramped with that tiny hand in the middle?

Oh, and after looking at a magnified version elsewhere of the Jaeger, the logo above the name is not in line with the point of the triangle hour marker at 12. WTH?

And finally, the hour marker at 2 o'clock points to the number 5 digit on the subdail at a really odd angle.

Everything about those watches is messing with my head, apart from the hour markers which I quite like 😋

Yours for only a fraction under £8k. Please post pics when you get yours. You know you want one really! 🤣

For anyone who missed it:


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Proxima seem to be introducing lumed date wheels to their models lately
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Chronopolis said:


> I am curious about their stuff.
> But what's up with their decidedly cloudy and reddish tinted photos?
> I have not seen a single clear shot yet.





Desk-bound said:


> Red Dial
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here are true pics of my proxima tuna silver dial with coke sapphire bezel. The pics aren't probably doing the justice to the quality of the watch.

Note: I changed the strap.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I don't have any experience with this style of strap, so I'm curious: what are those chevron-profiled flanges on the bottom of the strap for?


I just got one but in silicone rubber. It might be better in natural rubber but not so comfortable in silicone. I also got a normal band in flourine/natural rubber and it is great. No vanilla scent which I miss. It is soft and supple. It has a bit of a curve molded in and conforms to my wrist better than my Bonetto Italian bands. I like these so much I ordered 3 more.

The design of these does not leave a lot of support for spring bar at buckle end if you trim it on the notches. Precious little material left to hold the strap. Study where the holes are before you put a knife to it. You have to carve it down to get it to fit the buckle again.

Mine came with specific branding on the buckle and rubber. Already removed the crown, working on grinding off the engraving on the inside of buckle.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1329 review


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Has Seiko finally begun homaging cheap Chinese homages?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

These were talked about a few pages ago but does anyone actually have one of these:

US $44.2 66% OFF|ADDIES Dive Watch 200m 2115 Quartz Watches Men C3 Super Luminous Calendar Diving Watch Fashion Stainless Steel Men's Watches|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Tintin speedy finally showed up!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

very beautiful tintin !


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

did a quick review of my San Martin Flei


Tone1298 said:


> Tintin speedy finally showed up!


Curious what your ship times were? Pretty sure mine is lost in the ocean or the abys of US customs. I've never had anything take THIS long in customs. it'll be a month tomorrow since my watch left Singapore.
I ordered a Pagani Daytona a week after and it's being delivered today.

Looks awesome, and makes me even more anxious for mine to arrive.

Check me out on YouTube!


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

8/28 order date, 9/19 delivery. tracking was fairly accurate, big gap when it was in transit between countries.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just uploaded the latest review on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> did a quick review of my San Martin Flei
> 
> Curious what your ship times were? Pretty sure mine is lost in the ocean or the abys of US customs. I've never had anything take THIS long in customs. it'll be a month tomorrow since my watch left Singapore.
> I ordered a Pagani Daytona a week after and it's being delivered today.
> ...


"a month"
Pray that your pain would not be as great as mine.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

bushu16 said:


> Here are true pics of my proxima tuna silver dial with coke sapphire bezel. The pics aren't probably doing the justice to the quality of the watch.
> 
> Note: I changed the strap.
> View attachment 15461560


Bracelet check, please!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

My first video review about the famous *Corgeut Black Bay GMT*


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Joepineapples said:


> Bracelet check, please!


any suggestions?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> did a quick review of my San Martin Flei
> 
> Curious what your ship times were? Pretty sure mine is lost in the ocean or the abys of US customs. I've never had anything take THIS long in customs. it'll be a month tomorrow since my watch left Singapore.
> I ordered a Pagani Daytona a week after and it's being delivered today.
> ...


Nice review! I may have missed it, but what is your wrist size?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Nice review! I may have missed it, but what is your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Sorry, usually I state it in videos...maybe I forgot? Either way, 7.25 inches.

Another shot on a Barton Silicone









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> did a quick review of my San Martin Flei
> 
> Curious what your ship times were? Pretty sure mine is lost in the ocean or the abys of US customs. I've never had anything take THIS long in customs. it'll be a month tomorrow since my watch left Singapore.
> I ordered a Pagani Daytona a week after and it's being delivered today.
> ...


Is one month a long time for Ali Express now ? It used to be ok.
Which carrier did you choose ?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manchette said:


> Is one month a long time for Ali Express now ? It used to be ok.
> Which carrier did you choose ?


Standard shipping. I've never had a package take more than 3weeks, so I was just curious...I know these things can happen. Assuming it's just stuck in customs and hopefully not lost somewhere. It'll eventually show up, hopefully.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> Standard shipping. I've never had a package take more than 3weeks, so I was just curious...I know these things can happen. Assuming it's just stuck in customs and hopefully not lost somewhere. It'll eventually show up, hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I had a watch I ordered in January turn up in July... just saying...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I had a watch I ordered in January turn up in July... just saying...


Good god! did you get a refund (assuming it was lost) and then it just shoed up? so Free watch?
back on track, 
I had this guy show up today (just over 3 weeks shipping from the same location my Phylida speedy shipped from)
All I can say is "Wow" the hype is real. 









purchased from the Trendy Men's Watch Store. and my god, it's on sale for $59.....how do they do it?

quick unoxing on my youtube channel....Full review in the coming days.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

i love this pagani


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The Paganis don’t appeal to me aesthetically but their value is undeniably some of the best on Ali


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Standard shipping. I've never had a package take more than 3weeks, so I was just curious...I know these things can happen. Assuming it's just stuck in customs and hopefully not lost somewhere. It'll eventually show up, hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Standard is the cheapest and i guess takes more time too, and usually avoids customs fees, so if it is stuck it maybe for they're lacking manpower (?). Hoping it's not lost.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Nobody:
Absolutely no one:
Steeldive: Hey let's make a Ploprof!

US $439.92 6%OFF | 2019 Fashion New Seamaster Planet Ocean Wrist Watches PLOPROF 1200 m Diving Watch for Men Automatic Stainless Steel Watches Male








US $444.6 5% OFF|2019 Fashion New Seamaster Planet Ocean Wrist Watches PLOPROF 1200 m Diving Watch for Men Automatic Stainless Steel Watches Male|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

konax said:


> Nobody:
> Absolutely no one:
> Steeldive: Hey let's make a Ploprof!
> 
> ...


it says, 4000 ft


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

I follow the sellor since a long time and he send me this photo (only one....). Well, it's a bit expensive for nh35, but for a Ploprof 😍


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> Good god! did you get a refund (assuming it was lost) and then it just shoed up? so Free watch?


Nope, every request was met with the "please dear, have patience for a little more longer" response, the dispute sided with the seller because they insisted it had been posted and was 'somewhere'.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> Nobody:
> Absolutely no one:
> Steeldive: Hey let's make a Ploprof!
> 
> ...


I was gonna hit the 'buy' button but I just realized they put the date between 4' and 5' o clock  even worse: they tried to hide it in most of their pictures!

What were they thinking?!...


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

konax said:


> Nobody:
> Absolutely no one:
> Steeldive: Hey let's make a Ploprof!
> 
> ...


I kind of like it. And it's not like they're the first homage. Ocean 7 and Helson have done it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> I was gonna hit the 'buy' button but I just realized they put the date between 4' and 5' o clock  even worse: they tried to hide it in most of their pictures!
> 
> What were they thinking?!...


Like the Omega ploprof 1200


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

It's not a ploprof 600 hommage, but 1200😁


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Oup's, i just see what you mean🥴


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Skeptical said:


> I kind of like it. And it's not like they're the first homage. Ocean 7 and Helson have done it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Delta Watch Company also makes one. $379.






The Hydra Model (Limited Edition) | Delta Watch







deltawatch.co





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Standard shipping. I've never had a package take more than 3weeks, so I was just curious...I know these things can happen. Assuming it's just stuck in customs and hopefully not lost somewhere. It'll eventually show up, hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


some more pics to tide you over! Really liking it so far.Keeping great time and the f&f are legit. Hope yours arrives soon!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

ploprof is awesome but the price is very high


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Sharing with you folks the Steeldive 62MAS I got from AliExpress. The lume is truly something else 🤩


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

very beautiful lume for sure !


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

I just moved to Europe and I need a good GMT piece. What are y’all’s favorites? 

I’m aware of the Paris one but I’d like something slightly more upmarket


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

gav1230 said:


> I just moved to Europe and I need a good GMT piece. What are y'all's favorites?
> 
> I'm aware of the Paris one but I'd like something slightly more upmarket


In terms of looks? 
These two but they are still in Pre-order








PRE-ORDER EXPLOROR II 1655


Case: 39mm Diameter, 13mm thickness, derived directly from Ref. 1675. Slender lug profile with separate chamfer finishing on the exterior. Soft to touch natural fillet machining. Guaranteed vintage taste with the help of modern technologies. Bezel and Inserts: A distinguish piece to divide our...




www.phorcydes.net












MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch


MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch



www.merkurwatch.com


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

gav1230 said:


> I just moved to Europe and I need a good GMT piece. What are y'all's favorites?
> 
> I'm aware of the Paris one but I'd like something slightly more upmarket


I'm in the same boat. Had a Parnis and sold it after a couple of months. Saving up for a Steinhart GMT 500 now.

Would love to see if there are other recommendations between those price ranges.

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Lol, the Ploprof. It is a bit of grail in terms of unique dive watches. 

I think it's so expensive because...well it looks expensive to make such a monstrosity! It seems Steeldive are making a proper functional one, and not a cheap look-a-like. True 1200m remains to be seen, but I have no doubt it will be extremely water-resistant. Production numbers will also be low, which hugely increases costs.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The Ploprof has landed





2021 New Arrival Factory Price Steeldive Sd1969 1200m Water Resistant Nh35 Automatic Bi-direction Bezel Dive Watch With Valve - Buy Bi-direction Bezel Dive Watch With Valve,1200m Water Resistant Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch,2021 New Arirval Steeldive Automatic Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com


2021 New Arrival Factory Price Steeldive Sd1969 1200m Water Resistant Nh35 Automatic Bi-direction Bezel Dive Watch With Valve - Buy Bi-direction Bezel Dive Watch With Valve,1200m Water Resistant Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch,2021 New Arirval Steeldive Automatic Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





























































Looks pretty good, a step above their other offerings.
Would look better with Shark Mesh

Also, Bronzo BB


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

A whole lot of fun from Guanqin for £12.60.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Tone1298 said:


> Tintin speedy finally showed up!
> View attachment 15462838


sorry for the stupid question but what do i search for to see this? I'm a huge fan of the real tintin but could never afford it at todays prices.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Aussiehoudini said:


> sorry for the stupid question but what do i search for to see this? I'm a huge fan of the real tintin but could never afford it at todays prices.


Out of stock mate: US $171.0 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Black/Red Dial Wristwatch Speed Master TINTIN Sapphire Crystal Solid SS|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

and so is his little friend: US $171.0 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Watch Master Solid Stainless Steel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Techme said:


> Out of stock mate: US $171.0 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Black/Red Dial Wristwatch Speed Master TINTIN Sapphire Crystal Solid SS|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> and so is his little friend: US $171.0 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Watch Master Solid Stainless Steel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Bummer, thanks


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tintin is a nice timepiece


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> The Ploprof has landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was waiting for the Alibaba offer  saving 60 EUR with express DHL shipping vs. Aliexpress!
I have a spare 22 mm Uncle Seiko shark mesh that will go nicely with it! Been waiting for this Ploprof homage for 1 year now, really excited


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Hi,
my Blieger has some issues with screw down crown. It is not screwing in anymore. As in, just doesn't hold. Anyone having this issue? what have you done about it?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

bushu16 said:


> Hi,
> my Blieger has some issues with screw down crown. It is not screwing in anymore. As in, just doesn't hold. Anyone having this issue? what have you done about it?


If this is a Bliger Seamaster - welcome to the club. Quite a few of us have the same problem. Someone in this thread removed the crown and then filed off the thread to make the crown push/pull. I plan to do the same for mine.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

Techme said:


> If this is a Bliger Seamaster - welcome to the club. Quite a few of us have the same problem. Someone in this thread removed the crown and then filed off the thread to make the crown push/pull. I plan to do the same for mine.


Damn.. yes it is Seamaster.
well, this sounds bit cumbersome but do share the result of your experiment :-D


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> The Ploprof has landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had my eye on that bronze BB homage for a while now.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had my eye on that bronze BB homage for a while now.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


still waiting on someone to do a BB58 homage. the full BB is just WAY too big IMO. the corgeut one was 51mm L2L, and 13+mm thick and it was ALL case on the sides....just made it Look and Feel much too large for me.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Check out the new Cronos Bronze Turtle Diver!

Cronos Turtle Diver Men Watch Bronze Automatic PT5000 SW200 Rotating Bezel Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

My San Martin 62MAS v3 finally arrived. The new applied logo looks much better in real life. Excited to spend some time with this piece.









Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

WristWatching1989 said:


> My San Martin 62MAS v3 finally arrived. The new applied logo looks much better in real life. Excited to spend some time with this piece.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful! I have a Cronos 62MAS made at the same factory as your San Martin


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Indiglo92 said:


> Beautiful! I have a Cronos 62MAS made at the same factory as your San Martin


Thank you! Your Cronos looks very well made, love the bronze and green colour combo. The handset and indices looks like it takes after the SBDC51?

Sent from my MI 9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

I don't know why, but I like this 12$ watch when looking at AE.....I guess quality is not outstanding and but it's quartz....There is a risk that it doesn't look the same IRL...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

bushu16 said:


> Hi,
> my Blieger has some issues with screw down crown. It is not screwing in anymore. As in, just doesn't hold. Anyone having this issue? what have you done about it?


If it is the seamaster homage then yes, there are many of us.
I have received replacement stem and crown, but have not found the time to see if it was improper stem length that led to the problem or if it's simply bad design that can't be fixed.
In any case and before I got the replacement parts I cut the stem shorter and now it is visibly flat on the case without any screwing involved. The watch is thus wearable again.
The water resistance was a joke even with the screw down crown so no harm done...

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Indiglo92 said:


> Check out the new Cronos Bronze Turtle Diver!
> 
> Cronos Turtle Diver Men Watch Bronze Automatic PT5000 SW200 Rotating Bezel Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap


How many turtle homages are available right now? I can think of at least eight brands and they all look the same


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

anyone have the Phylida Aqua Terra? I've been tempted for a while now, and it seems to be a step up from the Corgeut with an NH35 and 100M WR rating.

















99.0US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 40mm NH35 Automatic Watch Black Dial Fashion Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Solid SS Sapphire Crystal 100m WR|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

13 mm thickness is too much :-(


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Photos of the bliger seamaster homage after shortening the stem due to crown not screwing on.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> US $439.92 6%OFF | 2019 Fashion New Seamaster Planet Ocean Wrist Watches PLOPROF 1200 m Diving Watch for Men Automatic Stainless Steel Watches Male
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Desk-bound said:


> The Ploprof has landed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the seller on AE just increase their price by 30 EUR ?? There's now a 100 EUR difference between aliexpress and alibaba!!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Did the seller on AE just increase their price by 30 EUR ?? There's now a 100 EUR difference between aliexpress and alibaba!!


everything in that Hipsterofficial store is always more expensive than what other ali sellers ask for the same items.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

jhdscript said:


> 13 mm thickness is too much :-(


Same thickness at the current coaxial AT 41mm. Which I agree is too thick.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Just came across this on AliExpress, sapphire crystal and st3621 movement for 67.00. I'm not familiar with that movement though, anyone have any they can comment on.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

mougino said:


> Did the seller on AE just increase their price by 30 EUR ?? There's now a 100 EUR difference between aliexpress and alibaba!!


I'd buy from Judy in Alibaba. Being the manufacturer rep she will give you the best price and I've never had any issues dealing with her. I've ordered about 50 watches from her and have always had a good experience. The AliExpress sellers are most likely buying from her and reselling for a profit.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bandjgray said:


> I'd buy from Judy in Alibaba. Being the manufacturer rep she will give you the best price and I've never had any issues dealing with her. I've ordered about 50 watches from her and have always had a good experience. The AliExpress sellers are most likely buying from her and reselling for a profit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Already did


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

mougino said:


> Already did




Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> still waiting on someone to do a BB58 homage. the full BB is just WAY too big IMO. the corgeut one was 51mm L2L, and 13+mm thick and it was ALL case on the sides....just made it Look and Feel much too large for me.


Let's all start sending messages to San Martin / Cronos / Steeldive ?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

bandjgray said:


> Just came across this on AliExpress, sapphire crystal and st3621 movement for 67.00. I'm not familiar with that movement though, anyone have any they can comment on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ST3621 is a chinese clone of the Unitas/ETA 6498 movement, that used to be found in pocket watches before larger wrist watches became fashionable.

It is reliable and reasonably accurate.
The thing is, this movement (the original clone) is manufactured by Sea-gull, but you can find other clones as well from other companies. (a clone's clone in other words)
I understand it is quite difficult to tell which is which. Maybe someone with more knowledge than me about chinese manufacturers could tell you more about it...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Already did


Give us a review when you get it! This is one of the most ambitious Steeldive watches to date. If they get it right I'll be impressed. It's like 250g of stainless steel haha, it's a crazy watch. I imagine that case was expensive to make.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Give us a review when you get it! This is one of the most ambitious Steeldive watches to date. If they get it right I'll be impressed. It's like 250g of stainless steel haha, it's a crazy watch. I imagine that case was expensive to make.


I will wait till november 11/11, but it's kind a hard. Hoping still in stock


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> The ST3621 is a chinese clone of the Unitas/ETA 6498 movement, that used to be found in pocket watches before larger wrist watches became fashionable.
> 
> It is reliable and reasonably accurate.
> The thing is, this movement (the original clone) is manufactured by Sea-gull, but you can find other clones as well from other companies. (a clone's clone in other words)
> I understand it is quite difficult to tell which is which. Maybe someone with more knowledge than me about chinese manufacturers could tell you more about it...


You can't tell, they look the same. Seagulls (genuine ones) just have better qc, are properly oiled etc. 
The good thing is that it's such a simple movement, it's hard to really mess up.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

konax said:


> You can't tell, they look the same. Seagulls (genuine ones) just have better qc, are properly oiled etc.
> The good thing is that it's such a simple movement, it's hard to really mess up.


Yes. I have several watches with these movements (and built a few too), never had any issue, whatever the manufacturer.
I noticed some scratches or specs of dust on some movements but it never ended in malfunctioning.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pedro13 said:


> I will wait till november 11/11, but it's kind a hard. Hoping still in stock


The Phylida Moonwatch & Moonwatch Tintin sold out pretty quickly (1 month?) but on the other hand the Steeldive Ploprof is more expensive, it won't go that quick (I saw 150 units available on AE, I bet there's more on Alibaba).

That being said, the Ploprof is brand new and took quite a long time maturing (1 year!) I'm ready to bet they won't get any significant discount on 11/11 sale...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

pedro13 said:


> I will wait till november 11/11, but it's kind a hard. Hoping still in stock


I doubt you'll get a large discount on this watch tbh. It's £300 on AE (official Steeldive store) and £280 on Alibaba (Qiin). I don't think it'll go significantly below £280 on AE. But if you don't like using Alibaba and £300 is a bit steep, perhaps worth a wait.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Give us a review when you get it! This is one of the most ambitious Steeldive watches to date. If they get it right I'll be impressed. It's like 250g of stainless steel haha, it's a crazy watch. I imagine that case was expensive to make.


Please do a review! Because I really don't want to spend 300 euros in a watch!! Please do a review and say it's horrible!!! My last purchase was a Steeldive tuna that I was able to get from Ali for 90 euros and I'm very happy with it so I hope this is really bad and I will lose interest on the watch.
By the way I have never seen so many people from France in the same thread..


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> The Paganis don't appeal to me aesthetically but their value is undeniably some of the best on Ali


I have to agree with you...partially - the ONLY lemon I got from Aliexpress (please don't even ask how many watches I bought..) is a Pagani 43mm submariner with a defective NH35 in it. Lost my money as the dispute resolution was "return for full refund"...which would have cost me 30$ on a 50$ watch.
I won't even mention the "blue" dial is purple and the cyclops crooked.

Can you tell I'm bitter 

I'll take a Parnis any day of the week..


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

crAss said:


> Photos of the bliger seamaster homage after shortening the stem due to crown not screwing on.
> View attachment 15468803
> 
> 
> View attachment 15468804


job very well done


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

[/QUOTE]

By the way I have never seen so many people from France in the same thread..
[/QUOTE]
Commandant Cousteau tested oblige !!!😁


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Megir 2072 ~18$


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Got a new video up on the channel. Something a bit different.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Gedmis said:


> Megir 2072 ~18$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those little subdials would drive me mad, especially the date one which looks awful. 
A simple day/date window would be nicer. Like the colour of the watch though.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

bandjgray said:


> I'd buy from Judy in Alibaba. Being the manufacturer rep she will give you the best price and I've never had any issues dealing with her. I've ordered about 50 watches from her and have always had a good experience. The AliExpress sellers are most likely buying from her and reselling for a profit.


The new site layout makes searches more difficult..so would you mind educating me on who is Judy (what Alibaba store) and how does one buy from Alibaba without being a wholesaler. I know some stores ofer "samples" of 1 but that's the extent of my searches on that site. I might even have an account (different from Aliexpress, right?).
I use Aliexpress for the convenience offered, but I'm aware that Alibaba and Taobao are cheaper options when you start talking >200$ watches.

TA

/EDITI followed the Proplof link and checked the store selling it, Judy seems to be one of sales reps.
Still unsure how ordering (and payment) works. Oh..and I hope they have alternatives to DHL..getting raped raw is not my cup of tea.
Cheers.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Ipse said:


> The new site layout makes searches more difficult..so would you mind educating me on who is Judy (what Alibaba store) and how does one buy from Alibaba without being a wholesaler. I know some stores ofer "samples" of 1 but that's the extent of my searches on that site. I might even have an account (different from Aliexpress, right?).
> I use Aliexpress for the convenience offered, but I'm aware that Alibaba and Taobao are cheaper options when you start talking >200$ watches.
> 
> TA


Judy is their rep, when you hit chat from their page it goes to her. Their company doesn't only sell to other businesses and does single moq orders. They sometimes have a coupon on their page as well, make sure you click it. I just go to there site, hit the products tab and scroll. You'll have to hit see more at the bottom of the first page for all or their products to show up. When you see something you want to buy either create an order or just hit chat and talk to her directly. She may not be on but is great at getting back as soon as she is on. Here is their link on Alibaba:








Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd. - Stainless steel watch, Diver watch


Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd., Experts in Manufacturing and Exporting Stainless steel watch, Diver watch and 0 more Products.




qiin.m.en.alibaba.com





Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

Ipse said:


> The new site layout makes searches more difficult..so would you mind educating me on who is Judy (what Alibaba store) and how does one buy from Alibaba without being a wholesaler. I know some stores ofer "samples" of 1 but that's the extent of my searches on that site. I might even have an account (different from Aliexpress, right?).
> I use Aliexpress for the convenience offered, but I'm aware that Alibaba and Taobao are cheaper options when you start talking >200$ watches.
> 
> TA
> ...


Some companies there show their products but moq (minimum order quantity) may be high. They sometimes offer a sample piece but then that could be high as well. I'll sometimes put in the refine section a moq of 1 to help narrow down the listings but that's doesn't always help. But if you do order from Judy she will give you the best pricing. I was buying watches there for about 75.00 (about 85-88 after shipping) and selling them on eBay for 145.00 + she even does dropshipping if your interested in selling and don't want to keep the products in stock. I've even showed her bands they didn't carry and she sourced them for me and sent them with the watches I've bought. I've got no complaints with her or their products, everything has been good with every order. She has given me discounted rates before with dhl and it wasn't too bad. I know they also have the slower china post but other than that I'm not sure.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I only once ordered from Judy, a Steeldive Max Bill homage, because it’s almost half the price on Alibaba than AE for some reason. 
it came quickly, like just over a week, no taxes, and with the full SD packaging. I do wonder how good Alibaba is if you have an issue. Afaik not an easy dispute system?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> I might even have an account (different from Aliexpress, right?).
> I use Aliexpress for the convenience offered, but I'm aware that Alibaba and Taobao are cheaper options when you start talking >200$ watches.


You can use your aliexpress account in the alibaba app as well. If you do your recorded cards are available through alipay, it's quite convenient.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I only once ordered from Judy, a Steeldive Max Bill homage, because it's almost half the price on Alibaba than AE for some reason.
> it came quickly, like just over a week, no taxes, and with the full SD packaging. I do wonder how good Alibaba is if you have an issue. Afaik not an easy dispute system?


She gives a 1 year warranty. Thought I might have had an issue at first with one watch but it was fine. I did ask how to return if I have an issue and she gave me this:
Most important, please dont use Fedex/ DHL/ EMS
only Post service is preferred.

ADD:NO.7 Huan Cun Xi Road, Xiao Tang Village, Jiang Gao Town, Bai Yun District
City: Guangzhou
Province: Guangdong
Country: China
Post code: 510450

Contact: He ShuMei
Phone: 13430390658 (important, must put phone number)

Declaration instruction: Under 10USD for each piece

Item name: Automatic watch
HS Code: 9102210090
(have to put the right product name)

Please put a note writing down the order number and contact info, so that we can 
know quickly whose it is.

So it seems pretty easy to return a defective product, just may take a little time.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I chanced upon a copy of the Bradley Eone magnetic ball bearing watch.









66.88US $ |Eutour Rome Digital Dial Watches Luxury Brand Mens Fashion Casual Quartz Watch Simple Men Canvas Leather Strap Wristwatches - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














and a copy of the Ziiiro watch.









14.44US $ 83% OFF|Top Creative Man Sport Casual Watches Men's Unisex Quartz Waterproof Clock Male Wrist Watch Analog Gift Fashion Japan - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
Still enjoying this CIGA Z Series I got from AliExpress...Although the black series DLC looks stunning as well...Anyone here who has it and can post how it looks like?


----------



## GregorAmbroz (Aug 14, 2020)

I just bought a Bliger GMT - I'll report once it's in but I think it's gonna be a while:










I like the design and I bought it especially because it's not really a homage of one particular watch (at least not one I am aware of) but a collage of some markable design features from several watches...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

GregorAmbroz said:


> I just bought a Bliger GMT - I'll report once it's in but I think it's gonna be a while:
> 
> View attachment 15473093
> 
> ...


Very nice. Do you have a link for it?

Nevermind. I've found it.
￡59.77 35%OFF | 41mm BLIGER Top Casual Business Mechanical Watch Sapphire Crystal Ceramic Bezel Date Luminous Men's GMT Automatic Watch








74.1US $ 35% OFF|41mm BLIGER Top Casual Business Mechanical Watch Sapphire Crystal Ceramic Bezel Date Luminous Men's GMT Automatic Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

this bliger looks nice !


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Got this Bersigar watch from the last sale. They claim to be an upscale brand of Pagani Design and the watch does look and feel premium. The rubber strap is awesome, feels premium and very comfortable. The watch has a curved sapphire crystal, which is rare in sub $100 watches. Sub-second quartz chronograph is also fairly unique. Lume looks nice as well - San Martin level, maybe one tier lower, but much better than PD. Has a Richard Mille vibe - it is big (42x44x14) bold and nicely finished. Wanted a premium quartz watch to take while traveling with good lume and WR (100m for this one). Very pleased with this one.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> Bought on Aliexpress, but shipped from Spain, it took 5 days to my home in Italy. Fantastic!
> The finish is impeccable, the crystal is sapphire, the case is slim thank to the 28.800 bpH Miyota 9015. I only find the dial a bit dull with the printed text in Arial. It could be improved with a smarter font and with an applied brand.
> The small diamond at 12, that so many people hate, doesn't bother me since it is barely visible, actually completely outshined by the multifaceted polished marker.
> In any case for less than 100€ it's a steal.
> ...


To me it's the multifaceted polished marker that is the issue. From videos it looks like it's made of plastic and looks a bit cheap. Regardless though it looks like a lovely dress watch, I probably would have picked one up if I had more money during the last big sale.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Merkur watches has some upgrade for their seagull 63 chronograph cases.
> The acrylic crystal gets something what they call nano coating. Hopefully that adds some scratch resistance. I don't like how the installment of a sapphire crystal alters the look of the case. So I will always prefer the acrylic crystal, but I know the pain of the first little scratch and cannot wear them worry free.
> View attachment 15443667


Polywatch can buff out the scratches in acrylic so you don't have to worry much.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Standard shipping. I've never had a package take more than 3weeks, so I was just curious...I know these things can happen. Assuming it's just stuck in customs and hopefully not lost somewhere. It'll eventually show up, hopefully.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Consider yourself lucky, I've bought many items from AliExpress over the years, Less than a month is pretty lucky to Canada. I've had many items come after close to two months!


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

This new Pagani Design Watch looks awesome, I like the vintage coloured black dial option a lot. I don't know the exact Omega model they are homaging but I like it. 
C$ 191.64 80%OFF | 2020 New PAGANI DESIGN 007 commander Men's Mechanical Watches Brand luxury automatic Watch men waterproof wristwatch Japan NH35








89.99US $ 85% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Men's Mechanical Wristwatches Luxury Automatic Watch For Men Luminous Diving Steel Watch Japan Nh35 Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Someone receive the new cadisen oak in 42 ?


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Someone receive the new cadisen oak in 42 ?


Just one more watch on YouTube has a review of it up


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

that PD Seamaster looks interesting. £110, a bit of a step up it seems.



RavenWindrunner said:


> Polywatch can buff out the scratches in acrylic so you don't have to worry much.


Not deeper scratches though. For long-term wear, I always prefer sapphire


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Ipse said:


> I have to agree with you...partially - the ONLY lemon I got from Aliexpress (please don't even ask how many watches I bought..) is a Pagani 43mm submariner with a defective NH35 in it. Lost my money as the dispute resolution was "return for full refund"...which would have cost me 30$ on a 50$ watch.
> I won't even mention the "blue" dial is purple and the cyclops crooked.
> 
> Can you tell I'm bitter
> ...


Nice Parnis, but why not get a new NH35 and put it in the Pagani if you like the case and dial?
Would be a nice watch to be fiddling around with.
I was quite successful replacing the broken NH35 in my Reef Tiger. (Be sure to protect the dial when pulling the hands though... I forgot that.  )


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

I Know this watch has been reviewed by everyone, but I just picked it up and coming from a previous Parnis Daytona, Maybe I can offer some other insight.






Spoiler alert...it's pretty great!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Someone just buy the new Steeldive Proplof homage, so I know if it's good or not before I take the plunge.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Negakinu said:


> Someone just buy the new Steeldive Proplof homage, so I know if it's good or not before I take the plunge.


I'll order one as soon as you transfer the funds 😂


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

just got the uncle seiko flat link bracelet
Current Phylida bracelet changed my wrist since I couldn't get a perfect fit for my 6.7' wrist


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Someone just buy the new Steeldive Proplof homage, so I know if it's good or not before I take the plunge.
> 
> View attachment 15474994


I'm waiting for mine.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

RavenWindrunner said:


> This new Pagani Design Watch looks awesome, I like the vintage coloured black dial option a lot. I don't know the exact Omega model they are homaging but I like it.
> C$ 191.64 80%OFF | 2020 New PAGANI DESIGN 007 commander Men's Mechanical Watches Brand luxury automatic Watch men waterproof wristwatch Japan NH35
> 
> 
> ...


Omega Seamaster Commander's Watch with slightly different hands. Note the 007 on the second hand.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> Omega Seamaster Commander's Watch with slightly different hands. Note the 007 on the second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I sat here looking at the dial for a good 10 seconds before it dawned on me this is an Omega and not the new PD!


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll wait for the sale...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Buramu said:


> View attachment 15475588
> 
> 
> I'll wait for the sale...


Cheapskate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## marcin.lipinski3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi, did someone try this one? I'm wondering because I didn't find any rewiev on youtube or internet.
















Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

marcin.lipinski3 said:


> Hi, did someone try this one? I'm wondering because I didn't find any rewiev on youtube or internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been contemplating it for a while. Just can't afford it at the moment. Perhaps I'll pick one up in the next sale.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

This is probably the best Omega No Time To Die Homage in Titanium on the Market right now.





octopus八爪鱼手表詹姆斯邦德007海马无暇赴死 钛表钛潜水表-淘宝网


欢迎前来淘宝网实力旺铺，选购octopus八爪鱼手表詹姆斯邦德007海马无暇赴死 钛表钛潜水表,想了解更多octopus八爪鱼手表詹姆斯邦德007海马无暇赴死 钛表钛潜水表，请进入hongzhou66的octopus八爪鱼腕表品牌自营店实力旺铺，更多商品任你选购




item.taobao.com









Titanium-Watch-Case-Customized-High-Super


Titanium-Watch-Case-Customized-High-Super



www.alibaba.com






































From owner pics on TB, simply gorgeous






























Specsheet:
Case diameter：42mm 
Thickness：11.0mm(Including crystal, 13.5mm）
Watch band：20mm
Movement：ST2130
Crystal:：AR-coated Domed Sapphire
Bezel：Anodized Aluminium，Faux-Patina BGW9 & C3
Dial：Black，Faux-patina BGW9
Hands：Titanium
Crown：Titanium Screw-in
Caseback：Titanium Screw-in
Watch band：NATO strap
Water resistance：30ATM（10 o' clock Helium valve）
Total Weight：80g


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

marcin.lipinski3 said:


> Hi, did someone try this one? I'm wondering because I didn't find any rewiev on youtube or internet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish they made one of these big crown no date models in stainless steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ian_61 (Mar 13, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> This is probably the best Omega No Time To Die Homage in Titanium on the Market right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna have to get one of these ?

Can anyone recommend a good TB agent/shipper?


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> This is probably the best Omega No Time To Die Homage in Titanium on the Market right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guy wearing this watch needs a wrist that fits it tho'............

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> I wish they made one of these big crown no date models in stainless steel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been on the look-out for an oris 65 in stainless for a while. San Martin still sells the $350 LMT model in a couple colors, but it's just too rich for my blood.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> Omega Seamaster Commander's Watch with slightly different hands. Note the 007 on the second hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers! I thought it would be a seamaster homage but because they changed the hands I was unsure. I don't love the skeletonized hands based on photos of these Seamaster's so I'm happy Pagani Design changed it a touch.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I only once ordered from Judy, a Steeldive Max Bill homage, because it's almost half the price on Alibaba than AE for some reason.
> it came quickly, like just over a week, no taxes, and with the full SD packaging. I do wonder how good Alibaba is if you have an issue. Afaik not an easy dispute system?


From a bit of reading I did when I was looking into buying a San Martin on Alibaba aparently their dispute system is pretty basic. If you order something (not ready to ship) and have to lay out the terms of the purchase, the seller is only bound to those terms. So you basically have to be really thorough on your expectations, so that if they are not met, you can dispute based on not receiving what you agreed on. I'm not sure how the coverage changes based on ready to ship items that you can just add to a cart and purchase.

Also bear in mind that conversion fees if necessary, and the fee they apply when using a credit card will up the price somewhat.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida New Aqua Automatic Watch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatch 100wr Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




New Phylida Aqua Terras are Available. I have a Green dial on the way, will review when I receive it.
Seems they updated some stuff.

new case, similar to new AT's without the tiny crown guards..it's now symmetrical. 
new onion/cupcake crown like the new AT's
slew of different dials with horizontal teak pattern
black date wheels on the darker models
exhibition caseback
still 100M resistant and still with the NH35. I hope it lives up to my hype....that green looks amazing
Seller sent me this image









Check out my Youtube channel


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

look nice !


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> 99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida New Aqua Automatic Watch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatch 100wr Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Wow the pictures on the aliexpress listing look so nice. I like the new crown and that green colour is stunning. I also really appreciate that they did a black date wheel for all the dark colours they seem to offer. I wonder if the new case design includes a screwdown crown or not. There is a bit of a gap which makes me believe that it might just be a push pull crown, which would be a bit of a shame given it's reported 100m wr. I know it's possible to attain 100m with just a push pull crown, but it would be more reassuring if it screwed down.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Wow the pictures on the aliexpress listing look so nice. I like the new crown and that green colour is stunning. I also really appreciate that they did a black date wheel for all the dark colours they seem to offer. I wonder if the new case design includes a screwdown crown or not. There is a bit of a gap which makes me believe that it might just be a push pull crown, which would be a bit of a shame given it's reported 100m wr. I know it's possible to attain 100m with just a push pull crown, but it would be more reassuring if it screwed down.











This image actually makes it look like the crown might still screw-down, but in the listing's first image looking straight at the dial, the crown looks like it sticks away from the case, maybe it was just a trick of the light.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

A new review about the *Pagani GMT Master*


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

RavenWindrunner said:


> This image actually makes it look like the crown might still screw-down, but in the listing's first image looking straight at the dial, the crown looks like it sticks away from the case, maybe it was just a trick of the light.


it does appear to have a slight gap there between crown and case. I'll be testing it for sure when I get it in. almost 100% its still screw down though. seller assured me all the specs remained the same...though the 41mm might have changed to 40mm. All will be sorted in due time...hopefully this one doesn't take as long as the Phylida Speedmaster is taking....41 days and counting. at least that one is in the states now. my AT, I had express shipped. so keep an eye out in a couple weeks (hopefully)


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Interested to see how the quality of the Phylida is. Although a genuine Aqua Terra is high on my wishlist so I’m not sure I’ll bother with a homage in the first place.

Looking at the pictures the blue one looks good. But why put a glass caseback on such a ghastly looking movement?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Buramu said:


> But why put a glass caseback on such a ghastly looking movement?


NH35 is arguably the best/most reliable affordable movement (in its price range). So I think for someone new to mechanical watches, it's cool to see it.


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

alihomages said:


> View attachment 15475264
> 
> just got the uncle seiko flat link bracelet
> Current Phylida bracelet changed my wrist since I couldn't get a perfect fit for my 6.7' wrist


Pic on the seiko bracelet?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Buramu said:


> Interested to see how the quality of the Phylida is. Although a genuine Aqua Terra is high on my wishlist so I'm not sure I'll bother with a homage in the first place.
> 
> Looking at the pictures the blue one looks good. But why put a glass caseback on such a ghastly looking movement?


As long at it doesn't hinder the WR rating I'm fine with a display caseback...sure it isn't pretty but it doesn't hurt much either.

My kids love watching it all work, so why not show it off on something like this?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> As long at it doesn't hinder the War rating I'm fine with a display caseback...sure it isn't pretty but it doesn't hurt much either.
> 
> My kids love watching it all work, so why not show it off on something like this?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yes, no matter how cheap a watch is and even after all these years I'm still in awe of any mechanical movement, even the ugly ones


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi friend do you if there is some coupons actually for 50$ or 80$ orders?

Thanx


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

I'm going to have to eat my words about the Rodina. I always thought the proportions were off and the finishing was lacking, based on the online images I'd seen. But my curiosity got the best of me and I ordered one (it was only $80 anyway).

I can now confirm that online pictures can't do this watch justice, especially the dial. It's a beautiful white-satin-silver that changes hue and character as the light changes. The strap it came on wasn't as bad as I had expected (I got the supple brown one). But I swapped it for a less formal Swedish sand-coloured velour strap, which makes it a tad less formal.

I can also confirm that you need big wrists to pull off this 39mm watch. That sounds odd, but on my 7.2" wrists it just fits. I could probably do with a 1-2mm smaller version of this watch.
All in all I'm happy with this purchase. Let's see if it eventually leads to me shopping at the Nomos AD... 

If you want this watch, make sure you avoid Good-stuffs, as they sell the "copy" with the dull flat white dial. I got this one from Seagullwatchstore, which ships from Tianjin, so I suspect that this one was actually OEM produced by Sea-gull (with Sea-gull materials and QC) as promised.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Apparently, not available on Ali X.
'Sup wit dat yo?



Buramu said:


> View attachment 15477750
> 
> 
> I'm going to have to eat my words about the Rodina.


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Apparently, not available on Ali X.
> 'Sup wit dat yo?


You're right, my bad. The experience is the same though (waiting for a long time, with barely working tracking information), and you can find several variations on Ali-X that look like they came from the same parts bin (e.g. the Feice watch, which is held back by that dodgy looking logo on the dial and the date window).


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> I've been on the look-out for an oris 65 in stainless for a while. San Martin still sells the $350 LMT model in a couple colors, but it's just too rich for my blood.


There is always Proxima








Proxima Sixty-Five Men Vintage Diving Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Watch 65


Specification of the productsModel No.: YZ65-HSDial:Proxima Dial lume: Swiss C3 Super LuminovaCase material :SS color or IPS blackCase diameter:40mm(excluding crown)Case thickness :14.7mm (excluding sapphire glass)Lug width :20mmBand : Rubber band or SS bandBezel: Swiss C3 Super LuminovaGlass:B




www.proximawatches.com












Proxima Sixty-Five Men Vintage Diving Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Watch


Specification of the productsModel No.: YZ65-LSDial:Proxima -Sunburst BlushDial lume: Swiss C3 Super LuminovaCase material :SS color or IPS blackCase diameter:40mm(excluding crown)Case thickness :14.7mm (excluding sapphire glass)Lug width :20mmBand : Rubber band or SS bandBezel: Swiss C3 Super Lumin




www.proximawatches.com













Proxima Divers 65 homage?


Hi All, Does anyone have any experience with the Proxima Divers 65 homage? I've seen mention of their MM homages on here but nothing about the Divers model. Can't post the link as I'm a lurker with too few posts, but they are on Aliexpress and WR watches. It has the good retro look to it and...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Buramu said:


> the* Feice *watch, which is held back by that dodgy looking logo on the dial and the date window).


 I just can't do that one....
The name !! The logo!! Just can't.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Buramu said:


> View attachment 15477750
> 
> 
> View attachment 15477742
> ...


Is it just me or is the seagull watch site broken?

Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Edit: Site worked on desktop PC

Got me a Rodina incoming  Thanks Buramu lol


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> I just can't do that one....
> The name !! The logo!! Just can't.


Agreed, that name/logo is a big show-stopper. Which is (to me) a recurring theme with many Chinese watches.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> This is probably the best Omega No Time To Die Homage in Titanium on the Market right now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks pretty solid, a very new seller on Taobao though which would make me a little leery buying on there.
How about this on Aliexpress? Not titanium but not a half bad look.








109.08US $ 45% OFF|Phylida Black Dial Pt5000 Miyota Automatic Watch Diver 200m 007 Nttd Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 20bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

RavenWindrunner said:


> That looks pretty solid, a very new seller on Taobao though which would make me a little leery buying on there.
> How about this on Aliexpress? Not titanium but not a half bad look.
> 
> 
> ...


I have been tempted by the NTTD seamaster many times, but I have plenty of divers in the collection. still might grab one anyway. I think Viper has one on the way for review, so I'll be looking forward to that when it arrives. I've got 2 Phylidas in the mail, Speedmaster is FINALLY arriving today. new green AT is on the way. I'm really hoping (and expecting) for the fit/finish to live up to my expectations. I'm getting past the name...doesn't sound like an STD to me any more.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> There is always Proxima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


those are just re-dialed 62MAS though....I'm mostly interested in the case. they are much more sleek IMO.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello gang, 

I just registered and have looked around in this topic with great interest. 
Now I'm looking for a nice flieger and I have found one by escapement time, if I wrote that right.

However I'm also looking for a nice diver and I like the steeldiver shark, I also like the San Martin brand.
I'm not sure if I should go mechanical or quartz. I do like mechanicals but I'm afraid they'll only last a year or so. 
I am hoping to join the discussion and this thread in particular and find some likeminded souls.
As I'm still studying I cannot shelf out a lot of $$$$$ for a watch, so I like to go the affordable route.

Thanks


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Hello gang,
> 
> I just registered and have looked around in this topic with great interest.
> Now I'm looking for a nice flieger and I have found one by escapement time, if I wrote that right.
> ...


Hello fellow Dutchie.

Escapement Time, Steeldive, & San Martin are all amazing value for money, and some of the best watches you can buy in that ~$80-200 range imo. For the most part, they all use Japanese movements, so no need to worry about them dying in a year, they should last very long! My rule of thumb for AliExpress watches if you don't know too much: always look for a Japanese (Seiko/Miyota) movement option, can't really go wrong with them. There are good Chinese movements but it's a bit more of a minefield.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Szechuan said:


> Hello gang,
> 
> I just registered and have looked around in this topic with great interest.
> Now I'm looking for a nice flieger and I have found one by escapement time, if I wrote that right.
> ...


Check the videos of No1viper on YouTube, he hangs around here and makes some cool reviews:

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper

I wouldn't be too worried about mechanical vs quartz concerning reliability.
After seeing No1viper videos I went for the quartz version (incoming) because of practicality and also the size: 40 vs 42 of the mechanical, with a confortable 48mm lug to lug.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Buramu said:


> You're right, my bad. The experience is the same though (waiting for a long time, with barely working tracking information), and you can find several variations on Ali-X that look like they came from the same parts bin (e.g. the Feice watch, which is held back by that dodgy looking logo on the dial and the date window).


Um, and the name. Don't forget the name.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Hello fellow Dutchie.
> 
> Escapement Time, Steeldive, & San Martin are all amazing value for money, and some of the best watches you can buy in that ~$80-200 range imo. For the most part, they all use Japanese movements, so no need to worry about them dying in a year, they should last very long! My rule of thumb for AliExpress watches if you don't know too much: always look for a Japanese (Seiko/Miyota) movement option, can't really go wrong with them. There are good Chinese movements but it's a bit more of a minefield.


Haha always nice to meet some of the fellow windmill people. 

I think I'm going to pull the trigger on Escapement Time.
Steel Dive and San Martin have some nice watches.

Do you maybe know if there's any Explorer II homage watches on Aliexpress?
I feel like I would like one of those + a diver + the flieger.

Thanks for the warm welcome by the way  I apreciate it.



cuica said:


> Check the videos of No1viper on YouTube, he hangs around here and makes some cool reviews:
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


I subscribed! 💪

Thanks for sending me into his direction. 
I don't mind quartz but sometimes it kills me when the second marker does not align with the markings on the dial, but I must say I never really cared much about it before, but when someone pointed it out to me... The damage was done.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Any coupon available for order over 60 ,80$ or 100$ ?


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


>


They nailed the bicolor lume!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

ddru said:


> They nailed the bicolor lume!


It looks beautiful might have to wait til it goes on ali. 
I never used taobao sadly.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe using on inline translator no?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The NTTD Omega had its first release in Dec 2019...and the movie still isn't out yet 😂 

Is this Octopus an established brand, or are they just making a play on Octopussy?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> The NTTD Omega had its first release in Dec 2019...and the movie still isn't out yet
> 
> Is this Octopus an established brand, or are they just making a play on Octopussy?


Maybe they are taking inspiration from Phoibos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Do you maybe know if there's any Explorer II homage watches on Aliexpress?
> I feel like I would like one of those + a diver + the flieger.


Phorcydes is what you are looking for.








PRE-ORDER EXPLOROR II 1655


Case: 39mm Diameter, 13mm thickness, derived directly from Ref. 1675. Slender lug profile with separate chamfer finishing on the exterior. Soft to touch natural fillet machining. Guaranteed vintage taste with the help of modern technologies. Bezel and Inserts: A distinguish piece to divide our...




www.phorcydes.net





For divers, you can't really go wrong with San Martin, LUGYOU/Cronos, Proxima, Merkur or Playshark


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

I though wearing a watch was known to aggravate Phorcydes on the wrist.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

Szechuan said:


> I don't mind quartz but sometimes it kills me when the second marker does not align with the markings on the dial, but I must say I never really cared much about it before, but when someone pointed it out to me... The damage was done.


I'm on the same boat, hard to unsee it. Fortunately there are some companies doing it right (no, not you, Timex).


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Bought this Fugu hommage from Heimdallr. Very bad communication with the seller. But apart from some misalignment issues the watch is nice, well built and finished, with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, awesome lume and a reliable NH36 movement.
Here is my full review with many more photos.




__





Sergio Gardoni - Heimdallr Pro Dive PDIVE-YE Fugu recensione review


Sergio Gardoni - I miei orologi




www.neobios.net


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> Bought this Fugu hommage from Heimdallr. Very bad communication with the seller. But apart from some misalignment issues the watch is nice, well built and finished, with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, awesome lume and a reliable NH36 movement.
> Here is my full review with many more photos.
> 
> 
> ...


Really good review! Nice and thorough. I like the close-up shot you had showing the slight misalignment. I noticed it a touch but also noticed it in the reference image you used for the original Citizen model.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> Bought this Fugu hommage from Heimdallr. Very bad communication with the seller. But apart from some misalignment issues the watch is nice, well built and finished, with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, awesome lume and a reliable NH36 movement.
> Here is my full review with many more photos.
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the excellent review. It is a beautiful watch and the yellow dial looks fantastic. I was never keen on the metallic look of that dial until I saw your photos.

I have a Citizen NY0040-17LE in blue and love it. I'd be even more of a Citizen fan if they introduced orange and yellow dials like this to the European market.

It's a shame the service from Heimdallr was a let down and it's always been the reason I'm reluctant to order from them. Likewise the misalignment issues.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> e they are taking inspiration from Phoibos.





Desk-bound said:


> Phorcydes is what you are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dzięki, that looks like a great watch. Sadly there's not one with a white dial.  
I really digged the polar version. Aah well.... I might just bide my time then!

I'll check out Lugyou/cronos proxima and playshark. As I did not hear of those.
I am thinking of maybe getting a tuna, or something else... So much choice and so little money.
The customs/vat rules are also going to change, so it's exciting to see what happens with that in the European Union.....


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

oinofilo said:


> Bought this Fugu hommage from Heimdallr. Very bad communication with the seller. But apart from some misalignment issues the watch is nice, well built and finished, with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, awesome lume and a reliable NH36 movement.
> Here is my full review with many more photos.
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie mille per la recensione! It's just a stunning little watch... I'm really torn between the yellow and the green one. The orange does not match with the red second hand imho...

I was already afraid of misalignment problems with that bezel, so indeed this happens....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

leastonh said:


> Likewise the misalignment issues.


I have an NY0040-99W (full lume) and an NY0086-16L (pepsi) and both have sone misalignment issue. Let's say tha Heimdallr try to stay true to the genuine ones.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

oinofilo said:


> Bought this Fugu hommage from Heimdallr. Very bad communication with the seller. But apart from some misalignment issues the watch is nice, well built and finished, with sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert, awesome lume and a reliable NH36 movement.
> Here is my full review with many more photos.
> 
> 
> ...


Un'ottima recensione Sergio, It certainly pushed me over the edge to buy the orange one from Ali - £132.71 - a ridiculous bargain. I'll post pictures when it arrives.

Ciao,

Alan


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Hey guys I really want to pull the trigger on a watch but I am in doubt... I cannot really chose well, maybe you can help? 

I am leaning heavily to a steeldive tuna. On the other hand the 50 fathoms and squale homages also seem nice.
The one thing that is holding me back is the limited strap options with the tuna.
I mean it looks awesome wearing such a bulky thing, but on the other hand I would like to change and mess around with straps. The Squale might look nicer when playing around with straps.

Also I need to do something about my diver syndrome.... Might just get a field watch for the better haha.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Also I need to do something about my diver syndrome.... Might just get a field watch for the better haha.


I did this a few years ago. After lusting after dive watches for a long time, I thought I'd have a change. I always liked the look of the Hamilton Khaki King and decided to go for it as my first field watch. Mistake. I wish I'd gone for a cheap field watch first because I never gelled with the Hamilton and it's probably been worn less than 10 times since I bought it.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I did this a few years ago. After lusting after dive watches for a long time, I thought I'd have a change. I always liked the look of the Hamilton Khaki King and decided to go for it as my first field watch. Mistake. I wish I'd gone for a cheap field watch first because I never gelled with the Hamilton and it's probably been worn less than 10 times since I bought it.


Auch that sucks! That's really the pain with these things right? This is why I love aliexpress watches and such. I mean they are cheap and if you buy the wrong one well no biggie I could even pass one on to my dad who might like it and he would be happy with it cause he's been wearing cheap watches all his life. I'm talking about some quartz watch you buy for around 30 euro's 40 dollars or 25 pounds, I probably did not do those conversion accurately but well you get the point.

I love this topic and the cheaper aliexpress watches. Of course it's nice to own something more high end, but in the end I like having a nice watch on my wrist. Probably this is why I like divers, they kind of scream out but I do notice that in the end the watch that I like to wear the most is the one that makes me happy. Not the one I get a lot of compliments for.

In the Netherlands someone was shot this summer for his Rolex watch, while I do understand people would want such high end watches. I'm very happy with a aliexpress steel dive watch. It gives me room to make mistakes without feeling to sour about it.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

It's an excellent way to grow into the hobby. Try a lot, cheap, see what you like. Move up in price slowly, take your time. I have dressers, chronos, divers mostly. Seems I prefer understated dressers and vintage style divers the most. That took a while.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> It's an excellent way to grow into the hobby. Try a lot, cheap, see what you like. Move up in price slowly, take your time. I have dressers, chronos, divers mostly. Seems I prefer understated dressers and vintage style divers the most. That took a while.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


This is exactly the way I did it. Started out with the cheaper AliExpress watches, then slowly went up in price. Now I'm getting into the more expensive San Martins etc, as well as branching out into microbrands too.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Auch that sucks! That's really the pain with these things right? This is why I love aliexpress watches and such. I mean they are cheap and if you buy the wrong one well no biggie I could even pass one on to my dad who might like it and he would be happy with it cause he's been wearing cheap watches all his life. I'm talking about some quartz watch you buy for around 30 euro's 40 dollars or 25 pounds, I probably did not do those conversion accurately but well you get the point.
> 
> I love this topic and the cheaper aliexpress watches. Of course it's nice to own something more high end, but in the end I like having a nice watch on my wrist. Probably this is why I like divers, they kind of scream out but I do notice that in the end the watch that I like to wear the most is the one that makes me happy. Not the one I get a lot of compliments for.
> 
> In the Netherlands someone was shot this summer for his Rolex watch, while I do understand people would want such high end watches. I'm very happy with a aliexpress steel dive watch. It gives me room to make mistakes without feeling to sour about it.


It was a good lesson to learn in hindsight. Spending £450 on a watch that I'd loved in photographs for a long time seemed like a good idea. But, never having owned a field watch before didn't prepare me for how underwhelmed I was by it. The watch is beautifully made and has the best results on the TimeGrapher I've ever seen. I just didn't enjoy the look on wrist. AliEx is a must for trying out different styles now and thank goodness for having that option. It has saved me more than once from making more expensive mistakes 

Yes, for how little the AliEx watches cost it's not a big deal to give them away if you don't like one. The quality of some of the brands on there is excellent now.

Haha, this thread is brilliant and I have spent way too many hours on it.

Wow, shooting someone for a watch is pretty scary. I'd never argue with someone holding a weapon over a watch. Live another day and let the police and insurance companies sort it out.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> This is exactly the way I did it. Started out with the cheaper AliExpress watches, then slowly went up in price. Now I'm getting into the more expensive San Martins etc, as well as branching out into microbrands too.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


Oh cool your the youtube guy that was reccomended to me earlier. 
I pulled the trigger on a escapement time watch after seeing your vid!

Now I'm in a pickle I want a nice diver. I am thinking about a steeldive tuna, the squale homage or a 50 fathoms one. I think I'm in doubt between the tuna and the squale the most though. Do you have any reccomendations?

I also was thinking of getting the STEELDIVE SD1956S as I really love that panerai look, but it's a bit expensive... Sadly.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Oh cool your the youtube guy that was reccomended to me earlier.
> I pulled the trigger on a escapement time watch after seeing your vid!
> 
> Now I'm in a pickle I want a nice diver. I am thinking about a steeldive tuna, the squale homage or a 50 fathoms one. I think I'm in doubt between the tuna and the squale the most though. Do you have any reccomendations?
> ...


Yeah I guess I am "the YouTube guy". Don't let that fool you though. I'm by no means an expert.
Which Escapement Time did you get? I have reviews on a few different ones.
What's your budget?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It was a good lesson to learn in hindsight. Spending £450 on a watch that I'd loved in photographs for a long time seemed like a good idea. But, never having owned a field watch before didn't prepare me for how underwhelmed I was by it. The watch is beautifully made and has the best results on the TimeGrapher I've ever seen. I just didn't enjoy the look on wrist. AliEx is a must for trying out different styles now and thank goodness for having that option. It has saved me more than once from making more expensive mistakes
> 
> Yes, for how little the AliEx watches cost it's not a big deal to give them away if you don't like one. The quality of some of the brands on there is excellent now.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's hard to go by a photograph. It's funny people sometimes buy watches like that but with cars we want a test drive etc. And I guess a field watch is nice but indeed it's underwhelming in a way. I guess it's sad when it's underwhelming. I like divers for that reason they never really underwhelm I think. Though I own a Seiko vampire monster and while I like it it's a bit small... For a monster I expected something bigger haha. It's nice though!

And yeah the AlieEx watches do really give some leeway for giving away or whatever. In the end I don't think I'll ever buy a really expensive watch like Rolex. It seems like a waste of money at this point at least for me. I can understand when someone would go out and buy one, but in the end I'm not in a really good financial spot to be doing that.

I think I'll start living in this thread I was in a thread like this on another forum it was a forum in a different language. And people kept nagging about how they are all clones and how it's unfair and boohoo. I really like the community here.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I guess I am "the YouTube guy". Don't let that fool you though. I'm by no means an expert.
> What's your budget?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> ...


Haha sorry if that sounded demeaning. (Is that the right word? I'm not English.) 
It was just my excitement on seeing you actually post here. Someone did plug your channel when I just joined here two days ago. I watched the escapement time video on fliegers and actually pulled the trigger on one as I posted before.
Sorry didn't mean no disrespect.

Budget would be around 250 euro so 226 britisch pounds. Cheaper is always better of course.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Haha sorry if that sounded demeaning. (Is that the right word? I'm not English.)
> It was just my excitement on seeing you actually post here. Someone did plug your channel when I just joined here two days ago. I watched the escapement time video on fliegers and actually pulled the trigger on one as I posted before.
> Sorry didn't mean no disrespect.
> 
> Budget would be around 250 euro so 226 britisch pounds. Cheaper is always better of course.


It wasn't demeaning at all. That was just my self-deprecating dry British humour. Sorry about that.
I just don't think of myself as a proper YouTuber. I'm just a regular guy who shares videos of his watches online.

It depends on what you want really and whether your willing to take a bit of gamble on receiving a watch that may have QC issues. 
In my experience Steeldive watches are quiet a bit cheaper than San Martin equivalents, but with the ones I've received at least they've come with QC issues. Where's as the San Martins over received haven't had any.

Here's a few examples from ones I've reviewed.

Steeldives:









Not technically a driver, but has good WR.





San Martins:








San Martin SN001 Tiger Shark ?? Seamaster 300 Homage ❓ Automatic Dive Honest Watch Review
⭐ San Martin 62MAS Homage ⭐ Better Than Seiko ❓ Honest Watch Review

Out of all of the above the one I'd say is the best is the San Martin 62mas homage.
Hopefully that helps a bit.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> It wasn't demeaning at all. That was just my self-deprecating dry British humour. Sorry about that.
> I just don't think of myself as a proper YouTuber. I'm just a regular guy who shares videos of his watches online.
> 
> It depends on what you want really and whether your willing to take a bit of gamble on receiving a watch that may have QC issues.
> ...


Thanks a lot for the help! And good, good nothing wrong with some humor. I do like dry British humor sometimes. I really liked the series called Bottom rip Rik Mayall 

So I guess I might then take the gamble on the steeldive 1979 
Or I go for a san martins, it's good to know about the QC issues with steeldive though.
I had read somewhere the bezel and crown sometimes can be a bit tacky...

At this point I am thinking I might just grab me the type A escapement time flieger as I already have the B on it's way.... But I guess I'll just consider going steel time squale or wait a bit and save money for a San Martin.

You also did review some Pagani I think? I believe they are called like that, they are a bit cheaper, but I supose that also means they are a bit less quality. So San Martin is the top of the game then. And Heimdallr below that and below that Steeldive?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

For Steeldive, I only read about a crown issue on their SKX, and bezel issue on their 50 Fathoms. I've seen a couple reviews on their Squale and no issues. Neither with their Tuna afaik



Szechuan said:


> Oh cool your the youtube guy that was reccomended to me earlier.
> I pulled the trigger on a escapement time watch after seeing your vid!
> 
> Now I'm in a pickle I want a nice diver. I am thinking about a steeldive tuna, the squale homage or a 50 fathoms one. I think I'm in doubt between the tuna and the squale the most though. Do you have any reccomendations?
> ...


They are all quite good with similar specs. Just pick the one that speaks to you the most aesthetically. I have the 50 Fathoms. I bought it a year ago when it just came out and it has a bezel issue (idk if they fixed it). But it looks just absolutely amazing to me, so I forgive its flaw.
San Martin has better QC, but I would argue Steeldive is better value for money if you get lucky or can forgive a flaw for almost half the price. Unless you want a high quality bracelet, then San Martin are perhaps a better option.

AliExpress is great for learning what you like & what you don't like. It's a fun journey. Learning alone is fun.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> For Steeldive, I only read about a crown issue on their SKX, and bezel issue on their 50 Fathoms. I've seen a couple reviews on their Squale and no issues. Neither with their Tuna afaik
> 
> They are all quite good with similar specs. Just pick the one that speaks to you the most aesthetically. I have the 50 Fathoms. I bought it a year ago when it just came out and it has a bezel issue (idk if they fixed it). But it looks just absolutely amazing to me, so I forgive its flaw.
> San Martin has better QC, but I would argue Steeldive is better value for money if you get lucky or can forgive a flaw for almost half the price. Unless you want a high quality bracelet, then San Martin are perhaps a better option.
> ...


Thanks man! All advice is welcome! I'm fairly new to this... I do have some watches but landed in a depression and I didn't use them much. Now I'm doing a lot better for a few years, finished one study jumping to the next one. So I am looking for a nice daily beater watch or something.

The Squale seems nice because you can change straps etc. But the 50 fathoms also seem nice. I think I like the one with the red mixed in at the end of the second thingies the most.

But the squale seems very versatile strap wise. I think it would look good with a lot of nato straps.

Going to sleep on it for a night haha!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks a lot for the help! And good, good nothing wrong with some humor. I do like dry British humor sometimes. I really liked the series called Bottom rip Rik Mayall
> 
> So I guess I might then take the gamble on the steeldive 1979
> Or I go for a san martins, it's good to know about the QC issues with steeldive though.
> ...


Bottom is hilarious. 
Another one that's really good value money is this.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I guess I am "the YouTube guy". Don't let that fool you though. I'm by no means an expert.
> Which Escapement Time did you get? I have reviews on a few different ones.
> What's your budget?
> 
> ...


I suggested Szechuan your YouTube channel because you've convinced me to buy the Escapment Chrono.

Wondering if you have any influence with AliExpress sellers, would be cool for them to make quartz divers and field watches, maybe a bronze version.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks man! All advice is welcome! I'm fairly new to this... I do have some watches but landed in a depression and I didn't use them much. Now I'm doing a lot better for a few years, finished one study jumping to the next one. So I am looking for a nice daily beater watch or something.
> 
> The Squale seems nice because you can change straps etc. But the 50 fathoms also seem nice. I think I like the one with the red mixed in at the end of the second thingies the most.
> 
> ...


To reiterate, I would go for the one that suits you aesthetically, and you think looks the best. It's such obvious advise, but I've bought some watches with the brain rather than the heart, and the relationship usually ends up on eBay.

It's also okay if you don't fall in love with it. I would return all (15?) watches & (20?) straps I bought the past year for full price if I could-bar 2 watches and 1 strap. But that doesn't mean I regret purchasing them. My first mechanical was an Orient Ray 2, was more of a 'brain' purchase, never found a strap that really did it for me, and realised the watch just wasn't my cup of tea and that I could get something I liked more for £120, so I sold it. But have fond memories of it!

That said, watch out you don't start chasing straps. i.e. you have a watch that you 'like', but it just needs that one perfect strap to really like it. From my experience this just means you're not a big fan of the watch. If you aren't in love with it on a pretty neutral leather strap or something, you're probably not gonna suddenly fall in love on a different strap.

That last part is a good one! Waiting a couple of nights before a purchase can totally change your perspective. 
With that said, good night.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

cuica said:


> I suggested Szechuan your YouTube channel because you've convinced me to buy the Escapment Chrono.
> 
> Wondering if you have any influence with AliExpress sellers, would be cool for them to make quartz divers and field watches, maybe a bronze version.


I've tried suggesting a few things to a couple of sellers before. But not really got anywhere... I'm obviously not big enough yet.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Yeah it's hard to go by a photograph. It's funny people sometimes buy watches like that but with cars we want a test drive etc. And I guess a field watch is nice but indeed it's underwhelming in a way. I guess it's sad when it's underwhelming. I like divers for that reason they never really underwhelm I think. Though I own a Seiko vampire monster and while I like it it's a bit small... For a monster I expected something bigger haha. It's nice though!
> 
> And yeah the AlieEx watches do really give some leeway for giving away or whatever. In the end I don't think I'll ever buy a really expensive watch like Rolex. It seems like a waste of money at this point at least for me. I can understand when someone would go out and buy one, but in the end I'm not in a really good financial spot to be doing that.
> 
> I think I'll start living in this thread I was in a thread like this on another forum it was a forum in a different language. And people kept nagging about how they are all clones and how it's unfair and boohoo. I really like the community here.


There were no dealers nearby who stocked Hamilton at the time. I watched videos, read lots of reviews and comments from owners and on paper I loved the watch. I still don't really understand why it hasn't worked for me. Yes, I feel the same as you about divers. There isn't one I bought that I felt let down by. Oh, the Seiko vampire is a beauty! I have an orange monster which I loved, but someone dropped it and the movement hasn't been the same since. I should buy a replacement for it really. The frost monster is the one I wish I'd seen when they were available.

There are a lot of good watches on and off AliEx you can buy for small amounts of money. Be careful of the really cheap autos though. The ones with Chinese movements are often terrible. There are probably hundreds of watches in this thread that you'd enjoy and they don't need to cost much.

There are a lot of really great people here who will go out of their way to help and offer advice. It's a nice place to spend time, although it won't help your bank balance hehe  No1VIPER's videos are great and always worth a watch.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> To reiterate, I would go for the one that suits you aesthetically, and you think looks the best. It's such obvious advise, but I've bought some watches with the brain rather than the heart, and the relationship usually ends up on eBay.


Great advice that I'm hopeless at taking.



john_marston said:


> That said, watch out you don't start chasing straps. i.e. you have a watch that you 'like', but it just needs that one perfect strap to really like it. From my experience this just means you're not a big fan of the watch. If you aren't in love with it on a pretty neutral leather strap or something, you're probably not gonna suddenly fall in love on a different strap.


Or, you could ignore Mr Marston's advice here and buy straps of different colours for different occasions and have a box full like me that you never use. My strap collection is becoming ridiculous now and I do need to stop. Having said that, some git just posted the link to cheapnatostraps.com and I've discovered straps with lume!!! Who knew?! I really need at least a couple of those


----------



## 1afc (Mar 19, 2014)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Is it just me or is the seagull watch site broken?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


Too many people queuing up for the double tourbillon sale.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Hey guys I really want to pull the trigger on a watch but I am in doubt... I cannot really chose well, maybe you can help?
> 
> I am leaning heavily to a steeldive tuna. On the other hand the 50 fathoms and squale homages also seem nice.
> The one thing that is holding me back is the limited strap options with the tuna.
> ...


Limited strap options? What limited strap options?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Also I need to do something about my diver syndrome.... Might just get a field watch for the better haha.





leastonh said:


> I did this a few years ago. After lusting after dive watches for a long time, I thought I'd have a change. I always liked the look of the Hamilton Khaki King and decided to go for it as my first field watch. Mistake. I wish I'd gone for a cheap field watch first because I never gelled with the Hamilton and it's probably been worn less than 10 times since I bought it.


Exact same here, I was more of a diver fan but decided to get a Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical for a change, but I didn't like it at all (huge lug-to-lug) and ended up reselling it. But also recently I got a JDM Eco-Drive special which technically is a field watch (but with a fixed bezel, so reminiscent of a diver?) and I've worn it non-stop for a month! (which is a first since I started this hobby). So I guess you just need to find the right field watch for you?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

@john_marston Thanks a lot for your great advice!
When I read your advice I feel like I should save up for a Panerai haha!
I really like those watches, on aliexpress I have only seen one by steeldive in a bronze editon.
That has that special flipper encasing thing on the crown.
However I'm not sure if I like the bronze and it's quite expensive.
I guess I would have loved it if it was in stainless steel.
So I supose knowing I like something like that, I should maybe look in that corner.
You certainly gave me somethign to think about!

As for straps sometimes I'm writing a lot on my laptop, I then take the watch off and put it on the table next to me. But other times I'm doing stuff and I don't really want steel around my arm but rather some soft supple leather/rubber or some NATO strap. I am someone that likes freedom of movement. I am afraid the Tuna that might look best on stainless steel might be a problem for me in that department. But you've given some really solid advice! Something I can easily follow it as I never chase straps, I just look at a watch and think, I could put a strap on it. That's about as far as my train of thought goes regarding straps, and your advice actually helps me to keep it that way.

And I think at this point waiting a bit might be best yes haha.

@leastonh that's sour, that no one stocked them. I am really comming to the conclusion that it's hard to pick out a watch. I also notice it's hard to go by pictures. I supose if I walked in a store that had all those aliexpress watches I'd be done in a jiffy. You can check QC stuff on hands, try them on and see what really speaks to you. The reason I'm afraid a watch won't work for me, and also it didn't work for you. Is probably because we didn't know for sure what we wanted, and thought we wanted something being influenced by revies, pictures or opinions of others.

The reason I am asking you guys advice, also tells me myself I didn't know what I wanted. I now found out I would like something Panerai-ish. I know that is what I like, but you don't read that opinion a lot.... As Panerai is not that populair. At least I know the real ones lose value quite fast. So I supose sometimes you need to follow your heart. And I must say all the advice I received here was very kind and friendly. No one told me 'go get this.' Everyone tells me to think it trough so I really am liking this place. 

Ps. Be careful with the straps!

Thank you.

@mougino

That looks fire! Love it, thanks for showing me this. It looks awesome.
I also love that logo they have on the dial.

Also the field watch doesn't look bad!

Thanks for your input!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I just wanted to add I thank you all for your great advices and friendliness.

I have learned the following I think: 
Never buy more than one watch. (When dealing with around 100$)
When you buy the watch don't buy another one til you have that one in your hands. 
While the watch you bought is in transit you can check out other watches but not buy. 
The time it takes for the one you bought to arrive can prevent impulse buy.
You also can judge how you like the watch that you got, and if you want another strap maybe, and can invest in that. 

I think that this is how I should go about it, so I'm just going to stare at watches til the escapement time watch arrives.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> I just wanted to add I thank you all for your great advices and friendliness.
> 
> I have learned the following I think:
> Never buy more than one watch. (When dealing with around 100$)
> ...


You forgot: don't buy watches from Amazon. You will receive yours in max two days, so you will end buying a watch every two days.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> You forgot: don't buy watches from Amazon. You will receive yours in max two days, so you will end buying a watch every two days.


I also forgot the rule to never break the rule, but it's going to be though


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> You forgot: don't buy watches from Amazon. You will receive yours in max two days, so you will end buying a watch every two days.


Hahaha, class answer!!!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Exact same here, I was more of a diver fan but decided to get a Hamilton Khaki Field mechanical for a change, but I didn't like it at all (huge lug-to-lug) and ended up reselling it. But also recently I got a JDM Eco-Drive special which technically is a field watch (but with a fixed bezel, so reminiscent of a diver?) and I've worn it non-stop for a month! (which is a first since I started this hobby). So I guess you just need to find the right field watch for you?


That's just it. I look at the Hamilton even now and think it looks fab as a watch. As soon as it's on my wrist, I'm thinking 'meh'. It's definitely me and not the watch  Citizen are great watches and I have had quite a few over the years. They are right up there with how Seiko used to be and it's a shame they aren't quite as popular.



Szechuan said:


> @leastonh that's sour, that no one stocked them. I am really comming to the conclusion that it's hard to pick out a watch. I also notice it's hard to go by pictures. I supose if I walked in a store that had all those aliexpress watches I'd be done in a jiffy. You can check QC stuff on hands, try them on and see what really speaks to you. The reason I'm afraid a watch won't work for me, and also it didn't work for you. Is probably because we didn't know for sure what we wanted, and thought we wanted something being influenced by revies, pictures or opinions of others.
> The reason I am asking you guys advice, also tells me myself I didn't know what I wanted. I now found out I would like something Panerai-ish. I know that is what I like, but you don't read that opinion a lot.... As Panerai is not that populair. At least I know the real ones lose value quite fast. So I supose sometimes you need to follow your heart. And I must say all the advice I received here was very kind and friendly. No one told me 'go get this.' Everyone tells me to think it trough so I really am liking this place.
> Ps. Be careful with the straps!
> Thank you.


I'm mostly a diver watch kind of guy and can't think of one I bought that I didn't end up wearing. Field watches are out. I should sell the Hamilton and put it down to experience. Another style I really love in pictures are the ones from Zeppelin. I was close to buying one a while ago and thought back to the Hamilton. They aren't as expensive, but even so. There are a couple of cheap alternatives on AliEx that are very similar to the Zeppelin watches that I'm going to buy at some point. I bought an AliEx Omega De Ville homage after seeing lots of pics of the Omega and being wowed by it. Tried it on once, put it in the watch box, never touched it again! That one cost me less than £10 

You have expensive tastes with the Panerai hehe. They are beautiful watches and thankfully there are a few homages available.

It's too late for me with the straps. Save yourself and delete your profile here ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> That's just it. I look at the Hamilton even now and think it looks fab as a watch. As soon as it's on my wrist, I'm thinking 'meh'. It's definitely me and not the watch  Citizen are great watches and I have had quite a few over the years. They are right up there with how Seiko used to be and it's a shame they aren't quite as popular.
> 
> I'm mostly a diver watch kind of guy and can't think of one I bought that I didn't end up wearing. Field watches are out. I should sell the Hamilton and put it down to experience. Another style I really love in pictures are the ones from Zeppelin. I was close to buying one a while ago and thought back to the Hamilton. They aren't as expensive, but even so. There are a couple of cheap alternatives on AliEx that are very similar to the Zeppelin watches that I'm going to buy at some point. I bought an AliEx Omega De Ville homage after seeing lots of pics of the Omega and being wowed by it. Tried it on once, put it in the watch box, never touched it again! That one cost me less than £10
> 
> ...


Hmm yeah perhaps you could do that. To be honest I like the divers I have the monster is nice. I also got the newer Seiko turtle with batman dial. At this point I feels like I own two divers already, but I do like the Steel Dive Squale hommage and am leaning heavily towards it, as it comes in a blue version and it also looks like something you could still rock like a dress watch. So I am heavily leaning towards that one. I did go to steeldive.uk and they said they did fix some QC issues with that particular watch, so I guess I'll wait there for new stock to arive. And might pull the trigger on one.

As for straps I'm thinking of getting some leather straps. I am not really into straps and know little about them. I want to grab two leather straps and I did in the past order from Martu in Chili, they / she makes great leather straps.

I think I'll get a leather vintage nato strap for my flieger and one leather for the steeldive that I'll purchase in the future, if it won't go on the steeldive I can strap it to the turtle or some other watch. So I guess I'll buy two leather straps and maybe look towards nato's in the future but... I'm not going to deep, even though I like divers hahaha!

The zeppelins looks nice by the way! I'm not sure how I would like one, but they do not look bad. Good taste!

And yes Panerai is damn expensive, I would never buy one, but a homage or something would certainly be something I would be down for. The only nice homage I saw was by steel dive in bronze and I don't think I like the bronze look. Sadness.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> @mougino
> 
> That looks fire! Love it, thanks for showing me this. It looks awesome.
> I also love that logo they have on the dial.
> ...


The orange Tuna is for sale if it's your thing  or you can even enter my 5000'th post giveaway to get it for free!









FS: Sharkey orange Tuna NH35A - €140 OBO


EU Seller here, in the process of thinning the herd. My goal is to go from a current 60+ watch collection to a more humble 20-unit rotation. This is a well-known Sharkey Tuna with orange dial. Purchased new from heimdallr.watch website from their HK stock in March 2018. It doesn't see the wrist...




www.watchuseek.com













mougino 5,000th post giveaway/contest!


...aaand this new post makes me reach 5,000  Time for a watch giveaway! Here are the rules: Post a funny meme / joke, can be related to watches but can be other topics (respectful of the forum rules of course). The post with the most likes on Friday, October 16th end of day CET wins...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Hmm yeah perhaps you could do that. To be honest I like the divers I have the monster is nice. I also got the newer Seiko turtle with batman dial. At this point I feels like I own two divers already, but I do like the Steel Dive Squale hommage and am leaning heavily towards it, as it comes in a blue version and it also looks like something you could still rock like a dress watch. So I am heavily leaning towards that one. I did go to steeldive.uk and they said they did fix some QC issues with that particular watch, so I guess I'll wait there for new stock to arive. And might pull the trigger on one.
> 
> As for straps I'm thinking of getting some leather straps. I am not really into straps and know little about them. I want to grab two leather straps and I did in the past order from Martu in Chili, they / she makes great leather straps.
> 
> ...


The Steeldive Squale is really nice in blue and has been popular on the forum. It's on my AliEx wishlist and I'll see what happens with the price in the next sale. I do hope they have sorted out the minor crown problem that a few people have had.

My last work meeting had me wearing a blue suit with an orange dial diver on a bright orange strap. I don't really have any proper dress watches and don't care anyway 

I had to Google Martu in Chili. Wow, she makes some beautiful straps, doesn't she. She has some photos of people wearing Panerai with her straps on the site too. Nice.

How about this one. It does look like a Panerai Radiomir and is in steel:
US $128.96 48% OFF|STEELDIVE SD1938 Man Dive Watch 200m Automatic Mechanical Watches 316L Stainless Steel NH35 Mechanica Watch For Men luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

Or were you after one with the extra crownguard?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Not exactly AliX but definitely Chinese watch. Heimdallr now has a mid Autumn festival sale that just started and they are offering $20 off using code 1001. Interesting to see they now have a V3 Sharkey MM300 w/ETA 2824 and (coming soon) will be an array (lots of different colorways) of "Gen II" Monsters in all their teethy glory. In particular, the original orange monster looks especially appealing to me.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Not exactly AliX but definitely Chinese watch. Heimdallr now has a mid Autumn festival sale that just started and they are offering $20 off using code 1001. Interesting to see they now have a V3 Sharkey MM300 w/ETA 2824 and (coming soon) will be an array (lots of different colorways) of "Gen II" Monsters in all their teethy glory. In particular, the original orange monster looks especially appealing to me.


Damn your killing me! Going for a Tuna seems to be the only option left now...
Must resist...



leastonh said:


> The Steeldive Squale is really nice in blue and has been popular on the forum. It's on my AliEx wishlist and I'll see what happens with the price in the next sale. I do hope they have sorted out the minor crown problem that a few people have had.
> 
> My last work meeting had me wearing a blue suit with an orange dial diver on a bright orange strap. I don't really have any proper dress watches and don't care anyway
> 
> ...


Yeah I think that steeldive would be a nice thing. Though now with the sale at Heimdallr.... Grabbing a tuna might be...

I think a orange/yellow diver is really cool, but it's not something I would wear a lot. As it really pops right? But it's nice, and well I wear t-shirts most of the time anyway, suits are to restricting to me.

Yes she makes great straps, I think the price is good as well. So I might order 2 or 3 straps from her she has a 19% sale now, cause of covid-19 but she cannot ship internationaly cause of the pandemic. But then again patience might be a boon.

Yes I am after one with the extra crownguard my taste is expensive as you said haha. 








US $322.08 39% OFF|Steeldive 1956S Bronzen Automatische Horloge Duikhorloge 20ATM Waterdicht Mechanische Horloges Mannen CuSn8 Brons C3 BGW9 Lichtgevende Horloge|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com




That one has the crownguard but meh bronze.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Not exactly AliX but definitely Chinese watch. Heimdallr now has a mid Autumn festival sale that just started and they are offering $20 off using code 1001. Interesting to see they now have a V3 Sharkey MM300 w/ETA 2824 and (coming soon) will be an array (lots of different colorways) of "Gen II" Monsters in all their teethy glory. In particular, the original orange monster looks especially appealing to me.


I might be in minority, but had 3 (three) consecutive bad experiences buying from Heimdallr. First watch (cpt Willard homage) arrived after 3 months and after they claimed initialy that I want to scam them. The second one (yellow dial SKX) never arrived and I had to resort to PayPal refunding me, as the store kept telling me to wait (it's been 6 months now..no watch).
Because I'm a complete naive idiot and thought that "sh_t happens" I ordered a 3rd time..selected standard shipping knowing how bad DHL is in Canada but they used DHL nonetheless and now I'm hit with processing fees and taxes that are 40% of the watch price. The store offered to cover half of that...for their mistake.
I think this sucker learned his lesson.

/rant


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ipse said:


> I might be in minority, but had 3 (three) consecutive bad experiences buying from Heimdallr. First watch (cpt Willard homage) arrived after 3 months and after they claimed initialy that I want to scam them. The second one (yellow dial SKX) never arrived and I had to resort to PayPal refunding me, as the store kept telling me to wait (it's been 6 months now..no watch).
> Because I'm a complete naive idiot and thought that "sh_t happens" I ordered a 3rd time..selected standard shipping knowing how bad DHL is in Canada but they used DHL nonetheless and now I'm hit with processing fees and taxes that are 40% of the watch price. The store offered to cover half of that...for their mistake.
> I think this sucker learned his lesson.
> 
> /rant


Auch that hurts.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Want to buy a Fluororubber waffle strap and someone suggested the seller below. But there's a review stating the 20mm are silicone. Can you suggested another seller?

US $8.99 30% OFF|New Design Material Waffle Straps Silicone Rubber Watch Band For 6105 6217 6159 Waterproof Diver Watch Accessories 20mm 22mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress

Also found this Merkur waffle but it's more expensive. Any experience with it?

US $29.99 |MERKUR Produced Diver Watch Rubber waffle Band Strap Mens Watch Parts Repair Tools Curved Head Fluorine rubber High Quality|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Ipse, my last purchase at Heimdallr has been nothing short of flawless-----a V2 300m w/ST-2130-----sorry but my experience has been exactly the opposite of yours. If I were you, I'd probably feel the same but because of my fantastic experience, I would not hesitate to purchase from Heimdallr again. Here is my last purchase at Heimdallr: And I love it.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Ipse, my last purchase at Heimdallr has been nothing short of flawless-----a V2 300m w/ST-2130-----sorry but my experience has been exactly the opposite of yours. If I were you, I'd probably feel the same but because of my fantastic experience, I would not hesitate to purchase from Heimdallr again. Here is my last purchase at Heimdallr: And I love it.


And I went and bought one as well.... What have I done...


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just received this watch travel case. Its amazing quality for the price and much better then the other watch rolls available on Alix!

Very well constructed and really feels like quality.

The cushions are secured in the case and slide in through slots on the sides. This prevents the watch from rolling around or turning over inside the case. There is a divider between the watches which is nice.
The bottom of the case is flat so it doesnt want to roll off your desk once you open it.

Downsides are it is only available in 2 watch version and one color only. The smell of the fabric dye they used is pretty intense. I let mine air for a bit then sprayed it with eu de toilette after and its fine now.

€ 10,65 47%OFF | NICERIO Travel Watch Case PU Leather Watch Box 2 Slots Watch Storage Organizer Bracket Holder for Travel Business Trip








23.99US $ |Nicerio Travel Watch Case Pu Leather Watch Box 2 Slots Watch Storage Organizer Bracket Holder For Travel Business Trip - Smart Accessories - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




















Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> And I went and bought one as well.... What have I done...
> View attachment 15482096


I hope you're happy with the watch when it arrives and enjoy wearing it. Please post pics. We need them


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That's a nice travel box. Anybody else know a good travel box/pouch for 3-4 watches?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> @john_marston Thanks a lot for your great advice!
> When I read your advice I feel like I should save up for a Panerai haha!
> I really like those watches, on aliexpress I have only seen one by steeldive in a bronze editon.
> That has that special flipper encasing thing on the crown.
> ...


A shame that you couldn't use Taobao.
Otherwise you would have bought this





淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com





Or these Goodies





淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com









淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com









淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Phylida NH-35 Railmaster








95.4US $ 47% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Automatic Watch Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Black Dial Nh38a Movement 100m Water Resistant Fully Brushed - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Also found this Retro-cased 36mm Flieger








298.0US $ |2020 New Retro Male Automatic watch Sapphire Crystal 10ATM RAF pilots Stainless steel Men diving Wrist watch relogios masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




































And this Bronzo piece








525.0US $ |The lion king Cusn8 Bronze Automatic Men's watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Water Resistant Skeleton Wrist watch for Men часы horloge|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jeff_T (Jan 24, 2014)

Quint1980 said:


> Just received this watch travel case. Its amazing quality for the price and much better then the other watch rolls available on Alix!
> 
> Very well constructed and really feels like quality.
> 
> ...


Well, you convinced me. The bargain hunter in me just couldn't resist.

It looks very similar to the Mirage brand watch roll that I've been looking at, only 2 slots instead of 3 and different colours.

The Mirage rolls have been steadily increasing in price and are ~$108 AUD at the time of posting, so I'm hoping that for ~$17 AUD this Ali Express case will be a good affordable alternative.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> A shame that you couldn't use Taobao.
> Otherwise you would have bought this
> 
> 
> ...


Damn... You know how to make someone regret his purchase!!!
Do you know anything about these brands quality wise? 
I could technically still cancel the Heimdallr I think...


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

As much as I enjoy getting an AliX watch every now and then as a snack, I really advice people not to get stuck in Ali Express collecting. For the price of 5 or 6 Chinese homages you can get a nice German watch (e.g. a Stowa or an entry-level Sinn) or even a pre-owned Swiss watch. And while the quality of Chinese manufacturing has improved a lot, it's still nowhere near the quality of German/Swiss when it comes to refinement of printing, QC, fit-and-finish, included straps/bracelets and tolerances in the manufacturing etc.

Not to mention that many of the smaller German/Swiss brands are actually operated by people with a true passion for watchmaking and watch design. AliX sellers just follow the popular trends and copy without putting any soul into the products. When I put my Seamaster homage next to my real Omegas, there's just no comparison in the level of detail and refinement.

So what I'm saying is: by the time you're ready to order your fifth AliX dive watch, you may also want to consider spending a bit more on a watch you're going to treasure and enjoy for a longer time and on a more emotional level.

That's just my 0.02.. your mileage may vary of course 

[I'm probably going to get flamed for posting this, but it's honestly meant as friendly advice. I'm not a watch snob, and I browse AliX quite often for fun deals  ]


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Ipse said:


> I might be in minority, but had 3 (three) consecutive bad experiences buying from Heimdallr. First watch (cpt Willard homage) arrived after 3 months and after they claimed initialy that I want to scam them. The second one (yellow dial SKX) never arrived and I had to resort to PayPal refunding me, as the store kept telling me to wait (it's been 6 months now..no watch).
> Because I'm a complete naive idiot and thought that "sh_t happens" I ordered a 3rd time..selected standard shipping knowing how bad DHL is in Canada but they used DHL nonetheless and now I'm hit with processing fees and taxes that are 40% of the watch price. The store offered to cover half of that...for their mistake.
> I think this sucker learned his lesson.
> 
> /rant


You're not in minority, I had the same problems: very bad communication, late shipping, DHL with VAT and custom fees. Awful experience.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Buramu said:


> As much as I enjoy getting an AliX watch every now and then as a snack, I really advice people not to get stuck in Ali Express collecting. For the price of 5 or 6 Chinese homages you can get a nice German watch (e.g. a Stowa or an entry-level Sinn) or even a pre-owned Swiss watch. And while the quality of Chinese manufacturing has improved a lot, it's still nowhere near the quality of German/Swiss when it comes to refinement of printing, QC, fit-and-finish, included straps/bracelets and tolerances in the manufacturing etc.
> 
> Not to mention that many of the smaller German/Swiss brands are actually operated by people with a true passion for watchmaking and watch design. AliX sellers just follow the popular trends and copy without putting any soul into the products. When I put my Seamaster homage next to my real Omegas, there's just no comparison in the level of detail and refinement.
> 
> ...


To each his own.

Pre-owned sucks cause of servicing. You need to service it and that can get expensive. Oils dry out so that's a problem with pre-owned. As for QC you kind of get what you pay for.

I agree it's better to have one good watch then 5-6 bad ones I do agree, but if we take that into consideration I do think one good quartz will probably beat anything mechanic. So I guess you could be done with a 200 euro quartz watch have Swiss quality and never worry. If you want to follow the quality argument that is. Because I think Quartz beats mechanical anytime of day. It needs no servicing, hardly breaks and you can swap out a battery yourself.

As for bracelets, who cares about those you can just buy one. Yes that would add add a few euro's on top of the aliexpress price, but when you can get a nice watch for 100-200 euro's what's the problem with adding a nice strap?

I'm not sure if the Swiss really have a passion for watchmaking. Sure they take QC serious, but in the end, aren't they just making the same watches all over again sometimes adding something new? I don't see them innovating a lot. They just keep making the same designs changing a small thing here and there. Also I am not sure if they really are expensive or if they keep the price that high. Seiko can produce fine watches for a good price, the Swiss cannot seem to do that. Thus I would argue a Seiko is better anyway.

Also: 'you may also want to consider spending a bit more on a watch you're going to treasure and enjoy for a longer time and on a more emotional level.' is a very subjective advice. We all have different hearts, mine really starts ticking when I get the feeling I had a great deal. Also I don't like expensive stuff.

Why you might ask? Let's say you start drinking expensive wine and get used to it, you won't like the cheap wine and would find it distasteful giving you headaches and making your stomach cramp up. However if you start with cheap wine and sometimes drink a expensive one, you'll treasure it.

I can't speak for all, but this is the affordable watch group and however I am here for what now? 3 - 4 days, everyone is really friendly. And I guess we all know some of these watches aren't perfect, but then again perfect things belong in a museum, not on your wrist.

Also if you do have a good quality swiss watch and spend 800 euro's on it and it does get stolen, breaks or something else happens, I wouldn't be all to happy. We live in a consumerist throw away society. These Chinese watches fit the bill perfectly. If they break they won't make you cry or give you pain. If I can get fun from a 150 euro watch for like 2 -3 years. For 2 years it would be 6.25 a month and for 3 years it would be 4 euro 16. If it would last 7 years your even under a euro a month.

My goal is no more than 4 watches from aliexpress.
Escapement time flieger 70 euro
Going to try for a taobao panerai for 80 euro with shipping etc maybe 90
Tuna 150 euro
So that is 300 euro.

Now I will save some money for straps 3-4 straps for about 70 euro that is 370.
I will then allow myself to buy one more watch no more than 200 euro.
570 euro

Then I will stop til one breaks down or I sell one and try something new. This is my goal.
A nice Stow would cost me 700 euro's but with the 70 euro flieger I already got that. Anything I add beyond that is a bonus. Less is more, more is less...

In the end I respect your opinion and I suppose a nice expensive watch has a more luxurious feel. I'm not after luxury though, I want a watch that I can live with. It's the same with cars you know? I see people buying big expensive cars, then someone with a shopping cart brushes the car and they get all sad and are in tears. I always drive second hand stuff, if I get a scratch I shrug it away.

Maybe it became a long post, but I just wanted to explain how I look at it. And my reasoning might be wrong, because who knows I might become a aliexpress watch addict that spends 1200 euro's on watches, who knows? But I will try to employ my willpower as good as I can.

People get shot over rolexes or robbed. It's not something I need in my life.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

I agree completely.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Also found this Retro-cased 36mm Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything in that hipster official store seems to be overpriced. a lot of watches there i can find up to half the price somewhere else. 
not this one unfortunately. maybe just a matter of time. i like small watches.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> everything in that hipster official store seems to be overpriced. a lot of watches there i can find up to half the price somewhere else.
> not this one unfortunately. maybe just a matter of time. i like small watches.


That's the Hipster tax 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper






Instagram







www.instagram.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> That's a nice travel box. Anybody else know a good travel box/pouch for 3-4 watches?


this one here looks good.








60.0US $ |1/2/3 Grids Watch Box Faux Leather Watch Case Holder Organizer Portable for Quartz Automatic Watches Jewelry Boxes Display Gift|Watch Boxes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





starting at 2:25 this German youtuber gives a short introducing of this roll





I have one of this cheap 10 Euro rolls for 3 watches that are sold by various sellers and it is nothing i would recommend nor would i buy it again but according to customer review lot of people are happy with theirs. i have the feeling that the watches sitting not stable enough inside. pillows are cheaply made and don't look like they will last long. 








15.83US $ 20% OFF|Uthai U02 Watch Box Pu Leather 3-bit Cylinder High-end Watch Box Jewelry Watch Storage Display Box - Watch Boxes - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> Also found this Retro-cased 36mm Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately the links aren't working for me

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> That's the Hipster tax
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper
> 
> ...


It's not easy being a hipster.
Ever since the Messiah Steve Jobs passed away it's though times....
I should have sticked to Apple Watches.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Damn... You know how to make someone regret his purchase!!!
> Do you know anything about these brands quality wise?
> I could technically still cancel the Heimdallr I think...


San Martin is a staple round these parts.

Also had a fruitful discussion with an Uroborus owner a few months back
Uroborus Tuna Homage - I don't think this local...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sogeha said:


> Unfortunately the links aren't working for me
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


How about now?

US $238.4 20% OFF|2020 New Retro Male Automatic watch Sapphire Crystal 10ATM RAF pilots Stainless steel Men diving Wrist watch relogios masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

US $420.0 20% OFF|The lion king Cusn8 Bronze Automatic Men's watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Water Resistant Skeleton Wrist watch for Men часы horloge|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> How about now?
> 
> US $238.4 20% OFF|2020 New Retro Male Automatic watch Sapphire Crystal 10ATM RAF pilots Stainless steel Men diving Wrist watch relogios masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> US $420.0 20% OFF|The lion king Cusn8 Bronze Automatic Men's watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Water Resistant Skeleton Wrist watch for Men часы horloge|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Damn teach me how to use Taobao sometime. I check superbuy and I guess I could use that. The San Martin based Panerai looks really nice... Its a pre order though I believe... Damn.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Also found this Retro-cased 36mm Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The broad arrow one looks great but at 14mm thick and 36mm diameter I worry this will be very out of proportion on the wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Buramu said:


> As much as I enjoy getting an AliX watch every now and then as a snack, I really advice people not to get stuck in Ali Express collecting. For the price of 5 or 6 Chinese homages you can get a nice German watch (e.g. a Stowa or an entry-level Sinn) or even a pre-owned Swiss watch. And while the quality of Chinese manufacturing has improved a lot, it's still nowhere near the quality of German/Swiss when it comes to refinement of printing, QC, fit-and-finish, included straps/bracelets and tolerances in the manufacturing etc.
> 
> Not to mention that many of the smaller German/Swiss brands are actually operated by people with a true passion for watchmaking and watch design. AliX sellers just follow the popular trends and copy without putting any soul into the products. When I put my Seamaster homage next to my real Omegas, there's just no comparison in the level of detail and refinement.
> 
> ...


I personally think that is an entirely reasonable view to take and I would be surprised if you get "flamed" for this opinion. In my view there is a place for both more expensive watches and budget alix watches, buying one doesn't need to be mutually exclusive of buying the other. Some may only go with one or the other, but plenty will buy a bit of both. I also think it is fair to say that there are many people who could afford to save and buy something more expensive but choose not to for a variety of reasons. Ultimately people should do what they enjoy and works for them. So with that in mind I am going to finish by posting a watch that is neither from AliExpress or expensive but one that I love wearing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Buramu said:


> As much as I enjoy getting an AliX watch every now and then as a snack, I really advice people not to get stuck in Ali Express collecting. For the price of 5 or 6 Chinese homages you can get a nice German watch (e.g. a Stowa or an entry-level Sinn) or even a pre-owned Swiss watch. And while the quality of Chinese manufacturing has improved a lot, it's still nowhere near the quality of German/Swiss when it comes to refinement of printing, QC, fit-and-finish, included straps/bracelets and tolerances in the manufacturing etc.
> 
> Not to mention that many of the smaller German/Swiss brands are actually operated by people with a true passion for watchmaking and watch design. AliX sellers just follow the popular trends and copy without putting any soul into the products. When I put my Seamaster homage next to my real Omegas, there's just no comparison in the level of detail and refinement.
> 
> ...


I think you make good points and I'd be amazed if anyone here took offence.

I buy watches from AliEx for a few reasons. The watch I like is no longer made, such as the 62MAS (I know there's now a reissue) and so a homage or used one is the only way to go. Or, it's a homage of something that doesn't exist in this format (Bronze Turtle - which I like far more than my Seiko Turtle). Or, the watch I like is 10x the price of the AliEx homage and I want to try one before taking the plunge on what could be an expensive mistake. Or, impulse buys of cheap crap that ends up in the bin soon after arriving (Fngeen Sub homage)!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Buramu said:


> As much as I enjoy getting an AliX watch every now and then as a snack, I really advice people not to get stuck in Ali Express collecting. For the price of 5 or 6 Chinese homages you can get a nice German watch (e.g. a Stowa or an entry-level Sinn) or even a pre-owned Swiss watch. And while the quality of Chinese manufacturing has improved a lot, it's still nowhere near the quality of German/Swiss when it comes to refinement of printing, QC, fit-and-finish, included straps/bracelets and tolerances in the manufacturing etc.
> 
> Not to mention that many of the smaller German/Swiss brands are actually operated by people with a true passion for watchmaking and watch design. AliX sellers just follow the popular trends and copy without putting any soul into the products. When I put my Seamaster homage next to my real Omegas, there's just no comparison in the level of detail and refinement.
> 
> ...


Na I totally get that. If you start out, and have a tight ~€120 budget for one watch, AliX has probably the best watches. You can get something with NH35, nice SS case, sapphire, and decent water resistance. It can be argued that paying for anything more than that has significant diminishing returns.

It's a great way if you have like €400 to spend on a small 3-4 watch collection.

But if you're looking at your 5th+ AliX watch, and you now know what you like, perhaps better to start looking at quality > quantity (unless you like quantity). Of course spending €600 on one German watch has diminishing returns, but so does buying an 8th AliX watch.

It also depends where you live. In the USA with Jomashop and Ashford, I don't even think I would recommend a San Martin to begin with unless you like their designs, since you can get solid entry Swiss Made watches for $250-350. In Europe there's not a lot of amazing bang4buck in that €200-400 segment, mostly some entry level European brands or micros, which don't offer much over your higher-end AliX stuff at half the price. 
A significant upgrade that's actually good value starts at ~€400+ with the likes of Steinhart. 
bit of a ramble


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Na I totally get that. If you start out, and have a tight ~€120 budget for one watch, AliX has probably the best watches. You can get something with NH35, nice SS case, sapphire, and decent water resistance. It can be argued that paying for anything more than that has significant diminishing returns.
> 
> It's a great way if you have like €400 to spend on a small 3-4 watch collection.
> 
> ...


The thing I like about the ali watches however is, there's no need to service. You just buy a new movement and have it installed. A Steinhart you have to service or you have to source a hourwork... I do not understand what extra's you get with the swiss watches.

Also Steinhart is not really being original or anything. They also copy a lot of watches. In my case I just want a small collection and I think having 3 watches from aliexpress can achieve this easily. At this point I do not know why I would buy a Seiko Turtle if I can get a better turtle with saphire from aliexpress...

The escapement time flieger looks nice, I still have to see it in person but in videos it looks nice. I'll compare it to my Steinhart flieger, but in a way I just cannot justify spending 400 euro's when I can just as well get one for 75 euro's. Yes I might have to buy a better strap, but still nowere close to 400 euro's.

I would never buy a Stowa at around the 900 euro - 1000 euro pricepoint, it seems redundant. The service is expensive and if it gets scratched you'll be sad cause you ruined up a 900 euro watch. If I would scratch my Steel Dive watch I wouldn't care, I guess I could even source a bezel or something from the shop if I would ask, maybe.

For me I don't see a swiss watch as a upgrade. I suspect they are also keeping up the prices, because of having a monopoly. When I look at Seiko they can produce nice watches for a decent price, but the hardlex just pisses me off.

Naah in my case I'm happy China is breaking up the market.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> The thing I like about the ali watches however is, there's no need to service. You just buy a new movement and have it installed. A Steinhart you have to service or you have to source a hourwork... I do not understand what extra's you get with the swiss watches.
> 
> Also Steinhart is not really being original or anything. They also copy a lot of watches. In my case I just want a small collection and I think having 3 watches from aliexpress can achieve this easily. At this point I do not know why I would buy a Seiko Turtle if I can get a better turtle with saphire from aliexpress...
> 
> ...


Yep, very fair points! Servicing is always an interesting topic for affordables. It can be a bit of a 'trap' for sure, when buying a used 'nicer' watch for €250 or something and realise a full service or movement swap is close to what you paid for the watch. A €400 Steinhart is also a bit on the fence here, but still worth a service/movement swap.

But how many AliX watches are really going to get the treatment of a movement swap? For it to be really _financially_ worth it, I would say it has to fit these 4 criteria: 

a common and available movement. Like NH35/Miyota. Maybe some seagull.
the watch itself should probably cost over ~€100.
you'll have to be able to swap it yourself.
the watch has to be in somewhat good shape after all those years and you still need to like it.

Also, we're talking maybe 10 years of wear - fix - and then another 10 years of wear. If you're really thinking about long-term ~20 years of wear, why not spend that bit extra and have something a bit more special that's worth maintaining for the long-haul? Is a €400 Steinhart really 5x better than a €80 Escapement Time Flieger? No. Is it 2x better? I would probably say so. So yes, diminishing returns for the $. Not to mention an €800 Stowa. _BUT_ If we're specifically talking long-term ownership, and you enjoy quality watches: that 5x price for only 2x the fanciness can be the difference between wearing something nice for 20 years and maintaining it, vs wearing something not quite as fancy and it ultimately ending up in a drawer.

I acknowledge this is just my current biased perspective btw, everyone has different desires & tendencies. And I'm not a big fan of Steinhart btw, it's just an example.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Yep, very fair points! Servicing is always an interesting topic for affordables. It can be a bit of a 'trap' for sure, when buying a used 'nicer' watch for €250 or something and realise a full service or movement swap is close to what you paid for the watch. A €400 Steinhart is also a bit on the fence here, but still worth a service/movement swap.
> 
> But how many AliX watches are really going to get the treatment of a movement swap? For it to be really _financially_ worth it, I would say it has to fit these 4 criteria:
> 
> ...


Supose I get 10 years of fun out of a aliexpress watch or 8 years. Maybe it has paid itself and you'll feel like you'll move on. On the other hand you can also just refit the movement. The NH35 is not that expensive, and of course before buying on ali, you can check what movement is in there. Seagulls are also affordable I believe.

I do agree with your criteria, though I would think if I have a watch worth 150 - 200 euro. And I can buy a N35 or seagull for 50 dollars and refit it or have someone refit it for a few dollars extra, I'd be happy. On the other hand having said that, isin't it beautiful that in a way you can say: 'it's not worth refitting I'll just put in a drawer and the cost of fixing it I'll invest in something new.'

For example if I were to own a 600 euro watch, I think I'd be a lot more inclined to spend 200 - 100 euro to keep it running then an aliexpress watch worth sub 200 euro. However for the service of the 600 one or refitting, you can just buy a new one altogether. I do not know how many people stay with they're watches.

So your right, the more expensive one probably is something you'll invest more whereas the cheaper one might end up in a drawer. I do not see it as a bad thing, I think it has some beauty. While the movement is dead you can always decide to revive it later at some time. The movement isin't as costy anymore. A fancy pants Swiss watch I don't think you want to keep using it when it starts acting up. Since servicing is cheaper than refitting probably and the oils dry up in 8 years or so I have read. I am not sure how long a movement survives with dried oil.

I do have a Steinhart flieger and it's from 2016 or 2015. I bought it second hand and paid 290 euro's. I'm thinking of selling it or getting rid of it. I didn't use it much... Because I found it to fancy. But now the oil is drying out slowly and I would have to see if I want it serviced in 2025 or 2026. Or I should try and sell it now but do not know what a good price is.... I also do not know if I can put a seagull clone in.... If I could do that I would do that. And maybe that is the answer. Just put a Seagull or Sellita in it, my steinhart that is. But I do not know if it is possible.

Now there's a lot to say about going for a more expensive one and more luxurious or a few cheaper ones. I think it also depends how much money you have. I currently quit my job to go back to studying. If I am done with that study I will have a lot more income and I could splurge bigger. Now 200 euro is a lot for me. So I guess it also depends on your income.

For my income I think I get more bang for buck with a few cheap clocks around 70 - 150 euro. Than I do with one 600 euro one that might get stolen, break or well leave me with nothing. But maybe I'm just a pessimist and everything is half empty for me.

I think there's arguments for both, but in the end it's also about convincing yourself. I'm not even trying to convincing others I notice I am just trying to justify and convince myself I'm making the right consumer choices.

So I'm sorry for using you as a therapist haaha!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Again, what you're saying makes total sense. You can get such great value for a low price on Ali. I currently plan on keeping my €100+ Ali watches (that I haven't sold) running when they die, with new movements, I just love those watches and that's what it's about at the end of the day.

Just the servicing and long-term ownership (if that's what you want out of a watch) can sometimes totally shift what is 'good value'. It can be worth the splurge to buy the (overly-) expensive watch, if it means you like it more and will cherish and service it for much longer. 

Or maybe I'm talking rubbish and I'm just hoping one expensive watch purchase will guilt me out of this hobby and I'll stop continuously buying 😂


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Again, what you're saying makes total sense. You can get such great value for a low price on Ali. I currently plan on keeping my €100+ Ali watches (that I haven't sold) running when they die, with new movements, I just love those watches and that's what it's about at the end of the day.
> 
> Just the servicing and long-term ownership (if that's what you want out of a watch) can sometimes totally shift what is 'good value'. It can be worth the splurge to buy the (overly-) expensive watch, if it means you like it more and will cherish and service it for much longer.
> 
> Or maybe I'm talking rubbish and I'm just hoping one expensive watch purchase will guilt me out of this hobby and I'll stop continuously buying ?


Aaah, I get you! I get you, your looking for a cure to cure your watch collecting decease. 
Sadly I'm not a doctor, so I'm not sure if a more expensive watch will help you.
I think it depends on what kind of person you are.

For example: One of my biggest hobby's is cooking, and I like Asian cooking just like my name suggests. So I cook, Thai, Chinese, Japanese and some other stuff. Anyway I bought a expensive fancy French Dutch oven, I figured I got a good one now I don't need any anymore. Wrong... You start thinking 'meh it's a bit to big I need a smaller one.' Then you start thinking 'Hmm I could actually use one a size bigger as well.' Before you know it... In the end I just keep the good expensive Le Creuset pot and bought some cheaper ones that I actually use most of the time.

Its the same with non stick pans I had a good one also Le Creuset but somehow I wanted another one and bought one in a different style. In the end I feel stupid for doing all that, I had one good one. But somehow you justify it.

Now I'm afraid it might be the same with fancy watches. You'll want something else, something more. I don't think it's the quality of the watch thats breaking our spines, I think it's the whole scale of choices that's doing us in. Because in the end we will never be happy with that one watch. We'll want a different one for a different occasion. Trust me you'll find a reason to get another one...

The only cure is saving money, buying a ticket to some Asian country and join a buddhist monastery.


----------



## Quint1980 (Dec 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> Also found this Retro-cased 36mm Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The first one looks like a hamilton khaki pilot pioneer homage. The case looks quite bulky, I wonder what movement is in there.









Sent from my ELE-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Again, what you're saying makes total sense. You can get such great value for a low price on Ali. I currently plan on keeping my €100+ Ali watches (that I haven't sold) running when they die, with new movements, I just love those watches and that's what it's about at the end of the day.
> 
> Just the servicing and long-term ownership (if that's what you want out of a watch) can sometimes totally shift what is 'good value'. It can be worth the splurge to buy the (overly-) expensive watch, if it means you like it more and will cherish and service it for much longer.
> 
> Or maybe I'm talking rubbish and I'm just hoping one expensive watch purchase will guilt me out of this hobby and I'll stop continuously buying


To put it as simply as possible for me:
1. Got a 500 Euro Swiss I love but I don't wear often because it's a dress watch and I rarely wear suits.
2. Put on the side up to 5k to get a "good" Swiss. Didn't know what to get, thought why not buy a few homages of the watches I am considering, wear them for a few months to decide what to get 
3. Now a few years down the line I have about 20 Chinese watches most costing 50 - 90 Euros with a few up to 150 and a few down to 15.
About 1500 Euros in and I adore being able to choose something different each morning. Never got the expensive Swiss and I don't think I will ever do it.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> To put it as simply as possible for me:
> 1. Got a 500 Euro Swiss I love but I don't wear often because it's a dress watch and I rarely wear suits.
> 2. Put on the side up to 5k to get a "good" Swiss. Didn't know what to get, thought why not buy a few homages of the watches I am considering, wear them for a few months to decide what to get
> 3. Now a few years down the line I have about 20 Chinese watches most costing 50 - 90 Euros with a few up to 150 and a few down to 15.
> ...


Very fair. There is no right or wrong way to do this, as long as your watches give you joy! 'Swiss' is indeed overrated. Being able to get a new Chinese watch you fancy every ~2 months is lots of fun. There's also logic to wanting fewer more expensive watches and leaving it at that.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Very fair. There is no right or wrong way to do this, as long as your watches give you joy! 'Swiss' is indeed overrated. Being able to get a new Chinese watch you fancy every ~2 months is lots of fun. There's also logic to wanting fewer more expensive watches and leaving it at that.


Logic? The only thing I see here is *madness*....
Only these guys have logic: The 2020 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC).


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Very fair. There is no right or wrong way to do this, as long as your watches give you joy! 'Swiss' is indeed overrated. Being able to get a new Chinese watch you fancy every ~2 months is lots of fun. There's also logic to wanting fewer more expensive watches and leaving it at that.


Nail on head!

'Joy' is what I go for first and some of the least expensive watches I own bring me the most joy. I was wearing a 30yr old Komandirskie today that I've had a couple of years and paid around £15 for. It's a bit battered and the dial is really showing its age. But, there's a submarine on the dial (huge selling point for me) and I love wearing it just as much as any of my far more expensive, new watches. Vostoks are so much fun, the Komandirskie starts at around £30 new and they just run and run no matter what you do with them.

For AliEx my happy price point starts at £50 and goes up to maybe £150ish at the top end. At that price I can baby the watch a little and still not be too upset if it ends up with an odd ding or scratch.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Logic? The only thing I see here is *madness*....
> Only these guys have logic: The 2020 Watch Purchasing Abstinence Club (WPAC).


I banned myself from that thread. No regrets! 😋


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Quint1980 said:


> The first one looks like a hamilton khaki pilot pioneer homage. The case looks quite bulky, I wonder what movement is in there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I honestly would love to have a competent homage of this Hamilton W10's case and dial design.
It's such a small, simple watch that paying the retail $700 for a new one just seems silly to me.
Especially if you-like me-don't care for the heritage aspect.
Heck, even the OG vintage one's price on eBay has been slowly climbing to $600 and more now.
Which is a shame, because it can be such a handsome little field watch.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Again, what you're saying makes total sense. You can get such great value for a low price on Ali. I currently plan on keeping my €100+ Ali watches (that I haven't sold) running when they die, with new movements, I just love those watches and that's what it's about at the end of the day.
> 
> Just the servicing and long-term ownership (if that's what you want out of a watch) can sometimes totally shift what is 'good value'. It can be worth the splurge to buy the (overly-) expensive watch, if it means you like it more and will cherish and service it for much longer.
> 
> Or maybe I'm talking rubbish and I'm just hoping one expensive watch purchase will guilt me out of this hobby and I'll stop continuously buying 😂


The best thing I learned from my previous hobby (mechanical keyboards) is that.
Different people can be into the same hobby for different reasons.
And that's just fine.
I've long accepted that I don't care for things like heritage or the "stories" and "history" behind a watch.
Same with the horological aspect. Meh.
It's all about the designs for me.
So, "good value" is an entirely different thing for you and me.
And some watch people can't stand that.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I thought this was interesting when I read it on the Heimdallr website, since we often speculate about the origins and factories that pump out these 'similar' watches: https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/about

All our Movements are regulated in-house and come with an unexpected accuracy delivered to you!

There have been rumors about us and we want to clarify:
Heimdallr Watch Company is a fully independent brand with no relation to other so called sharkey brand HIMA/HIMQ, San Martin, Merkur or any other of these. Also we have no relation to Fifty Four Watch. Most importantly we are not a chinese factory brand.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Hruodland AP SC Diver but with a lower price, a SS case & a NH-35

















Specsheet:
Case：316L Stainless Steel
Glass：Sapphire
Movement：NH35
Case diameter：42mm
Thickness：13.5mm


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

And yet there is this from their page: 
'Sup witdat?

*Heimdallr Watch Company is proud to be one of the leading microbrand of China. *












Techme said:


> Heimdallr Watch Company is a fully independent brand with *no relation to other so called sharkey brand *HIMA/HIMQ, San Martin, Merkur or any other of these. Also we have no relation to Fifty Four Watch. Most importantly *we are not a chinese factory brand.*


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> And yet there is this from their page:
> 'Sup witdat?
> 
> *Heimdallr Watch Company is proud to be one of the leading microbrand of China. *
> ...


The shark logo is certainly perplexing. I guess when they write that they are "not a factory brand," it means they are not owned by a factory, rather they contract the factory to build.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This AP Hommage looks nice !


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Can I ask if someone can help me with some QC pics, I'll receive them later this week and was wondering if you guys could help me check as I'm not an expert.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

My favorite hommage watch


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Can I ask if someone can help me with some QC pics, I'll receive them later this week and was wondering if you guys could help me check as I'm not an expert.


Just post the photos here and someone will chime in. Just remember the price bracket you are working in and be realistic.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> Just post the photos here and someone will chime in. Just remember the price bracket you are working in and be realistic.


Thanks for all the help guys! And of course, that is why I wanted the help. I do not know what is good or bad for the price. I'm happy I found this community


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Welcome to the Community!

For some reason some people denigrate the Chinese Watches you find on AliX and other places, but my reasoning is that 90% of Affordable watches you can buy these days will have some Chinese Manufacture component. A great number of the reasonable watches you can buy on AliX will also have a Japanese designed if not manufactured movement. So my preference is to lump these watches under the "Asian" label as that is where they are made.

To be quite frank, most of the common Swiss watches these days also have a significant percentage of Chinese/Asian manufacture too. But taking it seriously, good Asian manufacture/engineering is top class, but like everywhere else in the World, there is a spectrum of quality and it is true that you get what you pay for. To be serious if you are paying sub $50 for a watch delivered, you are not going to get the absolute best quality IMHO. Having said that I have bought reasonable watches for around £35, some with a decent Japanese movement that are very good for the money I paid.

In some ways this is a case of Paying your Money and taking your chances. But as long as your expectations are realistic, you can get great value for money. I used to buy a ton of Computer Equipment a couple of Years back, from Laptops to Servers and Mobile Phones and Pads too. What I did was buy around 5% more than I actually required as I expected to have a few failures. I have had a few watches that I bought that were "Lemons", but I will say that 99% of the time I got my money back with little problem. 

So in Summary, IMHO buying watches direct from the Far East can be a bit of a gamble, but you can get a great deal IMHO.

Very best regards,
Jim


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone met communication problems with Judy from Alibaba's official Steeldive store? (Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.)
I placed the order for my Ploprof on September 25th with a DHL shipping... Been chatting with here since 
On the 28th I asked when she can ship, her answer was "I'll give you tracking number tomorrow".
On the 30th I followed up: "her: hello, shipped already, will give you tracking number later today".
On october 2nd, me: "did you get tracking number?" her: "hello, checking..." then: "have to check it after we get back from holidays on 6th"
Then on 6th 4PM China Time I asked again please confirm shipping and tracking number, I got flag that message is read but no answer 3 hours later, my latest message is "Hello? Is there a problem?"...
Alibaba app suggests a voice or video call, have anyone had to do that before?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Has anyone met communication problems with Judy from Alibaba's official Steeldive store? (Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.)
> I placed the order for my Ploprof on September 25th with a DHL shipping... Been chatting with here since
> On the 28th I asked when she can ship, her answer was "I'll give you tracking number tomorrow".
> On the 30th I followed up: "her: hello, shipped already, will give you tracking number later today".
> ...


Nope but I did once buy some Chinese brand headphones. However they did sent me fake ones, I did call them out on that by uhm escalating it? Filing a complaint, I forgot what it is called on the aliexpress. Anyway they messaged me and they said 'sir please drop the complaint we will sent you different headphone.' I didn't agree because someone at that time adviced me to just try and get money back as they would just try to fleece me. It seems a shop does not like it when they get complaints.

I did get my money back by the way and could keep the fake headphones. Ali did rule in my favor. Note however due to covid-19 they might have some problems with logistiscs.

So just wait it out, or try to file a complaint maybe. You can also try and check this site: Steeldive Range | SteelDiveUK but they might be more expensive.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Welcome to the Community!
> 
> For some reason some people denigrate the Chinese Watches you find on AliX and other places, but my reasoning is that 90% of Affordable watches you can buy these days will have some Chinese Manufacture component. A great number of the reasonable watches you can buy on AliX will also have a Japanese designed if not manufactured movement. So my preference is to lump these watches under the "Asian" label as that is where they are made.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your input. I was on a other forum in my own language, but people kept hammering these Chinese watches. It became outright trash talk against the watches and trash talking those that buy/bought them.

I am very happy here there's no such thing. Just people enjoying the far east and the options they offer. Your right you get what you pay for in a sense it's a gamble you take, but then again with established brand like Sant Martin, Heimdallr or Steeldive how much of a gamble is it?

Before watches, I did order a lot of stuff on aliexpress. I still do and sometimes you can get nice stuff. I got some really nice bargains. For example a Bluedio headphone that has great sound quality for a cheap price.

There's a few things that I do not buy on aliexpress for example silicone spoons as I do not trust the silicone. Aside from that I must say there are some nice aliexpress buys I've had in the past, that also were good quality wise.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Techme said:


> I thought this was interesting when I read it on the Heimdallr website
> 
> All our Movements are regulated in-house and come with an unexpected accuracy delivered to you!


Ok, this is interesting. The very first chinese "homage" watch I bought was the Heimdallr 62 MAS on a tropical rubber strap. It's beautiful, and runs at -2 seconds a day.
I have to say this watch hooked me. Its like giving really good heroin dirt cheap to a potential addict.
I'm hooked!
In terms of the debate as to whether you should buy more than one AliExpress watch, I am guilty of enjoying and buying plenty, for different reasons. I have two authentic Omega's, the Speedy and a vintage Seamaster from the early 50's. I have been looking at getting a modern Seamaster, but don't like crown guards or helium escape valves (they are stupid, and i am a diver). So was looking at the 1957 Seamaster re-issue. To see whether I would generally like the style, I picked up the new Chronos Seamaster homage, and absolutely love it, to the point where now I wonder whether it is worth getting the real deal?
Or the Rolex Daytona's, I have a Parnis version, and just ordered the Pagani Design gold blingy version. Would I buy a steel Daytona for retail if I could? Maybe. Will I pay a stupid premium for it used? Nah. But the homage versions scratch my itch just fine.
One final comment, living in Canada is a drag for purchasing watches. The Canadian market has huge markups and taxes. Importing from the US leads to massive customs and GST taxes collected by our authorities. But I have yet to be charged a penny on any Chinese shipped watch.
That's it!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> Has anyone met communication problems with Judy from Alibaba's official Steeldive store? (Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.)
> I placed the order for my Ploprof on September 25th with a DHL shipping... Been chatting with here since
> On the 28th I asked when she can ship, her answer was "I'll give you tracking number tomorrow".
> On the 30th I followed up: "her: hello, shipped already, will give you tracking number later today".
> ...


hmm, I have dealt with Judy on two watches, response time always excellent.
I would suggest they are on their holidays, and as she suggested, will be available after the 6th.
Just chill for a few days!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks for your input. I was on a other forum in my own language, but people kept hammering these Chinese watches. It became outright trash talk against the watches and trash talking those that buy/bought them.
> 
> I am very happy here there's no such thing. Just people enjoying the far east and the options they offer. Your right you get what you pay for in a sense it's a gamble you take, but then again with established brand like Sant Martin, Heimdallr or Steeldive how much of a gamble is it?
> 
> ...


Go to the public forum with Chinese watches and you'll get plenty of trash talking. A bunch of people think they are all fakes.


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

mougino said:


> Has anyone met communication problems with Judy from Alibaba's official Steeldive store? (Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.)
> I placed the order for my Ploprof on September 25th with a DHL shipping... Been chatting with here since
> On the 28th I asked when she can ship, her answer was "I'll give you tracking number tomorrow".
> On the 30th I followed up: "her: hello, shipped already, will give you tracking number later today".
> ...


I ordered mine on the 25th, too. Was my 8th watch from steeldive (4th order) and there were only 2 little problems with the last order: bracelet missing, instead of the rubber (should be in the actual parcel) and one watch started running only after some kind smash... :-D
The ploprof arrived today in germany (hope I can get home soon...), so I think yours will arrive soon.

Regarding your communication-problem: On the weekend I also didn't get answers sometimes. But you wrote, that you asked on the 6th!? Today is the 5th... how did you manage this? ;-)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah it was public holiday and weekend there. I ordered 4 things on Ali Wednesday and they were only ‘shipped’ yesterday (bar 1). I wouldn’t worry just yet, just a bit of a delay perhaps.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Go to the public forum with Chinese watches and you'll get plenty of trash talking. A bunch of people think they are all fakes.


Hmm best not go there then! I like this place.....
The only thing horrible about aliexpress is the long waiting time....
It's torture.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Mougino tient nous informé et j'attend une revue avec impatience


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

mougino said:


> Has anyone met communication problems with Judy from Alibaba's official Steeldive store? (Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.)
> I placed the order for my Ploprof on September 25th with a DHL shipping... Been chatting with here since
> On the 28th I asked when she can ship, her answer was "I'll give you tracking number tomorrow".
> On the 30th I followed up: "her: hello, shipped already, will give you tracking number later today".
> ...


It's the Golden Week holidays in China at the moment, so the whole country is pretty much shut down between the 1st and 8th


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Waldo67 said:


> It's the Golden Week holidays in China at the moment, so the whole country is pretty much shut down between the 1st and 8th


I believe there's very few holidays in China. It's good for them they have a week to kick back down and relax.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Can anyone help me with the Heimdallr Tuna watches?
I believe there's a new version. I did order one but they're site said 2019 model.
I tried to ask the store if I had the newest version and they said yes you ordered 2020 model. 

I'm not sure now is there any way I can check this when I get the watch? Because if it's not the newer version they would have lied to me.


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Hmm best not go there then! I like this place.....
> The only thing horrible about aliexpress is the long waiting time....
> It's torture.


Yes, but as you wait, think about the money you are saving 👍 That normally puts a smile back on my face!
In the UK for me the delay between ordering and getting the goods is around two to four weeks. Which can seem like a lifetime, but in the end I am quite happy to wait.

Best regards,
Jim









Where else can I get a watch like this delivered for just £34? OK and it has a Miyota Japanese movement too! If I wear this under a suit to a business meeting, nobody takes a second glance. But from some comments I have had the normal expectation is that the price of the watch at least must have had another zero on the end of the price I paid. I just put a wry smile on my face and move on.........  I will confess that in total I have spent about twice the price I quoted, but that was because I put an expensive new leather strap on it! 

Best regards,
Jim


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> Yes, but as you wait, think about the money you are saving ? That normally puts a smile back on my face!
> In the UK for me the delay between ordering and getting the goods is around two to four weeks. Which can seem like a lifetime, but in the end I am quite happy to wait.
> 
> Best regards,
> ...


Your right with that! I must say that the waiting is a love hate thing. The hate part is, I paid but now I have to be patient... Having said all that, I'm happy to wait with the money I save. I just need to figure out how to declare for the Taobao agent I ordered trough.

That watch looks stunning! I mean for that price, haha that's nice! I'm not much into dress watches but for that price, who would complain lol haha. As for putting a strap on it, wise choice. I'm now in the process of ordering some straps. I didn't know what would look good, so I asked her for advice. She works with leather and makes nice straps. They are good quality and I like supporting her work.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9184 automatic watch ~20$ on ali


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9184 automatic watch ~20$ on ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks remarkably like the Nesun 950 that I gave away when I hit 2k subs.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys! Could you help me - is there a mid-tier Rolex Submariner Hulk no-date of a decent quality? I know of Tisell but they're too expensive I think, so I am looking for the AliEx alternatives


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

New Cronos L6005 Submariner homage "coming soon"


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> New Cronos L6005 Submariner homage "coming soon"


A shame, if they went with a no-date vers, they would have filled a niche in the current market and not cannibalize San Martin sales.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys! Could you help me - is there a mid-tier Rolex Submariner Hulk no-date of a decent quality? I know of Tisell but they're too expensive I think, so I am looking for the AliEx alternatives











398.0US $ |STEELDIVE 1954 200m Waterproof Dive Watch NH35 Sapphire Automatic Watches C3 Luminous Mens Steeldive Captain Willard Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





This is the only decent one I've seen on AliX
Unfortunately it's only a printed dial not applied and it only comes in "comex" or Oman so a regular sub dial it is not.

You can also look outside of AliX at tiger Concept watches...they do a no date vintage sub homage.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Has anyone met communication problems with Judy from Alibaba's official Steeldive store? (Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.)
> I placed the order for my Ploprof on September 25th with a DHL shipping... Been chatting with here since
> On the 28th I asked when she can ship, her answer was "I'll give you tracking number tomorrow".
> On the 30th I followed up: "her: hello, shipped already, will give you tracking number later today".
> ...


Quick news, maybe it's my bad luck: 12 days after order and after a half dozen follow-ups (only on my part - I'm not counting the Holiday break) Judy finally gave a clear status: the shipping agent detected a mismatch between my zip code and my city name... meaning my Ploprof hasn't even shipped yet!
If I ever manage to get my watch I clearly can't recommend her service, she dropped the ball giving me wrong statuses without even checking. That's no good customer service...


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> 398.0US $ |STEELDIVE 1954 200m Waterproof Dive Watch NH35 Sapphire Automatic Watches C3 Luminous Mens Steeldive Captain Willard Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Actually the real thing had printed markers (not applied) even though of a yellowish color.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Quick news, maybe it's my bad luck: 12 days after order and after a half dozen follow-ups (only on my part - I'm not counting the Holiday break) Judy finally gave a clear status: the shipping agent detected a mismatch between my zip code and my city name... meaning my Ploprof hasn't even shipped yet!
> If I ever manage to get my watch I clearly can't recommend her service, she dropped the ball giving me wrong statuses without even checking. That's no good customer service...


That sucks.. It's not good customer service that is true. But it's always like that, it either goes good or it goes a bit sour. I think merchants get a lot of ******** as well. People asking for lower prices, people pestering about why it hasn't been delivered yet. I do not know when I buy on aliexpress, I click cart, pay and just wait. I never ask for lower prices and such. But people were telling me I'm doing it all wrong....

So well to cut the merchants some slack I think they get a lot of annoying messages, yours wasn't however. And she should have caught on to that and check, but then again the language barrier is also a factor. I take it the watch is on it's way soon, and well to bad you have to wait extra.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> 398.0US $ |STEELDIVE 1954 200m Waterproof Dive Watch NH35 Sapphire Automatic Watches C3 Luminous Mens Steeldive Captain Willard Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I think for ~£75 that one with the Marine logo is a great deal if you want a no-date-sub.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I think for ~£75 that one with the Marine logo is a great deal if you want a no-date-sub.


With women I always want a date, with watches I usually don't, it's a pain to set it right every month.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This steeldive is too close to gen :/


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Hmm best not go there then! I like this place.....
> The only thing horrible about aliexpress is the long waiting time....
> It's torture.


Hello ;=)
Sometimes it's almost like we like things looking like a long waiting time 
But it is not the only terrible thing you'll find there : a lot of choice, cheap prices ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Quick news, maybe it's my bad luck: 12 days after order and after a half dozen follow-ups (only on my part - I'm not counting the Holiday break) Judy finally gave a clear status: the shipping agent detected a mismatch between my zip code and my city name... meaning my Ploprof hasn't even shipped yet!
> If I ever manage to get my watch I clearly can't recommend her service, she dropped the ball giving me wrong statuses without even checking. That's no good customer service...


Pff, Didn't she say that the watch was already sent ? Maybe they're answering many people at the same time (?) . Or if not an error it looks like something she said quickly before leaving for holidays, "let's tell them what they want" because we're oberbooked here  Plus add the virus consequences ont top of this  This maybe be a tough time for them too.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> That sucks.. It's not good customer service that is true. But it's always like that, it either goes good or it goes a bit sour. I think merchants get a lot of ****** as well. People asking for lower prices, people pestering about why it hasn't been delivered yet. I do not know when I buy on aliexpress, I click cart, pay and just wait. I never ask for lower prices and such. But people were telling me I'm doing it all wrong....
> 
> So well to cut the merchants some slack I think they get a lot of annoying messages, yours wasn't however. And she should have caught on to that and check, but then again the language barrier is also a factor. I take it the watch is on it's way soon, and well to bad you have to wait extra.


Well it depends how you look at it, it's coming from far so as ordering it not good for our planet's health maybe some are trying to increase profit to the maximum level, but i'm afraid killing them with even lower prices will not help.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Also language barrier does not explain bad service| poor QC, let's hope so ^^


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

28.99US $ 80% OFF|BENYAR New Watches Men Luxury Brand Chronograph Male Sport Watches Waterproof Stainless Steel Quartz Watch Relojes Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




anyone have this on? $38 is dirt cheap for a seemingly decent Daytona homage. it's not VK63...but still.

also, Phylida's Railmaster is out. it's a fully bead blasted case and bracelet which looks nice!








108.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Automatic Watch Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Black Dial Nh38a Movement 100m Water Resistant Fully Brushed - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> A shame, if they went with a no-date vers, they would have filled a niche in the current market and not cannibalize San Martin sales.








Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant Glidelock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Cheap Mechanical Watches, Buy Quality Watches Directly from China Suppliers:Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant Glidelock Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Two new San martin models
















Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Are those unique designs or homages? I like SM adding more original designs in their watches. That second one is kinda ugly though imho.


----------



## bushu16 (Jul 12, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice review.
I generally like the way you cover the specs and details of the watch in your videos. Keep it up mate!
I Recently bought a Steeldive Tuna (black pvd version) and Proxima with coke bezel. Wish could have shared with you for a review 

Also, I am following Gary on ILW&/2, sad to see what happened to his channel :-(
Hope yours keep up well!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Indiglo92 said:


> http://[URL]https://www.aliexpress.com/i/33030086322.html





Indiglo92 said:


> Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant Glidelock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Cheap Mechanical Watches, Buy Quality Watches Directly from China Suppliers:Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant Glidelock Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.
> ...


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Indiglo92 said:


> Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant Glidelock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Cheap Mechanical Watches, Buy Quality Watches Directly from China Suppliers:Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant Glidelock Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.
> ...


The Cronos has a PT5000 movement


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found a video to tide y'all over


https://ae-cn.alicdn.com/9f8e1de30350cb41/KxRU3uiLsBtYXkJHvgu/lf7S8oSEKbCNGaPQqsl_280941671206_sd_hq.mp4


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> also, Phylida's Railmaster is out. it's a fully bead blasted case and bracelet which looks nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me what brings the real railmaster apart is the 3D texture of the dial, which was brought down to the corgeuot homage, but not the Phylida one. Too bad because the rest of the specs are good.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Well, it looks like the Escapement Time NH-35 Flieger is no longer in-stock and may have just ended its production run.








100.6US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh38 Movement Pilot Watch With Type-b Or Type-a Black Dial And 42mm Case Waterproof 300m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Well, it looks like the Escapement Time NH-35 Flieger is no longer in-stock and may have just ended its production run.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They'll make more. Feedback has been positive, they sold out their run and look how many people have the watch saved in their favourites.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That looks remarkably like the Nesun 950 that I gave away when I hit 2k subs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am the current owner of exactly this Nesun as i won the giveaway.?
Judging by the looks and the product photos and what i saw in this video of the skmei, the Nesun in my hand seems to be of better build quality, specially the caseback. There the Nesun looks somewhat upscale and not like those $20 Aliwatches. There are a couple of tiny screws around the frame to open/secure the caseback instead of being a snap-on. The movement looks very same, has all the things in the same places, but i am not an expert in movement spotting and comparison. Self winding works good, unlike on my Tevise, power reserve 39h. The rotor and some other parts on the Nesun have some kind of decoration engraved, but these engraving aren't that sophisticated nor signs of high craftmenship. Any other sub-$100 ali watch in the skeltonized fashion style looks probably the same, but if the Ciga came with that kind of half-assed decoration it would have never won any design award.

Btw welcome to reddit and /r/ChineseWatches. i saw few others from this thread posting their photos there as well.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Guys need some help I already asked Desk-Bound but the more the merrier.

It looks good to me, not sure what you guys think. Seeing some plastic on the back so that's nothing to worry about some white on the glass but I think it's just from the packaging etc.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> 398.0US $ |STEELDIVE 1954 200m Waterproof Dive Watch NH35 Sapphire Automatic Watches C3 Luminous Mens Steeldive Captain Willard Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I have recently seen the SD1954 Marine version with a fully brushed steel bracelet.
Does anyone know where to buy the watch in this configuration or where to find an affordable and suitable fully brushed bracelet in qood quality as it is way cooler than the partially brushed version?

San Martin and its sisters brands do not offer a cyclops-free version of a Hulk submariner homage, do they?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Quick news, maybe it's my bad luck: 12 days after order and after a half dozen follow-ups (only on my part - I'm not counting the Holiday break) Judy finally gave a clear status: the shipping agent detected a mismatch between my zip code and my city name... meaning my Ploprof hasn't even shipped yet!
> If I ever manage to get my watch I clearly can't recommend her service, she dropped the ball giving me wrong statuses without even checking. That's no good customer service...


So after Judy gave me the DHL tracking number (13 days after payment) I checked and it is planning to deliver to my old city (which I already fixed with her, and she sent me the shipping form that we validated together on the 25th)... I inquired and this was Judy's answer:








This must be some kind of joke... a little scroll up our chat gives her the address, the shipping form, etc. She needs to do another job!

I'm fed up and asked her to cancel wrong shipment and give me a refund. * Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd*: never again


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> So after Judy gave me the DHL tracking number (13 days after payment) I checked and it is planning to deliver to my old city (which I already fixed with her, and she sent me the shipping form that we validated together on the 25th)... I inquired and this was Judy's answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sucks... To bad


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> i am the current owner of exactly this Nesun as i won the giveaway.
> Judging by the looks and the product photos and what i saw in this video of the skmei, the Nesun in my hand seems to be of better build quality, specially the caseback. There the Nesun looks somewhat upscale and not like those $20 Aliwatches. There are a couple of tiny screws around the frame to open/secure the caseback instead of being a snap-on. The movement looks very same, has all the things in the same places, but i am not an expert in movement spotting and comparison. Self winding works good, unlike on my Tevise, power reserve 39h. The rotor and some other parts on the Nesun have some kind of decoration engraved, but these engraving aren't that sophisticated nor signs of high craftmenship. Any other sub-$100 ali watch in the skeltonized fashion style looks probably the same, but if the Ciga came with that kind of half-assed decoration it would have never won any design award.
> 
> Btw welcome to reddit and /r/ChineseWatches. i saw few others from this thread posting their photos there as well.


I'm glad you're enjoying the watch. I thought it was about time I tried out Reddit. Still not really sure what I'm doing on there though 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> So after Judy gave me the DHL tracking number (13 days after payment) I checked and it is planning to deliver to my old city (which I already fixed with her, and she sent me the shipping form that we validated together on the 25th)... I inquired and this was Judy's answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, lousy service from the start. I hope they sort the cancellation out for you with no more grief!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

SAn martin is a very nice brand. With homage design but with custom design too


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chinese-watcher said:


> I have recently seen the SD1954 Marine version with a fully brushed steel bracelet.
> Does anyone know where to buy the watch in this configuration or where to find an affordable and suitable fully brushed bracelet in qood quality as it is way cooler than the partially brushed version?
> 
> San Martin and its sisters brands do not offer a cyclops-free version of a Hulk submariner homage, do they?


You could brush it yourself....I brushed my San Martin V1 sub bracelet and it turned out great.

Other aftermarket bracelets from places like carlywet should also work.

As for the cyclops....maybe just shoot the sellers a message....I saw the Phylida seller do exactly this for a buyer. And again, you could easily do it yourself with a lighter...lots of tutorials (for both DIY methods) on youtube.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

lart said:


> I ordered mine on the 25th, too. Was my 8th watch from steeldive (4th order) and there were only 2 little problems with the last order: bracelet missing, instead of the rubber (should be in the actual parcel) and one watch started running only after some kind smash... :-D
> The ploprof arrived today in germany (hope I can get home soon...), so I think yours will arrive soon.
> 
> Regarding your communication-problem: On the weekend I also didn't get answers sometimes. But you wrote, that you asked on the 6th!? Today is the 5th... how did you manage this? ;-)


Did you receive your Ploprof? Can you give your first impressions? ...as I won't get mine in the closer future...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm glad you're enjoying the watch. I thought it was about time I tried out Reddit. Still not really sure what I'm doing on there though
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


 /r/ChineseWatches/ isn't as good as this thread here or other themed forums on WUS, but that doesn't mean reddit isn't fun or a great place to waste time.
Make sure to subscribe to r/WatchesCirclejerk/ to get the latest Seiko5 and natostrap memes.

and enjoy finding all the oddly specific cat related subs like /r/CatsAreAssholes/ /r/catsarefuckingstupid/ /r/CatSlaps/ /r/CatTaps /r/CatsStandingUp/ /r/Fruitbatcats/ r/thecatdimension /r/TIGHTPUSSY/ /r/CatsMurderingToddlers/ /r/TouchThaFishy/ /r/Catswhoyell/ /r/Thisismylifemeow/ /r/blurrypicturesofcats/ /r/CatsOnPizza/ /r/GirlsWithHugePussies/ to name a few.

if you are using reddit on the desktop you might wanna try get the "reddit enhancement suite" . it is a brower extension that makes reddit more clearly and neatly arranged.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

r/WatchesCirclejerk/ is just babby's first 4chan board.
As in, the posters pretty much moved on from being critical into being weirdly mean for the lolz.
Also, like most boomer memes, they are strangely obsessed with being cucked. Frankly that just looks like projection to me.
I spent years in /b/ before quitting and now mostly just lurk in /tg/ and /a/. Trust me, seeing people being mean all the time is not good for your psyche.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Mougino your ploprof is lost ?


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Anyway, back to watches...
Just passed 60 days waiting. This Phylida is gonna be the death of me.


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

mougino said:


> Did you receive your Ploprof? Can you give your first impressions? ...as I won't get mine in the closer future...


Yes, I received it on Monday.
I can confirm nearly everything in the review-video except 2 little things:

The lume on hands & dial is not the best, that is true, but on mine, it does not look so bad as the one in the video.
The strap is in my opinion very cheap. I don't like rubber straps, but this one is quite hard, so I prefer a mesh on it (or perhaps I will look for something similar to the crafter blue on one of my Proxima MM300.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Mougino your ploprof is lost ?


Looks like it


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

bad luck :-(


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> r/WatchesCirclejerk/ is just babby's first 4chan board.
> As in, the posters pretty much moved on from being critical into being weirdly mean for the lolz.
> Also, like most boomer memes, they are strangely obsessed with being cucked. Frankly that just looks like projection to me.
> I spent years in /b/ before quitting and now mostly just lurk in /tg/ and /a/. Trust me, seeing people being mean all the time is not good for your psyche.


I'm actually glad people are chilled out here. No jibes, no stupid stuff. Just us enjoying watches from China with the hardships and good stuff that tags along with it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

lart said:


> Yes, I received it on Monday.
> I can confirm nearly everything in the review-video except 2 little things:
> 
> The lume on hands & dial is not the best, that is true, but on mine, it does not look so bad as the one in the video.
> The strap is in my opinion very cheap. I don't like rubber straps, but this one is quite hard, so I prefer a mesh on it (or perhaps I will look for something similar to the crafter blue on one of my Proxima MM300.


Pictures please?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> So after Judy gave me the DHL tracking number (13 days after payment) I checked and it is planning to deliver to my old city (which I already fixed with her, and she sent me the shipping form that we validated together on the 25th)... I inquired and this was Judy's answer:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would probably cancel at that point too. Pretty unacceptable, it sounds like it hasn't even been shipped yet and in stead of saying we made a mistake or it's gonna take a bit longer, they lie, as is the norm in China..
I do think it's likely because it's holiday and they're probably just replying for the sake of replying. I ordered from them a couple of months ago and it arrived in like 10 days and communication was sharp.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

lart said:


> Yes, I received it on Monday.
> I can confirm nearly everything in the review-video except 2 little things:
> 
> The lume on hands & dial is not the best, that is true, but on mine, it does not look so bad as the one in the video.
> The strap is in my opinion very cheap. I don't like rubber straps, but this one is quite hard, so I prefer a mesh on it (or perhaps I will look for something similar to the crafter blue on one of my Proxima MM300.


How's your bezel, is it a bit wobbly too like in the video?
So far the Ploprof looks like a moderate success. They did well with the case (which is the star of the show), but despite the higher price the rest of the watch still has standard Steeldive quality by the looks of it.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> How's your bezel, is it a bit wobbly too like in the video?
> So far the Ploprof looks like a moderate success. They did well with the case (which is the star of the show), but despite the higher price the rest of the watch still has standard Steeldive quality by the looks of it.


Is steeldive the worst out of the bunch then? With bunch I would say San Martin, Heimdallr, I don't know if there's others that are around the same price ranges. Even though Steeldive probably is cheapest out of those three, but they have more expensive models that would come to close to San Martin or Heimdallr so it depends.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Is steeldive the worst out of the bunch then? With bunch I would say San Martin, Heimdallr, I don't know if there's others that are around the same price ranges. Even though Steeldive probably is cheapest out of those three, but they have more expensive models that would come to close to San Martin or Heimdallr so it depends.


Heimdallr make some great looking watches and their prices aren't bad. But, they are hit and miss with service and QC historically. Lots of good and bad experiences with Heimdallr have been posted here and it has put me off buying from them.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Heimdallr make some great looking watches and their prices aren't bad. But, they are hit and miss with service and QC historically. Lots of good and bad experiences with Heimdallr have been posted here and it has put me off buying from them.


Yeah I am still not sure if they lied to me. On they're site it said 2019 version I said I wanted to cancel with the argument I thought it was 2020 version not 2019. They replied with it's 2020 then they replied that it was impossible to cancel. But the order hasn't even been shipped yet, nothing has happened with the order ever since I ordered like 3 days ago? Maybe 4....

They did give me 20 euro's off though because the coupon did not work. So I got a Heimdallr Tuna for 137 euro. That's quite a good price I reckon. So if it's the 2019 version to bad, I do not even know the difference between the 2019 and 2020 version. But I will just hope for the best.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Is steeldive the worst out of the bunch then? With bunch I would say San Martin, Heimdallr, I don't know if there's others that are around the same price ranges. Even though Steeldive probably is cheapest out of those three, but they have more expensive models that would come to close to San Martin or Heimdallr so it depends.


I would say you get what you pay for. They are all great value for their price.

Steeldive is usually a bit cheaper (sometimes considerably so, i.e. ~£65 for their Sub vs ~£150 for the SM sub), but their QC is not always as good. If you get a good Steeldive, they are better value, as the specs are generally the same. Their 62MAS vs SM's 62MAS (which are ~equally priced) look like the same quality.
Steeldive is a newer brand though. For example their bracelets aren't the best (yet?), so that's something to consider, but it's also reflected in the price.

EDIT: I'm not sure about Heimdallr vs SM. Just from hearsay I would opt for SM if I had the chance, but they seem similar quality.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Yeah I am still not sure if they lied to me. On they're site it said 2019 version I said I wanted to cancel with the argument I thought it was 2020 version not 2019. They replied with it's 2020 then they replied that it was impossible to cancel. But the order hasn't even been shipped yet, nothing has happened with the order ever since I ordered like 3 days ago? Maybe 4....
> 
> They did give me 20 euro's off though because the coupon did not work. So I got a Heimdallr Tuna for 137 euro. That's quite a good price I reckon. So if it's the 2019 version to bad, I do not even know the difference between the 2019 and 2020 version. But I will just hope for the best.


Hmm, if it hasn't shipped, I don't see why they would be unable to cancel an order. You could always put a block on the payment using your bank or credit card company if you're worried they'll take the money anyway.

That's the thing, the prices are really good and extremely tempting. I still look at their site every now and then and have been tempted. I'd just rather pay a bit more and have better odds of a watch with no QC issues with the likes of San Martin instead. I only have one of theirs and it's one of my all time fave watches, for any price.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Hmm, if it hasn't shipped, I don't see why they would be unable to cancel an order. You could always put a block on the payment using your bank or credit card company if you're worried they'll take the money anyway.
> 
> That's the thing, the prices are really good and extremely tempting. I still look at their site every now and then and have been tempted. I'd just rather pay a bit more and have better odds of a watch with no QC issues with the likes of San Martin instead. I only have one of theirs and it's one of my all time fave watches, for any price.


2020 is the perfect year to take such a gamble. Thanks for elaborating though. I guess if I ever buy one more it will be a San Martin perhaps. Let's see what more they come out with. For now I'm going to be content with the watches that are on the way.

San Martin - Panerai homage in bronze
Escapement Time Flieger (should start flying soon as it is in the plane haha.)
Heimdallr Tuna in all black. (not sure how much I'm going to like it....)


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I would say you get what you pay for. They are all great value for their price.
> 
> Steeldive is usually a bit cheaper (sometimes considerably so, i.e. ~£65 for their Sub vs ~£150 for the SM sub), but their QC is not always as good. If you get a good Steeldive, they are better value, as the specs are generally the same. Their 62MAS vs SM's 62MAS (which are ~equally priced) look like the same quality.
> Steeldive is a newer brand though. For example their bracelets aren't the best (yet?), so that's something to consider, but it's also reflected in the price.
> ...


Thanks so with San Martin it's more expensive but consistent quality.
With Steeldive it's cheaper but the quality is not consistent which means you could draw a bad one?
While if you draw a good one, you got better bang for buck.

Makes sense actually. Still thinking if a steel dive squale atmos hommage would be fun to **** around with.
Aah wel for now no more watches....
Except maybe this one in quartz.








PRE-ORDER EXPLOROR II 1655


Case: 39mm Diameter, 13mm thickness, derived directly from Ref. 1675. Slender lug profile with separate chamfer finishing on the exterior. Soft to touch natural fillet machining. Guaranteed vintage taste with the help of modern technologies. Bezel and Inserts: A distinguish piece to divide our...




www.phorcydes.net





@Desk-bound is a dangerous man, he finds exactly the things someone likes. Though I would have prefered a white dial  But for now I'm first going to save up and keep the WPAC pact high.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Guys need some help I already asked Desk-Bound but the more the merrier.
> 
> It looks good to me, not sure what you guys think. Seeing some plastic on the back so that's nothing to worry about some white on the glass but I think it's just from the packaging etc.
> 
> ...


Link please?----I am a fan of those "forbidden words" homage either in s.s. or bronze! Simply looks great!


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Except maybe this one in quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are there any real pics of this model yet? If you click the link to this watch from the main site it 404s


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

thatmofo said:


> Anyway, back to watches...
> Just passed 60 days waiting. This Phylida is gonna be the death of me.


have you contacted the seller? I had a similar situation. Mine was stuck just like yours was for over a month.
I contacted the seller to see if he could contact the Shipping parter. he was happy to do so, and magically mine started updating the next day...so it's worth a shot.

FWIW, it'll be worth the wait...its a great watch! I just shot my review but actual work is getting in the way of me editing and uploading.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Link please?----I am a fan of those "forbidden words" homage either in s.s. or bronze! Simply looks great!





johnmichael said:


> Link please?----I am a fan of those "forbidden words" homage either in s.s. or bronze! Simply looks great!


SANMARTIN腕表军魂手表定制表潜水表青铜复古泡泡镜手动机械SN048-淘宝网

There you go.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Szechuan said:


> Guys need some help I already asked Desk-Bound but the more the merrier.
> 
> It looks good to me, not sure what you guys think. Seeing some plastic on the back so that's nothing to worry about some white on the glass but I think it's just from the packaging etc.


What is the matter exactly? Looks good to me as well.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

konax said:


> What is the matter exactly? Looks good to me as well.


Thanks friend! Just making sure since I'm new to this.

I'll post pics when I have it here. In the mean time a very skilled woman is making me three leather custom watch straps.


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

mougino said:


> Pictures please?


Is it allowed to link to the german forum, where I posted some quick pics?








Sammelthread - Meine neue China Uhr


ch habe die Uhr bei SD-UK verpasst. Ist wieder gelistet!




uhrforum.de




and








Sammelthread - Meine neue China Uhr


ch habe die Uhr bei SD-UK verpasst. Ist wieder gelistet!




uhrforum.de







john_marston said:


> How's your bezel, is it a bit wobbly too like in the video?
> ...


Yes, it is the same with mine. But I'm used to it, because most of my Chinesewatches are similar to this


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

New revue: *Didun Design Royal Oak*


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> have you contacted the seller? I had a similar situation. Mine was stuck just like yours was for over a month.
> I contacted the seller to see if he could contact the Shipping parter. he was happy to do so, and magically mine started updating the next day...so it's worth a shot.
> 
> FWIW, it'll be worth the wait...its a great watch! I just shot my review but actual work is getting in the way of me editing and uploading.


Thanks for the tip. I sent them a chat,
And they replied with "I contacted the post office and it is still in normal transshipment. Thank you for your patience"
So, eh, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I haven't looked around Ali for a while (or even checked this forum TBH!), is this a new offering from Corgeut?!

AU $84.47 42％ Off | Top Brand 42mm Corgeut mechanical wristwatches moon Phase White Dial Silver Year Day Month Week 316L SS Case Automatic watch men








112.0US $ |Top Brand 42mm Corgeut Mechanical Wristwatches Moon Phase White Dial Silver Year Day Month Week 316l Ss Case Automatic Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

this corgeut looks nice for the price !


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

crAss said:


> For me what brings the real railmaster apart is the 3D texture of the dial, which was brought down to the corgeuot homage, but not the Phylida one. Too bad because the rest of the specs are good.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Will be able to do a comparison soon, have had the Corgeut for a while and is one of my favourites, but just ordered the Phylida. There is supposed to be some vertical brushing on the Phylida dial though not sure it will be quite as textured as the Corgeut - I asked the question to Phylida and was told it has light brushing. Specs on the Phylida do look good with the case finish, domed sapphire, NH35, probably better lume, and for me anyway a sterile dial option, so thought it was worth a try.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> You could brush it yourself....I brushed my San Martin V1 sub bracelet and it turned out great.
> 
> Other aftermarket bracelets from places like carlywet should also work.
> 
> ...


Thanks for giving Carlywet (on AliX?). Ist there any specific fully brushed bracelet you would recommend for SD1954?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Thanks for giving Carlywet (on AliX?). Ist there any specific fully brushed bracelet you would recommend for SD1954?


I have used this on on a couple different sub homages...as long as they are 40mm it fit them just fine.








21.3US $ 40% OFF|Carlywet 20 21mm Silver Brushed 316l Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band Belt Strap Bracelets For Rolex Submariner - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




keep in mind it all has to do with the lug hole location...if it's off just a mm on the SD it may not fit....at least not without some work.



thatmofo said:


> Thanks for the tip. I sent them a chat,
> And they replied with "I contacted the post office and it is still in normal transshipment. Thank you for your patience"
> So, eh, ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Darn. Well good luck with the wait man! it'll be worth it. wearing my Speedy in your honor today (ok, maybe not, but I just can't take it off  )


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Trev_L said:


> Will be able to do a comparison soon, have had the Corgeut for a while and is one of my favourites, but just ordered the Phylida. There is supposed to be some vertical brushing on the Phylida dial though not sure it will be quite as textured as the Corgeut - I asked the question to Phylida and was told it has light brushing. Specs on the Phylida do look good with the case finish, domed sapphire, NH35, probably better lume, and for me anyway a sterile dial option, so thought it was worth a try.


I'll look forward to hearing your thoughts on the two.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Trev_L said:


> Will be able to do a comparison soon, have had the Corgeut for a while and is one of my favourites, but just ordered the Phylida. There is supposed to be some vertical brushing on the Phylida dial though not sure it will be quite as textured as the Corgeut - I asked the question to Phylida and was told it has light brushing. Specs on the Phylida do look good with the case finish, domed sapphire, NH35, probably better lume, and for me anyway a sterile dial option, so thought it was worth a try.


Thanks, will be waiting for a comparison and real photos since most seem heavily photoshopped in the advertisements.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> I haven't looked around Ali for a while (or even checked this forum TBH!), is this a new offering from Corgeut?!
> 
> AU $84.47 42％ Off | Top Brand 42mm Corgeut mechanical wristwatches moon Phase White Dial Silver Year Day Month Week 316L SS Case Automatic watch men
> 
> ...


Looks just like a Debert. Probably the same factory. 
Can't imagine these are good quality at that price. It's a complex movement. But it looks cool, thanks to PP


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

And I got hit by taxes....
Damn... :'( 50$ or like 45 euro's they want. 
**** my life.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Do you think and this is will be possible to mod to somethink close to this Helson Sharkmaster?

Or am I just daydreaming?









New Helson Sharkmaster 600 due in October.


I just sent the following e-mail to Helson (William) - the only e-mail address I had -- Helsonwatch I'm posting a copy to the forum in case someone from Helson is reading along. "To Whom It May Concern, I would like to know how to proceed with the return, repair, and pressure testing of my...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Just posted my review of the Phylida Speedmaster. 




my experience mimics most of the reviews...the bracelet is the only downside. even then, for my wrists, it wasn't that bad. excellent watch if you can get your hands on one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> Do you think and this is will be possible to mod to somethink close to this Helson Sharkmaster?
> 
> Or am I just daydreaming?
> 
> ...


What do you want to mod? Dial? Pushbutton (orange to red?)
The Steeldive seems as close to a Ploprof homage as the Helson is IMO.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> What do you want to mod? Dial? Pushbutton (orange to red?)
> The Steeldive seems as close to a Ploprof homage as the Helson is IMO.


There's also a company called Delta Watch Company that does a Ploprof inspired watch. The owner is active in the WUS Dive Watch Forum.

Here's a link...





The Hydra Model (Limited Edition) | Delta Watch







deltawatch.co





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

mougino said:


> What do you want to mod? Dial? Pushbutton (orange to red?)
> The Steeldive seems as close to a Ploprof homage as the Helson is IMO.


If I was able to paste the link correctly you would see a post from *Craustin1 *where he posts pictures of a Helson with
a blue dial and a light grey bezel insert. And for me that is a very good combo.. And I was exactly thinking of you mougino! If there is somebody to pull this off it's you!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Guys need some help I already asked Desk-Bound but the more the merrier.
> 
> It looks good to me, not sure what you guys think. Seeing some plastic on the back so that's nothing to worry about some white on the glass but I think it's just from the packaging etc.
> 
> ...


Totally agree that the noted flaws are nothing more than plastic and packaging material-----it looks like a keeper to me-----so much so that I am contemplating taking the plunge on this model myself----anyone know what a good price is?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone have the MOP Turtle from San Martin or know of a review or something so I can see the dial in different lighting?

Also can someone explain quickly the difference between turtle models? Why are some this symmetrical hard edge case and other are asymmetrical softer case? Assuming old turtle (Willard) vs new turtle?









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody have the new Phylida Aqua Terra? It looks like they only changed a couple of things from the previous version. 








99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida New Aqua Automatic Watch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatch 100wr Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Also, has anyone compared it to the Corgeut? They look very similar.

I've been itching for a simple steel 3-hander on an (oyster-style or similar) bracelet. Cadisen C1032 looks a bit too plain for me. Rolex Explorer homages are also meh, not a fan of Rolex homages. Maybe a Steeldive IWC homage? 








107.46US $ 73% OFF|Steeldive Mens Automatic Mechanical Watches Men Sport Dive Watch Men's Wristwatch 20atm Waterproof Switzerland C3 Luminous Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> And I got hit by taxes....
> Damn... :'( 50$ or like 45 euro's they want.
> **** my life.


For how expensive of a watch?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> For how expensive of a watch?


Hard to tell, cause I had to pay extra for a agent to get it for me etc.
All in all I guess...
230 $ maybe a bit more like 250.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> Also can someone explain quickly the difference between turtle models? Why are some this symmetrical hard edge case and other are asymmetrical softer case? Assuming old turtle (Willard) vs new turtle?


Homaging two different models: 6105-8110 (Willard) vs 6105-8000


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

An interesting dive design by Phorcydes, can be had in several dial, hand, bezel combos; could be wee bit too big tho'.............










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

My dad has his bday comming around the corner, but he only wants quartz watches. 
Anyone knows a good brand on aliexpress?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> My dad has his bday comming around the corner, but he only wants quartz watches.
> Anyone knows a good brand on aliexpress?


VK64 style mecha-quartz chronograph watches are sometimes great value on Ali, like the Pagani Daytona copy err homage. But for a simple non-chrono quartz watch, I would actually recommend something Japanese (or European) over Chinese, like a Casio, Seiko, Citizen, etc.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> VK64 style mecha-quartz chronograph watches are sometimes great value on Ali, like the Pagani Daytona copy err homage. But for a simple non-chrono quartz watch, I would actually recommend something Japanese (or European) over Chinese, like a Casio, Seiko, Citizen, etc.


Something VK64 would actually be great. I did have one of those.

Any idea how to find VK64's? Because I have attempted before, but all I did find was stuff we cannot discuss on this forum.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Have we reached consensus on who makes a better Daytona? Is it Pagani or Parnis?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

konax said:


> Have we reached consensus on who makes a better Daytona? Is it Pagani or Parnis?


In my opinion it's the Pagani. Mainly because of the clasp on Parnis being ugly.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I finally broke down and bought one of the Red Star Solo watches:
US $170.0 |Red Star Mechanical Mens UFO Watch Moscow Style Russia handwind mechanical Solo Hands Mens Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

They are much cheaper on Times International(good stuffs), so that's where I ordered mine.

I've been wanting one of these quirky watches for a while now. For $90usd it seems hard to go wrong. It is a manual wind watch which has extreme curvature to the acrylic crystal with a curved dial and a single curved hand.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Couldn't resist any longer. Just ordered one of these.








US $139.99 70% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Top brand 2020 Men automatic watch Fashion 007 men mechanical watches Curved sapphire mirror Waterproof clock NH35|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Couldn't resist any longer. Just ordered one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, what is it a homage off?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Omega Seamaster



Szechuan said:


> Looks nice, what is it a homage off?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This is also a good chrono quartz, I've been considering getting it








73.52US $ |【escapement Time】quartz 6s21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





@No1VIPER do you think an oyster style Submariner bracelet would fit on it? I would like it on a bracelet and might try a 20mm brushed Carlywet one


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Couldn't resist any longer. Just ordered one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No helium escape valve. which is a good thing, as on all the other copages it doesn't work anyway and is there just for decoration and looks only.
For that price the lume hopefully performs at least at steeldice lvl and on that bezel insert not just printed red colour but some profile. Would be also good if the hand where a bit longer in the real watch so that the minute hands reach the minute tracks unlike in this graphic render. That would help to convince me that a Pagani design is worth the $140. "Japan movt" would be also better than "japan made" at six.

Wish you a speedy delivery, to be one of the first to review that will surly help with the grow of your channel.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I've been itching for a simple steel 3-hander on an (oyster-style or similar) bracelet. Cadisen C1032 looks a bit too plain for me. Rolex Explorer homages are also meh, not a fan of Rolex homages. Maybe a Steeldive IWC homage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how about a rlx homage that is a bit different then the others.

















124.0US $ |40mm Parnis Sapphire Green black gray series Dial Automatic Movement Men's Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





those pilots on metal bracelet wouldn't work for me.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> In my opinion it's the Pagani. Mainly because of the clasp on Parnis being ugly.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I have both...well had. Sold the Parnis to pick up the pagani.

They are evenly matched across the board except PD has better Lume (still bad, but better) a better bracelet and clasp, and better case finishing. Throw in 100m resistant, screw down crown, and a flat caseback, it's the clear winner.

The Parnis does wear quite a bit smaller though, so anyone under 7" should at least consider the Parnis

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> I have both...well had. Sold the Parnis to pick up the pagani.
> 
> They are evenly matched across the board except PD has better Lume (still bad, but better) a better bracelet and clasp, and better case finishing. Throw in 100m resistant, screw down crown, and a flat caseback, it's the clear winner.
> 
> ...


How does this make them evenly matched across the board?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> How does this make them evenly matched across the board?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The differences are very minor outside of the water resistance and screw down crown.

The Parnis is a good watch, everything on it is nicely done. It's just the PD is just a tad nicer in certain areas.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Has anyone used any of the nh35 sub homages as a mod base? If so do standard dials for seiko mods fit? I am think of picking up a steel dive or pagani for this purpose.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

So iam a diamond member now, the coupon I got to celebrate this reflects perfectly what this status is worth, probably.









The thread is now on page 999, amazing.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> Has anyone used any of the nh35 sub homages as a mod base? If so do standard dials for seiko mods fit? I am think of picking up a steel dive or pagani for this purpose.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes - modded a Pagani nh35 sub and the dial is a standard 28.5mm.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Trev_L said:


> Yes - modded a Pagani nh35 sub and the dial is a standard 28.5mm.


Was this the 40mm or the 43mm case size variant?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Also found this Retro-cased 36mm Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found this a bit cheaper on Alibaba. just for $155 or € 133.





Rts Stock Drop Ship Luxury 10atm Dome Sapphire Glass Classical 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale - Buy 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch,Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale,316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale Product on Alibaba.com


Rts Stock Drop Ship Luxury 10atm Dome Sapphire Glass Classical 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale - Buy 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch,Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale,316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale Product...



www.alibaba.com





Item page says they will ship single pieces.

looking trough the feedbacks and reviews i found out this company made recently a custom Willard for a spanish watch forum








CERRADA: COMPRA CONJUNTA Homenaje al 6105 by HdR.


[size=7]NOTA IMPORTANTE:[/size] HDR PRESENTA EL PROYECTO… Bueno amigos, mucho se ha hablado sobre los homenajes del 6105, y en concreto estas dos últimas semanas. Siendo así, y viendo que pudiera ser de interés general, nos pusimos manos a la...




www.hablemosderelojes.com


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> Was this the 40mm or the 43mm case size variant?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 40mm case.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Also found this Retro-cased 36mm Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like a homage to the CWC T20. You can get the real McCoy for about $324usd.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

They have the usual suspects among the no logo Oris, etc. but if they have a reputation...
Would love a custom field watch and a diver (maybe bronze) with short lugs with good quartz movements. Maybe time for a WUS project?



spacecat said:


> I found this a bit cheaper on Alibaba. just for $155 or € 133.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

No1VIPER said:


> Couldn't resist any longer. Just ordered one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea on the lug to lug for this one?

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

konax said:


> Have we reached consensus on who makes a better Daytona? Is it Pagani or Parnis?


I've owned both too, they're very similar. If I had to sum things up, I'd say the Pagani Design is 10% better quality overall whereas the Parnis wears better on smaller wrists.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Any idea on the lug to lug for this one?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


No not untili I get my hands on it. Sellers don't tend to state the lug to lug measurements for some reason.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

spacecat said:


> So iam a diamond member now, the coupon I got to celebrate this reflects perfectly what this status is worth, probably.
> View attachment 15493659
> 
> 
> The thread is now on page 999, amazing.


If anyone knows what the different tiers actually provide and what they offer please share.
I am still platinum a few watches before becoming diamond 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> how about a rlx homage that is a bit different then the others.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great one, thanks! Love that dial.

I forget about Parnis. I do feel like they're slightly better than Corgeut and Bliger. I guess I tend to skip Parnis because they are mostly known for the blatant Rolex ripoffs. But this one looks rather nice. A bit of a Tudor BB dial.

I'm considering buying this one in blue for £75 from Dajiwatch store. The only thing holding me back is the 14.5mm case thickness. Plus the 22mm lugs, it's gonna be a bit of a chonker. Also Parnis lume seems hit or miss, but can't argue for £75 with sapphire, full 316L and a Miyota.

This one fyi








198.0US $ |Parnis 40mm watch mens Sapphire glass japan Miyota mechanical Automatic mens watch Stainless steel strap Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks like Cronos updated their text font after enough complaints...lol








US $186.2 30% OFF|Cronos Sea Master 300 Diver Men Watch Sandwich Dial Automatic NH35 200M Water Resistant Rotating Bezel Metal Band|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow, the crazy sonnovabeaches actually finally did it. 

It looks much better. Still a bit generic but that's fine. At least no more wacky font.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Wow, the crazy sonnovabeaches actually finally did it.
> 
> It looks much better. Still a bit generic but that's fine. At least no more wacky font.


Agreed, though I never really disliked the original text enough to hold me back from purchasing it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Looks like Cronos updated their text font after enough complaints...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think a few of us YouTube channels mentioned to them about changing the font. I know I did. It's good that they listened though.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Now the old font will be kvlt and become a collector's item!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

oinofilo said:


> You're not in minority, I had the same problems: very bad communication, late shipping, DHL with VAT and custom fees. Awful experience.





Ipse said:


> I might be in minority, but had 3 (three) consecutive bad experiences buying from Heimdallr. First watch (cpt Willard homage) arrived after 3 months and after they claimed initialy that I want to scam them. The second one (yellow dial SKX) never arrived and I had to resort to PayPal refunding me, as the store kept telling me to wait (it's been 6 months now..no watch).
> Because I'm a complete naive idiot and thought that "sh_t happens" I ordered a 3rd time..selected standard shipping knowing how bad DHL is in Canada but they used DHL nonetheless and now I'm hit with processing fees and taxes that are 40% of the watch price. The store offered to cover half of that...for their mistake.
> I think this sucker learned his lesson.
> 
> /rant


Just an update on my tribulations with the Heimdallr.watch "purchase"...maybe it helps someone on the fence about buying from them or not.
Never in my buyer's years has someone accused me of lying..but that's exactly what Heimdallr is doing in my PayPal dispute.
I opened it because despite their repeated emails stating that they changed my phone number on the DHL manifest, I have proof that wasn't done and I can't do anything from my end to get the parcel.
Reason : since I ordered choosing "standard economy shipping" I provided a landline number as contact (gee, what's wrong with that????)...now DHL won't move a finger to allow me to pay duties or anything before verifying my identity - which in their infinite stupidity can only be done sending a text message to the number on file.
Checkmate if Heimdallr doesn't call DHL to have it changed(I provided a cell phone number).
But to my dismay, Heimdallr prefers to call me a liar and a tax evader - when I not only offered options, but I even suggested re-purchasing the watch if it's returned to the seller.

A bon entendeur, salut. You have been warned.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> So iam a diamond member now, the coupon I got to celebrate this reflects perfectly what this status is worth, probably.
> View attachment 15493659
> 
> 
> The thread is now on page 999, amazing.


Sadly I'm platinum I used to be diamond... 
Sadly it's worth nothing. I used to sign up for freebies on aliexpress everyday but I lately don't do that anymore.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Sadly I'm platinum I used to be diamond...
> Sadly it's worth nothing. I used to sign up for freebies on aliexpress everyday but I lately don't do that anymore.


Same here.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

So I shouldn't be upset for getting a 1$ coupon today as I also became a Platinum member 
Sort of related question : what's the best use of aliexpress coins? I can't seem to be able to buy generic 2$ coupons, just targeted ones...and it seems that the amount of coins which can be used for a purchase is 2% or something ridiculous like that. Got 1000 coins, I was hoping they are worth something 🤪


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ipse said:


> So I shouldn't be upset for getting a 1$ coupon today as I also became a Platinum member
> Sort of related question : what's the best use of aliexpress coins? I can't seem to be able to buy generic 2$ coupons, just targeted ones...and it seems that the amount of coins which can be used for a purchase is 2% or something ridiculous like that. Got 1000 coins, I was hoping they are worth something


I've got 11,000 coins 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

during sales you can exchange your coins for these full red coupons that can be used with any item (or combination of items until they match a value). coupons like $5 offa $50 purchase or $10 of $100 purchase. they are only available during the big sales. don't remember how much coins such a coupon will cost you, but cannot be wrong to collect some more of these coins.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

11000 coins? How😂 Like actually, how?

And good to know they can be used during the big sales! All I’ve used them for is when occasionally during checkout they’ll automatically take like 50 coins for £0.50 off or something


----------



## PDAdict (May 21, 2017)

€ 151,32 30%OFF | Reloj de buceo profesional ROCOS 10ATM impermeable movimiento automático reloj de pulsera moda deporte fresco reloj hombres R0146








197.98US $ 23% OFF|ROCOS Men Professional Swimming Diver Watch 10ATM Waterproof Automatic Movement Wristwatch Fashion Creative Sport Watch R0146|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> 11000 coins? How Like actually, how?
> 
> And good to know they can be used during the big sales! All I've used them for is when occasionally during checkout they'll automatically take like 50 coins for £0.50 off or something


A mixture of collecting the daily coins, doing tasks and just collected from purchases. They all add up.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ipse said:


> So I shouldn't be upset for getting a 1$ coupon today as I also became a Platinum member
> Sort of related question : what's the best use of aliexpress coins? I can't seem to be able to buy generic 2$ coupons, just targeted ones...and it seems that the amount of coins which can be used for a purchase is 2% or something ridiculous like that. Got 1000 coins, I was hoping they are worth something 🤪


Sometimes stores have a like: spend 90$ get 3$ off for like 1 coin. Ussually I get those.



No1VIPER said:


> A mixture of collecting the daily coins, doing tasks and just collected from purchases. They all add up.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Damn I remember that tree I had to water every day....


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I've got 11,000 coins


YouTubers!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

PDAdict said:


> € 151,32 30%OFF | Reloj de buceo profesional ROCOS 10ATM impermeable movimiento automático reloj de pulsera moda deporte fresco reloj hombres R0146
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was even cheaper on 6 october. It was 139 then.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> YouTubers!


I won't complain about a youtuber, but if he starts going the influencer route....


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> I won't complain about a youtuber, but if he starts going the influencer route....


You don't need to worry about that. I don't even like referring to myself as a YouTuber. I can't even bring myself to say the usually script of "don't forget to like, share and subscribe". In my videos 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> You don't need to worry about that. I don't even like referring to myself as a YouTuber. I can't even bring myself to say the usually script of "don't forget to like, share and subscribe". In my videos
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Haha I don't even know if you have the same intro always. That's how little I watch people on youtube. Ussually I watch gameplay of some kind of game I like. Sometimes something comedy-like there's this German guy that does sketches on his own that I really like. He's funny, but other than that I don't watch review/vlog/reacting videos. Yours I'll grant you are informative however. Your escapement time review was nice.

And not to be kissing your heels, but I like yours. They are usually not to long, I believe most are around 10 minutes? You show the things that need to be shown. Give some extra information like dimensions etc, make some nice shots.... It's really about the watch with you. Some watch reviewers show you the watch put it down and then it's them talking to the camera..... And I don't want to talk down on these people, I'm sure they got a nice fanbase, but I don't care for them. It's personal preference.

I think the way your going about it, is really good. The sound quality is nice the footage is nice and it's really about the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> A mixture of collecting the daily coins, doing tasks and just collected from purchases. They all add up.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


How do you even see the coins you have? I searched a little everywhere in the app and couldn't find.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The Steeldive Ploprof is now cheaper on AliExpress than on Alibaba: 309 EUR with free shipping (vs. 325 EUR I had to pay)









698.0US $ |Steeldive New Diver Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Crystal Ceramic Luminous 1200M Waterproof|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com














I would have known, I'd save myself the troubles I had dealing with Judy


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

mougino said:


> How do you even see the coins you have? I searched a little everywhere in the app and couldn't find.


In the App account screen, scroll down to Wallet & go into that. You should see coins.
Tap on coins & you should see a treasure chest up top, if you log in every day & go to Wallet - coins, tap on the treasure chest & add the coins to your account, they also increase in amount every few days too. 👍


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Caledonia said:


> In the App account screen, scroll down to Wallet & go into that. You should see coins.
> Tap on coins & you should see a treasure chest up top, if you log in every day & go to Wallet - coins, tap on the treasure chest & add the coins to your account, they also increase in amount every few days too. 👍


huh, I can't see it there. On my app, close to the top of the home screen, there is a yellow button for Coins & Coupons


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Haha I don't even know if you have the same intro always. That's how little I watch people on youtube. Ussually I watch gameplay of some kind of game I like. Sometimes something comedy-like there's this German guy that does sketches on his own that I really like. He's funny, but other than that I don't watch review/vlog/reacting videos. Yours I'll grant you are informative however. Your escapement time review was nice.
> 
> And not to be kissing your heels, but I like yours. They are usually not to long, I believe most are around 10 minutes? You show the things that need to be shown. Give some extra information like dimensions etc, make some nice shots.... It's really about the watch with you. Some watch reviewers show you the watch put it down and then it's them talking to the camera..... And I don't want to talk down on these people, I'm sure they got a nice fanbase, but I don't care for them. It's personal preference.
> 
> I think the way your going about it, is really good. The sound quality is nice the footage is nice and it's really about the watch.


That's what I aim for. Simple, to the point, honest reviews.


mougino said:


> How do you even see the coins you have? I searched a little everywhere in the app and couldn't find.


Go into the 'Coins & Coupons' section on the homepage and it's in the top right corner.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> huh, I can't see it there. On my app, close to the top of the home screen, there is a yellow button for Coins & Coupons


Right, I found it here too (not in Account > Wallet) thanks! And congrats for the 20,000th post in this thread!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

john_marston said:


> huh, I can't see it there. On my app, close to the top of the home screen, there is a yellow button for Coins & Coupons


Go down to Wallet on your account screen or tap on the coupons & coins up top


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

New oris steeldive, now with the proper case!























Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That Steeldive 'Oris' needs a bit of colour imo, looks a bit flat atm, but I'm sure a great watch



mougino said:


> Right, I found it here too (not in Account > Wallet) thanks! And congrats for the 20,000th post in this thread!


I thought you were making fun of me for posting too much here haha


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

kovy71 said:


> New oris steeldive, now with the proper case!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch, but ouch on the price. £280 for a Steeldive with an NH35? Nope.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Nice watch, but ouch on the price. £280 for a Steeldive with an NH35? Nope.


It's £152 if I look on the Steeldive store on Ali on the app


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> It's £152 if I look on the Steeldive store on Ali on the app


That's more like it! I was converting the CHF price in the pics above to GBP.

Tempted now. Why didn't you just leave me ignorant and shaking my head?! 😋


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> New oris steeldive, now with the proper case!
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Oh, so close to being perfect. Been waiting a while for one of these to pop up...didn't realize they are 42mm....and the old San martin LMT ones look like a nicer case to my eyes...I'll have to think about this one.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> New oris steeldive, now with the proper case!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own an Oris 65, and this looks a bit off to me. Perhaps is the lack of colour or no date wheel. The LTM variant appears more accurate. The side on profile of the SD looks thicker than the Oris, which is quite slender. Also, the shape of the lugs on the Oris are angular, while the SD are much different. The SD is more influenced by the Oris and less of a pure copy than some of their other models.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Was taking a look at the Spanish forum's project you mentioned previously and it seems they're having a few QC and delivery problems:

incidencias apo



spacecat said:


> I found this a bit cheaper on Alibaba. just for $155 or € 133.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

You can now buy the Cronos Seamaster 300 with simple font logo instead of the original logo


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like a DG2813


I'll never forget my firstime!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I get that they "have to" stamp it as 1200 m W/R, but seriously tho, who they kiddin?
What is the actual, realistic W/R at the price point? 100m?

I recently bought their Helios "homage" PUCK, and it too was stamped 1000m.
Well, then, I am Paul Newman and Mr. Bean rolled into one, wrapped in a tortilla of Alice de Beauchamps... whoever she is.


mougino said:


> The Steeldive Ploprof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I get that they "have to" stamp it as 1200 m W/R, but seriously tho, who they kiddin?
> What is the actual, realistic W/R at the price point? 100m?
> 
> I recently bought their Helios "homage" PUCK, and it too was stamped 1000m.
> Well, then, I am Paul Newman and Mr. Bean rolled into one, wrapped in a tortilla of Alice de Beauchamps... whoever she is.


I wouldn't take 1000m or 1200m too seriously, but nobody is taking them that deep anyway.

But it's not rocket science to make a watch pass 200m WR tests. If a simple $50 Casio Duro can do it, so can a well-made Chinese. It's just screw-downs and gaskets, and for higher ratings I think they make the steel and crystal thicker. I've noticed 200m WR Steeldive watches tend to be around 13-14mm thick, and their 300m 15-16mm, so I don't think they're completely making up numbers. I've seen some pass pressure tests on I Like Watches. 
I think it's safe to say their Ploprof is at least a 300m watch.

They have this in their pics on their alibaba page. Is this a pressure tester?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

According to Horologique,
Steeldive had their Ploprof homage tested up to 500 meters and the HEV is fully functional.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

While what you gents say seem reasonable, or BECAUSE of it, it stumps me as to WHY some of these sellers have been caught repeatedly selling watches claiming _sapphire_ for their crystal when the falsity of their claim can be found out so easily.

It seems that many our fellow WUS members got partial refunds by disputing this fact.

Some apparently even counted on this kind of deception (or just sheer sloppiness in description of item) on the sellers' parts to get some extra "discount."


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> While what you gents say seem reasonable, or BECAUSE of it, it stumps me as to WHY some of these sellers have been caught repeatedly selling watches claiming _sapphire_ for their crystal when the falsity of their claim can be found out so easily.
> 
> It seems that many our fellow WUS members got partial refunds by disputing this fact.
> 
> Some apparently even counted on this kind of deception (or just sheer sloppiness in description of item) on the sellers' parts to get some extra "discount."


Which sellers? Some of these is kind of vague.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> sellers have been caught repeatedly selling watches claiming _sapphire_.
> 
> It seems that many our fellow WUS members counted on this kind of deception to get some extra "discount."





Szechuan said:


> Which sellers? Some of these is kind of vague.




Exactly! Come on @Chronopolis give us the links and the discount amount to ask already!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I found out people did this by reading the posts here on this thread.

If you have the patience, scroll through some of the past posts from months ago.
You'll find them with all the info you need.



mougino said:


> Exactly! Come on @Chronopolis give us the links and the discount amount to ask already!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Techme said:


> I own an Oris 65, and this looks a bit off to me. Perhaps is the lack of colour or no date wheel. The LTM variant appears more accurate. The side on profile of the SD looks thicker than the Oris, which is quite slender. Also, the shape of the lugs on the Oris are angular, while the SD are much different. The SD is more influenced by the Oris and less of a pure copy than some of their other models.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


The LTM variant is still available on Alibaba, but much more expensive than the SD.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Feels good to have it in my hands. The photo doesn't do it much justice, but I'm truly happy with it.
It seems there was NATO army strap with it, but it dissapeared when my Chinese agent shipped it. 
I have asked if they know where it is.

Ah well all I can say is I'm happy with it. The leather is a bit stiff, and I will wait for a new strap that I already had ordered. But I really like this watch. Also nice that it is handwound.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I found out people did this by reading the posts here on this thread.
> 
> If you have the patience, scroll through some of the past posts from months ago.
> You'll find them with all the info you need.


I was considering buying one of these Nesun watches. One listing had it as a 'Japanese' movement (despite the power reserve and date), and when I asked the seller for details they said 'Seiko'. Also stated (and still does) that it's sapphire, though Gary from ILW's Nesun tested as mineral. 
This one is still up. No more 'Japanese' version. 








85.17US $ 49% OFF|New Switzerland NESUN Luxury Brand Automatic Mechanical Men's Watches Leather Sapphire Waterproof Energy Display Clocks N9603|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Though there are plenty of dodgy watches and dodgy listings, if you stick to the reliable sellers and brands, you can't really go wrong. Like, there's no way a Steeldive automatic that says sapphire is not gonna have sapphire. They just don't make those.

Buy the right brands, and from non-dodgy sellers, and you're good. I'm not some AliExpress expert, but from what I've seen/heard, I would say these are reliable and accurate (not guaranteed pristine quality but you get what you pay for): 
San Martin, Cronos, other LugYou brands, Steeldive, Addies, Sea-Gull, Proxima, Pagani Design, Escapement Time, Red Star 1963s, etc. Also almost certain to be reliable: Corgeut, Bliger, Cadisen, Merkur watches, Sugess, Phylida...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I was considering buying one of these Nesun watches. One listing had it as a 'Japanese' movement (despite the power reserve and date), and when I asked the seller for details they said 'Seiko'. Also stated (and still does) that it's sapphire, though Gary from ILW's Nesun tested as mineral.
> This one is still up. No more 'Japanese' version.
> 
> 
> ...


Curse you for naming Red Star! Been thinking of getting a non chronograph one and to rock it with pride, just to piss of all those 'boohoo China watches are bad.' people.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Curse you for naming Red Star! Been thinking of getting a non chronograph one and to rock it with pride, just to piss of all those 'boohoo China watches are bad.' people.


Nothing winds them up more than a Beijing Watch.
Something about that Tiananmen logo...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


> You can now buy the Cronos Seamaster 300 with simple font logo instead of the original logo


Great, will they halve the price of the old model...surely no one wants that ugly font on the dial 
TBH, it doesn't bother me - I would bite for a basement bargain price. After all, this is part of the Aliexpress thrill.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Has anyone purchased one of these? I love the pointer date.









232.5US $ 38% OFF|San Martin Men Quartz Chronograph Watch Stainless Steel Business Classic Ronda 5040 F Sapphire Ceramic Top Ring Luminous|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

PDAdict said:


> € 151,32 30%OFF | Reloj de buceo profesional ROCOS 10ATM impermeable movimiento automático reloj de pulsera moda deporte fresco reloj hombres R0146
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Slightly expensive for a Sea-Gull ST16.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This san martin bronzo is very nice !


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Mr.Boots (Feb 13, 2006)

john_marston wrote:
"Though there are plenty of dodgy watches and dodgy listings, if you stick to the reliable sellers and brands, you can't really go wrong. Like, there's no way a Steeldive automatic that says sapphire is not gonna have sapphire. They just don't make those. 

Buy the right brands, and from non-dodgy sellers, and you're good. I'm not some AliExpress expert, but from what I've seen/heard, I would say these are reliable and accurate (not guaranteed pristine quality but you get what you pay for): 
San Martin, Cronos, other LugYou brands, Steeldive, Addies, Sea-Gull, Proxima, Pagani Design, Escapement Time, Red Star 1963s, etc. Also almost certain to be reliable: Corgeut, Bliger, Cadisen, Merkur watches, Sugess, Phylida..."


Folks trash Ali Express, but the same dodgy sellers and tactics are also on eBay and Amazon. They are doing the same thing the Ali Express watch sellers are doing, listing a watch and after you make payment they try to sell you a different dial color than you ordered after they claim they already shipped the wrong item. 

If any of you have tried to buy a San Martin. Heimdallr or Steel Dive bronze watch with a green dial, beware because they have them still listed as available, but then inform you they are out of stock, but they've sent you a black dial instead for ten dollars off. Ali Express, eBay, or Amazon, same story with the blue dials now, so beware. 

Crooked bait and switch sellers are not limited to Ali Express.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Also can someone explain quickly the difference between turtle models? Why are some this symmetrical hard edge case and other are asymmetrical softer case? Assuming old turtle (Willard) vs new turtle?


The 6105-8000 had the symmetrical case with sharp edges, while the successive 6105-8110 (Captain Willard) had the protruding crown protections and soft case.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Curse you for naming Red Star! Been thinking of getting a non chronograph one and to rock it with pride, just to piss of all those 'boohoo China watches are bad.' people.


I have this one. nice little 38 mm handwinder from the Merkur store.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Nothing winds them up more than a Beijing Watch.
> Something about that Tiananmen logo...





























This watch is on Ali advertised with a 36mm diameter and domed crystal. Actually it is just flat glass and 38 mm and looks a bit different the photos they used on the product page. cannot recommend the 38 mm version. doesn't look as cool as i hoped it would. just like your standard cheap discounter watch. i expected something like the Shanghai watches from the good-stuff store, but it wasn't.









US $64.77 50% OFF|Antique Mechanical Hand Wind Watch Men Stainless Steel Limited Edition Watches Mens ShangHai Wristwatches men reojes de hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Posted it a while a ago in another forum. Someone lectured me about communism kills its own people and how the red tip of the second hand reminds him how many people Mao has butchered. Was fun.

One day i will for sure get a Beijing watch with that Gate of Heavenly Peace logo.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I have this one. nice little 38 mm handwinder from the Merkur store.
> View attachment 15496074
> 
> 
> ...


Woah that one looks cool.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

What do you think about new San martin SN0055g? It looks stunning to me, but at same time look unfinished??? No lume pit, no sign screw down crown, not sure about white date window, and don't like font of date windows. Not sure about bgw9 instead c3 how long it will last. And my biggest concern is about 18mm strap that goes to 22mm. So probably not easy to replace with other strap or bracelet?!








SAN MARTIN mechanical diving watch 200 meters waterproof SN0055G


If you have any trouble checkout with your credit card on our store, please feel free to click this link to our linked Aliexpress store, thanks! Model: SN0055G Movement: PT5000 and SW200-1 [automat…




sanmartinwatches.com


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

j00j4nt200 said:


> What do you think about new San martin SN0055g? It looks stunning to me, but at same time look unfinished??? No lume pit, no sign screw down crown, not sure about white date window, and don't like font of date windows. Not sure about bgw9 instead c3 how long it will last. And my biggest concern is about 18mm strap that goes to 22mm. So probably not easy to replace with other strap or bracelet?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it but I think it's too big at 44mm.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> I have this one. nice little 38 mm handwinder from the Merkur store.
> View attachment 15496074
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! That's this one right?








75.0US $ |China First Watch Reissue TianJin movement 1963 D304 hand wind vintage retro handwind mechanical dress watch VCM|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Looks so different on leather than a bracelet. I didn't realise how closely it resembles a 1963 (but obv without the chronograph). Any idea what movement it is?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

j00j4nt200 said:


> What do you think about new San martin SN0055g? It looks stunning to me, but at same time look unfinished??? No lume pit, no sign screw down crown, not sure about white date window, and don't like font of date windows. Not sure about bgw9 instead c3 how long it will last. And my biggest concern is about 18mm strap that goes to 22mm. So probably not easy to replace with other strap or bracelet?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very....drab? All grey, white and silver makes it look dull and uninteresting. I'm looking at it and craving some colour. I don't like that logo (too much like Tag) and the lug shape will make finding straps or bracelets a bit of a challenge. It's out of normal AliEx price range and firmly into Microbrand and mainstream prices now. I get it, but it kind of defeats the object of wanting a half decent, cheap Chinese made watch.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

leastonh said:


> It's very....drab? All grey, white and silver makes it look dull and uninteresting. I'm looking at it and craving some colour. I don't like that logo (too much like Tag) and the lug shape will make finding straps or bracelets a bit of a challenge. It's out of normal AliEx price range and firmly into Microbrand and mainstream prices now. I get it, but it kind of defeats the object of wanting a half decent, cheap Chinese made watch.


Drab  Yes, more like tool watch - that is what I like about it. ~300$ price is ok for me for pt5000, its better than nh35.
But other things... promising watch but I think i will pass.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

A Po...what now?








165.24US $ 8% OFF|Poniger Men Business 50m Waterproof Fashion Gradue 30 Pulsations Dial Automatic Self-wind Mechanical Wrist Watches - Leather - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I see these style of dress watches pop up quite often, usually from Lobinni and some other mushrooms. But often the specs seem off, or the seller seems shady. Heard very mixed reports from Lobinni, despite not being the cheapest. 
It's a shame, as the Chinese can do some decent original dress watch designs (whereas I would argue almost all the sports watches on Ali are 'copies'). But it seems Sea-Gull themselves are the only reliable dedicated dress watch brand on Ali.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Drab  Yes, more like tool watch - that is what I like about it. ~300$ price is ok for me for pt5000, its better than nh35.
> But other things... promising watch but I think i will pass.


The watch shape, general design and features look good and as it's San Martin you'd expect the QC to be excellent.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Looks great! That's this one right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that is the one. 
Few month ago someone posted a photo with the caseback off. it was that Chinese standard movement in a bit customized version, like if its intended use was to be in a skeletonized watch or have something a tad more interesting to look at in a display caseback. I didn't open mine. Timekeeping is great. Me and a couple of other here at wus got these at 10th anniversary sale. They were available for € 48 free shipping. never saw them so cheap again. would ask the different sellers for a discount. i can imagine that the one of them who isn't a drop shipper but has large stock of it, is probably willing to give you that.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't work out if I like this, or really really loathe it... Any aussies (or tourist visitors), it reminds me of the old Diamaru clock in Melbourne!

AU $118.54 53％ Off | Tourbillon Mens Watch Top Brand Luxury Belt Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Skeleton Sport Male Clocks relogio CASENO








158.97US $ 57% OFF|Retro Pilot W10 Mens Watch Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch 100m Diver Watch Air Force Sports Sapphire Luminous Clocks 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, my birthday’s coming up...

What do you think is the most beautiful movement in an exhibition case back on Ali? I think exhibitions are silly unless the movement is actually worthy of being shown off, so I’m looking for the best looking movement available... preferably hand-wind so you can actually see most of the workings!


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

Can someone point me in the direction of a bronze Panerai Radiomir homage? San Martin is a bit pricey with Sellita or equivalent Chinese movement. I’d be happy with an NH35 or quartz if there is no running second hand.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

StephenR said:


> So, my birthday's coming up...
> What do you think is the most beautiful movement in an exhibition case back on Ali? I think exhibitions are silly unless the movement is actually worthy of being shown off, so I'm looking for the best looking movement available... preferably hand-wind so you can actually see most of the workings!


This one have pretty good visibility of movement 








149.0US $ 50% OFF|New Parnis 43mm Mechanical Automatic Men's Watches Designer Skull Skeleton Self Winding Luminous Dial Sapphire Crystal Men Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





This one if price is 100...








161.99US $ 46% OFF|Cadisen Men Watches Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Miyota 9015 Top Brand Luxury Real Diamond Watch Curved Sapphire Glass Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Yes, that is the one.
> Few month ago someone posted a photo with the caseback off. it was that Chinese standard movement in a bit customized version, like if its intended use was to be in a skeletonized watch or have something a tad more interesting to look at in a display caseback. I didn't open mine. Timekeeping is great. Me and a couple of other here at wus got these at 10th anniversary sale. They were available for € 48 free shipping. never saw them so cheap again. would ask the different sellers for a discount. i can imagine that the one of them who isn't a drop shipper but has large stock of it, is probably willing to give you that.


I'll check it out on the upcoming sale. Theres something around 11/11 I believe.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

j00j4nt200 said:


> This one have pretty good visibility of movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that first one is atrocious!

Second one, I already have. I (personally) feel like an exhibition back on a plain movement is a bit pointless, unless you want to impress your friends by proving that you have a mechanical watch. I don't have friends, so that's not a concern...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

StephenR said:


> So, my birthday's coming up...
> 
> What do you think is the most beautiful movement in an exhibition case back on Ali? I think exhibitions are silly unless the movement is actually worthy of being shown off, so I'm looking for the best looking movement available... preferably hand-wind so you can actually see most of the workings!


It'd have to be one of the Seagull 1963 mechanical chronograph variants.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

StephenR said:


> So, my birthday's coming up...
> 
> What do you think is the most beautiful movement in an exhibition case back on Ali? I think exhibitions are silly unless the movement is actually worthy of being shown off, so I'm looking for the best looking movement available... preferably hand-wind so you can actually see most of the workings!


Anything with seagull ST3600 type of movements.








180.0US $ |No Logo 45mm Stainless Steel Manual Mechanical Men's Watch Sapphire Sandwich Double Deck Watch Dial Seagull St3600-2 Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





San Martin has decorated sw200 in some of their watches. That's considerably more expensive, obviously.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Second one, I already have. I (personally) feel like an exhibition back on a plain movement is a bit pointless, unless you want to impress your friends by proving that you have a mechanical watch. I don't have friends, so that's not a concern...


I liked to watch this video:




But not sure that I would buy this watch.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> So, my birthday's coming up...
> 
> What do you think is the most beautiful movement in an exhibition case back on Ali? I think exhibitions are silly unless the movement is actually worthy of being shown off, so I'm looking for the best looking movement available... preferably hand-wind so you can actually see most of the workings!


Here's a few I'd recommend:





















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> It'd have to be one of the Seagull 1963 mechanical chronograph variants.


That was one of my first thoughts too. I (along with almost everyone else here) had lusted after a 1963 when they first came out, but they don't really excite me as much now that I've seen the other variants (Sugess for example).

I'll have to read back a couple months ago where we discussed the variants with a larger window in the case-back, the more you can see the better!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Prettiest Movement on Ali would be the ST-25 imo, followed closely by the ST-19
























Source: My Broken **


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's a few I'd recommend:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah I've liked that Sugess ever since you first posted a pic of it, very nice! Not sure the Bodery is my style TBH, but the Phiphalis, well, I have always wanted a 'speedy', I did like the look of this one, but somehow missed that it had an exhibition back


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> So, my birthday's coming up...
> 
> What do you think is the most beautiful movement in an exhibition case back on Ali? I think exhibitions are silly unless the movement is actually worthy of being shown off, so I'm looking for the best looking movement available... preferably hand-wind so you can actually see most of the workings!


I would recommend the Boddery with an interesting Hangzhou 7 series movement. See my review here:









Review: $140 Titanium Auto from AliExpress


Boddery is a new store on AliExpress, their offering seemed tantalizing: a 41.5 mm Titanium watch with automatic movement and sapphire crystal for $140. I jumped in on January 24th to 'take one for the team' as they say in the 'Best of Ali-Express' thread  I chose a blue dial. Boddery...




www.watchuseek.com





You could even remove the oscillating mass and make it a handwind if you feel like it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Thanks, yeah I've liked that Sugess ever since you first posted a pic of it, very nice! Not sure the Bodery is my style TBH, but the Phiphalis, well, I have always wanted a 'speedy', I did like the look of this one, but somehow missed that it had an exhibition back


Or if you want something a bit more special. There's always this.
It's an older review of, so forgive the quality though.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> So, my birthday's coming up...
> 
> What do you think is the most beautiful movement in an exhibition case back on Ali? I think exhibitions are silly unless the movement is actually worthy of being shown off, so I'm looking for the best looking movement available... preferably hand-wind so you can actually see most of the workings!


first suggestion is always ST19. 
here's my HKED one with the slightly newer larger display case back and swan-neck (just taken a pic now)










It's very pretty for the money! It didn't completely blow me away, though. If you look closely you can tell it's a Chinese movement with mediocre finishing. Still, amazing for the price, and fairly reliable. But think I'll throw mine on eBay tbh, I just don't wear it that much (mainly due to the front of the watch mind you).

I would agree that ETA 6498 clones, ie ST36 are some of the nicest movements. I'm currently looking at getting an original ETA, but it's not cheap. 
2 things to note, however:

ST36 (or the ETA) are big. Almost always in 42mm+ watches.
finishing is not always the same. This counts for ETA and seagulls. Sea-Gull keeps the 'ST' movements in-house, and has 'Sea-Gull' written on the movement and tends to have better finishing. They sell the movements with a different code to third parties, but they'll still sell them as 'STxxx', with not as nice finishing. This is what the wizards at the Chinese sub forum told me at least. I think this goes for most ST movements.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Lovely new San martin. Maybe a homage to the black Bay 58?









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This is what I was referencing re: seagull movement decoration. I don't think it applies to the ST19 series, but may to others:

(thank you HoustonReal)



HoustonReal said:


> Many non-SG watches seem to use the undecorated TY series, especially when considering ST16/TY28 calibers. Sea-Gull brand watches mostly use their more expensive and decorated calibers, like the ST25 and ST2100 series.
> 
> *TY2806*
> View attachment 15432826
> View attachment 15432828


Just FYI, for the ETA Unitas (what the ST36 copies), it really depends how pretty it is. They send them out pretty plain, so depends where you get them


Spoiler


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm thinking of picking up a turtle....


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> Lovely new San martin. Maybe a homage to the black Bay 58?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link:








237.6US $ 28% OFF|San Martin Men Watches 38mm Diver 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Vintage Watch 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





38mm, very interesting. Looks like a vintage Rolex Submariner homage (but done right with the size etc and not just a vintage dial). Would maybe pick one up if I didn't already have a vintage diver.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> Lovely new San martin. Maybe a homage to the black Bay 58?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful. Don't like the use of submariner. Would like to have that replaced with a more general thing like automatic.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> Beautiful. Don't like the use of submariner. Would like to have that replaced with a more general thing like automatic.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


They also offer custom printing

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Looks great! That's this one right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


today i took some photos next to the '63 chronograph to give the viewer some more details how these watches, dials and case shapes compare.




























Even if the movement isn't something Seagall but just the Chinese Standard, the case and the dial is definitely something above in quality compared to that Shanghai Eterna Kon Tiki copage that you can find in the good-stuff store.









One of the main difference is that there aren't these slim, a bit out of proportion, long lugs like these Shanghai watch has something more than a few people complain also about the chronograph lugs.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> They also offer custom printing
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Saw that, Luckily they do! I think this one is now on top of my list! 38mm, vintage... Just look at those hands and that bezel!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> Lovely new San martin. Maybe a homage to the black Bay 58?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe this a remake of a model SM did before they really took off here - one of their early models on Taobao. It had a different dial, bezel insert and movement. From memory, it was very well finished.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

StephenR said:


> So, my birthday's coming up...
> 
> What do you think is the most beautiful movement in an exhibition case back on Ali? I think exhibitions are silly unless the movement is actually worthy of being shown off, so I'm looking for the best looking movement available... preferably hand-wind so you can actually see most of the workings!


I forget, did you consider conversion from pocket watch like unitas 6497 movement?


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Techme said:


> I believe this a remake of a model SM did before they really took off here - one of their early models on Taobao. It had a different dial, bezel insert and movement. From memory, it was very well finished.


You mean the gmt one with the bakelite insert?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

i m looking for a gmt with bakelite insert. have you a link ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> You mean the gmt one with the bakelite insert?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


It was around the same time, but had a vintage Rolex submariner design. It was black and gold dialed and had a top hat crystal.

The bakelite gmt was hot!









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

where can i buy it please ?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

jhdscript said:


> where can i buy it please ?


not in production anymore


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Just arrived albeit from taobao. On wrist for a test run.

Heimdallr Monster HMSF01-5L


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> today i took some photos next to the '63 chronograph to give the viewer some more details how these watches, dials and case shapes compare.
> 
> View attachment 15497347
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great pics! It looks like a fun watch. Might pick one up next sale. Always interesting how much of a difference the appearance of a watch can have due to different lugs. Would you say yo like/wear it more than the 1963s?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone ever tried a green dial? The San Martin Captain Willard Turtle doesn't look bad, the black one is sold out... And blue, I like blue but I have a love hate relationship with it.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

spacecat said:


> today i took some photos next to the '63 chronograph to give the viewer some more details how these watches, dials and case shapes compare.
> 
> Even if the movement isn't something Seagall but just the Chinese Standard, the case and the dial is definitely something above in quality compared to that Shanghai Eterna Kon Tiki copage that you can find in the good-stuff store.
> View attachment 15497381
> ...


I've been looking at that Red Star watch for a while. I just feel it is a bit overpriced at the current price of around 85 USD with shipping, especially when some of you got them for around 50 USD a few sales ago. Also the Fedex shipping option the seller has essentially guarantees that I will pay a lot in taxes, vs. the standard PostNL or Singapore Post where 99% slips by.

Has anyone been able to find this watch on Taobao? I imagine there might be money to save, even with a Taobao agent.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I get that they "have to" stamp it as 1200 m W/R, but seriously tho, who they kiddin?
> What is the actual, realistic W/R at the price point? 100m?
> 
> I recently bought their Helios "homage" PUCK, and it too was stamped 1000m.
> Well, then, I am Paul Newman and Mr. Bean rolled into one, wrapped in a tortilla of Alice de Beauchamps... whoever she is.


The tougher it is to believe ... the more it sells


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

RightOne said:


> I've been looking at that Red Star watch for a while. I just feel it is a bit overpriced at the current price of around 85 USD with shipping, especially when some of you got them for around 50 USD a few sales ago. Also the Fedex shipping option the seller has essentially guarantees that I will pay a lot in taxes, vs. the standard PostNL or Singapore Post where 99% slips by.
> 
> Has anyone been able to find this watch on Taobao? I imagine there might be money to save, even with a Taobao agent.


For me shipping is quite expensive even when I use a agent. A agent is useful if you order mulitple ones I think.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Techme said:


> It was around the same time, but had a vintage Rolex submariner design. It was black and gold dialed and had a top hat crystal.
> 
> The bakelite gmt was hot!
> 
> ...


Wearing the white dial today......


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> According to Horologique,
> Steeldive had their Ploprof homage tested up to 500 meters and the HEV is fully functional.


You mean functional on their desk ? ;=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> While what you gents say seem reasonable, or BECAUSE of it, it stumps me as to WHY some of these sellers have been caught repeatedly selling watches claiming _sapphire_ for their crystal when the falsity of their claim can be found out so easily.
> 
> It seems that many our fellow WUS members got partial refunds by disputing this fact.
> 
> Some apparently even counted on this kind of deception (or just sheer sloppiness in description of item) on the sellers' parts to get some extra "discount."


What % of the buyers do even know what is sapphire ? Or if they really do will they check ? ANd if they do will they take the time to complain ? (Do you mean they are cheating us or something ? ;=) )


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> For me shipping is quite expensive even when I use a agent. A agent is useful if you order mulitple ones I think.


With Superbuy including shipping and conversion, etc. it would cost me around an additional 70-100 CNY depending on specifics.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Why would a seller have to know anything?
Why wouldn't / couldn't a seller simply post the specs the manufacturer gave them?

I cannot believe that a seller would bother to stock hundreds of watches from manufacturer X, and not be 100% sure of what the specs are.

And yet, I've seen examples of fibbing.
And I ask: WHY tho????? WHY do it at all??????

Is the word for SAPPHIRE the same as the word for MINERAL GLASS in Chinese?
If so, the seller is off the hook, of course.

BUT!! 
If it's either sloppiness (not bothering to check with the manufacturer), indifference to accuracy, or preferring to lie so to make things sound better, then, the seller should go eat a barrel of ? with a ladle.
And have his store set on fire, and choke on said  while running around trying to put the fire out.



manchette said:


> What % of the buyers do even know what is sapphire ? Or if they really do will they check ? ANd if they do will they take the time to complain ? (Do you mean they are cheating us or something ? ;=) )


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

RightOne said:


> With Superbuy including shipping and conversion, etc. it would cost me around an additional 70-100 CNY depending on specifics.


I lost a lot more, what do you use? Which shipping option or do you use forwarding shipping? I think I was stupid not using forwarding.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Why would a seller have to know anything?
> Why wouldn't / couldn't a seller simply post the specs the manufacturer gave them?
> 
> I cannot believe that a seller would bother to stock hundreds of watches from manufacturer X, and not be 100% sure of what the specs are.
> ...


Yet when your asked who are these sellers, your not at home. If you have someone that's guilty, name they're names, so it can be tested and verified. As long as you say 'it was posted a few months ago.' I'm not going to take you serious.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

If anything I think AliExpress listings for watches are more accurate than Amazon ones 😂 Those are all over the place. I don't think there is much sinister behind the terrible Amazon listings, just a lack of knowledge. 

Definitely lying sellers on Ali, though. But again, if you stick to the half-decent brands and seemingly reputable sellers, it'll be fine.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> If anything I think AliExpress listings for watches are more accurate than Amazon ones 😂 Those are all over the place. I don't think there is much sinister behind the terrible Amazon listings, just a lack of knowledge.
> 
> Definitely lying sellers on Ali, though. But again, if you stick to the half-decent brands and seemingly reputable sellers, it'll be fine.


You know what's the worst of them all? Car mechanics.... At least in my country you cannot trust them.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I lost a lot more, what do you use? Which shipping option or do you use forwarding shipping? I think I was stupid not using forwarding.


https://www.superbuy.com/ was the agent I used last time.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

RightOne said:


> https://www.superbuy.com/ was the agent I used last time.


Taxes hit me sadly... And also the shipping was expensive but I believe I needed to do direct forwarding. But I let the agent purchase it, let it go to they're wharehouse and then had it shipped.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Yet when your asked who are these sellers, your not at home. If you have someone that's guilty, name they're names, so it can be tested and verified. As long as you say 'it was posted a few months ago.' I'm not going to take you serious.


Honestly, there's so many to name. Unfortunately, most people don't find out until someone does a reviewer with a diamond tester. By then the seller has your money with an, "Oops, here have $5."


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Yet when your asked who are these sellers, your not at home. If you have someone that's guilty, name they're names, so it can be tested and verified. As long as you say 'it was posted a few months ago.' I'm not going to take you serious.


...you know there's a search button, yeah?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

You sho know how to hurt a guy's feelings.   
....
...
'Ssamattawitchu? 🙄



Szechuan said:


> As long as you say 'it was posted a few months ago.' *I'm not going to take you serious.*


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> 'Ssamattawitchu?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

jovame said:


> Wearing the white dial today......
> 
> View attachment 15497804
> 
> ...


very beautiful !


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

StephenR said:


> ...you know there's a search button, yeah?


I do, but I'm not the one making the claims.
When I claim something in court and do not back it up by evidence and tell the judge to go search in my file cabinet because it will be there somewhere. Do you think he'd judge in my favor? Anyway I rest my case and won't reply anymore to these kind of comments unless there's some proof. So this is my last reply towards such a claim.


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

kovy71 said:


> Lovely new San martin. Maybe a homage to the black Bay 58?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally affordable diver below 40mm (besides FiftyFour)! I hope it will be first one of many.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> I do, but I'm not the one making the claims.
> When I claim something in court and do not back it up by evidence and tell the judge to go search in my file cabinet because it will be there somewhere. Do you think he'd judge in my favor? Anyway I rest my case and won't reply anymore to these kind of comments unless there's some proof. So this is my last reply towards such a claim.


...I'm not touching that one, Counsellor.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Got my Escapement Time flieger today, very worth the price:


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

cuica said:


> Got my Escapement Time flieger today, very worth the price:


These are great watches for the money. I love mine.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> These are great watches for the money. I love mine.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Yup, you convinced me with your video.
Hope the guy makes a field watch and a diver.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

cuica said:


> Yup, you convinced me with your video.
> Hope the guy makes a field watch and a diver.


Ah ok. I'm glad you're happy with it then. Yeah that would be good. They might do in the future.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

nice review thanx !


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Szechuan said:


> Yet when your asked who are these sellers, your not at home. If you have someone that's guilty, name they're names, so it can be tested and verified. As long as you say 'it was posted a few months ago.' I'm not going to take you serious.


I purchased a LTM 62MAS homage off eBay a while back, and it was supposed to have a sapphire crystal, but it was actually mineral glass. Unfortunately, I waited too long to verify this with a diamond tester, and eBay denied my claim, but I disputed the charge with my credit card company and got my money back.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

[/QUOTE]


cuica said:


> Got my Escapement Time flieger today, very worth the price:


Looking good I also received mine today, but I have the B-type automatic movement.
I like it but it feels a bit small  But yours is looking really good!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mleok said:


> I purchased a LTM 62MAS homage off eBay a while back, and it was supposed to have a sapphire crystal, but it was actually mineral glass. Unfortunately, I waited too long to verify this with a diamond tester, and eBay denied my claim, but I disputed the charge with my credit card company and got my money back.


That's sad to hear. Was it the official San Martin store?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Mine feels a little bit big (at least for what I'm used to), because there's more dial to it. It's a 40mm with 48mm lug to lug.

Looking good I also received mine today, but I have the B-type automatic movement.
I like it but it feels a bit small  But yours is looking really good!
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

cuica said:


> Mine feels a little bit big (at least for what I'm used to), because there's more dial to it. It's a 40mm with 48mm lug to lug.
> 
> Looking good I also received mine today, but I have the B-type automatic movement.
> I like it but it feels a bit small  But yours is looking really good!


Just enjoy it and hopefully you'll get used to it!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Why would a seller have to know anything?
> Why wouldn't / couldn't a seller simply post the specs the manufacturer gave them?
> 
> I cannot believe that a seller would bother to stock hundreds of watches from manufacturer X, and not be 100% sure of what the specs are.
> ...


Yeah, but I've also seen Schroedinger's Adverts too where they claim both sapphire AND mineral crystal, so they have to be telling the truth and you won't know which it is until you open the watch box (or bag)! 😂


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Techme said:


> Honestly, there's so many to name. Unfortunately, most people don't find out until someone does a reviewer with a diamond tester. By then the seller has your money with an, "Oops, here have $5."


I know someone who always tests with their 'trusty diamond selector two'....guess who? 😋


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Szechuan said:


> That's sad to hear. Was it the official San Martin store?


I don't think there was an official San Martin store on eBay at the time. It was from some reseller who I can't remember.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mleok said:


> I don't think there was an official San Martin store on eBay at the time. It was from some reseller who I can't remember.


I trust no one on Ebay.... But maybe it's because Ebay is something I rarely use.
Oh and this song of course:


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I know someone who always tests with their 'trusty diamond selector two'....guess who? 😋


Who? Can you tell us who?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Who? Can you tell us who?


Check out post number 20,104 just above


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Check out post number 20,104 just above


He calls himself 'honest watch reviews.' and actually shows evidence. I think I'm more likely to trust someone that makes claims and vague explanations and tells me to dig up the evidence of what he claims myself.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> He calls himself 'honest watch reviews.' and actually shows evidence. I think I'm more likely to trust someone that makes claims and vague explanations and tells me to dig up the evidence of what he claims myself.


Yeah, his reviews are excellent and I'd happily rely on them as a recommendation for a watch.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Yeah, his reviews are excellent and I'd happily rely on them as a recommendation for a watch.


Yeah Viper makes good reviews. I totally agree, I was just being a bit sarcastic. I said it before however his videos are informative and don't take longer than needs to be. I know some video's that go into comparing two watches and it takes like 40 minutes... Bruh I'm not trying to watch a movie... And I think Viper keeps it nice at around that 10 minute sweet spot. Also actually shows off the watch with some nice shots. Only problem, he makes you like to many watches.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Yeah Viper makes good reviews. I totally agree, I was just being a bit sarcastic. I said it before however his videos are informative and don't take longer than needs to be. I know some video's that go into comparing two watches and it takes like 40 minutes... Bruh I'm not trying to watch a movie... And I think Viper keeps it nice at around that 10 minute sweet spot. Also actually shows off the watch with some nice shots. Only problem, he makes you like to many watches.


I try to keep them as short as possible, as like you said, you're watching a review not movie. 
I do have one issue with something you said...

"he makes you like to many watches". There's no such thing as liking too many watches 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> "he makes you like to many watches". There's no such thing as liking too many watches


Amen!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I try to keep them as short as possible, as like you said, you're watching a review not movie.
> I do have one issue with something you said...
> 
> "he makes you like to many watches". There's no such thing as liking too many watches
> ...


Haha you might be right! Though I'm trying to become a soldier of the WPAC way. 😤
But yeah your doing a great job on the video's and not making them to long.
If they are long it wouldn't even be that bad, as long as they are long for a purpose.
Because there's a lot of information to give etc.

Most make it awefully long for no reason.... Also your not that clumsy because you have a routine in your head, measuring, checking glass etc. It's all there. Some just pick up the watch drop it, pick it up again etc. You show us the watch and give the watch the chance to be seen. Instead of putting it on a table and back in your hands a zillion times.



leastonh said:


> Amen!


WPAC til I die, or fail and buy a watch.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

pr0t0n said:


> Finally affordable diver below 40mm (besides FiftyFour)! I hope it will be first one of many.


Armida? Helson? Tiger Concept? Timex? Long Island? or even Invicta?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Thanks for the great pics! It looks like a fun watch. Might pick one up next sale. Always interesting how much of a difference the appearance of a watch can have due to different lugs. Would you say yo like/wear it more than the 1963s?


i think the wrist time each watch gets depends on other factors. the cream panda is more of a dresser, the standard '63 some nice novelty i had to have in my collection, the Shanghai i can combine with exactly three shirts in my wardrobe, reserved for function that revolve around martini drinking and that first china wuxing is more of a versatile watch where i don't have to care which piece of cloth or what kind of shoes i wear that day. the latter wears more comfortable, but i think is has more to do with my slender 6.25 inch wrist and that it put it on a higher quality strap then the others. has also a 20 mm lug with compared to the 18 mm the other watches have. 45 mm lug to to lug vs 47mm on the '63. in some reviews, by people with bigger wrist, the long(er) lugs of the #63 case got mentioned as a PRO, as something that can help big wrist people who might develop some insecurities when they have to wear a "tiny" 38 mm watch.

I like to look at the hands of this watch.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

pr0t0n said:


> Finally affordable diver below 40mm (besides FiftyFour)! I hope it will be first one of many.


Yes but why the male end links? Why oh why?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

194.4US $ 40% OFF|Cronos Men Watch Bronze Cusn8 Automatic Pt5000 Sapphire Crystal Leather Rubber Strap Sterile Customizable - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Finally got my Phylida TinTin after it disappeared into an Australia Post black hole for a month (after the usual shipping delays from China and Singapore) and the hands aren't set properly - the hour hand hits the marker about 4 minutes before the minute hand 😤

Would you guys try and get a partial refund from Ali (a couple of bucks not the whole price)? Everything else looks fine on the watch but it's kind of annoying and I can't unsee it now

Edit: Just noticed the small hours dial at 6 is even worse, that's about 10 minutes off


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Waldo67 said:


> Would you guys try and get a partial refund from Ali (a couple of bucks not the whole price)? Everything else looks fine on the watch but it's kind of annoying and I can't unsee it now


Of course, open a dispute, take a few pictures and explain the issue in plain simple language. Then find a local watchmaker who would refit the hands (15 minute job if he's skilled)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> Finally got my Phylida TinTin after it disappeared into an Australia Post black hole for a month (after the usual shipping delays from China and Singapore) and the hands aren't set properly - the hour hand hits the marker about 4 minutes before the minute hand
> 
> Would you guys try and get a partial refund from Ali (a couple of bucks not the whole price)? Everything else looks fine on the watch but it's kind of annoying and I can't unsee it now
> 
> Edit: Just noticed the small hours dial at 6 is even worse, that's about 10 minutes off





konax said:


> Of course, open a dispute, take a few pictures and explain the issue in plain simple language. Then find a local watchmaker who would refit the hands (15 minute job if he's skilled)


More like a 5 mn job if the watchmaker is skilled  15 mn job if he's not.

Or you can even do it yourself with barely no equipment at all: set at midnight, open the case back, press to remove the stem, remove movement+dial from case, gently push the hands to align, put everything back together, done!


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

konax said:


> Of course, open a dispute, take a few pictures and explain the issue in plain simple language. Then find a local watchmaker who would refit the hands (15 minute job if he's skilled)





mougino said:


> More like a 5 mn job if the watchmaker is skilled  15 mn job if he's not.
> 
> Or you can even do it yourself with barely no equipment at all: set at midnight, open the case back, press to remove the stem, remove movement+dial from case, gently push the hands to align, put everything back together, done!


Thanks guys. I done enough modding that I was going to have a go at it myself, and probably set the hour sub-dial to GMT time while at it (to get some functionality out of the otherwise useless sub dial); just wanted to check I wasn't being unreasonable. Dispute raised with Ali.

From the looks of it they tried to set the hands while the movement was running, but a gorgeous watch otherwise. Even the male end links on the bracelet aren't as annoying as I thought they'd be.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Me seeing people posting photos of their Phylida Speedy
TFW 70 days


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

I was so happy to find an affordable version of the Hamilton W10.

Except... the OG is
33mm x 36mm x 10mm.

Meanwhile, this monstrosity is...
36mm x 42mm x 14mm.

Freaking why? 14mm!


----------



## pr0t0n (Oct 10, 2016)

konax said:


> Armida? Helson? Tiger Concept? Timex? Long Island? or even Invicta?


I was writing in the context of chinese watches and this thread, so I can agree on Tiger Concept, also some of Your examples are not in my 'affordable' limitations .


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Kieranz said:


> Yes but why the male end links? Why oh why?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean with male end links?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Waldo67 said:


> Thanks guys. I done enough modding that I was going to have a go at it myself, and probably set the hour sub-dial to GMT time while at it (to get some functionality out of the otherwise useless sub dial); just wanted to check I wasn't being unreasonable. Dispute raised with Ali.
> 
> From the looks of it they tried to set the hands while the movement was running, but a gorgeous watch otherwise. Even the male end links on the bracelet aren't as annoying as I thought they'd be.
> View attachment 15500317


On a positive note, the tachymetre bezel seems to have the right scale. those who asked the seller to replace that partly red bezel with a black/white bezel got their bezel where the tachymetre scale showed 220 at 3 o'clock and not 240 as it should be.

Good idea to make that subdial at 6 to a gmt function or set it to another time zone a family member might be in. Or coordinate it with the time when a new day begins on Aliexpress.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

thatmofo said:


> I was so happy to find an affordable version of the Hamilton W10.
> 
> Except... the OG is
> 33mm x 36mm x 10mm.
> ...


I know right? It be like wearing a brick. I love the W10 and when I saw this I was so excited until I saw the width.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> What do you mean with male end links?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


 portruding endlinks, when the middle part is sticking out and therefore the lug to lug distance become even longer.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Waldo67 said:


> Thanks guys. I done enough modding that I was going to have a go at it myself, and probably set the hour sub-dial to GMT time while at it (to get some functionality out of the otherwise useless sub dial)


Wait you can do that? How?
...
I don't think you can do that.
Sigh, if only Phylida went for the ST1903 instead of the ST1902. I'd actually find a 24h register useful.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Is there any use to a GMT watch? I mean for me it's always -1 hour as I am +1.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Wait you can do that? How?
> ...
> I don't think you can do that.
> Sigh, if only Phylida went for the ST1903 instead of the ST1902. I'd actually find a 24h register useful.


you can set it to a fixed time difference. let say you live in a GMT +4 timezone. set the watch at 12. take off the subdial hand and remount the subdial hand not showing 12 but 8 o'clock. put the movement back in the case, close the caseback.

it is only practical and showing the right time difference as long as you stay in the same timezone.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

thatmofo said:


> Wait you can do that? How?
> ...
> I don't think you can do that.
> Sigh, if only Phylida went for the ST1903 instead of the ST1902. I'd actually find a 24h register useful.


Setting the 6 o'clock subdial to be -10 hours to the main time in my case, rather than just mirroring the main time. Nowhere near as useful as a proper GMT watch and stuffs up with daylight savings but better than just duplicating the hour hand.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Is there any use to a GMT watch? I mean for me it's always -1 hour as I am +1.


 Doesn't have to be GMT but can be any other timezone. Set it to the timezone of your loved ones in Canada or if you don't have friends on an other corner of the globe you contact regularly set it to the time when a new day begins on the aliexpress app. its a quite brilliant idea


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

spacecat said:


> you can set it to a fixed time difference. let say you live in a GMT +4 timezone. set the watch at 12. take off the subdial hand and remount the subdial hand not showing 12 but 8 o'clock. put the movement back in the case, close the caseback.
> 
> it is only practical and showing the right time difference as long as you stay in the same timezone.


Oh I kinda suspected that would be the case but wasn't quite sure.
Yeah that'd be useful. I usually only need to track a second timezone (for my company's main partner in Europe) anyway.
Thanks!
Now if only my Phylida would actually arrive...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I quit smoking for good 3 yrs ago. (Not that I was a heavy smoker before.)
And...
I was gonna quit watches too. Then you post this.
I saw this watch before, and I went SCHWING!! 
And at that price, an incredible deal!

I still have it in my basket. Been there for months now.

SIGH!!!

This place... full of muggafugga pushaz !! ... 



cuica said:


> Got my Escapement Time flieger today, very worth the price:


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> I quit smoking for good 3 yrs ago. (Not that I was a heavy smoker before.)
> And...
> I was gonna quit watches too. Then you post this.
> I saw this watch before, and I went SCHWING!!
> ...


I'm so sorry...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No. You're not. Not really. You wanna see me suffer. 
Dang you.



cuica said:


> I'm so sorry...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think I might grab one too. Only ~£57 for such a solid watch. And only 11 left available. The 42mm is what held me off the type B dial (but it's now out of stock anyway), 40mm seems perfect for a watch like this. 

Granted you can always get the Type B dial 39mm from Steeldive / Addies with NH35 for like £55. Those are perhaps a better deal, but this one looks prettier imo


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just got a notification on YT from Pagani with a new model and man it looks great with real lume! Finally...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just got a notification on YT from Pagani with a new model and man it looks great with real lume! Finally...


I much prefer these hands over the original ones they released like 2 weeks ago. I hated those old ones, I quite like these new ones....hmmmm

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone watch the ILW2 video about how ILW got deleted?

Well it looks like Gary talked to the guys at San Martin and they have updated their new retro diver and replaced "Submariner" with "Automatic"....smart move and IMO it looks better









237.6US $ 28% OFF|San Martin Men Watches 38mm Diver 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Vintage Watch 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Both Phylidas (Phylidii?) that I ordered arrived at the same time today, despite being ordered a week or so apart. So I have the green dial aquaterra and the railmaster, and some quick first impressions. Case size is the same for both, and they do both have screw down crowns. Not a fan of butterfly clasps so I haven't sized the bracelets, though I could be tempted to keep the Railmaster on the sandblasted bracelet.

The green dial is every bit as good as I had hoped, more of a sunburst than appeared on the stock photos and a lovely shade of dark green - really liking this one a lot. Apologies for the reflections on the photos, suspect there is not much AR at all.










I already had the Corgeut railmaster and it is one of my favourites but the specs of the Phylida looked appealing, with the NH35 and domed crystal. Photo comparing the two below, the Phylida feels slightly larger even though the case diameter is the same, which maybe due to having slightly wider lugs (the chamferred part is a little wider) and it appears a slightly narrower bezel. It is also 13.5 thick compared to 12mm for the Corgeut though that looks to be down to the domed crystal rather than the actual case. There is some brushing on the Phylida dial though much less pronounced than the Corgeut and not really that noticable. Would have preferred more brushing though I do like the colour of the indices more, which always seemed a little too pink on the Corgeut.



























108.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Automatic Watch Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Black Dial Nh38a Movement 100m Water Resistant Fully Brushed - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida New Aqua Automatic Watch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatch 100wr Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone has any experience with this one?








239.9US $ |Gb 1963 Mannen Automatische Mechanische Horloge NH35 Sport Super Lichtgevende Speciale Krachten Militaire Pilot Mannen Horloges Kalender Klok|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





I never heard of that brand, the watch is not exactly my style but I havn't seen many non-flieger military style watches on ali.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> I was so happy to find an affordable version of the Hamilton W10.
> 
> Except... the OG is
> 33mm x 36mm x 10mm.
> ...


Is soo thick to make it easier to resist ...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Is soo thick to make it easier to resist ...
> View attachment 15500925


Looking good!


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Is soo thick to make it easier to resist ...
> View attachment 15500925


Thank you for your service to the... board?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

DHL _almost_ failed the delivery but I finally received this today:








Full review in the coming days... Stay tuned!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

thatmofo said:


> I was so happy to find an affordable version of the Hamilton W10.
> 
> Except... the OG is
> 33mm x 36mm x 10mm.
> ...


Hello,
which one is this please ? 
Thanks


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Both Phylidas (Phylidii?) that I ordered arrived at the same time today, despite being ordered a week or so apart. So I have the green dial aquaterra and the railmaster, and some quick first impressions. Case size is the same for both, and they do both have screw down crowns. Not a fan of butterfly clasps so I haven't sized the bracelets, though I could be tempted to keep the Railmaster on the sandblasted bracelet.
> 
> The green dial is every bit as good as I had hoped, more of a sunburst than appeared on the stock photos and a lovely shade of dark green - really liking this one a lot. Apologies for the reflections on the photos, suspect there is not much AR at all.
> 
> ...


Could you take a pic of the crown side? Like 45 degrees from the dial. I'm trying to see if my Phylida came with the old case. My crown is sunken into a recess on the case sides...this is how the old model looks. The new one (according to pics and the renders on the listing) show no recess and a case that doesn't protrude beyond the bezel

Pic of what I'm trying to talk about...lol
















Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> DHL _almost_ failed the delivery but I finally received this today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in the end it all ended well?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mougino said:


> DHL _almost_ failed the delivery but I finally received this today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Superbe mougino hesite pas a me contacter si tu veux faire une revue pour *MoonWatch.fr*


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> DHL _almost_ failed the delivery but I finally received this today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is on the way... I hope.
Not with DHL, so i have to wait


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> which one is this please ?
> Thanks








Rts Stock Drop Ship Luxury 10atm Dome Sapphire Glass Classical 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale - Buy 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch,Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale,316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale Product on Alibaba.com


Rts Stock Drop Ship Luxury 10atm Dome Sapphire Glass Classical 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale - Buy 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch,Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale,316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale Product...



www.alibaba.com













250.0US $ 50% OFF|Mens Automatic Watches Retro Nh35a Mechanical Self Military - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone watch the ILW2 video about how ILW got deleted?
> 
> Well it looks like Gary talked to the guys at San Martin and they have updated their new retro diver and replaced "Submariner" with "Automatic"....smart move and IMO it looks better
> 
> ...


Now it's perfect. Can't wait for a first YT review on this beauty.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Could you take a pic of the crown side? Like 45 degrees from the dial. I'm trying to see if my Phylida came with the old case. My crown is sunken into a recess on the case sides...this is how the old model looks. The new one (according to pics and the renders on the listing) show no recess and a case that doesn't protrude beyond the bezel
> 
> Pic of what I'm trying to talk about...lol
> 
> ...


Crown is not recessed on mine and case does not protrude.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Crown is not recessed on mine and case does not protrude.


Thank you for the confirmation...must have gotten a franken. I did order directly from the guy early, not through ali-X. Weird though. Not sure which I like better. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Thank you for the confirmation...must have gotten a franken. I did order directly from the guy early, not through ali-X. Weird though. Not sure which I like better.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Maybe you got a prototype case? The crown is the same shape, just not recessed. I can post a picture when I get back from the weekend.


----------



## PartyBees (Jul 19, 2019)

I'd like to say I read through the thread already, but since we are over 1000 pages, let me just through this question out there.

Are there any Ali Express dress watch specials out there at 34mm-36mm, preferrably hand wound and under 12mm thick?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

PartyBees said:


> I'd like to say I read through the thread already, but since we are over 1000 pages, let me just through this question out there.
> 
> Are there any Ali Express dress watch specials out there at 34mm-36mm, preferrably hand wound and under 12mm thick?


Sounds like you're after an old HMT Sona or similar?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

PartyBees said:


> I'd like to say I read through the thread already, but since we are over 1000 pages, let me just through this question out there.
> 
> Are there any Ali Express dress watch specials out there at 34mm-36mm, preferrably hand wound and under 12mm thick?


AliExpress, not so much. Seen maybe a couple of 36mm but very rare.

Good-stuffs has a bunch of handwound ~35mm Shanghai Reissues for low prices, if you want something vintage Asian that's still new. 




__





Welcome to Times International - Good Deals on watches, toys, gifts, fashion products...






www.good-stuffs.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Also glad they got rib of the 'Submariner' on that new San Martin. Looking forward to seeing it on YouTube. Might pick one up. Dunno if a 38mm diver is my cup of tea, and the price is a bit on the high side. But


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Crown is not recessed on mine and case does not protrude.


Do you happen to know the dial size on these? I have a sneaking suspicion it's 33.2mm based on the Phylida eBay store, but wanted to see if anyone has taken measurements. Thank you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Trev_L said:


> Both Phylidas (Phylidii?) that I ordered arrived at the same time today, despite being ordered a week or so apart. So I have the green dial aquaterra and the railmaster, and some quick first impressions. Case size is the same for both, and they do both have screw down crowns. Not a fan of butterfly clasps so I haven't sized the bracelets, though I could be tempted to keep the Railmaster on the sandblasted bracelet.
> 
> The green dial is every bit as good as I had hoped, more of a sunburst than appeared on the stock photos and a lovely shade of dark green - really liking this one a lot. Apologies for the reflections on the photos, suspect there is not much AR at all.
> 
> ...


Geez if I didn't already have the Sea-gull Seamaster, I might have sprung for that Rich Green Dial.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Shirryu's new Bronzo Diver








Shirryu Bronze Diver


Shirryu Bronze Diver: Case material : CuSn8 Bronze Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 41mm Height : 15mm (with glass) Lug to lug : 47.3mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : Leather strap with quick release spring bars Buckle : CuSn8 Bronze buckle Bezel : Bronze bezel insert Glass : Double...




wrwatches.com





































Quite an acquired Taste


----------



## JMFrost (Apr 28, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Shirryu's new Bronzo Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So..... I don't hate it? Is that terrible of me?

Sent from my BLA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

very beautiful bronzo watch


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Do you happen to know the dial size on these? I have a sneaking suspicion it's 33.2mm based on the Phylida eBay store, but wanted to see if anyone has taken measurements. Thank you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds about right, I haven't measured too accurately but visible dial is around 32mm. Would think it is the one in the Phylida store as that is where the watch came from.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> I much prefer these hands over the original ones they released like 2 weeks ago. I hated those old ones, I quite like these new ones....hmmmm
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I love the handset to! I'm a big fan of skeletonized hands


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Is soo thick to make it easier to resist ...
> View attachment 15500925


Mate what watch is that? Look cool...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone has any experience with this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a Sea-gull design. It was then made by Red Star with the NH35 movement. This looks to be a rebranded version of the Red Star - it still has a star on the dial. I have seen the brand before on Aliexpress, but other than that, I have no experience with it.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just got a notification on YT from Pagani with a new model and man it looks great with real lume! Finally...


Hah, when I looked this up on Aliexpress, the same video, but James Bond theme!!!!









101.99US $ 83% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Men's Mechanical Wristwatches Luxury Automatic Watch For Men Luminous Diving Steel Watch Japan Nh35 Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

looks nice.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Is that the return of the "Compadre"? 38 mm seagull st1700 movement, homage to the Junghans Meister Handaufzugswerk.



































Pro: no more "personal Tailor" on the dial
Con: sterile dial









199.97US $ 50% OFF|Swiss PT5000 Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Dress 42mm Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Clocks Reloj Hombre New 2021|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Rts Stock Drop Ship Luxury 10atm Dome Sapphire Glass Classical 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale - Buy 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch,Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale,316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale Product on Alibaba.com
> 
> 
> Rts Stock Drop Ship Luxury 10atm Dome Sapphire Glass Classical 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale - Buy 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch,Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale,316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale Product...
> ...








淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com





I found it on Taobao for a bit less.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

the san martin sub looks amazing !


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

new video on the Phylida Green Aqua Terra 




Full review to follow.
That green dial tho!!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> new video on the Phylida Green Aqua Terra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just don't know if green is a thing for me. I had a blue watch once, not sure if I liked it but black also is boring at times....


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> I just don't know if green is a thing for me. I had a blue watch once, not sure if I liked it but black also is boring at times....


I was going back and forth between Black, blue, and green. I am slowly starting to get into all black watches....which makes it hard to choose which ones to wear at times. I needed a change. Green is probably the least versatile, but man, is it pretty!! Plus Green is my favorite color, so there's that.

I just know if I picked up Black it wouldn't get much wrist time over my San martin, or Phylida Speedy, or my black Daytona, or my.......


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I was going back and forth between Black, blue, and green. I am slowly starting to get into all black watches....which makes it hard to choose which ones to wear at times. I needed a change. Green is probably the least versatile, but man, is it pretty!! Plus Green is my favorite color, so there's that.
> 
> I just know if I picked up Black it wouldn't get much wrist time over my San martin, or Phylida Speedy, or my black Daytona, or my.......


Haha I am really thinking of getting a Captain Willard Turtle homage. I think I'll go San Martin might maybe go Heimdallr.... Not sure yet.... But at first I thought I would want black, but then I saw green and blue, and I was like hmmm... All the watches I have now are black.... So I figured I'd want something in a different style. But I'm not sure if blue or green will be nice.... Maybe for the turtle black is best.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Haha I am really thinking of getting a Captain Willard Turtle homage. I think I'll go San Martin might maybe go Heimdallr.... Not sure yet.... But at first I thought I would want black, but then I saw green and blue, and I was like hmmm... All the watches I have now are black.... So I figured I'd want something in a different style. But I'm not sure if blue or green will be nice.... Maybe for the turtle black is best.


What about bronze?









Also: black is NOT boring if you pair it with some funky straps 






























Whatever your choice, Capt'n Willards rock! There needs to be at least one in your collection


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> What about bronze?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hows the steeldive vs the Merkur? I like the look of bronze, I truly do, but I just got one bronze watches and I'm not sure if I want anymore bronze. I was thinking of getting either the Heimdallr black dial one, or wait for San Martin to stock blacks, but I do not know how the Merkur version is. Though Merkur is a dissapointing brand name as I associate merkur with shaving.

I want a Capt'n Willard now!!!  May I ask why you went for a Steeldive / Merkur?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Hows the steeldive vs the Merkur? I like the look of bronze, I truly do, but I just got one bronze watches and I'm not sure if I want anymore bronze. I was thinking of getting either the Heimdallr black dial one, or wait for San Martin to stock blacks, but I do not know how the Merkur version is. Though Merkur is a dissapointing brand name as I associate merkur with shaving.
> 
> I want a Capt'n Willard now!!!  May I ask why you went for a Steeldive / Merkur?
> 
> View attachment 15502835


I purchased the Merkur Willard from another era, when the brand was the whole shebang: pricey, but at the time they made commercial and social efforts. A year or so ago, Merkur Store (at least on AliExpress) went -bad- really bad  A search on this thread will dig up the grieves. I'm almost sure this model doesn't sell nowadays anyway...

The Steeldive bronze is grrreat! What I specifically like is the full bronze bezel. I've not seen this on another watch. The lume is better on the SD (their trademark) but fit & finish on old Merkur is incomparable...

If you have the chance of a Merkur Willard coming along your way, nobody does it better IMO. The SD Bronzo is the next best thing but I'm sure others will chime in


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> I purchased the Merkur Willard from another era, when the brand was the whole shebang: pricey, but at the time they made commercial and social efforts. A year or so ago, Merkur Store (at least on AliExpress) went -bad- really bad  A search on this thread will dig up the grieves. I'm almost sure this model doesn't sell nowadays anyway...
> 
> The Steeldive bronze is grrreat! What I specifically like is the full bronze bezel. I've not seen this on another watch. The lume is better on the SD (their trademark) but fit & finish on old Merkur is incomparable...
> 
> If you have the chance of a Merkur Willard coming along your way, nobody does it better IMO. The SD Bronzo is the next best thing but I'm sure others will chime in


Ah I see that's to bad! The Steeldive doesn't look that bad but been leaning towards the Heimdallr. I would order a steel dive normal, but I just really don't like the steeldive logo and the sterile dial looks to boring to me. Maybe get a San Martin.... But they are sold out on black and I don't know if green or blue is my thing. Bronze looks really cool though I like the patina with bronze.... This is a though choice...


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

I'm going to chime in here. I have the Heimdallr and I'm very happy with it. It's well made, good specs and is my every day beater. I did swap the dial out as I wasnt entirely enamoured with it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

K1w179 said:


> I'm going to chime in here. I have the Heimdallr and I'm very happy with it. It's well made, good specs and is my every day beater. I did swap the dial out as I wasnt entirely enamoured with it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sadly I cannot swap dials, can you let me know what's the bad thing about the dial that you did not like?


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone have the MOP Turtle from San Martin or know of a review or something so I can see the dial in different lighting?
> 
> Also can someone explain quickly the difference between turtle models? Why are some this symmetrical hard edge case and other are asymmetrical softer case? Assuming old turtle (Willard) vs new turtle?
> 
> ...


Jodi from Just One More Watch has I believe reviewed the great wave over kanagawa version of this watch.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Couldn't resist any longer. Just ordered one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was sad to see that they changed the hands to fatter ones that I think look far worse than these renders. The video of the watch shows the new hands, it's a shame since I thought these images looked much nicer.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Jodi from Just One More Watch has I believe reviewed the great wave over kanagawa version of this watch.


I can't make out what that dial represents the one you just posted. It looks like a night sky or sea floor?


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I can't make out what that dial represents the one you just posted. It looks like a night sky or sea floor?


Not entirely sure what you mean, the watch I was responding to is made of black mother of pearl shell.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

RavenWindrunner said:


> I was sad to see that they changed the hands to fatter ones that I think look far worse than these renders. The video of the watch shows the new hands, it's a shame since I thought these images looked much nicer.


Thanks for pointing that out. I missed that.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Not entirely sure what you mean, the watch I was responding to is made of black mother of pearl shell.


Sorry my bad! I saw someone else posted that picture and thought you had done but you had quoted him. That dial looks a bit weird, but my bad you didn't post it.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Thanks for pointing that out. I missed that.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


No problem, I messaged the seller asking if the version in the video was the final version, and he said it was.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just got a notification on YT from Pagani with a new model and man it looks great with real lume! Finally...


Interesting. Looks like a slightly textured dial and a Planet Ocean style bracelet.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

I recently returned to Canada after living in the UK for 9 months. Since I am an international traveler I have to quarantine for 2 weeks (1 down so far).

The quarantine has been made sweeter with this beauty. 









It looked weird to me at first because there were a few different tones in the bronze but it has started to become a more uniform colour.

I got it customized to commemorate completing my University degree which turned out super well. Got a bargain on it all in that big sale a month or so ago.

What has surprised me is that it does not appear to have any AR coating, from some other reviews I thought there was suppose to be some.


















Overall I am smitten, it's a great watch, I didn't love the type B dial because I found the hour hands too stubby, but they elongated it a bit on this version. The lume is great too, it lasts basically through the night.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Hows the steeldive vs the Merkur? I like the look of bronze, I truly do, but I just got one bronze watches and I'm not sure if I want anymore bronze. I was thinking of getting either the Heimdallr black dial one, or wait for San Martin to stock blacks, but I do not know how the Merkur version is. Though Merkur is a dissapointing brand name as I associate merkur with shaving.
> 
> I want a Capt'n Willard now!!!  May I ask why you went for a Steeldive / Merkur?
> 
> View attachment 15502835


I have a similar issue with another watch brand and my trusty LOLEX® razor.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> *Merkur* Willard from another era, when the brand was the whole shebang: pricey, but at the time they made commercial and social efforts.


Not the Willard, but a MERKUR, when they did weird things.

Like some kinda a Turtle monster (gamera?) that ate a Tuna that ate the poor Cap'n Willard whole...


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Other than a few nice views of the green Phylida AT (that's why I watched this), this vid is BY FAR, the worst I have ever seen! Total incompetence!


turdbogls said:


> I was going back and forth between Black, blue, and green. I am slowly starting to get into all black watches....which makes it hard to choose which ones to wear at times. I needed a change. Green is probably the least versatile, but man, is it pretty!! Plus Green is my favorite color, so there's that.
> 
> I just know if I picked up Black it wouldn't get much wrist time over my San martin, or Phylida Speedy, or my black Daytona, or my.......


Agreed, go green!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Other than a few nice views of the green Phylida AT (that's why I watched this), this vid is BY FAR, the worst I have ever seen! Total incompetence!
> 
> Agreed, go green!


Uh....thanks for the "constructive" feedback I guess.

Oh and Go White!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Not exactly AliExpress but it is a matter of time when they show up there albeit with higher prices.
I believe someone's wallet is going to call me all those character building adjectives but noticed these two while lurking in taobao.
Current taobao price is about $150.

Taobao link: Merkur飞行员红星表盘手动机械计时码表复古军表敬1963年中国空军-淘宝网


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I have a similar issue with another watch brand and my trusty LOLEX® razor.
> View attachment 15503232


I use feathers or captain kai's for that. Haha Captain Kai vs Captain Willard


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

RavenWindrunner said:


> I recently returned to Canada after living in the UK for 9 months. Since I am an international traveler I have to quarantine for 2 weeks (1 down so far).
> 
> The quarantine has been made sweeter with this beauty.
> View attachment 15503078
> ...


Welcome back to Canada, the land of high taxes and lousy postal service.
Aliexpress is a good way to shop, most things arrive without any duty.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> Welcome back to Canada, the land of high taxes and lousy postal service.
> Aliexpress is a good way to shop, most things arrive without any duty.


Thanks mate, I was kind of happy I could order it to Canada instead of the UK. 20% VAT plus potential duties would have sucked if it got picked up by UK customs.

Also you forgot to mention lousy banking services and massively over priced cell phone plans (at least in Ontario)


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I think I'll pick up the captain willard bij San Martin and wait til they have it in stock.
Eyeing either stainless steel black version or bronze green.

Anyone wants to chime in on this? Give some advice?


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Not exactly AliExpress but it is a matter of time when they show up there albeit with higher prices.
> I believe someone's wallet is going to call me all those character building adjectives but noticed these two while lurking in taobao.
> Current taobao price is about $150.
> 
> Taobao link: Merkur飞行员红星表盘手动机械计时码表复古军表敬1963年中国空军-淘宝网


Already on alix

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I think I'll pick up the captain willard bij San Martin and wait til they have it in stock.
> Eyeing either stainless steel black version or bronze green.
> 
> Anyone wants to chime in on this? Give some advice?


Probably a good choice. I was debating getting a steeldive in the last big sale but after watching some reviews, it seems the bezel action is pretty meh.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Probably a good choice. I was debating getting a steeldive in the last big sale but after watching some reviews, it seems the bezel action is pretty meh.


I don't like the logo. The Heimdallr doesn't look all that bad either... If my patience runs out I guess I get a Heimdallr, but might as well just get a San Martin. It's only a few euro's more and I believe San Martin has good quality.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I don't like the logo. The Heimdallr doesn't look all that bad either... If my patience runs out I guess I get a Heimdallr, but might as well just get a San Martin. It's only a few euro's more and I believe San Martin has good quality.


Is a fully lumed bezel available on the San Martin? I know you can get the steeldive with a lumed bezel, but the heimdallr only has a lume pip.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> I don't like the logo. The Heimdallr doesn't look all that bad either... If my patience runs out I guess I get a Heimdallr, but might as well just get a San Martin. It's only a few euro's more and I believe San Martin has good quality.


The Heimdallr is really nice. I'd recommend it.
Here's my review of it if you want to see more.














Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The Heimdallr is really nice. I'd recommend it.
> Here's my review of it if you want to see more.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks looking good! Checked out the video, to bad you had some watch struggles at that moment.
I do like the Heimdallr but not a big fan of the hand set, nor with the tuna set I want the Captain Willard hands. 
I think I'll just wait for San Martin to stock some as the price of the Heimdallr are near the San Martin and I hold San Martin in a little bit of higher regard.

I did order a tuna from Heimdallr, asked for it to be canceled they said they couldn't. However, the order has been on processing for nearly 2 weeks now, but it never changes to shipping. So first I would like to see that watch before buying any other from Heimdallr.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I've become quite a fan of these Omega-style deployant clasps.
A few people here actually recommended them as the best clasps for leather, and I am thankful they did! I think they are slept on a bit, not many talk about clasps for leather, but it really improves the strap imo.










Having 3 of them now, here's a quick pros/cons:
Pros:

they prolong the life of the strap significantly. A rang&buckle wears down the strap quite quickly and 'cracks' the leather slowly, making it look nasty after a while. I really feel like this doubles or triples at least the aesthetic life of the strap
putting the strap on/off becomes much easier and quicker. Easy to do with one hand
it adds a level of drop-protection. If the clasp opens, the watch remains attached to the wrist. I have dropped a watch a few times while taking it on/off with a tang&buckle.
it looks cool imo, and gives a more luxurious feel/look to it. Most high-end watches on croc have a deployment.
it protects the case back from scratches

Cons:

like a bracelet: you can't really lay the watch down flat, and you can't access the case back as easily
the 'loops' on a strap become useless and look out of place (see left watch: still has them, right watch: I cut them off). I will cut it off the left watch too, but it does make it a permanent 'deployant' strap'
they cost ~£5+ (steel cheap ones on Ali £5, rose gold one was £7). If you want a nicer one from Maikes or something, they tend to be £10
these are basically Omega-copies. Some even float around with Omega branding, so watch out for those, get sterile. Tag also has a similar great clasp, and has copies on Ali.
(more a note than a con they seem made for thinner croc-style straps with smaller circular holes. If you have a very thick strap with chunky square holes, I don't think it these Omega ones will fit well


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks looking good! Checked out the video, to bad you had some watch struggles at that moment.
> I do like the Heimdallr but not a big fan of the hand set, nor with the tuna set I want the Captain Willard hands.
> I think I'll just wait for San Martin to stock some as the price of the Heimdallr are near the San Martin and I hold San Martin in a little bit of higher regard.
> 
> I did order a tuna from Heimdallr, asked for it to be canceled they said they couldn't. However, the order has been on processing for nearly 2 weeks now, but it never changes to shipping. So first I would like to see that watch before buying any other from Heimdallr.


That's not great. I was going to say they offer options for changing the hands etc. But obviously you won't be buying. I'll leave the link here anyway in case anyone else is interested though.









6309 Seiko Bronze Turtle Men Vintage Diver Watch Homage Automatic Movt


The legendary Seiko 6309 made with aluminum bronze, available with rubber or leather strap. Powered with Seiko's NH35A Automatic Movement. Develop patina




www.heimdallr.watch





Did you pay using PayPal?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I've become quite a fan of these Omega-style deployant clasps.
> A few people here actually recommended them as the best clasps for leather, and I am thankful they did! I think they are slept on a bit, not many talk about clasps for leather, but it really improves the strap imo.
> 
> View attachment 15504327
> ...


I've also got a few watches with these straps on now too. I'm also really them as well. I particularly like that the excess is on the inside so it's just a cleaner look.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> That's not great. I was going to say they offer options for changing the hands etc. But obviously you won't be buying. I'll leave the link here anyway in case anyone else is interested though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not sure when I asked to cancel the purchase they said they couldn't do it. A bit later they put it on processing, but if it's in processing for two weeks.... Seems a bit long it could covid. For now I'll just wait, I could try and contact them ask them what's up.

Well I would buy from them at a later point. Also I'm really trying to sleep on it, before buying the Capt'n Willard watch. The hands can be changed as you did state in your review as well, but sadly not in the classic Willard hands.

Though I must say from watching your video I was quite impressed with the look of the watch it looked really nice. Almost convinced me but the hands and this negative first experience with Heimdallr is a reason to stay clear for a while.

I think I'll go message them ask them what's up. In the meantime I think it is between Steel Dive and San Martin for a Capt'n Willard as they'res comes very close. The Heimdallr stainless steel one also comes quite close. The FiftyFour is also nice but it has dots instead of rectuangles and is a bit more pricey.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> I am not sure when I asked to cancel the purchase they said they couldn't do it. A bit later they put it on processing, but if it's in processing for two weeks.... Seems a bit long it could covid. For now I'll just wait, I could try and contact them ask them what's up.
> 
> Well I would buy from them at a later point. Also I'm really trying to sleep on it, before buying the Capt'n Willard watch. The hands can be changed as you did state in your review as well, but sadly not in the classic Willard hands.
> 
> ...


I'd definitely be chasing that up. You could always give them a little push and say that it's been too long and your going to open a PayPal dispute. I'm that would help speed things up 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I've become quite a fan of these Omega-style deployant clasps.
> A few people here actually recommended them as the best clasps for leather, and I am thankful they did! I think they are slept on a bit, not many talk about clasps for leather, but it really improves the strap imo.
> 
> View attachment 15504327
> ...


I do have one like that but it was a pain to work out how to use it. 
Also I do not know how to remove the buckle on a strap, not every buckle is removable sadly...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd definitely be chasing that up. You could always give them a little push and say that it's been too long and your going to open a PayPal dispute. I'm that would help speed things up
> 
> Sent from my using Tapatalk


I'm going to message them. 
No need for threats though... 
I can do that at a later point haha.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Welcome back to Canada, the land of high taxes and lousy postal service.


I think you got that from us French...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

^^ when you reach the influencer stage and really have to push those affiliate link as its part of your chosen career videos can become quite boring and redundant.

Yes, i know Gary got ****ed the hard way by youtube. and its a huge loss for him and all the work he has done and time he had invest. also a loss of income. but i cannot stand this "TOP 10 things you can buy" format.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> ^^ when you reach the influencer stage and really have to push those affiliate link as its part of your chosen career videos can become quite boring and redundant.
> 
> Yes, i know Gary got ****ed the hard way by youtube. and its a huge loss for him and all the work he has done and time he had invest. also a loss of income. but i cannot stand this "TOP 10 things you can buy" format.


It is very sad when you lose your youtube channel when you had it going and was actually on the way. On the other hand however these top 10's are only useful I find, when for example there's an Ali sale going on and there's really some good deals to be had.

For example I like playing games and when the steam summer sale hits I sometimes watch videos that tell me the best deals or quirky fun games I might overlook. Perfect nothing wrong with that. Sadly however these normal top 10's are just there to make us buy stuff. Now I'm not one to buy something cause it's in a top 10.

I think influencers are redundant as there's a lot of influencing happening already. For example some watches that get nicknames like Captain Willard, well that's like old school influencing. It worked.... So please stop influencers and let's go back to things getting popular in some sort of unseen movement. What did that economics guy call it? Invisible hand?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> ^^ when you reach the influencer stage and really have to push those affiliate link as its part of your chosen career videos can become quite boring and redundant.
> 
> Yes, i know Gary got ****ed the hard way by youtube. and its a huge loss for him and all the work he has done and time he had invest. also a loss of income. but i cannot stand this "TOP 10 things you can buy" format.


I don't agree with these types of videos either myself. That's why I don't do them. 
I don't think it's right to recommend watches based on just pictures and specs. 
I only recommend watches I have actual hands on experience with. If you checkout my AliExpress Sale videos I have all the watches I recommend.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I don't agree with these types of videos either myself. That's why I don't do them.
> I don't think it's right to recommend watches based on just pictures and specs.
> I only recommend watches I have actual hands on experience with. If you checkout my AliExpress Sale videos I have all the watches I recommend.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


That's how it should be. When I buy a watch online myself I'm very careful, looking for reviews, looking for photo's. 
The Heimdallr Captain Willard looks ugly on the pictures they took, but in videos and reviews it loosk pretty nice actually. 
Of course you always need that first guy that takes the plunge, but to make top 10 video's on watches you never had in your hands....

But I do like aliexpress sale videos and I think if you have held enough steel dives in your hand you can maybe reccomend some blindly, but it stays a risk cause that one new model could have faults etc.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> But I do like aliexpress sale videos and I think if you have held enough steel dives in your hand you can maybe reccomend some blindly, but it stays a risk cause that one new model could have faults etc.


That's exactly why I don't. I could be inadvertently recommending a bad product. All be it unwittingly. So not only does that mean people end up wasting their hard earned money. It also tarnishes my reputation and means people might not trust me in the future when I make recommendations.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> That's exactly why I don't. I could be inadvertently recommending a bad product. All be it unwittingly. So not only does that mean people end up wasting their hard earned money. It also tarnishes my reputation and means people might not trust me in the future when I make recommendations.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Well when you market with 'honest watch reviews' you should uphold that standard. 
Can you tell me a bit about the overall quality on Pagani design?
I'm thinking of purchasing a aquaracer homage just for fun...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Well when you market with 'honest watch reviews' you should uphold that standard.
> Can you tell me a bit about the overall quality on Pagani design?
> I'm thinking of purchasing a aquaracer homage just for fun...


I only have experience with two of their watches.

The Daytona homage:





And the Datejust homage:





From what I can remember I didn't have any issues QC issues or anything. So based on that limited experience I say you'd be alright. But always checkout other reviews first. I'm sure there's quite a few of the Aquaracer homage on YouTube.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I only have experience with two of their watches.
> 
> The Daytona homage:
> 
> ...


Thanks I'm going to check that tomorrow! I'm to hammered now lol. Cheers. 
But it's cool you actually do check for sapphire and such. 
Keep making them videos even if that means you keep buying watches haha.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Other than a few nice views of the green Phylida AT (that's why I watched this), this vid is BY FAR, the worst I have ever seen! Total incompetence!
> 
> Agreed, go green!


Dude, we share a hobby and in the video no one claimed to be the most professional reviewer. They just introduce the watch, the watch is new, talked about on the boards and they bought it and shared their first impression with others who might be interested. They mention that a couple of times, quick introduction in depth review will come later. 
They show you and us the watch, they offered to answer questions you might have about the watch. You can ask your question or offer advice how it's done better.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New BEAST from Phylida. 500M resistant DSDD Homage.

$160 with NH35
$220 With PT5000









151.8US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 43.5mm Men's Sport Diver Watch PT5000 / NH35 Automatic Wristwatch Sapphire Stainless Steel 50Bar 500m WR|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> new video on the Phylida Green Aqua Terra
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice little video, it's always nice seeing a video of the product, gives a better impression than a picture (or even worse, a render) I almost wish the green was even darker but maybe it only shines on sunny days.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> Other than a few nice views of the green Phylida AT (that's why I watched this), this vid is BY FAR, the worst I have ever seen! Total incompetence!
> 
> Agreed, go green!


If you think there are major problems with the video he posted, maybe provide some helpful feedback instead of calling him incompetent?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> Already on alix
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Care to share a link? I looked up Merkur chronograph and Merkur 1963, and couldn't find it.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

RavenWindrunner said:


> If you think there are major problems with the video he posted, maybe provide some helpful feedback instead of calling him incompetent?


I agree with this. Criticism without feedback is just white noise. Stop barking at every passing car and give some constructive feedback so he can build his channel.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd definitely be chasing that up. You could always give them a little push and say that it's been too long and your going to open a PayPal dispute. I'm that would help speed things up
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


To be honest, I'm a little bit dissapointed.
I asked for the order to be canceled. They said we can't do that.
Then I see it's on order processing and then I asked where is the package it's been on proccesing a long time.

They reply:


Dear Customer,
your watch is packed, we will update the tracking number asap
Regards,
Customer service​


Does this mean when I asked to cancel, they just said 'no we can't' and just flipped a button a minute later to status processing so I would think: 'Ah yeah it already has been shipped.'

So far Heimdallr is 0-1 in my book. Also I'm still not sure if the Tuna I ordered is the 2020 version. The site says 2019 and they told me no no it's 2020 don't worry. Another lie?

I'm not sure if I should mail them back.... And with what.... I'm disappointed. In all the time that I have been buying Chinese stuff I've never had a problem.

The only good thing Heimdallr did was refund me the 20$ coupon cause I had placed the order but couldn't use the coupon they advertised. So I guess:

potential lie & not shipping out my order for 2 weeks is bad
But refunding the value of a coupon that they advertised but did not work on the side is good....

Though the bad is outweighing the good for me atm.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

K1w179 said:


> I agree with this. Criticism without feedback is just white noise. Stop barking at every passing car and give some constructive feedback so he can build his channel.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


At the moment I'm doing a study and my teacher always says: Don't use words like good or bad, they are hollow words.' 'If you just say 'it was good.' your saying not at all. The why is very important. Calling someone incompetent is never a good thing.

Though I did do it once when a utility company I wasn't even registered with sent a debt collecting agency on my ass. I phone called that utility company and told them to call that agency off from my number because they were threatening me. The guy on the phone kept asking my personal information which I gave and then said 'you're not in our system.' I told him: 'yeah that's the problem, I'm not taking any product from you, yet you sent a debt collecting agency on my ass, sent them off.' He then told me it was not their problem. To which I asked if I could get something competent on the phone. I think in such moments it's allowed, because they are doing a very poor job on customer service. Also of course such situations make a person angry.

But a video on YouTube by some guy? I don't think you could have many qualms with that unless the video content is some form of hate speech or any other form of conduct that we in a modern society should not accept.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> To be honest, I'm a little bit dissapointed.
> I asked for the order to be canceled. They said we can't do that.
> Then I see it's on order processing and then I asked where is the package it's been on proccesing a long time.
> 
> ...


i think that heimdallr watch store isn't really an official store. probably just a dropshipper bad mouthing other stores who drop ship too. probably not even Chinese but Italian or swiss italian, as their long list of "blacklisted" shop has country domains it. and ch. in the url.

so when an order comes in, someone in china prints an address label and has already a tracking number assigned to it and is waiting for some robot to take if off the shelf in a warehouse and courier service to pick that up. 
their drop shipping work flow isn't flexible enough to change something once this happens.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> i think that heimdallr watch store isn't really an official store. probably just a dropshipper bad mouthing other stores who drop ship too. probably not even Chinese but Italian or swiss italian, as their long list of "blacklisted" shop has country domains it. and ch. in the url.
> 
> so when an order comes in, someone in china prints an address label and has already a tracking number assigned to it and is waiting for some robot to take if off the shelf in a warehouse and courier service to pick that up.
> their drop shipping work flow isn't flexible enough to change something once this happens.


That could be... Though you'd think that the real Heimdallr would take a crack at them then. 
Not sure what to do now.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

G/day guys and gals! I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Carnival watches on Aliexpress? Some look ok but as usually the description and specs are often wrong! So are they worth looking into? I'm interested in this model which looks a lot like an







IWC. I think Parnis do a similar one to! Cheers....


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> To be honest, I'm a little bit dissapointed.
> I asked for the order to be canceled. They said we can't do that.
> Then I see it's on order processing and then I asked where is the package it's been on proccesing a long time.
> 
> ...


In general most sellers on AliExpress (and other similar markers such as Wish) only give you a very tiny window to cancel your order, all they want is to get the sale. Most don't really care if they are fostering a good customer relationship. Processing only means they are packaging and preparing it for shipping, realistically it hasn't left their facility so they could cancel it, but they don't want to. I guess they do pay for shipping they may lose a bit of money if they've already prepared a shipping label.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> That could be... Though you'd think that the real Heimdallr would take a crack at them then.
> Not sure what to do now.


With these companies, being an official store is a bit of a farce. It seems like a factory or sometimes multiple factories produce one design that has a brand name on it, but the brand name is not real, it's just tied loosly to the factory that provides it. Then on AliExpress, multiple people in connection with that factory open stores to sell the product, with varying levels of professionalism.

It's been noted by Gary from ILW that he had bad experiences with the "official pagani design store", so he switched to using the "pagani design aliexpress store".

Also it seems questionable that "non-official" stores often get new product up on AliExpress before it makes it to the "official store".

All in all, I think your best bet is to wait and hope your watch comes in eventually, and probably not purchase from the store you purchased from in the future.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Thought fudge it and ordered one of these. Always thought it looked good and was great value for money.

EDIT: I actually asked the seller and they re-stocked! Back at 200 units. Still keeping my order, I am curious how good it is









73.02US $ |【escapement Time】quartz 6s21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I don't agree with these types of videos either myself. That's why I don't do them.
> I don't think it's right to recommend watches based on just pictures and specs.
> I only recommend watches I have actual hands on experience with. If you checkout my AliExpress Sale videos I have all the watches I recommend.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Which is exactly why I'd rather watch your channel. I can browse AliEx myself and this forum is a gold mine of people spotting new watches. To sit through a video showing screenshots is utterly pointless and I lost interest after the second one popped up on screen. How can someone recommend a watch purchase after seeing only a web page showing a rendered image, along with the often contradictory and fictional AliEx spec sheet?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Most of ILW/Gary's content is very honest reviews. He said himself he liked 'Top 10' videos when he started out on YouTube. I see no issue with him doing a video highlighting some new AliX watches. He stated he hasn't handled them and it's just a list of interesting new releases, he's not saying 'OMG these are amazing must-buy!'. Why all the fuss? Who cares if he made a list without owning the watches?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> Other than a few nice views of the green Phylida AT (that's why I watched this), this vid is BY FAR, the worst I have ever seen! Total incompetence!
> 
> Agreed, go green!


Wow, that was pretty unkind. Did we watch different videos? I liked it.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Thought fudge it and ordered one of these. Always thought it looked good and was great value for money. What made me pull the trigger though, is that there were only 3 left (and looking at their Type-B flieger, it looks like it might not come back).
> 
> 2 left now, if you want one I think now is the time
> 
> ...


There probably is some factory problems due to Covid-19. When I asked San Martin when the black dial Captain Willard would be back they said 1 - 2 months. I think logistics + golden weeks + covid-19 is throwing a wrench in it all. After all while they are doing quite good in the combat vs Covid-19 they pay heavy prices for it.

Though it's always good to snap one up, because you never know for sure!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

RavenWindrunner said:


> With these companies, being an official store is a bit of a farce. It seems like a factory or sometimes multiple factories produce one design that has a brand name on it, but the brand name is not real, it's just tied loosly to the factory that provides it. Then on AliExpress, multiple people in connection with that factory open stores to sell the product, with varying levels of professionalism.
> 
> It's been noted by Gary from ILW that he had bad experiences with the "official pagani design store", so he switched to using the "pagani design aliexpress store".
> 
> ...


Yeah your right, I'll just wait it out. I mean it's a bit sour, but in the end I think I'll get it and it will be no problem. It just sucks a bit the long wait etc. Aliexpress is 50 times faster.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Most of ILW/Gary's content is very honest reviews. He said himself he liked 'Top 10' videos when he started out on YouTube. I see no issue with him doing a video highlighting some new AliX watches. He stated he hasn't handled them and it's just a list of interesting new releases, he's not saying 'OMG these are amazing must-buy!'. Why all the fuss? Who cares if he made a list without owning the watches?


Horses for courses. I like his videos and reviews, I just think it's a waste of the viewers time sitting through a video of screenshots. I don't see the point other than to get people clicking on affiliate links for watches even he hasn't seen in the flesh.

He's popular and will have _some_ influence on what people buy. So, to say 'Top 10' immediately has connotations, doesn't it? Top 10 out of what? He does say they are the watches he thinks are 'worth your perusal' and has affiliate links to buy them on his page. So, by definition, he's trying to influence people to buy them to support his channel. I don't have a problem with affiliate links and do use them myself. However, there's a big difference between influencing by example, having purchased and reviewed a watch, and just showing a series of pictures of rendered images and suggesting, by saying 'Top 10', they are worthy of buying.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Most of ILW/Gary's content is very honest reviews. He said himself he liked 'Top 10' videos when he started out on YouTube. I see no issue with him doing a video highlighting some new AliX watches. He stated he hasn't handled them and it's just a list of interesting new releases, he's not saying 'OMG these are amazing must-buy!'. Why all the fuss? Who cares if he made a list without owning the watches?


What you say has merits, I think most people just watch these videos as low effort. I don't like them because it feels like he's a sales clerk trying to sell me watches. Now I have a general distrust towards sellers in a store and also mixed feelings.

This one time I went to buy a Dutch oven one person told me that I was crazy wanting to buy such a expensive pot for pasta and Thai curry's and that they are meant for stews mainly. I just wanted to buy a damn Dutch oven and get some good advice on it.

Half defeated I stood there and the clerk had already left, another clerk came and asked me if I needed any help. I told her I wanted to buy one, but that another clerk said I must be crazy to do that when I just want to make pasta and such. She told me that's not so and that these pots are perfect for it and that she uses it herself a lot also.

In the end I didn't buy the product and it was as if Clerk one and Clerk two were waging a war in my head. Ever since then I feel like it's all personal opinion and these top 10 videos make me want things that I didn't want before. So I rather browse myself on my leisure and when I find a model I want or want to know more about a brand I go watch for watch reviews on that particular watch (or brand when I cannot find anything on that specific watch.) Just to give me an idea on the quality etc.

Having said that I just steer clear from those videos. And when there's a sale and I want recommendations I just prefer recommendations from someone that has held each watch that he is recommending. It's a preference.

I hope I made sense.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> What you say has merits, I think most people just watch these videos as low effort. I don't like them because it feels like he's a sales clerk trying to sell me watches. Now I have a general distrust towards sellers in a store and also mixed feelings.


100% agree. But I went one step further and unsubscribed from both channels. I had this uneasy feeling that I'm just the captive audience made up of pigeons ready to pluck.
Having personal bad experiences with Pagani Design, I also found the push and peddling of the "brand" too much for my taste.
We're not all created equal and the beauty of YouTube is that you have a ton of options. One should never base a purchase decision (watches or anything else) on just one review.
That being said...I am a proud supported of Jody's JOMW since it's early days.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ipse said:


> 100% agree. But I went one step further and unsubscribed from both channels. I had this uneasy feeling that I'm just the captive audience made up of pigeons ready to pluck.
> Having personal bad experiences with Pagani Design, I also found the push and peddling of the "brand" too much for my taste.
> We're not all created equal and the beauty of YouTube is that you have a ton of options. One should never base a purchase decision (watches or anything else) on just one review.
> That being said...I am a proud supported of Jody's JOMW since it's early days.


Could you tell me a bit on those bad experiences?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Could you tell me a bit on those bad experiences?


I will share a bad experience. The tag aquaracer homage I have gets stuck almost every midnight due to improper stem length (stem a tad too long)
My sub homage is simply flawless. The third one is waiting for me back home, when I get it I will see if everything is ok (autavia green homage).

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> I will share a bad experience. The tag aquaracer homage I have gets stuck almost every midnight due to improper stem length (stem a tad too long)
> My sub homage is simply flawless. The third one is waiting for me back home, when I get it I will see if everything is ok (autavia green homage).
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Ah damn I was thinking of maybe grabbing a aquaracer, I like that watch but this kind of sucks.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I didn't realising making one top 10 video (in like a hundred reviews) about watches you haven't handled yet was such sacrilege ?



Ipse said:


> But I went one step further and unsubscribed from both channels.
> 
> That being said...I am a proud supported of Jody's JOMW since it's early days.


Yet most of Jody's vids cover free / sponsored products too, always with affiliate links and often discount codes. It's like half of his vids are micros. And even the bigger brands often have some Jomashop or whatever sponsorship.

Hell, his video descriptions have lots of affiliate links not about watches in the vid. Inc for example 20% off all Spinnaker (which I consider a higher-end Asian fashion watch brand, but I digress).

I tend to skip his more 'sponsory' videos, i.e. all the overpriced microbrand stuff. But I'm not gonna rant about it and unsub because he's producing content that makes him more money. He's still an honest guy and I watch the vids I'm interested in.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I didn't realising making one top 10 video (in like a hundred reviews) about watches you haven't handled yet was such sacrilege 😂


Are you a new member Mr Marston?  Shouldn't you know by now that no matter what you post here, someone will gleefully disagree with you? I love a good debate


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> G/day guys and gals! I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with Carnival watches on Aliexpress? Some look ok but as usually the description and specs are often wrong! So are they worth looking into? I'm interested in this model which looks a lot like an
> View attachment 15505661
> IWC. I think Parnis do a similar one to! Cheers....


I have two Carnival automatic watches that have held up well. They are about the same quality as other mushroom brand watches in the same price ranges. One came with sapphire, and the other has a hardened mineral crystal.















The model you show is not a chronograph, it just looks like one. The 6H dial is a 24-hour dial, 9H dial is the day of the week, and 12H is the month.

Otherwise, it should hold up for a number of years.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Sorry if this has been covered before but has anyone had any experience with any of the tritium tube watches that are available on AliX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> Sorry if this has been covered before but has anyone had any experience with any of the tritium tube watches that are available on AliX
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is the only I've had experience with. Before I started my YouTube channel though. It's a good well made solid watch. 
Most of the others are pretty expensive really.









65.1US $ 65% OFF|New Switzerland Carnival Luxury Brand Japan MIYOTA Quartz Men's Watches Luminous Waterproof Real Sapphire Crystal Clocks C8638 3|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

When it comes to Rolex Explorer's homages (either the 39mm 214270 or the 36mm 14270),
is the one from Tisell still the best so far quality-wise?
(Yes I know about their peculiar end links thing)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> What you say has merits, I think most people just watch these videos as low effort. I don't like them because it feels like he's a sales clerk trying to sell me watches. Now I have a general distrust towards sellers in a store and also mixed feelings.
> 
> This one time I went to buy a Dutch oven one person told me that I was crazy wanting to buy such a expensive pot for pasta and Thai curry's and that they are meant for stews mainly. I just wanted to buy a damn Dutch oven and get some good advice on it.
> 
> ...


Szechuan, 
In this day and age,
For your own mental health,
Please do some internet research before going to the store.
There are tons of resources regarding cookware.
It is easier and unfortunately more accurate than salespeople for the vast majority of common household products in the US, in my experience.
Opinions have their limits and consensus is worth valuing.

A dutch oven will boil water, but it will take a relatively long time and the handles will be searing hot when it's time for dumping the pasta into a strainer, which is manageable but add unneeded risk and complexity. Dutch ovens are 2-4x more expensive than a basic stainless 6-8qt pot. Boiling pasta needs nothing fancy including non-stick. Consider a stock pot for the job with some bells and whistles (e.g., tri-ply, clad base) for a more versatile choice, but a basic, even cheapo aluminum pot will work.

For Thai curry, consider an inexpensive wok from an Asian food market - it works for me and for what it's worth, my fav local Thai place uses them.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

thatmofo said:


> When it comes to Rolex Explorer's homages (either the 39mm 214270 or the 36mm 14270),
> is the one from Tisell still the best so far quality-wise?
> (Yes I know about their peculiar end links thing)
> 
> View attachment 15506920


Any chance there are dial mods (and hand mods) available for the 36mm 14270?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> Any chance there are dial mods (and hand mods) available for the 36mm 14270?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


There are, but:
1. Cost-wise, probably not much saving compared to buying a Tisell, especially since:
2. I much prefer the Miyota mvt to either the stock 7S36 or the NH35.
3. I bought a couple of dials from the same mfg, and while they all look great, the lume is super weak.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I have two Carnival automatic watches that have held up well. They are about the same quality as other mushroom brand watches in the same price ranges. One came with sapphire, and the other has a hardened mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 15506559
> View attachment 15506574
> ...


Hi! Can you share real wrist shots of the first one to see how shiny it is? Had it in the cart for a year but couldn't find any real picture.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cronos L6005 with new logo is here!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Indiglo92 said:


> Cronos L6005 with new logo is here!


Hmmm, at $233.75 (not counting coupons and such), that's about the same price as a Tisell Sub.
PT5000 vs Miyota 9015. Miyota maybe a safer choice.
Also the Tisell one is 1mm thinner (12.5 vs 13.5).
I think I'm still more inclined toward Tisell.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like Steeldive is taking a new Approach





Steeldive New Arrival Watch! Sd1975xt Japan Movement Nh35 300m Waterproof Pvd Black Stainless Steel Red Luminous Dive Watch - Buy Red Luminous Dive Watch,Pvd Black Stainless Steel Dive Watch,Steeldive New Arrival Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Steeldive New Arrival Watch! Sd1975xt Japan Movement Nh35 300m Waterproof Pvd Black Stainless Steel Red Luminous Dive Watch - Buy Red Luminous Dive Watch,Pvd Black Stainless Steel Dive Watch,Steeldive New Arrival Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like Steeldive is taking a new Approach
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if that affects how long the lume lasts 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> I have two Carnival automatic watches that have held up well. They are about the same quality as other mushroom brand watches in the same price ranges. One came with sapphire, and the other has a hardened mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 15506559
> View attachment 15506574
> ...


Thanks mate! Yeah I saw that about the sub dials! So that's


thatmofo said:


> Hmmm, at $233.75 (not counting coupons and such), that's about the same price as a Tisell Sub.
> PT5000 vs Miyota 9015. Miyota maybe a safer choice.
> Also the Tisell one is 1mm thinner (12.5 vs 13.5).
> I think I'm still more inclined toward Tisell.


My PT-5000 movement keeps fantastic time in my San Marting its doing +1.8 per day for over 5 months now! The PT-5000 is Chinas only COSC rated movement! What Is The PT5000 Watch Movement?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> Cronos L6005 with new logo is here!


Very interesting! Similar pricing to the San Martin, but with a PT5000 movement. Not yet available, I wonder how this will be priced on 11/11.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Hi! Can you share real wrist shots of the first one to see how shiny it is? Had it in the cart for a year but couldn't find any real picture.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I'll take some when the sun is shining again. Night/flash photography never works out that well.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> Szechuan,
> In this day and age,
> For your own mental health,
> Please do some internet research before going to the store.
> ...


Fast reply, sorry when I said cooking pasta, I meant making pasta sauces. I cook pasta in a stainless steel pot, but I prefer to make the sauces in a Dutch oven. Sorry for the confusion! That's what I get when I am using a different language than my own haha.

For making sauces I think the Dutch oven is great, for the curry, I do have indeed gotten such a wok as you named. Thanks for your advice though! I do agree with you totally. I just erred in my writing haha.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Edit: misunderstanding


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Edit: Misunderstanding.


----------



## Olciakk (Sep 22, 2018)

Ah I'm sorry. I thought you all talk about Aliexpress. My fault. Please ignore my previous post


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Olciakk said:


> Ah I'm sorry. I thought you all talk about Aliexpress. My fault. Please ignore my previous post


No problem friend. 
I'll keep you all updated how it will end, with the Heimdallr store.
I did edit my post, you can chose to do so as well. No worries.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

thatmofo said:


> Hmmm, at $233.75 (not counting coupons and such), that's about the same price as a Tisell Sub.
> PT5000 vs Miyota 9015. Miyota maybe a safer choice.
> Also the Tisell one is 1mm thinner (12.5 vs 13.5).
> I think I'm still more inclined toward Tisell.


The Tisell bracelet is trash - I have one and it rusts. Not to mention the protruding endlinks.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strike151 (Aug 14, 2013)

Techme said:


> The Tisell bracelet is trash - I have one and it rusts. Not to mention the protruding endlinks.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


I agree with you on the end-links, it's why I didn't buy their Explorer. Never had any other issues with them though, certainly not rust on the bracelet!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

RavenWindrunner said:


> Nice little video, it's always nice seeing a video of the product, gives a better impression than a picture (or even worse, a render) I almost wish the green was even darker but maybe it only shines on sunny days.


It's actually pretty dark. You can tell it's not black, but unless you have some light shining on it, it's pretty dark.

I have some decent natural light in my "studio", hence the bright sunburst effect.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Techme said:


> The Tisell bracelet is trash - I have one and it rusts. Not to mention the protruding endlinks.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Jeez, that's why I said I KNEW about their endlinks thing. 
I know, and it's cool. I don't like bracelet. I'll just pop a leather or fabric strap on it.
It's just a bracelet. it's not a big deal.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Techme said:


> The Tisell bracelet is trash - I have one and it rusts. Not to mention the protruding endlinks.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


But what watches in this price bracket use female endlinks? There aren't too many that I have seen.

How are there clasps? Tolerances? Any binding of links, or rattles? I can deal with the endlinks (I have larger wrists) but I can't stand the rattles.

I also heard it's a tight fit to the case for straps, is this true?

The Tisell explorer is high on my list.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I think if you are going to buy a more expensive explorer homage in the smaller size I would check out the smiths Everest. It is more expensive but I would either go for the budget end like an alpha or go more expensive with the smiths which also has a good bracelet with female end links.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> I think if you are going to buy a more expensive explorer homage in the smaller size I would check out the smiths Everest. It is more expensive but I would either go for the budget end like an alpha or go more expensive with the smiths which also has a good bracelet with female end links.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm pretty sure I "need" to go with the 39mm. my 41mm AT homage looks pretty good on my 7.25" wrist....so I think the 39 will wear perfect. 36 i'm afraid will just be too small....though I would LOVE to try one some day.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> It's actually pretty dark. You can tell it's not black, but unless you have some light shining on it, it's pretty dark.
> 
> I have some decent natural light in my "studio", hence the bright sunburst effect.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Good to know, thanks for letting me know. I like a watch that has that dynamic, subtle mostly but becomes dynamic in certain conditions.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I'm pretty sure I "need" to go with the 39mm. my 41mm AT homage looks pretty good on my 7.25" wrist....so I think the 39 will wear perfect. 36 i'm afraid will just be too small....though I would LOVE to try one some day.


Smiths did used to make a 40mm one but I am not sure if they still do. You could always look used.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Kieranz said:


> Smiths did used to make a 40mm one but I am not sure if they still do. You could always look used.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup, I've definitely seen it in 40mm. Anything under $500 and I'll consider it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> But what watches in this price bracket use female endlinks? There aren't too many that I have seen.
> 
> How are there clasps? Tolerances? Any binding of links, or rattles? I can deal with the endlinks (I have larger wrists) but I can't stand the rattles.
> 
> ...


I have no problem with male endlinks but they are kind of bulbous on the Tisell. They really need to curve down more, as discussed to death in the Tisell thread. Apart from the surface rust in the buckle and endlinks (which I regularly clean), the bracelet is very comfortable for me. Not rattly or jangly once the clasp is adjusted correctly with the sliding mechanism. Some have had luck by replacing the clasp with a near-identical one from Aliexpress. Apparently, the quick-adjust is better.

To use an aftermarket strap or even a nato, I suggest using bent spring bars. The gap will probably not accept a decent leather strap and will surely get destroyed by friction. My father uses bent spring bars and a nato on his with success.

I really like the watch, but the movement has stopped functioning and needs a service. It's clear though that all the money has gone into the watch head.


----------



## sorinp1 (Jul 8, 2018)

My only experience with Ali Express:

Nesun automatic with power reserve indicator (Nomos Lambda homage):





  








nesun.jpg




__
sorinp1


__
Sep 26, 2020








Better quality than expected


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

latest review up on the channel





I'm currently out of watches to review....I need to get on selling some old stuff


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

What are your experiences with an Ali product tracking saying it has been 'delivered'...but it has not? Seller said wait a few days. I have waited a few days now but I'm starting to think the tracking is fudged and I'm not gonna get it, maybe lost or something.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Ali tracking fudged and not accurate, surely you jest! 😂 😂 😂 😂 😂


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> What are your experiences with an Ali product tracking saying it has been 'delivered'...but it has not? Seller said wait a few days. I have waited a few days now but I'm starting to think the tracking is fudged and I'm not gonna get it, maybe lost or something.


Tracking never had major issues for me. Usually I receive it and a day later it is marked as delivered. Never have I had a status that said delivered without having said item. Maybe someone ticked a wrong button at the post office?

One time a post guy just put my package in front of the door... That can happen as well.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> One time a post guy just put my package in front of the door... That can happen as well.


That seems to be the standard with Covid here in the UK. They ring the bell, dump it in front of your door out in the open, and leave without checking if someone opens the door. Or I just have poor local postal service.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> That seems to be the standard with Covid here in the UK. They ring the bell, dump it in front of your door out in the open, and leave without checking if someone opens the door. Or I just have poor local postal service.


I was pleasantly surprised over here. They ring the bell see if someone comes, put the package down and then stand there like a Meerkat, til the door is open and I am actually outside to pick it up. I mean when they see me coming through the door window? But they actually wait til I opened the bolt of the door etc and am outside.

But well yeah it would suck if he just left your package there and someone else picked it up.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Internet acted up double post.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> Ali tracking fudged and not accurate, surely you jest! ? ? ? ? ?


I've had tracking that's all over the place, from one day in China and the next at your doorstep.

But I've never had that it said it's delivered, accompanied by the 'are you satisfied with your product' email, while it actually hasn't delivered.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I've had tracking that's all over the place, from one day in China and the next at your doorstep.
> 
> But I've never had that it said it's delivered, accompanied by the 'are you satisfied with your product' email, while it actually hasn't delivered.


That is very weird indeed. Can you see if it was processed at a sorting center, passed customs in your country or something?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Hi! Can you share real wrist shots of the first one to see how shiny it is? Had it in the cart for a year but couldn't find any real picture.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


No brushed surfaces - all high polished. "Carnival" is unique among the Conquest homages for having lumed hands. Bezel and center links are ceramic (tungsten carbide?). The lume is not good, but better than many other Chinese watches I have. It's not even as good as Invicta.

Of course the WR is not really 300M, but the 100M WR I've seen listed elsewhere is probably realistic. You can feel there is a strong seal around the crown stem.

Who knew "Jianianhua" was a Swiss Brand? I've never seen this model with "Carnival" branding (except by the clasp), but it's the same company.









One quirk with this model is that the crown sits low in the crown guards, meaning it only winds from the bottom.

















Beijing Watch Factory SB-11 movement (DG2813 clone). FYI - The Beijing SB-12 and B16ZR are just better decorated versions of this same design, with 27 jewels. I have no idea whether this is really is a 25 jewel movement as labelled, or merely 22 jewels like the DG2813.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Quick update on my Phylida TinTin with the improperly set hour and minute hands. I used the Chronograph a few times and this happened. I've tried opening the case to change the hands myself, but it's a top loading case and I can't get it open, so it's off to find a watchmaker.

EDIT: Gave it one more go and got the bezel + crystal to come off. It took a 4 bladed bezel opener and a lot of force. At least the case is well made.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> ,
> 
> A dutch oven will boil water, but it will take a relatively long time and the handles will be searing hot when it's time for dumping the pasta into a strainer, which is manageable but add unneeded risk and complexity. Dutch ovens are 2-4x more expensive than a basic stainless 6-8qt pot. Boiling pasta needs nothing fancy including non-stick. Consider a stock pot for the job with some bells and whistles (e.g., tri-ply, clad base) for a more versatile choice, but a basic, even cheapo aluminum pot will work.
> 
> For Thai curry, consider an inexpensive wok from an Asian food market - it works for me and for what it's worth, my fav local Thai place uses them.


Thai style cooking. Catching the fish they farmed in some pond. In the end the even pumped all water out, to collect also the smallest fish, used to make some fermented fish sauce with it. Horrible stuff, basically rotten fish in a jar. Smells like it sounds, needs an acquired taste. 
The neighbours in the village came to help. right next to the pound they started a small fire and cooked some fish curry with the freshest ingredients one can imagine. everything made from scratch. good times.
I think a dutch oven would have been perfect for this. good choice for some serious authentic Thai cooking. The wok is used for frying things, not when you want to boil something.


























not the best photos and i never intended to share them somewhere.


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

john_marston said:


> What are your experiences with an Ali product tracking saying it has been 'delivered'...but it has not? Seller said wait a few days. I have waited a few days now but I'm starting to think the tracking is fudged and I'm not gonna get it, maybe lost or something.


I got a notification from Aliexpress saying my package was ready to be picked up. I checked the tracking and it said it reached the end sorting location, so I just waited a bit and then it got delivered like normal.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Got the hands reset on the Phylida TinTin and closed the case with no problems. Alignment is now much better, the 6 o'clock sub-dial is currently showing New York and Hong Kong time (but that will change after DST ends in the states next week, c'est la vie). Comparison of the factory alignment and reset alignment below - the 6 o'clock sub dial is off by 2 minutes but that's livable.









After taking into account the sale time discounts and the partial refund from Ali, it ended up costing me $135 Aussie dollars (plus GST), less than 100 freedom US dollars, so I'm very happy now.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> Got the hands reset on the Phylida TinTin and closed the case with no problems. Alignment is now much better, the 6 o'clock sub-dial is currently showing New York and Hong Kong time (but that will change after DST ends in the states next week, c'est la vie). Comparison of the factory alignment and reset alignment below - the 6 o'clock sub dial is off by 2 minutes but that's livable.
> View attachment 15508192
> 
> 
> After taking into account the sale time discounts and the partial refund from Ali, it ended up costing me $135 Aussie dollars (plus GST), less than 100 freedom US dollars, so I'm very happy now.


Glad you got it all sorted! Heck of a price but bummer you had to do all that....but nice to know that this thing is a top loader.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> No brushed surfaces - all high polished. "Carnival" is unique among the Conquest homages for having lumed hands. Bezel and center links are ceramic (tungsten carbide?). The lume is not good, but better than many other Chinese watches I have. It's not even as good as Invicta.
> 
> Of course the WR is not really 300M, but the 100M WR I've seen listed elsewhere is probably realistic. You can feel there is a strong seal around the crown stem.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this! It is indeed mirror like. Not my cup of tea.
If I am not mistaken I had seen in the past in some airport one with brushed bracelet (the original one not the homage). Can't recall for sure.
At least now it is one less purchase!!!20 watches ought to be enough. Thanks!

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Phylida Tintin is a very nice chronograph


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> But what watches in this price bracket use female endlinks? There aren't too many that I have seen.
> 
> How are there clasps? Tolerances? Any binding of links, or rattles? I can deal with the endlinks (I have larger wrists) but I can't stand the rattles.
> 
> ...


My seiko 5 has female endlinks, but it's worse in pretty much every other way.

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

gav1230 said:


> My seiko 5 has female endlinks, but it's worse in pretty much every other way.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


I should have specified...solid, female end links.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

We've been in lockdown and working solely from home since late March. In that time I received Cadisen Diamond, but haven't worn it too much, haven't really 'bonded' with it, but also haven't had an occasion for that style watch either.

Today I have my first face-to-face meeting in over seven months. So, after having to find my pants and shoes (only half joking), and give my hair a rough trim, I put the Cadisen on, I'm giving it this chance to 'wow' me, to impress me and bond. Let's see how it goes, I'll either come home with a new friend, or just a watch to be advertised on the Sales Corner...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

StephenR said:


> We've been in lockdown and working solely from home since late March. In that time I received Cadisen Diamond, but haven't worn it too much, haven't really 'bonded' with it, but also haven't had an occasion for that style watch either.
> 
> Today I have my first face-to-face meeting in over seven months. So, after having to find my pants and shoes (only half joking), and give my hair a rough trim, I put the Cadisen on, I'm giving it this chance to 'wow' me, to impress me and bond. Let's see how it goes, I'll either come home with a new friend, or just a watch to be advertised on the Sales Corner...


I'd suggest changing out the strap. That makes a massive difference.









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Thai style cooking. Catching the fish they farmed in some pond. In the end the even pumped all water out, to collect also the smallest fish, used to make some fermented fish sauce with it. Horrible stuff, basically rotten fish in a jar. Smells like it sounds, needs an acquired taste.
> The neighbours in the village came to help. right next to the pound they started a small fire and cooked some fish curry with the freshest ingredients one can imagine. everything made from scratch. good times.
> I think a dutch oven would have been perfect for this. good choice for some serious authentic Thai cooking. The wok is used for frying things, not when you want to boil something.
> 
> ...


Haha I love thai cooking. I always use this website: Thai Recipes and Video Tutorials by Hot Thai Kitchen She has great recipes, all for free as well. I really enjoy following her recipes.

Awesome to see those photo's though. I really like making stir fry's in a wok. For curry's I prefer something like a Dutch oven, you want it to simmer. For fried rice a wok is perfect however. Though sadly in the household stoves you cannot get enough power for that really breath of the wok taste. I enjoy making stir fry's though, mostly Chinese though. Thai stir fry's I don't make a lot, but I do sometimes make my own curry's when I'm not lazy. I don't do it the authentic way however I use a immersion blender.

But thanks for sharing those photo's, enjoyed seeing that.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Guys, I also like cooking, but could you please take this discussion elsewhere and return to watches? Thank you.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Schaffelaer said:


> Guys, I also like cooking, but could you please take this discussion elsewhere and return to watches? Thank you.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Just relax it's not like we're talking about cooking all the time.
Don't be a nitpicker. If you hadn't said anything the next post would be about watches already.
Have some patience we're not taking over the forum and changing it in a cooking forum.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn Le Creuset Dutch oven plus met Tapatalk.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd suggest changing out the strap. That makes a massive difference.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, first thing I did! I've got a couple of the Maikes straps you have yours on, the dark brown & red. The dark is a bit too dark for this watch I think (mine is well worn in, looks much darker than yours did in your initial review, that's why a asked a while ago if you had the light brown instead!). Personally, I also think the contrast box stitch suits a more 'rugged' style dial, looks a bit out of place to me.

In this picture I've got it on a Hengrc mid brown croc .


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Just relax it's not like we're talking about cooking all the time.
> Don't be a nitpicker. If you hadn't said anything the next post would be about watches already.
> Have some patience we're not taking over the forum and changing it in a cooking forum.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Le Creuset Dutch oven plus met Tapatalk.


I can just picture, you go before a judge (with all your evidence prepared so he doesn't have to do any fact checking him/herself) and when called to order for overtaking the discussion with an unrelated matter, a response of "relax buddy, it's not like I'm off topic ALL the time!".


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Yep, first thing I did! I've got a couple of the Maikes straps you have yours on, the dark brown & red. The dark is a bit too dark for this watch I think (mine is well worn in, looks much darker than yours did in your initial review, that's why a asked a while ago if you had the light brown instead!). Personally, I also think the contrast box stitch suits a more 'rugged' style dial, looks a bit out of place to me.
> 
> In this picture I've got it on a Hengrc mid brown croc .


Hows the quality of those Maikes straps?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> What are your experiences with an Ali product tracking saying it has been 'delivered'...but it has not? Seller said wait a few days. I have waited a few days now but I'm starting to think the tracking is fudged and I'm not gonna get it, maybe lost or something.


When it happened to me a dozen times last year it was because of the postman stealing my (and others') packages... what does the tracking at your local post system says?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Heimdallr Monsters have arrived!


Heimdallr Ocean Monster is now available for sale, for as low as $149! https://heimdallrwatch.com/store/Heimdallr-Sharkey-Ocean-Monster-Dive-Watch-p243785083 Specs: Design: Monster Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel Case Back: 316L Stainless Steel Bezel: Unidirect rotatable bezel (360...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I can just picture, you go before a judge (with all your evidence prepared so he doesn't have to do any fact checking him/herself) and when called to order for overtaking the discussion with an unrelated matter, a response of "relax buddy, it's not like I'm off topic ALL the time!".


Going before a judge because you're off topic in an online forum?  I'd say it's worth at least the electric chair!!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> Going before a judge because you're off topic in an online forum?  I'd say it's worth at least the electric chair!!


 referencing an earlier post... there's been so much traffic recently the joke is easily lost!



Szechuan said:


> I do, but I'm not the one making the claims.
> When I claim something in court and do not back it up by evidence and tell the judge to go search in my file cabinet because it will be there somewhere. Do you think he'd judge in my favor? Anyway I rest my case and won't reply anymore to these kind of comments unless there's some proof. So this is my last reply towards such a claim.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Hows the quality of those Maikes straps?


I like them, they rough-up and age really well, or keep them oiled and they shine (live Viper's last pic). They seem very good quality, although my most commonly worn one does feel a little weak around the hole I most often use, no sign of damage to the outer layers, but it does feel as though the middle layer has compressed to nothing.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

StephenR said:


> I can just picture, you go before a judge (with all your evidence prepared so he doesn't have to do any fact checking him/herself) and when called to order for overtaking the discussion with an unrelated matter, a response of "relax buddy, it's not like I'm off topic ALL the time!".


Of course your honor. I would like to state that in the constitution of the internet law book II article 4 clearly states that one can permit to go off topic, only in as much as.....



mougino said:


> Going before a judge because you're off topic in an online forum?  I'd say it's worth at least the electric chair!!


The electric chair? Why try to hide the fact your French ami? Just say you want to have me guillotined!



StephenR said:


> referencing an earlier post... there's been so much traffic recently the joke is easily lost!


You would make a great judge.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Heimdallr Monsters have arrived!
> 
> 
> Heimdallr Ocean Monster is now available for sale, for as low as $149! https://heimdallrwatch.com/store/Heimdallr-Sharkey-Ocean-Monster-Dive-Watch-p243785083 Specs: Design: Monster Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel Case Back: 316L Stainless Steel Bezel: Unidirect rotatable bezel (360...
> ...


Got a real one, regret I ever bought it....



StephenR said:


> I like them, they rough-up and age really well, or keep them oiled and they shine (live Viper's last pic). They seem very good quality, although my most commonly worn one does feel a little weak around the hole I most often use, no sign of damage to the outer layers, but it does feel as though the middle layer has compressed to nothing.


I was thinking of making a really sexist joke at the 'weak around the hole.' But I figured I didn't want to burn in hell and I apreciate the ladies. Having said that it seems like a interesting place to buy my straps from. At the moment I do buy leather straps that are a bit more expensive, had some on custom order. Can't wait til I receive them, but havn't heard from her in quite some time. Maybe she forgot me.... Rip.

I'll keep it in mind to try such a strap when I'm hunting for one. For now I need to find some good nato/comfy strap. I want something so comfy you do not notice your wearing it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> What are your experiences with an Ali product tracking saying it has been 'delivered'...but it has not? Seller said wait a few days. I have waited a few days now but I'm starting to think the tracking is fudged and I'm not gonna get it, maybe lost or something.


I had this once with a strap from AliEx. It arrived four days after tracking reckoned it had been delivered.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> You would make a great judge.


Hmm, been thinking of a change...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Got a real one, regret I ever bought it....
> 
> I was thinking of making a really sexist joke at the 'weak around the hole.' But I figured I didn't want to burn in hell and I apreciate the ladies. Having said that it seems like a interesting place to buy my straps from. At the moment I do buy leather straps that are a bit more expensive, had some on custom order. Can't wait til I receive them, but havn't heard from her in quite some time. Maybe she forgot me.... Rip.
> 
> I'll keep it in mind to try such a strap when I'm hunting for one. For now I need to find some good nato/comfy strap. I want something so comfy you do not notice your wearing it.


Check out the thread dedicated to Ali straps (you'll find it under your local search bar...), there are some surprisingly good quality ones to be had.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Just relax it's not like we're talking about cooking all the time.
> Don't be a nitpicker. If you hadn't said anything the next post would be about watches already.
> Have some patience we're not taking over the forum and changing it in a cooking forum.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn Le Creuset Dutch oven plus met Tapatalk.


Take it easy there please, no need for calling names.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Check out the thread dedicated to Ali straps (you'll find it under your local search bar...), there are some surprisingly good quality ones to be had.


Thanks I'll go check that out. Always good to have an extra place to get such things.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Schaffelaer said:


> Take it easy there please, no need for calling names.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Last time I checked nitpicker wasn't that bad a word. 
Though I didn't mean to offend, if your feel offended I'm sorry.

Your post came across as passive aggressive with the thank you on the end. And all that because someone shared some private pictures of his holiday or something. Or maybe he was a Thai person wanting to show off some of that Godly cooking. So if you would like to be a bit more considerate next time as well, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Got a real one, regret I ever bought it....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


>












I got this one:


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

mougino said:


> When it happened to me a dozen times last year it was because of the postman stealing my (and others') packages... what does the tracking at your local post system says?


Happend several times to me with La Poste.
The most recent was 2 weeks ago. A Juventus jersey to give to the 10 year old son of my best friend at work. It says delivered on the 02/10. I received nothing. La post says delivered and Ali Express told me to go f*** myself.
So I lost 16 euros. Not the first time but usually it's 5 euros orders...
However my wife's orders from Ali never get lost..


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Yep, first thing I did! I've got a couple of the Maikes straps you have yours on, the dark brown & red. The dark is a bit too dark for this watch I think (mine is well worn in, looks much darker than yours did in your initial review, that's why a asked a while ago if you had the light brown instead!). Personally, I also think the contrast box stitch suits a more 'rugged' style dial, looks a bit out of place to me.
> 
> In this picture I've got it on a Hengrc mid brown croc .


Your Cad Diamond looks great w/your Hentrc mid brown croc. I am sure you will bond with it sooner than you think. Couple that look w/a 9015 and you've got something good going on.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Cronos Water Ghost(Sub) now you can pre order one with an SW200 movement(or PT5000).









467.95US $ |Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel Sw200 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200 Meters Water Resistant - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> When it happened to me a dozen times last year it was because of the postman stealing my (and others') packages... what does the tracking at your local post system says?


Oh yeah I recall this! Did you get money back from Ali, or from the post office? Or was the response more like c'est la vie


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Oh yeah I recall this! Did you get money back from Ali, or from the post office? Or was the response more like c'est la vie


Most of the stuff I got refunded by AliEx (which is nice of them, and a pity for the sellers retrospectively...) From the post office I got nothing financially but they ended up firing the thief, good enough for me!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

699.95US $ |Pagani Ontwerp 2020 Nieuwe Heren Mechanische Horloges NH35A Automatische Horloge Mannen 100M Waterdicht Klok Man Gebogen Saffier Spiegel|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





Lol @ that price.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> Guys, I also like cooking, but could you please take this discussion elsewhere and return to watches? Thank you.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


guess for which activities i use my chronographs and diving bezels the most.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

spacecat said:


> guess for which activities i use my chronographs and diving bezels the most.


Watching dirty videos?


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

If you like big watches, the 46mm Cadisen royal oak is down to €17-25....


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

have you a link ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> have you a link ?


I did a quick search it's probably this one:








74.39US $ 76% OFF|Automatische Mannen Horloges Cadisen Ontwerp Rvs Business Mechanische Horloge Top Brand Luxe Fashion Horloges Voor Mannen 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





But the price is still 57 euro's yet it says it's lower in the title. But a few are sold out, I guess those were the cheap ones? No clue.

Edit: If you look in the top left corner, you see the cadisen logo. The ones sold out have a different logo it's probably this Benyar watch (the last listing in the link below.) 








73.3US $ |Cadisen Nieuwe 42Mm Mannen Horloges Mechanische Automatische NH35A Blauw Horloge Mannen 100M Waterdicht Merk Luxe Casual Bedrijvengids Horloge|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> have you a link ?


US $21.66 75％ Off | Automatic Men's Watches CADISEN DESIGN Stainless Steel Business Mechanical Watch Top Brand Luxury Fashion Watches For Men 2020








74.39US $ 76% OFF|Automatic Men's Watches CADISEN DESIGN Stainless Steel Business Mechanical Watch Top Brand Luxury Fashion Watches For Men 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Daaammmnnn...new heimdallr incoming.

Also got wind of phylida releasing aPT5000 seamaster soon with "a few upgrades"

If they mail that white dialed one, it'll be hard to resist. Please use black hands and indexes























Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

A recent purchase. Japanese Quartz they say. 41mm width. Changed original strap for a Maikes. Really like it and a lot of wrist time. Also purchase white color, and a variant in blue is on the way.









Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

They look very promising, but why no bracelet version with fitting links? 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Daaammmnnn...new heimdallr incoming.
> 
> Also got wind of phylida releasing aPT5000 seamaster soon with "a few upgrades"
> 
> ...


The white and blue look great and the mesh bracelet goes well too. Sea Ghost....I'm liking the name. Damn Heimdallr, I wish they'd sort their customer services out. I'd have half a dozen of their watches by now if there weren't so many complaints here about ordering and delivery problems.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

leastonh said:


> The white and blue look great and the mesh bracelet goes well too. Sea Ghost....I'm liking the name. Damn Heimdallr, I wish they'd sort their customer services out. I'd have half a dozen of their watches by now if there weren't so many complaints here about ordering and delivery problems.


Same...that's why I mention Phylida....I'm just guessing/hoping they are going to be sharing parts. One guy claimed the new Phylida seamaster will house the PT5000 for under $150.

I've been impressed with both my Phylida (at least the watch heads)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Same...that's why I mention Phylida....I'm just guessing/hoping they are going to be sharing parts. One guy claimed the new Phylida seamaster will house the PT5000 for under $150.
> 
> I've been impressed with both my Phylida (at least the watch heads)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I saw your review of the Aqua Terra homage. Really impressive watch.

I'd like to see more homages using something other than the NH35. The PT5000 is slimmer too, which will hopefully lead to one or two less chunky watches. If they can produce something for under $150 with half decent specs, I'd be interested in buying.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> Cronos Water Ghost(Sub) now you can pre order one with an SW200 movement(or PT5000).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


interesting. I have one Swiss Eta movement, runs 15 seconds fast a day. The SW200 is a clone, as is the PT5000. Out of my 10 or so NH35's, not one is so inaccurate. The Miyotas are great as well, and the high-beat 9000 series I have is like within a second a day.
Next high beat I think I will try may be the Cronos sub homage 
if it looks good, with the PT5000. Love my Cronos Water Ghost with the old Conan the Barbarian script and NH35 that loses 2 seconds a day!!!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

cadisen still over 50€ :/


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Alex_B. said:


> Watching dirty videos?


That's how the urban gentry charges their Seiko 5s. All my ali purchases have movements with manual hand winding or a mechaquartz.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi
Here is the steelDive sd 1969 ploprof homage. It comes with 2 straps ,orange and black, and with a tool... very poor. Big watch of course, but not si, on the wrist (18cm/7inch). Very happy with the quality, even if the bezel is a little woobly. Tested this moning in the waves of Barbara storm (windsurfing🤪), it's waterproof enough !


----------



## sscob1 (Aug 9, 2020)

*San Martin 38mm Diver Watch 6200. 
Just need a date window at Six O'Clock.*​


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This san martin looks amazing. Same with GMT will be a killer !


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> This san martin looks amazing. Same with GMT will be a killer !


Yes I would love to see a San Martin GMT!

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> interesting. I have one Swiss Eta movement, runs 15 seconds fast a day. The SW200 is a clone, as is the PT5000. Out of my 10 or so NH35's, not one is so inaccurate. The Miyotas are great as well, and the high-beat 9000 series I have is like within a second a day.
> Next high beat I think I will try may be the Cronos sub homage
> if it looks good, with the PT5000. Love my Cronos Water Ghost with the old Conan the Barbarian script and NH35 that loses 2 seconds a day!!!


Do you have a picture of yours? I have the Bronze Diver with the old logo


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

gav1230 said:


> Yes I would love to see a San Martin GMT!
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


They used to make a GMT with a similar case and sapphire bezel...looked amazing.

New GMT is coming out soon but I'm guessing it's the newer ceramic style, but who know.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> That's how the urban gentry charges their Seiko 5s. All my ali purchases have movements with manual hand winding or a mechaquartz.


Do you have any good example of a good handwiding watch? I really like handwinders I also have a feeling that handwinders live longer but I could be wrong there.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

anyone found a source on ali to buy seiko bezels for mods? Not the inserts, they seem easy to find but not so easy is the bezels.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> Do you have a picture of yours? I have the Bronze Diver with the old logo


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> View attachment 15511055


I have the no longer available San Martin version of this. Absolutely love it.









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Merkur has a chronograph with a salmon dial in the planning. This is just a draft in the pic, the real salmon will certainly look better. i have plenty of chronograph but non with a salmon dial. and imagine that salmon dial gains a bit of popularity and suddenly everyone of the usual suspects on ali pumping out watches with a salmon dials. what will you do, how to explain to the ministry of finance that you need more than only one watch with a salmon dial? We are domed.










__
http://instagr.am/p/CGnIo3Vl4Rl/


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Do you have any good example of a good handwiding watch? I really like handwinders I also have a feeling that handwinders live longer but I could be wrong there.


This was just a joke at the expense of a certain youtuber and his followers and about charging the power reserve with a wank as the automatic movement in these Seiko 5 or the beloved SKX doesn't allow handwinding. Anyway, the non handwinding could be seen also as a feature that helps with the longevity. Some argue (i know its a weasel word, but i am not the expert) that handwinding puts additional stress to the movement and is that an additional point where a movement or just the stem could fail. Like if you handwind often it puts stress on the stem seal and could compromise water resistance quicker.

I have my ali express watches not long enough to speak about their longevity. for some it doesn't look to promising. my steeldive and parnis divers developed issues with the bezel and how easy they are to turn. some show spots of rust on the bracelets, springbars, crowns after a few month in a tropical climate. Admit, i gave them a hard time, got them wet and under water quite often. My seiko SKX doesn't have any of that problems. sure its movement doesn't have hacking nor handwinding, the crystal is just hardlex but it can handle the elements better than the praised ali spec monsters, which are probably just good for desk diving and have a place there. i like ali watches for the price, that allows me to get a small herd of different watches at a budget.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The only longevity benefit handwind-only has that I can think of is that they run out of juice quicker if you’re not actively winding it every day, and you rotate watches. So the movement should have more ‘resting’ time. The more a watch ticks, the more the movement wears down.
But this is basically negligible imo. Though I would not use watch-winders for the above reason. I’m sure some will disagree.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> This was just a joke at the expense of a certain youtuber and his followers and about charging the power reserve with a wank as the automatic movement in these Seiko 5 or the beloved SKX doesn't allow handwinding. Anyway, the non handwinding could be seen also as a feature that helps with the longevity. Some argue (i know its a weasel word, but i am not the expert) that handwinding puts additional stress to the movement and is that an additional point where a movement or just the stem could fail. Like if you handwind often it puts stress on the stem seal and could compromise water resistance quicker.
> 
> I have my ali express watches not long enough to speak about their longevity. for some it doesn't look to promising. my steeldive and parnis divers developed issues with the bezel and how easy they are to turn. some show spots of rust on the bracelets, springbars, crowns after a few month in a tropical climate. Admit, i gave them a hard time, got them wet and under water quite often. My seiko SKX doesn't have any of that problems. sure its movement doesn't have hacking nor handwinding, the crystal is just hardlex but it can handle the elements better than the praised ali spec monsters, which are probably just good for desk diving and have a place there. i like ali watches for the price, that allows me to get a small herd of different watches at a budget.


Ah sorry I am still quite new to automatics and all that stuff. Though I never had to charge a automatic. You pick it up, you set the time and it already is moving. Also I don't want to wank with my watch on, the magnetic nipple clamps would interfere with the watch maybe.

Sounds to bad about the ali watches giving up after a few months. I live in the Netherlands though nothing tropical here..... I have bought some just to check it out, I'll wear them down into the ground. San Martin seems to be quite good quality, but only time will tell, and since we're talking about watches that is ironic.

But thanks for the explanation. If htese ali watches all die on me, I might shelf out and save up for one good one. But if I would wear a watch that's like 1k euro's, I doubt I'd like to wear it. Every time I scratch it, it will just give me grief.... I like cheap ali watches cause they are meant to be used.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> View attachment 15511055


Wow! That is the first time I saw one of those!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Merkur has a chronograph with a salmon dial in the planning. This is just a draft in the pic, the real salmon will certainly look better. i have plenty of chronograph but non with a salmon dial. and imagine that salmon dial gains a bit of popularity and suddenly everyone of the usual suspects on ali pumping out watches with a salmon dials. what will you do, how to explain to the ministry of finance that you need more than only one watch with a salmon dial? We are domed.
> 
> View attachment 15510998
> 
> ...


A tuna with salmon dial, would that be a thing?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the no longer available San Martin version of this. Absolutely love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the 007 seamaster pagani design thingie on it's way to you? I was looking at it, and I had a hard time staying away from it.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> Wow! That is the first time I saw one of those!


They are changing the Cronos script, so mine is now a collector's item!!!!😅


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> The only longevity benefit handwind-only has that I can think of is that they run out of juice quicker if you're not actively winding it every day, and you rotate watches. So the movement should have more 'resting' time. The more a watch ticks, the more the movement wears down.
> But this is basically negligible imo. Though I would not use watch-winders for the above reason. I'm sure some will disagree.


and the more the watch rests, the more the oils dry... and so on


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> The only longevity benefit handwind-only has that I can think of is that they run out of juice quicker if you're not actively winding it every day, and you rotate watches. So the movement should have more 'resting' time. The more a watch ticks, the more the movement wears down.
> But this is basically negligible imo. Though I would not use watch-winders for the above reason. I'm sure some will disagree.





konax said:


> and the more the watch rests, the more the oils dry... and so on











Should I Keep My Watches Running When I Don't Wear Them?


✓ Should I keep my watches running when I don't wear them? ✓ Fratello asked four (awesome) watchmakers to answer this reader's question ✓




www.fratellowatches.com




I found this article interesting. The conclusion is: That leaves us with 2 against 2, 'better to stop the watches when not worn' against 'it doesn't matter they need an overhaul anyway'. This reflects the fact that our reader mentioned that he heard conflicting information about it. But at least we have four well substantiated stories all with clear answers.

Certainly the last part of the question from our reader becomes quite clear. He's looking for an answer in order to help him keep his precious collection with longer service intervals. And that's quite clear, neither way - stopping or having the watches running on a watch winder - will result in longer service intervals. A regular watch needs a regular service every 3 to 5 years because of the lubricants ageing.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> They are changing the Cronos script, so mine is now a collector's item!!!!?


Haha cool! Cronos is a great brand,are you a member of the Cronos FB group? Maxi Mayers is really nice and gave me special treatment when I bought these watches from their Ebay Store.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Is the 007 seamaster pagani design thingie on it's way to you? I was looking at it, and I had a hard time staying away from it.


It is... But I'm just playing the waiting game now.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


> Haha cool! Cronos is a great brand,are you a member of the Cronos FB group? Maxi Mayers is really nice and gave me special treatment when I bought these watches from their Ebay Store.


hi, i think they had just 8 members when i joined that fb group. who else from here is there?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

no, no fb for me, thanks


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> It is... But I'm just playing the waiting game now.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Hope you have it in your hands soon! Would be curious to what you have to say about it. I'm really thinking I might get the white one with the pepsi thing for my dad. Would make a nice gift.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

StephenR said:


> We've been in lockdown and working solely from home since late March. In that time I received Cadisen Diamond, but haven't worn it too much, haven't really 'bonded' with it, but also haven't had an occasion for that style watch either.
> 
> Today I have my first face-to-face meeting in over seven months. So, after having to find my pants and shoes (only half joking), and give my hair a rough trim, I put the Cadisen on, I'm giving it this chance to 'wow' me, to impress me and bond. Let's see how it goes, I'll either come home with a new friend, or just a watch to be advertised on the Sales Corner...


Ok, Take 2, I've got four back-to-backs each in different locations, so plenty of time-checking required today.

The Cadisen didn't really impress me last time, but in happy to give him another chance, this time on the Maikes dark brown strap.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Should I Keep My Watches Running When I Don't Wear Them?
> 
> 
> ✓ Should I keep my watches running when I don't wear them? ✓ Fratello asked four (awesome) watchmakers to answer this reader's question ✓
> ...


Interesting article. I also think it's more a debate about whether you should let them rest vs it doesn't matter, rather than letting them rest actually being bad for the oils (unless perhaps you let it rest for months).

I subscribe to the watchmakers' thoughts and their analogy of a car engine.

Also, hi-beat wears down a movement a bit faster. If the theory was simply 'the oils have a ~5-10 year span before drying out and that's it' then I don't think that should matter.

Anyway, I do think it's basically negligible. But it's enough for me not to invest in winders.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

Vostok on aliexpress? 
US $50.4 |Vostok Komandirskie #431783 Mechanical hand winding wristwatch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Vostok on aliexpress?
> US $50.4 |Vostok Komandirskie #431783 Mechanical hand winding wristwatch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


No item description or feedback though.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> No item description or feedback though.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


New shop! I think we'll read some reviews soon enough


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Had quite an experience with the Heimdallr. 
I really like their engraving on the rehaut of their Submariner homage, that's why i've ordered one from their website. Made an order on 28.09. I could understand the lack of feedback till 10.10 cause of their freaking national holidays. But for 2 weeks now they keep on feeding me with some excuses not to send the watch - DHL problems, etc etc. Most of my mails got ignored. I'm really pissed off, cause i really want this freaking watch. I could issue a refund anytime via PayPal, so from this side I'm safe and covered. But damn, those [email protected] keep lying me and that drives me crazy. 
Damn, the San Martin guys did send me the watch via DHL in 3 days when my AliX package was lost. And those Heimdallr liars keep messing with me
Please avoid Heimdallr as much as you can. 
It's the first time i have such a messed up experience with a chinese seller.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I didn't realize people were clamoring for discontinued Citizen Promasters? If someone has this Sharkey, or a real Citizen NY008x/NY009x, is that crown a problem?

Somehow I doubt that Heimdallr ISO 6425 certifies these "Diver's" watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Anyway, I do think it's basically negligible. But it's enough for me not to invest in winders.


With the bulk of AliExpress automatic watches, the winder prices exceed the cost of the watches.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> They are changing the Cronos script, so mine is now a collector's item!!!!?





rlachcik said:


> View attachment 15511055


What type of lume is on your Cronos? Is it BGW9 or C3 ?


----------



## gav1230 (Oct 17, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I didn't realize people were clamoring for discontinued Citizen Promasters? If someone has this Sharkey, or a real Citizen NY008x/NY009x, is that crown a problem?
> 
> Somehow I doubt that Heimdallr ISO 6425 certifies these "Diver's" watches.
> 
> View attachment 15511767


I don't think the ISO terminology is legally protected in China. Same with "chronometer". Seagul and a bunch of other brands do the same thing

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

The new Pagani Design Seamaster NTTD homage just got here. PD first forage into a slightly premium tier. Around $125 and the seller sent both the steel and silicone strap. First impressions - definitely more premium

Positives

the lume is amazing. Steeldive/san martin quality
the bezel is 120 click and feels solid with no back play
the domed sapphire is lovely. Adds a unique look
The bracelet is where a lot of money went. Very similar to Omega planet ocean bracelet
The silicone strap is of high quality. The deployment clasp is premium.

Some negatives

the bezel has little grip. So it is hard to turn. Definitely won't turn while swimming or diving if you were considering taking this along
the end links hang a bit weirdly. A bit distracting
-clasp has a divers extension (useless) but no micro-adjustments. Thankfully they have half links so you can get a decent fit.
- No AR coating.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

US $125.99 73% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Top brand 2020 Men automatic watch Fashion 007 men mechanical watches Curved sapphire mirror Waterproof clock NH35|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress. Chat with the Store and they will send you both straps. Or you can use this coupon for $8 off (VGMNU09AAZNB)


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

That end link looks like a design fault?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Ale De Alis said:


> Vostok on aliexpress?
> US $50.4 |Vostok Komandirskie #431783 Mechanical hand winding wristwatch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


I think they are genuine. aliexpress is just a marketplace open for all kinds of sellers and Russians could join there too, sell their wares via a ali warehouse in Spain. Just like Amazon. this is the future of Ali and things like this will become more common.

there is an italian shop, selling Hamiltons and Montblanc Meisterstück, shipping from Italy.








889.75US $ |KHAKI FIELD MECHANICAL – HAMILTON – H76419931|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Pagani Design* is one of my favorite homage brand


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> I think they are genuine. aliexpress is just a marketplace open for all kinds of sellers and Russians could join there too, sell their wares via a ali warehouse in Spain. Just like Amazon. this is the future of Ali and things like this will become more common.
> 
> there is an italian shop, selling Hamiltons and Montblanc Meisterstück, shipping from Italy.
> 
> ...


They're also selling this.
￡166.45 | Watch only time Timex Q Reissue Men - TW2U611007U








US $214.98 |Watch only time Timex Q Reissue Men TW2U611007U|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Had quite an experience with the Heimdallr.
> I really like their engraving on the rehaut of their Submariner homage, that's why i've ordered one from their website. Made an order on 28.09. I could understand the lack of feedback till 10.10 cause of their freaking national holidays. But for 2 weeks now they keep on feeding me with some excuses not to send the watch - DHL problems, etc etc. Most of my mails got ignored. I'm really pissed off, cause i really want this freaking watch. I could issue a refund anytime via PayPal, so from this side I'm safe and covered. But damn, those [email protected] keep lying me and that drives me crazy.
> Damn, the San Martin guys did send me the watch via DHL in 3 days when my AliX package was lost. And those Heimdallr liars keep messing with me
> Please avoid Heimdallr as much as you can.
> It's the first time i have such a messed up experience with a chinese seller.


i think the website might be not really the official heimdallr but some drop shipper. they rely on someone else to do the shipping and have no control over it or have their items not in stock and have to get them from somewhere else first. 
that would explain the poor communication of the seller, they don't know exactly what its going on and when it is going to ship out. they just hope you have patience and live a bit in the past of surface & sea mail where shipping in 3 days around the globe wasn't a thing yet.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> They're also selling this.
> ￡166.45 | Watch only time Timex Q Reissue Men - TW2U611007U
> 
> 
> ...


 I know someone in this thread who would go for their timex pacman if they haven't it already. 
Prices seems normal, like on other places in Europe. With Ali coupons or codes on sales days you can get $ 10-15 discounts.









105.4US $ |watch Timex T80 x PAC MAN™ TW2U31900|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Ah sorry I am still quite new to automatics and all that stuff. Though I never had to charge a automatic. You pick it up, you set the time and it already is moving. Also I don't want to wank with my watch on, the magnetic nipple clamps would interfere with the watch maybe.
> 
> Sounds to bad about the ali watches giving up after a few months. I live in the Netherlands though nothing tropical here..... I have bought some just to check it out, I'll wear them down into the ground. San Martin seems to be quite good quality, but only time will tell, and since we're talking about watches that is ironic.
> 
> But thanks for the explanation. If htese ali watches all die on me, I might shelf out and save up for one good one. But if I would wear a watch that's like 1k euro's, I doubt I'd like to wear it. Every time I scratch it, it will just give me grief.... I like cheap ali watches cause they are meant to be used.


I've had some poor man's AliEx automatics (Winner, Bliger.. in the 20€ range) for more than 3 years and they're still working and keep good enough time.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I didn't realize people were clamoring for discontinued Citizen Promasters? If someone has this Sharkey, or a real Citizen NY008x/NY009x, is that crown a problem?
> 
> Somehow I doubt that Heimdallr ISO 6425 certifies these "Diver's" watches.
> 
> View attachment 15511767


Mine arrived a couple of days ago, after a 10 day journey from PRC and I have been wearing it almost continually since. I too was semi-sceptical about the crown placement, but I thought that I would take the plunge as the price is far from a bank-breaker and if it was a case of more hate than love, then an outward trip via ebay beckons.......

Anyway, the watch does wear very well and the crown is - for me - completely unobtrusive and does not impinge on my delicate arm flesh in any way: In fact, I'm getting to like it's position, plus I feel that the knurled finish of the crown is a knockout feature.

As we all know, there is no watch at _any_ price that does not possess a nit or three, likewise with this particular Heimy, the main bug is the finish of the bracelet, the actual satin brushing is next to flawless, however the edges are wickedly sharp against the wrist and will be getting some attention from a file very soon. The first thing that I looked for when the watch arrived was any misalignment, this was immediately spotted with a slightly off chapter ring, am I bovvered?? Nah.......

The watch itself is very well finished, with a mix of polished flanks and brushing and the dial styling/colour/finish works a treat, the real standout tho', is the lume, just make sure that you're wearing shades after charging it with a few secs of sun - it's totally wikkid and an eyeball melter.

Here are some hastliy grabbed photos:




























Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> I didn't realize people were clamoring for discontinued Citizen Promasters?
> 
> Somehow I doubt that Heimdallr ISO 6425 certifies these "Diver's" watches.


I rather like those, although a quick eBay search suggests you can get a Citizen for barely any more...

Do they claim ISO certification?

I've got a Heimdallr 6105 and 2 Steeldives and all have proved up to Scuba Diving duties, so I wouldn't worry about them from that respect, personally.

M


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Had quite an experience with the Heimdallr.
> I really like their engraving on the rehaut of their Submariner homage, that's why i've ordered one from their website. Made an order on 28.09. I could understand the lack of feedback till 10.10 cause of their freaking national holidays. But for 2 weeks now they keep on feeding me with some excuses not to send the watch - DHL problems, etc etc. Most of my mails got ignored. I'm really pissed off, cause i really want this freaking watch. I could issue a refund anytime via PayPal, so from this side I'm safe and covered. But damn, those [email protected] keep lying me and that drives me crazy.
> Damn, the San Martin guys did send me the watch via DHL in 3 days when my AliX package was lost. And those Heimdallr liars keep messing with me
> Please avoid Heimdallr as much as you can.
> It's the first time i have such a messed up experience with a chinese seller.


Did you order from the original site? I have teh same problem as you. I wanted to cancel my order because I changed my mind. But they won't sent it. It's on processing all the time.... It hasn't been sent at all.....


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

madmak said:


> Positives
> 
> the domed sapphire is lovely. Adds a unique look


Why ppl like doomed dial on divers? I have one San Martin diver with doomed sapphire, but I'm not impressed, its always more or less distorted dial. I Like much more flat dial.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> What type of lume is on your Cronos? Is it BGW9 or C3 ?


I believe the green is C3, right?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Why ppl like doomed dial on divers? I have one San Martin diver with doomed sapphire, but I'm not impressed, its always more or less distorted dial. I Like much more flat dial.


Flat with AR (like my San martin Sub) is 100% my favorite setup.

I do like a top hat sapphire though, I like the distortion at extreme angles.

Double dome with no AR is probably my least favorite, since it picks up reflections like crazy

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Should I Keep My Watches Running When I Don't Wear Them?
> 
> 
> ✓ Should I keep my watches running when I don't wear them? ✓ Fratello asked four (awesome) watchmakers to answer this reader's question ✓
> ...


Thanks for the link, that's a really interesting article!

I think I'm with the 'avoid winders' crowd. Synthetic lubricants apparently last longer than natural and it makes sense that they won't gum up or degrade in the same way or as quickly if a movement is left unused.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ragl said:


> Mine arrived a couple of days ago, after a 10 day journey from PRC and I have been wearing it almost continually since. I too was semi-sceptical about the crown placement, but I thought that I would take the plunge as the price is far from a bank-breaker and if it was a case of more hate than love, then an outward trip via ebay beckons.......
> 
> Anyway, the watch does wear very well and the crown is - for me - completely unobtrusive and does not impinge on my delicate arm flesh in any way: In fact, I'm getting to like it's position, plus I feel that the knurled finish of the crown is a knockout feature.


It made me chuckle to read this, and HoustonReal's concern over the crown placement. As a lefty who wears all watches on the right wrist I've had to get used to crowns and pushers in the 'wrong' position all my life 😋 Tut, right handed people are never happy and want it all their own way!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

leastonh said:


> It made me chuckle to read this, and HoustonReal's concern over the crown placement. As a lefty who wears all watches on the right wrist I've had to get used to crowns and pushers in the 'wrong' position all my life 😋 Tut, right handed people are never happy and want it all their own way!


Yep, us lefties are so very much diffo, but in a good way.........

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I'm left handed, but seeing a watch on a right wrist always sets my teeth on edge, let alone trying to wear one 

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> t with AR (like my San martin Sub) is 100% my favorite setup.





leastonh said:


> Thanks for the link, that's a really interesting article!
> 
> I think I'm with the 'avoid winders' crowd. Synthetic lubricants apparently last longer than natural and it makes sense that they won't gum up or degrade in the same way or as quickly if a movement is left unused.


I'm also in the avoid winders camp. This is the affordable watches forum after all, I highly doubt there's many watches with complications in the affordable range. I did actually stumble on that article when I was wondering about how to storage my watches. It was a good read. Glad some of you found it useful.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It made me chuckle to read this, and HoustonReal's concern over the crown placement. As a lefty who wears all watches on the right wrist I've had to get used to crowns and pushers in the 'wrong' position all my life 😋 Tut, right handed people are never happy and want it all their own way!





Ragl said:


> Yep, us lefties are so very much diffo, but in a good way.........
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


I'm also left handed and like to wear mine on the right wrist. Sometimes I switch to the left wrist though, it depends. The only thing I'm not a lefty in is computer mouses. I actually use my mouse with a right hand. I cannot even do this with a left hand. On the other hand I can only use chopsticks with my lefty.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Why ppl like doomed dial on divers? I have one San Martin diver with doomed sapphire, but I'm not impressed, its always more or less distorted dial. I Like much more flat dial.


Personally, I think domed crystals add more character and the distortion isn't an issue to me. I'll even go out on a limb and say I prefer acrylic to sapphire. That's not to say sapphire isn't superior in many ways, but it's just what I've found to love/enjoy on mine. My next build I'll be using a super domed acrylic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

snowman40 said:


> I'm left handed, but seeing a watch on a right wrist always sets my teeth on edge, let alone trying to wear one
> 
> M
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


Haha, you weirdo! How can you wear it on the left wrist?!?! That makes me so uncomfortable 😂


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Haha, you weirdo! How can you wear it on the left wrist?!?! That makes me so uncomfortable 😂


I find that watches wear really bad on the pc though. I'ts not that relaxing when typing, but I think the leather of my strap is too stiff.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I find that watches wear really bad on the pc though. I'ts not that relaxing when typing, but I think the leather of my strap is too stiff.


I use my mouse with the left hand, so wearing a watch on the left would be really uncomfortable. I'm still searching for a leather strap I can wear. There are a few on AliEx that look ok I might try. I love the look of leather, it's just not as comfortable as metal or the elastic straps I tend to use the most.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

do you try canvas strap maybe ,


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> do you try canvas strap maybe ,


Thanks I will try to look on aliexpress from a good canvas strap. I did order a rubber one and will see how that plays.



leastonh said:


> I use my mouse with the left hand, so wearing a watch on the left would be really uncomfortable. I'm still searching for a leather strap I can wear. There are a few on AliEx that look ok I might try. I love the look of leather, it's just not as comfortable as metal or the elastic straps I tend to use the most.


Hmm yeah leather looks nice, but rubber or canvas might be nice to try. I will check on aliexpress for a good canvas one. I'm gonna ask around.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Last week I wore a very cheap watch for a day. Ended up (reeeeaaally crap strap) with a very sore and inflamed wrist so had to put up with a few days of right hand wear. Used a G-Shock resin square and only fastened it the once and left it on for the duration including showers/bed/working because it was very hard to fasten the wrong way round.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> I believe the green is C3, right?
> View attachment 15512120


Yep C3


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Ragl said:


> Mine arrived a couple of days ago, after a 10 day journey from PRC and I have been wearing it almost continually since. I too was semi-sceptical about the crown placement, but I thought that I would take the plunge as the price is far from a bank-breaker and if it was a case of more hate than love, then an outward trip via ebay beckons.......
> 
> Anyway, the watch does wear very well and the crown is - for me - completely unobtrusive and does not impinge on my delicate arm flesh in any way: In fact, I'm getting to like it's position, plus I feel that the knurled finish of the crown is a knockout feature.
> 
> ...


Lucky you and everyone who can pull off orange dials. I tried, and it was an abject failure.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

leastonh said:


> Haha, you weirdo! How can you wear it on the left wrist?!?! That makes me so uncomfortable


Ha ha. Odd isn't it.

I guess I could get used to wearing a watch on my right wrist if I had to, but left just feels, well, right 

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

snowman40 said:


> I rather like those, although a quick eBay search suggests you can get a Citizen for barely any more...
> 
> *Do they claim ISO certification?*
> 
> ...


The text "*DIVER'S*" on a watch dial, means it conforms to ISO 6425 certification standards and testing procedures, and is suitable for scuba diving.









Diving watch - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

leastonh said:


> It made me chuckle to read this, and HoustonReal's concern over the crown placement. As a lefty who wears all watches on the right wrist I've had to get used to crowns and pushers in the 'wrong' position all my life 😋 Tut, right handed people are never happy and want it all their own way!


It wasn't just the placement of the crown at 8H, but also its length, texture, and lack of crown guards.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The text "*DIVER'S*" on a watch dial, means it conforms to ISO 6425 certification standards and testing procedures, and is suitable for scuba diving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is why I find it annoying when the Chinese do write that on their watches (cos we all know they ain't 6425 certified). Just like 'officially certified' and text like that.

The Ali package I ordered with status 'delivered' never did show up. Idk why but I get weird vibes from my local postal service people and I wouldn't be surprised if someone stole it. This was a large package. It wasn't really expensive but it's more a feeling of being ripped off by someone. Oh well.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Ragl said:


> Mine arrived a couple of days ago, after a 10 day journey from PRC and I have been wearing it almost continually since. I too was semi-sceptical about the crown placement, but I thought that I would take the plunge as the price is far from a bank-breaker and if it was a case of more hate than love, then an outward trip via ebay beckons.......
> 
> Anyway, the watch does wear very well and the crown is - for me - completely unobtrusive and does not impinge on my delicate arm flesh in any way: In fact, I'm getting to like it's position, plus I feel that the knurled finish of the crown is a knockout feature.
> 
> ...


Yep, it's an absolute stunner in orange. I was afraid the red second hand tip would seem an odd match (as opposed to the black, green, yellow dials, where you have a beautiful contrasting colour), but actually I think it looks really good.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Had quite an experience with the Heimdallr.
> I really like their engraving on the rehaut of their Submariner homage, that's why i've ordered one from their website. Made an order on 28.09. I could understand the lack of feedback till 10.10 cause of their freaking national holidays. But for 2 weeks now they keep on feeding me with some excuses not to send the watch - DHL problems, etc etc. Most of my mails got ignored. I'm really pissed off, cause i really want this freaking watch. I could issue a refund anytime via PayPal, so from this side I'm safe and covered. But damn, those [email protected] keep lying me and that drives me crazy.
> Damn, the San Martin guys did send me the watch via DHL in 3 days when my AliX package was lost. And those Heimdallr liars keep messing with me
> Please avoid Heimdallr as much as you can.
> It's the first time i have such a messed up experience with a chinese seller.


Are people who are complaining about Heimdallr customer service talking about Heimdallr.watch or about Heimdallrwatch.com? Two different sites. I get the impression the latter site is more official (whatever that means), as they show newer releases.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Are people who are complaining about Heimdallr customer service talking about Heimdallr.watch or about Heimdallrwatch.com? Two different sites. I get the impression the latter site is more official (whatever that means), as they show newer releases.


I thought they were one and the same. They both quote the same postal address and domain 'heimdallr.watch' in their contact email address.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> The text "*DIVER'S*" on a watch dial, means it conforms to ISO 6425 certification standards and testing procedures, and is suitable for scuba diving.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I figured you probably meant that after I posted, but I presume (like copyright and intellectual property rights), it's not something Chinese manufacturers respect (or even acknowledge in reality!). I'm pretty sure I've even seen photos of some watches with ISO certification marked on them and I doubt they've done the required testing.

Ultimately, the word "Diver's" only means anything if you acknowledge it and, personally, I wouldn't assume anything from the Chinese.

That said, diving in my 3 Steeldive/Heimdallr watches proved that, at least, they do have a decent amount of sealing - Still not sure I'd want to do any Saturation Diving in the North Sea in them 

M


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

"You get what you pay for" is not always true.

















Same photo, so I suppose the product is the same. But the price isn't!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani design finally got some sense and released a 40mm version of the hulk (and kermit) subs!









94.99US $ 81% OFF|2020 New Pagani Design 40mm Men's Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Stainless Steel Sapphire Nh35 Glass Men Watches Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Yay! Another sub homage.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Schaffelaer said:


> Yep, it's an absolute stunner in orange. I was afraid the red second hand tip would seem an odd match (as opposed to the black, green, yellow dials, where you have a beautiful contrasting colour), but actually I think it looks really good.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


It is very easy to come over all Ultra-WIS when considering any PRC watch - especially those on Ali - and hyper critique what is on offer and pick it to pieces. The reality, for myself anyway, is to just take some of them for what they are, very inexpensive, but nonetheless viable and wearable watches. Yes, there can be some glaring anomalies, but as long as said stylistic swervery is muted or almost invisible, then a certain wallet-friendly, wrist-watchery nirvana is achievable.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

oinofilo said:


> "You get what you pay for" is not always true.
> View attachment 15513624
> 
> View attachment 15513625
> ...


This is really common on Amazon too, with sellers using the pics from AliEx for watches and straps and adding a huge markup. Capitalism


----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

I got this from Ali Express....took almost 90 days to arrive, but I really like it


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> This is really common on Amazon too, with sellers using the pics from AliEx for watches and straps and adding a huge markup. Capitalism


It's a damn pain, I did complain to a website in my country about it. They gave me a free powerbank lol.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

stlwatchlvr said:


> I got this from Ali Express....took almost 90 days to arrive, but I really like it
> View attachment 15513747


I finally pulled the trigger on this...ive been searching for a panda racing chrono and this just hits all the keys for the right price, and for under $100. Hopefully i dont have to wait 90 days though!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jae Arr said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on this...ive been searching for a panda racing chrono and this just hits all the keys for the right place, and for under $100. Hopefully i dont have to wait 90 days though!


to give you a glimmer of hope, mine only took 22 days from order to arrival. it's all up to customs though. great watch though, I think it's one of those watches I could recommend to anyone not really into watches. it's a clean design, chrono is useful, enough water resistance for 99% of activities, reliable movement, and a decent bracelet....I got mine for like $63 which is just nuts.


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

oinofilo said:


> "You get what you pay for" is not always true.
> View attachment 15513624
> 
> View attachment 15513625
> ...


I bought a green one on Ali:


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Ale De Alis said:


> Vostok on aliexpress?
> US $50.4 |Vostok Komandirskie #431783 Mechanical hand winding wristwatch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


they dont deliver to my EU country
meranom: 40 bucks but oos Vostok Watch Komandirskie 431783


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

sscob1 said:


> View attachment 15510797
> 
> *San Martin 38mm Diver Watch 6200.
> Just need a date window at Six O'Clock.*​











237.6US $ 28% OFF|San Martin Men Watches 38mm Diver 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Vintage Watch 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Had quite an experience with the Heimdallr.
> I really like their engraving on the rehaut of their Submariner homage, that's why i've ordered one from their website. Made an order on 28.09. I could understand the lack of feedback till 10.10 cause of their freaking national holidays. But for 2 weeks now they keep on feeding me with some excuses not to send the watch - DHL problems, etc etc. Most of my mails got ignored. I'm really pissed off, cause i really want this freaking watch. I could issue a refund anytime via PayPal, so from this side I'm safe and covered. But damn, those [email protected] keep lying me and that drives me crazy.
> Damn, the San Martin guys did send me the watch via DHL in 3 days when my AliX package was lost. And those Heimdallr liars keep messing with me
> Please avoid Heimdallr as much as you can.
> It's the first time i have such a messed up experience with a chinese seller.


Welcome to the tribe. Ah, the sweet DHL stories and excuses - a truly never ending supply. Btw...don't take PayPal protection for granted, make sure you're not swindled to wait past resolution time when you open the dispute. I almost got burned once trying to be accommodating with Heimdallr...they were just running the clock.
For the record, this is Heimdallr.watch - and I was convinced THIS one is the official store. At least that's what they claim.

But we digress - this thread is dedicated to Aliexpress deals...and this is not about that topic.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ipse said:


> Welcome to the tribe. Ah, the sweet DHL stories and excuses - a truly never ending supply. Btw...don't take PayPal protection for granted, make sure you're not swindled to wait past resolution time when you open the dispute. I almost got burned once trying to be accommodating with Heimdallr...they were just running the clock.
> For the record, this is Heimdallr.watch - and I was convinced THIS one is the official store. At least that's what they claim.
> 
> But we digress - this thread is dedicated to Aliexpress deals...and this is not about that topic.


Still we should look out for each other right? Also I think we're a bit beyond aliexpress. We should just call it China watches at this point. However what is the paypal protection period, do you know? Heimdallr is also playing a weird game with me, I'm not so sure about them... Same site as you used by the way..


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

stlwatchlvr said:


> I got this from Ali Express....took almost 90 days to arrive, but I really like it
> View attachment 15513747


Got it a few weeks ago too. A pleasant surprise, as the finish is much better than what I actually expected. A real bargain for the price.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Variants just popped up








Proxima MM300 Men Vintage Diving Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Watch Blackdial


Specification of the productsModel No.: YZPXM-HSDial:ProximaDial lume: Swiss C3/BGW9 Super LuminovaCase material :SS color or IPS blackCase diameter:40mm(excluding crown)Case thickness :14.7mm (excluding sapphire glass)Lug width :20mmBand : Rubber band or SS bandBezel: Swiss C3 Super LuminovaG




www.proximawatches.com



























Case Materal : PVD Coated 316L Stainless Steel 
Case Diameter : 40 MM
Case Thickness :14 MM 
Lug width : 20MM
Lug-to-lug" 48mm
Lume : Swiss C3 Super-luminova
Bezel : Ceramic Bezel 
Glass : Domed Sapphire Glass with AR Coating
Movement : Japan NH35 
WR : 300M









Proxima PX1680 Date -DAY Men Vintage Diving Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Watch


Specification of the productsModel No.: PX1680Dial:Proxima Sunburst silver ,day-date dial Dial lume: Swiss C3 Super Luminova Case material :IPS black or 316L SSCase diameter:40mm(excluding crown) Case thickness :14.7mm (excluding sapphire bubble glass) Lug width :20mm Band :




www.proximawatches.com





























Shirryu:








WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com












































Shirryu Bronze SRP Turtle


Shirryu Bronze SRP Turtle: Case material : CuSn8 Bronze Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 44.2mm Height : 14.5mm (with glass) Lug to lug : 47mm Lug width : 22mm Strap : Leather strap with quick release pin bars Buckle : CuSn8 Bronze buckle Bezel : Bronze bezel insert with lume...




wrwatches.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

frogles said:


> 237.6US $ 28% OFF|San Martin Men Watches 38mm Diver 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Vintage Watch 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I've ordered one. There was a delay as they were swapping out the dials from "Submariner" script to "Automatic", but just got a notice today from the San Martin store that it is being shipped.
I have to say I have a thing for the retro dive watches without crown guards. I love the Cronos Omega homage, and will be getting a Borealis Cascais when they are done in December. This one also tickled my fancy.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> I've ordered one. There was a delay as they were swapping out the dials from "Submariner" script to "Automatic", but just got a notice today from the San Martin store that it is being shipped.
> I have to say I have a thing for the retro dive watches without crown guards. I love the Cronos Omega homage, and will be getting a Borealis Cascais when they are done in December. This one also tickled my fancy.


I look forward to seeing what people think of these once they have their hands on them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Dom M-436 quzrtz watch review. day, date, small second. ~17$ on ali


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Just published my review of the Steeldive SD1940 pilot watch.

Spoiler: Fantastic value, killer lume - almost great.






youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Update on my Heimdallr.watch struggles.

They did actually ship the watch a while ago, but nothing happened. Then it was picked up and it seems they did give me express shipping. I didn't really ask for that, but as they were delaying my shipment for a long time. I think after my complaint that it was taking a long time for them to ship it, that they did decide to express ship it.

Now if all is well, it should be on my doorstep the 27th with DHL express shipping. This express shipping ussually is more expensive I believe they ask 20$ for it. So I'm quite happy they decided to do that. As it took them two weeks to ship the damn thing, and only after I messaged they shipped it. So I guess they upgraded it so I would get it in time.

So +1 to Heimdallr.watch, I'll report back on my findings the 27th. Also I am still curious if my tuna will be 2019 version or 2020 version but I would just have to wait and see.... I don't even know the differences between the two, if anyone knows please help me check mine when it arrives.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Update on my Heimdallr.watch struggles.
> 
> They did actually ship the watch a while ago, but nothing happened. Then it was picked up and it seems they did give me express shipping. I didn't really ask for that, but as they were delaying my shipment for a long time. I think after my complaint that it was taking a long time for them to ship it, that they did decide to express ship it.
> 
> ...


After the drama you've had with the company I really hope the watch does arrive this time and that you love it! Fingers crossed it works out in your favour. I feel your frustration and probably wouldn't have been as patient and forgiving in your position


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> After the drama you've had with the company I really hope the watch does arrive this time and that you love it! Fingers crossed it works out in your favour. I feel your frustration and probably wouldn't have been as patient and forgiving in your position


Not threatening them with anything and just asking where it was did the trick. It's nice they decided to use express shipping even though I only asked when it would be shipped, and that I was waiting a long time. I think patience does sometimes pay. 

DHL Express shipping is quite fast, if they say 27th it probably will be around that time, even if it's 28th, I'd still have it quick. Mind you I was waiting 14 days for them to finaly post it, but the cheapest shipping option was I believe 30-60 days. They made me wait 20 days, that 10 days less than what I paid for.

So all in all I must say it's nice of them to do that. I'll post pics when I receive the watch, if it looks fine etc... I'll be a happy panda I think.  Would have to leave a positive review as well. As it is very nice of them to have done this.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Also are Steeldive and Addies dive the same? I think Addies has a nicer logo though.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Still we should look out for each other right? Also I think we're a bit beyond aliexpress. We should just call it China watches at this point. However what is the paypal protection period, do you know? Heimdallr is also playing a weird game with me, I'm not so sure about them... Same site as you used by the way..


I think PayPal US states 180 days to open a dispute, but interestingly enough, the CA site does not mention that. It used to be 45 days, so I never wait beyond that.
But that's not what I was warning about : you open a dispute, the seller begs you to wait (DHL and the Martians are conspiring against them, etc) and PayPal says "awesome, you reached an agreement, I'll close the dispute ". Ya'burnt. Can't re-open it, not for "item not received".
So stick to your guns if you go the dispute route.
With the huge delays created by the pandemic, you risk to screw an honest seller, but even if that's the case, you can make it right afterwards, whereas if YOU get screwed, it's "good night Irene".


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

> WR Watches
> 
> 
> At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.
> ...


Of course this had to pop up just after I bought the stainless steel one....oh boy, it's just gorgeous.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ipse said:


> I think PayPal US states 180 days to open a dispute, but interestingly enough, the CA site does not mention that. It used to be 45 days, so I never wait beyond that.
> But that's not what I was warning about : you open a dispute, the seller begs you to wait (DHL and the Martians are conspiring against them, etc) and PayPal says "awesome, you reached an agreement, I'll close the dispute ". Ya'burnt. Can't re-open it, not for "item not received".
> So stick to your guns if you go the dispute route.
> With the huge delays created by the pandemic, you risk to screw an honest seller, but even if that's the case, you can make it right afterwards, whereas if YOU get screwed, it's "good night Irene".


Supose so I did post a update post but Heimdallr.watch did actually ship mine and they upgraded the shipping to express shipping. So I got that for free. 

I did get hit by taxes though but I should have my watch this tuesday.


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)

My first Sea-Gull just arrived!!! Very nice watch!!! Thin and weightless.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Got notified the San Martin retro diver has shipped, they even sent me a pic of the tray of watches with replaced dials!!! This will be my first San Martin, I do have high expectations.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Seems like SM can't be beaten


Gedmis said:


> Dom M-436 quzrtz watch review. day, date, small second. ~17$ on ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sunon still, too bad

About shipping. Already had strange return from aX system, waited a bit and it went fine.

Phone users, with systèmes in others language than english:are u bothered by a language mixup when answering? (Phone providing 1st language)


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Of course this had to pop up just after I bought the stainless steel one....oh boy, it's just gorgeous.


If you described that watch, I'd say it sounds horrible, but I find myself very tempted! 

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

snowman40 said:


> If you described that watch, I'd say it sounds horrible, but I find myself very tempted!


Funny, I kept going back and forth between the two models and I noticed that some brilliant mind added a low horizon sun to the dial...needless to say that the Hokusai "Great wave off Kanagawa" tapestry didn't have it. I can't unsee the bloody thing now.
My SS Heimdallr doesn't have the unwelcome addition.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This san martin retro looks very interesting.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

rlachcik said:


> Got notified the San Martin retro diver has shipped, they even sent me a pic of the tray of watches with replaced dials!!! This will be my first San Martin, I do have high expectations.


This looks amazing! A bit pricey though at £185 😓. What movement does it have? Would you please post a few real photos when you get it?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Pics of the Merkur Double Tourbillon








Double Flying Tourbillon PIERRE PAULIN Genuine Mechanical Dress Luxury Mens Watch


Double Flying Tourbillon PIERRE PAULIN Genuine Mechanical Dress Luxury Mens Watch



www.merkurwatch.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

geokarbou said:


> This looks amazing! A bit pricey though at £185 😓. What movement does it have? Would you please post a few real photos when you get it?


Sure, but although it has shipped, I am not holding my breath. The delivery service to Canada from Aliexpress was ALWAYS very hit and miss. Now with Covid the wait times sometimes have been crazy. Having said that a PD chrono I ordered got here in under 3 weeks recently, which was really quick. The only good thing about the shipping is I do not get dinged for taxes and "handling fees" the way DHL and Fedex always nail me for.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Update on my Heimdallr.watch struggles.
> 
> They did actually ship the watch a while ago, but nothing happened. Then it was picked up and it seems they did give me express shipping. I didn't really ask for that, but as they were delaying my shipment for a long time. I think after my complaint that it was taking a long time for them to ship it, that they did decide to express ship it.
> 
> ...


After my complaint they shipped my Pro Dive (Citizen Fugu homage) 17 days from order, with DHL, I paid nothing for shipping, but 46€ for VAT and customs fees. Hope you are luckier.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> After my complaint they shipped my Pro Dive (Citizen Fugu homage) 17 days from order, with DHL, I paid nothing for shipping, but 46€ for VAT and customs fees. Hope you are luckier.


I had to pay 44.22 I chose the cheapest transport option in the hope I wouldn't get taxed, but just like you they sent it with express. Without me having paid for the express shipping.

So I was 1 euro and 88 cents luckier than you. I can get me a pack of biscuits for that. Rip.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> New Pics of the Merkur Double Tourbillon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda reminds me of this:


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just uploaded the latest review on my channel, for those who are interested.





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Szechuan said:


> I had to pay 44.22 I chose the cheapest transport option in the hope I wouldn't get taxed, but just like you they sent it with express. Without me having paid for the express shipping.
> 
> So I was 1 euro and 88 cents luckier than you. I can get me a pack of biscuits for that. Rip.


1.78EUR, less lucky 😎


----------



## marcin.lipinski3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Hello,I have problem with my Phylida tintin.Chrono hand just pop of and I don't know how to remove a mechanism from the case.Mayby someone can help me with this.









Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maxi Mayer posted this on the Cronos FB page today:

"Made some limited carbon fiber dial version. (Currently only got 8 pcs, maybe make more if more people want it)
Real carbon fiber, not just pattern. the carbon fiber was made by carbon line under high pression.
The bracelet changed to brushed."


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

frogles said:


> 1.78EUR, less lucky 😎


When the gift for calculations was given to people, I think they skipped me.  
Me and numbers is like woman and money, it never ends well.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

marcin.lipinski3 said:


> Hello,I have problem with my Phylida tintin.Chrono hand just pop of and I don't know how to remove a mechanism from the case.Mayby someone can help me with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Does this help? He takes out a mechanical movement, but I think it's the same for meca quartz watches. A meca quartz is stuck by the crown and the plastic ring around it.


----------



## marcin.lipinski3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Does this help? He takes out a mechanical movement, but I think it's the same for meca quartz watches. A meca quartz is stuck by the crown and the plastic ring around it.


Thanks but it's not it. I removed the crown but I think the pushers ar in the way to take it out and I don't know how to deal with that. This is also mechanical movement

Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

marcin.lipinski3 said:


> Thanks but it's not it. I removed the crown but I think the pushers ar in the way to take it out and I don't know how to deal with that. This is also mechanical movement
> 
> Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Maybe this one helps?





I'll stop for now, since I know nothing of it. Sorry  Hope someone else can help!


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

dbje said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have been reading up and I know a lot of you guys are sourcing Ali-Xpress for cheap/affordable watches, either homage watches or just something out of the ordinary but with an OK building quality.
> 
> ...


I have never purchased from AliXpres and I will probably never do, because you do not have to option of PayPal payment...I would rather pay a bit more on ebay for the same product, but if i don't receive the watch (or any other product), or it is damaged, i know i will get my money back. On Ali, the seller refounds you only if he wants it to, if not, that's it, while on Ebay, if you use PayPal, you cand enforce the seller to refound you.
But still, here are my two picks: both divers, both seiko nh35, both saphire, both full stainless steel, and both available on ebay as well.

1. This great value Submariner homage









199.97US $ 50% OFF|Chinese Air Force Automatic Watches Men Miyota Mechanical Wristwatches 43mm Military 100m Diver Watch Luminous Clock Homage 2022 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





2. This "special dial" Seiko tuna homage









155.48US $ 74% OFF|New Arrival 2021! Sd1975j Steeldive Kanagawa Dive Watch Full Luminous Surfing Dial 300m Water Resistant Nh35 Tuna Dive Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Cheers !


----------



## marcin.lipinski3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Waldo67 said:


> Got the hands reset on the Phylida TinTin and closed the case with no problems. Alignment is now much better, the 6 o'clock sub-dial is currently showing New York and Hong Kong time (but that will change after DST ends in the states next week, c'est la vie). Comparison of the factory alignment and reset alignment below - the 6 o'clock sub dial is off by 2 minutes but that's livable.
> View attachment 15508192
> 
> 
> After taking into account the sale time discounts and the partial refund from Ali, it ended up costing me $135 Aussie dollars (plus GST), less than 100 freedom US dollars, so I'm very happy now.


Can you tell me did you do it by yourself?

Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> When the gift for calculations was given to people, I think they skipped me.
> Me and numbers is like woman and money, it never ends well.


I'm still waiting for the biscuits! Chocolate, if you don't mind


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just uploaded the latest review on my channel, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice review. Looks like one to avoid, more money for no real benefit and serious design flaws. Oh well, I wanted the dark olive 007 style homage, guess I will have to wait for something else.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Nice review. Looks like one to avoid, more money for no real benefit and serious design flaws. Oh well, I wanted the dark olive 007 style homage, guess I will have to wait for something else.


I've not tried this one out, but I've had good experiences with Phylidas. So maybe this would be a good alternative.








119.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida Black Dial Pt5000 Miyota Automatic Watch Diver 200m 007 Nttd Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 20bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I do actually like the Pagani design. It's more expensive, but I don't think it's crap for that money. Heck fashion houses sell uglier watches for that price.


----------



## Ale De Alis (Jul 3, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just uploaded the latest review on my channel, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent review, thanks. 
I'm going to buy this watch if the price drops a bit.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I've not tried this one out, but I've had good experiences with Phylidas. So maybe this would be a good alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but it has a faux helium escape valve. I will stick to the vintage homages being put out by Cronos and San Martin for now I guess.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

marcin.lipinski3 said:


> Can you tell me did you do it by yourself?


Mine had the same issue, in addition to the hands being set incorrectly. Looks like QC issues in the Phylida factory - this one is because the tube of Chrono hand is the wrong size, it needs to be really tight on the pinion otherwise it doesn't reset to zero properly and will eventually come off, as happened here. Did you notice the reset being erratic depending on the position the Chrono hand was stopped at?

Before you do anything, make sure you lodge a claim with Ali and get a partial refund. I wouldn't recommend trying to fix this yourself unless you have some experience with opening cases and setting hands, otherwise get a watchmaker to do it.

These watches are loaded from the the top - the dial is too big to fit through the back of the case. The crystal and bezel are attached and come off as one unit. I had to use one of these (search for "watch bezel opener" on Ali)








I put the watch face down with the blades entering the join between the bezel and the case here:








Close the blades until the bezel starts to lift off the case and then you can get a case knife in there and the bezel should pop off. From the factory, the bezel is very tight on the case so it takes some effort to get off.

Once the bezel is off, you need to tighten the tube on the seconds hand using a pin vise. You have to do this very, very, very carefully; if you go too far it's extremely difficult to expand it out again - we're talking tolerances of less than 0.01mm at a time here (the chrono hand post is only 0.27mm). Close it a few degrees at a time and then check the fit - it needs to be a good tight fit on the post. Repeat as neccessary.

Once the hand is set, check the gasket underneath the bezel for any damage from the blades and replace it if neccessary. Do the usual dust and fingerprint check on the dial and put the bezel back on top of the case (check the alignment of Tachymeter). Do as tight a hand fitting as you can and then use a crystal press to close the case - there should be a satisfying pop


----------



## marcin.lipinski3 (Nov 17, 2017)

Thanks for advise.I thought it is open from the top but I wasn't sure. I'll just have to wait till my quarantine ands and I will take to a watchmaker because I don't have a proper tools to do this by me self.

Wysłane z mojego MI 9 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Heimdallr SKU PM-FUGU


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Well this is annoying.
As of today it's been 82 days since I ordered my Phylida Speedy Tintin.
The tracking status has not changed from "Despatched to OverSeas Postal Admin" since late Aug.
I talked to Phylida, and they said that if by Nov 3rd (i.e the 90-days mark) I still haven't received my watch, I can submit for a refund.
Soooo... how should I go about this? Just use AliExpress' built-in function? Any pitfall I should be aware of to make sure I'll get my refund?
I still prefer to have my watch instead of money back, but, oh well.
Thanks!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

An interesting new watch from Pagani Design.
A non scalloped bezel....wondering if it rotates at all?









US $94.73 80% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Top Brand 2020 New Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch 316 Stainless Steel Sapphire Glass Men Watches Reloj Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

thatmofo said:


> Well this is annoying.
> As of today it's been 82 days since I ordered my Phylida Speedy Tintin.
> The tracking status has not changed from "Despatched to OverSeas Postal Admin" since late Aug.
> I talked to Phylida, and they said that if by Nov 3rd (i.e the 90-days mark) I still haven't received my watch, I can submit for a refund.
> ...


Just go through the AliX dispute system - there'll be an option for purchase protection is running out but the parcel is not received. Make sure you put in a screenshot of the tracking showing it's not delivered, as well as a screenshot of the conversation with the seller and you should get a full refund.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Gray Aqua Terra, Sand blasted case








99.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm New Gray Aqua 100m Nh35a Automatic Watch Fashion Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





































New Proximas:








Proxima black dial SBBN015 NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster


Specification of the products Model No.: PX1682Dial:Proxima Sunburst dial Dial lume: Swiss C3 Super LuminovaCase material :Monoblock structure SS color or IPS blackCase diameter:47mm(excluding crown)Case thickness :14.4mm (excluding sapphire glass)Lug width :22mmBand : Rubber b




www.proximawatches.com












































proxima SBDX001 NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaste Wave Venom dial V2


Item Details Case Materal : 316L Stainless SteelCase Size: 44*15.8MMMovement: Japan NH35Dial: Super luminous C3Bezel : Fully Lumed Sapphire insert (C3)Glass : Double-arc sapphire glassBand : SS band WR:300M




www.proximawatches.com


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Thai style cooking. Catching the fish they farmed in some pond. In the end the even pumped all water out, to collect also the smallest fish, used to make some fermented fish sauce with it. Horrible stuff, basically rotten fish in a jar. Smells like it sounds, needs an acquired taste.
> The neighbours in the village came to help. right next to the pound they started a small fire and cooked some fish curry with the freshest ingredients one can imagine. everything made from scratch. good times.
> I think a dutch oven would have been perfect for this. good choice for some serious authentic Thai cooking. The wok is used for frying things, not when you want to boil something.
> 
> ...


That's really awesome - thank you for sharing!


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Waldo67 said:


> Just go through the AliX dispute system - there'll be an option for purchase protection is running out but the parcel is not received. Make sure you put in a screenshot of the tracking showing it's not delivered, as well as a screenshot of the conversation with the seller and you should get a full refund.


Thanks for your tip about the screenshots.

Well I guess it's back to finding another chronograph for me.
Anyone has any opnion on the Hruodland brand or this watch in particular? It's an ST19 chornograph.








420.0US $ |Sapphire crystal 41mm silver dial blue hand power reserve indicator ST1906 hand winding movement men's mechanical wrist watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

thatmofo said:


> Thanks for your tip about the screenshots.
> 
> Well I guess it's back to finding another chronograph for me.
> Anyone has any opnion on the Hruodland brand or this watch in particular? It's an ST19 chornograph.
> ...


Hruodland is pretty all right, some say that it is similar quality to San Martin.
Quite a few of their lineup are manufactured by LUGYOU/Cronos.
Not sure about this piece but the build quality looks great


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

thatmofo said:


> Thanks for your tip about the screenshots.
> 
> Well I guess it's back to finding another chronograph for me.
> Anyone has any opnion on the Hruodland brand or this watch in particular? It's an ST19 chornograph.
> ...


Supposedly from the same factory as San Martin, which means it should be pretty high quality. Though the price is also pretty high for an AliX ST19 watch. 41mm, power reserve, and that intricate dial does make it stand out from other ST19 watches.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Hruodland is pretty all right, some say that it is similar quality to San Martin.
> Quite a few of their lineup are manufactured by LUGYOU/Cronos.
> Not sure about this piece but the build quality looks great


Thanks.



john_marston said:


> Supposedly from the same factory as San Martin, which means it should be pretty high quality. Though the price is also pretty high for an AliX ST19 watch. 41mm, power reserve, and that intricate dial does make it stand out from other ST19 watches.


Yeah the price is a bit higher, but maybe worth it for the multi-layered dial.
Also, still cheaper than those Baltic chrono-also ST19 interior


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

chopy_ro said:


> I have never purchased from AliXpres and I will probably never do, because you do not have to option of PayPal payment...I would rather pay a bit more on ebay for the same product, but if i don't receive the watch (or any other product), or it is damaged, i know i will get my money back. On Ali, the seller refounds you only if he wants it to, if not, that's it, while on Ebay, if you use PayPal, you cand enforce the seller to refound you.
> But still, here are my two picks: both divers, both seiko nh35, both saphire, both full stainless steel, and both available on ebay as well.
> 
> 1. This great value Submariner homage
> ...


Actually, some sellers do offer Paypal. I bought some straps from Juelong last night and payed with Paypal. Also, Aliexpress determines the outcomes of disputes, not the sellers. Of course the sellers don't want to refund you! I have been fortunate and only ever disputed twice. Once for an item that was over 60 days (near the beginning of the pandemic) and this week for an item that never arrived. I think there was some funny business with the latter though and I'm dubious. If I ever felt like Aliexpress was being unjust in a dispute I would contact my credit card company as a last resort. I do prefer ebay though and find them more transparent. Paypal does have additional perks too, like free returns (for me anyway).


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> New Gray Aqua Terra, Sand blasted case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A lot of people have been complaining about Heimdallr deliveries and poor communication - don't know which one - there seem to several! I noticed when I clicked on the facebook link from the proximawatches.com website that it goes to a facebook page called facebook.com/heimdallrwatches

I have not used proximawatches before, but I see they carry much the same stock as WRwatches, which has a solid reputation. A couple of extra bucks might give more confidence and piece of mind.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

aquaterra homage are awesome but what is the best: Corgeut or Phylida ?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Well this is annoying.
> As of today it's been 82 days since I ordered my Phylida Speedy Tintin.
> The tracking status has not changed from "Despatched to OverSeas Postal Admin" since late Aug.
> I talked to Phylida, and they said that if by Nov 3rd (i.e the 90-days mark) I still haven't received my watch, I can submit for a refund.
> ...


wait till the 3rd of November. open dispute and ask for refund on the aliexpress page. add a screenshot of the message from the seller and you should have no issues to get your money back.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've not tried this one out, but I've had good experiences with Phylidas. So maybe this would be a good alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one has a faux helium escape valve. The good thing on the pagani is that they didn't bother with that at all and the white dial option looked very tempting until i saw your video.
The Phylidas description claims to have a domed crystal as well. The seconds hand on the Phyli looks much better than on the PD. but i really cannot stand those faux features that are just decorations to copy the look of the original. For me that "helium escape valve" is on par with those non functional printed subdials on $4 watches.


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

Hmm, interesting, i might consider AliExpress, then.
I have had two paypal disputes:

One for a Citizen Bullhead( the new one) wich i received defective and the seller refused to pay for the reparation costs, so i had to send it back. I've payed 80 euros for shipping(Romania to Canada), but PayPal refounds a maximum 30€ for shiping(for me). Still, it wasn't so bad, i've lost 50€, while the reparation would have been roughly 200€.

The second dispute, was for a Seagull 1963 wich hasn't arrived within three months....I've got my money back, bought another one, and one and a half month later, i'm receiving the first one ordered )
Now that one is for sale, i won't wear two of them )


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I like these Fleiger style watches for $112 Aud They also do a Auto with a NH-35 in type A or type B dial

Brand Name: escapement time
Band Length: 19cm
Style: SPORT
Movement: QUARTZ
Water Resistance Depth: 10Bar
Clasp Type: Buckle
Origin: CN(Origin)
Case Material: STAINLESS STEEL
Case Thickness: 11.5mm
Dial Window Material Type: Sapphire Crystal
Item Type: Quartz Wristwatches
Boxes & Cases Material: Paper
Band Material Type: Leather
Dial Diameter: 40mm
Band Width: 20mm


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

thatmofo said:


> Thanks for your tip about the screenshots.
> 
> Well I guess it's back to finding another chronograph for me.
> Anyone has any opnion on the Hruodland brand or this watch in particular? It's an ST19 chornograph.
> ...


Reminds me off the Seagull watch I used to own! Love all the gears in these column-wheel chronograph movements..


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

chopy_ro said:


> I have never purchased from AliXpres and I will probably never do, because you do not have to option of PayPal payment...I would rather pay a bit more on ebay for the same product, but if i don't receive the watch (or any other product), or it is damaged, i know i will get my money back. On Ali, the seller refounds you only if he wants it to, if not, that's it, while on Ebay, if you use PayPal, you cand enforce the seller to refound you.
> But still, here are my two picks: both divers, both seiko nh35, both saphire, both full stainless steel, and both available on ebay as well.
> 
> 1. This great value Submariner homage
> ...


I've just ordered one off those Steeldive subs and I love the nuclear lume! proper Swiss C3 See Pagani it can be done...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just ordered one off those Steeldive subs and I love the nuclear lume! proper Swiss C3 See Pagani it can be done...


If only the logo wasnt so ugly. Pagani design logo beats steeldive logo.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I like these Fleiger style watches for $112 Aud They also do a Auto with a NH-35 in type A or type B dial
> 
> Brand Name: escapement time
> Band Length: 19cm
> ...


They're both great watches. I love mine. 









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just ordered one off those Steeldive subs and I love the nuclear lume! proper Swiss C3 See Pagani it can be done...


Yeah, but you can't see a nice logo in the dark, but you can see a good lume.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

thatmofo said:


> Well this is annoying.
> As of today it's been 82 days since I ordered my Phylida Speedy Tintin.
> The tracking status has not changed from "Despatched to OverSeas Postal Admin" since late Aug.
> I talked to Phylida, and they said that if by Nov 3rd (i.e the 90-days mark) I still haven't received my watch, I can submit for a refund.
> ...


Make sure you use Aliexpress Dispute and don't do it privately with the seller! You will


No1VIPER said:


> They're both great watches. I love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one mate ill have a watch! pun intended lol I spoke to you on your YT channel today about Pagani should make their own design watches...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> They're both great watches. I love mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a Type B in my basket (using your affiliate link) and the buggers have put the price up by £1 since yesterday. The cheek!! 😋I'm wondering if the prices are being hiked ready for 11/11. Not that I'm cynical or anything.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm pretty psyched to try this bezel mod for my g shock


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I have a Type B in my basket (using your affiliate link) and the buggers have put the price up by £1 since yesterday. The cheek!! 😋I'm wondering if the prices are being hiked ready for 11/11. Not that I'm cynical or anything.


11/11 is a lie.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I like these Fleiger style watches for $112 Aud They also do a Auto with a NH-35 in type A or type B dial
> 
> Brand Name: escapement time
> Band Length: 19cm
> ...


They are pretty cool:


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Just got the Escapement Time (through No1Viper's affiliate link) after watching the review. Wasn't intending to get anything this morning while having breakfast, but that dial layout is just really legible. Probably the most legible chrono dial I've ever seen. And for $75, that just sealed the deal for me.

Anyway for you US-based buyers, how long did it take to get here? Obviously excited.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> 11/11 is a lie.


It's all about the coupons and finding sellers who haven't upped their pricing.
We got some great deals with coupons stacking the last time to the point we were discussing of it was a bug in the platform.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> It's all about the coupons and finding sellers who haven't upped their pricing.
> We got some great deals with coupons stacking the last time to the point we were discussing of it was a bug in the platform.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Let's cross our fingers and hope.


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just ordered one off those Steeldive subs and I love the nuclear lume! proper Swiss C3 See Pagani it can be done...


 When you'll receive it, can we see some pictures with the real thing ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, PayPal has a cost. When you choose it it certainly adds a bit to the price. This may explain why many sellers do not offer this service. Btw eBay is supposed to change for its own internal service (less expensive)


----------



## lemonjuice (Oct 27, 2020)

I damaged badly the aluminium bazel insert of this 39.5mm sterile dive watch. Does anyone know what are the exact dimensions of the aluminium bazel insert? I would like to replace it but don't have a digital caliper to measure it. 😟


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

lemonjuice said:


> View attachment 15520570
> 
> 
> I damaged badly the aluminium bazel insert of this 39.5mm sterile dive watch. Does anyone know what are the exact dimensions of the aluminium bazel insert? I would like to replace it but don't have a digital caliper to measure it. ?


you got it from ali, right? ask the seller, they might have bezel insert.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 15520619
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Don't get it wet! Or go outside on a humid day! or breathe on it! No QC on these things.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> An interesting new watch from Pagani Design.
> A non scalloped bezel....wondering if it rotates at all?
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch on the bezel. I wonder if there will be any texture at all.

It's really too bad they can up the spec to 200m (legit) WR. I would buy these all day long.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Don't get it wet! Or go outside on a humid day! or breathe on it! No QC on these things.


Appreciate the warning. Haven't tested it's water resistance - have you?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> 11/11 is a lie.


As mentioned already, and collecting coupons makes a difference. It's also about doing your homework and knowing the discounted price across other platforms and websites.

Many cash back websites also up their cash back to 15% for a short burst of time. This makes a bit difference and for me covers 10% import tax with another 5% saved.

But yes, there's many fake sales because of price jacking.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

craiger said:


> (legit) WR


They might be 200m by design, but not tested and certified. Just like 99% of microbrands out there.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> As mentioned already, and collecting coupons makes a difference. It's also about doing your homework and knowing the discounted price across other platforms and websites.
> 
> Many cash back websites also up their cash back to 15% for a short burst of time. This makes a bit difference and for me covers 10% import tax with another 5% saved.
> 
> ...


I see I never been great with coupons sometimes they wouldn't work at all for me. Or you have to invite friends, but everyone already uses aliexpress. Thanks for correcting me however, I will gladly see what happens on 11/11 I figure I'd best check here as you guys might cook some stuff up. At least I guess we'll inform each other here?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> Appreciate the warning. Haven't tested it's water resistance - have you?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Yes! I took a walk along the ocean. It was a slightly misty day.
The saphire fogged up.
Stopped working within a week.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

craiger said:


> Good catch on the bezel. I wonder if there will be any texture at all.
> 
> It's really too bad they can up the spec to 200m (legit) WR. I would buy these all day long.


It's smooth on the other images...no pip, no dive time hash marks...makes me think it's a fixed bezel....which would be weird.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> I see I never been great with coupons sometimes they wouldn't work at all for me. Or you have to invite friends, but everyone already uses aliexpress. Thanks for correcting me however, I will gladly see what happens on 11/11 I figure I'd best check here as you guys might cook some stuff up. At least I guess we'll inform each other here?


My advice is to try and get the Aliexpress red coupons, which aren't available yet, to go with white coupons and seller coupons. It's about stacking coupons.

Plus 15% from cash back websites, such as Topcash or Shopback, is nothing to sneeze at with a big purchase. Do these big purchases separate though, because if one item doesn't go smoothly, e.g. out of stock, your whole cash back might not be validated.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Yes! I took a walk along the ocean. It was a slightly misty day.
> The saphire fogged up.
> Stopped working within a week.


WOW! 

Okay, I'll remember that. Thanks!


Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Steeldive is asking for opinions








STEELDIVE 1975 Black Warrior NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watch


Share Steeldive 1975 Black Warrior 300m diver watch for men. Does anybody like it?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> They are pretty cool:


what is the lug-to-lug, please?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

looks nice


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

The energy lab is back. start a silly click marathon to get your coupons. Can be done in under 5-10 minutes to get 4 full red coupons. $10 of $100, $6 of $50, $3 of $20 and $1 of $10. the amount of coupon they hand out are limited, better be quick before they run out.

Those who don't know much about how the make the best out of coupons. check my post history. i posted a couple of How to do post back in august or July for one of the summer sales. you should definitely start to play the games in the app where you can collect coins as the coins can be later exchanged for coupons too.

Edit to add a shameless plug:
If you click the link you help me in the Energy lab to get a Mi band. Thank you.

Don't miss Energy Lab!
Play to get items for only US $0.01!


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNBFRtj



has to be done while you are on the cell phone as these games seems to be on the Ali app only.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Can someone explain how aliexpress coins work? I do order a lot on aliexpress but find I only have about 123 coins. But I have ordered a damn lot, I always use the website never the app. Do you only get coins when using the app?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> The energy lab is back. start a silly click marathon to get your coupons. Can be done in under 5-10 minutes to get 4 full red coupons. $10 of $100, $6 of $50, $3 of $20 and $1 of $10. the amount of coupon they hand out are limited, better be quick before they run out.
> 
> Those who don't know much about how the make the best out of coupons. check my post history. i posted a couple of How to do post back in august or July for one of the summer sales. you should definitely start to play the games in the app where you can collect coins as the coins can be later exchanged for coupons too.
> 
> ...


Gave you a click.

Also was able to get 10$ coupon a 5 a 3 and a 1 I think.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

48mm



frogles said:


> what is the lug-to-lug, please?


----------



## stlwatchlvr (Apr 10, 2020)

Jae Arr said:


> I finally pulled the trigger on this...ive been searching for a panda racing chrono and this just hits all the keys for the right price, and for under $100. Hopefully i dont have to wait 90 days though!


I think mine was complicated by ordering in April at the height of the lock downs. I'm sure it just sat in a warehouse for a month an a half. I got both the black and the white ones. I like them both. No anti-reflective coating though. It's something you notice. Other than that, it's a great deal.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Ok, Take 2, I've got four back-to-backs each in different locations, so plenty of time-checking required today.
> 
> The Cadisen didn't really impress me last time, but in happy to give him another chance, this time on the Maikes dark brown strap.


Well, I'm sad to say the Cadisen and I didn't really bond, which is a real shame because it has all the makings of a perfect work/dress watch.

So, I'm offering it up for sale. Straps changed a couple times, but only worn twice. If any Aussies want to avoid the crazy shipping delays we're still having down here, shoot me a message, maybe we can work something out.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

290.0US $ |Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel Carbon Fiber Dial Brushed Bracelet Ceramic 20bar Water Resistant - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Some new Skmei models ...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> Some new Skmei models ...


An open heart auto with moon phase complication for less than £30 is quite an achievement. I'd be interested in a review of that one


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Don't get it wet! Or go outside on a humid day! or breathe on it! No QC on these things.


JustOneMoreWatch Jody is still pushing it as the spec monster with that sapphire crystal on his recent top 10 video. and you are not the only one with a leaking Loreo.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> JustOneMoreWatch Jody is still pushing it as the spec monster with that sapphire crystal on his recent top 10 video. and you are not the only one with a leaking Loreo.


There was a period here some time ago where Loreo seemed to be as popular as PD or Parnis with WUS members. I saw Jody's video and almost took the plunge, but a number of posts here from people saying the quality was not particularly good put me off. I'd trust the great people here over influencers every time


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

leastonh said:


> There was a period here some time ago where Loreo seemed to be as popular as PD or Parnis with WUS members. I saw Jody's video and almost took the plunge, but a number of posts here from people saying the quality was not particularly good put me off. I'd trust the great people here over influencers every time


The only real thing holding Parnis back from being a rival to PD, are there clasps...they are HORRID. And they make no sense. PD is the real winner in the spec monster realm....really the only issues i encounter with their divers are the bezels having too much backplay, or just being a bit "wiggily", which is pretty much common for all these cheap chinese homages.

FWIW, i have a few Bliger's that ive taken in the shower with absolutely no issues.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Small update on my Heimdallr adventure - after writing the next ROUGH letter to their salesperson, the watch had been shipped next day via DHL. Had to pay round $20 of import duties, now the watch is with DHL, who is messing up the due delivery date and already late for 2 days by now


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

JustOneMoreWatch isn't very knowledgeable about AliX. I would also opt for something like a PD or Steeldive if you want better quality and better QC (without having to stretch the budget to a San Martin). Loreo is meh, imo


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin Preorders have finished








San Martin Bronze Diver SN078Q


San Martin Bronze Diver SN078Q: Case material : CuSn8 Bronze Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case size : 44mm Height : 15mm (with glass) Lug width : 24mm Lug to lug : 51mm Strap : Handcrafted leather strap (24x22mm) Buckle : CuSn8 Bronze Glass : Double domed sapphire crystal with AR coating...




wrwatches.com












































Specsheet:

*Case material : *CuSn8 Bronze 
*Case back : *316L Stainless steel
*Case size : *44mm
*Height : *15mm (with glass)
*Lug width : *24mm
*Lug to lug : *51mm
*Strap : *Handcrafted leather strap (24x22mm)
*Buckle : *CuSn8 Bronze 
*Glass : *Double domed sapphire crystal with AR coating
*Dial : *Fume textured dial in black / blue / green
*Lume : *Swiss BGW9 SuperLuminova
*Movement :* Shancheng PT5000 / Sellita SW200
*Crown : *Screw down crown
*Water resistance : *300m

Looks quite nice


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Small update on my Heimdallr adventure - after writing the next ROUGH letter to their salesperson, the watch had been shipped next day via DHL. Had to pay round $20 of import duties, now the watch is with DHL, who is messing up the due delivery date and already late for 2 days by now


Bad luck I had to pay 50$ dollars of import duties, I think. Not sure might be a bit less don't know euro to dollar conversion on top of my head. Anyway DHL also came 2 days late with me, just now I got it. I unpacked it and it looks great. I thought I'd regret the watch but I actually do like it a lot.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

spacecat said:


> JustOneMoreWatch Jody is still pushing it as the spec monster with that sapphire crystal on his recent top 10 video. and you are not the only one with a leaking Loreo.


I left a comment about how bad the Loreo is on that most recent video. What more can you do?


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Guys, do you know any decent GMT watches with CERAMIC PEPSI bezel? I know of Steinhart Pepsi, but it’s a little bit off the AliEx league All Paganis and Parnises Pepsi are supplied with aluminum bezels.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Guys, do you know any decent GMT watches with CERAMIC PEPSI bezel? I know of Steinhart Pepsi, but it's a little bit off the AliEx league All Paganis and Parnises Pepsi are supplied with aluminum bezels.


From what I've been told it's difficult and expensive to do red ceramic. So it's only really on the more expensive watches.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Guys, do you know any decent GMT watches with CERAMIC PEPSI bezel? I know of Steinhart Pepsi, but it's a little bit off the AliEx league All Paganis and Parnises Pepsi are supplied with aluminum bezels.


I just got this message from San Martin. Their GMT will finally be released in a week. Excited for this!

I can't really tell if it's aluminium or ceramic from the photo though. Guess we'll have to wait and see.









youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Jae Arr said:


> The only real thing holding Parnis back from being a rival to PD, are there clasps...they are HORRID. And they make no sense. PD is the real winner in the spec monster realm....really the only issues i encounter with their divers are the bezels having too much backplay, or just being a bit "wiggily", which is pretty much common for all these cheap chinese homages.
> 
> FWIW, i have a few Bliger's that ive taken in the shower with absolutely no issues.


What about the Guanqin? On paper it looks like a good deal, but I didn't notice anybody here having that subbie homage...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

So my Heimdallr tuna all black came, it's quite nice.... I'll post pics later. But that bezel is very stiff....
More like stuck, I had to dig in a nail in there and pull..... I don't think this is how it should be so I will message them.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Schaffelaer said:


> What about the Guanqin? On paper it looks like a good deal, but I didn't notice anybody here having that subbie homage...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


I believe "I like watches" channel reviewed one...or at least gave his opinion on it recently and something about it was just horrible...I can't remember. on paper, it was great, but something was an immediate red flag for Gary.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Schaffelaer said:


> What about the Guanqin? On paper it looks like a good deal, but I didn't notice anybody here having that subbie homage...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


JOMW reviewed it and it had two pretty glaring typos. One is it says cheronometer on the dial and the other is "since 8500" on the dial. Otherwise it was a well specd watch.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Gary actually likes the proportions of the Loreo and the specs.
Only thing he didn't like is that it failed the Hermann Test.

Loreo is pretty inconsistent, Some batches are Waterproof, some batches aren't.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Phylida Milgauss








89.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 39mm Automatic Mechanical Luxury Everyday Watch Lightning Bolt Hands 10bar Waterproof Black Dial 100m Wr - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Phylida Milgauss
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No white dial with green chapter ring?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Don't miss out these coupons. all you have to do is a daily login on the app and a few clicks.

on the start page lookout for the gameland. click it.
















Not much to see at the gameland, except lots of links to shops. look at the bottom left hand side. some icon say coupons. click it.










if done right you will see the following










as you can see, if you come back everyday for 6 days you will get that cool $15 discount of $100.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Don't miss out these coupons. all you have to do is a daily login on the app and a few clicks.
> 
> on the start page lookout for the gameland. click it.
> View attachment 15523656
> ...


Thank you so much brother!


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with this Steeldive pilot watch?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> Does anyone have experience with this Steeldive pilot watch?
> View attachment 15524248


I don't have experience with that particular version. But I do have this one.





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I don't have experience with that particular version. But I do have this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Overall looks the same except for the bracelet, which is what I like.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Velez84 said:


> Does anyone have experience with this Steeldive pilot watch?
> View attachment 15524248


Yes, I have that but the version with the leather strap.

Here's a review of it that I just published, hope it helps!






youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> No white dial with green chapter ring?


White and Sunburst Blue just popped up/








89.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 39mm Automatic Mechanical Luxury Everyday Watch Lightning Bolt Hands 10bar Waterproof White Orange Dial 100m Wr - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys, got in touch with San Martin regarding those GMT with ceramic(supposedly) bezel. I asked if they're really making it ceramic or gonna fool everyone as was with Pagani Design Pepsi.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Ummm... good one Seagull!!


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

Boderry has two new releases. The windmill looks interesting US $169.99 15% OFF|2020 New Boderry Watches Men's Skeleton Watches Automatic Mechanical Watch for Men Waterproof Relogio Masculino Windmill 72h|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Schaffelaer said:


> What about the Guanqin? On paper it looks like a good deal, but I didn't notice anybody here having that subbie homage...
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


I think it has a couple of major dial misprints. It's also only rated to 100M WR, so not really a diver.

*"SINCE 8500"*

and

*"CHERONOMETER"*










I own a couple of Guanqins, and they are good for the price. I would rather spend a few extra dollars and get a Steeldive. The lume will be much better, and I would trust the water resistance a bit more.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I think it has a couple of major dial misprints. It's also only rated to 100M WR, so not really a diver.
> 
> *"SINCE 850"*
> 
> ...


Same here. I own two Guanqin watches, a Nomos homage and a multi-complications one, the movements are fine, accurate, the dials are superb and the cases well finished, but they still have to prove they can make good waterproofing imho...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I think it has a couple of major dial misprints. It's also only rated to 100M WR, so not really a diver.
> 
> *"SINCE 850"*
> 
> ...


Very funny lol


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Maybe in the year 850 Guanqin was China's biggest producer of sundials...


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

Just got my Heimdallr Pilot Mark XI dial no date. The hands lined up quite nicely. Finish reminds me of my Stowa (sold). The strap isn't the best but it isn't bad either. It does have some quality issues with the caseback as 2 of the circles have deformities(?) on the inside. It didn't come with a case but a rectangular cardboard box and a strap changing tool.

Verdict? I might be getting another 1. I love it.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

taurnilf said:


> Just got my Heimdallr Pilot Mark XI dial no date. The hands lined up quite nicely. Finish reminds me of my Stowa (sold). The strap isn't the best but it isn't bad either. It does have some quality issues with the caseback as 2 of the circles have deformities(?) on the inside. It didn't come with a case but a rectangular cardboard box and a strap changing tool.
> 
> Verdict? I might be getting another 1. I love it.


Pics?

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## taurnilf (Sep 30, 2013)

kovy71 said:


> Pics?
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Just got this Corgeut Fifty Fathoms homage.
Not bad, 45mm, NH35 automatic movement (I will open the back to check if it is true), screw-down crown, mineral glass. Lug width is an unusual 23mm. The lume is weak but it's there. It comes with a synthetic blue (why blue ?) strap. The bezel action is awful with a lot of bounce-back and it makes a high pitched clicking sound. Well, you get what you pay for. But all in all, it is quite OK for the price, let's not be too picky.

Edit :
Just checked the movement, it is indeed a NH35a (with huge fingerprints on the rotor... 
This seller was the only one I found on Ali who had it either with 8215 or NH35.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> So my Heimdallr tuna all black came, it's quite nice.... I'll post pics later. But that bezel is very stiff....
> More like stuck, I had to dig in a nail in there and pull..... I don't think this is how it should be so I will message them.


Try running the watch under cold water while turning the bezel. Works for me when I get watches with stiff bezels. Seems to free them up.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

craiger said:


> Try running the watch under cold water while turning the bezel. Works for me when I get watches with stiff bezels. Seems to free them up.


Thanks for the advice, tried it. It's a bit better but it's so tight.... Damn I really like the watch but the bezel is useless. I just let it sit there at 12 now...


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Finally got my hands on one. Now I can see why this San Martin sub homage is so hyped. Absolutely outstanding quality for $200.









youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

WristWatching1989 said:


> Finally got my hands on one. Now I can see why this San Martin sub homage is so hyped. Absolutely outstanding quality for $200.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This yellowish lume is freaking me out. Gosh, wasn't that easy to make a white one, as on Tisell and Heimdallr? Than it's gonna be a no brainer for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> This yellowish lume is freaking me out. Gosh, wasn't that easy to make a white one, as on Tisell and Heimdallr? Than it's gonna be a no brainer for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was on the fence because of that too, but I decided to go for it anyway. I noticed it when I took it out of the box because I was comparing it to the Tisell I had prior.

I adjusted to it within 10 minutes though. Looking at it now, it looks fine. Weird how the mind works.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks for the advice, tried it. It's a bit better but it's so tight.... Damn I really like the watch but the bezel is useless. I just let it sit there at 12 now...


Try this:








How to use dental floss for stiff/stuck bezel?


I've seen a lot of posts referencing a method to loosen up a stiff bezel using floss but I haven't seen any say exactly how. Do you just try flossing under the bezel and what's the floss supposed to do exactly?




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

I saw the post about checking in to gameland every day for 6 days for the $15 off $100 coupon.

Any other singles day (11-11) prep?


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Well I'm astounded. I bought this for a laugh thinking how bad could a £20 Quartz Day Date homage be? How wrong was I?

Very well put together, signed crown, solid bracelet and endlinks, decent clasp and a nice looking dial. Yes it's quartz but it has the height and presence of an auto. I'm not one for the gems on the dial so will probably just give it to the wife but this is a £20 watch! My Seiko Quartz that cost 4 times as much is no where near the quality of this.

I don't know how they do it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

fyioska said:


> Well I'm astounded. I bought this for a laugh thinking how bad could a £20 Quartz Day Date homage be? How wrong was I?
> 
> Very well put together, signed crown, solid bracelet and endlinks, decent clasp and a nice looking dial. Yes it's quartz but it has the height and presence of an auto. I'm not one for the gems on the dial so will probably just give it to the wife but this is a £20 watch! My Seiko Quartz that cost 4 times as much is no where near the quality of this.
> 
> ...


That is great value for money.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> That is great value for money.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I actually came across your Datejust homage reviews while searching around. I have a BagelSport auto Day Date homage on the way too. Will see how that fairs against the Quartz. Great reviews!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

sarbmaster said:


> I saw the post about checking in to gameland every day for 6 days for the $15 off $100 coupon.
> 
> Any other singles day (11-11) prep?


Try growing that tree but it's ridiculous I am in the last phase now. 525 hours... I need to water it a lot and try to get it down to a few days.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

fyioska said:


> I actually came across your Datejust homage reviews while searching around. I have a BagelSport auto Day Date homage on the way too. Will see how that fairs against the Quartz. Great reviews!


You'll have to let us know what it's like. Thanks for watching the reviews too 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel. It's not an AliExpress one. But I think you guys will like it anyway.





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Has anyone bought this holuns? From the feedback pictures it looks nice.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> This yellowish lume is freaking me out. Gosh, wasn't that easy to make a white one, as on Tisell and Heimdallr? Than it's gonna be a no brainer for me.


It's the best 6 digit sub homage out there for me. They nailed the end links with version 3 but with that lume it's a no go. Impossible not to notice when numbers on the bezel insert are much whiter.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

You guys see any good dark brown leather NATO/Zulu straps? I don't mean coffee or tan or brown, I mean DARK brown. 

I see one on the OnTheLevel shop, I bought a black one from there which was fairly solid so I might get this. They're $10 which is a lot better than the $30+ ones with shipping you get from the Ukraine considering the $10 ones on Ali seem to be genuine leather. I really like a couple of the Eache natos I got there which are like a waxed lather but those are a medium brown.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel. It's not an AliExpress one. But I think you guys will like it anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is on my list for the 11.11. sale ( if i don't fall for another ST19 chronograph).
I like the classic look and that it is a bit of a smaller size. They were 155 euros (with coupons and include shipping) in the last summer sale. 
My biggest problem is that i cannot decide if i should get a white dial or the black dial version.
When it comes to that unique looking minute track on the inside dial - the Eterna Kontiki is a famous example for it. As i have already the Shanghai "Kopytiki" in black, maybe i should go with white on the Conqueror.

How good are the indices and the hands if i really take a close look with a loupe? this is something that spoils a bit the fun with my steeldives. Can you do a close up photo.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> This is on my list for the 11.11. sale ( if i don't fall for another ST19 chronograph).
> I like the classic look and that it is a bit of a smaller size. They were 155 euros (with coupons and include shipping) in the last summer sale.
> My biggest problem is that i cannot decide if i should get a white dial or the black dial version.
> When it comes to that unique looking minute track on the inside dial - the Eterna Kontiki is a famous example for it. As i have already the Shanghai "Kopytiki" in black, maybe i should go with white on the Conqueror.
> ...


I don't have a macro lens, so this is the best I can do.









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I don't have a macro lens, so this is the best I can do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. looks good. a lot of money for the watch went probably also in that domed sapphire crystal.

I bought one of these cheap lenses you can clip on in front of the lens on your mobile phone. a combined macro fisheye lens, $5. rather crap. would not buy again. Good enough to get an evidence photo of some speck of dust under the dial to file for a partial refund. but not good enough to show some impressive and beautiful details of a watch.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

A few photos of my Corgeut speedmaster. a Seiko VK mechaquartz movement inside. 
















I was a bit surprised, expected the blue colour to look more blue like in blue blue and not this darker shade of blue that sometimes look rather black than blue.

I have a 6.25 inch wrist. There are enough links to remove (pin system) so that it fits me. The endlinks are female and don't have that protruding fixed middle part that makes the lug lug distance even longer. Clasp is basic butterfly clasp, its good, nothing to complain.
















I put it on a Nato strap, but i think with my small wrist the bracelet will fit me better.









In this photo you can see, the difference between the blue on the watch and on the strap. that the watch doesn#t look really blue isn't a result of the light on the day i took the photo or your monitor calibration. it isn't a strong blue.

Here is it next to my Parnis watches. I think i have now enough mechaquartz chronographs. The case, the dial and the bracelet of the Corgeut is much more shiny. The case shape has more angles to reflect the light and so do the metallic subdials. i think this is a summer watch.









the Parnis are a bit smaller in diameter, but even with my small wrist the bigger size of the Corgeut was not an issue for me. ( the parnis explo 2 gmt wears bigger). The parnis have sapphire crystals, the Corgeut acrylic crystal. but its an domed crystal that makes it pretty.

One more thing to mention is the ali express store where i bought the watch. I got it in the Ohly Watch store. I paid under 50 euro for it and the seller took the time for a final quality control before shipping and sent me a photo.


















130.0US $ |Men Watch Sport 24 hours Multifunction Watches Top Brand Luxury Full Steel full chronograph Quartz Clock Men Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Could it really be a 40mm 6498-powered watch? 
US $71.04 52%OFF | 40mm no logo Enamel White dial Asian 6498 17 jewels Mechanical Hand Wind movement Men's Mechanical watches GR128-20








71.0US $ 50% OFF|41mm No Logo Enamel White Dial Asian 6498 17 Jewels Mechanical Hand Wind Movement Men's Mechanical Watches Gr128-20 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

that Corgeut chrono looks great! I like the dark blue. Good price too. Almost seems too cheap to be a good quality watch



konax said:


> Could it really be a 40mm 6498-powered watch?
> US $71.04 52%OFF | 40mm no logo Enamel White dial Asian 6498 17 jewels Mechanical Hand Wind movement Men's Mechanical watches GR128-20
> 
> 
> ...


If that 6498 clone is the same size as the real deal, this watch looks more like 41-42.

also not heard the best things of these Chinese clones


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> If that 6498 clone is the same size as the real deal, this watch looks more like 41-42.
> 
> also not heard the best things of these Chinese clones


6497 and 8 are 36mm - so a 40mm case would be possible, although that would be a first in Ali watches.
I had three of these movements, all worked okay till I started messing with them


----------



## yusry (Jan 7, 2018)

konax said:


> Could it really be a 40mm 6498-powered watch?
> US $71.04 52%OFF | 40mm no logo Enamel White dial Asian 6498 17 jewels Mechanical Hand Wind movement Men's Mechanical watches GR128-20
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the the 6497 version with a different dial in June. It is around 40-41mm (I think it was 40.6 or 40.8mm) according to my brother's calipers.

Dial was 36mm across, IIRC.

I had the movement completely stripped down, cleaned and oiled, and it has been working smoothly and perfectly since then.

The 6498 version is using a weird 6498 clone that is poorly designed according to some Internet reports, so I would avoid that.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

So whatever I do I cannot fix the tight bezel on the Heimdallr. The problem is the shroud. So I cannot get under the bezel with dental floss or whatever. 

They did offer that I sent it back for replacement, but then I will be hit with custom taxes again. That will be 44 euro if it's same like last time + shipping it back to they're adress in Europe will cost me 16 euro's. So 60 euro's to sent back a watch and get a replacement. That is not worth it I think. I can get a nice Pagani watch for 70. Or the escapement time flieger.

What would you do?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Sir Sean Connery has died. 

Great actor, great man. 
Impressive, if you think of the whole nato strap industry and the popularity of these straps, how much influence the acting of one man can have.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Fliegers were just aviation tools made by the Germans and also used by allies. But celebrating a war is rather odd.
> 
> anyway. San Martin released footage of their new GMT on YouTube. Hangzhou 6460..is that a good movement? Same as in the pagani? Not used to SM only offering a Chinese option


It looks nice but the fact that it is an unidirectional bezel is mildly disappointing.
That said, 28,800 BPH GMT in this range is quite novel for the market, glad to see somebody finally putting this movement to use.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Sir Sean Connery has died.
> 
> Great actor, great man.
> Impressive, if you think of the whole nato strap industry and the popularity of these straps, how much influence the acting of one man can have.


An icon here in Scotland.
R.I.P Sir Sean


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Was wearing the 39mm Nakzen Pagoda quartz today but not liking the brown strap. Colour is a bit too light imo, it goes much better with a darker brown strap. This one is a $12 strap from AE from Eache, currently going through Etsy to find a custom dark brown vintage strap with a short length.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

The seagull is still eating at me. It's a very expensive watch but it would make a nice collector's item.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> Was wearing the 39mm Nakzen Pagoda quartz today but not liking the brown strap. Colour is a bit too light imo, it goes much better with a darker brown strap. This one is a $12 strap from AE from Eache, currently going through Etsy to find a custom dark brown vintage strap with a short length.
> 
> View attachment 15526996


Looks good, White dial is much better than the blue one. I have the blue, but don't like it at all.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

DomAndra said:


> Was wearing the 39mm Nakzen Pagoda quartz today but not liking the brown strap. Colour is a bit too light imo, it goes much better with a darker brown strap. This one is a $12 strap from AE from Eache, currently going through Etsy to find a custom dark brown vintage strap with a short length.


Oil it a little, it should darken up. Coconut oil is the best for this.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> Was wearing the 39mm Nakzen Pagoda quartz today but not liking the brown strap. Colour is a bit too light imo, it goes much better with a darker brown strap. This one is a $12 strap from AE from Eache, currently going through Etsy to find a custom dark brown vintage strap with a short length.
> 
> View attachment 15526996


Beutiful watch. I have the same with blue hands. I've put it on a blue perlon strap, very light and versatile for the summer. However, it sounds like an Airbus taking off, soooo loud...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

103.85US $ |【Escapement Time】automatic NH38 Pilot Horloge Met Type B Of Type Een Zwarte Wijzerplaat En 42Mm Case waterdicht 300M|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





Not sure if this was shared already but guess whos back!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> 103.85US $ |【Escapement Time】automatic NH38 Pilot Horloge Met Type B Of Type Een Zwarte Wijzerplaat En 42Mm Case waterdicht 300M|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Cracking watch. Still loving mine.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Cracking watch. Still loving mine.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I got the B version. It's a great watch for that price. The lume is not like San Martin, but for that price... I think the watch does everything right. Maybe in the hands some blue instead of black, but it's a sort of black that sometimes looks a bit blue to me, so it's all good. I love it, but I find it a waste to have the A and B version I think. I'll just keep rocking the B-type.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

First reviews of the SM vintage sub homage appeared on Ali. Seems to be some problems with the bracelet.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

konax said:


> Oil it a little, it should darken up. Coconut oil is the best for this.


I tried mink oil which generally darkens but made no difference here. I think the reason is because if the Eache vintage strap is leather, it's some sort of waxed leather, it's smooth to the touch so it doesn't really absorb anything. It has no texture like my other leather straps either because of the surface coating or because it's fake leather.

I'm actually gonna go with one of these dark ones from Etsy which look promising and come with the option to get them in a shorter size, 3x the price but hopefully worth it.









Leather Watch Strap Watch Band Leather Watch Band Watch - Etsy Canada


This Watch Bands & Straps item by StrongHorseCraft has 687 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Ukraine. Listed on 07 Dec, 2022




www.etsy.com









__





This item is unavailable - Etsy


Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




www.etsy.com


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Has anyone picked up a Pagan Design 007 in brown? I am wondering how it looks in the flesh.









95.99US $ 84% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Men's Mechanical Wristwatches Luxury Automatic Watch For Men Luminous Diving Steel Watch Japan Nh35 Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

watchnut69 said:


> Has anyone picked up a Pagan Design 007? I am wondering how it looks in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ask @No1VIPER He made a video on it.


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Ask @No1VIPER He made a video on it.


I watched that, but it wasn't the brown one. Sorry should have been more specific.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> Has anyone bought this holuns? From the feedback pictures it looks nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but I just received the Holuns Day Date and am very impressed with the quality for what it cost. Better than watches I've paid 4 or 5 times more for.

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Here you go guys!
Ceramic Pepsi homage from San Martin. 
But:
1. No jubilee
2. No cyclops
3. Questionable movement
4. $400 price tag. Yes, red ceramics is expensive, but still. 
You need to seriously think before cashing out this amount of money.






Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> Here you go guys!
> Ceramic Pepsi homage from San Martin.
> But:
> 1. No jubilee
> ...


I've used Hangzhou 6460's in a couple of mods.
They're clones of the ETA 2836 with a few parts swapped over to turn the day complication into a GMT hand complication. The ones I've used have been amazingly well regulated out of the box (seriously, less than 1 SPD for each movement) and they're also surprisingly tough - I dropped one on a wooden floor and it still works perfectly well (a bare movement not even in a case). The only negatives I saw were very weak keyless works when removing the stem (blame the ETA designers for that one) and the seconds hand uses an annoyingly long post limiting 3rd party options. These things would only matter to a modder though, in a complete watch they shouldn't matter.

San Martin previously used the same movement in their vintage GMT.


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

fyioska said:


> Well I'm astounded. I bought this for a laugh thinking how bad could a £20 Quartz Day Date homage be? How wrong was I?
> 
> Very well put together, signed crown, solid bracelet and endlinks, decent clasp and a nice looking dial. Yes it's quartz but it has the height and presence of an auto. I'm not one for the gems on the dial so will probably just give it to the wife but this is a £20 watch! My Seiko Quartz that cost 4 times as much is no where near the quality of this.
> 
> I don't know how they do it.


I have had zero luck in locating this exact model. Perhaps you would be kind enough to provide a link?

Thanks!


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> Here you go guys!
> Ceramic Pepsi homage from San Martin.
> But:
> 1. No jubilee
> ...


Don't forget about the 120 clicks unidirectional bezel


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

watchnut69 said:


> Has anyone picked up a Pagan Design 007 in brown? I am wondering how it looks in the flesh.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I have it and like it for the most part. The domed sapphire is gorgeous and lume on my watch is uniform and strong. the bezel has backplay only when rotating. when it is stable at 12, there is no backplay.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

madmak said:


> View attachment 15527857
> 
> I have it and like it for the most part. The domed sapphire is gorgeous and lume on my watch is uniform and strong. the bezel has backplay only when rotating. when it is stable at 12, there is no backplay.
> View attachment 15527856


The lume on yours looks better than mine.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

leastonh said:


> I have a Type B in my basket (using your affiliate link) and the buggers have put the price up by £1 since yesterday. The cheek!! 😋I'm wondering if the prices are being hiked ready for 11/11. Not that I'm cynical or anything.


Prices have certainly gone up all across a lot of watches! SMH it like we will never know whats going on lol


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

chopy_ro said:


> When you'll receive it, can we see some pictures with the real thing ?


Sure will buddy!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

cuica said:


> They are pretty cool:


Great price awesome looking watch its a winner!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

konax said:


> Could it really be a 40mm 6498-powered watch?
> US $71.04 52%OFF | 40mm no logo Enamel White dial Asian 6498 17 jewels Mechanical Hand Wind movement Men's Mechanical watches GR128-20
> 
> 
> ...


I have never seen one under 44mm with that movement!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Sir Sean Connery has died.
> 
> Great actor, great man.
> Impressive, if you think of the whole nato strap industry and the popularity of these straps, how much influence the acting of one man can have.


RIP mate you are a legend!S


craiger said:


> Try running the watch under cold water while turning the bezel. Works for me when I get watches with stiff bezels. Seems to free them up.


Silicon spray! it will free up no problems!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Depends on the store but some are def like doubling the price right now. I guess a £4 discount on a £70 doesn’t look like a great deal. So how about it’s £120 now and you get a £54 discount!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> So whatever I do I cannot fix the tight bezel on the Heimdallr. The problem is the shroud. So I cannot get under the bezel with dental floss or whatever.
> 
> They did offer that I sent it back for replacement, but then I will be hit with custom taxes again. That will be 44 euro if it's same like last time + shipping it back to they're adress in Europe will cost me 16 euro's. So 60 euro's to sent back a watch and get a replacement. That is not worth it I think. I can get a nice Pagani watch for 70. Or the escapement time flieger.
> 
> What would you do?


I'd have to chalk it up to experience and spend the £60 on something else to offset the frustration.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> 103.85US $ |【Escapement Time】automatic NH38 Pilot Horloge Met Type B Of Type Een Zwarte Wijzerplaat En 42Mm Case waterdicht 300M|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I have one on order. Excited!!!!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Prices have certainly gone up all across a lot of watches! SMH it like we will never know whats going on lol


The Escapement Time Type B Flieger (say that after a few Guinness!!) ended up costing me £76 including delivery. It's not on sale during 11/11, so I went for it.

I'm a bit put off by the rise in prices with the likes of San Martin recently. Some of their newer models are getting a bit silly, such as the GMT mentioned above for $400.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> The Escapement Time Type B Flieger (say that after a few Guinness!!) ended up costing me £76 including delivery. It's not on sale during 11/11, so I went for it.
> 
> I'm a bit put off by the rise in prices with the likes of San Martin recently. Some of their newer models are getting a bit silly, such as the GMT mentioned above for $400.


Yeah they are getting up there now in price.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I'd have to chalk it up to experience and spend the £60 on something else to offset the frustration.


I think I just do that. Heimdallr is very friendly so far to set the mistake right. I'm on the fence, but I can get 40$ off on a watch. They will also add in a extra strap and sent me a tool to remove the shroud from the tuna so I can try and fix it.

Choices... Choices....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> The Escapement Time Type B Flieger (say that after a few Guinness!!) ended up costing me £76 including delivery. It's not on sale during 11/11, so I went for it.
> 
> I'm a bit put off by the rise in prices with the likes of San Martin recently. Some of their newer models are getting a bit silly, such as the GMT mentioned above for $400.


Once San Martin pushes beyond that 250-300$ I think it's no longer worth it. I mean they have beautiful watches for around that 200$ price. I can live with that, but double it and I'll just walk away.

I guess for them it wil be an exciting period as they'll have to wait and see who is interested in those watches. I'll pass however... And I must say the Escapement Time stays like a winner at that price....


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Once San Martin pushes beyond that 250-300$ I think it's no longer worth it. I mean they have beautiful watches for around that 200$ price. I can live with that, but double it and I'll just walk away.
> 
> I guess for them it wil be an exciting period as they'll have to wait and see who is interested in those watches. I'll pass however... And I must say the Escapement Time stays like a winner at that price....


It's good to see San Martin offering higher quality watches, even if that means higher prices. I was disappointed in the quality of their Sub homage. After all the hype, it was such a let-down when I had it in hand. Comparing it to their $400 titanium diver, it felt like the two watches came from different factories. The $400 diver was better in every aspect, and so it should be - considering the price difference. San Martin still offer great value for money at the higher price bracket. The higher prices translate into overall much better watches. It would be great to see more San Martin watches in the $350+ range.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

AlreadyLost said:


> It's good to see San Martin offering higher quality watches, even if that means higher prices. I was disappointed in the quality of their Sub homage. After all the hype, it was such a let-down when I had it in hand. Comparing it to their $400 titanium diver, it felt like the two watches came from different factories. The $400 diver was better in every aspect, and so it should be - considering the price difference. San Martin still offer great value for money at the higher price bracket. The higher prices translate into overall much better watches. It would be great to see more San Martin watches in the $350+ range.


I guess it depends where you live, how expensive it is to ship it back when something is wrong etc. For me it's not really worth it to sent a watch back, so I always find it a risk to put a lot of cash down for stuff from China. Not that I never do it, but it just doesn't sit so well with me.

Though I do agree with you. It is nice they do not just up the price but up the quality as well. That is nice!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

AlreadyLost said:


> It's good to see San Martin offering higher quality watches, even if that means higher prices. I was disappointed in the quality of their Sub homage. After all the hype, it was such a let-down when I had it in hand. Comparing it to their $400 titanium diver, it felt like the two watches came from different factories. The $400 diver was better in every aspect, and so it should be - considering the price difference. San Martin still offer great value for money at the higher price bracket. The higher prices translate into overall much better watches. It would be great to see more San Martin watches in the $350+ range.


Speaking of titanium divers. This isn't an AliExpress watch, but it might be of interest to some here.





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Speaking of titanium divers. This isn't an AliExpress watch, but it might be of interest to some here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice, just not into titanium I'm afraid. But it looks very nice for that price.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

AlreadyLost said:


> It's good to see San Martin offering higher quality watches, even if that means higher prices. I was disappointed in the quality of their Sub homage. After all the hype, it was such a let-down when I had it in hand. Comparing it to their $400 titanium diver, it felt like the two watches came from different factories. The $400 diver was better in every aspect, and so it should be - considering the price difference. San Martin still offer great value for money at the higher price bracket. The higher prices translate into overall much better watches. It would be great to see more San Martin watches in the $350+ range.


They have had a long spell of charging £150ish for some great watches and it worked well for them and us. However, as Szechuan said, what happens when they drop the ball on something related to QC or similar and you're faced with shipping it back to China for an exorbitant amount of money and then the inevitable customs duties and handling fees when it, or a replacement, is sent back to you?

To add to that...on a £150 watch from China or elsewhere I'm also budgeting for 20% customs duty plus £12 handling fee on top of the asking price. If San Martin start upping their game, that's great and I applaud their business model. However, adding 20% to a £400 watch from what I see as essentially just another Chinese AliEx related brand means I'll walk away and look to the likes of Phylida, Parnis, PD, Escapement Time and others instead for my homage and cheap watch fix 

This is the primary reason I won't buy from many of the microbrands, like Zelos. I adore their watches, but for the spec (NH35) and the extra cost of ordering from abroad, I'd have to add £100 to their already extremely high prices and hope there's no warranty problems. Too much of a gamble for me.

There's plenty of alternatives to San Martin out there and as good as their watches are, they aren't worth what looks to be a move toward a new, higher, pricing model.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Once San Martin pushes beyond that 250-300$ I think it's no longer worth it. I mean they have beautiful watches for around that 200$ price. I can live with that, but double it and I'll just walk away.
> 
> I guess for them it wil be an exciting period as they'll have to wait and see who is interested in those watches. I'll pass however... And I must say the Escapement Time stays like a winner at that price....


You can get a Steinhart GMT like new for the price of the new SanMartin GMT. To me, it's no comparison, Steinhart is better and it's not even close.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

Velez84 said:


> You can get a Steinhart GMT like new for the price of the new SanMartin GMT. To me, it's no comparison, Steinhart is better and it's not even close.


It's good to see a variety of opinions! Ultimately the market will decide if San Martin's venture into a higher price bracket works out for them. But the comparison with Steinhart is not fair. The cheapest 'pepsi' ceramic bezel Steinhart GMT is still a lot more expensive than the San Martin GMT. SKB watches already has the SM GMT for $368 (with their $10 discount) and it has the possibility of being cheaper on AliX during their 11.11 sale if you stack coupons. The Steinhart GMT is $250-$300 more expensive.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

san martin price is just too high for an homage watch...


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Don’t forget about the ceramic Pepsi insert, it seems like it’s really pretty complicated and expensive in production. 

I’m actually on the fence with this SM. I can glue the cyclops myself with the UV glue, and could live with oyster not jubilee. But I think I’ll wait the 11.11 and reviews 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

It's about value for money, do you get it from a watch? I paid under 200eur for SM'sCalatrava homage. Compared to my Paris and corgeut watches it's clearly better: better movt, better case, better crystal, better polishing better hands, better indices, better dial, better strap... Yes, everything better, also not a single flaw. 

But if they move above that 200eur range, what's the added value then? If it's not clear, there's no value, very simple. I'm a value buyer, don't care about originality or branding at all. Is SM getting brand value? It might be, might not.... Difficult to say I guess....

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

AlreadyLost said:


> It's good to see a variety of opinions! Ultimately the market will decide if San Martin's venture into a higher price bracket works out for them. But the comparison with Steinhart is not fair. The cheapest 'pepsi' ceramic bezel Steinhart GMT is still a lot more expensive than the San Martin GMT. SKB watches already has the SM GMT for $368 (with their $10 discount) and it has the possibility of being cheaper on AliX during their 11.11 sale if you stack coupons. The Steinhart GMT is $250-$300 more expensive.


That's true if you're set on a Pepsi GMT. If you just want a GMT watch, Steinhart all the way. ETA movement, more brand history, Swiss made, etc. No comparison on my book. But as you said, market will dictate success or fail of the SM GMT watch.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> That's true if you're set on a Pepsi GMT. If you just want a GMT watch, Steinhart all the way. ETA movement, more brand history, Swiss made, etc. No comparison on my book. But as you said, market will dictate success or fail of the SM GMT watch.


The problem with Steinhart is that is has the word Steinhart on the dial.






Steinhart in einem Satz (deutsche) | Beispielsätzen


Beispiele für die Verwendung der german Wort steinhart in einem Satz. Definitionen, Synonymen und Übersetzungen sind ebenfalls verfügbar.



www.foboko.com


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Whoa [email protected]@@@t! Well, screw you SM, you've just lost your ground guys!

C$ 850.50 | San Martin New Stainless Steel GMT Dive Men's Watches Retro Water Ghost 200m Waterproof Luxury Automatic Mechanical Male Watch








417.45US $ 31% OFF|San Martin New Stainless Steel Gmt Dive Men's Watches Retro Water Ghost 200m Waterproof Luxury Automatic Mechanical Male Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

alex_oz said:


> Whoa [email protected]@@@t! Well, screw you SM, you've just lost your ground guys!
> 
> C$ 850.50 | San Martin New Stainless Steel GMT Dive Men's Watches Retro Water Ghost 200m Waterproof Luxury Automatic Mechanical Male Watch
> 
> ...


Holy moly! £497.56 for a San Martin from AliEx. Never going to happen! Sense has gone out the window, clearly 

Haha, just seen virtually the same conversation happening on Reddit as here. I think SM have hurt themselves with this move.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Velez84 said:


> You can get a Steinhart GMT like new for the price of the new SanMartin GMT. To me, it's no comparison, Steinhart is better and it's not even close.





spacecat said:


> The problem with Steinhart is that is has the word Steinhart on the dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with this so much!!! I do have a Steinhart flieger and it's good because there's no Steinhart on the dial. Maybe it does not matter as much for English speakers, but I know some basic German, and I just don't like the word 'Steinhart.' It's lame like 'Rock solid' or 'rock hard.' That shouldn't be on a watch dial.... That should be something you tell your girlfriend or something.

I do love Heimdallr for just having that shark logo.


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

Still under $400 straight from them:









San Martin Diving Watch GMT Watch SN016-G


If you have any trouble checkout with your credit card on our store, please feel free to click this link to our linked Aliexpress store, thanks! Model: SN016-G(Custom logo not available) Movement: …




sanmartinwatches.com





Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I would also say £200 maybe £250 is the most I'd spend on an Ali watch. And at that sub-£250, I think you can get great (usually the best) value for your money. 

But why would I spend $400 on a SM when a Steinhart GMT is €510 (incl EU tax), and has that 'Swiss Made' with the real ETA, rather than Chinese made with a knockoff movement? 

North of £250, it makes more sense to look at Steinhart, Tissot, Glycine, etc.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Holy moly! £497.56 for a San Martin from AliEx. Never going to happen! Sense has gone out the window, clearly


Well I do believe that aliexpress is not they're core business of selling. They also sell watches in China that are not sold on ali. For example I had to get my Panerai homage with taobao it's just not on aliexpress. They are now making another Panerai homage and it won't launch on aliexpress again (it seems.)

China has a lot of people. So they probably just use aliexpress as a nice way to add some cash. Also I have noticed that the prices on aliexpress are a lot higher. For example a captain willard is about 200 dollars. But when I buy it on Taobao it's more like 145-150 dollar. But with taobao you get the damn shipping costs. If you live in China however that's a cheap watch as it comes with free shipping.

I do notice that on Taobao a lot of watches are a lot cheaper than they are on aliexpress. I would say San Martin is selling on the Chinese market a lot. While Pagani design might maybe be more geared towards the west, but this is a hunch I'm not even sure about this.

But I doubt San Martin only deals with the west.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I would also say £200 maybe £250 is the most I'd spend on an Ali watch. And at that sub-£250, I think you can get great (usually the best) value for your money.
> 
> But why would I spend $400 on a SM when a Steinhart GMT is €510 (incl EU tax), and has that 'Swiss Made' with the real ETA, rather than Chinese made with a knockoff movement?
> 
> North of £250, it makes more sense to look at Steinhart, Tissot, Glycine, etc.


I got a San Martin that was about 250 pounds. It was a Panerai homage I really like. To get it home I think I paid 270 pounds. But damn isin't it a looker? I guess it depends what your looking for and how bad you want a watch. A GMT with pepsi, I'd venture to say that that market is quite well filled. The one I bought I would say however is a bit more unique.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

pedro0223 said:


> Still under $400 straight from them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$399 + $26 shipping = £328.31. Add 20% for import duty = £393.97 plus £12 minimum handling fee for Royal Mail. Total: £405.97. They are having a laugh!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I would also say £200 maybe £250 is the most I'd spend on an Ali watch. And at that sub-£250, I think you can get great (usually the best) value for your money.
> 
> But why would I spend $400 on a SM when a Steinhart GMT is €510 (incl EU tax), and has that 'Swiss Made' with the real ETA, rather than Chinese made with a knockoff movement?
> 
> North of £250, it makes more sense to look at Steinhart, Tissot, Glycine, etc.


In a way your right but in a way I also think you aren't. I would imagine it's a lot cheaper to just get another Chinese movement, then having the ETA serviced. I love the NH35 watches because the movement is more or less a throwaway movement. A Steinhart ETA isin't throwaway anymore. Sadly.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> $399 + $26 shipping = £328.31. Add 20% for import duty = £393.97 plus £12 minimum handling fee for Royal Mail. Total: £405.97. They are having a laugh!


I do heavily believe that it's more geared towards the Chinese market. 





淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com




It's more like 240 euro to 216 pound there. Maybe a bit more like 250 euro or 224 pound. 
I would say that's still an okay price.

If you had a friend living in China it would be a blast.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Well I do believe that aliexpress is not they're core business of selling. They also sell watches in China that are not sold on ali. For example I had to get my Panerai homage with taobao it's just not on aliexpress. They are now making another Panerai homage and it won't launch on aliexpress again (it seems.)
> 
> China has a lot of people. So they probably just use aliexpress as a nice way to add some cash. Also I have noticed that the prices on aliexpress are a lot higher. For example a captain willard is about 200 dollars. But when I buy it on Taobao it's more like 145-150 dollar. But with taobao you get the damn shipping costs. If you live in China however that's a cheap watch as it comes with free shipping.
> 
> ...


As john_marston just said, there's an upper limit for how much I'd spend with AliEx on a watch...or any watch from a Chinese supplier, and I think £200 all in is it for me.

I'd also rather use AliEx for the safety aspect of spending my money directly with a Chinese company. Taobao and Alibaba are much cheaper, but having to use translation tools with Taobao is a pita and the warnings from people here about being absolutely 100% specific on what you're ordering from Alibaba and then negotiating with the supplier makes for too much work.

It's no drama for me to buy other brands from AliEx really. I love my San Martin, but it's not the end of the world to go for something else in future 😁


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> As john_marston just said, there's an upper limit for how much I'd spend with AliEx on a watch...or any watch from a Chinese supplier, and I think £200 all in is it for me.
> 
> I'd also rather use AliEx for the safety aspect of spending my money directly with a Chinese company. Taobao and Alibaba are much cheaper, but having to use translation tools with Taobao is a pita and the warnings from people here about being absolutely 100% specific on what you're ordering from Alibaba and then negotiating with the supplier makes for too much work.
> 
> It's no drama for me to buy other brands from AliEx really. I love my San Martin, but it's not the end of the world to go for something else in future ?


I do think they're just designing for the Chinese market a lot, and just sell to the western audience as an after thought. I also am not sure why taobao is cheaper. Does aliexpress take a large cut or is shipping inside the price already and does that make it more expensive? I'm not truly sure.

However just because this watch is being a bit more expensive, doesn't mean everything they'll create will become that price. We have to wait and see, they are trying to do something new at the moment. But who knows what more they have in the pipeline. Those vintage subs didn't seem to expensive.

And I do understand your reluctance in using agents etc. I only did it because I really wanted that San Martin.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I do think they're just designing for the Chinese market a lot, and just sell to the western audience as an after thought. I also am not sure why taobao is cheaper. Does aliexpress take a large cut or is shipping inside the price already and does that make it more expensive? I'm not truly sure.
> 
> However just because this watch is being a bit more expensive, doesn't mean everything they'll create will become that price. We have to wait and see, they are trying to do something new at the moment. But who knows what more they have in the pipeline. Those vintage subs didn't seem to expensive.
> 
> And I do understand your reluctance in using agents etc. I only did it because I really wanted that San Martin.


Yeah, we are probably small fry compared to what they sell within China.

San Martin prices seem to have been going up steadily for a while. I'm picking on them because they are arguably one of the best quality AliEx brands at the moment. But, it kind of defeats the object when you can buy a watch with a heritage brand and Swiss movement for the price they've set the new GMT homage at. It makes no sense, well to this old guy anyway! 😋

I spent a while looking at Alibaba earlier this year and just gave up trying to navigate the pitfalls. Taobao through Google translate is messy.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The SM GMT is $419 inc DHL at WR Watches. San Martin GMT

Too much for me, especially with that movement. I'd be looking at other brands for that price. Usually their unique watches command a premium price, not their homages. Unless of course they're using a low volume or uncommon material, such as meteorite.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> Whoa [email protected]@@@t! Well, screw you SM, you've just lost your ground guys!
> 
> C$ 850.50 | San Martin New Stainless Steel GMT Dive Men's Watches Retro Water Ghost 200m Waterproof Luxury Automatic Mechanical Male Watch
> 
> ...


That is how you create perceived "brand value" and have some flagship item in your store people will definitely talking about even if they don't buy this watch. 
This its makes their $200 watches looking like a pretty good deal.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Wanted to add a small review of my newly incoming Heimdallr the Submariner. It was quite a story to kick Heimdallr to ship the watch, which i already told in some of the previous posts.
Overall it's quite a mixed experience. The watch is really good. Engraved rehaut, not-white-but-I-would-say-quite-a-platinum-look of the numbers at the bezel, really white lume are making the watch itself really nice. But the bracelet has pins, and the clasp is a little bit cheap. And most annoying of all - the bracelet SELs had a really protruding center link, which, with addition to that the links of the bracelet are quite thick, gave a very "unpleasant" look for me. It seemed that the bracelet was not really attached to the SELs and the watch properly.
That's why the watch has been transferred to the jubillee bracelet from Parnis GMT. And Gosh, it looks nice now. I really like the look and the feel now.
Overall, i'd say the Heimdallr sub is on par or just a bit worse "bang for a buck" in comparison with SM Sub. Both have pros and cons. But Heimdallr cons are mostly in a stock bracelet, the watch itself looks really cool!
Some pics are below, pardon the fingerprints on the bezel lol


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Techme said:


> The SM GMT is $419 inc DHL at WR Watches. San Martin GMT
> 
> Too much for me, especially with that movement. I'd be looking at other brands for that price. Usually their unique watches command a premium price, not their homages. Unless of course they're using a low volume or uncommon material, such as meteorite.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


Congrats on your 1,000 posts!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Wanted to add a small review of my newly incoming Heimdallr the Submariner. It was quite a story to kick Heimdallr to ship the watch, which i already told in some of the previous posts.
> Overall it's quite a mixed experience. The watch is really good. Engraved rehaut, not-white-but-I-would-say-quite-a-platinum-look of the numbers at the bezel, really white lume are making the watch itself really nice. But the bracelet has pins, and the clasp is a little bit cheap. And most annoying of all - the bracelet SELs had a really protruding center link, which, with addition to that the links of the bracelet are quite thick, gave a very "unpleasant" look for me. It seemed that the bracelet was not really attached to the SELs and the watch properly.
> That's why the watch has been transferred to the jubillee bracelet from Parnis GMT. And Gosh, it looks nice now. I really like the look and the feel now.
> Overall, i'd say the Heimdallr sub is on par or just a bit worse "bang for a buck" in comparison with SM Sub. Both have pros and cons. But Heimdallr cons are mostly in a stock bracelet, the watch itself looks really cool!
> Some pics are below, pardon the fingerprints on the bezel lol


Looks awesome! I find that heimdallr has quite good service, at least they offered me a return. I thought a return would run me to expensive with customs etc.

I mean they have some good aftercare. But I also had problems getting them to ship. Not sure what's wrong over there.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

alex_oz said:


> Wanted to add a small review of my newly incoming Heimdallr the Submariner. It was quite a story to kick Heimdallr to ship the watch, which i already told in some of the previous posts.
> Overall it's quite a mixed experience. The watch is really good. Engraved rehaut, not-white-but-I-would-say-quite-a-platinum-look of the numbers at the bezel, really white lume are making the watch itself really nice. But the bracelet has pins, and the clasp is a little bit cheap. And most annoying of all - the bracelet SELs had a really protruding center link, which, with addition to that the links of the bracelet are quite thick, gave a very "unpleasant" look for me. It seemed that the bracelet was not really attached to the SELs and the watch properly.
> That's why the watch has been transferred to the jubillee bracelet from Parnis GMT. And Gosh, it looks nice now. I really like the look and the feel now.
> Overall, i'd say the Heimdallr sub is on par or just a bit worse "bang for a buck" in comparison with SM Sub. Both have pros and cons. But Heimdallr cons are mostly in a stock bracelet, the watch itself looks really cool!
> Some pics are below, pardon the fingerprints on the bezel lol


Fingerprints everywhere!! I really feel the need to take a cleaning cloth to your watch 🧐🙈🧻 <---closest thing I could find, sorry! 😂


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Fingerprints everywhere!! I really feel the need to take a cleaning cloth to your watch ??? <---closest thing I could find, sorry! ?


Fingerprints only bring trouble if your a criminal making a new crime scene.

Also we should be grateful you were able to find some with these second waves starting everywhere. In ths first wave I had to use paper kitchen towels for a bit. :'(


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Fingerprints only bring trouble if your a criminal making a new crime scene.
> 
> Also we should be grateful you were able to find some with these second waves starting everywhere. In ths first wave I had to use paper kitchen towels for a bit. :'(


Hahaha, I'm sorry Szechuan, but that made me laugh far too much....the new normal...


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Fingerprints everywhere!! I really feel the need to take a cleaning cloth to your watch  QUOTE]


Actually I don't care that much and those fingerprints pop up only at photos 
But thank you for your concern!)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

alex_oz said:


> Actually I don't care that much and those fingerprints pop up only at photos
> But thank you for your concern!)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem, we are a caring bunch here 

Just reminded me. One of the things my son does to wind me up is put a greasy fingerprint right in the middle of whatever watch I'm wearing at the time ?


----------



## Hoonnu (Jul 15, 2013)

And you know, the Chinese wouldn't care one little bit. Their plans are always designed for the long run, so English language consultants would be a dime a dozen, if that.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> In a way your right but in a way I also think you aren't. I would imagine it's a lot cheaper to just get another Chinese movement, then having the ETA serviced. I love the NH35 watches because the movement is more or less a throwaway movement. A Steinhart ETA isin't throwaway anymore. Sadly.


That doesn't really make sense in this case. 
The San Martin GMT has a Hangzhou 6460. It costs ~$130 loose. Then you probably gotta pay a watchmaker maybe $50 to replace it, or invest a fair chunk of time and a bit of money on tools to do it yourself. 
In the west, a full service is around $200.

I would much rather pay a couple hundred more for the Steinhart with ETA-2893-2 (which looking online costs ~$400 loose). And drop it off every ~10years for a service, and have something Swiss that can last a lifetime rather than a less reliable clone movement that you gotta dump and try to source a new one every x years.

And if you're a psychopath you could probably run the ETA to the ground and then put a Hangzhou in if you think that's more cost effective. There's no downside in initially having the ETA.

I DO definitely agree about the NH35 being great. Between 

$250 watch with NH35 where the money went to the case etc vs
$250 mechanical Swiss watch
The NH35 makes more long-term sense. Who cares about it being Swiss and reliable when it's not really cost effective to service/replace?

I also agree btw that you gotta buy what you like (in case of your Panerai homage). Sometimes the more 'sensible' brands at a price range simply don't have what you're looking for. The couple of Steeldives I got: I would've paid more if San Martin made those models, but they don't.


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Has anyone seen a Junkers homage in *quartz *that's *33-37mm? *I see some 40mm ones by I think Guanqin but nothing in a smaller size.

This is the design I'm going for but smaller, the more Bauhaus the better


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DomAndra said:


> Has anyone seen a Junkers homage in *quartz *that's *33-37mm? *I see some 40mm ones by I think Guanqin but nothing in a smaller size.
> 
> This is the design I'm going for but smaller, the more Bauhaus the better


This is the closest thing I've seen.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_ApG25r
Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like some of these dropshippers started bringing in the newer brands








599.94US $ |Bronze Carved Watches Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Starry Night Dial Luminous 200M Diver Watch Mens Relojes Para Hombre|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























Octopus offers some of the best-looking watches on Aliexpress but is admittedly rather pricey








US $299.97 50% OFF|Bronze 500M Diver Automatic Watch Men Japan NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch CuSn8 Titanium Watches Sapphire Clock Exhaust Valve 2020|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




































































With a functional Helium Valve










US $349.97 50% OFF|SW200 Automatic Mechanical Watch Men 200M Diver Watches Men Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock Relojes Para Hombre|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com











































Comes with an actual lumed sapphire bezel 

And of course Playshark Aquatimer








319.97US $ 50% OFF|Sports Automatic Watch Men 200m Diver Mechanical Wristwatch ST2130 Self Winding Movement Sapphire Bezel Luminous Clock New 2020|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





































38.5 mm Dress Watch with a thickness of 9mm








227.97US $ 50% OFF|Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Mens Watch St1812 Movement - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




















































With the best-looking movement in my opinion on Ali

Comes with a Black 28,800 bph ST-2130 Variant








174.97US $ 50% OFF|Shanghai Diamond Watch Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 38mm Dress Watches Men Stainless Steel Sapphire Luminous Clocks 2022|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like some of these dropshippers started bringing in the newer brands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just looking through this store now myself. Definitely some interesting pieces.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> This is the closest thing I've seen.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_ApG25r
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Found it for a bit cheaper listed here at $78 for what looks like the same Steeldive watch:









89.4US $ 70% OFF|Steeldive 8102 New Arrival Watch 2020 Hot Sale Mens Quartz Watches 50m Waterproof Leather Watches For Men Quartz C3 Luminous - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I dunno at 38mm though. I have a Casio MTP at 38mm which is fine but this watch has such a large dial that 38mm probably wears a bit big especially on a skinny wrist like mine. I think I'll stay on the lookout for something closer to 34-36mm in this size but maybe revisit this watch next year.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Back home after a long time and lots of things were waiting. Four watches and a number of straps. Two of the watches are on the expensive side for Ali, the steeldive bronze diver and the sugess panda chronograph. Both these have minor flaws. The buckle of the steeldive is supposedly the same material as the case but is not finished will. I don't really mind since as it forms patina it will probably give character to the watch. On the sugess though look those brown specs on the crown. I just used my finger to remove the blue protective coating so it's impossible to have scratched it. I also used a cotton bud with some pure alcohol heavier initially I thought it was glue residue, but didn't make a difference. I can't really tell if it is something stuck on our some type of defect. Have you seen anything like it?


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> Found it for a bit cheaper listed here at $78 for what looks like the same Steeldive watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch out, they tend to put different movements in there. It used to be a Rhonda, but sadly they changed that.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The prices on the Octopus watches are fanciful. Those prices can get you entry level Swiss or a high quality micro brand watch.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

it s true octopus price is too high, like new SM


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Techme said:


> The prices on the Octopus watches are fanciful. Those prices can get you entry level Swiss or a high quality micro brand watch.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


While I agree their prices are high especially when comparing to other brands who offer watches with similar specs (Proxima), 
but I contend that they can easily justify the price against entry level Swiss, Japanese or a 'High quality micro'.

An entry level Swiss would not be a diver at this price nor would it even have the same specs nor build quality.
No Japanese Watch would not have the sapphire bezel nor sapphire crystal at that price.

For a 'High-Quality' Micro, Octopus itself is a 'high-quality micro'.
But let's be real, other micros (From Zelos to Phoibos) would not have a Domed Sapphire Crystal nor a Fully-lumed Domed Sapphire 'Buoy' bezel at that price.
Even the Bronze piece has a working exhaust valve.

Octopus is looking to fill in a niche by making a FF homage that Reef Tiger never could.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I dunno, for watches on Ali X... 

After $230, I'll crack my neck, snort, but will still take a look. 
After $260, I'm like "Say wuuuuuut?" but will still take a look.
After $300, I'm like, "Pffft. Mafaga, U trippin'" but will still take a look.
Once it hits $350+ I'm like "N*a! Puhleeeze. GTFOH!" and will shoot the monitor.

I'll just add another $200 and go get me a 'proper brand' model, with an ETA or a Sellita inside.


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

DomAndra said:


> Found it for a bit cheaper listed here at $78 for what looks like the same Steeldive watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should try to buy at alibaba instead of aliexpress:





In Stock! Sd8102 Stainless Steel Case 5atm Waterproof Watch For Men And Women With Ronda Quartz Movement - Buy Waterproof Watch For Men And Women,Stainless Steel Case Watch,Watch With Quartz Movement Product on Alibaba.com


In Stock! Sd8102 Stainless Steel Case 5atm Waterproof Watch For Men And Women With Ronda Quartz Movement - Buy Waterproof Watch For Men And Women,Stainless Steel Case Watch,Watch With Quartz Movement Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com




or 





Sd8102 5atm Waterproof 316l Stainless Steel Case Japan Quartz Movement Small Dial 100% Genuine Leather Watch - Buy Genuine Leather Watch,Quartz Watch,316l Stainless Steel Case Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Sd8102 5atm Waterproof 316l Stainless Steel Case Japan Quartz Movement Small Dial 100% Genuine Leather Watch - Buy Genuine Leather Watch,Quartz Watch,316l Stainless Steel Case Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Whoa [email protected]@@@t! Well, screw you SM, you've just lost your ground guys!
> 
> C$ 850.50 | San Martin New Stainless Steel GMT Dive Men's Watches Retro Water Ghost 200m Waterproof Luxury Automatic Mechanical Male Watch
> 
> ...


That's not the official San Martin store. The official store has just announced their pricing

US $379.85 29% OFF|San Martin GMT Diver Luxury Sapphire Crystal Men Automatic Mechanical Watch 120 Clicks Pepsi Ceramic Bezel 20Bar Luminous Date| | - AliExpress

It's about $388 on the app before coupons, and after coupons, it should be around $350. Overall it's a good effort - the red/blue ceramic bezel isn't cheap to make. I just wish they had kept the glidelock style clasp from their ver.1 sub homage.

AFAIK Octopus makes good quality watches, although their prices are cheaper on taobao. Their NTTD homage is supposedly good.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Unavoidable angle distortion, parallax, etc -- I get all that.

But when the bezel is off by one click, I *don't* get that.
What kind of presentation is that? Why not take a moment to do it right?
What else might not have been done right/well as it could've been? 
What else did the maker overlook? Etc.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Unavoidable angle distortion, parallax, etc -- I get all that.
> 
> But when the bezel is off by one click, I *don't* get that.
> What kind of presentation is that? Why not take a moment to do it right?
> ...


That is why I don't splurge on a Yema or a Seiko or a Doxa or a Rolex


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

AlreadyLost said:


> That's not the official San Martin store. The official store has just announced their pricing
> 
> US $379.85 29% OFF|San Martin GMT Diver Luxury Sapphire Crystal Men Automatic Mechanical Watch 120 Clicks Pepsi Ceramic Bezel 20Bar Luminous Date| | - AliExpress
> 
> ...


San Martin should have made the watch Bidirectional though.
Not dissin' San Martin or nothin' but if Phylida could do it (Bidirectional bezel, Glidelock etc.) so can they.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I



leastonh said:


> I have one on order. Excited!!!!


I heard nothing but good things about them!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Today i purpose you a review about my *Alpha Daytona Chronograph*


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> While I agree their prices are high especially when comparing to other brands who offer watches with similar specs (Proxima),
> but I contend that they can easily justify the price against entry level Swiss, Japanese or a 'High quality micro'.
> 
> An entry level Swiss would not be a diver at this price nor would it even have the same specs nor build quality.
> ...


I don't mind the bronze watch, but without the gimmicky, useless HEV. The FF homage is 44mm and looks like a clock on the model.

Why not kill two birds with one stone with a Borealis Sea Storm V2 Bronze.

I have the stainless version which is outstanding. It only has an NH35, but all the money goes into the case.

And if you don't like it, the Borealis will have decent resale. Not so sure about the Octopus.
















Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin should have made the watch Bidirectional though.
> Not dissin' San Martin or nothin' but if Phylida could do it (Bidirectional bezel, Glidelock etc.) so can they.


I think a bulk of their cost went to the ceramic bezel and movement, so I'm not too fussed about the unidirectional bezel. It would have been nice to have though.

Even Swiss-made GMTs by Squale, Steinhart & Davosa don't come with bidirectional bezels. Those are 2-4 times more expensive, so I guess I wasn't expecting it from San Martin either.

Here's hoping for a V2 with those extras included.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin should have made the watch Bidirectional though.
> Not dissin' San Martin or nothin' but if Phylida could do it (Bidirectional bezel, Glidelock etc.) so can they.


Exactly. I'm still loving my Phylida GMT.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9206 sweeping hand chronograph ~18$ on ali.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

While we are praising San Martin: Is their Nautilus homage the best one so far, or is there something else better?
Reviews on YouTube seem mostly favorable.








275.31US $ 31% OFF|San Martin Diver Luxury Business Watch Sapphire Retro Classic Stainless Steel Men Automatic Mechanical Watches 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

thatmofo said:


> While we are praising San Martin: Is their Nautilus homage the best one so far, or is there something else better?
> Reviews on YouTube seem mostly favorable.
> 
> 
> ...


Def the best one on Ali! And I like that it's not a complete knockoff (like Didun/Peter Lee), due to the round bezel.

Even outside of Ali, not many Nautilus/Genta-looking watches that can compete. 
I would say this is a great watch for the price, though it's rather different








Amazon.com: Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Quartz Watch with i.n.o.x. Analogue Quartz Stainless Steel 241724.1 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Victorinox Swiss Army Men's Quartz Watch with i.n.o.x. Analogue Quartz Stainless Steel 241724.1 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com





This one looks very good too








Navy Blue


SPECIFICATION Movement : Miyota 24 Jewels Self-winding Automatic with DateCase : 316L Stainless steel Dimension : Diameter 40mm / Thickness 9.5mm Band : 21mm Stainless Steel BraceletWater Resistance : 5 ATMWeight : 90g USER MANUAL




www.deutsche-uhrenfabrik.de


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I stumbled upon this and thought it was interesting. What do you guys think?








US $199.97 50% OFF|Mens Automatic Watches Retro Pilot NH35A Mechanical Self Winding Mens Watch Military 100M Diver Watches Sapphire Luminous 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## ObiWonWD40 (Apr 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I stumbled upon this and thought it was interesting. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look of this watch, the spec looks fine, but my reservation is that IMHO the price is way too strong! At around 50% of the price I would see it as being a good deal, but at that price my reaction is Nice Watch, Move On!

Best regards
Jim


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ObiWonWD40 said:


> I like the look of this watch, the spec looks fine, but my reservation is that IMHO the price is way too strong! At around 50% of the price I would see it as being a good deal, but at that price my reaction is Nice Watch, Move On!
> 
> Best regards
> Jim


I'm kinda with you on the price. I've got it in my cart at the moment. I want to see how much of a discount I can get with all the coupons during the sale.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I stumbled upon this and thought it was interesting. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My feeling back in page 1007:



thatmofo said:


> I was so happy to find an affordable version of the Hamilton W10.
> 
> Except... the OG is
> 33mm x 36mm x 10mm.
> ...


It's humongous and totally wrong for that particular case shape.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

This looks good:








This does NOT look good:


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Too big for your wrist friend


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> Too big for your wrist friend


I do have Reef Tiger Fifty Fathoms homage, that's even bigger though 








283.04US $ 42% OFF|Reef Tiger/rt Sport Watches For Men Nylon Strap Automatic Super Luminous Steel Dive Watch With Date Rga3035 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I stumbled upon this and thought it was interesting. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you can find this cheaper on alibaba 





Rts Stock Drop Ship Luxury 10atm Dome Sapphire Glass Classical 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale - Buy 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch,Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale,316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale Product on Alibaba.com


Rts Stock Drop Ship Luxury 10atm Dome Sapphire Glass Classical 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale - Buy 316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch,Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale,316l Stainless Steel Pilot Nh35 Sport Luminous Watch For Sale Product...



www.alibaba.com





or if you wanna start adventures with taobao shopping





淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com





but as some other pointed it out it is unproportional thick.

oddly enough, you can also buy the real deal on ali US $879.92 |KHAKI FIELD MECHANICAL - HAMILTON - H76419931|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I do have Reef Tiger Fifty Fathoms homage, that's even bigger though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a dive watch, so bigger is expected, and manageable! Fyi the Steeldive Ploprof is 56 mm wide 










The pilot referenced above on the other hand shouldn't go outside of the 'comfort zone', I'd expect 40mm at the largest and 10 to 12 mm thick top...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I finally managed to get around to doing a video on my AliExpress recommendations. So here it guys.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maxi posted these photos on FB today "Coming Soon".


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Indiglo92 said:


> Maxi posted these photos on FB today "Coming Soon".


If only they would drop the logo. Did they mention a price point by chance? I assume less than the San Martin offering, but curious to see where it ends up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

any idea about the chronos gmt price


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I finally managed to get around to doing a video on my AliExpress recommendations. So here it guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the vid. I can't pass up on the Starking for the great price in the sale and the Escapement Time has now been shipped


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I stumbled upon this and thought it was interesting. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like how it looks but 14mm thick, damn that's huuuge. I wish they put a mechanical handwound movement in it, so it can be cheaper and thinner.



mougino said:


> That's a dive watch, so bigger is expected, and manageable! Fyi the Steeldive Ploprof is 56 mm wide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks very good, but my 40mm San Martin already looks very big on my skinny wrist... What is the lug to lug ? And what is the orange pusher for ?


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Indiglo92 said:


> Maxi posted these photos on FB today "Coming Soon".


Not sure what it is exactly, but I prefer the aesthetics of these compared to the San Martin equivalent.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> This one looks very good, but my 40mm San Martin already looks very big on my skinny wrist... What is the lug to lug ? And what is the orange pusher for ?











Review: Steeldive Ploprof "1200 m" dive watch


Hi WUS! First off, I've been lurking at this model for a year so expectations were high. Before it got released by Steeldive, it had been listed on AliExpress as early as Oct. 2019, but for a year the seller argued about production problems and postponed the availability month after month after...




www.watchuseek.com







mougino said:


> *6. The measurements *
> 
> Watch case is: 45 mm around the bezel ; 48 mm lug-to-lug ; with a case width, including crown of - make sure you're seated - 56 mm (!) ; and 22 mm at the lugs. The watch is 'only' 15 mm thick, which is not too much in relative...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I like how it looks but 14mm thick, damn that's huuuge. I wish they put a mechanical handwound movement in it, so it can be cheaper and thinner.


Yeah I agree. That would have been great.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## marlenangel (Apr 30, 2020)

Has anyone noticed the old AliExpress bait and switch trick? They'll list a Parnis or similar GMT for $30-$90, but when you click on it and look at the watch options, the $30 watch is not a GMT but just some plain dress watch and all of the GMTs are $90.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

marlenangel said:


> Has anyone noticed the old AliExpress bait and switch trick? They'll list a Parnis or similar GMT for $30-$90, but when you click on it and look at the watch options, the $30 watch is not a GMT but just some plain dress watch and all of the GMTs are $90.


Yeah, it's really annoying. I don't know why they do it. It's makes me less likely to buy anything from them.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

marlenangel said:


> Has anyone noticed the old AliExpress bait and switch trick? They'll list a Parnis or similar GMT for $30-$90, but when you click on it and look at the watch options, the $30 watch is not a GMT but just some plain dress watch and all of the GMTs are $90.


Yep, it's driving me mad. Do they really believe this will encourage sales? It just makes me go in search of another seller.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like some of these dropshippers started bringing in the newer brands
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Loving the playshark and also the Octopus 50 fathoms.... You always know how to show me the good stuff.....  
I'm really thinking about the Playshark it looks beautiful.... Hows the quality of that brand do you know?

Octopus is also solid quality?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> Maxi posted these photos on FB today "Coming Soon".


Does Cronos kinda steal the San Martin designs and slap their own dials and logos on them (since it's Cronos' factory they can just pump out extra numbers for themselves)? It's obviously no coincidence these come out right after the SM ones.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Does Cronos kinda steal the San Martin designs and slap their own dials and logos on them (since it's Cronos' factory they can just pump out extra numbers for themselves)? It's obviously no coincidence these come out right after the SM ones.


I could be wrong here, but it's my understanding that Cronos/Lugyou are the factory that make San Martins watches.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

have you any idea about cronos gmt price because san martin is just a joke ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This is a first. Import taxes on an Ali watch. £20 for the £58 Escapement Time chronograph. Rather annoying, especially since I now have to drive to the post office another time which is only open for 4 hours in the morning.

At least I'm happy it's here. My last package from Ali that was 'delivered' has disappeared into the atmosphere...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> This is a first. Import taxes on an Ali watch. £20 for the £58 Escapement Time chronograph. Rather annoying, especially since I now have to drive to the post office another time which is only open for 4 hours in the morning.
> 
> At least I'm happy it's here. My last package from Ali that was 'delivered' has disappeared into the atmosphere...


Up til now I've never been taxed on an Aliexpress watch. Please stay that way! 
When they showed me all I bought over there and I would have to pay tax on that, I doubt I could find the money.....
To bad you have to pay 20 pounds, but well to put in perspective it's a great watch for that price even with the tax added on top of it.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Up til now I've never been taxed on an Aliexpress watch. Please stay that way!
> When they showed me all I bought over there and I would have to pay tax on that, I doubt I could find the money.....
> To bad you have to pay 20 pounds, but well to put in perspective it's a great watch for that price even with the tax added on top of it.


On the matter of customs, I have seen that if the watch comes in a box, even the size of the traditional Pagani Design watches, then it is inspected by customs and I had to pay in the last 2 years - in the past nothing was stopped with plain mail. More expensive watches that came without a box in a bubble wrapped envelope were never stopped.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

crAss said:


> Back home after a long time and lots of things were waiting. Four watches and a number of straps. Two of the watches are on the expensive side for Ali, the steeldive bronze diver and the sugess panda chronograph. Both these have minor flaws. The buckle of the steeldive is supposedly the same material as the case but is not finished will. I don't really mind since as it forms patina it will probably give character to the watch. On the sugess though look those brown specs on the crown. I just used my finger to remove the blue protective coating so it's impossible to have scratched it. I also used a cotton bud with some pure alcohol heavier initially I thought it was glue residue, but didn't make a difference. I can't really tell if it is something stuck on our some type of defect. Have you seen anything like it?
> View attachment 15529662
> View attachment 15529663


It is glue as it seems. I left the watch with an alcohol cloth in contact with the crown for a couple of hours and after that through rubbing a large part of it has been removed, but not all of it!

What the hell kind of glue do they use for these blue films on the crowns that can mutate to something like that.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> On the matter of customs, I have seen that if the watch comes in a box, even the size of the traditional Pagani Design watches, then it is inspected by customs and I had to pay in the last 2 years - in the past nothing was stopped with plain mail. More expensive watches that came without a box in a bubble wrapped envelope were never stopped.


I've had a headphone stopped only once. They asked me to declare the value.... I had panic, but I just messaged the seller. He said: 'Oh that item we always ship with value xx' so they gave me a bill of kinds and I uploaded that to the post office. They then said 'okay' and it was delivered without taxation.

However things would have gone wrong if I did not ask the seller and would have just put something in myself. As for watches I have ordered a pagani designin China and it will arive tomorrow if all goes well. #hype...
But no taxes (yet) as far as I can see.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> have you any idea about cronos gmt price because san martin is just a joke ?


I think it'll be around the same price probably.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

:-(


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> I've had a headphone stopped only once. They asked me to declare the value.... I had panic, but I just messaged the seller. He said: 'Oh that item we always ship with value xx' so they gave me a bill of kinds and I uploaded that to the post office. They then said 'okay' and it was delivered without taxation.
> 
> However things would have gone wrong if I did not ask the seller and would have just put something in myself. As for watches I have ordered a pagani designin China and it will arive tomorrow if all goes well. #hype...
> But no taxes (yet) as far as I can see.


In Greece a private company is taking care of the customs clearance for the public post nowadays, and they just require paypal or credit card receipt and no invoice any more since you can write whatever you want on it. Out of over 50 packages, only once did they use the price on the parcel which said 55 USD (I had paid something like 90 euros which is almost double) and they did not contact me for proof of purchase. I still not know to this day why the seller used the 55 USD figure. All the rest say 20 USD to be below the EU limit of 22 euros and the customs authorities never believe it any more.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Is this to fight black market ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> In Greece a private company is taking care of the customs clearance for the public post nowadays, and they just require paypal or credit card receipt and no invoice any more since you can write whatever you want on it. Out of over 50 packages, only once did they use the price on the parcel which said 55 USD (I had paid something like 90 euros which is almost double) and they did not contact me for proof of purchase. I still not know to this day why the seller used the 55 USD figure. All the rest say 20 USD to be below the EU limit of 22 euros and the customs authorities never believe it any more.


Well I'm happy here that isin't the case. But EU laws are going to change and I'm not sure how customs will change. I might grab me a few more watches, as it might be the last option to do so....


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Have you got a must buy for this climax sale of the year soon arriving ? (11.11 wow we've been waiting for it, ain't we ?)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> Have you got a must buy for this climax sale of the year soon arriving ? (11.11 wow we've been waiting for it, ain't we ?)


Did you checkout my latest video, for my recommendations?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Quick comment on the recently purchased San Martin « niche » diver, one of their lesser known models, I think.










On the inside, a good old NH35.
As usual, very well built, the case feels strong. The dial is reminiscent of some Sinn watches as well as a Longines Legend Diver (maybe ?).
Bezel insert is covered with mineral glass apparently. No back play, firm clicks.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Quick comment on the recently purchased San Martin « niche » diver, one of their lesser known models, I think.
> 
> On the inside, a good old NH35.
> As usual, very well built, the case feels strong. The dial is reminiscent of some Sinn watches as well as a Longines Legend Diver (maybe ?).
> Bezel insert is covered with mineral glass apparently. No back play, firm clicks.


The lume is quite great, on par with my Seiko divers.









It comes with a confortable silicone strap and a quite huge deployment clasp, which is brushed steel and well made. It has a diver's extension.

Case back is the usual stainless steel screw-down type, with the large shark logo.
All in all, I like the watch, I find it rather original (in my collection at least). And the price/quality ratio is very good.

NB : price was 162€ (around USD188) with coupons.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> I could be wrong here, but it's my understanding that Cronos/Lugyou are the factory that make San Martins watches.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Yeah it is weird because even though San Martin watches are made at the Cronos/Lugyou factory they are an independent brand that Cronos competes with. Maxi said this on FB "Hope our value can beat San Martin".


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> Yeah it is weird because even though San Martin watches are made at the Cronos/Lugyou factory they are an independent brand that Cronos competes with. Maxi said this on FB "Hope our value can beat San Martin".


San Martin =/= LUGYOU/Cronos

San Martin contracts a number of factories/workshops to make certain models for their lineup, 
the known ones so far are LUGYOU & LEGEND.

The manufactured watches then go through the San Martin QC process.
That said, LJM & co. do assemble and manufacture watches in-house as part of their lineup.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Loving the playshark and also the Octopus 50 fathoms.... You always know how to show me the good stuff.....
> I'm really thinking about the Playshark it looks beautiful.... Hows the quality of that brand do you know?
> 
> Octopus is also solid quality?


Reviews are pretty good and I'd seen previous owners of the Playshark on WUS in the past.
The Playshark Aquatimer is a pretty good crackin' watch @ 42mm and the lume is insane.
They also maintain the Original look, which is more aesthetically pleasing than the Hruodland Aquatimer.

That said, the owners of Heimdallr/Sharkey does still have a longstanding beef with L.Eternity/Playshark/Antaeus.

Octopus is a newer brand but their quality so far is pretty tight.
The standup piece in their lineup is still that Titanium NTTD homage.
Honorary mention goes to their FF, which trounced the Reef Tiger and perhaps Hruodland as well.

Overall, both Playshark & Octopus are solid options but they are quite pricey.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Reviews are pretty good and I'd seen previous owners of the Playshark on WUS in the past.
> The Playshark Aquatimer is a pretty good crackin' watch @ 42mm and the lume is insane.
> They also maintain the Original look, which is more aesthetically pleasing than the Hruodland Aquatimer.
> 
> ...


On Taobao they seem quite affordable. The NTTD homage looks cool the valve even works..... But that Playshark looks really nice.... The FF also looks nice. I'm thinking I might get me one for the holidays.... But I'm not sure it's hard to chose. The NTTD seems to be almost sold out as well.... Argh this is screwing my head.

Leaning towards the playshark however and the FF. The NTTD looks nice but with only one of them left... I'm not sure, it would force me to get one fast.

A blue FF or the playshark..... Or rush it and take the NTTD damn... my head....


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin =/= LUGYOU/Cronos
> 
> San Martin contracts a number of factories/workshops to make certain models for their lineup,
> the known ones so far are LUGYOU & LEGEND.
> ...


That's why I'm saying, is Cronos not just copying San Martin designs? It's like if the factory that manufactures Seiko watches produces extra units and puts their own logos on it


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Quick comment on the recently purchased San Martin « niche » diver, one of their lesser known models, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning! Link?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> That's why I'm saying, is Cronos not just copying San Martin designs? It's like if the factory that manufactures Seiko watches produces extra units and puts their own logos on it


Thats how it works in China I believe. They have this idea of your company might be well off now, but you might be doing poorly later. So they help each other or well take designs of each other and worry less about intellectual properties etc. It's a different philosophy. Saw that on a documentary one but cannot remember which one, so don't take me 100% on it.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Stunning! Link?


Bought it from the San Martin Official Store. Prices have gone up (just before 11.11...)



https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/33056841607.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.453f796fGIJEXv&browser_id=5cc169e990ac4f19a742a9bc3681bf2c&aff_trace_key=f7a9e7828c704536bbfaf15c4d4dc06c-1599158670339-07649-_ma5Rpn&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=l0pgmxsekqcavof617594b4dee821370a8af12ef15&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FHa2c69ba24e664e10a91366a2cb386988V.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Quick comment on the recently purchased San Martin « niche » diver, one of their lesser known models, I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks very large?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

mougino said:


> It looks very large?


Nope, not that big. It's 43mm without crown. I just happen to have a very skinny wrist. 
(And the smartphone camera adds a bit of distortion. But mainly it's the wrist...)


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


> Review: Steeldive Ploprof "1200 m" dive watch
> 
> 
> Hi WUS! First off, I've been lurking at this model for a year so expectations were high. Before it got released by Steeldive, it had been listed on AliExpress as early as Oct. 2019, but for a year the seller argued about production problems and postponed the availability month after month after...
> ...


Thanks, very interesting review 



manchette said:


> Have you got a must buy for this climax sale of the year soon arriving ? (11.11 wow we've been waiting for it, ain't we ?)


Heimdallr Promaster full lumed dial, almost 40€ cheaper during the sales. 








179.0US $ 50% de réduction|Heimdallr – Montre De Plongée Pour Hommes, Vintage, Abalone, Saphir, Résistance À L'eau 200m, Japon, Nh36a, Mouvement Automatique, Lumineux - Montres Sport - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





Starking high-beat automatic ladies watch (red dial). I do believe it will suit my skinny wrist pretty well. 








69.7US $ 18% de réduction|STARKING – montre bracelet automatique en acier inoxydable pour femmes, élégante, dorée, à la mode | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I tried one those power lab games, the get a product for $0.01 thing. Looks like you can’t actually win it unless you invite 5 people every day? Silly stuff. But at least I got some coupons this time


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Just got this Pagani from the September sale and can see what the fuss is. Without going macro, everything looks ok to me apart from a slight blemish on the top of one lug that can be polished out. I put it on a fluorine rubber strap until I can size and glue the bracelet.

I highly recommend the fluoro/fluorine/FKM rubber straps. They are pliable, don't attract dust, have no smell and are very comfortable. The non-tropic ones I have even have quick-release spring bars. The buckle is fantastic too and not flimsy at all. I ordered mine from Juelong, who after a couple of messages, combined shipping for me.

Previously, I bought the Parnis, but it was too small, so my wife wears it now and loves it. If anyone would like me to photograph the two side-by-side, leave a comment.









Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> Just got this Pagani from the September sale and can see what the fuss is. Without going macro, everything looks ok to me apart from a slight blemish on the top of one lug that can be polished out. I put it on a fluorine rubber strap until I can size and glue the bracelet.
> 
> I highly recommend the fluoro/fluorine/FKM rubber straps. They are pliable, don't attract dust, have no smell and are very comfortable. The non-tropic ones I have even have quick-release spring bars. The buckle is fantastic too and not flimsy at all. I ordered mine from Juelong, who after a couple of messages, combined shipping for me.
> 
> ...


Could you actually put them together in a pic? Thinking of buying this one as a present for someone. Leaning towards pagani.


----------



## Joepineapples (Apr 25, 2020)

Techme said:


> Just got this Pagani from the September sale and can see what the fuss is. Without going macro, everything looks ok to me apart from a slight blemish on the top of one lug that can be polished out. I put it on a fluorine rubber strap until I can size and glue the bracelet.
> 
> I highly recommend the fluoro/fluorine/FKM rubber straps. They are pliable, don't attract dust, have no smell and are very comfortable. The non-tropic ones I have even have quick-release spring bars. The buckle is fantastic too and not flimsy at all. I ordered mine from Juelong, who after a couple of messages, combined shipping for me.
> 
> ...


After literally scores of Ali Straps, I can easily say these are the best you can buy.

I've pretty much got every colour available in 20 and 22mm.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> Have you got a must buy for this climax sale of the year soon arriving ? (11.11 wow we've been waiting for it, ain't we ?)


I don't think any watches will make it onto my list, a few straps will though, just trying to nail down which ones!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Techme said:


> Previously, I bought the Parnis, but it was too small, so my wife wears it now and loves it. If anyone would like me to photograph the two side-by-side, leave a comment.


Is the size difference really that noticeable? And which one is thinner?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

This is ridiculous... but somehow intriguing...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

very poor quality for sure


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

jhdscript said:


> very poor quality for sure


Oh no doubt!


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys, anyone of the youtubers or just regular watchfam did already ordered Ceramic San Martin GMT? For review or something


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys, anyone of the youtubers or just regular watchfam did already ordered Ceramic San Martin GMT? For review or something
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was considering it, but wanted to wait to see cronos gmt and there were a few renderings of the San Martin gmt without date (

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/ia484j
)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Techme said:


> Just got this Pagani from the September sale and can see what the fuss is. Without going macro, everything looks ok to me apart from a slight blemish on the top of one lug that can be polished out. I put it on a fluorine rubber strap until I can size and glue the bracelet.
> 
> I highly recommend the fluoro/fluorine/FKM rubber straps. They are pliable, don't attract dust, have no smell and are very comfortable. The non-tropic ones I have even have quick-release spring bars. The buckle is fantastic too and not flimsy at all. I ordered mine from Juelong, who after a couple of messages, combined shipping for me.
> 
> ...


Would love to see the two side by side-----thanks, johnmichael (I have the Parnis)


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

I’m looking into a San Martin flieger, can anyone compare it to the Tisell flieger? Thanks in advance.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I like it that the discussions have evolved to more expensive watches in the range of 100-300 euros in contrast to 30-120 euros just months ago.
This is certainly an indication that people acknowledge the quality improvements of these chinese watches, which makes them willing to spend these amounts of money.
To be honest I consider the quality of the more expensive ones (200+) to be easily in the territory of microbrands.

For me the most expensive Ali watches I have bought and was really concerned if I did the right thing were the Steeldive bronze diver and the Sugess Panda chronograph. Both are really good for the price, but I doubt I would pay 300+ euros for an Ali watch.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Is it just me or some of these watches are hyped?
That full lume diver posted above is close in price to the original Citizen NY0040. In fact, if you include import taxes here in the EU then it goes above the original's price!!!


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm eyeing the white Merkur Alpinist homage for the 11.11 sales. Does anyone know how to get coupons ? I'd like to lower the price a little bit more, 180€ is still a bit too much for this watch I think...


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

crAss said:


> I like it that the discussions have evolved to more expensive watches in the range of 100-300 euros in contrast to 30-120 euros just months ago.
> This is certainly an indication that people acknowledge the quality improvements of these chinese watches, which makes them willing to spend these amounts of money.
> To be honest I consider the quality of the more expensive ones (200+) to be easily in the territory of microbrands.
> 
> For me the most expensive Ali watches I have bought and was really concerned if I did the right thing were the Steeldive bronze diver and the Sugess Panda chronograph. Both are really good for the price, but I doubt I would pay 300+ euros for an Ali watch.


I agree with you. Although I acknowledge a genuine improvement in quality (at least for some brands), I am not yet prepared to pay more than 250 for such watches. Especially if that price is close to original non chinese watches that served as inspiration. Maybe for a truly original design, and I am not too sure. 
But I hope they will keep going with this trend of higher quality.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

the Aliexpress checkin coupon has disappeared. i had 5 days checked in, needed one more for the $15 off 100 coupon. now its gone. any idea how to get to it?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

madmak said:


> the Aliexpress checkin coupon has disappeared. i had 5 days checked in, needed one more for the $15 off 100 coupon. now its gone. any idea how to get to it?


Go to the messages tab and there into promotion. There should be a message 'Come & visit the GAMELAND'.
This brings you to the page with the coupon link


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

cuica said:


> Is it just me or some of these watches are hyped?
> That full lume diver posted above is close in price to the original Citizen NY0040. In fact, if you include import taxes here in the EU then it goes above the original's price!!!


It's closer to a ny0080 and fugu limited editions, which are more expensive or unavailable. The Heimdallr has Seiko movement, ceramic insert... So certainly a good value proposition imho...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

madmak said:


> the Aliexpress checkin coupon has disappeared. i had 5 days checked in, needed one more for the $15 off 100 coupon. now its gone. any idea how to get to it?


Had the same problem.... Can't trust these guys...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Go to the messages tab and there into promotion. There should be a message 'Come & visit the GAMELAND'.
> This brings you to the page with the coupon link


Don't see it - promotions under messages is empty


----------



## LLJ (Aug 16, 2019)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Quick comment on the recently purchased San Martin « niche » diver, one of their lesser known models, I think.


The dial and hands me of the Seiko SNZH57, which is no bad thing.


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

madmak said:


> Don't see it - promotions under messages is empty


Same here


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Aliexpress probably saw a lot of people do it and took it away.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)




----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

you can go to your account on the app, click on superprize under the global shopping festival. then click on the gameland stamp. it will allow you to check in, but will not give you the coupon


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

madmak said:


> Don't see it - promotions under messages is empty


in the app, go to the "Account" page. click on superprize and you will be directed to that silly collect stamps game. click on the gameland stamp and you are there.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Coupons i got so far. from energy lab, daily log in and clicking that blinking "Get Coupons" icon in the app (click often, i think at some random moments the algorithm will give you a good full red coupon)
















and i am close to harvest from that stupid tree.


----------



## Lambreaux (Oct 18, 2015)

Hi, i am looking to get a Blak Bay homage in the 11.11, i really like the corgeut gmt peps (shame without bracelet) , but i am thinking in the three hands option too. 

Can you make me a recommendation with a good quality price? What coupons could I use? 

Thanks folks


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Don't waste your time trying to grow a coupon


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I'm eyeing the white Merkur Alpinist homage for the 11.11 sales. Does anyone know how to get coupons ? I'd like to lower the price a little bit more, 180€ is still a bit too much for this watch I think...


Should be possible to be yours for a bit under 160 Euros with the help of coupons or codes. like $15 discount for $100/150. 
This shop has for the cheapest (according to my research) but other shops offer shop specific discount coupons and/or the use of select coupon, so they will probably match that price in the end.









399.0US $ |Retro 38mm Military Watch Real 1963 Pilot Watches Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Mirror Popular pilot Aviation unique Men Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





The different sellers might offer different shipping methods with different chances that the import tax man is coming for you.

on the instagram of merkur they posted a cool clip how laser etching looks like. i wish for the conqueror they would have went for something else than that odd looking unicorn and text that claims it a "Diver"


__
http://instagr.am/p/CHNiYcyFHLw/


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

First time I was a bit prepared about the coupon shenanigans, thank you Spacecat ? Can you use multiple different ones per item? If so, all of these will be a nice discount on a San Martin watch. If not just £12 off ain't bad. Gonna try and get the San Martin vintage diver for ~£150









I also got the coins 500 hour tree, what the hell ? Will coins actually be useful? I have yet to see a decent discount somewhere with coins


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> To be honest I consider the quality of the more expensive ones (200+) to be easily in the territory of microbrands.


Hmmm, I'm not convinced that's true (yet), although they are improving slowly. Which brands, other than the obvious choice of San Martin, that have hiked prices to £$200+ were you thinking of? Proxima spring to mind and seem to be good, although they aren't as popular with members here, presumably because most of their watches are above 200.

Heimdallr are similarly priced to SM, albeit _slightly_ cheaper, but there are numerous posts on WUS from dissatisfied and angry buyers. Steeldive are apparently pretty good (crown issues aside) and prices are similar to what San Martin used to charge, for now. The other really popular brands with WUS members, like Pagani Design, Corgeut, Parnis, Cadisen, Phylida, Starking, Loreo and Nakzen are still mostly well below £100, thank goodness.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

madmak said:


> the Aliexpress checkin coupon has disappeared. i had 5 days checked in, needed one more for the $15 off 100 coupon. now its gone. any idea how to get to it?


Yes. I'm a expert. You need to go towards the badges. You know those badges you gather with that 1 mystery badge.

You get a badge for going to the gameland. When you see you badge interface 29/30 you can actually scroll down and click the gameland badge It will bring you to gameland.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> First time I was a bit prepared about the coupon shenanigans, thank you Spacecat ? Can you use multiple different ones per item? If so, all of these will be a nice discount on a San Martin watch. If not just £12 off ain't bad. Gonna try and get the San Martin vintage diver for ~£150
> 
> View attachment 15534546
> 
> I also got the coins 500 hour tree, what the hell ? Will coins actually be useful? I have yet to see a decent discount somewhere with coins


I wish I could use them all on the same product but I doubt It.

I never purchased a steeldive. But with these coupons it is tempting but I shouldn't buy watches anymore....

Anyway in case I buckle I might get a steeldive or one of those chronos.... but I am afraid chronos die really quick and are hard to replace.

Maybe a nice hand winder but not sure if those can be had on ali.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I shouldn't buy watches anymore....


Hahaha, I'm glad it's not just me! That's how I'm feeling at the moment.

I have some that never really see wrist time because there are too many others competing. My collection needs to be culled...easier said than done though. Or, maybe I should start wearing a watch on each wrist!!! Problem solved. I'm off to buy more watches. Thanks for listening


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

konax said:


> Don't waste your time trying to grow a coupon


When the tree presented with about 500 hours, I instantly gave gave up. I'm happy to visit the app once a day, but I'm not willing to play a game that requires you to tap a button, wait 8 seconds and then repeat over and over. I value my time too much.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> First time I was a bit prepared about the coupon shenanigans, thank you Spacecat ? Can you use multiple different ones per item? If so, all of these will be a nice discount on a San Martin watch. If not just £12 off ain't bad. Gonna try and get the San Martin vintage diver for ~£150
> 
> View attachment 15534546
> 
> I also got the coins 500 hour tree, what the hell ? Will coins actually be useful? I have yet to see a decent discount somewhere with coins


You can use the full red £11.92 coupon, you cannot combine it with other full red coupons but with select coupon (half red /half white). the san martin store offers ￡4.77 off per ￡51.67 . you might be able to stack that 3 times (some stores seems to set a limit other don't). so in the sum you can lower the price for around £ 26. make sure you collect enough of these select coupons for ￡1.59.

if you want buy more than just one ￡155 watch. buy the watch separately to use the 11,92 coupon. and then make a new order with other items to make use of the other full red coupons you have. So if you have a watch, a couple of straps, toys for the kids and a scarf for the lady or whatever it can make sense to combine them in different order groups to take full advantage of your coupons instead of buying everything at once.

with coins you will be able to get more full red coupons once the sale is on. you can also use coins to buy water drops to bring the tree down. mine is ripe in under ten hours. i will report what one can get from the tree and if its worth to go for.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> When the tree presented with about 500 hours, I instantly gave gave up. I'm happy to visit the app once a day, but I'm not willing to play a game that requires you to tap a button, wait 8 seconds and then repeat over and over. I value my time too much.
> 
> Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


there are auto clicker apps that will do that for you.


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys, anyone of the youtubers or just regular watchfam did already ordered Ceramic San Martin GMT? For review or something
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know it's too expensive to pay for it, but I can't stop watching the short video posted by San Martin about this watch


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Should be possible to be yours for a bit under 160 Euros with the help of coupons or codes. like $15 discount for $100/150.
> This shop has for the cheapest (according to my research) but other shops offer shop specific discount coupons and/or the use of select coupon, so they will probably match that price in the end.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answer. It's weird, I've done several researches to find this watch at different prices, but the link you've just given me never came... Anyway, I'm not used to AliX coupons, but after reading all these messages, I'm starting to believe that it's a hell of a mess !

Actually, I don't know why they didn't print "alpinist" on the conqueror. IMO it's a bit like writing "diver" on a watch, and not really copying a brand, but I may be wrong on this one. I agree with you about the unicorn, it's a bit weird. But when you're wearing it, you don't see it anymore  I love the shark on my San Martin 62MAS, but I can't really appreciate it for this reason...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I'm eyeing the white Merkur Alpinist homage for the 11.11 sales. Does anyone know how to get coupons ? I'd like to lower the price a little bit more, 180€ is still a bit too much for this watch I think...


Take a look at this, it might be helpful.








AliExpress Select Coupon


How to use AliExpress select coupon during the anniversary sale




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

konax said:


> Is the size difference really that noticeable? And which one is thinner?


It is. The parnis is 1mm smaller in diameter, but the actual lugs are thinner as well and it does wear like a 38-39mm watch, while the braud lugs And true 40mm case make the PD wear like a 40mm watch.

The pagani is thinner though. Cases are probably the same height, but the parnis uses the "bubble" case back while Paganis is very flat.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I stumbled upon this and thought it was interesting. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's very Soviet-looking cold war times. The lume looks nuclear powered! lol


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

LLJ said:


> The dial and hands me of the Seiko SNZH57, which is no bad thing.
> 
> View attachment 15534326


The San Martin homages the Omega Seamaster 1000.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> The San Martin homages the Omega Seamaster 1000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, slightly different bezel, but the dial is clearly there.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*My Top 10 AliExpress watches compilation*


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

It is official, you can forget this tree. All I got from the "easy" tree was this small coupon.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

nice video !


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> It is official, you can forget this tree. All I got from the "easy" tree was this small coupon.
> 
> View attachment 15535299


Is that the 500 hour tree?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Is that the 500 hour tree?


Yes, it is. I can confirm, it's a huge waste of time and effort ...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Is that the 500 hour tree?


yes, that was the 500 hours tree. totally not worth the effort. specially if you compare it to the coupons you get when you do the 6 days in a row clicks at the gameland. i am at my 2nd roll and got my 2nd 4 days coupon today. in two day i will find out if those $15 coupons are gone ( as reported by member madmak?) or if their limitation is on a daily base and you can still get them if you check in early in the morning.










edit to add: if you really wanna bring down this tree quickly to go back to corn and orange harvesting, atm the moment you can get about 250 water drops per day with the most stupid click tasks. so with some determination you can bring this tree down.
side effects are that some cheap gadgets or funny socks and other things, you don't know yet that you could need it, you will see during this process might end up in your shopping cart.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> yes, that was the 500 hours tree. totally not worth the effort. specially if you compare it to the coupons you get when you do the 6 days in a row clicks at the gameland. i am at my 2nd roll and got my 2nd 4 days coupon today. in two day i will find out if those $15 coupons are gone ( as reported by member madmak?) or if their limitation is on a daily base and you can still get them if you check in early in the morning.
> 
> View attachment 15535419
> 
> ...


the 6-day $15 off 100 is gone. you wont get it after 6 checkins


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Hahaha, I'm glad it's not just me! That's how I'm feeling at the moment.
> 
> I have some that never really see wrist time because there are too many others competing. My collection needs to be culled...easier said than done though. Or, maybe I should start wearing a watch on each wrist!!! Problem solved. I'm off to buy more watches. Thanks for listening


Haha yeah... I'm thinking about SteelDive or something, but I'm not even sure. I don't know how steeldive is quality wise compared to San Martin. San Martin is nice, but I don't want to spend that much money. A Steeldive can be knocked down to a Pagani price with some coupons, that seems nice...


----------



## Neokian (Aug 26, 2017)

Bought this nice Seagull for 94€ shipped from EU in official store on Ali. Sapphire crystal. ST17 manual movement, runs about +9.5s a day. It will be about 100€ on 11-11.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Haha yeah... I'm thinking about SteelDive or something, but I'm not even sure. I don't know how steeldive is quality wise compared to San Martin. San Martin is nice, but I don't want to spend that much money. A Steeldive can be knocked down to a Pagani price with some coupons, that seems nice...


I've said it before, and I'll say it again. San Martins are Worth the price.
Lets just say everything on the san martin is a 10/10.
comparing the Steeldives is pretty easy IMO
the head of the watch is probably an 8 out of 10, maybe nock a point off for matte dials and just dial color weirdness (green is too yellow, blue is too purple, black is matte instead of deep glossy black)...though I realize those are preferences.
the bracelet is probably a 6 out of 10 in comparison. the tolerances aren't as tight, no screw pins, pressed clasp, just not as nice in any way.

all that being said, if you plan on wearing it on the bracelet, yes, you should spend the extra $100 on the San Martin.

if you plan on wearing it on NATO's or rubber, then I would probably save the extra cash and stick with Steeldive...as long as their dial choices don't bother you.

if steeldive would have used a glossy dial instead of matte, I probably would have bought one a while ago.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again. San Martins are Worth the price.
> Lets just say everything on the san martin is a 10/10.
> comparing the Steeldives is pretty easy IMO
> the head of the watch is probably an 8 out of 10, maybe nock a point off for matte dials and just dial color weirdness (green is too yellow, blue is too purple, black is matte instead of deep glossy black)...though I realize those are preferences.
> ...


Thanks I was thinking of getting something cheap and fun from Steeldive, but I might just save my money. I want to get something with a green dial. Maybe a Submariner homage by San Martin but I read it has sharp edges. So not sure what to do. But I want something in green maybe in combination with a green tropic strap..... But I shouldn't be buying any watches, yet well damn.. Knocking some euro's off is so tempting with those coupons.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

n°1 viper : 
Hi, 
i'll have a look at ur best of, thanks. i've not seen it yet, being far away and no data on mobile.



raoulzvolfoni said:


> Prices have gone up (just before 11.11...)


;=)
So is the best plan to buy _before_ 11.11 ?
When are they rising their prices ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Thanks, very interesting review
> 
> Heimdallr Promaster full lumed dial, almost 40€ cheaper during the sales.
> 
> ...


;=)
The Heimdallr looks good, looks like the bargain is hard to find, some prices are increased, some decreased.

nh36 and lume to sum it up, is this a good price ? This is looking too much like known brands to me (i've seen too much complaining about various details, when receiving the watch :'( )

I'm not sure that Starking has a good reliability, it seems to me that you often can receive a lemon with them.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

Can you recommend an okish quality watch box for up to 10 watches from Ali-X?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

StephenR said:


> This is ridiculous... but somehow intriguing...


Yes, a bit like danger of forbiden stuff . What a monster, looks ugly to me 🙀 🤪 🤨 🧐


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Did you checkout my latest video, for my recommendations?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


What are the dark brown straps on the San Martin and the Cadisen? Those look like they're short-medium length, might actually fit me.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Can you recommend an okish quality watch box for up to 10 watches from Ali-X?


I have a couple of these, enough are pretty good.








US $26.01 33% OFF|10 Grids Wooden Watch Box Jewelry Display Storage Holder Organizer Watch Case Jewelry Dispay Watch Box|Watch Boxes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DomAndra said:


> What are the dark brown straps on the San Martin and the Cadisen? Those look like they're short-medium length, might actually fit me.











12.37US $ 29% OFF|MAIKES Watch Accessories Watchbands 18mm 26mm Brown Vintage Oil Wax Leather Watch Band For Samsung Gear s3 Fossil Watch Strap|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Neokian said:


> Bought this nice Seagull for 94€ shipped from EU in official store on Ali. Sapphire crystal. ST17 manual movement, runs about +9.5s a day. It will be about 100€ on 11-11.
> View attachment 15535659


if you follow the sea-gull store the will send you coupons from time to time. i got one that takes off 13 Euro for orders over 86.67. ($15 /$100)together with a discount for coins brings the final price down to 86 Euro includes shipping from Belgium to Germany.



















#
On 11.11. you will be able to add a full red coupon ( or code if available) and bring the price further down. For 73 Euro it will be an incredible good deal.

If you don't find that orange/yellow shop coupon of € 13 on the shop page, it will not hurt to ask the seller for it over the message system. make sure you follow that store.









130.31US $ 55% OFF|Seagull Brand Часы Мужские Manual Mechanical Watch Ultra-thin Simple Men's Business Leather Strap Waterproof Watch 819.612 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks I was thinking of getting something cheap and fun from Steeldive, but I might just save my money. I want to get something with a green dial. Maybe a Submariner homage by San Martin but I read it has sharp edges. So not sure what to do. But I want something in green maybe in combination with a green tropic strap..... But I shouldn't be buying any watches, yet well damn.. Knocking some euro's off is so tempting with those coupons.


A Cronos Alpinist homage maybe? The green dial one is gorgeous:
















308.0US $ |Cronos Apexrare Automatic Men Watch Nh35 Sapphire Glass Super Luminous C3 Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks I was thinking of getting something cheap and fun from Steeldive, but I might just save my money. I want to get something with a green dial. Maybe a Submariner homage by San Martin but I read it has sharp edges. So not sure what to do. But I want something in green maybe in combination with a green tropic strap..... But I shouldn't be buying any watches, yet well damn.. Knocking some euro's off is so tempting with those coupons.


Green dial on green strap you say? 
















1593.6US $ |STEELDIVE sbdc001 200m Dive Watch Full Automatic Mechanical NH35 Watch Man Sapphire Crystal BGW9 Super Luminous Diver Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> A Cronos Alpinist homage maybe? The green dial one is gorgeous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome but I wanted to go for something a bit more cheap. Around 120 euro's or cheaper.

I'm thinking either on: US $185.32 18% OFF|San Martin Diver Water Ghost Luxe Sapphire Crystal Mannen Automatische Mechanische Horloges Ceramic Bezel 20Bar Lichtgevende Datum Venster|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress

Or a green sumo as @mougino did point out.



mougino said:


> Green dial on green strap you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks quite nice, it's so hard to make up my mind...


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

mougino said:


> Green dial on green strap you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has anyone found a bracelet version of this Sumo homage? This is very tempting. Thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

I keep toying with getting the Nakzen Pagoda, it's a really nice looking watch. The thing putting me off now, as always, is that erm...willy shaped logo! I just can't unsee it 😂


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I keep toying with getting the Nakzen Pagoda, it's a really nice looking watch. The thing putting me off now, as always, is that erm...willy shaped logo! I just can't unsee it 😂


I always wondered why governments made it illegal to piss in the wilds. But when your willy is shaped like that, I can understand why it's illegal, damn son you would cut down a whole forest. Mine isin't even close to the pagoda logo, it looks like a chainsaw.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

After receiving both of these I thought I'd give my two pennies worth.

Holuns was £25 and is Quartz. For that you get an Explorer type polished case, solid Jubilee with solid endlinks, signed crown and a decent sunburst dial and handset.

Bagelsport was £45 and Automatic. You get the wider lugs like an OP case, solid President with solid endlinks, signed screw down crown and a flat black dial and handset.

The Bagelsport has a small mark on the dial, like a spec if dust but prominent, the inside of the glass is also not completely clean. The handset is not that great and the cyclops is off. The President bracelet had shoddy screws that were a pain to get out and back in.

The Holuns Jubilee could have almost cost as much as the whole watch, it's very nice and comfortable and easy to resize. The dial is well detailed with nice handset and the cyclops is spot on.

To be honest I was expecting the Bagelsport to be much better than a £25 Quartz but Ali-Express is a strange world.

Both cheap and cheerful. I'll give the Holuns to the wife and I'll clean up the inside of the Bagel, it's still an ok beater.





































Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I always wondered why governments made it illegal to piss in the wilds. But when your willy is shaped like that, I can understand why it's illegal, damn son you would cut down a whole forest. Mine isin't even close to the pagoda logo, it looks like a chainsaw.


I was thinking more of the logo they put on the crown 😁

It's a watch every man and his dog on WUS seemed to buy a while ago and I didn't bother because I never wear dress watches and don't even own one. This sale sees me looking to buy the Starking AM0184 and the Nakzen Pagoda. Go figure. I don't understand either


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I keep toying with getting the Nakzen Pagoda, it's a really nice looking watch. The thing putting me off now, as always, is that erm...willy shaped logo! I just can't unsee it ?


.. and the reef tiger logo is a dick with balls?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

DomAndra said:


> What are the dark brown straps on the San Martin and the Cadisen? Those look like they're short-medium length, might actually fit me.


Just FYI on the size of those Maikes straps, My wrist is 6.75", on my Sarb with a lug-to-lug of 46mm I wear these straps on the 4th hole and it's a touch loose. On a cold morning I can wear it on the 3rd hole, but once I start moving around that soon gets tight and I go back to the 4th. Hope that gives you an idea as to their size.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

manchette said:


> ;=)
> The Heimdallr looks good, looks like the bargain is hard to find, some prices are increased, some decreased.
> 
> nh36 and lume to sum it up, is this a good price ? This is looking too much like known brands to me (i've seen too much complaining about various details, when receiving the watch :'( )
> ...


I thought I was going to take this one but indeed, I've seen people complaining about the quality of these Heimdallr watches, so I'm not so sure now. The more I think about it, the more I'm eyeing the Merkur Alpinist... In addition, this Heimdallr has a 43.5mm diameter which is huge for me... Anyway.

I think the problem with Starking i the quality control. My father has bought two of them. One was not working, they send him another one without any problem (of course, he had to prove that the watch was not working properly). The other one works fine, and he really likes it. On the other hand, people here love Pagani watches, I bought one that was not working, and getting another one was the most difficult thing in the world. So... Meh, don't know what to think aboutcheap watches reliability.



mougino said:


> A Cronos Alpinist homage maybe? The green dial one is gorgeous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe it is well built, but I don't know, it looks kinda cheap on the pictures. I would love to find a good Alpinist hommage with a blue dial to compare to my green SARB017.



mougino said:


> Green dial on green strap you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are really cool indeed, for a pretty low price. Build quality is a bit better on a San Martin (but the price is not the same). Lume is also better on the San Martin at first, but it looks like the Steeldive lume fades a bit more slowly. I love the blue one, lovely dial, and the AR coating on the crystal looks very good too.










After a few minutes in the dark :


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

watchustebbing said:


> Has anyone found a bracelet version of this Sumo homage? This is very tempting. Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't seen any Steeldive Sumos with bracelets. There is a Shirryu branded Sumo with a bracelet. I don't know if they are sold on AliExpress, but here is a link to it on the Heimdallr website.









2019 SBDC031 Stainless Steel Dive Watch Homage 44 mm diameter 20 ATM


The legendary Seiko SUMO , SBDC031 Homage made with high grade 316L stainless steel. Powered with Seiko's NH35A Automatic Movement. Plain stainless steel or PVD




www.heimdallr.watch





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, it is. I can confirm, it's a huge waste of time and effort ...
> View attachment 15535421


The whole gamification of the shopping process seems a bit ridiculous to me, but, hey it appears to be working for them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> The whole gamification of the shopping process seems a bit ridiculous to me, but, hey it appears to be working for them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I know what you mean. I preferred it when it was just sign in everyday to gain coins. That was enough.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Thanks @caktaylor for the link. Interesting color combinations, and not a bad price with the bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> It looks quite nice, it's so hard to make up my mind...


I think Steeldive's flieger ~€70 (I think Spacecat got it down to ~€58 last big sale), SKX ~€90 and Squale ~€110 are some of their best valued watches. I think their bronze flieger (~€100 on sale with a coupon) is the cheapest CuSn8 watch..full stop? 
Prices closer to Pagani with quality closer to San Martin.

They are a certainly a notch below San Martin in quality, though (and at similar prices I would go SM). But they are often like half the price. Bracelets are a big gap in quality, as someone else said, if you like a good bracelet I think it's worth the extra for SM. If you don't care or want leather/rubber etc, I think Steeldive offers some of the best value on Ali.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I think the problem with Starking i the quality control. My father has bought two of them. One was not working, they send him another one without any problem (of course, he had to prove that the watch was not working properly). The other one works fine, and he really likes it. On the other hand, people here love Pagani watches, I bought one that was not working, and getting another one was the most difficult thing in the world. So... Meh, don't know what to think aboutcheap watches reliability.


The Starking is going to be around £35 in the sale. I know it's a gamble with this brand and yet for the price, I'm willing to take it. If it were a Heimdallr or Steeldive at £150, I'd be a lot more cautious.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I always wondered why governments made it illegal to piss in the wilds. But when your willy is shaped like that, I can understand why it's illegal, damn son you would cut down a whole forest. Mine isin't even close to the pagoda logo, it looks like a chainsaw.


Illegal to piss in the wilds???? NOthing I like better than pissing during a golf game on the course.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I know what you mean. I preferred it when it was just sign in everyday to gain coins. That was enough.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


ahhhh, the good old days.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Haha yeah... I'm thinking about SteelDive or something, but I'm not even sure. I don't know how steeldive is quality wise compared to San Martin. San Martin is nice, but I don't want to spend that much money. A Steeldive can be knocked down to a Pagani price with some coupons, that seems nice...


You can also buy them off Alibaba for cheap. Best Seller Steeldive Brand Sd1970 Upgraded Bi-color Luminous Ceramic Bezel Mechanical Nh35 200m Dive Watch - Buy Mechinical 200m Dive Watch,Bicolor Luminous Ceramic Bezel Dive Watch,Steeldive Brand Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I have a couple of these, enough are pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can do just as well on Amazon. They have quicker shipping, and a better return policy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks I was thinking of getting something cheap and fun from Steeldive, but I might just save my money. I want to get something with a green dial. Maybe a Submariner homage by San Martin but I read it has sharp edges. So not sure what to do. But I want something in green maybe in combination with a green tropic strap..... But I shouldn't be buying any watches, yet well damn.. Knocking some euro's off is so tempting with those coupons.


There's the Heimdallr/Sharkey SKX007 for $99 shipped - Sapphire, C3 Superluminova, NH36A (Aluminum bezel insert)

Hot Sale Turtle Skx007 Mechanical Automatic Wrist Watch Mens Dive Divers Watch 200m Oem Odm Custom Logo Mod Super Luminous - Buy High End Watch,Automatic Watch,Diver Watch Product on Alibaba.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> You can do just as well on Amazon, and they have quicker shipping, and a better return policy.


Amazon is hugely better since in their policy if the parcel is stopped at customs and you pay, you get that money back. 
Have to be certain that each specific item you want to buy is protected by the above policy.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

leastonh said:


> I was thinking more of the logo they put on the crown 😁
> 
> It's a watch every man and his dog on WUS seemed to buy a while ago and I didn't bother because I never wear dress watches and don't even own one. This sale sees me looking to buy the Starking AM0184 and the Nakzen Pagoda. Go figure. I don't understand either


The first batch of Nakzen Pagoda reissues, and the previous one they sold on Amazon, had Sapphire crystals. For around $20, that was an unbeatable deal. The current stock doesn't seem to be sapphire, although you can still see old pictures in the listing that makes them look like they do. To be sure, I would message the seller before ordering, if sapphire is important to you.










The Starking AM0184 high beat/28,800, SK1813 movements have a high DOA rate. The *Starking AM0171* is almost the same watch, but has the date at 4.5H, instead of 3H, and contains a real Miyota 8215. It costs slightly more, is only 21,600 bph, but has a longer power reserve and much greater reliability. It costs a few dollars more for the Japanese movement. Their SK calibers are made in-house.

I have the Chopard homage, "Rooster" model, with a similar SK caliber. My first one came dead, but I bought it from Amazon so returning it was super easy. If you get one that runs well out of the box, they seem pretty solid.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

THis rooster model is looking very good, i'd love it.

I looked at their store, they provide a link for japanese movements models :=)
Is there a big difference between 8205 and 8215 movements ? Ok, i saw that 05 is day and date and 15 date only.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The Starking AM0184 high beat/28,800, SK1813 movements have a high DOA rate. The *Starking AM0171* is almost the same watch, but has the date at 4.5H, instead of 3H, and contains a real Miyota 8215. It costs slightly more, is only 21,600 bph, but has a longer power reserve and much greater reliability. It costs a few dollars more...
> 
> View attachment 15536865


Concerning the Starking,the QC issues are a reality. I have had mine for a year and a half now and it runs like a charm. A friend of mine got his and it was dead (keyless work problem, setting time was impossible) after a few days.
If I had to do it today, I would definitely buy the Miyota one, to be on the safe side. 
On a sidenote, the watch is good-looking, does not look cheap and worth the money if you can get a problem-free one.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> There's the Heimdallr/Sharkey SKX007 for $99 shipped - Sapphire, C3 Superluminova, NH36A (Aluminum bezel insert)
> 
> Hot Sale Turtle Skx007 Mechanical Automatic Wrist Watch Mens Dive Divers Watch 200m Oem Odm Custom Logo Mod Super Luminous - Buy High End Watch,Automatic Watch,Diver Watch Product on Alibaba.com
> View attachment 15536805


That is not a Heimdallr. Not all brands with a fish as logo are the same. It is a cheap affordable skx copy like many other, but you cannot know if it has the Heimdallr quality people speak of in reviews.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I think Steeldive's flieger ~€70 (I think Spacecat got it down to ~€58 last big sale), SKX ~€90 and Squale ~€110 are some of their best valued watches. I think their bronze flieger (~€100 on sale with a coupon) is the cheapest CuSn8 watch..full stop?
> Prices closer to Pagani with quality closer to San Martin.
> 
> They are a certainly a notch below San Martin in quality, though (and at similar prices I would go SM). But they are often like half the price. Bracelets are a big gap in quality, as someone else said, if you like a good bracelet I think it's worth the extra for SM. If you don't care or want leather/rubber etc, I think Steeldive offers some of the best value on Ali.


I don't care for the bracelet/strap. I just want to put it on rubber. So I guess SteelDive green sumo or San Martin green Submariner..... Or maybe a Steel dive green Squale they actually have those. Or I should go for a blue Squale and forget all about green... But meh.... I'm not sure it's so hard. Maybe I should just not buy any at all lol, but I invested a lot already in getting these coupons. I guess that's what Aliexpress wants. They want me to feel as if I invested.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

leastonh said:


> The Starking is going to be around £35 in the sale. I know it's a gamble with this brand and yet for the price, I'm willing to take it. If it were a Heimdallr or Steeldive at £150, I'd be a lot more cautious.


In worst case : The watch arrives not in working condition. Film it, send them the video, harass them a little bit, and you'll get a fresh one.



HoustonReal said:


> I have the Chopard homage, "Rooster" model, with a similar SK caliber. My first one came dead, but I bought it from Amazon so returning it was super easy. If you get ones that runs well out of the box, they seem pretty solid.
> 
> View attachment 15536865


I had the two versions in hands. The Starking Rooster looks nice, but when you put it alongside the Carnival one, it looks a bit dull. The Carnival is a bit expensive for what it offers, but if you really dig this look, I think it's worth the extra money. The Carnival has a Miyota 8xxx movement, a slightly domed crystal with AR coating (compared to a flat crystal for the Starking), a deeper and more colorful dial, and a better case finishing.

Here are some pics of the Carnival, but they do not make it justice. That white-ish light from the beginning of winter doesn't help...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The first batch of Nakzen Pagoda reissues, and the previous one they sold on Amazon, had Sapphire crystals. For around $20, that was an unbeatable deal. The current stock doesn't seem to be sapphire, although you can still see old pictures in the listing that makes them look like they do. To be sure, I would message the seller before ordering, if sapphire is important to you.
> 
> View attachment 15536863
> 
> ...


Thank you for pointing out the AM0171 differences, I appreciate it. To be honest, I have probably seen it and ignored the advert thinking it was the AM0184 for a slightly higher price, they look so similar at first glance.

The 171 is only a few pounds more and I'd much rather have the Miyota movement. Added to basket


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

** HELP REQUEST **
I've pretty much decided I want to grab me a Turtle/Willard homage on 11/11.
Can any of y'all speak from experience with multiple brands as to which is most goodest?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

hollywoodphil said:


> ** HELP REQUEST **
> I've pretty much decided I want to grab me a Turtle/Willard homage on 11/11.
> Can any of y'all speak from experience with multiple brands as to which is most goodest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


San Martin 100% if it's an AliEx Turtle homage.


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Concerning the Starking,the QC issues are a reality. I have had mine for a year and a half now and it runs like a charm. A friend of mine got his and it was dead (keyless work problem, setting time was impossible) after a few days.
> If I had to do it today, I would definitely buy the Miyota one, to be on the safe side.
> On a sidenote, the watch is good-looking, does not look cheap and worth the money if you can get a problem-free one.


I think half of the attraction with these is the high-beat movement, so the Miyota is a bit of a turn-off for me.
I have at least 4 watches with this movement from Starking, one was DOA, one I wear regularly on a nato, one has a stuttering second hand, and one has a blue face and a cheap case.
I suppose I could have bought another San Martin with the money I spent on these, or saved up a bit more and got the Tissot Visodate Automatic I've been eyeing up for probably 15yrs+ ?


----------



## JustUK (Sep 22, 2018)

As some others have said on here, there seems to be a general uplift in quality and also price for decent watches on Ali in recent times. Are the days of the “Chinese Special” numbered?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

JustUK said:


> As some others have said on here, there seems to be a general uplift in quality and also price for decent watches on Ali in recent times. Are the days of the "Chinese Special" numbered?


I hope not and doubt it will happen. As soon as as the prices enter 'microbrand' territory they are competing with some stellar brands along with the likes of Citizen and other big names. I don't see how they can maintain their AliEx persona and charge that much without losing fans, certainly here anyway.

Besides, when one brand becomes unpopular here due to QC issues, crap customer service or high prices, another takes its place. Long live value brands on AliEx


----------



## Theflyingclocksman (Apr 21, 2014)

Paganizonda51 said:


> In worst case : The watch arrives not in working condition. Film it, send them the video, harass them a little bit, and you'll get a fresh one.
> 
> I had the two versions in hands. The Starking Rooster looks nice, but when you put it alongside the Carnival one, it looks a bit dull. The Carnival is a bit expensive for what it offers, but if you really dig this look, I think it's worth the extra money. The Carnival has a Miyota 8xxx movement, a slightly domed crystal with AR coating (compared to a flat crystal for the Starking), a deeper and more colorful dial, and a better case finishing.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for the carnival rooster watch?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks I was thinking of getting something cheap and fun from Steeldive, but I might just save my money. I want to get something with a green dial. Maybe a Submariner homage by San Martin but I read it has sharp edges. So not sure what to do. But I want something in green maybe in combination with a green tropic strap..... But I shouldn't be buying any watches, yet well damn.. Knocking some euro's off is so tempting with those coupons.


Just gonna drop this here





NH35 BUREI Luxury Brand Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Military Mechanical Men Watch Casual Canvas Strap Relogio Masculino 2020|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Cheap Sports Watches, Buy Quality Watches Directly from China Suppliers:NH35 BUREI Luxury Brand Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Military Mechanical Men Watch Casual Canvas Strap Relogio Masculino 2020 Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Do you have a link for the carnival rooster watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here:








88.0US $ 60% OFF|Carnival Brand Fashion Watches Men Luxury Waterproof 3d Rooster Japan Automatic Movement Mechanical Wristwatch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





They also issued a Horse variant.








98.99US $ 49% OFF|3D Horse Dial Men Watches Mechanical Hand Wind Luxury Top Brand MIYOTA Movement Automatic Mechanical Men's Watches Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Got the ET chrono flieger. Really nice! Fantastic value. I’m glad I got the 40mm chrono ET. It wears quite large, not sure I would’ve liked the 42mm automatic. Might do a little review here later.

Oh and Royal Mail wanted £11 in customs (not £20 as I thought before). They charged £3 tax on the “$20” parcel value and £8 in fees...how silly. I thought they’d only start taxing from £20 not $20. I hope they’re happy with their £3 haha.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Got the ET chrono flieger. Really nice! Fantastic value. I'm glad I got the 40mm chrono ET. It wears quite large, not sure I would've liked the 42mm automatic. Might do a little review here later.
> 
> Oh and Royal Mail wanted £11 in customs (not £20 as I thought before). They charged £3 tax on the "$20" parcel value and £8 in fees...how silly. I thought they'd only start taxing from £20 not $20. I hope they're happy with their £3 haha.


I hate it when the 'handling fee' is more than the actual customs fee.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> ** HELP REQUEST **
> I've pretty much decided I want to grab me a Turtle/Willard homage on 11/11.
> Can any of y'all speak from experience with multiple brands as to which is most goodest?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Based on personal experience, I'd recommend San Martin. Good build quality, aesthetically pleasing, nice lume and reasonably priced.

Here are some pics I took of it:


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

This san martin looks good, how much do you think is the production price ?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Based on personal experience, I'd recommend San Martin. Good build quality, aesthetically pleasing, nice lume and reasonably priced.
> 
> Here are some pics I took of it:
> View attachment 15538207
> ...


Thank you, sir. 
San Martin does seem to be the most highly favored, though I may choose to spend less on the Turtle so's I can pick up another one or two.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

manchette said:


> This san martin looks good, how much do you think is the production price ?


USD $30-60, depending.

See this as an example. Extrapolate from this.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> Thank you, sir.
> San Martin does seem to be the most highly favored, though I may choose to spend less on the Turtle so's I can pick up another one or two.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Perhaps this will fit the bill.








398.0US $ |Steeldive Retro Turtle Dive Watch Ceramic Bezel Stainless Steel Men Automatic Mechanical 20 Bar Sapphire Luminous|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Perhaps this will fit the bill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But 0.0 feedback from that seller.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> But 0.0 feedback from that seller.


Oops. Try this one.








91.54US $ 77% OFF|Steeldive Design Abalone Automatic Watch Sd1970 Stainless Steel Men's Diving Watch 200m Waterproof Luminous Bezel Relojes Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> USD $30-60, depending.
> 
> See this as an example. Extrapolate from this.
> View attachment 15538259


So the margin is not even *2 ? 

(i saw a tool watch deal from Citizen with green dial for 320€ ,⇒ Citizen Promaster Marine - NY0100-50X - Subtil Diamant 
oops, it for sure explains the success of these unbranded ones  )


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Oops. Try this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't buy from the steeldive official store. their main reason to be on the platform is to set a MSRP as example for potential customers. they have the highest prices. Other sellers ( who might be actually the same house) have the steeldives cheaper in store. the steeldive official stores function is to make the offers in other stores more attractive. They don't operate the same way like San Martin does, where the official store is really the official store.

If someone doesn't trust other sellers, despite their feedback, because they don't call themselves official - the steeldive mother Qiin watches on alibaba has good prices too.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manchette said:


> So the margin is not even *2 ?
> 
> (i saw a tool watch deal from Citizen with green dial for 320€ ,⇒ Citizen Promaster Marine - NY0100-50X - Subtil Diamant
> oops, it for sure explains the success of these unbranded ones  )


I'm not sure what his post was supposed to show....that's a $76 watch that usually sells on Ali for a little over $100. Maybe he was saying the markup was $30-40?

If I had to guess, San Martins Cost per unit for the turtle is probably somewhere around $100-120. That's just based off my insider information with 2 other sellers and their cost per unit.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Just gonna drop this here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your really a legend! Thanks to you I want that expensive playshark though...  I looked at Taobao. 
I could get it but the agents want such a large cut. I thought of adding a fifty four watch for 880 yuan but in the end it just got to expensive and just getting the playshark is almost as expensive as buying it off alliexpress.... Maybe 20 euro's different but less hassle.....

I'm beat


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I'm not sure what his post was supposed to show....that's a $76 watch that usually sells on Ali for a little over $100. Maybe he was saying the markup was $30-40?
> 
> If I had to guess, San Martins Cost per unit for the turtle is probably somewhere around $100-120. That's just based off my insider information with 2 other sellers and their cost per unit.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


I'm not sure how shipping is accounted for. On Taobao for example and also alibaba things seem cheaper. But these are meant to be shipped to the Chinese market, shipping within China isin't that expensive. With Aliexpress they say 'free shipping.' But the shipping is just put into the price.

So I think we have to take that into account. If I was living in China right now I could have these watches really cheap, but then again getting them to where we live is a bit tougher.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Which agent did you try ? I often read about Superbuy being ok.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

400.0US $ |Seagull Mannen Horloge Mode Vrije Tijd Sport Automatische Mechanische Horloge Kalender Sapphire Commander Serie 819.23.6081H|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





Damn seagull has some nice stuff as well. This looks like a nice deal.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

manchette said:


> Which agent did you try ? I often read about Superbuy being ok.


Yes I use superbuy, but the % they add up on the price + the high exchange rate of banks, just makes it a hassle.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Based on personal experience, I'd recommend San Martin. Good build quality, aesthetically pleasing, nice lume and reasonably priced.
> 
> Here are some pics I took of it:
> View attachment 15538207
> ...


The San Marin is of higher quality, and the sunburst green or sunburst blue looks much better that the the green and blue dials of the Steeldive. The quality of the hands is much better. So you get something for the additional money you have to pay for a San Martin.

The Steeldive is more true to the original "Willard" when it comes to the case shape. The San Martin has the minute track on the chapter ring, the Steeldive has the minute track printed on the dial, as it is on the original 6105. I prefer the Steeldive for this reason, the dial looks more balanced, the date window is better integrated (outer edge of the date window sits on the the same circle as the outer edges of the indices)

In Japan, the land of Seiko, the so called "Cpt. Willard" is known as the Naomi Uemera watch, named after a Japanese explorer who went on a solo trip to the North Pole with the 6105 on his wrist.








Naomi Uemura: The North Pole, Polar Bear Attacks and a Seiko


Naomi Uemura, an adventurer with a inbred passion to ignore rules and limitations, famously gaining a reputation for famously doing alone what others did as a large team. Oh, and he (of course) was a watch geek.




www.wilberforcewatches.com





This is a much cooler story, the 6105 is a real adventurer and explorer watch and not just a movie watch, or worse a watch evil men wore when they invaded Vietnam and murdered innocent rice farmers..


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> The San Marin is of higher quality, and the sunburst green or sunburst blue looks much better that the the green and blue dials of the Steeldive. The quality of the hands is much better. So you get something for the additional money you have to pay for a San Martin.
> 
> The Steeldive is more true to the original "Willard" when it comes to the case shape. The San Martin has the minute track on the chapter ring, the Steeldive has the minute track printed on the dial, as it is on the original 6105. I prefer the Steeldive for this reason, the dial looks more balanced, the date window is better integrated (outer edge of the date window sits on the the same circle as the outer edges of the indices)
> 
> ...


So it's basically the Japanese Rolex Explorer?

Also how does the Heimdallr actually relate? I did buy one... I had some problems with a watch I got from them and they gave me 40$ off so I was able to get it for 100$ + a extra strap and a tool to remove the shroud from my tuna so I can maybe fix the bezel problem.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Your really a legend! Thanks to you I want that expensive playshark though...  I looked at Taobao.
> I could get it but the agents want such a large cut. I thought of adding a fifty four watch for 880 yuan but in the end it just got to expensive and just getting the playshark is almost as expensive as buying it off alliexpress.... Maybe 20 euro's different but less hassle.....
> 
> I'm beat


Wait till 11/11


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Wait till 11/11
> View attachment 15538503








淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com





Isin't this one cheaper for 1280 yuan?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like Hruodland is getting in on the FF action but this time on the Barakuda





观辰梭子鱼钢壳蓝宝石泡泡镜两种夜光机械运动潜水表-淘宝网


欢迎前来淘宝网实力旺铺，选购观辰梭子鱼钢壳蓝宝石泡泡镜两种夜光机械运动潜水表,想了解更多观辰梭子鱼钢壳蓝宝石泡泡镜两种夜光机械运动潜水表，请进入寂夜和风的观辰手表定制实力旺铺，更多商品任你选购




item.taobao.com












377.3US $ 30% OFF|Hruodland Limited Editio FiftyFathoms Men's Watches Sapphire Crystal 20Bar Classic Stainless Steel Automatic Diving Wrist watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






































Specsheet:
Style: Barakuda
Case material: 316L steel
Lens material: blue sapphire bubble mirror
Movement: standard pt5000 movement, high-end SW200 movement
Case diameter: 41mm (excluding the head and shoulder guard)
Lug width: 20mm
Case thickness: 10.5mm
Overall thickness: 12mm
Waterproof depth: 200 meters
Case finishing: polished case
Bezel insert: Sapphire insert
Bottom: 316L steel screw-down bottom 
Dial: Enamel black
Lume: Swiss C3 luminous tone retro yellow
Crown: Screwdown crown

They are also starting up a new production batch of Stainless Steel Quartz Chronos.





淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com












































Specsheet:
Case Material：316L Stainless Steel
Glass：Double domed sapphire
Movement：Miyota 6S00 series
Diameter：41mm（Not including crown guards and pushers）
Strap size：20mm
Thickness：11mm
Water rating：100米
Caseback：316L screwdown caseback
Lume：C3 Patina Lume/ BGW9
Price：RMB 790 /USD $120.00

Pre-order pricing：
First 30 Orders：RMB 690/USD$105.00
31~60：RMB 730/USD$110.00
61~90：RMB 760/USD $115.00


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢
> 
> 
> 淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！
> ...


That one would indeed be cheaper than the other L.Eternity shops if they are selling the Top-grade variant for RMB 1280









Edit: Yeah it is the upgraded variant (Bottom row)
Just asked the seller


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> That one would indeed be cheaper than the other L.Eternity shops if they are selling the Top-grade variant for RMB 1280


Hmm there's different grades or it's possible that it's not a good unit? 
I really want this one, but damn it's such a hassle to get it via a agent. Might be best to just grab a San Martin Submariner.... But I love that black and yellow....


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Theflyingclocksman said:


> Do you have a link for the carnival rooster watch?


Well it looks like someone has been quicker than me !



Desk-bound said:


> Here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You also have a mouse

And a goat

If you go for the starking, you can have a cheetah, a dog or a peacock. I'm really not sure of what they look like in the flesh...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Hmm there's different grades or it's possible that it's not a good unit?
> I really want this one, but damn it's such a hassle to get it via a agent. Might be best to just grab a San Martin Submariner.... But I love that black and yellow....


Different grades don't exist, the only real difference between the 'Normal' & 'upgraded' version is the the lumed bezel.
Top: the Upgraded Variant








Bottom: the Normal Variant


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Different grades don't exist, the only real difference between the 'Normal' & 'upgraded' version is the the lumed bezel.


Aah I see I cannot translate very well, so I cannot see. But lumed bezel would be cooler. Not sure what to do get a San Martin Submariner or get the Playshark..... I do want the Playshark but it's a pain to go trough the agent I guess I would still have to pay a lot of customs and shipping.... Sadly.

Do you think it will come on Aliexpress a bit more? Maybe if it was on aliexpress for around 200 euro's or 220 I'd do it.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Aah I see I cannot translate very well, so I cannot see. But lumed bezel would be cooler. Not sure what to do get a San Martin Submariner or get the Playshark..... I do want the Playshark but it's a pain to go trough the agent I guess I would still have to pay a lot of customs and shipping.... Sadly.
> 
> Do you think it will come on Aliexpress a bit more? Maybe if it was on aliexpress for around 200 euro's or 220 I'd do it.


If Playshark wasn't picked up by the Dropshippers on Aliexpress since 2017, I doubt it will make its debut now especially when their official Webstore had gone dark.
Then again, Escapement Time did eventually get around to making an Official Ali Store and doubled its Flieger & Quartz Chrono sales in the Process.
Mayhaps, L.Eternity will follow in the footsteps of its kindred ( San Martin, Proxima etc.)


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> If Playshark wasn't picked up by the Dropshippers on Aliexpress since 2017, I doubt it will make its debut now especially when their official Webstore had gone dark.
> Then again, Escapement Time did eventually get around to making an Official Ali Store and doubled its Flieger & Quartz Chrono sales in the Process.
> Mayhaps, L.Eternity will follow in the footsteps of its kindred ( San Martin, Proxima etc.)


Thanks I'll think about it. I would like a Playshark.... It might be worth the hassle. I'm quite surprised at how the Aliexpress marketplace works... Steeldive is just about everywhere but some brands are quite rare still or expensive. Proxima for example is actually a lot higher priced than San Martin or so I find. San Martin has some cheaper watches at least.

The Playshark wouldn't even be that expensive, but the only dropshipper that has it now kind of askes a high price.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Remember that ridiculous typo on the Guanqin Sub Homage? "Since 8500" & "Chronometer"?

Looks like they updated the dial and branding to Chronometer....looks pretty good.








159.98US $ |Diver Automatic Mechanical Japan Nh35a Movement Watches Mens 2020 Water Resistance 100m Swim Sport Watch Men Luminous Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Check the reviews showing the old dial

Tempted to pick one up over the pagani to see how it is.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I cannot enjoy the SUGESS I got.
First it was the glue that wouldn't unstick after removing the blue sticker from the crown. After many days of rubbing for many minutes each day with alcohol it is mostly removed (but not totally). I said ok I will not open a dispute for that.
Then, I measured its accuracy using the TG software. It was -75 s/day which makes it the worst watch I have. I will try to let it run continuously to see if it gets any better. Also, it is so bad that it can be improved by regulating.
But the final stroke was that the letters on the dial are BLUE instead of black. I checked the photographs in the seller I got the watch from and indeed it is a different dial. My dial has all text in blue and the tachymeter in red on the outer part of the dial is so faded that is only visible in the enlarged photo! I guess red ink was running out when printing the dial, if a layer was on top of the blue and also on the top, the main text would be almost black and the tachymeter would be readable.
Now that I have seen it, I cannot unsee it...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> I cannot enjoy the SUGESS I got.
> First it was the glue that wouldn't unstick after removing the blue sticker from the crown. After many days of rubbing for many minutes each day with alcohol it is mostly removed (but not totally). I said ok I will not open a dispute for that.
> Then, I measured its accuracy using the TG software. It was -75 s/day which makes it the worst watch I have. I will try to let it run continuously to see if it gets any better. Also, it is so bad that it can be improved by regulating.
> But the final stroke was that the letters on the dial are BLUE instead of black. I checked the photographs in the seller I got the watch from and indeed it is a different dial. My dial has all text in blue and the tachymeter in red on the outer part of the dial is so faded that is only visible in the enlarged photo! I guess red ink was running out when printing the dial, if a layer was on top of the blue and also on the top, the main text would be almost black and the tachymeter would be readable.
> ...


Which store did you buy it from?
I got mine here and it has none of the issues you've experienced.








188.0US $ 55% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Seagull Movement St1901 1963 Mechanical Mens Watch Gooseneck Regulator Pilot Watch For Men Sapphire 38mm 40mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Remember that ridiculous typo on the Guanqin Sub Homage? "Since 8500" & "Chronometer"?
> 
> Looks like they updated the dial and branding to Chronometer....looks pretty good.
> 
> ...


Some people here don't seem to like it, but not based on hands on experience I think... Biggest problem was indeed the dial. Jody (jomw) seems to love it. 60eur in sale? Decent looking, 316L, sapphire, ceramic, nh35? What's not to like?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Schaffelaer said:


> Some people here don't seem to like it, but not based on hands on experience I think... Biggest problem was indeed the dial. Jody (jomw) seems to love it. 60eur in sale? Decent looking, 316L, sapphire, ceramic, nh35? What's not to like?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Not sure I picked up two pagani designs over the time. One the more expensive seamaster which I don't find that bad. The other a aquaracer homage. It's not bad overall... But I just feel spending that 100 euro's more just gives me a more satisfying watch. I think I would prefer 3 of 4 San Martins over 20 pagani designs. But what am I talking about... Most of us probably don't have only 3 or 4 watches. But I think for me.

Heimdallr and San Martin are the only ones I'll buy from now on, or something else that's a bit more high end. I havn't tried Steel Dive, might give them a try. But I just feel a 60 - 80 euro watch is nice but it just doesn't scratch the itch a 150 euro San Martin or Heimdallr does.

I don't know how others think about this, but I really feel that way. Of the cheap ones around 70 - 80 euro only the escapement time was nice. And I guess if your going for a non diver it's nice. But I'm tired of bezels with 6 miles of backplay and all that stuff. The diving bezel is a big part of a diving watch and it just sucks when it feels like my tooth that was falling out back when I was a kid. If pagani was 50-70 euro's more expensive but had a bezel without backplay into yesterday and decent lume, I'd happily pay that.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Which store did you buy it from?
> I got mine here and it has none of the issues you've experienced.
> 
> 
> ...


I got it from the WATCH BAND Store. It has a 96.3 positive feedback.
With coupons stacking during the last sale I got it pretty low at 118 euros, but the initial price was comparable with the rest of the stores.
I sent the seller a message, waiting to see what they respond.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

This LTM, predecessor to San Martin, is still a fantastic watch. Everything about it screams quality - except the Seiko movement which had a production flaw - by Seiko. I only wish they made SS bracelets for them when they first came out. Bracelets on their own are quite expensive, but they do have a nice milled clasp.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Alright got drunk on my last beers. Just so I won't go on a damn spree on the 11th.... I cannot shake it out of my head that I need a green dial and blue dial watch, but damn... What am I even doing... I shouldn't buy any watches.

Oh lord if there is a heaven or hell or whatever, please make it so that they don't have watches there.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> I got it from the WATCH BAND Store. It has a 96.3 positive feedback.
> With coupons stacking during the last sale I got it pretty low at 118 euros, but the initial price was comparable with the rest of the stores.
> I sent the seller a message, waiting to see what they respond.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


i got seagull 1963 with a movements that has some faults from the watch band store. there was also dust under the dial. i contacted the shop and after a few messages they stopped replying. filed a complain with ali and got a 50% refund.

the issue with my seagull from the watch band store


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Alright got drunk on my last beers. Just so I won't go on a damn spree on the 11th.... I cannot shake it out of my head that I need a green dial and blue dial watch, but damn... What am I even doing... I shouldn't buy any watches.
> 
> Oh lord if there is a heaven or hell or whatever, please make it so that they don't have watches there.


I'll just leave these here 

Green









Blue













www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll just leave these here
> 
> Green
> 
> ...


One part of me tells me slap you in the face and call you a bastard.
The other part thanks you.

I'll check it out tomorrow. _sighs_


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> One part of me tells me slap you in the face and call you a bastard.
> The other part thanks you.
> 
> I'll check it out tomorrow. _sighs_


Sorry, I couldn't resist 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> You can also buy them off Alibaba for cheap. Best Seller Steeldive Brand Sd1970 Upgraded Bi-color Luminous Ceramic Bezel Mechanical Nh35 200m Dive Watch - Buy Mechinical 200m Dive Watch,Bicolor Luminous Ceramic Bezel Dive Watch,Steeldive Brand Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Yep, save some money and buy through Judy on Alibaba....

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Sorry, I couldn't resist
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


The devil himself 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like Hruodland is getting in on the FF action but this time on the Barakuda


I like the option of having them slap a SW200 in there, but I don't think I'll pick one up. Don't see this one on the official Hruodland store...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

For a cheaper option, the Burei military watches are also available as quartz models on Amazon. (not sapphire)

Amazon.com: BUREI Men Watches Classic Quartz Wrist Watch Fashion Analog Dial Round Case with Leather Strap: Watches *$29.99*










Amazon.com: BUREI Men's Luminous Date Military Canvas Leather Band Watch: Watches *$24.76








*

I haven't seen the Carnival Rooster in person, but I only paid $40 for my Starking version. It has a pretty colorful dial.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CHOPARD
L.U.C XP Urushi Year of the Rooster watch
*$22,275*










Carnival 515G Rooster watch *$103.40* (11/11 Sale)










Starking AM0242 Rooster watch *$40.50* (11/11 Sale)


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

sarbmaster said:


> I like the option of having them slap a SW200 in there, but I don't think I'll pick one up. Don't see this one on the official Hruodland store...


Ugh tell me about it. The only watch I want to buy this 11/11 is a Hroudland Chronograph (Sea-Gull ST19) that I cannot find any information or review anywhere, either on YouTube or Hruodland's Taobao/Aliexpress store.
Sure, the photos have their watermark, but that's not enough to calm my nerves.








420.0US $ |Sapphire crystal 41mm silver dial blue hand power reserve indicator ST1906 hand winding movement men's mechanical wrist watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

New chronos looking nice.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ok, lots of decent stuff up for sale on 11/11, I think this is the one for me, specifically in this colour and bracelet. I know Honest Watch Reviews have also reviewed the Boderry favourably, but this is the one for me:


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> ok, lots of decent stuff up for sale on 11/11, I think this is the one for me, specifically in this colour and bracelet. I know Honest Watch Reviews have also reviewed the Boderry favourably, but this is the one for me:


Not too sure about that end link. That's gonna stick out quite a bit, I think.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is *11/11* a special date on Ali X?



rlachcik said:


> ok, lots of decent stuff up for* sale on 11/11*,





thatmofo said:


> The only watch I want to *buy this 11/11* is ...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

bandjgray said:


> Yep, save some money and buy through Judy on Alibaba....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I have 3 steeldive's from Judy. Save the money and buy from her.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Is *11/11* a special date on Ali X?


from the web:
Singles *Day* or *11.11*, is the biggest shopping *day* of the year for singles, as Chinese e-commerce players led by Alibaba offer massive discounts on everything from electronics to cars.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

rlachcik said:


> Singles *Day* or *11.11*, is the biggest shopping *day* of the year *for singles*... Alibaba offer massive discounts on everything...


So, is the discount for singles only?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> So, is the discount for singles only?


Yes they will ask you to put camera's all over your house and will check if there's someone living with you. These cameras will be monitored all year. Only when they see you've been alone for a year you can get the discounts.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> So, is the discount for singles only?


If you're buying new watches at every AliX sales, then you're already single or about to be single


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> CHOPARD
> L.U.C XP Urushi Year of the Rooster watch
> *$22,275*
> 
> ...


I have the Starking Rooster watch. I have not used it as it is meant for the year of the Chicken and I will have to wait many more years (2029) for Chicken year.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Any recommended watches for 1111? I can recommend the Cadisen diamond. Very accurate (chronometer level).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Paganizonda51 said:


> If you're buying new watches at every AliX sales, then you're already single or about to be single


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> That one would indeed be cheaper than the other L.Eternity shops if they are selling the Top-grade variant for RMB 1280
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the watches...the brand name though...😐


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> This LTM, predecessor to San Martin, is still a fantastic watch. Everything about it screams quality - except the Seiko movement which had a production flaw - by Seiko. I only wish they made SS bracelets for them when they first came out. Bracelets on their own are quite expensive, but they do have a nice milled clasp.


Have it too and I confirm, fantastic value! The gray sunburst dial is outstanding in natural light


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Happy with my Escapement Time chrono. I think for just under £60 it's a very good watch. I was surprised how large it wears for a 40mm, I'm not sure if I would've been able to pull off the 42mm automatic (I have 7inch wrist).

The good:

the best thing is the quality and QC for the price. I've had a few Ali watches around this price range, and although usually also great specs for the money, there was always at least one quality issue. Usually at least a slightly mis-aligned something, or a feeling of lower quality somewhere. And although it's not flawless, and some watches offer even better specs for the money, it feels very well put together. Pushers have a very positive click, onion crown feels great, can't hear it ticking even if I put my ear against it, everything lines up, etc.
strap is excellent for the price. Soft, good stitching, smells genuine
lume is surprisingly good. It's not Seiko or San Martin diver longevity and brightness. But when it is lumed, it is stunning.
solid specs: sapphire, stainless steel, Japanese movement, 100m WR.

Bad/quality issues:
None

Minor flaws/nitpicks:

no AR coating. Never had an issue with a lack of AR, but on a big black dial I actually miss it a fair bit. Totally acceptable for the price, though.
it does feel a little on the light side. Even on a steel mesh it doesn't hit the 100g. And although it punches well above its weight, it doesn't feel/look like it could be a fancy much more expensive watch like some other £100-150 Ali watches do. But if someone said it was a £250 watch I would believe it.
11.5mm thick. Being quartz, I feel they could've made it 10mm. Would've been nicer.
caseback is screwed on basically upside down.
100m WR seems suspect with chrono pushers and a push-pull crown. wish I could feel comfortable getting it wet, but I don't.

Despite the strap being good, I quite like it on a mesh strap I had lying around. Gives it a bit more heft, and a more Sinn556 or Breitling -ish vibe.








Or is leather better for the more authentic look?


















It has those 'Luftwaffe colors' ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Happy with my Escapement Time chrono. I think for just under £60 it's a very good watch. I was surprised how large it wears for a 40mm, I'm not sure if I would've been able to pull off the 42mm automatic (I have 7inch wrist).
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...


I completely agree. It looks pretty good on that mesh strap, but I prefer it on the original one myself.









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Everybody flashing their EP, here's mine on a black strap:


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I completely agree. It looks pretty good on that mesh strap, but I prefer it on the original one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the original strap is very good. And thanks for your review, not sure I would've bought it without it!

I'm gonna order one of these Stowa straps, love the look. Only ~€30 inc shipping for a Stowa pilot strap seems like a great price to give it a proper flieger aesthetic





Leatherstrap in old style | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


Our most classic strap for all Flieger watches. We offer it in 18, 20, 22 and 24 mm size. In short S and normal N (the normal length also includes extra large straps, because of its construction) Stainless steel tang buckle. On the left side ...




www.stowa.de


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

^^^ Those EP chrono photos ...

They're killing me. 

Alternate takes (just to cover all bases): There / Their killing me


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Happy with my Escapement Time chrono. I think for just under £60 it's a very good watch. I was surprised how large it wears for a 40mm, I'm not sure if I would've been able to pull off the 42mm automatic (I have 7inch wrist).
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...


That's right, just dangle this post here while I sit waiting impatiently for mine to arrive!! Thanks a bunch ?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Will you all please stop posting Escapement Time watch pics? Thank you kindly. Talk about torturing me 😁


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Will you all please stop posting Escapement Time watch pics? Thank you kindly. Talk about torturing me


Is this better? 








103.21US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh38 Movement Pilot Watch With Type-b Or Type-a Black Dial And 42mm Case Waterproof 300m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















74.13US $ |【escapement Time】quartz 6s21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com
































www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you! Where's the bloody ignore button?!?! 😂

Aaaaand now I'm watching your review again! 😇


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

I envy you EP owners! Can't wait to get mine, which as of this writing is still in Singapore 

So, how long did it take to receive your watch?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> So, is the discount for singles only?


I think it's for All the Single Ladies?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> I envy you EP owners! Can't wait to get mine, which as of this writing is still in Singapore
> 
> So, how long did it take to receive your watch?


Just over 2 weeks to the UK, so not bad for Ali standards.



No1VIPER said:


> Is this better?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you prefer the automatic or the chrono? I could've gone either way


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Just over 2 weeks to the UK, so not bad for Ali standards.
> 
> Do you prefer the automatic or the chrono? I could've gone either way


That's a really tough one. It varies day to day really. That's why I've still got both 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I cannot imagine these lovelies will eventually morph into Karens.
Meanwhile: "O be still my pounding gonads!"



HoustonReal said:


> I think it's for All the Single Ladies?
> 
> View attachment 15540868


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> There are reviews of it on wrwatches and the Lugyou store.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess it is pronounced "Roland" I have a Hruoland Aviator. It's a great watch. Mine has a Sellita SW200 movement.The numbers and and cathedral hands are painted with Super-LumiNova _BGW9_. I bought it from the Cronos/Lugyou store on eBay for $398.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

My Skmei top 10


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MDT IT said:


>


How is it, any good? Been thinking of picking up a blue one.... And a Green San Martin water ghost (sub)


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Guys I need some help:
I like changing straps, but sadly not all watches have drilled lugs.... Sadly. I love drilled lugs!)
However I have bought a cheap watch tool kit on the aliexpress a few years ago.
The quaity of said kit is not good but it comes in handy to have a tool for removing bracelet pins etc.
The springbar tool that came with it, is utter crap.

I was wondering if any of you know where to find a good kit that's not to expensive, or some essentials... A good spring bar tool would be really nice, since the one I have it crap. I do believe San Martin wil gift one for free in this sale period. But well maybe there's some good advice here.

Since it's such a pain to change straps out now with the tool I have, I cannot set any presure on it. I did remove one springbar with that tool and the springbar came out crooked cause of that poor tool. 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Guys I need some help:
> I like changing straps, but sadly not all watches have drilled lugs.... Sadly. I love drilled lugs!)
> However I have bought a cheap watch tool kit on the aliexpress a few years ago.
> The quaity of said kit is not good but it comes in handy to have a tool for removing bracelet pins etc.
> ...


Yeah all San Martin watches come with pretty good spring watch bar removal tools. 
You can see it in the beginning of this video.





As do Cronos as well. 





Or I've received ones like this before with some straps I've previously bought (can't remember which now). They're also quite good.








1.29US $ 35% OFF|Watch Band Accessories Repair Tools Metal Bracelet Watchbands Opener Strap Replace Spring Bar Connecting Pin Remover Tool - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Guys I need some help:
> I like changing straps, but sadly not all watches have drilled lugs.... Sadly. I love drilled lugs!)
> However I have bought a cheap watch tool kit on the aliexpress a few years ago.
> The quaity of said kit is not good but it comes in handy to have a tool for removing bracelet pins etc.
> ...


Morning Szechuan,
Depends on the bracelet/strap. One of these:









Will do nicely for most straps. They aren't all the same though and for thick, stiff leather, you'll need to find one where the thickness of the bar just above the forked part is thinner so you can slide it in easier down the side of the strap. Or, sand your own down a little to enable this without damaging the leather or lugs.

I have a Doxa with solid end links and virtually no space to get in with one of the normal spring bar tools above, plus it needs both ends of the spring bar to be compressed so you can lift the bracelet end link out in one go rather than doing one end of the spring bar at at time. Impossible with the tool above. So, I bought this from AliEx and it works perfectly. No scratches on the watch or bracelet...you can see in the pic below the different shape and sized forked ends of the bars. This really helps for spring bars with different size and shaped collars.









US $9.05 30% OFF|Watch Bracelet Pliers 6825 Standard of Spring Bar Remover Watch Bands Repair Removing Tool|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah all San Martin watches come with pretty good spring watch bar removal tools.
> You can see it in the beginning of this video.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I guess the message your sending is: buy a Chronos or a San Martin...
One more question though: I'm thinking of buy a submariner homage, Chronos has one with a PT 5000 and San Martin with the trusty Seiko N35, I'm thinking of going for San Martin. As it is also a lot cheaper.

On the other hand Steeldive is a lot cheaper.... I saw your video the cyclops was misaligned etc. I never had a steeldive, but I have two pagani designs and they both kind of dissapoint, loose bezel and such. For the price it's a good watch, but it's just lacking. I wonder if a Steeldive will feel me the safe.

I wanted a blue submariner or a green. Two steeldives equals the price of one Chronos and 1.5 San Martin. 
I think it's best to get the San Martin at this point. But choosing between blue and green is killing me rip. Maybe I should pick up a blue atmos from steeldive, at some later point. Or something else that looks good in blue.

Or maybe I should just have my bank account blocked. ?
At this point I only have two Chinese watches that do not dissapoint.
1 Escapement time Flieger
2 San Martin bronze Panerai homage.

The ones that do a little bit of dissapointment:
Pagani design sea master 007 (a lot of backplay on the bezel not as good lume, but still overall a nice watch. For the price however it's dissapointing.
Heimdallr Tuna: The bezel is way to tight....

The one that really dissapoint:
Pagani design aquaracer: So much play on that bezel...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Morning Szechuan,
> Depends on the bracelet/strap. One of these:
> View attachment 15541464
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll order this on the eleventh! Can use it as coupon leverage. I'll go for this one.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Proxima is releasing some kool-katz watches








Proxima 300M Automatic Men's Diver Watches Luxury Casual Business SBDX001 Mechanical Sport Hand Wrist Watch Luminous C3 Sapphire unicorn logo


Specification of the productsModel No.: PX1683Dial:Proxima Unicorn -Sunburst AbyssalDial lume: Swiss C3 /BGW9 Super LuminovaCase material: Monoblock structure SS color or IPS blackCase diameter:44mm(excluding crown)Case thickness :15.8mm (including sapphire glass)Lug width :20mmBand




www.proximawatches.com












Proxima Black MM300 Abyssal


Proxima Black MM300 Abyssal:The case of the Proxima MM300 has been updated to new detachable design, Please refer to the video and pictures in the listing. Case : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case with detachable shroud design Case back : 316L Stainless steel PVD Case diameter : 44mm Case...




wrwatches.com





































Tuna variant:








Proxima venom dial SBBN015 NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster


Specification of the productsModel No.: PX1686Dial:Proxima Unicorn -Sunburst Blush Dial lume: Swiss C3 /BGW9 Super LuminovaCase material :7000 Aluminium,the same raw material with airplane and IphoneCase diameter:47mm(excluding crown)Case thickness :14.4mm (excluding sapphire glass)Lug wid




www.proximawatches.com





































Proxima Wormhole Men Vintage Diving Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Watch


Specification of the productsModel No.: PX1680Dial:ProximaDial lume: Swiss C3 Super LuminovaCase material :SS color or IPS blackCase diameter:40mm(excluding crown)Case thickness :14.7mm (excluding sapphire glass)Lug width :20mmBand : Rubber band or SS bandBezel: Swiss C3 Super LuminovaGlass:Bu




www.proximawatches.com





























Proxima Black 65 Blush


Proxima Black 65 Blush: Case material : 316L Stainless steel with PVD coating Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case diameter : 40mm Case thickness : 14mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : Black rubber waffle strap / PVD Stainless steel bracelet Bezel : Full lume ceramic bezel insert...




wrwatches.com


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

That blush is really nice


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

When it comes to Proxima, I like this one








344.99US $ |Proxima montre bracelet pour hommes, cadran vert SBDX NH35, montre de luxe automatique, 300M, sport mécanique, AAA | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com




That sunburst looks really cool 









And according to customers photos, the bezel is fully lumed, it looks glorious on the pics


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

john_marston said:


> Happy with my Escapement Time chrono. I think for just under £60 it's a very good watch. I was surprised how large it wears for a 40mm, I'm not sure if I would've been able to pull off the 42mm automatic (I have 7inch wrist).
> 
> The good:
> 
> ...





No1VIPER said:


> I completely agree. It looks pretty good on that mesh strap, but I prefer it on the original one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





cuica said:


> Everybody flashing their EP, here's mine on a black strap:


What movement have this watch. Looks awsome


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Let me post a few photos of the Pagani Autavia in green I got -for free- in the sale last March. It took about 6 months to arrive and so Ali refunded the whole amount. When I bought it I did not know whether it was bronze, gold or rose-gold. All advertisements said it was gold (which I would not like), but the original autavia is bronze and so I tool the leap and got it.
I wanted to get a green watch for sometime now and I liked the autavia looks.
First the bad thing, the bezel is crap like from a toy watch. Moves both ways, moves with a feather touch and the worst thing it does not line up to 12:00 (this is the most annoying). Of couse, being so bad quality, you can actually make it stand on a tooth to be fully aligned.
The color is bronze PVD so in that aspect I got what I wanted. The rest of the specs are top notch (NH35, sapphire crystal, 10 Bar water resistant, bronze pvd buckle).
The strap is relatively good, but the color reminds me of a leather sofa from the 70s. I have bought 3 Natos and a perlon strap for it with various green tones, which do not match the watch. I will probably just put it on a black perlon strap with a black buckle.
So all in all, if it weren't for the bezel I would have easily recommended it.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

So guys, who’s buying what at 11.11 sale?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

alex_oz said:


> So guys, who's buying what at 11.11 sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











US $85.49 81% OFF|2020 PAGANI Design New 40mm Men Luxury Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Men Stainless Steel Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Grabbing this guy. Been wanting a 40mm hulk from PD for a while and they finally released it. Should be about $70 after sale and coupons

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Victorv said:


> What movement have this watch. Looks awsome


Miyota 6s21, which I think is a mecaquartz.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
Which 3 _brands_ would you recommend ? Your Best quality/price ratio. Only between 30-<100$ please
( i can't look at all these videos, not enough network|data, nor time )
Thanks


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Which 3 _brands_ would you recommend ? Your Best quality/price ratio. Only between 30-<100$ please
> ( i can't look at all these videos, not enough network|data, nor time )
> Thanks


1. Escapement Time
2. Steeldive for the lume
3. Phylida


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> So guys, who's buying what at 11.11 sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


San Martin water ghost green (maybe blue)

And maybe a steeldive watch but not sure yet which..... I'm thinking about something in blue or go double up on the green. Not sure yet about Steeldive quality however. I read a lot about issues with the crown.... So maybe it's best to not buy a Steeldive, but they might be nice.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks I guess the message your sending is: buy a Chronos or a San Martin...
> One more question though: I'm thinking of buy a submariner homage, Chronos has one with a PT 5000 and San Martin with the trusty Seiko N35, I'm thinking of going for San Martin. As it is also a lot cheaper.
> 
> On the other hand Steeldive is a lot cheaper.... I saw your video the cyclops was misaligned etc. I never had a steeldive, but I have two pagani designs and they both kind of dissapoint, loose bezel and such. For the price it's a good watch, but it's just lacking. I wonder if a Steeldive will feel me the safe.
> ...


If you're not bothered about having the hi-beat movement, then definitely go for the San Martin. Their build quality and QC is a step above Steeldive in my opinion.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> So guys, who's buying what at 11.11 sale?


I like the Merkur Conqueror in white, but I'm not sure anymore now


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> If you're not bothered about having the hi-beat movement, then definitely go for the San Martin. Their build quality and QC is a step above Steeldive in my opinion.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Yes at this point I think I'll skip the cronos time piece. The PT5000 I don't care as much. I like looking at my watch but I do not look at it all the damn time and think 'woah thats smooth.' I also like the N35 with it's struggling sweep, it reminds me of how we as humans struggle in life to go forward. I guess high beat is a movement more fit for those that were born with a golden spoon hahaha!

So thank you for blowing away my doubts. I'll get me a San Martin Waterghost in green and might add in a Steeldive 50 atmos or a Steeldive anti vietnamese rice farmers. In either blue or green.... Some say the colors on the steel dives are bad, but I don't think they're green/blue will be that bad.

I hope I can throw in a lot of coupons. But I don't know if those select coupons can be used on anything useful.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

the aesop moonphase would certainly be my best of, but out of stock i guess


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

7,45 now. 
a whopping 7,67 on 11-11....


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> 7,45 now.
> a whopping 7,67 on 11-11....
> 
> View attachment 15542022


Now, that's a sale!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Now, that's a sale!












You wear him well.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I might pick up the new San Martin vintage diver. It looks amazing and I think I'll like it a lot. 

But on the flip-side, I really don't need it. I try to limit my quantity, and I have my Steeldive Fifty Fathoms as my vintage diver and adore it. No real need to double up on ~£150 NH35 Ali vintage divers. I feel like if I do buy it I would do so just because I have all the coupons, have fun with it, and then put one of those divers on eBay.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> View attachment 15542062
> 
> 
> You wear him well.


Thank you  El Risita is a legend! That laugh gets me giggling like an idiot every time!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I might pick up the new San Martin vintage diver. It looks amazing and I think I'll like it a lot.
> 
> But on the flip-side, I really don't need it. I try to limit my quantity, and I have my Steeldive Fifty Fathoms as my vintage diver and adore it. No real need to double up on ~£150 NH35 Ali vintage divers. I feel like if I do buy it I would do so just because I have all the coupons, have fun with it, and then put one of those divers on eBay.


Well, you convinced me and I'm not even buying one. Go for it, you know you want to 😁


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Which 3 _brands_ would you recommend ? Your Best quality/price ratio. Only between 30-( i can't look at all these videos, not enough network|data, nor time )
> Thanks


Escapement time for their fleigers

Pagani design for the Subs and Daytona

Phylida has been awesome for me so far as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Was looking at some of Escapement Time's other watches, after being impressed with their flieger quality.

They have some quality stuff, and pride themselves with only high quality movements by the looks of it (I recall reading that they dumped the ST19 for the Miyota quartz because the ST19 wasn't up to their standards).

This one with Miyota 9015 is lovely. Yeah, ~50% more expensive than the Cadisen, but I would much prefer this. It looks 10x better as a dress watch, whereas the Cadisen is a bit of a bland daily/dressy imho. 








167.39US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Restoring Ancient Ways Watch 38mm Case Pt5000 Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





And this thing has an...Omgea movement? How? 








697.44US $ |【escapement Time】manual Cal.651 Movement Sapphire 38mm Case - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I might pick up the new San Martin vintage diver. It looks amazing and I think I'll like it a lot.
> 
> But on the flip-side, I really don't need it. I try to limit my quantity, and I have my Steeldive Fifty Fathoms as my vintage diver and adore it. No real need to double up on ~£150 NH35 Ali vintage divers. I feel like if I do buy it I would do so just because I have all the coupons, have fun with it, and then put one of those divers on eBay.


Those vintage divers always make me think of my tea bags when they are stained after a lot of use. (I drink loose green tea, you can usually make more cups / kettles with one bag that you fill up yourself.

The San Martin diver does not look bad however. I'm going for the water ghost myself this sale. I hope I can add in coupons, but I don't think they take select coupons. At san Martin.


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

We have a new Cronos GMT









297.54US $ 43% de DESCUENTO|Cronos Reloj Automático GMT para hombre, pulsera bidireccional con bisel de zafiro de 20 ATM, 5 eslabones, de Metal, BGW 9 Lum|Relojes mecánicos| - AliExpress


¡Compra fácil, vive mejor! Aliexpress.com




es.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I like the Merkur Conqueror in white, but I'm not sure anymore now


Out of stock in the merkur store, and i just notice it is out of stock at same of the aliexpress seller. have this more then once in my shopping card t observe price changes. still listed as available in other stores. will probably the first thing i will buy tomorrow. hopefully i don't waste my $15 coupon for this with getting a later notice from the store, sorry we are out of stock too.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Out of stock in the merkur store, and i just notice it is out of stock at same of the aliexpress seller. have this more then once in my shopping card t observe price changes. still listed as available in other stores. will probably the first thing i will buy tomorrow. hopefully i don't waste my $15 coupon for this with getting a later notice from the store, sorry we are out of stock too.


It's in stock here.








455.94US $ |Pilot Watch Men 100m Diver Mechanical Wristwatch 38mm Automatic Watches Mens Sport Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I'm really happy with this Pagani overall. I would like to be able to remove one more link, or figure out how to adjust within the clasp. But for under $100 it's great. I'll probably pick up the Pepsi version on 11.11 sale.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Not aliexpress but anyone has experience with this brand?
www.nethunswatch.com/collection/NETHUNSLAVAIISTEEL

Seem to be a bit more expensive.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> I'm really happy with this Pagani overall. I would like to be able to remove one more link, or figure out how to adjust within the clasp. But for under $100 it's great. I'll probably pick up the Pepsi version on 11.11 sale.
> View attachment 15542391


I recommend picking up one these. I always add them to my Pagani Design watches.








14.57US $ 45% OFF|Carlywet 9mm X 9mm Brush Polish Stainless Steel Watch Buckle Glide Lock Clasp Steel For Watch Band Bracelet Straps Rubber - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

cuica said:


> Miyota 6s21, which I think is a mecaquartz.


Many thanks cuica, seems a good movement


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Just before I pull the trigger tomorrow. Anyone ever got taxed on buying a San Martin from Aliexpress? Or do they declare low value like everyone else?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I recommend picking up one these. I always add them to my Pagani Design watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


great tip, thank you!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Not aliexpress but anyone has experience with this brand?
> www.nethunswatch.com/collection/NETHUNSLAVAIISTEEL
> 
> Seem to be a bit more expensive.


Yeah, I love many of the Nethuns watches. They are huge though - the Sub-Abyss is 56mm lug to lug!!! I like a few of the Aragon watches too and they are always on sale...again, many of them are enormous and too thick for me.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> If you're not bothered about having the hi-beat movement, then definitely go for the San Martin. Their build quality and QC is a step above Steeldive in my opinion.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


The* Steeldive SD1953* is selling for *under $90* during the 11/11 Sale, Since San Martin charges about double the cost of Steeldive, I would hope that there was some quality difference between the two brands!

IMHO, the Steeldive SD1953 looks like the real bargain, and the Addies Tuna selling for $101 before coupons, is super value priced, even if it is a Marinenaster.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Out of stock in the merkur store, and i just notice it is out of stock at same of the aliexpress seller. have this more then once in my shopping card t observe price changes. still listed as available in other stores. will probably the first thing i will buy tomorrow. hopefully i don't waste my $15 coupon for this with getting a later notice from the store, sorry we are out of stock too.


When you receive it, please make a little review, so that I know if I have to regret my decision or not  


Szechuan said:


> Just before I pull the trigger tomorrow. Anyone ever got taxed on buying a San Martin from Aliexpress? Or do they declare low value like everyone else?


I've not been taxed on my San Martin, but I have been on my Steeldive (free default shipping was DHL). Usually, no problem with AliX standard shipping.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The* Steeldive SD1953* is selling for *under $90* during the 11/11 Sale, Since San Martin charges about double the cost of Steeldive, I would hope that there was some quality difference between the two brands!
> 
> IMHO, the Steeldive SD1953 looks like the real bargain, and the Addies Tuna selling for $101 before coupons, is super value priced, even if it is a Marinenaster.


Mine had some pretty big issues. 





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> When you receive it, please make a little review, so that I know if I have to regret my decision or not


If you want to see a review, I've done one.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> I'm really happy with this Pagani overall. I would like to be able to remove one more link, or figure out how to adjust within the clasp. But for under $100 it's great. I'll probably pick up the Pepsi version on 11.11 sale.
> View attachment 15542391


I have the Parnis Pepsi. with the Parnis jubilee bracelet, i would be also happy to remove one more link to make it really tight, but it is okay. i have an 6.25 inch wrist. Is your wrist equally slender or has the pagani bracelet fewer removable links then?


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Any 33-36mm quartz field watches on sale? All the Ali field watches I see are always too big, a Lorus is currently the only field watch I own and I don't like the beige dial on it all that much tbh, would prefer something in black or white. I see some good looking Infantry/Readeel once but they're 40mm.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

spacecat said:


> I have the Parnis Pepsi. with the Parnis jubilee bracelet, i would be also happy to remove one more link to make it really tight, but it is okay. i have an 6.25 inch wrist. Is your wrist equally slender or has the pagani bracelet fewer removable links then?


My wrist is about 6.5. I think it has fewer removable links (I recall seeing this issue in a review). If I could figure out how to adjust in the clasp it would be perfect. I may get a different clasp as recommended above. The next one I get may be the oyster style bracelet. Maybe more links can be removed vs the jubilee.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Oh goddammit FML
Right before 11/11: Changed to "Out of stock"


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

alex_oz said:


> So guys, who's buying what at 11.11 sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm having the Turtle (definitely!), and the Vangeer 'No Time to Die' (probably.)

And, am I the only who feels a strong need to buy a cheap BiDen watch to wear on Inauguration Day?
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> And, am I the only who feels a strong need to buy a cheap BiDen watch to wear on Inauguration Day?


Do it, then post it on Reddit for internet points.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

BTW just stumbled upon this Breguet-Classique-esque watch. At that price it'll probably be a "Sure why not?" buy for me








159.98US $ |New Automatic Watch Men Fashion Leather Strap Mens Mechanical Watches Roma Number Clock Waterproof Wristwatch montre homme|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Quite uncanny to see a Sugess-branded submariner








220.0US $ |Sugess Men's Diving Watch 40mm Black Dial Ceramic Rotating Bezel 10atm Water Resistance Nh35a Automatic Movement Sporty Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




They should have struck with Gustav Becker for this one imo


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Quite uncanny to see a Sugess-branded submariner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'Perpetual Ocean Star, Seaman'. Okay 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a quick video I did last night in work on my break, of some of the watches I'm thinking about getting.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> 'Perpetual Ocean Star, Seaman'. Okay
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


What's there not to like about such a description. Puts the real Rolex to shame in my opinion.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

If you need some more coupons. 
go to that stupid tree, click on "Tasks" in the left bottom corner. when landing on the task page, click Exchange coins for store coupon" then collct your full red coupons. the full red might be become out of stock, as they were always limited in the past and got picked up very quick by the users. but every full hour new coupons were available, so you could try to get one every full hour. i don't know yet how it will be this time.


----------



## SylvainGnx (Jul 10, 2020)

Ok I just bought a San Martin Sub Homage V3 for $160, not bad value for money I guess...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

crAss said:


> I got it from the WATCH BAND Store. It has a 96.3 positive feedback.
> With coupons stacking during the last sale I got it pretty low at 118 euros, but the initial price was comparable with the rest of the stores.
> I sent the seller a message, waiting to see what they respond.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I wasn't getting anywhere with the seller so I opened a dispute. I got a partial refund of 50 euros, making this a 68 euro watch. In my opinion the red colour was running out when printing the dial. This is why the text is blue and the "tachymeter" is barely visible. The residue on the crown was for the most part removed after about 30 minutes total in rubbing between days.
Finally the watch is awful in terms of accuracy. The only good thing is that the -85 seconds per day is much or less constant in all positions. Without the swan neck, it will be difficult to regulate, but a feather touch could make it more accurate.
In any case to be honest I would have much preferred the watch to be perfect, than getting this refund. Even as such, I now have gotten over the urge to buy the Hamilton panda at ~2000 euros. This is why I love Chinese homage watches!!!


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I recommend picking up one these. I always add them to my Pagani Design watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx. 
I always hesitate because sometimes it is not clear whether or not they come with a logo (we know which one). Do you have experience with this seller, are they « sterile » clasps ? (I know the description mentions No Logo, but I had bad experiences and ended up with logo anyway...)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Thx.
> I always hesitate because sometimes it is not clear whether or not they come with a logo (we know which one). Do you have experience with this seller, are they « sterile » clasps ? (I know the description mentions No Logo, but I had bad experiences and ended up with logo anyway...)


If you checkout this review, I have it on the watch and talk about it.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> If you checkout this review, I have it on the watch and talk about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, will do.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> It's in stock here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think its gone. this store has only sold 5 watches in the past 3 month. an other store on my list, which sells 200 watches per month, has it out of stock and when i contacted them the told me its out of production and will not come back. this store is also located in Beijing,Taihe sunglass something. so maybe they have better connection to Merkur/infinity time. the store in your link with the five sales in three month is registered in Shenzen and probably just a drop shipper with poor stock management. i ask them if the item is still available did'nt get an answer yet.
I also contacted a third store which had it still available yesterday. got no reply, but they too took the watch off the listing and its marked 'out of stock' now.

Some store hat it listed as over 500 / 800 or whatever pieces available. all fantasy numbers. i think Merkur watches also has fantasy numbers on their website. when it was still available the last week, it says they sold over 350 items. now i doubt that number. i read in the italian seiko enthusiast board gruppo 188x, that were responsible for the creation of that watch, that they got 100 pieces, 50/50 black/white, for them and Merkur kept 100. That sounds realistic, with the watch suddenly out of stock. The number has probably to do with how many cases, how many hands, how many dials they produced. the case and hands doesn't seem to be OEM stock but specially made for the watch, so 200 items was probably the total production run.

Dammit, i should have bought it in end of summer sale. Back then you could get it at various stores for 155 euros. but i was in the process of switching continents of residence and still unsure if i will get my flight. 
Beijing infinite time co.ltd still has the watch listed on Chrono 24. but i am not willing to pay 200 euro plus 20 euro shipping for it, even if it is a watch that might be never produced again.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> I think its gone. this store has only sold 5 watches in the past 3 month. an other store on my list, which sells 200 watches per month, has it out of stock and when i contacted them the told me its out of production and will not come back. this store is also located in Beijing,Taihe sunglass something. so maybe they have better connection to Merkur/infinity time. the store in your link with the five sales in three month is registered in Shenzen and probably just a drop shipper with poor stock management. i ask them if the item is still available did'nt get an answer yet.
> I also contacted a third store which had it still available yesterday. got no reply, but they too took the watch off the listing and its marked 'out of stock' now.
> 
> Some store hat it listed as over 500 / 800 or whatever pieces available. all fantasy numbers. i think Merkur watches also has fantasy numbers on their website. when it was still available the last week, it says they sold over 350 items. now i doubt that number. i read in the italian seiko enthusiast board gruppo 188x, that were responsible for the creation of that watch, that they got 100 pieces, 50/50 black/white, for them and Merkur kept 100. That sounds realistic, with the watch suddenly out of stock. The number has probably to do with how many cases, how many hands, how many dials they produced. the case and hands doesn't seem to be OEM stock but specially made for the watch, so 200 items was probably the total production run.
> ...


That's weird. You could always just try ordering it and see what happens. Worst comes to worst you get a refund through dispute if it didn't turn up.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok pulled the trigger on the new Cronos subby with the PT5000 movement for $187.25 and the Boderry with a silver dial for $97.99.
Got the Cronos after I messaged the Lugyiou store and they assured me the cyclops alignment issue has been fixed. Why this over the San Martin? Hate the new SM logo, and want the PT5000 highbeat.
And I just love the look of the Boderry on its bracelet with a sunburst silver dial. Also a highbeat with a 72 hour power reserve.
Still waiting for my vintage San Martin subby, with the lovely printed script.
Good hunting to all!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Got a 8 euro coupon left. I spend the 17 and 13 euro coupon... Rip.... Also used a lot of the low coupons for new pair of headpones and such....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> Ok pulled the trigger on the new Cronos subby with the PT5000 movement for under $200 and the Boderry with a silver dial for a touch over $100.
> Got the Cronos after I messaged the Lugyiou store and they assured me the cyclops alignment issue has been fixed. Why this over the San Martin? Hate the new SM logo, and want the PT5000 highbeat.
> And I just love the look of the Boderry on its bracelet with a sunburst silver dial. Also a highbeat with a 72 hour power reserve.
> Still waiting for my vintage San Martin subby, with the lovely printed script.
> Good hunting to all!


Nice that sounds good. I went for the San Martin cause of the Cyclops problem and also because I don't mind the logo as much. I find the Cronos + Cronos logo more disturbing. The PT5000 looks nice, but I got the San Martin for 136 euro's. I dont think that's a bad price.

I should stop buying now. Though been thinking of getting a cheap meca quartz.... For around 50% anyone has any suggestions? I got the Daytona by Pagani for my dad.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I should stop buying now.


Should and will are two different things. 😅


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Nice that sounds good. I went for the San Martin cause of the Cyclops problem and also because I don't mind the logo as much. I find the Cronos + Cronos logo more disturbing. The PT5000 looks nice, but I got the San Martin for 136 euro's. I dont think that's a bad price.
> 
> I should stop buying now. Though been thinking of getting a cheap meca quartz.... For around 50% anyone has any suggestions? I got the Daytona by Pagani for my dad.











74.13US $ |【escapement Time】quartz 6s21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

I went with the Heimdallr pro diver. Got quite some discount in the end, over 40 euros. I ultimately went for the black dial. Got cold feet on the orange. I think that glossy black looks stunning, and I already have a grey and a green sunburst watch.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ordered two Pagani Design watchs in the 11/11 sale, and an unexpected "seller discount" appeared at checkout, almost halving the price. Not sure how that happened. Unfortunately, I tried it again to order two more watches, and that "seller discount" may have been a one-off or even a weird bug.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Guys help! 

I did have problem with a very tight Tuna on the Heimdallr site. They then agreed to give me 40$ off on a Captain Willard bij Heimdallr. They then did sent me the notification that it was shipped with a tracking number. On this Tracking number I cannot find anything it was sent 6 days ago as shipping.

Now I suddenly get a e-mail that I have been 'refunded.' With a new status update. They didn't let me know anything else what to do? I'm not happy....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Ordered two Pagani Design watchs in the 11/11 sale, and an unexpected "seller discount" appeared at checkout, almost halving the price. Not sure how that happened. Unfortunately, I tried it again to order two more watches, and that "seller discount" may have been a one-off or even a weird bug.
> 
> View attachment 15543360


Seller coupon can only be used once.


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Really wish I could have got one of those phylida tintin watches but still seem to be sold out


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> In any case to be honest I would have much preferred the watch to be perfect, than getting this refund. Even as such, I now have gotten over the urge to buy the Hamilton panda at ~2000 euros. This is why I love Chinese homage watches!!!


That's an awful experience to go through, even with an eventual partial refund.

What struck me about your post was the last comment about the Hamilton. I bought a Hamilton field watch without trying a homage first. It was a fairly expensive experiment and I ended up giving the watch to my brother because it didn't suit me on wrist. The irony is that it was _the_ most accurate and well regulated watch I have ever owned. I put it on the TimeGrapher soon after getting it and again a few months later and it was absolutely perfect across the board. I've never seen that before or since. Mind you, mine cost £400 and not 2000.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

I mean, as Sugess has their official store on AliExpress, why bother buying from anyone else?
In fact, their price for the panda chrono one with gooseneck regulator is a whooping $2 cheaper than the other guys 








201.44US $ 51% OFF|Chronograph Luminous Movement Mechanical Men Watches Case - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Aussiehoudini said:


> Really wish I could have got one of those phylida tintin watches but still seem to be sold out


I bought one of those.
Then, 95 days passed, and it still hasn't arrived at my door 
AliExpress just agreed to fully refund, but frankly I'd love to just have that watch.
Instead, now I'm considering buying a Sugess Chronograph.


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys.

Do you know something coupons code for today??


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Guys help!
> 
> I did have problem with a very tight Tuna on the Heimdallr site. They then agreed to give me 40$ off on a Captain Willard bij Heimdallr. They then did sent me the notification that it was shipped with a tracking number. On this Tracking number I cannot find anything it was sent 6 days ago as shipping.
> 
> Now I suddenly get a e-mail that I have been 'refunded.' With a new status update. They didn't let me know anything else what to do? I'm not happy....


Alright I did talk to them and they are going to fix it for me. They have another captain Willard on the website they changed the name. I did order it now they gave me the 40$ off again.

They are friendly on facebook. So it's not that they don't know they're at fault. I am going to see if they will keep they're promise this time, got a good feeling about them.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Gosh, I think I’m gonna pull the trigger for that San Martin Ceramic Pepsi GMT. I can add a cyclops by buying it separately and fitting it with an UV glue. I think I could live with greenish lume. What do you guys think, is there a jubilee bracelet I can swap its oyster with? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> I'm having the Turtle (definitely!), and the Vangeer 'No Time to Die' (probably.)
> 
> And, am I the only who feels a strong need to buy a cheap BiDen watch to wear on Inauguration Day?
> View attachment 15543113
> ...


Can you share the link to that NTTD watch? Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Anyone needs another 38 mm Chronograph or just a green watch. Take a look at this. hked style seagull '63 for just 133 euro.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Victorv said:


> Hello guys.
> 
> Do you know something coupons code for today??


If your watch is listed in the Top selection you can try this


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Can you share the link to that NTTD watch? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











US $106.8 70% OFF|TOP AAA quality OMG 007 James Bond 1:1 watch Full stainless steel automatic mechanical clock Men's Ceramic bezel Wrist watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> If your watch is listed in the Top selection you can try this
> View attachment 15543457


Damn to late 

Ah they do not stack.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I know that No Time to Die homages are "hot" at the moment. I couldn't decide between the Pagani and the Phylida, until I saw this Phylida limited-edition rose gold version which looked gorgeous, so I picked one up. Unfortunately, only with the noisy miyota movement, and a few $ more expensive than the regular steel version. Phylida also have a newly issued NTTD in regular gold with an unusual swirly black dial, but I didn't like that one as much.









105.0US $ 40% OFF|100M Rose Gold Two Tone Limited Edition Miyota Automatic Watch DIVER300M 007 NO TIME TO DIE Style Sapphire Crystal Waterproof|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Ordered two Pagani Design watchs in the 11/11 sale, and an unexpected "seller discount" appeared at checkout, almost halving the price. Not sure how that happened. Unfortunately, I tried it again to order two more watches, and that "seller discount" may have been a one-off or even a weird bug.
> 
> View attachment 15543360


Clearly you win the AliExpress find the best deal contest!!!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

leastonh said:


> That's an awful experience to go through, even with an eventual partial refund.
> 
> What struck me about your post was the last comment about the Hamilton. I bought a Hamilton field watch without trying a homage first. It was a fairly expensive experiment and I ended up giving the watch to my brother because it didn't suit me on wrist. The irony is that it was _the_ most accurate and well regulated watch I have ever owned. I put it on the TimeGrapher soon after getting it and again a few months later and it was absolutely perfect across the board. I've never seen that before or since. Mind you, mine cost £400 and not 2000.


My Tissot Le Locle is spot on the timegrapher (0 s/day) in all positions! It is the previous version of the movement at 28800. I love that watch, but I only wear it with suits which happens rarely (and now with COVID-19 never). Accepting it to be my single dress watch hasn't given me any second thoughts.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> I mean, as Sugess has their official store on AliExpress, why bother buying from anyone else?
> In fact, their price for the panda chrono one with gooseneck regulator is a whooping $2 cheaper than the other guys
> 
> 
> ...


For the single fact that their store would not allow coupon stacking in the last big sale. Its original price was practically the same with the Sugess one, but the official store didn't allow multiple use of coupons. I got the watch for 118 euros only, which I thought was a bargain. And the store ok, it was not perfect but 96+% is not bad. They did not have it originally much cheaper to give me any second thoughts...


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

spacecat said:


> If your watch is listed in the Top selection you can try this
> View attachment 15543457


Thank you spacecat


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

So the San Martin vintage diver is out of stock on the main listing. But then SM made this new listing for it? Weird









330.0US $ |San Martin Diver Watch 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Nh35 Men Automatic Mechanical Watches 20bar Waterproof Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





£145 after coupons, which is pretty good


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think I'm most impressed with some of Sea-Gull's final prices.

This one for £68 after discounts is a steal (and the rose gold one £78, which I got at the last sale for £92)








130.31US $ 55% OFF|Seagull Brand Часы Мужские Manual Mechanical Watch Ultra-thin Simple Men's Business Leather Strap Waterproof Watch 819.612 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





And they ship from the EU. And needless to say their quality is fantastic.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

john_marston said:


> I think I'm most impressed with some of Sea-Gull's final prices.
> 
> This one for £68 after discounts is a steal (and the rose gold one £78, which I got at the last sale for £92)
> 
> ...


You had to mention this one, I've almost made it through without buying a watch. 

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Those $1 coupons from energy lab turn out to be useless, I can't get them to work.

Other than that I got a Pagani Daytona for $55.99, not sure if this is a good price, but the coupons stacked nicely and it's being shipped from a warehouse in my country and also that 40mm 6498 manual for $67 to mod it a little.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Jody published a review of the Cronos sub homage. If I were in the market for a 6 digit sub homage (and I'm not), I'd probably go for the PT5000 version at $200.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Got 2 watches. the Coupon stacking paid off.

The Red Star 42mm panda mech chrono (1963 variant). Clicked a few boxes for me - panda, ST1901 and 42mm. After coupons, came to $154 ($50 off usual price)









The Cronos Bronze Turtle - first bronze watch but was also lusting after the PT5000 movement. A fantastic deal to get both of those at $154 ($60 off non-sale price). Got the sterile version, you can get the branded one for $10 more.


----------



## watch_watches (Nov 5, 2019)

I actually quite like that Cronos sub. Other than the date window it doesn't fall into the homage trap of dumb names and gibberish text. Getting an SW200 at 300 is excellent as well and I think that makes it better than Davosa and all the other "upmarket" homages.

I'm assuming it's using a rep case and it has nice lume it seems. 
Does anyone have a movement shot of the SW200 version? I hate to be cynical but it would be very easy for them to put in a cheap ETA clone or that PT5000, and because the beat rates are the same you'd be none the wiser. I see they sell loose SW200's on their store so hopefully that's not the case. Not a single listing or stock photo I can find has a movement shot...

I'd also be curious about the actual condition of the movement. Jody's review seems to have a rather poor example, good amplitude but with a pretty high beat error of 0.4 dial up the rate doesn't look stable.

What are the odds they're buying up QC rejects from selita at discounted prices for these watches? Do other micros/mushroom brands do this?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I ordered a Carnival Roman watch that reminds me of a cross between a Tourby or an Ophion Roman, but with leaf hands. The design may be original with borrowed design cues. I will get it in December. Carnival Watch


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Does anyone know the difference between the Steeldive new and old turtle version like which is better?


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

Ist there any sterile dial Flieger type A automatic you can recommend in this sale?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Ist there any sterile dial Flieger type A automatic you can recommend in this sale?


Not in sale but they do take coupons:








103.85US $ |【Escapement Time】automatic NH38 Pilot Horloge Met Type B Of Type Een Zwarte Wijzerplaat En 42Mm Case waterdicht 300M|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





Great watch for the price.






See the Type B review by @No1VIPER


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

ronkatct said:


> I ordered a Carnival Roman watch that reminds me of a cross between a Tourby or an Ophion Roman, but with leave hands. The design may be original with borrowed design cues. I will get it in December. Carnival Watch


Heh, I knew you were talking about that watch before even opening the link.
I am also on the cusp of ordering one.
It's very much a direct homage of the Breguet Classique, down to the hour marker pip.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Ist there any sterile dial Flieger type A automatic you can recommend in this sale?


if you like your Flieger a bit smaller, like 39 mm, i would recommend to following:

there is the addies (steeldive) Flieger, which might come with a branded caseback or not at random chance. check the items description.
i bought it last 11.11. an it is a good watch, nice lume. recent review were not happy with the leather strap, so they might have "upgraded" the new versions to save some money to get it so cheap. there might slight variations in the dial and hands you will get compared to the photo. (like the 4, 6,7,9 in a different font)









73.8US $ 59% OFF|Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Nh35 Pilot Watch1940 Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





With coupons it can be yours for about 46 Euro.










If you don't like the date window of the addies you can get a San Martin. The leather strap will be better. with coupon you can get it for 92 Euros, which it is totally worth. Make sure you select the one with mechanical movement, they have also quartz.
the differences: so the lack of a date window can be a Pro. If you look at the minute track you will see its a bit like half a train track. i think it looks cool, the addies doesn't have that. lume wise and in the finish of the case both watches seems to be the same. both have an NH35 movement.









183.0US $ |San Martin Pilot Military Watch Men's Watches Simple Style Mechanical Vintage Leather Strap 200m Waterproof Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

In anticipation of Christmas, I jumped on the 11:11 Ali sale today for a new watch, 3 watch straps, plus a mechanic's tool. 
San Martin SN047-Q in bronze with green dial from the official San Martin store. Delivery shows mid December, but I forgot to check which year that was, LOL.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Slightly off topic, but I saw some references to the PT5000 movement, so I looked it up, which led me to China Daily... which had stats from the China Horologe Association :

"statistics from the association show that in 2017 about 1.07 billion watches, or 83 percent of the world output, came from China, but in value terms the output was only 21 percent of the global figure."

that's... a lot of watches. I did order 2 today.... which I think makes a total of 2 for the year.


----------



## thulahn (Sep 7, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> In anticipation of Christmas, I jumped on the 11:11 Ali sale today for a new watch, 3 watch straps, plus a mechanic's tool.
> San Martin SN047-Q in bronze with green dial from the official San Martin store. Delivery shows mid December, but I forgot to check which year that was, LOL.
> 
> View attachment 15543923


I got a bronze watch too! Steeldive SD1940S. First time buying from AliExpress, hoping it turns out ok.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

thulahn said:


> I got a bronze watch too! Steeldive SD1940S. First time buying from AliExpress, hoping it turns out ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a good watch.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

FFS, I can’t stand the San Martin Pepsi GMT being so expensive. Every time I see ceramic Batman Pagani Design for $80, I literally can’t stand paying 4 times more. Gosh! I know the clone ETA movement is worth $100 alone, but FFS San Martin! 
I guess I’ll end up getting Pagani Daytona and something else over this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> FFS, I can't stand the San Martin Pepsi GMT being so expensive. Every time I see ceramic Batman Pagani Design for $80, I literally can't stand paying 4 times more. Gosh! I know the clone ETA movement is worth $100 alone, but FFS San Martin!
> I guess I'll end up getting Pagani Daytona and something else over this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's because red ceramic is apparently really difficult (expensive) to do.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> That's because red ceramic is apparently really difficult (expensive) to do.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I know that for sure. But they even don't provide any decent discount today, what I get is around $5 with coupons, which is pathetic

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> I know that for sure. But they even don't provide any decent discount today, what I get is around $5 with coupons, which is pathetic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really? I got a lot off, for my submariner.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's because red ceramic is apparently really difficult (expensive) to do.


It is more difficult for sure but the blue/black version is only slightly cheaper. These watches are getting too expensive for what they are imo.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Rista said:


> It is more difficult for sure but the blue/black version is only slightly cheaper. These watches are getting too expensive for what they are imo.


I did a google and found this:
_Chinese ceramic lore includes the tragic tale of a potter who became so frustrated with his many failures to produce a red glazed pot for his emperor that he finally threw himself into his kiln. When the kiln cooled and was opened, so the tale goes, the finest red glazes were found. Modern materials make it considerably easier to produce red glazes, although challenges remain. Knowing the chemistry and firing requirements of the types of red glazes will save you from throwing yourself into your kiln._

Gruesome legend.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

alex_oz said:


> Can you share the link to that NTTD watch? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


US $99.68 72%OFF | Full stainless steel TOP AAA quality automatic mechanical watch OMG-007 James Bond 1:1 Men's Ceramic bezel Wrist watches gifts








356.0US $ |Full stainless steel TOP AAA quality automatic mechanical watch OMG 007 James Bond 1:1 Men's Ceramic bezel Wrist watches gifts|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> US $99.68 72%OFF | Full stainless steel TOP AAA quality automatic mechanical watch OMG-007 James Bond 1:1 Men's Ceramic bezel Wrist watches gifts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or do these like like fakes?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

The only watch I wanted was the Escapement Time Grand Seiko homage but they are out of stock! Grrr

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it just me, or do these like like fakes?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


We're dealing with AE clomage watches. Aren't they all "fakes"?

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Now being told by Heimdallr - the one out of the three I ordered from I least expected a problem from - that they don't have the watch I had in my cart for two days.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it just me, or do these like like fakes?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


You mean they'll add the real logo when shipped, like Age Girl? Could be

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it just me, or do these like like fakes?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I don't know if it's a fake or not, but the specs certainly seem underwhelming compared to the Phylida and PD.

I am holding out for a Heimdallr.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

fyioska said:


> You mean they'll add the real logo when shipped, like Age Girl? Could be
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


That what I'm thinking, yeah.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it just me, or do these like like fakes?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


They look super dodgy. The first things I noticed was the deceitful 'Swiss made' and the red 'Seamaster' under the logo. Avoid.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Yeah, in case you wanna NTTD Seamaster, you could get a Miyota Bliger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Shot in the dark but does anybody know about getting a display caseback for a watch? My Sea-Gull (the Nomos homage) has a simple little snapback caseback, but would much prefer a display caseback. 
The movement (ST17) is nothing special but it looks decent enough. A display caseback is the only thing missing on this little hand-cranker imo. I just wanna see the movement if I interact with it and barely see it sweep (small seconds)









Happy 11/11, hope everyone finds great deals


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin's re-releases








San Martin Diving Watch GMT Watch SN005-G


If you have any trouble checkout with your credit card on our store, please feel free to click this link to our linked Aliexpress store, thanks! Model: SN005-G(Custom logo available, please click t…




sanmartinwatches.com





























San Martin mechanical Diving Watch new design SN079-G


If you have any trouble checkout with your credit card on our store, please feel free to click this link to our linked Aliexpress store, thanks! Model: SN00079G(Custom logo available, please click …




sanmartinwatches.com





































San Martin Automatic Diving Watch mechanical Watch SN084G


If you have any trouble checkout with your credit card on our store, please feel free to click this link to our linked Aliexpress store, thanks! Model: SN084-G(Custom logo only available for blue d…




sanmartinwatches.com


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Vintage Pepsi GMT for $400? FFS, what is the reason for that? Tell me about your ceramic bezel right now. That’s insane guys.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> Vintage Pepsi GMT for $400? FFS, what is the reason for that? Tell me about your ceramic bezel right now. That's insane guys.


It has a Fully-lumed bicolor sapphire bezel & a 28,800 bph Hangzhou 6460 GMT.
That in itself is self-explanatory


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

I do like this colourway








If the GMT hand matched the Bezel & if it had no date window, I might have bought it.

Also, nice of them to offer Meteorite dials that don't look like they are printed on








458.0US $ |Cronos Sub Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel Meteorolite Dial Brushed Bracelet Ceramic 20bar Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> Vintage Pepsi GMT for $400? FFS, what is the reason for that? Tell me about your ceramic bezel right now. That's insane guys.


Cronos diver with PT5000 is $220. I think the Hangzhou is maybe $70 more expensive than a PT5000. Sapphire bezel with red/blue insert: very pricey, I'm gonna guess ~$110 extra. Total $400. It's still good value on paper. Though San Martin prices have been creeping up (i.e. their Submariner homage was $150 like a year ago and now it's $200).

Despite good value, I agree that it's not a great price for a Chinese watch. $400 is in entry-Swiss territory, and I doubt I would ever pay $400 on a Chinese watch with Chinese movement. I would always pay a few hundred more for a Steinhart GMT, or just spend your $400 on any other bigger brand.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Vintage Pepsi GMT for $400? FFS, what is the reason for that? Tell me about your ceramic bezel right now. That's insane guys.


Nobody is putting a gun on your head forcing you to buy it, you know right?
I'm not interested in those $1000 Sea-Gull watches either, but no need to yell about it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

alex_oz said:


> Vintage Pepsi GMT for $400? FFS, what is the reason for that? Tell me about your ceramic bezel right now. That's insane guys.


If you spend $400 you can get $50 right now. I believe this is the third run of this watch and it's been a long time in between drinks.

I think it's HOT.

I remember the first release suffered from greenish day lume which wasn't that great.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

So what's everyone ordered so far?
Here's my purchases, at the moment. Still probably going to add a couple more though.









480.0US $ |Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













160.06US $ |【escapement Time】stainless Steel Mechanical Men Watch Pt5000 Movement Sapphire 42mm Case Super Luminova Bgw-9 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I am a sucker for Bond watches. I still believe that the best one overall in terms of design is the Spectre one. It has all the vintage vibes, but also modern. Apart from the Debert spectre homage, I have the Bliger seamaster homage (from the last Bond movie), which with a blue silicon strap is great (for looks) and of course the Pagani Design submariner homage (which I would wear with a properly sized NATO  - but to be honest I have chosen a black perlon strap for most times I wear it). The No time to die watch I believe is massively overpriced currently, because the film has been delayed and the Chinese homage makers actually managed to turn up with proper homage watches before the release of the film. I so somewhat like it, but probably consider getting it when it goes down to the 60-70 euro range.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

A second post is related to a discussion I had with a friend. He is not into watches, but likes to wear one daily. He has an expensive one for special occasions, but he is now looking for a daily watch able to fit well with casual outfit and marginally with a blazer/jeans situation. He wouldn't mind an automatic, since he would be wearing it daily, but he had only one request: Original design, he did not want someone to see the watch and say "Ah, rolex submariner, or ahhh is it a Patek Philippe, ahh no) and stainless steel bracelet. So he told me after hearing me so many times praise chinese watches in the range of 50-150 euro watches if I had anything to propose in that price range.
...and I was initially at a loss.
I ended up proposing just 2 watches: 
1. The parnis sport watch with the blue dial. He could also get easily more straps for this even though it is not his thing. He likes it but we need to determine the dial width. Some sellers say it is 40mm which is good, others say 46mm which is huge - we sent some messages.








88.2US $ 51% OFF|Parnis Watches Men Automatic Mechanical Diver Swim Waterproof 5bar Sapphire Crystal Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




2. The parnis dive watch with only the minute hand in orange. Still the 44mm is big and he is marginally considering it, even though he liked the originality.








154.0US $ |Parnis 44mm Automatic Diver Men Watch Waterproof 200m Metal Mechanical Men's Watches Sapphire Crystal Clock Relojes Hombre 2019 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




and that was it. I couldn't think of any other watch original enough.

Would you have anything to suggest?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> A second post is related to a discussion I had with a friend. He is not into watches, but likes to wear one daily. He has an expensive one for special occasions, but he is now looking for a daily watch able to fit well with casual outfit and marginally with a blazer/jeans situation. He wouldn't mind an automatic, since he would be wearing it daily, but he had only one request: Original design, he did not want someone to see the watch and say "Ah, rolex submariner, or ahhh is it a Patek Philippe, ahh no) and stainless steel bracelet. So he told me after hearing me so many times praise chinese watches in the range of 50-150 euro watches if I had anything to propose in that price range.
> ...and I was initially at a loss.
> I ended up proposing just 2 watches:
> 1. The parnis sport watch with the blue dial. He could also get easily more straps for this even though it is not his thing. He likes it but we need to determine the dial width. Some sellers say it is 40mm which is good, others say 46mm which is huge - we sent some messages.
> ...


There's not all that many original design overs on AliExpress. But this might fit the bill.








143.99US $ 20% OFF|Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Fashion Stainless Steel Wrist Watch For Men Clock Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





I have the titanium version on a strap myself. 




www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> So what's everyone ordered so far?
> Here's my purchases, at the moment. Still probably going to add a couple more though.
> 
> 
> ...


Looking good.

I am a bit ashamed of my purchases...... I did something I really shouldn't have....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Also did anyone in here ever dive with a San Martin, Heimdallr or Steeldive? I'm really curious as to if someone ever did.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> A second post is related to a discussion I had with a friend. He is not into watches, but likes to wear one daily. He has an expensive one for special occasions, but he is now looking for a daily watch able to fit well with casual outfit and marginally with a blazer/jeans situation. He wouldn't mind an automatic, since he would be wearing it daily, but he had only one request: Original design, he did not want someone to see the watch and say "Ah, rolex submariner, or ahhh is it a Patek Philippe, ahh no) and stainless steel bracelet. So he told me after hearing me so many times praise chinese watches in the range of 50-150 euro watches if I had anything to propose in that price range.
> ...and I was initially at a loss.
> I ended up proposing just 2 watches:
> 1. The parnis sport watch with the blue dial. He could also get easily more straps for this even though it is not his thing. He likes it but we need to determine the dial width. Some sellers say it is 40mm which is good, others say 46mm which is huge - we sent some messages.
> ...


Not original but fliegers are not really limited to one or three brands. Same with military style watches, they are kind of free for all. So no one would go 'Oh is that a Stowa' when you wear a flieger. Or 'is that a Hamilton' when you wear military. I would go for a escapement time B-uhr, but I really like fliegers.

I think the type A can be worn with anything and the B-type probably also. It's a nice watch and quite casual I would venture to say. It's not a dress watch but I would wear it as one myself. Just because I don't really like dress watches.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

As Escapement Time fliegers are not on sale right now, what is the best price you can get for an A type currently?
Do you suggest to buy now anyways or to wait for better offer to come? Have there been any better offers so far at all for this watch?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Looking good.
> 
> I am a bit ashamed of my purchases...... I did something I really shouldn't have....


You can't just say that, and then not tell us.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

starting at 2:50 this German youtuber introduces a good looking watchroll. its an item that is normally sold between 25 -30 Euro. during this sale you can get it down to 14 euros with the help of coupons. 






















60.0US $ |1/2/3 Grids Watch Box Faux Leather Watch Case Holder Organizer Portable for Quartz Automatic Watches Jewelry Boxes Display Gift|Watch Boxes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Don't forget to collect the store' coupons, the orange one.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Starking quartz, white dial 10.3USD delivered








45.0US $ |Starking Brand Men's Quartz Watch Imported Japan Movement Watch 316l Stainless Steel Auto Date Fashion Casual Men Watch Bm0972 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

It would appear that San Martin have started selling that Model








354.46US $ 26% OFF|San Martin New Sn048g Classic Retro Diving Men's Watches Sapphire Glass 30bar Stainless Steel Automatic Watch For Men Reloj Homb - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












359.25US $ 25% OFF|San Martin New Pam00382 Automatic Men Watches Sapphire Glass 300m Waterproof Retro Stainless Steel Dive Wrist Watch Часы Мужские - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






























































Quite a looker!


----------



## scherade (Aug 24, 2018)

I found this watch. I think it is a nice watch for less than 110$ . How much this movement cost more or less? It could be near the price of the watch, no?
Ruimas with Miyota 9132 and shappire


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

the seller of this store has send me some additional photos of that green '63 variant. it seems to have the same sunburst dial like the hked one. that wasn't so clear in the product photos, there it looks a bit dull. i sure that watch will be much more pretty than in these photos.









189.99US $ 50% OFF|Red Star Limited Edition Green 1963 Men Military Chronograph Mechanical Watches 38mm Pilot Air Force Chrono Clock With Gooseneck - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






















Now 135 euros with coupon. it was 155 during the summer sales.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

crAss said:


> A second post is related to a discussion I had with a friend. He is not into watches, but likes to wear one daily. He has an expensive one for special occasions, but he is now looking for a daily watch able to fit well with casual outfit and marginally with a blazer/jeans situation. He wouldn't mind an automatic, since he would be wearing it daily, but he had only one request: Original design, he did not want someone to see the watch and say "Ah, rolex submariner, or ahhh is it a Patek Philippe, ahh no) and stainless steel bracelet. So he told me after hearing me so many times praise chinese watches in the range of 50-150 euro watches if I had anything to propose in that price range.
> ...and I was initially at a loss.
> I ended up proposing just 2 watches:
> 1. The parnis sport watch with the blue dial. He could also get easily more straps for this even though it is not his thing. He likes it but we need to determine the dial width. Some sellers say it is 40mm which is good, others say 46mm which is huge - we sent some messages.
> ...


Phorcydes:








245.0US $ |PHORCYDES LIP Double Dome Sapphire Glass Stainless Steel Men Ceramic Bezel Solid C3 Luminous 200m Dive Man NH35 Automatic Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Sea-gull:








193.97US $ 38% OFF|2021 Seagull Watch Men's Barrel Automatic Mechanical Watch Hollow Perspective Luminous Watch Men's Wristwatch Dial 849.27.6094 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Shirryu:








309.94US $ |200m Diving Mechanical Wristwatches Men Japan Automatic Nh35 Men's Diver Watch Mens Stainless Steel Luminous Sapphire Clock 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















Sugess:








368.0US $ |Army force watch men automatic menchanical watches Japanese movement sapphire water proof wristwatch big face 44mm Calendar 2020|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Aidophedo:








399.9US $ |P1 Skeleton Automatic Mechanical Watch Men's 4r39 Case Box - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























Epoch Tritium Quartz:








161.1US $ 10% OFF|Epoch 6020g Steel Strap Waterproof 100m Tritium Gas Tubes Luminous Sport Diving Quartz Watch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Well I did it. Just ordered the Sugess Chronograph from the official store.
Paid a little bit extra for the gooseneck regulator, just to make it a tad fancier.
So yeah, I'm happy. All the coupons pretty much paid for the DHL shipping fee.
Wouldn't want to lose another watch with Standard Shipping ::shudder::


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Well I did it. Just ordered the Sugess Chronograph from the official store.
> Paid a little bit extra for the gooseneck regulator, just to make it a tad fancier.
> So yeah, I'm happy. All the coupons pretty much paid for the DHL shipping fee (Wouldn't want to lose another watch with Standard Shipping ::shudder::
> 
> View attachment 15544859


You'll love it. It's a great watch.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chinese-watcher said:


> As Escapement Time fliegers are not on sale right now, what is the best price you can get for an A type currently?
> Do you suggest to buy now anyways or to wait for better offer to come? Have there been any better offers so far at all for this watch?


The suggestion is still to go w. Escapement Time
If you have a smaller wrist and despise the larger dial, then Steeldive & San Martin
If you have an even smaller wrist, go for the Heimdallr
If you have an adverse reaction to Nickel, then go w. the San Martin Titanium Watches
If you prefer a Hi-beat, then spring for the Cronos


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> You can't just say that, and then not tell us.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Alright..... But don't laugh at me....

In green, I never had a Submariner homage. Never was to big on it, but with San Martin quality and the price being okay. I though why not. I think I paid 133 euro's. Which is a really good price for a San Martin. About 120 pounds / 157$








199.08US $ 21% OFF|San Martin 40.5Mm Water Ghost V3 Diver Luxe Mannen Horloge NH35 Automatische Mechanische Zaken Horloges Sapphire 20Bar Lumed|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





Then I got this San Martin in blue it was not planned..... I didn't have a blue watch yet, and figured I'd get this one.








189.44US $ 36% OFF|San Martin Verbeterde Versie Schildpad Diver Horloge 20 Bar Roestvrij Staal Mannen Automatische Mechanische Sapphire Horween Lederen Lichtgevende|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





I got a good deal because I threw this in as a bday gift for my dad. So I could use the 20$ ali coupon.








71.99US $ 76% OFF|Pagani Ontwerp Top Merk Mannen Sport Quartz Horloge Luxe Mannen Waterdicht Horloge Nieuwe Mode Casual Mannen Horloge Relogio Masculino|Quartz Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





At the same time I ran into some trouble with Heimdallr... So they said they had shipped my order but then it was refunded out of the blue. I thought wtf? So I asked them 'yo what's up?' They said the watch was out of stock. I went to they're site: 'You sell it under a different name now, can you not just sent that?' So I did technically buy the watch again..... So for 92 euro's / 83 pounds or 109 dollars I bought the: https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/Tactical-Frog-6105-Limited-Edition-Dive-Watch-p253474145
Which is just a Captain Willard.... Without the bezel color options.

At first I wanted to put the green submariner on a green strap but because I was losing my sanity anyway. I went and did the unthinkable: US $120.01 91% OFF|Nieuwe Groene Abalone Diver Horloge 200M Waterdicht NH35 Automatische Horloge Mannen Sapphire Crystal Rvs Luxe Mechanische Horloge|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress I got a green anti vietnamese rice farmer watch to put on a tropic strap.

So I'm really ashamed. I went from saying it's ridiculous to own three types of the same watch in another color.... To well buying them.

Blue San Martin Captain Willard.
Black Heimdallr Captain Willard.
Green Steeldive Captain Willard.

I can now compare their build qualities though. I was thinking of getting some other cheap watch or the escapement time chrono but I got two fliegers already and didn't want to add another flieger. Also I think I should stop buying. But a nice handwinder still sounds very tempting..........

Ah well this is what I have done....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> It would appear that San Martin have started selling that Model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wouldn't have regret if I had bought it. But I'm happy with my bronze panerai. Though I think for me it's the only bronze watch I'll ever buy. It fits that watch and I almost bought a bronze turtle in green but I don't think bronze works well with my cool skin undertone.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> So I'm really ashamed. I went from saying it's ridiculous to own three types of the same watch in another color.... To well buying them.
> 
> Blue San Martin Captain Willard.
> Black Heimdallr Captain Willard.
> ...


Only thing I can say is if you have bought just one, you prolly would have enough for the Playshark or even the Octopus FF.
Silent judgement


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Alright..... But don't laugh at me....
> 
> In green, I never had a Submariner homage. Never was to big on it, but with San Martin quality and the price being okay. I though why not. I think I paid 133 euro's. Which is a really good price for a San Martin. About 120 pounds / 157$
> US $176.28 22% OFF|San Martin Diver Water Ghost Luxe Sapphire Crystal Mannen Automatische Mechanische Horloges Ceramic Bezel 20Bar Lichtgevende Datum Venster|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress
> ...


You need to start a YouTube channel. That would make a great video comparing the three.

Also if you're after a hand winding watch. I highly recommend this one.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Well I did it. Just ordered the Sugess Chronograph from the official store.
> Paid a little bit extra for the gooseneck regulator, just to make it a tad fancier.
> So yeah, I'm happy. All the coupons pretty much paid for the DHL shipping fee.
> Wouldn't want to lose another watch with Standard Shipping ::shudder::
> ...


Which one? I notice that in the product photos of this watch (see first link below) theyt show a caseback that says "moonphase" on it, meanwhile the watch itself has no moonphase display at all.








411.11US $ |Chronograph Luminous Movement Mechanical Men Watches Case - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Funny part is that the sugess store has also real moonphase watches, not just day&night indicators but real moonphase, with the seagull St1908 movement. there the casebacks don't have moonphase written on them. 








375.56US $ |Sugess Mechanical St1908 Seagull Movement Watch Relogio Masculino Watches Mens 2020 Chronograph Retro Pilot Watch Sapphire Roman - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Anyway, these chronographs bring joy and tend to multiply in a collection. they are addictive. hope you get a watch with a matching caseback.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

If you are looking for a Hand-winder.

For Moonphase Chronographs, I recommend the Aidophedo








499.9US $ |Business Aidophedo Mannen Chronograaf Horloge Pilot St1908 Zwanenhals Fine Tuning Moon Phase Mens Mechanische Horloges Kalender M199s|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





For entry-level hand-winders,








Classic Shanghai black dial mechanical wrist watch manual ha






www.good-stuffs.com












Black Shanghai 8120 designer wristwatch -W-BlackSHDesigner






www.good-stuffs.com












Black Shanghai Lao Luan Arabic numerals mechanical watch-W-S






www.good-stuffs.com












Classic Red Flag reissue manual hand-winding mechanical watc






www.good-stuffs.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> You need to start a YouTube channel. That would make a great video comparing the three.
> 
> Also if you're after a hand winding watch. I highly recommend this one.
> 
> ...


Well I do know I really like the turtle. My first watch was the other turtle. And I guess having it in different colors is not a wrong option. Also well it's all good I think.... A bit ashamed of having three of the same watches but ah well... I'll probably start liking one color over the others and that will be that....

As for the Sugess I'm really paranoid of mechanical chrono's sadly...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> If you are looking for a Hand-winder.
> 
> For Moonphase Chronographs, I recommend the Aidophedo
> 
> ...


It looks awesome but something like a moonphase I think is a bit to complex for me....
Those others you link look very nice but sadly not on ali.
Awesome watch that first one, but I don't think I'll wear it enough and setting the moon everytime... Might be a pain.

Curse you, I'm really thinking about the moonphase now....


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Chinese-watcher said:


> As Escapement Time fliegers are not on sale right now, what is the best price you can get for an A type currently?
> Do you suggest to buy now anyways or to wait for better offer to come? Have there been any better offers so far at all for this watch?


You can still get a discount with aliexpress coupons. These coupons are only available during a sale. There will be no better option for the NH35 variant.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> It looks awesome but something like a moonphase I think is a bit to complex for me....
> Those others you link look very nice but sadly not on ali.
> Awesome watch that first one, but I don't think I'll wear it enough and setting the moon everytime... Might be a pain.
> 
> Curse you, I'm really thinking about the moonphase now....


Lucky you, living in The Netherlands makes it totally justified to have a moonphase watch. You have to be prepared for that full moon spring tides, right? Its actually essential, just saying.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> It looks awesome but something like a moonphase I think is a bit to complex for me....
> Those others you link look very nice but sadly not on ali.
> Awesome watch that first one, but I don't think I'll wear it enough and setting the moon everytime... Might be a pain.
> 
> Curse you, I'm really thinking about the moonphase now....


It is a real good watch.








The Aidophedo Moonphase Saga


Hear ye, hear ye. This is the long extended saga of my long-awaited Aidophedo Preorder. And Why did I partake in said Preorder? Bold claims were made by Aidophedo A Moonphase chronograph to surpass Sea-gull four-times the price Sapphire glass, sandstone lunar sub-dial & a croc leather strap...




www.watchuseek.com





Only bad part of it is the strap


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Lucky you, living in The Netherlands makes it totally justified to have a moonphase watch. You have to be prepared for that full moon spring tides, right? Its actually essential, just saying.
> 
> View attachment 15544955
> 
> ...


I got a casio that does the moon + tides but I actually live in the south of the Netherlands close to my German friends. Germany is like a 10 minutes drive. If the water protection in the Netherlands breaks, that would mean I will need a diver. Since I can actually swim in the sea by then as it is probably very close to my home.



Desk-bound said:


> It is a real good watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay before I buy it..... How easy is it to set?
How long do you reckon such a movement lives without service. I won't use the chrono I think.
I know you cannot give guarantees.
But I think it's one of those watches you trash when they break you don't really reservice them and I cannot source a movement from anywere (tried and googled)


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Also did anyone in here ever dive with a San Martin, Heimdallr or Steeldive? I'm really curious as to if someone ever did.


I've dived in my Heimdallr 6105 and my Steeldive MM300 and Tuna.

Not terribly deep ( 24M,17M and 26M respectively), but not swimming depths and all worked fine.

OK, it's a sample of 1 from each model, but clearly they make SOME effort at proper WR.

Cheers.

M


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

snowman40 said:


> I've dived in my Heimdallr 6105 and my Steeldive MM300 and Tuna.
> 
> Not terribly deep ( 24M,17M and 26M respectively), but not swimming depths and all worked fine.
> 
> ...


Well normal swimming pools aren't that deep, so I guess they are safe to take a plunge in the pool with. I don't do diving but I like to go swimming. A tuna with that shroud is perfect for a swimming pool I think. Not a lot of chance to bash it up. Thanks for your comment.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

If you are buying from the Phylida Offical Store on AliExpress, try this discount code: 1111DOUBLE

I was browsing a Phylida watch on my phone, and unexpectedly that discount code flashed on the screen. I tried it, and it doubled the other discounts (coupons) I already had applied. So, I got the watch for a great price.

Not sure if the same code will work for everybody, but worth a try.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Phorcydes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!
I believe he will like the Epoch ones.The Phorcydes looks also nice, but does not come with an ss bracelet.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Which 3 _brands_ would you recommend ? Your Best quality/price ratio.


Had a bit of a think about this, in terms of what are the best AliExpress brands (and not specifically your request for 3). I have learnt to appreciate quality control more than sheer specs/$, especially since a lack of QC is exactly the issue for most watches coming out of China. I'd rather have something that I know is well put together than save some $ and risk flaws.

Top brands, imo: 

San Martin
Cronos (and other LugYou watches)
Sea-Gull
Escapement Time
Proxima (and some of the other lesser known higher-end dive stuff)
honorable mention: Red Star / HKED 1963s
You don't really hear about QC issues with these brands. Not much more than you would with affordable western brands at least.

Tier 2 brands: Steeldive, Addies, Phylida, Pagani Design, Parnis, Cadisen, etc. 
All still great value for money, in fact usually better specs/$ than the top brands. And not all equal (i.e. I would trust a Steeldive with swimming, but not so much a Parnis dive watch). The thing with these brands is you can expect some QC issues now and then. And they don't tend to invest in original design elements.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Had a bit of a think about this, in terms of what are the best AliExpress brands (and not specifically your request for 3). I have learnt to appreciate quality control more than sheer specs/$, especially since a lack of QC is exactly the issue for most watches coming out of China. I'd rather have something that I know is well put together than save some $ and risk flaws.
> 
> Top brands, imo:
> 
> ...


Where would you put heimdallr?


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> It would appear that San Martin have started selling that Model
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been waiting for this since it was announced months ago. I'm not a fan of bronze and I've been waiting for a decent Panerai homage in steel. It's very similar to the Bronze Steeldive Panerai homage. I hope it's built as good as it looks!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Where would you put heimdallr?


Not sure. Haven't owned one, seen/read much about them, nor often see them on Ali. But based on some YouTube reviews the quality looks like it's close to the likes of San Martin.

I am no AliExpress guru, that was not a complete list by any means. Just brands that I have handled myself or feel like I've seen/read enough about.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I got a casio that does the moon + tides but I actually live in the south of the Netherlands close to my German friends. Germany is like a 10 minutes drive. If the water protection in the Netherlands breaks, that would mean I will need a diver. Since I can actually swim in the sea by then as it is probably very close to my home.
> 
> Okay before I buy it..... How easy is it to set?
> How long do you reckon such a movement lives without service. I won't use the chrono I think.
> ...


It is real easy to set.
There are two recessed pushers on the left side of the watch.
Top one for the date, bottom for the Moonphase.
The Moonphase itself is 29.5 days.

Have rocked this watch for nearly a year now, still going strong
Aidophedo knows how to pick and refine their chosen movements and how to deliver insane watches for the price.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

What is the difference between Steeldive and Heimdallr/Sharkey 007? Specs look the same at a bug price difference. (i prefer the shark logo)

US $106.64 57%OFF | Steel dive Japan NH35 Automatic Watches 316L Stainless Steel Dive Watch 200m Mechanical Ceramic Bezel diver Watches Men's watch








248.0US $ |Addies dive Japan NH35 Automatic Watches 316L Stainless AddiesDive Watch 200m Mechanical Ceramic Bezel diver Watches Men's watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your US $1.00 in coupons are here!








159.0US $ 50% OFF|HEIMDALLR Men's Luxury Dive Watch Sapphire Ceramic Bezel 200M Water Resistance Japan NH36A Automatic Movement Mechanical Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Well I do know I really like the turtle. My first watch was the other turtle. And I guess having it in different colors is not a wrong option. Also well it's all good I think.... A bit ashamed of having three of the same watches but ah well... I'll probably start liking one color over the others and that will be that....
> 
> As for the Sugess I'm really paranoid of mechanical chrono's sadly...


Having three different coloured turtles to choose from is awesome  It's a really comfortable case shape and looks great. Please do a comparison between them all when they arrive, it would be fascinating to see that.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Where would you put heimdallr?


It is somewhere in-between San Martin & Steeldive at the moment.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I'm still not convinced there's any substantial difference between San Martin, Steeldive and Heimdallr.

Maybe they DO put the better assemblers/polishers on the San Martins or maybe they just look at the case/bracelet finishes and fit the best ones with San Martin dials and crowns or, maybe, it's just the luck of the draw as to how good each watch is.

I would be very surprised to see evidence that the parts for these brands came out of different factories.

M


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

snowman40 said:


> I'm still not convinced there's any substantial difference between San Martin, Steeldive and Heimdallr.
> 
> Maybe they DO put the better assemblers/polishers on the San Martins or maybe they just look at the case/bracelet finishes and fit the best ones with San Martin dials and crowns or, maybe, it's just the luck of the draw as to how good each watch is.
> 
> ...


San Martin overall does have a stricter QC regime than Heimdallr & Steeldive.
I know this through my SN-040G-2 Preorder earlier this year.
When I put down the booking fee, the CSO @ San Martin straight-up informed me that they were trying out a New OEM for the SN040G-2.
Long-story short, the OEM failed to meet San Martin's standards and San Martin gave me two options, A) A Full Refund B) Wait for a Re-QC'D Batch, which would take months
I waited from January to April 2020 to receive my Watch and it is pretty much close-to-perfect.

From what I'd heard Hruodland, Proxima & maybe Merkur have similar QC regimes.
People also do complain more about Heimdallr & Steeldive's QC moreso than the other Brands

As for parts, China is ridiculously big and vast as a market.
There are no shortages of parts-manufacturers, even for a quaint art such as Mechanical Watches.
From Modders, dialmakers to cases & movements, from low-end to high-end, in every spectrum
San Martin & Co. may share parts for certain models and even OEMs at times but they are separate entities.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

snowman40 said:


> I'm still not convinced there's any substantial difference between San Martin, Steeldive and Heimdallr.
> 
> Maybe they DO put the better assemblers/polishers on the San Martins or maybe they just look at the case/bracelet finishes and fit the best ones with San Martin dials and crowns or, maybe, it's just the luck of the draw as to how good each watch is.
> 
> ...


Judging from looking at photos of San Martin, the hands on my steeldive 1970 aren't that good as the hands on San Martin watches. that is something that sets them really apart and is not just a qc issue. you will not say "stunning" if you take a closer look at the steeldive hands.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Ok, after all my grunting and nagging, I’ve decided to pull the trigger and ordered San Martin PEPSI ceramic GMT.
I might regret it, but it was around $320 with coupons, so I’ve decided to give it a try. 
Overall, I ended up with 3 watches during this 11.11 sale. 
1. San Martin Pepsi GMT
2. Pagani Design Daytona Panda
3. Heimdallr Sub Hulk (hope the seller will ship it faster than the official site lol)
Gosh, that’s nuts, didn’t plan to spend that much


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

Here’s a 10% off coupon for AE sale. Depending on what coupon you have, this may save you more money 

PEPPERAE1111


----------



## scherade (Aug 24, 2018)

If any body can help, please. I really like the 1963 with quick release spring bars band. Do you know what shop on aliexpress sell exactly the same bands separately? The sugess watches also have them.

I mean this band:


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

snowman40 said:


> I'm still not convinced there's any substantial difference between San Martin, Steeldive and Heimdallr.
> 
> Maybe they DO put the better assemblers/polishers on the San Martins or maybe they just look at the case/bracelet finishes and fit the best ones with San Martin dials and crowns or, maybe, it's just the luck of the draw as to how good each watch is.
> 
> ...


they may come out of the same factory, but the tooling can be set up differently to hit different tolerances...obviously the tighter the tolerances, the overall better feeling a watch will be.

my V1 san Martin was substantially nicer than my buddies Steeldive...and I'm talking head alone. not to mention the bracelet. when you have them stand-alone, sure, the steeldive makes you wonder why you should spend 2X the money on the San martin...but put them side by side and you can tell more time and effort went into the san martin. nicer Dial, better bezel action, tighter endlinks, nicer finishing on the hands ect. it's little things that add up in a big way.

not saying the Steeldive is bad...it isn't. I'll probably end up getting a blue Sub homage here pretty soon.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Having three different coloured turtles to choose from is awesome  It's a really comfortable case shape and looks great. Please do a comparison between them all when they arrive, it would be fascinating to see that.


I might make a youtube video I just don't have the trusty saphire tester thing, for sure I'll try and make a video on them. I'll report back.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Velez84 said:


> Here's a 10% off coupon for AE sale. Depending on what coupon you have, this may save you more money
> 
> PEPPERAE1111


 it gave me only / uro, less than 5%.


scherade said:


> If any body can help, please. I really like the 1963 with quick release spring bars band. Do you know what shop on aliexpress sell exactly the same bands separately? The sugess watches also have them.
> 
> I mean this band:
> 
> View attachment 15545260


Ask a seller?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> I might make a youtube video I just don't have the trusty saphire tester thing, for sure I'll try and make a video on them. I'll report back.


If you are from Holland you might have something more fancier than a kitchen scale to show us the weight of each watch. 🌱😎


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

snowman40 said:


> I'm still not convinced there's any substantial difference between San Martin, Steeldive and Heimdallr.
> 
> Maybe they DO put the better assemblers/polishers on the San Martins or maybe they just look at the case/bracelet finishes and fit the best ones with San Martin dials and crowns or, maybe, it's just the luck of the draw as to how good each watch is.


Yes, it is does seem in part to be luck of the draw. Take a look at the watch face in my profile photo (above my name on the left of this message). This is one of the more expensive San Martin watches. The hour hand is perfectly at 12, but the minute hand is seriously misaligned. A very annoying, and basic, QC issue. The materials used, though, are certainly good quality, and I love the look of the watch. Just disappointed with the QC.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I might make a youtube video I just don't have the trusty saphire tester thing, for sure I'll try and make a video on them. I'll report back.


Nice one, thank you


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> If you are from Holland you might have something more fancier than a kitchen scale to show us the weight of each watch. 🌱😎


Sadly I'm from the southern Catholic part, whatever stereotypes there are off the Dutch they do not apply to me. The Dutch make fun of my accent and cannot even speak my dialect. While Germans on the border can understand my dialect perfectly. It's a shame.

So no I'm not a pot smoking, clog wearing windmill shagger, nor am I a wretch/scrooge. I do love cheese though...


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone know of a GS homage under 40mm? Escapement Time sold out.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

snowman40 said:


> I'm still not convinced there's any substantial difference between San Martin, Steeldive and Heimdallr.
> 
> Maybe they DO put the better assemblers/polishers on the San Martins or maybe they just look at the case/bracelet finishes and fit the best ones with San Martin dials and crowns or, maybe, it's just the luck of the draw as to how good each watch is.
> 
> ...


I have a few Steeldive and San Martin watches, where I have the same model from both makes, they are not identical, not just finish and QC, but case construction is different

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

What's the deal with these Heimdallr Skx and Monsters which you can get for 100 Euro? Were they always that cheap? I thought they are above Steeldive. Never really followed their prices.
























btw. anyone thinks there is a glitch with that $15 coupons. I thought i had already spend mine.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> If you are buying from the Phylida Offical Store on AliExpress, try this discount code: 1111DOUBLE
> 
> I was browsing a Phylida watch on my phone, and unexpectedly that discount code flashed on the screen. I tried it, and it doubled the other discounts (coupons) I already had applied. So, I got the watch for a great price.
> 
> Not sure if the same code will work for everybody, but worth a try.


just for fun i tried on a 22 buck watch. message was: "The order amount (excluding shipping fee) is under the minimum spend of this promo code. "
but thanks anyhow


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I made the mistake of continuing to look at the Ali Express 11:11 sale after placing an order yesterday for a watch, a few straps, etc. I caved in while the sale is still on and bought a Pagani Design PD1651 Yachtmaster hommage for less than $65 USD.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Just found this Tissot Visodate homage. It's a cheap and cheerful Quartz but looks pretty nice. I have a different Holuns watch and it's great quality for the money!

￡25.43 66%OFF | Luxury Top Brand Gold Steel Men's Quartz Wristwatch Fashion Casual Dress Business Sport Simple Watch Men Clock Relogio Masculino








US $39.37 59% OFF|Luxury Top Brand Gold Steel Men's Quartz Wristwatch Fashion Casual Dress Business Sport Simple Watch Men Clock Relogio Masculino|masculino|masculinos relogiosmasculino watch - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





*edit They do an auto for just a little more!

￡29.91 80%OFF | Automatic Mechanical Watches Mens Top Brand Luxury Business Full Steel Winner Wristwatch Clock Hour full steel watch Man gift








192.0US $ |Automatic Mechanical Watches Mens Top Brand Luxury Business Full Steel Winner Wristwatch Clock Hour full steel watch Man gift|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

fyioska said:


> Just found this Tissot Visodate homage. It's a cheap and cheerful Quartz but looks pretty nice. I have a different Holuns watch and it's great quality for the money!
> 
> ￡25.43 66%OFF | Luxury Top Brand Gold Steel Men's Quartz Wristwatch Fashion Casual Dress Business Sport Simple Watch Men Clock Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


Is it VK quartz? Looks nice.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Is it VK quartz? Looks nice.


I doubt it. My Holuns Day Date is Miyota. Runs spot on though.

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

fyioska said:


> I doubt it. My Holuns Day Date is Miyota. Runs spot on though.
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Oh I see they're quartz and mechanical advertisement photo's in info are the same. They didn't bother to take it out in the quartz version. Lol

Damn waiting for the watches is the true hell now...  I'm not going to buy anything for black friday I spend way more then I should have.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> So what's everyone ordered so far?
> Here's my purchases, at the moment. Still probably going to add a couple more though.
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a three milanese bracelets and two straps with deployant clasps. Four of the five items are allocated to try on specific watches, but one of the deployant straps is excess stock.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chinese-watcher said:


> As Escapement Time fliegers are not on sale right now, what is the best price you can get for an A type currently?
> Do you suggest to buy now anyways or to wait for better offer to come? Have there been any better offers so far at all for this watch?


The Addies-Steeldive Type A is on sale at a good price. It's generally well regarded. Shane at Relative Time just had a favorable review of it on YouTube.



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000261913092.html?spm=a2g0n.shopcart-amp.item.10000261913092&



In the app, I see the buy it now price of $62.40. On the website, it is $70.20.

It is 39mm, so it's a little small for a flieger, but it is a good size for a watch.

For something a little bigger (42mm) and a little less expensive, you could try a Corgeut type A. You can get those with either a Chinese or Miyota (8215 non-hacking) movement. I have both an A and B Corgeut (both with the Miyota), and I am very happy with them.

I don't know that this is the best price, the link is only to show you what the Corgeut looks like. Search around and you may find a better price.



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/33033362373.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.0.0.11d8650bw50sNJ&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.187585.0&scm_id=1007.18500.187585.0&scm-url=1007.18500.187585.0&pvid=5cf7cb06-ed9e-4e29-afe1-ea6748a17ea3&_t=gps-id%3AstoreRecommendH5%2Cscm-url%3A1007.18500.187585.0%2Cpvid%3A5cf7cb06-ed9e-4e29-afe1-ea6748a17ea3%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%230%23131923%2375_668%23808%234094%23503_668%23888%233325%238_668%234328%2319926%23218_668%232846%238114%23707_668%232717%237561%23377__668%233374%2315176%23852&browser_id=c836c8b08d2c4371935985c1ae9af8c6&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=4ewogdku4zwcauk3175be155be41847da478184154&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FH7e7feee8b3ff4791869cdcb2fc0ab260z.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I ended up buying 11 watches in the 11/11 sale. Which was way more than my originally planned 3 watches. Maybe the 11/11 date somehow pulled me to buying a total of 11. My girlfriend is not happy. She says my addiction is getting worse.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I ended up buying 11 watches in the 11/11 sale. Which was way more than my originally planned 3 watches. Maybe the 11/11 date somehow pulled me to buying a total of 11. My girlfriend is not happy. She says my addiction is getting worse.


I'm sure you're not the only one here 
You know you don't have to buy 11 watches though, don't you? That's not why it's called the 11.11 sale  Sorry I couldn't resist.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

fyioska said:


> Just found this Tissot Visodate homage. It's a cheap and cheerful Quartz but looks pretty nice. I have a different Holuns watch and it's great quality for the money!
> 
> ￡25.43 66%OFF | Luxury Top Brand Gold Steel Men's Quartz Wristwatch Fashion Casual Dress Business Sport Simple Watch Men Clock Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


That's a pretty good price for the automatic. I used to have it, I think I paid $65 for it. Nice watch but I didn't wear it much so I sold it. Movement is DG2813.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> I ended up buying 11 watches in the 11/11 sale. Which was way more than my originally planned 3 watches. Maybe the 11/11 date somehow pulled me to buying a total of 11. My girlfriend is not happy. She says my addiction is getting worse.


I hate to tell you this, but you should listen to her 😆


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

So I decided to throw a quick video together showing what I bought during the sale. If anyone's interested, here's the link.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

@No1VIPER that Corgeut is attractive with the green dial. Flavors of Seiko Alpinist at a bargain price. I've had my mouse hovering over that watch many a times! LOL.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> @No1VIPER that Corgeut is attractive with the green dial. Flavors of Seiko Alpinist at a bargain price. I've had my mouse hovering over that watch many a times! LOL.


That's what I was thinking too. It's worth a punt at that price.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I ended up buying 11 watches in the 11/11 sale. Which was way more than my originally planned 3 watches. Maybe the 11/11 date somehow pulled me to buying a total of 11. My girlfriend is not happy. She says my addiction is getting worse.


Look on the bright side, you bought 11 and not 121 watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, now I've done it. First watch ordered in a year or so, and definitely the most expensive. San Martin SN040-G2. US$167 with all the coupons I could muster. I've been eyeing the SKX007 homages, but wanted to go for as original design as possible. I've also wanted a 40mm diver and have been looking at NTH and some others, but the value on this seems outstanding (and a good looker, too!).

US $188.49 39% OFF|San Martin Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel NH35A Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Glass Rubber Strap Luminous Water Resistant 200M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> So I decided to throw a quick video together showing what I bought during the sale. If anyone's interested, here's the link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good buys! I've tried to buy something but dressy and under 40mm doesn't seem to be there. Escapement Time GS is gone so it's slim pickings!

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Rista said:


> That's a pretty good price for the automatic. I used to have it, I think I paid $65 for it. Nice watch but I didn't wear it much so I sold it. Movement is DG2813.
> 
> View attachment 15545902
> 
> ...


Looks great. My father in law has a Tissot Visodate and I've always admired it from afar. This seems great for the price!

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

fyioska said:


> Good buys! I've tried to buy something but dressy and under 40mm doesn't seem to be there. Escapement Time GS is gone so it's slim pickings!
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Have you considered these?








455.94US $ |Pilot Watch Men 100m Diver Mechanical Wristwatch 38mm Automatic Watches Mens Sport Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













188.0US $ 55% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Seagull Movement St1901 1963 Mechanical Mens Watch Gooseneck Regulator Pilot Watch For Men Sapphire 38mm 40mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thatmofo said:


> Heh, I knew you were talking about that watch before even opening the link.
> I am also on the cusp of ordering one.
> It's very much a direct homage of the Breguet Classique, down to the hour marker pip.
> View attachment 15543892


Well, a Breguet Classique, without the Breguet hands. I'm sure they could have found some, since they are commonly available on other Chinese watches.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

OK, one weird question:
Since I just now realized that all the (mostly dress) watches in my collection uses leather or fabric straps...
Which non-diver watch do you think has the *best/most-reliable* steel bracelet so far?
Non-diver because, well, those are just not my thing.
Thanks.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> OK, one weird question:
> Since I just now realized that all the (mostly dress) watches in my collection uses leather or fabric straps...
> Which non-diver watch do you think has the *best/most-reliable* steel bracelet so far?
> Non-diver because, well, those are just not my thing.
> Thanks.


Here's a couple I have experience with, that are pretty nice.









128.95US $ 38% OFF|Nakzen Men Classic Automatic Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Man Stainless Steel Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino Miyota 9015 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













75.19US $ 20% OFF|New 2020 Luxury Business Watches for Men Waterproof Date Clock Male Casual Watch Men Swiss Quartz Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> Starking quartz, white dial 10.3USD delivered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hard to beat, considering it has an actual stainless steel case and bracelet. Nothing I need, but a way better value than the alloy junk you'd get at Walmart, for similar money.

Starking's model numbers will let you know whether the case is alloy (TM / TL) or stainless (AM / AL *automatic) or (BM / BL *quartz). The M and L are Men's vs Ladies'.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't know how but I didn't buy any watches. Just been swamped with work and too drained to get excited about watches I guess. San Martin's vintage sub at £144 is mighty tempting, but idk I'm not feeling it atm. 

Did get a watch roll and got like a dozen Christmas presents for the fam. Feel like I made the right choices...until a couple months later I want the vintage sub after all but I have to pay £30 more haha


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this curious-looking Hazeal Watch








9.54US $ 47% OFF|Borman Moonphase Watch For Men Luxury Mens Automatic Watches Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Sapphire Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















































Also this 38.5mm Watch with a 10mm thickness








97.11US $ 61% OFF|Hazeal Automatic Men's Watch Seagull 1963 Mechanical Watches Switzerland Luxury Brand Male Watches With Leather zegarki męskie|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this curious-looking Hazeal Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap a Nomos Ludwig homage at last!
Thank you, my friend. This is awesome!
No idea which automatic movement is used here tho, which is... concerning.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Holy crap a Nomos Ludwig homage at last!
> Thank you, my friend. This is awesome!
> No idea which automatic movement is used here tho, which is... concerning.


Very cheap for real automatic moon phase complication.
I love many dress watches, but already have one of my favorites (tissot le locle) and rarely wear suits so I have rationalized not to get any more.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Have you considered these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should have mentioned has to be cheap also! The Merkur is gorgeous, I saw your review but I've not paid much more than 100 quid for any of my watches.

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Whats the point of 28800vph even mentioning on dial when there is no second hand? 
Otherwise good looking watch only with questionable movement. Is that really moonphase or day-night? setting by the crown?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I ended up buying 11 watches in the 11/11 sale. Which was way more than my originally planned 3 watches. Maybe the 11/11 date somehow pulled me to buying a total of 11. My girlfriend is not happy. She says my addiction is getting worse.


I did buy 6

A cheap quartz 
Pagani Daytona 
Steel dive turtle 
Heimdallr turtle
San martin sub
San martin turtle

And I already feel I went to far. I almost bought 7/8

If I had a girlfriend I would be flayed alive. San Martin's are not cheap after all. And three turtles?!!!!

I feel crazy. Please dig me a well and bring me Leonidas.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

First time after years that I did not buy a watch and I bought just one ss bracelet for my pagani design aquaracer black pvd and a bronze buckle to fit on the silicon strap for the Steeldive bronze flieger so as to wear it swimming (next year...)

And essentially I did not find anything interesting enough to get...
Ok maybe the Phylida Explorer or milgauss homages but I don't like the shiny middle part of the bracelet, but doubt they would get considerable wrist time in a ~25 watch collection.
I have been looking the railmaster homage as well, but it is really close in aesthetics with the debert spectre one and I guess it is a bit of duplication. On the other hand the railmaster is one I might get the original watch, because it is one of the most versatile watches ever and the price is not prohibitive. It's funny because I started collecting homage watches as a decision support tool to buy an expensive watch and the most prominent watch in my list to buy is one I don't have it as an homage  .

It is also true that I just got 5 new watches in my hands which I really like and need the time to appreciate them and maybe this has contributed to it. Or it can simply be that I have passed 20 watches in the collection now.

The only watch I will get in a blink if it becomes available is the Aquanaut homage by LGXIGE but with an automatic movement. Currently Ali is filled with replicas unfortunately posing as sterile dial ones and the Phylida one does not have the silicon strap I want.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> If I had a girlfriend I would be flayed alive.


They call it singles day for a reason.

for me it was just 3 watches. A skmei shock, a skmei childrens watch with a true rotation bezel. And one real watch a seagull '63 chronograph. few straps, to make use of the $2 off $10 coupons.
I limited myself here to buy only one seagull Chronograph every half year. Maybe you should do something similar before you have 5 more turtles when the black Friday/cyber monday comes end of the month. Last year the deals were equal to 11.11. I So if you have regrets not buying enough, no worries. I saw one Heimdallr turtle with a 20/40 min pepsi bezel.

I was too late for the Merkur conqueror, it is gone and now a collectors item. Old hands can now show them off and tease us like they do with photos of these long gone LTM 62mas.
Saw the San Martin 62mas on a metal bracelet for 156 Euro, but i pass because its V3 comes with stop signal seconds hands. I hesitated to get their new 38mm retro sub, with the success they had to sale them they might come out with more variants /upgrades or even other 38 mm watches.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Before the 11.11 sale I had the following in my basket (as I wasn't sure which one to get): Escapement Time Type B flieger (after the nth time of watching YT review of @No1VIPER ), Sea-Gull x Commander and Cronos Seamaster. On the sale itself, I got cold feet and stepped back. I just watched YT reviews of Seiko's 62 MAS 'Cappuccino'. Now that's what I want. Ugh. I hate watching YT reviews. It does sometimes ruins one's AliX shopping plans. Exhibit A is me. LOL

Anyway, am still enjoying this Steeldive 62MAS which I got during the AliX mid-year sale:

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Before the 11.11 sale I had the following in my basket (as I wasn't sure which one to get): Escapement Time Type B flieger (after the nth time of watching YT review of @No1VIPER ), Sea-Gull x Commander and Cronos Seamaster. On the sale itself, I got cold feet and stepped back. I just watched YT reviews of Seiko's 62 MAS 'Cappuccino'. Now that's what I want. Ugh. I hate watching YT reviews. It does sometimes ruins one's AliX shopping plans. Exhibit A is me. LOL
> 
> Anyway, am still enjoying this Steeldive 62MAS which I got during the AliX mid-year sale:
> 
> ...


By coincidence, I bought this exact watch from Steeldive recently, and it arrived this morning. My first impressions with the watch in my hand are that it is gorgeous, and well made. My only criticism is that they have been a bit heavy handed with the blue anti-reflective coating, so that from many angles the dial looks dark blue rather than black. If you don't mind that, it is a great watch indeed.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> They call it singles day for a reason.
> 
> for me it was just 3 watches. A skmei shock, a skmei childrens watch with a true rotation bezel. And one real watch a seagull '63 chronograph. few straps, to make use of the $2 off $10 coupons.
> I limited myself here to buy only one seagull Chronograph every half year. Maybe you should do something similar before you have 5 more turtles when the black Friday/cyber monday comes end of the month. Last year the deals were equal to 11.11. I So if you have regrets not buying enough, no worries. I saw one Heimdallr turtle with a 20/40 min pepsi bezel.
> ...


Haha no, no. No more turtles. In all honesty though I do like comparing the turtle watches. See the quality difference between Steeldive, Heimdallr and San Martin. It might become an investment at least I can chose which I like best. If I find out that I actually find that Steeldive makes me happy I do not need to pay up for a San Martin, but maybe I realise that San Martin is the quality I want. Then I can limit myself to one watch every half year or set a budget for every half year.

If I buy a watch with black Friday I will set myself a limit and I will go about it in a whole different fashion. Maybe I buy a nice quartz that is cheaper. Or something like that, for now I'm done with it. I didn't even want to buy this many watches but there's a lot going on in my life at the moment so I guess this is my way to cope with my stresses/problems. Is it a good way to cope? Hell no.... But this is also the reason I have decided to go search help. So I should get back on track..... I might just buy one watch with black friday but it really depends. There's just to many sales at the end of the year I'm not going to do them all. And ali has sales 4 times a year anyway or something like that.

To bad you missed the Merkur. I'm quite lucky I supose. The new aliexpress time goes in at 9 in the morning here.So if I just get out of bed in time, I have time enough. Though will they Merkur not come back?

Ps I hope the turtle will become my favorite to go watch and that they will pale the rest of my collection. I think the San Martin submariner will also be really nice.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

By the way in this sale I had bought something entirely different from watches.
And I checked the shipping costs it said: *Seller's Shipping Method.*
I always prefer aliexpress standard shipping but this cost me 23 euro's.
So I just went for sellers shipping method. Now it's been sent and when I check it's just aliexpress standard shipping.
First the estimation was like early 2021 now it's 24-27 november. I find that weird?
Anyone ever went trough this?

On a entirely different note I bought a card game which might be fun for you and your families during these winter days. If your interested you can read down below:


Spoiler: Game explanation for those that are interested. 



Dixit:
(I'm sure that this is not a licensed copy of the game, and the cards are a bit smaller then the original game, also the print quality might be a bit worst/stock card might be. But in the reviews I did read a lot of people found it okay for the price. I just bought the big box with al\ expansions, means more cards but the base game is also very affordable on ali, or just get the original which is a bit better quality)
Everyone gets like 6 cards and then the active player has to give a hint.
He does want people to guess his card, but he doesn't want them to all guess his card so the hint should be obscure.
If you think this is easy consider what vague hint you would give this time related card I have posted below.
Anyway the other players then go to check they're cards and will try to pick a card that also could relate to the hint given. The cards are shuffled and placed. No one knows which is the card of the active player.
People then have to vote which card they think is the one by the active player.
If everyone guesses right they all get a point and the active player gets none.
If people guessed the cards of others that person gets a point I believe.
I'm not entirely sure but since we're always buying watches I think it's also nice to get something that can be enjoyed with the family. Game plays best with 4+ people with three it's possible but the rules change slightly
The active player choses 1 card and the other two players play two cards that they think relate to the hint.

Anyway I started talking about this because of the weird shipping rules....


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

I only ready good things about holuns, so this latest sub hommage should be a steal for the price.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Well, this is a first and I'm VERY happy! After exactly 2wks, look what arrived today.....


















Excuse the pics, the watch is still in the plastic wrap.

I was charged £11 for import duty (£3 customs, £8 Royal Mail - robbing buggers!!!) and it's better than it could have been because the value on the box was showing £20.

I'm stunned that it arrived so quickly. I'll post more pics after I've managed to try it on later. First impression....WOW! For how much this Flieger cost, the quality is outstanding, the strap is meh.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> I hate watching YT reviews. It does sometimes ruins one's AliX shopping plans.


That's exactly what I do before buying- I look at a bunch of pictures and watch review videos.

It saved me a couple times from blowing $ I wanted to save for something else and made me more confident with other purchases.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

crAss said:


> Very cheap for real automatic moon phase complication.
> I love many dress watches, but already have one of my favorites (tissot le locle) and rarely wear suits so I have rationalized not to get any more.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I'm pretty sure that is not a real moon phase. From the description, it sounds like a day night indicator. I'm not familiar with any readily available Chinese movements that can provide a true moon phase dial.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

I bought the Steel Dive 1952 Fifty Fathoms hommage, with coupons and discount I paid 110 € for it, I think it was a pretty good bargain.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

Unfortunately I missed to buy a SD1940 asking the seller for coupons. But you say prices will most likely be lowered again about same level on Black Friday sale?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

I'm also watching YouTube videos to see what could be of interest.
It's not even three weeks since I received the Reef Tiger Prophet which I absolutely love, during this sale I couldn't resist to order a Sugess Panda Chrono ...










I hate you and your reviews, @No1VIPER


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm pretty sure that is not a real moon phase. From the description, it sounds like a day night indicator. I'm not familiar with any readily available Chinese movements that can provide a true moon phase dial.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I am pretty sure every Chinese Movement Manufacturer from Shanghai to Hangzhou have existing True Moonphase offerings.
Sea-gull alone has the ST-2108, ST-2153, ST-2528, ST-1908, ST-8001 & ST-8007 etc.

Putting that aside, that Hazeal has a purported '28,800 bph' movement with a '80 hr' Power reserve.
If that were true, my money is on the ST-2108


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Unfortunately I missed to buy a SD1940 asking the seller for coupons. But you say prices will most likely be lowered again about same level on Black Friday sale?


 You will have to wait for the 12/12 sales


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Unfortunately I missed to buy a SD1940 asking the seller for coupons. But you say prices will most likely be lowered again about same level on Black Friday sale?


Start collecting coins to be able to exchange them to coupons when the sale starts.

Here a lume shot of the watch you missed to buy.










Currently at 64 euro. that is still cheaper as i paid during 11.11 last year.








72.0US $ 60% OFF|Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Nh35 Pilot Watch1940 Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> You will have to wait for the 12/12 sales


There will be black friday/cyber monday week end of this month, not just Amazon also on Aliexpress. it was quite good last year. And as all sales has been really good this year and 1111 wasn't much lower compared to other sales days i expect the same for blk frdy.

12.12. is more of a Shopee Shopee date, time to get cat food in bulk and Seiko 5s.


----------



## caurusapulus (Jan 18, 2013)

Folks, I am looking for a decent leather strap to complete the starking hi-beat white dial that I bought 2 days ago 
Shoot me classic straps link that could go well with it!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> I am pretty sure every Chinese Movement Manufacturer from Shanghai to Hangzhou have existing True Moonphase offerings.
> Sea-gull alone has the ST-2108, ST-2153, ST-2528, ST-1908, ST-8001 & ST-8007 etc.
> 
> Putting that aside, that Hazeal has a purported '28,800 bph' movement with a '80 hr' Power reserve.
> If that were true, my money is on the ST-2108


I'm pretty sure the balance bridge is different on the ST-21xx models as well as the high beat ST18. I'm pretty sure it isn't a ST25 and it certainly isn't a tourbillon ST80xx. I have no idea what that movement could be. And every true moonphase I've seen with that movement uses a center post for the subdial - I can't tell how that subdial on that Borman operates. Im' very curious what it might be.

Edit: Perhaps @HoustonReal wouldn't mind educating us?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

caurusapulus said:


> Folks, I am looking for a decent leather strap to complete the starking hi-beat white dial that I bought 2 days ago
> Shoot me classic straps link that could go well with it!


FYI there is an AliExpress strap thread. Plenty of leather straps over there. You get what you pay for though with leather.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I bought a Proxima Scuba Master MM300 homage in the sale. I've been on the fence for a while and trying to downsize my collection, but this piqued my curiosity a while ago and the price was right. While similar in appearance to the Steeldive, the construction and access to the movement is different and more superior.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Start collecting coins to be able to exchange them to coupons when the sale starts.
> 
> Here a lume shot of the watch you missed to buy.
> 
> ...


Nice one. Even though I would prefer hands in same colour as indices.
There has been another sterile version of this Flieger before with more discreet hands matching the colour of the indices perfectly. But I cannot find it any longer..

60 USD was the price yesterday. So I will wait for that on next sale.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Further to my earlier post...here's a wrist shot of the Escapement Time Flieger. Now it's out of the box and unwrapped, I'm even more impressed. After looking at one or two Flieger watches with greenish markers, I'm glad I stuck to the white. This will not be my last Flieger watch and the Type B is just brilliant.

Pros?
*Brushing *- superb. It's cleanly done, fine throughout and looks more like a satin finish. I'm really glad I went with a watch with a brushed bezel.
*Finishing *- No sharp edges, no marks, dings or scratches anywhere.
*Crown *- wow, it's fabulous to look at and has a really grippy texture on the knurling. It screws onto the stem beautifully with no danger of cross-threading.
*Size *- perfect for a 7" wrist, especially with that lug to lug.
*Dial *- jet black with fab contrasting white printed markers. They look great under a macro lens.
*Hands *- the shape is excellent, lumed through the centre with blued steel outer. The hour hand is just the right length for the central track too.
*Alignment *- perfect.
*Lume *- Bright blue, crisp, clear.

Cons?
*Warranty *- No warranty card in the box.
*Strap *- I'm not struck on leather straps at the best of times and this one is stiff and uncomfortable. If you're used to them, maybe you'll feel differently than me. If it isn't leather, they've done a good job imitating the lovely smell though! It looks great with the watch and I wish it were softer.
*Spring bars* - The spring bars move around too much for me and I'm going to install some thicker ones. I suspect they've used bars too thin for the hole in the strap or just cheap rattly ones - need to check.
*Dust* - Under a macro lens there are one or two micro (and I mean invisible without a magnifier!) specs of dust on the centre of the second hand. The underside of the hour hand looks to have some residue on it from something. Again, impossible to see without being magnified and I'm being super picky now. For this price, I'm actually surprised at how good the hands are finished.

TimeGrapher results:
DU +12 spd
DD +15 spd
PU +4 spd
PD -11 spd
No beat error
Amplitude 230-240
Lift angle 53

This is right up there with my San Martin for quality as an AliEx watch and I wouldn't hesitate to buy another from Escapement Time.


----------



## Dev65 (Oct 10, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I'm stunned that it arrived so quickly. I'll post more pics after I've managed to try it on later. First impression....WOW! For how much this Flieger cost, the quality is outstanding, the strap is meh.


Nice, how much was the watch and do you have a link?
I complained to royal mail last week about this charge, I had the same £8 holding but for a nato strap in a standard envelope! the mail man delivered it along with another parcel so he was coming this way anyway. It put the price up 50%. They sent me back a load of jargon basically saying pick it up with customs.

They have you by the balls so can charge whatever they like.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> That's exactly what I do before buying- I look at a bunch of pictures and watch review videos.
> 
> It saved me a couple times from blowing $ I wanted to save for something else and made me more confident with other purchases.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I guess that's what makes this hobby interesting and exciting. Sometimes you think you're all set for a specific piece, and then bam a new one gets your attention. In my case, as it currently stands, it's the Seiko 62MAS cappuccino. But hey, that could change tomorrow 🤣


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> By coincidence, I bought this exact watch from Steeldive recently, and it arrived this morning. My first impressions with the watch in my hand are that it is gorgeous, and well made. My only criticism is that they have been a bit heavy handed with the blue anti-reflective coating, so that from many angles the dial looks dark blue rather than black. If you don't mind that, it is a great watch indeed.


Wear it in good health. I'm enjoying mine so far. 💪


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> You will have to wait for the 12/12 sales


What's on 12/12?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Further to my earlier post...here's a wrist shot of the Escapement Time Flieger. Now it's out of the box and unwrapped, I'm even more impressed. After looking at one or two Flieger watches with greenish markers, I'm glad I stuck to the white. This will not be my last Flieger watch and the Type B is just brilliant.
> 
> Pros?
> *Brushing *- superb. It's cleanly done, fine throughout and looks more like a satin finish. I'm really glad I went with a watch with a brushed bezel.
> ...


I thought timegraphers are quite expensive. Did you buy one to check your watches?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Dev65 said:


> Nice, how much was the watch and do you have a link?
> I complained to royal mail last week about this charge, I had the same £8 holding but for a nato strap in a standard envelope! the mail man delivered it along with another parcel so he was coming this way anyway. It put the price up 50%. They sent me back a load of jargon basically saying pick it up with customs.
> 
> They have you by the balls so can charge whatever they like.


Here's where I bought it from:
US $90.0 |【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Pilot Watch with Type B or Type A Black Dial and 42mm Case waterproof 300M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress

There's a good review here from our very own No1VIPER :





I paid £71.65, which included delivery.

Yeah, the charges are a disgrace really. The customs charge I can live with and didn't mind for how much it was. But, £8 for 'handling' is crap.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I thought timegraphers are quite expensive. Did you buy one to check your watches?


I think I paid something like £120 for mine (I got the Weishi 1900, which isn't the cheapest model). You can pick them up for less than £100 for the 1000 model. I bought it because I can't help tinkering with my affordable watches and it's actually great for regulating your own. But, it's also a good work creator. You start by thinking you can knock 15 seconds off a watch running too fast by regulating using the TimeGrapher and 4hrs later, you've made it worse and have invented some new swear words 😂 Joking aside, the TimeGrapher is one of the most useful things I bought for my watches.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a soft leather strap that will go nicely with a Flieger please? Has to be soft and preferably brown. How any of you manage to wear a strap so stiff it makes the watch lift away from your wrist, I'll never know 🙄😁


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> Can anyone recommend a soft leather strap that will go nicely with a Flieger please? Has to be soft and preferably brown. How any of you manage to wear a strap so stiff it makes the watch lift away from your wrist, I'll never know


Have you tried bending and breaking in the strap before you put it on? I always do that with all my watches on straps. It's makes a big difference.

Based on the reviews, this one looks good.








10.28US $ 40% OFF|Genuine Leather Handmade Watch Band Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm With Rivets Universal Watchband Steel Buckle Strap Wrist Belt Bracelet - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Can anyone recommend a soft leather strap that will go nicely with a Flieger please? Has to be soft and preferably brown. How any of you manage to wear a strap so stiff it makes the watch lift away from your wrist, I'll never know 🙄😁


I also hate that strap... But in a way it got better over time of wearing it. For good leather straps I ussually go to Martu Straps but long shipping and not aliexpress.



leastonh said:


> I think I paid something like £120 for mine (I got the Weishi 1900, which isn't the cheapest model). You can pick them up for less than £100 for the 1000 model. I bought it because I can't help tinkering with my affordable watches and it's actually great for regulating your own. But, it's also a good work creator. You start by thinking you can knock 15 seconds off a watch running too fast by regulating using the TimeGrapher and 4hrs later, you've made it worse and have invented some new swear words 😂 Joking aside, the TimeGrapher is one of the most useful things I bought for my watches.


Hmm yeah I can of have that when I work on pc's and try to fix some technical issues. I'm not really good at it but with a lot of swearing I can sometimes fix stuff.

But I think I won't be that good at regulating my own watch, might not be a good thing... It's like working with dough that gets me up in a rage when baking bread.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Can anyone recommend a soft leather strap that will go nicely with a Flieger please? Has to be soft and preferably brown. How any of you manage to wear a strap so stiff it makes the watch lift away from your wrist, I'll never know ??


Odd. Mine has ben supple right out of the box. It's really comfortable.

I still plan on buying the Stowa strap, though a bit pricier than your Ali strap at ~£25 inc shipping


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this curious-looking Hazeal Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's actually pretty nice looking, but... what's Borman? "accuracy instrument" ?
and a 50hr 28800 automatic movement with a moonphase? seems like it would be a crown settable moonphase.
At least 1 of those attributes seems plausible given the rotor in the picture 😂 If it turned out to be a day/night indicator I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Have you tried bending and breaking in the strap before you put it on? I always do that with all my watches on straps. It's makes a big difference.
> 
> Based on the reviews, this one looks good.
> 
> ...


I haven't tried that and should probably. Did yours soften up? It's like wearing two bits of wood on my wrist at the moment! ?

Thanks for the link, those look similar to the Stowa strap with the two rivets at the top like that.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I also hate that strap... But in a way it got better over time of wearing it. For good leather straps I ussually go to Martu Straps but long shipping and not aliexpress.
> 
> Hmm yeah I can of have that when I work on pc's and try to fix some technical issues. I'm not really good at it but with a lot of swearing I can sometimes fix stuff.
> 
> But I think I won't be that good at regulating my own watch, might not be a good thing... It's like working with dough that gets me up in a rage when baking bread.


There are some apps on mobile that you can use to regulate watches. I seem to remember you need a really sensitive mic on the phone or an external one fitted for them to be of much use. I tried and never managed to get the apps working well and just took the plunge.

You need the patience of a saint to regulate some watches! My Orient Ray didn't take long and was dead easy to do. I spent nearly 5hrs on a Seiko diver and got nowhere.

I used to have a bread making machine! Much easier and less stressful


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

leastonh said:


> Can anyone recommend a soft leather strap that will go nicely with a Flieger please? Has to be soft and preferably brown. How any of you manage to wear a strap so stiff it makes the watch lift away from your wrist, I'll never know


Maikes are quite okay, definitely very soft.

US $13.97 40%OFF | Maikes Genuine Leather Watchband for Galaxy Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Watch Band Tissote Timex Omega Wrist Bracelets








14.44US $ 38% OFF|Maikes Genuine Leather Watchband For Galaxy Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Watch Band Tissote Timex Omega Wrist Bracelets - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





US $13.98 10%OFF | MAIKES Watch Accessories Cow Leather Strap Watch Bracelet Brown Vintage Watch band 20mm 22mm 24mm Watchband For Fossil Watch








13.98US $ 10% OFF|Maikes Watch Accessories Cow Leather Strap Watch Bracelet Brown Vintage Watch Band 20mm 22mm 24mm Watchband For Fossil Watch - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Also we have a dedicated ali straps thread.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Odd. Mine has ben supple right out of the box. It's really comfortable.
> 
> I still plan on buying the Stowa strap, though a bit pricier than your Ali strap at ~£25 inc shipping


Yeah, that Stowa strap is rather nice, I was looking at them again this aft! I just worry that it's going to be as stiff as this one and I'll never wear it. My Hamilton strap was terrible and I never managed to soften it up.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

leastonh said:


> I haven't tried that and should probably. Did yours soften up? It's like wearing two bits of wood on my wrist at the moment!
> 
> Thanks for the link, those look similar to the Stowa strap with the two rivets at the top like that.


I have one of those on my Tisell. It is soft, but quite thin. The leather is nothing special, but for the price it is ok.









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

God bless China...this $30 steel bezel and strap replacement mod just took my rather plain G shock off the frickin charts of radness and made it look brand new.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ok, after a lot of firkin around with straps for the last 2hrs, I have settled on something that is comfortable until I can get a riveted aviator strap.

So, I took the leather strap from my bronze Ventus Northstar, swapped the bronze buckle out for the one from the ET Flieger and here's the result. It's loads more comfortable than the stock for now...


















Sorry for spamming the thread today guys. I'm just fussy about straps and getting my own back for all the Flieger posts you gits have been posting over the last week!! 😂

Ordered the strap from AliEx linked by Mr Viper and seconded by pierch, mostly because it's thin and riveted.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Aah I see I cannot translate very well, so I cannot see. But lumed bezel would be cooler. Not sure what to do get a San Martin Submariner or get the Playshark..... I do want the Playshark but it's a pain to go trough the agent I guess I would still have to pay a lot of customs and shipping.... Sadly.
> 
> Do you think it will come on Aliexpress a bit more? Maybe if it was on aliexpress for around 200 euro's or 220 I'd do it.


Hate that name though! Play shark gezz you wold off though they could off done better. The watch looks not to bad though...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

crAss said:


> I cannot enjoy the SUGESS I got.
> First it was the glue that wouldn't unstick after removing the blue sticker from the crown. After many days of rubbing for many minutes each day with alcohol it is mostly removed (but not totally). I said ok I will not open a dispute for that.
> Then, I measured its accuracy using the TG software. It was -75 s/day which makes it the worst watch I have. I will try to let it run continuously to see if it gets any better. Also, it is so bad that it can be improved by regulating.
> But the final stroke was that the letters on the dial are BLUE instead of black. I checked the photographs in the seller I got the watch from and indeed it is a different dial. My dial has all text in blue and the tachymeter in red on the outer part of the dial is so faded that is only visible in the enlarged photo! I guess red ink was running out when printing the dial, if a layer was on top of the blue and also on the top, the main text would be almost black and the tachymeter would be readable.
> ...


Gezz that things a train wreck! Sorry you got a ****ter mate!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Proxima is releasing some kool-katz watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The red ones awesome! Some nice watches mate...


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

What is the vintage dive watch I keep seeing being mentioned?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Not aliexpress but anyone has experience with this brand?
> www.nethunswatch.com/collection/NETHUNSLAVAIISTEEL
> 
> Seem to be a bit more expensive.


Not bad but $350 us is a lot to ask with a NH-35 considering others give you the same for less!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone know off who on Ali sells quality SS bracelets with a flat end link and milled clasp? I need a new bracelet for my Spinnaker chrono! Thanks, team...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Anyone know off who on Ali sells quality SS bracelets with a flat end link and milled clasp? I need a new bracelet for my Spinnaker chrono! Thanks, team...


What type of SS bracelet are you after?
I have one of these which is really good.








22.71US $ 38% OFF|22mm 20mm Silver/Black Stainless Steel Solid Link Watch Band Strap Folding Clasp with Safety Men Replacement Correa De Reloj|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Mine had some pretty big issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That cyclops is crap! Come on SD you can do better than that!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That cyclops is crap! Come on SM you can do better than that!!


Yeah I was really disappointed with that. I'm planning on removing it though.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I was really disappointed with that. I'm planning on removing it though.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Yeah mate knock it off! I hate cyclopes lol


----------



## PDAdict (May 21, 2017)

TheNightsWatch said:


> God bless China...this $30 steel bezel and strap replacement mod just took my rather plain G shock off the frickin charts of radness and made it look brand new.
> 
> View attachment 15547513
> 
> ...


Can you put the link, please?

Enviado desde mi SM-T510 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

watch_watches said:


> I actually quite like that Cronos sub. Other than the date window it doesn't fall into the homage trap of dumb names and gibberish text. Getting an SW200 at 300 is excellent as well and I think that makes it better than Davosa and all the other "upmarket" homages.
> 
> I'm assuming it's using a rep case and it has nice lume it seems.
> Does anyone have a movement shot of the SW200 version? I hate to be cynical but it would be very easy for them to put in a cheap ETA clone or that PT5000, and because the beat rates are the same you'd be none the wiser. I see they sell loose SW200's on their store so hopefully that's not the case. Not a single listing or stock photo I can find has a movement shot...
> ...


I own both a PT-5000 and the SW-200 The PT-5000 is more accurate at + 1.5 per day and the other around +4! Both are good movements. here's a read about the PT-5000 What Is The PT5000 Watch Movement?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Ist there any sterile dial Flieger type A automatic you can recommend in this sale?


This one buddy! Everyone's raving on about how good they are. It has the NH-35. US $90.0 |【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Pilot Watch with Type B or Type A Black Dial and 42mm Case waterproof 300M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

sarbmaster said:


> Slightly off topic, but I saw some references to the PT5000 movement, so I looked it up, which led me to China Daily... which had stats from the China Horologe Association :
> 
> "statistics from the association show that in 2017 about 1.07 billion watches, or 83 percent of the world output, came from China, but in value terms the output was only 21 percent of the global figure."
> 
> that's... a lot of watches. I did order 2 today.... which I think makes a total of 2 for the year.











What Is The PT5000 Watch Movement?


With the launch of the PT5000 movement into the Geckota range, we thought it is the perfect time to explain more about this movement and exactly why it is so special.




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

thulahn said:


> I got a bronze watch too! Steeldive SD1940S. First time buying from AliExpress, hoping it turns out ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought this watch but on the orange rubber! You will love it.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Which one? I notice that in the product photos of this watch (see first link below) theyt show a caseback that says "moonphase" on it, meanwhile the watch itself has no moonphase display at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like it has a button for the moon phase!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

leastonh said:


> Well, this is a first and I'm VERY happy! After exactly 2wks, look what arrived today.....
> 
> View attachment 15546557
> 
> ...


Don't you guys get charged import fees at checkout? I'm in Australia and all Ali watches are charged the 10% GST when you check out meaning there are no fees to pay when it arrives. Plus you guys in Europe pay so much more tax.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Don't you guys get charged import fees at checkout? I'm in Australia and all Ali watches are charged the 10% GST when you check out meaning there are no fees to pay when it arrives. Plus you guys in Europe pay so much more tax.


I am in Europe, and have ordered around 30 watches from AliExpress over the past year. Never been charged any tax, nor had any import fees. In theory, we are supposed to pay tax on non-EU purchases over 22 euros, but for some reason I have never been charged anything, even for watches that were 300 euros from AliExpress.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Sampsonti said:


> What is the vintage dive watch I keep seeing being mentioned?


The new relased San Martin 38mm vintage inspired Retro submariner SN004-G, looks like an older Rolex model? Seiko 62ms homages, taking inspiration form the first Seiko diver ? Seiko 6105 homages, taking inspiration of a 1970 seiko dive watch?

There also some watches that emulate a vintage look, not just looking like a new relased watch of old fashion style (retro) but a real old watch manufactured decades ago (vintage) that has all the signs of being old age with cracks and specks on the "tropical dials", yellow looking lume and so on.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I am in Europe, and have ordered around 30 watches from AliExpress over the past year. Never been charged any tax, nor had any import fees. In theory, we are supposed to pay tax on non-EU purchases over 22 euros, but for some reason I have never been charged anything, even for watches that were 300 euros from AliExpress.


I don't know how it is handled in Czech Republic. For Germany I made two different experiences:
When the package arrives Germany directly from outside the EU, you have to pay import taxes (19%; plus, if handled by DHL a fee of 6 €).
When the package is transported thru another EU country as a transit country (currently mainly Belgium, Luxemburg and the Netherlands), no one seems to care about import taxes. In theory these countries would have to claim the taxes and forward the money to the country of final destination. They obviously don't do this, because there is no benefit for them. Once the package arrives to Germany (from another EU country) German customs is no longer involved in taxing ...
In short words:
the EU countries aren't as united as they claim but most are still looking for their own advantage in this system. The Chinese have recognized this and use the resulting lower end-customer prices to their own advantage


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Bit disappointed with San Martin service. In the sale I bought the turtle on a leather strap. I forgot they sold it on rubber and so didn't even check. They are priced the same however and it's the same watch. I asked if they could ship it on rubber. They tell me they cannot change the original strap. I understand that but.... you have another that is in stock by a lot can you not just sent that. Same price, same watch different strap. It's in your storage...

Okay it's my fault to not double check. Maybe it's to hard to change it for them. Also note that I offered to extend the processing time. 

Another store in which I bought straps and got the size wrong was really helpful in just changing the size they'll send. 

Usually on aliexpress I have had good service. So a bit disappointed by this. Not 1 star worthy but I guess for customer service 2-3 maybe. 

It's frustrating. But it's also my own fault at part but I think any other store on the planet would agree to just sent the same watch with the same price but with the different strap. Since it's not shipped yet. And I asked a hour after purchasing. 

They just said: sorry we cannot change straps this is original please understand. 

/Rant off


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I am in Europe, and have ordered around 30 watches from AliExpress over the past year. Never been charged any tax, nor had any import fees. In theory, we are supposed to pay tax on non-EU purchases over 22 euros, but for some reason I have never been charged anything, even for watches that were 300 euros from AliExpress.


This will change in 2021 the 22 euro threshold will dissapear. EU law or rule.

I'm afraid we will put 22% tax over like 4 euro thing and then have to pay 17 euro administration costs to the post office lol... bleak day.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Bit disappointed with San Martin service. In the sale I bought the turtle on a leather strap. I forgot they sold it on rubber and so didn't even check. They are priced the same however and it's the same watch. I asked if they could ship it on rubber. They tell me they cannot change the original strap. I understand that but.... you have another that is in stock by a lot can you not just sent that. Same price, same watch different strap. It's in your storage...
> 
> Okay it's my fault to not double check. Maybe it's to hard to change it for them. Also note that I offered to extend the processing time.
> 
> ...


Maybe they have their logistic outsourced, the watch in in a warehouse. there is just a robot somewhere that puts your order number of model (GFJZ45339-RT56B - internal system inventory number) in the package that has already your name printed on it and tracking number, waiting to be picked up by a courier. 
Later changes on the order require human interaction, disrupting the automatic workflow, adding up man hours that are not calculated into the price of the watches.

In some other stores, were a grandma packs each of the three hand knitted wool beanies, they sell in a week, by herself and brings them to the post office, such after sale changes are easier to arrange.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> This will change in 2021 the 22 euro threshold will dissapear. EU law or rule.
> 
> I'm afraid we will put 22% tax over like 4 euro thing and then have to pay 17 euro administration costs to the post office lol... bleak day.


I was worried about that too, but now many EU countries have reached direct agreement with AliExpress in recent weeks, with two important advantages to buyers: (1) All goods will be delivered to the customer within 10 days of ordering; (2) AliExpress will use a huge processing center in Belgium, from which all order will be distributed to the rest of the EU with no addition fees or bureaucracy. I live in Prague, and the Czech post office announced last week that the Czech republic was the 12th (I think) EU country to sign this agreement, and that it will be up and running well before Christmas.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Maybe they have their logistic outsourced, the watch in in a warehouse. there is just a robot somewhere that puts your order number of model (GFJZ45339-RT56B - internal system inventory number) in the package that has already your name printed on it and tracking number, waiting to be picked up by a courier.
> Later changes on the order require human interaction, disrupting the automatic workflow, adding up man hours that are not calculated into the price of the watches.
> 
> In some other stores, were a grandma packs each of the three hand knitted wool beanies, they sell in a week, by herself and brings them to the post office, such after sale changes are easier to arrange.


Could be, but the store that did my straps didn't have any problem at all. You would say the number has not been input yet, the moment it's input I think it sets to shipped. But I'm not sure about this.

I mean the strap store was able to not only change the size but also change color after they found out that the size was sold out in that color and type. But you might be right. However I'm sure if I were to cancel it would be no problem at all...


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Bit disappointed with San Martin service.


They can be a bit difficult to deal with which is why I'm wary of paying high prices for these watches. Recently I bought their datejust homage as soon as it became available and it came with a defective stem. It took way too long and way too many videos to explain that there IS in fact a problem and that I can't hand wind the watch. They just repeated "our watchmaker has looked at the video and everything is fine" over and over until they finally agreed to send me a new stem which fixed the problem. It was pretty frustrating considering they shipped the watch 20 days after they said they would and did not declare parcel valued that they had agreed to. At least it ended well unlike a year and a half ago when I contacted them for an issue with the bracelet on my Tiger Sharks model and they responded once and then completely ignored me after that. So much for the warranty.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Rista said:


> They can be a bit difficult to deal with which is why I'm wary of paying high prices for these watches. Recently I bought their datejust homage as soon as it became available and it came with a defective stem. It took way too long and way too many videos to explain that there IS in fact a problem and that I can't hand wind the watch. They just repeated "our watchmaker has looked at the video and everything is fine" over and over until they finally agreed to send me a new stem which fixed the problem. It was pretty frustrating considering they shipped the watch 20 days after they said they would and did not declare parcel valued that they had agreed to. At least it ended well unlike a year and a half ago when I contacted them for an issue with the bracelet on my Tiger Sharks model and they responded once and then completely ignored me after that. So much for the warranty.


Well that is no good. Did you order with ali? With Ali you can always just do a uhm what's it called. A escalation ticket, no? Damn... AAH! Dispute, that is it.

A dispute would probably fix the problem, but anyway for me it's not terrible as of yet. But I do notice that customer service is not they're forte. To be honest even if you make great watches, it will be a problem when you do not care about customers. I will wait and see what happens.

I like San Martin as a brand for the watches they make they are good quality, but if customer service is not your priority you should go home. With Heimdallr I have had a lot of issues as well. But they actually believe me when I sent a video, while I have had some problems with them they always do they're best to fix it with me. For now they are not out of the clear yet, I have to still see if they hold to they're promises.

So yes when I read you saying: 'They can be a bit difficult to deal with' I do relate 100% I think they will hate me by now.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I was worried about that too, but now many EU countries have reached direct agreement with AliExpress in recent weeks, with two important advantages to buyers: (1) All goods will be delivered to the customer within 10 days of ordering; (2) AliExpress will use a huge processing center in Belgium, from which all order will be distributed to the rest of the EU with no addition fees or bureaucracy. I live in Prague, and the Czech post office announced last week that the Czech republic was the 12th (I think) EU country to sign this agreement, and that it will be up and running well before Christmas.


Oh can you sent me a link or was it in Czech? I am interested to see if my country agreed.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Oh can you sent me a link or was it in Czech? I am interested to see if my country agreed.


Yes, unfortunately it is in Czech. But maybe Google Translate can give you a rough translation?

I can't find the original article I read, but here is one I just found that tells pretty much the same information: Pošta navázala spolupráci s AliExpressem, zásilky chce doručovat do 10 dnů - iDNES.cz


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, unfortunately it is in Czech. But maybe Google Translate can give you a rough translation?
> 
> I can't find the original article I read, but here is one I just found that tells pretty much the same information: Pošta navázala spolupráci s AliExpressem, zásilky chce doručovat do 10 dnů - iDNES.cz


Thanks for sharing! When I go to most of my shipments it says that they are expected within 10 days at earliest. So my post might work together with them, but not sure. Anyway I usually have my stuff within 2 weeks.

Also is your girlfriend still angry about your watch addiction? You should get her something for black friday haha.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Well that is no good. Did you order with ali? With Ali you can always just do a uhm what's it called. A escalation ticket, no? Damn... AAH! Dispute, that is it.


Yeah, ordered from the official San Martin store. I didn't want to dispute because I didn't want the money or to return the watch, I just wanted the clasp to function properly. I managed to make it operate a little bit better so I gave up. They may have gotten better considering they did end up sending me a new stem for the last watch I bought but honestly I've had far, far nicer experiences with some smaller Aliexpress stores. The Bliger store was nice and helpful, a couple of others too that I can't remember the names of. I remember people buying Parnis and sellers agreeing to put on a completely non standard bracelet.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, unfortunately it is in Czech. But maybe Google Translate can give you a rough translation?
> 
> I can't find the original article I read, but here is one I just found that tells pretty much the same information: Pošta navázala spolupráci s AliExpressem, zásilky chce doručovat do 10 dnů - iDNES.cz


I am not sure if nothing changes for the customers, sellers who are in this logistic scheme of shipping to EU customers, probably have to collect taxes like VAT from you in the moment you buy from them, have provide you with proper bills that list said taxes, etc. etc. That will all add up to higher prices you have to pay. the improved service and customer protection laws just make the taxman happy.
Some small shops with very niche products might stop shipping to EU at all, because the new bureaucratic red tape and tax collecting is not worth the hassle.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Rista said:


> Yeah, ordered from the official San Martin store. I didn't want to dispute because I didn't want the money or to return the watch, I just wanted the clasp to function properly. I managed to make it operate a little bit better so I gave up. They may have gotten better considering they did end up sending me a new stem for the last watch I bought but honestly I've had far, far nicer experiences with some smaller Aliexpress stores. The Bliger store was nice and helpful, a couple of others too that I can't remember the names of. I remember people buying Parnis and sellers agreeing to put on a completely non standard bracelet.


Yeah I guess a dispute can go wrong as well. I guess you could have disputed and just ask for a new clasp/bracelet you might have won that. Perhaps...



spacecat said:


> I am not sure if nothing changes for the customers, sellers who are in this logistic scheme of shipping to EU customers, probably have to collect taxes like VAT from you in the moment you buy from them, have provide you with proper bills that list said taxes, etc. etc. That will all add up to higher prices you have to pay. the improved service and customer protection laws just make the taxman happy.
> Some small shops with very niche products might stop shipping to EU at all, because the new bureaucratic red tape and tax collecting is not worth the hassle.


It depends I'm not sure how the EU wants to apply this law. The best case scenario would be that the sellers has to input it in digitally and that then the buyer can buy the tax. So no administration costs for the post offices. The customs will then only be there to do what they do now and check if the declaration makes sense and there's no drugs in it etc.

That wouldn't be so bad. The big problem is the post company that's the middleman and that wants up to 17 euro's just for administration. If they would be able to cut that out it wouldn't be so bad.... But the EU said above 22 treshold will dissapear but they did not say anything else. To me it just isin't feasible to buy a 50 euro watch or a 70 euro watch if you have to pay + 17 euro on taxes.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Looks like it has a button for the moon phase!


Yeah, if you're shopping for a Seagull chronograph,
One thing you'll quickly learn to spot is the ST19 variant being used.
I'm still looking for one with the ST1906 (power reserve at 6):


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Yeah, if you're shopping for a Seagull chronograph,
> One thing you'll quickly learn to spot is the ST19 variant being used.
> I'm still looking for one with the ST1906 (power reserve at 6):
> View attachment 15548022


So which watch did you buy?

The caseback you showed has 'moonphase' written on it, but in the sugess store they sell watches with that caseback that doesn't sport any moonphase at all on the dial.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Yeah I guess a dispute can go wrong as well. I guess you could have disputed and just ask for a new clasp/bracelet you might have won that. Perhaps...
> 
> It depends I'm not sure how the EU wants to apply this law. The best case scenario would be that the sellers has to input it in digitally and that then the buyer can buy the tax. So no administration costs for the post offices. The customs will then only be there to do what they do now and check if the declaration makes sense and there's no drugs in it etc.
> 
> That wouldn't be so bad. The big problem is the post company that's the middleman and that wants up to 17 euro's just for administration. If they would be able to cut that out it wouldn't be so bad.... But the EU said above 22 treshold will dissapear but they did not say anything else. To me it just isin't feasible to buy a 50 euro watch or a 70 euro watch if you have to pay + 17 euro on taxes.


Combined VAT and import tax could make that 70 Euro watch 17 Euro more expensive. That warehouse in Belgium and 10 days distribution in Europe also doesn't come at zero cost and you will have to pay for that service.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

spacecat said:


> So which watch did you buy?
> 
> The caseback you showed has 'moonphase' written on it, but in the sugess store they sell watches with that caseback that doesn't sport any moonphase at all on the dial.


I was all ready to buy this one, and then 11/11 rolled about, and they switched it to Out of Stock :/









420.0US $ |Sapphire crystal 41mm silver dial blue hand power reserve indicator ST1906 hand winding movement men's mechanical wrist watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





So anyway I got the panda Sugess with gooseneck reg. Not ideal, but I also wanted to try a panda watch anyway.
Just search for "ST1908" on AE. There's one from Aldophedo that looks pretty good too.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> I was all ready to buy this one, and then 11/11 rolled about, and they switched it to Out of Stock :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sugess has more than one Chronograph model. So did you went for this watch?









201.44US $ 51% OFF|SUGESS Chronograph Luminous Schwanenhals Möwe Bewegung Mechanische Männer Uhren Pilot Uhr Echtes Leder Sapphire Reloj Hombre|Mechanische Uhren| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com





If you look there at the caseback photos, you can see that there is "Moonphase" written on the back. which is somewhat odd. the same photo you posted few pages back.

The watch i wanted was also suddenly out of stock (Merkur conqueror) so logically i went just for another Chronograph too. A Green dial seagull '63 variant.

edit to add photo:









Fun part is, that in the sugess official store, they have watches with a true moonphase, but there they show a different caseback.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I was worried about that too, but now many EU countries have reached direct agreement with AliExpress in recent weeks, with two important advantages to buyers: (1) All goods will be delivered to the customer within 10 days of ordering; (2) AliExpress will use a huge processing center in Belgium, from which all order will be distributed to the rest of the EU with no addition fees or bureaucracy. I live in Prague, and the Czech post office announced last week that the Czech republic was the 12th (I think) EU country to sign this agreement, and that it will be up and running well before Christmas.


That is good news ! Where did you get that information though ?

Edit : I just read the follow-up posts, thx.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Somehow my country seems to be the only one from the EU where San Martin and others do not ship to from Belgian warehouse. No idea why.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's a Boderry







watch 10% coupon if anyone's interested!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> I am in Europe, and have ordered around 30 watches from AliExpress over the past year. Never been charged any tax, nor had any import fees. In theory, we are supposed to pay tax on non-EU purchases over 22 euros, but for some reason I have never been charged anything, even for watches that were 300 euros from AliExpress.


Seems like the watch gods are on your side mate! lol


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Sugess has more than one Chronograph model. So did you went for this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So buy 1 of each and switch the casebacks!!!! Easy peasy!!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

nevermind


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Here's a Boderry
> View attachment 15548134
> watch 10% coupon if anyone's interested!


I bought a Boderry on the sale, with coupons etc it went from the current price of $133 (I'm sure they said regular price during sale was $147? THEY FOOLED ME) down to $97.99, which is a really good discount. And the new Cronos subby homage from whatever to $187.25. Those are the actual US dollar charges to my credit card, which are LESS than what it says I paid in the cart??? I guess what shows in the cart is before some of the coupons? I have no understanding, just happy with the prices.
Anyways, the sales seem to be pretty good this year.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> I am not sure if nothing changes for the customers, sellers who are in this logistic scheme of shipping to EU customers, probably have to collect taxes like VAT from you in the moment you buy from them, have provide you with proper bills that list said taxes, etc. etc. That will all add up to higher prices you have to pay. the improved service and customer protection laws just make the taxman happy.
> Some small shops with very niche products might stop shipping to EU at all, because the new bureaucratic red tape and tax collecting is not worth the hassle.


I'm wondering if my Escapement Time watch came via this new EU route. It took exactly 2wks to arrive. All previous AliEx orders have taken at least 4wks or so. Interestingly, this is the first AliEx order I've ever been charged duty on too. Hmmm.

If this is a pattern and duty is suddenly going to be charged on AliEx orders in future, I'll pass. 20% plus 'handling fee' increases the prices way too much. Either I'll select delivery from China and continue waiting on long delivery times or I'll just have to think twice about using AliEx. Time will tell.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I'm wondering if my Escapement Time watch came via this new EU route. It took exactly 2wks to arrive. All previous AliEx orders have taken at least 4wks or so. Interestingly, this is the first AliEx order I've ever been charged duty on too. Hmmm.
> 
> If this is a pattern and duty is suddenly going to be charged on AliEx orders in future, I'll pass. 20% plus 'handling fee' increases the prices way too much. Either I'll select delivery from China and continue waiting on long delivery times or I'll just have to think twice about using AliEx. Time will tell.


I do like it that some watches can be had from warehouses in the EU these are always without tax and come fast. On the other hand you do have a possibility of taxes when ordering from a Chinese warehouse. However I've never been taxed as of yet.

Only once did the post ask me to proof the price of something. It was a headphone by the Bluedio brand. I asked them: Yo can you make me a invoice the customs asked me to provide one. They said 'oh we always put xx$ on the customs slip.' They then sent me a invoice I showed it and the post delivered it.

I only have been taxed in cases were the one sending was honest and put the real value on there. But I havn't seen anyone on aliexpress doing this.

Perhaps the UK was looking towards Trump after Brexit and they wanted to join the financial war against China.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I do like it that some watches can be had from warehouses in the EU these are always without tax and come fast. On the other hand you do have a possibility of taxes when ordering from a Chinese warehouse. However I've never been taxed as of yet.
> 
> Only once did the post ask me to proof the price of something. It was a headphone by the Bluedio brand. I asked them: Yo can you make me a invoice the customs asked me to provide one. They said 'oh we always put xx$ on the customs slip.' They then sent me a invoice I showed it and the post delivered it.
> 
> ...


I'd love watches to be available quickly and from Europe...if only we'd been sensible in the UK and voted to stay in the EU 🙄

I'm hoping AliEx will continue to offer the option of shipping from China in future.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I'd love watches to be available quickly and from Europe...if only we'd been sensible in the UK and voted to stay in the EU ?
> 
> I'm hoping AliEx will continue to offer the option of shipping from China in future.


It's a pain to be outside of the European Union if you like aliexpress. I do doubt that Ali will build a warehouse in the UK just for the UK itself.

What do you mean with shipping from China? I mean mine packages always come from China unless I select a warehouse in Belgium, Spain or something like that.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

New bronze steeldive.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's a couple I have experience with, that are pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Bodery shop looks promising, i'll dig it ? ⌚


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this curious-looking Hazeal Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hazeal is nice looking , with roman dial. I'd like one with all the figures though.
Is the name sounding strange in English ? What is this supposed to remind ?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Anyone know off who on Ali sells quality SS bracelets with a flat end link and milled clasp? I need a new bracelet for my Spinnaker chrono! Thanks, team...


 Rolamy or Carlywet are the usual choice, both good quality, several designs to choose from.



Springy Watch said:


> AliExpress will use a huge processing center in Belgium


 Is this already a thing? Is this why all my orders are going through Liege?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> It's a pain to be outside of the European Union if you like aliexpress. I do doubt that Ali will build a warehouse in the UK just for the UK itself.
> 
> What do you mean with shipping from China? I mean mine packages always come from China unless I select a warehouse in Belgium, Spain or something like that.


Oh, sorry I wasn't very clear  I meant I hope they don't remove the option to have things shipped from China for EU customers.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I am in Europe, and have ordered around 30 watches from AliExpress over the past year. Never been charged any tax, nor had any import fees. In theory, we are supposed to pay tax on non-EU purchases over 22 euros, but for some reason I have never been charged anything, even for watches that were 300 euros from AliExpress.


Enjoy, for this is not our _case_  
I read an interesting article the other day where they explain that shipping fees (even for big companies like Dhl ...) are decreased for the seller and then the buyer pays when receiving the watch (they call this "custom procedures" or something but in the article they say that it never goes to customs, it's just a fee for the buyer, for customs do not them to act|work, hopefully)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> This will change in 2021 the 22 euro threshold will dissapear. EU law or rule.
> 
> I'm afraid we will put 22% tax over like 4 euro thing and then have to pay 17 euro administration costs to the post office lol... bleak day.


Ouch...that could be huge. Even if the EU come up with a deal, there will still be taxes to be paid and incorporated in the final price. And countries not in the EU deal that still bring the threshold to 0 will be stuffed.

I don't like this. It just gives money to the taxman and screws over consumers looking for cheap products.









Changes to VAT treatment of overseas goods sold to customers from 1 January 2021







www.gov.uk




.
''In addition, for sales of goods by overseas sellers, where the goods are already in the UK at the point of sale, we will move the responsibility for accounting for VAT from the overseas seller to the OMP that facilitates the sale.
Overseas sellers will remain responsible for accounting for the VAT on goods already in the UK and sold directly to UK consumers without OMP involvement.''
So even if Ali has a UK warehouse, the taxman will still tax the Chinese seller which will be reflected in the price.

If it gets bad, the UK in particular is gonna be fudged. Import VAT + fees for _everything_ outside of the UK regardless of price...yikes.



leastonh said:


> I'm wondering if my Escapement Time watch came via this new EU route. It took exactly 2wks to arrive. All previous AliEx orders have taken at least 4wks or so. Interestingly, this is the first AliEx order I've ever been charged duty on too. Hmmm.
> 
> If this is a pattern and duty is suddenly going to be charged on AliEx orders in future, I'll pass. 20% plus 'handling fee' increases the prices way too much. Either I'll select delivery from China and continue waiting on long delivery times or I'll just have to think twice about using AliEx. Time will tell.


Same! Exactly 2 weeks, and also £3+£8 in Royal Mail taxes/fees.



kovy71 said:


> New bronze steeldive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks really nice. If only they'd make the lume not so yellow-orange-y. Seen this on the Fifty Fathoms too. It's supposed to look like old lume but the colour is just off.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Now this is practical!









24.0US $ |Russian Speaking Watch Pyccknn for Blind People or The Elderly Talking Wristwatch with Alarm|Lover's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I wonder if one of the buttons gets you a 'Suka Blyat'

Edit: I didn't realise it was for elderly etc, I thought it was just another terrible Ali product. Actually quite wholesome


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Ouch...that could be huge. Even if the EU come up with a deal, there will still be taxes to be paid and incorporated in the final price. And countries not in the EU deal that still bring the threshold to 0 will be stuffed.
> 
> I don't like this. It just gives money to the taxman and screws over consumers looking for cheap products.
> 
> ...


I agree on the lume colour!!

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it just me, or do these like like fakes?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Dear Viper,

You were right, I was wrong, that 007 is a fake. 
When I asked if it would be a Vangeer (since I'd never heard of Vangeer) they came right out and told me no, it would be branded Omega.

Afterwards, I saw what I'd failed to notice before - the second picture clearly shows a full-on Omega dial.
So, thanks for getting in my head. You saved me from ending up with something I wouldn't have wanted. 


Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

fyioska said:


> You mean they'll add the real logo when shipped, like Age Girl? Could be
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Exactly correct. 
"Vangeer" is another placeholder stamp.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Techme said:


> They look super dodgy. The first things I noticed was the deceitful 'Swiss made' and the red 'Seamaster' under the logo. Avoid.


They admitted it's Omega branded fake. Didn't buy it.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Ouch...that could be huge. Even if the EU come up with a deal, there will still be taxes to be paid and incorporated in the final price. And countries not in the EU deal that still bring the threshold to 0 will be stuffed.
> 
> I don't like this. It just gives money to the taxman and screws over consumers looking for cheap products.
> 
> ...


Faced with any kind of charges for AliEx purchases means I'll have to stop buying cheaper things too. Many of my purchases are for items that cost less than £20 and so adding £8 Royal Mail charges onto those will make them even more expensive than the already high prices here in the UK. I'll end up reverting back to the likes of ebay. Better stock up before January!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Phorcydes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Phorcydes Lip"!
That's definitely my new favorite AE brand name.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> Dear Viper,
> 
> You were right, I was wrong, that 007 is a fake.
> When I asked if it would be a Vangeer (since I'd never heard of Vangeer) they came right out and told me no, it would be branded Omega.
> ...


I'm glad I could help you avoid inadvertently buying a fake.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Alright..... But don't laugh at me....
> 
> In green, I never had a Submariner homage. Never was to big on it, but with San Martin quality and the price being okay. I though why not. I think I paid 133 euro's. Which is a really good price for a San Martin. About 120 pounds / 157$
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm laughing at you. 

It's a good story, though, and I feel like that's probably how a lot of watch review channels get started!
Good luck!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Faced with any kind of charges for AliEx purchases means I'll have to stop buying cheaper things too. Many of my purchases are for items that cost less than £20 and so adding £8 Royal Mail charges onto those will make them even more expensive than the already high prices here in the UK. I'll end up reverting back to the likes of ebay. Better stock up before January!


Thing is, almost all cheap stuff on eBay or Amazon UK comes from China (via drop-shipping or whatever). Likewise, even the UK-made stuff that is on the cheaper end uses parts from China. 
I'm not sure what the full effect will be. But worst case scenario is all cheap Made-in-China products (and elsewhere) are gonna get axed, and bargain consumers shafted.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Okay, then...

After TWO different stores advertising the Heimdallr 6309 Turtle in green with green ceramic informed me that they didn't actually have it AFTER I'd ordered it...
And, after the 'Vangeer' NTTD Seamaster I'd been looking at turned out to be an (admitted) fake Omega...

Here are the three I've got on the way...

US $230.48 14%OFF | San Martin New Bronze Tuna 6105 diving watches 200m Water Resistant Shark leather strap men automatic wrist watches for male Men








235.84US $ 12% OFF|San Martin New Bronze Tuna 6105 Diving Watches 200m Water Resistant Shark Leather Strap Men Automatic Wrist Watches For Male Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





US $64.75 63%OFF | Corgeut Brand 41MM mens watch silver case blue dail luminous hands seagull movement automatic mechanical wristwatches men New

US $12.13 38%OFF | Top Brand BIDEN 2020 New Luxury Men Fashion Leisure Sport Quartz Clock Mens Watches Business Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino








US $12.13 38% OFF|Top Brand BIDEN 2020 New Luxury Men Fashion Leisure Sport Quartz Clock Mens Watches Business Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com



























The Biden I thought would be a hoot to get a picture with on Inauguration Day. Will it arrive in time? 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

fyioska said:


> You mean they'll add the real logo when shipped, like Age Girl? Could be
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Please pardon me for being totally naive about this. Is it true that AE watches that show absurd labels in the ads, will actually have the name brand printed on it when you receive the watch? For instance would this watch come with Panerai on it? If so, how would one know?
US $118.00 50%OFF | 44mm Men Automa... Wristwatch
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msBqCkN









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> Please pardon me for being totally naive about this. Is it true that AE watches that show absurd labels in the ads, will actually have the name brand printed on it when you receive the watch? For instance would this watch come with Panerai on it? If so, how would one know?
> US $118.00 50%OFF | 44mm Men Automa... Wristwatch
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msBqCkN
> 
> ...


Basically yes, they'll put the "real" logo on there. Stick to the trusted AE homages instead.

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Thing is, almost all cheap stuff on eBay or Amazon UK comes from China (via drop-shipping or whatever). Likewise, even the UK-made stuff that is on the cheaper end uses parts from China.
> I'm not sure what the full effect will be. But worst case scenario is all cheap Made-in-China products (and elsewhere) are gonna get axed, and bargain consumers shafted.


Yes, that's exactly what worries me.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

fyioska said:


> Basically yes, they'll put the "real" logo on there. Stick to the trusted AE homages instead.
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


Wow! I'm appalled and shocked. I've bought a couple of watches off AE, Corgeut and Pagani, which no one will mistake for a Rolex or Omega. I'm fine with that because IMO it's the same as buying an Invicta sub-mariner.
In fact, I'd probably be afraid to wear a Rolex for fear of getting mugged, LOL.
I noticed that there are never any specs given, like movements, materials, etc.
Thank you for the education!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> Wow! I'm appalled and shocked. I've bought a couple of watches off AE, Corgeut and Pagani, which no one will mistake for a Rolex or Omega. I'm fine with that because IMO it's the same as buying an Invicta sub-mariner.
> In fact, I'd probably be afraid to wear a Rolex for fear of getting mugged, LOL.
> I noticed that there are never any specs given, like movements, materials, etc.
> Thank you for the education!
> ...


No worries dude. It's a minefield, you're good with brands you bought. Totally respected in this forum!

Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm glad I could help you avoid inadvertently buying a fake.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


It's funny, discussion of replica watches are not allowed on WUS. Yet, exchanges like this save more people from buying replicas than anything! I'm glad the moderators allow questions and information about these fakes _in the spirit of keeping people from buying fakes._

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

hanshananigan said:


> It's funny, discussion of replica watches are not allowed on WUS. Yet, exchanges like this save more people from buying replicas than anything! I'm glad the moderators allow questions and information about these fakes _in the spirit of keeping people from buying fakes._
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


The rule is generally a good one to have though. As long as nobody is an ass and starts reporting an honest conversation like the one above, it's good that WUS has a rule that doesn't allow rep talk.

YouTube is also quite strict in their rules, I'm surprised all the big channels risk the 'Fake vs Real Rolex' videos (lots of views, I guess..)

Anyway, glad the guy didn't buy that Seamaster rep! On Ali, I would avoid any unknown name tbh.


----------



## funkadoobiest (Nov 29, 2014)

fyioska said:


> Basically yes, they'll put the "real" logo on there. Stick to the trusted AE homages instead.
> 
> Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


I don't know a ton about its origins, but a relative who has his hands in all kids of business ventures (many seem sketchy to me) pulled out a box of like 30 of these and insisted I take one. Its way too big on my wrist. He tried to tell my that it came off of the Panerai production line with everything BUT the logo...LOL.

It has the odd/generic logo on it as you can see. No idea what to do with it.









Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

funkadoobiest said:


> I don't know a ton about its origins, but a relative who has his hands in all kids of business ventures (many seem sketchy to me) pulled out a box of like 30 of these and insisted I take one. Its way too big on my wrist. He tried to tell my that it came off of the Panerai production line with everything BUT the logo...LOL.
> 
> It has the odd/generic logo on it as you can see. No idea what to do with it.
> 
> ...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

hollywoodphil said:


> Dear Viper,
> 
> You were right, I was wrong, that 007 is a fake.
> When I asked if it would be a Vangeer (since I'd never heard of Vangeer) they came right out and told me no, it would be branded Omega.
> ...


I hate that Ali allows these fakes on their store! They are counterfeits and should never be bought. I'd be embarrassed to have an Omega branded fake watch but that's me.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> Please pardon me for being totally naive about this. Is it true that AE watches that show absurd labels in the ads, will actually have the name brand printed on it when you receive the watch? For instance would this watch come with Panerai on it? If so, how would one know?
> US $118.00 50%OFF | 44mm Men Automatic Mechanical Military Watch Silver Stainless Steel Leather Strap Clock Men's Waterproof Luminous Wristwatch US $118.0 50% OFF|44mm Men Automatic Mechanical Military Watch Silver Stainless Steel Leather Strap Clock Men's Waterproof Luminous Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> ...


Most definitely! I made that mistake once and got my money back and reported them for selling crap..


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I hate that Ali allows these fakes on their store! They are counterfeits and should never be bought. I'd be embarrassed to have an Omega branded fake watch but that's me.


When we come across them we need to report the stores selling them.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> When we come across them we need to report the stores selling them.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Agreed! It's time to take out the trash so to speak! lol


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this curious-looking Hazeal Watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I think I have the movement figured out.

It seems likely what Agelocer calls their in-house A4610, which looks a lot like a decorated and perhaps modified Hangzhou 7200. The A4610 is claimed 28,800vph and 80 hours power reserve. It seems from other posts that the movement is a true moon phase, as well.

Refs: What is this movement (Borman watch on Aliexpress)?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

funkadoobiest said:


> I don't know a ton about its origins, but a relative who has his hands in all kids of business ventures (many seem sketchy to me) pulled out a box of like 30 of these and insisted I take one. Its way too big on my wrist. He tried to tell my that it came off of the Panerai production line with everything BUT the logo...LOL.
> 
> It has the odd/generic logo on it as you can see. No idea what to do with it.
> 
> ...


One 'OF' edition. Gets me every single time.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> When we come across them we need to report the stores selling them.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper





coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Agreed! It's time to take out the trash so to speak! lol


Meh not our circus not our monkeys.

To be honest I think it's unfair youtube channels get closed and bullied because you said a wrong trademark word. They should go after the people selling them. But as long as they sent legal teams to youtube and tell YouTube to take channels down for saying a word while reviewing a homage? If you steal someone's livelihood that easy over one word. While you let the big sharks roam free. I'm not going to be the harpoon boat hunting the sharks.

Also I think the homages we love would be destroyed if it wasnt so hard to win court cases in this world. I do love homages but they are only okay in the eyes of the big fish cause they cannot easily have them outlawed if they could they would.

We should warn each other here, but we should not let stores be closed. And risk aliexpress banning us for being annoying. Let someone else take that bullet those that actually should care but are to busy closing YouTube channels etc.


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

I just spotted this watch which I have never seen before. A bit big perhaps but interesting none the less

￡128.88 43％ Off | AOUKE Men Automatic Watches, Luxury Watch For Men Fashion Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Sapphire Mirror Clock








169.92US $ 41% OFF|AOUKE Men Automatic Watches, Luxury Watch For Men Fashion Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Sapphire Mirror Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Kieranz said:


> I just spotted this watch which I have never seen before. A bit big perhaps but interesting none the less
> 
> ￡128.88 43％ Off | AOUKE Men Automatic Watches, Luxury Watch For Men Fashion Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Sapphire Mirror Clock
> 
> ...


Always hate it when they do not specify which movement.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Kieranz said:


> I just spotted this watch which I have never seen before. A bit big perhaps but interesting none the less
> 
> ￡128.88 43％ Off | AOUKE Men Automatic Watches, Luxury Watch For Men Fashion Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Sapphire Mirror Clock
> 
> ...


All I see is two goofy cartoon eyes at 6 o'clock.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ugggh, looks like Cronos is shipping the subby homage by FedEx. This will seriously bump up my cost. Oh well. They will collect customs AND shipping AND handling AND AND AND.
My last Cronos came by slow boat, never got any customs charged.
On the other hand, its already in Memphis, still a ways to get to me but in North America!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

US reseller of Pagani Design watches forced to change name to *Pagrne Design*, due to lawsuit from Pagani Automobiles. About Us | Pagrne Design









View attachment 15550092


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> US reseller of Pagani Design watches forced to change name to *Pagrne Design*, due to lawsuit from Pagani Automobiles. About Us | Pagrne Design


Not that it's any of my bee's wax... but I did wonder: Why did (PD watches) they use a name like that to begin with?

I've seen a lot of China brands -- clothing, shoes, accessories, etc -- that use a name that "sound Italian."

Ya, OK, I get it. Sigh. They all sound awful, but it is what it is.

But, anyway, why go with a name that's already in business?
And then be humiliated into changing it, eat  in the process, and worst of all,
end up with a name that is practically some unpronounceable  itself?

I will never understand the mindset.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> US reseller of Pagani Design watches forced to change name to *Pagrne Design*, due to lawsuit from Pagani Automobiles. About Us | Pagrne Design
> 
> View attachment 15550092


ROFL:
Contact: [email protected]*pagrne*.design / [email protected]*pagani*.design so...what changed? Do they have the domain registered in their name? Looks like it.
But boy....someone needs a serious slap for this lazy and confusing name. Fk, call it " Paganini " if you must. He's dead already.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> US reseller of Pagani Design watches forced to change name to *Pagrne Design*, due to lawsuit from Pagani Automobiles. About Us | Pagrne Design
> 
> View attachment 15550092


This could mean trouble for everyone who tries to sell their Pagani design on ebay or other internet market places, even if the just sell as a private person and not a business.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

So, should I send in my Pagani to get re-labeled? LOL. In fact, I just ordered one in the 11:11 sale... I wonder what it will look like? I'm in the USA but ordered it from the China warehouse. Perhaps this only applies to items shipped from USA.

I second Paganini, I like his music! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacecat said:


> This could mean trouble for everyone who tries to sell their Pagani design on ebay or other internet market places, even if the just sell as a private person and not a business.


Doubtful. The US distributor seems like it was part of the manufacturer, *Guangzhou Pagani Watch Co. Ltd. *They changed their US website, but have done jack squat about AliExpress, and other business entities. Pagani Automobiles would go broke trying to sue individuals and small sellers.

There is a* Pagrne Designs Official Store* on AliExpress, selling a limited selection of *Pagrne* and *Pagani* models. This may mean the change in branding has resulted in very few production runs with the new name and logo.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Does this mean my Pagani chrono will increase in value? Alright!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Doubtful. The US distributor seems like it was part of the manufacturer, *Guangzhou Pagani Watch Co. Ltd. *They changed their US website, but have done jack squat about AliExpress, and other business entities. Pagani Automobiles would go broke trying to sue individuals and small sellers.
> 
> There is a* Pagrne Designs Official Store* on AliExpress, selling a limited selection of *Pagrne* and *Pagani* models. This may mean the change in branding has resulted in very few production runs with the new name and logo.


I got in trouble with selling Thai red bull t-shirts on ebay. You should know that Red Bull is to 51% a Thai company, but my Thai made products, with RED BULL written in Thai language on it were declared fake on the European market as i had no licence to distribute Red Bull products. Got a nice cease and desist letter and had to pay some chunk of money.

Brand owner actually have to sue others for misuse of their brand names otherwise they could lose the right to it and it can become common use in the eye of the law if the right owner doesn't push for their rights.

There are endless stories of some poor single mothers who bought some branded item, didn't like it (too small; too big, the kid didn't liked the colour etc.) and try to resell it not knowing it was not a genuine product. poor mom got sued and had to pay. that is actually a business model for lawyers to find such sellers on ebay.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Ugggh, looks like Cronos is shipping the subby homage by FedEx. This will seriously bump up my cost. Oh well. They will collect customs AND shipping AND handling AND AND AND.
> My last Cronos came by slow boat, never got any customs charged.
> On the other hand, its already in Memphis, still a ways to get to me but in North America!


Was this an 11.11 purchase? Are you in Canada?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kostasd87 (Jan 2, 2015)

spacecat said:


> I got in trouble with selling Thai red bull t-shirts on ebay. You should know that Red Bull is to 51% a Thai company, but my Thai made products, with RED BULL written in Thai language on it were declared fake on the European market as i had no licence to distribute Red Bull products. Got a nice cease and desist letter and had to pay some chunk of money.
> 
> Brand owner actually have to sue others for misuse of their brand names otherwise they could lose the right to it and it can become common use in the eye of the law if the right owner doesn't push for their rights.
> 
> There are endless stories of some poor single mothers who bought some branded item, didn't like it (too small; too big, the kid didn't liked the colour etc.) and try to resell it not knowing it was not a genuine product. poor mom got sued and had to pay. that is actually a business model for lawyers to find such sellers on ebay.


This is SO messed up. What world are we living in.
*Googles sugess and sighs

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9220 automatic sun/moon watch review. ~30$ on ali


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> US reseller of Pagani Design watches forced to change name to *Pagrne Design*, due to lawsuit from Pagani Automobiles. About Us | Pagrne Design
> View attachment 15550092


I didn't complain, I swear. Definitely not my fault, please don't be mad at me


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any experience with a 62mas case?
Found this one but no reference to width and lug to lug...

US $62.31 7% OFF|62MAS Refit SKX007 Hand Case NH35A/NH36A Retro Diving Watch Custom Accessories|Air Conditioner Parts| - AliExpress


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Gosh! Why on holy God's green earth Pagani has become a Pagrni? Why!? 
Why don't they ask people who use their watch maybe for some community sourced name?
It's so disgusting, on par with Steel Bagelsport and LGXIGE names.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Any experience with a 62mas case?
> Found this one but no reference to width and lug to lug...
> 
> US $62.31 7% OFF|62MAS Refit SKX007 Hand Case NH35A/NH36A Retro Diving Watch Custom Accessories|Air Conditioner Parts| - AliExpress


Have a look on the Heimdallr website for the full dimensions. Someone in this thread recently got one.

I know you didn't ask for diameter, but these are handy to know. The Heimdallr one is actually 42mm. San Martin/Proxima are 40mm and FiftyFour is 38mm.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, just checked Heimdallr's site and there are to versions.
This one seems to be the smaller one, judging by the caseback:

Heimdallr Sharkey 62MAS Homage Dive Watch Seiko NH35A Automatic Movement

Dial Diameter: 29.23 mm

Height: 14.0 mm

Diameter: 41.0 mm

Lug to lug: 50 mm



Techme said:


> Have a look on the Heimdallr website for the full dimensions. Someone in this thread recently got one.
> 
> I know you didn't ask for diameter, but these are handy to know. The Heimdallr one is actually 42mm. San Martin/Proxima are 40mm and FiftyFour is 38mm.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> US reseller of Pagani Design watches forced to change name to *Pagrne Design*, due to lawsuit from Pagani Automobiles. About Us | Pagrne Design
> 
> View attachment 15550142
> 
> View attachment 15550092


So all Pagani watches will be called *Pagrne Design* from now on?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Thanks, just checked Heimdallr's site and there are to versions.
> This one seems to be the smaller one, judging by the caseback:
> 
> Heimdallr Sharkey 62MAS Homage Dive Watch Seiko NH35A Automatic Movement
> ...


Be careful with your dial selection. I have an LTM 62mas, which is the same as an SM and Proxima. The dial is not the usual 28.5mm like many mods.

Having a large dial size means the watch actually feels the same size as my MM200 which is 44mm and Seiko case wizardry.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> So all Pagani watches will be called *Pagrne Design* from now on?


As far as I can tell, they lost their "Pagani Design" trademark. I think "Pagrne" might have been closer to their Chinese name, but it was not a name that appealed to Western buyers. At least they still have "Benyar".

It will probably take a while to sell out their stock of "Pagani Design" branded models, and they don't seem under a great deal of pressure to complete the name change.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Gosh! Why on holy God's green earth Pagani has become a Pagrni? Why!?
> Why don't they ask people who use their watch maybe for some community sourced name?
> It's so disgusting, on par with Steel Bagelsport and LGXIGE names.


I agree! Do the Chinese even have the concept of a marketing department. It's not evident!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

Rip Pagani.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Not that it's any of my bee's wax... but I did wonder: Why did (PD watches) they use a name like that to begin with?
> 
> I've seen a lot of China brands -- clothing, shoes, accessories, etc -- that use a name that "sound Italian."
> 
> ...


To be honest I think it was the best name so far for low-tier watches (30-100 euros). The first pagani design, was full of minor QA issues, but things got a lot better with the ultimate price vs quality model currently available in my eyes, the submariner homage (NH35, ceramic bezel, 10bar water resistance, good enough ss bracelet, etc.).

And the name, when you are used to names like Feice (for much more expensive watches) or DOM or DIDUN, having a Pagani Design was something great! Steeldive did really well also.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pagani Design still a nice value watch !


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> To be honest I think it was the best name so far for low-tier watches (30-100 euros).
> 
> And the name, when you are used to names like Feice (for much more expensive watches) or DOM or DIDUN, having a Pagani Design was something great! Steeldive did really well also.


Which is why it's such a shame they had to be cut down so ignominiously.


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

I suppose i'm in the minority here, but I really don't like Pagani Design name... is like having a watch with Ferrari or Porsche printed on the dial, like a toy watch


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

How much time has it taken you to see money back in your credit card after a dispute?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I got in trouble with selling Thai red bull t-shirts on ebay. You should know that Red Bull is to 51% a Thai company, but my Thai made products, with RED BULL written in Thai language on it were declared fake on the European market as i had no licence to distribute Red Bull products. Got a nice cease and desist letter and had to pay some chunk of money.
> 
> Brand owner actually have to sue others for misuse of their brand names otherwise they could lose the right to it and it can become common use in the eye of the law if the right owner doesn't push for their rights.
> 
> There are endless stories of some poor single mothers who bought some branded item, didn't like it (too small; too big, the kid didn't liked the colour etc.) and try to resell it not knowing it was not a genuine product. poor mom got sued and had to pay. that is actually a business model for lawyers to find such sellers on ebay.


Just a crapton.... I mean when just normale people do this and they sell only in quantities of 1, you shouldn't sue them. Alright if a person is selling 500 of them, okay I understand... But 1.... How do these lawyers sleep at night?

I guess it's the reason why I quit working in the legal world and am studying to be a theologian now. I'm way to tired of all this stuff and these stories. It's ridiculous.... I know examples should be set, but you could just leave them off with a warning if it's just one person doing it once. What happened to warnings and being civil....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> How much time has it taken you to see money back in your credit card after a dispute?


Never paid with credit card, but I believe it also ties in to your aliexpress member rank, but I'm not sure. If your platinum or diamond it should be really fast I think. But don't take my word for it.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Never paid with credit card, but I believe it also ties in to your aliexpress member rank, but I'm not sure. If your platinum or diamond it should be really fast I think. But don't take my word for it.


I am platinum to be honest. I had connected a pre-paid card to my Alipay account a few years ago and I have received refunds there as well. But in the past it was for very low amounts and I just saw that they were there after lots of time.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Doubtful. The US distributor seems like it was part of the manufacturer, *Guangzhou Pagani Watch Co. Ltd. *They changed their US website, but have done jack squat about AliExpress, and other business entities. Pagani Automobiles would go broke trying to sue individuals and small sellers.
> 
> There is a* Pagrne Designs Official Store* on AliExpress, selling a limited selection of *Pagrne* and *Pagani* models. This may mean the change in branding has resulted in very few production runs with the new name and logo.


Now that I browsed the website and looked more closely, when looking at the new logo on the dials, you could easily mispell it as PAGANE, the R is almost A looking.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> I am platinum to be honest. I had connected a pre-paid card to my Alipay account a few years ago and I have received refunds there as well. But in the past it was for very low amounts and I just saw that they were there after lots of time.


Aah I see. I use something that's Dutch it's called IDEAL. It's actually really nice. I click on a link that redirects to my bank. I put in my account number and pass number. Then I get a color code, I scan that color code on my screen it's like a QR code. I scan that, I get a number and I fill in the number, at that point I have paid.

I really like the system it's pretty much instant. And I believe I do get my money back really fast with disputes and cancels. Always within a few days.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

crAss said:


> How much time has it taken you to see money back in your credit card after a dispute?


Quickest was like 2-3 days, longest up to a month.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Did someone here, ordered the San Martin Pepsi Ceramic GMT? It’s quite pricey, but very beautiful 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Did someone here, ordered the San Martin Pepsi Ceramic GMT? It's quite pricey, but very beautiful
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not that I know off. A lot of people found it to much money for a Chinese microbrand. So I don't know if there's actually someone that did buy it.

The chronos version is a bit cheaper: US $373.86 33% OFF|Cronos Gmt Automatische Mannen Horloge Bidirectionele Bezel Sapphire 20 Atm Jubileum Armband BGW 9 Lum|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> Was this an 11.11 purchase? Are you in Canada?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, and yes.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> US reseller of Pagani Design watches forced to change name to *Pagrne Design*, due to lawsuit from Pagani Automobiles. About Us | Pagrne Design
> 
> View attachment 15550142
> 
> View attachment 15550092


Yeah, Pagrne is a way better name anyways.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok, not a steeldive or san martin, but it is an homage, of the Explorer I.
The Tisell, picture attached.
Bought it in February of this year, it arrived at our place in Florida about 3 hours after we left and started driving back to Canada in March.
Got it today by other means. Just sized it, here is a pic on my 6 3/4 inch wrist.
Clasp is hard to open, will use some oil, but the glide lock portion works perfectly smooth.
QC looks pretty good. Lume ok, not spectacular, love the larger crown and it is very easy to manipulate, Miyota high-beat movement, don't know accuracy yet.

Worth the wait!!!!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Tbh..good riddance on Pagani. It’s so obviously a trademarked name in the West, they should’ve stayed in China with it or rebranded earlier.

The more the Chinese get slaps on their wrists and clean up their practices, the better imo. If this is a small step towards Chinese watches using less copyrighted names and rep parts, then that’s a win.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

waouh this tisell looks very nice


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Tbh..good riddance on Pagani. It's so obviously a trademarked name in the West, they should've stayed in China with it or rebranded earlier.
> 
> The more the Chinese get slaps on their wrists and clean up their practices, the better imo. If this is a small step towards Chinese watches using less copyrighted names and rep parts, then that's a win.


I wish those mushroom brands were spending like 5 minutes of their time consulting a native English-speaking person how does this new-born brand sounds. 
As per regarding using rep parts I am totally ok with that in homages (sticking as close to the original as it can be is the point here, right?) as long as they are a) using other brand's name b) insert decent movement.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

alex_oz said:


> I wish those mushroom brands were spending like 5 minutes of their time consulting a native English-speaking person how does this new-born brand sounds.
> (...)


Even more astonishing as there are lots of (almost native) English-speaking people just around the corner in Hongkong (up to now).
And all those Mikes and Steves and Judys trying to chat with us...😉
But it seems those brand names were defined by the bosses of the Communistic Party - and as we all know, no matter they are always right


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> I wish those mushroom brands were spending like 5 minutes of their time consulting a native English-speaking person how does this new-born brand sounds.
> As per regarding using rep parts I am totally ok with that in homages (sticking as close to the original as it can be is the point here, right?) as long as they are a) using other brand's name b) insert decent movement.


I think this is very hard, a lot of names are already taken. I mean I had a damn hard time naming my pokemons when I was younger. I couldn't get further then standard names or some song references or my favorite tv show characters. If you had to make a new micro brand in watches what would you name it?

As for Pagani design stealing a name I think that is misinformed:


































You know I'm just going to stop here.... It's almost impossible to come up with a original brand name. I'm not saying it cannot be done but it's hard.

I know a German maker of soft drinks they just went with Fritz-Kola. Fritz being a German name and kola being a play on cola. They were not sued for this and used a photo of the two of them as the brand label. Branding isin't that easy I think. I think it shouldn't be a problem......

As in Italy there's Ferrari the cars and Ferrari the kitchen appliances brand. It's a bit sad to give all the blame to Pagani Design while this taking of branding happens a lot more....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

GHK said:


> Even more astonishing as there are lots of (almost native) English-speaking people just around the corner in Hongkong (up to now).
> And all those Mikes and Steves and Judys trying to chat with us...?
> But it seems those brand names were defined by the bosses of the Communistic Party - and as we all know, no matter they are always right


I think this is done to bring some sort of familiarity. Or just because they're name would be to hard for us to understand.
You can laugh at them for it, and I do not want to get political....
But in my country there's proof that when someone is sending in a job application some companies prefer to invite a: Steven, Kevin, Mark, John over a Murrat, Ali, Achmed or Mert. In a way you can laugh at this practice, but I think it makes a lot of sense to change the names to something more familiar to the customers.

Also they make nice watches and offer good service most of the time. Though having said that I'm a bit of a China nerd, I want to go there once in my life and if covid-19 wouldn't have hit us I would actually be learning the language now in a school in my country. I like Asia, and let's please respect them for who they are. Yes there are crooks in China, but does that mean the West does not have any: Nixons, Dalton Gangs, Charles Mansons, Al Capone's, and such... *Oh wait....*


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the info, didn't know this wore big for it's size...



Techme said:


> Be careful with your dial selection. I have an LTM 62mas, which is the same as an SM and Proxima. The dial is not the usual 28.5mm like many mods.
> 
> Having a large dial size means the watch actually feels the same size as my MM200 which is 44mm and Seiko case wizardry.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Speaking of pagani design: I ordered a watch but it's in the processing phase still. there's like 16 hours left. I did already extend it by a day yesterday. I asked them if they would make it. They ignored it. I'm not sure maybe they ship when the processing time is low? 

I cannot reach them I offered to extend it, but they just ignore it. I don't want the watch to be canceled cause they don't ship it, because I got some nice coupons on it.... Anyone has any experience with this? I have ordered a damn lot and never have I seen that they couldn't process my order.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the info, didn't know this wore big for it's size...


Not too much bigger, but the large dial and thin bezel combo, plus blocky lugs add a mm.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Wow, got my Crono Water Ghost ordered on Nov. 11, with the PT5000 movement. A lovely watch. Not looking forward to the FedEx surcharges that will come in my mailbox in a few days, but love the speed of delivery.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Wow, got my Crono Water Ghost ordered on Nov. 11, with the PT5000 movement. A lovely watch. Not looking forward to the FedEx surcharges that will come in my mailbox in a few days, but love the speed of delivery.
> View attachment 15552067


That is very fast for an AliExpress purchase. Today I received a YEMA I ordered on November 6. So, your Cronos traveled farther faster than my YEMA. Impressive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Speaking of pagani design: I ordered a watch but it's in the processing phase still. there's like 16 hours left. I did already extend it by a day yesterday. I asked them if they would make it. They ignored it. I'm not sure maybe they ship when the processing time is low?
> 
> I cannot reach them I offered to extend it, but they just ignore it. I don't want the watch to be canceled cause they don't ship it, because I got some nice coupons on it.... Anyone has any experience with this? I have ordered a damn lot and never have I seen that they couldn't process my order.


All items I have gotten from them during sales ship out just before the time expires. In this sale I bough an ss bracelet, again the same situation. It was sent today.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

crAss said:


> How much time has it taken you to see money back in your credit card after a dispute?


I got mine back in two days!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Tbh..good riddance on Pagani. It's so obviously a trademarked name in the West, they should've stayed in China with it or rebranded earlier.
> 
> The more the Chinese get slaps on their wrists and clean up their practices, the better imo. If this is a small step towards Chinese watches using less copyrighted names and rep parts, then that's a win.


I think the important part is that they actually followed through with the order to cease using the name Pagani! Most wouldn't even care as its hard to enforce the law in China.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> Wow, got my Crono Water Ghost ordered on Nov. 11, with the PT5000 movement. A lovely watch. Not looking forward to the FedEx surcharges that will come in my mailbox in a few days, but love the speed of delivery.
> View attachment 15552067


The PT-5000 is a great movement! I have one in my San Martin and it runs around +1.5-2.0 per day!


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

My first Ali watch, super impressed with it so far!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

So I'm sad. For my dads bday I ordered a pagani design Daytona homage. 

I was very fast to buy one during the sale at the Czech warehouse. They had 7 in stock still when I bought. Now they tell me it's out of stock and I need to chose other color. I know my dad loves blue so I got him blue. 

It should have been here by tomorrow or day after. Now I have nothing and all he can offer me is: change color of watch or chose other model.

At first I had bought my dad the pagani 007 and let him wear one of my other automatic to see how he would like one. But he doesn't like automatics. 

So he just made a fake tracking number.... so the order wont be closed. I'll get the blue one from china now but it will fake 3-4 weeks my dad has his bday on the 23th. I'll tell him his gift will come later then.....

I'm cursed always when I buy presents for someone else something goes wrong on aliexpress. I'm not sure what I should do. Seller has told me to remind him to ship it but I'm not pleased. 

He promised me czech shipping when I ordered as there were 7 in stock...

What would you do? I think he will get 1 or 2 star review like this.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> So I'm sad. For my dads bday I ordered a pagani design Daytona homage.
> 
> I was very fast to buy one during the sale at the Czech warehouse. They had 7 in stock still when I bought. Now they tell me it's out of stock and I need to chose other color. I know my dad loves blue so I got him blue.
> 
> ...


If it is ever something where time is an important factor, don't use AE.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

scrumpypaul said:


> If it is ever something where time is an important factor, don't use AE.


I do agree with you but that is when you do not take in consideration the European warehouses. Those will actualy deliver within 7 days. 11+7 = 18 which leaves a margin of 5 days to get to 23. 
Usually it takes 2-3 days for them to proces the order maybe 4. Then you have one day extra that the post can be delayed. Of course when it comes the 24th, 25h, or 26th it won't be a problem.

However the seller did first: not tell me it wasn't in stock. I had to ask him why he wasn't shipping it and if I had to extend the period, then he ignored me. Then told me it's not in stock..... And now tells me he'll ship it tomorrow from China.

And I would go as far as to say that if you use more expensive options like DHL shipping you'll get it really fast, but you'll get taxed for sure. I had bough a watch I could get free DHL express shipping 7 - 10 days, but I passed up on it.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Your experience isn't by any means uncommon though. If I HAD to get a product from China and it HAD to be with me by a particular date I wouldn't feel comfortable even with a months notice. I'd probably look elsewhere.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

My view for shopping on AE is that you buy and forget. Then whenever you stuff arrives it's a surprise. I've had things arrive in weeks and some arrive in months. The randomness is what makes it fun. As mentioned above, never buy on AE if you want certainty of delivery times.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Tanz99 said:


> My view for shopping on AE is that you buy and forget. Then whenever you stuff arrives it's a surprise. I've had things arrive in weeks and some arrive in months. The randomness is what makes it fun. As mentioned above, never buy on AE if you want certainty of delivery times.


I couldn't agree more. Sometimes it feels like Christmas


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> So I'm sad. For my dads bday I ordered a pagani design Daytona homage.
> 
> What would you do? I think he will get 1 or 2 star review like this.


Have you checked the Parnis Dayton ? I have one and really love it, maybe you can find one with express delivery ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Have you checked the Parnis Dayton ? I have one and really love it, maybe you can find one with express delivery ?


Naah it's okay he'll get his gift later. He doesn't mind as much, I'm just sad that I've been promised something that hasn't been delivered. I'm not one to complain if a package comes 7 days later.

My complaint is: I did order on time when there was stock. Then they don't let me know anything at all, I ask them if I need to extend the processing period, they still ignore me. Then they tell me it's out of stock.

Maybe I'm spoiled but most stores actually tell me something went wrong with the system and they are sorry but they do not have the product. That's professionalism, maybe Pagani Design store is very busy after the sale and all, but still... I just had expected a bit more service.

I'm just dissapointed and saddened by they're low standard of service. I have had other aliexpress stores that have been really really helpful and understanding.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> That is very fast for an AliExpress purchase. Today I received a YEMA I ordered on November 6. So, your Cronos traveled farther faster than my YEMA. Impressive!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I suspect a touch cheaper!  Really, pretty amazing shipping from China to Canada, I would say many things I have ordered from the U.S. have been slower.
So, a quick update on accuracy of movements and shipments, the Tisell Explorer homage with the Miyota 9 series highbeat measured at +2 seconds a day, the Cronos with the PT5000 came in at +1.8 seconds a day.
STILL waiting for my vintage San Martin diver, from October 26 (the Aliexpress shipping update seems to indicate it has been in the air for almost 3 weeks), and my Boderry from 11.11.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> really love it, maybe you can find one with express delivery ?


you have many resellers in france for parnis


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> What would you do? I think he will get 1 or 2 star review like this.


Nothing. Don't rate them bad because they run out of stock on 1111, specially when they had just 7 in stock. Who ever sold you that isn't really in full control of that stock and had seen that 7 watches waiting on the shelves.
Never expect to be really in that warehouse, but still be send from China and just channeled trough that warehouse to make sure you don't have to pay import tax. Its a nice service they offer. sometimes shipping takes longer, don't get angry over it.

I am sure your dad will also not give you a bad rating for not planning well ahead and rely on the service of someone else.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Another thing that I haven't come across in watches -yet- but with other goods is that they appear in amazon through chinese sellers being dispatched from China. Most of these purchases are covered by amazon's protection that you will not have to pay any customs duties - if you pay you are reimbursed. I hope to see more watches that way with Ali prices.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Nothing. Don't rate them bad because they run out of stock on 1111, specially when they had just 7 in stock. Who ever sold you that isn't really in full control of that stock and had seen that 7 watches waiting on the shelves.
> Never expect to be really in that warehouse, but still be send from China and just channeled trough that warehouse to make sure you don't have to pay import tax. Its a nice service they offer. sometimes shipping takes longer, don't get angry over it.
> 
> I am sure your dad will also not give you a bad rating for not planning well ahead and rely on the service of someone else.


Thanks for your message, I do think your right. I should just tell him I'm dissatisfied but I shouldn't give him a bad review that can affect his livelihood. Thanks for chiming in.

I will tell him however that I am not happy, and that I would normally give him a 1 star review for service, but that this time he gets the benefit of the doubt. I think that will appease my petty anger/frustration and at the same time not harm his livelihood.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> Another thing that I haven't come across in watches -yet- but with other goods is that they appear in amazon through chinese sellers being dispatched from China. Most of these purchases are covered by amazon's protection that you will not have to pay any customs duties - if you pay you are reimbursed. I hope to see more watches that way with Ali prices.


Woah that's interesting.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

New watches with great brand names! Why not buy a "treasure boat"?
















Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Long time lurker of this particular thread and with the help of many from here hopefully have two watches waiting for me at the post office. 

I thought I was lucky when the AliExpress tracking said it had passed customs at Heathrow but two handling fees later from my postman put paid to that! 

These will be my first forays into watches aside from stuff that was purchased for me when younger. Can’t wait! 

Thanks again for everyone’s input as it helped put massively with the build up to 11-11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thulahn (Sep 7, 2019)

I'm so chuffed. This is my steeldive SD1940S NH35. My first ever AliExpress purchase.

It's got sapphire crystal, 200m WR, NH35 Seiko automatic movement, bronze casement all for £88









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> New watches with great brand names! Why not buy a "treasure boat"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh dear 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

kovy71 said:


> New watches with great brand names! Why not buy a "treasure boat"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Treasure boat, now that's a brandname.... I love it.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

This has happened to me once but my old man understood and when it arrived he was happy with his watch!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This has happened to me once but my old man understood and when it arrived he was happy with his watch!


Yeah mine is sick into a depression atm so he doesn't even care that much. The problem is, would have been nice if I was able to give him something nice, but now he'll get it later no big deal.

Just annoyed that the store didn't let me know it was out of stock but let me wait 6 days. If he had let me know, it would have been a few days less wait. But I guess lately everything is going wrong for me. There's even a package I ordered that's lost... Need to phonecall for t hat.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Naah it's okay he'll get his gift later. He doesn't mind as much, I'm just sad that I've been promised something that hasn't been delivered. I'm not one to complain if a package comes 7 days later.
> 
> My complaint is: I did order on time when there was stock. Then they don't let me know anything at all, I ask them if I need to extend the processing period, they still ignore me. Then they tell me it's out of stock.
> 
> ...


I had a similar experience with the San Martin store. I purchased on 11/12 and estated delivery was 2 weeks or so (est by Ali?). I got a note yesterday that they are backed up due to the big sale and still have to make the watch. They'll get it to me within 90 days. I'm disappointed, but I expected it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> I had a similar experience with the San Martin store. I purchased on 11/12 and estated delivery was 2 weeks or so (est by Ali?). I got a note yesterday that they are backed up due to the big sale and still have to make the watch. They'll get it to me within 90 days. I'm disappointed, but I expected it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Damn that sucks I got this message from them:


> Dear friend, Thank you very much for ordering our watch. Because we have a lot of orders. The delivery is completed according to the payment time of the order. We need some time to assemble and check the watch, Ensure that every customer can receive a perfect watch. Please wait patiently. Thank you very much for your support and understanding. Best Regards


No where it states 90 days but I wouldn't be surprised if it would take long.... In your case 90 days sounds quite sad.

May I ask what you ordered?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I got the same message from San Martin store, but, according to Ali tracking, the watch has been shipped. Of course Ali tracking is notorious for showing an item stuck in the airport for a month, LOL.
I bought an "abalone bronze diver" which is a turtle homage and a strap.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> I got the same message from San Martin store, but, according to Ali tracking, the watch has been shipped. Of course Ali tracking is notorious for showing an item stuck in the airport for a month, LOL.
> I bought an "abalone bronze diver" which is a turtle homage and a strap.
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice turtle! I was thinking of getting that one, but in the end I have a bronze watch already and did not know if another bronze would be my thing. I think with my skin undertone stainless steel looks better but not sure.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> I had a similar experience with the San Martin store. I purchased on 11/12 and estated delivery was 2 weeks or so (est by Ali?). I got a note yesterday that they are backed up due to the big sale and still have to make the watch. They'll get it to me within 90 days. I'm disappointed, but I expected it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Maybe you are lucky and get it for free eventually. At day 91 Ali returns the full amount to you and since San Martin sold watches that are not even yet made, it is not in the least way unethical to do that.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Have you come across any NATO straps with rosegold buckles, apart from Mr. NENG ones?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> Maybe you are lucky and get it for free eventually. At day 91 Ali returns the full amount to you and since San Martin sold watches that are not even yet made, it is not in the least way unethical to do that.


At day 91 I get another 5 day extension, courtesy of Aliexpress. Refund after that.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

for anyone interested in a bronze Sub homage...this one just arrived yesterday and I must say, 1st impressions are really good!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Escapement Time Flieger Chrono arrived a couple of days ago. It took a mere two weeks to get to California. Quite happy with that. I'm also really impressed with this watch. Finish is superb and surprisingly so is the lume. Overall, one of my better watch purchases for 2020.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

You won't sleep well now ;=)
Btw is this as bright at the end of the night ? I wondered how it behaves with time.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Damn that sucks I got this message from them:
> 
> No where it states 90 days but I wouldn't be surprised if it would take long.... In your case 90 days sounds quite sad.
> 
> May I ask what you ordered?


Yes, that was the same notice. The 90-day thing was mentioned elsewhere, I think boilerplate on the order page, so perhaps it was standard statement from Ali.

I got a shipping notification today, but the postal # doesn't register in the AliEx or 7track systems (yet). Might be a fake placeholder shipping number. I've heard that some stores do that

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Damn that sucks I got this message from them:
> 
> No where it states 90 days but I wouldn't be surprised if it would take long.... In your case 90 days sounds quite sad.
> 
> May I ask what you ordered?


I got that same word for word message from them when their Datejust came out in july. "We need some time to assemble and check the watch, Ensure that every customer can receive a perfect watch". Nowhere was it stated the watch hadn't even been assembled yet. I had to wait a few weeks and didn't receive a "perfect" watch but that's another story. Not very impressed with San Martin tbh.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> Yes, that was the same notice. The 90-day thing was mentioned elsewhere, I think boilerplate on the order page, so perhaps it was standard statement from Ali.
> 
> I got a shipping notification today, but the postal # doesn't register in the AliEx or 7track systems (yet). Might be a fake placeholder shipping number. I've heard that some stores do that
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Yes Pagani Design just gave me a fake shipping code so they order wouldn't expire. So some do that....



Rista said:


> I got that same word for word message from them when their Datejust came out in july. "We need some time to assemble and check the watch, Ensure that every customer can receive a perfect watch". Nowhere was it stated the watch hadn't even been assembled yet. I had to wait a few weeks and didn't receive a "perfect" watch but that's another story. Not very impressed with San Martin tbh.


Damn I'm not impressed with that either. They sent out my Submariner really fast, it's on it's way. Well if it's crap they'll get hell from me. For that price I expect a good watch. I'm still sad they cannot just switch the leather strap for a rubber. I did order leather per accident but wanted rubber. But you know how it is with those sales you wanna be quick and such.

Aah well I'll take the leather then.... Also still waiting for Heimdallr to ship to me, they are quite slow, but with Heimdallr I've had great service so far. They made some mistakes but they're good at setting them right.

At least on the facebook page they are really nice towards me.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

scrumpypaul said:


> If it is ever something where time is an important factor, don't use AE.


This above all else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Naah it's okay he'll get his gift later. He doesn't mind as much, I'm just sad that I've been promised something that hasn't been delivered. I'm not one to complain if a package comes 7 days later.
> 
> My complaint is: I did order on time when there was stock. Then they don't let me know anything at all, I ask them if I need to extend the processing period, they still ignore me. Then they tell me it's out of stock.
> 
> ...


I see you wrote you are disappointed and saddened, but you did not write "surprised." Never underestimate Ali's ability to lower the standard of customer service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Hi guys, do you know any other way to contact a seller on Aliex, then the chat thingy? My 11.11. order (a mobile phone) got cancelled due "account security reasons". I want to know why, but my messages in the chat are not read by the seller. It seems, they are ignoring me, as I've tried to contact them for four days.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

HunCame said:


> Hi guys, do you know any other way to contact a seller on Aliex, then the chat thingy? My 11.11. order (a mobile phone) got cancelled due "account security reasons". I want to know why, but my messages in the chat are not read by the seller. It seems, they are ignoring me, as I've tried to contact them for four days.


I think you need to contact Aliexpress itself? But I'm not sure how to do that...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> I had a similar experience with the San Martin store. I purchased on 11/12 and estated delivery was 2 weeks or so (est by Ali?). I got a note yesterday that they are backed up due to the big sale and still have to make the watch. They'll get it to me within 90 days. I'm disappointed, but I expected it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


At least they are honoring the sale and getting it to you at the discounted price. Most sellers would have canceled the order.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Every time I see this watch, I touch my head carefully, especially under the hair, to see if I need another hole. And sho nuf ! Yup. I do.



Tsarli said:


> Escapement Time Flieger Chrono.. Finish is superb and surprisingly so is the lume. Overall, one of my better watch purchases for 2020.
> 
> View attachment 15553126


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice to see the dropshippers bringing in more stuff

L.Eternity hasn't been sighted in quite some time.








299.97US $ 50% OFF|38mm Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Japan Miyota 9015 Movement Simple 316l Stainless Steel Crocodile Sapphire Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




























Case Diameter: 38mm
Case Thickness: 8.5mm
Band Width: 20mm
Case material: 316L stainless steel
Mirror: Sapphire crystal
Crown: Put out crown
Band material:crocodile
Movement: Japan MIYOTA 9015 Automatic mechanical movement
Movement characteristics: 3 hands / calendar, frequency 28,800 times per hour (3Hz), 24 stones, 41 hours of energy storage.
Waterproof level: 30 meters waterproof
Warranty period: three years free warranty

Though this would look much better if they cut out all of the English text.








167.97US $ 58% OFF|Luxury Sports Men's Mechanical Watch Bronze NH35 Automatic Wristwatch Men 200M Diver Watch CuSn8 Luminous Sapphire Crystal Clock|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HunCame said:


> Hi guys, do you know any other way to contact a seller on Aliex, then the chat thingy? My 11.11. order (a mobile phone) got cancelled due "account security reasons". I want to know why, but my messages in the chat are not read by the seller. It seems, they are ignoring me, as I've tried to contact them for four days.


If your sale got cancelled for 'security reasons' then that would be by AliExpress. The seller won't reply now because that would be a waste of their time.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Pagani design said: Rest asured we will ship your watch tomorrow please remind me. 

I do remind him, he tells me 'change color or refund.' .........

This is getting really painful.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

no luck


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> no luck


Now he said he will ship tomorrow and I should rest assured.... 
Heimdallr also still has to ship the watch out, I'm worried... Very worried. 
All will come crashing down haha.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Now he said he will ship tomorrow and I should rest assured....
> Heimdallr also still has to ship the watch out, I'm worried... Very worried.
> All will come crashing down haha.


Don't worry. Two of my watches from 11/11 only just shipped last night. Some of the sellers are small companies and have been very busy with order.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Naah it's okay he'll get his gift later. He doesn't mind as much, I'm just sad that I've been promised something that hasn't been delivered. I'm not one to complain if a package comes 7 days later.
> 
> My complaint is: I did order on time when there was stock. Then they don't let me know anything at all, I ask them if I need to extend the processing period, they still ignore me. Then they tell me it's out of stock.
> 
> ...


When you buy an item supposed to be available, I believe it's fair to expect that the item is indeed available, no spoil here, it's just business 101 I think.



jhdscript said:


> you have many resellers in france for parnis


For sure, but what is the proce of these watches compared to Chinese sellers' ones ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

The 1st one looks cool imo . Custom made was fun to read

The 2d one to me looks like a kind of mixture between Asia and other cultures ... Chinese language and character, green colors.
The dragon looks good too, maybe the english text is a translation of their moto (?)

Is there different bronze qualities ? This one looks a bit red.

"Warranty period: three years free warranty " Can we believe this ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Update on my san Martin blue turtle its on the way. Stainless steel version.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Franc resellers take 25% more than chinese dealers


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Yeah mine is sick into a depression atm so he doesn't even care that much. The problem is, would have been nice if I was able to give him something nice, but now he'll get it later no big deal.
> 
> Just annoyed that the store didn't let me know it was out of stock but let me wait 6 days. If he had let me know, it would have been a few days less wait. But I guess lately everything is going wrong for me. There's even a package I ordered that's lost... Need to phonecall for t hat.


I had a package lost not long ago it was an expensive synthesizer and just vanished! Then I get an email 4 weeks later saying it's out for delivery! I couldn't believe that it just turned up.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I had a package lost not long ago it was an expensive synthesizer and just vanished! Then I get an email 4 weeks later saying it's out for delivery! I couldn't believe that it just turned up.


That's awesome! Those are the stories we all like. Perhaps it got forgotten then someone found it and wondered what was suposed to happen with the package and boom...

Awsome.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> The 1st one looks cool imo . Custom made was fun to read
> 
> ...


Some watches that are sold as bronze are actually brass and will age differently. I don't know the difference, but I've seen it discussed here.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Don't worry. Two of my watches from 11/11 only just shipped last night. Some of the sellers are small companies and have been very busy with order.


Yes I understand, but I had ordered Czech stock, he told me change color or refund. I asked 'can you sent blue from China?' 'Yes I will tomorrow remind me.' I remind him, he says 'change color or refund.' I tell him 'you said you would ship today from China' He said 'Yes I will rest asured.'

So I'm afraid when I remind him, we'll get the exact same problem. It's not the waiting I mind, it's the promise that he will ship when I remind him, and that when I do so, he goes back to: 'change color or refund.'


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Paganizonda51 said:


> When you buy an item supposed to be available, I believe it's fair to expect that the item is indeed available, no spoil here, it's just business 101 I think.


Exactly this.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Some watches that are sold as bronze are actually brass and will age differently. I don't know the difference, but I've seen it discussed here.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I have brass and bronze watches and they do look quite different. Just taken a couple of quick pics to show the difference. The watches are a similar age and have had similar wrist time. On the left is a CUSN8 bronze case, brass on the right.

















Bronze is a much richer colour with lots of red. The brass starts more yellow and is beginning to show some hints of green.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Bronze color variant is incredible


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

My 11.11. purchase from the Aliexpress Tourbillon Watch Store is still in the "waiting to be shipped" status. Hmmm. Last time I bought from them it took just one week till the watch arrived.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

jhdscript said:


> Bronze color variant is incredible


I much prefer the look of bronze after owning both. The colour and patina is so much nicer to look at.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I much prefer the look of bronze after owning both. The colour and patina is so much nicer to look at.


for sure i love the patina on my *Glycine Combat Sub*

*


  




*


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> My 11.11. purchase from the Aliexpress Tourbillon Watch Store is still in the "waiting to be shipped" status. Hmmm. Last time I bought from them it took just one week till the watch arrived.


Mine have all shipped (mostly straps from different sellers) and are showing a mixture of 'outbound in sorting centre', 'received by line-haul' or 'hand over to airline'. I'm no wiser either


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

jhdscript said:


> for sure i love the patina on my *Glycine Combat Sub*
> 
> *
> View attachment 15554702
> *


Nice. The patina on yours is a lot more even than mine and is that a patch of green on the lug just above the crown? I'd love to see that appear eventually. Great looking watch too!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

To bad I have a cool skin undertone, I can rock bronze but it doesn't look that good. On the other hand I would like another bronze watch I have 1 now, but stainless steel feels more sturdy.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

My Cadisen, from Czech Republic, was here a few days ago.

My PD '007' from Spain is somewhere...

I'm not too worried - I've got a Vostok on its way from rural Russia, too!

They'll all turn up in time or I'll get a refund.

M


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Please don’t buy Steeldive watches.


I think technically it's libel since it's written I think he used the now-infamous "Potato Camera" duh duh duuuuuuuu (law and order) In my country: Slander = when you are on purpose saying something bad that's not true and doing so publically. Libel = it is based on truth but still you...




www.watchuseek.com





What a ridiculous topic.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Please don’t buy Steeldive watches.
> 
> 
> I think technically it's libel since it's written I think he used the now-infamous "Potato Camera" duh duh duuuuuuuu (law and order) In my country: Slander = when you are on purpose saying something bad that's not true and doing so publically. Libel = it is based on truth but still you...
> ...


I just responded there.
Everyone knows that you get a full refund in the case of something like that if you open a dispute.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Please don’t buy Steeldive watches.
> 
> 
> I think technically it's libel since it's written I think he used the now-infamous "Potato Camera" duh duh duuuuuuuu (law and order) In my country: Slander = when you are on purpose saying something bad that's not true and doing so publically. Libel = it is based on truth but still you...
> ...


idk mate I'm leaning towards legit. China is pretty shady after all.

But it is a weird post.. So many clean Steeldive reviews yet this rando gets one with 'Rolex' on his? I'm holding off with the harsh judgements until I see a slightly more credible person report something similar.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> idk mate I'm leaning towards legit. China is pretty shady after all.
> 
> But it is a weird post.. So many clean Steeldive reviews yet this rando gets one with 'Rolex' on his? I'm holding off with the harsh judgements until I see a slightly more credible person report something similar.


China is shady, but I think this would be to big a risk even for them.
Obviously such a thing would not happen.
But I do think that to make a submariner homage they will use either a real submariner or a replica of one.

But let's think about this like sane human beings. A Rolex rep casing will obviously use a Rolex high beat movement rep movement, the N35 wouldn't fit.... So why was there something on the rehaut related to Rolex... A real Rolex rep wouldn't use a n35..... It would use a high beat clone movement.

Also **** it, I like China.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

So you guys think all these Pagani, Parnis etc Submariners are replica-based?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Woah I better only stay in the affordable forum.
Just got a message with a person telling me I'm.... Well it's not nice what he said so I'll not repeat it.


----------



## ncrocque (Nov 27, 2019)

I'm enjoying my San Martin 62mas


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

ncrocque said:


> I'm enjoying my San Martin 62mas


Feel free to post some pics


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Okay I just found out that the Seiko monster SRP313 that I own and hate might actually be worth a lot more money then I had bought it for..... Damn....


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Woah I better only stay in the affordable forum.
> Just got a message with a person telling me I'm.... Well it's not nice what he said so I'll not repeat it.


Happy to repeat it here if there was any ambiguity...


----------



## jekinator (Jul 28, 2019)

spacecat said:


> i got seagull 1963 with a movements that has some faults from the watch band store. there was also dust under the dial. i contacted the shop and after a few messages they stopped replying. filed a complain with ali and got a 50% refund.
> 
> the issue with my seagull from the watch band store


I had this exact problem with mine as well. It can be fixed relatively easily, presuming you are OK opening the case back.

There's a lever that pops off a stud near the column wheel, probably because the blue screw that holds it in place is a tad loose. It's pretty obvious once the case back is open because the thing flops around loosely. You can carefully pop it back on and the chrono will work again.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

jekinator said:


> I had this exact problem with mine as well. It can be fixed relatively easily, presuming you are OK opening the case back.
> 
> There's a lever that pops off a stud near the column wheel, probably because the blue screw that holds it in place is a tad loose. It's pretty obvious once the case back is open because the thing flops around loosely. You can carefully pop it back on and the chrono will work again.
> 
> ...


That looks damn scary.... Open heart surgery haha.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> So you guys think all these Pagani, Parnis etc Submariners are replica-based?


The only two watches I have from China that could potentially be replica-based are the LGXIGE patek nautilus homage and the DIDUN Design AP royal oak homage. Potentially the Bliger case for the Seamaster homage could as well be it and that's it of a total of about 20 watches.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> The only two watches I have from China that could potentially be replica-based are the LGXIGE patek nautilus homage and the DIDUN Design AP royal oak homage. Potentially the Bliger case for the Seamaster homage could as well be it and that's it of a total of about 20 watches.


I think with most homages they have had some kind of original to copy. On the other hand I don't see a problem with it. Almost every smartphone also looks the same. Same with smart watches.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Time to start to collect your coupons for Black Friday sale.

In the app go to account page. There was a $15 coupon waiting for me. 









While there click also on the "super festive" icon. 
You will land on this page, check there five days in a row gives you a $10 coupon. They are limited, so you have probably check in very early on the fifth day at whatever time of the day a new Ali day starts in your timezone.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> The only two watches I have from China that could potentially be replica-based are the LGXIGE patek nautilus homage and the DIDUN Design AP royal oak homage. Potentially the Bliger case for the Seamaster homage could as well be it and that's it of a total of about 20 watches.


I agree those brands very much look like rebranded replicas. A user here said he got AP branding on a Didun bracelet once so that confirms it for me. 
There's an accurate homage, and then there's a clearly attempted 1:1 replica but with a different logo.

People say 'oh it's just a copy with a different name' but it's the small details that make a difference. The two Steeldives I have are heavy homages but they have some subtle differences that would make for a terrible replica if that's what it was.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> So you guys think all these Pagani, Parnis etc Submariners are replica-based?


Not all of them, but some of them, definitely. My dad bought a sterile Rolex Daytona homage. It featured a meca-Q movement (not sure if it was a Seiko one, though, but it felt like a meca-Q), but the sub-dials were printed like the genuine Rolex, with no link with what the movement of the watch was displaying (one hand was clearly displaying the 24h time, on a sub-dial printed from 0 to 60). So this one was defintely a fake without the branding on the dial.


----------



## jekinator (Jul 28, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> That looks damn scary.... Open heart surgery haha.


Not scary at all. It just takes some jeweler's tweezers and a steady hand. I used a binocular (i.e. stereo) microscope and it was simple.

For anybody who likes tinkering with watches, I cannot recommend a microscope highly enough. There are some on Ali to be had for under $40. Besides doing work inside the movement, it makes it MUCH easier to change straps when you can actually see the spring bars clearly.

Example (of undoubtedly hundreds):









36.95US $ 30% OFF|Aomekie 20x Stereo Microscope Binocular With Led For Pcb Soldering Tool Mobile Phone Repair Slides Mineral Watching Microscopio - Microscopes - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

alex_oz said:


> So you guys think all these Pagani, Parnis etc Submariners are replica-based?


Many Chinese watch brands use OEM factories to produce their homage-style models. The OEMs have a catalog of cases and dials. Many of these OEMs are just assembling watches with minimal customization, and they use cases that might have originally been developed for the replica market. If you want to produce a APRO or PP Nautilus homage, chances are the catalog cases available are also used in replicas. There are so many Rolex Sub homages, the cases are numerous and come in all price ranges. Replicas come in various price ranges as well, from $10 alloy junk, to $500+ model that can fool a large cross section of jewelers. It's basically impossible to determine if the parts used in your homage, are also used in replicas.

The urban legend is that Invicta agreed to engrave their branding into the sides of their "Pro Diver" cases, to discourage criminals from using Invicta watches as the basis for replica Submariners.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

I really like those upcoming Merkur dials. Could be my first Chinese st1901 chrono.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I think with most homages they have had some kind of original to copy. On the other hand I don't see a problem with it. Almost every smartphone also looks the same. Same with smart watches.


You're right. Copyright theft just doesn't matter.

Right, if you'll excuse me I'm off to stream some movies on the Pirate Bay


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> That's awesome! Those are the stories we all like. Perhaps it got forgotten then someone found it and wondered what was suposed to happen with the package and boom...
> 
> Awsome.


It was such a relief lol


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> I really like those upcoming Merkur dials. Could be my first Chinese st1901 chrono.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merkur has also a brushed case for their ST19 watches, which is cool, considering the more toolish nature of these watches and it separates them a bit from all the other Chinese 38mm ST19 variants.

The only problem I have is the FOD flight over darkness branding. It sounds a bit cheesy. Those in aviation and aerospace will point out that FOD stand for Foreign Object Damage in their industry. That is more than a bit of an odd choice on what is designed as or supposed to mimic a pilots tool watch.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

PeteJ said:


> You're right. Copyright theft just doesn't matter.
> 
> Right, if you'll excuse me I'm off to stream some movies on the Pirate Bay


Where does the copy start/end ? I mean, imagine a perfect copy. Now change it a little bit. Is it still copyright theft ? Change it a little bit more. What about now ? And again, where do we stand now ? Is Tudor copying Rolex with its Blackbay ? Is IWC copying Stowa for all those pilot watches ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Edit: Let's just talk about homages.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

jekinator said:


> Not scary at all. It just takes some jeweler's tweezers and a steady hand. I used a binocular (i.e. stereo) microscope and it was simple.
> 
> For anybody who likes tinkering with watches, I cannot recommend a microscope highly enough. There are some on Ali to be had for under $40. Besides doing work inside the movement, it makes it MUCH easier to change straps when you can actually see the spring bars clearly.
> 
> ...


Have you worked also with a camera stereo microscope? I have used a professional one for other application and it was magnificent, but of course I will not spend for this hobby such amount of money.
I am between some that have a tft screen on top and some that are the traditional architecture like the one you proposed like the one below









88.23US $ |1000X 4.3 Inch Digital Microscope HD 1080P Electronic Desktop Soldering Electronic Magnifier Magnify Glass Support 10 Languages|Microscopes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Of course you could also buy a camera for a traditional stereo microscope for a total cost of around 70 euros, but I don't know how good the combination of two cheap components would work.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Where does the copy start/end ? I mean, imagine a perfect copy. Now change it a little bit. Is it still copyright theft ? Change it a little bit more. What about now ? And again, where do we stand now ? Is Tudor copying Rolex with its Blackbay ? Is IWC copying Stowa for all those pilot watches ?


Also you have to keep in mind that patents/ copyrights do expire and you can actually copy something putting of course a different brand name LEGALLY. The Rolex Submariner is such a case. It's the same principle as the Project Gutenberg in books were you can download a magnitude of old classics for free legally https://www.gutenberg.org


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Tudor is a sister brand of Rolex I believe.
> 
> In my opinion and this is just mine opinion: It would ruin the whole market if for example one brand was the first to create a green dial and that from then on no other company can make green dials unless that one brand authorizes it.
> 
> ...


You make a point, I totally agree with the fact that it is fortunate that there is more than one company allowed to make blue dials, etc...

About the definition of a rep, I think in France, the law states that it is counterfeit if it tries to fool people. Put a huge "Rolex" on a watch, and you're trying to fool people, making them believe that it is a Rolex. Take the same watch, put a huge "Parnis" on the dial, and no one could think that it is a Rolex, you're not trying to fool anyone.

Problem is indeed about the copyright here, though.



crAss said:


> Also you have to keep in mind that patents/ copyrights do expire and you can actually copy something putting of course a different brand name LEGALLY. The Rolex Submariner is such a case. It's the same principle as the Project Gutenberg in books were you can download a magnitude of old classics for free legally https://www.gutenberg.org


Indeed, but the design of a watch is not about patent. It is about models and branding, and they do not expire as long as the brand pays to protect it.

So, yeah, tough question. On one hand, you don't try to fool anyone, it's not counterfeit. But there may be some model/copyright infringement. But in the end, someone buying a 60€ Daytona homage is not someone willing to pay 20k€ for a genuine one, so for Rolex, it's not really a problem I guess.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Finally got this through the post today and impressed with it so far!










It's my first time with AliExp and just wanted to ask now that's through I noticed I have to confirm the goods have arrived. Is it sensible to give it a little while before doing this to make sure it's all ok as I noticed it mentions being unable to dispute anything after that's confirmed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Finally got this through the post today and impressed with it so far!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First of all enjoy your new watch. 

After a while it will confirm itself, when you do not confirm, it will auto-confirm after a certain period of time. I believe you can ask for an extension but I'm not sure. I always confirm if all seems okay and I've worn it a few days. Sometimes I just confirm right away, you know, even if there's a defect. How will you claim the guarantee? In the worst case scenario the movement quits, well you just have to get a replacement then.

Of course sometimes with divers and such you can have a bezel problem, but fliegers don't have that problem. And shipping to China might be more expensive then having to put in a new movement. However I havn't had one fail on me.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Paganizonda51 said:


> You make a point, I totally agree with the fact that it is fortunate that there is more than one company allowed to make blue dials, etc...
> 
> About the definition of a rep, I think in France, the law states that it is counterfeit if it tries to fool people. Put a huge "Rolex" on a watch, and you're trying to fool people, making them believe that it is a Rolex. Take the same watch, put a huge "Parnis" on the dial, and no one could think that it is a Rolex, you're not trying to fool anyone.
> 
> ...


Yes putting Rolex on a dial has to do with copyright.

So you can actually make a homage of a submariner you just can't call it a subarminer. So with watches it's more of a copyright issue then it is a 'you made a copy of x' issue. A lot of these watch companies are making the same models over and over.

I also believe it's very hard for a watchmaker to proof that they were the first to do this or that in a watch. You cannot expect everyone to make original hour hands etc, they will always borrow from each other. These so called Chinese homages aren't reps in my eyes because they do not stamp Seiko on they're dial for example.

Also as you have said... I don't think I would ever buy a submariner, to much money in my opinion. Also the chance of being mugged, but I would like a submariner, so yeah.... I would spend 300 maybe 400 euro on a watch, not more. So homages are a perfect thing for me.

Also I do think smartwatches are being a bigger threat.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> First of all enjoy your new watch.
> 
> After a while it will confirm itself, when you do not confirm, it will auto-confirm after a certain period of time. I believe you can ask for an extension but I'm not sure. I always confirm if all seems okay and I've worn it a few days. Sometimes I just confirm right away, you know, even if there's a defect. How will you claim the guarantee? In the worst case scenario the movement quits, well you just have to get a replacement then.
> 
> Of course sometimes with divers and such you can have a bezel problem, but fliegers don't have that problem. And shipping to China might be more expensive then having to put in a new movement. However I havn't had one fail on me.


Thank you for the help, much appreciated. I'm still new to all this and lurking on this thread has helped me learn so much, with the recent few bad reports I was getting a little worried on what state it may be on arrival (still have a crooks sea master on its way so not out of the woods yet).

I went into it fully knowing it could be a lost cause but touch wood it's all been good so far. It all seems to be tickling along nicely and isn't as heavy as I thought it would be.

When it comes to these watches do you guys look to service them at all? How long till such things?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Thank you for the help, much appreciated. I'm still new to all this and lurking on this thread has helped me learn so much, with the recent few bad reports I was getting a little worried on what state it may be on arrival (still have a crooks sea master on its way so not out of the woods yet).
> 
> I went into it fully knowing it could be a lost cause but touch wood it's all been good so far. It all seems to be tickling along nicely and isn't as heavy as I thought it would be.
> 
> ...


No problem, I have been ordering from Aliexpress a long time. Rarely have I had problems with Aliexpress. Once I had a counterfeit headphone but I won the dispute and got my money back. And only once I had a package that did not arive, got a refund. These were not watches however.

I can tell you that Aliexpress is a trustworthy platform, just the service might be a bit worst. Not always, but some sellers are less helpful then others. For example: I bought a watch strap in the wrong size at 11/11 sale, I messaged the seller and explained. He said no problem we'll sent you 20mm (I had ordered 22mm) He then came back to me and told me that this one strap was not availible in 22mm, I then chose another color it was after all my fault, and he happily obliged.

San Martin on the other hand wouldn't sent me the turtle on rubber, I sadly had bought it on leather.... They just said 'we cannot change the original strap.' But they sell exactly the same turtle on rubber, so they could just have sent me one of those but didn't want to. So I would say they're service is a bit less.

As you can see it really depends on the sellers and if they have a good mood and or understand your English. I wouldn't worry about your watch not arriving, it can happen but it's quite rare. I just complain a lot here, because shopping on aliexpress does come with some frustrations. Due to the language barrier, long wait and well the difference in service. I am quite spoiled because most stores are actually quite nice.

As for servicing, most use a N35 that's quite a cheap movement, I think it's cheaper to have a new movement put in then it would be to service the movement that's already inside. Yet I have not looked into this, I believe the N35 can run for around 10 years.

There's a lot of nasty rumors about these watches however because there's a lot of haters on these watches. They either hate China or think it's unfair these companies make watches that look like other watches.

So don't worry you can easily sit back, relax and just enjoy that moment when the doorbell rings. I have just received a packet of spring bars as I was writing this post I'm going to unpack it now and will post a picture.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> No problem, I have been ordering from Aliexpress a long time. Rarely have I had problems with Aliexpress. Once I had a counterfeit headphone but I won the dispute and got my money back. And only once I had a package that did not arive, got a refund. These were not watches however.
> 
> I can tell you that Aliexpress is a trustworthy platform, just the service might be a bit worst. Not always, but some sellers are less helpful then others. For example: I bought a watch strap in the wrong size at 11/11 sale, I messaged the seller and explained. He said no problem we'll sent you 20mm (I had ordered 22mm) He then came back to me and told me that this one strap was not availible in 22mm, I then chose another color it was after all my fault, and he happily obliged.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info again! Can't wait to see them. I was looking for some good straps recently so will be interested to see how you get on.

I think I read somewhere that the people you speak with when it comes to the bigger suppliers (I had the same experience with Cronos) is that the packaging and sending is done elsewhere so they don't really have control of it. Where as some places (like straps) are from their home so can easily switch it out. It's definitely got a lot to like and dislike in equal proportions but my way of thinking is you're able to save a bit more cutting the middle people out hopefully and make a saving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

This just came in. Very nice, light, thin, shipped from Belgium, no fees, inexpensive. Could not ask for more at this price.









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

crAss said:


> I just responded there.
> Everyone knows that you get a full refund in the case of something like that if you open a dispute.


I have not been on ali in awhile, but I just did a search for Rolex on the app. 
The first one listed is a "gold Daytona". A clear image of the dial showing Rolex branding. It is $19.99. This is the sellers photo, not a customer. Seems to be a blatant violation. I thought the sellers were getting around this by blurring the branding in their ad and showing the rolex branding in customer reviews.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

What is hard for me to understand is that Rolex is able to copyright the word "SUBMARINER" which is defined as the member of a submarine crew. So anybody should then be able to name their sports watch SAILOR, CAPTAIN, DECKHAND, ADMIRAL........ Soon there would be no more nautical names available. Seems to be it just depends on who has the better lawyers and deeper pockets


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

New great branding example. I love this one.









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> New great branding example. I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It should be, "getting old and disoriented" for the brand name. A little long for a brand name, but it would suit me well.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

kovy71 said:


> New great branding example. I love this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah [email protected], here we're go again. Those branding names remind me of lamantines in South Park series, where they pick up the random words. 
Also the red numbers are way out of overall style concept. If the word "style concept" is ever applicable to Chinese non-homage watch.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Where does the copy start/end ? I mean, imagine a perfect copy. Now change it a little bit. Is it still copyright theft ? Change it a little bit more. What about now ? And again, where do we stand now ? Is Tudor copying Rolex with its Blackbay ? Is IWC copying Stowa for all those pilot watches ?


Tudor could be copying Rolex and it wouldn't matter - Rolex owns Tudor and so everything is with the permission of the copyright owner.

As to where it starts and begins, in truth, who knows? It usually starts where the litigation starts. My issue is that stealing design is not harmless, it isn't trivial - people's hard work and effort goes in to original design. When people steal it, or hijack it, that's not ok. This is more the issue, rather than the pedantic imagined technicalities.


----------



## PeteJ (Jan 5, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Tudor is a sister brand of Rolex I believe.
> 
> In my opinion and this is just mine opinion: It would ruin the whole market if for example one brand was the first to create a green dial and that from then on no other company can make green dials unless that one brand authorizes it.
> 
> ...


Simplistic agenda serving tripe.

Copying design and copying colour are not the same thing.

Quite clearly a sterile Rolex clone is copyright theft. Why? Because the combination of design elements completes the IP theft. A blue dial, clearly, cannot be IP.

I think I might be missing the complexity in this issue.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

jekinator said:


> Not scary at all. It just takes some jeweler's tweezers and a steady hand. I used a binocular (i.e. stereo) microscope and it was simple.
> 
> For anybody who likes tinkering with watches, I cannot recommend a microscope highly enough. There are some on Ali to be had for under $40. Besides doing work inside the movement, it makes it MUCH easier to change straps when you can actually see the spring bars clearly.
> 
> ...


What a cracking idea, thanks for the tip. I didn't realise these would be so cheap. Ordered!!


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

How do you all seem to have amazing lime shots of your escapement time pieces?! I mean I’ve been stuck indoors all day and it’s blooming been cloudy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> How do you all seem to have amazing lime shots of your escapement time pieces?! I mean I've been stuck indoors all day and it's blooming been cloudy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They charge them with a flashlight.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> They charge them with a flashlight.


Ahh tricks of the trade haha does any flash light work?

There's me thinking you all were living it up in the sun 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Ahh tricks of the trade haha does any flash light work?
> 
> There's me thinking you all were living it up in the sun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure I think you need high lumens. I have a flashlight with 1500 lumen but I think 700 would do. Maybe less even. But I also like flashlights, a Chinese brand I can reccomend is Olight.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

nello said:


> I have not been on ali in awhile, but I just did a search for Rolex on the app.
> The first one listed is a "gold Daytona". A clear image of the dial showing Rolex branding. It is $19.99. This is the sellers photo, not a customer. Seems to be a blatant violation. I thought the sellers were getting around this by blurring the branding in their ad and showing the rolex branding in customer reviews.


A few years ago, AliExpress cracked down on blatant counterfeiters, who were forced to go the "Age Girl" route and put falsified product photos in their listings.

But, I have seen a dramatic uptick in openly counterfeit watches this year. It is a very frustrating shopping experience. Be careful and if something looks suspicious, there's probably a reason for that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Not sure I think you need high lumens. I have a flashlight with 1500 lumen but I think 700 would do. Maybe less even. But I also like flashlights, a Chinese brand I can reccomend is Olight.


So no phone light then! Will take a look into this too thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jekinator (Jul 28, 2019)

crAss said:


> Have you worked also with a camera stereo microscope? I have used a professional one for other application and it was magnificent, but of course I will not spend for this hobby such amount of money.
> I am between some that have a tft screen on top and some that are the traditional architecture like the one you proposed like the one below
> 
> 
> ...


The point of using a stereo microscope is to be able to discern depth. When you are working on something where sticking a pair of tweezers a fraction of a millimeter too far could cause damage, depth perception matters.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> So no phone light then! Will take a look into this too thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never tried but might actually work. Try it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Durden19 said:


> How do you all seem to have amazing lime shots of your escapement time pieces?! I mean I've been stuck indoors all day and it's blooming been cloudy
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Search for a UV torch on AliExpress. They give off a purple colour. They charge the lume even better than a regular flash light.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> A few years ago, AliExpress cracked down on blatant counterfeiters, who were forced to go the "Age Girl" route and put falsified product photos in their listings.
> 
> But, I have seen a dramatic uptick in openly counterfeit watches this year. It is a very frustrating shopping experience. Be careful and if something looks suspicious, there's probably a reason for that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had my run of camouflaged fakes in my quest to find a patek aquanaught homage with a silicon strap. So many sterile watches or with "Private Custom" printed, all fakes. When you ask a question they just tell you to contact them via whatsup to send you photos etc. Of course I have bought none and am still waiting LGXIGE to through in an automatic movement in their homage.
On the other hand it is a clear indication that these sellers fear Ali might remove them, otherwise they would not go the whatsapp route.

Another thing I simply couldn't believe is what I found when I searched before the 11/11 sale for "mechanical watch" from different EU storehouses. Try to see what happens when you choose ship from Italy...It takes some nerve to do that...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

jekinator said:


> The point of using a stereo microscope is to be able to discern depth. When you are working on something where sticking a pair of tweezers a fraction of a millimeter too far could cause damage, depth perception matters.


Yes, using a loupe is hard work for that very reason. Without that depth perception I find it really difficult to regulate watches without getting too close to the hairspring. I ordered a cheap stereo microscope earlier from AliEx and am now wondering if a USB one would have been better.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Never tried but might actually work. Try it.











Worked pretty well enough for a mins worth of light. Think I'll take @Techme ;'s advice though as that'd be quicker I guess.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jekinator (Jul 28, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Yes, using a loupe is hard work for that very reason. Without that depth perception I find it really difficult to regulate watches without getting too close to the hairspring. I ordered a cheap stereo microscope earlier from AliEx and am now wondering if a USB one would have been better.


I own both. The two are not mutually exclusive. The USB is handy for capturing images, whereas the stereo microscope I find much better for doing actual hands-on work (including, as you suggest, regulation, for which it is a godsend).


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Durden19 said:


> Ahh tricks of the trade haha does any flash light work?
> 
> There's me thinking you all were living it up in the sun
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually, a black light (flashlight) does best.


----------



## SunnyPuddi (Feb 17, 2014)

So early on 11.11 I made this order, thinking this could never be actually fulfilled... £41 for two watches!?










Much to my surprise the order was confirmed and shipped.

And here they are on new straps!










First impressions are as follows:

Blue Daytona Homage:

Sunburst dial is very nice and makes it feel much more premium than it is
Screw down pushers work really well
Dial printing is crisp 
Sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, well finished case - overall very pleased - I can't really see any QC issues with it

White Chrono:

Watch is huge and the dial has a lot of presence
Great AR under the mineral
The double baton indices are misaligned at 6 and 9, but its not that noticeable

At the price I got them both its obviously ridiculous value - but the Daytona really does feel quality and punches well above its price - even at the more regular £50 mark.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SunnyPuddi said:


> So early on 11.11 I made this order, thinking this could never be actually fulfilled... £41 for two watches!?
> 
> View attachment 15557220
> 
> ...


Nice work, what a great deal. Would love to see more photos of the blue chrono though.


----------



## SunnyPuddi (Feb 17, 2014)

Sure - here you go!


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

So, to those who complaint about the long wait time for delivery:
For the 11.11 sales, I pratically use all the coupons to offset the more costly DHL shipping option.
(I'm not in the EU btw)
After a week, the shipment started moving, and it _should_ arrive here by Monday, 10 days after purchase.
(ETA from DHL Express tend to be accurate for me)
So yeah, it might sound obvious,
But if you're not good with waiting, it might not be such a bad idea to throw money at the problem


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

SunnyPuddi said:


> So early on 11.11 I made this order, thinking this could never be actually fulfilled... £41 for two watches!?
> 
> View attachment 15557220
> 
> ...


Damn so he had stock.... to me he said he had none. I'm not blaming you but really disappointed he didn't have his stock in order.

But it looks really nice. Enjoy the watch it looks cool on that nato strap!

And for that price damn! You did a good deal.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> So, to those who complaint about the long wait time for delivery:
> For the 11.11 sales, I pratically use all the coupons to offset the more costly DHL shipping option.
> (I'm not in the EU btw)
> After a week, the shipment started moving, and it _should_ arrive here by Monday, 10 days after purchase.
> ...


I do not mind waiting. My San Martin Sub is in Belgium now. Probably will arrive tuesday or Monday. Quite fast.

Tue only thing I cannot stand is EU warehouse shipping that is not in stock.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Techme said:


> Nice work, what a great deal. Would love to see more photos of the blue chrono though.


Not the same person, but I bought the blue Pagani chrono a while ago too.
















It's really good quality, especially at the price.

I ended up selling it, not because it wasn't good, but simply because it didn't really see any use in my collection.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

En_Nissen said:


> Not the same person, but I bought the blue Pagani chrono a while ago too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want to see when they will release a real panda. White and black. The silver black is ok but I would not get it.
To be honest, I am missing a quartz watch in my collection (well I have a digital samda gshock homage) to be able to grab it when I have no time to wind and set a watch.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pagani daytona looks very nice!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Releases by Proxima








241.19US $ 33% OFF|Proxima Mechanical Watch Men Nh36 Sapphire Crystal Top Brand Luxury 200m Waterproof Diver Wristwatch 2020 C3 Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












426.99US $ |Proxima CuSn8 Bronze Diver Watches Men Mechanical Watch Luminous Water Resistant 300M Leather Strap AAA Wristwatch Relojes часы|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












194.39US $ 46% OFF|Proxima Tuna Dive Watch C3 Luminous Automatic Man Mechanical Wristwatch Ceramic Bezel NH36 300M Dive Men's Watch Day Date Window|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













































New Release by San Martin that might raise some eyebrows.
Looks like a fusion of Tudor and Rolex 





淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com












































*Specsheet:*
Model：SN0008-G
Movement：PT5000/SW200
Material：316L Stainless Steel
Diameter: 40mm (Excluding crown)
L2L: 48mm
Thickness: 11.5mm (Including Glass)
Strap: 20mm
Glass: AR-coated Bubble Sapphire
Bezel: Ceramic
Hands：GS
Lume：Faux-Patina BGW9
Crown: Screw-down with shark emblem
Caseback: Solid screwdown
Strap: Vintage Rivetted Strap
Buckle: Milled
Waterproofing: 200M
Weight：140g

Also, the Hruodland Barakuda has landed








Hruodland FF Homage


Hruodland FF Homage, Blancpain, Fifty Fathoms, Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment Limited Edition, Prouct Specs: Case Material : 316L Stainless Steel Case Back : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : Sapphire Crystal : Domed Sapphire with AR-Coating Movement : ST2130 / ETA2824 Band : Stainless Steel Bracelet...




wrwatches.com


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Looking forward about that new SM. If bracelet and clasp will be good I am really interested. Bracelet looks similar as their newest vintage model - problem with microadjustment. So we will see if this will be already changed somehow.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Mix of Rolex and Tudor? Looks like a straight up BB58 copy to me. I'm digging it. No doubt going to be great quality, and the first proper BB58 homage. And 11.5mm thick with crystal is very impressive for an affordable diver.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

That black BB58 homage looks very nice...of course. The slightly upsized dimensions are a plus for me too. I hope they sort the clasp out though.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I am a bit salty. I bought a Proxima MM300 from the Proxima Official Store with DHL shipping. Instead, they shipped it via Aliexpress Standard Shipping which is annoying. Instead of receiving it in days, I'll be looking at weeks. I messaged the seller, but have only heard crickets so far. Sometimes Chinese e-commerce does my head in.

Edit: Proxima said they're using DHL but due to the processing time running out, they uploaded a place holder tracking number.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I want that BB58


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

It finally looks like they'll be a good BB homage coming to AliExpress soon then.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> I want that BB58


You can pre-order it now.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

I'm interested in that weekday display. Probably not that easy to read.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> New Releases by Proxima
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally, a quality BB58 homage! Haven't been this excited for a new watch in a long time.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeah, pretty damn close BB58 clone.
I mean, if I may go back to the discussion on replica parts a few pages back:
All the parts for well-done BB58 clones have been out there for ages already.
They're all just waiting for someone to customize the dials a little bit (logo, text).
That these San Martin watches will use the 2824-clones PT500(0?) and SW200? 100% replica parts.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> You can pre-order it now.


Not on Ali but on Taobao right? 
I don't like using Taobao, have to go trough a agent they take a hefty cut +customs +all that.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> I am a bit salty. I bought a Proxima MM300 from the Proxima Official Store with DHL shipping. Instead, they shipped it via Aliexpress Standard Shipping which is annoying. Instead of receiving it in days, I'll be looking at weeks. I messaged the seller, but have only heard crickets so far. Sometimes Chinese e-commerce does my head in.


That sucks! I am quite spoiled ussually a aliexpress comes in quite fast. At around 20+ euro's a product is ussually sent with standard which means I'll have it in 2 weeks... Sometimes it's really fast like 8 - 10 days, other times it's more like 12 - 14. But still this is really fast. For example on 11-11 I ordered a Submariner 9 days later it's in Belgium, now it just need to be handed to the Dutch post... With a lot of luck it will arrive tomorrow. But I think it will be with me on tuesday.

They sometimes reply slow, I doubt they can d oanything for you when they already shipped it, but still I hope it will be fast.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> Yeah, pretty damn close BB58 clone.
> I mean, if I may go back to the discussion on replica parts a few pages back:
> All the parts for well-done BB58 clones have been out there for ages already.
> They're all just waiting for someone to customize the dials a little bit (logo, text).
> That these San Martin watches will use the 2824-clones PT500(0?) and SW200? 100% replica parts.


PT5000 and SW200 might be used by replica makers, but they are not made for replica watches. SW200 was thrown out by the Swiss watch maffia? And PT5000 is from Hong Kong but it's also used in 100% legit watches by micro brands.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

PeteJ said:


> As to where it starts and begins, in truth, who knows? It usually starts where the litigation starts. My issue is that stealing design is not harmless, it isn't trivial - people's hard work and effort goes in to original design. When people steal it, or hijack it, that's not ok. This is more the issue, rather than the pedantic imagined technicalities.


In a perfect world, everything would have totally original design, but that's not how the world works.

If you make something that looks very like an Omega Speedmaster or a Rolex Submariner, but has (say) different dial markers or hands or bigger or smaller dimensions, it's not a copy.

In reality, what companies are able to legally protect are trademarks (The Marina Militaire Panerai one, for example), there are far too many similar-looking watches for a design to be trademarked, even for the distinctive ones (like the Royal Oak, Panerais or Nautilus).

I'm not a legally qualified person (at least, I don't think my O Level qualifies me enough! ), so someone else (Who actually IS) may provide some more insight into the feasibility of trademarking a watch's design.

Outright fakery is most definitely WRONG in my view, but a cheap Daytona lookalike with a quartz movement, IMO, is not a fake (unless it's passed off as a Rolex) - I'm sure you can do a quick Google search and find dozens of such watches from reputable budget watch manufacturers (Sekonda, Rotary, Timex, etc, etc).

M


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

snowman40 said:


> In a perfect world, everything would have totally original design, but that's not how the world works.
> 
> If you make something that looks very like an Omega Speedmaster or a Rolex Submariner, but has (say) different dial markers or hands or bigger or smaller dimensions, it's not a copy.
> 
> ...







__





Why Watch Companies Aren’t Sued for Homage Watches







www.twentytwoten.com





I found this an interesting read but do not know how credible it is.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Can we please stop talking about replicas fakes etc. and focus on the best of Ali-Express already ???


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Can we please stop talking about replicas fakes etc. and focus on the best of Ali-Express already ???


I 100% agree.

As I said two posts ago: I don't think it's worth much of a discussion.

Anyone who will complain when someone wears that BB58 will get his head bashed.


Spoiler: x



With a paper towel





Spoiler: z



Or a frying pan?


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't start well with an image that suggests Sinn stole the Navitimer design... (They didn't, they BOUGHT it when Breitling went bust, in case anyone didn't know).

However, it seems to pretty much say what I did, so I don't argue with the gist of it.

M


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyway back on topic:

I believe Heimdallr is not officially on aliexpress? At least they didn't have a page, but I think this might be them: 




__





Heimdallr Watch Store - Small Orders Online Store on Aliexpress.com


Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters, Importers, Products, Trade Leads, Supplier, Manufacturer, Exporter, Importer




nl.aliexpress.com





This shops seems to have joined on 12 november.
Has anyone ordered from them? I think it's nice they joined in the fray.
If it is indeed they're shop.

Also has anyone ever bought something from Heimdallr with free shipping? I asked them how long it would take they said 60 days is absolute worst. It's ussually like 20.

Anyone can chime in on these two things?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I think this sub:








179.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Sharkey NH35 Mannen Automatische Horloges Diver Horloge 300M Waterdicht Mechanische Horloges Met Kalender 3C Lichtgevende Wijzerplaat|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com




Is a nice competitor to the San Martin.
From reviews some had a problem with the bezel, but I don't think it's a bad homage of the sub.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Also has anyone ever bought something from Heimdallr with free shipping? I asked them how long it would take they said 60 days is absolute worst. It's ussually like 20.
> 
> Anyone can chime in on these two things?


My Red Monster w. free shipping arrived in 25 calendar days (ordered 20-OCT, arrived 14-NOV)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> My Red Monster w. free shipping arrived in 25 calendar days (ordered 20-OCT, arrived 14-NOV)


Nice. Hopefully mine will come quickly too.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Discussing reps is the fastest way to get this thread shut down. For those newer to this thread, a couple of years ago we weren't even able to paste Aliexpress links in thread. We had to modify the links which was a PITA. Often links were removed. Thanks to SM, Corgeut, Pagani Design, Heimdallr, Starking and others, the Chinese homage industry has come a long way of late. Please don't stuff this thread up.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> My Red Monster w. free shipping arrived in 25 calendar days (ordered 20-OCT, arrived 14-NOV)


Woah that one looks really good in person. Hows the bezel? 
Mine is a scratch monster. 
But they really did a good job on the homage.

Also those 25 calender days are from order. They ussually ship quite late at Heimdallr, at least with me... 
So it might be even faster.... But I'll just keep 25-30 days in mind.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Nice. Hopefully mine will come quickly too.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Do you think that aliexpress store is the official Heimdallr store?
I would like to find out, it would be nice if they finally decided to go the Ali route.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Do you think that aliexpress store is the official Heimdallr store?
> I would like to find out, it would be nice if they finally decided to go the Ali route.


I'm not sure to be honest.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> Thanks to SM, Corgeut, Pagani Design, Heimdallr, Starking and others, the Chinese homage industry has come a long way of late. Please don't stuff this thread up.


I havn't seen a lot of Corgeut on here, how are they? Starking also something I didn't really look at.

Ps. I have edited some of my newest posts, and will from now on ignore posts that do question the source of San Martin etc.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> I havn't seen a lot of Corgeut on here, how are they? Starking also something I didn't really look at.
> 
> Ps. I have edited some of my newest posts, and will from now on ignore posts that do question the source of San Martin etc.


I have a few. Here's some links to my reviews of them.

Corgeut













Starking





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Speaking of Heimdallr:


> we will end the year with a big bang! ^^
> probably the best deal you can get on a titanium watch.. get ready for the launch!
> Sign up for the newsletter!


(Source Facebook page of Heimdallr)

















Kind of surprised how it will hold it's own against the Octopussy titanium 007 watch.
The octopussy actually has a working helium escape valve, this one is for show I think? So hmm... Not sure about this one. I already have the pagani one though..

Price? Someone asked on facebook and they replied:


> Heimdallr
> won't be available on blackfriday. but we will make a flat pre order.. one price for all !
> we will try make it under $200


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Woah that one looks really good in person. Hows the bezel?


Bezel action is really good, 120 clicks and perfect alignment with dial. Once in position it stays in place, doesn't move at all. The lumed pip glows like a torch. See my mini review here:









Heimdallr Monsters have arrived!


Hey, hey, look what turned up. Overall, pleased. Pin and collar bracelet adjust was straightforward, if a tad finicky, lining up the pin through the second hole. Excellent finish quality, love the heft (postal scale says 0.20 kg). Slight play at the crown when extended and a bit of...




www.watchuseek.com







Szechuan said:


> Also those 25 calender days are from order. They ussually ship quite late at Heimdallr, at least with me...
> So it might be even faster.... But I'll just keep 25-30 days in mind.


You're absolutely right! I forgot to mention that I ordered on 20-OCT but the watch was only shipped on 31-OCT, so 'real' shipping time was in fact 15 days + 10 days of waiting...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Yesterday evening I magnetized big time for the first time one of my mechanicals...I left a toy magnet touching it (well initially it did not touch it, but I moved the keyboard and then they touched) and the watch now loses 5 seconds per 1 minute.
Went and bought a demagnitizer from an EU warehouse of Ali with warranty that I will receive it before the 12th of December. Let's see...

Can magnetization be responsible for lower accuracy (e.g. 30 seconds per day) or it always goes haywire and it is many minutes per day?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Bezel action is really good, 120 clicks and perfect alignment with dial. Once in position it stays in place, doesn't move at all. The lumed pip glows like a torch. See my mini review here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That sounds awesome, I mean that's really my gripe with dive watches. A bad bezel can really ruin it.  
The lume looks awesome!

Oh! Good that sounds good 15 days, it's around aliexpress times then. This makes me happy haha! Let's see: Mine was sent for shipped yesterday.... Alright around 14+ days then. Maybe a bit longer for me, since you live in France. I supose a lot will go directly to France. For the Netherlands I assume a lot goes to Germany and then the Netherlands.

Thanks a lot for letting me know what to expect.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> Yesterday evening I magnetized big time for the first time one of my mechanicals...I left a toy magnet touching it (well initially it did not touch it, but I moved the keyboard and then they touched) and the watch now loses 5 seconds per 1 minute.
> Went and bought a demagnitizer from an EU warehouse of Ali with warranty that I will receive it before the 12th of December. Let's see...
> 
> Can magnetization be responsible for lower accuracy (e.g. 30 seconds per day) or it always goes haywire and it is many minutes per day?


If you have a compass you can hold the compass above your watch, if the compass goes haywire, you know your watch is magnetized.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

I picked this Megir chronograph up in the latest sale, delivered in 8 days. £9 
I like it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> I havn't seen a lot of Corgeut on here, how are they? Starking also something I didn't really look at.
> 
> Ps. I have edited some of my newest posts, and will from now on ignore posts that do question the source of San Martin etc.


Unlike SM which is pretty consistent, it depends on the model with Corgeut. I have an early model Corgeut BB blue homage with a Miyota 8215 and it runs a treat. It's thinner like the original ETA models. Recently, I put it on a navy Fluororubber tropic style strap and it's been pretty heavy in the rotation. Be wearing it at the beach every weekend for a while.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> Unlike SM which is pretty consistent, it depends on the model with Corgeut. I have an early model Corgeut BB blue homage with a Miyota 8215 and it runs a treat. It's thinner like the original ETA models. Recently, I put it on a navy Fluororubber tropic style strap and it's been pretty heavy in the rotation. Be wearing it at the beach every weekend for a while.


I take it this model is no longer sold? Else I would be interested.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Caledonia said:


> I picked this Megir chronograph up in the latest sale, delivered in 8 days. £9
> I like it.
> View attachment 15557792
> View attachment 15557793
> View attachment 15557794


Looks nice for that price!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Looks nice for that price!


Yes, well made, sub dials all work.
The strap, not so good, but for the price it's a bargain. 
Thanks


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Caledonia said:


> Yes, well made, sub dials all work.
> The strap, not so good, but for the price it's a bargain.
> Thanks


A square watch can be fun! It's something different, I don't think you can really buy anything bad for that price. I mean I've seen thing in watch stores that are way more expensive.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Techme said:


> Discussing reps is the fastest way to get this thread shut down. For those newer to this thread, a couple of years ago we weren't even able to paste Aliexpress links in thread. We had to modify the links which was a PITA. Often links were removed. Thanks to SM, Corgeut, Pagani Design, Heimdallr, Starking and others, the Chinese homage industry has come a long way of late. Please don't stuff this thread up.


My last comment is the link below on this.





Top 5 Watches & Their Homage Alternatives







www.twentytwoten.com





Steinhart, Invicta, Bulova and the list goes on...


Szechuan said:


> If you have a compass you can hold the compass above your watch, if the compass goes haywire, you know your watch is magnetized.


Yeap, north became south 
I had more watches on the desk, which seem unaffected. Will have to check them one by one in detail.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> I take it this model is no longer sold? Else I would be interested.


Sure it is.

Regular dial: US $91.0 48% OFF|Corgeut Design Brand Luxury Men Watches lume Automatic 2019 Military Sport Swim Clock Waterproof Business Mechanical Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

3, 6, 9 dial: US $89.7 54% OFF|Corgeut Mechanical Watch luminous Schwarz Bay Men Automatic Sport Swim Clock Luxury Brand male Mechanical Wrist Watches 2010D|Sports Watches| - AliExpress

Bronze PVD: US $57.34 53% OFF|41mm Mechanical wristWatches Corgeut black case Miyota 、Seagull Sapphire Glass Waterproof swim Luminous mens Automatic watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

My earlier model couldn't be bought with a bracelet and unfortunately, I can't buy one because the spring bar holes are in the wrong location. I've heard the bracelet is excellent though. I added a couple of photos to my post above.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> Sure it is.
> 
> Regular dial: US $91.0 48% OFF|Corgeut Design Brand Luxury Men Watches lume Automatic 2019 Military Sport Swim Clock Waterproof Business Mechanical Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


Nice it doesn't look bad. Maybe I'll get one maybe I'll wait for the San Martin one.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Nice it doesn't look bad. Maybe I'll get one maybe I'll wait for the San Martin one.


The SM will obviously be much higher quality. It's obviously better specced. I use it as a beater and it's been in the water a lot. It's fun, comfortable and looks good.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> I havn't seen a lot of Corgeut on here, how are they? Starking also something I didn't really look at.
> 
> Ps. I have edited some of my newest posts, and will from now on ignore posts that do question the source of San Martin etc.


I own (or have owned) a bunch of Corgeut, they're nothing to compare with their San Martin / Steeldive counterparts, but still very decent for the price!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've just uploaded a video that my be interesting to guys here.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just uploaded a video that my be interesting to guys here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice I just never understood cufflinks... Maybe I've never been rich enough to buy a **** that doesn't come with a button haha.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Nice I just never understood cufflinks... Maybe I've never been rich enough to buy a **** that doesn't come with a button haha.


Ha you could definitely afford shirts with French cuffs! They are more ubiquitous and accessible than you might expect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Nice I just never understood cufflinks... Maybe I've never been rich enough to buy a **** that doesn't come with a button haha.


Funny, you forgot the "r" in shirt, and WUS censored it


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just uploaded a video that my be interesting to guys here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i was waiting for the trusty diamond detector and then i read in the comments there is no protective glass at all.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Nice I just never understood cufflinks... Maybe I've never been rich enough to buy a **** that doesn't come with a button haha.


I got your back mate:

￡10.86 50％ Off | Men French Cufflinks Shirt 2020 New Men's Stripes Shirt Long Sleeve Casual Male Brand Shirts Slim Fit French Cuff Dress Shirts








18.49US $ 50% OFF|Men French Cuff Dress Shirt 2022 New White Long Sleeve Casual Buttons Shirt Male Brand Shirts Regular Fit Cufflinks Included 6xl - Shirts - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> i was waiting for the trusty diamond detector and then i read in the comments there is no protective glass at all.


 yeah that was a bit weird. I didn't even think about it until someone said. I was too in awe that it actually worked.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I think this sub:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know, on the sale with coupons etc I got the Cronos water ghost, in black but same homage idea, with a PT5000 movement for $187 us and they sent it fedex from China to Canada.
Kinda blows away the Heimdallr for just a few bucks more.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Is using a flashlight needed for lume ? How is it with real light ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Is using a flashlight needed for lume ? How is it with real light ?


Good enough most of the time, though I notice that in the darker winter days, the lume kicks in really fast. Which means at the end of the evening it's a bit weaker.

Though lume is cool it's some of those things that I rarely need. For making photo's however charging with a flashlight is nice to get that big lume shot.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> You know, on the sale with coupons etc I got the Cronos water ghost, in black but same homage idea, with a PT5000 movement for $187 us and they sent it fedex from China to Canada.
> Kinda blows away the Heimdallr for just a few bucks more.


Hmm I don't think the Chronos is bad, but the Crono's isin't always on sale with coupons. I think the Heimdallr is that perfect bridge between Steeldive and Cronos/San Martin.

More choice is always good.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Is using a flashlight needed for lume ? How is it with real light ?


I'm hoping during the summer it'll be better but using a flashlight on the phone was ok for a quick blast to see how it looks on the dark

Some helpful posts above mentioned better torches for the job I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

In the 11:11 sale, I ordered two watches, 3 watch straps and a tool from various stores. According to Ali tracking, a strap & the tool are already in the USA. Four to six weeks is normal in the past.
All other items are shown as "accepted by airline." Pagani store was slower than San Martin store to get to that milestone.
On a related note, I already have two more watches and straps in my cart for the Brack Friday sale... sad 


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Hmm I don't think the Chronos is bad, but the Crono's isin't always on sale with coupons. I think the Heimdallr is that perfect bridge between Steeldive and Cronos/San Martin.
> 
> More choice is always good.


Agreed, I have the Heimdallr 62 Mas on a tropic that is perfect QC. WAY cheaper than the alternatives when I got it. 
I suspect there is another sale coming up for Black Friday?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> In the 11:11 sale, I ordered two watches, 3 watch straps and a tool from various stores. According to Ali tracking, a strap & the tool are already in the USA. Four to six weeks is normal in the past.
> All other items are shown as "accepted by airline." Pagani store was slower than San Martin store to get to that milestone.
> On a related note, I already have two more watches and straps in my cart for the Brack Friday sale... sad
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That's fast, mine are also already in Belgium... The Belgian warehouse where they go to is like 36 minutes by car... Like 60 kilometer / 37.2 miles......So I'm being really teased now... I know my package is there, I know I could hop in the car and get it myself.... But alas.... I have to wait.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> Agreed, I have the Heimdallr 62 Mas on a tropic that is perfect QC. WAY cheaper than the alternatives when I got it.
> I suspect there is another sale coming up for Black Friday?


On ali yes but it's not that good as the 11/11 sale, at least in my humble opinion.
I am not sure if I'll buy anything....
I don't want to use taobao but that playshark keeps haunting me....
Damn.

The seagull dresser from last sale also looks nice.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> That's fast, mine are also already in Belgium... The Belgian warehouse where they go to is like 36 minutes by car... Like 60 kilometer / 37.2 miles......So I'm being really teased now... I know my package is there, I know I could hop in the car and get it myself.... But alas.... I have to wait.


How long does it normally take for you when waiting?

I've been pretty impressed with the delivery times from AliExp. The Cronos is in the country as of the 17th so 6 days isn't bad. It took my escapement 6 further days after it got in the country for me to have to pay for customs.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> How long does it normally take for you when waiting?
> 
> I've been pretty impressed with the delivery times from AliExp. The Cronos is in the country as of the 17th so 6 days isn't bad. It took my escapement 6 further days after it got in the country for me to have to pay for customs.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm it depends really..... Weekends can sometimes be crap... Like when it arives in Europe on a wednesday, thursday or friday... Usually it doesn't make it in time to be delivered before the weekend.

Sometimes I arive a package like in a week time, other times I have to wait. I would say average is 10 days but 14-17 days are also not uncommon. It really depends... I have a feeling that processing at the warehouses in the warehouse in Belgium are taking very long... Because a trailer with packages was stolen or something. A urbexer that lived in my city found it. If I would have found it, I would have searched for watches perhaps haha!

There was actually some news article in my country. A trailer with aliexpress packages was hijacked, this was a few months ago, I am happy none of my packages were in there! I would be really sad if there was a San Martin floating in there....


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I have a few. Here's some links to my reviews of them.
> 
> Corgeut


I really like this one and wear it often


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Hmmm it depends really..... Weekends can sometimes be crap... Like when it arives in Europe on a wednesday, thursday or friday... Usually it doesn't make it in time to be delivered before the weekend.
> 
> Sometimes I arive a package like in a week time, other times I have to wait. I would say average is 10 days but 14-17 days are also not uncommon. It really depends... I have a feeling that processing at the warehouses in the warehouse in Belgium are taking very long... Because a trailer with packages was stolen or something. A urbexer that lived in my city found it. If I would have found it, I would have searched for watches perhaps haha!
> 
> ...


Wow that's crazy! Sad for the people who've lost their presents.. I wonder what mess that'd be for AlieExp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Wow that's crazy! Sad for the people who've lost their presents.. I wonder what mess that'd be for AlieExp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well this really is an exception to the rule! You can safely trust that your package will arrive. Also when a package might not arive the dispute system works really well.
I have never faced a problem with aliexpress.

Only two packages have failed me so far...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I really like this one and wear it often


It always makes me smile when I see you post.
 Risitas is a boss!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Agreed, I have the Heimdallr 62 Mas on a tropic that is perfect QC. WAY cheaper than the alternatives when I got it.
> I suspect there is another sale coming up for Black Friday?


You can already preview the sale in the app and on the website. Prices are posted, but those prices may not reflect all of your coupons.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Orient watches are available on aliexress now https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_A9xL5c 
and my latest review


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> It always makes me smile when I see you post.
> Risitas is a boss!


I'm glad it does. Me too mate. I love the videos of him and his laugh makes me cry every time. Such a funny guy  We could all do with more laughter right now.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've got another video up guys. This is another interesting one, that people might want to see.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

So everybody knows what you're talking about:








Szechuan said:


> It always makes me smile when I see you post.
> Risitas is a boss!





leastonh said:


> I'm glad it does. Me too mate. I love the videos of him and his laugh makes me cry every time. Such a funny guy  We could all do with more laughter right now.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Please don't take me wrong, but where is your accent from?



No1VIPER said:


> I've got another video up guys. This is another interesting one, that people might want to see.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

cuica said:


> Please don't take me wrong, but where is your accent from?


Chester in the UK.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

cuica said:


> So everybody knows what you're talking about:


Oh man, you've set me off again!! 😂😂


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Also you have to keep in mind that patents/ copyrights do expire and you can actually copy something putting of course a different brand name LEGALLY. The Rolex Submariner is such a case. It's the same principle as the Project Gutenberg in books were you can download a magnitude of old classics for free legally https://www.gutenberg.org


For that reason. Audemars Piguet and Panerai use trademarks, instead of patents, to protect their "unique" design features in perpetuity. It is somewhat debatable whether this is an abuse of the trademark system, since design patents were created for this specific purpose, but as long as the trademark offices and courts keeping granting these forms of IP protection, they remain a legal obstacle to replicas and homages, alike.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Is using a flashlight needed for lume ? How is it with real light ?


Really good lume, like Superluminova or Seiko Lumibrite, will charge pretty well off a well lit room. Dive watches are exposed to real sunlight, so they work really well on a 30 to 60 minute dive.

Any lume will benefit from a quick charge from an LED flashlight, and UV LED torches are even better.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Techme said:


> I am a bit salty. I bought a Proxima MM300 from the Proxima Official Store with DHL shipping. Instead, they shipped it via Aliexpress Standard Shipping which is annoying. Instead of receiving it in days, I'll be looking at weeks. I messaged the seller, but have only heard crickets so far. Sometimes Chinese e-commerce does my head in.
> 
> Edit: Proxima said they're using DHL but due to the processing time running out, they uploaded a place holder tracking number.


A seller did the same but luckily they sorted it out before it left so it went from Aliexpress free to DHL


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

snowman40 said:


> It doesn't start well with an image that suggests Sinn stole the Navitimer design... (They didn't, they BOUGHT it when Breitling went bust, in case anyone didn't know).
> 
> However, it seems to pretty much say what I did, so I don't argue with the gist of it.
> 
> M


_ In 1979 Breitling saw parts of its company go into liquidation due to bankruptcy, and Helmut Sinn, the founder of Sinn watches, bought the rights to use the layouts of Breitling's 806 and 809 Navitimer watch dials._ ~TIME & TIDE
I never knew that! Very interesting....


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

crAss said:


> Yesterday evening I magnetized big time for the first time one of my mechanicals...I left a toy magnet touching it (well initially it did not touch it, but I moved the keyboard and then they touched) and the watch now loses 5 seconds per 1 minute.
> Went and bought a demagnitizer from an EU warehouse of Ali with warranty that I will receive it before the 12th of December. Let's see...
> 
> Can magnetization be responsible for lower accuracy (e.g. 30 seconds per day) or it always goes haywire and it is many minutes per day?


Sure will! Once the watch becomes heavily magnetized it can cause massive inaccuracy. I have a 44mm Flieger with a 6497 mechanical that became magnetized and it was off by 2 min a day from +3 daily. Luckily it's an easy fix I took it to my watch guy and it took him just minutes to fix it and no charge.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> A seller did the same but luckily they sorted it out before it left so it went from Aliexpress free to DHL


Proxima replied to me that are using DHL, but had to use another tracking number before the processing time was running out (even though I had extended it by 10 days). The tracking still hasn't been updated. We will see what transpires...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I've got another video up guys. This is another interesting one, that people might want to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So they went from my top 3 brand name to my least favourite....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> Proxima replied to me that are using DHL, but had to use another tracking number before the processing time was running out (even though I had extended it by 10 days). The tracking still hasn't been updated. We will see what transpires...


Let's hope for the best and yes they do that apperntily.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just uploaded a video that my be interesting to guys here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Szechuan said:


> So they went from my top 3 brand name to my least favourite....


How dare you!! lol


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> So they went from my top 3 brand name to my least favourite....


I just spoke with Pagani Design, and they told me directly that they have NOT changed the brand name. The name Pagrne Design is used only by one reseller who was nervous about the Pagani name, and so Pagani Design rebrands the watches with a different spelling just for that reseller. If you order direct from Pagani Design, the name will be the same as always.

This is the same as the claim a year ago that Pagani Design had rebranded as Bersigar, which was also not true. Bersigar is simply the name of a reseller who requested a different name on the watches.

The actual manufacturer only uses two brand names directly: Pagani Design and Benyar (their budget line).


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I just spoke with Pagani Design, and they told me directly that they have NOT changed the brand name. The name Pagrne Design is used only by one reseller who was nervous about the Pagani name, and so Pagani Design rebrands the watches with a different spelling just for that reseller. If you order direct from Pagani Design, the name will be the same as always.
> 
> This is the same as the claim a year ago that Pagani Design had rebranded as Bersigar, which was also not true. Bersigar is simply the name of a reseller who requested a different name on the watches.
> 
> The actual manufacturer only uses two brand names directly: Pagani Design and Benyar (their budget line).


Thanks! I'm going to look if I can find it with the Pagani design logo. 
Also I would like to inquire how are you doing? 
You did buy 11 watches right have any come in? 
Your gf still with you?
Blackfriday plans?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

A word to the wise... I had a watch in my cart for days in anticipation of Black Friday sale. It was advertised with the lowest sale price I could find. But today, I found the exact same watch had been added at an even lower price by another store! Because I kept looking, I saved $5 USD. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I've just uploaded a video that my be interesting to guys here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love these, and had I seen them 5 years ago, would have got a pair for sure!!
But retired now, all the suits, suspenders, french cuff shirts hanging and collecting dust.
Don't miss it at all!!!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> A word to the wise... I had a watch in my cart for days in anticipation of Black Friday sale. It was advertised with the lowest sale price I could find. But today, I found the exact same watch had been added at an even lower price by another store! Because I kept looking, I saved $5 USD.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The final price could change again, depending if the seller has its own store coupons and/or offers the use of select coupon.
To follow the stores doesn't hurt, they might send you some coupons or discount codes in a promo spam message.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Let's hope for the best and yes they do that apperntily.


They used DHL. Tracking has been modified. Nice.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I just spoke with Pagani Design, and they told me directly that they have NOT changed the brand name. The name Pagrne Design is used only by one reseller who was nervous about the Pagani name, and so Pagani Design rebrands the watches with a different spelling just for that reseller. If you order direct from Pagani Design, the name will be the same as always.
> 
> This is the same as the claim a year ago that Pagani Design had rebranded as Bersigar, which was also not true. Bersigar is simply the name of a reseller who requested a different name on the watches.
> 
> The actual manufacturer only uses two brand names directly: Pagani Design and Benyar (their budget line).


Just to complicate things a bit more though, this particular black and white version is only available with the Pagrne Design branding. As far as I can tell... At least for now anyway 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Just to complicate things a bit more though, this particular black and white version is only available with the Pagrne Design branding. As far as I can tell... At least for now anyway
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Pagrne just doesn't do it for me... 
Name it Panini design then......
No copyright on food, or so I hope.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks! I'm going to look if I can find it with the Pagani design logo.
> Also I would like to inquire how are you doing?
> You did buy 11 watches right have any come in?
> Your gf still with you?
> Blackfriday plans?


Hahaha. Good memory. Only three of the eleven watches have arrived so far. Which is probably good, rather than her seeing eleven boxes all arriving at the same time.

I did promise my girlfriend that I wouldn't buy a lot more watches on black friday (although one or two are already in my cart). Mostly, I will be focused on watch straps, since she hasn't banned those yet


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Hahaha. Good memory. Only three of the eleven watches have arrived so far. Which is probably good, rather than her seeing eleven boxes all arriving at the same time.
> 
> I did promise my girlfriend that I wouldn't buy a lot more watches on black friday (although one or two are already in my cart). Mostly, I will be focused on watch straps, since she hasn't banned those yet


Haha I wish my memory was even better, studying for exams.... The worst thing is after you make the exams all knowledge is gone haha.

Which two are you eyeing? I'm thinking about this one:








130.31US $ 55% OFF|Seagull Merk Часы Мужские Handleiding Mechanisch Horloge Ultra Dunne Eenvoudige Mannen Business Lederen Band Waterdicht Horloge 819.612|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





But I'm not sure yet...If anyone knows anything really good that's below the radar please name it.








319.97US $ 50% OFF|Sport Automatische Horloge Mannen 200M Diver Mechanische Horloge ST2130 Zelfoprollend Beweging Sapphire Bezel Lichtgevende Klok Nieuwe 2020|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com




This one I think is to expensive for me, but damn how I love it....

As for straps... I am also going to look for some nice tropic straps. JUELONG store is really good but if anyone else has reccomendations please do!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> I got your back mate:
> 
> ￡10.86 50％ Off | Men French Cufflinks Shirt 2020 New Men's Stripes Shirt Long Sleeve Casual Male Brand Shirts Slim Fit French Cuff Dress Shirts
> 
> ...


Damn... I really dislike shirts, not even sure what size I would have to get in those. Chinese sizes are no joke.
I had a Chinese ex-gf she was able to purchase in kid sizes and still be able to wear those....
I miss her. ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

655.0US $ |Seagull Horloge Mannelijke Multifunctionele Luminous Leisure Sport Nieuwe Automatische Mechanische Horloge 6057H Marine Serie|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





What do you guys think about this one? Quite a hefty sale on it. Something original as well actually. At least I don't think it's a homage.

I actually do like it, but wish they had black and yellow. I'm not sure I might even jump on this one with coupons and so on.

Some pictures from reviews on taobao.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> For that reason. Audemars Piguet and Panerai use trademarks, instead of patents, to protect their "unique" design features in perpetuity. It is somewhat debatable whether this is an abuse of the trademark system, since design patents were created for this specific purpose, but as long as the trademark offices and courts keeping granting these forms of IP protection, they remain a legal obstacle to replicas and homages, alike.


Well, I am really curious as to whether Audemars Piguet has filed any lawsuits against Hublot. Many Hublots are essentially beefed up (not in a good way most of the times) APs in my eyes. Its like the car tuning scene where you get a normal car in the beginning and can end up having a monster (cute or gross depending on the case!  )


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> 655.0US $ |Seagull Horloge Mannelijke Multifunctionele Luminous Leisure Sport Nieuwe Automatische Mechanische Horloge 6057H Marine Serie|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


looks good, Sea-Gull has a pretty good reputation, and the specs look good. Full size at 42 mm but slim at 12 mm. I think you should get it and give us a detailed report!


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

I shouldn't be, I know, but I'm a sucker for some of Lobinni's "designs" and this new watch caught my eye:










Anyone know what watch, if any, they're imitating?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> looks good, Sea-Gull has a pretty good reputation, and the specs look good. Full size at 42 mm but slim at 12 mm. I think you should get it and give us a detailed report!


Would want to but already thinking of really getting the play shark....


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

I haven't even gotten my 2nd purchase yet from 11-11 not sure how you guys have room for the Black Friday sales already  I'm obviously still new to this all ha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Durden19 said:


> I haven't even gotten my 2nd purchase yet from 11-11 not sure how you guys have room for the Black Friday sales already  I'm obviously still new to this all ha
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a second chance to get the watches you talked yourself out of buying on 11/11.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> It's a second chance to get the watches you talked yourself out of buying on 11/11.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's exactly that it seems. ?


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> It's a second chance to get the watches you talked yourself out of buying on 11/11.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still fretting my first foray into AliExp will be all good. My escarpment time has been happily on my wrist for a week now just waiting till Tuesday for the seamaster. If that all goes ok then may be better tempted 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Just published my review of the Steeldive SD1952 Blancpain Fifty Fathoms homage. Hope this comes in useful for those of you who are considering getting this.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> New Release by San Martin that might raise some eyebrows.
> Looks like a fusion of Tudor and Rolex
> 
> 
> ...


Does anybody have any more information on this - like when it might hit the San Martin website or Ali?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Does anybody have any more information on this - like when it might hit the San Martin website or Ali?


I've been told by them it'll be early next year probably.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I've been told by them it'll be early next year probably.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I'm quite new to the Aliexpress watch scene but with these things I think patience is best? Like you can be first, or you can be last. But if your around last ussually you get good deals on a sale etc. So it's not even bad to wait or am I wrong?

At least I don't think they make a lot of limited editions and such, maybe only the homages that can get them into legal trouble. If they only make 500 of those they won't run in to trouble that much I think


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Indeed, patience! One of the watches in my shopping cart is not included in the Black Friday sale, but I'm itching to get it. So far, no offer of a SALE, which means I must resist.... It's a Merkur and they don't seem as generous with sale prices. When is the next sale? LOL

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Indeed, patience! One of the watches in my shopping cart is not included in the Black Friday sale, but I'm itching to get it. So far, no offer of a SALE, which means I must resist.... It's a Merkur and they don't seem as generous with sale prices. When is the next sale? LOL
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I think there's like 4 big sales on aliexpress? 12:4=3? So every three months? But I had alcohol and I don't even know what I'm saying so sorry....

Also I did buy a watch after the sale because I wanted it, but I asked the seller to add in a free strap haha. I'm a bit scared asking such things will make them angry, but on the other hand they make a sale... Maybe a little bit less of a margin but still making a sale and a happy customer.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

It is about time I bought a watch box to keep some of my watches in. With several dozen watches, and no watchbox, things are getting a bit cluttered.

Can anybody recommend one (or more) watch boxes from AliExpress? I am open to buying several, given how many watches I have.

In terms of budget, around US$100 would really be my upper limit (give or take) for a box that holds 10 to 12 watches.

I was looking at this one, which seems surprisingly cheap. But I have no idea if it would arrive with the glass intact, or if the "wood" is actually painted cardboard, for example:









26.86US $ 20% OFF|New Wood Watch Display Box Organizer Black Top Watch Wooden Case Fashion Watch Storage Packing Gift Boxes Jewelry Case - Watch Boxes - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> It is about time I bought a watch box to keep some of my watches in. With several dozen watches, and no watchbox, things are getting a bit cluttered.
> 
> Can anybody recommend one (or more) watch boxes from AliExpress? I am open to buying several, given how many watches I have.
> 
> ...


I have a couple of these, which are pretty good.








US $26.35 33% OFF|10 Grids Wooden Watch Box Jewelry Display Storage Holder Organizer Watch Case Jewelry Dispay Watch Box|Watch Boxes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> It is about time I bought a watch box to keep some of my watches in. With several dozen watches, and no watchbox, things are getting a bit cluttered.
> 
> Can anybody recommend one (or more) watch boxes from AliExpress? I am open to buying several, given how many watches I have.
> 
> ...


Hmm I don't think you need a expensive box.
First of all you have to ask yourself. Do you want glass open case or one that is dark inside.
Some say a dark one will keep the lume better.
But with glass pane you can actually check what you see.

I just bought one local but I was lucky. I got a nice deal on a brand called Friedrich 23. It's a German brand and I got a nice case but it was really cheap when I bought it.

I don't think a watch case needs to be expensive, it's all about what your looking for and what you want. I would check some locally first before going for alie.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I did by the way buy a storage case for straps:








12.52US $ 58% OFF|40 Slot Vilt Horloge Organizer Box Horlogeband Opslag Case Voor Apple Horloge Band Box Pouch Horloge Band Organizer Houder Tas duurzaam|Horlogen Doosjes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com




Maybe a bit expensive or redundant. But I think it's nice to keep my straps somewhere.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I did by the way buy a storage case for straps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For my straps and tools, I bought two of these : 








2.97US $ 30% de réduction|Sac de maquillage pour femmes, trousse de toilette, trousse de cosmétiques, multifonction, sac de rangement étanche, pochette de beauté pour dames, étuis de maquillage de voyage | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com




Cheap and practical !


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I'm quite new to the Aliexpress watch scene but with these things I think patience is best? Like you can be first, or you can be last. But if your around last ussually you get good deals on a sale etc. So it's not even bad to wait or am I wrong?
> 
> At least I don't think they make a lot of limited editions and such, maybe only the homages that can get them into legal trouble. If they only make 500 of those they won't run in to trouble that much I think


Yeah, patience is needed with AliEx  I tend to place orders and forget about them for a while and may check tracking every week or so. The only order I've been itching to get recently was the ET Flieger, which arrived faster than any AliEx order I have ever placed. Anything from 2-8wks delivery time is 'normal' in my experience with the site.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've been perusing straps and noticed a void of 2-piece NATO style throughout Ali Express.
I did however discover a store that offers a wide variety of leather straps that are mostly a bit different and quite interesting. It's the Onthelevel Watchband Store. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Techme said:


> They used DHL. Tracking has been modified. Nice.


I told you it would work out! The watch gods are smiling...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MAD777 said:


> I've been perusing straps and noticed a void of 2- NATO style throughout Ali Express.
> I did however discover a store that offers a wide variety of leather straps that are mostly a bit different and quite interesting. It's the Onthelevel Watchband Store.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I bought a Fluororubber strap from Onthelevel. Everything was uneventful, which for AliExpress is good. Price was better than the competition at the time.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Techme said:


> I bought a Fluororubber strap from Onthelevel. Everything was uneventful, which for AliExpress is good. Price was better than the competition at the time.


Nice watch mate what is it?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I'm quite new to the Aliexpress watch scene but with these things I think patience is best? Like you can be first, or you can be last. But if your around last ussually you get good deals on a sale etc. So it's not even bad to wait or am I wrong?
> 
> At least I don't think they make a lot of limited editions and such, maybe only the homages that can get them into legal trouble. If they only make 500 of those they won't run in to trouble that much I think


That is largely true for Aliexpress.
Not quite true for Taobao because the Final Price will almost always be higher than the Pre-order price.
Then again, who knows? 
If brands started doing Pre-orders on Aliexpress, mayhaps more Watch renders would see the light of day


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nice watch mate what is it?


It's a Ticino Depthmaster. Ticino have made some affordable Chinese watches that have been well specced and with quality finishing for the price.

I think this watch is out of production now. It used to be available at https://www.sizzlinwatches.com/ and through a WUS seller, who I believe also sold it on ebay (where I got mine). It's 40mm and runs a Miyota 8215, domed sapphire crystal and screw down crown with a ridiculously good action. The bezel insert was advertised as sapphire, but I think it's mineral crystal. The bezel actually has an amazing click and action. The C3 lume is comparable to a Seiko. It's one of my fun beater water watches and did a great job out on the boat today.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> That is largely true for Aliexpress.
> Not quite true for Taobao because the Final Price will almost always be higher than the Pre-order price.
> Then again, who knows?
> If brands started doing Pre-orders on Aliexpress, mayhaps more Watch renders would see the light of day


Yes your right with that. Sadly for me when I take in account the bad conversion rates (bank takes some money) and also the service fee of agents, +customs and vat. I'm always better off on some kind of sale with coupons. Or so I believe.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Paganizonda51 said:


> For my straps and tools, I bought two of these :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks will try and buy one next time. For now I don't even have 40 straps so I'm all good with that thing I bought haha.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

I’m still very much new to the watch game. Is it normal/ok for say the n35 to be about 6seconds slow after a couple of weeks use? I’ve not invested in any equipment to measure these thing just something I noticed today. Do you guys look to tinker with any of the movements at all?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> I'm still very much new to the watch game. Is it normal/ok for say the n35 to be about 6seconds slow after a couple of weeks use? I've not invested in any equipment to measure these thing just something I noticed today. Do you guys look to tinker with any of the movements at all?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean it is losing 6 seconds per day? If so, that is very good for an NH35. Well within expected range. If you mean 6 seconds over two weeks, then that is exceptionally good, and usually only seen in very expensive swiss movements.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Another day, another unboxing video of a new arrival.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you mean it is losing 6 seconds per day? If so, that is very good for an NH35. Well within expected range. If you mean 6 seconds over two weeks, then that is exceptionally good, and usually only seen in very expensive swiss movements.


Cool I really need to find some reading on this to learn more! It's about 6 seconds over the span of 2 weeks. Just want to start learning how to tinker and looking for an excuse I think lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Cool I really need to find some reading on this to learn more! It's about 6 seconds over the span of 2 weeks. Just want to start learning how to tinker and looking for an excuse I think lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If it runs that good, I wouldn't touch her at all. The movement I mean.


----------



## SunnyPuddi (Feb 17, 2014)

Durden19 said:


> Cool I really need to find some reading on this to learn more! It's about 6 seconds over the span of 2 weeks. Just want to start learning how to tinker and looking for an excuse I think lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+6 over 2 weeks is perfect, no need to tinker with that one at all.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I think a lot of watches will roll in, in the week to come. I am expecting a few myself. 
Turtle parade.... Because I'm crazy.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

One of my orders on the 12th still hadn't shipped. I asked the 19th if they were gonna ship. Seller said 'today!'. And now (22nd) he said 'sorry it is out of stock, can you please cancel it'? 
Meanwhile it is now listed as shipped and I can't cancel. 

Wtf are some of these sellers..


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I've got an item listed as 'delivered', but it's not here!

I'll give it a couple more days and then raise a claim.

M


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Got the Red Star 42mm 1963 chrono for $155. Changed the nato to a cheap leather strap. Don't really like the feel of nato but in this case, it covered the stunning movement. It is a beautiful watch - the dial printing is a bit meh but the indices, the hands, the double domed acrylic crystal and the movement are all gorgeous


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

madmak said:


> View attachment 15561569
> View attachment 15561570
> 
> 
> Got the Red Star 42mm 1963 chrono for $155. Changed the nato to a cheap leather strap. Don't really like the feel of nato but in this case, it covered the stunning movement. It is a beautiful watch - the dial printing is a bit meh but the indices, the hands, the double domed acrylic crystal and the movement are all gorgeous


Looks lovely! How about a two part nato strap maybe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

SunnyPuddi said:


> +6 over 2 weeks is perfect, no need to tinker with that one at all.


I've got a pocket watch on its way from eBay that will hopefully be enough for me to not wreck any good ones

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> One of my orders on the 12th still hadn't shipped. I asked the 19th if they were gonna ship. Seller said 'today!'. And now (22nd) he said 'sorry it is out of stock, can you please cancel it'?
> Meanwhile it is now listed as shipped and I can't cancel.
> 
> Wtf are some of these sellers..


Damn which watch was it if I may ask? That sucks though!
It really is hard to communicate sometimes.
With watches I have had more problems then I have ever had with anything else I bought on aliexpress.
One time a seller told me that he/she was sorry but something went wrong in the system if I could please cancel and select other, that it might not mean a lot to me but a lot to them. I happily obliged. I mean they just were upstraight and honest told me: a mistake happened. I canceled.

IT was a diamond selecter test thing, I never ordered another one so I'm without one still.



snowman40 said:


> I've got an item listed as 'delivered', but it's not here!
> 
> I'll give it a couple more days and then raise a claim.
> 
> M


That's a pain. I'm still waiting for a watch strap that I bought in the UK. It's on the same status ever since 9 november...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

madmak said:


> View attachment 15561569
> View attachment 15561570
> 
> 
> Got the Red Star 42mm 1963 chrono for $155. Changed the nato to a cheap leather strap. Don't really like the feel of nato but in this case, it covered the stunning movement. It is a beautiful watch - the dial printing is a bit meh but the indices, the hands, the double domed acrylic crystal and the movement are all gorgeous


Really want one, but that chronograph looks so delicate I'm just scared it breaks when I sneeze haha..... I wish they just made a meca quartz one.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Really want one, but that chronograph looks so delicate I'm just scared it breaks when I sneeze haha..... I wish they just made a meca quartz one.


The clicking is so so satisfying though. i have a vk63 mecaquartz and it is nowhere close to this one


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Really want one, but that chronograph looks so delicate I'm just scared it breaks when I sneeze haha..... I wish they just made a meca quartz one.


ST19 movement is no so fragile. I've been owning this exact 1963 Panda for 1.5 years, wearing it in the rotation with the occasional chrono use, and it's still rock solid. This must be my fav 'dressy' watch, all the others I once had (Orient Bambino & the like) are gone, this one has stayed.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> ST19 movement is no so fragile. I've been owning this exact 1963 Panda for 1.5 years, wearing it in the rotation with the occasional chrono use, and it's still rock solid. This must be my fav 'dressy' watch, all the others I once had (Orient Bambino & the like) are gone, this one has stayed.


I love that panda dial.... Should maybe go for one. The one you have look nice but the other called Sugess? Also looks nice. I don't even know if there's any other.... But I would like to get one this sale maybe....

Anyone wants to chime in with some good panda chrono advice? Thanks for the help on this topic by the way, I really have learned a lot and found some great watches.

I like the community here, I was actually banned from the watch forum in my language, because I liked Aliexpress watches and they kept talking ******** about China.

Here I feel like we can really enjoy these watches. But in some parts of the watch community it's a sin or something.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> I love that panda dial.... Should maybe go for one. The one you have look nice but the other called Sugess? Also looks nice. I don't even know if there's any other.... But I would like to get one this sale maybe....
> 
> Anyone wants to chime in with some good panda chrono advice? Thanks for the help on this topic by the way, I really have learned a lot and found some great watches.
> 
> ...


I've heard really good things about the Sugess








385.6US $ |Orologio Uomo Men Watches Seagull Chronograph Watch 1963 Sapphire Mechanical 1901 Movement Military Pilot Mens Men Sapphire 38mm|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> I love that panda dial.... Should maybe go for one. The one you have look nice but the other called Sugess? Also looks nice. I don't even know if there's any other.... But I would like to get one this sale maybe....
> 
> Anyone wants to chime in with some good panda chrono advice? Thanks for the help on this topic by the way, I really have learned a lot and found some great watches.
> 
> ...


This is a great option.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Silvire (Aug 18, 2015)

mougino said:


> ST19 movement is no so fragile. I've been owning this exact 1963 Panda for 1.5 years, wearing it in the rotation with the occasional chrono use, and it's still rock solid. This must be my fav 'dressy' watch, all the others I once had (Orient Bambino & the like) are gone, this one has stayed.


Oh I love the design of this, just wish there wasn't so much text on the dial.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Well, I guess the two watches bought during the 11:11 sale wasn't enough. These two more are just ordered, along with four watch straps. Ironically, the same watch internally, but two very different vibes. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_herremans (Aug 19, 2018)

New 2021 Notice (Officially Start Sales On December 15) CADISEN Automatic Machinery Men's Watches Daytona 100M Waterproof Watch


































119.99US $ 80% OFF|CADISEN Automatic Machinery Men's Watches Luxury Ceramics Daytona Watch Sport Waterproof Wristwatch Mens Clock 2021 Man watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I went and bought the playshark. 
If customs does not hit me, it was a good deal.
If customs hit me, I'm dead.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Well, this is weird.
For 11.11 I bought this Sugess Chronograph (also my first AE purchase): 








As you can see, the value of the watch is *$177.66* before coupons and DHL shipping. *$189.40* after.
Today I got an email from DHL telling me that the customs did not agree with declared price on the invoice,
Apparently, without me asking for it, Sugess claimed this watch only cost... *$15*. And that it's a stationery item (?)








So now the customs are not amused and told me they will calculate imported tax based on the proper, CORRECT price,
which-according to them-is...* $170.*
Wait huh?
Yeah I am a bit confused by this whole thing. Waiting to hear back from them.
Is this normal?


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Silvire said:


> Oh I love the design of this, just wish there wasn't so much text on the dial.


Well lucky for you, Sugess has a slightly bigger (40mm) panda chrono at a slightly higher price,
But it does have less text on the dial.









188.66US $ 50% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Watch 40mm Steel Belt Pilot Watch Sapphire Seagull St1901 Movement Mechanical Watch Men Panda Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> Well, this is weird.
> For 11.11 I bought this Sugess Chronograph (also my first AE purchase):
> View attachment 15562516
> 
> ...


DHL likes to do that. It's the reason I use standard shipping. DHL is always taxing me. I think this is due to the nature of DHL being premium shipping. So anything shipped with premium will be worth more. No one is going to ship a 15$ watch with 20-40$ shipping (33$ in your case) So they do check those parcels.

As For stationary I do not know. They always put down watch when I buy. So that is a mistake by the seller.

But DHL and other expensive deliveries will always get your burned. I always take slow shipping. Or a warehouse in Europe. But even with a San Martin I chose chinese standard instead of Belgium to save 16 euros. if customs hit me I'll be sad. But they should be really bussy now so they will filter out the more expensive shipping options.

The standard shipments are just thrown on a container in bulk.

Edit: are they saying 170$ is the customs price? Or that they will level tax over 170?

If the first is what they did just dont accept the package it will be sent back to the seller. At least this is the case in my country check your country and post office rules.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I've got another unboxing video guys. This is another one of the new arrives from the 11.11 sale purchases.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Coupon for the Black Friday sale on AliExpress:

If you spend US$80 of more, you can get a 10% discount with the code 2020FRIDAY


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

here are some deals is saw for some Heimdallrs.

this Monster homage looks best in red.

























455.0US $ |Heimdallr Automatic Diving Watch SRP313 Luminous 200m Waterproof Sapphire Stainless Steel Mechanical Wristwatch Prospex Monster|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





something for the left handed for under 100 Euro

























360.0US $ |Heimdallr Automatic Diving Watch Day/Date Full Luminous 200m Waterproof Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Mechanical Wristwatch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> here are some deals is saw for some Heimdallrs.
> 
> this Monster homage looks best in red.
> 
> ...


That Monster homage is cheaper than what I paid for mine during the 11.11 sale. I went for the red one. Not received it yet though.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I've got another unboxing video guys. This is another one of the new arrives from the 11.11 sale purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can you be so ungrateful as to comment on everything inside the box except for the bubblewrap. That bubblewrap was like a brother to the watch, it was protecting that watch inside the case.... And you just discarded it without giving it a second glance....

As for the watch, damn that looks really nice. It looks stunning, I hope my playshark will look as good.... As that also is a aquatimer homage, can't wait to have it in my hands and show pics.

Also how do you record your videos? Do you have like a gopro on your head or?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The new cadisen chronograph looks nice


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> here are some deals is saw for some Heimdallrs.
> 
> something for the left handed for under 100 Euro
> 
> ...


As a lefty I thank you for thinking about me, but I have learned to live with the fact that I'll wear my watch on my right hand. I don't even see why a left handed person would want the crown on the other side, there's crown guards. If it is to access the crown while on wrist I do not think this is a good practice. I only play with the crown when it's off my wrist.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> DHL likes to do that. It's the reason I use standard shipping. DHL is always taxing me. I think this is due to the nature of DHL being premium shipping. So anything shipped with premium will be worth more. No one is going to ship a 15$ watch with 20-40$ shipping (33$ in your case) So they do check those parcels.
> 
> As For stationary I do not know. They always put down watch when I buy. So that is a mistake by the seller.
> 
> ...


They will level tax over 170.
Which I find weird because that's actually lower than the actual price 177.
And yeah, I'm not happy with the 40 bucks DHL fee either,
but I just received refund for a watch that never arrived after 3 whole months.
So I just can't trust their Standard Shipping any more.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> How can you be so ungrateful as to comment on everything inside the box except for the bubblewrap. That bubblewrap was like a brother to the watch, it was protecting that watch inside the case.... And you just discarded it without giving it a second glance....
> 
> As for the watch, damn that looks really nice. It looks stunning, I hope my playshark will look as good.... As that also is a aquatimer homage, can't wait to have it in my hands and show pics.
> 
> Also how do you record your videos? Do you have like a gopro on your head or?


Yeah I'm a bit smitten with this one at the moment. I've not taken it off since doing the unboxing.
I record my videos using a ring light stand with my phone in it. Not the best set up in the world.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> The new cadisen chronograph looks nice


Do note that:

There's still no affordable automatic chronograph movement (Seagull's ones are all manual).
They only claimed it uses an "Automatic mechanical movement".
"Chronograph" was never actually mentioned in that page.
I bet it's a "fake" chronograph, as in the subdials are not for stopwatch functions.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I've got another unboxing video guys. This is another one of the new arrives from the 11.11 sale purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dial/bezel on that is stunning! But IMO the case doesn't live up to that standard, a shame really.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> They will level tax over 170.
> Which I find weird because that's actually lower than the actual price 177.
> And yeah, I'm not happy with the 40 bucks DHL fee either,
> but I just received refund for a watch that never arrived after 3 whole months.
> So I just can't trust their Standard Shipping any more.


To bad that a standard shipping watch got lost. It happens I guess... I had standard shipping fail on me twice. In both cases I got money back, I'm just hoping that my watches will arrive. At one time I had bought a tablet on gearbest it was pricy like 400 euro's, but it had an error I sent it back, cost me a lot but well it was broken so **** it. Was a damn pain to get my money back but on a Dutch forum there was a Gearbest rep and he was able to move things for me. 

Over 170$ is lucky. Because in my country it would be value watch + value shipping so would be at 200$ or something, but ussually they luckily do lowball it a bit. Aah well customs are sour, but enjoy the watch.  It's a good looking one.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I'm a bit smitten with this one at the moment. I've not taken it off since doing the unboxing.
> I record my videos using a ring light stand with my phone in it. Not the best set up in the world.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Yeah it really looks beautiful, it's expensive but it seems you get your moneys worth. 
I really like the watch, wish they made a black and yellow variant.


> Uh huh, you know what it is
> Black and yellow
> Black and yellow
> Black and yellow
> Black and yellow


Having voiced my opinion on color preference, I must say that the blue really looks good on that watch. I'm truly amazed at these Chinese microbrands. I think I have said this before but two weeks ago I was in the city and walked inside a watch shop. They carried some Citizen watches, Seiko's and some Fossil etc. Most was quartz with a odd mechanical Seiko or Citizen.

But those prices.... I mean I am not lying when I say that most watches started at around 100 euro's and could run up to 200 - 300 for a mechanical one. And then you had like a cheap Seiko or Citizen they're cheapest models. Compare them to a Cronos / San Martin or whatever, and they're put to shame.Not hating on Seiko or Citizen, just saying what the Chinese micro brands offer for the money seems such great value.... That it almost seems impossible.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm going to ban myself from aliexpress....

I caught bought a bullet.....


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Well, this is weird.
> For 11.11 I bought this Sugess Chronograph (also my first AE purchase):
> View attachment 15562516
> 
> ...


At least in the EU the price for customs clearance is the original price NOT including any discounts AND including shipping. This what the EU law demands.
Usually all courier companies check the parcels in order to get a very high handling fee, even if the clearance cost is low (which for values between 22 euros and 150 euros, you just pay the national VAT rate + clearance cost). Normal post service always has the lowest clearance cost.
Now the first package I had to clear a couple of years ago, I sent a screenshot as the above and I ended up paying VAT for the total initial value (which was about 20euros more since I had used multiple coupons. Lucky enough that there was no "original price" in the screenshot from the seller claiming a 75% discount. From then on I just send a copy of the prepaid credit card statement I use and they are happy to use the value stated on the card.
You have to be careful though, because if you stack up multiple items in order to apply coupons/codes for e.g. 100 USD order and one of the items gets stopped in customs, you are forced to use a screenshot as the one above and usually you get taxed more. This is extremely crucial if you have items near the 22 euro price limit.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> At least in the EU the price for customs clearance is the original price NOT including any discounts AND including shipping. This what the EU law demands.
> Usually all courier companies check the parcels in order to get a very high handling fee, even if the clearance cost is low (which for values between 22 euros and 150 euros, you just pay the national VAT rate + clearance cost). Normal post service always has the lowest clearance cost.
> Now the first package I had to clear a couple of years ago, I sent a screenshot as the above and I ended up paying VAT for the total initial value (which was about 20euros more since I had used multiple coupons. Lucky enough that there was no "original price" in the screenshot from the seller claiming a 75% discount. From then on I just send a copy of the prepaid credit card statement I use and they are happy to use the value stated on the card.
> You have to be careful though, because if you stack up multiple items in order to apply coupons/codes for e.g. 100 USD order and one of the items gets stopped in customs, you are forced to use a screenshot as the one above and usually you get taxed more. This is extremely crucial if you have items near the 22 euro price limit.


In my 3 or 4 years of using aliexpress only once did I have a problem. They sent me a letter inquiring the price of a product I had bought. It was a bluedio headphone. I at first thought I'd randomly tell them a amount, but then I thought **** it.... This might be a test to see if what I say is the same as the seller put on the package....

So I asked the seller explained to them the post was inquiring about it etc. They just messaged back: 'This headphone we always declare 18$.' They then made me a invoice. And I sent it to the seller.

You can actually ask sellers to make you a invoice. Do not know if every seller will do this though. I had luck maybe with that one time.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Sea-gull is really going all-out this sale.








193.97US $ 38% OFF|2021 Seagull Watch Men's Barrel Automatic Mechanical Watch Hollow Perspective Luminous Watch Men's Wristwatch Dial 849.27.6094 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















121.62US $ 58% OFF|Seagull Brand Часы Мужские Manual Mechanical Watch Ultra-thin Simple Men's Business Leather Strap Waterproof Watch 819.612 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















97.49US $ 61% OFF|Seagull Genuine Leather Band Pvd With Stainless Steel Rose Gold Hands Exhibition Back Automatic Men's Watch Sea-gull D819.437 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















137.94US $ 34% OFF|Seagull Stainless Steel Bracelet 41mm Dial 3 Hands Automatic Watch Authentic Sea-gull Watch 5106/5107 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















174.0US $ 40% OFF|Genuine Leather Band 3 Black Dial Back Automatic Women's - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Bonus Watches:

Addies Tuna:








114.8US $ 65% OFF|Addies Dive Tuna Dive Watch Bgw9 Luminous Automatic Watch Man Mechanical Watch Ceramic Bezel Nh35 300m Dive Watches Men's Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Lobinni Square








125.4US $ 62% OFF|Lobinni Square Watch Mechanical Limited Edition Seagull Men's Automatic Часы Механика Мужские Pagani Design Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Burei








91.0US $ 48% OFF|Nh35 Burei Luxury Brand Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Military Mechanical Men Watch Casual Canvas Strap Relogio Masculino 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












Boderry:








159.99US $ 20% OFF|Boderry Urban Men's Skeleton Titanium Watches Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Luxury Watch For Men Sapphire Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















159.99US $ 20% OFF|Boderry Urban Luxury Men's Titanium Watches Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Calendar Date Luminous Watch Clock Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Have any of you bought any watches from AliExp purely to modify at all? Just wondering what experiences you guys have had?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Have any of you bought any watches from AliExp purely to modify at all? Just wondering what experiences you guys have had?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For modding I guess some might use the seiko homages. Though not sure if theres any active members here that do mod such homages. Theres videos on YouTube.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Sea-gull is really going all-out this sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They got some nice watches. I'm going to like they're military watch. I like the addition of the bullet thing in the dial and that is has no date. I really like watches that do not feature a date. The Burei is a lot cheaper and doesn't even look that bad!

You really have a knack for finding nice watches and deals. Everytime you post I start sweating and feeling panic.

But I'm glad you pointed me towards the playshark. It did cost me a lot but I got it for 220 euros that's not to bad... most expensive ali watch til now however....

I'm going to ban myself from ali from now.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> I'm going to ban myself from aliexpress....
> 
> I caught bought a bullet.....
> 
> View attachment 15562662


FWIW I got what could be considered the cousin to that watch,
and I LOVE it to bits.
Satisfied both my trench and pilot watch thirst
(The red second hand was an after-market mod tho)


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> FWIW I got what could be considered the cousin to that watch,
> and I LOVE it to bits.
> Satisfied both my trench and pilot watch thirst
> (The red second hand was an after-market mod tho)
> View attachment 15562893


Damn that looks like a real nice watch! Love the red seconds hand mod. It looks great, can't wait til I have mine. The one you have on is a nice looker! It also looks quite big right? The one I bought has 24 mm lugwidth I believe so it's a huge watch. Though I like that!


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Damn that looks like a real nice watch! Love the red seconds hand mod. It looks great, can't wait til I have mine. The one you have on is a nice looker! It also looks quite big right? The one I bought has 24 mm lugwidth I believe so it's a huge watch. Though I like that!


Watches always look bigger in photos. This one is like 39 or 40mm, with 20mm lug width.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> Watches always look bigger in photos. This one is like 39 or 40mm, with 20mm lug width.


I see! That's a decent size. Mine is 43mm with 24mm lugs so it's going to be a big one I think.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> For modding I guess some might use the seiko homages. Though not sure if theres any active members here that do mod such homages. Theres videos on YouTube.


Cheers I think I'll leave it for this year and think about it next year! Give me some time to save up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

This new Phylida homage to the Explorer I looks very similar to my Tisell, including the clasp. Also comes with a Miyota movement but I am betting not the high beat that is in the Tisell:








79.2US $ 40% OFF|New 39mm Automatic Mechanical Luxury Watch Explore Black Dial 100m Water Resistant - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Even though I was only supposed to buy watch straps, and watch boxes this week (after some excess watch purchasing in the 11/11 sale), I couldn't keep my finger away from the "Buy" button. So, I just bought my first ever Parnis. Specifically, the Root Beer GMT on a Jubilee bracelet. With coupons, it came out to $67.









88.0US $ 50% OFF|Parnis 40mm Automatic Mechanical Men's Watches Gmt Sapphire Crystal 2021 Diver Man Watch Relogio Masculino Role Luxury Men Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

No comment


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

GHK said:


> View attachment 15563029
> 
> 
> No comment


My San Martin has the same text too.









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> My San Martin has the same text too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it doesn't. On yours, MarineMaster and Professional are spelled correctly.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> No it doesn't. On yours, MarineMaster and Professional are spelled correctly.


Oops. I didn't even notice the spelling mistake. I thought you were pointing it out as being a trademark/copyright 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Even though I was only supposed to buy watch straps, and watch boxes this week (after some excess watch purchasing in the 11/11 sale), I couldn't keep my finger away from the "Buy" button. So, I just bought my first ever Parnis. Specifically, the Root Beer GMT on a Jubilee bracelet. With coupons, it came out to $67.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ask the girlfriend? Was she okay with it?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

GHK said:


> View attachment 15563029
> 
> 
> No comment





Springy Watch said:


> No it doesn't. On yours, MarineMaster and Professional are spelled correctly.





No1VIPER said:


> Oops. I didn't even notice the spelling mistake. I thought you were pointing it out as being a trademark/copyright
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Didn't notice it either but I just checked reviews of people who reviewed it with photo's. On they're photo's it semes toe be Marinemaster and Professional as it should be. Instead of Marinenaster and Professiomal


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

I saw this on eBay. Anyone come across it on AE?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This Ali sales business needs to END! I just added another bracelet. Realized that I don't own a Jubilee... that was my justification, LOL. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> This Ali sales business needs to END! I just added another bracelet. Realized that I don't own a Jubilee... that was my justification, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Haha I don't think I have one, but to be honest while I do think steel is comfortable I prefer rubber I think. Just because I can adjust it on the fly. Steel is alright but I prefer rubber I think. Steel sometimes looks bland to me, but I have some on steel that I will keep on steel I think.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Velez84 said:


> View attachment 15563127
> 
> I saw this on eBay. Anyone come across it on AE?


I haven't seen it on AliExpress, but it is, perhaps surprisingly, a real watch recently released by Sugess:









Sugess Top Chronometer Daytona SU001DAY Panda Dial Automatic Chronograph Watch ETA7750


Ceramic Bezel, Oyster Bracelet, Screw Down Crown & Pushers, Luminous Hands, ETA7750




sugesswatch.com


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I haven't seen it on AliExpress, but it is, perhaps surprisingly, a real watch recently released by Sugess:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hefty price tag.

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

kovy71 said:


> Hefty price tag.
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Peanuts compared to the Rolex Daytona.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Peanuts compared to the Rolex Daytona.


Very expensive compared to parnis or pagani daytona

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

kovy71 said:


> Very expensive compared to parnis or pagani daytona
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


But those are mecaquartz. To be honest I see Meca Quartz as the perfect invention. 
Though some people are automatic freaks. I prefer automatics cause of sweeping hands.
I do not like a quartz watch missing all markers.... But for a parnis or pagani daytona homage, I don't mind the seconds ticking in a sub dial.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> But those are mecaquartz. To be honest I see Meca Quartz as the perfect invention.
> Though some people are automatic freaks. I prefer automatics cause of sweeping hands.
> I do not like a quartz watch missing all markers.... But for a parnis or pagani daytona homage, I don't mind the seconds ticking in a sub dial.


True but the sugess is still "only" a 7750 clone, would be more impressive if they use a 4130 clone..

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Does anyone have any experience with this watch:

￡45.74 52％ Off | LOREO Luxury Brand Diving Men Military Sport Watches Men's Automatic Mechanical Clock Waterproof 200M Date Wristwatch Reloj








59.37US $ 49% OFF|Loreo Luxury Brand Diving Men Military Sport Watches Men's Automatic Mechanical Clock Waterproof 200m Date Wristwatch Reloj - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

kovy71 said:


> True but the sugess is still "only" a 7750 clone, would be more impressive if they use a 4130 clone..
> 
> Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


Let's hope they do a damn good job.  
I also think it's expensive but when it would hit aliexpress and you can get some good coupons. I was able to knock down a 270 euro watch to 222 so it's not that bad.

Just need patience with these things.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this watch:
> 
> ￡45.74 52％ Off | LOREO Luxury Brand Diving Men Military Sport Watches Men's Automatic Mechanical Clock Waterproof 200M Date Wristwatch Reloj
> 
> ...


In my experience you kind of get what you pay for. I dont dislike pagani design but they have a lot of backplay on the bezel and the watches overall dont feel as good as a San Martin does. I have yet to check out a steel dive it's on the way. I think it would be a okay watch if you don't have high expectations.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Durden19 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this watch:
> 
> ￡45.74 52％ Off | LOREO Luxury Brand Diving Men Military Sport Watches Men's Automatic Mechanical Clock Waterproof 200M Date Wristwatch Reloj
> 
> ...


For the money you pay they pretty good. It was one of the first watches I bought on AliExpress. Before I had my YouTube channel.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> In my experience you kind of get what you pay for. I dont dislike pagani design but they have a lot of backplay on the bezel and the watches overall dont feel as good as a San Martin does. I have yet to check out a steel dive it's on the way. I think it would be a okay watch if you don't have high expectations.





No1VIPER said:


> For the money you pay they pretty good. It was one of the first watches I bought on AliExpress. Before I had my YouTube channel.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Cheers for the heads up. I was actually looking at the steel dive/hiem skx007 homages as well. Just can't justify reaching for a Sam Martin at the moment and was wondering if I got a dirt cheap version I can mess about with some mods on it. I know if I was to get a proper homage I'd go for a higher quality one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Durden19 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this watch:
> 
> ￡45.74 52％ Off | LOREO Luxury Brand Diving Men Military Sport Watches Men's Automatic Mechanical Clock Waterproof 200M Date Wristwatch Reloj
> 
> ...


 People reported their watches fogging up from just living in a house with a bathroom. So don't expect any water resistance from that.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Durden19 said:


> Cheers for the heads up. I was actually looking at the steel dive/hiem skx007 homages as well. Just can't justify reaching for a Sam Martin at the moment and was wondering if I got a dirt cheap version I can mess about with some mods on it. I know if I was to get a proper homage I'd go for a higher quality one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steeldive





Heimdallr





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Steeldive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers for the links I've seen them before  if you had to pick one which would it be?



spacecat said:


> People reported their watches fogging up from just living in a house with a bathroom. So don't expect any water resistance from that.


These wouldn't be touching any water but then again I'd be a but annoyed if it fogged up like that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Durden19 said:


> Cheers for the links I've seen them before  if you had to pick one which would it be?
> 
> These wouldn't be touching any water but then again I'd be a but annoyed if it fogged up like that
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I personally prefer the Heimdallr.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I personally prefer the Heimdallr.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I've actually got the Cronos Seamaster arriving tomorrow so hoping this will make me abstain from my modding ideas for a little while longer ha or at least until after Xmas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

I broke down and got myself the Sugess panda chrono and also few Sknmei watches for the kids.
Now the wait begins...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've banned myself from looking at AE any more. I somehow ended up between the 11:11 and Black Friday sales with FOUR watches. Also, eight straps/bracelets, some to try on these but mostly to give a new look to some older watches. The silver lining is that I saved over $80 USD and I'm no coupon expert! 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

spacecat said:


> People reported their watches fogging up from just living in a house with a bathroom. So don't expect any water resistance from that.


I bought a "Gustav Becker" that fogged up on a cold day. Sad.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Velez84 said:


> I broke down and got myself the Sugess panda chrono and also few Sknmei watches for the kids.
> Now the wait begins...


I was looking at the Sugess pandas but it looked like the sale price is higher than it was a few months ago. Did you get it for sub- US$150?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Velez84 said:


> I broke down and got myself the Sugess panda chrono and also few Sknmei watches for the kids.
> Now the wait begins...


You wont regret that sugess it looks really nice!

Still waiting for my 11/11 watches. The damn customs in Liege have me by the balls. My package has 70 km from my house in Liege. It's dumped on some container. 

I think they have a lot of packages. To check. So it's my hope all my stuff will go unnoticed.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Still waiting for my 11/11 watches. The damn customs in Liege have me by the balls. My package has 70 km from my house in Liege. It's dumped on some container.
> 
> I think they have a lot of packages. To check. So it's my hope all my stuff will go unnoticed.


For the sake of your mental well being - you need to buy more. 
So that it becomes bothersome to check and keep tracking every day. Trust me, less worries and something will always arrive. Last 11.11. sale gave me joy stretched out until march when the the last item ($5 bicycle tyre repair kit) arrived. Watches are usually quick, some straps, cheap gadgets, funny bicycle bells ... things in the below $10 range can take some time. 
Like if you had bought some Great Wave off Kanagawa socks in the August sale, they could arrive right now and keep you happy.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

It's my first ever diver style watch and still wasn't sure if I'd like not having a logo but it's growing on me. I'm not sure if the bezel quite lined up but that could be my ocd.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Durden19 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this watch:
> 
> ￡45.74 52％ Off | LOREO Luxury Brand Diving Men Military Sport Watches Men's Automatic Mechanical Clock Waterproof 200M Date Wristwatch Reloj
> 
> ...


No quality control. I went walking along the beach wearing mine, and it totally fogged up inside the crystal, and stopped working after a week. Not good for a "diver". The youtube reviewer I Like Watches pressure tested this, and it failed miserably.
In this case, you REALLY get what you pay for.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Durden19 said:


> I've actually got the Cronos Seamaster arriving tomorrow so hoping this will make me abstain from my modding ideas for a little while longer ha or at least until after Xmas.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one, it is a beautiful watch.
I am putting together my "trilogy", the Cronos Omega Vintage, the San Martin Rolex Vintage, and the Cronos Subby homage. So far have the two Cronos, waiting for the San Martin which is supposed to come on Wednesday.
What I don't have is a GMT. Always thought they were a bit fiddly, and I never had a problem keeping track of time zones when I traveled, and that got complex sometimes in Africa and Asia.
So, looking at the new Cronos and SM gmt's, I like the Cronos and the SM vintage GMT, but man are they expensive. I know you get what you pay for but still.
As far as Parnis and Pagani, I just don't know. I could go for the Batman with the ceramic vs aluminum bezel, but I want to wear it on the supplied bracelet, and having had each, I am not impressed. The clasps on each are not very good, but leaning to Pagani as the Parnis clasp is attrocious. I know I could switch them out, but don't want the bother.
I've watched the videos, and it seems a tossup. I don't care that the Pagani is a few dollars more.
Any words of wisdom?


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> I have one, it is a beautiful watch.
> I am putting together my "trilogy", the Cronos Omega Vintage, the San Martin Rolex Vintage, and the Cronos Subby homage. So far have the two Cronos, waiting for the San Martin which is supposed to come on Wednesday.
> What I don't have is a GMT. Always thought they were a bit fiddly, and I never had a problem keeping track of time zones when I traveled, and that got complex sometimes in Africa and Asia.
> So, looking at the new Cronos and SM gmt's, I like the Cronos and the SM vintage GMT, but man are they expensive. I know you get what you pay for but still.
> ...


I really would love to help out on advice for the GMT but this Cronos is only my second watch in my collection (after the escapement time) so I'm still very new to this.

The way I've set myself up for these are that I'm happy to save a little longer to get a San Martin (or my case a Cronos) to get that (hopefully better) quality control. Only reason I'd go for one of the other bands are (even with my suggested lorea) was if I really wanted to see if I liked it (test run) or if I'm happy to accept it's a throw away purchase if that makes sense.

As you say you get what you pay for an I'm guessing there'll be another sale around the corner!

Any pics of your collection by any chance?

Ps I went with my Cronos option as I liked the dial better than the San Martin version. I didn't like the logo on the SM. If I could I'd look to have a custom logo or something else. The SM would have been better if they just had their text across it I found.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just uploaded my first watch mod video.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Just uploaded my first watch mod video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just fyi, the pictures don't show up on my Android Tapatalk. Don't know why.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> Just fyi, the pictures don't show up on my Android Tapatalk. Don't know why.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


That's weird 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> I have one, it is a beautiful watch.
> I am putting together my "trilogy", the Cronos Omega Vintage, the San Martin Rolex Vintage, and the Cronos Subby homage. So far have the two Cronos, waiting for the San Martin which is supposed to come on Wednesday.
> What I don't have is a GMT. Always thought they were a bit fiddly, and I never had a problem keeping track of time zones when I traveled, and that got complex sometimes in Africa and Asia.
> So, looking at the new Cronos and SM gmt's, I like the Cronos and the SM vintage GMT, but man are they expensive. I know you get what you pay for but still.
> ...


If you don't see a use for a GMT, but still want one, the cheaper options are a good way to go.

My main issue with the cheaper GMTs is the thickness.

PD is the thickest, Parnis isn't bad. I ended up going for Phylidas offering since I'm happy with their clasps more than others. I should have my actual thoughts once it arrives next week.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Just uploaded my first watch mod video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it. I had the same reaction you did when you first flamed on haha good job. Will you be looking to place one back on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just uploaded my first watch mod video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your channel just took off!
I have really enjoyed your videos, mostly because you have reviewed watches that I was considering.

Most of the people collecting watches at some point get really attracted to start tinkering with their watches. Most start and then stop at varying distances down the road from simple strap changes up to fully servicing/oiling a movement. Most of Ali watches in reality are cheap enough to allow for failures as well. I would love to see in your channel:

Change of straps (most of us do it on a daily basis)
Attempts at regulating Ali watches
Minor repairs when the need arises (change of crowns/stems/etc.)
More major repairs as crystal change
Change of bezels
Change of hands
Change of dials

I know other channels mostly owned by watch makers have done the above and much more, but at least for me, it would be interesting to see someone starting from the same base as me and start to evolve. I mean I love also seeing videos like the one below, but would love to see videos from a non-professional!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> I have one, it is a beautiful watch.
> I am putting together my "trilogy", the Cronos Omega Vintage, the San Martin Rolex Vintage, and the Cronos Subby homage. So far have the two Cronos, waiting for the San Martin which is supposed to come on Wednesday.
> What I don't have is a GMT. Always thought they were a bit fiddly, and I never had a problem keeping track of time zones when I traveled, and that got complex sometimes in Africa and Asia.
> So, looking at the new Cronos and SM gmt's, I like the Cronos and the SM vintage GMT, but man are they expensive. I know you get what you pay for but still.
> ...


From what I'd heard from Cronos owners, the watch has an actual 24 Click Bidirectional Ceramic Pepsi Bezel (Compared to the San Martin 120 Click Unidirectional bezel) and a smooth-sweep.
The 24 click Bidirectional bezel gives it an edge over the San Martin.
The dimensions of both watches make them an easy fit and the quality is fantastic.

*Cronos GMT Specs:*









There is also the Phorcydes Explorer II GMT if you prefer that style more.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Durden19 said:


> Love it. I had the same reaction you did when you first flamed on haha good job. Will you be looking to place one back on?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No probably not.



crAss said:


> Your channel just took off!
> I have really enjoyed your videos, mostly because you have reviewed watches that I was considering.
> 
> Most of the people collecting watches at some point get really attracted to start tinkering with their watches. Most start and then stop at varying distances down the road from simple strap changes up to fully servicing/oiling a movement. Most of Ali watches in reality are cheap enough to allow for failures as well. I would love to see in your channel:
> ...


I don't think I'll be doing that much modding. This was nerve racking enough 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> I was looking at the Sugess pandas but it looked like the sale price is higher than it was a few months ago. Did you get it for sub- US$150?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


It was $165. I've been itching to buy something and other watches that I was considering were more expensive so $165 was great. ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> From what I'd heard from Cronos owners, the watch has an actual 24 Click Bidirectional Ceramic Pepsi Bezel (Compared to the San Martin 120 Click Unidirectional bezel) and a smooth-sweep.
> The 24 click Bidirectional bezel gives it an edge over the San Martin.
> The dimensions of both watches make them an easy fit and the quality is fantastic.
> 
> ...


I had never heard of 24 click bezels before :O


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I picked up the Sugess panda for $153.61 USD. Beige dial, Swan neck on a leather strap. That was in the Black Friday sale from Tourbillon Watch 0fficial Store. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> That's weird
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I should specify, the embedded pictures that come with the videos that you post.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> I should specify, the embedded pictures that come with the videos that you post.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Same for me, but only in Tapatalk.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I had never heard of 24 click bezels before :O


The 24 Click Bidirectional Bezel is based on the 24 Click Bidirectional Bezel offered by the Newer Rolex GMT Masters.









The Evolution of the Rolex GMT-Master’s Bezel | Bob's Rolex Blog


The GMT-Master’s bezel has been manufactured in a number of different colors and materials throughout the years, but its function remains constant...



www.bobswatches.com





"In addition to the ceramic insert, the entire structure of the bezel has been redesigned to improve its overall functionality and remedy some of the shortcomings of its predecessors. Instead of relying on specialized washers and small flexible springs, the redesigned bezel mounts on a specialized notched retaining ring for a smoother feel and greater stability. Additionally, while previous ratcheting GMT bezels followed a 120-click design, the ceramic bezel on the new GMT-Master II clicks 24 times per full rotation to better correspond with the bezel's intended function as a secondary time zone display. "

How to use the GMT Function on a GMT Master








How to Use the Rolex Explorer II Like a GMT Watch | Bob's Watches


The Rolex Explorer II features an additional 24-hour hand and bezel just like the GMT-Master line. Here's how you can use the Explorer II like a GMT watch.




www.bobswatches.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

the Phylida Omega No Time To Die Seamaster Homage hopefully back in stock before Christmas. 🤞🤞


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> I picked up the Sugess panda for $153.61 USD. Beige dial, Swan neck on a leather strap. That was in the Black Friday sale from Tourbillon Watch 0fficial Store.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


A good price, I reckon! Just a typical one. Guess I was hoping for the impossible. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> So, looking at the new Cronos and SM gmt's, I like the Cronos and the SM vintage GMT, but man are they expensive. I know you get what you pay for but still.
> As far as Parnis and Pagani, I just don't know. I could go for the Batman with the ceramic vs aluminum bezel, but I want to wear it on the supplied bracelet, and having had each, I am not impressed. The clasps on each are not very good, but leaning to Pagani as the Parnis clasp is attrocious. I know I could switch them out, but don't want the bother.
> I've watched the videos, and it seems a tossup. I don't care that the Pagani is a few dollars more.
> Any words of wisdom?


I think it was No1Viper who reported that he successfully asked a seller to change the clasp on a Parnis he intended to buy. 
I like my Parnis GMT on a Jubilee and can live with the bracelet clasp. The Pagani has to much text on the dial for my taste.
Phylida has also a GMT in the same dimension, same specs, same price range as the Parnis and Pagani with one mayor difference. The bezel on the Phylida rotates bidirectional.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Durden19 said:


> I really would love to help out on advice for the GMT but this Cronos is only my second watch in my collection (after the escapement time) so I'm still very new to this.
> 
> The way I've set myself up for these are that I'm happy to save a little longer to get a San Martin (or my case a Cronos) to get that (hopefully better) quality control. Only reason I'd go for one of the other bands are (even with my suggested lorea) was if I really wanted to see if I liked it (test run) or if I'm happy to accept it's a throw away purchase if that makes sense.
> 
> ...


I'll put up a pic of the three when the SM arrives.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

here are some promo codes that is saw in a post on reddit. i don't know which countries these 7 pan european countries are. code might not work everywhere and items seems to have to be in certain warehouses.

EUBFX20 will give you a €20 discount for orders over € 150.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

spacecat said:


> EUBFX20 will give you a €20 discount for orders over € 150.


Unfortunately not working for Germany - with shipping from China at least.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

Can someone tell me the Cronos Sub PT5000's price on 11.11. sale? I think prices have been considerably better then.

And regarding the Cronos Sub would you recommend the SW200 instead of the PT5000? Or is there no big difference that justifies the price difference?
Or even go with the San Martin sub with its NH35 - which is available at almost same price as on 11.11.?? Questions...


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Have now merged my Railmaster homages. Having had the Corgeut for some time and the Phylida for a few weeks I wasn't quite bonding with the Phylida despite the better specs (domed sapphire, NH35, etc). Worked out that for me it was the dial, being the sterile version and with the numerals in the same colour as the indices was feeling a bit bland, and was also missing the vertical brushing of the Corgeut dial. So I swapped the Corgeut dial into the Phylida and really liking the result.

Photo doesn't really pick up the vertical brushing but it is quite apparent in real life and the dial feels much more vibrant. Relatively easy mod as the dial sizes are quite similar, just needed to trim a little from the Corgeut and use dial pads. Converted the original Corgeut to a white dial version so didn't waste a whole watch in the process.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know of affordable watches with these type of bezels? I love that vintage pilot chrono look. I know Hanhart does them but they're ~€1000


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Can someone tell me the Cronos Sub PT5000's price on 11.11. sale? I think prices have been considerably better then.
> 
> And regarding the Cronos Sub would you recommend the SW200 instead of the PT5000? Or is there no big difference that justifies the price difference?
> Or even go with the San Martin sub with its NH35 - which is available at almost same price as on 11.11.?? Questions...


I got the Cronos subby with the PT5000 movement for a touch under$190 US, and they actually shipped it FedEx to Canada so I got it super quick. PT5000 is made in China and, like the Selina 200 is a clone of the ETA2824. Long term the Selina may prove better, but so far the PT5000 is running under 2 seconds fast a day. Chose it over the SM because I am not keen on the weird new logo, the Cronos was cheaper, and already have the SM vintage diver "in the mail", with a lovely script logo.


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of affordable watches with these type of bezels? I love that vintage pilot chrono look. I know Hanhart does them but they're ~€1000


The most similar I know is this





PZL.23 Karaś - gerlach.org.pl


PZL.23 Karaś




gerlach.org.pl


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Obik said:


> The most similar I know is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks really nice. Poland really had it though in the war I love the book Ashes and Diamonds by Jerzy Andrzejewski.

Damn I would want that watch really bad, but it's a bit to expensive.... 😭 
Besides I need to stop right here right now.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> I got the Cronos subby with the PT5000 movement for a touch under$190 US, and they actually shipped it FedEx to Canada so I got it super quick. PT5000 is made in China and, like the Selina 200 is a clone of the ETA2824. Long term the Selina may prove better, but so far the PT5000 is running under 2 seconds fast a day. Chose it over the SM because I am not keen on the weird new logo, the Cronos was cheaper, and already have the SM vintage diver "in the mail", with a lovely script logo.


Sounds good. Cronos Sub ist currently at ~200 with standard shipping ex CN.
But you mean Cronos Sub was cheaper than SM Sub?

And you oredered the SM vintage Sub instead in 11.11. sale for how much?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone knows anything about this watch? 
A baracuda could be nice but hmm I shouldn't do it.... But I never heard of this brand don't find much when I google.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Lol. Exact copy of a Blancpain Fifty Fathoms no radiation 

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Full review of this Bronze Beauty just went live.

Happy Holidays everyone!






Apparently under $250 from what one guy told me

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone knows anything about this watch?
> A baracuda could be nice but hmm I shouldn't do it.... But I never heard of this brand don't find much when I google.
> View attachment 15565213


Looks like the Steeldive SD1952 i just reviewed. They might share the same case and bezel, but changed things up on the dial.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

wheelbuilder said:


> Blancpain Fifty Fathoms no radiation


not fully: original has no numbers on the dial, and has diff handset and bezel


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I


Chinese-watcher said:


> Can someone tell me the Cronos Sub PT5000's price on 11.11. sale? I think prices have been considerably better then.
> 
> And regarding the Cronos Sub would you recommend the SW200 instead of the PT5000? Or is there no big difference that justifies the price difference?
> Or even go with the San Martin sub with its NH35 - which is available at almost same price as on 11.11.?? Questions...


I've got a Pt-5000 in my SM and its brilliant! I'm getting +1.5 per day!


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

frogles said:


> not fully: original has no numbers on the dial, and has diff handset and bezel


True! But not what anyone would immediately recall when seeing it. FF all the way.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Nice looking Skmei 1623 ~12$ on ali https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AlHBsv


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of affordable watches with these type of bezels? I love that vintage pilot chrono look. I know Hanhart does them but they're ~€1000











138.0US $ |44mm GEERVO black dial Asian 6498 17 jewels Mechanical Hand Wind movement men's watch luminous Mechanical watches 055A|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






































76.8US $ 40% OFF|Top Brand Luxury Parnis 44mm Skeleton Dial Mechanical Hand Winding 6497 Movement Mens Watch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















Alpha 1926's vintage automatic watch


Alpha automatich mechanical vintage style watch of the year 1926's




alpha-1993.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Sounds good. Cronos Sub ist currently at ~200 with standard shipping ex CN.
> But you mean Cronos Sub was cheaper than SM Sub?
> 
> And you oredered the SM vintage Sub instead in 11.11. sale for how much?


No I ordered the SM vintage sub in October for $237. I didn't want to wait for 11.11. The sale prices weren't hugely better.
And yes the Cronos subby was cheaper than the SM sub.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I
> 
> I've got a Pt-5000 in my SM and its brilliant! I'm getting +1.5 per day!


First time I measured my PT5000 out of the box it was +1.8 seconds a day. Checked a few days later and it was 0.0. Leaving it at that.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know of affordable watches with these type of bezels? I love that vintage pilot chrono look. I know Hanhart does them but they're ~€1000











69.0US $ 50% OFF|Parnis 43Mm Handwind Horloges Lederen Band Pvd Case Bule Handen Witte Wijzerplaat Kleine Tweede Mannen Mechanische Horloge Man Gift klok PA700|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





This one in black maybe? Not really a pilot but it might be to your fancy.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Just wanted to check your opinion people... would you say this goes better than the bracelet? I wore the bracelet for a day and I wear my watches tight but the Cronos default one just pinches a little too much or is a little too loose after micro adjustment.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Just wanted to check your opinion people... would you say this goes better than the bracelet? I wore the bracelet for a day and I wear my watches tight but the Cronos default one just pinches a little too much or is a little too loose after micro adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think it looks bad, but you shouldn't ask us guys, you should ask the ladies haha!


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> I don't think it looks bad, but you shouldn't ask us guys, you should ask the ladies haha!


My wife didn't even notice I've started to wear watches... she only caught on I've been starting these purchases because my daughter dobbed me in! And she's only after a "Mickey Mouse" watch from me so my choices of input are limited haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Just wanted to check your opinion people... would you say this goes better than the bracelet? I wore the bracelet for a day and I wear my watches tight but the Cronos default one just pinches a little too much or is a little too loose after micro adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fine, with the various shades of blue on the nato.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> First time I measured my PT5000 out of the box it was +1.8 seconds a day. Checked a few days later and it was 0.0. Leaving it at that.


How does that happen? I bought a watch with a PT5000, and was disappointed that it was gaining a terrible 9 seconds per day for the first few days. Yet a few weeks later, it was gaining a much more respectable 2 seconds, and has still does. How can accuracy improve like that?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone knows anything about this watch?
> A baracuda could be nice but hmm I shouldn't do it.... But I never heard of this brand don't find much when I google.
> View attachment 15565213


It is indeed a Steeldive. See here:









203.3US $ 50% OFF|STEELDIVE SD1952U 41MM Black Dial Sapphire Brushed Stainless Case NH35 Automatic Movement 30ATM Waterproof Men's Dive Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> First time I measured my PT5000 out of the box it was +1.8 seconds a day. Checked a few days later and it was 0.0. Leaving it at that.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> How does that happen? I bought a watch with a PT5000, and was disappointed that it was gaining a terrible 9 seconds per day for the first few days. Yet a few weeks later, it was gaining a much more respectable 2 seconds, and has still does. How can accuracy improve like that?


I think the air travel plays a part in it I read somewhere. Not too certain on that though

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

spacecat said:


> I think it was No1Viper who reported that he successfully asked a seller to change the clasp on a Parnis he intended to buy.
> I like my Parnis GMT on a Jubilee and can live with the bracelet clasp. The Pagani has to much text on the dial for my taste.
> Phylida has also a GMT in the same dimension, same specs, same price range as the Parnis and Pagani with one mayor difference. The bezel on the Phylida rotates bidirectional.


yes, I ordered the Parnis from the Watchery store, they had an alternative clasp. Wanted the thinner watch, the jubilee bracelet, and a different clasp. Thought about the Pagani on rubber which they offer, and its decent on the Daytona homage, but wanted to try a jubilee.
And Canada Post is playing tricks on me again. They said my SM Vintage would arrive in my community mailbox today, but it is still sitting in a major distribution centre in Mississauga. I'll be lucky to get it next week. Canada Post is the worst!! Next to DHL of course.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> How does that happen? I bought a watch with a PT5000, and was disappointed that it was gaining a terrible 9 seconds per day for the first few days. Yet a few weeks later, it was gaining a much more respectable 2 seconds, and has still does. How can accuracy improve like that?


I'm not sure its so much that the accuracy improves as that a new watch takes some time to settle in to where it will run steadily. I have also had watches that slowed down and lost more time than when they started off from a very good start.
And others that never change an iota. Who knows?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Durden19 said:


> Just wanted to check your opinion people... would you say this goes better than the bracelet? I wore the bracelet for a day and I wear my watches tight but the Cronos default one just pinches a little too much or is a little too loose after micro adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice strap !


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> I think it was No1Viper who reported that he successfully asked a seller to change the clasp on a Parnis he intended to buy.
> I like my Parnis GMT on a Jubilee and can live with the bracelet clasp. The Pagani has to much text on the dial for my taste.
> Phylida has also a GMT in the same dimension, same specs, same price range as the Parnis and Pagani with one mayor difference. The bezel on the Phylida rotates bidirectional.


You're right it was me. 
Another difference with the Phylida is that there bezel is lumed, as well as bi-directional. I actually have a review of it.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Durden19 said:


> Just wanted to check your opinion people... would you say this goes better than the bracelet? I wore the bracelet for a day and I wear my watches tight but the Cronos default one just pinches a little too much or is a little too loose after micro adjustment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO it looks ok. A thick, sporty leather strap might look better.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Yay some of my 11/11 haul stuff will arive tomorrow.
Seems out of all turtles the green Steel Dive will win... The blue San Martin will be second and the Heimdallr third....

Also I couldn't resist and bought this one:








85.44US $ 52% OFF|Lobinni Mannen Horloges Zwitserland Luxe Merk Sapphire Waterdichte Maanfase Japan Miyota Quartz Mannelijke Klok L3603M|Quartz Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com




Had a coupon left.... I really wanted one moonphase watch but I think getting a quartz makes sense here.
I mean with the complications on that watch, I'd just rather have a quartz that happily ticks away. 
Getting an automatic only looks nice with the sweeping hands.

So my first moonphase watch in quartz. I know nothing of the brand and there's not a lot of information on them. I think it's a mushroom that came up somewhere from China and even though they claim 'swiss' I don't even care about that.

I noticed after purchasing however that the Roman numeral IV was off, as it was IIII I panicked but later I did read this is quite normal in watches and clocks.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have seen lots of buzz recently about the San Martin Vintage Diver. They seem to have sold of of them in many AliExpress stores, but I see this one still for sale:

However, the review videos I have seen show "Automatic" written on the dial, whereas several of the photos here show "Submariner" instead.

Does anybody know if it is the same watch with just this minor difference? Why the change? And is one an "old batch"? Any reason to avoid the "Submariner" version and wait till the "Automatic" comes back in stock?









330.0US $ |San Martin Diver Watch 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Nh35 Men Automatic Mechanical Watches 20bar Waterproof Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have seen lots of buzz recently about the San Martin Vintage Diver. They seem to have sold of of them in many AliExpress stores, but I see this one still for sale:
> 
> However, the review videos I have seen show "Automatic" written on the dial, whereas several of the photos here show "Submariner" instead.
> 
> ...


The problem is that: Submariner is a trademark term used by Rolex. Same as Omega has Seamaster as trademark term. When San Martin found out they had to do a big callback and change the dial. So you could say those that are still being sold if they are, are of a very rare old batch.


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> You're right it was me.
> Another difference with the Phylida is that there bezel is lumed, as well as bi-directional. I actually have a review of it.
> 
> 
> ...


The cases of the parnis and the phylida have the same shape? I don't like the chunky look of the Pagani Design


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> It is indeed a Steeldive. See here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good eye!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> No I ordered the SM vintage sub in October for $237. I didn't want to wait for 11.11. The sale prices weren't hugely better.
> And yes the Cronos subby was cheaper than the SM sub.


You mean Cronos sub was cheaper than SM sub with PT5000? How much was the SM then?

The SM sub with NH35 was clearly under 190 USD on 11.11.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I
> 
> I've got a Pt-5000 in my SM and its brilliant! I'm getting +1.5 per day!


I cannot find the SM with PT5000 in AliX currently. Was this limited and is now sold out?


----------



## jsizzie_2004 (Apr 24, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mate while I truly like your vids and uploads, it's really quite relaxing too and almost ASMR like, are you considering upping the volume of your voice or repositioning your mic? Wishing you more power, more subscribers and likes.

Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

jsizzie_2004 said:


> Mate while I truly like your vids and uploads, it's really quite relaxing too and almost ASMR like, are you considering upping the volume of your voice or repositioning your mic? Wishing you more power, more subscribers and likes.
> 
> Sent from my Mi 9T Pro using Tapatalk


I'll make sure to do that next time.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Has anyone experience with the Heimdallr 6309?



























149.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Sharkey Automatic Watch Men NH35A Men's Mechanical Watches Diving Watch 300M 316L Stainless Steel C3 Luminous Dial|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Has anyone experience with the Heimdallr 6309?
> 
> View attachment 15566863
> 
> ...


Not this particular one, no. But I do have the bronze one.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I too would like to thank you for your video reviews, Viper! Top notch and you cover my end of the watch budget. It's particularly beneficial to have a hands on opinion of these Chinese brands! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> I too would like to thank you for your video reviews, Viper! Top notch and you cover my end of the watch budget. It's particularly beneficial to have a hands on opinion of these Chinese brands!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Seconded.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> How does that happen? I bought a watch with a PT5000, and was disappointed that it was gaining a terrible 9 seconds per day for the first few days. Yet a few weeks later, it was gaining a much more respectable 2 seconds, and has still does. How can accuracy improve like that?


One-off the great mystorys! Maybe it settled in but who knows


Chinese-watcher said:


> I cannot find the SM with PT5000 in AliX currently. Was this limited and is now sold out?










This is my watch the SM Sinn homage with either a SW-200 or PT-5000 US $268.0 |Lugyou San Martin Diver Men Watch Mechanical Stainless Steel Sand blasted Sapphire 20ATM Water Resistant Metal Bracelet Lum|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Has anyone experience with the Heimdallr 6309?
> 
> View attachment 15566863
> 
> ...


That dial colour looks awesome! I love sunburst grey dials!!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I was going to buy a Heimedallr watch off Aliexpress when i came across this from them!

*HEIMDALLR BLACK LIST*

Dear Heimdallr Watch enthusiasts

There are many different seller of our watches around the world. Some are dealing in good faith and are welcome to do so, others are selling without authoriziation. They are not covered by our warranty. Thank you very much for understanding.

Any ALIEXPRESS STORE is automatically an unauothrized seller! We do not allow to sell on Aliexpress until further notice. If you purchase a watch from Aliexress, we refuse to do any warranty work on it.

THE BLACKLIST









Online shopping for San Martin Watches at the right price & Fast Shipping


Online shopping for San Martin watches, automatic mechanical watches, diving watches, pilot watches, bronze watches at the right price. Find out what's hot and new from our online store. It's Safe Payment and Worldwide Shipping.




www.skbwatches.com










Diver Watch Factory Of San Martin Steeldive Heimdallr Watch


Automatic Mechanical Dive Watch Shop at Watchdives.com. Buy San Martin watch, Buy Heimdallr watch coupon sale, steeldive watch for sale. Affordable diver watch for you. It's product ranges from San Martin Heimdallr Steeldive 62MAS Homage, Submariner Homage, SBBN Tuna Homage, 6105 Turtle Homage...




www.watchdives.com







http://www.heimdallrwatches.com/





https://heimdallr.co/








Watch Factory Custom Luxury OEM/ODM Stainless Steel Watches


China Shenzhen Watch factory major high quality stainless steel watches, jade watches, diamond watch, titanium watch, wooden watches, low MOQ with custom brand logo.




www.gezfeel.com










userid10302018 auf eBay


userid10302018 in eBay-Profilen folgen. Kaufen, Verkaufen und Sammeln auf eBay war noch nie so aufregend!



www.ebay.ch













userid10302018 | eBay Shops






www.ebay.ch










Security measure







www.ebay.co.uk










Sicherheitsmaßnahme







www.ebay.ch










heimdallrwatches on eBay


Follow heimdallrwatches on eBay. Buying, Selling, Collecting on eBay has never been more exciting!



www.ebay.com










Global Online Shopping for Apparel, Phones, Computers, Electronics, Fashion and more on AliExpress


Special Offers for Apparel, Phones, Computers, Electronics, Fashion and more Online from AliExpress.




m.aliexpress.com







Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com





https://merkur.aliexpress.com/store/4710019?spm=2114.10010108.100005.2.55af28f8ynSdmZ








Security Measure







www.ebay.com










Security Measure







www.ebay.com










Для просмотра нужно войти или зарегистрироваться


Смотрите публикации, фото и другие материалы на Facebook.




www.facebook.com










quickfashionstore on eBay


Follow quickfashionstore on eBay. Buying, Selling, Collecting on eBay has never been more exciting!



www.ebay.com.sg







https://www.ebay.com/str/hoseybo





Amazon.com





Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com





Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com





Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com



iFashion-watch Store

Stanly watch Store

Heimdallr Diver Watch Store

TIMEDO Store

Chicitem Store






HEIMDALLR WATCH归档 - Page 2 of 3 - CHIC STORE


professional men dive watch




chicitemstore.com





I thought Heimdallr did sell on Ali so apparently not!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I was going to buy a Heimedallr watch off Aliexpress when i came across this from them!
> 
> *HEIMDALLR BLACK LIST*
> 
> ...


I thought this one was the official website. So what's the actual official website then?



http://www.heimdallrwatches.com/



Also I've bought from these as well.

Stanly watch Store
Heimdallr Diver Watch Store

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I thought this one was the official website. So what's the actual official website then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Apparently not! Bit confusing...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> One-off the great mystorys! Maybe it settled in but who knows
> 
> View attachment 15567173
> This is my watch the SM Sinn homage with either a SW-200 or PT-5000 US $268.0 |Lugyou San Martin Diver Men Watch Mechanical Stainless Steel Sand blasted Sapphire 20ATM Water Resistant Metal Bracelet Lum|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


I've always liked the look of this, but only have a 6 3/4 inch (17 cm) wrist and afraid it would be too big.
How do you find it wears?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Seconded.


Thirded.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I thought this one was the official website. So what's the actual official website then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Seiko 62mas homage on a waffle strap from Heimdallr, my first foray into homage watches, perfect QC, from this store: Heimdallr Watch
That might be the official site, but who knows for sure????


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> I have the Seiko 62mas homage on a waffle strap from Heimdallr, my first foray into homage watches, perfect QC, from this store: Heimdallr Watch
> That might be the official site, but who knows for sure????


I'm pretty certain that's the official store but as you say, who knows?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

K1w179 said:


> I'm pretty certain that's the official store but as you say, who knows?


I also think that Heimdallr Watch is (was?) the official store, but I did get routed to http://www.heimdallrwatch.com/ from the chat bot on the heimdallr.watch website. And the chat log on the heimdallr.watch site still shows that when I visit it now.

"Thanks for the message. Our team is offline







please visit our new website to place your order: www.heimdallrwatch.com, thank you. "


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I


rlachcik said:


> I've always liked the look of this, but only have a 6 3/4 inch (17 cm) wrist and afraid it would be too big.
> How do you find it wears?


It wears small! Lug to lug is 48mm but it's only 12mm thick! It would look fine!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> The problem is that: Submariner is a trademark term used by Rolex. Same as Omega has Seamaster as trademark term. When San Martin found out they had to do a big callback and change the dial. So you could say those that are still being sold if they are, are of a very rare old batch.


I ended up sending my question to San Martin, and their response didn't make things any clearer: "Dear friend, there is no difference between the two versions, only one is automatic version and the other is Submariner version" 

Anyway, I kept removing the San Martin Vintage "Submariner?" from my cart, then rethinking and putting it back in the cart. This went on for several days. Until this morning, when out of the blue, they sent me a coupon for a very generous discount, so I bought it (for US$182) and will just have to wait and see which version they send.

I seem to be in coupon heaven this month, since AliExpress and various sellers have been throwing increasingly generous coupons at me, until I can no longer resist, and click "buy"


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I was going to buy a Heimedallr watch off Aliexpress when i came across this from them!
> 
> *HEIMDALLR BLACK LIST*
> 
> ...


I don't think it is THE official store. I suspect that some Italian or Swiss Italian (whois check and aliexpress links on the blacklist have //it. country prefix domains) expat gentleman with little knowledge in web design set up that page. They might have got green light from whoever Heimdallr makes to set up the web site and "insider" knowledge of new releases, but are certainly not the only one who gets Heimdallr from the true source.
A while ago (don't ask whichone, i don't do the search again) i landed on a more Chinese looking website for Heimdallr. It was equally ****ty design, but more in an Asian/ Chinese way to build not so well design websites. They had also a link to a heimdallr Taobao store.

I would not hesitate to buy Heimdallr somewhere else like on Ali. Who knows if the self declared only official store really stands for their warranty promise. User reports didn't sound like that their service is excellent and if a new watch has a fault the just give you a discount to get your next watch cheaper. You could already had bought the watch for such discounted price right on Ali and if something is wrong Ali has an excellent dispute system. Honestly, what could go wrong with a watch with an NH35 mvmt. All the faults it can have will it have right from the beginning, like a shabby finish, misalignments, dust under the dial - all the things QC should sort out. For such things you can dispute on Ali or have aproject and start to tinker with watches yourself. I doubt that there will be some fault that shows up after 11 month of use and if it does and came from the the "official" store - they will not send you a new one anyway, nor cover the cost for repair and shipping.

Reasons to buy from the "official" website could be that you saw the item you want in their European stock and you live in an EU country where the import tax man is really deep in love with you but you don't have the same feelings for him.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I seem to be in coupon heaven this month, since AliExpress and various sellers have been throwing increasingly generous coupons at me, until I can no longer resist, and click "buy"


Yeah, that is that tricky thing with the coupon system. Once you figured out how to find and to use them it makes it harder to resist and not-to-buy. You can have all rational reasons not to buy the third diver in autumn season but you can't let that $ 10/15/20 coupon go expire unused.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

The SM vintage arrived. Beautiful watch head, horrendously difficult bracelet to size and 2 of the 4 micro adjust spaces are blocked by the faux rivets. A lovely watch ruined by a wonky bracelet in my view.
Here is the trilogy.









ps, got the fedex charge for the delivery of my Cronos Water Ghost, $20 CDN, so not too bad. Worth it not to have to wait for another 5 weeks!!!!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

very nice collection


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> The SM vintage arrived. Beautiful watch head, horrendously difficult bracelet to size and 2 of the 4 micro adjust spaces are blocked by the faux rivets. A lovely watch ruined by a wonky bracelet in my view.
> Here is the trilogy.
> View attachment 15567698
> 
> ...


How was your bezel alignment on the seamaster? Mine feels a little off and my ocd keeps noticing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Durden19 said:


> How was your bezel alignment on the seamaster? Mine feels a little off and my ocd keeps noticing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems fine, but you know these things are really the luck of the draw.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm really jealous of you guys outside the USA getting your watches already! We wait a month to begin thinking about tracking it. In the meantime, I will enjoy your pictures and videos! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I don't think it is THE official store. I suspect that some Italian or Swiss Italian (whois check and aliexpress links on the blacklist have //it. country prefix domains) expat gentleman with little knowledge in web design set up that page. They might have got green light from whoever Heimdallr makes to set up the web site and "insider" knowledge of new releases, but are certainly not the only one who gets Heimdallr from the true source.
> A while ago (don't ask whichone, i don't do the search again) i landed on a more Chinese looking website for Heimdallr. It was equally ****ty design, but more in an Asian/ Chinese way to build not so well design websites. They had also a link to a heimdallr Taobao store.
> 
> I would not hesitate to buy Heimdallr somewhere else like on Ali. Who knows if the self declared only official store really stands for their warranty promise. User reports didn't sound like that their service is excellent and if a new watch has a fault the just give you a discount to get your next watch cheaper. You could already had bought the watch for such discounted price right on Ali and if something is wrong Ali has an excellent dispute system. Honestly, what could go wrong with a watch with an NH35 mvmt. All the faults it can have will it have right from the beginning, like a shabby finish, misalignments, dust under the dial - all the things QC should sort out. For such things you can dispute on Ali or have aproject and start to tinker with watches yourself. I doubt that there will be some fault that shows up after 11 month of use and if it does and came from the the "official" store - they will not send you a new one anyway, nor cover the cost for repair and shipping.
> ...


I dealt with the official store cause the watch I wanted was on the sale and could not be gotten anywere else. 
I have a weird thing with them right now, I'll get back to it later but I'm still waiting and do not want to Jinx myself.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> I'm really jealous of you guys outside the USA getting your watches already! We wait a month to begin thinking about tracking it. In the meantime, I will enjoy your pictures and videos!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Damn that sucks... I'm already getting some stuff from the 11/11 sale. But from what I find it's the customs that take a long time... Some items will stay there for 10 calendar days if your unlucky...


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> It seems fine, but you know these things are really the luck of the draw.
> View attachment 15567789













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

What's the consensus on this seems pretty good at $309.

Will this fit my 6.75 wrist?


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

alihomages said:


> What's the consensus on this seems pretty good at $309.
> 
> Will this fit my 6.75 wrist?


I don't know anything about the quality (although it's a Steeldive, so probably decent enough for the money), but I have a Helson and, as it's quite short 12 to 6, it fits my 6.5" wrist OK.

M


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

snowman40 said:


> I don't know anything about the quality (although it's a Steeldive, so probably decent enough for the money), but I have a Helson and, as it's quite short 12 to 6, it fits my 6.5" wrist OK.
> 
> M











This is what you have ?


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Yep, a blue dialed/black bezeled one.










M


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

snowman40 said:


> Yep, a blue dialed/black bezeled one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah that's like carrying the Big Ben on your back! Nice watch, I like it.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alihomages said:


> View attachment 15568022
> What's the consensus on this seems pretty good at $309.
> 
> Will this fit my 6.75 wrist?


I believe @mougino will be happy to tell you.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Woah that's like carrying the Big Ben on your back! Nice watch, I like it.


The angle makes it look bigger than it is, but it's no shrinking violet 

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is now up on my YouTube channel. Another day another unboxing.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

For the San Martin "submariner" and "automatic" versions, I asked them about it and they said they were out of the "automatic" versions and they would get a restock in 20-30 days. I think I'm going to wait for the "automatic" version because I don't think I'd like "submariner" on my watch, even if it is an homage.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Eltrebor said:


> For the San Martin "submariner" and "automatic" versions, I asked them about it and they said they were out of the "automatic" versions and they would get a restock in 20-30 days. I think I'm going to wait for the "automatic" version because I don't think I'd like "submariner" on my watch, even if it is an homage.


I think its wise to wait a bit until they come out with a V2. In a couple of reviews people pointed out how unhappy they were with the bracelet/(clasp). The "I like watches" dude on youtube said that San Martin is actually listening to such feedback and makes changes accordingly.

I am waiting for a change of the font or maybe something else in 38mm, now that SM notice how well that sells.


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

I got it today (unfortunately the "submariner" version) and although the bracelet is difficult to size I find it comfortable after that.

The difficulty with sizing is that links are held by t-bars with screws at both end. It you turn the screw at one end it turns the whole bar instead of unscrewing. So you need to use two screw drivers...


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is now up on my YouTube channel. Another day another unboxing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this design, do the make it in 36 or 38 mm ??


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

By the way, is there any good watch on Ali, smaller than 39mm in diamater ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I love this design, do the make it in 36 or 38 mm ??


Not as far as I know.


Paganizonda51 said:


> By the way, is there any good watch on Ali, smaller than 39mm in diamater ?


Here's a couple of good ones.











www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alihomages said:


> View attachment 15568022
> What's the consensus on this seems pretty good at $309.
> 
> Will this fit my 6.75 wrist?


The watch is enormous, I don't think it'll look good on a smaller wrist (mine is 7.5" or 19 cm in the pictures)









Review: Steeldive Ploprof "1200 m" dive watch


Hi WUS! First off, I've been lurking at this model for a year so expectations were high. Before it got released by Steeldive, it had been listed on AliExpress as early as Oct. 2019, but for a year the seller argued about production problems and postponed the availability month after month after...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is now up on my YouTube channel. Another day another unboxing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really nice looking watch for the money. Has elements of Seiko Alpinist even. Ali Express makes it so easy to add to cart, them sucks you into pulling the trigger with coupons. I think I'll bite, and I've already bitten off more than I can chew between these last two back-to-back sales! 

BTW, @No1VIPER does that green Corgeut hand wind with the Seagull movement?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

just a heads up,$12 off $120 coupon for the last day of the Black Friday sale


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

alihomages said:


> View attachment 15568454
> 
> 
> just a heads up,$12 off $120 coupon for the last day of the Black Friday sale


But, but,... I already spent my allowance! 
LOL

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

alihomages said:


> View attachment 15568454
> 
> 
> just a heads up,$12 off $120 coupon for the last day of the Black Friday sale


Is that one generally available somewhere, or was it specific to you?

I just got one for 10% off any purchase over $200 for tomorrow, but can't see one for 12% off orders over $120.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

spacecat said:


> I think its wise to wait a bit until they come out with a V2. In a couple of reviews people pointed out how unhappy they were with the bracelet/(clasp). The "I like watches" dude on youtube said that San Martin is actually listening to such feedback and makes changes accordingly.
> 
> I am waiting for a change of the font or maybe something else in 38mm, now that SM notice how well that sells.


Yes, the bracelet is a real problem. I'm sure they will at least fix the micro-adjustment accessability in V2, but those screws are a real nightmare to work with.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alihomages said:


> View attachment 15568454
> 
> 
> just a heads up,$12 off $120 coupon for the last day of the Black Friday sale


You get that automatically?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> But, but,... I already spent my allowance!
> LOL
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Same here but.... my head hurts.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Not sure if targeted 
Yes, came up automatically on my main account and my girlfriends /my second account for coupon harvesting.
Both accounts havent purchased anything in this sale yet.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Not as far as I know.Here's a couple of good ones.
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Yes, th Seagull 1963 looks like a classic in this category. I may pull the trigger on the HKED version some day. But it's quite expensive compared to the other ones.

About the Merkur, I was almost going to buy one during the 11.11 sales. But damn, even with the coupons, it was more than 170€. Even if this watch has a great look, and very good specs, I'm not sure it is worth more than 130€. I mean, look at Steeldive watches, better specs for around 100 to 130€...



mougino said:


> The watch is enormous, I don't think it'll look good on a smaller wrist (mine is 7.5" or 19 cm in the pictures)


Smaller and 19cm in the same sentence, I wish I had your wrists ! My left wrist is less than 15cm... I'm still waiting for my lady hi-beat Starking, hope it will suit me pretty well


----------



## grarmpitutty (Jul 3, 2020)

mougino said:


> The watch is enormous, I don't think it'll look good on a smaller wrist (mine is 7.5" or 19 cm in the pictures)


Depends - my wrists are a shade over 6", but flat; and I was surprised how well the real deal fit me - the lug-to-lug is actually pretty reasonable.










That said, though, it _is_ a chonky boi; so if you think you can pull it off, @alihomages, give it a go. If it doesn't work, you can probably find someone to take it off your hands.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Yes, th Seagull 1963 looks like a classic in this category. I may pull the trigger on the HKED version some day. But it's quite expensive compared to the other ones.
> 
> Smaller and 19cm in the same sentence, I wish I had your wrists ! My left wrist is less than 15cm... I'm still waiting for my lady hi-beat Starking, hope it will suit me pretty well


There is a 34mm Nomos Tangente homage by seagull available. for 114 Euro. ultra slim.
US $171.0 62% OFF|Seagull Brand Watch ultra thin mechanical watch ladies watch fashion business leather watch D819.612L|Women's Watches| - AliExpress









the 39 mm version you can get for 68 Euro.








130.31US $ 55% OFF|Seagull Brand Часы Мужские Manual Mechanical Watch Ultra-thin Simple Men's Business Leather Strap Waterproof Watch 819.612 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





For seagull '63 variants, i am happy with this. My wrist is just about a bit over 16cm.
































These are for 130 Euro on sale now. there is also a green and dark blue panda version available.

HKED is probably not happy that someone sells these so cheap on Ali, so its you moral decision to buy or not to buy.

Its sold by different stores, this one has plenty of customer reviews.








189.99US $ 50% OFF|Retro Business Men's Chronograph Watch 19 Zuan 1901 Seagull Movement 1963 Acrylic 38mm Air Force Pilot Chronograph Watches Hked - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





A seller pic of the green version. i bought it on singles day and waiting for it right now. 









Parnis has 36mm datejust homage. but such rolex lookalikes are not loved by everybody and you will probably know about it.

I don't know much about the watch below, except its 38 mm and classy looking. since long time in my shopping car, but i came never across a review to get to know some more about it. 

























186.0US $ |PARNIS 38mm Gold Case Mechanical Men's Watches Silver Stainless Steel Strap Waterproof Automatic Men Watch saat erkekler Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





If you like the look and style above and are not repelled by a date window at 4:30. here is more in 38 mm









297.0US $ |38mm Parnis Casual Watches Men Style Mechanical Watches Genuine Leather Sapphire Silver Rose Gold Men's Automatic Wrist Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I caved and bought that green Corgeut 2061 with Seagull ST1612 movement. Also ordered a green canvas strap to match. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Glad I didn’t get the SM vintage diver now. I’m more excited about their BB58 homage, in particular the blue one.
Hope they offer it with NH35. I’d rather not pay a premium for a Chinese movement even if the PT5000 is good. The prices with these more premium movements are getting a bit too close to very decent & original micro brand and grey market watches


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> By the way, is there any good watch on Ali, smaller than 39mm in diamater ?


A common response to this question is to look at good stuffs website. Lots of Chinese mechanicals in that size.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

spacecat said:


> There is a 34mm Nomos Tangente homage by seagull available. for 114 Euro. ultra slim.
> US $171.0 62% OFF|Seagull Brand Watch ultra thin mechanical watch ladies watch fashion business leather watch D819.612L|Women's Watches| - AliExpress
> View attachment 15568610
> 
> ...


It is unbelievable to me that no one on AliEx sells a 36 mm Tangente-like (there are many watches before this with the same layout and similar font) watch!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Glad I didn't get the SM vintage diver now. I'm more excited about their BB58 homage, in particular the blue one.
> Hope they offer it with NH35. I'd rather not pay a premium for a Chinese movement even if the PT5000 is good. The prices with these more premium movements are getting a bit too close to very decent & original micro brand and grey market watches


Tough luck, they will only be selling it with a PT5000/SW200.


----------



## jcombs1 (Jun 4, 2016)

john_marston said:


> Glad I didn't get the SM vintage diver now. I'm more excited about their BB58 homage, in particular the blue one.
> Hope they offer it with NH35. I'd rather not pay a premium for a Chinese movement even if the PT5000 is good. The prices with these more premium movements are getting a bit too close to very decent & original micro brand and grey market watches


Are there any pics or more info on the BB58 homage? Didn't see anything on WRwatches.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

jcombs1 said:


> Are there any pics or more info on the BB58 homage? Didn't see anything on WRwatches.


Nothing but renders as it is still in Pre-order on Taobao


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Tough luck, they will only be selling it with a PT5000/SW200.


Meh I figured. I'll have to see the final AliExpress prices and reviews to see if it's worth it. I think I'm the only one not really keen on spending more for a PT5000.

Not that I doubt that they'll be good, I'm sure they will! But if it's like £230 for a Chinese copy watch with copy movement that isn't worth servicing and might be hard to source in a decade, when I've also been eyeing up some ~£500 used German/Swiss watches that are worth servicing...
Been mentioned before but despite being good value there is a cutoff for me when it makes more sense to not buy the Chinese watch and spend a bit more on something Western. But at the end of the day you gotta get what the heart desires


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Meh I figured. I'll have to see the final AliExpress prices and reviews to see if it's worth it. I think I'm the only one not really keen on spending more for a PT5000.
> 
> Not that I doubt that they'll be good, I'm sure they will! But if it's like £230 for a Chinese copy watch with copy movement that isn't worth servicing and might be hard to source in a decade, when I've also been eyeing up some ~£500 used German/Swiss watches that are worth servicing...
> Been mentioned before but despite being good value there is a cutoff for me when it makes more sense to not buy the Chinese watch and spend a bit more on something Western. But at the end of the day you gotta get what the heart desires


No, you're not the only person who feels this way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Meh I figured. I'll have to see the final AliExpress prices and reviews to see if it's worth it. I think I'm the only one not really keen on spending more for a PT5000.
> 
> Not that I doubt that they'll be good, I'm sure they will! But if it's like £230 for a Chinese copy watch with copy movement that isn't worth servicing and might be hard to source in a decade, when I've also been eyeing up some ~£500 used German/Swiss watches that are worth servicing...
> Been mentioned before but despite being good value there is a cutoff for me when it makes more sense to not buy the Chinese watch and spend a bit more on something Western. But at the end of the day you gotta get what the heart desires


Kind of agree but I'm at the point where I don't mind spending more for PT5000, mainly because I'm so tired of the NH35 with almost every microbrand using it. The PT5000 seems like a good movement with noticeably smoother sweep. If anything happens and I still like the watch, it can always be replaced with a Sellita.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> Yes, the bracelet is a real problem. I'm sure they will at least fix the micro-adjustment accessability in V2, but those screws are a real nightmare to work with.


Using a micro adjustment clasp on a vintage style bracelet that it isn't really designed for isn't brilliant. As to the screws, you do know they use LockTight? It is a nice move because it stops them backing out and causing the watch to fall from the wrist. I used my GF's old hairdryer and once nice and hot the screws come out really easily. I guess they could do a better job of ensuring customers know this

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Sogeha said:


> Using a micro adjustment clasp on a vintage style bracelet that it isn't really designed for isn't brilliant. As to the screws, you do know they use LockTight? It is a nice move because it stops them backing out and causing the watch to fall from the wrist. I used my GF's old hairdryer and once nice and hot the screws come out really easily. I guess they could do a better job of ensuring customers know this
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I Loctite every screw bracelet after sizing and wearing it for a day. It's amazing how easily the screws back out. Loctite never fails, it's just painful waiting so long for it to dry.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Meh I figured. I'll have to see the final AliExpress prices and reviews to see if it's worth it. I think I'm the only one not really keen on spending more for a PT5000.
> 
> Not that I doubt that they'll be good, I'm sure they will! But if it's like £230 for a Chinese copy watch with copy movement that isn't worth servicing and might be hard to source in a decade, when I've also been eyeing up some ~£500 used German/Swiss watches that are worth servicing...
> Been mentioned before but despite being good value there is a cutoff for me when it makes more sense to not buy the Chinese watch and spend a bit more on something Western. But at the end of the day you gotta get what the heart desires


I really love the N35 I also don't get why it gets bad rep. It's cheap yes, it loses a lot of seconds yes, it's not that smooth yes. But it's damn reliable and good enough that Seiko puts the same version albeit different branded in they're own watches that are around the 300 euro's and up I think? Without offering saphire glass etc.

The N35 is a charm, I don't mind that loses seconds. I mean when you buy watches on ali, you have more than one and you'll obviously also might wear more than one. So when you rotate you have to set the time anyway.

The PT500 is good I have no doubts about that, but it's a clone of a swiss movement. The swiss movement was at one time cheap but now it skyrocketed. I do have two watches on the way with seagulls in there. I know a seagull can be sourced sometimes. But even then I could always get a PT500, Selita or whatever if I really bonded with the watch.

So in the end I think it's all about: How much do you like watches. I think there's enough homages of the submariner for example that it's not even worth to get one in a fancy movement N35 works perfect for me. I'll take a PT500, or whatever once it's a more rare homage and I really like that particular watch.

This is such an example: 








I think it has a Seagull inside there.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Okay I'm going to resist my coupon I think. I have one that requires spending 160 euro's for 15 euro's off... With select coupons etc it's nice I mean you can knock some nice watches down but I shouldn't do it.

I did check but nothing in the 160-200 euro range that I really want left. So yes I'm safe. Might look one more time.... But I shouldn't, let's be strong.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> I really love the N35 I also don't get why it gets bad rep. It's cheap yes, it loses a lot of seconds yes.


Really? My experience is that the NH35 is remarkably accurate, even if the spec tolerances are fairly wide.

I have or have had 6 watches with it and the worst loses 10s/d - A couple run at 0s/d out of the box!

All checked on a timegrapher.

From what I've seen on YouTube reviews, my experiences aren't unusual.

M


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Sogeha said:


> Using a micro adjustment clasp on a vintage style bracelet that it isn't really designed for isn't brilliant. As to the screws, you do know they use LockTight? It is a nice move because it stops them backing out and causing the watch to fall from the wrist. I used my GF's old hairdryer and once nice and hot the screws come out really easily. I guess they could do a better job of ensuring customers know this
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


The micro adjustment clasp was designed to be used. It was a design failure that they are scrambling to fix by preparing a new terminal link without the extruding rivets. A lot of people are complaining.
As far as the screws, getting them out is not the problem. When they are fixed in position it is not too hard using a screwdriver on each side to get them out. The problem is putting it back together. Not only are there the links, there are cover pieces on each side that have the polishing that you have to manipulate at the same time to be in place. As well, the screws going in are absolutely tiny, and it is extremely difficult getting them in and then tightening them. It took me almost 2 hours to take out 3 links and reassemble this sucker.
And no my friend, this is not my first rodeo. This is only the second worst bracelet sizing I've had.
The first was on the Calvin Klein auto with the 2824 ETA movement. It was a pin and collar system, almost impossible to get the pins out, and the literally had to use a hammer to reassemble the pin back into the collars. Split two of the collars, but because I was resizing down had just enough to make it work.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> The micro adjustment clasp was designed to be used. It was a design failure that they are scrambling to fix by preparing a new terminal link without the extruding rivets. A lot of people are complaining.
> As far as the screws, getting them out is not the problem. When they are fixed in position it is not too hard using a screwdriver on each side to get them out. The problem is putting it back together. Not only are there the links, there are cover pieces on each side that have the polishing that you have to manipulate at the same time to be in place. As well, the screws going in are absolutely tiny, and it is extremely difficult getting them in and then tightening them. It took me almost 2 hours to take out 3 links and reassemble this sucker.
> And no my friend, this is not my first rodeo. This is only the second worst bracelet sizing I've had.
> The first was on the Calvin Klein auto with the 2824 ETA movement. It was a pin and collar system, almost impossible to get the pins out, and the literally had to use a hammer to reassemble the pin back into the collars. Split two of the collars, but because I was resizing down had just enough to make it work.


I actually said that the bracelet wasn't designed with the micro adjustment clasp in mind, not that the clasp was designed not to be used ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

snowman40 said:


> Really? My experience is that the NH35 is remarkably accurate, even if the spec tolerances are fairly wide.
> 
> I have or have had 6 watches with it and the worst loses 10s/d - A couple run at 0s/d out of the box!
> 
> ...


Oh it ussually is like this. I have one that loses 15 seconds I think. I mean it's not even that bad. But I believe the standard they give themselves is around 30-40? I think that gives it a bad rep.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> I have the Seiko 62mas homage on a waffle strap from Heimdallr, my first foray into homage watches, perfect QC, from this store: Heimdallr Watch
> That might be the official site, but who knows for sure????


Just because the


spacecat said:


> I don't think it is THE official store. I suspect that some Italian or Swiss Italian (whois check and aliexpress links on the blacklist have //it. country prefix domains) expat gentleman with little knowledge in web design set up that page. They might have got green light from whoever Heimdallr makes to set up the web site and "insider" knowledge of new releases, but are certainly not the only one who gets Heimdallr from the true source.
> A while ago (don't ask whichone, i don't do the search again) i landed on a more Chinese looking website for Heimdallr. It was equally ****ty design, but more in an Asian/ Chinese way to build not so well design websites. They had also a link to a heimdallr Taobao store.
> 
> I would not hesitate to buy Heimdallr somewhere else like on Ali. Who knows if the self declared only official store really stands for their warranty promise. User reports didn't sound like that their service is excellent and if a new watch has a fault the just give you a discount to get your next watch cheaper. You could already had bought the watch for such discounted price right on Ali and if something is wrong Ali has an excellent dispute system. Honestly, what could go wrong with a watch with an NH35 mvmt. All the faults it can have will it have right from the beginning, like a shabby finish, misalignments, dust under the dial - all the things QC should sort out. For such things you can dispute on Ali or have aproject and start to tinker with watches yourself. I doubt that there will be some fault that shows up after 11 month of use and if it does and came from the the "official" store - they will not send you a new one anyway, nor cover the cost for repair and shipping.
> ...


Ive


spacecat said:


> Yeah, that is that tricky thing with the coupon system. Once you figured out how to find and to use them it makes it harder to resist and not-to-buy. You can have all rational reasons not to buy the third diver in autumn season but you can't let that $ 10/15/20 coupon go expire unused.





Szechuan said:


> I really love the N35 I also don't get why it gets bad rep. It's cheap yes, it loses a lot of seconds yes, it's not that smooth yes. But it's damn reliable and good enough that Seiko puts the same version albeit different branded in they're own watches that are around the 300 euro's and up I think? Without offering saphire glass etc.
> 
> The N35 is a charm, I don't mind that loses seconds. I mean when you buy watches on ali, you have more than one and you'll obviously also might wear more than one. So when you rotate you have to set the time anyway.
> 
> ...


I don't think the NH-35 gets a bad rap! It's a great reliable workhorse.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

I've just found this and I like it, anyone has it yet? opinions?








177.0US $ |42m Relogio una prova de agua Automatico Meccanici Wristwatche Moon Phase Uomini Della Vigilanza часы мужские Montre Homme 316L In Acciaio acciaio inox|Orologi meccanici| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




it.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The bad thing about the NH-35 is its thickness and diameter, relative to the Miyota 9015 & ETA-2824 derivatives


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> The bad thing about the NH-35 is its thickness and diameter, relative to the Miyota 9015 & ETA-2824 derivatives


Pfew I was afraid you'd share some great finds that would push me in to debt, but I'm glad that's not the case. 
I was thinking of maybe getting a Chronos sub but I already got a San Martin one, a waste to own two.

I have resisted the gods of abstaining are smiling at me.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

spacecat said:


> There is a 34mm Nomos Tangente homage by seagull available. for 114 Euro. ultra slim.
> US $171.0 62% OFF|Seagull Brand Watch ultra thin mechanical watch ladies watch fashion business leather watch D819.612L|Women's Watches| - AliExpress
> View attachment 15568610
> 
> ...


That's a great selection. Indeed, that 34mm Seagull is very tempting. I may give it a go someday 



hanshananigan said:


> A common response to this question is to look at good stuffs website. Lots of Chinese mechanicals in that size.


I'll have a look, that's a good advice


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> The bad thing about the NH-35 is its thickness and diameter, relative to the Miyota 9015 & ETA-2824 derivatives


I don't think this is a fair comparison, they are completely different category movements. The NH-35 ought to be compared to Miyota 8215 (the newer ones with hacking). The others are 4 Hz movements (ok the ETA C07.111 based on the 2824 is not 4Hz for the benefit of 80 hour power reserve, still in another league). Seiko has 4 Hz movements, that are considerably more expensive.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Rocos planet ocean homage down to $111 (+$8 tax in nyc)
They have ten models that can ship from US warehouse. 
Im assuming it should come fast since they also sell on Amazon for $170


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Here are the Black Friday sale links:
Could be worth a look

San Martin:








San Martin


Diving Watches




sanmartinwatches.com









San Martin Official Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller San Martin Official Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




sanmartin.aliexpress.com





Sea-gull 








193.97US $ 38% OFF|2021 Seagull Watch Men's Barrel Automatic Mechanical Watch Hollow Perspective Luminous Watch Men's Wristwatch Dial 849.27.6094 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Boderry





BODERRY Official Store - Small Orders Online Store on Aliexpress.com


Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters, Importers, Products, Trade Leads, Supplier, Manufacturer, Exporter, Importer




boderry.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I just bought three more watches. That makes a total of 18 watches this month. Even I can see this is excessive.

Now I will keep AliExpress closed for the rest of the year. Unless I see reviews for "must have" watches of course


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I just bought three more watches. That makes a total of 18 watches this month. Even I can see this is excessive.
> 
> Now I will keep AliExpress closed for the rest of the year. Unless I see reviews for "must have" watches of course


18 watches! Are you starting a YouTube channel? Lol big bidness. What were The three you picked up?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

alihomages said:


> 18 watches! Are you starting a YouTube channel? Lol big bidness. What were The three you picked up?


Haha. I am not going to start a YouTube channel, but I really need to stop this compulsion of buying watches. Even though none of the watches are expensive, when you buy 18 in a month it adds up.

Today, I bought the Phylida Batman GMT, the Escapement Time Flieger Type B, and the Heimdaller Monster.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Haha. I am not going to start a YouTube channel, but I really need to stop this compulsion of buying watches. Even though none of the watches are expensive, when you buy 18 in a month it adds up.
> 
> Today, I bought the Phylida Batman GMT, the Escapement Time Flieger Type B, and the Heimdaller Monster.


I was good during this sale and only ordered this.








US $49.99 80% OFF|BENYAR DESIGN New Men's Mechanical Watch Luxury Men's Waterproof Watch Men's automatic Watch Business Sports Watch Reloj Hombre|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

There is an all black Ω Speedy homage by Reef Tiger available, for 72 Euro. According to some voices in the internet its mecha quartz movement is by Seiko. 
























208.0US $ |Reef Tiger/RT Designer Sport Watches Mens Calfskin Nylon Strap Luminous Quartz Watches with Chronograph RGA3033|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Steeldive/Addies has a Great Wave of Kanagawa dial in a 6105 case. Available for 89 Euro.


















360.0US $ |ADDIES DIVE NH35 Automatic Watch 200m Diver Mechanical Watch Luxury Sapphire Crystal Luminous Driving Watches Men Undefined 2022|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Haha. I am not going to start a YouTube channel, but I really need to stop this compulsion of buying watches. Even though none of the watches are expensive, when you buy 18 in a month it adds up.
> 
> Today, I bought the Phylida Batman GMT, the Escapement Time Flieger Type B, and the Heimdaller Monster.


Good luck with the girlfriend.... Hope she can take a joke! 
I also crumpled.... 
I got this San Martin one. I didn't have a A type flieger


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

A blue Sugess St19 chronograph in 40 mm for 120 Euro.


















187.53US $ 53% OFF|Really Seagull St1901 Movement Men Watch Luminous Water Proof Luxury Wristwatches Chronograph Hand Winding Function Cover Glass - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





inspired by a Glashütte Original


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Not exactly Ali but well within Ali prices if you live in the EU: (Blackfriday sale) 
Cheap watch straps and watch band replacement
I think they're straps aren't that expensive at all especially if you buy more then 5 and use the 20 code. To get additional 20% off. I got a lot of straps for ali prices. Now I hope the quality is good.... It ships from Sweden so for the EU users it should arrive quite quick. And no customs stuff cause it's Sweden.

They also got some tropic straps in nice colors. Not sure if they have good quality but well I'll find out...


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Not exactly Ali but well within Ali prices if you live in the EU: (Blackfriday sale)
> Cheap watch straps and watch band replacement
> I think they're straps aren't that expensive at all especially if you buy more then 5 and use the 20 code. To get additional 20% off. I got a lot of straps for ali prices. Now I hope the quality is good.... It ships from Sweden so for the EU users it should arrive quite quick. And no customs stuff cause it's Sweden.
> 
> They also got some tropic straps in nice colors. Not sure if they have good quality but well I'll find out...


Regarding the quality, it is really hit and miss. I find their NATO straps rather on the low end, and their Perlon even worse. But I found some quite decent leather straps. They are cheap indeed, as in inexpensive and some of their articles are cheap indeed. But as always you get what you pay for.
On a side note, delivery was always quick and reliable.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> Regarding the quality, it is really hit and miss. I find their NATO straps rather on the low end, and their Perlon even worse. But I found some quite decent leather straps. They are cheap indeed, as in inexpensive and some of their articles are cheap indeed. But as always you get what you pay for.
> On a side note, delivery was always quick and reliable.


Thanks for chiming in. I think with they're black friday deals I cannot really do a really bad deal... Unless the straps are so uncomfortable that they cannot be used at all.

I got some tropics, I hope they'll be decent. I also got some Marine Nationale and some Paratrooper straps.
Now I do hope they're rubber straps are decent, I also do hope the Marine Nationale and Paratrooper ones are okayish.
It was a cheap opportunity to try some stuff. With the sale they were quite cheap and I was able to try some stuff. Like I got a yellow and orange tropic strap just to play around.....

If it's really bad bad quality. Well that's to bad then.... Did you ever try a paratrooper/marine strap by them and or rubber tropic?


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks for chiming in. I think with they're black friday deals I cannot really do a really bad deal... Unless the straps are so uncomfortable that they cannot be used at all.
> 
> I got some tropics, I hope they'll be decent. I also got some Marine Nationale and some Paratrooper straps.
> Now I do hope they're rubber straps are decent, I also do hope the Marine Nationale and Paratrooper ones are okayish.
> ...


No I haven't tried their tropic straps, or any rubber ones for that matter.
Only leather and NATO, and as I said it is a bit of a lottery, some were quite good, others just meh...
But for the price, I did not really complain.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Not exactly Ali but well within Ali prices if you live in the EU: (Blackfriday sale)
> Cheap watch straps and watch band replacement
> I think they're straps aren't that expensive at all especially if you buy more then 5 and use the 20 code. To get additional 20% off. I got a lot of straps for ali prices. Now I hope the quality is good.... It ships from Sweden so for the EU users it should arrive quite quick. And no customs stuff cause it's Sweden.
> 
> They also got some tropic straps in nice colors. Not sure if they have good quality but well I'll find out...


Why did you have to do this? They have bronze buckle straps and now I want to buy a whole lot of them...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> No I haven't tried their tropic straps, or any rubber ones for that matter.
> Only leather and NATO, and as I said it is a bit of a lottery, some were quite good, others just meh...
> But for the price, I did not really complain.


I see thanks, I also think the price is quite cheap. So even if they aren't all top notch quality it's not the worst thing in the world. I think it's cool that I can try out some stuff, without breaking the bank.



crAss said:


> Why did you have to do this? They have bronze buckle straps and now I want to buy a whole lot of them...


Well it's still Black Friday now, and well.... I've read some reviews online some like them some dislike them, but for that price... *Just don't forget to fill in 20 as coupon code when you check out and have more than 5 straps.*


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I was good during this sale and only ordered this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been itching to try the MilG dial version of this. Same case shape, so I'll be interested to hear your thoughts. At almost half the cost of the Phylida, its top of my list right now for that category.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys! Do you know if there are any decent bullhead-chronographs out there at AliX?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Got an AliX watch roll in the post.

























Pros:
-fast shipping 
-it looks very nice 
-customised with name on the inside 
-genuine leather. Looks and smells good. Has little imperfections and leaves little marks like you'd expect with real leather. 
-£10. great price
Cons:
-protection is limited. It's a few sheets of leather stitched together. Will add some extra padding (like a bit of bubble wrap) for the watch heads when I actually use it for traveling. 
-cushion is nothing special
-'contact's family' brand name is a bit weird


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Smaller and 19cm in the same sentence, I wish I had your wrists ! My left wrist is less than 15cm... I'm still waiting for my lady hi-beat Starking, hope it will suit me pretty well


a short feedback about that Starking then please. thanks in advance


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Got an AliX watch roll in the post.
> View attachment 15570501
> 
> View attachment 15570502
> ...


'contact's family' brand name is a bit weird.

You're not wrong.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

WindyCityWatch said:


> I've been itching to try the MilG dial version of this. Same case shape, so I'll be interested to hear your thoughts. At almost half the cost of the Phylida, its top of my list right now for that category.


I started collecting Chinese homages for deciding which expensive watch to buy. In the process I felt more happy with having multiple "cheap" ones than 1-2 very expensive ones. It is funny because after getting over 20 watches the two watches that still remain in my list for buying as an expensive watch are:

Rolex Explorer 1 (second hand of course)
Omega Seamaster Railmaster
That decision has forged itself because of the versatility of the above pieces, which with a strap selection could become 1 watch collections essentially.
Funny thing I have neither in my collection as homages.

That was up until a few minutes ago. The Benyar was only 30 euros after discounts and so I made an impulse buy. It is 41, which is larger than I would prefer, but still for that price I will not complain. I just hope it isn't stopped at customs because I will have to pay an extra 22 and at 52 euros it is not a bargain any more...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> There is an all black Ω Speedy homage by Reef Tiger available, for 72 Euro. According to some voices in the internet its mecha quartz movement is by Seiko.
> View attachment 15569543


I really have to stop reading here. After your post I made another late night impulse buy (just couldn't resist for this price)...

... I already have a Sugess 1963 Panda (from 11/11) and a no-name Pepsi GMT (from current sale) incoming ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

I have a pulsar watch which leather strap will soon be good for the bin, i'm looking for its replacement for _everyday_ life use , must be comfy, tough, reliable :

So for the leather option : i'm wondering if there would be some good replacements you would recommend ?
Or Stainless steel option (?) (which for sure would be tougher for everyday life chaos). Maybe a good bracelet would do ? (this is if it is not hair pulling) : how do you do to have no hair pulled with a SS bracelet ?
(looking for something _passe partout_ (versatile|all purpose, not sure which word to use here) , aka a model that would be ok for a lot of models).

Also if you have a watch that is a must have for 2020 please share, budget : below $100. 
I'm thinking of Escapement Time in terms of quality , it seems afaik to have price and quality but not sure i need a black dial watch, plus a chrono is not something i'd buy 1st of all. 
(Rather looking for this kind of dial : white + roman figures Marine Klassik 40 Römisch weiß | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927 or arabic figures Marine Klassik 40 arabisch weiß Datum | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927 )

Thanks ;=)


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

I really don't know if I will not crack for one of these with the blue sterile dial and metal bracelet








89.28US $ 64% de réduction|Sd1970 Nouveauté 2020 Vert Céramique Lunette 20atm Résistant À L'eau Nh35 Montre Automatique 6105 Tortue - Montres Mécaniques - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com




Must not crack...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I just got a folder in the mail, I didn't check yesterday it has some watches. All quartz and when I checked out the prices, I really am thankful aliexpress exists. I've always been an avid aliexpress user getting looked at as if I'm crazy, because they did once buy a 3$ dress and the quality was horrible. What do you expect to get for 3$?

I mean Aliexpress does have great quality products in my opinion but usually it requires you to pay just a chunk/bit less then one would have to pay here. For example I bought a really nice thermos can (1.8 liters). It was 22 euro's. To now get one in that design it would cost me 35-50 euro's I think. I do not know how good the thermos will be in practice but I must say when your willing to spend a bit on aliexpress you can find some great deals.

On the other hand I really did order to much...
I even got a whole bunch of socks haha:
Find All China Products On Sale from TrendSocks Store on Aliexpress.com - Colorful Casual Mens Happy Socks High Quality Combed Cotton Men Socks Cartoon Designs Funny Crew compression socks Free Shipping,5pairs/lot Brand Quality Mens Socks 2019 Hot Sale fashion Casual Crew compression socks Combed Cotton colorful Happy Funny Socks,5pairs/lot 2019 New Arrival Mens Happy Socks Quality Combed Cotton colorful Funny Sock fashion Casual Men's compression socks and more

The quality is quite good, I had ordered some before, I do have the odd 2 pairs that were faulty. But most are really good quality. I do think they make for a nice Christmas gift.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I really don't know if I will not crack for one of these with the blue sterile dial and metal bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got one in green comming it should arive soon. With logo however I don't feel sterile dials that much, it just feels so empty.... Like my bed at night.. 😭


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> I have a pulsar watch which leather strap will soon be good for the bin, i'm looking for its replacement for _everyday_ life use , must be comfy, tough, reliable :
> 
> ...


It's not really my expertise as for looks you will maybe like these. These are the must have 2020 watches, but you might like the look.









118.0US $ |Reef Tiger/RT Casual Vintage Watches Quartz Couple Watches Waterproof Full Steel Mens Watch RGA820|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





But I do think in your case a quartz is best, at least since you want your strap to be durable I guess teh watch as well? I think you might like this Casio you can maybe even find it in your home country.









US $73.01 51% OFF|Casio watch Simple watch men top brand luxury set quartz watche 50m Waterproof men watch Sport military Watch relogio masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




''

I don't know much about Chinese Quartz watches but Reef Tiger I've heard about and Casio is just a good widespread Japanese brand.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Start collecting coins to be able to exchange them to coupons when the sale starts.
> 
> Here a lume shot of the watch you missed to buy.
> 
> ...


After all coupons and cashback I could not resist and ordered the Addiesdive @ ~43 Euro with steel bracelet.

Now I only hope sellers confirmation that lume of dial and indices match is true and that he will ship one with sterile dial as promised..


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

WindyCityWatch said:


> I've been itching to try the MilG dial version of this. Same case shape, so I'll be interested to hear your thoughts. At almost half the cost of the Phylida, its top of my list right now for that category.


These watches have one problem, the Explorer and the Milgaus by Benyar, the hands are too short. Second hand doesn't reach to the outer minute/second track but is just 1-2 mm short of that. The minute hand should reach the outer edge of the applied indices, but is again 1-2 mm too short. It looks like they took OEM stock hands that were made for dials in 39 mm cases, now using them in 41 mm watches with larger dials the hands are out of proportion. That is hard to unsee once you notice it.











































Not my own photos of course, but from manufacturer. except the one of the real explorer, this is from an Hodinkee article.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

spacecat said:


> These watches have one problem, the Explorer and the Milgaus by Benyar, the hands are too short. Second hand doesn't reach to the outer minute/second track but is just 1-2 mm short of that. The minute hand should reach the outer edge of the applied indices, but is again 1-2 mm too short. It looks like they took OEM stock hands that were made for dials in 39 mm cases, now using them in 41 mm watches with larger dials the hands are out of proportion. That is hard to unsee once you notice it.
> 
> View attachment 15570770
> 
> ...


That's why I went for Tisell. Yes, even second-hand it's twice as expensive as Alpha Explorer (Alpha has crap bracelet, end links and clasp; the hands are yellow not white). But it is 99% copy of proper Explorer with proper proportions.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> I just got a folder in the mail, I didn't check yesterday it has some watches. All quartz and when I checked out the prices, I really am thankful aliexpress exists. I've always been an avid aliexpress user getting looked at as if I'm crazy, because they did once buy a 3$ dress and the quality was horrible. What do you expect to get for 3$?
> 
> I mean Aliexpress does have great quality products in my opinion but usually it requires you to pay just a chunk/bit less then one would have to pay here. For example I bought a really nice thermos can (1.8 liters). It was 22 euro's. To now get one in that design it would cost me 35-50 euro's I think. I do not know how good the thermos will be in practice but I must say when your willing to spend a bit on aliexpress you can find some great deals.
> 
> ...


In forums, on fb, youtube, insta, reddit and so on, whereever people post about their China watches i spotted more then once the same funky socks glowing somewhere in the background of a wrist shot photo. The same socks i bought on Ali too.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I really have to stop reading here. After your post I made another late night impulse buy (just couldn't resist for this price)...
> 
> ... I already have a Sugess 1963 Panda (from 11/11) and a no-name Pepsi GMT (from current sale) incoming ...


They don't look too bad either! All blacked out...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I really don't know if I will not crack for one of these with the blue sterile dial and metal bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watches, got mine on rubber.
But why a sterile dial? The Steel Dive logo isn't so bad, and sterile dials look so unbalanced.
After I got this I put it on a $10 tropic strap from Ali, and love it.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

alex_oz said:


> That's why I went for Tisell. Yes, even second-hand it's twice as expensive as Alpha Explorer (Alpha has crap bracelet, end links and clasp; the hands are yellow not white). But it is 99% copy of proper Explorer with proper proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll second that, they are a notch above. And the Miyota in mine, probably regulated, runs about +2 seconds a day. Lume on these is pretty good too. Overall, in quality etc. I think these match San Martin and Cronos, and are head and shoulders above the other Explorer homages on Ali. They are pricey tho, but worth it.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

alex_oz said:


> That's why I went for Tisell. Yes, even second-hand it's twice as expensive as Alpha Explorer (Alpha has crap bracelet, end links and clasp; the hands are yellow not white). But it is 99% copy of proper Explorer with proper proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is not just a question of being an excact copy of the original but a matter of good design. And good design with the right length of the hands can be found in a Seiko 5.

If a watch sometimes appears to be a bit off but you cannot exactly nail it what gives that vibe, check the length of the hands and how the play with the elements on the dial.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

Szechuan said:


> I got one in green comming it should arive soon. With logo however I don't feel sterile dials that much, it just feels so empty.... Like my bed at night.. 😭


You need to talk? I can give you my wife's cat..


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

rlachcik said:


> Nice watches, got mine on rubber.
> But why a sterile dial? The Steel Dive logo isn't so bad, and sterile dials look so unbalanced.
> After I got this I put it on a $10 tropic strap from Ali, and love it.


Why don't you say it's ugly? Horrible? Bad? You're all just a bunch of very nice and friedly people!!!! Sometimes I hate you all!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> You need to talk? I can give you my wife's cat..


I really hate pets inside the house....
Maybe it's good my ex is gone, she wanted pets. 
And a kid.....


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like Lobinni released a microrotor using the HZ5000
Intl Sales link:





Micro-rotor Movement Super-thin Minimalist Classic Wrist Watch Mens Leather Automatic Mechanical Watches - Buy Automatic Watch,Wrist Watch For Men,Mechanical Watches Product on Alibaba.com


Micro-rotor Movement Super-thin Minimalist Classic Wrist Watch Mens Leather Automatic Mechanical Watches - Buy Automatic Watch,Wrist Watch For Men,Mechanical Watches Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com









Lobinni 2020 Automatic Watch Men Thin Hand Watch Business Simple Minimalist Watch 5atm Hand Clock For Man Leather Round 4 Colors - Buy Hand Clock For Man,2020 Watch Men,Watch Thin Product on Alibaba.com


Lobinni 2020 Automatic Watch Men Thin Hand Watch Business Simple Minimalist Watch 5atm Hand Clock For Man Leather Round 4 Colors - Buy Hand Clock For Man,2020 Watch Men,Watch Thin Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





























































































Owner pics:


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> These watches have one problem, the Explorer and the Milgaus by Benyar, the hands are too short. Second hand doesn't reach to the outer minute/second track but is just 1-2 mm short of that. The minute hand should reach the outer edge of the applied indices, but is again 1-2 mm too short. It looks like they took OEM stock hands that were made for dials in 39 mm cases, now using them in 41 mm watches with larger dials the hands are out of proportion. That is hard to unsee once you notice it.
> 
> View attachment 15570770
> 
> ...


Those photos of the Benyar Milgauss might be from old stock. In the 2020 version, Benyar looks to have made the second hand longer.









274.95US $ |2022 New Benyar Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Men's Watches Men Fashion Waterproof Sport Watch Mens Watches Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like Lobinni released a microrotor using the HZ5000


Nice. Where can we buy it from?


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Received the Cronos PT5000 bronze diver and this watch is just perfect. It oozes quality - the sapphire crystal with AR coating, the sunburst dial, the finishing on the hands and indices seems flawless, even under a loupe. The CUSN-8 bronze case, the high-beat ETA clone movement with a buttery smooth sweep, the fantastic lume and the really high-quality leather band make this watch a true bargain at $154.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Those photos of the Benyar Milgauss might be from old stock. In the 2020 version, Benyar looks to have made the second hand longer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean in their photoshopped rlx promo shots everything is in proportion?




























I would go with a Peter Lee Bagelsport or a Parnis for this if you relly want a Milgauss on a discount.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> That's why I went for Tisell. Yes, even second-hand it's twice as expensive as Alpha Explorer (Alpha has crap bracelet, end links and clasp; the hands are yellow not white). But it is 99% copy of proper Explorer with proper proportions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!

Where are Tisell watches available? I cannot find any on AliX.

How ist Tisell compared to SM and Cronos?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

madmak said:


> View attachment 15571213
> 
> 
> Received the Cronos PT5000 bronze diver and this watch is just perfect. It oozes quality - the sapphire crystal with AR coating, the sunburst dial, the finishing on the hands and indices seems flawless, even under a loupe. The CUSN-8 bronze case, the high-beat ETA clone movement with a buttery smooth sweep, the fantastic lume and the really high-quality leather band make this watch a true bargain at $154.


Please give us a biweekly update how well bronze does in Thailand climate. I am always surprise how quick something can rust or otherwise rot there. Bicycles, books, vinyl record covers, shoe soles etc.
I am in Germany now, the only positive thing is that watches on leather straps get more wrist time (in Thailand i prefer steel or washable natos). Everything else is depressive (sunset 4pm atm), i would rather spend my time sockless in Thailand, buying watches from China without the fear of having to pay additional custom and tax fee. Chok dee.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

madmak said:


> View attachment 15571213
> 
> 
> Received the Cronos PT5000 bronze diver and this watch is just perfect. It oozes quality - the sapphire crystal with AR coating, the sunburst dial, the finishing on the hands and indices seems flawless, even under a loupe. The CUSN-8 bronze case, the high-beat ETA clone movement with a buttery smooth sweep, the fantastic lume and the really high-quality leather band make this watch a true bargain at $154.


Heck of a deal! I have the San Martin version coming with plain old NH35 which I payed more for. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Please give us a biweekly update how well bronze does in Thailand climate. I am always surprise how quick something can rust or otherwise rot there. Bicycles, books, vinyl record covers, shoe soles etc.
> I am in Germany now, the only positive thing is that watches on leather straps get more wrist time (in Thailand i prefer steel or washable natos). Everything else is depressive (sunset 4pm atm), i would rather spend my time sockless in Thailand, buying watches from China without the fear of having to pay additional custom and tax fee. Chok dee.


The idea is for it to build that patina. Whether I like it or not, will keep you posted


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Heck of a deal! I have the San Martin version coming with plain old NH35 which I payed more for.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


San Martin have slightly better finishing. Pretty sure they are the same factory.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

spacecat said:


> There is an all black Ω Speedy homage by Reef Tiger available, for 72 Euro. According to some voices in the internet its mecha quartz movement is by Seiko.
> View attachment 15569543
> View attachment 15569544
> 
> ...


Seems like Reef Tiger has been putting out some really nice looking watches. But I guess that's what you get when you make an homage of a nice watch and basically copy the JLC logo. Having the date window blacked out like on the actual dark side of the moon would have been a nice touch. I have a different Reef Tiger somewhere in the mail from 11.11 - maybe it will arrive by Christmas


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Escapement Time put their Snowflake(-ish) homage back in stock, with changes

-New milky dial (rather than sunburst silver)
-Dark blue seconds hand
-Ditched the date and metal bracelet.

imo it looks much better as a dedicated dress watch now.









73.36US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I've become quite a fan of Escapement Time. Somewhat original designs, great specs, good prices, and imo most important for these Chinese brands: good QC. Their flieger sold almost 700 units now which is impressive.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Where are Tisell watches available? I cannot find any on AliX.
> 
> How ist Tisell compared to SM and Cronos?





Welcome to joyful online shopping!


That is where I got mine, for $220 US in February.
In my view, they match the quality. And the Miyota series 9 movement is excellent.
But search youtube, there are a ton of reviews.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

john_marston said:


> Escapement Time put their Snowflake(-ish) homage back in stock, with changes
> 
> -New milky dial (rather than sunburst silver)
> -Dark blue seconds hand
> ...


nice find, thank you!
if im right, in the overview section photos are still of the "old" one. id like to see more photos of this new and lovely cream


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

frogles said:


> nice find, thank you!
> if im right, in the overview section photos are still of the "old" one. id like to see more photos of this new and lovely cream


Agreed, a good dresser needs a beautiful dial, but a sunburst doesn't fit a dresser imho. So this has high potential.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> Escapement Time put their Snowflake(-ish) homage back in stock, with changes
> 
> -New milky dial (rather than sunburst silver)
> -Dark blue seconds hand
> ...


Was about to report the same thing. IMO they made it way worse. Only welcome change is the no date, but I liked everything more in the older version. Most of all they increased the size to 40mm now vs 38mm as before. So congrats to whoever got it earlier.
Interestingly, it's still available from another store, but for a crazy $175


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Please give us a biweekly update how well bronze does in Thailand climate. I am always surprise how quick something can rust or otherwise rot there. Bicycles, books, vinyl record covers, shoe soles etc.
> I am in Germany now, the only positive thing is that watches on leather straps get more wrist time (in Thailand i prefer steel or washable natos). Everything else is depressive (sunset 4pm atm), i would rather spend my time sockless in Thailand, buying watches from China without the fear of having to pay additional custom and tax fee. Chok dee.


I really like Thai food, I want to go there once. But I'll remember myself to not bring a bronze watch... Which is easy I only have one haha. But damn why are you in Germany now? The coldest most depressive time of the year and your in Germany haha. I wanna go to Thailand.... ?

Also my only positive thing today was my covid-19 test.


Spoiler: x



Just joking I don't have covid.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Escapement Time put their Snowflake(-ish) homage back in stock, with changes
> 
> -New milky dial (rather than sunburst silver)
> -Dark blue seconds hand
> ...


I read somewhere that the escapement time watches were all produced by one person? All I can say is that the pilot watch I have is amazing quality:

￡69.38 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Pilot Watch with Type-B or Type-A Black Dial and 42mm Case waterproof 300M
US $90.0 |【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Pilot Watch with Type B or Type A Black Dial and 42mm Case waterproof 300M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Escapement Time put their Snowflake(-ish) homage back in stock, with changes
> 
> -New milky dial (rather than sunburst silver)
> -Dark blue seconds hand
> ...


Does anyone have experience with Escapement Time dresser? The dial looks much smaller due to the flared sides on the case. Kind of flares like the case on some Seiko divers.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> Does anyone have experience with Escapement Time dresser? The dial looks much smaller due to the flared sides on the case. Kind of flares like the case on some Seiko divers.







www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> Welcome to joyful online shopping!
> 
> 
> That is where I got mine, for $220 US in February.
> ...


Thank you!

Is this really Tisell's official online shop?
Not very professional compared to their watches and the EU seller's shop..

Was there a sale in February or have they raised the prices for the sub from USD 220 to 245?

What I really like about them beides the Miyota highbeat movements is that they can be customized.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

konax said:


> Was about to report the same thing. IMO they made it way worse. Only welcome change is the no date, but I liked everything more in the older version. Most of all they increased the size to 40mm now vs 38mm as before. So congrats to whoever got it earlier.
> Interestingly, it's still available from another store, but for a crazy $175


Didn't notice the size difference. 40mm is acceptable imo. But also seems like they went from 18mm lugs to 22mm, which is a bit off-putting to me. 40/20 is such a classic standard for a reason.

I do think the new dial (with blue hand and no date) looks wayyy better though. And Miyota VH31 is apparently a sweeping-quartz, which I didn't realise was a thing outside of mecha-quartz. Very nice.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just went to set the time on this new watch (it would have been the first time I wore it) and this happened as soon as I pulled out the crown. Embarassingly, I know nothing about repairing watches. Should I send this back to Steeldive as a big failure, or is this a trivial thing that could be fixed even by an amateur like me?


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Just went to set the time on this new watch (it would have been the first time I wore it) and this happened as soon as I pulled out the crown. Embarassingly, I know nothing about repairing watches. Should I send this back to Steeldive as a big failure, or is this a trivial thing that could be fixed even by an amateur like me?


Seems like a major QC fail and you should just send it back for replacement. It can probably be easily fixed (if you take off the case back), but if they missed that....


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is this really Tisell's official online shop?
> Not very professional compared to their watches and the EU seller's shop..
> ...


That is the official store for everywhere in the world that isn't the EU. I see $235 on the Global site. On the EU site, the cost is 255 Euro (excluding VAT) or about $305, so you are better to buy on the global site unless you live in the EU and would incur a large import duty.

When the watch was introduced last year, it was priced at $220. The $15 must be a price increase.









TISELL 39mm-EX, Lume-BGW9, Miyota 90s5 - TISELL.KR






mobile--shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I know this isn't an AliExpress thing, but I thought you guys might find it interesting anyway.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

sarbmaster said:


> Seems like a major QC fail and you should just send it back for replacement. It can probably be easily fixed (if you take off the case back), but if they missed that....


I agree with sarbmaster that it is a QC fail and maybe there are other issues.

That said, a watchmaker can fix it easily and along the way check for other issues.

I once negotiated for a partial refund to fix something like that. Worked out fine.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Just went to set the time on this new watch (it would have been the first time I wore it) and this happened as soon as I pulled out the crown. Embarassingly, I know nothing about repairing watches. Should I send this back to Steeldive as a big failure, or is this a trivial thing that could be fixed even by an amateur like me?


It's a 30 second fix with the right tools. But, as others have said...what else was missed or not assembled correctly? If the stem wasn't seated fully then I'd have to assume the watch has not been tested at all because you can't use any functions without it being in the correct position in the movement.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Escapement Time put their Snowflake(-ish) homage back in stock, with changes
> 
> -New milky dial (rather than sunburst silver)
> -Dark blue seconds hand
> ...


Says Miyota VH31 but the VH31 is a Seiko 4 beat per second quartz.

I swore off any more watches for the year but something with a VH31 has been on my wish list for a long time. Damn you people!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Steeldive provide some of the best cases and specs for the price but their QC seems a bit poor. I don't think they check them before they ship and I don't think they care all that much. Both mine had issues I had read about in previous reviews. Though tbf this level of QC on AliX is more the rule than the exception.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Is this really Tisell's official online shop?
> Not very professional compared to their watches and the EU seller's shop..
> ...


I think it is their shop. I don't know the prices of the sub, I bought the Explorer homage for $220.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like Lobinni released a microrotor using the HZ5000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice watch mate any link?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Not sure I've seen this before but this seller has a whole slew of fake 5 star reviews, inc photoshopped wrist shots. All Russian too...classic.









385.6US $ |Seagull 1963 Pilot Mens Watch Military Chronograph Automatic Watch Men Mechanical Sapphire Waterproof Watches Brand Luxury 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Idk if this is the same one but I've seen a 'Tourbillon' store before that had shady listings. Avoid.

That Sugess is a nice one though. I find the 38mm 1963s too small, but might try a 40mm one before I give up on it.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

Can anyone clue me in to why...as of the last couple weeks or so....everyone’s Ali link to a specific watch just goes to the homepage instead?

I’m sure it’s something I’ve screwed up on my end!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Ok - it's not a pulled out crown... it's some crappy lume on what should be a lume monster that arrived today.

Reef Tiger RGA3035

The Lume is ok... except on the hour and second hand. They dim VERY fast and basically have no lume after a few minutes.
For comparison I pulled an old Vostok Amphibia out of the drawer that is not what I would consider to be a well lumed watch, but it's hour and second hand performed a lot better even after having a lot less light exposure.

Thoughts on next steps? I haven't even put it on my wrist yet.

EDIT: Adding a better shot with the Sinn 104 which... could have more even lume on the hands, but at least it's there. I also had set the time on the Reef Tiger earlier tonight and it looks like it's lost a few minutes already.... (in addition to "losing" the hour hand due to fade...)
EDIT2: I think the missing 5 minutes may just have been slack by moving the minute hand forward to set the time and then not backing it up into position.


















(and no, the sinn's bezel is not misaligned, lol)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Totally nothing to do with watches but bought a 'Lego' F-15 lol. Should be fun for Xmas

US $17.39 31% OFF|270pcs Military Series F 15 Eagle Fighter Building Blocks Model Army Technic Airplane Set Bricks City Children Toys Kids Gift|Blocks| - AliExpress

I am now in a Lego wormhole


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

For you lads who were asking about that Lobinni Microrotor, found an Intl seller





Micro-rotor Movement Super-thin Minimalist Classic Wrist Watch Mens Leather Automatic Mechanical Watches - Buy Automatic Watch,Wrist Watch For Men,Mechanical Watches Product on Alibaba.com


Micro-rotor Movement Super-thin Minimalist Classic Wrist Watch Mens Leather Automatic Mechanical Watches - Buy Automatic Watch,Wrist Watch For Men,Mechanical Watches Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com









Lobinni 2020 Automatic Watch Men Thin Hand Watch Business Simple Minimalist Watch 5atm Hand Clock For Man Leather Round 4 Colors - Buy Hand Clock For Man,2020 Watch Men,Watch Thin Product on Alibaba.com


Lobinni 2020 Automatic Watch Men Thin Hand Watch Business Simple Minimalist Watch 5atm Hand Clock For Man Leather Round 4 Colors - Buy Hand Clock For Man,2020 Watch Men,Watch Thin Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





The price is honestly a steal, given that the price on the Official Lobinni Taobao Store is 2x+ the price on Alibaba and the ridiculously high prices for Microrotors


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Totally nothing to do with watches but bought a 'Lego' F-15 lol. Should be fun for Xmas
> 
> US $17.39 31% OFF|270pcs Military Series F 15 Eagle Fighter Building Blocks Model Army Technic Airplane Set Bricks City Children Toys Kids Gift|Blocks| - AliExpress
> 
> I am now in a Lego wormhole


I've been there and stopped only after our first baby was born due to very small pieces. I have to wait now until we get out of the duplo phase.
I was going for the below micro legos, finished they have much smaller footprint and are more challenging to assemble than normal legos - not to mention that they are much cheaper. I was buying these also through gearbest, at the time it had better prices. Luckily, not even the larger more expensive ones were stopped in customs.









15.6US $ 30% OFF|Architecture Diamond Blocks Mini Micro Building Bricks Sets Taj Mahal University Of Cambridge Oxford London Paris Eiffel Tower - Blocks - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

zagato1750 said:


> Can anyone clue me in to why...as of the last couple weeks or so....everyone's Ali link to a specific watch just goes to the homepage instead?
> 
> I'm sure it's something I've screwed up on my end!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Can't help on that front other than to see I've experienced the same thing but been using Tapatalk so just assumed it's an issue with the app.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

john_marston said:


> Didn't notice the size difference. 40mm is acceptable imo. But also seems like they went from 18mm lugs to 22mm, which is a bit off-putting to me. 40/20 is such a classic standard for a reason.
> 
> I do think the new dial (with blue hand and no date) looks wayyy better though. And Miyota VH31 is apparently a sweeping-quartz, which I didn't realise was a thing outside of mecha-quartz. Very nice.


and the thickness also gone up to 12mm


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

zagato1750 said:


> Can anyone clue me in to why...as of the last couple weeks or so....everyone's Ali link to a specific watch just goes to the homepage instead?
> 
> I'm sure it's something I've screwed up on my end!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Same here mate. I think it's Tapatalk messing up. I just long-tap on a link and choose to view in Safari, works like a charm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Not sure I've seen this before but this seller has a whole slew of fake 5 star reviews, inc photoshopped wrist shots. All Russian too...classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one incoming from the 11.11 sale, from a different store though probably still as shady. Tracking suggests it is in the country at least and should arrive this week. Will post some impressions when it arrives and some not photoshopped wrist shots.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Durden19 said:


> Can't help on that front other than to see I've experienced the same thing but been using Tapatalk so just assumed it's an issue with the app.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been having the same issue, and I don't use Tapatalk.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Totally nothing to do with watches but bought a 'Lego' F-15 lol. Should be fun for Xmas
> 
> US $17.39 31% OFF|270pcs Military Series F 15 Eagle Fighter Building Blocks Model Army Technic Airplane Set Bricks City Children Toys Kids Gift|Blocks| - AliExpress
> 
> I am now in a Lego wormhole


It looks really cool!

On my side I've ordered some retro video games mimicking the good old NES, Super NES and Genesis 

















18.28US $ |Data Frog Mini Tv Game Console Support Hd/av 8 Bit Retro Video Game Console Built-in 600/620 Classic Game Handheld Gaming Player - Video Game Consoles - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















23.26US $ 41% OFF|64 Bit 4k Hd-out Arcade Video Game Console For Super Nintendo For Sega 1600 Plus Retro Games Mini Gamepad Joystick Dropshipping - Video Game Consoles - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















41.07US $ 49% OFF|4k Hd 16 Bit Super Mini Game Console For Sega Md 100 In 1 Handheld Game Player Double Gamepads In Box Controller Adapter Gift - Video Game Consoles - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





If the hardware is not up to my standards, I plan to crack them open and use the case to host a raspberry pi...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Just went to set the time on this new watch (it would have been the first time I wore it) and this happened as soon as I pulled out the crown. Embarassingly, I know nothing about repairing watches. Should I send this back to Steeldive as a big failure, or is this a trivial thing that could be fixed even by an amateur like me?


Damn.... That looks really unlucky. You got it from Steeldive Aliexpress I asume? Because SteelDive UK has quite a good customer service from what I have heard.

From here you see someone putting in a crown: 




Not sure if that helps he just slides it in, he knows what he's doing but I'm not sure if you'd be able to that.
Sending back to China however is also not a great thing.
I don't think a watchmaker will make you break the bank for this, I would dispute however on aliexpress.
I think for such an issue I would dispute but I'm not sure what you could claim. I guess I'd claim what it would cost to have it repaired.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Totally nothing to do with watches but bought a 'Lego' F-15 lol. Should be fun for Xmas
> 
> US $17.39 31% OFF|270pcs Military Series F 15 Eagle Fighter Building Blocks Model Army Technic Airplane Set Bricks City Children Toys Kids Gift|Blocks| - AliExpress
> 
> I am now in a Lego wormhole


Not sure what the English custom officers do.




This is in Liege the subtitles are in Dutch but the woman speaks in French.

But at this point of the video they are in the storage place where they store 'illigal things' fake gucci shirts but also lego apparently.

It says: with little blocks of lego the fact that it was taken in custody means that there are kids that will get nothing for (dutch childeren holiday on 5 december it's Dutch christmas.' The customs officer says: 'I don't know if they'll receive nothing, but the parents that ordered this package will not get the package.'

Personally I didn't think they'd really take lego in custody to destroy it or whatever. Probably recycle? But I hope they are not so childish in the UK.



mougino said:


> It looks really cool!
> 
> On my side I've ordered some retro video games mimicking the good old NES, Super NES and Genesis
> 
> ...


Same for you actually I saw some of those nintendo things being taken in custody in the video. I hope you don't have to pass trough liege, but then again chances they'll find it are low. I hope


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> Ok - it's not a pulled out crown... it's some crappy lume on what should be a lume monster that arrived today.
> 
> Reef Tiger RGA3035
> 
> ...


What is the store return policy, some offer free return even without question the reasons why.
Contact the seller, i think it is not the quality RT usually offer. RT probably get their hands from a third manufacturer and some mistake happened during the rpoduction of the hour and seconds hand.

Contact the seller first, show them the photos, give them one two days to react.
A honest seller should offer you to file a dispute to solve the issue the official way on Ali express. Full refund. Buy new if they have watches without that fault, where the hour hand weren't made on a Monday buy an employee distracted by whatever. Other production batches should be okay.
If they don't react file a dispute anyway, for a free return of faulty item. I think Ali will side with you.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Totally nothing to do with watches but bought a 'Lego' F-15 lol. Should be fun for Xmas
> 
> US $17.39 31% OFF|270pcs Military Series F 15 Eagle Fighter Building Blocks Model Army Technic Airplane Set Bricks City Children Toys Kids Gift|Blocks| - AliExpress
> 
> I am now in a Lego wormhole


I've been buying WWII tanks 😂


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> I've been having the same issue, and I don't use Tapatalk.


Good to know it wasn't just me. Not going to lie not being able to see people's links probably saved me a few bob

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Not sure I've seen this before but this seller has a whole slew of fake 5 star reviews, inc photoshopped wrist shots. All Russian too...classic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a take on the Hamilton Intramatric. i think the 40 mm Sugess nails it the best, the 38 m sugess has that star shaped counterbalance on the chrono second that looks a bit tacky. Buy the seller, i think there are a couple of shops offer this. St19 can be always a bit risky, but i think you know that.










compare that to the 38 mm with that star counter balance.









Merkur has also a b/w panda matic. 38 mm. It has the name of a fictional dude on the dial, not to everybody's taste. and the white chrono second hands could be seen as design flaw or ingenious solution as the white tip is still visible on the black tachymetre scale.










The coolest thing about this watch is that it has brushed lugs.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> I think it is their shop. I don't know the prices of the sub, I bought the Explorer homage for $220.


Well then I trust they are just watch assemblers and no IT programmers..

When did you buy the Explorer which ist now at USD 235?

If they had a BF sale, I Souls defintely buy one or two watches from them.
Have there been any Tisell sales before?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


> It looks really cool!
> 
> On my side I've ordered some retro video games mimicking the good old NES, Super NES and Genesis
> 
> ...


You should have bought a Raspberry Pi in first place I think  
These are absolute crap, the games are the same in each case, and they're pretty ****ty too. Most of them are the same games with slightly different sprites...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

All from 11.11 arrived very quickly (< 20 days) : is there so little that as been ordered ?

Received real moonphase from Aesop  A good buy ? ?
I opened it to make sure : it is a Nice _real_ moonphase Miyota 6P80 movement, many features you need to synchronize. If you want to have fun try setting it :=)
(manual from Miyota helps a lot and makes things clear, you're supposed to follow it in order to take care of the movement, like the month is not supposed to be set when the date is between 26-31 -month is not supposed to change smoothly as expected if date is in this frame- ).

@ Szechuan
Thanks for the casio examples, never saw these before and could not from my country. Interesting to see how the available models change depending on the country.
I never bought Casio from AE though, have you ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Damn.... That looks really unlucky. You got it from Steeldive Aliexpress I asume? Because SteelDive UK has quite a good customer service from what I have heard.


Fortunately, I did get it from Steeldive UK. I wrote to them immediately yesterday. Not heard back yet, but hopefully they do have the good customer service you mentioned.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nice watch mate any link?


I would be cautious, and take a look at No1Viper vid where he covers all the horrible quality control issues on a Lobinni. Not this specific watch, but be wary.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Well then I trust they are just watch assemblers and no IT programmers..
> 
> When did you buy the Explorer which ist now at USD 235?
> 
> ...


I think it was February of this year, no idea if they have sales.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

leastonh said:


> I've been buying WWII tanks 😂


My dad ended the war in a Cromwell tank. Then he came to Canada.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> St19 can be always a bit risky, but i think you know that.


I don't have a watch with an ST19 and have been looking at them recently. What did you mean by 'risky'? I haven't heard anything bad about them and am now wondering...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> My dad ended the war in a Cromwell tank. Then he came to Canada.


Wow! Huge respect to him. My grandad spent the war as a rear gunner in Halifax bombers for the Royal Canadian Air Force.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I don't have a watch with an ST19 and have been looking at them recently. What did you mean by 'risky'? I haven't heard anything bad about them and am now wondering...


I have few. No issues with any of them.














www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I have few. No issues with any of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking about your reviews when I posted. It is your fault I decided to look at an ST19 in the first place


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Escapement Time put their Snowflake(-ish) homage back in stock, with changes
> 
> -New milky dial (rather than sunburst silver)
> -Dark blue seconds hand
> ...


The specs on the watch have changed since last night. Was listed as 9.8mm thick now showing 12mm thick. I would not have ordered one if I knew it was this thick. I need a thin watch to fit under shirt cuffs. 12mm is too thick for me. Guess I will find soon out what the thickness really is.

Maybe he/they are getting it ready for a mechanical movement?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I don't have a watch with an ST19 and have been looking at them recently. What did you mean by 'risky'? I haven't heard anything bad about them and am now wondering...


I have my third incoming and a few more on the list for future buys. i like them.

But i saw also post by other with hands falling off, lose screws in the back, i read how the man behind escapement time declared he will not issue a second run of his flieger chrono with a st 19 movement because of quality issues with the movement. Just few days ago, were reports by a forum member in this thread how unhappy they were with their sugess panda. The dial had some poor printing and if i remember well there were also time keeping issues. 
The usual things that can happen with a Chinese watch from Aliexpress.

One of my '63 arrived with dust under the dial and a hick up with the reset function. Got a 50% refund from ali for that. I can live with it.
Will continue to buy the Chinese watches with the st19 movement at cheap ali prices, recommend them if i see another beautiful one, but not without disclaimer.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

leastonh said:


> I don't have a watch with an ST19 and have been looking at them recently. What did you mean by 'risky'? I haven't heard anything bad about them and am now wondering...


I recommend the Aidophedo, one notch above the Escapement Time.
If you want a 'Great' ST-19, you are struck with HKED, Perpetual, Sea-gull & Aidophedo because they know the movement and pick the higher-grade vers.
Not too sure about Merkur/Pierre Paulin/FOD (Though Beijing Infinite Time is the OEM for Escapement TIme)








509.99US $ |Aidophedo Men Chronograph Watch Mechanical Hand Wind ST1908 movement Luxury Calendar Moon Phase Mens Watches Rome Speed|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












The Aidophedo Moonphase Saga


Hear ye, hear ye. This is the long extended saga of my long-awaited Aidophedo Preorder. And Why did I partake in said Preorder? Bold claims were made by Aidophedo A Moonphase chronograph to surpass Sea-gull four-times the price Sapphire glass, sandstone lunar sub-dial & a croc leather strap...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> I have my third incoming and a few more on the list for future buys. i like them.
> 
> But i saw also post by other with hands falling off, lose screws in the back, i read how the man behind escapement time declared he will not issue a second run of his flieger chrono with a st 19 movement because of quality issues with the movement. Just few days ago, were reports by a forum member in this thread how unhappy they were with their sugess panda. The dial had some poor printing and if i remember well there were also time keeping issues.
> The usual things that can happen with a Chinese watch from Aliexpress.
> ...


Thanks for the clarification, I appreciate it. It's always worth knowing both good and bad reports. Hands needing to be replaced and loose components are issues I can deal with and I guess I need to be prepared for possible problems. The movement looks beautiful in an exhibition case though


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> I recommend the Aidophedo, one notch above the Escapement Time.
> If you want a 'Great' ST-19, you are struck with HKED, Perpetual, Sea-gull & Aidophedo because they know the movement and pick the higher-grade vers.
> Not too sure about Merkur/Pierre Paulin/FOD (Though Beijing Infinite Time is the OEM for Escapement TIme)
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a gorgeous watch! I'd never heard of these. Actually that one would satisfy two wants...an ST19 and a moonphase, neither of which I have owned in any watch. Very, very nice. Thanks for the info and link


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

bklake said:


> The specs on the watch have changed since last night. Was listed as 9.8mm thick now showing 12mm thick. I would not have ordered one if I knew it was this thick. I need a thin watch to fit under shirt cuffs. 12mm is too thick for me. Guess I will find soon out what the thickness really is.
> 
> Maybe he/they are getting it ready for a mechanical movement?


That's too thick, especially for quartz. Dressers need to be under ten. I don't understand there are so few hand wound dressers on Ali. Seagull has some... Still find that Nomos homage very nice, but those short hands.... Can't get over it.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> @ Szechuan
> Thanks for the casio examples, never saw these before and could not from my country. Interesting to see how the available models change depending on the country.
> I never bought Casio from AE though, have you ?


I have never done so, but I don't think it's weird that Casio also sells to the Chinese market.



Springy Watch said:


> Fortunately, I did get it from Steeldive UK. I wrote to them immediately yesterday. Not heard back yet, but hopefully they do have the good customer service you mentioned.


Yes he should have really good warranty. Or so is word on the virtual street.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> My dad ended the war in a Cromwell tank. Then he came to Canada.


Being a tank operator was quite hard I can imagine. Cramped as well...



leastonh said:


> Wow! Huge respect to him. My grandad spent the war as a rear gunner in Halifax bombers for the Royal Canadian Air Force.


That reminds me of a song called: No bullets fly (Sabaton) it's a metal song about a bomber that gets escorted to safety by a German fighter pilot.

And now we're on the topic, my grand uncle was in the Dutch resistance down south, he did sabotage stuff and such. He then went with the allies to end the war but was killed by a grenade in Germany. He was in a humvee with some others. I guess the humvee wasn't that great a vehicle to be in. Not when grenades get thrown.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

spacecat said:


> What is the store return policy, some offer free return even without question the reasons why.
> Contact the seller, i think it is not the quality RT usually offer. RT probably get their hands from a third manufacturer and some mistake happened during the rpoduction of the hour and seconds hand.
> 
> Contact the seller first, show them the photos, give them one two days to react.
> ...


It's sold by the Reef Tiger official store, there's at least the 15 day return for any reason available. I messaged the store with picture and asked how they recommend resolving.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chinese-watcher said:


> Well then I trust they are just watch assemblers and no IT programmers..
> 
> When did you buy the Explorer which ist now at USD 235?
> 
> ...


They must have only recently increased the price. I am not aware of any sales; they've had problems keeping enough stock to meet demand for their watches.

There's an entire thread here on the Tisell Explorer homage:

Tisell "Explorer" Homage
https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...nk_source=app[/URL]"]Tisell "Explorer" Homage
There's also a separate thread on the Tisell Sub homage. Those used to be under $200 when they were introduced (maybe $180-ish?).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I was thinking about your reviews when I posted. It is your fault I decided to look at an ST19 in the first place


 And when you thought you could resist to buy an Heimdallr No1Viper posts a lume shot on reddit.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

bklake said:


> The specs on the watch have changed since last night. Was listed as 9.8mm thick now showing 12mm thick. I would not have ordered one if I knew it was this thick. I need a thin watch to fit under shirt cuffs. 12mm is too thick for me. Guess I will find soon out what the thickness really is.
> 
> Maybe he/they are getting it ready for a mechanical movement?


Text message from Escapement time says it is 9.5mm thick. Same as before. We shall see.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> They must have only recently increased the price. I am not aware of any sales; they've had problems keeping enough stock to meet demand for their watches.
> 
> There's an entire thread here on the Tisell Explorer homage:
> 
> ...


Thank you.

I will wait for SM sub first and then see if I want to have either Explorer only or both.

Is there any direct comparison between SM and Tisell sub?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> And when you thought you could resist to buy an Heimdallr No1Viper posts a lume shot on reddit.


Yeah, he does that. No consideration at all 😂😂


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Being a tank operator was quite hard I can imagine. Cramped as well...
> 
> That reminds me of a song called: No bullets fly (Sabaton) it's a metal song about a bomber that gets escorted to safety by a German fighter pilot.
> 
> And now we're on the topic, my grand uncle was in the Dutch resistance down south, he did sabotage stuff and such. He then went with the allies to end the war but was killed by a grenade in Germany. He was in a humvee with some others. I guess the humvee wasn't that great a vehicle to be in. Not when grenades get thrown.


Your uncle was a brave guy too and it's a shame that happened to him. The resistance were volunteers and weren't given any mercy when caught.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1678


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Schaffelaer said:


> That's too thick, especially for quartz. Dressers need to be under ten. I don't understand there are so few hand wound dressers on Ali. Seagull has some... Still find that Nomos homage very nice, but those short hands.... Can't get over it.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


I tend more and more to look for dress watches on second hand websites (LeBonCoin in France, which is more or less like Craigslist I think). I see lots of old dress watches for less than 50€. Most of them are handwound, and less than 36mm in diamater, 10mm thick. Of course they're not very reliable, but actually, when I buy a 50€ watch on Ali, I'm not expecting to wear it a lot, and it's the same for these old watches, so maybe reliabilty is not something needed. If you really like the watch, you can still make it serviced. I think my next one will be an old one. And that's good for the planet, you're kinda recycling instead of buying brand new stuffs.

However, my last watch is a brand new watch... I wanted to see how a lady's watchstand on my wrist. Answer is : pretty well actually. 32mm would be great if the watch wasn't so thick. In the end, I love this hi-beat Starking movement, and the dial is lovely. With coupons, I paid 32€ for it, so I can't complain ! Here is a little picture of it, sunbathing :


----------



## SirPumpkin (Nov 11, 2019)

Did anyone buy the red Heimdallr Monster from "YangQi Watchband Official Store"? So far it hasn't been shipped and is in status "Awaiting Shipment". It also says "Will be shipped within: 22 hours 21 minutes". As far as I understand it, if the seller doesn't ship within this time, it will be cancelled? Shall I extend the processing time? I don't mind waiting a bit longer, it would be annoying if I couldn't get the watch for its sale price :/ The seller did not contact me yet at all.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Here are some of my 11.11. / BF pickups. Looking forward to them


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> I would be cautious, and take a look at No1Viper vid where he covers all the horrible quality control issues on a Lobinni. Not this specific watch, but be wary.


 Really? Nah not interested in crappy watches these plenty of good ones to be had! Cheers for the heads up...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

javak810i said:


> Here are some of my 11.11. / BF pickups. Looking forward to them


Javak you must give us a head-to-head comparison between the Heimdallr & San Martin 62MAS versions!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

javak810i said:


> Here are some of my 11.11. / BF pickups. Looking forward to them
> View attachment 15573280
> View attachment 15573281
> View attachment 15573282


You've been on a shopping spree? lol I've bought just four watches this month so that's enough for me. My new Spinnaker arrived last Friday so I'm done for a while.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

SirPumpkin said:


> Did anyone buy the red Heimdallr Monster from "YangQi Watchband Official Store"? So far it hasn't been shipped and is in status "Awaiting Shipment". It also says "Will be shipped within: 22 hours 21 minutes". As far as I understand it, if the seller doesn't ship within this time, it will be cancelled? Shall I extend the processing time? I don't mind waiting a bit longer, it would be annoying if I couldn't get the watch for its sale price :/ The seller did not contact me yet at all.


After 22 hours and 21 minutes it will say it was shipped but it will not have shiiped.

They take your money order the watch, when they receive it they will ship your order.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

haven't had one myself but would also not buy a Lobinni tbh. Most stores seem shady and the watches themselves seem meh from irl pics/videos.

Re:ST19. After having owned one and enjoyed it, and the novelty having worn off: I don't think the movement looks all that amazing (mainly if you look closely), and can even look a little cheap. At this point I'd rather have Seiko/Miyota mecha-quartz for my affordable chronographs. Much more reliable and good for the long haul. $120 watches with ST19 become economically disposable when the movement starts having issues.
A Tianjin Sea-Gull in-house ST19 might be better though. Though I don't think they sell them for under ~$250



Szechuan said:


> Not sure what the English custom officers do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that stinks, I ordered it to the Netherlands ? Shipping to NL was even more expensive than to UK because [?¿]. Damn NL/EU and their measures to prevent us from getting cheap Chinese products. Buying things in NL has always been expensive, it being such a 'social' country. AliExpress has been crazy cheap in comparison. But with these measures and new import taxes, it seems the party might come to an end for many products. Unless perhaps AliExpress gets their EU shipping centre... time will tell.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Your uncle was a brave guy too and it's a shame that happened to him. The resistance were volunteers and weren't given any mercy when caught.


My mother told me that at one point he was going to sabotage something with someone. The uncle had equipment for working in the mines with him, the other didn't have any. The Germans stopped them and that other guy without any equipment was taken by the Germans to never be heard of again. Crazy times..... They did erect a monument where his name is also on, so his legacy lives on I guess.



john_marston said:


> haven't had one myself but would also not buy a Lobinni tbh. Most stores seem shady and the watches themselves seem meh from irl pics/videos.
> 
> Re:ST19. After having owned one and enjoyed it, and the novelty having worn off: I don't think the movement looks all that amazing (mainly if you look closely), and can even look a little cheap. At this point I'd rather have Seiko/Miyota mecha-quartz for my affordable chronographs. Much more reliable and good for the long haul. $120 watches with ST19 become economically disposable when the movement starts having issues.
> A Tianjin Sea-Gull in-house ST19 might be better though. Though I don't think they sell them for under ~$250
> ...


I did order a Lobinni and will report on it, it's a quartz one though. I hope it's a okay watch... I tried to take the plunge. If quality is bad I'll just make a dispute maybe. See if I can get some money back, but first receive the watch... And then I'll report on it.

Well Netherlands sucks... I go to Germany a lot to do my shopping.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> You should have bought a Raspberry Pi in first place I think
> These are absolute crap, the games are the same in each case, and they're pretty ****ty too. Most of them are the same games with slightly different sprites...


I already have some rpis in stock  I figured the systems would suck, I only got them for the mini-cases


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> After 22 hours and 21 minutes it will say it was shipped but it will not have shiiped.
> 
> They take your money order the watch, when they receive it they will ship your order.


Except Ali platform pays the seller only once buyer confirms having received the goods...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

yes aliexpress looks to be the best platform for homage watches


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

SirPumpkin said:


> Did anyone buy the red Heimdallr Monster from "YangQi Watchband Official Store"? So far it hasn't been shipped and is in status "Awaiting Shipment". It also says "Will be shipped within: 22 hours 21 minutes". As far as I understand it, if the seller doesn't ship within this time, it will be cancelled? Shall I extend the processing time? I don't mind waiting a bit longer, it would be annoying if I couldn't get the watch for its sale price :/ The seller did not contact me yet at all.


Something like this happened to me to, different shop, took them a week until it was finally shipped or until the system marked it as shipped/ready to be shipped. i guess the workload of singles day or black friday sale is responsible for that delay and maybe it is just a software issue. You have to be a patient with Ali.

Now i see the red variant is sold out, hope for you that is not your problem. I think it was Friday when i saw that the shop has only 7 left, in the YangQi store, sold significant better/quicker than the other models.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Except Ali platform pays the seller only once buyer confirms having received the goods...


Oops I didn't know that. Sometimes I wait a long time with confirming...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

SirPumpkin said:


> Did anyone buy the red Heimdallr Monster from "YangQi Watchband Official Store"? So far it hasn't been shipped and is in status "Awaiting Shipment". It also says "Will be shipped within: 22 hours 21 minutes". As far as I understand it, if the seller doesn't ship within this time, it will be cancelled? Shall I extend the processing time? I don't mind waiting a bit longer, it would be annoying if I couldn't get the watch for its sale price :/ The seller did not contact me yet at all.


I ordered the Red Heimdallr Monster too. Unfortunately, Heimdallr wrote back that they have completely sold out of that colour, so cannot ship it until a new batch have been made, which won't happen until at least mid-December. I was asked if I want them to ship another colour or wait for red to be made.

I guess that is true of AliExpress resellers too, who likely don't keep them in stock and are also awaiting delivery of the yet-to-be-made batch.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> My mother told me that at one point he was going to sabotage something with someone. The uncle had equipment for working in the mines with him, the other didn't have any. The Germans stopped them and that other guy without any equipment was taken by the Germans to never be heard of again. Crazy times..... They did erect a monument where his name is also on, so his legacy lives on I guess.


It's hard to understand the things people like him went through during WWII and how 'normal life' was so very different to what we experience now


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

On it's way


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

I have just received the 1963 chronograph ordered on the 11.11 sales.
I had been eyeing one of these for quite a long time and finally pressed the trigger. 
The dial is great and the piece seems well finished. We'll see after some wrist time.
Gonna get rid of the NATO strap though, it adds some unnecessary bulk to an otherwise small watch.










Edit : price was 103€ (around USD124) after discount


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It's hard to understand the things people like him went through during WWII and how 'normal life' was so very different to what we experience now


Yes here we are worrying about delivery times and sweeping second hands.... Not sure if this is evolution or devolving into something...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm still waiting for my 11/11 watches and other stuff I bought.... Lonely man I am.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

The Escapement Time dress watch listing is updated now. I sent him a message on Aliexpress asking about specs.

Shows 9.5mm thick. Shows the movement as Seiko VH31. I think the VH31 is actually a TMI/Hatori/SII but close enough. It is a 4 tick per second quartz which is the key point.









75.13US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Yes here we are worrying about delivery times and sweeping second hands.... Not sure if this is evolution or devolving into something...


It does put things into perspective. I remember my grandad saying he was warned when signing up as a rear gunner that the average life expectancy at that moment was 2wks for bomber crews.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> I'm still waiting for my 11/11 watches and other stuff I bought.... Lonely man I am.


You weren't lonely, my Pagani Design 007 wasn't here (said it was delivered from Spain, but then it was in transit again, but from China!).

However, it arrived this morning!










M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice Pagani !


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Waiting for my last watch from 11.11, it's not sure if it wants to leave China:

2020-11-29 04:29









Delivering
Handed over to Forwarding Agent for Transit
2020-11-29 03:03

Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-28 11:04

Dispatched from Office of Exchange
2020-11-28 11:04

Returned
2020-11-28 10:30

Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-28 09:53

Returned
2020-11-25 04:34

Handed over to Forwarding Agent for Transit
2020-11-25 03:08

Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-24 15:00

Dispatched from Office of Exchange
2020-11-24 15:00

Returned
2020-11-24 14:23

Returned
2020-11-17 04:35

Handed over to Forwarding Agent for Transit
2020-11-17 03:05

Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-17 02:20

Dispatched from Office of Exchange
2020-11-16 22:26

Arrival at Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-16 21:35

Depature from Local Sorting Center
2020-11-16 21:07

Package Received
this is for the Boderry on a bracelet with a silver dial, not titanium.
I ordered it because of this video:


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> It's sold by the Reef Tiger official store, there's at least the 15 day return for any reason available. I messaged the store with picture and asked how they recommend resolving.


Well, after about a day the first response isn't super helpful, but it's probably pretty standard:



Reef Tiger official store said:


> Sorry to hear that,if it does not luminous, you can put the watch under the sun or use a light to absorb the light for a few hours"


Replied back that those don't help because the hour and second hands are clearly defective. Will see what next reply is.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

snowman40 said:


> You weren't lonely, my Pagani Design 007 wasn't here (said it was delivered from Spain, but then it was in transit again, but from China!).
> 
> However, it arrived this morning!
> 
> ...


Are you watching the Goodwood Revival ?


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Yep, Speedweek stream on YouTube

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just received my first two items from the 11:11 sale, a strap and a bracelet. That's record time to the USA.
I changed out the Pagani stock oyster style strap with my first Milanese style. I don't have another to compare, but from a distance across a table, I think it looks perfect. Even up close, it has no flaws. I never liked the big Pagani buckle nor their male endlinks which increased the effective lug-to-lug. I'm very happy with this $6 investment!!!!
US $8.39 30% OFF|18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Universal Milanese Watchband Quick Release Watch Band Mesh Stainless Steel Strap Wrist Belt Bracelet Black|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

My watches should have been due the 28th. I'm still waiting and I'm feeling the panic. The Dutch posts at first gave me a estimation now they say 'delivery unkown.' 

If my watches are gone I want to let you all know, I love you all. Don't go looking for me for I'll be sleeping with the fishes without a diver of course. So don't even think about looking for a watch in the Dutch waters.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Maybe I have been lucky, but I have never been sent a fake homage watch from AliExpress. What is a "fake homage"? Where a company pretends to be selling a Pagani Design, for example, but sends out a cheaper watch from a lesser brand instead. Like happened to the buyers of this fake Pagani Design Chronograph:









138.0US $ |Top Brand Luxury Fashion steel Watch Men 30ATM Waterproof Date Clock Sport Watches Mens Quartz Wristwatch Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I ordered a package that got sent to the wrong address and got proof from Royal Mail which I added in the dispute. AliExpress' proposal is a £0.00 refund.... thanks

Also another package which is listed as 'shipped', but the seller said it's out of stock and I need to cancel it. But it's listed as shipped and can't cancel it. I told the seller this, they read it and no response. Now I'm just gonna wait for the 10 day period so I can open a dispute. Curious to see how AliExpress responds to that one. Annoying thing is that I have to close my PayPal and make a new account. But I imagine if I close the PP account I purchased these products with, and need a refund, they will simply say 'whoops refund didn't work, sorry we tried, thx bye'


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

My 1963 3 hander. From Beijing to the Midwest in 72 hours! I was prepared to wait a month or two for this one. They sent it via FedEx international priority.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I ordered a package that got sent to the wrong address and got proof from Royal Mail which I added in the dispute. AliExpress' proposal is a £0.00 refund.... thanks
> 
> Also another package which is listed as 'shipped', but the seller said it's out of stock and I need to cancel it. But it's listed as shipped and can't cancel it. I told the seller this, they read it and no response. Now I'm just gonna wait for the 10 day period so I can open a dispute. Curious to see how AliExpress responds to that one. Annoying thing is that I have to close my PayPal and make a new account. But I imagine if I close the PP account I purchased these products with, and need a refund, they will simply say 'whoops refund didn't work, sorry we tried, thx bye'


That sucks I'm happy the Dutch have a bank system that works really well for these things. It's just that I cannot really do any disputes but getting refunds and such is easy. Suck though that you didnt get it yet. I asume you'll push on in the dispute? I only had a dispute once and won it easily.

I was sent fake goods.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Maybe I have been lucky, but I have never been sent a fake homage watch from AliExpress. What is a "fake homage"? Where a company pretends to be selling a Pagani Design, for example, but sends out a cheaper watch from a lesser brand instead. Like happened to the buyers of this fake Pagani Design Chronograph:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn has happened to me once with headphones but I won that dispute. Anyway always go for stores that have a lot of reviews etc.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> That sucks I'm happy the Dutch have a bank system that works really well for these things. It's just that I cannot really do any disputes but getting refunds and such is easy. Suck though that you didnt get it yet. I asume you'll push on in the dispute?


I don't think I can push on. Their statement was
''The tracking information shows that it delivered to your address. Please track it in the logistics official website or contact shipping company servicer to get more information. If you did not received, please provide document to prove lost.''

Though I uploaded papers from Royal Mail showing it was delivered elsewhere.. And it doesn't look like there's anything I can do. AliExpress doesn't give a ****.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I don't think I can push on. Their statement was
> ''The tracking information shows that it delivered to your address. Please track it in the logistics official website or contact shipping company servicer to get more information. If you did not received, please provide document to prove lost.''
> 
> Though I uploaded papers from Royal Mail showing it was delivered elsewhere.. And it doesn't look like there's anything I can do. AliExpress doesn't give a ****.


Damn that does really suck balls. I'm also feeling the heat. I did order a straps from the UK it got lost..... its stuck on 9 december. And I don't seem to be getting it anymore.

My aliexpress packages also are unknown at the moment. I think dutch post is not giving a **** anymore about these ali packages. They are to busy or so with other stuff during these times. I think they have a lot of bulk containers or trailers with ali stuff and they probably give the other packages that they get paid for priority. I did buy some art in my country and that comes within 24 hours as it should. My aliexpress package just wont be scanned in they're sorting centre but it should be there.

I do hope you can maybe upload the documents again and put hour aliexpress address next to it or something. I hope you can still do something.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

snowman40 said:


> Yep, Speedweek stream on YouTube


I planned to go to the FoS this past summer, but some kinda virus decided otherwise... Maybe I'll try to go back to Le Mans in 2021, I'm already in the right country so it may be easier. Race fans travel with more difficulties than watches these days


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

I received the extremely cheap Ben Nevis quartz homage to the SKX009. Bought it just for fun. It's 44mm and doesn't look bad on my 6.25" wrist. The only problem was that when I removed the plastic film off the bezel, the (non-lumed) pip at 12 o'clock fell off, so I had to glue it back on...

Just like the SKX, there is a tiny misalignment with the chapter ring at the 30 second marker and the 6 o'clock hour marker. 

Also the bezel rotates in one direction, but it is kinda noisy and inconsistent; however that's to be expected for something that costs around $10.

The rubber strap is amazing though. I may put it on my SKX007! It even has the Seiko wave symbol at the end of it.

EDIT: And... holy cow, it's noisy like a Timex.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Newly dropshipped in

Akires:








99.97US $ 50% OFF|Military Watch Men Japan VK63 Chronograph Quartz Wristwatch Sport Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Relojes Para Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




Case Diameter: 40mm
Case Thickness: 11mm
Band Width: 20mm
Case material: 316L stainless steel
Mirror: Sapphire crystal
Crown: Put out crown
Band material: Nylon
Back cover: 316L stainless steel (Screw-in)
Movement: Japan VK63 Quartz movement
Luminous:240,000/kg Swiss BWG9 super luminous powder
Waterproof level: 50 meters waterproof / diving [can wash hands, swim, dive, meet all daily waterproof use]

















































199.97US $ 50% OFF|Mens Automatic Mechanical Watches Military Self Winding Wristwatch Sports Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




Brand: SUNBORO
*CHINA Seagull 1603 Automatic mechanical movement .
*Case with high quality finishing.
*Water resistant: 50m
*Sapphire Crystal
*Pull Out crown.
*Case Material: 316L Stainless steel.
*Case diameter: 34.00mm.
*Case thickness: 9.00mm.
*Bracelet width: 18.00mm
*Bracelet Material: Genuine leather. 
































Also, New 42mm Escapement Time








151.24US $ |【escapement Time】manual Movement Regulator Sapphire Heat Treatment Hand 42mm Case - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Newly dropshipped in
> 
> Akires:
> 
> ...


$300 for a watch with an undecorated ST1603? Seriously? For that money it should contain an ST21 series, at the very least.

Don't get me wrong, the ST16/TY28 are good movements, but they don't really compete in the over $150 price ranges, and certainly not at even higher price points where the Miyota 9 series calibers and ETA 2824 clones are common. Even The Miyota 8xxx and Seiko NH3x, which tend to have better reliability, are pushing the envelope at that price point.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Dropped one of my old watches. Glass is broken..... does anyone know if its expensive to replace glas?

I'm now officially without a chronograph had a meca quartz one that now died. Or well shattered glass it wasnt that expensive a watch. But I liked it. 

Now i think I'll just buy me a new meca quartz. Or a quartz military watch. 

Anyway if you know what new glass job costs or have suggestions let me know.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Grand voyage watch is very original !


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Grand voyage watch is very original !


I wonder where they got the inspiration for their brand name and font


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I planned to go to the FoS this past summer, but some kinda virus decided otherwise... Maybe I'll try to go back to Le Mans in 2021, I'm already in the right country so it may be easier. Race fans travel with more difficulties than watches these days


Very true! I went to Le Mans for about 30 years starting in 1979, but I've not been for a decade or so now.

I went to Daytona for the 24 Hours in 2019, weather was terrible, but it was great to go  I hope to go back again sometime.

I've been to the Goodwood FOS a few times and the Revival once, all good events.

Let's hope 2021 offers a lot more opportunities for travel!



Szechuan said:


> Dropped one of my old watches. Glass is broken..... does anyone know if its expensive to replace glas?


A new crystal should be cheap enough - Of course, if the watch was only £50, it's going to be a sizeable proportion of that! That's the trouble with 'affordable' watches, anything you spend on them is a big chunk of the initial cost.

M


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Dropped one of my old watches. Glass is broken..... does anyone know if its expensive to replace glas?
> 
> I'm now officially without a chronograph had a meca quartz one that now died. Or well shattered glass it wasnt that expensive a watch. But I liked it.
> 
> ...


My local watch repairer has a price list, and replacing the crystal on a watch costs between 40 euros and 200 euros, depending on material and complexity of the job. The usual rule with homage watches is that unless the problem is trivial, it is cheaper to buy a new one.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Dropped one of my old watches. Glass is broken..... does anyone know if its expensive to replace glas?
> 
> I'm now officially without a chronograph had a meca quartz one that now died. Or well shattered glass it wasnt that expensive a watch. But I liked it.
> 
> ...


What was the watch? Depending on how it's fitted some glass/crystals have an enclosure on them to fit them. If it's just a plain fit you just need to order the same size and maybe have a crystal/glass press to do the job. The sizing will be the most difficult part of it's completely shattered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

It would appear that Steeldive is hintin' at something





Sd1978 2020 New Arrival Steeldive 53.6mm Oversize Stainless Steel Nh35 Automatic Movement Tuna Dive Watch - Buy Tuna Dive Watch,Oversize Automatic Movement Tuna Dive Watch,New Arrival Steeldive Tuna Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Sd1978 2020 New Arrival Steeldive 53.6mm Oversize Stainless Steel Nh35 Automatic Movement Tuna Dive Watch - Buy Tuna Dive Watch,Oversize Automatic Movement Tuna Dive Watch,New Arrival Steeldive Tuna Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com










































Sd1968s Steeldive Factroy Direct Sale Solid Bronze Case Nh35 Automatic 300m Waterproof Mens Diving Watch - Buy Waterproof Mens Diving Watch,Automatic 300m Waterproof Mens Diving Watch,Factroy Direct Sale Mens Diving Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Sd1968s Steeldive Factroy Direct Sale Solid Bronze Case Nh35 Automatic 300m Waterproof Mens Diving Watch - Buy Waterproof Mens Diving Watch,Automatic 300m Waterproof Mens Diving Watch,Factroy Direct Sale Mens Diving Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Phylida ST19 Speedy !!









171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





2 in stock ,HURRY!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

snowman40 said:


> Very true! I went to Le Mans for about 30 years starting in 1979, but I've not been for a decade or so now.
> 
> I went to Daytona for the 24 Hours in 2019, weather was terrible, but it was great to go  I hope to go back again sometime.
> 
> ...


You've seen Alonso winning with that beautiful Cadillac then ! I've seen him winning Le Mans in 2018, and also at Spa in WEC, but I've never seen him winning an F1 race. I hope I'll be able to see him race in 2021 or - more likely - 2022 !


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

New review about my *Parnis GMT Rootbeer Automatic*


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> It would appear that Steeldive is hintin' at something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sheesh! At that price (and on Alibaba no less), they better be a HUGE step up in quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Next reply on the RGA3035 Lume issue is an ask for video to be sent via whatsapp. Sent.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> It would appear that Steeldive is hintin' at something
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This thing must be the ultimate pussy magnet, having the same weight and dimensions as a cat food can.

In an AliX listing they had a short video clip showing a steeldive branded clasp.


----------



## jekinator (Jul 28, 2019)

raoulzvolfoni said:


> I have just received the 1963 chronograph ordered on the 11.11 sales.
> I had been eyeing one of these for quite a long time and finally pressed the trigger.
> The dial is great and the piece seems well finished. We'll see after some wrist time.
> Gonna get rid of the NATO strap though, it adds some unnecessary bulk to an otherwise small watch.


That NATO that comes with the '63 is junk. I have mine on a stainless mesh bracelet and couldn't be happier. I also have a leather strap with deployment clasp for it, but don't use it as much as the mesh.

If you do get a mesh bracelet, be careful ordering from Aliexpress. A couple of the ones I first purchased were SUPER thin and prone to easily bending and warping. I ended up spending a few dollars more to get one from Amazon, knowing I could easily return it if I didn't like it.


----------



## Bustov (Sep 25, 2011)

INAMINUTE said:


> On it's way


Me too, it on Black Friday.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

What a day... broke a watch. Operation on my nose sucked. The doctor didn't even bother to tell me what he was doing he just did.... and maybe my San Martin water Ghost is lost by the post. It came to the netherlands. But ever since nothing happened with it. 

And I cannot sleep cause the inside of my nose is a wreck.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> What a day... broke a watch. Operation on my nose sucked. The doctor didn't even bother to tell me what he was doing he just did.... and maybe my San Martin water Ghost is lost by the post. It came to the netherlands. But ever since nothing happened with it.
> 
> And I cannot sleep cause the inside of my nose is a wreck.


Oh dear! What happened to your nose? sinusitis?


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> What a day... broke a watch. Operation on my nose sucked. The doctor didn't even bother to tell me what he was doing he just did.... and maybe my San Martin water Ghost is lost by the post. It came to the netherlands. But ever since nothing happened with it.
> 
> And I cannot sleep cause the inside of my nose is a wreck.


Sorry to hear buddy. Hang in there and hoping for good things with the missed package!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

What a fun watch! And an impressive performance by Merkur Watch Store. I received this watch in NINE days, unheard of in USA. This was purchased during the Black Friday sale, BUT, it was not on sale. So, I messaged the store and asked if they could send a coupon to help... And they DID right away. I totally recommend Merkur Watch Store who FedEx the watch! I do have a blue suede strap with a bit of orange accent stitching on the way from China.

US $199.0 |Mechanical MERKUR FOD Chronograph For TianJin 1963 ST1901 Movement Swan Neck Mens Pilot Watch Flieger B UHR Handwinding M|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> What a day... broke a watch. Operation on my nose sucked. The doctor didn't even bother to tell me what he was doing he just did.... and maybe my San Martin water Ghost is lost by the post. It came to the netherlands. But ever since nothing happened with it.
> 
> And I cannot sleep cause the inside of my nose is a wreck.


Not a good day for you. I'm sending best wishes to you and hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

New version Cronos Bronze Seamaster 300 on sale









225.0US $ 30% OFF|Cronos Men Watch Bronze Cusn8 Automatic Pt5000 Sapphire Crystal Leather Rubber Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Changes for New Run
- Glass changed to a double domed sapphire. - Add Date window at 3 o'clock - Applied indexes instead printed on dial. - Signed Crown with the hourglass logo. - Leather changed to a better classical strap. - Signed case back with marks and so. - Signed buckle with cronos logo. - Better Lum effect


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

the old Heimdallr Watch is now just returning Server Error 500 [update - it's back up]

The new http://www.heimdallrwatch.com/ has a bunch of refurbished watches available at a pretty huge discount.



https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/Refurbished-c67614315


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Indiglo92 said:


> New version Cronos Bronze Seamaster 300 on sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Drop the size to 38-39mm and I'm in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I wonder where they got the inspiration for their brand name and font


imho, it's Grand Seiko inspired.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> What a day... broke a watch. Operation on my nose sucked. The doctor didn't even bother to tell me what he was doing he just did.... and maybe my San Martin water Ghost is lost by the post. It came to the netherlands. But ever since nothing happened with it.
> 
> And I cannot sleep cause the inside of my nose is a wreck.


Yep, my watch left China 10 days ago, according to tracking info it hasn't landed yet


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

They look quite nice:
















Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Looks nice ! very similar to navitimer


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> What a day... broke a watch. Operation on my nose sucked. The doctor didn't even bother to tell me what he was doing he just did.... and maybe my San Martin water Ghost is lost by the post. It came to the netherlands. But ever since nothing happened with it.
> 
> And I cannot sleep cause the inside of my nose is a wreck.


Beterschap, maat! Hoop dat je je snel beter voelt.  Your watch will show up, though. PostNL is a mess now. I've had packages delayed of which I feared they were lost as well, but they eventually all showed up. Hang in there!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Here's an interesting (I think) new one. A copy -- er, homage -- of the Epos Night Sky.

Stainless steel,sapphire crystal, Seagull 1622 movement. There's a black-dial version, too.









195.99US $ 30% OFF|Rocos Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch New Luxury Night Sky Watch Waterproof Sport Date Luminescence Sapphire Wristwatch R0108 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Oh dear! What happened to your nose? sinusitis?


No my nose always seemed to be filled with snot. There was no room the mucous membranes were blocking my nose canal. So they burned it away. My nose is filled with blood clots at the moment. I need to take a nose shower, it's a tool in which you put salt water and you run it through your nose.



Durden19 said:


> Sorry to hear buddy. Hang in there and hoping for good things with the missed package!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for your words. 



leastonh said:


> Not a good day for you. I'm sending best wishes to you and hope you feel better soon.


Thanks a lot friend! Damn I'm picking up that whole aliexpress (dear friend,) thing. Aah well slowly doing better.



INAMINUTE said:


> Yep, my watch left China 10 days ago, according to tracking info it hasn't landed yet


Damn that sucks...



Negakinu said:


> Beterschap, maat! Hoop dat je je snel beter voelt.  Your watch will show up, though. PostNL is a mess now. I've had packages delayed of which I feared they were lost as well, but they eventually all showed up. Hang in there!


Bedankt kerel! Het is even klote. Yes it's a damn mess or so I believe. Funny detail the post packages that can be delivered by the regular post. They seem to have no problem with forwarding those. They actually do arive really quick. But things that have to be delivered by the package service seem to be a mess. I think there's a lot of containers from China.... But I did read that Postnl was asking a quarter extra from big companies on every sending, so they could hire more people etc for these festivity days.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Alright guys maybe you guys can help me.

I am looking to sell my vampire monster, I think I'll sell it and buy me something else with the money. Might pick up a Heimdallr monster, or just get something else entirely. Maybe a Seiko even. Now this watch goes for a lot, but I don't know what I could realistically ask for it and I also do not know a good place where I could sell the watch.

If anyone has tips or advice on this please let me know.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Here's an interesting (I think) new one. A copy -- er, homage -- of the Epos Night Sky.
> 
> Stainless steel,sapphire crystal, Seagull 1622 movement. There's a black-dial version, too.
> 
> ...


Our very own No1VIPER reviewed this one recently. It's an interesting design!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> No my nose always seemed to be filled with snot. There was no room the mucous membranes were blocking my nose canal. So they burned it away. My nose is filled with blood clots at the moment. I need to take a nose shower, it's a tool in which you put salt water and you run it through your nose.


That does sound painful and uncomfortable!! I hope the treatment sorts it once you've healed 

You could try selling your Monster here. There's an active sales forum on WUS for members to use.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> That does sound painful and uncomfortable!! I hope the treatment sorts it once you've healed
> 
> You could try selling your Monster here. There's an active sales forum on WUS for members to use.


Thanks I'll try to make a post maybe. On the Dutch ebay site someone offered 180 euro's... Lol that's no good. I don't need the highest price for it, but I would be glad if I could get some buck out of it.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

INAMINUTE said:


> Yep, my watch left China 10 days ago, according to tracking info it hasn't landed yet


I've noticed that too, @INAMINUTE
My theory is in-flight refueling, LOL.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks I'll try to make a post maybe. On the Dutch ebay site someone offered 180 euro's... Lol that's no good. I don't need the highest price for it, but I would be glad if I could get some buck out of it.


I'd have thought you'd get double that for yours  It is an awesome looking watch.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This rocos looks interesting


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I'd have thought you'd get double that for yours  It is an awesome looking watch.


On ebay it sells for around 600$ if not more.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> Next reply on the RGA3035 Lume issue is an ask for video to be sent via whatsapp. Sent.





Reef Tiger official store said:


> Really sorry for the trouble, you keep the watch and we refund you 20$ ,can you accept it?


I had said I was debating between a return for full refund or exchange for a non-defective one. I guess I should just go ahead and open the dispute to get it in the ali dispute system.

Note: I'm sure I could get a new set of hands for the watch for under $20 and some tools to unscrew the case and replace them... but I'm not in the habit of modding watches, that sounds like something that could be fun and dangerous for my wallet 😂


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Alright the Heimdallr store on the website heimdallr has shipped my watch. However, no tracking date available. And I got the message that it has been shipped 13 days ago. 

I'm a little worried.....


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Alright guys maybe you guys can help me.
> 
> I am looking to sell my vampire monster, I think I'll sell it and buy me something else with the money. Might pick up a Heimdallr monster, or just get something else entirely. Maybe a Seiko even. Now this watch goes for a lot, but I don't know what I could realistically ask for it and I also do not know a good place where I could sell the watch.
> 
> ...


If you don't want this i can get rid you of it for free


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> I had said I was debating between a return for full refund or exchange for a non-defective one. I guess I should just go ahead and open the dispute to get it in the ali dispute system.
> 
> Note: I'm sure I could get a new set of hands for the watch for under $20 and some tools to unscrew the case and replace them... but I'm not in the habit of modding watches, that sounds like something that could be fun and dangerous for my wallet 😂


Yeah, that offer is kinda insulting. Looks like you have wasted your time with it. Should be no problem to get your money back.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> On ebay it sells for around 600$ if not more.


Wowsers! Just think of all the AliEx watches you could buy with that 😂


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

manchette said:


> If you don't want this i can get rid you of it for free


I'll increase manchette's offer by a factor of two!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its twice the work, I have to like it here and on youtube!!!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Its twice the work, I have to like it here and on youtube!!!!


Don't forget Instagram as well 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

manchette said:


> If you don't want this i can get rid you of it for free


Haha very tempting!



leastonh said:


> Wowsers! Just think of all the AliEx watches you could buy with that ?


First I need to destress.... I didn't get any of the high end watches yet.....



leastonh said:


> I'll increase manchette's offer by a factor of two!


Damn you two are really good at bargaining. I think I'm going to try and sell it for 600$ in my country. If someone bites I'll be happy.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

San martin getting on the Ploprof homage wagon








399.75US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Diver Luxury Watch Helium Device Bi Directional Rotating Bezel Sapphire PT5000 Mens Automatic Mechanical Watches Lume|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> San martin getting on the Ploprof homage wagon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Curious as to how the lugs will be. With the Steeldive it really seemed scary.... The lugs were drilled very close to the edge.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

@Springy Watch is this you in the future?


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> San martin getting on the Ploprof homage wagon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's getting out of hand I guess. Almost $500 for a China watch is a really big amount of money. Only if you have an annoying ploprof itch.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> That's getting out of hand I guess. Almost $500 for a China watch is a really big amount of money. Only if you have an annoying ploprof itch.


Well you can always buy them in the sale with coupons. And then again no one is forcing us to buy them. I'm sure some people will enjoy them. It also depends how much money you have to spend. I would never buy a Steinhart because of they're name. I do have a Steinhart flieger though but it doesn't have the ugly logo etc.

I don't like Swiss and while I do like Seiko what's wrong with they're prices damn...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

alex_oz said:


> That's getting out of hand I guess. Almost $500 for a China watch is a really big amount of money. Only if you have an annoying ploprof itch.





alex_oz said:


> That's getting out of hand I guess. Almost $500 for a China watch is a really big amount of money. Only if you have an annoying ploprof itch.


I cold definitely see these going for $350 during sales (regular $400, not $500)...which isn't bad if you are looking for a nice Ploprof homage with a good movement.

definitely not my style or my budget, but I'm sure there's a market.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Curious as to how the lugs will be. With the Steeldive it really seemed scary.... The lugs were drilled very close to the edge.



















You mean that will give you lug hole anxiety?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> View attachment 15577738
> View attachment 15577739
> 
> 
> You mean that will give you lug hole anxiety?


It would give it to me yeah. But I'm also scared of heights. And scared of Heimdallr since my shipping status won't show but they said they shipped it....


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> It would give it to me yeah. But I'm also scared of heights. And scared of Heimdallr since my shipping status won't show but they said they shipped it....


See the positive things. That lug hole placement on the 'ploprofs' saves you money. Now you have 300 Euro. Money you can spend on other watches.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Alright guys maybe you guys can help me.
> 
> I am looking to sell my vampire monster, I think I'll sell it and buy me something else with the money. Might pick up a Heimdallr monster, or just get something else entirely. Maybe a Seiko even. Now this watch goes for a lot, but I don't know what I could realistically ask for it and I also do not know a good place where I could sell the watch.
> 
> ...


I would check eBay and Watchrecon.com to see what Monsters are currently selling for.

I've sold a few watches on the sales forum here, and it was always a pretty good experience. You are going to get some low-ball offers that you will need to shrug off, but you do get to keep all of your money (except PayPal fees, off course, if that's how you get paid).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

SerhiyKa said:


> imho, it's Grand Seiko inspired.


You may want to check for a fault in your sarcasm detector.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> See the positive things. That lug hole placement on the 'ploprofs' saves you money. Now you have 300 Euro. Money you can spend on other watches.


I'm going to try and not buy watches for a long time. New self rule only buy watches in the sale. However I did buy one watch that wasn't in the sale but I asked the seller if he could throw in a free strap, and he did so.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> First I need to destress.... I didn't get any of the high end watches yet.....


Yeah, definitely destress. It's not good to have.



Szechuan said:


> Damn you two are really good at bargaining. I think I'm going to try and sell it for 600$ in my country. If someone bites I'll be happy.


Hahaha, we tried really hard, but you were just too greedy, wanting a decent price for a watch! Tut! 😂

Seriously, though. Those monsters go for crazy money now and why shouldn't you get a good price for it?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> It would give it to me yeah. But I'm also scared of heights. And scared of Heimdallr since my shipping status won't show but they said they shipped it....


Just think....the springboard or the strap itself is going to fail before that hole rips through the case (if that's what you are worried about)

Since it's mostly covered by the lug "shrouds" it's a pretty small issue IMO

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Yeah, definitely destress. It's not good to have.
> 
> Hahaha, we tried really hard, but you were just too greedy, wanting a decent price for a watch! Tut! ?
> 
> Seriously, though. Those monsters go for crazy money now and why shouldn't you get a good price for it?


Yeah a lot of stress, my father is sick. I had exams and two papers to write, I asked for extended time for one paper, I got it but then came my nose operation and I didn't want to cancel the date they gave me. But I finished the paper last night and made the 2 December deadline. Wohooo

Now it seems the Dutch post company called PostNL (NL=Netherlands) is filled overburdened. They are even selling the online shops no. As in 'no we cannot come collect your packages.' Since the 5th of December it's Sinterklaas a Dutch holiday and you could basically call it Dutch Christmas. So a lot of people are ordering those gifts for their kids etc. And also the black Friday madness is playing a part or so they say.

Anyway I think I can receive my watches next week. Sinterklaas is on saturday the 5th of December. So sunday 7 and Monday 8th not much will happen or they will get rid of the packages they couldn't deliver. And then I guess they'll slowly do the Aliexpress stuff. So maybe the Wednesday or Thursday I'll get my watches. It's ironic because my black friday watches are now in the same place of the proces as my 11/11 watches are. I havn't even received those 11/11 watches yet..... So soon I'll get an awful lot of watches in one.

Also I'm still a bit worried about Heimdallr. No tracking status update....


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> I had said I was debating between a return for full refund or exchange for a non-defective one. I guess I should just go ahead and open the dispute to get it in the ali dispute system.
> 
> Note: I'm sure I could get a new set of hands for the watch for under $20 and some tools to unscrew the case and replace them... but I'm not in the habit of modding watches, that sounds like something that could be fun and dangerous for my wallet 😂


Well, the latest response hits me the wrong way - feels like a scare tactic to just accept the $20 refund (on a ~$300 watch). Think I'll just open the dispute to return the whole thing now. It's a shame, the watch is in perfect condition other than those 2 hands which I suppose I could easily replace.



Reef Tiger official store said:


> Because the watch may be damaged or the package may be lost during the process of sending it back. And it takes a long time for the package to return so we recommend you reveive our proposal


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Praise for San Martin customer support:

I decided to change the strap on my San Martin Marine Master homage. As I wasn't being careful, one of the springbars flew into the air, and (this was bad luck) I simply couldn't find it. None of the springbars I had spare were the right size (they were too thin). My local watch repair store also told me "sorry, we don't have that size". 

So, I contacted San Martin asking to buy some (or to tell me where I could get some) and they said "Don't worry, we will send you a packet of them for free." And they did. Not only that, they sent them by express carrier (which must have cost them a lot) so they arrived just three days later.

Very impressive customer service. Well done to San Martin.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> Well, the latest response hits me the wrong way - feels like a scare tactic to just accept the $20 refund (on a ~$300 watch). Think I'll just open the dispute to return the whole thing now. It's a shame, the watch is in perfect condition other than those 2 hands which I suppose I could easily replace.


Ask a watch maker the fee and ask for that amount, I would keep the watch 4 minutes off on ali watch is nothing.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Ask a watch maker the fee and ask for that amount, I would keep the watch 4 minutes off on ali watch is nothing.


ah, the thread has gotten long. The issue is not the accuracy, it's that the hour and second hand lume is poor and fades out almost instantly. So... yeah, I've been considering just asking them to send a new hand set. Reposting lume shot - the new watch on the right should have an hour and second hand visible at approximately the same position as the one on the left.


----------



## latexx (Nov 4, 2018)

Hi all,

I got this beautiful green Phylida AquaTerra today. Took over 6 weeks to get to Finland.










Problem is, it's completely dead. Doesn't go at all. I noticed it didn't move when I unpacked it but thought it would just need a wind. So I adjusted the strap without removing the protective plastics but after that when I tried hand winding it, it just doesn't wake up at all.

This is my fourth watch from Aliexpress, the three previous ones (two Steeldive sand San Martin) had no problems.

So does anyone here have similar experience? Any advice on how I should deal with the seller?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

latexx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got this beautiful green Phylida AquaTerra today. Took over 6 weeks to get to Finland.
> 
> ...


That sucks :/ Is it NH35?

You could tell the seller. But most of the time they'll offer a half-assed solution (if they offer anything at all). I would try anyway and see what they say. Record a video of you winding and shaking it and showing the movement doesn't work. In the likely event that the seller doesn't offer a good solution I would open a dispute with video evidence for a 80-100% refund. Then if you want you could order a new NH35 and some tools and try to replace it yourself. But since this watch is like £70 I'm not sure it's worth the hassle if you don't already have the skill and know-how.

Oddly, it seems most of these Phylida Aquaterras and railmasters have been pulled from Ali... They were really popular but now I only see some GMTs. One I had in a wish list says it's temporarily out of stock.


----------



## latexx (Nov 4, 2018)

john_marston said:


> That sucks :/ Is it NH35?
> 
> You could tell the seller. But most of the time they'll offer a half-assed solution (if they offer anything at all). I would try anyway and see what they say. Record a video of you winding and shaking it and showing the movement doesn't work. In the likely event that the seller doesn't offer a good solution I would open a dispute with video evidence for a 80-100% refund. Then if you want you could order a new NH35 and some tools and try to replace it yourself. But since this watch is like £70 I'm not sure it's worth the hassle if you don't already have the skill and know-how.
> 
> Oddly, it seems most of these Phylida Aquaterras and railmasters have been pulled from Ali... They were really popular but now I only see some GMTs. One I had in a wish list says it's temporarily out of stock.


Yes, it has NH35A. The watch was well packed with thick bubble wrap so wonder what has caused the failure.
Maybe not as good as the Steel Dives / San Martins that come with that hard plastic box though.

I'm afraid I don't have the skills to repair it myself 

Worst thing is that like you noticed, it looks like they have for some reason pulled the new style AquaTerra's all together so there might be no way to get another green one that is pretty much the only Phylida that I like (besides the also out of stock Tintin speedy).

Thank you for your advice John. I'm going to make that video! Looks like you can only upload images on the seller chat but maybe they have some other way of sending it in.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

latexx said:


> Yes, it has NH35A. The watch was well packed with thick bubble wrap so wonder what has caused the failure.
> Maybe not as good as the Steel Dives / San Martins that come with that hard plastic box though.
> 
> I'm afraid I don't have the skills to repair it myself
> ...


Steeldive and definitely San Martin are better brands. Phylida seems like the new Corgeut / Bliger / Parnis etc on the block. Which isn't really a bad thing mind you, as they slowly seem to get better as these new 'homage' brands pop up. Phylida was looking like another step up, but all those models disappearing from AliX does add to the 'mushroom' factor..

I didn't mean repair the movement in case you though that: I meant dump the NH35 and put in a new one. I haven't done it myself but seen it on YouTube and it doesn't look too difficult, just time consuming plus you need to buy some tools. For a ~£70 watch probably not worth the hassle imo and I would call it a day with a refund, unless you like to tinker or as you say it's not available anymore.

If you get a good video and manage to upload it (which I'm pretty sure you can do on the Dispute page, but you can't send videos directly to sellers), you will surely get your money back. I would just ask for a 100% refund. 
The seller will probably ask you to email the video and if you actually hear back from them I put my money on them offering a return for a new/fixed one...without them covering postage to China. So you'll probably end up going the Dispute route anyway.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any reliable source on Alibaba for 5600 G-shock titanium bracelets? I want to buy one but the cost on Aliexpress is almost the same as my DW5600E!
Any interest on a group buy?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Praise for San Martin customer support:
> 
> I decided to change the strap on my San Martin Marine Master homage. As I wasn't being careful, one of the springbars flew into the air, and (this was bad luck) I simply couldn't find it. None of the springbars I had spare were the right size (they were too thin). My local watch repair store also told me "sorry, we don't have that size".
> 
> ...


Indeed, very good customer service.

Anyway, you should have one of these in a drawer, mine has already been very useful a couple of times. Given the price, I'd say it's a good investment. 








1.14US $ 38% de réduction|Kit De Réparation Pour Montres, Barres De Ressort, Goupilles De Liaison De Sangle En Acier Inoxydable, Outils De Montre, 8mm-25mm - Outils Et Kits De Réparation - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

latexx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got this beautiful green Phylida AquaTerra today. Took over 6 weeks to get to Finland.
> 
> ...


oh man sorry to hear this. I've had autos come that did not run but gave it a hard slap against my palm and it gave it a nice jump start and worked. I would follow johns advice and keep us updated. Hopefully they come through for you


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Yeah a lot of stress, my father is sick. I had exams and two papers to write, I asked for extended time for one paper, I got it but then came my nose operation and I didn't want to cancel the date they gave me. But I finished the paper last night and made the 2 December deadline. Wohooo
> 
> Now it seems the Dutch post company called PostNL (NL=Netherlands) is filled overburdened. They are even selling the online shops no. As in 'no we cannot come collect your packages.' Since the 5th of December it's Sinterklaas a Dutch holiday and you could basically call it Dutch Christmas. So a lot of people are ordering those gifts for their kids etc. And also the black Friday madness is playing a part or so they say.
> 
> ...


Hells bells, that's rough. I hope your dad is going to be ok. You did well to meet a deadline after having recent surgery! 

I'm in a similar position with some of my 11/11 purchases. Some have arrived, some have apparently been in the UK for a week with no sign of a delivery and others don't seem to have left China yet. There's a lot of chaos with postal services everywhere and I'm just trying not to think about parcels going missing.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Anyway, you should have one of these in a drawer, mine has already been very useful a couple of times. Given the price, I'd say it's a good investment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought that box of spring bars some time ago and they are great. Just don't do what I did and open the box upside down. You end up with them all mixed with no clue of sizes any more! 

They are quite thin and flimsy though for some watches and I bought some 1.8mm and 2mm thick bars from Cousins UK for the heavier watches. Well worth the money.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

leastonh said:


> I bought that box of spring bars some time ago and they are great. Just don't do what I did and open the box upside down. You end up with them all mixed with no clue of sizes any more!
> 
> They are quite thin and flimsy though for some watches and I bought some 1.8mm and 2mm thick bars from Cousins UK for the heavier watches. Well worth the money.


I learned the hard way to always keep the spring bar box lid taped shut.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> I learned the hard way to always keep the spring bar box lid taped shut.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Could be worse... Hundreds of fish Hooks in my fly tying boxes 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Indeed, very good customer service.
> 
> Anyway, you should have one of these in a drawer, mine has already been very useful a couple of times. Given the price, I'd say it's a good investment.
> 
> ...


Wow. I don't need it but I just bought it!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> That sucks :/ Is it NH35?
> 
> You could tell the seller. But most of the time they'll offer a half-assed solution (if they offer anything at all). I would try anyway and see what they say. Record a video of you winding and shaking it and showing the movement doesn't work. In the likely event that the seller doesn't offer a good solution I would open a dispute with video evidence for a 80-100% refund. Then if you want you could order a new NH35 and some tools and try to replace it yourself. But since this watch is like £70 I'm not sure it's worth the hassle if you don't already have the skill and know-how.
> 
> Oddly, it seems most of these Phylida Aquaterras and railmasters have been pulled from Ali... They were really popular but now I only see some GMTs. One I had in a wish list says it's temporarily out of stock.


Sometimes you get a bad movement from Seiko. The NH35 in my LTM died, but my watchsmith said it had an internal fault from the factory. A dud, but it happens.

I bought a new movement and plan to do it myself for the first time.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Many of us were disappointed that the Heimdallr Monster Homage is completely sold out until next year. For those who like black cases, Heimdallr has just released for sale the Monster Homage in all dial colours with a PVD black case:



https://heimdallrwatch.com/store/PVD-Black-Sharkey-Ocean-Monster-Dive-Watch-p261888488


----------



## latexx (Nov 4, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Steeldive and definitely San Martin are better brands. Phylida seems like the new Corgeut / Bliger / Parnis etc on the block. Which isn't really a bad thing mind you, as they slowly seem to get better as these new 'homage' brands pop up. Phylida was looking like another step up, but all those models disappearing from AliX does add to the 'mushroom' factor..
> 
> I didn't mean repair the movement in case you though that: I meant dump the NH35 and put in a new one. I haven't done it myself but seen it on YouTube and it doesn't look too difficult, just time consuming plus you need to buy some tools. For a ~£70 watch probably not worth the hassle imo and I would call it a day with a refund, unless you like to tinker or as you say it's not available anymore.
> 
> ...


So I contacted the seller (Phylida Official Store) and they only replied that I can apply for refund within 15 days so that's what I'm going to do.

I knew I took a 'step down' qualitywise with the Phylida but didn't really think movement would be the thing failing as it is the usually very reliable NH35.

The watch does look so fine that if I get to keep it I might just go ahead and try to change the movement to a working one


----------



## latexx (Nov 4, 2018)

alihomages said:


> oh man sorry to hear this. I've had autos come that did not run but gave it a hard slap against my palm and it gave it a nice jump start and worked. I would follow johns advice and keep us updated. Hopefully they come through for you


Thanks for the tip! So far I've just shaken it pretty gently but maybe I'll try to give it some harder bashing


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

latexx said:


> Thanks for the tip! So far I've just shaken it pretty gently but maybe I'll try to give it some harder bashing


Give it a proper slappity slap. Hold it by the bracelet and slap the watch head firmly against the palm of your hand. Don't be shy, it isn't going to stop the watch. Especially in your case.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The green phylida looks very nice ! congrats


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Hells bells, that's rough. I hope your dad is going to be ok. You did well to meet a deadline after having recent surgery!
> 
> I'm in a similar position with some of my 11/11 purchases. Some have arrived, some have apparently been in the UK for a week with no sign of a delivery and others don't seem to have left China yet. There's a lot of chaos with postal services everywhere and I'm just trying not to think about parcels going missing.


Yes I am now just relaxing. 

Well I don't think they are missing in my case and probably also in your case. 
As of this moment I have 5 packages that left the big customs center in Liege (Belgium) it then has to go to the Netherlands. I'm waiting for 5 orders and out of those 5 one is a watch that I did order on 11/11 and that was sent quite quick. But now there's a Seagull I bought on the black friday sale as well... So basically a watch I bought on 23-11 and als the demagnetizer that I bought on 23-11 are now up there with a watch I have bought on: 16-11 and 11-11.

The watch that arrived first hasn't seen any action since 25 November. The others are there at around 2 - 3 December. This means that I will probably receive 3-4 watches at once. Which I do not like much... I mean it's nice when you get one this day and another one that day. Now to get them all at once.... I'm not really charmed with the idea....

Ussually I like it when I receive one so I can wear it, bond with it a bit and then put it down when another one comes. My patience is running thin however.... Also issues with Heimdallr.... 16 days ago the watch was 'shipped' however when I try to track it they say they cannot find the tracking..... Heimdallr store is not really hitting off well with me. Which is a shame because I think they have the coolest looking Captain Willard.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

leastonh said:


> I bought that box of spring bars some time ago and they are great. Just don't do what I did and open the box upside down. You end up with them all mixed with no clue of sizes any more!


Sort them by length, and hopefully, the amount of piles will be the same as the number of cells in your box  


hanshananigan said:


> Wow. I don't need it but I just bought it!


I hope AliX will give me a small commission for that


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Indeed, very good customer service.
> 
> Anyway, you should have one of these in a drawer, mine has already been very useful a couple of times. Given the price, I'd say it's a good investment.
> 
> ...


I tried two times to get these 2mm diameter and 2.5 ⌀ fat spring bars from the TimeLee store. the same store that has also the recommended replacement clasp for steeldive bracelets. But somewhere in the logistics system my orders were returned to sender for whatever reason. TimeLee just says file a dispute, order new.

I think it is worth to invest a few cents more in your springbars, specially if you are going to use them on a diver or some other tool watch. the cheap ali springbars have a tendency to rust and not to be stainless at all. Can be a pain to remove them if they are stuck in a steel endlink.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Yes I am now just relaxing.
> 
> Well I don't think they are missing in my case and probably also in your case.
> As of this moment I have 5 packages that left the big customs center in Liege (Belgium) it then has to go to the Netherlands. I'm waiting for 5 orders and out of those 5 one is a watch that I did order on 11/11 and that was sent quite quick. But now there's a Seagull I bought on the black friday sale as well... So basically a watch I bought on 23-11 and als the demagnetizer that I bought on 23-11 are now up there with a watch I have bought on: 16-11 and 11-11.
> ...


You are not alone. after my watches were in Liege for a week they are now in the system of the Netherland Post, for another week already. Some other 1111 orders went trough the UK and have arrived a week(s) ago.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sometimes having tracking augments the anxiety. For instance, "departed the country of origin" status holds for nearly a week. Therefore, either they are circumnavigating the globe multiple times while refueling in air, or the plane went down in a fireball.
Then, the item finally arrives in the destination country and has been "accepted by last mile carrier." which is the Post Service in USA.... The reality is that the Post Office has only been notified of the item but it is still in a shipping container in Los Angeles and will remain there for a week or two.
The only exception to this path, is from the Merkur Watch Store who FedEx my watch, with no additional shipping charges, and I had it on my arm in one week! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

spacecat said:


> You are not alone. after my watches were in Liege for a week they are now in the system of the Netherland Post, for another week already. Some other 1111 orders went trough the UK and have arrived a week(s) ago.


ha, the Boderry I ordered on 11/11 has been shuttling back and forth between handling agents and government agencies in China. Still hasn't even been put on a plane!!!
Of course, once it reaches Canada, its gets to our customs and then Canada Post. That is another month.
Best delivery was Cronos sending me the Water Ghost by Fedex.
Am supposed to get my Borealis Cascais V2 today by fedex, but that is not Aliexpress, of course.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

spacecat said:


> I tried two times to get these 2mm diameter and 2.5 ⌀ fat spring bars from the TimeLee store. the same store that has also the recommended replacement clasp for steeldive bracelets. But somewhere in the logistics system my orders were returned to sender for whatever reason. TimeLee just says file a dispute, order new.
> 
> I think it is worth to invest a few cents more in your springbars, specially if you are going to use them on a diver or some other tool watch. the cheap ali springbars have a tendency to rust and not to be stainless at all. Can be a pain to remove them if they are stuck in a steel endlink.


Rust indeed is a problem when swimming with the watch. Last time I had to cut the spring bar to get it out. Luckily I had a NATO on, so I had plenty of space to cut after removing it. Because of that I try to make it a habit to throw away the NATO bars after summertime when I get the watches back on leather straps.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Look at who just joined the party








SEIZENN Diver Watch 200M Homage Of Vintage 6105-8000 Men’s Automatic Japan Nh35 Sapphire Al Bezel MOD Watch


SEIZENN Diver Watch 200M Homage Of Vintage 6105-8000 Men’s Automatic Japan Nh35 Sapphire Al Bezel MOD Watch



www.merkurwatch.com





























New FOD Mechanical Handwind Luminous Waterproof 30M Manual Panda 24Hours Men's Luxury Dress Handwind Watch Compax Vintage


New FOD Mechanical Handwind Luminous Waterproof 30M Manual Panda 24Hours Men's Luxury Dress Handwind Watch Compax Vintage



www.merkurwatch.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Yeah a lot of stress, my father is sick. I had exams and two papers to write, I asked for extended time for one paper, I got it but then came my nose operation and I didn't want to cancel the date they gave me. But I finished the paper last night and made the 2 December deadline. Wohooo
> 
> Now it seems the Dutch post company called PostNL (NL=Netherlands) is filled overburdened. They are even selling the online shops no. As in 'no we cannot come collect your packages.' Since the 5th of December it's Sinterklaas a Dutch holiday and you could basically call it Dutch Christmas. So a lot of people are ordering those gifts for their kids etc. And also the black Friday madness is playing a part or so they say.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you need more rest.
Take a break from the 24/7 Ali-tracking, it will arrive eventually


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Look at who just joined the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like Merkur has some hands you can also admire under a loupe, what i cannot say about my steeldive Willard. which doesn't stand a closer look without the help of a loupe.

Love that they brush the top of the lugs on their st19 (hked does something similar) but i would love to see some variation in the case shape/case design. Keep the 38 mm ⌀, but give the lugs some re-design.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> You are not alone. after my watches were in Liege for a week they are now in the system of the Netherland Post, for another week already. Some other 1111 orders went trough the UK and have arrived a week(s) ago.


Yes I guess Liege + Dutch/Netherland post, is a deadly combination at the time. The Dutch postNL is filled to the brim with Sinterklaas packages. It's like the Dutch christmas.



Desk-bound said:


> Sounds like you need more rest.
> Take a break from the 24/7 Ali-tracking, it will arrive eventually


Oh I have a app on my phone by PostNL I do check it sometimes, or I get a message that they have a package for me. But I should turn off notifications maybe, your right.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

11/11 purchases are finally arriving


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alihomages said:


> View attachment 15580752
> 
> 11/11 purchases are finally arriving


Crazy even faster to the USA then to me. Looks like a nice watch, congratulations.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

18mm bracelet for timex q and some scales for my Swiss Army knives


----------



## nagubal (Dec 4, 2020)

Hello, long time lurker ;-)
I have been wearing this San Martin for 2 weeks, and put it on a rubber tropic yesterday.
Highly pleased with the quality of this watch. Perfect size, absolutely no quality issues, loses 5s during day time, and gains 4s at night laying glass up.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

All 3 sets are nice, mind sharing some links? Thanks



alihomages said:


> View attachment 15580958
> 18mm bracelet for timex q and some scales for my Swiss Army knives


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Parnis mechanical pilot-style watch PA6061. Seagull ST3600.













69.0US $ 50% OFF|Newly Parnis 44mm Hand Winding Mechanical Mens Watches Waterproof Leather Top Brand Luxury Hand Wind Men's Watch Clock Man 2022 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




bit.ly


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

First place in the 11.11 race goes to the Corgeut 2061! 









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

alihomages said:


> View attachment 15580958
> 18mm bracelet for timex q and some scales for my Swiss Army knives


Link to these scales please


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> First place in the 11.11 race goes to the Corgeut 2061!
> View attachment 15581071
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


That looks like the same strap I've got mine on.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> That looks like the same strap I've got mine on.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Similar style, yeah. Yours is likely a higher grade, if you bought it separately, but this one seems passable. We'll see.

Btw, mine has the same case finishing issues you pointed out in your review: topside, everything looks and feels good, but the underside (and those lug ends!) is all sharp edges, like nobody even thought to turn it over. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

YES finaly!!! A status update.... It seems 3 watches will come tomorrow, probably...... Please pray to whatever Lord or Saviour that you believe in.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Is Aliexpress starting another sale?!


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

any thoughts on this?

US $162.96 44％ Off | BORMAN Moonphase Watch For Men Luxury Mens Automatic Watches Self Wind Mechanical WristWatches Waterproof Sapphire Leather Strap








9.54US $ 47% OFF|Borman Moonphase Watch For Men Luxury Mens Automatic Watches Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Sapphire Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

konax said:


> Link to these scales please





cuica said:


> All 3 sets are nice, mind sharing some links? Thanks


Here you go friends

US $34.19 5％ Off | Custom Made Titanium Alloy Scale with Pocket Clip TG Green Glow for 58mm Victorinox Swiss Army Knife








35.99US $ |Custom Made Titanium Alloy Scale With Pocket Clip Tg Green Glow For 58mm Victorinox Swiss Army Knife - Knife - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





US $45.59 5％ Off | Custom Made Titanium Alloy TC4 Knife Replacement Scale for 91mm Victorinox Swiss Army Knife Mod








51.69US $ 6% OFF|Custom Made Titanium Alloy TC4 Knife Replacement Scale for 91mm Victorinox Swiss Army Knife Mod|Knives| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Scales for the 58mm were $28


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Thought I'd share some cool drawings


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Is Aliexpress starting another sale?!
> 
> View attachment 15581262
> 
> View attachment 15581263


Don't get to excited about watering the tree


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Don't get to excited about watering the tree
> 
> View attachment 15581431
> View attachment 15581433


How do you get that tree done so fast?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> Parnis mechanical pilot-style watch PA6061. Seagull ST3600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review Gedmis. If it were 40mm, I'd be tempted to buy one. Fantastic looking, just too big.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

This leather strap arrived today. I was surprised to find this aviator style strap on AliEx and am happy with it. It looks like real leather, is stamped 'Sweden' for some reason (Swedish leather from a Chinese company?!?) and smells like leather. It's not too thick, very flexible and supple enough to be comfortable out of the box. I'm really happy to have a riveted strap on the Flieger 

Strangely, the strap showed 'no longer available' within a couple of hours of my ordering, so I'm not sure what happened. Stock gone?

Here's the link anyway: Genuine Leather Handmade Watch Band Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm With Rivets Universal Watchband Steel Buckle Strap Wrist Belt Bracelet|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

leastonh said:


> 'Sweden'


you got it from the CNS supplier


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Gedmis said:


> Parnis mechanical pilot-style watch PA6061. Seagull ST3600.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a huge Parnis.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

spacecat said:


> I think it is worth to invest a few cents more in your springbars, specially if you are going to use them on a diver or some other tool watch. the cheap ali springbars have a tendency to rust and not to be stainless at all. Can be a pain to remove them if they are stuck in a steel endlink.


Indeed, rust can be a huge problem. Actually, I don't really swim with my watch (although I've ordered a Vostok for that purpose), so I don't worry about that. However, I'd fear weak spring bars breaking, making me drop a watch. So maybe I'd buy some better spring bars someday, just to be sure. Can you share a link to those spring bars you're talking about please ?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

konax said:


> you got it from the CNS supplier


What's a CNS supplier? I Googled it and couldn't find anything meaningful.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Indeed, rust can be a huge problem. Actually, I don't really swim with my watch (although I've ordered a Vostok for that purpose), so I don't worry about that. However, I'd fear weak spring bars breaking, making me drop a watch. So maybe I'd buy some better spring bars someday, just to be sure. Can you share a link to those spring bars you're talking about please ?











3.91US $ 7% OFF|10 Pcs Diameter Diameter=2mm Stainless Steel 16/18mm/20mm/21mm/22mm/24mm Spring Bars Pin For Diver Watch - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













3.81US $ 7% OFF|20mm 22mm Spring Bar Diameter=2.5mm 6309 7002 Skx007 Monster Skx779 Diver Z20z22 - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> How do you get that tree done so fast?


Have you ever played cookie clicker?



https://orteil.dashnet.org/cookieclicker/


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

leastonh said:


> What's a CNS supplier? I Googled it and couldn't find anything meaningful.


Cns means cheapestnatostraps, a company from Sweden. They had a "made in Sweden" line of leather straps, but it turns out they were all made in China. Straps from the same source ended up on ali and they have the same branding on them


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

hietsukka said:


> Cns means cheapestnatostraps, a company from Sweden. They had a "made in Sweden" line of leather straps, but it turns out they were all made in China. Straps from the same source ended up on ali and they have the same branding on them


That's interesting. I feel like there are quite a few products on AliExpress etc that are 'backdoor' sales, i.e. basically the real deal sold from the Chinese factory. As long as they at least change the branding I see no issue with this. It's no worse than certain western sellers acting like they sell western products and charge a high markup when you can get said product for like 1/3rd of the price straight from China. 
Most notorious examples are of course fashion brands like Daniel Wellington. Saw a YouTuber that spent £20 on a 'DW' from China and said it was literally identical to the ~£120 DW bought in the west. Still don't condone this (why would you tbf, crappy watches).


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

hietsukka said:


> Cns means cheapestnatostraps, a company from Sweden. They had a "made in Sweden" line of leather straps, but it turns out they were all made in China. Straps from the same source ended up on ali and they have the same branding on them


Wow, I had no idea. I looked at cheapestnatostraps and saw those straps on the site for virtually the same price as AliEx. I went with AliEx because the postage was free. Bit naughty claiming they were made in Sweden! 🙄

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Heimdallr NTTD are a-go for $189 apiece


https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/Heimdallr-Sea-Ghost-NTTD-p260010885


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Look at who just joined the party
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks sharp! Hope they post some specs soon. Kinda crazy they don't even have the dimensions listed!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

spacecat said:


> 3.91US $ 7% OFF|10 Pcs Diameter Diameter=2mm Stainless Steel 16/18mm/20mm/21mm/22mm/24mm Spring Bars Pin For Diver Watch - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


thank you
may i use these to a "std" leather strap of a "std" watch?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Question about claiming a refund on AliExpress

I bought a fancy wooden watch box on AliExpress during the 11/11 sale for around 60 euros. The next day the seller claimed to have shipped it, but ever since, the order showed "no tracking information available". Until two days ago, when the status changed to "shipping cancelled".

I tried contacting the seller but they have not replied. I also tried opening a dispute on AliExpress but get the unexpected message "Sorry, dispute can not be opened in this order status".

Does that mean I am screwed? Is there any way to request a refund?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> Question about claiming a refund on AliExpress
> 
> I bought a fancy wooden watch box on AliExpress during the 11/11 sale for around 60 euros. The next day the seller claimed to have shipped it, but ever since, the order showed "no tracking information available". Until two days ago, when the status changed to "shipping cancelled".
> 
> ...


no, you are not screwed, as of now. you should wait until the time frame for the delivery is up, THEN you should ignite a dispute. most probably you get a full refund. so dont worry


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

frogles said:


> no, you are not screwed, as of now. you should wait until the time frame for the delivery is up, THEN you should ignite a dispute. most probably you get a full refund. so dont worry


OR in a month it will show as shipped and you'll receive it before the end of the 90 day window.

I am 0 for 4 on 11/11 sale items so far, a watch and some small electronic gear. The watch has been stuck between customs and USPS for about a week now.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Some problem would like to ask your advice on dealing with sellers.

I had ordered a Pagani design daytona homage in blue on the 11-11 sale. There was stock in the Czech Republic and I ordered from there. Then the processing time was running out and the seller just put in someone else's tracking. He said well pick different color, I told him I want blue please ship from China then. He said will do remind me next day.

I remind him next day and he says: 'Sorry we have no czech stock please chose different color.' 
I tell him: You promised to sent from China. He replied: 'Will do don't worry.' 
Day after I ask him did you sent. He says: Yes.

The days pass and I never received an update as he put in someone else's tracking. 
So today I decided to ask him the right tracking number.

I try to message him and say: _Can I have the right tracking code? It still shows the old one of some other person. Thanks friend. _
He says: *Maybe we need to send packages from China for you.*
I tell him: _you did sent it didn't you?_
He: Yes, but the shipping company lost your package, we need to resend it for you.
Me: alright please do (and I ask if he has the right adress.)
He says yes and that is that.

However I'm not sure if I can trust this seller anymore. I also see the storename lost it's name it was pagani design something and now it's just Shop529025 Store.

Any advice what I should do? Should I just wait for him to resend it and ask him tomorrow for the right tracking code. Should I just order it from another store with stock in the EU and dispute and get my moneyback. I don't know what to do.

I'm not sure if he ever shipped the watch in the first place. Because he never gave me a tracking code, only one for another person.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Well, if you don't know them can you ever trust them ? 
For me i don't follow the package, it's not helping me (waste of time and adding stress for peanuts). 
What i try is to just make sure i'm still able to make a dispute in case a LONG time frame is over.
But well, sometimes i become frantic...and then i check this tracking update every minute


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

manchette said:


> Well, if you don't know them can you ever trust them ?
> For me i don't follow the package, it's not helping me (waste of time and adding stress for peanuts).
> What i try is to just make sure i'm still able to make a dispute in case a LONG time frame is over.
> But well, sometimes i become frantic...and then i check this tracking update every minute


I do track from time to time. Just so I do not lose the oversight. At some point you don't even know what's comming anymore. But in this case it was a gift or still is to my dad. So it would be nice if it would come sometime soon, but since I'm hearing nothing from the seller I went to ask what's up. As it will go in the sale again this new sale. So I might just have to buy one then and give up on this one......

That's what I'm pondering.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Borman Moon Phase with H7200 80hr movement. First Aliexpress review with photos is up! It looks much better than on the pictures. Hype!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

javak810i said:


> Borman Moon Phase with H7200 80hr movement. First Aliexpress review with photos is up! It looks much better than on the pictures. Hype!


This looks a lot better than I was expecting. The pictures on the listing really don't do it justice.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Heimdallr NTTD are a-go for $189 apiece
> 
> 
> https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/Heimdallr-Sea-Ghost-NTTD-p260010885


I'm really surprised they went with an aluminum bezel insert.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> I'm really surprised they went with an aluminum bezel insert.


Yes, added to the expense by having a titanium watch, then cut costs by putting on an aluminium bezel. Strange choice that puts me off the watch completely.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Some problem would like to ask your advice on dealing with sellers.
> 
> I had ordered a Pagani design daytona homage in blue on the 11-11 sale. There was stock in the Czech Republic and I ordered from there. Then the processing time was running out and the seller just put in someone else's tracking. He said well pick different color, I told him I want blue please ship from China then. He said will do remind me next day.
> 
> ...


If they talk about resending, they maybe run out of stock, did some voodoo with the tracking number to keep you entertained while waiting for restock. I don't think they are about to cheating you, just out of stock and want to keep face, don't disappoint you and waiting for restock. (and for the restock they depend on some other Chinese business and have to listen to their excuses) .
You could ask them if they would agree to cancel the order "for other reasons", offer a refund as they don't have to resend anymore. Ask friendly, everybody keeps face and you know you don't have to wait from this shop anymore and can make use of some coupons in the coming sale with a store that has them in stock.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> This looks a lot better than I was expecting. The pictures on the listing really don't do it justice.


Intriguing...I do find the moon phase a bit big for my taste, but an otherwise a nice watch, especially in blue.
What kind of movement is inside - I can't find anything about H7200. If I can read the engraving I see something like 288... so high beat AND 80hrs PR?

EDIT : there is already a thread in the Chinese sub-forum:
What is this movement (Borman watch on Aliexpress)?


----------



## SirPaulGerman (May 30, 2011)

Any where I can find something similar to this model, maybe quartz ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> If they talk about resending, they maybe run out of stock, did some voodoo with the tracking number to keep you entertained while waiting for restock. I don't think they are about to cheating you, just out of stock and want to keep face, don't disappoint you and waiting for restock. (and for the restock they depend on some other Chinese business and have to listen to their excuses) .
> You could ask them if they would agree to cancel the order "for other reasons", offer a refund as they don't have to resend anymore. Ask friendly, everybody keeps face and you know you don't have to wait from this shop anymore and can make use of some coupons in the coming sale with a store that has them in stock.


Thanks maybe your right. I think I'll give him one more chance. I just wil ask a tracking number straight away. If he cannot give it I know enough if he gives one that's correct He'll hear no more from then til I give him a 5 star review. But it's becoming hard to do so hah. In the meantime I'll just give my dad (since it's his present) something else he'll enjoy for Christmas as a bonus.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Also, I finally got my San Martin water ghost. I'm quite impressed with it.
Almost makes me want to get another one haha.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Does anybody here have one of these Grand Seiko homages from Heimdallr? Any reviews anywhere?


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

javak810i said:


> Borman Moon Phase with H7200 80hr movement. First Aliexpress review with photos is up! It looks much better than on the pictures. Hype!


 Pity about the broken german at the dial.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks maybe your right. I think I'll give him one more chance. I just wil ask a tracking number straight away. If he cannot give it I know enough if he gives one that's correct He'll hear no more from then til I give him a 5 star review. But it's becoming hard to do so hah. In the meantime I'll just give my dad (since it's his present) something else he'll enjoy for Christmas as a bonus.


Well, if they don't have a tracking number, because they don't have stock you are pushing them to an answer they cannot give straight. A clear 'No' might be not they way of Chinese culture doing business, because nobody likes "no" answers. they want please you and not disappoint you, so they will come up with something else. If you offer them to cancel the transaction, you give them an opportunity to please you the other way and nobody feels bad about.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

HunCame said:


> Pity about the broken german at the dial.


^This. And without a minute track or a seconds hand they a far from being an instrument that delivers Genauigkeit. This beautiful dial is a completely other approach on time and time keeping than something German Genauigkeit.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

It sounds like something they threw in Google translate, not something you'd actually find on a real German watch.

I'd rather have them put Chinese on the dial than phoney German or French or whatever. It's so off putting to me.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Does anybody here have one of these Grand Seiko homages from Heimdallr? Any reviews anywhere?
> 
> View attachment 15583089


Pretty cool ! But 40mm is a bit too wide. I would have prefered 38 like the Seiko Laurel homage from Merkur


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> It sounds like something they threw in Google translate, not something you'd actually find on a real German watch.
> 
> I'd rather have them put Chinese on the dial than phoney German or French or whatever. It's so off putting to me.


Probably a back and forth translation of "*Präzisionsinstrument*". A mechanical device or measuring instrument with a very high level of accuracy and precision.
Like this Glashütte Marine Chronometer, look for the red word on the box.









I can also imagine some German high accuracy Chronometer certificate watch or something like a regulator watch with the word "Präzisionsinstrument" on the dial or somewhere on the caseback.

The words "Nautische Instrumente" on a Mühle/Glashütte are probably an inspirational source too.










edit to add: photos not mine of course.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> Probably a back and forth translation of "*Präzisionsinstrument*". A mechanical device or measuring instrument with a very high level of accuracy and precision.
> Like this Glashütte Marine Chronometer, look for the red word on the box.
> View attachment 15583280
> 
> ...


That boxed Chronometer is beautiful, as is the watch dial!!!  German engineering is brilliant.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Rdunae/Retangula








Retangula Zaku Tuna


Retangula Emperor Tuna Specs: Case material : 316L Stainless steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case size : 52mm x 17.3mm Lug width : 22mm Bracelet : Rubber strap Glass : 3mm Sapphire Bezel : Ceramic bezel insert Movement : Mechanical automatic (NH35) Water resistance : 200m Crown : Screw...




wrwatches.com





































With the added choice of a Worn Shroud
















Specsheet:
Retangula Zaku Tuna:
*Delivery starts from 2nd week of December 2020
Case material : 316L Stainless steel
Case back : 316L Stainless steel
Shroud material : Aviation grade aluminium with anodic oxidation treatment (Please note that the aluminium is prone to scratch and leaving marks on the surface)
Case dimension : 52mm 
Height : 17.3mm
Lug width : 22mm
Band : High performance rubber strap 
Buckle : 316L Stainless steel
Bezel : Full lume ceramic bezel insert
Glass : Sapphire glass 
Dial : Matte green dial
Luminous : Japanese SLN Green
Movement : NH35
Crown : Screw down crown
Water resistance : 200m

Also, PVD Monster


https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/PVD-Black-Full-Lume-Sharkey-Ocean-Monster-Dive-Watch-p265971414


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

SirPaulGerman said:


> Any where I can find something similar to this model, maybe quartz ?


It is either Huayra or Beijing Infinite Time

Huayra








52.0US $ 20% OFF|Leisure time Watch Men's Automatic Machinery 39.5mm Sterile Dial Acrylic Crystal Steel Case Bracelet Luminous Black Aluminum Fra|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












52.0US $ 20% OFF|Men's Watch 40mm 316L Stainless Steel Case Aluminum Bezel Luminous Hands AAA High Quality Automatic Mechanical Watch Waterproof|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Beijing Infinite Time





Hot-Sale-Vintage-Sub-Mariners-Seagull


Hot-Sale-Vintage-Sub-Mariners-Seagull



www.alibaba.com





Steeldive has something similar but with snowflake hands





Steeldive Sd1958s Men's Diving Watch Cusn8 Bronze Watch Sapphire 200m Water Resistance Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch - Buy Cusn8 Bronze Watch,Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch,Steeldive Bronze Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Steeldive Sd1958s Men's Diving Watch Cusn8 Bronze Watch Sapphire 200m Water Resistance Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch - Buy Cusn8 Bronze Watch,Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch,Steeldive Bronze Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com









New Arrival 2020! Sd1958 Steeldive Watch Black Green Blue Color Nh35 Automatic Watch 200m Water Resistant Dive Watch - Buy 200m Water Resistant Dive Watch,Automatic Watch 200m Water Resistant,Steeldive Watch Black Product on Alibaba.com


New Arrival 2020! Sd1958 Steeldive Watch Black Green Blue Color Nh35 Automatic Watch 200m Water Resistant Dive Watch - Buy 200m Water Resistant Dive Watch,Automatic Watch 200m Water Resistant,Steeldive Watch Black Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> New Rdunae/Retangula
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only it was a Red Zaku 
Great find however.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> I'm really surprised they went with an aluminum bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm disappointed on their choice of hour hand. Can't unsee it.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> If only it was a Red Zaku
> Great find however.


The Red Zaku variant does exist but isn't sold on Intl sites.
吉恩军扎古驾驶员手表罐头夏亚专用 高达迷日本进口机芯机械-淘宝网 (taobao.com)


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> The Red Zaku variant does exist but isn't sold on Intl sites.
> 吉恩军扎古驾驶员手表罐头夏亚专用 高达迷日本进口机芯机械-淘宝网 (taobao.com)


Damn what are you doing!!! I must have that one.  😭


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Really lusting after this military style Sea Gull. 








299.0US $ 30% OFF|2022 Часы Мужс Seagull Men's Wrist Watches Sports Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Watch Army Watch Official 811.93.6106 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Just shy of $300 and should be around $280 in the Jan sale

I do already have a Sea Gull though.... I was all set to make my next purchase my first Vostok. Which would have been a lot cheaper than this....
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

FatalException said:


> Really lusting after this military style Sea Gull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It reminds me of this:









368.99US $ |GB Men's Military Watch Super Luminous Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch NH35 Amry Calendar 43mm Case Sapphire Crystal 2020 New|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

FatalException said:


> Really lusting after this military style Sea Gull.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it on 23-11 for 215 dollar I think. The select coupons hit hard + black friday price was good. And then they had this action that in the first 2 hours of the sale you'd get an additional 10$ off.

It is on its way to me but it could take a while. When I have it I can make some pictures or a small video of the watch if you'd like. I expect I'll have it by the end of this week.

Basically I melted the price with: Seller coupons + select coupons + 10$ off bonus from seller.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> It reminds me of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah they're very similar.... Something about that one doesn't quite click. But that could be the quality of the photography

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

FatalException said:


> Yeah they're very similar.... Something about that one doesn't quite click. But that could be the quality of the photography
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Nothing says more to be a true genuine "Gustav Becker" timepiece than having something Chinese calligraphy on the side of the case, an image of an PLA tank on the caseback and a japanese movement inside.

If you want a Sea-gull go with the Sea_gull store from your link. Follow the store on Ali and ask them for seller coupons, they have good seller coupons $10 / $15 orange coupons combined with other ali codes or coupons on sales days you will get that watch at some significant discount.
If a true and genuine Sea_gull from the Sea_gull factory is not so important for you, but rather the price and just the look - Times international Good Stuff has some alternative for you. There are arguments on the internet if their watches a true seagull ones, but at least, that is for sure, they have a genuine seagull movement inside and not the name of some German bloke on dial. 








No.1 China army watch ST16 automatic by Sea-Gull-W-No1ArmyST






www.good-stuffs.com


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I remember finding this Burei with NH35 and sapphire for 53$ a few years back..I don't think I wore it a dozen times since...THAT LOGO....


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ipse said:


> I remember finding this Burei with NH35 and sapphire for 53$ a few years back..I don't think I wore it a dozen times since...THAT LOGO....
> View attachment 15584493


Your not digging it? What's wrong with it? I got the Seagull it's quite big and such... I'm going to hope that I'll like it.... I have also seen this one but I didn't like the logo.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

bearwithwatch said:


> I'm disappointed on their choice of hour hand. Can't unsee it.


And let's not forget that all of the promotional photos (or renders) before preorders began had the watch on a mesh bracelet. Now we see the watches come on NATOs.

I was expecting stainless (not titanium) mesh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Ipse said:


> I remember finding this Burei with NH35 and sapphire for 53$ a few years back..I don't think I wore it a dozen times since...THAT LOGO....
> View attachment 15584493


Reminds me of this...


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

spacecat said:


> Nothing says more to be a true genuine "Gustav Becker" timepiece than having something Chinese calligraphy on the side of the case, an image of an PLA tank on the caseback and a japanese movement inside.
> 
> If you want a Sea-gull go with the Sea_gull store from your link. Follow the store on Ali and ask them for seller coupons, they have good seller coupons $10 / $15 orange coupons combined with other ali codes or coupons on sales days you will get that watch at some significant discount.
> If a true and genuine Sea_gull from the Sea_gull factory is not so important for you, but rather the price and just the look - Times international Good Stuff has some alternative for you. There are arguments on the internet if their watches a true seagull ones, but at least, that is for sure, they have a genuine seagull movement inside and not the name of some German bloke on dial.
> ...


Oh I'm aware Sea Gull make good watches. I've got a Sea Gull Everest and I love it.

Do you just message the seller and ask for a code?









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

FatalException said:


> Oh I'm aware Sea Gull make good watches. I've got a Sea Gull Everest and I love it.
> 
> Do you just message the seller and ask for a code?
> 
> ...


They actually have them already the coupons:
Go to the watch you want and click: Receive coupons. 
You have to follow the store though.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

They can be pricey but they had some huge discounts during the 11/11 sale, something to consider. 
I consider Sea-Gull one of the very few (/only) truly legit watch brands on AliExpress. The others are basically micro- or mushroom-brands. If you wanna spend ~$100-200 on a dressy or daily, Sea-Gull is up there.

I always thought this one was interesting, as it's their cheapest ST19 with display caseback. The only ST19 I've seen with actual Sea-Gull logo decoration. 








218.99US $ 30% OFF|2021 Seagull Watch Men's Barrel Automatic Mechanical Watch Hollow Perspective Luminous New Male Watches Large Dial 849.27.6094 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












Bit of an ugly watch though imo. But SG have a nice mix of original and homage designs so I'll give them credit for that.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

FatalException said:


> Oh I'm aware Sea Gull make good watches. I've got a Sea Gull Everest and I love it.
> 
> Do you just message the seller and ask for a code?
> 
> ...


in the app it is similar. on the item page click on Get coupons and you might have scroll down a bit.









the seagull sometimes offers coupons that give you even better discounts. here they send me one in the ali message system because i am a follower of their store.










But that currently available $20 for orders over $200 will fit you. If it were just a watch over $100 it could not hurt to ask them if they have some better coupons then they display.

You should also collect select coupon (half white /half red) and Ali might offer also full Red coupons tomorrow when the sale is on. These three different types of coupons can be combined.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> in the app it is similar. on the item page click on Get coupons and you might have scroll down a bit.
> View attachment 15584871
> 
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for a full red coupon but it doesn't look like we'll get one yet.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Does anyone know a nice quartz watch on steel that has sapphire glass and is good quality? 

Thanks.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Does anyone know a nice quartz watch on steel that has sapphire glass and is good quality?
> 
> Thanks.


I would say the Escapement Time flieger chrono or their VH31 dressy watch. Japanese mecha-quartz / smooth sweep quartz, sapphire, steel, somewhat original designs, good quality. Ticks all the boxes if you ask me...if you like the design, that is.

This one also looks neat with a Swiss quartz on display 








71.2US $ 20% OFF|BODERRY Watch for Men Luxury Swiss Quartz Dress Watches Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Waterproof Wrist Watch Free Shipping|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Just dodge Chinese quartz movements


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Bit of an ugly watch though imo. But SG have a nice mix of original and homage designs so I'll give them credit for that.


This freaking caseback is really beautiful!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Quite a few interesting variants from Parnis








99.0US $ 50% OFF|Parnis 39.5mm Yellow Dial Men's Watches Calendar Miyota 8215 Movement Automatic Mechanical Mens Wristwatch 2021 Top Luxury Brand|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























105.84US $ 28% OFF|PARNIS New Red Automatic Men Watch Sapphire Glass 21 Jewels MIYOTA 8215 Jubilee/Oyster Strap Screw Crown|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















101.15US $ 15% OFF|39.5mm Parnis Blue dial Steel Sapphire Glass Miyota Date Automatic men's Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















77.0US $ 30% OFF|40mm Parnis Red dial Steel jubilee ceramic bezel Sapphire Glass Miyota 8215 Date Automatic men's Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















120.0US $ 50% OFF|Casual Parnis Men Watch Watches 43mm Silver Case Sapphire Crystal Auto Date Top Grade Brand Mens Automatic Watch Men Hour Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























140.0US $ 50% OFF|Parnis Men's Watches 43mm Automatic Watches Men Leather Luminous New Design Navigation Style Mechanical Men's Watch Clock 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like Dropshippers are finally bringing in Akires





Group - Shop Cheap Group from China Group Suppliers at TAIHE SUNGLASSES Store on Aliexpress.com


Shopping for Cheap Group at TAIHE SUNGLASSES Store and more from on Aliexpress.com ,the Leading Trading Marketplace from China




taihe.aliexpress.com













239.94US $ |Pilot Chronograph Watch Men Japan VK63 Quartz Wristwatch Sport Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminou Clock Reloj Hombre Retro|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com









Watches Men Wrist Chronograph Oem Stainless Steel Japan Movement Chronograph Men Watch Sapphire Glass Watch - Buy Sapphire Crystal Glass Watch,Chronograph Oem Stainless Steel Watch,Japan Movement Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Watches Men Wrist Chronograph Oem Stainless Steel Japan Movement Chronograph Men Watch Sapphire Glass Watch - Buy Sapphire Crystal Glass Watch,Chronograph Oem Stainless Steel Watch,Japan Movement Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Bought that Seagull Army One. Ended up about $235 with free delivery with various codes. That's cheap enough for me.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Hmm the sale isin't that good this time. I believe there's a big sale somewhere in the new year right? In March there's always a big one I believe.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very beautiful parnis. I love it


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Szechuan said:


> Hmm the sale isin't that good this time. I believe there's a big sale somewhere in the new year right? In March there's always a big one I believe.


I'd guess there would be one pre Spring Festival, which is early Feb next year.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

Just in from the 11/11. Man, I am over the moon with this one. Paid about a 100 for this and it is just perfect. I couldn't find a single flaw. The c3 just glooms at me all day in these dark December days and that makes me smile. A lot. I'm also very happy with the black dial, it's deep black with a very subtle sunburst. It makes the red second tip pop out really nice. This is my new everyday watch. Hell, I think I'm done for a long time now with new watches!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Hmm the sale isin't that good this time. I believe there's a big sale somewhere in the new year right? In March there's always a big one I believe.


there are two full red coupons to grab. every full hour starts a new round. you have to be quick. will save you $7 if you find your $50+ quartz with sapphire. or the perfect coupon to buy one of these mechaquartz or anything else from the three Ps parnis/pagani/phylida or a corgeut in the $50-70 segment.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> there are two full red coupons to grab. every full hour starts a new round. you have to be quick. will save you $7 if you find your $50+ quartz with sapphire. or the perfect coupon to buy one of these mechaquartz or anything else from the three Ps parnis/pagani/phylida or a corgeut in the $50-70 segment.
> 
> View attachment 15585995


Thanks for the tip looks great! Sadly I never was into coin farming and just shortly started. I'll be there in the spring sale or the aliexpress anniversary sale that's in March right?


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

That's the 6th watch I've ordered since 11/11 😂


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

javak810i said:


> That's the 6th watch I've ordered since 11/11 😂
> View attachment 15586352


The girlfriend will be amused?


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

This should be arriving soon, an interesting take on a GMT.


----------



## SILES89 (Jul 22, 2017)

javak810i said:


> That's the 6th watch I've ordered since 11/11
> View attachment 15586352


How were you able to get it this cheap?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest video is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

Negakinu said:


> Give it a proper slappity slap. Hold it by the bracelet and slap the watch head firmly against the palm of your hand. Don't be shy, it isn't going to stop the watch. Especially in your case.


If the dial is rubbing against the hands post, it won't run long, and if the sweep second hand is touching the crystal or hands it also won't run. Have a look with a good powerful magnifier and see if there is interference?

Lastly, if there is something stuck in the gears or balance the watch won't run..but if you shake it out and don't get the offending piece removed....the same problem will come back very quickly.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

FatalException said:


> I'd guess there would be one pre Spring Festival, which is early Feb next year.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Is the Spring Festival the same as the Chinese New Year sale? I think I have PTSD from that sale. That was when all the workers went home for the holiday and then the country shut down. I didn't get most of my purchases until June and July.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Is the Spring Festival the same as the Chinese New Year sale? I think I have PTSD from that sale. That was when all the workers went home for the holiday and then the country shut down. I didn't get most of my purchases until June and July.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah same thing.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi guys ! Has anyone here seen a bullhead chrono on Ali ?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

None of my 11:11 or Black Friday items have moved all last week, except the watch I received via FedEx from BF sale, (Merkur Watch Store). Finally, today, another BF sale watch made its way from Los Angeles to New Jersey.
Looks like my 11:11 items will be the last to arrive!
I'm considering another watch, which I can justify by calling it the 1st watch of 2021, based on delivery times, LOL. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi guys ! Has anyone here seen a bullhead chrono on Ali ?


 Not Aliexpress,but Detroitmint has a quartz version of the Citizen one, that appeared in Once Upon In Hollywood.








Detroit Mint "Mach" Bullhead Chronograph Brushed Gold Quartz | Detroit Mint


The All New "Mach" by Detroit Mint. A bullhead chronograph similar to the vintage bullhead chronographs of the 1960s and 1970s. These have a domed sapphire crystal, All stainless steel construction, and come with a highly accurate and reliable Citizen quartz chronograph movement for ease of use...




www.detroitmint.net


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> None of my 11:11 or Black Friday items have moved all last week, except the watch I received via FedEx from BF sale, (Merkur Watch Store). Finally, today, another BF sale watch made its way from Los Angeles to New Jersey.
> Looks like my 11:11 items will be the last to arrive!
> I'm considering another watch, which I can justify by calling it the 1st watch of 2021, based on delivery times, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I have ordered a total of 18 watches on or since 11/11 (actually, 11 of them were on 11/11) and none of them have arrived yet. About half of them seem to be stuck in Liege in Belgium. I live in Prague in the Czech republic, and the EU central processing center in Belgium was supposed to speed up deliveries from AliExpress to EU countries. The original promise was that it should ensure delivery in 10 days. One of my watches has been stuck in Liege since 16th November.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I have ordered a total of 18 watches on or since 11/11 (actually, 11 of them were on 11/11) and none of them have arrived yet. About half of them seem to be stuck in Liege in Belgium. I live in Prague in the Czech republic, and the EU central processing center in Belgium was supposed to speed up deliveries from AliExpress to EU countries. The original promise was that it should ensure delivery in 10 days. One of my watches has been stuck in Liege since 16th November.


To jsme na tom podobně 
Same here, I feel you m8


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have ordered a total of 18 watches on or since 11/11 (actually, 11 of them were on 11/11) and none of them have arrived yet. About half of them seem to be stuck in Liege in Belgium. I live in Prague in the Czech republic, and the EU central processing center in Belgium was supposed to speed up deliveries from AliExpress to EU countries. The original promise was that it should ensure delivery in 10 days. One of my watches has been stuck in Liege since 16th November.


I know how you feel brother. It's madness. The first watch I got was a cheap Pagani design quartz I bought as an afterthought. This was frustrating lol because I wanted the San Martin water ghost and turtle. In the end I got my water ghost + turtle + another watch like 3 days ago. I'll sent pics when I have some time.

Today however a 23-11 order should already be with me. This while I'm still waiting for a lot of 11-11 orders. I'm not sure what is going on in Liege but it doesn't seem to go on a first come first serve basis. Like my seagull ordered on 23-11 was shipped really quick by the Seagull store, and it did only stay 3 days at the liege linehaul arival. But the Dutch post was slow.

I'm not sure who is shipping from Liege to Czech which transporter etc. The Dutch PostNL is very slow at the moment. The combination with PostNL being slow + Liege being slow is proving deadly. I got some stuff that is still in Liege and it's a pain. I have made a word file with every tracking code I'm waiting on (I just fill in the last 5 numbers) and then I put a description for example; 12345NL = Turtle.

If it is in Liege I make it red when it's on it's way to the PostNL I make it yellow and when PostNL says they'll send it I'll make it green and when I have it I do a strike trough. There's an awful lot of stuff stuck in Liege. Now I do not track like crazy. I just check them once a day and when a package is comming to me the PostNL app sends me an notification.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Did you noticed this brand calling PT5000 as swiss movement?  
I am actually looking for some nice watch with this movement, just because of curiosity, but this is too much...
US $244.97 50% OFF|Swiss PT5000 Self Winding Mens Watch Dress Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Stainless Steel Sapphire Calendar Clock Reloj Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

San Martin have re-designed the bracelet for their vintage diver, I believe they have changed the endlink so that now all the adjustments are usable. If you are ordering now, make sure you get the new version.
Just got my third watch (not Aliexpress) with a Miyota 9 series movement. It runs about 3 seconds fast a day, and allows for a very slim case. My other two Miyota 9's are Aliexpress, and gain about 2 seconds a day. This seems like a great movement!


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Yeah, few hours before there were also a photos of last link on bracelet-with correct screw, not fake one so it is possible to use all micro adjustments.
But now text about this change and also photos disappeared and there is no mention about it. only one left in stock. I think this is last one with old bracelet.
Anyway, they mention that they will send correct link to all buyers from past who will ask for it.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

been getting a lot of requests for this review, so here we go!
Enjoy!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Nice review of the Phylida. I like the bracelet, offers alternative to prevalent oyster styles. Wonder if it can be purchased separately? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Nice review of the Phylida. I like the bracelet, offers alternative to prevalent oyster styles. Wonder if it can be purchased separately?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes, Phylida does sell that bracelet separately : US $24.1 |Stainless steel bracelet for PHYLIDA SEA MASTER watches|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

18 watches since 11/11, goodness 😅 all for yourself?

Over half of my 11/11 orders have arrived, and the others have supposedly arrived in destination country (NL) so no complaints here.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> 18 watches since 11/11, goodness 😅 all for yourself?
> 
> Over half of my 11/11 orders have arrived, and the others have supposedly arrived in destination country (NL) so no complaints here.


Yes, all for me. I have a lot of watches, and keep buying more. It is a crazy addiction I guess. But I haven't bought any watches at all in December, at least so far


----------



## latexx (Nov 4, 2018)

latexx said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got this beautiful green Phylida AquaTerra today. Took over 6 weeks to get to Finland.
> 
> ...


So I thought to let you know how this case with the D.O.A. Phylida went.

I created a dispute for full amount with no return of goods and attached a video showing me first shaking and then hand winding the watch after which it still didn't work as proof.

Next day I got this from aliexpress:










So they wanted 30 secs of shaking etc. and offered full refund with return of goods.

I then provided them with a new video and some pics and also told them that I find the full refund with return of goods pretty lousy offer as it costs 45 euros to send the watch back to China making it even worse than the partial refund offered by the seller.

At this point I was pretty sure that I would have to settle for the partial refund but to my pleasant surprise I got the final solution today and it was full refund with no return so I think it went well and buyer protection worked as I think it should.

The sad thing is the dead Phylida but I'm still hoping I can get it running somehow. If they re-stock it I'll order another one.

As a consolidation price I did order myself a Sea-Gull Nomos homage for 73 euros with coupons and delivery from Belgium which I think was a pretty decent deal.

Will be interesting to see if they actually deliver it to Finland in 7 days like they advertise.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

fatbeagle said:


> Not Aliexpress,but Detroitmint has a quartz version of the Citizen one, that appeared in Once Upon In Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen this one, but not a big fan. I have the Parnis Daytona with the Seiko Meca-Q and it's great, I would like the same kind of watch and pricing...


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like your review and had ordered one a couple weeks ago. Two questions:
Have you ever been able to figure out the micro adjust on these clasps? Based on my gmt's I can't figure it out.
Also, have you ever changed the bezels on these? This would look great with a traditional diver bezel and insert/


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> I like your review and had ordered one a couple weeks ago. Two questions:
> Have you ever been able to figure out the micro adjust on these clasps? Based on my gmt's I can't figure it out.
> Also, have you ever changed the bezels on these? This would look great with a traditional diver bezel and insert/


The micro adjust is a bit awkward to do. It's on the inside of the clasp. You need a really think spring bar removal tool to get to it.

No, I've not tried changing the bezel on it. It any watch for that matter.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I have ordered a total of 18 watches on or since 11/11 (actually, 11 of them were on 11/11) and none of them have arrived yet. About half of them seem to be stuck in Liege in Belgium. I live in Prague in the Czech republic, and the EU central processing center in Belgium was supposed to speed up deliveries from AliExpress to EU countries. The original promise was that it should ensure delivery in 10 days. One of my watches has been stuck in Liege since 16th November.


It's a good thing the EU has that center. If this is the "fast" shipping, imagine how long the slow shipping would take.

And on the topic of delivery times, it just took 13 days for me to get a watch to Texas that was shipped from New Jersey.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> been getting a lot of requests for this review, so here we go!
> Enjoy!


I don't know that I am going to buy the watch, but your review was very well done. You have a new subscriber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> I don't know that I am going to buy the watch, but your review was very well done. You have a new subscriber.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you so much. I appreciate the subscription and the compliment.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

$25 for this bad boy. *****. I almost want to buy it because of how gauche it is.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

FatalException said:


> $25 for this bad boy. *****. I almost want to buy it because of how gauche it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's the find of the year.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

FatalException said:


> $25 for this bad boy. *****. I almost want to buy it because of how gauche it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How can it not be called "The King Arthur" ....


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

FatalException said:


> $25 for this bad boy. *****. I almost want to buy it because of how gauche it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's also the option of paying 285,000 Swiss Francs for the Roger Dubuis Excalibur that this is homaging...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, Phylida does sell that bracelet separately


THANK YOU Springy Watch! I snatched that up! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I stumbled upon a Nomos fake on Google images, and upon closer inspection it uses the same case/crown/movement as the Cadisen C1030 (Lambda). Could tell because the Cadisen case is quite distinct. 
Something to think about.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> THANK YOU Springy Watch! I snatched that up!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


This bracelet looks nice, how easily do you think it will fit on alternative divers?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Merkur watches has an interesting bundle deal going on.

buy any watch and you can get this WuXi first China watch homage for $40.










if you spend over $200 you can add this St1908 true moonphase chrono for $139 to your cart.












https://www.merkurwatch.com/



Once you put the watch you want in your shopping cart you will see the bundle option on the "View my cart" page.

If you always wanted a Merkur, now is the time - getting WuXi red star for $40 on top of it is a good deal. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFzSr_ajt5E/

Merkur ships with FedEx, so it probably arrives before x-mas.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Merkur has given me, far & away, the best service on Aliexpress. This Black Friday watch definitely has a 41 hour reserve. I don't have a timegrapher, but compared to my several quartz watches, there is no discernable difference over the course of 3 days.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> This bracelet looks nice, how easily do you think it will fit on alternative divers?


I'll let you know in a month or so, Ha-ha! Aliexpress to the USA is literally the "slow boat from China."

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> I'll let you know in a month or so, Ha-ha! Aliexpress to the USA is literally the "slow boat from China."
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Cool! These days we get ours by dogsled it seems.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Merkur watches has an interesting bundle deal going on.
> 
> buy any watch and you can get this WuXi first China watch homage for $40.
> 
> View attachment 15589108


Love the watch, dispised the hair pulling sadist band. Changed it with bund strap.


----------



## Chinese-watcher (Oct 8, 2020)

Can those coupons you can get for coins been applied in addition to regular AliX and seller coupons?

What possibilities are there to collect coins?
I have only collected some few points so far.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you guys have a recommendation for a chrono with a panda / evil panda dial?

I know about the seagull 1963 versions, but I'm looking for alternatives 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Oh that agonising wait for a package from China. It's only been a few days.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The first two of the eighteen watches I ordered in November have finally arrived. Nothing too exciting here, just two standard Pagani Design models. The DateJust homage has a slightly misaligned index at 12 o'clock, a crooked cyclops, and the blue isn't as deep as I expected, but overall a very nice watch. The rose gold chronograph looks stunning in real life (better than in the photo) but I was a bit confused to find it arrived covered in finger prints and had none of the usual plastic wrapping (not even the usual 'sapphire' sticker on the dial). Despite those minor complaints, so far I am happy with these purchases. Now the wait for the other sixteen to slowly get here.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

So happy with this one, I decided to give it some wrist time.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

spacecat said:


> 3.91US $ 7% OFF|10 Pcs Diameter Diameter=2mm Stainless Steel 16/18mm/20mm/21mm/22mm/24mm Spring Bars Pin For Diver Watch - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Woops I forgot to check for new messages after my request, and to thank you


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Your Pagani Dayto is fabulous !


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Damn I bought some watch straps they have automatic quick release springbars in there, I don't like those.... Now it's a pain to get them out, looked on youtube how to do it but it just won't work for me.

Edit: Oh actually got one out when I was thinking of giving up/


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Damn I bought some watch straps they have automatic quick release springbars in there, I don't like those.... Now it's a pain to get them out, looked on youtube how to do it but it just won't work for me.
> 
> Edit: Oh actually got one out when I was thinking of giving up/


You can do it I have faith bro!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

FatalException said:


> Oh that agonising wait for a package from China. It's only been a few days.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


I'm thinking of a new strategy, something like this. Every 10 days, order something from AliExpress. It could be a watch band or just a buckle for a strap or even pins.
But then don't look back, ignore tracking. And things we've forgotten about will magically appear at random, LOL.
I have my 1st bronze watch cleared customs, Post Office notified, BUT sitting in a crate in Los Angeles for two weeks now! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Poerger said:


> Do you guys have a recommendation for a chrono with a panda / evil panda dial?
> 
> I know about the seagull 1963 versions, but I'm looking for alternatives
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


Merkur Pierre Paulin Panda, ST2901


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> You can do it I have faith bro!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I cut myself one time, it's a pain.... I wish they never had put them in.... 
Sadly I have arthritis so it's a pain to get them out.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Not sure if I've missed it mentioned on here, but has anyone else had the email stating as of 31st December Aliexpress will be adding UK vat on sales?

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

rockhopper353 said:


> Not sure if I've missed it mentioned on here, but has anyone else had the email stating as of 31st December Aliexpress will be adding UK vat on sales?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


For the EU they post phoned it until July 2021, good for the Continental Europeans amongst us.

I don't know if the platform (alix) or the individual sellers have to collect the vat. If the later, be prepared that some stores will not ship to theses countries anymore.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> For the EU they post phoned it until July 2021, good for the Continental Europeans amongst us.
> 
> I don't know if the platform (alix) or the individual sellers have to collect the vat. If the later, be prepared that some stores will not ship to theses countries anymore.


I'm very curious to how this will go. I'm also curious if old orders that were ordered and shipped let's say on june 26 but arrive at July 12. Will fall under the old or new system. Anyway I think they will lower the VAT anyway like they always have done they want to earn, and they will find a way.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

This is the email I received it today.









Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

abdullahnr said:


> Merkur Pierre Paulin Panda, ST2901
> View attachment 15590821


A good looking watch. How is the quality?

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rockhopper353 said:


> This is the email I received it today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I've not received anything like this yet.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

finally got around to posting a video on the uncle seiko flat link bracelet on the Phylida.

Much better fit


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Classic, business are exempt but individual consumers get shafted. 

If no workaround is found (like EU warehouses) this could spell the end for AliExpress packages to the EU.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

The Lobinni micro rotor finally arrived


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Classic, business are exempt but individual consumers get shafted.
> 
> If no workaround is found (like EU warehouses) this could spell the end for AliExpress packages to the EU.


 EU warehouses means you have to pay VAT anyway, just not import tax. VAT is the tax you pay in every store, if you buy some block of cheese you have to pay VAT. For example, you have to pay EU vat if you order cheapest nato strap to an EU address, if you order from outside EU you get it without that tax. If you order within the EU you might get a different final price as VAT might vary from country to country. An other example Poljot watches Munich has different prices for me depending if i order to my German address (with VAT) or to my Thai address (no VAT).

Now it depends who collects the tax, if its the job of the seller it might be not worth the hassle for smaller sellers and they stopped shipping. if its collected by alix itself, there should be no problem, you just have to pay now VAT for everything you buy on ali.
Last year or two years ago there was some EU market regulation seller had to agree with, don't remember exact details, not all stores did and it resulted that their wares didn't get listed as available for shipping to EU.

I think our friends in Canada and Australia have to pay that VAT since a while, so the EU just follows regulations other countries have already in place. From small stores you probably still can buy VAT free, but all the big players collect it for your big government( for your good.)


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

spacecat said:


> EU warehouses means you have to pay VAT anyway, just not import tax. VAT is the tax you pay in every store, if you buy some block of cheese you have to pay VAT. For example, you have to pay EU vat if you order cheapest nato strap to an EU address, if you order from outside EU you get it without that tax. If you order within the EU you might get a different final price as VAT might vary from country to country. An other example Poljot watches Munich has different prices for me depending if i order to my German address (with VAT) or to my Thai address (no VAT).
> 
> Now it depends who collects the tax, if its the job of the seller it might be not worth the hassle for smaller sellers and they stopped shipping. if its collected by alix itself, there should be no problem, you just have to pay now VAT for everything you buy on ali.
> Last year or two years ago there was some EU market regulation seller had to agree with, don't remember exact details, not all stores did and it resulted that their wares didn't get listed as available for shipping to EU.
> ...


Australian here - GST (our version of VAT) is collected by AliX itself and added onto the final total when you check out. Ali then remits the GST they've collected to the Australian Tax Office, the same as ebay, Amazon etc. Technically all overseas sellers that ship to Australia are supposed to do it, but small sellers don't bother and the tax office isn't going to chase some small online shop that sells 2 things to Australia per year.

Interestingly, TaoBao and the related parcel shippers don't collect GST so that's nice.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Classic, business are exempt but individual consumers get shafted.
> 
> If no workaround is found (like EU warehouses) this could spell the end for AliExpress packages to the EU.


Yep, it will kill it for me. With VAT on prices, I might as well just order from ebay in the UK. Bugger!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

I know it's off topic, but I thought I'd ask here anyway...has anyone ever ordered a tailored suit from an AliEx seller? I just placed an order along with my measurements for a three piece suit. It was less than £60, so I'm not expecting Savile Row quality  Should be interesting!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

There's new tropic strap colors at Juelong: 








14.27US $ |High Quality Quick Release Watch Band Replacement Diving Waterproof Tropic Strap 20mm 22mm For Men Women|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I know it's off topic, but I thought I'd ask here anyway...has anyone ever ordered a tailored suit from an AliEx seller? I just placed an order along with my measurements for a three piece suit. It was less than £60, so I'm not expecting Savile Row quality  Should be interesting!


Would love to hear how that ends. It shouldn't end that bad, I'll like to subscribe on future updates on this topic. Please let me know.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Schaffelaer said:


> Just in from the 11/11. Man, I am over the moon with this one. Paid about a 100 for this and it is just perfect. I couldn't find a single flaw. The c3 just glooms at me all day in these dark December days and that makes me smile. A lot. I'm also very happy with the black dial, it's deep black with a very subtle sunburst. It makes the red second tip pop out really nice. This is my new everyday watch. Hell, I think I'm done for a long time now with new watches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Citizen design. Love it. Who can I give my money to?
Seriously, where is the best place to buy this and what price is fair?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Would love to hear how that ends. It shouldn't end that bad, I'll like to subscribe on future updates on this topic. Please let me know.


I will do  Here's the place I bought it from as a bit of an experiment...I ordered the grey one, mostly for Peaky Blinder and 1940's events next summer, assuming they happen 
Brown Men's Winter Groom Wear Wedding Dress Business Suit Party Suit Herringbone Tweed 3Pieces Peaky Blinders(Jacket+Pants+Vest)|Suits| - AliExpress

They have messaged me and asked for the following info in addition to what I gave them with the order. I'm hopeful.

_Your order is custom size, please provide the following size, thank you. Do not wear very thick clothes to measure,
1.neckline cm 
2.shoulder cm 
3. sleeves cm 
Armhole cm 
Cuff cm 
6.chest cm 
Belly cm 
Waist cm 
9.hip cm 
Cloth length cm (I think this is jacket length)
11.pants length cm 
12.thigh cm Height cm 
14.weight kg _


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I will do  Here's the place I bought it from as a bit of an experiment...I ordered the grey one, mostly for Peaky Blinder and 1940's events next summer, assuming they happen
> Brown Men's Winter Groom Wear Wedding Dress Business Suit Party Suit Herringbone Tweed 3Pieces Peaky Blinders(Jacket+Pants+Vest)|Suits| - AliExpress
> 
> They have messaged me and asked for the following info in addition to what I gave them with the order. I'm hopeful.
> ...


Holy damn you would be a real dandy if that suit looks anything as in the images. I'm really curious how this venture will end. You're probably treading ground none has stood on before. My curiosity is really peaked now. If your happy with the result I'll probably follow suit, pun intended.


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

Poerger said:


> A good looking watch. How is the quality?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


I advise you to check out the review by relativetime on youtube, the quality looks really good, I have a chrono from them in the mail.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

spacecat said:


> For the EU they post phoned it until July 2021, good for the Continental Europeans amongst us.
> 
> I don't know if the platform (alix) or the individual sellers have to collect the vat. If the later, be prepared that some stores will not ship to theses countries anymore.


I'm pretty certain the platform itself handles it, Aliexpress already charges California sales tax, and it has never affected my ability to make a purchase.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> EU warehouses means you have to pay VAT anyway, just not import tax. VAT is the tax you pay in every store, if you buy some block of cheese you have to pay VAT. For example, you have to pay EU vat if you order cheapest nato strap to an EU address, if you order from outside EU you get it without that tax. If you order within the EU you might get a different final price as VAT might vary from country to country. An other example Poljot watches Munich has different prices for me depending if i order to my German address (with VAT) or to my Thai address (no VAT).
> 
> Now it depends who collects the tax, if its the job of the seller it might be not worth the hassle for smaller sellers and they stopped shipping. if its collected by alix itself, there should be no problem, you just have to pay now VAT for everything you buy on ali.
> Last year or two years ago there was some EU market regulation seller had to agree with, don't remember exact details, not all stores did and it resulted that their wares didn't get listed as available for shipping to EU.
> ...


I was thinking of it more as a legally 'grey' loophole. If they can get products to an EU/UK warehouse without paying import taxes & fees, they could then ship from within EU/UK and potentially not add VAT because the sale was in China and import taxes are 'supposedly' already levied. I believe this is already happening with some products that have warehouses in Spain and whatnot?

I was talking to my MSc Finance professor about it. He thinks larger companies that import parts etc from China won't really be affected, but individuals buying from China will, unless perhaps they find a loophole like with warehouses. But warehouses can't be big enough to do this with all AliExpress products.



leastonh said:


> Yep, it will kill it for me. With VAT on prices, I might as well just order from ebay in the UK. Bugger!


Except if the AliExpress price goes up by, say 20%, so will eBay prices for these Chinese products. Ultimately, it will be more attractive to buy Western products like a used Tissot for £200 or a German watch for €400. ...which is kinda the goal of what is effectively a trade tariff.

Economically, tariffs boost local GDP, but only temporarily. In the long run all it does it hurt China and hurt individual consumers.

My prediction is that cheaper Ali products will just cost ~20% more, and some more expensive products with bigger brands might find warehouse loopholes to avoid tax altogether. If it does end up that every product costs 20% more PLUS Her Majesty's £8 collection fee...then AliExpress is done here.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I was thinking of it more as a legally 'grey' loophole. If they can get products to an EU/UK warehouse without paying import taxes & fees, they could then ship from within EU/UK and potentially not add VAT because the sale was in China and import taxes are 'supposedly' already levied. I believe this is already happening with some products that have warehouses in Spain and whatnot?
> 
> I was talking to my MSc Finance professor about it. He thinks larger companies that import parts etc from China won't really be affected, but individuals buying from China will, unless perhaps they find a loophole like with warehouses. But warehouses can't be big enough to do this with all AliExpress products.
> 
> ...


I think it maybe the way it ends up going, 20 percent extra will be a killer for a lot of purchases I make. Definitely a directive gone out as I've now just received another email from wish stating exactly the same.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Except if the AliExpress price goes up by, say 20%, so will eBay prices for these Chinese products. Ultimately, it will be more attractive to buy Western products like a used Tissot for £200 or a German watch for €400. ...which is kinda the goal of what is effectively a trade tariff.


That's true until someone comes up with a loophole or way around it, as you mention below. There's a lot of money at stake for the Chinese sellers and for the consumers at this end, so I'd imagine they'll be looking for ways around it. I already factor a possible 20% more into what I spend on watches from anywhere outside the UK because of the disaster that is brexit, so that won't necessarily make it unaffordable. It just means guaranteeing that extra cost going forward will make me more discerning about what I buy.



john_marston said:


> My prediction is that cheaper Ali products will just cost ~20% more, and some more expensive products with bigger brands might find warehouse loopholes to avoid tax altogether. If it does end up that every product costs 20% more PLUS Her Majesty's £8 collection fee...then AliExpress is done here.


Yep, the 20% may not be too bad for _some_ products. However, a collection fee like that every time I spend £2-£6 on an AliEx item (which is the avg cost of vast majority of what I buy) means I'll stop using them.


----------



## baffledexpert (Aug 29, 2013)

javak810i said:


> The Lobinni micro rotor finally arrived


I'm sorry, the _what? _

That looks amazing! Details! Link! Review! Please and thanks!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> There's new tropic strap colors at Juelong:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones in your link have the double strap keeper instead of the singular one they normally sell. I've seen other sellers with the double, but I find them a bit fiddly and a pain to be honest. I have a a bunch of these FKM straps from Juelong and they're fantastic. The single keeper is definitely adequate.

I would like them to design a tropic strap for thicker divers that have beefier lugs and ones that accept Seiko style Fatbars. I'm not going to use the incorrect spring bars tips on my Seikos.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

A question about Juelong:
Asked about combined shipping and was told that Aliexpress would refund in 7-15 days the excess shipping.
Is this true?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> A question about Juelong:
> Asked about combined shipping and was told that Aliexpress would refund in 7-15 days the excess shipping.
> Is this true?


I've 3 straps in my last order and messaged about combining shipping prior to my order. After adding to my cart they adjusted the price.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Techme said:


> The ones in your link have the double strap keeper instead of the singular one they normally sell. I've seen other sellers with the double, but I find them a bit fiddly and a pain to be honest. I have a a bunch of these FKM straps from Juelong and they're fantastic. The single keeper is definitely adequate.
> 
> I would like them to design a tropic strap for thicker divers that have beefier lugs and ones that accept Seiko style Fatbars. I'm not going to use the incorrect spring bars tips on my Seikos.


i have 2 questions:

FKM stands for?
cant you ease the pain by simply cut one of the 2 keepers off?

thank you in advance


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1639 ~14$


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very vintage stylethis skmei


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

frogles said:


> i have 2 questions:
> 
> FKM stands for?
> cant you ease the pain by simply cut one of the 2 keepers off?
> ...


FKM aka fluorine, fluorinerubber, fluoroelastomer, FPM, viton.
The material is awesome for straps. It's light, very pliable and doesn't attract dust like silicone. There are many strap websites charging big coin for them (between $30 - $50), but the ones on Aliexpress are cheap and 'look' for the most part the same.

Yeah, I could remove a keeper, but the double keepers are the same as one single keeper. The width and the friction against my skin keeps the single firmly in place.

US $9.87 21% OFF|Premium Grade Tropic Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm For s eiko SRP777J1 New Watch Band Diving Waterproof Bracelet Black Color|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Merkur is having a sale that is ending in 20 hrs


https://www.merkurwatch.com/


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

nello said:


> Nice Citizen design. Love it. Who can I give my money to?
> Seriously, where is the best place to buy this and what price is fair?


I bought it at a place called the Heimdallr store or something. Recently there was a post here that claimed they are not official sellers. But ok,I had no issues with them. I paid around a hundred EUR in the sale.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The limited edition Phylida Rose Gold No-Time-to-Die watch is back in stock. Originally, they only made ten of them, and they sold out in a day. It seems like they have now made another small batch, and there are five still in stock.

From the photos it looks gorgeous. I bought one of the first batch of ten on 11/11. Unfortunately, it still hasn't arrived (in fact, there is no trace of it in the tracking system), so can't tell you if real life matches Phylida's photos.









105.0US $ 40% OFF|100M Rose Gold Two Tone Limited Edition Miyota Automatic Watch DIVER300M 007 NO TIME TO DIE Style Sapphire Crystal Waterproof|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> The limited edition Phylida Rose Gold No-Time-to-Die watch is back in stock. Originally, they only made ten of them, and they sold out in a day. It seems like they have now made another small batch, and there are five still in stock.
> 
> From the photos it looks gorgeous. I bought one of the first batch of ten on 11/11. Unfortunately, it still hasn't arrived (in fact, there is no trace of it in the tracking system), so can't tell you if real life matches Phylida's photos.
> 
> ...


Amazing homage !


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Schaffelaer said:


> I bought it at a place called the Heimdallr store or something. Recently there was a post here that claimed they are not official sellers. But ok,I had no issues with them. I paid around a hundred EUR in the sale.
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply.

I looked at their ratings.80%. Seems crappy.

Anyone have a better experience with Iwatch. They have 100% supposedly


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

nello said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I looked at their ratings.80%. Seems crappy.
> 
> Anyone have a better experience with Iwatch. They have 100% supposedly


80? That's way too low. The store I ordered is 98+%, so probably another.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

javak810i said:


> The Lobinni micro rotor finally arrived
> View attachment 15591134
> 
> View attachment 15591135


Absolutely beautiful watch w/that micro-rotor! Congratulations and please report back with a review. I am particularly keen to hear how the Hangzhou 5000A is working out for you. I have to give that watch some serious consideration! I know Lobinni has gotten a bit of a rap on this thread in the past but I've always had good luck w/Lobinni and definitely find many of them a cut above. Overall, I am a fan of Lobinni and now w/the introduction of the micro-rotor, they are becoming pretty innovative/cutting edge amongst the Chinese affordables.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

nello said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I looked at their ratings.80%. Seems crappy.
> 
> Anyone have a better experience with Iwatch. They have 100% supposedly


Do you mean that iWatchMen store? It is true that they have a 100% rating, but that is because it is a very new store (less than two months old) and only has 9 ratings so far.

I ordered a watch from them last month, and they have not shipped it yet, and several times they have sent me messages asking if I want various other watches instead. Each time I say "No thank you, I want the watch I ordered, and will wait for it". Then a few days later the iWatchMen store offer me yet another watch instead


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Here is a Lobinni w/a ST-1812 (ETA 2892 clone) that I picked up a short time ago. It is an ultra thin and performs flawlessly----this watch especially made me a fan. While they cost a bit more than many of the other Chinese affordables, they offer a variety of different calibers unlike those who fixate on NH35's (nothing wrong with them, only that they are pretty vanilla).


----------



## RetroEffect (Aug 4, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> The limited edition Phylida Rose Gold No-Time-to-Die watch is back in stock. Originally, they only made ten of them, and they sold out in a day. It seems like they have now made another small batch, and there are five still in stock.
> 
> From the photos it looks gorgeous. I bought one of the first batch of ten on 11/11. Unfortunately, it still hasn't arrived (in fact, there is no trace of it in the tracking system), so can't tell you if real life matches Phylida's photos.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this - I couldn't resist! Looking forward to it. Please post when you get yours!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

To take Lobinni's innovative use of motors further, here is a Liaoning Peacock that shows up in some of their/Lobinni's products. This SL-3000 is a high beat movement (just like the ST-1812). Interestingly, the Liaoning is usually found in more upscale Chinese watch brands so it is great to find motors like these in the affordable segment i.e. Lobinni.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you mean that iWatchMen store? It is true that they have a 100% rating, but that is because it is a very new store (less than two months old) and only has 9 ratings so far.
> 
> I ordered a watch from them last month, and they have not shipped it yet, and several times they have sent me messages asking if I want various other watches instead. Each time I say "No thank you, I want the watch I ordered, and will wait for it". Then a few days later the iWatchMen store offer me yet another watch instead


Good to know. Thank you. 
My AliExpress kung fu is weak.


----------



## savant (Aug 11, 2013)

spacecat said:


> Saw this Chairman watch on Thai Lazada. 1150 thai baht are around $ 35.


Do you know of any sources for watches with Thai numerals?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

The Heimdallr store is pretty fresh on ali too. their 80% rating results from someone got very bitter because their red monster was out of stock and gave them only one star.






Heimdallr Watch Store - Small Orders Online Store on Aliexpress.com


Manufacturers, Suppliers, Exporters, Importers, Products, Trade Leads, Supplier, Manufacturer, Exporter, Importer




www.aliexpress.com





In a German forum i saw post about the heimdallr from alis november sales arriving. people were happy, they came also with warranty cards, that were not just blank but had handwritten dates on it.
I think you can trust these alistores that you will get quality Heimdallr from them, you can ignore that they are on a black list of a website that claims to be official.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

savant said:


> Do you know of any sources for watches with Thai numerals?


Why did I read this as, watches with Thai "noodles" LOL. Probably because I love Thai food and haven't had any since the pandemic! 😭


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

savant said:


> Do you know of any sources for watches with Thai numerals?


If you are in Thailand - Lazada. or facebook marketplace. there i saw some Seiko 5 with dials that have thai numbers, that might be a franken mods with an aftermarket dial.

You could check ร้านนาฬิกา จำหน่ายนาฬิกาของแท้มีใบรับประกัน นาฬิกาseiko Seiko casio จีช็อค g shock ไซโก้ อัลบา alba edwin Casio CasioEdifice CasioSheen Casioสีทอง trusted Seiko dealer if they can source something like that for you. or contact them over Line app LINE Add Friend


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Checked these straps on my mobile and there's indeed an automatic combined shipping, my mistake.



Techme said:


> I've 3 straps in my last order and messaged about combining shipping prior to my order. After adding to my cart they adjusted the price.


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Hey all. 

Looking to build an explorer homage using an NH35 and 28.5mm Seiko dial. I know it’s vanilla, that’s kinda the point on this one. 

Outside of the Bliger 39mm I’ve seen on eBay, are there any other explorer-type cases in 38-39mm for the NH35 that use a 28.5mm dial that I should consider? I’m not interested in anything larger or smaller, which I think limits things considerably.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Looking to build an explorer homage using an NH35 and 28.5mm Seiko dial. I know it's vanilla, that's kinda the point on this one.
> 
> Outside of the Bliger 39mm I've seen on eBay, are there any other explorer-type cases in 38-39mm for the NH35 that use a 28.5mm dial that I should consider? I'm not interested in anything larger or smaller, which I think limits things considerably.


Ajuicet has one:









PSI391 – Polished Silver 3 o’clock Case + Installed Double Domed Cryst


Have a cheap crystal press or just hate installing crystals? I got you! This is a Polished case with the Double Domed Crystal Installed. The crystal was designed specifically for this case. Get them for this price while they last! Case: This is a 3 o'clock case various Seiko movements...




ajuicet.com





Lucius Atelier has one too but haven't bought one because of 22mm lug width. Feel like it needs 20mm, but I could be wrong.









Explorer Watch Case - 39mm


Shop 39mm Explorer Watch Case for SEIKO movements, dials and hands • NH36 • SEIKO Watch Dial Mod Part • Swiss Quality • FREE Worldwide Shipping




luciusatelier.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I know it's off topic, but I thought I'd ask here anyway...has anyone ever ordered a tailored suit from an AliEx seller? I just placed an order along with my measurements for a three piece suit. It was less than £60, so I'm not expecting Savile Row quality  Should be interesting!


Interesting! In 2008 I visited China and you could get a tailored suit in 1 day!!! You chose the fabric and the cost for the most expensive fabrics was then around 100 euros. 
A colleague bought one and it was great but I remember they had to change something when he got it so it took 2 days.
I guess it's all a matter of the measurements and you body type.
Judging though from the increase in prices for other items in China I wouldn't be expecting top notch fabric at that price.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## RotorRonin (Oct 3, 2014)

Rabirnie said:


> Ajuicet has one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... I looked at the Ajuicet one and am considering! It's substantially more all in, but might be an improvement over the Bliger.

I also didn't like the 22mm lugs on the Lucious Atelier one, or the lack of oyster bracelet.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

RotorRonin said:


> Hey all.
> 
> Looking to build an explorer homage using an NH35 and 28.5mm Seiko dial. I know it's vanilla, that's kinda the point on this one.
> 
> Outside of the Bliger 39mm I've seen on eBay, are there any other explorer-type cases in 38-39mm for the NH35 that use a 28.5mm dial that I should consider? I'm not interested in anything larger or smaller, which I think limits things considerably.


This guy on eBay sells good few options









36MM STEEL EXPLORER WATCH CASE WITH DRILLED THROUGH LUG FIT ETA 2824 OR NH35/36 | eBay


<> The holes on the watch case lugs are drilled through for setting the shoulderless spring bars to connect the watch band. Maybe it is a little ight, but it can work. <> The sapphire crystal has been pressed with the smooth bezel on the watch case.



www.ebay.co.uk





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Not exactly watches but I just had to share this:


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

frogles said:


> i have 2 questions:
> 
> FKM stands for?
> cant you ease the pain by simply cut one of the 2 keepers off?
> ...


No need to cut you can just take it off.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

javak810i said:


> The Lobinni micro rotor finally arrived
> View attachment 15591134
> 
> View attachment 15591135


Looks like the corrected the butchered German on the back. On your watch it seems to be DREIßIG (30) RUBINE instead of the DREIBRG (30) RUBINE shown in the product photo provided by the seller.

What about the line of text that says REGULIERTIN-FUNF(5)LAGEN . If yours says REGULIERT IN-FÜNF(5)LAGEN they have done all in correct German.
Still odd to repeat the numerals in brackets, as Dreißig means Thirty(30) and Fünf - five(5).


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Not exactly watches but I just had to share this:
> 
> View attachment 15592912


They are probably out of stock, but instead of flagging it "temporary out of stock" they increased the shipping cost to a point nobody will buy it. If they delist it, it could cost them their pole position in the search result if someone looking for stuff like this. That would be my guess, or they really don't like the Dutch for some reasons.

btw. what is that rookie number in your shopping cart? mine is always filled to the brim and i have to buy from time to time or remove items as the shopping cart cannot hold more than 99 items.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> They are probably out of stock, but instead of flagging it "temporary out of stock" they increased the shipping cost to a point nobody will buy it. If they delist it, it could cost them their pole position in the search result if someone looking for stuff like this. That would be my guess, or they really don't like the Dutch for some reasons.
> 
> btw. what is that rookie number in your shopping cart? mine is always filled to the brim and i have to buy from time to time or remove items as the shopping cart cannot hold more than 99 items.


Interesting that actually makes sense!

Well it used to be more, but since I sign up for freebies I want to see them. I won't notice freebies with high numbers. Not that I'm convinced that I will win any freebies, but well nothing ventured nothing gained.

Also as of late I think I'm not looking for much new stuff.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Looks like the corrected the butchered German on the back. On your watch it seems to be DREIßIG (30) RUBINE instead of the DREIBRG (30) RUBINE shown in the product photo provided by the seller.
> 
> What about the line of text that says REGULIERTIN-FUNF(5)LAGEN . If yours says REGULIERT IN-FÜNF(5)LAGEN they have done all in correct German.
> Still odd to repeat the numerals in brackets, as Dreißig means Thirty(30) and Fünf - five(5).
> ...


It is somewhat corrected but it still says REGULIERTIN FÜNF (5) LAGEN... so close


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Interesting that actually makes sense!
> 
> Well it used to be more, but since I sign up for freebies I want to see them. I won't notice freebies with high numbers. Not that I'm convinced that I will win any freebies, but well nothing ventured nothing gained.
> 
> Also as of late I think I'm not looking for much new stuff.


 You will have a (higher) chance of winning freebies if you write lot of reviews and others rate your reviews as useful.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Thanks @Desk-bound


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Szechuan said:


> No need to cut you can just take it off.


then where is the pain?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

frogles said:


> then where is the pain?


I don't know but here I'll show you, here the keepers are off: 








Here I put 1 keeper back on, and also I show you the single keeper one that is a lot thinner. However I actually like these thicker tropic straps.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks @Desk-bound
> View attachment 15593129
> View attachment 15593130


Looks like football team colours. VVV-Venlo?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Looks like football team colours. VVV-Venlo?


Haha I actually live in that province. I live close to Aachen.

But of course: 



Aha you know what it is, black and yellow, black and yellow.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Not exactly watches but I just had to share this:
> 
> View attachment 15592912


Interesting transportation fee.

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mauhip (Dec 11, 2020)

My first AliExpress purchase 









Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> I don't know but here I'll show you, here the keepers are off:
> View attachment 15593238
> 
> Here I put 1 keeper back on, and also I show you the single keeper one that is a lot thinner. However I actually like these thicker tropic straps.
> View attachment 15593241


Good observation. If only they could release one that is beefier at the lugs.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Did someone say freebees? What kind of freebees are we talking here


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This pandemic has to end soon. I realized that I bought eight watches starting with the 11:11 sale. Six from AliExpress (half Pagani level and half San Martin level), plus one off Ebay & another World of Watches.
Is it just me or does everyone order a replacement strap with each watch, something very different from stock? 
Oh, don't forget the replacement buckle for the new strap that didn't come with PVD or polished or brushed hardware!
This madness has to end! Well, the good news is that tracking is showing one watch at my regional Postal distribution center. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Not exactly watches but I just had to share this:
> 
> View attachment 15592912


Ok, I must be old. I have no idea why anyone would want a lamp to be smart. It's a lamp.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

My AliX 1111 came a while back. Quality is just okay and accuracy is a bit off on the timegrapher but accurate in real use. The dial pattern is not as nice as presented on stock photo. Now I need a Roman with real guilloche -- CNC guilloche will do for me.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Sale is almost over and I ordered a black rubber waffle, an olive khaki chevron type and a black perlon from Juelong.
Funny how coupons stack, added the perlon and it was 2cts cheaper to buy 3 straps than only the other two.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Is there a dedicated AliEx strap/bracelet thread?

I'm looking for a rubber or silicone strap for my Mako, 22mm. My current strap is to thick at the ends and the buckle doesn't sit right.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Is there a dedicated AliEx strap/bracelet thread?
> 
> I'm looking for a rubber or silicone strap for my Mako, 22mm. My current strap is to thick at the ends and the buckle doesn't sit right.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Sure is!









Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets)


which ones do you recommend ? and I guess I should buy Fluoro Rubber ? I have several fluoro rubber straps from Aliexpress. Love them. Very soft and comfortable. The rubber composition is similar to Bonetto Cinturini. No vanilla scent. I seem to be the only one that likes the scent. They...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Sale is almost over and I ordered a black rubber waffle, an olive khaki chevron type and a black perlon from Juelong.
> Funny how coupons stack, added the perlon and it was 2cts cheaper to buy 3 straps than only the other two.


Are the waffle straps from Juelong FKM? I have a couple of older San Martin waffle straps from a year or two ago and they're not silicone, but they are quite stiff. I know some of the ads say they're 'fluorine', but it is Aliexpress...


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

ronkatct said:


> My AliX 1111 came a while back. Quality is just okay and accuracy is a bit off on the timegrapher but accurate in real use. The dial pattern is not as nice as presented on stock photo. Now I need a Roman with real guilloche -- CNC guilloche will do for me.
> View attachment 15593608


"Chronograph Automatic?" Where's the chronograph?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

frogles said:


> Starking quartz, white dial 10.3USD delivered
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just in
first impressions:

very well packed
i like the watch head, keeper
bracelet had to go
some sharp edges at the lugs
case back says sapphire (sapphire what?), doubt it, dont have/buy diamond tester
case back also says BM0942 (not 0972, so guess what)


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> This pandemic has to end soon. I realized that I bought eight watches starting with the 11:11 sale. Six from AliExpress (half Pagani level and half San Martin level), plus one off Ebay & another World of Watches.
> Is it just me or does everyone order a replacement strap with each watch, something very different from stock?
> Oh, don't forget the replacement buckle for the new strap that didn't come with PVD or polished or brushed hardware!
> This madness has to end! Well, the good news is that tracking is showing one watch at my regional Postal distribution center.
> ...


I'm unemployed since march because of the pandemic, and I have way too much time to look at watches. I've bought several ones, from Ali, and from second hand websites. Lots of straps too. Everyday is a new fight against myself to resist the temptation of buying new watches.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mauhip said:


> My first AliExpress purchase
> View attachment 15593346
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


Flee while you still can ! This is a dangerous land you're coming into. I remember my first watch bought on Ali. A white chronograph from Minifocus, for about 12€. I was impressed. I've worn it for 2 or 3 weeks in a row. Then, the silver coating started to blacken. So I bought another better watch. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one.....


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I'm unemployed since march because of the pandemic, and I have way too much time to look at watches. I've bought several ones, from Ali, and from second hand websites. Lots of straps too. Everyday is a new fight against myself to resist the temptation of buying new watches.


Hahaha. Similar story here: I caught Covid-19 in March in New York, but didn't have any symptoms until I was back in Europe two weeks later. Then it hit me hard, to the point where I collapsed, unable to breath, and was rushed to hospital by ambulance. There, I was put on the covid-19 ward (the "red zone" where all the medical staff basically worse space suits and I was in isolation). Unfortunately, covid caused pneumonia and a pulmonary embolism, and for at least a couple of days I really did think I was going to die. It was a pretty frightening time, but due to the wonders of medicine, I slowly improved, and after a while was able to go back home to recover. Unfortunately, it caused some heart damage, and I am still under the care of a cardiologist, and am pretty much stuck as home most of the time. Yet, I am still alive, so feeling very upbeat about it all now that I look back on it.

All of this gave me plenty of free time, and also meant I was starting to get bored and annoy my girlfriend. To overcome the boredom and to cheer myself up a bit, I decided to buy just one watch. And that lead me down the rabbit hole of discovering "homage watches", "aliexpress", and all the watch review youtube channels. Within a month, my girlfriend was complaining that rather than being bored, I was now addicted. She is right


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Hahaha. Similar story here: I caught Covid-19 in March in New York, but didn't have any symptoms until I was back in Europe two weeks later. Then it hit me hard, to the point where I collapsed, unable to breath, and was rushed to hospital by ambulance. There, I was put on the covid-19 ward (the "red zone" where all the medical staff basically worse space suits and I was in isolation). Unfortunately, covid caused pneumonia and a pulmonary embolism, and for at least a couple of days I really did think I was going to die. It was a pretty frightening time, but due to the wonders of medicine, I slowly improved, and after a while was able to go back home to recover. Unfortunately, it caused some heart damage, and I am still under the care of a cardiologist, and am pretty much stuck as home most of the time. Yet, I am still alive, so feeling very upbeat about it all now that I look back on it.
> 
> All of this gave me plenty of free time, and also meant I was starting to get bored and annoy my girlfriend. To overcome the boredom and to cheer myself up a bit, I decided to buy just one watch. And that lead me down the rabbit hole of discovering "homage watches", "aliexpress", and all the watch review youtube channels. Within a month, my girlfriend was complaining that rather than being bored, I was now addicted. She is right


Damn that's a heavy story! Your probably not even that old yet? The red zone does not sound nice, and I would like to say thank God you got over it quite good, but it seems there're complications and damages. What are your prospects? Will your body mend and fix? Having been close to death, or well really being confronted it can give some trauma psychological as well. How do you cope after all this? Everything okay?

I can understand the free time, and also how it spiraled from one watch into the many you did order. Stay well friend and take care of yourself! I myself stay cooped up inside and am also bored a lot. Sadly I have immune deficiencies so better stay inside. At least I have enough watches when the covid-19 vaccine would give me 8 arms and mutate me,


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ok, I ordered two things on 11.11, the Cronos was sent to me by Fedex, this is the Boderry watch store tracking, I have NEVER seen anything like this. Guess I will have to wait and dispute when it doesn't get here after the time limits have expired. Boderry says have patience.


2020-12-11 09:35









Delivering
Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-12-11 04:24

Dispatched from Office of Exchange
2020-12-11 04:24

Returned
2020-12-11 01:57

Returned
2020-12-01 04:59

Handed over to Forwarding Agent for Transit
2020-12-01 03:00

Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-12-01 02:03

Dispatched from Office of Exchange
2020-12-01 02:02

Returned
2020-12-01 01:39

Returned
2020-11-29 04:29

Handed over to Forwarding Agent for Transit
2020-11-29 03:03

Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-28 11:04

Dispatched from Office of Exchange
2020-11-28 11:04

Returned
2020-11-28 10:30

Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-28 09:53

Returned
2020-11-25 04:34

Handed over to Forwarding Agent for Transit
2020-11-25 03:08

Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-24 15:00

Dispatched from Office of Exchange
2020-11-24 15:00

Returned
2020-11-24 14:23

Returned
2020-11-17 04:35

Handed over to Forwarding Agent for Transit
2020-11-17 03:05

Departure from Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-17 02:20

Dispatched from Office of Exchange
2020-11-16 22:26

Arrival at Regional Sorting Center
2020-11-16 21:35

Depature from Local Sorting Center
2020-11-16 21:07


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> Are the waffle straps from Juelong FKM? I have a couple of older San Martin waffle straps from a year or two ago and they're not silicone, but they are quite still. I know some of the ads say they're 'fluorine', but it is Aliexpress...


Juelong states the one I ordered is fkm but I'll review it when it comes.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Finally got that 40mm 6498 manual. Measured, it's actually 41mm at the case and 40.5mm at the bezel, but still remarkably small and thin for this caliber. I like the shiny painted numerals and almost glass-like blue hands.









Wysłane z mojego SM-G950F przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

konax said:


> Finally got that 40mm 6498 manual. Measured, it's actually 41mm at the case and 40.5mm at the bezel, but still remarkably small and thin for this caliber. I like the shiny painted numerals and almost glass-like blue hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks beautiful. Is this the "Geervo" or some other brand?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

konax said:


> Finally got that 40mm 6498 manual. Measured, it's actually 41mm at the case and 40.5mm at the bezel, but still remarkably small and thin for this caliber. I like the shiny painted numerals and almost glass-like blue hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Is there a version with a logo on it?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> That looks beautiful. Is this the "Geervo" or some other brand?


 Yes, that's the Geervo.



tcl said:


> Nice. Is there a version with a logo on it?


 I don't know, I bought it for modding so no text or logos was a plus.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Flee while you still can ! This is a dangerous land you're coming into. I remember my first watch bought on Ali. A white chronograph from Minifocus, for about 12€. I was impressed. I've worn it for 2 or 3 weeks in a row. Then, the silver coating started to blacken. So I bought another better watch. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one. And another one.....


Why stop now since the Merkur Shark Master racing rally is available? Take your pick----yellow or red-----I personally like the yellow!









NEW MERKUR SHARK MASTER Sapphire Vintage Racing Rally Yellow Red Bezel Sport Japan NH35 Automatic Diver‘s Men’s Luxury 44MM Watch


NEW MERKUR SHARK MASTER Sapphire Vintage Racing Rally Yellow Red Bezel Sport Japan NH35 Automatic Diver‘s Men’s Luxury 44MM Watch



www.merkurwatch.com


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking forward to see an Homage for this watch. Hope some brands launch their homages.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Heimdallr


john_marston said:


> Did someone say freebees? What kind of freebees are we talking here


Oh in aliexpress app you can apply for free stuff. You have to then review said free stuff that you won. You win them for like 1 cent. They appear in your shopping basket, but a lot of people are trying and I have only won one thing up til now.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> Juelong states the one I ordered is fkm but I'll review it when it comes.


thanks a lot for clarifying this
fluor intolerance here
i contacted them, insta response
these are the propreties of the new ones:
1. No dust absorption
2. Feel different
3. Quick release spring bar
4. 2 keepers
5. The height of the material

They have here 
US $9.99 20% OFF|Premium Grade Tropic Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm For s eiko SRP777J1 New Watch Band Diving Waterproof Bracelet Black Color|Watchbands| - AliExpress
2 greens shades
if you click on the lighter one, you can see "Band color: Green new", new means FKM


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> Are the waffle straps from Juelong FKM? I have a couple of older San Martin waffle straps from a year or two ago and they're not silicone, but they are quite still. I know some of the ads say they're 'fluorine', but it is Aliexpress...


Oops I'm fast asleep I actually got those:


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Just a remark, I bought the waffle, not a tropic.



frogles said:


> thanks a lot for clarifying this
> fluor intolerance here
> i contacted them, insta response
> these are the propreties of the new ones:
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Those look great!
I specially like the tan one, which is a nice alternative to this one found on the new Seiko Arnie:












Szechuan said:


> Oops I'm fast asleep I actually got those:


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

cuica said:


> Those look great!
> I specially like the tan one, which is a nice alternative to this one found on the new Seiko Arnie:


Sorry to say that is just black, but I think the lighting here distorted it


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

So you-all say you want original designs from san martin....well here you go! 









1071.2US $ 20% OFF|San Martin Men Watch Damascus Steel Luxury Limited Collector's Edition Skull Sw200 Automatic Mechanical See-through Case Back - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Anyone got any news on the San Martin black bay 58 homage?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> So you-all say you want original designs from san martin....well here you go!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wtf ? £800. And has ETA2824 engraved on the case but description says SW200, that's awkward. 
would be very curious to see a review. Fun to watch and 'enjoy the watch from afar' as they say. But not a chance I'd buy that.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Wtf  £800. And has ETA2824 engraved on the case but description says SW200, that's awkward.
> would be very curious to see a review. Fun to watch and 'enjoy the watch from afar' as they say. But not a chance I'd buy that.


It's definitely interesting. Damascus steel as well. I'd review that, I'll see if they'll loan one out to me 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Imagine let's say Hublot/RM/Dubuis dropping this skull thingy and boom, $19 999. Yet the watch blogs would explode in praising them for innovative use of materials, bold design, "thinking outside the box" etc. Respect to San Martin here for actually doing something on their own and investing money into a watch that very few would even consider.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> Just a remark, I bought the waffle, not a tropic.


yes, thank you
but if you go here
US $8.99 30% OFF|Waterproof Waffle Silicone Strap 20mm 22mm For Seiko Samsung Huawei Watch Sport Men's Diving Replace Rubber Watchband Black Blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress
then you can see black and black new as well, so must be valid for your waffle as well


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Oops I'm fast asleep I actually got those:
> View attachment 15594615
> View attachment 15594617


How does it feel compared to the older hard rubber? Is it as soft and pliable as the FKM tropic straps?


----------



## thulahn (Sep 7, 2019)

konax said:


> Imagine let's say Hublot/RM/Dubuis dropping this skull thingy and boom, $19 999. Yet the watch blogs would explode in praising them for innovative use of materials, bold design, "thinking outside the box" etc. Respect to San Martin here for actually doing something on their own and investing money into a watch that very few would even consider.


I really like this design. I hang out in a watch chat rooms and I often talk about how it's just a matter of time before these Chinese "homage" brands become reputable.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I checked, the waffle only as 1 reference per color:

R$42.98 50% de desconto|Qualidade flúor waffle borracha pulseira de relógio 20mm 22mm novo esporte pulseira preto verde com liberação rápida barra mola|Pulseira do relógio| - AliExpress



frogles said:


> yes, thank you
> but if you go here
> US $8.99 30% OFF|Waterproof Waffle Silicone Strap 20mm 22mm For Seiko Samsung Huawei Watch Sport Men's Diving Replace Rubber Watchband Black Blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> then you can see black and black new as well, so must be valid for your waffle as well


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

konax said:


> Finally got that 40mm 6498 manual. Measured, it's actually 41mm at the case and 40.5mm at the bezel, but still remarkably small and thin for this caliber. I like the shiny painted numerals and almost glass-like blue hands.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Any comments on the overall quality - comparable to Cronos or San Martin? And is the crystal flat or slightly curved?

I've been trying to decide between this Geervo or a Tisell.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Nice. Any comments on the overall quality - comparable to Cronos or San Martin? And is the crystal flat or slightly curved?
> 
> I've been trying to decide between this Geervo or a Tisell.


I don't have any similar watches to compare, unfortunately, but I can't see any major flaws on the case or dial. Turning the crown requires a lot of force, more than my other asian 6497s, therefore it can be tricky to get the feel when you have to stop the winding, you just have to take it slow. Also, the strap is garbage, but that was expected. The crystal is curved and has a blue AR.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> "Chronograph Automatic?" Where's the chronograph?


I did not say it was a chronograph. I was not interested in a chronograph.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

ronkatct said:


> I did not say it was a chronograph. I was not interested in a chronograph.


It says it on the bottom of the dial, man.


----------



## thulahn (Sep 7, 2019)

konax said:


> Imagine let's say Hublot/RM/Dubuis dropping this skull thingy and boom, $19 999. Yet the watch blogs would explode in praising them for innovative use of materials, bold design, "thinking outside the box" etc. Respect to San Martin here for actually doing something on their own and investing money into a watch that very few would even consider.





Sinn Uhren: Modell 1800 DAMASZENER



Found out that sinn uses it. Zelos as well,

And also GoS Watches - Handmade in Sweden

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

mauhip said:


> My first AliExpress purchase
> View attachment 15593346
> 
> 
> Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


As much as autos are usually discussed on WUS rather than quarts, and I'm not really into that kind of watches, I have to say Hanna Martin are such great value for money.

After I got my girlfriend a waaaay overpriced silver Daniel Wellington for her birthday she wanted also a rose gold one and we found a Hanna Martin, to be honest it's literally the same as a DW.

I think I read somewhere that the factory is the same that makes Steeldive which I own two of and they're my favourite watches.

Makes you wonder how much of a markup they put on those DW. Ridiculous.

If that's your first purchase, welcome to the rabbit hole


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Double post


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

yeah it's the Qiin factory on Alibaba. Makes Steeldive and that Hanna Martin and a few other brands.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

konax said:


> Imagine let's say Hublot/RM/Dubuis dropping this skull thingy and boom, $19 999. Yet the watch blogs would explode in praising them for innovative use of materials, bold design, "thinking outside the box" etc. Respect to San Martin here for actually doing something on their own and investing money into a watch that very few would even consider.


Actually I think this is what fashion is nowadays. I mean if you look at what comes up at the catwalk now, the stranger the better. The new San Martin design fits perfectly with the new views on fashion etc.



Techme said:


> How does it feel compared to the older hard rubber? Is it as soft and pliable as the FKM tropic straps?


I got them here: US $9.99 30% OFF|Waterproof Fluoro Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm Stainless Steel Silver Buckle Bracelet Quick Release Bar Watchband For New Waffle|Watchbands| - AliExpress

It feels softer than the rubber Heimdallr strap that came on my tuna. The tropic straps (those thing ones) feel more comfortable but this is to be expected as it is a lot thinner. The Waffle straps feel good to me. I have a hard time wearing straps. For example I won't wear a leather strap all day, this waffle strap I actually can tolerate. I won't say I wouldn't want to take it off late at night or so. I think however that the strap is quite soft.

I also seem to have no allergies for this stuff. The old tropic straps are very thin, but they are the most comfortable in my opinion. The new tropics and waffles are a bit thicker which adds more security, and I guess that is worth it. It's a bit less pliable but this is due to the thickness.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> As much as autos are usually discussed on WUS rather than quarts, and I'm not really into that kind of watches, I have to say Hanna Martin are such great value for money.
> 
> After I got my girlfriend a waaaay overpriced silver Daniel Wellington for her birthday she wanted also a rose gold one and we found a Hanna Martin, to be honest it's literally the same as a DW.
> 
> ...


Can you share a link for me? I might buy my mom one for her bday.


----------



## mauhip (Dec 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Can you share a link for me? I might buy my mom one for her bday.











US $11.87 54% OFF|Japan Quartz Movement High Quality 36mm hannah Martin Women Stainless Steel Mesh Rose Gold Waterproof Ladies Watch Dropshipping|dropshipping|dropshipping watchesdropshipping women - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





This is the one I got. I changed the strap out in the picture but I think it's just as nice on the original.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Can you share a link for me? I might buy my mom one for her bday.


Sure no problem!









12.9US $ 50% OFF|Japan Quartz Movement High Quality 36mm Hannah Martin Women Stainless Steel Mesh Rose Gold Waterproof Ladies Watch Dropshipping|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> Just a remark, I bought the waffle, not a tropic.


yes, thank you
but if you go here
US $8.99 30% OFF|Waterproof Waffle Silicone Strap 20mm 22mm For Seiko Samsung Huawei Watch Sport Men's Diving Replace Rubber Watchband Black Blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress
then you can see black and black new as well, so must be valid for your waffle


cuica said:


> I checked, the waffle only as 1 reference per color:
> 
> R$42.98 50% de desconto|Qualidade flúor waffle borracha pulseira de relógio 20mm 22mm novo esporte pulseira preto verde com liberação rápida barra mola|Pulseira do relógio| - AliExpress


what are the differenes between the 2 links' straps?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Yesterday I received my first watch from the AliExpress 11/11 sale. It seems like the dial was slightly changed, it now has lumed hour markers (instead of small lume dots outside the markers)
I still have to get used to the size (38mm), it feels pretty small compared to my other watches.
















A quick size comparison with some of my current watches:









I also compared it to what I used to wear about 10 - 20 years ago. That puts it in perspective 😂


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Well not a watch but I bought a nintendo switch... 😭 All my money belongs to others.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> Yesterday I received my first watch from the AliExpress 11/11 sale. It seems like the dial was slightly changed, it now has lumed hour markers (instead of small lume dots outside the markers)
> I still have to get used to the size (38mm), it feels pretty small compared to my other watches.


Are you sure it's not the 40mm version? The 40mm shows full lumed indexes on Ali. The 38mm size variants show a small lume pip at the tip on the indexes. My 38mm should arrive tomorrow or Tuesday & I'll post pics. Mine is coming from the Tourbillon Watch Official store, BTW. 
Now you have me hoping my indexes are fully lumed. (I'm a lume-aholic) 
Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Are you sure it's not the 40mm version? The 40mm shows full lumed indexes on Ali. The 38mm size variants show a small lume pip at the tip on the indexes. My 38mm should arrive tomorrow or Tuesday & I'll post pics. Mine is coming from the Tourbillon Watch Official store, BTW.
> Now you have me hoping my indexes are fully lumed. (I'm a lume-aholic)
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'll be interested to see whether they've changed them on the 38mm version too. As I have the older one.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Does anyone know if one of the seiko homages is mod-able with dials from yobokies / dagaz and the like?

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Are you sure it's not the 40mm version? The 40mm shows full lumed indexes on Ali. The 38mm size variants show a small lume pip at the tip on the indexes. My 38mm should arrive tomorrow or Tuesday & I'll post pics. Mine is coming from the Tourbillon Watch Official store, BTW.
> Now you have me hoping my indexes are fully lumed. (I'm a lume-aholic)
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


The 40 mm version doesn't have that star on the chrono second hand counter balance.


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Alex_B. said:


> Anyone got any news on the San Martin black bay 58 homage?


If you are referring to SN004G, I noticed the website says they have an improved bracelet now, making all the micro adjustments usable!
San Martin link


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Sorry to rant, but the slow delivery of many of my 11/11 orders is starting to annoy me. Sometimes I wonder if the sellers can just make up the delivery status, when they haven't even shipped the package.

Here is the status of a watch I ordered from the Phylida Official Store on 11/11. To my delight it was handed over to the airline on 15th November, and (woohoo!) arrived in Belgium the very next day. At that rate, I expected it would be in my hands within a week. And now, 27 days later, no change to the status at all.

I did contact Phylida, and all they said was "Not at your post office yet".

Rant over


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll be interested to see whether they've changed them on the 38mm version too. As I have the older one.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


You have a Sugess with buttons to operate a date and moon phase function on the 9 o'clock side of the case, right? As if it would have an St1908 movement inside. Old school, retro 30's , cream dial.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

davek35 said:


> If you are referring to SN004G, I noticed the website says they have an improved bracelet now, making all the micro adjustments usable!
> San Martin link


I was talking about the upcoming bb58 homage that was posted here and linked to taobao so not this one. Thanks for responding though 😀


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

spacecat said:


> The 40 mm version doesn't have that star on the chrono second hand counter balance.


Yes, this is the 40mm version which doesn't have the star, and arrived last week. It really is 40mm, with 20mm lug width and just over 13mm thick. Really liking this one, proportions are much better than the 38mm - I had the classic 1963 one a while ago but didn't get on with the size, mainly the 18mm lug width and thickness. The indices are lumed but there isn't a great deal of lume and not very long lasting.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> You have a Sugess with buttons to operate a date and moon phase function on the 9 o'clock side of the case, right? As if it would have an St1908 movement inside. Old school, retro 30's , cream dial.


No I don't have one like that.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> Are you sure it's not the 40mm version? The 40mm shows full lumed indexes on Ali. The 38mm size variants show a small lume pip at the tip on the indexes. My 38mm should arrive tomorrow or Tuesday & I'll post pics. Mine is coming from the Tourbillon Watch Official store, BTW.
> Now you have me hoping my indexes are fully lumed. (I'm a lume-aholic)
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Mine is definitely the 38mm version. You can see it in my comparison picture. The Reef Tiger to the left is a 40mm. Just the lume has changed. 
Nevertheless the lumed areas are so small that you shouldn't bee too excited about getting this version. Especially the lume strip on the hands is so fine, they are way darker than the hour markers. I don't mind because I wouldn't expect much lume (if any) with this type of watch anyway.
BTW mine is from the Grand Tourbillon Mechanical Watch Store (and there are some more of these _Tourbillon Store_s, so I'm note sure if in the background, this is all the same seller).


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Trev_L said:


> Yes, this is the 40mm version which doesn't have the star, and arrived last week. It really is 40mm, with 20mm lug width and just over 13mm thick. Really liking this one, proportions are much better than the 38mm - I had the classic 1963 one a while ago but didn't get on with the size, mainly the 18mm lug width and thickness. The indices are lumed but there isn't a great deal of lume and not very long lasting.


Nice! I considered that one. After having a 38mm 1963, I also thought it was too small for me.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Trev_L said:


> Yes, this is the 40mm version which doesn't have the star, and arrived last week. It really is 40mm, with 20mm lug width and just over 13mm thick. Really liking this one, proportions are much better than the 38mm - I had the classic 1963 one a while ago but didn't get on with the size, mainly the 18mm lug width and thickness. The indices are lumed but there isn't a great deal of lume and not very long lasting.


 That is a sharp looking watch. 
The 38 mm with the sapphire doesn't look harmonic to me, i prefer the acrylic crystal for that reason. but with the 40 mm - the sapphire works proportionalwise.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Trev_L said:


> Yes, this is the 40mm version which doesn't have the star, and arrived last week. It really is 40mm, with 20mm lug width and just over 13mm thick. Really liking this one, proportions are much better than the 38mm - I had the classic 1963 one a while ago but didn't get on with the size, mainly the 18mm lug width and thickness. The indices are lumed but there isn't a great deal of lume and not very long lasting.


Hi, what is the L2L on yours?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Hi, what is the L2L on yours?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


L2L is 50mm


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

More praise for San Martin customer service, which is the best I have ever encountered on AliExpress

Having bought the Vintage Diver from them recently, I was delighted to receive this message from them today:

"Dear friend, Thank you for your patience. We have updated the bracelet link of SN004-G retro diver, The problem that the third and fourth fine-tuning holes of the bracelet cannot be used has been solved, We have arranged a new Bracelet end link for your transportation, Please wait patiently for the package to arrive. EUB package tracking number:RV********CN Thank you for your recognition and support, We will constantly update more high-quality watches. I look forward to serving you again. Best Regards "


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Sorry to rant, but the slow delivery of many of my 11/11 orders is starting to annoy me. Sometimes I wonder if the sellers can just make up the delivery status, when they haven't even shipped the package.
> 
> Here is the status of a watch I ordered from the Phylida Official Store on 11/11. To my delight it was handed over to the airline on 15th November, and (woohoo!) arrived in Belgium the very next day. At that rate, I expected it would be in my hands within a week. And now, 27 days later, no change to the status at all.
> 
> ...


Yep, I can relate! A watch I ordered in the sale has allegedly been sitting somewhere in the UK for nearly 3wks now according to the tracking.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Apparently my watch is already in the UK... Although tracking just shows that it's got a tracking number and little else...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Sorry to rant, but the slow delivery of many of my 11/11 orders is starting to annoy me. Sometimes I wonder if the sellers can just make up the delivery status, when they haven't even shipped the package.
> 
> Here is the status of a watch I ordered from the Phylida Official Store on 11/11. To my delight it was handed over to the airline on 15th November, and (woohoo!) arrived in Belgium the very next day. At that rate, I expected it would be in my hands within a week. And now, 27 days later, no change to the status at all.
> 
> ...


I totally understand and feel your pain. My Boderry that I ordered on 11/11 JUST made it out of China on a plane, over a month later.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> More praise for San Martin customer service, which is the best I have ever encountered on AliExpress
> 
> Having bought the Vintage Diver from them recently, I was delighted to receive this message from them today:
> 
> "Dear friend, Thank you for your patience. We have updated the bracelet link of SN004-G retro diver, The problem that the third and fourth fine-tuning holes of the bracelet cannot be used has been solved, We have arranged a new Bracelet end link for your transportation, Please wait patiently for the package to arrive. EUB package tracking number:RV********CN Thank you for your recognition and support, We will constantly update more high-quality watches. I look forward to serving you again. Best Regards "


Before I ordered mine, I checked on this issue, and they said no problem. Of course there is, and I can't get a great fit. When I complained, they said look on youtube for a fix. 
This pissed me off to no end, so I disputed it and told them what I thought of their customer service on an issue they knew about.
They apologized, and I have a new bracelet in the mail with a new endlink.


----------



## thulahn (Sep 7, 2019)

Nakzen Pagoda, silver starburst dial, blue hands, £17(!)


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

thulahn said:


> Nakzen Pagoda, silver starburst dial, blue hands, £17(!)
> View attachment 15597733


Looks better than my blue one. That one never 'got' me...

Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> More praise for San Martin customer service, which is the best I have ever encountered on AliExpress
> 
> Having bought the Vintage Diver from them recently, I was delighted to receive this message from them today:
> 
> "Dear friend, Thank you for your patience. We have updated the bracelet link of SN004-G retro diver, The problem that the third and fourth fine-tuning holes of the bracelet cannot be used has been solved, We have arranged a new Bracelet end link for your transportation, Please wait patiently for the package to arrive. EUB package tracking number:RV********CN Thank you for your recognition and support, We will constantly update more high-quality watches. I look forward to serving you again. Best Regards "


that is their long plan of guerrilla marketing.
create on link with design flaws on purpose. correct it later the way they do it right now. have the social media explode with praises of your customer service.

meanwhile youtube is down, thank you 2020.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

spacecat said:


> meanwhile youtube is down, thank you 2020.


The final insult of 2020.
Well the silver lining is, it may keep me from buying yet another watch! LOL

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

leastonh said:


> Yep, I can relate! A watch I ordered in the sale has allegedly been sitting somewhere in the UK for nearly 3wks now according to the tracking.


Ironic. The watch arrived 1hr after I posted this!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone know what movement this is?









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know what movement this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it in a Benyar?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Is it in a Benyar?


Yeah it's in their Explorer homage.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Benyar is very low quality. Alpha and Parnis does better homage


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know what movement this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Check the thread below:








G2666Z movement?


Hi! A few days ago I bought a Benyar watch from Aliexpress - a rolex explorer 1 homage. It is a very cheap one, usually retailing at around 42-45 euros, but during the sale I got it for 30. What struck me a bit odd is the movement in the watch. It is advertised as a chinese G2666Z. The only...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know what movement this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a chinese movement, for sure. I think it is the same one that Stuhrling relabels as the PT-90650 (see photo in the article: Stuhrling Watch Review: Are The Watches Any Good? | Watch Researcher ). Tracking down the precise Chinese factory might not be easy, since Stuhrling use several factories for their rebranded movements, although I think (might be wrong) that it is a PTS-Liaocheng G3202Z


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

During the last sale I saw that Benyar for ~£25 after coupons etc. Impressive for the price. But with its components and probably lack of QC at that price, I wouldn’t expect it to last long.

My view is to spend a bit more on a ‘keeper’ than something that’ll probably end up in a drawer/bin within a couple of years.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I got my first Steeldive, for the price I don't think there's much that can beat it. Better then pagani design for sure. San Martin looks a bit better on the finishing and I dislike the green on this Willard, but I cannot say it's a really bad watch. For that money I can't complain I did pay 80 euro's I think. 

And that means I can celebrate customs didn't hit me even once up til now.


----------



## thulahn (Sep 7, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I got my first Steeldive, for the price I don't think there's much that can beat it. Better then pagani design for sure. San Martin looks a bit better on the finishing and I dislike the green on this Willard, but I cannot say it's a really bad watch. For that money I can't complain I did pay 80 euro's I think.
> 
> And that means I can celebrate customs didn't hit me even once up til now.


Which one did you get?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

thulahn said:


> Which one did you get?


The Captain Willard / Naomi Uemura one, I'm waiting for the Heimdallr one. At that point I can do a comparision of the Steeldive, Heimdallr and San Martin. As a bonus I can also do the Retangula but that one is a different model.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

These new San Martin GMT made me want a GMT watch. Can anyone recommend a GMT watch on Ali, but not a Rolex hommage, I don't really like these...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

My second Black Friday watch came in. (Still waiting on both watches purchased 11:11).
This Sugess looks much better in person than on the internet or in my photo. This is the cream colored dial and yes, the entire indexes are lumed. Unfortunately, the lume on the hands (and star) fade away in an instant, but I wasn't looking for lume in this one.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> My second Black Friday watch came in. (Still waiting on both watches purchased 11:11).
> This Sugess looks much better in person than on the I yrrney or in my photo. This is the cream colored dial and yes, the entire indexes are lumed. Unfortunately, the lume on the hands (and star) fade away in an instant, but I wasn't looking for lume in this one.
> 
> 
> ...


Better a fading star than a falling star in this case?

Nice watch, I like that Sugess it's really nice. Enjoy it  Good that your watches are slowly turning up. I almost got all of mine.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

My Seagull Army One is about 40 miles away  now to find out how much I've been stung for customs.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> My second Black Friday watch came in. (Still waiting on both watches purchased 11:11).
> This Sugess looks much better in person than on the internet or in my photo. This is the cream colored dial and yes, the entire indexes are lumed. Unfortunately, the lume on the hands (and star) fade away in an instant, but I wasn't looking for lume in this one.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, the cream version is a beauty, too. 

Imo the 38mm versions do look better than the 40mm version. After receiving my white 38mm, I was considering for a moment whether I should order the larger version because I might like the size better. Good for my wallet, that I just don't like the six and twelve hour markers ( I|I ) of the 40mm model. They should have kept the numerals or at least make the six a simple marker without the adjacent lines, and maybe the twelve a double marker to frame the chrono seconds hand.


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the cream version is a beauty, too.
> 
> Imo the 38mm versions do look better than the 40mm version. After receiving my white 38mm, I was considering for a moment whether I should order the larger version because I might like the size better. Good for my wallet, that I just don't like the six and twelve hour markers ( I|I ) of the 40mm model. They should have kept the numerals or at least make the six a simple marker without the adjacent lines, and maybe the twelve a double marker to frame the chrono seconds hand.


The dial layout of the 40mm Sugess is the same as the one on the Breitling Premier B01:


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very beautiful chronograph !


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Figured it was copying something, it looked too good! That’s a very pretty Breitling.

Is it me or does the dial of that Sugess dial look ever so slightly printed counter clockwise? Maybe like 1° rotated to the left


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I prefer the pushers on the Surgess & no date is a bonus


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Figured it was copying something, it looked too good! That's a very pretty Breitling.
> 
> Is it me or does the dial of that Sugess image look ever so slightly printed counter clockwise? Maybe like 1° rotated to the left


It is also very close to the Hamilton panda. I got my Sugess to scratch the itch for the Hamilton.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Is it me or does the dial of that Sugess image look ever so slightly printed counter clockwise? Maybe like 1° rotated to the left


If the picture was taken from AliExpress I wouldn't be surprised. There is often a lot of (unprofessional) Photoshop involved in the sales ads accross this site. 
Also many of these sellers don't seem to care about the overall presentation of their products (diver bezels that are misaligned by one or two clicks, bracelets that look like the spring bars are not inserted correctly, dirt, fingerprints, ...). I really like to look at customer review images to see how it really looks.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

JoakoCAB said:


> The dial layout of the 40mm Sugess is the same as the one on the Breitling Premier B01:
> View attachment 15598925
> View attachment 15598926


Looks also a bit like a Hamilton, at least the pusher . But they borrowed more from that Breitling.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> My second Black Friday watch came in. (Still waiting on both watches purchased 11:11).
> This Sugess looks much better in person than on the internet or in my photo. This is the cream colored dial and yes, the entire indexes are lumed. Unfortunately, the lume on the hands (and star) fade away in an instant, but I wasn't looking for lume in this one.
> 
> 
> ...


Does it say moonphase on the caseback? The caseback in the photo of the shop had written moonphase on it.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Figured it was copying something, it looked too good! That's a very pretty Breitling.
> 
> Is it me or does the dial of that Sugess image look ever so slightly printed counter clockwise? Maybe like 1° rotated to the left


the whole watch is a bit rotated in that photo and out of plumb. look at the upper lug ends and their distance to the edge of the photo.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

JoakoCAB said:


> The dial layout of the 40mm Sugess is the same as the one on the Breitling Premier B01:
> View attachment 15598925
> View attachment 15598926


Well I guess nothing looks more like a panda chronograph than another panda chronograph !

Anyway, it's always a pleasure to meet a Bojack fan !


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

To stay in the 1963 hype, I've come across these HKED designs, but at a very low price point. Do you think they're genuine HKED ?









189.99US $ 50% de réduction|Red Star – Montre Chronographe Pour Hommes, 19 Zuan 1901, Mouvement Seagull, 1963 Acrylique, 38mm, Pilote De L'armée De L'air - Montres Mécaniques - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com













189.99US $ 50% de réduction|SEAKOSS – horloge à col de cygne pour homme, vert 1963, chronographe, mouvement mouette, acrylique, 38mm, militaire, pilote mécanique, 1901 | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com













189.99US $ 50% de réduction|Montre mécanique avec col de cygne pour homme, pilote militaire, chronographe, vent, mouette, mouvement 3D, acrylique, Sport, 1963 | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





But there is also this one,which isnot a HKED but has the same description as the previous ones.








189.45US $ 50% de réduction|Montre pilote de chronographe pour hommes, 38mm, noir, ST19, mouvement de mouette, acrylique/saphir, montre militaire de l'armée de l'air, étoile rouge, 1963 | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





If they are genuine, I should pull the trigger I think... Or should I save a little bit more for this grey sunburst dial, I love it too...








499.96US $ |Montres mécaniques Vintage pour hommes, 38mm, verre acrylique, bracelet en Nylon NATO, 1963, mouvement mouette, chronographe, col de cygne, livraison directe | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> the whole watch is a bit rotated in that photo and out of plumb. look at the upper lug ends and their distance to the edge of the photo.


I noticed but it also looked like the whole dial was printed slightly off. I.e. the 3 o clock index looks slightly higher than the crown-centre.

I got an Ali watch with a slightly rotated dial and it has made me sensitive to it ever since lol


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Ah crap. It's at the Atherstone RDC. Apparently that's a black hole for easily stealable items or just delays of random lengths. I got excited when it was so close.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

Paganizonda51 said:


> These new San Martin GMT made me want a GMT watch. Can anyone recommend a GMT watch on Ali, but not a Rolex hommage, I don't really like these...


There are also the omega seamaster or aquaterra homages:
AU $115.04 30%OFF | BLIGER Brand Men's Watch With Automatic GMT Movement Date Window Sapphire Glass








85.4US $ 30% OFF|Bliger Brand Men's Watch With Automatic Gmt Movement Date Window Sapphire Glass - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




AU $120.43 40%OFF | 10BAR 100M Water-resistant Automatic GMT Watch Fashion Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Solid SS Sapphire Glass White Dial








99.0US $ 40% OFF|10bar 100m Water-resistant Automatic Gmt Watch Fashion Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Solid Ss Sapphire Glass White Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Also Tudor homage:
AU $129.85 49%OFF | Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay GMT Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches








189.0US $ |Corgeut Luxury Brand Schwarz Bay GMT Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Sport Swim Clock Leather Mechanical Wrist Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Personally I like the Parnis:
AU $97.35 27%OFF | New Parnis 42mm GMT silver case arab mark date window leather strap mens top leisure automatic mechanical watch








99.0US $ |New Parnis 42mm Gmt Silver Case Arab Mark Date Window Leather Strap Mens Top Leisure Automatic Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I don't recognize it as an hommage, but regardless the downsides are thickness mineral crystal and most importantly I think you need a special tool to adjust the gmt rather than just using the crown.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> To stay in the 1963 hype, I've come across these HKED designs, but at a very low price point. Do you think they're genuine HKED ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the cream dial Panda from Ali. Like it so much that i have now a green variant incoming (Liege Linehaul, since 01 Dec )

















__
http://instagr.am/p/CEapIlZjMjW/

The case side profile is a bit different than the case on the traditional '63 i have from sugess. So these HKED lookalikes on Ali come from a different manufacturer or production batch that the sugess '63.

Some of HKED models have brushed surfaces on the lugs, all these Ali models don't.

If you like the merkur model. pull the trigger now. they have that model on sale right now for $171 in the Merkur Watch Store. the Merkur has also that cool brushed lugs.









Red Army Fliger PILOT Mechanical Chronograph Mens Watch Aviation Watch Homage of China Air Force First Pilot Watch Seagull 1963


Red Army Fliger PILOT Mechanical Chronograph Mens Watch Aviation Watch Homage of China Air Force First Pilot Watch Seagull 1963



www.merkurwatch.com





Atm they also have another special promotion running. if you buy the chronograph (or any other watch in the Merkur store) you can also buy this watch below for $40. That is a good deal.


















some more pics on my instagram

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFzSr_ajt5E/
 give it alike


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Well I won't be getting my Heimdallr turtle. At first they made me pay and said they would ship it but it was refunded because it was out of stock. I then was able to order it again, but the tracking code they provided did not work. And now they say it was sent to a wrong address a month later after I started asking and inquiring for a few days.

I just wanted to buy that turtle but I'm fed up by it now... I bought that watch on 31th of October. And now it is 15 december and I don't have it. Why do they blacklist sellers? I'm sure if I had bought it off aliexpress I'd have it by now...

Fed up a lot.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Another two of my 11/11 AliExpress purchases arrived today. One is a nice quality springbar removal tool, with replaceable ends. Unfortunately, it arrived without any of the ends included, so I won't be removing any springbars with it after all :-D

The second is this Burei field watch, which looks better than I expected for $68. It has an attractive 3D look to the dial, due to the applied indices and shadows from the high-set hands. It came in a surprisingly good box too.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Well I won't be getting my Heimdallr turtle. At first they made me pay and said they would ship it but it was refunded because it was out of stock. I then was able to order it again, but the tracking code they provided did not work. And now they say it was sent to a wrong address a month later after I started asking and inquiring for a few days.
> 
> I just wanted to buy that turtle but I'm fed up by it now... I bought that watch on 31th of October. And now it is 15 december and I don't have it. Why do they blacklist sellers? I'm sure if I had bought it off aliexpress I'd have it by now...
> 
> Fed up a lot.


That's really bad news. I am sorry to hear it. But buying it from AliExpress might not have ensured you get it. Just today, Phylida admitted they haven't really sent one of the watches that they pretended to have shipped straight after the 11/11 sales. They apologised for not having really sent it, and said they will refund me.

Overall, these have been incredibly busy sales times for these Chinese watch companies, due to 11/11 and with Xmas approaching. As disappointing as it is, it isn't a surprise that many watches end up out of the stock, or arrived very late. Of course, that doesn't excuse them providing fake tracking codes like Heimdallr did to you and Phylida did to me.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> That's really bad news. I am sorry to hear it. But buying it from AliExpress might not have ensured you get it. Just today, Phylida admitted they haven't really sent one of the watches that they pretended to have shipped straight after the 11/11 sales. They apologised for not having really sent it, and said they will refund me.
> 
> Overall, these have been incredibly busy sales times for these Chinese watch companies, due to 11/11 and with Xmas approaching. As disappointing as it is, it isn't a surprise that many watches end up out of the stock, or arrived very late. Of course, that doesn't excuse them providing fake tracking codes like Heimdallr did to you and Phylida did to me.


I'm not sure what to do at this point. Just fed up with it.... Usually I never had problems but meh... If they just told me: It will take us 3 weeks til we can ship do you agree? I would just say yes no problem friend, take your time. But now they just provide a fake tracking code or a wrong one. Heimdallr gave me one that led to Ireland even. What were they thinking? Anyway I should maybe give up on the watch.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> I'm not sure what to do at this point. Just fed up with it.... Usually I never had problems but meh... If they just told me: It will take us 3 weeks til we can ship do you agree? I would just say yes no problem friend, take your time. But now they just provide a fake tracking code or a wrong one. Heimdallr gave me one that led to Ireland even. What were they thinking? Anyway I should maybe give up on the watch.


Sorry to know about your predicament.
The other option is to get it from Taobao from their official store there. The nuisance is payment for shipping and agent fee from your pocket. Let the agent communicate with them...in their own way. I bought two watches from their taobao front without any hassle. Told agent to confirm with the seller if the pieces are working.
If this is the Turtle you quest for then it costs ¥779 or 98,10€ as per google exchange rate. (HEIMDALLR/海米德全黑间色鲍鱼时尚休闲夜光潜全自动机械钢手表男-淘宝网)

(They delisted monster from their taobao store the moment their stock was depleted. I think they don't want to screw with their domestic customers )


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

spacecat said:


> I have the cream dial Panda from Ali. Like it so much that i have now a green variant incoming (Liege Linehaul, since 01 Dec )
> View attachment 15599730
> View attachment 15599731
> 
> ...


I don't thank you, now I'm 200€ ($230) lighter, and two watches heavier  
Actually, it's been a long time since I started to fancy one of these 1963 chronographs. But I couldn't decide if I prefered a "classic" cream dial with blue hands, a HKED version (cream dial, panda, black dial ?), or even these Merkur retro versions. In the end, I went for the silver Merkur chronograph and a cream dial non chrono version. I like this version too. It's a bit alike my Seiko Alpinist, 38mm is a very good size I think, and I like the look. And the cream dial allowed me to take the silver dial on the chronograph without any regret ! 
Anyway, I just hope I won't have to pay an extra 40€ of custom fees when it arrives in France. I asked them to write on the package that the value is under 20€ but I'm not sure they're going to do it...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Sorry to know about your predicament.
> The other option is to get it from Taobao from their official store there. The nuisance is payment for shipping and agent fee from your pocket. Let the agent communicate with them...in their own way. I bought two watches from their taobao front without any hassle. Told agent to confirm with the seller if the pieces are working.
> If this is the Turtle you quest for then it costs ¥779 or 98,10€ as per google exchange rate. (HEIMDALLR/海米德全黑间色鲍鱼时尚休闲夜光潜全自动机械钢手表男-淘宝网)
> 
> (They delisted monster from their taobao store the moment their stock was depleted. I think they don't want to screw with their domestic customers )


I think I will just give up.... It's not meant to be.... I tried two times.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I don't thank you, now I'm 200€ ($230) lighter, and two watches heavier
> Actually, it's been a long time since I started to fancy one of these 1963 chronographs. But I couldn't decide if I prefered a "classic" cream dial with blue hands, a HKED version (cream dial, panda, black dial ?), or even these Merkur retro versions. In the end, I went for the silver Merkur chronograph and a cream dial non chrono version. I like this version too. It's a bit alike my Seiko Alpinist, 38mm is a very good size I think, and I like the look. And the cream dial allowed me to take the silver dial on the chronograph without any regret !
> Anyway, I just hope I won't have to pay an extra 40€ of custom fees when it arrives in France. I asked them to write on the package that the value is under 20€ but I'm not sure they're going to do it...


Peu de chance d'avoir des frais de douanes sur ce genre de produits


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

manzonium said:


> Personally I like the Parnis:
> AU $97.35 27%OFF | New Parnis 42mm GMT silver case arab mark date window leather strap mens top leisure automatic mechanical watch
> 
> 
> ...


That Parnis does look nice to me and has some originality. Rolex/Tudor homages make me yawn.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I don't thank you, now I'm 200€ ($230) lighter, and two watches heavier
> Actually, it's been a long time since I started to fancy one of these 1963 chronographs. But I couldn't decide if I prefered a "classic" cream dial with blue hands, a HKED version (cream dial, panda, black dial ?), or even these Merkur retro versions. In the end, I went for the silver Merkur chronograph and a cream dial non chrono version. I like this version too. It's a bit alike my Seiko Alpinist, 38mm is a very good size I think, and I like the look. And the cream dial allowed me to take the silver dial on the chronograph without any regret !
> Anyway, I just hope I won't have to pay an extra 40€ of custom fees when it arrives in France. I asked them to write on the package that the value is under 20€ but I'm not sure they're going to do it...


I like these Chronographs, specially their size. had to limit myself to one every half year. My next one will be probably from Merkur too. 
Can't decide which one. A while ago Merkur posted a design sketch of a coming salmon dial. maybe it will be this one for me. but the silver '63 variant you just ordered looks amazing too. You will love this one and it will might be not the last one.

The non chrono cream dial with that Red Star is kinda an homage of the first every mechanical watch they made in in China, WuXing - five star watch. 
Seagull did their own re-issue of that watch that is available on Ali in the EOL store, an official sea-gull reseller.
38 mm too, so its on my list of watches i might get in the future. On sales days 130-140 Euros.


















191.95US $ 45% OFF|Classic Watch "wuyi" "51" Re-edition Seagull Gold Dial Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Fkwy - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> ..... Just today, Phylida admitted they haven't really sent one of the watches that they pretended to have shipped straight after the 11/11 sales. They apologised for not having really sent it, and said they will refund me.


Was this the Phylida store? These guys won't stop this practice until we completely stop buying from unscrupulous sellers. I'm not talking about delays in shipment, but out right lying to the customer. We need to blast them in feedback and boycott them after that.
It's a shame because Phylida is making some attractive watches lately.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

manzonium said:


> Personally I like the Parnis:
> AU $97.35 27%OFF | New Parnis 42mm GMT silver case arab mark date window leather strap mens top leisure automatic mechanical watch
> 
> 
> ...


I used to have one of these. It is I think some sort of Oris pointer date homage. Really liked the dial but the watch wore too large for me as there isn't much of a bezel and it is quite thick. You don't need a special tool for the GMT though, just something pointy like a toothpick.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> No I don't have one like that.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper





















I am talking about these buttons.

Sugess does some confusing things, like these buttons or casebacks that say 'moonphase' on watches that don't have this complication.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Was this the Phylida store? These guys won't stop this practice until we completely stop buying from unscrupulous sellers. I'm not talking about delays in shipment, but out right lying to the customer. We need to blast them in feedback and boycott them after that.
> It's a shame because Phylida is making some attractive watches lately.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Yes, it is called "Phylida Official Store" on AliExpress. I actually have two watches on order from them (my first ever Phylida watches) and neither of them has arrived, despite tracking numbers claiming they were shipped. So far, the store have agreed they didn't really ship one, and will refund me. Still not sure about the second one.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, it is called "Phylida Official Store" on AliExpress. I actually have two watches on order from them (my first ever Phylida watches) and neither of them has arrived, despite tracking numbers claiming they were shipped. So far, the store have agreed they didn't really ship one, and will refund me. Still not sure about the second one.


Wow, this guy might have just been overwhelmed with the 11.11 sale (even though the didn't really have much of a sale)
I got my 2 11.11 purchases from him in a normal time...about 3 weeks to the US. I'd buy from him again....hopefully this was just a one time mistake and everyone can move past this becuase the watches really are nice, and again, I've had no issues with him.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Wow, this guy might have just been overwhelmed with the 11.11 sale (even though the didn't really have much of a sale)
> I got my 2 11.11 purchases from him in a normal time...about 3 weeks to the US. I'd buy from him again....hopefully this was just a one time mistake and everyone can move past this becuase the watches really are nice, and again, I've had no issues with him.


I think you are probably right, and that I was just very unlucky. Maybe he even made a mistake, rather than deliberately assigning an invalid tracking number. Certainly the fact he was willing to give me a refund was a positive sign. And I am still crossing my fingers that the second watch I ordered eventually arrives.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

spacecat said:


> View attachment 15600062
> 
> 
> View attachment 15600063
> ...


Oh ok. I forgot about that one. I've sold that, as I'm trying to get the size of my collection down a bit.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Peu de chance d'avoir des frais de douanes sur ce genre de produits


I bought a 130€ Steeldive and had to pay around 20% of custm fees when it arrived in France (shipped with DHL). So I fear that it will be the same with Fedex. But I hope you're right, I don't want to add 40€ to the amount I've already paid ! 


spacecat said:


> I like these Chronographs, specially their size. had to limit myself to one every half year. My next one will be probably from Merkur too.
> Can't decide which one. A while ago Merkur posted a design sketch of a coming salmon dial. maybe it will be this one for me. but the silver '63 variant you just ordered looks amazing too. You will love this one and it will might be not the last one.
> 
> The non chrono cream dial with that Red Star is kinda an homage of the first every mechanical watch they made in in China, WuXing - five star watch.
> ...


I remember seeing this one, lovely watch. But I would go for the Dongfeng reissue if I had to choose between the two


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I noticed but it also looked like the whole dial was printed slightly off. I.e. the 3 o clock index looks slightly higher than the crown-centre.
> 
> I got an Ali watch with a slightly rotated dial and it has made me sensitive to it ever since lol


Initially I thought there was a slight misalignment on mine, but I don't think there is now. The line to each side of the 6 o'clock index looked a little off centre but turning the watch round and looking from the other direction it looks fine. I think there may be a trick of the light as the edge of the indices are chamfered which can make them look slightly off - under a loupe they do line up, on mine anyway.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Edit: thought someone was ripping off pagani design.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Beep beep


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Edit


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> It is? I thought it was ripping off Pagani design, in that case I'll removed it if it's against the rules to discuss those. Please edit your post as well.


Done.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Loving this cronos, finally no sunburst blue.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

is there something like this on Ali-x? Preferably not quartz.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Paganis new 40mm hulk is pretty great...couple rough edges here and there, and very poor lume. But pretty great for $70. Shown here on a AliX rubber B that actually fits!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

In reference to the the posts above regarding fake tracking numbers, I just flat out ask them now. "Is this the real tracking number? I don't mind waiting, but don't give me a fake tracking number." Sometimes they reply that they have more stock coming, or that the Aliexpress shipping time is running out.

I'm well aware that Chinese e-commerce works around saving face and using smoke and mirrors to string the customer along until the item is shipped, but if they lie to me - sorry, no 5 stars for you. 

Perhaps, we need a #tag to identify these sellers for people in this thread. This could be used for positive and negative feedback of course.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Manzonium, I advise against the Bliger Seamaster GMT homage. There is an issue with the crown tube being too short. After a while it is impossible to screw down the crown.

Also, I believe the Parnis is inspired by the Oris Pointer Date.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> Manzonium, I advise against the Bliger Seamaster GMT homage. There is an issue with the crown tube being too short. After a while it is impossible to screw down the crown.
> 
> Also, I believe the Parnis is inspired by the Oris Pointer Date.


I've had mine since February and not had any issues with it.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> View attachment 15600854
> 
> is there something like this on Ali-x? Preferably not quartz.


Not AliX, or a sub dial, but definitely resembles it at a fraction of the price.









Baltic Watch HMS 002


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> In reference to the the posts above regarding fake tracking numbers, I just flat out ask them now. "Is this the real tracking number? I don't mind waiting, but don't give me a fake tracking number." Sometimes they reply that they have more stock coming, or that the Aliexpress shipping time is running out.
> 
> I'm well aware that Chinese e-commerce works around saving face and using smoke and mirrors to string the customer along until the item is shipped, but if they lie to me - sorry, no 5 stars for you.
> 
> Perhaps, we need a #tag to identify these sellers for people in this thread. This could be used for positive and negative feedback of course.


I dont mind extending processing time. Just dont lie to me.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Not AliX, or a sub dial, but definitely resembles it at a fraction of the price.
> 
> View attachment 15601305
> 
> Baltic Watch HMS 002


This will be available soon









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice chronometer !


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This made me laugh. I bought a nice spring bar removal tool on AliExpress. One with replaceable ends. It arrived without the end parts. So, I wrote to the seller, and received this response:

"Please send photos or a video of the missing parts, so we can address the problem."

What? How can I take photos of something that I don't have? 🤣


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

*EDIT: They have since offered to give me the watch for free and I'm waiting to receive it.

Well I'm done with Heimdallr. I won't order from:*


https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/



In short:
They waited a long time with shipping but after complaining a bit they gave me free shipping upgrade.
Then the watch came and the bezel was and still is very tight, it cannot be turned.
I asked Heimdallr what to do, they said do you have tool to fix it? I said no.
They then offered that I sent it back but this was to an adress in Switzerland. So I figured if I did that and would get it back from Switzerland I had to pay customs again. That would cost me to much.

I thought alright let's not do that, you know what I want to buy a captain willard from you can you give me some compensation to take off something from the price. Yes that we can do they said. Alright I ordered and they even said 'we'll add a tool to take off the shroud of the tuna and a extra strap. And so they shipped the ordered. Weeks later on I see the transaction was refunded because I got a mail from paypal.
I ask them what's up? They said: Sorry no stock. (But they already sent a shipping code?! So what the ****.)
I then see they had another captain willard under different name and I asked sent this one then? They made me the fixed price with 40$ off again and shipped.

Waited two weeks got a tracking code. But the tracking code wouldn't update, so 3 weeks later I ask, yo tracking number did nothing what's up? He said he'll go look for upgraded track number and should have it within a week. 6 days later I message him and ask if anything is known. Yes he says and gives me a new tracking code. I tell him: 'that's going to Ireland. 'Will check it' day later I ask him, he says 'sorry we made a mistake it was sent to the wrong adress.' And he refunded me again.

In other words the 40$ off was a joke, the extra strap and the tool to remove the shroud were empty promises, because they never wanted to deliver to me. They just gave me fake tracking codes. I am done with Heimdallr. Why blacklist other stores that sell Heimdallr watches, when the site that calls themselves the official Heimdallr site cannot even do customer service? Give fake tracking links etc.

If you buy Heimdallr I would say do it with Aliexpress as they have the dispute system and the customer service from Heimdallr sucks. I'm done with this brand and will not buy any watches from them anymore. And if I do I'll take an aliexpress store.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'm sorry for your troubles with Heimdallr. I agree that Aliexpress gives us some protections as buyers. Even though shipping is generally slow, ultimate solutions are available in most cases through Ali. Of course, you need to remember to keep your plant watered, LOL. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> I'm sorry for your troubles with Heimdallr. I agree that Aliexpress gives us some protections as buyers. Even though shipping is generally slow, ultimate solutions are available in most cases through Ali. Of course, you need to remember to keep your plant watered, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Just really fed up with Heimdallr. I think I'll get me a black San Martin turtle then though I do like the Heimdallr/Steeldive model more.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> *Well I'm done with Heimdallr. I won't order from:*
> 
> 
> https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/
> ...


This confirms my "theory"/ suspicion that the Heimdallr.watch heimdallrwatch.com is run by some Swiss gentleman, maybe an expat in China or with other business ties to China and is in no way the "official store. Their "blacklist" is some marketing ******** to pee on other resellers. Is the address in a part of Switzerland where they speak also Italian?

Meanwhile, in a German board about watches, lots of people are getting now their Heimdallrs that were about 100 euros on Ali in the singles day sale. They are happy with their watches. And if something is wrong Ali has still an excellent dispute system. And what could go wrong with such a watch, that you wouldn't find out in the first day you have that watch? You don't really need that year long warranty heimdallrwatches.com is promising you in their "original" store, and if you would after 6 month owing the watch they wont be of any help. If they have something in their "European stock" it might be just returns, offered again.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Good to know. Sorry about your struggles Szechuan.

I will (and have) definitely stick to AliExpress/baba for my Chinese specials. Anybody can make a website and call it official. Especially with how vague China’s commerce is. At least Ali (albeit a minefield sometimes) is reputable and has a decent dispute system.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Good to know. Sorry about your struggles Szechuan.
> 
> I will (and have) definitely stick to AliExpress/baba for my Chinese specials. Anybody can make a website and call it official. Especially with how vague China's commerce is. At least Ali (albeit a minefield sometimes) is reputable and has a decent dispute system.


Well there are changes. They did read my last post but didn't reply. So I figured they would just ignore me. And I made that post. Now they offered me to sent me the watch for free. If they do so it's good customer service and I will edit my previous post. And I will also whole heartily recommend them. So let's wait and see.

As for Aliexpress I never had problems with ali. And I'm happy to let you all know that I have won a freebie. It's not much but I did win a canvas strap worth of 7 euro's that is on my way. It's 22 mm with a golden buckle, I have nothing to really pair it with but I'll write a review on it and will try to win somme more freebies.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

There are some Heimdallr on alibaba too, perhaps cheaper, purportedly with fedex shipping





Free Fedex Shipment 1pcs Custom Logo Heimdallr Nh35 Automatic Nh35 30atm Bgw9 Super Luminous Diver Automatic Watch For Sale - Buy Nh35 30atm Bgw9 Super Luminous Diver Automatic Watch For Sale,Nh35 30atm Bgw9 Super Luminous Diver Automatic Watch,30atm Bgw9 Super Luminous Diver Automatic Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Free Fedex Shipment 1pcs Custom Logo Heimdallr Nh35 Automatic Nh35 30atm Bgw9 Super Luminous Diver Automatic Watch For Sale - Buy Nh35 30atm Bgw9 Super Luminous Diver Automatic Watch For Sale,Nh35 30atm Bgw9 Super Luminous Diver Automatic Watch,30atm Bgw9 Super Luminous Diver Automatic Watch...



www.alibaba.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> *Well I'm done with Heimdallr. I won't order from:*
> 
> 
> https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/
> ...


i ordered the seamaster from the site, and they sent me an email with tracking and 7days later tracking says
"Not found
This tracking number cannot be found, please check the number or contact the sender."

I also paid extra $20 for express shipping which says
"Estimated delivery time is: Delivery within 3- 14* working days."

i am not expecting to receive it within 7 days of course but I would like to see movement on tracking number.
Seems like they are doing the same thing so Id avoid heimdallrwatch.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> This confirms my "theory"/ suspicion that the Heimdallr.watch heimdallrwatch.com is run by some Swiss gentleman, maybe an expat in China or with other business ties to China and is in no way the "official store. Their "blacklist" is some marketing ****** to pee on other resellers. Is the address in a part of Switzerland where they speak also Italian?


I think you are right. If you dig into the heimdallrwatch.com website, you will find that the real owner is called Basel Watch Company.



https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/term-of-use


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> View attachment 15600854
> 
> is there something like this on Ali-x? Preferably not quartz.


This could fulfil your need, soon to be released by Vario, auto or handwind, 38mm:










Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Velez84 (Jul 6, 2018)

I received my Sugess Chronograph and it’s faulty. I’ll wind it and it’ll work initially but then it stops working in about an hour and now the crown wont really turn much to wind it. I’ve reached out to the seller to get a refund. Any suggestions on how this goes? Thanks


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alihomages said:


> i ordered the seamaster from the site, and they sent me an email with tracking and 7days later tracking says
> "Not found
> This tracking number cannot be found, please check the number or contact the sender."
> 
> ...


Meh though luck, I am going to wait and see what they'll do now. 
When I contact they're service, they aren't unfriendly.
But they are a bit odd.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

My Lobini came:








I do think it looks quite good, and I did want a lunar phase watch. The watch is not perfect like... The strap is useless. So put something else on it, that's a bit to sporty I think....








Anyway this will be a watch I can sometimes wear and use at work or something. I just wanted something with a moonphase. I wish I also had a sun/night complication but not sure if those are popular in watches and I want quartz for such complications. The quartz does not bother me either because there're no stripes or lines to tick. So I don't go where the second hand goes. It's all good! So I would say this is a perfect little quartz watch for people that cannot handle it when the second hand misses the marks. Only downsite is, you cannot really see what exact minute we are in. But you can obviously tell the 05-10-15-20 etc. In between you kind of have to guess.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

spacecat said:


> This confirms my "theory"/ suspicion that the Heimdallr.watch heimdallrwatch.com is run by some Swiss gentleman, maybe an expat in China or with other business ties to China and is in no way the "official store. Their "blacklist" is some marketing ****** to pee on other resellers. Is the address in a part of Switzerland where they speak also Italian?
> 
> Meanwhile, in a German board about watches, lots of people are getting now their Heimdallrs that were about 100 euros on Ali in the singles day sale. They are happy with their watches. And if something is wrong Ali has still an excellent dispute system. And what could go wrong with such a watch, that you wouldn't find out in the first day you have that watch? You don't really need that year long warranty heimdallrwatches.com is promising you in their "original" store, and if you would after 6 month owing the watch they wont be of any help. If they have something in their "European stock" it might be just returns, offered again.


I believe this was the same MO of the parnis.org website a while back. They stated they sold the best quality versions while resellers on AliExpress and eBay had lower quality ones. Absolutely untrue as I had a great quality Parnis from eBay.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

The official Seagull store put the customs value down as $19 so no tax to pay! 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I think you are right. If you dig into the heimdallrwatch.com website, you will find that the real owner is called Basel Watch Company.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/term-of-use


I think that is an Copypasta artefact as they copied their generic TOS from some other website(s).

I got they idea that they might be Swiss from their "blacklist" as links to stores on ebay and ali contain country domain _ch_ and _it. _They probably had their nephew to set up a website and then tried to do some html fu with their blacklist. 
Chinese Chinese commit other different horrors in web design, would have a WeChat contat on their page or a taobao link. Heimdallrwatch.com is definitely not Chinese. 
The person behind it is probably abroad now and not in China, and have their own internal communication problems about the stock and when stuff had to be send and neither our Swiss shopkeeper nor their Chinese contacts are professionals and not very experienced how to successfully run a resale business.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I think that is an Copypasta artefact as they copied their generic TOS from some other website(s).
> 
> I got they idea that they might be Swiss from their "blacklist" as links to stores on ebay and ali contain country domain _ch_ and _it. _They probably had their nephew to set up a website and then tried to do some html fu with their blacklist.
> Chinese Chinese commit other different horrors in web design, would have a WeChat contat on their page or a taobao link. Heimdallrwatch.com is definitely not Chinese.
> The person behind it is probably abroad now and not in China, and have their own internal communication problems about the stock and when stuff had to be send and neither our Swiss shopkeeper nor their Chinese contacts are professionals and not very experienced how to successfully run a resale business.


How did you figure this all out? I mean it does make sense what you say, but it's just not something I would directly look for.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

It really is a beautiful watch. My 2nd Seagull. No regrets.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> How did you figure this all out? I mean it does make sense what you say, but it's just not something I would directly look for.


I was once a platinum power seller on ebay, operating out of Bangkok, shipping worldwide, mostly to the Anglosphere and Europe. Its a while ago, pre Web 2.0 and Amazon prime. was a good time. I know how i operated, made mistakes, learned my lesson and i know how my fellow competitor did their stuff, their mistakes and how they had success. i know the other side, i know pretty well how it is to be a seller.
heimdallrwatch.com black list claim raised my suspicion and then were your reports how it is to deal with them. so i came to my conclusions.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

nice, but no subdial and it's 400 euro, it's just too much



DEV1ST8R said:


> Not AliX, or a sub dial, but definitely resembles it at a fraction of the price.
> 
> View attachment 15601305
> 
> Baltic Watch HMS 002


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

the site says it's sold out, except for a green version and a dark gray version, and anyway, non subdial



Ragl said:


> This could fulfil your need, soon to be released by Vario, auto or handwind, 38mm:
> 
> View attachment 15601714
> 
> ...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Phylida NTTD with the PT5000 is available on the NATO.
clear AR crystal, matte ceramic bezel, and 200m water resistant for $170 seems pretty solid.









109.08US $ 45% OFF|Phylida Black Dial Pt5000 Miyota Automatic Watch Diver 200m 007 Nttd Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 20bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

FatalException said:


> It really is a beautiful watch. My 2nd Seagull. No regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one exactly like it, but havn't worn it yet. I think I can stop buying watches all I need is a black Naomi Uemura (captain willard)

I love my green and blue one. But I believe my Steeldive one is very poorly regulated. I am going to check that out tomorrow. I just don't know how far I can wind the automatics as I never used to wind them. The San Martin is spot on. It does lose like 5 seconds a day. That's not bad.

I want to wear the Lobini but it's no fun when there's no full moon.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Gonna do a full review of my new stowa at some point (not in this thread) and I'll include some thoughts on my experiences with how Chinese watches (the bulk of my experience) stack up to entry-luxury in general.









This bauhaus Sea-Gull for example holds up remarkably well considering the 10x price difference. The Stowa is obviously better but diminishing returns are a thing. Both are worth the money, and I'd argue that despite diminishing returns spending more can still be the better purchase sometimes.

Should really use this one to compare, anybody have it?








235.58US $ 31% OFF|2022 Seagull Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Official Authentic Bauhaus Business Casual Mechanical Wristwatch 819.17.6091 - Couple Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Gonna do a full review of my new stowa at some point (not in this thread) and I'll include some thoughts on my experiences with how Chinese watches (the bulk of my experience) stack up to entry-luxury in general.
> View attachment 15602370
> 
> 
> ...


Enjoy the Stowa  And I'll be happy to read your findings.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Szechuan said:


> I have one exactly like it, but havn't worn it yet. I think I can stop buying watches all I need is a black Naomi Uemura (captain willard)
> 
> I love my green and blue one. But I believe my Steeldive one is very poorly regulated. I am going to check that out tomorrow. I just don't know how far I can wind the automatics as I never used to wind them. The San Martin is spot on. It does lose like 5 seconds a day. That's not bad.
> 
> I want to wear the Lobini but it's no fun when there's no full moon.


How can you not wear them as soon as they arrive? 

Sea-Gull did an older version (tank watch) with a date complication but I'm not a fan of dates on automatics. There's also a few homages as seen on JOMW but they never caught my eye like this one. The differences were too great.

Also this fake one for half the price. The side plate is engraved rather than screwed on.

Chinese are faking Chinese watches. We've come full circle.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

FatalException said:


> How can you not wear them as soon as they arrive?
> 
> Sea-Gull did an older version (tank watch) with a date complication but I'm not a fan of dates on automatics. There's also a few homages as seen on JOMW but they never caught my eye like this one. The differences were too great.
> 
> ...


I love the bullet that they put in the version you and I have bought. Must also say that the box it comes in is really nice. I mean it feels luxurious. It fits well with the watch as well. You convinced me I'll take it for a spin tomorrow. It's a great watch. I'm just to much in love with rubber straps and the Willard. And sadly a lot of watches I have ordered all came at once, so there wasn't much time.

The retangula turtle, Seagull army, Lobini and playshark aquatimer havn't been worn at all... It's bad...


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Phylida NTTD with the PT5000 is available on the NATO.
> clear AR crystal, matte ceramic bezel, and 200m water resistant for $170 seems pretty solid.
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered miyota on bracelet. Been waiting for the Phylida version to restock. Can't believe I told my self no more watches lol.
Hopefully this is the final watch of 2020. ?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

alihomages said:


> Just ordered miyota on bracelet. Been waiting for the Phylida version to restock. Can't believe I told my self no more watches lol.
> Hopefully this is the final watch of 2020.


You will love it...I've got the white one with the "Chinese" movement and it's great...one of my favorite pickups this year

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin has released a limited edition Damascus Steel Skull watch. It is pretty expensive, but I love this deep red one in particular. Is this is homage, or an original design?









San Martin limited edition automatic mechanical watch male Damascus steel personality skull waterproof business sports retro 2019


San Martin major in qualitied diving stainless steel watches, bronze watches.




www.skbwatches.com


----------



## Roddo (Dec 14, 2017)

As worn by David Beckham's chin-a-like.









Sent from my J8210 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Gonna do a full review of my new stowa at some point (not in this thread) and I'll include some thoughts on my experiences with how Chinese watches (the bulk of my experience) stack up to entry-luxury in general.
> View attachment 15602370
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be interested in reading your review of the Stowa. They make some beautiful looking watches and have been tempting me for a while. I have no real experience with German brands though.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

How are refunds on AliExpress supposed to work if you used coupons for part of the purchase?

I bought a fancy case for watches, costing a little under $100, but used coupons too (some were AliExpress coupons and one was a seller's coupon), which reduced the price quite a bit.

The case never arrived, and it turns out (from a fake tracking code) was never even sent. The seller ignored my messages. So, eventually I opened a dispute with AliExpress, which was (to my surprise) accepted within minutes, and I was granted a full refund. To my even greater surprise, I have been refunded the full amount as if I had never used coupons at all. That is, I made a non-trivial profit on the purchase.

I can't imagine that's how it is supposed to work. Is it?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> How are refunds on AliExpress supposed to work if you used coupons for part of the purchase?
> 
> I bought a fancy case for watches, costing a little under $100, but used coupons too (some were AliExpress coupons and one was a seller's coupon), which reduced the price quite a bit.
> 
> ...


Lucky you. They normally deduct any coupons used from the refund amount.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

FatalException said:


> How can you not wear them as soon as they arrive?
> 
> Sea-Gull did an older version (tank watch) with a date complication but I'm not a fan of dates on automatics. There's also a few homages as seen on JOMW but they never caught my eye like this one. The differences were too great.
> 
> ...


Replicas aside, there is a lot of "unauthorized" use of the Sea-Gull brand name. There's speculation that Sea-Gull has an off-the-catalog division that does OEM work and throws whatever is requested on the dial.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Lucky you. They normally deduct any coupons used from the refund amount.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


That's what I was expecting them to do: only refund me actual "cash" that I had spent, and I would just lose the value of the coupons used. Pretty weird, and the refund is now in my bank account.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> That's what I was expecting them to do: only refund me actual "cash" that I had spent, and I would just lose the value of the coupons used. Pretty weird, and the refund is now in my bank account.


Be happy it works like that.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> That's what I was expecting them to do: only refund me actual "cash" that I had spent, and I would just lose the value of the coupons used. Pretty weird, and the refund is now in my bank account.


Did you actually check your credit card balance? I have had a situation where on Ali page a higher amount was mentioned, but the real refunded money in my card with the payment I had made.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> Did you actually check your credit card balance? I have had a situation where on Ali page a higher amount was mentioned, but the real refunded money in my card with the payment I had made.


Same they'll say you get like £20 full refund but in your bank acc you'll get back say £16 (the amount you actually paid after coupons etc)


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi guys, maybe you can help me. 
I can't find how to search through a thread on this new version of the forum. Anyway, I remember someone posted a very goodmessage about all the different versions of the Seagull 1963 (prototypes and reissues), some month ago. I put a bookmark on this message back then, but I've changed my computer and lost my bookmarks. I can't find this message anymore. Do anyone has a solution ? 
Thanks a lot


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ⌚🇨🇳

Has someone tried this one , a quartz








26.94US $ 50% de réduction|NAKZEN – montre à Quartz pour hommes, nouvelle marque de luxe, étanche, Cool, en cuir, 2020 | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





What do you think of it ?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest video is live for anyone interested in a GMT Master Homage. Phylida with a solid offering....again.






Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

I have a new love.










Top of the lugs are brushed, bezel is brushed case back (frame that holds the display window) is brushed, the pushers are brushed. Sides are polished.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Latest video is live for anyone interested in a GMT Master Homage. Phylida with a solid offering....again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get that for your desk and confuse the hell out of people.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

spacecat said:


> I have a new love.
> 
> View attachment 15603630
> 
> ...


Beatiful, do you have an ali link for that?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

javak810i said:


> Beatiful, do you have an ali link for that?











189.99US $ 50% OFF|SEAKOSS Green 1963 Chronograph Mens 1901 Seagull Movement Gooseneck Acrylic Clock 38mm Military Army Mechanical Watch Pilots Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I noticed a significant difference in winding these two similar watches, both with Seagull ST1901 with the Swan neck option. I assumed them to be identical except for the dial, which amounts to a cosmetic difference. BTW, I love them both! 
However, the spring of the blue dial Merkur, after 28 winds is tight. But I can wind the cream colored Sugess 40 times and feel like there's a few more turns to go before becoming tight. 
Keep in mind that I know as much about movements as quantum physics. Does the winding spring come with the movement, or do different watch makers add their own spring when assembling the watch? 
Another difference that I attribute to the winding spring is that the Sugess runs about 25% longer than the Merkur when both watches are wound 20 times. 
The significant differences here have me wondering and I know some of you guys can name a movement from 50 paces! LOL









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> I noticed a significant difference in winding these two similar watches, both with Seagull ST1901 with the Swan neck option. I assumed them to be identical except for the dial, which amounts to a cosmetic difference. BTW, I love them both!
> However, the spring of the blue dial Merkur, after 28 winds is tight. But I can wind the cream colored Sugess 40 times and feel like there's a few more turns to go before becoming tight.
> Keep in mind that I know as much about movements as quantum physics. Does the winding spring come with the movement, or do different watch makers add their own spring when assembling the watch?
> Another difference that I attribute to the winding spring is that the Sugess runs about 25% longer than the Merkur when both watches are wound 20 times.
> ...


How do you measure full turns? do you mark the crown, using a tool to wind or just the feel between thumb and index finger?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just by feel. Each "turn" is in reality about a half full rotation. I could be off a couple of turns in 20, but the differences are much more than that. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Just by feel. Each "turn" is in reality about a half full rotation. I could be off a couple of turns in 20, but the differences are much more than that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


the feel might be a bit off due to the different crown size/diameter and better grip on the larger merkur crown. the smaller sugess crowns can be a bit fiddly.
I can't imagine that they use a different gear inside the movement or a shorter spring. still an interesting observation and worth an investigation. 
Do they run the same length when fully wound?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I have to investigate this further,with my best effort to control the variables. Good excu to play with my watches, LOL.

I've been busy today plowing snow with my tractor. I live on several acres of mountainside in the White Mountains of New Hampshire and we got nearly a foot of snow today.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## grarmpitutty (Jul 3, 2020)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi guys, maybe you can help me.
> I can't find how to search through a thread on this new version of the forum. Anyway, I remember someone posted a very goodmessage about all the different versions of the Seagull 1963 (prototypes and reissues), some month ago. I put a bookmark on this message back then, but I've changed my computer and lost my bookmarks. I can't find this message anymore. Do anyone has a solution ?
> Thanks a lot


I'm not sure about the message, but here's a pretty comprehensive video with links to further reading in the description:


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I'm planning on getting a 62mas homage.

Any recommendations on with brand to pic?

Are there other brands then san martin to offer a custom dial?

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Poerger said:


> I'm planning on getting a 62mas homage.
> 
> Any recommendations on with brand to pic?
> 
> ...


I've always liked the Chronos bronze 62mas homage:

￡186.66 35％ Off | Cronos 62Mas Bronze Diver Automatic NH35 Men Watch Bronze CUSN8 Rotate Bezel Sunray Dial Rubber Bubble Sapphire Glass








378.0US $ |Cronos 62Mas Bronze Diver Automatic NH35 Men Watch Bronze CUSN8 Rotate Bezel Sunray Dial Rubber Bubble Sapphire Glass|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I think they have a custom dial option but you have to contact them I believe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Poerger said:


> I'm planning on getting a 62mas homage.
> 
> Any recommendations on with brand to pic?
> 
> ...


Wait till San Martin comes out with a V4 that reverts their V3 update of changing the original seconds hand style to a traffic light style second hand. San Martin has a nice dark grey sunburst dial and comes in 40mm. other colours available.
Steeldive has a bigger and chunkier 62mas version, that might be your thing. black dial.
Heimdallr is a bit dull looking with a logo of a half shredded fish on the dial. various colour version available.
Fifty Four has a version that is true to the size of the original 62mas, just 38 mm (or 37.5), they are a bit more pricey and have the words *Fifty Four* on the dial.


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Here is a picture of the FiftyFour:



And here is a picture of the Steeldive version:



My wrist is 7"


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

spacecat said:


> Wait till San Martin comes out with a V4 that reverts their V3 update of changing the original seconds hand style to a traffic light style second hand. San Martin has a nice dark grey sunburst dial and comes in 40mm. other colours available.
> Steeldive has a bigger and chunkier 62mas version, that might be your thing. black dial.
> Heimdallr is a bit dull looking with a logo of a half shredded fish on the dial. various colour version available.
> Fifty Four has a version that is true to the size of the original 62mas, just 38 mm (or 37.5), they are a bit more pricey and have the words *Fifty Four* on the dial.


-40USD coupon code 2020XMAS works for FiftyFour - tested


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Donerix said:


> Here is a picture of the FiftyFour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cool
is it really only d37mm?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

look nice !


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

frogles said:


> -40USD coupon code 2020XMAS works for FiftyFour - tested


Looks like if coupons stack it can be had for little under US$200.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

frogles said:


> cool
> is it really only d37mm?


Yes 37mm. It is very well built but it does feel bit small on my 7" wrist. But then I am used to 40mm+ watches.
I bought it for a project to make a vintage looking recreation of the 62MAS. Work in progress:


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Donerix said:


> Here is a picture of the FiftyFour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the information 

You don't happen to know if any of those would take a seiko mod dial (no oem, but dagaz / yobokies)?
The san martin hexagon is ok'ish, but all other brand names doesn't do it for me. So I would like to change the dial or have a custom one.

At the moment san martin looks best for me - especially because of the custom dial option. But this option doesn't seem to be available right now on their website

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Donerix said:


> Yes 37mm. It is very well built but it does feel bit small on my 7" wrist. But then I am used to 40mm+ watches.
> I bought it for a project to make a vintage looking recreation of the 62MAS. Work in progress:


I love your patina


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

Poerger said:


> Wow, thanks for the information
> 
> You don't happen to know if any of those would take a seiko mod dial (no oem, but dagaz / yobokies)?
> The san martin hexagon is ok'ish, but all other brand names doesn't do it for me. So I would like to change the dial or have a custom one.
> ...


 The FiftyFour dial is 29.0mm from what I remember. The Steeldive is larger. From what I heard the San Martin takes a 28.5mm dial which is a very common size for aftermarket dials.
In my opinion from the San Martin the V2 is the closest to the original, but the Sharkey has the closest case shape (but more the size of a SLA017)


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Heimdallr has given me a tracking code for a free watch. I'm going to wait and see....


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Wow, thanks for the information
> 
> You don't happen to know if any of those would take a seiko mod dial (no oem, but dagaz / yobokies)?
> The san martin hexagon is ok'ish, but all other brand names doesn't do it for me. So I would like to change the dial or have a custom one.
> ...


I have a San Martin bronze 62MAS and although the dial is 28.5mm it has the chapter ring attached with a couple of lugs and pins so not sure how easy it would be to fit a standard dial. This is the bronze version though so may not be the same for the steel version.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel. 





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> I have to investigate this further,with my best effort to control the variables. Good excu to play with my watches, LOL.
> 
> I've been busy today plowing snow with my tractor. I live on several acres of mountainside in the White Mountains of New Hampshire and we got nearly a foot of snow today.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Wow that looks cold! I live in Perth Australia and we have 5 days off temps over 39c coming up! Ill swap you lol


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benyar are making some nice affordable pieces! Cheers bro...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Benyar are making some nice affordable pieces! Cheers bro...


Did you watch the whole video until the end?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Did you watch the whole video until the end?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper





No1VIPER said:


> Did you watch the whole video until the end?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I'm at the 3 min mark atm still watching! Why is there a surprise coming up? lol


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I ordered a Flieger 44mm with a ST-16 6 weeks ago and it was deemed lost and got a refund. Now I've just received a msg from Aust post it will be delivered on Monday. Australia Post has been terrible lately! They lost a watch of mine at the start of the year now this. I told the seller and he said to pay him when I can which was cool off him...


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Any recommendations for 36-38mm watches?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Eltrebor said:


> Any recommendations for 36-38mm watches?


Quarts or automatic? For automatic you'll have a wider variety of decent Chinese watches at good stuff.com or consider Seiko 5.

Edit: Welcome to [Times International] - [good deals on watches, toys, gifts, healthcare, household items...]

There are quartz options like Nakzen Pagoda, a forum favorite.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

I really don't mind whether it is quartz or mechanical, I'd just like some smaller watch options that people enjoy because I have a small wrist size.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Eltrebor said:


> Any recommendations for 36-38mm watches?


This is a really good one.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Eltrebor said:


> I really don't mind whether it is quartz or mechanical, I'd just like some smaller watch options that people enjoy because I have a small wrist size.


Sea-gull

Shanghai 


50 - 100, Page 2


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Quite a few new releases

Steeldive:





Sd1952t 300m Waterproof Mens Dive Watches Steeldive Sport Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Sapphire Luminous Montre - Buy Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch,Sapphire Luminous Montre,Mens Dive Watches Steeldive Product on Alibaba.com


Sd1952t 300m Waterproof Mens Dive Watches Steeldive Sport Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Sapphire Luminous Montre - Buy Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch,Sapphire Luminous Montre,Mens Dive Watches Steeldive Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





















New Malachite Shirryu Diver








Shirryu Bronze Diver


Shirryu Bronze Diver: Case material : CuSn8 Bronze Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 41mm Height : 15mm (with glass) Lug to lug : 47.3mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : Leather strap with quick release spring bars Buckle : CuSn8 Bronze buckle Bezel : Bronze bezel insert Glass : Double...




wrwatches.com





























217.97US $ 50% OFF|Miyota 9015 Watch Men Bronze 100m Diver Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Sports Titanium Sapphire Crystal Clock Reloj Hombre 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Eltrebor said:


> I really don't mind whether it is quartz or mechanical, I'd just like some smaller watch options that people enjoy because I have a small wrist size.


To regurgitate what others said:
All the 1963 chronograph watches are 37.5mm. Those are some Ali classics. Sea-Gull has a bunch of ~38mm watches. Non-dive 7S26 Seiko 5s tend to be around 37mm. Orient Bambino 36mm. I'm sure Citizen and Casio have some nice quartz watches in that size.

I personally wouldn't go good-stuffs, I've seen too many shady fakes there.



No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh yikes. The stainless steel case was the one thing that I thought was good for the price. 
Again, I think I saw it for £25 after discounts and coupons. So not surprised you get what you pay for. Mainly just annoying that the sellers are lying as usual.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> To regurgitate what others said:
> All the 1963 chronograph watches are 37.5mm. Those are some Ali classics. Sea-Gull has a bunch of ~38mm watches. Non-dive 7S26 Seiko 5s tend to be around 37mm. Orient Bambino 36mm. I'm sure Citizen and Casio have some nice quartz watches in that size.
> 
> I personally wouldn't go good-stuffs, I've seen too many shady fakes there.
> ...


Yeah it was too good to be true in the end.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The explorer doesn't look too bad with its too short hands. it isn't that noticeable at the first glance. Do you saw some photos people shared of their Benyar Milgauss, there are the hands pure horror, little tiny flimsy mickey mouse hands.
But that chrome plated case, on reddit some Milgauss owner reported the same.

Anyway, still a success story, nice example of Aliexpress' excellent complaint department. 
You should make a video devoted to that aspect of shopping on Ali.

Thanks once more for taking the risk to show us some new watches with unknown qualities.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> I have a San Martin bronze 62MAS and although the dial is 28.5mm it has the chapter ring attached with a couple of lugs and pins so not sure how easy it would be to fit a standard dial. This is the bronze version though so may not be the same for the steel version.


Well that's a bummer - I don't see a reason why the bronze variant would differ from the steel one.

So I'm back to custom dial order or to live with the san martin logo

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

Looking forward to your full review.
I have the same seagull, I also own seagull 1963. 
I have owned five swiss/German watches, which are around 1000 euro each.

Regarding this stowa vs seagull comparison, I think stowa has better hands. The cases are no difference, it was claimed by some forum members that stowa cases are from China. Indeed, my stowa flieger does not have a better case than the Chinese Parnis ones.

I then started to pay attention to watch case, so I bought Ickler and Damasko watches. I hoped I could have better watch cases (from Germany). yes, they are better than stowa and the seagull ones as you show here. But nothing fancy, some Chinese brands have the same quality cases. Moreover, both the damasko and Limes watches are with dials not so interesting, in terms of finish and design.

Then I have wanted a Tourby lawless blue badly recently, almost pull the trigger. I really like the dial. Then one night I saw Hruodland aquatimer, it has sw200, superb dial and case. Of course this one cost 400 usd, but come on man, who need a Tourby at 1500 euro? At least I will give it a third thought. But I will buy a Hruodland soon, debating blue or green dial now. 
One might say Hruodland is a homage, I would say, like many others, Tourby also get inspirations some others.

So In summary of my journey to mechanical watches, unless you go to upper tier luxury brand, it is really not hard to find a better/low cost watch from some Chinese brands. They could be equivalent to swiss/German ones upto around 3000 euro, if not better. Theses watches are casers in most cases, no matter they are Chinese, Swiss or German. 
What I need is a good case, an interesting and good finished dial, and a workhorse like Eta or sellita.



john_marston said:


> Gonna do a full review of my new stowa at some point (not in this thread) and I'll include some thoughts on my experiences with how Chinese watches (the bulk of my experience) stack up to entry-luxury in general.
> View attachment 15602370
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> To regurgitate what others said:
> All the 1963 chronograph watches are 37.5mm. Those are some Ali classics. Sea-Gull has a bunch of ~38mm watches. Non-dive 7S26 Seiko 5s tend to be around 37mm. Orient Bambino 36mm. I'm sure Citizen and Casio have some nice quartz watches in that size.
> 
> I personally wouldn't go good-stuffs, I've seen too many shady fakes there.
> ...


I got this on the last sale for 30 euros, still in they mail and might take near the 90 days to get here.. At that price I feel cheated but not too cheated. For 8-10 euros more than a tevise you get a working watch. I will keep it and if I like three design I will get a proper homage .
Benyar is the same company as pagani, the budget segment of the budget company.

On a final note I do hope the case back is stainless steel at least...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Hey guys I have a question about a time setting issue on a Nakzen Pagoda watch I received from the 11/11 sale. Whenever the crown is pulled to the 2nd position and I am turning the hands to set the time, it will eventually slip and start turning the date wheel. Is this an issue with the crown, the stem or keyless works? Could this be fixed easily?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Gerrard8 said:


> Looking forward to your full review.
> I have the same seagull, I also own seagull 1963.
> I have owned five swiss/German watches, which are around 1000 euro each.
> 
> ...


Interesting thoughts!

I can see your point about some western brands just being 'casers'. The case finishing on the Stowa is definitely a step above the Sea-Gull imo. Though the Chinese can make fantastic cases and this might be one of them. According to Stowa 80% of the cost of production is in Europe, and I remember them writing somewhere that there are 4 or 5 high quality Chinese factories that produce for other German/Swiss brands as well as them. I'm not too fussy about the details of where the parts made, but getting 'Made in Germany' with a high standard of QC is what I wanted. I'll send them an email asking for details.

The issue with Chinese brands in my experience is that there is always a compromise. The cases and specs might be good, but either QC is lacking or the design is a bit off somehow. For some watches I'm not fussy and the China specs/$ is the way to go, but for other type of watches they just can't get it right imo. You pay a premium for a Western brand, but I must say with the Stowa there are no compromises. It's almost boring compared to the thrill of a Chinese affordable that might be a bit of a shtter or it might be an amazing surprise. It depends what you're looking for.

Anyway, I'll do a review and full thoughts probably after Christmas


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Interesting thoughts!
> 
> I can see your point about some western brands just being 'casers'. The case finishing on the Stowa is definitely a step above the Sea-Gull imo. Though the Chinese can make fantastic cases and this might be one of them. According to Stowa 80% of the cost of production is in Europe, and I remember them writing somewhere that there are 4 or 5 high quality Chinese factories that produce for other German/Swiss brands as well as them. I'm not too fussy about the details of where the parts made, but getting 'Made in Germany' with a high standard of QC is what I wanted. I'll send them an email asking for details.
> 
> ...


Thanks Gerrard8 and john_marston for the posts about this.

German brands are increasingly interesting to me and with it being uncharted territory I'm reading up on them before going down yet another watch rabbit hole.

Having bought the Escapement Time Flieger recently, I am still hugely impressed with the quality of it and it sees a lot of wrist time. I do wonder whether I could justify the 12x cost for a German Flieger despite the obvious additional benefits of outstanding finish, heritage, customer service and movement from the likes of Stowa or Laco over what I'd expect from an AliEx brand. Would I be any happier with one of those? Almost certainly, yes. However, I doubt I'd be 12x happier with a German Flieger at £1,000 than I am with the Chinese one which cost me £75...at the moment...I suspect that view may change at some point.

I'm not necessarily looking for another watch that's bordering on, or into luxury, just at the moment. The £1k Stowa Flieger is beautiful, but so is the Escapement Time, being my first and only homage to the German watches. It's the only example I've had on wrist and so I cannot compare side by side, something I'd love to do!


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

I agree with many what you said. 
Good you ask stowa where their cases are from, I would guess they either will not respond, or reply in an official manner. 
I do agree with you that the stowa case for the watch your have is better than the specific seagull bauhaus one. But frankly, it is a relatively simple case, and it is fully polished case, not too much craftmsnship in it or to show.

Then if you look at stowa flieger, the finish in brushing is indeed inferior to some other German peers. The surface is darker, the cutting is not so accurate, the brushing is so so. It is also not better than Chinese Parnis.

In terms of cutting corners, if you look at this specific stowa watch, I would say the leather strap is cutting corner. My damasko and limes have much better straps. Not to mention it is not as good as Nomos one. 
The movement (not necessarily your watch) is also confusing, how on earth a eta2824 top movement could come without incabloc shock absorber? They must cut corners. 
One could also argue that the stowa watches sapphire glasses ( including many other German/Swiss ones) are just mediocre, not as good as Sinn, Breitling or IWC. These are all compromises for stowa (and many others) at or above 1000 euro.

The Hruodland I mentioned, I am sure it cuts corners in sapphire glass, I will not get IWC AR coating here. I also believe the sw200 movement is lower grade since it is not specified. But at 400 usd, I am satisfied with the gorgeous case and dial, difficult to ask for more. But there are so much inflation for the casers from many western brands, and they are still with so many compromises, that is for sure.



john_marston said:


> Interesting thoughts!
> 
> I can see your point about some western brands just being 'casers'. The case finishing on the Stowa is definitely a step above the Sea-Gull imo. Though the Chinese can make fantastic cases and this might be one of them. According to Stowa 80% of the cost of production is in Europe, and I remember them writing somewhere that there are 4 or 5 high quality Chinese factories that produce for other German/Swiss brands as well as them. I'm not too fussy about the details of where the parts made, but getting 'Made in Germany' with a high standard of QC is what I wanted. I'll send them an email asking for details.
> 
> ...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Well I do think that first of all it's not really fair to compare Chinese brands to Western brands if they are not in the same price category.

I can safely say that Steel Dive is better than anything I can get in the west for the same price.
Even in the San Martin range I won't get any better. I mean a San Martin is still cheaper then for example the Seiko Monster used to be. I bought a Seiko king turtle for 300 euro's second hand in 2016. San Martin blows this watch to pieces for less than the price. It has a 4R36 which is the same as the Chinese use. So I would say San Martin and Steeldive put those watches to shame.

When you look at the cheaper price range I do think these Chinese watches do dominate. They really do. When you move up in price it might be different. I think you have to appreciate these Chinese watches for what they are. You can compare them to 1k watches, but well... It's as if you compare a cat with a tiger.

You can't just look at the specs and quality of case etc without taking the price inside your calculation. I really hope that a 1k watch will have a better quality case than a 200 euro watch would have I mean it's only 1/5th of the price.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

It is hard lesson learned, I would say.
If I would do it again, I will pick one or several Chinese pilot watches. If this does not cure my pilot watch bug, IWC might be the only solution, then it needs to be something like IWC mark XVI spitfire, as I like mordern interpretation of pilot watches.

Frankly, the stowa you mentioned is with very good heat blued hands, the other parts are not particularly special or higher quality. My purchase certainly did not make me 12 times happier. Instead it leaded (or annoyed) me to a pathway to explore which German brand could give a high quality case. I found some answer. 
After that, I started to wonder which brand could give a nice dial. I temporarily came to the conclusion: these are all casers, Chinese, Swiss or German. They all cut some obvious corners. I should either save for a 5000 euro+ watch, or get a Chinese caser.



leastonh said:


> Thanks Gerrard8 and john_marston for the posts about this.
> 
> German brands are increasingly interesting to me and with it being uncharted territory I'm reading up on them before going down yet another watch rabbit hole.
> 
> ...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Gerrard8 said:


> But frankly, it is a relatively simple case, and it is fully polished case, not too much craftmsnship in it or to show.
> 
> Then if you look at stowa flieger, the finish in brushing is indeed inferior to some other German peers. The surface is darker, the cutting is not so accurate, the brushing is so so. It is also not better than Chinese Parnis.


I can't compare to other ~1000usd German watches.
But I'll disagree that just because it's a high-polish dressy case that it doesn't show craftmanship, that's silly imo. I've had some Parnis-level high polished Ali watches and there is a significant difference in quality. If I put my high-polished Steeldive next to it there really is no competition. Same with the Sea-Gull. It's not even close to 10x better as the price suggests, though. I paid a premium to get the 'full package' for this watch.

I do also think a 400usd Chinese watch can achieve this level of case quality.

But again, for this bauhaus watch I was looking for the 'full package' that the Chinese don't offer imo. Not to bash on this €200 Sea-Gull but it just looks a bit...off compared to the Germans


Spoiler




















not my pics, I'm lazy





> In terms of cutting corners, if you look at this specific stowa watch, I would say the leather strap is cutting corner. My damasko and limes have much better straps. Not to mention it is not as good as Nomos one.


I wish they HAD cut more corners with the strap. It sells for €120 on their website with the deployment. I wish they had just included one of their non-hand-stitched straps _without_ a deployment clasp for ~€30, and cut the price of the watch. Also, the Nomos MSRP is double that of the Stowa so I'd expect some things to be better (though no deployment).



> The movement (not necessarily your watch) is also confusing, how on earth could a eta2824 top movement could come without incabloc shock absorber? They must cut corners.


It does, from their website:



Spoiler



ETA 2824-2

Version TOP ( additional cost, with blued screws )

- rhodium-plated movement bridge

- Cotes de Genève stripes

- golden STOWA logo on the standard rotor

- or hand-made rotor of German silver with individual engraving

*- Incabloc or Novodiac shock protection *

- min. 38 hrs power reserve

- 28 800 half vibrations per hour (4 HZ)

- Regulation from 0 up to plus 10 sec. divergence per day





> One could also argue that the stowa watches sapphire glasses ( including many other German/Swiss ones) are just mediocre, not as good as Sinn, Breitling or IWC. These are all compromises for stowa (and many others) at or above 1000 euro.
> 
> The Hruodland I mentioned, I am sure it cuts corners in sapphire glass, I will not get IWC AR coating here. I also believe the sw200 movement is lower grade since it is not specified. But at 400 usd, I am satisfied with the gorgeous case and dial, difficult to ask for more. But there are so much inflation for the casers from many western brands, and they are still with so many compromises, that is for sure.


I wouldn't know how a flat sapphire glass is better than another besides thickness and AR coating, which both seem good on the Stowa. Also nice to have sapphire on the caseback. But yeah I wouldn't really know how it's worse than Sinn et al., no experience. It's a dressy watch so not looking for something bullet-proof.

I don't think a 400usd Hruodland is cutting many corners when it comes to the watch quality. I think the main corners that are cut are in branding, design, labour, packaging, customer service, etc. And if those things aren't an issue then I think you'll love it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Gerrard8 said:


> It is hard lesson learned, I would say.
> If I would do it again, I will pick one or several Chinese pilot watches. If this does not cure my pilot watch bug, IWC might be the only solution, then it needs to be something like IWC mark XVI spitfire, as I like mordern interpretation of pilot watches.
> 
> Frankly, the stowa you mentioned is with very good heat blued hands, the other parts are not particularly special or higher quality. My purchase certainly did not make me 12 times happier. Instead it leaded (or annoyed) me to a pathway to explore which German brand could give a high quality case. I found some answer.
> After that, I started to wonder which brand could give a nice dial. I temporarily came to the conclusion: these are all casers, Chinese, Swiss or German. They all cut some obvious corners. I should either save for a 5000 euro+ watch, or get a Chinese caser.


Lots of food for thought over these posts and it's appreciated when a new perspective is given. I have seen a number of macro shots of Stowa hands and compared to the Chinese Flieger, they are stunning.

For now, my pilot bug has been satisfied and I'm not looking for anything more. I still want to explore German brands and am looking for gateways into them with the less expensive watches.



Szechuan said:


> Well I do think that first of all it's not really fair to compare Chinese brands to Western brands if they are not in the same price category.


I think it depends on what you're looking for. Some here have, quite rightly, said Seiko cannot be compared to AliEx brands because the heritage is lacking in the latter. Yes, absolutely. However, looking purely at specs, QC and finish, some AliEx watches are head and shoulders above the likes of Seiko, Citizen and others. From a purely cost perspective, it's worth the gamble on buying a San Martin, Escapement Time, Phylida or similar over one of the established brands because they cost far less, scratch an itch and you end up with more watches to wear for the money you spend. What's not to like? 

Heritage _is_ important to me, up to a point. I also consider the cost of it and weigh up whether it is always worth paying for. In many cases, no imo. To others on WUS, heritage is paramount and I respect that. I own a Breitling and would never buy or wear a homage because the snob in me wouldn't allow it. Then again, I own a Doxa and would still happily wear a Maranez Samui steel, which is pretty much a clone. Does that make much sense? Not really


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

this 40 mm Corgeut has the potential to be a real looker in real life as the photos probably don't do it justice. could be an amazing sunburst.



















There are also black and blue dial versions.









72.72US $ 40% OFF|Corgeut 40mm New Men's Top Mechanical Watch Stainless Silvery Case White Dial Date Leather Strap Power Reserve Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Available in a couple of different stores. i just picked one at random to place a link.

Edith says i should add a pic of the inspirational role model


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I think it depends on what you're looking for. Some here have, quite rightly, said Seiko cannot be compared to AliEx brands because the heritage is lacking in the latter. Yes, absolutely. However, looking purely at specs, QC and finish, some AliEx watches are head and shoulders above the likes of Seiko, Citizen and others. From a purely cost perspective, it's worth the gamble on buying a San Martin, Escapement Time, Phylida or similar over one of the established brands because they cost far less, scratch an itch and you end up with more watches to wear for the money you spend. What's not to like?
> 
> Heritage _is_ important to me, up to a point. I also consider the cost of it and weigh up whether it is always worth paying for. In many cases, no imo. To others on WUS, heritage is paramount and I respect that. I own a Breitling and would never buy or wear a homage because the snob in me wouldn't allow it. Then again, I own a Doxa and would still happily wear a Maranez Samui steel, which is pretty much a clone. Does that make much sense? Not really


I see that's a valid argument. I don't care one bit about heritage because I think the heritage is not in the company but rather in the people who did wear it. For example the seamaster is not popular because it's made by Omega but because one certain person wore it in a movie.

And an old school Greek thinker once said:


> No man ever steps in the same river twice, for it's not the same river and he's not the same man.
> - Heraclitus


However, it's all about personal preference. I've seen a lot of homage bashing in the forums of my own country. I myself like them, and I can understand some people like heritage more then they would specs etc. Though I wonder if that is not a construct hobbyists have created themselves.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

spacecat said:


> this 40 mm Corgeut has the potential to be a real looker in real life as the photos probably don't do it justice. could be an amazing sunburst.
> 
> View attachment 15607460
> 
> ...


Well spotted, thanks for the link. I prefer the look of the Corgeut over the JLC. The crown on the Corgeut is very interesting. Different. Shame it's not sapphire, but it is cheap


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I see that's a valid argument. I don't care one bit about heritage because I think the heritage is not in the company but rather in the people who did wear it. For example the seamaster is not popular because it's made by Omega but because one certain person wore it in a movie.
> 
> And an old school Greek thinker once said:
> 
> However, it's all about personal preference. I've seen a lot of homage bashing in the forums of my own country. I myself like them, and I can understand some people like heritage more then they would specs etc. Though I wonder if that is not a construct hobbyists have created themselves.


I guess the other danger is that with a strong heritage it is probably easy to become lazy and complacent. Whereas, newer brands such as some on AliEx and the microbrands have little or no historical reputation to draw upon and have to pull out all the stops to satisfy the demanding likes of us 

There are plenty on WUS who bash homages too and that's fine with me. Horses for courses.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> My Lobini came:
> View attachment 15601757


In case you wondered, it's a clone of the Blancpain Villeret Moonphase, which I'm sure is much nicer but costs about 360x (not a typo) as much.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mlstein said:


> In case you wondered, it's a clone of the Blancpain Villeret Moonphase, which I'm sure is much nicer but costs about 360x (not a typo) as much.


Oh thanks I didn't even know that! The Blancpain indeed looks nicer! Though well they shouldn't be called Blancpain but Walletpain...... Quite happy with the Lobini I just wanted a moonphase watch in quartz. The lobini was the nicest I could find. Seems I chose right.



leastonh said:


> I guess the other danger is that with a strong heritage it is probably easy to become lazy and complacent. Whereas, newer brands such as some on AliEx and the microbrands have little or no historical reputation to draw upon and have to pull out all the stops to satisfy the demanding likes of us
> 
> There are plenty on WUS who bash homages too and that's fine with me. Horses for courses.


Well that is true, for me I never really wondered much about things like heritage. I'm not into such things.

Oh sure people can bash homages. I think I worded it wrong, people wearing homages sometimes get shamed. I think there's no reason to go as far to do that. But then again, if someone wants to I suppose they can. I like the live and live approach though.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Szechuan said, "Quite happy with the Lobini I just wanted a moonphase watch in quartz. The lobini was the nicest I could find. Seems I chose right."

I totally agree! You don't want to be resetting the moon phase every time the watch runs down. Good choice 

It seems my Aliexpress watches are being delivered in almost reverse order. Still haven't received 11:11 sale and an order from Dec 8, should arrive Monday according to tracking (hope its real)!

BTW, I ordered yet another watch today, not from Ali, but when is this 2020 going to end and I stop looking at YouTube watch reviews! Aghhhh! 
Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchnut69 (Dec 24, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Did you watch the whole video until the end?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


That is really bad of them claiming stainless steel case, lucky you damaged the case and found out & can get a refund.

How many of these cheap watches are like that though?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

watchnut69 said:


> That is really bad of them claiming stainless steel case, lucky you damaged the case and found out & can get a refund.
> 
> How many of these cheap watches are like that though?


It does make you wonder.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Anyone else randomly receive a watch strap and spring bar tool from China in the mail? I did not order it and my last order from Ali arrived about a month ago.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Anyone else randomly receive a watch strap and spring bar tool from China in the mail? I did not order it and my last order from Ali arrived about a month ago.


Maybe the seller put in a fake tracking number and accidentally put yours. Winner, winner, chicken dinner.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Anyone else randomly receive a watch strap and spring bar tool from China in the mail? I did not order it and my last order from Ali arrived about a month ago.


I had some straps arriving many month after i bought them.

I got a couple of things from Amazon, which i never ordered. read in the internet that for some sellers this is the cheapest way to clear warehouse space they rented from Amazon, or it is just to generate a real sale in the Amazon system and then they gave themselves a good review.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Szechuan said, "Quite happy with the Lobini I just wanted a moonphase watch in quartz. The lobini was the nicest I could find. Seems I chose right."
> 
> I totally agree! You don't want to be resetting the moon phase every time the watch runs down. Good choice
> 
> ...


Yes I think for moonphases quartz is the nicest. Especially in the cheaper mechanic scene, I do not want to mess with those movements. I don't know how workhorse they are. And yeah having to set it every time is a pain. I'm going to wear it when there's a full moon haha.

Good that your packages are slowly ariving. Hope you'll receive everything very soon!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

sarbmaster said:


> View attachment 15608077


Well God has dissapointed me. One package keeps getting a security return I think it's going back to the seller now....


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Well that is true, for me I never really wondered much about things like heritage. I'm not into such things.
> 
> Oh sure people can bash homages. I think I worded it wrong, people wearing homages sometimes get shamed. I think there's no reason to go as far to do that. But then again, if someone wants to I suppose they can. I like the live and live approach though.


It's awful that someone would go out of their way to make another feel bad for wearing a homage. It probably says a lot about the person who does something like that.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

leastonh said:


> It's awful that someone would go out of their way to make another feel bad for wearing a homage. It probably says a lot about the person who does something like that.


Yeah.. certain other forums here have people that are borderline offended by homages, and think homages/anything from China is crap.

Luckily you can ignore them, as nobody else on the planet really cares if it's an homage


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Filippo Loreti Florence 400$ vs Cadisen C-8180G 80$ comparison & review*


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Yes I think for moonphases quartz is the nicest. Especially in the cheaper mechanic scene, I do not want to mess with those movements. I don't know how workhorse they are. And yeah having to set it every time is a pain. I'm going to wear it when there's a full moon haha.
> 
> Good that your packages are slowly ariving. Hope you'll receive everything very soon!


I don't think moon phase complications are much more complex than a calendar. A driver on the hour wheel, moonphase wheel, jumper (to hold it in place), and mechanism to change the phase are the required pieces. The biggest pain is probably resetting the moon phase if you don't keep your watch charged.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

I've come across some fake Heuer Monaco on AliX. You can get it in a lot of different color schemes, including the legendary blue, and in the shape of the Caliber 12 (classic, crown on the right), and Caliber 11 (fake crown on the left like the original one, a small crown to operate the watch on the right). So it proves it's possible to make these at a reasonnable price ! When you see Pagani making Rolex's homages with a Meca-Q, Parnis making Panerai's homages with a Meca-Q, and Bliger making Speedmaster homages with a Meca-Q, why can't they make a homage of the Monaco, branded "Bliger" or whatever, and featuring a Meca-Q. At 100€, I'd buy at least 2 of them, one for myself and one for my father who loves that watch. I'm sure it would be a huge success, like the Daytona homages some months ago. It's really frustrating because there's no way I buy a fake watch, but damn, just do an homage like that, it's obviously feasible !!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> I don't think moon phase complications are much more complex than a calendar. A driver on the hour wheel, moonphase wheel, jumper (to hold it in place), and mechanism to change the phase are the required pieces. The biggest pain is probably resetting the moon phase if you don't keep your watch charged.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Can we please change the subject. I've never had a moonphase and all this chatter about them is making me itch!!! 😂


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Gedmis said:


> *Filippo Loreti Florence 400$ vs Cadisen C-8180G 80$ comparison & review*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good review! I heard that Cadisen are doing it in sapphire soon. Though I'm more of a Nautilus guy.

Filippo Loreti are borderline scammers. Ben did a good overview of the brand in a recent video


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Gedmis said:


> *Filippo Loreti Florence 400$ vs Cadisen C-8180G 80$ comparison & review*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do any of you guys know where I could find a handset like these.. or what they'd even be called?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> *Filippo Loreti Florence 400$ vs Cadisen C-8180G 80$ comparison & review*
> 
> View attachment 15608706
> 
> View attachment 15608705


Nice review


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> I don't care one bit about heritage because I think the heritage is not in the company but rather in the people who did wear it. For example the seamaster is not popular because it's made by Omega but because one certain person wore it in a movie.


While I suspect there's an element of Bond wannabe for some in buying a modern Seamaster, I don't think there's any 'heritage' in that - Bond isn't a real person, Fleming had him wearing a Rolex and the Seamaster has been around (as a model name) for longer than Bond.

You could argue there's some heritage in the Speedmaster Professional as it was worn by Apollo astronauts, although yours won't have been and, again, I think too much is made of this amongst (usually) people trying to denigrate the Speedmaster Pro.

The bottom line is that both these watches are night and day better quality than something like a San Martin, as they should be. Are they so much better to justify the cost? Hard to say, everyone knows that there is a law of diminishing returns on quality - You can't double the quality for double the price and the higher the quality, the higher the cost to achieve any improvement.

A watch isn't just the sum of its spec sheet, there is design, quality control and finishing involved.

Of course, these Omegas both have in-house movements too and (running well) will beat an NH35 (much as I admire that movement).

The heritage in an Omega (or a Rolex or many other premium brands) is that they've been designing and making watches for well over 100 years - They make them from the ground up and they innovate, both in design and technology, the Chinese aren't (yet, at least).

Nothing wrong with buying a Chinese watch, I have a number, but whether you care about 'heritage' of the maker or not, you're getting something from an Omega that you'll never get from a San Martin or similar.

Of course, you're paying for it, but it's not nothing and it's far more relevant to the watch on your wrist than which actor playing a fictional character flashed it prominently in a film.

M


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

snowman40 said:


> While I suspect there's an element of Bond wannabe for some in buying a modern Seamaster, I don't think there's any 'heritage' in that - Bond isn't a real person, Fleming had him wearing a Rolex and the Seamaster has been around (as a model name) for longer than Bond.
> 
> You could argue there's some heritage in the Speedmaster Professional as it was worn by Apollo astronauts, although yours won't have been and, again, I think too much is made of this amongst (usually) people trying to denigrate the Speedmaster Pro.
> 
> ...


Long post: TLDR: So I'm not saying Rolex and Omega are bad and Chinese homages are better. I'm saying Chinese homages are better for me and the life I live.

Hello,

Your post does hold merit. Though it really depends on in what one is looking for. That post was mainly my opinion. I'm interested in pilot watches and such. I think the B-Uhr has a heritage but I don't think Laco or Stowa created that heritage, I think the pilots wearing it did. That is how I see things, because I don't like to think that big companies turn the wheels of our human history. I would like to think that it's humans driving history. And yes there have been influential humans in history, but I wouldn't like to say that it was all them.

You say that a Rolex or Omega is a much better quality. I would agree with you there. Stronger said they better have higher quality, as we both agree that there's a hefty price difference.

Though when you say a watch is more than the sum of it's a spec sheet. You start talking about the movement right after that. In my opinion the movement is a spec and movement is a spec I do not care much about. As long as it is reliable, and I can run it in to the ground. That is why I do not care about in-house movements. Too expensive to finicky. They are more accurate, sure they might be more efficient, but for me it's not worth it's price, and having to service.

And yes there might have been some confusion. I see heritage in the sense of humanity. You see heritage in the company itself. I do not think the definitions are right or wrong. We wouldn't have had pilot watches, without pilots. I do think that makes sense? A lot of divers were also created for military purposes. I look towards that heritage. To see heritage as in the company. Then I would agree San Martin has none.

What is this other something I would get? I'm currently studying to become a theologian and I can tell you this sounds esoteric.

From a sociological point of view we live in a society of disposables. In a society were Apple and Samsung launch their new flagships smartphones every year and people keep buying them. In such a society I think a NH35 movement is the best. You use it til it dies, and then you just throw in a new one. Hoping they are still around after all. I think these homage watches fit the spirit of the time we live in.

I see luxury watches by Rolex and Omega as something for rich people, that can buy it without a care in the world. Furthermore, I don't see them as things an average Joe should buy by saving his hard-earned cash. This is my opinion. I do like those watches it's just I don't want to spend money for them and I don't think they fit the society we now live in. At least the society I live in. I'm an average Joe, I walk streets in the evening and can get mugged for the watch etc.

So I'm not saying Rolex and Omega are bad and Chinese homages are better. I'm saying Chinese homages are better for me and the life I live.

And in the end that's the only good thing about capitalism, we all get a choice.

Having said all this I think luxury watches like Rolex and Omega are beautiful. They are just not for me. It's the same as in which I think a luxury apartment or a big villa is more beautiful than a small apartment or house. It's just I cannot afford them, so they are not for me, and thus I do not care for them, for if I were to care I would only feel grief, for wanting one yet not being able to. And this outweighs for me: That special something that I cannot get with a San Martin. In the end you create such ''special something'' for yourself. The watch I did wear when hugging my ex for the first time, it will always be a special watch for me. No watchmaker can inject such a special something for me in the movement and or watch.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have had the Corgeut Aqua Terra homage for quite a while, but hardly ever wear it. To be honest, I was quite underwhelmed by it when it arrived. But simply replacing the shiny metal bracelet with a blue rubber strap has completely transformed it for me. It went from being one of my most-regretted purchases to one of my favourites.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have had the Corgeut Aqua Terra homage for quite a while, but hardly ever wear it. To be honest, I was quite underwhelmed by it when it arrived. But simply replacing the shiny metal bracelet with a blue rubber strap has completely transformed it for me. It went from being one of my most-regretted purchases to one of my favourites.
> 
> View attachment 15609933


The hands on the dial really pop out with the blue strap!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I have had the Corgeut Aqua Terra homage for quite a while, but hardly ever wear it. To be honest, I was quite underwhelmed by it when it arrived. But simply replacing the shiny metal bracelet with a blue rubber strap has completely transformed it for me. It went from being one of my most-regretted purchases to one of my favourites.
> 
> View attachment 15609933


Another proof that a strap can change a watch !


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Long post: TLDR: So I'm not saying Rolex and Omega are bad and Chinese homages are better. I'm saying Chinese homages are better for me and the life I live.
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Your post does hold merit.


I guess the difference in our thinking (to a degree, I don't disagree that some homages are good watches in their own right, or I wouldn't own any) is what 'heritage' is.

Yes, there's some involved in the association of a watch design with the people who wore them, I don't dispute that (although I feel less association with that - I'm not sure I'm keen on associating too closely with Luftwaffe carpet bombing when I wear my Fliegers).

Laco and Stowa (or someone at **** HQ) did define the look of a Flieger, not the aircrew.

More tangible, for me, is the engineering and design heritage that a company has in a field - The same way Rolls Royce or Porsche have a heritage of motoring excellence, Omega or Rolex have that in watchmaking.

Perhaps I wasn't clear, the heritage in the movement is the technological heritage, not part of the spec of a watch - There is some heritage, of course, in the NH35, but that is Seiko's, not SM's or Steeldive's. If no-one bought Omegas or Rolexes watch design and technology would never move forward, that's the 'heritage' I see you are getting with the 'big guns' and certainly NOT from the homagers.

That's the 'something extra' you get, nothing esoteric in that, it's very tangible.

Your views on the NH35 being the movement 'for the disposable era' clash with mine - I have quite a few vintage watches, I don't want an era where you throw away old watches and buy a new one and I don't think that's a sustainable approach either, an individual movement may not use a lot of resources, but millons do!



> > I see luxury watches by Rolex and Omega as something for rich people, that can buy it without a care in the world. Furthermore, I don't see them as things an average Joe should buy by saving his hard-earned cash.


I don't - I see them as something for people who appreciate quality - Why shouldn't people save for something of superior quality, if that is something they value? Equally, you can buy quality Omegas (albeit vintage ones) for a similar price to a San Martin, maybe not Rolexes with the mania that surrounds that brand.

In summary, I guess I think there is NO homage market without someone developing something to homage - That's the heritage that the likes of Omega possess and deliver.

Someone has to have developed an original design and a movement for the likes of Steeldive to exist - That may change, but I don't see it doing so in a hurry and if it does I'm sure we'll see a change in the price point.

There's a place for both, I don't imagine the Pagani Design '007' is really hurting Omega Seamaster sales in reality, any more than Cadisoaks are stealing buyers from AP, perhaps a few people will even decide they want to buy the 'real thing' in due course, but I think you undervalue what the big brands bring to the table and that is what I see as their 'heritage'.

Cheers.

M


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Another proof that a strap can change a watch !


I agree, looks great on that!

M


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Yes, I've seen it, good video


john_marston said:


> Good review! I heard that Cadisen are doing it in sapphire soon. Though I'm more of a Nautilus guy.
> 
> Filippo Loreti are borderline scammers. Ben did a good overview of the brand in a recent video


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> ...I don't think Laco or Stowa created that heritage, I think the pilots wearing it did.





snowman40 said:


> Yes, there's some involved in the association of a watch design with the people who wore them, I don't dispute that (although I feel less association with that - I'm not sure I'm keen on associating too closely with Luftwaffe carpet bombing when I wear my Fliegers).
> 
> Laco and Stowa (or someone at **** HQ) did define the look of a Flieger, not the aircrew.


That the watches were made and designed to help pilots and navigators is what interests me. It's a completely unique design and was beautifully done. I'm so glad I bought one.



snowman40 said:


> I don't - I see them as something for people who appreciate quality - Why shouldn't people save for something of superior quality, if that is something they value? Equally, you can buy quality Omegas (albeit vintage ones) for a similar price to a San Martin, maybe not Rolexes with the mania that surrounds that brand.
> 
> In summary, I guess I think there is NO homage market without someone developing something to homage - That's the heritage that the likes of Omega possess and deliver.


Even if I bought a Flieger from Stowa or Laco it would still only be a reproduction of the original and only a homage.

To own an original would be a different matter completely. In that sense it's the same as my wanting to own a Doxa Conquistador. I wanted one from being a kid and because they were made in 1969 I have zero chance of getting hold of one. Did I want one because of the Doxa heritage? Nope. It was because I spent many years reading about Doxa in Clive Cussler novels and because I was always in awe of Jacques Cousteau, who made them famous. Honestly, I couldn't care less about the company history. Yeah, that's probably sacrilege to some, but it's not what drove me to desire (and eventually buy) one  The one I have is a homage in the true sense of the word and I love the watch. Had they been available when I bought the Doxa, I'd have been just as happy wearing a Maranez homage.

I'm lucky enough to own a 1st edition Seiko Orange Monster. It's a bit knackered, but it's original and I bought it new. Would I pay the current crazy asking price for one? Never. If I didn't own one, I'd have bought one of the Heimdallr homages that were released recently and again, wouldn't have worried a bit about the lack of Seiko heritage. That's not why I wanted one.

Having said all that, heritage does count when I'm looking to spend a lot (to me) on a watch, as snowman40 was talking about. I wanted a Breitling for a long, long time and adore the heritage of the brand and their designs. I knew I'd never be happy with a homage or similar and so in that context, nothing but an actual Breitling would satisfy me. The quality of the Breitling is absolutely out of this world compared to every other watch I own.

Most of the other luxury brands are meh and don't interest me at all. Yes, some make stunning watches and the attention to detail, quality and craftsmanship are outstanding. Enough to pay the ridiculous prices? No. Those diminishing returns rear their head every time I think about luxury watches, with one or two exceptions as mentioned here.

So, I'll keep buying homages to iconic watches or brands and will continue not caring what anyone else thinks of what I'm wearing.

Sorry for the long post


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

leastonh said:


> ...
> Sorry for the long post


It's good to know people think about these things - I don't really have any watches that I own because of a personal association (although Cousteau would be up there for me).

Of course, you could have an original Flieger that WAS a Stowa or a Laco, that's why theirs (and the other original makers) have a bit more to them for me.

That said, I just like the look (and legibility) of Fliegers - I've a couple of Laco Aachens - Purists hate them, but they do what I want of them.

One thing you said though, really is the important thing "continue not caring what anyone else thinks of what I'm wearing." - It's your watch, as long as you enjoy it, it doesn't matter if it's a £2 eBay quartz thing with a shorter lifespan than its battery or a six-figure limited edition, precious metal, 12 complication Patek.

M


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

snowman40 said:


> I guess the difference in our thinking (to a degree, I don't disagree that some homages are good watches in their own right, or I wouldn't own any) is what 'heritage' is.
> 
> Yes, there's some involved in the association of a watch design with the people who wore them, I don't dispute that (although I feel less association with that - I'm not sure I'm keen on associating too closely with Luftwaffe carpet bombing when I wear my Fliegers).
> 
> ...


Disclaimer: I've always been an eccentric person. So if my views seem weird my apologies.

Thanks for your reply. In the end we all have different personalities, are walking different paths in life and of course have different thoughts. Also, I do agree I would not like to associate myself with the Luftwaffe. Though also the Luftwaffe wasn't only bad guys. For example when we look at **** Germany, Erwin Rommel was a respected man by the allies. In the end he never cared for **** ideology.

Though I do think that these watches tell a story, not told my Laco or Stowa but by those using them. This is something I believe. Of course your right that the engineering and such is a precise technology and that there's some heritage or well history into the making of movements and such.

Though what is technological heritage? It's something that I would like to see in a museum, it's not something I need to have. Of course that is a paradox as you did say: ''
If no-one bought Omegas or Rolexes watch design and technology would never move forward, that's the 'heritage' I see you are getting with the 'big guns' and certainly NOT from the homagers.'' You are right in this.

My only criticism would be that right now a Rolex or Omega is a lot more expensive than it was.









So price wise I could say they deviated a lot from their heritage. Of course because they started to become, pushing their limits etc. However, they used to be in that San Martin price range and of course the submariner is old. But well they used to make their own models for cheap. For me it's not tangible why the price climbed from $150 to $7000 to me, it seems weird.

I do get that, that you dislike the 'disposable era.' I also dislike it, but sadly it's a world I live in. Though I must admit I'm influenced by Zygmund Bauman who once wrote or said:


> But we are living in a different time. We are living in modern time. Modern time has the idea of putting things in order. Modern spirit is about continuing progress, raising the standard of living, increasing the number of products, producing the disposal of people. And the byproduct of all that, or as we would say in contemporary language, collateral victims of this aspect of modernity, are precisely disposable people.


Well 'people who appreciate quality' aren't they rich or well off? For example in the Western world we like to maybe go on a walk, we enjoy a stroll through the woods. What we sometimes forget is that this is a rich man's hobby. How crazy it might sound.... But in poor countries people don't go strolling for fun. Sure some might, but it's rather rare. So what I'm trying to say is, you can only appreciate some things when you have reached a certain stage in life.

Of course without a market you cannot create a homage. However the Swiss did not invent the wheel so to say. This is an interesting read: How Switzerland Came to Dominate Watchmaking (Published 2014).

A small excerpt out of that article:


> But it would be nearly 300 years before the Swiss would challenge the supremacy of their European neighbors. The Germans and Dutch led the way in horological advances in the 17th century with inventions such as the fusee chain and balance spring, respectively. And no one disputes the 18th-century reign of the English, whose technical innovation - by men such as James Cox, George Graham and John Harrison - laid the groundwork for today's mechanical movements.


Another small excerpt:


> "The Swiss were able to produce 'fake watches' that looked like English or French watches but were of lower quality,"


This is a now lost heritage. Though very important. And this is why I think heritage belongs in a museum not in a watch. After all if the Swiss found heritage so important they would not have sought to dominate the market killing off that Dutch, German and English heritage.

I'm not against Swiss watches. I just would like to point out they did what San Martin / Steeldive is doing now.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> That the watches were made and designed to help pilots and navigators is what interests me. It's a completely unique design and was beautifully done. I'm so glad I bought one.
> 
> Even if I bought a Flieger from Stowa or Laco it would still only be a reproduction of the original and only a homage.
> 
> ...


Discussions like this are good I think. It's about learning from each other and seeing different points of views. Even when we agree or disagree there is always something to be learned.

The Doxa looks really cool and it's nice you had something you enjoyed back then. I do think these little things can indeed make us like a watch.

As for the monster, I'm trying to sell mine Seiko Monster. I'll just get me a Heimdallr I think lol.

I guess in the end it really depends on what you're looking for and what it is that you want. The Breitling is a nice example actually. I do hope you maybe sometime win the lottery and get one haha!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New 40mm Pagani Hulk review is live for anyone interested. Really like the revisions to the new case and bezel. Incredible for $70.





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

nice review thanks !


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Concerning this homages discussion...I don't know. Because of chinese homages I have realized that I want to have choices every morning. I also realized that very cheap ones (10-30 euro price range) don't do it for me and that I am reluctant to pay more than 100 euros, given what I can get to that price point. Also now I have over 20 watches, but in reality I wear about 15 of them. This does not mean that there is no room for more expensive watches. Now I am going through the phase of deciding if I would have a heart attack scratching badly a rolex/omega of 5-12k as I scratched my corgeut black bay homage and whether it makes sense to have a daily wearer of that range. On the other hand I wear dress watches rarely and I do have one I adore (tissot le lockle) and I feel so bad not wearing it more frequently (I have a suede strap and a nylon strap in the mail to see if they could work out well on it to wear it more often - the croc strap is very limiting).
In the end, I might just try to find my grail - it is a grail cause I fell in love with it when I was 10 years old, because it was promoted by my idol at the time and wanted to get one like that ever since. The TAG Heuer link. It would be a purchase from the heart and not out of anything else. Just like my father at a point he wanted to get a rolex and instead got a gold Raymond Weil. Bad investment choice, but he loves that watch for all these years and in the end of the day, isn't this what matters most?


----------



## oinofilo (Nov 12, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Guys help!
> 
> I did have problem with a very tight Tuna on the Heimdallr site. They then agreed to give me 40$ off on a Captain Willard bij Heimdallr. They then did sent me the notification that it was shipped with a tracking number. On this Tracking number I cannot find anything it was sent 6 days ago as shipping.
> 
> Now I suddenly get a e-mail that I have been 'refunded.' With a new status update. They didn't let me know anything else what to do? I'm not happy....


Unfortunately it's a commom issue with Heimdallr.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

oinofilo said:


> Unfortunately it's a commom issue with Heimdallr.


You also had issues with them? The free watch the promised me, might not be comming it has a tracking code from Luxembourg or something.... I do not live there.... I am going to wait and see.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

It's kinda funny to me that I'm supposed to be impressed and awed that a company has been around 100 years and has been making watches. There are so many companies who have been doing similar in other fields and they aren't surrounded by the same romanticism and many of them make far more impressive things than simple mechanisms/jewelry. Whether you appreciate this "heritage" or not absolutely does affect its worth. You don't get "something extra" if this extra has no meaning to you in the first place.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Rista said:


> It's kinda funny to me that I'm supposed to be impressed and awed that a company has been around 100 years and has been making watches. There are so many companies who have been doing similar in other fields and they aren't surrounded by the same romanticism and many of them make far more impressive things than simple mechanisms/jewelry. Whether you appreciate this "heritage" or not absolutely does affect its worth. You don't get "something extra" if this extra has no meaning to you in the first place.


I do actually hate some companies that have been around for years. I mean look Bayer that has been around since 1863. Look at what they did with they're heritage:


> "We did not develop cancer drug Nexavar for Indians" said Bayer's CEO Marijn Dekkers, we made it for "western patients who can afford it"&#8230;





> The comment was in response to a decision by an Indian patent court that granted a compulsory license to a local company to reproduce Bayer's drug. Under Indian patent laws, if a product is not available locally at a reasonable cost, other companies may apply for licenses to reproduce those products at a more affordable price. Nexavar costs an estimated $69,000 for a full year of treatment in India, 41 times the country's annual per capita income.


I don't see companies as my friend. If they can pluck money from me they will.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Disclaimer: I've always been an eccentric person. So if my views seem weird my apologies.
> 
> Thanks for your reply. In the end we all have different personalities, are walking different paths in life and of course have different thoughts.
> ...
> ...


Of course, there's no absolute right and wrong on this - I myself have a mixture of a few expensive (in my view) watches and some very cheap ones, some are homages, many are not.

Your comment about the Swiss watch industry is a good one, and one I'd kind of forgotten, perhaps in 20 years time we'll look on Swiss watches the way we do British ones today, a relic of a bygone age.

I've no quibble, either, with your remarks about the way Rolex (especially), Omega and the other Swiss brands have pushed their prices ever upward (The term Veblen is often bandied about) to appeal to 'the new wealthy'. I'd be interested to see the same chart for Seiko, I expect it's already following a very similar profile.

Of course, too, you're right that people who live 'hand to mouth' in the 3rd world aren't interested in Rolexes and the like, but I doubt they're looking for a San Martin either. They, too, will be making things last rather than throwing them away - It's not the truly poor who are buying fake watches and mobile phones.

I have a few Omegas of varying vintages (no recent ones) and they're lovely watches, you can't compare them to a Steeldive, but for many years I had no real interest in watches and simply wore an affordable (usually gifted to me) Seiko, it served a purpose, if it did the job and I liked the way it looked, that was fine for me.

Yes, I can afford some nicer watches, but I steer clear of really dear ones (everyone has their own limit) and I realise not everyone can, but I don't think that anyone who DOES choose to save for, say, a Seamaster is doing anything wrong, as you seem to be saying you think, if they see the value and appreciate the quality or simply wearing the real thing then why not.

In Europe, even a new Omega isn't the price of a good quality used car, if you already have transport covered and want a brand name watch, how can that be a bad thing?

Anyway, I'm not against homages, I wear them myself sometimes, but equally I don't believe I'm getting anything like the same experience and never try to justify it to myself as getting X% of the value for Y% of the price - If there's a style I want to try (as I did with a really cheap Panerai homage), I'll just buy it for the look, but I don't ever think 'This is nearly as good as the real thing' because, having experienced quality watches as well, I know it isn't.

Buy what you like and enjoy it for what it is, is my credo for watches 



Rista said:


> It's kinda funny to me that I'm supposed to be impressed and awed that a company has been around 100 years and has been making watches. There are so many companies who have been doing similar in other fields and they aren't surrounded by the same romanticism and many of them make far more impressive things than simple mechanisms/jewelry. Whether you appreciate this "heritage" or not absolutely does affect its worth. You don't get "something extra" if this extra has no meaning to you in the first place.


Did anyone suggest you were supposed to be impressed that the company had been doing that for so long? What you SHOULD. and clearly are if you buy a homage, be impressed with is the design and technology that a background like that delivers - Omega and Rolex (and others) have spent a fortune marketing an image that I don't really like (all that Bond BS and TAG with actors wearing their watches over their knuckles), but it's clearly elevated them into another sphere.

Any brand with a solid history behind it, regardless of the product, has a 'heritage' and reputation they trade on, you're wrong if you don't believe it exists outside the watch world.

The mistake with big watch brands is to assume that ALL you're getting is a 'look' - There is more to that, but if you don't see it, well, why aren't you wearing a G-Shock or an F91W?

Cheap, original design, does the job better than any mechanical watch and yet most here are talking about wearing watches that are either very similar in appearance to a 'big brand' watch or a borderline fake.

Whatever the reason for buying a homage instead, you ARE buying into something that the original watch brings (it may be the history of the people who wore them or it may be a desire to have a bit of the pleasure of owning a 'Rolex' - for example).

M


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Heritage and especially design count for something. But it all depends what you personally want. 

I have an Escapement Time flieger and am perfectly happy with it. I would not spend 12x the amount for a Stowa because it's just a fun tool watch to me, and I'm not too fussy about the details. Escapement Time did a great job with their fliegers (if it wasn't for them perhaps I would look at a Laco Aachen). 

For my Stowa Antea, I spent the premium because, for this type of bauhaus watch, I DID want 'the full package', and the Chinese just couldn't nail it in terms of design, longevity, heritage, etc. So it's mostly a case of the Chinese not offering the design & quality that I wanted. The Stowa was a bit of a small grail for me anyway, so it was worth it to skip the Chinese and spend a bit more on one fancier watch that I will service and keep running. 

I think China has many dive watches covered for best bang-for-buck. Note that with heritage, design, etc in mind, there's still only so much I would spend on a Chinese watch (mainly when it enters grey market Swiss territory).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Is there a way to change the "star rating" you give in feedback after a purchase on AliExpress? I know that I can add extra feedback, below the original feedback I give, but I can't see any way to change the star rating.

I ask because I bought a watch tool for roughly $15, and it was missing an important part when it arrived, so I gave it a 2-out-of-5 rating. The seller wrote to me saying he would give me a refund if I changed my rating. After a bit of discussion, he said the very maximum he could afford to refund would be $1, and that in return I would have to change my 2-stars to 5-stars.

Of course, I refused. But in future, if I do want to change the star rating I give, for example due to excellent follow-up service from a seller, can it be done?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Is there a way to change the "star rating" you give in feedback after a purchase on AliExpress? I know that I can add extra feedback, below the original feedback I give, but I can't see any way to change the star rating.
> 
> I ask because I bought a watch tool for roughly $15, and it was missing an important part when it arrived, so I gave it a 2-out-of-5 rating. The seller wrote to me saying he would give me a refund if I changed my rating. After a bit of discussion, he said the very maximum he could afford to refund would be $1, and that in return I would have to change my 2-stars to 5-stars.
> 
> Of course, I refused. But in future, if I do want to change the star rating I give, for example due to excellent follow-up service from a seller, can it be done?


Not sure usually I contact them and tell them up front that it is a 2-star rating as of now. And I ask them if they are willing to resolve the issue.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

sarbmaster said:


> View attachment 15608077


So funny. And so true.

I was in line at my local post office dropping a package off and I overheard a conversation between the older lady in front of my and the clerk behind the counter that is relevant to the conversation, at least for those of us in the USA.

She had a package that has been "stuck" at a Postal Service distribution center for over a week. It was a Christmas gift for someone and she needed it shortly. She had it shipped first class to save some money and thought she had plenty of time and wanted to clerk to look into it because she thought it might have gotten lost.

The clerk said that with so many people at home and shopping on the internet and shipping packages this Christmas, and with so many postal workers ill with COVID, only the packages shipped Priority Mail are going through right now, even with overtime and people working 24/7. The First Class and standard shipping packages are just piling up, but a few are getting peppered in here and there. So if your 11.11 and Black Friday orders are stuck near an airport after clearing Customs for a couple weeks, like mine have been, this is probably why.

This Christmas, while we're stuck at home because of COVID, looking at watches on the Internet, remember that people are going to work to get us our stuff in the middle of a pandemic and are doing the best they can.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I'm not against Swiss watches. I just would like to point out they did what San Martin / Steeldive is doing now.


That is an excellent point and one which is conveniently forgotten all too often. The Swiss weren't the early pioneers of watchmaking and the mists of time and exceptional marketing have ensured their prominent place on the podium now. Do they deserve that place if you take heritage alone into account? Debatable, I guess. No idea.

That San Martin and co are currently teaching some of the bigger brands a hard lesson is telling and great for the consumers like us. I suppose the Chinese brands are still niche and western markets haven't cottoned on properly yet, WUS and other forum members being the anomoly for now.

It would be interesting to see what happens if one of the larger, established affordable watch retailers started selling San Martin alongside Seiko, Citizen and Casio - assuming the high street survives 2020 and beyond! Would those brands put a stop to it? I'd imagine so. How many consumers would switch though, I wonder? A Seiko Turtle for £400 or three Turtle homages for the same money. I know which I'd choose because at the affordable end of the scale I'm not a brand snob (any more).



Szechuan said:


> Discussions like this are good I think. It's about learning from each other and seeing different points of views. Even when we agree or disagree there is always something to be learned.
> 
> The Doxa looks really cool and it's nice you had something you enjoyed back then. I do think these little things can indeed make us like a watch.
> 
> ...


Yes, it's brilliant to read other people's perspective and to have my own altered.

I'm lucky enough to have had the money to buy the Breitling a few years ago and I haven't had the itch to buy another luxury watch since. I spent a lot of time and money buying cheaper watches for years and eventually the buyers remorse caught up and I stopped buying them until I could afford the one I really wanted. It was worth it and now I have gone full circle in terms of my spending pattern with watches.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Not sure usually I contact them and tell them up front that it is a 2-star rating as of now. And I ask them if they are willing to resolve the issue.


I tried changing a rating a while ago and couldn't figure out a way to do it, so warning the seller beforehand what rating to expect seems like a good idea.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

leastonh said:


> That is an excellent point and one which is conveniently forgotten all too often. The Swiss weren't the early pioneers of watchmaking and the mists of time and exceptional marketing have ensured their prominent place on the podium now. Do they deserve that place if you take heritage alone into account? Debatable, I guess. No idea.
> 
> That San Martin and co are currently teaching some of the bigger brands a hard lesson is telling and great for the consumers like us. I suppose the Chinese brands are still niche and western markets haven't cottoned on properly yet, WUS and other forum members being the anomoly for now.
> 
> ...


I think most people would buy the brand they recognized (like Seiko in your example) or thought would impress others, such as Michael Kors, MVMT, DW.

The only way the Chinese watches will be able to break through into the mass market would be to advertise heavily, including sponsorship of athletes, celebrities, sporting events, etc. and of course, that would drive up the cost of the watches. We like to complain about Tag and their marketing (and to a lesser extent Omega's marketing with the Bond films), but even companies like Seiko and Citizen spend a significant amount of money on sponsorship in addition to "traditional" media advertising.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

My Escapement Time came in today, and I have to say, I really like it. Simple and elegant. Not sure how I feel about the 3 ticks a second instead of the 1 second jumps I have on most of my quartz watches. The color of the dial reminds me of the sarb035 with it's off white coloring. Overall, I like it even more than the pilot I bought from them a few months ago.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Finally, my San Martin Capt Willard came today from the 11:11 sale. This is my 1st bronze watch. Perhaps my only one as I'm not into maintenance. So I chose the one with the biggest case to make sure the bronze stood out.
This may very well be my most gorgeous watch, of about 30 some! I'm happy to report the green dial is darker like a forest green, unlike a lighter lime green. There is sunburst there, but it needs a bright light. The QC is perfect! I cannot find a single thing out of perfect alignment. No flaws in finishing. And the bezel is by far the best action of any I have ever touched! I do not believe a better bezel can be made for ANY price. And of course it lines up with zero back play!
The included leather strap matches the style perfectly and is soft even though burly looking (a NATO is also included along with a couple of polishing buffs). I ordered a replacement strap, but may not use it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

A new strap came today from San Martin store on Ali Express. I was bored with Seiko's stock strap on my chrono. I'm very happy with this contoured strap. It really elevates the watch.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> I think most people would buy the brand they recognized (like Seiko in your example) or thought would impress others, such as Michael Kors, MVMT, DW.
> 
> The only way the Chinese watches will be able to break through into the mass market would be to advertise heavily, including sponsorship of athletes, celebrities, sporting events, etc. and of course, that would drive up the cost of the watches. We like to complain about Tag and their marketing (and to a lesser extent Omega's marketing with the Bond films), but even companies like Seiko and Citizen spend a significant amount of money on sponsorship in addition to "traditional" media advertising.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's true enough. I used to go straight to Seiko stands in jewellery shops at one time and ignored most others. Funnily enough, I rarely see sponsorships or adverts now. My main influence with purchases these days is WUS and the trusty YouTube reviewers who tend to be members here too. I've been WUS brainwashed!!!!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> Finally, my San Martin Capt Willard came today from the 11:11 sale. This is my 1st bronze watch. Perhaps my only one as I'm not into maintenance. So I chose the one with the biggest case to make sure the bronze stood out.
> This may very well be my most gorgeous watch, of about 30 some! I'm happy to report the green dial is darker like a forest green, unlike a lighter lime green. There is sunburst there, but it needs a bright light. The QC is perfect! I cannot find a single thing out of perfect alignment. No flaws in finishing. And the bezel is by far the best action of any I have ever touched! I do not believe a better bezel can be made for ANY price. And of course it lines up with zero back play!
> The included leather strap matches the style perfectly and is soft even though burly looking (a NATO is also included along with a couple of polishing buffs). I ordered a replacement strap, but may not use it.
> 
> ...


Congrats, that's a great choice. I feel exactly the same about my blue one


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys! 
Just wanted to touch base regarding how are your 11/11 deliveries going? 
I've received my Pagani Daytona and Heimdallr Hulk in no time, no problem at all. 
And my San Martin Pepsi Ceramic GMT is lost - no updates since 16/11.  Gosh, the most expensive in the batch and the one i'm interested in the most, and it got stuck. I freaking hate it, no updates for more than one month.  Been in touch with SM, they ask me to wait. It's OK to wait overall, but i really hate it being stuck.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I still have a Pagani Yatchmaster and a few straps floating around in postal Neverland, from the 11:11 sale. One watch came today and a strap and a tool came a couple of weeks ago.

Two watches ordered on Black Friday came but two others, along with more straps, are seemingly on world tour.

Oh, then there is the watch I ordered today which hasn't shipped. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Oh, and forgot to mention - many tracks don’t work, some small items arrive without any notifications. Is it the same for everyone of us?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys!
> Just wanted to touch base regarding how are your 11/11 deliveries going?
> I've received my Pagani Daytona and Heimdallr Hulk in no time, no problem at all.
> And my San Martin Pepsi Ceramic GMT is lost - no updates since 16/11.  Gosh, the most expensive in the batch and the one i'm interested in the most, and it got stuck. I freaking hate it, no updates for more than one month.  Been in touch with SM, they ask me to wait. It's OK to wait overall, but i really hate it being stuck.


Quite a few people on here are in the same position. I ordered 11 watches during 11/11 (and 7 more since) and most of them have still not arrived. Two of the watches, like yours, have had no updates since they were supposedly shipped. Having said that, 6 of the 18 watches have arrived, after a long wait.

My assumption is that most of the others will make it eventually, although I expect one or two will either be lost in the post or were give a fake shipping number (this has already happened with other orders for me and some others on here).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

It took a long time to get here, but my Phylida Aquanaut has finally arrived. I don't remember ordering the sterile dial, but I am glad I did.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I got most of my 11:11 orders, bar two. Luckily they were cheap little xmas presents and I got all the bigger stuff.



Eltrebor said:


> View attachment 15611028
> 
> My Escapement Time came in today, and I have to say, I really like it. Simple and elegant. Not sure how I feel about the 3 ticks a second instead of the 1 second jumps I have on most of my quartz watches. The color of the dial reminds me of the sarb035 with it's off white coloring. Overall, I like it even more than the pilot I bought from them a few months ago.


Looks good! More pics? Also what's on the screen?

I was looking at these two. Both some of the best Ali dress watches I've seen. But for similar watches at similar prices, the ET offers a ~$60 more expensive movement?








168.77US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Restoring Ancient Ways Watch 38mm Case Pt5000 Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












169.0US $ 35% OFF|HEIMDALLR Luxury Men's Watch White Dial Classical Watch Mineral Glass Miyota 8215 Automatic Movement Men's Mechanical Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice PP aquanaut homage !


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I got most of my 11:11 orders, bar two. Luckily they were cheap little xmas presents and I got all the bigger stuff.
> 
> Looks good! More pics? Also what's on the screen?
> 
> ...


The Heimdallr font really reminds me of a naz! germany font.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> It took a long time to get here, but my Phylida Aquanaut has finally arrived. I don't remember ordering the sterile dial, but I am glad I did.
> View attachment 15611515


more photos, more photos! 
and a LtoL please 
thanks a lot


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Well just got the Pagani Design Daytona homage....

I ordered on 11/11 from European warehouse.
In the end it had to come from China and I received it 22-12.
Okay so, far I think... Not the nicest way of progression but okay.

Then you unpack it and find two issues:
1: The chronograph does not work. The second hand won't move. (Yes I did unscrew those screws, so I could push it in.)
2: The bracelet is overly tight it doesn't even work. 

Pagani design? No more. (It was a birthday gift for my dad)
But really I'm done with Pagani Design. I'll get a Parnis next time.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> The Heimdallr font really reminds me of a naz! germany font.


I find it a shame that an old medieval German font that has been used hundreds of years before that Austrian sh*t was born and has many variations, is now often fully associated with naz*s and their politics. As with many things that existed in ~1933-1945 Germany...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I find it a shame that an old medieval German font that has been used hundreds of years before that Austrian sh*t was born and has many variations, is now often fully associated with naz*s and their politics. As with many things that existed in ~1933-1945 Germany...


I do agree with you there. And it's sad... I mean I said that the font reminded me of that or rather my brain just associates the font with that movement caused by some Austrian upstart. It's not even that I do it on purpose it just happens.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I find it a shame that an old medieval German font that has been used hundreds of years before that Austrian sh*t was born and has many variations, is now often fully associated with naz*s and their politics. As with many things that existed in ~1933-1945 Germany...


Interesting fun fact is that the ****s banned the use of the Fraktur font.

Any ******* who wants to larp as **** ******* might use this font, on a t-shirt or hoodie, on a tattoo, as a sticker on his info warrior car or however, to look real ****ty edgy **** tough guy. But then Adolf ****** himself came up with the idea that these are Judenletters.

https://www.typeroom.eu/a-****-font-banned-by-****s-fraktur-legacy-must-listen-design-podcast


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Interesting fun fact is that the ****s banned the use of the Fraktur font.
> 
> Any ***** who wants to larp as *** ** might use this font, on a t-shirt or hoodie, on a tattoo, as a sticker on his info warrior car or however, to look real **ty edgy ** tough guy. But then Adolf **** himself came up with the idea that these are Judenletters.
> 
> https://www.typeroom.eu/a-****-font-banned-by-****s-fraktur-legacy-must-listen-design-podcast


Then I do think it's thanks to these people that I associate the font with naszis.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Then I do think it's thanks to these people that I associate the font with naszis.


It isn't so easy, even the memo to stop the use of this font had this font in the header





__





Bormann-Original-Schreiben






ligaturix.de


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I was looking at these two. Both some of the best Ali dress watches I've seen. But for similar watches at similar prices, the ET offers a ~$60 more expensive movement?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that first link. It looks classic, but not boring. This dress watch from Sugess looks attractive to me with good specs also.
US $141.36 62%OFF | 2020 Seagull Me...819.12.6066
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mPF3IhL

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> It isn't so easy, even the memo to stop the use of this font had this font in the header
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that. Kind of ironic. My German is really rusty but I was able to read part of it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel now.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Eltrebor said:


> View attachment 15611028
> 
> My Escapement Time came in today, and I have to say, I really like it. Simple and elegant. Not sure how I feel about the 3 ticks a second instead of the 1 second jumps I have on most of my quartz watches. The color of the dial reminds me of the sarb035 with it's off white coloring. Overall, I like it even more than the pilot I bought from them a few months ago.


Excellent...I've got the same one coming soon. Happy to hear you like it more than the pilot since those pilots get such praise. Whats the overall Lug 2 Lug on this one? and do you think the 40mm diameter is accurate?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Well just got the Pagani Design Daytona homage....
> 
> I ordered on 11/11 from European warehouse.
> In the end it had to come from China and I received it 22-12.
> ...


I've never got the hype aroung Pagani Design. I've had only one and it was not working, and not particularly good looking in the end (the huge Cocktail homage, automatic). On the other side, I have 3 Parnis and they all look great and work perfectly (a Panerai homage, a Daytona homage and a mechanical Flieger Type A). Anyway, for me, Parnis is way better than Pagani.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tempting.
How is the bezel action?


No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Tempting.
> How is the bezel action?


It's great. Rock solid, no play at all. Perfectly aligned too.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

"The seller wrote to me saying he would give me a refund if I changed my rating. After a bit of discussion, he said the very maximum he could afford to refund would be $1, and that in return I would have to change my 2-stars to 5-stars.
"

@ Springy watch : About the rating system : thanks for sharing this. Imv this clearly shows how bad the rating system is 



alex_oz said:


> Hey guys!
> Just wanted to touch base regarding how are your 11/11 deliveries going?
> I've received my Pagani Daytona and Heimdallr Hulk in no time, no problem at all.
> And my San Martin Pepsi Ceramic GMT is lost - no updates since 16/11.  Gosh, the most expensive in the batch and the one i'm interested in the most, and it got stuck. I freaking hate it, no updates for more than one month.  Been in touch with SM, they ask me to wait. It's OK to wait overall, but i really hate it being stuck.


I guess that if buying from such websites you need to be pretty patient, _and_ also you can afford to lose money, just in case, if it turns out badly 

For me it's like gifts all week long (i chose to buy many low price products, a sort of test in oder to test the traffic jams).
_Notifications_ ? What is this ?  (apply their strategy : they don't care about you, would you care about them enough so that they'll take care about you ? Not sure your whole life would suffice ... , so if you don't worry about it then it is just good surprise when it arrives 🕺⌚ )
Even from after 11.11, i mean it looks like air flights are still ok, not for you (?)
The postman is my best friend ;=)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a great watch, and a tempting review. The weird name Hruodland puts me off slightly, but otherwise this certainly has my finger hovering over the buy button. It is curious that they call it the Aquatimer, because it looks nothing like the actual Aquatimer: AquaTimer


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> What a great watch, and a tempting review. The weird name Hruodland puts me off slightly, but otherwise this certainly has my finger hovering over the buy button. It is curious that they call it the Aquatimer, because it looks nothing like the actual Aquatimer: AquaTimer


You don't really notice the name on the dial, just the anchor really. Unless you look really closely.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I got most of my 11:11 orders, bar two. Luckily they were cheap little xmas presents and I got all the bigger stuff.
> 
> Looks good! More pics? Also what's on the screen?


I'm pretty bad at taking pictures on my phone, you can't see it from my pictures, but there is a nice blue colored second hand. On screen is sadly AutoCAD for work, it's a sad necessity to feed my watch addiction.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Excellent...I've got the same one coming soon. Happy to hear you like it more than the pilot since those pilots get such praise. Whats the overall Lug 2 Lug on this one? and do you think the 40mm diameter is accurate?


Sadly I don't have any calipers to measure it with. If I would have to guess, I would guess that it might be a little less than 40 mm comparing it to my other watches.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Eltrebor said:


> Sadly I don't have any calipers to measure it with. If I would have to guess, I would guess that it might be a little less than 40 mm comparing it to my other watches.


Glad to hear that.

Also AutoCAD is the devil . I've been using it for 15 + years now. I'm so much more comfortable with other 3D stuff these days.....I immediately knew that was AutoCAd in the background ...I was using it when I saw your picture 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> What a great watch, and a tempting review. The weird name Hruodland puts me off slightly, but otherwise this certainly has my finger hovering over the buy button. It is curious that they call it the Aquatimer, because it looks nothing like the actual Aquatimer: AquaTimer


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> View attachment 15612173


Thanks for sharing that. I didn't realise it was an homage.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, dang it.... This is the LAST watch purchase of 2020. (I've said that about 6 times this month, LOL). But this review was simply to good to pass up. Ordered the gorgeous blue PT5000. Stellar looks, both day & night, perfect dimension, high beat movement.

Now I need to close my WUS and YouTube accounts, LOL!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> OK, dang it.... This is the LAST watch purchase of 2020. (I've said that about 6 times this month, LOL). But this review was simply to good to pass up. Ordered the gorgeous blue PT5000. Stellar looks, both day & night, perfect dimension, high beat movement.
> 
> Now I need to close my WUS and YouTube accounts, LOL!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


How many times have we all said that before. Like Jody says, "Just One More Watch" 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

@No1VIPER This is an alternative colorway with different branding and same price. I prefer the blue, but some may find this one to fit into their collection.

US $319.97 50%OFF | Sports Automati...ck New 2020
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mKCok6z

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

My previous "last watch of 2020" is the Sugess PVD case with khaki strap. Different looking I thought. NH35 movement saffire and reasonable dimensions, with 43mm diameter but only 11mm thick. This will be my only California dial and the texture looks nice in the pictures.

US $99.99 50%OFF | SUGESS Automatic... Waterproof
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msAMXzJ

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> My previous "last watch of 2020" is the Sugess PVD case with khaki strap. Different looking I thought. NH35 movement saffire and reasonable dimensions, with 43mm diameter but only 11mm thick. This will be my only California dial and the texture looks nice in the pictures.
> 
> US $99.99 50%OFF | SUGESS Automatic... Waterproof
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_msAMXzJ
> ...


That's a coincidence... I've had my eye on that one for a while.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> @No1VIPER This is an alternative colorway with different branding and same price. I prefer the blue, but some may find this one to fit into their collection.
> 
> US $319.97 50%OFF | Sports Automatic Watch Men 200m Diver Mechanical Wristwatch ST2130 Self Winding Movement Sapphire Bezel Luminous Clock New 2020 US $319.97 50% OFF|Sports Automatic Watch Men 200m Diver Mechanical Wristwatch ST2130 Self Winding Movement Sapphire Bezel Luminous Clock New 2020|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Link does not work but I have this one:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Eltrebor said:


> Sadly I don't have any calipers to measure it with. If I would have to guess, I would guess that it might be a little less than 40 mm comparing it to my other watches.


That is easily remedied.








3.74US $ 25% OFF|0 150mm LCD Digital Electronic Carbon Fiber Vernier Caliper 6 inch Gauge Micrometer Ruler Calipers Measuring Tool by PROSTORMER|Calipers| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone bought one of these Heimdallr branded cases?
If so, are they any good and what are their dimensions?
Thanks

R$329.06 9% de desconto|62mas modificado skx007 relógio caso seiko nh35a/nh36a retro mergulho relógio personalizado acessórios 45mm|Peças e acessórios p/ instrumentos| - AliExpress


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I reviewed my Ali orders since 11:11 and there are 10 watch straps / bracelets. Since delivery is taking forever, I've forgotten which watches they are intended for. I'm not as young as I used to be and I need to start writing this stuff down! LOL

There are 4 buckle, some PVD, some brushed silver. Guess I didn't like all the stock buckles with the aforementioned straps. Oh well, it will present a fun puzzle to solve when they all arrive. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Not as cheap as on Taobao
But still the cheapest Titanium Flieger on Ali








99.97US $ 50% OFF|Titanium Watch Men NH35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Retro Pilot Self Winding Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock Relojes Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Not as cheap as on Taobao
> But still the cheapest Titanium Flieger on Ali
> 
> 
> ...


That's nice! Wish it had an option for no date window...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

That's quite the complete package of specs, dimensions, BWG9 lume, then add titanium all for <$100... Wow! 
Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> That's quite the complete package of specs, dimensions, BWG9 lume, then add titanium all for <$100... Wow!
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I wish it was 38mm wide though...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

One more of my 11/11 purchases has arrived. This time, a Sea-Gull, with copper accents, and unusual rotation of the 3 and 9. The white dial catches the light nicely, with a unexpected sunburst effect.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Another 11/11 order just arrived. Or, rather, didn't. This was supposed to be the Escapement Time Flieger Type B. Instead, it was the empty box with nothing inside.

I wrote to the Escapement Time Official Store immediately, and they wrote back: "Impossible, unthinkable. I always put the watch in the box".

I sent him this photo, and got back the answer: "I must have put the watch in. There is no filler in the box, which means I put the watch in. If I don't put the watch in, there will be filler in it."

I have no idea how I can prove there was no watch. How do you prove such a thing?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Another 11/11 order just arrived. Or, rather, didn't. This was supposed to be the Escapement Time Flieger Type B. Instaead, it was the empty box type nothing. I wrote the the Escapement Time Official Store immediately, and the wrote back: "Impossible, unthinkable. I always put the watch in the box".
> 
> I sent him this photo, and got back the answer: "I must have put the watch in. There is no filler in the box, which means I put the watch in. If I don't put the watch in, there will be filler in it."
> 
> ...


Did the package look like it had been tampered with or opened?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Another 11/11 order just arrived. Or, rather, didn't. This was supposed to be the Escapement Time Flieger Type B. Instaead, it was the empty box type nothing. I wrote the the Escapement Time Official Store immediately, and the wrote back: "Impossible, unthinkable. I always put the watch in the box".
> 
> I sent him this photo, and got back the answer: "I must have put the watch in. There is no filler in the box, which means I put the watch in. If I don't put the watch in, there will be filler in it."
> 
> ...


Damn this is a bummer of a really large degree. I never imagined this could really happen.
Sadly I do not know what to do when this HAS happened.

I do know what to do before it happens. When something from Aliexpress comes to me, it gets delivered by my local post company PostNL they actually do weigh a package. When I see that the package doesn't weigh much I get suspicious. At such times I do actually film myself opening the package. I show the seals, and start opening it. If something then is missing I have the proof.

But this looks really sad.... Damn don't even know what to tell you.... This sucks so hard. I will also go back to just unboxing my packages on camera if there's an expensive watch inside or such.

I knew a guy that had the latest smartphones usually. How he got them? A friend of his worked at the post and stuff like that just got stolen.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Did the package look like it had been tampered with or opened?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


It was completely sealed, until I opened it down the middle with a craft knife. However, I can see it has two postage stickers on it (see photo). The bottom one was presumably from China to Belgium, and the one one top is from Belgium to me in Prague. It was all perfectly sealed, but I guess it is possible that somebody in Belgium opened it ad stole the watch before putting the second sticker on top.

I am really unhappy with this. Escapement Time has now asked me to weigh it, which I did. The whole package weighs 188g. They said that is impossible and sent me a photo stating it weighed 283g when they shipped it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> It was completely sealed, until I opened it down the middle with a craft knife. However, I can see it has two postage stickers on it (see photo). The bottom one was presumably from China to Belgium, and the one one top is from Belgium to me in Prague. It was all perfectly sealed, but I guess it is possible that somebody in Belgium opened it ad stole the watch before putting the second sticker on top.
> 
> I am really unhappy with this. Escapement Time has now asked me to weigh it, which I did. The whole package weighs 188g. They said that is impossible and sent me a photo stating it weighed 248g when they shipped it.
> 
> View attachment 15613117


I think someone has stolen it. I can't see the seller not releasing that the watch wasn't in the box. He'd notice the weight difference straight away.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I think someone has stolen it. I can't see the seller not releasing that the watch wasn't in the box. He'd notice the weight difference straight away.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


You are probably right. But they went to a heck of a lot of trouble to reseal it perfectly, leaving no trace of the theft. It doesn't look tampered with at all. Anyway, I guess there is nothing I can do about it. What a bummer. I was looking forward to that watch, plus I am out some money of course.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> You are probably right. But they went to a heck of a lot of trouble to reseal it perfectly, leaving no trace of the theft. It doesn't look tampered with at all. Anyway, I guess there is nothing I can do about it. What a bummer. I was looking forward to that watch, plus I am out some money of course.


Do items get insured by post at all when sent? So maybe claiming back from post with his proof of weight and yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Do items get insured by post at all when sent? So maybe claiming back from post with his proof of weight and yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know about insurance. I guess that is taken out by the seller, or maybe even by AliExpress? The seller just wrote to me that he will contact the logistics company to see what steps I can take. Hopefully he can sort something out.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I don't know about insurance. I guess that is taken out by the seller, or maybe even by AliExpress? The seller just wrote to me that he will contact the logistics company to see what steps I can take. Hopefully he can sort something out.


Got to hope it's at least a little like Amazon in that if anything goes wrong with the package/item they claim it off insurance and you get full refund. Can't say I'm 100% on that though as I'm a complete novice with AliExp. One other Avenue you could go down is if you ordered on a credit card maybe you're insured that way to get something back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
YOu need to ask for a full refund to ALi Express, they're supposed to have good after sale service. Provide pictures from the seller, and yours, showing the weight difference. All that you've got.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Not as cheap as on Taobao
> But still the cheapest Titanium Flieger on Ali
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting case back. Does it leave a dragon shaped imprint on your wrist after you take it off? 😉 Seriously, I like the look of that watch.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Nice 36mm watch!!









Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> Nice 36mm watch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very cool ! Perfect dimensions, and I was looking for a small field watch these days. But $200 seems a huge amount of money given the specs ?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Finally received my San Martin 40mm dive watch from the 11.11 sale. I'll post a mini review soon.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> You don't really notice the name on the dial, just the anchor really. Unless you look really closely.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Zelos! well, it kinda reminds me of them.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

kovy71 said:


> Nice 36mm watch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and its cushion cased brother:
US $195.97 51% OFF|Retro W10 Pilot Automatic Watch Men NH35 Mechanical Military Watches Men 100M Diver Wristwatch Air Force Luminous Sapphire Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## nurpur (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello,

I have question regarding AliExpress and maybe someone on this thread can assist.

I have been purchasing from AE for the past three years and no issues with payments. 
Just recently I tried buying some bits and it accepted payment via PayPal. After a couple 
of hours I received email to say order was closed. I tried again using PP and then debit 
card - same thing. I then created a new account and reordered the goods. Payment from 
PP was sent OK, received by AE and looked all good. Next day received the same email 
to say order was closed. There is no contact point on AE to be able to send message to 
find out what is going on. Just wondering if anybody else has had similar issues and how they 
were resolved - if at all?

Thanks!


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

hanshananigan said:


> Finally received my San Martin 40mm dive watch from the 11.11 sale. I'll post a mini review soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks awesome! I want this!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Just went to set the time on this new watch (it would have been the first time I wore it) and this happened as soon as I pulled out the crown. Embarassingly, I know nothing about repairing watches. Should I send this back to Steeldive as a big failure, or is this a trivial thing that could be fixed even by an amateur like me?


Just an update on a Steeldive watch (Oris 65 homage) that had a broken crown stem. I sent it back to Steeldive UK, and they sent me a brand new one, which has just arrived (my fourth postal delivery today!). Great service from Steeldive UK yet again! Much easier than having to send it back to China.


----------



## PowerChucker (Jun 16, 2010)

Springy Watch said:


> Just an update on a Steeldive watch (Oris 65 homage) that had a broken crown stem. I sent it back to Steeldive UK, and they sent me a brand new one, which has just arrived (my fourth postal delivery today!). Great service from Steeldive UK yet again! Much easier than having to send it back to China.


Steeldive is really bringing the heat with their offerings now! Im really digging their watches.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This has piqued my interest. Titanium case and bracelet for a tick over $100 -- a tick under $100 for the all-black version.

You'll need a big wrist, as it's 46mm. But I have one.









195.9US $ |Casual Sport Watches Men Top Brand Luxury Military Wrist Pu - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

frogles said:


> and its cushion cased brother:
> US $195.97 51% OFF|Retro W10 Pilot Automatic Watch Men NH35 Mechanical Military Watches Men 100M Diver Wristwatch Air Force Luminous Sapphire Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


But with horrible thickness measurements

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I think someone has stolen it. I can't see the seller not releasing that the watch wasn't in the box. He'd notice the weight difference straight away.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


188 and 283 isin't a really big difference. You hardly feel 100 grams. At least in my case I don't really do that.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

That 100 gram difference represents the stolen watch. I'd give theft as the 95% cause. Agree that comparative pictures of shipping weights before & after is your only defense. I'd definitely open a dispute with Ali, but not blame the seller. Good luck! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Can’t imagine the seller would send an empty box. We all know darn well if they don’t wanna send you something they just won’t send it

Very weird, but yeah I guess it must’ve been stolen at some point. What’s the Czech postal service like? I know some countries’ post is a bit corrupt. That said you get thieves everywhere.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Very weird, but yeah I guess it must've been stolen at some point. What's the Czech postal service like? I know some countries' post is a bit corrupt. That said you get thieves everywhere.


The Czech postal service is hit or miss. They are generally reliable, although very slow to deliver things. And, every now and then things never arrive. This is the first time I have received an empty box, though. I actually went in to the post office to complain about the package being empty upon delivery, and they told me they have recorded the weight in their computer system as "0,00g" which, she explained, means "we make no claims about nor accept responsibility for the weight of the package upon delivery". I pointed out that the package says right on the shipping label "283g" whereas the weight upon delivery was 188g. She said that's an issue for me and the sender, not for the post office.

What is weird, though, about it being stolen is why they still bothered to deliver it at all. Why not just throw the whole thing away after stealing the watch. Even more puzzling is that it all seems to be perfectly sealed, with no sign that it has been tampered with or opened.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Cadisen C-9066G chronograph sun/moon quartz watch review. ~19$ *


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The watch deliveries are flying in today. I have now received my Phylida Batman GMT. I bought this based on a great review by our very own No1Viper/HonestWatchReviews. I went for the sterile version, as you can see.

It has a bidirectional bezel, incredible lume on the indices and hands and even on the bezel (at least based on a 15 minute test I just did), and a proper glidelock extension on the clasp.

The only downside I can see so far, is that the GMT hand is really hard to see, although the arrow tip itself is easy to find. Having said that, I probably don't need GMT much in my everyday life. I should also add that resizing the bracelet was a pain, because even though it has proper screw pins, two of them just swivelled endlessly, and wouldn't come out. Despite these minor complaints, so far it looks very good.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> The watch deliveries are flying in today. I have now received my Phylida Batman GMT. I bought this based on a great review by our very own Viper1/HonestWatchReviews. I went for the sterile version, as you can see.
> 
> It has a bidirectional bezel, incredible lume on the indices and hands and even on the bezel (at least based on a 15 minute test I just did), and a proper glidelock extension on the clasp.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your liking it so far.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Finally got my second 11/11 purchase, a Boderry not a skeleton but a lovely sunburst white dial. Very nice qc, very impressed for the price. Has a 72 hour power reserve, interesting to see if actually so.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Finally got my second 11/11 purchase, a Boderry not a skeleton but a lovely sunburst white dial. Very nice qc, very impressed for the price. Has a 72 hour power reserve, interesting to see if actually so.
> View attachment 15613918


These are great watches. I'd love to see this movement in more watches. I have the green dial version.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Another 11/11 order just arrived. Or, rather, didn't. This was supposed to be the Escapement Time Flieger Type B. Instead, it was the empty box with nothing inside.
> 
> I wrote to the Escapement Time Official Store immediately, and they wrote back: "Impossible, unthinkable. I always put the watch in the box".
> 
> ...


Proving there was no watch in the parcel will be tricky. A lot of stuff gets nicked and more and more delivery drivers are getting caught out red-handed...


WorthTheWrist said:


> This has piqued my interest. Titanium case and bracelet for a tick over $100 -- a tick under $100 for the all-black version.
> 
> You'll need a big wrist, as it's 46mm. But I have one.
> 
> ...


I like it! I think it would look great on my 8.5 in wrist! So are they well made? What about the quartz movement?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> OK, dang it.... This is the LAST watch purchase of 2020. (I've said that about 6 times this month, LOL). But this review was simply to good to pass up. Ordered the gorgeous blue PT5000. Stellar looks, both day & night, perfect dimension, high beat movement.
> 
> Now I need to close my WUS and YouTube accounts, LOL!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It kinda reminds me off a Rado! Stunning looking watch! So are you going to pull the trigger on this beautiful watch?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Very cool ! Perfect dimensions, and I was looking for a small field watch these days. But $200 seems a huge amount of money given the specs ?


It is a bit pricey $150 would off been better but it does look nice and clean and I'm up for more pilot-style watches! Love my fLIEGER WATCHES...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Can't imagine the seller would send an empty box. We all know darn well if they don't wanna send you something they just won't send it
> 
> Very weird, but yeah I guess it must've been stolen at some point. What's the Czech postal service like? I know some countries' post is a bit corrupt. That said you get thieves everywhere.


Italy is another country that's bad for postal theft! There's been a lot of theft going on lately from Delivery drivers so I've read, from the Ps5 getting pinched to empty boxes turning up!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

An update on my empty box from "escapement time Official Store" on AliExpress. Last night, the seller said he wanted to apologise for his mistake, and was going to send me a replacement Flieger Type-B. So, I went to bed happy.

Unfortunately, I woke this morning to a message from him saying he has changed his mind, and doesn't believe it is possible. He refuses to send another watch. Weirdly, he did say "if you want the watch, you can buy another one from me", as if I am going to do that.

I have now raised a dispute with AliExpress, including some photos. But, as others have noted, it is damned hard to prove you received an empty box.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> Finally got my second 11/11 purchase, a Boderry not a skeleton but a lovely sunburst white dial. Very nice qc, very impressed for the price. Has a 72 hour power reserve, interesting to see if actually so.


That Hangzhou Movement has been confirmed to run for 90 hrs on a full-wind.








Cheap skeleton watch with non-Chinese movement?


I'm looking for an inexpensive watch as an anniversary gift with the following: - budget $100-$175 - skeleton movement (balance wheel, pallet fork and escape wheel visible when worn) - metal bracelet - at least one blue element (eg. hands, numerals or dial) - Not a Chinese movement. I've owned...




www.watchuseek.com







Springy Watch said:


> An update on my empty box from "escapement time Official Store" on AliExpress. Last night, the seller said he wanted to apologise for his mistake, and was going to send me a replacement Flieger Type-B. So, I went to bed happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, I woke this morning to a message from him saying he has changed his mind, and doesn't believe it is possible. He refuses to send another watch. Weirdly, he did say "if you want the watch, you can buy another one from me", as if I am going to do that.
> 
> I have now raised a dispute with AliExpress, including some photos. But, as others have noted, it is damned hard to prove you received an empty box.


Well, that certainly is an unfortunate series of events. 
If he doesn't plan to resolve it, it is up to Ali.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> An update on my empty box from "escapement time Official Store" on AliExpress. Last night, the seller said he wanted to apologise for his mistake, and was going to send me a replacement Flieger Type-B. So, I went to bed happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, I woke this morning to a message from him saying he has changed his mind, and doesn't believe it is possible. He refuses to send another watch. Weirdly, he did say "if you want the watch, you can buy another one from me", as if I am going to do that.
> 
> I have now raised a dispute with AliExpress, including some photos. But, as others have noted, it is damned hard to prove you received an empty box.


Surely screenshot his admission and send that? He's admitted his mistake so that's all you need right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Sea-gull Army Watch Variant
























































Official Proxima 62MAS








246.55US $ 33% OFF|Proxima 62MAS Men's Diver Watch Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watches Mens AAA 200M Water Resistance Luminous|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























































419.99US $ |Proxima 62mas Bronze Dive Watch Business Classic Automatic Men Mechanical Watches Waffle 300m Sapphire Luminous Relojes Gift Men|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























































They are also starting to dump the Vintage Orient Tristar Supercompressors on Aliexpress.








69.99US $ 35% OFF|Classic Style Mechanical Men's Watch Top Brand ALL Stainless Steel Waterproof Automatic Watch Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> They are also starting to dump the Vintage Orient Tristar Supercompressors on Aliexpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are these Orients genuine? dont think so


----------



## Robbo1982 (Mar 9, 2010)

Desk-bound said:


> That Hangzhou Movement has been confirmed to run for 90 hrs on a full-wind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ali are generally awful at resolving stuff, such a high burden of evidence (for electronics at least )

Sent from my XQ-AS52 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> An update on my empty box from "escapement time Official Store" on AliExpress. Last night, the seller said he wanted to apologise for his mistake, and was going to send me a replacement Flieger Type-B. So, I went to bed happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, I woke this morning to a message from him saying he has changed his mind, and doesn't believe it is possible. He refuses to send another watch. Weirdly, he did say "if you want the watch, you can buy another one from me", as if I am going to do that.
> 
> I have now raised a dispute with AliExpress, including some photos. But, as others have noted, it is damned hard to prove you received an empty box.


That's strange he apologised for his mistake and then back-paddled. Perhaps the seller did make a mistake and send an empty box. Still think theft is a lot more likely. I hope you get money back.

It's a tough situation for all, and I fear you're the one that'll get shafted. 
If someone robbed a truck then I guess that happens once in a blue moon, but theft from employees is disgusting imo. You pay these companies because you're supposed to trust them.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> That's strange he apologised for his mistake and then back-paddled. Perhaps the seller did make a mistake and send an empty box. Still think theft is a lot more likely. I hope you get money back.
> 
> It's a tough situation for all, and I fear you're the one that'll get shafted.
> If someone robbed a truck then I guess that happens once in a blue moon, but theft from employees is disgusting imo. You pay these companies because you're supposed to trust them.


I asked him why he changed his mind, and he said it is because he realised that accepting responsibility means he won't get paid, whereas if he disputes it, and AliExpress decides he isn't at fault, then he will be paid even if I didn't receive the watch. I guess that means that, in that case, I won't get refund. Crossing my fingers, but with low expectations I will see my money again.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

frogles said:


> are these Orients genuine? dont think so


I was also wondering if I can trust Ali to buy an Orient... 
Lots of Tristars though, and the prices seem to be fair, so I don't know...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> An update on my empty box from "escapement time Official Store" on AliExpress. Last night, the seller said he wanted to apologise for his mistake, and was going to send me a replacement Flieger Type-B. So, I went to bed happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, I woke this morning to a message from him saying he has changed his mind, and doesn't believe it is possible. He refuses to send another watch. Weirdly, he did say "if you want the watch, you can buy another one from me", as if I am going to do that.
> 
> I have now raised a dispute with AliExpress, including some photos. But, as others have noted, it is damned hard to prove you received an empty box.


He's admitted to making a mistake and not sending the watch. That's all the proof you need for a full refund.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Well, it doesn't matter.
There is a whole truckload of Vintage Orient Tristars on Taobao.
There are so many of them that they are even easier to find than the VCMs and outnumber the other Enicar/Titoni Vintage watches.
Do they have any value? Not really.
Were they maintained well? Depends on who is selling

Overall, not my cup of tea,
but for many, it was their gateway into the hobby.



Springy Watch said:


> I asked him why he changed his mind, and he said it is because he realised that accepting responsibility means he won't get paid, whereas if he disputes it, and AliExpress decides he isn't at fault, then he will be paid even if I didn't receive the watch. I guess that means that, in that case, I won't get refund. Crossing my fingers, but with low expectations I will see my money again.


He sounds befuddled.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> An update on my empty box from "escapement time Official Store" on AliExpress. Last night, the seller said he wanted to apologise for his mistake, and was going to send me a replacement Flieger Type-B. So, I went to bed happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, I woke this morning to a message from him saying he has changed his mind, and doesn't believe it is possible. He refuses to send another watch. Weirdly, he did say "if you want the watch, you can buy another one from me", as if I am going to do that.
> 
> I have now raised a dispute with AliExpress, including some photos. But, as others have noted, it is damned hard to prove you received an empty box.


I feel sorry for you mate! Hopefully, it will work out!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

leastonh said:


> He's admitted to making a mistake and not sending the watch. That's all the proof you need for a full refund.


I hope so, but he said he changed his mind and decided it is impossible he didn't send it. Anyway, I have sent all the messages with him to AliExpress, along with some photos of an empty box. Let's hope I get a refund, but with the seller disputing it, I don't hold out much hope.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I hope so, but he said he changed his mind and decided it is impossible he didn't send it. Anyway, I have sent all the messages with him to AliExpress, along with some photos of an empty box. Let's hope I get a refund, but with the seller disputing it, I don't hold out much hope.


Got my fingers crossed for you bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> I hope so, but he said he changed his mind and decided it is impossible he didn't send it. Anyway, I have sent all the messages with him to AliExpress, along with some photos of an empty box. Let's hope I get a refund, but with the seller disputing it, I don't hold out much hope.


I hope they see sense and give you a full refund. How he can claim it's 'impossible' for him not to send the watch, I don't know.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

This smartwatch is full of promises, I mean "Happy with sex, cool interface"!























43.31US $ |Tk1-8 1.4inch Smart Watch Men Bluetooth Call Ip68 Waterproof Smartwatch Women Heart Rate Blood Pressure Monitor Fitness Tracker - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> This smartwatch is full of promises, I mean "Happy with sex, cool interface"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at least they know about the things that matter in life.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I hope so, but he said he changed his mind and decided it is impossible he didn't send it. Anyway, I have sent all the messages with him to AliExpress, along with some photos of an empty box. Let's hope I get a refund, but with the seller disputing it, I don't hold out much hope.


Sorry to hear, it seems he was going to do the right thing, and then he changed his mind. That's a pain. 
I hope you'll get good news.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Well at least they know about the things that matter in life.


Lmao Happy with sex? WTF


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

To pile on to the problems with Aliexpress.

I've shared this story before but I'm going to ask advice now and hope someone can help.
On 11/11 I ordered Pagani design daytona homage from Czech warehouse.
In the end I got it on 22th december....
He added a fake send link to the 11/11 order.
Made me pay 1 dollar to get a new tracking to here.

Now the chrono function does not work. I pushed really hard it does not work. Yes I unscrewed the crown.
The clasp is tigher then a boa constrictor.... I cannot get it off..

I complained and he says: ''I understand, but you left me a negative comment, you can return the watch, and we can replace it with a new one.''

1) I did not leave him a bad comment at least I asume he means bad feedback. I didn't give him any feedback.
2) I'm thinking of just going the dispute route. However he did put a fake tracking on my order. And then made me pay 1 dollar for a new tracking. I don't know how dispute works then. I think when I dispute the dispute person can read our private messages and will see that he decided to do it this way?

Should I go just dispute I do not like his solution to sent it back to China that will cost me 50% of the watch. And I do not trust this seller anymore.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

He made you pay $1.00 for new tracking? That’s a bloody cheek. I would leave a negative review and open a dispute for a partial refund and be done with them.

Pagani is great value on paper but I feel the butter is spread too thin, as they say.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> To pile on to the problems with Aliexpress.
> 
> I've shared this story before but I'm going to ask advice now and hope someone can help.
> On 11/11 I ordered Pagani design daytona homage from Czech warehouse.
> ...


Silly Q but you've unscrewed them chrono pushers right?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Silly Q but you've unscrewed them chrono pushers right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah yeah I see I did write: I did unscrew the crown. With that I meant the pushers lol. Sorry my bad, but yes I did do this. But thanks for asking.

Once I didn't use my tv for a few months and it wouldn't turn on. I then called Samsung support they said: ''Try to unplug it for 5 minutes and then plug it back in it might work then.'' I was like.... Why would I do that, but I had them on the phone so I figured alright, I'll just do it to show them good faith.

I went to unplug it and noticed the plug behind the tv had come loose.... Now I was feeling the shame and just said I'll go and wait for 5 - 10 minutes now if it doesn't work after that I'll call back...

Damn the shame.... I wonder if this unplugging for 5 - 10 minutes would really help or if it's just there to not shame the customer into admitting that he had it unplugged lol.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> He made you pay $1.00 for new tracking? That's a bloody cheek. I would leave a negative review and open a dispute for a partial refund and be done with them.
> 
> Pagani is great value on paper but I feel the butter is spread too thin, as they say.


Yes he did this... To sent it from China. He had sent it before but he says 'it got lost' and then made me pay for new tracking code. Only 1 dollar but still.... Another store I had contacted I had bought headphones from them. They stated with mic in the store. Sadly it was without mic.

I had bought two headphones for one they still could include a extra cable with mic. For the other they made me pay 2 euro's. I do not mind that as much. They already gave me one for free and they still tried they're best to help me. So in that case I pay up and I don't dispute I don't complain I give 5 star review. Why? Because they already showed me good faith by including one extra cable with the second order. And wanting to resolve my issue with the first. That I then compensate them a little I don't mind. I think it's fair. This pagani seller has been selling one lie after the other lie.

I give him til tomorrow to come with a solution else I will dispute and just ask for a partial refund.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> To pile on to the problems with Aliexpress.
> 
> I've shared this story before but I'm going to ask advice now and hope someone can help.
> On 11/11 I ordered Pagani design daytona homage from Czech warehouse.
> ...


Just a reminder (to all) that bad faith sellers can be found outside of AliEx sellers... I ordered my son's primary Christmas present from Target (USA) on the 13th. Received a FedEx tracking # on the 16th, with delivery due on the 22nd. On the 23rd I checked FedEx tracking and it said they were waiting for for Target to provide the parcel. I called Target customer service and, essentially, they never sent it because it became out of stock. They had the gall to blame FedEx, saying, "they never picked it up."

That stinks, Szechuan, sorry to hear of it.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> Just a reminder (to all) that bad faith sellers can be found outside of AliEx sellers... I ordered my son's primary Christmas present from Target (USA) on the 13th. Received a FedEx tracking # on the 16th, with delivery due on the 22nd. On the 23rd I checked FedEx tracking and it said they were waiting for for Target to provide the parcel. I called Target customer service and, essentially, they never sent it because it became out of stock. They had the gall to blame FedEx, saying, "they never picked it up."
> 
> That stinks, Szechuan, sorry to hear of it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


You're right. They are everywhere. In all my years of aliexpress I didn't have much bad sellers. If Covid-19 wasn't happening right now I would be able to know some basic mandarin now as it is my dream to learn Chinese and go there, I also want to learn Tai Chi there. I was supposed to start mandarin lessons in september. So I would have three months in now. Maybe communicating would be easier then.

Bad sellers exist everywhere, I'm still giving the Aliexpress seller a chance but if he gives me crap tomorrow I'll just dispute.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> An update on my empty box from "escapement time Official Store" on AliExpress. Last night, the seller said he wanted to apologise for his mistake, and was going to send me a replacement Flieger Type-B. So, I went to bed happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, I woke this morning to a message from him saying he has changed his mind, and doesn't believe it is possible. He refuses to send another watch. Weirdly, he did say "if you want the watch, you can buy another one from me", as if I am going to do that.
> 
> I have now raised a dispute with AliExpress, including some photos. But, as others have noted, it is damned hard to prove you received an empty box.


Lately, I've been really intrigued by Escapement Time's offerings but that has now been tempered by following your plight. So sorry for you but remember, it isn't over until its over! In the meantime, I hope they do the right thing and decide to take care of you. All of a sudden, Escapement Time's offerings are no longer so tempting! Keep us apprised!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

A word of warning I have seen Citizen eco-drive watches for 30 euro on ali, that cannot be.

Don't buy these, and be careful.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> An update on my empty box from "escapement time Official Store" on AliExpress. Last night, the seller said he wanted to apologise for his mistake, and was going to send me a replacement Flieger Type-B. So, I went to bed happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, I woke this morning to a message from him saying he has changed his mind, and doesn't believe it is possible. He refuses to send another watch. Weirdly, he did say "if you want the watch, you can buy another one from me", as if I am going to do that.
> 
> I have now raised a dispute with AliExpress, including some photos. But, as others have noted, it is damned hard to prove you received an empty box.


Why don't you just file a dispute with your credit card company? They will issue a refund and then you won't have to bother with it anymore.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I hope so, but he said he changed his mind and decided it is impossible he didn't send it. Anyway, I have sent all the messages with him to AliExpress, along with some photos of an empty box. Let's hope I get a refund, but with the seller disputing it, I don't hold out much hope.


He should insure the packages he sends.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> This smartwatch is full of promises, I mean "Happy with sex, cool interface"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You had me at "happy with sex."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

If anyone wants to compare notes on the "Spin & win" game on AliExpress now... I spun it 10 times (each spin costs 10 coins) and each time I won 7 coins so in the end it only cost 30 coins for the 10 spins but didn't win anything.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> Why don't you just file a dispute with your credit card company? They will issue a refund and then you won't have to bother with it anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You probably will get your account banned.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

sarbmaster said:


> If anyone wants to compare notes on the "Spin & win" game on AliExpress now... I spun it 10 times (each spin costs 10 coins) and each time I won 7 coins so in the end it only cost 30 coins for the 10 spins but didn't win anything.


My findings are the same. For those who wonder where this game is located it's at the tree you need to water. At least I found it there.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> To pile on to the problems with Aliexpress.
> 
> I've shared this story before but I'm going to ask advice now and hope someone can help.
> On 11/11 I ordered Pagani design daytona homage from Czech warehouse.
> ...


Open a dispute. Set out all the facts as you see them and include screen shots of messages, video of the chrono not working, the clasp, etc.

The worst that can happen is you lose and then you are not out any more money than you already are.

If you lose, then you need to decide if it is really worth it to you to send it back, especially as you've just gone through a dispute with the seller. You probably won't be their top priority.

Once everything is complete - not before- leave a review.

This (and the empty Escapement Time box) are why I will never buy a $300+ watch from AliExpress. I always assume that I will not receive whatever it is that I buy (or, if I do receive it, that it will be crap). I will never spend more than I am prepared to lose on an AliExpress purchase.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

In ET’s defence, if he did ship the watch I can see how the seller is not too eager to refund for a customer saying he didn’t get anything, and let the Ali dispute system sort it out. 

But yeah bad sellers are everywhere. I must say though I’ve had better experiences buying off eBay UK (which isn’t known to be great) than Ali. But it’s better than random marketplaces.


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I was also wondering if I can trust Ali to buy an Orient...
> Lots of Tristars though, and the prices seem to be fair, so I don't know...


Those Orients in the photos above are counterfeit. You should delete them.

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> Why don't you just file a dispute with your credit card company? They will issue a refund and then you won't have to bother with it anymore.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I live in the Czech republic, where credit card companies and banks aren't as helpful as in the US, unfortunately. If all else fails with AliExpress, I will see if the credit card company will get involved, but I have even lower hopes of them helping than of AliExpress returning the money.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> In ET's defence, if he did ship the watch I can see how the seller is not too eager to refund for a customer saying he didn't get anything, and let the Ali dispute system sort it out.
> 
> But yeah bad sellers are everywhere. I must say though I've had better experiences buying off eBay UK (which isn't known to be great) than Ali. But it's better than random marketplaces.


Yes, I can see it from both sides. The seller did say that my claim for a refund is separate from his claim to be paid. If I can proved I didn't get the watch, then I will be refunded. If he can prove he shipped it, then (according to him) the aliexpress shipping system will refund him. So, he was actually happy to see that the weight shown on the package is about 100gms higher than when I weighed at home.

If, though, AliExpress decides he never shipped the watch in the box, the seller gets nothing and I get refunded. If they decide he did ship it, and it was stolen, we both get refunded. If they decided it arrived, and I am lying, then the seller gets refunded, and I get nothing. At least, that's how I understand it from the seller's explanation. He was writing in Chinese, so I had to rely on translations.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> He should insure the packages he sends.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You are right, and I thought it was insured by AliExpress Shipping, at least based on discussion I had with the seller. But now I think it might not be after all.

In the last 15 minutes, there has been a change in the status: AliExpress said they believe my claim is valid that I didn't receive the watch, and proposed to both me and the seller that I receive a refund. I was happy with that as I read it, until 30 seconds later when the seller (Escapement Time) immediately rejected the proposal.

ET said they refuse the refund because somebody must have stolen the watch, and it wasn't them. ET added their own proposal which (no surprise) is that they get paid and I get nothing.

Of course I didn't accept that proposal, so, back to square one. AliExpress said that if we don't reach an agreement within 4 days, they will make a final decision we have to both live with. I guess that's fair enough. So, now I just have to wait.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> Open a dispute. Set out all the facts as you see them and include screen shots of messages, video of the chrono not working, the clasp, etc.
> 
> The worst that can happen is you lose and then you are not out any more money than you already are.
> 
> ...


Yeah they are now telling me to send it back. They will pay half the shipping cost, but I'm done with this seller. I think I'll file a dispute.

Edit I went the dispute route.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> To pile on to the problems with Aliexpress.
> 
> I've shared this story before but I'm going to ask advice now and hope someone can help.
> On 11/11 I ordered Pagani design daytona homage from Czech warehouse.
> ...


I'd have told them to bugger off, left a 1 star review and raised a dispute.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I'd have told them to bugger off, left a 1 star review and raised a dispute.


They did message me I could send the watch back. I just applied for a refund now. Not a full refund if I can get a fraction back I'll be happy. I then have to find another watch for my dad. It's a pain my dad is so autistic that he only wants a watch on a stainless steel bracelet, and it has to be quartz....

Anyway for now I did apply for a refund. I'll not buy any pagani design ever again.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Sorry to hear the troubles you guys are going through. Just wanted to send Christmas wishes to you all and hope you are at least having a good time away from all these headaches!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Gen of MM just popped up on San Martin's end.



























Szechuan said:


> They did message me I could send the watch back. I just applied for a refund now. Not a full refund if I can get a fraction back I'll be happy. I then have to find another watch for my dad. It's a pain my dad is so autistic that he only wants a watch on a stainless steel bracelet, and it has to be quartz....
> 
> Anyway for now I did apply for a refund. I'll not buy any pagani design ever again.


That is a spot of bad luck there with the PD-seller.
Hope you resolve it successfully.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> New Gen of MM just popped up on San Martin's end.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aah whatever will happen I hope it will end up all good.

That Marine Master looks good. Your very well informed on the watch market haha.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> They did message me I could send the watch back. I just applied for a refund now. Not a full refund if I can get a fraction back I'll be happy. I then have to find another watch for my dad. It's a pain my dad is so autistic that he only wants a watch on a stainless steel bracelet, and it has to be quartz....
> 
> Anyway for now I did apply for a refund. I'll not buy any pagani design ever again.


I feel your pain Szechuan. Bad enough if it's a watch for yourself. Much worse when it's a gift for someone. I really hope you can get this resolved without more stress


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> If anyone wants to compare notes on the "Spin & win" game on AliExpress now... I spun it 10 times (each spin costs 10 coins) and each time I won 7 coins so in the end it only cost 30 coins for the 10 spins but didn't win anything.


Day 2: 6 times +7 and 4 times +77 (four times in a row) so 10 spins for 100 coins and 350 coins won net out to +250 coins today. (+220 coins including yesterday's losses)


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I hope so, but he said he changed his mind and decided it is impossible he didn't send it. Anyway, I have sent all the messages with him to AliExpress, along with some photos of an empty box. Let's hope I get a refund, but with the seller disputing it, I don't hold out much hope.


Honesty the best move by the seller would be to send you the same watch. He likely still profits because the margin he gets on these watches is more than 50%. He can afford to give you one for free, but if he needs to give you back the initial amount you paid, then he's out a profit.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Honesty the best move by the seller would be to send you the same watch. He likely still profits because the margin he gets on these watches is more than 50%. He can afford to give you one for free, but if he needs to give you back the initial amount you paid, then he's out a profit.


You are right. I was surprised that he changed his mind about sending another watch. It is quite a gamble for him to rely on the dispute system. AliExpress has asked us to try to settle between the two of us, but the seller refused. I would even be willing to split the loss if I had to, so he got half the payment, and I got half back, but he refused everything. He said it is my problem, so will only accept full payment to his account. I certainly won't be buying anything from Escapement Time anymore, even if I get a full refund.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I feel your pain Szechuan. Bad enough if it's a watch for yourself. Much worse when it's a gift for someone. I really hope you can get this resolved without more stress


They want me to send it back, but I just disputed. They did not reply to the dispute. 
This seller.... So I'll bring back the watch sure but I have to pay the fees to get it to China.
They said they will pay half, but I don't really trust them enough to go do this. Also by the time it's back in China another month has passed, and I'll get another half broken watch?

I'll go hunt for a quartz on stainless steel once I get back the money. Might buy my dad a Reeftiger in quartz. I don't know many watches that are in quartz on a stainless steel bracelet. Lobini design or Reef Tiger are all I know.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> You are right. I was surprised that he changed his mind about sending another watch. It is quite a gamble for him to rely on the dispute system. AliExpress has asked us to try to settle between the two of us, but the seller refused. I would even be willing to split the loss if I had to, so he got half the payment, and I got half back, but he refused everything. He said it is my problem, so will only accept full payment to his account. I certainly won't be buying anything from Escapement Time anymore, even if I get a full refund.


It really sucks, if you met him half way you could have made a new order. He could have changed the price. And extended the protection time on the watch you bought. (As long as you did not confirm.) Then you could have confirmed the goods on both the orders once you get your watch and he should have gotten the money from the first order and from the second order he would get the half you paid.

When Heimdallr offered me a free watch. I said yes. Sadly they only had the willard in PVD black or the Willard in stainless steel with a pepsi bezel. For a black bezel I had to wait til the end of december or longer. I went with the pepsi and figured I could always change the bezel or just live with it.

I just wanted to get one they had in stock, because well I also was afraid they would change their mind.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> You are right. I was surprised that he changed his mind about sending another watch. It is quite a gamble for him to rely on the dispute system. AliExpress has asked us to try to settle between the two of us, but the seller refused. I would even be willing to split the loss if I had to, so he got half the payment, and I got half back, but he refused everything. He said it is my problem, so will only accept full payment to his account. I certainly won't be buying anything from Escapement Time anymore, even if I get a full refund.


It's definitely a shame as their store was one people would point to as quality goods but I'll say reading about the troubles you've been through will make me steer smear on future purchases if I'm honest. They'd have a lot more favour if they just did the right thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> They want me to send it back, but I just disputed. They did not reply to the dispute.
> This seller.... So I'll bring back the watch sure but I have to pay the fees to get it to China.
> They said they will pay half, but I don't really trust them enough to go do this. Also by the time it's back in China another month has passed, and I'll get another half broken watch?
> 
> I'll go hunt for a quartz on stainless steel once I get back the money. Might buy my dad a Reeftiger in quartz. I don't know many watches that are in quartz on a stainless steel bracelet. Lobini design or Reef Tiger are all I know.


Here is the list of Quartz Watches with SS bracelets:
Carnival Tritium Ronda Quartz
Addies Tritium Ronda Quartz
Parnis Daytona
Parnis B&R Bellytanker
Corguet Speedmaster
Nakzen Pagoda
Steeldive 1996
Steeldive 1986
Steeldive/Addies Quartz submariner

There is also this retro piece








145.8US $ 10% OFF|New fashion design full black irregular square watches Stainless steel geometric Quartz calendar watch for women men couple 38mm|Lover's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> Day 2: 6 times +7 and 4 times +77 (four times in a row) so 10 spins for 100 coins and 350 coins won net out to +250 coins today. (+220 coins including yesterday's losses)


I got the 77 coins twice a day, a lot of 7, 1 or 2 select coupon per day and once a $0.5 full red coupon valid Dec 28 - Jan 1. so there is a new years sale coming.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

spacecat said:


> I got the 77 coins twice a day, a lot of 7, 1 or 2 select coupon per day and once a $0.5 full red coupon valid Dec 28 - Jan 1. so there is a new years sale coming.


C'mon, there is always a sale coming!!!!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> I got the 77 coins twice a day, a lot of 7, 1 or 2 select coupon per day and once a $0.5 full red coupon valid Dec 28 - Jan 1. so there is a new years sale coming.


Got 77 coins once and some select coupons.



Desk-bound said:


> Here is the list of Quartz Watches with SS bracelets:
> Carnival Tritium Ronda Quartz
> Addies Tritium Ronda Quartz
> Parnis Daytona
> ...


Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> They want me to send it back, but I just disputed. They did not reply to the dispute.
> This seller.... So I'll bring back the watch sure but I have to pay the fees to get it to China.
> They said they will pay half, but I don't really trust them enough to go do this. Also by the time it's back in China another month has passed, and I'll get another half broken watch?
> 
> I'll go hunt for a quartz on stainless steel once I get back the money. Might buy my dad a Reeftiger in quartz. I don't know many watches that are in quartz on a stainless steel bracelet. Lobini design or Reef Tiger are all I know.


You wanted a blue one, right? if the colour is important i can recommend this corgeut speedmaster










i got it in this shop








130.0US $ |Men Watch Sport 24 hours Multifunction Watches Top Brand Luxury Full Steel full chronograph Quartz Clock Men Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




they made a last quality check before shipping









For Daytonas lookalikes i am in team Parnis









All these have Seiko VK mechaquartz movements. The corgeut has a nicely domed mineral crystal, the Parnis a flat sapphire.

that is the bracelet clasp system on the corgeut









Parnis have a somewhat chunky clasp, some people love to complain about. i am fine with them. I never heard someone complain that Parnis clasp are hard to open which seems to be a common thing with Pagani clasps. something that can really spoil the fun you can have with a watch.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> You wanted a blue one, right? if the colour is important i can recommend this corgeut speedmaster
> 
> View attachment 15617550
> 
> ...


Thanks that would do I think I'll buy my dad that one. Just hope that I will win the dispute. They tell me to send the watch back but I don't feel like it. If the watch came it was bad and they asked me I would do it. But not when they have lied all the time and made fault upon fault.

Also nice that this store sends a message before hand I will buy him this one I think.


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Here is the list of Quartz Watches with SS bracelets:
> 
> Addies Tritium Ronda Quartz


Can you share the link? A qiuck search on Ali did not help.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

SerhiyKa said:


> Can you share the link? A qiuck search on Ali did not help.






afraid none of them has tritium tubes


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just in from a December 8 purchase (still waiting for 11:11 items). I like it... Speedmaster lookalike but at a bottom basement price, quartz movement. Finishing, printing and alignment are spot on, except for the top of the lugs which look a bit rough, but each is a tiny area.

This will be going onto a tan leather strap, if it ever gets here from China.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Quick update on the amazing Boderry, laid it on the desk fully wound, 71 hours later still running strong, gained 8 seconds in total. Quite a movement.
VERY underrated brand I think.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Came across this side by side shot of these two field watches that look quite nice and got mentioned a couple of times in this thread. As pointed out in previous times, one of these is pretty thick . the more recent release on the left seems to have much better proportions.

source:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CJQxtkRrBoM/


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

spacecat said:


> View attachment 15618251
> 
> 
> Came across this side by side shot of these two field watches that look quite nice and got mentioned a couple of times in this thread. As pointed out in previous times, one of these is pretty thick . the more recent release on the left seems to have much better proportions.
> ...


Nice. Anybody have any more information on the one on the left - a brand or link for it?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Nice. Anybody have any more information on the one on the left - a brand or link for it?


this is the dropshipper store on ali who has that instagram account where the photo came from.









169.98US $ 50% OFF|Pilot Automatic Watch Men Nh35 Self Winding Mechanical Wristwatch 100m Diver 36mm Luminous Clock Retro W10 Air Force Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




aliexpress.com





Other ali stores stock this watch as well.

I saw also a photo of the watch on the Merkur watch instagram account. But not sure which Chinese "brand" would claim that it is their watch. Probably related to Beijing Time Infinite.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

spacecat said:


> this is the dropshipper store on ali who has that instagram account where the photo came from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Phorcydes LIP, NH35 automatic movement.










The watch is Blancpain LIP Fifty Fathoms homage.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

SerhiyKa said:


> Can you share the link? A qiuck search on Ali did not help.








ADDIES T25 Tritium Luminous Watch Men Military Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Wristwatch Male Clock Reloj Hombre 2020|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Cheap Quartz Watches, Buy Quality Watches Directly from China Suppliers:ADDIES T25 Tritium Luminous Watch Men Military Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Wristwatch Male Clock Reloj Hombre 2020 Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> ADDIES T25 Tritium Luminous Watch Men Military Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Wristwatch Male Clock Reloj Hombre 2020|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Cheap Quartz Watches, Buy Quality Watches Directly from China Suppliers:ADDIES T25 Tritium Luminous Watch Men Military Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Wristwatch Male Clock Reloj Hombre 2020 Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.
> ...


thank you 
however if i click on "View details and Buy", it brings me to "Sorry, this item is no longer available!"
and they even dont know their item's brand name: AODIS (not ADDIES)


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

frogles said:


> afraid none of them has tritium tubes





Desk-bound said:


> ADDIES T25 Tritium Luminous Watch Men Military Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Wristwatch Male Clock Reloj Hombre 2020|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Cheap Quartz Watches, Buy Quality Watches Directly from China Suppliers:ADDIES T25 Tritium Luminous Watch Men Military Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Wristwatch Male Clock Reloj Hombre 2020 Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.
> ...


Thanks, guys


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I got the Shanghai "re-issue" of the kontiki in black and I love it from good stuffs! Problem is three more I wear it the more I find it small for my taste. 39-41 mm is the sweet spot for me. Has anyone found another larger kontiki homage?








Rare black Shanghai 8120 reissue nostalgic hand-wound mechan






www.good-stuffs.com





Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

crAss said:


> I got the Shanghai "re-issue" of the kontiki in black and I love it from good stuffs! Problem is three more I wear it the more I find it small for my taste. 39-41 mm is the sweet spot for me. Has anyone found another larger kontiki homage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not an exact homage but the Merkur Conqueror









White Dial




__





OEM-Custom-Swiss-Standard-High-End


OEM-Custom-Swiss-Standard-High-End



www.alibaba.com





Black Dial




__





OEM-Custom-Swiss-Standard-High-End


OEM-Custom-Swiss-Standard-High-End



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

frogles said:


> thank you
> however if i click on "View details and Buy", it brings me to "Sorry, this item is no longer available!"
> and they even dont know their item's brand name: AODIS (not ADDIES)


That leaves the highest-specc'd Carnival Watches


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This is my first time wearing my Pagani Design DateJust homage. I bought the blue dial version on a jubilee bracelet. The blue is much darker than I expected, and the case is more sparkly than I expected.

When it first arrived, I wondered if I had made a mistake buying it. It just didn't "spark joy" (to borrow a phrase my girlfriend uses). Yet over time it has somehow grown on me, even though it has had zero wrist time, and just looked up at me from the watch box.

This is something I have noticed about collecting watches. Different ones come in and out of favour with me. This is why, at least so far, I never sell them. Too often I have heard other collectors say "I sold that watch, and now I really regret it".

When a watch "falls out of favour" I take that as a sign to pop it on my wrist for two or three days, and a surprisingly number of times I slowly start to feel "Wow, this really is a great watch. Why don't I wear it more often?". I cannot think of any other things I own, apart from watches, where I have (this may sound weird) a kind of evolving "relationship" with them.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

frogles said:


> thank you
> however if i click on "View details and Buy", it brings me to "Sorry, this item is no longer available!"
> and they even dont know their item's brand name: AODIS (not ADDIES)


Hi, there's an updated version of this Addies or Aidis 😁 field watch. I picked one up in the AliEx 11/11 sale for £16. 
Search for "Addiesdive MY-050S" on AliEx, as you can see in my picture here, it has got a better logo, Addiesdive is part of the Steeldive watch group I believe.
I got the one on a nato strap, it keeps great time, good lume, date window is quite small though & the bezel ain't great. But for the price I like it.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Not an exact homage but the Merkur Conqueror
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It still pains me that i didn't bought it when it was available on ali x for a smaller budget.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> I got the Shanghai "re-issue" of the kontiki in black and I love it from good stuffs! Problem is three more I wear it the more I find it small for my taste. 39-41 mm is the sweet spot for me. Has anyone found another larger kontiki homage?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have that good stuff shanghai and notice other other watches that give me a similar vibe.
So not exact the kontiki homage, but there are Vostok Amphibia dials with triangular indices at 3,6,9,12. A white dial variant went into space.



















Don't know the model numbers,. photos taken from the net, to give you some ideas and direction.

edit to add this detail that makes this vostok to a true adventurer watch.








source: https://ussrwatch.net/img/Watch/Diver/vostok_space.jpg


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

spacecat said:


> I have that good stuff shanghai and notice other other watches that give me a similar vibe.
> So not exact the kontiki homage, but there are Vostok Amphibia dials with triangular indices at 3,6,9,12. A white dial variant went into space.
> 
> View attachment 15619109
> ...


Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 120512


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

BobMartian said:


> Phorcydes LIP, NH35 automatic movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I could only get past that name..."Phorcydes"...insane. Just call it "Bob" FFS.
"Porcides" sounds like the Latin name of the pig subspecies 🤣


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Ipse said:


> If I could only get past that name..."Phorcydes"...insane. Just call it "Bob" FFS.
> "Porcides" sounds like the Latin name of the pig subspecies


I pronounce it "far side"


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Ipse said:


> If I could only get past that name..."Phorcydes"...insane. Just call it "Bob" FFS.
> "Porcides" sounds like the Latin name of the pig subspecies 🤣


It's Greek, referring to the daughters of Phorcys. More commonly spelled Phorcides these days, but Phorcydes is an acceptable spelling variant.

Why one would name a brand for a trio of old witches with one eye and one tooth between them is the part I'd like to know.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> They want me to send it back, but I just disputed. They did not reply to the dispute.
> This seller.... So I'll bring back the watch sure but I have to pay the fees to get it to China.
> They said they will pay half, but I don't really trust them enough to go do this. Also by the time it's back in China another month has passed, and I'll get another half broken watch?
> 
> I'll go hunt for a quartz on stainless steel once I get back the money. Might buy my dad a Reeftiger in quartz. I don't know many watches that are in quartz on a stainless steel bracelet. Lobini design or Reef Tiger are all I know.


Get a Pagani of some type on a SS bracelet! They make great watches for very little. Highly recommended...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

spacecat said:


> You wanted a blue one, right? if the colour is important i can recommend this corgeut speedmaster
> 
> View attachment 15617550
> 
> ...


Parnis make great watches! Ive got a Daytona style and a Flieger big pilot with a Seagull ST-16 and love wearing them.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I had heard that Seagull watches had good movements, so I must confess to be a little disappointed with the Seagull I got in the 11/11 sale.

After timing continually now for four days, it is gaining +80 seconds per day. Having spoken to Seagull yesterday, this is on the upper end of expected gain.

I still love the way it looks, but won't be relying on it for accuracy.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I had heard that Seagull watches had good movements, so I must confess to be a little disappointed with the Seagull I got in the 11/11 sale.
> 
> After timing continually now for four days, it is gaining +80 seconds per day. Having spoken to Seagull yesterday, this is on the upper end of expected gain.
> 
> ...


Damn that's a bit sad. Tempted to try out my seagull military watch then haven't worn it yet. Probably should.

I'm amazed at the accuracy of N35's but that's a given since they are also in 500 euro watches by Seiko


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> You wanted a blue one, right? if the colour is important i can recommend this corgeut speedmaster
> 
> View attachment 15617550
> 
> ...


Thanks again for your post I have ordered the Corgeut and asked the seller for a QC check I have extended the processing time.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> I had heard that Seagull watches had good movements, so I must confess to be a little disappointed with the Seagull I got in the 11/11 sale.
> 
> After timing continually now for four days, it is gaining +80 seconds per day. Having spoken to Seagull yesterday, this is on the upper end of expected gain.
> 
> ...


It would be worth trying a demagnetiser on it with a gain that high. The watch might not be badly regulated and simply been magnetised during transit.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It would be worth trying a demagnetiser on it with a gain that high. The watch might not be badly regulated and simply been magnetised during transit.


True he should check with a compass.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I had heard that Seagull watches had good movements, so I must confess to be a little disappointed with the Seagull I got in the 11/11 sale.
> 
> After timing continually now for four days, it is gaining +80 seconds per day. Having spoken to Seagull yesterday, this is on the upper end of expected gain.
> 
> ...


+80s/day is not normal. I strongly think the seller is just making up that that's still within expected error. That's one thing annoying with Seagull movements, as far as I know there's no stated accuracy.

Still looks like a nice watch though. Sea-Gull watches have good QC and design for the price.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It would be worth trying a demagnetiser on it with a gain that high. The watch might not be badly regulated and simply been magnetised during transit.


Great suggestion. Thanks. Based on that, I just ordered a demagnetiser from a local supplier, and (fingers crossed) it should be here within a few days.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Not an exact homage but the Merkur Conqueror
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a good looking watch! I like that black dial and the triangle indices!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> This is my first time wearing my Pagani Design DateJust homage. I bought the blue dial version on a jubilee bracelet. The blue is much darker than I expected, and the case is more sparkly than I expected.
> 
> When it first arrived, I wondered if I had made a mistake buying it. It just didn't "spark joy" (to borrow a phrase my girlfriend uses). Yet over time it has somehow grown on me, even though it has had zero wrist time, and just looked up at me from the watch box.
> 
> ...


Its a good looking watch! I like the sharp angles on the case and bracelet Cool watch buddy...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Damn that's a bit sad. Tempted to try out my seagull military watch then haven't worn it yet. Probably should.
> 
> I'm amazed at the accuracy of N35's but that's a given since they are also in 500 euro watches by Seiko


The Nh35 can be a surprising movement! Ive had them running at +4


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The Nh35 can be a surprising movement! Ive had them running at +4


It also has long longevity because it's a low beat right? I prefer low beat over high beat.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The Nh35 can be a surprising movement! Ive had them running at +4


I have 3 watches with the NH35, one is +0-1s/day based on the position, the other is at +5 and the third is +12...
The best accuracy one is in the steeldive (which was the most expensive) the other 2 are in paganis (autavia homage and submariner homage).


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> It also has long longevity because it's a low beat right? I prefer low beat over high beat.


I prefer 4Hz movevements, even if that means less autonomy. In reality having over 20 watches, I most often wear a watch for 1-3 days in a row and then choose a different one. Autonomy in all watches is ok for overnight, but the sweeping movement is something that you appreciate every time you look the dial.
Unfortunately, apart from a chinese one, there are no cheap japanese 4 Hz movements.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

crAss said:


> I have 3 watches with the NH35, one is +0-1s/day based on the position, the other is at +5 and the third is +12...
> The best accuracy one is in the steeldive (which was the most expensive) the other 2 are in paganis (autavia homage and submariner homage).


Paganis! is that what they're calling themselves? I've got to Pagani watches with the VK-63 meca quartz and they run great...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Gifted the Pagani Daytona that I bought on 11.11 to my father as a Christmas present. The seller mistakenly sent me wrong color (I ordered black dial), but partially refunded me and all is ok, that white isn't so bad anyway. Really well built watch, only the clasp could be easier to open. My dad likes it too.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

konax said:


> Gifted the Pagani Daytona that I bought on 11.11 to my father as a Christmas present. The seller mistakenly sent me wrong color (I ordered black dial), but partially refunded me and all is ok, that white isn't so bad anyway. Really well built watch, only the clasp could be easier to open. My dad likes it too.


Woah you get partial refund just for having been sent wrong color. My seller gave me a clasp that doesn't open with all the violence in the world and the chrono function doesn't even work. He wanted me to sent it back. He even ****ed me with the shipping method I had selected Czech he said sorry out of stock. This seller, never again. Glad to see your seller admits his mistake and comes with a nice solution.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Whats a go


konax said:


> Gifted the Pagani Daytona that I bought on 11.11 to my father as a Christmas present. The seller mistakenly sent me wrong color (I ordered black dial), but partially refunded me and all is ok, that white isn't so bad anyway. Really well built watch, only the clasp could be easier to open. My dad likes it too.


It actually looks pretty cool and apparently they are built like tanks. I like it! plus you got a little cash back too...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It actually looks pretty cool and apparently they are built like tanks. I like it! plus you got a little cash back too...





Szechuan said:


> Woah you get partial refund just for having been sent wrong color. My seller gave me a clasp that doesn't open with all the violence in the world and the chrono function doesn't even work. He wanted me to sent it back. He even ****ed me with the shipping method I had selected Czech he said sorry out of stock. This seller, never again. Glad to see your seller admits his mistake and comes with a nice solution.


At first I even considered returning it as it was sent from a warehouse in my country, but since time was crucial, I didn't want to take the risk. 
Paid $55.99 and got $12 refund. I bought it from "Trendy Men's Watch Store"




__





Informações do vendedor


Mobile Online Shopping for Apparel, Phones, Computers, Electronics, Fashion and more from China; Shopping on AliExpress from mobile site, the world's online marketplace!




m.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

konax said:


> At first I even considered returning it as it was sent from a warehouse in my country, but since time was crucial, I didn't want to take the risk.
> Paid $55.99 and got $12 refund. I bought it from "Trendy Men's Watch Store"
> 
> 
> ...


I did order before from Trendy Men's Watch Store. Didn't have problems with them, friendly seller. Really helpful. I'm waiting for my dispute to be settled by Aliexpress. Not sure what they will decide.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not sure if anybody has posted about Cadisen's 2021 Daytona homage. Looks great. Maybe even a step up from Pagani Design, but also more expensive.

Cadisen Daytona


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted about Cadisen's 2021 Daytona homage. Looks great. Maybe even a step up from Pagani Design, but also more expensive.
> 
> Cadisen Daytona


This is something a little bit different that the Pagani Design one.

It's cheaper here though.








449.95US $ |CADISEN 2020 New Men Automatic Machinery Watche stainless steel Luxury Chronograph Sport Waterproof Wristwatch relogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com














www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> This is something a little bit different that the Pagani Design one.
> 
> It's cheaper here though.
> 
> ...


Yes, that brand etching around the ring is one of the things that really stood out as a bit bold of them. I am not sure it is a positive for many buyers, but it certainly shows they are proud of their brand name


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> It's cheaper here though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't look to be any cheaper. The only cheaper one in the Cadisen Daytona "colour options" is actually ... and weirdly .... a Pagani Design one.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> It doesn't look to be any cheaper. The only cheaper one in the Cadisen Daytona "colour options" is actually ... and weirdly .... a Pagani Design one.


Here's a screenshot









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's a screenshot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But, at least for me on AliExpress, that lower price is only available on the final colour option, which is a different watch (a Pagani Design).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> But, at least for me on AliExpress, that lower price is only available on the final colour option, which is a different watch (a Pagani Design).


Sorry, yeah you're right 
I hate it when they do that.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted about Cadisen's 2021 Daytona homage. Looks great. Maybe even a step up from Pagani Design, but also more expensive.
> 
> Cadisen Daytona


Not sure if it's a step up. I like they have a blue dial, steel bezel option but unfortunately these aren't actually chronographs.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> Not sure if it's a step up. I like they have a blue dial, steel bezel option but unfortunately these aren't actually chronographs.


Oh, wow! You are right! The bezel and the pushers fooled me, and I am sure those will fool some buyers too. I had'nt noticed that they aren't really chronographs. It is almost at the level of a scam. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

Since I'm waiting on an install I thought I'd bang out a quick write-up of the Heimdallr SKX I got recently in case others are interested.

*The Good:*
Solid bezel action with perfectly-aligned ceramic insert
Hacking/winding NH36 Seiko movement runs at +10s/day
A bargain at twice the price with better finishing, functionality, and accuracy compared to a real SKX

*The Bad:*
The case proportions are slightly different from a real SKX insofar as the bezel seems to be slightly taller and the case and caseback shallower
Wears kind of top-heavy compared to my real one (probably due to the above)

*The Ugly:*
Most photos make the yellow dial seem matte when it's in fact sunburst. Hardly the end of the world but I was expecting and hoping for a matte dial

I didn't have any interest in the Jubi bracelet so it's still wrapped up in the box but it seemed solid while I was removing it. I thought I'd wear this watch a lot more than I am so I might end up flipping it in a bit. I think it's because it's fairly chunky compared to my others and wears very conspicuously from a ergonomic perspective. I'd still buy somebody this over an SKX seven days a week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

this is a test. i am unable to post.

with this test i will check if certain words or the quote in my post is what hold me back and triggers the error message after i press post reply

edit. hmm. now it works. lets copypasta my post:

edit 2: must be some words that triggers a filter and doesn't let me post. i don't know why. i think it is an software error and my work around will be to post a screenshot.
please don't ban me because i circumvent some filter here, i am in the search for the root of the problem.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I live in the Czech republic, where credit card companies and banks aren't as helpful as in the US, unfortunately. If all else fails with AliExpress, I will see if the credit card company will get involved, but I have even lower hopes of them helping than of AliExpress returning the money.


Not sure if any bank is helping...A good point : practising your Chinese like this is neat, you'll be ready for next century 😄😉


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

alexjplant said:


> Since I'm waiting on an install I thought I'd bang out a quick write-up of the Heimdallr SKX I got recently in case others are interested.
> 
> *The Good:*
> Solid bezel action with perfectly-aligned ceramic insert
> ...


Can you post a photo of it in yellow?


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Can you post a photo of it in yellow?


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

alexjplant said:


> View attachment 15621565
> 
> 
> View attachment 15621561
> ...


Where'd you get the blue strap?


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Where'd you get the blue strap?


US $1.33 40％ Off | 20mm 22mm Band Strap Suitable for Huawei Xiaomi Watch Garmin 4 Samsung Galaxy Watch3 45MM Silicone Anti-buckle Strap 22mm









1.55US $ 30% OFF|20mm 22mm Band Strap Suitable for Huawei Xiaomi Watch Garmin 4 Samsung Galaxy Watch3 45MM Silicone Anti buckle Strap 22mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Dimensions are out for the Seizenn

















Steeldive is reviving its Shark logo

























New Proxima Green Dial


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Steeldive is reviving its Shark logo


I always steered clear of Steeldive because I hated their logo. Definitely prefer this shark over what they have now.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Well this sucks. As posted recently, I received an empty box from the Escapement Time Official Store. The seller apologised and offered to send me a new watch, then changed his mind saying the watch must have been stolen on the way from China to me. AliExpress proposed a refund to me, but the seller refused, saying he sent the watch, agreed it must have been stolen, and therefore I should get nothing. I had more faith in the AliExpress dispute system.

To my surprise, AliExpress has agreed with him, and said they are releasing the money to the seller. I have already checked with my bank, and they are not interested. So, I guess that's no watch and no money for me.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sorry to hear that, Springy Watch. So, it would not help to video the opening of any AliX package we get from now on? AliX came to the same conclusion of the facts as we all did. Obviously nothing is insured. Whatever happens in transit is the buyer's responsibility. This makes me hit the breaks on AliX purchases! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

MAD777 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Springy Watch. So, it would not help to video the opening of any AliX package we get from now on? AliX came to the same conclusion of the facts as we all did. Obviously nothing is insured. Whatever happens in transit is the buyer's responsibility. This makes me hit the breaks on AliX purchases!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


in the future maybe/hopefully European distribution center(s) of Ali will be the solution for Europeans, insured packages, shorter distance/time give less chance for "games"


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Sorry to hear that, Springy Watch. So, it would not help to video the opening of any AliX package we get from now on? AliX came to the same conclusion of the facts as we all did. Obviously nothing is insured. Whatever happens in transit is the buyer's responsibility. This makes me hit the breaks on AliX purchases!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Even videoing the opening of the package will not help. The seller and I both are in agreement that the package was empty. Even AliExpress has accepted the evidence on this. They emailed me their decision stating that they accept the buyer's claim that the watch must have been stolen on the way from China, and therefore he will receive full payment. The fact that the package was perfectly sealed, and I provided lots of photo evidence doesn't matter. Once it leaves China, it is the buyer's problem it seems.

I have have so-called "Platinum" membership on AlieExpress, which they "awarded" me because I have ordered so much stuff from them, including dozens of watches this year. The platinum membership is supposed to offer me a speedier dispute resolution, among other benefits, although it seems to be pretty meaningless in reality. This all certainly puts me off buying more stuff from AliExpress, at least for a while, and has meant I will completely avoid the Escapement Time Offical Store.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

frogles said:


> in the future maybe/hopefully European distribution center(s) of Ali will be the solution for Europeans, insured packages, shorter distance/time give less chance for "games"


You would imagine so, but this package went from China to AliExpress's own package distribution center in Belgium. The outer label on the parcel even shows it being sent from Belgium, and AliExpress is arguing that it must have been stolen between Belgium and my home, so not their problem. The package looked perfectly sealed, including some "anti-tamper" sticker on the box. If it was stolen, I think it must have happened in this AliExpress processing center in Belgium. Anyway, AliExpress has said it is my problem once the seller has proven they shipped it, which was disappointing to hear.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That's annoying you got no watch and no money Springy. I'm not surprised tbh.. that's bad that nobody covers you for theft. 
Perhaps you could've made a deal and gotten a new one for 50% off as a last resort, idk.

And now for the most horrible segue into my ET pics:
I received the Stowa strap for it, and I must say the strap is a big hit. To me a flieger needs a thick riveted vintage style strap and the first that comes to mind is the Stowa one. Honestly a great deal for about €23 ex shipping, really elevates the watch.























It kinda makes me wish I had a B-dial and old radium lume. Unfortunately I find ET's B-dial a little bit out of proportion (mainly the thick bezel) so to me this is the best on Ali. But if anyone else knows some affordable B-dial fliegers with old lume I'm all ears. Dekla is probably the best bet but that's a big jump from this £60 watch to like £500. 
I think I'll be content with this ET.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Looks like need to glue a GoPro camera or similar on the forehead while retrieving a package from post and opening it right there.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Well this sucks. As posted recently, I received an empty box from the Escapement Time Official Store. The seller apologised and offered to send me a new watch, then changed his mind saying the watch must have been stolen on the way from China to me. AliExpress proposed a refund to me, but the seller refused, saying he sent the watch, agreed it must have been stolen, and therefore I should get nothing. I had more faith in the AliExpress dispute system.
> 
> To my surprise, AliExpress has agreed with him, and said they are releasing the money to the seller. I have already checked with my bank, and they are not interested. So, I guess that's no watch and no money for me.
> 
> View attachment 15622015


Yuck that sucks. My dispute is stuck on: 
Reminder:
Thank you for your refund request. The seller will reply within
0 calendar days 0 hour 0 minute 0 second ) . If you and the seller can not come to an agreement, AliExpress will step in and help. If the seller does not respond on time, the request will be automatically closed and you will receive your refund as requested.

Nothing happens. Just like you I'm also a platinum member. I never had big problems with aliexpress and in some cases I suggest I could take a loss here and there. But still it sucks to be out of money and not have the watch you wanted.

It really sucks that it got stolen somewhere down the line. Wonder what asshat did that.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Looks like need to glue a GoPro camera or similar on the forehead while retrieving a package from post and opening it right there.


This is basically what I have been doing since starting my YT channel....some actually make it in unboxing videos, but mostly it's for my own piece of mind.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Looks like need to glue a GoPro camera or similar on the forehead while retrieving a package from post and opening it right there.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

We know that the AliExpress tracking system isn't very reliable. One of the AliExpress sellers told me to not rely on AliExpress tracking, but instead to use China Post's tracking system directly. This, he said, is more reliable. And indeed it shows one of my watches from the 11/11 sale has not actually even be shipped despite AliX showing "arrived in your country" several weeks ago. It also shows that four others are, indeed, on the way (now in Belgium) as promised by AliExpress.

So, here it is if you want to try plugging in the tracking numbers for watches that you have not yet received:





__





China Post Tracking, Ems, Eub Package Tracking







www.chinapostaltracking.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> We know that the AliExpress tracking system isn't very reliable. One of the AliExpress sellers told me to not rely on AliExpress tracking, but instead to use China Post's tracking system directly. This, he said, is more reliable. And indeed it shows one of my watches from the 11/11 sale has not actually even be shipped despite AliX showing "arrived in your country" several weeks ago. It also shows that four others are, indeed, on the way (now in Belgium) as promised by AliExpress.
> 
> So, here it is if you want to try plugging in the tracking numbers for watches that you have not yet received:
> 
> ...


There is a lot of bad sellers. Sometimes I just try to make a talk with some sellers. But my timezone is a little bit ****ed I can only catch them early in the morning.

One of my packages is lost, but my local post office says: 'Sorry the sender has to request a search for the package with the carrier they used.'

Well easier said then done, the language barrier is a problem sometimes. I really wish covid-19 wouldn't have had happened. For I would be able to use some basic mandarin. Anyway I got this seller to contact the post office. But I'm really worried my package is lost. The item I ordered has also dissapeared from Aliexpress. Which means I have to use DHgate to get it now.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Video won't help in the case of theft in transit. Nothing but insurance will. Add insurance, and AliX isn't quite so competitive on price. My watch buying days are done with them, until there is a policy change. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Well this sucks. As posted recently, I received an empty box from the Escapement Time Official Store. The seller apologised and offered to send me a new watch, then changed his mind saying the watch must have been stolen on the way from China to me. AliExpress proposed a refund to me, but the seller refused, saying he sent the watch, agreed it must have been stolen, and therefore I should get nothing. I had more faith in the AliExpress dispute system.
> 
> To my surprise, AliExpress has agreed with him, and said they are releasing the money to the seller. I have already checked with my bank, and they are not interested. So, I guess that's no watch and no money for me.
> 
> View attachment 15622015


What a crap ending to this for you


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I received the Stowa strap for it, and I must say the strap is a big hit. To me a flieger needs a thick riveted vintage style strap and the first that comes to mind is the Stowa one. Honestly a great deal for about €23 ex shipping, really elevates the watch.


It looks better in your pics than it did on the Stowa site!  How flexible is it? I know it's quite thick and that's always been my problem with leather straps...too stiff to be comfortable.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Finally after 6 weeks, my Pagani Yatchmaster from the 11:11 sale arrived. I must admit that it's a beauty! Even the bezel action & alignment on my sample is spot on. The male end link bracelet will be replaced with another bracelet still in transit from AliX.

A strap for another watch also arrived today from 11:11 sale.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> Finally after 6 weeks, my Pagani Yatchmaster from the 11:11 sale arrived. I must admit that it's a beauty! Even the bezel action & alignment on my sample is spot on. The male end link bracelet will be replaced with another bracelet still in transit from AliX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible alignment. Send it back and sack the photographer! It's supposed to be 10 to 2 with perfect bezel alignment for photos!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

leastonh said:


> It looks better in your pics than it did on the Stowa site!  How flexible is it? I know it's quite thick and that's always been my problem with leather straps...too stiff to be comfortable.


It's comfortable, and flexible enough. It is a thicc boi so not like super flexible. But they put these on their €1000 Fliegers and work well on them. Nothing I would change about it tbh. I actually feel like upgrading the watch now.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> It's comfortable, and flexible enough. It is a thicc boi so not like super flexible. But they put these on their €1000 Fliegers and work well on them. Nothing I would change about it tbh. I actually feel like upgrading the watch now.


Thanks for the reply  Yeah, it looks thicc in the photos and that's mainly why I asked. It looks awesome on your Flieger and is extremely tempting. Haha, your last sentence is not what I wanted to hear considering my ET Flieger has scratched the itch (for now!)


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> View attachment 15622329


wait a minute. Is that Amos from Expanse?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> wait a minute. Is that Amos from Expanse?


No clue: That guy uses the A7 as a helmet action camera! - sonyalpharumors


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> That's annoying you got no watch and no money Springy. I'm not surprised tbh.. that's bad that nobody covers you for theft.
> Perhaps you could've made a deal and gotten a new one for 50% off as a last resort, idk.
> 
> And now for the most horrible segue into my ET pics:
> ...


That does look really good. I've got my Escapement Time automatic on something similar. But now I really want one of these too.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CI9RNU6l1q6/

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Something new from Pagani Design, just released on the Pagani Design Official Store on AliExpress. Available in four different options. Apologies if somebody has posted about this already.









139.99US $ 80% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Top Brand Watches Men Luxury Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Waterproof 100M Mechanical Wristwatches Montre Homme|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Something new from Pagani Design, just released on the Pagani Design Official Store on AliExpress. Available in four different options. Apologies if somebody has posted about this already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, although they're pretty late pushing out a 62mas homage with already established competition such as SM, Heimdallr and of course Seiko. It's also interesting that they went for two different dial designs and handsets. I prefer the design without crown guards, personally, and less than 42mm. Perhaps they could delete the exhibition case back and reduce the width from 15mm, which me makes it a bit of a thicc boi. Look forward to seeing one here though. I'm sure the modders will have a tinker too and do a dial swap.

The SM still looks like a better value proposition with it's proven finish and build quality, bracelet and clasp, great lume and that gorgeous sapphire crystal.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

This was under $90 in the Black Friday sale, I bit, and I regretted buying it while I waited; but when it arrived I was pleasantly surprised. It's decently sized at 40 mm, the dial is attractive (though the printing is a little untidy under a loupe), and the case mixes brushed and polished surfaces rather well even if the shape isn't the most elegant. I assume it's a Seagull movement (are those really blued screws?) which hand winds but does not hack. Deployment clasp on the usual mediocre leather, but it's quick release - that's a help.

Anyone know what watch it's copying? Image search turns up nothing.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

I posted a mini-review of the San Martin SN0040-G2 dive watch on the Chinese mechanical forum.









Mini-Review of the San Martin SN0040-G2 dive watch


This is a mini-review of the San Martin SN0040-G2 dive watch. I was attracted to this watch due to San Martin's reputation for good quality control, good specs, price, size, and that it doesn't appear to be a direct homage. The price seems to range from $175-$225 depending on sales on...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for the reply  Yeah, it looks thicc in the photos and that's mainly why I asked. It looks awesome on your Flieger and is extremely tempting. Haha, your last sentence is not what I wanted to hear considering my ET Flieger has scratched the itch (for now!)


My ET has scratched the itch too! One of the best value watches on Ali imo. There's nothing really wrong with it, it's just that I learnt I particularly like certain design elements on fliegers (old lume, dark grey bead-blasted case, B-dial,etc), that you can't quite get on Ali. Once again would have to go upmarket to really get the look I want but I'm not doing that for now.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Exciton times

It took a long time to arrive, but here it is. Haven't seen any reviews of it yet, but my first impressions are that it is really well made, and well balanced. I got number 19/100 (it is engraved on the back).


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Dimensions are out for the Seizenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That new 6105 homage seems really interesting if it is indeed 40mm in diameter. I've been fancying one for a while but I have always feared the huge case size...

Anyway, that "Shark" logo looks really cool I think.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Springy, don't lose hope yet. If you paid with credit card call your bank and request a chargeback, provide all the info and communication between you and ali/seller. If you used paypal they offer some protection too. Don't just rely on ali dispute system (even though I have only good experience myself).


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

konax said:


> Springy, don't lose hope yet. If you paid with credit card call your bank and request a chargeback, provide all the info and communication between you and ali/seller. If you used paypal they offer some protection too. Don't just rely on ali dispute system (even though I have only good experience myself).


I'm afraid they'll ban your account if you do that.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Guess what arrived in the mail yesterday ? My Merkur D304 (Seagull 1963 prototype) and the Wuxing homage. 









As you can see, I've changed the straps. I have to find another one for the D304, it is a leather Nato I've cut at the right size, but adds an extra layer to a watch that is already thick.



















That's a stunning watch. The sunburst effect is very deep, the dolphin hands look great, and the red details pop out. I love it. My only complaint is that the crown is signed "Pierre Paulin"... I would have prefered something more authentic. Anyway, I love this watch.

The Wuxing homage is pretty cool too ! 









There are some Alpinist vibes here, don't you think ? 









To whoever suggested to buy these, some weeks ago, thank you  I'm really happy with these two waches !


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> I'm afraid they'll ban your account if you do that.


Easily solved, just make another account. They don't care where they get money from, as long as they get it.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Exciton times
> 
> It took a long time to arrive, but here it is. Haven't seen any reviews of it yet, but my first impressions are that it is really well made, and well balanced. I got number 19/100 (it is engraved on the back).
> 
> View attachment 15623891


If i remember well, it was in the very early stage of this project that Gary guessed that it might be ready by the end of 2020. And they did it, without any delay. That is impressive.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Well finally I got a notification Aliexpress will step in with my Pagani design dispute. 
The store I bought from never bothered to go against my dispute. Maybe because they had done a fake dummy track and trace. I can imagine Ali is not happy with such practices. 

Anyway Ali was suposed to step in by the 28th they made me wait and now all of a sudden it seems they'll step in. I did pay 45 euro's and asked 40 euro's back I think. I hope I get them back those 40 euro's. I already ordered the Corgeut and that one is 50 euro's so only a 10 euro loss. 

I guess I can throw the pagani daytona with broken bracelet + chrono function on some kind of strap and use it for whatever.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Well had ordered something on Etsy the order was incomplete. I wrote a message and 10 minutes later I got a message back telling me that there must have been some mistake and that I will receive the missing ones as soon as possible. Sometimes just sometimes I wish Aliexpress was like this haha.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just switched out the stock oyster bracelet with male end links to this Jubilee, which shortened lug-to-lug by 6mm.

Watch is from 11:11 and Jubilee bracelet from Black Friday.

While the watch is fine, especially for the price, the bracelet is a piece of junk and so is the replacement Jubilee. This made for a very frustrating bracelet change, worst ever by far.

I'm swearing off from Pagani and bracelets/straps from AliX. The couple of straps that came in so far were way too stiff, and the buckles were mismatched such that the tang is too big for the holes. I have about 4 more straps enroute from AliX. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Just switched out the stock oyster bracelet with male end links to this Jubilee, which shortened lug-to-lug by 6mm.
> 
> Watch is from 11:11 and Jubilee bracelet from Black Friday.
> 
> ...


I havn't had a single pagani design stainless steel strap that wasn't without issues. The last one I got was so tight you cannot even open it. It's a good thing I always strap on a watch first before resizing if I had resized it and put it on, I wouldn't have been able to get it off. Would have needed help to push one of those push bars out.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Just switched out the stock oyster bracelet with male end links to this Jubilee, which shortened lug-to-lug by 6mm.
> 
> Watch is from 11:11 and Jubilee bracelet from Black Friday.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for that bracelet?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Speaking of straps had a long talk with the Juelong store. They are coming with more leather and stainless steel in this coming year or so they told me. Had a long chat with the store representative that I talked with. They also asked for feedback and such.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> I guess I can throw the pagani daytona with broken bracelet + chrono function on some kind of strap and use it for whatever.


I don't think I could do that. I would get angry every time I wore the watch (or probably every time I saw the watch).


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> Just switched out the stock oyster bracelet with male end links to this Jubilee, which shortened lug-to-lug by 6mm.
> 
> Watch is from 11:11 and Jubilee bracelet from Black Friday.
> 
> ...


The jubilee looks like a good fit, though.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> I havn't had a single pagani design stainless steel strap that wasn't without issues. The last one I got was so tight you cannot even open it. It's a good thing I always strap on a watch first before resizing if I had resized it and put it on, I wouldn't have been able to get it off. Would have needed help to push one of those push bars out.


I have one Pagani with a steel bracelet, and the clasp wouldn't open either.
A little WD40 fixed it up perfectly.  I wouldn't use it on a pricey watch, but perfect for Pagani.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you have a link for that bracelet?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


US $7.53 27%OFF | Stainless Steel Band Strap 20mm 22mm Seamless Folding Buckle Diving Men Sport Replacement Bracelet Watch Accessories for Seiko

Tearoker Store

US $7.53 27% OFF|Stainless Steel Band Strap 20mm 22mm Seamless Folding Buckle Diving Men Sport Replacement Bracelet Watch Accessories for Seiko|Watchbands| - AliExpress

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> I have one Pagani with a steel bracelet, and the clasp wouldn't open either.
> A little WD40 fixed it up perfectly.  I wouldn't use it on a pricey watch, but perfect for Pagani.


Sadly I have none on hand. I wanted to try oil but I was afraid I couldn't clean it all off and it might go rancid.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Wow! An impressive watch with an even more impressive shipping time! Ordered Dec 22 and received via FedEx Dec 30 to the USA!
BTW, serial number 107.









@No1VIPER or anyone who has received this watch; the push pins in the bracelet are going nowhere. I've tried hammering the pin through and using a skrewing tool. Upon looking at the pins with a magnifying glass, the ends appear mushroomed, like a rivet! Please tell me what I'm doing wrong!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Wow! An impressive watch with an even more impressive shipping time! Ordered Dec 22 and received via FedEx Dec 30 to the USA!
> BTW, serial number 107.
> 
> 
> ...


It's fantastic isn't it? I'm still loving mine. Infact it makes an appearance in my latest video.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Wow! An impressive watch with an even more impressive shipping time! Ordered Dec 22 and received via FedEx Dec 30 to the USA!
> BTW, serial number 107.
> 
> 
> ...


I have been pondering this watch since No1Viper reviewed it on Honest Watch Reviews. Where did you order yours from, and how did you get it by FedEx?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have been pondering this watch since No1Viper reviewed it on Honest Watch Reviews. Where did you order yours from, and how did you get it by FedEx?


Don't buy it until I figure out how to remove the bracelet pins... 
I didn't do anything to get FedEx.

US $316.8 34% OFF|Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Received this new Ceramic Pepsi GMT from San Martin and I am really thrilled. The ceramic Pepsi insert is very bright and reflections are magnificent. The bezel catches smudges of course, but it's totally unnoticeable in real life. I don't like the polished-center-link Oyster that comes by default, so I've installed the Jubilee with Glidelock which I have in stock from the other watch. I have a cyclops and UV-glue on the way, so as soon as I have it, I'll install the cyclops to finalise the look. The lume is bright and lasts for quite a long time, and the bezel insert is lumed too. The watch is quite pricey (around $400), but having real ceramic Pepsi bezel for me is totally worth it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I have been pondering this watch since No1Viper reviewed it on Honest Watch Reviews. Where did you order yours from, and how did you get it by FedEx?











480.0US $ |Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com






MAD777 said:


> Don't buy it until I figure out how to remove the bracelet pins...
> I didn't do anything to get FedEx.
> 
> US $316.8 34% OFF|Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> ...


I had to push them halfway and then pull them out with pliers. They use a pin and collar system which is pretty tight.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Don't buy it until I figure out how to remove the bracelet pins...
> I didn't do anything to get FedEx.
> 
> US $316.8 34% OFF|Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> ...


OK, will hold off until you give the go ahead  Curiously, I followed the link you gave and it says they will post using AliExpress Standard Shipping, with estimated arrival 8th February. So you did really well getting it so quickly.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

1 k USD or euro for a western brand watch, it is no where near to be a tiger. Just another cat, as they are mostly casers. Even worse, some just buy cheaper and lower grade Chinese cases, imho they do not want to pay more than 20 USD for a Chinese watch case.

Some casers are making their own cases, like Archimede/Limes, Dekla. These cases are of decent quality, but nothing fancy.
Then if you look at stowa watch case, e.g., it's flieger, I do not see they are better than the ones used by Escapment times or Parnis.

I do believe watches at this price range (maybe up to 3k price tag) are all about specs. Other than that, what is important? 
Customer service? I do not need any special customer service when I bought my Swiss and German watches. I do regret not to execute my return rights in a couple of occasions.
Design? Tried and tested design with a little bit tweak is the safe and elegant way to go. It is hard to compete with IWC, Omega etc for better design.
Heritage? Do you like a stowa flieger or dekla flieger? For me, plain and simple, dekla flieger. Dekla has no heritage at all, but it is German. I would be proud to wear Dekla and Seagull watches. Actually Seagull has quite some heritage, but I have no double standard.



Szechuan said:


> Well I do think that first of all it's not really fair to compare Chinese brands to Western brands if they are not in the same price category.
> 
> I can safely say that Steel Dive is better than anything I can get in the west for the same price.
> Even in the San Martin range I won't get any better. I mean a San Martin is still cheaper then for example the Seiko Monster used to be. I bought a Seiko king turtle for 300 euro's second hand in 2016. San Martin blows this watch to pieces for less than the price. It has a 4R36 which is the same as the Chinese use. So I would say San Martin and Steeldive put those watches to shame.
> ...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> OK, will hold off until you give the go ahead  Curiously, I followed the link you gave and it says they will post using AliExpress Standard Shipping, with estimated arrival 8th February. So you did really well getting it so quickly.


I got the pins out with @No1VIPER advice.
Forget your watch tools, I actually got a regular carpenter's hammer and a finishing nail (bent one). Once the pin started to move, then I finished it with my watch repair tools.

Beautiful watch! My only negative comment is that the bezel is a little harder to grip than most watches. Great bezel action, alignment, fit & finish!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jean1888 (Jul 14, 2020)

Bought my first AliExpress watch, $24 for this Pladen quartz nautilus knock off. Came with a couple of scratches in a bubble bag. Not bad for the price, very comfortable and the dial looks nicer than I expected. Although It does feel like wasted money, wearing this instead of some nice watches that I have.


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

Got this sharkey skx007 from alibaba. Its actually made by merkur. Its compatible with all the skx007 mod parts. Cant wait to get a new dial on it and bezel insert.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I'm happy. My dispute ended. I asked 40 euros and I got them. In the end I paid 46 euros for the watch but I thought since the seller wanted to pay half my shipping back to China I'll leave him the amount of what would have been the shipping costs. 

I'm happy as I'm getting 40 euros back. I put 10 towards the corgeut speedmaster homage and when that arived I'll have a gift for my dad. The pagani I supose I can wear it at the pool.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

As some of you might remember, I ordered a three piece suit (made to measure) from AliEx in December. It arrived yesterday. I'm impressed with the size and quality. It took exactly 3wks from ordering to being delivered and all for £53. They also included a free tie and pocket square in the package. I'd certainly recommend using them and will be ordering another suit soon.

US $66.94 33% OFF|Brown Men's Winter Groom Wear Wedding Dress Business Suit Party Suit Herringbone Tweed 3Pieces Peaky Blinders(Jacket+Pants+Vest)|Suits| - AliExpress


----------



## kevinkingme (Oct 4, 2020)

leastonh said:


> As some of you might remember, I ordered a three piece suit (made to measure) from AliEx in December. It arrived yesterday. I'm impressed with the size and quality. It took exactly 3wks from ordering to being delivered and all for £53. They also included a free tie and pocket square in the package. I'd certainly recommend using them and will be ordering another suit soon.
> 
> US $66.94 33% OFF|Brown Men's Winter Groom Wear Wedding Dress Business Suit Party Suit Herringbone Tweed 3Pieces Peaky Blinders(Jacket+Pants+Vest)|Suits| - AliExpress


Could you post a picture?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> As some of you might remember, I ordered a three piece suit (made to measure) from AliEx in December. It arrived yesterday. I'm impressed with the size and quality. It took exactly 3wks from ordering to being delivered and all for £53. They also included a free tie and pocket square in the package. I'd certainly recommend using them and will be ordering another suit soon.
> 
> US $66.94 33% OFF|Brown Men's Winter Groom Wear Wedding Dress Business Suit Party Suit Herringbone Tweed 3Pieces Peaky Blinders(Jacket+Pants+Vest)|Suits| - AliExpress


Nice brother I did indeed subscribe on news about this suit. I'm motivated to lose weight now and buy me a suit from there. So I can walk around in style haha. I probably need to buy a dress watch to go with it as well then.....

I believe you did buy it for some purpose right? Enjoy mate! And thanks for letting us know.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> I got the pins out with @No1VIPER advice.
> Forget your watch tools, I actually got a regular carpenter's hammer and a finishing nail (bent one). Once the pin started to move, then I finished it with my watch repair tools.
> 
> Beautiful watch! My only negative comment is that the bezel is a little harder to grip than most watches. Great bezel action, alignment, fit & finish!
> ...


beautiful watch, I won't go through this to adjust a bracelet.
I had this exact same issue on my Calvin Klein which I bought to have an eta 2824, in the end I was successful, but man, I hate the pin in collar system. The hardest part on that watch was re-installing the pin into the collar on re-assembly.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> beautiful watch, I won't go through this to adjust a bracelet.
> I had this exact same issue on my Calvin Klein which I bought to have an eta 2824, in the end I was successful, but man, I hate the pin in collar system. The hardest part on that watch was re-installing the pin into the collar on re-assembly.


I didn't really have an issue putting then back in. It was just getting them out. Until I realised it was a pin and collar system. It's just a case of using a normal pin removal tool to start, then I just used pliers to pull it the rest of the way out.

When it came to putting them back in they pushed right back in pretty much. I just used the removal tool to push it the last little bit.

It's by no means the worst I've dealt with. I've had some screw link bracelets where I just couldn't unscrew them at all.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I didn't really have an issue putting then back in. It was just getting them out. Until I realised it was a pin and collar system. It's just a case of using a normal pin removal tool to start, then I just used pliers to pull it the rest of the way out.
> 
> When it came to putting them back in they pushed right back in pretty much. I just used the removal tool to push it the last little bit.
> 
> ...


My playshark aquatimer came on those screw links. Had to ask my dad to help me. It went alright.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

kevinkingme said:


> Could you post a picture?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


I'm not posting my ugly mug on here, but this is the suit (needs ironing properly) 

The watch chain and hat weren't included.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Nice brother I did indeed subscribe on news about this suit. I'm motivated to lose weight now and buy me a suit from there. So I can walk around in style haha. I probably need to buy a dress watch to go with it as well then.....
> 
> I believe you did buy it for some purpose right? Enjoy mate! And thanks for letting us know.


Yeah, losing weight is a must for me. I ordered the trousers to be the same size as I was pre-lockdown and they are tight. It's a good motivator to lose some 

I've been looking at pocket watches to go with it. This 'hobby' is never ending hehe


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I'm not posting my ugly mug on here, but this is the suit (needs ironing properly)
> 
> The watch chain and hat weren't included.
> 
> ...


Looking sharp!



leastonh said:


> Yeah, losing weight is a must for me. I ordered the trousers to be the same size as I was pre-lockdown and they are tight. It's a good motivator to lose some
> 
> I've been looking at pocket watches to go with it. This 'hobby' is never ending hehe


Damn be careful with the pocket watches. And yeah I really need to lose a lot of weight. I'll start doing fasts I think.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I'm not posting my ugly mug on here, but this is the suit (needs ironing properly)
> 
> The watch chain and hat weren't included.
> 
> ...


Not bad at all! How is the fabric quality?


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I'm not posting my ugly mug on here, but this is the suit (needs ironing properly)
> 
> The watch chain and hat weren't included.
> 
> ...


Have you sewn razor blades into the peak of your cap?


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ste303 said:


> Got this sharkey skx007 from alibaba. Its actually made by merkur. Its compatible with all the skx007 mod parts. Cant wait to get a new dial on it and bezel insert.
> View attachment 15625656


Do you have a link for this by any chance?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> Not bad at all! How is the fabric quality?


It's ok for the price. It says in the label that it's made of 25% wool, 75% T/R (Terry/Rayon apparently). The fabric is thick and I think it would go shiny very quickly if ironed directly. I bought this for occasional use for vintage events, so it doesn't have to be top quality or hard wearing.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Eltrebor said:


> Have you sewn razor blades into the peak of your cap?


Hahaha, will be doing soon


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Damn be careful with the pocket watches. And yeah I really need to lose a lot of weight. I'll start doing fasts I think.


Pocket watches are something I have avoided and I'm only going to buy a very cheap one on AliEx. As for the weight, I am wanting to lose around one stone (no idea what that is in Kg) and I'll be happy  Before lockdown I was climbing and shooting (archery) regularly. Both venues are closed, sadly.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I'm not posting my ugly mug on here, but this is the suit (needs ironing properly)
> 
> The watch chain and hat weren't included.
> 
> ...


Very Peaky Blinders. Nice 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

After thinking that I was just very unlucky with my Escapement Time Flieger box arriving empty ... I have just seen on a watch forum on Reddit where somebody complained that they ordered a watch from Escapement Time, and it arrived today. The watch box was empty.

So, I am clearly not the only person this has happened to. Either the guy at Escapement Time is incredibly careless, or there is a thief working for him or his shipping company.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Springy, that's just incredible, WOW! 

BTW, I just posted an update on my AliX straps here.... Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> After thinking that I was just very unlucky with my Escapement Time Flieger box arriving empty ... I have just seen on a watch forum on Reddit where somebody complained that they ordered a watch from Escapement Time, and it arrived today. The watch box was empty.
> 
> So, I am clearly not the only person this has happened to. Either the guy at Escapement Time is incredibly careless, or there is a thief working for him or his shipping company.


Oh wow! The plot thickens... I hope the flieger thief gets caught

Will always be risks and downsides when dealing with AliExpress.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> After thinking that I was just very unlucky with my Escapement Time Flieger box arriving empty ... I have just seen on a watch forum on Reddit where somebody complained that they ordered a watch from Escapement Time, and it arrived today. The watch box was empty.
> 
> So, I am clearly not the only person this has happened to. Either the guy at Escapement Time is incredibly careless, or there is a thief working for him or his shipping company.


Wow, that's crazy! It doesn't seem like bad luck any more, particularly if they were in a different area or country to you. Would it be worth getting back in touch with AliEx support with the other customer to try and get something done?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Pocket watches are something I have avoided and I'm only going to buy a very cheap one on AliEx.


I think you'd better look for used ones, rather than cheap ones on Aliexpress... Today, nobody wants a pocket watch, so you may find an interesting one of a few euros or pounds. According to the adds in France, you can have a working one for 50€ easily. I'm sure that you can find some around 30€ if you spend some time searching. 
For sure an old one won't be very reliable, but a cheap Ali one neither. At least, you have a nice artefact, that you can sell when you don't want it anymore.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I think you'd better look for used ones, rather than cheap ones on Aliexpress... Today, nobody wants a pocket watch, so you may find an interesting one of a few euros or pounds. According to the adds in France, you can have a working one for 50€ easily. I'm sure that you can find some around 30€ if you spend some time searching.
> For sure an old one won't be very reliable, but a cheap Ali one neither. At least, you have a nice artefact, that you can sell when you don't want it anymore.


That essentially sums up why I have avoided pocket watches so far  Knowing how drawn I am to older and used ones, it's a buying habit I really don't want to begin. I love pocket watches almost as much as wristwatches and can't pursue both...I was going to say 'hobbies', but we all know that's understating it just a bit hehe. If I buy one used or vintage pocket watch, it won't be the last.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Guess what arrived in the mail yesterday ? My Merkur D304 (Seagull 1963 prototype) and the Wuxing homage.
> View attachment 15623968
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

Durden19 said:


> Do you have a


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

Durden19 said:


> Do you have a link for this by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







__





Source on m.alibaba.com


, You can get more details about from mobile site on m.alibaba.com




m.alibaba.com


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Ste303 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for this!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> After thinking that I was just very unlucky with my Escapement Time Flieger box arriving empty ... I have just seen on a watch forum on Reddit where somebody complained that they ordered a watch from Escapement Time, and it arrived today. The watch box was empty.
> 
> So, I am clearly not the only person this has happened to. Either the guy at Escapement Time is incredibly careless, or there is a thief working for him or his shipping company.


Damn you wouldn't say.... What the **** is he doing. I had ordered something from a Etsy seller and it was missing 3 things of the 6 I ordered. I shot her a message 10 minutes later she apologized and said she must have made a mistake because she had so many orders these last few weeks. She also said she would sent the ones missing out as soon as possible. I told her to take it easy, though, told her to celebrate new years first.

But damn this kind of discourages me to buy from escapement time. I did buy from him, got my watch but well seeing as he sells some expensive watches in the higher digits, no thanks!


----------



## Ste303 (May 5, 2019)

Durden19 said:


> Thank you for this!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem. Its good quality for the money. And great for modding. Here is a guy on youtube who has modded two of these exact watches.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> After thinking that I was just very unlucky with my Escapement Time Flieger box arriving empty ... I have just seen on a watch forum on Reddit where somebody complained that they ordered a watch from Escapement Time, and it arrived today. The watch box was empty.
> 
> So, I am clearly not the only person this has happened to. Either the guy at Escapement Time is incredibly careless, or there is a thief working for him or his shipping company.


I was about to pull the trigger on the ET Flieger until your whole saga blew up. This new development is interesting to say the least.

Do you have a link to the thread on Reddit?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

interloper07 said:


> I was about to pull the trigger on the ET Flieger until your whole saga blew up. This new development is interesting to say the least.
> 
> Do you have a link to the thread on Reddit?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here it is. I had written about my own empty box, and this was a reply from somebody in the same situation:


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/km9c9l/_/ghlrcbn


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

So that guy he will send a replacement?


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

john_marston said:


> So that guy he will send a replacement?


@Springy Watch ; 
And would it help the case if ET knew there were two highly read Internet forums discussing this? I would guess that this forum and @No1VIPER ; 's review drove quite a bit of business his way.

If he's going as far as to submit a police report on his end, he knows or suspects the issue is there. It would be great for him to make this right by you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

leastonh said:


> That essentially sums up why I have avoided pocket watches so far  Knowing how drawn I am to older and used ones, it's a buying habit I really don't want to begin. I love pocket watches almost as much as wristwatches and can't pursue both...I was going to say 'hobbies', but we all know that's understating it just a bit hehe. If I buy one used or vintage pocket watch, it won't be the last.


Sea-gull, Shanghai & Zuanshi still sell pocket watches




































Shanghai：


































Stuhrling also sells one for a reasonable price.








Epos also have quite a few pocket watch offerings ($1k+)


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

I have to say, I love my escapement time quartz 6s21 but it’s not perfect.

There are some sharp edges that really could have been buffed better. And most importantly, the lume on the hands and subdials fades much quicker than the lume on the indices.

I enjoy the watch and it’s definitely a looker, but those things remind me its a $75 dollar watch.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Some good news: the other person who received an empty box from Escapement Time has written that the seller has now filed a police report and accepts that there was theft. Following on from this, I got a very unexpected email from AliExpress saying they have reopened my closed dispute, and have "proposed" to the seller that he ship me a replacement for my own watch. Soon after, the seller sent me a tracking number. Hopefully it is genuine, and hopefully there will be a watch in the box this time.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Sea-gull, Shanghai & Zuanshi still sell pocket watches
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are some extremely nice pocket watches there. The Epos especially.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Some good news: the other person who received an empty box from Escapement Time has written that the seller has now filed a police report and accepts that there was theft. Following on from this, I got a very unexpected email from AliExpress saying they have reopened my closed dispute, and have "proposed" to the seller that he ship me a replacement for my own watch. Soon after, the seller sent me a tracking number. Hopefully it is genuine, and hopefully there will be a watch in the box this time.


That is excellent news! It's a pity it took so much hassle for you to get to this point though.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Some good news: the other person who received an empty box from Escapement Time has written that the seller has now filed a police report and accepts that there was theft. Following on from this, I got a very unexpected email from AliExpress saying they have reopened my closed dispute, and have "proposed" to the seller that he ship me a replacement for my own watch. Soon after, the seller sent me a tracking number. Hopefully it is genuine, and hopefully there will be a watch in the box this time.


Great start to the new year!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Some good news: the other person who received an empty box from Escapement Time has written that the seller has now filed a police report and accepts that there was theft. Following on from this, I got a very unexpected email from AliExpress saying they have reopened my closed dispute, and have "proposed" to the seller that he ship me a replacement for my own watch. Soon after, the seller sent me a tracking number. Hopefully it is genuine, and hopefully there will be a watch in the box this time.


Damn that's great news  Well not that there's a thief somewhere, but that your getting your watch.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

@Springy Watch I'm going to take this news as an omen for a better year for all of us, LOL. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Some faith restored in Ali and ET. The guy from ET was one of the more genuine sellers I've chatted to and he makes legit good watches, don't think he was trying to screw anyone over.

Mostly surprised Ali actually re-opened the dispute. Tracking is bs and many sellers lie about specs and such. But I find the dispute system pretty fair and decent.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone ever had something lost in transit that did not arive? What do sellers ussually do if that is the case? Not a watch it's something else, but it should have arrived a long time ago.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone ever had something lost in transit that did not arive? What do sellers ussually do if that is the case? Not a watch it's something else, but it should have arrived a long time ago.


I have a watch 2 months out saying it is combined with another tracking number, must be sitting in a storage container with thousands of other orders.

I'm sure there are many containers from ali sitting around with millions of orders sitting around the world. Still have to aitw 50 days to for a possible refund.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking at these quartz Steeldives, any feedback on them?

US $39.6 67% OFF|ADDIES Dive Watch 200m 2115 Quartz Watches Men C3 Super Luminous Calendar Diving Watch Fashion Stainless Steel Men's Watches|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> I have a watch 2 months out saying it is combined with another tracking number, must be sitting in a storage container with thousands of other orders.
> 
> I'm sure there are many containers from ali sitting around with millions of orders sitting around the world. Still have to aitw 50 days to for a possible refund.


Oh it already had the tracking that it was handed over in bulk towards my carrier. It jut never updated for weeks. I think it's lost the seller has contacted they're carrier who then goes and askes my carrier. But I'm afraid it's lost or something or customs took it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone ever had something lost in transit that did not arive? What do sellers ussually do if that is the case? Not a watch it's something else, but it should have arrived a long time ago.


Yes, I have ordered a heck of a lot of watches this year, and a couple genuinely got lost in transit (rather than just having fake tracking codes). With one of them, I was automatically refunded after 90 days, when AliX noticed it had not arrived. With the other one, the seller (surprisingly, Pagani Design) got really angry about it, saying they would only refund me when the postal system returned the watch to them, but then just a couple of days later AliX automatically refund me.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> I got the pins out with @No1VIPER advice.
> Forget your watch tools, I actually got a regular carpenter's hammer and a finishing nail (bent one). Once the pin started to move, then I finished it with my watch repair tools.


Having to hammer pins out to size the bracelet, plus a recent bad experience with AliExpress has scared me off this watch for a while 

Instead, I played it safe with my first purchase of 2021 by buying a quartz watch (my first ever) from Jomashop (my first from them too): Bulova Special Edition Moon Apollo Lunar Pilot Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch 96B251


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Having to hammer pins out to size the bracelet, plus a recent bad experience with AliExpress has scared me off this watch for a while
> 
> Instead, I played it safe with my first purchase of 2021 by buying a quartz watch (my first ever) from Jomashop (my first from them too): Bulova Special Edition Moon Apollo Lunar Pilot Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch 96B251


Great choice!

I bought a Bulova Lunar Pilot a few months ago. I love it except for the included straps. The carbon weave leather strap looks great but never really broke in even after a couple months. The nylon strap is sized to be worn over your space suit. Sadly, I sold mine at my last garage sale, so that strap stays in the box. My in-laws got me a leather nato strap for it for Christmas. I'm happy so far.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Instead, I played it safe with my first purchase of 2021 by buying a quartz watch (my first ever) from Jomashop (my first from them too):


You will love the smoothest sweep of the second hand of any watch! I have the PVD version on an aftermarket leather strap. Here...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What exactly are those "wing nut" wings anyway? They seem too far away to be function as crown guards



interloper07 said:


> I bought a Bulova Lunar Pilot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> What exactly are those "wing nut" wings anyway? They seem too far away to be function as crown guards


They're the pushers for the chronograph!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

interloper07 said:


> They're the pushers for the chronograph!


D'OH!!!!!!!!!! ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> What exactly are those "wing nut" wings anyway? They seem too far away to be function as crown guards


You have to remember this watch was worn by an astronaut on the moon, over his space suit. So the pushers needed to be huge to work with massive padded gloves on.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

cuica said:


> Looking at these quartz Steeldives, any feedback on them?
> 
> US $39.6 67% OFF|ADDIES Dive Watch 200m 2115 Quartz Watches Men C3 Super Luminous Calendar Diving Watch Fashion Stainless Steel Men's Watches|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


While they look nice enough, these are huge! 44mm diameter excluding the crown and 51mm L2L, not to mention just shy of 15mm thick! If you like hulking watches, these may be for you but I think most people like a smaller subby.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

interloper07 said:


> Great choice!
> 
> I bought a Bulova Lunar Pilot a few months ago. I love it except for the included straps. The carbon weave leather strap looks great but never really broke in even after a couple months. The nylon strap is sized to be worn over your space suit. Sadly, I sold mine at my last garage sale, so that strap stays in the box. My in-laws got me a leather nato strap for it for Christmas. I'm happy so far.
> 
> ...


I'm wearing mine today too


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> While they look nice enough, these are huge! 44mm diameter excluding the crown and 51mm L2L, not to mention just shy of 15mm thick! If you like hulking watches, these may be for you but I think most people like a smaller subby.


With those male end links, that 51mm L2L is more like 57. I recently switched out one of these Pagani bracelets for a Jubilee and saved 6mm on the L2L distance!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Dimensions are out for the Seizenn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It took me awhile to find a Seizenn. Merkur Store. Also found on ebay for $99+$20 shipping. Searched for 6105-8000. Hopefully my $20 for shipping gets me something better than Ali standard shipping. Still waiting for 11/11 purchases. Hopefully I don't get an empty watch box from Escapement Time.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the answers but I was actually looking at the 41*48*13mm versions.
Just wondering how good the case and bezel are, the lume on the dial and bezel insert seem to be good.



johnmichael said:


> While they look nice enough, these are huge! 44mm diameter excluding the crown and 51mm L2L, not to mention just shy of 15mm thick! If you like hulking watches, these may be for you but I think most people like a smaller subby.





MAD777 said:


> With those male end links, that 51mm L2L is more like 57. I recently switched out one of these Pagani bracelets for a Jubilee and saved 6mm on the L2L distance!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

leastonh said:


> That essentially sums up why I have avoided pocket watches so far  Knowing how drawn I am to older and used ones, it's a buying habit I really don't want to begin. I love pocket watches almost as much as wristwatches and can't pursue both...I was going to say 'hobbies', but we all know that's understating it just a bit hehe. If I buy one used or vintage pocket watch, it won't be the last.


Haha, I know that feeling, if you know you won't be strong enough to resist to buy a second pocket watch and a third and a fourth and... Well that's better not to buy anything at the beginning


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

nello said:


> That 1963 is beautiful!
> Do they make that dial in the larger size?
> That is a 39mm?


It's 38mm in diamater I think. I haven't seen any bigger version, but believe me, 38 is good. It's a very new trend to wear huge watches. Until 20 years ago, watches were all smaller than 40mm...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone ever had something lost in transit that did not arive? What do sellers ussually do if that is the case? Not a watch it's something else, but it should have arrived a long time ago.


I've had a few things just never turn up, from kids shoes to mini figurines and garden ornaments, usually just get a full refund.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

So now, after some sweaty job, I've installed a cyclops on my Pepsi GMT, as I supposed to do from the start. Now I'm totally happy as it's as close to the GMT-master II as it can get while being a separate brand. The watch looks and wears really nice. On the pictures the cyclops may seem a tad off, but irl it's really ok and has a decent magnification in comparison with the original look.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

watchcrank_tx said:


> It's Greek, referring to the daughters of Phorcys. More commonly spelled Phorcides these days, but Phorcydes is an acceptable spelling variant.
> 
> Why one would name a brand for a trio of old witches with one eye and one tooth between them is the part I'd like to know.


I thought it meant "grey devil"


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

The free Heimdallr watch is now becoming a fact as it will actually be delivered today. Though after all I might have my reservations ordering from them again. On the other hand they did keep word. For now, I prefer to use the channels of Aliexpress. However, they did send me the watch for free and kept word, so they're customer service ain't bad.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> The free Heimdallr watch is now becoming a fact as it will actually be delivered today. Though after all I might have my reservations ordering from them again. On the other hand they did keep word. For now, I prefer to use the channels of Aliexpress. However, they did send me the watch for free and kept word, so they're customer service ain't bad.


Good news! It's always nice to hear about a good outcome to something that goes wrong with a company or an order. Pics please when it arrives


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Good news! It's always nice to hear about a good outcome to something that goes wrong with a company or an order. Pics please when it arrives


Thanks if all is good it should have a pepsi bezel insert. I wanted a black one, but alas they didn't have one. I figured I'd just let them sent whatever they have. In he meantime I have sourced a black bezel insert from Aliexpress and will install that one when it arrives. But maybe the pepsi bezel is fun as well, who knows? I'll put it on a red tropic strap for the heck of it I think.

I just hope it will be easy to switch up the bezel insert when my black one arives.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Having to hammer pins out to size the bracelet, plus a recent bad experience with AliExpress has scared me off this watch for a while
> 
> Instead, I played it safe with my first purchase of 2021 by buying a quartz watch (my first ever) from Jomashop (my first from them too): Bulova Special Edition Moon Apollo Lunar Pilot Chronograph Black Dial Men's Watch 96B251


Damn looks good, I would have bought it was it not that I was trying to abstain from buying new watches and of course the prospect of the VAT hitting me hard. It's a beautiful watch.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Good news! It's always nice to hear about a good outcome to something that goes wrong with a company or an order. Pics please when it arrives


I did put it on a red tropic strap for the heck of it. It pairs well with the pepsi bezel.
But I am contemplating putting the red strap at 12 and a dark blue one at 6.
I wonder how that would look.... Maybe I should just try lol.
Anyway after all that time Heimdallr did really do a good thing for me.
So if you want to order at the heimdallr website, it can go wrong.
But in the end they actually do fix your problem or so I hope.
Maybe I was lucky. I don't know know if I should thank them.
Buy from them again or whatever I'm happy with the watch.
So in my eyes they did a good thing.
I also do like the design. I got a black bezel on the way, but I might keep it like this.
Just have to see if red with blue strap will work or be a disaster.
Oh and the bezel is very tight something Heimdallr's always have. In my experience.










Update:


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

€ 99,95 68%OFF | 2020 Seagull Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Official Genuine Simple Business Men's Belt Waterproof Sapphire Watch 819.12.6066








134.1US $ 91% OFF|2022 Seagull Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Simple Business Men's Belt Waterproof Sapphire Watch Relogio Masculino 819.12.6066 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





It's this worth it? Is it really with a discount? I could only find it at 140 euros.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> € 99,95 68%OFF | 2020 Seagull Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Official Genuine Simple Business Men's Belt Waterproof Sapphire Watch 819.12.6066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Always try to track the price:









AliPrice search by image for Taobao, 1688, AliExpress and Alibaba. Aliexpress price tracker. Image text translation.


AliPrice search by image for Taobao, 1688, AliExpress and Alibaba. Aliexpress price tracker. Image text translation.




www.aliprice.com





Also pricetrackers might be the reasons they sometimes have some more expensive listings and then put a cheap one in there. I always wondered why sellers would have 3 expensive watches and then one cheapo in the same listing.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> € 99,95 68%OFF | 2020 Seagull Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Official Genuine Simple Business Men's Belt Waterproof Sapphire Watch 819.12.6066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~£85 for a Sea-Gull? Can't really go wrong. They do good discounts during some sales but I doubt it'll be much lower

Never used that price tracker! Is it good? I'm guessing it's still tough to judge because sometimes they have big coupons and such. But prices can fluctuate a lot..i.e. a different Sea-Gull I was eyeing at is ~£190 normally but last big sale it was ~£120 after coupons. The savings can be huge.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

crAss said:


> € 99,95 68%OFF | 2020 Seagull Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Official Genuine Simple Business Men's Belt Waterproof Sapphire Watch 819.12.6066
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had that watch (black dial) in my shopping cart for 3 weeks at $119 USD. Haven't pulled the trigger because I don't have an occasion to warrant another dress watch, but I really like it's looks. I have a couple of Seagull varieties, which I'm happy with.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Last AliX watch purchases for 2020------San Martin Water Ghost & Reef Tiger


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> I've had that watch (black dial) in my shopping cart for 3 weeks at $119 USD. Haven't pulled the trigger because I don't have an occasion to warrant another dress watch, but I really like it's looks. I have a couple of Seagull varieties, which I'm happy with.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Well they give away the stainless steel bracelet as well which is around 35 extra euros. To be honest I had another silver dial dress watch which fited great with a blue silicon strap and a blue perlon strap making it much more casual than a croc style strap did initially (my daughter broke the crystal of that and it was not worth to change it)
The 41mm is on the edge, since it is all dial.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I did put it on a red tropic strap for the heck of it. It pairs well with the pepsi bezel.
> But I am contemplating putting the red strap at 12 and a dark blue one at 6.
> I wonder how that would look.... Maybe I should just try lol.
> Anyway after all that time Heimdallr did really do a good thing for me.
> ...


It looked good on the red tropic and I really like the mixing colours! Nice idea. I also didn't realise it's a limited edition of the watch.

Heimdallr are so hit and miss with their customer service, it's put me off buying from them for quite a while now. I'd have a few of their watches by now if they'd manage to sort this out properly.

I'm really glad you've ended up with a nice watch out of it Szechuan


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It looked good on the red tropic and I really like the mixing colours! Nice idea. I also didn't realise it's a limited edition of the watch.
> 
> Heimdallr are so hit and miss with their customer service, it's put me off buying from them for quite a while now. I'd have a few of their watches by now if they'd manage to sort this out properly.
> 
> I'm really glad you've ended up with a nice watch out of it Szechuan


Thanks! I doubt it's limited edition though it does say so on the dial, but there's no indication what number I have. On the caseback it says nothing. Who knows why they put it on there....

Thanks I'm also liking the idea of mixing and matching straps. I am getting a black with orange Heimdallr SKX007 and I'm going to roll with a black/orange tropic strap for sure. Because **** rules and conformity.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Always try to track the price:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I always thought it was to make the listings appear earlier when sorting by price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> I always thought it was to make the listings appear earlier when sorting by price.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Exactly. It's infuriating.


----------



## ktsang47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just bought a pangani design pd 1651 for modding. Anyone swim with these. No leaks?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

leastonh said:


> Terrible alignment. Send it back and sack the photographer! It's supposed to be 10 to 2 with perfect bezel alignment for photos!
> View attachment 15622685


Gezz that horrendous!!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks! I doubt it's limited edition though it does say so on the dial, but there's no indication what number I have. On the caseback it says nothing. Who knows why they put it on there....


Saying it's limited edition probably makes it more desirable for a guess. I have a Vratislavia watch that's limited edition and yet it isn't numbered either and it does bug me a bit.



Szechuan said:


> Because **** rules and conformity.


Exactly. Up the revolution


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Thanks to whoever posted that foam filled box few weeks ago, now I can keep all my bronze and brass pieces in one place.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow, nice! Is that a Bell & Ross or an homage?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> Wow, nice! Is that a Bell & Ross or an homage?


Good eye, yes that's a B&R. I haven't seen them homaged, other than Aquatico - which only similarity is the square shape, otherwise a very different (but still nice) watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

konax said:


> Good eye, yes that's a B&R. I haven't seen them homaged, other than Aquatico - which only similarity is the square shape, otherwise a very different (but still nice) watch.


Awesome! Always liked B&R, and yeah not seen any homages so figured it was a real one, but it's in a box with homages so who knows!
Love the square blocky cases. Really unique and cool, if a bit big. I wish more made square cases like that.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

konax said:


> Good eye, yes that's a B&R. I haven't seen them homaged, other than Aquatico - which only similarity is the square shape, otherwise a very different (but still nice) watch.


Lovely! B&R get a lot of flack, but they're just plain cool!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What's a nice gal like you doing in a sleazy joint like this?
(Talking to the watch, not you... Not to exclude you from the possibility (and the pleasure) of being sleazy yourself. )



konax said:


> Good eye, yes that's a B&R. I haven't seen them homaged, other than Aquatico - which only similarity is the square shape, otherwise a very different (but still nice) watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> What's a nice gal like you doing in a sleazy joint like this?


😂😂


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

konax said:


> Thanks to whoever posted that foam filled box few weeks ago, now I can keep all my bronze and brass pieces in one place.


And if you handcuff the case to your wrist, you could be a stand in for the villain in the next Bond movie.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Slightly off topic but I just noticed a Swiss automatic in Chinese watch territory from a price point at Jomas----They are offering a Certina 38mm automatic w/ETA 2824 movement for $239 after using a $50 coupon. How low can Swiss Made watches go? Apparently into Chinese watch territory-----sorry this isn't on AliX.




__





Certina DS Podium Automatic Grey Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch C001.407.16.087.00


Shop for DS Podium Automatic Grey Dial Brown Leather Men's Watch C001.407.16.087.00 by Certina at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> ah, the thread has gotten long. The issue is not the accuracy, it's that the hour and second hand lume is poor and fades out almost instantly. So... yeah, I've been considering just asking them to send a new hand set. Reposting lume shot - the new watch on the right should have an hour and second hand visible at approximately the same position as the one on the left.
> View attachment 15579125


Update: Reef Tiger sent me a set of replacement hands. In the original set you saw above, only the Minute Hand was lumed. In the replacement set, only the Second Hand is lumed. Their quality control on the hands must be terrible. So I still don't have a luminous Hour Hand. And the odds seem to only be 33% that I'd get a lumed Hour Hand if I asked for another set of hands.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> Slightly off topic but I just noticed a Swiss automatic in Chinese watch territory from a price point at Jomas----They are offering a Certina 38mm automatic w/ETA 2824 movement for $239 after using a $50 coupon. How low can Swiss Made watches go? Apparently into Chinese watch territory-----sorry this isn't on AliX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, seeing how Jomashop currently has a 2824 Tissot automatic for $199, my answer is under $200.






Tissot T-Classic Automatic III Automatic Men's Watch T065.407.11.031.00


Shop for T-Classic Automatic III Automatic Men's Watch T065.407.11.031.00 by Tissot at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tissot looks to be a nice value watch


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

If Tissots are down at the 200 USD mark, it is very very difficult to argue for a Chinese one...Just the ETA movement is worth so much more.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I thought I was not going to order any more watches any time soon...since I had no watches in my list whatsoever. 
And then a advertisement in aliexpress with a Seagull at 100 euros with a stainless steel bracelet as a free gift. And with coupons I got it down to 91 euros plus some cents. I had previously a silver dial watch which I liked a lot, but my daughter broke the glass and was not worth replacing. Oh well...no way out of the rabbit hole. I think I have to hang out more at the WPAC.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi folks,
is this san martin´s BB homage which we are waiting for?









Custom 1958 Retro Business Watches Mechanical Stainless Steel Men's Wrist watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Custom 1958 Retro Business Watches Mechanical Stainless Steel Men's Wrist watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





but price is bit higher imho... I will wait for Aliexpress deals. I was hoping for around 250€... Or is there reason for even higher price?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Higher-end Ali stuff is a tougher sell if you consider Joma and some micro brands. It’s why I think about £200 (maybe 250) is the ceiling for an Ali watch to me.

For Europe, those Joma watches get a bit pricier with shipping and taxes. But even at ~£300 it’s very tough to beat a new Tissot/Certina with ETA2824. If I was in the USA I would look more at Joma, as the entry level stuff is probably better value than Chinese brands. 

But also comes down to design and I haven’t been enamoured by any of the entry-level Tissot/Certina/Glycine etc. The selection is limited. The ones I do like tend to be $500+.
Meanwhile at Ali you have lots of great watches around £100-150 with similar build quality as entry-Swiss but with an NH35 which I see no issue with.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

195.92US $ 38% OFF|Cronos Turtle Diver Men Watch Bronze Automatic Pt5000 Rotating Bezel Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

You may remember I received an empty watch box not long ago. The post office has now informed me that another package has arrived for me. This one should be the Corgeut Railmaster (the version on a metal bracelet) according to the tracking code.

According to the post office, the total weight of the package is only 192 grams. That seems extremely light, and (understandably) I am concerned in case it is yet again an empty box in which case I would refuse the delivery.

Does anybody here have the Corgeut Railmaster on metal bracelet? If so, could you weigh it for me please? Even better, if you also have the original box it came in.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> Slightly off topic but I just noticed a Swiss automatic in Chinese watch territory from a price point at Jomas----They are offering a Certina 38mm automatic w/ETA 2824 movement for $239 after using a $50 coupon. How low can Swiss Made watches go? Apparently into Chinese watch territory-----sorry this isn't on AliX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have the Calvin Klein auto with an eta movement for $140.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> They have the Calvin Klein auto with an eta movement for $140.


Is it this one?





Calvin Klein Infinite Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch K5s3414y


Shop for Infinite Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch K5s3414y by Calvin Klein at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> They have the Calvin Klein auto with an eta movement for $140.


I forgot about that one ?

Literally the best specced/quality watch $140 can buy. Too bad it's also one of the most bland watches you can buy...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> You may remember I received an empty watch box not long ago. The post office has now informed me that another package has arrived for me. This one should be the Corgeut Railmaster (the version on a metal bracelet) according to the tracking code.
> 
> According to the post office, the total weight of the package is only 192 grams. That seems extremely light, and (understandably) I am concerned in case it is yet again an empty box in which case I would refuse the delivery.
> 
> ...


Sounds about right to me. My Phylida AT on bracelet was like 170 grams. I believe the Corgeut weighs less...so 20grams for the packaging doesn't seem too far off.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Sounds about right to me. My Phylida AT on bracelet was like 170 grams. I believe the Corgeut weighs less...so 20grams for the packaging doesn't seem too far off.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot. What alerted me is that the empty box for the missing Escapement Time Flieger weighed 188 grams (it was supposed to be 284 grams according to the sender). So this new delivery is only 4 grams more than an empty box from another company. Which means Corgeut either uses extremely light packaging or has very light watches in comparison to escapement time.

In contrast, my San Martin Vintage Submariner is also awaiting collection, and the post office declares the weight as a whopping 429 grams.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

duplicate (sorry)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Thanks a lot. What alerted me is that the empty box for the missing Escapement Time Flieger weighed 188 grams (it was supposed to be 284 grams according to the sender). So this new delivery is only 4 grams more than an empty box from another company. Which means Corgeut either uses extremely light packaging or has very light watches in comparison to escapement time.
> 
> In contrast, my San Martin Vintage Submariner is also awaiting collection, and the post office declares the weight as a whopping 429 grams.


It's been a while but my last Corgeut came in bubble wrap...so yeah, very light.

In contrast the Sam's come in that nice travel box, with papers, and usually comes with some tools as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Great news my order reached it's next destination.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> They have the Calvin Klein auto with an eta movement for $140.


Agreed but a Calvin Klein is a Chinese watch w/a Swiss ETA movement whereas Tissot and Certina are actual Swiss brands made in Switzerland. But, for the sheer $ & specs., that Calvin Klein is next to impossible to beat. Too bad it is plain homely as john_marston said.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Agreed but a Calvin Klein is a Chinese watch w/a Swiss ETA movement whereas Tissot and Certina are actual Swiss brands made in Switzerland. But, for the sheer $ & specs., that Calvin Klein is next to impossible to beat.


"Actual Swiss" as in they, just like CK have parts made in China and partly assembled in Switzerland and represent a certain value being added there so they meet the rather empty "Swiss made" standard


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Alex_B. said:


> "Actual Swiss" as in they, just like CK have parts made in China and partly assembled in Switzerland and represent a certain value being added there so they meet the rather empty "Swiss made" standard


Agreed but final QC occurs in Switzerland and that is worth something.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Agreed but final QC occurs in Switzerland and that is worth something.


Perhaps but it does make the Swiss made label and "actual Swiss brand" a load of marketing BS and imo a fraudulent claim.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

At this price they are all Chinese watches with Swiss movements and Swiss assembly. 

As you say, that does count for something. Many Chinese brands would be vastly improved with Swiss-levels of QC, assembly, and not to be forgotten: design. 

Some say cheap Swiss is fake Swiss but I see some great value to be had with mixing Chinese labour with European design and QC (and a Swiss movement).


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Higher-end Ali stuff is a tougher sell if you consider Joma and some micro brands. It's why I think about £200 (maybe 250) is the ceiling for an Ali watch to me.


This is my limit too for AliEx watches. Above £200 and I begin looking at microbrands or similar instead. AliEx products are still too much of a gamble to risk more money on.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Proxima PX1683 diver review





https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AE6ak3


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

leastonh said:


> This is my limit too for AliEx watches. Above £200 and I begin looking at microbrands or similar instead. AliEx products are still too much of a gamble to risk more money on.


That seems like a sensible limit, and is now about my AliEx upper limit too. I only bought one AliEx watch for much more than that (£270) and although I love the way it looks, the hands were seriously misaligned, which was a bit of a letdown and sending it back to China would be slow and expensive.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Alex_B. said:


> Perhaps but it does make the Swiss made label and "actual Swiss brand" a load of marketing BS and imo a fraudulent claim.


Almost every affordable "Swiss Made" watch is case "made in china" assembled in Switzerland, almost every micro brand watch costing 2 to 3 times higher than Swiss Made is made and assembled in China.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I’ve not gone above $105 for an AliExpress watch purchase. I did spend more on a Heimdallr 62MAS on EBay and a FOD chronograph that I purchased directly from the Merkur website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Tjcdas said:


> Almost every affordable "Swiss Made" watch is case "made in china" assembled in Switzerland, almost every micro brand watch costing 2 to 3 times higher than Swiss Made is made and assembled in China.


I know.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Indiglo92 said:


> 195.92US $ 38% OFF|Cronos Turtle Diver Men Watch Bronze Automatic Pt5000 Rotating Bezel Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


That's the 11:11 sale price I got my San Martin branded version of that same watch, but with only NH-35A movement.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> That seems like a sensible limit, and is now about my AliEx upper limit too. I only bought one AliEx watch for much more than that (£270) and although I love the way it looks, the hands were seriously misaligned, which was a bit of a letdown and sending it back to China would be slow and expensive.


That's what bothers me too. I pitched the number at an amount I'd be willing, if reluctantly, to risk on misalignment or other QC issues. Even so, the most expensive I bought from AliEx was a San Martin (£164) and I wasn't too worried about those being a problem. Very few of the other brands fill me with any confidence though. AliEx has a way to go before I'd be willing to spend much on anything from one of their sellers when there are so many others out there with good QC and customer service. As I've said here before, the price hikes over the last year or so on watches from AliEx have made me even more reluctant to keep buying watches from there, not to mention the Brexit disaster.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Even so, the most expensive I bought from AliEx was a San Martin (£164) and I wasn't too worried about those being a problem. Very few of the other brands fill me with any confidence though.


I thought San Martin had good QC too, but it was actually a San Martin that that cost me £270 and had the badly misaligned hands. It certainly lowered my confidence in the brand. I have since bought more watches from San Martin, but not that expensive.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Gedmis said:


> Proxima PX1683 diver review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the video, I wanted to see how it looked in real life. It does look good, the color is really nice !


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> I thought San Martin had good QC too, but it was actually a San Martin that that cost me £270 and had the badly misaligned hands. It certainly lowered my confidence in the brand. I have since bought more watches from San Martin, but not that expensive.


Oh no, that's disappointing considering their fairly consistent record with members here. I hope it was a one off.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> Proxima PX1683 diver review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review Gedmis. Can I order a Latte from your nice coffee machine please? 

The black and pvd coated cases always bother me because I would be worried about scratches being so visible when they inevitably happen - yeah, I'm an old woman!  The blue used is really nice and even better with that sunburst dial. I wish the watch were thinner and in a case you can open easily though. Great to see everything lining up properly too (are you watching this Seiko?!). It looks better to me on the black 2 piece NATO than the stock waffle strap. 22mm would have made a bit more sense for a watch that big.

I'm in two minds. I love dive watches anyway, adore that blue they've chosen and the lume is fantastic. BUT, I can buy a couple of Steedive watches for around the same money. Hmmm.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Do the logos for a lot of these Ali brands not turn you guys away from the watches? Steeldive's logo is too complicated and makes it pop out and look bad to me. San Martin's hexagon is too filled in and seems large to me. Both those two just seem overweight the logo and lose symmetry with the text. Cronos, I would be fine with if it didn't include whatever that font was. Heimdallr, I think has a nice weighting to its logo and I don't mind it.

Am I being too picky or are there others out there that feel the same as me?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Eltrebor said:


> Do the logos for a lot of these Ali brands not turn you guys away from the watches? Steeldive's logo is too complicated and makes it pop out and look bad to me. San Martin's hexagon is too filled in and seems large to me. Both those two just seem overweight the logo and lose symmetry with the text. Cronos, I would be fine with if it didn't include whatever that font was. Heimdallr, I think has a nice weighting to its logo and I don't mind it.
> 
> Am I being too picky or are there others out there that feel the same as me?


You aren't alone. There are loads of AliEx brand names and logos I wouldn't touch.

Although the unicorn logo on the watch in the video above is a bit weird for a dive watch, it is a nice watch and I'd live with it. The San Martin hexagon is not the best and reminds me of Tag's logo, which isn't a selling point for me. I prefer the plain 'San Martin' text. Didn't Cronos ditch that gothic font for something else recently after complaints? I'm not keen on the triangular hourglass logo they use either. Again, not a dealbreaker though. Heimdallr's logo is ok. The 'Shirryu' name they use on some watches is terrible. We could be here all day with this one hehe


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> Agreed but a Calvin Klein is a Chinese watch w/a Swiss ETA movement whereas Tissot and Certina are actual Swiss brands made in Switzerland. But, for the sheer $ & specs., that Calvin Klein is next to impossible to beat. Too bad it is plain homely as john_marston said.


The Calvin Klein was made by the Swatch Group, that makes Tissot and Certina.
I don't think the Calvn Klein was any more Chinese than Tissot or Certina.
The name was licensed and made in Switzerland for almost 20 years.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

I think my limit for AliExpress watches is $200 or so. That puts the new San Martin and Cronos GMT models above that. If I am going to spend more, I'll pick up a nice microbrand like the Borealis Cascais V2, which I love. Perfect QC, excellent Miyota high beat movement, ceramic bezel, lovely dial, great bracelet and clasp, saphire crystal with nice AR coating. Or the Orient Star Retrograde, quite a nice watch that gets discounted down to almost $300 from time to time, with an in-house movement, excellent complications, and just great QC. Even the Tisell Explorer at $200 blows away the AliExpress offerings with the Miyota high beat, excellent lume, saphire with AR coating, good water resistance and great QC.


----------



## Schaffelaer (May 22, 2019)

The Skmei 1628, eerily similar to a shockingly famous watch... I needed a true beater for sports and such and this seems to work great. The legibility of the inverted LCD is a bit disappointing, but it looks cooler! On picture it looks too big for my wrist, but it's not.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn moto g(7) plus met Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Proxima Stealth 62MAS








429.99US $ |2021 New Proxima 62mas Men's Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Automatic Watch Men Waterproof Wristwatch Japan NH35 Clock Man Gift|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












Proxima Black 65 PX01 Black Dial


Proxima Black 65 PX01 Black Dial: Case material : 316L Stainless steel with PVD coating Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case diameter : 40mm Case thickness : 14mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : Black rubber waffle strap / PVD Stainless steel bracelet Bezel : Full lume ceramic bezel...




wrwatches.com






























Quite a looker and it looks like they finally found their footing

Specsheet:

*Case material : *316L Stainless steel with PVD coating
*Case back : *316L Stainless steel
*Case diameter :* 40mm
*Case thickness : *14mm
*Lug to lug : *48mm
*Lug width : *20mm
*Strap : *Black rubber waffle strap / PVD Stainless steel bracelet
*Bezel : *Full lume ceramic bezel insert 
*Glass : *Domed sapphire crystal with AR coating
*Dial : *Skeleton date indicator dial in black with lume markers
*Movement : *NH35
*Crown : *Screw down crown
*WR : *200m
*Luminous : *Swiss C3 SuperLuminova


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This proxima look nice !


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Just got this video from Addies regarding their quartz diver, what do you think?



http://imgur.com/qNoSJC0


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> You aren't alone. There are loads of AliEx brand names and logos I wouldn't touch.
> 
> Although the unicorn logo on the watch in the video above is a bit weird for a dive watch, it is a nice watch and I'd live with it. The San Martin hexagon is not the best and reminds me of Tag's logo, which isn't a selling point for me. I prefer the plain 'San Martin' text. Didn't Cronos ditch that gothic font for something else recently after complaints? I'm not keen on the triangular hourglass logo they use either. Again, not a dealbreaker though. Heimdallr's logo is ok. The 'Shirryu' name they use on some watches is terrible. We could be here all day with this one hehe


I'm sad Proxima watches don't just rock the unicorn everywhere. The San Martin text is nice but the hexagon is not that bad, it doesn't turn me off that hard. Heimdallr has the best logo I think.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just in. First impressions are good except for the strap. I have a canvas strap for replacement. The dial color is a forest green, darker than the pictures on Aliexpress, which is good, IMO.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> This just in. First impressions are good except for the strap. I have a canvas strap for replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does this model have mineral glass as well? I got bamboozled like Viper did with the listing saying sapphire, but I opened a dispute so the watch came out to about $48 so I didn't really mind. It will just be a gift to one of my friends.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

^^^^^^
Yes, mineral but that was advertised in my case and price was less than $60 USD. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video has up on my YouTube channel.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Liking the canvas strap with the PVD cased Corgeut! Both from AliExpress.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> Liking the canvas strap with the PVD cased Corgeut! Both from AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed - that is a great shade of green! Do you happen to have the link handy for the strap?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> I think my limit for AliExpress watches is $200 or so. That puts the new San Martin and Cronos GMT models above that. If I am going to spend more, I'll pick up a nice microbrand like the Borealis Cascais V2, which I love. Perfect QC, excellent Miyota high beat movement, ceramic bezel, lovely dial, great bracelet and clasp, saphire crystal with nice AR coating. Or the Orient Star Retrograde, quite a nice watch that gets discounted down to almost $300 from time to time, with an in-house movement, excellent complications, and just great QC. Even the Tisell Explorer at $200 blows away the AliExpress offerings with the Miyota high beat, excellent lume, saphire with AR coating, good water resistance and great QC.


Pretty much my rules too! I won't spend more than $200 on Ali watches! I recently started buying Phiobos, Spinnaker, and Zelos and they are on a whole another level...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Indeed - that is a great shade of green! Do you happen to have the link handy for the strap?


Here you go...

US $10.44 5% OFF|Hemsut Green Canvas Watch Bands for Men Womens 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Quick Release Waterproof Military Watch Strap|Watchbands| - AliExpress

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

ktsang47 said:


> Just bought a pangani design pd 1651 for modding. Anyone swim with these. No leaks?


I've swam with my Pagani a few times in the pool and have had no troubles but make sure your crowns done up!


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Pretty much my rules too! I won't spend more than $200 on Ali watches! I recently started buying Phiobos, Spinnaker, and Zelos and they are on a whole another level...


Do you really find that much of a difference? I have a zelos mako v3, and while I love the watch design and the amazing lume, I find the build quality on my San Martin to be better. Granted, San Martin is just taking other people's designs most of the time so they don't have to put as much effort into the watch.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Thanks a lot. What alerted me is that the empty box for the missing Escapement Time Flieger weighed 188 grams (it was supposed to be 284 grams according to the sender). So this new delivery is only 4 grams more than an empty box from another company. Which means Corgeut either uses extremely light packaging or has very light watches in comparison to escapement time.
> 
> In contrast, my San Martin Vintage Submariner is also awaiting collection, and the post office declares the weight as a whopping 429 grams.


Man your on a holy watch quest with all the watches your buying lol


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Eltrebor said:


> Do you really find that much of a difference? I have a zelos mako v3, and while I love the watch design and the amazing lume, I find the build quality on my San Martin to be better. Granted, San Martin is just taking other people's designs most of the time so they don't have to put as much effort into the watch.


 San Martin quality is definitely up there with Zelos but SM makes homage watches where Zelos makes original designs which I prefer!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anybody picked one of these up?

I'm not really interested in the smart watch applications of it, I would look at it as a digital watch with cool displays for under $20.

LOKMAT Ocean Smart Watch Men Fitness Tracker Blood Pressure Message Push Heart Rate Monitor Clock Smartwatch Women For Android|Smart Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> This proxima look nice !


Their meteourite dial option looks nicer.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Liking the canvas strap with the PVD cased Corgeut! Both from AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice combo 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Love the combo but strap require 1 mm more no ?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

MAD777 said:


> Here you go...
> 
> US $10.44 5% OFF|Hemsut Green Canvas Watch Bands for Men Womens 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Quick Release Waterproof Military Watch Strap|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


thank you
gents with slim wrists beware, overview says: MIN WRIST: 6.7"


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Man your on a holy watch quest with all the watches your buying lol


I went a bit crazy (lockdown lunacy) and bought 18 watches in November. Four have still not arrived, one was an empty box, at least one was lost in the post, and about a dozen have made it to my home. I am going to try to be more selective, and buy just one or two a month from now on. Although everytime I think that, I see a video review on youtube, and find my finger clicking on an affiliate link 

Actually, that reminds me: I have been buying a few watch tools recently, and have been looking to add a Timegrapher. Most folks have the Weishi 1000 or 1900, and say good things about them. But I have already read warnings that owning a Timegrapher can make you obsessed with constantly checking your watch's for accuracy and beat error, and that (this is important) it is pointless when you have a cheap movement like an NH35 because (unlike higher end movements) they aren't designed to be manually serviced or regulated.

Which leads me to two questions:

(1) Is there an point in buying a Timegrapher?

(2) Can a cheap movement like the NH35 be manually regulated from say +15 seconds a day to below +5 per day?


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I went a bit crazy (lockdown lunacy) and bought 18 watches in November. Four have still not arrived, one was an empty box, at least one was lost in the post, and about a dozen have made it to my home. I am going to try to be more selective, and buy just one or two a month from now on. Although everytime I think that, I see a video review on youtube, and find my finger clicking on an affiliate link
> 
> Actually, that reminds me: I have been buying a few watch tools recently, and have been looking to add a Timegrapher. Most folks have the Weishi 1000 or 1900, and say good things about them. But I have already read warnings that owning a Timegrapher can make you obsessed with constantly checking your watch's for accuracy and beat error, and that (this is important) it is pointless when you have a cheap movement like an NH35 because (unlike higher end movements) they aren't designed to be manually serviced or regulated.
> 
> ...


There's videos out there for regulating an NH movement. It's just adjusting the amplitude and how quick or slow it ticks/tocks if that makes sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Actually, that reminds me: I have been buying a few watch tools recently, and have been looking to add a Timegrapher. Most folks have the Weishi 1000 or 1900, and say good things about them. But I have already read warnings that owning a Timegrapher can make you obsessed with constantly checking your watch's for accuracy and beat error, and that (this is important) it is pointless when you have a cheap movement like an NH35 because (unlike higher end movements) they aren't designed to be manually serviced or regulated.
> 
> Which leads me to two questions:
> 
> ...


I have a Weishi 1900 and it was worth buying because I'm a tinkerer. Any new watches are checked with it after a few days to see how well regulated they were out of the factory. However, I mostly use mine to check used or vintage watches.

The longest I spent with a watch and Timegrapher was a MkI Orient Ray I bought used. It took me around 3hrs messing with the regulator and I eventually managed to get it to within +-5spd and almost zero beat error. It was something like +-35spd out when it arrived.

If you're keen on accuracy too, the Timegrapher is great for figuring out how to leave a watch overnight. For example, my Escapement Time Flieger shows the following readings:
DU +12 spd
DD +15 spd
PU +4 spd
PD -11 spd
No beat error
Amplitude 230-240
Lift angle 53

I could mess around to improve those numbers, but they are well within the NH35 tolerances and I can get it to self regulate...all I do when I take the watch off at night is leave it PD. The -11 seconds with PD counters the +12 seconds the watch tends to gain during the day because it spends most of the time in the DU position.

The NH35 can be regulated, yes. If it's only +15 spd, I'd leave it as is though.

Probably too much information there  TLDR: The Timegrapher is great if you are patient and want to mess around with regulating your watches or diagnosing faults. It can also leave you with a headache and anxiety over a watch that just won't regulate well or that has a beat error you don't like the look of!


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I have a Weishi 1900 and it was worth buying because I'm a tinkerer. Any new watches are checked with it after a few days to see how well regulated they were out of the factory. However, I mostly use mine to check used or vintage watches.
> 
> The longest I spent with a watch and Timegrapher was a MkI Orient Ray I bought used. It took me around 3hrs messing with the regulator and I eventually managed to get it to within +-5spd and almost zero beat error. It was something like +-35spd out when it arrived.
> 
> ...


That last line is why I don't think I'll ever get one 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I have a Weishi 1900 and it was worth buying because I'm a tinkerer. Any new watches are checked with it after a few days to see how well regulated they were out of the factory. However, I mostly use mine to check used or vintage watches.
> 
> The longest I spent with a watch and Timegrapher was a MkI Orient Ray I bought used. It took me around 3hrs messing with the regulator and I eventually managed to get it to within +-5spd and almost zero beat error. It was something like +-35spd out when it arrived.
> 
> ...


If you open the watch case back does that not **** over the water resist? Also is it easy to get to the regulator part? I don't think I'll ever burn myself on that one. It would be nice to have one though to check the watch.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I went a bit crazy (lockdown lunacy) and bought 18 watches in November. Four have still not arrived, one was an empty box, at least one was lost in the post, and about a dozen have made it to my home. I am going to try to be more selective, and buy just one or two a month from now on. Although everytime I think that, I see a video review on youtube, and find my finger clicking on an affiliate link
> 
> Actually, that reminds me: I have been buying a few watch tools recently, and have been looking to add a Timegrapher. Most folks have the Weishi 1000 or 1900, and say good things about them. But I have already read warnings that owning a Timegrapher can make you obsessed with constantly checking your watch's for accuracy and beat error, and that (this is important) it is pointless when you have a cheap movement like an NH35 because (unlike higher end movements) they aren't designed to be manually serviced or regulated.
> 
> ...


Your truly on a holy quest. 10 years from now you have a whole army of people with timegraphers checking for the accuracy of watches that people wear. Everyone above 15+ -15 gets executed by this army which you will call the Watchiquesition.

I shouldn't indulge you, but I wonder what watches do you have your eyes on?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> If you open the watch case back does that not **** over the water resist? Also is it easy to get to the regulator part? I don't think I'll ever burn myself on that one. It would be nice to have one though to check the watch.


Check out YouTube for videos of how to regulate an NH35. You just have to remove the case back. Also, taking off the case back always offers the risk that you won't get it properly sealed when you reassemble it. But with some practice and caution, watchmakers and shopping mall watch kiosks do it everyday, and so so can you.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody picked one of these up?
> 
> I'm not really interested in the smart watch applications of it, I would look at it as a digital watch with cool displays for under $20.
> 
> ...


The downside in my opinion would be constantly charging the battery, even using only the basic functions it will need charged every 10-14 days. 
There's a few reviews on YouTube.
Nice bright display though, the case & strap have been used on Smael & Skmei "G Shock homage" digitals before.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm done with Aliexpress for awhile. I currently have 3 items inbound from the 11/11 sale. One has not moved past tracking number created. Another seems to be moving coast to coast with several stops between. For about 2 hours, it was reported delivered. To a city 900 miles away from me. Now it is continuing its travels, apparently to an address in Iowa via Chicago. Final one took a month before it left China. I paid extra shipping for that one, a waste of money. 

All told, about $100 tied up for 3 months and I doubt I'll get 2 of the items. What is being financed with all the money being tied up out there? 

Just read that Jack Ma, founder of all the Ali enterprises, has been missing for 2 months after critical comments of the Chinese government. I wonder if Aliexpress is being punished for his comments. 

If there is something I really want, it will show up on eBay or Amazon eventually. At least I have some protection there.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

bklake said:


> I'm done with Aliexpress for awhile. I currently have 3 items inbound from the 11/11 sale. One has not moved past tracking number created.


I think a lot of us have become frustrated with AliExpress over the past couple of months, but to be fair they were overwhelmed with orders from the 11/11 sale and pre-xmas orders. And the delivery companies have also been overwhelmed due to both massively increased demand, and the impact of covid on their staff and their procedures.

Like you, I have had several 11/11 watches not arrive, get lost during transport, and having not even been shipped. Today, I received a notice from the customs department that they have seized one of my watches due it being fake. It is actually the San Martin Vintage Submariner. I do have the right to appeal the seizure, which I will do.

So, I do understand "AliExpress Fatigue" setting in. But many of the watches we see reviewed are just so tempting!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Does anyone know if there is a way to dull a shiny black leather watch strap? It's the one on my bronze steeldive flieger. 
I have also the silicon black strap with an upgraded bronze (brass) buckle which will go well when swimming but not really like it for winter wearing.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Aliexpress has typically taken one month to ship to USA. That is getting stretched now to 6 weeks, but, every other package, even domestic deliveries has increased from less than one week to over 3 weeks.

I attribute it to two aspects of the pandemic; now many more people routinely order online, who wouldn't have before, and vaccine delivery is, as it should, takes presedent. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> If you open the watch case back does that not **** over the water resist? Also is it easy to get to the regulator part? I don't think I'll ever burn myself on that one. It would be nice to have one though to check the watch.


Possibly, and this is where it can become expensive as a tinkerer. Once you open the watch, you've potentially buggered the WR, yes. However...if you're very careful with the existing gasket, or replace it, you can use silicone grease to reseal everything. You can buy a little tub that contains two sponges coated in silicone grease. You put the gasket onto one sponge, close the lid and rotate it to get a nice, even coat. Replace the gasket, job done. It's obviously a risk without a pressure tester, which is why I never do this on watches that are new or that I'll be dunking in water regularly, or that I'm bothered about. As I said, with vintage or used watches it's usually fine and I have been swimming with a few watches I have resealed this way 

Something like this...(the listing is just an example. I have never used this seller)...
Silicone Sealant Box Grease Pad for O-Rings and Gaskets Watch Repair Waterproof | eBay


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I got my last 11:11 package a few days ago. Don’t really have any complaints. Apart from that some were supposedly ‘arrived in destination country’ for over a month which I think is bs. They were mostly presents and some straps. I will still be using Ali. The long waiting is just part of the low cost, I’m used to it by now.

I’m more curious about UK/EU import tax changes. Gotta see how that turns out..

My fatigue is more that I feel like I’ve seen all the good stuff on Ali, having spent many hours looking at watches. I’m interested in seeing new Cronos/LGY, San Martin, Escapement Time, Steeldive, Sea-Gull (probably forgot a couple) releases. But all the rest..I kinda lost interest in.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

It takes so long for shipments that the tracking information is getting confused, corrupted, deleted, or otherwise disappeared. Ali doesn't have a very favorable dispute system on the buyer's end. I was willing to take my chances with low cost items. For a dollar more, I can get the same items elsewhere with better protections. A few months ago, I ordered a crystal on eBay. It was supposed to be from a US seller. Tracking said it hadn't been picked up by USPS after 6 days. I'm guessing it was a Chinese seller with a US address, collecting the day's of week's orders and forwarding them to US. Anyway, I asked the seller for the status. They did not reply so I complained to eBay and had a refund the next day. I still have a month before Ali will do anything. 

I got 3 11/11 items in the usual Ali time line, one of them in 2 weeks. The other 3, I consider lost and a write-off.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I got my last 11:11 package a few days ago. Don't really have any complaints. Apart from that some were supposedly 'arrived in destination country' for over a month which I think is bs. They were mostly presents and some straps. I will still be using Ali. The long waiting is just part of the low cost, I'm used to it by now.
> 
> I'm more curious about UK/EU import tax changes. Gotta see how that turns out..
> 
> My fatigue is more that I feel like I've seen all the good stuff on Ali, having spent many hours looking at watches. I'm interested in seeing new Cronos/LGY, San Martin, Escapement Time, Steeldive, Sea-Gull (probably forgot a couple) releases. But all the rest..I kinda lost interest in.


Is there any news on the tax changes yet?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I think a lot of us have become frustrated with AliExpress over the past couple of months, but to be fair they were overwhelmed with orders from the 11/11 sale and pre-xmas orders. And the delivery companies have also been overwhelmed due to both massively increased demand, and the impact of covid on their staff and their procedures.
> 
> Like you, I have had several 11/11 watches not arrive, get lost during transport, and having not even been shipped. Today, I received a notice from the customs department that they have seized one of my watches due it being fake. It is actually the San Martin Vintage Submariner. I do have the right to appeal the seizure, which I will do.
> 
> So, I do understand "AliExpress Fatigue" setting in. But many of the watches we see reviewed are just so tempting!


Lol they put that down as a fake? Damn what a joke that is. What are the custom officers over there even thinking.....



MAD777 said:


> Aliexpress has typically taken one month to ship to USA. That is getting stretched now to 6 weeks, but, every other package, even domestic deliveries has increased from less than one week to over 3 weeks.
> 
> I attribute it to two aspects of the pandemic; now many more people routinely order online, who wouldn't have before, and vaccine delivery is, as it should, takes presedent.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Well to put it in perspective: At 11/11 sale I had to wait a long ass time. Then I bought a watch on the 28th of december and the seller shipped it out the 31th of december. And today I have it in my hands. It was the gift watch for my dad.

Your package might be taking so long because of the holiday bottleneck that hasn't been cleared yet. Here it seems to be cleared and package actually are moving again.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> Is there any news on the tax changes yet?


For people in the UK, the details were finalised at almost the last minute: 24th December 2020. The change, effective 1st January 2021 has been:

Even low value items (less than 15GBP) are no longer VAT exempt. For items costing up to 135GBP, the seller (AliExpress) will now collect the VAT from you (so prices increase). For items costing more than 135GBP, the buyer has to pay the VAT upon import.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Possibly, and this is where it can become expensive as a tinkerer. Once you open the watch, you've potentially buggered the WR, yes. However...if you're very careful with the existing gasket, or replace it, you can use silicone grease to reseal everything. You can buy a little tub that contains two sponges coated in silicone grease. You put the gasket onto one sponge, close the lid and rotate it to get a nice, even coat. Replace the gasket, job done. It's obviously a risk without a pressure tester, which is why I never do this on watches that are new or that I'll be dunking in water regularly, or that I'm bothered about. As I said, with vintage or used watches it's usually fine and I have been swimming with a few watches I have resealed this way
> 
> Something like this...(the listing is just an example. I have never used this seller)...
> Silicone Sealant Box Grease Pad for O-Rings and Gaskets Watch Repair Waterproof | eBay


Thanks for explaining I guess its like sealing a electric pressure cooker. Only with the pressure cooker a bad seal will just mean it won't get to pressure cook. You can just turn it off reseal it and try again.

As for water pressure testing: 








DIY Water Proof Tester. How to build a 10 ATM/100m Watch...


How to build a 10 ATM/100m Watch Water Pressure Tester for $40 (assuming you already have a bicycle pump or an air compressor) There are a few ways you can go about doing this depending on a) what you already have and b) how elaborate you want to get. The simplest and cheapest way to go is...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Lol they put that down as a fake?


I suspect I was sent one of the ones with Submariner on the dial, because during the 11/11 sale San Martin was soon low on stock of the ones without Submariner on it, and started shipping out the Submariner ones to some customers. At least, that's my guess why customs seized it. I may be wrong. I will fill out an appeal and hopefully find out more.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

One of my 11/11 purchases was supposedly dispatched from China on 12th November, and has been stuck in Liege in Belgium since 16th November. The status has not changed since.

Then, after almost two months of nothing happening, it seems to be moving again. So, never give up hope


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

bklake said:


> I'm done with Aliexpress for awhile. I currently have 3 items inbound from the 11/11 sale. One has not moved past tracking number created. Another seems to be moving coast to coast with several stops between. For about 2 hours, it was reported delivered. To a city 900 miles away from me. Now it is continuing its travels, apparently to an address in Iowa via Chicago. Final one took a month before it left China. I paid extra shipping for that one, a waste of money.
> 
> All told, about $100 tied up for 3 months and I doubt I'll get 2 of the items. What is being financed with all the money being tied up out there?
> 
> ...


China's government is "investigating" Alibaba for antitrust/monopoly. The Alipay IPO was shelved for "not meeting disclosure regulations". I put those words in quotes, not because they are quotes, but because of the hypocrisy.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> One of my 11/11 purchases was supposedly dispatched from China on 12th November, and has been stuck in Liege in Belgium since 16th November. The status has not changed since.
> 
> Then, after almost two months of nothing happening, it seems to be moving again. So, never give up hope
> 
> View attachment 15636203


Well this is giving me hope, nothing is happening here. Though it says shipment is handed over, so I'm sad it got lost. The Aliexpress seller tells me to wait. I'll wait a bit longer.

2020-12-01 08:00
The shipment is handed over in bulk, final acceptance of goods to be confirmed

2020-11-18 04:16
The item is ready for shipment

2020-11-18 03:16
The item is pre-advised to PostNL


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

chopy_ro said:


> I have never purchased from AliXpres and I will probably never do, because you do not have to option of PayPal payment...I would rather pay a bit more on ebay for the same product, but if i don't receive the watch (or any other product), or it is damaged, i know i will get my money back. On Ali, the seller refounds you only if he wants it to, if not, that's it, while on Ebay, if you use PayPal, you cand enforce the seller to refound you.
> 
> Cheers !


I have the option (and i use it) to buy thru PayPal. i guess it depends on the country your ali account registered


----------



## chopy_ro (May 2, 2020)

frogles said:


> I have the option (and i use it) to buy thru PayPal. i guess it depends on the country your ali account registered


I would use the option too, if i would have had it . But I have only bought small value items(maximum 10$) so it wouldn't have been much of a loss anyway.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi guys,
I'm looking for a flieger (type A or B, not yet sure), I'm looking for a couple of options, like flieger, escapment time, or steeldive, I'm curious what's your guys' experience, what is your favourite from these, and some others maybe? I have a small wrist, these are all 42mm, but basically, the smaller the better.

Slightly unrelated, what is your guys' prefered movement option, seagull, miyota or nh35? I've heard some good things aobut the seagull, and it's usually the cheaper option.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for a flieger (type A or B, not yet sure), I'm looking for a couple of options, like flieger, escapment time, or steeldive, I'm curious what's your guys' experience, what is your favourite from these, and some others maybe? I have a small wrist, these are all 42mm, but basically, the smaller the better.
> 
> Slightly unrelated, what is your guys' prefered movement option, seagull, miyota or nh35? I've heard some good things aobut the seagull, and it's usually the cheaper option.


These are all good.









As for movements, personally I don't like Miyota 8215 movements. So go for Seagull ones over them. NH35 are solid and reliable movements. I also like Miyota 9015 high beat movements.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Thanks for explaining I guess its like sealing a electric pressure cooker. Only with the pressure cooker a bad seal will just mean it won't get to pressure cook. You can just turn it off reseal it and try again.
> 
> As for water pressure testing:
> 
> ...


Considering I'm only ever likely to wash my hands or maybe go swimming with any watch I've resealed myself, I'm not that worried really. The rear and crown gaskets are easy to replace and coat in silicone, so it's unlikely they'll leak.

Yikes, a homemade pressure vessel! I'm not confident in my own DIY skills to make something that might go boom in my face because I did something stupid when building it  I'd love a pressure tester though. At least I don't have a wife around any more to try and convince when I want to buy these things


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for a flieger (type A or B, not yet sure), I'm looking for a couple of options, like flieger, escapment time, or steeldive, I'm curious what's your guys' experience, what is your favourite from these, and some others maybe? I have a small wrist, these are all 42mm, but basically, the smaller the better.
> 
> Slightly unrelated, what is your guys' prefered movement option, seagull, miyota or nh35? I've heard some good things aobut the seagull, and it's usually the cheaper option.


I started a thread about this recently here: Best affordable Flieger? I'm looking for something at AliEx prices for my first Flieger... | WatchUSeek Watch Forums

There were some fantastic suggestions and upshot was that I bought the Escapement Time type B. I'm wearing it right now and still can't stop looking at it. It's fabulous quality and a great intro to Flieger watches afaic. However, Springy Watch had a bad experience with the seller over the last week or so with the box arriving empty, so it might be worth reading back through the posts to get a more balanced story on whether to take the plunge with that brand or not.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for a flieger (type A or B, not yet sure), I'm looking for a couple of options, like flieger, escapment time, or steeldive, I'm curious what's your guys' experience, what is your favourite from these, and some others maybe? I have a small wrist, these are all 42mm, but basically, the smaller the better.
> 
> Slightly unrelated, what is your guys' prefered movement option, seagull, miyota or nh35? I've heard some good things aobut the seagull, and it's usually the cheaper option.


Hard to beat the San Martin....and it's 39mm.






I also agree with viper
Miyotas 9000>NH35>seagull>DG2813>miyota8215.....I HATE the miyota....at least you are guaranteed hacking with the DG and I feel like the rotor whirl isn't as noisy.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

leastonh said:


> I started a thread about this recently here: Best affordable Flieger? I'm looking for something at AliEx prices for my first Flieger... | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> There were some fantastic suggestions and upshot was that I bought the Escapement Time type B. I'm wearing it right now and still can't stop looking at it. It's fabulous quality and a great intro to Flieger watches afaic. However, Springy Watch had a bad experience with the seller over the last week or so with the box arriving empty, so it might be worth reading back through the posts to get a more balanced story on whether to take the plunge with that brand or not.


I would've pulled the trigger, but I'm waiting if I can maybe get a similar thing in 38-40 mm. I have a 6 1/4 inch wrist, so 42 without bezel is a bit big for me I'd say. Also did you get it on a sale, or just regularly?


----------



## aardwolf.sg (Apr 18, 2015)

That's no wolf, it's a shark 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for a flieger (type A or B, not yet sure), I'm looking for a couple of options, like flieger, escapment time, or steeldive, I'm curious what's your guys' experience, what is your favourite from these, and some others maybe? I have a small wrist, these are all 42mm, but basically, the smaller the better.
> 
> Slightly unrelated, what is your guys' prefered movement option, seagull, miyota or nh35? I've heard some good things aobut the seagull, and it's usually the cheaper option.


Veering towards this Spec Monster at the moment.
For a titanium NH-35 Flieger, I don't think there is any that can beat it for sheer value.








99.97US $ 50% OFF|Titanium Watch Men NH35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Retro Pilot Self Winding Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock Relojes Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Veering towards this Spec Monster at the moment.
> For a titanium NH-35 Flieger, I don't think there is any that can beat it for sheer value.
> 
> 
> ...


The specs do look good. But why did they write "Swiss" on the case back? Naughty, naughty.


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> For people in the UK, the details were finalised at almost the last minute: 24th December 2020. The change, effective 1st January 2021 has been:
> 
> Even low value items (less than 15GBP) are no longer VAT exempt. For items costing up to 135GBP, the seller (AliExpress) will now collect the VAT from you (so prices increase). For items costing more than 135GBP, the buyer has to pay the VAT upon import.


That sucks. So I shouldn't be looking to see deals as low as the last 11/11 anymore?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Durden19 said:


> That sucks. So I shouldn't be looking to see deals as low as the last 11/11 anymore?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The deals will be the same, just when you go to checkout you'll notice a VAT addition on your purchase(s). I put a random $20 watch in my Cart yesterday & went to Checkout, an extra $3.80 was added to the final price. ?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Caledonia said:


> The deals will be the same, just when you go to checkout you'll notice a VAT addition on your purchase(s). I put a random $20 watch in my Cart yesterday & went to Checkout, an extra $3.80 was added to the final price. 😢


Europe has til june. Theres hoping Brexit will help you financially in some other way. But something tells me you'll pay just as much as when you were in the EU they will find a money sink. governments always do


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

leastonh said:


> I started a thread about this recently here: Best affordable Flieger? I'm looking for something at AliEx prices for my first Flieger... | WatchUSeek Watch Forums
> 
> There were some fantastic suggestions and upshot was that I bought the Escapement Time type B. I'm wearing it right now and still can't stop looking at it. It's fabulous quality and a great intro to Flieger watches afaic. However, Springy Watch had a bad experience with the seller over the last week or so with the box arriving empty, so it might be worth reading back through the posts to get a more balanced story on whether to take the plunge with that brand or not.


It's a matter of preference. I have the Steeldive bronze Type A which is small enough and to be honest I do not consider it a true flieger watch due to its small size. I have a modern variant of type by Parnis which I really enjoy a lot to wear 2-4 times a month and I adore it even more in the watch box. It is on the smaller side of size for fliegers (44mm). I think I will have to upgrade the strap with one with rivets probably in black colour!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> I'm looking for a flieger (type A or B, not yet sure), I'm looking for a couple of options, like flieger, escapment time, or steeldive, I'm curious what's your guys' experience, what is your favourite from these, and some others maybe? I have a small wrist, these are all 42mm, but basically, the smaller the better.
> 
> Slightly unrelated, what is your guys' prefered movement option, seagull, miyota or nh35? I've heard some good things aobut the seagull, and it's usually the cheaper option.


I'll go against the grain and say the Miyota 8xxx is known to be perhaps even more reliable than the NH35. It is a bit loud and non 821A versions don't hack. It depends what you want from it I guess. 
If you just want maybe 10 years out of it and don't really care beyond that, then take the ~10-20% discount and opt for a Seagull. If you want higher chances of it lasting longer and being more reliable, and may even want to swap it out for a new one, I'd say go NH35 or Miyota

To me: NH35>Miyota8xxx>Seagull

I would 1.5m socially distance from non-Seagull Chinese movements that isn't PT5000.



Techme said:


> The specs do look good. But why did they write "Swiss" on the case back? Naughty, naughty.
> View attachment 15637127


Ah that's a bummer. Always a major turn off.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

vanek said:


> I would've pulled the trigger, but I'm waiting if I can maybe get a similar thing in 38-40 mm. I have a 6 1/4 inch wrist, so 42 without bezel is a bit big for me I'd say. Also did you get it on a sale, or just regularly?


Ahh, that makes sense. I have a 7" wrist and it's just about the right size. I think the lug to lug on the Escapement Time is around 50mm too. I paid about £73 for mine, which is normal price for the type B.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> It's a matter of preference. I have the Steeldive bronze Type A which is small enough and to be honest I do not consider it a true flieger watch due to its small size. I have a modern variant of type by Parnis which I really enjoy a lot to wear 2-4 times a month and I adore it even more in the watch box. It is on the smaller side of size for fliegers (44mm). I think I will have to upgrade the strap with one with rivets probably in black colour!
> View attachment 15637266


Yes, we're all looking at different things with these. Now I have one I wouldn't want any text on the dial of a type B and I prefer a smaller centre circle for the hour markers.

If you're wanting a Flieger true to the original it would have to be a 55mm case hehe  I'm not sure many people would be able to wear something that size.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> To me: NH35>Miyota8xxx>Seagull
> 
> I would 1.5m socially distance from non-Seagull Chinese movements that isn't PT5000.


Ironic since there's no lockdown in Zhong-guo and so it's safer there then here. ?
I'm a NH35 fanboy though. Seems to be best bang for buck movement, unless you buy a Seiko that puts it in a 500 euro watch.



leastonh said:


> Yes, we're all looking at different things with these. Now I have one I wouldn't want any text on the dial of a type B and I prefer a smaller centre circle for the hour markers.
> 
> If you're wanting a Flieger true to the original it would have to be a 55mm case hehe  I'm not sure many people would be able to wear something that size.


I do have a big Steinhart I think it's 47mm. I really like to wear it, because why not? I'm a bit sad there's not so many big ones on ali only when you go in to the budget watches. But I decided for myself to not buy any more budget watches.

So no more Pagani's, Parnis or others.... Steeldive I'm still on the fence about them.... Heimdallr seems to be okayish though but ussually San Martin / cronos is best.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I do have a big Steinhart I think it's 47mm. I really like to wear it, because why not? I'm a bit sad there's not so many big ones on ali only when you go in to the budget watches. But I decided for myself to not buy any more budget watches.
> 
> So no more Pagani's, Parnis or others.... Steeldive I'm still on the fence about them.... Heimdallr seems to be okayish though but ussually San Martin / cronos is best.


Wow, 47mm is huge and it would look ridiculous on my wrist. If you can carry it off, go for it 

I'm holding off buying anything from AliEx for now, especially watches.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

@crAss that Parnis Flieger has been calling my name for some time, while sitting in my AliX shopping cart. I need to see some reviews....

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> @crAss that Parnis Flieger has been calling my name for some time, while sitting in my AliX shopping cart. I need to see some reviews....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Just go for it during the next sale. You can get it around 50 euros then. There's is nothing to give you second thoughts, so long as it is not the only watch you own. Good all around!

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

A harsh bathroom light does no favour to watches I tell you.
Found that the hands on my Steeldive have some poor finishing. Even for the price I'd say it's a bit sub-par (overal package still good value though).








it looks like the tips of the minute and hour hands were scuffed at some point, as if all these hands are thrown on a pile without protection. It is visible to the naked eye under certain light.

Still the best vintage Fifty Fathoms homage at the price imo.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

john_marston said:


> A harsh bathroom light does no favour to watches I tell you.
> Found that the hands on my Steeldive have some poor finishing. Even for the price I'd say it's a bit sub-par (overal package still good value though).
> View attachment 15637746
> 
> ...


I feel you brother  Chinese watches can be very hit or miss. I have a good experience with San Martin, finishing is great (although the minute hand is not correctly set to align with the hour hand - is off by like 3 minutes)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

javak810i said:


> I feel you brother  Chinese watches can be very hit or miss. I have a good experience with San Martin, finishing is great (although the minute hand is not correctly set to align with the hour hand - is off by like 3 minutes)
> View attachment 15638050


Not sure I'd notice that tbh!

And let's not forget: for the price you still can't beat these Chinese specials. If the hour hand being a fraction off is the only complaint at that price with those specs I'd say that's a big win. 
But Steeldive QC is a bit more spotty in my experience. If San Martin or Cronos made a vintage Blancpain like that I'd know what I'd buy.

I just inspected my Escapement Time and Sea-Gull under harsh lighting and no real complaints there. Fantastic watches for the price.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Not sure I'd notice that tbh!
> 
> And let's not forget: for the price you still can't beat these Chinese specials. If the hour hand being a fraction off is the only complaint at that price with those specs I'd say that's a big win.
> But Steeldive QC is a bit more spotty in my experience. If San Martin or Cronos made a vintage Blancpain like that I'd know what I'd buy.
> ...


The hand and the fact that the alignment of the lume pip on the bezel insert is also slightly off from the 12oclock index. But that's an issue even 1000+ USD Seikos have  
Also it runs a bit slow (-12s a day). But that might get better over time. 
For the 180 USD I got.it for can't really complain.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

javak810i said:


> I feel you brother  Chinese watches can be very hit or miss. I have a good experience with San Martin, finishing is great (although the minute hand is not correctly set to align with the hour hand - is off by like 3 minutes)
> View attachment 15638050


I had the same problem with a San Martin watch. The hands in the photo are supposed to be at exactly noon. San Martin seem to have great quality in materials used, but the parts assemblers seem to be less careful.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It would be worth trying a demagnetiser on it with a gain that high. The watch might not be badly regulated and simply been magnetised during transit.


A few days ago I posted that my new Seagull watch was fast by +80 second per day. In response, leastonh suggested I buy a demagnetiser, which I did. It arrived a couple of days ago, and after using it, there was certainly an immediate improvement. The Seagull watch is now fast by +36 seconds per day, which isn't fantastic, but a big improvement over +80. So, thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I had the same problem with a San Martin watch. The hands in the photo are supposed to be at exactly noon. San Martin seem to have great quality in materials used, but the parts assemblers seem to be less careful.
> View attachment 15638094


For mine it's like this (the hour hand would be perfectly at 6oclock if the minute hand was at 3)


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I had the same problem with a San Martin watch. The hands in the photo are supposed to be at exactly noon. San Martin seem to have great quality in materials used, but the parts assemblers seem to be less careful.
> View attachment 15638094


To bad as that is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> To bad as that is a beautiful watch.


I agree. Having seen a review of it, and thought "Wow! That is gorgeous", held my breath and paid the $360, which at least for me it a lot for an AliEx watch. After a long wait, I was very excited to open the box, but the misaligned hands were noticeable immediately. I know it is only a watch, but it made me quite glum for a few hours after the anticipation.

I guess one good thing is that it helped me reset my expectations of AliEx watches to something more realistic.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I agree. Having seen a review of it, and thought "Wow! That is gorgeous", held my breath and paid the $360, which at least for me it a lot for an AliEx watch. After a long wait, I was very excited to open the box, but the misaligned hands were noticeable immediately. I know it is only a watch, but it made me quite glum for a few hours after the anticipation.
> 
> I guess one good thing is that it helped me reset my expectations of AliEx watches to something more realistic.


Sometimes it's a lottery. Though you could have it fixed if you took it to a watchmaker, but I understand it adds to the price. To bad... I can understand it really sucks if it's like that. Because it looks so beautiful. Did you contact them or dispute anything?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Sometimes it's a lottery. Though you could have it fixed if you took it to a watchmaker, but I understand it adds to the price. To bad... I can understand it really sucks if it's like that. Because it looks so beautiful. Did you contact them or dispute anything?


San Martin said I could send it back to them, at my expense, and have their watchmaker adjust the hands. But the post office wanted $45 to ship and insure it, which I thought was a bit excessive. A local watchmaker said he could fix it for me, but couldn't estimate how much the cost would be until he started working on it. One problem is that is a monoblock case (there is no caseback, it is all one solid piece of bronze, so the only way into the watch is to completely remove the front, which is more delicate work).

To be honest, I have actually got used to it being misaligned, where the initial annoyance has worn off, and I now see it as part of the unique character of this specific watch. But if it starts to annoy me again, I will take it back to that local watchmaker.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> A few days ago I posted that my new Seagull watch was fast by +80 second per day. In response, leastonh suggested I buy a demagnetiser, which I did. It arrived a couple of days ago, and after using it, there was certainly an immediate improvement. The Seagull watch is now fast by +36 seconds per day, which isn't fantastic, but a big improvement over +80. So, thank you for the suggestion!


Yay, that's brilliant  I'm glad it worked!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin said I could send it back to them, at my expense, and have their watchmaker adjust the hands. But the post office wanted $45 to ship and insure it, which I thought was a bit excessive. A local watchmaker said he could fix it for me, but couldn't estimate how much the cost would be until he started working on it. One problem is that is a monoblock case (there is no caseback, it is all one solid piece of bronze, so the only way into the watch is to completely remove the front, which is more delicate work).
> 
> To be honest, I have actually got used to it being misaligned, where the initial annoyance has worn off, and I now see it as part of the unique character of this specific watch. But if it starts to annoy me again, I will take it back to that local watchmaker.


Auch I did not realise it was a monoblock. That's a dealbreaker for me. And I guess the biggest problem with buying from China remains issues are not so easily fixed or put right. Whereas if I bought something here it could easily be set right. Aah well ussually it goes 'alright'


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin said I could send it back to them, at my expense, and have their watchmaker adjust the hands. But the post office wanted $45 to ship and insure it, which I thought was a bit excessive. A local watchmaker said he could fix it for me, but couldn't estimate how much the cost would be until he started working on it. One problem is that is a monoblock case (there is no caseback, it is all one solid piece of bronze, so the only way into the watch is to completely remove the front, which is more delicate work).
> 
> To be honest, I have actually got used to it being misaligned, where the initial annoyance has worn off, and I now see it as part of the unique character of this specific watch. But if it starts to annoy me again, I will take it back to that local watchmaker.


I don't know what tools or capability you have, but there are guides on YouTube showing how to access the internals. It doesn't overly complicated for a competent watchsmith.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

javak810i said:


> For mine it's like this (the hour hand would be perfectly at 6oclock if the minute hand was at 3)
> View attachment 15638135


Damn, I haven't seen that on mine before. You would end my honeymoon with this watch... Fortunately, I don't have it around me these days, so I may forget about that until I put it on my wrist again !


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you guys can recommend a watch box? 
I need slots for at least 20 watches - with all those nice chinese offerings I might need way more soon 

Also, where do you guys store your bracelets / straps / natos ...? If any of you know of a nice way to store those I would be very interested in a link 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Durden19 said:


> That sucks. So I shouldn't be looking to see deals as low as the last 11/11 anymore?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In the US, we've had to pay sales tax on AliExpress purchases for a while now. And yes, it sucks.

For me, it's not just the tax, but the combination of tax, long delivery times, and hit-or-miss customer service. I would hate to pay sales tax on an empty box that arrives 2-3 months after the sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Poerger said:


> Do you guys can recommend a watch box?
> I need slots for at least 20 watches - with all those nice chinese offerings I might need way more soon
> 
> Also, where do you guys store your bracelets / straps / natos ...? If any of you know of a nice way to store those I would be very interested in a link
> ...


For straps someone reccomended: US $3.41 |Nieuwe Vrouwen Cosmetische Tas, Multifunctionele Make Up Tas, Grooming Kit, Beauty Case, Toiletartikelen Organizer, reizen Make Up Gevallen, Neceser|Cosmetische tas & Koffers| - AliExpress

I also got this one: US $17.88 40% OFF|40 Slot Vilt Horloge Organizer Box Horlogeband Opslag Case Voor Apple Horloge Band Box Pouch Horloge Band Organizer Houder Tas duurzaam|Horlogen Doosjes| - AliExpress

As for watches I see your German, I got this for 34 euro's. Maybe get lucky and wait til it drops in price. Friedrich|23, horlogedoos, voor 6 horloges, lederlook, met glazen deksel., zwart: Amazon.de: Uhren


----------



## Durden19 (Nov 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin said I could send it back to them, at my expense, and have their watchmaker adjust the hands. But the post office wanted $45 to ship and insure it, which I thought was a bit excessive. A local watchmaker said he could fix it for me, but couldn't estimate how much the cost would be until he started working on it. One problem is that is a monoblock case (there is no caseback, it is all one solid piece of bronze, so the only way into the watch is to completely remove the front, which is more delicate work).
> 
> To be honest, I have actually got used to it being misaligned, where the initial annoyance has worn off, and I now see it as part of the unique character of this specific watch. But if it starts to annoy me again, I will take it back to that local watchmaker.


Would you ever be tempted to flip it for what it costs and the try again?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Do you guys can recommend a watch box?
> I need slots for at least 20 watches - with all those nice chinese offerings I might need way more soon
> 
> Also, where do you guys store your bracelets / straps / natos ...? If any of you know of a nice way to store those I would be very interested in a link
> ...


I'm not sure where you are in the world, but I wouldn't recommend AliExpress for a watchbox. I tend to buy mine from Amazon because whatever I buy arrives quickly and if it arrives broken, returns are easy. I would suggest you take a similar strategy with your seller of choice.

I purchased this from Amazon, but it was in 2014 and I wouldn't recommend it at the $46 they currently want for it. I paid $30 for mine.



https://smile.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B00NHM75HO?psc=1&ref=ppx_pop_mob_b_asin_title



I would actually recommend getting two 12-watch boxes. The bigger boxes can be a bit unwieldy (because they are bigger!) and it's harder to find a place to put one big box versus two smaller boxes.

Something like this...



https://smile.amazon.com/dp/B07QQXHL6T/ref=dp_prsubs_2



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> I'm not sure where you are in the world, but I wouldn't recommend AliExpress for a watchbox. I tend to buy mine from Amazon because whatever I buy arrives quickly and if it arrives broken, returns are easy. I would suggest you take a similar strategy with your seller of choice.


Me too. I'd rather buy something this size (containing glass) from somewhere in the UK. I got my last one from Amazon and am happy with it:
SavingPlus 6/10/12/20/24 Faux Leather Watch Case Display Box Storage Jewellery Glass Top New (24 Grids): Amazon.co.uk: Watches


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I feel like a lot of this Amazon stuff is just Ali stuff sold for double. As are lots of things on Amazon.. but at least you get it fast and have good protection. There is no free lunch


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Shipping a watchbox from China is too risky. I get very nice Glenore brand from Amazon.

My 24 slot one is my avatar. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> I feel like a lot of this Amazon stuff is just Ali stuff sold for double. As are lots of things on Amazon.. but at least you get it fast and have good protection. There is no free lunch


Maybe not Ali, but yeah, it's all made in China. And while there may be a few outliers, if you look at the current AliExpress prices, Amazon isn't such a bad deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Maybe not Ali, but yeah, it's all made in China. And while there may be a few outliers, if you look at the current AliExpress prices, Amazon isn't such a bad deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the time Amazon protects you from customs charges, which is not the case for Ali. If prices are close then it is Amazon all the way.
Let's see how things evolve with Ali. I am much in favor for collecting VAT at the source for things below 150 euros since that means that we will stop paying the customs fees for charging the VAT - In Greece it is 15 euros flat and it makes a hell of a difference for cheap watches (up to 60-70 euros).

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

After fixing all the trouble I had with my Phylida Tin Tin I didn't really love the original design so I decided to mod it a bit.









Hour and minute hands are from Raffles, resized to fit the ST19 movement - Seiko/ETA sizes are close enough that this was pretty easy with the right tools.
Sub-dial hands are from some random shop on TaoBao (I bought them blind because they looked good and luckily they were exactly the right size. Surprisingly good lume as well.)
6 o'clock sub-dial is set for different time-zones (rather than just mirroring the main time) - Rio and Tokyo in Summer, New York and Hong Kong in Winter. 
11 o'clock index is replaced by a rocket taken from a Hongqi rocket style seconds hand - from Taobao as well, someone is making new stock of these. Omega originally intended to have a picture of Tin Tin's (well professor Calculus' really) rocket between the 10 and 11 before the licensed watch was nixed by the Herge estate, this is my homage to that original idea. I nicked the dial taking off the original index, oh well.
Stingray strap from Taobao as well


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Thanks for the advice regarding watch boxes. I will look on Amazon ... Just thought about ali as a lot from the cheap amazon stuff is similar to the aliX offerings. But you're right. The risk is too high with such a box

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Your tintin is very nice !


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

That tin tin mod looks awesome!

On a non related note, how long has Octopus watches been on Ali?








264.52US $ 32% OFF|Octopus Kraken Mechanical Watch 200m Waterproof Luminous Professional Timepiece Nh35 Movement Automatic Dive Wrist Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Anyone have experience with them? Not much on youtube.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Thanks for the advice regarding watch boxes. I will look on Amazon ... Just thought about ali as a lot from the cheap amazon stuff is similar to the aliX offerings. But you're right. The risk is too high with such a box
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


I would say don't rule out Ali. I got my last box from an Italian warehouse and it took 2 weeks to arrive in Greece during December which was not bad at all. 








2.75US $ |2/6/10/12 Girds Leather/Carbon Fiber Luxury Watch Box Jewelry Storage Box Organizer for Rings Bracelet Display Holder Case|Watch Boxes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Funny thing is that the same seller is not sending to Greece now from Italy. 
I have two of these boxes, the first one took 2 months to arrive from China and I decided it was not worth it to wait again that long for a box, also due to the higher cost of damage due to the large size. 
These boxes for 12 watches are very basic but for ~20 euros they are great. Anyhow I store my watches in them, not display them.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> That tin tin mod looks awesome!
> 
> On a non related note, how long has Octopus watches been on Ali?
> 
> ...


Seem nice, but on the expensive side at 200 euros. I liked the strap. I think it is this one:








16.72US $ 24% OFF|22mm 24mm 26mm Black Blue Brown Blue Canvas Nylon Fabric Leather Watch Band Bracelet Buckle Clasp For Panerai Strap Tools Free - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> I would say don't rule out Ali. I got my last box from an Italian warehouse and it took 2 weeks to arrive in Greece during December which was not bad at all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will definitely stick to Amazon for these. That one can only be delivered to the UK from China and they quote £100 for delivery!!!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> That tin tin mod looks awesome!
> 
> On a non related note, how long has Octopus watches been on Ali?
> 
> ...


Oh thanks for sharing! It was on Ali (Taihe sunglasses store) has it, but they had a far higher price.
I believe they are quite good. They're NTTD homage in titanium is one of the best.
You would have to ask @Desk-bound as he has some knowledge on these things.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I will definitely stick to Amazon for these. That one can only be delivered to the UK from China and they quote £100 for delivery!!!


Is that a brexit thing?
For me different options are available (to germany). Either with no shipping cost (from italy for example) or a few euro

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Well now I'm ****ed... I had bought a San Martin and I set the time. Went to get me a strap to put on it. So I decided to put it on the strap. But at one point the second hand gets stopped by the minute hand. No doubt It's not expensive to have it looked at it, I think some watchmaker could do a quick fix but then again... I'm disappointed. Going to send them a video now.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Poerger said:


> Is that a brexit thing?
> For me different options are available (to germany). Either with no shipping cost (from italy for example) or a few euro
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


I don't think it's brexit because nothing else in my wish list is showing any issues with delivery. They won't deliver to the UK from the US, Spain, Australia, France or Italy for that item. Only China.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

^^^^^^^^
Oh no, @Szechuan 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Then I guess it's the crazy alix shipping system. How often did I find eu based items on ali, only to see that they don't ship to germany from there....

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Well now I'm ****ed... I had bought a San Martin and I set the time. Went to get me a strap to put on it. So I decided to put it on the strap. But at one point the second hand gets stopped by the minute hand. No doubt It's not expensive to have it looked at it, I think some watchmaker could do a quick fix but then again... I'm disappointed. Going to send them a video now.


It's disappointing to hear about that Szechuan, and especially with a San Martin! It is a very easy fix and can be done in less than five minutes by someone with the right tools.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Poerger said:


> Then I guess it's the crazy alix shipping system. How often did I find eu based items on ali, only to see that they don't ship to germany from there....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


Yeah, I had the same issue before brexit and the current madness with VAT. I never once found a product that I could have delivered even from France or Spain.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It's disappointing to hear about that Szechuan, and especially with a San Martin! It is a very easy fix and can be done in less than five minutes by someone with the right tools.


I hope I can find someone or maybe someone is here that can fix it. It only happens in a certain part of the watch. Which is the weird thing.... Not sure if there is any tinkerers from the Netherlands here that could fix it. Else I'll go around asking.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Well now I'm ****ed... I had bought a San Martin and I set the time. Went to get me a strap to put on it. So I decided to put it on the strap. But at one point the second hand gets stopped by the minute hand. No doubt It's not expensive to have it looked at it, I think some watchmaker could do a quick fix but then again... I'm disappointed. Going to send them a video now.


Looks like bad omen is following you around.
Might need to sacrifice a virgin on the full moon to appease Cthulhu


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

latest video is up. people were asking me about these 2 on instagram....figured more would be interested so I did a quick video before I sent the San Martin in for warranty work (busted movement and bad crown threading...got this as a gift)


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Looks like bad omen is following you around.
> Might need to sacrifice a virgin on the full moon to appease Cthulhu


Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

bearwithwatch said:


> Looks like bad omen is following you around.
> Might need to sacrifice a virgin on the full moon to appease Cthulhu


Hail Cthulhu!
Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I hope I can find someone or maybe someone is here that can fix it. It only happens in a certain part of the watch. Which is the weird thing.... Not sure if there is any tinkerers from the Netherlands here that could fix it. Else I'll go around asking.


It sounds like one of the hands hasn't been fitted level if it only happens when they are at a specific point. I'd have suggested one hand is bent, but that would mean they'd always touch. Either way, if you can find a decent jeweller or watchmaker, they should be able to fix it quickly and easily.


----------



## INAMINUTE (Jul 2, 2020)

The problem with forums such as these is you get see bargains, and you just can't resist them. I was quite happy with my Corgeut Flieger "B", and so I should have been considering the VFM it represents. Then this was pointed out to me, the Escapement Time Flieger. It really is crazy value for money, so the Corgeut is up for sale, and this one is on it's way


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It sounds like one of the hands hasn't been fitted level if it only happens when they are at a specific point. I'd have suggested one hand is bent, but that would mean they'd always touch. Either way, if you can find a decent jeweller or watchmaker, they should be able to fix it quickly and easily.


I did find a guy in the Netherlands that wants to adjust it for me. I guess I'll go see if he does it.
I might get some dust inside since I don't know how good he is, but well beggars cannot be chosers. 
Sending back to China is no fun.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pagani hulk looks better for the price no ?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I did find a guy in the Netherlands that wants to adjust it for me. I guess I'll go see if he does it.
> I might get some dust inside since I don't know how good he is, but well beggars cannot be chosers.
> Sending back to China is no fun.


With a good blower and being careful there's no reason to leave any dust inside the case. Thankfully, with a fault like this, it doesn't need to be returned. That would have been a real pain, I know. Ask AliEx to refund you the cost of having the watch fixed


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> With a good blower and being careful there's no reason to leave any dust inside the case. Thankfully, with a fault like this, it doesn't need to be returned. That would have been a real pain, I know. Ask AliEx to refund you the cost of having the watch fixed


The guy I found will do it for free he said it's no problem. 
Don't know if I should give him something small. 
It seems he can also service movements, so I guess I shouldn't worry about dust haha.

And yes I will dispute I think and ask for partial refund. 
The costs for shipping to the guy that will be making it and back to me will be: 20 euro's. 
Not sure if I can ask that back... But maybe I can. 
I don't know what would be reasonable partial refund price would be...
Also don't want the store to hate me.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> The guy I found will do it for free he said it's no problem.
> Don't know if I should give him something small.
> It seems he can also service movements, so I guess I shouldn't worry about dust haha.
> 
> ...


20 euro for shipping and a free fix is good value. It would cost a lot more to send back to China for a replacement. I'd ask AliEx for the 20 euro and pay the watchmaker a bit for his trouble


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> 20 euro for shipping and a free fix is good value. It would cost a lot more to send back to China for a replacement. I'd ask AliEx for the 20 euro and pay the watchmaker a bit for his trouble


Hmm yes it's not a watch maker it's a hobbyist. But I'll put him some money in the package I guess. For sending back and to get a few beers or something. Yes I'll just do that. Has anyone ever disputed with San Martin? I hope they won't get angry.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Eltrebor said:


> Do the logos for a lot of these Ali brands not turn you guys away from the watches? Steeldive's logo is too complicated and makes it pop out and look bad to me. San Martin's hexagon is too filled in and seems large to me. Both those two just seem overweight the logo and lose symmetry with the text. Cronos, I would be fine with if it didn't include whatever that font was. Heimdallr, I think has a nice weighting to its logo and I don't mind it.
> 
> Am I being too picky or are there others out there that feel the same as me?


There used to be a strong opposition to Orient's logo, which I never understood. Some people hate "Guanqin", I guess because they don't want Chinese watch brands to sound Chinese?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> The guy I found will do it for free he said it's no problem.
> Don't know if I should give him something small.
> It seems he can also service movements, so I guess I shouldn't worry about dust haha.
> 
> ...


If you supply good evidence (pictures/videos/bills) and ask for a partial refund, I've found you always get it. If the guy is asking 20 inc shipping then that's a great price (though walking into a jeweller would be easier no doubt). I would ask a 30eur partial refund, 10 for the effort. Shipping back to China would be like 40eur and then they'd have to fix it too so they're better off like this. And it's a pain in the a$$ for you.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> If you supply good evidence (pictures/videos/bills) and ask for a partial refund, I've found you always get it. If the guy is asking 20 inc shipping then that's a great price (though walking into a jeweller would be easier no doubt). I would ask a 30eur partial refund, 10 for the effort. Shipping back to China would be like 40eur and then they'd have to fix it too so they're better off like this. And it's a pain in the a$$ for you.


Yes I'm going to do that. I bought 5 watches from them, they did earn money on me 100%. In the end it's they're QC that failed and might cost them money or they might just play even on me or still make a profit on that watch. Either way I think 30 euro's is fair.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Pagani hulk looks better for the price no ?


it's a tough call. the pagani is pretty impressive with just a few faults here and there. everything about the pagani is GOOD. good dial, good handset, good bracelet, good clasp, good bezel action ect.
it's just when you have them side by side you realize everything on the San Martin is REALLY GOOD to GREAT.
great dial, great handset, great crystal, great alignment, exceptional bracelet and a clasp that rivals anything I've personally played with in hand. my only knock on the San Martin is the lack of a quick extension on the clasp.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

The Cadisen official store on Ali sent me a $10 off code: G3XL74VM65MF
May or may not work, but worth a try if you're in the market.
Cadisen official store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I know I have mentioned this watch before, but it is rarely in stock, and sells out quickly. Phylida have just announced there are 6 in stock right now, and I think it is a gorgeous watch.

No Time to Die homage in Rose Gold


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I know I have mentioned this watch before, but it is rarely in stock, and sells out quickly. Phylida have just announced there are 6 in stock right now, and I think it is a gorgeous watch.
> 
> No Time to Die homage in Rose Gold


Oh your there can I ask you real quick what San Martin offered you for that monoblock watch with the hands gone wrong? I just received a watch today and the second hand bumps into the minute hand because the minute hand was not installed properly.

Did they compensate you in any way?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Oh your there can I ask you real quick what San Martin offered you for that monoblock watch with the hands gone wrong? I just received a watch today and the second hand bumps into the minute hand because the minute hand was not installed properly.
> 
> Did they compensate you in any way?


They didn't offer me anything at all other than "send it back and we will repair it".

At a later time, though, I did ask for some spare spring bars (they are unusually thick) and they actually used FedEx so they arrived in about four days.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Just got my Parnis GMT Batman today from the 11/11 sale, not bad.
Proper screws, adjusted the bracelet, hands and bezel look aligned.
I requested a different clasp which they did, its not as boxy as the normal Parnis monster.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> They didn't offer me anything at all other than "send it back and we will repair it".
> 
> At a later time, though, I did ask for some spare spring bars (they are unusually thick) and they actually used FedEx so they arrived in about four days.


Hmm well I guess I will have to dispute them then. I already see my relationship with them broken.... Rip.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Just got my Parnis GMT Batman today from the 11/11 sale, not bad.
> Proper screws, adjusted the bracelet, hands and bezel look aligned.
> I requested a different clasp which they did, its not as boxy as the normal Parnis monster.
> View attachment 15640024
> View attachment 15640021


Is that a glidelock style clasp then? I did the same when I ordered my Parnis GMT. I really can't stand the look of the Parnis ones.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Hail Cthulhu!
> Ph'nglui mglw'nafh Cthulhu R'lyeh wgah'nagl fhtagn


Heghlu'meH QaQ jajvam


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Two new arrivals today! In love with the heimdallr


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

bearwithwatch said:


> Heghlu'meH QaQ jajvam


Valar Morghulis!

Yeah, I know...High Valerian


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

I have just ordered three elastic straps from different sellers on AliEx. The order increased from £9 delivered to just over £11 with VAT added at the order page. Let's see what happens when they arrive in the UK!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Is that a glidelock style clasp then? I did the same when I ordered my Parnis GMT. I really can't stand the look of the Parnis ones.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


No, its not a glidelock, and its not easy to get into the micro adjusts on this bracelet. Still prefer it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> No, its not a glidelock, and its not easy to get into the micro adjusts on this bracelet. Still prefer it.


I recommend one of these. I have a few of them now. 








14.57US $ 45% OFF|Carlywet 9mm X 9mm Brush Polish Stainless Steel Watch Buckle Glide Lock Clasp Steel For Watch Band Bracelet Straps Rubber - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I recommend one of these. I have a few of them now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll give it a try.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> That tin tin mod looks awesome!
> 
> On a non related note, how long has Octopus watches been on Ali?
> 
> ...


They have been around since 2018 and have quite a following for their watches.
The reasons why you don't see them around so much outside of China are
1) They are not sold outside of China, dropshippers only recently picked them up
2) They are priced quite highly, even higher than San Martin & Proxima



Szechuan said:


> Well now I'm ****ed... I had bought a San Martin and I set the time. Went to get me a strap to put on it. So I decided to put it on the strap. But at one point the second hand gets stopped by the minute hand. No doubt It's not expensive to have it looked at it, I think some watchmaker could do a quick fix but then again... I'm disappointed. Going to send them a video now.


That is unfortunate, which one was it?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I know I have mentioned this watch before, but it is rarely in stock, and sells out quickly. Phylida have just announced there are 6 in stock right now, and I think it is a gorgeous watch.
> 
> No Time to Die homage in Rose Gold


I ordered one of these with the rose gold bezel right at the end of 2020; hopefully I will have it in another 4-5 weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hruodland Stainless Steel AP is out.








WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com





























*Specsheet:*

*Case material *: 316L Stainless steel
*Case back *: 316L Stainless steel 
*Case diameter* : 42mm
*Height : *13.5mm
*Lug to lug : *53.5mm
*Lug width* : 28mm (Overall width)
*Strap* : Black silicon strap
*Buckle :* 316L Stainless steel buckle
*Bezel : *316L Stainless steel bezel
*Dial* : Tapisserie dial in black color 
*Crystal* : Sapphire crystal 
*Movement* : NH35
*Crown* : Screw down crown
*Water resistance* : 200m 
*Luminous* : Swiss BGW9 SuperLuminova


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> The Cadisen official store on Ali sent me a $10 off code: G3XL74VM65MF
> May or may not work, but worth a try if you're in the market.
> Cadisen official store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


I love a good prodcut, they're even better than tenderloin...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Hruodland Stainless Steel AP is out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, looks like a good price too.

Kinda ruined the clean design imo with some of those original(?) elements, made it look too 'sporty' for my tastes. But I guess it is original so credit for that


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm new to buying more expensive watches on Ali, but got a San Martin Sub V3 and was amazed at the quality, now looking at other models.

Was after a Heimdallr/Sharkey Capt. Willard but am a bit intimidated since they don't have an official store on Ali, only a lot of resellers, mostly with no reviews/comments, maybe only a few sales.

Could anyone recommend a good reseller?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

gb90 said:


> I'm new to buying more expensive watches on Ali, but got a San Martin Sub V3 and was amazed at the quality, now looking at other models.
> 
> Was after a Heimdallr/Sharkey Capt. Willard but am a bit intimidated since they don't have an official store on Ali, only a lot of resellers, mostly with no reviews/comments, maybe only a few sales.
> 
> Could anyone recommend a good reseller?


I've bought Heimdallrs from these two before. Didn't have any issues.









159.0US $ 50% OFF|HEIMDALLR Men's Luxury Dive Watch Sapphire Ceramic Bezel 200M Water Resistance Japan NH36A Automatic Movement Mechanical Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com












358.0US $ |Heimdallr Men's Diving Watch Sapphire Crystal Red Dial 200m Water Resistance Japan Nh36a Automatic Movement Mechanical Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Heghlu'meH QaQ jajvam





leastonh said:


> Valar Morghulis!
> 
> Yeah, I know...High Valerian


Let's go explore if we can find the tomb of Abdul Alhazred. Should be fun.



Desk-bound said:


> They have been around since 2018 and have quite a following for their watches.
> The reasons why you don't see them around so much outside of China are
> 1) They are not sold outside of China, dropshippers only recently picked them up
> 2) They are priced quite highly, even higher than San Martin & Proxima
> ...


It's the Willard. I will get 30 dollars back from San Martin, with that money I can pay shipping to someone and back to me that will fix it for free. I got some leftover money to buy him a bar of chocolate or something that I can then add in to the package for his troubles.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I've bought Heimdallrs from these two before. Didn't have any issues.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can soon add two shops to that list.
Also I would like to clear up a misunderstanding:



gb90 said:


> I'm new to buying more expensive watches on Ali, but got a San Martin Sub V3 and was amazed at the quality, now looking at other models.
> 
> Was after a Heimdallr/Sharkey Capt. Willard but am a bit intimidated since they don't have an official store on Ali, only a lot of resellers, mostly with no reviews/comments, maybe only a few sales.
> 
> Could anyone recommend a good reseller?











So there are sellers on Ali that are probably welcome to do so in good faith. 
You can always ask Heimdallr if your not sure.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> I can soon add two shops to that list.
> Also I would like to clear up a misunderstanding:
> 
> View attachment 15640885
> ...


I have seen the 'blacklist' before. But, has anyone seriously ever tried to return a watch to Heimdallr in China? When I buy one of these watches I basically assume that I am on my own if something goes wrong. That's why I like the protection that Aliexpress affords (at their discretion). At least I might get something back from Ali if I successfully dispute.

And where are these unauthorized sellers getting their stock of Heimdallr watches if they're unofficial? It kind of sounds a bit hokey pokey to me.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I recommend one of these. I have a few of them now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one of these on your recommendation No1Viper, but I find it just average. Perhaps I got a dud. I find the tolerances are poor and when open, it has more shake and rattle than a senior's dance floor. You can see on mine that it also has a defect. It still works, but it doesn't instill confidence, unfortunately.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Techme said:


> I have seen the 'blacklist' before. But, has anyone seriously ever tried to return a watch to Heimdallr in China? When I buy one of these watches I basically assume that I am on my own if something goes wrong. That's why I like the protection that Aliexpress affords (at their discretion). At least I might get something back from Ali if I successfully dispute.
> 
> And where are these unauthorized sellers getting their stock of Heimdallr watches if they're unofficial? It kind of sounds a bit hokey pokey to me.


The other option is ebay. Sure, you might pay more but I think the refund is 100%, not some partial as in case of AliX


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Techme said:


> I have seen the 'blacklist' before. But, has anyone seriously ever tried to return a watch to Heimdallr in China? When I buy one of these watches I basically assume that I am on my own if something goes wrong. That's why I like the protection that Aliexpress affords (at their discretion). At least I might get something back from Ali if I successfully dispute.
> 
> And where are these unauthorized sellers getting their stock of Heimdallr watches if they're unofficial? It kind of sounds a bit hokey pokey to me.


Well most on the blacklist aren't even from Ali, and I do agree you are right. However if a San Martin would die in warranty period and I had fun with it. I think I might actually send it in. Sending it might be cheaper than having a new movement placed inside.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Something interesting San Martin (ali store) paid me back 30 dollars. But the account that sent it was affiliated with the site WR watches. This is all so confusing.....

Also I don't want to hound people in to buying stuff but I think this is a nice deal: 








179.2US $ 20% OFF|Retangula Schildpad Diver 6105 8000 Mannen Horloge Roestvrij Staal Automatische NH35 Rubberen Band Sapphire Aluminium Bezel|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





And San Martin is making a new watch:





SAN MARTIN军魂定制大MM机械手表男潜水表自动水鬼夜光防水SN086-淘宝网


欢迎前来淘宝网实力旺铺，选购SAN MARTIN军魂定制大MM机械手表男潜水表自动水鬼夜光防水SN086,想了解更多SAN MARTIN军魂定制大MM机械手表男潜水表自动水鬼夜光防水SN086，请进入sanmartinwatch的军魂手表定制实力旺铺，更多商品任你选购




item.taobao.com


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Damn this thread I just bought three watches... worst case it’s a learning opportunity on how to work on Watches lol


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Also I don't want to hound people in to buying stuff but I think this is a nice deal:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You indeed are hounding me to. The one with the gold bezel is on my radar since a few weeks ago. Is it any good?



Szechuan said:


> And San Martin is making a new watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm no expert, but looks like some sort of seiko marine master. Anyone got more informations - especially about the size?

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Poerger said:


> You indeed are hounding me to. The one with the gold bezel is on my radar since a few weeks ago. Is it any good?
> 
> I'm no expert, but looks like some sort of seiko marine master. Anyone got more informations - especially about the size?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


Well I do think it is a good price I paid 20 euro's more then that. I don't have the gold bezel one but there is reviews on youtube I think. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=6105-8000+Rdunae

As for that new San Martin maybe @Desk-bound can help he is always up to date on this kind of new stuff. But we've been calling on him quite hard, haha.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Something interesting San Martin (ali store) paid me back 30 dollars. But the account that sent it was affiliated with the site WR watches. This is all so confusing.....


It's a good result to get 30 dollars back, which should cover your repair bill for the watch.

Everything about China confuses the hell out of me when it comes to manufacturing and retail. It's not exactly transparent. Mind you, the Swiss watch industry is just as secretive.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> I bought one of these on your recommendation No1Viper, but I find it just average. Perhaps I got a dud. I find the tolerances are poor and when open, it has more shake and rattle than a senior's dance floor. You can see on mine that it also has a defect. It still works, but it doesn't instill confidence, unfortunately.
> View attachment 15640917


Sorry to hear that. Like I said in a previous post I've not had any issues with mine. Obviously for the price they aren't going to be the best quality ever. But it does seem that you got a bit unlucky with yours.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> I have seen the 'blacklist' before. But, has anyone seriously ever tried to return a watch to Heimdallr in China? When I buy one of these watches I basically assume that I am on my own if something goes wrong. That's why I like the protection that Aliexpress affords (at their discretion). At least I might get something back from Ali if I successfully dispute.
> 
> And where are these unauthorized sellers getting their stock of Heimdallr watches if they're unofficial? It kind of sounds a bit hokey pokey to me.


I've had to send a watch back to Heimdallr before. As they sent me the wrong one.
I talk about it in this video.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I would think that someone would have mentioned this if it was going to happen but, does anyone know if steeldive is going to do any more dial colors on the SD1965?
I really don’t want another black dial, and I may be buying something quite a bit more expensive fairly soon.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

nello said:


> I would think that someone would have mentioned this if it was going to happen but, does anyone know if steeldive is going to do any more dial colors on the SD1965?
> I really don't want another black dial, and I may be buying something quite a bit more expensive fairly soon.


Asking Judy on Alibaba (Qiin store) is probably your best bet. If she gives you a vague answer it's probably a nope.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Asking Judy on Alibaba (Qiin store) is probably your best bet. If she gives you a vague answer it's probably a nope.


I don't have any kind of relationship with them, but I sent her a message. 
Thanks brother.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Well I do think it is a good price I paid 20 euro's more then that. I don't have the gold bezel one but there is reviews on youtube I think. https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=6105-8000+Rdunae
> 
> As for that new San Martin maybe @Desk-bound can help he is always up to date on this kind of new stuff. But we've been calling on him quite hard, haha.


Damn it.

A 62mas is on its way and I originally wanted a 6105 (willard) to go with it.
As heimdallrs willards are out of stock now on their website I wanted to wait to pull the trigger - maybe a new version is coming?

Now, I still sorta prefer the look of the willard, but the turtle looks stunning. Especially with the bi-color offering.

Do I really need a 6105-8000 (turtle) and a 6105-8110 (willard)? /o\

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Poerger said:


> Damn it.
> 
> A 62mas is on its way and I originally wanted a 6105 (willard) to go with it.
> As heimdallrs willards are out of stock now on their website I wanted to wait to pull the trigger - maybe a new version is coming?
> ...


I'm ashamed to tell you.....

I have the 6105 turtle. 
San Martin Willard Blue+Green
Steel dive Willard Green
Heimdallr Willard (Pepsi - got it for free, and a black insert is on the way, but I think I'll keep it pepsi.)

Okay I'm going to crawl back in a cave. But Willard really is my favorite watch.... Damn I'm ashamed....


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

I'm looking for an explorer homage, do you guys suggest Phylida or Bliger? (maybe something else if it's in a similar price range)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

vanek said:


> I'm looking for an explorer homage, do you guys suggest Phylida or Bliger? (maybe something else if it's in a similar price range)


I don't have experience with these specific models. But I do own a few Phylida and Bliger watches. From my experience with them, I'd say that the Phylida is probably a bit better than the Bliger.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

vanek said:


> I'm looking for an explorer homage, do you guys suggest Phylida or Bliger? (maybe something else if it's in a similar price range)


Alpha is doing a 39mm explorer and the proportions are spot on (where the bliger and Phylida are losing points)

But the overall quality on the phylida will be better, and the bracelet and clasp won't be garbage like they are sure to be on the Alpha.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> Alpha is doing a 39mm explorer and the proportions are spot on (where the bliger and Phylida are losing points)
> 
> But the overall quality on the phylida will be better, and the bracelet and clasp won't be garbage like they are sure to be on the Alpha.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


do you mean this alpha?
Alpha Watch
if so, do you have personal experience with alpha's low quality bracelet?
thank you


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

169.0US $ 37% OFF|Heimdallr 62Mas Automatische Horloge Mannen Horloges Voor Mannen Automatische Mechanische Diver Horloges 200M Waterdicht NH35A Heren Horloge|Sporthorloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





What do you guys make out of this. I find this a weird listing even the prospeX X is on the dial?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

vanek said:


> I'm looking for an explorer homage, do you guys suggest Phylida or Bliger? (maybe something else if it's in a similar price range)


well, hate to say it, but if you want a nice Explorer homage, how about one with:
1. a Miyota hi beat movement? (and no ghost date complication, I think regulated as mine is plus 2 seconds a day)
2. Saphire crystal with AR coating?
3. Lume that is first rate? BGW9
4. Water resistance of 100 meters?
5. Hands that are as long as they should be?
6. Nice QC and finishing?
7. Nice bracelet with glidelock (although I had to use a little WD40 to loosen it)
8. Fast shipping!!!!
Tisell. Yes, its more, but in a different league.








TISELL 39mm-EX, Lume-BGW9, Miyota 90s5 - TISELL.KR






shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

frogles said:


> do you mean this alpha?
> Alpha Watch
> if so, do you have personal experience with alpha's low quality bracelet?
> thank you


I had experience with the older 36mm bracelet. Pressed clasp, hole end links, just a rattle trap. Looks similar to the one in the video.

Tissel should be on your radar
... I've heard good things

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> I had experience with the older 36mm bracelet. Pressed clasp, hole end links, just a rattle trap. Looks similar to the one in the video.
> 
> Tissel should be on your radar
> ... I've heard good things
> ...


hahaha, read the post before yours


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> hahaha, read the post before yours


I saw that right after I posted 

Only complaint I've seen is the springbars are set close to the case, so a chunkier strap, and NATOS are hard to fit on it. Just something to keep in mind.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> I saw that right after I posted
> 
> Only complaint I've seen is the springbars are set close to the case, so a chunkier strap, and NATOS are hard to fit on it. Just something to keep in mind.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


yes, I've seen that, but as well I saw one post where someone put curved springbars on it and nato's would fit fine.
Anyways, the bracelet is pretty nice, happy to keep it on.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

For anyone interested in the Heimdallr Sea Ghost...this seller has them for a good price. $182 on the winter sale








219.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Sea Ghost Men's Dive Watch Black Dial Titanium Case 200m Water Resistance Sapphire Nh35a Automatic Movement Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Probably not an official store....but has good ratings and good prices.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1657 ~16$


----------



## savant (Aug 11, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1657 ~16$


There are apparently practically no radio-controlled watches at Ali?


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> well, hate to say it, but if you want a nice Explorer homage, how about one with:
> 1. a Miyota hi beat movement? (and no ghost date complication, I think regulated as mine is plus 2 seconds a day)
> 2. Saphire crystal with AR coating?
> 3. Lume that is first rate? BGW9
> ...


I know of Tisell and I've heard really good things, but 309 euros for an homage I found a bit much. It just wouldn't feel right that I bought my Seiko flightmaster for less than a rolex clone.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1657 ~16$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link?

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

vanek said:


> I know of Tisell and I've heard really good things, but 309 euros for an homage I found a bit much. It just wouldn't feel right that I bought my Seiko flightmaster for less than a rolex clone.


They are $235 US, on my computer that converts to 192 Euros.








TISELL 39mm-EX, Lume-BGW9, Miyota 90s5 - TISELL.KR






shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

vanek said:


> I know of Tisell and I've heard really good things, but 309 euros for an homage I found a bit much. It just wouldn't feel right that I bought my Seiko flightmaster for less than a rolex clone.


You gotta go to their original(?) website not the international one. For some reason prices are a lot higher on their international website.

Scroll back up to the link rlachcik used (or now link above).

I think it comes from Korea so expect an extra chunk in import duties and fees


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> They are $235 US, on my computer that converts to 192 Euros.


There are two different Tisell stores, one for the EU and one (that ships out of Korea) for the rest of the world. The EU store has higher prices, but it should have quicker delivery for EU residents and no additional import duties. The EU store may sell to anywhere in the word, but there's no real benefit that comes with the higher prices to anyone living outside the EU.

Also, I do not know the tax rates for theEU member countries, so I don't know if the (seemingly very large) gap in prices is really worth it.

That may be the reason for the price discrepancy you are seeing.

EU Store








TISELL 9015 Explorer 39 mm 39 mm | Tisell Watch


Buy a Tisell Men's Pilot Watch from our Tisell collection. We ship all over the world. ✓ Buy safely & securely.




www.tisellwatch.com





Rest of World Store








TISELL 39mm-EX, Lume-BGW9, Miyota 90s5 - TISELL.KR






mobile--shop2.tisellkr.cafe24.com





You can see the price difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> There are two different Tisell stores, one for the EU and one (that ships out of Korea) for the rest of the world. The EU store has higher prices, but it should have quicker delivery for EU residents and no additional import duties. The EU store may sell to anywhere in the word, but there's no real benefit that comes with the higher prices to anyone living outside the EU.
> 
> Also, I do not know the tax rates for theEU member countries, so I don't know if the (seemingly very large) gap in prices is really worth it.
> 
> ...


Yes, I guess there would be import fees and such, which in my country above 150 euros can be quite high. For 190 euros it would be a head scratcher, but I don't think I'd ever pay 300 for an homage.


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

frogles said:


> do you mean this alpha?
> Alpha Watch
> if so, do you have personal experience with alpha's low quality bracelet?
> thank you


I've had the 36mm for over 4 years now. Replaced the clasp, and the end links are hollow.... but it gives it the charm to be honest.

Maybe I'm just delusional! But links themselves are solid. But like I said, would recommend this "sliding" or "sawtooth extension" clap replacement from Carlywet.

In watches I trust


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

Guys, I've watched a lot of reviews but is the overall finishing/QC of the Heimdallr Willard really worth it against the Steeldive? Steeldive seems such a hit or miss!

Anyone know where I could get the Heimdallr one but in blue and without those Sumo hands on it?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

gb90 said:


> Guys, I've watched a lot of reviews but is the overall finishing/QC of the Heimdallr Willard really worth it against the Steeldive? Steeldive seems such a hit or miss!
> 
> Anyone know where I could get the Heimdallr one but in blue and without those Sumo hands on it?


How about these:








149.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Men's Dive Watch Sapphire Crystal 44mm Black Dial Luminous Japan NH35A Automatic Movement Mechanical Men Wrist Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













149.0US $ 50% OFF|HEIMDALLR Men's Vintage Diving Watch 44mm Black Dial Sapphire NH35A Automatic Movement Mechanical Wristwatch 200M Waterproof|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





I've ordered Heimdallrs from both of those stores before.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> How about these


Thanks again for the store suggestions, was gonna pull the trigger on the cheaper option, just unfortunate that the only blue Heimdallr version is the one with Sumo hands, the rest only have different colored bezels. Probably gonna go for the classic black one!

Steeldive in my currency is a lot cheaper, but the QC issues are a big letdown, and San Martin is more expensive in the same proportion but doesn't even have a bracelet, as I'd figured what really makes them stand apart is precisely the bracelets, so if a particular model doesn't have one, it ain't worth the San Martin premium, would this be the case?

Great channel btw, was already checking out other models as well!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

gb90 said:


> Thanks again for the store suggestions, was gonna pull the trigger on the cheaper option, just unfortunate that the only blue Heimdallr version is the one with Sumo hands, the rest only have different colored bezels. Probably gonna go for the classic black one!
> 
> Steeldive in my currency is a lot cheaper, but the QC issues are a big letdown, and San Martin is more expensive in the same proportion but doesn't even have a bracelet, as I'd figured what really makes them stand apart is precisely the bracelets, so if a particular model doesn't have one, it ain't worth the San Martin premium, would this be the case?
> 
> Great channel btw, was already checking out other models as well!


Yeah I'd agree,a big part of what makes San Martin watches so good to the other AliExpress watches is the bracelets. Especially the clasps. 
I've had QC issues with Steeldive before, but not with Heimdallr.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Haven't really heard/read about Steeldive Willard QC issues tbh.


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Haven't really heard/read about Steeldive Willard QC issues tbh.


Read/saw a lot of niggles from normal misalignment issues to the bad spring bar holes and crowns scraping against the crown guard, guess it's luck, most reviews are positive.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_99RnPR 
you can find links in Youtube video description



kovy71 said:


> Link?
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

I haven't seen so far


savant said:


> There are apparently practically no radio-controlled watches at Ali?


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_99RnPR
> you can find links in Youtube video description


Thanks nice video but the watch looks very big

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

gb90 said:


> Read/saw a lot of niggles from normal misalignment issues to the bad spring bar holes and crowns scraping against the crown guard, guess it's luck, most reviews are positive.


I don't have such issues with mine. I can make you some photo's if you'd like. 
I do have the San Martin, Steeldive and Heimdallr Willard.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Hi guys! Do you have something nice to recommend with a nice gray/silver-brownish dial like this Laco in resonable price? I really dig that dial color. I'm looking for something dressy with some lume. This watch is not my priority so if there's nothing I'll pass as I have 2 watches from AliX on the way so maybe it's better that you don't find anything LOL 

BTW. Have you seen that prices went up a lot due to whole _SALE _event? I was looking at PD GMT but now they are like 100$...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

As you may remember, Escapement Time sent me an empty box, but said it was impossible, and it was my problem not theirs, then fought me during the AliExpress dispute process, which they won. This, of course, was very frustrating.

After another customer on a Reddit forum wrote to me that he had exactly the same experience, we were able to convince the seller and AliExpress there was a thief somewhere. To my surprise, and delight, AliExpress and Escapement Time reopened my dispute, and agreed they would send me another watch.

The seller sent it by fast courier, so it arrived in just a few days, and was covered with security stickers on the outside box to prevent tampering.

Just to be safe, I filmed the whole unboxing process, and am pleased to say the watch was in the box this time. Here it is, still in its protective wrapping (hence the specks of dust in the photo).


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> As you may remember, Escapement Time sent me an empty box, but said it was impossible, and it was my problem not theirs, then fought me during the AliExpress dispute process, which they won. This, of course, was very frustrating.
> 
> After another customer on a Reddit forum wrote to me that he had exactly the same experience, we were able to convince the seller and AliExpress there was a thief somewhere. To my surprise, and delight, AliExpress and Escapement Time reopened my dispute, and agreed they would send me another watch.
> 
> ...


Awesome that all ended alright. I hope my San Martin will also soon be fixed I just shipped it to a person in my country.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> As you may remember, Escapement Time sent me an empty box, but said it was impossible, and it was my problem not theirs, then fought me during the AliExpress dispute process, which they won. This, of course, was very frustrating.
> 
> After another customer on a Reddit forum wrote to me that he had exactly the same experience, we were able to convince the seller and AliExpress there was a thief somewhere. To my surprise, and delight, AliExpress and Escapement Time reopened my dispute, and agreed they would send me another watch.
> 
> ...


I'm pleased for you Springy. It's a great watch and I'm glad you finally got one and a good resolution! Let us know what you think when you've had a play


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

More images of the New Proxima Meteorite Dial








429.99US $ |2021 New Proxima 62mas Men's Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Automatic Watch Men Waterproof Wristwatch Japan NH35 Clock Man Gift|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com













































Comes with a Hi-beat Sellita SW200 Variant








Proxima Black 65 PX01 Meteorite Dial Highbeat


Proxima Black 65 PX01 Meteorite Dial Highbeat: Case material : 316L Stainless steel with PVD coating Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case diameter : 40mm Case thickness : 14mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : Black rubber waffle strap / PVD Stainless steel bracelet Bezel : Full lume...




wrwatches.com





And a Silver Dial Variant








Proxima PX01 unicorn Diver Watch PVD black Men Mechanical Watches 200M Waterproof Luminous 2020 Sport Relojes


Specification of the productsModel No.: PX1680Dial:ProximaDial lume: Swiss C3/BGW9 Super LuminovaCase material :SS color or IPS blackCase diameter:40mm(excluding crown)Case thickness :14.7mm (excluding sapphire glass)Lug width :20mmBand : Rubber band or SS bandBezel: Swiss C3 Super LuminovaGla




www.proximawatches.com





















Also, new Bronze MM Brown Variant








236.67US $ 39% OFF|Proxima 42mm Men's Bronze Dive Watch Sapphire Glass NH35 Automatic Male Wristwatch 300M Water Resistance Mechanical AAA Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

For those asking about the specs for the San Martin 2nd Gen MM 
Specsheet:
Movement: Seiko NH-35
Steel: 316L Stainless
CaseDiameter: 44mm (Not including crown)
Thickness: 13.5mm (ncluding glass)
Strap width: 20mm
Glass: AR-coated sapphire glass
Hands: GS crafted
Lume: C3
Crown: Screwdown
Caseback: Screwdown Shark Caseback
Strap: Solid 316L Stainless Steel
Buckle: Milled
WR：300M
Weight: Approx 200G


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> For those asking about the specs for the San Martin 2nd Gen MM
> Specsheet:
> Movement: Seiko NH-35
> Steel: 316L Stainless
> ...


Is this for their mm300?
Seems pretty thin for that watch. 
You have a link? Thanks


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Have you seen this seagull? I like the minimalist Nomos-like style. Do you think it is an homage to any particular watch? US $220.55 45% OFF|Seagull Watches Mens 2021 Top Brand Luxury Diver Explorer Seiko Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch for 819.93.6098|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

javak810i said:


> Have you seen this seagull? I like the minimalist Nomos-like style. Do you think it is an homage to any particular watch? US $220.55 45% OFF|Seagull Watches Mens 2021 Top Brand Luxury Diver Explorer Seiko Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch for 819.93.6098|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> View attachment 15644679


I like em! Sea-Gull really are the best for Ali dress watches.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

I also get an Escapement Time. 
not your typical Flieger though.
This is their new Dress watch. just under 40mm diameter, but it wears smaller than that. REALLY impressive finishing, even under Macro. very happy with my first ET watch. I have the Flieger coming in the mail for review as well...if that impresses as much, it'll be hard to hold off buying one for my collection.

















74.07US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Seizenn 6105 mini review. I think these are on Aliexpress in the Merkur store. I got it on eBay for $79+20 shipping. 

Same as other similar 6105-8000 homage watches Says 40mm, closer to 41mm. Bracelet is really thin. 20mm lug width, 16mm buckle. The buckle is push button only to unlock, no safety clasp. About on par with some late '60s Seiko sporty watches I have. Fit and finish are good. In the box, was a print out from a timing machine. Compared to my timegrapher, it was correct. Someone must have spent a few minutes of quality time adjusting the movement because it is closer to 0 than any of the 12 or so NH3x/4R3x watches and movements I have. +3 seconds and 0/.1ms beat error. Bezel has a little backlash but real nice click. Just the right amount of friction. 

Not complaining one bit. For the price, it is outstanding. I pointed out the bracelet because it looks more substantial in the pictures.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I also get an Escapement Time.
> not your typical Flieger though.
> This is their new Dress watch. just under 40mm diameter, but it wears smaller than that. REALLY impressive finishing, even under Macro. very happy with my first ET watch. I have the Flieger coming in the mail for review as well...if that impresses as much, it'll be hard to hold off buying one for my collection.
> View attachment 15644920
> ...


That looks really nice. I had the older version previously. But might have to checkout this new one now. Nice strap too.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I also get an Escapement Time.
> not your typical Flieger though.
> This is their new Dress watch. just under 40mm diameter, but it wears smaller than that. REALLY impressive finishing, even under Macro. very happy with my first ET watch. I have the Flieger coming in the mail for review as well...if that impresses as much, it'll be hard to hold off buying one for my collection.


Aww man, that photo got me good... Just ordered one with a 5$ discount code... So $74 overall for me. Looking sharp but it's getting dangerous... 3 watches form AliX on the way ... No more watches for now


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

bklake said:


> Seizenn 6105 mini review. I think these are on Aliexpress in the Merkur store. I got it on eBay for $79+20 shipping.
> 
> Same as other similar 6105-8000 homage watches Says 40mm, closer to 41mm. Bracelet is really thin. 20mm lug width, 16mm buckle. The buckle is push button only to unlock, no safety clasp. About on par with some late '60s Seiko sporty watches I have. Fit and finish are good. In the box, was a print out from a timing machine. Compared to my timegrapher, it was correct. Someone must have spent a few minutes of quality time adjusting the movement because it is closer to 0 than any of the 12 or so NH3x/4R3x watches and movements I have. +3 seconds and 0/.1ms beat error. Bezel has a little backlash but real nice click. Just the right amount of friction.
> 
> Not complaining one bit. For the price, it is outstanding. I pointed out the bracelet because it looks more substantial in the pictures.


I bought one too, though for a higher price on merkurwatch.com. It's a 6105-8000 homage. I believe the eBay price is up to $99+20 shipping now. I love mine, and I think the watch is a total steal, even at current eBay price. The bracelet is bad, but I wear it on a strap anyway. Mine is very accurate too, so likely has been regulated too. Finally, I agree, the bezel action on this is terrific! Just the right amount of weight/tension, and very comfortable to grip too.

Question: how is your date wheel alignment? My only complaint is that my date wheel number isn't centered by itself (it sits high), so I manually center it every morning.

Anyway, I am very, very happy with my purchase, overall.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> That looks really nice. I had the older version previously. But might have to checkout this new one now. Nice strap too.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I'm glad I held off on the one you have. The smaller size and silver dial were the 2 things that held me off. This one is perfect IMO. At least on my chunkier wrists.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

aksel4don said:


> Aww man, that photo got me good... Just ordered one with a 5$ discount code... So $74 overall for me. Looking sharp but it's getting dangerous... 3 watches form AliX on the way ... No more watches for now


Haha, sorry 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> I also get an Escapement Time.
> not your typical Flieger though.
> This is their new Dress watch. just under 40mm diameter, but it wears smaller than that. REALLY impressive finishing, even under Macro. very happy with my first ET watch. I have the Flieger coming in the mail for review as well...if that impresses as much, it'll be hard to hold off buying one for my collection.
> View attachment 15644920
> ...


Holy smokes that's nice. I much prefer it over the older one. What's the strap? And only £60 with great specs, good QC/finishing and a somewhat original design. Perfect if you want an occasional dress watch.

Escapement Time is killing it. Actually my favourite Ali brand at the moment. Supposedly he's working on a dive watch so that'll be interesting.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Holy smokes that's nice. I much prefer it over the older one. What's the strap? And only £60 with great specs, good QC/finishing and a somewhat original design. Perfect if you want an occasional dress watch.
> 
> Escapement Time is killing it. Actually my favourite Ali brand at the moment. Supposedly he's working on a dive watch so that'll be interesting.


Yeah they really are. 
Here's all the ones I have so far. Although I have away the older version of this one on the channel.























103.21US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh38 Movement Pilot Watch With Type-b Or Type-a Black Dial And 42mm Case Waterproof 300m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




























74.13US $ |【escapement Time】quartz 6s21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





















73.46US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> To my surprise, and delight, AliExpress and Escapement Time reopened my dispute, and agreed they would send me another watch.
> 
> The seller sent it by fast courier, so it arrived in just a few days, and was covered with security stickers on the outside box to prevent tampering.
> 
> View attachment 15644377


That's a great outcome for a horrible situation. I'm glad they did the right thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

I'


ohhenry1 said:


> I bought one too, though for a higher price on merkurwatch.com. It's a 6105-8000 homage. I believe the eBay price is up to $99+20 shipping now. I love mine, and I think the watch is a total steal, even at current eBay price. The bracelet is bad, but I wear it on a strap anyway. Mine is very accurate too, so likely has been regulated.
> 
> Question: how is your date wheel alignment? My only complaint is that my date wheel number isn't centered by itself (it sits high), so I manually center it every morning.
> 
> Anyway, I am very happy with my purchase, overall.


I'll have to wait a few days for it to change the date on it's own to see if the numbers line up. As it sits, the date is lined up but when I change it, I can get it out of alignment more easily than other NH35 watches.

Now I have a San Martin, a Retangula, and a Seizann. Like them all. One is going to get modded in the near future. SM and Seizann have the same hand set which is a little fancier than Retangula's.

I got my money's worth on the shipping. The package was a little slow to get to Fedex but it raced through the system once they got it. 10 days total time. Not bad considering some of my stuff from the 11/11 sale is still in China.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Holy smokes that's nice. I much prefer it over the older one. What's the strap? And only £60 with great specs, good QC/finishing and a somewhat original design. Perfect if you want an occasional dress watch.
> 
> Escapement Time is killing it. Actually my favourite Ali brand at the moment. Supposedly he's working on a dive watch so that'll be interesting.


Strap is a vario vintage italian leather....I think it's just "tan" on the site. Perfect strap for this watch...perfect. its got lots of taper, it's thin, and super comfortable...half the price of the watch, but still worth it 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> I also get an Escapement Time.
> not your typical Flieger though.
> This is their new Dress watch. just under 40mm diameter, but it wears smaller than that. REALLY impressive finishing, even under Macro. very happy with my first ET watch. I have the Flieger coming in the mail for review as well...if that impresses as much, it'll be hard to hold off buying one for my collection.
> View attachment 15644920
> ...


I got one of these too. It came in the mail right as I was leaving for a week. I only had time to give it a quick look. It looks a lot like my King Seiko from the late '60s. The Seiko looks great looking at it face on. To me the profile of the KS is not pleasing at all, it looks disproportionately chunky. The ET looks great in profile. I can't really describe what is different but it is pleasing every way I look at it. Artistry, I think it is called. Grammar of Design taken to the next level and refined. It is a little bigger at 40mm, I agree it wears small.

I always wanted a watch with a VH31 movement. It is quartz and ticks 4 time per second. I have never liked 1 sec tick watches. They just grates on me but my 7548 gets a pass. The second hand moves enough that you don't think quartz but if you are a mechanical only person, it won't look right. The VH31 is supposed to be a battery eater so I will get to crack it open for a looksee soon enough.

The ET looks great and classy. Worth every penny.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Strap is a vario vintage italian leather....I think it's just "tan" on the site. Perfect strap for this watch...perfect. its got lots of taper, it's thin, and super comfortable...half the price of the watch, but still worth it
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Found it! Lovely. Might get one. I'm assuming they ship from Singapore? Import taxes might ruin the party a bit, making it just over £40.

Pictures on Vario's site vary from beige to brown. If you have time a few more pics (with the ET!) would be much appreciated


----------



## Ferguso (Jan 10, 2021)

bklake said:


> Seizenn 6105 mini review. I think these are on Aliexpress in the Merkur store. I got it on eBay for $79+20 shipping.
> 
> Same as other similar 6105-8000 homage watches Says 40mm, closer to 41mm. Bracelet is really thin. 20mm lug width, 16mm buckle. The buckle is push button only to unlock, no safety clasp. About on par with some late '60s Seiko sporty watches I have. Fit and finish are good. In the box, was a print out from a timing machine. Compared to my timegrapher, it was correct. Someone must have spent a few minutes of quality time adjusting the movement because it is closer to 0 than any of the 12 or so NH3x/4R3x watches and movements I have. +3 seconds and 0/.1ms beat error. Bezel has a little backlash but real nice click. Just the right amount of friction.
> 
> Not complaining one bit. For the price, it is outstanding. I pointed out the bracelet because it looks more substantial in the pictures.


Been eyeing thi one or a while, curious the beel is 60/90/120 cliks? Thanks


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Any advice on getting the bezel back on this San Martin? I dropped it and the bezel popped off. I can get the bezel back in position with a couple clicks to where it is sitting flush with the case, but the bezel comes right off with a gentle pull of a finger.

Note: the bezel is not seating properly even without installing the click spring.

Note #2: this is a new watch, arrived just before Christmas.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

aksel4don said:


> Aww man, that photo got me good... Just ordered one with a 5$ discount code... So $74 overall for me. Looking sharp but it's getting dangerous... 3 watches form AliX on the way ... No more watches for now


Is shop offering discount code? or it is aliexpress code? Im really interested in these ET watches...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

In addition to the Flieger that arrived yesterday, another of the 18 watches I bought in November finally arrived today. This time, the Corgeut Railmaster homage. I love the texture on the dial. Thanks to our very own No1VIPER, whose youtube reviews compelled me to buy both of these (and many more) watches.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Mimo320 said:


> Is shop offering discount code? or it is aliexpress code? Im really interested in these ET watches...


Aliexpress code, you have to look for something that works. For a second I had a chance to use $10 code, but I wasted that precious time and it was gone.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

very beautiful fliegger


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

hanshananigan said:


> Any advice on getting the bezel back on this San Martin? I dropped it and the bezel popped off. I can get the bezel back in position with a couple clicks to where it is sitting flush with the case, but the bezel comes right off with a gentle pull of a finger.
> 
> Note: the bezel is not seating properly even without installing the click spring.
> 
> Note #2: this is a new watch, arrived just before Christmas.


Looks like the same bezel assembly as the Invicta 8926 (retaining wire and click spring). If you run a search in the 8926 mod thread here or on google for how to remove/replace an 8926 bezel, you'll be able to find good instructions. Just be careful when removing the bezel insert (heat with a hair dryer to soften the adhesive backing) since those are easily bent.

Edited to add: This video looks decent:


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Ferguso said:


> Been eyeing thi one or a while, curious the beel is 60/90/120 cliks? Thanks


 I count 120 clicks.

Honeymoon is over. The bracelet broke this morning. One of the links blew apart when I was resizing it. I got the link back together but should have put a drop of glue on the knurled pin that went into the tiny link part. Tiny part gone, would have to split a spare link to get the part. Not worth my time or trouble. The spring bars were different sizes and cheap. You just don't get much for $79 these days. Just kidding but I am going to dig into this one more before it goes in the ocean.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> In addition to the Flieger that arrived yesterday, another of the 18 watches I bought in November finally arrived today. This time, the Corgeut Railmaster homage. I love the texture on the dial. Thanks to our very own No1VIPER, whose youtube reviews compelled me to buy both of these (and many more) watches.
> 
> View attachment 15645873
> View attachment 15645874


I'm glad my reviews helped you decide which watches to go for, and that you're happy with them too.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Has anyone bought the Cronos bronze turtle that uses the PT5000? I was debating whether to pick it up because $189 seems like a good deal for it.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

whitemb said:


> Looks like the same bezel assembly as the Invicta 8926 (retaining wire and click spring). If you run a search in the 8926 mod thread here or on google for how to remove/replace an 8926 bezel, you'll be able to find good instructions. Just be careful when removing the bezel insert (heat with a hair dryer to soften the adhesive backing) since those are easily bent.
> 
> Edited to add: This video looks decent:


Thank you for that information. I've seen other videos with what look like the same bezel in case, where the bezel could be reinstalled by just pressing it down on the case. Maybe taking off the bezel insert and accessing the hex retaining wire that way is the better method. I hate to mess with the ceramic bezel insert though.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Thank you for that information. I've seen other videos with what look like the same bezel in case, where the bezel could be reinstalled by just pressing it down on the case. Maybe taking off the bezel insert and accessing the hex retaining wire that way is the better method. I hate to mess with the ceramic bezel insert though.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Do you have a case press? That may help instead of pressing with your fingers (assuming that is what you did).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Eltrebor said:


> Has anyone bought the Cronos bronze turtle that uses the PT5000? I was debating whether to pick it up because $189 seems like a good deal for it.


I've been so tempted to. It's a hell of a deal IMO.

Only thing holding me back really (besides wanting a lot of other watches) is the hand size....it seems slight small compared to San Martins turtle. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Recently, the Czech customs office seized my San Martin Vintage Submariner, as a suspected fake. Fortunately, they did let me write an appeal, which was quite a lot of paperwork.

Today I was notified they have accepted that it is not a fake and they have now released the watch for transport to the post office. That's great news.

The not so great news is that they are charging me the equivalent of $45 for processing the appeal, $61 in customs tax, and $9 for forwarding it to the post office. The watch itself is great value, but less so with this $115 charge on top of the purchase price.

I should also add that getting free shipping (as with most AliEx orders) turned out to be a bad thing. The customs office wrote that free shipping counts as a gift, and is therefore taxed as one. They estimated the value of that "gift" as $50.

On the positive side, I will at least get the watch. Which is better than them crushing it or sending it back to China.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Recently, the Czech customs office seized my San Martin Vintage Submariner, as a suspected fake. Fortunately, the did let me write an appeal, which was quite a lot of paperwork.
> 
> Today I was notified they have accepted that it is not a fake and they have now released the watch for transport to the post office. That's great news.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's really unlucky.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> Do you have a case press? That may help instead of pressing with your fingers (assuming that is what you did).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't. I realize a case press will distribute equal pressure around the bezel. Why might that work better?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Recently, the Czech customs office seized my San Martin Vintage Submariner, as a suspected fake. Fortunately, they did let me write an appeal, which was quite a lot of paperwork.
> 
> Today I was notified they have accepted that it is not a fake and they have now released the watch for transport to the post office. That's great news.
> 
> ...


You, Sir, have A LOT of unfortunate stories with AliX purchases. It may be a sign... just saying. How often do others get so unlucky? And you're getting it like 100x more often. It's unbelievable!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

aksel4don said:


> You, Sir, have A LOT of unfortunate stories with AliX purchases. It may be a sign... just saying. How often do others get so unlucky? And you're getting it like 100x more often. It's unbelievable!


Hahaha. I can see how it might look like that, but I really only had two unlucky situations: the Escapement Time Flieger empty box, which due to "fate" (or rather another unlucky buyer having the same story) actually worked out well, so that I got a watch in the end. And then this seized "fake" watch I think was because San Martin unwisely put "Submariner" on the dial, but again this one got sorted out (albeit expensively).

Other than these two cases, it has been relatively problem free. I have bought about 40 watches this year (and almost half of them were bought during November when I got a bit carried away). Most of them arrived without any trouble. A small number got lost on the way, and I got refunds from the sellers. A small number had minor quality control issues, but you have to expect that from low cost chinese watches.

Overall, I think I had an "unlucky" month with these two watches, but other than that, I am sure my success/failure rate with AliEx watches is pretty much normal.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> . And then this seized "fake" watch I think was because San Martin unwisely put "Submariner" on the dial, but again this one got sorted out (albeit expensively).


Oh, okay LOL 

So on the good side they are using AUTOMATIC right now, and this one is on it's way to me. When did you order your SM since it's "Submariner" on dial?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I guess if you ordered 40 watches, having only 2 with delivery issues ain’t bad for Ali. 

What about QC on the 40? How many would you say passed?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

aksel4don said:


> Oh, okay LOL
> 
> So on the good side they are using AUTOMATIC right now, and this one is on it's way to me. When did you order your SM since it's "Submariner" on dial?


The very first batch had "Submariner" on them, but San Martin soon realised that was a mistake and so by November were selling them with "Automatic" instead. When I ordered mine in mid November, I assumed I was getting an "Automatic" one, but a few customers mentioned then had been sent an "Submariner" one instead. I contacted San Martin and they said "sorry, we ran out of Automatic and started sending out Submariner ones to some customers".

At the time, I didn't care about it, because I hadn't given any thought to it causing customs problems. If I had anticipated this, I would have been far more careful when ordering one to make sure I was getting one that said "Automatic".

On the other hand, I guess I can spin it positively that I will have one of the "rarer" and slightly "illegal" ones with "Submariner" on the dial.


----------



## BigEmpty (Oct 1, 2019)

Where do you get parts and mod specs for SM‽ thx

Sent from my SM-G986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I guess if you ordered 40 watches, having only 2 with delivery issues ain't bad for Ali.
> 
> What about QC on the 40? How many would you say passed?


A few more had delivery issues, in the sense that they took ages to arrive, or never arrived at all. But I would say maybe 35 made it with no real problems delivery wise.

In terms of QC issues: one had badly misaligned hands, and one had a crown stem pull out on the first use (the seller was great, and sent a replacement watch quickly), but aside from that I think the others had no, or very minor, QC issues.

One issue that keeps surprising me is that accuracy seems to have nothing to do with the price of the watch. I have one watch which was losing 80 seconds (now less than half that after demagnezing), but most are within a much narrower range. Some of my most expensive watches lose or gain 15 to 30 seconds a day, whereas some of my cheaper watches lose or gain just a couple of seconds a day. There seems to be no relationship between accuracy and price at all, just random luck of the draw when they put a random movement in there.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Guys, what time is it best to buy Aliexpress watches? Is it better to wait for a sale, or are the price difference not that big?


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

vanek said:


> Guys, what time is it best to buy Aliexpress watches? Is it better to wait for a sale, or are the price difference not that big?


I would say the 11/11 sale because they usually give out larger coupons. Most sales are rather lackluster like the one going on right now. You should definitely check the price history though if you are trying to get the best deal possible.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Eltrebor said:


> I would say the 11/11 sale because they usually give out larger coupons. Most sales are rather lackluster like the one going on right now. You should definitely check the price history though if you are trying to get the best deal possible.


It definitely depends on the watch in question....for instance the san martin subs are going for $190 now after discounts and coupons, where it was sub $170 during 11.11

However the 6105-8000 homage with MOP dial is under $160 now where it was closer to $180 I think during 11.11.

But I mostly agree. 11.11 seems to be the biggest sale for the majority of watches.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Asking Judy on Alibaba (Qiin store) is probably your best bet. If she gives you a vague answer it's probably a nope.


Follow up to this if anyone cares. 
Judy did give a vague answer on new dial colors for the SD1965. 
Basically, she said maybe after Chinese new year.

Has anyone tried to put the SD1965 on a bracelet? Straight endlink BOR or jubilee, or anything really. If so, please post a picture or shoot me a pm. I am a bracelet guy for divers.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

So Sea-Gull are now selling their movements on their Ali page. Interesting. I wonder if it are the 'in-house' movements with Sea-Gull engraving.

Not the cheapest prices in the world but I reckon buying these movements loose from random sellers can be a bit of a crapshoot (the whole non-Tianjin seagull movement production is as transparant as my pee).

But this will make servicing, or rather: replacing* a lot more convenient for westerners. 
*still probably not economically viable a lot of the time. But it's nice to have the option for tinkerers


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

Haven't checked this place ina while but was wondering if anyone has come across a smaller *quartz* version of that 38mm Steeldive 8102 Junghans knockoff. I'm hoping for 36mm or smaller, I really like the domed vintage look of that watch, just prefer keeping it a smaller size though as I have really skinny wrists.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

vanek said:


> Guys, what time is it best to buy Aliexpress watches? Is it better to wait for a sale, or are the price difference not that big?


In addition to the 11-11 sale, the Chinese New Year Sale is also usually a good one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

DomAndra said:


> Haven't checked this place ina while but was wondering if anyone has come across a smaller *quartz* version of that 38mm Steeldive 8102 Junghans knockoff. I'm hoping for 36mm or smaller, I really like the domed vintage look of that watch, just prefer keeping it a smaller size though as I have really skinny wrists.


Sorry, hasn't been made.

What's your wrist size? It wears quite small, I have one.


----------



## madmak (Mar 11, 2020)

Eltrebor said:


> Has anyone bought the Cronos bronze turtle that uses the PT5000? I was debating whether to pick it up because $189 seems like a good deal for it.


I have the Bronze captain willard with Pt5000 - it is amazing! During sale, you can get it for around $150.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Interesting thread in the CMW forum about Tevise selling watches with an alloy case and advertising as SS. The comment about this thread kind of raised my hackles too!
Stainless steel test - example on Tevise T801


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I've not purchased a watch on Ali for a while... Today I reopened the app and out of curiosity went to look for the newest models referenced....

I think the following screenshots say it all  Ali has become a pure counterfeit platform (again). That's sad. I will continue NOT buying on this platform, I certainly won't encourage their illegal activities!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> So Sea-Gull are now selling their movements on their Ali page. Interesting. I wonder if it are the 'in-house' movements with Sea-Gull engraving.
> 
> Not the cheapest prices in the world but I reckon buying these movements loose from random sellers can be a bit of a crapshoot (the whole non-Tianjin seagull movement production is as transparant as my pee).
> 
> ...


Firstly, you need to drink more mate 

Not bad prices on three of those movements and in line with the entry level Japanese autos. I can see what looks like a power reserve indicator on the last one, which would explain the price.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Interesting thread in the CMW forum about Tevise selling watches with an alloy case and advertising as SS. The comment about this thread kind of raised my hackles too!
> Stainless steel test - example on Tevise T801


I am not surprised.
But the Tevise was overall a really terrible watch, it would have made no difference if the case was SS. I was so glad when someone gave me 10€ for it at a yard sale.
As you posted in the other thread, Tevise is just cheap.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah they really are.
> Here's all the ones I have so far. Although I have away the older version of this one on the channel.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello ;=)
Imo the 1st one looks better, and the dial looks like something different, i like also the 2d and 3rd one.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

yes i see the same as mougino says :/ Aliexpress is becoming replica resale platform...


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

mougino said:


> I've not purchased a watch on Ali for a while... Today I reopened the app and out of curiosity went to look for the newest models referenced....
> 
> I think the following screenshots say it all  Ali has become a pure counterfeit platform (again). That's sad. I will continue NOT buying on this platform, I certainly won't encourage their illegal activities!


Yes. Also noticed this more & more recently.
When I check my wish list & scroll down below there's a ton of fakes.
I'm waiting on some nato straps arriving, I'll leave the appropriate feedback, and then I'm thinking of closing my account/deleting the app.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> yes i see the same as mougino says :/ Aliexpress is becoming replica resale platform...


Again.

I noticed a significant upward trend in counterfeits beginning summer 2020. I am not sure why AliExpress moved in this direction after making such a big effort to clean up the platform in the preceding years. It's disappointing. Be very careful when buying.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

What do you guys mean by counterfeits and fakes? We're not talking about homages like San Martins etc, right?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Caledonia said:


> Yes. Also noticed this more & more recently.
> When I check my wish list & scroll down below there's a ton of fakes.
> I'm waiting on some nato straps arriving, I'll leave the appropriate feedback, and then I'm thinking of closing my account/deleting the app.


Me too. I have a few straps on order which cost me more due to the newly added VAT. If they arrive without any more penalties, I'll consider continuing to use AliEx. Otherwise, I think I will part company with the platform for at least a while.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Be careful with this discussion about fakes on AliEx. It's against forum rules and a sure way of having the thread locked.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Not surprised the Tevise isn't SS. I bet there are many more popular sub-$50 Ali watches with fake SS. After that Benyar this seems to be the new thing to uncover ? 
.
.
I don't often get 'them' in my recommended. But I also don't often click on Rolex/Patek etc knockoffs/homages.

On the flip side: It seems the likes of San Martin and Steeldive and such are more popular than ever, getting lots of positive YouTube coverage. 
I try to stick to these more reputable brands when it comes to Ali.



aksel4don said:


> What do you guys mean by counterfeits and fakes? We're not talking about homages like San Martins etc, right?


No the discussing is not about San Martin et al


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

looks like some new San Martin DJ's have been posted.
that blue sunburst looks amazing!








325.5US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Men Dress Watch Jubilee Bracelet Retro Classic Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Cyclops Waterproof 100m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> looks like some new San Martin DJ's have been posted.
> that blue sunburst looks amazing!
> 
> 
> ...


San Martin sent me a link to these new DateJust homages a couple of days ago, and from the thumbnail they looked great, but then I saw the price. Basically, $300 to $400, which is really pushing the limits for an AliEx watch, at least for me.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin sent me a link to these new DateJust homages a couple of days ago, and from the thumbnail they looked great, but then I saw the price. Basically, $300 to $400, which is really pushing the limits for an AliEx watch, at least for me.


That is grey market "swiss" territory.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

Yep, Jomashop has few Swiss watches with eta movement at this price range. But they are in general vanilla in terms of appearance, usually simple 3 hands with printed dial, no bezel, no bracelet, etc..

considering a Sellita movement costs around 200 usd, case/dial/bracelet/man hours/delivery etc cost another 100 usd or so. Then the final price is quite reasonable. You have also take into account that AliExpress is more expensive than Taobao for the same watch. Say 50 usd or so.

A Swiss or German microbrand watch, with comparable specs cost around 1500 euro. For example, Tourby, Limes, Archimede. Even a Steinhart costs at least two times more. These watches could offer easier return or repair. This is an advantage. Other than that, I personally did not see western microbrand watches offer a better watch, even they are 2 to 6 times more expensive.

My own experience is that my 100 usd Parnis watch has a case, which is one level above my German stowa flieger in terms of quality and finish. The stowa costs around 900 euro when I bought it. It is a bit critical, but I can not stop wondering how much stowa paid a watch case which is likely made in China, 10 usd? Then they "hand finished" it to add value. Not nice.



nello said:


> That is grey market "swiss" territory.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin sent me a link to these new DateJust homages a couple of days ago, and from the thumbnail they looked great, but then I saw the price. Basically, $300 to $400, which is really pushing the limits for an AliEx watch, at least for me.


Definitely beyond my comfort zone for a watch...but it's hard to argue against the prices. SM consistnetly puts out a very quality product. you get a beautiful dial and handset, AR coated crystals, fantastic finishing on the case, and bracelet, and you get a swiss cloned movement (or Swiss.) I'd have a hard time buying one...but i can't argue against anyone that does buy one....they are fantastic watches whether they are made in chine, or directly in switzerland


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

They are good value. But in principle I wouldn't spend $300 on a Chinese homage/knockoff unless I _really_ wanted a good watch with that exact design and the alternative is spending thousands on a real one. I think this DJ is for those people.

$300 is a bit tight for many Swiss watches, but yeah you can get some on Joma or eBay. But mainly $300-500 and you have a sea of great Swiss, German and micro brand watches to pick from


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Here's the dive watch the Escapement Time guy said he was making









101.52US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh35 Movement Diver Water Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Bgw9 Fluoro Tape 200m Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It's an SKX homage, meh, not for me. Looks really well executed though.

I wonder why he removed his B-Uhr flieger though, that was a hugely popular watch. Maybe he's updating it.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

I’m curious if anyone else had had this experience. 

I ordered a number of watch parts and tools at 11.11 and Black Friday. 

At least two of my orders thus far have transited through third countries. I’m still waiting on two items. 

One went from China to Thailand to the UAE to the USA. 

Another went from China to Kazakhstan to the USA. 

I know this not from the tracking information (which is near meaningless in the form it’s published to us - if there’s a better way to decipher AliX tracking data, please share), but from the mailing label / customs declaration. Every time it transits through a country, a new label is placed over the old one with electronic stamps from that country’s postal service. This means it leaves China, gets processed by customs coming in and going out of each of these third party countries, sitting in a warehouse most of the time. 

I order from AliX a couple times a year and this is the first time I’ve noticed this. All my other packages have China Post on the label as far as I remember. 

I doubt it’s the cheaper to ship it this way, and it sure takes longer, but it is probably helping US based customers avoid the Tariffs. 

I think I’d pay an extra couple of dollars to know it’s at least shipping directly to its destination country. There are fewer places for stuff to get lost that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Here's the dive watch the Escapement Time guy said he was making
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That logo is totally out of place on this watch, unfortunately. I think it's pretty naff to begin with (too long and ornate, even with a non-descript font, even for a dress watch), but especially so on a robust dive watch.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> That logo is totally out of place on this watch, unfortunately. I think it's pretty naff to begin with (too long and ornate, even with a non-descript font, even for a dress watch), but especially so on a robust dive watch.


I agree. I think the logo is too elegant on a dive watch.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Tbh a skx was ever only as a modding base interesting (to me).

Another dial / handset and it would be a decent watch

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Poerger said:


> Tbh a skx was ever only as a modding base interesting (to me).


Me too. I speak as the owner 8 SKXs - all modified.

Since this ET version uses the same ugly bezel as Seiko, I'd have to replace that too, which is a drag. 
And thus, possibly the insert too. SIGH!! 
I wonder if all the aftermarket parts would fit?

But this SKX clone could be turned into something nice and unique , if modifiable.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree the logo looks weird on it. 

Idk about modding and all that. I'm sure SKX people will find a place for this watch.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Here's the dive watch the Escapement Time guy said he was making
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, it's not my cuppa either. I was never a huge fan of the SKX and didn't bother buying one. This hasn't changed my mind, especially with that logo on the dial too.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I wonder why he removed his B-Uhr flieger though, that was a hugely popular watch. Maybe he's updating it.


I think they went out of stock. Yesterday there were only few pcs left. It is happening quite often... After new stock coming it will be up again.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Here's the dive watch the Escapement Time guy said he was making
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sold out. It's a really popular watch. I have Type A on the way


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Escapment Time owner should have invested time making customer surveys.
These ali brands gravitate around the same designs: sub, skx, tuna, mm, flieger...and they are "wearing out".


----------



## Squirrel Murphy (Apr 26, 2018)

Looking for a dress watch. Has anyone picked up one of these?

US $157.25 15%OFF | 【Escapement Time】Automatic Restoring ancient ways Watch 38mm Case
US $157.25 15%OFF | 【Escapement Time】Automatic Restoring ancient ways Watch 38mm Case








US $162.8 12% OFF|【Escapement Time】Automatic Restoring ancient ways Watch 38mm Case|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

cuica said:


> Escapment Time owner should have invested time making customer surveys.
> These ali brands gravitate around the same designs: sub, skx, tuna, mm, flieger...and they are "wearing out".


Yes, it would be nice to see more original designs instead of the continuous rollout of homages. Apart from a 62MAS, I think I have homages of all the watches I want or am likely to buy going forward. Considering the excellent quality of Escapement Time and San Martin homages, they must be able to come up with something else to appeal to us. Or, maybe designing something new is beyond them or not worth the investment


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Arrived today after 3 week delivery. Very good 1st impression!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

leastonh said:


> Yes, it would be nice to see more original designs instead of the continuous rollout of homages. Apart from a 62MAS, I think I have homages of all the watches I want or am likely to buy going forward. Considering the excellent quality of Escapement Time and San Martin homages, they must be able to come up with something else to appeal to us. Or, maybe designing something new is beyond them or not worth the investment


I sketched a thin quartz watch and got 0 interest from the usual ali sellers, including Escapment Time.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Arrived today after 3 week delivery. Very good 1st impression!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've almost ordered one of these a few times, do I look forward to hearing what you think of it.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

cuica said:


> I sketched a thin quartz watch and got 0 interest from the usual ali sellers, including Escapment Time.


Won't happen it's just to costly for the dies to stamp the cases. They could not sell enough to cover the overhead, better to just buy tbe cases and do a custom dial ect.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't think so, how else can you explain this?












Tjcdas said:


> Won't happen it's just to costly for the dies to stamp the cases. They could not sell enough to cover the overhead, better to just buy tbe cases and do a custom dial ect.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

cuica said:


> I don't think so, how else can you explain this?


Beautiful. Looks like a seiko GS.

If only the Logo / font wasnt that hideous

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

cuica said:


> I sketched a thin quartz watch and got 0 interest from the usual ali sellers, including Escapment Time.


you sent a design to a bunch of Ali companies? You should share it here!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

So, my Cronos Water Ghost's clasp fell apart while I was taking it off my wrist. Have contacted the Lugyuo store to see if they will send me a new clasp, no answer yet.
In the meantime, put it on a Nato, and maybe prefer it that way???


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Poerger said:


> If only the Logo / font wasnt that hideous


Not for everyone. I do like this font. It's just different and goes nice with this watch. It's not JUST another homage of Seiko. Just like SM Vintage Diver - it's just different


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

cuica said:


> I sketched a thin quartz watch and got 0 interest from the usual ali sellers, including Escapment Time.


Either they'll pull a fast one and use your design anyway or the cash cow that is the homage market hasn't shown signs of slowing down yet and they are too busy making money on those. Not that I'm cynical, honest


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

aksel4don said:


> It's not JUST another homage of Seiko.


Actually....










To be fair it looks like a great hommage and it's off of the beaten path

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## ffriasmod (Jan 12, 2021)

New to Watchuseek, and this is my first post!

Well, I pulled the trigger on a San Martin Vintage GMT during the 11:11 AliExpress from a seller called "San Martin authorized store" and I love everything about its looks, but not so much the movement. Does anyone know if there are quirks that you just need to get used to with the Hangzhou GMT movement, or did I get a bum watch? Right out of the box, it was running super fast (it gained ten minutes in two hours!), so I went and got it regulated (and presumably demagnetized), which fixed it, mostly. I still notice a couple of things:

1) If the watch stops, hand-winding it doesn't really get it going but shaking it does
2) The watch tends to stop now and then even if it's on my hand for a couple minutes and after a quick hand wind.
3) The GMT hand will occasionally run slow.

This feels like a dumb question, but am I doing something wrong, or do I need to (_sigh_) send it back for repairs? This sucks because I'm already in love with the vintage aesthetic and the amazing lume it has.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

ffriasmod said:


> New to Watchuseek, and this is my first post!
> 
> Well, I pulled the trigger on a San Martin Vintage GMT during the 11:11 AliExpress from a seller called "San Martin authorized store" and I love everything about its looks, but not so much the movement. Does anyone know if there are quirks that you just need to get used to with the Hangzhou GMT movement, or did I get a bum watch? Right out of the box, it was running super fast (it gained ten minutes in two hours!), so I went and got it regulated (and presumably demagnetized), which fixed it, mostly. I still notice a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Welcome to WUS. I hope your stay here is enjoyable  There are no dumb questions and I'm sure most of us have asked worse over the years! 

Running so fast out of the box does suggest either a regulation problem or it was badly magnetised. However, I'm more surprised it's come back from a watchmaker and is not holding a charge and stopping, even intermittently.

I'd either go back to the watchmaker and ask them to do a proper job regulating the watch, or ask San Martin for a new watch. It's one of their more expensive models and I'd expect no issues like you're having with it.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

john_marston said:


> you sent a design to a bunch of Ali companies? You should share it here!





leastonh said:


> Either they'll pull a fast one and use your design anyway or the cash cow that is the homage market hasn't shown signs of slowing down yet and they are too busy making money on those. Not that I'm cynical, honest


It was a rough sketch with a good description, yet it was something different.
My guess is they will be riding the homages wave but I've started to see surplus tuna and 62mas cases.
It would be cool to have our own design though.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just posted a couple of items under Aliexpress straps thread.....

Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets)

Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets)

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Actually....
> 
> To be fair it looks like a great hommage and it's off of the beaten path
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


That's a fair point, but it's "only" a case really. Hands are not the same, also idexes. There's no date when comparing with that model. Going this way with the conversation we can say that most of "new" watches are really just a hommage to something else...

But okay, I see your point and I do respect that


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

cuica said:


> It was a rough sketch with a good description, yet it was something different.
> My guess is they will be riding the homages wave but I've started to see surplus tuna and 62mas cases.
> It would be cool to have our own design though.


The Turtle, Tuna, 62MAS, Speedy and Sub clones have been done to death on AliEx and I'm a bit sick of seeing them really. I crave a new and different trend.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

leastonh said:


> The Turtle, Tuna, 62MAS, Speedy and Sub clones have been done to death on AliEx and I'm a bit sick of seeing them really. I crave a new and different trend.


Sadly, there's less ppl craving for something new...  They need surveys!! IMO chinese brands does not understand Western watchmarket really so they're going for what's easy


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

ffriasmod said:


> New to Watchuseek, and this is my first post!
> 
> Well, I pulled the trigger on a San Martin Vintage GMT during the 11:11 AliExpress from a seller called "San Martin authorized store" and I love everything about its looks, but not so much the movement. Does anyone know if there are quirks that you just need to get used to with the Hangzhou GMT movement, or did I get a bum watch? Right out of the box, it was running super fast (it gained ten minutes in two hours!), so I went and got it regulated (and presumably demagnetized), which fixed it, mostly. I still notice a couple of things:
> 
> ...


Definitely not normal behaviour for the Hangzhou - it's an ETA 2836 clone with the day wheel complication replaced by the GMT hand so it should operate in exactly the same way without quirks. I've got 3 watches with a Hangzhou GMT inside and none of them exhibit that behaviour.


----------



## brianinCA (Jan 13, 2014)

I pulled the trigger on this today for some entertainment. I'll post pics and my thoughts when it arrives.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Merkur GMT Bundeswehr is finally out after a year-long delay.








MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch


MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch



www.merkurwatch.com












MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch


MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch



www.merkurwatch.com


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur GMT Bundeswehr is finally out after a year-long delay.


Photos of it on wrist from their instagram.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CJ4uwbbl5cl/

The domed crystal looks fantastic! Very impressed by Merkur's designs of late.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Why the date window? Killed the symmetry 
Otherwise, nice diver.

I have Merkur, purchased through their store and am very happy with watch and service. They shipped FedEx at no additional cost.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Why the date window? Killed the symmetry
> Otherwise, nice diver.
> 
> I have Merkur, purchased through their store and am very happy with watch and service. They shipped FedEx at no additional cost.
> ...


Yeah that's the only I don't like too.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> Why the date window? Killed the symmetry
> 
> 
> 
> ...





No1VIPER said:


> Yeah that's the only I don't like too.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


That is what I thought till I'd seen the IRL photos of it









The date window does pair surprisingly well with the Domed Sapphire Crystal.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> That is what I thought till I'd seen the IRL photos of it
> View attachment 15651352
> 
> 
> The date window does pair surprisingly well with the Domed Sapphire Crystal.


Very beautiful watch. congrats


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> Arrived today after 3 week delivery. Very good 1st impression!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the black case model or more of a grey. I'd like to buy a case of those hands honestly.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest review on the Channel of the NEW Escapement Time Dress Watch


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I've not purchased a watch on Ali for a while... Today I reopened the app and out of curiosity went to look for the newest models referenced....
> 
> I think the following screenshots say it all  Ali has become a pure counterfeit platform (again). That's sad. I will continue NOT buying on this platform, I certainly won't encourage their illegal activities!


I haven't really noticed much in the way of counterfeits on AliExpress to be honest, so was a bit unsure about your post. Until today, when coincidentally a watch strap I ordered a few weeks ago arrived, and to my dismay it has the name and logo of a famous and expensive watch maker on both the strap and the buckle.

The photos and product description showed both strap and buckle to be plain, so I am not sure why they think people will be happy to receive counterfeits by surprise. Maybe you are right that the number of counterfeits on AliEx is increasing, and before placing orders I will start contacting sellers to make sure they are not going to "surprise" me in this way.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Draconian Collector said:


> Is this the black case model or more of a grey. I'd like to buy a case of those hands honestly.


The case is black PVD, some parts brushed, others polished. I am very happy with the watch. I checked the lume last night. While it is initially very bright, it doesn't last very long, although I have worse lume on Corgeut & Pagani's.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Latest review on the Channel of the NEW Escapement Time Dress Watch


Thanks, great review.
Definitely doesn't look like a 40mm on your wrist. Interesting how the case top-bottom is more like 36 but side to side is 40.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Thanks, great review.
> Definitely doesn't look like a 40mm on your wrist. Interesting how the case top-bottom is more like 36 but side to side is 40.


Thank you!
The case is really interesting for sure. Keeping the dial smaller definitely helps keep it wearing smaller than the dimensions suggest.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> Latest review on the Channel of the NEW Escapement Time Dress Watch


Nice review.
I never knew there was such a quartz movement. 
4 ticks per second, eh? Huh!

Never seen one before. Is it new on the market? I welcome it.
This movement removes THE single objection I have (as many people seem to also) about the center mounted quartz movement.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice review.
> I never knew there was such a quartz movement.
> 4 ticks per second, eh? Huh!
> 
> ...


I'm not sure how new it is. I've seen only a few watches use the movement, and all are newer releases from the last few years I would say.

EDIT: Saw 1 date....2016....so I believe it's ~5 years on the market.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

I've known of the VH31 movement for 5 years or there abouts. I've been on the lookout for a watch with it but there was only one available and I didn't like it. 

The second hand doesn't move smoothly like an automatic. It moves enough that I don't stare at it wondering if it has stopped like I do with a 1 tick/sec quartz. 

I just got my ET watch and will likely sell my other dress watch in favor of the ET watch. It is just downright awesome. Ticks every box for me. But, I really have low expectations and requirements for a dress watch, I wear them about 2 times a year. Last time I had a dress watch on was during a heavy rain. A gutter on my house backed up and water was flowing into the garage, had to act fast. There I was, digging leaves out with water pouring over my nice watch. Good thing I had just serviced it and put new gaskets in.


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

Here is one with a VH31 movement 38mm watch i have. Really enjoy this watch









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Dav25 said:


> Here is one with a VH31 movement 38mm watch i have. Really enjoy this watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A man asks for the link


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> ....
> 4 ticks per second, eh? Huh!
> 
> Never seen one before. Is it new on the market? I welcome it.
> This movement removes THE single objection I have (as many people seem to also) about the center mounted quartz movement.


Then there is Bulova Precisionist 262 kHz quartz movement at 16 tics per second!










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

bearwithwatch said:


> A man asks for the link


This is where i got mine.









Pilot (Quartz)


The Pilot is a variant of Alexander James’ first foray into the watch building world. While not an automatic, it utilizes Seiko’s VH31 Quartz movement, which sweeps 4 times per second v…




alexjameswatches.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> That is what I thought till I'd seen the IRL photos of it
> View attachment 15651352
> 
> 
> The date window does pair surprisingly well with the Domed Sapphire Crystal.


Nice, I like it a lot. Problem for me is if it's really 15mm thick. Can you confirm the thickness?


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Dav25 said:


> This is where i got mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was excited too, when I first saw these on eBay. But c1 lume made it a no go for me. Anybody aware of a source for similar styled dials for modding, ie big numbered 3,6,9,12 with c3 lume?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Then there is Bulova Precisionist 262 kHz quartz movement at 16 tics per second!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If only they made these around 40mm...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I don't understand why this movement is not more commonly available on all watches -- unless it's proprietary to Bulova, in which case, Bulova must be destroyed.



MAD777 said:


> Then there is Bulova Precisionist 262 kHz quartz movement at 16 tics per second!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> That is what I thought till I'd seen the IRL photos of it
> View attachment 15651352
> 
> 
> The date window does pair surprisingly well with the Domed Sapphire Crystal.


Does it have a real GMT movement? If so what calibre is the movement?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice review.
> I never knew there was such a quartz movement.
> 4 ticks per second, eh? Huh!
> 
> ...


Probably a Seiko VH31 movement. I'm surprised they're not more common, but you can find them in some microbrands. Wolbrook/Douglas Skindiver or Alexander James Pilot come to mind.

Nicolas


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I ordered this at the very beginning of November, about a week before the 11/11 sale, and tracking didn't work. I assumed it was lost or never even sent. Then, out of the blue, it arrived yesterday afternoon. A total of 73 days from ordering to delivery. But it was a worth the wait.

This is the Phylida NTTD limited edition with the rose gold bezel. I was customer number 1 out of 10. So, I am glad it came. Phylida has since released a second batch, so there are now a total of 20 out there.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

bearwithwatch said:


> A man asks for the link


Valar Morghulis.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Dav25 said:


> This is where i got mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


like it a lot!
thickness and LtoL please. thank you


----------



## AGALBRAITH (Jul 21, 2020)

This is just in... a "MERKUR vintage Diver Watch Sapphire Rally Bezel Glass C3 Super luminous Shark master Japan movement 200M WR Military Sport"

these are shown with a red or yellow rally style sapphire domed bezel.It looks like there are 3 versions... red, yellow and yellow fully lumed bezel insert (for ~$20 more). The latter is the version I got. All in all? Very happy with the purchase. Watch has a VERY solid feel. Crown screw in/out and time/date setting operations are buttery smooth. The finish is flawless and the materials have a quality look to them. I'll have a video review up in a little bit.









272.46US $ 24% OFF|Merkur Mens Dive Watches Men Automatic Watch Sport Mechanical Wristwatch C3 Luminous 200m Waterproof Sapphire Bezel Nh36 Luxury - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

crAss said:


> If only they made these around 40mm...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk





Chronopolis said:


> I don't understand why this movement is not more commonly available on all watches -- unless it's proprietary to Bulova, in which case, Bulova must be destroyed.


I totally agree that this is an amazing piece of technology and accurate to 10 seconds per year!!! And, it's not super expensive to make, judging from Bulova's pricing for watches with this movement. But yes, it is proprietary to Bulova, which is owned by Citizen, but Citizen has stated that the movement will be used only in Bulova. I would buy them all if we could just get Bulova's watch designers to make attractive and useful watches of reasonable size.......... 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MAD777 said:


> But yes, it is proprietary to Bulova, which is owned by Citizen, but Citizen has stated that the movement will be used only in Bulova.


How totally idiotic of Citizen !! 
I would threaten them, if I could, to nuke them from orbit.
They would sell so many more watches if they would put the dang movmt in more of their watches with better designs.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't understand why this movement is not more commonly available on all watches -- unless it's proprietary to Bulova, in which case, Bulova must be destroyed.


IT IS proprietary to Bulova and please don't destroy them, I'm quite fond of some of their watches 🤣









Back to Aliexpress now....


----------



## Dav25 (Jan 18, 2016)

frogles said:


> like it a lot!
> thickness and LtoL please. thank you


38mm case, 11.1 thick, 45 LtoL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ipse said:


> IT IS proprietary to Bulova and please don't destroy them, I'm quite fond of some of their watches 🤣
> View attachment 15653655
> 
> 
> Back to Aliexpress now....


I have an Accutron from 1973 and would love a Spaceview like this. Amazing watches. That reminds me, I need to buy a new battery for mine


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't understand why this movement is not more commonly available on all watches -- unless it's proprietary to Bulova, in which case, Bulova must be destroyed.


Yes, this is I don't really get it. Bulova doesn't seem interested to release more watches with precionist and this 262 Khz movement. If this is the case then just sell this IP to other vendor who'd be more than happy to release watches powered with these movements.
There is a curv lineup with 262 Khz movement. Judging from lack of photos from watch enthusiast crowd, I doubt it sold as predicted.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> How totally idiotic of Citizen !!
> I would threaten them, if I could, to nuke them from orbit.
> They would sell so many more watches if they would put the dang movmt in more of their watches with better designs.


Here's a plan: recover the lost hard drive from the Newport City Wales garbage dump ($270M in Bitcoin), travel to Japan and do a hostile, if necessary, takeover of Citizen. Name yourself CEO & chief designer. Problem solved!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

1Wolf1 said:


> Here's a plan: recover the lost hard drive from the Newport City Wales garbage dump ($270M in Bitcoin), travel to Japan and do a hostile, if necessary, takeover of Citizen. Name yourself CEO & chief designer. Problem solved!


I see you're a man of peace. 
I'd nuke them from orbit anyway. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> I ordered this at the very beginning of November, about a week before the 11/11 sale, and tracking didn't work. I assumed it was lost or never even sent. Then, out of the blue, it arrived yesterday afternoon. A total of 73 days from ordering to delivery. But it was a worth the wait.
> 
> This is the Phylida NTTD limited edition with the rose gold bezel. I was customer number 1 out of 10. So, I am glad it came. Phylida has since released a second batch, so there are now a total of 20 out there.
> 
> View attachment 15653003


73 days??? darn it...

The rose gold one only seems to come with the branded dial right?
I ordered one after the new year
but also ordered the regular non-rose sterile one, so I could mix & match parts
plus one other "non-Phylida" NTTD job that... Lord only knows what that will be like.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

redhed18 said:


> 73 days??? darn it...
> 
> The rose gold one only seems to come with the branded dial right?
> I ordered one after the new year
> ...


Yes, unfortunately, the rose gold one isn't available in sterile dial, and is only available with the miyota movement, and only on a nato strap.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

leastonh said:


> Firstly, you need to drink more mate
> 
> Not bad prices on three of those movements and in line with the entry level Japanese autos. I can see what looks like a power reserve indicator on the last one, which would explain the price.


+1 We're supposed to drink 1 glass of water each hour, outside of meals ; if untreated it will worsen ;=)
Same stuff for watches.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi guys,

I recently ordered this Kermit Pagani 








94.99US $ 81% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Men's Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Stainless Steel Divers Watch Sapphire Glass Men Watches reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




and I'm thinking of buying a bezel insert for it to mix things up later maybe. Anyone has any experience with modding these Paganis? Is it easy to swap the bezel insert, and what are some bezel inserts on Ali that fit it?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> So, my Cronos Water Ghost's clasp fell apart while I was taking it off my wrist. Have contacted the Lugyuo store to see if they will send me a new clasp, no answer yet.
> In the meantime, put it on a Nato, and maybe prefer it that way???
> View attachment 15650556


THis for you never shall take it Off ;=)
Also got this from a "good" known brand


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur GMT Bundeswehr is finally out after a year-long delay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks promising. This would be interesting to see if users do agree, or even if watchmakers have tried to check the accuracy of this model.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> They shipped FedEx at no additional cost.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Can't be, someone need to pay the price of shipping, i doubt they do.
(strictly speaking it is not an additional cost, but imo it is paid by the client as it is included in the product price)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> Can't be, someone need to pay the price of shipping, i doubt they do.
> (strictly speaking it is not an additional cost, but imo it is paid by the client as it is included in the product price)


"Free shipping" can prove very expensive. Obviously, it is included in the price of the watch. But my country's customs office now counts "free shipping" as a taxable gift (as I discovered at my own expense recently). So, I would now prefer companies offered "paid shipping" as an option when selecting the product (and reduced the price of the watch accordingly).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

One of my 11/11 purchases was the Parnis Root Beer GMT which arrived last week.

It has a couple of very minor QC issues, such as the 6 o'clock index being crooked, and the cyclops being so reflective it is hard to read the date. Overall, I can't complain, and I do love the colours.

However, this is my first Parnis, and the position of the hour hand just caused me to do a double take. It made me realise why some people find the brand name a little embarassing.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt

So far, I've only purchased three watches from AliX -- San Martin Turtle, CIGA Z Series and this Steeldive 62MAS...All of which I got in the midst of lockdown mid year of 2020.

Of the three, the piece I've worn the most is this Steeldive. Very good size for my wrist, amazing lume and definitely has wrist presence. Is there any other watch brand worth checking out in Alix these days?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I recently ordered this Kermit Pagani
> 
> ...


My experience is that the inserts come off easily. Soak in acetone for 30 minutes and it comes off easily. I haven't been able to find the right size insert though. I read on a post somewhere that the skx inserts fit but they don't.

I really want to change this to a traditional diver bezel.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

manchette said:


> THis for you never shall take it Off ;=)
> Also got this from a "good" known brand


To be fair, they replied and without question told me they would ship me a new clasp on Monday.
I am happy with the customer service of LGY watch store.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> One of my 11/11 purchases was the Parnis Root Beer GMT which arrived last week.
> 
> It has a couple of very minor QC issues, such as the 6 o'clock index being crooked, and the cyclops being so reflective it is hard to read the date. Overall, I can't complain, and I do love the colours.
> 
> However, this is my first Parnis, and the position of the hour hand just caused me to do a double take. It made me realise why some people find the brand name a little embarassing.


That's a shame, mine lines up fine (the Batman version), just runs a little fast.
Parnis question, on these GMT's, what is the real power reserve? I am going to measure mine, I put it in the watch box a couple of days ago and it is still running strong, seems longer than I expected.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> 
> So far, I've only purchased three watches from AliX -- San Martin Turtle, CIGA Z Series and this Steeldive 62MAS...All of which I got in the midst of lockdown mid year of 2020.
> 
> Of the three, the piece I've worn the most is this Steeldive. Very good size for my wrist, amazing lume and definitely has wrist presence. Is there any other watch brand worth checking out in Alix these days?


Only if you don't mind spending the money! 
This is a special watch I think, albeit the bracelet is a pain to re-size:


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

FJR1971 said:


> My experience is that the inserts come off easily. Soak in acetone for 30 minutes and it comes off easily. I haven't been able to find the right size insert though. I read on a post somewhere that the skx inserts fit but they don't.
> 
> I really want to change this to a traditional diver bezel.
> View attachment 15655091


I would not do that! Acetone is terrible for the crystal gasket.

Maybe my memory is failing from chemistry, but I seem to remember that acetone is not a good idea if you want to keep most "plastics" in good condition. 
Someone correct me if I am wrong.

***Edit. I looked it up. Acetone is ok if the gasket is nylon. 
Not if it is hytrel.

Last one I bought was hytrel.

Better check brother.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Corgeut field chronograph ~55$ review https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AKGdQj


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

nello said:


> I would not do that! Acetone is terrible for the crystal gasket.
> 
> Maybe my memory is failing from chemistry, but I seem to remember that acetone is not a good idea if you want to keep most "plastics" in good condition.
> Someone correct me if I am wrong.
> ...


thanks for that info. I'd like to say I put it in such a thin layer of acetone that the gasket wouldn't be effected but that could be wishful thinking. 
I wouldn't have even gone that route but I hear the bezels are impossible to remove.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> "Free shipping" can prove very expensive. Obviously, it is included in the price of the watch. But my country's customs office now counts "free shipping" as a taxable gift (as I discovered at my own expense recently). So, I would now prefer companies offered "paid shipping" as an option when selecting the product (and reduced the price of the watch accordingly).


That sucks! I wonder if they charge tax on their estimate of the shipping cost or the total value of the items in the parcel too...


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Gedmis said:


> Corgeut field chronograph ~55$ review https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AKGdQj
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review Gedmis. It's quite a nice looking watch and I guess it isn't surprising there are some issues at this price. I'm not sure how useful a chrono is without a lap time feature though.

I once bought a Tag Heuer which had this problem with the chrono second hand. It was just about in the right position at 12 when reset, but if I tilted the watch it was clearly loose and moved like yours does. Not what you want to see on a watch costing almost £1200. I returned it for a full refund after owning it for less than 3hrs


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

leastonh said:


> That sucks! I wonder if they charge tax on their estimate of the shipping cost or the total value of the items in the parcel too...


They charged me tax on the full price of the watch (before coupons, which they view as a taxable gift), and on "free shipping" (also a "taxable gift"), and even on the two cheap screwdrivers and springbars that were included (which they valued, fortunately, at only $8). Curiously, they didn't charge tax on the extra strap (a cheap nato strap) that San Martin had included in the box.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

leastonh said:


> Thanks for the review Gedmis. It's quite a nice looking watch and I guess it isn't surprising there are some issues at this price. I'm not sure how useful a chrono is without a lap time feature though.
> 
> I once bought a Tag Heuer which had this problem with the chrono second hand. It was just about in the right position at 12 when reset, but if I tilted the watch it was clearly loose and moved like yours does. Not what you want to see on a watch costing almost £1200. I returned it for a full refund after owning it for less than 3hrs


Well, Pagani Design usually does great for this price point, not talking about 20$ Skmei chronographs like 9206 (



).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> That's a shame, mine lines up fine (the Batman version), just runs a little fast.
> Parnis question, on these GMT's, what is the real power reserve? I am going to measure mine, I put it in the watch box a couple of days ago and it is still running strong, seems longer than I expected.


I am not complaining about the QC issues. They are minor. I just hadn't realised in advance that the name Parnis on watch looks a little rude when the hour hand is close to 12. In fact, now I have seen it, I don't think I can "unsee" it  Childish, I guess 

In terms of the movement, at least in mine it is a Mingzhu DG 3804 which has a 40 hour power reserve.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Is there anybody here from Australia?

Several AliExpress sellers have now started offering delivery from local warehouses, to speed up delivery and to simplify import bureaucracy and tax. Recently, I have been considering buying a timegrapher, and noticed this one that ships from many places, including the US, various EU countries, and Australia.

But the price for people in Australia seems incredibly low. What's going on? I show the prices here in Australian dollars for comparison of the Australian price (they won't deliver to the EU, not surprisingly) and the shipped-from-Italy price, which is almost 2.5 times the price.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> Only if you don't mind spending the money!
> This is a special watch I think, albeit the bracelet is a pain to re-size:


Thanks for this, kinda interesting and a good one from San Martin again. But yeah, 240 bucks, throw in 30 bucks more and that's a Zelos SF territory already


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> They charged me tax on the full price of the watch (before coupons, which they view as a taxable gift), and on "free shipping" (also a "taxable gift"), and even on the two cheap screwdrivers and springbars that were included (which they valued, fortunately, at only $8). Curiously, they didn't charge tax on the extra strap (a cheap nato strap) that San Martin had included in the box.


Wow, they really went to town on the tax, didn't they?! I seems like they are penalising the buyer for trying to save a little money, the same as the UK.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

FJR1971 said:


> thanks for that info. I'd like to say I put it in such a thin layer of acetone that the gasket wouldn't be effected but that could be wishful thinking.
> I wouldn't have even gone that route but I hear the bezels are impossible to remove.


I succeeded several times by warming up the bezel insert either with a hairdryer or hot water, then prying off the insert by gently inserting the pointed end of sharp thin blade (I use my Victorinox pointy little blade) between the crystal and the insert. 
If warmed properly the adhesive will be soft enough that should be easy to pry it off. 
The crystal won't sustain any damage by supporting the blade at an angle if it's sapphire we're talking about. 
And no chemicals involved.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Is there anybody here from Australia?
> 
> Several AliExpress sellers have now started offering delivery from local warehouses, to speed up delivery and to simplify import bureaucracy and tax. Recently, I have been considering buying a timegrapher, and noticed this one that ships from many places, including the US, various EU countries, and Australia.
> 
> ...


That first price you quoted is a _lot_ less than they usually go for. I think the 1000 model usually sells for the second price or thereabouts.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> They charged me tax on the full price of the watch (before coupons, which they view as a taxable gift), and on "free shipping" (also a "taxable gift"), and even on the two cheap screwdrivers and springbars that were included (which they valued, fortunately, at only $8). Curiously, they didn't charge tax on the extra strap (a cheap nato strap) that San Martin had included in the box.


That's what the EU legislation actually says. At least in Greece you can submit paypal invoice or credit card statement and they charge on that value. The first time a watch was stopped I made a mistake and included a screenshot from Ali and they charged the fees on the value before discount and coupons!!! Fortunately it was not one saying initial price 300 euros final 50...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> That's what the EU legislation actually says. At least in Greece you can submit paypal invoice or credit card statement and they charge on that value. The first time a watch was stopped I made a mistake and included a screenshot from Ali and they charged the fees on the value before discount and coupons!!! Fortunately it was not one saying initial price 300 euros final 50...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Here in the Czech republic, they required me to show the transaction on a bank statement to prove how much I actually paid, as well as the "full price" on the AliExpress order page, along with details of any discounts and shipping costs. I had expected to pay based on the amount paid, and that is fair enough, but charging all these extra items as "taxable gifts" was annoying. And there was no process of appeal. I could either accept the decision, or have the watch destroyed or returned to seller.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Here in the Czech republic, they required me to show the transaction on a bank statement to prove how much I actually paid, as well as the "full price" on the AliExpress order page, along with details of any discounts and shipping costs. I had expected to pay based on the amount paid, and that is fair enough, but charging all these extra items as "taxable gifts" was annoying. And there was no process of appeal. I could either accept the decision, or have the watch destroyed or returned to seller.


Damn I once had a package that was stopped. I contacted the seller he made a fake invoice which I showed to my post carrier and they were like: Okay all good son.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Thanks for this, kinda interesting and a good one from San Martin again. But yeah, 240 bucks, throw in 30 bucks more and that's a Zelos SF territory already


1st you can easily get it for $190-200 and 2nd please show me where can I get that Zelos so cheap - for ~$250 in stock so I'll get it right away


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest video is up on my YouTube channel





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Is there anybody here from Australia?
> 
> Several AliExpress sellers have now started offering delivery from local warehouses, to speed up delivery and to simplify import bureaucracy and tax. Recently, I have been considering buying a timegrapher, and noticed this one that ships from many places, including the US, various EU countries, and Australia.
> 
> But the price for people in Australia seems incredibly low. What's going on? I show the prices here in Australian dollars for comparison of the Australian price (they won't deliver to the EU, not surprisingly) and the shipped-from-Italy price, which is almost 2.5 times the price.


I think I found the reason why it's so cheap. All the others I could find were a more reasonable price.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Well, that's a steal 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Waldo67 said:


> I think I found the reason why it's so cheap. All the others I could find were a more reasonable price.
> View attachment 15656290


Bargain!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Can anyone here recommend a good VIBRATION ALARM watch on AliExpress?

I'm looking for something that will wake me up in the morning without disturbing the wife.

My initial search pulls up a bunch of smart bands, so I might just go that route (Xiaomi Mi Band 5) unless anyone has some alternative suggestions.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can anyone here recommend a good VIBRATION ALARM watch on AliExpress?
> 
> I'm looking for something that will wake me up in the morning without disturbing the wife.
> 
> My initial search pulls up a bunch of smart bands, so I might just go that route (Xiaomi Mi Band 5) unless anyone has some alternative suggestions.


The Mi Band 5 is probably a good option. I actually have the Mi Band 4 myself.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

aksel4don said:


> 1st you can easily get it for $190-200 and 2nd please show me where can I get that Zelos so cheap - for ~$250 in stock so I'll get it right away


Based on the other forum, Elshan will be dropping the latest SF40 very soon (same specs as the last iteration but with new colorways). Probably, before end of month? Anyway, expected prices is 269 USD so keep an eye on their email notif (if you've subscribed to their newsletter).

Anyway, so we won't be OT, probably I'll wait for the next sale of AliX. By then, the price might drop even more due to coupons and in store discounts


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can anyone here recommend a good VIBRATION ALARM watch on AliExpress?
> 
> I'm looking for something that will wake me up in the morning without disturbing the wife.
> 
> My initial search pulls up a bunch of smart bands, so I might just go that route (Xiaomi Mi Band 5) unless anyone has some alternative suggestions.


I wanted something with a vibration alarm too and went for the cheapest smart watch I could find:
US $10.99 58% OFF|ZAPET New Smart Watch Men Women Heart Rate Monitor Blood Pressure Fitness Tracker Smartwatch Sport Watch for ios android +BOX|Smart Watches| - AliExpress

It has a mobile app you can use with Bluetooth to set up to three alarms on the watch. I wasn't expecting much, but the vibration does wake me immediately. If all you're after is a vibrating alarm, this is a really cheap solution.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The customs office finally released my seized "submariner", and after paying their hefty fee, I just spent an hour resizing the fiddly bracelet, and now it is on my wrist. What a lovely watch, so glad I bought it. But I would advise people to get the version that says "Automatic" rather than "Submariner" to save lots of time and money


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> The customs office finally released my seized "submariner", and after paying their hefty fee, I just spent an hour resizing the fiddly bracelet, and now it is on my wrist. What a lovely watch, so glad I bought it. But I would advise people to get the version that says "Automatic" rather than "Submariner" to save lots of time and money
> 
> View attachment 15656961


I'm actually waiting on one these. Luckily I went with the one with 'automatic' on the dial. So hopefully I'll avoid any issues 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm actually waiting on one these. Luckily I went with the one with 'automatic' on the dial. So hopefully I'll avoid any issues
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I thought I was buying one with "automatic" on the dial too. At least, the San Martin store on AliEx showed them with "Automatic". Only when another buyer posted that his said "Submariner" did San Martin said they had done the "switcheroo" to old stock, having sold out of the new stock. Then I messaged them and they said "yes, you too". It didn't bother me at the time. Little did I know ...


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> The customs office finally released my seized "submariner", and after paying their hefty fee, I just spent an hour resizing the fiddly bracelet, and now it is on my wrist. What a lovely watch, so glad I bought it. But I would advise people to get the version that says "Automatic" rather than "Submariner" to save lots of time and money


I am waiting for real photos of their BB58 homage and then I will decide to go fo them or choose "submariner"


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

After just a few hours on wrist, my San Martin vintage "submariner" fell off onto the floor. Luckily, it hit a tiled floor rather than anything harder, and appears to be undamaged. The problem is that the top most link that attaches to the end link had come undone. The bracelet has an usual system, where links are held in place by tiny screws, maybe 1.5 mm long, unlike most screw-in links.

Since I had never touched that top most link, I guess the tiny screw hadn't been tightened sufficiently at the factory. The screw was missing (presumably fell out somewhere due to being too loose). Fortunately, I had removed two lower links when resizing the bracelet, and was able to use the tiny screw from one of those.

Note also that there is a slight taper to the bracelet, so if you lose one of the bars the tiny screws screw into, then you are screwed, since those smaller or larger links will be the wrong length.

I would advise, then, that if you own this watch you check the screws are tight enough.



Springy Watch said:


> The customs office finally released my seized "submariner", and after paying their hefty fee, I just spent an hour resizing the fiddly bracelet, and now it is on my wrist. What a lovely watch, so glad I bought it. But I would advise people to get the version that says "Automatic" rather than "Submariner" to save lots of time and money
> 
> View attachment 15656961


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> After just a few hours on wrist, my San Martin vintage "submariner" fell off onto the floor. Luckily, it hit a tiled floor rather than anything harder, and appears to be undamaged. The problem is that the top most link that attaches to the end link had come undone. The bracelet has an usual system, where links are held in place by tiny screws, maybe 1.5 mm long, unlike most screw-in links.
> 
> Since I had never touched that top most link, I guess the tiny screw hadn't been tightened sufficiently at the factory. The screw was missing (presumably fell out somewhere due to being too loose). Fortunately, I had removed two lower links when resizing the bracelet, and was able to use the tiny screw from one of those.
> 
> ...


Damn your not a lucky man, screwed by screws. 

I hope all will be alright in the end. But I know how you feel I dropped my chronograph on a stone tile floor 2 months ago and the glass was shattered never replaced it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Damn your not a lucky man, screwed by screws.
> 
> I hope all will be alright in the end. But I know how you feel I dropped my chronograph on a stone tile floor 2 months ago and the glass was shattered never replaced it.


I don't feel unlucky. Quite the opposite: I feel lucky that I had a spare link with a screw I could use, and I also feel lucky that my watch survived the fall unharmed (sorry to hear about yours shattering).

I do think the bracelet design on this particular watch isn't very sensible. The screws are so tiny (see photo) that it clearly doesn't take much for them to come loose. And if they bounce away across the floor you will have a hard time finding them.

Having said that, San Martin do have good customer service, so I am sure they would be willing to send spares to somebody who has a screw loose


----------



## stolzman (Jan 18, 2021)

Have anyone of you bought the Steeldive 8102 Max Bill homage in black? I have a white version and I want to see a real photo of the black version, different angles and lighting conditions. I have seen some pics in comments on AliExpress and Alibaba, but some of these black dials look black, some look greyish.

BTW. The only drawback is the small and dark date window. You have to have 20/20 vision to see numbers in there.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

If someone is interested, the merkur instagram pages runs a competition for a dial design, where one can vote. I was told the voters will get a discount and should be able to buy the final watch for usd 150. I voted for the big eye version.









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> If someone is interested, the merkur instagram pages runs a competition for a dial design, where one can vote. I was told the voters will get a discount and should be able to buy the final watch for usd 150. I voted for the big eye version.
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


To balance things out I voted for B, but i really like both


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I don't feel unlucky. Quite the opposite: I feel lucky that I had a spare link with a screw I could use, and I also feel lucky that my watch survived the fall unharmed (sorry to hear about yours shattering).
> 
> I do think the bracelet design on this particular watch isn't very sensible. The screws are so tiny (see photo) that it clearly doesn't take much for them to come loose. And if they bounce away across the floor you will have a hard time finding them.
> 
> ...


I don't own the watch but as far as I've seen on online reviews they should've included threadlock in the box to avoid that happening


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Does anyone know what model number this Reef Tiger "Max Bill" homage is??? I know it is 42mm but that's all I know about it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Does anyone know what model number this Reef Tiger "Max Bill" homage is??? I know it is 42mm but that's all I know about it.
> 
> View attachment 15659271


RGA8215
Here's the link to it.








308.0US $ |Reef Tiger/RT Luxruy Dress UltraThin Watch Automatic Mechanical Watches Men Rose Gold Strap with Deployment Buckle Watch RGA8215|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

45mm????????????
Are they f'in serious???


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Seriously?????? Now that No1Viper provided the model #, I just looked it up on Amazon and they say 42mm which is what I was told earlier. I don't think Reef Tiger makes Invicta-like watches--- meaning ultra huge and definitely a cut above. This Max Bill certainly catches my eye w/a 9015 movement, not to mention its nice clean good looks! I just checked Reef Tiger's website and they confirm 42mm---------- Classic Legend RGA8215-YWB

Also on Reef Tiger Official Store at AliX------ US $261.1 30% OFF|2021 Reef Tiger/RT Top Band Luxury Dress Watch for Men Rose Gold Automatic Watches Brown Leather Strap RGA8215|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Second day with the San Martin vintage, and the bracelet fell off again. The small screw fell out in the same place (top most link, where it attaches to the end link).

The first time this happened (yesterday) the watch fell onto the tiled floor. I couldn't find the missing screw, but had a spare one from resizing the bracelet, and made sure to tighten it and all other screws on the bracelet. Today, it failed in the same place, and the watch fell into the sink (I was brushing my teeth).

I have written to San Martin asking them to send me some extra tiny screws (I don't have any spare now) in case this happens again.

Has anybody else on here who owns the San Martin Vintage has similar problems?

At this point, I am thinking of switching to a different bracelet, because I don't want my watch to keep falling off.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Second day with the San Martin vintage, and the bracelet fell off again. The small screw fell out in the same place (top most link, where it attaches to the end link).
> 
> The first time this happened (yesterday) the watch fell onto the tiled floor. I couldn't find the missing screw, but had a spare one from resizing the bracelet, and made sure to tighten it and all other screws on the bracelet. Today, it failed in the same place, and the watch fell into the sink (I was brushing my teeth).
> 
> ...


Yikes, I haven't had a problem with mine, but I specifically asked for the automatic version and that came with their altered bracelet to fix their clasp adjustment problems. Worth a shot to just ask for one of their new bracelets, especially after you got hit with the fees at customs for it being a fake.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> If someone is interested, the merkur instagram pages runs a competition for a dial design, where one can vote. I was told the voters will get a discount and should be able to buy the final watch for usd 150. I voted for the big eye version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any information on the bracelet lug width? I didn't see anything on their website's product page. I am assuming it is 18mm, but if would be great if anyone could confirm.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Second day with the San Martin vintage, and the bracelet fell off again. The small screw fell out in the same place (top most link, where it attaches to the end link).
> 
> The first time this happened (yesterday) the watch fell onto the tiled floor. I couldn't find the missing screw, but had a spare one from resizing the bracelet, and made sure to tighten it and all other screws on the bracelet. Today, it failed in the same place, and the watch fell into the sink (I was brushing my teeth).
> 
> ...


Let Blue Loctite be your friend, it should be put on all screws.


----------



## primerak (Sep 1, 2010)

Too bad it's not a no date and auto.



stolzman said:


> Have anyone of you bought the Steeldive 8102 Max Bill homage in black? I have a white version and I want to see a real photo of the black version, different angles and lighting conditions. I have seen some pics in comments on AliExpress and Alibaba, but some of these black dials look black, some look greyish.
> 
> BTW. The only drawback is the small and dark date window. You have to have 20/20 vision to see numbers in there.
> View attachment 15657587


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Second day with the San Martin vintage, and the bracelet fell off again. The small screw fell out in the same place (top most link, where it attaches to the end link).


Did you use that threadlock which san martin should include in the package? It is small bottle with liquid like a glue. It should prevent unscrewing these screws.. 
If you used that, maybe it is low quality and loctite is better idea as was mentioned here.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> Let Blue Loctite be your friend, it should be put on all screws.





Mimo320 said:


> Did you use that threadlock which san martin should include in the package? It is small bottle with liquid like a glue. It should prevent unscrewing these screws..
> If you used that, maybe it is low quality and loctite is better idea as was mentioned here.


You are both absolutely right. I had no idea what that little bottle with a drop of blue liquid was for. Now that I know it is glue for locking threads I shall remove all the screws and, apply the glue to the them, and screw them back. Thanks for your help.

I have also written to San Martin asking them to send me some spare screws.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I have also written to San Martin asking them to send me some spare screws.


In my experience San Martin have nonexistent support. 
I tried to contact them for very simple matter on e-mail mail, no replay. I tried to contact them on weechat address from warranty card: no replay. 
I called them (since I have hour on mobile phone to call china every month), answer was: sorry no english.
No more money for sm from me.


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

Eltrebor said:


> ... and that came with their altered bracelet to fix their clasp adjustment problems. Worth a shot to just ask for one of their new bracelets, especially after you got hit with the fees at customs for it being a fake.


Can you please provide some pictures of that?
My dealer at AliX sent me a smaller link to solve the problem (1st time purchase), but I did not have time to install yet.



Mimo320 said:


> Did you use that threadlock which san martin should include in the package? It is small bottle with liquid like a glue. It should prevent unscrewing these screws..
> ...


I did not have this "bottle" in my box. Did they add it in a later time? I ordered mine on 11.11.


----------



## Polco (Jul 1, 2020)

lart said:


> I did not have this "bottle" in my box. Did they add it in a later time? I ordered mine on 11.11.


I bought mine at the same time and the bottle was there, albeit it's tiny. Every review I've seen also has the bottle.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

j00j4nt200 said:


> In my experience San Martin have nonexistent support.
> I tried to contact them for very simple matter on e-mail mail, no replay. I tried to contact them on weechat address from warranty card: no replay.
> I called them (since I have hour on mobile phone to call china every month), answer was: sorry no english.
> No more money for sm from me.


That's a surprise. I am sorry you are having bad customer support from San Martin. I have bought several watches from the San Martin Official Store on AliExpress, and they have always been excellent at responding to messages on AliExpress within just a few hours. Maybe that's the best way to contact them?


----------



## Polco (Jul 1, 2020)

j00j4nt200 said:


> In my experience San Martin have nonexistent support.
> I tried to contact them for very simple matter on e-mail mail, no replay. I tried to contact them on weechat address from warranty card: no replay.


The customer support when it came to the bracelet rivet issue was excellent, only time I've ever needed to contact them though.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin wrote back about loose screws, and the advice about about using screw glue was correct.

I will quote San Martin verbatim:

"Because the bracelet of this watch is designed with rivets, the screws need to be fixed with some blue screw glue. Because we cannot determine how many bracelets need to be removed to fit your wrist, we did not use screw glue on the bracelet. After adjusting the size of the strap, you need to fix the screws with screw glue. Don’t worry, it’s not a quality issue.

Please use toothpicks to dip a small amount of screw glue slightly, smear it on the screws, and then tighten the screws to fix them.

We will reissue two screws and blue glue for you,Please wait patiently"

I have now done exactly that with the screw glue on all the screws in the bracelet, so hopefully I won't have a screw loose any more


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi guys I need the help of all the UK based Aliexpressers on here.

Its about that new Aliexress UK import VAT which is now added at POS from your basket.
I wanted to know if you have experienced any order affected by this yet.

I'm asking because I would probably like to get this watch US $178.94 35% OFF|HEIMDALLR Watch Men Bronze Diver Watches 200m Waterproof Sapphire Crystal Luxury Men's Fashion Wristwatch SKX007 Bronze Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress

As you can see it's £140 for the blue one on leather, so it shouldn't have any additional charge, however, I am worried that the seller would be writing something on the package that says it's worth $20 to avoid import taxes as they normally do. Which in our case would have the opposite effect. 

Do you think that if they'd print a $20 value label, the watch would be stopped at customs, and have 20% of $20 added, which I'd need to pay to release the watch?

Thing is after paying £140 I shouldn't pay for that. Have you found a way to make this work without additional costs that we should not pay?

Taxing ok fine, but double taxing no thanks.

Argh this Brexit man.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Second day with the San Martin vintage, and the bracelet fell off again. The small screw fell out in the same place (top most link, where it attaches to the end link).
> 
> The first time this happened (yesterday) the watch fell onto the tiled floor. I couldn't find the missing screw, but had a spare one from resizing the bracelet, and made sure to tighten it and all other screws on the bracelet. Today, it failed in the same place, and the watch fell into the sink (I was brushing my teeth).
> 
> ...


Hahaha, just checked mine, and sure enough the same screw was loose, and seems stripped when I tightened it.
I am hesitant to take it all apart to apply locktite, but if it falls apart I will, and I have a spare bracelet to replace it with.
Really, a pretty bracelet, complete f***up in execution.


----------



## Polco (Jul 1, 2020)

Heithel said:


> Hi guys I need the help of all the UK based Aliexpressers on here.
> 
> Its about that new Aliexress UK import VAT which is now added at POS from your basket.
> I wanted to know if you have experienced any order affected by this yet.
> ...


I made a purchase last week and it included an online invoice with the actual amount, including VAT paid, so it should be ok, but at least you have a proper invoice now should any problems arise coming into the UK.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Polco said:


> I made a purchase last week and it included an online invoice with the actual amount, including VAT paid, so it should be ok, but at least you have a proper invoice now should any problems arise coming into the UK.


Which is good because before you never knew if you were gonna be charged or not and it was a bit of a lottery. Now you just know.
Thing is: are sellers now declaring actual value and properly displaying VAT paid on packages by default for the customs offices, or do we need to ask them to do so to avoid double charges?

Thanks for helping out!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin wrote back about loose screws, and the advice about about using screw glue was correct.
> 
> I will quote San Martin verbatim:
> 
> ...


does it mean that will be difficult to sell the watch later on? or you can play with the links after gluing?
thank you


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

frogles said:


> does it mean that will be difficult to sell the watch later on? or you can play with the links after gluing?
> thank you


After other forum members, and also San Martin, recommended using "blue screw glue" or "blue loctite", I looked it up and these are medium strength glues, which means that they should (with some effort) still allow the screws to be removed but are strong enough for the screws not to fall out on their own. There are also some stronger "superglues" which are not recommended, and apparently make it near impossible to remove the screws later on.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Second day with the San Martin vintage, and the bracelet fell off again. The small screw fell out in the same place (top most link, where it attaches to the end link).
> 
> The first time this happened (yesterday) the watch fell onto the tiled floor. I couldn't find the missing screw, but had a spare one from resizing the bracelet, and made sure to tighten it and all other screws on the bracelet. Today, it failed in the same place, and the watch fell into the sink (I was brushing my teeth).
> 
> ...


Shedding a new light on san martin ?


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin wrote back about loose screws, and the advice about about using screw glue was correct.


Hello, Can you give me email of San martin support? I didn't buy watch on aliexpress. I have 2 year warranty card.
I tried this 2 mail address in october, one is on warranty card:[email protected]; other is on their online store: [email protected], no answer.

Luminous dot pearl on bezel was missing after less than 2 month, of very lite use.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

lart said:


> Can you please provide some pictures of that?
> My dealer at AliX sent me a smaller link to solve the problem (1st time purchase), but I did not have time to install yet.
> 
> I did not have this "bottle" in my box. Did they add it in a later time? I ordered mine on 11.11.


Honestly don't actually know what they did to the bracelet, just know that they said they fixed something. Here's a picture of the connection, if that helps.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Hello, Can you give me email of San martin support? I didn't buy watch on aliexpress. I have 2 year warranty card.
> I tried this 2 mail address in october, one is on warranty card:[email protected]; other is on their online store: [email protected], no answer.
> 
> Luminous dot pearl on bezel was missing after less than 2 month, of very lite use.


I am really sorry, but I don't have their email address.

But a quick bit of googling came up with this page, which shows a different email address. Not sure how accurate or up to date it is though:









San Martin


Diving Watches




sanmartinwatches.com


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

WOTD









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

hanshananigan said:


> Any advice on getting the bezel back on this San Martin? I dropped it and the bezel popped off. I can get the bezel back in position with a couple clicks to where it is sitting flush with the case, but the bezel comes right off with a gentle pull of a finger.
> 
> Note: the bezel is not seating properly even without installing the click spring.
> 
> Note #2: this is a new watch, arrived just before Christmas.


Well, my new San Martin is still without a bezel. It fell off when I dropped it on a hard surface.

I tried adjusting the hex retention wire several times, but no luck.

Now I will try to remove the bezel insert and attempt to install the retention wire from the top of the bezel. I'll need to get some double-sided tape and cut it to size. Wish me luck on not cracking the ceramic bezel inset!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> But a quick bit of googling came up with this page, which shows a different email address. Not sure how accurate or up to date it is though:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I send them e-mail in october to e-mail address on warranty card AND to e-mail address on this site you quoted, without any answer: "_from this site:Customer Service, Whenever you have questions or want to make a custom logo, please feel free to contact __[email protected]_ "


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Hello, Can you give me email of San martin support? I didn't buy watch on aliexpress. I have 2 year warranty card.
> I tried this 2 mail address in october, one is on warranty card:[email protected]; other is on their online store: [email protected], no answer.
> 
> Luminous dot pearl on bezel was missing after less than 2 month, of very lite use.


that's the one I used recently for my warranty claim (faulty NH35)

I'd keep trying...not sure it'll do any good since that could easily have been a user error being knocked against something during use.

but it's probably cheap enough to replace they may not put up too much of a fight.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Got my 6105-8000 yesterday....the MOP dial is pretty subtle except when reflecting direct light. It's perfect!

I got this over the last sale for $160 and SM thew in free DHL shipping (perk of being a reviewer?) So it arrived in 6 days!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> After other forum members, and also San Martin, recommended using "blue screw glue" or "blue loctite", I looked it up and these are medium strength glues, which means that they should (with some effort) still allow the screws to be removed but are strong enough for the screws not to fall out on their own. There are also some stronger "superglues" which are not recommended, and apparently make it near impossible to remove the screws later on.


Omega are notorious for their use of loctite on their screws, when I got my Speedy I took it in for the bracelet to be adjusted and the jeweler knew what he was doing.
Apparently the key to unscrewing screws that have loctite is to heat the spot where the screw is. In other words, using a blow torch NEAR the spot, not on it, so that it heats the glue and the screw can be undone.
Good luck with that.


----------



## Newnice (Apr 7, 2019)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Hello, Can you give me email of San martin support? I didn't buy watch on aliexpress. I have 2 year warranty card.
> I tried this 2 mail address in october, one is on warranty card:[email protected]; other is on their online store: [email protected], no answer.
> 
> Luminous dot pearl on bezel was missing after less than 2 month, of very lite use.


Try contacting them right through Aliexpress. It's an integrated platform, more so than our shopping sites, so they would be used to being contacted there from their domestic customers.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Alright for all the UK people hunting deals on Aliexpress and for whoever is interested I think I “cracked” the new UK import VAT policy. 
I did some more research and apparently here’s how it is:

- It used to be that anything over £15 was supposed to be VAT taxed, if caught by the customs office to be over that value when entering the country. Hence why sellers used to declare a San Martin with a £15 value. 

- Now the responsibility of charging VAT is fully on the retailer, who is supposed to be VAT registered if operating in the UK, and charge 20% on anything below £135. The customs office is not even checking anymore that the goods entering the country are taxable. 
Hence why now Aliexpress started doing this. They’re too big to have to deal with such repercussions for playing dodgy.

There really is no way around it to prevent Aliexpress from applying this overcharge automatically. 

Thank you Brexit.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> I'd keep trying...not sure it'll do any good since that could easily have been a user error being knocked against something during use.


It is not user error, I was very careful with watch. It just went missing for not good reason at all.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Alright for all the UK people hunting deals on Aliexpress and for whoever is interested I think I "cracked" the new UK import VAT policy.
> I did some more research and apparently here's how it is:
> 
> - It used to be that anything over £15 was supposed to be VAT taxed, if caught by the customs office to be over that value when entering the country. Hence why sellers used to declare a San Martin with a £15 value.
> ...


Due to this, sometimes it'll work out cheaper if you don't use as many coupons now. Depending on whether the price is above or below £135.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Heithel said:


> Alright for all the UK people hunting deals on Aliexpress and for whoever is interested I think I "cracked" the new UK import VAT policy.
> I did some more research and apparently here's how it is:
> 
> - It used to be that anything over £15 was supposed to be VAT taxed, if caught by the customs office to be over that value when entering the country. Hence why sellers used to declare a San Martin with a £15 value.
> ...


Actually nothing to do with Brexit in this case, as the new rules apply to the EU as well. Would have applied even if we were still in the EU, and was due to happen on 1 January from quite a while ago. 
Just had a San Martin arrive last week, marked $30 on the package and had no fees to pay. Hope it is consistent now as I am nervous ordering low value stuff like straps at the moment, fine to pay VAT but not so fine paying a £8 Post Office fee.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Due to this, sometimes it'll work out cheaper if you don't use as many coupons now. Depending on whether the price is above or below £135.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Or if for instance you add something cheap like a strap from the same seller to get to £136, instead of letting Aliexpress apply the 20% surcharge which ends up being much more than £136.



Trev_L said:


> Actually nothing to do with Brexit in this case, as the new rules apply to the EU as well. Would have applied even if we were still in the EU, and was due to happen on 1 January from quite a while ago.
> Just had a San Martin arrive last week, marked $30 on the package and had no fees to pay. Hope it is consistent now as I am nervous ordering low value stuff like straps at the moment, fine to pay VAT but not so fine paying a £8 Post Office fee.


Oh I thought it was something to do with Brexit. Could've sworn I've seen on my research that this mess applied only to UK, but maybe I misunderstood. 
Definitely I agree with you about ordering low cost stuff, it's just so much less appealing and I'm surely not into to paying extra Post Office fees. Might be a good idea to ask sellers to disclose the actual value of the item on the label rather than undervaluing like they used to, just to avoid any issue like you mentioned.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone see this new AddiesDive?

Weird Mish mash of vintage diver and pilots watch...little seamaster in the case as well.

Supposedly titanium but the case back states all stainless, so who knows.









128.96US $ 48% OFF|Addiesdive My H9 Watch Men Mechanical Wristwatches Nh35a Automatic Diver Watch 200m Sapphire Crystal Luminous Mens Luxury Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone see this new AddiesDive?


whoa, what a mix  40mm is nice, but why 14,5 thickness? :/ Also bracelet endlinks fits little bit strange near case. But for this price, looks fine.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks like an Omega case+crown, Rolex bezel+insert, and IWC dial+hands? Interesting


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> Actually nothing to do with Brexit in this case, as the new rules apply to the EU as well. Would have applied even if we were still in the EU, and was due to happen on 1 January from quite a while ago.


That 1st January taxation rule has been postponed until July. I live in the EU and still buy things from AliEx with no tax if under 22 euros and random tax if over 22 euros.

However, items from the UK to the EU are now taxed, making them much more expensive than three weeks ago. I used to buy Steeldive watches from SteeldiveUK, but they would now cost me about 30% more in tax and import fees. So, back to ordering Steeldive watches from China for me.


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

Eltrebor said:


> Honestly don't actually know what they did to the bracelet, just know that they said they fixed something. Here's a picture of the connection, if that helps.
> View attachment 15661277


Thank you!
This looks like the link they send me - I think I have to work on mine now, when I see that it works... ;-)


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone see this new AddiesDive?
> 
> Weird Mish mash of vintage diver and pilots watch...little seamaster in the case as well.
> 
> ...


Looks a lot like the Vaer divers to me with pilot hands and dial.





Dive Watches


The 20ATM Vaer Dive-Style Watches are the ultimate representation of our design ethos and technical capabilities. This collection includes both the rugged and affordable USA assembled D4 and D5 models, as well as our top-of-the-line D7 and G7 GMT Swiss Made watches.




www.vaerwatches.com





Thicker to accommodate seiko movement too. I like it.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> That 1st January taxation rule has been postponed until July. I live in the EU and still buy things from AliEx with no tax if under 22 euros and random tax if over 22 euros.
> 
> However, items from the UK to the EU are now taxed, making them much more expensive than three weeks ago. I used to buy Steeldive watches from SteeldiveUK, but they would now cost me about 30% more in tax and import fees. So, back to ordering Steeldive watches from China for me.


That said Aliexpress is applying 20% on top automatically when ordering from UK.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone see this new AddiesDive?
> 
> Weird Mish mash of vintage diver and pilots watch...little seamaster in the case as well.
> 
> ...


interesting, but I don't see where it says titanium. in fact says ss I think?
ah, nevermind, I see where it says that under specs, very contradictory to the main description which says ss case.
The main description says 40mm, the specs say 42, wow, who knows what you will get?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Is Alibaba also adding these taxes? They often have the same products, but it's not as consumer-friendly. 

Glad I got a lot of the stuff I wanted from Ali in 2019/2020. Will still use them, as for many things you gotta pay 100% more for the same product on Amazon. A £6 strap now being £7.20 still beats the Amazon equivalent of £14. If I don't care about waiting and want it cheap: Ali is still king. 

But depends on the product, I have found that going for a higher quality option from a Western brand/shop is sometimes not much more expensive and totally worth it.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I also wonder if some people who were considering the likes of Pagani Design/Steeldive are now gonna opt for the likes of San Martin/Cronos instead. 
Since Pagani etc will have a fairly hefty 20%, whereas San Martin is usually above £135 and don't get the automatic 20% (and will probably slip through customs).


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manzonium said:


> Looks a lot like the Vaer divers to me with pilot hands and dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks EXACTLY like the Vast...like scary close. Might be the same case for all we know.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Is Alibaba also adding these taxes? They often have the same products, but it's not as consumer-friendly.


In Canada, we are not facing this issue of the VAT, thankfully. I have bought a couple of Steeldive watches on Alibaba, and the pricing was better than Aliexpress. Try Judy at Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

manzonium said:


> Looks a lot like the Vaer divers to me with pilot hands and dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good eye!!!!! I like it too


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I also wonder if some people who were considering the likes of Pagani Design/Steeldive are now gonna opt for the likes of San Martin/Cronos instead.
> Since Pagani etc will have a fairly hefty 20%, whereas San Martin is usually above £135 and don't get the automatic 20% (and will probably slip through customs).


It's all a matter of how the customs in your country work. 3 years ago in my country you had to be REALLY UNLUCKY to get any small parcel stopped. 
Then parcels started getting stopped and last year almost all of my watches got stopped. So now it is the odd one not to stop.

Also, it takes at least 15 days until it is cleared from customs (with a fee/taxes or even without if deemed that the value on the sticker is actually the real one).

Apart from the VAT (in Greece it is 24%) you get a flat rate customs clearance fee of 15 euros.

So I would very much like to see Ali do the same thing in the EU as in the UK. I would know that it will pass customs like a breeze and get the parcel half to one month earlier and also NOT pay an extra 15 euros if it got stopped.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone see this new AddiesDive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK, I took one for the team and ordered this. Of course shipping will be a month to USA.

I think it also looks like a Glycine Combat Sub (Arabic dial) but with Flieger hands. I actually prefer the larger Flieger hands as there is room for more lume!

US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch| | - AliExpress


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> OK, I took one for the team and ordered this. Of course shipping will be a month to USA.
> 
> I think it also looks like a Glycine Combat Sub (Arabic dial) but with Flieger hands. I actually prefer the larger Flieger hands as there is room for more lume!
> 
> US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch| | - AliExpress


I might have been tempted if it was just text instead of the logo and text on the dial. (The on the wrist shot on the product page is horrendously sized, did they just not want to adjust it?)


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> I also wonder if some people who were considering the likes of Pagani Design/Steeldive are now gonna opt for the likes of San Martin/Cronos instead.
> Since Pagani etc will have a fairly hefty 20%, whereas San Martin is usually above £135 and don't get the automatic 20% (and will probably slip through customs).


Admittedly, I don't have a complete understanding, but I thought that for items above the 135 GBP limit, the taxes are supposed to be paid by the buyer on entry to the UK. So, you are going to pay regardless, it's just a matter of either paying a middleman (for lower priced items) or paying the UK government directly (for higher priced items). I don't see how the government would take the position that items above 135 GBP would be tax free.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

Finally completed modding my Nakzen Pagoda









From the front not much looks different - slightly darker shade of hands, no seconds hand & slightly different date window, but looking inside the back....










It's now powered by a Seagull ST17 hand-winder instead of a quartz movement. The original VJ32 movement is super slim, even for a quartz movement, and the ST17 just barely squeezes into the case (the whole case is only 7mm total thickness). Stem height is right at the limit.

I started off with a TY2706 movement, removed the autowind bridge to turn it into a TY2705 and then had to take the movement apart to clip the small seconds wheel so that it doesn't protrude into the dial anymore. Then I tried to re-assemble the movement and couldn't. Just could not get it to back together in a way that worked. So the movement sat in pieces for months, in the meantime I replaced the original VJ32 quartz movement with a VJ34 (2 hand vs. 3 hand) and swapped the hands to something else but I still wasn't 100% happy. Eventually I got bored one day and tried one more time to put the movement back together, and lo and behold, I got it to work this time (after a regulation, I don't think the time in pieces did the movement any good).

Hands are a set meant for a 2824 resized to fit the ST17. There's no reasonable chance of getting a movement that slim with a date wheel, so the date is fake - it's a silver date wheel overlay cut and pasted to the back of the dial. 8 is a lucky number in China, so I decided to go with that. Movement holder is one from I had lying around. Crown is a replacement because I broke the old one, it could be a bit bigger as it's a bit small for a hand-winder.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

MAD777 said:


> OK, I took one for the team and ordered this. Of course shipping will be a month to USA.
> 
> I think it also looks like a Glycine Combat Sub (Arabic dial) but with Flieger hands. I actually prefer the larger Flieger hands as there is room for more lume!
> 
> US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch| | - AliExpress


Thanks on behalf of the forum.

I look forward to some pics and first impressions when it arrive, if you can.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Waldo67 said:


> Finally completed modding my Nakzen Pagoda
> View attachment 15664159
> 
> 
> ...


Nice job! I can of course understand the fun in all the tinkering which is much more valuable than the end result.
Otherwise, I would just remove the seconds hand from the quartz movement and try to make it look nice with the new set of hands.
To be honest, if the date complication is not working, I would insert something else there, maybe a chinese ideogram of something so as not to confuse with it showing a date.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Well, I'm even more confused now!

On 8th Jan, I ordered 3 straps from 3 different AliEx sellers... Tiny Boutique World, Jollychic Watches Store and Geekthink Official Store. VAT was added at the point of sale.

They all arrived this morning. One grey plastic bag with a shipping label stating 'watchband', 48hr Tracked from a company called 4PX Express UK Co Ltd in Southall. Inside the bag were 3 identical jiffy bags containing the straps. Each jiffy bag has an almost identical shipping label with my details on it and another label underneath with the same, mostly written in Chinese.

No tax was charged on delivery.

EDIT: I just downloaded the invoice from my AliEx order page and checked what was listed. It's a UK VAT invoice showing the strap price, tax added and even a shipping fee!!!! Very nice, I'm impressed. So, that means whatever I order 'should' have everything covered to the point where what I pay AliEx is the total cost to me. In theory, this is brilliant.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Heithel said:


> Alright for all the UK people hunting deals on Aliexpress and for whoever is interested I think I "cracked" the new UK import VAT policy.
> I did some more research and apparently here's how it is:
> 
> - It used to be that anything over £15 was supposed to be VAT taxed, if caught by the customs office to be over that value when entering the country. Hence why sellers used to declare a San Martin with a £15 value.
> ...


Ahh, that's slightly different to what I read somewhere yesterday. They said that the responsibility for paying the correct VAT amount on any purchase is on the buyer and that the sellers can't be expected to know the appropriate amount. It's so damned confusing!

At least with AliEx we now get the VAT invoice we can use if Customs try it on with double taxing us


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Is there a Hommage of a Seiko MM200 (SBDC061) from San Martin/SteelDive/Heimdallr/Proxima ...?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Poerger said:


> Is there a Hommage of a Seiko MM200 (SBDC061) from San Martin/SteelDive/Heimdallr/Proxima ...?


San Martin but it is still in pre-order.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

crAss said:


> Nice job! I can of course understand the fun in all the tinkering which is much more valuable than the end result. Otherwise, I would just remove the seconds hand from the quartz movement and try to make it look nice with the new set of hands. To be honest, if the date complication is not working, I would insert something else there, maybe a chinese ideogram of something so as not to confuse with it showing a date.


Yeah, this was very much a "it's about the journey not the destination" type thing. I went through a few other iterations before going back to the original look - had a white Railmaster style dial working (but the style didn't fit with the case) & tried to fit a Cocktail Time dial (just too thick to fit the case).

I had a similar idea about putting a Chinese character in the date window, just couldn't find something with good enough printing on a thin enough base to fit. I might try doing something myself with waterslide decals.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

I built a watch using parts purchased on AliXpress.

Some more pictures, links to the parts I used, and my thoughts on them are posted here:

I Built A Watch Using Parts from AliExpress








I Built A Watch Using Parts from AliExpress


Most of the discussion here focuses on watches, but AliX has a ton of watch parts. I ordered a bunch during 11.11 and Black Friday with the intent of building a watch of my own. This is the first fruits of my labor: I made most of the purchases before I discovered the Bliger Seamaster...




r.tapatalk.com














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin but it is still in pre-order.


Can't find it, do you have a link?

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

If you live in the EU, I just noticed that Steeldive UK now offers free delivery. I have had good experience with them in the past, so recommend them.






Steeldive Watch Review | SteelDive UK | United Kingdom


Steeldive UK watch seller home page




www.steeldiveuk.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin but it is still in pre-order.


I'm definitely going to need a link on that! I already have the SBDC061 and PADI versions. I'd consider another colourway or dial design if it is different from a Seiko.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone here with a Heimdallr monster? The bracelet has no arrows on it and I do not know how to push out the pins... Tried both sides but they do not come out...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Techme said:


> I'm definitely going to need a link on that! I already have the SBDC061 and PADI versions. I'd consider another colourway or dial design if it is different from a Seiko.





Poerger said:


> Can't find it, do you have a link?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


军魂定制大MM潜水表自动机械手表男水鬼夜光300米防水SN086定金-淘宝网 (taobao.com)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> 军魂定制大MM潜水表自动机械手表男水鬼夜光300米防水SN086定金-淘宝网 (taobao.com)


Thanks for the link. I have seen this SM on Taobao before. I don't think it's an MM200 baby Marinemaster, rather the LX Diver (SNR029J ??). My interpretation of the Taobao post (google translated of course) is that it is an MM300 that has been on a diet to make it thinner. It is still 44mm in diameter (without crown), but has been slimmed down to just 13.5mm thick. The ad also says, "style generally refers to the large MM style (the structure is changed to a lower filling structure, which reduces weight and is easier to assemble)." It also refers to the LX Diver, "I will introduce you the new SN0086 , which is made with reference to the Seiko Grand MM and Seiko LX limited models." Thank goodness they haven't carried over the ridiculously elongated crown from the Seiko! My opinion is still reserved on the bezel, since it is notched. I have a Proxima MM300 (which is awesome by the way), similar to the Seiko MM300, and I really like the bezel on it.

The hefty weight of the MM300 homages, except for the titanium Proxima, and solid girth has been a deterrent to many who like the style. So with a lighter, slimmer case, SM should be onto a winner! My Proxima is 223 grams with all links, so a weight reduction down to ~200 grams is welcome. Still no match for the lighter Ti Proxima though.

I am disappointed though that the watch isn't more like an SBDC061, they are perfect to me.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> I am disappointed though that the watch isn't more like an SBDC061, they are perfect to me.


Namoki mods has a smaller 41mm case, if you want to go the mod way:

NMK908 MM300 SKX007/SRPD Watch Case : Polished Finish


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone here with a Heimdallr monster? The bracelet has no arrows on it and I do not know how to push out the pins... Tried both sides but they do not come out...


That is the way how I pushed mine:








I used one of those, but I remember the pins were quite hard to push, the tool snapped a few times and I had to put it back in place:









Nicolas


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Namoki mods has a smaller 41mm case, if you want to go the mod way:
> 
> NMK908 MM300 SKX007/SRPD Watch Case : Polished Finish


I've seen a few mods using the Namoki case on IG. It's a brilliant idea to tap into the all the existing SKX parts. But alas it's not for me. The SM case, if it is truly thinner, could be a beauty. I can't wait for real world photos.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> Admittedly, I don't have a complete understanding, but I thought that for items above the 135 GBP limit, the taxes are supposed to be paid by the buyer on entry to the UK. So, you are going to pay regardless, it's just a matter of either paying a middleman (for lower priced items) or paying the UK government directly (for higher priced items). I don't see how the government would take the position that items above 135 GBP would be tax free.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's not the gov saying above 135 is tax-free. But these Ali watches still come in with 20usd on the label and usually slip through customs without tax. And I imagine now that everything under 135 is gonna get auto-taxed on Ali, they're not gonna check much valued under 135.

Unless I'm mistaken here and you can still get import duties on top of the VAT.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin but it is still in pre-order.


Does it happen to give the actual thickness?
Thanks

Just read it again. 13.5
Sorry


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> That is the way how I pushed mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks I'll go give it a try in a bit.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> After just a few hours on wrist, my San Martin vintage "submariner" fell off onto the floor. Luckily, it hit a tiled floor rather than anything harder, and appears to be undamaged. The problem is that the top most link that attaches to the end link had come undone. The bracelet has an usual system, where links are held in place by tiny screws, maybe 1.5 mm long, unlike most screw-in links.
> 
> Since I had never touched that top most link, I guess the tiny screw hadn't been tightened sufficiently at the factory. The screw was missing (presumably fell out somewhere due to being too loose). Fortunately, I had removed two lower links when resizing the bracelet, and was able to use the tiny screw from one of those.
> 
> ...


Maybe I should send you a lucky rabbit's foot!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Maybe I should send you a lucky rabbit's foot!


He'd probably end up having to pay customs fees on it though, with his luck 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1586 and 1637 review






















Check more reviews here https://www.youtube.com/c/gedmislaguna


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi guys, I recently got my first SKX007, and I'm thinking of modding it. I see there are plenty of parts on ali, anyone has some experience with those? Thinking of upgrading to NH36, sapphire glass, and a 12 hours batman bezel insert, maybe even a signed crow and a different set of hands, if I need to swap the movement I'll have to remove the hands anyhow right?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

vanek said:


> and I'm thinking of modding it. I see there are plenty of parts on ali, anyone has some experience with those? Thinking of upgrading to NH36, sapphire glass, and a 12 hours batman bezel insert, maybe even a signed crow and a different set of hands, if I need to swap the movement I'll have to remove the hands anyhow right?


keep the skx in its original state.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> He'd probably end up having to pay customs fees on it though, with his luck
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


And once he finally got it, he'd drop it and somehow break it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

spacecat said:


> keep the skx in its original state.


The movement has some issue where it randomly stops for a while.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

spacecat said:


> keep the skx in its original state.


Id agree keep in in original condition!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

vanek said:


> The movement has some issue where it randomly stops for a while.


I'd only mod when the original fails, I.e. in this case. If the 7S is acting up, worth it to replace it with a NH36 imo.
And I'd put a sapphire on it only if you scratch up the hardlex.

But I wouldn't do aesthetic mods. You pay a premium for an SKX nowadays because it's the original. If you want to mod you could get an homage with sapphire, NH35 and ceramic for like a third of the price.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I'd only mod when the original fails, I.e. in this case. If the 7S is acting up, worth it to replace it with a NH36 imo.
> And I'd put a sapphire on it only if you scratch up the hardlex.
> 
> But I wouldn't do aesthetic mods. You pay a premium for an SKX nowadays because it's the original. If you want to mod you could get an homage with sapphire, NH35 and ceramic for like a third of the price.


That's true, maybe I can even build my own, does anyone know where can I buy just the case?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I know this is an AliExpress thread, but have any of you bought from Jomashop in the US and had them ship internationally?

I bought my first watch from Jomashop on 1st January, and paid $35 to have it "express delivered by DHL".

It was shipped a week later, on the 8th January by DHL. Then I heard nothing.

I contacted Jomashop, and discovered that express shipping by DHL is to speed up collection from them and customs clearance in the US, but then they make no guarantees.

In fact, Jomashop claim that DHL handed the package over to the post office on 12th January. Now it is 25th and my watch hasn't arrived yet.

Is this normal? Is there really a one-sided DHL delivery, involving hand over to the post office to do most of the delivering? If so, $35 express delivery sounds like a bit of a scam.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I know this is an AliExpress thread, but have any of you bought from Jomashop in the US and had them ship internationally?
> 
> I bought my first watch from Jomashop on 1st January, and paid $35 to have it "express delivered by DHL".
> 
> ...


This all sounds very strange.
I have had a watch from Joma delivered to Canada, it all went down in a matter of days.
Yes the $35 express delivery sounds like a scam. But DHL delivers in Canada, usually no issue except outrageous handling/customs fees.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok, I broke down and ordered an Escapement Time Type B Flieger with the NH35, hoping the 42 mm isn't too big for my 6 3/4 inch wrist.
I want to get a proper flieger strap, and was looking on the Stowa site.
Thinking I wanted a chocolate brown, but what they have is black or almost a taupe.
Any ideas?
hmmm, I found this








Aviator


Rios1931 Aviator Genuine Buffalo Leather Length: 154/82mm Thickness of strap: Approx. 4,0 mm Seam: Cream White stitching Exclusive'Art Manuel' manufacturing technique




www.rios1931shop.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Ok, I broke down and ordered an Escapement Time Type B Flieger with the NH35, hoping the 42 mm isn't too big for my 6 3/4 inch wrist.
> I want to get a proper flieger strap, and was looking on the Stowa site.
> Thinking I wanted a chocolate brown, but what they have is black or almost a taupe.
> Any ideas?


I have one these which is pretty nice.









DASSARI Vintage Leather Pilot Watch Band w/ Silver Rivets | StrapsCo


Premium pilot style watch band by DASSARI. | Free Shipping!




strapsco.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

V


Springy Watch said:


> I know this is an AliExpress thread, but have any of you bought from Jomashop in the US and had them ship internationally?
> 
> I bought my first watch from Jomashop on 1st January, and paid $35 to have it "express delivered by DHL".
> 
> ...


Very weird mate! I've bought from them many times using DHL to Australia without any dramas. Man, you truly are having a bad run...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I have one these which is pretty nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice, both brown colour versions are, of course, out of stock.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Looks nice, both brown colour versions are, of course, out of stock.


I have the black one. Here's a quick picture of it.









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

M


rlachcik said:


> Ok, I broke down and ordered an Escapement Time Type B Flieger with the NH35, hoping the 42 mm isn't too big for my 6 3/4 inch wrist.
> I want to get a proper flieger strap, and was looking on the Stowa site.
> Thinking I wanted a chocolate brown, but what they have is black or almost a taupe.
> Any ideas?
> ...


Mate get the Geckota Aldergrove Flieger strap from Watchgecko the are top quality and only $39 aud plus all taxes to the EU are covered! Geckota Aldergrove Aviation Genuine Leather Watch Strap















*Geckota Aldergrove Aviation Genuine Leather Watch Strap*


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I have the black one. Here's a quick picture of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fine, but I really want the cognac colour


coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Mate get the Geckota Aldergrove Flieger strap from Watchgecko the are top quality and only $39 aud plus all taxes to the EU are covered! Geckota Aldergrove Aviation Genuine Leather Watch Strap
> View attachment 15670898
> View attachment 15670899
> 
> *Geckota Aldergrove Aviation Genuine Leather Watch Strap*


Ok I think this is the winner, and they are in stock. Outrageous shipping to Canada, but C'est La Vie!!!
Thanks.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

You can get a Steeldive homage of the SKX on ali and mod it.
But why not choose another model? You can get 62mas and tuna cases from ali or check crystaltimes, namoki mods, One second closer, etc. and build a custom watch.


vanek said:


> That's true, maybe I can even build my own, does anyone know where can I buy just the case?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> Looks fine, but I really want the cognac colour
> 
> Ok I think this is the winner, and they are in stock. Outrageous shipping to Canada, but C'est La Vie!!!
> Thanks.


Yes, they are on the pricy side for shipping but man are these straps nice especially the brown one.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> V
> 
> Very weird mate! I've bought from them many times using DHL to Australia without any dramas. Man, you truly are having a bad run...


Did DHL do the delivery, or did they hand over to Australia Post?

Czech post is notoriously slow, so I avoid them at all cost. I had no idea they had somehow partnered with DHL to slow their deliveries down massively


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Had a terrible experience with Jomashop. Bought a watch to be delivered in the US so my sister could bring it back to me without paying import taxes. Bought 15 days before she arrived and she left without it. Afterwards knew it was normal for them, some inventory is sold prior to receiving.


Springy Watch said:


> I know this is an AliExpress thread, but have any of you bought from Jomashop in the US and had them ship internationally?
> 
> I bought my first watch from Jomashop on 1st January, and paid $35 to have it "express delivered by DHL".
> 
> ...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Did DHL do the delivery, or did they hand over to Australia Post?
> 
> Czech post is notoriously slow, so I avoid them at all cost. I had no idea they had somehow partnered with DHL to slow their deliveries down massively


DHL delivered it to my door buddy!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> DHL delivered it to my door buddy!


I just spoke with Jomashop, and they told me "express delivery means delivery within 45 days of shipping". What a scam.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Thats a joke, right?

The stuff from aliexpress with china post has a similar run time.

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

Not from AliX but my Merkur Pulsometer is here after a month of waiting.









Enamel dial and heat blued hands for $156 during their moon landing sale. Band isn't great but can't complain too much.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I just spoke with Jomashop, and they told me "express delivery means delivery within 45 days of shipping". What a scam.


The normal german post is DHL as well nowadays. They use the same name, is the same company but you have to be certain which service you are buying. Once I paid for DHL tracking and a package was sent from Germany using roads and I could see the three updates from country to country...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Not Ali but these are back in stock: MARANEZ
The Doxa homage, if your interested.


----------



## Melliott (Feb 11, 2015)

Sturmovik said:


> Not from AliX but my Merkur Pulsometer is here after a month of waiting.
> View attachment 15671360
> 
> 
> Enamel dial and heat blued hands for $156 during their moon landing sale. Band isn't great but can't complain too much.


That looks great!

I might pick one up as a graduation (nursing) gift for my partner. 
I would need to find a rubber strap or steel bracelet to fit though.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> Ok, I broke down and ordered an Escapement Time Type B Flieger with the NH35, hoping the 42 mm isn't too big for my 6 3/4 inch wrist.
> I want to get a proper flieger strap, and was looking on the Stowa site.
> Thinking I wanted a chocolate brown, but what they have is black or almost a taupe.
> Any ideas?
> ...


Here are a few I have on my wishlist to put on exactly the watch you ordered (great choice!)...

US $14.69 51% OFF|Watchband for Hamilton Aviation Khaki Field 20mm 22mm Crazy Horse Leather Strap Black Belts Watch Bands for Breitling Men Pilot|Watchbands| - AliExpress

US $12.6 28% OFF|EACHE Oil Waxed Calf Leather Watch Band With Rivet Design 20mm 22mm 24mm Black Brown Red Blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress

US $16.92 6% OFF|21mm 22mm Genuine Leather Watch Strap High QualityBamboo Grain Black Watchband for IWC PILOT PORTUGIESER Watch Accessories|Watchbands| - AliExpress

US $12.23 28% OFF|EACHE High Quality Special Rivet Design Genuine Calfskin Leather Watch Band Straps 20mm 22mm Black Brown Red Blue|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Not Ali but these are back in stock: MARANEZ
> The Doxa homage, if your interested.


Dammit, back in stock just in time for the 20% tax. Gutted. I'm not prepared to pay the extra for one of these. Thanks for the info Szechuan.


----------



## mercedes_sl1970 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello. First post and seeking help to find a mechanical version of this watch below? Oh yes, in black too.

Thanks in advance.

Andrew


----------



## mercedes_sl1970 (Jan 24, 2018)

By the way, I bought this one below last year but can't find it anymore.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Dammit, back in stock just in time for the 20% tax. Gutted. I'm not prepared to pay the extra for one of these. Thanks for the info Szechuan.


You got one how is the quality? Could you show a picture?
I really wanted one and decided to make it my last purchase.
Cannot chose between orange and yellow and time is running out haha.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> You got one how is the quality? Could you show a picture?
> I really wanted one and decided to make it my last purchase.
> Cannot chose between orange and yellow and time is running out haha.


I don't have a Maranez, but I do have an orange Doxa and would love one with a blue dial. I can't justify the cost of another Doxa though.

Here's the Maranez in orange from their site and a pic of my Doxa...crikey, I didn't really notice just how close the Maranez is to the Doxa until I put these pics together!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Good homage this "doxa" like watch


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I don't have a Maranez, but I do have an orange Doxa and would love one with a blue dial. I can't justify the cost of another Doxa though.
> 
> Here's the Maranez in orange from their site and a pic of my Doxa...crikey, I didn't really notice just how close the Maranez is to the Doxa until I put these pics together!
> View attachment 15672756
> View attachment 15672757


Looks like a beautiful watch that Doxa you have.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Question: Has anyone ever bought a watch on aliexpress and refused it at the door so that it gets sent back to China?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mercedes_sl1970 said:


> Hello. First post and seeking help to find a mechanical version of this watch below? Oh yes, in black too.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Hi, welcome!

There's this, looks not bad.
Shoutout to our local Viper for his great reviews




use his link if you get one

Other than that, it's the Steeldive quartz, which I have and is good for the price. The other one you pictured looks like a Rodina, I think they had ST17. I can't see them on Good-stuffs anymore either. Tho tbh those Rodinas (and Good-stuffs) were always rather shady imo, there's an infamous WUS thread about a Rodina with rep parts.

Sternglas is a solid microbrand alternative. Hamburg-based but made in China. I find their quartz model appealing at €189 (6mm thick, sapphire). The automatik has an 821A at €369 and is 12mm thick, the rest being equal; so actually a downgrade imo for double the price (I have no idea what their logic was with that, but it looks like their next model is gonna have a Miyota 9015 for €300 and 8.5mm thick which sounds much better)
















STERNGLAS Asthet — The ultra-slim Bauhaus automatic watch


A classic Bauhaus-inspired mechanical watch for only 299€. Domed sapphire glass, ultra-slim design and a high-quality movement.




www.kickstarter.com





If this is your second or third round at getting an homage of this, may want to consider getting the real deal tbh. A Junghans isn't cheap but it's attainable. Otherwise you might be going in circles buying homages that don't fully scratch the itch. That's what I had at least, after 3 bauhaus homage watches I got a Stowa which ticks all my boxes and I can close that chapter.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh, and how can one forget this. About the same price as the Aouke and both 40.5mm diameter. I think the Bambino has the edge, despite lack of sapphire.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Hi, welcome!
> 
> There's this, looks not bad.
> Shoutout to our local Viper for his great reviews
> ...


Thanks for the mention mate 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Question: Has anyone ever bought a watch on aliexpress and refused it at the door so that it gets sent back to China?


I once did, because the seller declared a wrong value. Instead of the ~40€ the watch had cost me, he wrote the discounted 'original price' of approx. 200$ on the customs label. This allowed DHL to ask for 36€ import tax plus a fee of 6€, which would have doubled the sales price for me. I only was offered to either pay 42€ or decline the package and DHL would return it. What I learned later, was that the tracking in this case ended at my door and I had no proof if and when it arrived back in China. It took me a while to argue back and forth with AliExpress until finally the dispute I had opened was closed on my behalf. Maybe it would have been smarter to accept and pay and then open a dispute presenting the customs invoice based on the wrong declaration. 
If this happened to me again, I would at least ask for some kind of return receipt to have some proof, it's on its way back.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I once did, because the seller declared a wrong value. Instead of the ~40€ the watch had cost me, he wrote the discounted 'original price' of approx. 200$ on the customs label. This allowed DHL to ask for 36€ import tax plus a fee of 6€, which would have doubled the sales price for me. I only was offered to either pay 42€ or decline the package and DHL would return it. What I learned later, was that the tracking in this case ended at my door and I had no proof if and when it arrived back in China. It took me a while to argue back and forth with AliExpress until finally the dispute I had opened was closed on my behalf. Maybe it would have been smarter to accept and pay and then open a dispute presenting the customs invoice based on the wrong declaration.
> If this happened to me again, I would at least ask for some kind of return receipt to have some proof, it's on its way back.


Thanks I will keep account of this. Thanks a lot for this reply good to know!


----------



## mercedes_sl1970 (Jan 24, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Hi, welcome!
> 
> There's this, looks not bad.
> Shoutout to our local Viper for his great reviews
> ...


Thanks for those suggestions. That's very helpful. And yes, you're right about buying the real thing! I have come close a few times.

Thanks again

Andrew


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

mercedes_sl1970 said:


> Hello. First post and seeking help to find a mechanical version of this watch below? Oh yes, in black too.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


It's a so-so copy of the iconic Junghans Max Bill, and I only know of quartz clones in the Chinese market. the real thing is often available for ~$450-500 on ebay, especially the small but lovely hand winding version.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> V
> 
> Very weird mate! I've bought from them many times using DHL to Australia without any dramas. Man, you truly are having a bad run...


At this stage I'm starting to think Springy smashed a mirror, had a cat walk under his ladder and went bald at puberty. I strongly advise him not to consider gambling or buying a Seiko in the short term - he's already losing the watch lottery.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Question: Has anyone ever bought a watch on aliexpress and refused it at the door so that it gets sent back to China?


you might run into problems when a requesting a refund. for example not picking up your item at the custom office, because you don't wanna pay custom tax isn't a valid reason for refund.

didn't happened to me, but i read plenty of reports concerning this issue in an aliexpress board.

which watch is it? maybe you can find a buyer in this thread.


----------



## Ozludo (Oct 4, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I don't have a Maranez, but I do have an orange Doxa and would love one with a blue dial. I can't justify the cost of another Doxa though.
> 
> Here's the Maranez in orange from their site and a pic of my Doxa...crikey, I didn't really notice just how close the Maranez is to the Doxa until I put these pics together!
> View attachment 15672756
> View attachment 15672757


I'm sorry (not sorry) to say that the latest batch of yellow Maranaz Samui steel divers has sold out - I just snagged the last one. Two orange left at the time of writing. A few of the others remain - two of the really nice light blue. None of the silver. Hop in quickly if you are on the fence.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ozludo said:


> I'm sorry (not sorry) to say that the latest batch of yellow Maranaz Samui steel divers has sold out - I just snagged the last one. Two orange left at the time of writing. A few of the others remain - two of the really nice light blue. None of the silver. Hop in quickly if you are on the fence.


Silver I havn't even seen in stock. And congrats I also ordered a yellow one also.  
Yesterday however the yellow were at 3 I then ordered and it went to two, and this morning back to three.
Either someone canceled or they slowly increase the stock.... Just to trick people into snagging them up.
But it wouldn't make sense because silver was sold out when I first looked there.... 
Or they are trickling in slowly.... I'm not sure but well congrats at least we have ours.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

spacecat said:


> you might run into problems when a requesting a refund. for example not picking up your item at the custom office, because you don't wanna pay custom tax isn't a valid reason for refund.
> 
> didn't happened to me, but i read plenty of reports concerning this issue in an aliexpress board.
> 
> which watch is it? maybe you can find a buyer in this thread.


I'll just accept it then. I just thought I could have it send back maybe on the off chance. It's not really a expensive watch but I was thinking about it. But might be best to just take it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Looks like a beautiful watch that Doxa you have.


Thank you. I waited a long, long time to buy one and it was worth the wait


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Question: Has anyone ever bought a watch on aliexpress and refused it at the door so that it gets sent back to China?


No, I've accepted everything. Have you had a problem with something you ordered?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Ozludo said:


> I'm sorry (not sorry) to say that the latest batch of yellow Maranaz Samui steel divers has sold out - I just snagged the last one. Two orange left at the time of writing. A few of the others remain - two of the really nice light blue. None of the silver. Hop in quickly if you are on the fence.


It's not that, so much as the extra cost. $399 for the watch is around $100 above what I'd normally consider paying for a watch with the NH35. I would have been willing to make an exception to get something close to the Doxa. But, I'd now have to factor in $80 for VAT plus whatever else our idiotic customs people and couriers can dream up to shaft the buyer with. It's not worth that price to me.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> No, I've accepted everything. Have you had a problem with something you ordered?


Just a change of heart now the Maranez came.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> It's not that, so much as the extra cost. $399 for the watch is around $100 above what I'd normally consider paying for a watch with the NH35. I would have been willing to make an exception to get something close to the Doxa. But, I'd now have to factor in $80 for VAT plus whatever else our idiotic customs people and couriers can dream up to shaft the buyer with. It's not worth that price to me.


I kind of agree with you. It's expensive for a nh35 but well it's a good looking watch and around seiko price. It's just a waiting game of the customs. The vat I dont have to pay thank the lord. I'll wait and see. Could have gotten some swiss movement or something. But I really wanted a yellow watch and theres not many good cheap ones around.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I kind of agree with you. It's expensive for a nh35 but well it's a good looking watch and around seiko price. It's just a waiting game of the customs. The vat I dont have to pay thank the lord. I'll wait and see. Could have gotten some swiss movement or something. But I really wanted a yellow watch and theres not many good cheap ones around.


If I were in your position of not worrying about customs I'd probably buy one. It's far removed from the usual (and increasingly boring) homages we see on AliEx and I don't remember seeing another homage to Doxa anywhere. The tough choice would be colour. I love yellow dive watches almost as much as orange and yet I have wanted a pale blue dial watch for ages. I'd have to toss a coin hehe 

Please post your thoughts when you get it. I'm really interested in what the Maranez are like.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Techme said:


> At this stage I'm starting to think Springy smashed a mirror, had a cat walk under his ladder and went bald at puberty. I strongly advise him not to consider gambling or buying a Seiko in the short term - he's already losing the watch lottery.


lol Poor Springys having a bad run!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Hi, welcome!
> 
> There's this, looks not bad.
> Shoutout to our local Viper for his great reviews
> ...


That's not a bad looking watch!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Looks like phylida is splitting the gap between San Martin and the lower tiers....at least price wise.









124.1US $ 40% OFF|New 300m Water Resistant 40mm Men's Black Diver Watch Automatic Nh35 Movement Sapphire Crystal Sub Homage - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





NH35 and BGW9 with a phylida bracelet sounds pretty nice.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Looks like phylida is splitting the gap between San Martin and the lower tiers....at least price wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They have to beat out Steeldive.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Mysterious Code recently released two OS20 Chronographs.
































































































Quite a few exotic colourways


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Merkur's newest chrono is out.








MERKUR First Colabs product Flieger watch with Super luminova Vintage Pilot Big Eye Chronograph Mechanical Type20 TypeXX


MERKUR First Colabs product Flieger watch with Super luminova Vintage Pilot Big Eye Chronograph Mechanical Type20 TypeXX



www.merkurwatch.com


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> Mysterious Code recently released two OS20 Chronographs.
> ...
> Quite a few exotic colourways


Where to find them?


----------



## Polco (Jul 1, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Looks like phylida is splitting the gap between San Martin and the lower tiers....at least price wise.


If only they carried a decent amount of stock, been waiting for a metal bracelet on their 300m range for ages!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> If I were in your position of not worrying about customs I'd probably buy one. It's far removed from the usual (and increasingly boring) homages we see on AliEx and I don't remember seeing another homage to Doxa anywhere. The tough choice would be colour. I love yellow dive watches almost as much as orange and yet I have wanted a pale blue dial watch for ages. I'd have to toss a coin hehe
> 
> Please post your thoughts when you get it. I'm really interested in what the Maranez are like.


I will friend, I will! And I don't think there's another homage to Doxa. There's not a lot of good yellow dive watches I think? I saw a nice Vostok but the lume is lackluster and meh... Do you have any yellow ones? I also am in to orange. To be honest it was really hard to pick between yellow and orange.... 

On the other hand.... what color is pale blue? There's a few blue maraneze's but I am not sure what pale blue is... _shame_ can you link the pale blue one? I must say however these Maranez things look really nice. They are a tad expensive but as I said before so is a Seiko around that price class and mind you.... It's Seiko so hardlex...  (Maybe also miss allignment if you have the lack that Springy has.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Polco said:


> If only they carried a decent amount of stock, been waiting for a metal bracelet on their 300m range for ages!


Yeah, stock always seems pretty low. Hoping it's just the newcomer low stock, low overhead thing and once he gets bigger, he can keep more in stock.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> They have to beat out Steeldive.


Yup. If their lume is close, I'd pay the difference to get the phylida. Phylida bracelet and clasp are quite a bit nicer, and the watch heads have been very impressive as well.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I've thought about getting a dress watch something different from the runoff mill variety! So any suggestions guys? No bigger than 40mm no date ( preferably) sapphire and a decent movt for around $300


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Looks like phylida is splitting the gap between San Martin and the lower tiers....at least price wise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice BUT! I wish they would start doing different original designs. No more subs or 50 Fathom homage!! I will say San Martins's latest vintage-inspired watch looks awesome and I'm thinking about pulling the pin on one, only problem is the misses will go absolutely nuts...lol


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've thought about getting a dress watch something different from the runoff mill variety! So any suggestions guys? No bigger than 40mm no date ( preferably) sapphire and a decent movt for around $300


These are both good options:









219.99US $ |Cadisen Wrist Watch Men 2019 Top Brand Luxury Famous Male Clock Automatic Watch Golden Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













128.95US $ 38% OFF|Nakzen Men Classic Automatic Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Man Stainless Steel Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino Miyota 9015 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

lart said:


> Where to find them?


瑞士品牌石英机芯神秘代码迪通拿彩虹迪钛金属夜店网红男女手表-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
瑞士品牌石英机芯神秘代码迪通拿彩虹迪钛金属夜店网红男女手表-淘宝网 (taobao.com)

Dropshippers will get a hold on them soon enough


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like Merkur is going the distance



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=532475994332960





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=532951170952109






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=533434924237067






__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=533385454242014





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=766374187646892


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> These are both good options:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Cadisan looks really nice I think I saw Jody from JOMW review it. Have you had one?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like Merkur is going the distance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks, nice mate! By the look of those pics, they have made a nice watch!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Guys, really need your help.
Need a set of hands 120/70 size with superluminova (suited for Miyota or ETA/Ronda) and can't find it anywhere.
Anyone has any close contacts with sellers such as San Martin or Steeldive? They had quartz versions and maybe they had a spare set of hands...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've thought about getting a dress watch something different from the runoff mill variety! So any suggestions guys? No bigger than 40mm no date ( preferably) sapphire and a decent movt for around $300


Just look for a tissot or comparable at that price especially from the gray market...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mercedes_sl1970 said:


> Hello. First post and seeking help to find a mechanical version of this watch below? Oh yes, in black too.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Here you go!


mercedes_sl1970 said:


> Hello. First post and seeking help to find a mechanical version of this watch below? Oh yes, in black too.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...


Here you go w/a Reef Tiger (very good quality & a host of colorways including silver/black) which uses a top notch movement---Miyota 9015.









242.45US $ 35% OFF|Reef Tiger/rt Top Band Luxury Dress Watch For Men Rose Gold Automatic Watches Brown Leather Strap Rga8215 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Here's the same watch on Reef Tiger's website: Classic Legend RGA8215-YWB


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

cuica said:


> Guys, really need your help.
> Need a set of hands 120/70 size with superluminova (suited for Miyota or ETA/Ronda) and can't find it anywhere.
> Anyone has any close contacts with sellers such as San Martin or Steeldive? They had quartz versions and maybe they had a spare set of hands...





AliExpress.com




AliExpress.com




AliExpress.com




Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've thought about getting a dress watch something different from the runoff mill variety! So any suggestions guys? No bigger than 40mm no date ( preferably) sapphire and a decent movt for around $300


Lobinni Microrotor





OEM-man-watch-high-quality-chinese


OEM-man-watch-high-quality-chinese



www.alibaba.com












225.5US $ 59% OFF|Lobinni Switzerland Luxury Brand 2021 New Products Mens Watch Mini Rotor Movement Watch Super Thin Automatic Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the links but unfortunately none of them have 120/70 hands...



Desk-bound said:


> AliExpress.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Have you a link for this micro rotor ?.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That Cadisan looks really nice I think I saw Jody from JOMW review it. Have you had one?


I've had both. Here's my reviews. They're older ones though, so forgive the quality.

Cadisen





Nakzen





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Here you go w/a Reef Tiger (very good quality & a host of colorways including silver/black) which uses a top notch movement---Miyota 9015.
> 
> ...


I have a similar looking one to that, as well.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I have a similar looking one to that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same watch as you but mine is white face/silver case (they say white dial, I say silver) w/black strap & I love it. It is the most accurate NH35 I've ever had! Was very tempted by the blue face though.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> I will friend, I will! And I don't think there's another homage to Doxa. There's not a lot of good yellow dive watches I think? I saw a nice Vostok but the lume is lackluster and meh... Do you have any yellow ones? I also am in to orange. To be honest it was really hard to pick between yellow and orange....
> 
> On the other hand.... what color is pale blue? There's a few blue maraneze's but I am not sure what pale blue is... _shame_ can you link the pale blue one? I must say however these Maranez things look really nice. They are a tad expensive but as I said before so is a Seiko around that price class and mind you.... It's Seiko so hardlex...  (Maybe also miss allignment if you have the lack that Springy has.


Yellow dive watches are fairly unusual. I have looked at a couple of the Vostok watches with a yellow dial and might go for one eventually. No post from Russia at the moment though. Sorry, I call it pale blue. They are really either 'turquoise' or 'light blue' 
Maranez Samui steel turquoise 
Maranez Samui steel light blue

I have one yellow watch and it's an old (1990's) Seiko I bought new. It's not a diver and never sees wrist time any more though. The whole Seiko experience is not of any interest to me now. High prices and poor QC.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> are really either 'turquoise' or 'light





leastonh said:


> Yellow dive watches are fairly unusual. I have looked at a couple of the Vostok watches with a yellow dial and might go for one eventually. No post from Russia at the moment though. Sorry, I call it pale blue. They are really either 'turquoise' or 'light blue'
> Maranez Samui steel turquoise
> Maranez Samui steel light blue
> 
> I have one yellow watch and it's an old (1990's) Seiko I bought new. It's not a diver and never sees wrist time any more though. The whole Seiko experience is not of any interest to me now. High prices and poor QC.


Light blue kind of looks like a true smurf color. Not like that Rolex that they call smurf... 
The torquoise one is nice.
I'm kind of shocked on how fast they are selling out.... They didn't even get that much stock.
And boom gone. Good thing I pulled the trigger soon, knew I couldn't think to long on this.

As for the Vostok watches yeah there are some really nice yellow ones.
I am happy I got one yellow watch in the collection now it's something I really wanted.
Yellow is just this underrated happy color.
But I wanted a orange one as well.... Aah well... Yellow is more rare I think.

As for Seiko I can kind of agree with you.... My Seiko turtle was 300 euro's second hand but the guy only had owned it for 3 months. But if I take it and I compare it to a San Martin that was half price.... The San Martin kind of puts it to shame. Which is a sad thing.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Zelos is releasing a few more models of the 40mm Swordfish tomorrow, and I was surprised to see that they start from $269 including FedEx shipping. This is in the price range of some of the better AliEx watches we talk about on here.

Does anybody on here own a Zelos Swordfish from a previous batch? If so, is jumping on one for $269 a "no brainer"?

I am very tempted, but have no experience with the brand, other than having seen a couple of glowing reviews of other models by Zelos in the past year.









Swordfish 40mm Diver


Launch prices will be valid till the 30th of Nov and the RRP will start at $399 while stocks last. Prices include shipping via Fedex/DHL but not taxes or customs duties. Please expect shipping in around 3-4 weeks after your order is placed for the launch specials.




zeloswatches.com


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Zelos is releasing a few more models of the 40mm Swordfish tomorrow, and I was surprised to see that they start from $269 including FedEx shipping. This is in the price range of some of the better AliEx watches we talk about on here.
> 
> Does anybody on here own a Zelos Swordfish from a previous batch? If so, is jumping on one for $269 a "no brainer"?
> 
> ...


I don't have the swordfish and only the mako, but I like that they have their own designs. I have had the bezel not line up perfectly and a bit of backplay on it, though from all the reviews I've seen, people say there is no backplay and perfectly aligned.

That said, I think I'm done with divers for the moment, so I'll pass, though that mother of pearl dial looks really nice.

My suggestion is that I would take this over other ali watches at this price point.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Eltrebor said:


> I don't have the swordfish and only the mako, but I like that they have their own designs. I have had the bezel not line up perfectly and a bit of backplay on it, though from all the reviews I've seen, people say there is no backplay and perfectly aligned.
> 
> That said, I think I'm done with divers for the moment, so I'll pass, though that mother of pearl dial looks really nice.
> 
> My suggestion is that I would take this over other ali watches at this price point.


How do they compare against ali watches because I believe these are made in Singapore? So that means + importing fees.

Something that Ali watches do not have.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> How do they compare against ali watches because I believe these are made in Singapore? So that means + importing fees.
> 
> Something that Ali watches do not have.


I bought a Ventus watch (Zelos sister company, also based in Singapore) during their KS campaign. This is long before Covid, Brexit or the VAT nightmare happened. Anyway, I paid £190 for the watch and by the time I'd finished with duty and fees, ended up with a total of around £240-250. It wasn't a surprise because it came from Singapore and they didn't mark the watch value down on the packaging.

I never bought from Zelos because they didn't have any EU distributors with the Swordfish model I wanted in stock and those cost a lot more than the Ventus. Some say they are the best thing ever. Others that the finishing is 'ok' and not stellar. As usual with a microbrand, it depends who you ask.

The Ventus is excellent and was worth what I paid. However, it's not perfect and I wouldn't go higher. My San Martin is better.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> Light blue kind of looks like a true smurf color. Not like that Rolex that they call smurf...
> The torquoise one is nice.
> I'm kind of shocked on how fast they are selling out.... They didn't even get that much stock.
> And boom gone. Good thing I pulled the trigger soon, knew I couldn't think to long on this.
> ...


I don't like that shade of blue on the new Rolex. Mind you, I'm not a Rolex fan anyway 

Maranez selling out so quickly is probably due to the low price compared to the Doxa and the fact they are the only company making homages to them.

Yes, I've said exactly this more than once before about my Seiko Turtle compared to my San Martin. The San Martin was 1/3rd the price and far better in every way. I paid over £400 for the Seiko! It's worth maybe half that and that's pushing it.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I don't like that shade of blue on the new Rolex. Mind you, I'm not a Rolex fan anyway
> 
> Maranez selling out so quickly is probably due to the low price compared to the Doxa and the fact they are the only company making homages to them.
> 
> Yes, I've said exactly this more than once before about my Seiko Turtle compared to my San Martin. The San Martin was 1/3rd the price and far better in every way. I paid over £400 for the Seiko! It's worth maybe half that and that's pushing it.


Maranez also did not have a lot of stock to begin with. I think I was there very early as I checked every day and by then silver they had 0 and yellow 3 and some others around 5 to 2. I'm happy I got mine and I kept checking everyday.

And I think you are right compared to a doxa they are cheap and no one else makes them. I also believe they updated the hands and such so it should be better now. I will post pictures when I got it. It was in Liege but it went to France to a international airport. But I live like 1 hour drive away from liege.... So a lot of polution for nothing. The road to the French international airport is 2 times longer then it was to my place haha.

Post offices need to co-operate better......

And yeah I used the bezel on my turtle and it doesn't even feel like 120 clicks it feels like 60 or something. I didn't check the specs to verify it but damn what a joke 

I'm also not a rolex fan I just thought that that nickname smurf was very undeserved if you check the color of that Maranez it deserves it more.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> How do they compare against ali watches because I believe these are made in Singapore? So that means + importing fees.
> 
> Something that Ali watches do not have.


Like leastonh said, I quite enjoy my watch from Zelos and it isn't an homage. That being said, I find my San Martin has better finishing but the dials on some of the Zelos are just too nice.

I don't know how the customs and taxes work outside of the US work, but all I had to pay was the sticker price, tax already included in it. I believe they changed the price for customs to $100 so I didn't have to pay that either.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Eltrebor said:


> Like leastonh said, I quite enjoy my watch from Zelos and it isn't an homage. That being said, I find my San Martin has better finishing but the dials on some of the Zelos are just too nice.
> 
> I don't know how the customs and taxes work outside of the US work, but all I had to pay was the sticker price, tax already included in it. I believe they changed the price for customs to $100 so I didn't have to pay that either.


Here customs suck in the European union. I am really clenching my buttcheeks for this Maranez I bought... I hope they marked it down for the love of God.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Zelos is releasing a few more models of the 40mm Swordfish tomorrow, and I was surprised to see that they start from $269 including FedEx shipping. This is in the price range of some of the better AliEx watches we talk about on here.
> 
> Does anybody on here own a Zelos Swordfish from a previous batch? If so, is jumping on one for $269 a "no brainer"?
> 
> ...


I have a 40mm Swordfish from the last batch and really happy with it, and had a bronze 42mm Swordfish before which I sold on, I much prefer the 40mm size with the Swordfish design. Would say the quality is very good, for me hard to say if it is actually better than a San Martin or just comparable (have a couple of SMs), but the bracelet on the Swordfish is fantastic and the bezel action is really solid. 
The value was marked down both times so ended up paying around £30 or so in taxes each time.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Just received my bronze "turtle" with the pt5000 in the mail from Cronos. It seems more like a capt willard, but I guess all of these style watches are described as turtles. I am very satisfied with my buy. It has the nicest click for it's bezel I've had, though it has a decent amount of backplay it lines up correctly when pushed back completely.

I went for the sterile dial because I hate the Cronos logo with a passion usually reserved for war criminals. While the sterile dial is not ideal, the sunburst dial has enough going on that the void space doesn't bother me terribly.

For the price of $189 with a movement I wanted to try out, I would say it is definitely worth the price.









I'm going to try and force the patina with some vinegar fumes to get it a more rugged look.








It fits surprisingly well for my small wrist. I was worried with the listing saying the dial diameter was 44mm (I measure 43.5), but the 46.8 mm lug to lug makes it feel much smaller.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Lobinni Microrotor
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not too bad and with a mini rotor! I've always wanted to try one plus this display back is quite impressive this black ones not to bad. Cheers


----------



## mercedes_sl1970 (Jan 24, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Here you go w/a Reef Tiger (very good quality & a host of colorways including silver/black) which uses a top notch movement---Miyota 9015.
> 
> ...


Thanks for this - they look rather nice!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I've had both. Here's my reviews. They're older ones though, so forgive the quality.
> 
> Cadisen
> 
> ...


Cheers Viper ill watch it after work!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> I have a similar looking one to that, as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda reminds me of the Orient Bambino! Very cool indeed...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the links but unfortunately none of them have 120/70 hands...








hanana watch Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller hanana watch Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com






Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Have you a link for this micro rotor ?.








OEM-man-watch-high-quality-chinese


OEM-man-watch-high-quality-chinese



www.alibaba.com












225.5US $ 59% OFF|Lobinni Switzerland Luxury Brand 2021 New Products Mens Watch Mini Rotor Movement Watch Super Thin Automatic Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks but no luck either.
The best I could find was non-luminoba hands on eBay...



Desk-bound said:


> hanana watch Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress
> 
> 
> Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller hanana watch Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.
> ...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Import fees are a bich in Europe. It’s partly why I like Chinese for lower end and German for higher end. The more obvious Japanese and Swiss tend to have higher fees. I would probably just buy off the likes of Jomashop for everything $200-1000 if I was in the USA.

European micro brands are also an option, though not many that I really fancy. I like Baltic but not good value imo.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Zelos is releasing a few more models of the 40mm Swordfish tomorrow, and I was surprised to see that they start from $269 including FedEx shipping. This is in the price range of some of the better AliEx watches we talk about on here.
> 
> Does anybody on here own a Zelos Swordfish from a previous batch? If so, is jumping on one for $269 a "no brainer"?
> 
> ...


Its great to see Zelos offering some more affordable options.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Maranez also did not have a lot of stock to begin with. I think I was there very early as I checked every day and by then silver they had 0 and yellow 3 and some others around 5 to 2. I'm happy I got mine and I kept checking everyday.
> 
> And I think you are right compared to a doxa they are cheap and no one else makes them.


They are no doubt made in China. It will be interesting to see if the Chinese manufacturers pick up on how popular they are.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Import fees are a bich in Europe. It's partly why I like Chinese for lower end and German for higher end. The more obvious Japanese and Swiss tend to have higher fees. I would probably just buy off the likes of Jomashop for everything $200-1000 if I was in the USA.
> 
> European micro brands are also an option, though not many that I really fancy. I like Baltic but not good value imo.


Yeah import fees really suck.  I will get my Maranez tomorrow but seems Fedex charges the import fees later. I just hope Maranez has marked it down for me.... If they put the full 399$ on it I'm in for a treat baby.



caktaylor said:


> They are no doubt made in China. It will be interesting to see if the Chinese manufacturers pick up on how popular they are.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well that's the thing they seem to swim in a sea of they're own? Seems they also always stock small batches. While I feel like San Martin and Heimdallr just crank out dozens of watches. Maranez seems to never carry a lot of stock. So I wonder if the smaller batches allow for better quality control. I don't know when the first batch was sold but it also seems to cost them a lot more time to restock.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Yeah import fees really suck.  I will get my Maranez tomorrow but seems Fedex charges the import fees later. I just hope Maranez has marked it down for me.... If they put the full 399$ on it I'm in for a treat baby.


I think the import tax and customs fees are now so out of hand that I am really going to have to cut back on watch purchases. The customs office have finally received my Bulova Moonwatch from Jomashop, and this morning sent me a description of all the items they are going to tax me for separately: the watch itself, the spare strap, shipping, and (this is astonishing) "presentation box". They are setting their own made-up value on the strap and "presentation box" in order to tax me on them as "gifts".

My girlfriend, who is a professor of economics and political science, claims that the govt has urged the customs office to raise as much tax as possible, due to loss of other taxes over the past year due to covid-19. So, they are tightening the screws, but to the point where people like me are just going to order a lot less taxable stuff.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I think the import tax and customs fees are now so out of hand that I am really going to have to cut back on watch purchases. The customs office have finally received my Bulova Moonwatch from Jomashop, and this morning sent me a description of all the items they are going to tax me for separately: the watch itself, the spare strap, shipping, and (this is astonishing) "presentation box". They are setting their own made-up value on the strap and "presentation box" in order to tax me on them as "gifts".
> 
> My girlfriend, who is a professor of economics and political science, claims that the govt has urged the customs office to raise as much tax as possible, due to loss of other taxes over the past year due to covid-19. So, they are tightening the screws, but to the point where people like me are just going to order a lot less taxable stuff.


Damn that sucks. I believe Jomashop has this option that you can prepay the taxes? Might be the best option then as the government cannot do anything then or so I believe. I always like to prepay taxes if it's offered just because you never know what they will put on it. The maranez will arive tomorrow thought it's a joke.

I like 1 hour away from Liege. The watch arrives at Liege. They transport it to France.... Then they fly it from France to Cologne in Germany which is also just like Liege just one hour away from me..... It's ridiculous... And a waste of resources and pollution..... Anyway it comes with Fedex I never used fedex before but I believe they sent a later bill.... So that's something I hate, being kept in the dark about the customs....

**** my life. DHL insists you just pay it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> I think the import tax and customs fees are now so out of hand that I am really going to have to cut back on watch purchases. The customs office have finally received my Bulova Moonwatch from Jomashop, and this morning sent me a description of all the items they are going to tax me for separately: the watch itself, the spare strap, shipping, and (this is astonishing) "presentation box". They are setting their own made-up value on the strap and "presentation box" in order to tax me on them as "gifts".
> 
> My girlfriend, who is a professor of economics and political science, claims that the govt has urged the customs office to raise as much tax as possible, due to loss of other taxes over the past year due to covid-19. So, they are tightening the screws, but to the point where people like me are just going to order a lot less taxable stuff.


Itemising to that extent is just taking the mick. A 'presentation box'!!! Now, I've heard it all. I'd be furious to have received that from customs. My watch purchases have all but dried up recently and I can't see that changing for a while. I might try buying one on AliEx seeing as they are providing invoices. Otherwise, the vast majority of companies I'd usually consider in the EU are no longer on my potential purchase list.

Your girlfriend makes a lot of sense! It is ultimately self defeating though. Taxing to the point where regular buyers simply stop spending is going to decrease the tax revenue from imports, not increase it. They should have been reasonable about it all and limited the extra costs to VAT alone instead of being greedy. SMH...!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Damn that sucks. I believe Jomashop has this option that you can prepay the taxes? Might be the best option then as the government cannot do anything then or so I believe. I always like to prepay taxes if it's offered just because you never know what they will put on it.


Are you sure you can prepay taxes? I didn't see anything about it on Jomashop. I did order something from Amazon UK recently, and they charged me a "deposit" towards customs taxes and fees, saying this was only an approximation and would still have to go through customs clearance and may be subject to an adjustment. Although, it did arrive without any extra charges, so maybe the "deposit" really is accurately calculated.


----------



## stolzman (Jan 18, 2021)

Has anyone of you bought the Parnis DateJust, the newer bigger version with minute marks and a triangle at 12?
Do you have any photos? Opinions?
It looks really good, there is also a new "Cissden" with NH35, but I have never heard of them.

CISSDEN on AliExpress


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

cuica said:


> Thanks but no luck either.
> The best I could find was non-luminoba hands on eBay...


You could get some that are smaller and broach them. I have only staked one once and it was a long tubed hand. I don't know how important the watch is to you, but these options do work.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Are you sure you can prepay taxes? I didn't see anything about it on Jomashop. I did order something from Amazon UK recently, and they charged me a "deposit" towards customs taxes and fees, saying this was only an approximation and would still have to go through customs clearance and may be subject to an adjustment. Although, it did arrive without any extra charges, so maybe the "deposit" really is accurately calculated.


Well here it is for me, not sure if it's there for you. Not sure how accurate it is, but I do think when it's paid like that customs officials will not even look further. Because that costs time and it's prepaid so it's easier for them to focus on something else (I think)


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I really appreciate your help but I'm not sure my watchmaker would do that, I don't have tools or skills for that.
But thanks anyway!



nello said:


> You could get some that are smaller and broach them. I have only staked one once and it was a long tubed hand. I don't know how important the watch is to you, but these options do work.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Anyone has any experience with Merkur? They have some really bad customer service in my experience....


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Mornin'









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone has any experience with Merkur? They have some really bad customer service in my experience....


I've only bought one watch from them before. I didn't have any issues.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> Mornin'
> View attachment 15677147
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


Nice combo 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Are you sure you can prepay taxes? I didn't see anything about it on Jomashop. I did order something from Amazon UK recently, and they charged me a "deposit" towards customs taxes and fees, saying this was only an approximation and would still have to go through customs clearance and may be subject to an adjustment. Although, it did arrive without any extra charges, so maybe the "deposit" really is accurately calculated.


Ebay offers it some years now if the sellers want to use it. They use most of the time DHL and costs are calculated and paid by them. They have their own people for getting through customs but due to the whole ebay scheme you pay much less than what you would pay as an individual. For expensive items that you really want it take makes sense.

As far as Amazon.de is concerned most Chinese things come with a policy that you are protected against paying extra duties import fees etc (unless of course it is clearly stated shipping is made from abroad). I always choose it if price difference is low. Unfortunately price difference is most often very high and choose to gamble with customs.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Do you know a chinese watch brand that is considered good quality and able to follow the heart ? (something reliable from a health And from a technical viewpoint)
(like from example watches from withings, scan watch model for example )
Thank you ;=)


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

Amazing thread! Not so great for my wallet.

Does anyone have a link to an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra alternative? I see a few but I was hoping to score one with blue hands and indices on a plain white dial. Something as close to this fellow (not my photo) as possible. Massive bonus points for a 38mm size. Thanks!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Arcane Analog said:


> Amazing thread! Not so great for my wallet.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra alternative? I see a few but I was hoping to score one with blue hands and indices on a plain white dial. Something as close to this fellow (not my photo) as possible. Massive bonus points for a 38mm size. Thanks!


Not seen that particular colour version. But here's a link.








80.04US $ 42% OFF|Luxury Corgeut Automatic Watch Mechanical Men Leather Wrist Watches sapphire waterproof sport Casual Self Wind male Clock 3021B|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










http://www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Arcane Analog said:


> Amazing thread! Not so great for my wallet.
> 
> Does anyone have a link to an Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra alternative? I see a few but I was hoping to score one with blue hands and indices on a plain white dial. Something as close to this fellow (not my photo) as possible. Massive bonus points for a 38mm size. Thanks!


Not sure about a plain white dial. This is the closest I have in my collection.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone has any experience with Merkur? They have some really bad customer service in my experience....


I purchased a watch from them during the 2020 holiday season. I received the watch in the USA very quickly and didn't have any problems with the watch.


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

It's funny when Ali Express makes the version of watches we want. BB with a date and "I0" not "10" you got it!

Seamaster with no He Valve! Right up!


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

3 new pieces arrived 2 days ago. Here's the first one


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

Gents, thanks for the contributions. I did see the Corgeut but I was hoping for a dial that is flat white. My OCD cannot handle the textured dial nor the red minute markings.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone has any experience with Merkur? They have some really bad customer service in my experience....


Which Merkur? I thought there was an AliExpress Merkur which got seriously panned, but the new Website Merkur might be different?
I have no personal experience with either, just repeating from memory.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone has any experience with Merkur? They have some really bad customer service in my experience....


I ordered from merkurwatch.com two separate times recently, and had no issues either time.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Anyone has any experience with Merkur? They have some really bad customer service in my experience....


Merkur gave me the fastest service ever on their Aliexpress store. I asked them for a small coupon before I ordered and they did that. Then they shocked me by delivering in one week via FedEx, during Christmas even! AluE normally takes one month to six weeks for USA deliveries.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Don't order one of these Hemsut canvas straps. It shou be adver as titanium, because it is stronger than steel. The break-in period will exceed my lifetime! It looks good, but practically unusable.

US $16.14 5% OFF|Hemsut Canvas Watch Bands Premium Material Quick Release Green Quality Casual Watch Straps Steel Buckle 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Retailmenot currently has 10% cash back on AliExpress purchases.

That's a nice extra discount that you don't often see.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just a heads up. I received a message from Ali on my phone app. The Chinese new year starts Feb. 4 through Feb. 21. So no AliExpress shipments will be made throughout that time period. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The corgeut aquaterra is awesome !!!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

This thing has been reviewed by everyone...but one more can't hurt.

Escapement time Flieger type B






Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> This thing has been reviewed by everyone...but one more can't hurt.
> 
> Escapement time Flieger type B
> 
> ...


Wow, just ordered one of these, great review, wish this was up a few days ago I would have used your affiliate link.
And I got a Geckota strap for it which will get here in a few days, the watch? Who knows?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Wow, just ordered one of these, good timing!
> And a Geckota strap for it.


Haha, indeed. The stock strap is surprisingly good, but it'll look great on the gekota I'm sure.

You will LOVE this watch!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> Wow, just ordered one of these, great review, wish this was up a few days ago I would have used your affiliate link.
> And I got a Geckota strap for it which will get here in a few days, the watch? Who knows?


I may have to get one to see what all the fuss is about! So out of the two what's your favorite?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Don't order one of these Hemsut canvas straps. It shou be adver as titanium, because it is stronger than steel. The break-in period will exceed my lifetime! It looks good, but practically unusable.
> 
> US $16.14 5% OFF|Hemsut Canvas Watch Bands Premium Material Quick Release Green Quality Casual Watch Straps Steel Buckle 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


My Glycine Golden Eye had the stiffest strap I ever had, same type of style as yours, a few minutes working it in like a leather strap softened the strap dramatically.

The strap would never have broken in from just wearing it.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> This thing has been reviewed by everyone...but one more can't hurt.
> 
> Escapement time Flieger type B
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. I agree with everything you said. It's a fantastic watch and worth every penny for someone who's hedging about buying a Flieger


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I may have to get one to see what all the fuss is about! So out of the two what's your favorite?


out of the two straps? The original and the Geckota? I wanted the original flieger style in brown, which is why I ordered the Geckota. Not a quality issue really.
Don't have either strap yet, the Geckota strap will be here next week, the watch, when the aliexpress and canadian postal system gods decide!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Wow, just ordered one of these, great review, wish this was up a few days ago I would have used your affiliate link.
> And I got a Geckota strap for it which will get here in a few days, the watch? Who knows?





leastonh said:


> Thanks for the review. I agree with everything you said. It's a fantastic watch and worth every penny for someone who's hedging about buying a Flieger


It's a great watch. Escapement Time have some really nice pieces. I have quite a few of them now.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I want to put out a good word for the YangQi official watchband store. They sell heimdallr watches. He has close connections with the heimdallr factory.

I had bought a 62-mas (Heimdallr) it seems his pictures on the page had a old model and he sent me the new model. I didn't like the new model and contacted him. He apologised and suggested he could have heimdallr factory sent me a gift like watchroll or something. Or a free return.

I chose the free return. Now I do appreciate honest sellers on aliexpress. He explained the green and blue versions were still old version but the black one wasnt.

Now you might say sloppy store. But I should have looked better at the customer reviews.... anyway I'm happy he was really helpful from the start. So if your looking for a heimdallr watch I would say this is a good store. They offered me the best service in ages. No buts, no weird things. Just a fast reply and him apologising and being very friendly.

What a change for once! And of course easy local free returns. So I'm happy.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Great review turd!

The ET flieger is indeed an AliExpress classic at this point. Didn’t know it was 42.5mm. Would love if they made a 40-41mm B-dial with a slimmer bezel. But happy with the chrono version (which is basically that)


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> I want to put out a good word for the YangQi official watchband store. They sell heimdallr watches. He he close connections with the heimdallr factory.
> 
> I had bought a 62-mas (Heimdallr) it seems his pictures on the page had a old model and he sent me the new model. I didn't like the new model and contacted him. He apologised and suggested he could have heimdallr factory sent me a gift like watchroll or something. Or a free return.
> 
> ...


What's the differences between the new and the old version? (Since when is there a new version? :x)

I've got one on its way to me and honestly have no idea which version I ordered 

Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Poerger said:


> What's the differences between the new and the old version? (Since when is there a new version? :x)
> 
> I've got one on its way to me and honestly have no idea which version I ordered
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk





Poerger said:


> What's the differences between the new and the old version? (Since when is there a new version? :x)
> 
> I've got one on its way to me and honestly have no idea which version I ordered
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Mi 9T mit Tapatalk


I'll show you German friend!

This is the old one:










New one:









Not the best photo but the new one has no logo.
Also the indices seem to be like a lot whiter.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Maranez yellow is back in stock x2.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> It's a great watch. Escapement Time have some really nice pieces. I have quite a few of them now.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I can't wait until it winds its way here.
In the meantime, I got my Geckota strap, will break it in on my Cronos subby. Feels pretty soft, not the most flexible yet but give it some time on wrist and I think it will be fine.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> out of the two straps? The original and the Geckota? I wanted the original flieger style in brown, which is why I ordered the Geckota. Not a quality issue really.
> Don't have either strap yet, the Geckota strap will be here next week, the watch, when the aliexpress and canadian postal system gods decide!


I meant between the the ET quartz chrono or the auto Type A dial Flieger!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I meant between the the ET quartz chrono or the auto Type A dial Flieger!


Ok I ordered the Type B dial.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> Ok I ordered the Type B dial.


That's the one ill get! Then i might try the auto. Don't forget pics when it gets here buddy...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> I can't wait until it winds its way here.
> In the meantime, I got my Geckota strap, will break it in on my Cronos subby. Feels pretty soft, not the most flexible yet but give it some time on wrist and I think it will be fine.
> View attachment 15679625
> View attachment 15679626


Gekota makes fantastic straps and I think you can get leather treatment oils to help soften it up and ad a nice coloration to the leather.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Is this Corgeut dress watch new?

It looks simple yet elegant.

I haven't been able to find any reviews, and there isn't any feedback from buyers yet.









230.0US $ |Corgeut 40mm Mens Watch Saphirglass White Dial Japan Miyota8215 Automatisch Mechanical Herren Waterproof Fashion WristWatch Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Merkur just released their New Blue and Orange option for the Turtle.








MERKUR OCEANMASTER 300M Homage Vintage Turtle Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Japan NH35 Automatic Diver Men’s Watch Fine Quality Case Details


MERKUR OCEANMASTER 300M Homage Vintage Turtle Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Japan NH35 Automatic Diver Men’s Watch Fine Quality Case Details



www.merkurwatch.com








__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=533434924237067





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=532951170952109


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur just released their New Blue and Orange option for the Turtle.


MERKUR: Possibly the best Chinese Turtle maker out there.
I also like the fact that it's not slavishly a copy of the original.
I sure do enjoy mine. Oh, and their TUNA is also outstanding.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> I'll show you German friend!
> 
> This is the old one:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the photos 

Yeah it seems different - although the differences in the lume / indexes might be due to the different lighting / photo angle.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

First IRL images of the new San Martin black bay?

















This guy has them in hand for$350.









Custom 1958 Retro Business Watches Mechanical Stainless Steel Men's Wrist watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Custom 1958 Retro Business Watches Mechanical Stainless Steel Men's Wrist watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I have purchased from him before with no issues. 
40mm and pt5000


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Is this Corgeut dress watch new?
> 
> It looks simple yet elegant.
> 
> ...


No, that one has been out a while. Still nice looking....and probably pretty decent.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Poerger said:


> Thanks for the photos
> 
> Yeah it seems different - although the differences in the lume / indexes might be *due to the different lighting / photo angle.*


Probably due more to fading at different rates. The bezel does not stay lit for long.

Lemme see if I have one that's more fresh. Hmm....


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> First IRL images of the new San Martin black bay?
> This guy has them in hand for$350.
> I have purchased from him before with no issues.
> 40mm and pt5000


I already ordered black one. I was thinking about waiting for resl pics, but then f*ck it, specs are best what I can expect and its san martin. what could goes wrong.  (I hope bracelet will be without problem this time  )


----------



## davek35 (Jun 12, 2017)

Crap. San Martin seems to know how to get in my wallet lately. Where from?
I tend to get them from the 'official' store. I'll keep looking for these. Thanks!


turdbogls said:


> First IRL images of the new San Martin black bay?
> View attachment 15680646
> 
> View attachment 15680647
> ...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

davek35 said:


> Crap. San Martin seems to know how to get in my wallet lately. Where from?
> I tend to get them from the 'official' store. I'll keep looking for these. Thanks!


My bad, forgot to paste the link 
OP updated but this guy









Custom 1958 Retro Business Watches Mechanical Stainless Steel Men's Wrist watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Custom 1958 Retro Business Watches Mechanical Stainless Steel Men's Wrist watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> My bad, forgot to paste the link
> OP updated but this guy


Just one minor issue...again glossy bezel as their last vintage diver...matt one would be much better imho.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

W


Mimo320 said:


> I already ordered black one. I was thinking about waiting for resl pics, but then f*ck it, specs are best what I can expect and its san martin. what could goes wrong.  (I hope bracelet will be without problem this time  )


Where's the link to them mate?


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> W
> Where's the link to them mate?


As turdbogls mentioned:









Custom 1958 Retro Business Watches Mechanical Stainless Steel Men's Wrist watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Custom 1958 Retro Business Watches Mechanical Stainless Steel Men's Wrist watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Again on product photo bezel is looking not so glossy as real pictures on ebay.
And again shark on crown, but at least only 2 kinds of logos, not 3 as 6200 retro diver 
At least microadjustment looks ok to me.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Mimo320 said:


> As turdbogls mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im blind as a bat lol Cheers.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

While it's not a aliexpress watch it's on eBay I think this looks great! Love the domed crystal, unfortunately it's only mineral and it's a bit pricey.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

I think they really messed up the blue 58, looks too blue, too glossy and the handset seems to be off white with some yellow in it. Such a shame as that was the one i was most excited about 😔


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> While it's not a aliexpress watch it's on eBay I think this looks great! Love the domed crystal, unfortunately it's only mineral and it's a bit pricey.
> View attachment 15680732


Imitation of the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope, and according to the description it's not actually a chronograph--which is what I would expect from the dial. If you're intent on getting such an "homage" you could save a hundred bucks and get a real chronograph by getting this, from Loreo, or if you want the real aesthetic get a quartz Max Bill; they can be had for less than $400 on ebay.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mlstein said:


> Imitation of the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope, and according to the description it's not actually a chronograph--which is what I would expect from the dial. If you're intent on getting such an "homage" you could save a hundred bucks and get a real chronograph by getting this, from Loreo, or if you want the real aesthetic get a quartz Max Bill; they can be had for less than $400 on ebay.


I've had one of these for quite a while now. I really like it.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The SM BB58 looks great, although not quite as nice as I hoped tbh (granted only a few pics so far). I think the colours are a bit oversaturated. In particular the blue bezel looks too bright, perhaps because they use ceramic compared to aluminium like the originals. It gives it a more modern look, though, so at least it's a bit different.








(not my pics)









Price is also a tough one for me. $350 is steep for an Ali watch. Their vintage sub watch is ~$220 and it looks like this is basically the same bar PT5000 (~$60) over NH35 (~$30). Anyway, curious to see this one on YouTube etc when its widely available.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

On Ali from the same eBay seller. Good guy to deal with!









379.44US $ 28% OFF|San Martin Upgrade Sn008g V2 Stainless Steel Dive Men's Watch Retro Water Ghost 20atm Luxury Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just found out that Geervo added a bunch of inexpensive, sterile, _and_ modestly sized watches *with a Seiko VH31* movement in them ('sweep' quartz @4 bps).

I think I'm gonna give a couple of them a try  Who's with me?

[edit] ordered two: Flieger w/ blue hand, and blue Sixties homage 

40.5 mm Flieger Type A, black or white dial, white second hand, choice of sapphire crystal (75€) or hardlex (58€).
















40.5 mm Flieger A, white dial only, blue second hand, sapphire (75€) or mineral (58€) crystal









40.5 mm Glashütte Original homage, white or blue dial (hardlex, 58€)
















And a larger 44 mm Flieger Type B, sapphire (75€) or hardlex (58€)









Nicolas


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

aksel4don said:


> 3 new pieces arrived 2 days ago. Here's the first one


So... here's the second one


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Just found out that Geervo added a bunch of inexpensive, sterile, _and_ modestly sized watches *with a Seiko VH31* movement in them ('sweep' quartz @4 bps).
> 
> I think I'm gonna give a couple of them a try  Who's with me?
> 
> ...


happy to have slim wrists, can save a decent amount of money - all these would be too big


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Since no one has posted a picture on a bracelet, here we go. This is all I could come up with while I am moving. Once again, if anyone comes up with a bracelet that fits, please post a picture.


----------



## ffriasmod (Jan 12, 2021)

Planning to pull the trigger on one of these myself, but from here:
San Martin 1958 vintage automatic mechancial diving wrist watch SN0008-G

Can anyone vouch if this is a legit seller?



turdbogls said:


> On Ali from the same eBay seller. Good guy to deal with!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Looks great on wrist. What is the L2L on this one?



aksel4don said:


> So... here's the second one
> 
> View attachment 15681385


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mlstein said:


> Imitation of the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope, and according to the description it's not actually a chronograph--which is what I would expect from the dial. If you're intent on getting such an "homage" you could save a hundred bucks and get a real chronograph by getting this, from Loreo, or if you want the real aesthetic get a quartz Max Bill; they can be had for less than $400 on ebay.


Yeah after going thru the specs its just not worth it.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mlstein said:


> Imitation of the Junghans Max Bill Chronoscope, and according to the description it's not actually a chronograph--which is what I would expect from the dial. If you're intent on getting such an "homage" you could save a hundred bucks and get a real chronograph by getting this, from Loreo, or if you want the real aesthetic get a quartz Max Bill; they can be had for less than $400 on ebay.


I found one for $420 in perfect con on chrono24 not to bad.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> Just found out that Geervo added a bunch of inexpensive, sterile, _and_ modestly sized watches *with a Seiko VH31* movement in them ('sweep' quartz @4 bps).
> 
> I think I'm gonna give a couple of them a try  Who's with me?
> 
> ...


I bought a Geervo a few weeks ago in a type B dial Flieger watch with the ST-36 and it keeps phenomenal time.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

mougino said:


> Just found out that Geervo added a bunch of inexpensive, sterile, _and_ modestly sized watches *with a Seiko VH31* movement in them ('sweep' quartz @4 bps).
> 
> I think I'm gonna give a couple of them a try  Who's with me?
> 
> ...


I like the blue one, but I really don't want to buy any more watches with mineral crystal. Maybe I'm hard on my watches, but I can't keep it scratch free.

I'd rather get an escapement time for a few dollars more.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Mimo320 said:


> Again on product photo bezel is looking not so glossy as real pictures on ebay.
> And again shark on crown, but at least only 2 kinds of logos, not 3 as 6200 retro diver
> At least microadjustment looks ok to me.
> 
> ...


Here is a short video of those San Martin BB homages, which might help get a better idea of "real life" colours:


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I'll wait for better reviews, but the blue indeed doesn't look right :/

Also why do they 'ceramic bezel everything'?
On vintage divers and also on this bb homage a normal alu bezel would have been sooooo much better


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manzonium said:


> I like the blue one, but I really don't want to buy any more watches with mineral crystal. Maybe I'm hard on my watches, but I can't keep it scratch free.
> 
> I'd rather get an escapement time for a few dollars more.


They also offer the blue Glashütte Original Sixties homage with sapphire and a variety of other movements:

Seagull ST2824 for 98€: US $116.0 50% OFF|new 40.5mm 26 jewels 2824 Automatic mechanical movement 10Bar sapphire glass luminous pilot Mechanical watches GR88 20|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

Seiko NH35A for 193€: US $199.0 |GEERVO No logo simple style 40mm Automatic men's Watch blue dial Japan NH35A movement Vibration frequency per hour 21600|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

Seagull ST2130 for 210€: US $219.0 |GEERVO No logo 40mm Automatic men's Watch blue dial Seagull ST2130 movement Vibration frequency per hour 28800|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

Sellita SW200 and domed crystal for 385€: US $456.0 |GEERVO No logo 40mm Automatic men's Watch Blue dial silver dial sw200 movement Protruding dome glass Simple style Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

According to Reddit this morning, a few hours ago, Phylida released a few more of their Mechanical Moonwatch homages, including their Tin Tin model. Also according to Reddit, they all sold out within an hour.

Can someone explain how a company like Phylida can release just a few watches every few months? I thought factories had to make batches of several hundred at a time to make a batch run economically viable.

Is an AliExpress seller like Phylida holding back stock to create rarity, or are they really making tiny batches every now and again? I can't understand it.









171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Techme said:


> Looks great on wrist. What is the L2L on this one?


Thanks. It's 46,5-47 mm L2L


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

manzonium said:


> I like the blue one, but I really don't want to buy any more watches with mineral crystal. Maybe I'm hard on my watches, but I can't keep it scratch free.
> 
> I'd rather get an escapement time for a few dollars more.


Greevo uses sapphire but you must select sapphire as there's two versions!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Poerger said:


> I'll wait for better reviews, but the blue indeed doesn't look right :/
> 
> Also why do they 'ceramic bezel everything'?
> On vintage divers and also on this bb homage a normal alu bezel would have been sooooo much better


You know one-day Aluminum will come back in style and ppl will go mad for it! Full circle...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> According to Reddit this morning, a few hours ago, Phylida released a few more of their Mechanical Moonwatch homages, including their Tin Tin model. Also according to Reddit, they all sold out within an hour.
> 
> Can someone explain how a company like Phylida can release just a few watches every few months? I thought factories had to make batches of several hundred at a time to make a batch run economically viable.
> 
> ...


Chinese microbrands now acting like the Swiss, falsely creating rarity?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> You know one-day Aluminum will come back in style and ppl will go mad for it! Full circle...


 and next: plastic?
As an 80's French band once sang: "plastic, it's fantastic!"


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> They also offer the blue Glashütte Original Sixties homage with sapphire and a variety of other movements:
> 
> Seagull ST2824 for 98€: US $116.0 50% OFF|new 40.5mm 26 jewels 2824 Automatic mechanical movement 10Bar sapphire glass luminous pilot Mechanical watches GR88 20|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


I almost ordered one these a while back, but this put me off a bit. I tried asking the seller why they have that on there, but didn't get an answer.









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

They will not likely to ever know WHY that bothers the Western sensibility.
I think this will remain an eternal mystery to them.



No1VIPER said:


> I almost ordered one these a while back, but *this put me off a bit*. I tried asking the seller *why they have that on there*, but didn't get an answer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> They will not likely to ever know WHY that bothers the Western sensibility.
> I think this will remain an eternal mystery to them.


Just to make it worse, they used a , instead of a ' as well 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just to make it worse, they used a , instead of a ' as well
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


So what,s the problem? I don,t undertand'''


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> So what,s the problem? I don,t undertand'''


"Pilot,s watch" isn't even a thing...commas are used as sentence pauses.

It should have been "Pilot's watch" which means the watch belongs to a pilot.

Just a silly grammar error

Full disclosure...I am not an English major...I hated the subject in school....so don't murder me on any mistake I made....lol

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone have any experience with the steeldive bronze Oris 65 homage?

















288.0US $ |Steeldive 20Bar diving watch super luminous watch sapphire glass stainless steel automatic bronze dive watch for men|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





I'm so close to pulling the trigger. Been wanting a retro bronze watch for a while...this is at the top of my list as it's something a little different from the Willard's and subs I see everywhere.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone have any experience with the steeldive bronze Oris 65 homage?
> View attachment 15682722
> 
> https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app
> I'm so close to pulling the trigger. Been wanting a retro bronze watch for a while...this is at the top of my list as it's something a little different from the Willard's and subs I see everywhere.


I've almost pulled the trigger on this one myself a few times. Still got it in my cart.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

From what's in my cart/wish list I must say there's nothing that I'm close to pulling the trigger on atm. If AliExpress was a video game I feel like I've completed it...as far as watches go at least


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> From what's in my cart/wish list I must say there's nothing that I'm close to pulling the trigger on atm. If AliExpress was a video game I feel like I've completed it...as far as watches go at least


Now you need to go back and complete all the side quests though.
I've done quite a bit on the straps, bracelets etc.
I'm part of the way through the side quest for mobile phones now as well 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

This store has some interesting pieces! Hmm 
ANYADA Watch Store





ANYADA Watch Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress Mobile


Sells and more at ANYADA Watch Store Online Store On Aliexpress.com, Safe Payment and Worldwide Shipping



a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my Note 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Cadisen "Diamond" C8097G automatic watch review. Miyota 9015+Sapphire *








US $143.99 52% OFF|CADISEN Men Watches Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch MIYOTA 9015 Top Brand Luxury Real Diamond Watch Curved Sapphire Glass Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> They will not likely to ever know WHY that bothers the Western sensibility.
> I think this will remain an eternal mystery to them.


They see the watch industry in a whole differnt light in China!


mougino said:


> So what,s the problem? I don,t undertand'''


Grammar! I won't buy a watch either with spelling mistakes like the, instead off ' and wtf does it say Pilot,s anyway?


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Yeeeeeah I think this is a "Mission Failed, We'll Get Em' Next Time" for me


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Yeeeeeah I think this is a "Mission Failed, We'll Get Em' Next Time" for me
> View attachment 15683957
> 
> View attachment 15683961


I feel the same. Just something not quite right, doesn't come together for me somehow.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> They see the watch industry in a whole differnt light in China!


Not just watches. 
Every culture/ language see the world in an entire different light. Just how it is; I accept it.
I even occasionally delight in it.
I even accept that some things get lost and mangled in translation.

But still, a mangled end product is a mangled end product that could not have avoided getting mangled because the "natural" editing function that is part and parcel of what we call "sensibility" was never there. It goes both, and all, ways in matters of (aesthetic) sensibility. 
It's not some "defect" unique to China.

Shrug.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> Yeeeeeah I think this is a "Mission Failed, We'll Get Em' Next Time" for me
> View attachment 15683957
> 
> View attachment 15683961


That dial and bezel combo does not look cohesive at all. Wish they'd use female endlinks for the bracelet too.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

WristWatching1989 said:


> That dial and bezel combo does not look cohesive at all. Wish they'd use female endlinks for the bracelet too.
> 
> youtube.com/c/WristWatching


I hope they'll do an updated version that adresses these issues.


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

I actually think the black one is quite nice. Wish Tudor had put ceramic bezels on the actual BB58 now. Actually doesn't the Pelagos have a matte ceramic bezel? Maybe somebody'll figure out how to make one of those and slap it on the blue San Martin. 

Too bad San Martin used male endlinks again. They'd have so much of my money if they changed it to female endlinks.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WristWatching1989 said:


> That dial and bezel combo does not look cohesive at all. Wish they'd use female endlinks for the bracelet too.
> 
> youtube.com/c/WristWatching


I'm OK with the bezel and dial. Perhaps the dial lume is a bit yellow. However, it is seriously hard to tell the real colours based on some web photos. Who knows how much editing has been done and also the lighting conditions will effect the shot.

I absolutely agree that it would be far superior with female end links, but that's always more bucks. My Oris 65 fits and looks amazing with female end links. On the other hand, my Tisell Marine Diver has bulbous male end links that are fugly.


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

We have the San Martin GMT with jubilee and cyclops now:









{San Martin watches} (skbwatches.com)


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

JoakoCAB said:


> We have the San Martin GMT with jubilee and cyclops now:
> View attachment 15684146
> 
> 
> {San Martin watches} (skbwatches.com)


£283.10 + 20% = £339.72 = nope. Way out of my comfort zone for an AliEx watch.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

That's a lot of money. It's iteresting that they're going to that $300-$400 mark territory. I'd better just get Zelos or sth.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

For me Aliexpress is synonymous to getting Chinese assembled watches (i.e. not real brands even though you can get e.g. Seagull watches there) that can use high quality parts and mirror the looks of other international nice looking watches at a fraction of the price and most often in the 70-120 euro range (with coupons during sales). Usually you get:

Stainless steel case (or even real bronze)
5 or 10 bar water resistance good enough for surface swimming
Sapphire glass
Good japanese movements (Seiko NH35 or Miyota 8215) or if you want to test your luck probably unlubricated Seagull movements (which would be really good if they came lubricated).
Acceptable range of stainless steel bracelets, leather straps, natos and nylon straps.
Mediocre lume or in some cases good enough lume.

That's it! If I want to spend more, I have more options and yes a san martin is micro-brand territory for me, which means you have to prove what you are made of in order to get you instead of a tissot / hamilton / certina / seiko etc. and most probably would not make it.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

crAss said:


> For me Aliexpress is synonymous to getting Chinese assembled watches (i.e. not real brands even though you can get e.g. Seagull watches there) that can use high quality parts and mirror the looks of other international nice looking watches at a fraction of the price and most often in the 70-120 euro range (with coupons during sales). Usually you get:
> 
> Stainless steel case (or even real bronze)
> 5 or 10 bar water resistance good enough for surface swimming
> ...


Yes, San Martin is definitely micro-brand territory!


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

aksel4don said:


> So... here's the second one


Aaaand here's the third one


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi guys. I keep seeing posts about the Escapement Time Flieger which I love the look off but I'm concerned about it's size. I've got a 6.5 inch wrist. Has anyone with similar sized wrist got this watch?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> Yes, San Martin is definitely micro-brand territory!


And that's a mistake on their part imo. They have been heading into that price range for some months now, but they don't have the reputation of some of the leading, well established microbrands who are consistent with QC and CS. It would take a lot more than hiking prices on the back of some good reviews to convince me any AliEx brand is anything more than merely that.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

leastonh said:


> And that's a mistake on their part imo. They have been heading into that price range for some months now, but they don't have the reputation of some of the leading, well established microbrands who are consistent with QC and CS. It would take a lot more than hiking prices on the back of some good reviews to convince me any AliEx brand is anything more than merely that.


Agreed. I have two San Martin watches, and both had non-trivial QC issues, which has really put me off the brand, despite liking the watches.

Having said that, I saw a video recently, where a Rolex dealer claimed that about 1 in 10 Rolex watches will have a QC issue that needs the attention of a watchmaker. I found that figure surprisingly high. So, maybe that's just the nature of the watch businesses.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Tanz99 said:


> Hi guys. I keep seeing posts about the Escapement Time Flieger which I love the look off but I'm concerned about it's size. I've got a 6.5 inch wrist. Has anyone with similar sized wrist got this watch?


I have a 7 inch wrist, and the ET Flieger looks quite big on me. On a 6.5 inch wrist it would certainly be big. Although some people like big watches on smaller wrists.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have a 7 inch wrist, and the ET Flieger looks quite big on me. On a 6.5 inch wrist it would certainly be big. Although some people like big watches on smaller wrists.


Thanks for the info. What a shame but at least it saves me some money until they release a smaller version.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Tanz99 said:


> Hi guys. I keep seeing posts about the Escapement Time Flieger which I love the look off but I'm concerned about it's size. I've got a 6.5 inch wrist. Has anyone with similar sized wrist got this watch?


Look at one of my last posts here. There's a nice photo on my 6,75 inch wrist. It's nice and comfortable. It's a flieger so it's a little bit bigger but since it's not my EDC watch (I like 38 mm) I can live with it. L2L is really nice so no worries 

EDIT/// post no. #23,549


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> For me Aliexpress is synonymous to getting Chinese assembled watches (i.e. not real brands even though you can get e.g. Seagull watches there) that can use high quality parts and mirror the looks of other international nice looking watches at a fraction of the price and most often in the 70-120 euro range (with coupons during sales). Usually you get:
> 
> Stainless steel case (or even real bronze)
> 5 or 10 bar water resistance good enough for surface swimming
> ...


I'll generally always associate AliEx brands with up to £200 watches that are sometimes a gamble, often have QC issues and _probably_ little or no customer service. My expectations are low and so is the limit of the price I'll pay right now.

I've just been looking at some of the dive watches I'd quite like in a similar price range to San Martin from the established microbrands and others. These are just some on my list of wants and the majority are cheaper than the San Martin GMT mentioned earlier...
Octon dive watches. Sweden.
Helson Shark Diver. HK.
Momentum Torpedo. Canada/USA.
Borealis. Portugal?
OceanX. Location? Just above San Martin prices.
Horloscaphe. Paris, France.
Deep Blue. US
Citizen Promaster.

I've excluded Seiko for various reasons.

San Martin are competing on price with the watches and brands above, so I'm out.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

aksel4don said:


> Look at one of my last posts here. There's a nice photo on my 6,75 inch wrist. It's nice and comfortable. It's a flieger so it's a little bit bigger but since it's not my EDC watch (I like 38 mm) I can live with it. L2L is really nice so no worries
> 
> EDIT/// post no. #23,549


Thanks akse. My sweet spot is 39-40mm for watches. .
Thats good to hear about the L2L.
May consider ordering it as even if I don't get on with it, seems like it won't be difficult to shift.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Tanz99 said:


> Thanks akse. My sweet spot is 39-40mm for watches. .
> Thats good to hear about the L2L.
> May consider ordering it as even if I don't get on with it, seems like it won't be difficult to shift.


I think the 42mm flieger would be too big. But sounds like their mecha-quartz flieger (40mm) would be the one to go for in your case.

I have a 7.25in wrist and tend to like 39-41. I used to think sub-39 was also good due to the community, but after owning some 36-38mm I learnt it ain't for me.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tanz99 said:


> Hi guys. I keep seeing posts about the Escapement Time Flieger which I love the look off but I'm concerned about it's size. I've got a 6.5 inch wrist. Has anyone with similar sized wrist got this watch?


Perhaps this would be a better fit for you instead.








74.13US $ |【escapement Time】quartz 6s21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

leastonh said:


> I'll generally always associate AliEx brands with up to £200 watches that are sometimes a gamble, often have QC issues and _probably_ little or no customer service. My expectations are low and so is the limit of the price I'll pay right now.
> 
> I've just been looking at some of the dive watches I'd quite like in a similar price range to San Martin from the established microbrands and others. These are just some on my list of wants and the majority are cheaper than the San Martin GMT mentioned earlier...
> Octon dive watches. Sweden.
> ...


Are any of those brands offering a reliable, auto GMT for $400? It's an apples to oranges comparison my friend.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

leastonh said:


> I'll generally always associate AliEx brands with up to £200 watches that are sometimes a gamble, often have QC issues and _probably_ little or no customer service. My expectations are low and so is the limit of the price I'll pay right now.
> 
> I've just been looking at some of the dive watches I'd quite like in a similar price range to San Martin from the established microbrands and others. These are just some on my list of wants and the majority are cheaper than the San Martin GMT mentioned earlier...
> Octon dive watches. Sweden.
> ...


Now that I have free returns and I can just return a watch to a warehouse in the Netherlands for free. It's less of a gamble and I don't feel that bad about it anymore. It's really easy to ship back. You tell the seller you make a dispute you print out a free shipping label you go to post office you drop it off and they will sent it back and well that's just that.
Done.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Tanz99 said:


> Thanks akse. My sweet spot is 39-40mm for watches. .
> Thats good to hear about the L2L.
> May consider ordering it as even if I don't get on with it, seems like it won't be difficult to shift.


Yep.thats a good idea. Just try and decide. 

Wysłane z mojego LYA-L29 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> Are any of those brands offering a reliable, auto GMT for $400? It's an apples to oranges comparison my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Hangzhou 6460, which is an ETA 2836 clone, is indeed a nice movement. If you go around, you can source it for 100-120 euros easily. So, still a steeldive case from a 100 euro dive watch with that movement and an extra hand would never have to cost more than 250 euros final price...it is over 100 euros overpriced *for Ali standards*. To be honest I would be tempted to get a Hangzhou 6460 watch for around 200 euros or a bit more, but never pay such a premium to San Martin.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

San Martin SN004-G (6200 homage), super quality for the price point, purchased directly from the San Martin store on Ali Express.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

crAss said:


> The Hangzhou 6460, which is an ETA 2836 clone, is indeed a nice movement. If you go around, you can source it for 100-120 euros easily. So, still a steeldive case from a 100 euro dive watch with that movement and an extra hand would never have to cost more than 250 euros final price...it is over 100 euros overpriced *for Ali standards*. To be honest I would be tempted to get a Hangzhou 6460 watch for around 200 euros or a bit more, but never pay such a premium to San Martin.


So they'd be selling it to you at a loss...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Alex_B. said:


> So they'd be selling it to you at a loss...


So that they would make the same profit margin (in percentage) as e.g. Steeldive or Pagani Design.
I never said selling at a loss. I just said that their margin keeps according to Ali and not according to micro-brands etc.

Also, keep in mind that you can get actual good quality swiss watches like Tissot (much better than San Martin overall) for ~200 euros with ETA 2824-2 (e.g. Tissot T-Classic Automatic III Automatic Men's Watch T065.407.11.031.00). And I don't think joma shop is selling a a loss...


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

crAss said:


> So that they would make the same profit margin (in percentage) as e.g. Steeldive or Pagani Design.
> I never said selling at a loss. I just said that their margin keeps according to Ali and not according to micro-brands etc.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that you can get actual good quality swiss watches like Tissot (much better than San Martin overall) for ~200 euros with ETA 2824-2 (e.g. Tissot T-Classic Automatic III Automatic Men's Watch T065.407.11.031.00). And I don't think joma shop is selling a a loss...


Good luck finding a Swiss gmt at those prices so you're comparing apples to oranges. 120+100 for just the movement and the case where you forgot the costs of the hands, the dial and assembly and that alone is more than the 200 you're willing to pay so they'd lose money on it. You're completely delusional and terrible at math ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Alex_B. said:


> Good luck finding a Swiss gmt at those prices so you're comparing apples to oranges. 120+100 for just the movement and the case where you forgot the costs of the hands, the dial and assembly and that alone is more than the 200 you're willing to pay so they'd lose money on it. You're completely delusional and terrible at math ?


I don't think a Steinhart GMT vs San Martin GMT is apples to oranges. It's about €386 vs €510, inc taxes. Even if the SM comes with ceramic, getting 'Swiss Made' and an actual ETA/Sellita GMT over a Chinese knock off is a no-brainer to me. And I'm no Swiss fan, but acknowledge it comes with good levels of quality and QC, especially when comparing to Chinese. 
That said if you don't give a sht about Swiss and don't mind taking a punt, and don't plan on servicing; the SM makes sense.

But I think the main point was that ~€386 or let's say $400 in general is a stretch for a Chinese watch, even if it's good, and can get you many very solid microbrands or entry-Swiss. For example, not many would buy a $60,000 Kia even if it's great value.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

We will have a Chinese New Year sale coming up in a week-and-a-half or so, will we not?


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Rabirnie said:


> Are any of those brands offering a reliable, auto GMT for $400? It's an apples to oranges comparison my friend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wasn't specifically talking about it being a GMT, so much as the brand and price rises in comparison with the micros out there. San Martin prices are generally as high as all those brands I mentioned. For me, there's no comparison between an AliEx brand like San Martin and an established micro. There's your apples and oranges.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Alex_B. said:


> Good luck finding a Swiss gmt at those prices so you're comparing apples to oranges. 120+100 for just the movement and the case where you forgot the costs of the hands, the dial and assembly and that alone is more than the 200 you're willing to pay so they'd lose money on it. You're completely delusional and terrible at math ?


I was simply saying that you can get a steeldiver for 100 euros as a complete watch. Deduct the cost of the Seiko NH35 and add the cost of the new movement and you are just above 200. I was not telling you to calculate just the case...A ceramic insert for a GMT ought not cost considerably different than a ceramic insert of a divewatch. And the extra hand can't be more than a few euros.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

crAss said:


> I was simply saying that you can get a steeldiver for 100 euros as a complete watch. Deduct the cost of the Seiko NH35 and add the cost of the new movement and you are just above 200. I was not telling you to calculate just the case...A ceramic insert for a GMT ought not cost considerably different than a ceramic insert of a divewatch. And the extra hand can't be more than a few euros.


And your math still wouldn't add up.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

crAss said:


> A ceramic insert for a GMT ought not cost considerably different than a ceramic insert of a divewatch.


the Pepsi and Coke GMT bezels are crazy expensive (comparably) to make. very difficult process.

the only other watches out there to do this under $1K is the Steinhart GMT ceramic at like $6-700.

talking any other bezel color...yes, they are the same price.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> the Pepsi and Coke GMT bezels are crazy expensive (comparably) to make. very difficult process.
> 
> the only other watches out there to do this under $1K is the Steinhart GMT ceramic at like $6-700.
> 
> talking any other bezel color...yes, they are the same price.


I didn't know how complicated/expensive it is to make Pepsi / Coke bezels. I thought it would be the same as a batman and the rest which are advertised as ceramic in the cheaper GMTs around with the DG5833 movements in the 65-90 euros category.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

crAss said:


> I didn't know how complicated/expensive it is to make Pepsi / Coke bezels. I thought it would be the same as a batman and the rest which are advertised as ceramic in the cheaper GMTs around with the DG5833 movements in the 65-90 euros category.


yes, Gary at "I like watches" channel did a video about it.
IIRC it's the red that is an issue.
ceramic bezels start out as green, then you change colors by heating/cooling them....well Red needs a lot of heat, and others dont. so, to get the sharp cutoff it's a challenge because heating half of the insert really hot, that temp starts to bleed over.

doing red and blue isn't hard or expensive...but getting a proper cutoff is very hard....and expensive.

all other colors are pretty close in temperature, so it's not as difficult to do. those cheap chinese (Parnis, pagani ect) use ceramic for black and batman, but aluminum for Pepsi and Coke.


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I don't think a Steinhart GMT vs San Martin GMT is apples to oranges. It's about €386 vs €510, inc taxes. Even if the SM comes with ceramic, getting 'Swiss Made' and an actual ETA/Sellita GMT over a Chinese knock off is a no-brainer to me. And I'm no Swiss fan, but acknowledge it comes with good levels of quality and QC, especially when comparing to Chinese.
> That said if you don't give a sht about Swiss and don't mind taking a punt, and don't plan on servicing; the SM makes sense.
> 
> But I think the main point was that ~€386 or let's say $400 in general is a stretch for a Chinese watch, even if it's good, and can get you many very solid microbrands or entry-Swiss. For example, not many would buy a $60,000 Kia even if it's great value.


Steinhart makes a ceramic version of its GMT. It costs about $ 730... that's the one you should be comparing.

I think the thing is, you don't have any other option (outside aliexpress) that you can get a pepsi ceramic, 28000 bph GMT for the money.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

crAss said:


> So that they would make the same profit margin (in percentage) as e.g. Steeldive or Pagani Design.
> I never said selling at a loss. I just said that their margin keeps according to Ali and not according to micro-brands etc.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that you can get actual good quality swiss watches like Tissot (much better than San Martin overall) for ~200 euros with ETA 2824-2 (e.g. Tissot T-Classic Automatic III Automatic Men's Watch T065.407.11.031.00). And I don't think joma shop is selling a a loss...


Tissot's are at or near the bottom wrung of Swiss watches. I recently purchased a Mido Baroncelli (a few wrungs up from Tissot) w/an ETA 2824 which has proven to be a beautiful but terrible watch. New out of the box, the ETA was over 2 minutes fast per day-----still needs to be regulated. I also just received a new San Martin subby which is easily of comparable quality to the Mido albeit, it has a "supposedly" lesser celebrated movement----NH35----- but I can report that movement is easily within 3 seconds per day. Just saying!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Tissot's are at or near the bottom wrung of Swiss watches. I recently purchased a Mido Baroncelli (a few wrungs up from Tissot) w/an ETA 2824 which has proven to be a beautiful but terrible watch. New out of the box, the ETA was over 2 minutes fast per day-----still needs to be regulated. I also just received a new San Martin subby which is easily of comparable quality to the Mido albeit, it has a "supposedly" lesser celebrated movement----NH35----- but I can report that movement is easily within 3 seconds per day. Just saying!


My Tissot Le Locle is 0 or +1 s/day on the timegrapher depending on the position...
I feel so glad I got the version before the powermatic came out because of the 4Hz.

Having about 25 watches now I have a miyota 8215 that is spot on only when fully wound and most of my nh35 are between +2 and+7 a day. I got off course my share of lemons with accuracies up to +20s/day.

But an ETA losing minutes per day out of the box is either faulty or magnetized...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

JoakoCAB said:


> Steinhart makes a ceramic version of its GMT. It costs about $ 730... that's the one you should be comparing.
> 
> I think the thing is, you don't have any other option (outside aliexpress) that you can get a pepsi ceramic, 28000 bph GMT for the money.


True. If we're comparing red ceramics, my math is €610 vs €400 inc taxes (that said you might dodge SM tax). A €210 difference for the ETA and 'Swiss Made' seems very fair. I would still opt for a Steinhart and plan to service it when needed.

If you want the 'vintage' looking one (which Steinhart sells at a €100 premium for some reason), and you think you won't pay import taxes on the SM; the SM is looking pretty sweet.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

crAss said:


> My Tissot Le Locle is 0 or +1 s/day on the timegrapher depending on the position...
> I feel so glad I got the version before the powermatic came out because of the 4Hz.
> 
> Having about 25 watches now I have a miyota 8215 that is spot on only when fully wound and most of my nh35 are between +2 and+7 a day. I got off course my share of lemons with accuracies up to +20s/day.
> ...


Agreed. My last Tissot, luxury PM 80(dumb name), was within +2spd. I think the Mido was a fluke or magnetized.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I'd guess magnetised. Bought from a grey seller, the watch might've been around the block. Not unlikely it went from Switzerland to an AD somewhere in the world, sold to another watch retailer, and then offloaded and shipped to a grey seller's warehouse, then to your house; and more than a year passed without anybody properly inspecting it. 

It explains why some like Joma can sell at less than half MSRP. And why it comes with a slightly higher risk.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I'd guess magnetised. Bought from a grey seller, the watch might've been around the block. Not unlikely it went from Switzerland to an AD somewhere in the world, sold to another watch retailer, and then offloaded and shipped to a grey seller's warehouse, then to your house; and more than a year passed without anybody properly inspecting it.
> 
> It explains why some like Joma can sell at less than half MSRP. And why it comes with a slightly higher risk.


Very good possibility.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone bought one of the cheap (between 20-25 euros) watch winders from Ali like the one below?








12.43US $ 55% OFF|Watch Winder For Automatic Watches New Version 4+6 Wooden Watch Accessories Box Storage Collector High Quality Vertical Shaker - Watch Winders - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




 www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

One of my AliExpress purchases that should have arrived before Xmas, but never did, has suddenly changed status to "Delivery Successful". This is nonsense, it has not been delivered at all, and I will raise this with the seller.

There is, however, a new-to-me "fee for post office" section top-right in the attached image. It doesn't show any fee due, but rather has five possible star ratings, and allows me to select one of them. Have you seen this before, and do you know what it means?


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

With regard to San Martin... is there a preference to purchasing directly through their website or through AliExpress? It appears to be a little cheaper through their website, but I am wondering if there might be an extra layer of protection buying through Ali?


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> One of my AliExpress purchases that should have arrived before Xmas, but never did, has suddenly changed status to "Delivery Successful". This is nonsense, it has not been delivered at all, and I will raise this with the seller.
> 
> There is, however, a new-to-me "fee for post office" section top-right in the attached image. It doesn't show any fee due, but rather has five possible star ratings, and allows me to select one of them. Have you seen this before, and do you know what it means?
> 
> View attachment 15688898


I've had the same thing, I didn't have to pay extra or anything. No clue what it was for.

I've had a false delivery notification for my last two shipments, but they both showed up within a week.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> One of my AliExpress purchases that should have arrived before Xmas, but never did, has suddenly changed status to "Delivery Successful". This is nonsense, it has not been delivered at all, and I will raise this with the seller.
> 
> There is, however, a new-to-me "fee for post office" section top-right in the attached image. It doesn't show any fee due, but rather has five possible star ratings, and allows me to select one of them. Have you seen this before, and do you know what it means?
> 
> View attachment 15688898


I have a package that has been sitting in Greenwood, IN for 7 weeks. This prompt for "fee for post office" appeared for a day on this item and then disappeared. I actually went to my local post office with the tracking number to ask if I owed any customs fees or tariffs that would delay delivery. They confirmed that I didn't and that I just need to sit back and wait.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Just received an Escapement Time flieger and man this thing is nice for the price. I purchased it for a (late) christmas present for my dad, but after checking it out, i may just have grab one...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

FORMULa said:


> Just received an Escapement Time flieger and man this thing is nice for the price. I purchased it for a (late) christmas present for my dad, but after checking it out, i may just have grab one...


I don't think you can beat them for the money.









103.21US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh38 Movement Pilot Watch With Type-b Or Type-a Black Dial And 42mm Case Waterproof 300m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

crAss said:


> Has anyone bought one of the cheap (between 20-25 euros) watch winders from Ali like the one below?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, considering they charge £9.95 for shipping. Mind you, the bonus is that shipping is free if you buy 948 of the winders for a total spend over £7549.24. Nice!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Do you try this watch winder ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest video is up on my YouTube channel.









73.46US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Polco (Jul 1, 2020)

crAss said:


> Has anyone bought one of the cheap (between 20-25 euros) watch winders from Ali like the one below?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought two last autumn on a free postage deal, they're actually ok if you can find them cheaply enough when you add in postage. They are a little noisy if you have them next to your bedside table though, but if they aren't next to you when you sleep they get the job done.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I don't think you can beat them for the money.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Still waiting for mine, according to tracking it has now been strapped to a back of a llama and is heading to a port for shipping!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Polco said:


> I bought two last autumn on a free postage deal, they're actually ok if you can find them cheaply enough when you add in postage. They are a little noisy if you have them next to your bedside table though, but if they aren't next to you when you sleep they get the job done.


hahaha, just checked it out, see what you mean by the free postage, postage is more than the box!
I guess I'll pass.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone want a big slab of Bronze on their wrist 









US $475.94 47% OFF|2021Steeldive Bronze Diver Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Crystal Luminous 1200M Waterproof| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

Has anyone gotten one of these?

US $188.38 51％ Off | Switzerland L...roof P723-6
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mOz4pq1

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My latest review is up. Really enjoyed my time with this Bronze MarinMaster Homage. Heimdallr is climbing my list for sure now.













179.0US $ 40% OFF|Heimdallr Sdbx Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Diver Bronze Watch Lord Of The Sea C3 Luminous Leather Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

I hate to bombard, but I noticed Escapement times SKX is on sale....sub $110 makes it easier to get behind









104.19US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh35 Movement Diver Water Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Bgw9 Fluoro Tape 200m Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





I like the no date option









Hope to have my unit in in a weeks time...maybe.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I ran across this interesting & informative graphical video, not about Chinese watches, but about up buying them.






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

thanx mad it s interesting


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Mysterious Code released quite a few lookers.

神秘代码进口机械定制青铜水鬼王男士潜水绿星沙蓝星沙红星沙手表-淘宝网 (taobao.com) 









神秘代码进口机械定制青铜水鬼王男士潜水佛经经文藏经文西藏手表-淘宝网 (taobao.com) 









神秘代码Mysterious Code进口机械定制青铜男士ULS中国神鸟手表-淘宝网 (taobao.com) 









神秘代码进口机械机芯钛大马士革钢皓大马士革钢男士大飞行员手表-淘宝网 (taobao.com) 

















Their take on the Explorer
瑞士品牌神秘代码自动机械手表探险者系列904L钛合金男士防水手表-淘宝网 (taobao.com)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have complained on here recently about the painful slow and very expensive Czech customs office, which has put me off buying things from AliExpress. However, my faith has been restored in the powers of AliExpress to avoid the customs office completely.

Two parcels arrived today, from different sellers on AliExpress. Both of which had tracking numbers that didn't work, and both of which had claimed to have been delivered when they hadn't. So, I was surprised today to have the post office deliver them, and even more surprised to see no customs office stickers on them, and that they both claim to have been sent from Prague (the town I live in).

Well done, AliExpress.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Here are the two AliExpress purchases that arrived today: a wooden watch box (pretty good quality for 23 euros) and a Heimdallr Red Monster (which is unlike any other watch in my collection, and highly recommended).


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Judging by the photo above, this new one really stands out in your collection. In fact, it makes the others look so bland that they are practically invisible! 

Congrats on the new monster!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Rdunae are making moves









Rdunae Monster Homage


Rdunae Monster SKX779 Homage: Case: material : 316L Stainless Steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 43mm Height : 12.5mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : High performance rubber strap with keeper Buckle : 316L Stainless steel Bezel : Aluminium Bezel Insert with...




wrwatches.com





























































































Specsheet:
Rdunae Monster SKX779 Homage: 
*Shipping of Rdunae Monster will start in W4 Feb

Case: material : 316L Stainless Steel
Case back : 316L Stainless steel
Case dimension : 43mm
Height : 12.5mm
Lug to lug : 48mm
Lug width : 20mm 
Strap : High performance rubber strap with keeper
Buckle : 316L Stainless steel
Bezel : Aluminium Bezel Insert with lume pip on 60min position
Glass : Sapphire crystal with AR coating
Dial : Blue / Coffee / Yellow / Red / Orange 
Luminous : BGW9 SuperLuminova
Movement : NH36 
Crown : Screw down crown
Water resistance : 150m
Their build quality might even beat out the Heimdallr.

They are also releasing an interesting looking Supercompressor








Rdunae Vintage R3 Seahorse


Rdunae R3 Seahorse: Case: material : 316L Stainless Steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 43mm Height : 14.5mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : EU Quality Rubber Strap Buckle : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : 3D lume inner bezel operating by the crown on 2o'clock...




wrwatches.com













































Specsheet:
Rdunae R3 Seahorse:
Delivery starts at the end of February 2021. (Order now $189 and later $199)

Case: material : 316L Stainless Steel
Case back : 316L Stainless steel
Case dimension : 43mm
Height : 14.5mm
Lug to lug : 50mm
Lug width : 20mm 
Strap : EU Quality Rubber Strap 
Buckle : 316L Stainless Steel
Bezel : 3D lume inner bezel operating by the crown on 2o'clock position
Glass : Sapphire crystal 
Dial : Matte black dial
Luminous : BGW9 SuperLuminova 
Movement : NH35
Crown : Screw down crown
Water resistance : 200m


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Rdunae are making moves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All that for $189 ?!  how do they do it??


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

good questions... But it looks gorgeous


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Rdunae are making moves
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The monsters are great looking. I prefer these to the Heimdallr monster.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Those Retangula Monsters look positively beastly! Both that and the super compressor (which looks like it might be a Dan Henry 1970 homage) are probably too big for my dainty wrist, but they surely are intriguing new offerings. I definitely like what that brand has put out so far.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Can't say anything about quality, but it's 'only' 150m vs 200 on Heimdallr, same movt, 316L case, sapphire, and Heimdallr Monster has bracelet for $154 with discount code and free shipping. Plus for EU residents (sorry for bad picture - forwarded to me from my friend):


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This one is surprisingly cool. The Chinese targeting the Germans for their homages.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> This one is surprisingly cool. The Chinese targeting the Germans for their homages.


Now, that's a nice watch!!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> This one is surprisingly cool. The Chinese targeting the Germans for their homages.


Clearly a Sinn vibe from far away, but the pictures from their websites are not so sexy IMO... Too much photoshop/glare, and why the Italian flag? 









[edit] and I'm sorry but $299 for a Hangzhou movement... that's steep!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Damn, that supercompressor is Awesome....if only they dropped the diameter by a couple MM....40mm would be perfect


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah the pics do look weird. But it looks cool irl (thanks to Sinn). Still, has a few things wrong with it for me not to buy one. Find it mostly interesting they targeted a Sinn watch to homage. Usually it's all Swiss or Seiko as far as tool watches go, which I have gotten a little fatigued by. 

My watch 'journey' has made me appreciate German watches more and more. I think they offer perhaps the best mix of design, quality, and price. But the prices have crept up the past few years, so these homages could be great. 

When I started, I thought it was all about Japanese when on a budget, and Swiss when spending more. But those have been largely replaced by Chinese and German respectively.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've had that Merkur GMT pilot watch in my cart for two weeks, LOL.

Now I have to go look at this compressor you guys are talking about..... 
Anyone have a link? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> I've had that Merkur GMT pilot watch in my cart for two weeks, LOL.
> 
> Now I have to go look at this compressor you guys are talking about.....
> Anyone have a link?
> ...


The supercompressor is a Rudnae, linked a few posts back: Rdunae Vintage R3 Seahorse


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Great new offerings, but why so big?
40mm and I would grab the compressor and the gmt flieger in a heartbeat...


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> I've had that Merkur GMT pilot watch in my cart for two weeks, LOL.
> 
> Now I have to go look at this compressor you guys are talking about.....
> Anyone have a link?
> ...


See 11 posts above and enjoy

Ok, second


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

john_marston said:


> This one is surprisingly cool. The Chinese targeting the Germans for their homages.


Pretty nice looking watch and for $300 not bad at all. Would've went with brushed case sides instead of the high polish though to complete the toolish look of the watch.

Shame about the lugs though - 50mm a bit too long for me!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Well, I bought that Merkur GMT / Pilot / Dive watch! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> Well, I bought that Merkur GMT / Pilot / Dive watch!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Yeah the pics do look weird. But it looks cool irl (thanks to Sinn). Still, has a few things wrong with it for me not to buy one. Find it mostly interesting they targeted a Sinn watch to homage. Usually it's all Swiss or Seiko as far as tool watches go, which I have gotten a little fatigued by.
> 
> My watch 'journey' has made me appreciate German watches more and more. I think they offer perhaps the best mix of design, quality, and price. But the prices have crept up the past few years, so these homages could be great.
> 
> When I started, I thought it was all about Japanese when on a budget, and Swiss when spending more. But those have been largely replaced by Chinese and German respectively.


Interesting point, ?
Would you mind to elaborate which your German watches are?

As much as I like German watches, I tend to find Swiss ones are in many cases, more refined and thoughtful in details. For example, Fortis vs Damasko/Sinn. Some details like, lug shape and finish, hour/minute markers, sapphire choice and positioning of sapphire against bezel, that 0.1/0.2 mm higher or lower matters.

For me, it is Chinese and Swiss, Chinese for value for money, unbelievable build quality at 400 $ or so for a watch with Sellita or ETA movement. Swiss for exquisite design and/or in-house movement.

I still adore some German ones, like Muhle for it's down to earth approach, and Dornbluth for its handmade, but not so many.


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

mougino said:


> Clearly a Sinn vibe from far away, but the pictures from their websites are not so sexy IMO... Too much photoshop/glare, and why the Italian flag?


I think there's a special edition with an Italian retailer - I've seen a video, but I don't comprehend Italian to be able to confirm 
I presume those images are from that special edition version...


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I bought this watch strap organizer. Mine are just piled into a small cardboard box. I have to dump the whole lot to find anything.

There is a small, medium (which I got) and large. I probably should have gone for the large, LOL.

US $2.86 26% OFF|Small Or Medium Portable Watch Strap Organizer Watch Band Box Storage Bag Watchband Holder Watch Travel Case Pouch|Watch Boxes| - AliExpress

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MAD777 said:


> I bought this watch strap organizer. Mine are just piled into a small cardboard box. I have to dump the whole lot to find anything.
> 
> There is a small, medium (which I got) and large. I probably should have gone for the large, LOL.
> 
> ...


I use a cheapo sunglasses display box. It works ridiculously well for me and it can hold a lot. I even removed a heap from on top so you get the idea.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Phylida AT got stocked again....I forget who was asking...but it's back. Only 2-3 pieces of each color.

Act fast









99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida New Aqua Automatic Watch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatch 100wr Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

MAD777 said:


> I bought this watch strap organizer. Mine are just piled into a small cardboard box. I have to dump the whole lot to find anything.
> 
> There is a small, medium (which I got) and large. I probably should have gone for the large, LOL.
> 
> ...


you can select the large one from here
US $8.51 26% OFF|2 Large Size Watch Band Box Multifunction Portable Watch Strap Storage Bag Watchband Holder Watch Travel Case Gray Black|Watch Boxes| - AliExpress
but 13ish delivered


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have just noticed that Pagani Design has re-released their Skull watch (the PD-1665). Not sure it is quite to my taste, but something different than the usual homages.

When this was first released, a few years ago, it had only a hardlex crystal. The 2021 model is upgraded with Sapphire crystal (at least according to the specification).









299.96US $ |2021 New Pagani Design Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Watch Top Military Watch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Here is the Heimdallr Red Monster on wrist. This was the last of my 11/11 purchases (except for those that never arrived and were refunded). A great choice if you can get it at a good price. In the 11/11 sale, I got it for 108 euros, which I think was a bargain.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Pretty interesting Flieger 








155.97US $ 50% OFF|G10 Pilot Automatic Watch Men Nh35 Mechanical Wristwatch 100m Diver Sports 39mm Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clocks - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Pretty interesting Flieger
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a homage to the CWC Military Issue watches:









CWC MELLOR-72 MECHANICAL


CWC Mechanical Auto General Service watch 1970s Spec As per the original but with an automatic mechanical movement with date function, Classic all swiss made.




www.cwcwatch.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone want a big slab of Bronze on their wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, 
Is this worth the > $470 price ?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> That looks like a homage to the CWC Military Issue watches:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The case is very very similar to MWC, which are not well regarded in the watch community...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Is this worth the > $470 price ?


The regular stainless ones are about $350....so an extra $100 or so for a bronze case seems about right from other watches in their lineup.

But you aren't going to find another watch like this....people will argue that you can get some nice micro brand or swiss watches with similar specs for that money....but if this is the look you want, yes, it's totally worth it because they are the only ones doing it.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> Well, I bought that Merkur GMT / Pilot / Dive watch!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I'd be glad to store it for free ;=)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Yeah the pics do look weird. But it looks cool irl (thanks to Sinn). Still, has a few things wrong with it for me not to buy one. Find it mostly interesting they targeted a Sinn watch to homage. Usually it's all Swiss or Seiko as far as tool watches go, which I have gotten a little fatigued by.
> 
> My watch 'journey' has made me appreciate German watches more and more. I think they offer perhaps the best mix of design, quality, and price. But the prices have crept up the past few years, so these homages could be great.
> 
> When I started, I thought it was all about Japanese when on a budget, and Swiss when spending more. But those have been largely replaced by Chinese and German respectively.


You are indeed onto something concerning German watches. Give me an A. Lange any day.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Received this Tropic watch strap today. It's perfect. Looks to be tough but is flexible & supple. Can't really tell that you're wearing a strap.

US $9.37 25% OFF|Premium Grade Tropic Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm For s eiko SRP777J1 New Watch Band Diving Waterproof Bracelet Black Color|Watchbands| - AliExpress









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I see it's a Juelong strap, how thick is it?
I received a waffle one and it's probably one of the best rubber straps I ever had (Bonetto included).



MAD777 said:


> Received this Tropic watch strap today. It's perfect. Looks to be tough but is flexible & supple. Can't really tell that you're wearing a strap.
> 
> US $9.37 25% OFF|Premium Grade Tropic Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm For s eiko SRP777J1 New Watch Band Diving Waterproof Bracelet Black Color|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Also bought one of these but it's taking forever to arrive (stuck in Belgium for 3 weeks). Prices seem to fluctuate a lot but these can be bought for 32-34€ in promotions and with coupons. Not my pics but people seem happy with them:

R$224.39 77% de desconto|1986 couro para os homens nato aço náilon mergulho relógio 200m c3super luminoso esporte luxo aço inoxidável relógio de quartzo relógio masculino|Relógios de quartzo| - AliExpress


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> ....but if this is the look you want, yes, it's totally worth it because they are the only ones doing it.


Not quite, there are other Ploprof homages: Helson Sharkmaster, Ocean7 LM7, Delta Watch Hydra, Manta Gigante, but they go twice or more the price of the Steeldive.
[edit] ah sorry, I think you meant a bronze Ploprof, in this case yes you're right!



manchette said:


> Hello,
> Is this worth the > $470 price ?


I have the steel case and I'd tend to say no, they're a little overpriced for the quality (see my review for the flaws: drilled holes too close to the edge, crown guard not staying in place). But if you're a Ploprof fan, it's still the best budget homage. (Only talking steel case, I'm not a fan of the bronze one at all TBH)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> Not quite, there are other Ploprof homages: Helson Sharkmaster, Ocean7 LM7, Delta Watch Hydra, Manta Gigante, but they go twice or more the price of the Steeldive.


Do they do it in bronze? I've seen their stainless ones and they look nice.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

cuica said:


> I see it's a Juelong strap, how thick is it?
> [/IMG]


Measured with my calipers, it is 5.5mm at the watch and quickly tapers to 3.2mm thick.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Do they do it in bronze? I've seen their stainless ones and they look nice.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Nope, I've corrected my initial post: SD is the only one proposing a bronze Ploprof homage.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> Not quite, there are other Ploprof homages: Helson Sharkmaster, Ocean7 LM7, Delta Watch Hydra, Manta Gigante, but they go twice or more the price of the Steeldive.
> [edit] ah sorry, I think you meant a bronze Ploprof, in this case yes you're right!
> 
> I have the steel case and I'd tend to say no, they're a little overpriced for the quality (see my review for the flaws: drilled holes too close to the edge, crown guard not staying in place). But if you're a Ploprof fan, it's still the best budget homage. (Only talking steel case, I'm not a fan of the bronze one at all TBH)


In s.s., San Martin has a new Ploprof offering at a decent price compared to the microbrands









San Martin Plo-prof Automatic Watch SN077G


Watchdives offers free Fedex priority express and 3-year warranty and band gift with purchase for san martin dive watches. Buy san martin watch, san martin watches, san martin automatic dive watch new arrival with coupon code. Watch Specification:Model: SN0077GMovement: PT5000 Automatic...




watchdives.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> The regular stainless ones are about $350....so an extra $100 or so for a bronze case seems about right from other watches in their lineup.
> 
> But you aren't going to find another watch like this....people will argue that you can get some nice micro brand or swiss watches with similar specs for that money....but if this is the look you want, yes, it's totally worth it because they are the only ones doing it.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


Helson also produced one, but I don't know if they still do it. I'm not sure to what extent, but I think there was some issues.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> I see it's a Juelong strap, how thick is it?
> I received a waffle one and it's probably one of the best rubber straps I ever had (Bonetto included).


Can you link me the soft waffle strap mate. I have a couple of the older ones. Got one on my LTM 62MAS and bought another a couple of years back. Both look the part, but are really stiff and kind of plasticy. Sure I can mould it in hot water, but it will feel stiff on the edges and have no flex.

My Juelong tropic style straps are soft, supple and very comfortable. IMO they are steal.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Sure, mine is a flurorubber:

US $9.56 33% OFF|Senior Fluoro Rubber Waffle Strap For Seiko SRP777J1 Quick Release Bar Diving Watch Band New Design Waterproof Bracelet 20 22mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress



Techme said:


> Can you link me the soft waffle strap mate. I have a couple of the older ones. Got one on my LTM 62MAS and bought another a couple of years back. Both look the part, but are really stiff and kind of plasticy. Sure I can mould it in hot water, but it will feel stiff on the edges and have no flex.
> 
> My Juelong tropic style straps are soft, supple and very comfortable. IMO they are steal.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Received this Tropic watch strap today. It's perfect. Looks to be tough but is flexible & supple. Can't really tell that you're wearing a strap.
> 
> US $9.37 25% OFF|Premium Grade Tropic Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm For s eiko SRP777J1 New Watch Band Diving Waterproof Bracelet Black Color|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


I received mine yesterday and am wearing it now. I fully agree, it's a great strap. I'm fairly certain this is using a fluorine rubber compound, which is what makes it so comfortable. Really nice, and a terrific value.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Sure, mine is a flurorubber:
> 
> US $9.56 33% OFF|Senior Fluoro Rubber Waffle Strap For Seiko SRP777J1 Quick Release Bar Diving Watch Band New Design Waterproof Bracelet 20 22mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Cheers, I've seen several on Aliexpress, but we all know how the sellers can be 'vague'


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

mougino said:


> Clearly a Sinn vibe from far away, but the pictures from their websites are not so sexy IMO... Too much photoshop/glare, and why the Italian flag?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Right this is a model commissioned by an Italian YouTube channel. 
As far as I know from the video it seems like the guy worked with Merkur in developing the actual design hence the Italian flag.

Here's the video where it's talked about. 




It's in Italian unfortunately but I guess you can kinda scroll the video to have a more in depth look.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> I received mine yesterday and am wearing it now. I fully agree, it's a great strap. I'm fairly certain this is using a fluorine rubber compound, which is what makes it so comfortable. Really nice, and a terrific value.


in the link overview says: "New Color Material: Fluorine Rubber", so it is a fact


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Juelong is a reliable source for fluororubber straps, I confirmed it here on wus and other forums before I bought.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Is this worth the > $470 price ?


I think you would be mad to pay that! For that amount, I want a brand name!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I think you would be mad to pay that! For that amount, I want a brand name!


To be fair, I think, the watch would have additional design and production costs since it's not as simple as the generic sub cases that get pumped out by the thousands. But I'm with you. For that kind of bread I'm moving up the food chain.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> Received this Tropic watch strap today. It's perfect. Looks to be tough but is flexible & supple. Can't really tell that you're wearing a strap.
> 
> US $9.37 25% OFF|Premium Grade Tropic Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm For s eiko SRP777J1 New Watch Band Diving Waterproof Bracelet Black Color|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


i ordered the same ones as well!
glad to hear that they are durable!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

john_marston said:


> The SM BB58 looks great, although not quite as nice as I hoped tbh (granted only a few pics so far). I think the colours are a bit oversaturated. In particular the blue bezel looks too bright, perhaps because they use ceramic compared to aluminium like the originals. It gives it a more modern look, though, so at least it's a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm curious about this as well. I already have the original Tudor Black Bay ETA Burgandy, and the Tudor Black Bay GMT, so I can't really justify getting yet another Tudor Black Bay just to get a blue snowflake Sub homage, so this San Martin offering looks interesting. But, as you say, the blue would probably look better if it was a bit more faded, like the BB58 Blue. Having said that, the real life video posted upthread doesn't look too bad.






I just ordered the SM 6200 Retro Diver, and I would like to see a side profile of the crystal on the SM BB58, since the 1.5mm difference in thickness is not fully explained by the difference in the 4.6mm thickness of the PT5000 (ETA 2824-2 clone) vs. the 5.32mm thickness of the NH35.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Techme said:


> Tisell Marine Diver has bulbous male end links that are fugly.


Agreed, I find the endlinks on the Tisell to be particularly egregious.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Judging by the photo above, this new one really stands out in your collection. In fact, it makes the others look so bland that they are practically invisible!


Fixed 

I have loads of watches, but decided to get only a 6-space watchbox, so I can plan out a week's worth of watches in advance: six in the box, one on my wrist. Then once a week, put all those seven away, and rotate to another seven.

Here is next week's watches all set up (plus the Seagull with copper hands that is on my wrist today).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I think you would be mad to pay that! For that amount, I want a brand name!


Exactly.
My everyday watch is a kinetic movement one (pulsar), the other day i saw it was 15 minutes late ... It fell twice, now it makes some strange noise, different to the previous usual noise of the rotor.. but isn't it supposed to be though enough ? Maybe it is indeed broken but I'm wondering if the crown moved and stopped it or something. Anyway, as i can't be sure what's wrong so far i'm going to watch its time and i'm pondering about supposed reliability (eg : is it from unworn watches or really used watches ?).
As up today i think investing over $400 in a Chinese watch is really expensive. eg : Just saw a Tissot quartz for 230€.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have loads of watches, but decided to get only a 6-space watchbox, so I can plan out a week's worth of watches in advance: six in the box, one on my wrist. Then once a week, put all those seven away, and rotate to another seven.


That's a brilliant plan! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest review up on my YouTube channel.









358.0US $ |Heimdallr Men's Diving Watch Sapphire Crystal Red Dial 200m Water Resistance Japan Nh36a Automatic Movement Mechanical Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

_a_


Springy Watch said:


> Fixed
> 
> I have loads of watches, but decided to get only a 6-space watchbox, so I can plan out a week's worth of watches in advance: six in the box, one on my wrist. Then once a week, put all those seven away, and rotate to another seven.
> 
> ...


You really like living on the edge, don't you? 🤣
Left upper corner.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ipse said:


> _a_
> You really like living on the edge, don't you? 🤣
> Left upper corner.


That's my Warina Politarb, but the hands are in the way of reading it clearly


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Watched this movie:





Now want to wear:


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Fixed
> 
> I have loads of watches, but decided to get only a 6-space watchbox, so I can plan out a week's worth of watches in advance: six in the box, one on my wrist. Then once a week, put all those seven away, and rotate to another seven.
> 
> ...


Can you link me that box? It looks good.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

manchette said:


> Exactly.
> My everyday watch is a kinetic movement one (pulsar), the other day i saw it was 15 minutes late ... It fell twice, now it makes some strange noise, different to the previous usual noise of the rotor.. but isn't it supposed to be though enough ? Maybe it is indeed broken but I'm wondering if the crown moved and stopped it or something. Anyway, as i can't be sure what's wrong so far i'm going to watch its time and i'm pondering about supposed reliability (eg : is it from unworn watches or really used watches ?).
> As up today i think investing over $400 in a Chinese watch is really expensive. eg : Just saw a Tissot quartz for 230€.


Agreed mate! I just bought a Citizen Pro Master CA0711-80H For $339 AUD or $260 US, and it's amazing especially love the fact it's a real ISO-rated watch. Pics from the interwebs! I'm hoping it will arrive this coming Monday..


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Hello guys, is there any FAQ or something like that with recommended AE brands or stores?
I think that we need that


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Can you link me that box? It looks good.


Sure, it is this one:









30.43US $ 25% OFF|Luxury Wooden Watch Box Watch Holder Box For Watches Top Jewelry Organizer Box Grids Watch Organizer New Square - Watch Boxes - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Your citizen is a high value watch. I love mine.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Nikola237 said:


> Hello guys, is there any FAQ or something like that with recommended AE brands or stores?
> I think that we need that


This is really difficult to do.
There are some watches from specific brands that are really good and others that let's say are problematic. I have a "perfect" Pagani Design (the submariner homage), I have a defective Pagani Design (the Aquaracer homage, in which I had to shorten the stem because it made the watch stop many times when the date wheel was engaged) and I have a pretty good Pagani Design (the Autavia homage which has a bezel that rotates like a 2 dollar watch).
The shops come and go and at the end of the day it is Ali which provides the buyer with security. All the disputes I have filled so far that were backed with concrete evidence have been decided in my favor.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Agreed mate! I just bought a Citizen Pro Master CA0711-80H For $339 AUD or $260 US, and it's amazing especially love the fact it's a real ISO-rated watch. Pics from the interwebs! I'm hoping it will arrive this coming Monday..


Agreed as well. There are so many Orients, Seikos and Citizens, along with some bargains from Tissot, Hamilton, etc. in the 200 - 500 euro range that would never make me think twice of getting a chinese one. There are exceptions like e.g. Seagull and Fiyta, but still I would not consider the Ali brands for that price category.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

jhdscript said:


> Your citizen is a high value watch. I love mine.


Love the Navihawks and Skyhawks so cool looking! I've got my eye on a Blue Angel Nighthawk right now as i type ;-)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know if these coin discounts are legit good discounts or if it's mostly bs (I.e. it's comparable to an Ali sale discount), just to make you think these coins get you a chunk off? 
Never paid much attention to coins, they've never really gotten me a significant discount.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I lost all my coins at the end of december, i had plenty but would not find something i _really_ need. Coins are part of the plan to make you think you need to buy -now-


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> I lost all my coins at the end of december, i had plenty but would not find something i _really_ need. Coins are part of the plan to make you think you need to buy -now-


you mean Ali reset them to zero? Wouldn't have noticed myself. But yeah, they feel like they want to make you feel like you should buy something asap


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Does anyone know why parcel tracking numbers from AliX have last two letters NL (like Nederland) or BE (Belgium)? Usually parcels from China ended with CN. I'm confused.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Does anyone know why parcel tracking numbers from AliX have last two letters NL (like Nederland) or BE (Belgium)? Usually parcels from China ended with CN. I'm confused.


I think AliExpress has European warehouses now so perhaps those parcels are not coming from China but from these warehouses.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Also, some packages from China go through customs in Liege.
I've had a watch stuck there for the last 21 days...



Alex_B. said:


> I think AliExpress has European warehouses now so perhaps those parcels are not coming from China but from these warehouses.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Alex_B. said:


> I think AliExpress has European warehouses now so perhaps those parcels are not coming from China but from these warehouses.


They're shipped from China according to tracking. That's why I'm confused. Oh well, I'll know when they come. Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

NocturnalWatch said:


> They're shipped from China according to tracking. That's why I'm confused. Oh well, I'll know when they come. Thanks for the info guys.


One of my orders has the same thing but since it's Chinese New Year and apparently that means everything stops over there i thought it sounded plausible.


----------



## 6R35 (Jun 26, 2020)

I'm new to the Aliexpress watch game. How often do they have big Sales like the 12/12?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

NocturnalWatch said:


> They're shipped from China according to tracking. That's why I'm confused. Oh well, I'll know when they come. Thanks for the info guys.


Almost anything of value comes through the Nederland nowadays in the EU with an NL tracking number. Is been some time since I last saw a belgian it swedish tracking number.
Some other lower value items only got yanween tracking numbers and were shipped through UAE.
Still having an EU tracking number does not mean it will not be stopped at customs.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

6R35 said:


> I'm new to the Aliexpress watch game. How often do they have big Sales like the 12/12?


Many big and smaller sales throughout the year. The next big one is in the end of March.








Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Events Calendar


Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Calendar. Aliexpress shopping events are events that Aliexpress promotes for specific days of the year.




promossale.com





Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Does anyone know why parcel tracking numbers from AliX have last two letters NL (like Nederland) or BE (Belgium)? Usually parcels from China ended with CN. I'm confused.


Cainiao, the huge logistics company partly owned by AliExpress, fills huge containers each with many thousands of packages. Regional delivery companies bid on the distribution of the parcels in those containers. PostNL, in the Netherlands, can often bid very competitively, due to Rotterdam harbour being very convenient for receiving these containers. All the packages in the container will be given the -NL tracking suffix. Similarly, Cainiao themselves have created a huge shipping hub at Liege in Belgium, for handling large numbers of cargo containers delivered by the airline Air China Cargo, and the packages in those containers will be given the -BE tracking suffix.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Cainiao, the huge logistics company partly owned by AliExpress, fills huge containers each with many thousands of packages. Regional delivery companies bid on the distribution of the parcels in those containers. PostNL, in the Netherlands, can often bid very competitively, due to Rotterdam harbour being very convenient for receiving these containers. All the packages in the container will be given the -NL tracking suffix. Similarly, Cainiao themselves have created a huge shipping hub at Liege in Belgium, for handling large numbers of cargo containers delivered by the airline Air China Cargo, and the packages in those containers will be given the -BE tracking suffix.


Thanks. I thought it means that it will go through customs without stopping and additional fees, but obviously not.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Thanks. I thought it means that it will go through customs without stopping and additional fees, but obviously not.


That is supposed to be the idea eventually, where it goes through customs in the Belgian hub of AliExpress, to speed things up and simplify the process. However, not all EU countries have signed up to that yet, and so it is just in a pilot phase where it also passes through customs in the destination country, making it even slower than before.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I know I keep recommending this watch, but it is one of my favourites, and is limited edition. It is the Phylida No Time to Die homage in Rose Gold. So far, only 20 of them were released. This morning, they just released 5 more.









105.0US $ 40% OFF|100M Rose Gold Two Tone Limited Edition Miyota Automatic Watch DIVER300M 007 NO TIME TO DIE Style Sapphire Crystal Waterproof|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I know I keep recommending this watch, but it is one of my favourites, and is limited edition. It is the Phylida No Time to Die homage in Rose Gold. So far, only 20 of them were released. This morning, they just released 5 more.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapphire 100M WR for 89€ only? Do you know what's the movement?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Sapphire 100M WR for 89€ only? Do you know what's the movement?


On the rose gold limited edition, the only movement available unfortunately is a miyota. On the regular steel NTTD homage from Phylida you can get a chinese movement or even, I believe, a PT5000.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Sapphire 100M WR for 89€ only? Do you know what's the movement?


You can get 10 bar water resistance as low as 50-55 euros during sales.

E.g. the pagani autavia homage is 57 euros without discounts








94.99US $ 81% OFF|2021 New Pagani Design Mechanical Watches For Men Luxury Automatic Watch Men Waterproof Steel Business Watch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





and the pagani submariner is 61 euros now without any discounts 








499.95US $ |Men's Watches Pagani Design Top Brand Luxury Mechanical Watch Men Nh35 Waterproof Sport Automatic Wristwatch Men Reloj Hombres - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Both have Seiko NH35 movements and sapphire glass. I have both and been surface swimming numerous times without any problems.


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

crAss said:


> ... a "perfect" Pagani Design (the submariner homage)...


is this the one you mean?


crAss said:


> ...and the pagani submariner is 61 euros now without any discounts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

SerhiyKa said:


> is this the one you mean?


I got a 40mm Kermit on the brushed bracelet























94.99US $ 81% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Men's Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Stainless Steel Divers Watch Sapphire Glass Men Watches reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I managed to get it for 66 euros, and it arrived in 3 weeks, which is really good relative to ali watches I think. It has the best finished case I've seen, better than some of my 200+ euro watches


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know if these coin discounts are legit good discounts or if it's mostly bs (I.e. it's comparable to an Ali sale discount), just to make you think these coins get you a chunk off?
> Never paid much attention to coins, they've never really gotten me a significant discount.
> View attachment 15699152


Like that North Edge for the price. Do you have a link?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

SerhiyKa said:


> is this the one you mean?


Yes, I got it with the black dial. The only bad thing is its 43 mm. There is a newer version at 40 mm which I don't know if it is on par quality-wise.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> Sapphire 100M WR for 89€ only? Do you know what's the movement?


Miyota 82-- series---------Sorry, I didn't see there was already a response


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone got one of these Benyars?









299.95US $ |2021 New BENYAR Retro Automatic Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Mechanical Watch For Men Sport Waterproof Clock Man Orologio Uomo|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I have the Explorer homage and while it is NOT a super watch, for a total of 32 euros (30 for the watch and 2 for the belt type strap) I have a nice combination. The movement is good enough self-winding and +10 s/day and ok I can live with the shorter hands and probably the alloy case (advertised as stainless steel) while I can swim with it. Just to put a perspective of my expectations for the above.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

crAss said:


> Yes, I got it with the black dial. The only bad thing is its 43 mm. There is a newer version at 40 mm which I don't know if it is on par quality-wise.


never handled the 43mm version, but the new 40mm is pretty great for the price.

my review here





very nice 120-click bezel, and overall finishing is great.
only negatives are the typical PD QC issues ( I have some weird machining problems on the clasp and end-links) and the Lume is just really poor.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

manchette said:


> Exactly.
> My everyday watch is a kinetic movement one (pulsar), the other day i saw it was 15 minutes late ... It fell twice, now it makes some strange noise, different to the previous usual noise of the rotor.. but isn't it supposed to be though enough ? Maybe it is indeed broken but I'm wondering if the crown moved and stopped it or something. Anyway, as i can't be sure what's wrong so far i'm going to watch its time and i'm pondering about supposed reliability (eg : is it from unworn watches or really used watches ?).
> As up today i think investing over $400 in a Chinese watch is really expensive. eg : Just saw a Tissot quartz for 230€.


I bought a Hruodland diver watch for almost 400 $, it is with SW200.
There were some discussion on whether Chinese watches use fully new or used Swiss movement. The general conclusion is that there is no need to worry this.
I can see my watch has the movement break-in period, also the calendar disc is as crisp as it can be. So should be all new SW200.

Whether it is worth to pay for almost 400$, it is a subjective topic. 400$ itself is a lot of money or not is also subjective.
To me, when I want a diver watch with sapphire bezel, and preferably ETA or Sellita movement. I could not find better fit to my needs unless I pay more than 3000$. Tourby lawless is a a close fit, regardless price, I am not sure it is a better watch, especially in terms of case quality.
Mido, Certina diver watches are around 1000$, but with ceramic or aluminum bezel insert. Jomashop has watches with Swiss movement at 400$ or so, but just simple 3 hands, no bezel, low pressure rating, there are also watches coming with some small issues.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

What is notable here is that Pagani is offering watches without male end link bracelets. That's always been a pet peeve of mine.

US $85.26 82%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN Me...ska klockor
https://a.aliexpress.com/_msXsD5N

Let's shop together on AliExpress w...s are here!
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLnkx6P

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

According to tracking, I should receive this watch this coming weekend. I think mine was one of the first orders. What attracted me to it was the Arabic numerals on a diver, plus all the "right" specs. I'll be posting my thoughts.

US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> According to tracking, I should receive this watch this coming weekend. I think mine was one of the first orders. What attracted me to it was the Arabic numerals on a diver, plus all the "right" specs. I'll be posting my thoughts.
> 
> US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


Definitely keep us updated on this one! I've had this in my cart too.


----------



## strangelythanthemoon (Jan 18, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> According to tracking, I should receive this watch this coming weekend. I think mine was one of the first orders. What attracted me to it was the Arabic numerals on a diver, plus all the "right" specs. I'll be posting my thoughts.


I've also got this coming soon. Most of the other Steeldive/Addies I've seen look too chunky. I'm curious to see if the spec sheet of 40mm case and 13mm case thickness holds up. Also, design-wise, I think it looks way slicker than another Sub homage.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

crAss said:


> Has anyone got one of these Benyars?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kinda strange. Some pictures show minute hand long enough but some real photos it is far away from minute tracking.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Mimo320 said:


> Kinda strange. Some pictures show minute hand long enough but some real photos it is far away from minute tracking.


I don't know how pagani/benyar choose which hands set to use. For example I have the 43 submariner homage. The hands are short. I also got the explorer homage at 40mm by benyar with the hands there short as well. They are the same style. I mean why do you do that unless you have a weird designer...

Go figure...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

True. I was looking at explorer homage...but those hands... That is also the reaso why I dont own seiko samurai  I need long hands. at least little touch with minute tracking...
Thats why I choose orient kamasu over samurai. Those minute and second hands are very long. Almost till edge of the dial. love it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mimo320 said:


> Those minute and second hands are very long. Almost till edge of the dial. love it.


Have you considered this one? hands so long they reach the edge on _both_ sides


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

mougino said:


> Have you considered this one? hands so long they reach the edge on _both_ sides


lol. I never seen this one


----------



## Cuttalossa (Dec 21, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> According to tracking, I should receive this watch this coming weekend. I think mine was one of the first orders. What attracted me to it was the Arabic numerals on a diver, plus all the "right" specs. I'll be posting my thoughts.
> 
> US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


I have been eyeing this too, however beware of the lug to lug measurements as I believe those are male end links.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MAD777 said:


> What is notable here is that Pagani is offering watches without *male end link bracelets.*


There is from some years back. Male vs female end links

I can see the visual difference between male and female end links but What exactly is the difference in terms of wearing and everything else??


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My Bulova Special Edition Lunar Pilot finally arrived from Jomashop.

The service was worse than with AliExpress. Having paid $35 for express delivery (estimated 4 to 5 days) it actually took 40 days to arrive.

Perhaps worse is that they sent the wrong item: rather than the special edition (which comes with a nice lunar strap and a braclet tool) they sent only the regular edition (smaller box, and missing those items).

Given that it took so long to arrive, wasn't the item I ordered, and cost a huge amount in customs tax and fees, I cannot recommend Jomashop as any more reliable than AliExpress.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> My Bulova Special Edition Lunar Pilot finally arrived from Jomashop.


What a mess in Jomashop. What about customs? Did you pay VAT and fees?
35dollars for that "expres" delivery is nonsense...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Mimo320 said:


> What a mess in Jomashop. What about customs? Did you pay VAT and fees?
> 35dollars for that "expres" delivery is nonsense...


Yes, unfortunately, customs fees and tax and processing fees by the post office for receiving the package with customs fees due mean that it cost me an extra $100 (almost exactly). Adding it all up, I could have got the version without the "special edition" extras that I was supposed to receive for pretty much the same price in local watch stores.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Cuttalossa said:


> I have been eyeing this too, however beware of the lug to lug measurements as I believe those are male end links.


This was posted in the reviews on the AliExpress page for this watch, they gave it 2 stars:

"Removing 2 stars because of the 52mm lug to lug measurement. This is caused by the poorly designed, one piece end links (see photos). The crown is also unsigned. Other than that, it looks to be a nice watch. If it has any trouble keeping time I'll update my review. 08 Feb 2021 14:33"


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

On the matter of tracking numbers, I can say that all parcels from Ali with a value above ~10 euros have come through Liege, Belgium, then were forwarded to the Nederland and then on to Greece with a tracking number ending in NL. The parcels come with a sticker saying "Goods not fulfilling the conditions laid down in the Articles 28 and 29 of the Treaty of the functioning of the European Union". This simply means that the Greek customs are responsible for checking it.
The thing I have seen changed is that now all parcels come with a sticker from NL post, stuck on top of the Chinese one. I don't know if Greek customs start to believe the values declared there, since they are essentially filled out by another EU country official postage (Post NL) and not by the Chinese.


----------



## maxhav (May 15, 2010)

Just picked up a Corgeut Flieger all black, so far so good. A bit on the larger size at 44mm but the all black look with seconds at 9 did it for me. Keeps things a bit interesting on an otherwise boring A type dial.
A B-type dial is on its way from Dekla so that should be it for Fliegers for me.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> There is from some years back. Male vs female end links
> 
> I can see the visual difference between male and female end links but What exactly is the difference in terms of wearing and everything else??


Male end links are fixed, female end links conform to your wrist. So let's say you have a small wrist, and lug to lug on your watch seems fine, but the male links might protrude a couple more mills, and it might not be a good fit anymore, whereas with a female end link, if the lug to lug is fine, the end link won't protrude, and it will si nicely on your wrist. Unfortunately every ali watch I bought so far comes with male end links.


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

Mimo320 said:


> Kinda strange. Some pictures show minute hand long enough but some real photos it is far away from minute tracking.


I would steer clear of Benyar, they are the lowest of the low in quality.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

crAss said:


> On the matter of tracking numbers, I can say that all parcels from Ali with a value above ~10 euros have come through Liege, Belgium, then were forwarded to the Nederland and then on to Greece with a tracking number ending in NL. The parcels come with a sticker saying "Goods not fulfilling the conditions laid down in the Articles 28 and 29 of the Treaty of the functioning of the European Union". This simply means that the Greek customs are responsible for checking it.
> The thing I have seen changed is that now all parcels come with a sticker from NL post, stuck on top of the Chinese one. I don't know if Greek customs start to believe the values declared there, since they are essentially filled out by another EU country official postage (Post NL) and not by the Chinese.


Both of my parcels (BE and NL) are now held by Croatian customs. I'm waiting for "greating card" from them to see how much money they will take from my wallet (usually it's ~25-30%).


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

papabear244 said:


> I would steer clear of Benyar, they are the lowest of the low in quality.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh well, if you know what you are expecting they are not bad. The explorer homage from them was great to see that I did not like eventually the design. And to be honest for 30 euros you get a functional water resistant watch with no huge issues (apart from the blatant lie that it is all stainless steel - it is not). 
The color shades of the new 007 watch are all over the place and while it is not my thing, I wouldn't mind getting something cheap to fool around a bit. I would never give the ~100 euros the omega homages ask. This benyar is a tudor (?) homage with the right colour. My fav shop had a nato seatbelt type for 2.5 euros for the matching strap and with the benyar I could wear it 10-20 times before it gets to the bottom of the watch pile.








1.8US $ 48% OFF|Premium Quality Herringbone 20mm 22mm Seatbelt Watch Band Nylon Nato Strap For Military Watch|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Still wrapped up in plastic from the post office. Looks very good at 1st glance.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## smartcar8 (Dec 27, 2007)

MAD777 said:


> Still wrapped up in plastic from the post office. Looks very good at 1st glance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you confirm the lug to lug measurement and show a wrist shot? thanks


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

crAss said:


> Oh well, if you know what you are expecting they are not bad. The explorer homage from them was great to see that I did not like eventually the design. And to be honest for 30 euros you get a functional water resistant watch with no huge issues (apart from the blatant lie that it is all stainless steel - it is not).
> The color shades of the new 007 watch are all over the place and while it is not my thing, I wouldn't mind getting something cheap to fool around a bit. I would never give the ~100 euros the omega homages ask. This benyar is a tudor (?) homage with the right colour. My fav shop had a nato seatbelt type for 2.5 euros for the matching strap and with the benyar I could wear it 10-20 times before it gets to the bottom of the watch pile.
> 
> 
> ...


That's true, for 40 bucks you can't go wrong. And if you get bored of it you can just take it apart for fun. The first watch I took apart was a $40 Parnis with sterile dial.

For the straps I prefer single pass because they make the watch sit lower. This one has holes (i don't like the clip-on) but its also a bit elastic for a good fit.

US $7.29 27% OFF|French Troops Parachute Elastic Nylon Watch Bands New Design Man's Universal Nato Strap 20mm 22mm Movable Ring Military Bracelet|Watchbands| - AliExpress

a


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> Still wrapped up in plastic from the post office. Looks very good at 1st glance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is Addiesdive supposed to be a wordplay on Adidas ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, unfortunately, customs fees and tax and processing fees by the post office for receiving the package with customs fees due mean that it cost me an extra $100 (almost exactly). Adding it all up, I could have got the version without the "special edition" extras that I was supposed to receive for pretty much the same price in local watch stores.


I contacted Jomashop about the missing items from my watch box (the proper box, the fancy strap, and watch tool, instruction manual, and documentation) and they said "you ordered 1 item and received 1 item" then when I said "yes, but parts were missing that were included in the sales page" they hung up on me. I tried contacting them again, and within 30 second they hung up again. Really bad customer support.

So, I decided to return the watch, but discovered they won't accept returns without an approved return code. I applied for one an hour ago. So far, crickets.

I must say, the past three months or so do seem to have resulted in me having far more problems than usual when ordering watches. Maybe the gods are telling me that I have enough watches now, and should stop buying them.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I contacted Jomashop about the missing items from my watch box (the proper box, the fancy strap, and watch tool, instruction manual, and documentation) and they said "you ordered 1 item and received 1 item" then when I said "yes, but parts were missing that were included in the sales page" they hung up on me. I tried contacting them again, and within 30 second they hung up again. Really bad customer support.
> 
> So, I decided to return the watch, but discovered they won't accept returns without an approved return code. I applied for one an hour ago. So far, crickets.
> 
> I must say, the past three months or so do seem to have resulted in me having far more problems than usual when ordering watches. Maybe the gods are telling me that I have enough watches now, and should stop buying them.


If I were you, I would definitely take a break from buying watches. Or maybe, you've used up your bad luck and the next watch you order will surely come without any additional fees or defects...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I contacted Jomashop about the missing items from my watch box (the proper box, the fancy strap, and watch tool, instruction manual, and documentation) and they said "you ordered 1 item and received 1 item" then when I said "yes, but parts were missing that were included in the sales page" they hung up on me. I tried contacting them again, and within 30 second they hung up again. Really bad customer support.
> 
> So, I decided to return the watch, but discovered they won't accept returns without an approved return code. I applied for one an hour ago. So far, crickets.
> 
> I must say, the past three months or so do seem to have resulted in me having far more problems than usual when ordering watches. Maybe the gods are telling me that I have enough watches now, and should stop buying them.


You are truly cursed brother.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

papabear244 said:


> That's true, for 40 bucks you can't go wrong. And if you get bored of it you can just take it apart for fun. The first watch I took apart was a $40 Parnis with sterile dial.
> 
> For the straps I prefer single pass because they make the watch sit lower. This one has holes (i don't like the clip-on) but its also a bit elastic for a good fit.
> 
> ...


To be honest I tried elastic and they are not my thing. Also the 2.5 euro straps of my post above are not the best quality of there, not so silky to the touch and not so soft. But they are cheap enough to get color combinations you might wear a few times only. They have the thick buckles also which I like a lot.
For color combinations I wear often I get better quality ones.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress

I was initially attracted to the watch by the full set of numerals and the large hands, both of which improve readability.

I must say that I'm very impressed with this watch, on day one anyway. The finishing all around is top notch, with the exception of the etched case back, whoich needs a bit of buffing to smooth the sharp etchings. The printed numerals and labels on both the face & bezel are sharp & clear. Initial lume is brilliant (we'll see how long it lasts tonight).

I ditched the bracelet as I do on 90% of AliX watches. Pictured is a sporty leather, "onthelevel" strap. I have a few bracelets incoming that I will try on this watch.

The actual measurements are 40.2mm case diameter, 46.1mm lug-to-lug once the stock bracelet is replaced. The thickness is 14.9mm as opposed to the advertised thickness of 13mm. Lug width is 20mm.

The watch is heavier than anticipated, giving it a solid, well-built feel. The dial is very finely textured, but subtle so that it only shows in certain light.

Now for the big surprise, the bezel is the best among all eight of my dive watches! Super grip, light enough not to need a pipe Wrench (but no danger of being accidentally bumped). Perfect alignment and not any backplay at all!

Oh, and the silly logo on the dial... Thankfully you can't really see it from more than a foot away, LOL. 









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> Oh, and the silly logo on the dial... Thankfully you can't really see it from more than a foot away, LOL.


I somehow allways liked the logo and the company name  Its kind of uniqe and not in the way of PaulaReis or some company names sounding like sexual diseases 
Isn´t Steeldive and Addies the same anyway?


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Zimzalabim said:


> I somehow allways liked the logo and the company name  Its kind of uniqe and not in the way of PaulaReis or some company names sounding like sexual diseases
> Isn´t Steeldive and Addies the same anyway?


I think I'd rather my watch be named Herpes than have that logo 😆


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Eltrebor said:


> I think I'd rather my watch be named Herpes than have that logo 😆


There´s a really good chance after the new years festival when the chineses come back to work your wish will become true this year


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

MAD777 said:


> US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> I was initially attracted to the watch by the full set of numerals and the large hands, both of which improve readability.
> 
> ...


Now you know where Vaer got their cases for their newest diver that just launched.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> My Bulova Special Edition Lunar Pilot finally arrived from Jomashop.
> 
> The service was worse than with AliExpress. Having paid $35 for express delivery (estimated 4 to 5 days) it actually took 40 days to arrive.
> 
> ...


40 days! That's disappointing! I've had better luck buying from them as it took about 10days for my Citizen watch to get to Australia


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> Still wrapped up in plastic from the post office. Looks very good at 1st glance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks, nice buddy! Some pics on wrist would be cool.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> I contacted Jomashop about the missing items from my watch box (the proper box, the fancy strap, and watch tool, instruction manual, and documentation) and they said "you ordered 1 item and received 1 item" then when I said "yes, but parts were missing that were included in the sales page" they hung up on me. I tried contacting them again, and within 30 second they hung up again. Really bad customer support.
> 
> So, I decided to return the watch, but discovered they won't accept returns without an approved return code. I applied for one an hour ago. So far, crickets.
> 
> I must say, the past three months or so do seem to have resulted in me having far more problems than usual when ordering watches. Maybe the gods are telling me that I have enough watches now, and should stop buying them.


Poor springy bad luck seems to follow you mate!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jae Arr said:


> Now you know where Vaer got their cases for their newest diver that just launched.


Or maybe the other way around: Vaer specc'ed some cases, and then the manufacturer just kept producing them, or made too many, etc..


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Wouldn't be the first time I've seen Steeldive use exactly the same case as a microbrand.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Jae Arr said:


> Now you know where Vaer got their cases for their newest diver that just launched.


would love to see Vaer's C3 Tradition with a VK quartz mvmt, and of course at fraction of their price


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> I was initially attracted to the watch by the full set of numerals and the large hands, both of which improve readability.
> 
> ...


How is the bezel action?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> would love to see Vaer's C3 Tradition with a VK quartz mvmt, and of course at fraction of their price


I have a white dial pilot with VK31 arriving, ordered from Geervo Store:








I've asked them if they had, or would have, a VK31-powered black 3-6-9-12 dial (similar to the Vaer C3 Trad), this has been their answer:


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

RightOne said:


> How is the bezel action?


That is in the review. By the way, the lume lasted all night, clearly legible, on a par with my Orient Kamasu diver.

I highly recommend this watch if it suits your tastes.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> That is in the review. By the way, the lume lasted all night, clearly legible, on a par with my Orient Kamasu diver.
> 
> I highly recommend this watch if it suits your tastes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Ah yes I see it now, was a bit too quick earlier! Thanks for your review. That lume must be pretty good then, I am always impressed with my Orient Ray 2 which should have the same lume as the Kamasu. 
I am considering this one, but I am also really keen on the Heimdallr NTTD homage lately.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very beautiful mougino


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Need advice please.
Placed an order with a seller I've used in the past on 24/11/20, over £300 in value. 

Tracking showed the order had cleared customs on 6th Dec, since then more than 2 months on it hasn't moved, so either lost or someone has gotten their mitts on it!

I lodged a dispute with aliexpress after chatting with the seller back in early January, aliexpress delayed any final judgment until today regarding refund. Today they have contacted me to say wait longer as its still in transit!
Really, its clearly lost more than 2 months on, what is the best course of action as a response, I've never had to go down this route before? 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

rockhopper353 said:


> Need advice please.
> Placed an order with a seller I've used in the past on 24/11/20, over £300 in value.
> 
> Tracking showed the order had cleared customs on 6th Dec, since then more than 2 months on it hasn't moved, so either lost or someone has gotten their mitts on it!
> ...


Have the 90 days since the day the seller shipped it passed?
Also check with your post office if they have kept it until you pay customs fees etc. and their notice was lost.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.








119.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida Black Dial Pt5000 Miyota Automatic Watch Diver 200m 007 Nttd Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 20bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

crAss said:


> Have the 90 days since the day the seller shipped it passed?
> Also check with your post office if they have kept it until you pay customs fees etc. and their notice was lost.


Thanks for the reply. I gave spoken to the post office and they never received it, so never got to them after showing cleared customs. Its now 79 days since the order was placed, what happens once the 90 days has elapsed, do they then have to refund me?

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I forgot to mention in my review of the AddiesDive that the crown screws in and out smooth as silk and is easily accessible with good grip.

Best of Ali-Xpress?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

rockhopper353 said:


> Need advice please.
> Placed an order with a seller I've used in the past on 24/11/20, over £300 in value.
> 
> Tracking showed the order had cleared customs on 6th Dec, since then more than 2 months on it hasn't moved, so either lost or someone has gotten their mitts on it!
> ...


I know that some of us WIS don't go outside much but if you did, you might notice that a lot of things are shut down. Because of course, this horrible pandemic - biggest threat to humanity ever. We'll all be lucky to survive. 

I just read another thread where a guy ordered a Vostok 5 months ago and just now got it. We had Christmas cards just now show up - they were mailed in November! With more than a 99.95% survival rate, I just don't know how the world will manage this horrible plague. In the meantime, strap on one of your favorite watches, go for a walk, take a pic and post in the what are you wearing thread. I'm sure you're watch will get there eventually.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Ticonderoga said:


> I know that some of us WIS don't go outside much but if you did, you might notice that a lot of things are shut down. Because of course, this horrible pandemic - biggest threat to humanity ever. We'll all be lucky to survive.
> 
> I just read another thread where a guy ordered a Vostok 5 months ago and just now got it. We had Christmas cards just now show up - they were mailed in November! With more than a 99.95% survival rate, I just don't know how the world will manage this horrible plague. In the meantime, strap on one of your favorite watches, go for a walk, take a pic and post in the what are you wearing thread. I'm sure you're watch will get there eventually.


Totally understand the pandemic. It's also irrelevant here, I get stuff from aliexpress constantly as I mod watches and do custom builds. I've had lots of items ordered well after this date that arrived ages ago. Did you read my post, it's been sat in the same place since 6th Dec, more than 2 months ago, clearly its been lost or stolen 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I have a white dial pilot with VK31 arriving, ordered from Geervo Store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for trying
slim wrists here, C3 is 36mm, would perfectly fit - on the other hand what i dont know if VK could fit into such a small case at all


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ticonderoga said:


> I know that some of us WIS don't go outside much but if you did, you might notice that a lot of things are shut down. Because of course, this horrible pandemic - biggest threat to humanity ever. We'll all be lucky to survive.
> 
> I just read another thread where a guy ordered a Vostok 5 months ago and just now got it. We had Christmas cards just now show up - they were mailed in November! With more than a 99.95% survival rate, I just don't know how the world will manage this horrible plague. In the meantime, strap on one of your favorite watches, go for a walk, take a pic and post in the what are you wearing thread. I'm sure you're watch will get there eventually.


You are absolutely right. I got a watch I bought in the big sale in March 2020 in September.

The thing though now is that Ali has chosen to KEEP its policy for 90 days or your money back. And we are almost a year in the pandemic, so there is no excuse about not knowing etc. They could have changed that policy. Since they have not, they need to honor it. At least this is how I feel towards Ali.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> thanks a lot for trying
> slim wrists here, C3 is 36mm, would perfectly fit - on the other hand what i dont know if VK could fit into such a small case at all


The Geervo's are supposedly 40 mm. I hope more on the 39 side than the 41 
I'll keep you guys updated on the lug-to-lug and how it wears when I receive it.

Nicolas


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

rockhopper353 said:


> Totally understand the pandemic. It's also irrelevant here, I get stuff from aliexpress constantly as I mod watches and do custom builds. I've had lots of items ordered well after this date that arrived ages ago. Did you read my post, it's been sat in the same place since 6th Dec, more than 2 months ago, clearly its been lost or stolen
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


That's exactly what happened to the Vostok guy. It showed sitting at the airport in Moscow for months. Fingers crossed for you brother.


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Ticonderoga said:


> That's exactly what happened to the Vostok guy. It showed sitting at the airport in Moscow for months. Fingers crossed for you brother.


Thanks, £300 is a lot invested to be waiting on. Are they compounded to offer a refund after 90 days?

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

crAss said:


> You are absolutely right. I got a watch I bought in the big sale in March 2020 in September.
> 
> The thing though now is that Ali has chosen to KEEP its policy for 90 days or your money back. And we are almost a year in the pandemic, so there is no excuse about not knowing etc. They could have changed that policy. Since they have not, they need to honor it. At least this is how I feel towards Ali.


I would understand if I hadn't had other parcels, but I've had lots from aliexpress since. Once they reach UK customs there is no delay due to covid, the parcels all arrive soon after, so in this instance I'm sure its disappeared

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

rockhopper353 said:


> Thanks, £300 is a lot invested to be waiting on. Are they compounded to offer a refund after 90 days?
> 
> Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


If Ali's policy is 90 days, exercise your option. It might never turn up. Probably will and you'll get a free watch courtesy of this most horrible calamity to every hit mankind.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

This Proxima screams quality for the price. I'm totally blown away. It's a thicc boi at 44 x 15ish, but it wears much smaller.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

i 


mougino said:


> I have a white dial pilot with VK31 arriving, ordered from Geervo Store:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one off their Fliegers the 44mm Type B dial with the sapphire and Seagull 3600-1 movt and it keeps phenomenal time, around +2 per day. They feel well built and the crown action is great.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Just received my heimdallr 62mas. Great looking watch. 

Would love to wear it, but atm (I'm at work with little tools) I can't get the bracelet off. 
What where they thinking to use pressure fitted pins instead of spring bars? I just destroyed two spring bar tools and I only got 1 side off. 

Will give it another go at home with more spring bar tools to destroy...

Do all heimdallr watches use this crap? How about other ali brands like san martin / steeldive?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Just received my heimdallr 62mas. Great looking watch.
> 
> Would love to wear it, but atm (I'm at work with little tools) I can't get the bracelet off.
> What where they thinking to use pressure fitted pins instead of spring bars? I just destroyed two spring bar tools and I only got 1 side off.
> ...


Post a photo and I'm sure someone will have a remedy.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Well, no clue what help there can be other than carefully use plenty of force ...










It's just a stupid design choice IMHO


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Poerger said:


> Well, no clue what help there can be other than carefully use plenty of force ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this isn't a stupid comment, but mine has screw in "spring bars", and quite frankly the pin sitting in the picture also looks like a screw in. Note the drilled lug holes, which allow access to a screwdriver for these lug pins.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Nope, that's no screw. No head, no threads.

It's a 'friction" pin. The wider part holds it in place. The problem with it is, that's it too tight a fit


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Poerger said:


> Nope, that's no screw. No head, no threads.
> 
> It's a 'friction" pin. The wider part holds it in place. The problem with it is, that's it too tight a fit


This-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Nope, that's no screw. No head, no threads.
> 
> It's a 'friction" pin. The wider part holds it in place. The problem with it is, that's it too tight a fit


WTF....worst design ever.
hoping you can slide some standard springbars in there once you eventually get that one off.
you are right, what were they thinking?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> That's my Warina Politarb, but the hands are in the way of reading it clearly


Love the look of those Warina Politarb's!!!!! Here's mine from Getat--------


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> WTF....worst design ever.
> hoping you can slide some standard springbars in there once you eventually get that one off.
> you are right, what were they thinking?


That was my thought exactly.

Using a leather or silikone strap a normal spring bar will be no problem.
The bracelet however will be another story. The endlinks are solid - which is good - but as no openings for a spring bar tool ... Which is bad, obviously.
Basically it's a solid piece of metal ...

It will work since the watch has holes in the lugs, but just the process of installing them will be painful and will scratch the lugs ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My GEERVO white dial Pilot with sweeping seconds hand (VK31 movement) has just landed.

I was hoping it was more on the 39 mm side of the 40 mm advertised. Alas!  the watch is actually 41 mm...









Other than that the lug-to-lug is 49 mm, thickness 11.4 mm, and lug width 20 mm.

The watch is 100% sterile: dial, case back, and crown (I recall someone was scared it would be branded). The crown is very nice, sturdy (movement is hackable) and firm.









The case is nicely brushed on the sides and the back, but not around the crystal, with a strange curve, not so great looking for a pilot watch 























The dial & hands are the best on this watch: shape, length (minutes hand almost to the edge of the dial), and sweeping blue hand are a stunner! 









The strap is also top notch, firm and flexible, with a pilot cut, and smells strong of real leather.
















I'll let you make your own opinion. Let's see if it sees the wrist in the next weeks...

Nicolas


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Did you choose the sapphire glass or the mineral version ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Did you choose the sapphire glass or the mineral version ?


Mineral, and I'm glad I did. This watch will be a catch and go, it feels enormous next to my other white Pilot (San Martin)...


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Poerger said:


> That was my thought exactly.
> 
> Using a leather or silikone strap a normal spring bar will be no problem.
> The bracelet however will be another story. The endlinks are solid - which is good - but as no openings for a spring bar tool ... Which is bad, obviously.
> ...


You won't have a problem installing new ones. The case is drilled. 
I have a Raymond Weil that I had to use a watch hammer to get the lug "pins" out. Their customer service was of no help. I thought I was an idiot. I could not figure out why they would do that.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Love the look of those Warina Politarb's!!!!! Here's mine from Getat--------
> 
> View attachment 15706976


Playing with fire...but I looked quite a long time for a 40mm not to brag about it


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> WTF....worst design ever.
> hoping you can slide some standard springbars in there once you eventually get that one off.
> you are right, what were they thinking?


Weird, I have 3 Heimdallr and none has this dumbass type of bars. Did they assume that no one will ever take the bracelet off to replace it???
Hope it's not starting a trend.

Latest fish skeleton...which BTW seems to have gone up in price on Aliexpress quite a bit since I ordered mine last month.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Steeldive case
Addiesdive sterile dial (I applied the decal)
Steeldive seconds hand 
MN style strap from Aliexpress 
Assembled with Aliexpress tools
(Hour and minute hand original Seiko)


























Is that enough Aliexpress to go on this thread?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

mougino said:


> My GEERVO white dial Pilot with sweeping seconds hand (VK31 movement) has just landed.
> 
> Nicolas


A similar watch also using the quartz VK31 with sweeping second hand is by Escapement Time. Here's a YouTube review of it.






Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Has anybody bought the Escapement Time Diver?

I got a discount coupon from AliExpress and was thinking of putting it towards this watch, but haven't seen any reviews yet.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> A similar watch also using the quartz VK31 with sweeping second hand is by Escapement Time. Here's a YouTube review of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw the video bought the watch ;-)


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody bought the Escapement Time Diver?
> 
> I got a discount coupon from AliExpress and was thinking of putting it towards this watch, but haven't seen any reviews yet.
> 
> View attachment 15708722


I haven't seen much on this watch as the other three have blindsided it with their value!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Saw the video bought the watch ;-)


I've done an unboxing of it too. I also reviewed the older version as well.
Here's the links to both of the videos.








73.46US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com















www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## keg81 (Sep 8, 2014)

+1 second for a day with pt5000 movement.









MI 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody bought the Escapement Time Diver?
> 
> I got a discount coupon from AliExpress and was thinking of putting it towards this watch, but haven't seen any reviews yet.
> 
> View attachment 15708722


This seems well built and I dig the black date wheel and the crown a lot. 
Just not a super fan of the logo, but still looks ok. And that's a dial swap away anyway 

As far as I know Gary from the I Like Watches YouTube channel ordered one, so you might wanna keep an eye on his videos.

Keep us posted if you go for it!


----------



## Bertl (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Weird, I have 3 Heimdallr and none has this dumbass type of bars. Did they assume that no one will ever take the bracelet off to replace it???
> Hope it's not starting a trend.
> 
> Latest fish skeleton...which BTW seems to have gone up in price on Aliexpress quite a bit since I ordered mine last month.
> ...


Love those fish watches, especially my Heimdallr MM300 Sharkmaster but when it comes to monsters (I think the red faced Heimdallr is the most attractive of the bunch) I'll stick w/the original.


----------



## Lambreaux (Oct 18, 2015)

Ipse said:


> Playing with fire...but I looked quite a long time for a 40mm not to brag about it
> 
> View attachment 15707976


Cool. I hope i can find a Panerai homage, manual wind and only 40mm

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Well, no clue what help there can be other than carefully use plenty of force ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I finally got it sorted:

I had to put the watch head in a vice, use a sturdier spring bar tool with a pointy end and a hammer to drive the friction pin out.

The holes in the lugs are too tight for the friction pin - or my spring bar tool for that matter. After I drove the friction pin out I was sort of making a mental victory lap... only then I noticed the spring bar tool was stuck in the lug. No way to remove it, even with pliers.
I had to use another spring bar tool and hammer the spring bar tool #1 out from the inside of the lug.

The watch is now sitting on my wrist. Normal spring bars work like s charm.

I have to assume Ive received a faulty piece. There is no way any sane person would drill too tight holes for a friction pin which is too wide for those holes.

Still: what was heimdallr thinking? This is a stupid way to secure a bracelet.










Now if got to sort out, if I can stand that dead fish on the dial or if a dial swap is in order


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

These pins are the same as used by Swatch.
On the other hand, you'll probably won't ever have a spring bar failure...


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

Lambreaux said:


> Cool. I hope i can find a Panerai homage, manual wind and only 40mm
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


Steeldive has one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ferguso (Jan 10, 2021)

Heithel said:


> Steeldive case
> Addiesdive sterile dial (I applied the decal)
> Steeldive seconds hand
> MN style strap from Aliexpress
> ...


Beautiful, mind if i ask where to buy that decal??
Anyway anyone own this one??
Hows is the build quality on this hruodland Royal Oak Offshore homage








289.0US $ |Hruodland Fashion Automatic Men's Watches Sapphire Crystal NH35 Movement Classic Stainlss Steel Dress Formal Wristwatch for Male|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my second GEERVO with sweeping seconds today!









I'm more convinced of the size and execution (especially the case rehaut under the crystal) for a Glashütte Sixties homage than for the previous white Flieger Type A 

The case and crown are the exact same: completely sterile, and so the dimensions do not differ: 41 mm wide, lug-to-lug 49 mm, 20 mm at the lugs, but the Sixties is slightly thinner at 11.0 mm.
















The blue sunburst dial is mesmerizing, reflecting sun rays, and even under artificial light you can catch some electric blue flashes when turning the wrist.
















The numerals are not lumed, only the peripheral dots and hands are (which is still nice for a dress watch and at this price point):









And of course the 4 bph seconds hand is very nice to look at 

All in all:









Nicolas


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody bought the Escapement Time Diver?
> 
> I got a discount coupon from AliExpress and was thinking of putting it towards this watch, but haven't seen any reviews yet.
> 
> View attachment 15708722


After lots of searching, I still didn't find any reviews, but went ahead and just bought the Escapement Time Diver anyway.

Given some unfortunate experiences with recent purchases (even my last one from Escapement Time), I guess I am tempting fate. My girlfriend says my watch addition is like a drug habit, so even a few bad hits won't stop me wanting more.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Now if got to sort out, if I can stand that dead fish on the dial or if a dial swap is in order


Hahahaha, initially I thought it's a shark skeleton, and thought 'what a stupid logo'. Then I realized it's actually a Tiger Shark. Now I'm good with logo  My Sharky Monster is at customs. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I received my second GEERVO with sweeping seconds today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really lovely looking watch. Geervo are my favourite seller for sterile dials.

One question: is the dial slightly misaligned on yours? It looks to be rotated a few degrees counterclockwise. Or is that due to the angle the photos were taken at?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

NocturnalWatch said:


> My Sharky Monster is at customs. Can't wait to get my hands on it.


Congrats! Their red Monster dial is superb  a pity Seiko chose to offer*that* instead: 








it honestly looks like a cheap chinese knockoff


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

mougino said:


> Congrats! Their red Monster dial is superb  a pity Seiko chose to offer*that* instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fully agree with you


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> That is a really lovely looking watch. Geervo are my favourite seller for sterile dials.
> 
> One question: is the dial slightly misaligned on yours? It looks to be rotated a few degrees counterclockwise. Or is that due to the angle the photos were taken at?


Oh my  you are absolutely right!!









Congratulation, you've ruined the watch for me!!  (just kidding, I'll try to get over it)

I tried to open the case and budge the dial to no avail, the GEERVO guys managed to fix the movement+crown completely off vs. the dial indices, that's a sloppy job!! 

I took a picture of the movement to not waste the back opening


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ouch... I had a watch with a misaligned dial too, and once you see it you can't unsee it. 


Curious to see reviews of the Escapement Time diver. I thought the dressy logo and design copy would put people off, but it sold 23 units in a short time which ain't bad.
If there is one trend in terms of sales: sports watches tend to do better.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Oh my  you are absolutely right!!
> 
> Congratulation, you've ruined the watch for me!!  (just kidding, I'll try to get over it)


I am sorry for spoiling things a bit :-(

If it helps, I have started looking at some of my watches that have faults as having "quirky personalities" instead


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

cuica said:


> These pins are the same as used by Swatch.
> On the other hand, you'll probably won't ever have a spring bar failure...


If that's the goal, they could have welded the bracelet to the case 
Similar easy to remove as those pins


----------



## Lambreaux (Oct 18, 2015)

papabear244 said:


> Steeldive has one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I found it, but its 42. And with that case shape looks too big to me.

Enviado desde mi Mi 9 Lite mediante Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Playing with fire...but I looked quite a long time for a 40mm not to brag about it
> 
> View attachment 15707976


Link? At 40mm I would consider one!

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> I received my second GEERVO with sweeping seconds today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mougino said:


> I received my second GEERVO with sweeping seconds today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does that mean that the flieger will be soon for sale ???


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody bought the Escapement Time Diver?
> 
> I got a discount coupon from AliExpress and was thinking of putting it towards this watch, but haven't seen any reviews yet.
> 
> View attachment 15708722


After my escapement time VH31 video did so well, the seller sent me the new SKX. Still in transit, but hoping to have it soon. I'll be sure to do my best to beat gary to a review 

Or at least a quick unboxing

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

So, I've had my head buried in both this thread and the AliExpress app constantly for the past two weeks. I haven't actually made any purchases yet, due to trying to make sure I make the right choice and also not wanting to lose the ability to buy now by spending all my money (I just don't want it to end haha). I do want quite a few of them but I'm having a hard time deciding which to buy first TBH. Here's my wishlist, any recommendations of where to start?









I've gone so close to hitting the buy button on all of these at one stage or another over the past week or two. I've actually had a ball browsing AliExpress and watching reviews. Also if anyone has any other recommendations that aren't on my list please feel free to let me know.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> So, I've had my head buried in both this thread and the AliExpress app constantly for the past two weeks. I haven't actually made any purchases yet, due to trying to make sure I make the right choice and also not wanting to lose the ability to buy now by spending all my money (I just don't want it to end haha). I do want quite a few of them but I'm having a hard time deciding which to buy first TBH. Here's my wishlist, any recommendations of where to start?
> View attachment 15710832
> 
> 
> I've gone so close to hitting the buy button on all of these at one stage or another over the past week or two. I've actually had a ball browsing AliExpress and watching reviews. Also if anyone has any other recommendations that aren't on my list please feel free to let me know.


Here's some I'd recommend that I own and have reviewed.









358.0US $ |Heimdallr Men's Diving Watch Sapphire Crystal Red Dial 200m Water Resistance Japan Nh36a Automatic Movement Mechanical Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















480.0US $ |Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















319.0US $ |San Martin 62mas Diver Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Men Mechanical Watches 200m Waterproof Luminous 2019 Sport Relojes - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















188.0US $ 55% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Seagull Movement St1901 1963 Mechanical Mens Watch Gooseneck Regulator Pilot Watch For Men Sapphire 38mm 40mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's some I'd recommend that I own and have reviewed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Cronos/Hruodland Ocean Diver is right up my alley. I've added most of these to my wishlist as it's a pretty good way to keep track of the nicer watches I've seen on there too.

I also love the new Retro Addiesdive watch that someone posted a few pages back too, that's on my list.










If I was to buy an Addiesdive watch, which would be the most reputable store? Most of the stores I've found selling Addiesdive seem fairly new.


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Ferguso said:


> Beautiful, mind if i ask where to buy that decal??
> Anyway anyone own this one??
> Hows is the build quality on this hruodland Royal Oak Offshore homage
> 
> ...


Thank you for your appreciation of our logo. The BSH logo belongs to the Brotherhood, and as the poster you replied to will confirm, we are about far more than just a pretty logo or even watches. We are a brotherhood and not a store front

That particular project was run some months ago and to the best of my knowledge they are no longer available. We do however have a constant stream of projects and it is very unlikely that will stop any time soon

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> So, I've had my head buried in both this thread and the AliExpress app constantly for the past two weeks. I haven't actually made any purchases yet, due to trying to make sure I make the right choice and also not wanting to lose the ability to buy now by spending all my money (I just don't want it to end haha). I do want quite a few of them but I'm having a hard time deciding which to buy first TBH. Here's my wishlist, any recommendations of where to start?
> View attachment 15710832
> 
> 
> I've gone so close to hitting the buy button on all of these at one stage or another over the past week or two. I've actually had a ball browsing AliExpress and watching reviews. Also if anyone has any other recommendations that aren't on my list please feel free to let me know.


Just wait a month longer for one of the big Ali sales. For so expensive watches it makes absolute sense.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

crAss said:


> Just wait a month longer for one of the big Ali sales. For so expensive watches it makes absolute sense.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Yeah, I'll do my best but it'll be a long month. I was thinking I might just buy the Escapement Time Flieger to tide me over until the sales. I haven't gotten a proper grasp on stock levels yet, it says there are 12 left of the type B but I assume it'd be likely they'd restock for the bigger sales?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Yeah, I'll do my best but it'll be a long month. I was thinking I might just buy the Escapement Time Flieger to tide me over until the sales. I haven't gotten a proper grasp on stock levels yet, it says there are 12 left of the type B but I assume it'd be likely they'd restock for the bigger sales?


Escapement Time don't participate in sales, so if you really want one, no need to wait.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Escapement Time don't participate in sales, so if you really want one, no need to wait.


Ah nice, that's the sort of knowledge I'm here for, thanks heaps for that. I may as well pull the trigger then. I don't own a Flieger and was planning to get one at some stage so I may as well go for it now.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I should have this Merkur GMT in my hands by Monday evening.

MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Ferguso said:


> Beautiful, mind if i ask where to buy that decal??
> Anyway anyone own this one??
> Hows is the build quality on this hruodland Royal Oak Offshore homage
> 
> ...


Hey thank you so much! It was my very first proper mod so it's nice to receive some appreciation!

You can't buy the decal anywhere so unfortunately I can't send you to a website where you can get it from. 
It was gifted to me, from the other side of the world, by one of the brothers of the BSH that I'm part of.

As mentioned by Sogeha it's more than just a pretty logo. Albeit really good looking and what called me to gravitate towards the BSH initially.

Not sure if you're aware of what the BSHT is, but with a quick search on WUS you can easily find the threads by the Brotherhood and kinda have a taste of what it is all about. Some of them could date as back as 10 years ago.

The watches are the least of it. The BSH made international friendships possible, that couldn't have a happened otherwise.

Not sure about the quality of the Huodland but I heard pretty good things about it!

Here's more eye candy 












Sogeha said:


> Thank you for your appreciation of our logo. The BSH logo belongs to the Brotherhood, and as the poster you replied to will confirm, we are about far more than just a pretty logo or even watches. We are a brotherhood and not a store front
> 
> That particular project was run some months ago and to the best of my knowledge they are no longer available. We do however have a constant stream of projects and it is very unlikely that will stop any time soon
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> I should have this Merkur GMT in my hands by Monday evening.
> 
> MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch
> 
> ...


 congrats!! it's on its way to me too! please post your impressions.


----------



## BESM-6 (Jan 19, 2020)

Anyone bought the most recent version of the Nakzen Pagoda? Can confirm it is stainless steel? 1-2 comments in ali say it is not all stainless steel. However the watch caseback have engraved "all stainless steel".


----------



## abdullahnr (Mar 15, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> I should have this Merkur GMT in my hands by Monday evening.
> 
> MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch
> 
> ...


Really excited to see more of these around, Ive been thinking about it for a while. Great proportions and dial.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

abdullahnr said:


> Really excited to see more of these around, Ive been thinking about it for a while. Great proportions and dial.


I would say though that the dial is very busy (they could have printed just numbers on the bezel, no extra minutes track) and the price too high..we got spoiled.

Sorry @MAD777 , I didn't mean to spoil your excitement, these are just my opinions. Wear it in good health.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> Just wait a month longer for one of the big Ali sales. For so expensive watches it makes absolute sense.


TBH I expected a Chinese New Year sale, or a less likely Valentines Day one...nothing. A random sale mid-january is the last I remember.
Itching for Phylida NTTD, but common sense tells me to wait (maybe until there is a sale and no stock left )


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ipse said:


> TBH I expected a Chinese New Year sale, or a less likely Valentines Day one...nothing. A random sale mid-january is the last I remember.
> Itching for Phylida NTTD, but common sense tells me to wait (maybe until there is a sale and no stock left )


I may be wrong... But I'm pretty sure Phylida don't really discount much during sales.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I may be wrong... But I'm pretty sure Phylida don't really discount much during sales.


It does seem so....can someone here enlighten me as to why I can't even use a boatload of my 5000 points to get a discount /coupon? The best I've seen is 100 points for SOME items.
I wasted points buying a coupon to see if it works, but I can't even find it.
So frustrated.... We wouldn't be buying on Aliexpress if we weren't cheap [email protected] trying to squeeze every penny 🤣


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I realised that as I was ranting a few days ago about poor customer service at Jomashop, I never posted a photo of the Bulova Lunar Pilot.

It certainly is a lovely looking watch. The crystal is so clear it is almost invisble (much clearer than on most of my other watches), and the dial is beautifully crisp. My out-of-focus photo doesn't do it justice.

A very high quality watch for the price. The only downside is, not surprisingly, that it is rather large, since it was originally designed to be worn over a space suit.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

@Springy Watch you can probably buy a space suit on Aliexpress, LOL.

By the way, I love my Lunar Pilot 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Ipse said:


> I would say though that the dial is very busy (they could have printed just numbers on the bezel, no extra minutes track) and the price too high..we got spoiled.
> 
> Sorry @MAD777 , I didn't mean to spoil your excitement, these are just my opinions. Wear it in good health.


That's Okay! I tend to gravitate toward busy dials. Maybe I think I'm getting more for my money, LOL. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I realised that as I was ranting a few days ago about poor customer service at Jomashop, I never posted a photo of the Bulova Lunar Pilot.
> 
> It certainly is a lovely looking watch. The crystal is so clear it is almost invisble (much clearer than on most of my other watches), and the dial is beautifully crisp. My out-of-focus photo doesn't do it justice.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more.

There's so much going for this watch: Its a moon watch that isn't a Speedy. It's a storied brand. The watch's development has a great history. The movement is unique (and dare I say excellent). The build quality is top notch. And the large size does have the benefit of making this watch supremely legible. The very affordable price point is just icing on the cake.

The only downsides I've seen in my 3 months of ownership have been the straps and the lume. Neither of these are enough to kick it out of a high frequency spot in my rotation. This is a great watch.

Hopefully your Jomashop troubles don't weigh too heavily on your enjoyment of it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

interloper07 said:


> Hopefully your Jomashop troubles don't weigh too heavily on your enjoyment of it.


I can still enjoy the watch, and not associate it with the Jomashop scammers. After they hung up on me a couple of times, I wrote them a email, showing a screenshot of their sales page from the time I made the purchase and pointing out the missing items that were shown as part of the special edition package.

Several days later they wrote back that although those extra items are often included with the watch, some dealers only sell the watch itself using the same product description, therefore I got what I would get from those other dealers. They refused a partial refund for the missing items. I wrote back that the items are always included in the special edition with the leather strap, and again pointed out they were shown on the sales page, but they never replied.

All this does is put me off Jomashop, who scammed me a little and clearly have terrible customer service. Nice watches, however, remain as tempting as ever to me, and I can enjoy the Lunar Pilot without thinking about Jomashop.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> By the way, I love my Lunar Pilot


Me too


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I may have mentioned before that I suspect Phylida and Bliger are somehow related. Specifically, Bliger seems to be the lower-cost version of Phylida, often offering the same watches with slightly lower specs.

With this in mind, I noticed today that although the Phylida Tintin homage is sold out, Bliger now offers a Tintin homage. Unfortunately, this is one of the "fake chonograph" style watches that seem popular nowadays (with day and date controlled by the pushers). Still, if you are looking for the red-and-white checkered design of a Tintin watch, this might make you happy.









70.2US $ 35% OFF|Bliger 40mm New Men's Top Casual Mechanical Watch Silver Case Black Dial Date Luminous Waterproof Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> A very high quality watch for the price. The only downside is, not surprisingly, that it is rather large, since it was originally designed to be worn over a space suit.


I have not seen an official measurement given for the watch Dave Scott took on Apollo 15, but in photos on his wrist, it appears to have been no bigger than the Omega of which it was visually a near clone (perhaps for familiarity and to avoid retraining?).

Edit to add/correct: This thread says the original was roughly 43.3mm, so it was a mm or so larger than the Speedy.


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I can still enjoy the watch, and not associate it with the Jomashop scammers. After they hung up on me a couple of times, I wrote them a email, showing a screenshot of their sales page from the time I made the purchase and pointing out the missing items that were shown as part of the special edition package.
> 
> Several days later they wrote back that although those extra items are often included with the watch, some dealers only sell the watch itself using the same product description, therefore I got what I would get from those other dealers. They refused a partial refund for the missing items. I wrote back that the items are always included in the special edition with the leather strap, and again pointed out they were shown on the sales page, but they never replied.


If you bought the item with a credit card, you're likely to be covered against the event of being sent an item that doesn't match the seller's description. Paypal offers something quite similar. You seem to have good documentation of the transaction so it's worth raising a dispute if Jomashop don't fix their failing.
Also, I think Jomashop will eventually be charged higher credit card service fees if they are a source of disputes, so it's beneficial to the system to ensure they're held accountable.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I have not seen an official measurement given for the watch Dave Scott took on Apollo 15, but in photos on his wrist, it appears to have been no bigger than the Omega of which it was visually a near clone (perhaps for familiarity and to avoid retraining?).
> 
> Edit to add/correct: This thread says the original was roughly 43.3mm, so it was a mm or so larger than the Speedy.


I just measured mine with calipers. It is hard to measure the width, since the pushers take up almost the whole of the right hand side, but the maximum width from left to right is 48mm, and the top-to-bottom lug-to-lug measurement is 53.5mm


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MattV001 said:


> If you bought the item with a credit card, you're likely to be covered against the event of being sent an item that doesn't match the seller's description. Paypal offers something quite similar. You seem to have good documentation of the transaction so it's worth raising a dispute if Jomashop don't fix their failing.
> Also, I think Jomashop will eventually be charged higher credit card service fees if they are a source of disputes, so it's beneficial to the system to ensure they're held accountable.


After posting about this last night, I contacted Jomashop again, and got into a bit of an argument with them, going back and forth. Given that I had screenshots of the original sales page, I was able to refute each of their claims. I was surprised when instead of simply halting conversation, as in the past, they eventually agreed to a partial refund. This morning, Paypal emailed me that they have already received the money from Jomashop.

Overall, it took a lot of time, but persistance paid off. It means that after taking the refund into account I paid $280 for the watch, which I am happy with.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ipse said:


> It does seem so....can someone here enlighten me as to why I can't even use a boatload of my 5000 points to get a discount /coupon?
> We wouldn't be buying on Aliexpress* if we weren't cheap [email protected] trying to squeeze every penny 🤣*


To the left Ali X, to the right, you / me / us (individually)


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Has anyone bought one off these San Martin watches? Ive never seen them before not sure how i missed them.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Has anyone bought one off these San Martin watches? Ive never seen them before not sure how i missed them.
> 
> View attachment 15712925
> View attachment 15712926


Are they just digital mock-ups? The photos are identical apart from the red and orange colours.

UPDATE: Answered my own question. They are real watches (although the photos above seem to be mock-ups) and buyers do seem happy with them: US $220.1 29% OFF|San Martin Diver Black Warrior 6105 Turtle Colorful Super Luminous NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch 20Bar Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Are they just digital mock-ups? The photos are identical apart from the red and orange colours.
> 
> UPDATE: Answered my own question. They are real watches (although the photos above seem to be mock-ups) and buyers do seem happy with them: US $220.1 29% OFF|San Martin Diver Black Warrior 6105 Turtle Colorful Super Luminous NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch 20Bar Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Thanks, Springy! How your luck going buddy I remember you had some problems!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Thanks, Springy! How your luck going buddy I remember you had some problems!


I have l learned to accept that I was just unlucky a few times in a row with several purchases, but that most of those unlucky events were solvable with the patient application of two rules: (1) set my expectations low when buying a watch; (2) keep pressing hard on the seller to sort problems out

The second rule in particular helped me eventually reach a solution with Escapement Time and Jomashop, even though both seemed lost causes for a while.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> I have l learned to accept that I was just unlucky a few times in a row with several purchases, but that most of those unlucky events were solvable with the patient application of two rules: (1) set my expectations low when buying a watch; (2) keep pressing hard on the seller to sort problems out
> 
> The second rule in particular helped me eventually reach a solution with Escapement Time and Jomashop, even though both seemed lost causes for a while.


Yeah, we all have bad luck sometimes! I got a new Citizen watch delivered today but on the tracking website, it had the wrong suburb listed! Luckily it work out ok and arrived!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Hello all,

I wanted to update on the watch I had bought on aliexpress. I got a newer version but I liked the older more, so I told the seller called: YangQi Watchband Official Store. He said straight away that he could give me a heimdallr watch roll for free or I could do a free return. I chose the free return. He made no problems and helped me trough the process as I asked him how to do this without harming his store. Because I do not want to bring his store in discredit for something so little. So he told me how to do it I got a DHL tracking code I could print. Thus I did, slapped it on the package the watch I had left in the plastic and all that.

So I sent it back and the place I sent it to, would not confirm it even though it arrived there. But after some time Aliexpress will take a look at it, and now I'll get my money back. 

This goes to say: Check the watches you buy and see if there's local free return. I'd argue it's even worth paying 10 euro's more to a seller that does local returns, because in a way it reduces the whole 'gambling' aspect of buying watches on Aliexpress. I wish I had known this before and would maybe had sent back a watch when it had a issue.

Also again a shout out to Yangi Watchband Official Store for helping me with a solution right away.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> After posting about this last night, I contacted Jomashop again, and got into a bit of an argument with them, going back and forth. Given that I had screenshots of the original sales page, I was able to refute each of their claims. I was surprised when instead of simply halting conversation, as in the past, they eventually agreed to a partial refund. This morning, Paypal emailed me that they have already received the money from Jomashop.
> 
> Overall, it took a lot of time, but persistance paid off. It means that after taking the refund into account I paid $280 for the watch, which I am happy with.


Though you got hit hard by customs or am I mistaken?
But thanks for the headsup I never bought from Jomashop.
And I think I have a reason not to, now.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Anyone willing to have a crack at listing a top 10 AliExpress brands?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Anyone willing to have a crack at listing a top 10 AliExpress brands?


I'll give it a go (this is based on watches I've reviewed from these brands):

San Martin
Escapement Time
Phylida
Heimdallr
Sugess
Boderry
Pagani Design
Parnis
Steeldive
Bliger/Corgeut

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll give it a go (this is based on watches I've reviewed from these brands):
> 
> San Martin
> Escapement Time
> ...


Awesome thanks very much for that, would you say this is in order, with best at the top?

I was wondering where Steeldive slotted into the order of things so I'm glad you have them in there. Was eyeing off the Steeldive Captain Willard tonight.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll give it a go (this is based on watches I've reviewed from these brands):
> 
> San Martin
> Escapement Time
> ...


I'm also guessing Cronos slipped your mind while writing this list as I know you loved the Cronos Ocean Diver and may have said it was your current favourite during that review if I'm remembering correctly?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Awesome thanks very much for that, would you say this is in order, with best at the top?
> 
> I was wondering where Steeldive slotted into the order of things so I'm glad you have them in there. Was eyeing off the Steeldive Captain Willard tonight.


Yeah that's in order. Steeldive aren't that high for me personally, as I've had issues with the ones I've bought each time. Others may have had better experiences with them though. But for me the QC isn't at the same level as others I've put above them.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> I'm also guessing Cronos slipped your mind while writing this list as I know you loved the Cronos Ocean Diver and may have said it was your current favourite during that review if I'm remembering correctly?


That wasn't technically a Cronos though, it was a Hruodland. But I can't really rank them in the top 10, as I only have one of there watches.






I did forget about Cronos though. I'd put them just below San Martin and Escapement Time probably.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Pagani design has only disappointed me til now. Sadly.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> Though you got hit hard by customs or am I mistaken?


That's right. They ended up charging me a lot in customs fees and tax. But there is nothing I can do about that. I can't blame the sellers for customs tax.

Having said that, the four parcels I have received from AliExpress since then have somehow avoided customs completely, showing the shipping address as a Post Office Box in Prague. Even though they clearly really came from China. I have no idea how they do it, logistically or legally, but it means I have received them without any customs issues at all. This weekend, I ordered several more items (including another watch) so am curious to see if these will also avoid the customs office.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll give it a go (this is based on watches I've reviewed from these brands):
> 
> San Martin
> Escapement Time
> ...


First of all, you forgot the only major real brand that is available on Ali with horological history, Seagull.

I would add Debert and Corgeut and remove Bliger (the ones I got had issues and their pricing is at 70-90 euro range and not the 40-60 one).

Also, for the lower tier, DOM makes some pretty nice watches (most I don't like, too trendy and big) with the exception I like and also has some original designs. Their mechanicals usually use NH35s.

Of course this doesn't up to 10, but who cares


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> That's right. They ended up charging me a lot in customs fees and tax. But there is nothing I can do about that. I can't blame the sellers for customs tax.
> 
> Having said that, the four parcels I have received from AliExpress since then have somehow avoided customs completely, showing the shipping address as a Post Office Box in Prague. Even though they clearly really came from China. I have no idea how they do it, logistically or legally, but it means I have received them without any customs issues at all. This weekend, I ordered several more items (including another watch) so am curious to see if these will also avoid the customs office.


Check the value declared in the Czech Republic. I guess custom officials are more inclined to believe a 20 euro value claim from an EU based entity than a 20 euro value claim from a Chinese entity and as such they let it past, believing essentially the declared value. I don't know for how long they will continue to do that. After almost 2 years of all watches being stopped at customs, the last 3 I got with the new Nederland stickers on top of the Chinese were cleared by the customs based on the sticker value, without asking for an invoice, which was the case in the past. I am waiting of ~100 euro watch and keep my fingers crossed it passes the same way.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm glad to see you have Phylida so high on your list too @No1VIPER as I have my eye on 3-4 Phylida's. Thinking about grabbing the bond homage with the PT5000 in it at some stage but without knowing where they ranked in overall quality I wasn't sure if it would be worth spending the extra for the better movement in it.

I'll add DOM, Corgeut and Debert to my list of brands to check out @crAss. Good to get some differing opinions and options. I do also plan on grabbing a Seagull at some point, might be asking a few questions on here of trusted seagull sellers before I pull the trigger on that one.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> First of all, you forgot the only major real brand that is available on Ali with horological history, Seagull.
> 
> I would add Debert and Corgeut and remove Bliger (the ones I got had issues and their pricing is at 70-90 euro range and not the 40-60 one).
> 
> Also, for the lower tier, DOM makes some pretty nice watches (most I don't like, too trendy and big) with the exception I like and also has some original designs. Their mechanicals usually use NH35s.


I've not owned/reviewed any watches from Seagull, Debert or DOM. So I couldn't include them. As for Corgeut, in my experience they're pretty much interchangeable with Bliger (most of the time) from my experience.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah that's in order. Steeldive aren't that high for me personally, as I've had issues with the ones I've bought each time. Others may have had better experiences with them though. But for me the QC isn't at the same level as others I've put above them.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I have three steeldives. All of them were at the pricier end of the scale for Steeldive, so maybe that reduces the chance of QC problems. Two of the three are perfect. I can't find a single fault with them. The third looked perfect until the crown stem came out the first time I used it. Steeldive UK, though, were excellent and replaced the watch immediately. Since then, I haven't had any problems.

In contrast, I have two San Martins, and both of those had terrible QC problems, which was a surprise to me. One had hands so badly aligned I can't imagine they did any QC checks at all. The second one had several loose pins in the bracelet, so the watch fell off my wrist twice. San Martin later told me this is on purpose, and you are expected to glue all the bracelet pins in place once you have resized the bracelet. I wish they had mentioned this before hand.

Overall, my experience is that QC is totally hit or miss. In fact, not long ago, I saw a video where a Rolex dealer stated that about 10% of all newly sold Rolexes end up being returned to the dealer due to some QC issues. So, it just seems to be the nature of the watch business.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll give it a go (this is based on watches I've reviewed from these brands):
> 
> San Martin
> Escapement Time
> ...


Steeldive so low? Under Pagani Design?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> First of all, you forgot the only major real brand that is available on Ali with horological history, Seagull.
> 
> I would add Debert and Corgeut and remove Bliger (the ones I got had issues and their pricing is at 70-90 euro range and not the 40-60 one).
> 
> ...


Merkur is missing too.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> That's right. They ended up charging me a lot in customs fees and tax. But there is nothing I can do about that. I can't blame the sellers for customs tax.
> 
> Having said that, the four parcels I have received from AliExpress since then have somehow avoided customs completely, showing the shipping address as a Post Office Box in Prague. Even though they clearly really came from China. I have no idea how they do it, logistically or legally, but it means I have received them without any customs issues at all. This weekend, I ordered several more items (including another watch) so am curious to see if these will also avoid the customs office.


Yes that I understand but the 280$ you paid, it shocked me. I was like damn that's cheap. But if you add in taxes it's probably 350 - 380?

I was happy my Marenez had only 22 euro's in customs. That was a blast.... I do not understand but Fedex is quite cheap with the customs. Like they declared 99$ on the watch and only askes 22 euro's if it was DHL it would be 22+13 + some other ******** amount....

And yes the post office box thing happens in the Netherlands as well. But they don't always control every package here it's more of a lottery. Unless DHL or something or Fedex is used or UPS they will charge you. Because they are ussually quick express packages. And you do not sent a cheap thing with the express services, do you? So I suspect that customs think there's big money there and the carrier needs to deliver fast so they will also just declare it at customs so they can move on fast.

For me only once did an Aliexpress package get inspected and they just asked me to clarify the price of said package. To which the seller said: No problem we ship these on standard price of 15$ and he gave me a fake invoice.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Merkur is missing too.


And Proxima or Proximus cannot remember the name....... sorry + Seagull
And I think we are forgetting some others still....

Pagani only dissapoints in my opinion it's better to dish out 30 euro's extra for something else.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Merkur belongs on that list somewhere. I have receive only one and it was not only perfect, but the fastest shipping ever from AliX. My second Merkur should arrive today to give me another data point. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> Merkur is missing too.


I've only got one Merkur watch, it is really good. But I couldn't add them to the list based on just that one watch.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> In contrast, I have two San Martins, and both of those had terrible QC problems, which was a surprise to me. One had hands so badly aligned I can't imagine they did any QC checks at all. The second one had several loose pins in the bracelet, so the watch fell off my wrist twice. San Martin later told me this is on purpose, and you are expected to glue all the bracelet pins in place once you have resized the bracelet. I wish they had mentioned this before hand.


Which San Martin watches were this?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> And Proxima or Proximus cannot remember the name....... sorry + Seagull
> And I think we are forgetting some others still....
> 
> Pagani only dissapoints in my opinion it's better to dish out 30 euro's extra for something else.


My Proxima has entered the chat.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Zimzalabim said:


> Which San Martin watches were this?


The misaligned hands were on the San Martin Bronze Marine Master. The bracelet pins that fell out were on the San Martin Vintage Sub.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> The misaligned hands were on the San Martin Bronze Marine Master. The bracelet pins that fell out were on the San Martin Vintage Sub.


My San Martin 62MAS came in with misaligned hands too. Shocking tbh, considering the overall quality level of the rest of the watch.









youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've only got one Merkur watch, it is really good. But I couldn't add them to the list based on just that one watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have their Captain Willard from another era (2 years ago, an eternity!) which was very highly regarded by the community at the time, and with reason! It was flawless vs. the competitive offers from then.









I understood their QC went a little South in the last years. I have one of their new GMT on the way, I'll be able to tell end of February...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Sea-Gull has to be the best brand on Ali. It’s the only ‘legit’ brand, QC is always good, they make mostly original designs. Though they mostly do dressy watches and the prices are a bit higher. Not a big fan of their movements myself.

Other than them, I’d say San Martin, Cronos, Escapement Time, probably Proxima and Merkur are all top tier. Red Star and their 1963s are also great.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> I just measured mine with calipers. It is hard to measure the width, since the pushers take up almost the whole of the right hand side, but the maximum width from left to right is 48mm, and the top-to-bottom lug-to-lug measurement is 53.5mm


The other thread indicates Bulova's quoted 45mm is measured across the 10 o'clock to 4 o'clock line, excluding the pushers. If that's really 45mm, it's bigger than the original. but by far less than I had thought, only a little under 2mm. Seems the original may have split the difference between the remake and the Speedmaster.


Springy Watch said:


> I was surprised when instead of simply halting conversation, as in the past, they eventually agreed to a partial refund. This morning, Paypal emailed me that they have already received the money from Jomashop.
> 
> Overall, it took a lot of time, but persistance paid off. It means that after taking the refund into account I paid $280 for the watch, which I am happy with.


Very glad that worked out for you. I had to open a Paypal dispute with Jomashop once, some years ago. I won more or less instantly on the strength of documentation. I'm not saying I'll never deal with Jomashop again on the right watch, but I haven't yet, and I'll certainly pay with Paypal if I do.


----------



## stolzman (Jan 18, 2021)

WristWatching1989 said:


> My San Martin 62MAS came in with misaligned hands too. Shocking tbh, considering the overall quality level of the rest of the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you contacted San Martin? What have they told you?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

stolzman said:


> Have you contacted San Martin? What have they told you?


They have free returns where I live and I am going to use it if I ever buy a San Martin that's not up to (reasonable) expectations.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

stolzman said:


> Have you contacted San Martin? What have they told you?


I did and their CS is really good. They offered me a partial refund, I opted for it in the form of store credit.

Used the credit to offset my Sub Homage v3 purchase from them. That watch came in with zero QC issues - it was perfect.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Szechuan said:


> Pagani design has only disappointed me til now. Sadly.


Same here, but alas, not just with Pagani.
Unfortunately, as excited as I was to receive and wear the Heimdallr Monster, it has a movement problem. I'd venture to say that the date wheel must be rubbing against the dial as the watch stops around the date change time, EVERY night.
On the timegrapher the numbers are a bit crappy, but OK...2-3 SPD, 250deg amplitude, 1ms beat error. They won't explain why it stops at night but runs fine during the day.

[email protected]


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ipse said:


> Same here, but alas, not just with Pagani.
> Unfortunately, as excited as I was to receive and wear the Heimdallr Monster, it has a movement problem. I'd venture to say that the date wheel must be rubbing against the dial as the watch stops around the date change time, EVERY night.
> On the timegrapher the numbers are a bit crappy, but OK...2-3 SPD, 250deg amplitude, 1ms beat error. They won't explain why it stops at night but runs fine during the day.
> 
> [email protected]


No local return you can use? 

That sucks really bad because the Heimdallr monster is a nice watch.....
When you expect a nice looking watch but you get:


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Excellent lol !


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> I'll give it a go (this is based on watches I've reviewed from these brands):
> 
> San Martin
> Escapement Time
> ...


my friend, I might slot Cronos in there somewhere.
Probably before or after Escapement Time.
I have two, the Omega retro homage and the Subby.
Not perfect on the bracelets, but pretty good, and lovely watch heads. PT5000 in the subby.
Thanks.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> The misaligned hands were on the San Martin Bronze Marine Master. The bracelet pins that fell out were on the San Martin Vintage Sub.


I have one San Martin, the Vintage Sub. Beautiful watch, horrifically problematic bracelet.
When I first got it, I complained, because they had given me specific assurances as to no issue on the sizing holes.
Anyways, they made some really stupid comments when I complained about finding a solution on the internets, and when I laid down the law, they apoligized and sent me a full second bracelet.
I needed it, to replace screw that fell out (NOT the ones I re-sized, but the the ones right at the head of the watch) and used the lock-tight.
Holding up so far, but man, what a cock up.
Just received a new clasp for my Cronos subby, the pin in the middle literally exploded. I sent them one email, they sent me a new one just received, along with the tracking code. The clasp is rubbish, but at least they dealt with it.
Anyways, its all hit and miss on the Aliexpress front I suppose.

post script, some blasphemy, I have one Heimdallr on rubber, and two Steeldives, one on metal, one on rubber, zero quality control issues (albeit the bracelet on the Steeldive was garbage.)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I'll toss in a top 10, though haven't owned all of these, basing some of them just on what I've seen and read.


Sea-Gull
San Martin
Cronos (and other LGY)
Escapement Time
Proxima
Heimdallr
Red Star
Merkur
Sugess
Steeldive


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Same here, but alas, not just with Pagani.
> Unfortunately, as excited as I was to receive and wear the Heimdallr Monster, it has a movement problem. I'd venture to say that the date wheel must be rubbing against the dial as the watch stops around the date change time, EVERY night.
> On the timegrapher the numbers are a bit crappy, but OK...2-3 SPD, 250deg amplitude, 1ms beat error. They won't explain why it stops at night but runs fine during the day.
> 
> [email protected]


I had the same problem with a Pagani, the aquaracer homage. Turned out the stem was 1 mm too long. I cut it and everything was sorted.
Easy to check if this is the problem by not screwing the crown. If things work great when the crown is not screwed you have found your problem.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> I have one San Martin, the Vintage Sub. Beautiful watch, horrifically problematic bracelet.
> 
> I needed it, to replace screw that fell out (NOT the ones I re-sized, but the the ones right at the head of the watch) and used the lock-tight.


Yes, exactly what happened to me. Screws at the head of the watch both fell out on separate occasions, causing the watch to fall off my wrist. San Martin seems to think that was normal, and we should know to check them all and glue them in. Glad (in a sense) to hear I am not the only person that had that exact problem with the bracelet.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, exactly what happened to me. Screws at the head of the watch both fell out on separate occasions, cause the watch to fall of my wrist. San Martin seems to think that was normal, and we should know to check them all an glue them in. Glad (in a sense) to hear I am not the only person that had that exact problem with the bracelet.


And you call yourself a watch hobbyist? Everyone knows you should glue your spring bars stuck to the watch. Sometimes I even drill a larger hole and use screws.

Okay sorry I was joking.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

WristWatching1989 said:


> My San Martin 62MAS came in with misaligned hands too. Shocking tbh, considering the overall quality level of the rest of the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, that's more than misaligned! Terrible QC SM seems to be going downhill as I'm hearing more and more problems with them...


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

mougino said:


> Steeldive so low? Under Pagani Design?











I absolutely love this Pagani. The first and only one I've purchased mind but I wanted it for the style of watch and just don't need any of their other offerings in my collection. This watch arrived with no QC issues and has performed perfectly ever since. The power reserve lasts forever and it keeps great time. I wear it a lot and always enjoy it when I do.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Aussiehoudini said:


> View attachment 15714506
> 
> I absolutely love this Pagani. The first and only one I've purchased mind but I wanted it for the style of watch and just don't need any of their other offerings in my collection. This watch arrived with no QC issues and has performed perfectly ever since. The power reserve lasts forever and it keeps great time. I wear it a lot and always enjoy it when I do.


I've got a Pagani Aqua chrono in blue and its been fantastic.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Aussiehoudini said:


> View attachment 15714506
> 
> I absolutely love this Pagani. The first and only one I've purchased mind but I wanted it for the style of watch and just don't need any of their other offerings in my collection. This watch arrived with no QC issues and has performed perfectly ever since. The power reserve lasts forever and it keeps great time. I wear it a lot and always enjoy it when I do.


I love this as well, the only design problem is the short hands, other than that nothing else! (ok it uses the odd 21 mm lug width, but 22mm natos and perlons work ok so no problem there).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Like quite a few people on here, I bought the Ciga Design Z-Series Skeleton Watch. Mine came with the black rubber strap. As much as I liked the idea of the watch, I couldn't read the time on it easily, and always had to spend a few seconds playing "hunt the hands" on the dial. So, the watch mostly stayed in its box, which was a pity.

Recently, I bought the red rubber strap from Ciga Design, and put it on the watch. Somehow, the red rubber strap makes the red on the watch hands pop out instantly, so now (not sure what the science behind this is) the time is readable without effort. Just changing the strap has transformed this watch from occasional jewelery to an actual usable watch.

If you have the same watch, and also struggle to read the time on it, I recommend getting the red strap too. It comes in a very nice metal box and includes a spring bar removal tool (even though the strap has quick-release spring bars).

Here is where I bought it from:

Ciga Design Straps


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

crAss said:


> I love this as well, the only design problem is the short hands, other than that nothing else! (ok it uses the odd 21 mm lug width, but 22mm natos and perlons work ok so no problem there).


 Do you mean the 43mm case Pagani Sub has 21mm bandwith? I thought they advertise it as 22mm.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Zimzalabim said:


> Do you mean the 43mm case Pagani Sub has 21mm bandwith? I thought they advertise it as 22mm.


When I got the 43mm case one, the shop I bought from had advertised it as 20mm. When I got it I measured it and found it at 21mm.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> I had the same problem with a Pagani, the aquaracer homage. Turned out the stem was 1 mm too long. I cut it and everything was sorted.
> Easy to check if this is the problem by not screwing the crown. If things work great when the crown is not screwed you have found your problem.


I had my suspicions about the stem and left it unscrewed overnight, it still stopped. Could the problem still be triggered by it?
BTW, a shock to case restarts the movement, for a couple of minutes. If I get it past the date change time, it runs fine for 24 hrs.

While I have basic understanding of how mechanical watches work, I can't claim any kind of hands on experience besides regulating a movement using the timegrapher and taking a movement out to clean dust particles under the glass or on the dial.

Thanks for the suggestion, at least it gives me something to look at.

PS sorry for going off-topic.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

No1VIPER said:


> That wasn't technically a Cronos though, it was a Hruodland. But I can't really rank them in the top 10, as I only have one of there watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This question is for you and anyone else with any hands-on experience with this watch(or even just the PT5000). Is it worth the upgrade to the SW200, or is the PT5000 equally robust. Not incredibly concerned with accuracy at this pricepoint, but something to consider as well. This watch is super appealing to me as I absolutely loved the aesthetics of the Aquatimer 2000, but it was just too big for my small wrists. This seems to be a more manageable size for me, especially with the combo of smaller L2L and female end links.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Man, that's more than misaligned! Terrible QC SM seems to be going downhill as I'm hearing more and more problems with them...


SM together with the rest of the "somewhat better Chinese brands" are victims of their own success. I've been sinking money in Aliexpress watches for the last 3 years and in my opinion, quality has gone down and prices went up.
Maybe it's time to move up the food chain and focus more microbrands...although they are hit and miss as well, at a higher price point.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ipse said:


> SM together with the rest of the "somewhat better Chinese brands" are victims of their own success. I've been sinking money in Aliexpress watches for the last 3 years and in my opinion, quality has gone down and prices went up.
> Maybe it's time to move up the food chain and focus more microbrands...although they are hit and miss as well, at a higher price point.


I think generally they are less miss and more hit. For $390 US I picked up a Borealis Cascais V2, pretty much perfect in every regard. A step up in price from SM and Cronos, but perfect watch.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Like quite a few people on here, I bought the Ciga Design Z-Series Skeleton Watch. Mine came with the black rubber strap. As much as I liked the idea of the watch, I couldn't read the time on it easily, and always had to spend a few seconds playing "hunt the hands" on the dial. So, the watch mostly stayed in its box, which was a pity.
> 
> Recently, I bought the red rubber strap from Ciga Design, and put it on the watch. Somehow, the red rubber strap makes the red on the watch hands pop out instantly, so now (not sure what the science behind this is) the time is readable without effort. Just changing the strap has transformed this watch from occasional jewelery to an actual usable watch.
> 
> ...


 I totally agree w/you-------


----------



## smartcar8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Ipse said:


> SM together with the rest of the "somewhat better Chinese brands" are victims of their own success. I've been sinking money in Aliexpress watches for the last 3 years and in my opinion, quality has gone down and prices went up.
> Maybe it's time to move up the food chain and focus more microbrands...although they are hit and miss as well, at a higher price point.


What sort of prices where you paying a few years ago (for a Sub homage for example) and how have you seen the quality decline?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> I think generally they are less miss and more hit. For $390 US I picked up a Borealis Cascais V2, pretty much perfect in every regard. A step up in price from SM and Cronos, but perfect watch.


I think a lot of microbrands with excellent build quality, yet similar specs to the higher-end Aliexpress watches should be considered. With a bit of luck, you can get fantastic bang for your buck.
My Borealis Sea Storm has similar specs (some might say inferior) to some of the San Martin, Chronos, Proxima etc, watches, but it definitely feels more refined than the watches I buy _direct _from China. (Proxima excluded - my MM300 is fantastic and they sent full QC photos and time graph recordings!) Usually, the smaller non-Aliexpress microbrands are quite careful with QC and have more reputation to lose than a Chinese factory with more volume.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

smartcar8 said:


> What sort of prices where you paying a few years ago (for a Sub homage for example) and how have you seen the quality decline?


The bar for Aliexpress watches, in particular dive watches has dramatically improved over the past 3 years or so. Back then you wouldn't let them near water, sapphire was a wish, there were rarely solid endlinks, clasps were stamped and rattled like hell, there was no WR gaskets on crowns, bezel inserts were all metal, lume was non-existant, sunburst dials were rare, there was zero dial customisation, straps were silicone, alloy cases were a lot more common and the venerable Seiko NH movements was a dream found in microbrands.

For a laugh, go back 3 years and see what all the YouTubers (there weren't many) were reviewing. Parnis, Invicta, Corgeut etc.

As far as Subs go, a few years ago the Tisell Marine Diver was all the rage, but on Aliexpress.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

th6252 said:


> This question is for you and anyone else with any hands-on experience with this watch(or even just the PT5000). Is it worth the upgrade to the SW200, or is the PT5000 equally robust. Not incredibly concerned with accuracy at this pricepoint, but something to consider as well. This watch is super appealing to me as I absolutely loved the aesthetics of the Aquatimer 2000, but it was just too big for my small wrists. This seems to be a more manageable size for me, especially with the combo of smaller L2L and female end links.


I have a few watches with PT5000 movements now. I've not had any issues with any of them, except for the one that I mentioned in this video. I've also got a watch with a SW200 and can't really tell the difference between them to be honest. Hopefully that helps.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

No1VIPER said:


> I have a few watches with PT5000 movements now. I've not had any issues with any of them, except for the one that I mentioned in this video. I've also got a watch with a SW200 and can't really tell the difference between them to be honest. Hopefully that helps.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Helps a lot, thanks!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

th6252 said:


> This question is for you and anyone else with any hands-on experience with this watch(or even just the PT5000). Is it worth the upgrade to the SW200, or is the PT5000 equally robust. Not incredibly concerned with accuracy at this pricepoint, but something to consider as well.


Depends on your preferences, neither option is bad. I think it's fairly close but I don't believe some saying the PT5000 quality is as good as ETA/SW. 
Since you're on Ali, and the whole point probably being to get high quality at a low price, it makes sense to pick the PT5000. If you're spending £300 on a watch with SW200, you might as well look at grey market Swiss / used / microbrands etc. and you perhaps shouldn't be on Ali. Especially in the USA with Jomashop etc, ~$400 gets you very legit Swiss watches (and tbh I'm not sure I'd even get the PT5000 version at ~$300). 
On the flip side, ~£60 for the upgrade from PT5000 to SW200 is actually really good. I believe a loose PT5000 is like £70 whereas the SW200 is ~£170. San Martin charges about £110 more for the SW200 option (which seems more accurate), so these LGY SW200 options are good value. Though I have heard rumours that the Swiss movements Chinese factories use aren't as good as you'd find in a western brand, but I don't believe that in this case.

I think it depends how much you like the watch. If this is _the_ watch that you want and it's not a substitute/alternative to something a bit more expensive, and it's only £60 more, I think the SW200 is a good deal. If you think you might flip it at some point and/or you're on Ali to spend less, I'd say PT5000.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

smartcar8 said:


> What sort of prices where you paying a few years ago (for a Sub homage for example) and how have you seen the quality decline?


I'm not a submarine fan (yea, I do have a couple copages and an original...but still) so I can't directly answer that.
I will say that the famous high beat Starking was 30$ and it's 50$ now, the Corgeut flieger A (NH35) I got for 55$ 2 years ago is now 80+, the "almost original" NH35 Blieger I got last year for 57$ is now 85$ etc....oh, these are not just the usual sale prices, so not comparing 11.11 with regular prices.

SM prices have also gone up (from the 200$ range to 3-400$) and Heimdallr thahtused to be in the 150-range, now it's closer to 200$.
Not very scientific, but these are my references.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

john_marston said:


> Depends on your preferences, neither option is bad. I think it's fairly close but I don't believe some saying the PT5000 quality is as good as ETA/SW.
> Since you're on Ali, and the whole point probably being to get high quality at a low price, it makes sense to pick the PT5000. If you're spending £300 on a watch with SW200, you might as well look at grey market Swiss / used / microbrands etc. and you perhaps shouldn't be on Ali. Especially in the USA with Jomashop etc, ~$400 gets you very legit Swiss watches (and tbh I'm not sure I'd even get the PT5000 version at ~$300).
> On the flip side, ~£60 for the upgrade from PT5000 to SW200 is actually really good. I believe a loose PT5000 is like £70 whereas the SW200 is ~£170. San Martin charges about £110 more for the SW200 option (which seems more accurate), so these LGY SW200 options are good value. Though I have heard rumours that the Swiss movements Chinese factories use aren't as good as you'd find in a western brand, but I don't believe that in this case.
> 
> I think it depends how much you like the watch. If this is _the_ watch that you want and it's not a substitute/alternative to something a bit more expensive, and it's only £60 more, I think the SW200 is a good deal. If you think you might flip it at some point and/or you're on Ali to spend less, I'd say PT5000.


Thanks for the input. Yes, I wouldn't exactly call it a replacement for a more expensive watch I want(although I would love the original AQ 2000 it's based off, if 1. I could afford it and 2. If it were 42mm or under as opposed to 44). But this is definitely a design that really catches my attention as there aren't any sub $500 divers out there that I really like(barring the skx007 my wife bought me for Christmas when we were still dating).
Also, no offense, but I wasn't looking for suggestions for other Swiss made/movement watches, I just have no experience with either the SW200 or the PT. I've had several ETA2824 watches, not including a Speedbird I'm looking to sell(not an advertisement) as well as several ETA based Omegas that are no long gone, including a PO I recently sold.
Heck, I'm not even really in the market to buy a watch, I just happened to see Viper's post about the AQ homage and was intrigued.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

th6252 said:


> This question is for you and anyone else with any hands-on experience with this watch(or even just the PT5000). Is it worth the upgrade to the SW200, or is the PT5000 equally robust. Not incredibly concerned with accuracy at this pricepoint, but something to consider as well. This watch is super appealing to me as I absolutely loved the aesthetics of the Aquatimer 2000, but it was just too big for my small wrists. This seems to be a more manageable size for me, especially with the combo of smaller L2L and female end links.


I have this watch, green dial and bezel. I like aesthetics, same as you, the small price difference makes it an easy option to choose SW200, which I had experience.

Absolutely well made watch, I had 4 German and 2 Swiss, which are 2 to 10 times more expensive each. My wife commented this is the most well made watch I bought. 
Indeed, fit and finish wise, imho, this watch not only matches theses big players, even better than some of them. Say much better case than stowa, better dial than damasko.

My only slight issue is with the bracelet buckle (other part of bracelet is quite ok), it is very solid, but could be improved. At this price, I do not really need to be bothered, I bought a shell corodan strap, which is a quarter of this watch's price.


----------



## bandjgray (Dec 30, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Depends on your preferences, neither option is bad. I think it's fairly close but I don't believe some saying the PT5000 quality is as good as ETA/SW.
> Since you're on Ali, and the whole point probably being to get high quality at a low price, it makes sense to pick the PT5000. If you're spending £300 on a watch with SW200, you might as well look at grey market Swiss / used / microbrands etc. and you perhaps shouldn't be on Ali. Especially in the USA with Jomashop etc, ~$400 gets you very legit Swiss watches (and tbh I'm not sure I'd even get the PT5000 version at ~$300).
> On the flip side, ~£60 for the upgrade from PT5000 to SW200 is actually really good. I believe a loose PT5000 is like £70 whereas the SW200 is ~£170. San Martin charges about £110 more for the SW200 option (which seems more accurate), so these LGY SW200 options are good value. Though I have heard rumours that the Swiss movements Chinese factories use aren't as good as you'd find in a western brand, but I don't believe that in this case.
> 
> I think it depends how much you like the watch. If this is _the_ watch that you want and it's not a substitute/alternative to something a bit more expensive, and it's only £60 more, I think the SW200 is a good deal. If you think you might flip it at some point and/or you're on Ali to spend less, I'd say PT5000.


Id say it's a flip of a coin. I have 4 sw200 watches, 2 glycine, I aquinus and 1 I built. Most are accurate to about 4-5 seconds a day however I got extremely lucky with my last sw200. Bought a glycine bronze combat sub and have been wearing it for the last 5+ weeks. The last time I set the time was almost 3 weeks ago and it's only 1 second fast at the moment. And it's not 2 second per day fast, it's 1 second fast since I set it last. I've been wearing it constantly and even to bed some nights as the band I'm using is extremely comfortable. I don't have the pt 5000 to compare it to but the sw200 has been quite reliable for me.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

Though I have heard rumours that the Swiss movements Chinese factories use aren't as good as you'd find in a western brand, but I don't believe that in this case.

[/QUOTE]
Do you have proof or reference for your "rumors", if not, we have to assume it is from your own side?
Not specifically towards you, but I saw so many times on this forum, people just talk for the reason of talking, they do not own or have experience of certain watches, just talking A, B, C, so on so forth....


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Gerrard8 said:


> Do you have proof or reference for your "rumors", if not, we have to assume it is from your own side?
> Not specifically towards you, but I saw so many times on this forum, people just talk for the reason of talking, they do not own or have experience of certain watches, just talking A, B, C, so on so forth....


No proof, that's what makes it a rumour. And no, I'm not presenting my own suspicions as other people's rumours, I would just say if I think they're sus, I don't have some agenda... Most recently, I think it was a discussion about the $750 Escapement Time watch with the Omega(?) movement, it was mentioned how you should be careful buying Swiss movements from China/Ali. Might have dodgy parts or assembly or something. Not saying I think this ET or a LGY SW200 on Ali isn't the full real deal. But there is plenty of fake Swiss stuff coming out of China, which does make me wonder if buying Swiss parts from China is defeating the purpose? That's why I brought it up. 
I think you're very safe buying SW200 from the bigger Ali brands, though. As I said I think an extra £60 for the SW200 is actually a really good deal.

Yes, sometimes people just talk A B C. I certainly have my biases, and give my opinion about many watches without owning them, but I'm not pretending I do. I think you have biases too, based on every time I read your post you're praising Chinese watches and slagging certain German ones, and you've commented on being Chinese and seem somewhat patriotic (without getting political). You lost me the time you said Stowa case quality is the same as Parnis, tbh.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

Gerrard8 said:


> I have this watch, green dial and bezel. I like aesthetics, same as you, the small price difference makes it an easy option to choose SW200, which I had experience.
> 
> Absolutely well made watch, I had 4 German and 2 Swiss, which are 2 to 10 times more expensive each. My wife commented this is the most well made watch I bought.
> Indeed, fit and finish wise, imho, this watch not only matches theses big players, even better than some of them. Say much better case than stowa, better dial than damasko.
> ...


Wow, stowa and damasko in the same sentence as this watch you say? That's quite high praise(I had an Ikarus once upon a time, just liked my Speedbird more at the time so sold it).


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

You lost me the time you said Stowa case quality is the same as Parnis, tbh.
[/QUOTE]
I said that because I owned both watches.
The stowa flieger watch, and Parnis pilot watch.

I speak for the watches I received.
See below the photos for stowa and Parnis I bought.
The stowa case: the cutting from lug to the main body, just amateurish.
The brushed finish is so so.
The Parnis case: no obvious issues, the brush is fairly good. There is also good mix of brush and polish.

The calendar disc of stowa is also poorly positioned.
A 2824 top in stowa gives worst accuracy for 10+ new watches I bought.

So to say the stowa watch case is the same quality as Parnis is fairly gentle, it is actually worse.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

th6252 said:


> Wow, stowa and damasko in the same sentence as this watch you say? That's quite high praise(I had an Ikarus once upon a time, just liked my Speedbird more at the time so sold it).


Yes, build quality wise, it is surely much much better than stowa.
Not obviously worse than Damasko, which is extremely good at watch case. The screwed crown in Damasko is better, but Hruodland is on par with Muhle for this detail.
But Damasko dial and hands are too rough or not well finished for my taste.

I am positively surprised myself. I did not buy Chinese watch after last seagull several years ago. Now very impressed by some microbrand.
i actually stop buying swiss/German watches upto 3 k or 5 k. They are mostly casers, some not even with a good case.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ipse said:


> SM together with the rest of the "somewhat better Chinese brands" are victims of their own success. I've been sinking money in Aliexpress watches for the last 3 years and in my opinion, quality has gone down and prices went up.
> Maybe it's time to move up the food chain and focus more microbrands...although they are hit and miss as well, at a higher price point.


As I've said before I've stopped buying all Aliexpress watches and have gone back to buying brand names especially Citizen like my new Nighthawk. I still like to see what's new from Ali but they have become stale and boring regurgitating the same old subs and other homage watches. Currently, I'm looking at a brand called Axios and the 40mm Flagship with amazing specs like 9015 sapphire crystal and bezel gorgeous beads of rice bracelet.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> As I've said before I've stopped buying all Aliexpress watches and have gone back to buying brand names especially Citizen like my new Nighthawk. I still like to see what's new from Ali but they have become stale and boring regurgitating the same old subs and other homage watches. Currently, I'm looking at a brand called Axios and the 40mm Flagship with amazing specs like 9015 sapphire crystal and bezel gorgeous beads of rice bracelet.


$500 is past the limit for a 9015 for me, but I agree with you on the "regurgitated" themes.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

nello said:


> $500 is past the limit for a 9015 for me, but I agree with you on the "regurgitated" themes.


For what you are getting I think it's worth the cash especially after seeing the reviews of it on YT but it is getting at the limit of what id spend on one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> For what you are getting I think it's worth the cash especially after seeing the reviews of it on YT but it is getting at the limit of what id spend on one.


These guys (Axios) certainly know their marketing. No comparison between their website and Heimdallr, Merkur whatever!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Has anybody here ordered from WR Watches ?

The prices seem to be slightly lower than on AliExpress for San Martin and other higher-end homage brands. For the next few days they are also offering free express (7 day) shipping worldwide. And for Chinese New Year they are offering 10% cash back on any purchase over $200.

These all seem like tempting offers, but I have no experience with the seller, so would love to hear from anybody who has ordered from them. Even better if anybody can explain how the 10% cash back actually works.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody here ordered from WR Watches ?
> 
> The prices seem to be slightly lower than on AliExpress for San Martin and other higher-end homage brands. For the next few days they are also offering free express (7 day) shipping worldwide. And for Chinese New Year they are offering 10% cash back on any purchase over $200.
> 
> These all seem like tempting offers, but I have no experience with the seller, so would love to hear from anybody who has ordered from them. Even better if anybody can explain how the 10% cash back actually works.


Well you know the thing that baffles me is this: I had an issue with an Aliexpress watch from the official San Martin store. Not sure what it is called but the middle of the movement where the pointers go in wasn't perfectly straight. This resulted in the seconds hand bumping into the minute had between 15 minutes and 30 minutes. Somewhere around there. At the time I just though the hands were not installed properly. But when I sent it to be fixed the one fixing it told me this was the issue. Now here is the interesting part San Martin gave me some money back a partial refund with paypal.

The paypal account was called: WR Watches PLT. 
Make of that what you will, I just don't understand anymore.
The Chinese storefronts are very hard to gauge.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Ohh man, dont you have enough yet? ... 
I usually buy 1-2 watches at a time and then spend some time enjoying them...
You buy them for collecting or also for actual wering them? 

I am also checking WR watches. No orders yet but from my side I think they are thrustworthy.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody here ordered from WR Watches ?
> 
> The prices seem to be slightly lower than on AliExpress for San Martin and other higher-end homage brands. For the next few days they are also offering free express (7 day) shipping worldwide. And for Chinese New Year they are offering 10% cash back on any purchase over $200.
> 
> These all seem like tempting offers, but I have no experience with the seller, so would love to hear from anybody who has ordered from them. Even better if anybody can explain how the 10% cash back actually works.


WRwatches seems to have excellent service, communication and fast shipping. Only heard good things.

I'm about 95% sure the seller I bought my Proxima watch from on Aliexpress via the 'proxima Official Store' is the also WRwatches. I compared my QC photos against others I'd seen in posts of watches bought from WR.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Szechuan said:


> Well you know the thing that baffles me is this: I had an issue with an Aliexpress watch from the official San Martin store. Not sure what it is called but the middle of the movement where the pointers go in wasn't perfectly straight. This resulted in the seconds hand bumping into the minute had between 15 minutes and 30 minutes. Somewhere around there. At the time I just though the hands were not installed properly. But when I sent it to be fixed the one fixing it told me this was the issue. Now here is the interesting part San Martin gave me some money back a partial refund with paypal.
> 
> The paypal account was called: WR Watches PLT.
> Make of that what you will, I just don't understand anymore.
> The Chinese storefronts are very hard to gauge.


This confirms my suspicion that they are one and the same.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> These guys (Axios) certainly know their marketing. No comparison between their website and Heimdallr, Merkur whatever!


Axios are made by Zelos!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Based on the above comments, it seems WR Watches are trustable, so I just went ahead and bought a watch from them. What I wasn't expecting at checkout was to be asked to tip them :O


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Based on the above comments, it seems WR Watches are trustable, so I just went ahead and bought a watch from them. What I wasn't expecting at checkout was to be asked to tip them :O
> 
> View attachment 15716510


Haha that's something new, I guess we Europeans don't live in a tipping society anyway.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Based on the above comments, it seems WR Watches are trustable, so I just went ahead and bought a watch from them. What I wasn't expecting at checkout was to be asked to tip them :O
> 
> View attachment 15716510


This happened to me recently too. In Australia wages are high, so nobody tips (occassional small one at a restaurant in cash). It's just a money grab.

...So what watch did you buy Springy? Hopefully, your voodoo curse is over and you get it quickly with no taxes.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

A


No1VIPER said:


> I have a few watches with PT5000 movements now. I've not had any issues with any of them, except for the one that I mentioned in this video. I've also got a watch with a SW200 and can't really tell the difference between them to be honest. Hopefully that helps.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Agreed! Its a fantastic movement.


Springy Watch said:


> Based on the above comments, it seems WR Watches are trustable, so I just went ahead and bought a watch from them. What I wasn't expecting at checkout was to be asked to tip them :O
> 
> View attachment 15716510


A Tip? LOL yeah no thanks. Quite brash off them to ask!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Techme said:


> This happened to me recently too. In Australia wages are high, so nobody tips (occassional small one at a restaurant in cash). It's just a money grab.
> 
> ...So what watch did you buy Springy? Hopefully, your voodoo curse is over and you get it quickly with no taxes.


Spring has made a pact with the devil to overcome his bad luck! It will cost him his soul though! ;-)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> ...So what watch did you buy Springy? Hopefully, your voodoo curse is over and you get it quickly with no taxes.


I bought the Hruodland AquaTimer. I saw several members on here talking about it over recent weeks, and had my finger on the "buy" button on AliEx. Then noticed that it was a bit cheaper on WR Watches.

Fingers crossed that my run of recent bad luck with watches is now over, although I admit I didn't give any tip at all during the purchase (the idea is just too weird when buying a watch), so they may not treat my order so well


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Gerrard8 said:


> You lost me the time you said Stowa case quality is the same as Parnis, tbh.


I said that because I owned both watches.
So to say the stowa watch case is the same quality as Parnis is fairly gentle, it is actually worse.
[/QUOTE]

I love it! Nothing like confusing the issues with facts!!!
My Escapement TIme Type B Flieger is sitting in my mailbox down the road, its been so cold and snowy I haven't had the heart to make the trek, but today is the day. I will post a pic with my Geckota strap with the rivets, and comment on QC.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I bought the Hruodland AquaTimer. I saw several members on here talking about it over recent weeks, and had my finger on the "buy" button on AliEx. Then noticed that it was a bit cheaper on WR Watches.
> 
> Fingers crossed that my run of recent bad luck with watches is now over, although I admit I didn't give any tip at all during the purchase (the idea is just too weird when buying a watch), so they may not treat my order so well


Well let's hope for the best I got a Playshark myself instead of the aquatimer by Hruodland. How is the gf coping with you and all these purchases? Also I did buy the Bulova after seeing yours again. I got the special edition but I was lucky. Bought it new off ebay with taxes and everything it costs me 345 euro's. Still a hefty price, but the cheapest that can be had in Germany would be 414 euro's so still a 69 euro difference and well who doesn't love the number 69?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone have the Seizenn Merkur?
How is the quality and does it accept Seiko compatible dials?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Based on the above comments, it seems WR Watches are trustable, so I just went ahead and bought a watch from them. What I wasn't expecting at checkout was to be asked to tip them :O
> 
> View attachment 15716510


Good luck Springy.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin are known for their watches, but today I learned that San Martin also make what might be the weirdest bracelet of all. I present to you, the San Martin Multitool Bracelet, including screw drivers, a bottle opener, and much more.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I believe the original was the Leatherman Thread:

Tread® Multi-Tool Bracelet | Leatherman












Springy Watch said:


> San Martin are known for their watches, but today I learned that San Martin also make what might be the weirdest bracelet of all. I present to you, the San Martin Multitool Bracelet, including screw drivers, a bottle opener, and much more.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

cuica said:


> Anyone have the Seizenn Merkur?
> How is the quality and does it accept Seiko compatible dials?


I bought one via ebay. Same quality, more or less, as the others in the family. Here are some pluses and minuses.

In the box was a timegrapher slip. The timing was very close to 0sec/day and beat error was zero. Verified on my timegrapher. I have more than a few watches with this movement and even from Seiko, the timing and BE are never that close. Somebody did a little tuning before it went out the door. All the sizing specs on their site match what I got.

Minus. The bracelet fell apart when I resized it. One of the tiny links blew out. I but it back together but lost one of the sections and the watch fell off. I suppose I could replace that link with a spare from resizing but too much work right now. Do not remove the link next to the buckle. the bracelet isn't that great to begin with. Interesting and nice looking but thin and fragile. Get a rubber strap as a back up.

Other than that, good watch. I paid $79 + $20 shipping. It got to me in 6 days. I feel they forgot to put a 1 in front of the price but I didn't argue with them and just ordered it. Price on Ali and WR watches was considerable higher than the ebay price.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

cuica said:


> I believe the original was the Leatherman Thread:
> 
> Tread® Multi-Tool Bracelet | Leatherman


Nice, so now we have San Martin homages of Rolex, Omega, Leatherman ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, exactly what I wanted to know.
I don't like bracelets so perfect for me!



bklake said:


> I bought one via ebay. Same quality, more or less, as the others in the family. Here are some pluses and minuses.
> 
> In the box was a timegrapher slip. The timing was very close to 0sec/day and beat error was zero. Verified on my timegrapher. I have more than a few watches with this movement and even from Seiko, the timing and BE are never that close. Somebody did a little tuning before it went out the door. All the sizing specs on their site match what I got.
> 
> ...


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

cuica said:


> I believe the original was the Leatherman Thread:
> 
> Tread® Multi-Tool Bracelet | Leatherman


***** why...

now that we are speaking of this I was thinking of getting a nice multi tool knife and didn't check out what Aliexpress has to offer.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Nice, so now we have San Martin homages of Rolex, Omega, Leatherman ...


Seems we also have the Pagani Design variant:








5.82US $ 25% OFF|29 In 1 Multi Tool Armband Loopvlak Armband Multifunctioneel Gereedschap Outdoor Bolt Driver Kits Reizen Wearable Bike Multitool|Outdoor Tools| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Heard good things of Ganzo and Xiaomi also has one.
Personally going back to Victorinox and custom scales (Aliexpress has them in titanium).



Szechuan said:


> ***** why...
> 
> now that we are speaking of this I was thinking of getting a nice multi tool knife and didn't check out what Aliexpress has to offer.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Heard good things of Ganzo and Xiaomi also has one.
> Personally going back to Victorinox and custom scales (Aliexpress has them in titanium).


Last time I ordered a Victorinox from Switzerland, I was hit by outrageous custom fees... to France... -_-' (the knife traveled 500 km/310 miles)
Where do you purchase yours?


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

mougino said:


> Last time I ordered a Victorinox from Switzerland, I was hit by outrageous custom fees... to France... -_-' (the knife traveled 500 km/310 miles)
> Where do you purchase yours?


Amazon has a bunch of them. I've bought several from them. Also a lot of flash deals and used options with really good prices.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

As Pierch said, Amazon.
The scales on Aliexpress can be simple pressure fit or need more modifying:




















mougino said:


> Last time I ordered a Victorinox from Switzerland, I was hit by outrageous custom fees... to France... -_-' (the knife traveled 500 km/310 miles)
> Where do you purchase yours?





pierch said:


> Amazon has a bunch of them. I've bought several from them. Also a lot of flash deals and used options with really good prices.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Last time I ordered a Victorinox from Switzerland, I was hit by outrageous custom fees... to France... -_-' (the knife traveled 500 km/310 miles)
> Where do you purchase yours?


Damn that sucks close to where I live there's a Victorinox outlet store. They also sometimes have watches on sale. If Covid-19 is over I might keep tabs on them.


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

cuica said:


> As Pierch said, Amazon.
> The scales on Aliexpress can be simple pressure fit or need more modifying:


I do have one of those scales, moded a small tinker.









Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice, I plan to do the same to a Swiss Champ.
Was it difficult to do the mod?



pierch said:


> I do have one of those scales, moded a small tinker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

cuica said:


> Very nice, I plan to do the same to a Swiss Champ.
> Was it difficult to do the mod?


Hmm, that would be quite a challenge without some clamps or something similar. The screws are the weakest part, be careful to not over tighten them. I broke one and had to purchase spares.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Anyone got a recommendation for a shark mesh band on AliExpress? I want a 22mm one for my Duro.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Just got my Escapement Time Flieger Type B dial.
Looks good, put it on my Geckota strap and voila.
The lume seems underwhelming, otherwise looks great.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest video up on the channel.
San Martin MOP dial...it's on sale too!













220.1US $ 29% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> As I've said before I've stopped buying all Aliexpress watches and have gone back to buying brand names especially Citizen like my new Nighthawk. I still like to see what's new from Ali but they have become stale and boring regurgitating the same old subs and other homage watches. Currently, I'm looking at a brand called Axios and the 40mm Flagship with amazing specs like 9015 sapphire crystal and bezel gorgeous beads of rice bracelet.


My AliEx watch buying has stopped for now too. I'm sorely tempted by some posted here. However, the prices for the brands/models I'd normally consider are too close to microbrands and other larger brands like Citizen and Bulova to be of continued interest.

I recently bought the Bulova Lunar Pilot for around £300 and have been astounded by the finish of the watch and the overall design. The alignment, hands and dial are awesome, even under a loupe. The accuracy is incredible, it's easily up there with my COSC certified Breitling. I can't begin to consider some of the £250+ AliEx watches when there are models like this to be had for similar money.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm confused, the official San Martin store on ali is WR Watches? Must be if their PayPal is the same.



leastonh said:


> My AliEx watch buying has stopped for now too. I'm sorely tempted by some posted here. However, the prices for the brands/models I'd normally consider are too close to microbrands and other larger brands like Citizen and Bulova to be of continued interest.
> 
> I recently bought the Bulova Lunar Pilot for around £300 and have been astounded by the finish of the watch and the overall design. The alignment, hands and dial are awesome, even under a loupe. The accuracy is incredible, it's easily up there with my COSC certified Breitling. I can't begin to consider some of the £250+ AliEx watches when there are models like this to be had for similar money.


I get that. I think these popular WR Watches brands (San Martin, Cronos, Heimdallr, etc) are great, but often priced a bit too close to micro and macro(?) brands. Also off-putting is that, despite being the Ali 'big boys', basically all their designs are copies.

But if you are in the market for an homage anyway, and can get one during a sale; ~£150 for one of these is almost impossible to beat. But £250+ even £200, I would rather spend a bit more on something more 'special'.

Though I have become a bit of an Ali snob. £40-£150 is arguably the most appealing range, with specs you simply cannot get elsewhere for the price. Though 99% are homages and dodgy QC is rampant: something I have become less accepting of. But there are still real gems in there.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I'm confused, the official San Martin store on ali is WR Watches? Must be if their PayPal is the same.
> 
> I get that. I think these popular WR Watches brands (San Martin, Cronos, Heimdallr, etc) are great, but often priced a bit too close to micro and macro(?) brands. Also off-putting is that, despite being the Ali 'big boys', basically all their designs are copies.
> 
> ...


Looks like ppl are realizing the prices that these brands are charging are getting way to high for what they offer. As you said now and then something interesting comes along but I'm yet to see one of late...


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

john_marston said:


> I'm confused, the official San Martin store on ali is WR Watches? Must be if their PayPal is the same.
> 
> I get that. I think these popular WR Watches brands (San Martin, Cronos, Heimdallr, etc) are great, but often priced a bit too close to micro and macro(?) brands. Also off-putting is that, despite being the Ali 'big boys', basically all their designs are copies.
> 
> ...


Just to try to get a gauge of where you're coming from, can you give me an example of what "special" is to you in the sub $350/£250 range?
I see a lot of love for Bulova and maybe Timex in that range, but personally I've always had a distaste for Bulova and their designs, also not a fan of Citizen.
There are only a few Seikos I like in that price range, but from what I've seen, I don't think the QC on them is any better(and in many cases worse) than what you get in the Chinese homages.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

th6252 said:


> Just to try to get a gauge of where you're coming from, can you give me an example of what "special" is to you in the sub $350/£250 range?
> I see a lot of love for Bulova and maybe Timex in that range, but personally I've always had a distaste for Bulova and their designs, also not a fan of Citizen.
> There are only a few Seikos I like in that price range, but from what I've seen, I don't think the QC on them is any better(and in many cases worse) than what you get in the Chinese homages.


Obris Morgan every time for me. Only have one now


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

What do you guys think of this?








155.97US $ 50% OFF|G10 Pilot Automatic Watch Men Nh35 Mechanical Wristwatch 100m Diver Sports 39mm Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clocks - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




















www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

nello said:


> Obris Morgan every time for me. Only have one now


Of their current Seastar line, I do quite like the dial and bezel design, and I'm sure they make a quality watch, but I don't care for the shape of the case along with the elongated looking lugs. Also not too fond of the position of the helium escape valve, just looks awkward to me.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just buy an original vintage cwc g10 from ebay instead.

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's an intriguing idea, nice size (I do love me a 39mm diameter), and I like the sapphire dome . . . but somehow the execution looks a little cheap to me, at least in those fairly unflattering photos that they've included. The bead blasting on the case, for example, looks very rough . . . almost to the point of making the case look as if it's made out of stage set, mock-up styrofoam or something. I think the sterile dial makes it look too empty, also. Those are first impressions of course. I hope that it's a winner in real life.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

th6252 said:


> Just to try to get a gauge of where you're coming from, can you give me an example of what "special" is to you in the sub $350/£250 range?
> I see a lot of love for Bulova and maybe Timex in that range, but personally I've always had a distaste for Bulova and their designs, also not a fan of Citizen.
> There are only a few Seikos I like in that price range, but from what I've seen, I don't think the QC on them is any better(and in many cases worse) than what you get in the Chinese homages.


Good question, I doubt there will be concrete answer.
No disrespect, but he seems not own "special" watches, whatever the range.
He did not know the tangible quality of AliExpress watches cost more than 300 or 400 $ either.
He just ignored non-homage AliExpress watches, they are another 100 or 200 $ or so more expensive.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I get that. I think these popular WR Watches brands (San Martin, Cronos, Heimdallr, etc) are great, but often priced a bit too close to micro and macro(?) brands. Also off-putting is that, despite being the Ali 'big boys', basically all their designs are copies.
> 
> But if you are in the market for an homage anyway, and can get one during a sale; ~£150 for one of these is almost impossible to beat. But £250+ even £200, I would rather spend a bit more on something more 'special'.
> 
> Though I have become a bit of an Ali snob. £40-£150 is arguably the most appealing range, with specs you simply cannot get elsewhere for the price. Though 99% are homages and dodgy QC is rampant: something I have become less accepting of. But there are still real gems in there.


The price ranges you mention are about right for me too for AliEx. There are some gems on there with the likes of Escapement Time and Phylida who seem willing to do something a bit different to the over saturated Rolex, Omega and Seiko offerings, which really do nothing for me any more.

I have homages to most of the watches I'm interested in and can't think of a reason why I'd buy another. It would be just spending money on a bargain for the sake of it.

The tipping point for me was the £200 Vratislavia Conceptum I bought last year. It's a limited edition (150 pieces) homage of a Tudor apparently, but it's so different from everything on AliEx and the quality of the build is excellent. It made me stop and think about my buying habits.

The Escapement Time Flieger is the only watch I have bought from AliEx since and that was a bit of an anomaly considering the price and quality of it. That watch defines what I'm looking for from AliEx now


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

nello said:


> $500 is past the limit for a 9015 for me, but I agree with you on the "regurgitated" themes.


It's definitely at the upper limits for me too buddy!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

The case seems to be the same as MWC, which has a dubious reputation.
I actually bought a broken one, had it fixed and sold it right away. The beadblasting was very rough, seems they used some kind of industrial sized beads.


No1VIPER said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

leastonh said:


> The price ranges you mention are about right for me too for AliEx. There are some gems on there with the likes of Escapement Time and Phylida who seem willing to do something a bit different to the over saturated Rolex, Omega and Seiko offerings, which really do nothing for me any more.
> 
> I have homages to most of the watches I'm interested in and can't think of a reason why I'd buy another. It would be just spending money on a bargain for the sake of it.
> 
> ...


I just received the Flieger I posted, and some straps from Ali and Cheapest Nato, I think I have one more strap coming from Maikes and then I am done on watch stuff for a while. As people are commenting, nothing is really catching my attention. The Merkur GMT looks interesting, but seems very expensive for a Chinese movement on a rubber strap.
Moving on to getting a NHL sweater from Ali. Truly a trip into the unknown.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> I just received the Flieger I posted, and some straps from Ali and Cheapest Nato, I think I have one more strap coming from Maikes and then I am done on watch stuff for a while. As people are commenting, nothing is really catching my attention. The Merkur GMT looks interesting, but seems very expensive for a Chinese movement on a rubber strap.
> Moving on to getting a NHL sweater from Ali. Truly a trip into the unknown.


Yeah, straps and various other bits for my 3D printer are all I'm buying at the moment. I did buy a tailored suit from AliEx late last year and it was a great experience with a half decent, cheap suit made to measure at the end of it. The seller was brilliant to deal with  Tshirts, shirts and sweaters are a bit of a challenge. They tend to sell in Asian sizes and these are smaller than European/American sizes. I'm a typical medium and have had some interesting tshirts from AliEx which were supposed to be medium and would probably just about fit a young teenager.

The Merkur watches do look great with some quite unusual designs. Again though, it's an AliEx brand selling what I consider expensive watches. I can't help but wonder what I could buy elsewhere for that kind of money. Me, a brand snob?!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

leastonh said:


> Tshirts, shirts and sweaters are a bit of a challenge. They tend to sell in Asian sizes and these are smaller than European/American sizes.


Just a few days ago, my girlfriend asked me to find some simple white t-shirts for her on AliExpress. Here in Europe she takes size small/medium. When I pointed out she would need to order XXXL (according to the size guide on one AliEx seller) she told me to forget it, since she doesn't want to wear anything with XXXL on the label.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Just a few days ago, my girlfriend asked me to find some simple white t-shirts for her on AliExpress. Here in Europe she takes size small/medium. When I pointed out she would need to order XXXL (according to the size guide on one AliEx seller) she told me to forget it, since she doesn't want to wear anything with XXXL on the label.


Buy it for her and add a sticker "my love for u is" before the XXXL


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

th6252 said:


> Just to try to get a gauge of where you're coming from, can you give me an example of what "special" is to you in the sub $350/£250 range?
> I see a lot of love for Bulova and maybe Timex in that range, but personally I've always had a distaste for Bulova and their designs, also not a fan of Citizen.
> There are only a few Seikos I like in that price range, but from what I've seen, I don't think the QC on them is any better(and in many cases worse) than what you get in the Chinese homages.


I said over £250! £200-400 has countless great options if you go used, microbrands, grey market etc. I see little reason to go for an Ali brand unless they are making the specific watch/homage that you're looking for. 
Sub-£200 is where Ali offers more unbeatable specs for money.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

No1VIPER said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overpriced by $100. They were clearly going for the WUS demographic who they incorrectly believe have deep pockets but not a lot of sense. If this was priced closer to the Escapement Time Flieger then i might consider it.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Haven't seen anything about this? Seems like it's new
$99, Titanium, sapphire, NH35, 40mm, and a great looking dial imo.








US $99.97 50% OFF|Titanium Watch Men NH35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Retro Pilot Self Winding Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock Relojes Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

Jason The Watch Guy did an unboxing of it yesterday


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

omar77w said:


> Haven't seen anything about this? Seems like it's new
> $99, Titanium, sapphire, NH35, 40mm, and a great looking dial imo.
> View attachment 15718648
> 
> ...


Saw that recently too, looks like a bloody good deal! £75 for titanium, sapphire, NH35, and what looks like good build quality (keeping it simple helps). The deep caseback engraving (is that what you call it?) looks very nice, don't often see that at this price.

Having 'Swiss' on the caseback ruins it for me though. Why they gotta do that... 'einsame reisende' also sounds like German/Dutch gibberish for lonely wanderer or something, meh.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

An update about WR Watches, and shipment. They seem to be very well aware of the risks of having to pay import fees and taxes, and made an interesting statement since I placed my order:

My purchase comes with free express shipping, and I can choose a western logistics company such as FedEx, DHL, or similar, which WR Watches states has a high chance of being subject to customs inspection and fees and taxes.

Or I can choose a Chinese logistics company called Yanwen, which is slower but significantly reduces the chances of inspection, fees, and taxes.

This intrigues me, since I don't want to pay taxes and fees if I can avoid them, but I have never been offered a choice like this, with the promise it alters the chances.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> What do you guys think of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is definitely homaging a military issue watch, such as those made by CWC or Smiths in the 1970s. In fact, it may be homaging them a little too closely, since the arrow above the 6 is termed a "broad arrow" and is only supposed to be used on watches issued to the ministry of defence and not for public sale.


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

john_marston said:


> I said over £250! £200-400 has countless great options if you go used, microbrands, grey market etc. I see little reason to go for an Ali brand unless they are making the specific watch/homage that you're looking for.
> Sub-£200 is where Ali offers more unbeatable specs for money.


OK, so the watch I was looking at sits right at that cutoff. Honestly, there aren't any "brand name" watches I really like in the sub $500 space, and none of the microbrand dive watches I've seen really speak to me from an aesthetics standpoint like the one I mentioned...maybe the Axios Flagship, but not sure I really like the look of the BoR bracelets.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Or I can choose a Chinese logistics company called Yanwen, which is slower but significantly reduces the chances of inspection, fees, and taxes.


All I know is i have 1 package from Yanwen right now...it updated the day it shipped, gave me a 2nd "tracking number" from the desitination country, and has been silent ever since.
I'm guessing this one is actually coming by boat. I've read the second tracking number never updates and the package eventually arrives....I have not been impressed with Yanwen.
I won't pay taxes either way (USA) but I am not happy with this experience at all. it's been over a month and I have no clue as to where my package is or when it will arrive....and I want this one bad. it's the escapement time SKX and I'd love to be the first to review it.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Wrong response


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Just a few days ago, my girlfriend asked me to find some simple white t-shirts for her on AliExpress. Here in Europe she takes size small/medium. When I pointed out she would need to order XXXL (according to the size guide on one AliEx seller) she told me to forget it, since she doesn't want to wear anything with XXXL on the label.


I would just go buy from the warehouse stores that sell blank t shirts that people then print on. I buy from Jiffyshirts, specifically their Next Level 6210 for how soft that blend is.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

MWC vs Aliexpress or the copy of a copy:





















cuica said:


> The case seems to be the same as MWC, which has a dubious reputation.
> I actually bought a broken one, had it fixed and sold it right away. The beadblasting was very rough, seems they used some kind of industrial sized beads.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> That is definitely homaging a military issue watch, such as those made by CWC or Smiths in the 1970s. In fact, it may be homaging them a little too closely, since the arrow above the 6 is termed a "broad arrow" and is only supposed to be used on watches issued to the ministry of defence and not for public sale.


Yeah, I'm not a fan of broad arrows on watches that weren't issued by Commonwealth militaries. Seems to be fairly common these days though.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> All I know is i have 1 package from Yanwen right now...it updated the day it shipped, gave me a 2nd "tracking number" from the desitination country, and has been silent ever since.
> I'm guessing this one is actually coming by boat. I've read the second tracking number never updates and the package eventually arrives....I have not been impressed with Yanwen.


Thanks for that experience report. Based on this, I decided to go with FedEx shipping, and WR Watches have just confirmed it with an estimated 5 business days delivery. Now I just have to cross my fingers and hope the customs office don't screw me again by holding the watch for three weeks and charging me a fortune


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Thanks for that experience report. Based on this, I decided to go with FedEx shipping, and WR Watches have just confirmed it with an estimated 5 business days delivery. Now I just have to cross my fingers and hope the customs office don't screw me again by holding the watch for three weeks and charging me a fortune


I wish you the best of luck! Report back and show off the watch 

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Buy it for her and add a sticker "my love for u is" before the XXXL


What a legend. I'm sure that will get you a LOT of brownie points


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> That is definitely homaging a military issue watch, such as those made by CWC or Smiths in the 1970s. In fact, it may be homaging them a little too closely, since the arrow above the 6 is termed a "broad arrow" and is only supposed to be used on watches issued to the ministry of defence and not for public sale.
> 
> View attachment 15718714


"not for public sale"
Right, because someone is gonna come and arrest me for wearing a watch with a broad arrow on the dial?
Too dangerous for little untrained civilian me?
Come on now. This is such a silly reason for not wearing a watch.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Tsarli said:


> Overpriced by $100. They were clearly going for the WUS demographic who they incorrectly believe have deep pockets but not a lot of sense. If this was priced closer to the Escapement Time Flieger then i might consider it.


I have to agree. When you compare it to the ET Flieger, there's little to recommend it. That bead blasting looks a bit rough and I'm not a fan of fautina lume, especially when it's mixed colours like this.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> "not for public sale"
> Right, because someone is gonna come and arrest me for wearing a watch with a broad arrow on the dial?
> Too dangerous for little untrained civilian me?
> Come on now. This is such a silly reason for not wearing a watch.


It isn't about them being too dangerous to wear. It meant they were paid for by the ministry of defense, so if you bought one at the time as a civilian it was likely you were being sold stolen property. Having said that, they do show up on ebay from time to time, since many folks like collecting old military issue items.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

It's been some time since I saw any interesting watches in the 70-90 euro price range category. For me this is the sweet spot for Ali purchases.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

omar77w said:


> Haven't seen anything about this? Seems like it's new
> $99, Titanium, sapphire, NH35, 40mm, and a great looking dial imo.
> View attachment 15718648
> 
> ...


I cannot watch the video right now. Quick question though, is it possible that the case is not really titanium? Seems very cheap even for Ali. I have seen some finishes on aluminum that look like that.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

nello said:


> I cannot watch the video right now. Quick question though, is it possible that the case is not really titanium? Seems very cheap even for Ali. I have seen some finishes on aluminum that look like that.


You're right, it is a bit too good. A titanium G-Shock case (just a case, no crystal or NH35 or dial or anything) is $61 on Ali. I never considered that it may be aluminum, neither did the reviewer. He just observed that it's definitely light.

That would be insanely misleading if it turns out to be aluminum. And I can't think of a way to actually test outside of a laboratory...


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

omar77w said:


> You're right, it is a bit too good. A titanium G-Shock case (just a case, no crystal or NH35 or dial or anything) is $61 on Ali. I never considered that it may be aluminum, neither did the reviewer. He just observed that it's definitely light.
> 
> That would be insanely misleading if it turns out to be aluminum. And I can't think of a way to actually test outside of a laboratory...


If it was flour, I could tell you what is in it, but I cannot do that with metal. Haha. Someone here must know about a test for this. I will study it tonight. I really like the watch, and it is a steal if it is titanium.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

nello said:


> If it was flour, I could tell you what is in it, but I cannot do that with metal. Haha. Someone here must know about a test for this. I will study it tonight. I really like the watch, and it is a steal if it is titanium.


If you have one of those tools that measure the hardness in mohs, that should do the trick, right? Titanium should be much harder and thus more scratch resistant than the softer aluminum. Titanium should be around 6 while aluminum would be around 3


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Eltrebor said:


> If you have one of those tools that measure the hardness in mohs, that should do the trick, right? Titanium should be much harder and thus more scratch resistant than the softer aluminum. Titanium should be around 6 while aluminum would be around 3


Titanium is still quite easy to scratch. It's very light but definitely softer than a steel case, I speak from experience.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> That is definitely homaging a military issue watch, such as those made by CWC or Smiths in the 1970s. In fact, it may be
> homaging them a little too closely, since the arrow above the 6 is termed a "broad arrow" and is only supposed to be used on watches issued to the ministry of defence and not for public sale.


Yes, i am sure Omega got in trouble for releasing this watch with the arrow on it /s


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

mougino said:


> Titanium is still quite easy to scratch. It's very light but definitely softer than a steel case, I speak from experience.


I can definitely see it showing scratches more than stainless steel, but if we are comparing titanium to aluminum, titanium should definitely be more resistant.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

It appears that someone can take an angle grinder to the case. The sparks should be bright white and possibly make popping noises. Steel would be more yellow gold in color. Still trying to find the color that aluminum makes? Probably yellow because it is softer. Still reading. Specific gravity test will not work. 
Anyone have a machine like someone above stated?

I don’t have money to burn/grind on a new watch to test one. Haha


----------



## th6252 (Feb 11, 2006)

hietsukka said:


> Yes, i am sure Omega got in trouble for releasing this watch with the arrow on it /s
> 
> View attachment 15719517


Well, Omega does have a history of supplying watches to the MoD...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

If someone works in Oil&Gas or a NOBO (notified body), they may be able to access a PMI gun:


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> It isn't about them being too dangerous to wear. It meant they were paid for by the ministry of defense, so if you bought one at the time as a civilian it was likely you were being sold stolen property. Having said that, they do show up on ebay from time to time, since many folks like collecting old military issue items.


Meh, I guess I'm just less... authority-adherent than some of you. I just don't see a problem with this.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> Meh, I guess I'm just less... authority-adherent than some of you. I just don't see a problem with this.


I think "authority" is a good word here. So suppose the British army marked their watches with that arrow to indicate it was their property, and not personal soldier property. Very good. Did that mean they had (or more relevantly to today, HAVE) any authority to prevent anyone from using that same symbol however he might wish?

I could mark my property with my initials to indicate that it's mine, but that wouldn't stop anyone else from using those same initials on their products. My initials aren't a trademark.

So is it the case that the arrow sign was "trademarked," or whatever might be the applicable equivalent? If not, I don't see the slightest shred of impropriety putting it on a dial.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I don't think anyone thinks there is any authority issue with the broad arrow. I gather though that I'm not the only one who doesn't like goods that essentially say "genuine military-issued goods" when they aren't genuine and weren't actually issued. Same goes for the above Omega. I wouldn't own it.


----------



## papabear244 (Sep 29, 2020)

papabear244 said:


> Steeldive has one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad. Not Steeldive but San Martin. Just search for San Martin radiomir 40mm homage. But I find the price too steep. Definitely not paying more than 300 for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

Browsing this topic some time ago I saw a recommendation about a watch winder on Ali, can't seem to find it again.

Could anyone suggest a decent (preferably cheap) watch winder with space for a single watch?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

hietsukka said:


> Yes, i am sure Omega got in trouble for releasing this watch with the arrow on it /s
> 
> View attachment 15719517


Exactly. Omega survived the second world war by switching production to watches for the military. Hence the broad arrow to show that they were genuine military issue watches. Once the war was over, they switched back to making watches without the broad arrow, since they were now focused obviously on civilians. To commemorate the importance of the broad arrow in the survival of the business, they have reissued commemorative "vintage" watches, copying the originals and including the arrow.


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

nello said:


> I cannot watch the video right now. Quick question though, is it possible that the case is not really titanium? Seems very cheap even for Ali. I have seen some finishes on aluminum that look like that.


I have glanced that watch with interest a few times over the past 3 months but I really wonder if the spec sheet they give is correct. First the titanium case in that price range seems too good, second the 9mm thickness of the case with a nh35 movement in it and last the screw down crown but only a 50m water resistance... My interest for watches and hence ali watches is quite new so these are not statements but questions which came to my mind.

As it is my 1st post I wanted to thank all of you in this best of ali topic and more widely on this forum. You really made my interest in watches grow and I have found a lot of answers without having to ask any questions.

And just to present myself shortly.
My interest in watches started to grow with this covid crisis (I feel it has been the case with many people). I always been fascinated by meistersinger watches and started to search for more affordable one hand watches. I have found that Luch is having a one hand serie but more importantly I have found some youtube channels. And I find myself now the owner of a vostok 420, a steeldive turtle as well as a bronze flieger, a cadisen C1032 and some cheaper watches (in the 10-15 $ range). But I still dream of a few other models...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Phylida's Aquaterra homage got some great reviews late last year, but the best looking dial (green) sold out quickly. Today, they are back in stock (both branded and sterile), although only a few of them, so if you are on the lookout for one, now is a good time to buy.









99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida New Aqua Automatic Watch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatch 100wr Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Phylida's Aquaterra homage got some great reviews late last year, but the best looking dial (green) sold out quickly. Today, they are back in stock (both branded and sterile), although only a few of them, so if you are on the lookout for one, now is a good time to buy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Springy, grabbed one.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Escapement time with the PT5000? I'm assuming this is a newer option, I don't remember seeing it before


















150.02US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Pt5000 Movement Pilot Watch With Type-b Or Type-a Black Dial And 42mm Case Waterproof 300m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Escapement time with the PT5000? I'm assuming this is a newer option, I don't remember seeing it before
> 
> View attachment 15720383
> 
> ...


I saw it a few weeks ago (might have been around Xmas) and immediately regretted it not being available when I bought my NH35 model. The prices on his watches are superb value. Have you also seen his "vintage" style watch with the Miyota 9015 for well under $200 - a real bargain.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I saw it a few weeks ago (might have been around Xmas) and immediately regretted it not being available when I bought my NH35 model. The prices on his watches are superb value. Have you also seen his "vintage" style watch with the Miyota 9015 for well under $200 - a real bargain.


I have. Not my style but a good value for sure.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Thanks for that experience report. Based on this, I decided to go with FedEx shipping, and WR Watches have just confirmed it with an estimated 5 business days delivery. Now I just have to cross my fingers and hope the customs office don't screw me again by holding the watch for three weeks and charging me a fortune


I just got a Yanwen shipped watch no customs. 
I also did order Fedex a few times 100% they tax you.
I always ask them to put a low number on my taxes.

I bought a Bulova lunar pilot abroad paid 315 euro (including shipping from Canada)
They put like 100 Canadian dollars on the package. 
Only paid 30 euro's customs so 345 total price.

If I have a choice I always pick slow Yanwen or whatever. Lowest chance on customs. Other then that always ask them if they can declare a lower value. Yes it's cheating the system but I wouldn't be the watch anway for the 415 euro price they ask here.


----------



## mlstein (Dec 5, 2019)

gb90 said:


> Browsing this topic some time ago I saw a recommendation about a watch winder on Ali, can't seem to find it again.
> 
> Could anyone suggest a decent (preferably cheap) watch winder with space for a single watch?


Not on Ali, but the Chiyodas on Amazon get good reviews and I've been impressed with mine.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've only got one Merkur watch, it is really good. But I couldn't add them to the list based on just that one watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so, i guess you need just one more


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I just received the Merkur Pilot's watch. Very impressed with only one exception ; the date window is small.

The fit & finish is superb, the bezel tied with another AliX watch for best action of my 10 divers. Just the right amount of tension, fantastic grip, no back play and less than 1/4 second out of alignment.

The rubber strap is excellent. Thick rubber but extremely flexible.

The case is 39mm diameter and the bezel is 40mm, which helps with grip. Thickness is 14mm, with 2mm of that being domed sapphire crystal. Lug width of 20mm and lug-to-lug of 49mm.






























Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Escapement time with the PT5000? I'm assuming this is a newer option, I don't remember seeing it before


Very interesting. I hadn't noticed it either.


----------



## 6R35 (Jun 26, 2020)

gb90 said:


> Browsing this topic some time ago I saw a recommendation about a watch winder on Ali, can't seem to find it again.
> 
> Could anyone suggest a decent (preferably cheap) watch winder with space for a single watch?


Saw one on YouTube(no affiliation whatsoever)that looks pretty cool. Seems inexpensive, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Kieranz said:


> Had anyone tried the merkur conqueror 38mm 150m water resistance watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those sold out at Aliexpress and it seems like they are hard to find on ebay

It's a cool homage of the 1958 Seiko Laurel Alpinist!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Reminds me of the Shanghai 8120. Which at one point in time could be had for around $50.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Burei Field Automatic watch review *





88$ on ali https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9jPNNk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Gedmis said:


> *Burei Field Automatic watch review *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really is a nice watch. After seeing it last year on the Just One More Watch youtube channel I bought it in the 11/11 sale for $68, which I think was great value.


----------



## Jimbo2085 (Feb 9, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I stumbled upon this and thought it was interesting. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great . Do you know if it has fixed spring bars ?


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Escapement time with the PT5000? I'm assuming this is a newer option, I don't remember seeing it before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, till now they offer version with NH35 and ETA2824 (240€) separated on Ali. Yesterday Eta disappeared and this one shows up.( actually as I checked, this one is instead of Eta.that reviews are for Eta)
I grabbed B-type immediatelly. I was planning to buy this watch soon anyway but PT5000 makes my decision really fast...
Eventhough price is higher than NH35, it is still good deal, I think.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jimbo2085 said:


> Looks great . Do you know if it has fixed spring bars ?


I'm not sure... I don't think so.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Hello I'm looking for a sublike for a budget seiko dial mod.

Do you think the Lige one offer a real stainless steel case (I want to reshape it) ?
Is it really a NH35 ? On some comments it seems some haven't it.

Do you think the case/bezel are the same as the quartz version?









52.14US $ 93% OFF|2022 LIGE New Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Tourbillon Clock Fashion Sport Diving Watch 100ATM Waterproof Luminous Watches Mens|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Toofsy said:


> Hello I'm looking for a sublike for a budget seiko dial mod.
> 
> Do you think the Lige one offer a real stainless steel case (I want to reshape it) ?
> Is it really a NH35 ? On some comments it seems some haven't it.
> ...


I know you want 'budget,' but LIGE are very low budget. You might consider raising your price a bit. I'm sure many others can chime in.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Reminds me of the Shanghai 8120. Which at one point in time could be had for around $50.
> 
> View attachment 15720803


If only this was 38-39 mm dial. It would get most wearing time in my collection...
At 35 mm it is too small for my taste. Still it is so nice it gets some wrist time.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Toofsy said:


> Hello I'm looking for a sublike for a budget seiko dial mod.
> 
> Do you think the Lige one offer a real stainless steel case (I want to reshape it) ?
> Is it really a NH35 ? On some comments it seems some haven't it.
> ...


Get the GIV one, less than 60€ sapphire and NH35


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

The Sugess Watch store popped up on my Instagram with this watch:








Submariner V10 Stainless Steel Ceramic Bezel Seaman NH35A Automatic Mechanical Dive Mens Watch SP116610LV HULK


Brand: SugessCondition: New with tagsSeries: Ocean StarModel: SP116610LVFunction: 200M Meters Water Resistant (ISO-6425) , Date Indicator, bezel ring for record time of DrivingFeatures: Genuine Ceramic Bezel, Super Luminous Hands and Index, High Class shocking protection Diameter...




sugesswatch.com




Can't find any reviews, but I think generally Sugess have a good rep?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Mimo320 said:


> Yep, till now they offer version with NH35 and ETA2824 (240€) separated on Ali. Yesterday Eta disappeared and this one shows up.( actually as I checked, this one is instead of Eta.that reviews are for Eta)
> I grabbed B-type immediatelly. I was planning to buy this watch soon anyway but PT5000 makes my decision really fast...
> Eventhough price is higher than NH35, it is still good deal, I think.


Lol I just received my NH35 running -2 seconds a day and was thrilled, but would definitely have gone for the PT5000.
Sigh


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> The Sugess Watch store popped up on my Instagram with this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its also on Ali available US $169.4 30% OFF|SUGESS Men's Diving Watch 40mm Black Dial Ceramic Rotating Bezel 10ATM Water Resistance NH35A Automatic Movement Sporty Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress Cheaper than SanMartin.  I would like to know aswell how good their watches are.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> The Sugess Watch store popped up on my Instagram with this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Zimzalabim said:


> Its also on Ali available US $169.4 30% OFF|SUGESS Men's Diving Watch 40mm Black Dial Ceramic Rotating Bezel 10ATM Water Resistance NH35A Automatic Movement Sporty Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress Cheaper than SanMartin.  I would like to know aswell how good their watches are.


I don't have this particular one, but I do have a few Sugess watches. I really like them. I've not had any issues with any of them either.









188.0US $ 55% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Seagull Movement St1901 1963 Mechanical Mens Watch Gooseneck Regulator Pilot Watch For Men Sapphire 38mm 40mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















359.8US $ |Fashion Men Chronograph Mechanical Watch Sapphire St1901 Seagull 1963 Movement Mens Chinese Air Force Pilot Chronograph Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















799.52US $ 24% OFF|Simple Men Real Tourbillon Watch Genuine Crocodile Leather Band Business Mens Mechanical Wrist Watches St8000 Hand-wind Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Has anybody seen the Steeldive SD1949S before? Any idea what it is homaging?









269.4US $ 70% OFF|Sd1949s Nh35a Movement Men Vintage Watch Automatic 200m Box - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It is available on quite a few AliEx sellers, but none seem to have any sales, so I guess it is brand new. Here is the green version, and it is also available in a brown colour (like dark sand).


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody seen the Steeldive SD1949S before? Any idea what it is homaging?
> 
> It is available on quite a few AliEx sellers, but none seem to have any sales, so I guess it is brand new. Here is the green version, and it is also available in a brown colour (like dark sand).
> 
> View attachment 15722866


Doesn't seem to be a homage...I had this in my cart for a while now (being a sucker for bronze watches and green dials..or a sucker in general) but what stopped me was the useless inner rotating bezel. 
It's not minutes and it's not GMT...so what gives?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ipse said:


> Doesn't seem to be a homage...I had this in my cart for a while now (being a sucker for bronze watches and green dials..or a sucker in general) but what stopped me was the useless inner rotating bezel.
> It's not minutes and it's not GMT...so what gives?


It's a bit weird, because on the brown dial version the bezel actually does show minutes, but in the green dial version it shows hours.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Doesn't seem to be a homage...I had this in my cart for a while now (being a sucker for bronze watches and green dials..or a sucker in general) but what stopped me was the useless inner rotating bezel.
> It's not minutes and it's not GMT...so what gives?


Poor man's GMT (second time zone)


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Toofsy said:


> Hello I'm looking for a sublike for a budget seiko dial mod.
> 
> Do you think the Lige one offer a real stainless steel case (I want to reshape it) ?
> Is it really a NH35 ? On some comments it seems some haven't it.
> ...


Wasn't that the one that had just "decided" to call their low quality movement NH35? Ask Rob, I think it was him that discovered the deceit

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

watchcrank_tx said:


> I don't think anyone thinks there is any authority issue with the broad arrow. I gather though that I'm not the only one who doesn't like goods that essentially say "genuine military-issued goods" when they aren't genuine and weren't actually issued. Same goes for the above Omega. I wouldn't own it.


The Public Stores Act of 1874 makes it a criminal offence to reproduce the Broad Arrow in the UK without permission but I guess the operative phrase is "in the UK". Interestingly I think it is the same Act of Parliament that protects the hallmarks used on silver etc. and although false use of hallmarks may well end up being prosecuted I doubt anyone is going to go after a Chinese manufacture of watches using it as a decorative device.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Have you ever seen this shop ? I found it today, do you think it can be trusted ?

Looks like they have interesting models to choose from, it is noname but what do you think of their products ?

Thanks 
examples from my wishlist :








65.0US $ |Montre saphir à remontage automatique du cadran gris BOMAX MARINA, cadran en céramique, boîtier en acier inoxydable pour hommes, aiguilles lumineuses en cristal de 40mm | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com













109.0US $ |Montre rétro à motif de coque bleue 1960, cadran 39.5mm avec mouvement automatique japonais NH35 C3 vert lumineux, bracelet en acier inoxydable | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Have you ever seen this shop ? I found it today, do you think it can be trusted ?
> 
> ...


Go to the store select products and then click on most ordered as filter option. Go trough watches that were sold a lot. US $45.0 |SUB Men's automatic Watch 40mm Sterile Blue Luminous Dial Sapphire Crystal black Ceramic Bezel Date Automatic Movement Z33 5|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
From this watch that I found I can tell: It's indeed noname and people have received they're watches.

I hope this helps you. I do not have any experience with the store however. And I have sent you a pm to read.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

So, I just received my San Martin Vintage Diver, and I had a hard time resizing the double headed screws until I came up with the following makeshift solution. Hopefully, you find this video helpful if you're encountering a similar issue.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mleok said:


> So, I just received my San Martin Vintage Diver, and I had a hard time resizing the double headed screws until I came up with the following makeshift solution. Hopefully, you find this video helpful if you're encountering a similar issue.


I don't understand why they started shipping those watches recently with long screwdrivers. Until recently, they shipped with black stubby ones that fit perfectly into the bracelet screws, didn't slip out, and were more easy to manipulate on both sides at the same time. They actually shipped three of them with my watch, which I guess was a mistake. Maybe they have run out of them now, which would be a shame.

You mention in your video that these screws are less likely to fall out that in other bracelet types, but that isn't the case at all. Two of them fell out from my own bracelet, and San Marting said they are prone to that, and you are expected to apply the blue glue to all of the screws to prevent it from happening.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody seen the Steeldive SD1949S before? Any idea what it is homaging?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I think it is an attractive watch, as others have said lately, I am not willing to drop that sort of money on a Steeldive. Even if it is bronze.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Just a few days ago, my girlfriend asked me to find some simple white t-shirts for her on AliExpress. Here in Europe she takes size small/medium. When I pointed out she would need to order XXXL (according to the size guide on one AliEx seller) she told me to forget it, since she doesn't want to wear anything with XXXL on the label.


Vanity is strong with this one! lol, My misses would probably do the same...


Eltrebor said:


> I would just go buy from the warehouse stores that sell blank t shirts that people then print on. I buy from Jiffyshirts, specifically their Next Level 6210 for how soft that blend is.


Buy from $6 dollarshirts.com awesome designs and logos! I think they are in the US. Anyway back to watches...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Italian Review on the New Light Blue Merkur Turtle


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Desk-bound said:


> Italian Review on the New Light Blue Merkur Turtle


Was he impressed?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Phylida just released a few of their Tintin Mechanical Moonwatch. These sell out fast, so a good time to grab one if you can:









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





If you don't know the story of the Omega Tintin watch that this is based on, here is a nice writeup:

https://www.gq-magazine.co.uk/watches/article/omega-speedmaster-tintin
Phylida also just released a few of their regular (not-Tintin) Mechanical Moonwatch, but it looks like they all sold out in the few minutes it took me to write this post:









171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rockhopper353 (Aug 27, 2019)

Trapok said:


> Get the GIV one, less than 60€ sapphire and NH35


Can you provide a link, sorry not sure which watch the GIV is, cheers.

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm sure many have seen Gary's review of the escapement time SKX and wondered if his was a fluke.... Well mine arrived yesterday and unfortunately Gary's review is spot on. Poor bezel action and alignment, poor crown grip, great everything else.

EDIT: Seller said this is an issue on early watches (Mine and Gary's were in the first 5 to be shipped). It has since been fixed. Hoping to get an updated one.









Edit 2:. After talking with him, he had a different issue that was fixed. 60 click bezel was tough to do, and current slop is normal. This is why he dropped the price so much ($130 ish to current $110)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> the escapement time SKX ... Poor bezel action and alignment, poor crown grip, great everything else.


LOL!! 
It sounds like: "She's missing a front tooth, has lopsided eyebrows, sweaty af palms, but great everything else."


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> LOL!!
> It sounds like: "She's missing a front tooth, has lopsided eyebrows, sweaty af palms, but great everything else."


It's a "butterbezel"

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> EDIT: Seller said this is an issue on early watches (Mine and Gary's were in the first 5 to be shipped). It has since been fixed. Hoping to get an updated one.
> View attachment 15724233


I ordered mine on 13th February, so just over a week ago. I hope that it isn't "unlucky 13" for my watch. He had sold 21 already by the time I placed my order, so hopefully mine doesn't count as "an early one". My own suspicion is that, since this is the first dive watch he had assembled, he isn't experienced with installing bezels correctly.

By the way, I ordered mine with the black date wheel, but yours with no date looks fantastic. Much better balanced dial. I would order that one if I had seen this photo already.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Update: they have all sold out now.



Springy Watch said:


> Phylida just released a few of their Tintin Mechanical Moonwatch. These sell out fast, so a good time to grab one if you can:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I ordered mine on 13th February, so just over a week ago. I hope that it isn't "unlucky 13" for my watch. He had sold 21 already by the time I placed my order, so hopefully mine doesn't count as "an early one". My own suspicion is that, since this is the first dive watch he had assembled, he isn't experienced with installing bezels correctly.


He told me it's one of the "rings". I'm assuming it's the tension ring. He's sending me a new one....whether that is a new watch, or a new ring..I am not sure.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Update: they have all sold out now.





> 9 hours late


****.
God this watch is gonna be my blue whale now.
(Long story short: I paid for one last year. The watch never arrived. Phylida fully refunded me. Still would have preferred to have it)


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

thatmofo said:


> ****.
> God this watch is gonna be my blue whale now.
> (Long story short: I paid for one last year. The watch never arrived. Phylida fully refunded me. Still would have preferred to have it)


Right there with you. Missed the last 3-4 releases by a couple hours&#8230;.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Phylida just released a few of their Tintin Mechanical Moonwatch.


Springy, how do you always know about stock update? 
It is possible to get some notification? Or you are just checking watches everyday?😀


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jared West said:


> Right there with you. Missed the last 3-4 releases by a couple hours&#8230;.


Same here: I missed a few releases, because they always sell out so quickly. This time, I had set up an alert in the AliExpress app to tell me when they were back in stock. Luckily, there were still a few left by the time I saw the alert, and I was able to buy one.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s a shame about the Escapement Time SKX bezel. Hope they (he) indeed fixes it.

I’d be curious to see if he does send a ring that fixes it. I have a Steeldive with a similar bezel issue and no idea how fixing it would work. Tried taking the bezel off but got a small scratch just trying, and gave up


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> That's a shame about the Escapement Time SKX bezel. Hope they (he) indeed fixes it.
> 
> I'd be curious to see if he does send a ring that fixes it. I have a Steeldive with a similar bezel issue and no idea how fixing it would work. Tried taking the bezel off but got a small scratch just trying, and gave up


Also had a bezel I tried taking off it was a mess I got a really nasty scratch but well what can you do......
Saw a guy use these kind of autodoor tools or whatever they are for removing bezels


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Mimo320 said:


> Springy, how do you always know about stock update?
> It is possible to get some notification? Or you are just checking watches everyday?😀


On the AliExpress website, when I see a watch that I like but is out of stock, I add it to my "Wish List" which has a setting to notify me when the item is back in stock.


----------



## Lambreaux (Oct 18, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> Same here: I missed a few releases, because they always sell out so quickly. This time, I had set up an alert in the AliExpress app to tell me when they were back in stock. Luckily, there were still a few left by the time I saw the alert, and I was able to buy one.


Hi, how can i set up an alert in the app, i can´t find it. thanks


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Lambreaux said:


> Hi, how can i set up an alert in the app, i can´t find it. thanks


Sorry, I meant on the AliEx website, not the app.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

there's so many swiss watches even victorinox makes them. Why did they never make a pocket watch geared towards watch fanatics. With tool to change spring bars and such.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> there's so many swiss watches even victorinox makes them. Why did they never make a pocket watch geared towards watch fanatics. With tool to change spring bars and such.


If you mean "pocket knife," Wenger used to make one in conjunction with Bergeon. Sadly out of production and now selling for hundreds of dollars.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> He told me it's one of the "rings". I'm assuming it's the tension ring. He's sending me a new one....whether that is a new watch, or a new ring..I am not sure.
> 
> Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


Hello ;=)
So i guess this is a good point : a seller able to react after 5 watches only, and also taking into account your problem so much that he is sending a new one for you.
Was this free for you ? Isn't he looking for good reviews or something ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Mimo320 said:


> Springy, how do you always know about stock update?
> It is possible to get some notification? Or you are just checking watches everyday?😀


He is the one buying them all ... for the sake of us


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> So i guess this is a good point : a seller able to react after 5 watches only, and also taking into account your problem so much that he is sending a new one for you.
> Was this free for you ? Isn't he looking for good reviews or something ?


This is a review unit sent to me for free after my ET dress watch review went crazy in sales for him.

I have since clearified with the seller what's going on and he assured me this is the normal bezel behavior and won't be sending a replacement or fix. He had issues with the build of his first diver and the 60-click action makes it feel worse. He's aware of the bezel action and that people aren't going to like it, and that's the reason for the steep price cut from $130-ish to under $110.

The watch really is nice once you get past the bezel action.... But I,(and obviously the seller) know not everyone can look past that

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> This is a review unit sent to me for free after my ET dress watch review went crazy in sales for him.
> 
> Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


How much 'crazy in sales' are we talking? 10,000s of units? 1,000s? 100s? I'm tempted to make YT watch reviews if it allows me to get free watches


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I have since clearified with the seller what's going on and he assured me this is the normal bezel behavior and won't be sending a replacement or fix. He had issues with the build of his first diver and the 60-click action makes it feel worse. He's aware of the bezel action and that people aren't going to like it, and that's the reason for the steep price cut from $130-ish to under $110.


Damn. I wish he had been honest about that in the product description, saying something like "Price reduced due to a faulty bezel". Knowingly shipping them with terrible bezel action, without mentioning it to buyers, is going to hurt his until-now excellent reputation for quality and attention to detail.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> How much 'crazy in sales' are we talking? 10,000s of units? 1,000s? 100s? I'm tempted to make YT watch reviews if it allows me to get free watches


Hard to say for sure. Affiliate links are not the easiest to track. But his stock took a big hit before Gary's video went live, and then they sold out. If I had to guess, probably 30 or so.

This is more than any other watch I have reviewed.

Hardest thing is getting the watches first....some of my other "good" sales were stuff I was early or first to review (phylida speed master, phylida aqua terra)

Problem is, smaller channels like mine dont get offered watches like Gary's. I get small discounts here and there, but most I pay full price for. And I can't quite afford to pay some stores' expedited shipping costs so it's 3 weeks minimum before the watch gets to me.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Damn. I wish he had been honest about that in the product description, saying something like "Price reduced due to a faulty bezel". Knowingly shipping them with terrible bezel action, without mentioning it to buyers, is going to hurt his until-now excellent reputation for quality and attention to detail.


I don't think he sees it as a fault. He said "it's because of 60 teeth"

"There is no way to do this, the sound of 60 teeth may be a bit strange"

"Because the gap is relatively large"

Me -" ok, so you are saying this action is normal then?"

"Yes, that is why I cut the prices so sharply"

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I don't think he sees it as a fault. He said "it's because of 60 teeth"
> 
> "There is no way to do this, the sound of 60 teeth may be a bit strange"
> 
> ...


So, as I expected, the problem is that he doesn't have any experience with bezels. He needs to buy just about any 60-click submariner-homage (or any diver) from AliExpress to see what "normal" is. Nobody could honestly think the bezel action in the review video on "I Like Watches" is normal.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> So, as I expected, the problem is that he doesn't have any experience with bezels. He needs to buy just about any 60-click submariner-homage (or any diver) from AliExpress to see what "normal" is. Nobody could honestly think the bezel action in the review video on "I Like Watches" is normal.


I want to agree but I've never had a 60 click bezel on any of my watches that I can remember... And I haven't heard great things about the Pagani or steeldive 60 clickers.

Someone needs to upload a nice 60 click bezel here so I know what it should be like.

I'm just wondering why he didn't just go 90 or 120 click.... Seems standard these days

Edit: my phylida gmt is bi-directional 60 click... Feels about the same as this does.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Damn. I wish he had been honest about that in the product description, saying something like "Price reduced due to a faulty bezel". Knowingly shipping them with terrible bezel action, without mentioning it to buyers, is going to hurt his until-now excellent reputation for quality and attention to detail.


This would be cool, but i doubt they will ever be as clear


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Edit: my phylida gmt is bi-directional 60 click... Feels about the same as this does.


I have the Phylida "Batman" GMT, and the bezel isn't the best, but it is acceptable. Nothing like the noisy, erratic, one that is in Gary's youtube review. If my ET diver comes with a bezel similar to my Phylida, I will be very happy.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Escapment Time may not have experience with watches with bezels but I'm sure he handled one at some point.


----------



## recapt (Jun 13, 2015)

Szechuan said:


> Also had a bezel I tried taking off it was a mess I got a really nasty scratch but well what can you do......
> Saw a guy use these kind of autodoor tools or whatever they are for removing bezels
> 
> View attachment 15724681


I use bike tire levers to remove bezels. They are hard plastic so they won't scratch your case. And the angle is just right for getting under the bezel lip.

Just search "bike tire lever" on Amazon (and maybe Ali?).


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

cuica said:


> Escapment Time may not have experience with watches with bezels but I'm sure he handled one at some point.


You would think. I think these guys deserve a pass. My Orient Kamasu has pretty bad bezel action. I was an auto mechanic for many years. Everytime I turn it I picture a really bad wheel bearing in my head.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

recapt said:


> I use bike tire levers to remove bezels. They are hard plastic so they won't scratch your case. And the angle is just right for getting under the bezel lip.
> 
> Just search "bike tire lever" on Amazon (and maybe Ali?).


Awesome advice thanks so much!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin BBs are now out.








304.5US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Watch 40mm Diver Bb58 Vintage Automatic Business Wristwatches Female End Links Sapphire 20 Bar Retro Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Green-tinted lume for the indices and handset?
Yeah no.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

A few interesting new releases:








125.95US $ 45% OFF|watches for women Automatic Watch Luxury Brand Skeleton Women Mechanical Wrist Watches Waterproof Female Clock часы женские|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












































69.0US $ 54% OFF|Men Watch Swiss Quartz Barrel Wristwatch Leather Strap Luxury Multifunction Waterproof Male Clock Chronograph Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't think we can use another bad case as an excuse.
These are not cheap watches, just affordable, and I'm sure people would pay an extra to have a more quality bezel. At this level of serial manufacturing it would be insignificant to the end user...



nello said:


> You would think. I think these guys deserve a pass. My Orient Kamasu has pretty bad bezel action. I was an auto mechanic for many years. Everytime I turn it I picture a really bad wheel bearing in my head.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> ****.
> God this watch is gonna be my blue whale now.
> (Long story short: I paid for one last year. The watch never arrived. Phylida fully refunded me. Still would have preferred to have it)





Jared West said:


> Right there with you. Missed the last 3-4 releases by a couple hours&#8230;.


It's back but only one in stock. 








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> It's back but only one in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold already. That one didn't hang around for long


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I guess somebody cancelled their order. Grab it now, while you can


I got a bulova so no need for it, I still want one of those Chinese pilot watches though.
1963 seagull or whatever it is.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Sold already. That one didn't hang around for long


Oh damn jeez gone already, that was fast damn.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

recapt said:


> I use bike tire levers to remove bezels. They are hard plastic so they won't scratch your case. And the angle is just right for getting under the bezel lip.
> 
> Just search "bike tire lever" on Amazon (and maybe Ali?).


thank you
it is an ali thread, isnt it. so lets operate with ali
US $2.6 30% OFF|RISK KENWAY 3pcs/set Bike Bicycle Nylon Tire Levers Pry Bar Crowbar Steel Tyre Stick Spoon Tube Repair Tool|Bicycle Repair Tools| - AliExpress


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

frogles said:


> thank you
> it is an ali thread, isnt it. so lets operate with ali
> US $2.6 30% OFF|RISK KENWAY 3pcs/set Bike Bicycle Nylon Tire Levers Pry Bar Crowbar Steel Tyre Stick Spoon Tube Repair Tool|Bicycle Repair Tools| - AliExpress


Praise the Aliexpress Gods


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That’s a shame the ET guy doesn’t really know how to make a proper bezel. Not shocking, and still good value I’d say. But disappointing. You’d hope after the success of his fliegers he’d try to step it up.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> A few interesting new releases:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Between BiDen and Berny, you can assemble yourself a whole democratic primary of watches.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> I got a bulova so no need for it, I still want one of those Chinese pilot watches though.
> 1963 seagull or whatever it is.


This one would go well with your avatar


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> This one would go well with your avatar


I really want one.  Maybe I should just buy it in ali spring sale.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> That's a shame the ET guy doesn't really know how to make a proper bezel.


He does know how to make a phone though:


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

Hey everyone, I'm looking for something "Explorer-ish". I'm hoping to pick up something that's not a direct homage, so no parnis, benyar, bliger,corgeut etc., but a nice stainless (or alloy) 3,6,9/date,6,9,12 dial. Love automatics, but quartz is acceptable. I've searched and searched, but theres far to many choices, options and brands to search alone. Anybody got any decent recommendations?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> I really want one.  Maybe I should just buy it in ali spring sale.


The real deal is available at Times International for $215 (quick search on ali show it's at $400)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have just discovered there are actually TWO different models of the Phylida Mechanical Tintin Chronograph. I am not talking about the automatic or even quartz models, which often confuse buyers. I really mean two different versions of the phylida tintin mechanical model with the seagull st-19 movement.

The main difference (from my quick comparison) is that one of them has a red line around the bezel (which I like the look of), whereas the other model doesn't (this is the one I bought, and that has been available recently).

My first thought was that the one without the red line on the bezel was probably the latest model, replacing the other one. However, that doesn't seem to be the case. There are reviews of both models going back to last summer, and also reviews of both models all the way up to this month.

If you want one, then keep an eye on BOTH models, in case a few of one model are released and not of the other model

Here, then, is the model with the red band on the bezel:









303.34US $ |40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Black/Red Dial Wristwatch Speed TIN TIN Sapphire Crystal Solid SS|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





And here is the model without the red band on the bezel:









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> The real deal is available at Times International for $215 (quick search on ali show it's at $400)


Seems like a shady site though.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

soulsocket7 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm looking for something "Explorer-ish". I'm hoping to pick up something that's not a direct homage, so no parnis, benyar, bliger,corgeut etc., but a nice stainless (or alloy) 3,6,9/date,6,9,12 dial. Love automatics, but quartz is acceptable. I've searched and searched, but theres far to many choices, options and brands to search alone. Anybody got any decent recommendations?


I think your going to be in a very rough spot there mate. I don't think that exists yet.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have just discovered there are actually TWO different models of the Phylida Mechanical Tintin Chronograph. I am not talking about the automatic or even quartz models, which often confuse buyers. I really mean two different versions of the phylida tintin mechanical model with the seagull st-19 movement.
> 
> The main difference (from my quick comparison) is that one of them has a red line around the bezel (which I like the look of), whereas the other model doesn't (this is the one I bought, and that has been available recently).
> 
> ...


Damn that red on the bezel makes it a gamechanger.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> Seems like a shady site though.


Absolutely legit site, lots of WUS people ordered from them, me included  you can do a WUS search on "Times International" or "good-stuffs.com"


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Absolutely legit site, lots of WUS people ordered from them, me included  you can do a WUS search on "Times International" or "good-stuffs.com"


I see thanks I'l think about it, but I don't understand the description they say 2013 limited edition so it's like 7-8 years old? Damn.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

soulsocket7 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm looking for something "Explorer-ish". I'm hoping to pick up something that's not a direct homage, so no parnis, benyar, bliger,corgeut etc., but a nice stainless (or alloy) 3,6,9/date,6,9,12 dial. Love automatics, but quartz is acceptable. I've searched and searched, but theres far to many choices, options and brands to search alone. Anybody got any decent recommendations?


The Explorer has been often cloned but rarely riffed on, so that's a tough question.

Traska have a nice 9039-powered Explorer-inspired 3-6-9 design, but it goes for microbrand money, mid-$500 range new, $400 or so used.

Closer to AliX pricing, Alexander James has a 3-6-9-12 dialed watch with one of Seiko's 4bps quartz movements, but it's more of a Sinn-esque cockpit clock design. There's now an NH3x-powered version in the "legacy collection" too, but something about that one looks odd to me, as do AJ's 3-6-9-12 elaborations on a straight Explorer theme.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Another review of the ET SKX, this time with bezel click sounds and they are awful:


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

soulsocket7 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm looking for something "Explorer-ish". I'm hoping to pick up something that's not a direct homage, so no parnis, benyar, bliger,corgeut etc., but a nice stainless (or alloy) 3,6,9/date,6,9,12 dial. Love automatics, but quartz is acceptable. I've searched and searched, but theres far to many choices, options and brands to search alone. Anybody got any decent recommendations?


Check out Houson...
they aren't an AliX brand, and they totally fly under everyone's radar ... (and I have no idea why).






Houson Timepieces – Houson Timepieces







www.housonwatch.com





I recently bought 3 of them... (models: Army 36, Pacific II and the Vintage)

I had a great experience dealing with the company and their reseller and the products are great.
The _box_ _packaging_ isn't going to win any design awards but who cares.

The one I am thinking for you is this one... 




__





HOUSON Vintage Automatic – Bi-timepieces







www.bitimepieces.com





Full list at the reseller: (better prices than listed on the Houson site too)





HOUSON Watches – Bi-timepieces







www.bitimepieces.com





Here's a picture of mine - on a straight-end "Rolex" bracelet from Raffles. Note that I have a 6" wrist.
The only reason I switched out the bracelet was that I didn't have the tools to adjust the included one.









PS.
AMWG stands for Asia Mechanical Watch Group if you are curious...

Beyond that, you're looking at Armida (20% CNY sale on now), Tissell, Timefactors Smiths (if you can get one!) etc


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Yeah you’re not gonna find a somewhat original Rolex Explorer homage on Ali. Pretty much all Rolex ‘homages’ are direct design copies.

Some nice micro brand suggestions though! I’ve always had an eye on the Smiths Everest. Possibly the most legit budget Explorer homage as it has some heritage


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

redhed18 said:


> Check out Houson...
> they aren't an AliX brand, and they totally fly under everyone's radar ... (and I have no idea why).


Wow  how have I never heard of them?


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

soulsocket7 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm looking for something "Explorer-ish". I'm hoping to pick up something that's not a direct homage, so no parnis, benyar, bliger,corgeut etc., but a nice stainless (or alloy) 3,6,9/date,6,9,12 dial. Love automatics, but quartz is acceptable. I've searched and searched, but theres far to many choices, options and brands to search alone. Anybody got any decent recommendations?


I had assumed you were looking for something on the budget end, posting the question on the AliX thread, but if you're interested in going up market

*Raven Trekker*








Trekker







ravenwatches.com




The new release looks hot.

The remaining 12-3-6-9 models are










You can also look for the last generation 40mm models coming up for sale, they come up reasonably regularly on WatchPatrol/WatchRecon.
I own 6 and won't be selling any of them, they are that good. There are both Miyota (earlier) and ETA (later) 40mm generations FYI.

*and now back to your regular AliExpress programming, cheers*


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

redhed18 said:


> I had assumed you were looking for something on the budget end, posting the question on the AliX thread, but if you're interested in going up market
> 
> *Raven Trekker*
> 
> ...


Those look great, especially the blue. It's like if the Tudor BB58, Blancpain FF and Explorer had a baby

learning of some cool micro brands. Houson also has nice ones, never heard of either


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

soulsocket7 said:


> Hey everyone, I'm looking for something "Explorer-ish". I'm hoping to pick up something that's not a direct homage, so no parnis, benyar, bliger,corgeut etc., but a nice stainless (or alloy) 3,6,9/date,6,9,12 dial. Love automatics, but quartz is acceptable. I've searched and searched, but theres far to many choices, options and brands to search alone. Anybody got any decent recommendations?


Bernhardt Binnacle Anchor?









Dive & Nautical Watches


Heavy-Duty Watches Proven at Depth, Bernhardt Dive Watches are Classic American Timepieces. Get yours today!




www.bernhardtwatch.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> It's a "butterbezel"


I 've dated girls like that


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Has anyone seen these before? Interesting name choice 

￡53.75 58%OFF | Reloj Automatico De Hombre Nh35 Movement Watch 100m Luxury Mechanical Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Automatic Watch Waterproof








US $73.5 58% OFF|Reloj Automatico De Hombre Nh35 Movement Watch 100m Luxury Mechanical Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Automatic Watch Waterproof|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone seen these before? Interesting name choice


I just hate it. For me chronometer means something. Everytime I see chronometer on these chinese dials (or even additional "officially certified") it is big NO for me. And choose it as brand name... I just had to laugh.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone bought or found anywhere a review of the newish Benyar black bay homage? It is actually a homage, since they were not able at this price point to make an almost 1:1 copy 

www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002133107828.html


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone seen these before? Interesting name choice
> 
> ￡53.75 58%OFF | Reloj Automatico De Hombre Nh35 Movement Watch 100m Luxury Mechanical Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Automatic Watch Waterproof
> 
> ...


Why do they all have to follow the crappy Pagani designer who uses shorter hands than appropriate to watches


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I just got a message claiming that the Pagani Design PD-1667 (Seamaster 007 homage) has dropped in price, by about 10% to 20%.

Not sure what the original prices really were, since I don't have one, but the current prices look quite reasonable, and they also include free shipping from an EU warehouse if you need that.

They also have a variety of colours and straps, so you can get, for example, the NTTD homage on a mesh strap.









95.99US $ 84% OFF|Pagani Design New Fashion Brand Silicone Men's Automatic Watches Top 007 Commander Men Mechanical Wristwatch Japan Nh35a Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## soulsocket7 (May 8, 2015)

redhed18 said:


> Check out Houson...
> they aren't an AliX brand, and they totally fly under everyone's radar ... (and I have no idea why).
> 
> 
> ...


That Houson looks like a winner. Plus the high beat miyota? Seems like a pretty good deal for under 300.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> Has anyone bought or found anywhere a review of the newish Benyar black bay homage? It is actually a homage, since they were not able at this price point to make an almost 1:1 copy
> 
> www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002133107828.html


I saw these yesterday. IMO opinion they look cheap - not in a good way. Good be the poor photography.

Sent from my FS8010 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I just got a message claiming that the Pagani Design PD-1667 (Seamaster 007 homage) has dropped in price, by about 10% to 20%.
> 
> Not sure what the original prices really were, since I don't have one, but the current prices look quite reasonable, and they also include free shipping from an EU warehouse if you need that.
> 
> ...


I believe they are cashing in on the Bond film delay. One of the very few times multiple good quality homages have been available before the premier of the film. But I cannot see the reason this Pagani is priced at ~100 euros. It doesn't offer anything more than the rest 60-80 euro pagani watches. It's just the trend and after the movie, when demand gets lower I believe it's price will drop. Phylida homage is also priced at around 100 euros with 3Hz movement but seems a bit better overall.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> I believe they are cashing in on the Bond film delay. One of the very few times multiple good quality homages have been available before the premier of the film. But I cannot see the reason this Pagani is priced at ~100 euros. It doesn't offer anything more than the rest 60-80 euro pagani watches. It's just the trend and after the movie, when demand gets lower I believe it's price will drop. Phylida homage is also priced at around 100 euros with 3Hz movement but seems a bit better overall.


Cashing in on the hype and Bond franchise.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone seen these before? Interesting name choice
> 
> ￡53.75 58%OFF | Reloj Automatico De Hombre Nh35 Movement Watch 100m Luxury Mechanical Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Automatic Watch Waterproof
> 
> ...


Remember that epic dial typo on Jody's channel? These are the newer versions. I came across these about a month ago, noticed in the reviews the other branding and typos ect. Looks a lot better than that original one,. But I'm not sure I'd trust their QC after their first attempt was so bad.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Geervo looks like a reliable shop , 5 years and high appraisal ; fun models too :








99.5US $ 50% de réduction|GEERVO – cadran blanc miroir convexe, 44mm, asiatique 6497 17 joyaux, mouvement mécanique du vent à la main | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com




Is this movement supposed to be reliable ? (i have one asian Parnis gmt and crown broke quickly  . Could be a good practice field though)









79.0US $ 50% de réduction|Montres mécaniques pour hommes, cadran blanc en émail sans logo, 41mm, 17 joyaux asiatiques, 6498, GR100 20 | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Geervo looks like a reliable shop , 5 years and high appraisal ; fun models too :
> 
> ...


Geervo is indeed a respected AliExpress seller. I have bought some watces from them. They are particularly good for sterile dial watches. There is also a "Geervo 2" and a "Geervo 9" which sometimes have different sterile dial watches too.


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have just discovered there are actually TWO different models of the Phylida Mechanical Tintin Chronograph. I am not talking about the automatic or even quartz models, which often confuse buyers. I really mean two different versions of the phylida tintin mechanical model with the seagull st-19 movement.
> 
> The main difference (from my quick comparison) is that one of them has a red line around the bezel (which I like the look of), whereas the other model doesn't (this is the one I bought, and that has been available recently).
> 
> ...


If I remember correctly, the first version of the tintin homage released by phylida was with the red line on the bezel and some customer asked them to put the full black bezel (which was on their non tintin omega homage) instead of the red one. It was mentioned in this forum I think. Apparently, enough people asked for that same change and they issued both options.

Big but though... The 2 bezel don't show the same scale for the tachymeter. On the red one, the 240 is nearly aligned with the 3 o'clock and on the black one it's 225 which is aligned with the 3 o'clock.

Thus the scale on the black bezel seems to be incorrect. Which is a pity for me as I prefer the black bezel version and was really interested by this watch.


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

No1VIPER said:


> Has anyone seen these before? Interesting name choice
> 
> ￡53.75 58%OFF | Reloj Automatico De Hombre Nh35 Movement Watch 100m Luxury Mechanical Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Automatic Watch Waterproof
> 
> ...


I bought the green one, NH35 mouvement and sapphire glass


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> I believe they are cashing in on the Bond film delay. One of the very few times multiple good quality homages have been available before the premier of the film. But I cannot see the reason this Pagani is priced at ~100 euros. It doesn't offer anything more than the rest 60-80 euro pagani watches. It's just the trend and after the movie, when demand gets lower I believe it's price will drop. Phylida homage is also priced at around 100 euros with 3Hz movement but seems a bit better overall.


If people haven't seen it already. This might be useful.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Geervo looks like a reliable shop , 5 years and high appraisal ; fun models too :
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item...0612.8148356.54.39b848e7wlUgYrIs this movement supposed to be reliable ? (i have one asian Parnis gmt and crown broke quickly  . Could be a good practice field though)
> ...


That's a Seagull ST3620, clone of the ETA6498-2. It's been used for a decade in Parnis watches among others, a workhorse movement and search on WUS don't show horror stories so you should be all right.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

borka_ said:


> If I remember correctly, the first version of the tintin homage released by phylida was with the red line on the bezel and some customer asked them to put the full black bezel (which was on their non tintin omega homage) instead of the red one. It was mentioned in this forum I think.


Yup. That was me:









Best of Ali-Xpress?


Just arrrived from Alibaba (Qiin) A smaller (42mm instead of 47mm) homage of the Panerai Radiomir with a gorgeous degradé gritty green dial. The sandwich dial highlights the recessed hour markers with the California layout. The slightly domed glass is sapphire. The movement is the NH35A...




www.watchuseek.com





[edit] About the tachymeter scale:



borka_ said:


> lThe 2 bezel don't show the same scale for the tachymeter. On the red one, the 240 is nearly aligned with the 3 o'clock and on the black one it's 225 which is aligned with the 3 o'clock.
> 
> Thus the scale on the black bezel seems to be incorrect. Which is a pity for me as I prefer the black bezel version and was really interested by this watch.


I noticed that as well in my review at the time (post towards the end):









Review: PHYLIDA Speedy Pro 'Tintin' homage


Those of you reading my reviews know I'm a fan of the Corgeut Speedmaster Pro 'Moonwatch' homage, and as we say in french, better twice than once ;) One Speedy Pro I'm particularly fond of is the Moonwatch Tintin. This is one - even perhaps The - dream watch of mine. If you don't know the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

mougino said:


> I noticed that as well in my review at the time (post towards the end):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I didn't find that out, I read but forgot where so I couldn't quote. But I recon it was from your review 

Full credit to you


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have just discovered there are actually TWO different models of the Phylida Mechanical Tintin Chronograph. I am not talking about the automatic or even quartz models, which often confuse buyers. I really mean two different versions of the phylida tintin mechanical model with the seagull st-19 movement.
> 
> The main difference (from my quick comparison) is that one of them has a red line around the bezel (which I like the look of), whereas the other model doesn't (this is the one I bought, and that has been available recently).
> 
> ...


Ha i just found a Bliger copy of the Phylida









70.2US $ 35% OFF|Bliger 40mm New Men's Top Casual Mechanical Watch Silver Case Black Dial Date Luminous Waterproof Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Looks very similar and they have a sterile dial option. I'd never know it was a copy of a homage.

I find it hard to know whats worth getting and whats not - how do you know what to look for?


----------



## Aussiehoudini (Mar 17, 2018)

Ban Bolski said:


> Ha i just found a Bliger copy of the Phylida
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. I've been after one of these for ages and the Phylida's are always sold out. MIght have to try this one. Anyone know what movements they use in the Bligers?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Deleted duplicate post.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

The Bliger Tintin is NOT A CHRONOGRAPH (whereas the Phylida is). The Bliger has 3 sub-dials, but one is for day of the week, another is for date, and another is running seconds (which is duplicative of the central seconds hand).

I personally don't like the "faux chrono" styling, nor do I like the duplicative functionality.



Ban Bolski said:


> Ha i just found a Bliger copy of the Phylida
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aussiehoudini said:


> Thanks for the link. I've been after one of these for ages and the Phylida's are always sold out. MIght have to try this one. Anyone know what movements they use in the Bligers?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I saw the Bliger one a couple of weeks ago, and was almost fooled into believing it a real chronograph. Luckily, I discovered it was a fake before hitting the "buy" button. It is similar to the Cadisen "Daytona" homage that was released recently, that looks great, but also turned out to not be a chronograph at all.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

159.0US $ 35% OFF|Heimdallr Nh35a Men's Automatic Watch Sapphire Crystal Mechanical Watches Men 300m Waterproof Diver Watch C3 Super Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Anyone ordered one of these? I really like the look but I'm trying not to buy anything right now. I might get one next month but I would love to live vicariously through anyone who has bought one in the mean time 😂


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Not watches but been talking with Juelong watch strap store. Asked if they could make a isofrane style strap. It might happen they just are looking if clients of them are interested in them. I hope it will happen.

It would make me happy if I can get a good quality isofrane strap for a nice price from them.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> 159.0US $ 35% OFF|Heimdallr Nh35a Men's Automatic Watch Sapphire Crystal Mechanical Watches Men 300m Waterproof Diver Watch C3 Super Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I remember someone bought one of these a while ago and thought it was good quality. It's a Christopher Ward C60 V3 homage 
Here's an old photo of mine.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Is this a newer updated version of the renowned SM 62MAS? Note that the V4 does away with the super-wide chapter ring of the V3. It also appears to have a more boxy crystal. The red stoplight seconds tip has gone too. I wonder what the dial diameter will be? I have a V1 with a diameter of 32mm which makes the watch feel much larger than 40mm.

In my opinion, the newer version is much more aesthetically pleasing. The V3 chapter ring looks too cartoonish and makes it look porky. I also like the reduction in text on the dial.

V4 San Martin 62MAS Diver Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Men Mechanical Watches 200M Waterproof Luminous SN007-V4
















V3 San Martin newest 62MAS Diver Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Men Mechanical Watches SN007-G-G









My V1, which is LTM/LJM branded before the name change, has no chapter ring. You can see the evolution over time. V1 minute markers on dial and no chapter ring > V2 dunno! > V3 fat chapter ring with minute markers >V4 slim chapter ring with minute markers.


----------



## lowlight79 (Oct 24, 2011)

How does everyone deal with the extremely long shipping time? It drives me nuts.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

lowlight79 said:


> How does everyone deal with the extremely long shipping time? It drives me nuts.


Just order and then forget about it. Then when it arrives it's like Christmas.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## stolzman (Jan 18, 2021)

Techme said:


> Is this a newer updated version of the renowned SM 62MAS? Note that the V4 does away with the super-wide chapter ring of the V3. It also appears to have a more boxy crystal. The red stoplight seconds tip has gone too. I wonder what the dial diameter will be? I have a V1 with a diameter of 32mm which makes the watch feel much larger than 40mm.
> 
> In my opinion, the newer version is much more aesthetically pleasing. The V3 chapter ring looks too cartoonish and makes it look porky. I also like the reduction in text on the dial.
> 
> ...


I don't agree. V3 looks tremendous!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

lowlight79 said:


> How does everyone deal with the extremely long shipping time? It drives me nuts.


Even worse is when I follow the tracking and it says "arrived in your country" and then it ends up stuck in customs for three weeks or even longer. The longest I have had to wait was 13 weeks.


----------



## lowlight79 (Oct 24, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> Even worse is when I follow the tracking and it says "arrived in your country" and then it ends up stuck in customs for three weeks or even longer. The longest I have had to wait was 13 weeks.


Right. You think you are near the finish line and you are only part of the way there.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

lowlight79 said:


> How does everyone deal with the extremely long shipping time? It drives me nuts.


I buy other watches... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
It's a vicious circle is what it is.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I am pretty new to buying Nato straps, and have been looking around for a few more. So far, I have bought relatively inexpesive ones, for just a few dollars each. However, I have noticed some supposedly "heavy duty" ones, that claim to be better quality than most. The down side is that they cost $15 each, plus shipping.

Have you bought "heavy duty" watch straps for around this price, and were they really better quality and worth paying the extra?









14.88US $ |Heavy Duty Blue White Orange One Piece Nylon Nato Watch Belt Diver Watch Band Strap - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I buy most from:








1.8US $ 48% OFF|Premium Quality Herringbone 20mm 22mm Seatbelt Watch Band Nylon Nato Strap For Military Watch|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





You can't beat the price (2.28 euros), they use the larger buckles and the quality is more than good enough. The feel is not silky as is in some more expensive "seatbelt" type ones I have bought, but if you want to have a large collection to swap around this is the way to go.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

lowlight79 said:


> How does everyone deal with the extremely long shipping time? It drives me nuts.


Consider it foreplay ...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Not sure if this has been posted or not, but looks like Phylida is shipping with FEMALE end links now on the Aqua Terra homages.

If he upgrades to female on the speed master bracelet I'd buy a bracelet in a heartbeat









99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida New Aqua Automatic Watch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatch 100wr Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Picture is from the reviews, but main image has been updated as well.









Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Not sure if this has been posted or not, but looks like Phylida is shipping with FEMALE end links now on the Aqua Terra homages.
> 
> If he upgrades to female on the speed master bracelet I'd buy a bracelet in a heartbeat
> 
> ...


Wow, I bought that exact one in green (but sterile dial) recently, and am still waiting for it to arrive. Curious that they changed the gender of the end links.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Although I have been a pretty obsessive buyer of AliExpress watches, I really want to thank several members of this group who have pointed out repeatedly that once you get much over $200 then there are plenty of good microbrands out there that are just as good value as the higher end brands on AliExpress.

With this in mind, I just bought my first Zelos (a bronze swordfish) for $299. This is actually less than I paid a year ago on AliExpress for a San Martin bronze Marine Master. So, it will be interesting to see how the quality compares.

Wow: they only started selling these 15 minutes ago, and several models are sold out already. Crazy how fast Zelos watches sell. Glad I managed to get one.









Swordfish 40mm Diver


Launch prices will be valid till the 30th of Nov and the RRP will start at $399 while stocks last. Prices include shipping via Fedex/DHL but not taxes or customs duties. Please expect shipping in around 3-4 weeks after your order is placed for the launch specials.




zeloswatches.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

lowlight79 said:


> How does everyone deal with the extremely long shipping time? It drives me nuts.


We do get the use of it, it is now hyper fun to see something quicker  Even more if you order every single day it might be like Christmas soon ;=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Btw can we consider that Chinese new year holidays are finished ? Will packages be able to leave without being stuck in a trafic jam ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

You can’t just assume they are male endlinks because they have a stick out part. Maybe they identify as female endlinks


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

238.0US $ 28% OFF|Cronos Automatic Diving Watch Stainless Steel 1000 Meters Water Resistance Professional Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> 238.0US $ 28% OFF|Cronos Automatic Diving Watch Stainless Steel 1000 Meters Water Resistance Professional Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


What a chonker, 17.1mm thicc.

gotta laugh at these Chinese professional saturation dive watches. Nobody is gonna take it that deep, not even close. Looks like good value for money though


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> Is this a newer updated version of the renowned SM 62MAS? Note that the V4 does away with the super-wide chapter ring of the V3. It also appears to have a more boxy crystal. The red stoplight seconds tip has gone too. I wonder what the dial diameter will be? I have a V1 with a diameter of 32mm which makes the watch feel much larger than 40mm.
> 
> In my opinion, the newer version is much more aesthetically pleasing. The V3 chapter ring looks too cartoonish and makes it look porky. I also like the reduction in text on the dial.
> 
> ...


In the previous versions, if you would draw a circle on the outer edges of the indices, they would line up with the outer end of the date window frame. in newer version those indices are pushed more outwards and don't line up with the date window anymore. i don't like that look. it also spoils the SM willard for me, there the same thing happened after they put the minute/seconds markers on the chapter ring instead of the dial and the circle, the indices sit on, has now a greater diameter. this creates more empty space in the middle of the dial and makes it appear even larger, with a date window that sits more in the middle than at the outer edge at three. you can be happy with your version, its much better.

on your version and in V2 and V3 the tip of the hour hand seems just about to reach the inner end of the indices and the tip of the minute hand reaches the outer end of the indices. that is all well proportioned. second hand reaches to the minute/seconds marker on your version. v3 has this traffic light hand from the 6105 spare parts box, what a shame.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Apologies if this has already been posted, I've not been on WUS for a while.

£72.61 Titanium Automatic Watch Men NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch Retro Pilot Self Winding Sapphire Crystal Luminous 








99.97US $ 50% OFF|Titanium Automatic Watch Men NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch Retro Pilot Self Winding Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock Reloje Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Is it really Titanium? I do really dig the case shade.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

no-time said:


> Apologies if this has already been posted, I've not been on WUS for a while.
> 
> £72.61 Titanium Automatic Watch Men NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch Retro Pilot Self Winding Sapphire Crystal Luminous
> 
> ...


We are waiting for a guinea pig to buy one and test the metal. The discussion is further up in the thread. I think it is too good to be true. I hope I am wrong.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

spacecat said:


> In the previous versions, if you would draw a circle on the outer edges of the indices, they would line up with the outer end of the date window frame. in newer version those indices are pushed more outwards and don't line up with the date window anymore. i don't like that look. it also spoils the SM willard for me, there the same thing happened after they put the minute/seconds markers on the chapter ring instead of the dial and the circle, the indices sit on, has now a greater diameter. this creates more empty space in the middle of the dial and makes it appear even larger, with a date window that sits more in the middle than at the outer edge at three. you can be happy with your version, its much better.
> 
> on your version and in V2 and V3 the tip of the hour hand seems just about to reach the inner end of the indices and the tip of the minute hand reaches the outer end of the indices. that is all well proportioned. second hand reaches to the minute/seconds marker on your version. v3 has this traffic light hand from the 6105 spare parts box, what a shame.


While we are making a wish list for the next version, I would like a wider bezel insert like the SPB14X models.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

nello said:


> We are waiting for a guinea pig to buy one and test the metal. The discussion is further up in the thread. I think it is too good to be true. I hope I am wrong.


If this "Lonesome Traveller" is really Swiss, then it's probably also really Titanium.









This is for sure too good to be true.

But props to the first person to get it and test it. I would hope they would test the sapphire crystal claim while they're at it.

Any overs/unders on the percentage of refund when the inevitable dispute is filed?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Waiting for this guy to make a full review of it but it seems to be titanium:








interloper07 said:


> If this "Lonesome Traveller" is really Swiss, then it's probably also really Titanium.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Got my Escapement Time Flieger today, only ordered 11 days ago 👍


----------



## M8tty34 (Feb 24, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 15731403
> 
> Got my Escapement Time Flieger today, only ordered 11 days ago 👍


Looks great! My SKX from them just arrived in my country pretty quickly too. Was expecting a longer wait


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

john_marston said:


> What a chonker, 17.1mm thicc.
> 
> gotta laugh at these Chinese professional saturation dive watches. Nobody is gonna take it that deep, not even close. Looks like good value for money though


The thickness must be to accommodate helium expansion in water


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I am pretty new to buying Nato straps, and have been looking around for a few more. So far, I have bought relatively inexpesive ones, for just a few dollars each. However, I have noticed some supposedly "heavy duty" ones, that claim to be better quality than most. The down side is that they cost $15 each, plus shipping.
> 
> Have you bought "heavy duty" watch straps for around this price, and were they really better quality and worth paying the extra?
> 
> ...


another place to try is Cheap watch straps and watch band replacement
reasonable quality, prices and lots to choose from


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> another place to try is Cheap watch straps and watch band replacement
> reasonable quality, prices and lots to choose from
> 
> View attachment 15731622


They are also offering NATOs with bronze buckles.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Fugu anyone? Now, this sale is a steal. 5 link Jubilee is gorgeous as well as full lume face.









Heimdallr Luminous SKX007 Automatic Watch


Buy heimdallr skx007 homage watch, heimdallr sharkey skx fugu watch without coupon. Find heimdallr watches review on heimdallr official store. Sell heimdallr skx007 watch with free DHL express and free watch strap gift.




www.heimdallrr.com


----------



## lowlight79 (Oct 24, 2011)

It does seem that it's getting faster the past few weeks.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 15731403
> 
> Got my Escapement Time Flieger today, only ordered 11 days ago 👍


I've been waiting for a shipment that left Jomashop on the 11th longer than that! LOL


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

cuica said:


> Waiting for this guy to make a full review of it but it seems to be titanium:


Thank you. Looks like we found our watch tester, £75 for sapphire and potentially titanium... I'd better start selling my many unneeded watches.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Seiko NH35 movement, black PVD case, mineral domed crystal, see through case back for £45 with delivery (UK), 6% off with TopCashBack (TCB), 17% for new TCB users.

Here's the review: 




Here's the watch: https://www.mandmdirect.com/01/details/MD30000/Lyle-And-Scott-Mens-Stealth-Watch-Black


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest review is Up!
Escapement Time SKX. Find out if Gary's watch was a QC issue


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

To all moders, does scotch brite hurt the crystal (either mineral or sapphire) if you go over it? I plan to dull out a watch and need to see if good masking of the crystal is required.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

crAss said:


> To all moders, does scotch brite hurt the crystal (either mineral or sapphire) if you go over it? I plan to dull out a watch and need to see if good masking of the crystal is required.


I haven't bothered masking when the crystal is sapphire, and not had any problems though have been careful to not rub the scotch brite on the crystal too much. Not tried with mineral though and probably wouldn't, I don't have much faith in the scratch resistance of mineral or hardlex.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> To all moders, does scotch brite hurt the crystal (either mineral or sapphire) if you go over it? I plan to dull out a watch and need to see if good masking of the crystal is required.


Chuck some tape on it if you're concerned.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

Well, in any case, I too believe it would not hurt to use some masking tape to be on the safe side...


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

My new San Martin GMT v2 arrived today. Wow! Very impressed with the quality of this watch. It still has a few minor flaws, but this might be the best Pepsi homage under $1000


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

SAn Martin is a very nice value


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AlreadyLost said:


> My new San Martin GMT v2 arrived today. Wow! Very impressed with the quality of this watch. It still has a few minor flaws, but this might be the best Pepsi homage under $1000


pictures! pictures!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

And the video of the titanium NH35 is up:


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Guys!!! 
I basically fixed the Escapement time SKX bezel in about 2 minutes.
made a quick video about it!
Also a bunch of dimensions of said bezel so you'll can check Mod compatibility


----------



## M8tty34 (Feb 24, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Guys!!!
> I basically fixed the Escapement time SKX bezel in about 2 minutes.
> made a quick video about it!
> Also a bunch of dimensions of said bezel so you'll can check Mod compatibility


Thanks for this I appreciate it! 
Might come in use when mine shows up


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

cuica said:


> Waiting for this guy to make a full review of it but it seems to be titanium:


Jody from 'Just one more watch' YouTube channel told me he will be buying the titanium watch for review 

Hopefully the price will remain the same after his review


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

cuica said:


> And the video of the titanium NH35 is up:


So apparently it doesn't say "Swiss" on the back, like the stock photos show, but rather "Swiss Design" which I guess is a technically more true statement. But yes, still no confirmation whether that's titanium or not, and I can't imagine an easy way a YouTuber could do.

Isn't it more difficult to machine titanium? Those dragon engravings on the back are making me more skeptical.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Guys!!!
> I basically fixed the Escapement time SKX bezel in about 2 minutes.
> made a quick video about it!
> Also a bunch of dimensions of said bezel so you'll can check Mod compatibility


You are a hero. Thanks for this.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> You are a hero. Thanks for this.


My pleasure...I was very curious about this as well, so when the questions started flooding in, I just had to!

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> pictures! pictures!


Or it didn't happen


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Or it didn't happen


Quick pros and cons:

Pros:
1) The jubilee bracelet is well built and very comfortable
2) The overall quality, fit and finish of the watch is really good
3) The ceramic bezel is so much nicer in person

Cons:
1) The bracelet fits my 7inch wrist ootb without having to remove any links. This bracelet will not fit anyone with bigger wrists
2) The bezel, crown, clasp, and bracelet are stiff ootb. They could all use some lubricant
3) The date numerals are not centered, but sit slightly lower
4) The updated clasp is great, but to open the clasp you need fingernails, otherwise the San Martin logo digs into your flesh. There is an easylink feature, but it is requires a bit of force to use.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> To all moders, does scotch brite hurt the crystal (either mineral or sapphire) if you go over it? I plan to dull out a watch and need to see if good masking of the crystal is required.


I have actually used a scotch brite to sand down a true plexiglass crystal then used polybrite to buff out the scotch brite scuffing.
Mineral crystals in my experience scratch easily and are hard to clean up after.
If in doubt, mask it.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1653


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Do you live in the EU, and have you had a watch arrive by DHL?

I bought yet another watch, and the seller has sent it from China to where I live (Czech republic) by DHL.

DHL has now sent me an email saying they will take care of dealing with the customs office. Unfortunately, they are going to charge me US$39 for doing this. And this is on top of the customs fee and taxes which will be US$34. So, a total of $73.

The watch only cost $116. So, paying $73 on top would be ludicrous.

Have you been in this situation, and refused to accept DHLs service? I called DHL to ask what happens if I refuse it, and the not-very-helpful customer agent said she didn't know.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you live in the EU, and have you had a watch arrive by DHL?
> 
> I bought yet another watch, and the seller has sent it from China to where I live (Czech republic) by DHL.
> 
> ...


Happened to me several times, the amount you describe is not shocking DHL has a fixed fee on top of % fee to make sure they end up getting paid enough. If you refuse paying they'll most likely return the watch to sender.

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1653


Have you tested Skmei's Nautilus homage ? (model #1717)








Looks interesting...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok broke down today and ordered a watch as I had nothing in the pipe. I went for the Phylida AT homage in green. Decided to do so after watching a yt video where a commenter said the Corgeut rail master bracelet fits it and is a big upgrade. My Corgeut rail master is on a leather strap, so if the Phylida bracelet is a problem ie too shiny or stiff or if the male endlink protrudes or if the clasp is uncomfortable, I’ll try the Corgeut. Worse comes to worse I’ll try it on leather, looks like a strap monster.
Will report back in a couple of months!!!


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

mougino said:


> Happened to me several times, the amount you describe is not shocking DHL has a fixed fee on top of % fee to make sure they end up getting paid enough. If you refuse paying they'll most likely return the watch to sender.
> 
> Nicolas


And can you claim a refund from the seller if the watch is returned?

Now that England has left the EU, I too don't know where we stand when ordering from China, does anyone from England know the new rules/fees?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This video fixing the Escapement Time bezel is making me want to try and fix my Steeldive 1952 bezel. Mine (and many other SD1952 on YouTube) have a bezel that does a double 'click' sometimes to the point it almost sounds/feels broken.

Anybody wanna recommend a bezel-removal tool? And to clarify, the trick to fixing this double click is flattening one of those tabs on the ring?

Tried taking off the bezel a wee while ago with a knife, it's a weird one. No success and got a small scratch too










no-time said:


> And can you claim a refund from the seller if the watch is returned?
> 
> Now that England has left the EU, I too don't know where we stand when ordering from China, does anyone from England know the new rules/fees?


Pretty sure the UK has very similar rules now to the EU.


----------



## NocturnalWatch (Feb 21, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you live in the EU, and have you had a watch arrive by DHL?
> 
> I bought yet another watch, and the seller has sent it from China to where I live (Czech republic) by DHL.
> 
> ...


Yep, similar is in Croatia. Custom fees and VAT on top of the total price (watch+shipping) + DHL fees. Comes at ~+30%. I usually try to avoid DHL, but because of Covid-19 situation, many of sellers are shipping with DHL now.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

no-time said:


> Now that England has left the EU, I too don't know where we stand when ordering from China, does anyone from England know the new rules/fees?


You now pay VAT on all imports so there is no longer a $20 threshold. Above £135 you also start to pay customs fees on top of the VAT. AliExpress and ebay are collecting the VAT at source up to the £135 so you shouldn't have to pay anything additional. If you buy something on Ali now the price will jump 20% at checkout, while Ebay prices now already include the VAT. I have no idea though what happens if you use a courier like DHL/Fed Ex rather than standard shipping or if the purchase is over £135. I've only been buying small stuff like straps since Jan 1 and everything has come through fine so far.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

NocturnalWatch said:


> Yep, similar is in Croatia. Custom fees and VAT on top of the total price (watch+shipping) + DHL fees. Comes at ~+30%. I usually try to avoid DHL, but because of Covid-19 situation, many of sellers are shipping with DHL now.


That's what happened here. The seller shipped the watch, then sent me a message saying they had used DHL to speed up delivery due to Covid. Normally, the customs fee here has been roughly 30%, but that is WITHOUT the DHL fee (since I never had a DHL delivery before). So this is taking things to a new extreme for me.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

mougino said:


> Have you tested Skmei's Nautilus homage ? (model #1717)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


will get one


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> That's what happened here. The seller shipped the watch, then sent me a message saying they had used DHL to speed up delivery due to Covid. Normally, the customs fee here has been roughly 30%, but that is WITHOUT the DHL fee (since I never had a DHL delivery before). So this is taking things to a new extreme for me.


I had a similar experience. I had a friend ship a 450 EUR watch to me from the US to France through UPS. They asked him $180 that he paid without questioning (yeap you read that right, that's 150 EUR just in shipping fee, that I refunded him) on top of which French customs added another 150 EUR in VAT & taxes. Total cost 750 EUR = +66% in fees.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> I had a similar experience. I had a friend ship a 450 EUR watch to me from the US to France through UPS. They asked him $180 that he paid without questioning (yeap you read that right, that's 150 EUR just in shipping fee, that I refunded him) on top of which French customs added another 150 EUR in VAT & taxes. Total cost 750 EUR = +66% in fees.


How much? 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> I had a similar experience. I had a friend ship a 450 EUR watch to me from the US to France through UPS. They asked him $180 that he paid without questioning (yeap you read that right, that's 150 EUR just in shipping fee, that I refunded him) on top of which French customs added another 150 EUR in VAT & taxes. Total cost 750 EUR = +66% in fees.


Wow $180. That's crazy.

The USA can be insane with pricing for certain things. I remember I was gonna ship a t-shirt home to Europe and I went to UPS with it and they quoted like $50 shipping as the cheapest. I was shocked.
I also sent flowers to someone for Valentine's in the USA a few weeks ago: $109 inc delivery and taxes for a normal bouquet. And I looked everywhere. Would cost like €30 here.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you live in the EU, and have you had a watch arrive by DHL?
> 
> I bought yet another watch, and the seller has sent it from China to where I live (Czech republic) by DHL.
> 
> ...


I've had this problem several times. Though usually with FedEx express - usa to germany.

In those cases fedex delivers the goods without any word of fees / taxes. Later they send an invoice with the tax they paid + a fee for this 'service'.

Every time I pay the tax I owe but not this crazy service fee I didn't ask for. Instead I write them a letter stating that I paid the taxes and I didn't ask them to process the package though customs - that in fact I would love to go myself to the customs office. 

I've never had any troubles with this. They did not try to collect those fees. 
In fact one parcel the custom office charged ludacris taxes. Items worth around 100usd and free shipping. They 'assumed' shipping costs each item in the package and collected taxes based on items worth of 100usd + 'shipping' of 150usd. FedEx paid it and tried to get it from me. 
I paid the taxes I owed (based on 100usd) and wrote em that it's their fault not to correct the custom officer. 
Same thing as with those fees: I never heard a thing about it again.

It's another story if the hold your package hostage until you pay, but here in germany you don't owe a fee for a service you didn't ask for + you were willing to do it yourself


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Wow $180. That's crazy.
> 
> The USA can be insane with pricing for certain things. I remember I was gonna ship a t-shirt home to Europe and I went to UPS with it and they quoted like $50 shipping as the cheapest. I was shocked.
> I also sent flowers to someone for Valentine's in the USA a few weeks ago: $109 inc delivery and taxes for a normal bouquet. And I looked everywhere. Would cost like €30 here.


That's not just the US. I have relatives in new zealand. 
Shipping a Christmas gift is .... well ... quite pricy.


----------



## M8tty34 (Feb 24, 2021)

no-time said:


> And can you claim a refund from the seller if the watch is returned?
> 
> Now that England has left the EU, I too don't know where we stand when ordering from China, does anyone from England know the new rules/fees?


Going off a watch I purchased from Aliexpress for £80, I had to pay 20% in extra charges to ship to the UK so just under £100 in total.

Not sure about other couriers like DHL in regards to fees but will find out soon with Zelos.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I've been meaning to order a Vario strap (~€30). I think they ship from Singapore, anybody been taxed on those? 

On-topic: looks like those 10 daily coin spins are gone..? A shame, was quite an easy way to boost your coins.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

M8tty34 said:


> Going off a watch I purchased from Aliexpress for £80, I had to pay 20% in extra charges to ship to the UK so just under £100 in total.
> 
> Not sure about other couriers like DHL in regards to fees but will find out soon with Zelos.


Which Zelos model have you bought? Beautiful watches so I've heard. I have the new 40mm swordfish stainless steel, teal on the way.


----------



## M8tty34 (Feb 24, 2021)

no-time said:


> Which Zelos model have you bought? Beautiful watches so I've heard. I have the new 40mm swordfish stainless steel, teal on the way.


Yeah they have some truly stunning watches and the guy who runs the brand is very nice. Purchased the emerald green bronze swordfish 40mm. I was considering the teal as it looks so good.

Their watches sell out pretty quickly so have to be quick to get the one you want.


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Poerger said:


> I've had this problem several times. Though usually with FedEx express - usa to germany.
> 
> In those cases fedex delivers the goods without any word of fees / taxes. Later they send an invoice with the tax they paid + a fee for this 'service'.
> 
> ...


I read about FedEx import fun to germany before. UPS seems to do the same. I avoid those two companys for my imports as good as I can.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> This video fixing the Escapement Time bezel is making me want to try and fix my Steeldive 1952 bezel. Mine (and many other SD1952 on YouTube) have a bezel that does a double 'click' sometimes to the point it almost sounds/feels broken.
> 
> Anybody wanna recommend a bezel-removal tool? And to clarify, the trick to fixing this double click is flattening one of those tabs on the ring?
> 
> ...


That was my video.

So there are 2 different types of bezels.... One is pressure fit, like the ET SKX, the other is how rolex does things with a retaining ring and some sort of click spring under the bezel. I'm guessing your SD is the retaining ring method.

Heat the bezel insert with a hair dryer then take a thin, sharp blade and get it under the insert...can be tricky. You need to remove the insert. Once you have it out you'll see a thin wire going around the bezel, find the end of the wire and gently pull it out... Once completely out, the BEZEL will separate from the case and you can access the clicker thing. From there it's a guessing game because there are multiple different click mechanisms that I have seen

I have no real youtube tutorial, but search for an invicta bezel swap and it's the retaining ring type

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

mougino said:


> I had a similar experience. I had a friend ship a 450 EUR watch to me from the US to France through UPS. They asked him $180 that he paid without questioning (yeap you read that right, that's 150 EUR just in shipping fee, that I refunded him) on top of which French customs added another 150 EUR in VAT & taxes. Total cost 750 EUR = +66% in fees.


You people are cute.. in Argentina we paid about 130% in taxes, and with standard shipping. Courier is more expensive. And can take about six month to a year to be delivered


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

no-time said:


> Which Zelos model have you bought? Beautiful watches so I've heard. I have the new 40mm swordfish stainless steel, teal on the way.


I bought the bronze teal, which turned out to be the least popular, which surprised me. I was told that it is because most zelos collectors already have a teal dial, so grab up the new and unusual colours for their next purchases.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

M8tty34 said:


> Yeah they have some truly stunning watches and the guy who runs the brand is very nice. Purchased the emerald green bronze swordfish 40mm. I was considering the teal as it looks so good.
> 
> Their watches sell out pretty quickly so have to be quick to get the one you want.


I loved the look of the emerald green, and think it was the best one, but decided to get the teal beause I already have a bronze watch with a dark gree dial.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I loved the look of the emerald green, and think it was the best one, but decided to get the teal beause I already have a bronze watch with a dark gree dial.


One of my mates bought himself the emerald green, I plan to live vicariously through him when it arrives.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I bought the bronze teal, which turned out to be the least popular, which surprised me. I was told that it is because most zelos collectors already have a teal dial, so grab up the new and unusual colours for their next purchases.


I almost went for the bronze teal Zelos, but decided I've been going overboard on watches lately. Maybe I should join the watch abstinence thread, LOL.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> That was my video.
> 
> So there are 2 different types of bezels.... One is pressure fit, like the ET SKX, the other is how rolex does things with a retaining ring and some sort of click spring under the bezel. I'm guessing your SD is the retaining ring method.
> 
> ...


Intresting Escapement Time build it like the real one. How does the Escapement Time SKX compares to the SD1996 ?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I bought the bronze teal, which turned out to be the least popular, which surprised me. I was told that it is because most zelos collectors already have a teal dial, so grab up the new and unusual colours for their next purchases.


It's understandable to conclude that teal was the least popular, as it was the last to sell out, HOWEVER, Zelos made more of the teal (and emerald, as I understand it), than any of the other models, as teal always is one of their most popular colors.

So teal selling out last doesn't necessarily mean it was the least popular. It only means it was the model with the least discrepancy between demand and supply.

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> I almost went for the bronze teal Zelos, but decided I've been going overboard on watches lately. Maybe I should join the watch abstinence thread, LOL.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


That's weak will power!... joining the watch abstinence thread.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Wow $180. That's crazy.
> 
> The USA can be insane with pricing for certain things. I remember I was gonna ship a t-shirt home to Europe and I went to UPS with it and they quoted like $50 shipping as the cheapest. I was shocked.
> I also sent flowers to someone for Valentine's in the USA a few weeks ago: $109 inc delivery and taxes for a normal bouquet. And I looked everywhere. Would cost like €30 here.


Well, you can't have the watches and all the rest , life is a choice ;=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Have you tried quartz models recently ? Are they keeping time ok or are they using rejecting movements from somewhere ? 
I have one that is 6 minutes late ... Is it the battery or something like that ?
Thanks ;=)


----------



## smartcar8 (Dec 27, 2007)

mougino said:


> Have you tested Skmei's Nautilus homage ? (model #1717)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have a link? thanks


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

smartcar8 said:


> Do you happen to have a link? thanks


Sure, take your pick: skmei 1717 - Buy skmei 1717 with free shipping on AliExpress


----------



## smartcar8 (Dec 27, 2007)

johnmichael said:


> Sure, take your pick: skmei 1717 - Buy skmei 1717 with free shipping on AliExpress


Appreciated!


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

AlreadyLost said:


> Quick pros and cons:
> 
> Pros:
> 1) The jubilee bracelet is well built and very comfortable
> ...


I'm so close to ordering one of these. You have any sense of how the bezel colors compare to the Cronos? It seems by your picture that the colors aren't as bright on the San Martin (which is a good thing). I prefer a deeper blue/red. The Steinhart GMT ceramic is too bright.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

crAss said:


> To all moders, does scotch brite hurt the crystal (either mineral or sapphire) if you go over it? I plan to dull out a watch and need to see if good masking of the crystal is required.


Generally, scotch brite should not hurt sapphire, unless it is AR coated. It's generally a good practice to mask off the crystal when in doubt.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

Just a quick update to the San Martin GMT v2. I've been wearing the watch since I've received it, and I'm really impressed with the overall quality of the watch. The blue and red ceramic bezel puts a smile on my face every time I look at it. The bracelet is comfortable, but is a little tight when my 7 inch wrist swells, so I've asked SKB watches if I could purchase additional links and I'm waiting for their reply (they replied and said they couldn't source additional links - so keep that in mind when purchasing this watch) The movement is running at about +10 seconds a day, which isn't great, but acceptable. If you have a Pepsi itch to scratch, this could be the watch for you.

Edit: to answer Jared's questions. I can't really compare the bezel to the one that Cronos uses, as I haven't seen that bezel in person. They could be the same bezel (are Cronos and San Martin affiliated? do they share parts?). I'm not sure if the red and blue are as dark as the bezel on the Rolex Pepsi, but they are definitely darker than the Steinhart Pepsi. IMO the red and blue on the SM are a darker shade, but it changes depending on lighting.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Anyone has past experience with Hazeal? I think it's a child brand of Lobinni.
Currently they seem to be the only one with a homage of the Nomos Ludwig (which I adore).
They told me (via chat) this watch uses a Seagull movement, but no idea about the series #,
Considering the low price, I suspect it's a low-grade movement.
Opinion?









285.06US $ |Lobinni HAZEAL Classic Men Hand Watch Seagull Movement erkek kol saati 50M Waterproof Automatic Men Watches Top Brand Luxury|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

thatmofo said:


> Anyone has past experience with Hazeal? I think it's a child brand of Lobinni.
> Currently they seem to be the only one with a homage of the Nomos Ludwig (which I adore).
> They told me (via chat) this watch uses a Seagull movement, but no idea about the series #,
> Considering the low price, I suspect it's a low-grade movement.
> ...


38.5 mm wide and 10 mm thin that's spot-on!  + sapphire crystal, that's a nice offer.
If I had to guess the movement I'd say the ST17, only Seagull one I know automatic with date and small seconds at 6'.

[edit] here the ST17 used in another Nomos homage: Sea-Gull automatic wrist watch ST17 Bauhaus edition 2016-W-S

Nicolas


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

In april last year I bought a Nomos Orion homage by Agelocer on Aliexpress (see this post: Best of Ali-Xpress?). I did this knowing about the false claims about their Swiss heritage and in-house movements. Also their prices tend to be rather high for a chinese brand.
But I liked the watch so much I went ahead anyway. Now, almost a year later, I can say I never regretted this purchase and consider it still to be one of my best looking watches.

For some time I had my eye on another Agelocer, their Nautilus homage called "Lake Baikal".










But after seeing a video on Youtube by a vietnamese dealer I finally caved in and decided to buy my 2nd Agelocer. If you're interested, here's the video:






I did find it a bit risky to spend almost $500 on Aliexpress, but the watch was also offered on Chrono24 by a chinese seller. Thinking here I had buyer protection from both Chrono24 and PayPal, I contacted the seller there. He was prepared to give a 10% discount, and to attach an invoice to the parcel of only $30 on my request to try to avoid customs and taxes which would add another $150 or so. Shipping was by FedEx.

I think I lucked out because after about 1 week the package arrived, without having to pay duty or taxes.

About the watch, I know people will say for that kind of money I would be better off with a Tissot, a Steinhart, Glycine or Seiko. And objectively speaking they're probably right but I didn't want a Tissot or a Steinhart, and I already have a Combat Sub. I wanted this watch, mostly because of its looks but also because I was curious about the quality.

And I can honestly say that all my expectations are exceeded. This is a beautiful watch and the finishing is at least as good as that of my San Martin vintage GMT or my Glycine Combat Sub, probably better. Especially the brushing which has a very fine grain compared to the Glycine which is rather coarse.
All the lettering, indices and hands are clean and impeccably lined out. The high beat movement is beautifully decorated and spotless, with a stated power reserve of 80 hours (I'm a bit sceptical about this but even 60 hrs would be great).

Pictures:



















The color of the dial varies depending on the lighting conditions and viewing angle. Sometimes it even seems to light up...



















It also has lume. Because it is only very thin the overall luminance is not overwhelming but it is good enough to read the time and to last all night. Also it's very neatly and evenly applied, a further indication of the care with which this watch has apparently been assembled..










A nice little detail is the leaf shape on the end of the seconds hand. It took me a while to realise it's part of their logo, which is also engraved on the butterfly clasp...










I'm very happy so far with this watch, I only hope the movement will not give me any problems because then I'm screwed of course with a chinese service and guarantee (the included guarantee card was not dated or stamped...).
If Agelocer would only stop their BS claims about Swiss heritage and open a few service centers around the world they could be a real contender I think. Their quality and QC seem OK and they have some other beautiful watches...

By the way, the Chrono24 app has a nice feature called "Watch scanner". You can take a picture of your watch dial and the app identifies the watch. When I tried this with this Agelocer, it identified it (with 67% probablity) as a Patek Philippe Nautilus 










So now we can have an algorithm identify our homage watches. I tried it with some other homage watches and it succeeded in most cases to correctly identify the watch the homage is based on.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

From what I’ve seen Agelocer usually is some sort of placeholder name for fakes. 🤨 That’s why they claim Swiss heritage and have the Patek Philippe logo on the clasp...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Alex_B. said:


> From what I've seen Agelocer usually is some sort of placeholder name for fakes.  That's why they claim Swiss heritage and have the Patek Philippe logo on the clasp...


I thought so too but you can obviously see that's not the case from OP's pictures! 

@jovame congrats that green dial is flamboyant!


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Still would not buy it when it's likely from the same people/factory. Like i said it looks like his clasp still has the Patek Philippe logo on it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

When one door closes another one opens.

Recently, I have been ranting here about high import taxes and slow delivery and customs clearance from China. Today, I saw an FB post that a watch seller about 30 minutes from my home is offering some quite good discounts on some watches.

Surprisingly, he was even selling some AliExpress watches (specifically Heimdallr and San Martin). So I just bought this brand new San Martin 62 mas v3 in gunmetal grey, for a nice discount, and no waiting for delivery and no customs fees.

Crazy lume shot:









When not lumed to the max:


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Alex_B. said:


> Still would not buy it when it's likely from the same people/factory. Like i said it looks like his clasp still has the Patek Philippe logo on it.


I'm afraid you're wrong on both accounts...

The brand often used as placeholder for fakes is Agegirl, not Agelocer.

Also, the PP logo is not the same as the Agelocer logo, although the latter was probably inspired by Patek...


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> Anyone has past experience with Hazeal? I think it's a child brand of Lobinni.
> Currently they seem to be the only one with a homage of the Nomos Ludwig (which I adore).
> They told me (via chat) this watch uses a Seagull movement, but no idea about the series #,
> Considering the low price, I suspect it's a low-grade movement.
> ...


Well, in a rare moment of serendipity, the Nomos-Ludwig-esque I'm after from Hazeal has a counterpart from... Agelocer 








174.8US $ 77% OFF|Agelocer Original Men's Watch Luxury Famous Brand Men's Mechanical Watches Men Hour Date Clock Male Leather Dress Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




Almost 4X more expensive, with the differences seem to be around the size (38.5 vs 40mm), the movement (Agelocer uses a custom one?) plus nicer case finish (The Agelocer one has a mix of brush and bevel-polishing).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The last few posts about Agelocer are certainly intriguing. They do seem to sell some interesting watches, but at very high prices for AliExpress. This one, for example is more than US$6,700

Given that I worry about spending much more than $250 on a watch on AliEx, I do have to wonder who buys these ones for thousands of dollars









5805.0US $ 50% OFF|AGELOCER Switzerland Designer Skeleton Tourbillon Watches Mechanical Watch Men Sport Clock Wrist Watch Relojes Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





The Youtube channel "All Things Random" reviewed a $700 Agelocer Moonphase watch a few months ago, and seemed generally pleased with it:


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

jovame said:


> In april last year I bought a Nomos Orion homage by Agelocer on Aliexpress (see this post: Best of Ali-Xpress?). I did this knowing about the false claims about their Swiss heritage and in-house movements. Also their prices tend to be rather high for a chinese brand.
> But I liked the watch so much I went ahead anyway. Now, almost a year later, I can say I never regretted this purchase and consider it still to be one of my best looking watches.
> 
> For some time I had my eye on another Agelocer, their Nautilus homage called "Lake Baikal".
> ...


Cool story, and nice pics. Do you have some of the Nomos homage?


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> The last few posts about Agelocer are certainly intriguing. They do seem to sell some interesting watches, but at very high prices for AliExpress. This one, for example is more than US$6,700
> 
> Given that I worry about spending much more than $250 on a watch on AliEx, I do have to wonder who buys these ones for thousands of dollars
> 
> ...


Gentle reminder that if you buy a tourbillon watch, Philippe Dufour will look at you disapprovingly 

[timestamp 5:24]


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think the issue and controversy around Agelocer was/is mostly their marketing. They write Luzern on their products and photoshop their name on Swiss buildings, etc. They have ‘Swiss Brand’ on some of their listings. It’s all very deceiving.

Issue #2 imo is that their movements are a complete mystery. They aren’t Swiss, they are Chinese and reliability is guesswork.

And then of course the prices. Giving Sea-Gull a run for their money. I think the high prices is why you don’t see them often.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Cool story, and nice pics. Do you have some of the Nomos homage?


Here are some pics of my Agelocer Nomos homage. I think it resembles the Nomos Orion the most.

And by the way, the name Luzern on the dial refers to the name of this particular Agelocer model....



















I still think it's one of my prettiest watches..

It's true the movement in this watch is probably a Seagull ST17 series, but not a standard one. It's nicely decorated, and for that price I secretely hope they did some oiling, regulating and QC as well...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

jovame said:


> Here are some pics of my Agelocer Nomos homage. I think it resembles the Nomos Orion the most.
> 
> And by the way, the name Luzern on the dial refers to the name of this particular Agelocer model....
> 
> ...


Very pretty indeed! Does look like Nomos, but not quite like anything specific. The rose gold ones intrigue me as they're nothing like anything from Nomos, Junghans, Stowa etc.

Luzern being a 'model'...we all know they're just trying to sound more Swiss (it being a Swiss city). It looks like they cleaned up their website a bit, I recall they used to have Swiss addresses and doubled down on being Swiss. Though the Ali page still calls it a Swiss brand.

ST17? €320 (cheapest I've seen it) seems a bit steep. I would personally get a Sea-Gull bauhaus watch or spend a bit more and get an actual Nomos/Junghans/Stowa.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I have come across Agelocer multiple times while searching for watches and all the times I was like "I want this now" and then I saw the price and was like "no way I am paying that much for a Chinese homage".
They seem to be a legit brand with good QC, nice original designs and I would consider them a true microbrand in terms of overall product offer. The thing is I am not willing to spend that amount of money to a Chinese unknown brand - hell I consider San Martin to be too expensive. 
Sea-gull is the way to go for more expensive Chinese watches without considering your purchase a lottery ticket. In any case above 500 euros you have sooooo many high quality Swiss (or German or other very well known manufacturers).


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Putting Luzern on their dial is a dubious practice - the Lobini Interlakens are similarly afflicted.

I guess it's not illegal to put a random name of a town or city totally unconnected with the brand on a watch dial, but it's pretty clear what they're trying to do here.

I won't buy either brand (or any other that does it) for that reason.

M


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

jovame said:


> It's true the movement in this watch is probably a Seagull ST17 series, but not a standard one. It's nicely decorated, and for that price I secretely hope they did some oiling, regulating and QC as well...


The movement in your new Agelocer claims an 80 hour power reserve. My Boderry, also a high beat claims a 72 hour power reserve, and I've tested it. Comes out to about 86 hours on the desk. Yours may give you a pleasant surprise.
I don't know much about movements, but I do wonder if they could be the same movement, albeit with custom rotor's?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Curious if anyone has the "new" 2021 Phylida Aqua 100M ? I know there were lots of good reviews of this just trashing the bracelet, but looking at this (after I ordered it of course) it looks like the bracelet is different, fully brushed for one, and different centre links? Anyways, I will update in due course. I bought thinking I would slap on the bracelet from my Corgeut Railmaster as I have that on a strap, now I am wondering if I will need to.









99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida New Aqua Automatic Watch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatch 100wr Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> The movement in your new Agelocer claims an 80 hour power reserve. My Boderry, also a high beat claims a 72 hour power reserve, and I've tested it. Comes out to about 86 hours on the desk. Yours may give you a pleasant surprise.
> I don't know much about movements, but I do wonder if they could be the same movement, albeit with custom rotor's?


I don't know to what Boderry you refer to, but I read somewhere that the movement in the Agelocer Baikal is the Hangzhou 7200A, which could be right. At least it looks the same (large date wheel, bridges on balance wheel):






杭州手表有限公司







www.hzwatch.com.cn





Unfortunately as far as I can tell there's no info on the power reserve..

Does your Boderry have this movement inside?


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

snowman40 said:


> I won't buy either brand (or any other that does it) for that reason.
> 
> Of course it's your good right to take that attitude, but you're missing out on a hell of a watch! (I guess I don't have your scruples...)
> 
> ...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Curious if anyone has the "new" 2021 Phylida Aqua 100M ? I know there were lots of good reviews of this just trashing the bracelet, but looking at this (after I ordered it of course) it looks like the bracelet is different, fully brushed for one, and different centre links? Anyways, I will update in due course. I bought thinking I would slap on the bracelet from my Corgeut Railmaster as I have that on a strap, now I am wondering if I will need to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Endlink has been updated to female, so that'll cut down on one negative.
unless they swapped the clasp, that is still a negative IMO.
center links are still polished.

definitely a step in the right direction...I like that he actually listens to feedback


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

jovame said:


> I don't know to what Boderry you refer to, but I read somewhere that the movement in the Agelocer Baikal is the Hangzhou 7200A, which could be right. At least it looks the same (large date wheel, bridges on balance wheel):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to Viper, yes it does, same movement. Like I said, I got over 80 hours from mine.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Endlink has been updated to female, so that'll cut down on one negative.
> unless they swapped the clasp, that is still a negative IMO.
> center links are still polished.
> 
> definitely a step in the right direction...I like that he actually listens to feedback


Thanks, the female endlink will make it a tougher call on whether to swap it out for the Corgeut, but I am not a fan of the centre links being polished.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

So I've been searching for the cheapest CUSN8 Bronze DIVE watch on Ali....
is this it? $175








179.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Men's Watch Green Dial Luminous Bronze Case Dive Watches Japan Nh35a Self-winding Movement Men's Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com














I haven't seen much in Bronze below that other than the Steeldive Pilots watches.
have I missed any?


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> So I've been searching for the cheapest CUSN8 Bronze DIVE watch on Ali....
> is this it? $175
> 
> 
> ...


I've had a quick look on AliExpress, those seem the cheapest.


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

AlreadyLost said:


> Just a quick update to the San Martin GMT v2. I've been wearing the watch since I've received it, and I'm really impressed with the overall quality of the watch. The blue and red ceramic bezel puts a smile on my face every time I look at it. The bracelet is comfortable, but is a little tight when my 7 inch wrist swells, so I've asked SKB watches if I could purchase additional links and I'm waiting for their reply (they replied and said they couldn't source additional links - so keep that in mind when purchasing this watch) The movement is running at about +10 seconds a day, which isn't great, but acceptable. If you have a Pepsi itch to scratch, this could be the watch for you.
> 
> Edit: to answer Jared's questions. I can't really compare the bezel to the one that Cronos uses, as I haven't seen that bezel in person. They could be the same bezel (are Cronos and San Martin affiliated? do they share parts?). I'm not sure if the red and blue are as dark as the bezel on the Rolex Pepsi, but they are definitely darker than the Steinhart Pepsi. IMO the red and blue on the SM are a darker shade, but it changes depending on lighting.


Welp, I'll know for myself soon enough. It's on its way; I couldn't get used to any of the aluminum bezels out there (Pagani, etc.); just aren't the same as ceramic. Thanks for all the info!


----------



## smartcar8 (Dec 27, 2007)

turdbogls said:


> So I've been searching for the cheapest CUSN8 Bronze DIVE watch on Ali....
> is this it? $175
> 
> 
> ...


I like this iteration better - minus the shark and a toned down bezel:









184.01US $ 49% OFF|HEIMDALLR Men's Dive Bronze Watch Sapphire Submariner Green Dial 30Bar NH35 Automatic Movement Luminous Mechanical Diver Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

My first Steeldive is a Flieger. I'm quite impressed with the Quality Control. Much better than the Pagani Design Dive Watch from 11:11 where the bezel and dial were not aligned from the factory.


----------



## savant (Aug 11, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> So I've been searching for the cheapest CUSN8 Bronze DIVE watch on Ali....
> is this it? $175
> 
> 
> ...


Here for $192.50 and $15 store coupon makes it $177.50
US $192.5 45% OFF|CRONOS Bronze Turtle Diving Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal Dial Automatic PT5000 SW200 Rotating Bezel Leather Strap Copper 20ATM|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress







green, grey, no logo versions are also available
There is also a PT5000 version for $192.50-$15, what imho is a superb value


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My Hruodland Aquatimer has finally arrived. Thanks to Honest Watch Reviews, whose video review convinced me it was a great watch. One of the nicest AliExpress watches I have seen. I went with the blue, and am pleased that I did.

[My usual rant: Of course, the customs office screwed me again. The seller had (presumably thinking they were helping) undervalued the watch on the customs label. Unfortunately, the customs office always demands to see proof of payment, so I got fined for a "false declaration" (even though it was by the seller).]


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> My Hruodland Aquatimer has finally arrived. Thanks to Honest Watch Reviews, whose video review convinced me it was a great watch. One of the nicest AliExpress watches I have seen. I went with the blue, and am pleased that I did.
> 
> [My usual rant: Of course, the customs office screwed me again. The seller had (presumably thinking they were helping) undervalued the watch on the customs label. Unfortunately, the customs office always demands to see proof of payment, so I got fined for a "false declaration" (even though it was by the seller).]


Haha man you've had a rough trot. I'm sorry, I shouldn't laugh but something just seems to happen every time. As a result, I kind of look forward to reading how you've been screwed over and can't help but chuckle now.

I really love the look of that watch, I think I'll buy it if it doesn't sell out before I have saved up a bit for it. I've been buying Zelos watches lately and it's drained my watch funds for a few weeks.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Haha man you've had a rough trot. I'm sorry, I shouldn't laugh but something just seems to happen every time. As a result, I kind of look forward to reading how you've been screwed over and can't help but chuckle now.
> 
> I really love the look of that watch, I think I'll buy it if it doesn't sell out before I have saved up a bit for it. I've been buying Zelos watches lately and it's drained my watch funds for a few weeks.


To be fair, it isn't all the time. I guess I mostly post here when things go wrong  There are plenty of watches that arrive without problems. Particularly now that some AliExpress sellers have somehow managed to make the watchs magically appear without going through customs at all with a local post office box as the claimed "shipped from" address.

I know what you mean about buying Zelos watches. I bought one from Zelos recently (still awaiting shipment) and also bought another one (bronze with a blue meteorite dial) this week from an owner in Sweden who said "it looks great, but I rarely wear it". Then the next day, he wrote "After agreeing to sell it, I have decided overnight I like it after all, and am going to keep it"


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> To be fair, it isn't all the time. I guess I mostly post here when things go wrong  There are plenty of watches that arrive without problems. Particularly now that some AliExpress sellers have somehow managed to make the watchs magically appear without going through customs at all with a local post office box as the claimed "shipped from" address.
> 
> I know what you mean about buying Zelos watches. I bought one from Zelos recently (still awaiting shipment) and also bought another one (bronze with a blue meteorite dial) this week from an owner in Sweden who said "it looks great, but I rarely wear it". Then the next day, he wrote "After agreeing to sell it, I have decided overnight I like it after all, and am going to keep it"


Has he refunded you already?

I bought the MOP dial SF40 and then kept seeing people post pictures of their Crimson Blacktip. I've been wanting a red dialled watch for a while now so decided to message Elshan and just ask him if he has any spares to sell... Turns out he did so I bought that as well. 








The Crimson Blacktip arrived on Friday and I've just received shipping information for the SF40 now. So the first Zelos I purchased will actually be my second Zelos watch when it arrives.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone know if you can get a jubilee line this with solid end links and a milled clasp for the Orient Kamasu on AliExpress?
















www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Does anyone know if you can get a jubilee line this with solid end links and a milled clasp for the Orient Kamasu on AliExpress?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your recent Orient Kamasu + Jubilee video, guessing you're buying one. What a stunner! Hard to argue for higher-end AliExpress when this $220 + $87 combo gets you such a lovely watch. 




Best ones I've seen on Ali have Rolex knock-off clasps. The end-links might not fit well on Orient. I'm afraid the only proper one I've seen is the $87 Strapcode one, which sucks being already expensive plus shipping and taxes. 
$87 + $25 shipping (or $15 to UK) + ~$18 tax and maybe fees. Orient and Seiko custom parts in general are hard to come by in Europe: they mainly come from Singapore and USA. I would perhaps take a punt with a generic Ali jubilee and see if you can upgrade the clasp.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)

Does anyone know where I can pick up a Phylida Tin Tin? The official store is out of stock and I have not seen them anywhere else.

Thanks


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I saw your recent Orient Kamasu + Jubilee video, guessing you're buying one. What a stunner! Hard to argue for higher-end AliExpress when this $220 + $87 combo gets you such a lovely watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm seriously considering it. The extra shipping cost plus fees is what makes me want to find an alternative bracelet though. I can't really find any on AliExpress that have solid curved end links. Plus I don't know whether they'll fit the Kamasu. That's why I'm hoping someone in here has experience with one, and knows it'll fit 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

let us know if you find something. 

Ali is really lacking some high quality bracelets. I wonder why. All these microbrands and western sellers get them made in China so you'd expect them on Ali.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

RM339 said:


> Does anyone know where I can pick up a Phylida Tin Tin? The official store is out of stock and I have not seen them anywhere else.
> 
> Thanks


They release just a handful of them every few months. The last small batch was released just a couple of weeks ago, and they sold out in an hour or so. The best thing to do is to add the watch to your AliExpress WishList and then set the Alerts to notify you when they are next in stock. That's exactly what I did, and I literally jumped out of bed and placed an order when it alerted me one night.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Sometimes, AliExpress makes me laugh. A few days ago, I put a couple of Nato straps in my AliEx shopping basket, but never actually bought them. Today, I got a notification that the items in my shopping basket were now discounted and I should buy them before the price goes back up. And this is what I found. Nice discount


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I'm seriously considering it. The extra shipping cost plus fees is what makes me want to find an alternative bracelet though. I can't really find any on AliExpress that have solid curved end links. Plus I don't know whether they'll fit the Kamasu. That's why I'm hoping someone in here has experience with one, and knows it'll fit
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


No experience with the Kamasu, but I have the Orient Ray 2, and bought a strapcode. 
The tolerences on the Orient lug holes are such that Long Island Watch advises you can't even put a bracelet designed for the Ray 2 on the Kamasu.
Good luck with finding a good fitting alternative.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I'm seriously considering it. The extra shipping cost plus fees is what makes me want to find an alternative bracelet though. I can't really find any on AliExpress that have solid curved end links. Plus I don't know whether they'll fit the Kamasu. That's why I'm hoping someone in here has experience with one, and knows it'll fit
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Pass the watch on eBay has a jubilee for kamasu with solid links. I've heard good things but am still rocking the stock bracelet myself on my blue kamasu


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Sometimes, AliExpress makes me laugh. A few days ago, I put a couple of Nato straps in my AliEx shopping basket, but never actually bought them. Today, I got a notification that the items in my shopping basket were now discounted and I should buy them before the price goes back up. And this is what I found. Nice discount
> 
> View attachment 15743408


Score!


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> My Hruodland Aquatimer has finally arrived. Thanks to Honest Watch Reviews, whose video review convinced me it was a great watch. One of the nicest AliExpress watches I have seen. I went with the blue, and am pleased that I did.
> 
> [My usual rant: Of course, the customs office screwed me again. The seller had (presumably thinking they were helping) undervalued the watch on the customs label. Unfortunately, the customs office always demands to see proof of payment, so I got fined for a "false declaration" (even though it was by the seller).]


damn customs suck over there. I've been having false declarations all the time. Never had a problem.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> My Hruodland Aquatimer has finally arrived. Thanks to Honest Watch Reviews, whose video review convinced me it was a great watch. One of the nicest AliExpress watches I have seen. I went with the blue, and am pleased that I did.
> 
> [My usual rant: Of course, the customs office screwed me again. The seller had (presumably thinking they were helping) undervalued the watch on the customs label. Unfortunately, the customs office always demands to see proof of payment, so I got fined for a "false declaration" (even though it was by the seller).]


Did you try an exorcism? Some demon is definitely hovering over your head when you click that "Buy" button


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you live in the EU, and have you had a watch arrive by DHL?
> 
> I bought yet another watch, and the seller has sent it from China to where I live (Czech republic) by DHL.
> 
> ...


Here DHL provides us a choice; customs clearance on buyers behalf for a fee plus VAT to taxman, or do it by yourself and only pay VAT to taxman. The process is simple online.



> helping) undervalued the watch on the customs label. Unfortunately, the customs office always demands to see proof of payment, so I got fined for a "false declaration" (even though it was by the seller).


Now how did they figure it out? Opened the parcel? Checked online?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Here, DHL charges 50€ just to "show" your package to customs. Only after you pay customs and VAT.



bearwithwatch said:


> Here DHL provides us a choice; customs clearance on buyers behalf for a fee plus VAT to taxman, or do it by yourself and only pay VAT to taxman. The process is simple online.
> Now how did they figure it out? Opened the parcel? Checked online?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

cuica said:


> Here, DHL charges 50€ just to "show" your package to customs. Only after you pay customs and VAT.


Mama sabaka. How is this even allowed? Some elected officials in their pocket?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Good question but I can't answer.
But my country is very prolific when applying taxes...



bearwithwatch said:


> Mama sabaka. How is this even allowed? Some elected officials in their pocket?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

bearwithwatch said:


> Mama sabaka. How is this even allowed? Some elected officials in their pocket?


The process is simple and known to all.
1. Package comes in country
2. Package needs to be cleared through customs
3. Someone handles the clearance for a fee
4. VAT and possible duties are paid
5. Item is cleared and you can get it (either at customs or continues with the postal service chosen).

Step 3 is the key here. It is zero if you go and do the process. At least in Greece and for some years ago when I had personal experience, it is doable, but you spend a full morning to get something cleared.
The traditional post service in Greece charges you 15 euros to do this process for you. It's about the cost of gasoline and tolls to get to the airport customs facility plus you don't lose a day, so it makes sense. Downside it takes time. Sometimes even a week or more.
Courier companies charge whatever they want based on rules you have to decipher sometimes, since it could be also a function of the parcel cost. Up side, usually everything is cleared super fast.

What I found really upsetting iν the post above is that the recipient actually paid a fine for an action of the seller (under-valuating a parcel). This is against everything logical. Customs can ask for invoice or whatever. If you cheat them blanatly and they can cross-check I can understand putting a fine. Imagine that a watch costs 200 euros normal price, you get it for 150 euros during a sale and at the end of the day you send an invoice of 30 euros - this is cheating and understandably can cause a fine. But if you just sent the invoice/paypal/credit card proof that you paid 150 euros then there is no room for a fine.

The EU legislation states though that customs fees and VAT are charged on the catalogue price and not the actual price paid. So, if the invoice actually mentions there is a discount, the VAT/duties are calculated on the initial price. At least in Greece the customs officials are OK with a paypal/credit card receipt since we all know how the "catalogue" price is set by chinese shops. 500 euro watch initial price with a constant discount at 75 euros plus an extra discount at sales to get it for 60 euros...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

What I forgot to write in the text above is that I simply love the service ebay and amazon offer in getting items from overseas. 
There you get an estimation of the VAT/duties/customs clearance cost, you pay it before hand and you get the parcel through a fast courier service. This is the most cost-effective way to use reputable courier companies like DHL, FEDEX, UPS without paying the extravagant costs of their service. This is because there is a very high discount included in the contracts made with ebay or amazon and both seem not to charge for this service, but use it as means to get the customer using their marketplace in the first place. 
I am one of the people that would really love to see aliexpress charging VAT at checkout so that I stop paying the 15 euro customs clearance fee in each package. Nowadays more than 80% of the watches I get are stopped at customs - maybe the percentage is much higher because I have been getting watches in the 75 - 150 euro price range in comparison to the 30-55 euro range I got 2 years ago (only 1 or 2 out of 10 watches were stopped).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

bearwithwatch said:


> Now how did they figure it out? Opened the parcel? Checked online?


Nope. The sender declares a value of the item for the customs form when they ship it. When it arrives, the Czech customs office contacts the buyer and demands to be sent a copy of the invoice and (presumably because that could be faked by the sender) proof of the actual amount paid via a scan from a credit card or bank statement. It is very bureaucratic, but clearly is effective in helping them catch people trying to underpay customs tax.

Often, the customs office do open the parcel (not sure how they decide when to - maybe they are random checks) but with this parcel it looks to have not been opened at all. They based things entirely on the declared price and the actual amount I paid.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Nope. The sender declares a value of the item for the customs form when they ship it. When it arrives, the Czech customs office contacts the buyer and demands to be sent a copy of the invoice and (presumably because that could be faked by the sender) proof of the actual amount paid via a scan from a credit card or bank statement. It is very bureaucratic, but clearly is effective in helping them catch people trying to underpay customs tax.
> 
> Often, the customs office do open the parcel (not sure how they decide when to - maybe they are random checks) but with this parcel it looks to have not been opened at all. They based things entirely on the declared price and the actual amount I paid.


Bloody hell. That's a bit invasive 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

I have had some great good luck maybe Springy is getting my bad luck.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> I have had some great good luck maybe Springy is getting my bad luck.


Yeah me too except for 1 watch. Thanks for taking for the team Springy!


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

crAss said:


> What I forgot to write in the text above is that I simply love the service ebay and amazon offer in getting items from overseas.
> There you get an estimation of the VAT/duties/customs clearance cost, you pay it before hand and you get the parcel through a fast courier service. This is the most cost-effective way to use reputable courier companies like DHL, FEDEX, UPS without paying the extravagant costs of their service. This is because there is a very high discount included in the contracts made with ebay or amazon and both seem not to charge for this service, but use it as means to get the customer using their marketplace in the first place.
> I am one of the people that would really love to see aliexpress charging VAT at checkout so that I stop paying the 15 euro customs clearance fee in each package. Nowadays more than 80% of the watches I get are stopped at customs - maybe the percentage is much higher because I have been getting watches in the 75 - 150 euro price range in comparison to the 30-55 euro range I got 2 years ago (only 1 or 2 out of 10 watches were stopped).


Aliexpress do charge VAT at checkout to UK. I paid for this recently and I thought it made process easier as the parcels i received came through quick, probably due to no customs hold up and there was no risk of royal mail charging me anything. I think however this service is only up to a certain price point -£135 - someone can correct me on this.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I'll be the first to admit that the USA has more than it's share of problems, but I'm glad that doesn't include all this VAT & customs fee business! 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> I'll be the first to admit that the USA has more than it's share of problems, but I'm glad that doesn't include all this VAT & customs fee business!


Watches over $800 are subject to duties in the US, but they are generally very low. That's good, because they're also nearly impossible to calculate. Douglas Adams could have based the Bistromatic Drive around the arcane math used by US Customs instead of that of waiters in bistos. 🤣


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I'm seriously considering it. The extra shipping cost plus fees is what makes me want to find an alternative bracelet though. I can't really find any on AliExpress that have solid curved end links. Plus I don't know whether they'll fit the Kamasu. That's why I'm hoping someone in here has experience with one, and knows it'll fit
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Sent you a pm. 
I also messaged the ebay seller, "passthewatch", that someone mentioned in here. I asked for a picture of his jubilee on the kamasu. Specifically, the SEL on the watch head. If he provides one, I will post it here. If he does not, I may take one for the team and just order it. 
Also, I am still looking for a bracelet for my SD1965. It is currently on shark mesh. I really want a rivet, or even a BOR. If anyone comes up with anything, please post it up.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Tanz99 said:


> Aliexpress do charge VAT at checkout to UK. I paid for this recently and I thought it made process easier as the parcels i received came through quick, probably due to no customs hold up and there was no risk of royal mail charging me anything. I think however this service is only up to a certain price point -£135 - someone can correct me on this.







__





Tax and customs for goods sent from abroad


VAT, duty and customs declarations for goods received by post or courier - paying, collecting your goods, getting a refund and documents.




www.gov.uk





The official new rules for UK folks. I'd appreciate it if some kind person can succinctly summarise it for the rest of us.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

After 24 hours with the Cronos Ocean Diver (also known as the Hruodland Aquatimer) I have to say the build quality is outstanding.

I admit I was slightly worried about the weird brand name (Hruodland), but in real life you can't actually read it (really only visible in macro shots). When on wrist (at least to my old eyes) it looks more like a rope going across the anchor emblem. Overall, a gorgeous watch.

If you like the look of the watch, then I recommend you buy one. They are not cheap, but the quality is good, and they do use PT5000 (or even SW200) movements. This really is a top quality watch, equal to some of the best watches in my collection.

Below is a link to the watch on AliExpress. If I have done this correctly, it is an affiliate link that passes a small commission to No1VIPER (Honest Watch Reviews), whose review first brought my attention to this excellent watch.

Cronos Ocean Diver / Hruodland Aquaracer


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Just to talk about Canadian customs for a minute.
AliExpress items that are mailed never get charged duty, I suspect because they may put lower valuations on the parcel.
That is the good news. They are never opened and checked. That would be too much effort for our mail service, which is put out that they have to actually bring our mail to community mail boxes. Sigh.
Courier services delivering watches charge the full customs, GST AND obscene handling charges starting at about $100 CDN from my experience.
This makes the AliExpress purchases a much better effective cost than the micro brands that typically use a courier.
Still love my Borealis Cascais V2 even with the customs and courier surcharge.
Just makes me think about true cost when I order.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> After 24 hours with the Cronos Ocean Diver (also known as the Hruodland Aquatimer) I have to say the build quality is outstanding.


I fully agree! Just yesterday, I got a couple of comments from the general public on how nice the watch looked. I hardly ever get comments.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

MAD777 said:


> I fully agree! Just yesterday, I got a couple of comments from the general public on how nice the watch looked. I hardly ever get comments.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I don't think anybody has ever commented on any watch I have worn. Other than other watch collectors that I know. The general public probably doesn't even care I am wearing a watch. And my girlfriend only has two responses "Don't you already have a lot of watches that look just like that?" and when I say "No" she follows up with "Well, then it is the most amazing watch in the world!" and then she bursts out laughing


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> Yeah me too except for 1 watch. Thanks for taking for the team Springy!


when it comes to customs I've been a really lucky man.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I don't think anybody has ever commented on any watch I have worn. Other than other watch collectors that I know. The general public probably doesn't even care I am wearing a watch. And my girlfriend only has two responses "Don't you already have a lot of watches that look just like that?" and when I say "No" she follows up with "Well, then it is the most amazing watch in the world!" and then she bursts out laughing


Well that's the sad truth of it all ain't it. But I like your girlfriends sense of humor.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

￡44.32 80％ Off | 2021 New BENYAR Retro Automatic Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Mechanical Watch For Men Sport Waterproof Clock Man Reloj Hombre
59.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 New BENYAR Retro Automatic Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Mechanical Watch For Men Sport Waterproof Clock Man Reloj Hombre|Sports Watches| - AliExpress 
Anyone have one of these ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Watchman83 said:


> ￡44.32 80％ Off | 2021 New BENYAR Retro Automatic Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Mechanical Watch For Men Sport Waterproof Clock Man Reloj Hombre
> 59.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 New BENYAR Retro Automatic Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Mechanical Watch For Men Sport Waterproof Clock Man Reloj Hombre|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> Anyone have one of these ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It being a Benyar I'm gonna assume mineral, cheap Chinese movement, alloy case, and mediocre QC. It looks good from the stock pics but I bet irl it's gonna be meh.
If you want a Black Bay homage on the cheap (<£100), I think Corgeut and Parnis are prob the best.

It being ~£40, it makes much more sense to me to spend a little more and get solid specs.
I've been eyeing up this Pagani (Pagrne?). £25 more and you get sapphire, NH35, steel. Not just this watch specifically but in general spend and extra £20-30 or so and get sapphire etc is a much better deal.
89.99US $ 82% OFF|2021 PAGREN PAGANI Design New Men's Mechanical Watches Sapphire Glass 100m Waterproof Classic Luxury Automatic Watch reloj homb|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
I just like the look of this one because it has a jubilee and GMT-looks but with NH35 reliability.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

My tapacrap is acting up. Ebay seller responded fast. Fitment looks poor. 
He offered 17% off. So, $33.00 shipped.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> After 24 hours with the Cronos Ocean Diver (also known as the Hruodland Aquatimer) I have to say the build quality is outstanding.
> 
> I admit I was slightly worried about the weird brand name (Hruodland), but in real life you can't actually read it (really only visible in macro shots). When on wrist (at least to my old eyes) it looks more like a rope going across the anchor emblem. Overall, a gorgeous watch.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're liking it mate. I've been wearing mine today. The build quality is right up there with San Martin.

Thanks for sharing my link and giving credit.
Just incase that link doesn't work properly though... Here's the actual one from my review.









480.0US $ |Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Along with the review itself.





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New Pagani "BB58"
I got it on the way, hope it doesn't take too long to get here.









87.99US $ 84% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Bb58 Men's Watches Mechanical Watch For Men Luxury Automatic Watch Men Nh35 100m Waterproof Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





I got the blue one.
Looks pretty good, hope it lives up to my expectations. Really hoping the 42mm isn't accurate and it's closer to 40, but whatever, well find out soon enough!









Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

is this the pope wearing that new Pagani? lmao, oh AliExpress









Looks like a good watch though. I wonder if the price of £110 is justified compared to your usual ~£65 Pagani dive watch. My other reservations are the square indices and 42mm. But maybe it looks good irl, we'll see


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> is this the pope wearing that new Pagani? lmao, oh AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah their product images are just photoshopped black bays (you can catch the tudor rose on one of the crowns)

I like the square indexes...had the same setup on my old tiger vintage tudor snowflake And thought it all worked really well.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Sometimes, AliExpress makes me laugh. A few days ago, I put a couple of Nato straps in my AliEx shopping basket, but never actually bought them. Today, I got a notification that the items in my shopping basket were now discounted and I should buy them before the price goes back up. And this is what I found. Nice discount
> 
> View attachment 15743408


What they meant was that they discounted the meaning of strike-through text.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

john_marston said:


> is this the pope wearing that new Pagani? lmao, oh AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Looks more like a ritzy Santa Claus to me. Does the pope wear white gloves?


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani "BB58"


uhmm suprisingly good looking dial. I am curious how it will look on real photos/videos. Waiting for yours...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani "BB58"
> I got it on the way, hope it doesn't take too long to get here.
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you have to post this????
I was content to get the Benyar during the next sale for ~35 euros to get my itch for a "retro" looking BB homage with yellow/orange indices and bezel. The only other alternative was beyond 200+ euros from San Martin, which I would never get from outside of the EU due to duties having to be paid.
And now you post this. It uses square indices, a textured dial I love and has the new style bracelet (hopefully pins will not have to be glued like the San Martin). 128 euros probably means around 110-115 during the sale at the end of the month plus ~40 for customs clearance for a total of 150 euros. It looks like I want to get it...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Can somebody in the UK explain how VAT ("sales tax") works when exporting goods from the UK to the EU?

I wanted to buy some watches from Steeldive UK (as I have done in the past) but post-Brexit the import tax to the EU makes the watches much more expensive.

But, what is confusing is that VAT is (presumably) included in the price when buying in the UK, but should not be included when exporting goods from the UK to other countries. At least, according to this:

VAT on exported goods

Yet all the sellers in the UK seem to still have the same price whether things are bought in the UK or exported.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

crAss said:


> 128 euros probably means around 110-115 during the sale at the end of the month plus ~40 for customs clearance for a total of 150 euros. It looks like I want to get it...


Even now without sale you can get it for 116 (seller discount+seller coupon+139coins discount is total almost 12€)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Mimo320 said:


> Even now without sale you can get it for 116 (seller discount+seller coupon+139coins discount is total almost 12€)


I will wait for the big sale end of the month in any case! I have been collecting coins again for the past week since for some reason they had expired (at some point I had over 1000 which I never really used). I am getting close to 1000 once again. I hope the bug has not been corrected from previous sales!



Springy Watch said:


> Can somebody in the UK explain how VAT ("sales tax") works when exporting goods from the UK to the EU?
> 
> I wanted to buy some watches from Steeldive UK (as I have done in the past) but post-Brexit the import tax to the EU makes the watches much more expensive.
> 
> ...


I believe things are not smoothed out just yet. While in principle anything from abroad is exempt of VAT and clearance fee for values below 22 euros (as is the case with China and Aliexpress purchases), a close friend got some electronics from the UK amounting to 12 pounds and he had to pay VAT, duties and clearance fee of 23 euros to get it. I know I am not getting anything from the UK until things are really known beforehand.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> I believe things are not smoothed out just yet. While in principle anything from abroad is exempt of VAT and clearance fee for values below 22 euros (as is the case with China and Aliexpress purchases), a close friend got some electronics from the UK amounting to 12 pounds and he had to pay VAT, duties and clearance fee of 23 euros to get it. I know I am not getting anything from the UK until things are really known beforehand.


Thanks for the answer. I appreciate it. But my confusion is almost the opposite of that. I expect to pay VAT in my own country (in addition to customs tax and fees) on imported goods. But the seller shouldn't also be charging UK VAT on goods they are exporting, because that would mean I pay VAT twice (UK VAT, and EU sales tax). At least, the UK govt says they shouldn't be charging UK VAT.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Thanks for the answer. I appreciate it.


I think You are right. Price for Exported goods should not include VAT. Because in that case you will pay VAT twice (UK and CZ as well)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Thanks for the answer. I appreciate it. But my confusion is almost the opposite of that. I expect to pay VAT in my own country (in addition to customs tax and fees) on imported goods. But the seller shouldn't also be charging UK VAT on goods they are exporting, because that would mean I pay VAT twice (UK VAT, and EU sales tax). At least, the UK govt says they shouldn't be charging UK VAT.


I think you have it confused a bit.
If you have an EU Address for delivery then:
Ali sends everything without charging anything further. Customs in each EU country do as they wish (believing or not the declared value and asking or not for further documentation). The EU legislation says for below 22 euros there is no charge and for 22 up to 150 it is only VAT (equal to the VAT of each country since we don't have a common value across the EU). Since someone has to undertake the process of passing the item through customs, you get to pay a fee for it. The traditional post company of each country usually offers much lower fees than the courier companies.
If you have a UK address for delivery then:
During check out, you get to pay UK VAT on top of the price shown if your item is below 150 euros in total cost (I am not 100% certain if the value is 150 euros or 150 British pounds). The item is dispatched with a relevant marking and is cleared "automatically" through customs and you get it in your hands faster and without having to pay a fee for customs clearance. Ali has an agreement with the UK government and pays the relevant VAT for all purchases shipped to the UK.

What is being discussed is a same process for the EU, which has not being fruitful yet. If and when this becomes a reality, we will get a similar process as the one for the UK now when buying from Ali.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> I think you have it confused a bit.
> If you have an EU Address for delivery then:
> Ali sends everything without charging anything further. Customs in each EU country do as they wish (believing or not the declared value and asking or not for further documentation). The EU legislation says for below 22 euros there is no charge and for 22 up to 150 it is only VAT (equal to the VAT of each country since we don't have a common value across t


Noooo ... I was asking about shipment from the UK to the EU, not from China. For example, Steeldive has a UK distributor that I used to buy from rather than from Steeldive on AliEx. Likewise, Phoibos has a European warehouse, but it is in the UK. Both of these seem to charge VAT at UK rates even when exporting to EU countries, which I believe they shouldn't now that the UK isn't in the EU.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

crAss said:


> I will wait for the big sale end of the month in any case! I have been collecting coins again for the past week since for some reason they had expired (at some point I had over 1000 which I never really used). I am getting close to 1000 once again. I hope the bug has not been corrected from previous sales!


Is this a site-wide AliExpress thing, or tied to specific sellers? I didn't realize I should be timing my AliExpress buying.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

The watch I like and probably going to get it. The bracelet, hmmm...maybe it needs glue as well...


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

oh gosh, again bb58 homage with shorter hands :/ ali renders shows differently...
For me also lume pip is quite "dislike type".
But dial looks fine, will see in more pics.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

nello said:


> My tapacrap is acting up. Ebay seller responded fast. Fitment looks poor.
> He offered 17% off. So, $33.00 shipped.


Yeah not super fabulous


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

crAss said:


> Why did you have to post this????
> I was content to get the Benyar during the next sale for ~35 euros to get my itch for a "retro" looking BB homage with yellow/orange indices and bezel. The only other alternative was beyond 200+ euros from San Martin, which I would never get from outside of the EU due to duties having to be paid.
> And now you post this. It uses square indices, a textured dial I love and has the new style bracelet (hopefully pins will not have to be glued like the San Martin). 128 euros probably means around 110-115 during the sale at the end of the month plus ~40 for customs clearance for a total of 150 euros. It looks like I want to get it...


I'm just saving you from that Benyar


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> View attachment 15747240
> View attachment 15747242
> View attachment 15747244
> 
> ...





crAss said:


> View attachment 15747240
> View attachment 15747242
> View attachment 15747244
> 
> ...


I think the Pagani is overpriced going by the photos and looks to be suffering from an identity crisis. The end link fitment looks so recessed it looks horrendous. The bezel pip is ugly too. Judging by the date wheel location, it does appear to be to be 41 or 42 mm. With a few changes it definitely has potential though. I wonder if this is a preproduction sample.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Here are a couple more pics

I'm also not sure I like it for the price. Think the red one looks the best


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Techme said:


> I think the Pagani is overpriced going by the photos and looks to be suffering from an identity crisis. The end link fitment looks so recessed it looks horrendous. The bezel pip is ugly too. Judging by the date wheel location, it does appear to be to be 41 or 42 mm. With a few changes it definitely has potential though. I wonder if this is a preproduction sample.


definitely pre-production. I talked to the seller and the watches aren't even ready to ship. they need to "make certain changes" before it's ready.

hoping to see those endlinks fit a bit better....sheesh.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Here are a couple more pics
> 
> I'm also not sure I like it for the price. Think the red one looks the best


man, I'm good with everything except those endlinks and the red ring on the blue version's crown.

also, where are you getting these images?


----------



## stolzman (Jan 18, 2021)

snowman40 said:


> Putting Luzern on their dial is a dubious practice - the Lobini Interlakens are similarly afflicted.
> 
> I guess it's not illegal to put a random name of a town or city totally unconnected with the brand on a watch dial, but it's pretty clear what they're trying to do here.
> 
> ...


Those brand names and model names/dial prints are ridiculous.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

1Wolf1 said:


> Looks more like a ritzy Santa Claus to me. Does the pope wear white gloves?


I think it's actually Sinterklaas, the lord and saviour of the Netherlands




















turdbogls said:


> also, where are you getting these images?


I simply asked the seller!


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like San Martin just released a few juicy pieces
SAN MARTIN腕表军魂定制表1016探险家复古表机械表潜水表SN0020-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
























Specsheet:
Model:SN0020G
Movement：JDM Seiko NH35
Case material：316L stainless steel
Case diameter: 39mm（Not including crown）
L2L: 47.5mm
Thickness:12.5mm（Including glass）
Lug width: 20mm（
Glass：AR coated bubble sapphire
Dial：Matte-Black
Lume：Faux-patina C3（Lume: yellowish-green）
Crown：Screwdown with a new "S"logo
Caseback：Screwdown
Waterproofing：100M (The Entire production run will be water-tested by San Martin as per normal)

*SAN MARTIN腕表军魂定制表潜水表机械表改装鲍鱼007男表SN0046-淘宝网 (taobao.com) 







*









Specsheet:
Model：SN046-G
Movement：NH35
Case material：316L Stainless Steel
Case diameter: 42.5mm (Not including crown)
L2L: 46.5mm
Thickness: 13mm including glass
Lug width: 22mm
Glass：AR-coated high domed Bubble Sapphire
Hands：Finished in the same fashion as Grand Seiko
Lume：C3
Crown：Screwdown with shark logo
Caseback：Screwdown
Waterproofing：200M


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

This is probably the closest homage to a Seiko shogun on the market currently








Heimdallr SKX Shark Fin Mod


Heimdallr SKX Shark Fin Mod: Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel Case Back: 316L Stainless Steel Bezel: Unidirect rotatable bezel (360 degrees) Bezel Insert: Ceramic Bezel Insert Crystal: Sapphire glass with AR-Coating Movement: Seiko SII NH36A Automatic Movement Strap: Stainless Steel bracelet...




wrwatches.com





































Heimdallr 62MAS Snowflakes Dial


Heimdallr 62MAS Snowflakes Dial: Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel Case Back: 316L Stainless Steel (please note: watch is 30 ATM waterproof, not 20 ATM) Bezel: Unidirect rotatable bezel (360 degrees) Bezel Insert: Ceramic Insert with lumed dot at 12H Crystal: Double domed Sapphire glass with...




wrwatches.com




Their snowflake dials look all right.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like San Martin just released a few juicy pieces
> SAN MARTIN腕表军魂定制表1016探险家复古表机械表潜水表SN0020-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
> 
> 
> ...


This one could be a real winner for me! Perfect dimensions, and my preferred movement for Ali watches (NH35).

That link says 1080yuan which is £120 which would be great. Hope they will also offer a blue dial.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> This one could be a real winner for me! Perfect dimensions, and my preferred movement for Ali watches (NH35).
> 
> That link says 1080yuan which is £120 which would be great. Hope they will also offer a blue dial.


Agree. this looks like one I'll be picking up this summer possibly. as long as it looks good in the end, and about $200, I'm a buyer.
not sure I like the new "S" logo thogh.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> man, I'm good with everything except those endlinks and the red ring on the blue version's crown.
> 
> also, where are you getting these images?


Just asking the sellers for real photos!


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

john_marston said:


> This one could be a real winner for me! Perfect dimensions, and my preferred movement for Ali watches (NH35).
> 
> That link says 1080yuan which is £120 which would be great. Hope they will also offer a blue dial.


Watches on Taobao are always a bit cheap compare to Aliexpress... so i would guess around 200 usd when it comes out


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I received my $299 Merkur GMT today...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> Just asking the sellers for real photos!


I have started doing that. Not just for upcoming models, but for any watch I order. I now ask "Please send me photos of the specific watch you will send me before shipping it". Firstly, because it will ensure they select one with higher QC than just any random one, and secondly because I don't want nasty surprises. I did this, for example, when ordering the San Martin "Sea Dweller" (with the blue to black Mother of Pearl dial), after reading reviews from a few disappointed buyers that there was loads of white and not much blue on theirs.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I received my $299 Merkur GMT today...


Yikes! Unless that happened during shipping, it is unforgiveable. I know what a letdown it can be when a watch you have been looking forward to ends up having problems. Let's hope their customer support is better than their quality control.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Yikes! Unless that happened during shipping, it is unforgiveable. I know what a letdown it can be when a watch you have been looking forward to ends up having problems. Let's hope their customer support is better than their quality control.


That's another watch's minute hand that you see there!! It's clearer on some other pics I took. It didn't get stuck there during shipping...


----------



## Madmick (Mar 5, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> I just received the Merkur Pilot's watch. Very impressed with only one exception ; the date window is small.
> 
> The fit & finish is superb, the bezel tied with another AliX watch for best action of my 10 divers. Just the right amount of tension, fantastic grip, no back play and less than 1/4 second out of alignment.
> 
> ...


Mad777
Is the Merkur GMT Pilot still going well?
Have had some issues with the Makur web site re ordering. They gave me a 10% discount, but added the amount of discount to the order, as opposed to deducting the discount😂
Cheers
Michael


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> That's another watch's minute hand that you see there!! It's clearer on some other pics I took. It didn't get stuck there during shipping...


Holy moly that's a next level QC issue if that's indeed a minute hand under the dial! ...how


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

mougino said:


> That's another watch's minute hand that you see there!! It's clearer on some other pics I took. It didn't get stuck there during shipping...


Hack the watch NOW! Stop it. In case you get screwed and have to have it fixed yourself. That hand is probably shredding the date wheel.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nello said:


> Hack the watch NOW! Stop it. In case you get screwed and have to have it fixed yourself. That hand is probably shredding the date wheel.


The watch is in stop position but the harm is done man, it was all screwed down when I received it + it's an auto + the box's been rocked all the way from China since Feb.12!

[edit] if you go up you'll also see the bezel is misaligned by a good 1 mm. There is no way I keep the watch. I've emailed Merkur's customer service.

[edit2] I just realized that's the first non-chronograph watch I own with 5 hands!


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

mougino said:


> The watch is in stop position but the arm is done man, it was all screwed down when I received it + it's an auto + the box's been rocked all the way from China since Feb.12!
> 
> [edit] if you go up you'll also see the bezel is misaligned by a good 1 mm. There is no way I keep the watch. I've emailed Merkur's customer service.
> 
> [edit2] I just realized that's the first non-chronograph watch I own with 5 hands!


Springy's luck has started to rub off on other people


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> I just received the Merkur Pilot's watch. Very impressed with only one exception ; the date window is small.


On your watch, does the crown still protrudes when totally screwed-down, like on mine?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Somebody posed on Reddit that some Cronos watches are now being sold by Steeldive (!) for crazy low prices.

This means you can get the Cronos Submariner Homage with Carbon Fiber dial and a PT5000 for $128, and with a SW200 movement for $193









312.0US $ |Cronos Luxury Men's Automatic Watches Stainless Steel Carbon Fiber Dial Brushed Bracelet Ceramic 200m Diver Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





And how about these Cronos Bronze watches with PT5000 for $106









324.0US $ |Cronos Men's Mechanical Watches Bronze CuSn8 PT5000 SW200 Sapphire Crystal Leather Rubber Strap Automatic Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





There seem to be more incredible bargains on there too right now.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Woah! Just bought this bargain:

Automatic submariner homage, sapphire crystal, ceramic lumed bezel, NH35, and with fully lumed Wave of Kanagawa sterile dial for $44 (made by Addiesdive, i.e. Steeldive)









298.0US $ |Addies Automatic Watch Nh35 Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Mechanical Diver Watch Luxury 200m Waterproof Watches Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> I received my $299 Merkur GMT today...


well, had my eye on this, thanks for talking me out of it!!!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Somebody posed on Reddit that some Cronos watches are now being sold by Steeldive (!) for crazy low prices.
> 
> This means you can get the Cronos Submariner Homage with Carbon Fiber dial and a PT5000 for $128, and with a SW200 movement for $193
> 
> ...


too bad not the new GMT!!!

edit, my bad, it is! Starting at $650, what a deal!









345.0US $ 47% OFF|CRONOS GMT Automatic Diver Watch Bidirectional Bezel Sapphire Glass 20M Waterproof Jubilee Bracelet BGW 9 Super C3 Luminous Dial|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Woah! Just bought this bargain:
> 
> Automatic submariner homage, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel, NH35, and with fully lumed Wave of Kaganawa sterile dial for $44 (made by Addiesdive, i.e. Steeldive)
> 
> ...


I really didn't need that, but I just bought the blue bezel version. That price was just too tempting.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Eltrebor said:


> I really didn't need that, but I just bought the blue bezel version. That price was just too tempting.


Too tempting to be real... No user review NH35 + sapphire for $44? Prepare for a bad surprise.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Eltrebor said:


> I really didn't need that, but I just bought the blue bezel version. That price was just too tempting.


That's the one I bought. Blue bezel looked great with that dial.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Too tempting to be real... No user review NH35 + sapphire for $44? Prepare for a bad surprise.


Hahaha, I am always prepared for a bad surprise, and am often right  But maybe this one will be a good surprise


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Hahaha, I am always prepared for a bad surprise, and am often right  But maybe this one will be a good surprise


I can't let you monopolize the bad luck, gotta share the pain.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Eltrebor said:


> I can't let you monopolize the bad luck, gotta share the pain.


Wow - they are selling fast. I think they had sold 9 when I bought mine less than an hour ago. They've sold 21 already now.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Is this one of those too good to be true times? I'm close to grabbing one of those Cronos bronze watches or the Carbon Fibre sub homage. What do you think the chances of getting ripped off here are?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Is this one of those too good to be true times? I'm close to grabbing one of those Cronos bronze watches or the Carbon Fibre sub homage. What do you think the chances of getting ripped off here are?


Hard to say. They do sound too good to be true, but then I have had a few unbelievable bargains on AliExpress appear randomly. I once bought a Pagani Design Chronograph and a Pagani Design DateJust homage, for $38. I expected it would be cancelled, but the order was confirmed, went through, and they both arrived. So, it can happen.

Also, if they turn out to be fakes, or a scam, AliExpress does have a reasonably good Dispute System.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Too tempting to be real... No user review NH35 + sapphire for $44? Prepare for a bad surprise.


bad surprise: you CANNOT read the time


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Does seem too good to be true... I'm 50:50 whether it's either Cronos desperately unloading stock and this store setting the price too low, or it's some sort of mistake/scam.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Woah! Just bought this bargain:
> 
> Automatic submariner homage, sapphire crystal, ceramic lumed bezel, NH35, and with fully lumed Wave of Kanagawa sterile dial for $44 (made by Addiesdive, i.e. Steeldive)
> 
> ...


Would I ever buy this normally: nope
Will I enjoy a couple beverages tonight at buy this: probably


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

mougino said:


> Too tempting to be real... No user review NH35 + sapphire for $44? Prepare for a bad surprise.


Even at 300-400 pieces, I don't see any profit in that at all. Take out the cost of the NH35, crystal, and the steel. What are they making? $10.00?


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Hard to say. They do sound too good to be true, but then I have had a few unbelievable bargains on AliExpress appear randomly. I once bought a Pagani Design Chronograph and a Pagani Design DateJust homage, for $38. I expected it would be cancelled, but the order was confirmed, went through, and they both arrived. So, it can happen.
> 
> Also, if they turn out to be fakes, or a scam, AliExpress does have a reasonably good Dispute System.


I just ordered the $44 sub and paid via PayPal, so if it is a scam I should be doubly covered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

mougino said:


> On your watch, does the crown still protrudes when totally screwed-down, like on mine?


I could be wrong. 
Would the crown touch the bezel if it was flush with the case? I wondered that when I first saw pictures of this watch.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

nello said:


> Even at 300-400 pieces, I don't see any profit in that at all. Take out the cost of the NH35, crystal, and the steel. What are they making? $10.00?


I have seen just that fully lumed dial on its own for sale for $49. So, they are certainly making a loss on these.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

nello said:


> Even at 300-400 pieces, I don't see any profit in that at all. Take out the cost of the NH35, crystal, and the steel. What are they making? $10.00?


Makes me wonder now if there are different "levels" of a Seiko NH35 movement? At that price I'd say they are break even or maybe even losing money to clear out inventory.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

@mougino did you have good luck with Merkur? Getting the issue resolved? Merkur was a pain when I had some sutff with them.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

$44 for all that, nah someone's either taking a chunky loss, or you're not getting what's advertised.

These aren't the prettiest watches though, so I wouldn't be shocked if someone is simply unloading stock, but the prices are still set too low. It says they have 760 available of the bronze Cronos and just over 100 of these other ones, seems too high.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

john_marston said:


> $44 for all that, nah someone's either taking a chunky loss, or you're not getting what's advertised.
> 
> These aren't the prettiest watches though, so I wouldn't be shocked if someone is simply unloading stock, but the prices are still set too low. It says they have 760 available of the bronze Cronos and just over 100 of these other ones, seems too high.


The seller also only has 19 seller ratings and has only been on Aliexpress since November.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Small hands... maybe you can mod them larger.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Madmick said:


> Mad777
> Is the Merkur GMT Pilot still going well?
> Have had some issues with the Makur web site re ordering. They gave me a 10% discount, but added the amount of discount to the order, as opposed to deducting the discount
> Cheers
> Michael


Still liking it. In fact, I'm wearing it today.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Well now that the prices have gone up to normal prices I kind of wish I grabbed one of something as it seems less likely to have been a scam now. Maybe a pricing error or maybe just some sort of flash sale. I'll be interested to see if those who made a purchase receive their goods.


Rabirnie said:


> I just ordered the $44 sub and paid via PayPal, so if it is a scam I should be doubly covered.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Springy Watch said:


> Somebody posed on Reddit that some Cronos watches are now being sold by Steeldive (!) for crazy low prices.
> 
> This means you can get the Cronos Submariner Homage with Carbon Fiber dial and a PT5000 for $128, and with a SW200 movement for $193
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> @mougino did you have good luck with Merkur? Getting the issue resolved? Merkur was a pain when I had some sutff with them.


No answer from them yet, but it's been less than 24Hr.


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Well now that the prices have gone up to normal prices I kind of wish I grabbed one of something as it seems less likely to have been a scam now. Maybe a pricing error or maybe just some sort of flash sale. I'll be interested to see if those who made a purchase receive their goods.


Grabbed a Cronos diver. Got a message just now: "we have detected the new coronavirus and may have trouble shipping on time. Will you accept a refund?"


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jared West said:


> Grabbed a Cronos diver. Got a message just now: "we have detected the new coronavirus and may have trouble shipping on time. Will you accept a refund?"


I just got almost the same message, although an even stronger one (no "may"):

"our company has detected the new coronavirus and cannot sell the product for the time being. Will you accept a refund?"

It look like "it is too good to be true" turned out to be correct


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I just got almost the same message, although an even stronger one (no "may"):
> 
> "our company has detected the new coronavirus and cannot sell the product for the time being. Will you accept a refund?"
> 
> It look like "it is too good to be true" turned out to be correct


I tried asking if I could just wait for them to figure it out, didn't work. Obviously their coronavirus excuse is a lie and they just messed up badly somehow. Oh well, it was worth a shot


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> That's another watch's minute hand that you see there!! It's clearer on some other pics I took. It didn't get stuck there during shipping...


So Merkur didn't reply to my email but they answered my WeChat requests.

They proposed to ship the watch back to China, they will refund me the shipping costs, remove the hand stuck under the dial and ship back the watch again to me.

What would you do?


----------



## ninzeo (Jun 7, 2011)

mougino said:


> No answer from them yet, but it's been less than 24Hr.


I had some issues myself with their aftersales and service.

Also own the GMT(luckily one that works flawlessly and no QC issues), but unfortunately they shipped me the wrong color: white dial accents instead of yellow.

I tried contacting them multiple times via email and even DMs on instagram (where they were able to keep on pumping out advertisements etc every day), but no reply to my messages or anything to solve my issue or compensate me in any way. I had paid 60 euro tax/custom fees on top so was really annoyed to get the wrong watch.

Only after opening a paypal case/claim they started responding after 2 weeks, blaming everything on CNY.

I settled in the end for a small refund because return shipping to Beijing is a stretch and expensive.

Well, I do think I will be moving this one along, so if anyone is interested to get one sooner and at a nice discount shoot me a PM! Watch is in the EU....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ninzeo said:


> I had some issues myself with their aftersales and service.
> 
> Also own the GMT(luckily one that works flawlessly and no QC issues), but unfortunately they shipped me the wrong color: white dial accents instead of yellow.
> 
> ...


Thanks for chiming in, loud and clear: stay away from Merkur watches 

I had some doubts from a previous experience with their Aliexpress store. This is more than confirmed here.

I mean an extra hand stuck under the date window?!?! Even a $10 Skmei has beter QC... That's the sloppiest I've ever seen.

[edit] the bezel seems slightly misaligned on your GMT too, am I wrong? (but less than on mine)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> So Merkur didn't reply to my email but they answered my WeChat requests.
> 
> They proposed to ship the watch back to China, they will refund me the shipping costs, remove the hand stuck under the dial and ship back the watch again to me.
> 
> What would you do?


That's a ridiculous offer. Who knows what damage has been caused by having that hand stuck there during transportation while the watch was ticking away. At the very least it should be replaced with a brand new one, plus a partial refund.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not sure if anybody has posted about this one yet.

Quite a few companies have been releasing their "James Cameron" Deepsea Sea-Dweller homages. And Phylida is no exception. They have a newly released "Limited Edition" homage (only 3 in stock).









151.8US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 500m 43.5mm Men's Diver Watch Nh35 Automatic Sapphire Stainless Steel 50bar Big Heavy Wristwatch Helium Escape Device - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ah, so those prices were too good to be true after all. Pricing error? Now it seems they overshot, £220 for the Kanagawa Addies? Whoever is running that store is a bit of an idiot


I don’t think it’s too hard to get out the hand yourself. But there will be damage. I don’t think I would accept that, but it’s better than nothing


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> That's a ridiculous offer. Who knows what damage has been caused by having that hand stuck there during transportation while the watch was ticking away. At the very least it should be replaced with a brand new one, plus a partial refund.


They now offer $50 and I keep the watch, or I send it back and they refund shipping + full price... Not sure if I want to keep the watch. Fyi the hand is loose and moves freely so it didn't damage the date wheel. Maybe I could extract it myself but do I want to? hmm


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mougino said:


> They now offer $50 and I keep the watch, or I send it back and they refund shipping + full price... Not sure if I want to keep the watch. Fyi the hand is loose and moves freely so it didn't damage the date wheel. Maybe I could extract it myself but do I want to? hmm


I would take the refund. Even if the date mechanism still functions, there is no telling what might have rubbed off of it or off of the surplus hand, so to have confidence in it, you'd need a full disassembly and cleaning, which isn't worth your time or money.

It will suck for the next owner of this watch if the maker simply removes the hand without servicing the movement, then puts it back up for sale, but let that be someone else's problem, not yours.


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

I jumped on that Addies Wave of Kaganawa for €37 last night. Don't think it will actually ship but we'll see. 

I also got those weird fake NOS Orient watches that were floating around a month ago. They've arrived in my country so I'm eagerly awaiting to see how they hold up.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ninzeo said:


> I had some issues myself with their aftersales and service.
> 
> Also own the GMT(luckily one that works flawlessly and no QC issues), but unfortunately they shipped me the wrong color: white dial accents instead of yellow.
> 
> ...


I would be interested if you are willing to ship to Canada.


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like San Martin just released a few juicy pieces
> SAN MARTIN腕表军魂定制表1016探险家复古表机械表潜水表SN0020-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
> 
> 
> ...


Good looker. Their retail price converts to roughly $165 USD at the current exchange rate. Winner in my book for that price.

But wow, San Martin has yet another logo. I think this one is number five, or is it the sixth?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> So Merkur didn't reply to my email but they answered my WeChat requests.
> 
> They proposed to ship the watch back to China, they will refund me the shipping costs, remove the hand stuck under the dial and ship back the watch again to me.
> 
> What would you do?


Very nice looking watch and definitely good response on their part----they are willing to stand behind it. I'd do it!! Only negative is the time involved. Go for it.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Pretty new to this forum, quite new to the world of watch collecting. This thread is fantastic. I've recently became obsessed with Ali-express. I recently decided to make a few purchases, and they are on their way to my house now. After one week, they arrived from China to Los Angeles, now they are headed to me in Michigan. I hope I do not regret my purchases, but they were pretty inexpensive, and all three have what I believe to be good movements inside. Two miyota movements and a seagull st17.





















Anyone have any experience or opinions on these three watches? My apologies if these have been discussed previously.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sturmovik said:


> But wow, San Martin has yet another logo. I think this one is number five, or is it the sixth?


They're chrisward'ing


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like San Martin just released a few juicy pieces
> SAN MARTIN腕表军魂定制表1016探险家复古表机械表潜水表SN0020-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
> 
> Model:SN0020G
> ...


I like the new logo, really dislike the faux-patina on an Explorer homage.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> They release just a handful of them every few months. The last small batch was released just a couple of weeks ago, and they sold out in an hour or so. The best thing to do is to add the watch to your AliExpress WishList and then set the Alerts to notify you when they are next in stock. That's exactly what I did, and I literally jumped out of bed and placed an order when it alerted me one night.


Thanks for the tip, very much appreciated. Regards


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Robot With Feelings said:


> I jumped on that Addies Wave of Kaganawa for €37 last night. Don't think it will actually ship but we'll see.
> 
> I also got those weird fake NOS Orient watches that were floating around a month ago. They've arrived in my country so I'm eagerly awaiting to see how they hold up.


Didn't you get the reply from the seller that several of us got about the Addies watch? Variants of: "we cannot sell this watch because of coronovirus, would you like a refund?"


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> They now offer $50 and I keep the watch, or I send it back and they refund shipping + full price... Not sure if I want to keep the watch. Fyi the hand is loose and moves freely so it didn't damage the date wheel. Maybe I could extract it myself but do I want to? hmm


Not good.... Not a great company at all then. I also had trouble with them I guess a brand to stay away from. Shame cause they do quite some nice watches.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

So I negotiated with Merkur a more substantial refund to keep the watch and fix it myself as I estimated it would be fairly easy (spoiler: it was).

As I suspected, the extra hand issue is spectacular but benign: the hand was loose between the dial and date wheel, so it was very easy to extract. After removal, turning the date wheel 360º shows it's pristine, no scratch whatsoever. The movement is untouched as it's all the way back behind the date wheel.

















A small surprise: the hand wasn't the only 'extra' left in there! There was another small piece stuck between the case and the side of the movement:























How sloppy could their factory be 

Once fixed, the watch is really nice and I love the dimensions of 39 mm width and 49 mm lug-to-lug. It would be slightly thinner (currently 12 mm + 2 mm domed crystal) it'd be perfect.

The bezel is misaligned which is a shame b/c it has great action. The rest is top notch: crisp indices, awesome lume, drilled lugs (yeah!), ceramic insert (lumed), and the rubber strap is the most comfortable I've ever tried, it's really fantastic! and it has a quick release pin system.

BUT:
The bad QC is unforgivable. That's the end of Merkur watches for me.

Nicolas


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Didn't you get the reply from the seller that several of us got about the Addies watch? Variants of: "we cannot sell this watch because of coronovirus, would you like a refund?"


Nope. Currently the only message is the usual "Your order has been accepted"


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Eltrebor said:


> I tried asking if I could just wait for them to figure it out, didn't work. Obviously their coronavirus excuse is a lie and they just messed up badly somehow. Oh well, it was worth a shot


This is China this is the norm when dealing with issues, can't say we messed up take 20% off the real price. 😂


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

mougino said:


> So I negotiated with Merkur a more substantial refund to keep the watch and fix it myself as I estimated it would be fairly easy (spoiler: it was).
> 
> As I suspected, the extra hand issue is spectacular but benign: the hand was loose between the dial and date wheel, so it was very easy to extract. After removal, turning the date wheel 360º shows it's pristine, no scratch whatsoever. The movement is untouched as it's all the way back behind the date wheel.
> 
> ...


You are quite good with watches if you have the guts to open them and such. I would feel panic a lot of panic, and would be scared for dust on the dial. But awesome job. I do agree with you. No more Merkur which is sad but the service just isnin't so good.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin are well known for their quality homages, but I realised from comments on an I Like Watches video that many people don't know San Martin have original designs too. Most of them, admittedly, are ugly (such as their awful Octopus Diver) but their Damascus Barracuda Eye has been a watch I have lusted after for quite some.

It is admittedly expensive, but it is (at least for me) gorgeous. Does anybody in this group, by any chance, have one of these? And if so, could you write up your thoughts on it?









San Martin special edition FS-01 damascus dive watch the Barracuda Eye


Model: SN004, The Barracuda Eye Movement: ETA2824 [automatic mechanical movement] Case: Damascus Steel Case diameter: 41mm (excluding crown) Thickness: 13mm (including the mirror) Lug width: 22mm (…




sanmartinwatches.com


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

mougino said:


> So I negotiated with Merkur a more substantial refund to keep the watch and fix it myself as I estimated it would be fairly easy (spoiler: it was).
> 
> As I suspected, the extra hand issue is spectacular but benign: the hand was loose between the dial and date wheel, so it was very easy to extract. After removal, turning the date wheel 360º shows it's pristine, no scratch whatsoever. The movement is untouched as it's all the way back behind the date wheel.


Glad it worked out so cleanly. 


mougino said:


> A small surprise: the hand wasn't the only 'extra' left in there! There was another small piece stuck between the case and the side of the movement:
> 
> How sloppy could their factory be


That's amazing! I can't really conceive of how a factory capable of staying in business up to now could assemble a watch so incompetently. Every company eventually passes a few howlers, like the Rolex with dual three o'clock indices (which was at least assembled correctly 🤣), but who just randomly drops extra parts into a watch when they're casing it? 


mougino said:


> The bad QC is unforgivable. That's the end of Merkur watches for me.


I don't blame you a bit; I was actually considering one of those for a birthday gift for a friend who wants a GMT. After seeing this, I think I'll pass.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin are well known for their quality homages, but I realised from comments on an I Like Watches video that many people don't know San Martin have original designs too. Most of them, admittedly, are ugly (such as their awful Octopus Diver) but their Damascus Barracuda Eye has been a watch I have lusted after for quite some.
> 
> It is admittedly expensive, but it is (at least for me) gorgeous. Does anybody in this group, by any chance, have one of these? And if so, could you write up your thoughts on it?
> 
> ...


I was thinking oh, that's a lovely original watch, I wonder why I've never seen it...sees the $888 price: oh that's why ?

Lots of debate on that new BlackBay SM video from ILikeWatches. It looks great but it's gonna get rightfully scrutinised more if you are an AliExpress brand selling a watch with Chinese movement for £240.
I prefer SM when they use NH35 and are ~£150.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

mougino said:


> So I negotiated with Merkur a more substantial refund to keep the watch and fix it myself as I estimated it would be fairly easy (spoiler: it was).
> 
> As I suspected, the extra hand issue is spectacular but benign: the hand was loose between the dial and date wheel, so it was very easy to extract. After removal, turning the date wheel 360º shows it's pristine, no scratch whatsoever. The movement is untouched as it's all the way back behind the date wheel.
> 
> ...


Nice job making the best of it. Watch does look quite nice, a real shame about their QC.
I guess you could realign the bezel insert? Considering everything else you have done so far it shouldn't be too much of a hassle.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

RightOne said:


> Nice job making the best of it. Watch does look quite nice, a real shame about their QC.
> I guess you could realign the bezel insert? Considering everything else you have done so far it shouldn't be too much of a hassle.


I tried, still not perfect but better:









[edit] the lume really isn't half bad


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> So I negotiated with Merkur a more substantial refund to keep the watch and fix it myself as I estimated it would be fairly easy (spoiler: it was).
> 
> As I suspected, the extra hand issue is spectacular but benign: the hand was loose between the dial and date wheel, so it was very easy to extract. After removal, turning the date wheel 360º shows it's pristine, no scratch whatsoever. The movement is untouched as it's all the way back behind the date wheel.
> 
> ...


Never say never


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

mougino said:


> So I negotiated with Merkur a more substantial refund to keep the watch and fix it myself as I estimated it would be fairly easy (spoiler: it was).
> 
> As I suspected, the extra hand issue is spectacular but benign: the hand was loose between the dial and date wheel, so it was very easy to extract. After removal, turning the date wheel 360º shows it's pristine, no scratch whatsoever. The movement is untouched as it's all the way back behind the date wheel.
> 
> ...


That's one of the dummy hands that ships with the movement out of the factory. I'd bet it went flying off when they installed the dial and they couldn't find it (or didn't really look for it).

Sloppy sloppy stuff from Merkur


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Sturmovik said:


> Good looker. Their retail price converts to roughly $165 USD at the current exchange rate. Winner in my book for that price.
> 
> But wow, San Martin has yet another logo. I think this one is number five, or is it the sixth?


This really is a great looking watch, wish they would also offer a 36mm Version.

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A wrist shot of the Hruodland Aquatimer. People in this group who recommended the watch weren't joking about how well made it is. I think it looks even better in real life than in photos.

On the downside, people also warned me that the bracelet is nearly impossible to resize, and they weren't kidding: it took me almost two hours to remove three links.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> A wrist shot of the Hruodland Aquatimer. People in this group who recommended the watch weren't joking about how well made it is. I think it looks even better in real life than in photos.
> 
> On the downside, people also warned me that the bracelet is nearly impossible to resize, and they weren't kidding: it took me almost two hours to remove three links.
> 
> View attachment 15751299


I'm glad your liking it. I'm still loving mine too.








480.0US $ |Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

Hello,
I won $100 gift card and I'm looking to spend it on a watch, any recommendation for a mechanical watch with a 40mm or below case size

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

AhmadImad said:


> Hello,
> I won $100 gift card and I'm looking to spend it on a watch, any recommendation for a mechanical watch with a 40mm or below case size
> 
> Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


Any particular style of watch?

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Any particular style of watch?
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


Field or Diver, anything that doesn't look like a submariner

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AhmadImad said:


> Hello,
> I won $100 gift card and I'm looking to spend it on a watch, any recommendation for a mechanical watch with a 40mm or below case size
> 
> Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


Is your gift card only usable on Aliexpress?


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

mougino said:


> Is your gift card only usable on Aliexpress?


Nope, but it's not supported by PayPal just like all of the cards issued in my country

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

AhmadImad said:


> Field or Diver, anything that doesn't look like a submariner
> 
> Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


Depending on how much you want to spend, here's a few I'd recommend:









319.0US $ |San Martin 62mas Diver Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Men Mechanical Watches 200m Waterproof Luminous 2019 Sport Relojes - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















358.0US $ |Heimdallr Men's Diving Watch Sapphire Crystal Red Dial 200m Water Resistance Japan Nh36a Automatic Movement Mechanical Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















119.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida Black Dial Pt5000 Miyota Automatic Watch Diver 200m 007 Nttd Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 20bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Heimdallr wrote me (not their Shop on ali, but their website) and offered a 30usd code. 

Ive got my eyes on a captain willard, just dont remember prices of it: is 139usd for s heimdallr willard with Steel bracelet a good price or 'just' ok?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest video is up on my YouTube channel:









73.46US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Poerger said:


> Heimdallr wrote me (not their Shop on ali, but their website) and offered a 30usd code.
> 
> Ive got my eyes on a captain willard, just dont remember prices of it: is 139usd for s heimdallr willard with Steel bracelet a good price or 'just' ok?


If that is 139 before the discount, then it is great. If it is after the discount, it is not great at all.

The "discount" of $30 is on the facebook page, and is open to everybody as a "celebration of the year of the Ox". So, might not be such a great bargain.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

My emerald green one says hello:
Easily my favorite, no wrist time for some other more expensive ones.



















Springy Watch said:


> A wrist shot of the Hruodland Aquatimer. People in this group who recommended the watch weren't joking about how well made it is. I think it looks even better in real life than in photos.
> 
> On the downside, people also warned me that the bracelet is nearly impossible to resize, and they weren't kidding: it took me almost two hours to remove three links.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Gerrard8 said:


> My emerald green one says hello:
> Easily my favorite, no wrist time for some other more expensive ones.


Looks great! Were you able to adjust the bracelet without thinking you were going to destroy it? I ended up bashing the pins with a nail and serious sized hammer. Nothing else worked. It bent several tools from my watch repair kit, before switching to my DIY toolbox.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

I had similar struggles, I first did this, succeeded with 2, but failed for the last one:









then I used this approach below for the third one:
Not my photo, I do not have the yellow piece, only much bigger hammer and a suitable screwdriver from Clas Ohlson.









i am not a bracelet guy, after two weeks, I changed to shell cordovan leather strap. The bracelet is good quality, the buckle could be better.


Springy Watch said:


> Looks great! Were you able to adjust the bracelet without thinking you were going to destroy it? I ended up bashing the pins with a nail and serious sized hammer. Nothing else worked. It bent several tools from my watch repair kit, before switching to my DIY toolbox.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

So remember the watch winders with crazy delivery prices? This one is $11 with $12 shipping, couldn't resist








12.43US $ 55% OFF|Watch Winder For Automatic Watches New Version 4+6 Wooden Watch Accessories Box Storage Collector High Quality Vertical Shaker - Watch Winders - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> On your watch, does the crown still protrudes when totally screwed-down, like on mine?


Hello ;=)

Mamamia is this Nightmare with watches ? How can they ship such a thing when they are bragging about quality control ? I hope you'll be refunded quickly.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Woah! Just bought this bargain:
> 
> Automatic submariner homage, sapphire crystal, ceramic lumed bezel, NH35, and with fully lumed Wave of Kanagawa sterile dial for $44 (made by Addiesdive, i.e. Steeldive)
> 
> ...


;=)

i can see the price is now higher  : €255.06 |Addies - montre automatique NH35 pour hommes, accessoire de plongée mécanique en cristal de saphir, de luxe, étanche à 200m | AliExpress
$298
What happened there ?


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> If that is 139 before the discount, then it is great. If it is after the discount, it is not great at all.
> 
> The "discount" of $30 is on the facebook page, and is open to everybody as a "celebration of the year of the Ox". So, might not be such a great bargain.


Wow thanks for that. The coupon code is NIU2021 and it's good on https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/

I think I might now not be able to resist buying that bronze tuna I've had my eye on ...


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> A wrist shot of the Hruodland Aquatimer. People in this group who recommended the watch weren't joking about how well made it is. I think it looks even better in real life than in photos.
> 
> On the downside, people also warned me that the bracelet is nearly impossible to resize, and they weren't kidding: it took me almost two hours to remove three links.
> 
> View attachment 15751299


Wow that's some serious plusses and minuses there. Looks really nice, too bad about the "China Made" at the bottom though (that's not yet [??] a selling point although they seem to think it is). Which movement did you get?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Wow that's some serious plusses and minuses there. Looks really nice, too bad about the "China Made" at the bottom though (that's not yet [??] a selling point although they seem to think it is). Which movement did you get?


I got the PT5000. I don't mind "China Made". In fact, I quite like it. Asia is producing some great Microbrand watches these days.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I know "compressor" style watches are very fashionable at the moment, and I stumbled across this newly released one from RDUNAE.

For $189 it seems pretty good, although it does come with the strange warning on the sales page "incorrect WR rating on the case back" (which says "150m", whersas the dial says "200m").









Rdunae Vintage R3 Seahorse


Rdunae R3 Seahorse: Case: material : 316L Stainless Steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 43mm Height : 14.5mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : EU Quality Rubber Strap Buckle : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : 3D lume inner bezel operating by the crown on 2o'clock...




wrwatches.com


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> If that is 139 before the discount, then it is great. If it is after the discount, it is not great at all.
> 
> The "discount" of $30 is on the facebook page, and is open to everybody as a "celebration of the year of the Ox". So, might not be such a great bargain.


Of course it's after the discount 

Thanks, I was afraid it wasn't that great


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> If that is 139 before the discount, then it is great. If it is after the discount, it is not great at all.
> 
> The "discount" of $30 is on the facebook page, and is open to everybody as a "celebration of the year of the Ox". So, might not be such a great bargain.


How big are the typical discounts on Heimdallr stuff exactly? I'm thinking I may have bought my stuff from them "wrong", either by not using the right coupon codes, not waiting for the right sale, etc. How much can you get off and how?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> How big are the typical discounts on Heimdallr stuff exactly? I'm thinking I may have bought my stuff from them "wrong", either by not using the right coupon codes, not waiting for the right sale, etc. How much can you get off and how?


The problem is there is no "typical" with the Chinese brands. You just have to keep looking out for bargains. For example, the Heimdallr Monster is usually around $179. Then randomy I saw it for $144, and grabbed one. I felt very lucky (particularly since I got the Red dial), until I saw it a short while later for $132. I pondered getting another one at that price, but with a different colour dial, but was too slow, and it jumped up to $179 again.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> The problem is there is no "typical" with the Chinese brands. You just have to keep looking out for bargains. For example, the Heimdallr Monster is usually around $179. Then randomy I saw it for $144, and grabbed one. I felt very lucky (particularly since I got the Red dial), until I saw it a short while later for $132. I pondered getting another one at that price, but with a different colour dial, but was too slow, and it jumped up to $179 again.


And these were all just random listings on AliExpress at those prices, or were they on sale on one of the two store fronts?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> And these were all just random listings on AliExpress at those prices, or were they on sale on one of the two store fronts?


In this case, those price changes were all on the same store on AliExpress. But, prices do get even more random, of course, across the various stores. However, then you need to care about how reputable each store is.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> In this case, those price changes were all on the same store on AliExpress. But, prices do get even more random, of course, across the various stores. However, then you need to care about how reputable each store is.


Guess I'll have to track these prices more closely then. Also, which stores are the most reputable? Any particular ones to avoid?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> The problem is there is no "typical" with the Chinese brands. You just have to keep looking out for bargains. For example, the Heimdallr Monster is usually around $179. Then randomy I saw it for $144, and grabbed one. I felt very lucky (particularly since I got the Red dial), until I saw it a short while later for $132. I pondered getting another one at that price, but with a different colour dial, but was too slow, and it jumped up to $179 again.


It could be worse...I got my red Monster at 128$ and I had to return it. To compensate I bought 2 bronzos (Heimdallr and Cronos) and now I'm watching Monster prices again


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> How big are the typical discounts on Heimdallr stuff exactly? I'm thinking I may have bought my stuff from them "wrong", either by not using the right coupon codes, not waiting for the right sale, etc. How much can you get off and how?


It depends VERY MUCH. A couple of weeks ago I got 20-something $ off sale prices, via seller and Aliex coupons. Had a Heimdallr store 15$ coupon, so I'd recommend their own store..also, I learned the hard way that "free returns" equals money saved and peace of mind.
Probably the key word is patience, but as far as I can see none of us here is famous for that


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> So remember the watch winders with crazy delivery prices? This one is $11 with $12 shipping, couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what happens when you don't read the fine print : all you had to do is spend 9987.62$ to get free shipping to Canada.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Yeah, I don't have the patience or time to check prices frequently over the course of months in order to secure the absolute lowest price. I got my sea monster for $149 and my bronze tuna for $159 and I guess that's good enough for me.

You know what would be useful, is some kind of chat/notification group on Signal/Telegram/something to share these kinds of deals. This forum is too pull, not enough push. Does anything like this exist?


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Ipse said:


> It depends VERY MUCH. A couple of weeks ago I got 20-something $ off sale prices, via seller and Aliex coupons. Had a Heimdallr store 15$ coupon, so I'd recommend their own store..also, I learned the hard way that "free returns" equals money saved and peace of mind.
> Probably the key word is patience, but as far as I can see none of us here is famous for that


Free local returns are effing awesome.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Yeah, I don't have the patience or time to check prices frequently over the course of months in order to secure the absolute lowest price. I got my sea monster for $149 and my bronze tuna for $159 and I guess that's good enough for me.
> 
> You know what would be useful, is some kind of chat/notification group on Signal/Telegram/something to share these kinds of deals. This forum is too pull, not enough push. Does anything like this exist?


Just use price history checker, and well your never always going to get the best deal. That's what economics is like. But you also never know when the old watch might disappear and a new one might come. For example Heimdallr is working on a monster V2 but I do not know if it will co-exist next to V1 or that it will become V1's succesor.

So if you want a monster this would be important to find out. Because I do not like the new monster dial.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Szechuan said:


> Just use price history checker, and well your never always going to get the best deal. That's what economics is like. But you also never know when the old watch might disappear and a new one might come. For example Heimdallr is working on a monster V2 but I do not know if it will co-exist next to V1 or that it will become V1's succesor.
> 
> So if you want a monster this would be important to find out. Because I do not like the new monster dial.
> View attachment 15752559


Which price history checker do you use? This one? Something else?

And yeah, I agree that the gen 2 Seiko monster with the pointy teeth is the GOAT. It's too bad that the gen 2 Heimdallrs are getting away from that aesthetic, though it makes sense if they'll continue to exist alongside the current lineup, so as to provide a choice for people who don't want the monster mouth.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Which price history checker do you use? This one? Something else?
> 
> And yeah, I agree that the gen 2 Seiko monster with the pointy teeth is the GOAT. It's too bad that the gen 2 Heimdallrs are getting away from that aesthetic, though it makes sense if they'll continue to exist alongside the current lineup, so as to provide a choice for people who don't want the monster mouth.











AliPrice search by image for Taobao, 1688, AliExpress and Alibaba. Aliexpress price tracker. Image text translation.


AliPrice search by image for Taobao, 1688, AliExpress and Alibaba. Aliexpress price tracker. Image text translation.




www.aliprice.com





This one I do use, and yeah I'm not sure if Heimdallr will replace the monster teeth with these new ones or if it's just going to be a form of coexistence I do hope the second.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

A word of caution with AliExpress price checkers. Sometimes when you complete a search via the price checkers, some of the items are excluded. I have done side by side searches and verified this. Also, keep in mind if you click the link in the price checker you are sometimes clicking an affiliate link.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> US $128.96 48% OFF|AddiesDive luxury Pilot men's watch sapphire crystal NH35 automatic watches super luminous Ceramic bezel retro 200m diver watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> I was initially attracted to the watch by the full set of numerals and the large hands, both of which improve readability.
> 
> ...


How are you finding this watch now? Still loving it?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> AliPrice search by image for Taobao, 1688, AliExpress and Alibaba. Aliexpress price tracker. Image text translation.
> 
> 
> AliPrice search by image for Taobao, 1688, AliExpress and Alibaba. Aliexpress price tracker. Image text translation.
> ...


Heimdallr said the new version of the monster will be an imrpoved version of the current model based on buyer feedback, rather than something very different. So far they have said it will have a recessed lume pip, and whiter (rather than yellowish) lume.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> How are you finding this watch now? Still loving it?


I actually ordered one about a week ago. Today with all the coupons I would be able to get it for 96 USD. I paid 121 a week ago haha. Never expected that this watch would be one of the most heavily discounted on the store, maybe that it would be like 5-10 off. I guess I paid a premium for early delivery.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

RightOne said:


> I actually ordered one about a week ago. Today with all the coupons I would be able to get it for 96 USD. I paid 121 a week ago haha. Never expected that this watch would be one of the most heavily discounted on the store, maybe that it would be like 5-10 off. I guess I paid a premium for early delivery.


Yeah I'm probably going to grab it. Any chance you could link the one for 96 USD?


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> Yeah I'm probably going to grab it. Any chance you could link the one for 96 USD?


Aliexpress gave me a personal coupon of 9 USD, which is why I am able to get it that low. But a different shop sent me a coupon code, so if you buy from
this store and use the code U7P48PXWRZJX then you should be able to get it for right about under 100.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

RightOne said:


> Aliexpress gave me a personal coupon of 9 USD, which is why I am able to get it that low. But a different shop sent me a coupon code, so if you buy from
> this store and use the code U7P48PXWRZJX then you should be able to get it for right about under 100.


Yeah I tried that earlier, they've made that code invalid on this one since the sale started.

This is the cheapest I can find, I'm happy enough with this price though.








128.96US $ 48% OFF|Addies Dive new Automatic Watches fashion watch sapphire crystal 200m diver watch ceramic bezel C3 super luminous men watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> So remember the watch winders with crazy delivery prices? This one is $11 with $12 shipping, couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let us know how it's working when you get it


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have seen a few reviews of the Pagani NTTD homage with white dial and blue and red bezel. Mostly quite positive, except the bezel is reported to be poor, and the price of the watch is high compared to other Pagani models. The price and poor bezel have put me off buying this watch.









699.95US $ |Pagani Design Series 2021 New Men's Watches Fashion Luxury Automatic Watch Men Waterproof Silica Gel Wristwatch Nh35a Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Today, I noticed that Phylida now offer the same watch in the same colours. And it has the major upgrade of a double domed sapphire crystal. It is also quite a bit cheaper than the Pagani. The downside is that it has a miyota movement, whereas the Pagani has a NH35.









113.1US $ 40% OFF|20bar Water Resistant White Matte Dial Japan Miyota Automatic Watch Diver300m Style Sapphire Crystal - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I have seen a few reviews of the Pagani NTTD homage with white dial and blue and red bezel. Mostly quite positive, except the bezel is reported to be poor, and the price of the watch is high compared to other Pagani models. The price and poor bezel have put me off buying this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd definitely recommend the Phylida over the Pagani Design. The build quality is a lot of better. Just remember that the red part on both bezels will be painted on though.

Here's a comparison review I did between the Bliger, Pagani Design and Phylida:

Bliger: 72.45US $ 31% OFF|41mm Bliger Black Dial Sapphire Glass Ceramic Bezel Stainless Steel NH35 Miyota 8215 Automatic Mens Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
Pagani Design: 116.66US $ 75% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Top brand 2020 Men automatic watch Fashion 007 men mechanical watches Curved sapphire mirror Waterproof clock NH35|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
Phylida: 119.0US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA Black Dial MIYOTA PT5000 Automatic Watch DIVER NTTD Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 200M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd definitely recommend the Phylida over the Pagani Design. The build quality is a lot of better. Just remember that the red part on both bezels will be painted on though.


I already have the Phylida NTTD in "James Bond" colours, and am very impressed with it. I hadn't noticed the blue and red bezel one until today, but I do love the colours. The bezel does look identical to the Pagani one (including red paint), so I wonder if they got them from the same place. Despite my dislike for non-hacking movements, I went ahead and bought the Phylida one anyway earlier today.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I have seen a few reviews of the Pagani NTTD homage with white dial and blue and red bezel. Mostly quite positive, except the bezel is reported to be poor, and the price of the watch is high compared to other Pagani models. The price and poor bezel have put me off buying this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if they started using either the pt5000 or miyota 9000 series movement it would be a killer.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> if they started using either the pt5000 or miyota 9000 series movement it would be a killer.


Fyi an NH35 movement is $35, a 9015 is $115... Chinese brands rarely offer the Miyota 9xx, that's microbrand territory.
As for the PT5000, the vendors on Aliexpress will prefer a Seagull ST2130 (another ETA-2824-2 clone) which is easier to source and also cheaper ($80 for the PT5000, $30 for the ST2130)

Nicolas


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> Fyi an NH35 movement is $35, a 9015 is $115... Chinese brands rarely offer the Miyota 9xx, that's microbrand territory.
> As for the PT5000, the vendors on Aliexpress will prefer a Seagull ST2130 (another ETA-2824-2 clone) which is easier to source and also cheaper ($80 for the PT5000, $30 for the ST2130)
> 
> Nicolas


I understand, but are these selling at a loss then? I suspect what they are really paying for the NH35 and could pay for the Miyota are FAR cheaper:









161.99US $ 46% OFF|Cadisen Men Watches Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Miyota 9015 Top Brand Luxury Real Diamond Watch Curved Sapphire Glass Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













128.95US $ 38% OFF|Nakzen Men Classic Automatic Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Man Stainless Steel Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino Miyota 9015 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





and this is more, but Reef Tiger are usually decent quality I think?









258.7US $ 35% OFF|Reef Tiger/RT Dress Watches For Men Miyota 9015 Super Automatic Watches Steel/Rose Gold Two Tone Business Watch RGA8015|watch business|watch forwatches for men - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Cronos make great watches, and their bronze "captain willard" is heavily discounted at the moment. But the name cronos is written on the dial with a really ugly font, which put me off buying one.

Until I discovered Cronos offer sterile dial versions too. Problem solved. So, I just bought one. This one.


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

I have seen the NH36A for sale for as little as $26 for a single pieces, and I suspect they're quite a lot cheaper when ordered in bulk.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Cronos make great watches, and their bronze "captain willard" is heavily discounted at the moment. But the name cronos is written on the dial with a really ugly font, which put me off buying one.
> 
> Until I discovered Cronos offer sterile dial versions too. Problem solved. So, I just bought one. This one.
> 
> View attachment 15753919


I didn't know they offered sterile dials now too. The better logo with different font is a lot better than the old one as well.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I didn't know they offered sterile dials now too. The better logo with different font is a lot better than the old one as well.
> 
> www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


I guess the big price reduction is because they are doing a clear out of old stock with the unpopular font. So, I was surprised to see sterile dials available too. I would probably have gone with the improved font, which I do agree is much better, but it wasn't available on the bronze willard.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Cronos make great watches, and their bronze "captain willard" is heavily discounted at the moment. But the name cronos is written on the dial with a really ugly font, which put me off buying one.
> 
> Until I discovered Cronos offer sterile dial versions too. Problem solved. So, I just bought one. This one.
> 
> View attachment 15753919


If you hate the sterile, which I don't, a custom dial is 30 USD. The watch is honestly a steal for the price and my favorite bronze piece at the moment


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Eltrebor said:


> If you hate the sterile, which I don't, a custom dial is 30 USD. The watch is honestly a steal for the price and my favorite bronze piece at the moment


Nooo ... I love the sterile dial. I just didn't know Cronos offered one. I also didn't know the offered custom dials. Good to know. Glad you like yours!


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Does anyone got a link to the offering of the bronze willard?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Poerger said:


> Does anyone got a link to the offering of the bronze willard?


Here is the Cronos store (where I bought mine) and on there are a few links to different versions of the Bronze Willard (with leather band, or with waffle strap, and so on).



Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## Reserpor (Nov 13, 2011)

There are already some videos of the new San Martin SN008-G (Black Bay 58 homage).

I have been waiting for a Black Bay 58 homage for a while and this one looks good, but I don't think it would fulfill my needs. I like the overall quality that it seems to have and I love the thickness, yet there are some details that don't convince me, the biggest one being the too yellowish lume (for my personal taste) applied on the indexes.

Full review:






Unboxing and first impressions:


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Deleted post. Asked a question that had already been answered, and didn't notice it until after posting.


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

To noone's surprise the Steeldive price error is not going through. "Warehouse virus check" uhuh...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

There is a trend lately of brands that were previously selling at the 50-80 euro range getting at 120-130 euro range. The only added feature is super-luminova for some of them and a bit better straps. See Phylida and Pagani Design for example. It started with the Bond homages now you are getting in black bay homages etc. Let me bring an example:
- Pagani Design Submariner homage (42+ mm). It has 10bar water resistance, stainless steel case and bracelet, NH35 movement, ceramic bezel. Overall the two disappointing issues with it are the short hands and the mediocre lume. Other than that, I don't see any other real issue.








99.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 PAGANI DESIGN Mechanical Wristwatch Luxury Brand Men Watches Automatic Black Stainless Steel Waterproof Business Watch Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




- Pagani Design BB58 homage (42mm). The main difference with the above is the super luminova. I can understand the aluminum bezel instead of a ceramic due to the original having aluminum. The dial has a nice pattern which would cost a bit more than a plain dial and the hands are the correct size.








87.99US $ 84% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Bb58 Men's Watches Mechanical Watch For Men Luxury Automatic Watch Men Nh35 100m Waterproof Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




It is practically double the price of the first model.
For me it feels like they are cashing in the trend and global interest of real value watches. But are you feeling ok for it? Also, having more than 20 watches in my collection currently, I see most getting worn 5-10 times a year. I am starting to feel that for such a watch it is not worth it to spend lots. I got the Benyar explorer homage for 30 euros. I wore it a week straight when I got it changing straps daily and I enjoyed it a lot. It has many problematic issues e.g. no one really knows what type of case I got because there are videos showing both an alloy case and a stainless steel case, lume is terrible, hands are short. Other than that it is a nice little watch, accuracy on the wrist of about +7 seconds a day and maybe I will wear it 5-10 times more this year. Moreover, when I get the time I will try to make it all matte - there was a limited edition of the explorer like that which I loved. So, for this kind of use, does it make sense to pay 70 to get the Phylida one? It did not for me and that's why I did not get it in the first place. I am in this kind of situation with the new models of the brands asking for over 120 euros. If I really like a watch and see it been worn considerably, of course I would go for the more expensive one. But for the rest? I do not know.

PS. The only thing that might make me pull the trigger on the BB58 pagani homage is the bracelet. I have until the 25th to think about it when the big sale is taking place.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

25th big sale? 

Isn't there a sale already at the moment?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Poerger said:


> 25th big sale?
> 
> Isn't there a sale already at the moment?


The current sale is a small sale, with tiny discounts. There are a few bigger sales throughout the year, and the next "big" one is towards the end of this month.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Good to know, thanks


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> There is a trend lately of brands that were previously selling at the 50-80 euro range getting at 120-130 euro range. The only added feature is super-luminova for some of them and a bit better straps. See Phylida and Pagani Design for example. It started with the Bond homages now you are getting in black bay homages etc. Let me bring an example:
> - Pagani Design Submariner homage (42+ mm). It has 10bar water resistance, stainless steel case and bracelet, NH35 movement, ceramic bezel. Overall the two disappointing issues with it are the short hands and the mediocre lume. Other than that, I don't see any other real issue.
> 
> 
> ...


Take a break from getting a new watch for a while, unless there is some spectacular sale on something you want.
Pick up some straps, and make your fav watches interesting again at a fraction of the price.
That is what I am doing.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A local watch group bought a load of bronze watches with their own logo on them. One of the group members showed me his watch, and I said "I recognise that watch. Did you got them customised by San Martin?"

I was thinking of this watch ($336 on AliExpress):









360.0US $ 25% OFF|San Martin 41mm High Quality Retro Bronze Men Watch 50bar Engraving Traditional Pattern Automatic Mechanical Watches Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





He replied "No, we got them from the factory on Alibaba", which lead me to this watch ($22 on Alibaba)






Private-your-label-luxury-wrist-watch


Private-your-label-luxury-wrist-watch



www.alibaba.com





Different movement, but other than that, I am left scratching my head.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Here is another puzzling example, for all those who (like me) wonder how Escapement Time have made such great watches at such low prices. Particularly since he (allegedly) makes them all by hand himself.

Look in detail at this type-B flieger for $42.80 if you buy 100 of them (cheaper if you buy more).










Even the case back is identical:










It makes me wonder if "assembled by hand" by Escapement Time means "put in a box and taken to the post office".






Branded Wholesale High Quality 316l Steel Fashion Logo Pilot Watch Automatic - Buy Big Own Automatic Pilot Watch,Luxury Custom Pilot Watch,Men Style Pilot Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Branded Wholesale High Quality 316l Steel Fashion Logo Pilot Watch Automatic - Buy Big Own Automatic Pilot Watch,Luxury Custom Pilot Watch,Men Style Pilot Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> A local watch group bought a load of bronze watches with their own logo on them. One of the group members showed me his watch, and I said "I recognise that watch. Did you got them customised by San Martin?"
> 
> I was thinking of this watch ($336 on AliExpress):
> 
> ...


Well the watch in the Alibaba factory:

is not water resistant
it has a brass case and not bronze
it has a quartz movement
and for a single piece it asks for 80 USD.

Now my huge concern is only one thing - if San Martin actually uses a different case which would justify the increased price. If San Martin is really tin bronze with 5bar water resistance plus the movement you get a total price that is logical. If San Martin cheats and uses this brass case naming it bronze, then they are ripping people off...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> Well the watch in the Alibaba factory:
> 
> is not water resistant
> it has a brass case and not bronze
> ...


I agree it is a different movement, but it certainly isn't a brass case. That is likely a bad translation in the description. If you look at the link to Alibaba, it even says it is a Tin Bronze case (just like the San Martin one).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

And a third example, this time it looks like San Martin used photoshop to add their own logo to the photo from Alibaba

Buy them in bulk on Alibaba for $49 each










Add your own logo


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

One last example. San Martin mostly offer homages, but they also offer some high end "original designs" for a much bigger price. Such as this really nice titatnium watch, which has a 5* rating from its satisfied buyers, despite costing $669










Compared to this one, which costs $100 on Alibaba if you buy in bulk, and they will even add your own logo to the dial


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Here is another puzzling example, for all those who (like me) wonder how Escapement Time have made such great watches at such low prices. Particularly since he (allegedly) makes them all by hand himself.
> 
> Look in detail at this type-B flieger for $42.80 if you buy 100 of them (cheaper if you buy more).
> 
> ...


Now we know who to blame for the hideous orange strap.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> And a third example, this time it looks like San Martin used photoshop to add their own logo to the photo from Alibaba
> 
> Buy them in bulk on Alibaba for $49 each
> 
> ...


I think it's more likely the one on alibaba has photoshopped the San Martin pictures. 49 bucks for that watch? With that finish, with that movement? F. No haha

I think you're more likely to get a nice box of bricks when you order them in bulk from alibaba.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> I think it's more likely the one on alibaba has photoshopped the San Martin pictures. 49 bucks for that watch? With that finish, with that movement? F. No haha


It could be. But then somebody buying 300 of them would be seriously kicking up a fuss if the delivered items where not as shown in the description.

As far as I can tell, the Alibaba wholesalers offer the cases and dials, but with really cheap movements. If you buy in bulk, they will customise the dial with your own logo, and, of course, you can pay extra to upgrade the movement. Which is what I imagine San Martin are doing.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> It could be. But then somebody buying 300 of them would be seriously kicking up a fuss if the delivered items where not as shown in the description.
> 
> As far as I can tell, the Alibaba wholesalers offer the cases and dials, but with really cheap movements. If you buy in bulk, they will customise the dial with your own logo, and, of course, you can pay extra to upgrade the movement. Which is what I imagine San Martin are doing.


I doubt it.
It comes across as saying Rolex has photoshopped the pictures of Submariners taken from AliExpress or Alibaba instead of the other way around and when you're ordering them in bulk for a couple of bucks you're doing what Rolex is doing.

Not saying it can't happen but for those prices and quality I'd like to see something more than mere speculation to believe it.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

waouh i love this new san martin !


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> I doubt it.
> It comes across as saying Rolex has photoshopped the pictures of Submariners taken from AliExpress or Alibaba instead of the other way around and when you're ordering them in bulk for a couple of bucks you're doing what Rolex is doing.
> 
> Not saying it can't happen but for those prices and quality I'd like to see something more than mere speculation to believe it.


Rolex design and make their own watches and have a huge staff. San Martin don't. They are actually a very small and very young company.

They do now have a few of their own in-house designs, but most of their watches are homages, using standard parts. They rely on nearby factories to supply the actual watches, which then go through final assembly and packaging in-house at the San Martin offices.

Here is a little bit of history on San Martin:









ABOUT US


ABOUT SAN MARTIN WATCHES HOME PAGESHOP PAGESAN MARTIN is a young brand. Founded in 2016 by a veteran, Mr.Liao JiaMing. From the identity of the original watch enthusiasts to the road of watchmakers…




sanmartinwatches.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

ultra cheap bulk orders on Alibaba are sus. My guess is they'll take your $5k or whatever and then send you something cheaper that kinda looks the same. Depending on seller.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> Rolex design and make their own watches and have a huge staff. San Martin don't. They are actually a very small and very young company.
> 
> They do now have a few of their own in-house designs, but most of their watches are homages, using standard parts. They rely on nearby factories to supply the actual watches, which then go through final assembly and packaging in-house at the San Martin offices.
> 
> ...


As do a lot of brands including Swiss ones. That does not mean you can get a _insert well known brand_ watch for peanuts. If it's too good to be true, and it is than it's likely not true.

Btw. can i interest you in a bridge i have for sale? ?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Those Alibaba pictures are meaningless. Somebody recently posted a sterile Christopher Ward "homage" from Alibaba for some silly low prices. Of course it's just a photoshopped legit watch. You are NOT getting a sterile San Martin for $22 or whatever from there.


----------



## Charliejadk (Jul 17, 2020)

I just could never see me spending over $100 on a watch from AliExpress. They have some good looking watches, but you can find better used ones for the same price range elsewhere.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Charliejadk said:


> I just could never see me spending over $100 on a watch from AliExpress. They have some good looking watches, but you can find better used ones for the same price range elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're missing out on some really good watches.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> A local watch group bought a load of bronze watches with their own logo on them. One of the group members showed me his watch, and I said "I recognise that watch. Did you got them customised by San Martin?"
> 
> I was thinking of this watch ($336 on AliExpress):
> 
> ...


What were the specs on the watch? Did it look like a $250 Ali watch? Did it look like a $25 Ali watch? How many did they buy? I am curious.
I read through the company bio and the specs on Alibaba, but I am curious as to what they actually purchased.

Edit for clarity.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Charliejadk said:


> I just could never see me spending over $100 on a watch from AliExpress. They have some good looking watches, but you can find better used ones for the same price range elsewhere.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....Like?

There are some pretty incredible watches on Ali express....as long as you don't care about perfect QC, or originality, or brand recognition. straight up watch for watch, you aren't going to beat brands like Pagani Design, Phylida, or San martin.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

nello said:


> What were the specs on the watch? Did it look like a $250 Ali watch? Did it look like a $25 Ali watch? How many did they buy? I am curious.
> I read through the company bio and the specs on Alibaba, but I am curious as to what they actually purchased.
> 
> Edit for clarity.


It looked just like a San Martin good quality watch. I only spend a few minutes looking at it, but I certainly wouldn't have blinked if he told me that he paid $200 (or even more, given the custom logo). Didn't look like a cheap watch at all.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> One last example. San Martin mostly offer homages, but they also offer some high end "original designs" for a much bigger price. Such as this really nice titatnium watch, which has a 5* rating from its satisfied buyers, despite costing $669
> 
> View attachment 15755624
> 
> ...


You've highlighted the classic bait and switch approach most of the wholesalers on Alibaba use to get people to start a conversation with them. There is a 0% chance you would get the exact case, finish, movement, etc. for the price listed. The sellers know this and want you to be lured in. The price will then jump up to near, at, or above the San Martin price depending on what you are looking to achieve and the volume of units you are willing to purchase.

Please refrain from using these as examples to show people how marked up SM or Escapement Time pieces are because you aren't painting an accurate picture.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest review is up...San Martin V2's are being sold again...so I figured I'd drop my video on it. 
Kind of played out at this point, but you can't argue the value on these sub homages.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Rabirnie said:


> You've highlighted the classic bait and switch approach most of the wholesalers on Alibaba use to get people to start a conversation with them. There is a 0% chance you would get the exact case, finish, movement, etc. for the price listed. The sellers know this and want you to be lured in. The price will then jump up to near, at, or above the San Martin price depending on what you are looking to achieve and the volume of units you are willing to purchase.
> 
> Please refrain from using these as examples to show people how marked up SM or Escapement Time pieces are because you aren't painting an accurate picture.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You make some great points, and you might be right about "bait and switch". Having said that, I don't think it is unreasonable to believe that Escapement Time buys the Fliegers already completely made from Alibaba, then sells them for double what he paid. That would seem a reasonable mark up, given that he has to pay a commission to AliExpress, package them, pay to ship them, and spend hours of his time on this. It does, though, make me doubt the story that he hand builds them all himself, which I was already suspicious of when he said he has a full time job, and these watches are a side-gig.

In terms of the San Martin watches, I don't know what to make of them to be honest. I certainly don't have a problem with them sourcing the cases cheaply, and upgrading the movements, replacing straps, dealing with quality control, paying a fee to AliExpress, shipping them, providing customer support, etc. And some of the cases are so specific, such as the weird shaped San Martin Titanium one shown above, I can't imagine the factory has fake versions that they would sell in the hundreds to unsuspecting customers.

Overall, it is all very opaque. I can't paint a picture, either accurate or inaccurate, but did think those cases shown above were at least interesting.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Orrrrr, they don't actually have what's on the pictures. (because they stole and photoshopped them) I'm starting to see where that bad luck is coming from 🙄


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Contract manufacturing..


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I can't imagine the factory has fake versions that they would sell in the hundreds to unsuspecting customers.


That's the thing, they don't. They don't actually have the stuff they're selling/showing on pictures already produced.










Check out this awesome Oris homage for only $50, it looks so similar it must be the actual factory that is making these!










Zelos is a rip off!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> It looked just like a San Martin good quality watch. I only spend a few minutes looking at it, but I certainly wouldn't have blinked if he told me that he paid $200 (or even more, given the custom logo). Didn't look like a cheap watch at all.


Any chance getting a photo of it? Or link to a forum or something?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

crAss said:


> Any chance getting a photo of it? Or link to a forum or something?


Interested as well.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Alex_B. said:


> Orrrrr, they don't actually have what's on the pictures. (because they stole and photoshopped them) I'm starting to see where that bad luck is coming from


Yep, they just stole the image and try to sell something...
Alibaba is - in my opinion - not as focused on the west as customers as aliX.

There is zero chance to buy a san martin with slightly worse specs for 50usd.

In regards of people telling you about their great deals and abilities to buy cheap... It's often just that: people exaggerating


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Poerger said:


> Yep, they just stole the image and try to sell something...
> Alibaba is - in my opinion - not as focused on the west as customers as aliX.
> 
> There is zero chance to buy a san martin with slightly worse specs for 50usd.
> ...


Exactly and also the notion San Martin is mostly using generic components is quite frankly ludicrous.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Alex_B. said:


> Exactly and also the notion San Martin is mostly using generic components is quite frankly ludicrous.


I mean it's not impossible that there is a vendor selling san martin cases. But most times that's a rogue manufacturing plant which produces for the brand and tries to make some money on the side. But I guess it's a rare thing, also not as cheap as it's portrayed here.
Wasn't there a NTH on alibaba for 80USD?! 

Also these chinese brands do not use generic cases, even the 6105-8110 hommages from heimdallr, san martin and so on are using different cases (differences in the shape and finish)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Yep, they just stole the image and try to sell something...
> Alibaba is - in my opinion - not as focused on the west as customers as aliX.
> 
> There is zero chance to buy a san martin with slightly worse specs for 50usd.
> ...





Poerger said:


> Wasn't there a NTH on alibaba for 80USD?!


^^^^^ this


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Hahaha - OK, it looks like I believed Alibaba too much. I apologise for being naive about the sneaky lies of some sellers on Alibaba.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> You make some great points, and you might be right about "bait and switch". Having said that, I don't think it is unreasonable to believe that Escapement Time buys the Fliegers already completely made from Alibaba, then sells them for double what he paid. That would seem a reasonable mark up, given that he has to pay a commission to AliExpress, package them, pay to ship them, and spend hours of his time on this. It does, though, make me doubt the story that he hand builds them all himself, which I was already suspicious of when he said he has a full time job, and these watches are a side-gig.
> 
> In terms of the San Martin watches, I don't know what to make of them to be honest. I certainly don't have a problem with them sourcing the cases cheaply, and upgrading the movements, replacing straps, dealing with quality control, paying a fee to AliExpress, shipping them, providing customer support, etc. And some of the cases are so specific, such as the weird shaped San Martin Titanium one shown above, I can't imagine the factory has fake versions that they would sell in the hundreds to unsuspecting customers.
> 
> Overall, it is all very opaque. I can't paint a picture, either accurate or inaccurate, but did think those cases shown above were at least interesting.


Pretty sure if the ET guy bought the watches straight from Alibaba we'd see them pop up elsewhere. But we don't: only on the ET store. 
Its really not unfeasible to run a micro brand (inc some in-house production) as a side job. Seen some westerners do it too.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

New strap of Ali for my Duro. Shame about the end links, I just need to figure out how to adjust it.

I thought I could do it with the pointy end of the spring bar tool, but I can't get them out.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

FatalException said:


> New strap of Ali for my Duro. Shame about the end links, I just need to figure out how to adjust it.
> 
> I thought I could do it with the pointy end of the spring bar tool, but I can't get them out.
> 
> ...


Excellent bracelet. I have three watches with this one fitted and it's really comfortable. The best way I've found to remove it is with one of these from AliEx....

8.59US $ 35% OFF|Watch Bracelet Pliers 6825 Standard of Spring Bar Remover Watch Bands Repair Removing Tool|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


----------



## 10Swiss10 (Apr 17, 2019)

My only hope with all the BB58 homages coming out is they will finally carry more curved end rubber bracelets for it.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Excellent bracelet. I have three watches with this one fitted and it's really comfortable. The best way I've found to remove it is with one of these from AliEx....
> 
> 8.59US $ 35% OFF|Watch Bracelet Pliers 6825 Standard of Spring Bar Remover Watch Bands Repair Removing Tool|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


wow, i need one of those!!!!!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> wow, i need one of those!!!!!


It was worth every penny just for using on the bracelet above. I actually bought it for my Doxa. Their bracelet tolerances are so tight that nothing else would remove the end links from the watch. This tool did it on the first attempt and not a scratch on the bracelet or lugs. Considering the official Doxa beads of rice bracelet is around $450, I was a bit nervous!!!!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

I'm interested in this Zenith Bronze Pilot homage. Has anyone tried it? Any other recommendations?

US $314.90 33%OFF | Sapphire crystal 43mm green dial luminous marks bronze case vinatge Seagull ST2130 automatic movement men's pilot dive watch








329.0US $ 30% OFF|Sapphire crystal 43mm green dial luminous marks bronze case vinatge Seagull ST2130 automatic movement men's pilot dive watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Hahaha - OK, it looks like I believed Alibaba too much. I apologise for being naive about the sneaky lies of some sellers on Alibaba.


I would not say naive. I think it was fairly thought provoking, especially given that you actually saw a delivered watch. 
Plus, it may save someone here the trouble of going down that hole. If it is a hole. 
I would still like to see some pictures if you ever see the guy with the watch again.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> I'm interested in this Zenith Bronze Pilot homage. Has anyone tried it? Any other recommendations?
> 
> US $314.90 33%OFF | Sapphire crystal 43mm green dial luminous marks bronze case vinatge Seagull ST2130 automatic movement men's pilot dive watch
> 
> ...


I know there is one frequent Cronos poster in WUS that owns and loves this Hruodland








Hruodland(Cronos) Aviator watch


I bought this watch on ebay from the seller that I bought my Cronos Bronze Diver 62MAS from. The one I got has an SW200 movement price was $398.




www.watchuseek.com





Other WUS posters who had bought the very same model








Anyone ever purchased a Hruodland (wrwatches)?


WRwatches has a Hruodland Bronze Big Pilot (zenith heritage pilot homage) watch that I am interested in. I haven't heard of them before but the watch looks great and the specs seem really good for the sub $300 price range. Does anyone have any experience with this brand/site? Thanks for any...




www.watchuseek.com





An alternative would be this SS Akires Big Pilot but it has a pull-out crown.








195.97US $ 51% OFF|Men's Mechanical Watch PT5000 Automatic Wristwatch Luxury 43mm Calendar Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock Relojes Para Hombre 2021|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com









Swiss_watches_luxury_ETA_wristwatch_man_leather_automatic_watch_custom_logo_mechanical_watch_automatic_for_men


Swiss_watches_luxury_ETA_wristwatch_man_leather_automatic_watch_custom_logo_mechanical_watch_automatic_for_men



gelaishi.en.alibaba.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Shirryu MM on the market 








140.0US $ |Thorn Large Mm Nh35 Movement Automatic Mechanical Diving Watch Male Water Ghost 300 Meters Waterproof Sports And Leisure Series - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























Quite a few curious looking oddities coming out








171.97US $ 50% OFF|Luxury Watch Men Sports Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Fashion Designer Stainless Steel 5bar Waterproof Clock Reloj Hombre 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

While unwonted designs are innovative...but can some tell the time from those pics in a glance



Desk-bound said:


> Quite a few curious looking oddities coming out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

FatalException said:


> New strap of Ali for my Duro. Shame about the end links, I just need to figure out how to adjust it.
> 
> I thought I could do it with the pointy end of the spring bar tool, but I can't get them out.
> 
> ...


a link please
thanks


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

10Swiss10 said:


> My only hope with all the BB58 homages coming out is they will finally carry more curved end rubber bracelets for it.


I will have to restrain myself not to get one for at least 4 months, so that multiple reviews start coming up. The ones that look good have a big price increase in comparison to previous models from the known brands and we have to see to what extent this is something that is visible on the final product.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

bearwithwatch said:


> While unwonted designs are innovative...but can some tell the time from those pics in a glance


Hexagon Storm. Another crap Chinese watch name. This one is a homage to the Dietrich Perception with a retail of CHF 25,000.





Coming soon – Dietrich







dietrich.com













I think the Aliexpress photo is a photoshop of a real picture from the Watchinsanity website. Dietrich: Perception "The First Complication"


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Should a watch with a sapphire crystal cost more than one with a mineral crystal? A few weeks ago, Gary at the I Like Watches channel on Youtube reviewed a $50 watch which is a homage of a Mondaine swiss railway watch.

At the time, I clicked on Gary's affiliate link, and noticed that some of the watches said "sapphire" on the dial and some didn't. I wondered why. So I asked.

After several weeks delay, the seller has finally replied: only the ones with sapphire on the dial have sapphire crystal. The others have mineral crystal. Yet the price is the same.

They have now decided to make the the sapphire one more expensive than the mineral one: "AM7068 lens material is mineral glass with sapphire coating, and AM038 lens material is sapphire crystal. For promotion, we sell both with same price, we'll adjust the price of AM038 in near future."

They haven't done it yet, and I noticed both versions are now on sale for $42









55.2US $ 39% OFF|Watch For Men Mechanical Automatic Watches Luxury Brand Men's Wristwatch Montre Homme Chronograph Male Clock Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> New Shirryu MM on the market
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Thorn watch is interesting. The Proxima, SM and SteelDive are all front loaders, whereas the Thorn is a rear loader. I haven't seen a jubilee style MM300 bracelt used before other than a StrapCode. The seller has 0% feedback.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Should a watch with a sapphire crystal cost more than one with a mineral crystal? A few weeks ago, Gary at the I Like Watches channel on Youtube reviewed a $50 watch which is a homage of a Mondaine swiss railway watch.


There really should not be much difference at all in cost between flat mineral and sapphire crystals - you can buy flat sapphire crystals on Ali for a couple of UK pounds.
Domed and box domed are a big difference though, sapphire is quite expensive for these.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

But they are mentioning mineral with sapphire coating...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Have you tested Skmei's Nautilus homage ? (model #1717)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Follow-up: for 11€ I said why the hell not and ordered it. It arrived today.

The materials (velvety hard plastic case, super flexible rubber band) and dimensions: 38x38 mm wide (42 mm with the 'ears'), 10 mm thick, are not bad at all!









Small deception: the indices are silver and not white like I thought. There was a spec of dust/glue on one index:









They put a golden clasp on an otherwise silver watch (index, crown)?? Not sure why.









The movement is a $3 Japanese PC21J, very silent.









I changed the clasp for a silver one.









I slightly modded the watch by removing the ticking second hand and making the dial sterile, the result is unpretentious but I like it.. so cheap it can get a beating while gardening or doing manual work 









Nicolas


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Follow-up: for 11€ I said why the hell not and ordered it. It arrived today.
> 
> The materials (velvety hard plastic case, super flexible rubber band) and dimensions: 38x38 mm wide (42 mm with the 'ears'), 10 mm thick, are not bad at all!
> 
> ...


That's certainly a way to make the dial sterile!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Techme said:


> Hexagon Storm. Another crap Chinese watch name. This one is a homage to the Dietrich Perception with a retail of CHF 25,000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when do we stop calling them homages haha, that's a copy. A shame, I was thinking it was ugly but at least original, but of course not.


Springy Watch said:


> Should a watch with a sapphire crystal cost more than one with a mineral crystal? A few weeks ago, Gary at the I Like Watches channel on Youtube reviewed a $50 watch which is a homage of a Mondaine swiss railway watch.
> 
> At the time, I clicked on Gary's affiliate link, and noticed that some of the watches said "sapphire" on the dial and some didn't. I wondered why. So I asked.
> 
> ...


You can get an actual Mondaine rail watch for petty cheap on eBay if you don't mind quartz and mineral. I find the original design quite appealing and interesting. 
The Berny looks decent though, be curious to see what you think.

One review said he got the watch for 'free' with a coins + $0.01 promotion. I see those every day but they're always sold out. One time I did see some cheap earphones for $0.01+coins but when I tried to buy it said can't ship to your country ?‍♂


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> I know there is one frequent Cronos poster in WUS that owns and loves this Hruodland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


£95 for an ETA movement is excellent, I paid a lot more for my Hruodland bronze with ETA.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> That's certainly a way to make the dial sterile!


I removed the "Skmei" and "quartz" with a q-tip dipped in alcohol, but this removed the black paint  so I resolved to use black ink...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> One time I did see some cheap earphones for $0.01+coins but when I tried to buy it said can't ship to your country ?‍♂


I bought a watch from Phylida on Monday. After placing the order all seemed fine, until a few hours later it was rejected rather than the usual "confirmed" status. So, I decided to try to order it again, and I wasn't able to. It now had the unexpected message "cannot deliver to your country", which wasn't there when I placed the order a few hours earlier.

Never had a problem with buying from Phylida before, so no idea why the possibility to deliver here changed so suddenly.

Not a big deal, since I was able to order the Cronos Willard straight after this without problems and that was confirmed and has now already shipped.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Should a watch with a sapphire crystal cost more than one with a mineral crystal? A few weeks ago, Gary at the I Like Watches channel on Youtube reviewed a $50 watch which is a homage of a Mondaine swiss railway watch.
> 
> At the time, I clicked on Gary's affiliate link, and noticed that some of the watches said "sapphire" on the dial and some didn't. I wondered why. So I asked.
> 
> ...


The only versions I saw with "Sapphire" marked on the dial also had numerals at 12, 9, and 3 o'clock. I just ordered the mineral crystal version without the numerals and got a $3 discount from some promotion, not sure which, bringing it down to $39. Seems like a great deal for an automatic with a stainless steel brushed case and a Swiss railway style look.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> when do we stop calling them homages haha, that's a copy. A shame, I was thinking it was ugly but at least original, but of course not.
> 
> You can get an actual Mondaine rail watch for petty cheap on eBay if you don't mind quartz and mineral. I find the original design quite appealing and interesting.
> The Berny looks decent though, be curious to see what you think.
> ...


I have the Berny AM7068, and it is a nice enough watch for the $34 I paid three years ago (remember when Chinese watches were really cheap?).
The red second hand seem a bit delicate compared to the Mondaine, and it has a lume pip that is the only lume on the watch. The TY2806 (undecorated ST1612) works fine, but can experience a slight stutter after being set. The strap is better quality than typical for this price range, and claims to be "cowhide", instead of mere leather. You'll notice it doesn't have the common, "bamboo" grain pattern.

The case is brushed stainless steel, but I read that it's not 316L, but a 304L variant (as used in flatware). FYI - 316L and 304L are families of stainless steel alloys, and can differ slightly in exact formula percentages. 18/8 and 18/10 are both 304L alloys for flatware, and indicate 18% Chromium and either 8% or 10% Nickel content. 316L Stainless typically adds 2% to 3% Molybdenum for extra corrosion resistance, especially for exposure to salt water and acids.

For a while last year, it seemed like the company was only selling this model using their "FIRSTIME" branding. Thankfully, it seems like they thought better of the name change.


----------



## keg81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi from İstanbul!

I received two lesser known Phylida's yesterday. I couldn't find any real pictures of those before purchasing. Maybe i can help someone who wonders about these models.
















MI 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

the phylida yachtmaster looks very nice !


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

I am looking for a brand that makes women watches with sapphire crystals (max 38 mm).


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

keg81 said:


> Hi from İstanbul!
> 
> I received two lesser known Phylida's yesterday. I couldn't find any real pictures of those before purchasing. Maybe i can help someone who wonders about these models.
> 
> ...


Yes, please post more about the Yachtmaster, the top picture please.


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

pdino said:


> I am looking for a brand that makes women watches with sapphire crystals (max 38 mm).


Me too !

So far I have found some models from Berny, Starking, cadisen and Boderry (wether auto or quartz).

From those brands, I only have one watch from cadisen (C1032) and I I never experienced their female models. I guess that if the spec sheets of the male models are trusted (I think it's the case for those 4 brands, by the members of this forum at least) it should be the same with the female models. But I don't have any personal experience on this.

I have been recently in contact with berny store concerning 2 of their models and they have answered me fairly quickly (extra photo, movement model).

I think Gary from I like watches reviewed a female model from starking (around 30-40€) and the conclusion was not great if I remember well. Though I don't find the video back (probably was deleted when his channel went down).

If anybody have extra informations/experience on woman watches, I'm interested as well.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

pdino said:


> I am looking for a brand that makes women watches with sapphire crystals (max 38 mm).


gladster?


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Starking arrived today. Ordered on February 27th. Not bad time from China to U.S. 
Really liking it so far after a few hours. Came nicely packaged. 
Looks nice, feels like it's of decent quality. 
Non hacking, dual language day and date wheel(chinese and english), non hand winding, miyota automatic with screw down crown.

Only thing that doesn't match up to the advertised pictures is the miyota movement. In the ad, it is gold color, mine is not. Other than that, I'm digging this. The included leather strap is cheap, but it's actually fairly comfortable. And the only thing that catches my eye as "off" in the finish on the face, is the day wheel is a different shade of white from the date wheel next to it. For less than $60 I'm not complaining tho.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Colorful squares Skmei 1627 and 1554 watch review (~13$ on ali)*
 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AcI0Li 







































youtube.com/c/GedmisLaguna


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani just released an explorer II homage....looks really good other than the 42mm diameter.








110.49US $ 83% OFF|2022 Pagani Design New Men's Automatic Mechanical Watches Gmt Watch 42mm Sapphire Stainless Steel Waterproof Watch Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













just take those macro images with a grain of salt...you can clearly see they just photoshopped the dial into the actual rolex case.
in this image you can see the Rolex engraved Rehaut.









now I'm trying to decide whether to cancel my BB order and get this instead 🤔🤔


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Pagani just released an explorer II homage....looks really good other than the 42mm diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These do look good.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Pagani just released an explorer II homage....looks really good other than the 42mm diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you see the Pagani Design new Aquaterra as well? It looks like Pagani have been very busy with photoshop indeed. Although I wasn't impressed with the spelling of "watere" on the dial.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Did you see the Pagani Design new Aquaterra as well? It looks like Pagani have been very busy with photoshop indeed. Although I wasn't impressed with the spelling of "watere" on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15760449


Lol

Got a link? My usual pagani stores didn't show this model.

Did and image search and goes the Phylida...so maybe they just photoshopped the Phylida...lol

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Lol
> 
> Got a link? My usual pagani stores didn't show this model.
> 
> ...


Pagani Design posted it on their Facebook page yesterday:



__ https://www.facebook.com/PaganiDesignStore/posts/6037651272927749


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Photoshopping and pretending they’re their new models... dishonest thing to do. Don’t own a Pagani watch but not so sure if I’d want to now. 😂


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

frogles said:


> gladster?





borka_ said:


> Me too !
> 
> So far I have found some models from Berny, Starking, cadisen and Boderry (wether auto or quartz).
> 
> ...


I wished Pagani would hame some. These are verry nice but to big for a women.








71.99US $ 76% OFF|Pagani Ontwerp Topmerk Nieuwe Mannen Quartz Horloge Luxe Saffierglas Sporthorloge Rubber Strap Chronograph Horloge Mannen Relogio|Quartz Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

UPDATE: Sorry, it looks like they sold out of them for $109 now. The link no longer works, and there were only a few in stock when I bought one.

If you are looking for a "Captain Willard" homage, I think the one mentioned at the very end of this post is a great deal:

Heimdallr sell a pretty great "Captain Willard" homage, for around $150 on AliExpress:









298.0US $ |Heimdallr Men's Diving Watch 44mm Black Dial Blue Red Bezel Sapphire 200m Water Resistance Japan Nh35a Automatic Movement Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





They also cost around $150 on Heimdallr's own website:



https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/TURTLE-HOMAGE-Captain-Willard-Dive-Watch-p238541421



However, Heimdallr sent me a link for a heavy discount, where it costs only $109 right now, but only for the version on the leather strap:



https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/Sharkey-Captain-Willard-Dive-Watch-p310404074


----------



## keg81 (Sep 8, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Yes, please post more about the Yachtmaster, the top picture please.


Watch is with pagani design bracelet in the pictures. it's original bracelet has the same quality level with pagani one but original has glidelock mechanism which i found unnecessarily complicated for such a watch.























MI 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

pdino said:


> I am looking for a brand that makes women watches with sapphire crystals (max 38 mm).


Not sure this could work for you but I thought of mentioning it anyway. 
I recently built myself a Datejust 36mm homage buying a Parnis case.


























I'm really liking the quality and the size it's just amazing for a dress watch. 
Now, I don't know if it can be considered a women's watch as well but it surely is unisex and smaller for today's standards.

They sell it as a complete watch with what it seems to be a Miyota 8215. They have different dial and finish combinations, and they're also selling an even smaller one targeted to women on this same listing.

127.45US $ 50% OFF|Parnis Men watch 2018 Luxury Brand Gold Automatic Watch Men Women Elegant Diamond Stainless Bracelet Watches PA2112|watch men|watch parniswatch automatic - AliExpress

Hope it helps!


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Got this in today from Ali-express. Ordered on February 27th. Not bad from China to U.S. 
Came very well packaged. Double wrapped in padded bubble mailers, everything inside was nice and neat. Non hacking, seagull automatic movement. Nice looking in person, better than the pictures. The band is cheap, claims real leather but feels rubbery, and it's honestly really comfortable to wear. Also came with a nato strap. Never had one of those... I'll mess with that later. Overall my first impression is a good one. For less than $100 I'm excited to see how it holds up over time.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Did you see the Pagani Design new Aquaterra as well? It looks like Pagani have been very busy with photoshop indeed. Although I wasn't impressed with the spelling of "watere" on the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15760449


"Japan Made," right...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A week ago, I posted on here some amazing prices at the AliExpress seller "Steeldive Watch Store"

Lots of people in this group were, rightly, skeptical, but still placed orders. Including me.

The store clearly panicked at all the orders, and wrote to buyers about sudden "coronavirus outbreak" in the store preventing them fulfilling orders. Buyers were asked to "cancel your order and get a refund". I didn't bother cancelling mine, since I know that once the shipping dealine passes, AliExpress refunds buyers automatically.

Today, I received these alarming photos from the Steeldive Watch Store with the message "Boss just told all workers will be dissolved. factory went bankrupt. in order to protect your money. please cancel order and get refund."


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> A week ago, I posted on here some amazing prices at the AliExpress seller "Steeldive Watch Store"
> 
> Lots of people in this group were, rightly, skeptical, but still placed orders. Including me.
> 
> ...


Do they get penalized if you don't cancel your order? Because they seem to be pushing pretty hard for you to cancel your order. Also, those images I'm guessing are fake because who takes a picture of people disinfecting? Also, their store is still selling, just at a higher price


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> A week ago, I posted on here some amazing prices at the AliExpress seller "Steeldive Watch Store"
> 
> Lots of people in this group were, rightly, skeptical, but still placed orders. Including me.
> 
> ...


I received the same thing today. I've been impressed by their efforts to this point.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> A week ago, I posted on here some amazing prices at the AliExpress seller "Steeldive Watch Store"
> 
> Lots of people in this group were, rightly, skeptical, but still placed orders. Including me.
> 
> ...


So dramatic, can't they just cancel the orders or not fulfill them and wait for them to expire? Will AliX close their store or something if they do that?


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

I just reverse google image searched one of those pics and it had nothing to do with them. Make them cancel it, just to send a message. I sadly already canceled mine or I would wait it out


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

Looks like: 母女从湖北回南宁，不愿集中隔离并拒绝开家门，经过两天反复动员后......_青秀区
I just asked him, what his aim is...
I think it was a mistake in the prices and now they have to try to cancel the orders...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Lmao!! I'm guessing they get penalised if they cancel themselves. What an idiot, whoever is running that store... 
I was close to ordering a Cronos with SW200 but figured it wouldn't show up. I asked the seller if these were a special discount or something, hope that didn't tip him off and ruin the fun haha.


pdino said:


> I am looking for a brand that makes women watches with sapphire crystals (max 38 mm).


I would check out this video


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a link to a Q&A video I did. I know it's not really a video about AliExpress watches per se, but perhaps you guys might be interested in it anyway.






www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

lart said:


> Looks like: 母女从湖北回南宁，不愿集中隔离并拒绝开家门，经过两天反复动员后......_青秀区
> I just asked him, what his aim is...
> I think it was a mistake in the prices and now they have to try to cancel the orders...


I hope someone who ordered one of the watches from these clowns sends them the link. Price errors happen and a reasonable person would know this and cancel. Unfortunately for the store, they are full of BS, totally mishandled the situation and got their potential customers salty. They deserve what they get after the fake COVID link.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I think my joke about @Springy Watch 's exorcism is haunting me.
2 for 2 fookups that made me swear I will stop ordering anything over 50$ from Aliexpress.

1. Got a defective Heimdallr Red Monster and the seller didn't bother to exchange it, had to return it. Now Aliexpress is denying my dispute on account of stating that the return reason was "defective item" instead of "fast returns" - unbe-fking-lieveable. They have my watch and my money and I have no one to talk to...no way to send emails, call, engage in chat with a live person.
Whoever is delusional enough to think that Aliexpress offers buyer protection needs to read these horror stories.

2. Bought a Heimdallr Bronze SKX007 with green sunburst dial..and this showed up








The dial is mate plastic. I contacted the seller who said first that "it's an upgrade" then after seeing the picture that "it's the light".

No shame whatsoever in both cases and no recourse. BTW, before anyone asks, these 2 are sellers with thousands of positive feedback (96-97%) and tens of thousands of followers.

*In case anyone here has a suggestion for contacting a real human support agent (I also tried Fookbook to no avail), I'd be eternally grateful.*

It's not about a few hundreds of dollars, it's about the insane frustration to be talking to the walls.

Buyer beware.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ipse said:


> I think my joke about @Springy Watch 's exorcism is haunting me.
> 2 for 2 fookups that made me swear I will stop ordering anything over 50$ from Aliexpress.
> 
> 1. Got a defective Heimdallr Red Monster and the seller didn't bother to exchange it, had to return it. Now Aliexpress is denying my dispute on account of stating that the return reason was "defective item" instead of "fast returns" - unbe-fking-lieveable. They have my watch and my money and I have no one to talk to...no way to send emails, call, engage in chat with a live person.
> ...


In Australia we can do a credit card chargeback. Perhaps look into that avenue. Who cares if they block your account, you can make another. Take screen shots in advance if you go down this avenue. Hang in there mate.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Ipse said:


> I think my joke about @Springy Watch 's exorcism is haunting me.
> 2 for 2 fookups that made me swear I will stop ordering anything over 50$ from Aliexpress.
> 
> 1. Got a defective Heimdallr Red Monster and the seller didn't bother to exchange it, had to return it. Now Aliexpress is denying my dispute on account of stating that the return reason was "defective item" instead of "fast returns" - unbe-fking-lieveable. They have my watch and my money and I have no one to talk to...no way to send emails, call, engage in chat with a live person.
> ...


This is horrible. I hope at least the Monster situation gets resolved, because that's plain ridiculous.

Lesson learned, but that's really frustrating. I was mildly interested in the Monster, but with buyer protection as existent as free speech in China, I think I'll stick with Seikos and Orients. You saved me.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ipse said:


> I think my joke about @Springy Watch 's exorcism is haunting me.
> 2 for 2 fookups that made me swear I will stop ordering anything over 50$ from Aliexpress.


I am sorry my bad luck has spread to you 

Although, like you, I have committed several times to no longer ordering watches from AliExpress, then a few days later find my finger hovering over the "buy" button.

I hope you can resolve the issues with the two watches. I know how frustrating it can be some times.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Ipse said:


> I think my joke about @Springy Watch 's exorcism is haunting me.
> 2 for 2 fookups that made me swear I will stop ordering anything over 50$ from Aliexpress.
> 
> 1. Got a defective Heimdallr Red Monster and the seller didn't bother to exchange it, had to return it. Now Aliexpress is denying my dispute on account of stating that the return reason was "defective item" instead of "fast returns" - unbe-fking-lieveable. They have my watch and my money and I have no one to talk to...no way to send emails, call, engage in chat with a live person.
> ...


This is exactly the reason I go for ebay and/or paypal route. I presume Aliexpress has more unscrupulous sellers than say...2 years ago. It is reliable for cheaper stuff, but for anything above 50€ is as playing Russian roulette with all but one chamber loaded.
And there is new EU directive effective since 1st of July 2021 about the abolishment of VAT exemption for imported goods below 22€.



> From 1 July 2021, the EU will introduce new VAT e-commerce rules to ensure fair competition for EU businesses and reduce the VAT losses resulting from the importation of low value consignments (i.e. goods with a value not exceeding EUR 22) from third countries.
> 
> The new VAT e-commerce rules aim to increase the compliance of e-commerce stakeholders by simplifying the collection of import VAT when consumers buy goods online. They introduce new obligations for marketplaces and platforms facilitating the online supply of goods regarding distance sales of goods imported from third countries or third territories in consignments of an intrinsic value not exceeding EUR 150.
> 
> E-commerce suppliers and marketplaces/platforms, where applicable, may use a simplified system to declare and pay VAT for distance sales of goods imported from third countries in consignments not exceeding EUR 150 (IOSS).


More ? Customs formalities for low value consignments - Taxation and Customs Union - European Commission


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

The mistake here is thinking ebay and paypal are any better. I got blatantly screwed over recently and neither paypal nor ebay could/would do anything at all. Overall Aliexpress has been more reliable to me so far, you just have to count on a certain percentage of purchases going wrong on both platforms.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> I hope someone who ordered one of the watches from these clowns sends them the link. Price errors happen and a reasonable person would know this and cancel. Unfortunately for the store, they are full of BS, totally mishandled the situation and got their potential customers salty. They deserve what they get after the fake COVID link.


In Chinese (Asian) Culture everybody would know that it is just a face saving white lie, don't mind it, and cancel the order. Ali might have some penalties for them if they cannot fulfil orders, like ranking them further down in the search result list or something like that.

Little did they know that their western culture customers go full internet Karen and want them to get punished because the Karen will not get an item that was clearly mistakenly offered at a price that cannot be true.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

spacecat said:


> In Chinese (Asian) Culture everybody would know that it is just a face saving white lie, don't mind it, and cancel the order. Ali might have some penalties for them if they cannot fulfil orders, like ranking them further down in the search result list or something like that.
> 
> Little did they know that their western culture customers go full internet Karen and want them to get punished because the Karen will not get an item that was clearly mistakenly offered at a price that cannot be true.


So because they think lying is acceptable we should think that too? I'm willing to bet you wouldn't find it acceptable when done to you by a westerner.
Alternatively they could also of course simply tell the truth, admit the mistake and realize westerners do no appreciate being treated like an idiot.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

spacecat said:


> In Chinese (Asian) Culture everybody would know that it is just a face saving white lie, don't mind it, and cancel the order. Ali might have some penalties for them if they cannot fulfil orders, like ranking them further down in the search result list or something like that.
> 
> Little did they know that their western culture customers go full internet Karen and want them to get punished because the Karen will not get an item that was clearly mistakenly offered at a price that cannot be true.


Yes, I'm aware it is a part of their culture. And I'm quite insignificant to them, but I'll vote with my wallet. I have my own personal standards to live by - and blatant lying is pathetic.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Spent some time out in the sun with the San Martin Submariner homage v3 today. 4 months on and I'm still blown away by the quality of this piece.









youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## Sogeha (Jul 13, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> You make some great points, and you might be right about "bait and switch". Having said that, I don't think it is unreasonable to believe that Escapement Time buys the Fliegers already completely made from Alibaba, then sells them for double what he paid. That would seem a reasonable mark up, given that he has to pay a commission to AliExpress, package them, pay to ship them, and spend hours of his time on this. It does, though, make me doubt the story that he hand builds them all himself, which I was already suspicious of when he said he has a full time job, and these watches are a side-gig.
> 
> In terms of the San Martin watches, I don't know what to make of them to be honest. I certainly don't have a problem with them sourcing the cases cheaply, and upgrading the movements, replacing straps, dealing with quality control, paying a fee to AliExpress, shipping them, providing customer support, etc. And some of the cases are so specific, such as the weird shaped San Martin Titanium one shown above, I can't imagine the factory has fake versions that they would sell in the hundreds to unsuspecting customers.
> 
> Overall, it is all very opaque. I can't paint a picture, either accurate or inaccurate, but did think those cases shown above were at least interesting.


There is regularly a theory put forward, often presented as fact, that San Martin uses the same cases as (pick a brand). Being involved in modding and building watches and part of a group of over a hundred kindred spirits, I can tell you first hand I know that the MM, 116610 and Datejust from San Martin are not the same case as Steeldive or any other brand I have ever taken apart. I would imagine they outsource manufacturing, perhaps they buy cases from a catalogue, perhaps they design them, I don't know

I will believe Alibaba sells the same watches, unbranded for far less when someone buys 300 and proves it

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> In Chinese (Asian) Culture everybody would know that it is just a face saving white lie, don't mind it, and cancel the order. Ali might have some penalties for them if they cannot fulfil orders, like ranking them further down in the search result list or something like that.
> 
> Little did they know that their western culture customers go full internet Karen and want them to get punished because the Karen will not get an item that was clearly mistakenly offered at a price that cannot be true.


In my case, there are five reasons I have not cancelled my order:

1: I don't believe the messages and photos of a covid outbreak, nor that they are going bankrupt. Maybe it is indeed a culture clash, but I don't care about "saving face" when they are lying to me. They should have just said "sorry, that price was wrong, so we have to cancel your order".

2: The seller hasn't explained why they are demanding that the dozens of customers do the cancellation, rather than the seller doing it. If they said "my seller ranking would take a big hit if I do it, but your buyer ranking will not be at all impacted" then I would cancel for sure.

3: Their threat about "you will lose your money" is nonsense. I have had orders not shipped before, and they were cancelled automatically by AliExpress when a shipment deadline expired. That is, there is a process already in place for this.

4: I cannot believe, at all, that the seller is really going to ship all these watches, given that it is now almost certain that the price was wrong (rather than, say, a clearance sale). There are now two days left until the order is automatically cancelled, so I am curious to see if they will let that happen or finally start being honest or even cancel the order themselves.

5: If it all turns out to be true, and they really are going bankrupt due to covid, then cancelling and getting a refund is the last thing I would want to do. I would want them to keep my money, because they would need it more than I do. I would actually feel guilty about getting a refund.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Is this an homage to anything?

I usually don't follow pricey watches so when I buy a Chinese branded watch from Aliexpress I more often than not find out later that it's an homage to another watch. Does anyone know if that's the case with this Parnis?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The seller at Steeldive Watch Store has decided that after I ignored all the threats and lies, it was time to try being honest. They just sent me this message:

"To be honest. I am a new worker.just made big mistakes also no stock. I published that some links at low prices. you trust me. I will be fired if you don't cancel order. please help me."

Of course, I cancelled the order immediately, and wrote back:

"Thank you for being honest. I have now cancelled the order."


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No need to be an annoying Karen but also wouldn't accept people lying as a cultural difference.
Edit: just seen seller came clean, that's nice.


Rista said:


> The mistake here is thinking ebay and paypal are any better. I got blatantly screwed over recently and neither paypal nor ebay could/would do anything at all. Overall Aliexpress has been more reliable to me so far, you just have to count on a certain percentage of purchases going wrong on both platforms.


Absolutely, buying anywhere online has risks. AliExpress dispute system is pretty solid if you have evidence. eBay is also very buyer friendly.

I think the main issue is with the brands/sellers rather than the platform. As a whole there is a lot more dishonesty and a lower level of QC on Ali. Lower QC is fine if you're spending £80 on a specs monster, but even with more expensive brands issues pop up more frequently than with non-Ali brands. Even AliExpress' darling, San Martin; plenty of people here that had QC issues. Or the Merkur from a few pages ago, almost £200 watch and it came with loose parts under the dial.. you just don't see that with other entry-level brands like Seiko or Tissot. So far I think Sea-Gull is the only one that has QC on-par with such entry-western/JPN brands.

Still, you can get unbeatable value on Ali. Can't complain much about my purchases, even with some QC issues.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Rista said:


> The mistake here is thinking ebay and paypal are any better. I got blatantly screwed over recently and neither paypal nor ebay could/would do anything at all. Overall Aliexpress has been more reliable to me so far, you just have to count on a certain percentage of purchases going wrong on both platforms.


"... paypal are any better ..." - can confirm. paypal does not have a customer service e-mail address


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

tcl said:


> Is this an homage to anything?
> 
> I usually don't follow pricey watches so when I buy a Chinese branded watch from Aliexpress I more often than not find out later that it's an homage to another watch. Does anyone know if that's the case with this Parnis?
> 
> View attachment 15763765


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000005671877.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.1c1d31b2xh0AZ7&algo_pvid=03935d19-ef46-45f0-b307-ec3e536e5f26&algo_expid=03935d19-ef46-45f0-b307-ec3e536e5f26-5& btsid=0b0a555716156573465046768e033e&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

You still got to remember, that you are ordering from china. It's cheap for a reason. Sometimes items are hit and miss, sometimes the service is lackluster and so on.
If you aware of that and won't expect the same service as from Amazon you can have a pretty good buyers experience.

In my opinion it's not russian roulette 'with all but one chamber loaded'. But I might feel different if I had some of the luck you guys had 

All in all most (over 95% I would guess-timate) of my orders went fine. Even the more expensive ones (watches, tec and 'legos')...


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> The seller at Steeldive Watch Store has decided that after I ignored all the threats and lies, it was time to try being honest. They just sent me this message:
> 
> "To be honest. I am a new worker.just made big mistakes also no stock. I published that some links at low prices. you trust me. I will be fired if you don't cancel order. please help me."


i doubt that is anymore honest than their first response .. try to scare you into cancelling ...oh noes..we all have the covid it is all over the "factory" and you might lose you money (that ali is already backing up with a refund policy.. ) meh.. when that doesn't work they go for your heartstrings... "oh I am poor new young intern at "factory" and I messed up, now boss will beat me if you don't cancel order."

come on...

edit:: hmmm I wonder if they get some sort of compensation for the inconvenience when someone cancels a order ..from Ali???


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

atarione said:


> i doubt that is anymore honest than their first response .. try to scare you into cancelling ...oh noes..we all have the covid it is all over the "factory" and you might lose you money (that ali is already backing up with a refund policy.. ) meh.. when that doesn't work they go for your heartstrings... "oh I am poor new young intern at "factory" and I messed up now boss with beat me if you don't cancel order."
> 
> come on...
> 
> edit:: hmmm I wonder if they get some sort of compensation for the inconvenience when someone cancels a order ..from Ali???


you will not get the watch anyway, it doesn't matter how hard you argue how dishonest the seller might be. cancel the order and move on.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

spacecat said:


> you will not get the watch anyway, it doesn't matter how hard you argue how dishonest the seller might be. cancel the order and move on.


You're missing the point, which is to punish dishonesty. They already know they're not getting the watch. But if dishonesty goes unpunished then people will continue being dishonest. They're playing the long game here, to help protect future buyers down the line.


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

spacecat said:


> you will not get the watch anyway, it doesn't matter how hard you argue how dishonest the seller might be. cancel the order and move on.


just to be clear, I didn't order the watch.. for a knocked down price or otherwise... I personally don't really love homages ..or dealing with china sellers... carry on however..


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Got this in yesterday. Ordered on February 27th. Quick shipping. This one arrived exactly as described in the ad. I was afraid I would hate this with the gold tone finish, but I'm actually really impressed with this one. It's got some weight to it. Very nice looking with the gold tone case, brushed aluminum outer ring on watch face, textured white inner section of dial, and a carbon fiber esque ring on the face of the case. For only $80, this looks and feels like it should have cost a couple hundred bucks instead. The band is a bit stiff, and has a butterfly quick clasp, might change that out later, but it's not uncomfortable, but not great either. But for the price, I really like the look and feel of this one. My only fear is the gold tone wearing off and looking like trash.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

atarione said:


> just to be clear, I didn't order the watch.. for a knocked down price or otherwise... I personally don't really love homages ..or dealing with china sellers... carry on however..


Then you're in the perfect thread!


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

mougino said:


> Then you're in the perfect thread!


i know, i know... I lurk in here for my own amusement.. some of these china watches are pretty hilariously bad. (no offense and not naming any watches...) but I check it out from time to time...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Sogeha said:


> There is regularly a theory put forward, often presented as fact, that San Martin uses the same cases as (pick a brand). Being involved in modding and building watches and part of a group of over a hundred kindred spirits, I can tell you first hand I know that the MM, 116610 and Datejust from San Martin are not the same case as Steeldive or any other brand I have ever taken apart. I would imagine they outsource manufacturing, perhaps they buy cases from a catalogue, perhaps they design them, I don't know
> 
> I will believe Alibaba sells the same watches, unbranded for far less when someone buys 300 and proves it


I recently received the SN004G vintage diver, and having owned dive watches at a range of different price points, including a Rolex Submariner 114060, ETA Tudor Black Bay, Tudor Black Bay GMT, Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military, Tisell Vintage Sub, I have to say that I'm very impressed with the build tolerances on the San Martin cases.

I Like Watches on YouTube has a nice comparison of the bracelets on a number of Submariner lookalikes,


----------



## 6R35 (Jun 26, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> You're missing the point, which is to punish dishonesty. They already know they're not getting the watch. But if dishonesty goes unpunished then people will continue being dishonest. They're playing the long game here, to help protect future buyers down the line.


I almost fell out of my chair laughing at this one.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

CydeWeys said:


> You're missing the point, which is to punish dishonesty. They already know they're not getting the watch. But if dishonesty goes unpunished then people will continue being dishonest. They're playing the long game here, to help protect future buyers down the line.


I hope you expect the same accountability for the politicians who represent you...


----------



## neapo (Nov 13, 2015)

What are your top5 from aliexpress?


----------



## ar11180fan (Mar 14, 2021)

Could someone suggest me a watch like armani ar11180 from aliexpress around 20$?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

neapo said:


> What are your top5 from aliexpress?


That's really tough... But I'll give it a go.
In no particular order:









188.0US $ 55% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Seagull Movement St1901 1963 Mechanical Mens Watch Gooseneck Regulator Pilot Watch For Men Sapphire 38mm 40mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















103.21US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh38 Movement Pilot Watch With Type-b Or Type-a Black Dial And 42mm Case Waterproof 300m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















309.94US $ |200m Diving Mechanical Wristwatches Men Japan Automatic Nh35 Men's Diver Watch Mens Stainless Steel Luminous Sapphire Clock 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















480.0US $ |Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















221.1US $ 33% OFF|San Martin Men Watches 38mm Diver 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Vintage Watch 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

tcl said:


> Is this an homage to anything?
> 
> I usually don't follow pricey watches so when I buy a Chinese branded watch from Aliexpress I more often than not find out later that it's an homage to another watch. Does anyone know if that's the case with this Parnis?
> 
> View attachment 15763765


It's a Tudor 1926


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

frogles said:


> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1000005671877.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.1c1d31b2xh0AZ7&algo_pvid=03935d19-ef46-45f0-b307-ec3e536e5f26&algo_expid=03935d19-ef46-45f0-b307-ec3e536e5f26-5& btsid=0b0a555716156573465046768e033e&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_,searchweb201603_
> 😎


The Parnis is homaging the Tudor 1926 but the Nakzen is homaging a JLC Master Control 1000 Hours


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Waldo67 said:


> It's a Tudor 1926


I see the resemblance. The numerals and markers look like they are the same shape and both have blue hands and white dials. At least Parnis made some changes like using a smooth versus a textured dial, adding small numerals for the minutes/seconds, using different shaped hands and changing the color of the hour numerals to silver.

Corgeut on the other hand seems to have cloned that Tudor's dial design except for the logo. Here's the Corgeut that I once owned. That was one of the watches I didn't realize was an homage/clone until after I bought it. Got rid of it since it looked too large on my wrist.




  








Corgeut_42mm_a_small.jpg




__
tcl


__
Aug 3, 2020


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> You're missing the point, which is to punish dishonesty. They already know they're not getting the watch. But if dishonesty goes unpunished then people will continue being dishonest. They're playing the long game here, to help protect future buyers down the line.


No your missing a point. They made a mistake, a mistake that would have been obvious for the buyer. I did not order because I thought it was a mistake. We all knew something fishy was going on yet some ordered. Now they come with a excuse on why they cannot ship the watch. But we all know they just priced it wrong.

To then feel entitled to be getting the watch for the price you know was a wrong price? How honest is that? Okay they are not saying it explicit but we all know it. It's just not in they're culture to say: 'Yo we made a mistake.' However is it in our Western culture to say? In the name of the protection of buyers in the future, I will feel entitled to get this watch and I will punish them.

What are you protecting the future buyers from? The store will really suffer if they have to sell those watches for the cheap wrong price they per accident listed. There will be no store to buy from anymore. So you're being dishonest yourself living in the delusion that you protect future customers, yet there will be nothing to protect from, if everyone really wants them to send that watch or eat a penalty.

There's nothing bad happening here. At the point when you bought that watch you knew it was fishy in the first place. You knew it could have been a mistake, but you deluded yourself into thinking they might have conjured them out of thin air, and they will take no losses on selling for the accidental price.

Please just cancel so I have more options to chose from when I want to buy a watch. The more competition on the market the better, do it for us that like buying from ali. Also we are all unlucky in life sometimes. Should help each other out we all have ourselves or family to feed.

When someone on Ali says they have no stock but they listed that they had stock but they cannot deliver and ask me to cancel I will just do so. No problem.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The Feice B&R homage in dark blue dial is only $150 (127€) on sale. It has the Seagull Auto 1612 movement and sapphire crystal. It is only 42x42 mm and 13 mm thick, with 100M WR.
















230.62US $ 10% OFF|Feice Men's Square Automatic Watch Waterproof Mechanical Watch Luminous Analog Wrist Watches For Men -fm508 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





[edit] if you're interested hurry: there's only 9 left


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Ipse :
Thanks for sharing.
Which were the shops selling you the Heimdall green dial watch and the other one ?
Quality control is low, we're expecting it more than they are it seems.
Also pictures seem a trap sometimes when we believe them to buy (bad color, light, modified ...) ; which in a way is 'funny' as they often seem to ask pictures to prove everything we say when a problem occurs (as they lie so easily in their culture ? _as it seems from what i just read above_ )

On sellers : I think the appraisal of the seller is giving an idea, but we never know what % it really shows.

Also someone said who cares if they lock the account. Is it possible to open another account if they lock the 1st one ? Don't they lock the ip or something ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> The Feice B&R homage in dark blue dial is only $150 (127€) on sale. It has the Seagull Auto 1612 movement and sapphire crystal. It is only 42x42 mm and 13 mm thick, with 100M WR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only 42x42? Being a square watch it'll wear very large. But so does the original.
38-40mm and a Japanese movement and I'd be interested

I wish companies made more sub-40mm square watches


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Only 42x42? Being a square watch it'll wear very large. But so does the original.
> 38-40mm and a Japanese movement and I'd be interested
> 
> I wish companies made more sub-40mm square watches


Most of B&R square homages are much bigger than 42x42, that's a very modest size. I just stumbled upon the Rhyno Rubicon which is 50x50 mm. Also the ST1612/TY2806 is a nice movement comparable (but better IMO: hackable, higher bph, instant date switch) to the Miyota 8215.

If you really want a sub-40 mm square the options are very limited. Only one I know of (and own) is this quartz Lip Type 10 'Croix du Sud':









Nicolas


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> Most of B&R square homages are much bigger than 42x42, that's a very modest size. I just stumbled upon the Rhyno Rubicon which is 50x50 mm. Also the ST1612/TY2806 is a nice movement comparable (but better IMO: hackable, higher bph, instant date switch) to the Miyota 8215.
> 
> If you really want a sub-40 mm square the options are very limited. Only one I know of (and own) is this quartz Lip Type 10 'Croix du Sud':
> 
> ...


How about a Cartier Santos?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ADDIES and STEELDIVE -----> Are they the same company?
They both have the ALMOST same LOGO.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> ADDIES and STEELDIVE -----> Are they the same company?
> They both have the ALMOST same LOGO.


They are the same watches with different brand names on them. Although there do seem to be some watches which exist under only one of the brand names. Note that there are also several spellings of Addies (such as Addiesdive, Addies Dive, and Aidis). Also, Addiesdive often offers sterile versions of the watches. I have wondered if Addies was originally a deliberate misspelling of the western brand name "Adidas".


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Pagani Design has a newly (?) released watch with an unusual case shape (a Nautilus-style "bump" on the left of the case) and (weirdly for Pagani) has a Hardlex crystal and a Seagull movement. It also says "P.T. Time" on the dial, whatever that means).

Is this really something new from them (it is in their "New Arrivals" section and is described as a 2021 watch)? And if so, what is it homaging?









64.99US $ 80% OFF|Pagani Design 2021 New Luxurious Men Mechanical Wristwatches Top Brand Waterproof Stainless Steel Automatic Watch Montre Homme - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> How about a Cartier Santos?
> 
> View attachment 15765651


Stunning! Love a Santos. Wouldn't buy one at the price though (or any watch tbf)


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Pagani Design has a newly (?) released watch with an unusual case shape (a Nautilus-style "bump" on the left of the case) and (weirdly for Pagani) has a Hardlex crystal and a Seagull movement. It also says "P.T. Time" on the dial, whatever that means).
> 
> Is this really something new from them (it is in their "New Arrivals" section and is described as a 2021 watch)? And if so, what is it homaging?
> 
> ...


I honestly think that Pagani Undesign is slowly but surely becoming irrelevant. 65$ gets you a DG2813 unlubricared movement, a whooping 30 m water resistance and hardlex.
Don't care what it copies, there are always more sensible choices than Pagani...clearly they think they are "high end" Chinese garbage. I only own one PD watch, but despite having an NH35 it came broken, AND with the wrong dial color compared to what was advertised (purple vs blue) and loose bezel. Needless to say, no warranty according to them ("the watch must have been damaged in shipping "). Never again - can you tell I'm bitter 🤣
Also, just look at their bizarre interpretation of the Seamaster 007 design...fugly and 20$ more than Philyda.

My 000010 (unsolicited) cents.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Still loving this Escapement Time Flieger type B.

I just love being able to wear it without any great concern for it. Doesn't feel or look cheap but my subconscious loves the fact that it is - relatively speaking.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thought I was going to see some naked ladies and a watch: ?


----------



## sage626700 (Jul 26, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> ADDIES and STEELDIVE -----> Are they the same company?
> They both have the ALMOST same LOGO.


I've done a few steel dive group buys. The lady I've dealt with at Steel Dive says that they are unrelated to Addies. She could be lying to me about that but I can't imagine why.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

cuica said:


> Thought I was going to see some naked ladies and a watch: 😁


Haha how did that happen? Can I change that?


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> Haha how did that happen? Can I change that?


Your image host saw bare legs and a dog and assumed the worst. 🤣


----------



## tx6309 (Sep 1, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Pagani just released an explorer II homage....looks really good other than the 42mm diameter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the idea of a good Explorer II Homage but his aint it. Too big and automatic.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

watchcrank_tx said:


> Your image host saw bare legs and a dog and assumed the worst. 🤣


😂😂😂


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> No your missing a point. They made a mistake, a mistake that would have been obvious for the buyer. I did not order because I thought it was a mistake. We all knew something fishy was going on yet some ordered. Now they come with a excuse on why they cannot ship the watch. But we all know they just priced it wrong.
> 
> To then feel entitled to be getting the watch for the price you know was a wrong price? How honest is that? Okay they are not saying it explicit but we all know it. It's just not in they're culture to say: 'Yo we made a mistake.' However is it in our Western culture to say? In the name of the protection of buyers in the future, I will feel entitled to get this watch and I will punish them.
> 
> ...


You're right! How dare someone expect to get a product for the price the seller advertised and sold the product for!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

sage626700 said:


> I've done a few steel dive group buys. The lady I've dealt with at Steel Dive says that they are unrelated to Addies. *She could be lying to me about that but I can't imagine why.*


See, that's what is perplexing. Why would they? And yet? 
I've run into several sellers in China who will not be straight for no apparent reason.

Example:
Me: _"The bezel looks misaligned in the photo. Can you send me a perfect one if I buy?"_

Seller: _"Hi friend, No, it's automatic. Don't worry."_

Me: (To myself): _"HOO da faaaQQQ is "worried?!?!??"_
(To the seller) : _"I am aware it's automatic. That was not the question, and I am not worried, I only want to know if you will guarantee perfect alignment of parts."_

Seller: _"You bad boi. You just buy ok?"_

Me: (Crushed) _"OK." _


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

sage626700 said:


> I've done a few steel dive group buys. The lady I've dealt with at Steel Dive says that they are unrelated to Addies. She could be lying to me about that but I can't imagine why.


It is probably true that the brand names are unrelated, in that the lady you mentioned likely works for one of the brands (steeldive), but the physical watches are the same across the brands for sure.

It is like the Pagani Design/Pagrne/Bersigar issue. They are all different brand names for the same watches, sold through different distributors.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Pagani Design has a newly (?) released watch with an unusual case shape (a Nautilus-style "bump" on the left of the case) and (weirdly for Pagani) has a Hardlex crystal and a Seagull movement. It also says "P.T. Time" on the dial, whatever that means).
> 
> Is this really something new from them (it is in their "New Arrivals" section and is described as a 2021 watch)? And if so, what is it homaging?
> 
> ...


I remember seeing that model years back before they got super popular. If I remember correctly that is one of their earliest models. 
This might be some old stock or maybe they started producing them again.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Old_Tractor said:


> You're right! How dare someone expect to get a product for the price the seller advertised and sold the product for!


You say 'expect' but everyone expected it to be a mistake. So if you make a mistake on your job you should be fired per direct? Because you made a mistake and how dare you make a mistake? Or if you have a son and he makes a mistake in school, they should just kick him out of school? Come on now.....

There is a saying treat others like you would be treated yourself. If you lose your wallet you rather have me sent it back to you, or do you rather think, I think... Oh a wallet on the street, someone must have left this for me.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Enough complaining about AliExpress vendors, I want to complain about Canada Post. Just got an exception notice, they sent my Phylida Aquaterra to the wrong city and are now deciding whether to correct their error and send it to me, or just take the easy way out and return it to China. I’m guessing it’s 50/50.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

spacecat said:


> In Chinese (Asian) Culture everybody would know that it is just a face saving white lie, don't mind it, and cancel the order. Ali might have some penalties for them if they cannot fulfil orders, like ranking them further down in the search result list or something like that.
> 
> Little did they know that their western culture customers go full internet Karen and want them to get punished because the Karen will not get an item that was clearly mistakenly offered at a price that cannot be true.


I remember a couple times that the big gray market e-stores messed up their prices and people thought they got in for a really cheap deal. The stores just canceled the orders with an apology for the error. People got upset, sure, but people seem to have moved on. Stuff happens and they couldn't possibly cover the losses that would have incurred if they honored the pricing error.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> You say 'expect' but everyone expected it to be a mistake. So if you make a mistake on your job you should be fired per direct? Because you made a mistake and how dare you make a mistake? Or if you have a son and he makes a mistake in school, they should just kick him out of school? Come on now.....
> 
> There is a saying treat others like you would be treated yourself. If you lose your wallet you rather have me sent it back to you, or do you rather think, I think... Oh a wallet on the street, someone must have left this for me.


False equivalence on your end, friend!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Szechuan said:


> You say 'expect' but everyone expected it to be a mistake. So if you make a mistake on your job you should be fired per direct? Because you made a mistake and how dare you make a mistake? Or if you have a son and he makes a mistake in school, they should just kick him out of school? Come on now.....
> 
> There is a saying treat others like you would be treated yourself. If you lose your wallet you rather have me sent it back to you, or do you rather think, I think... Oh a wallet on the street, someone must have left this for me.


If you make a mistake and you come up with all sorts of lies then yes you should and probably will be fired.

In your view lying is ok, strange stance to take while pretending to take the moral high ground.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Szechuan said:


> You say 'expect' but everyone expected it to be a mistake. So if you make a mistake on your job you should be fired per direct? Because you made a mistake and how dare you make a mistake? Or if you have a son and he makes a mistake in school, they should just kick him out of school? Come on now.....
> 
> There is a saying treat others like you would be treated yourself. If you lose your wallet you rather have me sent it back to you, or do you rather think, I think... Oh a wallet on the street, someone must have left this for me.


Your analogies are disingenuous. You're making excuses for piratical business practices. No one "made a mistake". No, it's not like a child who made a mistake in school or someone who lost a wallet on the street. Stop making stuff up.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sage626700 said:


> I've done a few steel dive group buys. The lady I've dealt with at Steel Dive says that they are unrelated to Addies. She could be lying to me about that but I can't imagine why.


Since most of the mushroom brands are in the Shenzhen area, many of them may use the same OEM, or catalog cases.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

You guys were aware of this?









18.99US $ 30% OFF|Digital Luxury Watch Men Top Brand Fashion Men's Watches Stopwatch Week Calendar Display Electronic Wristwatch Waterproof Clock|Digital Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Since most of the mushroom brands are in the Shenzhen area, many of them may use the same OEM, or catalog cases.


The steeldive bronze flieger I have, I got it from the ADDIES 01 Store. I checked just now and they do not have any Steeldives anymore, just Addies.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> You guys were aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah yes, the Citizen Aqualand homage... Been half tempted to give it a try tbh


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Do any Chinese watchmakers make hardened steel cases (thinking like Damasko, Sinn, Archimede, Dekla)? I've been obsessing over them a bit, would like to get one at some point. Probably best to just get one from the brands mentioned above, but I do like me an Ali bargain 

example


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

San martin has a damascus steel watch...

It ain't cheap though









1073.61US $ 21% OFF|San Martin Men Watch Fashion Luxury Damascus Steel Diver Automatic Watches Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Sw200 Leather Luminous Часы - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Poerger said:


> San martin has a damascus steel watch...
> 
> It ain't cheap though
> 
> ...


Interesting, is damascus steel hardened steel?

Not my style nor a price I'd pay for a Chinese watch tho


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> If you make a mistake and you come up with all sorts of lies then yes you should and probably will be fired.
> 
> In your view lying is ok, strange stance to take while pretending to take the moral high ground.


People lie daily on an average, and we are told so many lies in a day. Do you think politicians are honest? Yet you go vote every time it's time to vote?



Old_Tractor said:


> Your analogies are disingenuous. You're making excuses for piratical business practices. No one "made a mistake". No, it's not like a child who made a mistake in school or someone who lost a wallet on the street. Stop making stuff up.


I'm just saying if they have to honor the price they put there by mistake, they would not be able to cover the losses. They then tell a lie. You can find that that's bad. But well as if you never lie to people. A popular religious figure once said something about stones and gave instructions on throwing the first one.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Interesting, is damascus steel hardened steel?
> 
> Not my style nor a price I'd pay for a Chinese watch tho


I believe they are made from special ingots. The damast steel.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> You guys were aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that one looks quite nice.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

mougino said:


> Ah yes, the Citizen Aqualand homage... Been half tempted to give it a try tbh


Would buy it if it were steel.

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

kovy71 said:


> Would buy it if it were steel.
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


I would pay 60 euro's for it if it was stainless steel + saphire crystal and more water resist.


----------



## Fox_Mulder_X (Aug 10, 2009)

mougino said:


> Ah yes, the Citizen Aqualand homage... Been half tempted to give it a try tbh


I just bought one. The modulo of my 1988 Aqualand is half dead. The digital still works but the analog stops after a few hours. 
And the only solution is to buy a new Aqualand.
So to scratch this itch I just bought this 14 euros Aqualand look a like.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> I just bought one. The modulo of my 1988 Aqualand is half dead. The digital still works but the analog stops after a few hours.
> And the only solution is to buy a new Aqualand.
> So to scratch this itch I just bought this 14 euros Aqualand look a like.


Show some pics when you have it


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

tbf the whole 'please do [X] otherwise my boss will fire me' is a well known BS thing they do too. Gotten a couple of those when I opened a dispute. Who says their family is being ruined?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Just to keep flogging a dead horse. Yeah, we know it's part of their culture to lie freely and also to save face with zero F's given. I didn't order because it was obviously an error, which happens a lot. You'll know that if you follow any of the watch buying deal threads. Sometimes you even get lucky, but you also get a rejection email more often than not. But...of course it's easy to blame COVID, but it's pretty damn insensitive when you consider the sheer loss of life and that most people know someone who has been affected. It's lazy and pathetic.

Here's a watch:


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> Just to keep flogging a dead horse. Yeah, we know it's part of their culture to lie freely and also to save face with zero F's given. I didn't order because it was obviously an error, which happens a lot. You'll know that if you follow any of the watch buying deal threads. Sometimes you even get lucky, but you also get a rejection email more often than not. But...of course it's easy to blame COVID, but it's pretty damn insensitive when you consider the sheer loss of life and that most people know someone who has been affected. It's lazy and pathetic.
> 
> Here's a watch:
> View attachment 15769076


 A watch on this thread 

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Any recommendations on a Bronze watch?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Any recommendations on a Bronze watch?


Here's a couple:









202.0US $ |STEELDIVE Men's Diver Wrist Watches Black Dial CUSN8 Bronze Case NH35 Automatic Movement 200M Water Resistance Pilot's Relogio|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















204.12US $ 37% OFF|Cronos Men Watch Bronze Cusn8 Automatic Pt5000 Sapphire Crystal Leather Rubber Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









Here's a couple that aren't AliExpress ones as well:











www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Canada Post shipped my Phylida from Mississauga to Brampton and back to Mississuga (all about a 1.5 hour drive from my house).
Now, do they ship it back to China or me?
Promise a pic if i get it!!!!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Canada Post shipped my Phylida from Mississauga to Brampton and back to Mississuga (all about a 1.5 hour drive from my house).
> Now, do they ship it back to China or me?
> Promise a pic if i get it!!!!


Might just be weird timestamp issues. I've had a watch "travel" fromChina, to Florida (my state) to California, to New York, and back to Florida all in a day. Just weird time-stamping and cross state agencies.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Might just be weird timestamp issues. I've had a watch "travel" fromChina, to Florida (my state) to California, to New York, and back to Florida all in a day. Just weird time-stamping and cross state agencies.
> 
> Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


Nope, Canada Post sent me a wrong address notification


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My Escapement Time diver finally arrived (it took almost five weeks). Luckily, it only spent a week of that time in the customs office, and inexplicably they didn't charge me any customs tax or fees at all.

The watch looks great. Even better in real life than in photos. The lume is great too. Within half an hour of wearing it is already fully lumed, and glowing nicely. I had forgotten it has a lumed bezel, so that was a nice surprise. Even the numbers of the date wheel are lumed, which I don't think is true for any other watch I own. So, very impressive attention to detail.

A bigger surprise is that the bezel action isn't bad. Not the best, but certainly not the worst. Nothing like the terrible bezel action some other people have reported.

So far, I would have rated it 10/10. Until I tried turning the crown to change the time. It just wouldn't move.

After several minutes, I started to worry I was going to snap the crown off the watch with the effort I was putting in. I was tempted to use pliars, until my clever girlfriend suggested rubber gloves would give a better grip. And, indeed, wearing a rubber glove I was able to unscrew the crown, with some effort, and change the time and date. But screwing it back down was just as frustrating. It took several more minutes to finally get the crown properly screwed in.

The crown is so bad that I am downgrading it from a 10/10 to a 7.5/10

Maybe in time the crown action will improve (although the crown will still be too small and fiddly), and then I can upgrade the rating. Overall, I am glad I bought it, and I think it is good value and has great potential, but wish I had waited for Escapement Time to fix the design issues with what, for now, feels like an early prototype.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Any recommendations on a Bronze watch?


I have a couple of bronze San Martins, a 62mas and a Willard, both are great. The 62mas has natural patina from a year or so, the Willard is a recent purchase and have forced the patina a little. Was torn between the San Martin Willard and the Cronos version with PT5000 but prefer the green of the San Martin (darker, less emerald).

Used to have the 43mm Cronos which is another great watch, loved the case shape but didn't quite bond with the shade of green, and to me wore a little large - more so than the Willard I think due to the bezel size: 








307.0US $ |Cronos Men's Watch Cusn8 Automatic Nh35 Bezel Rubber Strap - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> I have a couple of bronze San Martins, a 62mas and a Willard, both are great. The 62mas has natural patina from a year or so, the Willard is a recent purchase and have forced the patina a little. Was torn between the San Martin Willard and the Cronos version with PT5000 but prefer the green of the San Martin (darker, less emerald).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can I ask how you forced the patina on the Willard. I have a bronze diver 65 homage in the mailbox now....I was planning on natural patina...but damn, that willard looks damn good!!


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> can I ask how you forced the patina on the Willard. I have a bronze diver 65 homage in the mailbox now....I was planning on natural patina...but damn, that willard looks damn good!!


I had left it to develop naturally for a month or so, but then had another new case to patinate so added the Willard. Used the boiled egg method, chopped one boiled egg into 4 pieces and put in a sealable bag with the watch. Left for a few hours, 5 or 6 maybe. Not too extreme compared to some methods, which was fine as I just wanted to speed up the initial patination and darken the case. If you get too much you can always just remove the patination with lemon juice and start again.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone seen real world photos of the blue San Martin SN008G (BB58)? There are now several YouTube reviews of the watch, but they're all of the black version.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Is my run of bad luck over? The post office has delivered again!

This is the Phylida Tintin, which is a mechanical watch, so hand-wind only. I have only played with it for 15 minutes, but everything lines up nicely (as far as I can tell) and everything seems to work well. It has a really nice domed sapphire crystal, and certainly feels to be very well made.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Is my run of bad luck over? The post office has delivered again!
> 
> This is the Phylida Tintin, which is a mechanical watch, so hand-wind only. I have only played with it for 15 minutes, but everything lines up nicely (as far as I can tell) and everything seems to work well. It has a really nice domed sapphire crystal, and certainly feels to be very well made.
> 
> View attachment 15771038


Nothing falls off or anything  Seriously though, these are really well made. I'm still loving mine.

www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Is my run of bad luck over? The post office has delivered again!
> 
> This is the Phylida Tintin, which is a mechanical watch, so hand-wind only. I have only played with it for 15 minutes, but everything lines up nicely (as far as I can tell) and everything seems to work well. It has a really nice domed sapphire crystal, and certainly feels to be very well made.
> 
> View attachment 15771038


Congrats on the end of your bad luck!  and welcome to the club!


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

San Martin have released a new 41mm sub homage 325.5US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Sub 41mm Mens Watch Luxury Water Ghost PT5000 SW200 Dive Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Date Cyclops 20Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress

The price has jumped to over $300 when the previous model sold for around $200. The movement has been upgraded, and there is a new clasp + case + crownguards + cyclops. I wonder if there have been other upgrades as well. The bezel markings look less white and more silvery, which is a step in the right direction. I'm looking forward to a review to see what the watch looks like in real life.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AlreadyLost said:


> San Martin have released a new 41mm sub homage 325.5US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Sub 41mm Mens Watch Luxury Water Ghost PT5000 SW200 Dive Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Date Cyclops 20Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress
> 
> The price has jumped to over $300 when the previous model sold for around $200. The movement has been upgraded, and there is a new clasp + case + crownguards + cyclops. I wonder if there have been other upgrades as well. The bezel markings look less white and more silvery, which is a step in the right direction. I'm looking forward to a review to see what the watch looks like in real life.


Noice! except for the crown logo, looks too tacky IMO...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

AlreadyLost said:


> San Martin have released a new 41mm sub homage 325.5US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Sub 41mm Mens Watch Luxury Water Ghost PT5000 SW200 Dive Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Date Cyclops 20Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress
> 
> The price has jumped to over $300 when the previous model sold for around $200. The movement has been upgraded, and there is a new clasp + case + crownguards + cyclops. I wonder if there have been other upgrades as well. The bezel markings look less white and more silvery, which is a step in the right direction. I'm looking forward to a review to see what the watch looks like in real life.


Honeslty, I'd rather pay $200 for the old model, than $300 for the new. Doesn't bother me at all that the new one has a PT5000 vs the reliable NH35. I've only heard good things about the old clasp, but the new looks nice too (no mention of glidelock though). The 21 mm lugs could be a deal-breaker for some.

I echo what others' have voiced, and that is that SM prices are getting up there. Aliexpress is fun for homages, but I'm definitely not averse to buying Swiss and these increased prices are enough for me to cross-shop Swiss made or micros brands. At least I know with them I'm getting a real warranty and after-sales service, not some warranty card that means baloney.


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Heithel said:


> Not sure this could work for you but I thought of mentioning it anyway.
> I recently built myself a Datejust 36mm homage buying a Parnis case.
> 
> View attachment 15761317
> ...


Gorgeous piece, and I think I saw your pictures on Aliexpress! 
I was thinking of doing a mod project with this case.
Could you tell me the diameter of the dial you used?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I stumbled on this "Official Pagani Design" Website this morning. I don't recognise any of the watches they are selling. They are very different from the current range.

Perhaps these are all old "original" designs that were mostly abandoned due to selling badly, which would explain why the company is now focused on selling homages.



paganiwatch.online


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Noice! except for the crown logo, looks too tacky IMO...


I have the _no fish on the caseback, dial or crown_ rule. Saves me money. 
San Martin should bring back the diver helmet on the caseback or go for a dolphin at least. That crown probably comes from the box of the spare parts, that goes along with their shark caseback. one day in the future they will run our of these and come up with something else.

Saying that, i don't know how long i could resist a certain shredded shark.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

AlreadyLost said:


> San Martin have released a new 41mm sub homage 325.5US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Sub 41mm Mens Watch Luxury Water Ghost PT5000 SW200 Dive Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Date Cyclops 20Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress
> 
> The price has jumped to over $300 when the previous model sold for around $200. The movement has been upgraded, and there is a new clasp + case + crownguards + cyclops. I wonder if there have been other upgrades as well. The bezel markings look less white and more silvery, which is a step in the right direction. I'm looking forward to a review to see what the watch looks like in real life.


So, the San Martin Sub V.4 (based on the 2020 Submariner with 41mm case and 21mm lug width)?

Dunno about 21mm lug spacing. Rolex can get away with it, but I think with these budget watches you wanna be able to switch to your other 20mm straps. That said, they are being faithful to the new Submariner, so I think many will like that. Gotta give SM credit for pumping out new releases so quickly.

New clasp looks nice. Although they already had a selection of good clasps.

Main issue is of course the price. Reminder that the SM Sub V.1 could be had for $150 (I think over a year ago now), and is still the favourite for some (notably Gary from ILikeWatches). And a PT5000 costs only ~$30 more than an NH35. Their V.3 is listed for $205 right now. This V.4 is $320 (non-sale prices). Where did the extra $85 in value go to? It's not even thinner despite using PT5000 over NH35. 
I thought the V.3 price was already a bit inflated compared to older SM, but this V.4 is getting a bit out of hand. Fully microbrand territory.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> So, the San Martin Sub V.4 (based on the 2020 Submariner with 41mm case and 21mm lug width)?
> 
> New clasp looks nice. Although they already had a selection of good clasps.
> 
> Where did the extra $85 in value go to?


Not sure about the earlier versions, but the new clasp has glidelock, which is a nice upgrade. My guess is that the extra $85 went into lots of such small refinements, that all add up.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure about the earlier versions, but the new clasp has glidelock, which is a nice upgrade. My guess is that the extra $85 went into lots of such small refinements, that all add up.
> 
> View attachment 15771718


Glide-lock clasp that works with 20mm straps. As a stand alone item, I think that would sell like crazy.🤑


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

21mm lugs are fine. A Sub doesn't look good on anything other than the original bracelet anyway. But the proportions seem off. Bezel teeth too big, cyclops too small. v2 was a big improvement over v1, everything else has been meh.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

1Wolf1 said:


> Glide-lock clasp that works with 20mm straps. As a stand alone item, I think that would sell like crazy.


Here you go:









14.57US $ 45% OFF|Carlywet 9mm X 9mm Brush Polish Stainless Steel Watch Buckle Glide Lock Clasp Steel For Watch Band Bracelet Straps Rubber - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Here's the review showing it on my Pagani Design Daytona homage as well:





www.youtube.com/user/No1Viper


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Phylida Aquaterra homage surrendered by Canada Post into my possession! Female end links make this look fine on my 6 3/4 wrist, not keen on butterfly clasps but was able to size this ok by taking out 4 normal sized links. Shiny Shiny, will wear for a while and decide whether to try it on the Corgeut Railmaster bracelet which is supposed to fit. Nice long hands, good fit and finish, initial reaction very positive for my first Phylida.
Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, this clasp is a saviour. Put one on my Tisell Explorer homage as that clasp just didn't sit flush, and the replacement is perfect. Have one on a boat to me to replace the Parnis GMT clasp.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

jil_sander said:


> Gorgeous piece, and I think I saw your pictures on Aliexpress!
> I was thinking of doing a mod project with this case.
> Could you tell me the diameter of the dial you used?


Oh thanks very much! Always nice to see appreciation on one of the builds!

Those pictures are mine yes, as I included them in the review ahahah!

For the dial diameter the listing mentions this:










And that's the dial and hands I got for it 淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢
This is a 29mm dial which the listing says should be compatible, but I warn you that if you go for exactly that dial, it's gonna be a very tight fit. 
I had to push quite a bit to make it fit and when pulling out the movement the dial stays stuck to the case dragging the hands behind which will fall between the crystal and the dial. 
Not sure if the dial opening is actually fractionally tighter than 29mm or if the dial itself is manufactured fractionally wider than 29mm regardless the tolerances are very tight. It will work don't get me wrong but the assembly is not as smooth as you'd expect from other normal builds.

I guess you can always kinda sand the dial a bit and make it fit better, I just didn't wanna risk damaging the finish.

Maybe I got a lemon with the dial which could be the case too. oh well I made it work somehow.

The case is really good though!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9203




~19$ 18.99US $ 90% OFF|SKMEI Top Brand Luxury Sports Men's Watch Stopwatch Date Week Clock Waterproof Male Quartz Wristwatch Relogio Masculino 9203|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

That Phylida Aquaterra looks great! I am really glad to hear you got female end links, because I just got notified today that my order for this exact watch (same colour, although sterile dial) is being transported from the postal sorting office to my local post office. Even at their slow pace it means I should have it on Friday or Monday. I was worried that I would get old stock, with male endlinks, since I know Phylida only switched to female endlinks around the time I had ordered.



rlachcik said:


> View attachment 15772136


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

No1VIPER said:


> Here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can anyone confirm what bracelets this will fit on? 18mm width at the clasp? Or does it need to be a Rolex-style bracelet to attach these?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> Noice! except for the crown logo, looks too tacky IMO...


My V3 subby has the same logo on the crown and I actually like it. I like that it is very campy!


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Heithel said:


> Oh thanks very much! Always nice to see appreciation on one of the builds!
> 
> Those pictures are mine yes, as I included them in the review ahahah!
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing such a detailed information! 
I thought 28mm to 29mm was quite a gap so I really did not put the trigger to work on this mod. 
I am going to use a 28.5mm dial sourced from an old CITIZEN 8210 so I hope it works out.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

BEST? I don't know, but this is certainly unusual and interesting.














It is some sort of kit to build a digital watch. Arduino? Seriously, if I'm not getting this properly please enlighten me. I love to learn.


----------



## keg81 (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi to everyone!
















CPH2113 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Rista said:


> 21mm lugs are fine. A Sub doesn't look good on anything other than the original bracelet anyway. But the proportions seem off. Bezel teeth too big, cyclops too small. v2 was a big improvement over v1, everything else has been meh.


I will not go the NATO route (bond etc.) but I would propose to you that you wore it with a black perlon strap especially in summertime. I have been enjoying my sub much more than the bracelet on the perlon strap.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

jil_sander said:


> Thank you for sharing such a detailed information!
> I thought 28mm to 29mm was quite a gap so I really did not put the trigger to work on this mod.
> I am going to use a 28.5mm dial sourced from an old CITIZEN 8210 so I hope it works out.
> View attachment 15772659


I think 28.5mm should be perfect and that style looks like it would work very well with that case. It'll look just like a Citizen Datejust!
Also if you're using a Miyota 8215 it'll be an almost full Citizen build. Nice one!


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

crAss said:


> I will not go the NATO route (bond etc.) but I would propose to you that you wore it with a black perlon strap especially in summertime. I have been enjoying my sub much more than the bracelet on the perlon strap.


Not going to say they're uncomfortable, but perlon straps look like socks to me 🤷‍♂️


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Phylida Aquaterra bracelet meets a little Scotchbrite.
Very pleased with this watch, running about 6 - 7 seconds fast a day.
May try it on a strap, the fit I am getting on the bracelet is just a touch tight..


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My third watch in three days, all delivered by the post office without problems 

This is a Phylida Aqua Terra. Member "rlachcik" posted one above, also in green, but as you can see I went for the sterile dial version. Over the past year I have really started to appreciate the simplicity of sterile dials, without the clutter of logos and emblems.

Just for fun, I looked up the green dial version of the Omega Aqua Terra, and (see photo below) I think this is a case of the homage looking better than the original.










Omega Aqua Terra with Green dial.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Pagani Design Official Store on AliExpress just sent me a 10% off discount for this brand new release, but even then it is still rather expensive. It is certainly a very colourful watch, but I expect the bezel is aluminium given the difficulty and expense of ceramic red/blue bezels.









115.4US $ 83% OFF|Pagani Design Top Brand Sports Men Mechanical Wristwatch Ceramic Bezel Waterproof Automatic Watch New Sapphire Glass Watches Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Pagani Design Official Store on AliExpress just sent me a 10% off discount for this brand new release, but even then it is still rather expensive. It is certainly a very colourful watch, but I expect the bezel is aluminium given the difficulty and expense of ceramic red/blue bezels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not too big of a fan on the hour hand.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Pagani Design Official Store on AliExpress just sent me a 10% off discount for this brand new release, but even then it is still rather expensive. It is certainly a very colourful watch, but I expect the bezel is aluminium given the difficulty and expense of ceramic red/blue bezels.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bezel is probably done the same way their Seamaster homage is done. ceramic bezel but the red is actually "engraved out" and paint filled just like the numerals.


----------



## notofthiscentury (May 5, 2020)

Does anyone have experience of this watch? What is it homaging or is it an original design?

Addies Dive NH35 Automatic Watch One-way Rotating Ceramic Ring 316L Stainless Steel Watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Waterproof Watch









106.64US $ 57% OFF|Addies Dive Nh35 Automatic Watch One-way Rotating Ceramic Ring 316l Stainless Steel Watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Waterproof Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

jil_sander said:


> Gorgeous piece ...


I just saw your name is "Jil Sander" and have to ask .... Is that inspired by or related to the German fashion designer of the same name? I ask because my girlfriend is actually the International News Editor at Vogue, and by coincidence she was working on an interview with Jil Sander earlier this week. She will be quite interested to hear that there is a connection between her fashion world, and my AliExpress watch collecting obsession


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Under watch Accessories on Ali they have metal cases and bracelets which can be affixed to 5600 model g shocks to dress them up. They are not e







xcessively ine







xpensive but they look nice.. And they have more than one look.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Just arrived. Well packaged, with the watch fully taped.

The bezel action is sloppy and too-loose-feeling, and I can already tell it's going to be a smudge magnet. But wow, what a gorgeous-looking watch. Sunburst brown dial for the win.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just arrived. Well packaged, with the watch fully taped.
> 
> The bezel action is sloppy and too-loose-feeling, and I can already tell it's going to be a smudge magnet. But wow, what a gorgeous-looking watch. Sunburst brown dial for the win.
> 
> ...


Those colors must be just the right shade. I have a strong dislike for TT , and brown, in general. 
That looks great. You may have converted me.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

notofthiscentury said:


> Does anyone have experience of this watch? What is it homaging or is it an original design?
> 
> Addies Dive NH35 Automatic Watch One-way Rotating Ceramic Ring 316L Stainless Steel Watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Waterproof Watch
> 
> ...


Looks like some sort of BB/fleiger/field mashup. Not that thats6a bad thing. Seem to be more brands doing this now a days.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

notofthiscentury said:


> Does anyone have experience of this watch? What is it homaging or is it an original design?
> 
> Addies Dive NH35 Automatic Watch One-way Rotating Ceramic Ring 316L Stainless Steel Watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Waterproof Watch
> 
> ...


I have it coming in the mail. Looks like Jody from Just One More Watch has it and will most likely review it soon.





I also know @MAD777 and @RightOne both have it too


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Fox_Mulder_X said:


> You guys were aware of this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta admit. I'm tempted too. Might end up buying it in two colors.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> I have it coming in the mail. Looks like Jody from Just One More Watch has it and will most likely review it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am unfortunately still waiting on mine, PostNL are taking their time. @MAD777 posted a mini-review of his in this thread a while back. Will report back when I finally receive it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Gotta admit. I'm tempted too. Might end up buying it in two colors.


I suppose the bezel doesn't rotate? all pictures show it at 12'o clock.

Also I understand the need, how to resist such well crafted marketing calls?


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I just saw your name is "Jil Sander" and have to ask .... Is that inspired by or related to the German fashion designer of the same name? I ask because my girlfriend is actually the International News Editor at Vogue, and by coincidence she was working on an interview with Jil Sander earlier this week. She will be quite interested to hear that there is a connection between her fashion world, and my AliExpress watch collecting obsession


Well when I was a freshman, I worked part-time for Uniqlo in Tokyo. Back then Uniqlo had a collaboration with Jil Sander, and I quickly became a fan of her designs! Her clothes were sleek and minimalistic, and since it was sold in Uniqlo, it was quite affordable for pret a porter. I am sure this got me into fashion, and eventually watches.

That would be a terrific experience having a interview with one of the legendary designers
My GF reads Vogue so I guess she would be interested too to hear this story


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

jil_sander said:


> Well when I was a freshman, I worked part-time for Uniqlo in Tokyo. Back then Uniqlo had a collaboration with Jil Sander, and I quickly became a fan of her designs! Her clothes were sleek and minimalistic, and since it was sold in Uniqlo, it was quite affordable for pret a porter. I am sure this got me into fashion, and eventually watches.
> 
> That would be a terrific experience having a interview with one of the legendary designers
> My GF reads Vogue so I guess she would be interested too to hear this story


Aha, thanks for the explanation. I read the interview my girlfriend was working on, and I remember it said she is still collaborating with Uniqlo on a range called +J. To be honest, I know close to zero about fashion. My girlfriend somehow overlooks it, just like she mostly ignores my watch addiction


----------



## Polco (Jul 1, 2020)

notofthiscentury said:


> Does anyone have experience of this watch? What is it homaging or is it an original design?
> 
> Addies Dive NH35 Automatic Watch One-way Rotating Ceramic Ring 316L Stainless Steel Watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Waterproof Watch
> 
> ...


It looks a lot like an Aqua Terra case, but with a bezel added. Not sure I'm keen on the hands, but the rest of it looks very nice.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

notofthiscentury said:


> Does anyone have experience of this watch? What is it homaging or is it an original design?
> 
> Addies Dive NH35 Automatic Watch One-way Rotating Ceramic Ring 316L Stainless Steel Watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Waterproof Watch
> 
> ...


Omega case, IWC dial and hands, Rolex bezel.


----------



## strangelythanthemoon (Jan 18, 2021)

notofthiscentury said:


> Does anyone have experience of this watch? What is it homaging or is it an original design?
> 
> Addies Dive NH35 Automatic Watch One-way...


I received mine in the mail last week, and I'm pretty certain it's an homage to this American classic...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just arrived. Well packaged, with the watch fully taped.
> 
> The bezel action is sloppy and too-loose-feeling, and I can already tell it's going to be a smudge magnet. But wow, what a gorgeous-looking watch. Sunburst brown dial for the win.
> 
> ...


Hello ;=)
This one looks pretty nice  Nice colors, and the bracelet looks good too, great combo !
I was like Wow, nice, but then you mentioned the bezel feeling.. (aka when pictures are not enough and comes in real life)
Does this sloppy / loose feeling happen if you do not touch the bezel , or is it only when you move/turn it ? Does it move or something ?
Thanks


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Cronos from the Heimdallr Aliexpress store...just wow. I hope I won't have to eat my words later.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Ipse said:


> Cronos from the Heimdallr Aliexpress store...just wow. I hope I won't have to eat my words later.
> 
> View attachment 15776254
> View attachment 15776256


Hasn't let me down yet and I've had mine for about a month. How's the bezel action on yours? For mine it has the most satisfying clicks and tightness to it, though it has a little backplay.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Eltrebor said:


> Hasn't let me down yet and I've had mine for about a month. How's the bezel action on yours? For mine it has the most satisfying clicks and tightness to it, though it has a little backplay.


Bezel action is rock solid, the right amount of resistance and no backplay. Of course, that's the story with the Chinese watches, there is variation in quality. You are paying a lower price for taking a chance. In the last 2 months I lost in 66.666666% of the cases 🤣
A bit surprised that PT5000 (yea, call me cheap for not getting the Sellita) is a bit noisy as far as the rotor goes, certainly moreso than the movement it clones or its Swiss cousins.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

manchette said:


> Does this sloppy / loose feeling happen if you do not touch the bezel , or is it only when you move/turn it ? Does it move or something ?
> Thanks


I only notice when I touch it.

If you were knocking the watch around, it would click in the one direction rather easily. (But that's a bad idea with any watch.) And there's quite a bit of wiggle back the other way.

But I really like the unique look of it. It'll stay in the rotation for me.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I must confess that one of the main reasons I bought the Phylida Speedmaster Tintin is because of the gorgeous movement, visible through the exhibition casebask. This is my first watch that is fully mechanical. With my automatics, I just wind a dozen times, then slap the thing on my wrist, knowing the rotor will ensure it is fully wound. That won't work here.

Forgive my naivety, but how do I know when I have wound this watch enough so it won't stop after just a few hours? I fear that I risk overwinding it, so end up underwinding it. How many "turns" of the crown is enough for a full-day of use?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Forgive my naivety, but how do I know when I have wound this watch enough so it won't stop after just a few hours? I fear that I risk overwinding it, so end up underwinding it. How many "turns" of the crown is enough for a full-day of use?


You should stop winding when you start to feel resistance to the winding - it will start to feel different after a while compared to an automatic which will just keep winding. I probably do around 20 turns on my ST1901.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I must confess that one of the main reasons I bought the Phylida Speedmaster Tintin is because of the gorgeous movement, visible through the exhibition casebask. This is my first watch that is fully mechanical. With my automatics, I just wind a dozen times, then slap the thing on my wrist, knowing the rotor will ensure it is fully wound. That won't work here.
> 
> Forgive my naivety, but how do I know when I have wound this watch enough so it won't stop after just a few hours? I fear that I risk overwinding it, so end up underwinding it. How many "turns" of the crown is enough for a full-day of use?
> 
> View attachment 15777255


The crown is gonna 'block' once you've wound it enough. That usually takes 20 to 30 turns. So keep turning until you're blocked.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> You should stop winding when you start to feel resistance to the winding - it will start to feel different after a while compared to an automatic which will just keep winding. I probably do around 20 turns on my ST1901.





mougino said:


> The crown is gonna 'block' once you've wound it enough. That usually takes 20 to 30 turns. So keep turning until you're blocked.


Great. Thanks to both of you. I hadn't been winding it enough. Based on your recommendations, I have now just wound it until I felt some definite resistance. Much appreciated.


----------



## Edkirmd3 (Mar 13, 2021)

One of my recent acquisitions: Pagani Design PD 1644. Clearly takes a lost of inspiration from the Rolex Daytona. Sapphire Crystal, Ceramic Bezel, Seiko VK63 movement. Lovely watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Great. Thanks to both of you. I hadn't been winding it enough. Based on your recommendations, I have now just wound it until I felt some definite resistance. Much appreciated.


And don't wind it anymore when you felt this resistance. It might damage the movement.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

I might be late to the game, but the San Martin 62MAS v3 is still an amazing watch. Check out my review if you've had this piece on your radar.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone seen a review of the new pagani design Black Bay homage? The same is coming up and I am getting an itch.
130 euros is a lot but I think I like it a lot, especially the patterned dial - well I like it a lot only when not thinking that the rectangular hour markers are not huge 

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

WristWatching1989 said:


> I might be late to the game, but the San Martin 62MAS v3 is still an amazing watch. Check out my review if you've had this piece on your radar.


It's a great review, thank you. This is the only watch I am (or was) currently prepared to buy from AliEx that I don't already own. The QC problem with the hands was extremely disappointing though, considering it's a San Martin. I'm glad you got it sorted though.

Do I still want one? More than ever. Will I buy it? No. I'm becoming less forgiving of any brands sending out watches with such glaring QC problems. It's just too much to put up with when they feel entitled to keep hiking their prices as San Martin have.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

How do you know the hands are misaligned? Day/date changeover?


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

crAss said:


> Has anyone seen a review of the new pagani design Black Bay homage? The same is coming up and I am getting an itch.
> 130 euros is a lot but I think I like it a lot, especially the patterned dial - well I like it a lot only when not thinking that the rectangular hour markers are not huge
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


If you like that, someone posted a gorgeous San Martin BB homage a few days ago.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I knew there was a big AliExpress sale coming up at the end of this month, but wasn't sure of the exact dates, so looked up "AliExpress Sales 2021" and found this incredibly long list of every sale they have (pretty much every day of the year ).









Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Events Calendar


Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Calendar. Aliexpress shopping events are events that Aliexpress promotes for specific days of the year.




promossale.com





Some of them are very specialised, such as:

March 29 - *FASTEST DELIVERY IN 3-7 DAYS* - Up to 90% off straight from Europe!


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I knew there was a big AliExpress sale coming up at the end of this month, but wasn't sure of the exact dates, so looked up "AliExpress Sales 2021" and found this incredibly long list of every sale they have (pretty much every day of the year ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't wait for upcoming sale. Got so many watches in my basket. Hopefully the hroudland diver gets a decent discount.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I knew there was a big AliExpress sale coming up at the end of this month, but wasn't sure of the exact dates, so looked up "AliExpress Sales 2021" and found this incredibly long list of every sale they have (pretty much every day of the year ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Sir are my hero...and my gf's enemy ?
I never came across this kind of verbose description of the sales before, although there are several minimalist ones.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I knew there was a big AliExpress sale coming up at the end of this month, but wasn't sure of the exact dates, so looked up "AliExpress Sales 2021" and found this incredibly long list of every sale they have (pretty much every day of the year ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Crikey, May 26th: Free shipping to Brazil


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

crAss said:


> Has anyone seen a review of the new pagani design Black Bay homage? The same is coming up and I am getting an itch.
> 130 euros is a lot but I think I like it a lot, especially the patterned dial - well I like it a lot only when not thinking that the rectangular hour markers are not huge
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I got my tracking number like 9 days ago with no movement st all.

I honestly thing it just wasn't ready to ship and they just gave me a tracking number so the processing time didn't laps and cancel the order.

I'm trying to figure out what's going on. Hopefully it's on its way and I can at least get a fist impressions vid out before the sale....but it ain't looking good.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Here's my 10 month old Phylida HC 'homage', worn ~ twice a month. Good overall, slightly misaligned trapezoid indices, but genuine Sapphire Crystal, perhaps Ceramic bezel.

However, the crown action is progressively becoming wobbly and it's getting impossible to screw down. Tried the dental floss trick, toothpick-aided silicone grease (Shin-Etsu), no go. Hasn't happened with my Loreo, Parnis, Reef Tigers, Cadisens or Carnival.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm torn between buying a Zelos Horizons 43mm on Tuesday or buying a few watches on sale in the AliExpress sale in a weeks time... What do you guys reckon would be the better choice? I only have a 7 inch wrist so I'm not 100% confident the Horizons 43 will be a good fit (but I'm sure I could sell it for whatever I paid if need be).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I'm torn between buying a Zelos Horizons 43mm on Tuesday or buying a few watches on sale in the AliExpress sale in a weeks time... What do you guys reckon would be the better choice? I only have a 7 inch wrist so I'm not 100% confident the Horizons 43 will be a good fit (but I'm sure I could sell it for whatever I paid if need be).


I am similarly torn. The Horizons 43 looks nice in the few pre-release videos I have seen, but I am not feeling as "connected" to it as I probably should be. Plus, for an NH35 watch, it is not cheap. Clearly, all the money went on the dials. I do like one of the dial colours, though, so if I can grab one before they sell out in 2 minutes I will probably go for it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> I'm torn between buying a Zelos Horizons 43mm on Tuesday or buying a few watches on sale in the AliExpress sale in a weeks time... What do you guys reckon would be the better choice? I only have a 7 inch wrist so I'm not 100% confident the Horizons 43 will be a good fit (but I'm sure I could sell it for whatever I paid if need be).


Like most Zelos, it's a looker. But 43mm is getting up there on a 7 inch wrist IMO (Seiko divers excluded). It depends on what you feel comfortable wearing. If you normally sport 40-41mm watches then 43mm is going to feel a lot bigger. Like you said though, easy flip if you're undecided.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

craiger said:


> If you like that, someone posted a gorgeous San Martin BB homage a few days ago.


SM has one starting above 200 euros, which I believe is too much for Chinese Ali watch to be honest...As I saw, the price during the sale will be 103 euros, so with coupons and coins I guess it can be bought for 85-90 euros which is in my relaxed space for Ali watches.


----------



## mauhip (Dec 11, 2020)

This arrived this weekend and I love it!









Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

very funny pagani daytona


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

mykkus said:


> How do you know the hands are misaligned? Day/date changeover?


The minute hand was not pointing at 12 o'clock when the hour hand is exactly on the hour. I cover that in my review a few posts back, but here's a photo illustrating it. 


leastonh said:


> It's a great review, thank you. This is the only watch I am (or was) currently prepared to buy from AliEx that I don't already own. The QC problem with the hands was extremely disappointing though, considering it's a San Martin. I'm glad you got it sorted though.
> 
> Do I still want one? More than ever. Will I buy it? No. I'm becoming less forgiving of any brands sending out watches with such glaring QC problems. It's just too much to put up with when they feel entitled to keep hiking their prices as San Martin have.


Thanks so much for the kind words, really appreciate it! It seems there are more cases like these than I thought there was, a number of people have commented the same in the comments section.

I'm shocked as not seen this issue brought up at all previously. Credit where it's due though, they were very responsive and provided a partial refund to get it fixed myself. I ended up buying their Sub Homage v3 after that gesture - that piece arrived flawless.









youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

WristWatching1989 said:


> The minute hand was not pointing at 12 o'clock when the hour hand is exactly on the hour. I cover that in my review a few posts back, but here's a photo illustrating it.
> Thanks so much for the kind words, really appreciate it! It seems there are more cases like these than I thought there was, a number of people have commented the same in the comments section.
> 
> I'm shocked as not seen this issue brought up at all previously. Credit where it's due though, they were very responsive and provided a partial refund to get it fixed myself. I ended up buying their Sub Homage v3 after that gesture - that piece arrived flawless.
> ...


It is great they gave you a discount, but it still shouldn't be happening and like you said, there have been quite a few comments recently about San Martin dropping the ball on QC.

It is a shame that when they were cheaper and only just becoming as popular, stories like yours were extremely rare if my memory serves. Then, they became the darling of AliEx/WUS, the prices went up and the QC began to go down.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I don’t think QC went down. My guess is sales numbers went up, and so has the reporting of QC issues. 
And with their higher prices I think people are (rightfully) more critical of issues.

A £70 Pagani or £100 Steeldive and you can forgive an issue. £170+ not so much. But to their credit it seems SM QC is a fair bit higher than the previous 2 brands. Though I don’t think any Ali brand has design and QC on-par with bigger conventional brands.


----------



## mauhip (Dec 11, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> very funny pagani daytona


Yes. There's no way I'm ever going to get a Rolex Daytona, but I love the rainbow bezel, so a Pagani Daytona it is.

Sent from my moto g(8) plus using Tapatalk


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

crAss said:


> SM has one starting above 200 euros, which I believe is too much for Chinese Ali watch to be honest...As I saw, the price during the sale will be 103 euros, so with coupons and coins I guess it can be bought for 85-90 euros which is in my relaxed space for Ali watches.


I agree 200 euros is way too much. Like you, 85-90 would be in my comfort zone. Is this in the official San Martin Ali store?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My San Martin Marine Master had exactly the same misalignment. I bought this straight from San Martin for $350. I was quite shocked at the time given how they supposedly have a good reputation for QC.

A few months ago, another member posted on here the very same problem with his San Martin watch. So, this is now the third case I have seen of identical misalignment.










WristWatching1989 said:


> The minute hand was not pointing at 12 o'clock when the hour hand is exactly on the hour. I cover that in my review a few posts back, but here's a photo illustrating it.
> Thanks so much for the kind words, really appreciate it! It seems there are more cases like these than I thought there was, a number of people have commented the same in the comments section.
> 
> I'm shocked as not seen this issue brought up at all previously. Credit where it's due though, they were very responsive and provided a partial refund to get it fixed myself. I ended up buying their Sub Homage v3 after that gesture - that piece arrived flawless.
> ...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

craiger said:


> I agree 200 euros is way too much. Like you, 85-90 would be in my comfort zone. Is this in the official San Martin Ali store?


I am sorry, my initial message was not clear enough. The Pagani Design I was originally referring to which is now ~130 euros will be around ~103 euros during the sale. I don't expect high discounts for the San Martin.


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

Guys, I'm blind... Do you have a link to AliX where I can get NY0040 replacement straps? I really need blue one and original is like $60 for me which is insane


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone knows or can recommend a 40 mm Explorer II homage? I've got an itch to scratch...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

aksel4don said:


> Guys, I'm blind... Do you have a link to AliX where I can get NY0040 replacement straps? I really need blue one and original is like $60 for me which is insane
> 
> View attachment 15781960


You can find original ones between 15 and 20€ on Amazon or eBay.
[edit] blue one on Amazon for 16€: Bracelet de montre N.D.Limits pour Citizen Promaster - En caoutchouc - De 20 à 22 mm: Amazon.fr: Montres


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

mougino said:


> You can find original ones between 15 and 20€ on Amazon or eBay.
> [edit] blue one on Amazon for 16€: Bracelet de montre N.D.Limits pour Citizen Promaster - En caoutchouc - De 20 à 22 mm: Amazon.fr: Montres


I think it's a replacement too...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

aksel4don said:


> Guys, I'm blind... Do you have a link to AliX where I can get NY0040 replacement straps? I really need blue one and original is like $60 for me which is insane
> 
> View attachment 15781960


4.71US $ 5% OFF|soft Rubber ND Limits Divers Watch Strap Band 20 22 24mm for Citizen Promaster|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

My brain has trouble going more than 150 bux on ali. To easy to get a great orient at that point. Even under, my mako was 125 bux. Fantastic value


----------



## aksel4don (Aug 4, 2018)

frogles said:


> 4.71US $ 5% OFF|soft Rubber ND Limits Divers Watch Strap Band 20 22 24mm for Citizen Promaster|Watchbands| - AliExpress


well that's a option. Thanks!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Thanks to ninzeo who did not get the colourway he ordered, I have this lovely Merkur with QC done [no extra hands].


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mykkus said:


> My brain has trouble going more than 150 bux on ali. To easy to get a great orient at that point. Even under, my mako was 125 bux. Fantastic value


There are plenty of microbands, offering similar specifications, that cost more than buying a similar watch off AliExpress. Your $125 Orient Mako, doesn't have a high beat movement, or a sapphire crystal. I'm not saying that the Orient isn't a great value, but let's not compare apples to oranges. The vast majority of $80 and up watches on AliExpress, come with sapphire crystals. For just over $100 on one of the major sales, you can find Miyota 9015 or Sea-Gull ST21, high beat models. As you go up in price the features and quality of execution usually increase as well. With careful shopping, even a $200 or $300 watch from AliExpress, can be a really good deal.

Orient Makos and Bambinos offer great values for your money, but it's not like Seiko and Orient don't offer a ton of higher spec, and more expensive models.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Generally, £150 ($210) – maybe £200 ($275) for something higher-end like San Martin or Sea-Gull is my cutoff. 
There are so many great watches to be had if you go used/grey/micro, for only a bit more than a modern San Martin. 

But it depends what you want.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I don't think QC went down. My guess is sales numbers went up, and so has the reporting of QC issues.
> And with their higher prices I think people are (rightfully) more critical of issues.
> 
> A £70 Pagani or £100 Steeldive and you can forgive an issue. £170+ not so much. But to their credit it seems SM QC is a fair bit higher than the previous 2 brands. Though I don't think any Ali brand has design and QC on-par with bigger conventional brands.


I think the popularity is partly it, although not necessarily the whole story. This is the only place online I read about the brand and even when they initially became popular here there were almost no reports of issues with QC amongst members. There were many comments about how the other AliEx brands needed to follow suit considering SM were charging similar prices. We don't hear that as much now, with quite a number of problems which were unheard of with their earlier (cheaper) offerings. Maybe it is just my old brain adding 2+2 to get to 5 though


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Generally, £150 ($210) - maybe £200 ($275) for something higher-end like San Martin or Sea-Gull is my cutoff.
> There are so many great watches to be had if you go used/grey/micro, for only a bit more than a modern San Martin.
> 
> But it depends what you want.


In the affordable section or market, excluding the well known older brands, Zelos are at the top (and some others too), excellent quality and value, then its sister companies, like Ventus, Axios and Ergon which are a touch lower in quality, but just a touch. Then the likes of San Martin and the like, then the Pagani's and other similar good quality ones, that are excellent bang for buck.

Like many others I too feel that for a price of a Zelos you can get 2 to 3 decent Pagani's (or equivalent watches). So I bought San Martin to test the quality then a Pagani, now a Zelos for special occasions.

I have other watches too, Seiko's, Citizen's and a few Swiss Made, however and this is the point, looking at the quality and value of the Zelos, the San Martin and the Pagani's, I am looking to sell the Swiss Made ones, most of them and maybe some Seiko's too, I don't see much difference in quality between Zelos and and Seiko's/Orient, but moreso in the bang for buck especially when you have a collection and wear them in rotation.

In my opinion Seiko's are now overpriced and not producing anything exciting or new compared to Zelos. If San Martin start making original designs then it'll really change the market, better for us consumers.

Just my experience and its subjective.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Hi guys,
here are my ali watches and an added SKX so there's no empty space, with the upcoming sale, if you have any questions regarding these watches, feel free to ask them.
I've also had a Parnis GMT which I sold.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

no-time said:


> In the affordable section or market, excluding the well known older brands, Zelos are at the top (and some others too), excellent quality and value, then its sister companies, like Ventus, Axios and Ergon which are a touch lower in quality, but just a touch. Then the likes of San Martin and the like, then the Pagani's and other similar good quality ones, that are excellent bang for buck.
> 
> Like many others I too feel that for a price of a Zelos you can get 2 to 3 decent Pagani's (or equivalent watches). So I bought San Martin to test the quality then a Pagani, now a Zelos for special occasions.
> 
> ...


What Swiss watches?

Those micros are indeed good value for money. Mostly original designs and better QC for not much more than a SM.

I agree that Seiko and Orient doesn't stack up to Chinese brands in the low-end. Though hard to beat a Kamasu with a good aftermarket bracelet. And tbh if I want a dress watch for ~$120, I'd likely rather ditch sapphire and get something original from Orient than an Ali homage.

Seiko is indeed overpriced now. But they still has some nice used/grey offerings, if you're looking for their designs. Saw this one on eBay the other day, looks nice. 








SEIKO Prospex Diver 200 SBDC053/6R15-03W0 Navy Dial Automatic Men's Watch_606687 | eBay


Dial colorNavy. Condition Rank. Condition RANK Explanation. Our policy. twe take photo of boxes and warranty cards if watch include box and guaratee card. When you take our watch in Japan. CLOSER was established in 2005.



www.ebay.co.uk




Yeah it's 2x the price as the San Martin 62Mas at £337 ($468). But it's at least 2x the watch imo. The real deal with 6R15 and domed sapphire, JDM Japan Made, etc. And you're not gonna get misaligned hands..

Anyway, just a random example of stuff I see that's not too much more than the likes of San Martin that makes me not wanna spend too much on Ali watches.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> There are plenty of microbands, offering similar specifications, that cost more than buying a similar watch off AliExpress. Your $125 Orient Mako, doesn't have a high beat movement, or a sapphire crystal. I'm not saying that the Orient isn't a great value, but let's not compare apples to oranges. The vast majority of $80 and up watches on AliExpress, come with sapphire crystals. For just over $100 on one of the major sales, you can find Miyota 9015 or Sea-Gull ST21, high beat models. As you go up in price the features and quality of execution usually increase as well. With careful shopping, even a $200 or $300 watch from AliExpress, can be a really good deal.
> 
> Orient Makos and Bambinos offer great values for your money, but it's not like Seiko and Orient don't offer a ton of higher spec, and more expensive models.


All good
But seems like I see more qc horror stories than anything else.
Doesn't mean I don't get intrigued by some of them, just haven't been willing to risk it.
Steel dive might be the one that does it.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

john_marston said:


> What Swiss watches?
> 
> Those micros are indeed good value for money. Mostly original designs and better QC for not much more than a SM.
> 
> ...


Yeah I feel like my kamasu is an amazing value


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

What do you think of the new Pagrne Design "Tuna" watches? Pretty high priced at $188, so waiting for reviews before thinking of getting one.









113.99US $ 81% OFF|Pagrne Design Diver Men's Watch 300m Waterproof Nh35 Mechanical Watches Sapphire Crystal Automatic Wristwatch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

john_marston said:


> What Swiss watches?
> 
> Those micros are indeed good value for money. Mostly original designs and better QC for not much more than a SM.
> 
> ...


I do love Seiko, but the point of 'no misaligned hands' is almost comically ... 
I've a hard time thinking of a brand with as much alignment issues as seiko


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poerger said:


> I do love Seiko, but the point of 'no misaligned hands' is almost comically ...
> I've a hard time thinking of a brand with as much alignment issues as seiko


You're thinking of bezels, Seiko is infamous for misaligned bezels but I've never read of misaligned hands on a Seiko?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

FatalException said:


> New strap of Ali for my Duro. Shame about the end links, I just need to figure out how to adjust it.
> 
> I thought I could do it with the pointy end of the spring bar tool, but I can't get them out.





omar77w said:


> This is horrible. I hope at least the Monster situation gets resolved, because that's plain ridiculous.
> 
> Lesson learned, but that's really frustrating. I was mildly interested in the Monster, but with buyer protection as existent as free speech in China, I think I'll stick with Seikos and Orients. You saved me.


That's why I stopped buying from Ali months ago and won't! Company folding into liquidation, poor service, and same old watches re-hashed. I bought an awesome Seiko SSC769P1 for $280 its a solar Chrono with a sapphire crystal 10 bar WR 41mm x 12mm x 48mm x 20mm! Much better than one-off these. Anyway, that's my thought on the subject. ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That's why I stopped buying from Ali months ago and won't! Company folding into liquidation, poor service, and same old watches re-hashed. I bought an awesome Seiko SSC769P1 for $280 its a solar Chrono with a sapphire crystal 10 bar WR 41mm x 12mm x 48mm x 20mm! Much better than one-off these. Anyway that's my thought on iy...


The SSC769P1 goes for $499 on various websites. Where exactly did you find it at $280?
Everyone would walk away from Ali if they could snag Japanese or Swiss watches new with a 40%+ discount like you did 

[edit] just found it on Creation Watches for $225(!!) clearly unbeatable at that price


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

C


mougino said:


> The SSC769P1 goes for $499 on various websites. Where exactly did you find it at $280?
> Everyone would walk away from Ali if they could snag Japanese or Swiss watches new with a 40%+ discount like you did


Creation watches! 7% discount...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

A few years back, when first getting into cheap chinese mechanicals and of course Aliexpress there were 3 "sibling" brands getting most attention: Parnis, Corgeut and Debert. I have watches from all three brands and for quite some time now and I think I will get back at them. They still have their bulk of watches in the 70 - 90 euros range, I have never faced a problem with them, which is something I cannot say for Pagani Design and Bliger. They seem to be slow in updating their range with ceramic bezels and NH35s according to trend but they are getting there. Still working mostly with Miyotas and seagulls most of the time.
I see myself getting 2 watches in this sale, one from Parnis and one from Corgeut.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> There are plenty of microbands, offering similar specifications, that cost more than buying a similar watch off AliExpress. Your $125 Orient Mako, doesn't have a high beat movement, or a sapphire crystal. I'm not saying that the Orient isn't a great value, but let's not compare apples to oranges. The vast majority of $80 and up watches on AliExpress, come with sapphire crystals. For just over $100 on one of the major sales, you can find Miyota 9015 or Sea-Gull ST21, high beat models. As you go up in price the features and quality of execution usually increase as well. With careful shopping, even a $200 or $300 watch from AliExpress, can be a really good deal.
> 
> Orient Makos and Bambinos offer great values for your money, but it's not like Seiko and Orient don't offer a ton of higher spec, and more expensive models.


You mentioned several physical specifications that commonly give Aliexpress the win. But you neglected to factor in service and warranty. Service is more than having it arrive in 3 weeks (which is actually poor service). The warranty on Aliexpress watches is worth crud. No way in heck I'm sending a watch with issues back to China. And I don't want to stuff around going through an Aliexpress appeal to then be given a discount so I can arrange my own watch smith to repair a new watch. It is important to be able to factor in a returns smooth returns process for a watch that is subpar or not as advertised. This is a major downfall of Aliexpress. All friends until something goes wrong and then you're on your own. I have a couple that are now paperweights.

I choose to partake in the Aliexpress lottery for a bit of fun, but some brands are reaching the point where their increased prices are reducing their value to many buyers. SM for example. A quick look on my local ebay reveals some mid-range Seiko, NTH, Lorier, Zelos, Traska among others that are in a similar ballpark.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> A few years back, when first getting into cheap chinese mechanicals and of course Aliexpress there were 3 "sibling" brands getting most attention: Parnis, Corgeut and Debert. I have watches from all three brands and for quite some time now and I think I will get back at them. They still have their bulk of watches in the 70 - 90 euros range, I have never faced a problem with them, which is something I cannot say for Pagani Design and Bliger. They seem to be slow in updating their range with ceramic bezels and NH35s according to trend but they are getting there. Still working mostly with Miyotas and seagulls most of the time.
> I see myself getting 2 watches in this sale, one from Parnis and one from Corgeut.


Haven't times moved fast? I remember the times you mention. Most watches came with a Chinese movement or the Miyota 82XX as an upgrade, while we all wished for a hacking NH35 movement and real sapphire crystal. Fortunately, HoustonReal was able to decipher the different movements used, factories pumping the watches out and the catalogue brands. I have a Corgeut BB homage from a few years ago it still performs admirably, looks great and keeps awesome time. I'm still fond of the Corgeut and Debert Seamaster homage.

93.6US $ 60% OFF|Mens watch 41mm steel band sterile luminou dial Sapphire miyota automatic movement date waterproof ceramics bezel wristwatch men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

crAss said:


> A few years back, when first getting into cheap chinese mechanicals and of course Aliexpress there were 3 "sibling" brands getting most attention: Parnis, Corgeut and Debert. I have watches from all three brands and for quite some time now and I think I will get back at them. They still have their bulk of watches in the 70 - 90 euros range, I have never faced a problem with them, which is something I cannot say for Pagani Design and Bliger. They seem to be slow in updating their range with ceramic bezels and NH35s according to trend but they are getting there. Still working mostly with Miyotas and seagulls most of the time.
> I see myself getting 2 watches in this sale, one from Parnis and one from Corgeut.


It's good to hear that your watches from those 3 brands were problem free. I bought a Corgeut several years ago, a Debert last year, and I currently have a Parnis and another Debert on order. No problems with mine either.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Poerger said:


> I do love Seiko, but the point of 'no misaligned hands' is almost comically ...
> I've a hard time thinking of a brand with as much alignment issues as seiko


I was so excited when the Seiko 'DressKX' came out, I went to a Seiko AD for the first time in months to check it out.

The first example I tried on had misaligned hands, almost 8 minutes behind as well.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That's why I stopped buying from Ali months ago and won't! Company folding into liquidation, poor service, and same old watches re-hashed. I bought an awesome Seiko SSC769P1 for $280 its a solar Chrono with a sapphire crystal 10 bar WR 41mm x 12mm x 48mm x 20mm! Much better than one-off these. Anyway that's my thought on iy...


That's a great looking watch.
Just recently got a quarts tachymeter that's really fun myself.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> There are plenty of microbands, offering similar specifications, that cost more than buying a similar watch off AliExpress. Your $125 Orient Mako, doesn't have a high beat movement, or a sapphire crystal. I'm not saying that the Orient isn't a great value, but let's not compare apples to oranges. The vast majority of $80 and up watches on AliExpress, come with sapphire crystals.


But a sapphire crystal is only $11 on Aliexpress. A watch press is $8 on eBay. For $19, you can upgrade any Mako to sapphire (and it's not something you _have_ to do. You can do it years down the line _if_ the crystal scratches).

On the other hand, you're getting 200m WR as opposed to 100m for any <$100 Pagani. You're getting much better QC, better bezel action, a real warranty, a return policy, unique design, etc.

There's definitely a market for both. If you like the shininess of a ceramic bezel and the case shape of the submariner, an Orient won't give you that. But an Orient is, to my eyes, just as good a value if you care about WR, bezel, etc.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

omar77w said:


> But a sapphire crystal is only $11 on Aliexpress. A watch press is $8 on eBay. For $19, you can upgrade any Mako to sapphire (and it's not something you _have_ to do. You can do it years down the line _if_ the crystal scratches).
> 
> On the other hand, you're getting 200m WR as opposed to 100m for any <$100 Pagani. You're getting much better QC, better bezel action, a real warranty, a return policy, unique design, etc.
> 
> There's definitely a market for both. If you like the shininess of a ceramic bezel and the case shape of the submariner, an Orient won't give you that. But an Orient is, to my eyes, just as good a value if you care about WR, bezel, etc.


Agree. Love the mako
Plus there are other mod parts available readily should you wish to customize.
I'll likely do bezel and insert at some point, but the crystal will stay until I beat it up, then I'll go sapphire


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I'm torn between buying a Zelos Horizons 43mm on Tuesday or buying a few watches on sale in the AliExpress sale in a weeks time... What do you guys reckon would be the better choice? I only have a 7 inch wrist so I'm not 100% confident the Horizons 43 will be a good fit (but I'm sure I could sell it for whatever I paid if need be).


I didn't get a Zelos Horizons 43 in the end. But not due to lack of wanting one. I set an alarm for the countdown to launch, and as soon as it hit zero, my fingers moved as quickly as possible to buy the Burgundy dial, and within seconds it was removed automatically from my basket and status changed to "Sold Out". All sold within under two minutes.

So, I decided to get the Blue Meteorite dial instead. Silly me, also sold out. Leaving just the Carbon and the Teal, neither of which I wanted, but also all sold out within minutes.

With Zelos, the main question seems to not be "do I want one?" but rather "do I have any hope of getting one?"

Well, at least it means I have a bit more money for the upcoming AliExpress sale I suppose.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I didn't get a Zelos Horizons 43 in the end. But not due to lack of wanting one. I set an alarm for the countdown to launch, and as soon as it hit zero, my fingers moved as quickly as possible to buy the Burgundy dial, and within seconds it was removed automatically from my basket and status changed to "Sold Out". All sold within under two minutes.
> 
> So, I decided to get the Blue Meteorite dial instead. Silly me, also sold old. Leaving just the Carbon and the Teal, neither of which I wanted, but also all sold out within minutes.
> 
> ...


I was able to get the blue meteorite. Think I might still be good to get a watch or two during the Ali-Express sales. Maybe the Phylida aquaterra and something else around that price. Or alternatively the Cronos Seamaster homage alone, or one of their bronze pieces. I guess I'll see what looks like the best bang for my buck when the sales start.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I was able to get the blue meteorite. Think I might still be good to get a watch or two during the Ali-Express sales. Maybe the Phylida aquaterra and something else around that price. Or alternatively the Cronos Seamaster homage alone, or one of their bronze pieces. I guess I'll see what looks like the best bang for my buck when the sales start.


Fantastic. I don't see how my fingers could have moved any faster. Congratulations to you!

It wasn't a total waste of time, though. I decided to go ahead and buy the full bronze bracelet for my bronze swordfish. When I bought the watch, the renders of the bracelet didn't look great. But now I have seen real-life photos of the bracelet on a watch from other buyers, and it looks incredible. So, picked one up.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I didn't get a Zelos Horizons 43 in the end. But not due to lack of wanting one. I set an alarm for the countdown to launch, and as soon as it hit zero, my fingers moved as quickly as possible to buy the Burgundy dial, and within seconds it was removed automatically from my basket and status changed to "Sold Out". All sold within under two minutes.
> 
> So, I decided to get the Blue Meteorite dial instead. Silly me, also sold old. Leaving just the Carbon and the Teal, neither of which I wanted, but also all sold out within minutes.
> 
> ...


Yup, the buyers weren't shy in coming forward. Missed out again 😢


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for this, we need to see how they behave.


d_himan said:


> Here's my 10 month old Phylida HC 'homage', worn ~ twice a month. Good overall, slightly misaligned trapezoid indices, but genuine Sapphire Crystal, perhaps Ceramic bezel.
> 
> However, the crown action is progressively becoming wobbly and it's getting impossible to screw down. Tried the dental floss trick, toothpick-aided silicone grease (Shin-Etsu), no go. Hasn't happened with my Loreo, Parnis, Reef Tigers, Cadisens or Carnival.
> View attachment 15780913


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

leastonh said:


> It is great they gave you a discount, but it still shouldn't be happening and like you said, there have been quite a few comments recently about San Martin dropping the ball on QC.
> 
> It is a shame that when they were cheaper and only just becoming as popular, stories like yours were extremely rare if my memory serves. Then, they became the darling of AliEx/WUS, the prices went up and the QC began to go down.


Quality is a cycle.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Let's buy Seikos 


Springy Watch said:


> My San Martin Marine Master had exactly the same misalignment. I bought this straight from San Martin for $350. I was quite shocked at the time given how they supposedly have a good reputation for QC.
> 
> A few months ago, another member posted on here the very same problem with his San Martin watch. So, this is now the third case I have seen of identical misalignment.
> 
> View attachment 15781571


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> You mentioned several physical specifications that commonly give Aliexpress the win. But you neglected to factor in service and warranty. Service is more than having it arrive in 3 weeks (which is actually poor service). The warranty on Aliexpress watches is worth crud. No way in heck I'm sending a watch with issues back to China. And I don't want to stuff around going through an Aliexpress appeal to then be given a discount so I can arrange my own watch smith to repair a new watch. It is important to be able to factor in a returns smooth returns process for a watch that is subpar or not as advertised. This is a major downfall of Aliexpress. All friends until something goes wrong and then you're on your own. I have a couple that are now paperweights.
> 
> I choose to partake in the Aliexpress lottery for a bit of fun, but some brands are reaching the point where their increased prices are reducing their value to many buyers. SM for example. A quick look on my local ebay reveals some mid-range Seiko, NTH, Lorier, Zelos, Traska among others that are in a similar ballpark.


Well, in life i noticed it is often when things go wrong that you then know who yo u can trust


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Let's buy Seikos


Haven't followed their new offerings in a while tbh. I've had my eyes (and set an ebay alarm to) Seiko Pogues for the last 2-3 weeks but by Jove do they go for a fortune nowadays >_<


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

I think it would very informative (even though it's a little off topic) if a few members here would give their experience and opinions on the hierarchy of Chinese watches in terms of quality, from good quality to low quality, we know it will be subjective, but it'll still be very helpful especially to new members.

Remember just for Chinese watches, not the likes of Zelos and Seiko, even though they might use Chinese parts or facilities.

I for one don't know much about Debert and Corguet.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

no-time said:


> I think it would very informative (even though it's a little off topic) if a few members here would give their experience and opinions on the hierarchy of Chinese watches in terms of quality, from good quality to low quality, we know it will be subjective, but it'll still be very helpful especially to new members.
> 
> Remember just for Chinese watches, not the likes of Zelos and Seiko, even though they might use Chinese parts or facilities.
> 
> I for one don't know much about Debert and Corguet.


I don't have everything, but from what I have :

Cronos > Heimdallr > Parnis > Corgeut = Blieger > Cadisen > Guanquin > Burei > Benyar > Tevise >>>> Pagani Anti-design

I don't know what cheap weed PD is smoking these days, but not only quality has taken a dive, they think they play in the same league with the big boys and the latest (crappy) releases are priced at 140$ or more. ROFL.
Just look at their pitiful 007 NTTD interpretation - plenty of reviews, some of the reviewers hang out here and can directly confirm.

RE *Zelos*...the expression "cult following" is appropriate. I have 3 with no hope in hell to snatch another new one. And second hand market is going above launch prices of course.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone here purchased the new Pagani Black bay? I was one of, if not the first person to buy one (for review purposes of course) and I got a notification that my order was cancelled.
Seller says it was shipped.

So I'm just wondering if I am just the unlucky one or if they are trying to pull a fast one on me. I've purchased from them before with zero issues.

I was really hoping to be one of the first to get this one in for review...but sadly that aint happening.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

I'd like to see everyone's Ali watch that gets the most wrist time compared to their non Ali watch that gets the most wrist time. 








Cronos sterile dial bronze willard is my top worn Ali watch.








Oceanus S100 is my go to non Ali watch.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Got this Addiesdive watch, model number MY-H9 today. Looks nicer than I expected it to in person, I absolutely love it TBH. The bezel action feels good and has no back play at all, very slight misalignment to the right of 12 o'clock but it's close enough. Ordered on the 12th Mar, arrived on the 23rd. Reckon this will get plenty of wrist time, don't think it will clash with much. Feels like I could wear this as an every day watch, it definitely won't be restricted to a weekender.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

March 24 – WARM-UP ALIEXPRESS 328 ANNIVERSARY SALE 2021 March 27 
Sale starts Mar 29, 0:00 PT


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

frogles said:


> March 24 - WARM-UP ALIEXPRESS 328 ANNIVERSARY SALE 2021 March 27
> Sale starts Mar 29, 0:00 PT


I was looking at the warm-up prices this morning, and most of the stores seem to just be previewing what the prices will be starting from 29th, and saying "put the item in your basket now" but buy it starting on 29th

The only watch I was hoping to buy in the sale is the San Martin Deepsea homage. Normally, it costs about $230, and indeed that is the price today. It is also, confusingly, the discounted sale price starting on 29th.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I did spot this incredible upcoming discount on a Cronos Bronze watch, which got me excited. Until I realised it was the same seller that had fake prices a few weeks ago, and then begged us all to cancel orders due to coronavirus in the factory. I can't believe they are doing the same fake prices again.

They have other watches with similar "deep discounts", such as this Cronos Bronze Captain Willard Sterile Dial, which I just paid full price for a few weeks ago, but allegedly will be closer to half price in a few days: 186.44US $ 41% OFF|Cronos Men's Bronze Turtle Diver Watch Sapphire Crystal 200M PT5000 Automatic Movement Watches Luminous Mechanical Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

I wrote to the seller to ask if these prices are real this time (I cannot imagine they are), or another mistake (which would be incredibly careless of them). And I got back this reply: "yeah , we have discount on 28th, Mar to 2nd Apr"


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

What i see is a sale price from 120 to 183 $


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> What i see is a sale price from 120 to 183 $


Yes, the $120 is for the PT5000 movement and the $183 is for the SW200 movement. I have been chatting this morning with the seller, who claims the prices are real. But, again, I highly doubt it based on past experience.

Note that I paid $289 for the SW200 directly from Cronos a few weeks ago, and even that was a special discounted price at the time (although it seems to now be their real full price, in retrospect).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

About brands like Skmei, Sanda and similar ones : how do you rank them please ? 
Do they still use cheap movements ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, the $120 is for the PT5000 movement and the $183 is for the SW200 movement. I have been chatting this morning with the seller, who claims the prices are real. But, again, I highly doubt it based on past experience.
> 
> Note that I paid $289 for the SW200 directly from Cronos a few weeks ago, and even that was a special discounted price at the time (although it seems to now be their real full price, in retrospect).


Thanks for asking them, or sharing to us actually.
Is there a risk to buy when the seller replied that prices are right/real ? Will Ali stand by the customer if nothing is sent ? 
(not trying to push you to buy, to just being curious)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> Thanks for asking them, or sharing to us actually.
> Is there a risk to buy when the seller replied that prices are right/real ? Will Ali stand by the customer if nothing is sent ?
> (not trying to push you to buy, to just being curious)


Last time they gave fake prices, they realised their mistake and asked everybody to cancel. For those who didn't cancel, the order is automatically cancelled when the shipping deadline expires, so you are covered. I noticed on the review for the watch I had ordered and cancelled that some person had written a review. He had refused to cancel, and gave a 1-star review complaining that his watch never arrived. The seller added a comment to the review that they had asked him to cancel, and had not only refunded the buyer, but also given him an extra $20 (!!!), and he was still complaining!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Last time they gave fake prices, they realised their mistake and asked everybody to cancel. For those who didn't cancel, the order is automatically cancelled when the shipping deadline expires, so you are covered. I noticed on the review for the watch I had ordered and cancelled that some person had written a review. He had refused to cancel, and gave a 1-star review complaining that his watch never arrived. The seller added a comment to the review that they had asked him to cancel, and had not only refunded the buyer, but also given him an extra $20 (!!!), and he was still complaining!


The audacity of some people  hope he's not in this forum...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> The audacity of some people  hope he's not in this forum...


Probably someone that didn't fully realise how silly the prices were. ..or a crybaby mad that they didn't get their 'too good to be true' product


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Probably someone that didn't fully realise how silly the prices were. ..or a crybaby mad that they didn't get their 'too good to be true' product


Here is the review. Or rather, here are the two reviews. He was so angry, he wrote it twice:









298.0US $ |Addies Automatic Watch Nh35 Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Mechanical Diver Watch Luxury 200m Waterproof Watches Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Here is the review. Or rather, here are the two reviews. He was so angry, he wrote it twice:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't see the reviews, for me it just plays the video and says item unavailable. Wonder if they might've pulled the listing due to that review?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I can't see the reviews, for me it just plays the video and says item unavailable. Wonder if they might've pulled the listing due to that review?


You should be able to click where it says "2 reviews"


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> You should be able to click where it says "2 reviews"
> 
> View attachment 15785230


Nope, Aliexpress cleaned house. In case you were wondering who do they side with.
Wrong or not, that WAS customer feedback. How would you feel if yours would be deleted and you can only warn people here of a scam?
Personally I think it's impossible to sell the Captain Cronos (not my name, coined by Shane's @Relative Time) for 120$ with PT5000....Buyer beware.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ipse said:


> Nope, Aliexpress cleaned house. In case you were wondering who do they side with.
> Wrong or not, that WAS customer feedback. How would you feel if yours would be deleted and you can only warn people here of a scam?


That's weird. I can still see the buyer's feedback. Here is a screenshot.


----------



## mmaca (Sep 23, 2020)

Im thinking about taking my first dive into Ali Express wonderland. But I'm at a loss on which brand to really go for, after seeing (and reading) a few well known reviews on PD, Addiesdive, Starking, SM, Reef Tiger etc etc I'm still at a loss as to which to go for.
I'm not wanting to spend more that say £100 but still want to get a good looking watch....is it possible?
Thanks in advance for any replies 👍🏻


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Nope, Aliexpress cleaned house. In case you were wondering who do they side with.
> Wrong or not, that WAS customer feedback. How would you feel if yours would be deleted and you can only warn people here of a scam?
> Personally I think it's impossible to sell the Captain Cronos (not my name, coined by Shane's @Relative Time) for 120$ with PT5000....Buyer beware.


Oh well. I have done this in the past and being refunded. I just consider it a game. At some point you might actually get the unbelievable deal. Last time I did not do it, but this time I might just do it 77 euros for a real bronze watch with a 4Hz movement is something!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> About brands like Skmei, Sanda and similar ones : how do you rank them please ?
> Do they still use cheap movements ?


These watches are so cheap that I would just tell buy the design/functionality you like most. I have a Sanda metal g-shock homage. I was wondering whether to get the SKMEI or that one. Reviews said SKMEI was a tad better, but SKMEI was 3 bar water resistant and Sanda 5 bar and while SKMEI had more functionalities, it did not offer the watch in black with a negative screen. It's just ~10 euros for most watches. If you can't decide buy 2 and gift one to some child!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

crAss said:


> Oh well. I have done this in the past and being refunded. I just consider it a game. At some point you might actually get the unbelievable deal. Last time I did not do it, but this time I might just do it 77 euros for a real bronze watch with a 4Hz movement is something!


They have just removed the listings. Some unbelievable prices are still there, but probably they are going to fix those too.








328.0US $ |STEELDIVE Mens Mechanical Watch 200m Waterproof Luminous NH35A Automatic Watches Bronze Men Diver Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

tcl said:


> It's good to hear that your watches from those 3 brands were problem free. I bought a Corgeut several years ago, a Debert last year, and I currently have a Parnis and another Debert on order. No problems with mine either.


I am another happy camper with my Parnises (or is that Parni?). I have a Marina Militare, a Subby w/9015, and a Daytona all of which are all exceptional watches for the $. But, I do feel that Parnis has some catching up to do with the newer value added brands such as Phylida and Escapement Times.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

crAss said:


> These watches are so cheap that I would just tell buy the design/functionality you like most. I have a Sanda metal g-shock homage. I was wondering whether to get the SKMEI or that one. Reviews said SKMEI was a tad better, but SKMEI was 3 bar water resistant and Sanda 5 bar and while SKMEI had more functionalities, it did not offer the watch in black with a negative screen. It's just ~10 euros for most watches. If you can't decide buy 2 and gift one to some child!


Agreed and the beauty of them is that they are both so cheap/inexpensive. I bought both and feel the Skmei is the better of the two by far however, I do prefer the negative display of the Sanda. Remember, these are disposable watches and in particular, the Skmei quenched my thirst for a Casio Full Metal and it only cost me $15. Wow!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

WR4K said:


> The Pagani Design factory in Guangzhou shipped my blue one directly to me this week.
> They are currently making batches of the four colour options and have begun shipping to AliExpress resellers this week; so they will have stock for the 29th March Anniversary Sale.
> I will be the first YouTube watch channel to review one, as mine is currently on the way to Liege; before the resellers even have stock to ship.
> Keep up the good work on your channel.
> ...


Thank you for the info. Mine apparently also shipped direct from the international warehouse. Though I think that just happened yesterday . Tracking number is showing as in transit.

I'll be waiting for your review . I hope the watch is as good as it's price suggests.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

WR4K said:


> The resellers started receiving stock this week; so yes it is possible that your watch has shipped (as the tracking number shows). Did you buy yours from Trendy Mens Watch Store? They were the first reseller to post photoshopped images; then other resellers copied them. The factory were making batches of the (Pagrne Design) Tuna, and PD-1679M Planet Ocean homages at that time. They started the Black Bay batches after. They will then be making the new PD-1682 Explorer II homage, and an Aqua-Terra homage. They are also currently working on a new PD-1674 Blancpain Fifty-Fathoms homage.


Yes from TMWS. I think I was the first to buy. Who knows. Just happy to know I'm getting it and seller is reimbursing me the amount of the sale price for the inconvenience.

That's a lot of watches being pumped out...how do you know all this?

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WR4K said:


> The resellers started receiving stock this week; so yes it is possible that your watch has shipped (as the tracking number shows). Did you buy yours from Trendy Mens Watch Store? They were the first reseller to post photoshopped images; then other resellers copied them. The factory were making batches of the (Pagrne Design) Tuna, and PD-1679M Planet Ocean homages at that time. They started the Black Bay batches after. They will then be making the new PD-1682 Explorer II homage, and an Aqua-Terra homage. They are also currently working on a new PD-1674 Blancpain Fifty-Fathoms homage.


Do you have detail on the new 1682 Explorer II ? especially wrt width: 40 or 42/43 mm ?

[edit] nvm, it's not 'new' there's already a bunch referenced on ae and they're 42 mm


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Wish they’d make the retro fifty fathoms. Those new ones with big open-heart nonsense look like something from a fashion brand


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Omega has released a new Seamaster SMP retro style with a sandwich dial no date etc. Clearly taking its inspiration from the lovely Cronos homage!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

WR4K said:


> Agreed. I told them they would sell better with normal dials, rather than open heart versions. Collectors know an open heart it isn't a tourbillion.


Yeah, hope they change it.
Though even without the open heart, I find the modern FF design a little dated (looks too mid-00s), with the brand on the side of the case etc. aside from some limited editions like the Barakuda re-issue which is nice. I hope Blancpain updates the FF. Their 1950s ones are the coolest dive watches ever

But anyway, this is about PD not Blancpain lol


----------



## 6R35 (Jun 26, 2020)

vanek said:


> Hi guys,
> here are my ali watches and an added SKX so there's no empty space, with the upcoming sale, if you have any questions regarding these watches, feel free to ask them.
> I've also had a Parnis GMT which I sold.
> View attachment 15782628


I like the Escapement Tme Seiko homage. Have you had any issues with yours? Wanting to give Aliexpress a shot and seems like a quartz piece would be less risky than an auto.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Pagani Design PD-1617 mecaquartz chronograph watch review*





https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_APxcy8


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

WR4K said:


> Here is another picture of the new PD-1671 Black Bay.
> I am pleased they have used female end links like the Tudor Black Bay.
> The dimensions are 42mm case diameter, 20mm lug width, 13mm thick.
> It is a shame they didn't make it in 40mm rather than 42mm as that would have been more popular.
> I have suggested they remove the red anodised ring on the crown and make it silver.


definitely an odd decision on the red ring. just ditch it all together. looks weird IMO. I'll be doing all I can to get that silver or black  
so happy to see female endlinks as well. it also looks like they fixed the enlink fitment we saw here in really early pictures of this.

this just got me rather excited. cant wait for your review!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Omega has released a new Seamaster SMP retro style with a sandwich dial no date etc. Clearly taking its inspiration from the lovely Cronos homage!


The Debert and Corgeut Seamaster homages came out way before the Chronos Seamaster. The Chronos was actually the second run of the watch and was released after the San Martin, which was the original from the Chronos/LGY factory. The Debert and 'Corgy' both had a sandwich dial (still do), but the SM had either a bumpy textured dial with sandwich plots or printed lume. The original SM release was waaaay cheaper than now. In my currency, I could buy it for around AU $180, but now around $250.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

WR4K said:


> I prefer the 1950's Fifty-Fathoms to the modern versions. I will be reviewing this Eza Sealander on my channel next week. It reminds me of the earlier Fifty-Fathoms. This is the kind of homage I would like to see Pagani Design make in 40mm. Let me know what you think? Regards.
> View attachment 15786091


Oh yes please!! The blue version is just sublime..........










Desperately needs a bracelet too...........

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## JLS36 (Feb 5, 2016)

Ragl said:


> Oh yes please!! The blue version is just sublime..........
> 
> View attachment 15786313
> 
> ...


Have it and love it, I agree it needs a bracelet. Have thought about shark mesh but that's not normally my jam.

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ragl said:


> Oh yes please!! The blue version is just sublime..........
> 
> View attachment 15786313
> 
> ...


I've had my eyes on an Eza for a while. I love how the bezel insert and dial are perfectly colour matched. So many companies can't achieve this.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

the blue pagani chrono looks very nice !


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

Cadisen has a new model:









104.72US $ 52% OFF|Cadisen Nieuwe Gouden Horloge Mannen Automatische Mechanische Top Merk Luxe Horloge Bedrijf Waterdicht Miyota 8285 Beweging Heren Horloge|Mechanische Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





This might become one of their most popular models. There is 0 competition from other day dates on Ali.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone here purchased the new Pagani Black bay? I was one of, if not the first person to buy one (for review purposes of course) and I got a notification that my order was cancelled.
> Seller says it was shipped.
> 
> So I'm just wondering if I am just the unlucky one or if they are trying to pull a fast one on me. I've purchased from them before with zero issues.
> ...


I've ordered one as well. It's saying shipped still. Not cancelled yet anyway 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

pdino said:


> Cadisen has a new model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not bad, good specs. Interesting movement, never seen a Miyota with 12 o'clock day. I imagine that was a tad more expensive. 
Cant see myself buying a Cadisen again though


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I've ordered one as well. It's saying shipped still. Not cancelled yet anyway
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Mine updated yesterday and is going through outbound customs right now. It's moving quick. I mad a bit of a fuss, so maybe he upgraded my shipping 

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> About brands like Skmei, Sanda and similar ones : how do you rank them please ?
> Do they still use cheap movements ?


SKMEI is a major OEM, that produces similar models for other mushroom brands. I'm not sure if they manufacture for Sanda, but Sanda is just a watch brand.

I've tested the price vs quality equation to its lower extremes, and I've been disappointed in these cheapo digitals. It's hard to explain how much better a $10 Casio is, compared to a $6 SKMEI. The plastic cases seem much harder and cheaper on the Chinese watches, and their markings wear off in weeks. Little things, like Casio using stainless steel pushers mean my 1984 Casio DW200 still works, while my SKMEI 1016's, pot metal pushers corroded after a few months.

They use very cheap movements, and the 1016 analog movement was always more accurate than the digital one, which lost a few minutes per week.










I recently bought a Casio AE1200 WH-1A off Amazon for $16.50. The SKMEI 1335 knockoff runs about $12 on AliExpress, and comes in a much larger case (43.5mm vs 39.5mm).

The Casio is better made, has a true 100M WR, and a 10-year battery. I fully expect I'll still have it when it comes time to change out the battery. The Casio also has a ton of features not found on the SKMEI. Which one is really the better value?


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

ET with pt5000 arrived well. It is really good looker.
Btw, I have 2x swiss, 2xjapan but this is my first hibeat ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pdino said:


> Cadisen has a new model:
> 
> http://[URL]https://nl.aliexpress.c...0o.store_home.singleImageText_6000702142872.0
> This might become one of their most popular models. There is 0 competition from other day dates on Ali.


The Miyota movement is nice, but the 40mm size kills it for me. I like the old 36mm Oysters, and I'm not as fond of the 40mm and 41mm new versions. Cadisen's 38mm Datejust is more what I'd like sizewise, but the "grab bag" ST16 movement is not a great selling point.

LGXIGE makes an Under $40 version, with a DG2812 movement and a mineral crystal. 41mm










Holuns makes a 37.5mm model, but with "jewel" indices.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

They look good, those are just too small for my wrists.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> SKMEI is a major OEM, that produces similar models for other mushroom brands. I'm not sure if they manufacture for Sanda, but Sanda is just a watch brand.
> 
> I've tested the price vs quality equation to its lower extremes, and I've been disappointed in these cheapo digitals. It's hard to explain how much better a $10 Casio is, compared to a $6 SKMEI. The plastic cases seem much harder and cheaper on the Chinese watches, and their markings wear off in weeks. Little things, like Casio using stainless steel pushers mean my 1984 Casio DW200 still works, while my SKMEI 1016's, pot metal pushers corroded after a few months.
> 
> ...


Generally, I would agree w/you but in very specific models, the Skmei's simply cannot be beat. My Skmei full metal is decently put together and only cost $15 and it FULLY satisfied my thirst for the Casio Full Metal for a mere $15 in spite of the fact it loses a second every other day. That's still pretty darn good and you certainly know what the Casio costs!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

12.99US $ 50% OFF|SWISH Fashion Square Watch for Men 2020 Leather Quartz Wristwatch Waterproof Sports Watches Military Relojes De Pulsera Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow, I had never heard of Swish Watches before. So, thanks for that. I see they even have a low cost Ciga Design Z-series homage!









38.99US $ 80% OFF|Red Luxury Sports Mechanical Watches Men Design Automatic Wristwatches Fashion Silicone Strap Self Winding reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com







mougino said:


> 12.99US $ 50% OFF|SWISH Fashion Square Watch for Men 2020 Leather Quartz Wristwatch Waterproof Sports Watches Military Relojes De Pulsera Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> Generally, I would agree w/you but in very specific models, the Skmei's simply cannot be beat. My Skmei full metal is decently put together and only cost $15 and it FULLY satisfied my thirst for the Casio Full Metal for a mere $15 in spite of the fact it loses a second every other day. That's still pretty darn good and you certainly know what the Casio costs!


Yeah I'd say only for steel versions the Chinese offer better value for money. For some reason Casio is very pricey when it comes to steel digital watches.

But any of the plastic ones and I'd 100% just stick with Casio.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Looks like San Martin is releasing a new 38mm field watch.
Best of all it is even more affordable than the explorer @ *RMB 688* 
SAN MARTTIN腕表复古军表风格运动表机械表潜水表男士手表SN0029-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
























*Model：SN0029-G
Movement：NH35
Case：316L stainless steel
Case Diameter: 38mm（Not including crown)）
L2L: 47.5mm
Thickness: 11.5mm（Including glass）
Strap size: 20mm
Glass：AR-coated sapphire
Crown：Screw-down
Caseback: Screw-down
Strap: 20mm Nylon NATO
Water resistance：200M*


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

Looks great. What will it cost? Not good with the chinese 😂


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Jugsy said:


> I have it coming in the mail. Looks like Jody from Just One More Watch has it and will most likely review it soon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say the name is supposed to be confused with Adidas


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Skipped a few pages, have we talked about this upcoming Role-1016-except-39mm one from San Martin yet?
I do like the patina-esque color and the brand logo in cursive.






淘宝网 - 淘！我喜欢


淘宝网(Taobao.com)作为专业的购物网站拥有全球时尚前沿的消费者购物集市,100%认证网上商城及超值二手商品区，同时购物安全，产品丰富，应有尽有,任你选购,让你尽享网上在线购物乐趣！




item.taobao.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I am about to buy one of the many Seagull 1963 watches that are on AliExpress. If you already have one, does it say "Plan B" on the back, and if so, do you know how that differentiates it from the ones that don't say that?


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I am about to buy one of the many Seagull 1963 watches that are on AliExpress. If you already have one, does it say "Plan B" on the back, and if so, do you know how that differentiates it from the ones that don't say that?
> 
> View attachment 15787625


"Plan B" simply indicates that it's the limited version with a different dial design. Just look it up.
Same movement.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> "Plan B" simply indicates that it's the limited version with a different dial design. Just look it up.
> Same movement.


Thanks. I found a Poljot Plan B which had a different dial. But, most of the watches that say Plan B on the back seem to have the same dial as the regular Seagull 1963, which leaves me confused. Like this one, for example:









333.12US $ |Watches Mens 40mm China Aviation Chronograph Mechanical Watches For Men 1963 Seagull Movement Chronograph Sapphire PilotSeagull|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Hello. I've been reading this thread for weeks. Started in the beginning and made it up to 300 or so pages but then skipped to page 1000 after the announcement of the upcoming sale. Finally got current just now. Thank you for so much useful information!

ET (and I agree with the complaints about the name on their other watches) below:


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> SKMEI is a major OEM, that produces similar models for other mushroom brands. I'm not sure if they manufacture for Sanda, but Sanda is just a watch brand.
> 
> I've tested the price vs quality equation to its lower extremes, and I've been disappointed in these cheapo digitals. It's hard to explain how much better a $10 Casio is, compared to a $6 SKMEI. The plastic cases seem much harder and cheaper on the Chinese watches, and their markings wear off in weeks. Little things, like Casio using stainless steel pushers mean my 1984 Casio DW200 still works, while my SKMEI 1016's, pot metal pushers corroded after a few months.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing \o/
It seems like Casio is interesting in this price range. I'm afraid with these cheap movements they could be using for skmei and the like.
I used to think 10 year battery is cooler, but then i found that they usually are more expensive too. Well you're paying for a service maybe (?) 
So i'm wondering if it's more interesting to choose usual battery life models and change them all when needed, .. i just need more to try 
Have you tried saphire from Casio ? Is this ok ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WR4K said:


> I like the look of this piece. 39mm is a good size for an Explorer homage. I wonder what the price point will be on AliExpress? San Martin are moving in the wrong direction increasing prices to Steinhart Ocean One levels on the V4 Water Ghost, and Vintage Diver etc. The sweet spot was under 200 USD with NH35A. The reality is buyers willing to spend 300-400 USD will want Swiss made and SW200-1; not Chinese made with PT5000/SW200-1. If this is 100-150 USD on AliExpress then it will be popular; but I have a feeling they will be circa 200 USD. What do you think? Regards.


Sanmartinwatchstore on Instagram said the price will be $230.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

6R35 said:


> I like the Escapement Tme Seiko homage. Have you had any issues with yours? Wanting to give Aliexpress a shot and seems like a quartz piece would be less risky than an auto.


Nothing, if you like the looks of it and don't freak out when you see a quartz, it's def. worth it. Really beautiful elegant watch imo.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like San Martin is releasing a new 38mm field watch.
> Best of all it is even more affordable than the explorer @ *RMB 688*
> SAN MARTTIN腕表复古军表风格运动表机械表潜水表男士手表SN0029-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
> 
> ...


Holy mackerel, I like it! What's the best way to order one of these guys? (in the US)

I recall something about agents, but I haven't seen an update of the process in a while.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

WR4K said:


> Thank you for the price information. I think it is too high for an NH35A. Really it should be 100-150 USD to be competitive. The Bliger PA21 Explorer with NH35A is only 70 USD for example. Regards.


I'm willing to spend up to $200 on that explorer...$230 is too high IMO.

Comparing it to the Bliger is apples to oranges IMO. Bliger is fine, but the SM is going to blow it away in every aspect (except price).
Nice rivet bracelet with a good clasp, domed sapphire with AR, great Bliger can't compete.

But the engineering on these things is so simple (with no rotating bezel) I don't see $230 in there when the V3 water ghost is $210.

I'm a buyer day 1 if it's sub $200. I have a pretty similar field watch from them (200M sapphire, NH35, 39mm) and love it...I paid $135 and was happy with that.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## 6R35 (Jun 26, 2020)

vanek said:


> Nothing, if you like the looks of it and don't freak out when you see a quartz, it's def. worth it. Really beautiful elegant watch imo.


Thanks. Looks like they're sold out at the moment.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Yeah I'd say only for steel versions the Chinese offer better value for money. For some reason Casio is very pricey when it comes to steel digital watches.
> 
> But any of the plastic ones and I'd 100% just stick with Casio.


Since you can buy a metal case for the DW5600/GW500 of AliExpress, I think that's a good compromise solution. You get an actual Casio movement, in a very similar metal case, for way less than Casio is asking.

While I understand the allure of a $20 SKMEI, that looks like a $300 Casio, can someone explain to me why anyone would buy an F91 clone, or one of these A158W knockoffs that only cost a few dollars less?


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I'm willing to spend up to $200 on that explorer...$230 is too high IMO.
> 
> Comparing it to the Bliger is apples to oranges IMO. Bliger is fine, but the SM is going to blow it away in every aspect (except price).
> Nice rivet bracelet with a good clasp, domed sapphire with AR, great Bliger can't compete.
> ...


FWIW, the Taobao page claims it's only 1080 Yuan, or around 165 USD.
Make of that what you will.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Looks like San Martin is releasing a new 38mm field watch.
> Best of all it is even more affordable than the explorer @ *RMB 688*
> SAN MARTTIN腕表复古军表风格运动表机械表潜水表男士手表SN0029-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
> 
> ...


why do they keep using this awful font though?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pdino said:


> Looks great. What will it cost? Not good with the chinese


Just google "688 rmb to usd".


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

6R35 said:


> I like the Escapement Tme Seiko homage. Have you had any issues with yours? Wanting to give Aliexpress a shot and seems like a quartz piece would be less risky than an auto.


It is quite a nice watch. A bit unique in that it is homaging the iconic King Seikos. The sweeping Seiko quartz is fantastic and almost makes me forget it isn't mechanical.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> The Miyota movement is nice, but the 40mm size kills it for me. I like the old 36mm Oysters, and I'm not as fond of the 40mm and 41mm new versions. Cadisen's 38mm Datejust is more what I'd like sizewise, but the "grab bag" ST16 movement is not a great selling point.
> 
> LGXIGE makes an Under $40 version, with a DG2812 movement and a mineral crystal. 41mm
> 
> ...


if somebody can live with 50ATM on the dial
69.0US $ 50% OFF|CADISEN Men Watch Automatic Mechanical Watches Seagull Movement Date Top Luxury Brand Wrist watch Clock Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Since you can buy a metal case for the DW5600/GW500 of AliExpress, I think that's a good compromise solution. You get an actual Casio movement, in a very similar metal case, for way less than Casio is asking.
> 
> While I understand the allure of a $20 SKMEI, that looks like a $300 Casio, can someone explain to me why anyone would buy an F91 clone, or one of these A158W knockoffs that only cost a few dollars less?
> 
> View attachment 15788534


The only thing that makes sense is the stainless steel homages. The rest are just wasted money when you can get an actual CASIO for a few pennies more.

A stainless steel gshock costs ~500 euros and a comparable rubber one ~100 euros. The kit to make the plastic stainless steel is around ~50 euros, so for ~150 euros you get the real functionality with the looks of the stainless steel version. If you are going to wear it, it makes a lot of sense indeed cost-wise.
I got my SANDA something less than a year ago. I have worn it 2 or 3 times when doing work in the garden and that's pretty much it. To be honest for chores I usually wear cheap homages - these days I have the Benyar Explorer 1 homage which I have crudely made matte. It's on a parachute strap, very comfortable and I wouldn't shed a single tear if I broke it down.
So for people like me the stainless steel SANDA or SKMEI (it is huge!) make a lot more sense just to get the feeling a couple of times.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

6R35 said:


> Thanks. Looks like they're sold out at the moment.


Escapement Time said they should be back in stock in May.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

mougino said:


> Just google "688 rmb to usd".












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My latest square mod  all components from Ali.

Before (meh):
















After ():
















The donor insert comes from an Infantry 'MDC' Daytona homage.

The silicone strap is über comfortable 
















The watch ticks so loudly, but I love that it's only 9 mm thin.
















Nicolas


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Anyone have one of the Addies quartz divers? Look great for sub 50 bux.
Might be my solve hulk or Kermit ‘fix’


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mougino said:


> My latest square mod  all components from Ali.
> 
> Before (meh):
> 
> ...


Nice Bell And Ross homage. Per curiosity how many watches do you own mougino


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I got one for 33€.
It's not bad for that price but the bezel is a little loose.
I'm selling mine locally because I finally understood I'm tired of Submariner homage diver's...



mykkus said:


> Anyone have one of the Addies quartz divers? Look great for sub 50 bux.
> Might be my solve hulk or Kermit 'fix'


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Since you can buy a metal case for the DW5600/GW500 of AliExpress, I think that's a good compromise solution. You get an actual Casio movement, in a very similar metal case, for way less than Casio is asking.
> 
> While I understand the allure of a $20 SKMEI, that looks like a $300 Casio, can someone explain to me why anyone would buy an F91 clone, or one of these A158W knockoffs that only cost a few dollars less?
> 
> View attachment 15788534


Hello ;=)
in my view they want to try it to see how it goes.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> Nice Bell And Ross homage. Per curiosity how many watches do you own mougino


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

cuica said:


> I got one for 33€.
> It's not bad for that price but the bezel is a little loose.
> I'm selling mine locally because I finally understood I'm tired of Submariner homage diver's...


interesting, thanks.

Yeah after I posted that I was thinking the same, though I would like green or Kermit,how many simiar type watches does one need.
(always just one more, like guitars I guess.  )


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

crAss said:


> The only thing that makes sense is the stainless steel homages. The rest are just wasted money when you can get an actual CASIO for a few pennies more.
> 
> A stainless steel gshock costs ~500 euros and a comparable rubber one ~100 euros. The kit to make the plastic stainless steel is around ~50 euros, so for ~150 euros you get the real functionality with the looks of the stainless steel version. If you are going to wear it, it makes a lot of sense indeed cost-wise.
> I got my SANDA something less than a year ago. I have worn it 2 or 3 times when doing work in the garden and that's pretty much it. To be honest for chores I usually wear cheap homages - these days I have the Benyar Explorer 1 homage which I have crudely made matte. It's on a parachute strap, very comfortable and I wouldn't shed a single tear if I broke it down.
> So for people like me the stainless steel SANDA or SKMEI (it is huge!) make a lot more sense just to get the feeling a couple of times.


Aren't the Fullmetal gshock homages you mention only stainless steel for the bracelet and clasp? I remember looking at them and loosing interest when I saw the case was alloy.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Anyone knows or can recommend a 40 mm Explorer II homage? I've got an itch to scratch...


bump


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Anyone like blue aventurine faces? Just got this from AliX for $14 and some change. Better treat than a coke, cheeseburger, and fries. I am shocked but this actually looks quite good, but, I feel I am infringing upon the under $20 thread!

12.29US $ 58% OFF|Relojes Masculino Fashion Mens Black Watches Luxury Stainless Steel Mesh Band Analog Quartz Wristwatch Men Business Casual Clock|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> I rather like this RISTOS big ZERO.
> View attachment 13613651
> it's big though at 46 mm wide without the crown and 55mm long by almost 13 mm thick the strap is genuine leather and 22mm wide it has four colors available for the numbers and indices.On my example all are lumed except the date window.
> View attachment 13613683
> this DOM dress watch is even nicer than my photo shows.it has a small second hand in the subdial.(No MR ORIENT USA though )Mouse over the photo for specs.The jinnaier is 35 mm wide by 44 mm long and 9 mm thick the lugs are 18mm and fixed.If you want a smaller watch look in the ladies section or childrens which is where i found this non water resistant field watch for 329 USP(pennies)The other two are both under 20 bucks.Or just get NATO or ZULU straps to dress up your CASIO or TIMEX from ALI.


Over two years later my Ristos Big Zero ands the Dom are still going strong though I had to replace the batteries. The Jinnaier i donated to a thrift shop. It was in good working order when i did that. The Ristos Big Zero still appears to be available but I had to look for the watch factory site and only saw two indice and Number colors available. They were White and green.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mougino said:


> 12.99US $ 50% OFF|SWISH Fashion Square Watch for Men 2020 Leather Quartz Wristwatch Waterproof Sports Watches Military Relojes De Pulsera Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Do you have this watch? I rather like it but ever since Jack Ma disappeared, I suspect The Chinese Communist Party is getting more than tax revenue out of Ali express.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

James Haury said:


> Do you have this watch? I rather like it but ever since Jack Ma disappeared, I suspect The Chinese Communist Party is getting more than tax revenue out of Ali express.


I don't have this watch. I just found the name very funny.
And Fyi Jack Ma has re-appeared and it'd be neat not to talk politics or conspiracy theories in this thread, tia


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mougino said:


> I don't have this watch. I just found the name very funny.
> And Fyi Jack Ma has re-appeared and it'd be neat not to talk politics or conspiracy theories in this thread, tia





jhdscript said:


> Nice Bell And Ross homage. Per curiosity how many watches do you own mougino


Actually TRINTEC a Canadian Company did the square aviator watch First it is a Trintec Homage.Professional Pilot Watches - Affordable Watches for Men


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

mougino said:


> Just google "688 rmb to usd".





Rabirnie said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was doing that. Price would in that case be 105 dollar. People are talking about 200 dollar so I was getting confused.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pdino said:


> I was doing that. Price would in that case be 105 dollar. People are talking about 200 dollar so I was getting confused.


That would be $105 if you are Chinese and ship to mainland China. In our case we need to purchase through a broker, pay a commission, additional shipping fees, vat, taxes... resulting in ~$200.


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

Does someone here have experience with Lige Design watches? They have some interesting GMT watches like this








also with black blue and green variants for 67 euros during the sale. They advertise







but on the pictures it seems lime it's not lumed, also BGW9 as we all know is not green, they also advertise ceramic , but red ceramic for this price, idk, same with blue AR coating. Their product descriptions are definitely worth to check out if you want a good laugh for sure.








Apparently rolex has a new competitor


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

I don't have a bronze watch, and was thinking of getting one on the upcoming sale. I like this Cronos watch, anyone have the best seller price? They all seem pretty expensive.








218.0US $ 50% OFF|Cronos Bronze Diver Men's Watch CUSN8 NH35 Automatic Movement Rotate Bezel Waffle Rubber Strap Sapphire Glass Luminous Dial|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## vanek (Feb 23, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> I don't have a bronze watch, and was thinking of getting one on the upcoming sale. I like this Cronos watch, anyone have the best seller price? They all seem pretty expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the cheapest I could find:








650.0US $ |Cronos 2020 Vintage Men's Diver Watch Bronze CUSN8 Automatic NH35 Waffle Rubber Strap Sapphire C3 Luminous Mechanical Waterproof|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




but I'd rather go for a turtle or 








284.28US $ |Cronos Luxury Watch Men CuSn8 Bronze Pilot Watch Automatic PT5000 SW200 Mechanical Wristwatch Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




this one, because these have PT5000, 170 for an nh35 on ali, meh.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> My latest square mod  all components from Ali.
> 
> Before (meh):
> 
> ...


Hey Nicolas, how about a link for that black silicon strap? Thanks, jm


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

rlachcik said:


> I don't have a bronze watch, and was thinking of getting one on the upcoming sale. I like this Cronos watch, anyone have the best seller price? They all seem pretty expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you're looking to get your first bronze watch, check out the Aragon Hercules 43 at *$149*. Marine grade bronze, sapphire crystal, NH35 delivered in a week or two. AliEx prices are becoming unreasonably high of late. Fortunately, we have TRUE microbrands like Aragon to turn to.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just uploaded the latest review on my YouTube channel for those who are interested.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Sale time on Monday. I can't decide between these watches. Two steel dives and a San Martin.
I'm not a fan of the straps on any of them so that will change.

I wish that SM was a Type B but those are nearly twice the price for some reason.























Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh well, eventually I am getting the pagani design Black Bay homage... Just won a 44.33 euro coupon from pagani store in the energy lab! I have never won such a coupon in the past...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> Oh well, eventually I am getting the pagani design Black Bay homage... Just won a 44.33 euro coupon from pagani store in the energy lab! I have never won such a coupon in the past...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


This might be useful then.









Best of Ali-Xpress?


I like the Escapement Tme Seiko homage. Have you had any issues with yours? Wanting to give Aliexpress a shot and seems like a quartz piece would be less risky than an auto.It is quite a nice watch. A bit unique in that it is homaging the iconic King Seikos. The sweeping Seiko quartz is...




www.watchuseek.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I have the steeldive bronze flieger, so not this one for me. 
I was going around their new homage but thought 100 euros was too much, but for 55 euros it's great.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Did the San Martin store stop accepting PayPal? I can’t seem to find the option when checking out.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Anyone like blue aventurine faces? Just got this from AliX for $14 and some change. Better treat than a coke, cheeseburger, and fries. I am shocked but this actually looks quite good, but, I feel I am infringing upon the under $20 thread!
> 
> 12.29US $ 58% OFF|Relojes Masculino Fashion Mens Black Watches Luxury Stainless Steel Mesh Band Analog Quartz Wristwatch Men Business Casual Clock|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> View attachment 15790115
> View attachment 15790117


Wait, this is legit, real, sparkly aventurine? For this cheap?


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

crAss said:


> I have the steeldive bronze flieger, so not this one for me.
> I was going around their new homage but thought 100 euros was too much, but for 55 euros it's great.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Something wrong with the SD flieger?

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No it's a great little watch. Patina is forming nicely. The thing is though that I am still looking for the best strap combination. The original leather one was too shiny, I got the steeldive rubber one with the holes and added a brass buckle which will look good in summer time when swimming but don't like it too wear it now. Most times now I am wearing it with a sharktooth black nato with bronze buckle.
I am getting a new one during the sale to continue trying.


Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> Wait, this is legit, real, sparkly aventurine? For this cheap?


It certainly looks like aventurine----I have a real aventurine dial----and I can only call it like it looks. Moreover, you may want to watch this short vid and decide for yourself what you would like to call it.

? Affordable Aventurine Alternatives! ? | $89 Swiss Quartz & $18 Option | Double Review #StaryNight - YouTube


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> It certainly looks like aventurine----I have a real aventurine dial----and I can only call it like it looks. Moreover, you may want to watch this short vid and decide for yourself what you would like to call it.
> 
> ? Affordable Aventurine Alternatives! ? | $89 Swiss Quartz & $18 Option | Double Review #StaryNight - YouTube


I can't believe one of those brands is called MIGGERS! What were they _thinking_?? I couldn't possibly wear it just for the name on the dial alone. Jfc.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Just uploaded the latest review on my YouTube channel for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, absolutely great review. It was a real treat to see these two watches side by side! That Lobinni is literally impossible to beat for the $ but the Solas is a real eye catcher on both sides of the watch. So much so that I have one coming to me this early summer. Thanks again for such a fabulous review and wear them both in good health.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

The stock seems to have updated. SM have a type B flieger in bronze with a green dial. I'm going to snap that up.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Wow, absolutely great review. It was a real treat to see these two watches side by side! That Lobinni is literally impossible to beat for the $ but the Solas is a real eye catcher on both sides of the watch. So much so that I have one coming to me this early summer. Thanks again for such a fabulous review and wear them both in good health.


Thank you. I'm glad you liked it. I'm sure you'll love yours when it arrives too.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

CydeWeys said:


> I can't believe one of those brands is called MIGGERS! What were they _thinking_?? I couldn't possibly wear it just for the name on the dial alone. Jfc.


Of all the stupid Chinese names I've seen, I think Miggers takes the cake. I have a sick sense of humour but I laughed the whole 5min portion of that review

Too bad tbh, it actually looks like a nice watch for the price. I really like the aventurine dial, and then sapphire, steel, Swiss quartz, for £80? I would consider it if it wasn't for that name 😂


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I was considering getting the San Martin 6200 during the sale so I could use a $26 voucher and get the $4 per $40 back (all AUD). But it looks like people have started buying it before the sale begins. Any reason why this happens or is it just the seller removing stock from the sale to make it look like they sold out?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

The addies store still has the cronos listed for ridiculously low price, but guess what, all models are out of stock before the sale begins 
They are so lousy not to use another word 

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I noticed Jody from JOMW says you can put items in your cart that will lock in the stock but I had something in my cart that went out of stock already. Is there actually a way to lock in the stock?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I noticed Jody from JOMW says you can put items in your cart that will lock in the stock but I had something in my cart that went out of stock already. Is there actually a way to lock in the stock?


I don't think there is a way to lock in the stock, other than to buy the item. What Jody might have been talking about was that if you put something in your cart using one of his affiliate links, he will still get commission even if you don't buy the item until upto a month later.

I do think that the seller can see you have put something in your cart, though. A few days ago, I put a Seagull 1963 pilot watch in my cart, and the next day I got a message from the seller saying "If you want to buy the 1963 watch, or any other watch, I can give you a special discount. Just end me a link to the watch you want."

So, I did exactly that, sent him the link to the watch that was in my cart, and he said "Buy the item but do not pay for it, and I will give it to you for free, then you can send me the money and I will give you $2 discount". Firstly, it sounded very suspicious, and secondly, that discount is certainly not enticing. But it did make me think that sellers can somehow see which watches we have in our carts.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I don't think there is a way to lock in the stock, other than to buy the item. What Jody might have been talking about was that if you put something in your cart using one of his affiliate links, he will still get commission even if you don't buy the item until upto a month later.
> 
> I do think that the seller can see you have put something in your cart, though. A few days ago, I put a Seagull 1963 pilot watch in my cart, and the next day I got a message from the seller saying "If you want to buy the 1963 watch, or any other watch, I can give you a special discount. Just end me a link to the watch you want."
> 
> So, I did exactly that, sent him the link to the watch that was in my cart, and he said "Buy the item but do not pay for it, and I will give it to you for free, then you can send me the money and I will give you $2 discount". Firstly, it sounded very suspicious, and secondly, that discount is certainly not enticing. But it did make me think that sellers can somehow see which watches we have in our carts.


Yeah figured as much. Oh well, luckily for me I'm still a little undecided so if one option sells out I can just go with plan B. I've changed my mind a bunch of times over the past couple of days.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I don't think there is a way to lock in the stock, other than to buy the item. What Jody might have been talking about was that if you put something in your cart using one of his affiliate links, he will still get commission even if you don't buy the item until upto a month later.
> 
> I do think that the seller can see you have put something in your cart, though. A few days ago, I put a Seagull 1963 pilot watch in my cart, and the next day I got a message from the seller saying "If you want to buy the 1963 watch, or any other watch, I can give you a special discount. Just end me a link to the watch you want."
> 
> So, I did exactly that, sent him the link to the watch that was in my cart, and he said "Buy the item but do not pay for it, and I will give it to you for free, then you can send me the money and I will give you $2 discount". Firstly, it sounded very suspicious, and secondly, that discount is certainly not enticing. But it did make me think that sellers can somehow see which watches we have in our carts.


BTW that sounds like a great way to get no compensation if the seller sends you a dud watch. Definitely suss IMO.

Edit: or no watch at all


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

CydeWeys said:


> I can't believe one of those brands is called MIGGERS! What were they _thinking_?? I couldn't possibly wear it just for the name on the dial alone. Jfc.


what does migger mean? tried google translator with no result


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

frogles said:


> what does migger mean? tried google translator with no result


It doesn't mean anything but it sounds a bit too similar to the word starting win an N instead of an M.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Well there goes that option. Gotta say I find it really strange that this sold out just before the sale starts. Reckon I might get my first bronze watch instead.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Well there goes that option. Gotta say I find it really strange that this sold out just before the sale starts. Reckon I might get my first bronze watch instead.
> View attachment 15792816


Just saw this too. Had this in my cart for a month waiting for the sale, so I hope it's coming back in stock again. Going to be really disappointed if it doesn't.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Well there goes that option. Gotta say I find it really strange that this sold out just before the sale starts. Reckon I might get my first bronze watch instead.
> View attachment 15792816


Is this not the same thing on Amazon for a similar enough price? Amazon.com: San Martin 6200 Diver Men Watch Mechanical Automatic Stainless Steel Watches Sapphire Crystal 20ATM Water Resistant NH35 Movement (with Logo 2): Watches

I guess it makes sense that it sold out early; the demand is high enough (and supply limited enough) that everyone was worried it would sell it in the sale, so they locked in their order before the sale. Seems like this homage is gonna be successful. I definitely like it more than the Black Bay 58 homage with the snowflake hands.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> It doesn't mean anything but it sounds a bit too similar to the word starting win an N instead of an M.


oh, i see, thank you


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone seen a review of the PD-1679? The store I got the coupon from doesn't stock the new black bay homage I was interested in. It seems a decent Omega seamaster planet ocean homage.
While I wouldn't really consider it at 145 euros, with half the price off it doesn't look bad at all.
Also the coupon hunting is all over the place this time. I started playing the plant game to get coins about a month ago and indeed helped by the spin and win I got over 2000 coins which can be exchanged with some nice coupons. Interesting thing is that the past week I am at a big net loss from the spin and win game, the algorithm must be triggered now.
The Energy Lab is also weird. Initially you are asked a ludicrous amount of points, but then they give you 80-90% of that as a starting gift. Also I don't know how it is decided which store coupons are visible. I had just won an 5 euro red coupon and then I saw the -43.44 euro store coupon and I was like I am not going to make it (there were only 10 available). I just started the clicking/waiting game and to my surprise in 5 minutes I actually got the needed points to get it. 
Also, there hasn't been an easy coupon gathering by just clicking the logo on the welcome page. We are still to see what that 1.000.000 lottery share is - probably the way to get coupons.

And for the actual sale, too many things happening at once (-2.5 euros for every 25 etc.) and you have to really check at check out which combination of promos / coupons is the cheapest one. Getting really complicated.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

crAss said:


> Has anyone seen a review of the PD-1679? The store I got the coupon from doesn't stock the new black bay homage I was interested in. It seems a decent Omega seamaster planet ocean homage.
> While I wouldn't really consider it at 145 euros, with half the price off it doesn't look bad at all.
> Also the coupon hunting is all over the place this time. I started playing the plant game to get coins about a month ago and indeed helped by the spin and win I got over 2000 coins which can be exchanged with some nice coupons. Interesting thing is that the past week I am at a big net loss from the spin and win game, the algorithm must be triggered now.
> The Energy Lab is also weird. Initially you are asked a ludicrous amount of points, but then they give you 80-90% of that as a starting gift. Also I don't know how it is decided which store coupons are visible. I had just won an 5 euro red coupon and then I saw the -43.44 euro store coupon and I was like I am not going to make it (there were only 10 available). I just started the clicking/waiting game and to my surprise in 5 minutes I actually got the needed points to get it.
> ...


Wow, whatever the coupon game and all that is, it sounds mighty complicated and time-consuming. It sounds like you'd be better off spending that time and effort making more money somehow vs trying to get a small discount on a watch.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

vanek said:


> Does someone here have experience with Lige Design watches? They have some interesting GMT watches like this
> View attachment 15790941
> 
> also with black blue and green variants for 67 euros during the sale. They advertise
> ...


I own and love a very inexpensive Lige quartz chronograph. Very lightweight, durable, neat looking.

I had a lige hand wind mechanical dress watch that was very inexpensive also, but the movement broke and would not wind after about 3 months of wearing.

I too like the look of some of their divers and gmt watches, but in my experience, their quality is hit or miss.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> Wow, whatever the coupon game and all that is, it sounds mighty complicated and time-consuming. It sounds like you'd be better off spending that time and effort making more money somehow vs trying to get a small discount on a watch.


The thing is it makes me NOT spend money for watches any time any place. I just wait for the big sales and spend 80-150 euros tops and another 3-4 hours of my time in total. It minimizes the budget for watches considerably for me  It is a way I have found the hobby not getting in serious money territory.
Much better than going up the ladder and spending waaaaayyy more money or buying whenever 

Almost 3 years, total below 1500 euros. I would spend 3 times that for a single watch, get bored after some time, start flipping etc. To be honest one of the cheapest hobbies I have


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Another day, another video.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Do you know these movements ?

Haiou 2813








329.95US $ |Relojes Hombre 2019new Pagani Design Brand Men's Luxury Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Military Watch Horloges Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Hong Kong pearl machinery 2836 








329.95US $ |2018 New Fashion Mechanical Mens Watches Luxury Brand PAGANI DESIGN Stainless Steel Sport Waterproof Men Wristwatch dropshipping|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





How do you rate them ?

Thanks


----------



## DGI82 (Jul 21, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> If you're looking to get your first bronze watch, check out the Aragon Hercules 43 at *$149*. Marine grade bronze, sapphire crystal, NH35 delivered in a week or two. AliEx prices are becoming unreasonably high of late. Fortunately, we have TRUE microbrands like Aragon to turn to.
> 
> View attachment 15791134


Very nice!!!


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

crAss said:


> The thing is it makes me NOT spend money for watches any time any place. I just wait for the big sales and spend 80-150 euros tops and another 3-4 hours of my time in total. It minimizes the budget for watches considerably for me  It is a way I have found the hobby not getting in serious money territory.
> Much better than going up the ladder and spending waaaaayyy more money or buying whenever
> 
> Almost 3 years, total below 1500 euros. I would spend 3 times that for a single watch, get bored after some time, start flipping etc. To be honest one of the cheapest hobbies I have


That's exactly as I see it. I've had some cracking deals with the right coupons and discounts.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

It is very curious to see them selling out. Maybe because the discounts aren't great on them, people are not waiting to buy them until the sale. I was planning on buying the San Martin Deepsea MOP in the sale, but have watched the stock numbers go down over the last few days too. Only two in stock now, so I won't be surprised if there are none available when the sale starts.









211.2US $ 34% OFF|San Martin Diver Water Ghost MOP 60Bar Helium Device Luxury Sapphire Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Ceramic Bezel Lume Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com







Jugsy said:


> Well there goes that option. Gotta say I find it really strange that this sold out just before the sale starts. Reckon I might get my first bronze watch instead.
> View attachment 15792816


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm having a lot of fun modding square AE cheapos, so far I've done 'the camo' and 'the skymaster' (b&r homage with orange seamaster insert):









I want to try a few other combinations, so I've written a small html tool based on what's available on ali (inserts are for a samsung galaxy watch 42 mm, or huami amazfit 42 mm). Can you help me pick my next mods?



http://mougino.free.fr/squares


(nb: changing straps does not work atm)

Incidentally if fellow WUSers in the EU want a custom square, you can pm me 

Nicolas

[edit] a few ideas:


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

They collect tax in advance for UK buyers now  no more dodging import tax.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

What time does the sale start? Surely it should be on now China time, but the countdown is to 9am tomorrow UK time.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

FatalException said:


> What time does the sale start? Surely it should be on now China time, but the countdown is to 9am tomorrow UK time.


It clearly states in my account...12am PST. I doubt it's different based on region, it would make it unfair.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mougino said:


> I'm having a lot of fun modding square AE cheapos, so far I've done 'the camo' and 'the skymaster' (b&r homage with orange seamaster insert):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trintec did that type of watch first B&R copied.Those are Trintec Homages.Unique Aviation Gifts and Marine Instruments for Pilots and Mariners!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

The San Martin 6200 is back in stock and I got a message from them saying they have plenty of stock and not to worry


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The sale has started, and this San Martin 6105 has to be one of the best discounted items right now.

I just picked up two for US$146 each (with various discounts and sales coupons automatically added): The Mother of Pearl dial (from China) and the Great Wave dial (shipped from Belgium in 3 to 7 days).









201.5US $ 35% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Aaaaaand done. Got a San Martin bronze Type B Flieger. The sale discount pretty much removed the tax I had to pay. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Pagani Design Official Store has a big $50.00 discount on orders over $100.00, in addition to the $3 for every $30 spent. e.g. this brings down their 'premium' $119 62MAS to just $59.99.

Edit: a screenshot


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Hruodland is going big

































































Case material：316L Stainless Steel
Glass：AR-coated Bubble sapphire
Movement：PT5000，SW200
Case diameter：41mm（Not including crown guards or crown）
Strap size：20mm
Case thickness：12mm
Water resistance: 200M
Caseback: Screwdown
Crown: Screwdown


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Hruodland is going big


Tempted.  Not on that strap, though, but still...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

omar77w said:


> Pagani Design Official Store has a big $50.00 discount on orders over $100.00, in addition to the $3 for every $30 spent. e.g. this brings down their 'premium' $119 62MAS to just $59.99.
> 
> Edit: a screenshot
> View attachment 15794446


Well I didn't think I was going to buy anything else in this sale after my initial purchase of the Cronos Bronze diver... But I couldn't resist going for a look after I saw you post this and ended up getting the blue version on bracelet for $85 AUD. I feel like that's a massive bargain. Thanks for the tip.

Here's the link to the one I found on the steel bracelet at that price. It was the only one I found that wasn't on rubber.








699.95US $ |Pagani Design New Luxury Watch For Men Waterproof 100m Automatic Watch Sapphire Glass Mechanical Wristwatches Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Also I got some NATO straps in today and chucked one on my new Addiesdive. I reckon it looks pretty good.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Well I didn't think I was going to buy anything else in this sale after my initial purchase of the Cronos Bronze diver... But I couldn't resist going for a look after I saw you post this and ended up getting the blue version on bracelet for $85 AUD. I feel like that's a massive bargain. Thanks for the tip.


Looks like we share an addiction to using coupons. With the $50 off and various other discounts that kicked in, I just bought the white-dial version of this for $72.









135.77US $ 80% OFF|Pagani Design Sports Men Mechanical Wristwatches Top Brand Ceramic Bezel Automatic Watch Stainless Steel Watch Men Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok pulled the trigger on this, with coupons from previous buys, etc, got it down to 175 US:








307.0US $ |Cronos Men's Watch Cusn8 Automatic Nh35 Bezel Rubber Strap - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

I think they removed the coupon from the Pagani store. Or am I the only one not seeing it?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Ok pulled the trigger on this, with coupons from previous buys, etc, got it down to 175 US:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I grabbed the same one in gunmetal grey. Did you go for the green dial? I was 50/50 on the grey and the green but I have a few other green dials so decided to give the grey a shot.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

pdino said:


> I think they removed the coupon from the Pagani store. Or am I the only one not seeing it?


I just checked, and I can't see it anymore either. Not sure if that is because I already used it, or because they removed it.

There was a similar deal in the 11/11 sale last year, where a few of us grabbed a 50% off coupon on Pagani, and that was limited to a number of coupons available. So, I guess it is very probably true this time too.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Did anyone else buy the Steeldive bronze before they sold out? Thought it was a good deal at $154. Almost too good. We'll see if it gets canceled.

Are these to be avoided?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Looks like we share an addiction to using coupons. With the $50 off and various other discounts that kicked in, I just bought the white-dial version of this for $72.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bargain for sure, got the black version for 55 euros...best pagani buy ever!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

pdino said:


> I think they removed the coupon from the Pagani store. Or am I the only one not seeing it?


Not sure sorry, mine shows that it's valid period was from 29 Mar to 02 Apr but since mines used already I can't really confirm if it's been pulled.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> Did anyone else buy the Steeldive bronze before they sold out? Thought it was a good deal at $154. Almost too good. We'll see if it gets canceled.
> 
> Are these to be avoided?


For normal use in normal watches they are good to go!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Not sure sorry, mine shows that it's valid period was from 29 Mar to 02 Apr but since mines used already I can't really confirm if it's been pulled.


I had one in my account won in the energy lab and I clicked again this morning. The first I already used, the second is still active in my account. I hope I will not be tempted to use it!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> Did anyone else buy the Steeldive bronze before they sold out? Thought it was a good deal at $154. Almost too good. We'll see if it gets canceled.
> 
> Are these to be avoided?


It will be cancelled automatically, but first they will probably ask you to cancel it. That particular store isn't really Steeldive. They are just using the Steeldive name. They are notorious for putting the wrong prices on things, and then cancelling orders. Quite a few of us on here had a weird experience with them sending us made up stories about covid in the factory, and all kinds of nonsense, to beg us to cancel the order ourselves.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> I grabbed the same one in gunmetal grey. Did you go for the green dial? I was 50/50 on the grey and the green but I have a few other green dials so decided to give the grey a shot.


hahaha, I got gunmetal grey too. Green was too extreme for me, I have the Phylida AT in green, that's enough for me.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I just checked, and I can't see it anymore either. Not sure if that is because I already used it, or because they removed it.
> 
> There was a similar deal in the 11/11 sale last year, where a few of us grabbed a 50% off coupon on Pagani, and that was limited to a number of coupons available. So, I guess it is very probably true this time too.


Not seeing it here either, though not 100% sure where I'd be seeing it anyway. On the main Pagani Design store homepage?

Too bad the sale started at 3am local time; I wasn't going to wake up in the middle of the night for this.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Not seeing it here either, though not 100% sure where I'd be seeing it anyway. On the main Pagani Design store homepage?
> 
> Too bad the sale started at 3am local time; I wasn't going to wake up in the middle of the night for this.


Yes, it was a popup on that exact page you linked to. It does look like it is no longer available, unfortunately.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> It will be cancelled automatically, but first they will probably ask you to cancel it. That particular store isn't really Steeldive. They are just using the Steeldive name. They are notorious for putting the wrong prices on things, and then cancelling orders. Quite a few of us on here had a weird experience with them sending us made up stories about covid in the factory, and all kinds of nonsense, to beg us to cancel the order ourselves.


I read that but hadn't realized it's the same store or that it has happened since. It had seemed like an honest mistake even though its aftermath was mishandled imo. I've had that happen with the Phylida Official Store too and the watch wasn't even on sale. If it's not a bait and switch and not a mistake, then what is the benefit in antagonizing buyers? Do sales that customers cancel benefit stores?
---
The specs are unimpressive, but I thought this one's face was interesting:









63.75US $ 15% OFF|SK007 diving mechanical watch men's automatic mechanical watch Aseptic coffee dial|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone bought the 45mm tuna from Pagrne?

€ 116,72 86%OFF | PAGRNE DESIGN New...tch fro Men
https://a.aliexpress.com/_m0wcfeB


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> I read that but hadn't realized it's the same store or that it has happened since. It had seemed like an honest mistake even though its aftermath was mishandled imo. I've had that happen with the Phylida Official Store too and the watch wasn't even on sale. If it's not a bait and switch and not a mistake, then what is the benefit in antagonizing buyers? Do sales that customers cancel benefit stores?
> ---
> The specs are unimpressive, but I thought this one's face was interesting:
> 
> ...


I don't know why that store does it. It happened again just a few days ago, where I saw some unbelievable prices and asked the owner if they were real. He said they were. But, again, they were impossible. I found a few more and asked him to double check before I placed an order. He didn't reply, but suddenly, a bunch of very low priced watches became unavailable for sale. My suspicion, but it is just a wild guess, if that the owner, or an employee, are pretty unskilled at using the AliExpress pricing system, so make lots of mistakes when pricing things.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Turns out I already have a vintage style bund strap in the right size for this bronze flieger that I bought for my Seagull Everest and never used. I'll need to force a patina on the watch though as shiny bronze won't look right.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

I used my $3.90 off coupon on this super cheap aventurine watch. Not expecting quality at that price point obviously, just curious to see if this dial even remotely holds a candle to the aventurine Omega I saw at the boutique last weekend.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Other than that limited $50 off Pagani Design coupon, this sale kind of seems like a wash? I'm not seeing anyone posting about getting any other great deals. Maybe $10 cheaper than usual on a $150+ item, sure, but that's nothing worth writing home about. Am I missing something?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Other than that limited $50 off Pagani Design coupon, this sale kind of seems like a wash? I'm not seeing anyone posting about getting any other great deals. Maybe $10 cheaper than usual on a $150+ item, sure, but that's nothing worth writing home about. Am I missing something?


I posted above about getting two San Martin 6105 watches today at a very good price, where a bunch of discounts kicked in automatically. Way beyond the $10 cheaper you mentioned. The magic happens when several discounts all combine.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Other than that limited $50 off Pagani Design coupon, this sale kind of seems like a wash? I'm not seeing anyone posting about getting any other great deals. Maybe $10 cheaper than usual on a $150+ item, sure, but that's nothing worth writing home about. Am I missing something?


It feels like the discounts offered by the sellers this time around are lower than the past 2 big sales. You've got to maximize the use of AliExpress coupons and the Spend & Save promotion. Would love to be wrong and find more deals though.

I managed to get a $45 discount on the San Martin 6200 homage by stacking AliExpress coupons, coins & promotions. Couldn't be happier.









youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I posted above about getting two San Martin 6105 watches today at a very good price, where a bunch of discounts kicked in automatically. Way beyond the $10 cheaper you mentioned. The magic happens when several discounts all combine.


Either I don't know how to work AliExpress or one of those promotions is over. All I'm seeing get applied automatically to the order is $33 off 2, $3 instant discount, and $6.41 seller discount, for a total price of $338.86, or $169.43 per. Nowhere near the $146 per you got it down to.


















(Looks like if I paid by PayPal I'd get $3 more off.)

Note that both of those coupon dropdowns are empty and I don't know how to fill 'em.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I posted above about getting two San Martin 6105 watches today at a very good price, where a bunch of discounts kicked in automatically. Way beyond the $10 cheaper you mentioned. The magic happens when several discounts all combine.


I also bought a mother of pearl SM 6105, a sterile one though I would have preferred one with just the "SAN MARTIN" missing had they offered it. The MOP effect varies from watch to watch so it's a bit of a gamble on that. Some complained theirs are too dark without a lot of outdoor light. Thanks to your posts, I know I must secure the screws!


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

(Also, it seems like San Martin is the "best" homage manufacturer, as in, highest quality? At least going by prices. Is that the general consensus?)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Either I don't know how to work AliExpress or one of those promotions is over. All I'm seeing get applied automatically to the order is $33 off 2, $3 instant discount, and $6.41 seller discount, for a total price of $338.86, or $169.43 per. Nowhere near the $146 per you got it down to.


I don't buy on their website. Only on the phone app. It seems to offer me more coupons and discounts. But I am not sure there is any repeatable science to it, other than constantly keeping my eye out for discounts when they appear, and seeing if they can combine.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I don't buy on their website. Only on the phone app. It seems to offer me more coupons and discounts. But I am not sure there is any repeatable science to it, other than constantly keeping my eye out for discounts when they appear, and seeing if they can combine.


Showing $10 cheaper on mobile than on desktop for me. The mobile app claims there's a "$3 off every $30 spent" offer, i.e. 10% off, but it doesn't seem to be applying. Who knows. These AliExpress coupons, and pricing generally, are inscrutable.

Annoying that the mobile app prices are better, since the desktop buying experience is much better.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Are these intriguing new Hruodland offerings for sale (or better yet, on sale) anywhere currently?

BTW, if you think the "Hruodland" name sounds ridiculous, keep in mind that it's not a made-up nonsense name, but instead, is Frankish for "Roland;" as such, I pronounce it "Roland," and find that that helps.



Desk-bound said:


> Hruodland is going big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tip: You can browse and load everything up on desktop, all the way to adding to cart, and then transition onto the app (with selections already in cart) to avail yourself of the better prices and discounts.



CydeWeys said:


> Annoying that the mobile app prices are better, since the desktop buying experience is much better.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Other than that limited $50 off Pagani Design coupon, this sale kind of seems like a wash? I'm not seeing anyone posting about getting any other great deals. Maybe $10 cheaper than usual on a $150+ item, sure, but that's nothing worth writing home about. Am I missing something?


There's a $10 AliExpress coupon that I got randomly as a popup. It works for >$100. There's another $20 off for >$200. They seem to work across the platform. Found the coupons on desktop btw, but added them and am viewing on the app.

Those, along with the $3 for every $30, brought down the Heimdallr Monster to $117 on the 'Heimdallr Watch Store' which sounds like a great deal. Yet somehow still the most tempting/realistic watch I'm thinking about is the Steeldive Willard at $91 but that has been its price for the past week.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Hruodland is going big
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link? Those look very nice, hopefully they also offer a custom logo and text.

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

better late than never.
been a crazy couple weeks, but got my latest video up....this thing is close to $30 during the sale, which is just bonkers IMO


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Are these intriguing new Hruodland offerings for sale (or better yet, on sale) anywhere currently?
> 
> BTW, if you think the "Hruodland" name sounds ridiculous, keep in mind that it's not a made-up nonsense name, but instead, is Frankish for "Roland;" as such, I pronounce it "Roland," and find that that helps.


The Chinese manufacturers are delving deep into European history/mythology what with Heimdallr, Hruodland, Cronos, and others. It's all pretty ridiculous. There's so much amazing Chinese history to draw on but, nope, we get all these inauthentic European references.

I'd prefer a watch brand named Sun Tzu or Zhuge Liang to what we're actually getting. Or, controversially, at least draw on something a little bit closer to home, like Temojin or Subutai, which at least have direct involvement in Chinese history.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> Showing $10 cheaper on mobile than on desktop for me. The mobile app claims there's a "$3 off every $30 spent" offer, i.e. 10% off, but it doesn't seem to be applying. Who knows. These AliExpress coupons, and pricing generally, are inscrutable.
> 
> Annoying that the mobile app prices are better, since the desktop buying experience is much better.


Aliexpress even advertises it that you get better prices from the app. Only my first purchase was made through a browser, all the rest via the app. This is something that applies all times, not just big sales time.
The rest of the sales are the normal price decreases you would expect. I am getting a corgeut railmaster from around 70 for 56 euros. This ~25% price decrease I would considered a good reduction for a sale for a 50-80 euro item. The tops I got was for a sugess panda which I got for 118 euros almost 30% down from normal price 9 (before the pagani of course today).

But it takes time to get the right coupons etc. Of course it is not worth it if you are just doing it for the money. Who cares of 1.5 extra euros discount at the end of the day. But it has some fun around it. Also even though in total I am not spending too much on watches this way, you sometimes get the urge to dive in the rabbit hole. I got one pagani with the extreme sale (140 euros down to 55 euros) and I am considering getting a second one, even though there is no model I would really buy if there wasn't that second coupon. I mean I usually spend 50-60 euros just for good beers and some nice cheese to hang out in the evening in front of the fireplace now with COVID-19, so it's all a matter of perspective and having fun.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

The coupon code SAVINGSUN10 (case-sensitive) seems to be good for $10 off on many things site-wide.


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Edit: was a double post. How can someone delete his post?


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> The coupon code SAVINGSUN10 (case-sensitive) seems to be good for $10 off on many things site-wide.


What is the minimum price for the code?


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Zimzalabim said:


> What is the minimum price for the code?


No idea.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

omar77w said:


> There's a $10 AliExpress coupon that I got randomly as a popup. It works for >$100. There's another $20 off for >$200. They seem to work across the platform. Found the coupons on desktop btw, but added them and am viewing on the app.
> 
> Those, along with the $3 for every $30, brought down the Heimdallr Monster to $117 on the 'Heimdallr Watch Store' which sounds like a great deal. Yet somehow still the most tempting/realistic watch I'm thinking about is the Steeldive Willard at $91 but that has been its price for the past week.
> 
> View attachment 15794714


It's those $10 store and AliExpress coupons I can't seem to find/trigger. If I could get that discount I'd definitely be placing an order for the yellow SKX homage right now.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> They are notorious for putting the wrong prices on things, and then cancelling orders.


To be fair, they did it the one time  if they do it a second time the yeah they'll be 'notorious'.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> It's those $10 store and AliExpress coupons I can't seem to find/trigger. If I could get that discount I'd definitely be placing an order for the yellow SKX homage right now.


I can't explain how they decide who to give coupons. Maybe based on purchase history? Anyway, I just ordered my fourth watch of the day: a San Martin "deepsea" with the "James Cameron" dial, for 25% off due to discounts and a brand new coupon combining nicely. So, I guess you just have to wait to see great discount combinations appear and then pounce.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> better late than never.
> been a crazy couple weeks, but got my latest video up....this thing is close to $30 during the sale, which is just bonkers IMO


Video is not working for me.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> To be fair, they did it the one time  if they do it a second time the yeah they'll be 'notorious'.


Nope. They did it that one time. Then did it again last week. I asked "is this price real?". The owner said "yes". So, I added it to my shopping cart. But before I could actually complete the order, the watch was suddenly unavailable. I had lots of chats with them about their impossible prices on various watches. Today, it seems they have done it for a third time.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I can't explain how they decide who to give coupons. Maybe based on purchase history? Anyway, I just ordered my fourth watch of the day: a San Martin "deepsea" with the "James Cameron" dial, for 25% off due to discounts and a brand new coupon combining nicely. So, I guess you just have to wait to see great discount combinations appear and then pounce.


You gotta post a SOTC photo when all the dust settles on these orders. I'm curious to see your apparently wide-ranging collection of homages!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> To be fair, they did it the one time  if they do it a second time the yeah they'll be 'notorious'.


I received a message from them. They are now officially "notorious" and I am going to have some fun.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

CydeWeys said:


> The Chinese manufacturers are delving deep into European history/mythology what with Heimdallr, Hruodland, Cronos, and others. It's all pretty ridiculous. There's so much amazing Chinese history to draw on but, nope, we get all these inauthentic European references.
> 
> I'd prefer a watch brand named Sun Tzu or Zhuge Liang to what we're actually getting. Or, controversially, at least draw on something a little bit closer to home, like Temojin or Subutai, which at least have direct involvement in Chinese history.


Agreed. Hopefully the popularity of the 1963 Pilot Chrono will inspire them go in that direction. No more Mxyzptlk, supercalifragilisticexpialidocious or other such nonsense.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Techme said:


> Video is not working for me.


Give it another go. Video was set to private....oop! 

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Try these codes below:
4$ OFF 30$ with Code: ALIAN4
7$ OFF 50$ with Code: ALIAN7
9$ OFF 90$ with Code: ALIAN9
11$ OFF 110$ with Code: ALIAN11

I used the ALIAN9 with success just now. I just could not resist in the end and I also bought the pagani design black bay homage. With a seller coupon plus all other stuff it got down to 79 euros. I will probably delay the purchase of the corgeut railmaster for another sale. So now we are off to accessories and tools


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

INCOMING!

Picked up the San Martin flieger with the Damasko dial for $120-something after taxes.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> INCOMING!
> 
> Picked up the San Martin flieger with the Damasko dial for $120-something after taxes.
> 
> View attachment 15794910


I got this same one (review on the channel) and still love it! It's great!

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

My monkey brain purchased the grapefruit colored san martin pilot watch. I then I saw it had a L2L of 51 which would look comical on my wrist so I cancelled the order.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> INCOMING!
> 
> Picked up the San Martin flieger with the Damasko dial for $120-something after taxes.
> 
> View attachment 15794910


Got it in bronze, it's a stunner!  Welcome to the club and wear it in good health when it arrives!


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

crAss said:


> Try these codes below:
> 4$ OFF 30$ with Code: ALIAN4
> 7$ OFF 50$ with Code: ALIAN7
> 9$ OFF 90$ with Code: ALIAN9
> ...


Thanks! ALIAN9 works for me too! Note you have to enter it in all caps. This brings down the Steeldive Willard to $82 only. Hmm...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, OK, one more.

I have a documented thing for red-and-black racing-style chronographs. I've had my eye on this Reef Tiger homage of the Chopard Mille Miglia chrono for awhile. But it was always a little more than I was willing to spend on a quartz chrono, even with sapphire crystal and stainless steel.

But with coupons and things in this sale, I got it for $55 delivered after tax. That I'll do.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Can anyone recommend a watch toolkit on Ali? I need to remove some links from a strap

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> I used my $3.90 off coupon on this super cheap aventurine watch. Not expecting quality at that price point obviously, just curious to see if this dial even remotely holds a candle to the aventurine Omega I saw at the boutique last weekend.


Silver or gold? Bracelet or leather? So far, mine keeps perfect time and IMHO looks good but really, what's to lose? It's disposable as soon as the battery dies.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Silver or gold? Bracelet or leather? So far, mine keeps perfect time and IMHO looks good but really, what's to lose? It's disposable as soon as the battery dies.


Gold indices, mesh bracelet. I couldn't easily decide between gold or silver.

Also, why disposable? Batteries are much cheaper than these cost. Just replace it yourself.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Blieger CuSn NH35 flieger A
Saw someone mentioned the San Martin bronzo...this might swing someone on the fence about trying a bronze watch. Looks to me like the cheapest entry in this category.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Just got my watch winder, a little over 20 us including shipping to Canada.
Works so far? Takes a little effort to get the watch to stay in the cube, but I figured it out.


----------



## ktsang47 (Mar 28, 2013)

Bought the steel dive 1970. The seiko 6105 homage in green for 115$. Good deal


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Just got my watch winder, a little over 20 us including shipping to Canada.
> Works so far? Takes a little effort to get the watch to stay in the cube, but I figured it out.


Could you please supply the link to the store where you bought the winder?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My short lived good luck has clearly expired 

After some joy yesterday in the AliExpress sales, where I picked up four watches with nice discounts, the local customs office has returned to haunt me. They have seized my Zelos Bronze Swordfish, and are disputing the value declared by Zelos on the shipping label. Previous experience tells me this will prove expensive.

Even though my budget can afford the watches, it is starting to take a nasty hit from the customs office's taxes, fees, and (worse) fines. I guess I never learn, but I now commit to not buying any more watches for at least three months. If you see me stray from the three month commitment, please feel free to call me bad names.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Well it seems that customs officials are doing their work better as time goes by. Almost all of my watches are stopped nowadays with just the odd one here and there to make me feel lucky. I always account the money I am going to pay for customs clearance before buying anything so that I don't feel the way you describe.
I am looking forward to Ali charging VAT at the source so at least I will stop paying the 15 euro flat rate fee and the parcels will not get stuck for weeks at customs. 

On another note I noticed that a number of stores have pulled out from the Ali promotion of -2.5 / 25 euros etc after the first day. Also now that I think of it, we got rid of the red/white coupons of the previous sales. These were essentially replaced by the -2.5/25 etc promotion and I believe this made it more straight forward for many. Most items you could have from 15-25% off depending on how close to the minimum value of each coupon the final price landed. The 60% off that some of us got from the pagani store with the big coupon on top of the other promotions was really good. I still have one such coupon left, but the store has now pulled out of the -2.5/25 promotion decreasing the total decrease at 40% - good but not as good as yesterday. 

Today I bought my accessories, about 10 straps, a strap case, some curved pins and magnifying helmet P). I will not spend any further time with this sale. The only watch I wanted to get and didn't eventually was the corgeut railmaster, but the decrease wasn't too great anyways and I don't think it would get much wrist time since I have the Debert Spectre homage which is close - I wanted it because I am considering the real railmaster for purchase to test on the wrist.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm pretty sure I pay tax at the checkout on Ali for my purchases. I haven't been taxed on anything outside of that yet. These horror stories of customs playing havoc on other people's purchases makes me feel lucky I'm only paying 10% tax at the checkout.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Also, for my Zelos purchases I haven't payed any tax or import duties at all since Zelos must not sell over $75k worth of watches per year in Australia and none of my Zelos watches have been over $1k individually.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

gb90 said:


> Could you please supply the link to the store where you bought the winder?







__





AliExpress.com






www.aliexpress.com




is the store, this is the unit but shipping has gone up so more expensive, even on the slight sale:








11.05US $ 60% OFF|Watch Winder For Automatic Watches New Version 4+6 Wooden Watch Accessories Box Storage Collector High Quality Vertical Shaker - Watch Winders - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Also, for my Zelos purchases I haven't payed any tax or import duties at all since Zelos must not sell over $75k worth of watches per year in Australia and none of my Zelos watches have been over $1k individually.


To understand the huge difference, the limit in the EU is 22 euros in contrast to the $1k you have...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> To understand the huge difference, the limit in the EU is 22 euros in contrast to the $1k you have...


And even that 22 Euros limit is being eliminated on 1st July, so import tax and fees will be payable on even a 1 cent purchase unfortunately. Given that the minimum handling fee at my postal customs office is more than 10 euros, it will no longer make any sense at all to buy lower cost items.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> And even that 22 Euros limit is being eliminated on 1st July, so import tax and fees will be payable on even a 1 cent purchase unfortunately. Given that the minimum handling fee at my postal customs office is more than 10 euros, it will no longer make any sense at all to buy lower cost items.


Hopefully, by then Ali will charge VAT at check-out and we will not have to pay the handling fee. In Greece it is 15 euros. If they don't do that, indeed it does not make sense to buy anything cheap.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> To understand the huge difference, the limit in the EU is 22 euros in contrast to the $1k you have...


Most of the larger overseas e-commerce sites with an Australian portal (think eBay and Aliexpress) automatically collect 10% at checkout for overseas purchases. If you buy from an overseas individual seller or small retailer (like Christopher Ward) you're only taxed above $1000.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> After some joy yesterday in the AliExpress sales, where I picked up four watches with nice discounts, the local customs office has returned to haunt me. They have seized my Zelos Bronze Swordfish, and are disputing the value declared by Zelos on the shipping label. Previous experience tells me this will prove expensive.


Geez, what did Zelos declare on the shipping label? Not $300? If they said $300, seeing as how that was the actual cost, how is that disputable?


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I'm pretty sure I pay tax at the checkout on Ali for my purchases. I haven't been taxed on anything outside of that yet. These horror stories of customs playing havoc on other people's purchases makes me feel lucky I'm only paying 10% tax at the checkout.


Yeah same. I get charged the correct NYC tax when ordering from AliExpress, and I've never had any customs problems, not once in my life. This definitely seems like it varies on a country-by-country basis. I believe US customs has an exemption on everything up to $800, and then even up to some number in the low thousands you can do "informal entry"?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

crAss said:


> Hopefully, by then Ali will charge VAT at check-out and we will not have to pay the handling fee. In Greece it is 15 euros. If they don't do that, indeed it does not make sense to buy anything cheap.


That is the situation for the UK now, since 1 January. It does add 20% to purchase costs but means no more uncertainty or post office handling fees which were a real pain. Seems to be working fine, have not had anything stopped or extra charges since 1 January. Hopefully will be the same for you in the EU.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Trev_L said:


> That is the situation for the UK now, since 1 January. It does add 20% to purchase costs but means no more uncertainty or post office handling fees which were a real pain. Seems to be working fine, have not had anything stopped or extra charges since 1 January. Hopefully will be the same for you in the EU.


I find it worse because sellers always marked items lower than what you paid. The official Sea-Gull store on Ali marked my Army One down as $10. My Everest at $50 which meant I only paid tax on that not the ~$200 I paid

I guess the uncertainty is gone, but now I can't avoid paying tax 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## latexx (Nov 4, 2018)

Here's a warning to you all.

I ordered this red monster yesterday from Heimdallr Watch Store:








179.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Monster V2 Frost Automatic Watch Men Nh36a Men's Mechanical Sapphire Glass 62mas Black Pvd Luminous Diving Watch 200m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I got the message that the watch was shipped also later yesterday.

Today they sent me message saying they don't have the red one and if I would like another color.

I told them no and that I would like to cancel.

So they said I'd have to dispute.










I tried to dispute but it can only be done 10 days after the shipping.

So pissed and feeling semi-scammed here as I think I can't get my coupons back either.

Oh and also their product page still claims they have 84 pieces of the red one...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Geez, what did Zelos declare on the shipping label? Not $300? If they said $300, seeing as how that was the actual cost, how is that disputable?


I guess they thought they were helping: they declared it as $100, even though it was indeed $299. Earlier this afternoon I actually contacted customs and then received the decision from the customs office saying they have accepted my own declaration (from my invoice and bank statement) and are only charging me customs tax and a processing fee, totallying $108. So, approximately 36% of the purchase price.

Plus, annoyingly, just under $40 to DHL for their own "processing and storage fee". Total: a few cents short of $148 on a $299 watch.

Not great, but at least I should get the watch tomorrow or the next day.

I am still determined to not buy anymore watches for three months.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

latexx said:


> Here's a warning to you all.
> 
> I ordered this red monster yesterday from Heimdallr Watch Store:
> 
> ...


That's curious. It is the same store I got my own Red Monster from in the 11/11 sale last year. Just like with you, after I had ordered it they said they were out of stock with the red one, and would I accept another colour. I said "No, I am in no hurry. I will wait until Red is back in stock." and they replied "OK".

Then maybe twice a week for more than two months, they kept trying to offer me different colours or different watches. Every time I replied "No, I am in no hurry. I will wait until it is back in stock." and every time they replied "OK".

To my surprise, one day the Red Monster actually arrived. It is a great watch, and I am glad I kept waiting. But it was a long wait.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I guess they thought they were helping: they declared it as $100, even though it was indeed $299. Earlier this afternoon I actually contacted customs and then received the decision from the customs office saying they have accepted my own declaration (from my invoice and bank statement) and are only charging me customs tax and a processing fee, totallying $108. So, approximately 36% of the purchase price.
> 
> Plus, annoyingly, just under $40 to DHL for their own "processing and storage fee". Total: a few cents short of $148 on a $299 watch.


Wow, that's an outrageously high total import cost. Almost 50%!



Springy Watch said:


> That's curious. It is the same store I got my own Red Monster from in the 11/11 sale last year. Just like with you, after I had ordered it they said they were out of stock with the red one, and would I accept another colour. I said "No, I am in no hurry. I will wait until Red is back in stock." and they replied "OK".
> 
> Then maybe twice a week for more than two months, they kept trying to offer me different colours or different watches. Every time I replied "No, I am in no hurry. I will wait until it is back in stock." and every time they replied "OK".
> 
> To my surprise, one day the Red Monster actually arrived. It is a great watch, and I am glad I kept waiting. But it was a long wait.


WTF is going on here??!! It sounds like they don't want to delist the red one for some reason, but also don't want to sell it for sale prices? I wonder if it's red specifically or if they'd try to weasel their way out of any purchase during the sale?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> WTF is going on here??!! It sounds like they don't want to delist the red one for some reason, but also don't want to sell it for sale prices? I wonder if it's red specifically or if they'd try to weasel their way out of any purchase during the sale?


Nothing is clear with AliExpress sellers. What I know from last time is that the Red Monster turned out to be by-far the most popular colour, so all the sellers ran out of red very quickly. I suspect that in some cases the smaller sellers don't really have all the stock they claim on their pages, and instead order them from the factory once a bunch of orders come in. When a large number of orders come in for a particular item all in one go (such as red monsters) maybe they realise the factory won't be able to supply them all, so try to steer people towards less popular colours.


----------



## latexx (Nov 4, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> WTF is going on here??!! It sounds like they don't want to delist the red one for some reason, but also don't want to sell it for sale prices? I wonder if it's red specifically or if they'd try to weasel their way out of any purchase during the sale?


Yea, seems a bit shady. The watch did have pretty hefty sale discount and I got the price down to 112 euros with coupons wich I thought was nice. What I don't get is that I'm sure nobody's forcing them to give discounts so why give them in the first place if they aren't willing to sell... Or do they have to pitch in on the other discounts as well like aliexpress coupons and vouchers and what not so that's why they are pulling out?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's the full review of the Pagani Design Black Bay homage.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## latexx (Nov 4, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's the full review of the Pagani Design Black Bay homage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bloopers at the end


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

latexx said:


> Nice bloopers at the end


I like to chuck them in there now and then to see if anyone notices.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

crAss said:


> Try these codes below:
> 4$ OFF 30$ with Code: ALIAN4
> 7$ OFF 50$ with Code: ALIAN7
> 9$ OFF 90$ with Code: ALIAN9
> ...


These codes still work


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Anyone have experience with this skeleton watch?


https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005001619142826.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.5d253eddVyn9RK&browser_id=130e4bdde5124e1ea7d716206047e171&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=001178850f00ef76df19f826f08c4f227b7f09b863&gclid=&_imgsrc_=ae01.alicdn.com%2Fkf%2FH1a88e31697d24c61854bba710aef7ff0h.jpg_640x640Q90.jpg_.webp


----------



## reikoku1 (Dec 4, 2020)

latexx said:


> Here's a warning to you all.
> 
> I ordered this red monster yesterday from Heimdallr Watch Store:
> 
> ...


FWIW the red monster seems to be the most popular one because that's the one colour Seiko didn't actually produce. Doesn't excuse the sales practice of course.

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Is this a good deal for the puck?
Used ALIAN11 for $11 off.
Any other strategies?


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Kind of rude of them to cancel my order even though I was just taking my time to send payment. Less damage to my wallet. Am I losing out on a $96 Pagani BB58?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

latexx said:


> Here's a warning to you all.
> 
> I ordered this red monster yesterday from Heimdallr Watch Store:
> 
> ...


*Stanly Watch Store* did this to me yesterday. Tried a bait and switch by saying the one I ordered was out of stock and sending me a picture of another watch and asking if I agreed. After refusing, they said they'd upload a tracking number and I'd have to dispute the transaction if I did not cancel it. They are very pushy when it comes to requesting the buyer to cancel.


----------



## latexx (Nov 4, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> *Stanly Watch Store* did this to me yesterday. Tried a bait and switch by saying the one I ordered was out of stock and sending me a picture of another watch and asking if I agreed. After refusing, they said they'd upload a tracking number and I'd have to dispute the transaction if I did not cancel it. They are very pushy when it comes to requesting the buyer to cancel.


For anyone still looking for red Monster, this shop assured they have it in stock:








177.45US $ 61% OFF|Heimdallr Automatic Diving Watch SRP313 Luminous 200m Waterproof Sapphire Stainless Steel Mechanical Wristwatch Prospex Monster|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I just ordered and they said they would ship it tomorrow.

Bad thing is that they don't have too much discount on it.

btw: I wasted my ALIAN11 coupon on the no stock order earlier but used AMAN10 coupon that also gives 11$
discount on this one.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Elston Gunn said:


> *Stanly Watch Store* did this to me yesterday. Tried a bait and switch by saying the one I ordered was out of stock and sending me a picture of another watch and asking if I agreed. After refusing, they said they'd upload a tracking number and I'd have to dispute the transaction if I did not cancel it. They are very pushy when it comes to requesting the buyer to cancel.


Make sure you take screenshots for your dispute.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok, this has got to be my best Aliexpress experience of these last years....

I ordered a training bike at the last sale. Usual price:









Discounted price:









What I paid after a +lot+ of discounts: (didn't have to hunt for them btw, they were just there)









And the best of all? The bike was delivered on my front door today!! 









28% discount and 48-hour delivery... I've never seen that!

Nicolas


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Wow. That looks fancy! 

I got something far more basic for £20 from Facebook marketplace lol. But it gets me sweating at least


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Ok, this has got to be my best Aliexpress experience of these last years....
> 
> I ordered a training bike at the last sale. Usual price:
> 
> ...


Great price, great buy!

I have just one question, was an EU warehouse mentioned when you checked out or the stock was appearing to be in China?

Edit: Just saw in one screenshot that it says ES / RU warehouse. Spain to France can work out in 48 hours by courier - I cannot imagine how much money they paid though for that weight.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Zelos Bronze Swordfish arrived today. Comparing it to some of the higher end AliExpress watches (such as San Martin and Cronos) I have to say it is certainly good value. The build quality and quality control are excellent. It comes with a nice travel case (with space for four watches), a wooden box (that my girlfriend already claimed for herself), and it was delivered express by DHL. Zelos also, according to reviews, has excellent customer after-sales service.

This is my first Zelos watch, but so far I am impressed, and it has raised my expectations of similar priced (it was $299) AliExpress watches.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I think that Pagani Design in on a roll and they are bringing out a big number of new models. 
What I do not like is that most retail outside of sales between 110-150 euro range which seems to be the new "space" for the top models of pagani. 
I ordered 2 in the sale, the PD-1679 (56 euros - seamaster planet ocean) and the PD-1671 (79 euros - BB58). For the money I paid I don't think I will be disappointed at all, but I want to see what has actually improved so much to ask normally double the cost of the PD-1639 (43mm Submariner) for which I have only two minor complains, the short hands and the mediocre lume.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Zelos Bronze Swordfish arrived today. Comparing it to some of the higher end AliExpress watches (such as San Martin and Cronos) I have to say it is certainly good value. The build quality and quality control are excellent. It comes with a nice travel case (with space for four watches), a wooden box (that my girlfriend already claimed for herself), and it was delivered express by DHL. Zelos also, according to reviews, has excellent customer after-sales service.
> 
> This is my first Zelos watch, but so far I am impressed, and it has raised my expectations of similar priced (it was $299) AliExpress watches.
> 
> ...


I have a $500 Zelos Mako V3 w/ Miyota 9015 and it's a great watch; I'd definitely rate its quality higher than the $150 Heimdallrs I have. But I don't have any San Martins or any other more expensive homages.

So you're rating the $300 Zelos as having better quality than a $300 San Martin? That's good to know. With the Zelos you're getting an original design too, not a clone.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> I ordered 2 in the sale, the PD-1679 (56 euros - seamaster planet ocean) and the PD-1671 (79 euros - BB58). For the money I paid I don't think I will be disappointed at all, but I want to see what has actually improved so much to ask normally double the cost of the PD-1639 (43mm Submariner) for which I have only two minor complains, the short hands and the mediocre lume.


You really got a bargain with that PD-1679. I paid $72 for the white dial version, which I thought was unbeatable, and now I feel cheated  Only joking. Given that this is a brand new watch, with no reviews so far, I was sure they were going to cancel the order rather give such a massive discount (more than 50% off). But when I woke up this morning, I saw they had already shipped it.

It is curious that they included a helium escape valve this time, whereas they didn't with the earlier No Time To Die versions. These new ones seem to be part of their luxury range which includes the fancier watch box too.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> So you're rating the $300 Zelos as having better quality than a $300 San Martin? That's good to know. With the Zelos you're getting an original design too, not a clone.


This is my only Zelos, but yes, I would say it is comparable in quality to San Martin watches I own that are in a similar price range. Plus, Zelos seems to pay more attention to detail, such as colour matching the date wheel to the dial, And the lume on the Zelos watch blows away the lume from even my most lume-monstery San Martin watches. Then you get all the extras (wooden box, travel case, express delivery) that you don't get with San Martin.

Having said that, I do realise I am comparing a lower end Zelos watch with a higher end San Martin, and I probably got a better bargain (at $299) than with the Zelos watches that cost $1000 or more. So, I don't know if I can generalise. For this particular watch, though, it has really got me thinking that AliExpress is not always the best value possible.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Great price, great buy!
> 
> I have just one question, was an EU warehouse mentioned when you checked out or the stock was appearing to be in China?
> 
> Edit: Just saw in one screenshot that it says ES / RU warehouse. Spain to France can work out in 48 hours by courier - I cannot imagine how much money they paid though for that weight.


Yeap exactly it came from Spain, and I'm guessing the transport only must be something like 50-100€...


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> This is my only Zelos, but yes, I would say it is comparable in quality to San Martin watches I own that are in a similar price range. Plus, Zelos seems to pay more attention to detail, such as colour matching the date wheel to the dial, And the lume on the Zelos watch blows away the lume from even my most lume-monstery San Martin watches. Then you get all the extras (wooden box, travel case, express delivery) that you don't get with San Martin.
> 
> Having said that, I do realise I am comparing a lower end Zelos watch with a higher end San Martin, and I probably got a better bargain (at $299) than with the Zelos watches that cost $1000 or more. So, I don't know if I can generalise. For this particular watch, though, it has really got me thinking that AliExpress is not always the best value possible.


Thanks, excellent perspective. Personally, the most I've spent on an AliExpress watch is around $170 (I have two Heimdallrs, a monster and a bronze tuna). Much beyond that and I'm starting to think that the value proposition starts shifting towards true microbrands. I'm really impressed with Zelos and I doubt that the one I have will be my last. And they really focus on beautiful dials in a way that homage brands just can't beat. I mean, just look at my aforementioned Zelos!










Where the AliExpress watches excel is in getting cheap access to homages of various watch designs so you can determine if you'll actually like them. Turns out I love the tuna shape and will probably step up to a real Seiko one soon (either a SRPF81K1 or SBDB009), but I would never even know that if it weren't for the homage being a cheap entry point that didn't feel like too much of a risk. I liked the monster more in photos but actually like the tuna a lot more in person, and I'm glad I learned that lesson at a low cost. I always consider these homages as an entry point to a given design, beyond which I'll level up to the real deal if it really appeals to me.

I've been considering the San Martin GMT Master II pepsi homage as somewhat of an exception to this rule (because at $400 it's pricey) just because the original is so much pricier and I can't even get it. No joke; the AD near me won't even put me on the list until after I've bought at least one other model, so I'm on the list for a Submariner (which might take a whole year!), and I don't even want that watch so much. I obviously wouldn't bother doing it except for the simple fact that the second you buy a Submariner at MSRP you've already made money, so I'd hold onto that until I was able to get the pepsi, then flip the sub at a profit. It's all so silly.

So, yeah, I think the homages make sense up to some percentage of the cost of the real item. Like I wouldn't spend $300 on a San Martin homage to a $600 watch, but I would spend that much on an homage to a $10k watch.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Techme said:


> Make sure you take screenshots for your dispute.


Can messages be deleted? They also texted and called my cell using WhatsApp. I sent them a screenshot of that and asked them to stop. They then were able to get the image labeled "unwanted or harmful" and therefore hidden. So I then contacted customer support and sent them the screenshot. The advice in the bot chat was to cancel, so I did.

Now I've got two stores doing the same thing. Best thing is to simply ignore them. They'll either miss the shipping deadline or use a fictional tracking number; either way results in a refund.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Wow the amount of complains I hear about buying from AliX.
Why can't you guys buy from legitimate sites like steeldives.com
Or even
Heimdallrwatch.com

I buy all of my watches from steeldives.com and they even communicate via whatsapp. All the watches were sent via DHL. What I'm trying to say is their before and after sale services is just outstanding.
And yes the prices are probably 15 bucks more but hey, at least you actually receive your watches in the best possible time instead of going through the hassle on AliX and end up complaining and crying like a little spoilt girl.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

travelmate2440 said:


> Wow the amount of complains I hear about buying from AliX.
> Why can't you guys buy from legitimate sites like steeldives.com
> Or even
> Heimdallrwatch.com
> ...


I was curious about that. I keep going back to the steeldive site looking at the turtle and the sub. Seem tremendous values.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Why are folks adverse to canceling the order? Especially if the vendor is being shady?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

What is it with sellers recently being dicks about not delivering and then not wanting to cancel orders?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

travelmate2440 said:


> Wow the amount of complains I hear about buying from AliX.
> Why can't you guys buy from legitimate sites like steeldives.com
> Or even
> Heimdallrwatch.com
> ...


What size is your wrist, if I may ask?

DHL is a sure-fire way to generate customs fees for people in many areas.


mykkus said:


> Why are folks adverse to canceling the order? Especially if the vendor is being shady?


Isn't cancelling too many sales a concern?


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Really the whole reading of this stuff has me put off from AliExpress.

It's weird.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Isn't cancelling too many sales a concern?


No idea, thus my question. Have never bought from Ali and have been intrigued with some of the watches and following here, but a lot of this has me put off.

Anything more than 125 bucks and I'm just going to add to the Orient sku's I own. (2 and counting, big collector eh! LOL)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

travelmate2440 said:


> Wow the amount of complains I hear about buying from AliX.
> Why can't you guys buy from legitimate sites like steeldives.com
> Or even
> Heimdallrwatch.com
> ...


What makes you think people only buy from AliExpress?

I bought my last Heimdallr from heimdallrwatch.com and I can't say the service was any better than AliExpress. It took them quite a long time to ship my watch, and they were less responsive than many AliExpress sellers. I do admit I only bought that particular watch from heimdallrwatch.com because I had a coupon that made it the cheapest place to buy it.

I used to buy all my steeldives from steeldiveuk, but after Brexit that became much more expensive and slower, so not worth the extra price compared to buying from AliExpress sellers. Plus AliExpress does have the dispute process, which you don't get with smaller sites.

Similarly with San Martin, I have bought a few watches from wrwatches in addition to the San Martin official store on AliExpress.

Overall, I (as I am sure for many people on here) buy watches from lots of places. But given that this is a thread specifically about AliExpress watches (the clue is in the name "Best of Ali-Xpres?") , it isn't surprising we mostly talk here about buying watching on AliExpress.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> What makes you think people only buy from AliExpress?
> 
> I bought my last Heimdallr from heimdallrwatch.com and I can't say the service was any better than AliExpress. It took them quite a long time to ship my watch, and they were less responsive than many AliExpress sellers. I do admit I only bought that particular watch from heimdallrwatch.com because I had a coupon that made it the cheapest place to buy it.
> 
> ...


Ah well.



Elston Gunn said:


> What size is your wrist, if I may ask?


6.8 inch


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> What makes you think people only buy from AliExpress?
> 
> I bought my last Heimdallr from heimdallrwatch.com and I can't say the service was any better than AliExpress. It took them quite a long time to ship my watch, and they were less responsive than many AliExpress sellers. I do admit I only bought that particular watch from heimdallrwatch.com because I had a coupon that made it the cheapest place to buy it.
> 
> ...


paypal and your CC would have a dispute process no?

Just commenting on that bit.
I enjoy the thread and surf ali a lot, but i have some reservations at the moment.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

travelmate2440 said:


> Wow the amount of complains I hear about buying from AliX.
> Why can't you guys buy from legitimate sites like steeldives.com
> Or even
> Heimdallrwatch.com
> ...


Hmmm let's see, the Steeldive SD1970 is $119 on steeldives.com vs. $82 on AliExpress, for literally the same watch with the same QC probability. That's more than a $15 difference.

Add to that, where I live, steeldives.com will charge $30 to ship that SD1970, vs free Direct Shipping on AliExpress, which is also quick. That's makes the difference $67, not $15. For the same watch. And since when were people's complaints about delivery time?

Lastly, it's not like you are buying from Amazon. Those websites are just as likely to be terrible sellers as an AliExpress seller. It's all about the seller.


travelmate2440 said:


> instead of going through the hassle on AliX and end up complaining and crying like a little spoilt girl.


Not sure who triggered you this easily.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

omar77w said:


> Hmmm let's see, the Steeldive SD1970 is $119 on steeldives.com vs. $82 on AliExpress, for literally the same watch with the same QC probability. That's more than a $15 difference.
> 
> Add to that, where I live, steeldives.com will charge $30 to ship that SD1970, vs free Direct Shipping on AliExpress, which is also quick. That's makes the difference $67, not $15. For the same watch. And since when were people's complaints about delivery time?


Now that's logical, thanks.


----------



## travelmate2440 (Dec 17, 2016)

omar77w said:


> Hmmm let's see, the Steeldive SD1970 is $119 on steeldives.com vs. $82 on AliExpress, for literally the same watch with the same QC probability. That's more than a $15 difference.
> 
> Add to that, where I live, steeldives.com will charge $30 to ship that SD1970, vs free Direct Shipping on AliExpress, which is also quick. That's makes the difference $67, not $15. For the same watch. And since when were people's complaints about delivery time?
> 
> ...


Excellent, Carry on.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

john_marston said:


> I've become quite a fan of these Omega-style deployant clasps.
> A few people here actually recommended them as the best clasps for leather, and I am thankful they did! I think they are slept on a bit, not many talk about clasps for leather, but it really improves the strap imo.
> 
> View attachment 15504327
> ...


Does anyone have a link for these, in particular for a 22mm buckle version?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

LBPolarBear said:


> Does anyone have a link for these, in particular for a 22mm buckle version?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


22mm on the buckle? These buckles are mainly used on leather straps, which usually taper ~2mm, ie 22mm buckle for a 24mm strap? I had a quick look but can't see any.


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

john_marston said:


> 22mm on the buckle? These buckles are mainly used on leather straps, which usually taper ~2mm, ie 22mm buckle for a 24mm strap? I had a quick look but can't see any.


Yeah, it's 22mm at both ends, no taper, and I'd give anything to find a clasp for it that puts the excess length inside like these rather than outside like most.

Thank you for looking for me though~ much appreciated!


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Zelos Bronze Swordfish arrived today. Comparing it to some of the higher end AliExpress watches (such as San Martin and Cronos) I have to say it is certainly good value. The build quality and quality control are excellent. It comes with a nice travel case (with space for four watches), a wooden box (that my girlfriend already claimed for herself), and it was delivered express by DHL. Zelos also, according to reviews, has excellent customer after-sales service.
> 
> This is my first Zelos watch, but so far I am impressed, and it has raised my expectations of similar priced (it was $299) AliExpress watches.
> 
> ...


Don't talk about Zelos, I missed the Horizons 39 Frost, and now I just feel like I've failed in life 😭


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Don't talk about Zelos, I missed the Horizons 39 Frost, and now I just feel like I've failed in life 😭


Join the Zelos Facebook groups. Lots of watches get sold on there constantly. If you want a particular model you can find it. That's how I got my Mako v3 bronze teal.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> You really got a bargain with that PD-1679. I paid $72 for the white dial version, which I thought was unbeatable, and now I feel cheated  Only joking. Given that this is a brand new watch, with no reviews so far, I was sure they were going to cancel the order rather give such a massive discount (more than 50% off). But when I woke up this morning, I saw they had already shipped it.
> 
> It is curious that they included a helium escape valve this time, whereas they didn't with the earlier No Time To Die versions. These new ones seem to be part of their luxury range which includes the fancier watch box too.


I got the black version and also got a tracking number! 
The helium escape valve only adds to looks/prestige - I have heard even professionals say that they prefer their watches without one, not to mention that they never rely on such watches any more. The valve is of use only if divers live in dry living quarters at depth. That is the only case the pressure could build up and make a projectile out of the crystal. For any diver going back to the surface after a dive, it simply does not add anything, other than an extra possible failure point.
Going back to our cheapos, I would guess it is not a real valve - even manually operated, but just a well glued down faux crown. And I would prefer that since it provides one less point for possible leakage.
Finally, going on the box it is one more reason to get stopped by customs . Experience has shown that the only expensive watches getting a green sticker are the ones in a bubble wrap in an envelope with a value below 14 USD screaming chinese cheapo inside. As the boxes get bigger even a low price would not stop customs officials asking for extra documentation.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

travelmate2440 said:


> Wow the amount of complains I hear about buying from AliX.
> Why can't you guys buy from legitimate sites like steeldives.com
> Or even
> Heimdallrwatch.com


Well, to put it simply I disagree.
My first option is always Ebay, because you get double protection - Ebay and Paypal. Only once did I face a complicated case and ebay representative told me just to use paypal and it was sorted out.
My second option is Ali. I have made over 100 purchases for various items. I have opened just 2 disputes for low quality items and both were judged in my favor. Ali just needs evidence to be laid out in an easy to comprehend manner. Moreover, I have opened about 10 disputes on items that were not delivered on time. Again I got refunds for all. No complain whatsoever. I use a prepaid card for my Ali purchases because I have never bought anything from an ali shop supporting paypal.
Amazon is in the picture for another reason. In the customer protection (at least of the German site I use) it is clearly stated that anything bought from there has to reflect the final price. If something is sent from China and is stopped in customs you are protected and amazon refunds that amount. When buying you have to check that the specific item has this protection because not all have it. So far, I haven't had a case to actually activate that clause.
In any other case I have bought anything from an internet shop not physically located in my country I only do it using paypal.

The only argument I can see in favor of prioritizing sites like steeldives.com or heimdallrwatch.com is if there is a belief that they would honor a 2 year guaranty with sending the watch in the EU and not in China. For a 200-400 euro watch I would certainly value very highly that, but for me I never buy so expensive watches from Ali. Over 200 euros and it is a normal well know brand for me (seiko, orient, tissot etc.).

To be honest I have never bought a micro-brand watch since for me if I spend 500 euros I don't have a problem even doubling that to get an established brand watch - but that's just me.

In this adventure of collecting watches I have really lost interest in 300-1500 euro watches in general. And I have started questioning very hard myself if there is any added value for me getting a 5000 euro watch all the same...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1610 review ~10$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Al7vgQ


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My first watch from this week's sale arrived already (that was fast!). It is the San Martin turtle with fully lumed great wave off kanagawa dial.

No quality control problems that I can find. Bezel action is excellent (as usual for San Martin). The great wave dial is a bit of a distraction while trying to tell the time 

Lume is outstanding. The lume shot below is straight after unboxing the watch and setting the time. So, with just a few minutes of natural light coming in through the window.

Good value for $146.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My final review for the AliExpress sale is now out.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

LBPolarBear said:


> Yeah, it's 22mm at both ends, no taper, and I'd give anything to find a clasp for it that puts the excess length inside like these rather than outside like most.
> 
> Thank you for looking for me though~ much appreciated!


Like JM, I use the Omega-style clasps on all my 2-piece straps (leather, nylon, perlon, etc). A while ago, I needed a 22mm Omega-style clasp and was only able to find the one below, which worked well.









18-24 MM Deployment Clasp Strap Band Fits For Big Bang Fusion 44MM 45MM | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 18-24 MM Deployment Clasp Strap Band Fits For Big Bang Fusion 44MM 45MM at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I just noticed that the Ali guaranteed delivery is now down to 75 days from the previous 90.
Most of the items arrive in my country usually after 75-80 days through Liege. The cheap ones take even longer (I have 3 items still to be delivered from the previous sale).
I don't know if they have improved anything in their logistics chain, but this will be interesting.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Broke down and got this for $100


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Broke down and got this for $100


That's pretty great for 100 bux.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I still don't really see how this $110 Pagani is really a step up from your normal $75 PD Sub. But I guess a nicer bracelet and other small upgrades quickly add up. But don't see it as 'Pagani Premium'. A Steeldive for example still looks like better quality



crAss said:


> Well, to put it simply I disagree.
> My first option is always Ebay, because you get double protection - Ebay and Paypal. Only once did I face a complicated case and ebay representative told me just to use paypal and it was sorted out.
> My second option is Ali. I have made over 100 purchases for various items. I have opened just 2 disputes for low quality items and both were judged in my favor. Ali just needs evidence to be laid out in an easy to comprehend manner. Moreover, I have opened about 10 disputes on items that were not delivered on time. Again I got refunds for all. No complain whatsoever. I use a prepaid card for my Ali purchases because I have never bought anything from an ali shop supporting paypal.
> Amazon is in the picture for another reason. In the customer protection (at least of the German site I use) it is clearly stated that anything bought from there has to reflect the final price. If something is sent from China and is stopped in customs you are protected and amazon refunds that amount. When buying you have to check that the specific item has this protection because not all have it. So far, I haven't had a case to actually activate that clause.
> ...


Good post, I agree except with the 300-1500 euro watches. Imo you can get some great value around €300-1000.

I've actually lost a bit of interest in AliExpress more because I've pretty much seen it all and the homage designs don't do it for me atm. Still a few I have my eye on though


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mleok said:


> Did the San Martin store stop accepting PayPal? I can't seem to find the option when checking out.


Yes they did but I have no idea why.

On another forum we're getting San Martin to produce a project watch and dropping PayPal has caused all sorts of grief; some members had no problem with SM's new current payment processor, others - like me - just couldn't get it to accept a credit card. I ended up making a wire transfer but I would rather have been able to pay by credit card.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Yeah honestly I'd want the second layer of CC protection with paypal to do biz with overseas. But pretty hardassed that way.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> On another forum we're getting San Martin to produce a project watch


mind sharing a link?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

CydeWeys said:


> Join the Zelos Facebook groups. Lots of watches get sold on there constantly. If you want a particular model you can find it. That's how I got my Mako v3 bronze teal.


I had a look at the official group, but I didn't dare asking if anyone was selling his/her Horizons : If the answer is yes, I would have to buy it, and I'm trying to restrain myself a little bit


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Paganizonda51 said:


> I had a look at the official group, but I didn't dare asking if anyone was selling his/her Horizons : If the answer is yes, I would have to buy it, and I'm trying to restrain myself a little bit


Yeah that's how I ended up unexpectedly getting my first Zelos earlier than I had planned. I casually mentioned the exact model I was looking for, and a day later a guy who had one reached out to me and made an offer I couldn't refuse ...

I think my next one is gonna be a blacktip frost, but the second I mention it I just know people are gonna reach out to me offering to sell me one (because there happen to be two offered for sale on secondary markets right now).


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> mind sharing a link?


I can't; it's not a forum on WUS and I think providing a link would be against WUS rules.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I can't; it's not a forum on WUS and I think providing a link would be against WUS rules.


Seems allowed to me per the rules:



> 13. WatchUSeek's policy regarding links, URLs, or site/entity naming inside posts, signatures, profiles, homepage hyperlinks, usernames, and avatars:
> a. links to or naming of personal non-commercial websites/pages/content are permitted. Moderators reserve the right to delete any questionable naming or links
> b. links to or naming of commercial ventures/websites/pages/content are prohibited unless you are a Sponsor
> c. advertising banners and avatars whether or not linked to a commercial venture, page or website are prohibited unless you are a Sponsor
> ...


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

And yeah, post the link, I'm interested to see what kind of custom buys people do with San Martin! There's a bunch of people at my work who're into watches and I've considered doing something similar with San Martin, so this is useful inspiration.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a lume shot of the new Baltany G10.
If you haven't seen the review yet, here's the link.









155.97US $ 50% OFF|G10 Pilot Automatic Watch Men Nh35 Mechanical Wristwatch 100m Diver Sports 39mm Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clocks - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com



















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's a lume shot of the new Baltany G10.
> If you haven't seen the review yet, here's the link.
> 
> 
> ...


Love that lume combination. Thanks for the review!

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Been a while since I wore this. Still the most impressed I've been in terms of quality for the money from an Ali watch. Good QC and feels very refined for £60.










Just not as big into fliegers which keeps me from wearing it a whole lot.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Been a while since I wore this. Still the most impressed I've been in terms of quality for the money from an Ali watch. Good QC and feels very refined for £60.
> 
> View attachment 15802716
> 
> ...


Still loving mine as well. That strap looks great buy the way. Do you have a link for that?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Been a while since I wore this. Still the most impressed I've been in terms of quality for the money from an Ali watch. Good QC and feels very refined for £60.
> 
> View attachment 15802716
> 
> ...


It looks very nice for the price !


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Still loving mine as well. That strap looks great buy the way. Do you have a link for that?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk








Leatherstrap in old style | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927


Our most classic strap for all Flieger watches. We offer it in 18, 20, 22 and 24 mm size. In short S and normal N (the normal length also includes extra large straps, because of its construction) Stainless steel tang buckle. On the left side ...




www.stowa.de





Ofc pricier than an Ali strap but was surprised you can even get them this cheap tbh.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Leatherstrap in old style | Uhrenmanufaktur seit 1927
> 
> 
> Our most classic strap for all Flieger watches. We offer it in 18, 20, 22 and 24 mm size. In short S and normal N (the normal length also includes extra large straps, because of its construction) Stainless steel tang buckle. On the left side ...
> ...


That is cheaper than I was expecting, given it's not an AliExpress one.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> That is cheaper than I was expecting, given it's not an AliExpress one.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Tbh with leather straps I've for the most part moved on from Ali. There are enough European sellers that offer better straps for not a whole lot more money

Affordable metal bracelets I still go to Ali though.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Tbh with leather straps I've for the most part moved on from Ali. There are enough European sellers that offer better straps for not a whole lot more money
> 
> Affordable metal bracelets I still go to Ali though.


Do you now of any good AliExpress bracelets that'll fit the Orient Kamasu by any chance?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMa4 (Feb 7, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Tbh with leather straps I've for the most part moved on from Ali. There are enough European sellers that offer better straps for not a whole lot more money
> 
> Affordable metal bracelets I still go to Ali though.


Do you have maybe the links to the European sellers?
Thank you

Gesendet von meinem SM-G985F mit Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Do you now of any good AliExpress bracelets that'll fit the Orient Kamasu by any chance?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


unfortunately not, I was looking at that (jubilee specifically) a while back too. Could take a punt hoping the end-links will fit but not too likely.

Still, if I had a Kamasu I think I would take a punt on a Pagani jubilee (which is £10 atm) rather than spend almost 100 on importing one from strapcode or something.



WatchMa4 said:


> Do you have maybe the links to the European sellers?
> Thank you
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G985F mit Tapatalk


Hey, welcome.

There are some popular German ones. I'm no expert, but found these two from the straps sub-forum (who will probably know more). They have all the good brands it seems. 





WATCH BAND SPECIALIST - Watch straps and more from Watchbandcenter.com


Find a new watch band! Choose from our HUGE selection of watch straps! Worldwide shipping available! HIRSCH, DI-MODELL, MORELLATO and many more!



www.watch-band-center.com












Uhrenarmband-Haendler mit Uhrenarmband-Versand sowie Uhrenzubehör


Uhrenarmband-Shop mit riesiger Auswahl: Uhrenarmbänder aus Leder, Silikon, Kautschuk und exotische Lederarten. Schweizer Markenuhren von Luminox, traser H3 und




www.trendart-24.de





Or in case of a riveted vintage-style pilot strap, I can attest that Stowa makes a great one for €24.

Also prob not a bad idea to just go on ebay.de and search for German-made brands.


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Well, anniversary sale is coming to end and I finally picked what I was buying. I’ve never spent this much on an Ali-Express sale...

But the top items I’m most excited for is the Phylida 500m James Cameron color way and the V2 San Martin Water Ghost in green. 

Are people who ordered at the beginning of the sale already getting notifications of shipment?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WindyCityWatch said:


> Are people who ordered at the beginning of the sale already getting notifications of shipment?


I've even been delivered already 2 days ago!


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This in many ways is a nice-looking watch.

But then they had to go with "Old Disorderl?" ?

It never ceases to amaze me how little they care about what they put on their watches in "English."









119.97US $ 50% OFF|Vintage Mens Watch Shanghai Hand Wind Mechanical Watches Simple 44mm Stainless Steel Military Wristwatch Reloj Hombre Clock 2020|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I get my leather straps (and some Natos) from Cousins UK.
Cheaper, faster and far better than Aliexpress.



WatchMa4 said:


> Do you have maybe the links to the European sellers?
> Thank you
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G985F mit Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

WindyCityWatch said:


> Well, anniversary sale is coming to end and I finally picked what I was buying. I've never spent this much on an Ali-Express sale...
> 
> But the top items I'm most excited for is the Phylida 500m James Cameron color way and the V2 San Martin Water Ghost in green.
> 
> Are people who ordered at the beginning of the sale already getting notifications of shipment?


I received notices of shipment for everything I ordered. I have no idea if any of it has actually shipped. I don't expect to see anything for at least 40-45 days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This in many ways is a nice-looking watch.
> 
> But then they had to go with "Old Disorderl?"
> 
> ...


It could be worse.

"Drunk and Disorderly"

Is that better?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just stumbled upon this whist browsing 









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

WindyCityWatch said:


> Are people who ordered at the beginning of the sale already getting notifications of shipment?


I ordered four watches on the first day in the sale this week. One of them already arrived (it was shipped from San Martin's "Belgian" Warehouse, which turned out to be in Germany according to the shipping label). Two shipped (one San Martin and one Pagani Design) the next day, from China, but will probably not arrive for several weeks. One (San Martin) still hasn't shipped (even five days after ordering).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Now that this week's sale is over, I decided I have so many watches that it was time to catalog them all in a huge spreadsheet. As I was doing this, I realised that this is the only watch I have ever bought because it was cheap.

It was purchased completely on impulse during the July 2020 sales. I was buying another Pagani Design watch, when a message popped up offering me an unbelievable discount on this specific watch. It was $12.35. Even better, I could choose to ship it from the Czech warehouse (I live in Prague). At the time, I imagined it was a mistake and would be cancelled, but a few days later the watch arrived.

To be honest, I wouldn't have bought this watch if it were regular price (or even half regular price), and I hardly every wear it. But I am wearing it today in honour of AliExpress sales and the magic of combining discounts and coupons leading, sometimes, to "impossible" deals that, once in a while, turn out to be real.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

cuica said:


> I get my leather straps (and some Natos) from Cousins UK.
> Cheaper, faster and far better than Aliexpress.


I used to order a lot from CousinsUK, but the Brexit kind of put an end to it...
Too bad, they are reliable and have affordable stuff.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Now that this week's sale is over, I decided I have so many watches that it was time to catalog them all in a huge spreadsheet. As I was doing this, I realised that this is the only watch I have ever bought because it was cheap.
> 
> It was purchased completely on impulse during the July 2020 sales. I was buying another Pagani Design watch, when a message popped up offering me an unbelievable discount on this specific watch. It was $12.35. Even better, I could choose to ship it from the Czech warehouse (I live in Prague). At the time, I imagined it was a mistake and would be cancelled, but a few days later the watch arrived.
> 
> ...


Good to see ol' Springy finally getting one up on Aliexpress.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just received this morning the Sanda homage to the Citizen Aqualand.

















It's a surprisingly nice little watch for the price! The case is all metal and dimensions are quite good, except for the thickness.

















Pros: 38.0 mm (bezel) width ; 47 mm lug-to-lug ; all steel case ; pretty good analogic lume (indices, bezel pip) ; curved lcd digits

















Cons: snap back case ; bezel cannot rotate ; 16 mm thick (the module itself is very chunky)
























The strap is semi-rigid plastic, not very comfortable, but it has steel hardware and even a branded buckle.

















The lug width is quite big at 24 mm, I don't have a lot of straps in that size but this 22 mm perlon will do:









The digital part has all the bells & whistles: alarm, hourly chime, date and day of week, 1/100s chronograph, EL backlight. Ana and digi times can be set separately.









Really not bad for the 14€ I paid!









16.55US $ 39% OFF|Sanda New Fashion Sport Men's Watch Casual Style Watches Men Military Quartz Wristwatch Diver S Shock Man Relogio Masculino 3008 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Nicolas


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Hi guys,

I missed the Ali sale. Do you know how to buy the watches similar prices as in sale?
Will there be a follow up sale?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Inque said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I missed the Ali sale. Do you know how to buy the watches similar prices as in sale?
> Will there be a follow up sale?


A gentle soul here (sorry, don't remember who to give appropriate credit) posted this for all us AliExpress addicts..
Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Events Calendar


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Just stumbled upon this whist browsing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I remember stumbling across that store and wanting to ask here if anyone knows the story behind the name. Then I chalked it up to "the Chinese copy anything, so why not the site name".
But hey, maybe he plans to offer a 30% discount for members 🤣


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Inque said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I missed the Ali sale. Do you know how to buy the watches similar prices as in sale?
> Will there be a follow up sale?


yes, 11.11


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Ordered once this year and didn't pay any duties.
Waiting for another order at the moment.
The 22€ rule still applies at the moment, I believe.



raoulzvolfoni said:


> I used to order a lot from CousinsUK, but the Brexit kind of put an end to it...
> Too bad, they are reliable and have affordable stuff.


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Thanks for the write up on the Sanda homage! Always great to see some real life pictures of watches that we stare at through a little screen.



mougino said:


> The case is all metal and dimensions are quite good, except for the thickness.


You mention all metal case, for this price one would assume not SS, and instead brass or something else. Any indicator on the "quality" of plating or application?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This in many ways is a nice-looking watch.
> 
> But then they had to go with "Old Disorderl?" ?
> 
> ...


their source of inspiration are Westerners who are getting tattoos with Chinese characters.


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

cuica said:


> Ordered once this year and didn't pay any duties.
> Waiting for another order at the moment.
> The 22€ rule still applies at the moment, I believe.


I guess it's hit or miss, then. I placed two orders since january 1st, and the first one was held for 2 months by customs, second one went faster. Maybe customs are just adjusting to the situation and things will be smoother in the near future...
Fingers crossed, I really like CousinsUK, bought loads of parts and tools from them.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> Ordered once this year and didn't pay any duties.
> Waiting for another order at the moment.
> The 22€ rule still applies at the moment, I believe.


yes, the rule is in action till June 30 (if they do not prolong it again)
what was the shipping cost? , cannot find any info about it
thanks


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

I didn't know there would be a sale event. These sale events are very short. AliExpress should make them last at least 7 or 10 days.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

cuica said:


> I get my leather straps (and some Natos) from Cousins UK.
> Cheaper, faster and far better than Aliexpress.


Never heard of Cousins but just placed order for some straps. Seemed reasonable prices and tons of options. Thanks for the info.


----------



## stolzman (Jan 18, 2021)

Have you ordered the brand new San Martin 62Mas V4? SN007-G V4


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

stolzman said:


> Have you ordered the brand new San Martin 62Mas V4? SN007-G V4
> 
> View attachment 15806376


I own the V3, and it is one of the nicest looking watches in my collection. The changes for the V4 look minimal, and on that basis, I can only recommend this watch wholeheartedly.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This brand new watch from Pagani Design looks set to be a best seller. It was only released a few weeks ago, and the Pagani Design AliExpress store has already sold a whopping 400 of them.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> This brand new watch from Pagani Design looks set to be a best seller. It was only released a few weeks ago, and the Pagani Design AliExpress store has already sold a whopping 400 of them.
> 
> View attachment 15806496


Makes sense, Rolex sports models are always popular and I guess this is the first homage of this particular model?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> Makes sense, Rolex sports models are always popular and I guess this is the first homage of this particular model?


Not quite, Steel Bagelsport / Peter Lee have been making Explo.II homages for 3+ years, I've owned one but got rid of it  I'm currently looking for a < 42 mm one...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Who knows anything about this BENYAR?
I've heard people say it's NOT Pagani Design, and inferior to PD... although they appear often to be identical, only under different names. I cannot confirm.
The shipping on this makes up for the "low" sale price, so it's a $110 watch approximately.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Who knows anything about this BENYAR?
> I've heard people say it's NOT Pagani Design, and inferior to PD... although they appear often to be identical, only under different names. I cannot confirm.
> The shipping on this makes up for the "low" sale price, so it's a $110 watch approximately.
> 
> View attachment 15806655


Benyar is a budget line of PD. I think someone on YouTube covered this watch

With Benyar you get alloy cases, mineral glass, no WR, and cheap Chinese movements. So based on specs I would avoid and opt for a PD instead


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

stolzman said:


> Have you ordered the brand new San Martin 62Mas V4? SN007-G V4
> 
> View attachment 15806376


I only see two listings for this. I want the blue with logo, but is it worth $250?

I have a V2 in green.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


> Not quite, Steel Bagelsport / Peter Lee have been making Explo.II homages for 3+ years, I've owned one but got rid of it  I'm currently looking for a < 42 mm one...


If you find one that is less than 41 in diamater and 13mm in height, let me know, I would be interested


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Benyar is a budget line of PD. I think someone on YouTube covered this watch
> 
> With Benyar you get alloy cases, mineral glass, no WR, and cheap Chinese movements. So based on specs I would avoid and opt for a PD instead


To the best of my knowledge, Benyar is the budget brand of Pagani Design, so essentially the same company. I own one benyar (the explorer 1 homage) and I can say that they definetely are not on par with most paganis but in reality offer relatively good value. Keep in mind that I got it for 30 euros. For that you get a proper self-winding movement with acceptable accuracy (mine is +9 sec/day), 50m water resistance (I have done work in the garden including lots of water without any problems - will swim with it) a hardlex crystal and an alloy case. It is not brass, but some other alloy.
Tried to give it a matte look and the way the shine went away shows that it most probably isn't stainless steel. The bracelet is also decent for the price. If you compare it with a 25 euro Tevise it is an upgrade for sure and hands down a better option. If you compare it with a pagani, it is lower quality, but almost half the cost.
The black bay homage is a new one and in the sale you could not get it below ~40 euros. I tried to find a review but could not. If it is stainless steel it might be worth it for the sale price.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Try to had to your cart (need to register).
I'm waiting for 2 leather straps and thick springbars and payed 2.5£ non registered.



frogles said:


> yes, the rule is in action till June 30 (if they do not prolong it again)
> what was the shipping cost? , cannot find any info about it
> thanks


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Who knows anything about this BENYAR?
> I've heard people say it's NOT Pagani Design, and inferior to PD... although they appear often to be identical, only under different names. I cannot confirm.
> The shipping on this makes up for the "low" sale price, so it's a $110 watch approximately.
> 
> View attachment 15806655


Gary from ILW recently did an unboxing and strap show. From what I gathered from his limited time, is the mismatch from the plated case and seemingly SS bracelet was so off that he just put it on a strap right away. I actually prefer the face of the Benyar than that of the PD, not a fan of the textured dial.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> To the best of my knowledge, Benyar is the budget brand of Pagani Design, so essentially the same company. I own one benyar (the explorer 1 homage) and I can say that they definetely are not on par with most paganis but in reality offer relatively good value. Keep in mind that I got it for 30 euros. For that you get a proper self-winding movement with acceptable accuracy (mine is +9 sec/day), 50m water resistance (I have done work in the garden including lots of water without any problems - will swim with it) a hardlex crystal and an alloy case. It is not brass, but some other alloy.
> Tried to give it a matte look and the way the shine went away shows that it most probably isn't stainless steel. The bracelet is also decent for the price. If you compare it with a 25 euro Tevise it is an upgrade for sure and hands down a better option. If you compare it with a pagani, it is lower quality, but almost half the cost.
> The black bay homage is a new one and in the sale you could not get it below ~40 euros. I tried to find a review but could not. If it is stainless steel it might be worth it for the sale price.


It most definitely looks like some alloy, as other Benyars. This was the review I saw btw





I actually also like the colours and dial of the Benyar more than the PD (with its waffle dial).

It's impressive they can put together a watch with those features for £35 and I see there is a big market for these super-affordables based on sales. Most people have no idea nor care about sapphire/316L and such. I believe Cadisen (a bit more dressy) is also under the same brand, so they cover basically everything under £100 lol.

I just find these super-affordables wasteful. They make m by the thousands and they're all gonna end up on a dump in a few years if not sooner. And they're not even good value imo, when you can spend £50 (during sale) on a Pagani Sub and get sapphire, 316L and NH35 etc.

All that said, the Benyar does look pretty. One of the best looking Chinese Black Bay homages, I'll give it that. Nobody on Ali has really nailed the BB, though some come close. This was my favourite I think


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> I actually also like the colours and dial of the Benyar more than the PD (with its waffle dial).
> I just find these super-affordables wasteful.
> 
> All that said, the Benyar does look pretty. One of the best looking Chinese Black Bay homages, I'll give it that.


Looks wise, it is superior to the PD.
So, then, I wonder:WHO is their target audience? Why waste it on people who don't know better, and are just looking for a "fashion" watch?

Look at San Martin - they are clearly aiming at us cheap WIS types, who know what they're looking at/ for.

It seems that it would've been worthwhile for PD to make it instead of BENYAR, and do it at an even higher level of quality. The colors are absolutely the best: rich and sophisticated. not bright and gaudy, as are many Tudor homages tend to be.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

mougino said:


> I've even been delivered already 2 days ago!


Lucky. I ordered my San Martin Bronze Flieger within minutes of the sale going live and it's just arrived on the UK.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

john_marston said:


> It most definitely looks like some alloy, as other Benyars. This was the review I saw btw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it's all relative. The Benyars are probably going to mostly lower-income WISs (whether in developed or developing nations) than the people buying Pagani, and Pagani itself appeals to people who aren't willing to spend as much as those buying San Martin, and all of that is still appealing to people who aren't spending more on name brands ...

It makes sense that there's a spectrum of mechanical watches available for WISs at a range of all possible price points from hundreds of thousands of dollars right down to $30. Heck, the first dollar watch came out in 1896, and if you plug $1 in 1896 money into an inflation calculator it comes out to $32 today -- uncanny! Seems like the lowest end mechanical price point has been pretty consistent through the years.

Anyway, based on my personal financial situation, my quality floor is around the Heimdallr level. I don't have a Pagani Design and probably will never end up getting one, but more Heimdallrs/San Martins are likely in my future.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I have a Corgeut BB that is a couple of years old, but still available today. It is very accurate looking except for the date, which is discrete and an update for me. The Corgeut homages the original ETA version, so it is still thin. The current versions of the BB are so thick because of the inhouse movement and many of the homages are too.

My Corgeut has sapphire, Miyota movement (also comes with NH35 or Chinese movement), screw down crown, nicely polished SS and an aluminum bezel insert like the original. Apparently the SS bracelet is excellent, but I don't own one.

I wear my Corgeut at the beach all the time. Worthy of a look due to their cheap price. I've got mine on a blue FKM tropic which matches my blue bezel.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> I wear my *Corgeut* at the beach all the time. Worthy of a look due to their cheap price. I've got mine on a blue FKM tropic which matches my blue bezel.


Nice looking for sure, since Tudor kinda made sure of that when they designed it.

But !!
Woe is me, I cannot abide by that name or that font.... both so wretched, one to my inner ear, and the other to my eyes.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice looking for sure, since Tudor kinda made sure of that when they designed it.
> 
> But !!
> Woe is me, I cannot abide by that name or that font.... both so wretched, one to my inner ear, and the other to my eyes.


I wound up getting the sterile version. Its pretty thick but does the job. Its my beach watch too.









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

I haven't been to the beach yet since getting into watches, but I'm thinking my Heimdallr bronze tuna is gonna be good for that.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's some better pics on eBay , for those interested. 85 Euros... damn tempting anyway









Benyar Black Bay Sea Automatic Mechanical Watch Pagani Design Style | eBay


BENYAR AUTOMATIC WATCH - TUDOR BLACK BAY HOMAGE. Style: Dress. Boxes & Cases Materia: Paper. Dial Window Material Type: Sapphire Crystal. Feature: Water Resistant. Band Material Type: STAINLESS STEEL.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

K1w179 said:


> I wound up getting the sterile version. Its pretty thick but does the job. Its my beach watch too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's slab-sided, so it looks thick. But since the case back is flush at the bottom I like how it sits on the wrist. I measure it at 12.5mm with my calipers.

Yes, the name does not inspire and the font is horrendous. However, a lot of the details work for me, such as the hand lengths and that the minute hand actually hits the minute track. For the price, the case polishing and where the brushed and polished surfaces meet are outstanding. The lack of AR coating sucks and the crystal is super reflective which is why the dial looks grey instead of black in photos.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks wise, it is superior to the PD.
> So, then, I wonder:WHO is their target audience? Why waste it on people who don't know better, and are just looking for a "fashion" watch?
> 
> Look at San Martin - they are clearly aiming at us cheap WIS types, who know what they're looking at/ for.
> ...


The PD blackbay _is_ the more high quality version of this Benyar. But PD added a waffle dial, and somehow the colours seem slightly worse on the PD to me. Would still take the PD over the Benyar.



CydeWeys said:


> Well, it's all relative. The Benyars are probably going to mostly lower-income WISs (whether in developed or developing nations) than the people buying Pagani, and Pagani itself appeals to people who aren't willing to spend as much as those buying San Martin, and all of that is still appealing to people who aren't spending more on name brands ...


Benyar is more like a fashion brand than a low-income WIS brand. If you look at their best-sellers they are basically fashion watches. But for ~£20 rather than £50 what they'd cost in a local store.

I'm not dissing Benyar or people who buy them. They look alright and the prices seem decent, and clearly they have their place in the market. I just think they are essentially wasteful fashion watches, and expect lower-income WIS to buy something a bit more durable like Casio or PD. If you can buy a $40 Benyar you can buy a $65 PD.



Chronopolis said:


> Here's some better pics on eBay , for those interested. 85 Euros... damn tempting anyway
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.ebay.com/it...rentrq:9eaa74811780a64ced856e61ffc9a052|iid:1


€85 is too steep for this watch, that's double the Ali price. You can get a Corgeut like above for that price which is a better watch.

I remember I Like Watches reviewed them on his old channel, and said the Parnis was actually slightly better than the Corgeut. 
But I do like the PD/Benyar square indices. Ironically, based on stock photos the Benyar is probably the most handsome of the whole bunch, I even prefer the blue one over the blue San Martin. But looking at Gary's video, it does fall apart irl (also 16mm thick, yikes).

If I had to pick one of all these I'd probably go with a blue/gilt Corgeut with Miyota.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel now for those who are interested.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel now for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Viper, people should also check out this video from Relative Time, a very nice shout out to you from him.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Hey Viper, people should also check out this video from Relative Time, a very nice shout out to you from him.


Yeah that was really nice of Shane to shout me out. It's the second time he's done it now as well. I really appreciate it.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just stumbled upon this 39mm mil watch with 12-hour (rotating) bezel and sweeping quartz (Seiko VH31). It seems to be listed with a sapphire crystal too...






























87.56US $ 56% OFF|Qm "vietnam" Platoon Us Special Forces Udt Military Men's Sport Outdoor Colourful 300m Diver Watch With C3 Luminous Sm8019b - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Nicolas


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice looking for sure, since Tudor kinda made sure of that when they designed it.
> 
> But !!
> Woe is me, I cannot abide by that name or that font.... both so wretched, one to my inner ear, and the other to my eyes.


Most Corgeut watches are available with a sterile (or sometimes semi-sterile) dial at the Corgeut Factory Store on AliExpress.

Such as the Blue BB homage, which is semi sterile:









96.35US $ 59% OFF|Corgeut Mens Watch Blue Bezel 41MM Steel Band NH35 Miyota Movement Sapphire Luminou Sterile Dial Waterproof Automatic Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





One of my favourites is their sterile Fifty Fathoms:









77.7US $ 58% OFF|Corgeut 45mm Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Business Clock Luxury Top Brand Luminous Horloges Mannen Sport Military Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Most Corgeut watches are available with a sterile (or sometimes semi-sterile) dial at the Corgeut Factory Store on AliExpress.
> 
> Such as the Blue BB homage, which is semi sterile:
> 
> ...


}
That 50 fathoms looks great for sure. Is the seagull movement decent?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mykkus said:


> }
> That 50 fathoms looks great for sure. Is the seagull movement decent?


It is a cheap chinese movement, but I have it in several low-end watches from AliExpress and it seems reliable.


----------



## mzmtg (Oct 1, 2014)

I ordered this steel case & bracelet for my G-shock. It's great. It comes with the tools you need. The bracelet features QR springbars for easy removal and the links are held by tiny springbars instead pins, so adjustment is easy too.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Steeldvie 1965S review is live for anyone interested.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Steeldvie 1965S review is live for anyone interested.


I have three bronze watches from Steeldive and am very happy with them, but never saw that one before (although I also have the Steeldive Oris 65 in stainless steel and like it a lot too). Steeldive certainly make some interesting homages.

Looking at the link to the AliEx store from your video, it looks like you got it from the same Steeldive Watch Store that had all those impossibly low prices, and then the "we have covid in the factory, so cancel your order" messages. Really glad to see that they processed and shipped out your order for this watch.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I have three bronze watches from Steeldive and am very happy with them, but never saw that one before (although I also have the Steeldive Oris 65 in stainless steel and like it a lot too). Steeldive certainly make some interesting homages.
> 
> Looking at the link to the AliEx store from your video, it looks like you got it from the same Steeldive Watch Store that had all those impossibly low prices, and then the "we have covid in the factory, so cancel your order" messages. Really glad to see that they processed and shipped out your order for this watch.


This was purchase before all that, and unfortunately was not impossibly low priced .

But yes, they were fine to deal with.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ANYONE have this (or the other colors) in this Series?


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Owoocha!! you painin' me witya greed dood..........









Automatic Men's Divers Watch 200M Black 41mm Submariner Sapphire Bright Lume | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Automatic Men's Divers Watch 200M Black 41mm Submariner Sapphire Bright Lume at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk





Y'all luv an optimist rite?? but..... I just..... can't.......

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Ragl said:


> Owoocha!! you painin' me witya greed dood..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's crazy 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toolman12345 (Nov 29, 2010)

This looks awesome to me. More than I'd expect to spend on that site, but the watch looks totally worth it, if it will keep running, lol. Note the side window into the works. The back is beautiful as well. It's an OBLVLO Casual Watch. 








138.32US $ 48% OFF|Oblvlo Casual Watches Mens Skeleton Dial Calfskin Leather Band Rose Gold Watches Automatic Watches For Men Montre Homme Vm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

mougino said:


> Just stumbled upon this 39mm mil watch with 12-hour (rotating) bezel and sweeping quartz (Seiko VH31). It seems to be listed with a sapphire crystal too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like it is a Benrus type ii homage, seems super cool. I might pull the trigger on one, but maybe i should wait for some customer reviews before that


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hietsukka said:


> Seems like it is a Benrus type ii homage, seems super cool. I might pull the trigger on one, but maybe i should wait for some customer reviews before that
> 
> View attachment 15809379


Nice find 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

They also have some other models which I believe are very similar to what MWC and Cooper sell:

- CWC diver homage
70.0US $ 60% OFF|QIMEI Classic Design US Special Forces UDT Military Army Sport Outdoor Diver Watch SM8016|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress










- this actually one states it's a MWC but has Cooper branding
106.0US $ |Pathfinder MWC Military Army Watch Matt Steel Finish Men's watch SM8018|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress












mougino said:


> Just stumbled upon this 39mm mil watch with 12-hour (rotating) bezel and sweeping quartz (Seiko VH31). It seems to be listed with a sapphire crystal too...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

*Important read for EU members*

As of July 1st, the current import system which exempts imports up to 22€ will be replaced. Here's a summary of the changes:



> However, it's worth knowing that from 1 July 2021 VAT exemption for the importation of goods with a value not exceeding EUR 22 will be removed. As a result, all goods imported to the EU will be subject to VAT.
> ...
> What's more, from 1 July 2021, for goods with a value not exceeding EUR 150 you purchase from outside the EU, these changes will mean no extra charges at customs, if your seller registers within the new VAT system and uses the Import One Stop Shop (IOSS).


All you need to know about the new VAT e-commerce rules : information for consumers in the EU.

If this means paying VAT but receiving products without fearing import duties and shorten shipping time (similar to what has been reported by UK members), this may be an improvement.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

cuica said:


> *Important read for EU members*
> 
> As of July 1st, the current import system which exempts imports up to 22€ will be replaced. Here's a summary of the changes:
> 
> ...


It's definitely a worse scenario for cheaper products. Aside from watches pretty much all of my Ali purchases are sub-€22, so it means all those products are 20% more expensive. This is a bit annoying for me, I buy quite a lot of cheap stuff from Ali.
And no more watches labelled as '$20' that'll slip through.

I also have my doubts China is going to correctly pay the taxes to the EU from this IOSS system, but that's a different can of worms.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

mzmtg said:


> I ordered this steel case & bracelet for my G-shock. It's great. It comes with the tools you need. The bracelet features QR springbars for easy removal and the links are held by tiny springbars instead pins, so adjustment is easy too.


I love my steel G-Shock bracelet. I did one further mod to mine. Took some modelling paint and filled in the lettering. I think it really takes it up a notch.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hietsukka said:


> Seems like it is a Benrus type ii homage, seems super cool. I might pull the trigger on one, but maybe i should wait for some customer reviews before that
> 
> View attachment 15809379


I talked to the seller and he is going to be sending me one to review. Probably a month out, but still, I got one coming I think.

Are there any other benrus homages out there? Found a 4 year old thread mentioning MKII and Dagz. Benrus sells them for $1600.

This should be an interesting piece. Cant wait to get it in.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

The pay off here is you won't be bothered by customs.
Your 20€ watch becomes a 25€ one, your 5€ strap will cost you 6€...but it will go right through customs and probably faster!
That's a price I'm willing to pay not to be scared of duties and probably faster shipping.
I can also see sellers lowering prices to prevent hitting the 150€ limit.



john_marston said:


> It's definitely a worse scenario for cheaper products. Aside from watches pretty much all of my Ali purchases are sub-€22, so it means all those products are 20% more expensive. This is a bit annoying for me, I buy quite a lot of cheap stuff from Ali.
> And no more watches labelled as '$20' that'll slip through.
> 
> I also have my doubts China is going to correctly pay the taxes to the EU from this IOSS system, but that's a different can of worms.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

What has been people's experience with the Aliexpress dispute process when the specifications page has details that are in conflict with the overview page of a product? Which takes precedence? 

I bought a Kanagawa wave NH36A and the specs page said the dial was 42.5mm. It's not; with the bezel it's 40.5mm. On the overview page, the seller says the case diameter is 42.5mm and it nearly is. The two pieces of information are not mutually exclusive, true, but in this case I could see how the seller might be able to muddy the waters. Seems like a pic of calipers showing true diameter of the dial would win handily though my question remains in situations where there is conflicting information: which section takes final word on the matter?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> What has been people's experience with the Aliexpress dispute process when the specifications page has details that are in conflict with the overview page of a product? Which takes precedence?
> 
> I bought a Kanagawa wave NH36A and the specs page said the dial was 42.5mm. It's not; with the bezel it's 40.5mm. On the overview page, the seller says the case diameter is 42.5mm and it nearly is. The two pieces of information are not mutually exclusive, true, but in this case I could see how the seller might be able to muddy the waters. Seems like a pic of calipers showing true diameter of the dial would win handily though my question remains in situations where there is conflicting information: which section takes final word on the matter?


In my experience I've found that if there's conflicting specs it's best to just message the seller for clarification, before buying.

As for disputes. I've done them for things such as claiming to have sapphire crystal or be stainless steel before... But I've never done it for measurements.

The way I always do disputes though is to give as much evidence as possible. 
Pictures of the case showing it wasn't stainless steel.





A short video showing no sapphire crystal, using the "trusty diamond selector 2".

One time I did a short video showing a watch movement didn't work.

For another one I even showed that the crown didn't screw back in properly.





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## LBPolarBear (Mar 19, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> Most Corgeut watches are available with a sterile (or sometimes semi-sterile) dial at the Corgeut Factory Store on AliExpress.
> 
> Such as the Blue BB homage, which is semi sterile:
> 
> ...


Nice! I was just about to pull the trigger on the Fifty until I noticed it was only water resistant to 5 ATM

Have you worn it in the shower or swimming etc, or does anyone make one with better rating?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> What has been people's experience with the Aliexpress dispute process when the specifications page has details that are in conflict with the overview page of a product? Which takes precedence?
> 
> I bought a Kanagawa wave NH36A and the specs page said the dial was 42.5mm. It's not; with the bezel it's 40.5mm. On the overview page, the seller says the case diameter is 42.5mm and it nearly is. The two pieces of information are not mutually exclusive, true, but in this case I could see how the seller might be able to muddy the waters. Seems like a pic of calipers showing true diameter of the dial would win handily though my question remains in situations where there is conflicting information: which section takes final word on the matter?


If the case is actually close to 42.5 then you're not gonna get far with a dispute. Amazon diameters are all over the place too.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

LBPolarBear said:


> Nice! I was just about to pull the trigger on the Fifty until I noticed it was only water resistant to 5 ATM
> 
> Have you worn it in the shower or swimming etc, or does anyone make one with better rating?


There's always the Reef Tiger. I'm actually looking to sell mine. If you're interested, message me.

Here's the review I did of it:









283.04US $ 42% OFF|Reef Tiger/rt Sport Watches For Men Nylon Strap Automatic Super Luminous Steel Dive Watch With Date Rga3035 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

john_marston said:


> It's definitely a worse scenario for cheaper products. Aside from watches pretty much all of my Ali purchases are sub-€22, so it means all those products are 20% more expensive. This is a bit annoying for me, I buy quite a lot of cheap stuff from Ali.
> And no more watches labelled as '$20' that'll slip through.
> 
> I also have my doubts China is going to correctly pay the taxes to the EU from this IOSS system, but that's a different can of worms.


Seems like the same deal the UK has with Brexit. It definitely means things are note expensive. lots of sellers on Ali and other Chinese shipping sites marked stuff down to avoid the customer paying tax. I'd imagine this is a response to that.

Lots of smaller companies just stopped selling to the UK because it was too much hassle to register for UK vat.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

the reef tiger aurora reef looks crazy


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Just received this morning the Sanda homage to the Citizen Aqualand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking one for the team and for the greater good for all. 🖖
I've ordered the black variant. Should be alright with a thick cardigans for Nordic spring


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

The watch is within driving distance! I guess it won't be out for delivery for a day or two, knowing Royal Mail.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

john_marston said:


> It's definitely a worse scenario for cheaper products. Aside from watches pretty much all of my Ali purchases are sub-€22, so it means all those products are 20% more expensive. This is a bit annoying for me, I buy quite a lot of cheap stuff from Ali.
> And no more watches labelled as '$20' that'll slip through.
> 
> I also have my doubts China is going to correctly pay the taxes to the EU from this IOSS system, but that's a different can of worms.


Not always, I've had a few components such as watch cases marked at $20 and still get stopped, then ended up paying an extra £12 or so which was very annoying. Would rather not be paying an extra 20% but previously it was a bit of a lottery on anything over $20.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My Captain Willard arrived today, three and a half weeks since I ordered it.

There are so many versions of the Captain Willard now available that it was hard to decide which one to get from which company. In the end, I was torn between the Steeldive and the Heimdallr, but chose the latter because I prefer the deep gloss black dial over Steeldive's lighter and more matt dial.

Having heard that the "real" Heimdallr company doesn't sell watches on AliExpress I decided to order through their "official" website. The base price of the watch (with a rubber strap) is $149. Or $159 with a branded leather strap. Or $169 with a stainless steel bracelet.

I liked the leather strap the best, and I found a $30 discount code on Heimdallr's facebook page, which would take the price down to $129, which seemed reasonable. I put the watch in my shopping cart, and decided to come back later before making that purchase.

Later that day, I revisited the page and found they have a "stock super sales" section on their website, and it was quite full with lots of watches at good discounts. Today, unfortunately, it seems to have only one watch. But four weeks ago, it had plenty, including (yippee!) the exact watch that was in my shopping cart for $129, but now for only $109. Fate was on my side, so I deleted the $129 watch from the shopping cart and bought the same one for $109 immediately.

The watch only arrived this morning (thankfully with no customs tax payable), but after a few hours of use, it all looks to work well. No noticable QC issues at all, and I do think I made the right choice based on how the dial looks in real life.

Overall, recommended, both this particular watch and the "official" website. But do look out for "stock super sales" on the website first before buying anything.



https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/STOCK-SUPER-SALES-c66486023


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> There's always the Reef Tiger. I'm actually looking to sell mine. If you're interested, message me.
> 
> Here's the review I did of it:
> 
> ...


Too bad it is so big, or I would make you an offer.
Sworn off anything over 42 mm, and prefer 40 and under.
My svelte 6 3/4 inch wrists are fairly flat, so I can handle 42, but over that, it has to be like a Seiko cushion case.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> My Captain Willard arrived today, three and a half weeks since I ordered it.
> 
> There are so many versions of the Captain Willard now available that it was hard to decide which one to get from which company. In the end, I was torn between the Steeldive and the Heimdallr, but chose the latter because I prefer the deep gloss black dial over Steeldive's lighter and more matt dial.
> 
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## mzmtg (Oct 1, 2014)

V.I.T. said:


> I love my steel G-Shock bracelet. I did one further mod to mine. Took some modelling paint and filled in the lettering. I think it really takes it up a notch.


That looks really good, I may give that a try on mine.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

mzmtg said:


> I ordered this steel case & bracelet for my G-shock. It's great. It comes with the tools you need. The bracelet features QR springbars for easy removal and the links are held by tiny springbars instead pins, so adjustment is easy too.


I'm so tempted to order a G-Shock and the yellow gold tone version of that conversion kit just to wear it for the lolz. Now if someone only made it in real gold  (if it's just the case and you're wearing it on a leather strap, you could probably still get it in under $1k)


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

LBPolarBear said:


> Nice! I was just about to pull the trigger on the Fifty until I noticed it was only water resistant to 5 ATM
> 
> Have you worn it in the shower or swimming etc, or does anyone make one with better rating?


Swimming makes some sense but I'll still never understand why people don't just take their watches off before they shower.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Water resistance != Steam resistance. Take that watch off to shower 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> I'm so tempted to order a G-Shock and the yellow gold tone version of that conversion kit just to wear it for the lolz. Now if someone only made it in real gold  (if it's just the case and you're wearing it on a leather strap, you could probably still get it in under $1k)


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

16610LV said:


>


Lmao. It's currently listed at over $100k on the aftermarket. And by my estimate, that watch contains about $15k worth of gold in it at current market prices. That's a little rich for my blood. Just the case should only run a few thousand though, and then put it on a leather strap ... that's doable. Someone needs to make 18K yellow gold G-Shock cases.

Also, if ever there were stealth wealth it's a solid gold G-Shock. No one in a million years would suspect it were solid good, not until they picked it up anyway.


----------



## mzmtg (Oct 1, 2014)

CydeWeys said:


> I'm so tempted to order a G-Shock and the yellow gold tone version of that conversion kit just to wear it for the lolz. Now if someone only made it in real gold  (if it's just the case and you're wearing it on a leather strap, you could probably still get it in under $1k)


I'm with you. Now that I see how nice this set is, I think I need a gold set and I can swap them back and forth.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The 'Tron' set is also excellent, very sturdy, easy to set, and fits perfectly any DW-5600. It comes with black screws for the bezel that's a detail letting you know it was really well designed


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> ANYONE have this (or the other colors) in this Series?
> 
> View attachment 15809207


I have the green bronze version. The only real let down is the bezel action. It is as bad as you would expect from a free watch in a happy meal. The alignment of the bezel is also very bad, but due to the crappy action you can actually align it.
Other than that it is really well made. NH35, sapphire glass, 10 bar water resistance. I love the dial, hated the green leather strap - the color is like an old sofa from the 70s. Now it is on a black shark tooth strap and gets lots of wrist time.
Overall and for around 60 euros it is a nice autavia homage.

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> I have the green bronze version. The only real let down is the bezel action. It is as bad as you would expect from a free watch in a happy meal. The alignment of the bezel is also very bad, but due to the crappy action you can actually align it.
> Other than that it is really well made. NH35, sapphire glass, 10 bar water resistance. I love the dial, hated the green leather strap - the color is like an old dogs from the 70s. Now it is on a black shark tooth strap and gets lots of wrist time.
> Overall and for around 60 euros it is a nice autavia homage.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


I too ordered the green.
I may have to glue the damn bezel in place.

*Do you know* if the applied indices are ON the dial, or is part of the Chapter ring?
If not on the dial, I will probably modify it with another dial.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

What do you guys make of this?









79.8US $ 81% OFF|Minutime NH35 Movement Automatic Diving Watch Luminous 100m Waterproof Sapphire Stainless Steel Date Diver Sapphire Glass Gmt|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I'll tell you what I make of that! Manbushijie's are $10 less and they are quite good for the $. My only complaint is that the cyclops is too strong but that is easily remedied. For $69, the Manbushijie is hard/impossible to beat plus it is available in the usual colorways w/sapphire (verified), s.s., NH35, plus, it's a Manbu!!!!!






MANBUSHIJIE


MANBUSHIJIE




manbuworld.com





I just checked for the Manbushijie's on AliX and they appear slightly overpriced there!! Apparently, the Beast is selling them for $666.








79.0US $ |Autumn Men's 40mm European And American Business Stainless Steel 100m Waterproof Watch NH35 Movement|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The Sea-Gull store removed a (5star) review I left on a watch...I'm guessing because in the review I included a cheeky 'may Winnie the Pooh rule China forever' (note that Sea-Gull is owned by the Chinese government). 

Confirms 2 things. 1. sellers (or Ali) can remove reviews. 2. Xi must be as insecure as ever. It's so funny to me China banned Winnie the Pooh because of a meme.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Saw this review





I'm not really into Rolex homages, but the PD has come a long way. Starting at 43mm, to ceramic in stead of the yachtmaster bezel, and now getting rid of the 'Explorer' on the dial. They've pretty much nailed the sub-$100 Submariner homage. 
Good lume and AR coating seem to be the only things missing from the specs. But expected at the price.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

My second Debert arrived yesterday. Similar to my first but it's a small seconds version and has blue instead of gunmetal hands.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

É melhor escrever em Inglês senão ninguém vai entender. Depois coloca fotos.

Better write in English or else nobody is going to understand. Post some pictures after you receive them.



fvs007 said:


> Olá amigos, fiz duas compras no aniversário do aliexpress, fórum dois tributos original ao seiko sumô com o movimento seiko nh35.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





fvs007 said:


> Também comprei algumas pulseiras milanesas, agora é só esperar chegar. Um grande abraço a todos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

This Guanqin does not have sapphire crystal. I could not leave feedback because I opened a dispute.









19.9US $ 80% OFF|Relogio Masculino Guanqin Brand Luxury Watches Men Fashion Creative Chronograph Luminous Analog Retro Leather Strap Quartz Watch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





And neither does this Top of the World:









26.35US $ |1973 Classic Men Women Analog Quartz Watch Sapphire Glass Genuine Leather Stainless Steel Case Japan Movement|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Also disputed, both with video evidence using the Diamond Selector II.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> This Guanqin does not have sapphire crystal. I could not leave feedback because I opened a dispute.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what did you dispute for, partial refund? Tbh would've been surprised if it was sapphire at that price. But it does say so in the specifications, so a fair dispute. Curious to see if you win


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> what did you dispute for, partial refund? Tbh would've been surprised if it was sapphire at that price. But it does say so in the specifications, so a fair dispute. Curious to see if you win


I uploaded a video using the Diamond Selector II with the Escapetime Flieger, Cadissen Saphire, and this watch. The response I received was:

"Invalid: the evidence you provided was not valid for your dispute case. 
To support your claim, you may need to provide clear pictures to show us the differece between the product you received and the one in the description and point out the material difference. Also you can provide the material label or material accessment from testing agency to prove the material problem."

In the future, I will simply give negative feedback.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> The Sea-Gull store removed a (5star) review I left on a watch...I'm guessing because in the review I included a cheeky 'may Winnie the Pooh rule China forever' (note that Sea-Gull is owned by the Chinese government).
> 
> Confirms 2 things. 1. sellers (or Ali) can remove reviews. 2. Xi must be as insecure as ever. It's so funny to me China banned Winnie the Pooh because of a meme.


You should see the South Park, where Randy does China's bidding, and kills Pooh.









Randy Kills Winnie the Pooh | Randy Kills Winnie the Pooh | By South Park Fans | Facebook


4.6K views, 20 likes, 4 loves, 20 comments, 75 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from South Park Fans: Randy Kills Winnie the Pooh




fb.watch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> I uploaded a video using the Diamond Selector II with the Escapetime Flieger, Cadissen Saphire, and this watch. The response I received was:
> 
> "Invalid: the evidence you provided was not valid for your dispute case.
> To support your claim, you may need to provide clear pictures to show us the differece between the product you received and the one in the description and point out the material difference. Also you can provide the material label or material accessment from testing agency to prove the material problem."
> ...


What refund did you ask? I've successfully gotten partial refund several times in that specific case (sapphire advertised, I uploaded a picture of a diamond selector II proving otherwise).


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> What refund did you ask? I've successfully gotten partial refund several times in that specific case (sapphire advertised, I uploaded a picture of a diamond selector II proving otherwise).


75%
So you just uploaded a picture diamond selector ii showing no yellow lights and you won or was it that the seller caved quickly? A picture is not enough, it seems. It is not scientific at all: no control group. Maybe in my video they didn't realize the flieger is escapetime's and that confused them.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuica said:


> É melhor escrever em Inglês senão ninguém vai entender. Depois coloca fotos.
> 
> Better write in English or else nobody is going to understand. Post some pictures after you receive them.


I guess you get what you pay for. The Kanagawa dial is pretty blurry, and lacks detail. Not sure I like it with a Pepsi bezel. An SKX007 homage, with an NH35A, but only 5ATM WR?

Compare the wood block print to the Addies sterile, full lume. Or, the Heimdallr SKX. I realize they cost a bit more, but you get sapphire crystals, ceramic bezels, full lume dials, and 200M WR.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> 75%
> So you just uploaded a picture diamond selector ii showing no yellow lights and you won or was it that the seller caved quickly? A picture is not enough, it seems. It is not scientific at all: no control group. Maybe in my video they didn't realize the flieger is escapetime's and that confused them.


Yes simple picture, but I think they will settle more easily depending on the amount of the dispute, in my case I only asked for a 15€ refund on a 60€-something watch, so 25% rather than 75%...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> 75%
> So you just uploaded a picture diamond selector ii showing no yellow lights and you won or was it that the seller caved quickly? A picture is not enough, it seems. It is not scientific at all: no control group. Maybe in my video they didn't realize the flieger is escapetime's and that confused them.


Doubt you'll get 75% off for lacking sapphire. They'll just say nope.

And yeah you gotta be crystal clear with your evidence. I once explained it with pics and they said nope, but pushed it harder and explained it like they were an 8-year-old and I got it


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Doubt you'll get 75% off for lacking sapphire. They'll just say nope.
> 
> And yeah you gotta be crystal clear with your evidence. I once explained it with pics and they said nope, but pushed it harder and explained it like they were an 8-year-old and I got it


I bought a watch repair kit, and parts were missing. I was asked to send photos. So, I sent of photo of everything that I received, and a screenshot of what was shown on the product page. But it was rejected due to insufficient evidence. Then I was asked "please send photographs of the missing parts". This made my head spin for a while, but I sent a photograph of an empty space in the kit circled in red saying "here are the missing parts". Crazily, this worked. Unfortunately, the final judgement was that most of my order was delivered, and therefore I was only entitled to a small refund. Specifically, $1. After I had received the $1 refund, the seller even wrote to me "please now give us a 5 star review for excellent customer service".


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I guess you get what you pay for. The Kanagawa dial is pretty blurry, and lacks detail. Not sure I like it with a Pepsi bezel. An SKX007 homage, with an NH35A, but only 5ATM WR?
> 
> Compare the wood block print to the Addies sterile, full lume. Or, the Heimdallr SKX. I realize they cost a bit more, but you get sapphire crystals, ceramic bezels, full lume dials, and 200M WR.
> 
> ...


I'm still living my Kanagawa Great Wave.









309.94US $ |200m Diving Mechanical Wristwatches Men Japan Automatic Nh35 Men's Diver Watch Mens Stainless Steel Luminous Sapphire Clock 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> After I had received the $1 refund, the seller even wrote to me "please now give us a 5 star review for excellent customer service".


 everything is relative


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> I guess you get what you pay for. The Kanagawa dial is pretty blurry, and lacks detail. Not sure I like it with a Pepsi bezel. An SKX007 homage, with an NH35A, but only 5ATM WR?
> 
> Compare the wood block print to the Addies sterile, full lume. Or, the Heimdallr SKX. I realize they cost a bit more, but you get sapphire crystals, ceramic bezels, full lume dials, and 200M WR.


That blurry dial does look terrible, but then just the lumed Great Wave dial on its own usually costs around $50 to $60. For example:

Here is the one Heimdallr uses:









30.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Watch Parts 29mm Kanagawa Surfing Watch Dial BGW 9 Blue Luminous Date Window Suitable For NH35A Automatic Movement|Watch Faces| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Here is the one used by San Martin:









63.27US $ 26% OFF|San Martin Tuna 6105 SBBN015 6109 SK007 Watch dial Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial 28.5mm Diameter Universal replacement dials|Watch Faces| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





For a sub $100 watch, the dial would end up cost half the total price of the watch at least.


----------



## websturr (Jan 9, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> ANYONE have this (or the other colors) in this Series?
> 
> View attachment 15809207


I have it in my cart but haven't checked out for several weeks already


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Got this one delivered today. It's such a nice looking watch, I can't really fault it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 15811847
> 
> View attachment 15811849
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! Wear it in good health


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

My San Martin is out for delivery! Excited!

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

It's here! First impressions are that SM are dipping into brexit tax, which I paid on the full value. The strap is awful but I already have a replacement ready for this afternoon.

The lune is insane, glowing right out of the box. The watch itself is lovely, pictures didn't do it justice.
















Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 15811847
> 
> View attachment 15811849
> 
> ...


still waiting for mine from Canada, exact same colourway.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

That's better. I think it will look even nicer with some patina on the watch.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I too ordered the green.
> I may have to glue the damn bezel in place.
> 
> *Do you know* if the applied indices are ON the dial, or is part of the Chapter ring?
> If not on the dial, I will probably modify it with another dial.


Just checked again, most probably they are part of the chapter ring, but I cannot tell for sure without opening it up. Why change the dial, it's one of the good things of this watch!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

FatalException said:


> That's better. I think it will look even nicer with some patina on the watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice patina !


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Exactly one month since I ordered it, my sterile blue dial Cronos bronze willard arrived today. The colour of the dial is even more striking than I had anticipated. To be honest, I keep staring at it all the time.

In terms of QC, everything lines up well, bezel action is excellent. The only downside so far is that the crown action feels a bit stiff when hand winding. Hopefully it will loosen up in time.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> The only downside so far is that the crown action feels a bit stiff when hand winding. Hopefully it will loosen up in time.


I've heard that multiple times about the PT5000...maybe just a characteristic of that movement? have another to compare?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I've heard that multiple times about the PT5000...maybe just a characteristic of that movement? have another to compare?


In a mad moment, I bought this with the SW200 (my first watch with that movement). I already have a few PT5000 watches, and this is even stiffer. Based on this, admittedly limited experience, I can't say the "upgrade" is worth it, and I will stick with the cheaper PT5000 in future.


----------



## WindyCityWatch (Dec 24, 2019)

CydeWeys said:


> I'm so tempted to order a G-Shock and the yellow gold tone version of that conversion kit just to wear it for the lolz. Now if someone only made it in real gold  (if it's just the case and you're wearing it on a leather strap, you could probably still get it in under $1k)


You should take a look at what I did  I feel like a BOSS rocking this!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Doubt you'll get 75% off for lacking sapphire. They'll just say nope.
> 
> And yeah you gotta be crystal clear with your evidence. I once explained it with pics and they said nope, but pushed it harder and explained it like they were an 8-year-old and I got it


After the refusal, I deleted the comparison video and uploaded a pic of the Diamond Selector II and a bigger pic of the sales page. AEx then offered a 50% refund, which I accepted. They do really like simple.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> That blurry dial does look terrible, but then just the lumed Great Wave dial on its own usually costs around $50 to $60. For example:
> 
> Here is the one Heimdallr uses:
> 
> ...


I think the dial is out of focus in that shot. Dial size notwithstanding (40.5 actual as opposed to 42.5 stated), I'm pretty pleased with the watch and I think the wave looks good. Lume is excellent. Of course, I ordered a SM wave and when that arrives, this might end up on my son's wrist.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Exactly one month since I ordered it, my sterile blue dial Cronos bronze willard arrived today. The colour of the dial is even more striking than I had anticipated. To be honest, I keep staring at it all the time.
> 
> In terms of QC, everything lines up well, bezel action is excellent. The only downside so far is that the crown action feels a bit stiff when hand winding. Hopefully it will loosen up in time.
> 
> View attachment 15812436


That's great to see. Ordered the sterile in green. Hopefully here in few days.
How's it running so far?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Tanz99 said:


> That's great to see. Ordered the sterile in green. Hopefully here in few days.
> How's it running so far?


Too early to say. I have only had it for about 12 hours. Sterile dials are great. I wish more companies offered them. Hope you enjoy yours when it arrives.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

jhdscript said:


> Nice patina !


That's out of the box on a new strap. I've given it 45 mins in a bag with some egg and it looks a bit more dirty now.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Hello everyone, I come to this topic from F10 and, after a few hundred Russian watches, I decided to conquer the East :-D

I have a Parnis (described here Tanto tuonò che piovve: Parnis un po' di storia e il Diver K - Parnis PA 6007  ) and a very good Seagul-Nomos-Style (which you can find here Il Gabbiano Orientale - Un Seagull D819.612, preso su Aliexpress  ).

Thanks to the monkey you threw on my back, during the eleventh birthday sale, I got a bronze San Martin "tuna" at the price (in my opinion very good) of € 144.

While I wait for it to arrive ... does anyone have any live photos of it?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

First review I found of the new Pagrne 1675 which is a smaller sized tuna at 45mm - tuna junior?
It's in Spanish:


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Danilao said:


> Hello everyone, I come to this topic from F10 and, after a few hundred Russian watches, I decided to conquer the East :-D
> 
> I have a Parnis (described here Tanto tuonò che piovve: Parnis un po' di storia e il Diver K - Parnis PA 6007  ) and a very good Seagul-Nomos-Style (which you can find here Il Gabbiano Orientale - Un Seagull D819.612, preso su Aliexpress  ).
> 
> ...


I have the Heimdallr bronze tuna, which is quite similar, though mine is aluminum bronze not CuSn8.










(it has a black dial but the AR makes it look blue when seen at an angle)

One immediate difference I'm noticing, besides the different bronze, is that the hardware on mine is all gold-toned whereas on yours it's steel. Even the lugs on yours are steel! It makes me think that only the bezel and shroud are bronze, whereas everything on mine is bronze save for the caseback and gold-tone screws.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Danilao said:


> Hello everyone, I come to this topic from F10 and, after a few hundred Russian watches, I decided to conquer the East :-D
> 
> I have a Parnis (described here Tanto tuonò che piovve: Parnis un po' di storia e il Diver K - Parnis PA 6007  ) and a very good Seagul-Nomos-Style (which you can find here Il Gabbiano Orientale - Un Seagull D819.612, preso su Aliexpress  ).
> 
> ...


I don't have the bronze version. But I've got the stainless steel one, which I've had for quite a while now.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

cuica said:


> First review I found of the new Pagrne 1675 which is a smaller sized tuna at 45mm - tuna junior?
> It's in Spanish:


I should have this very soon. Expecting to receive it in the next day or two. So I'll try and get an unboxing and first impressions video out asap.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

CydeWeys said:


> One immediate difference I'm noticing, besides the different bronze, is that the hardware on mine is all gold-toned whereas on yours it's steel. Even the lugs on yours are steel! It makes me think that only the bezel and shroud are bronze, whereas everything on mine is bronze save for the caseback and gold-tone screws.


Yes, the rear element of the case, like the caseback, is made of steel. 
I find this positive from the point of view of the resistance of the lugs, which could be the only weakest point of this whole mammoth watch. 
Aesthetically, the steel lugs reflect the color of the screws on the bronze case. 
Another positive aspect of the totally steel back is to avoid the transfer of oxidation to the wrist due to sweat. 
Last but not least: probably this choice with many qualities allows SM to lower the final price by a few €.

I was monitoring the prices of the bronze "tunas" produced by Steeldive and Heimdallr (I find both are really well made) but, during the sales, this delicious San Martin was even cheaper than the other two and I couldn't resist :-D



No1VIPER said:


> I don't have the bronze version. But I've got the stainless steel one, which I've had for quite a while now.


No1VIPER, do you think I have to put the pair of brothers together so they don't suffer from loneliness? :-D

Your review (like all the others you have published, I have been reading this topic for a long time, albeit quietly) is very well done and the steel version is also very nice.

I will wait for the bronze to arrive to understand how I should behave ;-)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> First review I found of the new Pagrne 1675 which is a smaller sized tuna at 45mm - tuna junior?
> It's in Spanish:


Tuna junior = Tunior


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

The Pagani Design Tuna looks nice. Maybe a great alternative to other brands


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I do not like watch brands at all. Just like I dislike brand names on clothes, and avoid them where possible, I much prefer sterile dials. The brand name, or indeed any writing on the dial, doesn't add any value to me. Plenty of the "homage" brands are now recognising that their brand name is deleterious and are now offering sterile "nomage" versions (including San Martin, Cronos, Phylida, Corgeut). So, wherever possible, I now buy "nomages" rather than "homages".


Curiously, though, Pagani Design have refused to offer sterile dials. I wrote to them asking if they could make one for me, and they refused, saying "No, because then it wouldn't be a real Pagani Design watch". I find that strange, given that they "rebrand" their watches for various distributors (such as Bersigar and Pagrne Design). I do hope they change their mind, given that many people don't like the name Pagani Design. I am sure a sterile dial option would make their watches have an even wider reach.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone seen a nice nylon woven strap that is not very tightly woven?
To showcase better what I am saying, please see my Le Locle below with a nice woven nylon strap bought from Ali - it did not get much wrist time with the croc strap, only when wearing a suit so now I wear it a lot more often.










I bought a silver Seagull and I am trying to settle on the strap for it - the original croc is too dressy and the free metal bracelet is too shiny for my taste. So, I tried multiple ones and I really like it on the nylon one loaned from a pagani aquaracer homage. I would like to find one like that with white stitching. Have you ever come across one?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Yup, waiting for it.
That guy didn't even measure the lug width.


No1VIPER said:


> I should have this very soon. Expecting to receive it in the next day or two. So I'll try and get an unboxing and first impressions video out asap.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm about to order this engineer bracelet in both 20 and 22mm. Total cost will be around $43. Thoughts? Anyone know of anything better, or cheaper at the same quality? I don't have any engineer bracelets and I do have some watches with 20/22mm lug widths I wanna try one out on.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

CydeWeys said:


> I'm about to order this engineer bracelet in both 20 and 22mm. Total cost will be around $43. Thoughts? Anyone know of anything better, or cheaper at the same quality? I don't have any engineer bracelets and I do have some watches with 20/22mm lug widths I wanna try one out on.


I have one of these on my scurfa love it ive already ordered another 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Watchman83 said:


> I have one of these on my scurfa love it ive already ordered another
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to know, I'm getting the stainless ones but otherwise guess it's the same thing. Just didn't want to get anything that feels cheap or falls apart. I'm willing to spend more than $20 on a bracelet if it merits it but I guess that's not true here?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> I'm about to order this engineer bracelet in both 20 and 22mm. Total cost will be around $43. Thoughts? Anyone know of anything better, or cheaper at the same quality? I don't have any engineer bracelets and I do have some watches with 20/22mm lug widths I wanna try one out on.


I have that exact one from that seller. It's really good.
















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I have that exact one from that seller. It's really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know you do, I found it from a link on one of your videos. 😂


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Anyway that's two good recs, I'm gonna get them. Thanks.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

I bought this cadisen watch at the end of February for $72.93. Absolutely loving it, but now today, I see they are selling the same watch, same store on Ali, for $279.98
WTF?!
While I really do like the watch, I do not see it as an almost $300 watch. It is a nice resemblance/homage to the Bulova latin grammy 98a236 watch tho, with the same movement.

Did I just find it on a really good deal, or is the cadisen official store out of their damn mnds?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Has anyone bought this SM version of the SKX? I would like some feedback on this orange dial if possible. 
Also, how is this bracelet?









*edit*
I must be an Ali~idiot because I cannot even find this on the official Ali store? See it on ebay.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have decided to buy this NATO strap in this colour. But, as you can see in the first picture, it isn't cheap (more than $17 including shipping).

Looking for a better deal, I only found one other seller, and the price is on the opposite end of the scale ($4).

It is hard to tell from the pictures if they really are identical. The colour combinations are quite rare, so it would be a great coincidence for them not to be the same strap. On the other hand the price difference is so huge, I cannot believe they are the same item either.

So now I am torn a bit. What would you do?

Should I buy the $17 one, with the idea "you get what you pay for so they can't be the same"?

Or should I buy the $4 one, with the idea "no point overpaying for the same item"?


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I have decided to buy this NATO strap in this colour. But, as you can see in the first picture, it isn't cheap (more than $17 including shipping).
> 
> Looking for a better deal, I only found one other seller, and the price is on the opposite end of the scale ($4).
> 
> ...


I'd buy the cheaper item. Odds are good you're getting the same exact thing.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I have decided to buy this NATO strap in this colour. But, as you can see in the first picture, it isn't cheap (more than $17 including shipping).
> 
> Looking for a better deal, I only found one other seller, and the price is on the opposite end of the scale ($4).
> 
> ...


Ask both sellers for a photo. They are probably the same though, so get the cheaper one.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> I'd buy the cheaper item. Odds are good you're getting the same exact thing.





Techme said:


> Ask both sellers for a photo. They are probably the same though, so get the cheaper one.


Thanks for the advice to both of you. I went ahead, as suggested, and just bought the cheaper one.

At checkout, it offered me about a dozen shipping options. I decided against free shipping (expected arrival was in mid June) and I paid an extra $1 for "express delivery with tracking" taking the total to a still very cheap $5.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone with info re this? 
It's findable under MERKUR WATCH


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Anyone with info re this?
> It's findable under MERKUR WATCH


I recall seeing something very very similar on ebay few years ago, sold together with Alpha brand homages (mostly vintage daytonas).


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Gulf racing GT 40 colours? Yes please!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Cartier Tank XL anyone?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

CydeWeys said:


> I'm about to order this engineer bracelet in both 20 and 22mm. Total cost will be around $43. Thoughts? Anyone know of anything better, or cheaper at the same quality? I don't have any engineer bracelets and I do have some watches with 20/22mm lug widths I wanna try one out on.


Is this the same?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Elston Gunn said:


> Is this the same?


No. The more expensive one has a milled clasp, the cheaper one has a pressed clasp. Look at the photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> I bought this cadisen watch at the end of February for $72.93. Absolutely loving it, but now today, I see they are selling the same watch, same store on Ali, for $279.98
> WTF?!
> While I really do like the watch, I do not see it as an almost $300 watch. It is a nice resemblance/homage to the Bulova latin grammy 98a236 watch tho, with the same movement.
> 
> ...


I bought it during the sale and I ordered the black/silver colored one. It arrived and the movement is gold-colored while the case is still silver-colored stainless steel, unlike the pix. It doesn't work as nicely. My guess is that a lot of folkks are complaining about this, but with the price jacked up, they'll reconsider, assuming they got a deal.

Do you think the logo and the word "sapphire" could be removed cleanly? I think it would look a lot nicer sterile. Plus, "Cadisen" makes me think of "Cadbury" and thus, chocolate bunnies.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> No. The more expensive one has a milled clasp, the cheaper one has a pressed clasp. Look at the photos.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aha!

Btw in my searching I came across this post in the AE bracelet thread. I believe they're discussing the same bracelet.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Aha!
> 
> Btw in my searching I came across this post in the AE bracelet thread. I believe they're discussing the same bracelet.


Yeah, I'm sure those are better, but they're also 3.5X the price. When the price disparity is that big I'm totally willing to try out the cheaper thing first to see if I find it good enough (and usually, I do!).


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

(And it seems silly to put a $75 bracelet on a $100 watch!)


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

CydeWeys said:


> (And it seems silly to put a $75 bracelet on a $100 watch!)


I have some watches that cost less than the bands they use but yeah, I agree about the diminishing returns if the other costs 3.5x more.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> I have decided to buy this NATO strap in this colour. But, as you can see in the first picture, it isn't cheap (more than $17 including shipping).
> 
> Looking for a better deal, I only found one other seller, and the price is on the opposite end of the scale ($4).
> 
> ...


the cheaper one has way more reviews, including zero 1-star and only 1pce of 2-star. go for it
and a short feedback please when you have it. thanks


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> Cartier Tank XL anyone?
> 
> View attachment 15815356


I love these rectangular watches, any suggestions for a good one to get? There is also one with arabic numerals that looks amazing.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Whoops. Never meant to post.


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Can anyone suggest this kind of soft rubber strap (20 mm) on Aliex? Preferably without the fake Seiko branding. I bought one from AOOW Watch Band Store, but it is very stiff and lifts up the watch.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

HunCame said:


> Can anyone suggest this kind of soft rubber strap (20 mm) on Aliex? Preferably without the fake Seiko branding. I bought one from AOOW Watch Band Store, but it is very stiff and lifts up the watch.
> 
> View attachment 15816041


Good question, I'd like to know as well. Whenever I see this model of strap I avoid it like the plagues no matter who the manufacturer is because I've never bought one that wasn't stiff as a board.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> I have some watches that cost less than the bands they use but yeah, I agree about the diminishing returns if the other costs 3.5x more.


I usually try to get some very cheap version to see if it works well looks-wise. If something is not really well made or descent quality and I like the looks I buy the more expensive version.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

My Cousins UK straps arrived today:


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Good question, I'd like to know as well. Whenever I see this model of strap I avoid it like the plagues no matter who the manufacturer is because I've never bought one that wasn't stiff as a board.


I think the material you want is either silicone or "fluorine rubber". Both of those are actually soft.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HunCame said:


> Can anyone suggest this kind of soft rubber strap (20 mm) on Aliex? Preferably without the fake Seiko branding. I bought one from AOOW Watch Band Store, but it is very stiff and lifts up the watch.
> View attachment 15816041





Watchout63 said:


> Good question, I'd like to know as well. Whenever I see this model of strap I avoid it like the plagues no matter who the manufacturer is because I've never bought one that wasn't stiff as a board.


This one is very flexible: 11.77US $ 25% OFF|20mm 22mm 24mm Fluorine Rubber Quick Release Strap Women Men Sport Diving Watch Band Bracelet for Samsung Huawei GT 2e Seiko|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys, can you please recommend the GLIDELOCK clasp on AliX, that fits on the Pagani Design bracelets? Just don’t wanna order the wrong one  thanks!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> This one is very flexible: 11.77US $ 25% OFF|20mm 22mm 24mm Fluorine Rubber Quick Release Strap Women Men Sport Diving Watch Band Bracelet for Samsung Huawei GT 2e Seiko|Watchbands| - AliExpress


thanks for the link. You would think Seiko would use a fluorine compound rubber on their straps by now or some better grade silicone.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Watchout63 said:


> thanks for the link. You would think Seiko would use a fluorine compound rubber on their straps by now or some better grade silicone.


...or align their bezels


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

HunCame said:


> Can anyone suggest this kind of soft rubber strap (20 mm) on Aliex? Preferably without the fake Seiko branding. I bought one from AOOW Watch Band Store, but it is very stiff and lifts up the watch.
> 
> View attachment 15816041


I use silicone watchstraps which look like they are trying to ape a stainless steel bracelet. These are about eight bucks.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

johnmichael said:


> I'll tell you what I make of that! Manbushijie's are $10 less and they are quite good for the $. My only complaint is that the cyclops is too strong but that is easily remedied. For $69, the Manbushijie is hard/impossible to beat plus it is available in the usual colorways w/sapphire (verified), s.s., NH35, plus, it's a Manbu!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I removed the cyclops on my CROTON dj .Now 20 years later i have replaced it.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

So I'm looking on Ali for my first dive watch. I'm looking inexpensive in case it turns out to be something I don't wear or enjoy... I've narrowed down my search, I think, to a handful.

Any opinions on any of these?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

junkCollector said:


> So I'm looking on Ali for my first dive watch. I'm looking inexpensive in case it turns out to be something I don't wear or enjoy... I've narrowed down my search, I think, to a handful.
> 
> Any opinions on any of these?
> View attachment 15817262
> ...


I'll be doing an unboxing and first impressions video of one of those new Pagani Designs very soon.

I've already done reviews of the Steeldive and Heimdallr. As well as a comparison video too. 
So here the links for them.
















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

nello said:


> Has anyone bought this SM version of the SKX? I would like some feedback on this orange dial if possible.
> Also, how is this bracelet?
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I missed the boat on this one. I don't remember seeing this color before. 
The San Martin official store on Ali said that they are not currently producing this model. At least that was the translated message. 
If anyone has a comment on the oem bracelet, it would be appreciated. 
Also, do bracelets like strapcode for SKX fit the San Martin case well?
Thanks









San Martin SK007 Men's Stainless Steel Diver Watches Automatic Wristwatch NH35 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for San Martin SK007 Men's Stainless Steel Diver Watches Automatic Wristwatch NH35 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

cuica said:


> My Cousins UK straps arrived today:


How's the quality? 
Prices look a bit too good to be true for decent quality


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

In a fit of FOMO for a bargain and in a state of uncontrolled inebriation, I plumped for this during the recent Ali sale:










So what did my outrageously extravagant spend of £76 provide in terms of horological delight?

Quite a lot actually. The finish is on par with watches that cost many, many, many times the price, with a finely brushed case, neatly printed blue sunburst dial and polished hands, this watch can certainly stand a real close up stare with a loupe. I have worn it since it arrived a couple of days ago and it is running about +10 secs as of this morning, just gotta love that NH35 movement.

Other, erm, highlights? well, the lume would also embarrass many a more expensive watch, it charges up nice and bright and sustains reasonably well, altho' it doesn't last all night, but hey, wadya expect for a measly 76 of your British squids??

I actually expected a better bracelet, it's not all bad, but, oh, those end-links, okay they're solid, but the gap with the first links of the bracelet are big enough for my dog to sleep in. Also, I can't get the bleedin' fing off!! Try as I might, one of the spring-bars flat refused to budge, so it'll have to stay on for now.

Am I happy with it you ask? Yes indeed, it has firmly quenched my desire to go get that IWC Petite Prince that I've been saving for and it will now take it's place with my other beaters, heck, it might even get an outing as a dress watch too, it's that good.

Have a good weekend folks.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

The Pagani Design Explorer 2 homage is glued to my wrist this weekend. It's definitely a step above in quality compared to the Pagani Design Batman GMT I had. The overall fit and finish is very impressive for the price.









youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Anyone with info re this?
> It's findable under MERKUR WATCH
> 
> View attachment 15815055
> View attachment 15815067


 This watch was on discussion a couple of moons ago in this thread. someone pointed out that these automatic chronographs are quite thick. for the Chinese clone movement inside there are a couple of thread here on wus.

i had this on my radar, beside its thickness and the question "do i really need another chronograph" where not much points why not to get it. i mean, if you have already no qualms to buy chinese watches and even that a bit more fragile st19 calibre why not get this. with this movement, the 6 o#clock subdial really counts the chrono hours and isn't just a redundant 12 hour hand like on the phylida (or 24h on the alpha).

with a bit of patience you should be able to get it for just about $200 or even less. i think i saw this for 160-170 euros before. its a bit elusive, like the tintin phylida. only from time to time few units available.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ragl said:


> In a fit of FOMO for a bargain and in a state of uncontrolled inebriation, I plumped for this during the recent Ali sale:
> 
> View attachment 15817796
> 
> ...


Nice!
Yeah don't buy Steeldive if you want a good bracelet. But looking past that I think they offer some of the best value watches on Ali.

I always thought they were a great option priced in between Pagani and San Martin (and equivalents). Though now PD is doing a bunch of £100+ watches too


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

So finally got my sterile Cronos bronze turtle and certainly a beaut. Bit shiny compared to my San Martin bronze pilot when I first got that. Looking forward to see how it patinas.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

On another matter, Ali Express are taking vat tax at checkout but still shipping packages to UK with fake low costs as below. This was for the Cronos I got.









I'm wondering if customs in UK have some other way of picking up that vat has been paid. If not I am thinking of ordering items above the vat threshold that won't be taxed at checkout and hopefully getting lucky not getting caught at customs.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Poerger said:


> How's the quality?
> Prices look a bit too good to be true for decent quality


I've been buying straps from them for the last 4-5 years and been satisfied so far.
I can also recommend Pattini and watch band center.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Have any of you tried this one: 39.5mm Sterile Dial NH35 Mother Of Pearl on bracelet or nylon + free extra strap for 80€
















92.95US $ |SUB steel men watch Antique Green Luminous japan NH35 Movement Automatic Mechanical Vintage Wristwatch 39.5mm Sterile Dial Shell|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Have any of you tried this one: 39.5mm Sterile Dial NH35 Mother Of Pearl on bracelet or nylon + free extra strap for 80€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really love that dial! Wish more made it.

The rest of the watch looks a bit average. 16.7mm thick with domed acrylic: gonna be almost 20mm with that nato strap lol
Also one review says the bezel doesn't click, as in friction bezel?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

mougino said:


> Have any of you tried this one: 39.5mm Sterile Dial NH35 Mother Of Pearl on bracelet or nylon + free extra strap for 80€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a standard Sub version in I suspect the same case as there have been a few variations of these no name brand vintage subs in the last couple of years. If it is the same case then the bezel was the only issue I had - friction fit and it came off quite easily so needed a bit of repair work to give more friction. Otherwise it has a good vintage feel with the acrylic crystal and narrower lugs, bracelet was decent and mine even has drilled lugs.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Any opinions on this steeldive?


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> I have a standard Sub version in I suspect the same case as there have been a few variations of these no name brand vintage subs in the last couple of years. If it is the same case then the bezel was the only issue I had - friction fit and it came off quite easily so needed a bit of repair work to give more friction. Otherwise it has a good vintage feel with the acrylic crystal and narrower lugs, bracelet was decent and mine even has drilled lugs.


Aluminum bezel too. I'm curious how good the mother of pearl actually is for a sub-$100 price point. Might not even be real mother of pearl; who knows. I wouldn't expect greatness. I'd love to see a proper unbiased review of that; I bet the actual item you get doesn't look as good as the product photos.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

junkCollector said:


> Any opinions on this steeldive?
> View attachment 15818337


Mougino, who frequents this here parish regularly, did a short, positive review here:









My short review of the Steeldive 1979 (Squale 50 Ocean)


At long last ! After two failed orders from Alibaba on March 12th then April 15th (two shipping incidents), and the "order of the last chance" on May 18th on AliExpress, I finally received my Steeldive 1979 (Squale Ocean homage) !! I won't do a long review. If you want one, and of much better...




www.watchuseek.com





I also wrote a few notes in a post on the same page.

An excellent review was written by Sergio Gardoni, this prompted my immediate purchase of the watch:

Sergio Gardoni - Steeldive SD1979 Squale recensione review

It is written in Italian, but Google translate will help with this.

Also, there are several good youtube reviews as well:






Let us know how you get on.

Ciao,

Alan


----------



## Markrs04 (Feb 19, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> Any opinions on this steeldive?
> View attachment 15818337


I don't on this particular model , but I do have the sd1954 , its a very nice piece, well finished and good value


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. I'm really digging the applied indices. I'm curious, do you have any San Martin or Heimdallr tunas to compare it to? I'd be curious to see which is comparatively the best value. That's one thing I think could add some extra value to your reviews (and which no one else is doing): Overviews of several different brand homages to the same watch and what kind of quality is available at different price points. You've done enough videos of watches now by this point that I think you should have several different brands' versions of some of the most popular homages you could compare against each other.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I've updated my square mod generator at http://mougino.free.fr/squares
You can now change straps as well as inserts and case/dial:









I'm waiting for a couple of elements from aliexpress to create some nice combinations


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> Any opinions on this steeldive?
> View attachment 15818337


Why did you post this? Now it's another one that has my interest and need to investigate further


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> Looks good. I'm really digging the applied indices. I'm curious, do you have any San Martin or Heimdallr tunas to compare it to? I'd be curious to see which is comparatively the best value. That's one thing I think could add some extra value to your reviews (and which no one else is doing): Overviews of several different brand homages to the same watch and what kind of quality is available at different price points. You've done enough videos of watches now by this point that I think you should have several different brands' versions of some of the most popular homages you could compare against each other.


Yeah I've done some already. I have the San Martin one, which I was thinking about doing a comparison against.
















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great review, thanks for the vid. I'm unfamiliar with this brand but this tuna homage looks very nicely done. How do you think it stacks up to the rest of the pack, e.g. SteelDive, Heimdallr, San Martin versions? Of those, who do you feel has the best homage in terms of appearance and quality?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Watchout63 said:


> Great review, thanks for the vid. I'm unfamiliar with this brand but this tuna homage looks very nicely done. How do you think it stacks up to the rest of the pack, e.g. SteelDive, Heimdallr, San Martin versions? Of those, who do you feel has the best homage in terms of appearance and quality?


It's basically just a rebrand of a Pagani Design, so they can sell it on Amazon or something apparently. 
I'll probably be doing a comparison between it and the San Martin.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

junkCollector said:


> Any opinions on this steeldive?


I really love mine ...


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Looks like San Martin have been busy. Not sure what i think of these, perhaps a bit too close. 😲


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Any opinions on this Heimdallr or the seller Diver Watch Factory Store?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

San Martin 6105 with mother of pearl dial arrived a couple of days ago. Thanks to Springy for spotting the deal on this in the last sale, managed to pick it up for around £130 after tax. Came on a tropic strap which was fine but I'm not really into rubber straps and had plans to put in on this bracelet. Dial is quite dark which I like as the effect is quite subtle until you get the right light/angle for the flashes of colour. Liking the size as well, has a good solid presence at 42mm without being too large.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Think I'm going to pull the trigger and order it. Your pics really helped to show what this looks like more effectively. And so many positive reviews.

Strap size is 22mm? Think I may order another strap for it in case I don't like the bracelet. 


[email protected] said:


> I really love mine ...
> View attachment 15818468
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> San Martin 6105 with mother of pearl dial arrived a couple of days ago. Thanks to Springy for spotting the deal on this in the last sale, managed to pick it up for around £130 after tax. Came on a tropic strap which was fine but I'm not really into rubber straps and had plans to put in on this bracelet. Dial is quite dark which I like as the effect is quite subtle until you get the right light/angle for the flashes of colour. Liking the size as well, has a good solid presence at 42mm without being too large.
> 
> View attachment 15818592
> 
> View attachment 15818593


looks great on that bracelet and I love the aluminum/steel bezel insert.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> San Martin 6105 with mother of pearl dial arrived a couple of days ago. Thanks to Springy for spotting the deal on this in the last sale, managed to pick it up for around £130 after tax. Came on a tropic strap which was fine but I'm not really into rubber straps and had plans to put in on this bracelet. Dial is quite dark which I like as the effect is quite subtle until you get the right light/angle for the flashes of colour. Liking the size as well, has a good solid presence at 42mm without being too large.
> 
> View attachment 15818592
> 
> View attachment 15818593


Fantastic. The MOP on this watch really does have wonderful colours in certain light. As well getting as the MOP version, I also got the same watch with the Great Wave dial, which is a fun dial, but I do think the MOP one is much nicer. Really glad to hear you like it.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Really great watch. I put it on the same bracelet, very comfortable


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Other new findings from today's browsing:

 Sterile 42.5 40.5 mm 316L black PVD hardlex NH35A C3 lume blue shell dial
















Sterile 42.5 40.5 mm 316L black PVD hardlex NH35A C3 lume green dial
















Sterile 42.5 40.5 mm 316L SS hardlex NH35A C3 lume california coffee dial
















Sterile 40 mm Casino Sub Black & Gold PVD hardlex auto movt
















Cooper Pathfinder 38mm Mil Quartz hardlex























Someone tries one for the team? 

Nicolas


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Alex_B. said:


> Looks like San Martin have been busy. Not sure what i think of these, perhaps a bit too close.
> View attachment 15818478
> 
> View attachment 15818479


Is there more information about this? 
Size / thickness / movement / price ...

/According to the Instagram post:
40mm, 13mm, st1901

If the price is right that will be a great piece


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Poerger said:


> Is there more information about this?
> Size / thickness / movement / price ...


40mm, 13mm thick with a Seagull st1902. No idea what the price is going to be or when it's going to be for sale.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

junkCollector said:


> Think I'm going to pull the trigger and order it. Your pics really helped to show what this looks like more effectively. And so many positive reviews.
> 
> Strap size is 22mm? Think I may order another strap for it in case I don't like the bracelet.


Yes, lug width is 22mm. The bracelet is nice but it is brushed while the watch is sandblasted. So it's no perfect match.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

I just placed my order, shopping with an added leather strap.


[email protected] said:


> Yes, lug width is 22mm. The bracelet is nice but it is brushed while the watch is sandblasted. So it's no perfect match.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

junkCollector said:


> Any opinions on this steeldive?
> View attachment 15818337


Great watch, mediocre bracelet, looks great on a 22mm strap, generally cheaper on alibaba


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> Other new findings from today's browsing:
> 
> Sterile 42.5 mm 316L black PVD hardlex NH35A C3 lume blue shell dial
> 
> ...


It seems chunkier due to the dial diameter being 40.5mm instead of the seller's stated 42.5mm.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

Tanz99 said:


> So finally got my sterile Cronos bronze turtle and certainly a beaut. Bit shiny compared to my San Martin bronze pilot when I first got that. Looking forward to see how it patinas.
> 
> View attachment 15817977
> 
> ...


I have same watch, from San Martin, although I'm sure it comes from the same factory. I force aged it using the hard boiled egg method. I love how the clean crisp dial and indices contrast with the aged case.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> It seems chunkier due to the dial diameter being 40.5mm instead of the seller's stated 42.5mm.
> 
> View attachment 15818816


Thanks! Initial post fixed. 40.5 mm is even better IMO


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Have any of you tried this one: 39.5mm Sterile Dial NH35 Mother Of Pearl on bracelet or nylon + free extra strap for 80€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are literally flooding Aliexpress and eBay at the moment. They are being modded with fantasy aftermarket Seiko Dials and sold for a HUGE mark-up. I'm talking about well over $300 on ebay! You can, however, buy them already modded on Aliexpress with you favorite Japanese dial .

There are a couple off versions. The most common has a friction bezel which is bidirectional and I believe the bezel rotates on a plastic ring. It also has a high domed acrylic crystal and an optional SS bracelet with SEL and glidelock style clasp.

The other version has sapphire crystal that is less domed and a unidirectional bezel.

Both have a ceramic or SS bezel insert and bracelet option. They also have a built in chapter ring.

The starter price is $39.95 on eBay and Aliexpress. And you guessed it, they all accept a 28.5 mm dial. You can get one to suit a Seiko NH35, Miyota 8215 or ETA movement.

You can search for NH35 watch case. I think a lot of them are Bliger cases.

Check out /r/Seikomods on Reddit. There are so many.

I just bought one in the sale to learn some modding.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

V.I.T. said:


> I have same watch, from San Martin, although I'm sure it comes from the same factory. I force aged it using the hard boiled egg method. I love how the clean crisp dial and indices contrast with the aged case.


That looks great. I'll try for this tomorrow.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Alex_B. said:


> Looks like San Martin have been busy. Not sure what i think of these, perhaps a bit too close.
> View attachment 15818478
> 
> View attachment 15818479


That certainly didn't take very long.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> Thanks! Initial post fixed. 40.5 mm is even better IMO


You can see that in fact the width of the caese under the dial is wider at 42.5mm, but he listed both the case diameter and the dial diameter at 42.5mm.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

rlachcik said:


> Great watch, mediocre bracelet, looks great on a 22mm strap, generally cheaper on alibaba
> View attachment 15818809


is this strap from ali (or ebay)? if so, a link please. thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Other new findings from today's browsing:
> 
> Sterile 42.5 40.5 mm 316L black PVD hardlex NH35A C3 lume blue shell dial
> 
> ...


Hello ;=)

Cool dials, you're spending too much time on this site :=)

Is the 1st shop ok ? (Qimey) How can we know when a shop is this new ?
It looks like they have very nice models, and they seem to be coming from the factory. Is this a know brand and the shop of their factory ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Cool dials, you're spending too much time on this site :=)


Agreed 



manchette said:


> Is the 1st shop ok ? (Qimey) How can we know when a shop is this new ?
> It looks like they have very nice models, and they seem to be coming from the factory. Is this a know brand and the shop of their factory ?


You can't know for sure, at least for the assembly quality you have to take the leap of faith for us  ...and of course report when you receive the watch!

Seller looks legit tbh, dials are not hard to make/source, movement and case are widely available. If you are worried it's not sterile (dial, crown), drop them a message asking a real life picture.

Nicolas


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

manchette said:


> It looks like they have very nice models, and they seem to be *coming from the factory. *


Maybe that is why the price is low(er).
Or, maybe the quality is low, as in: maybe the bezel fits like poop, and is hard to align, etc.

But if all OK, this is a great deal !


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> It seems chunkier due to the dial diameter being 40.5mm instead of the seller's stated 42.5mm.
> 
> View attachment 15818816


Not dial diameter and that's not how case size is usually measured.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Techme said:


> These are literally flooding Aliexpress and eBay at the moment. They are being modded with fantasy aftermarket Seiko Dials and sold for a HUGE mark-up. I'm talking about well over $300 on ebay! You can, however, buy them already modded on Aliexpress with you favorite Japanese dial .
> 
> There are a couple off versions. The most common has a friction bezel which is bidirectional and I believe the bezel rotates on a plastic ring. It also has a high domed acrylic crystal and an optional SS bracelet with SEL and glidelock style clasp.
> 
> ...


Yes crazy mark ups on the Seiko dial ones, can't believe anyone would actually buy at those prices.

The two cases are quite different. The Bliger one has a unidirectional clicking bezel which takes a standard 38mm insert (aluminium or ceramic) and has sapphire crystal, thicker lugs and crown guards, have used one before and it was okay though the bezel was a bit rough. The other one with the acrylic crystal is vintage sized and the bezel insert is old school 36.5mm or so.


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

I received the MOP 6105 SAN MARTIN from the aliexpress sales, very happy with the watch execept for these indices, not aligned:















Would you aks for compensation ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> Not dial diameter and that's not how case size is usually measured.


He meant bezel diameter, look at the picture. In the case of a turtle/cushion case I agree it makes more sense to measure this rather than where the case sits on the wrist...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> I received the MOP 6105 SAN MARTIN from the aliexpress sales, very happy with the watch execept for these indices, not aligned:
> 
> View attachment 15819641
> View attachment 15819642
> ...


Honestly: no.


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

mougino said:


> Honestly: no.


Yeah, it's not that bad but at the same time i received a kanagawa san martin 6105, a steeldive copper 6105 and and a steeldive green 6105, all three are perfects, only this MOP is off with these three indices...that's why i'm wondering...


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Rista said:


> Not dial diameter and that's not how case size is usually measured.


I was not measuring the case. The case's width is 42.5mm. The diameter of the dial (including the bezel) is 40.5mm and that is what I am measuring. When I sent that pic to the seller, complaining about the dial being smaller, he sent back a pic of him measuring the case under the dial, where it's 2mm wider. Aren't case and dial measurements done differently? Perhaps I was wrong...The sales page had indicated both the case and the dial were 42.5mm.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

frogles said:


> is this strap from ali (or ebay)? if so, a link please. thanks


Fossil, during one of their sales, not cheap, I think this one. I would give it a 10, comfortable and looks great.





22mm Light Brown Leather Watch Strap - S221246 - Fossil


Discover 22mm Light Brown Leather Watch Strap - S221246 at Fossil.com. Find watches, handbags, wallets and more at fossil.com today!




www.fossil.com


----------



## raoulzvolfoni (Jun 2, 2018)

junkCollector said:


> Any opinions on this steeldive?
> View attachment 15818337


I have the green dial version.
Very happy with it, quite sturdy, not too thick, reliable movement, good case finish.
The only issue I have (as I mentionned somewhere on WUS) is that the crown might sometimes be difficult to screw down as it hits the edges of the case. 
But it does not seem to affect the water resistance - I took it snorkeling. Just be extra careful it is screwed down properly after setting the time.


----------



## mmaca (Sep 23, 2020)

So, does everyone have a trusted seller on Ali or is it just the case of keep searching around to find deals and go with that as all the watches come from the factory and are just sold by different people?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Elston Gunn said:


> It seems chunkier due to the dial diameter being 40.5mm instead of the seller's stated 42.5mm.
> 
> View attachment 15818816


1. The seller's measurement is probably done cross the 3 - 9 diameter, which would give 42.5 mm, whereas you're measuring the bezel only.

2. I just found THIS pic on a seller's page. That chapter ring misalignment IS something to write home about. Sheesh!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mmaca said:


> So, does everyone have a trusted seller on Ali or is it just the case of keep searching around to find deals and go with that as all the watches come from the factory and are just sold by different people?


In my experience, there is no truly reliable pattern to go by.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> I was not measuring the case. The case's width is 42.5mm. The diameter of the dial (including the bezel) is 40.5mm and that is what I am measuring. When I sent that pic to the seller, complaining about the dial being smaller, he sent back a pic of him measuring the case under the dial, where it's 2mm wider. Aren't case and dial measurements done differently? Perhaps I was wrong...The sales page had indicated both the case and the dial were 42.5mm.


Dial size in watches is very rarely specified as it refers to the actual dial, not including the bezel. Usually when you see "dial diameter" on Aliexpress they just mean the case size which is measured like you said. It's more of a translation issue.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> 1. The seller's measurement is probably done cross the 3 - 9 diameter, which would give 42.5 mm, whereas you're measuring the bezel only.
> 
> 2. I just found THIS pic on a seller's page. That chapter ring misalignment IS something to write home about. Sheesh!!
> 
> View attachment 15819832


Here is the measurement at 3 and 9, though I don't understand why that would have made any difference. A circle's diameter remains constant, doesn't it? (I was a lit major.)










edit: now I get it...they call it the dial diameter even though it is the case diameter and even though the case might not be a circle...am I correct? If I am, that's rather annoying; the case is not part of the dial or bezel, like with a pilot watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Elston Gunn said:


> Here is the measurement at 3 and 9, though I don't understand why that would have made any difference. A circle's diameter remains constant, doesn't it? (I was a lit major.)


Maybe if you take the caliper down lower, OR... measure the case from the BACK side, it will probably give you a bigger number.
Why? Bcz the case proper -- the body that holds the movement - is slightly bigger than the bezel.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Techme said:


> These are literally flooding Aliexpress and eBay at the moment. They are being modded with fantasy aftermarket Seiko Dials and sold for a HUGE mark-up. I'm talking about well over $300 on ebay! You can, however, buy them already modded on Aliexpress with you favorite Japanese dial .
> 
> There are a couple off versions. The most common has a friction bezel which is bidirectional and I believe the bezel rotates on a plastic ring. It also has a high domed acrylic crystal and an optional SS bracelet with SEL and glidelock style clasp.
> 
> ...


Those Seiko dials are a turn-off for me. That's getting from homage territory into outright forgery territory as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

mougino said:


> Have any of you tried this one: 39.5mm Sterile Dial NH35 Mother Of Pearl on bracelet or nylon + free extra strap for 80€
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm super interested in this one as I don't yet have any mother of pearl watches. Anyone have one? How is the quality and how close does it actually look to the product photo? There are lots of bezel options but they're all colored aluminum, which frankly often doesn't look that good (especially on cheap models). I like the color match of the teal bezel shown above, but I'm worried it might not look great in person. Black aluminum bezels apparently look the least cheap, so I might be inclined to go for that option. The silver-colored bezel also doesn't look that bad (is that just an uncolored aluminum insert?)

And all of those 24 hr GMT Master II bicolor bezels are right out, as this watch does not have a 24 hr hand!! What were they even thinking?? A 12 hr bezel would at least make some sense, but the 24 hr bezels are flat-out unusable. There's complete inattention to detail going on.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Rista said:


> Dial size in watches is very rarely specified as it refers to the actual dial, not including the bezel. Usually when you see "dial diameter" on Aliexpress they just mean the case size which is measured like you said. It's more of a translation issue.


Forget just the bezel, the typical diameter figure given is for the entire case. Oftentimes the exterior diameter of just the bezel is less than the case diameter. This is especially true of models like the tuna, which have a case that slopes inwards towards the bezel. I measure several mm wider across at the base of the case (the actual stated measurements) than at the bezel.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

CydeWeys said:


> Those Seiko dials are a turn-off for me. That's getting from homage territory into outright forgery territory as far as I'm concerned.


Yeah, it's kind of weird. They are unauthorized, but the vast majority seem to be fantasy. Perhaps that's why they seem more acceptable. You'll even find them right on this site in the Seiko mods thread.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> It seems chunkier due to the dial diameter being 40.5mm instead of the seller's stated 42.5mm.
> 
> View attachment 15818816


Rotate those calipers 90° and measure the diameter of the case, which is wider than the bezel itself is.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

So, I placed an order yesterday for that steeldive that I asked about, so many positive comments and reviews on it. Thank you to all that answered.

Now, I'm already thinking I want this heimdallr sharkey diver in green... Guys and gals, I think I have an addiction... My wife might get mad....


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mmaca said:


> So, does everyone have a trusted seller on Ali or is it just the case of keep searching around to find deals and go with that as all the watches come from the factory and are just sold by different people?


Id say buying the right brand is more important than the right seller when it comes to watches. But of course check seller reputation


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I've done some already. I have the San Martin one, which I was thinking about doing a comparison against.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, these are great! Loved the SKX comparison, and would definitely get the Heimdallr personally. Seems like the highest quality of the bunch, and for not much more. Those endlinks on the other two are rough.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Is the 1st shop ok ? (Qimey) How can we know when a shop is this new ?
> It looks like they have very nice models, and they seem to be coming from the factory. Is this a know brand and the shop of their factory ?


I've got one coming from the shop. Review unit, so maybe they are shipping me one and will stiff all other customers...but I doubt it.

Great to talk to and work with, shipped the watch with tracking like they said they would.
Worth the leap of faith, IMO. I just hope I'm as impressed with their watches as I am with them.

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I've got one coming from the shop. Review unit, so maybe they are shipping me one and will stiff all other customers...but I doubt it.
> 
> Great to talk to and work with, shipped the watch with tracking like they said they would.
> Worth the leap of faith, IMO. I just hope I'm as impressed with their watches as I am with them.
> ...


Review unit as in free watch? (<-- jealous)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> Review unit as in free watch? (QUOTE]Correct.
> They seemed very confident in their watches, asking me to take video of me swimming with it if possible. And mentioning they are the OEM so custom dials are possible.
> 
> Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> I received the MOP 6105 SAN MARTIN from the aliexpress sales, very happy with the watch execept for these indices, not aligned:
> 
> View attachment 15819641
> View attachment 15819642
> ...


That's so minor, I wouldn't bother. Many Seikos come worse than that.

youtube.com/c/WristWatching


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

mmaca said:


> So, does everyone have a trusted seller on Ali or is it just the case of keep searching around to find deals and go with that as all the watches come from the factory and are just sold by different people?


Frankly, buying from AliExpress is risky enough for me,
I don't want to make it even trickier by not buying straight from the brands,
Just to save like 20 bucks at most.
Once or twice per month I just check the few brands I like for new releases: Seagull, Phylida, San Martin, etc.


----------



## WatchesSXSW (Apr 11, 2021)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> I received the MOP 6105 SAN MARTIN from the aliexpress sales, very happy with the watch execept for these indices, not aligned:
> 
> View attachment 15819641
> View attachment 15819642
> ...


Would you mind sharing a link to this one on AliExpress? I'm seeing the black ones but not MOP.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

WatchesSXSW said:


> Would you mind sharing a link to this one on AliExpress? I'm seeing the black ones but not MOP.


It looks like they are currently sold out of the branded MOP, but still have the sterile MOP available:









201.5US $ 35% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

Springy Watch said:


> It looks like they are currently sold out of the branded MOP, but still have the sterile MOP available:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the seller, got it for 126€.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Agreed
> 
> You can't know for sure, at least for the assembly quality you have to take the leap of faith for us  ...and of course report when you receive the watch!
> 
> ...


Hello,
.. mamamia my Pc would not boot anymore, strange bios bug with msi mobo, but i'm back & aware of it now 

About watches : Actually i'm wondering if some of us would jump, i'm waiting for more customers experiences, shop is too new for me.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Maybe that is why the price is low(er).
> Or, maybe the quality is low, as in: maybe the bezel fits like poop, and is hard to align, etc.
> 
> But if all OK, this is a great deal !


I hope they are in contact with the factory as they say. We need more clients to try them to be sure. 
You can have troubles even with wanted/known brands.
(My kinetic pulsar is banged & damaged, but still alive on my wrist)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Here is the measurement at 3 and 9, though I don't understand why that would have made any difference. A circle's diameter remains constant, doesn't it? (I was a lit major.)
> 
> View attachment 15819865
> 
> ...


Well, i think that if you need a really precise product in dimensions aliexpress is not the good place, i always see mentions about how dimensions can change according to how you mesure ... Or maybe some found a very good seller able to produce such products ? I'd be curious to know which one.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> So, I placed an order yesterday for that steeldive that I asked about, so many positive comments and reviews on it. Thank you to all that answered.
> 
> Now, I'm already thinking I want this heimdallr sharkey diver in green... Guys and gals, I think I have an addiction... My wife might get mad....
> View attachment 15819884


Just run away, ... before it's too late


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I've got one coming from the shop. Review unit, so maybe they are shipping me one and will stiff all other customers...but I doubt it.
> 
> Great to talk to and work with, shipped the watch with tracking like they said they would.
> Worth the leap of faith, IMO. I just hope I'm as impressed with their watches as I am with them.
> ...


Cool :=) You're the One \o/
plus you even talked with them before , so cool, i'm glad you took the chance.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

manchette said:


> Just run away, ... before it's too late


It's already too late...I just made my 4th watch purchase last night since Feb 26th... I'll probably order another in the next day or two...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> Yeah, it's not that bad but at the same time i received a kanagawa san martin 6105, a steeldive copper 6105 and and a steeldive green 6105, all three are perfects, only this MOP is off with these three indices...that's why i'm wondering...


Compensation no, I would not ask, but I would post the photo with a 2-3 star review in Ali.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PaTRICKbATEMAN said:


> Yeah, it's not that bad but at the same time i received a kanagawa san martin 6105, a steeldive copper 6105 and and a steeldive green 6105*, all three are perfects,* only this MOP is off with these three indices...that's why i'm wondering...


I do not doubt you.
But it is MOST likely that the perfection is actually, the same degree of imperfection, but *distributed more evenly *so you don't notice so readily.

I have never seen a <$500 watch where the chapter ring and the dial hash marks / indices ALL line up with 100% accuracy.
If you are determined to find the error - as I used to be - you can find it.

Even as a serial Seiko modder, I run into this same problem often.

So, I usually have to adjust each dial - often with the feet removed - to compensate for the error. I think the TINY error must be in the printing of the marks on the chapter ring AND on the dial. Together however, they compound the problem..


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I do not doubt you.
> But it is MOST likely that the perfection is actually, the same degree of imperfection, but *distributed more evenly *so you don't notice so readily.
> 
> I have never seen a <$500 watch where the chapter ring and the dial hash marks / indices ALL line up with 100% accuracy.
> ...


My orient kamasu is perfect


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mykkus said:


> My orient kamasu is perfect


Dayum buoiiii !! Let's see it 🤓


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Loving these (3) from AE. When's the next decent sale? 









296.0US $ |San Martin Men Watch Stainless Steel Diver 6105 Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Rubber Strap Sapphire Glass 20bar Waterproof Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













139.99US $ 80% OFF|Pagrni Design Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Stainless Steel 300m Waterproof Men Mekaniska Klockor - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













159.36US $ 68% OFF|SD1971 New Arrival 2020 STEELDIVE Brand 45mm Men WristwatchBlue Ceramic Bezel BGW9 Blue Luminous Automatic NH35 Dive Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> Loving these (3) from AE. When's the next decent sale?


Indeed. My list and shopping cart is full again. They need to do these sales more often 🙏


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pagani knows you will be doing a review video, so I am really surprised they don't do an extra thorough quality control check before sending a watch out to you. If they send a reviewer a watch with these QC issues, it doesn't give much confidence to regular folks like me that we will get a quality-checked one.


----------



## PaTRICKbATEMAN (Jan 17, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> I do not doubt you.
> But it is MOST likely that the perfection is actually, the same degree of imperfection, but *distributed more evenly *so you don't notice so readily.
> 
> I have never seen a <$500 watch where the chapter ring and the dial hash marks / indices ALL line up with 100% accuracy.
> ...


That's true, to be honest i usually don't check so much, you guys are a bad influence. ;-)

Nevertheless i have to say that for 126€ this Mother of Pearl San Martin is stunning: i was impatient to get the kanagawa, but it's the MOP that impressed me the most, despite the unperfect indices.

But you're right in the way that if the indices on the copper steeldive are perfect, steeldive hands are cut unevenly where san martin's hands are beautiful, with a very nice mirror finish.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Watchout63 said:


> Loving these (3) from AE. When's the next decent sale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been tempted by this last one, Seiko Sumo homage. Shiryu made some nice teal dial ones, but I've never pulled the trigger...
As a fellow WIS stated: "too short time, too many watches"


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> .. mamamia my Pc would not boot anymore, strange bios bug with msi mobo, but i'm back & aware of it now
> 
> About watches : Actually i'm wondering if some of us would jump, i'm waiting for more customers experiences, shop is too new for me.


So in short your waiting for me to buy one? 
Honestly this model is really intriguing, so I just might......


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Tanz99 said:


> On another matter, Ali Express are taking vat tax at checkout but still shipping packages to UK with fake low costs as below. This was for the Cronos I got.
> View attachment 15817990
> 
> 
> I'm wondering if customs in UK have some other way of picking up that vat has been paid. If not I am thinking of ordering items above the vat threshold that won't be taxed at checkout and hopefully getting lucky not getting caught at customs.


As far as I understood the way how it works now is that for anything below £135 they assume that the seller took care of the vat. Anything above £135 will be taxed by customs. 
If you buy something over £135 you don't get charged by Aliexpress and the seller will put a value of say £120 to avoid them charging you during import.
I have a robot vacuum cleaner incoming and this is what the seller did in my case.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> Loving these (3) from AE. When's the next decent sale?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second one is Pagrne Design. When did Pagani start getting copied?

My fave of those 3 is the steeldive. In black.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Think I'm gonna get a Pagani Sub. Didn't think I'd want a Pagani or Rolex homage but here I am. Not a big fan but I wanna try out the Submariner feel and see what it's all about, but don't care enough to get a Cronos or San Martin. And now that the PD is in 40mm and they took off the 'explorer' on the dial, there's nothing I can really fault it for at its price.

Think I'll go for this one, since the coloured bezels don't look too good but the all black one is a bit uninspired.










Any recommendation which store is good and when the next sale is?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> So in short your waiting for me to buy one?
> Honestly this model is really intriguing, so I just might......


It'd be cool, if you need it :=)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Think I'm gonna get a Pagani Sub. Didn't think I'd want a Pagani or Rolex homage but here I am. Not a big fan but I wanna try out the Submariner feel and see what it's all about, but don't care enough to get a Cronos or San Martin. And now that the PD is in 40mm and they took off the 'explorer' on the dial, there's nothing I can really fault it for at its price.
> 
> Think I'll go for this one, since the coloured bezels don't look too good but the all black one is a bit uninspired.
> 
> ...


Hello ;=)
Look for real life pictures for often time the color is different from the magnificent pictures they show us.

Sale is big on 11.11, but look at the red ones if you don't want to be too tempted Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Events Calendar


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Look for real life pictures for often time the color is different from the magnificent pictures they show us.


Was going to suggest the same - the blue dial is not nearly as bright a blue in real life, or was the case with the one I had a year or so ago anyway.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gotta love those specs


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I want to express my thanks to the people in this thread for being an incredibly helpful, welcoming, and non-judgemental community. It has always surprised and saddened me to see "watch snobs" being mean to people on some forums, but I never see that here. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Gotta love those specs


'With automatic movement we meant it automatically ticks without having to wind it' - Ali seller, probably


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> 'With automatic movement we meant it automatically ticks without having to wind it' - Ali seller, probably


_Oh yes, it is just the same as the seiko spring drive movements which use an auto-winding mechanism to produce kinetic energy, to store it and then transform it to electrical energy to drive a high precision quartz mechanism. It's a wonder how Ali manages to sell spring drive watches at such a low price....NOT..._


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Now that I read my above message I remembered that seiko kinetic was actually marketed as an "automatic quartz" when it was first unveiled in Bassel...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> 'With automatic movement we meant it automatically ticks without having to wind it' - Ali seller, probably


More like:
"No, you just buy. Don't worry. We ship it to you." ?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Look for real life pictures for often time the color is different from the magnificent pictures they show us.
> 
> Sale is big on 11.11, but look at the red ones if you don't want to be too tempted Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Events Calendar


Speaking of red subbys, I find this one very tempting. Japanese for just a tad over $100.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Have you received a verification code to log in into ali website ? First time i see this.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Have you received a verification code to log in into ali website ? First time i see this.


No, never. I'm using Chrome and it always logs itself on automatically when I click "Connect". I've never had a 2-factor authentication.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

manchette said:


> Have you received a verification code to log in into ali website ? First time i see this.


Please disregard. Sorry, it seems as if communications were mixed!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

It seems I've lost my watch press when moving out last September, so I ordered a new one on Aliexpress.

The previous one was very cheap and not so easy to operate (I cracked a crystal once when trying to close a recalcitrant snap back case) it looked like this:









The one I ordered 9 days ago was sensibly more expensive at 40€: 46.57US $ 40% OFF|Watch Screw Type Precise Crystal Bezel Watch Back Case Closer Cover Press Capping Machine with 20 Dies Watch Repair Tool Kits|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress
It arrived today but it's day and night! Excellent finish, very sturdy, and the pressure is very well distributed so I was able to solve 3 very hard-to-close snap back case situations.























I really recommend it, it's definitely worth the money! Next I'm gonna try it on a crystal...

Nicolas


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Speaking of red subbys, I find this one very tempting. Japanese for just a tad over $100.
> 
> View attachment 15821912


Love that. Liink?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mykkus said:


> Love that. Liink?











HYAKUICHI 101 SEIKO Movement SUBMARINE Divers watch Red metal Waterproof 20bar | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HYAKUICHI 101 SEIKO Movement SUBMARINE Divers watch Red metal Waterproof 20bar at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> HYAKUICHI 101 SEIKO Movement SUBMARINE Divers watch Red metal Waterproof 20bar | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HYAKUICHI 101 SEIKO Movement SUBMARINE Divers watch Red metal Waterproof 20bar at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> ...


Thanks.
Looks great! ever pondering.... LOL


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Very pleased with the Loreo sub. Got it for $56 and change during the sale. I particularly like the fact that unlike Benyar or Lige, no one has questioned their materials.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I do wonder if it really is "Japanese" -- other than the NH movement, and maybe the company ownership.

In any case, I sure would like to see someone report back on this brand.
I've been back n forth about this model myself: the hands put me off. Otherwise, nice bezel, etc.








HYAKUICHI 101 CTIZEN movemenDivers Watch Automatic Water 200m Made in Japan | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for HYAKUICHI 101 CTIZEN movemenDivers Watch Automatic Water 200m Made in Japan at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com







johnmichael said:


> Speaking of red subbys, I find this one very tempting. Japanese for just a tad over $100.
> 
> View attachment 15821912


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Elston Gunn said:


> Very pleased with the Loreo sub. Got it for $56 and change during the sale. I particularly like the fact that unlike Benyar or Lige, no one has questioned their materials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks great in those colours I think. The water resistance is questionable though. Be careful near water.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I do wonder if it really is "Japanese" -- other than the NH movement, and maybe the company ownership.
> 
> In any case, I sure would like to see someone report back on this brand.
> I've been back n forth about this model myself: the hands put me off. Otherwise, nice bezel, etc.
> ...


Damn! Those hands are massive. Kind of cartoonish. I thought they were photoshopped at first glance. These rest looks quite restrained and ok looking.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I do wonder if it really is "Japanese" -- other than the NH movement, and maybe the company ownership.
> 
> In any case, I sure would like to see someone report back on this brand.
> I've been back n forth about this model myself: the hands put me off. Otherwise, nice bezel, etc.
> http://[URL]https://www.ebay.com/it...910670?hash=item3b5332d4ce:g:QzYAAOSw3lZexXV8


Are you kidding me? Those Big Hands are GREAT! !!! They remind me of my Prometheus Poseidon


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Techme said:


> Damn! Those hands are massive. Kind of cartoonish. I thought they were photoshopped at first glance. These rest looks quite restrained and ok looking.


Again, are you kidding me? Absolutely love those massive hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Check out my Poseidon for massive hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

johnmichael said:


> Are you kidding me? Those Big Hands are GREAT! !!! They remind me of my Prometheus Poseidon


Well, now that you mention it.... Maybe those big hands are what make them special.
I'm still going back n forth about it


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Well, now that you mention it.... Maybe those big hands are what make them special.
> I'm still going back n forth about it


Buy it (you won't regret it) and give us a full report. I can hardly wait! Remember, absolutely, no one (other than you) will likely ever have one. It is as you noted the big, massive hands that are unique. Without those, it is just another watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

johnmichael said:


> Buy it (you won't regret it) and give us a full report. I can hardly wait! Remember, absolutely, no one (other than you) will likely ever have one. It is as you noted the big, massive hands that are unique. Without those, it is just another watch.


I can't believe I'm feeling so immediately buoyant and encouraged by the random words of a stranger on the internets. 🍭 🤡
Please don't try to sell me a bridge.


----------



## RightOne (Jan 9, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I do wonder if it really is "Japanese" -- other than the NH movement, and maybe the company ownership.
> 
> In any case, I sure would like to see someone report back on this brand.
> I've been back n forth about this model myself: the hands put me off. Otherwise, nice bezel, etc.
> ...


Looks quite cool and a bit unique. It isn't a spec-monster by any means but if you like the style you could do a lot worse.
It is listed on the Japanese Rakuten website for about 12600 yen which is about 115 USD, it also has some more pictures and specifications.
Rakuten also offers a forwarding service that could forward the package, as Rakuten Japan is limited to Japan.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Again, are you kidding me? Absolutely love those massive hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Check out my Poseidon for massive hands!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Yep, kinda diggin those large hands as well.


----------



## Reserpor (Nov 13, 2011)

That Hyakuichi is a very interesting watch! Affordable, cool hands, brushed bezel, no crown guard, no date, not too thick (specially considering the movement), not too wide, textured and sandwich dial...


















Specially the blue one looks quite nice to me.

I'm not sure how I feel about the thick steel inner part of the bezel instead of having a wider colored brushed aluminum insert. I guess it was made as a stylistic choice.


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Reserpor said:


> That Hyakuichi is a very interesting watch! Affordable, cool hands, brushed bezel, no crown guard, no date, not too thick (specially considering the movement), not too wide, textured and sandwich dial...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of a Lorier Neptune with oversized hands.
Looks cool IMO.

Is it a Chinese or japanese brand?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jil_sander (May 12, 2017)

Hyakuichi is a Japanese brand, but definitely made in China.
I could not find thier official website which is pretty shady..

I discovered this microbrand recently, and it does say it is assembled in Japan. Nice automatic vintage design for 230USDish !!










They even have English page, but charge a little bit more. OLD SMITH / 90-002 | KUOE / ENGLISH

Edit: Free worldwide shipping for 278USD, that's why they charge a little bit more.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Ordered on March 29; reached my mailbox in Houston on April 15. I think that's got to be a record quick delivery time for me.

According to the Timegrapher, it's running 0 to plus 3, depending on the position. I still need to pull out the Diamond selector to confirm sapphire.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

How would you rank the movements available on AE?

This is the information I've gathered so far:

NH35 (21,600 bph; 6 ticks per sec; $40, 5.32mm thick; -20 +40 accuracy)

PT5000 (28,800 bph; 8 ticks per sec; $70; 4.6mm thick; -12 +12 accuracy)

Miyota 9015 (28,800 bph; 8 ticks per sec; $100; 3.9mm thick; -10 +30 accuracy)


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Ordered on March 29; reached my mailbox in Houston on April 15. I think that's got to be a record quick delivery time for me.
> 
> According to the Timegrapher, it's running 0 to plus 3, depending on the position. I still need to pull out the Diamond selector to confirm sapphire.


which year?
or "Back to the Future"?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Ordered on March 29; reached my mailbox in Houston on April 15. I think that's got to be a record quick delivery time for me.
> 
> According to the Timegrapher, it's running 0 to plus 3, depending on the position. I still need to pull out the Diamond selector to confirm sapphire.


I have the "original" one produced by the Italian fashion brand D1 Milano (however it is not assembled in Italy), it is a good watch with excellent finishes and that gives a feeling of weight and quality.

I already identify some differences but I would be curious to see more photos


----------



## mw210461 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a small collection of China watches (mostly from Ali or GB), many of them mechanical movements with a 'kick'. Meaning I enjoy watches with 'complications', mostly one at a time. Be it a full calendar, big date, real moonphase, double escapement, retrograde hands, carousel or tourbillon drive, chronograph etc.
Most of these watches work fine, I usually trim their speed myself if needed. I wear them regularly, to really use their features. It is a fairly cheap entertainment: my priciest Ali watch was a ST1908 Sugess chrono with swanneck adjuster - around $150. The cheapest ones ran below $20 ("Paula Reis" Speedmaster knockoff, working VERY WELL once adjusted).

Two types I could never find on Ali's site:

real 24hr movements, typically showing 12 o'clock at the 6 position - usually known as Russian 'Raketa' e.a.
Asian 7750/7751 based chronographs, (no, "Age Girl" is faking these only, they do not work)

Either I do not know the proper keywords to search or these watch models simply do not exist in Ali's bazar.
I do know that the Asian C7750 (and C7751) are used by some 'shady' companies with faked brand names, But also by some 'GermAsian' companies utilizing the cheaper Asia variant over the pricy ETA/Sellita originals.

Who knows if or where I can find such watches, preferrable 'no name' labels, just looking similar to my favorite 'Orfina' (Porsche) design?

And 'Yes', I DO have a real ETA7751 in my watch collection, worn only on my birthday, next week again 
Thanks for any advice!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> How would you rank the movements available on AE?
> 
> This is the information I've gathered so far:
> 
> ...


You forget the many different Chinese movements. Apart from Seagull, you get lots of other factories producing from awful not self-widing tongjis to really good tongjis, to hybrid designs (tongjis with other type of auto-winding mechanism) and the list just continues. Seagull is a bit controversial, since there are rumors that movements sold to third parties are sold unlubricated and many low cost assemblers simply put them in watches without lubricating them at all. 
You also forgot the workhorse miyota 8215 movement with newer iterations adding hacking as well. Most of my watches have the NH35 or the miyota 8215 and I am happy with either. I would really love to see sub-100 euro watches with a reliable 4 Hz movement. I have a DG4813 (or a clone of it) in the LGXIGE Nautilus homage which works ok, but I don't know how reliable these are in the long run. They cost comparably to the NH35s and 8215s, but very few assemblers use them.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

crAss said:


> You forget the many different Chinese movements. Apart from Seagull, you get lots of other factories producing from awful not self-widing tongjis to really good tongjis, to hybrid designs (tongjis with other type of auto-winding mechanism) and the list just continues. Seagull is a bit controversial, since there are rumors that movements sold to third parties are sold unlubricated and many low cost assemblers simply put them in watches without lubricating them at all.
> You also forgot the workhorse miyota 8215 movement with newer iterations adding hacking as well. Most of my watches have the NH35 or the miyota 8215 and I am happy with either. I would really love to see sub-100 euro watches with a reliable 4 Hz movement. I have a DG4813 (or a clone of it) in the LGXIGE Nautilus homage which works ok, but I don't know how reliable these are in the long run. They cost comparably to the NH35s and 8215s, but very few assemblers use them.


Thank you.

I realize I am oversimplifying things due to all the variations, but have have I roughly ordered these from least to most desirable? What else could be added? Where would a DG5833 fit in? What else should be added? How can this ranking accomodate sellers' reputations? I wonder if it would be worthwhile to make a comprehensive chart, or if its accuracy would depend too heavily on the reliability of sellers. If so, perhaps sellers' consistency could be a detail to include.

Various Tonjis
Seagull
NH35 or Miyota 8215
PT5000
Miyota 9015
ETA 2836


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I just noticed that the new Pagani Design Planet Ocean homage has dropped in price by about 25% compared to its high price when first releases about a month ago. Not saying you should buy one (our very own No1VIPER did a review recently, and found a few QC issues). But, the price drop makes it more affordable.









678.85US $ |PAGANI DESIGN New Men Mechanical Wristwatch Sports Waterproof Watch for Men Sapphire Glass Automatic Watches relogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> I'll tell you what I make of that! Manbushijie's are $10 less and they are quite good for the $. My only complaint is that the cyclops is too strong but that is easily remedied. For $69, the Manbushijie is hard/impossible to beat plus it is available in the usual colorways w/sapphire (verified), s.s., NH35, plus, it's a Manbu!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like man bush! Lol

Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I just noticed that the new Pagani Design Planet Ocean homage has dropped in price by about 25% compared to its high price when first releases about a month ago. Not saying you should buy one (our very own No1VIPER did a review recently, and found a few QC issues). But, the price drop makes it more affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am waiting for mine! To be honest I simply got it because it was too cheap in the last sale to simply move on. For 56 euros is is certainly going to be really good. And getting it for such a price, pagani can easily sell it at 70-80 euros and still make good profit.
But I believe that Pagani Design is still moving in uncharted territory in terms of how much they can charge for an improvement in overall quality of the newer models and what are the limits their customer base is willing to go to for that increase in quality. I mean they might have a much better watch at 40% premium on top of e.g. their submariner homage, but customer base might not be willing to go there, but prefer an inferior product at a specific price.
So, I believe we are going to see corrective moves in terms of pricing and also quality. If for example no one shows real "hype" on e.g. a bit better lume, they might just drop it, decrease price (and maybe even increase their profit). This can work the other way as well, eg if there is an wow factor for a new buckle (random example), maybe they move it down the line with very minor price adjustments.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> How would you rank the movements available on AE?
> 
> This is the information I've gathered so far:
> 
> ...


Japanese is my go-to on Ali. Can't go wrong with them.

As far as Chinese goes, I'd stick to the 'known' ones: PT5000, Sea-Gull (in-house), and ST19 for some fancy complications for a low price.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Sounds like man bush! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk


Yea, I've heard that one before---hahaha----- And, I've also heard manboobs too----again, hahaha but, really, Manbushijie assembles his own watches much like Escapement Time and Tisell and does them on the cheap. For the $, they really offer a lot of value! Hard to go wrong for $69 (and less when on sale).


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Japanese is my go-to on Ali. Can't go wrong with them.
> 
> As far as Chinese goes, I'd stick to the 'known' ones: PT5000, Sea-Gull (in-house), and ST19 for some fancy complications for a low price.


I am in agreement w/your list above but would certainly add Hangzhou to that grouping. They make some fine and interesting movements------I am especially intrigued (at the moment) by the 5000A which has a micro-rotor (read Lobinni or Solas).


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I realize I am oversimplifying things due to all the variations, but have have I roughly ordered these from least to most desirable? What else could be added? Where would a DG5833 fit in? What else should be added? How can this ranking accomodate sellers' reputations? I wonder if it would be worthwhile to make a comprehensive chart, or if its accuracy would depend too heavily on the reliability of sellers. If so, perhaps sellers' consistency could be a detail to include.
> 
> ...


For me the NH35 is probably the most desirable movement of all. Reasons I like the NH35:

reliable
cheap which means I can avoid servicing and just replace as required to lower maintenance costs
hacks and handwinds (I love the feel of the NH35 hand winding too)
fairly easily calibrated
Most of all it gives me great piece of mind knowing it's one of the most readily available movements in the world if I ever have a problem with any of mine.

Before I had any idea what I was looking for I read forums and spec pages on movements etc. In no time I believed the watch snobs and thought the NH35 was kind of trash. Once I realised I don't want to be spending thousands of dollars on servicing in a few years I started looking at the NH35 more fondly, once I tried it I realised it's actually a great movement and a lot of what turns people off it is actually what I like about it (being common).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> I am waiting for mine! To be honest I simply got it because it was too cheap in the last sale to simply move on. For 56 euros is is certainly going to be really good. And getting it for such a price, pagani can easily sell it at 70-80 euros and still make good profit.


Same here. I got it because it was less than half price in the sale, due to coupon stacking. I wouldn't have bought it for anywhere near full price. I don't need the fancy new box either. So, they could drop the price by 10 euros and give the old cardboard box instead.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> I am in agreement w/your list above but would certainly add Hangzhou to that grouping. They make some fine and interesting movements------I am especially intrigued (at the moment) by the 5000A which has a micro-rotor (read Lobinni or Solas).


I'm not doubting they are decent movements and good value. They look stunning. Just in terms of long-term reliability, it's unknown, which is why I don't tend to go for them. If you want a nice movement for X years and don't really care beyond that, such movements are great. Tbh ST19 and Sea-Gull movements probably fall into this category too, but they at least have a somewhat decent history (and have been evaluated by watchmakers and such) and you could replace them if you want because they are produced in high quantities.

The main thing I personally look for in an affordable movement is reliability and longevity. So I go to the known ones. If someone else looks for max 'specs' (nice decoration, complications, high-beat, stated accuracy etc) for good money, it's a different list.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

my Pagani DP1671 full review is up. Enjoy and let me know if you have any other questions!


----------



## RLSL (May 4, 2016)

San Martin Vintage Diver no doubt. So value for money!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> The only real let down is the bezel action. It is as bad as you would expect from a free watch in a happy meal. The alignment of the bezel is also very bad, but due to the crappy action you can actually align it.
> Other than that it is really well made. NH35, sapphire glass, 10 bar water resistance.





Chronopolis said:


> ANYONE have this (or the other colors) in this Series?
> 
> View attachment 15809207


Alright, a little update.
It came. The bezel was poor. Misaligned and a bit too much play.
The "gold' is actually ROSE gold, and VERY, NOT like the photo which makes the gold look tame, or somewhat ambiguous.

Long story short, I disliked it. I was interested in it mainly for the bezel anyway. So, I had to modify it immediately.
I took it apart and discovered that:

1. the *rosegold indices* are applied TO the DIAL, not to the chapter ring, as I had expected. So, once I removed the dial, I unfortunately, no longer the indices.

2. The green dial was NOT attractive. The color was dull, not as seen in the photo.

3. The chapter ring is also attached to the dial, with 4 short pegs, and was removable.

4. The movement was inside a vinyl ring / holder, as the inside of the case was made for a 37 mm dial, not the standard 28.5mm.

5. The movement holder is WHITE (ish) and not nice to look at, so I had no choice but to use a 33mm dial -- which I took from a BOTTLE CAP model SRPC 61, plus hands.

6. I returned the chapter ring, minus the pegs, to the dial, using dial dots (double stick tape).

7. I had to use some floss to "lock" the damn useless bezel

Here it is: Not only I like it better now, I like it so much that it's a keeper.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I realize I am oversimplifying things due to all the variations, but have have I roughly ordered these from least to most desirable? What else could be added? Where would a DG5833 fit in? What else should be added? How can this ranking accomodate sellers' reputations? I wonder if it would be worthwhile to make a comprehensive chart, or if its accuracy would depend too heavily on the reliability of sellers. If so, perhaps sellers' consistency could be a detail to include.
> 
> ...


Seagull covers a wide variety of movements, the ST2130 for instance is an ETA2824 clone equivalent to the PT5000. 
I mainly buy NH35s and just get them from wherever is cheapest, probably pot luck on accuracy rather than about the reliability of sellers - doubt they check the accuracy before selling.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Danilao said:


> I have the "original" one produced by the Italian fashion brand D1 Milano (however it is not assembled in Italy), it is a good watch with excellent finishes and that gives a feeling of weight and quality.
> 
> I already identify some differences but I would be curious to see more photos
> 
> View attachment 15823497


Sorry about the delay in responding. Sleep and then work today. Here are some additional photos.

From your photo, I'd say the D1M has a much better bracelet. As you can see I my photos, the Cadisen diet have any beveling on the outside of the bracelet, so the links kind of stick out at sharp angles where my wrist bends. That's not to say the bracelet itself is sharp; it's surprisingly comfortable and I don't feel like I am going to cut myself. It's just very obvious angles as the bracelet curves around my wrist. I hope that is clear.

That is the biggest niggle I have about the watch. To nitpick, I wish it had a completely sterile dial. At least, it would be nice if it didn't say "Automatic" on the dial since it is very obviously an automatic (skeleton dial - duh).


----------



## Ferrycwirawan (Jan 30, 2021)

I want to buy 1963 panda from aliexpress and ship it to the UK. Do I nees to pay the tax? Price is £145 I guess


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Two new arrivals today. Both were ordered on March 30.

Pagani Design PD-1645:










Lobinni L3603M-5 (with Miyota quartz moon phase):


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> I do wonder if it really is "Japanese" -- other than the NH movement, and maybe the company ownership.
> 
> In any case, I sure would like to see someone report back on this brand.
> I've been back n forth about this model myself: the hands put me off. Otherwise, nice bezel, etc.
> ...


Saw this Hyakuichi for the first time in your post. I love the hands. Just ordered a blue dial. I'll post a quality report when it lands ??


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I prefer quartz watches and all these "good" AliExpress brands don't offer them.
Escapment Time, on the other hand, did some cool ones.
Wonder if someone else would be willing to message him asking for other models.
I'm thinking a quartz Tuna (based on the new 45mm Pagrne case) and a military GMT...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I realize I am oversimplifying things due to all the variations, but have have I roughly ordered these from least to most desirable? What else could be added? Where would a DG5833 fit in? What else should be added? How can this ranking accomodate sellers' reputations? I wonder if it would be worthwhile to make a comprehensive chart, or if its accuracy would depend too heavily on the reliability of sellers. If so, perhaps sellers' consistency could be a detail to include.
> 
> ...


Tongji's, of course come in some many variants, but the automatics are usually junk.

I think placing Sea-Gull as the second least desirable is really the biggest over simplification. Excluding tourbillons, Sea-Gull has roughly four or five grades of quality.
ST5, ST6
ST16, ST17
ST19
ST25
ST21, ST18 (ETA clones)

The ST21 series is pretty close to the PT5000, Hangzhou 6 Series, and Liaoning SL3000.

Where do you place the Hangzhou 7 Series, with its 75+ hour PR, or the 72 hour, Liaoning Peacock SL6 series? Shanghai 3L (ETA 775x clones)? What about Shanghai Jinghe Industrial or Shandong Liaocheng Zhong Tai Watch Company? The Jinghe movements give you a lot for your money, considering the complications on my $50, Carnival 8762G (JLC Master Geographic homage)

In terms of bang for the buck, and reliability, you could say the Miyota 9015 is superior to the ETA 2824-2. I believe Doc Vail has made that argument.

I could make up a ranked list, based on my personal opinions, but it would be subjective at best.

Just within the Japanese movements, I think you need distinctions between the Miyota 8215, Miyota 821A (hacking and decorated), and the NH3x series. While the 821A is a feature match for the NH35A, it has much more rotor noise.

And we haven't even mentioned Starking.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

3AKA3 said:


> Saw this Hyakuichi for the first time in your post. I love the hands. Just ordered a blue dial. I'll post a quality report when it lands


It's caught my eye as well. Really looking forward to you report.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuica said:


> I prefer quartz watches and all these "good" AliExpress brands don't offer them.
> Escapment Time, on the other hand, did some cool ones.
> Wonder if someone else would be willing to message him asking for other models.
> I'm thinking a quartz Tuna (based on the new 45mm Pagrne case) and a military GMT...


I'm sitting here, wearing my Cadisen C5051M. You won't find it in Cadisen's Aliexpress store, but they sold me one last year "off menu." For $30 you get a beautifully made, tungsten and sapphire watch, with a Japanese quartz movement. The sapphire crystal is even curved, from top to bottom. It's the dress watch, that's also a beater. The only real flaws are the tiny crown and the diminutive date window. I realize these might be smaller than what you want, but the weight and quality is amazing for the price.

FYI - I went for the two-tone, because I already had a round, tungsten watch, with a black dial. The "rose gold" is not plated, and is instead part of the tungsten carbide center links and bezel.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

3AKA3 said:


> Saw this Hyakuichi for the first time in your post. I love the hands. Just ordered a blue dial. I'll post a quality report when it lands ??


Really hoping Big Hands is a winner. Haven't seen anything like it.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Ferrycwirawan said:


> I want to buy 1963 panda from aliexpress and ship it to the UK. Do I nees to pay the tax? Price is £145 I guess


At that price you won't pay tax at checkout but you may be hit with vat and custom tax when the watch arrives in UK. You can actually get the watch for less that £145 including vat currently. Might be best to wait till the next big sale and pick it up for much less than that.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Alright, a little update.
> It came. The bezel was poor. Misaligned and a bit too much play.
> The "gold' is actually ROSE gold, and VERY, NOT like the photo which makes the gold look tame, or somewhat ambiguous.
> 
> ...


Nice that you found a way to wear the watch happily!

The only aspect I disagree, but comes down to personal taste is the green dial. I believe it is one of the best green dials available in Ali. The green merges to black so nice, it has some texture to it and this allows you to wear it with multiple straps.
I ordered it very soon after it appeared on Ali and took a leap of faith believing it will be a bronze color and not gold as it was advertised, mainly due to the fact that the original tag autavia green comes in a bronze case. Luckily, this was the case, because I don't really like gold on watches.

By the way do you know of a tutorial video on how to remove a bezel and "upgrade" it with e.g. floss to improve the bezel action?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> By the way *do you know* of a tutorial video on how to remove a bezel and "upgrade" it with e.g. floss to improve the bezel action?


No.
But this is how I did it:
Just insert and wrap the floss 2x, or more until the bezel does not move freely.

Not to worry:
The bezel can always be moved; it will just some extra force. 
So you can set it to the correct alignment (1/2 click), after the floss job.

In this case, it took some force to get the floss INSIDE between the bezel and the case.
More force than it's required for most Seikos, for example.

I wanted to remove the bezel first, so I could see how it was constructed.
But I couldn't even get a razor blade in between the bezel and the case.
So I just went with the floss without seeing the construction.

NOTE: You will need to use a torch lighter to burn off (or, melt) the excess floss -- AFTER you have cut it, so only a minimum is sticking out.

Needless to say, you must not turn the bezel after that ever again, as this will cause the floss to come out, a little at a time.


----------



## Ferrycwirawan (Jan 30, 2021)

Tanz99 said:


> At that price you won't pay tax at checkout but you may be hit with vat and custom tax when the watch arrives in UK. You can actually get the watch for less that £145 including vat currently. Might be best to wait till the next big sale and pick it up for much less than that.


thanks for your reply
yes that's what I meant, the VAT and custom clearance
Been eyeing for this watch for about a month. I didn't see any big sale on it. do you mean like black friday?


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Ferrycwirawan said:


> thanks for your reply
> yes that's what I meant, the VAT and custom clearance
> Been eyeing for this watch for about a month. I didn't see any big sale on it. do you mean like black friday?


Cant help with the sale - but .. ali sellers usually declare lower prices and it sails through like tax has been paid - at least thats my experience the last few times ive ordered since brexit with higher costing items 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> I am waiting for mine! To be honest I simply got it because it was too cheap in the last sale to simply move on. For 56 euros is is certainly going to be really good. And getting it for such a price, pagani can easily sell it at 70-80 euros and still make good profit.
> But I believe that Pagani Design is still moving in uncharted territory in terms of how much they can charge for an improvement in overall quality of the newer models and what are the limits their customer base is willing to go to for that increase in quality. I mean they might have a much better watch at 40% premium on top of e.g. their submariner homage, but customer base might not be willing to go there, but prefer an inferior product at a specific price.
> So, I believe we are going to see corrective moves in terms of pricing and also quality. If for example no one shows real "hype" on e.g. a bit better lume, they might just drop it, decrease price (and maybe even increase their profit). This can work the other way as well, eg if there is an wow factor for a new buckle (random example), maybe they move it down the line with very minor price adjustments.


I think Pagani Design are very unsure about their new pricing, and that is reflected in the great sales. On its way to me is the new BB homage, in red. Net price during the sale with coupons? $90 US, which is a almost down to their old non-premium pricing. Mind you, I got it from the Trendy Men's Watch Store, not any Pagani store, but for them to offer this discount they must be getting them pretty cheap.


----------



## Abgul (Oct 24, 2020)

Anybody rate the Seagulls? I've looked at the 1942 and the 1943 release. Not bad.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

anyone have this or seen any reviews? 40mm, which could be very pleasing on my svelte wrist:








104.99US $ 85% OFF|2022 PAGANI DESIGN Top Brand New 39mm Men's Automatic Mechanical Watches luxury Sapphire Stainless Steel Men watch reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> I think Pagani Design are very unsure about their new pricing, and that is reflected in the great sales. On its way to me is the new BB homage, in red. Net price during the sale with coupons? $90 US, which is a almost down to their old non-premium pricing. Mind you, I got it from the Trendy Men's Watch Store, not any Pagani store, but for them to offer this discount they must be getting them pretty cheap.


I got that as well . Of course at 80 euros it wasn't as big a bargain as with the planet ocean homage, but still a good buy for a new watch!
We shall see how they move with this. I mean I have spent in Ali more than 100 euros for a watch only for 2 watches - the first was the real bronze steeldive and the second was the sugess panda chrono. Both these have something that I would reasonably expect to pay more than a 100. But for a better pagani, I simply do not know...

The two pagani watches plus some straps, a strap case and some loupes were the _only _things I got in the sale.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There were discussions in this thread about heavy custom fees and taxes...

I just pulverized my personal best!

French Post Office asked me today to pay 55% of a watch value (coming from Japan via EMS) in "custom clearance fee".

The irony is that the seller originally ships by FedEx or DHL but I specifically asked her to go with EMS in order to try and avoid their infamous huge handling fees  LOL.

One learns everyday.

Nicolas


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

mougino said:


> There were discussions in this thread about heavy custom fees and taxes...
> 
> I just pulverized my personal best!
> 
> ...


And what justifies the 55%, TVA + Douanes?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> There were discussions in this thread about heavy custom fees and taxes...
> 
> I just pulverized my personal best!
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. The import taxes and fees into Europe are terribly high. I really envy folks in the USA, who get things quickly (due to no customs delays) and without paying import taxes.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Tongji's, of course come in some many variants, but the automatics are usually junk.
> 
> I think placing Sea-Gull as the second least desirable is really the biggest over simplification. Excluding tourbillons, Sea-Gull has roughly four or five grades of quality.
> ST5, ST6
> ...


Good points. In terms of this discussion though, I think the 'issue' with Liaoning, Hangzhou, Shanghai, Shandong etc is that they don't have a big western market. I don't often (or at all) see these on AliExpress, and in fact usually if it's a Chinese movement that's not a Sea-Gull or PT5000 it's not mentioned at all. I'd have no idea where to buy these movements loose through western channels. You never see them featured in western reviews.

Whereas I've seen Sea-Gull (inc ST19) and PT5000 reviewed by western watchmakers and I know where to buy them.

I can see how 9015 offers similar quality to 2824 at a lower price, but is it really more reliable? I doubt that.

And yeah you should give us your subjective list.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Trapok said:


> And what justifies the 55%, TVA + Douanes?


Ah no no, you got it wrong: watch was 69 EUR, they added the 20% VAT (17.00 EUR... wait I'm just realizing that ain't 20%  that's 25%!!) but also a 38.00 EUR "prestation de dédouanement"! 38/69 = 55% of the watch price purely for "taking care of things at customs"!!


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

mougino said:


> Ah no no, you got it wrong: watch was 69 EUR, they added the 20% VAT (17.00 EUR... wait I'm just realizing that ain't 20%  that's 25%!!) but also a 38.00 EUR "prestation de dédouanement"! 38/69 = 55% of the watch price purely for "taking care of things at customs"!!


 i paid 38€(15 taxe 3 TVA +20 frais ) with UPS for 80$ watch


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Appreciate your input but these are too dressy for my taste.
I was actually thinking of quartz versions of those designs we see often: tunas, subs, fliegers, field watches, etc.



HoustonReal said:


> I'm sitting here, wearing my Cadisen C5051M. You won't find it in Cadisen's Aliexpress store, but they sold me one last year "off menu." For $30 you get a beautifully made, tungsten and sapphire watch, with a Japanese quartz movement. The sapphire crystal is even curved, from top to bottom. It's the dress watch, that's also a beater. The only real flaws are the tiny crown and the diminutive date window. I realize these might be smaller than what you want, but the weight and quality is amazing for the price.
> 
> FYI - I went for the two-tone, because I already had a round, tungsten watch, with a black dial. The "rose gold" is not plated, and is instead part of the tungsten carbide center links and bezel.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I really envy folks in the USA, who get things quickly (due to no customs delays) and without paying import taxes.


Oh you better believe that we do have plenty of customs delays. I have packages from china that have been sitting in customs for over a year. After 8 months, I was able to get refunded, and told if they arrive, keep them, but they are never going to arrive.

Other than that, most purchases from ali express for me end up sitting in customs clearance for a few days to a week before moving on to the postal hub.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

cuica said:


> Appreciate your input but these are too dressy for my taste.
> I was actually thinking of quartz versions of those designs we see often: tunas, subs, fliegers, field watches, etc.


Check this one out...
US $24.79 84%OFF | 2021 MEGALITH Classic Design Diving Watches Mens Fashion Sports Diver Quartz Watch Men Stainless Steel Luminous Waterproof Watch








30.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 Megalith Classic Design Watches Mens Fashion Sports Quartz Watch Men Stainless Steel Luminous Waterproof Watch Men With Box - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





And this 
US $23.39 48%OFF | Men Fashion Quartz Men Big Clock Brand Luxury Military Full Steel Waterproof Chronograph Wristwatch








23.39US $ 48% OFF|Men Fashion Quartz Men Big Clock Brand Luxury Military Full Steel Waterproof Chronograph Wristwatch|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

On the subject of Chinese movements, my guanqin nomos lambda homage conked out after about a year of regular usage. This has hacking, handwinding, power reserve Hangzhou movement. It intermittently stops and only restarts after a strong tap. Unfortunately this will occur several times a day, so the watch is essentially useless now. I'm not too fussed for the price I paid, but it has made me avoid Chinese movements as this was my first and only one so far. Japanese have been without issues for me. I've also had 1/5 vostok crap out.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

cuica said:


> Appreciate your input but these are too dressy for my taste.
> I was actually thinking of quartz versions of those designs we see often: tunas, subs, fliegers, field watches, etc.


AliExpress doesn't have a great selection of quartz watches imo. I'd look at Japanese brands for quartz. As you already said I think Escapement Time probably made some of the best with the 6S21 flieger and dress watch with VH31.



manzonium said:


> On the subject of Chinese movements, my guanqin nomos lambda homage conked out after about a year of regular usage. This has hacking, handwinding, power reserve Hangzhou movement. It intermittently stops and only restarts after a strong tap. Unfortunately this will occur several times a day, so the watch is essentially useless now. I'm not too fussed for the price I paid, but it has made me avoid Chinese movements as this was my first and only one so far. Japanese have been without issues for me. I've also had 1/5 vostok crap out.


Interesting to hear. I had one of those, and the movement didn't feel/look good. I flipped it. Though as far as Chinese movements go, you didn't pick the best.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions but those are alloy cases.
Willing to spend some money to get good quality stuff.



junkCollector said:


> Check this one out...
> US $24.79 84%OFF | 2021 MEGALITH Classic Design Diving Watches Mens Fashion Sports Diver Quartz Watch Men Stainless Steel Luminous Waterproof Watch
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the suggestions but those are alloy cases.
> Willing to spend some money to get good quality stuff.


The guy with the three-part ring is everywhere on AE with fakes.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

junkCollector said:


> Check this one out...
> US $24.79 84%OFF | 2021 MEGALITH Classic Design Diving Watches Mens Fashion Sports Diver Quartz Watch Men Stainless Steel Luminous Waterproof Watch
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one of those, mostly to satisfy my curiosity. The watch is junk. Cheapest quartz movement ever (that does keep good time). I doubt there is any water resistance. The crown is tiny and wobbles all around. It is frustrating to set the time because the minute hand jumps around when I press the crown in. It does hack though. Not sure what metal they use for the case but it has the strangest tone when tapped. Chrome plated for sure. Snap on case back has just enough of a gasket to qualify as having a gasket.

Save your self and the environment by not wasting the 1oz of fuel it would require to transport this out of China.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

yeah let’s stop posting/linking Chinese watches with ‘Seiko’ on the dial, mods or otherwise. It could get the thread shutdown.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Does linking from the app work








182.77US $ 51% OFF|Reef Tiger/rt Top Band Luxury Dress Watch For Men Rose Gold Automatic Watches Brown Leather Strap Rga8215 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Havent seen a Reef Tiger in a while. This is a nice Junghans design copy. A shame it's 42mm


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Good points. In terms of this discussion though, I think the 'issue' with Liaoning, Hangzhou, Shanghai, Shandong etc is that they don't have a big western market. I don't often (or at all) see these on AliExpress, and in fact usually if it's a Chinese movement that's not a Sea-Gull or PT5000 it's not mentioned at all. I'd have no idea where to buy these movements loose through western channels. You never see them featured in western reviews.
> 
> Whereas I've seen Sea-Gull (inc ST19) and PT5000 reviewed by western watchmakers and I know where to buy them.
> 
> ...


+1

How is this revised rough order?

Revised Rough Order:
1. Automatic Tonjis
2. NH35/Miyota 8215
3. PT5000/Seagull ST21/Hangzhou 6 Series/Lianing SL3000
4. ETA 2824-2
5. Miyota 9015
6. ETA 2836

Unplaced:
Seagull ST5, ST6, ST16, ST17, ST19, ST25
Hangzhou 7 Series
Liaoning Peacock SL6 series
Shanghai 3L (ETA 775x clones)
Shanghai Jinghe Industrial
Shandong Liaocheng Zhong Tai Watch Company

Let's say the main criteria in ranking are dependability and ease of repair/replacement without considering details like large power reserve or complications.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Interesting to hear. I had one of those, and the movement didn't feel/look good. I flipped it. Though as far as Chinese movements go, you didn't pick the best.


Fair enough. I don't know all the details, But I thought it was based on either a seiko or miyota movement.
I haven't found a great source for objective reviews on movements. a
Anecdotal reviews are few and far between, vary wildly, don't often specify length of ownership and frequency of use.


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

What is the most relaiable ebay seller for Parnis watches?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Nikola237 said:


> What is the most relaiable ebay seller for Parnis watches?


greenstars0614 is a known one with good reviews. I got one watch from them in the past. It just happened that it was cheaper in ebay in comparison to Ali.
If you check their photos include mywatchcode. I would guess given their extensive sales and presence in Ali they are the same as




__





mywatchcode Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller mywatchcode Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




mywatchcode.aliexpress.com




and 




__





Parnis corgeut Watches mywatchcode


Parnis watch,Corgeut watch,wristwatches Accessories.Mywatchcode supply high quality wristwatches and best service .




www.mywatchcode.com





Try all three to see which one has the lowest price at any given point. Their independent site allows paypal payments, so you are covered.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

crAss said:


> greenstars0614 is a known one with good reviews. I got one watch from them in the past. It just happened that it was cheaper in ebay in comparison to Ali.
> If you check their photos include mywatchcode. I would guess given their extensive sales and presence in Ali they are the same as
> 
> 
> ...


If you have an issue they are prompt at correcting the situation.

I would not but any Parnis, Courget ect from anyother seller, not the normal, BS with the normal sellers of these watches that are only good at collecting money not dealing with issues.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Quick comment on being in Canada and customs:
1. Never paid any fees, customs on anything from Aliexpress IF they came by slow boat from China.
2. Paid excessive fees, "handling charges" etc on anything coming into Canada by DHL, FedEx, etc. to the shipper. This includes items coming from the US which are clearly exempt under NAFTA and the new legislation as they are produced in the US (ie certain chocolates I have ordered), but they just don't care.

Our technical allowance is $20 CDn, which is nothing but they just don't open up the packages from China that are wrapped tight enough to survive a small nuclear detonation. Even with questionable declarations from the vendors, they are often above the $20 threshold. They should be charging HST, customs etc which would normally be about 20%, but don't bother.
It was like this before Covid as well.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> they just don't open up the packages from China that are wrapped tight enough to survive a small nuclear detonation


Ha. What I love is when the whole thing is a box of styrofoam and you have to spend time searching for the lid to know where to slice the tape without making a huge mess. It's definitely a way to discourage snoopiness.


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Quick comment on being in Canada and customs:
> 1. Never paid any fees, customs on anything from Aliexpress IF they came by slow boat from China.
> 2. Paid excessive fees, "handling charges" etc on anything coming into Canada by DHL, FedEx, etc. to the shipper. This includes items coming from the US which are clearly exempt under NAFTA and the new legislation as they are produced in the US (ie certain chocolates I have ordered), but they just don't care.
> 
> ...


I can attest to this being exactly the same as my experience as well.


----------



## V.I.T. (Mar 26, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> Quick comment on being in Canada and customs:
> 1. Never paid any fees, customs on anything from Aliexpress IF they came by slow boat from China.
> 2. Paid excessive fees, "handling charges" etc on anything coming into Canada by DHL, FedEx, etc. to the shipper. This includes items coming from the US which are clearly exempt under NAFTA and the new legislation as they are produced in the US (ie certain chocolates I have ordered), but they just don't care.
> 
> ...


The DHL scam is pretty well known. I read somewhere that you can call and refuse some of the fees and they will knock them off. I'm not sure it's worth the time it would take though, not on small amounts.

Canada Post sucks! I had a watch disappear after it had been marked as 'delivered to community mailbox'. The seller refused to open a claim and Canada Post would not acknowledge that it was missing, so I was out about $200. I will never buy from that vendor again. I spent weeks looking at the mailman seeing if he would wear my watch. That was years ago, and I still have no idea if it was delivered to a neighbor or was stolen through Canada Post.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> +1
> 
> How is this revised rough order?
> 
> ...


I wouldn't put Miyota 9015 above the ETA. Not that you can really find ETA movements on Ali. Now that Swatch is keeping them in-house even Swiss brands can't get them. SW200 is basically the top tier for AliExpress now.

I'd also put PT5000 above those other Chinese ETA-clones. I've heard a couple of stories of bad PT5000 but generally they seem good quality, as they are accepted by San Martin and other microbrands. Idk how they managed to beat Sea-Gull but the PT5000 has become one of China's most popular movements (internationally at least).

I'd also say NH35>821A>8215. But they are in the same tier. Similar reliability.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I wouldn't put Miyota 9015 above the ETA. Not that you can really find ETA movements on Ali. Now that Swatch is keeping them in-house even Swiss brands can't get them. SW200 is basically the top tier for AliExpress now.


Absolutely right. I have several watches with the Miyota 9015, and it is a great movement, but an ETA is a whole different level. The watch I am wearing today has an ETA 2893 Elabore movement. That movement alone costs around $350, which is more than the total price of most AliExpress watches, making it unrealistic to expect AliExpress watches to have that level of movement and still be affordable.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What's the watch?
Looks like a helipad in some Bladerunner movie



Springy Watch said:


> View attachment 15828553


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> What's the watch?
> Looks like a helipad in some Bladerunner movie


Nice description 

It's a Zelos Thresher : Thresher 500m GMT | Zelos Watches

Daytime shot:


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

crAss said:


> greenstars0614 is a known one with good reviews. I got one watch from them in the past. It just happened that it was cheaper in ebay in comparison to Ali.
> If you check their photos include mywatchcode.


Shipping is too expensive for my country unfortunately.
Has anyone had experience buying from moonlight9998? His photos also include mywatchcode watermark?

By the way, is there any difference between these 2 watches, or it is just a duplicate listing?








43mm PARNIS black dial Sapphire glass waterproof 200m automatic dive mens watch | eBay


● 200m water resistance. ● Dial : deep texture, with long, shallow waves black dial. ● Glass : Sapphire crystal anti reflective coating. ● Case Material : Solid 316L stainless steel case. ● Case thickness : 13mm.



www.ebay.com












20atm 43mm PARNIS black dial Sapphire glass Miyota automatic mens dving watch 682698401668 | eBay


● Dial : deep texture, with long, shallow waves black dial. ● Glass : Sapphire crystal anti reflective coating. ● 200m water resistance. ● Case Material : Solid 316L stainless steel case. ● Case thickness : 13mm.



www.ebay.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Nikola237 said:


> Shipping is too expensive for my country unfortunately.
> Has anyone had experience buying from moonlight9998? His photos also include mywatchcode watermark?
> 
> By the way, is there any difference between these 2 watches, or it is just a duplicate listing?
> ...


Different indices color - one silver, the other orange-ish. There is a number of color combinations available for this watch. Also it is an original design! Was considering it a couple of years ago, but did not get it due to size.


----------



## JMCCU (Apr 15, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Exactly one month since I ordered it, my sterile blue dial Cronos bronze willard arrived today. The colour of the dial is even more striking than I had anticipated. To be honest, I keep staring at it all the time.
> 
> In terms of QC, everything lines up well, bezel action is excellent. The only downside so far is that the crown action feels a bit stiff when hand winding. Hopefully it will loosen up in time.
> 
> View attachment 15812436


Can you share the link of this watch? Loveeee the look of it!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Absolutely right. I have several watches with the Miyota 9015, and it is a great movement, but an ETA is a whole different level. The watch I am wearing today has an ETA 2893 Elabore movement. That movement alone costs around $350, which is more than the total price of most AliExpress watches, making it unrealistic to expect AliExpress watches to have that level of movement and still be affordable.
> 
> View attachment 15828553


Curious, what puts it on another level? Especially when no display caseback.

I have a 2824-2 (Top grade, decorated, ~$300). Accuracy and finishing is well above any Asian movement I've had. But when it comes to winding and rotor noise, it's average. As a sheer workhorse, I bet 9015 gets the job done about as well. 
Hell, if you just want sheer long-term reliability, I bet NH35 isn't worse. Wonder if there is any empirical evidence for this, since both are so ubiquitous.

I think one of the main benefits of a $300+ movement is that you have something worth servicing. 9015 you (or your watchmaker) will probably source a new one and replace. Even SW200 is awkward and you might dispose depending on how cheaply you can source a new one. 
Replacement prices _in bulk_ are low on Alibaba. NH35 ($30), 9015 ($65), SW200 ($120). And that's for western customers, so I imagine Chinese businesses can get them even cheaper.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> I'd also say NH35>821A>8215. But they are in the same tier. Similar reliability.


Would you choose Miyota over Mingzhu for $10-15 more in a $75 watch? I'm waiting for this watch; I had ordered a sterile Miyota, which they've sold out of. Curious if you agree it was worth it. Is there a way I can tell from the second hand the difference?

Why do you rate NH35 slightly higher?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> Would you choose Miyota over Mingzhu for $10-15 more in a $75 watch? I'm waiting for this watch; I had ordered a sterile Miyota, which they've sold out of. Curious if you agree it was worth it. Is there a way I can tell from the second hand the difference?


It depends what you want out of the watch, but I would pay for the upgrade. If you just want a couple of years of fun with it and/or will probably flip it, I can see going as cheap as possible. But if you're buying it to be a keeper (and why wouldn't you buy to keep), then I would want it to be well-built and last as long as possible. Base Miyota and Seiko movements are known to be built like tanks and can last decades unserviced.
With this watch you're already paying for stainless steel, sapphire, and decent water resistance; so I don't see why you wouldn't opt for a movement that's durable too.

No, the second hand is gonna sweep the same.



> Why do you rate NH35 slightly higher?


Less rotor noise. And hacking over the 8215. The NH3x has a slightly better rep.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JMCCU said:


> Can you share the link of this watch? Loveeee the look of it!


Here you go, direct from the factory: 189.6US $ 40% OFF|Cronos Turtle Diver Men Watch Bronze Automatic PT5000 SW200 Rotating Bezel Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the suggestions but those are alloy cases.
> Willing to spend some money to get good quality stuff.


Not super expensive, but the *Pagani/Pagrne PD-2720K*. Seiko Meca-Quartz VK67.


----------



## JMCCU (Apr 15, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Here you go, direct from the factory: 189.6US $ 40% OFF|Cronos Turtle Diver Men Watch Bronze Automatic PT5000 SW200 Rotating Bezel Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Thanks! Do you mind sharing how much you got the watch for during the sale? I want to see if it's worth me holding out for another sale or if this price is reasonable.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JMCCU said:


> Thanks! Do you mind sharing how much you got the watch for during the sale? I want to see if it's worth me holding out for another sale or if this price is reasonable.


Although lots of watches were cheaper in the sale, this one wasn't. I think the current price is probably as good as it is going to get.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Question for modders: does this Aliexpress crystal remover work well? Is this kind of tool used by watchmakers?























17.15US $ |Watch Plastic Crystal Watchmaker Lift Front Case Remover Inserter Watch Glass Remove Replace Repair Opener Tool - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> Question for modders: does this Aliexpress crystal remover work well? Is this kind of tool used by watchmakers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was under the impression those were only used for Acrylic crystals. the "legs" compress the plastic crystal enough to be lifted out of the case....so it's not going to work on glass crystals.

I use one exactly like this with good success








3.34US $ 36% OFF|2022 Hot sale Watch Case Press 12 Dies Watch Crystal Front Back Case Cover Screw Presser Close Watchmakers Repair Kit Tool набор|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I was under the impression those were only used for Acrylic crystals. the "legs" compress the plastic crystal enough to be lifted out of the case....so it's not going to work on glass crystals.
> 
> I use one exactly like this with good success
> 
> ...


Most acrylic crystals can be pushed out by hand and then use a standard press to push in the new crystal. I have one of those many pronged ones but have only used it once and it was a disaster, cut in to and marked the side of the crystal with the prongs. Think that type is only really used in specific circumstances i.e where you can't remove the mechanism from the back to get access to the crystal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Most acrylic crystals can be pushed out by hand and then use a standard press to push in the new crystal. I have one of those many pronged ones but have only used it once and it was a disaster, cut in to and marked the side of the crystal with the prongs. Think that type is only really used in specific circumstances i.e where you can't remove the mechanism from the back to get access to the crystal.


Thanks for the excellent feedback, exactly what I wanted to know!


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

JMCCU said:


> Thanks! Do you mind sharing how much you got the watch for during the sale? I want to see if it's worth me holding out for another sale or if this price is reasonable.


Definitely hold out for sale. I picked up mine for the current price but only after 20% tax was added to UK ☹. Without tax definitely cheaper if you're in the US.


----------



## JMCCU (Apr 15, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I had heard that Seagull watches had good movements, so I must confess to be a little disappointed with the Seagull I got in the 11/11 sale.
> 
> After timing continually now for four days, it is gaining +80 seconds per day. Having spoken to Seagull yesterday, this is on the upper end of expected gain.
> 
> ...


So I've gone through roughly 150 pages (starting from the most recent) because I recently found this thread. I never took Ali serious before although my typical watches cost me on average $500 so I by no means buy expensive watches. It seems as though my tastes align with yours because all the ones that peak my interest seem to be ones you post. I've tried finding this watch myself on Ali to not be a nuisance but I can't. Mind sharing the link on this one as well? I really like the numbers on the dial.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9113 ~16$ 17.99US $ 40% OFF|SKMEI Lovers Watches Men And Women Fashion Casual Watch Nylon Strap 30M Waterproof Multiple Quartz Wristwatches reloj hombr 9133|watches center|watches mauricewatch unisex - AliExpress


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JMCCU said:


> So I've gone through roughly 150 pages (starting from the most recent) because I recently found this thread. I never took Ali serious before although my typical watches cost me on average $500 so I by no means buy expensive watches. It seems as though my tastes align with yours because all the ones that peak my interest seem to be ones you post. I've tried finding this watch myself on Ali to not be a nuisance but I can't. Mind sharing the link on this one as well? I really like the numbers on the dial.


Thanks for the kind words. I agree with you that you have to be very careful with AliExpress watches, to make sure you are getting a good watch. This group has helped me very much with that. Here's the Seagull watch you were asking about: 97.49US $ 61% OFF|Seagull Genuine Leather Band PVD With Stainless Steel Rose Gold Hands Exhibition Back Automatic Men's Watch Sea gull D819.437|pvd|pvd automatic watchpvd watch - AliExpress


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

Can someone say if the San Martin Water Ghost V3 has AR Coating on the glass and if you can remove the cyclops safely without visible marks or a destroyed AR?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9113 ~16$ 17.99US $ 40% OFF|SKMEI Lovers Watches Men And Women Fashion Casual Watch Nylon Strap 30M Waterproof Multiple Quartz Wristwatches reloj hombr 9133|watches center|watches mauricewatch unisex - AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perfect Independence Day watch!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Zimzalabim said:


> Can someone say if the San Martin Water Ghost V3 has AR Coating on the glass and if you can remove the cyclops safely without visible marks or a destroyed AR?


I believe SM is smart enough to only use the AR on the inside surface of the crystal. Someone else who owns one would need to verify.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

What is the general consensus on Reef Tiger watches? Are they any good? Are they one to stay away from?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Thanks for the kind words. I agree with you that you have to be very careful with AliExpress watches, to make sure you are getting a good watch. This group has helped me very much with that. Here's the Seagull watch you were asking about: 97.49US $ 61% OFF|Seagull Genuine Leather Band PVD With Stainless Steel Rose Gold Hands Exhibition Back Automatic Men's Watch Sea gull D819.437|pvd|pvd automatic watchpvd watch - AliExpress


The movement in the watch is the "ST6103K", a decorated variant of the ST6 series. This is not a high-end, Sea-Gull movement, and is one of the smaller, and cheaper calibers they make. It's way better than most Tongji-based automatics, but is generally considered inferior to the ST16, and is mostly used in "ladies" watches. Pagani did use the ST6 in their original PD-1617 Aquaracer homage, most likely to save a few dollars. The second generation PD-1668, switched to an NH-35A in Pagani's move upmarket.

In a watch this price, you would usually expect an ST16, or ST25.

The ST16 is based on the Miyota 8 Series architecture, with several modifications and refinements. While they are fairly reliable, they can experience second hand stutter, based on the Miyota's original design. The ST16 is good enough to have been copied by a couple of Swiss movement manufacturers.

The ST25 series of calibers were a clean sheet design, and have a sterling reputation.

Sea-Gull also produces the ST21 and ST18, ETA clones, and the ST21 formed the basis for the Swiss Technology Production, STP1-11.

Most Sea-Gull movements have a good reputation because the company is the largest producers of mechanical watch movements, in the world. The company even built a modern production facility to increase their overall quality. They do however, produce numerous caliber lines, at various price points.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> Question for modders: does this Aliexpress crystal remover work well? Is this kind of tool used by watchmakers?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's 'ok', meaning I wouldn't use it on anything more expensive than an older Vostok - the tolerances on the teeth aren't brilliant and one or two needed a gentle filing down to make them work better. One thing I found was that the O rings in mine (which keep the teeth apart and at a uniform distance) were rotted and I had to source replacements on ebay. If I were looking for another, I'd spend more money.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Guys what do you reckon the difference is between these two? The seller (as usual) is not too helpful. Is it basically the same watch but in one I'm getting also the bracelet for the same price?
Where is the poop? 









88.0US $ |watch High quality antique watch automatic NH35 movement mechanical 39.5mm sterile dial aluminum bezel green luminous dial R8656|Watch Faces| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













94.05US $ 5% OFF|Antique Watch 1960 Men's 39.5mm Japanese Nh35 Movement Black Sterile Dial Aluminum Plate Bezel Green Luminous G11 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I'm looking to change the dial anyway with one that has a date window.

The first one says "Upgrade quality version".


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> Most acrylic crystals can be pushed out by hand and then use a standard press to push in the new crystal. I have one of those many pronged ones but have only used it once and it was a disaster, cut in to and marked the side of the crystal with the prongs. Think that type is only really used in specific circumstances i.e where you can't remove the mechanism from the back to get access to the crystal.


I have an old US Military Benrus field watch. It has a solid back case and an acrylic crystal. The only way to service it is to remove the crystal with a tool like this. I did replace the crystal in mine and will say that the original crystal was quite stiff after 51 years and had to twist it much tighter than I thought I would. It helped me install the new crystal without issue. If I put a dimple in the side of the new crystal from one of the prongs, I did not notice it.

On this tool, I didn't feel like trying to sort the wheat from the chaff on Aliexpress. I paid a few dollars more and ordered this one from esslinger.com, and it did its job fantastically.









Watch Crystal Remover and Inserter Crystal Lift Tool


This high quality crystal lift was made to make removing and replacing watch crystals safe and easy. This watchmakers tool is just the thing to take the hassle out of removing watch crystals, now you can replace your watch crystal with ease.




www.esslinger.com














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jrocco866 (Apr 16, 2021)

Been lurking here for a while now. Got this in today. Ordered after it was initially posted here. Great watch at the price point.









109.45US $ 45% OFF|Qm "vietnam" Platoon Us Special Forces Udt Military Men's Sport Outdoor Colourful 300m Diver Watch With C3 Luminous Sm8019b - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jrocco866 said:


> Been lurking here for a while now. Got this in today. Ordered after it was initially posted here. Great watch at the price point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that they call this "Vietnam"* Diver's* watch, when it is a homage of a MODERN *Marathon Navigator*, Mil-Spec* pilot's watch*. A real Marathon Navigator has a fiberglass case, sapphire crystal, Tritium hands and indices, and a Swiss made ETA F06 3 jewel high-torque Quartz movement. They are only rated for 30m or 60m (US Govt.) of WR.
Approx. $250 to $320










If you squint, the "QM" logo even looks like Marathon's.










*Whoops - MY BAD!

Benrus Type II/Type-2 Class A Diver *rated to 365m WR!

Benrus sells the earlier, Type-I Reissue, for $1695.00, but it does have an ETA automatic movement.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Heithel said:


> Guys what do you reckon the difference is between these two? The seller (as usual) is not too helpful. Is it basically the same watch but in one I'm getting also the bracelet for the same price?
> Where is the poop?
> 
> 
> ...


Same watch, but be careful with branding. These are flooding Aliexpress at the moment. I think you can find much sharper pricing. FYI these have a bi-directional bezel which I think sits on a plastic or rubber ring. If you get the Bliger sterile version you can get a sapphire crystal, unidirectional click bezel, 40mm case, glidelock style clasp and an exhibition caseback. Mine is totally sterile, but I had a laugh at the 904L on the stickers. Annoyingly, it has male endlinks.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Curious, what puts it on another level? Especially when no display caseback.
> 
> I have a 2824-2 (Top grade, decorated, ~$300). Accuracy and finishing is well above any Asian movement I've had. But when it comes to winding and rotor noise, it's average. As a sheer workhorse, I bet 9015 gets the job done about as well.
> Hell, if you just want sheer long-term reliability, I bet NH35 isn't worse. Wonder if there is any empirical evidence for this, since both are so ubiquitous.
> ...


The truth is that the Sellita SW200 is exactly the same as a like-grade ETA 2824-2, with interchangeable parts. ETA has more name cache, but the movements are physically, and qualitatively identical. Neither of these Swiss movements is considered as sturdy and reliable as the NH-35A. I suspect the Miyota 9015 would also win in any contest based on objective criteria, especially when expertly adjusted and decoration is not a concern.

I'm not sure why having a movement that is too expensive to replace, and needs more frequent servicing, is a net plus? Many people, should they even choose to repair or overhaul their watch, will elect to replace their ETA 2824-2 with an SW200, when that is the more cost effective alternative.









Making Sense Of The Sellita SW200 Movement: Same As ETA 2824-2 | aBlogtoWatch


Lots of people are starting to notice that watch makers are starting to indicate the movement of a watch as “Swiss Movement.” For most of us, such an ambiguous designation is unacceptable, as this can mean just about anything. Strictly speaking, for a watch or movement to legally have the “Swiss...



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Techme said:


> Same watch, but be careful with branding. These are flooding Aliexpress at the moment. I think you can find much sharper pricing. FYI these have a bi-directional bezel which I think sits on a plastic or rubber ring. If you get the Bliger sterile version you can get a sapphire crystal, unidirectional click bezel, 40mm case, glidelock style clasp and an exhibition caseback. Mine is totally sterile, but I had a laugh at the 904L on the stickers. Annoyingly, it has male endlinks.
> View attachment 15831290
> View attachment 15831291


So basically you think I should just get the one with the bracelet for more value for money?

I wonder what the "improvements" are between the two versions. 

Yeah I know about the bidirectional friction bezel thanks. I'm ok with all these things including acrylic because I'm basically building this:










All these quirks are coherent with the original. I'm gonna use the dial I have in this one to do it which is inspired to that:










As you can see that watch is basically the same of the Bliger you showed just by Pagani. I'll use this dial on that one:










That's why I was looking for that vintage base model with "inferior" specs.

The seller is not able whatsoever to tell me what the difference is between the two and is just replying nonsense like "Hello friend this watch has the Seiko logo.
Thank you"


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Heithel said:


> So basically you think I should just get the one with the bracelet for more value for money?
> 
> I wonder what the "improvements" are between the two versions.
> 
> ...


If they're the same price, get the bracelet. But shop around, there are so many sellers on Aliexpress and ebay selling the exact same case. Try scrolling to the bottom of the listing and see what else is suggested.

I am going to attempt to build the same as you. Still waiting for parts and tools to arrive though. Hopefully the hands I've ordered are the yellow ones, not the orange ones - hard to tell in photos. If I'm happy with the results, I'll probably build another with the acrylic crystal case. It's going to be hard to show restraint. I'm deep enough down this rabbit hole already. 

I bought this one:








55.76US $ 32% OFF|Miuksi 40mm / 43mm Transparent Case Sapphire Glass Fit Eta2836 Nh35 Nh36 Miyota 8205 8215 821a Mingzhu Dg 2813 3804 Movement - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Very good looking.
Can you make a mini review?
Interested in knowing about the quality of the bezel and lume...



jrocco866 said:


> Been lurking here for a while now. Got this in today. Ordered after it was initially posted here. Great watch at the price point.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Heithel said:


> So basically you think I should just get the one with the bracelet for more value for money?
> 
> I wonder what the "improvements" are between the two versions.
> 
> ...


The text on that Brolex dial seriously got me! That's good humor!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Techme said:


> If they're the same price, get the bracelet. But shop around, there are so many sellers on Aliexpress and ebay selling the exact same case. Try scrolling to the bottom of the listing and see what else is suggested.
> 
> I am going to attempt to build the same as you. Still waiting for parts and tools to arrive though. Hopefully the hands I've ordered are the yellow ones, not the orange ones - hard to tell in photos. If I'm happy with the results, I'll probably build another with the acrylic crystal case. It's going to be hard to show restraint. I'm deep enough down this rabbit hole already.
> 
> ...


Yeah my issue is that I have the tools and everything, but I don't have parts to spare compatible with the dial I'm gonna use which is with date window for NH35. 
I looked into getting all the parts separate but it ends up being more expensive while also having to deal with cutting the stem which is my least favourite part.



En_Nissen said:


> The text on that Brolex dial seriously got me! That's good humor!


I know right? 
Can't take credit for it though, the mastermind behind it was one of the brothers of the BSHT.

It's gonna work well in that case with the blue bezel because being a modern Rolex inspired dial it better matches that modern case, and it'll also be in line with this Rolex's last release, including the polished centre link bracelet.










So all very faithful to the real thing while completely taking the piss with all the BSH nonsense written all over the dial


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

jrocco866 said:


> Been lurking here for a while now. Got this in today. Ordered after it was initially posted here. Great watch at the price point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! How is the bezel action and are the lugs straight or curved downwards?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

jrocco866 said:


> Been lurking here for a while now. Got this in today. Ordered after it was initially posted here. Great watch at the price point.


Looks great! Nice to hear it's a keeper! Mine got stuck between the seller and outbound so it should be landing here in the states today...probably another week before it arrives.

Can't wait to review it....looks superb!

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

These evil coupons that accumulate and attack you suddenly, when you least expect it, are terrible. 
I had to exterminate them by purchasing a Pagani Design PD1671. 
I chose the black one, also considering how I have seen fewer reviews of this model around; after all, you know, curiosity is almost worse than the accumulation of evil coupons


----------



## Abgul (Oct 24, 2020)

I've bought a couple of Seagulls from the official store. They are decently priced when on sale and have some quality to it.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

En_Nissen said:


> The text on that Brolex dial seriously got me! That's good humor!


I kind of wish it said Superlative Bronometer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Pargne Design Tuna. The dimension is definitely different from Tuna. Bezel looks more fat and dial, hands are different from seiko. More like citizen.









113.99US $ 81% OFF|Pagrne Design Diver Men's Watch 300m Waterproof Nh35 Mechanical Watches Sapphire Crystal Automatic Wristwatch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

hietsukka said:


> Looks great! How is the bezel action and are the lugs straight or curved downwards?


I have my eye on this one too. Lovely design.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6013 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The truth is that the Sellita SW200 is exactly the same as a like-grade ETA 2824-2, with interchangeable parts. ETA has more name cache, but the movements are physically, and qualitatively identical. Neither of these Swiss movements is considered as sturdy and reliable as the NH-35A. I suspect the Miyota 9015 would also win in any contest based on objective criteria, especially when expertly adjusted and decoration is not a concern.
> 
> I'm not sure why having a movement that is too expensive to replace, and needs more frequent servicing, is a net plus? Many people, should they even choose to repair or overhaul their watch, will elect to replace their ETA 2824-2 with an SW200, when that is the more cost effective alternative.
> 
> ...


Ultimately NH35 does make most sense if you just want a reliable workhorse. 
When I say having something be serviceable as a perk, I mean relative to movements like base SW200 where you're already spending a bit more for something 'fancy', but not enough to distinguish it from cheaper dump&replace movements like NH35. Servicing of a simple 3-hander and swapping in a new SW200 costs about the same. 
Basically, I think it makes sense to either go the budget route and plan to replace (like NH35, sub-$100). Or get something nicer that's worth servicing (~$250+ movements).


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

jrocco866 said:


> Been lurking here for a while now. Got this in today. Ordered after it was initially posted here. Great watch at the price point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed this one the other day, I was eyeing the other version, how is the lume?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New San Martin ST-19 Bicompax Chronograph

























Specsheet:
Model：SN0052-JS
Movement：Hand-winding ST1901
Case material：316L Stainless Steel
Case Diameter: 40mm（Excluding crown）
L2L: 48mm
Thickness: 13mm（Including glass)
Strap size: 20mm
Glass：Double Domed Sapphire with Inner AR-coating
Lume：Patina C3
Water resistance：100M
Weight：150g 

Planned Release price: $350.00


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have bought a couple of watches from WR Watches in the past, when they are cheaper than AliExpress. Mostly, they seem to sell watches from the Lugyou factory: San Martin, Cronos, Hruodland, etc, which are my favourite AliExpress brands.

The only downside for the past year is that WR Watches have insisted on sending watches via DHL. Not only has this meant a $20 shipping fee, it has also vastly increased the chances of having to pay customs taxes and fees, and DHL's expensive "customs handling fee".

Today, I received an email saying that they are again offering free postage by registered mail. This, of course, saves on the shipping fee, and also dramatically reduces the chances of being hit by customs taxes and fees.

With this latest news, I recommend them as a good alternative to AliExpress when shopping for "higher end" AliExpress watches.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> New San Martin ST-19 Bicompax Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tremendous and I'm sure the build quality will be good...but again this is another example of SM pricing getting up there. Sure it has a decent handwinder rather than a Citizen quartz or Seiko meca-quartz movement. But I'll stick to my trusty PD Daytona homage which costs a pittance.

Damn it looks hot though . The physical dimensions are perfect. I also like the female end links and snowflake hands. The rivet bracelet might be overkill though. If it was cheaper and quartz I'd be all in.

Who will be the first to guinea pig?


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have bought a couple of watches from WR Watches in the past, when they are cheaper than AliExpress. Mostly, they seem to sell watches from the Lugyou factory: San Martin, Cronos, Hurodland, etc, which are my favourite AliExpress brands.
> 
> The only downside for the past year is that WR Watches have insisted on sending watches via DHL. Not only has this meant a $20 shipping fee, it has also vastly increased the chances of having to pay customs taxes and fees, and DHL's expensive "customs handling fee".
> 
> ...


Do they mark the cost as being low? Am tempted to order from them into UK.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> New San Martin ST-19 Bicompax Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The new tudor line is out! Waiting to see also the mecha-quartz homages from pagani and the like.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> Looks tremendous and I'm sure the build quality will be good...but again this is *another example of SM pricing getting up there.* .


Ya, I think this is an example of SM being very aggressively adventurous, and/or, being super confident in their quality, so as to really test the "let the market decide" principle.

I recently caved and bought one of their submariners for USD $237.
Did I think it was too much? YES! I did. I would've preferred to pay no more than 160.
But there they are, making sexy thangs.

I watched some YT reviews, and even at that price, there is apparently some quality control issues, like, slight misalignment of the bezel. GGGGRRRRRHH!!

We'll see if I end up flipping it. But I had to see one for myself.... see if they're just uppity.


----------



## craiger (Dec 29, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> Pargne Design Tuna. The dimension is definitely different from Tuna. Bezel looks more fat and dial, hands are different from seiko. More like citizen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


300m WR is a move up for PD. One thing that always held me back was the 100M WR on their "divers". This might be enough to move the needle for me to pick one up.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Tanz99 said:


> Do they mark the cost as being low? Am tempted to order from them into UK.


They have excellent customer service, responding very quickly when I had questions, and are very helpful. I am sure they can mark the cost lower if you ask them too.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> They have excellent customer service, responding very quickly when I had questions, and are very helpful. I am sure they can mark the cost lower if you ask them too.


Thanks for the quick response. That's me sold... and poorer.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Desk-bound said:


> New San Martin ST-19 Bicompax Chronograph
> 
> Specsheet:
> Model：SN0052-JS
> ...


The renderings i saw and posted was black and white all over and now the dial is slightly yellow, the hands and markers are even more yellow? What a mess.
Guess they needed to make this one "vintage" too and ruin it, good job San Martin. ??
(Maybe irl it'll look good but i doubt it)


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

Abgul said:


> I've bought a couple of Seagulls from the official store. They are decently priced when on sale and have some quality to it.


Which ones?
Comparing seagull with suggess, there is a significativa price hike.

Which has stopped me from going there.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Calmab said:


> Which ones?
> Comparing seagull with suggess, there is a significativa price hike.
> 
> Which has stopped me from going there.
> ...


I got a lemon sugess panda chrono - I don't believe such a watch could go out of San Martin's door. On the other hand, given the partial refund, I can live with its deficiencies without thinking twice about it:

Most important thing, the text on the dial is darki-ish blue instead of black and the red text on the outer part of the dial is barely seen. I guess they were running out of ink, but printed this dial (and maybe others) before changing it.
There are 3 marks on the crown. They are visible at a 10 cm distance and they got better after hours of rubbing, but never vanished completely - originally they were 3 times the size. They look like as very dried epoxy used to stick the protective foil that simply does not go away (tried different chemicals).
The movement is +70-75s/day. This can certainly be improved with regulation, which I will do sometime in the future.

Taking in account the refund, it was only ~75 euros and I can overlook the above.

In any case, San Martin is a class higher than sugess...


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

crAss said:


> I got a lemon sugess panda chrono - I don't believe such a watch could go out of San Martin's door. On the other hand, given the partial refund, I can live with its deficiencies without thinking twice about it:
> 
> Most important thing, the text on the dial is darki-ish blue instead of black and the red text on the outer part of the dial is barely seen. I guess they were running out of ink, but printed this dial (and maybe others) before changing it.
> There are 3 marks on the crown. They are visible at a 10 cm distance and they got better after hours of rubbing, but never vanished completely - originally they were 3 times the size. They look like as very dried epoxy used to stick the protective foil that simply does not go away (tried different chemicals).
> ...


Thanks for the info. The sugess moonphase tempts me but I'll take my time with that one.

Great to have have feedback on the SM, I'm waiting for the vintage diver to arrive


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Alex_B. said:


> The renderings i saw and posted was black and white all over and now the dial is slightly yellow, the hands and markers are even more yellow? What a mess.
> Guess they needed to make this one "vintage" too and ruin it, good job San Martin.
> (Maybe irl it'll look good but i doubt it)
> 
> ...


The yellow hands and markers having a yellow appearance is a result of them using C3 lume. I actually quite like it (and the dash of red) as it breaks up the monochrome and looks more fun.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

here is a nice looking Nakzen : for the rose gold and gold models (indices and bracelet) do you think it will stand in time ? (the color)
Seems automatic but picture says quartz 








173.14US $ |NAKZEN – montre bracelet de luxe pour hommes, étanche, automatique et mécanique, en acier inoxydable, cadeaux | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Just a small update on the Agelocer "Lake Baikal" that I recently bought:

The power reserve of the Hangzhou 7200 movement inside is indeed 80 hrs. as claimed; in fact I even got 82 hrs. out of it.
Quite amazing I think and I don't know of any Swiss or German watch at this price point that could manage this.










I'm really loving this watch, so much in fact that I recently bought another one with a brown dial. I ordered it from Alibaba instead of Aliexpress or Chrono24. It was a whopping $100 cheaper there!

So for those interested in Agelocer watches (e.g.the Nomos homages) it might be worthwile to check out Alibaba.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

jovame said:


> Just a small update on the Agelocer "Lake Baikal" that I recently bought:
> 
> The power reserve of the Hangzhou 7200 movement inside is indeed 80 hrs. as claimed; in fact I even got 82 hrs. out of it.
> Quite amazing I think and I don't know of any Swiss or German watch at this price point that could manage this.
> ...


How is the steel bracelet?

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

New Pagani AP RO looks pretty good








118.99US $ 83% OFF|2022 PAGANI DESIGN Top Brand New 39mm Men's Automatic Mechanical Watches luxury Sapphire Stainless Steel Men watch reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





40mm and overall proportions seem much better than the Cadisen. It is like double the price though, again showing PD is their slightly higher-end offering (same company afaik). 
Still, I'm used to seeing PD around £50-75. Just north of £100 idk if I really want an AP knock-off from PD. But for those that do want an AP homage, I think this is the one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> New Pagani AP RO looks pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely looks bigger than 40mm on the pictures (inc. user review), I'd drop the seller a message before ordering, better safe than sorry.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Definitely looks bigger than 40mm on the pictures (inc. user review), I'd drop the seller a message before ordering, better safe than sorry.


this guy put callipers on it, it is 40


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

kovy71 said:


> How is the steel bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


Personally I like it and I think it suits the watch very well. It has a double push butterfly clasp that functions well, nicely brushed links with polished middle sections and overall feels very solid.

Two things you should know, links are not connected with screws but pushpins. However they are easily removed with standard tools. The direction in which they should be pushed out is indicated with little arrows on the inside of the links.
The 2nd thing is that all removable links are the same size. It could be that removing 2 links makes the bracelet too tight, but removing only 1 link makes it too big. Also there's no microadjustment.


----------



## jrocco866 (Apr 16, 2021)

cuica said:


> Very good looking.
> Can you make a mini review?
> Interested in knowing about the quality of the bezel and lume...





hietsukka said:


> Looks great! How is the bezel action and are the lugs straight or curved downwards?





FORMULa said:


> I noticed this one the other day, I was eyeing the other version, how is the lume?


Bezel is meh at best. Feels cheap. Probably the weakest point of the watch. It seems to be bi-directional at times and other times it won't turn clockwise.

Lume is very good in my opinion, especially for a ~$75 watch. I don't have much to compare with currently but it's on par with my EMG Nemo diver and better than my 90s Seiko quartz diver (probably a given due to its age.)

Lugs are curved downward.

A few other small cons: "Calss A" typo on the back, and I wish the nato came with black hardware. But overall I am very happy with it for the price.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My little square collection is taking shape. I'm half tempted to start a microbrand  (kidding)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> New Pagani AP RO looks pretty good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pagani/Pargne Designs is the same company as Benyar, but has no relation that I know of to Cadisen. The confusion of brands being interrelated often comes from the number of Chinese mushroom brands concentrated in the Shenzhen and Guangzhou metropolitan areas, in Guangdong Province (formerly Canton). Many unaffiliated brands end up using the same OEMs to produce some of all of their product lines, or they choose the same catalog cases.

Cadisen's trademark is owned by Shenzhen Cadisen Watch Industry Co., Ltd.
Benyar's trademark is held by Ye Yingbin (the Benyar US website also sells a Pagani model)
Pagrne Design's trademark is owned by Ye Yingxi

Many of the "official" and "factory" Benyar and Pagni/Pargne stores on AliExpress, sell both brands, but not Cadisen.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jovame said:


> Just a small update on the Agelocer "Lake Baikal" that I recently bought:
> 
> The power reserve of the Hangzhou 7200 movement inside is indeed 80 hrs. as claimed; in fact I even got 82 hrs. out of it.
> Quite amazing I think and I don't know of any Swiss or German watch at this price point that could manage this.


Tissot, Certina or Hamilton with the ETA Powermatic 80, come pretty close, but most real Swiss Watches will cost more than one that just falsely claims Swiss residence. It's just way cheaper to have your watches made entirely in China, and just invent a false Swiss factory for your website.

A Certina DS-1, Powermatic 80, is just $399 at Jomashop, and a Tissot PR100, "Asian Games" Powermatic 80 is only $299.99

ETA did modify their 2824-2 to run at 21,600, instead of 28,800, in addition to a new material mainspring, to achieve an 80 hr. PR. The Hangzhou 7 Series uses a clean sheet design, and manages 80 hours AND 28,800 bph. Is having a real, Swiss movement more valuable, than a Chinese caliber with a smoother sweep?










Agelocer may produce quality watches, but their marketing is complete BS. The fact you can buy them off AliExpress and Alibaba. might be a hint that they aren't Swiss. Unfortunately, their prices don't seem in line with their actual, Chinese origins and horological history. There are famous Chinese brands that command similar prices, but based on their reputation or features, not on made up stories.

I'm guessing Agelocers are produced in Guangzhou (formerly the city of Canton), judging by all the Guangzhou-based companies on Alibaba that sell them. Their trademarks are owned by :

ZEIT HERZ LTD INTERNATIONAL GROUP LIMITED
Address: RM 1802B-A1 FORTRESS TOWER 250 KING'S RD NORTH POINT HONG KONG 999077

But Guangzhou, is not that far away for production facilities.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Pagani/Pargne Designs is the same company a Benyar, but no relation that I know of to Cadisen. The confusion of brands being interrelated often comes from the number of Chinese mushroom brands concentrated in the Shenzhen and Guangzhou metropolitan areas, in Guangdong Province (formerly Canton). Many unaffiliated brands end up using the same OEMs to produce some of all of their product lines, or the chooses the same catalog cases.
> 
> Cadisen's trademark is owned by Shenzhen Cadisen Watch Industry Co., Ltd.
> Benyar's trademark is held by Ye Yingbin (the Benyar US website also sells a Pagani model)
> ...


That website you linked also sells Cadisen








Buy New Model Automatic watch Japan NH35A at benyar.us


Buy New Model Automatic watch Japan NH35A at benyar.us! Free shipping to 185 countries. 45 days money back guarantee.




benyar.us





I've seen quite a few sellers sell specifically PD/Pargne, Benyar, and Cadisen. Hence why I think they are related. Using the same OEM seems probable.

Those trademarks are interesting. Though it seems almost pointless sometimes to try and track down who owns/runs what in China. The whole country runs on smoke and mirrors


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

I wonder how this Phylida sub homage without cyclops compares to Cronos's and SM's offerings. It's practically half the price.

link


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Alex_B. said:


> The renderings i saw and posted was black and white all over and now the dial is slightly yellow, the hands and markers are even more yellow? What a mess.
> Guess they needed to make this one "vintage" too and ruin it, good job San Martin. ??
> (Maybe irl it'll look good but i doubt it)
> 
> ...


The script San Martin logo is so much nicer than that hexagon or the all caps Hollywood-like sign they also do.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Elston Gunn said:


> The script San Martin logo is so much nicer than that hexagon or the all caps Hollywood-like sign they also do.


I disagree and prefer the hexagon which both renderings have.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Alex_B. said:


> I disagree and prefer the hexagon which both renderings have.


Turn it 90 degrees and I'd agree.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I want to express my thanks to the people in this thread for being an incredibly helpful, welcoming, and non-judgemental community. It has always surprised and saddened me to see "watch snobs" being mean to people on some forums, but I never see that here. It is greatly appreciated.


I couldn't agree more 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> That website you linked also sells Cadisen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've done research on Pagani before. Anyone spot any 11.11 bargains?

*Pagrne Design* - Ye Yingxi No.33, Xiazhaiwai, Pudou Village, Zhanlong Town, Puning City, _Guangdong, PRC_
Ye Yingbin at same address, owns *Benyar* trademark on behalf of *Guangzhou Pagani Watch Co. Ltd.*

"PAGANI DESIGN is an independent watch brand *Established in Guangzhou China at August 15, 2012*, the company is committed to R&D, production, and sales of cross-border watch. At present, our products are well received by international customers from Europe, America, Middle East, Southeast Asia, Africa, South America and Russia and other countries and regions. " About Pagani Design Watch

Cadisen is a Shenzhen based company. The Cadisen Royal Oak was such a hot watch for a while, it's no wonder the US distributor for Benyar added it to his inventory.

*Shenzhen Cadisen Watch Co., LTD*
Address: 8th Floor, Building E, Mingjinhai Industrial Zone, Gushu 1st Road, Gushu Village, Xixiang Town, Baoan District, Shenzhen
Tel: 400-878-6957
Fax: 0755-23047899
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.cadisen.com

"CADISEN is a famous Chinese watch brand, born in Shenzhen, which is known as the "China Watch Capital", and completed its brand establishment in 2011. It is a high-quality watch enterprise integrating professional design, research and development, manufacturing and sales." 公司简介_卡迪森官网--精彩，来自时间的见证

According to their self-published histories, Cadisen predates Pagani, and they were established in different cities.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> The renderings i saw and posted was black and white all over and now the dial is slightly yellow, the hands and markers are even more yellow? What a mess.
> Guess they needed to make this one "vintage" too and ruin it, good job San Martin. ??
> (Maybe irl it'll look good but i doubt it)
> 
> ...


Huh, that reminded me that I'm still waiting for this 39mm Explorer from San Martin to show up on Ali.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

mougino said:


> My little square collection is taking shape. I'm half tempted to start a microbrand  (kidding)


Very cool! What movement are you using? And how long does it take to build? Im tempted to start building my own to learn more.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> ETA did modify their 2824-2 to run at 21,600, instead of 28,800, in addition to a new material mainspring, to achieve an 80 hr. PR. The Hangzhou 7 Series uses a clean sheet design, and manages 80 hours AND 28,800 bph. Is having a real, Swiss movement more valuable, than a Chinese caliber with a smoother sweep?


This is the point exactly. Hangzhou is a 4 Hz movement and something I really like. I am glad I got my tissot with the original 28,800 bhp movement - for me the smooth seconds hand is more important than power reserve, since in any case I have more than 2 watches. I guess the 80 hour power reserve makes sense only if you have 2 watches, one for office use and one from friday afternoon to monday morning so that you don't have to wind again your office watch. 
Anyone knows the price of the Hangzhou 7 series and how it compares to PT5000 mostly in terms of reliability? I would be willing to go to the 100-150 euro price range for a 4 Hz reliable movement.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> this guy put callipers on it, it is 40


40 mm is great! My Didun is 42mm and wears big. In reality I would still buy the didun because of the bracelet style though...


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> New San Martin ST-19 Bicompax Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow - if the craftmanship is of decent quality, they should buy a good designer, build the brand step by step and sell it for triple the price


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> This is the point exactly. Hangzhou is a 4 Hz movement and something I really like. I am glad I got my tissot with the original 28,800 bhp movement - for me the smooth seconds hand is more important than power reserve, since in any case I have more than 2 watches. I guess the 80 hour power reserve makes sense only if you have 2 watches, one for office use and one from friday afternoon to monday morning so that you don't have to wind again your office watch.
> Anyone knows the price of the Hangzhou 7 series and how it compares to PT5000 mostly in terms of reliability? I would be willing to go to the 100-150 euro price range for a 4 Hz reliable movement.


The Agelocer is about triple your price range, but there are a few other AliExpress models using this movement.

This Borman is about 150 Euros

This Boderry faux diver is slightly cheaper


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> The script San Martin logo is so much nicer than that hexagon or the all caps Hollywood-like sign they also do.


Yup, love the vintage diver script, and picked one up. 
Hate the hexagonal new logo, so when I wanted a subby homage, and got the Cronos (I know, I know, many don't like it but I like the logo and script)


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The Agelocer is about triple your price range, but there are a few other AliExpress models using this movement.
> 
> This Borman is about 150 Euros
> 
> This Boderry faux diver is slightly cheaper


maybe not quite triple on Alibaba





__





Agelocer-Brand-Simple-Watches-for-Men


Agelocer-Brand-Simple-Watches-for-Men



www.alibaba.com





The movement in my Boderry which is also this movement has about a 88 hour power reserve, but runs +22 sec a day. The youtube channel relative time also had a very fast movement, probably defectively so or magnetized.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> The movement in my Boderry which is also this movement has about a 88 hour power reserve, but runs +22 sec a day. The youtube channel relative time also had a very fast movement, probably defectively so or magnetized.


Just +22 seconds for magnetism? I guess very far chance. The 2 cases my watches got magnetized were many minutes a day off before de-magnetizing them...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

+22spd is probably within spec, doubt it's magnetised. I've had a couple of Seagulls that were +20~30 out of the box. 
Perhaps not the healthiest of movements, idk. But it is stunning.


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

A shipment from the "Trendy Mens Watch Store" (watch out fella's) was cancelled during shipping. No reason. I started a chat to see why it said cancelled, and they are saying I started a dispute? They have cancelled my order before answering why it was being called back. I've received emails stating that my full payment and shipping costs should show up back on my card....when? They said "you'll please be patient" F-that!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Mr Dennis said:


> A shipment from the "Trendy Mens Watch Store" (watch out fella's) was cancelled during shipping. No reason. I started a chat to see why it said cancelled, and they are saying I started a dispute? They have cancelled my order before answering why it was being called back. I've received emails stating that my full payment and shipping costs should show up back on my card....when? They said "you'll please be patient" F-that!


The first watch I got from them watch in the last sale, the pagani bb homage. They sent it fast and is now waiting customs clearance in my country. I have talked to the seller and seemed very helpful trying of course to make a sale. A small request was also accepted after the purchase.
In any case cancelling without a credible reason is bad...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Another interesting thing is that the first item from the sale to get cleared and be on its way to my home in my country is an item sent with normal Chinese post and not through Liege (!).


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, I was looking at their Pagani Daytonas, as they have the best price with EU shipping...was that your choice?


Mr Dennis said:


> A shipment from the "Trendy Mens Watch Store" (watch out fella's) was cancelled during shipping. No reason. I started a chat to see why it said cancelled, and they are saying I started a dispute? They have cancelled my order before answering why it was being called back. I've received emails stating that my full payment and shipping costs should show up back on my card....when? They said "you'll please be patient" F-that!
> View attachment 15836698


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

cuica said:


> Well, I was looking at their Pagani Daytonas, as they have the best price with EU shipping...was that your choice?


FYI, I've ordered from them 3-4 times now without an issue. my biggest problem was with the new Black bay. I was the 1st person to place an order, after I got confirmation others had their watches shipped, mine was still not shipped. contacted him and a day later the parcel was on its way. I just got a partial refund of $30 as well for the troubles (since the package shipped during the 11th anniversary sale and it's price was $30 cheaper)

I'll continue to recommend them.


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> FYI, I've ordered from them 3-4 times now without an issue. my biggest problem was with the new Black bay. I was the 1st person to place an order, after I got confirmation others had their watches shipped, mine was still not shipped. contacted him and a day later the parcel was on its way. I just got a partial refund of $30 as well for the troubles (since the package shipped during the 11th anniversary sale and it's price was $30 cheaper)
> 
> I'll continue to recommend them.


Same here, the Pagani BB58, but they just cancelled it without notification!


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

I ordered a Pagani BB58 from them as well, last week. I hope it doesn’t get cancelled!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Mr Dennis said:


> Same here, the Pagani BB58, but they just cancelled it without notification!


Weird, mine showed cancelled so I asked the seller and he said to give him a day...next day he wrote back with a valid tracking number. 

Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> Just +22 seconds for magnetism? I guess very far chance. The 2 cases my watches got magnetized were many minutes a day off before de-magnetizing them...


Sorry. Mine is not magnetized, but suspect Relative Times might be, his was seriously out of whack.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

What's the best way to track price changes and to receive a notice if there is a drop?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

More stupid Czech customs office annoyance, and this time I am not sure what I can do about it.

I ordered the Pagani Design Planet Ocean homage in the recent sale. The customs office grabbed it more than a week ago, because of a "false declaration" (the seller has apparently claimed on the customs label that it was $15). They demanded a copy of the invoice, proof of payment (my bank statement), and a sworn declaration. So, I sent all that, showing I paid $72 for the watch.

The customs office has written back that they don't believe me that it cost $72. Perhaps because this is in the Pagani "premium" range, and comes in a fancy box. Anyway, they have given me a chance to provide "additional evidence", whatever that would be. I cannot think of any more proof than the scan of the purchase on AliEx, and my bank statement showing payment, both of which I already sent.

If I cannot supply convincing evidence, they will apply their own valuation based on "similar items for sale in the Czech republic". I certainly hope they won't be comparing it to a real Planet Ocean.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> More stupid Czech customs office annoyance, and this time I am not sure what I can do about it.
> 
> I ordered the Pagani Design Planet Ocean homage in the recent sale. The customs office grabbed it more than a week ago, because of a "false declaration" (the seller has apparently claimed on the customs label that it was $15). They demanded a copy of the invoice, proof of payment (my bank statement), and a sworn declaration. So, I sent all that, showing I paid $72 for the watch.
> 
> ...


Mate, that's rough. I can't believe they won't accept a bank statement. Perhaps take screen shots of as many sellers as possible that stock the watch. Try to include links if possible. Can you find any other evidence of people buying the watch at the same or similar price? Do they stock the watch on any other websites or platforms (like ebay)?


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Weird, mine showed cancelled so I asked the seller and he said to give him a day...next day he wrote back with a valid tracking number.
> 
> Youtube -Escape Wheel Watch Reviews


I was told to be patient. When you want these watches, the way to get them is to pay right away, they are supposed to handle everything else. When they cancel an order and do not attempt to contact the buyer, they have your money! Being told to be patient is something that does not sit well with me, and should not be with anyone else.

I will send a fair warning to Jodi from "Just one more watch" about this. He points these watches out to us, leaves links in his videos and we click away and start sending our money. He gets a small kick back, so, he should know about it.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> More stupid Czech customs office annoyance, and this time I am not sure what I can do about it.
> 
> I ordered the Pagani Design Planet Ocean homage in the recent sale. The customs office grabbed it more than a week ago, because of a "false declaration" (the seller has apparently claimed on the customs label that it was $15). They demanded a copy of the invoice, proof of payment (my bank statement), and a sworn declaration. So, I sent all that, showing I paid $72 for the watch.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sucks. They can literally make their own evaluation but you don't have to accept it. After 1.7.2021. it is going to be easier although more costly.


----------



## Mr Dennis (Jul 30, 2018)

For transparency, The funds were back in my account today. Still no explanation why they cancelled my order Pagani design BB58 homage.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> Mate, that's rough. I can't believe they won't accept a bank statement. Perhaps take screen shots of as many sellers as possible that stock the watch. Try to include links if possible. Can you find any other evidence of people buying the watch at the same or similar price? Do they stock the watch on any other websites or platforms (like ebay)?


That's great advice, and after they refused to accept my original submission of documents, I sent them a whole lot more documents: including a scan of the payment on the banking app on my phone, and screen shots of the sales page on the seller's shop on AliExpress.

That seemed like plenty, but they wrote back that every piece of submitted evidence must contain the buyer's name and address, and the order tracking number. Which now makes me think they are just messing with me. They also warned that they are now charging me a daily storage fee, while awaiting additional evidence that meets these conditions, and if they don't received it by 5.5.21 they will destroy the package and send me a bill to pay.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> That's great advice, and after they refused to accept my original submission of documents, I sent them a whole lot more documents: including a scan of the payment on the banking app on my phone, and screen shots of the sales page on the seller's shop on AliExpress.
> 
> That seemed like plenty, but they wrote back that every piece of submitted evidence must contain the buyer's name and address, and the order tracking number. Which now makes me think they are just messing with me. They also warned that they are now charging me a daily storage fee, while awaiting additional evidence that meets these conditions, and if they don't received it by 5.5.21 they will destroy the package and send me a bill to pay.


Your country's customs system seems dysfunctional


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Your country's customs system seems dysfunctional


What frustrates me most is that it seems to be totally random, based on the whims of individual customs inspectors. So, you never know which rules they are going to apply. Or if they are even applying any rules at all.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> More stupid Czech customs office annoyance, and this time I am not sure what I can do about it.
> 
> I ordered the Pagani Design Planet Ocean homage in the recent sale. The customs office grabbed it more than a week ago, because of a "false declaration" (the seller has apparently claimed on the customs label that it was $15). They demanded a copy of the invoice, proof of payment (my bank statement), and a sworn declaration. So, I sent all that, showing I paid $72 for the watch.
> 
> ...


The problem with the EU rules is that customs duties and VAT are calculated on the real value of the item not the discounted one. So, if the watch was initially 180 euro and you got it for 75 euro and the customs people find out (e.g because you sent a screenshot of Ali checkout where initial price is shown along discounts and coupons, they are obliged to use them initial price).
I guess your only way out is to do that so that they see the original price and the discounts seeing that you are not lying you paid 75 euros, but you will end up paying way lot more on vat and since it will be over 150 euros, it is also subject to a customs duty. Don't know if it is worth paying all that...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> The problem with the EU rules is that customs duties and VAT are calculated on the real value of the item not the discounted one. So, if the watch was initially 180 euro and you got it for 75 euro and the customs people find out (e.g because you sent a screenshot of Ali checkout where initial price is shown along discounts and coupons, they are obliged to use them initial price).
> I guess your only way out is to do that so that they see the original price and the discounts seeing that you are not lying you paid 75 euros, but you will end up paying way lot more on vat and since it will be over 150 euros, it is also subject to a customs duty. Don't know if it is worth paying all that...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I have wondered about that rule that it should be based on non-discounted prices, but they don't seem to apply it, because the "full price" on AliExpress watches is always nonsense. For example, Pagani Design claim the full price of the Planet Ocean homage is 577 Euro.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Steeldive now offers their Tuna homages (SD1975) with all sorts of new colourful dial options. Not seen some of these before (Orange, Yellow, Red, etc).









119.52US $ 76% OFF|2021 Steeldive Tuna Dive Watch 300M Waterproof Men NH35 Movement Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Luminous|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Something else new from Steeldive. Most of their watches have, until recently, shipped with pretty horrible rubber straps. They have now started shipping some with the option of steel bracelets, and I think they look much better.

I wanted a steel bracelet for my Oris 65 homage (SD1965), so I wrote to Steeldive yesterday, and they replied today saying that it is possible to buy the steel bracelets separately. They sent me this link where I bought one this afternoon:









23.75US $ 5% OFF|STEELDIVE SD1965 Automatic Watch Strap 20mm Suit For Mechanical Watch Band 20mm 316L Solid Watch Bracelet 20mm Watches Straps|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, OK, one more.
> 
> I have a documented thing for red-and-black racing-style chronographs. I've had my eye on this Reef Tiger homage of the Chopard Mille Miglia chrono for awhile. But it was always a little more than I was willing to spend on a quartz chrono, even with sapphire crystal and stainless steel.
> 
> But with coupons and things in this sale, I got it for $55 delivered after tax. That I'll do.


Just arrived today, and I'm very satisfied. Feels more substantial than your standard Ali-Ex fare. Definitely worth the price for me.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Just arrived today, and I'm very satisfied. Feels more substantial than your standard Ali-Ex fare. Definitely worth the price for me.
> 
> View attachment 15839165
> 
> ...


Neat racing steering wheel on the signed crown. Any idea what the "Swiss Tech" is that the spec sheet on the case back refers to?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> What frustrates me most is that it seems to be totally random, based on the whims of individual customs inspectors. So, you never know which rules they are going to apply. Or if they are even applying any rules at all.


I wonder if changing the name and/or address that you're using with AE would help matters. Based on the number of hassles you've had and this latest bit of extortion, I believe that customs is quite familiar with you.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> That's great advice, and after they refused to accept my original submission of documents, I sent them a whole lot more documents: including a scan of the payment on the banking app on my phone, and screen shots of the sales page on the seller's shop on AliExpress.
> 
> That seemed like plenty, but they wrote back that every piece of submitted evidence must contain the buyer's name and address, and the order tracking number. Which now makes me think they are just messing with me. They also warned that they are now charging me a daily storage fee, while awaiting additional evidence that meets these conditions, and if they don't received it by 5.5.21 they will destroy the package and send me a bill to pay.


Sounds like a scam are u sure your dealing with Czech customs and not Russian hackers? Call someone in customs to confirm the situation!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Have you noticed that some San Martin watches have LJM on the dial rather than San Martin? I always wondered why.

Thanks to a post on Facebook, I learned today that the letters LJM are simply the initials of Liao JiaMing, the founder of San Martin. Mystery solved!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Have you noticed that some San Martin watches have LJM on the dial rather than San Martin? I always wondered why.
> 
> Thanks to a post on Facebook, I learned today that the letters LJM are simply the initials of Liao JiaMing, the founder of San Martin. Mystery solved!
> 
> View attachment 15840242


Yup. For what it's worth I liked their LJM logo. Their 62MAS is one of the best realized homage in my collection, I'm always proud to wear it


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I have wondered about that rule that it should be based on non-discounted prices, but they don't seem to apply it, because the "full price" on AliExpress watches is always nonsense. For example, Pagani Design claim the full price of the Planet Ocean homage is 577 Euro.
> 
> View attachment 15838789


If they see this by any means, they are obliged to make you pay custom duties for the 577 price and also VAT for that. The EU legislation talks about FOB price and this does not include discounts.

The first time the customs authority in my country asked for proof, I sent the credit card account AND a screenshot of the purchase. They did not use the price I paid, but the original. Thankfully it was just a few euros higher, so it was something like an extra 2 euros only. After that I have never sent a screenshot, just the credit card slip and they did not ask for anything else, just used that value.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Yup. For what it's worth I liked their LJM logo. Their 62MAS is one of the best realized homage in my collection, I'm always proud to wear it


I love my LJM. It's a fine watch. The crystal, sunburst dial, case back and lume are all incredible.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> I love my LJM. It's a fine watch. The crystal, sunburst dial, case back and lume are all incredible.


Indeed a fine watch with a wonderfully cool caseback !! I love mine.

I always thought it was *L T M*, now looking it again, I see the *extra space* between the first and second letters, such that one must infer that the second letter has to be *'J'* not *'T.*'


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

My Cronos Bronze arrived, it's lovely.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I just stumbled on this curious new (?) watch from Hruodland with the option of Chinese words in place of numerals on the top half of the dial.


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> I do wonder if it really is "Japanese" -- other than the NH movement, and maybe the company ownership.
> 
> In any case, I sure would like to see someone report back on this brand.
> I've been back n forth about this model myself: the hands put me off. Otherwise, nice bezel, etc.
> ...


@Chronopolis, as promised here's my quick report on the 101 Hyakuichi:

Avoid.

Arrived quickly from Japan but with a broken stem! Aside from that, I would rate the quality well below Chinese homage brands like San Martin etc. Case fit and finish is rudimentary. Bezel is sloppy. Bezel insert doesn't align with any indices, not due to misalignment at assembly, I mean it would never align due to lack of symmetry. Bracelet is solid link but low quality with a pressed clasp. Miyota 8215 from the looks of it.

It's a fashion watch, not made for anyone that has a discerning eye at all.

Pretty disappointed, because I really dig the origami hand set and 62 Mas-ish skin diver case and the sandwich dial.

Already on its way back to Japan.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Interested in the Corgeut Speedmaster Mechaquartz but don't like the XXL bezel.
I've seen on reviews that the outer diameter is the same as common generic Speedy replacements but not sure it would look odd on the inside.
Any oppinions on this?

















Source


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

3AKA3 said:


> @Chronopolis, as promised here's my quick report on the 101 Hyakuichi:
> 
> Avoid.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I was pretty certain I needed one of these, now I know I don't

Thanks again.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

3AKA3 said:


> @Chronopolis, as promised here's my quick report on the 101 Hyakuichi:
> Avoid.
> Already on its way back to Japan.
> View attachment 15840911
> ...


Geez.
Thanks for taking one for the team!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Interested in the Corgeut Speedmaster Mechaquartz but don't like the XXL bezel.
> I've seen on reviews that the outer diameter is the same as common generic Speedy replacements but not sure it would look odd on the inside.
> Any oppinions on this?
> 
> ...


I just tested it, and unfortunately the bezel surface runs all the way to the crystal, so placing a thinner insert shows a steel case ring around the crystal, it's ugly: 
















It may look more acceptable with different (but more proportionate) dimensions e.g. with this 42mm spare aliexpress insert, it doesn't look so bad:









Nicolas


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you for having all the trouble showing this.
Don't you feel such a large bezel insert makes the watch a little disproportionate?
I'm also concerned I won't be able to get replacement bezels because I'm sure I'll scratch it...



mougino said:


> I just tested it, and unfortunately the bezel surface runs all the way to the crystal, so placing a thinner insert shows a steel case ring around the crystal, it's ugly:
> 
> It may look more acceptable with different (but more proportionate) dimensions e.g. with this 42mm spare aliexpress insert, it doesn't look so bad:
> 
> Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Thank you for having all the trouble showing this.
> Don't you feel such a large bezel insert makes the watch a little disproportionate?
> I'm also concerned I won't be able to get replacement bezels because I'm sure I'll scratch it...


When I received it I thought it would be shocking but now that it's part of the rotation it doesn't seem to bother me so much. I think the insert dimensions look more dramatic in pictures than on the wrist...

[edit] the insert is super easy to remove with a cutter knife, plus replacement inserts usually come with a fitting 3M adhesive ring so replacing the insert should be a child's play...


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

I heard the owner is replacing dial to improve lume for this model, this guy is quite responsible and caring. So if lume is important for you, you might want to check and wait.

Hruodland is a great small brand, I bought two, and very impressed with them. The case, dial, hands, finish etc, are just on par if not better than watches cost much more.

I bought the Aquatimer homage, which has several improvements/changes in terms of design compared with the IWC discontinued model. So a good homage, really nice watch.

Then I bought the yacht homage, I hesitated a bit to get this one, because the design is almost exactly the same as Rolex aside from some texts differences on the dial. But the inclusion of iron cage (quite rare at this price range), the bronze case, and enamel dial (not real enamel, but with enamel appearance) made me to pull the trigger. I am not disappointed, the dial is stunning in person.



Springy Watch said:


> I just stumbled on this curious new (?) watch from Hruodland with the option of Chinese words in place of numerals on the top half of the dial.
> 
> View attachment 15840830


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Heithel said:


> I know right?
> Can't take credit for it though, the mastermind behind it was one of the brothers of the BSHT.
> 
> It's gonna work well in that case with the blue bezel because being a modern Rolex inspired dial it better matches that modern case, and it'll also be in line with this Rolex's last release, including the polished centre link bracelet.
> ...


Just following this up for whoever was interested in following this story, half of that project is done and one of the mods is complete 









Homaging this









Using this









The base was a Pagani PD-1651. This watch cracks me up now 

Now, onto waiting for the order of the other half of the project to complete the milsub homage.


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

Ordered a BB58 homage from Trendy Men's over the sale. Still hasn't shipped. I messaged seller and got this:








Anyone else heard this?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m impressed they took the feedback on board and are improving it 

watched all the YouTube reviews on that PD black bay. Has too many flaws yet is a higher priced PD


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I'm impressed they took the feedback on board and are improving it
> 
> watched all the YouTube reviews on that PD black bay. Has too many flaws yet is a higher priced PD


Wait for the next sale, QC may improve, and I got mine (the red one) down to $90 with coupons, which is not really higher priced anymore.
On a side note, there was a discussion recently about the relative merits of movements. The last three I measured were in my Merkur GMT with the Hengzou at +12, the Phylida Aqua Terra with NH35 at +1, and the Cronos Bronze 62 Mas at 0 per day. The NH35 is not sexy, but damn, pretty accurate in a lot of watches for me.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Heithel said:


> Just following this up for whoever was interested in following this story, half of that project is done and one of the mods is complete
> View attachment 15841731
> 
> 
> ...


I think "Trollex" would be a perfect brand name for this one!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Elmero said:


> I think "Trollex" would be a perfect brand name for this one!


That would've been rad ahahahah!

It's Brolex because it was done by one of the brothers of the BSH which is the Brotherhood of Submariner Homage so it's on theme ️

Not sure if you know what the BSH is, but a quick search on Google and on WUS (although we left WUS to our own forum now, the older posts survive here on WUS) should give you a pretty good idea what we're about over there, if the dial didn't give you enough of an idea already


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Is there anything similar to these Zodiac watches on AliExpress?




















I really like the color patterns here, doesn't have to look exactly like these 3 above.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

My "tuna" arrived yesterday and, although the bronze case is young and has yet to develop its splendid patina, I am really impressed.

Here are three rough photos in different lighting conditions




























Regarding the black Pagani BB58, I also received a similar message from a different seller (BENYAR Outlets Store, 96.6% positive FB).
Will this version be the truth? 
Are you aware of bracelet issues and troubleshooting at the factory or elsewhere? 
Or are these just justifications for the delay in shipping?










However, I received the tracking number for this watch a few hours after receiving this message, and a few hours before the seven-day shipping deadline set by AE expired. 
So, for now, I patiently await the arrival of my watch with the genetically modified bionic bracelet

:-D


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Heithel said:


> That would've been rad ahahahah!
> 
> It's Brolex because it was done by one of the brothers of the BSH which is the Brotherhood of Submariner Homage so it's on theme ️
> 
> Not sure if you know what the BSH is, but a quick search on Google and on WUS (although we left WUS to our own forum now, the older posts survive here on WUS) should give you a pretty good idea what we're about over there, if the dial didn't give you enough of an idea already


Is it a private forum? I enjoyed reading the old threads.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Danilao said:


> My "tuna" arrived yesterday and, although the bronze case is young and has yet to develop its splendid patina, I am really impressed.
> 
> Here are three rough photos in different lighting conditions
> 
> ...


A tracking number doesn't always mean package movement. Sometimes it's just being prepared, which can takes days unfortunately.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Hi, my first post although I've been virtually with you for longer I can remember. I've used a namoki skx insert with the corgeut speedy to give it a slight autavia feel. Used the 0-11 sapphire domed one. Looks pretty cool. Will post the photos when Im allowed.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Danilao said:


> My "tuna" arrived yesterday and, although the bronze case is young and has yet to develop its splendid patina, I am really impressed.
> 
> Here are three rough photos in different lighting conditions
> 
> ...


I think it looks awesome. However and maybe I'm the only one because I've never bought bronze, I wouldn't want a spec of patina on it. I love the look of fresh bronze without the mold


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Love the patina. More so on alu bronze than cusn8


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Here' the Cortavia


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> Here' the Cortavia
> View attachment 15842764


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Steeldive now offers their Tuna homages (SD1975) with all sorts of new colourful dial options. Not seen some of these before (Orange, Yellow, Red, etc).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are really intriguing. The tuna body has to be one of my favorite watch shapes, and the colors are awesome. Do we have any idea what the relative quality of this version is vs San Martin / Heimdallr? Would love to see someone who has both do a comparative review.

They also seem to be significantly cheaper on this store for some reason? Around $100?! Admittedly it's not the same range of colors, but I can't figure out what's different between these and the others. Surely you're not getting the same quality at that price as you would on a Heimdallr/San Martin/Cronos/whatever, right?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

mykkus said:


> Is it a private forum? I enjoyed reading the old threads.


It is but I dropped you a PM about it


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Danilao said:


> My "tuna" arrived yesterday and, although the bronze case is young and has yet to develop its splendid patina, I am really impressed.
> 
> Here are three rough photos in different lighting conditions
> 
> ...


That's a looker! What's the alloy on these?
Congrats!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And with a beautifully domed insert. It's a hair smaller in diameter than the original but it is hardly visible to the naked eye.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just thought I'd mention that Benyar (Pagani's sister brand) has the Black Bay Snowflake for around $50 with coupons. 42mm case

Benyar is owned by the same family, at the same address, and are produced in the same factory in Guangzhou. They even have the same model numbers, except they start with "BY" instead of "PD".









299.95US $ |BENYAR Black Mens Watches 2021 Brand Luxury Mechanical Watch Men Automatic Wristwatch 100M Waterproof Luminous Stainless Steel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

This is so cool!!!



JojX said:


> Here' the Cortavia





JojX said:


> And with a beautifully domed insert. It's a hair smaller in diameter than the original but it is hardly visible to the naked eye.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks cuica! Funny thing is the insert cost nearly as much as the watch


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Nice colors !! 
I wish the BENYAR's quality was better. Sigh.



HoustonReal said:


> I just thought I'd mention that Benyar (Pagani's sister brand) has the Black Bay Snowflake for around $50. 42mm case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I immediatley went to look for it. 😁
Can you give some more details about why you say it's not an exact fit?
If it fits a SKX insert, this is a very modable watch!



JojX said:


> Thanks cuica! Funny thing is the insert cost nearly as much as the watch


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

It's an almost exact fit. The external dimension of the skx/namoki is a fraction smaller, we're talking tenths of mm. You can only see it through a magnifying glass. The same with the inner diameter. Just a hair smaller but as it is a domed insert, you don't see the surface of the actual bezel. Not sure about sloped or flat inserts. The domed one works fine. And it's unscratchable


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And here's the photo of the corgeut speedy and cortavia (corgavia???) side by side.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice colors !!
> I wish the BENYAR's quality was better. Sigh.


I would assume just the same quality as Pagni/Pargne. (simple badge engineering like Oldsmobile/Buick or Ford/Mercury)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> I would assume just the same quality as Pagni/Pargne. (simple badge engineering like Oldsmobile/Buick or Ford/Mercury)


I did too, but someone posted a few weeks ago saying there is a big quality difference between the two.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I would assume just the same quality as Pagni/Pargne. (simple badge engineering like Oldsmobile/Buick or Ford/Mercury)


There is a motion that this case is also alloy and not stainless steel like the explorer and milgauss homages

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

A few month back there was a 62mas hommage from a brand called fifty four. I can't find it anymore in ali... Is it discontinued?!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Poerger said:


> A few month back there was a 62mas hommage from a brand called *fifty four. *I can't find it anymore in ali... Is it discontinued?!


I saw one just 2 days ago on Ali X.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> There is a motion that this case is also alloy and not stainless steel like the explorer and milgauss homages
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Both the listing and the caseback indicated stainless. Caseback says "SOLID STAINLESS STEEL", and the listing claims 316L case.

The Benyar uses a different movement (not an NH35A), has a non-textured dial, and doesn't use Superluminova C3 lume. A year or two ago, there was little to differentiate the two brands, but now it looks like Benyar is positioned to be the entry level, and Pagani is creeping up towards Heimdallr and San Martin pricing.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Both the listing and the caseback indicated stainless. Caseback says "SOLID STAINLESS STEEL"
> 
> View attachment 15843497


They're lying.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> A year or two ago, there was little to differentiate the two brands, but now it looks like Benyar is positioned to be the entry level, and Pagani is creeping up towards Heimdallr and San Martin pricing.


Perfect wording. Pagani creeping up in pricing, but quality control? Time will tell.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Both the listing and the caseback indicated stainless. Caseback says "SOLID STAINLESS STEEL", and the listing claims 316L case.
> 
> The Benyar uses a different movement (not an NH35A), has a non-textured dial, and doesn't use Superluminova C3 lume. A year or two ago, there was little to differentiate the two brands, but now it looks like Benyar is positioned to be the entry level, and Pagani is creeping up towards Heimdallr and San Martin pricing.
> 
> View attachment 15843499


Couple of Youtubers found some inconsistencies between those listings and reality.


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Wait for the next sale, QC may improve, and I got mine (the red one) down to $90 with coupons, which is not really higher priced anymore.
> On a side note, there was a discussion recently about the relative merits of movements. The last three I measured were in my Merkur GMT with the Hengzou at +12, the Phylida Aqua Terra with NH35 at +1, and the Cronos Bronze 62 Mas at 0 per day. The NH35 is not sexy, but damn, pretty accurate in a lot of watches for me.


Rate doesn't say much about a movement. It is easily adjusted. Variance is a much better metric. Although the data below is not perfectly apples to apples, it does tell a story.

Here are some of my movements for reference:

NH35

Variance - (+5.7, -4.5) spd. It is really well regulated due to the maker regulating it @ -1.2 seconds per day. This is the best regulated movement of the three I listed here, but by far not the most accurate and consistent.










PT5000

Variance - (+12.1, -3.4) spd. Runs about +6.7 seconds per day(this is a Cronos turtle.) It is possible I could regulate this better, but I haven't adjusted it yet.

Edit:
Now that I'm looking at the variance data for this watch, I may have mistakenly entered data from another watch at the end of the timing run. oops










ETA 2824

Variance - (+0.2, -0.3) spd (very tight.) The rate was +17.3 spd when I got it. I regulated it, and it is now around +1.4 spd(gotta love the fine adjuster screw.) Despite the rate being fast when I received it, it is by far the most consistent movement out of the three listed here. This will give better consistency over different conditions, and the rate will be much more solid.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

3AKA3 said:


> @Chronopolis, as promised here's my quick report on the 101 Hyakuichi:
> 
> Avoid.
> 
> ...


Too bad I was digging this one. Any lume to speak of?


----------



## 3AKA3 (Jan 8, 2020)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Too bad I was digging this one. Any lume to speak of?


Sorry, didn't do a lume check. Yeah I had high hopes for this watch, too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Couple of Youtubers found some inconsistencies between those listings and reality.


Sorry about that. The Benyar initially looked like a bargain, but now I think they're asking $20-$30 too much. Alloy case, Tongji-based automatic movement, and I assume a plain mineral crystal, and not sapphire as claimed. That's a $20 to $25 dollar watch.

In my defense, all that false advertising was from the "PAGANI DESIGN OfficialFlagship Store".


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Couple of Youtubers found some inconsistencies between those listings and reality.


Gary initially didn't notice. I actually bought mine after watching his initial review... Only to discover that they were alloy cases and not stainless steel.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I saw one just 2 days ago on Ali X.


Can't find it on ali. If anyone who did could provide a link, that would be great.

I only found it on wrwatches, but for $260 which is too rich for my taste


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Watchout63 said:


> I think it looks awesome. However and maybe I'm the only one because I've never bought bronze, I wouldn't want a spec of patina on it. I love the look of fresh bronze without the mold


;-)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I just noticed that Cronos has started using an applied, rather than printed, name on the dial, and has also removed the little hour-glass.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Can't find it on ali. If anyone who did could provide a link, that would be great.
> 
> I only found it on wrwatches, but for $260 which is too rich for my taste


Same price on their official store Affordable diver watch | China | FIFTYFOURWATCH
The brand seems to have disappeared from ae...


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

A pity ... Would have loved one of those 62mas hommages at a reasonable price. How it stands I just can't justify the expense comparing to a heimdallr (which is already on my wrist)


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The phylida sub arrived a few days ago and I must say I'm pretty impressed. I think it beats the pagani hands down and is a good alternative to san martin or cronos. And being cheaper than the two by approximately 100 USD is not something to be sniffed at either. The only issue is a weaker lume on the indexes. See the time łapse on the photos. Other that that it's a keeper.


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

JojX said:


> The phylida sub arrived a few days ago and I must say I'm pretty impressed. I think it beats the pagani hands down and is a good alternative to san martin or cronos. And being cheaper than the two by approximately 100 USD is not something to be sniffed at either. The only issue is a weaker lume on the indexes. See the time łapse on the photos. Other that that it's a keeper.


How ist the bezel, any backplay? And how good is the steelband?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

No backplay on the phyllie sub. Far from it. It's actually quite hard to rotate. I believe the tensiin spring that holds the bezel onto the case is bent pretty tight. The only watch I have with the tighter bezel is san martin 62mas v1. And the bracelet is comfortable. Solid endlinks, attached tight to the case, no rattle or wobble, milled clasp and the glidelock. Had to remove 3 bits to fit my 7 inch wrist. This one stays on the watch. And I'm not a fan of bracelets. I prefer a good rubber strap or a nice leather one. But the bracelet on the phylida is nice and comfy.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Can't find it on ali. If anyone who did could provide a link, that would be great.
> 
> I only found it on wrwatches, but for $260 which is too rich for my taste


Probably better to get one directly from the fiftyfour website or the 54watches one. Note it is more accurate to the original in size.

FiftyFour are the factory brand from one of the big manufacturers - Legend.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

So Ali does these free product promotions, if you win you pay 1 penny for the product to be shipped, you can apply for two per day... I got this watch strap this morning from them. For a penny.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> In my defense, all that false advertising was from the "PAGANI DESIGN OfficialFlagship Store".


The PAGANI DESIGN Official Flagship store will not be getting any of my money any time in the future. They cannot even answer a simple question.... Don't ask them about the bezel unless you're ready to call it a rotating circle and then have your question repeated to you.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

So I ordered the BB Pagani homage from Trendy watch store on April 1. Got a tracking number about a week or so later.
Yesterday it showed on the tracking that the sale was cancelled.
Today there is a new tracking number, and ready for pickup for shipping.
Very strange stuff.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> So I ordered the BB Pagani homage from Trendy watch store on April 1. Got a tracking number about a week or so later.
> Yesterday it showed on the tracking that the sale was cancelled.
> Today there is a new tracking number, and ready for pickup for shipping.
> Very strange stuff.


Same thing happened to me.

I think they are giving fake tracking numbers to get past the 7 day processing even though the product isn't ready...then they cancel the order when it's ready and ship it with a real number.

A little shady but I guess necessary if the product is going through some changes like posted earlier.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

You will have a 4 month wait to get your money back, when the window is up for them delivring the watch they will mark it delivered.

Start the refund process now.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Same thing happened to me.
> 
> I think they are giving fake tracking numbers to get past the 7 day processing even though the product isn't ready...then they cancel the order when it's ready and ship it with a real number.
> 
> ...


I really don't mind a delay, just wish they would explain it. They are also ignoring my questions.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> So I ordered the BB Pagani homage from Trendy watch store on April 1. Got a tracking number about a week or so later.
> Yesterday it showed on the tracking that the sale was cancelled.
> Today there is a new tracking number, and ready for pickup for shipping.
> Very strange stuff.


Happened to me a few times: shipping incident. Package is returned back to seller, and shipped again with new number.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> I really don't mind a delay, just wish they would explain it. They are also ignoring my questions.


Wow. I've had nothing but good experience with them....maybe because I'm a YouTuber? 

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Cadisen "Day-date" 40mm sapphire+Miyota8285 ~105$ on ali https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9vyJXF


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

JojX said:


> The phylida sub arrived a few days ago and I must say I'm pretty impressed. I think it beats the pagani hands down and is a good alternative to san martin or cronos. And being cheaper than the two by approximately 100 USD is not something to be sniffed at either. The only issue is a weaker lume on the indexes. See the time łapse on the photos. Other that that it's a keeper.
> View attachment 15844149
> View attachment 15844150
> View attachment 15844151
> View attachment 15844152


Nice. What did you pay for this? Was it part of the big sale? It seems like they have a million different variants on this pattern so I'm curious which exact one you got. E.g. here are some variants:









124.1US $ 40% OFF|New 300m Water Resistant 40mm Men's Black Diver Watch Automatic Nh35 Movement Sapphire Crystal Sub Homage - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












168.0US $ 40% OFF|New 300m Water Resistant 40mm Men's Black Dial Diver Watch Automatic Pt5000 Movement Hi-beat Sapphire Crystal - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












95.1US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 100M Water Resistant 40mm Men's Black Dial Diver Watch Automatic MIYOTA Mov't Sapphire Crystal SUB Homage|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The 124usd option. I wanted nh35 in it and decent wr. Not a fan of miyota so the 90USD option was out. And I hate cyclops  As far as I know phylida don't do sales. I ordered the nttd though with a 3 dollar bonus. Should be here next week.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

junkCollector said:


> The PAGANI DESIGN Official Flagship store will not be getting any of my money any time in the future. They cannot even answer a simple question.... Don't ask them about the bezel unless you're ready to call it a rotating circle and then have your question repeated to you.
> View attachment 15844369
> View attachment 15844370


I'm no cunning linguist, but I imagine she just got her grammar wrong and meant that it is a click bezel.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> You will have a 4 month wait to get your money back, when the window is up for them delivring the watch they will mark it delivered.
> 
> Start the refund process now.


Agreed! 2 of my last 3 purchases have resulted in this nonsense-----they simply do not have the item in stock so they change from awaiting shipment to shipped and provide a false tracking number. Like clockwork, they always do this the day before you can file for a return of your money. After waiting a few more weeks, I filed a claim w/AliX and twice now, they have refunded me immediately based upon the false shipping number citing some shipping irregularity. File your claim immediately then talk w/customer service at AliX via internet and explain the circumstances to get a refund almost immediately.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Techme said:


> Probably better to get one directly from the fiftyfour website or the 54watches one. Note it is more accurate to the original in size.
> 
> FiftyFour are the factory brand from one of the big manufacturers - Legend.


On both those sites the 62mas is >= 260usd. It might be better, it might be closer to the original. But for that amount I'll stick to my heimdallr


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

My first Sea-Gull ...took a while to arrive, but melikes for 100$:


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

junkCollector said:


> The PAGANI DESIGN Official Flagship store will not be getting any of my money any time in the future. They cannot even answer a simple question.... Don't ask them about the bezel unless you're ready to call it a rotating circle and then have your question repeated to you.
> View attachment 15844369
> View attachment 15844370


I mean it's clearly a language barrier issue and they are saying it does rotate and click.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Guess I'm just an ass then. But I'm ok with that. 
I do think it is a language barrier. But the answer also was not clear enough for me to hand over any amount of money.


----------



## Zimzalabim (Oct 31, 2020)

junkCollector said:


> Guess I'm just an ass then. But I'm ok with that.
> I do think it is a language barrier. But the answer also was not clear enough for me to hand over any amount of money.


Hello friend. Yes you can buy my friend. Have nice day and come back to buy friend.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Zimzalabim said:


> Hello friend. Yes you can buy my friend. Have nice day and come back to buy friend.


Exactly.


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nikola237 said:


> Is there anything similar to these Zodiac watches on AliExpress?
> View attachment 15845397
> View attachment 15845399
> View attachment 15845400
> ...


Bump (fixed pictures)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Nikola237 said:


> Bump (fixed pictures)


Most of the "Gulf Racing" watches are junk, like the PaulReis and Jaragar.

This one is more Navy and Brick Red, than Cyan/Sky Blue and Orange.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> Agreed! 2 of my last 3 purchases have resulted in this nonsense-----they simply do not have the item in stock so they change from awaiting shipment to shipped and provide a false tracking number. Like clockwork, they always do this the day before you can file for a return of your money. After waiting a few more weeks, I filed a claim w/AliX and twice now, they have refunded me immediately based upon the false shipping number citing some shipping irregularity. File your claim immediately then talk w/customer service at AliX via internet and explain the circumstances to get a refund almost immediately.


It isn't just AliExpress. Target (US) did something similar to me around Christmastime. They sent me the FedEx tracking info before the product was sent, then cancelled the order, saying they were out of the item.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I have a case now that the seller asked me to open a dispute because "the shipping company lost three package". I was never able to get a single status on the parcel and the number was weird enough.
Just a loupe around 12 euros after discounts. Let's see how Ali treats this.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Escapement Time sold out of their famed $99 NH35 Fliegers. I had bought a type B. I see them for sale on Ebay for $360 now. That prompted me to just buy a type A PT5000. BTW, does anyone have a link to a seller with the same type of leather band ET uses? It's perfect.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Octopus offerings
.自动机械手表octopus八爪鱼定制钢007海马无暇赴死邦德007潜水表-淘宝网 (taobao.com) 
























































1st row from left-to-right, Patina Dial, White Dial
2nd row from left-to-right, Black Dial, Blue Dial

Specsheet:
Case diameter: 42mm
Thickness：11.0mm( Including domed glass 13.5mm）
Lug size：20mm
Movement：PT5000/SW200
Glass：Domed sapphire
Bezel：Lumed ceramic
Lume：Superluminova
Crown：Screw-down
Caseback: Screw-down
Water resistance：300M（10 o' clock position functional helium valve）
Release date: June
Price: 1380元（PT5000）2080元（SW200）


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> Escapement Time sold out of their famed $99 NH35 Fliegers. I had bought a type B. I see them for sale on Ebay for $360 now. That prompted me to just buy a type A PT5000. BTW, does anyone have a link to a seller with the same type of leather band ET uses? It's perfect.


I can't guarantee they are from the same factory where ET buys them, but here is one: 17.68US $ 39% OFF|20 21 22mm Dark brown Watch Bracelet Watchband Leather Watches Strap for Big Pilot classic thick Wristband Cowhide Watch belt|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Nikola237 said:


> Is there anything similar to these Zodiac watches on AliExpress?
> View attachment 15845397
> View attachment 15845399
> View attachment 15845400
> ...


Not on Aliexpress but here are a few blue/orange affordables: (maybe you could open a new thread to get more suggestions)

Helgray Superfast, $349









Dan Henry 1970, $270

















Straton Synchro, $299









Stuhrling Original 678, $160









Ferro Le Mans, $390









Arpiem Tribute, $300









Nicolas


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone with personal experience with this?









119.99US $ 80% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Men's Automatic Watch Top Brand NH35A100M Waterproof Watch Sapphire Glass Stainless Steel Men's Mechanical Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Anyone with personal experience with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

caktaylor said:


>


The color difference between the Ali ad and the video -- insane!!!
That's effin' bald-faced misrepresentation on Ali X.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Desk-bound said:


> New Octopus offerings
> .自动机械手表octopus八爪鱼定制钢007海马无暇赴死邦德007潜水表-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
> 
> 
> ...


That helium escape valve that's the size of a crown is easily the worst thing wrong with the Seamaster Pro, and it kills me that all of the homages retain it. I wish these homage manufacturers would take some risks when creating their homages, like trying to improve on the design.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> The color difference between the Ali ad and the video -- insane!!!
> That's effin' bald-faced misrepresentation on Ali X.


It could be a color-grading or lighting issue with the review video. It's very hard to say that any one particular digital image or video is an accurate representation of what a color would look like in real life. Heck, the display that you're using (and color calibration thereof) will affect it too.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

CydeWeys said:


> It could be a color-grading or lighting issue with the review video. It's very hard to say that any one particular digital image or video is an accurate representation of what a color would look like in real life. Heck, the display that you're using (and color calibration thereof) will affect it too.


Ya true, all that. But I've noticed a pattern on Ali -- some brands over-saturating their colors.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> So I ordered the BB Pagani homage from Trendy watch store on April 1. Got a tracking number about a week or so later.
> Yesterday it showed on the tracking that the sale was cancelled.
> Today there is a new tracking number, and ready for pickup for shipping.
> Very strange stuff.


I think I'll slow down with the Aliex purchases...I'm getting to an average 30% returns or simply losing money.
Several disputes solved in favor of the seller even when I provided snapshot of the Canada Post delivery message to the WRONG address.... AliExpress ruled that "the item was delivered"...yea, to whom? Doesn't matter.

1. Don't buy anything that doesn't have"Free return"...even then it's a crapshoot.
2. Don't go solely by seller reputation and feedback, but don't ever ignore doing due diligence.
3. Ask yourself if you're okay losing ALL the money for an item. I would never buy anything over 200$ just because of this rule.
4. Be prepared to tinker, swap, do some work...nothing is ever perfect.

/Rant


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Latest return.. still waiting for the money back.
Grossly misrepresented Phylida Seamaster white flat dial..turned out to be dirty silver gray. Absolutely NO lume to speak of.
So much for the Phylida hype.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ipse said:


> Latest return.. still waiting for the money back.
> Grossly misrepresented Phylida Seamaster white flat dial..turned out to be dirty silver gray. Absolutely NO lume to speak of.
> So much for the Phylida hype.
> 
> ...


That's a great shame. Normally, Phylida are very good.

I ordered that exact watch maybe a month ago, then my order was cancelled a short time later with the message "cannot ship to your country" and I was unable to order it again. At the time, I felt bad about it, but looking at the silver-coloured dial in your photos compared to sales photo, I am glad that the AliExpress gods were protecting me from the purchase.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

New steeldive?









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Ipse said:


> Latest return.. still waiting for the money back.
> Grossly misrepresented Phylida Seamaster white flat dial..turned out to be dirty silver gray. Absolutely NO lume to speak of.
> So much for the Phylida hype.
> 
> ...


There is a lot wrong there....
The watch is set to 9 o clock, but the hour hand isn't quite lined up at nine.

The hour marker at 3o clock is sitting crooked next to the outline for the date window.

And that lack of lume...

Oh man.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

CydeWeys said:


> That helium escape valve that's the size of a crown is easily the worst thing wrong with the Seamaster Pro, and it kills me that all of the homages retain it. I wish these homage manufacturers would take some risks when creating their homages, like trying to improve on the design.


I agree, but I think the point of the HEV on the homage case is so that buyers can swap out the dial with something that looks, um, more like the real Omega.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

kovy71 said:


> New steeldive?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Intriguing. Got a link?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The Heimdallr Monster Version 2 is now available for pre-order. They have some new colours (including yellow, frost, and snow). They also replaced most of the "teeth" from the dial with regular indices.



https://heimdallrwatch.com/store/PRE-ORDER-V2-Heimdallr-Sharkey-Ocean-Monster-Dive-Watch-p348731801


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> The Heimdallr Monster Version 2 is now available for pre-order. They have some new colours (including yellow, frost, and snow). They also replaced most of the "teeth" from the dial with regular indices.
> 
> 
> 
> https://heimdallrwatch.com/store/PRE-ORDER-V2-Heimdallr-Sharkey-Ocean-Monster-Dive-Watch-p348731801


So they've de-fanged the Monster then? 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> So they've de-fanged the Monster then?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


They only kept the two upper teeth. So, less a Heimdallr Monster and more a Heimdallr Rabbit.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> Escapement Time sold out of their famed $99 NH35 Fliegers. I had bought a type B. I see them for sale on Ebay for $360 now. That prompted me to just buy a type A PT5000. BTW, does anyone have a link to a seller with the same type of leather band ET uses? It's perfect.


You see them sell or listed for $360? You can still pick up a PT5000 version so that wouldn't make sense.

ET seems to be a one man part-time operation. If something sells out it usually comes back eventually but might take a few months. Now that you mention it their Chrono flieger has been gone for a while too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> I agree, but I think the point of the HEV on the homage case is so that buyers can swap out the dial with something that looks, um, more like the real Omega.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


It's not that the Buyers are expected to do that swap, but that other sellers using that same catalog case, are actually manufacturing replicas. Very few people buy a homage, in order to create a true, false branded, fake/replica. It's easier for them to just find complete ones elsewhere on-line.

If you buy a homage of a famous watch, like a recent Seamaster, or Patek Nautilus, chances are that the OEMs producing them didn't reinvent the wheel, and simply use cases and handsets originally designed and manufactured for the replica watch industry.

Just One More Watch has a video warning about getting fooled by the more recent, Omega Seamaster replicas. I won't link it, because I don't want to be accused of promoting them.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

How do you time lume : use a flash light on the watch and then time it ?
How long is a good lume ?

I understand that you are looking for the best one, best bang for the buck sake (?)



Ipse said:


> Latest return.. still waiting for the money back.
> Grossly misrepresented Phylida Seamaster white flat dial..turned out to be dirty silver gray. Absolutely NO lume to speak of.
> So much for the Phylida hype.
> 
> ...


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Got this strap from Eache on Ali as it was a lot cheaper than similar looking straps on eBay. Seems great quality. I'm going to put it on my Lunar Pilot. Hardware could be better, but I can swap that out. They don't sell it with a black buckle but put one in when I asked.










Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Trendy Watch Store replied to my several messages, with this:
Dear friend, your package has not been cancelled. We have sent you a new package again. The package information can be checked directly through AliExpress, and it is the latest upgraded version. Because everyone mentioned the outline of the side of the Pagani 1671 Tudor case, as well as the buckle and luminous and other details. In order to bring you a good experience, we are also responsible for you. We promptly report to the manufacturer and repair and improve the product, which results in delays in delivery. We sincerely apologize to you. All orders will be released in the near future. For the order with you, we will give away the original NATO pagani strap (worth 15 US dollars), if you have any questions, you can contact us as soon as possible, thank you for your support


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> You see them sell or listed for $360? You can still pick up a PT5000 version so that wouldn't make sense.
> 
> ET seems to be a one man part-time operation. If something sells out it usually comes back eventually but might take a few months. Now that you mention it their Chrono flieger has been gone for a while too.


I think this is the one I saw though I don't recall seeing the mistakenly labelled "quartz" in the listing title.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice strap !


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Trendy Watch Store replied to my several messages, with this:
> Dear friend, your package has not been cancelled. We have sent you a new package again. The package information can be checked directly through AliExpress, and it is the latest upgraded version. Because everyone mentioned the outline of the side of the Pagani 1671 Tudor case, as well as the buckle and luminous and other details. In order to bring you a good experience, we are also responsible for you. We promptly report to the manufacturer and repair and improve the product, which results in delays in delivery. We sincerely apologize to you. All orders will be released in the near future. For the order with you, we will give away the original NATO pagani strap (worth 15 US dollars), if you have any questions, you can contact us as soon as possible, thank you for your support


I think they gave out the NATO also during the big sale...at least I am waiting for it! Let's see if they really do improvements or it is just an excuse until a new shipment arrives for them.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Proxima offering








Case Materal: 316L Monoblock
Movement: NH35
Bezel: Sapphire Bezel
Band: Waffle band 
Case Size: 42*15.8MM
Dial: Super luminous C3 /GBW9
Glass: Double-arc sapphire glass
WR:300M


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The Czech customs office didn't believe that I bought the Pagani Design Planet Ocean homage in the sale for US$72. Over several interactions with them, I submitted a bank statement, screen shots from AliExpress, details of the transaction from Pagani Design, and everything else I could think of.

They wrote back to me today saying they have reached their final decision saying that my submissions "significantly underrepresent the value of the watch" and they have assigned their own value to the watch, based on "the cost of similar watches in the Czech republic".

As a result, to my dismay they have sent me a bill for US$113.97 in sales tax, customs duty, and processing fees. This comes out to 158% of the $72 I paid for the watch. That is certainly a record for me. It is mid boggling. I admit to being a bit shocked by it.

Now I have to decide whether or not I am willing to pay that much or just let the deadline expire, and they will destroy the watch. Neither is a good option, of course.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> The Czech customs office... just let the deadline expire, and they will destroy the watch.


You know they don't destroy anything. Somebody will be wearing it. Basterds! 
I thought this sort of thing only happened during your Soviet days.

I have a childhood friend from your country, who told me funny stories of how things got done (or not) in the Cz Repub back in the day. 
Funny to me (and him), but exasperating to his parents.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> The Czech customs office didn't believe ...


Looks like corrupted officials 

Isn't returning the watch to seller an option?
If not that's pure blackmail, I feel for you...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> You know they don't destroy anything. Somebody will be wearing it. Basterds!
> I thought this sort of thing only happened during your Soviet days.
> 
> I have a childhood friend from your country, who told me funny stories of how things got done (or not) in the Cz Repub back in the day.
> Funny to me (and him), but exasperating to his parents.


Dealing with the customs office has started to feel a bit like the Kafka stories. Even on the decision document they sent to me, it had a field called "Deklarant" (which basically means "Assessor") and next to it was the name "Anonymous" 

Their behaviour seems totally random. Although, I have noticed a pattern: if a watch comes in a fancy box (like the pagani "premium" range, including this watch), they always stop it and charge me, no matter what the price of the watch. Whereas if it comes in a basic cardboard watch box, even if they watch is expensive, it tends to pass through customs with nothing to pay. I guess they know more about boxes than they do about watches.

I guess I really will have to reduce my AliExpress purchases to only be from EU warehouses, to avoid the customs office altogether.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Looks like corrupted officials
> 
> Isn't returning the watch to seller an option?
> If not that's pure blackmail, I feel for you...


Yes, but I would have to pay for it to be returned, and also pay the customs office processing fee, which would end up costing more than the price of the watch. So, my cheapest option is just to let them destroy it.


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

No repeal process? Completely final? Instances like this remind me why I feel like an anarchist sometimes.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mrphyslw said:


> No repeal process? Completely final? Instances like this remind me why I feel like an anarchist sometimes.


This was the result of the appeal, with my final choices laid out.

I have one more AliExpress watch on the way: the San Martin "Deepsea" with the "James Cameron" Mother of Pearl dial. This was way more expensive than the Pagani Design watch, so I am curious to see whether my name is now in a computer system of people the customs office have flagged to screw with, or whether I was just very unfortunate this one time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I am curious to see whether my name is now in a computer system of people the customs office have flagged to screw with, or whether I was just very unfortunate this one time.


Fingers crossed on the second option!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> The Czech customs office didn't believe that I bought the Pagani Design Planet Ocean homage in the sale for US$72. Over several interactions with them, I submitted a bank statement, screen shots from AliExpress, details of the transaction from Pagani Design, and everything else I could think of.
> 
> They wrote back to me today saying they have reached their final decision saying that my submissions "significantly underrepresent the value of the watch" and they have assigned their own value to the watch, based on "the cost of similar watches in the Czech republic".
> 
> ...


That's disgusting 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm waiting for the new VAT code to be applied in the EU before buying more expensive stuff.
In 2 months time you'll have to pay VAT on top of your imports but hopefully no more surprises like this.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, but I would have to pay for it to be returned, and also pay the customs office processing fee, which would end up costing more than the price of the watch. So, my cheapest option is just to let them destroy it.


It's things like this - available everywhere - that makes me think we might actually be the dead, not the living, and that we exist in some sort of hell, some "intermediate state" between one life and the next.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> It's not that the Buyers are expected to do that swap, but that other sellers using that same catalog case, are actually manufacturing replicas. Very few people buy a homage, in order to create a true, false branded, fake/replica. It's easier for them to just find complete ones elsewhere on-line.
> 
> If you buy a homage of a famous watch, like a recent Seamaster, or Patek Nautilus, chances are that the OEMs producing them didn't reinvent the wheel, and simply use cases and handsets originally designed and manufactured for the replica watch industry.
> 
> Just One More Watch has a video warning about getting fooled by the more recent, Omega Seamaster replicas. I won't link it, because I don't want to be accused of promoting them.


Oh, sure, thanks for putting the voice to it - what you wrote is certainly more accurate. I was feeling a bit cautious at that moment.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

This thing. Anyone?









420.0US $ |Sapphire crystal 41mm silver dial blue hand power reserve indicator ST1906 hand winding movement men's mechanical wrist watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

cuica said:


> I'm waiting for the new VAT code to be applied in the EU before buying more expensive stuff.
> In 2 months time you'll have to pay VAT on top of your imports but hopefully no more surprises like this.


They will double dip on Ali like they do with the similar brexit tax.

I now pay tax in advance on Ali because of brexit (although even if we'd stayed in the EU this similar rule would come into force). Sellers seem to universally mark the value of items down on custom forms. Meaning I get charged tax on the whole amount but the UK government only gets tax on a fraction of that.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Czech customs sound corrupt. I’m sorry you have to deal with all of that nonsense.. 

I’m surprised you even still order watches form China. Plenty of great options within Europe for a bit more money


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Legislation is out and and you'll only pay VAT in orders up to 150€. Above that there will be more duties.
As a consumer, I'm willing to pay 20%+ and be assured I won't be robbed with more taxes and increased delivery time.
EU authorities must enforce the law but in all honesty my concerns stop there.



FatalException said:


> They will double dip on Ali like they do with the similar brexit tax.
> 
> I now pay tax in advance on Ali because of brexit (although even if we'd stayed in the EU this similar rule would come into force). Sellers seem to universally mark the value of items down on custom forms. Meaning I get charged tax on the whole amount but the UK government only gets tax on a fraction of that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Trendy Watch Store replied to my several messages, with this:
> Dear friend, your package has not been cancelled. We have sent you a new package again. The package information can be checked directly through AliExpress, and it is the latest upgraded version. Because everyone mentioned the outline of the side of the Pagani 1671 Tudor case, as well as the buckle and luminous and other details. In order to bring you a good experience, we are also responsible for you. We promptly report to the manufacturer and repair and improve the product, which results in delays in delivery. We sincerely apologize to you. All orders will be released in the near future. For the order with you, we will give away the original NATO pagani strap (worth 15 US dollars), if you have any questions, you can contact us as soon as possible, thank you for your support


My order from Trendy Men's was also just canceled. I got a pretty good price during the sale, which is why I ordered it (BB homage). Originally I got a message similar to yours (we notified the manufacturer of some issues, please be patient, etc. etc.) but now my order just says canceled.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Jared West said:


> My order from Trendy Men's was also just canceled. I got a pretty good price during the sale, which is why I ordered it (BB homage). Originally I got a message similar to yours (we notified the manufacturer of some issues, please be patient, etc. etc.) but now my order just says canceled.


Mine said cancelled too but they gave me a new tracking number


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> This thing. Anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn! That looks good. Five different textures on the dial. The hour numerals look engraved and then filled. Beautiful blued hands.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Anyone have a suggestion for a dive watch with stainless steel bezel insert (not raised yachtmaster style)? I tried searching but can't find anything



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a dive watch with stainless steel bezel insert (not raised yachtmaster style)? I tried searching but can't find anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, but not on AliExpress:









ENDEAVOUR COLLECTION


Built for the everyday adventurer, RZE Watches is a brand born out of the passion for perfecting the craft of titanium watches that fuse together durability, versatility and sustainability.




www.rzewatches.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a dive watch with stainless steel bezel insert (not raised yachtmaster style)? I tried searching but can't find anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


€ 184,69 31％ Off | San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date








201.5US $ 35% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I can recommend this one. I have it with the MOP dial

€ 150,23 50％ Off | HEIMDALLR Dive Watch Automatic Mechanical Watches 316L Steel 200M Dive Watch NH36A Sapphire C3 Luminous Diver Watch For Men








164.68US $ 54% OFF|Heimdallr Steel Dive Monster Watch Nh36a Automatic Mechanical Watch Sapphire Crystal C3 Luminous 200m Waterproof Diver Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The Monster is also great


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a dive watch with stainless steel bezel insert (not raised yachtmaster style)? I tried searching but can't find anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have the AE mobile app you can do a search by image (share > aliexpress) it works quite well:

€ 79,56 Bliger New 45mm NH35A Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal C3 Lume








93.8US $ 33% OFF|Bliger New 45mm Japanese NH35A Men's Watch Black Dial Sapphire Crystal Date C3 Lume Hands Rubber strap Automatic Movement watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













€ 73,79 Sterile auto








80.04US $ 8% OFF|Brand new men's watch automatic mechanical movement blue dial stainless steel case steel band watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Nicolas


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a dive watch with stainless steel bezel insert (not raised yachtmaster style)? I tried searching but can't find anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These two San Martin watches have steel bezels. A bit more expensive than most AliExpress watches, but also better quality.

SN0055G









San Martin Vintage Diver SN0055G


San Martin Vintage Diver SN0055G: Case material : 316L Stainless steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case size : 44mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 52mm Lug width : 24~20mm Band : French frosted leather + French HAAS waterproof lining leather Bezel : Stainless steel 120 clicks with lume triangle...




wrwatches.com





SN068









San Martin SN068


San Martin SN068: Case material : 316L Stainless steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case size : 45mm Height : 13.5mm Lug width : 22mm Bracelet : 22mm with Micro-adjustment mechanisms Bezel : 316L Stainless steel Glass : Sapphire crystal (3mm thickness) Dial : Mother of pearl / White...




wrwatches.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I just received a strap sent from China on the 24th of November...5 months is ok I guess 
Sent through UAE and based on tracking it landed in my country on the 19th of December waiting in a pile probably until now. Tracking numbers from UAE (YX....) and S000... are not recognized by the national post tracking system, so after landing there is no more info. Waiting 3 more freebies this way - Ali refunded all money in all these cases...


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone have a suggestion for a dive watch with stainless steel bezel insert (not raised yachtmaster style)? I tried searching but can't find anything
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Today, the matching bronze bracelet arrived for my Swordfish, and it was delivered straight to me with no customs duty to pay at all. This bracelet alone cost almost three times as much as the Pagani Design watch that caused me so much customs-duty pain recently. I guess the difference is that the bracelet came in a less fancy box, so customs just waved it through.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Today, the matching bronze bracelet arrived for my Swordfish, and it was delivered straight to me with no customs duty to pay at all. This bracelet alone cost almost three times as much as the Pagani Design watch that caused me so much customs-duty pain recently. I guess the difference is that the bracelet came in a less fancy box, so customs just waved it through.
> 
> View attachment 15850054


I can't stop buying Zelos watches ATM. I've got this on the way now, I was trying not to buy anything but couldn't resist when this went up for sale second hand for a price I was happy with. That Cronos 62Mas homage really made me appreciate bronze watches.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Today, the matching bronze bracelet arrived for my Swordfish, and it was delivered straight to me with no customs duty to pay at all. This bracelet alone cost almost three times as much as the Pagani Design watch that caused me so much customs-duty pain recently. I guess the difference is that the bracelet came in a less fancy box, so customs just waved it through.
> 
> View attachment 15850054


Looks gorgeous on that watch!
And "woohoo" on the lack of customs fees


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The customs office just outsmarted me. After telling me yesterday that I would have to pay 158% import tax and fees on my Pagani Design watch, they also told me I could think about whether to accept it or have them dispose of the watch.

Naively, I expected a few days to think about it. So, I was taken by surprise when five minutes ago my doorbell rang, and there was a man in uniform: "I have a parcel from the customs office for you. Can you sign this document stating whether you are accepting it, and will pay the amount due, or wish it to be disposed of?"

Given that I was put on the spot a bit, I decided then and there to just take the watch and pay the massive customs fee (on a credit card, so nobody could pocket the money) and was sure to get a signed receipt of payment.

The good news is that it seems to have better quality control than some models I saw reviewed. No paint smudges, and the bezel seems to work reasonably well, with very little backplay.

So, I now present to you what may be the most expensive Pagani Design watch in the world


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

So Springy, don't buy that $1,000 Invicta discounted to $100 that you've been eyeing - imagine the tax you'd pay on that!

Another interesting chapter in the Springy soap opera. Enjoy your new PD - after this experience you're either going to love it or hate it. Either way, I think it looks great.


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

Has anyone picked up the new San Martin MM300?









236.64US $ 32% OFF|San Martin Men Dive Watch Mm300 Nh35 Luxury Business Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Date C3 Super Luminous 30bar Reloj - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The NTTD phylida has just arrived. Put it immediately on a khaki one-piece NATO from steeldive. So far pretty impressed. PT5000 Inside. Can't upload photos. No idea why


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> The customs office just outsmarted me. After telling me yesterday that I would have to pay 158% import tax and fees on my Pagani Design watch, they also told me I could think about whether to accept it or have them dispose of the watch.
> 
> Naively, I expected a few days to think about it. So, I was taken by surprise when five minutes ago my doorbell rang, and there was a man in uniform: "I have a parcel from the customs office for you. Can you sign this document stating whether you are accepting it, and will pay the amount due, or wish it to be disposed of?"
> 
> ...


I can't believe you went ahead and paid the $150 customs on a PD. They're taking the piss out of you. I would have scolded them to the moon and back.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> The customs office just outsmarted me. After telling me yesterday that I would have to pay 158% import tax and fees on my Pagani Design watch, they also told me I could think about whether to accept it or have them dispose of the watch.
> 
> Naively, I expected a few days to think about it. So, I was taken by surprise when five minutes ago my doorbell rang, and there was a man in uniform: "I have a parcel from the customs office for you. Can you sign this document stating whether you are accepting it, and will pay the amount due, or wish it to be disposed of?"
> 
> ...


I would consider somehow getting a mailbox in a neighboring country (Germany?) and just drive there every time I want to receive the watch. As it stands, it's just ridiculous.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I can't believe you went ahead and paid the $150 customs on a PD. They're taking the piss out of you. I would have scolded them to the moon and back.


I believe it is an irresistible love in first sight type of scenario😉
The watch is indeed tempting.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I can't believe you went ahead and paid the $150 customs on a PD. They're taking the piss out of you. I would have scolded them to the moon and back.


I can hardly believe it either  The delivery guy caught me off guard. I must admit, the watch is nicer than I expected. Based on reviews, I was expecting several QC issues, and to open the box and find faults would have made me even more annoyed at paying the customs fee. Fortunately, the watch seems to have no issues at all, which goes part way towards me resenting the fee a little bit less. This has certainly been a lesson, though, that I should only buy from sellers with an EU warehouse.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Maybe the name "Pagani" is what did it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin just sent me a link to this new Orange dial watch:









2021 new San Martin refit turtle 007 diver 200m waterproof green lume SN0046G


San Martin major in qualitied diving stainless steel watches, bronze watches.




www.skbwatches.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin just sent me a link to this new Orange dial watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't SKB just a reseller?


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

My San Martin is finally out of the Belgian customs.
Between taxes and admin costs, I've payed 48% more than the Ali express price...

Was not expecting this one 

But she's a beauty









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Cronos has a new applied logo....I'm not sure how I feel about it. Glad to see them working on improvements, though.









225.5US $ 18% OFF|Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The fancy new watch boxes that Pagani Design is using for their "premium" line look nice from the outside, but it turns out they are cardboard, paper, and thin plastic inside. Mine broke when I tried opening the box to put the watch back inside.

Not a big deal, but certainly not great quality. They should have spent the money on quality control for the watches, and stayed with the simpler and cheaper boxes from their regular line.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Some of my watches (e.g. watches from Corgeut) came without storage boxes, so they sit loose on shelves. Today, I decided to house them in the same type of robust cases that the Lugyou factory uses for their watches (San Martin, Cronos, Hruodland, etc). A quick search of AliExpress found them here. They charge shipping for the first two, then shipping is free after that, making them quite affordable.









1.52US $ 30% OFF|L/s Size Outdoor Plastic Waterproof Airtight Survival Case Container Camping Outdoor Travel Storage Box - Storage Boxes & Bins - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Some of my watches (e.g. watches from Corgeut) came without storage boxes, so they sit loose on shelves. Today, I decided to house them in the same type of robust cases that the Lugyou factory uses for their watches (San Martin, Cronos, Hruodland, etc). A quick search of AliExpress found them here. They charge shipping for the first two, then shipping is free after that, making them quite affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good find! Love these boxes.
I mostly use them for stuff other than watches though


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know anything worth knowing about this?
PIERRE PAULIN 1963 (by MERKUR) ---- weird photos, I know, but that's what they got up


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> Isn't SKB just a reseller?


Yes, you are right. Sorry. I should have included the link to orange dial watch on the San Martin Official Store on AliExpress. Here it is:









258.75US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Diving Watch Abalone Nh35 Mechanical Business Wristwatches Bracelet Luminous Sapphire 20 Bar Relojes Часы - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Chronopolis said:


> Anyone know anything worth knowing about this?
> PIERRE PAULIN 1963 (by MERKUR) ---- weird photos, I know, but that's what they got up
> 
> View attachment 15852047
> ...


Whoa! Those are weird photos. Kinda reminds me of this movie poster.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

anyone with any info or thoughts on this Sollen? or the brand in general?
Looks like it could be an interesting and pretty original desk diver. wish the WR was better than 30M...but it looks pretty cool.

















110.45US $ 53% OFF|New Switzerland Luxury Brand SOLLEN Japan Import NH35A Automatic Mechanical Men's Watches Luminous Waterproof Rolex Watch SL609|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Anyone know anything worth knowing about this?
> PIERRE PAULIN 1963 (by MERKUR) ---- weird photos, I know, but that's what they got up
> 
> View attachment 15852047
> ...


Movement is Seagull ST1931. I've got two redstar ones powered by this movement.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

bearwithwatch said:


> Movement is Seagull ST1931. I've got two redstar ones powered by this movement.


That much I knew.
So then, given that it is the same ST movement as all the other "bicompax" designs, is it not weird that the subdials are where they are? Positioned lower than where they should be?


----------



## Reserpor (Nov 13, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> That much I knew.
> So then, given that it is the same ST movement as all the other "bicompax" designs, is it not weird that the subdials are where they are? Positioned lower than where they should be?


 This one is a different movement to the one used in other "bicompax" designs. This movement has a big date at 12:00 and they chose (or were forced) to position the subdials differently.















Tianjin TY2900/ST19 Family







reference.grail-watch.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Whoa! Those are weird photos. Kinda reminds me of this movie poster.
> 
> View attachment 15852407


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Reserpor said:


> This one is a different movement to the one used in other "bicompax" designs. This movement has a big date at 12:00 and they chose (or were forced) to position the subdials differently.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Good info, Thanks/
BTW, how long have you had yours?
Any issues?


----------



## jmichaelc (Mar 30, 2014)

> New Octopus offerings[/QUOTE
> I like the lume shots, even if they're optimistic.
> 
> If only it didn't say "Octopus Kraken" on the dial. I'll happily wear the Phoibos octopus logo, so many would say my standards are already low, but octopus kraken is too much for me.
> ...


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Cronos has a new applied logo....I'm not sure how I feel about it. Glad to see them working on improvements, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My question..
Is it really 100 bux better than a Steeldive/Addies dive varient>? Both run NH35 right?


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Some of my watches (e.g. watches from Corgeut) came without storage boxes, so they sit loose on shelves. Today, I decided to house them in the same type of robust cases that the Lugyou factory uses for their watches (San Martin, Cronos, Hruodland, etc). A quick search of AliExpress found them here. They charge shipping for the first two, then shipping is free after that, making them quite affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My main...I hate to say Hobby... I'll say passion as I've worked at it for near 35 years...is playing guitar.
Those would be excellent for storing vacuum tubes. (as used in older style amps)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mykkus said:


> My question..
> Is it really 100 bux better than a Steeldive/Addies dive varient>? Both run NH35 right?


These run the PT5000. Overall fit and finish it just a hair below San Martin. So you are getting nicer bracelets as well as some better QC.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> anyone with any info or thoughts on this Sollen? or the brand in general?
> Looks like it could be an interesting and pretty original desk diver. wish the WR was better than 30M...but it looks pretty cool.
> View attachment 15852454
> 
> ...


Looks like a cheap Raymond Weil clone.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Looks like a cheap Raymond Weil clone.


Good spot. Slightly different but definitely taking ques from it.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Well, my QM Benrus Homage came in today....pretty damn impressed. Finishing is done really nicely, dial is clean and aligned properly, bezel aligns properly and has minimal play.

It's all covered in my unboxing video here














99.5US $ 50% OFF|Qm "vietnam" Platoon Us Special Forces Udt Military Men's Sport Outdoor Colourful 300m Diver Watch With C3 Luminous Sm8019b - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Full review treatment will come in a few days hopefully.

















Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Well, my QM Benrus Homage came in today....pretty damn impressed. Finishing is done really nicely, dial is clean and aligned properly, bezel aligns properly and has minimal play.
> 
> It's all covered in my unboxing video here
> 
> ...


Nicely done! Have you had a chance to test that sapphire crystal yet?

Edit: never mind, the text description lists it as mineral.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

How is it a quartz, and yet the seconds hand moves like an auto?



turdbogls said:


> Well, my QM Benrus Homage came in today....pretty damn impressed. Finishing is done really nicely, dial is clean and aligned properly, bezel aligns properly and has minimal play.
> 
> It's all covered in my unboxing video here
> 
> ...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Seiko Vh31. 4 ticks pre second.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice, looking forward to your review!



turdbogls said:


> Well, my QM Benrus Homage came in today....pretty damn impressed. Finishing is done really nicely, dial is clean and aligned properly, bezel aligns properly and has minimal play.
> 
> It's all covered in my unboxing video here
> 
> ...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> How is it a quartz, and yet the seconds hand moves like an auto?


It's a newer line of quartz movements from Seiko. 4 ticks per second, 2 years battery life.

I have the same movent in my Escapement time dress watch....very nice movements so far.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoakoCAB (Feb 8, 2019)

I just found a picture in the Aliexpress reviews... is it me or does that pagani gmt have a ceramic bezel? Also, i don't see the "Explorer" inscription


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> The customs office just outsmarted me. After telling me yesterday that I would have to pay 158% import tax and fees on my Pagani Design watch, they also told me I could think about whether to accept it or have them dispose of the watch.
> 
> Naively, I expected a few days to think about it. So, I was taken by surprise when five minutes ago my doorbell rang, and there was a man in uniform: "I have a parcel from the customs office for you. Can you sign this document stating whether you are accepting it, and will pay the amount due, or wish it to be disposed of?"
> 
> ...


It's good to hear that yours doesn't have the issues that mine does... But then what do expect for the world's most expensive Pagani Design Watch 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Well, my QM Benrus Homage came in today....pretty damn impressed. Finishing is done really nicely, dial is clean and aligned properly, bezel aligns properly and has minimal play.
> 
> It's all covered in my unboxing video here
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the plunge. Looks like I'll be ordering one of these shortly. I've missed the VH31 since I let my Wolbrook go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Well, my QM Benrus Homage came in today....pretty damn impressed. Finishing is done really nicely, dial is clean and aligned properly, bezel aligns properly and has minimal play.
> 
> It's all covered in my unboxing video here
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about one of the "auto" quartz for a while. I like it! I really have to have a date on my watches that are worn daily though.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mykkus said:


> My question..
> Is it really 100 bux better than a Steeldive/Addies dive varient>? Both run NH35 right?


Yes, but not of the 300m Phylida.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> The customs office just outsmarted me. After telling me yesterday that I would have to pay 158% import tax and fees on my Pagani Design watch, they also told me I could think about whether to accept it or have them dispose of the watch.


I do love "happy" endings. Your story sounds like one of those WHEN THINGS GO WRONG videos on Youtube, of people falling off cliffs, breaking ribs & ankles, puncturing lungs, etc, but living to tell about it.

Tock that "expensive" PD like it was an Omega! (Or... OhMeGaa!)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I almost never wear my Pagani "Datejust" because it is too blingy for me. This morning, I decided to take down the bling factor a notch by swapping out the sparkly jubilee for a pair of blue suede shoes. I know it is a bit of an unusual choice, but I think I prefer it.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I made a vh31 based watch just to see how I will like it before I buy something serious with this movement. Here is the outcome:







The recipe is really rather simple and the ingredients are easily available. First, you buy this off the bay for approximately 15 bucks:








Remove whatever's inside the case and leave it for other projects. The movement fits vintage Vostok cases like a glove. Then add the dial (6 bucks)







The movement (20 bucks for 2)








And the hands (7 bucks for the whole watch which you will utilize afterwards because it is the utter piece of the brown substance of the familiar provenance:








And voila! Serve cold with tuna:


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Well, my QM Benrus Homage came in today....pretty damn impressed. Finishing is done really nicely, dial is clean and aligned properly, bezel aligns properly and has minimal play.
> 
> It's all covered in my unboxing video here
> 
> ...


What the ... Quartz and is it really 15mm thick?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Great work there! Tempted to try one myself though I haven't tried modding quartz watches before. What did you do for the crown and stem, and movement holder within the case?



JojX said:


> I made a vh31 based watch just to see how I will like it before I buy something serious with this movement. Here is the outcome:
> View attachment 15853849
> The recipe is really rather simple and the ingredients are easily available. First, you buy this off the bay for approximately 15 bucks:
> View attachment 15853850
> ...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I realised I never posted a photo of my San Martin Mother of Pearl "Captain Willard", which I got with a great discount in the AliExpress sales recently. My overall summary would be that it has the usual excellent build quality that San Martin are known for. Bezel action is excellent. Lume is outstanding. In fact, the only criticism I have is that the dial is almost black, and the mother of pearl effect is very very subtle. Quite different from the dark blue and very "pearly" dials shown on the San Martin sales page. In short, a great watch, so long as you don't expect it to have a eye-catching MOP sparkle.


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

@leastonh Just letting you know our hero El Risitas died today.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Trev_L thanks! Initially I used the movement holder for the miyota 2035 I cut to size to create the tension between the movement and the case. Then I found a spacer for miyota 2105 which fits no problem. You can buy the vh31 spacers/holders from cousins. The stem is a typical tap 10 so any Ali crown fits. I used the one I had lying around 6.5 mm diameter for 2.5 mm tube obviously without threads. I also used an old Vostok amphibia crown gasket to put between the case and the crown since the recess in the case is for smaller crowns and I didnt want a gap between the crown and the case. As the movement comes with the stem (and the battery - a nice surprise) I just cut it with 1 mm or so margin of error and put it all together then obviously had to cut the stem once again, made sure it fits and then added the strap, which doubled the overall cost of the watch. Pretty happy with it. Love 36mm watches and I wish San Martin, steeldive and the likes had the balls to offer watches in that size.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

As you might be able to tell, I have been on a strap buying spree, to transform a few of the watches I rarely wear because of the mis-matched straps they came on.

Here is my Seagull with copper hands, which came on an unattractive black "crocodile" strap. Eventually, I found a gorgeous light brown leather strap on AliExpress that I think matches it perfectly.

Here is the strap (I bought "light brown, 21mm, stainless steel buckle"): 13.78US $ 31% OFF|MAIKES Watch Accessories Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm 26mm Vintage Cow Leather Watch Band For Panerai Fossil Watchband|Watchbands| - AliExpress

Before:









After:


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I almost never wear my Pagani "Datejust" because it is too blingy for me. This morning, I decided to take down the bling factor a notch by swapping out the sparkly jubilee for a pair of blue suede shoes. I know it is a bit of an unusual choice, but I think I prefer it.
> 
> View attachment 15853837


Nice touch. Did you use a 22mm? Pagani says the band width is 20mm but I measured 21mm. I could not resize the awful steel band they sent with it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> Nice touch. Did you use a 22mm? Pagani says the band width is 20mm but I measured 21mm. I could not resize the awful steel band they sent with it.


You are right. For this particular watch, I couldn't find a nice 21mm strap, but read a review saying a 22mm suede strap works well on 21mm lugs, so I hunted around for one, and found this one on sale for a great price: Kvarnsjö Vintage Suede NATO Navy


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I realised I never posted a photo of my San Martin Mother of Pearl "Captain Willard", which I got with a great discount in the AliExpress sales recently. My overall summary would be that it has the usual excellent build quality that San Martin are known for. Bezel action is excellent. Lume is outstanding. In fact, the only criticism I have is that the dial is almost black, and the mother of pearl effect is very very subtle. Quite different from the dark blue and very "pearly" dials shown on the San Martin sales page. In short, a great watch, so long as you don't expect it to have a eye-catching MOP sparkle.
> 
> View attachment 15853891


I think you mean sunburst dial instead of mother of pearl.

Sunburst:









MOP:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Szechuan said:


> El Risitas


Heard of him for first time from this clip with obvious misplaced translation.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I think you mean sunburst dial instead of mother of pearl.
> 
> Sunburst:
> 
> ...


No, it is definitely meant to be Mother of Pearl, not Sunburst. It looks almost black mixed with extremely dark blue in most light, but when the sun shines brightly the colours do start to come out, almost like the sun shimmering on oil.

In fact, one of our very own group members did a youtube review of this same MOP watch, so you can see the colours and how they play with bright light:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin Mother of Pearl "Captain Willard". In fact, the only criticism I have is that the dial is almost *black*, and the mother of pearl effect is very very subtle. Quite different from the dark blue and very "pearly" dials shown on the San Martin sales page.
> 
> View attachment 15853891


O wow. That's crazy! The ad is SO off, it is tantamount to false advertising!

I just bought my first San Martin. It was DOA: arrived dead.
They offered a free fresh movement.

What, and _I _gotta fix it? I don't think so. (What BS !! )
I said no.

Now I gotta send it back. 
W. T. F.

Not sure if I can still hold the same level of esteem for the brand.


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Negakinu said:


> Looks like a cheap Raymond Weil clone.


Not Really a clone:
-Not the same insert
-Not the same minute/hour marker
Dial color, date display and minute/hour hands inspiration!!! yes


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think black MOP just is like that. I got this MOP Casio the other day and 95% of the time indoors it looks black, despite Casio's stock pics also looking extremely vibrant in colour.
But I like it, you just gotta see it as a black dial with a cool party trick when looked at in certain light


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> O wow. That's crazy! The ad is SO off, it is tantamount to false advertising!
> 
> I just bought my first San Martin. It was DOA: arrived dead.
> They offered a free fresh movement.
> ...


Which one was it? That's a shame... Seems rare, NH35 are like tanks.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> No, it is definitely meant to be Mother of Pearl, not Sunburst. It looks almost black mixed with extremely dark blue in most light, but when the sun shines brightly the colours do start to come out, almost like the sun shimmering on oil.
> 
> In fact, one of our very own group members did a youtube review of this same MOP watch, so you can see the colours and how they play with bright light:


Ok my bad  it was quite hard to see from your picture!


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Szechuan said:


> @leastonh Just letting you know our hero El Risitas died today.


Oh no, I hadn't heard! Thanks for the head's up Szechuan. It's sad to hear he's passed. He gave me and a lot of others so much to laugh about with his video appearances. I have sat crying with laughter watching him many times, despite not understanding a word of Spanish.

R.I.P. El Risitas.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

bearwithwatch said:


> Heard of him for first time from this clip with obvious misplaced translation.


Here's the original with subtitles. Just as funny as any of the other versions


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

1Wolf1 said:


> What the ... Quartz and is it really 15mm thick?


That's what they list it as. Its got quite the crestal on it. Wears like a 12mm watch. I'll get my calipers on it today.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Ok my bad  it was quite hard to see from your picture!


Not just from my picture. It is hard to see in real life too. My dial is almost black, with some hints of very dark blue. Even in the brightest light it is far less colourful than in the video review I linked to.

It could just be that this batch is darker than most, since I just noticed another buyer posted this in a review recently: "I was expecting the mop to be more visible. the dial is a deep black, the pearl effect can only be seen in a few angles or direct sunlight".

I just wrote to San Martin to ask about whether this is a problem with my watch (or batch), or whether the photos on the sales page are an exaggeration.

Outside, in bright sunlight:


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

JojX said:


> Trev_L thanks! Initially I used the movement holder for the miyota 2035 I cut to size to create the tension between the movement and the case. Then I found a spacer for miyota 2105 which fits no problem. You can buy the vh31 spacers/holders from cousins. The stem is a typical tap 10 so any Ali crown fits. I used the one I had lying around 6.5 mm diameter for 2.5 mm tube obviously without threads. I also used an old Vostok amphibia crown gasket to put between the case and the crown since the recess in the case is for smaller crowns and I didnt want a gap between the crown and the case. As the movement comes with the stem (and the battery - a nice surprise) I just cut it with 1 mm or so margin of error and put it all together then obviously had to cut the stem once again, made sure it fits and then added the strap, which doubled the overall cost of the watch. Pretty happy with it. Love 36mm watches and I wish San Martin, steeldive and the likes had the balls to offer watches in that size.


Thanks, that is very useful.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Well, my QM Benrus Homage came in today....pretty damn impressed. Finishing is done really nicely, dial is clean and aligned properly, bezel aligns properly and has minimal play.
> 
> It's all covered in my unboxing video here
> 
> ...


Really nice, but for some reason I would price it at max 50-60 euros...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Which one was it? That's a shame... Seems rare, *NH35 are like tanks.*


It was the Vintage Sub. SN004G.

About "like tanks":
Usually they are robust, 
But - maybe the gods were just ticked off with me? -- just last week, I had two NH35's die on me while I was modifying. 
One was inside a PAGANI model. It ran great for a day while I was observing it. And it was ticking happily when I removed it.
Once I was done putting on a new dial, it had stopped beating.

The other was an eBay purchase. Same thing. Worked great, then died. 
So, this happened twice, with two NH35's.

I swear, I didn't handle them roughly.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> It's a newer line of quartz movements from Seiko. 4 ticks per second, 2 years battery life.


Wow I love it. Always wanted a Benrus type, but I just didn't feel like paying $500+ for a Dagaz (nice though they are), or settle for a plastic case Marathon quartz.

If they would add just 2 more ticks per, all the virtues of autos / mechanicals will all become irrelevant -- for me.
I only dislike the tick tick of quartz, but if they can solve that, I'm all in !!


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

About the Benrus homage- Mine came in a few days ago. It is not 15mm thick, it is 14.77mm. Nice chunky watch. Blue dial is the shade of blue that I like. VH31 ticks at 4 beats/second. I like it. They but spring bars in that seem impossible to remove without cutting. I want to change the strap to reduce added thickness of the NATO. It's going to take more effort than usual. Also, the bottom lip of the case is sharp. A few more minutes at the polishing machine would have been appreciated. This is a common problem with a lot of these watches. 

About the SM MOP dial. If it is real MOP, it is a product of nature and there will be variations. My watch is black looking in low light. Bluish to greenish in sunlight. I'm sure they picked the most interesting dial to photograph for their advertisement. Expect some variations.


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> ...
> Once I was done putting on a new dial, it had stopped beating.
> ....


Have you checked that it is not in the time setting position(stem pulled)?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Trapok said:


> Have you checked that it is not in the time setting position(stem pulled)?


Yes, since it was with the crown stem removed.
And the only way you can remove the stem is to push it al the way in, back to its first position (running).


----------



## outsidesmoke07 (May 1, 2016)

I'd never heard of the VH31 movement, and a quick check of AliX shows only half a page of results for that search term. The Seiko VK67, with a similar sweeping chrono hand and extra complications, returns just two pages of results. But that movement has been around since at least 2014. I'd love to see more sweeping seconds quartz watches!


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Yes, since it was with the crown stem removed.
> And the only way you can remove the stem is to push it al the way in, back to its first position (running).


So, it is normal that it does'nt tick(without stem),No?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Really nice, but for some reason I would price it at max 50-60 euros...


Do like the OP, get one for free in exchange of a promotion YT vid


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Not just from my picture. It is hard to see in real life too. My dial is almost black, with some hints of very dark blue. Even in the brightest light it is far less colourful than in the video review I linked to.
> 
> It could just be that this batch is darker than most, since I just noticed another buyer posted this in a review recently: "I was expecting the mop to be more visible. the dial is a deep black, the pearl effect can only be seen in a few angles or direct sunlight".
> 
> ...


Clearly, St Martin is not the patron saint of molluscs.

I also have that watch, though sterile. I was hoping with more exposed MOP, they'd be pickier in which dial was chosen, but alas, mine is also quite dark. Are you considering other straps? I'm using a shark mesh and it looks good, if a bit too casual. A dressier shark mesh I have unfortunately did not have space for the wider spring bars and, aside from the danger, it put too much distance between the case and the band.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Do like the OP, get one for free in exchange of a promotion YT vid


Some of the weird things in life...I would wait for an ali express sale to get some things saving etc. 10 euros which is nothing, but I would never get in a position to undertake to do a youtube video even for 100 euro watch given for free.
I guess the first thing keeps me at bay for not buying things all the time and it doesn't cost me time (ok maybe it will cost me a few searches on Ali, but would do that to relax comparable to watching a whatever youtube video). Contrary the second would have me invest time in preparing a video and I would consider that taking part of my work and not my free time since if I was in the mood to start a youtube channel with 25 watches readily available for review I would have a nice head start anyway.

[off-topic] And I so like forums, even if they are dinosaurs in todays internet! I never understand younger people discussing things in e.g. facebook groups where there is no history, no possibility to search for something written 3 years ago and 3 word non-sense messages...[/off-topic]


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

bklake said:


> About the Benrus homage- Mine came in a few days ago. It is not 15mm thick, it is 14.77mm. Nice chunky watch. Blue dial is the shade of blue that I like. VH31 ticks at 4 beats/second. I like it. They but spring bars in that seem impossible to remove without cutting. I want to change the strap to reduce added thickness of the NATO. It's going to take more effort than usual. Also, the bottom lip of the case is sharp. A few more minutes at the polishing machine would have been appreciated. This is a common problem with a lot of these watches.


yeah, I noticed they use shoulderless Springbars. Going to be tough to get them out for sure. I'm not opposed to just ripping them out since I have plently of 20mm bars laying around. I'd like to try this on a few different straps.



crAss said:


> Some of the weird things in life...I would wait for an ali express sale to get some things saving etc. 10 euros which is nothing, but I would never get in a position to undertake to do a youtube video even for 100 euro watch given for free.


I don't do it for the free watches...it's nice to get a free one, but it doesn't happen enough to make this all worth it.
I can't speak for other reviewers (Viper for instance) but I like to spread information. the more the merrier. if I'm buying a watch, I like to know what to expect. there are very few watches I'll spend my money on with no other reviews....latest one was the Pagani Black Bay and it kind of bit me in the ass (dimensions and description was not accurate when I purchased).

so, if I can get a watch for review (I simply ask and don't press the sellers) and spread the information on whether I think it's worth it for someone else to spend their money on, then great. I think most of us youtubers are the same way.
I am thankfully in a position where I can somewhat consistently put out a review video without cutting into my free time. I have a full time Job, I have a wife and Kids. I have friends and family, and I have hobbies other than Watches....but I still ENJOY doing these reviews. it's kind of fun. I just need watches to do them with 

if I didn't enjoy doing this, I wouldn't be doing it....for now, I'm having fun. I may feel differently as time goes on. currently, the biggest issue is watch supply. I can't be buying watches every week, so i have to scour the depths of AliX for willing participants sometimes


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

outsidesmoke07 said:


> I'd never heard of the VH31 movement, and a quick check of AliX shows only half a page of results for that search term. The Seiko VK67, with a similar sweeping chrono hand and extra complications, returns just two pages of results. But that movement has been around since at least 2014. I'd love to see more sweeping seconds quartz watches!


People don't know to search for VH movements, and sellers usually don't list the movement in the description. They may use terms like "smooth sweep", or "sweeping second hand", like that helps. Sunon also makes a line of 4 bps quartz "SP" movements, just to warn you. I haven't seen them used in an Ali watch yet, but they've been around for a few years.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Wow I love it. Always wanted a Benrus type, but I just didn't feel like paying $500+ for a Dagaz (nice though they are), or settle for a plastic case Marathon quartz.
> 
> If they would add just 2 more ticks per, all the virtues of autos / mechanicals will all become irrelevant -- for me.
> I only dislike the tick tick of quartz, but if they can solve that, I'm all in !!


Benrus will sell you a Type I reissue for only $1,695.

Bulova has made smooth sweeping quartz for years. The downside is that the Precisionist movements are larger, and the batteries need to be upsized as well. Those 2 extra ticks might mean replacing a battery every 16 months, instead of 24 months.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Really nice, but for some reason I would price it at max 50-60 euros...


The lack of sapphire at this price? I have $20 and $30 watches with sapphire. VH31 movements are nice, but they don't add much to the cost. 300m WR is a plus, but at these prices a Steeldive SD1970 is fairly compelling. They now start at $88 on rubber.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

bklake said:


> About the Benrus homage- Mine came in a few days ago. It is not 15mm thick, it is 14.77mm. Nice chunky watch. Blue dial is the shade of blue that I like. VH31 ticks at 4 beats/second. I like it. They but spring bars in that seem impossible to remove without cutting. I want to change the strap to reduce added thickness of the NATO. It's going to take more effort than usual. Also, the bottom lip of the case is sharp. A few more minutes at the polishing machine would have been appreciated. This is a common problem with a lot of these watches.
> 
> About the SM MOP dial. If it is real MOP, it is a product of nature and there will be variations. My watch is black looking in low light. Bluish to greenish in sunlight. I'm sure they picked the most interesting dial to photograph for their advertisement. Expect some variations.


From my understanding a real MOP dial is expensive and hard to make, and not used on affordable watches



HoustonReal said:


> The lack of sapphire at this price? I have $20 and $30 watches with sapphire. VH31 movements are nice, but they don't add much to the cost. 300m WR is a plus, but at these prices a Steeldive SD1970 is fairly compelling. They now start at $88 on rubber.


wow that is a good price, for one of Steeldive's best watch (rarely hear about issues on that SD, whereas you do on others)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Those 2 extra ticks might mean replacing a battery *every 16 months,* instead of 24 months.


SIGH!! It's 2021 dammit ! I can do without flying cars, but this? How hard can it be?


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

john_marston said:


> wow that is a good price, for one of Steeldive's best watch (rarely hear about issues on that SD, whereas you do on others)


Right? Been smitten for awhile.
What QC issues have you heard on the others? I like the SKX homage and Sub as well. But haven't pulled the trigger on any.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

The VH31 has been around for a few years. I heard of them 5 years ago and they were in the TMI catalog. There was one watch advertised as using them several years ago. It was a style I don't care about so I never bought one. My first VH31 watch was the Infinite Time dress watch. My second is the Benrus homage. I recently saw spare movements for sale. I think they are about $8. Not rare or expensive. Glad to see more watches with this movement.

It takes me less than a second to glance at my watch to tell the time. If I miss the tick on a quartz, I think it has stopped and spend more time looking to see if it is still working. It is annoying to me. There is enough movement in a mechanical and the VH31 that I don't take a second long look. I grew up in a time when batteries didn't last long in watches. I'm always suspicious of dead batteries.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest video is up on my YouTube channel:






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> Clearly, St Martin is not the patron saint of molluscs.
> 
> I also have that watch, though sterile. I was hoping with more exposed MOP, they'd be pickier in which dial was chosen, but alas, mine is also quite dark. Are you considering other straps? I'm using a shark mesh and it looks good, if a bit too casual. A dressier shark mesh I have unfortunately did not have space for the wider spring bars and, aside from the danger, it put too much distance between the case and the band.











Currently I use this strap for my SM MOP. Very comfortable. 









Also a nice option


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

column said:


> Currently I use this strap for my SM MOP. Very comfortable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that looks just as black as the dial on mine. There doesn't seem to be much of iridescence there. Maybe it is a more common issue than I had anticipated.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Hi guys has anyone experience with ben nevis? They have a skx hommage for 25usd... And is this red star a new variant? Looks quite good IMO.
















Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Well that looks just as black as the dial on mine. There doesn't seem to be much of iridescence there. Maybe it is a more common issue than I had anticipated.


My dial is nothing special in low light but in the sun, it shimmers nicely. Bonus prize for getting outside in the sun. The shimmer and shine suggest it is a natural product but who knows? I don't know of a man made product that can duplicate the look.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> O wow. That's crazy! The ad is SO off, it is tantamount to false advertising!
> 
> I just bought my first San Martin. It was DOA: arrived dead.
> They offered a free fresh movement.
> ...


I'm curious whether, if you asked for $30 (or a bracelet, etc.) to cover cost of having the movement replaced, if they would do it.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> As you might be able to tell, I have been on a strap buying spree, to transform a few of the watches I rarely wear because of the mis-matched straps they came on.
> 
> Here is my Seagull with copper hands, which came on an unattractive black "crocodile" strap. Eventually, I found a gorgeous light brown leather strap on AliExpress that I think matches it perfectly.
> 
> ...


looks great, but I don't see 21mm available for the straps


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> Latest video is up on my YouTube channel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love your videos, but heck, the advertisement before it was for "manscaping" utensils.
I know I am of a different vintage, but heck, I am never shaving my b*lls, even if tortured.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> looks great, but I don't see 21mm available for the straps


It certainly is there, but weirdly the sizes are not in sequence:


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> Hi guys has anyone experience with ben nevis?
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


The distillery?
The UK's highest mountain?
How many Scots it takes to change a lightbulb?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm curious whether, if you asked for $30 (or a bracelet, etc.) to cover cost of having the movement replaced, if they would do it.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I was willing to do the repairs myself, if the conditions were met.
I asked for an extra dial - in case I slip and scratch it - and an extra handset, IN ADDITION to a new movement.
This, to compensate me for my labor.
They declined, so it's going back.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Does anyone know if a seiko (skx maybe) caseback would fit a Steeldive 6105 Willard?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Love your videos, but heck, the advertisement before it was for "manscaping" utensils.
> I know I am of a different vintage, but heck, I am never shaving my b*lls, even if tortured.




Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

I was excited to have my San Martin Vintage Diver delivered today.

Unfortunately it seems that the hands are misaligned. Not as badly misaligned as my SKX013 which is almost off by 10 minutes, but still. I have contacted the San Martin AliX store and hopefully they will take care of this. Poorly aligned hands just perturbs the hell out of me. Otherwise the watch seems very nice. Even the male endlinks hang well over my relatively small wrists which I was pleasantly surprised by. 















Do you guys feel like I am too nitpicky about this? This is probably the 2nd or 3rd worst misalignment on my 20 or so watches along with a Heimdallr pilot and the aforementioned SKX.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Sturmovik said:


> Do you guys feel like I am too nitpicky about this? This is probably the 2nd or 3rd worst misalignment on my 20 or so watches along with a Heimdallr pilot and the aforementioned SKX.


Heck no! I am a 100% amature watch modder and the 2 watches I did recently came out perfect....it's not hard to do correctly.

It's also super easy to fix yourself...just bump the minute hand over with a toothpick and you should be good....but it's nothing you should have to do, especially on a $200+ watch. I'd ask for a partial refund and either fix myself or take it to a watchmaker to fix...would probably take them about 10 minutes to fix.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

San Martin 007 is out








258.75US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Diving Watch Abalone Nh35 Mechanical Business Wristwatches Bracelet Luminous Sapphire 20 Bar Relojes Часы - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com





















































*Specsheet:*
Model: SN046-G
Movement: NH35A [Automatic mechanical movement]
Case: Material-316L Stainless Steel
42.5mm in diameter
Lug to Lug 46.5mm
Thickness 13mm
Band Width 22mm
Glass: Sapphire Crystal Bubble Glass, Swiss AR Coating
Bezel: 120 Clicks Stainless Steel Bezel, 12 o'clock Luminous Markers
Dial Color: Matte Orange, Matte Black, 3D Hexagonal Applied Logo
Hands: GS Crafts Hands, 3-Sided Cutting, Luminous Coating
Luminous: SLN C3 Green Light, Hands and Markers
Crown: Screw-down Crown, With 3D Shark Logo
Case Back: Screw-down Case Back
Strap: 316L Solid Stainless Steel Bracelet, Width 22*18mm
Clasp: Folding Clasp With Safety,With San Martin Logo
Water Resistant: 20Bar=200 Meters

Weight: About 192g


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> San Martin 007 is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So many to choose from!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sturmovik said:


> I was excited to have my San Martin Vintage Diver delivered today.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that the hands are misaligned. Not as badly misaligned as my SKX013 which is almost off by 10 minutes, but still. I have contacted the San Martin AliX store and hopefully they will take care of this. Poorly aligned hands just perturbs the hell out of me. Otherwise the watch seems very nice. Even the male endlinks hang well over my relatively small wrists which I was pleasantly surprised by.
> View attachment 15855630
> ...


The pictures don't shock me but I understand some people have an OCD about alignments. If this is very important to you and the third time you purchase a watch with this problem, I would learn to open the case back, remove the stem, then it literally takes seconds to fix these issues yourself.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Sturmovik said:


> I was excited to have my San Martin Vintage Diver delivered today.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that the hands are misaligned. Not as badly misaligned as my SKX013 which is almost off by 10 minutes, but still. I have contacted the San Martin AliX store and hopefully they will take care of this. Poorly aligned hands just perturbs the hell out of me. Otherwise the watch seems very nice. Even the male endlinks hang well over my relatively small wrists which I was pleasantly surprised by.
> View attachment 15855630
> ...


San Martin watches generally have good quality control, but the one area they do seem to have trouble with is misaligned hands. A few of us on here have experienced it, such as in my bronze marine master. San Martin said I could send it back to china for them to fix, which would be a real pain, or could get a local watchmaker to repair it (and I think they offered me $20 to cover the cost, but I am not positive on the amount).


----------



## your9mare (Mar 18, 2021)

Szechuan said:


> My Lobini came:
> ...
> Only downsite is, you cannot really see what exact minute we are in. But you can obviously tell the 05-10-15-20 etc. In between you kind of have to guess.


The $12,000 Blancpain also doesnt have minute markers so it is replica style


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> SIGH!! It's 2021 dammit ! I can do without flying cars, but this? How hard can it be?


You mean, how hard can it be to overcome the laws of physics; entropy, friction, tolerances within a reasonable price. 🤓


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

"Do you guys feel like I am too nitpicky about this? This is probably the 2nd or 3rd worst misalignment on my 20 or so watches along with a Heimdallr pilot and the aforementioned SKX."

No. I think that is not being nit picky at all it is merely expecting that you are buying something fit for purpose. What time does that show ? 20 to 8 o clock? It's not not picky to expect a level of pride in ones work. 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

K1w179 said:


> No. I think that is not being nit picky at all it is merely expecting that you are buying something fit for purpose. What time does that show ? 20 to 8 o clock? It's not not picky to expect a level of pride in ones work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Come on, you can tell the time when the minute hand is at 12' and the hour hand is half a millimeter above 6' o clock, like on OP's picture (not even a minute off!), calling it "not fit for purpose" is at best widely exaggerated.
About the level of pride in one's work, you're in the "best of ali-express" thread, we're talking about $100-200 Chinese clones/homages, not Haute Horology...
View attachment 15855630


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

1Wolf1 said:


> You mean, how hard can it be to overcome the laws of physics; entropy, friction, tolerances within a reasonable price. 🤓


Not "overcome", just go around them. Or better, snub them. 
Like, with a micro nuclear reactor (size of a rice grain) or some shieh 💩


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Sturmovik said:


> I was excited to have my San Martin Vintage Diver delivered today.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that the hands are misaligned. Not as badly misaligned as my SKX013 which is almost off by 10 minutes, but still. I have contacted the San Martin AliX store and hopefully they will take care of this. Poorly aligned hands just perturbs the hell out of me. Otherwise the watch seems very nice. Even the male endlinks hang well over my relatively small wrists which I was pleasantly surprised by.
> View attachment 15855630
> ...


I'd be curious to see if allowing the watch to run while in the dial down position causes the minute hand to "catch up." If so, I'd have a repairman do the work. In any case, no, you are not at all being nitpicky.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sturmovik said:


> I was excited to have my San Martin Vintage Diver delivered today.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that the hands are misaligned.. I have contacted the San Martin AliX store and hopefully they will take care of this.


Mine came DOA. It's going back next week.

Had no idea they had so many QC issues.
Maybe they're getting greedy, and churning them out, now that they've become somewhat famous.

Well, they can make a penny out of me once, but they lost a potential repeat customer. 
Shortsighted twaats.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I know a few of us have had problems with San Martin watches recently, but I just had good customer service from San Martin Official Store again. After I sent them several photos of my MOP dial, they agreed it is not a very good one and apologised.

They offered to send me a new, better, MOP dial, and are even sending me photos beforehand to show it has better iridescence. It is much better than having to send the watch back to China, and my local watchmaker will install it for me (I am too inexperienced to do it myself).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I know a few of us have had problems with San Martin watches recently, but I just had good customer service from San Martin Official Store again. After I sent them several photos of my MOP dial, they agreed it is not a very good one and apologised.
> 
> They offered to send me a new, better, MOP dial, and are even sending me photos beforehand to show it has better iridescence. It is much better than having to send the watch back to China, and my local watchmaker will install it for me (I am too inexperienced to do it myself).


Wow, extra dial for free?  that is over-the-top customer service!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Love your videos, but heck, the advertisement before it was for "manscaping" utensils.
> I know I am of a different vintage, but heck, I am never shaving my b*lls, even if tortured.


Those adds are personalized for the viewer. viper1 has nothing to do with it nor any influence why google thinks you should shave your balls. their conclusion depends on your search history and the websites and the content your are consuming.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm done with my custom ali squares experiment:









In the order of the components: watch, insert, strap here are the links:

I cannot link to the base (b&r) watches, as they're unmentionables. Just know they're super cheap (8€/$10) and tick louder than a Timex. But once sterilized, I appreciate the slimness (only 9 mm) and modest 42 x 42 mm size, also that the nodate quartz movement has no actual ghost position for the date, which is quite nice.

The nicest parts are the bezel inserts, I've used super cheap ones (2€/$2.5) for Amazfit or Samsung Galaxy 42mm smartwatches, but they fit perfectly the squares:








2.99US $ 30% OFF|Stainless Steel Watch Bezel Ring For Huami Amazfit GTR 42mm Outer Edge Dial Scale Speed Tachymeter For GTR 47 Watch Case cover|Smart Accessories| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












0.01US $ 99% OFF|Metal Bezel For Samsung Galaxy Watch 4 Classic 46mm 42mm /gear S3 Frontier Smartwatch Cover Sport Adhesive Case Bumper Ring - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The 6.7€/$8 silicone strap with stitches, 24 mm, is extremely comfortable and flexible, definitely recommended:








2.99US $ 79% OFF|New Breathable Silicone Sports Band For Hua-wei Sam-sung Watchband 20mm 22mm Rubber Strap For Mido- T-issot O-mega Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The 1.5€/$1.8 orange 24mm nylon strap is also quite nice, it's flexible enough and doesn't cause rash:








2.73US $ |UTHAI P13 20mm Watch Strap Nylon 20mm Watch Strap 24mm Watch Accessories High Quality 22mm Watch Band Watchbands|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The other 24mm nylon straps are only nice for the quick release springbar system, else they're very stiff and quite uncomfortable and caused me skin irritation, I can't really recommend them but if you're interested here they are: 3.33US $ 40% OFF|Quick Release Watch Strap for Men Women Premium Nylon NATO Watch Band with Black Stainless Buckle 18mm, 20mm,22mm,24mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress

Picture gallery:





































Nicolas


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Sturmovik said:


> I was excited to have my San Martin Vintage Diver delivered today.
> 
> Unfortunately it seems that the hands are misaligned. Not as badly misaligned as my SKX013 which is almost off by 10 minutes, but still. I have contacted the San Martin AliX store and hopefully they will take care of this. Poorly aligned hands just perturbs the hell out of me. Otherwise the watch seems very nice. Even the male endlinks hang well over my relatively small wrists which I was pleasantly surprised by.
> View attachment 15855630
> ...


it's a bit picky but a valid criticism for a $200+ watch that's pricing itself like a micro brand. People have been complaining about SM alignment a few times now, they should improve this.

Don't know what you want from SM besides complaining though. Sending back to China seems ridiculous for this. Maybe get a watchmaker to fix it and ask SM for the cost? But as others said it's probably something you can do yourself


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> and my local watchmaker will install it for me


For free?
No.
So who's paying for the service? You, right?

I don't remember anything like that in the sales contract.
I give them REAL money, they send me a watch that REALLY and FULLY works, as advertised.

But instead?

Imagine if a restaurant served you subpar version of the pasta you ordered.
Then they "correct" the prob, by handing you a can of tomatoes and a spatula to go "repair" it yourself.

That's what it feels like to me.
Scroo dat.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> For free?
> No.
> So who's paying for the service? You, right?
> 
> ...


That's actually called cuisine lessons, and people pay for them a good deal


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> For free?
> No.
> So who's paying for the service? You, right?
> 
> ...


I can understand that completely, because I am always disappointed when a watch arrives with quality control issues. For the first day or two, I even rant about it, at home and on here  Plenty of group members are less "ranty" than me, and point out correctly that these are budget watches, so we have to be realistic in our expectations.

Most of my AliEx purchases have gone well (if we ignore the money-grabbing customs office), and most sellers have at least done something to help (rather than just ignoring complaints completely). I am happy to get sent a new dial (and even happier they will photograph it for approval beforehand). You are right that I will be paying a local watchmaker to install the dial, but then I did get a big discount in the recent sale on this watch, and the savings will more than cover the watchmaker's fee.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am seeing that many of the watches on Ali are priced about the same as the ones on eBay, when available on both sites.
Sometimes it's marked even lower on eBay which is kinda weird, given eBay's extortionist fees.

In that sense, I am beginning to question, What is the advantage of buying from Ali at all?
I can buy on eBay for the same price, AND have recourse to a faster resolution (i.e., better protection).

2 weeks ago, I bought two turtles to mod.
I received only 1.

When I bought in pairs before, they both came in as pairs.
But this time, only 1 came in.
And Ali has the order as "DELIVERED."

How am I to prove that one is (still) missing?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Those adds are personalized for the viewer. viper1 has nothing to do with it nor any influence why google thinks you should shave your balls. their conclusion depends on your search history and the websites and the content your are consuming.


Hah, I am found out


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> In that sense, I am beginning to question, What is the advantage of buying from Ali at all?
> I can buy on eBay for the same price, AND have recourse to a faster resolution (i.e., better protection).


Does it mean that's the end of the "Best of Ali-Express"? after -only- 25,900 posts?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Does it mean that's the end of the "Best of Ali-Express"? after -only- 25,900 posts?


Could be.
The only "advantage" that Ali X has at the moment, is their selection.

For me, not sure that IS an advantage, as most of that stuff is irrelevant to me, as I do not want them.

For those that I do, eBay is better: San Martin's Vintage Sub costs 237 on Ali. It's listed for 235 on eBay. Both free shipping.


----------



## lukstar (Nov 9, 2012)

kovy71 said:


> Hi guys has anyone experience with ben nevis? They have a skx hommage for 25usd... And is this red star a new variant? Looks quite good IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very interesting there is a Corum Admirals Cup homage there too, never seen one of those before. Too bad it's not an auto from a better brand, it's such an interesting design.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Could be.
> The only "advantage" that Ali X has at the moment, is their selection.
> 
> For me, not sure that IS an advantage, as most of that stuff is irrelevant to me, as I do not want them.
> ...


The only advantage of Ali is that it has ~4 big sales a year and I manage NOT to buy watches in-between. During sales I usually get 1 or 2 and that's it. So, at the end of the day I spend way less. I started this hobby to see which expensive watch to get and after 25 watches the conclusion is NO expensive watch. Just keep exchanging the 25 and I am never bored. Maybe they become 30 at the end of the year, who cares. All this time I have spent less than 1500 euros total, which would be a single hamilton or the like. And I have so much more fun this way 
It's not the actual 5-10-50 euros you save, its the fun of it and buying only a few times a year is a great bonus.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> The only advantage of Ali is that it has ~4 big sales a year


Hmm, I've heard of these sales, but never managed to encounter one myself.
When do they happen? 
How much of a discount are we talking about here? (Average) 
And, on EVERYTHING?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Easily 25 euros off on most 75-80 euro watches with the right coupons/codes combinations. Last sale I got the 2 new premium paganis, one for 55 euros (best purchase ever) and 75 for the BB homage. I have bought the bronze steel dive at ~100 euros if I remember correctly and the suggess panda at ~110 euros. In a previous one I got the benyar explorer 1 for 30 euros. Older prices are from memory, have to check the excel sheet for actual costs.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ali is still quite a bit cheaper than eBay in most cases, and that's not even accounting Ali sales. 

I'm impressed they're sending you a whole new MOP dial, Springy. I wouldn't get your hopes up too high though, as I mentioned before I think black MOP is generally more like dark-grey unless in direct light.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Ali is still quite a bit cheaper than eBay in most cases, and that's not even accounting Ali sales.
> 
> I'm impressed they're sending you a whole new MOP dial, Springy. I wouldn't get your hopes up too high though, as I mentioned before I think black MOP is generally more like dark-grey unless in direct light.


Even in direct light, my current one is pretty much just black. San Martin themselves agreed it should have more colour than in the photos I sent them. And they promised to pick out a nice one for me  I'll post a photo when I get it.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Thanks for sharing this, it is a really bad experience to receive a dead watch. i mean an auto is supposed to just work, or move after being shaked a bit...
THis being said it is kindoff a relief to me, seeing that brand praised all the time was frightning to me. So it's actually interesting to me for it shows that quality is a cycle and also underlines that they're human beings after all, not being able to deliver perfect watches all the time 

I happen to have received a DOA watch myself some months ago, a citizen from a grey seller some are praising a lot, i just could not believe it but i then thought, "well, easy peasy , i'll just open it and change the battery then it'll be ok" ... it was for a gift, so i was not happy about it, i w.a.n.t.e.d it to work ... I used tips like suggested here Open Watch Case Backs | Watch Case Opener Guides | Esslinger.com | Esslinger Watchmaker Supplies Blog but could never snap the case back.
I tried but i just could not open it and change the battery. I cut myself on it using a cutter blade, tried all my chinese tools on it (the few i have, i did not find them really useful in this case) , i used a little plastic ball i found around ... Untill today i have this watch near me for i need a solution for it, i can't imagine what is needed to open it : more strengh, grease ? If you have an idea. It is a snap back case. Any wonderful tool that could help ? Do i need the knife that is shown in the above url link ? I found it from ALi but wondering if customs will let this travel to me.
Maybe this one ? 22.76€ |Outil de réparation de montre, couteau Pro, étui de montre, ouvreur arrière, changement de batterie | AliExpress
We need to become watch surgeons



Chronopolis said:


> Mine came DOA. It's going back next week.
> 
> Had no idea they had so many QC issues.
> Maybe they're getting greedy, and churning them out, now that they've become somewhat famous.
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Those adds are personalized for the viewer. viper1 has nothing to do with it nor any influence why google thinks you should shave your balls. their conclusion depends on your search history and the websites and the content your are consuming.


You can use some other search engine, one that is not spying you.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> The 6.7€/$8 silicone strap with stitches, 24 mm, is extremely comfortable and flexible, definitely recommended:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for your feedback
do you have a photo of that silicone strap applied on?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Thanks for sharing this, it is a really bad experience to receive a dead watch. i mean an auto is supposed to just work, or move after being shaked a bit...
> THis being said it is kindoff a relief to me, seeing that brand praised all the time was frightning to me. So it's actually interesting to me for it shows that quality is a cycle and also underlines that they're human beings after all, not being able to deliver perfect watches all the time
> 
> ...


Just very recently I tried hard to open a case back, to no avail! the I purchased this tool:
€ 3,61 40%OFF | Professional Wooden Watch Case Block Vise Clamp Movement Wood+Stainless Steel Watch Repair Tool Kits for Watchmakers








4.56US $ 36% OFF|Professional Wooden Watch Case Block Vise Clamp Movement Wood+stainless Steel Watch Repair Tool Kits For Watchmakers - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Ln order to keep the watch case in place while I used this tool to open the case back:
€ 0,84 | 1PCs Adjustable Watch Opener Back Case Tool Press Closer Remover Wrench Screw Wrench Repair Kits Tools Watch Battery Remover








1.0US $ |1pcs Adjustable Watch Opener Back Case Tool Press Closer Remover Wrench Screw Wrench Repair Kits Tools Watch Battery Remover - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













It did the trick  and I was able to open the watch as wanted!

Nicolas


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> If you have an idea. It is a snap back case. Any wonderful tool that could help ?


I use one of these little blue handled pry tools for snap backs with success... 
But the back must have a slot/gap somewhere to insert the tool.
Like this one HERE


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> You can use some other search engine, one that is not spying you.


DuckDuckGo is a good one.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

JojX said:


> I made a vh31 based watch just to see how I will like it before I buy something serious with this movement. Here is the outcome:
> View attachment 15853849
> The recipe is really rather simple and the ingredients are easily available. First, you buy this off the bay for approximately 15 bucks:
> 
> ...


very nice! congratulations, really!
20+ likes as of now, prolly a record in this subforum!
didnt you forget that super strap?
so for how much would you make another one delivered to an EU country?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Hmm, I've heard of these sales, but never managed to encounter one myself.
> When do they happen?
> How much of a discount are we talking about here? (Average)
> And, on EVERYTHING?


Best reason for Canadians to buy on AliExpress is that they mail in incredibly wrapped parcels, sent by slow boat, with questionable valuations to us.
Net result is no taxes or customs.
As opposed to Ebay sellers, who often ship using couriers that charge every penny due right back to the old stamp taxes, and then levy a large fee for the privilege of having them soak you.
Pretty good reason for me.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Wow, just got a notification from Canada Post that my Pagani BB homage from Trendy Watch Store is in the system!
Another month or so in customs, and then 3 weeks for Canada Post to get it from their central post office to me, 100 miles away, and it will be on my wrist!!!!!


----------



## videsh (May 8, 2020)

Hello friends, I am in a bit of a predicament, I don`t know if this has happened to anyone here and if anyone can advise me.
I ordered this watch:








Upon checking the tracking yesterday it seems the shipping label has an error and lists one of the numbers in the zipcode incorrectly. The correct zipcode is 33172.

*April 29, 2021, 11:22 am*
No Such Number
MIAMI, FL 33122 
Your item was returned to the sender on April 29, 2021 at 11:22 am in MIAMI, FL 33122 because of an incorrect address.

Has this happened to anyone else? What do I do from here? Any assistance would be appreciated. thanks all


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I am seeing that many of the watches on Ali are priced about the same as the ones on eBay, when available on both sites.
> Sometimes it's marked even lower on eBay which is kinda weird, given eBay's extortionist fees.
> 
> In that sense, I am beginning to question, What is the advantage of buying from Ali at all?
> ...


I generally cross-shop AliExpress and eBay, and my experience is that AliExpress is almost always less expensive than eBay.

Having said that, I purchased a Heimdallr 62MAS from eBay because at the time it was less expensive than AliExpress or any other site. I did have to wait just as long for the Heimdallr as I waited for my AliExpress purchases.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

videsh said:


> Hello friends, I am in a bit of a predicament, I don`t know if this has happened to anyone here and if anyone can advise me.
> I ordered this watch:
> View attachment 15856928
> 
> ...


One of two things:

1. Contact your credit card company and make sure the charge for the watch is removed. Wait for the next sale and repurchase the watch using the correct address.

2. Contact the seller to tell them about the zip code error and see if they will resend it. Get frustrated with seller and go to #1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I am seeing that many of the watches on Ali are priced about the same as the ones on eBay, when available on both sites.
> Sometimes it's marked even lower on eBay which is kinda weird, given eBay's extortionist fees.
> 
> In that sense, I am beginning to question, What is the advantage of buying from Ali at all?
> ...


I always check Amazon, as well. I bought a DOA Starking Rooster watch off Amazon, and the return was easy peasy. The price was the same, or even lower on Amazon, at $39.99, and delivery was much faster. Sometimes a factory store on Amazon is actually cheaper than the one on AliExpress, often because they have different inventory issues and sales targets.

eBay can be super cheap, because some seller has bought up overstock. Unfortunately, you're never quite sure how reputable the seller will be, and they are rarely associated with the brand/manufacturer.

I had some luck with ChinaBrands.com, a couple of years ago. The watches were super cheap, even once you figured in shipping costs. Often they were NOS and closeout inventory, and several of them arrived needing new batteries. Since this site was designed for drop shipping to eBay and Amazon stores, dead batteries were a killer. The site now has virtually eliminated their watch category.

Alibaba has recently increased the number of watches sellers will offer for single purchase. Steeldive and Heimdallr have offered deals that beat their AliExpress store pricing. It's always worth checking.

I never assume AliExpress has the best deal, even though that is often the case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Not necessarily specific to Ali X sellers, but I would like to see the following:

A (very) short list of info for the buyer to check off, when requesting a return due to a defect.
Example: 
A. I am new to watches, and know nothing about how watches work.
B. I am familiar with watches.
C. I know well enough to do minor repairs.
D. I am a professional watchmaker.

Why?
Bcz I am sick and tired of sellers making the assumption that I know nothing. Maybe 99% of their customers don't, IDK.

But it's annoying as hell to see them ask me : " Have you tried to wind the watch?" when I am telling them the watch is DEAD. The movement is defective.

Even when I tell them, "I am VERY familiar with how automatic watches work," they keep telling me obvious rudimentary things, like, "try waving the watch back and forth." 😡

If I were in orbit I'd happily effin' nuke them right then and there.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Not necessarily specific to Ali X sellers, but I would like to see the following:
> 
> A (very) short list of info for the buyer to check off, when requesting a return due to a defect.
> Example:
> ...


they cater to the lowest common denominator and that's not you. Why do you think they have warning labels on stuff like poison saying Do Not ingest? Ya cause there's people out there that don't know any better.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> they cater to the lowest common denominator and that's not you. Why do you think they have warning labels on stuff like poison saying Do Not ingest? Ya cause there's people out there that don't know any better.


Ya. But since they're so busy (the sellers), I would think it should be in their interest to want to know asap their customers' level of knowledge of the products they're selling, so as to keep communication as efficient as possible.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Watchout63 said:


> they cater to the lowest common denominator and that's not you. Why do you think they have warning labels on stuff like poison saying Do Not ingest? Ya cause there's people out there that don't know any better.


Every time I read a crazy product warning I think of this guy and similar idiots are to blame.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Ya. But since they're so busy (the sellers), I would think it should be in their interest to want to know asap their customers' level of knowledge of the products they're selling, so as to keep communication as efficient as possible.


Agreed, but I don't see that happening anytime soon. Mind you there's different levels of Seller's on the other end as well. Many have no technical knowledge of what they are selling.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Got this steeldive in the mail today. Took 20 days to get to me in the U.S. Not too bad I guess. 
It was extremely well packaged. This is my first purchase from steeldive. The padded plastic case is pretty neat. The bracelet on this is better than I expected. Came very long. I took five links out of it. 
Bezel on this is tight. 120 clicks. Matches the ad on Ali. They even threw in a free, blue nato strap for it. 
This is my first diver style watch. I felt like my collection of 20 watches was lacking by not having one.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Newest member of the family. 
Shirryu (Heimdallr) brand, sterile, 62 MAS case.
Flawless.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Not necessarily specific to Ali X sellers, but I would like to see the following:
> 
> A (very) short list of info for the buyer to check off, when requesting a return due to a defect.
> Example:
> ...


I get pissed at our IT help desk for asking if I'm connected to WiFi. So beneath me! Then there was the day I forgot to connect WiFi, which was indeed the issue.

Most of us think we are competent, but I know that I benefit from reminders of my stupidity at times.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> Newest member of the family.
> Shirryu (Heimdallr) brand, sterile, 62 MAS case.
> Flawless.
> 
> ...


They're great aren't they? I'm still loving mine.









309.94US $ |200m Diving Mechanical Wristwatches Men Japan Automatic Nh35 Men's Diver Watch Mens Stainless Steel Luminous Sapphire Clock 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com














Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> They're great aren't they? I'm still loving mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd asked for that box crystal, but they sent me the domed. It's so nearly invisible, though, I think I'm happier for the error.
Yours is a beauty.

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> I'd asked for that box crystal, but they sent me the domed. It's so nearly invisible, though, I think I'm happier for the error.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


I'm just a sucker for domed crystal. I love them. The lume on these is great too isn't it?









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I just noticed these I & W Carnival "Cocktail Time" homages. 41mm x 10.5mm , Miyota 8205, sapphire, 3ATM WR - *$89*


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I just noticed these I & W Carnival "Cocktail Time" homages. 41mm x 10.5mm , Miyota 8205, sapphire, 3ATM WR - *$89*
> 
> View attachment 15857778


They look pretty good. There a bit cheaper here too.









173.98US $ |Carnival Brand Automatic Watch Men Sapphire Crystal Mechanical Watches Leather Strap Waterproof Wrist Watch reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

frogles said:


> very nice! congratulations, really!
> 20+ likes as of now, prolly a record in this subforum!
> didnt you forget that super strap?
> so for how much would you make another one delivered to an EU country?


Thanks. Didn't realize it would generate so much interest  But that only proves there's a market for 36mm (mil/field) watches. The strap is Stowa. Only 37 euros delivered. The best pilot strap I've ever had. The second best I've bought was the Ali one - I can provide pics later. I can make you one no problem. But I need to order the parts from Ali and it will probably take a month or so. And since I'm not a professional watchmaker I will only charge you for the parts and the postage. Shouldnt be more that 40 euros + p&p. What do you say? And in the meantime another pic.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Thanks for sharing this, it is a really bad experience to receive a dead watch. i mean an auto is supposed to just work, or move after being shaked a bit...
> THis being said it is kindoff a relief to me, seeing that brand praised all the time was frightning to me. So it's actually interesting to me for it shows that quality is a cycle and also underlines that they're human beings after all, not being able to deliver perfect watches all the time
> 
> ...


If it's a SnapBack this should do

4.2US $ |Watch Repair Tool Watch Case Opener Knife Back Cover Pry Remover for Battery Replacement Watch Accessory Repair Tool wholesale|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress

Look for and indentation in the case to slip it underneath.

Be careful with snapbacks because the only time I managed to remove one, I haven't managed to pop it back on no matter how hard I pushed. I'm assuming it would've needed a crystal press or so. The way I sorted it is that the movement lives now in another case with a screwback 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The pilot strap I was referring to in the previous post. Really excellent quality. Looks great with steel/addiesdive or ET.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Steeldive willard with fkm waffle strap from Juelong, such a great combination for less than 100€


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I just noticed these I & W Carnival "Cocktail Time" homages. 41mm x 10.5mm , Miyota 8205, sapphire, 3ATM WR - *$89*
> 
> View attachment 15857778


very nice, tempting. Sapphire + Miyota + stainless steel and a nice design
But 41mm and 21mm lugs is annoying. And don't like that they call themselves a Swiss brand.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Just very recently I tried hard to open a case back, to no avail! the I purchased this tool:
> € 3,61 40%OFF | Professional Wooden Watch Case Block Vise Clamp Movement Wood+Stainless Steel Watch Repair Tool Kits for Watchmakers
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,
Thanks, i may try the 1st one to grasp the watch, the one i have is like this tool box (item #3) 12.25€ |Outils de montres, montres avec régulateurs, outils de maintenance, kit d'outils de réparation de montres, ouvre bouteille de couvercle arrière réglable, horlogerie | AliExpress

For the 2d item what i have is a bit different but conceived with the same idea (grasp the indents), but the case i have is different and i can't find the indent (an example is shown in step 2 of the esslinger url above). It looks pretty easy in the tutorial picture but when you can't see the place where to pop up the case you don't know where to pry.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

16610LV said:


> I use one of these little blue handled pry tools for snap backs with success...
> But the back must have a slot/gap somewhere to insert the tool.
> Like this one HERE


Thanks, good idea. I need something to see better too, it may help me to find the place where to pry.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Can this be right? Tungsten case watches for under $25?

Based on one of the photos, the internal bezel does indeed rotate.









25.79US $ 10% OFF|New men's fashion high grade leisure mechanical watch waterproof watch shockproof Watch cool watches for men|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Not necessarily specific to Ali X sellers, but I would like to see the following:
> 
> A (very) short list of info for the buyer to check off, when requesting a return due to a defect.
> Example:
> ...


They're putting you to the test, trying to see if you're a good customer, being patient with them   ... ⌚ and ☯


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Heithel said:


> If it's a SnapBack this should do
> 
> 4.2US $ |Watch Repair Tool Watch Case Opener Knife Back Cover Pry Remover for Battery Replacement Watch Accessory Repair Tool wholesale|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


Thanks, i think i'll need a press of some kind if i can't put it back, i'll 1st order the tools to pry more easily \o/

(i think it's an old watch, battery arrived dead, and maybe dirt is disturbing the usual process and making it more difficult to open (?))


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can this be right? Tungsten case watches for under $25?
> 
> Based on one of the photos, the internal bezel does indeed rotate.
> 
> ...


Nope, I got one as I was curious: it's a dead cheap alloy replica


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

How reliable are watch photos on Ali in representing colors? I am looking some white dial Bliger watches, but I'm afraid that I'll get gray dial instead of white.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Check the photos in the reviews.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

I just found this escapement time. Ive been looking at a few glass caseback models and this has the best looking movement I've found so far under $250AUD. I love the dial though i wish it said something else other than "manual wind" and didnt have the movement rate above the seconds.



















AU $212.50 | 【Escapement Time】Manual Seagulls ST3621 Movement Regulator Sapphire Heat Treatment Hand 42mm Case








148.68US $ |【escapement Time】manual Movement Regulator Sapphire Heat Treatment Hand 42mm Case - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks almost like the original they are paying homage to... But at the same time it doesn't
And for some reason, as an owner of a Seiko prospex land, this knock off kind of bothers me. 
It's bad



WorthTheWrist said:


> Can this be right? Tungsten case watches for under $25?
> 
> Based on one of the photos, the internal bezel does indeed rotate.
> 
> ...


. Here is mine. A modded Seiko srpa71. Full stainless case. Drilled lugs. Screw down exhibition case back. Smooth rotating inner compass bezel with crown at 4.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can this be right? Tungsten case watches for under $25?
> 
> Based on one of the photos, the internal bezel does indeed rotate.
> 
> ...


 In the AliEx description it's the band that's described as tungsten. So probably referring to the band color not the case material. ?


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

junkCollector said:


> Looks almost like the original they are paying homage to... But at the same time it doesn't
> And for some reason, as an owner of a Seiko prospex land, this knock off kind of bothers me.
> It's bad
> 
> ...


Where'd you get this custom? Beautiful. I have the SSC081, this watch's solar cousin.


----------



## WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin (Apr 17, 2020)

Anyone know where on AliEx you can pick up a similar watch design to this? Seems the store that sold this closed up. It said on the page women's but there was no dimension listed anywhere and was hoping there might be a larger men's version or at least around 34mm. Or perhaps some similarly non-standard watch, might be fun to try out for not too much cash.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin said:


> Anyone know where on AliEx you can pick up a similar watch design to this? Seems the store that sold this closed up. It said on the page women's but there was no dimension listed anywhere and was hoping there might be a larger men's version or at least around 34mm. Or perhaps some similarly non-standard watch, might be fun to try out for not too much cash.
> View attachment 15859477


Use the mobile app, then from any image do > share > Aliexpress, it will do an AE search by image, very efficient...

First result (of many):
€ 5,74 | 3ATM Top Luxury brand TADA Watches men Stainless Steel Mesh strap Quartz watch Ultra Thin Dial Clock man relogio masculino








6.8US $ |3ATM Top Luxury brand TADA Watches men Stainless Steel Mesh strap Quartz watch Ultra Thin Dial Clock man relogio masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

JojX said:


> The pilot strap I was referring to in the previous post. Really excellent quality. Looks great with steel/addiesdive or ET.
> View attachment 15857971


these look very interesting, but I cant seem to find them, could you post a link please.
edit: nevermind, found them:








18.99US $ |20mm 22mm Double Screw Universal Calfskin Leather Genuine Watch Band For Hamilton Field Aviation Wrist Belt Watch Strap Bracelet|watch band|watch strapwatch strap bracelet - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Where'd you get this custom? Beautiful. I have the SSC081, this watch's solar cousin.


I got my custom right here on this forum, from the sales corner.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Как вам этот кварцевый лимит? https://aliexpress.ru/item/32267363...6199533092715814e6013&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0, searchweb201602_, searchweb201603_ & sku_id = 60085617357


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

WotRUBuyinWotRUSelin said:


> Anyone know where on AliEx you can pick up a similar watch design to this? Seems the store that sold this closed up. It said on the page women's but there was no dimension listed anywhere and was hoping there might be a larger men's version or at least around 34mm. Or perhaps some similarly non-standard watch, might be fun to try out for not too much cash.
> View attachment 15859477


If you want something unusual and noticeable, why not try an Oulm?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A question for people who live in the UK:

My understanding is that purchases below a certain threshold (136GBP?) are charged VAT directly by AliExpress, so they don't incur any customs tax or fees once in the UK. Is that correct? And does it speed up delivery, or do even these VAT-paid items still get held up in customs to be checked?

I am asking about this because my latest AliEx purchase (San Martin Deepsea homage with "James Cameron" dial) cost roughly $200, but San Martin have to my dismay put $15 on the customs declaration sticker. So, yet again, the customs office are demanding bank statements, etc, from me.

What happens in the UK now if you buy a San Martin watch? Do they put the real price on the customs declaration? Or if they put a crazy low amount (like $15) does it actually just get passed through automatically on the assumption VAT has been paid?

The EU (including the Czech republic where I live) are switching over to a system similar to the UK in two months, so that low cost items will be VAT paid during purchase. So, I wonder if this will actually speed things up with customs or actually slow them down.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> A question for people who live in the UK:
> 
> My understanding is that purchases below a certain threshold (136GBP?) are charged VAT directly by AliExpress, so they don't incur any customs tax or fees once in the UK. Is that correct? And does it speed up delivery, or do even these VAT-paid items still get held up in customs to be checked?
> 
> ...


I haven't ordered anything over the threshold since the change. I'm not sure about the whole process and am curious too. You'd think it would speed up the process as everything below the threshold (~£130) would be a waste of time holding at customs. But how do they know these are AliExpress packages with pre-paid VAT? Especially now that EVERYTHING coming in regardless of price needs to be taxed.

I think it's gonna go one of two ways: they stop checking below-threshold packages from China, speeding up the process, and above-threshold packages that are noted as cheaper by sneaky sellers have a higher chance of coming in tax-free.
Or, because everything coming in has to be taxed, everything is gonna get checked and you're automatically paying the VAT on checkout and it's not speeding up anything.

The whole system seems rough around the edges. I also highly doubt this automatic VAT system on AliExpress's side is gonna be properly paid to European authorities.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Does anyone think Heimdallr's more expensive 6105 is worth double that of Steel Dive's SD1970? Seems like if there's a Steel Dive to get, this is the one. What about SD's new tunas? Sems like Proxima has the best tunas.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> Does anyone think Heimdallr's more expensive 6105 is worth double that of Steel Dive's SD1970? Seems like if there's a Steel Dive to get, this is the one. What about SD's new tunas? Sems like Proxima has the best tunas.


I have the Heimdallr 6105, and it is gorgeous. I was particularly drawn to the piano-black dial and the applied logo, whereas the steeldive has matte-black dial and printed logo. Other than that, they seemed very very similar.

In terms of price, the Steeldive is around $100, whereas the Heimdallr is about $189. That sounds huge. However, the Heimdallr often has much bigger discounts during sales, bringing the prices much closer together. For example, I got my Heimdallr for $109 (and that included an extra $10 to get it with a leather strap) in a sale in March.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Put my steeldive on a leather strap. Looks a thousand times better on this than the steel bracelet that doesn't match the blasted case finish.
Strap is also from ali.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I haven't ordered anything over the threshold since the change. I'm not sure about the whole process and am curious too. You'd think it would speed up the process as everything below the threshold (~£130) would be a waste of time holding at customs. But how do they know these are AliExpress packages with pre-paid VAT? Especially now that EVERYTHING coming in regardless of price needs to be taxed.
> 
> I think it's gonna go one of two ways: they stop checking below-threshold packages from China, speeding up the process, and above-threshold packages that are noted as cheaper by sneaky sellers have a higher chance of coming in tax-free.
> Or, because everything coming in has to be taxed, everything is gonna get checked and you're automatically paying the VAT on checkout and it's not speeding up anything.
> ...


I haven't received anything over the £135 threshold but my experience with lower cost items is that they do seem to be coming through much faster, average delivery seems to be around 2 weeks at the moment. I have no idea how it is checked, maybe there is some code on the label which shows that tax has been paid, or customs match it to a payment made? Ebay is working the same, only difference is that ebay now include VAT within the listed price while on Ali it gets added at checkout. I do have one over £135 purchase on the way, requested a lower cost on the package ($60 to appear reasonable) and the seller actually offered to pay tax on that which was very good of them - due to arrive soon so will see what happens.


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

It's much better now. I had a cheap band ($20) arrive in 10 days from Ali (I'm in Pennsylvania).

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Not exactly to do with Ali but what's also weird is Brexit and ordering in/out of UK from/to mainland Europe. Last week ordered a strap from the UK that the seller didn't want to ship to the Netherlands due to Brexit


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Not exactly to do with Ali but what's also weird is Brexit and ordering in/out of UK from/to mainland Europe. Last week ordered a strap from the UK that the seller didn't want to ship to the Netherlands due to Brexit


Not Ali or Brexit particularly but I tried to order some straps from Watch Gecko a month or so ago. I've been a customer of theirs for 4 years, have two of their watches and heavens knows how many straps. Last order I placed I had shipped to UK for my brother so I needed to update the delivery address to my own and couldn't.

Contacted customer service via their website and included my account details and in return I got a remarkably unprofessional stock email which said "we thank you for your interest in our products but we don't ship to your country". I pointed out they'd shipped to me before and got no response at all! wtf! I ordered some straps from a German supplier instead and they arrived without any issues and seemingly because they were shipped in a document wallet instead of a package without customs duty.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

john_marston said:


> You'd think it would speed up the process as everything below the threshold (~£130) would be a waste of time holding at customs. But how do they know these are AliExpress packages with pre-paid VAT?


Packages with pre-paid VAT at point of purchase will have a special sticker on them. Since there is no 22 EUR tax exemption anymore everything else will be stopped at customs because they know it needs to be taxed. It shouldn't really matter how much the seller declares parcel value.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> Does anyone think Heimdallr's more expensive 6105 is worth double that of Steel Dive's SD1970? Seems like if there's a Steel Dive to get, this is the one. What about SD's new tunas? Sems like Proxima has the best tunas.


Not easy. But this review may help.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rista said:


> Packages with pre-paid VAT at point of purchase will have a special sticker on them.


Ah yes, so the Chinese will be able to forge a VAT sticker copy on the box containing our luxury watch copy


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Rista said:


> Packages with pre-paid VAT at point of purchase will have a special sticker on them. Since there is no 22 EUR tax exemption anymore everything else will be stopped at customs because they know it needs to be taxed. It shouldn't really matter how much the seller declares parcel value.


That sticker system sounds like a decent idea on paper, but also seems easily exploitable. So in stead of lying about declared value, Chinese sellers will just need to get a few sheets of these stickers? Handy for items above the threshold or not sold on AliExpress with the VAT system..

My other question is how are sellers/AliExpress keeping track of VAT amounts and how are they being forwarded to the European authorities?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

john_marston said:


> That sticker system sounds like a decent idea on paper, but also seems easily exploitable. So in stead of lying about declared value, Chinese sellers will just need to get a few sheets of these stickers? Handy for items above the threshold or not sold on AliExpress with the VAT system..
> 
> My other question is how are sellers/AliExpress keeping track of VAT amounts and how are they being forwarded to the European authorities?


In case of false stickers it's easy: they won't transfer (all of) the funds to the Eu state. It's just more in their pocket - I mean, if they falsely such an official document, they would want something out of it.

That's not meaning that I think all AliX vendors will act this way, but there are always those few trying to cheat the system


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

john_marston said:


> Not exactly to do with Ali but what's also weird is Brexit and ordering in/out of UK from/to mainland Europe. Last week ordered a strap from the UK that the seller didn't want to ship to the Netherlands due to Brexit


i ordered from cousinsUK with no problem


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I ordered some straps from a German supplier instead and they arrived without any issues and seemingly because they were shipped in a document wallet instead of a package without customs duty.


if you are satisfied with what you got, a link to the German seller, please. thanks


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> That sticker system sounds like a decent idea on paper, but also seems easily exploitable. So in stead of lying about declared value, *Chinese sellers will just need to get a few sheets of these stickers?* Handy for items above the threshold or not sold on AliExpress with the VAT system.


The stickers are probably made in China, so it should be quite easy for them to get some.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

frogles said:


> if you are satisfied with what you got, a link to the German seller, please. thanks


Sure. The straps I bought are Rios1931 'Louisiana'

At the time I bought them the best price I found was from Poljot24 They are primarilly a watch seller specialising in Russian and Chinese watches (and watches with Russian or Chinese movements but made elsewhere) so they don't carry a massive range of straps but the ones they do carry are I think very good value.

I've previously bought straps from Watchband Berlin (similar sort of prices and as you would expect from the name a specialist watchband seller);

and from Watch Band Centre who reckon they are Europes largest watch band specialist; have a massive range and probably one of the worst designed websites I've ever seen. Undoubtably they'll have what you want; but whether you can find it is a different matter.

I've occasionally bought from WACCEX but they are currently a lot more expensive


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

junkCollector said:


> View attachment 15860146
> 
> Put my steeldive on a leather strap. Looks a thousand times better on this than the steel bracelet that doesn't match the blasted case finish.
> Strap is also from ali.


Yes, this watch looks much better on leather.
If you have a 22mm lighter tan strap kicking around, give that a go, it makes the watch pop.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Yes, this watch looks much better on leather.
> If you have a 22mm lighter tan strap kicking around, give that a go, it makes the watch pop.


I just can't figure out why they offered this on steel bracelets that don't match, or rubber straps that look cheap. I really like the watch. I really like the bracelet that came with it for what it is, just don't like them together.

I'm about to go on a strap buying spree on Ali so I can have some variety to try on several of my watches. I'm happy with the oil leather strap I bought already for that steeldive, but I think I need more options.

Also looking for a nice, decent quality dress bracelet in 21mm, stainless steel, no gold, if anyone has any Ali recommendations.


----------



## shmilda (Dec 20, 2018)

Anyone know what the cheapest a working chronograph can be had on Ali is? I see some are labeled "decorative" some not. I'm looking for a real beater, so price and functionality are more important than fashion. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

shmilda said:


> Anyone know what the cheapest a working chronograph can be had on Ali is? I see some are labeled "decorative" some not. I'm looking for a real beater, so price and functionality are more important than fashion.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I've seen some sub-$200 Seagull 1963 chronos recently, might want to take a look.

Sent from my SM-G955U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

shmilda said:


> Anyone know what the cheapest a working chronograph can be had on Ali is? I see some are labeled "decorative" some not. I'm looking for a real beater, so price and functionality are more important than fashion.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


I have this one which I'd definitely recommend.









188.0US $ 55% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Seagull Movement St1901 1963 Mechanical Mens Watch Gooseneck Regulator Pilot Watch For Men Sapphire 38mm 40mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Here's the review I did of it too:





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I ordered some straps from a German supplier instead and they arrived without any issues and seemingly because they were shipped in a document wallet instead of a package without customs duty.


if you are satisfied with what you got, a link to the German seller, please. thanks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

shmilda said:


> Anyone know what the cheapest a working chronograph can be had on Ali is? I see some are labeled "decorative" some not. I'm looking for a real beater, so price and functionality are more important than fashion.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


The cheapest but still perfectly working quartz chronograph I've had from AliExpress is this MDC by Infantry, it was 22€:









Unfortunately it seems discontinue...
The next one would be the Corgeut Moonwatch, at 48€:








54.95US $ 30% OFF|Corgeut 40mm Mens Chronograph Quartz Watch 24-hour Multi-function Stainless Steel Часы Мужские Leather Sport Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Nicolas


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

shmilda said:


> Anyone know what the cheapest a working chronograph can be had on Ali is? I see some are labeled "decorative" some not. I'm looking for a real beater, so price and functionality are more important than fashion.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Not the absolute cheapest chronograph, but still cheap. I recommend the Pagani Design "Daytona".









71.99US $ 76% OFF|Pagani Design Top Brand Men Sports Quartz Watch Luxury Men Waterproof Wristwatch New Fashion Casual Men Watch Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This one perhaps? Vk63, sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel. Have 2 and they ate ok, no issues at all.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

US $36.30 34％ Off | Japanese chronograph watch VK63 quartz movement 39MM sterile dial Luminous Hands sapphire fiberglass case bracelet TO637








US $36.30 34％ Off | Japanese chronograph watch VK63 quartz movement 39MM sterile dial Luminous Hands sapphire fiberglass case bracelet TO637






star.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Can this be right? Tungsten case watches for under $25?
> 
> Based on one of the photos, the internal bezel does indeed rotate.
> 
> ...


Well that one isn't, but I got this Cadisen for $30 - Tungsten and sapphire.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

shmilda said:


> Anyone know what the cheapest a working chronograph can be had on Ali is? I see some are labeled "decorative" some not. I'm looking for a real beater, so price and functionality are more important than fashion.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


The cheapest chronographs have the Sunon PE90x movements, and don't work for more than a few months. The Starkings are Chinese in-house, but also seem fragile. Next up the price scale are Seiko/TMI VD5x calibers, and they run the chronograph only on the sub-dials. Spend a little more, and get one with a Seiko VK6x meca-quartz, or a Miyota OS10.


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

Poerger said:


> In case of false stickers it's easy: they won't transfer (all of) the funds to the Eu state. It's just more in their pocket - I mean, if they falsely such an official document, they would want something out of it.
> 
> That's not meaning that I think all AliX vendors will act this way, but there are always those few trying to cheat the system


Well, I guess the stickers will be just a tip of the digital iceberg (QR code on the sticker and the whole history of the package in a huge database somewhere on our beautiful planet Earth).


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Whats a good price for a steeldive/addiesdive submariner? Theres a few around for $116AUD with an NH35a movement
AU $116.82 91%OFF | STEELDIVE 1953 Dive Watch NH35A Sapphire Crystal Automatic Mechanical Diver Watch 300m Waterproof 316L Steel Watch C3 Luminous








216.0US $ |Green ghost king Dive Watch NH35A Sapphire Crystal GMT Automatic Mechanical Diver Watch 300m Waterproof 316L Steel Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Escapement Time VH31 Dress Watch back in stock guys.









73.46US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Here's the link to my review as well.















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

frogles said:


> if you are satisfied with what you got, a link to the German seller, please. thanks


I replied to you earlier in this post Best of Ali-Xpress?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Escapement Time VH31 Dress Watch back in stock guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, grabbed one


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I have this one which I'd definitely recommend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's where I like a quartz seiko. 135 bucks.
I've got this one and it's really good. I don't like the idea of automatic Chronos.









Amazon.com: SEIKO Chronograph Motor Sports 100m Blue Dial Watch SSB321P1 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy SEIKO Chronograph Motor Sports 100m Blue Dial Watch SSB321P1 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Thanks, grabbed one


#metoo 

And Escapement Time claims to have shipped it already (within 15 minutes of me placing the order)!!!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Escapement Time VH31 Dress Watch back in stock guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I promised I wouldn't buy any more AliEx watches for a while. Just broke my promise 

Thanks for spotting this and letting us know!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I wrote a tutorial + added links to all ali tools that allowed me to swap the crystal on one of my watches:

I changed my first crystal! Tuto + Ali tools

Nicolas


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Escapement Time VH31 Dress Watch back in stock guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must resist!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> I wrote a tutorial + added links to all ali tools that allowed me to swap the crystal on one of my watches:
> 
> I changed my first crystal! Tuto + Ali tools
> 
> Nicolas


Congrats man. I recently did the same thing. it's pretty darn easy IMO....something with a Seiko movement (those are so easy to work with) can be done in like 10 minutes...lol. not sure why I waited so long to start tinkering


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

I gave in and bought the escapement time too. Thanks a lot you enablers.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tanz99 said:


> I gave in and bought the escapement time too. Thanks a lot you enablers.


No need to thank me... It's just what I do 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

That Escapement Time is looking to be 2021's Nakzen Pagoda. And this time you're guaranteed to get sapphire crystal unlike the Pagoda which was "maybe sapphire, maybe not..."


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> That Escapement Time is looking to be 2021's Nakzen Pagoda. And this time you're guaranteed to get sapphire crystal unlike the Pagoda which was "maybe sapphire, maybe not..."


I think you could be right there.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

I can picture the lone ET watchmaker toiling late into the night. He knows he'll be exhausted the next day at work - his real job - but still, those Fliegers won't polish themselves.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

1 Phylida tin tin in stock!









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





2 regular moon watches









171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

Thoughts? Looks like a solid mil-spec Seamaster homage. As ever, the date window's a shame. I may go for it.

I think someone posted a link to their store in this thread recently, about another one of their pieces.

C$ 112.06 50%OFF | QIMEI Classic Design US Special Forces UDT Military Army Sport men's Outdoor Diver Watch SM8016 matte finish








79.38US $ 58% OFF|Qimei Classic Design Us Special Forces Udt Military Army Sport Men's Outdoor Diver Watch Sm8016br Matte Finish - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

I dig the black one


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

I put in a word to their store recommending a no-date version. They're considering it, apparently. Perhaps someone else can too? I'd love to see it happen. Since when do we get mil-spec Seamaster homages.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Steeldive offerings:





New Arrival 2021! Steeldive Sd1973s Japan Nh35 Automatic Watches Bronze Bezel Bronze Case 50atm Diving Wrist Watches Men - Buy 50atm Diving Wrist Watches Men,Bronze Bezel Bronze Case Watches Men,Nh35 Automatic Watches Bronze Product on Alibaba.com


New Arrival 2021! Steeldive Sd1973s Japan Nh35 Automatic Watches Bronze Bezel Bronze Case 50atm Diving Wrist Watches Men - Buy 50atm Diving Wrist Watches Men,Bronze Bezel Bronze Case Watches Men,Nh35 Automatic Watches Bronze Product on Alibaba.com



qiin.en.alibaba.com













































Model SD1973SBrandSteeldiveSizeCase size: 43mm/ Case thickness: 14.25mm/Lug Size:22mm/ Lug to lug lenght:51mmWeightwithout strap: 138g/ With rubber strap: 168gMovementNH35 automatic movementWaterproof50ATM waterproofBezelCeramic Bezel/Bronze Bezel/ Unidirection 120 clicks/ Bezel Size:39.00*31.20*5.00mmGlassSapphire Glass/ Size:30.00*3.50mm Dial Size31.60*31.00*29.50*0.40mmHands Size9.00*13.00*13.00Crown Size7mm






Sd1976 Steeldive Brand Nh35a Japan Automatic Movement Stainless Steel Sapphire 1000m Waterproof Green Dial Dive Watch Men Oem - Buy 1000m Waterproof Diver Watch,Steeldive Dive Watch Men,Green Dial Dive Watch Men Product on Alibaba.com


Sd1976 Steeldive Brand Nh35a Japan Automatic Movement Stainless Steel Sapphire 1000m Waterproof Green Dial Dive Watch Men Oem - Buy 1000m Waterproof Diver Watch,Steeldive Dive Watch Men,Green Dial Dive Watch Men Product on Alibaba.com



qiin.en.alibaba.com













Mysterious code new offerings:








167.97US $ 58% OFF|Watch Men Sports 200m Mechanical Wristwatches Luxury Nh35 - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












































Specsheet:

Case Diameter: 40.00mm(Excluding Crown)
Case Length:47.00mm
Case Thickness: 12.00mm
Weight: 69g (Including strap)
Weight: 55g (no Included strap)

Band Width: 20mm

Case material: Titanium

Mirror: Sapphire crystal
Bezel: Titanium
Bottom cover: Titanium

Band material: Genuine leather

Movement: JAPAN SEIKO NH35 Automatic mechanical movement

Luminous:Swiss C3 super luminous powder

Waterproof level: 200 meters waterproof / diving [can wash hands, swim, dive, meet all daily waterproof use]










167.97US $ 58% OFF|Luxury Bronze Watch Men Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 200m Diver Watches Sutra Dial Titanium Cover Luminous Clocks 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














































167.97US $ 58% OFF|Sports Men's Mechanical Watch Luxury Bronze Nh35 Watches for Men Automatic 200M Diver Luminous Wristwatches Relojes Para Hombre|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























167.97US $ 58% OFF|Bronze Men's Mechanical Watch Sports Nh35 Watches for Men Automatic Luxury 200M Diver Luminous Wristwatches Relojes Para Hombre|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























167.97US $ 58% OFF|Sports Bronze Watch Mens NH35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Luxury 200M Diver Watches Sutra Dial Titanium Luminous Clock New|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Also this retro throwback








149.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro Automatic Watch Men NH36 Mechanical Wristwatches Business 38mm Stainless Steel Calendar Week Waterproof Watches New 2021|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












































Specsheet:
Dial Diameter: 38.00 mm 
Thickness: 10.00 mm 
Lug Size: 18.00 mm 
Strap: 316L Stainless steel/Leather 
Case Material: 316L Stainless steel 
Case Back: 316L Stainless steel 
Movement:Japan SEIKO NH36 Automatic Mechanical Movement 
Crystal: Sapphire glass 
Water resistance: 50 m / 5 ATM 
Crown: Screw-Down


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> 1 Phylida tin tin in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not anymore (that was quick!)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> That Escapement Time is looking to be 2021's Nakzen Pagoda. And this time you're guaranteed to get sapphire crystal unlike the Pagoda which was "maybe sapphire, maybe not..."


The Nakzen Pagodas were sapphire, but Megir cheaped out on later runs. Only the ones that say "Sapphire" on the dial, are actually sapphire. Megir is thrifty, and hasn't redone their photos to fully reflect the switch to mineral crystals.

In fairness, the Nakzen Pagoda was about 25% the cost of the Escapement Time. For $79,a VH31 quartz watch, w/sapphire is not quite the same "unicorn", value priced timepiece.

The Steeldive SD1970 for $88 to $92 is pretty amazing, although it sounds like the lume is not as good as it was last year.


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> 1 Phylida tin tin in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Waking up to seeing them out of stock is still painful.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Pagani Design has (bravely) sponsored a review of their "Daytona" homage by a very popular Watch Channel ("The Time Teller"), whose owner declares upfront that he doesn't like homages and doesn't like Pagani Design.


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Pagani Design has (bravely) sponsored a review of their "Daytona" homage by a very popular Watch Channel ("The Time Teller"), whose owner declares upfront that he doesn't like homages and doesn't like Pagani Design.


Hypocrisy at its absolute finest.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Always surprises on Ali. Was scrolling through the app for a minute and saw an Orient replica, and this watch for you Satanists out there 








Good specs tho 😂


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking for a dual-crown (preferably super compressor style, but could be a 10:00 crown or similar) watch, preferably 39-41mm. Has anyone seen anything like that on Ali?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The Steeldive SD1970 for $88 to $92 is pretty amazing, although it sounds like the lume is not as good as it was last year.


Funny you mention this. I just got a loaner (from a fellow youtuber) Steeldive Willard in, and was expecting fantastic lume....I am completely underwhelmed by it. nice watch otherwise though, and IMO a pretty good value still.



Shmatticus said:


> Thoughts? Looks like a solid mil-spec Seamaster homage. As ever, the date window's a shame. I may go for it.
> 
> I think someone posted a link to their store in this thread recently, about another one of their pieces.
> 
> ...


yeah, that as me. their Benrus Type 1/2 homage is the one I have and it's great (review publishing today hopefully) the store has been a pleasure to deal with as well.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The customs office have sent me some forms to fill out, plus this scan of a sticker they have attached to the package. It says the reason they have stopped the parcel for customs duty is that it contains "Watch: San Martin".

It looks like San Martin are starting to make a name for themselves with the customs office as higher-value watches, compared to most AliExpress purchases.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Looking for a dual-crown (preferably super compressor style, but could be a 10:00 crown or similar) watch, preferably 39-41mm. Has anyone seen anything like that on Ali?


Corgeut makes a compressor watch:























195.0US $ |Mens Mechanical Watches Mens Corgeut Top Brand Luxury Date Watch Men Rubber Sport Waterproofautomatic Watch Clock 2033 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mougino said:


> Corgeut makes a compressor watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks - much too large unfortunately at 44mm.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> their Benrus Type 1/2 homage is the one I have and it's great (review publishing today hopefully) the store has been a pleasure to deal with as well.


If they knew you're a Youtube reviewer, they'd be more encline to send a perfect watch and be nice in their communication, so it can't really tell how they're treating poor schmucks like us... Did they make you pay for this one btw?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Thanks - much too large unfortunately at 44mm.


Yes I know  it's the only super compressor on ali, along with this (even bigger) 45mm one:
















295.0US $ |Corgeut 45MM Automatic Miyota Seagull Mechanical mens watch White / Blakc Blue dial stainless steel case rubber strap military|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





You'll need to venture into microbrand territory for smaller sizes I'm afraid.

Nicolas


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> If they knew you're a Youtube reviewer, they'd be more encline to send a perfect watch and be nice in their communication, so it can't really tell how they're treating poor schmucks like us... Did they make you pay for this one btw?


This is the type of logic that makes me suspect that perhaps some sellers send out QC-burdened watches during big sales.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> If they knew you're a Youtube reviewer, they'd be more encline to send a perfect watch and be nice in their communication, so it can't really tell how they're treating poor schmucks like us... Did they make you pay for this one btw?


Maybe...they are the OEM for cooper watches though, a decent sized micro brand. So they have the capacity to put out a consistent product IMO.

I did not have to pay for this one.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Funny you mention this. I just got a loaner (from a fellow youtuber) Steeldive Willard in, and was expecting fantastic lume....I am completely underwhelmed by it. nice watch otherwise though, and IMO a pretty good value still.


Really smitten..I keep staring at them but have yet to pull the trigger.
Kind of wanted the addies brand name for giggles but not 30 bux more for the same watch.

Not sure what my holdup is other than never buying off Ali before.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I wanted to share this really excellent silicone strap after wearing it on one of my custom squares:
















6.52US $ 55% OFF|New Breathable Silicone Sports Band For Hua-wei Sam-sung Watchband 20mm 22mm Rubber Strap For Mido- T-issot O-mega Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





It is very comfortable, breathable, and it came fast with extras (2 springbars and a 2-sided tool) in a well protected package.
















The holes and stitches look really cool, and the stitches are perfectly sewn: nothing funky at either side of the strap.
















Cheers,
Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> This is the type of logic that makes me suspect that perhaps some sellers send out QC-burdened watches during big sales.


That wouldn't surprise me as well to be honest... I certainly don't know if I'm right, but it seems like a perfectly human way of doing business  (and not only the Chinese, I suspect westerner sellers may act like this too).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> If they knew you're a Youtube reviewer, they'd be more encline to send a perfect watch and be nice in their communication, so it can't really tell how they're treating poor schmucks like us... Did they make you pay for this one btw?


You'd think that would be the case, wouldn't you? But if you've seen some of the watches various AliExpress sellers have sent me, Pagani Design ones in particular... That's when they know I'll be reviewing them too and they've contacted me to do the review... Plus my channel name is 'Honest Watch Reviews'.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> This is the type of logic that makes me suspect that perhaps some sellers send out QC-burdened watches during big sales.


The sellers typically aren't doing any QC I don't think...that's all done before they leave the factory.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> The sellers typically aren't doing any QC I don't think...that's all done before they leave the factory.


Yes and no, I'm sure some end sellers receive lemons, visible with the naked eye, and try to sell them. I'm sure the dispute system with Chinese gray factories is way worse than what AliEx offers us


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Full review of the QM benrus Type 2 homage is out. go check it out!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

nyonya said:


> Looking for a dual-crown (preferably super compressor style, but could be a 10:00 crown or similar) watch, preferably 39-41mm. Has anyone seen anything like that on Ali?


These are often on serious sales bringing them down to Ali level pricing. They have cleaned up the rotating bezel issues. I have the powder blue one and love it




__





HOME | RLG Watches







www.rlgwatches.com




Search for the Atlanticus model


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> These are often on serious sales bringing them down to Ali level pricing. They have cleaned up the rotating bezel issues. I have the powder blue one and love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much - those look very nice but I need a date unfortunately.


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Full review of the QM benrus Type 2 homage is out. go check it out!


Would you consider getting their mil-spec Seamaster? Pretty please. I am, but then again, I'm not a YouTuber. Educate the masses to this brand!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Shmatticus said:


> Would you consider getting their mil-spec Seamaster? Pretty please. I am, but then again, I'm not a YouTuber. Educate the masses to this brand!


Haha, I'll see what I can do. It's not my style, but if this goes well, Qimei may send me another. I'll do my best.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Maybe...they are the OEM for cooper watches though, a decent sized micro brand. So they have the capacity to put out a consistent product IMO.
> 
> I did not have to pay for this one.


Is the factory cutting Cooper's grass though by manufacturing Cooper's watch design under their own name? I mean, they even copied the text from Cooper's website. I noticed a month ago, when the watches appeared on Aliexpress, there was a note on the Cooper website that they were aware of copies or unofficial watches being sold. I can only infer they mean these Aliexpress ones.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Techme said:


> Is the factory cutting Cooper's grass though by manufacturing Cooper's watch design under their own name? I mean, they even copied the text from Cooper's website. I noticed a month ago, when the watches appeared on Aliexpress, there was a note on the Cooper website that they were aware of copies or unofficial watches being sold. I can only infer they mean these Aliexpress ones.


Who really knows....I was under the impression that Qimei is the OEM for cooper...whether that's true or not I am not sure. They offer custom dial printing, so maybe?


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

Does anyone know or have sources of information on Chinese GMT movements; specifically, those found in the San Martin and Cronos GMT Masters. I am trying to discern whether it's worth paying $400-500 CAD for one of them, as I lack a GMT watch. I heard rather freaky things about the unregulated Pearl GMTs in the "lower tier" Pagani Design, etc, GMT Masters.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the video but if they are so receptive to your suggestions, we can help them make a really good watch, a very successful selling one. All we ask in return is a discount. ?
I´m thinking luminova, drilled lugs, improved bezel, long life battery, saphire, etc.



turdbogls said:


> Haha, I'll see what I can do. It's not my style, but if this goes well, Qimei may send me another. I'll do my best.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the video but if they are so receptive to your suggestions, we can help them make a really good watch, a very successful selling one. All we ask in return is a discount.
> I´m thinking luminova, drilled lugs, improved bezel, long life battery, saphire, etc.


Lol....I don't think we could all agree on one design 

I want a 40mm explorer 2 polar Homage. White dial, black hands and indices, BGW9, solid link bracelet, female endlinks, sapphire...heck, I'd even settle for a quartz GMT module to keep the price down.....maybe.


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Lol....I don't think we could all agree on one design
> 
> I want a 40mm explorer 2 polar Homage. White dial, black hands and indices, BGW9, solid link bracelet, female endlinks, sapphire...heck, I'd even settle for a quartz GMT module to keep the price down.....maybe.


I'd even say: PLEASE, give us a quartz GMT module. Preferable to the Pearl.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Shmatticus said:


> Does anyone know or have sources of information on Chinese GMT movements; specifically, those found in the San Martin and Cronos GMT Masters. I am trying to discern whether it's worth paying $400-500 CAD for one of them, as I lack a GMT watch. I heard rather freaky things about the unregulated Pearl GMTs in the "lower tier" Pagani Design, etc, GMT Masters.


Someone smarter than I please correct me if I'm wrong here.

I've been looking to build a GMT watch and have been digging into this. I don't know specifically if these are in the San Martin or Cronos watches, but many Chinese GMT watches have a Minzhu DG3804 or a Hangzhou HZ6460. The DG3804 is a cloned and modified Miyota 82xx to have a GMT function. The HZ6460 is a modded clone of an ETA 2836. The DG3804 runs about $40 while the HZ6460 runs between $80-$90 on AliX. They can be found slightly cheaper on The Bay. There doesn't seem to be a consensus if one is better than the other from what I've read, and build quality on both can be hit or miss.

The DG in particular seems to have an issue receiving the stem back in place or aren't very reliable but some believe it just needs to be oiled when assembled. But cases, hands, and dials are readily available because it's a Miyota 82xx clone and replacement is cheap enough.

That sums up about a few hours of forum and Google searching. YMMV. I too would be interested if other folks out there have had any other experience with these or other GMT movements. This might be worthy of its own thread.

Edited to clarify that I didn't know if these movements were in the San Martin and Cronos watches.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I wouldn't mind one either. Won't hurt if we try to convince them, right?
But we can start by helping them improve their current range. 
In all honestly I'm a little tired of seeing cool watches only coming with NH35s, what about quality quartz?
(I'm biased as I only use quartz on a daily basis, my autos and mecas are all vintage).



turdbogls said:


> Lol....I don't think we could all agree on one design
> 
> I want a 40mm explorer 2 polar Homage. White dial, black hands and indices, BGW9, solid link bracelet, female endlinks, sapphire...heck, I'd even settle for a quartz GMT module to keep the price down.....maybe.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

cuica said:


> I wouldn't mind one either. Won't hurt if we try to convince them, right?
> But we can start by helping them improve their current range.
> In all honestly I'm a little tired of seeing cool watches only coming with NH35s, what about quality quartz?
> (I'm biased as I only use quartz on a daily basis, my autos and mecas are all vintage).


I really do like the VH31. I think this Benrus type 1/2 are absolute hits with a couple changes. Add a sapphire crystal, and drop the price $10, and use a Marine national style elastic strap. IMO, with watches like the updated PD1661 and Escapement time Flieger out there, it's going to be hard to convince people to buy this thing.

They are catering to a pretty niche market of guys looking for military inspired watches with quartz movements.

I do REALLY like the watch, though. It's been getting all my wrist time even with some other new pieces coming in since then.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> That wouldn't surprise me as well to be honest... I certainly don't know if I'm right, but it seems like a perfectly human way of doing business  (and not only the Chinese, I suspect westerner sellers may act like this too).


Just received an 821A today. Inside the package, the movement arrived sitting in a small plastic container that has a sticker with "A4" on it. I happen to be an A4 customer at AliEx...probably no connection but it made me wonder.


----------



## Shmatticus (Jan 31, 2021)

interloper07 said:


> Someone smarter than I please correct me if I'm wrong here.
> 
> I've been looking to build a GMT watch and have been digging into this. I don't know specifically if these are in the San Martin or Cronos watches, but many Chinese GMT watches have a Minzhu DG3804 or a Hangzhou HZ6460. The DG3804 is a cloned and modified Miyota 82xx to have a GMT function. The HZ6460 is a modded clone of an ETA 2836. The DG3804 runs about $40 while the HZ6460 runs between $80-$90 on AliX. They can be found slightly cheaper on The Bay. There doesn't seem to be a consensus if one is better than the other from what I've read, and build quality on both can be hit or miss.
> 
> ...


Fascinating. Cue Scooby Doo theme.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Whatcha guys think?
80 bux!

US $79.36 68％ Off | Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch








84.67US $ 68% OFF|Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Lol....I don't think we could all agree on one design
> 
> I want a 40mm explorer 2 polar Homage. White dial, black hands and indices, BGW9, solid link bracelet, female endlinks, sapphire...heck, I'd even settle for a quartz GMT module to keep the price down.....maybe.


Count me in!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mykkus said:


> Whatcha guys think?
> 80 bux!
> 
> US $79.36 68％ Off | Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch
> ...


It is a Steeldive SD1970, rebadged with the alternative name Addiesdive. There are loads of reviews for the Steeldive, and they are mostly quite positive.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> I really do like the VH31. I think this Benrus type 1/2 are absolute hits with a couple changes. Add a sapphire crystal, and drop the price $10, and use a Marine national style elastic strap. IMO, with watches like the updated PD1661 and Escapement time Flieger out there, it's going to be hard to convince people to buy this thing.
> 
> They are catering to a pretty niche market of guys looking for military inspired watches with quartz movements.
> 
> I do REALLY like the watch, though. It's been getting all my wrist time even with some other new pieces coming in since then.


It really is a cracking watch and your review certainly does this watch justice in detailing the many plus points on offer, but just to highlight a required niche-convincer, that would be the lume, it just isn't good enough. Even at this price level, we are now becoming accustomed to Ali market watches being offered with more than adequate and well applied lume, on the hands, indices and bezel.

I'm certainly one who would stump-up for the flat crystal and enhanced lume application, I'd go so far as to say keep the nato ( all natos arriving at Ragl Towers go straight in the waste receptacle) and the spring bars and I'll fit my own strap/bracelet. Another 25+ bux on the cost really ain't no big deal at this price level, certainly if you are getting something that is so very nearly there as viable daily wrist-wear to be grabbed from the beater box.

It will be interesting to see how this watch evolves, especially as the OEM seem open to positive input with enhancing the existing product.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Shmatticus said:


> Does anyone know or have sources of information on Chinese GMT movements; specifically, those found in the San Martin and Cronos GMT Masters. I am trying to discern whether it's worth paying $400-500 CAD for one of them, as I lack a GMT watch. I heard rather freaky things about the unregulated Pearl GMTs in the "lower tier" Pagani Design, etc, GMT Masters.


Dixmont makes affordable GMT movements. The DG3804B has a 24 hour hand that can be set to the relative GMT, and costs $35 to $40.

The Sea-Gull ST2557 has a central GMT hand, small seconds at 9:00, date at 3:00, and can be found on eBay for Under $50.

The Hangzhou 6460 movement is a Chinese 2836-2 clone (28,800) with GMT complication. They are hard to buy retail, but cost $52 wholesale for 50-99 MOQ.


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Are Lige quartz watches any good? Couldn't find any review for this one:








LIGE DIVER LUXURY MAN WATCH SEAMASTER WATERPROOF MALE QUARTZ WRISTWATCH | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for LIGE DIVER LUXURY MAN WATCH SEAMASTER WATERPROOF MALE QUARTZ WRISTWATCH at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Nikola237 said:


> Are Lige quartz watches any good? Couldn't find any review for this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a quartz model, such as the Aquaraser. Quality - a frankly cheap overpriced watch. To set the time, you have to suffer a lot, with a cheaper watch there was no such problem.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> It is a Steeldive SD1970, rebadged with the alternative name Addiesdive. There are loads of reviews for the Steeldive, and they are mostly quite positive.


Thought so as well thanks. Kind of like the addles dive badging better


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The fake blue crocodile strap that my Phylida Aquanaut came on looks terrible, so I decided to swap it out for a colourful NATO strap.

I can't decide if I love it or hate it. One thing is for sure: it looks different. Maybe too different. Perhaps I should go with a simple brown leather strap instead.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mykkus said:


> Thought so as well thanks. Kind of like the addles dive badging better


And with steeldive skimping on the lume on later models, you may get better lume on the Addie's.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> It is a Steeldive SD1970, rebadged with the alternative name Addiesdive. There are loads of reviews for the Steeldive, and they are mostly quite positive.


Ordered, my first AliExpress buy. 
we shall see how the lume is. They collected state tax which I thought was funny. But all in all with the first time buyer coupon 86 USD all in.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> The fake blue crocodile strap that my Phylida Aquanaut came on looks terrible, so I decided to swap it out for a colourful NATO strap.
> 
> I can't decide if I love it or hate it. One thing is for sure: it looks different. Maybe too different. Perhaps I should go with a simple brown leather strap instead.
> 
> ...


Not sure either is a good fit...maybe a more subtle nato


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe *a useful WARNING *to y'all.

I bought in TWO separate orders, two 6105 watches from STEELDIVE STORE.
A total of FOUR.

One order came in with TWO watches. So all good there. 

For the other order, they sent me only one watch, inside one smaller package.
I asked them about it, but the store never so much as responded, and AliX has shut down the case.
NICE!! NOT!!

I think I will always use eBay over Ali X now. They f'd up royally, for a tiny profit. What fools.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

nyonya said:


> Thank you very much - those look very nice but I need a date unfortunately.


ok, in case anyone is interested in the RLG here is a 55% off coupon for the Atlanticus compressors:
5521Atlanticus


5521Atlanticus
Discount: 55%​
*Shop Atlanticus
*​














​


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mykkus said:


> Not sure either is a good fit...maybe a more subtle nato


I think you are probably right. Although I realised I hadn't put the NATO strap on properly. Having adjusted it, I think it looks a bit better. Still not sure about it though.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> ok, in case anyone is interested in the RLG here is a 55% off coupon for the Atlanticus compressors:
> 5521Atlanticus
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah, I didn't realise I was interested until you posted it but I grabbed the black and orange. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Escapement Time's quartz dress watch looks lovely, and many people here are fans of it.

Some folks have suggested it is homaging a King Seiko, but today I stumbled upon this Patek Phlippe, which could also be ET's inspiration.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I wanted to share this really excellent silicone strap after wearing it on one of my custom squares:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


some reviewers say that the strap is not breathable, no real holes
could you check it when you have time, please


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Full review of the QM benrus Type 2 homage is out. go check it out!


I got the same watch a few weeks ago except blue. Here is my quick review, mostly the same as the video.
The spring bars are basically fixed. They are purposely oversized and will not compress enough to remove them. Perfectly consistant with the original purpose of the watch. I wanted a different band and had to cut them off. The metal was very soft so not that strong. They will not easily pop off in use. If they fail you it will be because they bend.

The bezel would jam up tight about half way through the rotation. I tried to remove it to deburr and clean. It would not come off with the 3 tools I have at my disposal. I suspect it is a design that requires the removal of the inset to get at the retainer spring. I stopped trying before something got damaged. A drop of machine oil in the gap loosened it up nicely and it spins well now.

The bottom edges of the case are sharp. It started to dig into my wrist immediately. On a NATO, it is not a problem. Since it is such a chunky watch, I wanted it lower and on a rubber strap. A few minutes with a Dremel Cratex deburring wheel and all is good and smooth. I did tape off everything with kapton tape before starting. The notches in the caseback have burrs on them that will need the same smoothing.

I was in the military. All of our issued gear was made by the lowest bidder. With that in mind, this watch purposely and/or inadvertently mimics military issue. Depending on how you look at it.

The sweeping seconds hand quartz is a nice touch. The blue dial is a nice shade of blue. The lume on the hands is pretty good but not all night good. The lume on the dial is much weaker than the hands.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> The fake blue crocodile strap that my Phylida Aquanaut came on looks terrible, so I decided to swap it out for a colourful NATO strap.
> 
> I can't decide if I love it or hate it. One thing is for sure: it looks different. Maybe too different. Perhaps I should go with a simple brown leather strap instead.
> 
> ...





Springy Watch said:


> The fake blue crocodile strap that my Phylida Aquanaut came on looks terrible, so I decided to swap it out for a colourful NATO strap.
> 
> I can't decide if I love it or hate it. One thing is for sure: it looks different. Maybe too different. Perhaps I should go with a simple brown leather strap instead.
> 
> ...


IMO a LIGHT brown leather strap would do the job


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> some reviewers say that the strap is not breathable, no real holes
> could you check it when you have time, please


Yes absolutely true, the holes are on both side but do not go through... (still better than a smooth surface IMO)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> The fake blue crocodile strap that my Phylida Aquanaut came on looks terrible, so I decided to swap it out for a colourful NATO strap.
> 
> I can't decide if I love it or hate it. One thing is for sure: it looks different. Maybe too different. Perhaps I should go with a simple brown leather strap instead.





frogles said:


> IMO a LIGHT brown leather strap would do the job


Or a Nato with less tones, such as one of these: (second or fourth)
















20.9US $ |Of high quality Grade NATO Zulu Watch Strap 20mm 22mm Nylon Replacement Bracelet Watch Strap For Tudor Nato Strap|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> ok, in case anyone is interested in the RLG here is a 55% off coupon for the Atlanticus compressors:
> 5521Atlanticus
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up on this. I just picked up a blue dial.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

frogles said:


> some reviewers say that the strap is not breathable, no real holes
> could you check it when you have time, please


turned to the store, their answer: "The hole is not penetrating"


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Escapement Time's quartz dress watch looks lovely, and many people here are fans of it.
> 
> Some folks have suggested it is homaging a King Seiko, but today I stumbled upon this Patek Phlippe, which could also be ET's inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 15865277


Can you believe how blatantly Patek copied the King Seiko? I mean, come on!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

frogles said:


> turned to the store, their answer: "The hole is not penetrating"


I wouldn't think any hole would be penetrating. Isn't that the opposite of a hole?


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Escapement Time's quartz dress watch looks lovely, and many people here are fans of it.
> 
> Some folks have suggested it is homaging a King Seiko, but today I stumbled upon this Patek Phlippe, which could also be ET's inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 15865277


Nah, case is very different. San Martin has a very close homage of this Patek Calatrava though.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Escapement Time's quartz dress watch looks lovely, and many people here are fans of it.
> 
> Some folks have suggested it is homaging a King Seiko, but today I stumbled upon this Patek Phlippe, which could also be ET's inspiration.
> 
> View attachment 15865277


There's a Lobinni that homages that particular one.









182.61US $ 70% OFF|Switzerland Luxury Brand Men's Watch For Rolexable Leather Men Mechanical Watches Leather Automatic Self wind relógio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

frogles said:


> turned to the store, their answer: "The hole is not penetrating"


 So they are saying it is virgin?


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

So I ordered a new nh35 movement along with a hand press, and a bunch of other small tools from Ali. The movement is to replace one I have that is whacked out. Planning to swap the dial and hands over to the new movement. I've never done this, so I'm nervous and anxiously awaiting everything to arrive from China. I'm pretty confident I can pull this off tho without damaging anything. 

I do like tips and tricks tho if anyone wants to throw any my way. 😁


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> So I ordered a new nh35 movement along with a hand press, and a bunch of other small tools from Ali. The movement is to replace one I have that is whacked out. Planning to swap the dial and hands over to the new movement. I've never done this, so I'm nervous and anxiously awaiting everything to arrive from China. I'm pretty confident I can pull this off tho without damaging anything.
> 
> I do like tips and tricks tho if anyone wants to throw any my way. 😁


Good luck! It is not that difficult, but a good idea to take your time and be patient. Setting the seconds hand is the hardest part, can be a real pain. Check each hand is level before you set the next one, there is not that much tolerance so it easy to have the hands foul. I usually cover the movement and leave to run a while to check it is all working okay before putting back in the case.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> So I ordered a new nh35 movement along with a hand press, and a bunch of other small tools from Ali. The movement is to replace one I have that is whacked out. Planning to swap the dial and hands over to the new movement. I've never done this, so I'm nervous and anxiously awaiting everything to arrive from China. I'm pretty confident I can pull this off tho without damaging anything.
> 
> I do like tips and tricks tho if anyone wants to throw any my way.


Get some rodico. It'll help hold the hands while setting.

Take your time and just make sure nothing is touching anything. Have the hands go all the way around the dial a couple times. Let the movement run a while as well out of the case to make sure the seconds band isn't hitting anything.

A movement/dial holder would be nice. It was a PITA to pull the crown with the movement out of the case since I didn't want to lay the bare dial and hands dial side down to depress the little button...it's doable, but tricky.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

I ordered the Mysterious Code tibetan mandala one a couple of weeks ago and it arrived today. LIked the design as it brought back memories of a trip to Tibet a few years ago. Was a bit nervous on quality but is actually pretty good. Movement is NH35 though not mentioned in the specs but had checked with the seller before ordering and opened up to confirm, and have tested the crystal is sapphire. Does feel like it is bronze though I am resisting the temptation to force patina to check. It is only 12mm thick which is pretty impressive for an NH35.

Seller was very good too, I had asked the value to be marked down to $60 and they did that, so it went straight through customs.












Desk-bound said:


> 167.97US $ 58% OFF|Luxury Bronze Watch Men Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 200m Diver Watches Sutra Dial Titanium Cover Luminous Clocks 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Jugsy said:


> Hell yeah, I didn't realise I was interested until you posted it but I grabbed the black and orange. Thanks a lot!


Same with me but I went for a blue one. Thank you!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> ok, in case anyone is interested in the RLG here is a 55% off coupon for the Atlanticus compressors:
> 5521Atlanticus
> 
> 
> ...


that's $112 ($144.50 inc shipping, ex taxes). Super cheap for a nice microbrand watch!

Do they ever do discount codes on their Odyssea divers?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, that was fast.


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

Shmatticus said:


> Does anyone know or have sources of information on Chinese GMT movements; specifically, those found in the San Martin and Cronos GMT Masters. I am trying to discern whether it's worth paying $400-500 CAD for one of them, as I lack a GMT watch. I heard rather freaky things about the unregulated Pearl GMTs in the "lower tier" Pagani Design, etc, GMT Masters.


As an owner of both, I can say the SM (and Cronos) movements are much much better than the Pagani GMT. I also own a Glycine Airman and the SM is similar in feel/accuracy to the ETA movement in the Glycine. One problem with the Pagani type is the GMT hand is totally independent, and it always seemed to "jump" when setting it, so the main/GMT times were slightly off.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

mougino said:


> Yes absolutely true, the holes are on both side but do not go through... (still better than a smooth surface IMO)











Amazon.com: 10Pcs Leather Hole Punch Cutter 0.5mm-5mm Leather Working Tools for Leather Watch Bands Belts Canvas Paper Plastics Round Hollow Hole Punch Cutter Tool


Shop Yunpo tech at the Amazon Arts, Crafts & Sewing store. Free Shipping on eligible items. Save on everyday low prices.



www.amazon.com




Problem solved?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Yes absolutely true, the holes are on both side but do not go through... (still better than a smooth surface IMO)


thanks a lot
it would go on 21mm lug width. should i buy a 20 or a 22mm?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> thanks a lot
> it would go on 21mm lug width. should i buy a 20 or a 22mm?


I would buy a 22mm to go on 21mm lugs, strap is flexible and can be compressed at the lugs.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

junkCollector said:


> So I ordered a new nh35 movement along with a hand press, and a bunch of other small tools from Ali. The movement is to replace one I have that is whacked out. Planning to swap the dial and hands over to the new movement. I've never done this, so I'm nervous and anxiously awaiting everything to arrive from China. I'm pretty confident I can pull this off tho without damaging anything.
> 
> I do like tips and tricks tho if anyone wants to throw any my way.


Good luck! I would suggest that you got the pen type tools for installing the hands. I have a press but found it very difficult to use. Got the pen type ones after a suggestion and it really made a difference. Also useful is too get the very thin plastic you put on the dial when removing the hands in order not to scratch it. The two pen type hand removers also work great. The tool which is like twizers to remove the hands is awful at Ali quality at least and does not help at all.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Just to make clearer the tools I am proposing are the below ones (did not check if the sellers are good/cheapest around).









2.59US $ 26% OFF|2pcs Watch Repair Tool Kit Watch Hand Remover Manual Remover Needle Bar Replacement Watch Open Tools Accessories Stainless Steel - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













4.37US $ 38% OFF|5pcs Watch Dial Protector For Removing Repairing Wristwatch Hands Watch Repair Tool Kits For Watchmaker Tools High Quality - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













6.88US $ 30% OFF|Best Promotion!! 3pcs/lot 7404 Watch Hand Pressers Pusher Fitting Set Kit Watchmakers Repair Tool 5 Sizes Excellent Quality - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Good luck! I would suggest that you got the pen type tools for installing the hands. I have a press but found it very difficult to use. Got the pen type ones after a suggestion and it really made a difference. Also useful is too get the very thin plastic you put on the dial when removing the hands in order not to scratch it. The two pen type hand removers also work great. The tool which is like twizers to remove the hands is awful at Ali quality at least and does not help at all.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Great tips! I have both tools you mention not to use  (but didn't make real use of them so far):









Do you have a link on those pen installer, and dual pen remover?
[edit] you beat me to it! Thanks! 

Nicolas


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Anyone tried the Starking AM0171 with Miyota 8215?



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/4000185690816.html?trace=wwwdetail2mobilesitedetail&spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.1.24e05ed2XITOTY



Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Great tips! I have both tools you mention not to use  (but didn't make real use of them so far):
> 
> Do you have a link on those pen installer, and dual pen remover?
> [edit] you beat me to it! Thanks!
> ...


These are the ones I bought originally and found out that they are very difficult to work with. Bergeon has comparable tools and maybe they work due to much better tolerances, quality, etc.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

crAss said:


> Good luck! I would suggest that you got the pen type tools for installing the hands. I have a press but found it very difficult to use. Got the pen type ones after a suggestion and it really made a difference. Also useful is too get the very thin plastic you put on the dial when removing the hands in order not to scratch it. The two pen type hand removers also work great. The tool which is like twizers to remove the hands is awful at Ali quality at least and does not help at all.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk





crAss said:


> Just to make clearer the tools I am proposing are the below ones (did not check if the sellers are good/cheapest around).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all the tools I purchased, along with a press, I'll try the press and the pen style hand installation tools to see what works best for me.
The only thing I cannot find is the plastic film, I ordered the dial protectors that you linked. Can I use regular plastic wrap to lay over the hands before I remove them, like I've seen in several videos? 
I even ordered a movement holder, and some rodico.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> Those are all the tools I purchased, along with a press, I'll try the press and the pen style hand installation tools to see what works best for me.
> The only thing I cannot find is the plastic film, I ordered the dial protectors that you linked. Can I use regular plastic wrap to lay over the hands before I remove them, like I've seen in several videos?
> I even ordered a movement holder, and some rodico.


yeah, you can use random plastic. Shouldnt be too flimsy though. I use those plastic sleeves for documents which I cut in pieces


----------



## smartcar8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Worth a flyer at $5.00 Canadian?

Or would it be so cheap in person it would never get worn?









2.0US $ 45% OFF|Watch the Korean tide temperament military watches men table calendar watch students watch wholesale fashion belt watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

smartcar8 said:


> Worth a flyer at $5.00 Canadian?
> 
> Or would it be so cheap in person it would never get worn?
> View attachment 15867478
> ...


So cheap it won't get worn. Don't be wasteful.


----------



## smartcar8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks - I need that discouragement!


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

smartcar8 said:


> Worth a flyer at $5.00 Canadian?
> 
> Or would it be so cheap in person it would never get worn?
> View attachment 15867478
> ...


I've tested those waters for you. How bad can it be for that price? It can be bad. Unknown metal case that causes allergic reactions. Bracelet that tears out hair or cuts with razor sharp edges. Band that breaks because it is basically compressed paper. Hands jump 15 minutes when you push in crown.

Save your money for something nicer. $1-25 is crap. Lies, fabrications, and fake or photoshopped images there. >$50 have been 99% surprisingly good stuff. I've had problems with $50 Seiko 5 and about the same problems with $50 Aliexpress stuff.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> that's $112 ($144.50 inc shipping, ex taxes). Super cheap for a nice microbrand watch!
> 
> Do they ever do discount codes on their Odyssea divers?


I think occasionally, but far less, like $50 off.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JR70 (Jan 7, 2020)

Saw some seemingly good deals on Amazon for Debert watches (with Prime too).... the ones usually seen on Ali. Apparently all stainless, sapphire, ceramic, automatic. Checks all the boxes. No idea on the movement, but probably DG2813 from what I've seen.

$69 for the GMT, $59 for the 3 handers. Free Prime shipping. Just search for 'Debert watch' and they'll pop up. Worth a shot??

*Edit.. I don't think the Pepsi bezel and the lemon/lime bezel are ceramic.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

AliExpress is getting to be too expensive for me. Another group member predicted that Czech customs would switch to base customs valuations on "suggested retail price" rather than price paid. To my dismay, it has turned out to be correct.

My latest (and possibly last) AliExpress purchase was the San Martin Deepsea with "James Cameron" dial. I bought it in the sales at the end of March for $187 (discounted from the usual price of around $225 at the time).

As usual, I sent proof of this price, even bank statements showing payment, to the customs office, and I expected to be hit with big customs fees (again, as usual).

I was half expecting them to ignore that I had paid $187. What I wasn't expecting was for them to also ignore the full price of $225. They have decided the "true" taxable value of the watch is $320, because this is the "retail price" that is shown (crossed out) on the San Martin Official Store.

Given that those crossed out retail prices are just made up silly numbers, this new policy will make it completely uneconomical to buy many AliExpress watches.

I think I am going to have to spend more time buying stuff only within the EU. AliExpress is no longer the great value it was for me last year.









211.2US $ 34% OFF|San Martin Diver Water Ghost MOP 60Bar Helium Device Luxury Sapphire Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Ceramic Bezel Lume Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> AliExpress is getting to be too expensive for me. Another group member predicted that Czech customs would switch to base customs valuations on "suggested retail price" rather than price paid. To my dismay, it has turned out to be correct.
> 
> My latest (and possibly last) AliExpress purchase was the San Martin Deepsea with "James Cameron" dial. I bought it in the sales at the end of March for $187 (discounted from the usual price of around $225 at the time).
> 
> ...


That's stupid... Like you said those 'retail prices' are normally just made up, to make it look like there is a massive discount.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> AliExpress is getting to be too expensive for me. Another group member predicted that Czech customs would switch to base customs valuations on "suggested retail price" rather than price paid. To my dismay, it has turned out to be correct.
> 
> My latest (and possibly last) AliExpress purchase was the San Martin Deepsea with "James Cameron" dial. I bought it in the sales at the end of March for $187 (discounted from the usual price of around $225 at the time).
> 
> ...


Just wait until the VAT checkout for EU citizens is also activated in Ali probably July the 1st. In those cases theoretically these packages will have a sticker and not go through customs at all. That will be the case though for final prices of less than 150 euros. Not the best, but not bad as well.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> That's stupid... Like you said those 'retail prices' are normally just made up, to make it look like there is a massive discount.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Unfortunately, that is what the EU legislation dictates...Total price (cost before discounts, transportation, insurance, storage, etc.) and not paid price...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Unfortunately, that is what the EU legislation dictates...Total price (cost before discounts, transportation, insurance, storage, etc.) and not paid price...


That's some advanced b*s, in what world are you taxed on a fictitious price instead of the price you pay?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

It is a cloudy, rainy, morning here in Prague, brightened by the incredible lume on my Hruodland Aquatimer. Lots of watches are advertised as having great lume, but this one really does live up to the promise.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> Unfortunately, that is what the EU legislation dictates...Total price (cost before discounts, transportation, insurance, storage, etc.) and not paid price...


That's right. In fact, the customs document they sent me says they now base taxation on "value" rather than "price", and they calculate "value" from:

(1) Full retail price (the made up number sellers show so the price you really pay seems like a great discount, in this case almost twice the amount I paid, but for lots of watches it will be much higher, so this part is particularly BS)
(2) Full postal cost (not the real discounted economy postage AliExpress pays, but how much a courier would charge to ship the item for an individual, in this case 30 euros)
(3) Value of gifted items (they valued the included springbar tool at 10 euros, other times they have added the "value" of free straps and even the watch box)
(4) Other assumed costs incurred by the seller (unspecified and could be anything)

On top of this, they charge their own fees, and also a fee for the post office.

Meaning that a 100 euro watch can end up being "valued" at some completely bogus high number so they can charge lots of tax on it.

I have a friend who buys most of his watches from SeriousWatches (an EU based retailer of microbrands) precisely because of these issues. He claims the cost ends up being about the same, but you get the watch in two days rather than two months, and don't have to deal with customs. Plus you know up front what the total cost will be, without these nasty surprises at delivery time.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> It is a cloudy, rainy, morning here in Prague, brightened by the incredible lume on my Hruodland Aquatimer. Lots of watches are advertised as having great lume, but this one really does live up to the promise.
> 
> View attachment 15868725


Yeah it really is great lume, and a great rest overall too. I'm still loving mine.









480.0US $ |Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com



















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> AliExpress is getting to be too expensive for me. Another group member predicted that Czech customs would switch to base customs valuations on "suggested retail price" rather than price paid. To my dismay, it has turned out to be correct.
> 
> My latest (and possibly last) AliExpress purchase was the San Martin Deepsea with "James Cameron" dial. I bought it in the sales at the end of March for $187 (discounted from the usual price of around $225 at the time).
> 
> ...


Yeah that's some real BS bro. I would not put up with that. Tbh I'm surprised you've put up with it as long as you have. 
would this basing off 'full new price' bs also apply to used products? I've considered importing from overseas from eBay, but if they'd find out the new price that would be very costly...

Would stick to buying within EU if I were you, for now at least. Given how much you spend on higher-end Ali watches, I'm surprised you haven't already moved to (used) German or Swiss watches. I think Swiss get some of the best deals in the USA with the likes of Jomashop, but if you like German watches I think being in Europe is actually optimal.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My doorbell rang a few minutes ago, and it was a man in uniform with my watch, and a demand for customs tax. That was quick. I paid it, and told him I would not be getting any more watches from China, so they won't be able to rip me off again. He didn't seem to care. Plus, as he left, I remembered I still have the Escapement Time Dress Quartz on the way. So, I guess I will be paying a bit more tax in a few more weeks.

Anyway, here is the watch that just arrived, and this is some serious mother of pearl on the dial. Very nice indeed.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I think I am going to have to spend more time buying stuff only within the EU. AliExpress is no longer the great value it was for me last year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The EU protectionist racket in full effect


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

So if you fellas from EU buy an Invicta for $100 reduced from $1000, are you going to be taxed on the 1k bogus price, plus delivery fees etc.?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> So if you fellas from EU buy an Invicta for $100 reduced from $1000, are you going to be taxed on the 1k bogus price, plus delivery fees etc.?


Yes, that seems to be the new policy. I cannot imagine it lasting long, though. People will just stop buying stuff.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> Unfortunately, that is what the EU legislation dictates...Total price (cost before discounts, transportation, insurance, storage, etc.) and not paid price...


and I thought Canada was bad


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, that seems to be the new policy. I cannot imagine it lasting long, though. People will just stop buying stuff.


Make friends with those who LIVE IN China.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Yeah that's some real BS bro. I would not put up with that. Tbh I'm surprised you've put up with it as long as you have.
> would this basing off 'full new price' bs also apply to used products? I've considered importing from overseas from eBay, but if they'd find out the new price that would be very costly...
> 
> Would stick to buying within EU if I were you, for now at least. Given how much you spend on higher-end Ali watches, I'm surprised you haven't already moved to (used) German or Swiss watches. I think Swiss get some of the best deals in the USA with the likes of Jomashop, but if you like German watches I think being in Europe is actually optimal.


Ebay is really good at calculating duties/vat/etc. at checkout, so at least there are no bad surprises when the product arrives. It is also sent usually with reputable courier companies who have been paid in advance so the process is also really fast. Amazon has a comparable service.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Techme said:


> So if you fellas from EU buy an Invicta for $100 reduced from $1000, are you going to be taxed on the 1k bogus price, plus delivery fees etc.?


Theoretically yes. How each country though and each official deals with -Chinese- imports is a wholly different thing. In some countries they just believe the sticker price, in others they just use the money that you pay and just request a document supporting that and in others they get really strict and bureaucratic like in the Czech Republic.

PS. In reality you would never import an Invicta since they are extensively available from EU resellers at normal prices. And then again you would first want to buy an invicta to be in that situation


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, that seems to be the new policy. I cannot imagine it lasting long, though. People will just stop buying stuff.


Could be the angle., spend more locally being the hoped outcome.
Won't work that way....


----------



## pierch (Jul 23, 2016)

Well, my last Alix purchase was sent from Belgium, so no TAX shenanigans for the SeaGull I've received. 
I came across more stores offering similar shipping options and I hope more will follow.

Sent from my POCO F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> And then again you would first want to buy an invicta to be in that situation


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Fortunately (depending on how you look at it) for us Australians shopping on Aliexpress, we are taxed 10% which is collected at checkout. That's it. Nothing else to do but wait.


----------



## Calmab (Feb 15, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Lol....I don't think we could all agree on one design
> 
> I want a 40mm explorer 2 polar Homage. White dial, black hands and indices, BGW9, solid link bracelet, female endlinks, sapphire...heck, I'd even settle for a quartz GMT module to keep the price down.....maybe.


Female endlinks... I cannot get into the now offered everywhere oysters/presidents, etc etc with protubing endlinks.

For the design, I'll take a 38mm please 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

i'm sure you all know this song , you shed a new light on it (at least for me)







No1VIPER said:


> I'm still loving mine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Corgeut 2061 "Big crown pointer date" automatic watch review
~70-80$ on ali https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_98gfQj *


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

I finally get an AliExpress legen in for review. I may be one of the last reviewers to review this thing  
Steeldive SD1970 "The Willard" and it's awesome!
big thanks to "Week on the Wrist" a buddy from the #leagueofwatches


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> I finally get an AliExpress legen in for review. I may be one of the last reviewers to review this thing
> Steeldive SD1970 "The Willard" and it's awesome!
> big thanks to "Week on the Wrist" a buddy from the #leagueofwatches


Look forward to seeing the whole thing.
Just ordered myself the Addies version that already tracks to be in US Customs.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mykkus said:


> Look forward to seeing the whole thing.
> Just ordered myself the Addies version that already tracks to be in US Customs.


so after I found myself liking this so much, I went to AliX and looked at the Addies versions since they are similar quality, just slightly cheaper...or so I thought. I couldn't find one under ~$120...what happened?


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> so after I found myself liking this so much, I went to AliX and looked at the Addies versions since they are similar quality, just slightly cheaper...or so I thought. I couldn't find one under ~$120...what happened?











82.02US $ 69% OFF|Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Ths is where I ordered.

I had a 2 buck off coupon as well as first time user.
I like it being just a little bit different than the Steeldive...but the same. LOL


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm reading the latest batches of SteelDive's have a severely reduced lume level, so Addies may be a better bet right now.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> I'm reading the latest batches of SteelDive's have a severely reduced lume level, so Addies may be a better bet right now.


Will report on lume when I get mine, though honestly it's not a huge issue for me. I guess it would be if it sucks. LOL


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Watchout63 said:


> I'm reading the latest batches of SteelDive's have a severely reduced lume level, so Addies may be a better bet right now.


Yup, the on I reviewed is a later batch and the lume is not horrible, but not really good like I've heard. My San martin 6105 put it to shame...but it's better than other $90 watches. The steeldive SUB is still pretty impressive, though...lume wise.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mykkus said:


> 82.02US $ 69% OFF|Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Thank you!. Not sure why that wasn't coming up in a search 

Added to my cart, I'll probably pull the trigger if it dips below $70


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Just got this guy that lasted about half an hour in its original state. https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrpaIgt



















That said if anyone is interested it's a pretty nice case with a gorgeous vintage domed acrylic crystal.

When I ordered it, due to the lack of feedback in the listing I was afraid that since the bezel is bidirectional and with no clicks it would be poorly put together and just spin freely with no resistance, but it's actually nice and firm and you need to be very intentional when turning it.

If you wanna go for this style I'd definitely recommend it. Modding it was very smooth as well.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Yup, the on I reviewed is a later batch and the lume is not horrible, but not really good like I've heard. My San martin 6105 put it to shame...but it's better than other $90 watches. The steeldive SUB is still pretty impressive, though...lume wise.


Validated, good deal.
I'm eventually going to pick up a SM version with blue dial. Just bought a Seiko turtle though and my turtles are starting to stack up


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Thank you!. Not sure why that wasn't coming up in a search
> 
> Added to my cart, I'll probably pull the trigger if it dips below $70


With the cost of raw materials hitting the stratosphere I figure the opposite


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> That's some advanced b*s, in what world are you taxed on a fictitious price instead of the price you pay?


That magical world called "Europe."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

At least we have free healthcare...



caktaylor said:


> That magical world called "Europe."
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

cuica said:


> At least we have free healthcare...


It isn't free. It's paid for by taxes, like taxes on imported Chinese watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Is there a hommage of the seiko Shogun?


----------



## Thorto (Sep 5, 2009)

crAss said:


> Unfortunately, that is what the EU legislation dictates...Total price (cost before discounts, transportation, insurance, storage, etc.) and not paid price...


I couldn't find anything in this regard for German customs...yet. Any German buyers that had to pay custom and/or taxes on the fictional price?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> At least we have free healthcare...





caktaylor said:


> It isn't free. It's paid for by taxes, like taxes on imported Chinese watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Touché


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> *It isn't free. It's paid for by taxes*, like taxes on imported Chinese watches.


Apparently, this is a VERY hard concept for many to understand. 
Nothing is "free" (output without input) - just like you can't create energy!
SMH.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> It isn't free. It's paid for by taxes, like taxes on imported Chinese watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now I don't feel so bad. I have funded the entire EU healthcare system.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Thorto said:


> I couldn't find anything in this regard for German customs...yet. Any German buyers that had to pay custom and/or taxes on the fictional price?


Normally I receive the watches in Germany directly at home. I always use the cheapest shipping method. Only my Proxima was stopped directly from the post office, not from customs. They sent me a letter and asked me to provide the bill via mail what I did. Some days later the watch arrived with the announcement that custom bill will arrive later. Already Calculated on the documents I sent them, no fantasy price. This is weeks ago but nothing arrived yet. The calculation was below 30 Euro.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Added the 6.5 mm Ali crown to the snx123 Railbastard to give it a more mil (and less rail) look:


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> so after I found myself liking this so much, I went to AliX and looked at the Addies versions since they are similar quality, just slightly cheaper...or so I thought. I couldn't find one under ~$120...what happened?


Here is where I got mine:




__





Ready To Ship Steeldive Brand Sd1970 Upgraded Version Dual Color Luminous Ceramic Bezel Nh35 Automatic Diving Watch - Buy Automatic Diving Watch,Nh35 Automatic Diving Watch,Ceramic Bezel Nh35 Automatic Diving Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Ready To Ship Steeldive Brand Sd1970 Upgraded Version Dual Color Luminous Ceramic Bezel Nh35 Automatic Diving Watch - Buy Automatic Diving Watch,Nh35 Automatic Diving Watch,Ceramic Bezel Nh35 Automatic Diving Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





Mind you, I have the first gen, no lume on the dial, but pretty decent lume on the hands and indices.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Let's put it this way, I'd rather pay a little more for my watches...


caktaylor said:


> It isn't free. It's paid for by taxes, like taxes on imported Chinese watches.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





mougino said:


> Touché





Chronopolis said:


> Apparently, this is a VERY hard concept for many to understand.
> Nothing is "free" (output without input) - just like you can't create energy!
> SMH.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

cuica said:


> At least we have free healthcare...


At an exorbitant and outrageous true cost, just as it is here in the U.K.; it's as true as that "free" POS nato thrown in with almost every watch deal these days to make the deal, erm, sweeter..........

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

I don’t think it will take long for AliExpress venders to start lowering their “retail” prices to reasonable numbers, especially if sales start dropping off. It took them less than 6 months to start shipping to the US via 3rd countries like Thailand, Azerbaijan, and Singapore to get around the Trump Tariffs. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Have you replaced the clasp on a Steeldive bracelet?

The bracelet I bought from Steeldive for my "Oris 65" has a horrible pressed clasp, so I want to get a better clasp.

I think I remember a few people on here said they had replaced Steeldive clasps with a nicer one from AliExpress. Is this the one?









6.46US $ 5% OFF|High Quality 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Fold Safety Clasp Buckle Deployment Clasp - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Have you replaced the clasp on a Steeldive bracelet?
> 
> The bracelet I bought from Steeldive for my "Oris 65" has a horrible pressed clasp, so I want to get a better clasp.
> 
> ...


Yeah I always replace them, on all of my Steeldive watches.

This is where I get mine from:









6.46US $ 5% OFF|High Quality 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Fold Safety Clasp Buckle Deployment Clasp - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





- 18mm on the Steeldive Submariner homage.





- 20mm on the SKX homage.





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Have you replaced the clasp on a Steeldive bracelet?
> 
> The bracelet I bought from Steeldive for my "Oris 65" has a horrible pressed clasp, so I want to get a better clasp.
> 
> ...


Yes. This is the one I bought and which is recommended by various YTbers.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Do you have a link for the crown? Thanks.



JojX said:


> Added the 6.5 mm Ali crown to the snx123 Railbastard to give it a more mil (and less rail) look:
> View attachment 15870638
> View attachment 15870639
> View attachment 15870640


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Ragl said:


> At an exorbitant and outrageous true cost, just as it is here in the U.K.; it's as true as that "free" POS nato thrown in with almost every watch deal these days to make the deal, erm, sweeter..........
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Because in the US it's far more efficient and lower cost, as we know it...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ragl said:


> At an exorbitant and outrageous true cost, just as it is here in the U.K.; it's as true as that "free" POS nato thrown in with almost every watch deal these days to make the deal, erm, sweeter..........
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Just like Canada.
We have a two tier system, the free one here, and the US one for real service!!!🤣


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Ragl said:


> At an exorbitant and outrageous true cost, just as it is here in the U.K.; it's as true as that "free" POS nato thrown in with almost every watch deal these days to make the deal, erm, sweeter..........
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Through taxation we pay less per capita in the UK for healthcare than nearly any other developed nation. It's not exorbitant at all and something I'm happy to pay for through taxes.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

FatalException said:


> Through taxation we pay less per capita in the UK for healthcare than nearly any other developed nation. It's not exorbitant at all and something I'm happy to pay for through taxes.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Of course, if cost is your only criteria, go on and take your chances with the NHS, if for actual real healthcare, I'd steer very clear, it is NOT the NHS of the pre 1990s ..........

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Guys can we keep it from going down the healthcare and political rabbit hole? Better to stay on course....

t


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

What the EU members need to start showing is the road repairs, pre-natal care, broken bones that they repaired with their latest Aliex purchase. Sort of a cross-marketing concept.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mtech said:


> What the EU members need to start showing is the road repairs, pre-natal care, broken bones that they repaired with their latest Aliex purchase. Sort of a cross-marketing concept.


Lol, transparency yeah right. I'll leave that here...








EU parliament snubs anti-corruption researchers


Transparency International carried out three separate studies on integrity, of the European Parliament, the European Commission, and the Council (representing member states). The European Parliament refused to cooperate.




euobserver.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

From my experience living in both western Europe and the USA: if you have the money, products/services are slightly better in the US (though costs can be exponentially higher), and income taxes on the higher end are lower. If you don't have money, you're kinda [email protected] in the USA. I know a UK family that moved back to the UK recently because they're old and their healthcare insurance bills were getting insane.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Has anyone purchased this Bliger Explorer II? Is it really 40 mm diameter as advertised?
















84.24US $ 28% OFF|BLIGER 40mm SUB GMT Men Watch Automatic Wristwatch Screwdown Crown Oyster Brushed Strap Solid Back|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Thanks!
Nicolas


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> Do you have a link for the crown? Thanks.


Here is is:
US $5.90 | Silver Generic Full Metal Watch Crown 2.5mm Large Diameter 4.5mm to 7.0mm Size








US $5.90 | Silver Generic Full Metal Watch Crown 2.5mm Large Diameter 4.5mm to 7.0mm Size






star.aliexpress.com


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

JojX said:


> Here is is:
> US $5.90 | Silver Generic Full Metal Watch Crown 2.5mm Large Diameter 4.5mm to 7.0mm Size
> 
> 
> ...


Great, thanks.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> Has anyone purchased this Bliger Explorer II? Is it really 40 mm diameter as advertised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been tempted multiple times....it should be 40mm since it's just a GMT master with a steel/aluminum 24 hour insert. Bezel still rotates.

But I have a feeling this is as close as any of us are going to get to a true 40mm Polar Explorer Homage.

I'm searching for a nice 40mm case to drop this dial and hands into. Coming up empty other than buying a rep as a donor


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

smartcar8 said:


> Worth a flyer at $5.00 Canadian?
> 
> Or would it be so cheap in person it would never get worn?
> View attachment 15867478
> ...


$5 buys you junk - I know, I've tried it. Occasionally, you can find something acceptable for $20, if you're really careful, and I bought an incredible watch for $30.

1. No alloy cases, UNLESS that alloy is Tungsten (it happens in listings).
2. No Chinese quartz, if possible.
3. If you see a picture where the caseback says "STEEL BACK", that means the case is pot metal, brass, or a zinc alloy.
4. If the watch has no brushed surfaces, and everything has a shiny, chrome-like finish, it's most likely an alloy case.
5. With a $5 watch, there is usually a race between the the movement stopping, the case finish deteriorating, the strap disintegrating, and you're own temptation to chuck it in the bin, because it feels so cheap..\

I did buy a $10 watch off eBay a few years back, but it was one of those unicorn deals I found in an Affordables deals thread. Gearbest had sold the same watch for $72, and the eBay seller kept playing games until I threatened to file a complaint.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, that seems to be the new policy. I cannot imagine it lasting long, though. People will just stop buying stuff.


Well, isn't that the point? They want you to buy ONLY EU goods, and are making everything else too expensive to import. At some point, the World Trade Organization may step in, because it seems like a fairly obvious, protectionist trade policy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ragl said:


> At an exorbitant and outrageous true cost, just as it is here in the U.K.; it's as true as that "free" POS nato thrown in with almost every watch deal these days to make the deal, erm, sweeter..........
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


The US doesn't have single-payer healthcare, and we have the highest healthcare costs in the world.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

mougino said:


> That's some advanced b*s, in what world are you taxed on a fictitious price instead of the price you pay?


I mean there is SOME logic behind it. I could sell you a $1000 watch for $10 and then you pay the remaining amount in other ways. We show the $10 transaction to the customs and there's nothing they could ever do. Similar with shipping when people say it shouldn't be taxed. I could mark the watch as $10 value and $990 for shipping.

The issue is that they should apply common sense but it's easier not to and just look up "retail price". My country has always had this rule but it is very rarely applied, I've never had problems with it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest video up on my channel, for those who are interested.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Rista said:


> I mean there is SOME logic behind it. I could sell you a $1000 watch for $10 and then you pay the remaining amount in other ways. We show the $10 transaction to the customs and there's nothing they could ever do. Similar with shipping when people say it shouldn't be taxed. I could mark the watch as $10 value and $990 for shipping.
> 
> The issue is that they should apply common sense but it's easier not to and just look up "retail price". My country has always had this rule but it is very rarely applied, I've never had problems with it.


Honestly I can't remember ever having problems (or even contact for that matter) with the customs on aliX purchases. 
My rule of thumb is do avoid dhl, FedEx and the like and choose the cheaper - and way slower - Chinese shipping instead. 
They usually import it via Liege into europe. Takes forever, but I never got an custom invoice that I can remember


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rista said:


> I could mark the watch as $10 value and $990 for shipping.


I don't think they would allow this. It's not like they don't know all the loopholes.

Chinese sellers used to do this many yers ago on eBay.
Ebay caught on, and changed their policy (for whatever) to include TOTAL $$$ spent.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Rista said:


> I mean there is SOME logic behind it. I could sell you a $1000 watch for $10 and then you pay the remaining amount in other ways. We show the $10 transaction to the customs and there's nothing they could ever do. Similar with shipping when people say it shouldn't be taxed. I could mark the watch as $10 value and $990 for shipping.
> 
> The issue is that they should apply common sense but it's easier not to and just look up "retail price". My country has always had this rule but it is very rarely applied, I've never had problems with it.


Everything is included in the price taken in consideration, retail price before discounts, shipping, insurance, storage etc.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

This thread has devolved into discussion of skirting/avoiding taxes, using methods that may be illegal in some countries.

How about someone start a separate thread for the discussion?

Here's my San Martin diver, going strong!









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> Has anyone purchased this Bliger Explorer II? Is it really 40 mm diameter as advertised?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can buy the cases in 40mm and 43mm and they sell complete watches in 40mm and 43mm.









steel 40mm sapphire glass Watch Case fit Japan NH35 NH36 eta 2824 2824 8215 2813 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for steel 40mm sapphire glass Watch Case fit Japan NH35 NH36 eta 2824 2824 8215 2813 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone see the new Parnis Date just? Looks kind of awesome....and yes, I'm aware this is not an original design.

This would be a really cool tropical vacation watch....just not sure when else it would fit in...lol









99.0US $ 50% OFF|New Arrival Parnis Green Personality Dial Men's Watches Calendar Miyota 8215 Automatic Mechanical Men Wristwatch 2021 Top Brand|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I have been tempted multiple times....it should be 40mm since it's just a GMT master with a steel/aluminum 24 hour insert. Bezel still rotates.
> 
> But I have a feeling this is as close as any of us are going to get to a true 40mm Polar Explorer Homage.
> 
> I'm searching for a nice 40mm case to drop this dial and hands into. Coming up empty other than buying a rep as a donor


If you're looking for the standalone case, I believe this is it.









37.95US $ 31% OFF|40mm Silver Color Watch Case For NH35 NH36 MIYOTA 8215 MINGZHU 2813 Automatic Movement Sapphire Crystal Rotating Bezel|Watch Cases| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





You can get individual parts to many popular Bliger watches. That GMT movement is a DG3804 if that helps in your search. It should be compatible with Miyota 8215 dials and hands.

Full disclosure: I believe there's a coupon embedded in that link. If you buy, you get a $2 coupon and I will too. I couldn't get the app to just give me a link lest anyone thing I'm trying to get rich off of AliX coupons!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Anyone see the new Parnis Date just? Looks kind of awesome....and yes, I'm aware this is not an original design.


Err... but it is.









The Rolex Datejust


Discover the Datejust, one of the most recognized and recognizable of Rolex watches with aesthetics and functions that have spanned generations.




www.rolex.com


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Edit: deleted. I didn't read the item description properly before posting, sorry about that guys.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

En_Nissen said:


> Anyone tried this Santos "homage"? I'm a bit worried they've just photoshopped a fake logo off, but I hope the dial is sterile like shown.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Literally says replica watches in the title

Pretty sure any watch like that: no branding (like Parnis or whatever) and a direct copy of a hot luxury watch..it's a rep


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

As much as I love lume monsters, where a watch lights up like the sun at nighttime, the morning lume on my Cronos Willard has a whole different gentle glow to it.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> $5 buys you junk - I know, I've tried it. Occasionally, you can find something acceptable for $20, if you're really careful, and I bought an incredible watch for $30.
> 
> 1. No alloy cases, UNLESS that alloy is Tungsten (it happens in listings).
> 2. No Chinese quartz, if possible.
> ...


For 30 euros, the best watch I have bought is the benyar in the following photo. I know, it has too many flaws (short hands, alloy, upgraded tongji movement) BUT...

I managed to give it a matte look even though it is an alloy case, with scotch brite and a nail polish bar with multiple grit levels (btw I would simply buy a more expensive explorer 1 homage matte - there was a special edition like that and it was simply wonderful!)
The movement normally worn is very accurate less than 4-5 s/day on the wrist - on the timegrapher it goes from 0 s/d up to 12 s/d depending on the position. It also auto-winds effortlessly and you just wear it and it starts.
The elastic strap was bought for Seiko 5 field watch (SNZG13) but simply did not fit well esthetically in my eyes so it was waiting to be used.
50m water resistance must be real.
It has no complications and time can be set in a breeze.
So, it simply took the place of my tool watch for doing chores around the house and the garden. It is VERY comfortable, easy to check the time, I don't care if I scratch, smash, break it etc. I used to wear a samda casio g-shock full metal homage, but this is so much better. It has undergone pressure water, hot showers afterwards etc. effortlessly. 
For this use and for its price it's simply great for me! (in the photo metals look shiny, but they are not, the strap buckle is also matte)


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Opinions regarding Heindallr's 62mas versus v4 of San Martin's?

US $155.00 50％ Off | HEIMDALLR 62MAS Men's Diver Watch Stainless Steel Japan NH35A Automatic Movement Mechanical Watch 300M Water Resistance Luminous








165.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr 62mas Men's Diver Watch Stainless Steel Japan Nh35a Automatic Movement Mechanical Watch 300m Water Resistance Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> Opinions regarding Heindallr's 62mas versus v4 of San Martin's?
> 
> US $155.00 50％ Off | HEIMDALLR 62MAS Men's Diver Watch Stainless Steel Japan NH35A Automatic Movement Mechanical Watch 300M Water Resistance Luminous
> 
> ...


The Watcher youtube channel has a comparison of the Heimdallr vs the San Martin v3. The differences between the v3 and v4 are quite minimal, so the video should still be relevant. Note that I have the San Martin v3, and believe it is an excellent watch.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> As much as I love lume monsters, where a watch lights up like the sun at nighttime, the morning lume on my Cronos Willard has a whole different gentle glow to it.
> 
> View attachment 15873531


Looks like that watch really suits a sterile dial


----------



## Wristos (Apr 3, 2020)

I can't recommend that watch enough, the v4 is just outstanding for the price


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Still loving mine as well.









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Gents, I'm selling my Escapement Time chrono but would like a flieger in a smaller case. Is there a smaller quartz flieger out there?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> The Watcher youtube channel has a comparison of the Heimdallr vs the San Martin v3. The differences between the v3 and v4 are quite minimal, so the video should still be relevant. Note that I have the San Martin v3, and believe it is an excellent watch.


The Heimdallr was the first watch getting into the Chinese watch market. I still love it, excellent quality, and recommend it as well.
Don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve got San Martin 62mas v1 sterile and loving it. I also have the heimdallr SM case and find it too chunky for the 62mas aesthetics. I also dont like the black chapter ring. Going to use the heimdallr case for the seamaster big triangle project. I have painted the chpter ring silver and now waiting for the dial and hands. Will post the final result soon.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

cuica said:


> Gents, I'm selling my Escapement Time chrono but would like a flieger in a smaller case. Is there a smaller quartz flieger out there?
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> This is unlikely


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

cuica said:


> Gents, I'm selling my Escapement Time chrono but would like a flieger in a smaller case. Is there a smaller quartz flieger out there?


They are working on a 40mm flieger with a PT5000 movement









Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## KeithOnALeash (Jan 29, 2021)

Does anyone have good recommendations for kids watches?
Probably needs to be ~30mm case, analog, quartz, Arabic numerals all the way around

have had a sniff around Ali, but the search function is not fantastic at all.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AhmadImad said:


> They are working on a 40mm flieger with a PT5000 movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome, I grabbed my escapement time Flieger and the next day I noticed the PT5000 version. Couldn't justify buying it again just because the pt5000 version came out but if it's a completely new size I definitely could.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

KeithOnALeash said:


> Does anyone have good recommendations for kids watches?
> Probably needs to be ~30mm case, analog, quartz, Arabic numerals all the way around
> 
> have had a sniff around Ali, but the search function is not fantastic at all.


Lots of 3-7 USD watches. Small cases, 16mm wide straps. Nicely lumed hands. Want a link?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

KeithOnALeash said:


> Does anyone have good recommendations for kids watches?
> Probably needs to be ~30mm case, analog, quartz, Arabic numerals all the way around
> 
> have had a sniff around Ali, but the search function is not fantastic at all.


US $4.46 5％ Off | 2019 chaoyada new famous brand men children boys girls fashion cool quartz Saber watches students canvas electronic Wrist watch








4.74US $ 5% OFF|New Fashion Men Children Boys Girls Fashion Cool Quartz Saber Watches Students Canvas Electronic Wrist Watch - Children's Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





US $4.27 5％ Off | Fashion Children's Watches Fabric Nylon Strap Stainless Steel Watch Boy Girls Women Men Watches Student Watch Boy Gifts U105








4.5US $ |Fashion Children's Watches Fabric Nylon Strap Stainless Steel Watch Boy Girls Women Men Watches Student Watch Boy Gifts U105|Children's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your US $1.00 in coupons are here!








4.67US $ 41% OFF|Spinning Bezel Luminous Dial Nylon Straps Quartz Watches For Kids - Children's Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> ok, in case anyone is interested in the RLG here is a 55% off coupon for the Atlanticus compressors:
> 5521Atlanticus
> 
> 
> ...


Mine arrived today... It's a nice design but the QC on mine is pretty abysmal to be honest. There are multiple dust particles on the dial with one bigger particle on the edge of the crystal up around 2 o'clock, it's so big in fact that I was wondering if my crystal was beginning to crack (I don't think it could be a crack though due to it looking like it's on the inside of the crystal). The orange track around the outside of the dial (still under the crystal) has a small blemish where it looks like something has nicked it. All of this is visible with the naked eye.

I have emailed them about a possible replacement or refund. If they don't offer either I will most likely attempt to take it apart to get the dust out myself or take it to a someone to clean it for me. Yes it's a good price at $138 USD but all of my AliExpress watches have had better QC than this so far and a couple of them cheaper. I don't believe I'm very picky IRT QC issues in general, I have considered just moving it on straight away through eBay instead of bothering with a refund but honestly I feel like the buyer would think I scammed them.

All in all its really disappointing since I really like the look of it and in some ways it looks and feels like it's good quality, but once you look a little closer those dust particles and blemishes make it feel cheap and have left me with a bit of a sour taste. If anything it actually makes me appreciate my other watches more.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Gents, I'm selling my Escapement Time chrono but would like a flieger in a smaller case. Is there a smaller quartz flieger out there?


White dial but a modest 41mm, and sweeping quartz movement:
















69.0US $ 50% OFF|Sapphire Crystal Or Mineral Glass No Logo White Dial Japanese Vh31 Quartz Movement Luminous Men's Watch Gr130-20 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





[edit] they seem to have added a black dial version:
















69.0US $ 50% OFF|40.5mm Geervo White Or Black Dial Japanese Vh31 Quartz Movement Men's Watch Luminous Pilot Watch G349-g8 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

cuica said:


> Gents, I'm selling my Escapement Time chrono but would like a flieger in a smaller case. Is there a smaller quartz flieger out there?


Given the chrono is 40mm, there aren't many smaller options. Just some 39mm (San Martin, Laco)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

KeithOnALeash said:


> Does anyone have good recommendations for kids watches?
> Probably needs to be ~30mm case, analog, quartz, Arabic numerals all the way around
> 
> have had a sniff around Ali, but the search function is not fantastic at all.


Casio MQ-24 is like $10


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> The Watcher youtube channel has a comparison of the Heimdallr vs the San Martin v3. The differences between the v3 and v4 are quite minimal, so the video should still be relevant. Note that I have the San Martin v3, and believe it is an excellent watch.


He is an excellent reviewer. I mean no disrespect whatsoever, but I think he might attract more subscribers if he wore gloves. And just to be fair, the guy on "Watch Me with Watches," who I also think is great, should look into whether manicures can be written off as a business expense in Australia.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> "Watch Me with Watches," who I also think is great, should look into whether manicures can be written off as a business expense in Australia.


He's British, not Australian

And you mean The Watcher's thumb accident?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> He's British, not Australian
> 
> And you mean The Watcher's thumb accident?


There was a down-under vibe; I stand corrected.

Has he talked about the accident? I've only seen a few of his.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> There was a down-under vibe; I stand corrected.
> 
> Has he talked about the accident? I've only seen a few of his.


Yeah I've seen him mention it in the comments. He did some sort of factory labour job and an accident happened. I bet in the USA you'd get a healthy lump of cash for that, but don't think he did


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

pablo37 said:


> Thank you for your inputs gents.
> The thing I don't like about the ET is related to the size: the lug to lug and the dial ratio.
> Must keep looking...





AhmadImad said:


> They are working on a 40mm flieger with a PT5000 movement
> 
> Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk





mougino said:


> White dial but a modest 41mm, and sweeping quartz movement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





john_marston said:


> Given the chrono is 40mm, there aren't many smaller options. Just some 39mm (San Martin, Laco)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

KeithOnALeash said:


> Does anyone have good recommendations for kids watches?
> Probably needs to be ~30mm case, analog, quartz, Arabic numerals all the way around
> 
> have had a sniff around Ali, but the search function is not fantastic at all.


I was looking around Ali, but eventually got my daughter a Q&Q. Less than 15 euros from local stores, arriving in 2 days time. They are Japanese, quartz movement, 10bar water resistant, the materials are good for the price and will not cause any allergies and overall I felt better getting something from a Citizen subsidiary for a child's wrist.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I was looking around Ali, but eventually got my daughter a Q&Q. Less than 15 euros from local stores, arriving in 2 days time. They are Japanese, quartz movement, 10bar water resistant, the materials are good for the price and will not cause any allergies and overall I felt better getting something from a Citizen subsidiary for a child's wrist.


Q&Q is great. I'd recommend Flik Flak as well, or as previously said a small Casio. I would not spend anything on ali for a first kid's watch, too poor quality, you'd be sure to have a dead movement after a few hand washes, or a broken crystal after playing too rough outside.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

That's what my daughter decided on as her first watch. She's 12.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> Mine arrived today... It's a nice design but the QC on mine is pretty abysmal to be honest. There are multiple dust particles on the dial with one bigger particle on the edge of the crystal up around 2 o'clock, it's so big in fact that I was wondering if my crystal was beginning to crack (I don't think it could be a crack though due to it looking like it's on the inside of the crystal). The orange track around the outside of the dial (still under the crystal) has a small blemish where it looks like something has nicked it. All of this is visible with the naked eye.
> 
> I have emailed them about a possible replacement or refund. If they don't offer either I will most likely attempt to take it apart to get the dust out myself or take it to a someone to clean it for me. Yes it's a good price at $138 USD but all of my AliExpress watches have had better QC than this so far and a couple of them cheaper. I don't believe I'm very picky IRT QC issues in general, I have considered just moving it on straight away through eBay instead of bothering with a refund but honestly I feel like the buyer would think I scammed them.
> 
> All in all its really disappointing since I really like the look of it and in some ways it looks and feels like it's good quality, but once you look a little closer those dust particles and blemishes make it feel cheap and have left me with a bit of a sour taste. If anything it actually makes me appreciate my other watches more.


Thank you for posting about this. I've had an RLG watch on my 'to buy' list for a while and nearly ordered one last month. Multiple QC issues like that don't inspire confidence in the brand at all.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Anyone compare a Pagani vs Steeldive/Addies dive Sub style?

only about 10 bucks different, but curious which has a better fit/finish/QC.

Kinda hankering for a Kermit or Hulk as well.

Lord this addition 🤣🤣


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mykkus said:


> Anyone compare a Pagani vs Steeldive/Addies dive Sub style?
> 
> only about 10 bucks different, but curious which has a better fit/finish/QC.
> 
> ...


I am also very interested to know which is better - Pagani or SD sub. Looking to do a cheap mod. Or is there another option for the same or a little more where I can install a chapter ring too?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

leastonh said:


> Thank you for posting about this. I've had an RLG watch on my 'to buy' list for a while and nearly ordered one last month. Multiple QC issues like that don't inspire confidence in the brand at all.


This is all very disappointing. I hope they remedy the problems.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Mine arrived today... It's a nice design but the QC on mine is pretty abysmal to be honest. There are multiple dust particles on the dial with one bigger particle on the edge of the crystal up around 2 o'clock, it's so big in fact that I was wondering if my crystal was beginning to crack (I don't think it could be a crack though due to it looking like it's on the inside of the crystal). The orange track around the outside of the dial (still under the crystal) has a small blemish where it looks like something has nicked it. All of this is visible with the naked eye.
> 
> I have emailed them about a possible replacement or refund. If they don't offer either I will most likely attempt to take it apart to get the dust out myself or take it to a someone to clean it for me. Yes it's a good price at $138 USD but all of my AliExpress watches have had better QC than this so far and a couple of them cheaper. I don't believe I'm very picky IRT QC issues in general, I have considered just moving it on straight away through eBay instead of bothering with a refund but honestly I feel like the buyer would think I scammed them.
> 
> All in all its really disappointing since I really like the look of it and in some ways it looks and feels like it's good quality, but once you look a little closer those dust particles and blemishes make it feel cheap and have left me with a bit of a sour taste. If anything it actually makes me appreciate my other watches more.


Also...32$ for frikkin shipping to Canada??? That plus your observations regarding QC killed it for me, as much as I was looking at the Atlanticus as my first compressor.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mykkus said:


> Anyone compare a Pagani vs Steeldive/Addies dive Sub style?
> 
> only about 10 bucks different, but curious which has a better fit/finish/QC.
> 
> ...


I've got both in hand right now.

Steeldive is nicer IMO. Better bezel action, better lume, fully lunes insert ext. 
Pagani has it on the bracelet only (and color I guess), but the Pagani bracelet fits the SD and is like $15.

I really dislike the green steeldive color though...the bezel is fine but the dial is too yellow IMO.

I have a nice little comparison video on my Instagram with the PD, SD, and San Martin hulks...worth it for the color reference.

@Escape_wheel

I'll have my SD review out this week hopefully...with some comparisons to the Pagani and San Martin.

Ask any questions you have.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> I've got both in hand right now.
> 
> Steeldive is nicer IMO. Better bezel action, better lume, fully lunes insert ext.
> Pagani has it on the bracelet only (and color I guess), but the Pagani bracelet fits the SD and is like $15.
> ...


Looking forward to it.
Your video is one of the reasons I pulled the trigger on a addies captain Willard

was actually considering just getting rhe addies or steel dive on a nato since I gave bracelets on everything else


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mykkus said:


> Looking forward to it.
> Your video is one of the reasons I pulled the trigger on a addies captain Willard
> 
> was actually considering just getting rhe addies or steel dive on a nato since I gave bracelets on everything else


I'd you are consoderimg that, it's the Steeldive 100% if you are good with the color.

It's nearly a deal breaker for me, personally.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Elston Gunn said:


> Opinions regarding Heindallr's 62mas versus v4 of San Martin's?
> 
> US $155.00 50％ Off | HEIMDALLR 62MAS Men's Diver Watch Stainless Steel Japan NH35A Automatic Movement Mechanical Watch 300M Water Resistance Luminous
> 
> ...


I have the Heimdallr and it's an excellent watch. I suspect the San Martin is better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Yeah I've seen him mention it in the comments. He did some sort of factory labour job and an accident happened. I bet in the USA you'd get a healthy lump of cash for that, but don't think he did


I remember in one review he gave the watch "one and a half thumbs up". I nearly fell out of my chair. Unfortunately, I don't remember the watch he was reviewing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

cuica said:


> Gents, I'm selling my Escapement Time chrono but would like a flieger in a smaller case. Is there a smaller quartz flieger out there?


Steelsive and Addies both make a 39mm, but those are automatic.

San Martin makes a 39mm quartz flieger.









WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com





That's not an AliExpress link, but I am sure you can find them there.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> I'd you are consoderimg that, it's the Steeldive 100% if you are good with the color.
> 
> It's nearly a deal breaker for me, personally.


Maybe better to go Kermit or blue


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mykkus said:


> Maybe better to go Kermit or blue


You be the judge


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, will take a look into it.


caktaylor said:


> Steelsive and Addies both make a 39mm, but those are automatic.
> 
> San Martin makes a 39mm quartz flieger.
> 
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> You be the judge


Clearly, the most reasonable solution - get all of them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> You be the judge


Yeah the SD is more army green


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> I was looking around Ali, but eventually got my daughter a Q&Q. Less than 15 euros from local stores, arriving in 2 days time. They are Japanese, quartz movement, 10bar water resistant, the materials are good for the price and will not cause any allergies and overall I felt better getting something from a Citizen subsidiary for a child's wrist.


I have/had a Q&Q, and there is a reason it only cost me $10. Mine was rated at 5ATM, but took in water in the first week. While they claim is has a "steel case", it also seems to have a chrome-like finish, that crazed with age.

Don't expect a lot for your $15, but it's better than the cheapest Chinese stuff like a Curren. In this price range, Casio is really the best choice.





  








Q&amp;Q (by Citizen)
model: Q610J202Y
Miyota quartz
$10 off deal site




__
HoustonReal


__
Feb 14, 2014


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> You be the judge


I really don't like Steel Dive's green colorway.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Clearly, the most reasonable solution - get all of them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The Pagani was my first purchase, then I found the San Martin for a great price, so got that. The steeldive is on loan for the channel from "week on the wrist"

So in about a week or 2, only the San Martin will be left. Anyone interested in the PD1661, let me know


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I asked a while ago what people's ratings are on the best AliExpress watches. Since then I've bought 4, all different brands. I'll give my opinion on the 4 AliExpress watches I now own. Hope it helps.

Firstly, before any sales came up I bought the Escapement Time Flieger type B and I really love it. I'd recommend it to anyone considering it. It's big though, I have an average sized 7 inch wrist and reckon I can only just pull it off. The blued hands on it are a really nice touch and make me want to wear it more. It's simple but I've probably had more of my mates enquire about this watch than any of my others (they know I like watches so they are probably just being polite but they always pick this one to ask about). It's build quality is brilliant and for ~$130 AUD it's excellent value 9.2/10.

My next 3 were all purchases in the most recent AliExpress sale. I only planned on buying one but then some deals popped up after my initial purchase. 

The first of those 3 was the Cronos bronze 62MAS with gun metal grey dial purchased for $257 AUD. It's actually one of my favourite watches to wear. Again, it's on the larger side but wearable for me. I love the tropic strap that came with it, I didn't realise I'd enjoy tropic straps so much until I got this. The tropic really feels like it suits this watch really well. The lume on this is also the best of all my watches. My only complaint on the Cronos 62MAS is that sometimes the bezel makes a squeak when I rotate it but the action is solid and everything lines up perfectly. There are no visual blemishes I can see on this watch with my naked eye 9.7/10.

The second watch I received from the sale was the Pagani Design premium PD-1672. I didn't plan on buying this, it was a complete impulse buy. I got this one for $85 AUD. It looks nice enough and runs well enough but the bezel is very sloppy and spins too easily. Overall for $85 I can't complain as it really does punch well above it's weight for the price but I also don't really like it or ever find myself reaching for it (unless it's due in the rotation). It's in the watch box for now but is probably next to make way for other purchases 7.5/10.

My third sale watch was the San Martin 6200 which I can't really fault as far as QC goes. Everything about it is done nicely and to me it oozes quality. I'm comparison to the others it's on the small side but I believe it's staying true to its homage roots. I didn't have too many problems with sizing the bracelet, it came with two stubby screwdrivers, some Loctite and a really nice strap tool. The finishing on everything is really nice and it definitely feels like it costs more than the $275 AUD I payed during the sale. 9.8/10

Now my scores don't really align with my favourite/wrist time rankings. If I was going to rank them in order of favourite to least favourite I'd go with:
1. Cronos Bronze 62MAS
2. Escapement Time Flieger 
3. San Martin 6200
4. Pagani Design PD-1672

The Cronos just calls my name every time I go to my watch box and I love the bronze with gun metal grey dial. The Flieger is kind of simple but it's that simplicity that see's me reach for it more often than others. I can wear it to work without feeling over the top and I am never too concerned about hurting it. The San Martin is a very close 3rd, however it feels like a special occasion watch to me. I kind of feel like I want to keep it in pristine condition which makes me avoid it even for office work (since I prefer the look of it on bracelet). At this stage it feels like a watch I'm more likely to wear on the weekends if only because I'm trying to protect it a little. Finally the Pagani Design PD-1672 is a distant 4th. It just doesn't really float my boat much. As I said, it's nice to look at but the bezel is easily knocked out of position and TBH it feels a little soulless.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Maybe PD should become PDQC...

The PD 1662 Batman I bought has a problem I did not see until it was too late to complain. When changing the strap, I saw that one lug hole is misplaced; it's right on an edge, barely able to function.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> I asked a while ago what people's ratings are on the best AliExpress watches.
> 
> Finally the Pagani Design PD-1672 is a distant 4th. It just doesn't really float my boat much. As I said, it's nice to look at but the bezel is easily knocked out of position and TBH it feels a little soulless.


who recommended the 1672? if you are going to cut your teeth on a PD, better make it the "Daytona" it's fantastic and can be had for under $60...and that's just nutty. a close second is the PD1661...the 2021 model 40mm Sub. mine came is really nice (pictured above with the 2 other Hulks).


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Mine arrived today... It's a nice design but the QC on mine is pretty abysmal to be honest. There are multiple dust particles on the dial with one bigger particle on the edge of the crystal up around 2 o'clock, it's so big in fact that I was wondering if my crystal was beginning to crack (I don't think it could be a crack though due to it looking like it's on the inside of the crystal). The orange track around the outside of the dial (still under the crystal) has a small blemish where it looks like something has nicked it. All of this is visible with the naked eye.
> 
> I have emailed them about a possible replacement or refund. If they don't offer either I will most likely attempt to take it apart to get the dust out myself or take it to a someone to clean it for me. Yes it's a good price at $138 USD but all of my AliExpress watches have had better QC than this so far and a couple of them cheaper. I don't believe I'm very picky IRT QC issues in general, I have considered just moving it on straight away through eBay instead of bothering with a refund but honestly I feel like the buyer would think I scammed them.
> 
> All in all its really disappointing since I really like the look of it and in some ways it looks and feels like it's good quality, but once you look a little closer those dust particles and blemishes make it feel cheap and have left me with a bit of a sour taste. If anything it actually makes me appreciate my other watches more.


I also received my RLG Atlanticus on Monday. I worn yesterday afternoon, last night, and so far today. I haven't had dust under the crystal or any other noticeable QC problems with it. The inner rotating bezel works fine. I haven't Timegraphed it yet, but it appears to be keeping good time compared to my laptop clock.

I have to say that I think the watch isn't worth anything close to $250, and that the $138 (including shipping) is roughly the correct price for this watch. As an example, for similar money you could go to Amazon right now and pick up an Orient Mako 2 or Ray 2, which are also non-ISO 200 meter dive watches with mineral crystals, albeit from a well established and respected brand.

The compelling reasons to get the Atlanticus: 
1. you already have a Mako or a Ray (or both), 
2. you prefer the look of the Atlanticus with its inner rotating bezel, 
3. You must have a hacking movement, or 
4. you don't want an ALiExpress homage watch.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> I also received my RLG Atlanticus on Monday. I worn yesterday afternoon, last night, and so far today. I haven't had dust under the crystal or any other noticeable QC problems with it. The inner rotating bezel works fine. I haven't Timegraphed it yet, but it appears to be keeping good time compared to my laptop clock.
> 
> I have to say that I think the watch isn't worth anything close to $250, and that the $138 (including shipping) is roughly the correct price for this watch. As an example, for similar money you could go to Amazon right now and pick up an Orient Mako 2 or Ray 2, which are also non-ISO 200 meter dive watches with mineral crystals, albeit from a well established and respected brand.
> 
> ...


Mako 2 and Ray 2 are hacking movements


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mykkus said:


> Mako 2 and Ray 2 are hacking movements


You are right; I stand corrected. They are missing that charming date change button, too.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> You are right; I stand corrected. They are missing that charming date change button, too.


True. I do like those. Don't have one though.
The mako2 and Ray2 for 130ish bux is a heckuva value


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> who recommended the 1672? if you are going to cut your teeth on a PD, better make it the "Daytona" it's fantastic and can be had for under $60...and that's just nutty. a close second is the PD1661...the 2021 model 40mm Sub. mine came is really nice (pictured above with the 2 other Hulks).


Oh the 1672 was just a pure impulse buy due to the Pagani Design store having a coupon which allowed me to get it for $85 AUD ($66 USD). I had seen a YouTube review of it and knew it was in the Pagani premium range so figured at that price it was worth a look. I wouldn't have been able to use that particular coupon on the Daytona.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> I also received my RLG Atlanticus on Monday. I worn yesterday afternoon, last night, and so far today. I haven't had dust under the crystal or any other noticeable QC problems with it. The inner rotating bezel works fine. I haven't Timegraphed it yet, but it appears to be keeping good time compared to my laptop clock.
> 
> I have to say that I think the watch isn't worth anything close to $250, and that the $138 (including shipping) is roughly the correct price for this watch. As an example, for similar money you could go to Amazon right now and pick up an Orient Mako 2 or Ray 2, which are also non-ISO 200 meter dive watches with mineral crystals, albeit from a well established and respected brand.
> 
> ...


Well that makes me feel both good and bad. I guess I've just been unlucky on mine. Worth noting that I haven't had a response to my email yet which makes me wonder if they're just going to ignore me. If so I'll see how hard it is to take apart and consider cleaning it myself. Or alternatively if others would recommend having that done by someone who knows what they are doing I'll take it somewhere instead.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Now I'm almost thinking this would be cool.
I dig the dive face, and addies doesn't have the logo in the middle screwing it up. LOL









98.34US $ 67% OFF|Addiesdive Automatic Watches Surf Black C3 Bgw9luminous Dial Ceramic Bezel 20bar Waterproof Stainless Steel Nh35 Mens Dive Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mykkus said:


> Now I'm almost thinking this would be cool.
> I dig the dive face, and addies doesn't have the logo in the middle screwing it up. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah text on a Kanagawa dial ruins it. 
As long as you don't expect San Martin quality but rather closer to Pagani, looks like a good watch. Would order a milled clasp.

I wasn't ready for Hello darkness my old friend when clicking the video. Now I'm all sad


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Yeah text on a Kanagawa dial ruins it.
> As long as you don't expect San Martin quality but rather closer to Pagani, looks like a good watch. Would order a milled clasp.
> 
> I wasn't ready for Hello darkness my old friend when clicking the video. Now I'm all sad


Yeah the sound of silence will get you every time.

Just kicking tires right now. Will know more about addies soon enough when my willard arrives.
Its sure one way to cure the 'non emerald' green dial issue.

I love japanese culture, so that's probably why i'm interested. If I get real serious about one though i'd likely nab one of the ones from Marc at LIW. They look superb.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mykkus said:


> Yeah the sound of silence will get you every time.
> 
> Just kicking tires right now. Will know more about addies soon enough when my willard arrives.
> Its sure one way to cure the 'non emerald' green dial issue.
> ...


Addies makes solid watches, but if you are seriously considering an Islander, then you should skip this and just get the Islander. It will likely be a significant step up in quality, plus you have Mark standing behind the sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> Addies makes solid watches, but if you are seriously considering an Islander, then you should skip this and just get the Islander. It will likely be a significant step up in quality, plus you have Mark standing behind the sale.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt.
Just placed my first order with LIW today for some nato straps and bars.
Needed to buy something from him as much as I watch his youtubes!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest video is up on my channel. If you don't usefully watch my videos you might want to check this one out.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Finally received my Pagani BB retro homage. A bargain I think at $90 on the last sale. Trendy Watch Sale said they delayed shipping until issues were rectified and it has pretty decent QC. Brushing on the case is fine, bezel action is quite good, lume is fine, very pleased so far,


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Finally received my Pagani BB retro homage. A bargain I think at $90 on the last sale. Trendy Watch Sale said they delayed shipping until issues were rectified and it has pretty decent QC. Brushing on the case is fine, bezel action is quite good, lume is fine, very pleased so far,
> View attachment 15878480


Can you post a pic of the brushing on the sides? That was pretty rough while the top of the lugs was done really well.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Can you post a pic of the brushing on the sides? That was pretty rough while the top of the lugs was done really well.


Yes on the weekend


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Finally received my Pagani BB retro homage. A bargain I think at $90 on the last sale. Trendy Watch Sale said they delayed shipping until issues were rectified and it has pretty decent QC. Brushing on the case is fine, bezel action is quite good, lume is fine, very pleased so far,
> View attachment 15878480


I'd be interested to see if they started color matching the crown or if all of the colorways still have the red ring.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> I'd be interested to see if they started color matching the crown or if all of the colorways still have the red ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


On the vintage watch the bezel is red so it colour matches fine.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mykkus said:


> Now I'm almost thinking this would be cool.
> I dig the dive face, and addies doesn't have the logo in the middle screwing it up. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


This is nice and the price is good for what it offers, BUT I cannot understand why they keep up the trend of Pagani Design Submariner homage of the short hands...To be accurate there was a generation of rolex watches with short hands, but that was sorted out in the next edition of both the submariner and explorer 1.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

This one looks very tempting.









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> This one looks very tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











208.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro Sports Watch Men's 300M Diver Automatic Mechanical Watch NH35 Dome Sapphire Crystal Luminous 43mm Wristwatches RDUNAE 2021| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




The link for anyone interested.

LOOKS good, but 43mm x16mm thick is a big boy...throw in HOLLOW endlinks and what looks like a cheap pressed clasp....it's a no go for me


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

smartcar8 said:


> Worth a flyer at $5.00 Canadian?
> 
> Or would it be so cheap in person it would never get worn?
> View attachment 15867478
> ...


I would say spend a bit more.You can get some really nice stuff for about 15 bucks.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

James Haury said:


> I would say spend a bit more.You can get some really nice stuff for about 15 bucks.


But maybe you like to gamble. I recently received a watch at that price point it keeps good time but would I wear it? Only if desperate. On the other hand it seems simple enough Simple stuff is easier to do well cheap. .Also I did get a watch for around 5 bucks which I would wear and like to wear .It's a simple field watch style branded Chaoyada. I do love what it does for me.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> I'd be interested to see if they started color matching the crown or if all of the colorways still have the red ring.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok here they are. By the way, bezel lines up and free nato strap is actually decent quality. The brushing looks fine to me but QC always seems to be hit and miss. My RLG Atlanticus is perfect, and it gets good reviews, but they still sent out a dusty one to one of our members.Ignore the dust near the bracelet on the crown shot, I took that second and it picked that up off the window sill.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

James Haury said:


> I would say spend a bit more.You can get some really nice stuff for about 15 bucks.





James Haury said:


> But maybe you like to gamble. I recently received a watch at that price point it keeps good time but would I wear it? Only if desperate. On the other hand it seems simple enough Simple stuff is easier to do well cheap. .Also I did get a watch for around 5 bucks which I would wear and like to wear .It's a simple field watch style branded Chaoyada. I do love what it does for me.


I'm having fun with this one, $15, it's now part of the rotation.









Nicolas


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Ok here they are. By the way, bezel lines up and free nato strap is actually decent quality. The brushing looks fine to me but QC always seems to be hit and miss. My RLG Atlanticus is perfect, and it gets good reviews, but they still sent out a dusty one to one of our members.Ignore the dust near the bracelet on the crown shot, I took that second and it picked that up off the window sill.


That looks like quite an improvement. Good on Pagani for taking early feedback and fixing the problems.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

KeithOnALeash said:


> Does anyone have good recommendations for kids watches?
> Probably needs to be ~30mm case, analog, quartz, Arabic numerals all the way around
> 
> have had a sniff around Ali, but the search function is not fantastic at all.


I also looked through AliExpress first. I ended up getting my daughter this Timex and she loves it.









Tapatalk is being stubborn. That is a 30 mm blue/rainbow easy reader.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This one is interesting. Very cheap for a Sea-Gull (cheapest I've seen I think), arguably the best Chinese/AliX brand. With sapphire and in-house ST17.

38mm with 20mm lugs are men's/unisex dimensions. Simply replace that feminine white strap with something a bit more standard, and you have a bargain watch with unique light-blue sub seconds.

￡74.22 50％ Off | Seagull Ultra Thin 9MM Women's Lady's Manual Hand Wind Mechanical Fashion Watch 819.97.5009L








97.51US $ 51% OFF|Seagull Ultra Thin 9MM Women's Lady's Manual Hand Wind Mechanical Fashion Watch 819.97.5009L|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





imagining this on a non-tapering black or brown strap...pretty sexy, and afaik original design


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

kovy71 said:


> This one looks very tempting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw it in the wrwatches-newsletter today, early-bird-price there is 189$, and I really was thinking about it until I saw the size... 43 is to big for me to feel comfortable... :-(


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

lart said:


> Saw it in the wrwatches-newsletter today, early-bird-price there is 189$, and I really was thinking about it until I saw the size... 43 is to big for me to feel comfortable... :-(


Yes also too big and tall for me. Shame they didnt make it in 40mm.

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Naviforce 6 new watches quick view *


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

kovy71 said:


> Yes also too big and tall for me. Shame they didnt make it in 40mm.
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


I feel like we keep saying that. The Asian market LOVES big watches....so expecting asian watch makers to make small watches is going to be a reach.

I feel like San Martin and Cronos are our only hope.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I feel like we keep saying that. The Asian market LOVES big watches....so expecting asian watch makers to make small watches is going to be a reach.
> 
> I feel like San Martin and Cronos are our only hope.


Sometimes they just copy the size as well.

While many tudor BB are 39mm the bronze one I love is at 43mm. The corgeut bb bronze is 41mm 

Long live cheap homages. If it weren't for them I would have never found out how much I like wearing bronze watches. Also, they made me realize that while I seemed to like bracelets a lot I never wear them in favor of nylon/leather/NATOs etc. - the only 2 watches I wear with a bracelet are the didun royal oak and the lgxige nautilus... And for the didun I will probably get a blue silicon one to try.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

This one appears to be on sale. Anyone seen it before? 44mm, Sapphire crystal and NH35









368.0US $ |Army force watch men automatic menchanical watches Japanese movement sapphire water proof wristwatch big face 44mm Calendar 2020|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## xxxbud (May 14, 2021)

Hello, I'm new here. Could you please suggest me the best jubilee bracelet (22mm) for Steeldive tuna 1975 from Aliexpress? Like these \/


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I asked a while ago what people's ratings are on the best AliExpress watches. Since then I've bought 4, all different brands. I'll give my opinion on the 4 AliExpress watches I now own. Hope it helps.
> 
> Firstly, before any sales came up I bought the Escapement Time Flieger type B and I really love it. I'd recommend it to anyone considering it. It's big though, I have an average sized 7 inch wrist and reckon I can only just pull it off. The blued hands on it are a really nice touch and make me want to wear it more. It's simple but I've probably had more of my mates enquire about this watch than any of my others (they know I like watches so they are probably just being polite but they always pick this one to ask about). It's build quality is brilliant and for ~$130 AUD it's excellent value 9.2/10.
> 
> ...


Forgot about my Addiesdive my-h9 which I also like quite a lot. The bezel is slightly miss aligned on it but it's close enough that it doesn't bother me too much. The dial seems a little bit plasticy but it's nice enough at the same time. The crystal is sick, huge dome. I've had fun playing around with straps on this one and it's amazing what the right strap can do. I'd probably give it an 8.8

Also I got this one in the mail today.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

xxxbud said:


> Hello, I'm new here. Could you please suggest me the best jubilee bracelet (22mm) for Steeldive tuna 1975 from Aliexpress? Like these \/


Watchgecko currently have this one on sale for £14, but you can get it for £10.50 with code WGSTRAPS25, plus delivery which is only £1.99 in UK, not sure about where you live... HERE


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

xxxbud said:


> Hello, I'm new here. Could you please suggest me the best jubilee bracelet (22mm) for Steeldive tuna 1975 from Aliexpress? Like these \/


You can get the "official" bracelet for the Steeldive 1975 here, although it is an engineers bracelet rather than a jubilee:









30.0US $ |STEELDIVE SD1975 Dive Watch Band Bracelet Strap 22mm Stainless Steel Bracelet Spare Parts For Watches|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A few weeks ago, I ordered a bunch of those plastic watch boxes used by all the Lugyou factory brands (San Martin, Cronos, Hruodland, etc), from here:









1.52US $ 30% OFF|L/s Size Outdoor Plastic Waterproof Airtight Survival Case Container Camping Outdoor Travel Storage Box - Storage Boxes & Bins - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Today they arrived, and I can confirm the boxes are identical to the ones used by the watch brands, although the foam inside is slightly more textured (this makes no difference in protection, based on my limited tests).

Here is a comparison with the case (front left) that my Hruodland Aquatimer came in:


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

What I've done for storage is bought jewelry pillows and Ikea Anilinare boxes that come with dividers. It'll fit 8 watches per box. Taking some of the pillow stuffing out enables easy closing of the box.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> What I've done for storage is bought jewelry pillows and Ikea Anilinare boxes that come with dividers. It'll fit 8 watches per box. Taking some of the pillow stuffing out enables easy closing of the box.


That looks great!

I guess I should be a bit more clear on what I have bought these boxes for.

Most of my watches are kept stored away in their original boxes, but some of those boxes are either bulky or flimsy. I have decided to store all my watches in these plastic boxes, and even have them colour coded (black box for stainless, orange box for bronze).

Once a week, I pull seven watches out of storage, and put them into my on-display wooden watch box. This system of weekly rotation prevents me from ignoring some watches and from playing favourites with others. Each day, then, I can still choose from the seven in the current week's rotation, so I have some "freedom of choice" each morning.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> That looks great!
> 
> I guess I should be a bit more clear on what I have bought these boxes for.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good system, but I'm afraid to ask how many are in storage.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Steeldive watches often come on ugly rubber straps. And the Steeldive 1965 was no exception. I never liked the strap, so was delighted to discover a few weeks ago that Steeldive now sells a metal bracelet replacement. I ordered one, and it arrived a few days ago. I think it really changes the look of the watch.

Before:










After:


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

That looks great!
You’re not making it easy waiting for my addies Willard 😂
According to tracking its in Los Angeles


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest video on the channel....and yes, those are the Pagani and San Martin in the background of the thumbnail.
pretty happy with the Steeldive Sub. this is the latest version of the watch and the QC (on the watch head at least) is great.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Ban Bolski said:


> This one appears to be on sale. Anyone seen it before? 44mm, Sapphire crystal and NH35
> 
> 
> 
> ...











No.1 China army watch ST16 automatic by Sea-Gull-W-No1ArmyST






www.good-stuffs.com




and before they had a 44 mm model


----------



## xxxbud (May 14, 2021)

16610LV said:


> Watchgecko currently have this one on sale for £14, but you can get it for £10.50 with code WGSTRAPS25, plus delivery which is only £1.99 in UK, not sure about where you live... HERE


Thank you, but they dont delivery to Poland. I'm looking for this one on Aliexpress and can't find it ;/
Ok, I think I found it: looks similar but it's polished not mat/brushed


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

I


turdbogls said:


> Latest video on the channel....and yes, those are the Pagani and San Martin in the background of the thumbnail.
> pretty happy with the Steeldive Sub. this is the latest version of the watch and the QC (on the watch head at least) is great.


Just watched. Great vid.
Came out continuing to like the steeldive, but Pagani sure does have it on color.
Good excuse for the addies varient Kanagawa wave dial instead...or just go blue...or Kermit. Or...


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest video is up on my YouTube channel. 
It's not an AliExpress watch, but I think it's a fun one you guys might be interested in.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Having followed this thread for a while now and it's one of my fav's, I've purchased a SD 6105 and a Heimdallr Monster. Love both watches and wear both. 
If I were to purchase a Tuna, which brand would outshine the other?

Pagrni: 157.86US $ 80% OFF|PAGRNI DESIGN Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Stainless Steel 300M Waterproof Men Mekaniska klockor|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress OR

SteeelDive: 117.66US $ 63% OFF|Steeldive SD1975 New Arrival 2020 Blue Dial Ceramic bezel Super Luminous Stainless Steel 300m Waterresistant Mens Dive Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress

I've heard the Pagrni's lume isn't the best, but the blue dial looks gorgeous on video. Love to hear your feedback.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Springy Watch said:


> A few weeks ago, I ordered a bunch of those plastic watch boxes used by all the Lugyou factory brands (San Martin, Cronos, Hruodland, etc), from here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size case is that, the large or the small? (It's probably obvious, but i didnt look carefully at the different dimensions.)


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Having followed this thread for a while now and it's one of my fav's, I've purchased a SD 6105 and a Heimdallr Monster. Love both watches and wear both.
> If I were to purchase a Tuna, which brand would outshine the other?
> 
> Pagrni: 157.86US $ 80% OFF|PAGRNI DESIGN Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Stainless Steel 300M Waterproof Men Mekaniska klockor|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress OR
> ...


There's also
Addies dive which seems to be the same a steel dive for about 10 bux less

US $104.96 68％ Off | Addies Dive Tuna 300m Diving Watch Automatic Steel Stainless Ceramic bezel NH35 Men's Wristwatch Mechanical Watches Fashion








114.8US $ 65% OFF|Addies Dive Tuna 300m Diving Watch Automatic Steel Stainless Ceramic Bezel Nh35 Men's Wristwatch Mechanical Watches Fashion - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

mykkus said:


> There's also
> Addies dive which seems to be the same a steel dive for about 10 bux less
> 
> US $104.96 68％ Off | Addies Dive Tuna 300m Diving Watch Automatic Steel Stainless Ceramic bezel NH35 Men's Wristwatch Mechanical Watches Fashion
> ...


Yes sir, I'm aware of Addies as well but truthfully, what is a "MarineNaster" as printed on the dial?  I get what they are trying to do, but at least the "MarineEngineer" labeling on the SD sounds plausible.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

I am observing carefully from the coast as if I were a surfer but ... what is the most beautiful Kanagawa’s wave that we have available?


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Danilao said:


> I am observing carefully from the coast as if I were a surfer but ... what is the most beautiful Kanagawa's wave that we have available?


Probably Mark at Long Island Watch.
On Aliexpress, no idea


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Yes sir, I'm aware of Addies as well but truthfully, what is a "MarineNaster" as printed on the dial?  I get what they are trying to do, but at least the "MarineEngineer" labeling on the SD sounds plausible.


Missed that. 
The other picture looks like the dial says deep sea hunter.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

mykkus said:


> Missed that.
> The other picture looks like the dial says deep sea hunter.


Good catch, I just looked and you are correct. That's strange.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Yes sir, I'm aware of Addies as well but truthfully, what is a "MarineNaster" as printed on the dial?  I get what they are trying to do, but at least the "MarineEngineer" labeling on the SD sounds plausible.


Haha that's pretty funny. Luckily it seems like they only messed up their render and the actual print says Marinemaster.
From a review containing photos:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Watchout63 said:


> Yes sir, I'm aware of Addies as well but truthfully, what is a "MarineNaster" as printed on the dial?  I get what they are trying to do, but at least the "MarineEngineer" labeling on the SD sounds plausible.


This is an Addies.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> This is an Addies.
> 
> View attachment 15882863


Good to know guys, thanks for posting the evidence.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

pablo37 said:


> No.1 China army watch ST16 automatic by Sea-Gull-W-No1ArmyST
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I was wondering if anyone had bought a gustav becker and what they thought of QC? I really like the style and not too worried about the 44mm as long as the crown doesn't stick in the back of my wrist










Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Forgot about my Addiesdive my-h9 which I also like quite a lot. The bezel is slightly miss aligned on it but it's close enough that it doesn't bother me too much. The dial seems a little bit plasticy but it's nice enough at the same time. The crystal is sick, huge dome. I've had fun playing around with straps on this one and it's amazing what the right strap can do. I'd probably give it an 8.8
> 
> Also I got this one in the mail today.
> View attachment 15881453
> ...


Pic of the Addiesdive for good measure.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These caught my eye ... I like those Patek-style day-month indicators below the 12. Looks like it's just a day-night indicator and not a true moonphase. Sapphire and probably Miyota movement for $120-something.









127.02US $ 42% OFF|LOBINNI Mens Automatic Watches Men Luxury Watch Mechanical Wristwatch Luminous Waterproof Sapphire Switzerland Clock Month Week|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Haha anyone want a watch for $1.50?









1.98US $ 20% OFF|Vintage Bronze Roman Number Necklace Quartz Pocket Watch Chain Pendant Birthday Christmas Jewelry Gifts for Men Women Friends|Lover's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com














Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

Ban Bolski said:


> I guess I was wondering if anyone had bought a gustav becker and what they thought of QC? I really like the style and not too worried about the 44mm as long as the crown doesn't stick in the back of my wrist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought this watch, overall quality is good, but i found three specks of dust under the glass. Unfortunately it was too big for me so I sold it.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

mykkus said:


> Probably Mark at Long Island Watch.
> On Aliexpress, no idea


Thanks, their two models are nice but without indexes I feel like something is missing, plus the price is out of my comfort zone for a watch from AliExpress and for the price I'd like to spend on this quirky dial.

For now my favorite wave is the San Martin 6309, but it always costs too much compared to what I would spend for such a divertissement. Any other advice or suggestions?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

PiperTim said:


> What size case is that, the large or the small? (It's probably obvious, but i didnt look carefully at the different dimensions.)


The large one (it shows as "big" when you select it).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Covid restrictions have made international travel a distant memory for many of us. So I am travelling vicariously by following the wild travels of my latest watch purchase as it makes it way to me. FedEx tracking shows that already today (Saturday), over the space of just a few hours, it has visited Japan, Taiwan, and Hong Kong.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Danilao said:


> Thanks, their two models are nice but without indexes I feel like something is missing, plus the price is out of my comfort zone for a watch from AliExpress and for the price I'd like to spend on this quirky dial.
> 
> For now my favorite wave is the San Martin 6309, but it always costs too much compared to what I would spend for such a divertissement. Any other advice or suggestions?
> 
> ...


Well Long Island is above AliExpress quality.
The addies dive version looks pretty good:

US $107.28 64％ Off | addiesdive Automatic Watches surf Black C3 bgw9Luminous Dial Ceramic bezel 20bar Waterproof Stainless Steel NH35 Mens Dive watch








86.42US $ 71% OFF|Addiesdive Automatic Watches Surf Black C3 Bgw9luminous Dial Ceramic Bezel 20bar Waterproof Stainless Steel Nh35 Mens Dive Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Mine arrived yesterday as well. Even after the great reviews here and elsewhere I was still surprised by the quality, really lovely watch.



Jugsy said:


> Also I got this one in the mail today.
> View attachment 15881453


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Who makes these? And do you have any experience with them?









95.0US $ |Vintage Watch 1960 Automatic Men's 39.5mm Japanese NH35 Movement Stainless Steel Case Acrylic Semicircle Luminous Hands|Watch Faces| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Who makes these? And do you have any experience with them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure looks like every single one pictures has a misaligned bezel


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mykkus said:


> Sure looks like every single one pictures has a misaligned bezel


Also looks like they aren't really above board as they have Seiko printed on the dial from both the description and the user reviews.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mykkus said:


> Sure looks like every single one pictures has a misaligned bezel


They are bi directional friction bezels...so no such thing as a misaligned bezel with those


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

A couple Ali watches showed up this week.

The Seamaster is now offering an NH35 which is nice. Overall it's slightly better than what I expected.

The Cronos is stunning. I can't stop looking at it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mykkus said:


> Sure looks like every single one pictures has a misaligned bezel


I know right?
And yet, rave reviews. WTF?
Maybe these people are "delayed in mental development."


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Who makes these? And do you have any experience with them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are all over ebay and aliexpress. 'Modders' are throwing a dial, hands and a movement into them and charging hundreds of dollars for them - literally hundreds. The one you linked will most certainly have 'Seiko' on the dial. Sometimes this is reflected in the feedback photos and comments.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Who makes these? And do you have any experience with them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Jugsy said:


> Also looks like they aren't really above board as they have Seiko printed on the dial from both the description and the user reviews.





Techme said:


> These are all over ebay and aliexpress. 'Modders' are throwing a dial, hands and a movement into them and charging hundreds of dollars for them - literally hundreds. The one you linked will most certainly have 'Seiko' on the dial. Sometimes this is reflected in the feedback photos and comments.


Wouldn't that make them replicas ?


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> Wouldn't that make them replicas ?


Makes it a cheap knock off built in some dudes dust filled basement.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Wouldn't that make them replicas ?


But the 'modders' are saying, "Oh it's got a Seiko movement under the hood.' I guess it's up to each person what they feel comfortable with and where they draw the line. A lot of the builds I see on IG and r/SeikoMods are fantasy builds, often using fantasy dials that do not represent an actual Seiko that has been released.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> Makes it a cheap knock off built in some dudes dust filled basement.





Techme said:


> But the 'modders' are saying, "Oh it's got a Seiko movement under the hood.' I guess it's up to each person what they feel comfortable with and where they draw the line. A lot of the builds I see on IG are fantasy builds, often using fantasy dials that do not represent an actual Seiko that has been released.


You're missing my point. They're branded Seiko on the dial but are not issued by Seiko. I doubt of the legality.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> You're missing my point. They're branded Seiko on the dial but are not issued by Seiko. I doubt of the legality.


I'm not missing the point at all. Hence why I said it's a knock off made in some dudes basement. Totally not legal to be sold with a fake Seiko logo printed on the dial. Not even if this dusty ass dude bought the dial from Seiko. Totally not legit. Not cool. And a knock off. It falls in with the Rolex fakes that are all over for dirt cheap. The case looks similar, the dial says Rolex, but it was built with fake parts by some dude with no connection to Rolex. It's not a replica, it's a blatant fake.

I'm pretty sure this topic of replica vs fake vs homage has been covered quite a few times in this thread and on this forum. Let's not go down that road again in here. Just know they are frowned upon fakes, and not the best of what Ali express has to offer.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

While we're on imaginary writings on watches, this one made me giggle:








If they'd be honest, this would read "Alloy silver"


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

12.69US $ 6% OFF|22mm Oyster Solid Stainless Steel Strap For Scuba Skx007 Skx009 Double Safe Lock Buckle - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Anyone have any experience with this jubilee replacement for an SKX? I threw one in my last order as I was picking up a few other things. Need to replace the stretched out one on my 007.

thanks


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Just uploaded my review of the PD1682 Explorer 2 GMT homage by Pagani Design. Almost a hit release if it was not for some shortcomings. Check it out if you're interested!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Danilao said:


> Thanks, their two models are nice but without indexes I feel like something is missing, plus the price is out of my comfort zone for a watch from AliExpress and for the price I'd like to spend on this quirky dial.
> 
> For now my favorite wave is the San Martin 6309, but it always costs too much compared to what I would spend for such a divertissement. Any other advice or suggestions?
> 
> ...


There is always the San Martin "Captain Willard" Great Wave. I am not sure what your budget is, but these were about $150 in the most recent sale on AliExpress.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WristWatching1989 said:


> Just uploaded my review of the PD1682 Explorer 2 GMT homage by Pagani Design. Almost a hit release if it was not for some shortcomings. Check it out if you're interested!


I'm waiting for the 40mm Bliger one.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

mougino said:


> I'm waiting for the 40mm Bliger one.


That looks fantastic! If that dial and hands were paired with a 40mm Pagani Design case, I think we'd have the perfect Explorer 2 homage.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Anyone heard of this?
This watch is a homage to Citizen Aqualand Promaster JP1060 series.









18.99US $ 30% OFF|SANDA Top Luxury Sport Men Quartz Watch Casual Style Military Watches Men Waterproof S Shock Male Clock relogio masculino 3009|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> Mine arrived yesterday as well. Even after the great reviews here and elsewhere I was still surprised by the quality, really lovely watch.


I'm waiting for one, too. I wonder how this Starking automnatic compares:









64.41US $ 25% OFF|Starking Automatic Watches Men Stainless Steel Business Wristwatch Leather Fashion 50m Waterproof Male Clock Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ban Bolski said:


> Haha anyone want a watch for $1.50?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe those have non-functional subdials.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## atarione (Aug 10, 2015)

mougino said:


> While we're on imaginary writings on watches, this one made me giggle:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least that one is obviously bullsh*t if you have metal allergies like myself... the willingness of many Chinese makers to falsely mark materials used in their products is "concerning" at best and dangerous at worst.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

john_marston said:


> This one is interesting. Very cheap for a Sea-Gull (cheapest I've seen I think), arguably the best Chinese/AliX brand. With sapphire and in-house ST17.
> 
> 38mm with 20mm lugs are men's/unisex dimensions. Simply replace that feminine white strap with something a bit more standard, and you have a bargain watch with unique light-blue sub seconds.
> 
> ...


This looks nice and perhaps unique. This store lists it as an auto ST17, but I bet they removed the rotor to make it thinner.









Sea-Gull 9mm Thin Women's Manual Mechanical Watch 819.97.5009L


Model Number: 819.97.5009LItem Type: Mechanical WristwatchesMovement: ST17Jewels: 17Band Width: 20mmCase Thickness: 9mmDial Diameter: 38mmFeature: Water ResistantBand Material Type: LeatherCase Material: Stainless SteelWater Resistance Depth: 3BarBrand Name: SEA-GULLDial Window Material Type...




www.seagullwatchcompany.com





Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> I believe those have non-functional subdials.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


At a buck fifty I would be surprised if the watch works at all


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> There is always the San Martin "Captain Willard" Great Wave. I am not sure what your budget is, but these were about $150 in the most recent sale on AliExpress.
> 
> View attachment 15883825


Yes, for now -after reviews, videos and your advice- it seems to me to be the solution that offers the best value for money combined with a fairly detailed aesthetic.

Is there any metal bracelet that can replace the waffle without regrets?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The plastic pelican-style boxes are really helping to organise my watch storage drawers. I have three drawers filled like this, a fourth drawer with straps, bracelets, and tools, and a small wooden box kept on display for a week's worth of watches.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> The plastic pelican-style boxes are really helping to organise my watch storage drawers. I have three drawers filled like this, a fourth drawer with straps, bracelets, and tools, and a small wooden box kept on display for a week's worth of watches.
> 
> View attachment 15884144


How many watches have you bought? 😯


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> How many watches have you bought? 😯


Enough that I now have to keep track of them with a spreadsheet 

Although it is probably close to "too many", I did read recently a post in another group from a man who has 700 watches, so in comparison I don't feel too bad.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> The plastic pelican-style boxes are really helping to organise my watch storage drawers. I have three drawers filled like this, a fourth drawer with straps, bracelets, and tools, and a small wooden box kept on display for a week's worth of watches.
> 
> View attachment 15884144


That looks awesome! Do you plan to put stickers with the name or visuals of each watch?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> That looks awesome! Do you plan to put stickers with the name or visuals of each watch?


I already added stickers on the fronts and sides of them all, detailing the brand, the model, the material (bronze or steel), and (if needed) the dial colour. This, along with a spreadsheet, helps me keep things much better organised.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WristWatching1989 said:


> That looks fantastic! If that dial and hands were paired with a 40mm Pagani Design case, I think we'd have the perfect Explorer 2 homage.


That would be perfection of course, but I was tired to wait. I'm not too confident any 40 mm Explo II case will arrive soon on the Chinese front.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> I believe those have non-functional subdials.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Probably not. But the fact that anything works at that price is kinda crazy

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> You're missing my point. They're branded Seiko on the dial but are not issued by Seiko. I doubt of the legality.


I'm not missing your point. I didn't give a position, I just elaborated on the question about the watch you linked.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Mine arrived today... It's a nice design but the QC on mine is pretty abysmal to be honest. There are multiple dust particles on the dial with one bigger particle on the edge of the crystal up around 2 o'clock, it's so big in fact that I was wondering if my crystal was beginning to crack (I don't think it could be a crack though due to it looking like it's on the inside of the crystal). The orange track around the outside of the dial (still under the crystal) has a small blemish where it looks like something has nicked it. All of this is visible with the naked eye.
> 
> I have emailed them about a possible replacement or refund. If they don't offer either I will most likely attempt to take it apart to get the dust out myself or take it to a someone to clean it for me. Yes it's a good price at $138 USD but all of my AliExpress watches have had better QC than this so far and a couple of them cheaper. I don't believe I'm very picky IRT QC issues in general, I have considered just moving it on straight away through eBay instead of bothering with a refund but honestly I feel like the buyer would think I scammed them.
> 
> All in all its really disappointing since I really like the look of it and in some ways it looks and feels like it's good quality, but once you look a little closer those dust particles and blemishes make it feel cheap and have left me with a bit of a sour taste. If anything it actually makes me appreciate my other watches more.





rlachcik said:


> ok, in case anyone is interested in the RLG here is a 55% off coupon for the Atlanticus compressors:
> 5521Atlanticus
> 
> 
> ...


Just got the dust out of it, much happier now and am glad I bought it. Thanks @rlachcik

Edit: here's a before shot that shows the majority of the dust that was under the dial. It was fairly substantial. The main one was at the 11 minute mark on the edge of the crystal, I was initially concerned this was a crack in the crystal it was so prominent. The next worse area was between 12 and 1, there were multiple smaller pieces in here which are visible in this shot. I was also able to clean up a bunch of smaller pieces on the dial that I didn't even see before I opened it up to clean it.









I'm really happy with how it turned out:


----------



## chiefenergy (Aug 18, 2013)

Watchout63 said:


> 12.69US $ 6% OFF|22mm Oyster Solid Stainless Steel Strap For Scuba Skx007 Skx009 Double Safe Lock Buckle - Watchbands - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


lol......the 007 jubilee original condition IS stretched out. Wear it proudly.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> Just got the dust out of it, much happier now and am glad I bought it. Thanks @rlachcik
> 
> Edit: here's a before shot that shows the majority of the dust that was under the dial. It was fairly substantial. The main one was at the 11 minute mark on the edge of the crystal, I was initially concerned this was a crack in the crystal it was so prominent. The next worse area was between 12 and 1, there were multiple smaller pieces in here which are visible in this shot. I was also able to clean up a bunch of smaller pieces on the dial that I didn't even see before I opened it up to clean it.
> View attachment 15884831
> ...


Great fix!

cant blame RLG too much when you're spending AliX money on a legit microbrand (which means original designs, actual customer service, having to pay at least 1 non-Chinese salary and paying non-Chinese taxes, running a decent website etc)


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Who makes these? And do you have any experience with them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure who the maker is and I'm not 100% sure mine came out of the same factory as that one you linked, but they're pretty decent for the price if you get the same quality as the one I got










This was the one I got AliExpress - Online Shopping for Popular Electronics, Fashion, Home & Garden, Toys & Sports, Automobiles and More.

I'll soon fit a dark navy bezel on it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There appear to be a sale starting 7 am GMT tomorrow. This military quartz will drop from 63€ to 41€. 38mm, Miyota movement, sand blasted 316L steel case, WR 100m:























74.2US $ 30% OFF|38mm Factory Direct Pathfinder MWC Military Army Sport Outdoor Super Luminous Men's Quartz Watch Matt Steel Finish SM8018A ST|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

john_marston said:


> having to pay at least 1 non-Chinese salary


What exactly does that have to do with anything?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> There appear to be a sale starting 7 am GMT tomorrow.


The San Martin DA36 homage with NH35 movement will be 115€. 39mm diameter, sapphire crystal, C3 lume, WR 200m...
















190.0US $ |Military Pilot Nh35 Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Case - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> There appear to be a sale starting 7 am GMT tomorrow.


The Berny 'Mondaine Railway' homage will be 33€ instead of 45€ usually. For this price you have mineral crystal, an automatic Hangzhou movement, and a 40mm steel case.
















57.04US $ 38% OFF|Watch For Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Business Dress Wristwatch Waterproof Relogio Masculino Black Leather Strap Male Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Poerger said:


> What exactly does that have to do with anything?


Chinese labour is cheaper. What did you think


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I see SteelDive brought their version of the tuna down under $100:








109.56US $ 78% OFF|Steeldive Sd1975 30atm Diving Watch Japan Nh35 Automatic Ceramic Bezel Men's Wristwatch Mechanical Watches Diver Diving Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> I see SteelDive brought their version of the tuna down under $100:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ooooh
Red color way is tempting


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> I see SteelDive brought their version of the tuna down under $100:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Having "MARINEENGINEER" in the dial may be worth the price of admission alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Ban Bolski said:


> Probably not. But the fact that anything works at that price is kinda crazy
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


Not necessarily the case here (they could also be blemished, dead batteries, etc), but sometimes those prices don't reflect the manufacturer price.

Say company X orders 1000 units, break even point is 500 sold, target profit is from at least 800 sold, given assumed market saturation, need to get fresh product in the warehouse, and don't want to deal with returns due to dead batteries. Anything beyond that is gravy.

At 850 units, demand slows. They aren't in the business of selling yesterday's $10 watch for $1 today just to get rid of it. It looks bad.

So they bundle the remaining 150 into a lot and sell it for below their purchase price to stimulate a quick sale. They lose a bit from that, but still come out ahead.

Someone buys the lot at a discount who thinks that they can turn a reasonable profit, perhaps thinking they can access a different market.

Hence the $1.50 watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Speaking of sales this addiesdive is a real bargain:


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> The plastic pelican-style boxes are really helping to organise my watch storage drawers. I have three drawers filled like this, a fourth drawer with straps, bracelets, and tools, and a small wooden box kept on display for a week's worth of watches.
> 
> View attachment 15884144


How many watches until you are officially diagnosed with a problem? 

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Ban Bolski said:


> How many watches until you are officially diagnosed with a problem?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> There appear to be a sale starting 7 am GMT tomorrow. This military quartz will drop from 63€ to 41€. 38mm, Miyota movement, sand blasted 316L steel case, WR 100m:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pity that we within the EU prolly wouldnt get it till end of June. just stopped buying from ali, curious to see the situ from July


----------



## GeminiRolex (Apr 23, 2021)

There is a big sale starting today on AliExpress. Any sub 200$ watch with a Myota 9015 who has a nice dial ?

All models i found so far (well 2...) were cheap (120$) but have awful dials









132.99US $ 50% OFF|NAKZEN Miyota 9015 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch 2019 Hot Wrist Brand Luxury Sapphire glass Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Anyone spotted any deals that are too good to refuse?


----------



## GeminiRolex (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Anyone spotted any deals that are too good to refuse?


Yeah come on people! post good deals, Europeans are awake!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Anyone spotted any deals that are too good to refuse?


I'm seriously considering this little beast (aporox 200usd elsewhere):

US $167.16 16％ Off | Blank Dial Small Dial Watch NH35 Nato Strap Wristwatch Jam Tangan Military G10 Vintage Automatic Watch








167.16US $ 16% OFF|Blank Dial Small Dial Watch Nh35 Nato Strap Wristwatch Jam Tangan Military W10 Vintage Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

frogles said:


> pity that we within the EU prolly wouldnt get it till end of June. just stopped buying from ali, curious to see the situ from July


Buy now, it doesn't matter when it arrives, even if its later than June 30. The thing that will change on July 1 is that you have to pay VAT in the check out.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Buy now, it doesn't matter when it arrives, even if its later than June 30. The thing that will change on July 1 is that you have to pay VAT in the check out.


That's not quite right. At the moment there is a 22 euro threshold below which there is no VAT, and for higher priced items it sometimes gets through customs without VAT and sometimes doesn't. For all items ARRIVING in the EU (no matter when they were bought) on or after 1st July, there will be VAT to pay. So, even items that cost 1 cent. And there will no longer be any lucky higher priced items that slip through without VAT. I got an email from my local post office last week explaining all this.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Anyone spotted any deals that are too good to refuse?


This £27.11 LIGE claims to be full steel with a Seiko NH35... HERE
Maybe good for modders?
Emphasis on "claims to be"...


----------



## GeminiRolex (Apr 23, 2021)

I doubt there is an nh35 at this price but a Chinese movement


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

GeminiRolex said:


> I doubt there is an nh35 at this price but a Chinese movement


Agreed, it specifies "Japan NH35" and then "28,800" for its frequency...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

spacecat said:


> Buy now, it doesn't matter when it arrives, even if its later than June 30. The thing that will change on July 1 is that you have to pay VAT in the check out.


unfortunately you are wrong
upon arrival: import tax if any, customs fee surely (said to be min. cca 12USD), and THEN VAT on all (and VAT is the highest in Europe in my country, 27%)
so hold position


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

16610LV said:


> Agreed, it specifies "Japan NH35" and then "28,800" for its frequency...


Yes, I was going to point that out. 
The style reminds me of the Loreo I had. It leaked when it was humid out.
Only really bad AliExpress watch I've gotten.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Heithel said:


> I'll soon fit a dark navy bezel insert on it.


And dark navy bezel insert arrived (in only 9 days by the way)


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> Just got the dust out of it, much happier now and am glad I bought it. Thanks @rlachcik
> 
> Edit: here's a before shot that shows the majority of the dust that was under the dial. It was fairly substantial. The main one was at the 11 minute mark on the edge of the crystal, I was initially concerned this was a crack in the crystal it was so prominent. The next worse area was between 12 and 1, there were multiple smaller pieces in here which are visible in this shot. I was also able to clean up a bunch of smaller pieces on the dial that I didn't even see before I opened it up to clean it.
> View attachment 15884831
> ...


I am so glad this got sorted out. Did you ever hear from Biggus Dickus.. I mean Richard LaGrande about your issues?
I took mine off of the sailcloth strap, put it on a nato, and it is my summer walking around the shores of Georgian Bay watch:


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> I am so glad this got sorted out. Did you ever hear from Biggus Dickus.. I mean Richard LaGrande about your issues?
> I took mine off of the sailcloth strap, put it on a nato, and it is my summer walking around the shores of Georgian Bay watch:
> View attachment 15886864


Cheers mate, gotta say I also feel a whole lot better about it after fixing it up. I always liked the look of the design but every time I even glanced at the dial I'd see that thing at the 11 o'clock mark.

Na, never heard back. I wrote the email in a hurry on my phone after waking up from a nap so I might've come in hot. Having looked at my email again I can see it wasn't very well written and maybe also a touch abrasive. Here's what I wrote:









I didn't attach any photos to my email either to support my claims so they probably just chalked me up as a Karen. I dare say they would've been close to, if not losing money if they covered shipping costs back after the discount code you shared so I never really expected them to come to the party with either of my requests. I did expect them to at least ask me for photos but in all honesty I'm happy with how it turned out even though they didn't respond.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

mykkus said:


> Well Long Island is above AliExpress quality.
> The addies dive version looks pretty good:
> 
> US $107.28 64％ Off | addiesdive Automatic Watches surf Black C3 bgw9Luminous Dial Ceramic bezel 20bar Waterproof Stainless Steel NH35 Mens Dive watch
> ...


It's showing at around $100. Looks like a great deal to me? Anyone have any experience with these? I like that it has applied indices and sapphire glass. How is Addiesdive quality generally, specifically their submariner homage? Oh, and blue or black? (Both are appealing to me.)

























98.34US $ 67% OFF|Addiesdive Automatic Watches Surf Black C3 Bgw9luminous Dial Ceramic Bezel 20bar Waterproof Stainless Steel Nh35 Mens Dive Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> I am so glad this got sorted out. Did you ever hear from Biggus Dickus.. I mean Richard LaGrande about your issues?
> I took mine off of the sailcloth strap, put it on a nato, and it is my summer walking around the shores of Georgian Bay watch:
> View attachment 15886864


Also, is that an older colourway? I like that one but can't see it on the site.

The other thing I was happy with on this purchase was the fact that the colour I chose was actually the only one available but I didn't realise it was the only one available until after I made the purchase. I was chasing something with orange on it to scratch an itch and it's worked for now.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

JojX said:


> Speaking of sales this addiesdive is a real bargain:
> View attachment 15886175


Ι would like to see the Czech customs charges on this one!!!🤪🤪🤪🤪🤪


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> It's showing at around $100. Looks like a great deal to me? Anyone have any experience with these? I like that it has applied indices and sapphire glass. How is Addiesdive quality generally, specifically their submariner homage? Oh, and blue or black? (Both are appealing to me.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Addies is generally pretty well regarded. not quite up to par with steeldive from what I've seen. generally good finishing on the case, but poor bracelet (I'm assuming it's the same as the steeldive Sub bracelet, and that's just....not good.)
bezels have more play than the Steeldives and generally aren't as satisfying as the steeldives.

but the looks and the price are right IMO. blue vs black is a tough one though....I'm not sure I could decided, honestly.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Heithel said:


> And dark navy bezel insert arrived (in only 9 days by the way)
> 
> View attachment 15886860


Links to watch and bezel insert? Looks good


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Links to watch and bezel insert? Looks good


Hey thanks John!

Here are the links
89.0US $ |Antique Watch 1960 Watch Men's 39.5mm Japanese NH35 Movement Black Sterile Dial Black Aluminum Plate Bezel green Luminous G11|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

13.0US $ |Suitable for Case accessories 36.5mm replacement aluminum ring insert ring, various types of aluminum watch ring|Watch Cases| - AliExpress

The dial is a custom dial made by one of the brothers of the BSH I'm part of so it's obviously not on the mod base.

Anyway with the NH35 compatibility you can go so many ways!

Hope that helps!


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Addies is generally pretty well regarded. not quite up to par with steeldive from what I've seen. generally good finishing on the case, but poor bracelet (I'm assuming it's the same as the steeldive Sub bracelet, and that's just....not good.)
> bezels have more play than the Steeldives and generally aren't as satisfying as the steeldives.
> 
> but the looks and the price are right IMO. blue vs black is a tough one though....I'm not sure I could decided, honestly.


Between the poor bracelet and bezel I might just hold out for a better brand. Steeldive makes the tuna with a great wave dial (but I already have 3 tunas ...). San Martin makes a wave Willard but that's a bit pricier, and Heimdallr's wave Willard and turtle have pretty sad looking indices.

Steeldive makes a great wave dial Submariner that's currently on sale for $140. That seems like a good deal? Anyone know if this price compares favorably to previous prices? I'm definitely willing to pay $40 more over the Addiesdive if it's overall higher quality (and doesn't come with a trash bracelet). And I think I'm leaning towards blue simply because I don't have a blue bezel watch yet. Does the blue look in real life like the product photos do?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Heithel said:


> Hey thanks John!
> 
> Here are the links
> 89.0US $ |Antique Watch 1960 Watch Men's 39.5mm Japanese NH35 Movement Black Sterile Dial Black Aluminum Plate Bezel green Luminous G11|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> ...


Thanks!

I think the dial is the star of the show. And love the colours on that mod. Overall a bit too much hassle to try and put that together myself. But if someone on Ali puts offers something like that with a similar blue dial/bezel, I think I'd have to take the plunge.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> Between the poor bracelet and bezel I might just hold out for a better brand. Steeldive makes the tuna with a great wave dial (but I already have 3 tunas ...). San Martin makes a wave Willard but that's a bit pricier, and Heimdallr's wave Willard and turtle have pretty sad looking indices.
> 
> Steeldive makes a great wave dial Submariner that's currently on sale for $140. That seems like a good deal? Anyone know if this price compares favorably to previous prices? I'm definitely willing to pay $40 more over the Addiesdive if it's overall higher quality (and doesn't come with a trash bracelet). And I think I'm leaning towards blue simply because I don't have a blue bezel watch yet. Does the blue look in real life like the product photos do?


I can't comment personally on the Blue, but yes, I think it's pretty close...more of a rolex smurf blue vs a navy.

what I can comment on is the bracelet being trash...it's pretty bad. see my latest review. this is the latest version of the Sub. bracelet endlinks are pretty well fitted, but there's lots of play in the first link, poor finishing on the adjustable links (almost makes them look folded vs solid) and the typical poor steeldive folded clasp. PD1661 bracelet fits, and is a nice improvement for ~$15 IMO.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I think the dial is the star of the show. And love the colours on that mod. Overall a bit too much hassle to try and put that together myself. But if someone on Ali puts offers something like that with a similar blue dial/bezel, I think I'd have to take the plunge.


Not a problem! And thanks for the compliments on the build. 
The dial was actually the one I had on here but I decided to move into its own appropriate MilSub build.










As you can see I actually aged the indices with instant coffee to match the hands I got for it.

It really was an easy build though to be honest. Dial and hands swaps are very straightforward and done with very simple and cheap tools.

Also working on the NH35 is quite easy and there's plenty of choice on Aliexpress (and elsewhere) for compatibility of parts.

The dial itself was a group run and I just had to put my name down on the list to be part of it.

Definitely recommend to dabble into it, I was just as hesitant before starting to mod 8 months ago, then you realise how doable it is. And the satisfaction of having a watch that you completely built to your taste is quite satisfying!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> That's not quite right. At the moment there is a 22 euro threshold below which there is no VAT, and for higher priced items it sometimes gets through customs without VAT and sometimes doesn't. For all items ARRIVING in the EU (no matter when they were bought) on or after 1st July, there will be VAT to pay. So, even items that cost 1 cent. And there will no longer be any lucky higher priced items that slip through without VAT. I got an email from my local post office last week explaining all this.


I am really worried I will not accept some cheapo parcels coming untracked from China...no way am I going to pay 15+ euros for 1 euro curved spring bars and a 2 euro UV flashlight. Some untracked parcels (values below 3 euros) took more than 4 months to get cleared from customs (with no fees) lately. 
Also I do not know if current delays are because of the new regime on July.
Moreover, my watches from the sale are stuck to be checked if I they need to pass customs "due to heavy work load". An envelope from Brussels (real EU mail with documents) took 40 days to be cleared from customs, since they now treat all EU registered mail as potentially having items send from outside of the EU. In 27 more days I can ask for full refunds from Ali, so in any case it will be good. 
But I am staying away from 2 straps I want, because I believe they will arrive after the 1st of July and I am not willing not pay customs clearance fees more than the actual price of the straps.


----------



## DCBman (May 16, 2021)

Good grief!! I've now fallen down a well and I fear I will never escape!

*never even remotely thought to look on AliX for watches!!*

Quick! I'm gonna' need a 12 step program over here!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> I am really worried I will not accept some cheapo parcels coming untracked from China...no way am I going to pay 15+ euros for 1 euro curved spring bars and a 2 euro UV flashlight. Some untracked parcels (values below 3 euros) took more than 4 months to get cleared from customs (with no fees) lately.
> Also I do not know if current delays are because of the new regime on July.
> Moreover, my watches from the sale are stuck to be checked if I they need to pass customs "due to heavy work load". An envelope from Brussels (real EU mail with documents) took 40 days to be cleared from customs, since they now treat all EU registered mail as potentially having items send from outside of the EU. In 27 more days I can ask for full refunds from Ali, so in any case it will be good.
> But I am staying away from 2 straps I want, because I believe they will arrive after the 1st of July and I am not willing not pay customs clearance fees more than the actual price of the straps.


Same here. I saw a really nice strap for my Parnis Rootbeer this past weekend, but don't want to risk it arriving after 1st July. Particularly since the Czech post office and customs office said they are still working out how things will work in practice after 1st July. Like you, I don't want to order a $10 strap then end up saying $20 in customs tax and post office clearance fees.


----------



## GeminiRolex (Apr 23, 2021)

DCBman said:


> Good grief!! I've now fallen down a well and I fear I will never escape!
> 
> *never even remotely thought to look on AliX for watches!!*
> 
> Quick! I'm gonna' need a 12 step program over here!


I bought so far 6 mecha /auto watches in 6 months on Ali. The lockdown doesn't help at all to be fair ✌


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Never heard anyone say addies wasn’t the equal of steel dive before.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

mykkus said:


> Never heard anyone say addies wasn't the equal of steel dive before.


Based on some information I've found online, it sounds like Addiesdive used to be manufactured by the Steeldive factory (just with a different logo), but that within the past year there was a split between the two brands and Addiesdive now uses different manufacturers with poorer quality.

Just found a great wave sub for $130 on AliX ... might have to jump on it. 144.42US $ 71% OFF|Steeldive SD1953J Stainless Steel Men's Watch 300M Waterproof Mechanical Watch The Great Wave off Kanagawa Diving Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Hopefully my inbound willard does't suffer from these issues. (addies)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Danilao said:


> Thanks, their two models are nice but without indexes I feel like something is missing, plus the price is out of my comfort zone for a watch from AliExpress and for the price I'd like to spend on this quirky dial.
> 
> For now my favorite wave is the San Martin 6309, but it always costs too much compared to what I would spend for such a divertissement. Any other advice or suggestions?
> 
> ...


Don't forget about the Heimdallr / Shirryu Great Wave.









153.0US $ 55% OFF|Shirryu Men's Dive Watch 20atm Water Resistant Sapphire Glass C3 Luminous Dial Nh35 Automatic Movement Mechanical Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

GeminiRolex said:


> There is a big sale starting today on AliExpress. Any sub 200$ watch with a Myota 9015 who has a nice dial ?
> 
> All models i found so far (well 2...) were cheap (120$) but have awful dials
> 
> ...


These are really nice watches. So nice I bought two a while ago.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

JojX said:


> I'm seriously considering this little beast (aporox 200usd elsewhere):
> 
> US $167.16 16％ Off | Blank Dial Small Dial Watch NH35 Nato Strap Wristwatch Jam Tangan Military G10 Vintage Automatic Watch
> 
> ...


I have a very similar one myself.









155.97US $ 50% OFF|G10 Pilot Automatic Watch Men Nh35 Mechanical Wristwatch 100m Diver Sports 39mm Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clocks - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Don't forget about the Heimdallr / Shirryu Great Wave.


Thanks, I had already seen your excellent (as always) review, I don't like the spheres of that model, otherwise it looks really well built


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

CydeWeys said:


> Based on some information I've found online, it sounds like Addiesdive used to be manufactured by the Steeldive factory (just with a different logo), but that within the past year there was a split between the two brands and Addiesdive now uses different manufacturers with poorer quality.
> 
> Just found a great wave sub for $130 on AliX ... might have to jump on it. 144.42US $ 71% OFF|Steeldive SD1953J Stainless Steel Men's Watch 300M Waterproof Mechanical Watch The Great Wave off Kanagawa Diving Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Steeldive logo in the middle of the wave kills it for me.

Got any links about addy's vs Steeldive?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

DCBman said:


> Good grief!! I've now fallen down a well and I fear I will never escape!
> 
> *never even remotely thought to look on AliX for watches!!*
> 
> Quick! I'm gonna' need a 12 step program over here!


Word of warning. Aliexpress is a one way express train. There's no getting off. Just wait until you make it to the buffet cart in November.


----------



## GeminiRolex (Apr 23, 2021)

It's not really a deal cause I think you could find it usually at that price point but I ordered this one for the sunburst dial and because I found a site-wise coupon (9$ OFF 90$ with Code: EPNAE516)

€ 136,09 44%OFF | BORMAN Moonphase Watch For Men,Luxury Mens Automatic Watches Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches 50m Waterproof Sapphire Mirror









161.28US $ 44% OFF|Borman Moonphase Watch For Men,luxury Mens Automatic Watches Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches 50m Waterproof Sapphire Mirror - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Hruodland Bronze Aviator at the beach. When I ordered this watch I couldn't find many real world shots so here are a couple of it in action.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I have a very similar one myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched your video. Seems like a nice watch but prefer a smaller footprint. 36mm is the perfect size for my 7inch wrist. Wish there were more options of 36ers at Ali. Keep up good work Viper. Cheers.


----------



## DCBman (May 16, 2021)

Techme said:


> Word of warning. Aliexpress is a one way express train. There's no getting off. Just wait until you make it to the buffet cart in November.


Is that like the buffet at the small-stakes casino on the gambling boat? You know, the one where they serve faux-crab and all you can eat Salisbury steak with endless mashed taters?? (but they always seem to run out of gravy)???


----------



## DCBman (May 16, 2021)

Whew...I actually did come up for air on AliX. Most of the watches there are 42mm and below. So, too small for me.

Majorly missed a bullet there!!!


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Well I'm pretty stoked.
Great watch (yeah the bracelet is meh) I got the 3 ring nato from Long Island watch. 
great quality watch head
Not a mark on it. Great qc. Pretty spectacular for 86 bux shipped and taxed.
Lume is brighter than my orient kamasu

wife thinks it's blue told her about the AR and she just rolled her eyes at me. ?


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Lume...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mykkus said:


> Well I'm pretty stoked.
> Great watch (yeah the bracelet is meh) I got the 3 ring nato from Long Island watch.
> great quality watch head
> Not a mark on it. Great qc. Pretty spectacular for 86 bux shipped and taxed.
> ...


Great! Can't wait for my blue one to come in!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> who recommended the 1672? if you are going to cut your teeth on a PD, better make it the "Daytona" it's fantastic and can be had for under $60...and that's just nutty. a close second is the PD1661...the 2021 model 40mm Sub. mine came is really nice (pictured above with the 2 other Hulks).


Just ordered the Pagani Daytona for $80 AUD total after taxes, real happy with that price. Got it through Trendy Men's watch store if anyone is wondering.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest review is up on the channel.
Get it on sale while you can!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Just ordered the Pagani Daytona for $80 AUD total after taxes, real happy with that price. Got it through Trendy Men's watch store if anyone is wondering.


Which configuration did you get?


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Any affordable Ali watch that isn't a 1:1 copy of some popular design? 
This is the only one I found (at least I hope it isn't the exact copy):


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Nikola237 said:


> Any affordable Ali watch that isn't a 1:1 copy of some popular design?
> This is the only one I found (at least I hope it isn't the exact copy):
> View attachment 15889937


I saw that one too and thought it looked good.

Also liked this Parnis









Can anyone recommend a manual movement with power reserve dial for similar money to an NH35? I can't find specs on the one in this parnis or any other cheaper watches.

Sent from my LG-H872 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Techme said:


> Which configuration did you get?


White, like yours. I already have a black Seiko chronograph so the white was an easy choice.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Nikola237 said:


> Any affordable Ali watch that isn't a 1:1 copy of some popular design?
> This is the only one I found (at least I hope it isn't the exact copy):
> View attachment 15889937


This is the first one that springs to mind.









159.99US $ 20% OFF|Boderry Urban Luxury Men's Titanium Watches Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Calendar Date Luminous Watch Clock Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## robertpg (Jan 15, 2008)

Just got this one in, and it's keeping great time so far, about +4 sec a day.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

299.0US $ |Hruodland Bronze Men Watch Automatic NH35 Sapphire Domed 200m Water Resistance Leather Strap|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

236.8US $ 26% OFF|Cronos Date Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel 5 Links Bracelet Copper-nickel Plated Bezel 100m Water Resistant Sapphire - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

What straps are people putting on the quartz Escapement Time? 









I've been searching for something like this (with curved end links) in 20mm with no luck:


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> What straps are people putting on the quartz Escapement Time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got mine on this one:









12.91US $ 24% OFF|Anbeer Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm Vintage Crazy Horse Leather Replacement Bracelet Stainless Steel Buckle - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> What straps are people putting on the quartz Escapement Time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is really hard to find bracelets with curved endlinks that fit a watch perfectly, unless the bracelet was specifically made for that watch. I have quite a few spare bracelets that "almost" fit various watches, but leave gaps.

My ET quartz is still in transit, so I can't try out my bracelet collection on it yet, but based on past experience, my hopes of a perfect fit aren't high. Mine will probably end up just going on a nicer leather strap than the supplied one.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

The Watcher tried the bracelet from a Presage and, while not perfect, looks pretty sharp I'd say.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks like a watch that needs a nice tanned leather strap


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Latest review is up on the channel.
> Get it on sale while you can!


Oh well, to be honest I do not consider it a really important update. The hacking miyota I have in this one is more than sufficient. As a watch it is simply wonderful, one of the best in my collection, and it fits great with a multitude of straps and bracelet.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Nikola237 said:


> Any affordable Ali watch that isn't a 1:1 copy of some popular design?
> This is the only one I found (at least I hope it isn't the exact copy):


Indeed the parnis you posted is one of their original designs. Only bad thing about it is its size - too big in my eyes, but that's a matter of preference.
Check the Seagull store in Ali! All watches are original designs there and there is a number of watches between 100-200 euros.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

crAss said:


> Oh well, to be honest I do not consider it a really important update. The hacking miyota I have in this one is more than sufficient. As a watch it is simply wonderful, one of the best in my collection, and it fits great with a multitude of straps and bracelet.


IF you get a hacking Miyota, sure...but it's still not a sure thing it'll be the updated one.

At least with the NH35 you don't get the rotor whirl of the Miyota....reason enough to opt for the NH35.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> IF you get a hacking Miyota, sure...but it's still not a sure thing it'll be the updated one.
> 
> At least with the NH35 you don't get the rotor whirl of the Miyota....reason enough to opt for the NH35.


I got this in March 2019 - a sterile Debert version. You can simply ask the seller before ordering. I have done so when getting miyotas. Just to mention that my Corgeut BB miyota non-hacking powered homage is spot on 0s/day on the timegrapher when fully wound!

What would really be an upgrade would be a PT5000 adding 15-20 euros to the price...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Latest review is up on the channel.
> Get it on sale while you can!


This looks very nice, but pretty similar to the Cronos model? I have that in black.
Could be an interesting comparison video.








258.0US $ |Cronos Sea Master 300 Diver Men Watch Sandwich Dial Automatic NH35 200M Water Resistant Rotating Bezel Metal Band|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> This looks very nice, but pretty similar to the Cronos model? I have that in black.
> Could be an interesting comparison video.
> 
> 
> ...


Definity similar. Had the Cronos used the Arrowhead hour hand, I probably would have pulled the trigger on it a while ago. The Cronos looks great (even with the hands it uses) but it's too similar to others in the collection. The Seamaster arrow head hour hand really makes it stand out IMO.

I'd love to compare them one day, but I can't justify ANOTHER black or blue diver in the collection


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The 79 dollar addies willard has just arrived. No issues whatsoever, great lume. Photo below with NO artificial UV charging, just regular sun light. The bracelet is surprisingly comfirtable. Had to remove 4 links to fit my 7-inch wrist. And it was less than the advertised 13,000 USD


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

JojX said:


> The 79 dollar addies willard has just arrived. No issues whatsoever, great lume. Photo below with NO artificial UV charging, just regular sun light. The bracelet is surprisingly comfirtable. Had to remove 4 links to fit my 7-inch wrist. And it was less than the advertised 13,000 USD
> View attachment 15890877
> View attachment 15890878


Got mine Monday. Fantastic watch The clasp kept popping open on me so I just went with a Nato I had ordered for it anyway.
Sterile dial is clean!.

I'll probably order a new clasp eventually but enjoying the nato experience.
Plus i'll have to learn how to remove a link. LOL


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mykkus said:


> Got mine Monday. Fantastic watch The clasp kept popping open on me so I just went with a Nato I had ordered for it anyway.
> Sterile dial is clean!.
> 
> I'll probably order a new clasp eventually but enjoying the nato experience.
> Plus i'll have to learn how to remove a link. LOL


Yeah, the clasp is cheap pressed one but mine's ok. To remove links I suggest you buy this blue thingy on Ali.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

JojX said:


> Yeah, the clasp is cheap pressed one but mine's ok. To remove links I suggest you buy this blue thingy on Ali.


Probably overdue for buying one of those kits so I can change batteries in the quartz, and size bracelets.
Luckily? I've got a huge wrist...so it's rare to have one too long. Probably just remove one link.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Addies willard watch at #26 416 looks very nice 
Is there a link, or good shop, to find this ?
(how much taxes could be added on this one ?)

Here i saw some fun watches, do they look any good to you ? Picture says all metal case, and alloy bracelet, looks like all alloy.
What do they use to light the indices ? Is this good enough or what would you compare it to ? (it says "top speed light absorbing luminous tube" ... what's that supposed to be ??)
an example :








60.0US $ |ADDIESDIVE Military Watches Men 50M Water Resistant Back Light Quartz Wrist Watch Super C3 Luminous Dial For Cool Sports Outdoor|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Addies willard watch at #26 416 looks very nice
> Is there a link, or good shop, to find this ?
> ...


Got my Willard here:








84.67US $ 68% OFF|Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





paid 86 delivered to USA with tax and coupons


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Addies willard watch at #26 416 looks very nice
> Is there a link, or good shop, to find this ?
> ...


I've been studying this link and it doesn't really come out and say if these are T25 or T100 or tritium tubes for that matter do they, but they sure imply it from the pictures.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Addies willard watch at #26 416 looks very nice
> Is there a link, or good shop, to find this ?
> ...


Here's the link for the addies willard:

US $79.36 68％ Off | Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch








84.67US $ 68% OFF|Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I must resist !


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

manchette said:


> I must resist !


But not resisting is so much fun!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> I must resist !


"I can resist everything except temptation" - Oscar Wilde


----------



## Ferguso (Jan 10, 2021)

Im about to buy another watch, any information where to get a coupon code to make it cheaper 😃😃


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Are Escapement Time not releasing the 40mm Chrono flieger anymore? 

atm the only watches I'm keen on seeing are his new 40mm PT5000 flieger (if it has old radium lume I'll probably bite), and San Martin's retro explorer


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Are Escapement Time not releasing the 40mm Chrono flieger anymore?
> 
> atm the only watches I'm keen on seeing are his new 40mm PT5000 flieger (if it has old radium lume I'll probably bite), and San Martin's retro explorer


Old radium lume would be a great addition, i think we should ask escapement time for it

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> atm the only watches I'm keen on seeing are his new 40mm PT5000 flieger (if it has old radium lume I'll probably bite), and San Martin's retro explorer


Do you have link/picture to this SM Explorer?

Another one I'm curious about is the new Merkur mil:


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Anyone know of an Ali chronograph that lacks the sub-dials in the way the new Damaskos handle the chronograph feature?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Do you have link/picture to this SM Explorer?
> 
> Another one I'm curious about is the new Merkur mil:


It's not out yet

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/m3do4s

That Merkur looks cool, but it's effectively just another 1963 dial & hands mod. A bit tired of those.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Here i saw some fun watches, do they look any good to you ? Picture says all metal case, and alloy bracelet, looks like all alloy.
> What do they use to light the indices ? Is this good enough or what would you compare it to ? (it says "top speed light absorbing luminous tube" ... what's that supposed to be ??)
> an example :
> 
> ...


These have been around for a while, and initially it was implied that they had tritium tubes. The tubes are actually lume filled, and do a pretty good job.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I bought this Burei field watch last year, and the strap is getting dirty now and need replacing. I was thinking of a dark brown leather strap, but none I tried were a good match. So, looking for suggestions on anything, of any colour or material, that would look good on the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I bought this Burei field watch last year, and the strap is getting dirty now and need replacing. I was thinking of a dark brown leather strap, but none I tried were a good match. So, looking for suggestions on anything, of any colour or material, that would look good on the watch.
> 
> View attachment 15892454


I'd try to put it on a French Parachute strap, khaki with red stripe:
















0.01US $ 99% OFF|Elastic Nylon Band 20mm 22mm French Troops Parachute Bag Watchband For Samsung Watch 3 46mm Classic Active2 For Huawei Watchgt 2 - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I'd try to put it on a French Parachute strap, khaki with red stripe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great suggestion I hadn't thought of. I like how you matched the red stripe with the red tip of the second hand.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> That's a great suggestion I hadn't thought of. I like how you matched the red stripe with the red tip of the second hand.


i do love savings 😎 
2.93US $ 51% OFF|20mm 22mm Nylon watch band for Samsung Galaxy Watches 3 41 45mm Strap Sport Watch Band for Amazfit Watch nato Watch Replacement|Watchbands| - AliExpress
what about you?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> That's a great suggestion I hadn't thought of. I like how you matched the red stripe with the red tip of the second hand.


That's what I do


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Addies willard watch at #26 416 looks very nice
> Is there a link, or good shop, to find this ?
> ...


I picked up the "Addiesdive" branded one last year, it came on a fairly decent nato, for around £25.
Comes in a nice, cushioned military style box & keeps perfect time.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> That's what I do


I see Mecaquartz written on the dial. What does this imply? I thought we had only chronographs that were mecaquartz, i.e normal time quartz, chrono function mechanical.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I see Mecaquartz written on the dial. What does this imply? I thought we had only chronographs that were mecaquartz, i.e normal time quartz, chrono function mechanical.


Seiko VH31 movement, mimics a mecanical sweeping seconds hand but is a quartz.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

After promising not to buy any more watches, I did weaken a bit and bought a watch strap and a couple of other small items, all from different sellers. I made sure each was cheaper than 22 euros, so I won't be hit by the customs office.

Then I got this unexpected status that AliExpress has combined them from all the different sellers into one package. Never seen this before on AliExpress.

And given that the combined value is certainly more than 22 euros, so will get stuck in customs, I am not sure it is the convenient "upgrade" that AliExpress is claiming it to be.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Seiko VH31 movement, mimics a mecanical sweeping seconds hand but is a quartz.


Ah, ok, just a 4 beats per second quartz! First time I see this being referred as mecaquartz...


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> After promising not to buy any more watches, I did weaken a bit and bought a watch strap and a couple of other small items, all from different sellers. I made sure each was cheaper than 22 euros, so I won't be hit by the customs office.
> 
> Then I got this unexpected status that AliExpress has combined them from all the different sellers into one package. Never seen this before on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


Yikes


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> After promising not to buy any more watches, I did weaken a bit and bought a watch strap and a couple of other small items, all from different sellers. I made sure each was cheaper than 22 euros, so I won't be hit by the customs office.
> 
> Then I got this unexpected status that AliExpress has combined them from all the different sellers into one package. Never seen this before on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


This is scary indeed, but will simply become irrelevant by July 1st for the EU. In reality after that date it will probably be a good thing, single package less "traffic" at customs faster receipt. Just hope that they indeed have a trigger not to pass over the 150 euro limit in combined shipping.

I have always tried to keep payments below 22 euros so that I could send the credit card statement copy to customs in the case they asked for it for straps etc.
Greek customs are a big mess currently, I am nearing the date where I can get full refunds for the watches purchased in the big sale. Hopefully, after the 1st of July things will become much faster.
I wanted to buy some straps in this sale, but I am next to certain they will arrive after the 1st of July leading to extravagant customs clearance costs for 3-15 euro items.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> These have been around for a while, and initially it was implied that they had tritium tubes. The tubes are actually lume filled, and do a pretty good job.


;=)
looks like an interesting selection, i'd like to try some but alloy worries me a bit, But also i'm wondering if i'm not gonna be struck by VA_custom_taxes combo (nice combo isn't it ? ).
Off how much can it increase the price ? Even more if it's for items ordered before 1st of july too.
Will sales decrease ? I guess they're going to open many warehouses from within EU


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

;=)
THanks for the pictures, looks nice, i'd like to try them.
green or blue lume ? Hummm 



Caledonia said:


> I picked up the "Addiesdive" branded one last year, it came on a fairly decent nato, for around £25.
> Comes in a nice, cushioned military style box & keeps perfect time.
> View attachment 15892550
> View attachment 15892551
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

bought the blue dial willard from addiesdive, i hope i will receive something with a nice logo text on the dial, it seems there are various versions and so they send what they have, aidis, addies or whatever they have, no name would be cool 

Also there was a Belgium warehouse, i paid more for an announced 5 days shipping time. Is this something you've seen already ? Will it be able to manage it's way in between the covid stuck stuff all around ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> bought the blue dial willard from addiesdive, i hope i will receive something with a nice logo text on the dial, it seems there are various versions and so they send what they have, aidis, addies or whatever they have, no name would be cool


Why don't you communicate with the seller to make sure what you'll receive exactly?


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

mougino said:


> Seiko VH31 movement, mimics a mecanical sweeping seconds hand but is a quartz.


I should learn to read and look at the picture first 😂


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Alex_B. said:


> Uh no. It's a hybrid movement meaning that timekeeping is quartz but the chrono is mechanical. (So it does not use a vh31 but a Seiko vk64)


Uh no  the Wolbrook that Crass was asking about is a 3 hander, not a chrono, it does use a VH31 as per its product page.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

mougino said:


> Uh no
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right. My apologies 😀


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

manchette said:


> bought the blue dial willard from addiesdive, i hope i will receive something with a nice logo text on the dial, it seems there are various versions and so they send what they have, aidis, addies or whatever they have, no name would be cool
> 
> Also there was a Belgium warehouse, i paid more for an announced 5 days shipping time. Is this something you've seen already ? Will it be able to manage it's way in between the covid stuck stuff all around ?


When I bought mine last year I just used AliEx standard shipping from China, think it arrived in the UK in around 10 days.
I specifically looked for the newer 'Addiesdive' one as I didn't like the Aidis/Addies logo.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Why don't you communicate with the seller to make sure what you'll receive exactly?


Isn't it too late ? i mean can i change it ? THey haven't sent it yet, and i'm not sure of the choice offered, it's either addis or addiesdive and also 2 versions for the text at the bottom of the dial. (maybe not a big deal, but i'd rather avoid an awful logo/name)
What would you ask the seller : a picture of what they've got to send at the moment ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> Also there was a Belgium warehouse, i paid more for an announced 5 days shipping time. Is this something you've seen already ? Will it be able to manage it's way in between the covid stuck stuff all around ?


Yes, wherever possible I buy from the Belgium warehouses. Most recently, my San Martin Great Wave Willard was from the Belgium warehouse, and it arrived in less than a week. And didn't get stopped by customs, which is the second great benefit.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Caledonia said:


> When I bought mine last year I just used AliEx standard shipping from China, think it arrived in the UK in around 10 days.
> I specifically looked for the newer 'Addiesdive' one as I didn't like the Aidis/Addies logo.


I usually use the cheapest shipping but now there is this story of taxes added, i wanted something from within EU, hoping it'll arrive quicker too.
The one you bought i'd like it too, but i'm afraid to be taxed with Vat and others customs 'gifts', which might increase the price of the watch (for me).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, wherever possible I buy from the Belgium warehouses. Most recently, my San Martin Great Wave Willard was from the Belgium warehouse, and it arrived in less than a week. And didn't get stopped by customs, which is the second great benefit.


This looks very nice indeed, thank you


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

13 days from China to California for my Willard.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

manchette said:


> I usually use the cheapest shipping but now there is this story of taxes added, i wanted something from within EU, hoping it'll arrive quicker too.
> The one you bought i'd like it too, but i'm afraid to be taxed with Vat and others customs 'gifts', which might increase the price of the watch (for me).


Yes, that's a fair point you make.
I bought mine before the tax issues last year, enjoy the watch when it arrives 👍


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Isn't it too late ? i mean can i change it ? THey haven't sent it yet, and i'm not sure of the choice offered, it's either addis or addiesdive and also 2 versions for the text at the bottom of the dial. (maybe not a big deal, but i'd rather avoid an awful logo/name)
> What would you ask the seller : a picture of what they've got to send at the moment ?


Not too late until it is shipped. Ask them what they have and negotiate.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, wherever possible I buy from the Belgium warehouses. Most recently, my San Martin Great Wave Willard was from the Belgium warehouse, and it arrived in less than a week. And didn't get stopped by customs, which is the second great benefit.


I'm waiting for mine (which I found cheaper on ebay), some photos of your watch would help me pass the wait ;-)


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mykkus said:


> 13 days from China to California for my Willard.


Yes, I was very impressed with the shipping times during the recent Anniversary Sale. I got everything I ordered in about 15-17 days. I am in Houston and it appears everything arrives in the US through California. So, it makes sense it takes a few more days to get to me. Let's hope they keep this up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> After promising not to buy any more watches, I did weaken a bit and bought a watch strap and a couple of other small items, all from different sellers. I made sure each was cheaper than 22 euros, so I won't be hit by the customs office.
> 
> Then I got this unexpected status that AliExpress has combined them from all the different sellers into one package. Never seen this before on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


This happens with my orders a lot. Inside the big package I find all of the individual packages wrapped as if they were going to go separately - each addressed to me and with its individual return address. So you might be OK because anyone peeking inside will see that even though the common denominator is AE, they're obviously from various sellers.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Not too late until it is shipped. Ask them what they have and negotiate.


I asked them, let's see how it goes.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A few weeks ago, I replaced the ugly fake crocodile strap on my Phylida Aquanaut with a very colourful NATO. I really liked the look. My father, though, took one look at it and said it looked like a clown's watch, and suggested I tone it down.

Digging through my box of straps, I found a much more understated NATO from San Martin that completely changes the mood of the watch (and even my rather traditional father gave it the thumbs up  ).

Personally, I like both straps, and I love how easy it is to change NATO straps in just a few seconds.

With just these two straps, I feel like I have two watches, rather than one.

Colourful mood:










Understated mood:


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

Sorry, deleted as the question was already answered.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Understated mood:
> 
> View attachment 15893384


Noice!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Casio W-800H vs Skmei 1337 comparison and review




Casio W-800H https://amzn.to/2Qz6tpW 
Skmei 1337 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_ATOzWN *


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> A few weeks ago, I replaced the ugly fake crocodile strap on my Phylida Aquanaut with a very colourful NATO. I really liked the look. My father, though, took one look at it and said it looked like a clown's watch, and suggested I tone it down.
> 
> Digging through my box of straps, I found a much more understated NATO from San Martin that completely changes the mood of the watch (and even my rather traditional father gave it the thumbs  ).
> 
> ...


Not that you asked but kinda I agree with your dad 😅 Bottom one looks better. Any nato strap with 3+ colours is walking a fine line between being colourful and looking silly


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> After promising not to buy any more watches, I did weaken a bit and bought a watch strap and a couple of other small items, all from different sellers. I made sure each was cheaper than 22 euros, so I won't be hit by the customs office.
> 
> Then I got this unexpected status that AliExpress has combined them from all the different sellers into one package. Never seen this before on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


I've had this happen twice recently, with 4 jiffy bags from different sellers all placed into one somewhere in the UK and then forwarded to me. No hold ups or fees to pay, thankfully.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just received my 40 mm Bliger Explorer II Polar:








So appart from the bezel (a rotating GMT bezel instead of the fixed smooth Explo one) it's quite spot on! I especially appreciate the black edged hands and indices, and the good dimensions (40 mm diameter, 47.5 mm lug-to-lug, 20 mm lugs and 13.1 mm thickness).

The movement seems to be a Hangzhou GMT, some sort of ETA 2836-2 clone, despite the sticker on the bracelet (lol):
















So I want to change the bezel for a smooth one I have that seems of the good dimensions:
















How does one remove the whole bezel on one of these sub homage cases? I've tried inserting a small screwdriver under the bezel and apply pressure, to no avail...

Thanks!
Nicolas

Bonus: lume shot


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mougino said:


> I just received my 40 mm Bliger Explorer II Polar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try a knife instead of a screwdriver. It provides better leverage.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> I just received my 40 mm Bliger Explorer II Polar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm afraid you need to remove the insert first and then remove the spring that holds the bezel in place.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> I just received my 40 mm Bliger Explorer II Polar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BTW where did you get that smooth bezel from? Can you post a link?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> I'm afraid you need to remove the insert first and then remove the spring that holds the bezel in place.


Why do I need to remove the insert first? It won't change anything to the bezel from experience... (I've removed plenty of inserts, but never a full bezel)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> BTW where did you get that smooth bezel from? Can you post a link?


The donor bezel comes from this Soki, they were on ali some years ago but they don't seem to make them anymore...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> Why do I need to remove the insert first? It won't change anything to the bezel from experience... (I've removed plenty of inserts, but never a full bezel)


Look into Invicta bezels....they use the same thing.

Basically a retaining ring gets inserted after the bezel is in place...this ring sits in a groove on both the case and bezel keeping it in place.

So remove the insert, remove the retaining ring (thin wire in an octagonal shape) and the bezel will pop off.

Seikos and orients use a pressure fit bezel, so yeah, those will just pop off with some force.

These are different, and will break if you try that method hard enough.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Why do I need to remove the insert first? It won't change anything to the bezel from experience... (I've removed plenty of inserts, but never a full bezel)


From what I know, there is a inner spring that holds the bezel onto the case accessible only if you remove the insert. This octagonal (I believe) piece of wire. If you just pry out the bezel with the knife you may damage the round thingy that keeps the spring and the bezel in place. Happened to me once with the debert spectre. Then the only thing you can do is to glue the bezel onto the case. Good riddance to clicks and rotating. But doesnt the explorer have a fixed bezel anyway?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> The donor bezel comes from this Soki, they were on ali some years ago but they don't seem to make them anymore...


Thanks!


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Anyone know if the SKX or some other bezel inserts will fit the addies or steeldive subs?

Would be fun to mod one a little.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Addies follow up : i passed the rest of the sale, i did not want to buy more than 1 watch at the same time, more other from a shop i don't know yet. They answered quickly my question, and asked me what i want : this looks good so far, so that's a good point for them. I'll share more if something good happens.
Any 'no logo' Addies willard happy user|or picture from real life ?

I noticed many Addies watch shops (Addies xyz in their shop name, is the brand the new 'In' ? ) . Is this the same stock they all have ...for it looks they all have the same watches, is this a way to flood the market (so many shops) or are they really _different_ sellers ?
So, have you experienced them or maybe sorted them ?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Look into Invicta bezels....they use the same thing.
> 
> Basically a retaining ring gets inserted after the bezel is in place...this ring sits in a groove on both the case and bezel keeping it in place.
> 
> ...


Yup. I had a San Martin bezel pop off when I dropped it. Would not go back on. I needed to remove the bezel insert and install it that way. For that reason, I'm not sure a solid bezel can be installed in some of these case designs.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Addies follow up : i passed the rest of the sale, i did not want to buy more than 1 watch at the same time, more other from a shop i don't know yet. They answered quickly my question, and asked me what i want : this looks good so far, so that's a good point for them. I'll share more if something good happens.
> Any 'no logo' Addies willard happy user|or picture from real life ?
> ...


The sellers I bought my addies watches from:
DEEPSEAHUNTER Store





DEEPSEAHUNTER Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller DEEPSEAHUNTER Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com





ADDIESDIVE Ali-Global Store





ADDIESDIVE Ali-Global Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller ADDIESDIVE Ali-Global Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com





iFashion-watch Store





Tactical Frog Watch Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller Tactical Frog Watch Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com





Fast delivery, good communication, no qc issues. Bought a couple of fliegers, an skx, a willard and a tuna.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Just ordered a couple clasps from Timelee store. One for my willard and one for my Orient Kamasu which has a particularly loose saftety foldover.
Same ones everyone seems to order. May go back to the bracelet on the willard when that comes in.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Thank you. You look covered 

Have you used them with water ?

I looked too quickly for mine (addiesdive store) and it was sent already actually, plus they said no logo was not available for the blue dial. Expecting it now.



JojX said:


> The sellers I bought my addies watches from:
> DEEPSEAHUNTER Store
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Thank you. You look covered
> 
> ...


Seems I'm sorted. All the usual suspects are there. Did some swinming with the tuna and skx. No issues. But I'm no diver.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> *Casio W-800H vs Skmei 1337 comparison and review
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is one of those SKMEI watches that serves little purpose. The real Casio is a much better watch, in virtually every way, and it only costs $5 more.

If the real Casio costs under $30, it's hard to rationalize the SKMEI knockoff. The construction, reliability and functionality of the SKMEI is so inferior to a Casio, the small discount seems like a foolish "bargain".

I don't understand the market for clones of the Casio A158/A168, F91W, AE1200, W800H, etc.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A few weeks ago, I wrote feedback on AliExpress for my Pagani Planet Ocean. I gave the watch a big thumbs up, but wrote that the box broke the second time I opened it. The watch comes in one of the fancier "premium" boxes that Pagani have started using with their more expensive watches.

Anyway, Pagani Design sent me a message apologising for this, and (without me asking) offered me a full refund of the value of the box, which I gladly accepted. It turned out to be $3, which I guess is the price Pagani Design pay for them. I do believe that value is realistic, given that the inner materials of the box are cardboard, paper, and flimsy plastic. Only the outside cover gives the illusion of "premium".

That $3 would be better spent, I think, on a few minutes of QC on the watches themselves. Few people care about the boxes watches come in, but plenty of people care when the watch arrives with obvious QC issues.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> This is one of those SKMEI watches that serves little purpose. The real Casio is a much better watch, in virtually every way, and it only costs $5 more.
> 
> If the real Casio costs under $30, it's hard to rationalize the SKMEI knockoff. The construction, reliability and functionality of the SKMEI is so inferior to a Casio, the small discount seems like a foolish "bargain".
> 
> I don't understand the market for clones of the Casio A158/A168, F91W, AE1200, W800H, etc.


that skmei is 15USD delivered (until end of June), and usually that Casio is 30-40USD in my country. the price difference depends on country by country
personally i would go all the way for the Casio


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Finally jumped on the Heimdallr/Sharkey bandwagon when they made the Monster with the red dial with the black lumed bezel. I love my two Seiko Monsters so I knew it would work for me, I was just waiting for the right colour combination.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> that skmei is 15USD delivered (until end of June), and usually that Casio is 30-40USD in my country. the price difference depends on country by country
> personally i would go all the way for the Casio


I was going by the $16 vs $11 quoted in the review, that also corresponded to the prices I am seeing for the US. Unfortunately, EU prices and customs fees are usually much higher. Canada also is surprisingly expensive on imported goods.

The SKMEI Official Store on AliExpress is asking $15.99 for their 1335 model. I bought a Casio AE1200WH off Amazon in Feb 2021 for $16.50.



























*Casio AE1200WH**SKMEI 1335*100m WR50m WR10 year battery2 year battery? 4 local times, 
World Time w/31 time zones2 local times39.5mm wide43mm wide5 AlarmsAlarm*___*Mineral CrystalResin Crystal


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Most of us love lume, and I have even seen "lume war" videos, testing which AliEx watches have the best lume. Today, I think I found a watch that has the worst lume 

I have owned this watch for about a year, and only realised this morning that it had any lume at all. Having moved from a very bright room to a dark room, I was surprised to see the indices and hands glowing. I had never noticed that before, so grabbed my phone, opened the camera app, and already the lume was completely gone.

After a few tests with a torch and a stopwatch, I determined that the lume on this watch lasts 20 seconds. In which case, what is the point of lume? If it only lasts a few minutes, or in this extreme case only a few seconds, it seems to be pointless.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Most of us love lume, and I have even seen "lume war" videos, testing which AliEx watches have the best lume. Today, I think I found a watch that has the worst lume
> 
> I have owned this watch for about a year, and only realised this morning that it had any lume at all. Having moved from a very bright room to a dark room, I was surprised to see the indices and hands glowing. I had never noticed that before, so grabbed my phone, opened the camera app, and already the lume was completely gone.
> 
> ...


My DOM W624 has super weak lume (not like this enhanced picture), and it wins this contest because the lume is only on the dial indices, and none on the hands.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Most of us love lume, and I have even seen "lume war" videos, testing which AliEx watches have the best lume. Today, I think I found a watch that has the worst lume
> 
> I have owned this watch for about a year, and only realised this morning that it had any lume at all. Having moved from a very bright room to a dark room, I was surprised to see the indices and hands glowing. I had never noticed that before, so grabbed my phone, opened the camera app, and already the lume was completely gone.
> 
> ...


;=)
Lume is here to make you think you are buying the best product, but to decrease the price they surely use a cheap one.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> My DOM W624 has super weal lume, and it wins this contest because the lume is only on the dial indices, and none on the hands.
> 
> View attachment 15898641


Wow. That really is a terrible design decision. If they had lumed just the hands and not the indices it would at least be slightly useful, even if only for a few minutes of glow time.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Canada also is surprisingly expensive on imported goods.


Can be, but for some reason everything get through to me from AliExpress with no duty or fees, as long as they use the mail.
I suspect Canada Customs accepts the valuations given by the Vendor.
But if they send it Fedex, or UPS, or whatever, than charges for duty and their own slice of the pie get added.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> My DOM W624 has super weal lume, and it wins this contest because the lume is only on the dial indices, and none on the hands.
> 
> View attachment 15898641


In Dutch Dom means stupid/unintelligent ...which is pretty fitting


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

How do you like this watch? Heritor Edgard Automatic Navy Dial Men's Watch HR9103


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pablo37 said:


> How do you like this watch? Heritor Edgard Automatic Navy Dial Men's Watch HR9103


The 45mm case might kill it for many of us. The price point seems to warrant a sapphire crystal, since this is not a well known brand.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

pablo37 said:


> How do you like this watch? Heritor Edgard Automatic Navy Dial Men's Watch HR9103


I think Heritor is one of the Watch Gang brands. I have only learned of Watch Gang recently, but it is (seriously) a "watch subscription service", where people pay a monthly fee, and then are sent a random watch every month. Most of those watches are from brands that are owned by the Watch Gang company, so they can have a fake "retail price" attached which is much higher than the monthly subscription fee, so the subscriber thinks they are getting a bargain. Heritor seems to be one such brand that Watch Gang delivers. Unforunately, when the subscribers try to sell them on ebay, they find the resale value is very low. Overall, not highly specced watches at all. You can get better value on AliExpress.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Can be, but for some reason everything get through to me from AliExpress with no duty or fees, as long as they use the mail.
> I suspect Canada Customs accepts the valuations given by the Vendor.
> But if they send it Fedex, or UPS, or whatever, than charges for duty and their own slice of the pie get added.


If you jinxed it, I'll go all "Taken" on you


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

pablo37 said:


> How do you like this watch? Heritor Edgard Automatic Navy Dial Men's Watch HR9103


They sold them a few times on Drop.com I think for $79-99USD
I passed every time, mainly due to 45mm.
You can find more info and buyer reviews HERE


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

About Addies tuna : i saw some defaults, clients reporting a problem with bracelet being loose, and watchmaker asking twice the price of the watch to repair (drill and replace some part), or date not working ok . How come date is not working ok with an NH 35. Is this something that comes often ? Some also said it is not sapphire... (diver watch store), the watch was 10$ less than elsewhere but these comments made me pondering ... Today they increased the price , some clients were asking why is this one less expensive than elsewhere ... i'll look closely at mine.
example








111.52US $ 66% de réduction|Addies – montre automatique de plongée pour hommes, NH35A saphir cristal céramique lunette lumineuse 30bar en acier, thon | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

I' ve also ordered a tuna during last weeks sale. Finally decided to go with the slightly more expensive Steeldive. Even when similar, they show some small differences, which imho justify the price difference (black dial comes with a black date wheel, seconds hand is painted). Other than that, I don't think, there is a big difference in quality. I also own an Addies Captain Willard homage, which is completely fine (but also differs from the Steeldive version: the crystal has no chamfered edges, which gives it a less blingy look and therefore made me prefer the cheaper version).
If you experience quality problems, this seems to be more related to the missing qc for many of these watches, than the watch brand itself (even buyers of the more expensive Heimdallr and San Martin watches lately complained here and there).
It seems to be a bit of a lottery: the higher the sales numbers go, the more qc problems arise.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest review is up, and it's a special one.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

oops


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Is there a way to search AliExpress for watches that ship from within the EU? I can't work out how to do it.

For example, a couple of months ago I bought a watch from the San Martin Official store, and that particular watch had the option to be shipped direct from Belgium, which was fast and save me loads of money due to zero import tax.

But do I really have to click on every watch to see which countries it ships from, or is there someway to search for only those shipping from EU countries?

I can't see how to do it from here, and it seems like such an obviously useful feature, that I would be surprised if it isn't there:





__





Find All China Products On Sale from San Martin Official Store on Aliexpress.com - San Martin Fashion Men's Watch 40mm Pilot Automatic Mechanical YN55 PT5000 SW200 Stainless Steel Luminous Waterproof 100m,San Martin Mens Watch New 43mm GMT Classic Business Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watches for Men Sapphire 10Bar BGW-9 Luminous,San Martin Luxury Men Watch Titanium Original Design MOP Dial Limited Edition Mechanical Watches Sapphire 200M Leather Strap and more


San Martin Official Store has All Kinds of San Martin Fashion Men's Watch 40mm Pilot Automatic Mechanical YN55 PT5000 SW200 Stainless Steel Luminous Waterproof 100m,San Martin Mens Watch New 43mm GMT Classic Business Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watches for Men Sapphire 10Bar BGW-9 Luminous,San...




sanmartin.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Is there a way to search AliExpress for watches that ship from within the EU? I can't work out how to do it.
> 
> For example, a couple of months ago I bought a watch from the San Martin Official store, and that particular watch had the option to be shipped direct from Belgium, which was fast and save me loads of money due to zero import tax.
> 
> ...


Search for an item and get the results. Near the top of the results page, you will see several filter options, including a drop-down "Ships from" filter.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> Search for an item and get the results. Near the top of the results page, you will see several filter options, including a drop-down "Ships from" filter.
> 
> View attachment 15902895


Great, thanks! I was looking to do it from a particular store, such as the San Martin Official Store. But since it seems I can't do that, this solution looks like a good alternative. Thanks again!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Has anybody seen the Cronos Datejust homage before?

Are there any reviews out there, or do you possibly own one?









220.61US $ 31% OFF|Cronos Date Luxury Men Dress Watch Stainless Steel 5 Links Bracelet Copper-nickel Platinum Pvd Bezel 100m Water Resistant - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody seen the Cronos Datejust homage before?
> 
> Are there any reviews out there, or do you possibly own one?
> 
> ...


Gary from ILW has a video, but IIRC it's just shots from the page. you can bet your bottom dollar he's going to be the first to have one on hand though since he's so close with them.

I jokingly asked the cronos IG page to get one for review and they asked to see my channel....so that's something ? maybe it'll happen.

it does look nice, though. the jubilee, assuming it's the same one from the GMT, is FANTASTIC.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

In case you're looking for a decent cheap nato I was pretty satisfied with this one 2.44US $ 50% OFF|Canvas Nylon NATO Strap 20mm 22mm High Quality Fashion Striped Band Waterproof Bracelet Replacement Accessories Silver Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress that I got for this









Nice weave that doesn't fray, brushed hardware. We'll see how it stands some wear and tear but for now, I'm happy!

Good accurate colour shade from the listing as well, which was kind of crucial to me for this build.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

My Addiesdive just came in. I'm frankly blown away for the $83 shipped I paid. Very nice bezel action (better than my Seizenn 6105-8000 homage), very nice details on the dial, nice and comfortable on my 6.5" wrist.

Haven't seen the lume yet or tried to size the bracelet (which admittedly isn't impressive but will be functional), but this is a stupid value. Here's a quick pic on a FKM rubber strap also from Ali.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Not very current with Seikos models, but Addie's has a pretty cool "manta" dial...using whalesharks it looks like.

Pretty cool though.









172.84US $ 42% OFF|Addies Dive 2021 New Men Watch NH35 Automatic Watch Sapphire Crystal 200m Diver Stainless Steel Case BGW9 Super Luminous Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## erhodes (May 22, 2021)

So i made a different thread on this but was directed to ask the question here to get more of a response.
I ordered a heimdallr darth engineer from heimdallrwatches.com last week. Seems to be great communication with the company but haven’t seen many reviews on their tuna homage.
Anyone have one that can say how they like it. Saw the lug to lug is short for some people but hoping the metal bracelet or a nato will make it work better.

side note. Anyone order from them recently to the states and know what ship time is like? Shipped friday morning


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Gary from ILW has a video, but IIRC it's just shots from the page. you can bet your bottom dollar he's going to be the first to have one on hand though since he's so close with them.


I wrote to Gary last night, and he wrote back pretty quickly. His Cronus DateJust is scheduled to arrive today, by coincidence. He seemed quite excited by it, and promised to rip that box open and make a video very soon.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

My new Pagani Design arrived today. This one really has surprised me actually. Love it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> My new Pagani Design arrived today. This one really has surprised me actually. Love it.
> 
> View attachment 15903842


I think that is the best Pagani ever made. It was actually my first Pagani and still my favourite. Good choice. And nice dog too


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Not very current with Seikos models, but Addie's has a pretty cool "manta" dial...using whalesharks it looks like.
> 
> Pretty cool though.
> 
> ...


That is an interesting dial.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

I received my addies willard, blue dial like below, arrived quickly, looks ok but haven't seen the details yet (put it back in its box) for what i saw at 1st glance was really disappointing , not as expected to say the least (Addiesdive store ) : 
the Triangle you can see on the blue ring is not at the right place but on the right, near the 10 indice. 
Also when i try to move it to 12 o'clock the grey part turns to the left ... but the blue one does not and stays in the wrong place.
I'm i missing something ? Is there a tip to set it ok ?

Mama mia i 1st wondered if this was a bad joke from Addiesdive store ... 
Looks like nothing is checked before sending (to this point that's sad), or they've got so much they're trying to get rid of them at low cost 

So, is this something that you ask money for and how much ?

Thank you ! :=)



nyonya said:


> My Addiesdive just came in. I'm frankly blown away for the $83 shipped I paid. Very nice bezel action (better than my Seizenn 6105-8000 homage), very nice details on the dial, nice and comfortable on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Haven't seen the lume yet or tried to size the bracelet (which admittedly isn't impressive but will be functional), but this is a stupid value. Here's a quick pic on a FKM rubber strap also from Ali.
> 
> View attachment 15903389


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

;=)
Your picture looks good, better than the one i received i think . Dial looks good, color and logo seem nice.
Which shop was it please ? 
(i looked at mine quickly but it seems color is not as bright and logo is thinner on mine)

Thank you 



nyonya said:


> My Addiesdive just came in. I'm frankly blown away for the $83 shipped I paid. Very nice bezel action (better than my Seizenn 6105-8000 homage), very nice details on the dial, nice and comfortable on my 6.5" wrist.
> 
> Haven't seen the lume yet or tried to size the bracelet (which admittedly isn't impressive but will be functional), but this is a stupid value. Here's a quick pic on a FKM rubber strap also from Ali.
> 
> View attachment 15903389


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

manchette said:


> ;=)
> Your picture looks good, better than the one i received i think . Dial looks good, color and logo seem nice.
> Which shop was it please ?
> (i looked at mine quickly but it seems color is not as bright and logo is thinner on mine)
> ...


I got mine here: https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10000...er_id=9abfbe2c40f7425c8de52588bccda98f&is_c=N

I don't quite understand the problem you're having - can you post a picture or video of the issue?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

manchette said:


> the Triangle you can see on the blue ring is not at the right place but on the right, near the 10 indice.
> Also when i try to move it to 12 o'clock the grey part turns to the left ... but the blue one does not and stays in the wrong place.
> I'm i missing something ? Is there a tip to set it ok ?


A few pictures would be helpful, but it sounds like the bezel insert is stuck to the crystal instead of the bezel ring. This could have happened because of sloppy assembly (likely) or because the watch got very warm and the bezel insert adhesive shifted (unlikely).

In either case, this is probably a pretty easy fix if you have a hair dryer, a toothpick, rubbing alcohol and some super glue (or hypo cement): heat the bezel with the hair dryer, use the toothpick to gently pry up the bezel insert (moving the toothpick all the way around the insert and taking care not to bend it), clean off the existing adhesive with alcohol once the insert is removed, add a small amount of cement to the outer edge of the bezel insert, align and reinstall.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Ordered several items, all from different sellers on Ali express. All but one order were placed on the 3rd of this month, the other was ordered on the 5th. Today they ALL showed up, TOGETHER. AT THE SAME TIME! This is unheard of for me. My other orders that contained multiple items from multiple sellers showed up piece by piece over a long period of time. 
Ali combined these orders into 2 packages, instead of 6 or 7 different packages. I like that.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

junkCollector said:


> Ordered several items, all from different sellers on Ali express. All but one order were placed on the 3rd of this month, the other was ordered on the 5th. Today they ALL showed up, TOGETHER. AT THE SAME TIME! This is unheard of for me. My other orders that contained multiple items from multiple sellers showed up piece by piece over a long period of time.
> Ali combined these orders into 2 packages, instead of 6 or 7 different packages. I like that.


This seems to be the way forward and it looks scary!!! We have to wait first for the EU customers if the VAT is collected at Ali and then if customs officers are going to open this big package to check and possibly add duties. I mean think the scenario of one watch at 130 euros and just buying 4-5 straps equalling another 30 euros and they all end up in a box. The officer opens it, adds the value because it is a single box and sees it is over the 150 euro limit and adds duties and fees for clearance. If this takes place we will be forced to account for it and so long for buying multiple watches at sales (no that I think of it, it might be good in the long run  ). 
I have been abstaining from purchases since I have yet to receive my big sale watches, waiting patiently to get customs clearance for the past 40 days and do not want to be caught in the rules change on the 1st of July...And I so much wanted especially one strap which costs 14 euros. If it got delayed and got opened at customs I would have to pay min. another 18 euros on fees/vat which of course does not make any sense at all.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> My new Pagani Design arrived today. This one really has surprised me actually. Love it.


Have that one with the silver dial, for the money indeed a very nice watch (not very legible though, imho).










Received the PD "Explorer" few days ago, with a terrible (loose and unaligned) bezel. Opened dispute. Seller said yeah that's how it's supposed to be, and even supplied his own video showing they "all" (he showed two) have it.

Needles to say, was not so impressed. Sending the watch back (this was offered) I didn't feel like because of the shipping cost so I asked for a discount. This was rejected, I could simply send it back (which costs almost half the price of the entire watch).

Escalated it to AliExpress customer service, explaining the situation and asking for a $35 discount. This was approved upon immediately and the dispute closed.

So, all in all, after buying five PD's from the same store this is what you get. For me: no more PD's, ever.

See below video for the "within specs" bezel action 👍🏼

Enough other brands (with their own QC issues of course) to pick from. Received the amazing Heimdallr Monster few days ago and two Steeldives are underway (Willard and yellow Tuna), hopefully skipping customs.

Rant over. Checking out the lume on the Monster to feel less annoyed and disappointed 😋


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Received the PD "Explorer" few days ago, with a terrible (loose and unaligned) bezel.


Wow >_< that's pretty terrible. I would have sent it back, maybe that thing will fall while you're wearing it...


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

mougino said:


> Wow >_< that's pretty terrible. I would have sent it back, maybe that thing will fall while you're wearing it...


Uploaded one of the factory sent video's, showing it's supposed to be like this.

So sending back and asking for another one was not an option. Shipping costs really really bothered me so trying to live with it I guess


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

whitemb said:


> A few pictures would be helpful, but it sounds like the bezel insert is stuck to the crystal instead of the bezel ring. This could have happened because of sloppy assembly (likely) or because the watch got very warm and the bezel insert adhesive shifted (unlikely).
> 
> In either case, this is probably a pretty easy fix if you have a hair dryer, a toothpick, rubbing alcohol and some super glue (or hypo cement): heat the bezel with the hair dryer, use the toothpick to gently pry up the bezel insert (moving the toothpick all the way around the insert and taking care not to bend it), clean off the existing adhesive with alcohol once the insert is removed, add a small amount of cement to the outer edge of the bezel insert, align and reinstall.


It looks like what you said above yes, the blue part does not move, only the outer part does => Thank you  I'm not quite sure about the glue or cement though, which one is needed ?

My insert is a bit like the PD above, the PD's moves, mine does not at all  ... same QC/factory ? 

Which way/site do you use to be sure the seller is going to be able to read the picture or video proof of the default ? (i'm afraid that they are not able to access the web as freely as us)

Thanks   
(search for a good ⌚On)


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

manchette said:


> Which way/site do you use to be sure the seller is going to be able to read the picture or video proof of the default ? (i'm afraid that they are not able to access the web as freely as us)


Uploaded simply to AliExpress directly using the app.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Search for an item and get the results. Near the top of the results page, you will see several filter options, including a drop-down "Ships from" filter.
> 
> View attachment 15902895


i entered xiaomi in the search window, 40k+ results. dropping down the "Ship from" there are 2 options, my country (which is nonsense) and China. but if i check a particular store, for example for a 200 dollar phone device then beside China, France and Spain come up.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Have that one with the silver dial, for the money indeed a very nice watch (not very legible though, imho).
> 
> View attachment 15904359
> 
> ...


Why would you write off Pagani Design when it seems like (a) you're generally satisfied with 4 of the 5 PD watches you purchased and (b) the customer service problem you had was with the seller? Why wouldn't you just buy future PDs from a different seller?

Frankly, most sellers on AliExpress would not put customer service at the top of their priority list. You'd just have to stop buying from AliExpress entirely.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Frogles : An example : If i use 'addies watch' in the search box from the homepage of Ali it gives me more choice : 10 countries, 1621 results ; e.g : from Belgium 2 pages and 84 results.
From your country it'll be quicker. 'Funny' (or dodgy) that more options seem to be available from a store than from the main page.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Why would you write off Pagani Design when it seems like (a) you're generally satisfied with 4 of the 5 PD watches you purchased and (b) the customer service problem you had was with the seller? Why wouldn't you just buy future PDs from a different seller?
> 
> Frankly, most sellers on AliExpress would not put customer service at the top of their priority list. You'd just have to stop buying from AliExpress entirely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess the seller is not manufacturing, just buying and selling, if defaults are often they are coming from the source.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I see a sale going on, from my basket it says the sale is other in 15 hours, run just run.
Not sure what it applies to though, not seen on the main page either, is this deal of the day ?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Uploaded one of the factory sent video's, showing it's supposed to be like this.
> 
> So sending back and asking for another one was not an option. Shipping costs really really bothered me so trying to live with it I guess


Mine had the same issue, it can be adjusted to be a little more solid to a certain extent. 

Oh and I got a partial refund for the issue in minutes, submitting a claim to Aliexpress completely bypassing the seller.


----------



## xxxbud (May 14, 2021)

Is Steeldive Store ( STEELDIVE Store - Detaliczny sklep online, Najczęściej sprzedawany i więcej AliExpress ) on Aliexpress authorized shop with 3 years warranty like on website steeldives.com?
I see that warranty card is not signed. So how does warranty card from steeldives.com looks like?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Affordable watches review channel *


----------



## xxxbud (May 14, 2021)

Did some1 buy a Steeldive watch from steeldives. com ?? Is 3 years warranty? How does the warranty card looks like compare to Aliexpress one e.g. from Steeldive Store - they claim only a 1 year warranty.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

xxxbud said:


> Did some1 buy a Steeldive watch from steeldives. com ?? Is 3 years warranty? How does the warranty card looks like compare to Aliexpress one e.g. from Steeldive Store - they claim only a 1 year warranty.


AliExpress warranty?


----------



## xxxbud (May 14, 2021)

cuica said:


> AliExpress warranty?


So steeldives . com is official website? They are bunch of others websites like this. I'm confused ;/


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> View attachment 15904282


Took all of this that came today, and swapped out a jacked out movement on one of my other watches. Never done that before, and it was kind of fun. Swapped my dial and hands over to the new movement. Pretty easy. The press for hand installation worked like a charm. Took the press apart to use it like a pen style install tool for the seconds hand. Didn't take me but thirty minutes, not bad for my first time doing so. Only scratched my dial in one tiny spot due to a shaky hand but it's barely noticeable to me now that it's all back together.

Tools and nh35 movement from Ali express, and I'm not ashamed of it.

Now I want to mod some of my watches now that I know how easy and fun it can be with the right tools.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> Took all of this that came today, and swapped out a jacked out movement on one of my other watches. Never done that before, and it was kind of fun. Swapped my dial and hands over to the new movement. Pretty easy. The press for hand installation worked like a charm. Took the press apart to use it like a pen style install tool for the seconds hand. Didn't take me but thirty minutes, not bad for my first time doing so. Only scratched my dial in one tiny spot due to a shaky hand but it's barely noticeable to me now that it's all back together.
> 
> Tools and nh35 movement from Ali express, and I'm not ashamed of it.
> 
> Now I want to mod some of my watches now that I know how easy and fun it can be with the right tools.


Awesome!!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Read about problems users had when they have just received their watches and the trouble they went through solving (or not). If you have a problem with a watch in 1 or 2 years that warranty siple will not work.



xxxbud said:


> So steeldives . com is official website? They are bunch of others websites like this. I'm confused ;/


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

I figure if you stick with NH35/36 powered watches.... If you generally like the watch, for the cost of a service you can get a new movement.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

xxxbud said:


> Is Steeldive Store ( STEELDIVE Store - Detaliczny sklep online, Najczęściej sprzedawany i więcej AliExpress ) on Aliexpress authorized shop with 3 years warranty like on website steeldives.com?
> I see that warranty card is not signed. So how does warranty card from steeldives.com looks like?


Aliexpress warranty? Only if you believe in unicorns, gold at the end of rainbows and paying retail for a Rolex $ubmariner.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Why would you write off Pagani Design when it seems like (a) you're generally satisfied with 4 of the 5 PD watches you purchased and (b) the customer service problem you had was with the seller? Why wouldn't you just buy future PDs from a different seller?
> 
> Frankly, most sellers on AliExpress would not put customer service at the top of their priority list. You'd just have to stop buying from AliExpress entirely.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not solely because of this seller but after receiving other brands and the insane price increase of PD lately I'd rather spend my money on something else. The lume on every PD is laughable as well, compared to other watches, also in the same price range.

And almost every recently introduced PD model isn't in a "oh that's cheap let's try it!" league (for me) so that I'd rather buy a Heimdallr or Steeldive, for example.

This was just the final nail in the coffin I guess.


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

How do you guys get over PD name and logo? Huge deal breaker for me.


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

I just purchased a type A pilot watch from Geervo. Seiko automatic movement, no branding on the dial, under $100. Already purchased a leather strap elsewhere - one weakness I have found with Aliexpress, expected at this price point, is that you can’t pick a longer than average strap, which I tend to need.


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Not very current with Seikos models, but Addie's has a pretty cool "manta" dial...using whalesharks it looks like.


Looks great.
Can't make much sense of the quoted dimensions, though:

Case diameter: 44.5mm (not including crown)
Case length: 42.5mm (total length from top to bottom)
Shell thickness: 14.5mm (including lens and bottom cover)
Case ear position: 20mm (the place where the case and the strap are connected) 

If the lug width is actually 20mm, then it does appear the case width would be 42.5 or 43mm, going from the proportions. I can't see what the 44.5mm could be, though - surely not the lug-to-lug measure...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

MattV001 said:


> Looks great.
> Can't make much sense of the quoted dimensions, though:
> 
> Case diameter: 44.5mm (not including crown)
> ...


Sumos are in the 44mm range right? My guess is the 42mm dimension is the bezel diameter, case protrudes from the bezel.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> I just purchased a type A pilot watch from Geervo. Seiko automatic movement, no branding on the dial, under $100. Already purchased a leather strap elsewhere - one weakness I have found with Aliexpress, expected at this price point, is that you can't pick a longer than average strap, which I tend to need.


Sweet! Which one did you get? I've been eyeing off this one









54.1US $ 50% OFF|44mm Geervo Light Blue Dial Asian 6497 17 Jewels Mechanical Hand Wind Movement Men's Watch Green Luminous Mechanical Watches 152 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





But also the type B dial


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Nikola237 said:


> How do you guys get over PD name and logo? Huge deal breaker for me.


I can't speak for others, but I like the Pagani Design name and logo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> I can't speak for others, but I like the Pagani Design name and logo.


I agree. I think it's quite good branding (both name and logo) overall, and miles above the usual standard seen on AliX!

If you dislike it because it's so obviously pretentious in a way that has no authenticity in terms of the nationality suggested, or of the importance of 'design' in their product portfolio, then I completely agree, but it doesn't dissuade me from considering their products. Authenticity is generally in short supply


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

manchette said:


> Frogles : An example : If i use 'addies watch' in the search box from the homepage of Ali it gives me more choice : 10 countries, 1621 results ; e.g : from Belgium 2 pages and 84 results.
> From your country it'll be quicker. 'Funny' (or dodgy) that more options seem to be available from a store than from the main page.


no luck


----------



## shitmat (May 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Sumos are in the 44mm range right? My guess is the 42mm dimension is the bezel diameter, case protrudes from the bezel.


The current SPB101/103/105 models are 44.5mm case diameter and 52mm lug to lug length, which sounds massive until you factor in the downward curve of the lugs. They are hefty though, no doubt.

Def not suitable for wrists < 7"

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> A few weeks ago, I replaced the ugly fake crocodile strap on my Phylida Aquanaut with a very colourful NATO. I really liked the look. My father, though, took one look at it and said it looked like a clown's watch, and suggested I tone it down.
> 
> Digging through my box of straps, I found a much more understated NATO from San Martin that completely changes the mood of the watch (and even my rather traditional father gave it the thumbs up  ).
> 
> ...


I've also struggled with the Aquanaut. I think after all is said and done, the dial looks like it's too small, probably due to the frame.

Someone had mentioned a light leather strap and I found that didn't seem to work so well. Now it's on a Milanese mesh but I thought the shark mesh kinda worked.

It can't be accused of being a strap whore and I'm not even sure the blue original rubber one really works.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> I've also struggled with the Aquanaut. I think after all is said and done, the dial looks like it's too small, probably due to the frame.
> 
> Someone had mentioned a light leather strap and I found that didn't seem to work so well. Now it's on a Milanese mesh but I thought the shark mesh kinda worked.
> 
> It can't be accused of being a strap whore and I'm not even sure the blue original rubber one really works.


I agree - it is the very opposite of a strap monster. I have tried loads of straps and bracelets, and not found any that look right. The grey/blue NATO seems to be the best I have found so far, but still not perfectly happy with it.

Mind you, I have searched on Chrono24, and don't like the straps and bracelets shown on PP Aquanauts there either 





__





Patek Philippe Aquanaut koupit na Chrono24


Hodinky Patek Philippe Aquanaut na Chrono24 – celosvětovém tržišti s luxusními hodinkami. Porovnejte a kupte za nejlepší ceny.




www.chrono24.cz


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm starting to wonder whether I'm too easily pleased considering how happy these are making me. But anyway, here's another one I love.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I'm starting to wonder whether I'm too easily pleased considering how happy these are making me. But anyway, here's another one I love.
> 
> View attachment 15905598
> 
> ...


That really is a lovely dial. I have it in the same colour (but sterile). It is yet another watch where I am still searching for the perfect strap or bracelet.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> That really is a lovely dial. I have it in the same colour (but sterile). It is yet another watch where I am still searching for the perfect strap or bracelet.


I'm thinking about grabbing a brown one of these for it









21.31US $ 18% OFF|Wocci Watch Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm Full Grain Leather Watch Band Red With Beige Stitching Elegant Vintage Watchband Replacement - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> I'm starting to wonder whether I'm too easily pleased considering how happy these are making me. But anyway, here's another one I love.
> 
> View attachment 15905598
> 
> ...


Yup


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I'm starting to wonder whether I'm too easily pleased considering how happy these are making me. But anyway, here's another one I love.
> 
> View attachment 15905598
> 
> ...


Lovely strap that. Mind sharing the link?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> Lovely strap that. Mind sharing the link?


Glad you asked as I'm very impressed with the quality of it. Nice and soft, reacts to stress just like my other horween straps (colour sort of shifts and returns when bent). It's very similar to my leather Zelos strap actually, but about half the price.

Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps








19.94US $ 5% OFF|Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Glad you asked as I'm very impressed with the quality of it. Nice and soft, reacts to stress just like my other horween straps (colour sort of shifts and returns when bent). It's very similar to my leather Zelos strap actually, but about half the price.
> 
> Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> Now it's on a _*Milanese mesh*_ but I thought the *shark mesh *kinda worked.


Can anyone explain the difference?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Have that one with the silver dial, for the money indeed a very nice watch (not very legible though, imho).
> 
> View attachment 15904359
> 
> ...


Seems pretty clear by now Ali sellers have no integrity and will say literally anything to not pay.

Talk to sellers for info, but when it comes to issues go straight to a dispute. Sellers will deny or just waste your time and send you in circles till you give up. I had a seller say they'd send an extra part that broke...got nothing.

'Warranties' are also virtually meaningless. Your ~3 month dispute period is your warranty.



Jugsy said:


> Glad you asked as I'm very impressed with the quality of it. Nice and soft, reacts to stress just like my other horween straps (colour sort of shifts and returns when bent). It's very similar to my leather Zelos strap actually, but about half the price.
> 
> Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps
> 
> ...


Does it say Horween on the strap? Horween Chromexcel intrigues me but don't think I'd chance it on Ali for one


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Are there any good women watches, maybe similar to this one:









5.5US $ |Women's watches brand luxury fashion ladies watch Leather Watch women Female quartz wristwatches montre femme A4|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SerhiyKa said:


> Can anyone explain the difference?


The size of the steel links:
Milanese:








Shark:


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Ban Bolski said:


> Sweet! Which one did you get? I've been eyeing off this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


44mm nh35. Already wear a type B from escapement time.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> 44mm nh35. Already wear a type B from escapement time.
> View attachment 15906160


Is that an AliExpress strap? If so, do you have a link? My ET Flieger is still on the original strap, but yours looks like a nice upgrade!


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm most likely going to buy one of the homage (more like copy) of the British CWC army watch, the G10 model which has been reviewed and most folks are familiar with or the other model with a more of a square'ish type case.

The G10 - 155.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro G10 Pilot Automatic Watch Men 100M Diver NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch 39mm Stainless Steel Military Luminous Clocks 2021 New|Sports Watches| - AliExpress

Also the other similar model - 165.17US $ 17% OFF|Mechanical Military Watch For Men Small Dial Dome Glass Reloj Militar Hombre 10BAR Air Force Clock Tribute 60s NH35 Pilot Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

I'm leaning towards the G10... 






























Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Nikola237 said:


> How do you guys get over PD name and logo? Huge deal breaker for me.


I don't, i don't, it is ugly. Some jump on it, go figure...


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

junkCollector said:


> Took all of this that came today, and swapped out a jacked out movement on one of my other watches. Never done that before, and it was kind of fun. Swapped my dial and hands over to the new movement. Pretty easy. The press for hand installation worked like a charm. Took the press apart to use it like a pen style install tool for the seconds hand. Didn't take me but thirty minutes, not bad for my first time doing so. Only scratched my dial in one tiny spot due to a shaky hand but it's barely noticeable to me now that it's all back together.
> 
> Tools and nh35 movement from Ali express, and I'm not ashamed of it.
> 
> Now I want to mod some of my watches now that I know how easy and fun it can be with the right tools.


Welcome to the rabbit hole.







































Nikola237 said:


> How do you guys get over PD name and logo? Huge deal breaker for me.


Like that.










Just finished debranding the crown on this one with nail files


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

no-time said:


> I'm most likely going to buy one of the homage (more like copy) of the British CWC army watch, the G10 model which has been reviewed and most folks are familiar with or the other model with a more of a square'ish type case.
> 
> The G10 - 155.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro G10 Pilot Automatic Watch Men 100M Diver NH35 Mechanical Wristwatch 39mm Stainless Steel Military Luminous Clocks 2021 New|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


I still enjoy wearing my G10.









155.97US $ 50% OFF|G10 Pilot Automatic Watch Men Nh35 Mechanical Wristwatch 100m Diver Sports 39mm Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clocks - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


























Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> I still enjoy wearing my G10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw your review and I added it to the 'to buy' list. Very informative and helpful review, thank you 

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

manchette said:


> I don't, i don't, it is ugly. Some jump on it, go figure...


I guess different people like different things. Fortunately, there's PAGRNE DESIGN for anyone who doesn't like the Pagani Design name or logo.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

leadbelly2550 said:


> 44mm nh35. Already wear a type B from escapement time.
> View attachment 15906160


Goes down well with the stowa strap, doesn't it?


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Fortunately, there's PAGRNE DESIGN for anyone who doesn't like the Pagani Design name or logo.


After being quite happy with two Pagrne Design Tunas (blue and black/gold) bought a Steeldive version as well, a recently introduced yellow one.

Here a small comparison between the two:



















Level of detail is quite comparable, imho:



















But the lume naturally is not:



















Because of the lume tempted to sell the PD's and buy the same color again from Steeldive or Heimdallr.

Only problem of course is that selling a PD is not the easiest, most probably. Oh well we'll see.

Received a Willard as well:










For the price paid an absolutely incredible watch, I don't think anything comes close as far as I've seen so far.










Amazing lume as well of course.










Now for some strap hunting as the supplied strap (nice looking but after a while rather uncomfortable Steeldive version with the round holes) isn't great.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Glad you asked as I'm very impressed with the quality of it. Nice and soft, reacts to stress just like my other horween straps (colour sort of shifts and returns when bent). It's very similar to my leather Zelos strap actually, but about half the price.
> 
> Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps
> 
> ...


Do you happen to know the width at the buckle?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Got around to sizing the bracelet for the Addiesdive Willard and...yea it's not the best, pretty jangly and light feeling. Definitely thinking of buying the nice milled clasp on Ali which I'm sure would make a big difference - the bracelet doesn't taper right, so I'd need a 20mm clasp?

Any other fitted bracelets available that would be a meaningful upgrade?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

nyonya said:


> the bracelet doesn't taper right, so I'd need a 20mm clasp?


Mine tapers to 18mm.

I haven't looked TOO much into clasps...but don't they measure by 2 widths? the overall width (so 18mm) and the width of the middle link? I don't have the watch any more so maybe someone can grab that measurement for you. if that middle link is 9mm (like most sub bracelets) you are going to want to look for 18mmx9mm clasps


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Pfeffernuss said:


> After being quite happy with two Pagrne Design Tunas (blue and black/gold) bought a Steeldive version as well, a recently introduced yellow one.
> 
> Here a small comparison between the two:
> 
> ...


Way cool


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

JojX said:


> Goes down well with the stowa strap, doesn't it?


Yes. The stock strap was way too short, on the last hole. Stowa's old style strap is much better, softer leather, plenty long, and very reasonably priced, about $44 shipped to USA from Germany. For the incoming watch, I already ordered the same Stowa strap in black & 22mm width.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> Mine tapers to 18mm.
> 
> I haven't looked TOO much into clasps...but don't they measure by 2 widths? the overall width (so 18mm) and the width of the middle link? I don't have the watch any more so maybe someone can grab that measurement for you. if that middle link is 9mm (like most sub bracelets) you are going to want to look for 18mmx9mm clasps


You're right, it does taper to 18mm - that's my mistake.

This is the clasp I mean. I only see one measurement and in the picture it looks like it's the same width on both sides: 5.98US $ 5% OFF|High quality 18mm 20mm 22mm Fold Safety Clasp buckle Deployment Clasp|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Is that an AliExpress strap? If so, do you have a link? My ET Flieger is still on the original strap, but yours looks like a nice upgrade!


It's not. It is a Stowa old style strap. The straps that come with Escapement Time pilot watches are pretty good quality leather, but they are fairly stiff. That means some break-in time. Also, the stock strap was very short for my 8 1/4 inch wrist, which meant I was using the last hole. The Stowa strap is better, softer leather, comes in 2 lengths, normal (which is long) and short, which should be better for smaller wrists, and the price is quite reasonable - under $45 shipped Fedex from Germany to the USA.

for the incoming watch, I already ordered a similar Stowa strap in black. sadly, that Stowa strap will arrive next week, and the watch from China....patience is a virtue when you're getting anything shipped from there.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

leadbelly2550 said:


> Yes. The stock strap was way too short, on the last hole. Stowa's old style strap is much better, softer leather, plenty long, and very reasonably priced, about $44 shipped to USA from Germany. For the incoming watch, I already ordered the same Stowa strap in black & 22mm width.


these work too, put my Type B Escapement Time on the lighter brown and love it:








Genuine Leather Watch Straps / Watch Bands


Genuine leather watch straps and bands for the world's leading watch brands. Find a wide choice of sizes, colours and designs. Free worldwide shipping!




www.watchgecko.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> Do you happen to know the width at the buckle?


I just measured it to be 18mm at the buckle.


john_marston said:


> Seems pretty clear by now Ali sellers have no integrity and will say literally anything to not pay.
> 
> Talk to sellers for info, but when it comes to issues go straight to a dispute. Sellers will deny or just waste your time and send you in circles till you give up. I had a seller say they'd send an extra part that broke...got nothing.
> 
> ...


No, the only thing stamped on the strap is the size. It is definitely leather and definitely better quality leather than any other AliExpress strap I've tried so far. I can't confirm its horween but as I said it behaves the same as my other horween straps which are definitely genuine. It came with a spare keeper too which is a nice touch. Also came in a branded brown paper bag but I can't remember what the name on the bag was, wish I kept it now so I could confirm.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Glad you asked as I'm very impressed with the quality of it. Nice and soft, reacts to stress just like my other horween straps (colour sort of shifts and returns when bent). It's very similar to my leather Zelos strap actually, but about half the price.
> 
> Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps
> 
> ...


Actually I need to partly take this back, I am wearing my Zelos horween leather strap today and the Zelos strap is nicer. Still a nice strap for the price though.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

leadbelly2550 said:


> 44mm nh35. Already wear a type B from escapement time.
> View attachment 15906160


Haha I've been eyeing off that one too. I have a Type B for my smartwatch. Obviously not the same but pretending gets me by at the moment.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

whitemb said:


> A few pictures would be helpful, but it sounds like the bezel insert is stuck to the crystal instead of the bezel ring. This could have happened because of sloppy assembly (likely) or because the watch got very warm and the bezel insert adhesive shifted (unlikely).
> 
> In either case, this is probably a pretty easy fix if you have a hair dryer, a toothpick, rubbing alcohol and some super glue (or hypo cement): heat the bezel with the hair dryer, use the toothpick to gently pry up the bezel insert (moving the toothpick all the way around the insert and taking care not to bend it), clean off the existing adhesive with alcohol once the insert is removed, add a small amount of cement to the outer edge of the bezel insert, align and reinstall.


Is a super glued bezel insert removable?

I cut double-sided tape to size (which was what was in there to begin with) when installing mine.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Elston Gunn said:


> I've also struggled with the Aquanaut. I think after all is said and done, the dial looks like it's too small, probably due to the frame.
> 
> Someone had mentioned a light leather strap and I found that didn't seem to work so well. Now it's on a Milanese mesh but I thought the shark mesh kinda worked.
> 
> It can't be accused of being a strap whore and I'm not even sure the blue original rubber one really works.


I think this would work nicely.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Pfeffernuss said:


> After being quite happy with two Pagrne Design Tunas (blue and black/gold) bought a Steeldive version as well, a recently introduced yellow one.
> 
> Here a small comparison between the two:
> 
> ...


a picky comment on PD WR on its dial: should be either 300m/1000ft or 300M/1000FT


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Using this strap with my ET:
Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your US $3.00 in coupons are here!








18.99US $ |20mm 22mm Double Screw Universal Calfskin Leather Genuine Watch Band For Hamilton Field Aviation Wrist Belt Watch Strap Bracelet|watch band|watch strapwatch strap bracelet - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Nice and comfortable, nearly as nice as the stowa at a third of the price:






















And the stowa with the addies:


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Back in stock.









73.46US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

JojX said:


> Using this strap with my ET:
> Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
> Your US $3.00 in coupons are here!
> 
> ...


Glad you like it but I found the AE strap to be too thick at the ends and the interior very plasticky. It needed to be worked a lot in order to be somewhat supple. It seems to partly revert back to that rigid state over time.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Glad you like it but I found the AE strap to be too thick at the ends and the interior very plasticky. It needed to be worked a lot in order to be somewhat supple. It seems to partly revert back to that rigid state over time.


Not my experience though but your mileage may vary  I have three of those and they are one of the most comfortable straps I bought on Ali. The only ones that compare to it comfort-wise are good quality rubber straps.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> I just measured it to be 18mm at the buckle.
> 
> No, the only thing stamped on the strap is the size. It is definitely leather and definitely better quality leather than any other AliExpress strap I've tried so far. I can't confirm its horween but as I said it behaves the same as my other horween straps which are definitely genuine. It came with a spare keeper too which is a nice touch. Also came in a branded brown paper bag but I can't remember what the name on the bag was, wish I kept it now so I could confirm.


Interesting. Looks pretty good quality.
Still, don't like that they call it Horween when it's most likely not. I remember a while ago there were a lot of 'Horween' straps on Ali and then they all disappeared. Now they're creeping back?

I also tend to avoid leather straps that have the sides exposed rather than painted (or waxed or whatever they use)


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Interesting. Looks pretty good quality.
> Still, don't like that they call it Horween when it's most likely not. I remember a while ago there were a lot of 'Horween' straps on Ali and then they all disappeared. Now they're creeping back?
> 
> I also tend to avoid leather straps that have the sides exposed rather than painted (or waxed or whatever they use)


Yeah I'm no expert so I can't confirm our deny but I can say that it's nice and soft, no need to break it in.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
I tried to share a video to addiesdive store to show them the default i have with willard model , this from my phone with the android Ali express app.
From the messages to the seller i can't see how to share a video : on the left of the conversation window there is a + sign, from this menu i can take a picture, share from pictures already taken, or articles seen before, but i haven't seen a way to share a video to the seller.
Can you see this please ? I shared a pic to the seller already but often they ask for a video, so is this the best way to share them ?
...Even this site can't attach it (30 sec video) : The uploaded file is too large for the server to process.
Thanks


----------



## xxxbud (May 14, 2021)

Does some1 have the Heimdallr Monster and could tell me which way I should push the link to adjust the strao? There are no arrows on the back of the strap. I tried from 2 sides but they didn't come out.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Got around to sizing the bracelet for the Addiesdive Willard and...yea it's not the best, pretty jangly and light feeling. Definitely thinking of buying the nice milled clasp on Ali which I'm sure would make a big difference - the bracelet doesn't taper right, so I'd need a 20mm clasp?
> 
> Any other fitted bracelets available that would be a meaningful upgrade?


Does anyone know if the Heimdallr 6105 bracelet fits the Addiesdive and whether it's an upgrade? I can see it comes with a milled clasp but wondering if it's better in other ways also.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

xxxbud said:


> Does some1 have the Heimdallr Monster and could tell me which way I should push the link to adjust the strao? There are no arrows on the back of the strap. I tried from 2 sides but they didn't come out.


It's a Seiko like pin and collar system. The side where you start pushing in this case makes no difference. See the attached video how this is working:


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone tried out this particular model/color from SM?









258.75US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Diving Watch Abalone Nh35 Mechanical Business Wristwatches Bracelet Luminous Sapphire 20 Bar Relojes Часы - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I'd love to see real life pictures if possible.

thanks


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Does anyone know if the Heimdallr 6105 bracelet fits the Addiesdive and whether it's an upgrade? I can see it comes with a milled clasp but wondering if it's better in other ways also.


I ordered a 16 based on the JOMW link/review. Let you know if that's correct when it gets here.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Corgeut just released a new VK Speedmaster with the proper bezel size...been waiting a while for this one.
at $55 i couldn't NOT buy one.  comes in a TON of color options as well.








55.21US $ 73% OFF|Corgeut 40mm Mens 24hour Multi Function Stainless Steel Chronograph Quartz Watch Leather Sport Male Clock Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Review of the latest Pagani Design release.









94.73US $ 80% OFF|Pagani Design Classic Fashion Luxury Automatic Men Watch Sapphire Glass 40mm Ceramic Gmt Mechanical Watches 100m Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mykkus said:


> I ordered a 16 based on the JOMW link/review. Let you know if that's correct when it gets here.


Do you mean a 16mm wide clasp? Can you send a link to what you ordered? Thanks!


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Do you mean a 16mm wide clasp? Can you send a link to what you ordered? Thanks!


Sorry Typo. meant 18MM









6.46US $ 5% OFF|High Quality 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Fold Safety Clasp Buckle Deployment Clasp - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mykkus said:


> Sorry Typo. meant 18MM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got it - yea that's what I was looking at. Wondering if there's an overall better quality bracelet out there too.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Corgeut just released a new VK Speedmaster with the proper bezel size...been waiting a while for this one.
> at $55 i couldn't NOT buy one.  comes in a TON of color options as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Holly Guacamole, I'm in! (Took the most classic one on bracelet, I'll give the large bezel one I already have to my brother)

[edit] for those who want the specs:


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Lots of misalignment in the stock pictures, which have a pretty bad quality btw.



turdbogls said:


> Corgeut just released a new VK Speedmaster with the proper bezel size...been waiting a while for this one.
> at $55 i couldn't NOT buy one.  comes in a TON of color options as well.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Lots of misalignment in the stock pictures, which have a pretty bad quality btw.


Never had any alignment issue with any of my Corgeut... and I bought a handful! Will report when I receive it.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice, photos are crap but I bet these look a lot better in person.



mougino said:


> Never had any alignment issue with any of my Corgeut... and I bought a handful! Will report when I receive it.


----------



## jimhalinda (Apr 19, 2011)

I wish Corgeut would put minute markers on the chronograph subdial at least. That is a deal breaker for me.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Got it - yea that's what I was looking at. Wondering if there's an overall better quality bracelet out there too.


Not sure.
I'm enjoying on a nato right now with it getting hotter.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought one of these "Lizard" straps, with deployant clasp, to replace the cheap, blue strap on my Nakzen Pagoda. It seems pretty well made for the price, if a little stiff. I really like that it doesn't have that same pattern that's found on most cheap, Chinese leather straps.


















7.99US $ 20% OFF|Lizard Watchband 18mm 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm 24mm Calf Leather Watch Band Butterfly Buckle Strap Bracelet Accessories Wristbands|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> Corgeut just released a new VK Speedmaster with the proper bezel size...been waiting a while for this one.
> at $55 i couldn't NOT buy one.  comes in a TON of color options as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty good value, and at 40mm, so much better sized than the similarly priced Pagani PD-2720K, VK67 chronograph. I just wish they also had a higher spec version with sapphire, and 100m WR.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mykkus said:


> Not sure.
> I'm enjoying on a nato right now with it getting hotter.


Well that's a good idea!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Well that's a good idea!
> 
> View attachment 15908324


Neat choice!  I myself have put a red parachute strap on this Casio, and I'm a fan of how it turned out!


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Well that's a good idea!
> 
> View attachment 15908324


Black 3 ring nato from LIW for me.





  








4C57D02C-1A0A-473C-B904-AC043A5CBE19.jpeg




__
mykkus


__
May 28, 2021


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Pretty good value, and at 40mm, so much better sized than the similarly priced Pagani PD-2720K, VK67 chronograph. I just wish they also had a higher spec version with sapphire, and 100m WR.


Agreed...curious how it wears compared to my Phylida as well. but a new sapphire would probably put this around $100....still pretty great IMO if the rest of the watch pans out.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


> Neat choice!  I myself have put a red parachute strap on this Casio, and I'm a fan of how it turned out!


Damn, a Timbercruiser ! I can see you're in France too, where did you get this one ? 
I really love it, I already have Casios 1325, great module, but I'm still looking for this one...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Damn, a Timbercruiser ! I can see you're in France too, where did you get this one ?
> I really love it, I already have Casios 1325, great module, but I'm still looking for this one...


eBay, Polish seller, got it for 79€ in February 2020. There are 5 currently for sale on the bay, but alas double the price now...

[edit] the model reference to look for is Casio TIC-100


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


> eBay, Polish seller, got it for 79€ in February 2020. There are 5 currently for sale on the bay, but alas double the price now...
> 
> [edit] the model reference to look for is Casio TIC-100


Seems like a very good deal !


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Has anyone tried any I&W Carnival watches? They have a number of miyota powered watches around $100AUD. Couple of faves are;
Submariner with screw down crown









Quartz pilots watch for $55AUD (about $40 American)


















Oyster homage









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> I tried to share a video to addiesdive store to show them the default i have with willard model , this from my phone with the android Ali express app.
> From the messages to the seller i can't see how to share a video : on the left of the conversation window there is a + sign, from this menu i can take a picture, share from pictures already taken, or articles seen before, but i haven't seen a way to share a video to the seller.
> Can you see this please ? I shared a pic to the seller already but often they ask for a video, so is this the best way to share them ?
> ...


I always simply upload it in YouTube and send the link.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Corgeut just released a new VK Speedmaster with the proper bezel size...been waiting a while for this one.
> at $55 i couldn't NOT buy one.  comes in a TON of color options as well.
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad there is no panda 

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Kieranz (Feb 9, 2018)

Does anyone have experience of the rodina Bauhaus Nomos homages. They are pretty cheap right now at less than £50.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Kieranz said:


> Does anyone have experience of the rodina Bauhaus Nomos homages. They are pretty cheap right now at less than £50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one and did review on my channel about a year ago now... So forgive the quality.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I have one and did review on my channel about a year ago now... So forgive the quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seagullwatchstore.com is parked these days


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

frogles said:


> seagullwatchstore.com is parked these days


It is an older video. So it's been a while since I check to be honest.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Got this a couple months ago, the Beltany G10. Although various searches will find it a number of other ways.




























I Like Watches included it in a Pt 1 AliX watches 38mm and under.

Size us the main reason I picked it up - 36mm. I actually bought it as the basis for a mod project, but I went a different route with the dial... and ya know, this turns out to be a sweet little watch in its own right.

Other positives: NH35 movement, great lume, screw down case back and crown, 100m WR, top-hat domed sapphire with AR.

Elephant in the room: price. $180, although I've seen it as low as $150. And all the people be like, "Wut? For an AliX watch with NH35 movement...? You cray-cray, bruh?"

Let me 'splain... I bought this to mod, so add up all the pieces: case, crown/back , crystal, movement. And while you're at it, find me one at 36mm with bead-blasted finish. You get within spitting distance of purchasing component parts, and is actually cheaper than, say, a Namoki NMK912 (38mm) or a Lucius Atelier 36mm job... if/when they are ever in stock.

Size matters, so find me another 36mm watch with these specs, in this style. There's the new Seiko Aplinist without bezel, for... 3-4x the price... and too large.

In any case, yes, I'm being a bit defensive because there are those who will say this is overpriced. You are welcome to your opinion, of course, but obviously I found enough value in it to roll the dice on it... And I'm glad I did. Sweet little field watch at - to me - a not unreasonable price.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Got this a couple months ago, the Beltany G10. Although various searches will find it a number of other ways.
> 
> View attachment 15909523
> 
> ...


I got a similar reaction when I did my review for the 39mm version of the G10 as well.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Ban Bolski said:


> Has anyone tried any I&W Carnival watches? They have a number of miyota powered watches around $100AUD. Couple of faves are;
> Submariner with screw down crown
> 
> 
> ...


Been wondering what the quality is on these as well as I've been eyeing the same watches you linked. I would hate to order one to find out the case is soft junk metal or the bezel falls off...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> Got this a couple months ago, the Beltany G10. Although various searches will find it a number of other ways.
> 
> View attachment 15909523
> 
> ...


You shouldn't have put up that mini review here... Now I'm 100 per cent positive I'm wanting one. And I've got far too many watches. You're right there isn't much choice when it comes to 36ers. Mikusi Store has just introduced an explorer case, there is the good old bagelsport and that's more or less it. I'm not counting fluted bezel cases / watches because that's not my cup of tea. Any chance for more pics of this beauty? A long distance shot would be perfect if that's not asking too much.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

JojX said:


> You shouldn't have put up that mini review here... Now I'm 100 per cent positive I'm wanting one. And I've got far too many watches. You're right there isn't much choice when it comes to 36ers. Mikusi Store has just introduced an explorer case, there is the good old bagelsport and that's more or less it. I'm not counting fluted bezel cases / watches because that's not my cup of tea. Any chance for more pics of this beauty? A long distance shot would be perfect if that's not asking too much.


L2L is 44mm or so and this is it on my 7" wrist.










Lined up with 37mm SNKL41 (37mm) and a Traska Commuter (36.5mm)


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> It is an older video. So it's been a while since I check to be honest.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


just wanted to point out that stores are coming and going fast


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

JojX said:


> You shouldn't have put up that mini review here... Now I'm 100 per cent positive I'm wanting one. And I've got far too many watches. You're right there isn't much choice when it comes to 36ers. Mikusi Store has just introduced an explorer case, there is the good old bagelsport and that's more or less it. I'm not counting fluted bezel cases / watches because that's not my cup of tea. Any chance for more pics of this beauty? A long distance shot would be perfect if that's not asking too much.


The explorer case is Bliger I think as they are now selling 36mm Explorers. I have one of those cases on order for a project as I was interested to see how the size compares to the 39mm. Better deal to buy the Bliger watch as a whole though rather than case plus movement.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> L2L is 44mm or so and this is it on my 7" wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15909631
> 
> ...


Thanks! Looks spectacular. I'm ordering one


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> The explorer case is Bliger I think as they are now selling 36mm Explorers. I have one of those cases on order for a project as I was interested to see how the size compares to the 39mm. Better deal to buy the Bliger watch as a whole though rather than case plus movement.


Is it miyota or nh35 based?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> The explorer case is Bliger I think as they are now selling 36mm Explorers. I have one of those cases on order for a project as I was interested to see how the size compares to the 39mm. Better deal to buy the Bliger watch as a whole though rather than case plus movement.


Is it miyota or nh35 based?

just checked. It's both actually!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mconlonx said:


> Beltany G1





Kieranz said:


> Does anyone have experience of the rodina Bauhaus Nomos homages. They are pretty cheap right now at less than £50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

JojX said:


> Thanks! Looks spectacular. I'm ordering one


Sorry!


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Link?











167.16US $ 16% OFF|Blank Dial Small Dial Watch Nh35 Nato Strap Wristwatch Jam Tangan Military W10 Vintage Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Kieranz said:


> Does anyone have experience of the rodina Bauhaus Nomos homages. They are pretty cheap right now at less than £50.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have any personal experience, but these were quite popular here in the Affordables forum a few years back, and they were very well regarded at the time.

That's when the prices were around $120. If prices really are around $70 now, that it a good buy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

mconlonx said:


> 167.16US $ 16% OFF|Blank Dial Small Dial Watch Nh35 Nato Strap Wristwatch Jam Tangan Military W10 Vintage Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I think this one is more on point  








67.5US $ 50% OFF|Watch Men Bauhaus Style Waterproof Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Watch Transparent Holder Rack Minimalist - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I noticed those Rodinas on Ali too. Look like good value. Though I’ve always found them a bit sus, having seen a Rodina with a rep caseback on WUS, and them being so darn close to the original in appearance. Also seems to be an influx of reps of this style on Ali. If you smell smoke there’s a fire...that’s not a saying is it? Close enough.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Tin Tin in stock

AU $242.37 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

There's also going to be one more normal moonwatch available when they cancel my 1st unpaid for order. My internet dropped out right as I was going to pay and I didn't think it confirmed my order. Then when I finally reconnected there was only 1 left so I quickly I put it back in my cart and payed for it. Now my first order is awaiting payment... Really unfortunate timing for my service provider to have an outage.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> There's also going to be one more normal moonwatch available when they cancel my 1st unpaid for order. My internet dropped out right as I was going to pay and I didn't think it confirmed my order. Then when I finally reconnected there was only 1 left so I quickly I put it back in my cart and payed for it. Now my first order is awaiting payment... Really unfortunate timing for my service provider to have an outage.


It's available now


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

john_marston said:


> I noticed those Rodinas on Ali too. Look like good value. Though I've always found them a bit sus, having seen a Rodina with a rep caseback on WUS, and them being so darn close to the original in appearance. Also seems to be an influx of reps of this style on Ali. If you smell smoke there's a fire...that's not a saying is it? Close enough.


Well, the "original" bauhaus designs were, what, 80 years ago? I'm not a fan of reps but it must be very tempting, given how simple this watch is (eg, one color printed dial, etc.).

In any case, if you're interested in the design but want to stay away from the rep world, Sea Gull has a model that is also 39 mm but uses a different case. It costs quite a bit more, though.

US $180.00 50%OFF | Seagull Brand Men's Wrist Watch Manual Mechanical Watch Ultra-thin Simple Men's Business Leather Strap Waterproof Watch 819.612








124.52US $ 57% OFF|Seagull Brand Часы Мужские Manual Mechanical Watch Ultra-thin Simple Men's Business Leather Strap Waterproof Watch 819.612 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





That said, IIRC, there was speculation whether this was actually part of the Sea Gull catalog at all. Similar to the Sea Gull branded Aqua Terra models that came out about 5-7 years ago.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Tin Tin in stock
> 
> AU $242.37 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition
> 
> ...


Sooo close to buying one, but I really do prefer the all black. The Tintin would scratch an itch, but the the itch would just return and I'd be chasing the black still. You guys know how it goes, so I'll leave it for you guys.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> Sooo close to buying one, but I really do prefer the all black. The Tintin would scratch an itch, but the the itch would just return and I'd be chasing the black still. You guys know how it goes, so I'll leave it for you guys.


Why not have both?
If by all black you mean the original Speedy Pro, Corgeut is making a meca-quartz which is spot-on and much cheaper:
















55.21US $ 73% OFF|Corgeut 40mm Mens 24hour Multi Function Stainless Steel Chronograph Quartz Watch Leather Sport Male Clock Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Why not have both?
> If by all black you mean the original Speedy Pro, Corgeut is making a meca-quartz which is spot-on and much cheaper:
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this posted yesterday. Something about the Corgeut is off for me. I think the dial looks a bit flat, especially the sub-dials. Some hashes on the sub-dials would help. I really like that that the bracelet has female end links, but that clasp...why? No adjustment is a con for me. Also, mineral crystal. I'd pay more for sapphire happily. Hopefully, someone will guinea pig and post some great pics to persuade me because the price is right.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> Well, the "original" bauhaus designs were, what, 80 years ago? I'm not a fan of reps but it must be very tempting, given how simple this watch is (eg, one color printed dial, etc.).
> 
> In any case, if you're interested in the design but want to stay away from the rep world, Sea Gull has a model that is also 39 mm but uses a different case. It costs quite a bit more, though.
> 
> ...


The Sea-Gull is very well made and I am very happy with it


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Phylida has released a Cookie Monster homage (blue bezel, black dial). The bezel is fully lumed. Movement is NH35.









124.1US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 300M Water Resistant 40mm Men's Black Diver Watch Automatic nh35 Movement Sapphire Crystal SUB Blue Bezel|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

How common is this on Parnis watches (asymmetric dot positioning)?


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Nikola237 said:


> How common is this on Parnis watches (asymmetric dot positioning)?


Meet your watchmaker...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Nikola237 said:


> How common is this on Parnis watches (asymmetric dot positioning)?


Very.
On all Chinese watches actually, not only Parnis.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Does anybody here own this Escapement Time watch?

I admit I have reached the stage where a great many watches now look the same, and so my eye is becoming drawn to watches that are slightly different. I can only described this watch as a Type-B Dress Flieger. Very unusual dial.

All 17 reviews give it 5/5.









151.24US $ |【escapement Time】manual Movement Regulator Sapphire Heat Treatment Hand 42mm Case - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

But what I found: quartz, 39 mm, battery for 10 years, sapphire with anti-glare, 100 m. https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002665764961.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.21353c00fwnfEo&mp=1


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

hanshananigan said:


> Well, the "original" bauhaus designs were, what, 80 years ago? I'm not a fan of reps but it must be very tempting, given how simple this watch is (eg, one color printed dial, etc.).
> 
> In any case, if you're interested in the design but want to stay away from the rep world, Sea Gull has a model that is also 39 mm but uses a different case. It costs quite a bit more, though.
> 
> ...


Yep, I have that Sea-Gull in rose gold! Fantastic watch!

Gonna sell it and a bunch of other Ali watches very soon though. Going for a less is more collection, and I have more expensive Bauhaus watch so no real need to keep the Sea-Gull. Before I put them on eBay I'll post pics here to see if anybody wants one.

But yeah the Rodina looks like great value. The inspiration for these bauhaus watches is indeed ~80 years old, but Nomos still has its own design identity and the Rodina is undoubtedly a copy. The same seller of the previous link also has actual Nomos reps (and only 92% feedback), so I once again am getting red flags with these and would also recommend the Sea-Gull over it.


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

mougino said:


> Very.
> On all Chinese watches actually, not only Parnis.


So it's not about the seller, qc is not that good overall.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I rather like Reginald. The bracelet is junk but the case appears to be ss and it really resembles a TIMEX Easy reader more than a ROLEX. It is 35mm wide by 9mm thick lug end to lug end measure is 43.5 mm and it takes a 20mm strap. Currently 12.59 USD. It has luminesence on the hands and above the numbers which lasts for a couple of hours.


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Just pulled the trigger on my first PD to replace a Starking AM0184 with a faulty date complication I just received. The price is much higher for the Pagani than the Starking, but it has the trusty NH35. Hopefully the fit an finish is good, as this is a very new model of which I haven't seen any reviews yet.









89.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 New Pagani Design A150 Retro Mechanical Watch For Men Brand Luxury Automatic 100m Waterproof Nh35a Wrist Watch Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mrphyslw said:


> Just pulled the trigger on my first PD to replace a Starking AM0184 with a faulty date complication I just received. The price is much higher for the Pagani than the Starking, but it has the trusty NH35. Hopefully the fit an finish is good, as this is a very new model of which I haven't seen any reviews yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No rotating bezel or cyclops, so it should be fine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

My girlfriend has one of these on a mesh strap for some years now, pretty good bang for the buck.



James Haury said:


> I rather like Reginald. The bracelet is junk but the case appears to be ss and it really resembles a TIMEX Easy reader more than a ROLEX. It is 35mm wide by 9mm thick lug end to lug end measure is 43.5 mm and it takes a 20mm strap. Currently 12.59 USD. It has luminesence on the hands and above the numbers which lasts for a couple of hours.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

AliExpress has just announced a Flash Sale of the Pagani Design Planet Ocean Homage. It is now at the lowest price ever (even cheaper than the 11/11 sale price). Unfortunately, the Flash Sale only lasts six hours, so will likely be over by the time most people read this.

Note: I have this watch. I got the white dial version, and love it. A couple of reviewers had QC problems with theirs, but the watch I got had no issues at all.









115.4US $ 83% OFF|Pagani Design Top Brand Sports Men Mechanical Wristwatch Ceramic Bezel Waterproof Automatic Watch New Sapphire Glass Watches Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nikola237 said:


> How common is this on Parnis watches (asymmetric dot positioning)?


Seller offered to send me a new bezel. How difficult is to replace the bezel on this watch, has anyone tried?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> AliExpress has just announced a Flash Sale of the Pagani Design Planet Ocean Homage. It is now at the lowest price ever (even cheaper than the 11/11 sale price). Unfortunately, the Flash Sale only lasts six hours, so will likely be over by the time most people read this.
> 
> Note: I have this watch. I got the white dial version, and love it. A couple of reviewers had QC problems with theirs, but the watch I got had no issues at all.
> 
> ...


I got it for ~55 euros during the sale and I am about to receive it. Was also lucky enough it did not stop at customs.
If they make profit for 55 euros, I am certain they can do these flash sales whenever they feel like it for marketing purposes.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Loving the Pagani "Happy Hour," as Dan Dodson calls it.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Nikola237 said:


> Seller offered to send me a new bezel. How difficult is to replace the bezel on this watch, has anyone tried?


If you're happy with the bezel action I wouldn't even mess up with the bezel assembly. If I were you I'd ask for the insert with the double adhesive ring already stuck on it.

What I'd do (and what I did with my mods) is to spray WD40 between the bezel and the insert, force it to turn pulling from the pip while keeping the actual bezel still and it'll unstick. Clean the glue residues and give it a rinse with soap to get rid of WD40 residues. Dry it up with hairdryer and stick the new insert on.

Alternatively I've seen people commonly use use acetone to loosen the glue up but in my experience WD40 (or goo gone) works faster.

I also successfully used heat to loosen up the glue using a hairdryer. This will take a little longer for the glue to give in, and it'll take more wiggling of the insert from left to right until it gives up.

Let me know if you need any more help


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Nikola237 said:


> Seller offered to send me a new bezel. How difficult is to replace the bezel on this watch, has anyone tried?


I would be tempted to just remove the pip and leave it with the triangle only.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

pablo37 said:


> But what I found: quartz, 39 mm, battery for 10 years, sapphire with anti-glare, 100 m. https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002665764961.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.21353c00fwnfEo&mp=1


Nice find, good swiss Quartz Movement.

There's this similar one, with Miyota Super 2035 movement, I can't find the crystal information so must be non sapphire. 79.5US $ 25% OFF|Factory Direct Pathfinder MWC Military Army Sport Outdoor Luminous Men's Quartz Watch Matt Steel Finish SM8018|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

crAss said:


> I always simply upload it in YouTube and send the link.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Thanks, for so far the seller is still asking what's going wrong


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Thanks, for so far the seller is still asking what's going wrong


Escalate.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

no-time said:


> Nice find, good swiss Quartz Movement.
> 
> There's this similar one, with Miyota Super 2035 movement, I can't find the crystal information so must be non sapphire. 79.5US $ 25% OFF|Factory Direct Pathfinder MWC Military Army Sport Outdoor Luminous Men's Quartz Watch Matt Steel Finish SM8018|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Crystal material: Mineral Reinforced crystal glass, you can find it in the Overview section


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

One more digital Skmei 1735 https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_A0753P


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Vaguely off topic, but Ali watch adjacent if not exactly on topic.

Anyone have any experience with an Ali express fitness tracker? Specifically, I'd like a bracelet type that interfaces with my phone as opposed to having a display. Anyone have any good recommendations? Thanks.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Corgeut just released a new VK Speedmaster with the proper bezel size...been waiting a while for this one.
> at $55 i couldn't NOT buy one.  comes in a TON of color options as well.
> 
> 
> ...


So I started freaking out about the reliability of the ST19 in the Phylida and cancelled my order (kind of regret doing that already). IOT scratch the itch I decided to grab one of these new Corgeut's with the VK63. Not sure why I always buy the bracelet as I pretty much take every single watch off it's bracelet after about a day. But yeah, got the black on bracelet.

What's the general consensus on the ST19 movement? It looks amazing but is the reliability something that I should be concerned about? How many years would you expect to get out of it before the movement needs replacing/servicing?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

BrendonM said:


> Vaguely off topic, but Ali watch adjacent if not exactly on topic.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with an Ali express fitness tracker? Specifically, I'd like a bracelet type that interfaces with my phone as opposed to having a display. Anyone have any good recommendations? Thanks.


I don't have experience with one like that exactly. But I do have a Xiaomi Mi Band 4 that I've had for quite a while now... You've probably seen it on my other wrist in my videos. I use to track my fitness as well as sleep too. 
It's not the latest version anymore... I think the 6 is out now. But it still does the job.
I use this app with it too.









Notify for Mi Band - Apps on Google Play


Heart and activities tracker, notifications, maps, button actions and more tools




play.google.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Does anyone know if any of the usual suspects (Heimdallr, San Martin, Steeldive, etc) have plans to homage the smaller tunas? Like this one: Hands-On: The Seiko Prospex SRPF81K1 Tuna - Worn & Wound (wornandwound.com)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> So I started freaking out about the reliability of the ST19 in the Phylida and cancelled my order (kind of regret doing that already). IOT scratch the itch I decided to grab one of these new Corgeut's with the VK63. Not sure why I always buy the bracelet as I pretty much take every single watch off it's bracelet after about a day. But yeah, got the black on bracelet.
> 
> What's the general consensus on the ST19 movement? It looks amazing but is the reliability something that I should be concerned about? How many years would you expect to get out of it before the movement needs replacing/servicing?


In general the ST19 is pretty reliable. I could see 8-10 years before service/replacement. It's a movement that has been around Since the 60's and is basically a clone of a swiss Venus movement.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> So I started freaking out about the reliability of the ST19 in the Phylida and cancelled my order (kind of regret doing that already). IOT scratch the itch I decided to grab one of these new Corgeut's with the VK63. Not sure why I always buy the bracelet as I pretty much take every single watch off it's bracelet after about a day. But yeah, got the black on bracelet.
> 
> What's the general consensus on the ST19 movement? It looks amazing but is the reliability something that I should be concerned about? How many years would you expect to get out of it before the movement needs replacing/servicing?


I've had several ST19s and wearing them for 4 years without any problem.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Righto, I was probably reading a fear mongering thread. Really regretting that order cancellation now.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> Righto, I was probably reading a fear mongering thread. Really regretting that order cancellation now.


If its sold out, try Alpha Watch. They have more or less the same watch.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

My green Steeldive Captain Willard came in today. Looks much nicer in person than photos make it look IMO. The photos taken under light always make it look kind of washed out. The second photo with Barry in the background looks a bit nicer and closer to how it looks in person I'd say. The bezel feels good and aligns perfectly but sounds a bit hollow. I'm semi suspicious that the metal holding the ceramic bezel insert isn't stainless since it's fully polished, kind of looks like it might be chrome plated to me but I'm not going to scratch it to find out for sure. The case itself is definitely stainless.

I haven't measured the lug width but judging by the fit of my straps I'd say it's a touch over 20mm instead of the listed 20, I'm going to guess it's around 20.5mm. Missus thinks it's ugly and tried to tell me not to get it, luckily I'd already ordered it before I asked her what she thought of it ?.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> So I started freaking out about the reliability of the ST19 in the Phylida and cancelled my order (kind of regret doing that already). IOT scratch the itch I decided to grab one of these new Corgeut's with the VK63. Not sure why I always buy the bracelet as I pretty much take every single watch off it's bracelet after about a day. But yeah, got the black on bracelet.
> 
> What's the general consensus on the ST19 movement? It looks amazing but is the reliability something that I should be concerned about? How many years would you expect to get out of it before the movement needs replacing/servicing?


It's a fragile movement. Don't drop your watch.
Mine has mediocre power reserve, but quite good accuracy.
Othewise, I like it alot. I imagine the Phylida NotSpeedy's thick case would provide some extra protection.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

BrendonM said:


> Vaguely off topic, but Ali watch adjacent if not exactly on topic.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with an Ali express fitness tracker? Specifically, I'd like a bracelet type that interfaces with my phone as opposed to having a display. Anyone have any good recommendations? Thanks.


Just get a Mi Band. Good quality with big user base, and the screen is small enough to ignore if you prefer that.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> It's a fragile movement. Don't drop your watch.
> Mine has mediocre power reserve, but quite good accuracy.
> Othewise, I like it alot. I imagine the Phylida NotSpeedy's thick case would provide some extra protection.


I have found that it is also prone to magnetism. I have so many automatics and the only watch that has been magnetized twice is the one with the ST19. Nothing that a few seconds on the demagnetiser could not fix.
In any case, if you want a mechanical chronograph at this price range ST19 is the only option. Be prepared to spend considerably more for another movement.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Nothing is catching my eyes for a new Ali watch lately. Spent some time (and cash) on straps, which is fun.
Guess we are slowly heading into the dog days of summer.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A couple of weeks ago, I wrote that to my surprise, AliExpress has combined several of my orders, from different sellers, and even ordered on different days, all into one big order.

Today, the postman arrived with a huge bag (like the size of one of those big blue IKEA bags) and the contents inside were very loose. I opened it, and inside, were indeed each of my individual orders, separately wrapped in their own packaging and with postal labels, showing they were sent from China.

Curiously, the outer sack in which they arrived had a label claiming the whole package was sent from within the very city in which I live. This means, of course, it didn't have to go though customs at all, and was delivered like a domestic package.

One of the packages, by the way, was a new leather strap for my Parnis Rootbeer. This is a watch that I rarely wear, because the jubilee bracelet it came on was both too blingy and had awkward end links that made it sit weirdly. The leather strap corrects both of those issues, so this watch is now back in the "wear often" collection.

Before: Wonky Blingy Jubilee










After: Deblinged and dewonkied on leather


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Yep, I have that Sea-Gull in rose gold! Fantastic watch!
> 
> Gonna sell it and a bunch of other Ali watches very soon though. Going for a less is more collection, and I have more expensive Bauhaus watch so no real need to keep the Sea-Gull. Before I put them on eBay I'll post pics here to see if anybody wants one.
> 
> But yeah the Rodina looks like great value. The inspiration for these bauhaus watches is indeed ~80 years old, but Nomos still has its own design identity and the Rodina is undoubtedly a copy. The same seller of the previous link also has actual Nomos reps (and only 92% feedback), so I once again am getting red flags with these and would also recommend the Sea-Gull over it.


Good points! How does your Sea-Gull bauhaus compare with your "more expensive" bauhaus watch? (Nomos? Stowa?)

BTW, for anyone interested, there is also a Sea-Gull with 2130 (high beat) movement.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

ST19 is obviously not NH35 reliability but it's remarkable for the money. Any western chronograph movement is like 10x the price, and still not known for outstanding reliability.



hanshananigan said:


> Good points! How does your Sea-Gull bauhaus compare with your "more expensive" bauhaus watch? (Nomos? Stowa?)
> 
> BTW, for anyone interested, there is also a Sea-Gull with 2130 (high beat) movement.
> 
> ...


Ive seen that Sea-Gull, does look closer in quality to the German ones. Would like to see someone review it. But at close to £200, seems a bit much to take a punt on. I think the ~£100 Sea-Gull is better value.

Stowa! The Sea-Gull is great value for money, but there is obvious cost-cutting compared to the real deal (as expected at 8x the price). That ST2130 would be a much better comparison, mainly in case quality. 
Obviously if you look at the finer details the Stowa tears it apart. But the Sea-Gull does very well for the price. No QC issues on either.

I think the blued hands and silver-plated dial alone cost close to the whole Sea-Gull. Is it worth it? It looks slightly better, but certainly diminishing returns.
Flip them over though and you can see where a large chunk of the money went.

took some pix
























As far as Bauhaus-style watches go I'd say the Sea-Gull is an 8/10 and is probably the best at its price point, whereas the Stowa ticks all the boxes for me and is 10/10.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> My green Steeldive Captain Willard came in today. Looks much nicer in person than photos make it look IMO. The photos taken under light always make it look kind of washed out. The second photo with Barry in the background looks a bit nicer and closer to how it looks in person I'd say. The bezel feels good and aligns perfectly but sounds a bit hollow. I'm semi suspicious that the metal holding the ceramic bezel insert isn't stainless since it's fully polished, kind of looks like it might be chrome plated to me but I'm not going to scratch it to find out for sure. The case itself is definitely stainless.
> 
> I haven't measured the lug width but judging by the fit of my straps I'd say it's a touch over 20mm instead of the listed 20, I'm going to guess it's around 20.5mm. Missus thinks it's ugly and tried to tell me not to get it, luckily I'd already ordered it before I asked her what she thought of it 😂.
> 
> ...


Ha! Mine's not a fan of my black addies version either. Guess she doesn't like the turtle case.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

... ignore me.


----------



## WatchMonday (Jun 1, 2021)

While It's not Aliexpress, RZE did just send me this limited drop DLC Endeavour if anyone wants to hop on


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I wrote that to my surprise, AliExpress has combined several of my orders, from different sellers, and even ordered on different days, all into one big order.
> 
> Today, the postman arrived with a huge bag (like the size of one of those big blue IKEA bags) and the contents inside were very loose. I opened it, and inside, were indeed each of my individual orders, separately wrapped in their own packaging and with postal labels, showing they were sent from China.
> 
> ...


I think if they're delivering postal bags it's time to reflect and wonder if your purchasing isn't a problem. Seriously man, your buying is way out of hand and it looks like a serious addiction.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Escalate.


;=)
I wanted to leave them time to answer properly, but after having explained many times that the insert is stuck, can't be used, can't be turned and so on and them answering if crown was turned, if watch was shaked and repeating it many times, today i have another answer but if not ok i think there'll be no other solution.
I saw some saying it's better to talk with the seller 1st and then dispute, some said before seller for info and dispute when a problem arise, i'm not sure what is the best way ; willing to increase my chances and wondering if there's an actual procedure or if it depends of the problem.
Now, from today, Mama Mia ! : it seems they understood my point : "Do you mean that the ceramic ring of the watch cannot be rotated normally?" I told them that i can't use the watch like this, and would not buy a watch like this, would they ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> I've had several ST19s and wearing them for 4 years without any problem.


Hello ;=) Which ST19 models would you recommend ? 8/10 years time of regular use unserviced seems very good 

Or to expand : which movement is good between 30 and 80$ ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> I think if they're delivering postal bags it's time to reflect and wonder if your purchasing isn't a problem. Seriously man, your buying is way out of hand and it looks like a serious addiction.


You are right that I have bought quite a lot of stuff from AliExpress, particularly since lockdown has meant for the past year almost all stores in my city have been closed. So, apart from food, everything pretty much has to be bought online.

This sack didn't contain any watches at all. In fact, I haven't bought any watches for a month. The sack contained a watch strap for my Parnis Rootbear, a new clasp for a Steeldive bracelet, a pair of pliars, some colourful socks, and two yoga exercise bands for my girlfriend.

The "postal sack" delivery was a first for me. Previously, all orders from AliExpress came separately. AliExpress, however, has a new (?) delivery system where they bundle several packages together. Even items that were bought from different sellers, and on different days. I was quite surprised by it. And the sack was certainly way oversized for the contents.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> My green Steeldive Captain Willard came in today. Looks much nicer in person than photos make it look IMO. The photos taken under light always make it look kind of washed out. The second photo with Barry in the background looks a bit nicer and closer to how it looks in person I'd say. The bezel feels good and aligns perfectly but sounds a bit hollow. I'm semi suspicious that the metal holding the ceramic bezel insert isn't stainless since it's fully polished, kind of looks like it might be chrome plated to me but I'm not going to scratch it to find out for sure. The case itself is definitely stainless.
> 
> I haven't measured the lug width but judging by the fit of my straps I'd say it's a touch over 20mm instead of the listed 20, I'm going to guess it's around 20.5mm. Missus thinks it's ugly and tried to tell me not to get it, luckily I'd already ordered it before I asked her what she thought of it 😂.
> 
> ...



Looks good to me :=) I hate bracelets but bought mine (an Addies actually) with one as i read that switching to something else is easier than with a strap/other material. But if i'm honest the dog looks even better 🐕
Is Steeldive giving more than Addies ?


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> You are right that I have bought quite a lot of stuff from AliExpress, particularly since lockdown has meant for the past year almost all stores in my city have been closed. So, apart from food, everything pretty much has to be bought online.
> 
> This sack didn't contain any watches at all. In fact, I haven't bought any watches for a month. The sack contained a watch strap for my Parnis Rootbear, a new clasp for a Steeldive bracelet, a pair of pliars, some colourful socks, and two yoga exercise bands for my girlfriend.
> 
> The "postal sack" delivery was a first for me. Previously, all orders from AliExpress came separately. AliExpress, however, has a new (?) delivery system where they bundle several packages together. Even items that were bought from different sellers, and on different days. I was quite surprised by it. And the sack was certainly way oversized for the contents.


Ah ok, sounded much worse then it was.
Hope you do keep it under control as i found it a bit worrying but my apologies if I'm wrong. 😉


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I wrote that to my surprise, AliExpress has combined several of my orders, from different sellers, and even ordered on different days, all into one big order.
> 
> Today, the postman arrived with a huge bag (like the size of one of those big blue IKEA bags) and the contents inside were very loose. I opened it, and inside, were indeed each of my individual orders, separately wrapped in their own packaging and with postal labels, showing they were sent from China.
> 
> ...


I frankly like the new way/look better, but after wearing for a while the same watch with a leather strap and seeing how bad it is looking now i understand some use bracelets.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

manchette said:


> Looks good to me :=) I hate bracelets but bought mine (an Addies actually) with one as i read that switching to something else is easier than with a strap/other material. But if i'm honest the dog looks even better 🐕
> Is Steeldive giving more than Addies ?


I like the braclet look as well, but as it gets hotter I appreciate the nato i'm currently using.
If I decide to get a green colorway version I may try the rubber strap for giggles. 
Have a new clasp coming myself as the stock one just flips open way too easy.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> In general the ST19 is pretty reliable. I could see 8-10 years before service/replacement. It's a movement that has been around Since the 60's and is basically a clone of a swiss Venus movement.


The only issue with Seagull movements 'was' the lack of quality control, but things have improved now. Seagull movements with QC, with a service will last you in theory as long as a Swiss movement.

I have a TC-9 watch with a Seagull movement (Seagull ST3600) no issues, I've had it for many years.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

john_marston said:


> ST19 is obviously not NH35 reliability but it's remarkable for the money. Any western chronograph movement is like 10x the price, and still not known for outstanding reliability.
> 
> Ive seen that Sea-Gull, does look closer in quality to the German ones. Would like to see someone review it. But at close to £200, seems a bit much to take a punt on. I think the ~£100 Sea-Gull is better value.
> 
> ...


Thank you! That really does show, especially on the back side, what Stowa has to offer.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Has anyone ordered watch dials for nh35 from Ali? Id like to hear how the quality is on them.
Looking at a few, but I don't like how they have fake Seiko logos on most of them.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BrendonM said:


> Vaguely off topic, but Ali watch adjacent if not exactly on topic.
> 
> Anyone have any experience with an Ali express fitness tracker? Specifically, I'd like a bracelet type that interfaces with my phone as opposed to having a display. Anyone have any good recommendations? Thanks.


The Xiaomi Mi Band 5 or 6 is probably the best value, and the Huawei Band 6 is just a few dollars more. They are the real deal, and not cheap knock-offs. The Mi Band still has older models for sale (3 thru 5), that can save you quite a bit depending on which features you need.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New Pagani Aqua Terra has entered the room









89.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 New Pagani Design A150 Retro Mechanical Watch For Men Brand Luxury Automatic 100m Waterproof Nh35a Wrist Watch Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





$107 seems pretty good. Wonder how it compares to the Phylida?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ban Bolski said:


> Has anyone tried any I&W Carnival watches? They have a number of miyota powered watches around $100AUD. Couple of faves are;
> Submariner with screw down crown
> 
> 
> ...


I have two Carnival watches, and they seem well made. Mine have Chinese movements, a Beijing Watch Factory SB11, and the blue one contains a Shanghai Jing He JHS32


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Got a couple milled clasps from timelee store
Seem good quality.
Unfortunately they are shorter than the stock orient kamasu clasp so I’d have to add links.
I’ll live with the stamped clasp for now


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mykkus said:


> I like the braclet look as well, but as it gets hotter I appreciate the nato i'm currently using.
> If I decide to get a green colorway version I may try the rubber strap for giggles.
> Have a new clasp coming myself as the stock one just flips open way too easy.


Thoughts on the engineers bracelet on it?


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani Aqua Terra has entered the room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got one on the way as of Sunday the 30th. I'll let you know in a couple weeks.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=) Which ST19 models would you recommend ? 8/10 years time of regular use unserviced seems very good
> 
> Or to expand : which movement is good between 30 and 80$ ?


There is NO other mechanical chronograph movement apart from ST19 in the sub 500 euros range (or even more to be honest). As such, it is take it or leave it. I have decided to take it!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Just got my Pagani Planet Ocean. First impressions, it seems to be a notch up from the pagani submariner (and all of the other paganis I have). Everything is as it ought to be. If these get a normal price of 75-80 euros they will be great. It is how that price category ought to be. The QA of parnis/corgeut with the specs of pagani. 
I mean, it was an impulse buy, just because during the sale I could get it for 55 euros, otherwise I would have never gotten it. I like the strap and is probably going to be part of my swimming rotation. The only bad thing out of the box is the height of the watch - it is hugely thick.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

After seeing all the positive reviews, I bought the Escapement Time quartz dress watch, and it arrived today. I have to agree that it looks gorgeous in person, and is clearly well designed and well made. The strap isn't great, so I will be changing that. Overall, though, highly recommended.

I bought this watch a month ago, and haven't bought any AliExpress watches since. The watch was US$79, but as usual the customs office screwed me for an additional US$60.55.

Allegedly, the rules are changing on 1st July, so that customs tax will be added by AliExpress at a fixed rate based on price paid, and the watch should then pass through the EU without need for customs clearance. If that does happen, it would save me a lot of money, and I will resume AliExpress watch buying. So, I will wait and see.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> After seeing all the positive reviews, I bought the Escapement Time quartz dress watch, and it arrived today. I have to agree that it looks gorgeous in person, and is clearly well designed and well made. The strap isn't great, so I will be changing that. Overall, though, highly recommedned.
> 
> I bought this watch a month ago, and haven't bought any AliExpress watches since. The watch wasUS$79, but as usual the customs office screwed me for an additional US$60.55.
> 
> ...


Looks great, love the dog too 😄


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> After seeing all the positive reviews, I bought the Escapement Time quartz dress watch, and it arrived today. I have to agree that it looks gorgeous in person, and is clearly well designed and well made. The strap isn't great, so I will be changing that. Overall, though, highly recommedned.
> 
> I bought this watch a month ago, and haven't bought any AliExpress watches since. The watch wasUS$79, but as usual the customs office screwed me for an additional US$60.55.
> 
> Allegedly, the rules are changing on 1st July, so that customs tax we be added by AliExpress at a fixed rate based on price paid, and the watch should then pass through the EU without need for customs clearance. If that does happen, it would save me a lot of money, and I will resume AliExpress watch buying. So, I will wait and see.


I want to see if EU market is considered big enough to push prices in the 150-200 euro range down to 150 euro to pass customs using the new regulation easily.
The other option is to operationalize more EU warehouses where they do bulk customs clearance of goods and mail them under the internal EU market with no fees connected. Currently, it is just a bit cheaper if your packages were stopped by customs and the only real benefit was speed in getting it (of course it was considerably more expensive if the package slipped customs).


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani Aqua Terra has entered the room
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of Phylida. Is it worth to pay more for a Miyota? I'm not very familiar with the Seagull movement.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Object704 said:


> Speaking of Phylida. Is it worth to pay more for a Miyota? I'm not very familiar with the Seagull movement.


This one has the Seiko NH35 movement, so it's probably better than the comparable workhorse Miyota (by a small margin).
I would put on the same level the Seagull movements so long they are in a Seagull watch, which ensures that they have been properly lubricated.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Thoughts on the engineers bracelet on it?
> View attachment 15916621
> 
> View attachment 15916623


Looks good!
Put the clasp on the stock bracelet last night and it's much better, but I do need to remove a link or two for my large wrist


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Heimdallr 62mas case which I find too chunky for the aesthetics of the 62mas watch used here as a basis for a big triangle 62master. Chapter ring painted silver (black makes it even chunkier making the dial look as it was 33-34 mm instead of 28.5). Lume's not too bad either. Natural light, not uv reinforced.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

JojX said:


> I'm seriously considering this little beast (aporox 200usd elsewhere):
> 
> US $167.16 16％ Off | Blank Dial Small Dial Watch NH35 Nato Strap Wristwatch Jam Tangan Military G10 Vintage Automatic Watch
> 
> ...


I've just ordered this watch with the two strap option! Look quite decent...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've just ordered this watch with the two strap option! Look quite decent...


Pics when it arrives or it didn't happen


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mykkus said:


> Looks good!
> Put the clasp on the stock bracelet last night and it's much better, but I do need to remove a link or two for my large wrist


I've already changed it back to a rubber strap haha.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Allegedly, the rules are changing on 1st July, so that customs tax will be added by AliExpress at a fixed rate based on price paid, and the watch should then pass through the EU without need for customs clearance. If that does happen, it would save me a lot of money, and I will resume AliExpress watch buying. So, I will wait and see.


This is a much better scenario than your customs continuing to make up the rules as they go along. Fingers crossed it goes ahead as planned.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I've already changed it back to a rubber strap haha.


Wouldn't be surprised if I end up back on a nato. haven't tried a rubber strap yet.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Object704 said:


> Speaking of Phylida. Is it worth to pay more for a Miyota? I'm not very familiar with the Seagull movement.


I refuse to buy the miyota. my latest video proves to me that that is the correct decision.

do you get hacking....maybe. miyotas have been updated to include it, but this 1 year old watch DOESN'T have it.

does your rotor whirl like a airplane propeller? absolutely, to the point of being able to feel and see the watch wobble on wrist.

does your second hand stop if you jar the watch a bit...yup. it's just old and outdated...i wish they would just use the NH35...I'm not sure what pull the miyota has any more....is it a smaller/thinner movement? maybe in bulk they are cheaper, but to us normies, it's slightly more expensive.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Latest video is up on my channel.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Parnis Date-Just review on the channel. I really really like this one.


----------



## earlc (Jan 27, 2020)

Ban Bolski said:


> Has anyone tried any I&W Carnival watches? They have a number of miyota powered watches around $100AUD. Couple of faves are;
> 
> Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


I've had one of Carnival's tritium pilot watches in my daily wear mix for about a year. In the photo I posted it seems like the Tritium is glowing like crazy. In reality I walked into the basement from bright sun to take the photo and I couldn't see the glow at all. But if I wake up at night with the watch on the nightstand, the tritium is easy to read. I paid about $70 US.

Pros:
• The clean, legible face
• The depth the face has with the notches cut out for the indices
• The tritium for late at night
• AR coated sapphire crystal
• It still has correct time even if I don't wear it for a few weeks

Cons:
• I can only adjust bracelet fit a touch too loose or a touch too tight, so it's often on a NATO or leather strap
• The name Carnival makes it seem like I got as cruise souvenir

Now it looks like they are selling the same style watch with lume instead of tritium, so read the listings carefully!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I refuse to buy the miyota. my latest video proves to me that that is the correct decision.
> 
> do you get hacking....maybe. miyotas have been updated to include it, but this 1 year old watch DOESN'T have it.
> 
> ...


Same. I don't understand the hype with the Miyota movts. The 8015 is a joke, it's an automatic but has same decibels as a Timex quartz if you move your wrist  So basically you should go the ~€500 price point to get a 100% silent + 'sure-to-be hackable' 9015?? I've had several... I didn't see any difference from the many NH3x I own. To me their desirability is a made-up propaganda pushed by microbrands to make more bucks. They're absolutely no better than Seiko movements in terms of usage.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

The Cronos 62mas I ordered from the LGY WATCH store arrived. I know bronze changes over time and it depends on conditions, but is what I'm seeing on the sides of the case normal when new? Am I to use the white wafer-like emery board to clean it? One side is rough.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

mougino said:


> Same. I don't understand the hype with the Miyota movts. The 8015 is a joke, it's an automatic but has same decibels as a Timex quartz if you move your wrist  So basically you should go the ~€500 price point to get a 100% silent + 'sure-to-be hackable' 9015?? I've had several... I didn't see any difference from the many NH3x I own. To me their desirability is a made-up propaganda pushed by microbrands to make more bucks. They're absolutely no better than Seiko movements in terms of usage.


9015 is just thinner and has a higher beat rate. It can also be adjusted in more positions than the NH35.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> After seeing all the positive reviews, I bought the Escapement Time quartz dress watch, and it arrived today. I have to agree that it looks gorgeous in person, and is clearly well designed and well made. The strap isn't great, so I will be changing that. Overall, though, highly recommended.
> 
> I bought this watch a month ago, and haven't bought any AliExpress watches since. The watch was US$79, but as usual the customs office screwed me for an additional US$60.55.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

earlc said:


> I've had one of Carnival's tritium pilot watches in my daily wear mix for about a year. In the photo I posted it seems like the Tritium is glowing like crazy. In reality I walked into the basement from bright sun to take the photo and I couldn't see the glow at all. But if I wake up at night with the watch on the nightstand, the tritium is easy to read. I paid about $70 US.
> 
> Pros:
> • The clean, legible face
> ...


That's very nice! I was looking at that on AliExpress too!


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think your band is worth considerably more than the watch. Nice.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Cronos 62mas I ordered from the LGY WATCH store arrived. I know bronze changes over time and it depends on conditions, but is what I'm seeing on the sides of the case normal when new? Am I to use the white wafer-like emery board to clean it? One side is rough.


that looks a bit rough for sure. was it wrapped on arrival?

but yes, you can use the emery board to clean it up, also some lemon juice will do the trick.

I'd send these images to LGY though, because I'm not sure those stains may not dissipate with cleaning.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm loving this one. The lume is pretty excellent - don't know how it compares to the fabled older Steeldives but I haven't seen anything much better. Running at about +10 seconds a day, hoping it settles into even better timing.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Omegafanboy said:


> 9015 is just thinner and has a higher beat rate. It can also be adjusted in more positions than the NH35.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Yes high beat but the NH35 can be adjusted in all the same positions as the Miyota


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> I'm loving this one. The lume is pretty excellent - don't know how it compares to the fabled older Steeldives but I haven't seen anything much better. Running at about +10 seconds a day, hoping it settles into even better timing.
> View attachment 15917670


Love it. You got me wishing i'd have bought the blue one. But my orient is blue.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mykkus said:


> Love it. You got me wishing i'd have bought the blue one. But my orient is blue.


I bought the blue one because I have a black 6105-8000 homage!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The 9015 being thinner, high-beat, and quieter than 8xxx definitely gives a more luxurious impression. But imo it’s still a simple and disposable movement. You’re not gonna service it. Unless thickness is a concern, NH3x is my preferred budget movement.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Cronos 62mas I ordered from the LGY WATCH store arrived. I know bronze changes over time and it depends on conditions, but is what I'm seeing on the sides of the case normal when new? Am I to use the white wafer-like emery board to clean it? One side is rough.


I'd recommend cleaning it with some lemon juice, to take it back to its original condition (pre patina) then you'll be able to see better what the case is actually like then. 
Plus that way you get to see it age and patina with you wearing it as well. That's what I do with my bronze watches anyway.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

nyonya said:


> I bought the blue one because I have a black 6105-8000 homage!


This is exactly the same combo that I have: black 6105-8000 homage (Seizenn), and blue Steeldive Willard homage.

Don't tell me that you also have a green Steeldive SKX homage, as I have? Because that would be a little eerie. Lol


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> This is exactly the same combo that I have: black 6105-8000 homage (Seizenn), and blue Steeldive Willard homage.
> 
> Don't tell me that you also have a green Steeldive SKX homage, as I have? Because that would be a little eerie. Lol


Dunno bout him, but i've been drooling over one of those too. LOL


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> This is exactly the same combo that I have: black 6105-8000 homage (Seizenn), and blue Steeldive Willard homage.
> 
> Don't tell me that you also have a green Steeldive SKX homage, as I have? Because that would be a little eerie. Lol


Ha...not yet!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Cronos 62mas I ordered from the LGY WATCH store arrived. I know bronze changes over time and it depends on conditions, but is what I'm seeing on the sides of the case normal when new? Am I to use the white wafer-like emery board to clean it? One side is rough.


Mine was fresh when it arrived but that was a few months ago now. I'd definitely try to remove the patina, maybe start with a lemon juice bath and a soft toothbrush. Some people recommend tomato sauce as well. If you decide to use a cloth and some brasso make sure you wash the brasso off completely, I used brasso on one of my bronze watches and then got a rash from it. I wouldn't recommend the brasso TBH 😂.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Cronos 62mas I ordered from the LGY WATCH store arrived. I know bronze changes over time and it depends on conditions, but is what I'm seeing on the sides of the case normal when new? Am I to use the white wafer-like emery board to clean it? One side is rough.


That patina is normal. Bronze can start changing the moment it's forged.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mykkus said:


> Dunno bout him, but i've been drooling over one of those too. LOL












It's a good one. Very happy with mine. I feel it's quite underrated. Basically as good as its much-lauded bigger brother (the Willard homage), but completely overlooked. There are a few reviews of the SD1996 on YT, however, every single one of them, as far as I can tell, are of the version 1, and not this year's improved version 2.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

JojX said:


> Pics when it arrives or it didn't happen


Will do once it arrives! But until then...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> View attachment 15918264
> 
> 
> It's a good one. Very happy with mine. I feel it's quite underrated. Basically as good as its much-lauded bigger brother (the Willard homage), but completely overlooked. There are a few reviews of the SD1996 on YT, however, every single one of them, as far as I can tell, are of the version 1, and not this year's improved version 2.


looks lovely. What's the difference between v1 and v2?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

john_marston said:


> looks lovely. What's the difference between v1 and v2?


Short answer: As far as I can tell, better build quality and finishing in my v2, and definitively better lume.

Caveats: I can't answer authoritatively, having not held v1 and v2 side by side. But based on the YouTube reviews I've seen, the complaints on the YouTube reviews don't really seem to apply to mine. Also, in some of the YouTube reviews, the bezel isn't lumed at all, whereas mine is, and glows like a torch. Mind, I can't really speak to the bracelet, as I've had mine on a rubber strap, and not paid any attention to the bracelet.

Pointer: You can recognize the 2021 version by the white-framed date-wheel, as well as the red text above the 6 o'clock index. The older versions do not have either of these.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a custom stingray strap from Tuan Vu? I have a few Zelos watches, and his stringray straps are very popular with the Zelos community.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

This gets my nod as a good daily wear value. Read the ad carefully if you go looking for it, because i thought I'd get a different handset. I like what i got, but that, and the lower 200 meter text (there or absent) versions are shipped randomly. The ad is straight up about it.

Addies nologo/sterile Pilot . Got it April 19th and set it to time that day and again on May 1st--but haven't adjusted it since. Been my work watch since got it (front line/assisted care).

Sapphire crystal, stainless solid link bracelet that's light, comfortable and serviceable, good clasp. Not a hair grabber. NH35A movement and good lume. (200 meters/screw-down crown). Easy on the wrist, and it's low enough to fit under a sleeve. 39mm w/o crown.

Roughly $100 USD. so it and its variants are competitive.

It feels well built and not heavy on the wrist, and it's low enough to fit under a sleeve. I'm sure any decent single pass or NATO strap would rock on it, too.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Will do once it arrives! But until then...


Very striking. Tempting.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Welcome to the club!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pic and love the dog!  What's its name?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Same. I don't understand the hype with the Miyota movts. The 8015 is a joke, it's an automatic but has same decibels as a Timex quartz if you move your wrist  So basically you should go the ~€500 price point to get a 100% silent + 'sure-to-be hackable' 9015?? I've had several... I didn't see any difference from the many NH3x I own. To me their desirability is a made-up propaganda pushed by microbrands to make more bucks. They're absolutely no better than Seiko movements in terms of usage.


You have to take in consideration the time dimension of what you say. 
Initially Ali offered at a large extent chinese movements and most of the times not even seagull ones (or the seagulls were full of rumors that assemblers never oiled them, while seagull factory sent them out unoiled to be oiled by assemblers). The "westerners" demanded better quality so some manufacturers like Parnis and siblings (corgeut, debert, etc.) threw in Miyota 8215 movements and the "westerners" loved it. So the first test was successful. By that time I do not remember any watch with a seiko NH35 movement. I believe the first brand that mainstreamed NH35s is Pagani Design, where they chose it a the upgrade of their initial chinese movements. Nowadays, I see very few new watches with the miyota movement. I guess that the manufacturers either use existing stock, chose them because they have large dial/hands stock that is compatible with that or try to squeeze a lower price while still offering a Japanese movement.
Miyota 9015 is another class of movement, not anywhere close in specs with NH35. You ought to compare that movement with ETA 2824 and PT5000. Unfortunately, no Seiko movement of that category has found its way to Ali watches to the best of my knowledge.

Keep in mind that in 2017-18 it was next to impossible to find a watch in Ali with a japanese movement and a water resistance allowing you to swim in it below the 100 euro mark. The 5 bar rated models were very very few and 10bar ones were next to non-existent. We have travelled a very long way in just 3-4 years (with backs and forths).


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Steeldive Models





Steeldive Sd1948s Japan Nh35 Automatic Watches Bronze Bezel With Nuts Bronze Case 1000m Waterproof Deep Sea Diver Watch Mechanic - Buy Diver Watch Mechanic,Nh35 Automatic Watches,Automatic Watches Bronze Bezel Product on Alibaba.com


Steeldive Sd1948s Japan Nh35 Automatic Watches Bronze Bezel With Nuts Bronze Case 1000m Waterproof Deep Sea Diver Watch Mechanic - Buy Diver Watch Mechanic,Nh35 Automatic Watches,Automatic Watches Bronze Bezel Product on Alibaba.com



qiin.en.alibaba.com





































*Product Name*SD1948S*Brand*Steeldive *Size*Case size: 44.5mm/ Case thickness: 15mm/ Lug Size: 22mm/ Case Length:50.6mm*Waterproof*1000m / 100 Bar/ 100 ATM*Movement*NH35A automatic watch movement*Bezel*Bronze *Glass*Sapphire glass/ Size:30.50*3.50mmBezel44.50*36.50*4.40mm/ 120 clicks unidirectionDial Size32.50*32.00*30.00*0.50mmHands Size 7.50*12.50*12.50mmCrown Size10.50mm*Packing*Plastic box/ T a g/ Warranty Card/ Manuel*MOQ for OEM*50PCs






Steeldive New Arrival Sd1903s Big Size Solid Bronze Case Dive Watch Super Luminous C3 Unique Crown 200m 20atm Diving Men Watch - Buy Solid Bronze Case Dive Watch,20atm Diving Men Watch,Steeldive New Arrival Product on Alibaba.com


Steeldive New Arrival Sd1903s Big Size Solid Bronze Case Dive Watch Super Luminous C3 Unique Crown 200m 20atm Diving Men Watch - Buy Solid Bronze Case Dive Watch,20atm Diving Men Watch,Steeldive New Arrival Product on Alibaba.com



qiin.en.alibaba.com





































Product Description

Product NameSD1903SBrandSteeldiveSizeCase Size: 46.5mm(without crown)/ Case thickness:14mm/Lug size:22mm/ Lug to lug length:54.17mmMovementNH35 AutomaticWaterproof200M WaterproofBezelBronze bezel/ Bi-direction 120 clicks/ Bezel size:40.90 * 31.7 * 1.00mmGlassSapphire glass/ Glass size: 40.00*4.10mmDial Size41.00*40.50*39.50*0.40mmHands Size13.50*19.50*19.50mmCrown Size12mmPackingPlastic box/ T a g/ Warranty CardCustom LogoMOQ 50PCs

New Hruodland FF is coming out in June 21








Hruodland FF Homage


Hruodland FF Homage, Blancpain, Fifty Fathoms, Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment Limited Edition, Prouct Specs: Case Material : 316L Stainless Steel Case Back : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : Sapphire Crystal : Domed Sapphire with AR-Coating Movement : ST2130 / ETA2824 Band : Stainless Steel Bracelet...




wrwatches.com





















































Dropshippers are finally bringing in the ST2130 Phantom Aquanaut.








125.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro Skx Sports Watch Men St2130 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 200m Diver Watches 44mm Luminous Sapphire Crystal Clock 6015 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












125.97US $ 50% OFF|Sports Watch Men Retro Skx Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 200m Diver Watches St2130 Movt 44mm Luminous Sapphire Clocks 6015 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













































157.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro Sports Watch Men ST2130 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 200M Diver Watches for men 47mm Sapphire Luminous Clock SBBN015|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












157.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro Sports Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch 200m Diver Watches Mens St2130 Movt 47mm Sapphire Luminous Clock Sbbn015 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

AlbertaTime said:


> This gets my nod as a good daily wear value. Read the ad carefully if you go looking for it, because i thought I'd get a different handset. I like what i got, but that, and the lower 200 meter text (there or absent) versions are shipped randomly. The ad is straight up about it.
> 
> Addies nologo/sterile Pilot . Got it April 19th and set it to time that day and again on May 1st--but haven't adjusted it since. Been my work watch since got it (front line/assisted care).
> 
> ...


I keep seeing this watch and I am very tempted. I would probably go with the sunburst blue version. How does it compare to other similar sized watches? I am trending towards smaller thinner watches, so does it wear small?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Omegafanboy said:


> What is the size of yours? Is it 36 or 39mm?


39mm. It comes with either stick or pilot hands--random. But I'm finding it a solid build. The colored dials look great. I have nothing against the Addies logo either. It looks fine.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

AlbertaTime said:


> This gets my nod as a good daily wear value. Read the ad carefully if you go looking for it, because i thought I'd get a different handset. I like what i got, but that, and the lower 200 meter text (there or absent) versions are shipped randomly. The ad is straight up about it.
> 
> Addies nologo/sterile Pilot . Got it April 19th and set it to time that day and again on May 1st--but haven't adjusted it since. Been my work watch since got it (front line/assisted care).
> 
> ...


This one I consider the best value watch on Ali. Mine cost 70usd. The bracelet as you said is surprisingly comfortable but it looks kilker on a pilot strap.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

I keep seeing this and I want it. I already own 2 Sea Gull watches and I'm saving up for something else. Halp.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> New Steeldive Models
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent ! Thanks for noticing this, new models are definitely interesting but I wonder if I can sport this pastel blue fifty fathoms... 



Desk-bound said:


> Dropshippers are finally bringing in the ST2130 Phantom Aquanaut.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At long last! I got mine on the late, last March, if I had known I wouldn't have gone through the trouble of taobao + broker and waited a little...

Nicolas


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

JojX said:


> This one I consider the best value watch on Ali. Mine cost 70usd. The bracelet as you said is surprisingly comfortable but it looks kilker on a pilot strap.
> View attachment 15918625


That does look good, especially on that strap. Is it better value than this though?









103.21US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh38 Movement Pilot Watch With Type-b Or Type-a Black Dial And 42mm Case Waterproof 300m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





This is the strap it's on in this picture:








DASSARI Vintage Leather Pilot Watch Band w/ Silver Rivets | StrapsCo


Premium pilot style watch band by DASSARI. | Free Shipping!




strapsco.com


















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd recommend cleaning it with some lemon juice, to take it back to its original condition (pre patina) then you'll be able to see better what the case is actually like then.
> Plus that way you get to see it age and patina with you wearing it as well. That's what I do with my bronze watches anyway.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


It did clean up well. I had thought for sure I'd want it to develop a patina quickly, but I guess each incident is unique; what it had going was not for me. We'll see what happens next time. (Happy 80th, Bobby)


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice this bronzo !


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> That does look good, especially on that strap. Is it better value than this though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At about $100 (what Alberta Time says he paid for it), no. I would say they are approximately equal value and it is a matter of what an individual values aesthetically.

But, these Addies-Steeldives are often available for $75-$85 and sometimes as low as $70. At that price, yes, they are a better value than the Escapement Time.

Of course, there is still the matter of aesthetics. If you prefer the B dial, then it doesn't matter how much the A dial costs and vice versa.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Is that a custom stingray strap from Tuan Vu? I have a few Zelos watches, and his stringray straps are very popular with the Zelos community.


Great eye, it is one done by Tuan Vu. I originally had it made for a Squale diver but love it on this watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Coming inside on a rainy morning...


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Excellent ! Thanks for noticing this, new models are definitely interesting but I wonder if I can sport this pastel blue fifty fathoms...
> 
> At long last! I got mine on the late, last March, if I had known I wouldn't have gone through the trouble of taobao + broker and waited a little...
> 
> Nicolas


Nicolas, from what (admittedly little) I know of you from your forum posts, I think of you as fearless, fun-loving and free-spirited when it comes to this often all-too-serious hobby. So I wouldn't put the pastel blue 50 Fathoms beyond you.

As for the Phantom Aquanaut, as you are one of the few known people in the world to own this watch, I hope you don't mind if I ask a couple of questions: (1) How do you like it a few months in? and (2) How does it compare to your other Willard homages, and to your Seiko Turtle? That's an open-ended question, but I'm also hoping it wears a little bit smaller than your typical Willard homage, if you don't mind addressing that specifically.

Grateful for a reply if you have the time.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

nyonya said:


> Coming inside on a rainy morning...
> 
> View attachment 15918968


Can we all just step back for a moment and take in the fact that we now live in a world where watches of this quality can be had for under $100 USD? Delivered from the other side of the planet directly to your door? Despite the complicating concerns (copied design, possibly questionable labor practices, environmental and psychological costs of easy overconsumption, etc.), I still find this fact to be nothing short of remarkable.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Can we all just step back for a moment and take in the fact that we now live in a world where watches of this quality can be had for under $100 USD? Delivered from the other side of the planet directly to your door? Despite the complicating concerns (copied design, possibly questionable labor practices, environmental and psychological costs of easy overconsumption, etc.), I still find this fact to be nothing short of remarkable.


No kidding.
The Addies Willard I have is every bit as good as any seiko i've put my hands on.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> Short answer: As far as I can tell, better build quality and finishing in my v2, and definitively better lume.
> 
> Caveats: I can't answer authoritatively, having not held v1 and v2 side by side. But based on the YouTube reviews I've seen, the complaints on the YouTube reviews don't really seem to apply to mine. Also, in some of the YouTube reviews, the bezel isn't lumed at all, whereas mine is, and glows like a torch. Mind, I can't really speak to the bracelet, as I've had mine on a rubber strap, and not paid any attention to the bracelet.
> 
> Pointer: You can recognize the 2021 version by the white-framed date-wheel, as well as the red text above the 6 o'clock index. The older versions do not have either of these.


Just checked the Steeldive Store and looks like you might have the older version


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Just checked the Steeldive Store and looks like you might have the older version
> 
> View attachment 15919073


If that's the case, then there definitely was an even older version, of that I have absolutely no doubt. So it seems that they're on v3 now? I wonder if the differences are more than cosmetic.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> That does look good, especially on that strap. Is it better value than this though?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think the addies flieger IS a better value propositiin than the ET. First, it cost over 30usd less. Second, it's got better lume. It's got nicely proportiined hands (ET's are a bit on a thin side which makes it less legible). I prefer the 39mm size to ET's 42mm. They both cone with s.h.i.t.t.y straps but addies offers a nice bracelet. I do think both are excellent watches. But if I had to choose only one, I'd go for the addies.














Out of the 5fliegers I own (addies, ET Btype, ET quartz chrono, steeldive bronze, modded vostok amphibia sinn type) addies gets most wrist time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nicolas, from what (admittedly little) I know of you from your forum posts, I think of you as fearless, fun-loving and free-spirited when it comes to this often all-too-serious hobby. So I wouldn't put the pastel blue 50 Fathoms beyond you.
> 
> As for the Phantom Aquanaut, as you are one of the few known people in the world to own this watch, I hope you don't mind if I ask a couple of questions: (1) How do you like it a few months in? and (2) How does it compare to your other Willard homages, and to your Seiko Turtle? That's an open-ended question, but I'm also hoping it wears a little bit smaller than your typical Willard homage, if you don't mind addressing that specifically.
> 
> Grateful for a reply if you have the time.


Thanks for the kind words Henry  I might have considered the pastel 50 fathoms some years ago, but I'm in a trend of wearing sub-40mm watches recently. I'm concerned that the big bezel will make it wear larger than the advertised 41mm. I'll wait for feedback and wrist shots from others.

Regarding the D.Veith, it is by far my favorite Turtle, in front of the Merkur 6105, bronze Steeldive, and the SRP773. This Phantom Aquanaut is phenomenal: just the hi-beat ST2130 movement is incredible for that price, it is butter smooth, rotor is perfectly silent, and I love the noise when winding it.
If you add the perfect index alignments, smooth and clicky bezel action (zero backplay!), and lume extraordinaire, + consider on top of all that the domed sapphire crystal and the stamped crown!!! what you get for the price is unbelievable 
I don't know how they manage to win any money here, really.

The color of the dial is also the most vivid yellow I have experienced. I have a couple of other yellow watches, but I'm always back to this one for a sunny spirit-lifting wrist candy 

You can still refer to my original review at Quick review of my D.Veith Phantom Aquanaut my opinion hasn't changed, on the contrary: this watch is awesome.
It hits way higher than its 3x the price Merkur/Seiko counterparts. Even in the 100-150€ bracket now on AliExpress, it is insane value for money, I don't expect the stocks to last that long...

Cheers,
Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm also hoping it wears a little bit smaller than your typical Willard homage, if you don't mind addressing that specifically.


I forgot to answer you on that: I took my digital calipers and the D.Veith has a sensibly smaller lug-to-lug: 45.8 mm Vs. 46.8 mm for the Steeldive Bronze and Merkur 6105, and 47.4 mm for the Seiko SRP773.

The larger part of the cushion case, where it sits on the wrist, is more or less the same for the 3 homages: 43.8 mm without the crown, but again it is larger on the Seiko: a whole millimeter more at 44.8 mm.

The bezel on the D.Veith is larger at the base and narrowing when you approach the insert: it varies from 39.9 mm at the top to 40.6 at the bottom. On the Merkur the bezel is 40.5 mm wide, On the Steeldive, 40.9 mm. And on the Seiko 42.2 mm(!)

So you see the Seiko is really bigger than the other three, but if I compare just the Merkur vs. Steeldive vs. D.Veith on the wrist, they feel sensibly the same, so not a real feeling a smallness on the Aquanaut to answer your specific question (all three homages also have the same 13.0 mm thinness).

Despite my liking of smaller ones, I still wear the Aquanaut because the cushion case and short lug-to-lug make it very comfortable, but yes it is still a big baby and for sure you feel the weight.

Nicolas


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Great pic and love the dog!  What's its name?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Brooklyn, she's a 4 year old Airedale Terrier.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> View attachment 15918264
> 
> 
> It's a good one. Very happy with mine. I feel it's quite underrated. Basically as good as its much-lauded bigger brother (the Willard homage), but completely overlooked. There are a few reviews of the SD1996 on YT, however, every single one of them, as far as I can tell, are of the version 1, and not this year's improved version 2.


My modded version 1 says hi. Still the watch with best bezel action in my collection. Mind you it's an affordable one so my standards might be lower than average but still 

It also withstood quite a bit of water activity with no issues even after been opened.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MattV001 (Aug 12, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> New Hruodland FF is coming out in June 21


I am quite tempted by this, a good looking and seemingly well thought of FF homage at 41mm, much more wearable than the more frequently seen 45mm size.
That strap looks like junk though, and 339 USD seems pretty steep...


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Has this happened to anyone else? A seller sent a package to my country and it reports as being delivered, but without location specifics beyond country. The seller no longer has a store on AE. I opened a dispute. His evidence is the tracking number's confirmation of delivery. My argument is that it's without any specifics. The only "evidence" I could think to include in the dispute is a screenshot of how his store is closed, and I asked why that is. AE is going to decide.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

This is normal now! Sure it got marked delivered the day you could request a refund.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> This is normal now! Sure it got marked delivered the day you could request a refund.


Actually, it's the first time for me, and I have a much bigger buying addiction than Springy was recently accused of having!


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Actually, it's the first time for me, and I have a much bigger buying addiction than Springy was recently accused of having!


The tracking number is probably fake too. I think some sites probably offer "tracking" services that are fabricated. Might want to report any info about that to the dispute too.

I recently opened a dispute for a similar reason and got the full refund I asked for after the seller's deadline to reply went unanswered. I realized my too-low-to-be-true priced watch was from a scammer after reading some of the seller reviews, but I had already placed the order in a delusional frenzy to score a killer deal (lol, such a sucker).

In my case, the strongest evidence of something being wrong with my order was when I noticed the tracking info said my package had been delivered a month before I had even placed the order. Haha, ok, that can't be right!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> Has this happened to anyone else? A seller sent a package to my country and it reports as being delivered, but without location specifics beyond country. The seller no longer has a store on AE. I opened a dispute. His evidence is the tracking number's confirmation of delivery. My argument is that it's without any specifics. The only "evidence" I could think to include in the dispute is a screenshot of how his store is closed, and I asked why that is. AE is going to decide.


I have had several watches marked as "delivered" and AliEx asking me for feedback, even though it wasn't delivered at all. In each case, the watch arrived within another week or two. The first time it was "delivered" without actually being delivered, I contacted the seller immediately, who told me "just wait a bit longer". And they were right. It did arrive a few days later. Now I wait automatically. But if more than two weeks has passed since the fake "delivered" status I would be worried.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Has this happened to anyone else? A seller sent a package to my country and it reports as being delivered, but without location specifics beyond country. The seller no longer has a store on AE. I opened a dispute. His evidence is the tracking number's confirmation of delivery. My argument is that it's without any specifics. The only "evidence" I could think to include in the dispute is a screenshot of how his store is closed, and I asked why that is. AE is going to decide.


It has happened to me a dozen times in 2019, the mailman was stealing the packages. Nothing you can do but opening a dispute with your local post office. If the package is marked as being delivered and it's not that's their responsibility, nothing AE can do. I'm afraid you won't be have your refund :-/

[edit] stores come and go, I've had many articles arrive and when I went to post a review on the ae app, the store had closed. AFAIK store closing isn't a valid dispute reason.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

MattV001 said:


> I am quite tempted by this, a good looking and seemingly well thought of FF homage at 41mm, much more wearable than the more frequently seen 45mm size.
> That strap looks like junk though, and 339 USD seems pretty steep...


Yeah... The size is better than most other hommages, but the price and the engraving on the side of the case are killing it for me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TayTay said:


> The tracking number is probably fake too. I think some sites probably offer "tracking" services that are fabricated. Might want to report any info about that to the dispute too.
> 
> I recently opened a dispute for a similar reason and got the full refund I asked for after the seller's deadline to reply went unanswered. I realized my too-low-to-be-true priced watch was from a scammer after reading some of the seller reviews, but I had already placed the order in a delusional frenzy to score a killer deal (lol, such a sucker).
> 
> In my case, the strongest evidence of something being wrong with my order was when I noticed the tracking info said my package had been delivered a month before I had even placed the order. Haha, ok, that can't be right!


Fake tracking number is very rare, I have several hundreds ae purchases on the counter and never once did it happen to me. I wouldn't call it "probable". And except in your case where it was obvious and easy to prove (delivered 1 month before shipping), in any other case, if the shipping dates are consistent, you won't be able to prove anything...


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> Has this happened to anyone else? A seller sent a package to my country and it reports as being delivered, but without location specifics beyond country. The seller no longer has a store on AE. I opened a dispute. His evidence is the tracking number's confirmation of delivery. My argument is that it's without any specifics. The only "evidence" I could think to include in the dispute is a screenshot of how his store is closed, and I asked why that is. AE is going to decide.


You could go to your local post office, ask for more information on that tracking number and if they will let you take a screenshot of their system.

I had a package marked as delivered which turned out to be for a different person and address.

With the local post office information I was able to prove it was not delivered to me.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Omegafanboy said:


> I keep seeing this watch and I am very tempted. I would probably go with the sunburst blue version. How does it compare to other similar sized watches? I am trending towards smaller thinner watches, so does it wear small?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Hi Sam,

Have been quite happy with my Addiesdive Flieger since it arrived, it wears a treat and I would say that with the narrow bezel, it does wear a wee bit larger than it's size suggests; all round, it is quite well proportioned. Finish is very good and the lume is bright and lasts for a reasonable amount of time. The price is, quite frankly, a steal - the only issue, I still can't get the bleedin' bracelet off...........










Oh, and they have recently introduced this.......










40mm with Lyre lugs, pretty compelling at about £95. I'm not too sure about the numeral/hand colour tho', would prefer a stark white, but they will probz introduce other variants and colours in due course, we'll see.

Have a great weekend y'all.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Ragl said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Have been quite happy with my Addiesdive Flieger since it arrived, it wears a treat and I would say that with the narrow bezel, it does wear a wee bit larger than it's size suggests; all round, it is quite well proportioned. Finish is very good and the lume is bright and lasts for a reasonable amount of time. The price is, quite frankly, a steal - the only issue, I still can't get the bleedin' bracelet off...........
> 
> ...


To remove the bracelet you will need a better quality tool than the usual freebie sellers sometimes throw in. The San Martin tool works fine but it's not available from their Store atm...


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Ragl said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Have been quite happy with my Addiesdive Flieger since it arrived, it wears a treat and I would say that with the narrow bezel, it does wear a wee bit larger than it's size suggests; all round, it is quite well proportioned. Finish is very good and the lume is bright and lasts for a reasonable amount of time. The price is, quite frankly, a steal - the only issue, I still can't get the bleedin' bracelet off...........
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan, not worried about the braclet as I would keep it on. That other watch looks nice too. If it does not come in different colour combinations then I might be tempted to try modding it as the case looks good. Hopefully it will take standard seiko mod parts 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

JojX said:


> To remove the bracelet you will need a better quality tool than the usual freebie sellers sometimes throw in. The San Martin tool works fine but it's not available from their Store atm...


I think the problem is the spring bars, I have a Bergeon Spring Bar Remover - this watch has defeated it!!

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Omegafanboy said:


> Thanks Alan, not worried about the braclet as I would keep it on. That other watch looks nice too. If it does not come in different colour combinations then I might be tempted to try modding it as the case looks good. Hopefully it will take standard seiko mod parts
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Indeed, I have various Mix 'n Match schemes running thro' my head at the mo'; what with Casioak mods and now the Steeldive/San Martin mash-ups, I'm falling further into the rabbit hole.......

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Ragl said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Have been quite happy with my Addiesdive Flieger since it arrived, it wears a treat and I would say that with the narrow bezel, it does wear a wee bit larger than it's size suggests; all round, it is quite well proportioned. Finish is very good and the lume is bright and lasts for a reasonable amount of time. The price is, quite frankly, a steal - the only issue, I still can't get the bleedin' bracelet off...........
> 
> ...


I have this one, I like it a lot. I change straps on it quite a bit. Looks great on leather too. The movement in mine is a freak, seems to stay about +1 second every day (obviously just luck but it still makes me like it more checking it's accuracy every time it goes on wrist ?).

Edit: re: the Addiesdive "luxury diver" with the Lyre lugs you've just bought


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

AlbertaTime said:


> This gets my nod as a good daily wear value. Read the ad carefully if you go looking for it, because i thought I'd get a different handset. I like what i got, but that, and the lower 200 meter text (there or absent) versions are shipped randomly. The ad is straight up about it.
> 
> Addies nologo/sterile Pilot . Got it April 19th and set it to time that day and again on May 1st--but haven't adjusted it since. Been my work watch since got it (front line/assisted care).
> 
> ...


This is my only Aliexpress watch. A really nice one, but with a few cons. Unfortunately, the bracelet was a touch big for my 6.3" at the smallest setting. I think 6.5" is the smallest it can accommodate.
The other issue is that the spring bars were absolutely terrible and their ridges flattened after only two strap changes. I literally had to destroy the bracelet and endlinks with a bolt cutter to remove it.








The last con is there is quite a bit of dust under the crystal. It's really visible under direct sunlight (especially towards the middle), but not very noticeable indoors. Still pretty disappointing, but still looks great on a brown leather or grey fabric strap.


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Ragl said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Have been quite happy with my Addiesdive Flieger since it arrived, it wears a treat and I would say that with the narrow bezel, it does wear a wee bit larger than it's size suggests; all round, it is quite well proportioned. Finish is very good and the lume is bright and lasts for a reasonable amount of time. The price is, quite frankly, a steal - the only issue, I still can't get the bleedin' bracelet off...........
> 
> View attachment 15920717


Just noticed this post. I did manage to take the bracelet off two or three times only. By the third time, the 'ridges' on the spring bar that you're supposed to hold with the removal tool have disappeared. The issue is definitely the spring bar, not the removal tool.
Try as I might, there was no way to remove the bracelet but to destroy it, which is a shame because it was a really nice bracelet, but the decision was easier since it didn't fit me anyway.


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

My new Retangula "Captain Willard" variant homage with a canvas grey strap. I really love it.









Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mougino said:


> Thanks for the kind words Henry  I might have considered the pastel 50 fathoms some years ago, but I'm in a trend of wearing sub-40mm watches recently. I'm concerned that the big bezel will make it wear larger than the advertised 41mm. I'll wait for feedback and wrist shots from others.
> 
> Regarding the D.Veith, it is by far my favorite Turtle, in front of the Merkur 6105, bronze Steeldive, and the SRP773. This Phantom Aquanaut is phenomenal: just the hi-beat ST2130 movement is incredible for that price, it is butter smooth, rotor is perfectly silent, and I love the noise when winding it.
> If you add the perfect index alignments, smooth and clicky bezel action (zero backplay!), and lume extraordinaire, + consider on top of all that the domed sapphire crystal and the stamped crown!!! what you get for the price is unbelievable
> ...


The cheapest I've seen it on AliEx is $150 at the Taihe Sunglasses store.

Anyone have recommendations for using an agent to buy from TaoBao (to US)? It is $91 there.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Pmac said:


> My new Retangula "Captain Willard" variant homage with a canvas grey strap. I really love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a 6105-8000 hommage and not a Cpt. Willard one (which would be 6105-8110)

It's really great though, I've got the bi-color one and thought multiple times to get yours too


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Jugsy said:


> The movement in mine is a freak, seems to stay about +1 second every day (obviously just luck but it still makes me like it more checking it's accuracy every time it goes on wrist 😂).


That's a surprise with mine, too. The accuracy is unreal. I almost forget it's mechanical/automatic. I haven't adjusted it in just over a month. Of course, other's mileage may vary, but_ I'm_ happy


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

omar77w said:


> By the third time, the 'ridges' on the spring bar that you're supposed to hold with the removal tool have disappeared. The issue is definitely the spring bar, not the removal tool. Try as I might, there was no way to remove the bracelet but to destroy it, which is a shame because it was a really nice bracelet, but the decision was easier since it didn't fit me anyway.


Given a couple have mentioned this, I'm amplifying: _it seems like a really good idea is to replace the stock spring bar immediately if you remove the bracelet._

That noted. I'll also add that many bracelets, including this one. make removing the spring bar difficult in the first place--and it takes a very small but strong V type end to do it.

Counter-intuitively, I prefer the very small and extremely cheap "3 PCS Watch Band Spring Bars Strap Link Pins Remover" type available on Ebay for this type of task than the expensive tools because the V is well defined and very small. I buy about 10 at a time and they last me a year or two. (They also work pretty well to remove the SIM cards in my phones--so that's a plus).


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

AlbertaTime said:


> Given a couple have mentioned this, I'm amplifying: _it seems like a really good idea is to replace the stock spring bar immediately if you remove the bracelet._
> 
> That noted. I'll also add that many bracelets, including this one. make removing the spring bar difficult in the first place--and it takes a very small but strong V type end to do it.
> 
> Counter-intuitively, I prefer the very small and extremely cheap "3 PCS Watch Band Spring Bars Strap Link Pins Remover" type available on Ebay for this type of task than the expensive tools because the V is well defined and very small. I buy about 10 at a time and they last me a year or two. (They also work pretty well to remove the SIM cards in my phones--so that's a plus).


Yikes.

Yeah i'll probably swap mine when I get home then, I got some new bars from LIW when i bought the nato.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Which service - or app (android) - do you use to track your china parcels?
Got some inbound outside from alix and am looking for a good tracking service


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Poerger said:


> Which service - or app (android) - do you use to track your china parcels?
> Got some inbound outside from alix and am looking for a good tracking service


This one is pretty good.









Track24 - Apps on Google Play


Track24 - tracking mail worldwide.




play.google.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Which service - or app (android) - do you use to track your china parcels?
> Got some inbound outside from alix and am looking for a good tracking service


I wrote my own (very simple) app: Incoming! Follow your online purchases - Apps on Google Play


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Poerger said:


> Which service - or app (android) - do you use to track your china parcels?
> Got some inbound outside from alix and am looking for a good tracking service





No1VIPER said:


> This one is pretty good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that app wasn't giving me any info for 2 different packages I have inbound.

I've always had really good luck with "Parcels" and "17 track"

Parcels seems to give me the most info...17 track gets me notifications without paying anything.

if I keep this up though, I'm just going to buy Parcels because in my experience (buying from China and shipping to the US) it has been the best one....it seems to pick up stops that the others miss for some reason.
Edit: Shoot...I just realized Parcels is $3.50 a year...purchased...why was I thinking it was like $30/ yr.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> that app wasn't giving me any info for 2 different packages I have inbound.
> 
> I've always had really good luck with "Parcels" and "17 track"
> 
> ...


I use to use '17 Track' but for me shipping to the UK, it started getting a bit hit and miss. Which is why I switched.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I use to use '17 Track' but for me shipping to the UK, it started getting a bit hit and miss. Which is why I switched.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I was wondering if the 24 track was a UK/europe thing


----------



## xxxbud (May 14, 2021)

I got Heimdallr Monster and I removed 1 link and it's not enough, 2 links is too much. Do I have to use drive pin punch to remove this pin from this 3 point adjust clasp. I don't know how to call it (photo) like I was removing the links before?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

xxxbud said:


> I got Heimdallr Monster and I removed 1 link and it's not enough, 2 links is too much. Do I have to use drive pin punch to remove this pin from this 3 point adjust clasp. I don't know how to call it (photo) like I was removing the links before?
> View attachment 15921829


It's a regular spring bar in there, not like the bars in the bracelet links


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

xxxbud said:


> I got Heimdallr Monster and I removed 1 link and it's not enough, 2 links is too much. Do I have to use drive pin punch to remove this pin from this 3 point adjust clasp. I don't know how to call it (photo) like I was removing the links before?
> View attachment 15921829


You can use something like a toothpick to push in the springbar at both ends.

I have the same Heimdallr strap and on the widest micro adjust hole I took out just enough links so the fit was tight. Then I adjusted it to the middle hole and the fit is great.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Poerger said:


> Which service - or app (android) - do you use to track your china parcels?
> Got some inbound outside from alix and am looking for a good tracking service


The overall best one I've found: * ALL-IN-ONE PACKAGE TRACKING | 17TRACK*
It works on a PC, or has a Mobile app, and it's easy to track multiple items.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Pics just came out for the Hruodland


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Beautiful watches... but that brand name. Ugh! Does "Hruodland" actually mean anything? Or is it another failed attempt to create another pseudo-Western sounding name?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I have this one, I like it a lot. I change straps on it quite a bit. Looks great on leather too. The movement in mine is a freak, seems to stay about +1 second every day (obviously just luck but it still makes me like it more checking it's accuracy every time it goes on wrist 😂).
> 
> Edit: re: the Addiesdive "luxury diver" with the Lyre lugs you've just bought


New "full grain leather" Wocci strap on it today that I think suits it well.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Beautiful watches... but that brand name. Ugh! Does "Hruodland" actually mean anything? Or is it another failed attempt to create another pseudo-Western sounding name?


It's an established alternative (original) spelling of "Roland," who was an historical, albeit much romanticized, medieval French hero who died in battle in service of Charlemagne.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> Very striking. Tempting.


I think it will be a great little to add to the collection...Cheers


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

AlbertaTime said:


> This gets my nod as a good daily wear value. Read the ad carefully if you go looking for it, because i thought I'd get a different handset. I like what i got, but that, and the lower 200 meter text (there or absent) versions are shipped randomly. The ad is straight up about it.
> 
> Addies nologo/sterile Pilot . Got it April 19th and set it to time that day and again on May 1st--but haven't adjusted it since. Been my work watch since got it (front line/assisted care).
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing off one off these bad boys for some time now! So how are you like it?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The overall best one I've found: * ALL-IN-ONE PACKAGE TRACKING | 17TRACK*
> It works on a PC, or has a Mobile app, and it's easy to track multiple items.


The one I have used for the past year is track parcel app. Free and I have yet to find anything that it doesn't track. Also it gives more info than the others, which is important to me because the tracking numbers in the form of S000xxxx give the actual date it landed in my country.






Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking


Parcel Tracking Worldwide. Track Parcel in USA. Global postal tracking from eBay, AliExpress, ASOS, Shein, Amazon. Tracking packages from China, UK, Germany




parcelsapp.com





Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

too bad about the big logo text.
Are there any other good homages to the pilot 20 out there?



Desk-bound said:


>


----------



## borgil (Apr 18, 2018)

crAss said:


> The one I have used for the past year is track parcel app. Free and I have yet to find anything that it doesn't track. Also it gives more info than the others, which is important to me because the tracking numbers in the form of S000xxxx give the actual date it landed in my country.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I agree, parcelsapp.com and it's phone app counterparts seem to be the best at automatic recognition and displaying the most information.

Status refresh is a bit slow but that's because it basically queries all potential tracking services at the same time.

For instance AliExpress shipments to France that go through Liège in Belgium can often be tracked via Cainiao, PostNL and France's LaPoste.
parcelsapp displays progress information from all three in a consolidated list.

AfterShip can also be useful. It does not have as many carriers as 17TRACK or parcelsapp but it provides automatic notifications (at least with the iOS app).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

It's here! (new one on the right)








It's gotta be a record: I ordered it last Saturday and it was in my mailbox this Saturday morning 
Probably the last watch I'm getting before the big VAT change here in Europe.
Stay tuned for an in-depth review, probably a follow-up of my Battle of the Corgeut Speedy Pro Moonwatches

Nicolas


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The overall best one I've found: * ALL-IN-ONE PACKAGE TRACKING | 17TRACK*
> It works on a PC, or has a Mobile app, and it's easy to track multiple items.


Thanks i'll give the app a go 

And parcelsapp too. Then I will have a comparison for future use cases.

Thanks all


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> It's here! (new one on the right)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one, I've got one on the way too. Really happy to see it looks good. Looking forward to your review.

I also got order cancellation regret on the Phylida Speedy that I cancelled my order for. I'd already ordered this before I started regretting the cancellation but when the Phylida Tin Tin came back up for sale I grabbed that too. Should work out well, I'll have the Corgeut as my speedy homage and the Phylida for the tin tin variant.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

dpeter said:


> too bad about the big logo text.
> Are there any other good homages to the pilot 20 out there?


This Hruodland








296.0US $ 40% OFF|Hruodland F004t Men's Bronze Big Pilot Outdoor Tactical Military Water Resistant Luminous Diving Watch Waterproof 30 Atm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





































Sea-gull








396.0US $ |Pilot Watch Genuine Men 2021 Leather Strap Automatic Case - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













































Akires








195.97US $ 51% OFF|Men's Mechanical Watch PT5000 Automatic Wristwatch Luxury 43mm Calendar Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock Relojes Para Hombre 2021|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com








__





Swiss_watches_luxury_ETA_wristwatch_man_leather_automatic_watch_custom_logo_mechanical_watch_automatic_for_men


Swiss_watches_luxury_ETA_wristwatch_man_leather_automatic_watch_custom_logo_mechanical_watch_automatic_for_men



gelaishi.en.alibaba.com




























































Movement is purported to be a PT-5000 and it has a push-pull crown though*


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

dpeter said:


> too bad about the big logo text.
> Are there any other good homages to the pilot 20 out there?


Sea-Gull Everest?

I love mine.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Kind of want another Sea Gull. Dammit. Their watches just make me fizz.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

FatalException said:


> Kind of want another Sea Gull. Dammit. Their watches just make me fizz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The New Colour Variants are pretty tempting


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Quality feedback, man. More than I could've hoped for. Thank you.

And now, as The Bard so poignantly put it: "To buy, or not to buy? That is the question."

Much to consider. At least now, it will be a well-informed consideration. Thanks again!



mougino said:


> Thanks for the kind words Henry  I might have considered the pastel 50 fathoms some years ago, but I'm in a trend of wearing sub-40mm watches recently. I'm concerned that the big bezel will make it wear larger than the advertised 41mm. I'll wait for feedback and wrist shots from others.
> 
> Regarding the D.Veith, it is by far my favorite Turtle, in front of the Merkur 6105, bronze Steeldive, and the SRP773. This Phantom Aquanaut is phenomenal: just the hi-beat ST2130 movement is incredible for that price, it is butter smooth, rotor is perfectly silent, and I love the noise when winding it.
> If you add the perfect index alignments, smooth and clicky bezel action (zero backplay!), and lume extraordinaire, + consider on top of all that the domed sapphire crystal and the stamped crown!!! what you get for the price is unbelievable
> ...





mougino said:


> I forgot to answer you on that: I took my digital calipers and the D.Veith has a sensibly smaller lug-to-lug: 45.8 mm Vs. 46.8 mm for the Steeldive Bronze and Merkur 6105, and 47.4 mm for the Seiko SRP773.
> 
> The larger part of the cushion case, where it sits on the wrist, is more or less the same for the 3 homages: 43.8 mm without the crown, but again it is larger on the Seiko: a whole millimeter more at 44.8 mm.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Tsarli said:


> Beautiful watches... but that brand name. Ugh! Does "Hruodland" actually mean anything? Or is it another failed attempt to create another pseudo-Western sounding name?


I would rather wear logo with Chinese letters, or at least English transcription of some Chinese word, than these meaningless western sounding names.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Means land of Robert.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Nikola237 said:


> I would rather wear logo with Chinese letters, or at least English transcription of some Chinese word, than these meaningless western sounding names.


I get your point, but in this particular case it's not at all a meaningless western sounding name. Quite the opposite: it is so deeply western that westerners have forgotten it, and no longer recognize it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I saw this Mao watch on TaoBao, for only $29 USD. Surprisingly, the store seemed willing and able to ship to the United States (no agent required) for free.

Has anyone here bought directly from TaoBao, and had them ship internationally for free? With Alibaba selling single items, and TaoBao now willing to ship outside China, it does open up some interesting buying opportunities.

*UPDATE - This seller has no clue about how to ship something outside China, and will just dump it at a shipping warehouse of his choosing, with no explanation of the additional freight charges.*










I bought the Shanghai Heping "Peace" model that I've wanted for some time. It was $42 USD


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

So I am in the market for a ST19 speedy homage. Is the Phylida still the best one to buy (when in stock)?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I saw this Mao watch on TaoBao, for only $29 USD. Surprisingly, the store seemed willing and able to ship to the United States (no agent required) for free.
> 
> Has anyone here bought directly from TaoBao, and had them ship internationally for free? With Alibaba selling single items, and TaoBao now willing to ship outside China, it does open up some interesting buying opportunities.
> 
> ...


I cannot open the link where I am. What is the case size? 36?


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've been eyeing off one off these bad boys for some time now! So how are you like it?


It's my daily wear watch, these days. I really haven't worn anything else for about a month and a half. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

clwnbaby said:


> So I am in the market for a ST19 speedy homage. Is the Phylida still the best one to buy (when in stock)?


Are there others besides the Alpha?

But yes, from what I've seen, it's still the best one.


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Are there others besides the Alpha?
> 
> But yes, from what I've seen, it's still the best one.


I've seen others from Corgeut and Oumashi

Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Both are no ST19. The Oumashi is quartz, the Corgeut should imho be available as quartz or automatic. In the case of automatic movement, it's no real chrono but has the date in the small dials.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

FatalException said:


> Sea-Gull Everest?
> 
> I love mine.
> 
> ...


yes, thats nice .


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I saw this Mao watch on TaoBao, for only $29 USD. Surprisingly, the store seemed willing and able to ship to the United States (no agent required) for free.
> 
> Has anyone here bought directly from TaoBao, and had them ship internationally for free? With Alibaba selling single items, and TaoBao now willing to ship outside China, it does open up some interesting buying opportunities.
> 
> ...


I saw these on lazada thailand (taobao warehouse) last year. it was advertised like this



















was a very boring and dull looking watch at the end. flat crystal instead of domed for example. on my own strap in the photo. i didn't kept it and had send it back. 


















i expected a case somewhat like the times international shanghai kontiki. but it wasn't like that. i was like the most boring supermarket watch.

i saw them once also on aliexpress, there too, they had different product photos than what they actually delivered. customer review complained about. for example not 18 mm lug width like on a shanghai watch case, but 20mm. no domed crystal.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

clwnbaby said:


> So I am in the market for a ST19 speedy homage. Is the Phylida still the best one to buy (when in stock)?


San Martin are releasing their Tudor Chrono homage very soon for around $350 with an ST19. I know it's not a Speedy, but it looks phenomenal in the renders and you know you're going to get a quality piece from SM. It will also have a rivet bracelet and be available in panda and reverse panda dials.

I couldn't find the SM renders using my phone, but here's its inspo:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nello said:


> I cannot open the link where I am. What is the case size? 36?


The listing says 39mm, but another on-line seller says 35mm, excluding crown.

Diameter excluding crown: 35mm
Thickness: 9mm
Lug width: 18mm
Weight: 45 grams
Case material: stainless steel
Crystal: dome-shaped acrylic
Band material: genuine leather
Movement: Shanghai 8120 hand-winding mechanical
Style: nostalgic


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacecat said:


> I saw these on lazada thailand (taobao warehouse) last year. it was advertised like this
> 
> View attachment 15923872
> 
> ...


That probably explains why the Chairman Mao models were $13 less than the Shanghai Heping ones, that I chose. I haven't heard of people being disappointed in the "peace" watches. They seem to have slightly domed crystals, and sunburst dials.


















Show me your shanghai peace (HePing) watch


Hello all, anybody here still having a Shanghai peace watch like that? I can only find old pictures of this beautiful watch on the net.... maybe went out of fashion :-d




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> I think the addies flieger IS a better value propositiin than the ET. First, it cost over 30usd less. Second, it's got better lume. It's got nicely proportiined hands (ET's are a bit on a thin side which makes it less legible). I prefer the 39mm size to ET's 42mm. They both cone with s.h.i.t.t.y straps but addies offers a nice bracelet. I do think both are excellent watches. But if I had to choose only one, I'd go for the addies.
> View attachment 15919162
> View attachment 15919164
> Out of the 5fliegers I own (addies, ET Btype, ET quartz chrono, steeldive bronze, modded vostok amphibia sinn type) addies gets most wrist time.


The Escapement Time is the only b-dial flieger on Aliexpress that nails the hands right. hour hands stays inside the hour circle and isn't too long. escapement time has also a better seconds hand compared to the addies/steeldive, as the counter balance part is blacked out and not white like on the addies/steeldive. ET studied the small design details original german flieger watches well. ET has also that lovely round shaped crown instead of the generic crown on the addies.

I got the steeldive, because on my 6.25 inch wrist the 42 mm ET would look too big for my taste. i still think the ET wins the beauty competition.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> I saw this Mao watch on TaoBao, for only $29 USD. Surprisingly, the store seemed willing and able to ship to the United States (no agent required) for free.
> 
> Has anyone here bought directly from TaoBao, and had them ship internationally for free? With Alibaba selling single items, and TaoBao now willing to ship outside China, it does open up some interesting buying opportunities.
> 
> ...


Do they have these on AliEx?


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> That probably explains why the Chairman Mao models were $13 less than the Shanghai Heping ones, that I chose. I haven't heard of people being disappointed in the "peace" watches. They seem to have slightly domed crystals, and sunburst dials.
> 
> View attachment 15923943
> 
> ...


I had one of these briefly and found that whenever I manipulated the crown to adjust the time, the entire dial would rotate slightly. It was like the crown stem was too narrow so messing with it would make the whole dial wobble. I got rid of it within a couple days because it felt so cheap.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Actually, I take that back. I just realized that I was thinking of a different Shanghai watch, not the Peace one.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I saw that Jody ranked the Cronos Subamriner and the best Sub homage. Anybody here had experience with it (and maybe compared to the Rolex and/or San Martin)?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> I saw that Jody ranked the Cronos Subamriner and the best Sub homage. Anybody here had experience with it (and maybe compared to the Rolex and/or San Martin)?


I bought the PT5000 during the sale. I can't compare it to Rolex or SM. However, I can say everything feels and looks perfect except the clasp. Change it to a glide lock and it'll be 100%. I have both the Phylida 300m (NH35) and 100m (Miyota) and they have one so I don't see why Cronos is skimping. I also have a Loreo sub; no complaints really about any of them. It's just that with the Cronos, all its dimensions and angles are very appealing to the eye and my 6.5" wrist. But again, that clasp needs to go even though its operation is very smooth.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Elston Gunn said:


> I bought the PT5000 during the sale. I can't compare it to Rolex or SM. However, I can say everything feels and looks perfect except the clasp. Change it to a glide lock and it'll be 100%. I have both the Phylida 300m (NH35) and 100m (Miyota) and they have one so I don't see why Cronos is skimping. I also have a Loreo sub; no complaints really about any of them. It's just that with the Cronos, all its dimensions and angles are very appealing to the eye and my 6.5" wrist. But again, that clasp needs to go even though its operation is very smooth.


do you have a link to a good quality glide lock? thanks


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> The Escapement Time is the only b-dial flieger on Aliexpress that nails the hands right. hour hands stays inside the hour circle and isn't too long.


The San Martin also does but I think it's discontinued. Here's a picture of mine:


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

frogles said:


> do you have a link to a good quality glide lock? thanks


Sadly, I don't; the ones I have came with watches. But as an addendum to what I wrote before, I'd say that if the Cronos fits you well and you have no need to adjust it during the day, it'll be fine. Cronos could even add a diver's extension and I'd probably be fine with that. But right now, there's no glide, no extension, and no drilled access to the spring bar.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I saw this Mao watch on TaoBao, for only $29 USD.





Tsarli said:


> Do they have these on AliEx?


Yes but twice as expensive:








64.77US $ 50% OFF|Antique Mechanical Hand Wind Watch Men Stainless Steel Limited Edition Watches Mens Shanghai Wristwatches Men Reojes De Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












129.54US $ |Antique Mechanical Hand Wind Watch Men Stainless Steel Limited Edition Watches Mens ShangHai Wristwatches men reojes de hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












129.54US $ |Antique Mechanical Hand Wind Watch Men Stainless Steel Limited Edition Watches Mens ShangHai Wristwatches men reojes de hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> do you have a link to a good quality glide lock? thanks


30.02US $ 21% OFF|Bracelet Pull Tooth Buckle 9mm Replacement Stainless Steel Glide Flip Lock Deployment Clasp Buckle For Rolex Deepsea Submariner|Watchbands| - AliExpress if you can pass over the shop name...


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

This is nice (cued to 11:39)...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> Do they have these on AliEx?











64.77US $ 50% OFF|Antique Mechanical Hand Wind Watch Men Stainless Steel Limited Edition Watches Mens Shanghai Wristwatches Men Reojes De Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





before you buy you should confirm with the seller that you really will get the one in the photos and not a slightly bigger version with 20 mm lug width, flat crystal and larger diameter. when i saw them last year on ali, customers complained about that.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> The San Martin also does but I think it's discontinued. Here's a picture of mine:


San Martin seems to use different hour hands for their 39mm flieger b-dials. you can see that in their product photos and customer photos. it is not always the right hour hand length.
I like that SM have the half train track around the minute markers on both flieger dial variants a/b. steeldive/addies doesn't do that. 
My steeldive is still a watch that i love and that i got for an incredible good price, but im aware that i made some compromises for being cheap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacecat said:


> 64.77US $ 50% OFF|Antique Mechanical Hand Wind Watch Men Stainless Steel Limited Edition Watches Mens Shanghai Wristwatches Men Reojes De Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


The one shown in the above listing has a domed crystal, and claims an 18mm lug width. It also seems to have a sunburst dial. Did you get a fake?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Further to earlier comments, here comes a weekend write-up: The story of five fliegers. It is pic heavy and some of the pics are really below par. You can blame me or Cupertino for that. I promise to keep improving in that department. So, here are the protagonists:








Escapement Time Type B, San Martin Type D, Steeldive Bronze, Addiesdive Type A and Escapement Time Quartz Chrono. My wife claims they all look the same. She also claims all my divers look the same. She collects plants. She remenbers their names, knows which needs more water, which doesn't like the sunlight, what kind of soil each one needs, etc. To me, they are all ... well, green. Back to the watches. In this small collection there is a little bit of everything for everybody. Quartz vs auto, bronzo vs stainless steel, AR coating vs no coating, bwg vs c3, 39 vs 42, etc. The most talked about watch seems ET Type B.















Definitely a beauty. Even at 42 mm I can pułl it off no problem yet I would prefer a smaller footprint. I also wish the hands were a tad wider to improve the legibility. The lume is also impressive (uv-charged):








Even the second hand is lumed. As spotted elsewhere, the length of the hands is spot-on. The lume after approx 10 minutes in natural light:








And another 10 minutes in the dark:








Overall a very nice watch with the beautiful onion crown, impeccable case finish and great attention to detail. I hardly ever put it on my wrist.
The second one is the addies Type A.















This one is my favourite. No idea why. The case finish is not as good as in ET or SM, it has a date window, which I literally hate, no fancy engravings, simple crown, etc. I like it the most probably because the watch is as unsophisticed as my humble self. The lume is great though (uv-charged):








After 10 mins in natural light:








And another 10 mins in the dark:








San Martin Type D is a variation on Mark XI:
















I though I would like it more than the addies but I don't. I wish it was 36mm with domed sapphire to give it that vintage look. The case finish is the best of the lot. It exudes luxury. The case is different than the addies. The bezel is slightly wider and not as tall. Addies bracelet doesn't fit. And the crown is .5 mm less in diameter but it is nicely brushed compared to the addies. And the mandatory lume shots, uv-reinforced, 10 mins later in natural light and 10 mins later in the dark (this is the methodology I chose with all 5 watches):























As you can see, the lume is very unlike SM. Also the minute hand fades faster than the hour hand.
Next comes the Steeldive, my first attempt at bronze:















I just love this watch. I'm glad I managed to buy one without date and logo. The dial is somewhat acquired taste on the verge of vintage and modern. Blue AR coating plays nicely with the greyish dial. The lume is the combination of both worlds:























Still looking for a strap with bronze rivets for it. This steeldive is my second favourite. And finally a quartz chronograph from ET:
















A fantastic watch. My third favourite. I have two complaints though. I wish the hands were wider and were as well lumed as the dial. All the rest of it is pure perfection. And the three lume shots:
























All in all, I love all my fliegers. As for favourites your mileage may obviously vary. Apologies for the size of the writeup. And to conclude, since all the big boys love lume blue or green, here comes the final shot:


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

My San Martin SN0068-G has arrived and I am very satisfied with it, here is a short review Dalla Prefettura di Kanagawa alla Piana Campigiana, dal monte Fuji al monte Morello: San Martin SN0068-G - cccp-forum.it and a couple of photos taken on the fly


























Regarding the watch with Mao, it is a tribute to the old Dongfeng. I presented mine here Vento d'ESTate, io vado in Cina, voi che fate? DongFeng "Servire il Popolo" Dong Feng - cccp-forum.it


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> It's quirky but would you really want to wear something that glorifies someone who killed almost 80 million people


And I also have this to balance it out


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

JojX said:


> Further to earlier comments, here comes a weekend write-up: The story of five fliegers. It is pic heavy and some of the pics are really below par. You can blame me or Cupertino for that. I promise to keep improving in that department. So, here are the protagonists:
> View attachment 15924753
> 
> Escapement Time Type B, San Martin Type D, Steeldive Bronze, Addiesdive Type A and Escapement Time Quartz Chrono. My wife claims they all look the same. She also claims all my divers look the same. She collects plants. She remenbers their names, knows which needs more water, which doesn't like the sunlight, what kind of soil each one needs, etc. To me, they are all ... well, green. Back to the watches. In this small collection there is a little bit of everything for everybody. Quartz vs auto, bronzo vs stainless steel, AR coating vs no coating, bwg vs c3, 39 vs 42, etc. The most talked about watch seems ET Type B.
> ...


Is there a bracelet that fits the San Martin type A? The one where you commented on the excellent case finishing.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Negakinu said:


> Is there a bracelet that fits the San Martin type A? The one where you commented on the excellent case finishing.


Not that I know of. TBH though I think it looks best on a riveted strap. My choice would be the Stowa (addies goes with it in my writeup). It comes in 2 sizes, costs peanuts and is very comfortable.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I saw that Jody ranked the Cronos Subamriner and the best Sub homage. Anybody here had experience with it (and maybe compared to the Rolex and/or San Martin)?


I have it with the PT5000 movement. Lovely watch. A pin in the clasp broke and they sent me a new clasp right away.
I have 3 Cronos, the omega vintage seamaster, the 62mas bronze and the Subby homage. All are excellent quality.
The only San Martin I have is the retro diver. Cronos is on par with it, and it is a lovely watch.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

JojX said:


> Further to earlier comments, here comes a weekend write-up: The story of five fliegers. It is pic heavy and some of the pics are really below par. You can blame me or Cupertino for that. I promise to keep improving in that department. So, here are the protagonists:
> View attachment 15924753
> 
> Escapement Time Type B, San Martin Type D, Steeldive Bronze, Addiesdive Type A and Escapement Time Quartz Chrono. My wife claims they all look the same. She also claims all my divers look the same. She collects plants. She remenbers their names, knows which needs more water, which doesn't like the sunlight, what kind of soil each one needs, etc. To me, they are all ... well, green. Back to the watches. In this small collection there is a little bit of everything for everybody. Quartz vs auto, bronzo vs stainless steel, AR coating vs no coating, bwg vs c3, 39 vs 42, etc. The most talked about watch seems ET Type B.
> ...


 Nice write up!
Thank you!
Of those the addies has my interest.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mykkus said:


> Nice write up!
> Thank you!
> Of those the addies has my interest.


It can be had for 70 USD. Choose the bracelet or the NATO option. The leather strap is a POS. Their natos are very good quality. I cut off the end with 2 loops and add a leather loop to keep it in place. Then I heat up the cuttoff bit with the lighter.







You get the idea of what it looks like in the SM wrist photo in the writeup above.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Who's excited about the Summer Sale starting on the 15th in just 9 days? Anyone have a game plan on what to get? I'm gonna be looking for a 38mm acrylic swan neck Seagull 1963 homage, but nothing else is on my radar at the moment.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Gentlemen and Ladies, I wouldn’t like to sound rude but can we possibly end those futile politically-driven discussions and go back to the issue of Ali watches?


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

On a different note… 
Has anyone heard anything of the San Martin Tudor chrono homage that was supposed to be released this month?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Stop it guys, really. Back to watches.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Since corgeut has come up with the improved version of the speedy, I think I’ll mod the original and add the broad arrow hands and either will bleach the insert or will add an 11-hour skx metal one. What do you guys think?


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

JojX said:


> Since corgeut has come up with the improved version of the speedy, I think I'll mod the original and add the broad arrow hands and either will bleach the insert or will add an 11-hour skx metal one. What do you guys think?


Sounds like a fun project. Do it, and take pictures. I'd like to see the outcome.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The one shown in the above listing has a domed crystal, and claims an 18mm lug width. It also seems to have a sunburst dial. Did you get a fake?
> 
> View attachment 15924687
> View attachment 15924688


Mine came in a big fancy faux red leather Shanghai Watches Box. Prettier than the red Shanghai watches cardbord box one get from Times International. 
I just wanted to point out that there exist different version of that watch and some sellers might send out a different version than their promo photos suggest (as you know - its China)
I wouldn't use the word "fake". Both versions probably aren't real real Shanghai watches.

I also got a cheap "serve the people" watch, with just the slogan, not Mao pic, from the same source, that looks exactly like the cheap "serve the people" watch you can buy at other places.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> Sounds like a fun project. Do it, and take pictures. I'd like to see the outcome.


Sure. The original corgeut speedy looks kinda bland due to the oversized insert. Changing it transforms the watch completely. I posted a mini mod a few hundred posts back with the namoki spectre insert which gave it the autavia flavour (sorry for cross posting):







And with broad arrow hands I would like to come up with something similar to that:


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> Since corgeut has come up with the improved version of the speedy, I think I'll mod the original and add the broad arrow hands and either will bleach the insert or will add an 11-hour skx metal one. What do you guys think?


i got a good chuckle out of the idea that you are going to mod _the original. _


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> Who's excited about the Summer Sale starting on the 15th in just 9 days? Anyone have a game plan on what to get? I'm gonna be looking for a 38mm acrylic swan neck Seagull 1963 homage, but nothing else is on my radar at the moment.


Excited? Nope. To be honest the sales (except maybe the really big ones) where kind of lackluster.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

JojX said:


> Sure. The original corgeut speedy looks kinda bland due to the oversized insert. Changing it transforms the watch completely. I posted a mini mod a few hundred posts back with the namoki spectre insert which gave it the autavia flavour (sorry for cross posting):
> View attachment 15925547
> And with broad arrow hands I would like to come up with something similar to that:
> View attachment 15925554


Yeah I'd like to see your end result. Looks interesting and sounds fun.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> Who's excited about the Summer Sale starting on the 15th in just 9 days? Anyone have a game plan on what to get? I'm gonna be looking for a 38mm acrylic swan neck Seagull 1963 homage, but nothing else is on my radar at the moment.


I am looking forward to testing my new "Dont buy another watch" tactic to the max during the sale...
I ask myself if I would rather wear the watch in question other than any of the watches I already have. If the answer is no then I dont buy it. 
It has been working surprisingly well for the last few months, but I dont know about in the sale.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

CydeWeys said:


> Who's excited about the Summer Sale starting on the 15th in just 9 days? Anyone have a game plan on what to get? I'm gonna be looking for a 38mm acrylic swan neck Seagull 1963 homage, but nothing else is on my radar at the moment.


Not really. I'm at the point of saturation. I need to offload some watches. Perhaps I'll grab some small parts for a couple of projects or a couple FKM straps.

Also, I used to buy random Aliexpress items because they were dirt cheap and Aliexpress is a Pandora's box with literally anything and everything. Since the pandemic, prices have risen and shipping times have been extended.

There are also other sellers in the market, WRwatches for example, with good service and prices. Plus, they don't collect take at the point of sale like Aliexpress does.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My face-to-face of 3 generations of Corgeut Speedy Pro is up at Corgeut Speedy Pro Gen 1 to Gen 3 review


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> My face-to-face of 3 generations of Corgeut Speedy Pro is up at Corgeut Speedy Pro Gen 1 to Gen 3 review


I feel more and more tempted to get the latest incarnation of the speedy.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Can't wait for mine to turn up now, looks great. Might have to search for a strap to suit it by the sounds though


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Can't wait for mine to turn up now, looks great. Might have to search for a strap to suit it by the sounds though


Same  the Gen 1 bracelet is great but it doesn't have micro-adjustements so it can become a little tight on a hot day... I have ordered two French parachute straps to give a try, a pure black, and a pure military green, from the "Oh my strap" Store: 2.77US $ 31% OFF|Parachute Elastic Woven Nylon Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24 Stainless Steel Buckle Military Men Sport Replacement Bracelet Watch Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Same  the Gen 1 bracelet is great but it doesn't have micro-adjustements so it can become a little tight on a hot day... I have ordered two French parachute straps to give a try, a pure black, and a pure military green, from the "Oh my strap" Store: 2.77US $ 31% OFF|Parachute Elastic Woven Nylon Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24 Stainless Steel Buckle Military Men Sport Replacement Bracelet Watch Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


I've got one of those but with black stitching for one of my miyota speedies. Had to change the buckle though.

US $14.55 44％ Off | Carbon Fibre Genuine Leather Black Red/Blue/White Line 20 22 24 26mm Carbon Material Watch Strap Band Buckle For PAM Watchband








14.29US $ 45% OFF|Carbon Fibre Genuine Leather Black Red/Blue/White Line 20 22 24 26mm Carbon Material Watch Strap Band Buckle For PAM Watchband|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> I've got one of those but with black stitching for one of my miyota speedies. Had to change the buckle though.
> 
> US $14.55 44％ Off | Carbon Fibre Genuine Leather Black Red/Blue/White Line 20 22 24 26mm Carbon Material Watch Strap Band Buckle For PAM Watchband
> 
> ...


I have this black rallye leather strap with red stitching on my Phylida Tintin: 13.99US $ |20mm 22mm Trefoil Genuine Calf Leather Watchband Universal Watch Band Quick Release Strap Stainless Steel Buckle Wrist Bracelet|leather watchband|watch band quick releaseuniversal watch band - AliExpress


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Cronos has made a curious change to one of their most popular watches. The L6003 bronze diver has always had a plain gloss dial (e.g. piano black) which I found rather attractive. The model, however, had the old and ugly font for the name Cronos on the dial.

They have now updated the watch with the new font for the brand name, but also replaced the gloss dial with a very different linen-patterned dial.

Before (old font, gloss dial):









225.0US $ 30% OFF|Cronos Men Watch Bronze Cusn8 Automatic Pt5000 Sapphire Crystal Leather Rubber Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





After (new font, linen dial):









210.6US $ 35% OFF|Cronos Men Watch Bronze Cusn8 Automatic Pt5000 Sw200 Sapphire Crystal Leather Rubber Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Cronos has made a curious change to one of their most popular watches. The L6003 bronze diver has always had a plain gloss dial (e.g. piano black) which I found rather attractive. The model, however, had the old and ugly font for the name Cronos on the dial.
> 
> They have now updated the watch with the new font for the brand name, but also replaced the gloss dial with a very different linen-patterned dial.
> 
> ...


Oh wow, I kind of like that. Would love to see some real pictures or a YouTube review on this one.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Finally, I like and approve of the new Cronos logo which is simply their name, "CRONOS" in applied capital letters w/o the silly double triangle! Looks GREAT/professional!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> Using this strap with my ET:
> Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
> Your US $3.00 in coupons are here!
> 
> ...


Cheers, grabbed this strap after seeing your post here and it arrived today.



















Elston Gunn said:


> Glad you like it but I found the AE strap to be too thick at the ends and the interior very plasticky. It needed to be worked a lot in order to be somewhat supple. It seems to partly revert back to that rigid state over time.


Agree that it's a little bit stiff, felt ok after some bending. Will see how it goes over time, I wonder if leather conditioner would help it? I guess it would ruin the matte finish on it though.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Cheers, grabbed this strap after seeing your post here and it arrived today.
> View attachment 15928139
> 
> 
> ...


Give it a few days to break in and it should be fine. The watch looks stunning in wrist shots. I know it's a beauty but still I have to convince myself it looks good on me  I have the same problem with Phylida Speedy...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

JojX said:


> Give it a few days to break in and it should be fine. The watch looks stunning in wrist shots. I know it's a beauty but still I have to convince myself it looks good on me  I have the same problem with Phylida Speedy...


Fliegers are special! While I love my flieger, look at it a lot inside the case I wear it max. 4 times a month. It's simply too big (44mm the one I have) to be a daily choice. I have it on a dark brown strap, but will also get a black one with studs after July 1st, when I order again!

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The only 44’s I’d be able to pull off are those with short L2L or pam-inspired. And my wrist is 7 inches so not the smallest you can imagine


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Pagani design has just released some new chronographs


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Pagani design has just released some new chronographs
> 
> View attachment 15928409


Just waiting for pagani to release a speedy chrono with a steel bezel and broad arrow hands


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Pagani design has just released some new chronographs
> 
> View attachment 15928409


A panda at last!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

G zusss!! Whoever was in charge of design should be fired SUBITO*** !!! 
And then taken behind the barn.

*** -- That's IMMEDIATELY to yooz who no no speako Italiano, capisce?



Springy Watch said:


> Pagani design has just released some new chronographs
> 
> View attachment 15928409


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> G zusss!! Whoever was in charge of design should be fired SUBITO*** !!!
> And then taken behind the barn.
> 
> *** -- That's IMMEDIATELY to yooz who no no speako Italiano, capisce?


Yep. The upside-down numerals, especially the 4 and 5 either side of the date window, are a hot mess.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Techme said:


> Yep. The upside-down numerals, especially the 4 and 5 either side of the date window, are a hot mess.


Now I cannot unsee it!


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

crAss said:


> Now I cannot unsee it!


Right? Didn't catch it at first. LOL


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> G zusss!! Whoever was in charge of design should be fired SUBITO*** !!!
> And then taken behind the barn.
> 
> *** -- That's IMMEDIATELY to yooz who no no speako Italiano, capisce?


To be fair, I don't think Pagani Design can take much credit/blame for the design


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> To be fair, I don't think Pagani Design can take much credit/blame for the design
> 
> View attachment 15928707


Notice: I blamed the DESIGNER -- whoever s/he is -- not Pagani Design as such. 😆


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> Yep. The upside-down numerals, especially the 4 and 5 either side of the date window, are a hot mess.





Springy Watch said:


> To be fair, I don't think Pagani Design can take much credit/blame for the design
> 
> View attachment 15928707


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Does any proud owner of the Phylida Speedmaster know if it’s a toploader? I was going to align the hands and cannot remove the movement.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

JojX said:


> Does any proud owner of the Phylida Speedmaster know if it's a toploader? I was going to align the hands and cannot remove the movement.


saw someone else mention here when they aligned their hands, that yes, it is a top-loader.

bezel and crystal separate from the case in one piece and you can get at the dial IIRC


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> saw someone else mention here when they aligned their hands, that yes, it is a top-loader.
> 
> bezel and crystal separate from the case in one piece and you can get at the dial IIRC


Thanks. It seemed so but I wanted to double check. Hate toploaders!!! Especially with misaligned hands.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

JojX said:


> Thanks. It seemed so but I wanted to double check. Hate toploaders!!! Especially with misaligned hands.


That was me who fixed up the misaligned hands on my Phylida (and then ended up modding it).

Definitely a top loader - it was super hard to take off the first time. I don't think it's possible with just a case knife, I had to use one of those 4 bladed bezel removal tools to wedge it open slightly and then use a case knife to pop it open.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

….
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Waldo67 said:


> That was me who fixed up the misaligned hands on my Phylida (and then ended up modding it).
> 
> Definitely a top loader - it was super hard to take off the first time. I don't think it's possible with just a case knife, I had to use one of those 4 bladed bezel removal tools to wedge it open slightly and then use a case knife to pop it open.


Thanks for the confirmation. I think I will get it done by a pro watchmaker then. A very nice mod BTW. I was wondering why, with so many speedy homages there are no broad arrow iterations. Yours looks supercool. So much nicer than the stock tintin.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Waldo67 said:


> After fixing all the trouble I had with my Phylida Tin Tin I didn't really love the original design so I decided to mod it a bit.
> 
> Hour and minute hands are from Raffles, resized to fit the ST19 movement - Seiko/ETA sizes are close enough that this was pretty easy with the right tools.
> Sub-dial hands are from some random shop on TaoBao (I bought them blind because they looked good and luckily they were exactly the right size. Surprisingly good lume as well.)
> ...


Hi! Nice mod! Just a small question. In order to get a second time zone, you simply positioned the hand on the subdial appropriately? And in order to change it you need to again misalign the hand?


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Anyone else have a San Martin SN008 and confirm if your hands look off in color compared to the dial? I asked wrwatches but haven't received a response yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, when i owned one I noticed it too so it's normal i think.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

JojX said:


> Thanks for the confirmation. I think I will get it done by a pro watchmaker then. A very nice mod BTW. I was wondering why, with so many speedy homages there are no broad arrow iterations. Yours looks supercool. So much nicer than the stock tintin.


Thank you! I think the TinTin especially needs broad Arrow hands - I found that the pencil hands got lost in the busy dial.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

crAss said:


> Hi! Nice mod! Just a small question. In order to get a second time zone, you simply positioned the hand on the subdial appropriately? And in order to change it you need to again misalign the hand?


Yep exactly right - I set the sub-dial for 2 hours behind the main hands and if I needed to change it I'd need to take the hand off and re-set it.

It's not the most practical function in the world, but it's better than just mirroring the main time at least. I was pretty careful about picking the timezones it would represent and if I did need a different second time-zone in a hurry, I've got 3 GMTs sitting in my drawer anyway.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Alex_B. said:


> Yes, when i owned one I noticed it too so it's normal i think.


Got the blue one and it's similar - although different lume is used.

I assume it's a slightly other shade because it's (partly) charged. 
When I unboxed it, I didn't notice any difference:









Today


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> My face-to-face of 3 generations of Corgeut Speedy Pro is up at Corgeut Speedy Pro Gen 1 to Gen 3 review


Mine arrived today, it has solid end links but I'm buggered if I can remove some of these split pins. I've been able to get one out on each side which doesn't help me much. Think I'll have to get a better tool for the job, but I can't even get them out with my punch and hammer so not sure what else to do right now. I was pleasantly surprised to see some half links but they won't help if I can't remove them anyway.

As far as the watch itself goes, it's nicer in person than I expected. Happy overall but still need to find a better strap for it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Mine arrived today, it has solid end links but I'm buggered if I can remove some of these split pins. I've been able to get one out on each side which doesn't help me much. Think I'll have to get a better tool for the job, but I can't even get them out with my punch and hammer so not sure what else to do right now. I was pleasantly surprised to see some half links but they won't help if I can't remove them anyway.
> 
> As far as the watch itself goes, it's nicer in person than I expected. Happy overall but still need to find a better strap for it.
> 
> ...


That narrower bezel sure is a great improvement over the fat bezel on the earlier model.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Poerger said:


> Got the blue one and it's similar - although different lume is used.
> 
> I assume it's a slightly other shade because it's (partly) charged.
> When I unboxed it, I didn't notice any difference:
> ...


Looks fantastic. I've seen some other pics where the SM BB blue bezel is almost like a candy blue and doesn't fit the vintage styling, is that not the case would you say?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

After just watching a review, by Just One More Watch, of a Steinhart homage to the Rolex "Steve McQueen" I stumbled on the Pagani Design homage of the same watch.

Is this new? I haven't seen it before.

As a side note, Pagani is now letting you choose between the traditional blue cardboard box or, for about $10 more, the fancy new one that their "premium" range comes with. I would go with the blue cardboard box, given that the fancy one fell apart on me after just a few minutes.









139.99US $ 80% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Classic Retro Gmt Watch Stainless Steel 200m Waterproof Clock Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## videsh (May 8, 2020)

Got this piece in from Mywatchcode store on Aliexpress. 85usd. Nh35 movement, sapphire crystal, 316 case, 39mm diameter. The lume is so so but that`s not much of a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Looks fantastic. I've seen some other pics where the SM BB blue bezel is almost like a candy blue and doesn't fit the vintage styling, is that not the case would you say?


Thanks 

To be honest I too was kind of afraid of a "plastic"-like effect of the bezel insert. Some of the pics and videos present the bezel very bright.
In truth its a good match to the dial and not at all a candy-like blue. If you look straight down on the watch the colors matches perfectly. If you tilt the watch the dial looks a little darker than the bezel.

Overall for a more vintage style a aluminium bezel might have worked better. This problem is shared by many other chinese hommages (san martin vintage diver, every (?) Willard and 62mas hommage and so on).
On this one it works though.
Its by far my best chinese watch. Its very well build - and to be honest it holds its own against my NTH vintage black barracuda. I prefere the latter, but beeing able to compare the two without ruling out the way cheaper san martin is a feat on its own.

You should be aware, that it wears quite large for a 40mm watch.

Anyway: San Martin convinced me and Ive got another on its way and Iam waiting this tudor chrono hommage


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> After just watching a review, by Just One More Watch, of a Steinhart homage to the Rolex "Steve McQueen" I stumbled on the Pagani Design homage of the same watch.
> 
> Is this new? I haven't seen it before.
> 
> ...


$150 for a Pagani??????? Are you kidding me?????? CHOKE!!!!!


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> $150 for a Pagani??????? Are you kidding me?????? CHOKE!!!!!


Who the hell pays list price for anything on AliX? Come on man, there's even a coupon code on the store page...








That'll get you down to $130 for the ones in the regular Pagani box. I'd say it's not terrible for an automatic GMT with 200m WR and all the usual Pagani specs but I'll wait for a review.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Who the hell pays list price for anything on AliX? Come on man, there's even a coupon code on the store page...
> View attachment 15933099
> 
> That'll get you down to $130 for the ones in the regular Pagani box. I'd say it's not terrible for an automatic GMT with 200m WR and all the usual Pagani specs but I'll wait for a review.


Seems fair to me <shrug>


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Who the hell pays list price for anything on AliX? Come on man, there's even a coupon code on the store page...
> View attachment 15933099
> 
> That'll get you down to $130 for the ones in the regular Pagani box. I'd say it's not terrible for an automatic GMT with 200m WR and all the usual Pagani specs but I'll wait for a review.


OK, who'd pay $130 for a Pagani even w/a coupon??????? Choke again!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> OK, who'd pay $130 for a Pagani even w/a coupon??????? Choke again!!!!!!!!!!!!


NOT me 🤣


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone have experience with the Steeldive SKX007?

Seems like a pretty decent deal on a decent looking watch. Curious how the bezel action is. I have one steeldive, the squale homage, and the bezel action is fantastic. I've always liked the skx007, and this is a nice looking homage to it.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

junkCollector said:


> Anyone have experience with the Steeldive SKX007?
> 
> Seems like a pretty decent deal on a decent looking watch. Curious how the bezel action is. I have one steeldive, the squale homage, and the bezel action is fantastic. I've always liked the skx007, and this is a nice looking homage to it.
> 
> View attachment 15933421


I have this watch on right now, and am very happy with it, and that includes the bezel action. Grip is coin edge, and perfectly balanced between non-slippery and comfortable. Resistance is just right, as far as I'm concerned: easy to use, solid, crisp, satisfying. Negligible back play. My Steeldive Willard homage has the same great bezel action, so I'm guessing what I've just described is probably what you're experiencing on your Squale homage as well.


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> I have this watch on right now, and am very happy with it, and that includes the bezel action. Grip is coin edge, and perfectly balanced between non-slippery and comfortable. Resistance is just right, as far as I'm concerned: easy to use, solid, crisp, satisfying. Negligible back play. My Steeldive Willard homage has the same great bezel action, so I'm guessing what I've just described is probably what you're experiencing on your Squale homage as well.


Which Willard did you get?
If you could drop the link it would be great. Thanks!


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> I have this watch on right now, and am very happy with it, and that includes the bezel action. Grip is coin edge, and perfectly balanced between non-slippery and comfortable. Resistance is just right, as far as I'm concerned: easy to use, solid, crisp, satisfying. Negligible back play. My Steeldive Willard homage has the same great bezel action, so I'm guessing what I've just described is probably what you're experiencing on your Squale homage as well.


Thank you for the quick, and very thorough response. Sounds like a winner for the low price. 
Might just be my next purchase. 
There's a few I've been eyeing, but I keep going back to that one, but in blue.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> After just watching a review, by Just One More Watch, of a Steinhart homage to the Rolex "Steve McQueen" I stumbled on the Pagani Design homage of the same watch.
> 
> Is this new? I haven't seen it before.
> 
> ...


Great find, thanks! But why on earth is 42mm???!!! Why do the pagani boys supersize every bloody watch?! If it was 39 or ever 40 I'd even put a blind eye on those merc hands.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> OK, who'd pay $130 for a Pagani even w/a coupon??????? Choke again!!!!!!!!!!!!


I would 100%....IF this was 40mm


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Got a couple new Ali express pieces in the mail today.

First is the updated Corgeut Speedy, and I have to say, I'm impressed. Love the smaller case, thinner profile, and the crystal is less reflective than the Phylida. Bracelet is typical Corgeut quality, solid endlinks, solid links, push pins, half links and butterfly clasp. Overall it's good, just not great.

The Cadisen seems pretty good overall. Subtle sunburst black dial, nice finishing. Nice and flexible bracelet. Case proportions are a tad off, and the 22mm lug width doesn't help that. But it looks pretty 

Full review on both are in the works.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tempus Populi said:


> Which Willard did you get?
> If you could drop the link it would be great. Thanks!


Bought mine on Alibaba, from this seller: SD1970 - search result, Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.

I believe that's a purchase directly from the manufacturer, so all Willard links on that page should amount to the same product.

Not saying it's better to order there than through AliEx, just answering where I got mine.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Bought mine on Alibaba, from this seller: SD1970 - search result, Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.
> 
> I believe that's a purchase directly from the manufacturer, so all Willard links on that page should amount to the same product.
> 
> Not saying it's better to order there than through AliEx, just answering where I got mine.


Is there anything I should know about buying from Alibaba vs AliX? I feel like I'm finding things I otherwise wouldn't find.
Some listings have minimum order of 1 pc but samples cost more than the 1 pc cost. How much would buying 1 piece be? Example below:


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Is there anything I should know about buying from Alibaba vs AliX? I feel like I'm finding things I otherwise wouldn't find.
> Some listings have minimum order of 1 pc but samples cost more than the 1 pc cost. How much would buying 1 piece be? Example below:
> View attachment 15934201


It's a b2b platform. Lots of 'sample' products. Anything with a high minimum order could be like a fundraiser to start making the product rather than something that's already made and tested. 
Afaik there's not much of a 'dispute' system. At least not one that's consumer-friendly for small orders.

Other than that, it's cheaper for some products.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

john_marston said:


> It's a b2b platform. Lots of 'sample' products. Anything with a high minimum order could be like a fundraiser to start making the product rather than something that's already made and tested.
> Afaik there's not much of a 'dispute' system. At least not one that's consumer-friendly for small orders.
> 
> Other than that, it's cheaper for some products.


Yeah, I understand that it's mainly for businesses and suppliers. But I'm not planning on crowdfunding a watch anytime soon. In the above example, do you know if I would have to pay $60 or $100 for a non-customized watch?

I should probably contact any sellers that seem to be offering nice watches and ask them on a case by case basis if I do decide to pull the trigger.

EDIT: I think I get it now. A lot of these listings use sterilized images from well-known watch companies. I recognize a lot of Zelos, Steinhart, and even some Hamilton Khaki Navy images showing up when you search for "dive watch". I guess that $60 is the bare minimum per-piece price to get a watch from them-- but with bare minimum specs as well (quartz, crap case and crystal, etc.). You probably have to shell out a lot more cash to get a watch that looks even close to a Zelos! I did feel like much of those listings seemed TGTBT. This is all just a guess but I'm not keeping my hopes up for a steal of a deal off Alibaba unless its from a brand already on AliX like Steeldive.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> EDIT: I think I get it now. A lot of these listings use sterilized images from well-known watch companies. I recognize a lot of Zelos, Steinhart, and even some Hamilton Khaki Navy images showing up when you search for "dive watch". I guess that $60 is the bare minimum per-piece price to get a watch from them-- but with bare minimum specs as well (quartz, crap case and crystal, etc.). You probably have to shell out a lot more cash to get a watch that looks even close to a Zelos! I did feel like much of those listings seemed TGTBT. This is all just a guess but I'm not keeping my hopes up for a steal of a deal off Alibaba unless its from a brand already on AliX like Steeldive.


Exactly. Alibaba has become 100% bait, it's impossible to get a nice interesting watch for the price indicated. Watches pictured do not exist most of the time. It's not customer friendly. I've given up and only look at Aliexpress now.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

The seller to whom I linked, and whom I believe to be the OEM Steeldive manufacturer, has always been legit, as far as I'm concerned. This is across multiple orders, the most recent less than half a year ago.

That said, if there's no great cost savings, definitely easier and more straightforward to go AliEx.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I would 100%....IF this was 40mm


I have spent about a week wearing mostly the new Pagani Design Planet Ocean black homage. This was initially advertised again at ~150 euros, but you can get it now for 110 euros








135.77US $ 80% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Men's Mechanical Watch Luxury Sapphire Glass Ceramic Bezel Automatic Wrist watch Leisure Sport Watch Reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It is the most solid watch I have ever bought from Pagani. I have 5 Paganis so far (tag aquaracer black, tag autavia, 43mm submariner + the BB58 homage which I am bound to receive any day now).

No striking QC issues
Everything is appropriate (e.g. hands of the right length)
While the lume is nothing fancy, it is the first time in a pagani it is actually usable without having to use a flashlight to make it work.
Strap and clasp of nice quality
The main really bad thing is that it is EXTREMELY thick, even though it doesn't show that much on the wrist and the sapphire glass gets dirty easier than any other watch I have.
So, all in all a very good ali watch. I paid 55 euros for it and for that price is probably the best purchase I have ever made in Ali. To be honest I would expect this watch to have a normal price of about 80, max 85 euros and be able to get it during a sale at ~70 euros. I believe this is the case for most new "premium" paganis. When I get the BB58 homage very shortly I will see if this holds up.

On the other hand, I believe that there will be a race for the best 149 euro watch, after EU opens up with just +VAT at checkout. I guess the premium line of Paganis was designed and upgraded to fill that gap, but is simply not good enough to pay that amount of money. And to be able to get it for 55 euros, no matter the coupons stacking, it means that worst case for the seller, they made a marginal profit, they would never sell at a loss. Pagani even with their new premium line is nowhere above 100 euros value by no means. 
The 90-130 bracket I believe is now met by brands like steeldive. Phylidas can be a hit or miss in that price. What I really enjoy is the new offerings of Parnis/Corgeut/Debert who are slowly releasing new models catching up in the spec game with Pagani, but keeping an over higher base quality in my eyes. I have 1 parnis, 1 corgeut and 1 debert - great out of the box, no striking issue, no design flaws etc. My first pagani aquaracer simply stopped at around midnight most of the time - I had to decrease the stem length to make it work well. The submariner proved a solid watch (with its design flaws) and the autavia has the worst bezel action I have ever encountered. Tevises have massively better bezel action than this pagani and they are at ~15 euros.

I really want to see if San Martin and the likes is going to release something at the 150 euro mark or something that will be 150 during the sales.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Got a couple new Ali express pieces in the mail today.
> 
> First is the updated Corgeut Speedy, and I have to say, I'm impressed. Love the smaller case, thinner profile, and the crystal is less reflective than the Phylida. Bracelet is typical Corgeut quality, solid endlinks, solid links, push pins, half links and butterfly clasp. Overall it's good, just not great.
> 
> ...


This inspired me to go back to work on my bracelet. Grabbed some WD-40 and started hammering away, managed to get two links out on each side but then realised I needed to put one back in and take a half link out instead... Boy oh boy, that half link did not want to budge. Terrible thoughts crossed my mind, I was close to grabbing some bolt cutters TBH. In desperation I decided to turn it upside down and use my punch on the side where the split of the pin is (tapping it in the opposite direction to the arrow and the wrong way in general). Well amazingly that worked, for some reason the split pin was happy to come out the wrong way? Anyway, once that was done I put a full link back in and now I'm happy.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Got a couple new Ali express pieces in the mail today.
> 
> First is the updated Corgeut Speedy, and I have to say, I'm impressed. Love the smaller case, thinner profile, and the crystal is less reflective than the Phylida. Bracelet is typical Corgeut quality, solid endlinks, solid links, push pins, half links and butterfly clasp. Overall it's good, just not great.
> 
> ...


Oh BTW, have you taken the bracelet off it at all yet? I really had to work hard to get the bracelet back on properly. The spring bars were only engaging one hole no matter how much I tried, they don't seem to align with the end links. If you have a look at it the spring bars will both be on a bit of a diagonal just to get in the holes.

Even if you haven't taken them off I'd double check them to make sure both ends of the spring bars are engaged. I was wearing mine around for about 10 minutes thinking it was all good before I randomly checked it and noticed. I reckon it probably took me another 20 minutes, some more WD-40 (probably wasn't required but I was on a roll) and some persuasion to get them in.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Oh BTW, have you taken the bracelet off it at all yet? I really had to work hard to get the bracelet back on properly. The spring bars were only engaging one hole no matter how much I tried, they don't seem to align with the end links. If you have a look at it the spring bars will both be on a bit of a diagonal just to get in the holes.
> 
> Even if you haven't taken them off I'd double check them to make sure both ends of the spring bars are engaged. I was wearing mine around for about 10 minutes thinking it was all good before I randomly checked it and noticed. I reckon it probably took me another 20 minutes, some more WD-40 (probably wasn't required but I was on a roll) and some persuasion to get them in.


Yeap, the springbars need to be bent. I also had to put considerable efforts to fit my Gen 1 bracelet on the Gen 3. Eventually a pair of hardened tweezers was more helpful than the usual tools in order to push the bars exactly in the holes.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $242.54 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition





AliExpress - Online Shopping for Popular Electronics, Fashion, Home & Garden, Toys & Sports, Automobiles and More.


Online shopping for the latest electronics, fashion, phone accessories, computer electronics, toys, home&garden, home appliances, tools, home improvement and more.




a.aliexpress.com




One tin tin in stock


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Big disappointment with the San Martin V4 62mas.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Three weeks until AiExpress starts adding sales tax for EU customers. Still, I was surprised to receive a message on the AliExpress app yesterday asking me to fill in tax details either declaring myself as a tax-exempt business or declaring myself as an individual payer of sales tax.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Big disappointment with the San Martin V4 62mas.


Looks like TRUE homage to Seiko


----------



## lukstar (Nov 9, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> After just watching a review, by Just One More Watch, of a Steinhart homage to the Rolex "Steve McQueen" I stumbled on the Pagani Design homage of the same watch.
> 
> Is this new? I haven't seen it before.
> 
> ...





Springy Watch said:


> After just watching a review, by Just One More Watch, of a Steinhart homage to the Rolex "Steve McQueen" I stumbled on the Pagani Design homage of the same watch.
> 
> Is this new? I haven't seen it before.
> 
> ...


Awww man, I had been jonesing for a homage to this but with only options being Tiger or Steinhart I figured I'd be waiting a while so ordered a Pagani Pepsi GMT 2 days ago! Dammit!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

JojX said:


> Looks like TRUE homage to Seiko


Does Seiko respond like below when presented with photos and an explanation?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Does Seiko respond like below when presented with photos and an explanation?


Seiko uses resellers, so technically the answer to your question is "no, they won't respond at all"


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Does Seiko respond like below when presented with photos and an explanation?


Seiko are not as professional  
Have you tried the rug though?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> Does Seiko respond like below when presented with photos and an explanation?


yeah, lets see where this ends up.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Elston Gunn said:


> Does Seiko respond like below when presented with photos and an explanation?


I feel for ya, but LOL!!!!!

That same "hello friend don worry" bs.

Next letter:
_"You rub glass with butter, yes? Then, you add sand in your eye. Look again. Problem gone. No? You not do that? You bad boi! You pay me money."_  

I speak from experience with San Martin. F them.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Elston Gunn : Mama mia , thanks for sharing the SM pictures .
I hope they will help you !


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Oh BTW, have you taken the bracelet off it at all yet?


 I have. both springbars were seated properly.
Getting the bracelet back on was not terribly difficult, about on par with any other lower end Ali brand (parnis, bliger, pagani). San martin, Cronos, and Phylida all seem to have better tolerances when it comes to endlinks...those all just snap right into place like butter.

I did have some difficulty removing some split-pins. I was however able to remove 2 and a half links for a perfect fit.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> Big disappointment with the San Martin V4 62mas.


Oh yikes. That's something I'd even be disappointed with for cheaper Ali brands. Definitely a no-no from SM given their prices


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> Does Seiko respond like below when presented with photos and an explanation?


Anectodal evidence but San Martin store is THE most frustrating seller I've encountered on Aliexpress so far.

It's always the same. Dear friend, don't worry, you're an idiot, the watch is fine.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Got a couple new Ali express pieces in the mail today.
> 
> First is the updated Corgeut Speedy, and I have to say, I'm impressed. Love the smaller case, thinner profile, and the crystal is less reflective than the Phylida. Bracelet is typical Corgeut quality, solid endlinks, solid links, push pins, half links and butterfly clasp. Overall it's good, just not great.
> 
> ...


It really makes you wonder what in the hell they were even thinking with that 22mm lug width on the DateJust homage.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> The seller to whom I linked, and whom I believe to be the OEM Steeldive manufacturer, has always been legit, as far as I'm concerned. This is across multiple orders, the most recent less than half a year ago.
> 
> That said, if there's no great cost savings, definitely easier and more straightforward to go AliEx.


I have bought 2 steel dive watches from that vendor with no issues and better pricing than AliX.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Does anyone here have any experience with the Thorn Marine Master homage, with the removable back? Is the case otherwise the same as the monobloc cases? Thanks


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> Does anyone here have any experience with the Thorn Marine Master homage, with the removable back? Is the case otherwise the same as the monobloc cases? Thanks
> View attachment 15935124
> 
> View attachment 15935125


Sorry not being helpful to you, but could you share a link?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Rista said:


> Anectodal evidence but San Martin store is THE most frustrating seller I've encountered on Aliexpress so far.
> 
> It's always the same. Dear friend, don't worry, you're an idiot, the watch is fine.


On a nearly positive note, I asked for help from SM because I dropped my diver on concrete and the bezel popped off. The CS rep was pretty helpful although it took several back-and-forth to get there and it was only half a solution. S/he sent a link to a YouTube video in the end that was helpful in the fix.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Rista said:


> Anectodal evidence but San Martin store is THE most frustrating seller I've encountered on Aliexpress so far.
> 
> It's always the same. Dear friend, don't worry, you're an idiot, the watch is fine.


I have had mixed experiences with them. I found San Martin to be extremely helpful in terms of sending me replacement parts, such as spring bars, bracelet links, and even a whole new dial. All free of charge and no questions asked. But when I needed to send a watch back for repair due to a big quality control issue it was much more difficult.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

manzonium said:


> Sorry not being helpful to you, but could you share a link?


Here you go...








140.0US $ |Thorn Large Mm Nh35 Movement Automatic Mechanical Diving Watch Male Water Ghost 300 Meters Waterproof Sports And Leisure Series - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Phylida siesta back in stock (limited)

Black
















171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Tin Tin








182.04US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Seems like they've upped production on these lately


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Won't be buying but looks nice


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

The Cronos 1000m does that and more. Crazy value.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Phylida siesta back in stock (limited)
> 
> Black
> 
> ...











so fast...


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

FatalException said:


> The Cronos 1000m does that and more. Crazy value.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


A $60, 200m rated Vostok does like 800m. Water resistance is not rocket science really.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Rista said:


> A $60, 200m rated Vostok does like 800m. Water resistance is not rocket science really.


Oh well, toys for the boys...
I do not believe anyone actually needs anything better than a real 10 Bar watch. Even the divers among us will wear something different when actually diving.
It's one of the few specs of a watch that is truly just nice text on the dial and case back and that's about it...
But watches are toys, so have fun for those who like something like this.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Won't be buying but looks nice


Definitely buying this one.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Won't be buying but looks nice


Very odd colour, due to the lume perhaps? Still happy with my Tisell with its ice blue superluminova and Miyota 9000 series movement.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Won't be buying but looks nice


I wonder what it will go for. Might be nice for my wife, but I think it will be around 39-40mm. I might make her one with a 36mm Riyi case.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, about SM and quality : even good brands rest on their laurels , so quality goes down, good point is that then ==> they need to react to help themselves.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

The Shirryu Kanagawa Wave with dome crystal came and wow, this is a real beauty. In fact, I think this watch gets noticed by women and non-watch guys. Thanks for your review, *No1VIPER.

I put it on a** white strap **which is more suitable than the black, I think.








*


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Shirryu Kanagawa Wave with dome crystal came and wow, this is a real beauty. In fact, I think this watch gets noticed by women and non-watch guys. Thanks for your review, *No1VIPER.
> 
> I put it on a** white strap **which is more suitable than the black, I think.
> 
> ...


It's a stunner isn't it? I'm glad you're enjoying yours. It's great on that strap too.

I've just uploaded the latest review now too.









107.99US $ 82% OFF|2021 Cadisen Automatic Watch Men Swimming 10bar Waterproof Screw Crown Japan Miyota 8285 Movement Stainless Steel Case Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Also got a Steeldive 1954. Bracelet wasn't too crappy but I think think this one works with leather. Chemeri Watch Store was top notch.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

junkCollector said:


> Anyone have experience with the Steeldive SKX007?
> 
> Seems like a pretty decent deal on a decent looking watch. Curious how the bezel action is. I have one steeldive, the squale homage, and the bezel action is fantastic. I've always liked the skx007, and this is a nice looking homage to it.
> 
> View attachment 15933421


I have (and modded) the first release of that watch. Bezel action is solid with no backplay at all. Survived quite a bit of water activity after being opened.










The one you're looking at is the latest release and I have no reason to think it would be worse than mine. You'd hope they improve them over time  
If I was satisfied with the older version I'm sure the newer would be even better 



ohhenry1 said:


> The seller to whom I linked, and whom I believe to be the OEM Steeldive manufacturer, has always been legit, as far as I'm concerned.


Can confirm that Qiin is the factory that makes Steeldive and other brands.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Praise for San Martin customer support. A couple of months ago, I bought the Captain Willard with MOP dial, and was disappointed that the dial was matt black, with almost no MOP effect. I contacted San Martin who offered me either $20 or a replacement dial. I chose the replacement dial.

Today, the dial arrived, and they chose a good one. It is hard to see in the photo, but that MOP sparkles like crazy in the sunlight with a whole range of colours (purple, green, black, yellow, red, and more).

Now I have to decide if I am brave enough to install it myself, or trust a local watchmaker to install it.


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Praise for San Martin customer support. A couple of months ago, I bought the Captain Willard with MOP dial, and was disappointed that the dial was matt black, with almost no MOP effect. I contacted San Martin who offered me either $20 or a replacement dial. I chose the replacement dial.
> 
> Today, the dial arrived, and they chose a good one. It is hard to see in the photo, but that MOP sparkles like crazy in the sunlight with a whole range of colours (purple, green, black, yellow, red, and more).
> 
> ...


I have enough spare parts lying around to build two watches but haven't mustered the courage yet.

In theory it shouldn't be too difficult and there are loads of SKX modding guides on YouTube (it's an NH35 right?). Take out the case back, remove the stem and the movement just plops out.

But man oh man before you can swap the dial you have to take off the hands. I think it would be wise to pick up one of those hand removal tools. I tried it with regular pinchers once and ended up bending the seconds hand.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Praise for San Martin customer support. A couple of months ago, I bought the Captain Willard with MOP dial, and was disappointed that the dial was matt black, with almost no MOP effect. I contacted San Martin who offered me either $20 or a replacement dial. I chose the replacement dial.
> 
> Today, the dial arrived, and they chose a good one. It is hard to see in the photo, but that MOP sparkles like crazy in the sunlight with a whole range of colours (purple, green, black, yellow, red, and more).
> 
> ...


I'd give it to a pro unless practicing on other watches first is an option. I hope the AR coating isn't what's darkening the dial.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

Techme said:


> Looks tremendous and I'm sure the build quality will be good...but again this is another example of SM pricing getting up there. Sure it has a decent handwinder rather than a Citizen quartz or Seiko meca-quartz movement. But I'll stick to my trusty PD Daytona homage which costs a pittance.
> 
> Damn it looks hot though . The physical dimensions are perfect. I also like the female end links and snowflake hands. The rivet bracelet might be overkill though. If it was cheaper and quartz I'd be all in.
> 
> *Who will be the first to guinea pig?*


Little bird tells me that there are already about 4 dozen guinea pigs...


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

Ticonderoga said:


> Little bird tells me that there are already about 4 dozen guinea pigs...
> 
> View attachment 15940357
> 
> ...


What brand is this? I don't recognize the logo.

The Zandvoort branding is very interesting.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Robot With Feelings said:


> What brand is this? I don't recognize the logo.
> 
> The Zandvoort branding is very interesting.


my guess is it's san martin and they teamed up with the* B*rotherhood of the *S*ubmariner *H*omages thread/forum...or BSH boys.
looks awesome!


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Praise for San Martin customer support. A couple of months ago, I bought the Captain Willard with MOP dial, and was disappointed that the dial was matt black, with almost no MOP effect. I contacted San Martin who offered me either $20 or a replacement dial. I chose the replacement dial.
> 
> Today, the dial arrived, and they chose a good one. It is hard to see in the photo, but that MOP sparkles like crazy in the sunlight with a whole range of colours (purple, green, black, yellow, red, and more).
> 
> ...


Use a local watchmaker. Simple and quick job so should not cost too much but dials are so easy to damage (and impossible to repair if you do) so you really shouldn't take the risk if you haven't done this before, especially after going to all the trouble of getting the replacement dial.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Heithel said:


> I have (and modded) the first release of that watch. Bezel action is solid with no backplay at all. Survived quite a bit of water activity after being opened.
> 
> View attachment 15939934
> 
> ...


Does it take regular skx007 mod parts like bezels and inserts?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New review is up! I've been waiting for this one since the "Fat" one was released.
it's so so good, guys!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ticonderoga said:


> Little bird tells me that there are already about 4 dozen guinea pigs...
> 
> View attachment 15940357
> 
> ...


Over 50 last time I checked


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

At the same time as the *San Martin *misplaced indices fiasco, I've been having an exchange with *Proxima*. I complained that the watch I ordered was missing the chapter ring, which is shown on the sales page and on other buyers' watches.

It turns out they send you a picture of your watch before shipping so they can obtain your "approval" on undiscussed changes. Fortunately, I knew to temper my response to their pictures, which they continually prompt a response for by repeatedly sending question marks before they'll ship.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

mykkus said:


> Does it take regular skx007 mod parts like bezels and inserts?


Not sure because I didn't touch the bezel. 
The insert seems to be the same size as a normal SKX but I haven't actually measured it as I didn't need to change it.

The movement will obviously take NH35 parts, I used original SKX hands on mine (the original ones had poorly applied lume which seems to be fixed in the new generation)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Just had a pleasant experience with the Outbreak Store IRT customer service. I realised my Corgeut Speedmaster homage crystal has a couple of scratches on it so decided I may as well see what they can do. Told them about it and said I'd be willing to replace the glass myself if they could send me a new piece. I also said I was willing to pay for the new piece since I only just noticed it, although I am sure I didn't scratch it as I haven't worn it outside the house or knocked it on anything.

They said they'd be willing to send me a new piece of glass and asked if I'd be willing to use their price adjustment link of $1 USD to confirm the order which I was more than happy to use since the $1 won't break my bank and they were so helpful and quick to respond (response was instant BTW).

They've told me they will send the new piece out today so I'll see how the next part goes and update accordingly.

FWIW I've only had two issues with AliExpress orders and this makes it 2 out of 2 for immediate and satisfying response for me. The first was my Phylida Aqua Terra which I loved but noticed 3 scratches/lines on the dial around the 2 and 3 o'clock indices. I messaged Phylida about that one, they asked for a photo which I sent. They then said sorry about that and asked me to raise a dispute and return it. I raised the dispute, they accepted and provided me with a PO Box address in Australia to return the item to (which made me much more comfortable it would arrive). It arrived about 3 days after I sent it and I had the money back in my account within the week. I've since ordered the Aqua Terra homage again as I really did love it. The other one was this one right now and so far so good.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Will be interested in how you get on replacing the crystal. I'm tempted to replace mine with an acrylic one as not a fan of mineral crystal, could you measure the size when it arrives?



Jugsy said:


> Just had a pleasant experience with the Outbreak Store IRT customer service. I realised my Corgeut Speedmaster homage crystal has a couple of scratches on it so decided I may as well see what they can do. Told them about it and said I'd be willing to replace the glass myself if they could send me a new piece. I also said I was willing to pay for the new piece since I only just noticed it, although I am sure I didn't scratch it as I haven't worn it outside the house or knocked it on anything.
> 
> They said they'd be willing to send me a new piece of glass and asked if I'd be willing to use their price adjustment link of $1 USD to confirm the order which I was more than happy to use since the $1 won't break my bank and they were so helpful and quick to respond (response was instant BTW).
> 
> ...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> Will be interested in how you get on replacing the crystal. I'm tempted to replace mine with an acrylic one as not a fan of mineral crystal, could you measure the size when it arrives?


Yeah, no worries. I'll try to remember to quote your post again when it arrives.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Will be interested in how you get on replacing the crystal. I'm tempted to replace mine with an acrylic one as not a fan of mineral crystal, could you measure the size when it arrives?


Same here. also interested in the size.
this crystal is actually really nice (for mineral) so much more clear than my phylida crystal. But i hate mineral with a passion and would love to swap to acrylic when I eventually do scratch the mineral.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Ticonderoga said:


> Little bird tells me that there are already about 4 dozen guinea pigs...
> 
> View attachment 15940357
> 
> ...


No live link for these yet? I hope they use the ST-19 movement. It won't be the same otherwise.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Also wasn't there supposed to be an Aliexpress summer sale going on today?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> New review is up! I've been waiting for this one since the "Fat" one was released.
> it's so so good, guys!


I liked watching your review but maybe I'll throw a personal request (take it or ignore it, I don't want to impose anything): you only mention the movement and screw-down crown at 12:45, that's quite late. I appreciate it a lot when a review has an early synthesis of the fundamentals (I'd say at least the big 4: dimensions, movement, crystal, WR).
Another reviewer here, Gedmis Laguna, has the specs written in a corner of his videos and that's really terrific (for non native speakers the written part is top notch!) 
That's all I wanted to share  but otherwise keep up the good work!

Nicolas


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

CydeWeys said:


> No live link for these yet? I hope they use the ST-19 movement. It won't be the same otherwise.


Well, there is...sort of. You will have to follow the clues in post 26988.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> I liked watching your review but maybe I'll throw a personal request (take it or ignore it, I don't want to impose anything): you only mention the movement and screw-down crown at 12:45, that's quite late. I appreciate it a lot when a review has an early synthesis of the fundamentals (I'd say at least the big 4: dimensions, movement, crystal, WR).
> Another reviewer here, Gedmis Laguna, has the specs written in a corner of his videos and that's really terrific (for non native speakers the written part is top notch!)
> That's all I wanted to share  but otherwise keep up the good work!
> 
> Nicolas


The first thing I do when watching any review is skip forward to the spec list. Then I return to the introduction. Maybe I'm weird, but I want the numbers straight up.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Ticonderoga said:


> Little bird tells me that there are already about 4 dozen guinea pigs...
> 
> View attachment 15940357
> 
> ...


Have you a link please ?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> I liked watching your review but maybe I'll throw a personal request (take it or ignore it, I don't want to impose anything): you only mention the movement and screw-down crown at 12:45, that's quite late. I appreciate it a lot when a review has an early synthesis of the fundamentals (I'd say at least the big 4: dimensions, movement, crystal, WR).
> Another reviewer here, Gedmis Laguna, has the specs written in a corner of his videos and that's really terrific (for non native speakers the written part is top notch!)
> That's all I wanted to share  but otherwise keep up the good work!
> Nicolas





Techme said:


> The first thing I do when watching any review is skip forward to the spec list. Then I return to the introduction. Maybe I'm weird, but I want the numbers straight up.


interesting. usually I look over the stats and specs and such of a watch, THEN go to the reviews on Youtube (hence why I do it the way I do it). I figured most did the same, and already know a watch has sapphire, or an NH35 ect.....but I guess that's not the case.

I really appreciate the feedback...watch out for the next review. I'll quick go over the stats and specs first, then hit the dimensions and then go into my usual layout digging deep. I also need to get better about adding timestamps.


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

CydeWeys said:


> I hope they use the ST-19 movement. It won't be the same otherwise.


Model: SN0052-JS
Movement: ST1901 [Manual mechanical movement]
Case: Material-316L stainless steel
Case diameter: 40mm (without crown)
Lug to Lug length: 48mm
Case thickness is about:13mm (Including sapphire)
Lug To Lug Width: 20mm
Crystal: Double domed sapphire crystal + AR Coating
Bezel: ceramic bezel
Dial: matte black/matte white, Applied hour markers
Hands: GS craftsmanship, small seconds with flat seconds cap
Luminous: Retro luminous effect
Crown: Push-pull Crown + three-dimensional logo
Caseback: Screw-in solid caseback
Bracelet: solid steel bracelet
Clasp: solid steel clasp
Waterproof: 100 meters waterproof
Total weight: about 150g
Warranty: Two-year warranty
Price will be around $350


----------



## Ticonderoga (Apr 4, 2015)

jhdscript said:


> Have you a link please ?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> interesting. usually I look over the stats and specs and such of a watch, THEN go to the reviews on Youtube (hence why I do it the way I do it). I figured most did the same, and already know a watch has sapphire, or an NH35 ect.....but I guess that's not the case.
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback...watch out for the next review. I'll quick go over the stats and specs first, then hit the dimensions and then go into my usual layout digging deep. I also need to get better about adding timestamps.


I watch (or read) reviews for watches that I am not actively researching, especially if it is from a channel to which I am subscribed (like yours, for example). While I am often at least somewhat familiar with the watches that are being reviewed, that is not always the case, and it's good to know that basic information about a watch before hearing the reviewer's opinion on the good and the bad of it.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> interesting. usually I look over the stats and specs and such of a watch, THEN go to the reviews on Youtube (hence why I do it the way I do it). I figured most did the same, and already know a watch has sapphire, or an NH35 ect.....but I guess that's not the case.
> 
> I really appreciate the feedback...watch out for the next review. I'll quick go over the stats and specs first, then hit the dimensions and then go into my usual layout digging deep. I also need to get better about adding timestamps.


I'll just elaborate a little more. I think most of us know the majority of the basic specs, i.e. Stainless steel, screw down crown. However, I always want to know the case and lug dimensions straight up, such as L2L, width, thickness, and lug width. Perhaps it's because I know my tolerances and also my Goldilocks dimensions that are a perfect fit for me. This is important, since I can't get any of these AliExpress watches in a bricks and mortar store. If it's alloy or 44mm and I only find out at the end I'm going to want a refund.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Steeldive SKX mod random shot drop


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Heithel said:


> I have (and modded) the first release of that watch..
> 
> View attachment 15939934


I really like the looks. Could you share the link to it or the second release on Ali?


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Just in, took off the metal bracelet because in the current weather a waffle strap is more comfy 








Liking the "3D" dial with the fish 🦈🐟


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Same as Pfeffernuss, I really love the look of the Corgeut Moonwatch on bracelet, but it's really too hot so I switched to a more comfortable French parachute strap (waiting for other ones without the stripe, which may look better) 








Nicolas


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> Same as Pfeffernuss, I really love the look of the Corgeut Moonwatch on bracelet, but it's really too hot so I switched to a more comfortable French parachute strap (waiting for other ones without the stripe, which may look better)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admittedly I've only tried a French parachute strap once but I felt like I couldn't get the right fit on it as it always felt too tight or too bouncy. Maybe the watch I was trying it on was too heavy for a parachute strap.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

@mougino, @turdbogls - I've now got a Corgeut speedmaster incoming and I blame both of you! 

Thanks to both of you for the detailed reviews, really helped me to decide. I'm going to have to see if something can be done about that clasp though, otherwise I guess it'll have to go on leather. That's my only hesitation about the purchase.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> New review is up! I've been waiting for this one since the "Fat" one was released.
> it's so so good, guys!


Received mine two days ago. I am very happy with the watch.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> Admittedly I've only tried a French parachute strap once but I felt like I couldn't get the right fit on it as it always felt too tight or too bouncy. Maybe the watch I was trying it on was too heavy for a parachute strap.


Some here. The parachute straps dont't work for me on my heavier automatic watches and are surely not suitable for the oceanus S100.
So I just added a 3-pack of those straps to my watch-strap-box.
Maybe they would work on the Casio Duro or on the Citizen Excalibur.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

NAD
it is for EU members mainly: from today the new customs fees regarding small value (up to 150EUR) items import from 3rd countries for private buyers from next month are available in my country. if my calculations are correct, a now 100EUR watch will be cca 133, and a 11EUR strap cca 15.75. these are valid only for my country having the highest VAT within the EU!


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

frogles said:


> NAD
> it is for EU members mainly: from today the new customs fees regarding small value (up to 150EUR) items import from 3rd countries for private buyers from next month are available in my country. if my calculations are correct, a now 100EUR watch will be cca 133, and a 11EUR strap cca 15.75. these are valid only for my country having the highest VAT within the EU!


Isn't that just great...
This surely is no decision FOR the people.
But it's the EU - so no decision is ever for the people anyway.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

It looks like the AliExpress sale starts on the 21st now. Looks like they moved it to compete head-to-head with Prime Day. Everyone, keep your eyes peeled for deals!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> I watch (or read) reviews for watches that I am not actively researching, especially if it is from a channel to which I am subscribed (like yours, for example). While I am often at least somewhat familiar with the watches that are being reviewed, that is not always the case, and it's good to know that basic information about a watch before hearing the reviewer's opinion on the good and the bad of it.


Noted. I'll add a quick spec rundown at the beginning. Just did it for the Cadisen Day Date...but I'm not sure I like it...maybe just adding it during the B-roll stuff at the beginning as text. what do you think of that?



Techme said:


> I'll just elaborate a little more. I think most of us know the majority of the basic specs, i.e. Stainless steel, screw down crown. However, I always want to know the case and lug dimensions straight up, such as L2L, width, thickness, and lug width. Perhaps it's because I know my tolerances and also my Goldilocks dimensions that are a perfect fit for me. This is important, since I can't get any of these AliExpress watches in a bricks and mortar store. If it's alloy or 44mm and I only find out at the end I'm going to want a refund.


after my intro I go straight to the dimensions with Calipers...that will never change I don't think. I'll also be adding timestamps for all videos going forward so you can jump around as needed.



mrwomble said:


> @mougino, @turdbogls - I've now got a Corgeut speedmaster incoming and I blame both of you!
> 
> Thanks to both of you for the detailed reviews, really helped me to decide. I'm going to have to see if something can be done about that clasp though, otherwise I guess it'll have to go on leather. That's my only hesitation about the purchase.


Good luck, but I'm not sure what can be done about it. hoping you can figure out something, but I think getting one to match up will be difficult. I think at the very least you may have to hone the Split pin holes to accept springbars. but it does look great on straps, and like I mention in my review, the bracelet isn't horrible by any means. the butterfly buttons dig in on my wrist a little, but not too bad.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> After seeing all the positive reviews, I bought the Escapement Time quartz dress watch, and it arrived today. I have to agree that it looks gorgeous in person, and is clearly well designed and well made. The strap isn't great, so I will be changing that. Overall, though, highly recommended.
> 
> I bought this watch a month ago, and haven't bought any AliExpress watches since. The watch was US$79, but as usual the customs office screwed me for an additional US$60.55.
> 
> ...


I'm going through something of a quartz phase after buying a GS quartz. I haven't bought anything from AliE in quite some time and this particular watch interests me. For $79usd it's hard to go wrong. By all accounts the finishing and design of this watch far exceeds the price. It has a similar shape to some GS cases without being a homage to any particular GS. The movement is also interesting with the 4hz tick and a heat treated second hand is a very nice touch at this pricepoint. I'm not really keen on the strap. By all accounts it's well made, but I'm just not a fan of faux croc/alligator straps. Not a big deal for me as I have lots of others I can swap and since it's 20mm I have several.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> By all accounts it's well made, but I'm just not a fan of faux croc/alligator straps. Not a big deal for me as I have lots of others I can swap and since it's 20mm I have several.


I still haven't found the perfect strap for the ET quartz, but ... I haven't been buying much from AliExpress recently, and so AliExpress bombarded me with coupons last week, as did some sellers I have bought from before. There was also a sale on, and luckily I was able to stack various coupons and combined them with other discounts from a couple of sellers. Which means I grabbed a whole bunch of straps for about 70% off. My hope is that at least one or two of them will look good on the ET quartz, and the rest I will hold in reserve for future watch purchases.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I still haven't found the perfect strap for the ET quartz, but ... I haven't been buying much from AliExpress recently, and so AliExpress bombarded me with coupons last week, as did some sellers I have bought from before. There was also a sale on, and luckily I was able to stack various coupons and combined them with other discounts from a couple of sellers. Which means I grabbed a whole bunch of straps for about 70% off. My hope is that at least one or two of them will look good on the ET quartz, and the rest I will hold in reserve for future watch purchases.


I have a brown shell cordovan strap I think will do nicely for this watch. I also always have some Vostok mesh bracelets laying around which I think might do well with this one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Admittedly I've only tried a French parachute strap once but I felt like I couldn't get the right fit on it as it always felt too tight or too bouncy. Maybe the watch I was trying it on was too heavy for a parachute strap.





fone said:


> Some here. The parachute straps dont't work for me on my heavier automatic watches and are surely not suitable for the oceanus S100.
> So I just added a 3-pack of those straps to my watch-strap-box.
> Maybe they would work on the Casio Duro or on the Citizen Excalibur.


I'm a big fan of parachute straps and I use them on all kinds of watches: some are on smaller 37 mm quartz ones like these Mil:






















On more standard 40 mm sweeping quartz:








But also on quite large 45+ mm quartz like the Timber Cruiser:








And finally I wear them without problem on meca/auto watches:






















Including Turtles, which are quite heavy:
















For me they're the best in summer time when your wrist expends from the heat. They're the fastest to adjust, and I've never have any problem of them being too loose. If they become too tight, I quickly adjust the bottom buckle to give more go.

So I don't think it has to do with the watch weight. I don't think it's the wrist size as well? (mine's pretty standard 20 cm / 7.9")
...but I wear my straps exactly around the wrist, I don't like when they're loose, maybe that's why?

Nicolas

[edit] a lot of these pictures are taken on the morning when I just got up, hence my wrists are swollen and pics give the (correct) impression the straps are very tight... They usually are more loose after a cold shower


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> after my intro I go straight to the dimensions with Calipers...that will never change I don't think. I'll also be adding timestamps for all videos going forward so you can jump around as needed.


Yup, I really liked this part from your Corgeut Speedy review, don't change!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm going through something of a quartz phase after buying a GS quartz. I haven't bought anything from AliE in quite some time and this particular watch interests me. For $79usd it's hard to go wrong. By all accounts the finishing and design of this watch far exceeds the price. It has a similar shape to some GS cases without being a homage to any particular GS. The movement is also interesting with the 4hz tick and a heat treated second hand is a very nice touch at this pricepoint. I'm not really keen on the strap. By all accounts it's well made, but I'm just not a fan of faux croc/alligator straps. Not a big deal for me as I have lots of others I can swap and since it's 20mm I have several.


You could have shared a picture of this GS for good measure, even if we're in the AliEx thread I think that would have been a tiny acceptable hijack


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> You could have shared a picture of this GS for good measure, even if we're in the AliEx thread I think that would have been a tiny acceptable hijack


I haven't had the watch for a month yet and I already have 3 straps for it. I have the original codura strap, a custom made sharkskin strap, and as pictured the appropriate OEM bracelet. The thing about it is with the GS 9F you get one tick per second. Granted there's a lot of tech that goes into that one tick as it has there's some sophisticated seconds advancement tech that goes into it and as you'd expect with GS the seconds had lines up perfectly with the indices, but still 1hz vs 4hz for the watch which costs less than 3% of the GS price (and still a Seiko movement).


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I still haven't found the perfect strap for the ET quartz, but ... I haven't been buying much from AliExpress recently, and so AliExpress bombarded me with coupons last week, as did some sellers I have bought from before. There was also a sale on, and luckily I was able to stack various coupons and combined them with other discounts from a couple of sellers. Which means I grabbed a whole bunch of straps for about 70% off. My hope is that at least one or two of them will look good on the ET quartz, and the rest I will hold in reserve for future watch purchases.




































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Tempus Populi said:


> I really like the looks. Could you share the link to it or the second release on Ali?


Hey thanks! 
That's the listing I got it from, however, they updated the item and they're now selling the latest version on that listing 117.46US $ 48% OFF|STEELDIVE 1996 SKX007 Mechanical Watch NH35 Sapphire Crystal Automatic Watch Men 316L Steel Diver Watches 200m Ceramic Bezel|Sports Watches| - AliExpress

The seller was ok and the watch came in a reasonable amount of time back when I ordered it over a year ago. They also gave me a partial refund, as the nato strap they shipped it with was of the wrong size. They also gave me another partial refund a couple of months after purchase for poorly applied lume on the hands (which I replaced with genuine ones anyway). So pretty good seller as far as I could see on my instance.

It seems to be discounted at the moment, and it sure is a good mod base!

Hope that helps!


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I love those French Para straps.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Another vote for Ali MN straps


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.









139.99US $ 50% OFF|Pagani Design 007 Men's Watches 2021 Ceramic Bezel Mechanical Automatic Watch Men Sport Waterproof Stainless Steel NH35 Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look like a nice upgrade. And when I clicked on the link I saw there is a summer sale starting next week which takes the price down by 20% or so.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

This one looks like it'll be a good price during the sale - $139.50 and possibly cheaper, not sure what the "$3 off every $30 spent" on the page refers to.









220.1US $ 29% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nyonya said:


> This one looks like it'll be a good price during the sale - $139.50 and possibly cheaper, not sure what the "$3 off every $30 spent" on the page refers to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that SALE price of $139.50 for the Turtle that is now price at $220.10??
I dunno, I have my doubts.

I think the $139 is for something else -- who knows what - just to lure people in.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Is that SALE price of $139.50 for the Turtle that is now price at $220.10??
> I dunno, I have my doubts.
> 
> I think the $139 is for something else -- who knows what - just to lure people in.


If you select any of the 4 watches in the offer, they all show at $139 for the summer sale.
That Mother of Pearl looks pretty, I might be tempted


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> If you select any of the 4 watches in the offer, they all show at $139 for the summer sale.
> That Mother of Pearl looks pretty, I might be tempted


Ya, I checked again. It looks it will be on sale for 139.

IO too am looking at the MOP, but I recently read a post here - someone saying the dial came almost black, not "glowy" or "iridescent" like how it is shown.
He complained, and the store sent him another (better) dial.

But still. What a hassle!! Why make the customer do more work? Why not just sell what's advertised???


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> If you select any of the 4 watches in the offer, they all show at $139 for the summer sale.
> That Mother of Pearl looks pretty, I might be tempted


I bought both the Great Wave and the MOP in a sale a few months ago. I thought I got a bargain at the time, but it turns out I paid about 5% more than the sales price that is show for Monday. That does look like a great deal indeed.

As mentioned in a comment above, the MOP one arrived with an almost black dial, which was a big disappointment. Several other customer reviews mentioned the same problem. So, the sales photos certainly show a hand-picked best-case MOP dial. San Martin did send me a replacement dial in the end, which is much better, but it took a couple of months to get here. Overall, the MOP dial seems to be a gamble on whether you get a good one or not.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> the MOP one arrived with an almost black dial, which was a big disappointment. Several other customer reviews mentioned the same problem. So, the sales photos certainly show a hand-picked best-case MOP dial. San Martin did send me a replacement dial in the end, which is much better, but it took a couple of months to get here. Overall, the MOP dial seems to be a gamble on whether you get a good one or not.


Oh, so that was you !
Well, I am willing to do the "repairs" myself, if they send me the right dial.
But wondering if SM will come through on their promise.

My last purchase of the 6200 did not go well. ****e for customer service.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I bought both the Great Wave and the MOP in a sale a few months ago. I thought I got a bargain at the time, but it turns out I paid about 5% more than the sales price that is show for Monday. That does look like a great deal indeed.
> 
> As mentioned in a comment above, the MOP one arrived with an almost black dial, which was a big disappointment. Several other customer reviews mentioned the same problem. So, the sales photos certainly show a hand-picked best-case MOP dial. San Martin did send me a replacement dial in the end, which is much better, but it took a couple of months to get here. Overall, the MOP dial seems to be a gamble on whether you get a good one or not.


I recently got the Great Wave one, which I'll have a review of pretty soon. It's next in the queue.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

James Haury said:


> I love those French Para straps.


Right?? They're so comfy! That's by Zac at cincystrapco

More pricey than Aliexpress but so worth it!


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a link for the green strap please?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> Do you have a link for the green strap please?


https://vario.sg

They are currently all sold out unfortunately

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Big milestone for me tonight fellas. 1000 Subs.

So I reviewed and will be giving away this Cadisen Day Date Homage!.

I also snuck in a early spec rundown for those that don't like waiting around


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

mougino said:


> I'm a big fan of parachute straps and I use them on all kinds of watches: some are on smaller 37 mm quartz ones like these Mil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Big milestone for me tonight fellas. 1000 Subs.
> 
> So I reviewed and will be giving away this Cadisen Day Date Homage!.
> 
> I also snuck in a early spec rundown for those that don't like waiting around


Congrats mate! I will pray to the YT algorithm gods for you.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

mougino said:


> I'm a big fan of parachute straps and I use them on all kinds of watches: some are on smaller 37 mm quartz ones like these Mil:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Noted. I'll add a quick spec rundown at the beginning. Just did it for the Cadisen Day Date...but I'm not sure I like it...maybe just adding it during the B-roll stuff at the beginning as text. what do you think of that?


Sorry, I wasn't able to watch the review until just now.

I think a graphic during the opening B-roll shots would generally be OK, provided you highlight anything unusual about the specs during the review itself, like if the case isn't stainless steel, if anything in the specifications of the watch does not reflect the information provided by the vendor, or (as you did by mentioning the 22mm lug width on the Cadisen) when something just doesn't seem "right" about a given specification.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just not crazy about the Escapement Time font, and flat, non-lumed Dauphine hands are not a strong selling point. Unless they have lume, most Dauphine hands have a central crease, and both sides angle down slightly. (OK, Reef Tiger does the same thing, but their hands still look more expensive.)

While Steeldive, Addies, Heimdallr, San Marting, Merkur, etc., all make pretty convincing Seiko knockoffs (Tuna, SKX, 6105), and Reef Tiger did make a pretty good Grand Seiko homage ("Grand Reef" RGA-818), this one just doesn't seem close enough, and it looks sort of cheap to stand on it's own.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dfwcowboy said:


> I'm not really keen on the strap. By all accounts it's well made, but I'm just not a fan of faux croc/alligator straps. Not a big deal for me as I have lots of others I can swap and since it's 20mm I have several.


It seems like 98% of Chinese watches come on that same, faux crocodile/bamboo pattern strap.










Here are two nice alternatives I found: (I put the first one on my Nakzen Pagoda, and it's great.)









9.23US $ 29% OFF|Lizard Grain Genuine Leather Watch Strap 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Black Brown Watch Band Bracelets Deployment Buckle For Men Women - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













0.01US $ 99% OFF|Smooth Genuine Calfskin Leather Watchband 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Straps With Solid Automatic Butterfly Buckle Business Watch Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

For an insane deal, Didun will sale price their quartz, PP Nautilus homages at *$24.80* during the sale. The automatics will be priced under $48, but are not as heavily discounted.









36.0US $ 55% OFF|2021 New DIDUN Mens Watches Fashion Business Waterproof Quartz Wrist Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Stainless Steel Sport Clock Male|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mougino said:


> I liked watching your review but maybe I'll throw a personal request (take it or ignore it, I don't want to impose anything): you only mention the movement and screw-down crown at 12:45, that's quite late. I appreciate it a lot when a review has an early synthesis of the fundamentals (I'd say at least the big 4: dimensions, movement, crystal, WR).
> Another reviewer here, Gedmis Laguna, has the specs written in a corner of his videos and that's really terrific (for non native speakers the written part is top notch!)
> That's all I wanted to share  but otherwise keep up the good work!
> 
> Nicolas


I love his approach to reviews! I wish he would focus more on the pricier models.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Addies Dive 300M Tuna - *$88.56* Flash Sale Now until June 20th, 11.59 PDT









114.8US $ 65% OFF|Addies Dive Men's Automatic Watch NH35A Sapphire Crystal Ceramic bezel BGW9 Luminous 30bar steel Tuna diver Men watch watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It seems like 98% of Chinese watches come on that same, faux crocodile/bamboo pattern strap.
> 
> View attachment 15945298
> 
> ...


I've watched a few video reviews of the watch and the strap seems to be better than most of the similarly priced Chinese watches. Many of the reviewers have the same issue I have which is I don't like the look of faux croc/alligator regardless of how well the strap is made. I suspect the person behind Escapement Time is going for the look of some of the 70's vintage King Seikos that came on genuine croc straps in black. Unless I'm impressed by the one it comes with, and I highly doubt I will be, I have all sorts of straps I can try including a vintage genuine alligator in black.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Spotted this Baltany on Ali








165.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro Pilot Watch Men's Mechanical Watch Military Sports Automatic Watch Air Force 39mm Top Luxury Brand Wristwatch Custom Logo - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




























































Specsheet:
Model: S202002 Khaki Mechanical Watch
Movement: Seiko NH35 Automatic
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Dial Diameter: 39mm (not including crown)
Dial Thickness: 12mm(including glass)
Dial Features: Filled with Swiss Supper Luminous, two colors
Waterproof: 100M
Glass: Sapphire Crystal, AR Coating
Hands: Luminous Coating
Strap Width:20mm
Strap Length: 23cm
Crown: Screw-down crown
Weight: About 75g

New San Martin is out
SAN MARTTIN军魂手表定制复古军表全自动机械表潜水男士手表SN031-淘宝网 (taobao.com) 





























































































Specsheet:
Model：SN031-G
Movement: Seiko NH35 
Case material：316L Stainless steel
Case diameter: 38mm
L2L: 47.5mm
Thickness: 14mm（Including domed glass）
Lug width: 20mm
Glass: Domed Sapphire
Lume: Faux Patina (Green Superluminiova)
Crown: Screw-down
Caseback: Screw-down


Merkur is going for a Shanghai VCM reprod for their next model.
Merkur中国凡致复古复刻手动机械手表国潮经典重现中国制造-淘宝网 (taobao.com)


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

This arrived today, very nice overall but that male end link is ridiculous. I'll probably change this to a strap pretty quickly. I'm not sure how much I can wind the ST19, is it by feel? A webpage I found said about 20 winds. Thankfully mine seems to be in perfect working order.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> I'm not sure how much I can wind the ST19, is it by feel? A webpage I found said about 20 winds. Thankfully mine seems to be in perfect working order.
> View attachment 15945523


Until it blocks.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> This arrived today, very nice overall but that male end link is ridiculous. I'll probably change this to a strap pretty quickly.
> View attachment 15945523


I've put mine on this fantastic black+red rallye-inspired strap: 13.99US $ |20mm 22mm Trefoil Genuine Calf Leather Watchband Universal Watch Band Quick Release Strap Stainless Steel Buckle Wrist Bracelet|leather watchband|watch band quick releaseuniversal watch band - AliExpress


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> This arrived today, very nice overall but that male end link is ridiculous. I'll probably change this to a strap pretty quickly. I'm not sure how much I can wind the ST19, is it by feel? A webpage I found said about 20 winds. Thankfully mine seems to be in perfect working order.


I count 37 winds from stopped to fully wound and that gives me approx 49 hours running time.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Noticed prices going up on a watch on my wishlist before the sale. Naughty naughty.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> I've put mine on this fantastic black+red rallye-inspired strap: 13.99US $ |20mm 22mm Trefoil Genuine Calf Leather Watchband Universal Watch Band Quick Release Strap Stainless Steel Buckle Wrist Bracelet|leather watchband|watch band quick releaseuniversal watch band - AliExpress


Yeah nice, that looks great. I was thinking I might try to find one of those curved end straps for it, maybe black nylon on rubber with white stitching like this >
AU $21.55 46%OFF | Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle








30.0US $ |Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Also, I was really hoping this strap would go on sale for my bronze Zelos Hammerhead V1 with grey meteorite dial. Any other suggestions for a similar strap? I think someone here recommended this one so it might be the best choice. Just unfortunate it's not going on sale I guess.
AU $33.72 | Canvas leather strap, 20 22 24MM suitable for bronze watch Copper watch men's bracelet, suitable for PAM111 411 Men's leather br








20.0US $ 20% OFF|Canvas leather strap, 20 22 24MM suitable for bronze watch Copper watch men's bracelet, suitable for PAM111 411 Men's leather br|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> I've put mine on this fantastic black+red rallye-inspired strap: 13.99US $ |20mm 22mm Trefoil Genuine Calf Leather Watchband Universal Watch Band Quick Release Strap Stainless Steel Buckle Wrist Bracelet|leather watchband|watch band quick releaseuniversal watch band - AliExpress


I just realised I actually have this one on my wishlist already 👍


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $31.08 | Handmade Canvas + Leather Watchband 20 22 24 26MM Compatible Bronze Strap Personalized Bronze Buckle








18.4US $ 20% OFF|Handmade Canvas + Leather Watchband 20 22 24 26mm Compatible Bronze Strap Personalized Bronze Buckle - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





This might be a better alternative for that canvas strap I want for my bronze watch since it's going on sale.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I've received the unicolor Marine Nationale straps to go with my Corgeut Speedy Gen.3.
I ordered from the *Oh my strap* store 12 days ago and chose the Aliexpress standard shipping (combined shipping) for 2.20€ more.
2.81US $ 30% OFF|Parachute Elastic Woven Nylon Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24 Stainless Steel Buckle Military Men Sport Replacement Bracelet Watch Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress

















I was hoping one would step out of the lot but they all look great, even the Navy blue one! 
























I've always worn these Moonwatch homages on bracelet, but elastic parachute straps are so comfy during summer heat...

Btw those specific straps are on the cheaper side but they're very elastic. I've purchased others in the past for the same price that were very stiff, nowhere near the quality of these new ones 

Maybe I'll switch between the straps depending on my mood? I've used quick-release pin springbars so changing strap is straightforward...
























What's your favorite color?

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Yeah nice, that looks great. I was thinking I might try to find one of those curved end straps for it, maybe black nylon on rubber with white stitching like this >
> AU $21.55 46%OFF | Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle
> 
> 
> ...


I have this cheaper rubber one with curved end but I've yet to order/try it 








7.4US $ 23% OFF|Soft Silicone Strap Universal Elbow Arc Rubber Watch Band Sport Waterproof Replacement Bracelet Watch Accessories 18mm 20mm 22mm - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> I've received the unicolor Marine Nationale straps to go with my Corgeut Speedy Gen.3.
> I ordered from the *Oh my strap* store 12 days ago and chose the Aliexpress standard shipping (combined shipping) for 2.20€ more.
> 2.81US $ 30% OFF|Parachute Elastic Woven Nylon Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24 Stainless Steel Buckle Military Men Sport Replacement Bracelet Watch Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


Maybe black for the most part and blue when you want a pop of colour. Green when you're in the mood for it.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

The last few (quite cheap) parachute / Erika / MN (or however they are called) straps I ordered are quite rough. The fabric is harder than my old ones and scratches my skin - not very comfortable to wear.

Is there a seller you can recommend with good quality MN straps?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poerger said:


> The last few (quite cheap) parachute / Erika / MN (or however they are called) straps I ordered are quite rough. The fabric is harder than my old ones and scratches my skin - not very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Is there a seller you can recommend with good quality MN straps?


Look a few posts up, I've also experienced these ~$5 MN straps that are very stiff and not so stretchable. The most recent ones I purchased are on par with previous ~$10-15, very elastic, good hardware and vivid colors:








2.81US $ 30% OFF|Parachute Elastic Woven Nylon Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24 Stainless Steel Buckle Military Men Sport Replacement Bracelet Watch Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Poerger said:


> The last few (quite cheap) parachute / Erika / MN (or however they are called) straps I ordered are quite rough. The fabric is harder than my old ones and scratches my skin - not very comfortable to wear.
> 
> Is there a seller you can recommend with good quality MN straps?


I have a few from these sellers.









8.25US $ 23% OFF|New Brand Watchband 18 20 22 mm French Troops Parachute Bag Nato Watch Band Strap Elastic Nylon Black Silver Gold Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













8.98US $ 25% OFF|Military Nato Nylon Watch Strap Force Parachute Bag Elastic Nylon Watch Band 20 22mm Belt For Submariner Watch For Any Watch - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





I also did a review video for them too.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Has anyone bought the San Martin Model: SN018-G Chrono? It has the Ronda 5040F 13 jeweled movt. I like that it's different from the flood of vintage Chronos atm as this one has a modern look about it, and the dial is also ceramic the same for the bezel.





























*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Has anyone bought the San Martin Model: SN018-G Chrono? It has the Ronda 5040F 13 jeweled movt. I like that it's different from the flood of vintage Chronos atm as this one has a modern look about it, and the dial is also ceramic the same for the bezel.


I though you bought it peacemaker! 

Your SN018 thread is the only one here on WUS to my knowledge:









Which colour San Martin to buy?


Hi guys I need some advice! I'm wanting to buy another San Martin watch and want a quarts due to I do not own any quartz pieces and feel the need to add one! It's the daytona style SN018! It comes in black dial "reverse panda" or the white dial "panda" also do I get it on a leather strap which...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

San Martin Explorer is now available: 258.3US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Explorer 39mm Men Watch Oyster Bracelet Sport Retro Luxury Sapphire NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watches 10Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> I though you bought it peacemaker!
> 
> Your SN018 thread is the only one here on WUS to my knowledge:
> 
> ...


Nah never got around to it but ive seen it again and its calling my name! This Nazumi in blue is another contender.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This Nazumi in blue
> View attachment 15945742





coltpeacemaker041 said:


> *San Martin Model: SN018-G Chrono
> View attachment 15945675
> *


Thee two make for a comparison, bcz of the similarly shaped LOGO: Each is a hexagon.

And yet?
I think anyone with some "artistic" / visual sense will see immediately the superiority of NEZUMI's design.

It's not so much that NEZUMI's logo is so specially excellent -- it's merely OK, and so it's just doesn't stick in your eye. 
It's more the case that San Martin's logo is strangely botched. Very botched.

SM has the words 'SAN' and 'MARTIN' crammed into that hexagon. And I do mean CRAMMED.

So what happens? The slant that is in the letters N,M, R, etc are forced to become squeezed unnaturally. And all the "elements" (letters) look out of balance, and pout of proportion.

Why would SM do this? Why waste a good chance to put together an elegant logo using their name? Why the fixation on the _*badge*_? (How do that work out for that eternally "beloved" Seiko '5' badge? )
Who knows.

But that unattractive logo keeps me from buying a lot of their watches.
And I would have bought a lot.
Same goes for Hemdallr, and their half-eaten "shark."
Some of these Chinese brands really need help with the visual language of design !


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Thee two make for a comparison, bcz of the similarly shaped LOGO: Each is a hexagon.
> 
> And yet?
> I think anyone with some "artistic" / visual sense will see immediately the superiority of NEZUMI's design.
> ...


I agree about the Nazumi it looks awesome! Regarding the SM logo it's a very polarising design and isn't my favorite i agree about these ridiculous names they come up with like handlove FOD ect! Thanks for your input Chronopolis! Oh and a few more off the Nazumi...


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

It's a good thing I didn't wait for the sale to order the Escapement Time dress watch. Looks like they are OOS again.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> This arrived today, very nice overall but that male end link is ridiculous. I'll probably change this to a strap pretty quickly. I'm not sure how much I can wind the ST19, is it by feel? A webpage I found said about 20 winds. Thankfully mine seems to be in perfect working order.
> View attachment 15945523


Wind it gently. At some point, you will feel a significant increase in resistance and the movement no longer wants to wind. It is a sudden change.

You would need to apply a significant amount of force to keep winding at this point (and you shouldn't because the watch is now fully wound).

It's a VERY noticeable change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Some of these Chinese brands really need help with the visual language of design !


This applies to all, not only the Chinese. Yes Chris Ward, I'm looking at you!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> It's a good thing I didn't wait for the sale to order the Escapement Time dress watch. Looks like they are OOS again.


Escapement Time never offers big discounts in the sale anyway. The owner of the brand says his watches are at sale-time prices all year around.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

whitemb said:


> San Martin Explorer is now available: 258.3US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Explorer 39mm Men Watch Oyster Bracelet Sport Retro Luxury Sapphire NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watches 10Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress


yeesh....$255!?

seems a little steep for such a simple design.
I was an instant buy at $230 ish (though still hesitant) but this is just a little much IMO.
I'm sure it's nice but man....
maybe they upped the price for the sale?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Escapement Time never offers big discounts in the sale anyway. The owner of the brand says his watches are at sale-time prices all year around.


I didn't expect the price to get much better anyway if at all. Still seems like a great deal.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

If anyone buys that Explorer, do let me know the diameter of the dial. It would make an awesome base for my small-pilot-on-a-bracelet project.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> But that unattractive logo keeps me from buying a lot of their watches.
> And I would have bought a lot.


I agree, but did bite on the retro diver, like the San Martin script.
And DO NOT understand the yellow/orange lume on the new explorer homage.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> If anyone buys that Explorer, do let me know the diameter of the dial. It would make an awesome base for my small-pilot-on-a-bracelet project.
> 
> View attachment 15945970


If this is the one at 102.09US $ 59% OFF|STEELDIVE Mens Pilot Watch Men Automatic Watch Diving 200m Waterproof Mechanical Wristwatch C3 Luminous NH35 Clock Sapphire|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress according to their pretty exhaustive specs sheet the crystal ('mirror') diameter is 33.5 mm. I'd expect the dial to be 1-2 mm wider.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Negakinu said:


> If anyone buys that Explorer, do let me know the diameter of the dial. It would make an awesome base for my small-pilot-on-a-bracelet project.
> 
> View attachment 15945970


Based on my good ol' ruler app, I think it's probably around 30mm.

I think it's a good price.~$250 is probably what you'd have to pay for a similarly-modded Seiko these days.
And this comes with a (presumably) good bracelet with micro-adujustment, a nice vintage-esque logo, and (hopefully) good assembly by San Martin.
Still, when's the upcoming site-wide sales anyway? I forgot.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Interesting thread on Facebook, claiming that the supposedly ceramic bezel on the Pagani Design Batman GMT isn't really ceramic at all. There are a couple of photos shown where the "ceramic" has been scratched, revealing metal beneath a very thin "ceramic" top.

Not sure what to make of it to be honest. I know that the bezels with red in them are aluminium, but the all-black and the batman are indeed supposed to be ceramic.









Pagani Design Watches | Facebook


If you like Pagani Design watches, please share your opinion PAGANI DESIGN Official Website: http://paganidesign.cn/.




www.facebook.com


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

nyonya said:


> This one looks like it'll be a good price during the sale - $139.50 and possibly cheaper, not sure what the "$3 off every $30 spent" on the page refers to.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, Think I may jump on this one as well (MOP dial) for the price for my first SM.

Does anyone have pics of their watch MOP version ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> Does anyone have pics of their watch MOP version ?


I posted a photo of mine earlier in the week. Here you see the MOP watch they sent me, and the replacement dial they sent me later on because I complained the MOP on the watch was so bad.


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> For an insane deal, Didun will sale price their quartz, PP Nautilus homages at *$24.80* during the sale. The automatics will be priced under $48, but are not as heavily discounted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do I stop myself from this beauty? No green helps, but blue is an alright substitute.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm selling my Escapment Time crono because fliegers are not my thing and I want one of those Corgeut Speedies.
If someone has both, is the Corgeut comparable quality wise? Can the Corgeut bezel be swaped with an original Omega?

(in case anyone is interested: FS: Escapment Time )


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> For an insane deal, Didun will sale price their quartz, PP Nautilus homages at *$24.80* during the sale. The automatics will be priced under $48, but are not as heavily discounted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm interested in this but I've seen conflicting information about whether it's 40mm or 44mm case diameter. Do you or does anyone else know which is correct? Thanks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> the replacement dial they sent med.
> 
> View attachment 15946485


So when are ya gonna put it in?

If that sounded "funny," just ignore it.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur is going for a Shanghai VCM reprod for their next model.
> Merkur中国凡致复古复刻手动机械手表国潮经典重现中国制造-淘宝网 (taobao.com)


Nice to see that Merkur is pleasing the crowd that thinks 38 mm is big enough. looks like they use the case of their Wuxing .first china watch homage again. and a Tongij Chinese Standard movement. The folks at /chinese-mechanical-watches.72 will say that Merkur charges a little bit too much for watches with that movement.

so many cool releases in the line up coming from Merkur / Beijing Time Infinite i could become a monthly subscriber

__
http://instagr.am/p/CQOiax-FBve/


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

bigoldthor said:


> I'm interested in this but I've seen conflicting information about whether it's 40mm or 44mm case diameter. Do you or does anyone else know which is correct? Thanks.


I reviewed this guy a while back...insane at $24. link below will start you off at the dimensions with calipers


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I reviewed this guy a while back...insane at $24. link below will start you off at the dimensions with calipers


I didun't have a good experience when I ordered watch from them.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I reviewed this guy a while back...insane at $24. link below will start you off at the dimensions with calipers


Awesome...thanks!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I posted a photo of mine earlier in the week. Here you see the MOP watch they sent me, and the replacement dial they sent me later on because I complained the MOP on the watch was so bad.
> 
> View attachment 15946485


thanks for posting. Wow, that's night and day difference in the dial. The dial that's in the watch looks black.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I didun't


I don't know whether I can take you seriously....lol...Didun't


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I clicked on an animated link on the home page of the app and got a coupon, so keep your eyes peeled. Approximately $6 US with a $60 spend. I find myself cross-shopping more with other non-Aliexpress sellers who don't charge tax , so every little bit helps.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> It's a good thing I didn't wait for the sale to order the Escapement Time dress watch. Looks like they are OOS again.


I just picked this one up. They're back in stock.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

My Phylida 'Speedy' chrono arrived earlier in the week and I've been tested it all week. Fantastic watch on a strap, however, the endlinks are horrendous and I'll be looking for an alternative. For now it's on an FKM tropical style strap which is comfortable and practical for me.

Here are some very average photos I took. 7.25 inch wrist for reference.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

cuica said:


> I'm selling my Escapment Time crono because fliegers are not my thing and I want one of those Corgeut Speedies.
> If someone has both, is the Corgeut comparable quality wise? Can the Corgeut bezel be swaped with an original Omega?
> 
> (in case anyone is interested: FS: Escapment Time )


I have both, and really not that much difference. The ET is probably slightly better in the quality and finish of the case. Movements are comparable. Downside of the Corgeut is the mineral crystal. If I could only keep one would likely be the Corgeut though, as I'm not quite sure on fliegers either, and think I will just wear the Corgeut more. No idea on the bezel though I'm afraid.


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I reviewed this guy a while back...insane at $24. link below will start you off at the dimensions with calipers


Just watched the full review. Very nicely done, and provided great information about the watch. Subscribed.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

bigoldthor said:


> Just watched the full review. Very nicely done, and provided great information about the watch. Subscribed.


Thanks! Be sure to check the latest video for a chance to win the Cadisen Day Date!


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Thanks! Be sure to check the latest video for a chance to win the Cadisen Day Date!


Viewed and entered...thanks! Didn't think I'd like that watch but after watching your review, I'd love to have it. Just skip all the online gymnastics and ship it to me.


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Techme said:


> My Phylida 'Speedy' chrono arrived earlier in the week and I've been tested it all week. Fantastic watch on a strap, however, the endlinks are horrendous and I'll be looking for an alternative. For now it's on an FKM tropical style strap which is comfortable and practical for me.
> 
> Here are some very average photos I took. 7.25 inch wrist for reference.


That's a VERY nice looking watch/strap combo. I would wear the heck out of that.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just seen this Hamiltonos khaki field watch with sapphire and an NH-35 and a fully lumed second hand which is rare to see on any watch and a choice off two hand styles for $240 AUD and I'm liking it! But the names a bit weird though...

Model: S202002 Khaki Mechanical Watch
Movement: Seiko NH35 Automatic
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Dial Diameter: 39mm （not including crown）
Dial Thickness: 12mm（including glass）
Dial Type: Black
Dial Features: Filled with Swiss Supper Luminous, two colors
Waterproof: 100M
Glass: Sapphire Crystal, AR Coating
Hands: Luminous Coating
Strap Material:Nylon or Leather
Strap Width:20mm
Strap Length: 23cm
Luminous: Swiss Super Luminous
Crown: Screw-in lock
Weight: About 75g


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

bigoldthor said:


> That's a VERY nice looking watch/strap combo. I would wear the heck out of that.


Cheers mate. It's very comfortable. The AliExpress tropic straps are fantastic, especially for the price. Would like some with rounded ends near the lugs though.

I initially threw the watch on a cheap fabric strap from eBay. Super quality for the price too. However, I was in between holes and couldn't get a good fit. Prefer the tropic for sure.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Corgeut Speedy arrived today. Just 9 days shipping. Quite impressive. Watch version (3?) is definitely waay better than previous iterations. What's not so impressive is the %[email protected]#! bracelet. You guys were right. It is next to impossible to resize. But I guess some of you did manage to do it. Care to share some tips? If resizing proves impossible I'll just put this on a NASA strap I have lying around here... somewhere.


----------



## shitmat (May 7, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just seen this Hamiltonos khaki field watch with sapphire and an NH-35 for $240 AUD and I'm liking it! But the names a bit weird though...
> 
> Model: S202002 Khaki Mechanical Watch
> Movement: Seiko NH35 Automatic
> ...


Ballany? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

****mat said:


> Ballany?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyballs would off been better


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tsarli said:


> Corgeut Speedy arrived today. Just 9 days shipping. Quite impressive. Watch version (3?) is definitely waay better than previous iterations. What's not so impressive is the %[email protected]#! bracelet. You guys were right. It is next to impossible to resize. But I guess some of you did manage to do it. Care to share some tips? If resizing proves impossible I'll just put this on a NASA strap I have lying around here... somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 15947035
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing off a Bulova luna special edition as of late! The Corgeut looks very cool mate!


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've been eyeing off a Bulova luna special edition as of late! The Corgeut looks very cool mate!


Thanks! If you can pull off the size of the Bulova then go for it. I have a 6.75in (17.2cm) wrist and it's not too bad. If you just want to scratch that moon watch it for now, then this Corgeut will do the trick. Dang bracelet though, infuriatingly difficult. Won't budge!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bigoldthor said:


> I'm interested in this but I've seen conflicting information about whether it's 40mm or 44mm case diameter. Do you or does anyone else know which is correct? Thanks.


44mm with the ears, but the main case is 40mm


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Tsarli said:


> Thanks! If you can pull off the size of the Bulova then go for it. I have a 6.75in (17.2cm) wrist and it's not too bad. If you just want to scratch that moon watch it for now, then this Corgeut will do the trick. Dang bracelet though, infuriatingly difficult. Won't budge!
> 
> View attachment 15947076


I've got 8.5in wrists so should be no problem! So what's wrong with the bracelet you can't budge the pin?


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've got 8.5in wrists so should be no problem! So what's wrong with the bracelet you can't budge the pin?


Yes, the pins are stuck. Waiting for other members to chime in on how they dealt with the issue.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've been eyeing off a Bulova luna special edition as of late! The Corgeut looks very cool mate!


Jomashop just wrote to me yesterday that they have the Bulova Lunar Pilot in stock again for $289 on a NATO (or $60 more on a leather strap), which is a fantastic price. Although I had some problems with Jomashop (delivery took 46 days, even though I paid extra for express shipping) you can't beat the prices when they have them as low as this.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Yes, the pins are stuck. Waiting for other members to chime in on how they dealt with the issue.


The springbar is bent and the pins sit very tight in both holes: you have to use the tool to work both pins one after another, several times, in order to slide the bracelet out.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A newly released colour - a gorgeous blue - on the Phylida Aquaterra Homage.

Even though I already have the green version of this, which I love, I am very tempted to break my "no more watches from AliExpress" and buy this new blue one.









90.75US $ 45% OFF|Phylida 10bar Water-resistant Nh35 Automatic Watch Blue Dial Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Solid Ss Domed Sapphire Crystal - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Jomashop just wrote to me yesterday that they have the Bulova Lunar Pilot in stock again for $289 on a NATO (or $60 more on a leather strap), which is a fantastic price. Although I had some problems with Jomashop (delivery took 46 days, even though I paid extra for express shipping) you can't beat the prices when they have them as low as this.


I refuse to use Joma even though their prices are pretty good I've heard to many horror stories about long shipping times! Shame...


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

mougino said:


> The springbar is bent and the pins sit very tight in both holes: you have to use the tool to work both pins one after another, several times, in order to slide the bracelet out.


Oh darn, so now even the springbars themselves have an issue. The problem I was initially referring to were the pins on the bracelet itself. Can't remove them. Maybe with a little help from some WD40?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Tsarli said:


> Corgeut Speedy arrived today. Just 9 days shipping. Quite impressive. Watch version (3?) is definitely waay better than previous iterations. What's not so impressive is the %[email protected]#! bracelet. You guys were right. It is next to impossible to resize. But I guess some of you did manage to do it. Care to share some tips? If resizing proves impossible I'll just put this on a NASA strap I have lying around here... somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 15947035
> 
> ...


I had so much trouble with it I ended up tapping one of my split pins back the wrong way to see what happened and it came straight out. I also used WD-40 on it. But yeah try tap them the wrong way, I'd honestly spent about half an hour trying to tap that pin out the correct way before giving up and giving it a couple of taps the wrong way and it came out the wrong way in about 3 taps (edit: maybe 10 taps).


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Recently made new watches, wearing effect sharing


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Negakinu said:


> If anyone buys that Explorer, do let me know the diameter of the dial. It would make an awesome base for my small-pilot-on-a-bracelet project.
> 
> View attachment 15945970


The renderings you made are very beautiful, the dial diameter is 32mm, and the visible range is 31mm. Hope to help you


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

四川，发帖：52493983，会员：1468083 said:


> 拿在手里的感觉真好。这张照片并没有做多少公正，但我真的很高兴。
> 似乎有北约军用表带，但当我的中国代理人发货时它就消失了。
> 我问他们是否知道它在哪里。
> 
> ...





Szechuan said:


> Feels good to have it in my hands. The photo doesn't do it much justice, but I'm truly happy with it.
> It seems there was NATO army strap with it, but it dissapeared when my Chinese agent shipped it.
> I have asked if they know where it is.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I am late. I am very proud that our products can satisfy you. This strap is made of American Horween Chromexcel cowhide. We bought the leather and gave it to the factory. The time it takes to wear it should make your wrist very comfortable.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Had a rubber strap lying around that will do nicely until I find a better match for my Tin Tin.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

@sanmartinwatch I saw your new SN G009 with this example of custom made logo. For my taste it fills better the empty dial of this watch. Question : is it just printed or will the San Martin text an applied logo? Applied logo would be great!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

sanmartinwatch said:


> The renderings you made are very beautiful, the dial diameter is 32mm, and the visible range is 31mm. Hope to help you
> View attachment 15947341


Thank you very much!!


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> I had so much trouble with it I ended up tapping one of my split pins back the wrong way to see what happened and it came straight out. I also used WD-40 on it. But yeah try tap them the wrong way, I'd honestly spent about half an hour trying to tap that pin out the correct way before giving up and giving it a couple of taps the wrong way and it came out the wrong way in about 3 taps (edit: maybe 10 taps).


Good tips, wish I'd seen them before I re-sized mine. After bending my pin punch ended up using a large hammer and thin nails which worked but took a long time. Normally I like split pins on bracelets but these were seriously hard work.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Had a rubber strap lying around that will do nicely until I find a better match for my Tin Tin.
> View attachment 15947356
> 
> View attachment 15947357
> ...


Here are two straps I have had my eye on for my tintin, but haven't actually bought either yet. Obviously, in each case I was looking at the one with red stitching.

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000176901143.html








2.99US $ 79% OFF|New Breathable Silicone Sports Band For Hua-wei Sam-sung Watchband 20mm 22mm Rubber Strap For Mido- T-issot O-mega Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Reckon I might just grab some straps during the sale unless there's a too good to refuse offer that pops up.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

john_marston said:


> 关联：
> http://[URL]https://www.aliexpress....ml?spm=2114.12010611.8148356.3.784215b0U0y4BE [/URL]
> 
> 38mm，很有趣。像一个老式的劳力潜水员看起来很像（但在尺寸等方面支持对，而老式士参与）。如果我还没有老式潜水员，我可能会选择一个。
> ...





专栏，帖子：53607917，会员：1440713 said:


> @sanmartinwatch 我看到你的新 SN G009 带有这个定制标志的例子。根据我的口味，它可以更好地填充这款手表的空表盘。问题：它是刚刚印刷的还是圣马丁文字是应用的标志？应用的标志会很棒！
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Had a rubber strap lying around that will do nicely until I find a better match for my Tin Tin.
> View attachment 15947356
> 
> View attachment 15947357
> ...


That looks very cool! And your dog is super cute


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Recently made new watches, wearing effect sharing
> View attachment 15947323
> View attachment 15947324
> View attachment 15947325
> ...


SM keep the original designs coming! While we all enjoy a nice "sub" homage now and then, the markets flooded with them! It's time to become your own design. I will admit your build quality is excellent and customer service is pretty good Anyway Im just about to buy the Sn-018 Chrono from you guys! Cheers SM


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> A newly released colour - a gorgeous blue - on the Phylida Aquaterra Homage.
> 
> Even though I already have the green version of this, which I love, I am very tempted to break my "no more watches from AliExpress" and buy this new blue one.
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure I like it better than the blue horizontal lines version. 
AU $134.18 40%OFF | 10BAR Water-resistant NH35 Automatic Watch Blue Dial Fashion Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Solid SS Sapphire Crystal Aqua








99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 10bar Water-resistant Nh35 Automatic Watch Blue Dial Fashion Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Aqua - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The crown on the new one looks pretty small and I notice it doesn't have the display case back. But then again maybe those slight changes make it more appealing. At least you wouldn't be buying exactly the same watch in another colour I guess. I think I've convinced myself that I'd also go for the new one now since my green horizontal line version is on the way again 😂.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Had a rubber strap lying around that will do nicely until I find a better match for my Tin Tin.
> View attachment 15947356
> 
> View attachment 15947357
> ...


Looks great. I think the Phylida works perfect on a simple, understated strap that lets the watch head shine.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> I'm not 100% sure I like it better than the blue horizontal lines version.
> AU $134.18 40%OFF | 10BAR Water-resistant NH35 Automatic Watch Blue Dial Fashion Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Solid SS Sapphire Crystal Aqua
> 
> 
> ...


I had one of these in my cart looks nice but I'm not 100% sure if I like it enough to buy!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I had one of these in my cart looks nice but I'm not 100% sure if I like it enough to buy!


Have you got the green dial? I had it and returned it becaus it had a couple of scratch marks or some other marks near the 2 and 3 o'clock indices but I absolutely loved it. It's the nicest green dial. I returned it no worries and have another one on the way now. Even though mine had a QC issue it is such a nice watch I would definitely recommend it.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

SM 保持原创设计来了！虽然我们都时不时地享受一个很好的"子"敬意，但市场上却挤满了他们！是时候成为你自己的设计了。我承认你们的制造质量非常好，客户服务也很好无论如何我正要从你们那里购买 Sn-018 Chrono！干杯 SM
[/引用]
瓦我要承认我的设计能力比较差，设计的原创款式认可度不是特别高，我们努力提升我的设计能力，每年都会努力的去做几款原创的款式。希望有一天我的原创得到大家的认可，我会感到非常骄傲！


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I love your Phylida Tintitn !!!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

sanmartinwatch said:


> SM 保持原创设计来了！虽然我们都时不时地享受一个很好的"子"敬意，但市场上却挤满了他们！是时候成为你自己的设计了。我承认你们的制造质量非常好，客户服务也很好无论如何我正要从你们那里购买 Sn-018 Chrono！干杯 SM
> [/引用]
> 瓦我要承认我的设计能力比较差，设计的原创款式认可度不是特别高，我们努力提升我的设计能力，每年都会努力的去做几款原创的款式。希望有一天我的原创得到大家的认可，我会感到非常骄傲！


For those wondering, here's the translation:

SM keeps original design coming! Although we all enjoy a good "sub" tribute from time to time, the market is full of them! It's time to be your own design. I admit that your manufacturing quality is very good and the customer service is also very good. Anyway, I am about to buy Sn-018 Chrono from you! Cheers SM
[/Quote]
I want to admit that my design ability is relatively poor, and the recognition of original styles is not particularly high. We strive to improve my design ability, and we will work hard to make several original styles every year. I hope that one day my originality will be recognized by everyone, and I will be very proud of it!

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> Have you got the green dial? I had it and returned it becaus it had a couple of scratch marks or some other marks near the 2 and 3 o'clock indices but I absolutely loved it. It's the nicest green dial. I returned it no worries and have another one on the way now. Even though mine had a QC issue it is such a nice watch I would definitely recommend it.


I don't have any atm but i was looking at the blue version! Marks on a new watch would p**s me off!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I don't have any atm but i was looking at the blue version! Marks on a new watch would p**s me off!


Yeah, they were really good about it though. As soon as they saw it they told me to raise a dispute and they instantly accepted it.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I don't have any atm but i was looking at the blue version! Marks on a new watch would p**s me off!


It was actually on the dial too if I wasn't clear about that. Was only visible when the light hit it but once I noticed it I couldn't not notice it

Edit: Here's the picture I sent them


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> It was actually on the dial too if I wasn't clear about that. Was only visible when the light hit it but once I noticed it I couldn't not notice it
> 
> Edit: Here's the picture I sent them
> View attachment 15947559





Jugsy said:


> It was actually on the dial too if I wasn't clear about that. Was only visible when the light hit it but once I noticed it I couldn't not notice it
> 
> Edit: Here's the picture I sent them
> View attachment 15947559


You could see that from space! No way would I've excepted it! So did you complain about the defect?


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Green submariner, which one do you suggest? 
I like the steeldive one, but the green in the “real“ pictures seems so different from the green in the advertisemen, I need some advices. Thanks


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

jhdscript said:


> 菲莉达丁丁
> [/引用]





No1VIPER said:


> 对于那些想知道的人，这是翻译：
> 
> SM 不断推出原创设计！虽然我们都时不时地享受着好"子"的贡品，但市场上人山人海！是时候做你自己的设计了。我承认你们的制造质量很好，客户服务也很好。不管怎样，我要从你那里买 Sn-018 Chrono！干杯 SM
> [/引用]
> ...


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

My Chinese is a bit rusty (as in I can't read a word of it) so please English only. ?


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> 是的&#8230;&#8230;255 美元！？
> 
> seems a little steep for such a simple design.
> I was an instant buy at $230 ish (though still hesitant) but this is just a little much IMO.
> ...


Dear friends, I would like to say that we have never wanted to increase the price. Friends who have been paying attention to us for a long time should be able to find our accessories or make some changes in the match (the upgrade of craftsmanship). We have been working hard to improve the quality of details. , I hope to bring a better experience to customers. This watch mirror is a sapphire pot cover, the ears of the case are made of eight-shaped sand, and the body is polished in a curved shape. Their boundary line is very clear. The polishing of the body is particularly comfortable. The inner ears are individually hand-processed with the front. The head grain was changed to a concave shape at the suggestion of a table friend, but the middle of the surface shape is convex, and the CNC is processed by an additional process (normally, the abrasive tool presses a line, and the two layers are flat) just for better The highlight of the three-dimensional sense. This buckle is also newly developed by our own for half a year. It is our weakness to take pictures, and it does not reflect the texture of the real thing. Please believe me that our quality and details at the same price are the best. If you like styles, you can try to give me a chance!
亲爱的朋友，我想说对于售价我们从没有想提高，关注我们时间比较长的朋友应该可以发现我们的配件或是搭配会做一些改动（工艺的升级），我们一直在努力的提升细节品质，希望能给客户带来更好的体验。这款表镜是蓝宝石锅盖，表壳耳面是八字砂，大身是弧形抛光，他们的交界线很清晰，大身的抛光特别的舒畅，耳内侧都是单独手工处理披锋，表带头粒听取表友的建议改成凹型，但是面型中间我们是凸起的，cnc额外加工一道工序制作的（正常都是磨具压出一条线，和两层是平的）只是为了更好的凸显立体感。这款表扣也是我们自己新开发做了半年时间刚刚完成的，拍图片是我们的弱势，体现不出实物的质感，请相信我同价位里面我们的品质和细节我有信心是最好的。如果你喜欢款式，可以尝试给我机会！


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> You could see that from space! No way would I've excepted it! So did you complain about the defect?


Haha yes, they accepted my dispute which was return. It arrived 3 days later (to their Australian PO Box) and I had my money back within the week


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> 这个看起来在促销期间会是一个不错的价格 - 139.50 美元，可能更便宜，不确定页面上的"每消费 30 美元减 3 美元"是指什么。
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/400...-aa2b-96e18c6-aa2b-96e4b aa2b-99e1002d8b0a-16[/引用]
> z这是最棒的价格


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I posted a photo of mine earlier in the week. Here you see the MOP watch they sent me, and the replacement dial they sent me later on because I complained the MOP on the watch was so bad.
> 
> View attachment 15946485


We work hard to do a good job of service, and we will be honored to satisfy our customers. Looking forward to your replacement of a good display. Wish all the best


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Unbelievable. The whole of the EU has new import tax laws that come into effect in just a few days (1st July). This means that the seller will have to charge tax when selling to EU customers (even for very low cost items). On the positive side, this should speed up customs clearance in the EU.

Except for the Czech Republic (where I live). Czech Politicians have admitted they never got around to discussing the whole issue, and so it is all postponed indefinitely, and the current system (of slow and expensive imports) will continue here.

I was planning on getting back into AliEx watch buying in July, but now it seems that sellers are likely to add tax (since I live in an EU country) yet the Czech customs office doesn't have any procedures in place to reflect that, so purchases will still go through customs in the old, slow, and expensive way.

It seems my AliEx purchasing will be delayed for quite a bit longer.

Just in case anybody else here speaks Czech, here is the source:








Zásilky z Číny budou bez daně i po prvním červenci, novela má zpoždění - iDNES.cz


Zdanění levných balíčků z e-shopů mimo Evropskou unii, které mělo začít platit od prvního července, se odkládá. Novelu, jež dodatečné vyměření DPH zavádí, se zatím nepodařilo protlačit parlamentem. Dokud ji neprojedná Senát a nepodepíše prezident, je možné drobné nákupy v Asii a dalších zemích...




www.idnes.cz


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> You could see that from space! No way would I've excepted it! So did you complain about the defect?


But to be fair it was light and angle dependant. Most angles it wasn't visible. I did chuckle at "you can see that from space" though 😂


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

Good to see that you participate here directly. Will there be a 36mm version of the explorer and will you offer the 39mm explorer with a modern rolex explorer 1 style dial (applied numbers)?

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Unbelievable. The whole of the EU has new import tax laws that come into effect in just a few days (1st July). This means that the seller will have to charge tax when selling to EU customers (even for very low cost items). On the positive side, this should speed up customs clearance in the EU.
> 
> Except for the Czech Republic (where I live). Czech Politicians have admitted they never got around to discussing the whole issue, and so it is all postponed indefinitely, and the current system (of slow and expensive imports) will continue here.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't it be worth at this point finding a proxy in another EU country that ships the watch back to you, rather than continue having those mafia mobs you described previously who call themselves "customs", tax you randomly as they desire?


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Very odd colour, due to the lume perhaps? Still happy with my Tisell with its ice blue superluminova and Miyota 9000 series movement.


The luminous color has a retro effect, and the light is yellow-green. It is the watch that looks more retro as a whole.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Unbelievable. The whole of the EU has new import tax laws that come into effect in just a few days (1st July). This means that the seller will have to charge tax when selling to EU customers (even for very low cost items). On the positive side, this should speed up customs clearance in the EU.
> 
> Except for the Czech Republic (where I live). Czech Politicians have admitted they never got around to discussing the whole issue, and so it is all postponed indefinitely, and the current system (of slow and expensive imports) will continue here.
> 
> ...


OMG, I'm 100% sure they are corruptly making a killing off charging people ridiculous import taxes in your country. The reason they didn't "get around to discussing it" was surely because they don't want to lose the ability to charge whatever they want.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Big disappointment with the San Martin V4 62mas.


My friend, where did you disappoint! Hope to help you deal with the problem


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Wouldn't it be worth at this point finding a proxy in another EU country that ships the watch back to you, rather than continue having those mafia mobs you described previously who call themselves "customs", tax you randomly as they desire?


I have close family in the US that I visit about once a year or so. I think I am going to get stuff shipped to them, and collect it when I visit. This way, it will all be tax free.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Alex_B. said:


> Yes, when i owned one I noticed it too so it's normal i think.


This time the luminous color of the hands and the dial is quite different. There were some problems during the color adjustment at the factory. I was in a hurry to ship it, so I could only accept it. Now we have a more consistent color, and we are happy to deal with it if we need it.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

JojX said:


> Further to earlier comments, here comes a weekend write-up: The story of five fliegers. It is pic heavy and some of the pics are really below par. You can blame me or Cupertino for that. I promise to keep improving in that department. So, here are the protagonists:
> View attachment 15924753
> 
> Escapement Time Type B, San Martin Type D, Steeldive Bronze, Addiesdive Type A and Escapement Time Quartz Chrono. My wife claims they all look the same. She also claims all my divers look the same. She collects plants. She remenbers their names, knows which needs more water, which doesn't like the sunlight, what kind of soil each one needs, etc. To me, they are all ... well, green. Back to the watches. In this small collection there is a little bit of everything for everybody. Quartz vs auto, bronzo vs stainless steel, AR coating vs no coating, bwg vs c3, 39 vs 42, etc. The most talked about watch seems ET Type B.
> ...


Wow! It seems that you are a loyal pilot enthusiast


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Tsarli said:


> Corgeut Speedy arrived today. Just 9 days shipping. Quite impressive. Watch version (3?) is definitely waay better than previous iterations. What's not so impressive is the %[email protected]#! bracelet. You guys were right. It is next to impossible to resize. But I guess some of you did manage to do it. Care to share some tips? If resizing proves impossible I'll just put this on a NASA strap I have lying around here... somewhere.
> 
> View attachment 15947035
> 
> ...


NASA strap? Tell me more - I have a few space-themed straps coming in for my Corgeut speedy that I plan on trying out.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> NASA strap? Tell me more - I have a few space-themed straps coming in for my Corgeut speedy that I plan on trying out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


There are quite a few NASA straps for sale here:









NASA straps (velcro)


We have the world's largest collection of nylon straps and watch bands at unbeatable prices. Fast worldwide shipping, free shipping on orders over $25!




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> But to be fair it was light and angle dependant. Most angles it wasn't visible. I did chuckle at "you can see that from space" though 😂


Good to hear it went well mate! ;-)


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Unbelievable. The whole of the EU has new import tax laws that come into effect in just a few days (1st July). This means that the seller will have to charge tax when selling to EU customers (even for very low cost items). On the positive side, this should speed up customs clearance in the EU.
> 
> Except for the Czech Republic (where I live). Czech Politicians have admitted they never got around to discussing the whole issue, and so it is all postponed indefinitely, and the current system (of slow and expensive imports) will continue here.
> 
> ...


Here in Australia, it's always been like that so when I check out an item at say $200 10% GST or $20 comes out at the payment section so it's all taken care off! Also Aliexpress pays the tax, not the seller Ali collects a certain amount from the payment. I find It is so much more convenient as it slips straight thru with no major delays.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

sanmartinwatch said:


> My friend, where did you disappoint! Hope to help you deal with the problem


Your company has already failed.









Best of Ali-Xpress?


EDIT: I think I get it now. A lot of these listings use sterilized images from well-known watch companies. I recognize a lot of Zelos, Steinhart, and even some Hamilton Khaki Navy images showing up when you search for "dive watch". I guess that $60 is the bare minimum per-piece price to get a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> 你的公司已经失败了。
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Here in Australia, it's always been like that so when I check out an item at say $200 10% GST or $20 comes out at the payment section so it's all taken care off! Also Aliexpress pays the tax, not the seller Ali collects a certain amount from the payment. I find It is so much more convenient as it slips straight thru with no major delays.


I remember when there was no automatic AliExpress and eBay taxes whacked on at checkout. Those were the days. That's why the resellers outside of AliExpress are becoming more valuable. Some of the watches I'm interested in at the resellers are cheaper than AliExpress (even with discounts), have express shipping and not tax.

Do you use Shopback or Cashrewards cash back sites? Every once in a while they have 15% cash back which eats the taxes.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I feel for ya, but LOL!!!!!
> 
> That same "hello friend don worry" bs.
> 
> ...


I literally spit coffee on this one...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I had to get this on eBay after the Ali-X disaster - about which I am still a little sore.

But boy howdy if she ain't go-aw-jusss!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> I literally spit coffee on this one...


Take it easy.
I'm thinking of doing a YT channel, where I make fun of every seller, and every watch reviewer. 
And watch coffee chunder across the internets. 💩


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

sanmartinwatch said:


> My friend, where did you disappoint! Hope to help you deal with the problem


Please look at the picture I posted. It's with the comment to which you replied.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I had to get this on eBay after the Ali-X disaster - about which I am still a little sore.
> 
> But boy howdy if she ain't go-aw-jusss!
> 
> View attachment 15948138


What about "F San Martin"? Had a change of mind?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> What about "F San Martin"? Had a change of mind?


One can do both.  

To be clear: It was the "Official Store" on Ali X that made things difficult.
IDK to what extent SM is actually involved w/ the store.

I don't think any manufacturer should do the following, when there is a problem:
Offer to send a part for the buyer to correct a problem. (So far so good.)
But NOT offer compensation for the labor? 
Can they at least offer a partial refund?
Or, parts: a new movement or an extra dial? Something? 
Why should the buyer be saddled with fixing a problem for nothing, after paying full asking price?

What do you think?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Well there is not a good translation for "customer service" in Mandarin "I will be fired if I help you with your issue" is about as close as it gets.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> One can do both.
> 
> To be clear: It was the "Official Store" on Ali X that made things difficult.
> IDK to what extent SM is actually involved w/ the store.
> ...


Not to be confused with the Official Authorized Store, ect........


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> There are quite a few NASA straps for sale here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, I see - a Velcro strap. I was expecting some sort of NASA themed strap 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> Well there is not a good translation for "customer service" in Mandarin "I will be fired if I help you with your issue" is about as close as it gets.


This sort of sarcastic attitude will not solve anything.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> This sort of sarcastic attitude will not solve anything.


Sorry dad.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Have you ever heard of the Submarinoak?

367.69R$ 20% de desconto|Nova moldura de metal ga2100 pulseira de relógio adaptador de aço inoxidável pulseira de relógio para casio g shock GA 2100 diy acessórios|Pulseira do relógio| - AliExpress


----------



## bingobadgo (Nov 11, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> I had to get this on eBay after the Ali-X disaster - about which I am still a little sore.
> 
> But boy howdy if she ain't go-aw-jusss!
> 
> View attachment 15948138


I am wearing one of these right now, it's a beautiful watch particularly when you consider the money. Good choice

Sent from my [null] using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

I try again: I need a suggestion for a green submariner, which one do you think it’s the best on AliExpress? Thank you


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

I’ve heard the steel diver is best quality for buck on the green sub. The pagani has a better green it seems


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I try again: I need a suggestion for a green submariner, which one do you think it's the best on AliExpress? Thank you


I have this one. 

I can fully recommend it. It is excellent.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I try again: I need a suggestion for a green submariner, which one do you think it's the best on AliExpress? Thank you


If you plan on using the bracelet, the Pagani PD1661 is the best bet under $100

Steeldives is a nicer watch with a worse bracelet...it's also a more army green vs Paganis Emerald green.

San martins can be had for $175ish from time to time (sale coming up soon) and is definitely worth the upgrade, but their green is very dark.

Check out my steeldive review (and the others if interested) I compare all 3 towards the end.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

sanmartinwatch said:


> We work hard to do a good job of service, and we will be honored to satisfy our customers. Looking forward to your replacement of a good display. Wish all the best


If we were to buy this watch during the sale is there any way to guarantee we wouldn't be shipped an almost completely black dial like Springy originally got? Or is it all luck of the draw? I'd like one but I want one with a bit of colour.

Edit: In regards to the MOP version of this watch









182.9US $ 41% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

cuica said:


> Have you ever heard of the Submarinoak?
> 
> 367.69R$ 20% de desconto|Nova moldura de metal ga2100 pulseira de relógio adaptador de aço inoxidável pulseira de relógio para casio g shock GA 2100 diy acessórios|Pulseira do relógio| - AliExpress


This is getting out of hand


----------



## WatchMonday (Jun 1, 2021)

Anyone bought a BoR or Engineers bracelet from ali before?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Unbelievable. The whole of the EU has new import tax laws that come into effect in just a few days (1st July). This means that the seller will have to charge tax when selling to EU customers (even for very low cost items). On the positive side, this should speed up customs clearance in the EU.
> 
> Except for the Czech Republic (where I live). Czech Politicians have admitted they never got around to discussing the whole issue, and so it is all postponed indefinitely, and the current system (of slow and expensive imports) will continue here.
> 
> ...


I noticed the Pagani design official store has the choice to ship from Czech Republic. That might help if they have anything you want.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I need some dispute advice please.

I have disputed three items (watch tools and NH movement) that have not arrived from three different sellers. All disputes were made outside the delivery window of 75 days. Aliexpress said they would close the items 15 days after scheduled delivery.

Seller 1 proposal:
*Me: If I accept, can I still dispute at the end of the month???? At the end of the month (over 90 days) the item is closed - not falling for that trick.*

















Seller 2 proposal:
*Me: REJECT - if I close the dispute, I have no recourse and I don't want to wait another 75 days.







*

Seller 3 proposal:
*Me: Will likely REJECT. Seller uploaded a tracking number in the evidence that does not match mine. Edited my Dispute submission to show this.







*

Any assistance would be grateful. Thanks if you read this far.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I'm not sure, but all I can say is any seller who is asking you to close a dispute is dodgy. When I messaged the Phylida Official Store with a problem they actually told me to raise a dispute and they immediately accepted my full refund and return. Therefore, I don't think the dispute system harms the sellers in any way other than those who don't intend to honour the resolution.

Edit: I would reject


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

There is a legitimate shipping delay in southern China ATM Another shipping crisis looms on Covid fears in southern China , but the cost of bearing that should be with the supplier under AliExpress/Visa/MasterCard rules, not the customer abandoning their rights and absorbing loss if eventual non-receipt.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> This sort of sarcastic attitude will not solve anything.


Funny but it really is not sarcasm.








Best of Ali-Xpress?







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Just in, took off the metal bracelet because in the current weather a waffle strap is more comfy
> View attachment 15943795
> 
> Liking the "3D" dial with the fish 🦈🐟


Can you confirm the lug to lug on this one? Surely the 42.5mm listed isn't even close to right. I assume 44mm across is correct. Thanks!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I noticed the Pagani design official store has the choice to ship from Czech Republic. That might help if they have anything you want.


They do! And I ordered a couple of watches from the Czech warehouse in the past, but it is a limited selection from their range (only the most popular items, most of which I already have).


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I finally received the pagani black bay homage. First impressions is that it is really well made and I like it!
I was disappointed to see that the gift strap was not the one in the advertisement. It originally had shown a black bay homage strap which I really liked and some users actually got judging from photos in reviews (even though I cannot see the buckle in user uploaded photos). I sent a message and they told me these are selected randomly. I got a black NATO of the quality I usually buy at around 2 euros per strap (and have 2 of these already used for swimming since the buckles become awful at the end of the dinner and have to be discard. Of course I cannot open a dispute for a gift but it was misleading (I would have bought the strap separately already since I rarely leave bracelets on watches). Another interesting thing is that I was expecting the new box, but got the small one. I do not care at all and since it also skipped customs this time I am super happy!
The store is Trendy Men watch store.
Oh well...


On another note, has Ali already started charging VAT on checkout for EU customers or they are waiting the 1st of July to do it?

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WatchMonday said:


> Anyone bought a BoR or Engineers bracelet from ali before?


Never found a bead of rice on alix in 4 years of searching...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> I need some dispute advice please.
> 
> I have disputed three items (watch tools and NH movement) that have not arrived from three different sellers. All disputes were made outside the delivery window of 75 days. Aliexpress said they would close the items 15 days after scheduled delivery.
> 
> ...


After 75 days waiting, I'd reject all three.
What's the usual aliex turn-around time in your part of the world? For me that's 10-40 days. 75 days seems awfully long!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> On another note, has Ali already started charging VAT on checkout for EU customers or they are waiting the 1st of July to do it?


They didn't on my latest purchase from yesterday. I'm pretty sure they're waiting July 1st.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Never found a bead of rice on alix in 4 years of searching...


I have seen a few, but they aren't cheap:









60.99US $ |22mm 316L Stainess Steel Beads of Rice Watch Band Bracelet Strap Fit For Universary Seiko 007 Dive Watches|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> After 75 days waiting, I'd reject all three.
> What's the usual aliex turn-around time in your part of the world? For me that's 10-40 days. 75 days seems awfully long!


Normal is 3-4 weeks. To put things into context, I ordered all 3 items around the same time (same order I think with a coupon). Since this disappointing order, I have made 2 more batch orders and a single watch order. All arrived promptly.

I can't help but think of these incidences.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

mougino said:


> Never found a bead of rice on alix in 4 years of searching...


Not Ali. Ebay. 
I have been talking myself out of this one lately.









Beads of Rice Watch Band 18mm 19mm 20mm 21mm 22mm for new or vintage watches | eBay


This is a high quality strap with a very solid and secure locking clasp. All links including end links are solid. The polishing on the center links is a beautiful mirror like polished finish and brushed on the outer and clasp.



www.ebay.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
I'm into dispute process too, wanted to unfold it to see options but it looks like the seller used time for him ... What is the best way to open a dispute ? WHat would you ask now ?

(long story : Seller asked to repair the watch here but this is going to be expensive, then he said i could send it back which is expensive too, and then offered $10 on a next purchase, then i asked for a refund that he refused)

I'm at this stage right now : From product details i wanted to open a dispute after the seller (Addiesdive store ) refused to refund $35 saying it is half of the price of the watch. He said i shall open a dispute but then i have this :

"
Order confirmation of receipt time is: Sun May 30 21:41:07 PDT 2021
You may open a dispute for the order before: Mon Jun 14 21:31:07 PDT 2021"


Is it too late ? What would be reasonable to ask for ?

(i checked an insert is $25 at esslinger, and cement is $7)

Thanks


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm not sure I fully understand, but I'll have a go.

When you go into 'My orders' you'll see your purchases listed. Click on 'view detail' just above the item you wish to dispute. On this page you'll see when your item's tracking, estimated time of arrival and when you can open a dispute. Click on 'open dispute' to see if you're in the dispute window.

If it's faulty and doesn't function as intended, I'd ask for 100% back. For a scratch on the case (not crystal) or a bracelet issue, I'd ask for a percentage back.

The sellers know that returning the item is not viable. Plus, good luck getting it back... They are NOT voluntarily going to accept a loss. Margins are probably tight and they bank on volume.

Perhaps post a photo or detail what the issue is and someone can chime in. Good luck buddy.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

WatchMonday said:


> Anyone bought a BoR or Engineers bracelet from ali before?


Yes I have bought an engineers bracelet. It's ok, pressed clap but the bracelet is solid.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Yes I have bought an engineers bracelet. It's ok, pressed clap but the bracelet is solid.


I have this one on my San Martin Tuna homage.









22.71US $ 38% OFF|22mm 20mm Silver/Black Stainless Steel Solid Link Watch Band Strap Folding Clasp with Safety Men Replacement Correa De Reloj|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









You can see it at 6 minutes into the video.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

mougino said:


> Never found a bead of rice on alix in 4 years of searching...


I've seen some pop up lately, they look identical to the ones sold by Watch Gecko (the WG one I own is very nice), though it doesn't look like they sell the separate (hollow) end links.

AU $83.09 | 22mm 316L Stainess Steel Beads of Rice Watch Band Bracelet Strap Fit For Universary Seiko 007 Dive Watches








60.99US $ |22mm 316L Stainess Steel Beads of Rice Watch Band Bracelet Strap Fit For Universary Seiko 007 Dive Watches|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I have this one on my San Martin Tuna homage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, looks like yours is nicer than the one I got. Only really got mine to see if I like them.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Nice, looks like yours is nicer than the one I got. Only really got mine to see if I like them.


I have seen a few people now putting an engineer bracelet on their HH3, saying it fits really well (even better than the supplied bracelet). I am tempted to try it.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> If you plan on using the bracelet, the Pagani PD1661 is the best bet under $100
> 
> Steeldives is a nicer watch with a worse bracelet...it's also a more army green vs Paganis Emerald green.
> 
> ...


thank you, this video is pretty much all I need to know about green submariners on alixpress!
the san martin is very nice but at double the price I think I'll go with the steeldive, the green of the pagani is too much "shiny".
if the pagani bracelet is that much better I'll buy one, 15 euro seems a good price


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

WatchMonday said:


> Anyone bought a BoR or Engineers bracelet from ali before?


Not exactly BoR but a fairly similar look for a good price:
￡11.54 9%OFF | Luxury 18/22/20mm Solid Link Stainless Steel Watch Band Folding Clasp Safety Watches Strap Bracelet Replacement








15.72US $ 7% OFF|Luxury 18/22/20mm Solid Link Stainless Steel Watch Band Folding Clasp Safety Watches Strap Bracelet Replacement - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I've not bought one yet, had it in my cart for a while though. I don't have much use for straight-edged bracelets.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.









468.0US $ |STEELDIVE 1965S 20ATM Bronze Diving Men's Mechanical Wristwatch Sapphire Crystal NH35 Automatic Bronze Dive Watch For Men|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great review. Very tempting and actually looked really good on the waffle strap.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This looks to be quite a good discount in the upcoming sale.

The Pagrne Design Tuna ...

Normally it costs an eye watering $164.86 on a metal bracelet.
But in the sale it is reduced to $105.86.
Then the sales page offers a $6 off coupon, taking it to $99.86
Then the sales pages also shows $3 off at checkout for every $30 spent, taking it down to only $90.86

(You might even be able to get it lower: AliExpress send me a coupon for an additional 10% off, which would take this down to a bargin $81.77, making it less than half the original price).









157.86US $ 80% OFF|Pagrne Design New Men Mechanical Wristwatches Luxury Sapphire Glass Diving Watch 300m Waterproof Stainless Steel Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Tanz99 said:


> Great review. Very tempting and actually looked really good on the waffle strap.


Thanks very much. Yeah like I say on the video, I think it could be a bit of dark horse strap monster.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Thanks very much. Yeah like I say on the video, I think it could be a bit of dark horse strap monster.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


You should try it on a gray MN strap.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> I'm not sure I fully understand, but I'll have a go.
> 
> When you go into 'My orders' you'll see your purchases listed. Click on 'view detail' just above the item you wish to dispute. On this page you'll see when your item's tracking, estimated time of arrival and when you can open a dispute. Click on 'open dispute' to see if you're in the dispute window.
> 
> ...


Hello ;=)
When i received the watch i saw that the insert is not set ok, usually you just turn it and it is ok but i can't turn it ok to put the 12 at 12o'clock, , the grey meta lpart is turning but the blue ceramic ring is not turning . The triangle that usually is on the 12 o'clock is turned facing the 10 minutes indice.
Someone said i need to heat it to be able to pop up the insert and glue it again at the right place, but i'm not sure i can do this yet, i'm afraid to overheat the movement, or to damage the insert or more.
As the seller said that $35 is half the price for a refund i looked at esslinger.com and saw they sell inserts for $25 and cement for $7.50, so i guess this is a high refund from the seller's viewpoint but in Europe or the US it is going to cost more than this to repair.
Actually when i tried to open the dispute a window said it is too late  :
"
Order confirmation of receipt time is: Sun May 30 21:41:07 PDT 2021
You may open a dispute for the order before: Mon Jun 14 21:31:07 PDT 2021"
"
So i'm wondering if writing to ali express is worthwile, as i'm not even the one who actually said it is ok i received the good Ok , the seller did it or the system did it automatically.
Or if i'm stuck and can't ask a dispute anymore : what do you think such a seller would agree to help me ?
(i don't want a discount on a next purchase, i want an ok purchase before buying something else to the same seller)

Thanks


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> This looks to be quite a good discount in the upcoming sale.
> 
> The Pagrne Design Tuna ...
> 
> ...


Is this a better piece than this Addiesdive which is always available below $90? https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...gzy30recaufj17a24313f2867d9ccbf639c3fb&gclid=


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

This one should be about $110 in the sale after a $25 store coupon and the $3 off every $30.



https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002755254352.html?spm=a2g0n.shopcart-amp.item.1005002755254352&


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> You should try it on a gray MN strap.


That does look pretty good.
I'm thinking about getting one of these to try on it (the blue one).

￡3.73 30%OFF | 20mm 22mm Nylon Watch Nato Strap French Troops Parachute Bag Military Watch Bands for Omega/Rolex/Seiko/Tudor Strap Bracelet








9.03US $ 30% OFF|20mm 22mm Nylon Watch Nato Strap French Troops Parachute Bag Single Pass Watch Bands For Omega/rolex/seiko/tudor Strap Bracelet - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> That does look pretty good.
> I'm thinking about getting one of these to try on it (the blue one).
> 
> ￡3.73 30%OFF | 20mm 22mm Nylon Watch Nato Strap French Troops Parachute Bag Military Watch Bands for Omega/Rolex/Seiko/Tudor Strap Bracelet
> ...


Check my review...pretty sure I have it on one of those straps....

Yup...5:40 in





Also looks like Addie's updated one of their models.... unfortunately looks like they can't find longer sub hands...lol. so close Addie's









128.96US $ 48% OFF|ADDIESDIVE New Arrival Men Mechanical Wristwatches NH35A Automatic Diver Watch 200m Sapphire Crystal Mens Luxury Business Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Check my review...pretty sure I have it on one of those straps....
> 
> Yup...5:40 in
> 
> ...


Is it the exact same strap?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Is it the exact same strap?
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


No, this one is cheapestnatostraps....but probably the same material


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What did you think of the AR in different lighting conditions? I have the steel 1965. One of my favorites. I wish the AR was a bit less blue.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Check my review...pretty sure I have it on one of those straps....
> 
> Yup...5:40 in
> 
> ...


Reminds me of the San Martin Retro Water Ghost SN004-G. The Addies hands need replacing .


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

nello said:


> What did you think of the AR in different lighting conditions? I have the steel 1965. One of my favorites. I wish the AR was a bit less blue.


With it having a blue dial I didn't mind the AR being blue.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Techme said:


> Reminds me of the San Martin Retro Water Ghost SN004-G. The Addies hands need replacing .
> View attachment 15949866
> View attachment 15949873


"Watch me with watches" took the original Addie's apart and it had like a 31mm dial....I'm assuming they are just using "off the shelf" 28.5mm dial hands....a shame because it could look really good.


----------



## matthtimes (Aug 24, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> I've had that Merkur GMT pilot watch in my cart for two weeks, LOL.
> 
> Now I have to go look at this compressor you guys are talking about.....
> Anyone have a link?
> ...





Eltrebor said:


> I'm not too big of a fan on the hour hand.





rlachcik said:


> Phylida Aquaterra homage surrendered by Canada Post into my possession! Female end links make this look fine on my 6 3/4 wrist, not keen on butterfly clasps but was able to size this ok by taking out 4 normal sized links. Shiny Shiny, will wear for a while and decide whether to try it on the Corgeut Railmaster bracelet which is supposed to fit. Nice long hands, good fit and finish, initial reaction very positive for my first Phylida.
> Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!!!
> View attachment 15772136


Nice watch have been considering this for myself. Wear it in good health!


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Check my review...pretty sure I have it on one of those straps....
> 
> Yup...5:40 in
> 
> ...


Longer hands and no date would make that an interesting mashup of a couple watches.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Techme said:


> Normal is 3-4 weeks. To put things into context, I ordered all 3 items around the same time (same order I think with a coupon). Since this disappointing order, I have made 2 more batch orders and a single watch order. All arrived promptly.
> 
> I can't help but think of these incidences.
> View attachment 15949323


On my next dispute I will submit this picture as evidence for either damage or delay.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

After several attempts at resizing the bracelet on the Corgeut Speedy using a real hammer and real brad nails, I just gave up. For now, it will live on a Bond NATO until I can pay our local watchmaker a visit (I hope they're still in business). NATO works on this IMO. So a word of warning to those looking to get the Corgeut Speedy on a bracelet. Don't expect to resize easily. No sirrreee Bob...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

That looks really good! Looking forward to receiving mine.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Tesen "Nautilus" TS804 automatic watch review*
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Am8k6Z ~50$


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Is this a better piece than this Addiesdive which is always available below $90? https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002425180108.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.0.0.1df7a36dBCLnwf&gps-id=platformRecommendH5&scm=1007.18499.187582.0&scm_id=1007.18499.187582.0&scm-url=1007.18499.187582.0&pvid=c714dfec-ce54-495c-8ec2-5677d96daef7&_t=gps-idlatformRecommendH5,scm-url:1007.18499.187582.0,pvid:c714dfec-ce54-495c-8ec2-5677d96daef7,tpp_buckets:668#0#131923#0_668#888#3325#9_8499#0#187582#4_8499#4696#21885#13_668#2846#8111#1996_668#5811#27186#71_668#2717#7567#961__668#3374#15176#62&browser_id=9abfbe2c40f7425c8de52588bccda98f&aff_trace_key=aeca9c8297784f11a856ab300c2ffbfd-1619347016382-04694-2u6jmaU&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=xeelgzy30recaufj17a24313f2867d9ccbf639c3fb&gclid=


If the Addiesdive bezel action is the same as the Willard bezel action I'd choose the Addiesdive Tuna over the Pagrni just for that alone as I'm assuming the Pagani bezel is crap. Have Pagani ever made a watch with a decent bezel? I think I saw one review say one of their bezels was decent once.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> On my next dispute I will submit this picture as evidence for either damage or delay.


Well, I won my disputes. Full refund on all items.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

WatchMonday said:


> Anyone bought a BoR or Engineers bracelet from ali before?


I really like these from Strapsco.









Beads of Rice Bracelet | StrapsCo


Vintage inspired beads of rice watch band made from top quality 316L solid stainless steel with a combination of a polished and brushed finish. | Free Shipping!




strapsco.com





Last year (it was probably in the run up to Christmas), they had an amazing sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> If the Addiesdive bezel action is the same as the Willard bezel action I'd choose the Addiesdive Tuna over the Pagrni just for that alone as I'm assuming the Pagani bezel is crap. Have Pagani ever made a watch with a decent bezel? I think I saw one review say one of their bezels was decent once.


The bezels on the Pagani Datejust homage are AMAZING. No back play at all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> If the Addiesdive bezel action is the same as the Willard bezel action I'd choose the Addiesdive Tuna over the Pagrni just for that alone as I'm assuming the Pagani bezel is crap. Have Pagani ever made a watch with a decent bezel? I think I saw one review say one of their bezels was decent once.


PD1661 (the new 40mm sub) has some pretty great bezel action. I was impressed. The steeldive/Addie's Willard's are also excellent.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> The bezels on the Pagani day just homage are AMAZING. No back play at all.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah no back play on my Daytona either, very solid!

AU $116.19 80%OFF | CADISEN New Sapphire Men's Watch Quartz Vk63 304Stainless Watch 100M Waterproof Top Brand Casual Business Watch








84.99US $ 80% OFF|Cadisen New Sapphire Men's Watch Quartz Vk63 304stainless Watch 100m Waterproof Top Brand Casual Business Watch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Anyone tried this? I might go for the blue one during the sale


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

This Cadisen looks pretty cool too

Edit: this is probably a better link









219.98US $ |Cadisen New Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch 100m Waterproof Nh35a Movement Rotating Bezel Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Got an email from AliEx, surprised to see this. What do you guys think? Not a homage, is it the real deal? Link here.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Tsarli said:


> Got an email from AliEx, surprised to see this. What do you guys think? Not a homage, is it the real deal? Link here.
> 
> View attachment 15951189


Not the real deal I'd say. Some of the reviews on their models are saying they are fake and poor quality.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Check my review...pretty sure I have it on one of those straps....
> 
> Yup...5:40 in
> 
> ...


The distance is even worse than the 43mm pagani submariner! Unbelievable!

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

crAss said:


> The distance is even worse than the 43mm pagani submariner! Unbelievable!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Such a shame, I already have the original with the numbers on the dial and the copper hands. I love the look of this edition but the hand length is a bit off putting.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Something new from Cronos: a white dial flieger.









376.62US $ |Cronos Pilot Flieger Mechanical Men Watch Stainless steel SW Stp1 11 Blue Light Lum Sapphire Crystal Skeleton Back Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Something new from Cronos: a white dial flieger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or didn't they change their logo to remove the symbol?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> Something new from Cronos: a white dial flieger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But is this how they're trafficking *Polish* migrants into other countries, presenting them as a _*Grinder*_?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> But is this how they're trafficking *Polish* migrants into other countries, presenting them as a _*Grinder*_?
> 
> View attachment 15951567












😂


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Phylida Chronograph again today.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> But is this how they're trafficking *Polish* migrants into other countries, presenting them as a _*Grinder*_?


Given it's Pride Month, Cronos meant Grindr?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

My 6.16 buys (thru Taobao)

Bought:
1. Merkur/Pierre Paulin Big Data Chrono on bracelet
https://www.merkurwatch.com/PIERRE-...Big-Date-Luxury-Dress-Mechanical-p359502.html
https://m.tb.cn/h.4GrdDxM?sm=683ae5
2. Heimdallr 62MAS Kanagawa dial on bracelet
https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/62-MAS-SHARK-Homage-Dive-Watch-Stainless-Steel-p238524069
https://m.tb.cn/h.4FqXYnO?sm=1d3e7d

Looked but turned down
a. Merkur Oceanmaster 300M MERKUR OCEANMASTER 300M Homage Vintage Turtle Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Japan NH35 Automatic Diver Men's Watch Fine Quality Case Details

Didn't really like the hands
b. Merkur/Seizenn 6105 SEIZENN Diver Watch 150M Homage Of Vintage 6105-8110 Men's Automatic Japan Nh35 Sapphire Captain Willard

Getting close, but I'm not keen on another matte black dial watch. I'm looking for another inky black dial watch.
May need more text. Pass.
c. San Martin SN-019G https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002308663931.html and https://sanmartinwatches.com/wp/product/sn019-g/

I like the new bracelet - I've been pestering San Martin on Aliexpress and Taobao to sell me the bracelet alone.
Black inky dial
But I don't like how they attach the hands to the pinion or the (lack of) text on the dial. Even if they fix the big clasp problem, these style choices will make me hold back from buying another of their watches. Pity, because I really like their tolerances and their logo.
d. Chronos L6005 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001608904045.html

If I don't already have a Tisell Marine Diver, I might have really gone for this
e. Corgeut and Pagani Design https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000122169098.html and https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002651424159.html

I actually got my 231.10.39.21.01.002 AT off Chrono24. So I'm looking at a homage of a watch I actually outright own.
I really got a kick out of Pagani dial.
Too bad it doesn't have the (Phylida) domed crystal.
Cougeut seems to have lack of AR problem. But Pagani does not (at least those pics supplied by Pagani). I will keep an eye on this one.
f. Phylida Aqua Terra non-GMT https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005001526827031.html

I think Gary/I Like Watches gave me a wrong impression of this watch by reviewing the grey version, which really doesn't work.
I really knocked myself out laughing how close they came to my AT.
The STD name obviously stopped a binge buy
On the reviews, the lack of AR is a deal stopper. Doesn't have the "crystal-less" effect of my 231.10.39.21.01.002.
g. Phylida Aqua Terra GMT https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4001280895526.html

Really interesting, as I looked at the Omega AT GMT before settling on the 231.10.39.21.01.002
Wish it used the Hangzhou 6460 - I don't know what's the difference between DG5833 and DG3804 but I can't tell the difference with the DG3804, and I already have two of them (slack in the gear and all)
(The Watcher's review https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cnMyPXeN5i4) The crystal's glare - groan!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just uploaded another review on my YouTube channel.









182.9US $ 41% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




 s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Eyeballing a lot of watches for this sale that starts tomorrow...

Here are my top two contenders.
San Martin with mop dial









And this cadisen Neptune series with blue dial. 









Oh, and then there's this...









I'll probably end up getting two, the San Martin being one definite. My only concern is the 20mm band width on 2 of these... I prefer a wider, 21 or 22mm strap width. But I think I can get over that if I like the watch enough...


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

nyonya said:


> Can you confirm the lug to lug on this one? Surely the 42.5mm listed isn't even close to right. I assume 44mm across is correct. Thanks!


It indeed is 44mm...

Also assumed it was smaller hence bought another watch, a 44mm MM300, as well, because I thougght they would be different. Guess not


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Oh dear, now I just saw this one....








Really digging this one...
I'm in trouble.. I know this one isn't technically part of the summer sale, but I'm ok with the asking price on this one... And my wife just gave me the ok to buy two... So now I have to narrow it down.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Pfeffernuss said:


> It indeed is 44mm...
> 
> Also assumed it was smaller hence bought another watch, a 44mm MM300, as well, because I thougght they would be different. Guess not


Thanks - what about the lug to lug (length) of the watch?


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Looks like some of the sales that are starting in ~5 hours are already announced.  Here's some of the best I've seen so far.

Addiesdive Sub homage Kanagawa wave: $89









(I'm seriously about to pull the trigger on this one; someone talk me in/out of it; anyone know how the printing on the dial itself compares against other versions?)

San Martin 6105 Willard Kanagawa wave (or mother of pearl on same product page): $140









Anyone seen anything else?


----------



## lart (Apr 11, 2011)

junkCollector said:


> Eyeballing a lot of watches for this sale that starts tomorrow...
> 
> Here are my top two contenders.
> San Martin with mop dial
> ...


Bad Luck for me: At 9:01 it was only available with steril dial, but for ~110$ a no-brainer in my opinion...



junkCollector said:


> Oh dear, now I just saw this one....
> View attachment 15952319
> 
> Really digging this one...
> I'm in trouble.. I know this one isn't technically part of the summer sale, but I'm ok with the asking price on this one... And my wife just gave me the ok to buy two... So now I have to narrow it down.


Just bought this one at alibaba from Judy for about 120 or 130$ - perhaps you should consider this. Judy He makes good prices if you ask here nice... (Steeldive Sd1958 Men's Diving Watch 41mm Blue Dial Sapphire 200m Water Resistance Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch Luminous - Buy Men's Diving Watch,Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch Luminous,Steeldive Sd1958 Product on Alibaba.com ) Good Luck!


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

For some reason some store coupons aren't getting added on a watch I want. 

I really want to spend less than 250 on that Sea Gull diver and it's close....

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

I succumbed to the sale and ordered the San Martin vintage diver, the one with the 38mm case and 39mm bezel. I wasn't impressed with it initially, judging by the photos, but the universal acclaim it has generated (even by those who did not receive it for free to review) made me look again. Looking forward to its arrival.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Just uploaded another review on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very good evaluation, this will help friends who are interested in this watch.
Our products are processed very well on the case, strap and hands. The polished lines of the case are very important (in order to keep the lines from smashing the corners), the strap is our own cost of 3,000 US dollars The fluorine rubber watchband made by the mold is very soft and strong. The hands of the watch are hand-made on three sides like GS. The cost of this needle is very high (5-10 times that of the machine process). At present, we only need to use the quality of Chinese small and micro watches. The most important thing is that the price this time is the most favorable. Hope these can help you like him more


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> I succumbed to the sale and ordered the San Martin vintage diver, the one with the 38mm case and 39mm bezel. I wasn't impressed with it initially, judging by the photos, but the universal acclaim it has generated (even by those who did not receive it for free to review) made me look again. Looking forward to its arrival.


I believe his arrival is a happy beginning


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

sanmartinwatch said:


> I believe his arrival is a happy beginning


Yo, nobody is asking what you think about selling another watch to someone.

I get that you want to seem friendly and promote your brand so you can sell more product, but comments like these are just cluttering up the thread and adding no value. It's like 🤢

If someone in this thread requests help or clarification about a watch, your help is greatly appreciated. But other stuff like encouraging people to buy your watches, promoting your brand, and providing post-sale customer service to clients doesn't need to be done in this thread. Be professional.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TayTay said:


> Yo, nobody is asking what you think about selling another watch to someone.
> 
> I get that you want to seem friendly and promote your brand so you can sell more product, but comments like these are just cluttering up the thread and adding no value. It's like 🤢
> 
> If someone in this thread requests help or clarification about a watch, your help is greatly appreciated. But other stuff like encouraging people to buy your watches, promoting your brand, and providing post-sale customer service to clients doesn't need to be done in this thread. Be professional.


WTF is wrong witchu?
Is SM taking up space in your house? Or your time?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

O̶n̶e̶ ̶l̶e̶f̶t̶ ̶a̶n̶d̶ ̶e̶v̶e̶n̶ ̶a̶ ̶b̶i̶t̶ ̶o̶f̶ ̶a̶ ̶d̶i̶s̶c̶o̶u̶n̶t̶
Edit: I think the discount is just my AliExpress coupon.

AU $249.23 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

TayTay said:


> Yo, nobody is asking what you think about selling another watch to someone.
> 
> I get that you want to seem friendly and promote your brand so you can sell more product, but comments like these are just cluttering up the thread and adding no value. It's like 🤢
> 
> If someone in this thread requests help or clarification about a watch, your help is greatly appreciated. But other stuff like encouraging people to buy your watches, promoting your brand, and providing post-sale customer service to clients doesn't need to be done in this thread. Be professional.





TayTay said:


> Yo, nobody is asking what you think about selling another watch to someone.
> 
> I get that you want to seem friendly and promote your brand so you can sell more product, but comments like these are just cluttering up the thread and adding no value. It's like 🤢
> 
> If someone in this thread requests help or clarification about a watch, your help is greatly appreciated. But other stuff like encouraging people to buy your watches, promoting your brand, and providing post-sale customer service to clients doesn't need to be done in this thread. Be professional.


Thank you for taking the time to reply to me. I just came to the forum to communicate directly with more table friends. I am not responsible for sales matters. I have seen friendly greetings for the products that have been purchased from our products, and I have just purchased our products. I think this is not excessive, it just represents my enthusiasm.
I am very happy who can discuss the craftsmanship of watch making with me. I think my work experience will give reasonable suggestions.
When watch friends buy watches and think about different brands, I never recommend myself, and I have never made any voices that discredit any peers.
I will pay more attention to my own reply and don't bring negative emotions to everyone. Sorry


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Thank you for taking the time to reply to me. I just came to the forum to communicate directly with more table friends. I am not responsible for sales matters. I have seen friendly greetings for the products that have been purchased from our products, and I have just purchased our products. I think this is not excessive, it just represents my enthusiasm.
> I am very happy who can discuss the craftsmanship of watch making with me. I think my work experience will give reasonable suggestions.
> When watch friends buy watches and think about different brands, I never recommend myself, and I have never made any voices that discredit any peers.
> I will pay more attention to my own reply and don't bring negative emotions to everyone. Sorry


FWIW I kind of like having you around


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> A newly released colour - a gorgeous blue - on the Phylida Aquaterra Homage.
> 
> Even though I already have the green version of this, which I love, I am very tempted to break my "no more watches from AliExpress" and buy this new blue one.
> 
> ...


I ended up buying this.

Was only going to get straps but then kind of stared at it in my cart for a while and then checked out.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

sanmartinwatch said:


> I think this is not excessive, it just represents my enthusiasm.
> I am very happy who can discuss the craftsmanship of watch making with me. I think my work experience will give reasonable suggestions.
> When watch friends buy watches and think about different brands, I never recommend myself, and I have never made any voices that discredit any peers.
> I will pay more attention to my own reply and don't bring negative emotions to everyone. Sorry


You dont have to be sorry. Having you here as a direct contact for questions is gain for us, so participate and we all will get along great.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Does anyone know a source for a MN style strap (or nato strap) with bronze hardware? I only find golden hardware and it looks odd if the the strap is new and shiny but the watch dark with patina


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Poerger said:


> You dont have to be sorry. Having you here as a direct contact for questions is gain for us, so participate and we all will get along great.


Thank you for your enthusiasm, and I look forward to meeting more friends who like watches here. At the same time, I must also pay attention to my words and deeds not to cause trouble to others


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Poerger said:


> You dont have to be sorry. Having you here as a direct contact for questions is gain for us, so participate and we all will get along great.


Exactly.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Does anyone know a source for a MN style strap (or nato strap) with bronze hardware? I only find golden hardware and it looks odd if the the strap is new and shiny but the watch dark with patina


Cheapest nato straps have them. On sale at the moment as well.








Marine Nationale straps


Our Marine Nationale watch straps are our take on the watch straps issued to divers in the french navy. Besides the classic color combinations we have also made a lot of unique designs that you won't find anywhere else.




www.cheapestnatostraps.com


----------



## matthtimes (Aug 24, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Yes, added to the expense by having a titanium watch, then cut costs by putting on an aluminium bezel. Strange choice that puts me off the watch completely.


I actually prefer the look of the matte aluminum vs a shiny ceramic like Phylida, Pagani, etc.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

So far I've ordered the San Martin 6105 MOP, to go with the Kanagawa Great Wave that I've just reviewed. 
I kind of scewed myself though... I wanted the logo version, but they sold out really quickly. I guess my video lead to a few sales (it's official I'm an influencer now )
So I had to go for the no logo version instead. It still looks good... And I guess being sterile I can see more of that lovely dial.









182.9US $ 41% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

lart said:


> Bad Luck for me: At 9:01 it was only available with steril dial, but for ~110$ a no-brainer in my opinion...
> 
> Just bought this one at alibaba from Judy for about 120 or 130$ - perhaps you should consider this. Judy He makes good prices if you ask here nice... (Steeldive Sd1958 Men's Diving Watch 41mm Blue Dial Sapphire 200m Water Resistance Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch Luminous - Buy Men's Diving Watch,Nh35 Automatic Dive Watch Luminous,Steeldive Sd1958 Product on Alibaba.com ) Good Luck!


 So I just got up and out of bed, and I see that yes, the San Martin is now completely out of stock. Looks like I completely missed out on that one... Guess it doesn't pay to sleep...


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

sanmartinwatch said:


> I believe his arrival is a happy beginning





TayTay said:


> Yo, nobody is asking what you think about selling another watch to someone.
> 
> I get that you want to seem friendly and promote your brand so you can sell more product, but comments like these are just cluttering up the thread and adding no value. It's like ?
> 
> If someone in this thread requests help or clarification about a watch, your help is greatly appreciated. But other stuff like encouraging people to buy your watches, promoting your brand, and providing post-sale customer service to clients doesn't need to be done in this thread. Be professional.


Ok ok... LOL. I'm seeing people are into it. Sorry, I'm not trying to harsh your vibes! I'll shut about all that.

I might still have an imaginary gag reflex scrolling through the sycophancy and shilling, but I'll keep that feeling to myself.

I'm under no misconceptions about this thread being anything other than yours (everyone's) rather than mine. Please carry on and enjoy.


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Just got one of these (green bezel on jubilee) for a mod project I'm hoping to find time for.
Cost after all the confusing coupons was about $66 USD.









88.19US $ 82% OFF|2022 Pagani Design New 40mm Men Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watches Men Nh35a Stainless Steel Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




I have an older version of this 40mm PD-1661 model and always thought it was a solid value. The newer versions linked above seem a bit better too, hopefully.

I'm not 100% sure if it is the right one, but I believe people are liking this jubilee option from Pegani too, so looking forward to trying that out. I don't own a single jubilee yet.

I have stopped buying those Invictas since these seem like a better base for low budget modding. Tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Axelrod said:


> Cheapest nato straps have them. On sale at the moment as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks, a great tip


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Disappointing that the only thing I really wanted (the San Martin MOP 6105) sold out so quick. Congrats to those that got them!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Disappointing that the only thing I really wanted (the San Martin MOP 6105) sold out so quick. Congrats to those that got them!


I was still hesitating if I should get one. Others have decided for me 
At least I hope to enjoy nice pictures when my fellow WIS receive theirs!


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

There's a 20 dollars off our purchases over 200 USD store voucher but I can't get it to stack. It's so annoying. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> So far I've ordered the San Martin 6105 MOP, to go with the Kanagawa Great Wave that I've just reviewed.
> I kind of scewed myself though... I wanted the logo version, but they sold out really quickly. I guess my video lead to a few sales (it's official I'm an influencer now )
> So I had to go for the no logo version instead. It still looks good... And I guess being sterile I can see more of that lovely dial.
> 
> ...


You'll be in good company. I second-guessed myself after I saw everyone going for the logo version, but it's true: the dial is the show. Just don't drop it face down like I did, causing the second hand to fall off. My watchmaker didn't charge me to put it back because he had some trouble doing so and scratched it a bit.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> You'll be in good company. I second-guessed myself after I saw everyone going for the logo version, but it's true: the dial is the show. Just don't drop it face down like I did, causing the second hand to fall off. My watchmaker didn't charge me to put it back because he had some trouble doing so and scratched it a bit.


I'm normally pretty careful with my watches, so hopefully it'll be alright. How badly scratched is the second hand? Can't really tell from that picture.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> So I just got up and out of bed, and I see that yes, the San Martin is now completely out of stock. Looks like I completely missed out on that one... Guess it doesn't pay to sleep...


Same here. By the time I checked AliX this morning, it was already sold out. ugh. Maybe one day I'll get a watch with this dial.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm normally pretty careful with my watches, so hopefully it'll be alright. How badly scratched is the second hand? Can't really tell from that picture.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Now that I'm examining a close-up image, I believe it might just be dusty. They were doing construction workin the street in front of his shop. Live and learn, but now I think I could take it to someone else for a good cleaning. What do you think?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's the rest of my sale purchases.

Steeldive SD1970:








99.5US $ 75% OFF|Steeldive Brand Sd1970 Tuna Dive Watch 200m Waterproof Sapphire Crystal Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Men's Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Steeldive SD1975:








109.56US $ 78% OFF|Steeldive Sd1975 Candy Color Dial Ceramic Bezel 30atm 300m Waterproof Stainless Steel Nh35 Tuna Mens Diver Watch Automatic - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





A couple of milled clasps for the Steeldives:








6.87US $ 16% OFF|18mm 20mm 22mm 316L Stainless Steel Fold Safety Clasp Buckle Clasp Fit Seiko Dive Watch|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Strap:








9.03US $ 30% OFF|20mm 22mm Nylon Watch Nato Strap French Troops Parachute Bag Single Pass Watch Bands For Omega/rolex/seiko/tudor Strap Bracelet - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Bronze buckle:








8.96US $ 31% OFF|Uni-dive Cusn8 Watch Buckle Brushed Shiny Get Gain Bronze Patina After Use Fit Nato Strap Rubber Band 18/20mm Pin 2mm Spring Bar - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> So far I've ordered the San Martin 6105 MOP, to go with the Kanagawa Great Wave that I've just reviewed.
> I kind of scewed myself though... I wanted the logo version, but they sold out really quickly. I guess my video lead to a few sales (it's official I'm an influencer now )
> So I had to go for the no logo version instead. It still looks good... And I guess being sterile I can see more of that lovely dial.
> 
> ...


Hi there, what is your wrist size?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Has anyone seen a Pepsi-bezel SNK homage? 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Steeldive SD1975:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These colored sunburst tunas do look pretty nice!


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

All I've bought so far is a Seagull 1963 38mm chrono w/ acrylic crystal and gooseneck regulator. It wasn't on huge sale or anything, but I've been tracking the prices of these for at least a month now and this was the lowest so far, so I jumped on it. I considered the sapphire crystal too, but apparently that's flat (instead of domed) and has a different bezel around it, throwing off the overall vintage look of the watch. I'll just get some Polywatch if I end up scratching it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I've not bought any watch for this sale and don't plan to!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

No1VIPER said:


> I kind of scewed myself though... I wanted the logo version, but they sold out really quickly.


SIGH!!!!
I was gonna get one, but instead got to experience what you did.
Talk about a mind meld.

So I bought another 6200 instead. 
I figured it could be a backup, or a nice gift to somebody.... such as myself, when I need to replace someday the 6200 I have now.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> Hi there, what is your wrist size?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


You obviously haven't seen my videos before I have a 7" wrist.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> You obviously haven't seen my videos before I have a 7" wrist.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I appreciate your response.

I have watched bits of your reviews and a couple full ones. But I am a skimmer. I think I mentioned before that I prefer short videos and all relevant info onscreen so I can pull out pertinent info easily without watching 10-15 minutes to find it. Each to their own!

Edit: and of course I appreciate you putting out content. I know many enthusiasts enjoy it.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Fk me, between missing the excellent deal on MOP San Martin (had the sterile one in the cart for a bloody week) and missing the 13$ coupon....I scored a Rdunae compressor, just because I don't have such dive watch in my collection.
But that doesn't make me any happier today 😡

WR watches link to the Rdunae Seahorse

I can't seem to be able to link to Aliexpress product page without a referral link...I don't do those.








178.01US $ 52% OFF|RDUNAE NH35 Men's Automatic Movement Watch Matte Black Dial Sapphire Crystal Luminous Marks 200M Diver Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Ipse said:


> Fk me, between missing the excellent deal on MOP San Martin (had the sterile one in the cart for a bloody week) and missing the 13$ coupon....I scored a Rdunae compressor, just because I don't have such dive watch in my collection.
> But that doesn't make me any happier today 😡


These AliExpress sales kill me because they always start at 3-4am my time zone (right dead in the middle of the night), and by the time I wake up all the best deals are sold out. And I'm not gonna set an alarm to wake me up in the middle of the night just to save a few dozen bucks on buying something that I don't really even need. (I save more money just by not buying it at all.)


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

So I use Revolut to do my Ali Express shopping and I can now load money I would have liked to spend on the app as a kind of watch fund. 
So I like to think every time I miss out on a watch, it's helping me fund a better tier watch.

Or... like some of the others I'm pissed off I dithered on the San Martin MOP and missed out


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Ordered the Blue SD Tuna this morning.









109.56US $ 78% OFF|Steeldive Sd1975 Black Dial Ceramic Bezel 30atm 300m Waterproof Stainless Steel Nh35 Tuna Mens Dive Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





The San Martin 6105 MOP was out of stock early.

edit: After reading more replies, seems I'm not the only one that missed out on this watch. What did SM only have a dozen in stock at that price?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

So far, I haven't bought anything, because I either already have it, or it doesn't ship from within the EU.

But I am started to be tempted by the San Martin Water Ghost v3, which I see I can get in the sale for US$177 shipped from Belgium (but only the black dial version).

I am hesitating because I already have the Pagani Design sub homage with a black dial which (not surprisingly) looks very similar.









165.99US $ 34% OFF|San Martin 40.5mm Water Ghost V3 Sub Diver Luxury Men Watch Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Business Wristwatches Sapphire 20bar Lumed - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> So far, I haven't bought anything, because I either already have it, or it doesn't ship from within the EU.
> 
> But I am started to be tempted by the San Martin Water Ghost v3, which I see I can get in the sale for US$177 shipped from Belgium (but only the black dial version).
> 
> ...


I'm considering this and the retro submariner, but I just bought the escapement time quartz and don't think it's wise to buy another watch before I even receive the ones I've already bought.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> The San Martin 6105 MOP was out of stock early.
> 
> edit: After reading more replies, seems I'm not the only one that missed out on this watch. What did SM only have a dozen in stock at that price?


It is possible they will restock before the sale ends. I have seen that happen before.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> It is possible they will restock before the sale ends. I have seen that happen before.


Thanks, I've only ordered a few times from AE so I'm not too familiar with how it operates.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Just ordered one of these. Flieger with 200m WR, sapphire, NH-35A.

87.12US $ 56% OFF|STEELDIVE 1940 Mens Pilot Automatic Watch 200m Waterproof mechanical Watches NH35 japan Movement Diving Watch men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

nyonya said:


> Thanks - what about the lug to lug (length) of the watch?


That's 50mm


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> These AliExpress sales kill me because they always start at 3-4am my time zone (right dead in the middle of the night), and by the time I wake up all the best deals are sold out. And I'm not gonna set an alarm to wake me up in the middle of the night just to save a few dozen bucks on buying something that I don't really even need. (I save more money just by not buying it at all.)


Yup, I never understood why the time is aligned with PST and not China time, or CEST or even EST.
I guess all the rich people spending millions on Aliex live in California 🤣









999999.0US $ |Seagull Men's Super Luxury Watch 18K Gold Perpetual Calendar Tourbillon Luxury Watch 3 in 1 Limited Edition Mechanical Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Also..I saw someone from San Martin trolling this thread, all I have to say is "Not cool buddy..not cool"
I went and spent my money elsewhere, I'm not getting the MOP 6105-8000 even if it's restocked.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Old_Tractor said:


> Just ordered one of these. Flieger with 200m WR, sapphire, NH-35A.
> 
> 87.12US $ 56% OFF|STEELDIVE 1940 Mens Pilot Automatic Watch 200m Waterproof mechanical Watches NH35 japan Movement Diving Watch men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Wow, so cheap! And I don't already have a flieger. These are tempting.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Ipse said:


> Yup, I never understood why the time is aligned with PST and not China time, or CEST or even EST.
> I guess all the rich people spending millions on Aliex live in California
> 
> 
> ...


It's as if there is a major online retailer based on the US West Coast and AliExpress set the timing of the Summer Sale to coincide with a major annual sale from that West Coast retailer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I gave in - I ordered the Pagani Daytona in white. I keep seeing it everywhere online and it went down to a really good price so I couldn't resist. 

I already have a Corgeut speedy inbound. This might get tricky with the missus.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> It's as if there is a major online retailer based on the US West Coast and AliExpress set the timing of the Summer Sale to coincide with a major annual sale from that West Coast retailer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ALL the Aliex sales start at midnight PST...no relation with Scamazon.


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

Debating picking this up, wish it were a tad smaller, though.









76.99US $ 89% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Classic Retro Gmt Watch Stainless Steel 200m Waterproof Clock Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Well, I missed the boat on the mop dial San Martin, and that was really the only watch in the big sale that I was excited to see at that low price...
I did buy stuff, but I didn't get to take full advantage of the summer sale, but oh well, I couldn't walk away without buying some things I've been eyeing. And I had permission from the wife, I ain't wasting that.















I only paid $79 for the Cadisen, so I can't be too let down if the quality is ****.

And I got a few leather straps.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Ordered the Blue SD Tuna this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So just out of curiosity, did anyone else pick this one up? I got it out the door with taxes for $108.67. I ask because playing the coupons on Ali seems like an art form very confusing. 
I actually ended up using Honey for this price.


----------



## Jonicurn (Mar 16, 2021)

Pagani design sub homage is nice and uses a Seiko movement.


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

With some added coupons, I was able to get this down to $102.



clwnbaby said:


> Debating picking this up, wish it were a tad smaller, though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

What color combo did you get? Depending on the color, I have prices as low as $95.94. 


Watchout63 said:


> So just out of curiosity, did anyone else pick this one up? I got it out the door with taxes for $108.67. I ask because playing the coupons on Ali seems like an art form very confusing.
> I actually ended up using Honey for this price.


Also, wtf is honey?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

junkCollector said:


> What color combo did you get? Depending on the color, I have prices as low as $95.94.
> 
> Also, wtf is honey?


Honey is an app and browser extension that searches for coupon codes. RetailMeNot and Capital One Shopping do the same thing.









Honey


Honey is a browser extension that automatically finds and applies coupon codes at checkout with a single click.




www.joinhoney.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

junkCollector said:


> What color combo did you get? Depending on the color, I have prices as low as $95.94.
> 
> Also, wtf is honey?


Honey is a site or web add-on that provides you with coupons or discount codes for purchases. But here's the sneaky catch, they are actually stealing the credit for the cashback/affiliate links you follow. They will capture the cashback payments that you would normally get - often around 5% for AliExpress. So if you use cashback sites like Shopback, Cashrewards, Topcashback etc.

I get 5% (sometimes 15%!) back on every AliExpress purchase, that is on top of discount codes and seller codes. If you use Honey your purchases will NOT track. I suggest disabling the add-on or browsing on one browser and buying on another.

Phylida on the wrist again today. What a sensational watch. Glad I held out for the basic black version.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I


Tsarli said:


> Got an email from AliEx, surprised to see this. What do you guys think? Not a homage, is it the real deal? Link here.
> 
> View attachment 15951189


Id never buy a so called brand name from Ali ever! I've heard off so many knock-offs being passed off as the real deal.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> What color combo did you get? Depending on the color, I have prices as low as $95.94.
> 
> Also, wtf is honey?


I got the Blue Dial with logo and Engineer bracelet.

Honey is a browser extension that auto searches coupons for the sites you are at to make purchases = Honey


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> I got the Blue Dial with logo and Engineer bracelet.


Really good looking watch. Seems that one is not included in their sub $100 sale price they have marked. I only see two in their selection of colors under $100. Must be trying to move their less popular ones.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> My 6.16 buys (thru Taobao)
> 
> Bought:
> 1. Merkur/Pierre Paulin Big Data Chrono on bracelet
> ...


The Pierre Paulin Big Date arrived last night.
I unboxed it quite late after overtime and the bottom half of the bracelet detached from the watch case on arrival.

Took me 4 hours to fix as the included springbar couldn't be coaxed to work (ends were defective), the springbars in my flat are all larger than 18mm and most difficult of all the bar had to be curved so I can't detach the original springbar anyway.
I ended up having to wreck two new springbars to cannibalise their ends for the broken bar.

I then had to clean up the attendant damage I did with the difficult springbar fix - brush some scratches off (I've found a good block sander to work with my bracelets) and (since I don't have Polyglass in the flat) clean the acrylic with toothpaste.

It was done, it didn't have to go back but it was annoying to have to deal with.
I suspect they don't sell a lot of bracelet ST19 chronographs and they assembled the bracelet into the watch case when ordered. But the pre-delivery customisation was bad.

Not all the pins can be put back in after being taken out. But I had to take out four, and eventually only one cannot be put back in flush.

But the rest of the watch was good
No problems with alignment, finishing, action or wear.










I didn't realise this model has no swansneck regulator (edit 25 June - the lack of swansneck is properly documented in the product description despite using wrong movement photos, see PIERRE PAULIN Vintage Panda German Watch 38MM Style Chronograph Mechanical Men's Watch Big Date Luxury Dress Mechanical vs PIERRE PAULIN Retro 70's Vintage Panda Style Chronograph Mechanical Men's Complicated Acrylic 38MM Small Luxury Classic Wrist Watch )
But I am not planning to regulate this watch. Unregulated, my 12up/6up/9up is +8spd/+1spd/+4spd. Watch Tracker measured +3.9spd.

Let me know if you want me to do a more extended pros and cons of the watch.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

CydeWeys said:


> Wow, so cheap! And I don't already have a flieger. These are tempting.


Unfortunately, in my case, too tempting! 😁 I really shouldn't have. AliExpress is becoming like Ebay for me in that I find all kinds of bargains I can easily live without...but they're so cheap!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> I've not bought any watch for this sale and don't plan to!


Same boat. Next purchase after things are clear with the new framework for imports in the EU.

On another note I think I have fallen in love with a watch. Last time was before getting into cheap Chinese ones over 5 years ago and was the Tissot Le Locle.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Wow, so cheap! And I don't already have a flieger. These are tempting.


In case you want a flieger-like design, with GMT and looking a bit like Sinn Mini-Review: Merkur GMT Pilot


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice review thanx a lot


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's the rest of my sale purchases.
> 
> Steeldive SD1970:
> 
> ...


I was originally planning to only buy straps but ended up going a bit nutty. Will have to take it easy for a while after this. Here's what I got:

Sterile MOP dial San Martin Turtle








220.1US $ 29% OFF|San Martin Diver 6105 Wave 3D Printing Full Luminous Kanagawa Surfing Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Date|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Black nylon strap on rubber with white stitching and curved ends - hoping it fits my Phylida Tintin








16.2US $ 46% OFF|Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Canvas + Leather Watchband with Bronze Buckle








18.4US $ 20% OFF|Handmade Canvas + Leather Watchband 20 22 24 26mm Compatible Bronze Strap Personalized Bronze Buckle - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Bronze Buckle x2 - 18mm and 20mm








9.6US $ 20% OFF|Bronze Buckle 18 20 22 24MM For PAM111 441 Simple Watch Clasp Accessories, Suitable For Leather Rubber Strap Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





EACHE Latest Wool Cloth Genuine Leather Watch Band Straps x2 - grabbed blue and brown herringbone variants








15.99US $ |Eache Latest Wool Cloth Genuine Leather Watch Band Straps 18mm 20mm 22mm - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





A bunch of these Fluorine Rubber straps - 2x deep blue (20mm and 22mm), 2x black (20mm and 22mm), 1 green (20mm). 








9.37US $ 25% OFF|Premium-grade Fluorine Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Bracelet Quick Release Bar Watchband For Each Brand Watches Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Phylida blue Aqua Terra homage - new variant with vertical lines








99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 10bar Water-resistant Nh35 Automatic Watch Blue Dial Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Solid Ss Domed Sapphire Crystal - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I originally only intended on buying the Fluorine rubber straps, lost control, am an idiot... But on a lighter note, these rubber straps are so comfortable, I didn't really like the look of them until I tried one on my green Steeldive Willard and ever since putting it on I can barely keep it off my wrist. I LOVE it!


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> I was originally planning to only buy straps but ended up going a bit nutty. Will have to take it easy for a while after this. Here's what I got:
> 
> Sterile MOP dial San Martin Turtle
> 
> ...


I was only planning on picking up the San Martin MOP Turtle too. But some of the prices are just too good to ignore.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Just ordered this. I couldn't resist  around 250 after stacking vouchers. Probably will be slightly cheaper in a year or so... But I want to give a bracelet watch a go as I don't have one.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

FatalException said:


> Just ordered this. I couldn't resist  around 250 after stacking vouchers. Probably will be slightly cheaper in a year or so... But I want to give a bracelet watch a go as I don't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, would love to hear your thoughts on it when it arrives.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Here are my sale picks. Sadly missed on the MOP with San Martin logo


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> Same boat. Next purchase after things are clear with the new framework for imports in the EU.
> 
> On another note I think I have fallen in love with a watch. Last time was before getting into cheap Chinese ones over 5 years ago and was the Tissot Le Locle.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


yeah, nothing catches my attention either.
Looking at the Seiko King Turtle on the green strap.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Ordered this. Always wanted a Brashear. Just couldn't resist. Only 181USD. 
US $211.20 36％ Off | Addies Dive Retro Bronze Watch Black Leather Strap Green Luminous Watch Pot Cover Bubble Mirror NH35 Automatic Watch 200m Diver








330.0US $ |Addies Dive Retro Bronze Watch Black Leather Strap Green Luminous Watch Pot Cover Bubble Mirror NH35 Automatic Watch 200m Diver|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

javak810i said:


> Here are my sale picks. Sadly missed on the MOP with San Martin logo
> View attachment 15955126
> 
> View attachment 15955127
> View attachment 15955128


Your "AliExpress Savings" are better than what I got this time around, did you do anything special for those coupons?


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Your "AliExpress Savings" are better than what I got this time around, did you do anything special for those coupons?


I used some coupons I found online (13 off 110+ and 11 off 90+)


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

javak810i said:


> I used some coupons I found online (13 off 110+ and 11 off 90+)


I should've looked online more, good get.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I was originally planning to only buy straps but ended up going a bit nutty. Will have to take it easy for a while after this. Here's what I got:
> 
> Sterile MOP dial San Martin Turtle
> 
> ...


The Aqua Terra homage and fluorine rubber straps look nice. I'm curious to see what the Aqua Terra actually looks like once it arrives.


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone come across some field/beater watches?


----------



## jreps (Jun 22, 2021)

Chinese tourbillons are fun toys


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

clwnbaby said:


> Anyone come across some field/beater watches?











74.2US $ 30% OFF|38mm Factory Direct Pathfinder MWC Military Army Sport Outdoor Super Luminous Men's Quartz Watch Matt Steel Finish SM8018A ST|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

clwnbaby said:


> Anyone come across some field/beater watches?


I picked up these 2 from the same seller for a total of just under £49 all in yesterday.
(Edit: £48.94 including the 20% tax to UK)
They will be beaters or maybe for parts and mods etc.








38.4US $ 20% OFF|Ceramic Rotating Bezel Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Movement Men's Watch 40mm Green Aseptic Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




and








48.95US $ 11% OFF|Gray Surface Sterile Dial Series Automatic Mechanical Watch Men's Watch Steel Band - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Watchout63 said:


> Ordered the Blue SD Tuna this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they want you to think it is rare...


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> My 6.16 buys (thru Taobao)
> 
> Bought:
> 2. Heimdallr 62MAS Kanagawa dial on bracelet
> ...


Heimdallr arrived tonight. Was waiting for me at home.
Outer box wet - we had some squalls today - but inner boxes dry as a whistle, very well wrapped.

No detached bracelet this time.
Heimdallr includes a pin-and-collar remover, which made removing four links much less risky than the San Martin tool I used before.

Bracelet and case very high quality finish. Bezel slightly misaligned?










NH35A timekeeping initially 12up/6up/9up +1/-2/-1 spd (Watch Tracker -3.9spd. OK but I wish it was + like the Pierre Paulin)
But settled to -10/-5/-9 spd (Watch Tracker -10spd) (subsequently regulated to +7spd)

(additional thoughts 7:50am)

heavier than I thought, but in a good way. The weight is on the head of the watch. (edit 25 Nov: 163g sized for me)
no oversized clasp (@sanmartinwatch please take note - I avoided your 62MAS model because I was disappointed with the clasp I received with the v1 GMT - too heavy!)
bracelet endlink fit could be a bit tighter, but otherwise, the fit is really tight - especially bearing in mind the US$165 cost to me
really like the hands (edit 17 Jul: confirmed by my watchmaker to be exceptional for the price and origin)
lume is good as expected on the Kanagawa wave dial, but the hands are also good (sorry my iPhone6S camera doesn't really do it justice)


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm curious, has anyone found any interesting square/rectangular watches on AliX? Mechanical or Quartz doesn't matter. I'd really would love to "test drive" a square watch cheaply hehe


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Berny's homage to the Mondaine railway watch is at $31/26€ for the sale, in quartz:
















39.06US $ 64% OFF|Berny Men Watch Luxury Male Quartz Watches Zegarek Męski Relogio Masculino Nato Strap Wristwatch Montre Homme Waterproof Casual - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





And at $40/34€ in automatic:
















48.76US $ 47% OFF|Watch For Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Business Dress Wristwatch Waterproof Relogio Masculino Black Leather Strap Male Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

16610LV said:


> I picked up these 2 from the same seller for a total of just under £49 all in yesterday.
> (Edit: £48.94 including the 20% tax to UK)
> They will be beaters or maybe for parts and mods etc.
> 
> ...


Please let us know how these work out, especially the diver. Something tells me the case is made of pot metal or something of that type; the price seems TGTBT for good materials/assembly.

Ninja edit: listing says DG2813 movement, mineral crystal, still has ceramic bezel insert and SS construction. Similar listings by the same store indicate 3 ATM of WR which is not good at all.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any ideas to mod the clasp of a Corgeut Speedy?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just posted the latest review and giveaway video on my YouTube channel.









108.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Automatic Watch Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Black Dial Nh38a Movement 100m Water Resistant Fully Brushed - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Can anyone talk me out of this watch? i like the 38 mm size, i am a bit worried about the lug to lug distance and case shape and how it would finally sit on my 6.25 inch wrist.




































152.81US $ 41% OFF|San Martin Pilot Watch Nh35 38mm Vintage Military Enthusiasts Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Men Watches Nylon Strap 20bar Lume - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





i have already successfully convinced myself that i don't need the kanagawa wave dial SM, even if it can be had at 110 Euros in 7 days from Belgium.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

spacecat said:


> Can anyone talk me out of this watch? i like the 38 mm size, i am a bit worried about the lug to lug distance and case shape and how it would finally sit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15955905
> 
> ...


A real beauty. Get it and post the photos  I'm going to buy it in the next sale.


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

spacecat said:


> Can anyone talk me out of this watch? i like the 38 mm size, i am a bit worried about the lug to lug distance and case shape and how it would finally sit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15955905
> 
> ...


I hate to be a killjoy but, that case has no curve at the lugs whatsoever. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and my limit is 47mm lug to lug, but that's with lugs that have at least a bit of downward curve. I don't think this would wear well on my wrist.

But hey, one option is to buy it, and if doesn't wear well sell off!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Can anyone talk me out of this watch? i like the 38 mm size, i am a bit worried about the lug to lug distance and case shape and how it would finally sit on my 6.25 inch wrist.


14mm thick at 38mm is pretty chunky. And the lugs seem to almost curve upwards. I definitely don't see this sitting pretty on a 6.25 inch wrist. Also 168 bucks seems pretty expensive for a watch that basic with a fabric strap. Further, it's using an NH35 so there will be a hidden date wheel and a ghost date position when you pull out the crown.

EDIT: Not sure who is gonna buy that watch off you if you don't like it, btw.

Further EDIT: The watch has only 12 orders. Go for something which is more popular so the cons are more evident and you have an idea of how it actually looks and wears in real life before you put so much money down.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Please let us know how these work out, especially the diver. Something tells me the case is made of pot metal or something of that type; the price seems TGTBT for good materials/assembly.
> 
> Ninja edit: listing says DG2813 movement, mineral crystal, still has ceramic bezel insert and SS construction. Similar listings by the same store indicate 3 ATM of WR which is not good at all.


Ok will do... Mineral glass and water resistance are the 2 things that never concern me much as I am very easy going on my watches and the closest they get to water is being splashed when I wash my hands. For 20 something quid each I will be happy if they are what they say they are and keep reasonable time. Just a bit of fun.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

spacecat said:


> Can anyone talk me out of this watch? i like the 38 mm size, i am a bit worried about the lug to lug distance and case shape and how it would finally sit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15955905
> 
> ...


I suggest you research the Unimatic U2 which is the inspiration of the SM.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

spacecat said:


> Can anyone talk me out of this watch? i like the 38 mm size, i am a bit worried about the lug to lug distance and case shape and how it would finally sit on my 6.25 inch wrist.
> 
> View attachment 15955905
> 
> ...


Google the Unimatic watch that this is copying and look at wrist shots. It doesn't sit well on wrists due to its extremely flat shape. It looks stupid (in my opinion). This was the watch I was going to buy until I saw the side profile and wrist shots.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> I suggest you research the Unimatic U2 which is the inspiration of the SM.


It almost looks as if the case is upside down.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> My 6.16 buys (thru Taobao)
> 
> Looked but turned down
> e. Corgeut and Pagani Design https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000122169098.html and https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002651424159.html
> ...


Groan, no. Anti-reflective doesn't work here as well. I'll have to stick with my original 231.10.39.21.01.002 then.


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Resisting temptation so far
But o really want a wave and or a sharkey SKX with green dial


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Hey, y'all! 

What's the best deal on a non-diver, non-chronograph, under $200, you've seen so far this sale?

Thanks!

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

hollywoodphil said:


> Hey, y'all!
> 
> What's the best deal on a non-diver, non-chronograph, under $200, you've seen so far this sale?
> 
> ...


 Lobinni Interlaken silver w/black face----has micro rotor visible w/viewback case








227.5US $ 65% OFF|Lobinni Hangzhou 5000a Micro-rotor Movement Men Automatic Watches Menchical Male Ultra-thin Mens Wristwatch Business 1888 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Lobinni Interlaken silver w/black face----has micro rotor visible w/viewback case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a really nice one. I've got and reviewed it. I did a comparison between it and a microbrand watch that uses the same movement.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> Berny's homage to the Mondaine railway watch is at $31/26€ for the sale, in quartz:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one of a few names I just can't get past. It immediately conjures an image of a bald head, rimmed with white fluff. "Parnis," too. Trade the "a" and the "r" for an "e."


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> Lobinni Interlaken silver w/black face----has micro rotor visible w/viewback case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, johnmichael, for reminding me about Lobinni!
Man, I feel like they make the prettiest watches you can find on AE. Not sure I need something that dressy, but I had a good time going through their catalog just now!
One day, for sure. 

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

I want to buy the Pagani daytona. In the official store it cost 49 euro after all the discounts. But there is only the china warehouse option. It will arive after 1 juli. Does anyone know how that will work out with the new costum/import rules?


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Ordered the sterile SM MOP this morning. Initially to wrong address but was allowed to cancel and reorder. Big up to SM as they responded very quick.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

pdino said:


> I want to buy the Pagani daytona. In the official store it cost 49 euro after all the discounts. But there is only the china warehouse option. It will arive after 1 juli. Does anyone know how that will work out with the new costum/import rules?


Your country's customs office will tax it upon arrival, since you will not be able to prove it has already been taxed.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

They've reduced that watch already. It's 240usd now. 

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Lobinni Interlaken silver w/black face----has micro rotor visible w/viewback case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow that watch is beautiful, especially the PVD gold versions.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Visiting here after a long absence has been .......educational. I now have 2 AliExpress watches inbound.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Really wish there was an orange Willard or 6105-8000 homage, that would be getting my money during the sale. Still sour I missed that MOP deal.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

nyonya said:


> Really wish there was an orange Willard or 6105-8000 homage, that would be getting my money during the sale. Still sour I missed that MOP deal.


Phantom Aquanaut:
























125.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro Skx Sports Watch Men St2130 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 200m Diver Watches 44mm Luminous Sapphire Crystal Clock 6015 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Merkur















229.0US $ |Merkur Mens Vintage 6105 TURTLE Automatic Wrist Watch pro Divers Sapphire Ceramic 300M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Desk-bound said:


> Phantom Aquanaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Would really like to keep it to a 20mm lug width as I find it more comfortable on my small wrist.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I dont think the merkur is really 20ATM :/


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

geokarbou said:


> I'm curious, has anyone found any interesting square/rectangular watches on AliX? Mechanical or Quartz doesn't matter. I'd really would love to "test drive" a square watch cheaply hehe


I don't know if they have any stock left, but I was able to get a Cadisen C5051M from the AliEx Cadisen store, by making an inquiry. They sold me one for $30. Tungsten, sapphire, quartz


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

FatalException said:


> Just ordered this. I couldn't resist  around 250 after stacking vouchers. Probably will be slightly cheaper in a year or so... But I want to give a bracelet watch a go as I don't have one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you link please


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Visiting here after a long absence has been .......educational. I now have 2 AliExpress watches inbound.
> View attachment 15958357
> 
> View attachment 15958374


I got the second one in black/patina yellow and it has not left my wrist since I got it last week. I did not have any high expectations, but I am falling in love with it. As a side note, last time I fell in love with a watch I owned was more than 5 years ago with the Tissot Le Locle. 
It is not perfect, but somehow I like its imperfections:

The minute and second hands while not short, would look even better if they were 1 mm longer.
The color of the hands lume is not exactly the same as the lume on the indices.
Other than that it is the first bracelet watch that I have not wanted to change for a leather silicon/NATO/nylon/perlon strap. The red details on the crown and bezel arrow match well. I was lucky enough to get a near absolutely perfect alignment of the bezel with the dial with an only 60 click bezel. The guilloche pattern is amazing. The movement I got is between -2 to +2 on the timegraph depending on position making it very accurate in real conditions. The bracelet is well finished, looks more expensive than it is, does not pull hair and is very very comfortable to wear. The extention is a joke, but the clasp works well. The case fits perfectly on my wrist
And the watch is a true homage watch and not a 1:1 copy. It uses the BB58 as a base for case, hands and strap, has the pelagos dial layout but it has been vastly improved with the guilloche patern and the crown and bezel have distinct touches (red color) that I cannot remember seeing before.

The Chinese are finally there for sure! The perfect 70-80 euro watch that makes me not wanting to spend more to go to microbrand territory at all!


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

elconquistador said:


> Can you link please


Sure. I don't like going on the page because the price has dropped . It can be had for under 240 now.

US $294.49 31%OFF | 2021 New Seagull Watch Men's Fashion Automatic Mechanical Watch 100m Waterproof Rolex Diving Watch Business 816.97.6117








327.14US $ |2022 New Seagull Watch Men's Fashion Automatic Mechanical Watch 100m Waterproof Diving Watch Business 815.97.6117|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Docrwm said:


> Visiting here after a long absence has been .......educational.
> 
> View attachment 15958374


Could you be so kind as to do a review of this when you get it?
Thx.
I am a bit skeptical about the quality at this price.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Could you be so kind as to do a review of this when you get it?
> Thx.
> I am a bit skeptical about the quality at this price.


I bought the Willard some time ago and the quality is on par with the other watches in a similar price range. Actually, no, it's cheap like chips compared to your SMs, Cronises, Chopped Makrels and what have you. Case finishing is top notch, bezel action is very good (bordering on perfect, the lume is fab). Mine had misaligned hands. I opened the dispute because the seller gave me a hard time in the past. The watch cost 79usd, the dispute got me 30usd back. So it was less than 50 bucks + 10 minutes work aligning the hands. I think the watch is a bargain at 120 usd, if it was 150, I'd probably go somewhere else. But at 80 dollars? I wouldnt think twice (and I didnt). A few shots below. One to compare the lume of the willard and the phylida sub. The phyllie has spectacular lume on the bezel but not so much elsewhere (well, the hands are ok). The willard is great all the way if you're ok with blue + green combination.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> I bought the Willard some time ago ...


Thanks, but I wanted some info about the Pagani Black Bay.

I have Willards coming out of my fat arse.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Thanks, but I wanted some info about the Pagani Black Bay.
> 
> I have Willards coming out of my fat arse.


Check my previous message








Best of Ali-Xpress?


Resisting temptation so far But o really want a wave and or a sharkey SKX with green dial




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> Check my previous message
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thx.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Thanks, but I wanted some info about the Pagani Black Bay.
> 
> I have Willards coming out of my fat arse.


Ha, ha. Forgot you're the mod wizard Have seen your willards in all possible and inpossible incarnations. Pagani - I would pass. There is something wrong with it. The dial? The hands being too short? The red ring? I think good ol' corgeut still wins hands down in the BB department and now it's available with nh35. The pagani I have is the chrono aka portofino and I think it's an okay watch for the 37 dollars it cost me.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

JojX said:


> Ha, ha. Forgot you're the mod wizard Have seen your willards in all possible and inpossible incarnations. Pagani - I would pass. There is something wrong with it. The dial? The hands being too short? The red ring? I think good ol' corgeut still wins hands down in the BB department and now it's available with nh35. The pagani I have is the chrono aka portofino and I think it's an okay watch for the 37 dollars it cost me.


The main thing is that the pagani is not a 1:1 BB homage. I have the corgeut one in bronze and I like it a lot, but it does no justice to judge the pagani on how close it is to the BB, because it simply is not such a watch. It is a fusion of at least 2-3 watches.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

How's the bezel on the Pagani BB58? I only have one Pagani with a bezel and I really dislike the action on it. It's so sloppy I find it difficult to like the watch. BTW is it possible to tighten a bezel up?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Why are we refer to pagani bb as bb58 if it is 42 in diameter? That kinda defeats the object, doesnt it?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> How's the bezel on the Pagani BB58? I only have one Pagani with a bezel and I really dislike the action on it. It's so sloppy I find it difficult to like the watch. BTW is it possible to tighten a bezel up?


60 click, mine aligns perfectly and sound and feel are on par with the pagani submariner 43mm, much better than the rest of the paganis I own. The worst pagani by far in bezel action is the tag autavia homage.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> Why are we refer to pagani bb as bb58 if it is 42 in diameter? That kinda defeats the object, doesnt it?


That's what they call it on their sales page?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> *The worst *pagani by far in* bezel action* is the* tag autavia homage*.


D'OH !!!!

Don't I know it. The bezel was just junk. 
I had to tighten with a nylon string.

And while I was at it, I modified the poop outtavit. On two of them.
Cus, the dial was ugly too. 
I used a Seiko 34mm dial (from the "Bottle Cap" series) for one, and an eBay dial for the other.

I didn't even know it was a Tag copy when I bought it, not that it matters to me one or another.
I only got i to check out the quality.

Anyway, here is how it looks now. Not bad actually, after fixing it:


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> That's what they call it on their sales page?


Should call it BB42


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Desk-bound said:


> Phantom Aquanaut:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the orange Phantom Aquanaut and the indices' lume on that is super disappointing. It's partially orange in color (almost fauxtina, or trying to better color match the orange dial or something), but it really messes up the lume. I also have a yellow tuna Phantom Aquanaut, and the lume on there is much better. So I'd recommend their yellow over their orange.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

If you are in the EU and use the code 6MMKOL12 you can get the San Martin Kanagawa dial for 90 euros.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Do you have a link to that?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Could you be so kind as to do a review of this when you get it?
> Thx.
> I am a bit skeptical about the quality at this price.


As am I. The BB homage for <$90 sounds too good to be true, but I was in a gambling mood. I will try to remember to come back and write a review on it.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

crAss said:


> I got the second one in black/patina yellow and it has not left my wrist since I got it last week. I did not have any high expectations, but I am falling in love with it. As a side note, last time I fell in love with a watch I owned was more than 5 years ago with the Tissot Le Locle.
> It is not perfect, but somehow I like its imperfections:
> 
> The minute and second hands while not short, would look even better if they were 1 mm longer.
> ...


Thanks! I just hope that I get as nice a watch as you did!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Thanks! I just hope that I get as nice a watch as you did!


The only really downside was that the free strap was a cheapo NATO not even matching the lug width 
Lume is also usable. By far not the best but it actually glows on its own, no need for flashlights etc. 
I will post a wrist shot later.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

JojX said:


> Ha, ha. Forgot you're the mod wizard Have seen your willards in all possible and inpossible incarnations. Pagani - I would pass. There is something wrong with it. The dial? The hands being too short? The red ring? I think good ol' corgeut still wins hands down in the BB department and now it's available with nh35. The pagani I have is the chrono aka portofino and I think it's an okay watch for the 37 dollars it cost me.


I looked at the Cogeuts but they use Miyota movements (looked a lot and saw no NH35 models) and, more importantly to me, they do not offer the Blue Dial with black bezel option.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> If you are in the EU and use the code 6MMKOL12 you can get the San Martin Kanagawa dial for 90 euros.


Wow. Where did you find that?

It seems to work for all San Martin products. Thanks to you, I broke my "no more watches from AliExpress" commitment, and just bought a San Martin Water Ghost v3. This is only the second AliEx watch I have bought since March, so I don't feel too guilty.

Combining your code with stacked coupons brought the price down to US$168, which I couldn't resist. Plus, it ships from Belgium, so no customs office to deal with and no taxes or fees to pay.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> I looked at the Cogeuts but they use Miyota movements (looked a lot and saw no NH35 models) and, more importantly to me, they do not offer the Blue Dial with black bezel option.


US $95.55 51％ Off | corgeut Watch Top brand Waterproof Japan NH35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch full steel sapphire calendar business Male Clock








103.35US $ 47% OFF|corgeut Watch Top brand Waterproof Japan NH35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch full steel sapphire calendar business Male Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





No blue dial though.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Ben Nevis " Royal Oak "'homage &#8230; £11 Ali express


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I reordered the Phylida Aqua Terra after having a problem with my first one and getting a refund. I could easily make this an everyday watch if I didn't have to worry about neglecting my others.

























Edit: this is the strap I have on it but I put some leather conditioner on it which has darkened it a little. Think I'll buy some more of these straps at some stage.
AU $22.90 20%OFF | Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps








19.94US $ 5% OFF|Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Basket is full !

Let me share a bit : do you still order from a phone app to reduce the price ? It seemed cheaper a bit before, not sure if it is still, or maybe for watches only (i have not seen clearly this for other products, have you ?)

Nakzen : 2 roman figures models
Which one would you chose ?








24.89US $ 47% OFF|New NAKZEN Top Brand Luxury Fashion Mens Watches Big Dia Stainless Steel Quartz Watch Men Sport Male Clock Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













28.99US $ 35% OFF|NAKZEN Brand Luxury Cool Men Quartz Watch Gentleman Retro Leather Waterproof Watches Sapphire Movement Male Dress Wristwatch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Phylida, but with no logo versions for me, this name i don't know ..makes me think of a disease 
Is there one that must be avoided ?








72.1US $ 40% de réduction|PHYLIDA – montre bracelet en cristal saphir pour homme, accessoire de mode, à remontage automatique, avec Date, classique, 40mm | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com













89.0US $ 40% de réduction|PHYLIDA – montre automatique mécanique de luxe, 39mm, éclair, à main, 10 bars, étanche, cadran blanc Orange, 100M WR | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





addies pilot watch









72.8US $ 65% de réduction|Addies – Montre Pilote De Plongée 200m, Automatique, Mécanique, Lumineuse C3, Pour Hommes, En Cristal Saphir, Nh35 - Montres Sport - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





also from Qimei : have you tried them ? 
Is there one better than the others (from specs viewpoint) : 
I like this one 








87.5US $ 50% de réduction|QIMEI – montre de plongée en plein air au Design classique des Forces spéciales américaines utt, Sport militaire, sm8016c | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





Do you add them all to basket or buying list ? Basket looks too tempting


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I ended up ordered a few more bits in the end.

I just couldn't resist any longer at this price.
They didn't have the full brushed version available at the Cronos store.








235.0US $ 23% OFF|Cronos Vintage Diving Watches 200m Water Resistant Pt5000 Steel Band Ceramic Rotating Bezel Full Luminous Dial Calendar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Bliger Explorer homage 36mm version.








73.5US $ 30% OFF|Bliger 36mm Polished Automatic Men Watch Oyster Bracelet Nh35a Miyota 8215 Pt5000 Movement Sapphire Crystal Green Luminous Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ugh....I was going to hold off since I wasn't going to be around to receive any packages, but this was too good to pass up. Cheapest I saw it by quite a bit. Wasn't worth it at $240, but just over $200 I couldn't pass it up.

*San Martin's New Explorer for $208*









228.78US $ 38% OFF|San Martin Men Watch Oyster Bracelet Sport Retro Luxury Sapphire NH35 Mechanical Watches 10Bar Luminous Automatic Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Soon. Soon. It's in the post but I want it nooooow.









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I reordered the Phylida Aqua Terra after having a problem with my first one and getting a refund. I could easily make this an everyday watch if I didn't have to worry about neglecting my others.
> View attachment 15960955
> 
> View attachment 15960956
> ...


That brown and green combo is stunning


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Bliger Explorer homage 36mm version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That 36mm homage is exactly what I'm looking for. Will wait for your review before purchasing.

EDIT: Any idea what the lume is like on these bligers?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

tresconik said:


> That 36mm homage is exactly what I'm looking for. Will wait for your review before purchasing.
> 
> EDIT: Any idea what the lume is like on these bligers?


From my experience, the lume isn't normally that good. About on par with older Pagani Design watches I'd say.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Any recommendation with kind of metal bracelet to get on Ali to par it with my new San Martin SN0068-G? 
SN068-G is that turtle with the Kanagawa wave/ Mother of pearl dial that comes only on a rubber strap.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

spacecat said:


> Any recommendation with kind of metal bracelet to get on Ali to par it with my new San Martin SN0068-G?
> SN068-G is that turtle with the Kanagawa wave/ Mother of pearl dial that comes only on a rubber strap.


Isn't that one a bead blasted looking case? That would certainly limit, for me, the SS bracelet options.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Isn't that one a bead blasted looking case? That would certainly limit, for me, the SS bracelet options.
> View attachment 15961754


I think its circular brushing on top, polished on the sides. 
Rdunae has a sandblasted 6105-8000 case with a similar coloured metal bezel insert.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

spacecat said:


> Any recommendation with kind of metal bracelet to get on Ali to par it with my new San Martin SN0068-G?
> SN068-G is that turtle with the Kanagawa wave/ Mother of pearl dial that comes only on a rubber strap.


finding one that will actually fit the case is going to be impossible I think. so any straight endlink one should look pretty good. I've seen the MOP version on a mesh/melainese strap and it looked pretty good if you are into that.
otherwise any carlywet one should be pretty decent.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

spacecat said:


> Any recommendation with kind of metal bracelet to get on Ali to par it with my new San Martin SN0068-G?
> SN068-G is that turtle with the Kanagawa wave/ Mother of pearl dial that comes only on a rubber strap.


I am partial to a steel shark mesh myself... Strong, comfortable, cheap and I love the look of them without a bar end-link. They can also be brushed to suit a brushed case with a scotchbrite pad, I did the one on the Dagaz Aurora 2nd from left bottom row. Only thing is you need to cut them to size, I use a 1mm cutting disc on an angle grinder.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

Hamiltonos? didn't see this one posted and thought it look interesting...









161.5US $ 15% OFF|Homage Mens Watch Hml-h704 Black Dial Wath Automatic Mechanical Japan Nh35 Us Army Retro Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





also this one...









129.94US $ 27% OFF|Retro 36mm Quartz Stainless Steel Men Watches Strong Luminous 10atm Bubble Sapphire Glass Military Wrist Watch For Male Men Gift - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

FORMULa said:


> Hamiltonos? didn't see this one posted and thought it look interesting...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The dirty dozen one seems a tad overpriced for a Quartz. Just wondering what's inside. If it had an auto seagull I wouldnt think twice


----------



## RavenWindrunner (Feb 10, 2019)

Anyone seen or purchased this Tesen GMT, it looks almost identical to the Pagani gmt but with different branding. It's a solid 15 dollars Canadian cheaper than the cheapest Pagani gmt I've found. Almost 20% off. Based on the limited reviews it seems the same.

The 3 link/h link bracelet even has a glide lock system.

C$ 75.39 60%OFF | Tesen new design luxury men s mechanical watch GMT dual time zone sapphire glass waterproof luminous reloj hombre








145.76US $ |Tesen new design luxury men s mechanical watch GMT dual time zone sapphire glass waterproof luminous reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Cheap Ali strap to complement the colors of the Proxima. Loving it 








It's funny how a watch like this is usually considered "big", as a mainly G-Shock collector even this watch (44mm) is rather small (6.75" wrist).
It's all relative I guess.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Cheap Ali strap to complement the colors of the Proxima. Loving it
> View attachment 15962537
> 
> It's funny how a watch like this is usually considered "big", as a mainly G-Shock collector even this watch (44mm) is rather small (6.75" wrist).
> It's all relative I guess.


Perfect combination 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I broke down and bought the SD1970 for under $80 all in. AliExpress just scared me because my order does not reflect the in-store, Summer Sale $8 coupon, but my PayPal was only charged $79.73 total.

















87.56US $ 78% OFF|Sd1970 Steeldive Brand 44mm Men Nh35 Dive Watch With Ceramic Bezel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













This LIGE smartwatch looks like it packs a lot of features in an attractive case, for only $20.








24.99US $ 90% OFF|Lige 2021 Bluetooth Answer Call Smart Watch Men Full Touch Dial Call Fitness Tracker Ip67 Waterproof 4g Rom Smartwatch For Women - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> I broke down and bought the SD1970 for under $80 all in. AliExpress just scared me because my order does not reflect the extra $8 coupon, but my PayPal was only charged $79.73 total.
> 
> View attachment 15962562
> 
> ...


What's the extra $8 coupon?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Phylida Speedmaster in stock. Better hurry! 3 left in total.

Tintin: 181.08US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

Black 181.08US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Watch Solid Stainless Steel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> I ended up ordered a few more bits in the end.
> 
> I just couldn't resist any longer at this price.
> They didn't have the full brushed version available at the Cronos store.
> ...


I think I'll get the Explorer 36mm for my wife and swap the dial for something a bit simpler or feminine. Perhaps a white dial.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> I think I'll get the Explorer 36mm for my wife and swap the dial for something a bit simpler or feminine. Perhaps a white dial.


Why not go directly for one of these?








127.0US $ 50% OFF|New Parnis 36mm Silver Dial Men Watch Luxury Brand Automatic Women Elegant Diamond Stainless Bracelet Mechanical Watches Pa2112 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Why not go directly for one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw that and actually showed it to her a while ago, but she didn't go for the name...if you know I mean. Instead, I went with the sterile dial which I can change later. She doesn't like the fluted bezel either. I have an explorer dial and some spare merc hands, so I think she'll dig that. I also got the jubilee bracelet version and the Seiko movement vs the Miyota. The price was stupid cheap after coupons.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Techme said:


> I saw that and actually showed it to her a while ago, but she didn't go for the name...if you know I mean. Instead, I went with the sterile dial which I can change later. She doesn't like the fluted bezel either. I have an explorer dial and some spare merc hands, so I think she'll dig that. I also got the jubilee bracelet version and the Seiko movement vs the Miyota. The price was stupid cheap after coupons.


Lol, I'll never look at another Parnis the same again 😂


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Lol, I'll never look at another Parnis the same again


She didn't have her reading glasses on. It was still a resounding, 'No.'


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> I saw that and actually showed it to her a while ago, but she didn't go for the name...if you know I mean.


Yes, 11:45 is the most suggestive time. Take a look.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

JojX said:


> The dirty dozen one seems a tad overpriced for a Quartz. Just wondering what's inside. If it had an auto seagull I wouldnt think twice


I bought this model from another seller:
Product Parameters
Model: S182019 Quartz Military Watch
Movement: Seiko VD78
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Dial Diameter: 36mm
Dial Thickness: 11mm（not including glass）
Dial Type: Black
Dial Features: Filled with Swiss Supper Luminous, two colors
Waterproof: 100M
Glass: Sapphire Crystal, AR Coating
Hands: Luminous Coating
Strap Material:Nylon or Leather
Strap Width:18mm
Strap Length: 23cm
Luminous: Swiss Super Luminous
Crown: Screw-in lock
Weight: About 70g

. Yes, the prices for quartz watches of this kind are not encouraging.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> What's the extra $8 coupon?


There was a discount, and an $8 store coupon for the Summer Sale, bring the before tax price to less than $75. With Texas state sales tax (based on billing address), my final price was $79.73.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

pablo37 said:


> I bought this model from another seller:
> Product Parameters
> Model: S182019 Quartz Military Watch
> Movement: Seiko VD78
> ...


Thanks. Can you provide a link please?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Here is my SM Kanagawa and also my review Dalla Prefettura di Kanagawa alla Piana Campigiana, dal monte Fuji al monte Morello: San Martin SN0068-G - cccp-forum.it


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Danilao said:


> Here is my SM Kanagawa and also my review Dalla Prefettura di Kanagawa alla Piana Campigiana, dal monte Fuji al monte Morello: San Martin SN0068-G - cccp-forum.it
> 
> View attachment 15963063


Nice review once I translated it into English:
https://translate.google.com/transl...ww.cccp-forum.it/mb/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2643
Good macros of the watch and its parts. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

JojX said:


> Thanks. Can you provide a link please?


You will need to write to the seller. He is a sociable and sane person who will help with the purchase. https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050027...3.1541260282.1624712639-2009010372.1624712639


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

Techme said:


> Phylida Speedmaster in stock. Better hurry! 3 left in total.
> 
> Tintin: 181.08US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> Black 181.08US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Watch Solid Stainless Steel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


At time of posting it was out of stock but I managed to snatch the last Tintin two hours ago!

I've been trying for months!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Robot With Feelings said:


> At time of posting it was out of stock but I managed to snatch the last Tintin two hours ago!
> 
> I've been trying for months!


Well worth it. I had set up an alert for one, and waited ages until I finally got the alert a few months ago, in the middle of the night my phone. I jumped out of bed at some crazy hour (3am I think it was) and bought immediately. Over time, it has become one of my favourites. In fact, I wore mine all day yesterday. You will love yours.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Well worth it. I had set up an alert for one, and waited ages until I finally got the alert a few months ago, in the middle of the night my phone. I jumped out of bed at some crazy hour (3am I think it was) and bought immediately. Over time, it has become one of my favourites. In fact, I wore mine all day yesterday. You will love yours.


How do you set alerts mate? That would be really handy to know


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> How do you set alerts mate? That would be really handy to know


Add the out of stock item to your Wish List (by clicking on the heart symbol in the item description). Then go to your Wish List and click on "Alert Settings". This popup will appear, where you can choose to have it alert you when items go on sale.

This worked for me well with the Tintin: I got an email immediately Phylida put a batch on sale. After I posted this on Reddit, a few other people said they got it working too. Unfortunately, some people said they couldn't get it to work. So, maybe it is a bit unstable. Worth trying though.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I broke down and bought the SD1970 for under $80 all in. AliExpress just scared me because my order does not reflect the in-store, Summer Sale $8 coupon, but my PayPal was only charged $79.73 total.
> 
> View attachment 15962562
> 
> ...


I've found the Steeldive Willard to be a heckuva lot of watch for its going price. I hope, HR, that you will find the same.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

JojX said:


> The dirty dozen one seems a tad overpriced for a Quartz. Just wondering what's inside. If it had an auto seagull I wouldnt think twice


I've been waiting for a dirty dozen hommage since I knew about aliexpress. Too bad it is a quartz. I bet that an auto or manual winding version would be a best seller. Maybe even with a 40mm case


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I've been waiting for a dirty dozen hommage since I knew about aliexpress. Too bad it is a quartz. I bet that an auto or manual winding version would be a best seller. Maybe even with a 40mm case





https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002530573437.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.100009.4.637e4469qWxP9p&gps-id=pcDetailLeftTopSell&scm=1007.13482.95643.0&scm_id=1007.13482.95643.0&scm-url=1007.13482.95643.0&pvid=4a7ea6ed-519c-4864-9d95-ec01d4a17d5c&_t=gps-id:pcDetailLeftTopSell,scm-url:1007.13482.95643.0,pvid:4a7ea6ed-519c-4864-9d95-ec01d4a17d5c,tpp_buckets:21387%230%23231037%237&_ga=2.258027210.1541260282.1624712639-2009010372.1624712639




https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002648755257.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.100009.5.637e4469qWxP9p&gps-id=pcDetailLeftTopSell&scm=1007.13482.95643.0&scm_id=1007.13482.95643.0&scm-url=1007.13482.95643.0&pvid=4a7ea6ed-519c-4864-9d95-ec01d4a17d5c&_t=gps-id:pcDetailLeftTopSell,scm-url:1007.13482.95643.0,pvid:4a7ea6ed-519c-4864-9d95-ec01d4a17d5c,tpp_buckets:21387%230%23231037%237&_ga=2.4375155.1541260282.1624712639-2009010372.1624712639


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

pablo37 said:


> https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002530573437.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.100009.4.637e4469qWxP9p&gps-id=pcDetailLeftTopSell&scm=1007.13482.95643.0&scm_id=1007.13482.95643.0&scm-url=1007.13482.95643.0&pvid=4a7ea6ed-519c-4864-9d95-ec01d4a17d5c&_t=gps-id:pcDetailLeftTopSell,scm-url:1007.13482.95643.0,pvid:4a7ea6ed-519c-4864-9d95-ec01d4a17d5c,tpp_buckets:21387%230%23231037%237&_ga=2.258027210.1541260282.1624712639-2009010372.1624712639
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LInk to same item in English:








167.16US $ 16% OFF|Blank Dial Small Dial Watch Nh35 Nato Strap Wristwatch Jam Tangan Military W10 Vintage Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Docrwm said:


> LInk to same item in English:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but this is not a "dirty dozen" type: it does not have the small seconds subdial


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> Thanks, but this is not a "dirty dozen" type: it does not have the small seconds subdial


Simply the link to the one posted but in English not Russian.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Docrwm said:


> Simply the link to the one posted but in English not Russian.


Yes I know. But the watch linked is not a dirty dozen replica. It is a military watch, but not the dirty dozen type. See the original post, second watch linked.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> Yes I know. But the watch linked is not a dirty dozen replica. It is a military watch, but not the dirty dozen type. See the original post, second watch linked.











189.0US $ |G10 Models Vintage Watch Nh35 Super Luminous Automatic stainless steel Wrist Watch Nato Strap Of World War 2 British Army Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

this is the "dirty dozen" one:








129.94US $ 27% OFF|Retro 36mm Quartz Stainless Steel Men Watches Strong Luminous 10atm Bubble Sapphire Glass Military Wrist Watch For Male Men Gift - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

pablo37 said:


> https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002530573437.html?spm=a2g0o.detail.100009.4.637e4469qWxP9p&gps-id=pcDetailLeftTopSell&scm=1007.13482.95643.0&scm_id=1007.13482.95643.0&scm-url=1007.13482.95643.0&pvid=4a7ea6ed-519c-4864-9d95-ec01d4a17d5c&_t=gps-id:pcDetailLeftTopSell,scm-url:1007.13482.95643.0,pvid:4a7ea6ed-519c-4864-9d95-ec01d4a17d5c,tpp_buckets:21387%230%23231037%237&_ga=2.258027210.1541260282.1624712639-2009010372.1624712639
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dirty dozen watches HAVE TO have a small second hand at 6.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Merkur watches has a 38mm (or 36?) Dirty dozen homage comming. they allready posted a photo of the case, and some photos of the watch they are going to pay tribute too with their issue. movement will be Chinese Standard Tongij, modified to a small second subdial at 6.

the case:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CP217HRFlTU/

the inspiration:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPatOuNF5Ct/

their small seconds movement:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CPX5h6sFTvg/

if you don't like the homage and don't mind that is just a Tongij movement, they also have a more unique Chinese looking piece. i guess its some fantasy retro style and not based on a real watch , but it could might have existed back then in the glorious days.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CPVIYl0F6bj/


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

spacecat said:


> their small seconds movement:


Have they mentioned an exhibition caseback anywhere? I have a soft spot for visible mechanical movements (especially since that one has some perlage and blue screws. It would be kind of a waste to put pretty movements into a watch with a solid back, but I've seen it before.
The case size is also nice. Budget mechanical watches with exhibition case backs are surprisingly rare. The only other options I know of use the Seagull 6497/8 copy and are 41mm+ in diameter as a result. Hopefully they will make other versions with different dials and/or case finishing.

NINJA: Looked at the Merkur website right after posting this, seems like a solid back...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

spacecat said:


> Merkur watches has a 38mm (or 36?) Dirty dozen homage comming. they allready posted a photo of the case, and some photos of the watch they are going to pay tribute too with their issue. movement will be Chinese Standard Tongij, modified to a small second subdial at 6.
> 
> the case:
> 
> ...


There's something wrong with the proportions here. The hands are too thin (why cathedral???!!!), the numbers are too big and not enough spaced out, the subdial is a joke. Compared to the omega above it looks as if it was designed by someone who hasnt got a clue


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Docrwm said:


> 189.0US $ |G10 Models Vintage Watch Nh35 Super Luminous Automatic stainless steel Wrist Watch Nato Strap Of World War 2 British Army Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I give up. You're right. that's a "dirty dozen" watch... ?


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Merkur watches has a 38mm (or 36?) Dirty dozen homage comming. they allready posted a photo of the case, and some photos of the watch they are going to pay tribute too with their issue. movement will be Chinese Standard Tongij, modified to a small second subdial at 6.
> 
> the case:
> 
> ...


Great news. Hope to see the dirty dozen type on AliExpress soon 🙂


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> this is the "dirty dozen" one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like that would be easy to reproduce using an ST1700A hand wind, or the slightly thicker ST1701 automatic.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacecat said:


> Merkur watches has a 38mm (or 36?) Dirty dozen homage comming. they allready posted a photo of the case, and some photos of the watch they are going to pay tribute too with their issue. movement will be Chinese Standard Tongij, modified to a small second subdial at 6.
> 
> the case:
> 
> ...


For what Merkur will charge, there's no excuse not to use a Sea-Gull ST1700A. Better quality movement and 54 hours PR vs 40 hours for a Tongji hand wind.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> For what Merkur will charge, there's no excuse not to use a Sea-Gull ST1700A. Better quality movement and 54 hours PR vs 40 hours for a Tongji hand wind.


Three is an excuse... Larger profit margin... They probably thought if Invicta can do it so can we...

There are some working automatic tongjis out there with acceptable accuracies and real auto winding but I would almost never want one in a watch costing more than 40-50 euros.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like that would be easy to reproduce using an ST1700A hand wind, or the slightly thicker ST1701 automatic.


An ST17 hand wind is s_o_ close to being a drop in replacement for a VD78 quartz - overall height and stem height are pretty much exactly the same, diameter is close enough but the ST17 sub-second post is half a millimetre lower, so no dice.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I ordered some watch straps on AliExpress about a month ago. A couple of days ago the status changed to "Shipment Cancelled by the Seller", which was a new one for me.

AliExpress wrote to me automatically, asking "Would you like a refund, because your order will not arrive?" I clicked that I would, and immediately received back this message: "The dispute has been closed today and we have made a mediation. *Final resolution:* Partial refund."

The partial refund is for roughly 95% of the price paid. No explanation for why it is only a partial refund and for why they have withheld 5%. Is that normal?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I ordered some watch straps on AliExpress about a month ago. A couple of days ago the status changed to "Shipment Cancelled by the Seller", which was a new one for me.
> 
> AliExpress wrote to me automatically, asking "Would you like a refund, because your order will not arrive?" I clicked that I would, and immediately received back this message: "The dispute has been closed today and we have made a mediation. *Final resolution:* Partial refund."
> 
> The partial refund is for roughly 95% of the price paid. No explanation for why it is only a partial refund and for why they have withheld 5%. Is that normal?


Wow, they are getting desperate. That's super disappointing. No only did you have to wait a long time, you got nothing...and both cost you.

When they offered the refund was there any mention of money being withheld?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> I ordered some watch straps on AliExpress about a month ago. A couple of days ago the status changed to "Shipment Cancelled by the Seller", which was a new one for me.
> 
> AliExpress wrote to me automatically, asking "Would you like a refund, because your order will not arrive?" I clicked that I would, and immediately received back this message: "The dispute has been closed today and we have made a mediation. *Final resolution:* Partial refund."
> 
> The partial refund is for roughly 95% of the price paid. No explanation for why it is only a partial refund and for why they have withheld 5%. Is that normal?


That's kinda 💩 💩 .

So, here's the explanation you didn't / won't get:
_
" Hello friend. Don't worry! We keep money. No straps for you. You go now, ok? No? You not go? You want full refund? You bad boi. Buy another strap. We keep money for that too. " _


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

That would make me want to go full Karen.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jugsy said:


> That would make me want to go full Karen.


What size?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> Wow, they are getting desperate. That's super disappointing. No only did you have to wait a long time, you got nothing...and both cost you.
> 
> When they offered the refund was there any mention of money being withheld?


No. No mention of it at all. Now, to be fair, it was only about $2 withheld (roughly 5% of the order price). The message from AliExpress, though, simply said "Would you like a refund?" which I said I would. I guess I would have still said yes if they had asked "would you like a partial refund of 95%?". Weird that they never mentioned it.

Also, it says the dispute has been closed without me or the seller being able to comment on it. Previously, disputes have had me write something, then the seller write something, etc. In this case, it was completely automated by AliExpress.

And immediately, it says the refund has been issued to my bank and should arrive within 3 days.

So, very fast and simple, but the 5% deduction is a mystery.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> No. No mention of it at all. Now, to be fair, it was only about $2 withheld (roughly 5% of the order price). The message from AliExpress, though, simply said "Would you like a refund?" which I said I would. I guess I would have still said yes if they had asked "would you like a partial refund of 95%?". Weird that they never mentioned it.
> 
> Also, it says the dispute has been closed without me or the seller being able to comment on it. Previously, disputes have had me write something, then the seller write something, etc. In this case, it was completely automated by AliExpress.
> 
> ...


Any chance that final $2 was a coupon?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> What size?
> 
> View attachment 15964812


Haha, look all of those options tempt me but I'd probably just be option number one: A Karen. If I could figure out how, I'd also take up option 2 and make a complaint.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Any chance that final $2 was a coupon?


No, I checked exactly how much went out of my bank account when I paid for the straps, and the refund is about 5% less than that. Definitely not due to coupons. Plus, the dispute decision does say "Partial refund".


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> No, I checked exactly how much went out of my bank account when I paid for the straps, and the refund is about 5% less than that. Definitely not due to coupons. Plus, the dispute decision does say "Partial refund".


I was about to have another guess at exchange rate until I read your last sentence stating "partial refund". Man that's really poor form by AliExpress.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

On a more positive note, really enjoying my first bronze Ali watch today


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> That's kinda 💩 💩 .
> 
> So, here's the explanation you didn't / won't get:
> 
> _" Hello friend. Don't worry! We keep money. No straps for you. You go now, ok? No? You not go? You want full refund? You bad boi. Buy another strap. We keep money for that too. " _


Plus i'd add , "we can offer you a $10 coupon on next purchase "
THis is what they offered me recently, they wanted me to send the watch back to them, so that they can repair it for me ; they would not refund 30$ for this is half of the price, and AE said that there is good communication with the seller so, please go on. Then i told them i need 28€ to send back the watch...Will they help ? Seems Ali is ok with that. 
(also , seller asked for 5 stars )


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I was about to have another guess at exchange rate until I read your last sentence stating "partial refund". Man that's really poor form by AliExpress.


I figured it out. They have refunded the costs of the straps, but not the shipping cost. A bit strange, given that shipping was cancelled. But at least I figured out where they get the numbers from.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> No. No mention of it at all. Now, to be fair, it was only about $2 withheld (roughly 5% of the order price). The message from AliExpress, though, simply said "Would you like a refund?" which I said I would. I guess I would have still said yes if they had asked "would you like a partial refund of 95%?". Weird that they never mentioned it.
> 
> Also, it says the dispute has been closed without me or the seller being able to comment on it. Previously, disputes have had me write something, then the seller write something, etc. In this case, it was completely automated by AliExpress.
> 
> ...


Is this "customs costs" ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I figured it out. They have refunded the costs of the straps, but not the shipping cost. A bit strange, given that shipping was cancelled. But at least I figured out where they get the numbers from.


That's still not good enough. You paid for shipping (or it was factored into the price) and you got nothing. At no time ever should you buy something, not get it and be out of pocket. The seller should bare that.

Might I add, the only shipping issues I've ever had is when the sellers cheap out with the absolute budget, paddle boat shipping option. Shipping option is a deal breaker for me now. I don't want to wait 75 days, do the dispute lottery, order again, then wait again. It defeats the advantage of AliExpress when I can buy locally with fast delivery and unrivalled consumer protection. I get there's a pandemic, but it's not new.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I ordered some watch straps on AliExpress about a month ago. A couple of days ago the status changed to "Shipment Cancelled by the Seller", which was a new one for me.
> 
> AliExpress wrote to me automatically, asking "Would you like a refund, because your order will not arrive?" I clicked that I would, and immediately received back this message: "The dispute has been closed today and we have made a mediation. *Final resolution:* Partial refund."
> 
> The partial refund is for roughly 95% of the price paid. No explanation for why it is only a partial refund and for why they have withheld 5%. Is that normal?


I'm not sure how good your banks are in the Philippines but certainly I've had Citi HK chase British Airways when they pulled off a stunt like that.

The bank may pay out of pocket though, which isn't exactly the outcome you want.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I'm not sure how good your banks are in the Philippines but certainly I've had Citi HK chase British Airways when they pulled off a stunt like that.
> 
> The bank may pay out of pocket though, which isn't exactly the outcome you want.


I am in the Czech republic, not the Phillippines (the flags certainly are very similar though). Given that it was only around $2 they withheld, I am not too worried about it, and just leave it there. I was just surprised they gave no explanation for it. Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not exactly an AliExpress watch, but I know a few people on here bought the Exciton watch last year, and others expressed their interest in the Exciton II.

The Exciton II now has a Kickstarter page, where you can sign up for launch notification, and the funding campaign will start on that page on 2nd July.

For those who already have an original Exciton, I have been informed that you will be able to buy the bracelet separately, for 60GBP, including delivery.









The Exciton II - Automatic Dive Watch 38 mm Miyota 9015


Canadian and British designed Skindiver Inspired Tool Dive Watch




www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I ordered some watch straps on AliExpress about a month ago. A couple of days ago the status changed to "Shipment Cancelled by the Seller", which was a new one for me.
> 
> AliExpress wrote to me automatically, asking "Would you like a refund, because your order will not arrive?" I clicked that I would, and immediately received back this message: "The dispute has been closed today and we have made a mediation. *Final resolution:* Partial refund."
> 
> The partial refund is for roughly 95% of the price paid. No explanation for why it is only a partial refund and for why they have withheld 5%. Is that normal?


Who is the seller, will make sure to avoid.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Very disappointed, received my Corgeut v3 speedy just the other day and discovered that the hour hand is sticking on the 6 o clock subdial.

Now I get all the joy of the AliExpress dispute process.  
I don't want to spend £30 to ship back a £50 watch but neither do I want a partial refund as the watch is currently unusable as it is right now. There's no 'cheap' watchmakers around here either that I could pay to fix it for me.

Has anyone had any success in getting the cost of return shipping refunded? Would appreciate any other suggestions too.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Irrelevant message deleted after reading the follow up messages. Sorry!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> Very disappointed, received my Corgeut v3 speedy just the other day and discovered that the hour hand is sticking on the 6 o clock subdial.
> 
> Now I get all the joy of the AliExpress dispute process.
> I don't want to spend £30 to ship back a £50 watch but neither do I want a partial refund as the watch is currently unusable as it is right now. There's no 'cheap' watchmakers around here either that I could pay to fix it for me.
> ...


"Q" code shipping label Merkur - Terrible customer service


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

percysmith said:


> "Q" code shipping label Merkur - Terrible customer service


Thanks percysmith, I hadn't seen that.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Ben Nevis Royal Oak homage £11


----------



## qwerp (Jul 23, 2014)

Apologies if this is off-topic but I purchased a San Martin watch during the recent AliExpress Sale, from the "San Martin Official Store".

The logistics provider keeps returning the parcel to the sender. It's the third time now and the seller is not telling me why. What games are they playing? Are they not happy with the sale price? Am I entitled to a full refund?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

qwerp said:


> Apologies if this is off-topic but I purchased a San Martin watch during the recent AliExpress Sale, from the "San Martin Official Store".
> 
> The logistics provider keeps returning the parcel to the sender. It's the third time now and the seller is not telling me why. What games are they playing? Are they not happy with the sale price? Am I entitled to a full refund?


Can you show us a screenshot? Minus the tracking number and personal details of course. There's often a bit of bouncing around different locations before they leave China. I doubt very much it has anything to do with them not being happy with the sale price. I also doubt you'd be entitled to a refund this soon, you'll need to give it a chance to get to you.

Edit: here's some detailed tracking of my San Martin purchase during the sale for reference.


----------



## qwerp (Jul 23, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Can you show us a screenshot?


Thanks for your reply. It's frustrating as hell because the seller keeps dodging the question. I have zero confidence it's going to show up at my door.

Which SN watch did you buy and which tracking site are you using? Yours already in Sydney? Jelly!!!

Here's my screenshots:


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

qwerp said:


> Thanks for your reply. It's frustrating as hell because the seller keeps dodging the question. I have zero confidence it's going to show up at my door.
> 
> Which SN watch did you buy and which tracking site are you using? Yours already in Sydney? Jelly!!!
> 
> ...








Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking


Parcel Tracking Worldwide. Track Parcel in USA. Global postal tracking from eBay, AliExpress, ASOS, Shein, Amazon. Tracking packages from China, UK, Germany




parcelsapp.com





I got the Sterile San Martin MOP Turtle. Yeah pretty happy with how my items are tracking, I think my first arrival from the sale could even be tomorrow but it's just a strap. What did you buy? Yeah your tracking does look a bit frustrating but hopefully it gets a move on soon.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

qwerp said:


> Apologies if this is off-topic but I purchased a San Martin watch during the recent AliExpress Sale, from the "San Martin Official Store".
> 
> The logistics provider keeps returning the parcel to the sender. It's the third time now and the seller is not telling me why. What games are they playing? Are they not happy with the sale price? Am I entitled to a full refund?


1. Southern China logistic problem causing first mile problems. Yantian port (which is the equivalent of Port Botany for Shenzhen/Guangzhou/Dongguan) has been hit with an outbreak of cases Best of Ali-Xpress? . While I believe San Martin will generally ship their products by air, I can imagine other shippers are moving their goods from Yantian to Guangzhou Baiyun Airport who has the only direct flight from Southern China to Australia so backlog must be huge. San Martin can theoretically transship their goods thru where I am in Hong Kong but they have to work with SF Express or some other shipper with a HK presence which will break their budget. So they keep trying to send their goods thru Guangzhou Baiyun and maybe even their transport co's warehouse is out of space.

2. They keep trying to send to NSW, Austria.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Very disappointed, received my Corgeut v3 speedy just the other day and discovered that the hour hand is sticking on the 6 o clock subdial.
> 
> Now I get all the joy of the AliExpress dispute process.
> I don't want to spend £30 to ship back a £50 watch but neither do I want a partial refund as the watch is currently unusable as it is right now. There's no 'cheap' watchmakers around here either that I could pay to fix it for me.
> ...


So the latest update is that they've offered a full refund but it does NOT include return postage. I've added a comment to my original statement to point that out.

My question is - should I also reject the proposal, stating that they need to pay return postage? I'm worried that if I reject it, I may get nothing at all.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Request full refund without returning the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> So the latest update is that they've offered a full refund but it does NOT include return postage. I've added a comment to my original statement to point that out.
> 
> My question is - should I also reject the proposal, stating that they need to pay return postage? I'm worried that if I reject it, I may get nothing at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Happened to me, I accepted to contribute with the return fees. Overall that's a small expense vs. the full refund and it allowed to turn the page on a defective watch...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Returned the phylida:








bought the bliger:








The phylida had everything misaligned. Must have got a faulty one. But not the first dodgy watch from them. Put a matte insert on the blieger, now waiting for the black date disk. When it arrives I'll check the water resistance and will seal it to make it swimmable. I realize it's nh35 vs pt5000 but I somehow prefer the seiko one. Even with the inferior (?) movement I find the bliger a much better deal at 100 dollars less.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

the seller has little to non influence on the shipping process once the items leave their warehouse. 
i had a couple of times the return to sender issue. seller told me all they can do is to agree to a full refund request. guess the issue lies with how corona still affects logistics and world wide shipping. living in a area that tries to reach zero covid with a lot of restriction will not help. 
don't blame sellers for that. and with the global pandemic going into the 16th month they might get a bit tired to explain that to their customers over and over again.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> So the latest update is that they've offered a full refund but it does NOT include return postage. I've added a comment to my original statement to point that out.
> 
> My question is - should I also reject the proposal, stating that they need to pay return postage? I'm worried that if I reject it, I may get nothing at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Did you pay with Paypal?
If so, have you activated the Paypal "returns on us" offer?
My return shipping with Royal Mail International Tracked and Signed was £16.30 paid online.
Paypal paid me £15 (15 is the max they pay for return shipping costs). So it only cost me £1.30 in the end.

(I had to return a watch to Merkur in Beijing China. The watch was DOA and they refused to pay return shipping, then after weeks of waiting they sent me a repaired/exchange watch instead of new, without the warranty card, tags, cloth etc. I bought 3 watches from them but I will not buy from them again because of this.)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

16610LV said:


> Did you pay with Paypal?
> If so, have you activated the Paypal "returns on us" offer?
> My return shipping with Royal Mail International Tracked and Signed was £16.30 paid online.
> Paypal paid me £15 (15 is the max they pay for return shipping costs). So it only cost me £1.30 in the end.
> ...


Thanks but unfortunately I paid directly via the AliExpress app on my credit card.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Ok, I have 4 orders being shipped to me. 2 watches and 2 straps, etc. 3 of them show what's going on and their status (even if its a bit weird and criptic) but one keeps saying Tracking Unavailable. Its actually the first item I ordered. I tried some of the alternative tracking systems online and they all return the same info. 
2021-06-23 23:37









Delivering
[China]Parcel ready for dispatch

Any idea as this is actually the watch I was most looking forward to and its had the same status for 4-5 days now?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> Ok, I have 4 orders being shipped to me. 2 watches and 2 straps, etc. 3 of them show what's going on and their status (even if its a bit weird and criptic) but one keeps saying Tracking Unavailable. Its actually the first item I ordered. I tried some of the alternative tracking systems online and they all return the same info.
> 2021-06-23 23:37
> 
> 
> ...


It happens sometimes. What I do when this happens is that I ask the seller when they are going to ship the goods. If they say they have shipped it I ask them to provide the tracking source. It typically happens they haven't sent the stuff butusually after my mild prompt the tracking info begins to show up in Ali.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

JojX said:


> It happens sometimes. What I do when this happens is that I ask the seller when they are going to ship the goods. If they say they have shipped it I ask them to provide the tracking source. It typically happens they haven't sent the stuff butusually after my mild prompt the tracking info begins to show up in Ali.


Thanks.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Waldo67 said:


> An ST17 hand wind is s_o_ close to being a drop in replacement for a VD78 quartz - overall height and stem height are pretty much exactly the same, diameter is close enough but the ST17 sub-second post is half a millimetre lower, so no dice.


So the dial would require the smallest of modifications? I wasn't suggesting this as a buyer mod, but an initial production decision. 0.5mm doesn't sound like a major redesign.


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> So the dial would require the smallest of modifications? I wasn't suggesting this as a buyer mod, but an initial production decision. 0.5mm doesn't sound like a major redesign.


Yep that's pretty much it - 1mm wider dial and slightly larger hands needed. Great excuse to increase the size of the case as well.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> So the latest update is that they've offered a full refund but it does NOT include return postage. I've added a comment to my original statement to point that out.
> 
> My question is - should I also reject the proposal, stating that they need to pay return postage? I'm worried that if I reject it, I may get nothing at all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


I woke up this morning to find out that AliExpress has cancelled the dispute with NO refund. 

Really pissed off about that. I've messaged the seller and will see if they respond. Next step is to take it to my credit card company.

Buying watches off AliExpress is all fun and games until something goes wrong and then you're screwed.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mrwomble said:


> I woke up this morning to find out that AliExpress has cancelled the dispute with NO refund.
> 
> Really pissed off about that. I've messaged the seller and will see if they respond. Next step is to take it to my credit card company.
> 
> ...


The way some people have described the dispute process ending abruptly like this without resolution is definitely concerning. They really need to work out a better system. Even if they just said this is our final offer when it gets to that stage, it would be an improvement.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I woke up this morning to find out that AliExpress has cancelled the dispute with NO refund.
> 
> Really pissed off about that. I've messaged the seller and will see if they respond. Next step is to take it to my credit card company.
> 
> ...


Each dispute I opened, Aliexpress mentioned a deadline for me to accept the decision, and what will be applied if I don't answer.
Wasn't that the case for you?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Each dispute I opened, Aliexpress mentioned a deadline for me to accept the decision, and what will be applied if I don't answer.
> Wasn't that the case for you?


I didn't see a deadline mentioned? Perhaps I missed it.

However I added more text to my submission, you'd think they'd take that into account and provide more time to respond to my points.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

The Phylida Speedy I ordered arrived yesterday. Really impressed with it and its almost perfect with exception to the bracelet, it's not good at all and I am thinking of replacing it with something else.

With that said, does anyone know of a good replacement for this watch? Something with micro-adjust to get a perfect fit?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

clwnbaby said:


> The Phylida Speedy I ordered arrived yesterday. Really impressed with it and its almost perfect with exception to the bracelet, it's not good at all and I am thinking of replacing it with something else.
> 
> With that said, does anyone know of a good replacement for this watch? Something with micro-adjust to get a perfect fit?


Please post if you find a suitable bracelet. The Phylida one is pretty bad with the comical, elongated end links. I have mine on a tropic strap which looks reasonable and is very comfortable.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Techme said:


> Please post if you find a suitable bracelet. The Phylida one is pretty bad with the comical, elongated end links. I have mine on a tropic strap which looks reasonable and is very comfortable.


I've got this on the way for it from the latest sale. Hope it fits.

AU $22.17 46%OFF | Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle








30.0US $ |Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I went for the black with white stitching.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

JojX said:


> It happens sometimes. What I do when this happens is that I ask the seller when they are going to ship the goods. If they say they have shipped it I ask them to provide the tracking source. It typically happens they haven't sent the stuff butusually after my mild prompt the tracking info begins to show up in Ali.


Took your advice and the response I got was - Sorry it is taking so long, we were out of stock, but they are now here and will ship soon.

So, At least I now have some explanation.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

clwnbaby said:


> The Phylida Speedy I ordered arrived yesterday. Really impressed with it and its almost perfect with exception to the bracelet, it's not good at all and I am thinking of replacing it with something else.
> 
> With that said, does anyone know of a good replacement for this watch? Something with micro-adjust to get a perfect fit?


It actually seems to work fine with Speedy-compatible bracelets:


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Seizenn Watch








318.0US $ |Merkur Men's Skx007 Diver Watch 40mm Green Dial Sapphire 200m Water Resistance Japan Nh36 Automatic Movement Stainless Band - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com











































Specsheet:
Movement: Seiko NH-36
Case Thickness:14mm
Case Diameter:46mm
Strap Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Strap Width:22mm
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Watch Crystal: Sapphire glass
Unidirectional Rotation Diving Bezel
Waterproof: 200M Waterproof

New Shirryu








179.0US $ 35% OFF|Shirryu New Arrival Men's Diver Watch Land Overlord Sports Mechanical Watch Automatic Chronograph Movement Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






































Specsheet:
Movement: Hangzhou hz6460 GMT Automatic Movement
Glass: AR-coated sapphire
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Bezel:Uni Directional Rotation Bezel
Crown Material:316L Stainless Steel
Crown:Screw-in Waterproof Crown
Luminous:Swiss BGW-9 Luminous
,Back: Screw In Back Cover
14,Waterproof:200m Waterproof
Case Diameter:44.8mm
,Case Thickness:14.2mm
,Lug To Lug:49.9mm
Strap Width: 22mm


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Hruodland FF is out on wrwatches








Hruodland FF Homage


Hruodland FF Homage, Blancpain, Fifty Fathoms, Fifty Fathoms Ocean Commitment Limited Edition, Prouct Specs: Case Material : 316L Stainless Steel Case Back : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : Sapphire Crystal : Domed Sapphire with AR-Coating Movement : ST2130 / ETA2824 Band : Stainless Steel Bracelet...




wrwatches.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Berny store sent me a message and a picture of the package they sent, this looks like good service  (watch, box, manual, shipping label)


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

thatmofo said:


> It actually seems to work fine with Speedy-compatible bracelets:


I have an Omega Speedmaster Pro Moonwatch and also a Forstner Flat Link bracelet for it.
I tried the Forstner bracelet on the Phylida TinTin Chronograph and could not get the spring bars to locate in the lug holes. Maybe just an issue with the Forstner though as It is also not easy to get it to fit on the Omega...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any experience with the Qimei Royal Navy SBS?

87.5US $ 50% OFF|QIMEI Classic Design US Special Forces UDT Military Army Sport men's Outdoor Diver Watch SM8016 matte finish|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mrwomble said:


> However I added more text to my submission, you'd think they'd take that into account and provide more time to respond to my points.


I have found it to be more effective to totally replace the old reason with whatever new text you want while using the edit function. The original argument will remain at the top of the page, so no need to worry it will disappear. The text you are adding will appear like a new message. Having to read an already-seen paragraph and then determine what has been added is too much for someone whose job it is to solve hundreds of these.

And by the way, there is a three-item upload limit; however, after evidence has been seen - and especially if it's been determined to be invalid - it can be deleted and replaced with something you think will support your new argument, effectively providing you with up to six pieces of evidence after all is said and done.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Elston Gunn said:


> I have found it to be more effective to totally replace the old reason with whatever new text you want while using the edit function. The original argument will remain at the top of the page, so no need to worry it will disappear. The text you are adding will appear like a new message. Having to read an already-seen paragraph and then determine what has been added is too much for someone whose job it is to solve hundreds of these.
> 
> And by the way, there is a three-item upload limit; however, after evidence has been seen - and especially if it's been determined to be invalid - it can be deleted and replaced with something you think will support your new argument, effectively providing you with up to six pieces of evidence after all is said and done.


Thank you Elston, this is good advice! Currently waiting to see if they will reopen the dispute. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Theologian (May 20, 2017)

Wassup fellas, any recommendations for a 39-36mm calatrava / patrimony / saxonia style ali-X special? Everything I've found so far is 40mm


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Is it normal for the screws on the Pagani bracelets to back out on their own? I've had mine 2 days and just had to tighten 2 of them. Loc-Tite is going to be used tonight I guess.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Got the San Martin Kanagawa wave dial today. The only thing it did for me was to make me realise how much i dislike these rubber straps. As result i even removed the rubber strap i had on my Steeldive willard and put it back on its rather ****ty steeldive metal bracelet, which was a fight. but know i am much more happy again with my steeldive on a braclet and that its not on rubber anymore.
The SM Kanagawa went back in the box, waiting for some metal bracelets i ordered on ali. Amongst them the shark mesh that i got recommended few days ago.
The SM Kanagawa is the first watch i didn't fall in love with in the first few minutes after unpacking. With some other ali watches that love didn't last long, but it was there the first minute. 
Bezel action is amazing, tho.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Theologian said:


> Wassup fellas, any recommendations for a 39-36mm calatrava / patrimony / saxonia style ali-X special? Everything I've found so far is 40mm


Look out for Escapement time.

i saw this on reddit, not released yet. it will be 38 mm.










they already have a white or cream dial version of this









163.24US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Restoring Ancient Ways Watch 38mm Case Pt5000 Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/oa9giq


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> I woke up this morning to find out that AliExpress has cancelled the dispute with NO refund.
> 
> Really pissed off about that. I've messaged the seller and will see if they respond. Next step is to take it to my credit card company.
> 
> ...


Methinks Aliexress is siding with the sellers in the current Yantian shipping crisis. Not in accordance with their/seller contractual responsibilities.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Does anyone know of a good bracelet for the escapement time king seiko homage?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Theologian said:


> Wassup fellas, any recommendations for a 39-36mm calatrava / patrimony / saxonia style ali-X special? Everything I've found so far is 40mm


Nakzen 36mm quartz (listed as ladies watch) Sapphire $27.99

























27.99US $ 42% OFF|Nakzen Luxury Brand Gold Women Watches Girl Black Leather Strap Sapphire Quartz Watch Women's Wristwatch Clock Relojes Mujer - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





*Burei 5008M* 38mm x 11mm, sapphire, 100m WR, Miyota 8205


















235.99US $ |BUREI Brand Fashion Gold Automatic Watch Men Waterproo Business Calendar Sapphire Mechanical Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





*Binger 5075* 39mm x 10mm


















66.86US $ 40% OFF|BINGER Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Full Steel Business Waterproof Fashion Sport Watches Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Sterile, 38.5mm x 9.35mm (Junghans homage), Sea-Gull ST1700A hand wind












Welcome to Times International - Good Deals on watches, toys, gifts, fashion products...



Thinking a little outside the box, the are some nice Seiko 5 models in that size range. Their bracelets are crap, but less than $10 solves that problem with an AliEx leather strap.

*SNKL45 *38mm x 10.3mm


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Look out for Escapement time.
> 
> i saw this on reddit, not released yet. it will be 38 mm.
> 
> ...


Oh man. I wired RMB1,100 from my HK RMB account into my Shenzhen RMB account in anticipation to snap this when it goes live.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

New escapement time type B Flieger with PT5000 but with a 40mm case and a display case back.

AU $226.83 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic PT5000 Movement Pilot Watch with Type-B Black Dial and 40mm Case waterproof 100M








159.46US $ |【Escapement Time】Automatic PT5000 Movement Pilot Watch withType B or Type A Black Dial and 40mm Case waterproof 100M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

tresconik said:


> Does anyone know of a good bracelet for the escapement time king seiko homage?


I have been looking for one too. The problem is finding one that matches the curves of the case (unless you are happy with gaps between the end links and the case body, which I am not). So far, no success.


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> New escapement time type B Flieger with PT5000 but with a 40mm case and a display case back.
> 
> AU $226.83 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic PT5000 Movement Pilot Watch with Type-B Black Dial and 40mm Case waterproof 100M
> 
> ...


Nice! If they had a bracelet with matching end-links to that case, I'd be all in!


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Now I have the painful wait for the watch to clear customs.  The customs office used is only a 25 minute drive from here.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Negakinu said:


> Nice! If they had a bracelet with matching end-links to that case, I'd be all in!


Maybe drop them a message?
You've been after a 40mm Type B on bracelet for so long, don't waste the opportunity!


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mougino said:


> Maybe drop them a message?
> You've been after a 40mm Type B on bracelet for so long, don't waste the opportunity!


haha I will, but I'm afraid the answer will be a resounding "no", as it has been for SO long.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> New escapement time type B Flieger with PT5000 but with a 40mm case and a display case back.
> 
> AU $226.83 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic PT5000 Movement Pilot Watch with Type-B Black Dial and 40mm Case waterproof 100M
> 
> ...


49mm lug to lug. Will be a Type A as well but he doesn't have that one on hand yet.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

One watch still languishes in China while the other just cleared Customs and is being handed over the the post office for delivery. Depending on how the one still in China is shipped I may be getting it first........


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Look out for Escapement time.
> 
> i saw this on reddit, not released yet. it will be 38 mm.
> 
> ...


This is very nice. But I don't like the logo, the font and the name. I'd buy immediately a sterile version .


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

tresconik said:


> Does anyone know of a good bracelet for the escapement time king seiko homage?


Yes, but you'd have to buy a seiko pressage to get the bracelet.




 skip to about 14:10

Edit: I guess this would work








NEW SEIKO PRESAGE SRPC97 STAINLESS STEEL 20MM BRACELET - PT# M125217J0 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for NEW SEIKO PRESAGE SRPC97 STAINLESS STEEL 20MM BRACELET - PT# M125217J0 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> yeah, lets see where this ends up.


The San Martin dial problem wound up with me sending it back because they offer free return. The tracking numbers are produced by AliExpress and were placed on and in the the box by me. I received a message on my phone after the courier took it as well as when it arrived at the warehouse. I also have a video of when I handed the box over to the store owner who works with the courier.

However, AliExpress claims the return has not arrived and today closed the case with a refund of nothing. I submitted an appeal and mentioned that I have evidence; there was no way to upload anything at that time.

What I have learned is that even with free returns, one should never send a watch back. I've done so twice in the past successfully, but I guess I got lucky.

So San Martin shipped an obvious clunker and AE was quick to deny a proper refund.

The bulk of my watch purchases have gone perfectly fine, it should be noted.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My San Martin Water Ghost v3 arrived today. This is the only thing I bought in the recent sale. It was a good price ($168 with coupons and discounts) and shipped from within the EU (so no customs office headaches to deal with).

At first, I was hesitant to buy this, since I have the near identical watch already from Pagani Design, which was half the price of this one. Reviews were so positive, however, that I took the plunge.

I can find no QC issues at all. It seems to have been made perfectly. In addition, the bezel action is superb (zero backplay, and turns beautifully). The crown is silky smooth. The bracelet feels great, and the clasp works flawlessly. Overall, it just sings "quality".

If money is tight, I would say go with the Pagani Design, which is a bargain for what you get. But if you really want to feel you are wearing a great quality watch, go for this one, which I think is equally good value (maybe even better value) considering what you get for your money.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Yes, but you'd have to buy a seiko pressage to get the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, not worth the price :/

Thanks for the suggestion though


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Elston Gunn said:


> However, *AliExpress claims the return has not arrived and today closed the case with a refund of nothing.* I submitted an appeal and mentioned that I have evidence; there was no way to upload anything at that time.
> *What I have learned is that even with free returns, one should never send a watch back.*
> So San Martin shipped an obvious clunker and AE was quick to deny a proper refund.


One cannot stress* this *enough.

Many, maybe ALL, sellers (not just SM) count on the fact that most buyers would likely back off, then pursue the painful process of return - refund.

One more thing I want to add here ( I did mention this before on a separate thread, but since we're revisiting this topic):

*NEVER order more than one item at a time from any one seller.*

If you need to buy 3 items, for example, buy each one separately. 
Most importantly, DO NOT buy them so close together in time, that the seller has the option of combine shipping them in one package.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> My San Martin Water Ghost v3 arrived today. This is the only thing I bought in the recent sale. It was a good price ($168 with coupons and discounts) and shipped from within the EU (so no customs office headaches to deal with).
> 
> At first, I was hesitant to buy this, since I have the near identical watch already from Pagani Design, which was half the price of this one. Reviews were so positive, however, that I took the plunge.
> 
> ...


Just wondering how it compares to the phylida nh35 sub&#8230;


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> The San Martin dial problem wound up with me sending it back because they offer free return. The tracking numbers are produced by AliExpress and were placed on and in the the box by me.
> 
> However, AliExpress claims the return has not arrived and today closed the case with a refund of nothing.


I feel really bad for you. When one of my SM watches arrived with badly misaligned hands they told me to send it back to repair (at my own expense). They also gave me an address to send it to, which did not include the name San Martin. I looked up the actual address of San Martin, and it was a different address. I asked them to confirm the address they had given me, and was told it was fine and I should just send the watch there. It felt a bit unreliable to me. I wasn't sure it would arrive, and wasn't convinced it was the correct address.

So hearing that they gave you a shipping label sounded much more positiive. But now hearing that your watch somehow never got to them is very discouraging. It really does make me very suspicious of the warranties of AliEx companies, which is particularly disappointing for a higher-end AliEx brand like San Martin.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Yes, the warranties are just pieces of paper.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> Just wondering how it compares to the phylida nh35 sub&#8230;


I don't have the Phylida sub, but I do have several other Phylida watches, including the Batman GMT. Based on these watches I do own, the San Martin is without doubt better quality.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> The San Martin dial problem wound up with me sending it back because they offer free return. The tracking numbers are produced by AliExpress and were placed on and in the the box by me. I received a message on my phone after the courier took it as well as when it arrived at the warehouse. I also have a video of when I handed the box over to the store owner who works with the courier.
> 
> However, AliExpress claims the return has not arrived and today closed the case with a refund of nothing. I submitted an appeal and mentioned that I have evidence; there was no way to upload anything at that time.
> 
> ...


I blocked Sanmartainwatches as I was getting tired of their constant posts, call them out and see what they do?

Don't expect much, even though the payed to post here, their posting in my opinion is not making me want to try their products.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> ... even though the payed to post here ...


They did? I had no idea companies can pay to post. Wow!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Springy Watch said:


> They did? I had no idea companies can pay to post. Wow!


It's called being a sponsor. If they pay more they have their own forum and woe be unto anyone that says anything even remotely negative on THOSE forums.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> I blocked Sanmartainwatches as I was getting tired of their constant posts, call them out and see what they do?
> 
> Don't expect much, even though the payed to post here, their posting in my opinion is not making me want to try their products.


I think we've learned all we will from the rep here.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Well this is interesting... Looks like the Hruodland but with an NH35 in it at less than half the price. Think I'll have to give it a go.








119.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 New Duka Wrist Watch Brand Luxury Automatic Watch For Men Mechanical Watch Men Nh35 Ceramics Bezel 100m Steel Diver Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Well this is interesting... Looks like the Hruodland but with an NH35 in it at less than half the price. Think I'll have to give it a go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've spoken to the seller about this one, they told me that the bezel and clap aren't quite right yet and they are going to be improving them.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I've spoken to the seller about this one, they told me that the bezel and clap aren't quite right yet and they are going to be improving them.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Ah right, thanks for letting me know. I'll hold off a while then. I'm a bit confused by it TBH, is this a stock watch that they're putting a brand name on or something? Just confused by it being an exact copy of the Hruodland as far as I can see from the photos with the exception of the movement. Looks like this one is 14mm thick and the Hruodland is only 12mm thick too, wonder if that's all case back or if the case is actually slightly different?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Ah right, thanks for letting me know. I'll hold off a while then. I'm a bit confused by it TBH, is this a stock watch that they're putting a brand name on or something? Just confused by it being an exact copy of the Hruodland as far as I can see from the photos with the exception of the movement. Looks like this one is 14mm thick and the Hruodland is only 12mm thick too, wonder if that's all case back or if the case is actually slightly different?


Both are very close homages to the IWC Aquatimer, which explains why they look the same. But if this one has the same specs as the Hruodland (such as fully lumed sapphire bezel) then it will be a great choice indeed. It is about 1/3 of the price I see some places charging for the Hruodland.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Ah right, thanks for letting me know. I'll hold off a while then. I'm a bit confused by it TBH, is this a stock watch that they're putting a brand name on or something? Just confused by it being an exact copy of the Hruodland as far as I can see from the photos with the exception of the movement. Looks like this one is 14mm thick and the Hruodland is only 12mm thick too, wonder if that's all case back or if the case is actually slightly different?


Here's a picture of one the seller sent me. The bracelet looks different to my Hruodland.









480.0US $ |Cronos Ocean Diver Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


























Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Here's a picture of one the seller sent me. The bracelet looks different to my Hruodland.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow, that's nowhere near as nice as the Hruodland by the look of that photo he sent you.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

The Cronos looks nice but when I go to the AliExpress site it says that its $300ish and has "Movement: 25 Jewels PT5000/SW200 Automatic Self-Winding Movement ". Ok, which is it a Swiss or not? The H.K. Precision Technology caliber *PT5000* is an ETA 2824-2 clone made in China.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> The Cronos looks nice but when I go to the AliExpress site it says that its $300ish and has "Movement: 25 Jewels PT5000/SW200 Automatic Self-Winding Movement ". Ok, which is it a Swiss or not? The H.K. Precision Technology caliber *PT5000* is an ETA 2824-2 clone made in China.


You have the option of the PT5000 or the SW200. With the later being a bit more expensive. I went for the PT5000 myself. No issues with it so far. Same as my other watches with PT5000 movements. I have a few now.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> New escapement time type B Flieger with PT5000 but with a 40mm case and a display case back.
> 
> AU $226.83 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic PT5000 Movement Pilot Watch with Type-B Black Dial and 40mm Case waterproof 100M
> 
> ...


Looks great. Always thought the 42mm version looked a bit too big (and too much bezel). This looks like an ideal cheaper Stowa/Laco-style flieger.

£125 (£150 after tax at check-out) vs £80 (£95 after tax) for the NH35 version is a bit meh. Don't care enough about PT5000 to pay 50% more. And it's only 0.5mm thinner.

I got the chrono flieger for £55 just before the tax changes, which still has to be the most watch I've had for that price.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it just me? Am I late to discovering something that everyone already knows?
I am finding that some of the more popular offerings on Ali are also on eBay, often for LESS.

Umm, 'scuze me, but wasn't that the whole point of shopping on Ali? To save a few bucks, despite the high risk of huge hassles if one got a dud? W the actual F for Ali X's existence?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

No1VIPER said:


> You have the option of the PT5000 or the SW200. With the later being a bit more expensive. I went for the PT5000 myself. No issues with it so far. Same as my other watches with PT5000 movements. I have a few now.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


Thanks, pulled up the spec sheet and wasn't clear that it was the buyers choice.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it just me? Am I late to discovering something that everyone already knows?
> I am finding that some of the more popular offerings on Ali are also on eBay, often for LESS.
> 
> Umm, 'scuze me, but wasn't that the whole point of shopping on Ali? To save a few bucks, despite the high risk of huge hassles if one got a dud? W the actual F for Ali X's existence?


Heck, I got my Pagani through Amazon with its protections and shipping for a whole $10 more than it would have cost me through Ali. I think it was $10 well spent.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it just me? Am I late to discovering something that everyone already knows?
> I am finding that some of the more popular offerings on Ali are also on eBay, often for LESS.
> 
> Umm, 'scuze me, but wasn't that the whole point of shopping on Ali? To save a few bucks, despite the high risk of huge hassles if one got a dud? W the actual F for Ali X's existence?


I have always checked back and forth and for 9 out of 10 watches the prices especially during big sales were much lower in Ali than ebay.

We will have to see what happens now with the new EU VAT regulation.

On another note on the subject previously on returns, I buy knowing the risks and am willing to take them for final price paid. If you need to send a watch back you are simply out of luck and anything you do you will be at a loss. This is why I haven't gotten on the "better watches like San Martin" wagon. If I am to spend that amount of money (over 200-250 euros) I need better insurance on what I am getting and Ali cannot provide that.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it just me? Am I late to discovering something that everyone already knows?
> I am finding that some of the more popular offerings on Ali are also on eBay, often for LESS.
> 
> Umm, 'scuze me, but wasn't that the whole point of shopping on Ali? To save a few bucks, despite the high risk of huge hassles if one got a dud? W the actual F for Ali X's existence?


Depending on the day of the week, and the weather outside, eBay, AliExpress, Alibaba or even Amazon, may have the cheapest price on any Chinese watch. Amazon has discount algorithms that change by the hour or minute, in response to current sales volumes, and eBay sellers often get closeout merchandise, or feel pressured to dump their stocks of what appear to be slow sellers. Steeldive had been selling cheaper on Alibaba, than they were in their AliExpress store.

I bought my Starking, Chopard homage, "Rooster" watch from Amazon. Not only was it cheaper, but the returns are so much easier than on AliExpress. Starking lived up to its reputation, and the first one came D.O.A. With Amazon the return was super easy, barely an inconvenience. I was glad I didn't need to ship anything back to China. I also picked up a $10 (BIN) Jonas & Verus (by Fiyta) "Lapland" watch off eBay. They were $72 on Gearbest.

Unfortunately, some of the insanely cheap pricing we saw two to five years ago, seems to be gone forever. Gearbest hardly sells watches anymore, and neither does ChinaBrands. $50 Seiko 5's are now a fond memory, along with $130 Citizen Promaster dive watches. I could go on, but I'm afraid the tears may short out my keyboard.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> The San Martin dial problem wound up with me sending it back because they offer free return. The tracking numbers are produced by AliExpress and were placed on and in the the box by me. I received a message on my phone after the courier took it as well as when it arrived at the warehouse. I also have a video of when I handed the box over to the store owner who works with the courier.
> 
> However, AliExpress claims the return has not arrived and today closed the case with a refund of nothing. I submitted an appeal and mentioned that I have evidence; there was no way to upload anything at that time.
> 
> ...


San Martin has at least four threads in *Affordables*, all started within the last few weeks, and they seem active. If you are having a problem you could either post in one of these threads, or PM their WUS account.









Talking about China's Watchmaking Industry


Hello, everyone, I am Liao Jiaming, the founder of San martin, a Chinese small and micro watch brand. I started to work in watchmaking in 2016. Based on my own work experience in the past few years, I would like to share with you the Chinese watchmaking industry. Let me talk about the...




www.watchuseek.com












Please show your San Martin watch


If you are a San Martin watch user, please let me know about you. (You are welcome to post your photos) I will be proud, if you have any suggestions and comments on San Martin watches, I will be very welcome. For our service failed to give you a good sense of experience, please let me know, and...




www.watchuseek.com












About the small and micro watch brand


Hello everyone, I am Liao Jiaming, the creator of SanMarin watches. Today I will discuss the brand of small and micro watches with you. What is the concept of the brand of small and micro watches in your own impression? My own understanding of small and micro watch brands (I think we are a more...




www.watchuseek.com












San Martin's new design


你觉得简单的运动风格怎么样？




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Any reviews on this relatively new Rdunae design?








Rdunae R4 Fish Diver


Rdunae R4 Fish Diver: Case: material : 316L Stainless Steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 43mm Height : 16.3mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : 316L Stainless steel bracelet Bezel : Sapphire bezel insert Glass : Domed sapphire crystal with AR coating Dial ...




wrwatches.com





I couldn't find anything from a quick YT search.
Is it an original design?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Any reviews on this relatively new Rdunae design?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing they do seems all that "original". Most of their previous designs were vintage Seiko homages (Abalone, Capt. Willard, Tuna, SKX, etc.), much like Steeldive, Merkur, Heimdallr and San Martin. The *RDUNAE Dive Watch Store* on AliEX also sells Heimdallr, Cronos and Merkur watches.

The Steeldive Watch Store also sells RDUNAE.

They do have this Super Compressor style watch


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Nothing they do seems all that "original". Most or their previous designs were vintage Seiko homages (Abalone, Capt. Willard, Tuna, SKX, etc.), much like Steeldive, Merkur, Heimdallr and San Martin. The *RDUNAE Dive Watch Store* on AliEX also sells Heimdallr, Cronos and Merkur watches.
> 
> The Steeldive Watch Store also sells RDUNAE.
> 
> ...


That's an homage of the Spinnaker Brander.









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

My Sterile San Martin MOP just arrived and it's definitely not suffering from the dreaded dull dial.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

No1VIPER said:


> That's an homage of the Spinnaker Brander.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


or a *Dan Henry 1970*? They all share DNA.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> My Sterile San Martin MOP just arrived and it's definitely not suffering from the dreaded dull dial.
> 
> View attachment 15971493
> 
> ...


Very nice. Hopefully mine won't either, when it arrives 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> San Martin has at least four threads in *Affordables*, all started within the last few weeks, and they seem active. If you are having a problem you could either post in one of these threads, or PM their WUS account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're awesome! Thank you. I PM'd them and sent the documentation. Although I believe tracking verification is probably AE's fault, having SM asking them to look into it will doubtlessly help. My suspicion is that the tracking number changed somewhere. This recently happened with a watch I received from a different seller. Until replaced by the new number, the old one was marked as received. There are lots of small courier companies involved it seems, and with varying amounts of organization.

What I haven't mentioned yet is my suspicion that SM sent the 62mas knowing - or else having known - it had the problem. After about a week had passed since I paid, they asked me to extend the processing time another week until they could get one in. I did so, but then they shipped it only a day later. It was like the klutz nonathlete getting picked last.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Ok, now my curved end rubber nylon strap has arrived too and I've gotta say I am a big fan!


































The San Martin MOP might have to wait a day or two now.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Ok, now my curved end rubber nylon strap has arrived too and I've gotta say I am a big fan!
> 
> View attachment 15971553
> 
> ...


Awesome fit!  link please?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> Awesome fit!  link please?


It's a decent fit but not perfect. I've never had a curved end rubber strap before so not sure how tight they are meant to butt up against the watch, but if my wrist was smaller (7 inches) it would angle the ends of the strap further away from the watch case if that makes sense. But, I would definitely buy it again and I will definitely keep it on this watch.

AU $22.38 46%OFF | Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle








30.0US $ |Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> You're awesome! Thank you. I PM'd them and sent the documentation. Although I believe tracking verification is probably AE's fault, having SM asking them to look into it will doubtlessly help. My suspicion is that the tracking number changed somewhere. This recently happened with a watch I received from a different seller. Until replaced by the new number, the old one was marked as received. There are lots of small courier companies involved it seems, and with varying amounts of organization.


I had that happen with an AliEx purchase recently. It had a tracking number in China, that changed once it was in the United States. The funny thing was the US tracking number wasn't a US Postal Service number, but one that the tracking services think is from Uzbekistan. The tracking pretty much failed once it was in the US. The tracking info has said "In Transit to Next Facility" since 13 June 2021, and never stated it was delivered.

I wonder if this is a flaw due to AliExpress getting their own delivery service? When they used EMS, the tracking seemed smoother.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Seems like aliexpress is already collecting the vat. I am still a bit afraid to order, i don't think this change happens as smoothly at the customs of my country. Do you know how aliexpress signals that vat has already been paid, is it some sort of stamp/sticker on the package?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Like many people, I don't like the fake crocodile strap that comes with the Escapement Time Dress watch. I have tried all kinds of different straps, but they either were too bulky, too informal, the wrong colour, too shiny, too dull, or simply didn't look right.

Finally I have settled on a very simple black leather strap. Nothing fancy, just the right proportions, colour, texture, quality, and so on. Overall, it just feels right on the watch.









14.99US $ 30% OFF|MAIKES luxury Genuine Leather Watch Band Soft Cowhide Leather Strap Bracelet For MIDO TISSOT Casio Watchbands|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

hietsukka said:


> Seems like aliexpress is already collecting the vat. I am still a bit afraid to order, i don't think this change happens as smoothly at the customs of my country. Do you know how aliexpress signals that vat has already been paid, is it some sort of stamp/sticker on the package?
> View attachment 15971835
> 
> View attachment 15971836


Thanks for posting this!
The only way we can find out is by trial. I will order a very cheap strap to see what happens. If they ask for a customs clearance fee (15 euros in my country) I will simply tell them to discard it. The second step will be to make multiple orders from different shops to see if they are bundled in a single package.
If things are smooth at the customs end and no fee is asked then we are back to buying from China below 150 euros since the EU warehouses usually charge more. In the past it made sense because you did not pay the customs fee and VAT, but now VAT is going to be charged for these as well and it is all a matter of customs.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

hietsukka said:


> Seems like aliexpress is already collecting the vat. I am still a bit afraid to order, i don't think this change happens as smoothly at the customs of my country. Do you know how aliexpress signals that vat has already been paid, is it some sort of stamp/sticker on the package?
> View attachment 15971835
> 
> View attachment 15971836


My local customs office (Czech republic) said that AliExpress send the information electronically to various customs offices, and the package will be associated with an IOSS (Import One Stop Shop) number. The seller should also tell you this number. It is then up to each country what happens.

My country has developed a website, where you have to type in the IOSS of a package you are expecting, along with some other details, such a price paid, and description of the item. This should then eliminate any need to interact directly with the customs office, and should speed up delivery.

Unfortunately, due to slowness of Czech politicians approving this, the system is not actually active yet. So, the VAT charged by AliExpress will, for now, be seen as part of the purchase price (making the item seem more expensive) and existing procedures will remain in place, so it seems I will be charged VAT on top of VAT by the customs office.

From what I understand, the Czech customs office said they and other countries have a hard deadline of September to iron out the wrinkles and get the system working fully. Until that deadline, it very much depends on your country's own way of dealing with this transition period.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Didun Design Royal Oak chronograph homage £40


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

hietsukka said:


> Seems like aliexpress is already collecting the vat. I am still a bit afraid to order, i don't think this change happens as smoothly at the customs of my country. Do you know how aliexpress signals that vat has already been paid, is it some sort of stamp/sticker on the package?
> View attachment 15971835
> 
> View attachment 15971836


By the way, I only learned about this last rule mentioned above a few days ago: if the seller is based outside the EU, then you still have to pay VAT even if they ship from an EU warehouse. My local customs office clarified in a recent statement that for AliExpress and other Chinese websites, the seller is considered based in China. So, my hope of buying stuff from AliExpress with "ships from Belgium/Spain/France" choices isn't going to work.


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> My Sterile San Martin MOP just arrived and it's definitely not suffering from the dreaded dull dial.
> 
> View attachment 15971493
> 
> ...


I picked up the Wave dial and I'm struggling to think of a nice strap to replace the stock rubber one. I tried it on a shark mesh and that didn't really work.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Depending on the day of the week, and the weather outside, eBay, AliExpress, Alibaba or even Amazon, may have the cheapest price on any Chinese watch. Amazon has discount algorithms that change by the hour or minute, in response to current sales volumes, and eBay sellers often get closeout merchandise, or feel pressured to dump their stocks of what appear to be slow sellers. Steeldive had been selling cheaper on Alibaba, than they were in their AliExpress store.


True on the Steeldive's I have two from Alibaba that were far cheaper than on Aliexpress.
One other point on prices, for Canadians Aliexpress/Alibaba is great because you avoid any taxes or customs charges.
Amazon or Ebay from the US inevitably attracts all kinds of additional fees, and Amazon Canada pricing sucks.
Funny thing is, I want to get a Canadian watch so will avoid duty, but have to pay Canadian taxes, but with free shipping!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Like many people, I don't like the fake crocodile strap that comes with the Escapement Time Dress watch. I have tried all kinds of different straps, but they either were too bulky, too informal, the wrong colour, too shiny, too dull, or simply didn't look right.
> 
> Finally I have settled on a very simple black leather strap. Nothing fancy, just the right proportions, colour, texture, quality, and so on. Overall, it just feels right on the watch.
> 
> ...


That does the job very well. However, I decided to splurge on a real crocodile strap that was almost half the cost of the watch...and like it so much that an ostrich leather strap is on the way for a different timepiece.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> My local customs office (Czech republic) said that AliExpress send the information electronically to various customs offices, and the package will be associated with an IOSS (Import One Stop Shop) number. The seller should also tell you this number. It is then up to each country what happens.
> 
> My country has developed a website, where you have to type in the IOSS of a package you are expecting, along with some other details, such a price paid, and description of the item. This should then eliminate any need to interact directly with the customs office, and should speed up delivery.
> 
> ...


I looked into the situation here in Finland. We seem to have the system in place and it is working with IOSS already. If i understood the instructions correctly, the local post office will do the customs clearing for packages from IOSS sellers and it usually doesn't require any actions from the person who made the order. Sounds convenient enough.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

hietsukka said:


> I looked into the situation here in Finland. We seem to have the system in place and it is working with IOSS already. If i understood the instructions correctly, the local post office will do the customs clearing for packages from IOSS sellers and it usually doesn't require any actions from the person who made the order. Sounds convenient enough.


I hope that's how it eventually works here. So far, Czech customs is saying people will have to declare everything online to prove that the seller isn't lying. It looks quite complicated, because we will have to enter details such as the precise weight of the package, the materials the item is made from, the actual price paid for the item (with proof) and how much the seller really spent on shipment. That is, they are hanging on to the bureaucracy and mistrust, making the process far less smooth than it could be. Fingers crossed that the EU will force countries to do this the way Finland seems to be doing.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I hope that's how it eventually works here. So far, Czech customs is saying people will have to declare everything online to prove that the seller isn't lying. It looks quite complicated, because we will have to enter details such as the precise weight of the package, the materials the item is made from, the actual price paid for the item (with proof) and how much the seller really spent on shipment. That is, they are hanging on to the bureaucracy and mistrust, making the process far less smooth than it could be. Fingers crossed that the EU will force countries to do this the way Finland seems to be doing.


Wow, that sounds quite messed up, but not too surprising considering your previous experiences dealing with the Czech customs that you have shared here.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I was / am on the fence about a watch since s few days. Now aliX indeed started to collect taxes ...

I guess I will check other sources (wrwatches, homepages of the brands itself) first before buying from alix.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Springy Watch said:


> I hope that's how it eventually works here. So far, Czech customs is saying people will have to declare everything online to prove that the seller isn't lying. It looks quite complicated, because we will have to enter details such as the precise weight of the package, the materials the item is made from, the actual price paid for the item (with proof) and how much the seller really spent on shipment. That is, they are hanging on to the bureaucracy and mistrust, making the process far less smooth than it could be. Fingers crossed that the EU will force countries to do this the way Finland seems to be doing.


Much of that sounds like US Customs for watches that exceed a certain value. The last time I had to do all that I had to specify the materials the case was made from, the number of jewels in the movement and its value (with documentation for the movement alones value), the precise cost of the strap/bracelet and whether that was to be subtracted from the overall cost declared paid on the watch, the country of origin of the watch (where made) and whether there were any jewels (not in the movement) used decoratively. If the strap was "natural materials" I also had to declare that it was not made from a protected or "exotic" animal. All that was used to calculate the US Customs duties on the watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Unfortunately, some of the insanely cheap pricing we saw two to five years ago, seems to be gone forever. Gearbest hardly sells watches anymore, and neither does ChinaBrands. $50 Seiko 5's are now a fond memory, along with $130 Citizen Promaster dive watches. I could go on, but I'm afraid the tears may short out my keyboard.


At least the quality of watches from Chinese/Ali brands have gone up the past few years. I'd be more keen on buying something from the WRwatches brands than a Seiko 5 nowadays. Though they are $150+.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

The new VAT rules went smoothly to the UK from 1 January, which was quite surprising. Tried a couple of cheap parts purchases first and haven't had any issues with bigger orders since, though haven't ordered anything over the £135 threshold yet. Most orders are now arriving in around 2 weeks so delivery is much quicker. Ebay prices went up at the same time as I assume they use the same system, except the listing price now includes the VAT, where on Ali it is only added at checkout. Haven't needed to make any declarations.



Springy Watch said:


> I hope that's how it eventually works here. So far, Czech customs is saying people will have to declare everything online to prove that the seller isn't lying. It looks quite complicated, because we will have to enter details such as the precise weight of the package, the materials the item is made from, the actual price paid for the item (with proof) and how much the seller really spent on shipment. That is, they are hanging on to the bureaucracy and mistrust, making the process far less smooth than it could be. Fingers crossed that the EU will force countries to do this the way Finland seems to be doing.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

hietsukka said:


> I looked into the situation here in Finland. We seem to have the system in place and it is working with IOSS already. If i understood the instructions correctly, the local post office will do the customs clearing for packages from IOSS sellers and it usually doesn't require any actions from the person who made the order. Sounds convenient enough.


Do they charge a fee for doing that?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I wanted a fresh/fun watch for this summer, and I stumbled upon this Baby-G "80's summer" BGD-560BC-7 homage at 3.6€ on AliEx, so why not?









I didn't have any white digi at the time (in the meantime I ordered/received a mini Casioak rainbow, now I have two...)

The watch arrived today, in a can! 
















I'm happily surprised with what I got for the _very little_ money (less than a coffee in Paris!), the watch even has the usual bezel (very flexible rubber, not even plastic - that I sterilized) and bezel screws 
















The watch has a flashy set of multi-colored LEDs!  if you long-press the light button, you switch from blue light > green > red > light blue > pink > yellow > white > multicolor 









I've ordered a funky silicone rainbow strap to go with it, then it'll make a perfect watch for sunbathing 









Link to the watch:








3.49US $ 30% OFF|Fashion Watch Women Men Casual Transparent Digital Sport Watches Lover Gift Clock Children Wristwatch Female 2021 Reloj mujer|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Link to the strap:








2.69US $ 45% OFF|20MM 22MM Universal Silicone Watch Strap Multi Color High Quality Replacement Men Women Watchband Bracelet Watch Accessories|Smart Accessories| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Nicolas


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

mark2828 said:


> Didun Design Royal Oak chronograph homage £40
> View attachment 15971870
> View attachment 15971871


The bracelet is not tight? I asked the seller to add a couple of links, I can wear it freely.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

pablo37 said:


> The bracelet is not tight? I asked the seller to add a couple of links, I can wear it freely.


Hi

I have a 7 inch wrist and had 2 links removed &#8230; it's not too tight on my wrist but it doesn't move either if that helps


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Have you tried this shop already ? Would you recommend it ?

Also how do you rate Minghzu 2813 ?









73.5US $ 30% de réduction|Cloger – montre pour homme, 36MM, bracelet cannelé, noir, à remontage automatique, 24 bijoux, NH35A PT5000, bracelet poli moyen, lumineux | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





Thank you


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

crAss said:


> Do they charge a fee for doing that?


There seems to be a 2,90€ fee to the post office, it is kinda unclear if it applies to only non-IOSS packages or all arriving packages. Kinda terrible if it is for everything

EDIT: I looked into it a bit more and there are no fees if you already have paid VAT when ordering. The fee is only 0,90 if you do the customs clearance by yourself online. This guide that they have up on their website is also in english so i'll add it below. It's interesting to see how this works in different EU countries


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Just received the Steeldive SD1975 tuna yesterday. Sweet watch. Looks fine on my 6.25" wrist. The crystal is also domed and it has drilled lugs.

One issue however - when I unscrew the crown I don't feel that distinct 'pop' that an NH35 typically has when it's been fully unscrewed. Anyone else notice this? My SD1970 Captain Willard didn't have this issue.


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

I've never ordered from them...yet. But I have stuck these in my cart over the past couple of weeks and have been mulling some of them over. Anyone have experience with these specific models?

Pagani Design PD 1639 (43mm)
Megir Model 2147 Silver
Lige Coke Bezel Homage (43mm) (can't find model no)
Pagani
Megir
Lige


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

For other modders out there I came across a rarity recently - a sloping sub-sized 12 hour bezel insert in stainless steel. Easy enough to find flat inserts in sizes for Seiko models but have been looking for an age for a sloping sub-sized (38/30.6) one to make an alternative to a GMT travel watch, as I would rather have an NH35 3-hander than a GMT movement. Here it is installed in a seamaster style case:










and a link to the insert:









19.72US $ 66% OFF|Sloping Steel Bezel insert 38*30.6mm For SEIKO SKX007 SRPD watch bezels parts|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it just me? Am I late to discovering something that everyone already knows?
> I am finding that some of the more popular offerings on Ali are also on eBay, often for LESS.
> 
> Umm, 'scuze me, but wasn't that the whole point of shopping on Ali? To save a few bucks, despite the high risk of huge hassles if one got a dud? W the actual F for Ali X's existence?


Depends also on where you live which place is better to shop at. I have not much negative experience with Aliexpress to write it off. and didnt you rant about ali sellers alredy last year and the year before in this thread? so why you still linger here?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> My San Martin Water Ghost v3 arrived today. This is the only thing I bought in the recent sale. It was a good price ($168 with coupons and discounts) and shipped from within the EU (so no customs office headaches to deal with).
> 
> At first, I was hesitant to buy this, since I have the near identical watch already from Pagani Design, which was half the price of this one. Reviews were so positive, however, that I took the plunge.
> 
> ...


Nice watch! My black V3 says hello to yours:


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

rednakes said:


> Just received the Steeldive SD1975 tuna yesterday. Sweet watch. Looks fine on my 6.25" wrist. The crystal is also domed and it has drilled lugs.
> 
> One issue however - when I unscrew the crown I don't feel that distinct 'pop' that an NH35 typically has when it's been fully unscrewed. Anyone else notice this? My SD1970 Captain Willard didn't have this issue.
> 
> View attachment 15972441


looks great, congrats. Waiting on mine to move out of CA to me.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

hietsukka said:


> There seems to be a 2,90€ fee to the post office, it is kinda unclear if it applies to only non-IOSS packages or all arriving packages. Kinda terrible if it is for everything


In Croatia we have the same fee BUT today they confirmed it will be for everything, including IOSS packages. Makes no sense whatsoever.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Something wrong with AliExpress recently on my end... Can't pay for anything with my bank cards. Keeps coming up as a failed transaction. I know I got money on them. All my recent orders were paid for with PayPal with no issues. Seems strange. I would use PayPal again, but it's not over $1, I'm only trying to pay one penny. Literally, one penny. For a watch that I won in the freebies. Guess I don't need it that bad. 
Contacted Ali and they never answered.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

rednakes said:


> Just received the Steeldive SD1975 tuna yesterday. Sweet watch. Looks fine on my 6.25" wrist. The crystal is also domed and it has drilled lugs.
> 
> One issue however - when I unscrew the crown I don't feel that distinct 'pop' that an NH35 typically has when it's been fully unscrewed. Anyone else notice this? My SD1970 Captain Willard didn't have this issue.
> 
> View attachment 15972441


I bought the sterile version and agree that it's really nice. In fact I Iike it a lot more than a red Proxima tuna that cost me double. Steeldive is becoming impressive, I think, not only in the quality of their work, but also in their extensive catalog. Why they sign pressed clasps though is an enigma to me.

My experience is that the "pop" can vary from nothing to a satisfying one to an excessive one whose spring strength makes screwing the crown back down challenging.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

The pop comes from the crown not the movement, nh35 comes with a stem the watch company supplies the crown.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A member of this forum asked me yesterday about my Exciton, and whether or not I would recommend buying an Exciton II, for which the Kickstarter campaign went live today.

At the time of writing, the campaign it already about 50% fully funded, which sounds like a great achievement after just a few hours.









The Exciton II - Automatic Dive Watch 38 mm Miyota 9015


Canadian and British designed Skindiver Inspired Tool Dive Watch




www.kickstarter.com





I am wearing the version 1 Exciton today (see photo). My "mini review" of the watch is that it is extremely well engineered. At first, it seems quite understated, and even bland. But over time you start to notice that every aspect of the design is deliberate. There is nothing superfluous, and nothing accidental. Once you realise this, you start to appreciate the minimalism, and how it all comes together very well. In short, rather than this being a watch that attracts admiring glances from others, it is a watch that you start to admire as an owner.

The new Exciton II is almost identical to the one I have. It has the same high beat Miyota 9015 movement, and the case has not changed at all. There are several minor tweaks (such as improved lume on the dial), and also a rebranding (from "JF" to "J&G"). There is also now the option of a blue dial, and also a black PVD coated version of the watch.

The most significant improvement is that the original is on a waffle strap, whereas the new one will have a tapering 5-link bracelet, which looks great. You can also buy the bracelet separately, with curved end links so it also fits the original Exciton, and comes with straight end links for other 20mm lug watches.

In summary, should you buy one? If you appreciate minimalism and engineering, then it is a great watch, and I would say very reasonably priced. Personally, I won't buy one because I already have an original Exciton, and the differences aren't compelling enough for me. I am tempted by the bracelet, but at 60GBP (plus import fees and FedEx handling fees) I am hesitant. If I didn't already have an Exciton, though, I would definitely be buying the Exciton II.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> A member of this forum asked me yesterday about my Exciton, and whether or not I would recommend buying an Exciton II, for which the Kickstarter campaign went live today.
> 
> At the time of writing, the campaign it already about 50% fully funded, which sounds like a great achievement after just a few hours.
> 
> ...


I've ordered one of the bracelets for my V1 Exciton.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> I've ordered one of the bracelets for my V1 Exciton.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I don't blame you. I am very tempted, but I know that with FedEx handling charges (around 20GBP) and import tax, the price will end up around 100GBP, which is pushing my strap budget a bit. So, I will have to think hard about it. This is the disadvantage of backing it sight-unseen. If there were reviews out there already (obviously, there can't be) then I could decide whether or not the bracelet is worth 100GBP to me, whereas now it is a leap of faith.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> The most significant improvement is that the original is on a waffle strap, whereas the new one will have a tapering 5-link bracelet, which looks great. You can also buy the bracelet separately, with curved end links so it also fits the original Exciton, and comes with straight end links for other 20mm lug watches.
> 
> In summary, should you buy one? If you appreciate minimalism and engineering, then it is a great watch, and I would say very reasonably priced. Personally, I won't buy one because I already have an original Exciton, and the differences aren't compelling enough for me. I am tempted by the bracelet, but at 60GBP (plus import fees and FedEx handling fees) I am hesitant. If I didn't already have an Exciton, though, I would definitely be buying the Exciton II.


It makes my thinking about plunking down RMB1,170 for the SN-020 just for the bracelet seem less irresponsible. But I already plunked down about that much money for Escapement Time black and gold PT5000 today.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Look out for Escapement time.
> 
> i saw this on reddit, not released yet. it will be 38 mm.
> 
> ...


(Now that I got my order in) Now available on Aliexpress 180.0US $ |【Escapement Time】Automatic Restoring ancient ways Watch 38mm Case PT5000 Movement|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Have you tried this shop already ? Would you recommend it ?
> 
> ...


I have never been able to get specific information on "Mingzhu" movements, except they probably come from Guangzhou. They are copies of the Dixmont-Guangzhou movements, like the DG2813. They are unbranded, as the Dixmont movements have a prominent engraved crown logo, under the balance wheel. Nanning produces very similar clone movements, usually with an "NN" logo under their balance wheels. Beijing and Starking also produce movements based on the same design.

Since I would gladly pay $3.40 to upgrade any watch from a real Dixmont movement to an NH3x, I don't see the point of buying the Mingzhu version. The NH35A will be more reliable, and a bit quieter while autowinding. The unidirectional winders in Chinese "2813" and Miyota 8 Series movements, can be a bit loud. Due to their shared architecture, they can all have second-hand stutter, which you don't see on the Seikos.
*
Dixmont movement w/logo vs Mingzhu movement*


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

I've two DG3804s. Both within +10s unregulated. Loud, the GMT hand is finnicky to set (hand moves forward when the crown is pushed back in) but otherwise no complaints.

DG3804 = DG2813 + GMT complication? No improvement in the underlying movement quality right?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Robot With Feelings said:


> I picked up the Wave dial and I'm struggling to think of a nice strap to replace the stock rubber one. I tried it on a shark mesh and that didn't really work.


Ohh, i have the same problems. was hoping that a shark mesh would work, maybe it still will do it for me. i have to wait for the ali express delivery. 
i have tried some grey suede leather band, some natos, other leather straps, but was not satisfied by the look and how it sits on my wrist. these rubber straps make the watches too top heavy on my wrist or just don't hug my wrist comfortable.

i have this bracelet incoming, but not sure if it will work.









Beside the amazing bezel action, i didn't really fall in love with my SM wave. i expected the blue to be more blue and the fully lumed dial with its greenish tone comes across a bit like a toy. would prefer it if just the indices and hands had lume.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

For me the bracelet works, good choice


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

percysmith said:


> (Now that I got my order in) Now available on Aliexpress 180.0US $ |【Escapement Time】Automatic Restoring ancient ways Watch 38mm Case PT5000 Movement|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Has anyone found pictures or video of the black dial version? What's posted on the sales page doesn't seem to be enough.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

hietsukka said:


> There seems to be a 2,90€ fee to the post office, it is kinda unclear if it applies to only non-IOSS packages or all arriving packages. Kinda terrible if it is for everything
> 
> EDIT: I looked into it a bit more and there are no fees if you already have paid VAT when ordering. The fee is only 0,90 if you do the customs clearance by yourself online. This guide that they have up on their website is also in english so i'll add it below. It's interesting to see how this works in different EU countries


In Greece there was finally an announcement and they will not charge anything when VAT is prepaid. There is a window in the rules where some parcels are opened randomly for control and supposedly there will be a fee if you are an unlucky recipient of such a package. In the case that you have not prepaid VAT there will be a fee, which the announcement does not specify. Most probably it will be the same 15 euros that was previously charged for items between 22 and 150 euros.
I just purchased a strap and wait to see what will happen.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> In Greece there was finally an announcement and...


I "miss" the time when Greeks would erect might temples, and call some dude as a "breaker of horses"


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I "miss" the time when Greeks would erect might temples, and call some dude as a "breaker of horses"


They still do that, no?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> They still do that, no?


Do they?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Do they?
> 
> View attachment 15974058


And here I thought these were the Greeks of today!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> And here I thought these were the Greeks of today!


Imagine the above "Greeks" on a Greek island like Mykonos!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

;=)
THank you,
i'm waiting for a phylida (no logo) which i chose with a Minghzu, so i'll see how it behaves in real life. 100% Chinese 
This bliger link was interesting for they offer a clear choice for the movement. Also this was interesting to see that the price difference is not important, so i guess in this case NH35 is the best choice 
I was wondering why the Miyota were more expensive than the Seiko though. Maybe they buy them a bit more. Or they think they are better (?)



HoustonReal said:


> I have never been able to get specific information on "Mingzhu" movements, except they probably come from Guangzhou. They are copies of the Dixmont-Guangzhou movements, like the DG2813. They are unbranded, as the Dixmont movements have a prominent engraved crown logo, under the balance wheel. Nanning produces very similar clone movements, usually with an "NN" logo under their balance wheels. Beijing and Starking also produce movements based on the same design.
> 
> Since I would gladly pay $3.40 to upgrade any watch from a real Dixmont movement to an NH3x, I don't see the point of buying the Mingzhu version. The NH35A will be more reliable, and a bit quieter while autowinding. The unidirectional winders in Chinese "2813" and Miyota 8 Series movements, can be a bit loud. Due to their shared architecture, they can all have second-hand stutter, which you don't see on the Seikos.
> 
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Addiesdive store offered $10 to compensate the default for capt willard, Ali express seems to keep the dialog open when seller communicates. Seller said open a dispute and Ali said talk with seller... this twice ... What they call protection for the buyer is really weack|fragile.
Sellers should go straight to the point though, this would help to imprve after sale experience , they could for example offer what they think is fair... instead of letting time pass, different time frame or culture ?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

column said:


> For me the bracelet works, good choice


Do you have a link to where you pickeg it up looks great?

Thanks

Tom


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

It is from here. Pressed clasp fits to the vintage style 
For the price the quality is good

€ 12,01 42％ Off | 20/22/24mm Stainless Steel Metal Bracelet for Huawei Watch gt Strap for Samsung Galaxy Watch 46mm S3 Frontier/Classic Band








12.25US $ 50% OFF|20/22/24mm Stainless Steel Metal Bracelet For Huawei Watch Gt Strap For Samsung Galaxy Watch 46mm S3 Frontier/classic Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> different time frame or culture ?


Definitely.


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

spacecat said:


> Ohh, i have the same problems. was hoping that a shark mesh would work, maybe it still will do it for me. i have to wait for the ali express delivery.
> i have tried some grey suede leather band, some natos, other leather straps, but was not satisfied by the look and how it sits on my wrist. these rubber straps make the watches too top heavy on my wrist or just don't hug my wrist comfortable.
> 
> i have this bracelet incoming, but not sure if it will work.
> ...


The lugs are quite angular and sharp so it needs a thicker strap to cover that up. My shark mesh just leaves it a bit too exposed. I have it on a parachute strap now and I'm happy. Makes the whole watch wear a bit slimmer too.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A few mainstream watch channels have been reviewing AliExpress watches recently, which is a nice development. What I wasn't expecting, though, was a really high end watch channel, Watchfinder & Co, to get involved, with a review of the Sugess Tourbillon Master SU8230SW


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Springy Watch said:


> A few mainstream watch channels have been reviewing AliExpress watches recently, which is a nice development. What I wasn't expecting, though, was a really high end watch channel, Watchfinder & Co, to get involved, with a review of the Sugess Tourbillon Master SU8230SW


When 80%+ of the parts for the "Luxury Swiss" watches are made in the same factory as that Tourbillon..........makes you think (maybe for some that's too strong a term).


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Oddly, there was no brexit tax or import tax to pay on my last purchase (250usd). Unless the tax is behind the scenes on Ali now? 

I know they were skimming off the top when they did apply it at the checkout.

Not complaining, buy still...

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> When 80%+ of the parts for the "Luxury Swiss" watches are made in the same factory as that Tourbillon..........makes you think (maybe for some that's too strong a term).


What term..."think" or "turbillon"? 👅


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Ipse said:


> What term..."think" or "turbillon"? 👅


The one immediately before the ellipse. 😎


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> A few mainstream watch channels have been reviewing AliExpress watches recently, which is a nice development. What I wasn't expecting, though, was a really high end watch channel, Watchfinder & Co, to get involved, with a review of the Sugess Tourbillon Master SU8230SW


It's similar to the one I have.









1099.0US $ |Sugess Tourbillon Master Seagull Movement St8000 Genuine Tourbillon Luxury Dress Watch Vintage Gold Mechanical Men Watches Gift - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





One of the first watches I reviewed on my channel. So forgive the quality.





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $212.77 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Watch Solid Stainless Steel








171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





one sterile dial in stock


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

FatalException said:


> Oddly, there was no brexit tax or import tax to pay on my last purchase (250usd). Unless the tax is behind the scenes on Ali now?
> 
> I know they were skimming off the top when they did apply it at the checkout.
> 
> ...


I've bought a bunch of watches in the past month or so and now there's always a little 'extra' added to my basked right before checking out to cover taxes


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> AU $212.77 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Watch Solid Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you - been trying for months. Snagged this one.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone here have any opinions, reviews, or experience with this Pagani design? Seems awfully inexpensive for a decent looking watch with an nh35 inside...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

junkCollector said:


> Anyone here have any opinions, reviews, or experience with this Pagani design? Seems awfully inexpensive for a decent looking watch with an nh35 inside...
> View attachment 15975220


I had one of these years ago, albeit with a Chinese movement. I very promptly moved it on because of the size and shocking bezel action - which was looser than a buck's night. From what I've read in this thread, the bezel action is still a problem. In contrast, the case was very nicely finished as was the ceramic bezel insert and the SS bracelet was above price expectation.

If Pagani downsized this watch to a much more wearable 41mm, or whatever the nefarious factories are pumping out on the same production line, they'd sell well.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Southern China logistic problem causing first mile problems. Yantian port (which is the equivalent of Port Botany for Shenzhen/Guangzhou/Dongguan) has been hit with an outbreak of cases Best of Ali-Xpress? . While I believe San Martin will generally ship their products by air, I can imagine other shippers are moving their goods from Yantian to Guangzhou Baiyun Airport who has the only direct flight from Southern China to Australia so backlog must be huge. San Martin can theoretically transship their goods thru where I am in Hong Kong but they have to work with SF Express or some other shipper with a HK presence which will break their budget. So they keep trying to send their goods thru Guangzhou Baiyun and maybe even their transport co's warehouse is out of space.











HEIMDALLR WATCH CLUB | Facebook


Welcome to the official Heimdallr Watch Club Facebook Page. Our offical global site: www.heimdallrwatch.com Heimdallr is not officially sold on Aliexpress, all Heimdallr Watches bought there are...




www.facebook.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

It's the ana-digi watch that I didn't know I needed -- and I didn't, because I'm not Muslim.

It's still kinda cool, though. Prayer time alerts based on your time zone, points you toward Mecca with an internal compass, Muslim and Western calendar. And does all of the other stuff a typical digital watch does. It says it has sapphire crystal, too.

It has a bit of that Omega Speedy Pro ana-digi vibe to it, which I like.









83.9US $ |Luxury Islamic Athan Watch with Automatic Mosque Prayer Reminder Auto Qibla Digital Dual Time Azan Clock AS P012TTGB/TTGW|Digital Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

junkCollector said:


> Anyone here have any opinions, reviews, or experience with this Pagani design? Seems awfully inexpensive for a decent looking watch with an nh35 inside...
> View attachment 15975220


They have had a tag aquavia homage for at least 3 years, that's when I got mine.
The 2021 version (PD-1617) upgraded with the 100m (used to be 30m) water resistance









37.99US $ 70% OFF|Men Watch Military Sport PAGANI DESIGN 2021 Top Brand Automatic Mechanical Watches Waterproof Stainless Steel Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The one you posted is much smaller which would be perfect. The other is 47mm (but wears around 43-44mm due to case shape).
I just hope it isn't the same case measured differently.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> A few mainstream watch channels have been reviewing AliExpress watches recently, which is a nice development. What I wasn't expecting, though, was a really high end watch channel, Watchfinder & Co, to get involved, with a review of the Sugess Tourbillon Master SU8230SW


Thanks for that. It was entertaining and had some nice close up video. I wish he would have expanded on his issues with the case, dial, and hand quality by showing better pictures or video of the problem areas.

Also, I thought a review of timekeeping and such in comparison to Swiss tourbillions would be nice. There is a great comparison from about five or so years ago, maybe on WUS somewhere. Relatedly, the reviewer made it sound like a tourbillion should give impeccable accuracy when in reality, a tourbillion isn't really more accurate than another good quality automatic.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Spotted this new ET Variant
【擒纵时光】38MM 复古正装款 PT5000自动机械机芯腕表-淘宝网 (taobao.com)








































*Specsheet:
Brand：擒纵时光 ESCAPEMENT TIME(本店自主品牌）
Movement：PT5000
Case material：316L Stainless steel
Thickness：11mm
Case Diameter：38MM
Glass：Double domed sapphire
Waterproof：5ATM*


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

percysmith said:


> HEIMDALLR WATCH CLUB | Facebook
> 
> 
> Welcome to the official Heimdallr Watch Club Facebook Page. Our offical global site: www.heimdallrwatch.com Heimdallr is not officially sold on Aliexpress, all Heimdallr Watches bought there are...
> ...


There were huge raids on manufactures that supply replica parts and many are permanently closed.

Not saying that the Sharkys are reps but some of their suppliers I bet also manufacture rep parts.

Take their info with a grain of salt.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1717 "Nautilus" review





~12-14$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Ak729F


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have never sold any of my watches. Although I have been tempted many times. So what stops me selling them? It is because I have noticed that watches I have lost interest in, and rarely wear, can suddenly become my favourites. Watches where I ask myself "why did I ever buy this?" can suddenly transform to "why don't I wear this great watch every day?"

I never figured out why this happens, until I mentioned it to my girlfriend, and she pointed out something blindingly obvious. "When a watch matches the clothes you are wearing, you keep going on about what a great watch it is". To be honest, this has always been entirely accidental. I never gave a second thought to matching watches with clothes. But now that she mentions it, I find that I do seem to do it sometimes, perhaps subconsciously, and on those days I can't stop admiring the watch I wear.

Today, for example, I caught myself admiring my watch, then noticed that it matches my shirt, shorts, and even the chair I am sitting on.

Do you deliberately match watches to clothes? I think I am going to start doing this more deliberately, rather than coincidentally.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> watches I have lost interest in, and rarely wear, can suddenly become my favourites. Watches where I ask myself "why did I ever buy this?" can suddenly transform to "why don't I wear this great watch every day?"
> 
> Do you deliberately match watches to clothes? I think I am going to start doing this more deliberately, rather than coincidentally.


So true !!! Some watches I may wear once a year, but it's the PERFECT watch that day.

No matter the personal style, there is no downside to looking like one was conscious (but not self-conscious) in putting oneself together, rather than by accident. It shows maturity, and confidence. Chicks dig it. (Smart ones only of course.)


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> So true !!! Some watches I may wear once a year, but it's the PERFECT watch that day.
> 
> No matter the personal style, there is no downside to looking like one was conscious (but not self-conscious) in putting oneself together, rather than by accident. It shows maturity, and confidence. Chicks dig it. (Smart ones only of course.)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> Spotted this new ET Variant
> 【擒纵时光】38MM 复古正装款 PT5000自动机械机芯腕表-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
> 
> 
> ...


That's a shame they changed from Miyota 9015 to PT5000, and also up about £10 in price. I'd pick a 9015 over PT5000 any day. Both hi-beat cheaper 2824 alternatives, but I'd go Japanese if I had the option.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have never sold any of my watches. Although I have been tempted many times. So what stops me selling them? It is because I have noticed that watches I have lost interest in, and rarely wear, can suddenly become my favourites. Watches where I ask myself "why did I ever buy this?" can suddenly transform to "why don't I wear this great watch every day?"
> 
> I never figured out why this happens, until I mentioned it to my girlfriend, and she pointed out something blindingly obvious. "When a watch matches the clothes you are wearing, you keep going on about what a great watch it is". To be honest, this has always been entirely accidental. I never gave a second thought to matching watches with clothes. But now that she mentions it, I find that I do seem to do it sometimes, perhaps subconsciously, and on those days I can't stop admiring the watch I wear.
> 
> ...


I've never sold my watches either (so far) and have always come back to long forgotten pieces with a new appreciation. Sometimes I find a strap that matches a watch perfectly that makes me pick it up again.
Definitely do try match watches to outfits too.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Docrwm said:


>


Yeh, gotta RAWK it like the queen and Mumsie. 
As to be expected, she sets the standard.
I'd like see her knickers though. (So do you, actually   )


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Yeh, gotta RAWK it like the queen and Mumsie.
> As to be expected, she sets the standard.
> I'd like see her knickers though. (So do you, actually   )
> 
> View attachment 15976799


But I thought the whole point of your wearing all black was that black goes with everything!?!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> That's a shame they changed from Miyota 9015 to PT5000, and also up about £10 in price. I'd pick a 9015 over PT5000 any day. Both hi-beat cheaper 2824 alternatives, but I'd go Japanese if I had the option.


YMMV but moving to PT5000 for me while keeping the watch 11mm is a plus for me, not a minus.

I have a Miyota 9015 from Tisell - one of my most accurate watches, but the rotor winding noise is very occasionally off-putting.
I also have two Hangzhou 6460s - one from Merkur and one from San Martin, and both performing magnificently.
Maybe I'm "reading across" unreasonably from the Hangzhous, but it's another ETA clone - how far can they go wrong and even if they do, being a 2824 clone my watchmaker can strip and rebuild it even if I blindfolded him.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

percysmith said:


> how far can they go wrong and even if they do, being a 2824 clone my watchmaker can strip and rebuild it even if I blindfolded him.


Do you actually have experience with doing this? I've done some light Google-fu and it seems that there are small differences between all ETA clones and the original (and between the clones themselves too). Not saying that it would give a good watchmaker too much pause, but it may be difficult or impossible to source parts for the more obscure clones. For the Chinese clones it may be more economical to replace the movement entirely, like you would when an NH35 goes wrong.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> ;=)
> THank you,
> i'm waiting for a phylida (no logo) which i chose with a Minghzu, so i'll see how it behaves in real life. 100% Chinese
> This bliger link was interesting for they offer a clear choice for the movement. Also this was interesting to see that the price difference is not important, so i guess in this case NH35 is the best choice
> I was wondering why the Miyota were more expensive than the Seiko though. Maybe they buy them a bit more. Or they think they are better (?)


It may just be supply and demand. Fiyta is using Miyota 8 Series movements in almost all their non-chronograph automatics, including their Jonas & Verus and Beijing Watch Factory brands. Seiko may also be flooding the market with their HK produced TMI movements. Many of the popular brands sold to the Chinese market (Rossini, Ebohr, Tian Wang), use Seiko/TMI calibers, in preference to ones made in China.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Do you actually have experience with doing this? I've done some light Google-fu and it seems that there are small differences between all ETA clones and the original (and between the clones themselves too). Not saying that it would give a good watchmaker too much pause, but it may be difficult or impossible to source parts for the more obscure clones. For the Chinese clones it may be more economical to replace the movement entirely, like you would when an NH35 goes wrong.


The Hangzhou, Liaoning and Sea-Gull 2824-2 clones are very close to the ETA, but not all their parts are interchangeable. Since the Sea-Gull ST21 series forms the basis for at least three "Swiss Made" 2824-2 clones, parts are probably not that hard to find. Still, considering the cost of labor, unless your watchmaker is a friend or relative, dropping in a fresh clone is probably cheaper and easier.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Do you actually have experience with doing this? I've done some light Google-fu and it seems that there are small differences between all ETA clones and the original (and between the clones themselves too). Not saying that it would give a good watchmaker too much pause, but it may be difficult or impossible to source parts for the more obscure clones. For the Chinese clones it may be more economical to replace the movement entirely, like you would when an NH35 goes wrong.


I took the Hangzhous to be regulated








Mini-Review: Merkur GMT Pilot


Pros: 1. No physically observable flaws. GMT aligns to markers when hour hand is :00, bezel aligns, went over the watchface with a loupe and can't see anything. 1a. Watchmaker said look again, bottom has dust. 1b. (Edit 15 Feb) See post #3 2. Very nice domed crystal - my only other domed crystal...




www.watchuseek.com












Mini-Review: San Martin SN-016G GMT Diver


Seems like I'm the first to post any written review on this model. I've looked, I don't think the Youtube reviewers have caught onto it yet, either. (I'm writing this on the fly. I'll update throughout the day) Pros: 1. No physically observable flaws. GMT aligns to markers when hour hand is...




www.watchuseek.com





My watchmaker confirmed they're clones and he could apply anything he would use on an ETA movement on them. 
They have quality issues e.g. the eccentric screw doesn't work so he did a regulation on the balance directly and the Merkur kept within +2spd after that (San Martin within +5spd)



HoustonReal said:


> The Hangzhou, Liaoning and Sea-Gull 2824-2 clones are very close to the ETA, but not all their parts are interchangeable. Since the Sea-Gull ST21 series forms the basis for at least three "Swiss Made" 2824-2 clones, parts are probably not that hard to find. Still, considering the cost of labor, unless your watchmaker is a friend or relative, dropping in a fresh clone is probably cheaper and easier.


Depends on the damage.
Now as a one-man operation I'm going to assume Escapement Time isn't going to send me a DOA PT5000. 
If something breaks in the future e.g. something came loose I'll see if my watchmaker can fix.

The fix price cap is US$144 - at that point, I'll source a fresh ETA 2824 and perform a drop in replacement as you suggest.
I've done a drop-in replacement on a Tissot Powermatic 80 before:








Questions about ETA C07 (Powermatic 80, H-10, etc.)


Why don't you use your TG to determine an approximate lift angle?




www.watchuseek.com









Calvin Klein Infinite Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch K5S3414X


Shop for Infinite Automatic Silver Dial Men's Watch K5S3414X by Calvin Klein at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

So I've been holding off on opening my Steeldive to regulate it thinking that leaving it sealed would maintain the integrity of my water resistance. Anyway, it's been running about 15 seconds a day slow, which I've been telling myself isn't an issue as I just set it about a minute fast to compensate.

Well my desire for better accuracy just got the best of me, so I opened it up to regulate it. To my surprise the case back was surprisingly loose. I've been holding off for no reason it seems. Actually really surprised at how loose it was TBH. Regulated now and tightened properly. Never thought to check my case backs for tightness before, but that experience has got me wondering.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Jugsy said:


> So I've been holding off on opening my Steeldive to regulate it thinking that leaving it sealed would maintain the integrity of my water resistance. Anyway, it's been running about 15 seconds a day slow, which I've been telling myself isn't an issue as I just set it about a minute fast to compensate.
> 
> Well my desire for better accuracy just got the best of me, so I opened it up to regulate it. To my surprise the case back was surprisingly loose. I've been holding off for no reason it seems. Actually really surprised at how loose it was TBH. Regulated now and tightened properly. Never thought to check my case backs for tightness before, but that experience has got me wondering.


That's worrisome. Had you been in the water with it? My Addiesdive is my beach watch, now wondering if I should check that the caseback is tight on it.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

nyonya said:


> That's worrisome. Had you been in the water with it? My Addiesdive is my beach watch, now wondering if I should check that the caseback is tight on it.


Na not really, it's winter here at the moment so that's lucky I guess. I doubt it's a common problem but it definitely surprised me when I went to turn my tool hard and instantly realised I was already loosening it after only a small amount of resistance.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Anyone else find with the San Martin 6200 Retro that the clasp leaves a mark on the link next to it? Am I being too picky with San Martin? They finally responded to my 62mas indices complaint in a review by saying it was not a big deal - "only the angles were off" (!) - and that they only check the 6:00 and 12:00 anyway. No response after sending the rep here a PM to see if he could help with the refund after sending it back.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Anyone else find with the San Martin 6200 Retro that the clasp leaves a mark on the link next to it? Am I being too picky with San Martin? They finally responded to my 62mas indices complaint in a review by saying it was not a big deal - "only the angles were off" (!) - and that they only check the 6:00 and 12:00 anyway. No response after sending the rep here a PM to see if he could help with the refund after sending it back.


IRT the 6200 Retro leaving marks on the bracelet I personally, wouldn't be too concerned about that as I kind of expect that stuff on most bracelets. The crooked indices of the 62MAS and no refund after sending it back would infuriate me.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Yes, I have the same watch, but on a bracelet. I'm really delighted with it. It's big, but doesn't feel too big, or unbalanced (I have an 8" wrist, and it seems just right). It runs pretty well, loses maybe 10-15 seconds a day, but I could adjust that if I wanted to bother--I don't, though, as it's part of my rotation; although sometimes I wear it for 4 or 5 days, I like it that much.
As for the reports of a loose bezel, I don't find it so--it's not tight, but it doesn't get shifted in regular wear. I honestly think most of those criticizing the watch are born nitpickers--it's not a 5-8 thousand dollar Rolex or Omega--but it is a really well finished affordable watch. I think it competes well with watches costing hundreds more.
There are lots of details that really please me--the indices are highly polished, with crisp edges, and throw nice glints as you look at it from different angles. The dial is nicely textured, the logo is subdued enough not to distract; the hands are crisp and well finished, and the yellow second hand marker is a nice touch; the case is really well finished, with distinct brushed and polished sections; and if you know the nh35, you'll know it's a very satisfactory movement. Really, I can't think of anything about the watch that disappoints. 
This is one of very few watches I own that really do consistently please me--I love wearing it! I think you'll be very happy with it. I would suggest that you get it on the bracelet, if you are a bracelet kind of guy; aftermarket straps are cheap, even for good ones. That way, you'll have the option to switch as the mood takes you--and the bracelet that came with mine is very good, with a very good clasp, and nearly the same price.
Overall, I think the watch is an incredible bargain. If I didn't already have too many blue watches, I'd get this one in blue as well (mine is black, like the pictured one).
Take the plunge, you wont regret it! Good luck!


junkCollector said:


> Anyone here have any opinions, reviews, or experience with this Pagani design? Seems awfully inexpensive for a decent looking watch with an nh35 inside...
> View attachment 15975220


Yes, I have the same watch, but on a bracelet. I'm really delighted with it. It's big, but doesn't feel too big, or unbalanced (I have an 8" wrist, and it seems just right). It runs pretty well, loses maybe 10-15 seconds a day, but I could adjust that if I wanted to bother--I don't, though, as it's part of my rotation; although sometimes I wear it for 4 or 5 days, I like it that much.
As for the reports of a loose bezel, I don't find it so--it's not tight, but it doesn't get shifted in regular wear. I honestly think most of those criticizing the watch are born nitpickers--it's not a 5-8 thousand dollar Rolex or Omega--but it is a really well finished affordable watch. I think it competes well with watches costing hundreds more.
There are lots of details that really please me--the indices are highly polished, with crisp edges, and throw nice glints as you look at it from different angles. The dial is nicely textured, the logo is subdued enough not to distract; the hands are crisp and well finished, and the yellow second hand marker is a nice touch; the case is really well finished, with distinct brushed and polished sections; and if you know the nh35, you'll know it's a very satisfactory movement. Really, I can't think of anything about the watch that disappoints. 
This is one of very few watches I own that really do consistently please me--I love wearing it! I think you'll be very happy with it. I would suggest that you get it on the bracelet, if you are a bracelet kind of guy; aftermarket straps are cheap, even for good ones. That way, you'll have the option to switch as the mood takes you--and the bracelet that came with mine is very good, with a very good clasp, and nearly the same price.
Overall, I think the watch is an incredible bargain. If I didn't already have too many blue watches, I'd get this one in blue as well (mine is black, like the pictured one).
Take the plunge, you wont regret it! Good luck!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> Anyone else find with the San Martin 6200 Retro that the clasp leaves a mark on the link next to it? Am I being too picky with San Martin?


Yes, that same scuff has happened with mine. I just see it as normal "wear and tear", and since it is on the underside of the watch, I don't worry about it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Heimdallr has some big discounts on their Titanium and their Bronze turtles right now:



https://heimdallrwatch.com/store/STOCK-SUPER-SALES-c66486023


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

anyone use the i fashion-watch store on Ali?
They have a good deal with free strap on the Steeldive skx homage


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this piece on Ali








119.52US $ 50% OFF|Small Seconds Waterproof Vintage Watch Seiko Quartz Movement Army Replica Dirty Dozen Retro Stainless Steel Wristwatch Men - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





































































Specsheet:
Model: S182019 Quartz Military Watch
Movement: Seiko VD78
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Dial Diameter: 36mm
Dial Thickness: 11mm(not including glass)
Dial Type: Black
Dial Features: Filled with Swiss Supper Luminous, two colors
Waterproof: 100M
Glass: Sapphire Crystal, AR Coating
Hands: Luminous Coating
Strap Material:Nylon or Leather
Strap Width:18mm
Strap Length: 23cm
Luminous: Swiss Super Luminous
Crown: Screw-in lock
Weight: About 70g

Along with this Burei Diver








184.24US $ 51% OFF|Burei Diver Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Crystal Men Automatic Mechanical Watches Ceramic Bezel 50Bar Luminous Date Window|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













































Specsheet:
Model: SW500-01G
Movement: NH35A [automatic mechanical movement]
Case: Material - 316L Stainless Steel
42mm in diameter
Thickness 16mm
Band width 20 mm
Glass: Domed sapphire crystal
Bezel: 120 Clicks Unidirectional Chronograph Bezel,Ceramic Top Ring, 12 O'clock Luminous Markers
Hands: Steel Hands, Luminous Coating
Luminous: Hands and Markers
Crown: Screw-down Crown
Case Back: Screw-down Case Back, Brushed Process
Strap: 316L Stainless Steel All Brushed Bracelet,Width 20 * 18 mm
Clasp: Folding Clasp With Safety
Water Resistant: 50Bar=500 meters

Along with this NH-35-powered Carnival








105.0US $ 48% OFF|2021 Carnival New 41mm Men Luxury Automatic Mechanical Wrist Watch Men Stainless Steel Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















Specsheet:
Movement: Automatic Self-Wind
Band Length: 20cm
Case Material: Stainless Steel
Model Number: 563G
Band Width: 20mm
Case Thickness: 12mm
Dial Window Material Type: Sapphire Crystal
Dial Diameter: 41mm
Band Material Type: Stainless Steel


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Along with this Burei Diver
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a review of the Burei dive watch last month, and it was (if I remember correctly) really positive:


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Today, for example, I caught myself admiring my watch, then noticed that it matches my shirt, shorts, and even the chair I am sitting on.
> 
> Do you deliberately match watches to clothes? I think I am going to start doing this more deliberately, rather than coincidentally.
> 
> View attachment 15976472


isn't that the main reason to have more than one watch and some coloured dials and a large stock of different natos?
i have some watches that i can only wear with a certain shirt, that i wear only on some special occasion and when i feel fancy enough on that day. the Kanagawa wave dial will be such a watch or a gold coloured watch i have, that i can only pair with some mustard coloured shorts in summer.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this piece on Ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This listing below has a small video clip of that watch where you can see how the small seconds hand ticks. i guess that might be of interest to some.









129.94US $ 27% OFF|Retro 36mm Quartz Stainless Steel Men Watches Strong Luminous 10atm Bubble Sapphire Glass Military Wrist Watch For Male Men Gift - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this piece on Ali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not 100% sure, but I think the I&W Carnival has a tungsten bezel, which is interesting. The AliExpress page says "Tungsten steel ring mouth." The "Genuine Diamonds" text at six o'clock it just too much.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> IRT the 6200 Retro leaving marks on the bracelet I personally, wouldn't be too concerned about that as I kind of expect that stuff on most bracelets. The crooked indices of the 62MAS and no refund after sending it back would infuriate me.


I guess the difference is between a quality control problem and a design flaw.

I've still got three more San Martins from the sale on the way: a bronze turtle, a wave, and another 62mas-but with the hexagonal thing. My hypothesis is that they inspect dials with their name more carefully than sterile ones.

I'm also interested in their explorer; however that Invicta-inspired dollar sign on the crown is a deal breakuh.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Heimdallr has some big discounts on their Titanium and their Bronze turtles right now:
> 
> 
> 
> https://heimdallrwatch.com/store/STOCK-SUPER-SALES-c66486023


Great prices.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have seen several watch reviewers suggesting that if you live in the EU you can avoid paying VAT (sales tax) on AliExpress by selecting shipment from an EU warehouse. Last week, the EU made clear that it doesn't matter where the items are shipped from. It is the location of the seller that matters.

To confirm this, I selected the San Martin Great Wave Turtle, and chose "ship from Belgium" to my home in Prague (Czech Republic). As feared, it added 21% VAT just like it would if the watch were shipped from China. So, EU warehouses no longer offer a financial advantage.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Here's a question....
What would you all recommend as the best bang for my buck for a dive style watch, nh35 (if possible) and UNDER $80 u.s.? From Ali. 
I'm still leaning towards that Pagani branded Tag homage I asked about a few posts back, but want to see if there's anything more appealing that I'm not seeing that maybe some of you know about.


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I have seen several watch reviewers suggesting that if you live in the EU you can avoid paying VAT (sales tax) on AliExpress by selecting shipment from an EU warehouse. Last week, the EU made clear that it doesn't matter where the items are shipped from. It is the location of the seller that matters.
> 
> To confirm this, I selected the San Martin Great Wave Turtle, and chose "ship from Belgium" to my home in Prague (Czech Republic). As feared, it added 21% VAT just like it would if the watch were shipped from China. So, EU warehouses no longer offer a financial advantage.
> 
> View attachment 15977916


I thought only items up to 150 euro are taxed at point of sale? What's up with that?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

junkCollector said:


> Here's a question....
> What would you all recommend as the best bang for my buck for a dive style watch, nh35 (if possible) and UNDER $80 u.s.? From Ali.
> I'm still leaning towards that Pagani branded Tag homage I asked about a few posts back, but want to see if there's anything more appealing that I'm not seeing that maybe some of you know about.


Look out for a deal on steeldive watches. there you can get a watch that has a lume performance like a good diver should have.









99.5US $ 75% OFF|Steeldive Sd1970 White Date Background 200m Wateproof Nh35 6105 Turtle Automatic Dive Diver Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

spacecat said:


> This listing below has a small video clip of that watch where you can see how the small seconds hand ticks. i guess that might be of interest to some.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've always thought quartz and small seconds go well together. It's less noticeable to those who are bothered by the jumping seconds hand.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

spacecat said:


> Look out for a deal on steeldive watches. there you can get a watch that has a lume performance like a good diver should have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Addies is basically the same. A week ago could be had for 79.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> Here's a question....
> What would you all recommend as the best bang for my buck for a dive style watch, nh35 (if possible) and UNDER $80 u.s.? From Ali.
> I'm still leaning towards that Pagani branded Tag homage I asked about a few posts back, but want to see if there's anything more appealing that I'm not seeing that maybe some of you know about.


Steeldive and San Martin are good places to start along with the Pagani offerings.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I finally received my Escapement Time dress watch. I realize I'm a bit late to the party, but I put up a review with a few good pics. Unfortunately it isn't currently available, but hopefully will soon be again.
Escapement Time dress watch review


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

spacecat said:


> Look out for a deal on steeldive watches. there you can get a watch that has a lume performance like a good diver should have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol, that watch is in my cart right now... Just not sure how I feel about that style of case. 
I own one steeldive already and have one more on the way.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Rista said:


> I thought only items up to 150 euro are taxed at point of sale? What's up with that?


That's where it gets even more complicated. It turns out, if a eShop outside the EU ships from a warehouse outside the EU, then there is an upper limited (as you said) of 150 euros. However, if that same eShop ships from a warehouse within the EU then there is no upper limit at all.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> That's where it gets even more complicated. It turns out, if a eShop outside the EU ships from a warehouse outside the EU, then there is an upper limited (as you said) of 150 euros. However, if that same eShop ships from a warehouse within the EU then there is no upper limit at all.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> That's where it gets even more complicated. It turns out, if a eShop outside the EU ships from a warehouse outside the EU, then there is an upper limited (as you said) of 150 euros. However, if that same eShop ships from a warehouse within the EU then there is no upper limit at all.


Yeah, same for me. That's "sort of" stupid, as they should have paid taxes on the stuff when they imported it to the Eu warehouse

Well, Ill wait how this new situation will evolve and dial a bit back on aliX purchases


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I have seen several watch reviewers suggesting that if you live in the EU you can avoid paying VAT (sales tax) on AliExpress by selecting shipment from an EU warehouse. Last week, the EU made clear that it doesn't matter where the items are shipped from. It is the location of the seller that matters.
> 
> To confirm this, I selected the San Martin Great Wave Turtle, and chose "ship from Belgium" to my home in Prague (Czech Republic). As feared, it added 21% VAT just like it would if the watch were shipped from China. So, EU warehouses no longer offer a financial advantage.
> 
> View attachment 15977916


You guys need a revolution. Seriously.


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> Lol, that watch is in my cart right now... Just not sure how I feel about that style of case.
> I own one steeldive already and have one more on the way.


Steeldive store on Ali has a flash sale on submariners for 79


----------



## rednakes (Sep 14, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Na not really, it's winter here at the moment so that's lucky I guess. I doubt it's a common problem but it definitely surprised me when I went to turn my tool hard and instantly realised I was already loosening it after only a small amount of resistance.


I notice with some of these AlExpress watches that I only needed a caseback ball to open them. That's the easiest way to check the tightness without harming the caseback. On the other hand, with other watches like Seiko 5 or SKX or an Invicta Pro Diver I needed the wrench.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

If only they would have this in steel with aluminium red triangle bezel, it would be a fantastic millgaus homage.









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

percysmith said:


> YMMV but moving to PT5000 for me while keeping the watch 11mm is a plus for me, not a minus.
> 
> I have a Miyota 9015 from Tisell - one of my most accurate watches, but the rotor winding noise is very occasionally off-putting.
> I also have two Hangzhou 6460s - one from Merkur and one from San Martin, and both performing magnificently.
> Maybe I'm "reading across" unreasonably from the Hangzhous, but it's another ETA clone - how far can they go wrong and even if they do, being a 2824 clone my watchmaker can strip and rebuild it even if I blindfolded him.


I'd take occasional rotor noise if it means getting Japanese hi-beat. Miyota 9015 has a fantastic reputation for reliability


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I'd take occasional rotor noise if it means getting Japanese hi-beat. Miyota 9015 has a fantastic reputation for reliability


Our expectations may be different. For US$170, all I expect is the watch is to arrive pretty and run as advertised for 2 years. 
My expectations for a low value, "risk", exploratory purchase is very different from what I am expecting from my Omega AT.
If it runs >2 years, it's a plus. 
Also, I don't have to like it. If I do, a further plus.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Poerger said:


> Yeah, same for me. That's "sort of" stupid, as they should have paid taxes on the stuff when they imported it to the Eu warehouse
> 
> Well, Ill wait how this new situation will evolve and dial a bit back on aliX purchases


guess these EU warehouses work just like hubs in free zones. items stored there are BEFORE customs. so from July 1 the only advantage of them is the faster delivery (cca 10 days).


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

frogles said:


> guess these EU warehouses work just like hubs in free zones. items stored there are BEFORE customs. so from July 1 the only advantage of them is the faster delivery (cca 10 days).


Not really, quite the opposite.
EU warehouses have cleared from customs everything they store in them (they are a goods warehouse not a logistics' company storage facility on the international area of an airport). So all relevant duties and fees for clearance have been paid.

VAT on the other hand is a horizontal tax paid by the final buyer practically in all countries.

These are the reasons on why you can get anything from an EU warehouse without any price limit by just adding VAT and only up to 150 euros from abroad. Above 150 euros there customs duties to be paid and the final buyer is responsible for that.

If there was a subsidiary company set e.g. in Germany we would all pay the same VAT tax of Germany and they would just ship it out in all of the EU (as Amazon does). Since the companies are registered in China we are charged with the VAT of the final destination country.

Essentially all the loopholes and grey areas are now covered and you know from the start what happens. The taxes loss from purchases outside of the EU was huge since most structures believed the price declared on parcel by seller based on a culture of not lying so they lost huge amounts of taxes. In other countries(like my own) where people try to circumvent payments the authorities enforced a stricter framework based on the principle that the sticker on the parcel is lying. Still they were unable to recuperate everything and the final user (us) were also charged fees for this process. We were happy when a parcel skipped and sad when the parcel was stopped. Now we pay no fee but always VAT. The free in my country was the VAT of a 62.5 euro purchase, so I really like the new situation. Not to mention that it is expected that parcels will not be delayed any more. Average time here was 1 to 3 months for customs clearance.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

percysmith said:


> Our expectations may be different. For US$170, all I expect is the watch is to arrive pretty and run as advertised for 2 years.
> My expectations for a low value, "risk", exploratory purchase is very different from what I am expecting from my Omega AT.
> If it runs >2 years, it's a plus.
> Also, I don't have to like it. If I do, a further plus.


The PT5000 gets a lot of hype, because they made a higher grade version, and had it meet Chronometer standards at the Glashütte Observatory in Germany. The PT5000's being offered by San Martin, Cronos, Akires, Pailan, and others, don't seem to be these chronometer grade calibers. Except for a limited run of Shan Cheng watches made in-house by H.K. Precision Technology, it's virtually impossible to find these higher grade versions.

Many Chinese forums have compared the PT5000 to the current Sea-Gull ST2130, and the Sea-Gull seems to be manufactured in a cleaner environment.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not A Watch

I bought this ceramic coating off AliExpress for about $4 USD. I subscribe to numerous automotive YouTube channels, and they are always extolling the virtues of Avalon King Ceramic Coating. Since I just wanted to try some on a few watches, I found some of the cheapest stuff on AliEx. It really does work. I've used it on a few watches, and a smartphone. I prepped them all by wiping them down first with rubbing alcohol. After applying the liquid a few times, and then buffing it off once dry, the surfaces are smoother, and virtually immune from fingerprints. If you have any watches that seem to attract fingerprints, or need being wiped down often, give this stuff a try.









3.83US $ 43% OFF|10H diamond plated crystal gold coating, ceramic car Accessories coating, car Exterior coating kit, glass, hydrophobic diam B7S1| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> The PT5000 gets a lot of hype, because they made a higher grade version, and had it meet Chronometer standards at the Glashütte Observatory in Germany. The PT5000's being offered by San Martin, Cronos, Akires, Pailan, and others, don't seem to be these chronometer grade calibers. Except for a limited run of Shan Cheng watches made in-house by H.K. Precision Technology, it's virtually impossible to find these higher grade versions.
> 
> Many Chinese forums have compared the PT5000 to the current Sea-Gull ST2130, and the Sea-Gull seems to be manufactured in a cleaner environment.


Well I'm not expecting a ETA 2824/Sellita SW200 Chrono. When I heard the claim they sent one unit to the German equivalent of COSC, I took a whole shaker of salt.

It's in my neighbourhood forwarder delivery point. I'll just wrap up a few loose ends here then go pick it up.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Spotted this new ET Variant
> 【擒纵时光】38MM 复古正装款 PT5000自动机械机芯腕表-淘宝网 (taobao.com)
> 
> 
> ...











Mini-Review: Escapement Time "Restoring Ancient...


Pros: Nice, elegant and light Full polished look works. The side is even stepped thrice to break up the monotony and make it look more elegant. Timekeeping OK: +5spd/+8spd/+15spd 12up/6up/9up on the timegrapher. Watchtracker: +9.0spd. Interesting lume. When fully charged by flashlight, the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

kovy71 said:


> If only they would have this in steel with aluminium red triangle bezel, it would be a fantastic millgaus homage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, that's a hefty price tag but I do like the look of it.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I have seen several watch reviewers suggesting that if you live in the EU you can avoid paying VAT (sales tax) on AliExpress by selecting shipment from an EU warehouse. Last week, the EU made clear that it doesn't matter where the items are shipped from. It is the location of the seller that matters.
> 
> To confirm this, I selected the San Martin Great Wave Turtle, and chose "ship from Belgium" to my home in Prague (Czech Republic). As feared, it added 21% VAT just like it would if the watch were shipped from China. So, EU warehouses no longer offer a financial advantage.
> 
> View attachment 15977916


Lucky I bought it before 1/7 haha









View attachment 15980177


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

This arrived in the post today...










Some months ago I mentioned I was taking part in a special order from San Martin; I've posted pictures elsewhere but not got around to including them in this thread; so here goes...


























































I only had to adjust the micro-adjusters for it to fit my 20,5cm wrist; larger wrists would need extra links. The bracelet uses twin screws to hold links together I they have locktight applied; so are very difficult to remove. Included in the package were a springbar tool, two screwdrivers and a small tube of locktight.

All in all very well packaged and very well finished.

This one has the PT5000 movement and I am very happy with it. Currently running around -10s per day (compared with an atomic clock app on the 'net).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This watch just popped up, for unknown reasons, on my AliExpress feed. Even though I am not interested in the watch, my mind was blown away by the price. A quick search showed there are plenty of other watches for less than $2, including shipping. Even if they are junk, this is mindboggling. The profit margins at every step of the process must be close to zero.









1.03US $ 30% OFF|Lady Quartz Wristwatches For Woman Luxury Watches Women Fashion Watch 2021 Bracelet Pagani Design Automatic Watch Reloj Hombre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> This watch just popped up, for unknown reasons, on my AliExpress feed. Even though I am not interested in the watch, my mind was blown away by the price. A quick search showed there are plenty of other watches for less than $2, including shipping. Even if they are junk, this is mindboggling. The profit margins at every step of the process must be close to zero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen stuff like this at my local Walmart for $8 or $9. The chronograph is just a print on the dial and the pushers just look good. But I agree, given how it had to move through Walmart's huge supply chain to get to my store in the middle of nowhere, if they are making money, it can't be very much.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Not A Watch
> 
> I bought this ceramic coating off AliExpress for about $4 USD. I subscribe to numerous automotive YouTube channels, and they are always extolling the virtues of Avalon King Ceramic Coating. Since I just wanted to try some on a few watches, I found some of the cheapest stuff on AliEx. It really does work. I've used it on a few watches, and a smartphone. I prepped them all by wiping them down first with rubbing alcohol. After applying the liquid a few times, and then buffing it off once dry, the surfaces are smoother, and virtually immune from fingerprints. If you have any watches that seem to attract fingerprints, or need being wiped down often, give this stuff a try.
> 
> ...


thank you
do you recommend the brown or the ivory?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> This watch just popped up, for unknown reasons, on my AliExpress feed. Even though I am not interested in the watch, my mind was blown away by the price. A quick search showed there are plenty of other watches for less than $2, including shipping. Even if they are junk, this is mindboggling. The profit margins at every step of the process must be close to zero.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just think how much the Czech customs will charge you for this one


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Anyone else find with the San Martin 6200 Retro that the clasp leaves a mark on the link next to it? Am I being too picky with San Martin? They finally responded to my 62mas indices complaint in a review by saying it was not a big deal - "only the angles were off" (!) - and that they only check the 6:00 and 12:00 anyway. No response after sending the rep here a PM to see if he could help with the refund after sending it back.


Same exact issue. Doesn't bother me too much.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> thank you
> do you recommend the brown or the ivory?


"Ivory" = 20ml , "Brown" = 50ml. The color doesn't mean anything, just the size difference. The "Brown" is clearly the better value (2.5x as much for 1.7x the price).

I bought into the meaningless hype of it being 10H, vs many others that are 9H. It claims to be a "Diamond" Polysiloxane coating, where most others use silicon dioxide (SiO2).


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

percysmith said:


> Our expectations may be different. For US$170, all I expect is the watch is to arrive pretty and run as advertised for 2 years.
> My expectations for a low value, "risk", exploratory purchase is very different from what I am expecting from my Omega AT.
> If it runs >2 years, it's a plus.
> Also, I don't have to like it. If I do, a further plus.


Well if all you care about is 2 years, then you are doing just fine with Chinese movements. 
I like the idea of movements being built to last.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Maybe this could be discussed in "The Cafe" instead of the Best of Aliexpress thread?


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nikola237 said:


> How common is this on Parnis watches (asymmetric dot positioning)?


Okay, just received new bezel from the seller, and it has the same problem!
Does anyone have this watch? I would like to order new one, but I'm wondering if all have the same flaw?


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Staring at Ali trying to decide if I’m pulling the trigger on a green Steeldive skx homage or a addies Kanagawa wave


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Just received one of my AliExpress Sale watches today. But I'm not completely happy with it. It doesn't match the listing.

First two pictures are from the listing. The rest are quick pictures I've taken of the watch I received.

Tell me if you can see what the issues are, so I know I'm not just going mad.









239.4US $ 40% OFF|Cronos Vintage Diving Watches 200M Water Resistant PT5000 Steel Band Ceramic Rotating Bezel Full Luminous Dial Calendar|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









































Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

mougino said:


> Maybe this could be discussed in "The Cafe" instead of the Best of Aliexpress thread?


Thank you for the reminder, I've removed several off-topic posts that were quickly turning political.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received one of my AliExpress Sale watches today. But I'm not completely happy with it. It doesn't match the listing.
> 
> First two pictures are from the listing. The rest are quick pictures I've taken of the watch I received.
> 
> ...


I think the glidelock and updated hands are new (from after the sale). That is, the sale was where Cronos sold off end-of-line stock for this watch, knowing a new version was about to come out at the end of June. Another group member had the same issue. You can check in your orders what the original product spec was at the time of purchase.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I think the glidelock and updated hands are new (from after the sale). Another group member had the same issue. You can check in your orders what the original product spec was at the time of purchase.


The glidelock I'm not too bothered about, as I can always buy one to add to it. I've done that before with other watches. It's more the colour of the applied logo and hands and etc that is bothering me.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kirill Sergueev (Feb 9, 2015)

I see different buckle. Looks better in comparison to description what is other differences?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The glidelock I'm not too bothered about, as I can always buy one to add to it. I've done that before with other watches. It's more the colour of the applied logo and hands and etc that is bothering me.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


I guess you know this already, but if you go into orders, then do the following steps:

(1) Click "View Details" (shown in orange here) for the specific item you ordered










(2) That will then show the details of the order, and in the Product Details section click on the name of the product (shown in orange here)










(3) That will then take you to a snapshot of the details of the product (photos, description) etc at the time you ordered it, so you can check if it differs from the current product offering


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just stumbled upon an iterestingly looking 40mm Bliger, that I hadn't seen before:








75.33US $ 33% OFF|40MM Sapphire Men's Automatic Watch Japan Miyota 8215 Movement White Face Ceramic Rotating Bezel Rubber Band Date Cyclops Bliger|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

caktaylor said:


> He didn't beat YouTube. He had to It's taken him an incredibly long time to get back to where he was before he lost his first channel.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Really, I look and see all his previous content (perhaps a few are missing) so how is he having to


mougino said:


> Just stumbled upon an iterestingly looking 40mm Bliger, that I hadn't seen before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just never been a fan of white dial + white hands - sort of unreadable IMHO.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> This arrived in the post today...
> 
> View attachment 15980264
> 
> ...


"Peace, love and 120 clicks"....you can't make this **** up ?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Just stumbled upon an iterestingly looking 40mm Bliger, that I hadn't seen before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed that Blieger (more than any of these mushroom brands) throws dials,cases and hands together to see what sticks. I got myself aa frankenwatch from them which I kind of liked...and was too lazy to build (would have cost me 50% more as well).


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I noticed that the Trendy Watch Store has the Pagani Design NTTD copage for 94$.. Other colorways/bracelets are slightly more.
Not everyone's cup of tea, but I caved in to see if my 2 years old hate for Pagani can be put to rest. 🤣


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Docrwm said:


> Really, I look and see all his previous content (perhaps a few are missing) so how is he having to
> 
> Just never been a fan of white dial + white hands - sort of unreadable IMHO.


(1) His original I Like Watches Channel was terminated and all of the content was removed. The I Like Watches channel you see now is a "new" channel.

(2) When he lost his original channel, all of the videos he had posted up to that point were removed. I only see content going back approximately 8 months. I think he "could" repost some of his older videos, but has chosen not to do so. At the time, he stated he didn't want to accidentally repost anything that led may have led to the channel termination in the first place.

(3) He also lost all of his subscribers and is only now getting back to the subscriber count he had when he lost the original channel.

That is what I meant by starting over.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I guess you know this already, but if you go into orders, then do the following steps:
> 
> (1) Click "View Details" (shown in orange here) for the specific item you ordered
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm aware of that, but thanks for posting all that anyway. I'm sure it will be useful for others.

It's just me seeing the logo, hands etc in a good colour, rather than silver then? I am going mad then 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mykkus said:


> Staring at Ali trying to decide if I'm pulling the trigger on a green Steeldive skx homage or a addies Kanagawa wave


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Nikola237 said:


> Okay, just received new bezel from the seller, and it has the same problem!
> Does anyone have this watch? I would like to order new one, but I'm wondering if all have the same flaw?


Mine, who is now four years old, however, seems in great shape. 
You can find (many) other photos here [Recensione/Review] Tanto tuonò che piovve: Parnis un po' di storia e il Diver K - Parnis PA 6007 - cccp-forum.it


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ipse said:


> "Peace, love and 120 clicks"....you can't make this **** up 🤣


That's a custom case back, one of the BSH did make it up... ...and the rest of us approved it


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Just received one of my AliExpress Sale watches today. But I'm not completely happy with it. It doesn't match the listing.
> 
> First two pictures are from the listing. The rest are quick pictures I've taken of the watch I received.
> 
> ...


Same but they told me that these features only became available from the 25 June. I couldn't remember what the listing stated at the time I ordered so I didn't take it further. If you know for a fact it had that stuff on the listing earlier then I might.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I guess you know this already, but if you go into orders, then do the following steps:
> 
> (1) Click "View Details" (shown in orange here) for the specific item you ordered
> 
> ...


I didn't know this, thanks mate. I can see the glidelock wasn't a thing when I ordered. That actually makes me feel better.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> I didn't know this, thanks mate. I can see the glidelock wasn't a thing when I ordered. That actually makes me feel better.


I already switched mine over to one of these. A bought a few a while back.









14.57US $ 45% OFF|Carlywet 9mm X 9mm Brush Polish Stainless Steel Watch Buckle Glide Lock Clasp Steel For Watch Band Bracelet Straps Rubber - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I already switched mine over to one of these. A bought a few a while back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How well do you like it? Would you recommend it?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> How well do you like it? Would you recommend it?


Yeah they're really good. You can see one of them on another one of my watches in this video.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> Just stumbled upon an iterestingly looking 40mm Bliger, that I hadn't seen before:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I was just eyeing this blue version of that. 
Sharp looking. Not a fan of rubber straps, and not too sure of the no name automatic movement inside. But for the price, it's a really interesting looking watch that would probably get a lot of wrist time from me.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

US $78.40 30%OFF | BLIGER 200M Waterproof Business Nologo Green/Blue Sunburst Automatic Men Watch NH35A Date Green Luminous Mark Hand Polished Band








83.3US $ 30% OFF|BLIGER 200M Waterproof Business Nologo Green/Blue Sunburst Automatic Men Watch NH35A Date Green Luminous Mark Hand Polished Band|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Really liking the look of this one here. What is the quality on the cases that Bliger uses? Are the bezels decent on them?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> US $78.40 30%OFF | BLIGER 200M Waterproof Business Nologo Green/Blue Sunburst Automatic Men Watch NH35A Date Green Luminous Mark Hand Polished Band
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had several and yes the bezels are correct: 120-click, unidirectional, no backplay, and mine were well aligned.

Nicolas


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> I've had several and yes the bezels are correct: 120-click, unidirectional, no backplay, and mine were well aligned.
> 
> Nicolas


Have you also had experience with the mingzhu dg2813 movement many of their watches use? Wondering what the reliability is on those.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> Have you also had experience with the mingzhu dg2813 movement many of their watches use? Wondering what the reliability is on those.


Yes, I've had Aliexpress watches with DG2813 movement since 2017 and they still run without problem (I can't say for accuracy, I don't test my watches, but no noticeable deviation at least).


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

mougino said:


>


 Cuz I'm already getting 'the look' after 5 watches this year


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mykkus said:


> Cuz I'm already getting 'the look' after 5 watches this year


off:
application for the Look of the Year
Participate - Elite Model Look


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah they're really good. You can see one of them on another one of my watches in this video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i dont understand: do you need a bracelet tapering down to 9mm to apply these?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Yes, I've had Aliexpress watches with DG2813 movement since 2017 and they still run without problem (I can't say for accuracy, I don't test my watches, but no noticeable deviation at least).


Slight difference between Dixmont-Guangzhou DG2813, and "Mingzhu" movements that do not feature the Dixmont crown under the balance wheel.

2813-style movements are made by numerous factories in China, including Dixmont, Nanning, Beijing Watch Factory, and Starking. With "Mingzhu" movements, no one can verify the manufacturer. I've seen a few other clones with unique, stamped logos, but no one has been able to identify those brands.

Dixmont is now owned by CityChamp, the largest watch company in China. Like Nanning and Beijing, Dixmont is one of the original government watch production factories.

Mingzhu make almost identical copies of the Dixmont-Guangzhou movements, but their comparative quality is an unknown. With Bliger, the upgrade to an NH35 is a minimal price difference, and well worth the extra money.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

frogles said:


> i dont understand: do you need a bracelet tapering down to 9mm to apply these?


It's a little misleading and confusing. Technically it is 9mm, as theres a link on the clasp already, which has the glidelock bit attached to it. So you'll have to attach the bracelet to that link as if it was one of the bracelet links. So the taper is really 16mm. Hopefully that makes sense.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rista (May 31, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Yeah I'm aware of that, but thanks for posting all that anyway. I'm sure it will be useful for others.
> 
> It's just me seeing the logo, hands etc in a good colour, rather than silver then? I am going mad then
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


What is supposed to be the good colour? The logo looks silver to me in both 🤔


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Just found this one. Can't decide if I like it or not. The date window is off and not sure on the font. What do you think?

AU $112.36 26%OFF | BLIGER 43mm Mechanical black dial steel case Yellow brown strap automatic mens Watches








110.0US $ |BLIGER 43mm Mechanical black dial steel case Yellow brown strap automatic mens Watches|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ban Bolski said:


> Just found this one. Can't decide if I like it or not. The date window is off and not sure on the font. What do you think?
> 
> AU $112.36 26%OFF | BLIGER 43mm Mechanical black dial steel case Yellow brown strap automatic mens Watches
> 
> ...


Not sure it's for me as well but that's a refreshing change! Clearly different from the hundreds of Subs/BB variations on AE  I'd encourage them to continue this way!

[edit] apparently it's a JLC Master Compressor homage, the 'double date window' seems to be one of the original feature:


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Maybe a black dial/bezel in the bronze case would do it for me?

I'm surprised JLC had the double date window too.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ban Bolski said:


> Maybe a black dial/bezel in the bronze case would do it for me?
> 
> I'm surprised JLC had the double date window too.











73.44US $ 49% OFF|Bliger 43mm Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Luxury Brand Luminous Waterproof PVD Case Rubber Strap Calendar Wristwatches Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Other variations:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Rista said:


> What is supposed to be the good colour? The logo looks silver to me in both


I think he may have meant "gold" instead of "good."

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Rista said:


> What is supposed to be the good colour? The logo looks silver to me in both


It must just be me then. I thought the logo hand etc looked almost gold in colour, instead of the silver in the pictures on the listing.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

My SD1979 arrived today. 6/21/21 ordered and 7/7/21 arrived. Funniest part is that the return address label says Kentucky!








Three things immediately stuck me. First, the bezel no longer has a lume pip (which is good because the first one was damaged with the pip dislodged and the bezel scratched up from where it had obviously rubbed repeatedly against the bezel). This new bezel insert has lume on all the indices and the triangle so that's a really plus IMHO. Second, the crown is a PITA to manipulate (but I take it on good authority that the Squale crown is too). And finally, the added bonus of industrial dirt throughout the bracelet links was a surprise. Overall, a very nice watch for the money IMHO.








I'd also like to add that I sincerely appreciate the Chinese makers putting LONG bracelets on these watches. This is the second watch that has come with a bracelet from a Chinese maker in the past 2 weeks and each of them had to have 2 or 3 links removed for my almost 8in wrist. I wish I could say the same for some of my more expensive Swiss watches.......


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> My SD1979 arrived today. 6/21/21 ordered and 7/7/21 arrived. Funniest part is that the return address label says Kentucky!
> 
> View attachment 15984347
> 
> ...


I have that same watch, same color, minus the industrial dirt. Mine came very clean. 
It is a solid watch, takes a beating. Looks really good on a vintage style brown or tan leather strap also since that bracelet doesn't quite match the watch case.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Docrwm said:


> My SD1979 arrived today. 6/21/21 ordered and 7/7/21 arrived. Funniest part is that the return address label says Kentucky!
> View attachment 15984347


Everything I buy now (for maybe the past year or so) has a KY return address.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> I have that same watch, same color, minus the industrial dirt. Mine came very clean.
> It is a solid watch, takes a beating. Looks really good on a vintage style brown or tan leather strap also since that bracelet doesn't quite match the watch case.


Personally I like it on the original bracelet


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mougino said:


> Personally I like it on the original bracelet


I do too. Engineer bracelets are my personal favorite. I have others that are nice but given a choice I prefer them.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> Personally I like it on the original bracelet


I have days when I put the engineer bracelet back on and rock it, it is a nicely made and comfortable bracelet, I just wish it matched the blasted, matte finish of the case better.


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone know if there is a bracelet that fits well with the Phylida Speedy? Maybe one that is for an actual speedy?


----------



## Rakovski (Feb 23, 2017)

Damn !



mougino said:


> Personally I like it on the original bracelet


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

clwnbaby said:


> Anyone know if there is a bracelet that fits well with the Phylida Speedy? Maybe one that is for an actual speedy?


I've seen alihimages (on YouTube) put the uncle Seiko one on his...fits decent.

I have put the Corgeut Speedmaster bracelet on the Phylida and it fits decent as well. The alight taper is nice but the butterfly clasp is a minus.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Docrwm said:


> My SD1979 arrived today. 6/21/21 ordered and 7/7/21 arrived. Funniest part is that the return address label says Kentucky!
> View attachment 15984347
> 
> Three things immediately stuck me. First, the bezel no longer has a lume pip (which is good because the first one was damaged with the pip dislodged and the bezel scratched up from where it had obviously rubbed repeatedly against the bezel). This new bezel insert has lume on all the indices and the triangle so that's a really plus IMHO. Second, the crown is a PITA to manipulate (but I take it on good authority that the Squale crown is too). And finally, the added bonus of industrial dirt throughout the bracelet links was a surprise. Overall, a very nice watch for the money IMHO.
> ...





Docrwm said:


> My SD1979 arrived today. 6/21/21 ordered and 7/7/21 arrived. Funniest part is that the return address label says Kentucky!
> View attachment 15984347
> 
> Three things immediately stuck me. First, the bezel no longer has a lume pip (which is good because the first one was damaged with the pip dislodged and the bezel scratched up from where it had obviously rubbed repeatedly against the bezel). This new bezel insert has lume on all the indices and the triangle so that's a really plus IMHO. Second, the crown is a PITA to manipulate (but I take it on good authority that the Squale crown is too). And finally, the added bonus of industrial dirt throughout the bracelet links was a surprise. Overall, a very nice watch for the money IMHO.
> ...


the engineers bracelet on these is somewhat clunky, they look great on tan leather


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

junkCollector said:


> I have days when I put the engineer bracelet back on and rock it, it is a nicely made and comfortable bracelet, I just wish it matched the blasted, matte finish of the case better.


It would be simple to bead blast the bracelet.


rlachcik said:


> the engineers bracelet on these is somewhat clunky, they look great on tan leather


Thanks, I like redder leather myself, but perhaps. I just happen to really like the Engineer bracelet and may bead blast this one to help it match the watch.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New CIGA Design
























New Epoch Watch


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Where do you find the epoch watch? I'm not finding it.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Desk-bound said:


> New Epoch Watch


Choosing a watch with misaligned pip lume for presentation photos doesn't seem like a good start

:-D


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

BrendonM said:


> Where do you find the epoch watch? I'm not finding it.











563.42US $ 30% OFF|Epoch Men Automatic Tritium T100 Watch Switzerland Movement 26jewels Wr200m Military Mechanical Luxury Gift - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




It is a rather pricey piece, largely due to the movement (Sellita SW200).


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

So I ordered a couple more of these straps, this time a black of both 20mm and 22mm.
AU $27.65 5%OFF | Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps








19.94US $ 5% OFF|Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Again the quality is great. Last time I mentioned that they came in some sort of branded envelope but threw it out before I thought to take a photo. Well the envelope says they are Hemsut which I looked up and found a website for Hemsut straps. Anyway here's a couple of photos.


























Oh and I compared them to my Zelos horween straps last time and then decided they weren't quite as good... But after spending more time with the first ones I got, I think they are just as good again TBH.


----------



## Ozludo (Oct 4, 2020)

Another new (? - it's new to me) Bliger - 68.0US $ 60% OFF|40mm Sterile Dial Sapphire Glass Rotating Ceramic Bezel Luminous Steel Case no logo Bliger men's Watch Automatic Movement Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress It is a close relative of this: 63.48US $ 54% OFF|40mm BLIGER ceramics Bezel sapphire crystal Luminous Automatic Mens Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress (different insert & branded).

Does anyone have experience with this watch, or know what the movement might be? I'm slowly summoning the courage to start modding hands, and I'd rather play with e Seiko movement.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

These are back in stock again. Be quick though, not many of them.









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> These are back in stock again. Be quick though, not many of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favourite watch ATM, love it.


----------



## Robot With Feelings (Mar 6, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> These are back in stock again. Be quick though, not many of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm the price has changed. The base price is now lower but shipping is no longer free. Then the VAT makes it €40 more expensive than I paid for it two weeks ago.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Jugsy said:


> So I ordered a couple more of these straps, this time a black of both 20mm and 22mm.
> AU $27.65 5%OFF | Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps
> 
> 
> ...


They look very nice. Any chance you could give the length of each side? Thanks.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> They look very nice. Any chance you could give the length of each side? Thanks.


125mm/80mm


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Jugsy said:


> 125mm/80mm


You are a mensch! Thank you.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> You are a mensch! Thank you.


Never heard that word before, had to look it up. Felt strange when I realised it wasn't a foreign language and I've never heard it. Thanks for the compliment 😂


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> So I ordered a couple more of these straps, this time a black of both 20mm and 22mm.
> AU $27.65 5%OFF | Horween Burgundy Chromexcel Leather Watch Bands KHAKI 4mm Thick Handmade Leather Straps
> 
> 
> ...


I have one on the way, will decide what watch to put it on depending on the actual colour!!!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Jugsy said:


> Never heard that word before, had to look it up. Felt strange when I realised it wasn't a foreign language and I've never heard it. Thanks for the compliment 😂


It comes from either Old High German or Yiddish (but thats a derivation of German isn't it). I do appreciate your saving me time waiting and money, as sadly the strap would be too short for me. Cheers.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> These are back in stock again. Be quick though, not many of them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sold out + insane shipping cost + VAT misery = money saved


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Some talk about Cronos watches. They have a 1000m WR watch available. I ran across this video from the Hydraulic Press Channel (seriously 2.7M subs!) where they pressure tested the watch. The results are surprising.





And here is the I Like Watches commentary video.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Docrwm said:


> _a *1000m WR *watch available. ... they pressure tested the watch. The results are surprising._
> 
> I myself am NOT surprised at all.
> I don't even know why they bother to claim anything.
> ...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed today!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Desk-bound said:


> http://[URL]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002539318437.htmlIt is a rather pricey piece, largely due to the movement (Sellita SW200).


£450, yikes, no chance. Nice Tudor homage, but get yourself a nice micro brand / grey market watch for that money.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> [rant]





Docrwm said:


> Wow, somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed today!


That's his secret: chrono has no good side of the bed


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Docrwm said:


> Wow, somebody got up on the wrong side of the bed today!


Not at all. Happy as a clam. 🤡 
All I'm sayin is: they cannot possibly check every piece, and they're probably counting on the fact that 99% of their buyers won't go below 10 ft / 3 meters, if that

In other words, "good enough" is good enough, as far as they are concerned.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Did you watch the video? Maybe I've misinterpreted you but it seems like you are responding as though it didn't reach 1000m when it actually went up to 2.7km or there abouts. I'm kind of confused.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Not at all. Happy as a clam. 🤡
> All I'm sayin is: they cannot possibly check every piece, and they're probably counting on the fact that 99% of their buyers won't go below 10 ft / 3 meters, if that
> 
> In other words, "good enough" is good enough, as far as they are concerned.


Don't disagree. My original intent was to express amazement that the watch exceeded 250 BAR, so isn't that like 2500m, before there was any problem. I know that 1000m is unrealistic for most watches and the claims are probably exaggerated. However, the improvements in the Chinese watches during my 6 year absence are significant in terms of quality IMHO.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jugsy said:


> Did you watch the video? Maybe I've misinterpreted you but it seems like you are responding as though it didn't reach 1000m when it actually went up to 2.7km or there abouts. I'm kind of confused.


Oh !!
I thought it went (only) to 270 meters.. not 2700 meters.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh !!
> I thought it went (only) to 270 meters.. not 2700 meters.


No, the readout is calibrated in BAR. For a minute I thought I had miscalculated based on your post but I reviewed it and double checked and it was somewhere between 250 and 270 Bar when it stopped running.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Docrwm said:


> No, the readout is calibrated in BAR. For a minute I thought I had miscalculated based on your post but I reviewed it and double checked and it was somewhere between 250 and 270 Bar when it stopped running.


That IS impressive !!

But Ima thinkin': if my watch stops running at 2700 meters below, and it's still on my wrist, the very fact that I am 2700 meters below prolly means I have other, more pressing things to worry about. Or, ... am dead.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Docrwm said:


> Don't disagree. My original intent was to express amazement that the watch exceeded 250 BAR, so isn't that like 2500m, before there was any problem. I know that 1000m is unrealistic for most watches and the claims are probably exaggerated. However, the improvements in the Chinese watches during my 6 year absence are significant in terms of quality IMHO.


I remembered back in the day, Fifty-four, San Martin & Proxima doing the same, pressure-testing their watches on video and diving with their watches.
That was and still is the best way to build confidence in their products imo.
After all, the best PR way to validate a dive watch in the eyes of consumers is to take it out diving.

In these 6 years, this thread has gone from Parnis & Sangdo to San Martin & Pagani.
From (maybe) sapphire to Definite sapphire, from DG/Sea-gull ST-16/Miyota 8215 movements to a greater diversity of movements (NH-35/Miyota 9015/PT-5000) 
From bang-for-buck to segment-leading in terms of specs, this space is one to watch.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> That IS impressive !!
> 
> But Ima thinkin': if my watch stops running at 2700 meters below, and it's still on my wrist, the very fact that I am 2700 meters below prolly means I have other, more pressing things to worry about. Or, ... am dead.


Or, alternatively, your watch is completely dry.....


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Docrwm said:


> No, the readout is calibrated in BAR. For a minute I thought I had miscalculated based on your post but I reviewed it and double checked and it was somewhere between 250 and 270 Bar when it stopped running.


And it only stopped running because the pressure was compressing the glass, causing the seconds hand to stop.
It continued running after the relief of pressure.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Desk-bound said:


> And it only stopped running because the pressure was compressing the glass, causing the seconds hand to stop.
> It continued running after the relief of pressure.


Yes, but it apparently had some water in it after that. I Like Watches is supposed to be getting it back for an autopsy soon. I look forward to his findings.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Docrwm said:


> Yes, but it apparently had some water in it after that. I Like Watches is supposed to be getting it back for an autopsy soon. I look forward to his findings.


Now I am just hoping someone would be mad enough to send them a Steeldive or San Martin Ploprof for the Hydralic press.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Desk-bound said:


> Now I am just hoping someone would be mad enough to send them a Steeldive or San Martin Ploprof for the Hydralic press.


I know they tested a Vostoc Amphibia and a Citizen NH8380-15EE. The Citizen was rated to 100m and stopped......








at around 275m...


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

By the way, anyone gonna snag these deals?








NEW MERKUR Made China 304 Pilot Watch Mechanical Mens Sub second Hand Watch retro oil yellow luminous handwind


NEW MERKUR Made China 304 Pilot Watch Mechanical Mens Sub second Hand Watch retro oil yellow luminous handwind



www.merkurwatch.com




















New SEIZENN Automatic NH36 Mechanical Diving Watch 200M Men's All Steel bracelet Swiss Luminous parts fit for SKX007


New SEIZENN Automatic NH36 Mechanical Diving Watch 200M Men's All Steel bracelet Swiss Luminous parts fit for SKX007



www.merkurwatch.com




















NEw SEIZENN Diver Watch 200M Homage Of Vintage Men’s Automatic Japan Nh35 Sapphire Al Bezel MOD Watch


NEw SEIZENN Diver Watch 200M Homage Of Vintage Men’s Automatic Japan Nh35 Sapphire Al Bezel MOD Watch



www.merkurwatch.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> By the way, anyone gonna snag these deals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Merkur M1 handwound
> $69


Tempting, but considering China's international reputation right now, I'm not fond of wearing a watch with Chinese letters on it.
That said, browsing Merkur's website, I notice this beauty MERKUR First Colabs product Flieger watch with Super luminova Vintage Pilot Big Eye Chronograph Mechanical


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

thatmofo said:


> Tempting, but considering China's international reputation right now, I'm not fond of wearing a watch with Chinese letters on it.


If someone ever makes a remark, just say they're japanese letters


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> If someone ever makes a remark, just say they're japanese letters


Just sidestep the whole contention with Pierre Paulin non-1963 models.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

thatmofo said:


> Tempting, but considering China's international reputation right now, I'm not fond of wearing a watch with Chinese letters on it.....


For my 1963 Chinese AF Chrono I just say its a souvenir from a mission, but I can't talk about it.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Docrwm said:


> For my 1963 Chinese AF Chrono I just say its a souvenir from a mission, but I can't talk about it.


I said something similar when I was challenged about my Vostok Amphibia KGB... ...said it was special award for coming top of the class... ...not sure I was believed but no more questions where asked


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

What's not to love with the recent sale of the SteelDive Tuna? Just got it, sized it in 3 minutes and rocking it already.
Bezel lines up, operates smoothly, dial color is brilliant, could use more of a "pop" on crown unlock position.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> What's not to love with the recent sale of the SteelDive Tuna? Just got it, sized it in 3 minutes and rocking it already.
> Bezel lines up, operates smoothly, dial color is brilliant, could use more of a "pop" on crown unlock position.


I just noticed: MARINEENGINEER.
Cool name, but Why would they put them together? 
They could've separated the words without losing anything.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I just noticed: MARINEENGINEER.
> Cool name, but Why would they put them together?
> They could've separated the words without losing anything.


Ya, not sure why they have it as one word. It would look better separated.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

A better name might have been *Marine Biologist.





*


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Cool name, but Why would they put them together?
> They could've separated the words without losing anything.


A wild guess, but I think whoever designed that doesn't know English and is just copy-pasting words.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

john_marston said:


> A wild guess, but I think whoever designed that doesn't know English and is just copy-pasting words.


Clearly done by a German.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

I got one of them Seagull 1963s during the summer sale that everyone is always talking about. I don't know why I didn't buy this one already; it really should be everyone's first AliExpress watch. Quality/value are all excellent. This is the acrylic gooseneck version. (I wanted that vintage domed look which the flat sapphire crystal does not provide.) The dial is beautiful, with applied indices, and has this gorgeous lustrous sheen to it with the tiniest shade of pistachio in some lights. Way nicer than I was expecting.

Here's the exact item page.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

CydeWeys said:


> I got one of them Seagull 1963s during the summer sale that everyone is always talking about. I don't know why I didn't buy this one already; it really should be everyone's first AliExpress watch. Quality/value are all excellent. This is the acrylic gooseneck version. (I wanted that vintage domed look which the flat sapphire crystal does not provide.) The dial is beautiful, with applied indices, and has this gorgeous lustrous sheen to it with the tiniest shade of pistachio in some lights. Way nicer than I was expecting.
> 
> Here's the exact item page.
> 
> View attachment 15986678


It's the only Chinese watch I bought years ago that I have kept. Lovely little chrono with lots of character. It has its quirks but its a fun watch to wear.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have this watch coming next week. It has a Seiko NH31 quartz movement(beats 4 times per second).









69.0US $ 50% OFF|44mm Geervo Black Sterile Dial Luminous Japanese Vh31 Quartz Movement Pilot Men's Watch 178-p8 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Indiglo92 said:


> I have this watch coming next week. It has a Seiko NH31 quartz movement(beats 4 times per second).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


VH31.....but you'll have to let us know the quality of the watch head. I've been eyeing one of those Geervo 41mm manual wind deck watches.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> VH31.....but you'll have to let us know the quality of the watch head. I've been eyeing one of those Geervo 41mm manual wind deck watches.


Ok thanks,I will.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Desk-bound said:


> By the way, anyone gonna snag these deals?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if you put this in your cart then they add "*Promotion Discount US$ 6.99"*
so it is 76 bucks without shipping cost (if any)


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Blue Phylida Aqua Terra homage with the vertical line dial and smaller crown arrived today. Chucked it straight on a rubber strap but will likely change this strap around a bunch before settling. First impressions - it's a nice!

































Edit: some dial shots to show the sunburst effect


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I myself am NOT surprised at all.
> I don't even know why they bother to claim anything.
> But even more perplexing is, why do people trust those numbers ?
> 
> ...


The watch withstood over 2700m of pressure! Did you not watch the video, and assumed the Cronos failed? Your comments imply you don't think the watch matched its rating, when it went well beyond it's rated depth, and not just the 125% of rated depth that ISO requires

Last time I checked a calculator, 2786 is over 2.7 times as much as 1000. That's like buying a 200m watch, and finding out it's good to over 55 ATM of pressure.

(Sorry. I'm a little late pointing this out, but it did say "bar", as one would expect with pressure testing, plus the editor included explanatory text. And there was the audio commentary ...)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *The watch withstood over 2700m of pressure! Did you not watch the video, and assumed the Cronos failed?* Your comments imply you don't think the watch matched its rating, when it went well beyond it's rated depth, and not just the 125% of rated depth that ISO requires
> (Sorry. I'm a little late pointing this out, but it did say "bar", as one would expect with pressure testing, plus the editor included explanatory text. And there was the audio commentary ...)


EXCYUUUUUUUZE ME for LIVING!! 
I already admitted, and disabused myself of, my bad assumption several posts ago.
But would you like my address anyway so you could come and set it on fire?
And maybe a shovel too? To bash my head over with?  

No, I did not watch it with the audio ON.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I just noticed: MARINEENGINEER.
> Cool name, but Why would they put them together?
> They could've separated the words without losing anything.


So would have Seiko...

The visual layout is probably what matters, especially if one isn't that familiar with the Latin alphabet. This one is close enough to MARINEMASTER.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

frogles said:


> if you put this in your cart then they add "*Promotion Discount US$ 6.99"*
> so it is 76 bucks without shipping cost (if any)


 The promotion discount is for the Korean War memorial canvas wristband, which they have listed for $19.99in their store.









Merkur Canvas 18MM Wristband WW2 Korean War Memorial Accessories


Merkur Canvas 18MM Wristband WW2 Korean War Memorial Accessories



www.merkurwatch.com





I ordered both, the watch and the wirstband, as i have no problems with Chinese letters on a watch and because i take a different perspective on the American wars in Asia as someone who might get offended by seeing some Chinese letters.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Personally, I prefer Chinese characters on non-homage watches that are made in China (Preferably with an archaic motiff or fancy-artsy calligraphy)
The other variants are pretty kick-ass though
















White Dial for the Space Walk, Black Dial for the Deep-sea submarine expedition

The Black Dial clearly overshadows the White Variant, which may be an oopsy on their part.
I would have bought these if they came with Sapphire.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Desk-bound said:


> Personally, I prefer Chinese characters on non-homage watches that are made in China (Preferably with an archaic motiff or fancy-artsy calligraphy)


I could mos def go for that myself. 
But so far I haven't seen any that was attractive.
And MERKUR's is VERY surprisingly, even uniquely, wretched.
I mean, WTF is that?? A group of worms wrestling?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

96752h7


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Interesting last couple of pages


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

My latest video is now up on my YouTube channel. Something a bit different.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I mean, WTF is that?? A group of worms wrestling?
> View attachment 15987694


I see in that pictogram the Lochness monster who bites the ass of a man who is pooping and a pregnant woman who runs away terrified by the most unpleasant circumstance. 
It is probably a tribute to some monster of the local mythology which escapes our recognition


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> 96752h7


Roger that!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I could mos def go for that myself.
> But so far I haven't seen any that was attractive.
> And MERKUR's is VERY surprisingly, even uniquely, wretched.
> I mean, WTF is that?? A group of worms wrestling?
> View attachment 15987694


Looks like 风铃 i.e. wind chime (especially at the front of temples) but not 100% sure.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

This Duka is too big for me but to all the 44mm aficionados: clean nice design, NH35 movt ceramic insert and sapphire crystal + 7-day shipping, currently on sale for 93€!
















599.95US $ |DUKA DESIGN Sapphire Ceramic Ring Men's Automatic Mechanical Watches NH35A Waterproof Men Wrist Watch Business Relogio Masculino|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

What's the best way to find Ali coupons? Like the $11 off $110, etc. I've found some but they don't seem to work. Thanks!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> This Duka is too big for me but to all the 44mm aficionados: clean nice design, NH35 movt ceramic insert and sapphire crystal + 7-day shipping, currently on sale for 93€!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's a post I did a while back showing a real picture and some more info.









Best of Ali-Xpress?


The San Martin dial problem wound up with me sending it back because they offer free return. The tracking numbers are produced by AliExpress and were placed on and in the the box by me. However, AliExpress claims the return has not arrived and today closed the case with a refund of nothing. I...




www.watchuseek.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> EXCYUUUUUUUZE ME for LIVING!!
> I already admitted, and disabused myself of, my bad assumption several posts ago.
> But would you like my address anyway so you could come and set it on fire?
> And maybe a shovel too? To bash my head over with?
> ...


hahahahahahaha------you make me laugh!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Since this thread appears to go in all directions as long as it's related to AE....
Who can share an AE link to a *royal *blue strap, such as a seatbelt nato or similar (not straight up nato) to go with my new SD Tuna?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Watchout63 said:


> Since this thread appears to go in all directions as long as it's related to AE....
> Who can share an AE link to a *royal *blue strap, such as a seatbelt nato or similar (not straight up nato) to go with my new SD Tuna?


Why yes absolutely:








2.81US $ 30% OFF|Parachute Elastic Woven Nylon Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24 Stainless Steel Buckle Military Men Sport Replacement Bracelet Watch Band|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Here on the Corgeut Moonwatch:


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

mougino said:


> This Duka is too big for me but to all the 44mm aficionados: clean nice design, NH35 movt ceramic insert and sapphire crystal + 7-day shipping, currently on sale for 93€!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


100bar/100m? Ugh, I don't think I could live with that mistake. Otherwise it's nice-looking.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Jugsy said:


> Blue Phylida Aqua Terra homage with the vertical line dial and smaller crown arrived today. Chucked it straight on a rubber strap but will likely change this strap around a bunch before settling. First impressions - it's a nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link please. Also is the braclet any good?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> My latest video is now up on my YouTube channel. Something a bit different.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the watch roll, just ordered one.
I think it is a great idea to look at complementary items on your watch channel like this.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Omegafanboy said:


> Link please. Also is the braclet any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


I have the green Phylida AT, the bracelet has high polished center links, but it has female endlinks so it wears well.
I brushed mine out with some scotchbrite, and am happy with it.
Only downside is the butterfly clasp, and no half links, so odds are high you would have to wear it loose. I do.
Haven't found a colour match with leather or rubber that I like better than the original bracelet.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Day 2 on the SD Tuna and I can' take it off. Great fit/size and bonus....the wife loves it. 
I read rumor in this thread a while back that SD may do solid colored (non sunburst) dials, if that happens I'll be buying another.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> I like the watch roll, just ordered one.
> I think it is a great idea to look at complementary items on your watch channel like this.


I'm glad you liked it. If you have any ideas of other things I could checkout on the channel let me know.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Omegafanboy said:


> Link please. Also is the braclet any good?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


AU $150.74 40%OFF | 10BAR Water-resistant NH35 Automatic Watch Blue Dial Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Solid SS Domed Sapphire Crystal








90.75US $ 45% OFF|Phylida 10bar Water-resistant Nh35 Automatic Watch Blue Dial Classic Mechanical Wristwatch Solid Ss Domed Sapphire Crystal - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The bracelet is fine, solid female endlink but has a butterfly clasp. I guess it would depend on how well you could get it to fit you without micro adjust.

Also, unfortunately it doesn't look like this new version is going on sale in a two days. But the horizontal line, larger crown and display case back version is:

AU $150.74 40%OFF | 2021 New Aqua 100M NH35A Automatic Watch Fashion Luxury Mechanical Wristwatch Solid SS Sapphire Crystal








99.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida New Aqua Automatic Watch Solid Ss Sapphire Crystal Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatch 100wr Diver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

How bad is the traffic in LA? My Summer Sale stuff has been in Los Angeles for 3 days, but it's not getting to the post office.

2021-07-07 01:21
LOS ANGELES, CA 90040, Departed Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item -> Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 1:21 am on July 7, 2021 in LOS ANGELES, CA 90040. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.

2021-07-06 10:22
LOS ANGELES, CA 90040, Arrived Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> How bad is the traffic in LA? My Summer Sale stuff has been in Los Angeles for 3 days, but it's not getting to the post office.
> 
> 2021-07-07 01:21
> LOS ANGELES, CA 90040, Departed Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item -> Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 1:21 am on July 7, 2021 in LOS ANGELES, CA 90040. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.
> ...


My Phylida arrived in Australia on the 28th June but Australia Post still said they didn't have it when I enquired on Thursday the 8th July. Then it arrived the next morning, funny how it went all the way from Sydney to my doorstep about 16 hours after that conversation when they apparently didn't have it. I'm sure Australia Post just accidentally don't scan items into their system sometimes but they still make their way through the system somehow.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> How bad is the traffic in LA? My Summer Sale stuff has been in Los Angeles for 3 days, but it's not getting to the post office.
> 
> 2021-07-07 01:21
> LOS ANGELES, CA 90040, Departed Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item -> Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 1:21 am on July 7, 2021 in LOS ANGELES, CA 90040. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.
> ...


I feel your pain, mine is in the same truck it would seem........


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> My Phylida arrived in Australia on the 28th June but Australia Post still said they didn't have it when I enquired on Thursday the 8th July. Then it arrived the next morning, funny how it went all the way from Sydney to my doorstep about 16 hours after that conversation when they apparently didn't have it. I'm sure Australia Post just accidentally don't scan items into their system sometimes but they still make their way through the system somehow.


I've had that with items from China. Some of the Chinese packages have their own tracking but once it gets to Australia they can't track it anymore and auspost doesn't bother either. At least that's a much as I can figure out.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $214.55 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




One left

Edit: 2 now


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> AU $214.55 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe they just try to keep the price high with limited availability...Not that the price is very high for a ST19 watch...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

crAss said:


> I believe they just try to keep the price high with limited availability...Not that the price is very high for a ST19 watch...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Yeah I dunno, but I'm currently trying to get the normal version. I am pretty sure I missed it by only seconds today. It was showing up on their overview but out of stock by the time I clicked on it. If their tactic is to treat me mean and keep me keen... It's working!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Yeah I dunno, but I'm currently trying to get the normal version. I am pretty sure I missed it by only seconds today. It was showing up on their overview but out of stock by the time I clicked on it. If their tactic is to treat me mean and keep me keen... It's working!


Be patient mate. I was so close to pulling the trigger on the Tintin, but my heart was set on the black one. I def would have felt buyer's remorse. A week later the black one in stock.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Techme said:


> Be patient mate. I was so close to pulling the trigger on the Tintin, but my heart was set on the black one. I def would have felt buyer's remorse. A week later the black one in stock.


Haha, na I already have the tin tin, but I don't feel any remorse. It's my favourite watch right now. I just love it so much I have decided I also want the normal version









I put another watch on and find myself daydreaming about putting my Tin Tin back on haha


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have eight bronze watches. To me, some of them look best with patina, whereas others look good in their original shiny condition. And some of them look good either way. This morning, I was in the mood to remove the patina from my Cronos bronze turtle.

There are lots of ways of removing patina, but my favourite method is to use these jeweler's buffing sticks. They have superfine "grit" on one side, for removing patina, and even finer on the other side for buffing up to a final polish. It only took about 15 minutes to do the whole watch. The watch would be even shinier if I spent more time on it.

Overall, the sticks work well. I recommend them.









3.45US $ 26% OFF|20pcs/set 5*2*0.7cm Silver Polishing Stick Wipe Bar Buffing Pad Jewelry Tools Grinding Sand Surface Tarnish Remover Silverware - Jewelry Tools & Equipments - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I should have taken a "before" photo of the watch, but didn't think of posting this until I was part way through. Here's a progression of "mid way" and "after" photos.

Before:










After:










Mid way:










After 15 minutes of polishing:


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

crAss said:


> I believe they just try to keep the price high with limited availability...Not that the price is very high for a ST19 watch...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Phylida, the Rolex of AliExpress!


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

Bought this Pagani Design PD-1639. NH35 is running only a few seconds fast per day since I got it a few days ago, impressive. Feels hefty at 43mm and the quality is good considering I paid $117 AUD. Dial appears in bright light as more purple than blue which isn't ideal. Overall a very good watch for the price.

Strangely my NH35 has a logo I haven't seen before which I can't quite make out what is it by eye. On the side of the rotor where "SII" is usually written something else in imprinted. Appears to say TMI. Sorry for the poor mobile phone photo.


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

This is probably normal but I ordered from the Pagani Design store on the 21st of June and the seller provided a tracking number for the company AliExpress 无忧物流-标准. But now the information has changed and along with a new tracking number is the company 卖家自定义-中国. 

When I try to track it on the ali website all I get is "Sorry, there is no updated logistics information."

I am sure it is on its way and all, and I know it will take a while but just wanted to make sure this isn't out of the ordinary.


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

Hi folks. I was wondering whether anyone’s come across a homage to the green Oris Aquis? (I did try searching through the forums but couldn’t find this; apologies if it’s been asked and answered). Thanks much.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> I woke up this morning to find out that AliExpress has cancelled the dispute with NO refund.
> 
> Really pissed off about that. I've messaged the seller and will see if they respond. Next step is to take it to my credit card company.
> 
> ...


My appeal was dragging on, so I contacted the seller and they helped me contact customer service. I provided more evidence so we'll see what AliExpress says.

However, the seller suggested if I find out the cost for a local service, he would pay for it if it was reasonable. I'm starting to think this might be a better approach than trying to send a watch to China and ending up out of pocket and without a watch either.

No idea what it would cost to get a local watchmaker to fix it here in the UK but I'm guessing it would be more than the cost of the watch. A partial refund would at least offset the cost or I might try fix it myself.

Any thoughts on what a reasonable amount would be to ask for a partial refund?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronald164 (Dec 19, 2014)

H3rBz said:


> Bought this Pagani Design PD-1639. NH35 is running only a few seconds fast per day since I got it a few days ago, impressive. Feels hefty at 43mm and the quality is good considering I paid $117 AUD. Dial appears in bright light as more purple than blue which isn't ideal. Overall a very good watch for the price.
> 
> Strangely my NH35 has a logo I haven't seen before which I can't quite make out what is it by eye. On the side of the rotor where "SII" is usually written something else in imprinted. Appears to say TMI. Sorry for the poor mobile phone photo.
> View attachment 15989712
> View attachment 15989722


TMI - Time Module, part of the Seiko Holdings Group. Their website is an excellent resource for movement specs and data.






Home | Quality Watch Movement | TMI | TIME MODULE | JAPAN MOVEMENT


Quality watch movement | Mechanical Movement | Quartz Movement | Chronograph Movement | Multi-Eye Movement | Sweep Second Movement | Slim Movement | Standard Movement - TMI | TIME MODULE | JAPAN MOVEMENT




www.timemodule.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mrwomble said:


> My appeal was dragging on, so I contacted the seller and they helped me contact customer service. I provided more evidence so we'll see what AliExpress says.
> 
> However, the seller suggested if I find out the cost for a local service, he would pay for it if it was reasonable. I'm starting to think this might be a better approach than trying to send a watch to China and ending up out of pocket and without a watch either.
> 
> ...


TBH, it might not cost much at all to fix this. If it's just a case of one of the hands not being fitted evenly it might be very cheap. I remember I had a seconds hand fall off a Hugo Boss watch I had before I really knew anything about watches, and I'm pretty sure the local watch maker put that back on for about $10. I'd just take it down and see what they say first. If your local guy will fix it cheap then just ask for that amount.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

An alternative to the Jaragar has finally appeared after all this time.








59.99US $ 30% OFF|FEICE 2022 NEW Men Quartz Wristwatches Personality Fashion Triangle Bucket Men's Sports Waterproof Multi function Watch FK039|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























Specsheet:
Brand Name:FEICE
Model:FK039
Dial Diameter: 47mm
Dial thickness:16MM
Strap material:Braided watch strap
Mirror Material :mineral curved glass
Case Material: 316L Stainless steel
Clasp type:Buckle
water resistance :30 M
Movement: Imported Quartz

Pagani has boarded the Aqua Terra bandwagon








119.99US $ 80% OFF|Pagani Design Men's Mechanical Simplicity Watches Luxury Luminous Nh35 Automatic Watch Men Sports 10bar Waterproof Leather Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























And finally Steeldive released a Red Gradient Submariner





Steeldive Sd1953 Stainless Steel Two-tone Dial Nh35 Watch 300m Waterproof Sapphire Glass Men Dive Watches Reloj Hombre - Buy Two-tone Dial Dive Watch,300m Waterproof Men Dive Watches,Stainless Steel Nh35 Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Steeldive Sd1953 Stainless Steel Two-tone Dial Nh35 Watch 300m Waterproof Sapphire Glass Men Dive Watches Reloj Hombre - Buy Two-tone Dial Dive Watch,300m Waterproof Men Dive Watches,Stainless Steel Nh35 Watch Product on Alibaba.com



qiin.en.alibaba.com












Along w. a Blue Gradient for good measure


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Also, Uroborus has resurfaced on Aliexpress.








410.69US $ |Diving Watch 200 Waterproof Sbbn015 Full Night Aperture Abalone Watch Super Luminous Canned Men's Watch SKX007|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




































433.33US $ |Diving Watch for Men 200M Waterproof Sbbn015 Full Rose Gold Automatic Mechanical Super Luminous Canned Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Desk-bound said:


> An alternative to the Jaragar has finally appeared after all this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that red variant Steeldive is tasty


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have been busy with the jeweler's buffing sticks again this morning, and I can't stop looking at how great shiny bronze looks with a dark green dial and bezel.

San Martin Bronze Marine Master 300.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Also, Uroborus has resurfaced on Aliexpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Never saw the name in 4 years in this thread


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Pagani has boarded the Aqua Terra bandwagon
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The Explorer Steeve McQueen too:








118.99US $ 83% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Classic Retro Gmt Watch Stainless Steel 200m Waterproof Clock Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> This Duka is too big for me but to all the 44mm aficionados: clean nice design, NH35 movt ceramic insert and sapphire crystal + 7-day shipping, currently on sale for 93€!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Duka will make you a King 
Is this a new brand ? Who is producing it ?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

any comparisons of the Phylida vs Pagani Design AT's? I have the green Phylida, brushed out the bracelet, only niggle is I have to wear it loose as there is no adjustment on the clasp, and no half links.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> How bad is the traffic in LA? My Summer Sale stuff has been in Los Angeles for 3 days, but it's not getting to the post office.
> 
> 2021-07-07 01:21
> LOS ANGELES, CA 90040, Departed Shipping Partner Facility, USPS Awaiting Item -> Your item departed a shipping partner facility at 1:21 am on July 7, 2021 in LOS ANGELES, CA 90040. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date.
> ...


Hello ;=)
I received mine quickly, it took something like 15 days +/-. I haven't really followed it, just a good surprise in the letter box. Is this due to summer holidays maybe ?
I have this feeling that 15 days is the average now, when it was some months before. 
For Vat they do it quick too ! They add it to the basket so you need to pay it before it even leaves from the seller. Maybe this will help to have coupons that are avalaible for all items.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> any comparisons of the Phylida vs Pagani Design AT's? I have the green Phylida, brushed out the bracelet, only niggle is I have to wear it loose as there is no adjustment on the clasp, and no half links.


I watched a review on the Pagani Design, it has flat hands which immediately made me dislike it in comparison to the Phylida. Don't think there are any comparison videos yet though.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> An alternative to the Jaragar has finally appeared after all this time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dayum! This'll look awesome with T-shirts during scorching heat of summer.
I'm tempted, only if I sell something before pulling the trigger. Good find, thanks for sharing


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> Damn that red variant Steeldive is tasty


Just when I think I'm totally done with AliExpress offerings I see something like that red Steeldive and start thinking hmmm, maybe just one more...

Are there aftermarket bracelets available with curved end-links that fit the Steeldive subs?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Lu.btt/Lugran has finally made their Aliexpress debut.


Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com



With what might just be the cheapest sapphire-glass watch on the market








69.0US $ |*original*lu-b.tt Watch Swiss Quartz Movement Sapphire Glass Happy Officer Series Simple Style Office Man Woman - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













































Green Zaku








239.0US $ |Zeonic ZAKU pilot watch diving watch tuna watch style japan machanic movement high quality sapphire crystal waterproof|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




aliexpress.com





















Red Zaku MKII








249.9US $ |Zeonic Zaku Pilot Watch Diving Watch Tuna Watch Style For Char Red Comet Japan Movement High Quality Sapphire Crystal - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

mougino said:


> Never saw the name in 4 years in this thread


Uroborus was a legendary Brand in this segment (Like Old Merkur, L.Eternity etc.),
its build quality outmatching even San Martin & HIMQ/Proxima back in the day.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Desk-bound said:


> Lu.btt/Lugran has finally made their Aliexpress debut.
> 
> 
> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com
> ...


These Zaku Tunas are hilarious. I remember seeing Proxima made some as well but they were sold out. A true monobloc case really fits with the theme and I probably would have pulled the trigger on that one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New finding: the *AIRCRAFT Store* on AliEx has some nice 40mm NH35 Pilots.









99.9US $ |Watch stainless steel 40mm case sapphire with Japanese NH35 automatic movement green luminous aseptic dial|Watch Faces| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















95.9US $ |Watch Stainless Steel 40mm Case Sterile Green Dial Sapphire Assembly Japanese Nh35 Automatic Movement Green Luminous - Watch Faces - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















99.9US $ |Watch Stainless Steel 40mm Case, Sapphire Japanese Nh35 Automatic Movement, Green Luminous See-through Back Cover - Watch Faces - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

My great wave from the sale for 101 USD finally arrived


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

mougino said:


> New finding: the *AIRCRAFT Store* on AliEx has some nice 40mm NH35 Pilots.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like this one. Now I'd just want a small second version ?


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

I like the look of this San Martin watch, but I'm not that keen on the patina dial.
Is there any other similar watch from other brands with the same sort of military field case?
Thanks.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Varora said:


> Hi folks. I was wondering whether anyone's come across a homage to the green Oris Aquis? (I did try searching through the forums but couldn't find this; apologies if it's been asked and answered). Thanks much.


San Martin was called LTM before San Martin and they did a very nice green Oris Aquis homage. I see these for sale occasionally but here is a link that will show you first hand the Oris/LTM









San Martin “LTM” Retro Diver SN002-G2 (Review) – Oris 65 who?


Today we are gonna talk about a company called San Martin, they are a relatively big brand actually and if I’m correct they started making watches about 2-3 years ago. There isn’t much …




kaminskyblog.com





While this watch is no longer available, scroll down the AliX (now defunct) ad and check out the pictures including the other colorways available then. The red caught my eye. By the way, this watch came w/a Seagull ST-2130 movement which is high beat and one very good movement.









425.0US $ |San Martin Sixty Five Men Vintage Diving Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Watch 200 Water Resistant Relojes Hombre 2018 fashion|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

johnmichael said:


> San Martin was called LTM before San Martin and they did a very nice green Oris Aquis homage. I see these for sale occasionally but here is a link that will show you first hand the Oris/LTM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, they've never been good at logos, have they?!?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Wow, they've never been good at logos, have they?!?


You think that ones bad... Luckily the watches are great though.















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Can someone recommend me Submariner and Daytona homages that are not 1:1 copies? I guess I'll have to go for more expensive brands, like San Martin?

Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

No1VIPER said:


> You think that ones bad... Luckily the watches are great though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is certainly a looker. Which company is that, can't quite tell?


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Nikola237 said:


> Can someone recommend me Submariner and Daytona homages that are not 1:1 copies? I guess I'll have to go for more expensive brands, like San Martin?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 Lite using Tapatalk


Orient for sub style but unique twist


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Does anyone have this Duka watch? If so, how has it been so far and are the specs accurate? They say the case diameter is 42mm and the band width 20mm but in the pictures the case doesn't look over twice the width of the band to me. Link to watch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> San Martin was called LTM before San Martin





Docrwm said:


> Wow, they've never been good at logos, have they?!?


That's LJM, not LTM, the initials of Liao JiaMing the creator of San Martin.


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

What do you guys think about this one:








42mm Parnis Miyota Automatic Men Mechnical Watch Sapphire Crystal Day Date Show | eBay


42mm Parnis Miyota Automatic Men Mechnical Watch Sapphire Crystal Day Date Show | Jewellery & Watches, Watches, Parts & Accessories, Watches | eBay!



www.ebay.com.hk


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> You think that ones bad... Luckily the watches are great though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually liked the JM Tiger Shark more than the Cronos one, which was obviously designed by a committee.
It is more coherent and fits the watches more.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Breaking from most reviewers, Jody found a problem with the crown on his Escapement Time Flieger, questions its 13mm thickness/300m water resistance/screw-down crown, doesn't like its 50mm lug-to-lug, and insists the hands have been painted blue, not blued.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Nikola237 said:


> What do you guys think about this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I like it! Particularly or that red (apparently brown) leather strap. For some reason I reckon any kind of coloured leather strap would suit it.

The three tone dial with the blue lower section is also cool

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Is that a homage of some more popular watch? I've never seen design like that before.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

#quartzonly My dirty dozen


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Never saw the name in 4 years in this thread


The Uroborus was one of the first decent MM300 homages to release. When it was released, everyone was still doing mineral crystal and metal bezel inserts. The Uroborus launched with a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert and monoblock case - trying an impossible combination back then. The ceramic bezel was not engraved and a bit reflective, like when the first Steinhart OVM ceramics were released. This was still a huge deal back then. It took a long time to develop (probably a year) and interestingly, deposits were taken on ebay and gradually increased according to a timeline. Development photos were gradually drip fed on ebay (microbrand style). Due to the lengthy development, many early buyers were frustrated and threatened to get refunds, but those that hung in there patiently were duly rewarded with a fantastic piece.

Pictures courtesy of Donerix in the Proxima MM300 homage thread: a Seiko MM300 homage... the Proxima MM300


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

pablo37 said:


> #quartzonly My dirty dozen
> View attachment 15993364
> View attachment 15993366


That is gorgeous.
How about a lume shot?


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> That is gorgeous.
> How about a lume shot?


The brightness is weak, in my opinion, it fades out quickly.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

The Escapement Time dress watch will allegedly be available again sometime in August.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Techme said:


> The Uroborus was one of the first decent MM300 homages to release. When it was released, everyone was still doing mineral crystal and metal bezel inserts. The Uroborus launched with a sapphire crystal, ceramic bezel insert and monoblock case - trying an impossible combination back then. The ceramic bezel was not engraved and a bit reflective, like when the first Steinhart OVM ceramics were released. This was still a huge deal back then. It took a long time to develop (probably a year) and interestingly, deposits were taken on ebay and gradually increased according to a timeline. Development photos were gradually drip fed on ebay (microbrand style). Due to the lengthy development, many early buyers were frustrated and threatened to get refunds, but those that hung in there patiently were duly rewarded with a fantastic piece.
> 
> Pictures courtesy of Donerix in the Proxima MM300 homage thread: a Seiko MM300 homage... the Proxima MM300
> View attachment 15993383
> ...


Here is a review of their current Tunas, courtesy of acidrain33.








Uroborus Tuna Homage - I don't think this local...


Another post for Chinese brands. This time is Uroborus or "Wuchen" as many collector call the bossman behind it. Again, I'm not great with flourish words. Just take a simple look a the promo-pictures. I'll post mine with actuall real life pictures at the end. And here's mine and fellow...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> Breaking from most reviewers, Jody found a problem with the crown on his Escapement Time Flieger, questions its 13mm thickness/300m water resistance/screw-down crown, doesn't like its 50mm lug-to-lug, and insists the hands have been painted blue, not blued.


No wonder they deleted his channel, we can't afford having reviews that criticize watches 🤣
So glad the "chap" is back.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> The Escapement Time dress watch will allegedly be available again sometime in August.


I've been thinking about ordering another one and attempting to create a splatter dial something like below. I'm just to nervous to try it on my only one and ruin it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> I've been thinking about ordering another one and attempting to create a splatter dial something like below. I'm just to nervous to try it on my only one and ruin it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I measured the dial as best I could with my calipers and it looks bigger than 30mm which means it may use the 31.5mm Seiko dials which aren't as common as the 28.5. I also have no idea if the more commonly made dials that fit the 7S series movements would work with the VH31. But if you could find a cheap source for a Seiko 31.5mm dial it might be worth a shot.

You might also try contacting the guy behind Escapement Time and see if he will source you some dials.


----------



## Rakovski (Feb 23, 2017)

pablo37 said:


> #quartzonly My dirty dozen
> View attachment 15993364
> View attachment 15993366


Nice ! What is it ?


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Another bits from my sale shopping spree  (already changed to different straps)


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

pablo37 said:


> #quartzonly My dirty dozen


nice - what ref?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

tcl said:


> Does anyone have this Duka watch? If so, how has it been so far and are the specs accurate? They say the case diameter is 42mm and the band width 20mm but in the pictures the case doesn't look over twice the width of the band to me. Link to watch
> View attachment 15992246


Since no one here said they have one of these I decided to roll the dice and order one but in a different color. It claims to have a Seiko NH35A movement. I still think there is an issue with either the case diameter or band width specifications but I'll find out when it arrives around a month from now. Not a huge risk considering the price.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

javak810i said:


> Another bits from my sale shopping spree  (already changed to different straps)
> View attachment 15994572
> 
> View attachment 15994573


Love the Sea-Gull, remember seeing a listing for it. Link?


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Love the Sea-Gull, remember seeing a listing for it. Link?


For example here: 238.7US $ 30% OFF|Seagull watch men's automatic mechanical watch simple business personality mechanical watch belt watch waterproof 6098|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
however, the version with date and the st2130 movement is sold out everywhere, only the version with small seconds and ST17 movement is still available


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Rakovski said:


> Nice ! What is it ?


Product Parameters
Model: S182019 Quartz Military Watch
Movement: Seiko VD78
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
Dial Diameter: 36mm
Dial Thickness: 11mm（not including glass）
Dial Type: Black
Dial Features: Filled with Swiss Supper Luminous, two colors
Waterproof: 100M
Glass: Sapphire Crystal, AR Coating
Hands: Luminous Coating
Strap Material:Nylon
Strap Width:18mm
Strap Length: 23cm
Luminous: Swiss Super Luminous
Crown: Screw-in lock
Weight: About 70g
You will need to write to the seller. He is a sociable and sane person who will help with the purchase. https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050027...3.1541260282.1624712639-2009010372.1624712639


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Addies Brashear has arrived. Really pleased with it. Still blingy but waiting for the patina to kick in. A real bargain at less than 170 USD.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)




----------



## Rakovski (Feb 23, 2017)

pablo37 said:


> Product Parameters
> Model: S182019 Quartz Military Watch
> Movement: Seiko VD78
> Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel
> ...


Thanks !


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Which brand is this homage referring to?








Tandorio Men's Diver Watch Sapphire Black Dial Mechanical NH35 Automatic Watch | eBay


Strap: 20mm width stainless steel strap. Clasp type: Deployant Buckle. Glass: Sapphire glass. Function: date window at 3 o'clock.



www.ebay.com


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

Nikola237 said:


> Which brand is this homage referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like either Seilex or Roleiko.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Nikola237 said:


> Which brand is this homage referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Submariner case with Seiko 6105 dial and hands.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Received this Cronos GMT from the last sale
Great quality, feels solid. 
Cons:subpar bezel and crown action for the price..unsigned clasp.

Looks good on wrist though!









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

horhay86 said:


> Received this Cronos GMT from the last sale
> Great quality, feels solid.
> Cons:subpar bezel and crown action for the price..unsigned clasp.
> 
> ...


They still have the date window frame?
What's wrong with the bezel?
Crown: have you tried cleaning the threading with dental floss?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

If you are a fan of San Martin watches, here is a nice video they just made, giving an insider's view of the company:


----------



## ConfusedOne (Sep 29, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> If you are a fan of San Martin watches, here is a nice video they just made, giving an insider's view of the company:


The overly epic movie music was hilarious to listen to while watching their watch testing process. Other than that it's pretty interesting seeing the entire process!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

We have had unusually hot and humid weather in Prague over the past month or so, and every few days, this happens when I take off a watch. I can't believe how many watches must have had one of these stickers left on them for months or even years.

This particular one came off the back of my "When San Martin was naughty" watch (second photo).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

This is perpetual time 



HoustonReal said:


> View attachment 15996328
> 
> View attachment 15996329


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Merkur has been busy...
Shanghai #114 Field Watch Reprod

































New Seizenn diver:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRQ9DKoMYic/


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Defy on a budget 😆😆

The good:


Very nicely finished dial for the money
Seems to be keeping ok time (although only had it for a day but it hasn't crapped out haha)
Fits my wrists (6.75 in) very nicely. Skeletonised watches are usually large
Display caseback (although the movement is nothing to look at)
Short lug to lug (important for me)
Automatic
£20

The bad:


Bracelet is horrid (but to be expected from a £20 watch) will change it immediately, broke my tools trying to resize it
Bezel is made from cheap aluminium or some other softer material and I bet it's gonna scratch real bad real soon

All in all, not so bad! I'll find a better bracelet for it and it's a nice beater


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur has been busy...
> Shanghai #114 Field Watch Reprod
> 
> 
> ...


I like what they are doing lately. The diver definitely has a Timex Q vibe to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> I like what they are doing lately. The diver definitely has a Timex Q vibe to it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mt thought exactly. Hope it'll be as slim as a Timex Q (and around the same price!)


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

All black bezel GMT instead of the root beer. I'm kind of digging this one

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002988830305.html

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking for watches with british green bezels, green dials, and purple dials. Any suggestions, budget is under 70 USD.


----------



## smartcar8 (Dec 27, 2007)

Under 70 is tough - how about this one?








63.75US $ 15% OFF|Green Aseptic Dial Sk007 Diving Mechanical Watch Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Automatic Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

darude said:


> Looking for watches with british green bezels, green dials, and purple dials. Any suggestions, budget is under 70 USD.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Not purple or under budget but I mean c'mon man this is awesome.


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

darude said:


> Looking for watches with british green bezels, green dials, and purple dials. Any suggestions, budget is under 70 USD.


or maybe a second hand Invicta?


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Not purple or under budget but I mean c'mon man this is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 any info? I've seen weros aqua terra homages floating around a few years ago for around $5-10 USD shipped, came with british green racing bezels. Sadly, can't find them anymore


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

would love to find something similar.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

percysmith said:


> They still have the date window frame?
> What's wrong with the bezel?
> Crown: have you tried cleaning the threading with dental floss?


No window frame.
Too much play, sloppy, its bidirectional so ill let it pass.
Ill try the dental floss, thanks!!

Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

darude said:


> View attachment 15998996
> 
> 
> would love to find something similar.


Search no more:








5.81US $ |Fashion Couple Classics Mens Watch Quartz Analog Canvas Band Casual Sports Watch Watches Women's Watches Top Brand Luxury New|Lover's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello friends,

Today I invite you to discover a tribute to the famous Richard Mille RM-11 with this *Tsar Bomba Watch*


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Today I invite you to discover a tribute to the famous Richard Mille RM-11 with this *Tsar Bomba Watch*


Merci pour la vidéo. Je dois dire que la montre ressemble beaucoup à une Richard Mille, ce qui est à la fois un point positif et un point négatif.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my channel now.









71.4US $ 32% OFF|Bliger 36mm Polished Automatic Men Watch Oyster Bracelet Nh35a Miyota 8215 Pt5000 Movement Sapphire Crystal Green Luminous Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New escapement time ST19 Fleigerchrono









147.66US $ |【escapement Time】manual Seagulls St1901 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 100m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Interesting! Looks cool. Surprised he went back to ST19, I recall him writing that he didn’t think the movement was reliable enough. But I think there is plenty of demand for a flieger watch like this.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A curious finding: 42mm titanium pilot. Citizen automatic movt, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, 100M water resistant.








229.97US $ 50% OFF|Titanium Pilot Watch Men Military Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Sports 100m Diver Luminous Sapphire Army Watches Mens 42mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mougino said:


> A curious finding: 42mm titanium pilot. Citizen automatic movt, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, 100M water resistant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. That watch commemorates the Chengdu *J-20* (Chinese: 歼-*20*; pinyin: Jiān-Èrlíng), also known as Mighty Dragon (Chinese: 威龙; pinyin: Wēilóng). It's is a single-seat, twinjet, all-weather, stealth, fifth-generation *fighter* aircraft developed by China's Chengdu Aerospace Corporation for the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF). T


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> A curious finding: 42mm titanium pilot. Citizen automatic movt, sapphire crystal, screw-down crown, 100M water resistant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting Sinn(?) homage. Is that like a Miyota 9015?

'join the army 2017' on the dial is hella cringe though. Usually the case with these kind of watches, looks cool and then there's the one thing that makes it a hard pass


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Interesting! Looks cool. Surprised he went back to ST19, I recall him writing that he didn't think the movement was reliable enough. But I think there is plenty of demand for a flieger watch like this.


It was never confirmed whether he is actually the owner of Escapement Time and so far he has showed zero proof, other than his 'word'.
Beijing Infinite Time has never stopped selling this model so it is a matter of time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Interesting Sinn(?) homage. Is that like a Miyota 9015?
> 
> 'join the army 2017' on the dial is hella cringe though. Usually the case with these kind of watches, looks cool and then there's the one thing that makes it a hard pass


Miyota 8215 unfortunately, I just asked the seller.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Other Chinese Force watches from the same seller:









179.97US $ 50% OFF|Special Forces Men's Mechanical Watch Military Sports Automatic Watches Mens 40mm Army Luminous 100m Waterproof Wristwatch Diver|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















165.97US $ 50% OFF|Chinese Pilot Watch Automatic Air Force Men's Mechanical Watch 1963 Military 42mm Fighter Wristwatches Luminous 50m Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















149.97US $ 50% OFF|Sports Watch Men Military Men's Mechanical Watch 44mm Army Automatic Watches 200M Diver Luminous Wristwatches Vintage 1963 Pilot|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















225.0US $ 50% OFF|Chinese Air Force Pilot Watch Mens Military Automatic Mechanical Watches 45mm Multiple Time Zone 5atm Waterproof Army Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















159.97US $ 50% OFF|Sports Automatic Watch Men Luxury NH36 Men's Mechanical Watch Top Brand 38mm Military 100M Diver Luminous Wristwatches Gold 2021|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





















139.97US $ 50% OFF|Military Watches Sports Men's Mechanical Watch Army Automatic Wristwatches 200M Diver Stainless Steel Luminous Watch 42mm 2021|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Nicolas


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Randomly put this strap on this watch. You wouldn't think a suede would suit a dive watch, but it looks great









(yes it's loose, to show the strap)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Randomly put this strap on this watch. You wouldn't think a suede would suit a dive watch, but it looks great
> 
> View attachment 16000778
> 
> (yes it's loose, to show the strap)


Looks super nice. I've done the same recently on my Merkur Turtle 










And there's a whole thread about that trend here:









Leather strap on a Diver...got any?


I saw this really sweet Seiko SKA383P1on a Black leather strap and fell instantly in love with it. I wanted to know are there any other Divers on leather out in WUS land. Check out post # 15 of this thread and you'll see what I mean.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

In a moment of weakness I purchased a Phylida Blueberry homage with the PT5000 movement. I just set the time and threw it on a spare multi-colored NATO I had lying around; I'll report back in a few days with an accuracy check and overall review.

Thus far though for $160 this seems to be the one to beat (especially at $170ish out the door).


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> If you are a fan of San Martin watches, here is a nice video they just made, giving an insider's view of the company:


1. They don't manufacture their own parts (cases etc). All they showed was assembly, adjustment and testing.

1a. I was expecting a lot more CNC equipment. I guess they've outsourced that to Lugyou. (update 20 Jul: @sanmartinwatch stated Lugyou is no longer their case supplier in Best of Ali-Xpress? - they stated they have more than 20 other factories they work with.)

2. I don't buy they adjusted all their watches to the level pictured in the video - my watch needed further regulating. Bear in mine my example was the GMT v1 (pretty recent) and I don't live very far from where they are (my paternal ancestral home is Dongguan).

2a. (Edit 17 Jul) My watchmaker noted the watch delivery package may have been dropped by delivery courier, notwithstanding there only should have been a road trip between Dongguan and Hong Kong. However, if that is true that would lead me to doubt the products' ability to withstand literally being knocked about.

3. I had a folded movement holder in my watch where a screw should have went.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

The San Martin PVD Turtles are back in stock.








San Martin Turtle All Black


San Martin Turtle All Black: Case material : 316L Stainless steel Sandblasted PVD Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case size : 42mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : Rubber strap / Nylon strap Buckle : 316L Stainless steel buckle Bezel : 316L Stainless steel bezel with...




wrwatches.com












310.0US $ |San Martin Diver Watch Black 6105 Men NH35 Fashion Sport Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire 20Bar With Date Full Luminous|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















Along w. this Bronzo 








348.16US $ 32% OFF|San Martin 44mm Diving Watch Vintage Cusn8 Bronze Pt5000 Sw200 Luxury Men Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire 30 Bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




































Proxima 'Samurai'








290.77US $ |Proxima Px02 Samurai Homage Stainless Steel Diver Aviator Dial Full Luminous Marine Master - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












proxima PX02 J20 NH35 Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster


Specification of the productsModel No.: PX1688Dial:Proxima Black Dial lume: Swiss C3Super Luminova Case material :316LCase diameter:42mm(excluding crown) Case thickness :14mm (excluding sapphire glass) Lug width :22mm Lug to Lug ：50mmBand : Rubber band Bezel: Swis




www.proximawatches.com





























Specsheet:

*Case Material : *316L Stainless steel with detachable shroud design
*Case Back : *Stainless steel case back
*Diameter : *42mm
*Case Thickness : *14mm
*Lug to lug : *47mm
*Lug width : *22mm
*Strap : *Waffle rubber strap
*Buckle : *Stainless steel buckle
*Bezel : *Full lume ceramic bezel insert
*Bezel Luminous : *Swiss C3 SuperLuminova 
*Glass : *Sapphire Glass with AR Coating
*Dial Luminous : *Swiss C3 SuperLuminova 
*Dial colour : *Matte black dial
*Movement : *Japan NH35
*Weight : *115g
*Water resistance : *200m

Nice to see Wrwatches setting up their Official Aliexpress store.


Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Docrwm said:


> Interesting. That watch commemorates the Chengdu *J-20* (Chinese: 歼-*20*; pinyin: Jiān-Èrlíng), also known as Mighty Dragon (Chinese: 威龙; pinyin: Wēilóng). It's is a single-seat, twinjet, all-weather, stealth,* fifth-generation* *fighter* aircraft developed by China's Chengdu Aerospace Corporation for the People's Liberation Army Air Force (PLAAF). T


Kinda/sorta, but not really. Despite articles to the contrary, the Chengdu J-20 and Sukhoi Su-57, do not quite qualify as "Fifth Generation" fighter aircraft. One of the requirements is the ability to "Supercruise", or travel at supersonic speeds without the use of afterburners. The Chengdu J-20 needs the WS-15 engines to theoretically meet this requirement, but the Chinese have had catastrophic failures with the crystalline structures of the ceramic, center turbine blades, and cannot produce these engines. Instead they are using copied Russian AL-31 engines (WS-10). Likewise, the Su-57 is stuck using AL-41F1 engines, when it was designed to use the more advanced _izdeliye_ 30 engines.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> The San Martin PVD Turtles are back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That proxima looks fantastic.

Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Thinking of picking up a Steeldive but can't decide between the blue MM300 or the blue Sumo.

MM300 - slightly smaller I believe but worried that the monobloc case would make it difficult to service, should I need to in the future.

Sumo - has a caseback so no servicing worries, I like the bezel font but will it wear too large? Especially with the narrower lugs.

Anybody own both? Any thoughts on the pros and cons of these two?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## syfx010 (May 18, 2021)

My Pagani Design PD-1685 arrived today. Got both the white and silver dials cause I'll be getting an Omega Seamaster wave black dial next year.

Great watch for the price. Much better lume than previous Paganis I've bought.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mrwomble said:


> Thinking of picking up a Steeldive but can't decide between the blue MM300 or the blue Sumo.
> 
> MM300 - slightly smaller I believe but worried that the monobloc case would make it difficult to service, should I need to in the future.
> 
> ...


The Sumo wears LARGE and the MM300 smaller. The Sumo wears larger than the specs would lead you to believe IMHO. If you're worried about the size go MM300. No one services NH35s from what I can tell, you just pop another in and go.


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Thought I'd try one of these " Joker " watches


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Kinda/sorta, but not really. Despite articles to the contrary, the Chengdu J-20 and Sukhoi Su-57, do not quite qualify as "Fifth Generation" fighter aircraft. One of the requirements is the ability to "Supercruise", or travel at supersonic speeds without the use of afterburners. The Chengdu J-20 needs the WS-15 engines to theoretically meet this requirement, but the Chinese have had catastrophic failures with the crystalline structures of the ceramic, center turbine blades, and cannot produce these engines. Instead they are using copied Russian AL-31 engines (WS-10). Likewise, the Su-57 is stuck using AL-41F1 engines, when it was designed to use the more advanced _izdeliye_ 30 engines.


That's was I was going to say.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

mougino said:


> Mt thought exactly. Hope it'll be as slim as a Timex Q (and around the same price!)


14mm thick, which includes the high some crystal. Could be a bit chonk for me. If anyone buys, skip the bracelet and go for the NATO. $129 seems a fair price.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Kinda/sorta, but not really. Despite articles to the contrary, the Chengdu J-20 and Sukhoi Su-57, do not quite qualify as "Fifth Generation" fighter aircraft. One of the requirements is the ability to "Supercruise", or travel at supersonic speeds without the use of afterburners. The Chengdu J-20 needs the WS-15 engines to theoretically meet this requirement, but the Chinese have had catastrophic failures with the crystalline structures of the ceramic, center turbine blades, and cannot produce these engines. Instead they are using copied Russian AL-31 engines (WS-10). Likewise, the Su-57 is stuck using AL-41F1 engines, when it was designed to use the more advanced _izdeliye_ 30 engines.


OFF: which is the topic whereas you take yourself into account as 'a little bit weaker'?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Kinda/sorta, but not really. Despite articles to the contrary, the Chengdu J-20 and Sukhoi Su-57, do not quite qualify as "Fifth Generation" fighter aircraft. One of the requirements is the ability to "Supercruise", or travel at supersonic speeds without the use of afterburners. The Chengdu J-20 needs the WS-15 engines to theoretically meet this requirement, but the Chinese have had catastrophic failures with the crystalline structures of the ceramic, center turbine blades, and cannot produce these engines. Instead they are using copied Russian AL-31 engines (WS-10). Likewise, the Su-57 is stuck using AL-41F1 engines, when it was designed to use the more advanced _izdeliye_ 30 engines.


Watch movement guru AND plane 'movement' guru?? 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Docrwm said:


> The Sumo wears LARGE and the MM300 smaller. The Sumo wears larger than the specs would lead you to believe IMHO. If you're worried about the size go MM300. No one services NH35s from what I can tell, you just pop another in and go.


Thanks Docwrm, I was starting to lean more towards the Sumo, now I'm straight back on the fence again. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Docrwm said:


> The Sumo wears LARGE and the MM300 smaller. The Sumo wears larger than the specs would lead you to believe IMHO. If you're worried about the size go MM300. No one services NH35s from what I can tell, you just pop another in and go.


Any info on how the MM300 wear relative to a Willard? I assume larger, but by how much? Thanks!


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> New escapement time ST19 Fleigerchrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


out of stock already. I'll wait for the next batch


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Yeah, I think there was only a couple when I posted it.

I'm sure he'll have more in stock soon!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

nyonya said:


> Any info on how the MM300 wear relative to a Willard? I assume larger, but by how much? Thanks!


I didn't have a 1970 at the same time as the MM300. I can say that the 1970 wears smaller than the Sumo.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mrwomble said:


> Thanks Docwrm, I was starting to lean more towards the Sumo, now I'm straight back on the fence again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


Let me put it in context. I have an almost 8in wrist and subjectively the Sumo felt huge. The 1970, Sinn U1, and two Deep Blues don't feel as large on my wrist. The U1 is 44mm as are the Deep Blues and yet the Sumo is supposed to be only 1mm larger, but sure didn't wear that way. Hope that helps.


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

Rabirnie said:


> 14mm thick, which includes the high some crystal. Could be a bit chonk for me. If anyone buys, skip the bracelet and go for the NATO. $129 seems a fair price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, but what's your reasoning behind skipping on the bracelet?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

204.49US $ 50% OFF|New Year Gift Bronze 1963 Watch 40mm Military 1963 Chronograph Sapphire Mirror Retro Watches Men Aviation Flight Male Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





a 1963 in 40mm and sapphire....in bronze. That's a new one.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Docrwm said:


> Let me put it in context. I have an almost 8in wrist and subjectively the Sumo felt huge. The 1970, Sinn U1, and two Deep Blues don't feel as large on my wrist. The U1 is 44mm as are the Deep Blues and yet the Sumo is supposed to be only 1mm larger, but sure didn't wear that way. Hope that helps.


That does! Thanks Docwrm, I appreciate the input.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

pedro0223 said:


> Just curious, but what's your reasoning behind skipping on the bracelet?


I've got it with my 6105-8000 homage from them and it's just flimsy and cheap. I have a soft spot for jubilees and hollow end links, but this one just didn't work for me. I hope that helps!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Rabirnie said:


> I've got it with my 6105-8000 homage from them and it's just flimsy and cheap. I have a soft spot for jubilees and hollow end links, but this one just didn't work for me. I hope that helps!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, it is a terrible quality bracelet. I never even unwrapped it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> 204.49US $ 50% OFF|New Year Gift Bronze 1963 Watch 40mm Military 1963 Chronograph Sapphire Mirror Retro Watches Men Aviation Flight Male Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Doesn't look half bad! But a little expensive to my taste...


----------



## omar77w (Nov 4, 2020)

Rabirnie said:


> 14mm thick, which includes the high some crystal. Could be a bit chonk for me. If anyone buys, skip the bracelet and go for the NATO. $129 seems a fair price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$129 and mineral crystal is basically Orient price territory but with an inferior bracelet, QC, and maybe lume. Not exceptional value imo but nice looks


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Placed several orders on Ali on June 21st. 3 leather straps, and 2 watches, 4 different stores. All ordered at the same time. The two watches shipped first. The watch straps a few days later. I have now received the 3 leather straps. But the 2 watches are still sitting in a Pitney Bowes shipping partner facility in Greenwood Indiana, and have been since the 6th of July. I'm in Michigan. They traveled from California, to Indiana in just a few days after getting off the boat from China. Now they are stuck in a state connected to my own. I feel like, if the straps made it here in a timely fashion, using the same Pitney Bowes shipping partner before being handed to the USPS, then why can't my watches do the same? Why are they sitting less than an 8 hour drive from their final destination? 

Sorry, I'm done ranting now...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

junkCollector said:


> Placed several orders on Ali on June 21st. 3 leather straps, and 2 watches, 4 different stores. All ordered at the same time. The two watches shipped first. The watch straps a few days later. I have now received the 3 leather straps. But the 2 watches are still sitting in a Pitney Bowes shipping partner facility in Greenwood Indiana, and have been since the 6th of July. I'm in Michigan. They traveled from California, to Indiana in just a few days after getting off the boat from China. Now they are stuck in a state connected to my own. I feel like, if the straps made it here in a timely fashion, using the same Pitney Bowes shipping partner before being handed to the USPS, then why can't my watches do the same? Why are they sitting less than an 8 hour drive from their final destination?
> 
> Sorry, I'm done ranting now...


Funny, I did the same. 2 watches, 2 orders of bezel replacements and straps. First I got the SD1979 in good time. Then came the first bezel replacement, no worries. The 2nd watch did what you are describing and arrived Thursday. The straps and other bezel have been in some holding pattern with PB for 7 days now, supposedly in some facility in Atlanta about 40 miles from me


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

junkCollector said:


> Placed several orders on Ali on June 21st. 3 leather straps, and 2 watches, 4 different stores. All ordered at the same time. The two watches shipped first. The watch straps a few days later. I have now received the 3 leather straps. But the 2 watches are still sitting in a Pitney Bowes shipping partner facility in Greenwood Indiana, and have been since the 6th of July. I'm in Michigan. They traveled from California, to Indiana in just a few days after getting off the boat from China. Now they are stuck in a state connected to my own. I feel like, if the straps made it here in a timely fashion, using the same Pitney Bowes shipping partner before being handed to the USPS, then why can't my watches do the same? Why are they sitting less than an 8 hour drive from their final destination?
> 
> Sorry, I'm done ranting now...


Look at the bright side...if you lived in Kanukistan a month would be just when you start looking if the goods are on the slow boat.
I got NOTHING from the June orders.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Doesn't look half bad! But a little expensive to my taste...


I'm a sucker for bronze watches and have been eyeing this chrono for close to 2 years now...so...next sale? I think it's in August.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> have been in some holding pattern with PB for 7 days now, supposedly in some facility in Atlanta about 40 miles from me


When you track the packages on the PB website, they have a large disclaimer saying COVID-19 is causing delays in processing and some b.s. about possible lapses in tracking information. 
Over worked and understaffed. But, why did they process my straps so fast, and they are ****ting the bed with the watches, they all took the same route, to the same facility in Greenwood.

I think any future orders with Ali will be done with upgraded shipping, FedEx or DHL.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> Will be interested in how you get on replacing the crystal. I'm tempted to replace mine with an acrylic one as not a fan of mineral crystal, could you measure the size when it arrives?


Finally got around to replacing my crystal with the replacement they sent. If I had have known how easy it would be I would've done it sooner. Happy with how it turned out. I measured the crystal to be 33.5mm diameter and 4mm thick.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Finally got around to replacing my crystal with the replacement they sent. If I had have known how easy it would be I would've done it sooner. Happy with how it turned out. I measured the crystal to be 33.5mm diameter and 4mm thick.
> 
> View attachment 16003449
> 
> ...


Just realised I was too eager to take pics and hadn't even screwed the crown back down for these.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bee


junkCollector said:


> Placed several orders on Ali on June 21st. 3 leather straps, and 2 watches, 4 different stores. All ordered at the same time. The two watches shipped first. The watch straps a few days later. I have now received the 3 leather straps. But the 2 watches are still sitting in a Pitney Bowes shipping partner facility in Greenwood Indiana, and have been since the 6th of July. I'm in Michigan. They traveled from California, to Indiana in just a few days after getting off the boat from China. Now they are stuck in a state connected to my own. I feel like, if the straps made it here in a timely fashion, using the same Pitney Bowes shipping partner before being handed to the USPS, then why can't my watches do the same? Why are they sitting less than an 8 hour drive from their final destination?
> 
> Sorry, I'm done ranting now...


Been there, done that!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Was just browsing the Outbreak Store when I found this gem

AU $124.93 85%OFF | 40MM mens 24-hour multi-function stainless steel chronograph mechanical watch часы мужские leather sport relogio masculino








83.86US $ 86% OFF|40MM mens 24 hour multi function stainless steel chronograph mechanical watch часы мужские leather sport relogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





MANBUSHIJIE - what a brand name 😂


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Was just browsing the Outbreak Store when I found this gem
> 
> AU $124.93 85%OFF | 40MM mens 24-hour multi-function stainless steel chronograph mechanical watch часы мужские leather sport relogio masculino
> 
> ...


I'd rather go for this one if you aren't going Pagani Design or Steeldive. Mainly due to the name being a bit better. Plus it's cheaper too.









￡52.27 | Minutetime Sapphire Glass Luminous Men Watch Japan NH35 Movement Automatic DivingWatch Glide Lock Mechanical Wristwatch Diver


￡52.27 | Minutetime Sapphire Glass Luminous Men Watch Japan NH35 Movement Automatic DivingWatch Glide Lock Mechanical Wristwatch Diver



a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> I'd rather go for this one if you aren't going Pagani Design or Steeldive. Mainly due to the name being a bit better. Plus it's cheaper too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wasn't really looking for anything in particular. Just happened to stumble upon the Manbush and found it amusing. I reckon I trust Steeldive the most around that price range though.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Been looking for a sub-$200 USD automatic GMT lately. What are my options from AliX?
I already know of the Pagani Design GMT M2 and Explorer 2 (modern and vintage).
I don't want a "Bliger" or a "Phylida"-- those names are really unpleasant.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Been looking for a sub-$200 USD automatic GMT lately. What are my options from AliX?
> I already know of the Pagani Design GMT M2 and Explorer 2 (modern and vintage).
> I don't want a "Bliger" or a "Phylida"-- those names are really unpleasant.


Even though you don't like the name "Phylida" you could get a sterile dial version of their GMT. It is pretty high spec compared to the Pagani Design. For example, fully lumed and unidirectional (correction: bidirectional) bezel.









158.5US $ |Top Brand PHYLIDA 100M Water Resistant GMT Dual Time Sterile Dial Automatic Men's Watch Sapphire Diver GMT II Homage|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Here is a photo of mine on wrist.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Even though you don't like the name "Phylida" you could get a sterile dial version of their GMT. It is pretty high spec compared to the Pagani Design. For example, fully lumed and unidirectional bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You mean bidirectional. I have that one too.









158.5US $ |Top Brand PHYLIDA 100M Water Resistant GMT Dual Time Sterile Dial Automatic Men's Watch Sapphire Diver GMT II Homage|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> You mean bidirectional. I have that one too.


Oops, yes. Sorry for that.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Even though you don't like the name "Phylida" you could get a sterile dial version of their GMT. It is pretty high spec compared to the Pagani Design. For example, fully lumed and unidirectional bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the suggestion. I have a hard time wearing most sterile watches unless they're dress watches. Regardless of the actual text, the brand name and subtext above the 6 are important to fill dead space on the dial. Dress watches can get away with it since the whole point of those is subtlety. That's why it's important to have a good name on the dial-- your vision naturally draws to it when you look at the watch. I'm hoping (but not expecting) that Chinese companies start hiring (or at least consult with) native-level English/French/whatever speakers so that they won't choose absolutely pants-on-head stupid names like the ones I mentioned in the future.

Also, when I go to Walmart and see the $10 or less junk on the wall, it's all unbranded. Not a good look for sterile watches in general. But again, thanks very much for your suggestion.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Been looking for a sub-$200 USD automatic GMT lately. What are my options from AliX?
> I already know of the Pagani Design GMT M2 and Explorer 2 (modern and vintage).
> I don't want a "Bliger" or a "Phylida"-- those names are really unpleasant.


How do you feel about the name "Parnis"?








150.0US $ |40mm PARNIS black dial Sapphire Crystal GMT Automatic machinery movement luminous men's watches ceramic bezel Mechanical watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




aliexpress.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Found this watch store peddling Refurb Hongqi & Shanghai VCMs on Aliexpress








251.0US $ |Men's Watch Hong Qi Large Diameter Peacock Plate Business Retro Manual Mechanical Watch Chinese Watch 17 Zuan|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





































123.5US $ 50% OFF|Men's Watch Hongqi Blue Panda Palette Dial Manual Mechanical Watch Chinese Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























141.5US $ 50% OFF|Men's Watch Retro Concise Aircraft Pointer Manual Manipulator Watch Chinese Watch Vintage Dress Wrist Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























32.0US $ 50% OFF|Shanghai Watch Stainless Steel Leather Strap Automatic Mechanical Watch for Men Bauhaus Watch 38MM Simple Dial|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





























58.29US $ 50% OFF|Shanghai Watch Stainless Steel Leather Strap Fashion Business Retro Men's Watch Minimalist Dial Bauhaus Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

That's very useful thanks. Was there a gasket for the crystal and did you use a crystal press to put it in?



Jugsy said:


> Finally got around to replacing my crystal with the replacement they sent. If I had have known how easy it would be I would've done it sooner. Happy with how it turned out. I measured the crystal to be 33.5mm diameter and 4mm thick.
> 
> View attachment 16003449
> 
> ...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> That's very useful thanks. Was there a gasket for the crystal and did you use a crystal press to put it in?


Yes, I used a crystal press and TBH I didn't see a gasket. Nothing fell out or looked out of place. I probably should have looked closer for that though in hindsight. It was my first ever crystal change sorry.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Was just browsing the Outbreak Store when I found this gem
> 
> AU $124.93 85%OFF | 40MM mens 24-hour multi-function stainless steel chronograph mechanical watch часы мужские leather sport relogio masculino
> 
> ...


Manbushijie has been around for years. Here is his website: Manbuworld Watches

He mostly sells Parnis, Corgeut, Debert and other Chinese mushroom brands and was quite well known before the rise AliExpress. If you google the name, you will see WUS threads from the 2000's.

I wonder if the Manbush and Minute Time watches are the same catalogue watch. Probably same spec as a Pagani.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Yes, I used a crystal press and TBH I didn't see a gasket. Nothing fell out or looked out of place. I probably should have looked closer for that though in hindsight. It was my first ever crystal change sorry.


No worries, gaskets don't normally fall out and are easy to miss. Good to know it is not a glued in crystal which was my big worry. I am planning to try and replace with an acrylic crystal for the full vintage look, will post results if it works.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Yes, I used a crystal press and TBH I didn't see a gasket. Nothing fell out or looked out of place. I probably should have looked closer for that though in hindsight. It was my first ever crystal change sorry.


Is the movement a top-loader or does it come out from the back like most watches?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Is the movement a top-loader or does it come out from the back like most watches?


Comes out the back


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Nice to see that the legendary Octopus NTTD diver [Stainless Steel edition] has finally made it to Aliexpress








253.5US $ 35% OFF|Automatic Mechanical Diving Watches Mens 2021 Montre Homme Luxe Luminous 300m Waterproof Diver Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




































































































































Specsheet:
Watch Movement Type: Chinese PT5000 Automatic Movement 
Case Material: 316L Stainless Steel Dial Diameter: 42mm Dial Thickness: 13.5mm（Including Glass） 
Dial Color: Black / White / Blue / Retro Black 
Dial Material: Ceramics 
Glass: Sapphire Crystal, AR Coating / Anti-glare Blue Coating 
Bezel Material: Ceramics 
Strap Material: NATO Nylon Strap/Steel Mesh Bracelet 
Strap Width: 20mm 
Strap Length: 26cm 
Luminous: Swiss C3/BGW9 Super Luminous 
Crown: Screw-in Lock


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Anyone have a recommendation for a Bead Blasted SS bracelet from AE?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Was just browsing the Outbreak Store when I found this gem
> 
> AU $124.93 85%OFF | 40MM mens 24-hour multi-function stainless steel chronograph mechanical watch часы мужские leather sport relogio masculino
> 
> ...


Those Manbu's aren't half bad for the $ but, why spend that when you can buy them directly from him for $69 (surprising what a value the blue subby is in person).






MANBUSHIJIE


MANBUSHIJIE




manbuworld.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

If you want the look of the Bulova Accutron Spaceview:








For a fraction of the price you can get this M&M on aliexpress:
















45.84US $ |M & M's First General Store Watch With Quadrane Model Acutron 1045a - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Fourth sale aquisition arrived. So far, all of them tax free, lucky me


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

javak810i said:


> Fourth sale aquisition arrived. So far, all of them tax free, lucky me
> View attachment 16004940


I've almost pulled the trigger on this a couple of times. Look forward to hearing what you think of it after some more time with it.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

Nikola237 said:


> How common is this on Parnis watches (asymmetric dot positioning)?


For anyone who is planning to buy this Parnis diver, this misalignment is present on every watch, I have just checked with the seller.


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

So here's a review of the Phylida Blueberry homage I mentioned earlier.










I bought this watch on a lark because I've wanted to give the PT5000 movement a shot and I'm not into any of the other sub-$200 watches that have it (the Phylida Sea-Dweller homage, bronze Cronos fliegers, the Escapement stuff with the cheesy script logo, etc). I actually downsized my collection earlier this year to just my Seiko and German pieces and had sworn off of homage pieces but my curiosity got the better of me which is why I called the purchase a "moment of weakness" in my post a few pages back. I've owned a few no-name Sub homages with Chinese 3Hz movements as well as a Tisell Hulk so I have a decent frame of reference.

The fit and finish is good to great. Bezel action is solid if a little cheap feeling and sounding (possibly owing to plastic being used in the ratcheting mechanism) but alignment is 85% on and there's practically no back-play. There are no tooling marks to be seen and the hands are finished well; only the hour and minute hands showing the barely-macroscopic burrs typical of these types of watches under a loupe. There were some slight abrasions/tooling marks on the bracelet but nothing abnormal. You don't get a faux-GlideLock clasp but what is there is substantial with solid end-links. I removed the bracelet two minutes after unboxing the piece so I can't comment on wearability but it seems good. Lume is usable but nothing to write home about though it is blue which is a welcome change from the usual el cheapo Indiglo shade that comes on many of these watches.

The movement, however, is the most impressive part of this watch. It's comparable to a 2824-2 in every practical regard - it runs at +5spd, has a quiet rotor, and the keyless works is solid. Winding and setting feels great without a hint of grittiness or slop. The second hand sweeps smoothly with no trace of Miyota weirdness. This is all to be expected given that the movement is allegedly a clone of the aforementioned Swiss workhorse but it's just so impressive to see it in person.

This is honestly an incredible watch at any price point. It's undeniable evidence that we're now living in a world where Chinese factories are building a functionally-identical Submariner for 1% of what Rolex charges. That being said I still don't know how much this watch does for _me_ particularly... it's decently stylish but I still don't think I'm a fan of the Submariner styling (or wearing a three-hand homage to a GMT model in public). I'll probably end up flipping or gifting this piece to a lucky friend. I really wish somebody would make a more colorful, offbeat diver with this movement inside because I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Only watch I bought in the last Ali sale.
They had an auto for about $40, but I got the $30 quartz and a $4 black leather strap.
I kinda dig it.










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

javak810i said:


> Fourth sale aquisition arrived. So far, all of them tax free, lucky me
> View attachment 16004940


Wow! How are you getting them delivered to the Czech republic tax free? Almost every package I order gets stopped, then high import tax and fees added. I wish I had your good luck.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.









235.0US $ 23% OFF|Cronos Vintage Diving Watches 200m Water Resistant Pt5000 Steel Band Ceramic Rotating Bezel Full Luminous Dial Calendar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




(Follow the store for the best price)






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> I've almost pulled the trigger on this a couple of times. Look forward to hearing what you think of it after some more time with it.
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


For 129 USD it's quite amazing. The case is the basic CuSn8 bronze case with engraving on sides that is used by heimdallr I think? The bezel action is good and the alignment is OK. But the dial and hands finishing is San Martin quality - flawless. The suede leather strap with bronze buckle is also very nice.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Here is an unusual Watch Brand name: "MarlonBrando", and the watch model: "The Godfather".









149.97US $ 50% OFF|Vintage Bronze Watch Men ST25 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Retro The Godfather Calendar Luminous 50M Waterproof Watches New|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This is the Steeldive 1952s, which is a bronze homage to the fifty fathoms. When I bought the watch last year, my heart sank when it arrived because the lume was an unexpected salmon pink, which I thought looked terrible

Curiously, though, over several months the lume began to change colour, gradually losing the pink, so that it is now an orange/yellow, which looks much much better. This makes me now recommend this watch as a great purchase, rather than the "avoid" I would have said six months ago.









230.34US $ 50% OFF|STEELDIVE SD1952S Vintage Men's Dive Watch CUSN8 Bronze Case Ceramic Bezel NH35 Automatic Movement Luminous Sapphire watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Found this watch store peddling Refurb Hongqi & Shanghai VCMs on Aliexpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm very interested in these. Do we really think these are new old stock, or are they reproductions?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm very interested in these. Do we really think these are new old stock, or are they reproductions?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I'd ask in the Chinese watch forum for an answer to that question. Their Mods KNOW Chinese watches and ought to be able to answer.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> This is the Steeldive 1952s, which is a bronze homage to the fifty fathoms. When I bought the watch last year, my heart sank when it arrived because the lume was an unexpected salmon pink, which I thought looked terrible
> 
> Curiously, though, over several months the lume began to change colour, gradually losing the pink, so that it is now an orange/yellow, which looks much much better. This makes me now recommend this watch as a great purchase, rather than the "avoid" I would have said six months ago.
> 
> ...


Picture of the lume pls?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> I'm very interested in these. Do we really think these are new old stock, or are they reproductions?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Some of them just look very used. At this point, New Old Stock wouldn't be a great deal, since any mechanical watch sitting around for a few decades would need a service, and that would cost as much, or more than the cost of the watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think they are cool at sub-£40 for the reproductions. But at some of those £90-100 prices, hell no. Even if they are 'original', just means they're used, old, made of the cheapest components, and probably have a not so great movement.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> If you want the look of the Bulova Accutron Spaceview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have the ballz to call it "ACUTRON" either ignorant or deliberate spelling mistake. NO.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

javak810i said:


> Fourth sale aquisition arrived. So far, all of them tax free, lucky me
> View attachment 16004940


Mind posting the link? I found the same watch for a "if it's too good to be true..." price and I wonder if that one ever gets delivered.
At least yours arrived..so there's some comfort.

Edit: oh, I see you paid the same 129$ as I saw advertised...CuSn8 and NH35 with sapphire crystal??? Why am I skeptical despite loving the looks.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> They have the ballz to call it "ACUTRON" either ignorant or deliberate spelling mistake. NO.


When you mentioned it, I went to check if it was written on the dial, or case back... but you mean they just wrote "ACUTRON" in the ad title, right?
Despite the spelling mistake (missing C) I don't see it more - or less - shocking than the countless "SUBMARINER" mentioned in all sub homage ads, is it?
And I really don't think you can mistake this M&M for the original Accutron Spaceview either... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> When you mentioned it, I went to check if it was written on the dial, or case back... but you mean they just wrote "ACUTRON" in the ad title, right?
> Despite the spelling mistake (missing C) I don't see it more - or less - shocking than the countless "SUBMARINER" mentioned in all sub homage ads, is it?
> And I really don't think you can mistake this M&M for the original Accutron Spaceview either... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yes, you're right..but I'm a bit of an Accutron nut case so I'm hypersensitive 🤣


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Mind posting the link? I found the same watch for a "if it's too good to be true..." price and I wonder if that one ever gets delivered.
> At least yours arrived..so there's some comfort.
> 
> Edit: oh, I see you paid the same 129$ as I saw advertised...CuSn8 and NH35 with sapphire crystal??? Why am I skeptical despite loving the looks.


Idk  the price is too good and reviews as well


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks dang fine BUT!!! 
Who here would trust this SEA GULL chrono (Speedmaster) to be worth $600?


















613.9US $ 30% OFF|Seagull New Men's Sports Mechanical Watches Luxury Sapphire Glass Leisure Business Automatic Watch Stainless Steel Anti Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks dang fine BUT!!!
> Who here would trust this SEA GULL chrono (Speedmaster) to be worth $600?
> 
> View attachment 16006895
> ...


Well if there's one Ali brand to charge $600, it's Sea-Gull. They are a step above the rest, though I'd never spend more than a couple hundred on one myself.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Looks dang fine BUT!!!
> Who here would trust this SEA GULL chrono (Speedmaster) to be worth $600?


I paid a bit north of $400 for my Sea-Gull Ocean Star. I suspect this watch will be made to the same or similar level of quality and has the added complication of a chrono. I would think someone who calls themselves Chronopolis should be all over it.

It's not even close to a Speedmaster, so not a homage of anything and is instead an original design watch from Sea-Gull. Whether it's worth $600 is going to depend on how well you like the design as you can certainly find watches with the same movement for less. Sea-Gull will probably discount them at some point, but they will also probably discontinue them at some point. The trick would be to get one at a lower price before they are gone.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dfwcowboy said:


> I paid a bit north of $400 for my Sea-Gull Ocean Star. I suspect this watch will be made to the same or similar level of quality and has the added complication of a chrono. I would think someone who calls themselves Chronopolis should be all over it.
> 
> It's not even close to a Speedmaster, so not a homage of anything and is instead an original design watch from Sea-Gull. Whether it's worth $600 is going to depend on how well you like the design as you can certainly find watches with the same movement for less. Sea-Gull will probably discount them at some point, but they will also probably discontinue them at some point. The trick would be to get one at a lower price before they are gone.


My main concern is, WHO can service a SEAGULL if ever I should need it, even for a routine cleaning?
Many a watchmaker "prefers" to not work on China made movements. 
So there's that. SIGH.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> My main concern is, WHO can service a SEAGULL if ever I should need it, even for a routine cleaning?
> Many a watchmaker "prefers" to not work on China made movements.
> So there's that. SIGH.


An ST19 can be sourced pretty cheaply and installed, which you would do with this watch costing almost $600. It's actually a pretty sensible chronograph.

What's less sensible is buying a used/discounted Swiss mechanical chronograph for $600, which houses a movement that costs about as much as the watch to service/replace. (and if you bought it used, decent chance the original owner realised an expensive service is around the corner and decided to sell)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

It's cheaper from the official Sea-Gull store btw, where I would buy them








866.37US $ |2021 Seagull Watch Men's Wrist Sports Chronograph Racing Manual Mechanical Watch Men's Watch Master 816.22.6088|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





$570 atm. They discount pretty good during sales (even given me a discount just for asking one time), I'd expect <$550.

If you want to keep it 'pure', just source the movement from Sea-Gull when needed and install it or pay a watchmaker like $30-50 to put it in








212.0US $ |Seagull Movement Official Original Genuine Automatic Movement 1901|Watch Movement| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It's quite handy Sea-Gull sells their movements loose. Not a fan of their movements tbh but this is decent at least. Good luck finding a replacement movement for your affordable Orient, for example.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Can only find these on Alibaba and while the price is fine the shipping is nearly 3x the cost of the unit. Anyone know of another seller for these?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> My main concern is, WHO can service a SEAGULL if ever I should need it, even for a routine cleaning?
> Many a watchmaker "prefers" to not work on China made movements.
> So there's that. SIGH.


Many a watchmaker cut their teeth practicing on Sea-Gull movements. Service a ST36 and you can service an ETA 6497. Service a ST21 and you can service an ETA 28xx. A ST19 is going to cost a bit more to service as any chrono would, but many a competent watchmaker can service one with no problems and parts won't be hard to come by.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> It's cheaper from the official Sea-Gull store btw, where I would buy them
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I followed the link in your post and saw a price of $556.46.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Picture of the lume pls?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> My main concern is, WHO can service a SEAGULL if ever I should need it, even for a routine cleaning?
> Many a watchmaker "prefers" to not work on China made movements.
> So there's that. SIGH.


Tell them it's a Venus 175


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

dfwcowboy said:


> Many a watchmaker cut their teeth practicing on Sea-Gull movements.





HoustonReal said:


> Tell them it's a Venus 175


But I've seen some who consider it beneath them to even touch a China made movement, let alone work on one. 
SIGH.

PS: The fact that I am in a part of Asia where people are ticked off by China might explain some of this phenom.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> But I've seen some who consider it beneath them to even touch a China made movement, let alone work on one.
> SIGH.
> 
> PS: The fact that I am in a part of Asia where people are ticked off by China might explain some of this phenom.


You could always send it to back Sea-gull for servicing.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
If you have the following brands : corgeut, debert, bliger, parnis, neiton, even tandorio or similar : is there one above the other in quality ? 
example : 76.3US $ 30% OFF|Tandorio 39mm Japan NH35 Automatic Watch Luminous Dial Sapphire Crystal 316L Stainless Steel Rubber Band Calendar Rubber Band|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

For me they all look the same, it seems they're just casing parts, so how can we sort them ?
Is there one seller where you know service is good or movements are better ?

Thanks


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Eight AliExpress "homages" reviewed by the usually high-end Jenni Elle youtube channel


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> If you have the following brands : corgeut, debert, bliger, parnis, neiton, even tandorio or similar : is there one above the other in quality ?
> example : 76.3US $ 30% OFF|Tandorio 39mm Japan NH35 Automatic Watch Luminous Dial Sapphire Crystal 316L Stainless Steel Rubber Band Calendar Rubber Band|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


I own or have owned several Corgeut, Debert, Bliger and Parnis (never heard of Neiton or Tandorio). I'd say the quality is the same for all 4 brands and on par with the price of these watches.
These are $50-$100 watches we're talking, so I'd forget about service at this price: they have tossable movements. If your watch dies the only viable solution financially is to find a spare movement and replace it. Try to find watches with Miyota or Seiko movements for ease of replacement. If you have to use the service of a watchmaker here in France, buying a new watch from AE will most probably cost less...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Eight AliExpress "homages" reviewed by the usually high-end Jenni Elle youtube channel


Video title says "Fakes", not "Homages". Before clicking, are they talking about illegal replicas, or is it just clickbait?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Eight AliExpress "homages" reviewed by the usually high-end Jenni Elle youtube channel


These Amazon watches are often the lower-mid tier Ali stuff, sold at a premium. I guess Amazon feels safe for these people, whereas you should really be getting your Chinese watches from places like Ali if you want the good stuff at the good prices.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

john_marston said:


> These Amazon watches are often the lower-mid tier Ali stuff, sold at a premium. I guess Amazon feels safe for these people, whereas you should really be getting your Chinese watches from places like Ali if you want the good stuff at the good prices.


Not sure I would call them lower-mid tier. The one watch that I got from Amazon was only about $15 more than on Ali but it got here in <3 days and was in perfect shape. Is it Omega or Sinn quality? No. Is it better than many "Swiss" watches in the <$350 range? Surprisingly, yes.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Video title says "Fakes", not "Homages". Before clicking, are they talking about illegal replicas, or is it just clickbait?


Not illegal replicas. AliExpress homages, such as Bergisar and Pagrne design. Names you will recognise from here.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

javak810i said:


> Idk  the price is too good and reviews as well


Do you mind posting a few more pics (back maybe, although I bet it's a plain Rolex style case cover) before I jump both feet in... usually I'm not this paranoid, but I really like the watch and the disappointment of a fake description would hurt more than 129$ 🙃
The seller is just too new and the cases alone are 70$.

Cheers.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Corgeut, to the moon!

My take on a moonwatch. I was able to resolve my problems with the watch and thought this strap would be perfect for it.






























Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Steeldive are now making a homage (a close to 100% clone in fact) to a Zelos Abyss 2. I guess Zelos is no longer a microbrand.









439.12US $ 56% OFF|STEELDIVE New Arrival SD1950S Mens Automatic Watches Mechanical Bronze Case Two Button Unique Fashionable Deep Sea Diver Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

New release from Escapement Time (40mm Type A Flieger)









Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Steeldive are now making a homage (a close to 100% clone in fact) to a Zelos Abyss 2. I guess Zelos is no longer a microbrand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That kind of money... I'd 100% buy a Zelos. Plus every time I dealt with them, Elshan himself bothered to reply and take care of things.
I doubt the faceless robots at Steeldive answer emails 

The problem with Zelos is their own success.. very few people manage to purchase a watch. 4 years later, I'm still looking for a bronze Helmsman 2.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Do you mind posting a few more pics (back maybe, although I bet it's a plain Rolex style case cover) before I jump both feet in... usually I'm not this paranoid, but I really like the watch and the disappointment of a fake description would hurt more than 129$ 🙃
> The seller is just too new and the cases alone are 70$.
> 
> Cheers.


Yeah the back is just plain rlx style cover, here are some more pics


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Corgeut, to the moon!
> 
> My take on a moonwatch. I was able to resolve my problems with the watch and thought this strap would be perfect for it.
> 
> ...


Very cool strap! Did you get it from AliExpress?

[edit] found it, and ordered it! 








2.07US $ 31% OFF|Printing Watch Strap For Samsung Galaxy Watch 4 40mm 44mm Bracelet Gear S3 Silicone Band For Samsung Active 2 Strap Watch 3 41mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

javak810i said:


> Yeah the back is just plain rlx style cover, here are some more pics
> View attachment 16008440
> View attachment 16008441
> View attachment 16008443


Much appreciated...there goes 129$. Can I divulge your name when my SO starts asking "what happened with your promise to abstain until November sale?"


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Ipse said:


> Much appreciated...there goes 129$. Can I divulge your name when my SO starts asking "what happened with your promise to abstain until November sale?"


Does your SO actually know the difference between your watches? Wow!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ipse said:


> That kind of money... I'd 100% buy a Zelos. Plus every time I dealt with them, Elshan himself bothered to reply and take care of things.
> I doubt the faceless robots at Steeldive answer emails
> 
> The problem with Zelos is their own success.. very few people manage to purchase a watch. 4 years later, I'm still looking for a bronze Helmsman 2.


I always bought my Steeldives from SteeldiveUK, due to the personal and very attentive customer service from the owner. Unfortunately, Brexit put an end to that for me.

Like you, I have become a Zelos fan recently, and now own quite a few of them. The customer service from Elshan is a whole other level. An incredibly attentive and talented man.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Docrwm said:


> Does your SO actually know the difference between your watches? Wow!


Touché  my wife's favorite line when I'm delivered a new watch: "but you already have that one, no?"


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Very cool strap! Did you get it from AliExpress?
> 
> [edit] found it, and ordered it!
> 
> ...


Yup, that's the one. No-brainer at that price.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Not sure I would call them lower-mid tier. The one watch that I got from Amazon was only about $15 more than on Ali but it got here in
> View attachment 16008137


I second that! The watch has same/fewer flaws as any Seiko/orient up to 300 euros.
And it is not a copy but a true homage to multiple Tudor models.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Does your SO actually know the difference between your watches? Wow!


I'm vain...I have them in exposition cases....easy to check. "Hey, another submariner?" .."But but, this one is bronze"..."yea, what about the other 7 bronzos?" (She's picking up the lingo)

Life is difficult.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mougino said:


> Touché  my wife's favorite line when I'm delivered a new watch: "but you already have that one, no?"


My wife tried that once. I asked about whether she had enough room in her closet or needed more for shoes and purses. Silence since.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have made my first AliExpress purchase in several months, now that they charge VAT (sales tax). I am not sure how this is going to work, since my local customs office has admitted they are not ready for pre-paid VAT. So, I have only made a small purchase to "test the water".

Anyway, I noticed that my order now has a "Download Invoice" button, and I was hoping to submit this invoice to the customs office as proof of VAT payment.










But when I press "Download Invoice" it just takes me to an error page (see below). Has anybody here successfully downloaded an invoice? Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I have made my first AliExpress purchase in several months, now that they charge VAT (sales tax). I am not sure how this is going to work, since my local customs office has admitted they are not ready for pre-paid VAT. So, I have only made a small purchase to "test the water".
> 
> Anyway, I noticed that my order now has a "Download Invoice" button, and I was hoping to submit this invoice to the customs office as proof of VAT payment.
> 
> ...


I have not downloaded any invoice, but I have already received newly (EU) VAT-added sales in my box, with no more trouble than before July 1st.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I have not downloaded any invoice, but I have already received newly (EU) VAT-added sales in my box, with no more trouble than before July 1st.


Did you have to report anything to the customs office to prove VAT was paid, or is it all done automatically?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Did you have to report anything to the customs office to prove VAT was paid, or is it all done automatically?


All done automatically, as I said just as straightforward as before the new VAT rules were enforced: all transparent for the buyer (at least FTM for items under 150€).


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Corgeut, to the moon!
> 
> My take on a moonwatch. I was able to resolve my problems with the watch and thought this strap would be perfect for it.
> 
> ...


Very nice!

Ralph


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Video title says "Fakes", not "Homages". Before clicking, are they talking about illegal replicas, or is it just clickbait?


I'm seeing Pagani, Burei, Cadisen, LGXIGE, etc. So homages, NOT replicas.

So Jenni Elle knows a few things about watches, but is certainly not familiar with any Chinese movements. She confused the FEICE model number (FM201) with the movement designation (ST1701), and the LGXIGE's DG2813 completely stumped her.

A couple of the brands were new to me, Bersigar and Slipstream. Of course, Jenni sourced all these watches off Amazon, and ended up paying way too much for most of them. Her conclusion was she felt a little icky about the knockoff aspect of these designs, but admitted that Seiko is guilty of similar homages, and she recommends that brand to her friends.

Update - Looks like *Bersigar* are just rebranded *Pagani/Pargne* models. *Slipstream* seems to be a UK exclusive brand of overpriced Chinese, quartz chronographs.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> I own or have owned several Corgeut, Debert, Bliger and Parnis (never heard of Neiton or Tandorio). I'd say the quality is the same for all 4 brands and on par with the price of these watches.
> These are $50-$100 watches we're talking, so I'd forget about service at this price: they have tossable movements. If your watch dies the only viable solution financially is to find a spare movement and replace it. Try to find watches with Miyota or Seiko movements for ease of replacement. If you have to use the service of a watchmaker here in France, buying a new watch from AE will most probably cost less...


Hello ;=)
Do you know if they come from the same factories ? It looks so, i was wondering if one factory could be better in the manufacturing process, thus offering a better product/brand. 
(I saw Neiton at manubushijie own website)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

About Vat, i saw it added to the basket, i guess it is jut what they want : that we all pay Vat. When added before we can't escape it, and should be able to receive stuff quickly.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Do you know if they come from the same factories ? It looks so, i was wondering if one factory could be better in the manufacturing process, thus offering a better product/brand.
> (I saw Neiton at manubushijie own website)


I have really no idea, sorry ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> About Vat, i saw it added to the basket, i guess it is jut what they want : that we all pay Vat. When added before we can't escape it, and should be able to receive stuff quickly.


Technically you don't 'pay VAT' when you make an AE purchase  you actually make a deposit to AliExpress which is acting as VAT collector, and it is then AE duty to pay the VAT to your government (and show it on your package so it's not taxed twice).


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

percysmith said:


> 1. They don't manufacture their own parts (cases etc). All they showed was assembly, adjustment and testing.
> 
> 1a. I was expecting a lot more CNC equipment. I guess they've outsourced that to Lugyou.
> 
> ...


I want to tell you that the production of watches is divided into many parts (case, dial, hands, strap, clasp, etc., each of these parts can be divided into many parts). Almost all the parts of our watch It is the cooperation of more than 20 factories. On what basis do you say that lugyou contracted our production? Do you think he has more than 20 factories?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

sanmartinwatch said:


> On what basis do you say that lugyou contracted our production? Do you think he has more than 20 factories?


Gary from I Like Watches made that claim LUGYOU Bronze Diver LM6002 - Stats, Specs, Likes.....Not So Likes (Same Factory as San Martin) . Is he mistaken?


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

percysmith said:


> Gary from I Like Watches made that claim LUGYOU Bronze Diver LM6002 - Stats, Specs, Likes.....Not So Likes (Same Factory as San Martin) . Is he mistaken?


Now think about it for yourself, do you still think he is correct?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Now think about it for yourself, do you still think he is correct?


I am not in a position to assess who is correct. It is for you, as vendor, to state whether Gary is correct or incorrect (or even partially correct, say, they operate some of the 20 factories you source from but not all 20). I do not have your inside information, nor do I have access to Gary's communications with you, if any.

I know Gary is in contact with Lugyou, at least, they make his Excitons.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I am not in a position to assess who is correct. It is for you, as vendor, to state whether Gary is correct or incorrect (or even partially correct, say, they operate some of the 20 factories you source from but not all 20). I do not have your inside information, nor do I have access to Gary's communications with you, if any.
> 
> I know Gary is in contact with Lugyou, at least, they make his Excitons.


First of all, I want to explain that Gary's previous statement is wrong. There are many OEM trade processes in China. Some low-demand orders will be handed over to them to make watches. They place an order for the parts factory to process the parts, and then assemble them. The table is handed over to the client. In this case, I think it is appropriate for me to be their producer.

I have been in contact with watchmaking since 2016. From the very beginning to the present, we have been independent of ourselves, and have not commissioned any company or individual to make our watches completely. Lu is an engineer in a watch case factory. I also asked him to help follow up the production of my watch case in another factory. I provided him with the cost of the order. When the case comes back, we will check the quality. (Because the quality requirements cannot meet my requirements, there is no cooperation afterwards)


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

sanmartinwatch said:


> First of all, I want to explain that Gary's previous statement is wrong. There are many OEM trade processes in China. Some low-demand orders will be handed over to them to make watches. They place an order for the parts factory to process the parts, and then assemble them. The table is handed over to the client. In this case, I think it is appropriate for me to be their producer.
> 
> I have been in contact with watchmaking since 2016. From the very beginning to the present, we have been independent of ourselves, and have not commissioned any company or individual to make our watches completely. Lu is an engineer in a watch case factory. I also asked him to help follow up the production of my watch case in another factory. I provided him with the cost of the order. When the case comes back, we will check the quality. (Because the quality requirements cannot meet my requirements, there is no cooperation afterwards)


In addition, what I want to say is that the brands on AliExpress have been developed in recent years, but everyone does not have a large scale, and some are still part-timers. We also know who each other is. Some processors among us may be the same. However, the quality requirements depend on the positioning of the brand owner. Generally speaking, our appearance is annoying to foreign small and micro brands, because our prices are too low and disturb the market. But for consumers, it should be liked, because they can buy it for less money.

I have never publicly evaluated any of them. As for the better than the bad, the consumer has his own opinion, and the product is more convincing.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

sanmartinwatch said:


> In addition, what I want to say is that the brands on AliExpress have been developed in recent years, but everyone does not have a large scale, and some are still part-timers. We also know who each other is. Some processors among us may be the same. However, the quality requirements depend on the positioning of the brand owner. Generally speaking, our appearance is annoying to foreign small and micro brands, because our prices are too low and disturb the market. But for consumers, it should be liked, because they can buy it for less money.
> 
> I have never publicly evaluated any of them. As for the better than the bad, the consumer has his own opinion, and the product is more convincing.


More info is good info.
On a sidenote, putting aside all the Micros & OEM competitors (Beijing Infinite Time/Fifty-four/Guangzhou Qiin etc.), 
how do you feel about the current state of Chinese watchmaking namely the legacy SOEs & mainstream companies?
Is it improving steadily? Or is it still in a downward spiral?

In this case,
Legacy SOEs: Fiyta/BWAF 北京手表, Shanghai Watches 上海手表, Shanghai Zuanshi 上海钻石, Chongqing Shancheng 山城 and Tianjin Sea-gull 海鸥.
Mainstream companies : Shenzhen Ebohr, Zhuhai Rossini, Fiyta, Tianwang, CIGA Design, Golgen Jiaolong etc.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I enjoyed the fitted strap I on my Tin Tin Homage so much I decided to buy a new fitted strap for my Phylida Aqua Terra. This one fits flush with curved spring bars, perfect fit.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

sanmartinwatch said:


> First of all, I want to explain that Gary's previous statement is wrong.
> 
> ...Lu is an engineer in a watch case factory. I also asked him to help follow up the production of my watch case in another factory. I provided him with the cost of the order. When the case comes back, we will check the quality. (Because the quality requirements cannot meet my requirements, there is no cooperation afterwards)


My original post #27944 updated for your comments Best of Ali-Xpress?



sanmartinwatch said:


> From the very beginning to the present, we have been independent of ourselves, and have not commissioned any company or individual to make our watches *completely*.


(My emphasis)
I have not suggested that. I noted you showed your watches' final assembly in your workshops.
I suggested your parts seem to come from elsewhere, since you did not show any CNC equipment on-site, and made an assumption that they came from Lugyou. You clarified that they did not come from Lugyou (at least, not the case), but from the more than 20 other factories you work with.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I enjoyed the fitted strap I on my Tin Tin Homage so much I decided to buy a new fitted strap for my Phylida Aqua Terra. This one fits flush with curved spring bars, perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 16009542
> 
> ...


Looks good. That blue dial might go well with the blue strap (styled after the ones on real Aqua Terra straps) like I put on my white dial watch.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Looks good. That blue dial might go well with the blue strap (styled after the ones on real Aqua Terra straps) like I put on my white dial watch.
> 
> View attachment 16009554


I actually have that one on order too haha, wasn't really thinking much when I ordered them both for the same watch.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

New Proxima Arctic is out.








Proxima MM300 Arctic


Proxima MM300 Arctic: Case : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case Case back : Stainless steel case back Case diameter : 44mm Case thickness : 15.8mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Bezel : Sapphire bezel insert Bezel luminous : Swiss C3 SuperLuminova Glass : Sapphire glass with AR coating...




wrwatches.com












proxima UD 1683 SBDX001 NH35 Blue dial Tuna Diver Automatic Wristwatch MarineMaster Sapphire insert


Specification of the productsModel No.: UD1683 (monoblock structure ）Dial:Proxima Unicorn -Sunburst Dial lume: Swiss C3 /BGW9 Super Luminova Case material :316L/IPSCase diameter:44mm(excluding crown) Case thickness :15.8mm (excluding sapphire glass) Lug width :20




www.proximawatches.com





































PT-5000 version:








Proxima MM300 Arctic PT5000


Proxima MM300 Arctic: Case : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case Case back : Stainless steel case back Case diameter : 44mm Case thickness : 15.8mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Bezel : Sapphire bezel insert Bezel luminous : Swiss C3 SuperLuminova Glass : Sapphire glass with AR coating...




wrwatches.com




SW200 version: 








Proxima MM300 Arctic SW200


Proxima MM300 Arctic: Case : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case Case back : Stainless steel case back Case diameter : 44mm Case thickness : 15.8mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Bezel : Sapphire bezel insert Bezel luminous : Swiss C3 SuperLuminova Glass : Sapphire glass with AR coating...




wrwatches.com


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Desk-bound said:


> More info is good info.
> On a sidenote, putting aside all the Micros & OEM competitors (Beijing Infinite Time/Fifty-four/Guangzhou Qiin etc.),
> how do you feel about the current state of Chinese watchmaking namely the legacy SOEs & mainstream companies?
> Is it improving steadily? Or is it still in a downward spiral?
> ...


Thank you for your interest in Chinese watchmaking
I will talk about my own views on what I have learned in production (only on behalf of me)
First of all, the ability of China to make watches is worthy of recognition. Many accessories from major Swiss, German, and Japanese brands are processed in China (I saw it with my own eyes)
The positioning of Chinese brands is low-end, including traditional well-known brands and emerging brands. This is also determined by the market. It is very difficult for Chinese watch brands to be recognized by consumers as high-end brands.
Now Chinese emerging brands have gradually made some breakthroughs in design. I personally think that they are quite good (BEHRENS, happy watch, CIGA Design). These have relatively large teams. Design and marketing are more professional, and products are also available. Value for money.

Speaking of AliExpress, we are mainly sports watches, we probably started to rise in 2017, I am the earliest one. At the beginning, they were all small batches of classic styles made by enthusiasts (mainly Seiko), and there are almost 10 of them now, not too large-scale. Everyone has their own advantages and disadvantages, some are cheap, some products are special, and some have good services. You can choose this according to your needs.

Speaking of ourselves, I started to contact watchmaking in 2016. It is the earliest wave of sellers on AliExpress. I want to make some original styles in my own way (I also made some before, which is not recognized). The design ability is really poor, and the quality is as good as possible. We moved to our current office last year, and now it should be regarded as the more formal among the sellers of AliExpress.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

percysmith said:


> My original post #27944 updated for your comments Best of Ali-Xpress?
> 
> (My emphasis)
> I have not suggested that. I noted you showed your watches' final assembly in your workshops.
> I suggested your parts seem to come from elsewhere, since you did not show any CNC equipment on-site, and made an assumption that they came from Lugyou. You clarified that they did not come from Lugyou (at least, not the case), but from the more than 20 other factories you work with.


If I am normal, I will connect with the watch case factory, the watch hand factory, the watch band factory (steel belt, belt, tape), and the buckle factory. They have their own suppliers under them, and generally we don't directly connect with them.
Regarding equipment, we don't have processing equipment.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Thank you for your interest in Chinese watchmaking
> I will talk about my own views on what I have learned in production (only on behalf of me)
> First of all, the ability of China to make watches is worthy of recognition. Many accessories from major Swiss, German, and Japanese brands are processed in China (I saw it with my own eyes)
> The positioning of Chinese brands is low-end, including traditional well-known brands and emerging brands. This is also determined by the market. It is very difficult for Chinese watch brands to be recognized by consumers as high-end brands.
> ...


Thank you for your response.
Behrens really seem to be the new darling of the Chinese watch scene, haven't they?
CIGA Design has pretty decent designs but they over-focus on skeleton watches.
Happiewatch have gone the conventional route but other than design, they don't really bring anything new to the table.

Personally, I feel that your model catalogue is a tad bloated at the moment.
It might be beneficial to streamline it to a more manageable size to maintain and improve the QC.

As for your original designs, you would sell a lot more of them if you tone it down and simplified the design (the SN027 T1 for instance).
The Titanium Octopus diver, Damascus pirate looks a bit... garish and busy, which could be why they lack appeal (Use the Shanghai #114 for ref)
and for the price, you really have to tighten the QC for those (Bezel, Dial & Movement).
Given the overt hostility towards Chinese brands & homages, consumers will unfortunately have borderline unrealistic expectations of your products
(They literally expect perfection, nothing less) and you will have to try and fulfill them.

Other than that, as long as you don't screw up or skim on the QC (Which fell many a brand) at this stage, you should have the momentum for brand-building.
You could even build a separate brand for your OG designs like perhaps LJM or JM.

P.S
Do you perchance know what happened to Guangzhou Dixmont & the Nanning factory?
And how do you feel about the Independent artisans & their brands (Ma Xushu & Guo Ming for etc.)?


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Thank you for your interest in Chinese watchmaking
> I will talk about my own views on what I have learned in production (only on behalf of me)
> First of all, the ability of China to make watches is worthy of recognition. Many accessories from major Swiss, German, and Japanese brands are processed in China (I saw it with my own eyes)
> The positioning of Chinese brands is low-end, including traditional well-known brands and emerging brands. This is also determined by the market. It is very difficult for Chinese watch brands to be recognized by consumers as high-end brands.


Also, what are the current obstacles that Chinese movement-makers seem to face?
For instance, why isn't there a reliable 7750 clone floating around?


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

javak810i said:


> Yeah the back is just plain rlx style cover, here are some more pics
> View attachment 16008441


Thanks for these new images! Still on the fence about this one. Really like the dial and the bronze case but the ornaments on the side are what's keeping me in doubt. Aren't they (too) gaudy in real life?

If it had an ornament-free case the watch would already be underway


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Gary from I Like Watches made that claim LUGYOU Bronze Diver LM6002 - Stats, Specs, Likes.....Not So Likes (Same Factory as San Martin) . Is he mistaken?


I notified Gary (who no longer has an account in this forum) what has been said by @sanmartinwatch 
Gary confirmed the statement I linked is now out of date (Lugyou no longer makes components for San Martin). I've updated the thread in the other forum.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Rather than buying more watches, I have focused recently on changing straps on watches I already own. Today was the turn of the Escapement Time Flieger.

I was never happy with the strap it came on. It just seemed a bit too dull. Rather than make a dramatic change, I swapped it for something nearly identical. Yet the small change has (for me at least) made a big difference and really livened up the watch.

On the original rather dull strap:










The strap I am about to replace it with looks somewhat similar:










But that little bit of red has really added some life to a previously dull watch:










This is the strap. I already have bought this in four different colours for four different watches, and been pleased with all of them:









12.98US $ 35% OFF|Maikes Watch Strap Bracelet Watch Accessories 20mm 22mm 24mm Vintage Cow Leather Watch Band For Panerai Fossil Watchband - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Desk-bound said:


> Thank you for your response.
> Behrens really seem to be the new darling of the Chinese watch scene, haven't they?
> CIGA Design has pretty decent designs but they over-focus on skeleton watches.
> Happiewatch have gone the conventional route but other than design, they don't really bring anything new to the table.
> ...


The three brands I mentioned are all brands that I think are very powerful and potential in China now. I have had some exchanges with the person in charge of the two brands. As for where to go, I don't know.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Desk-bound said:


> Also, what are the current obstacles that Chinese movement-makers seem to face?
> For instance, why isn't there a reliable 7750 clone floating around?


I'm not good at movement, so I don't want to evaluate it at will.
When I choose the movement myself, I try to choose the most used ones in the market, and the evaluation is relatively good.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I notified Gary (who no longer has an account in this forum) what has been said by @sanmartinwatch
> Gary confirmed the statement I linked is now out of date (Lugyou no longer makes components for San Martin). I've updated the thread in the other forum.


Thank you for your responsible attitude and learning like you. Also keep this attitude


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Also, what are the current obstacles that Chinese movement-makers seem to face?
> For instance, why isn't there a reliable 7750 clone floating around?


ST19 (doesn't have to all be 1963 homages, see Merkur/Pierre Paulin. You just cannot get 12 hour register with ST19)
Sellita SW500/510/600 (if Lugyou/Cronos can get access to SW200s, I assume the SW500 is also available)


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

percysmith said:


> ST19 (doesn't have to all be 1963 homages, see Merkur/Pierre Paulin. You just cannot get 12 hour register with ST19)
> Sellita SW500/510/600 (if Lugyou/Cronos can get access to SW200s, I assume the SW500 is also available)


The ST-1902 would disagree with you there.
That one is used in the Phylida 
The 24 hr register variant exists in the form of the ST-1903.
That one has been in-use by Alpha for years.

I was referring to the ETA-7750 not the Sea-gull ST-19 
(Though they had not yet fixed the teething issues with their own automatic chronograph movement, the ST-1940 nor do they seem interested to)


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> The ST-1902 would disagree with you there.
> That one is used in the Phylida
> The 24 hr register variant exists in the form of the ST-1903.
> That one has been in-use by Alpha for years.


Is that a register for the chronograph or a register for the normal timekeeping hour hand
Seagull ST19 Chronograph movement (Review) + Brief History ?
I meant a 12-hour register for the chronograph.

Tianjin TY2900/ST19 Family: _"Among the additions in the ST19 is a curious hour hand subdial [I call this a register] at 6:00. Unlike most chronograph movements, which show the cumulative measured time on their hour register, this is simply a second timekeeping hour hand. It shows a 12 hour scale on Cal. ST1902 and more useful 24 hour scale on Cal. ST1903."_

I have the ST1931 Best of Ali-Xpress? . I find I need watches to tell the date more than I need them to tell the time in my line of work. But when I try to use the chronograph I frequently find myself timing things more than 30m and having to guess how many times the chronograph has gone around the minutes register.



Desk-bound said:


> I was referring to the ETA-7750 not the Sea-gull ST-19
> (Though they had not yet fixed the teething issues with their own automatic chronograph movement, the ST-1940 nor do they seem interested to)


SW500 then. But I don't think it will come cheap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Also, what are the current obstacles that Chinese movement-makers seem to face?
> For instance, why isn't there a reliable 7750 clone floating around?


Both Liaoning-Peacock and Shanghai Watch factory produce 7750 clones.

Liaoning SL-4000
Shanghai 3LZF2

Prometheus used the 3LZF2, as did Ticino. Fiyta was using a modified 3LZF2, but the are charging so much now, they went with the ETA 7750 for their newer watches. These Fiyta limited edition chronographs sell mostly to PRC customers, and they want Swiss movements.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Rather than buying more watches, I have focused recently on changing straps on watches I already own. Today was the turn of the Escapement Time Flieger.
> 
> I was never happy with the strap it came on. It just seemed a bit too dull. Rather than make a dramatic change, I swapped it for something nearly identical. Yet the small change has (for me at least) made a big difference and really livened up the watch.
> 
> ...


Same... I get as much satisfaction out of finding the `perfect` strap/bracelet combination as buying a new watch.


----------



## Smooth21 (Jul 13, 2020)

Can anyone recommend a 38mm diver/Submariner homage? Combing through the site and including "38mm" in the search appears to be useless, though that may mean there are no options at 38mm.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Smooth21 said:


> Can anyone recommend a 38mm diver/Submariner homage? Combing through the site and including "38mm" in the search appears to be useless, though that may mean there are no options at 38mm.











221.1US $ 33% OFF|San Martin Men Watches 38mm Diver 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Vintage Watch 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Invicta makes 38mm automatic dive watches.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Tjcdas said:


> Invicta makes 38mm automatic dive watches.


And a rather nice one at that for $78. Gave one to my son years ago to see how he'd do with an auto and it was surprisingly nice in all respects. 








Amazon.com: Invicta Pro Diver Unisex Wrist Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial - 8926OB : Invicta: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Invicta Pro Diver Unisex Wrist Watch Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial - 8926OB and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Glad we can finally put to rest that LugYou in fact =/= San Martin, nor from the same factory but with different logos.

I'm impressed seeing the level of production from these San Martin videos. I also like the transparency. So many western brands that get praised to the heavens despite having vague production (i.e. sourced from China). So I don't get why despite showing all sorts of levels of in-house production they'll still get this critique.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel, fort those who are interested.









161.0US $ |【Escapement Time】Automatic PT5000 Movement Pilot Watch withType B or Type A Black Dial and 40mm Case waterproof 100M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Smooth21 said:


> Can anyone recommend a 38mm diver/Submariner homage? Combing through the site and including "38mm" in the search appears to be useless, though that may mean there are no options at 38mm.





Tjcdas said:


> Invicta makes 38mm automatic dive watches.





Docrwm said:


> And a rather nice one at that for $78. Gave one to my son years ago to see how he'd do with an auto and it was surprisingly nice in all respects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Invicta makes a large number of 37.5mm, quartz, Submariner-style, 200M dive watches. See *8932, 8933, 9204*, etc.
The *8926OB* mentioned has always been listed as a 40mm case (excluding crown and guards).

Invicta also sells a "Ladies" (really unisex) line of 36mm, automatics - models *35707 to 35716*, and *35849*.

Invicta sells TWO (2) 38mm, automatic Pro Divers/Grand Divers, that are unisex, and THREE (3) more that have sparkly/meteorite? dials.

*34775, 34776*


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Finally have movement on one of the two watches I'm still waiting on from the last sale. Woohoo! It's in the hands of the post office now. Should be to my door in less than a week.









Only sat at the Pitney Bowes wherefore for 14 days ...smdh


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Pagani/Pagrne seems to have joined the Omega AT homage club. Nice to see them produce a 40mm case.









89.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 New Pagani Design A150 Retro Mechanical Watch For Men Brand Luxury Automatic 100m Waterproof Nh35a Wrist Watch Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Glad we can finally put to rest that LugYou in fact =/= San Martin, nor from the same factory but with different logos.
> 
> I'm impressed seeing the level of production from these San Martin videos. I also like the transparency. So many western brands that get praised to the heavens despite having vague production (i.e. sourced from China). So I don't get why despite showing all sorts of levels of in-house production they'll still get this critique.


Small and micro watch brands in China or abroad are relatively small in scale, and the environment for their own assembly is relatively poor. Many of them still find assembly factories to assemble them, so they are not suitable for shooting the internal situation of the company. We also worked in the apartment at the beginning, and I assembled only some simple equipment in a room by myself.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I enjoyed the fitted strap I on my Tin Tin Homage so much I decided to buy a new fitted strap for my Phylida Aqua Terra. This one fits flush with curved spring bars, perfect fit.
> 
> View attachment 16009542
> 
> ...


No glare?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Was


percysmith said:


> No glare?


Cloudy and changed the angle to minimise glare/reflections while I was talking the photo.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
Cool and certainly a relief :=)
How long is it already ?
For me i see that it can go untill 2 months, sometimes 3 months (more ?). I'm wondering if it is helpfull to worry before the longuest time is over. We' re recently seeing a quicker pace (around 15 days if everything is ok) and maybe beeing too familiar with it, expecting such a time for all the orders. Are we not crushing lives when we expect such a quick delivery (?)
Is there a way to understand why it was stuck ? Call them and ask them maybe ? (could be interesting)
Before the internet it was longer maybe, we were not able to see where the parcel was then 



junkCollector said:


> Finally have movement on one of the two watches I'm still waiting on from the last sale. Woohoo! It's in the hands of the post office now. Should be to my door in less than a week.
> View attachment 16010940
> 
> 
> Only sat at the Pitney Bowes wherefore for 14 days ...smdh


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Small and micro watch brands in China or abroad are relatively small in scale, and the environment for their own assembly is relatively poor. Many of them still find assembly factories to assemble them, so they are not suitable for shooting the internal situation of the company. We also worked in the apartment at the beginning, and I assembled only some simple equipment in a room by myself.


I sent you a PM, did you see it?


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Cool and certainly a relief :=)
> How long is it already ?
> 
> Is there a way to understand why it was stuck ? Call them and ask them maybe ?


It's been 4 days shy of one month. Really not bad, but frustrating when tracking shows no movement for two of those weeks.

There is no way to call Pitney Bowes to check on your shipment. They are terrible. And they are saying that COVID-19 has slowed their processing times at their facilities. Understandable, but frustrating.

It's just a lesson in patience, which I have very little of generally.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> There is no way to call Pitney Bowes to check on your shipment. They are terrible. And they are saying that COVID-19 has slowed their processing times at their facilities. Understandable, but frustrating.


Look for higher prices resulting from "inflation" whether or not it's actually the case, as well.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Any one has the Proxima marinemaster 300 in "blush"?

Would really like to see real life pictures.

Link for reference:









Proxima MM300 Blush


Proxima MM300 Blush: Case : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case Case back : Stainless steel caseback Case diameter : 44mm Case thickness : 15.8mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Band : Waffle rubber band / Stainless steel bracelet Bezel : Full lume bi-color sapphire bezel insert Bezel...




wrwatches.com


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Rdunae released a PVD Monster recently








Rdunae Black Monster Homage


Rdunae Black Monster SKX779 Homage: Case Material : 316L Stainless Steel (PVD Black) Case Back : 316L Stainless steel (WR Commemorative Case back) Case Dimension : 43mm Height : 12.5mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : High quality rubber strap Buckle : 316L Stainless steel Bezel ...




wrwatches.com


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

What are some good options currently in the 20-30$ budget?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

darude said:


> What are some good options currently in the 20-30$ budget?


THAT'S a request I haven't heard in a long time...










Maybe the Nakzen Pagoda?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

darude said:


> What are some good options currently in the 20-30$ budget?


A little under $20 but I'm really liking this Aqualand homage by Sanda surprisingly. I put it on a super comfortable rubber strap:









Link to the watch:








16.55US $ 39% OFF|Sanda New Fashion Sport Men's Watch Casual Style Watches Men Military Quartz Wristwatch Diver S Shock Man Relogio Masculino 3008 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Link to the strap:








3.42US $ 19% OFF|Uthai Z38 Watchbands High Quality Silicone Strap 24mm 22mm Watch Bands Soft Rubber Replacement Bracelet Waterproof Strap - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

darude said:


> What are some good options currently in the 20-30$ budget?


In the $20-30 price range, I still have 2 of these automatic (DG2813) Winner thag run well after 3-4 years:























18.98US $ 50% OFF|Winner Military Watches Stainless Steel Watches Men Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watch reloj hombre Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





If you go digital any Skmei makes a good beater (have a look at Gedmis Laguna reviews on YouTube). Here's one of mine:









Finally, if you stretch your budget up to $50, I'd really recommend a classic: the Corgeut Speedmaster 3rd generation. Seiko meca-quartz chronograph in an impeccable case and domed crystal.
















55.21US $ 73% OFF|Corgeut 40mm Mens 24hour Multi Function Stainless Steel Chronograph Quartz Watch Leather Sport Male Clock Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> THAT'S a request I haven't heard in a long time...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At a bit higher point the Benyar explorer homage. The movement is solid (it is accurate enough for this price category and auto-winds effortlessly). The case is some kind of an alloy most probably, but good looking and doesn't scratch bad, the hands are on the short side and lume is very weak. But with an elastic strap it has been for the last months my beater watch, doing all kinds of chores in the garden, it has been taking water and mud very well and it doesn't seem beaten at all. I even gave it a polish removal making it look matte (awful if you check it at 5 cm, but very nice from 25 cm and away). This is of course due to the alloy used (not brass).


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

crAss said:


> At a bit higher point the Benyar explorer homage. The movement is solid (it is accurate enough for this price category and auto-winds effortlessly). The case is some kind of an alloy most probably, but good looking and doesn't scratch bad, the hands are on the short side and lume is very weak. But with an elastic strap it has been for the last months my beater watch, doing all kinds of chores in the garden, it has been taking water and mud very well and it doesn't seem beaten at all. I even gave it a polish removal making it look matte (awful if you check it at 5 cm, but very nice from 25 cm and away). This is of course due to the alloy used (not brass).


Here's a review I did on a couple of them.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

mougino said:


> A little under $20 but I'm really liking this Aqualand homage by Sanda surprisingly. I put it on a super comfortable rubber strap:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What size strap did you choose for this watch?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

darude said:


> What are some good options currently in the 20-30$ budget?


$30 Nakzen minimalist watch w/sapphire crystal
















29.99US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen Luxury Brand Men Watches Leather Strap Sapphire Quartz Watch Male Classic Fashion Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




























19.95US $ 50% OFF|DIDUN Luxury Brand Watch Men Mesh Ultra thin Stainless Steel Wrist Male Watch Full Steel Quartz Men Clock Waterproof Wristwatch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Last year the *Cadisen Official Store* sold me an off-menu, C5051M for $30. New Old Stock. I had to PM them inquiring if they had any. I really love this watch.

Tungsten, sapphire, Japanese quartz
















LIGE has a bunch of smartwatches *UNDER $30 * I just bought one for $20 on the Summer Sale, that tracks heart rate, blood pressure, pulse oxygen, sleep cycles, etc. It does all the fitness tracking and phone messages as well.








*





LIGEsmart watch Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller LIGEsmart watch Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com




*


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

mougino said:


> Doesn't look half bad! But a little expensive to my taste...


Somehow I would prefer if it was 38mm. It has been some time that I feel tempted by this model. My feelings were going towards the acrylic crystal (for the dome and distortion) so it's nice they that they kept this shape with sapphire crystal. Now as for the price, considering the price of the satinless steel version (around 120€), the domed sapphire and bronze case it doesn't seems that much overpriced (for the value of what you're grtting). Now with the current situation (taxes + import duties) it will sure turn up to be a suvstantial purchase... In a word, for the same price as the steel model I guess I would go for it. But it's probably too much to ask.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

borka_ said:


> Somehow I would prefer if it was 38mm. It has been some time that I feel tempted by this model. My feelings were going towards the acrylic crystal (for the dome and distortion) so it's nice they that they kept this shape with sapphire crystal. Now has for the price, considering the price of the satinless steel version (around 120€), the domed sapphire and bronze case it doesn't seems that much overpriced (for the value of what you're grtting). Now with the current situation (taxes + import duties) it will sure turn up to be a suvstantial purchase... In a word, for the same price as the steel model I guess I would go for it. But it's probably too much to ask.


If you're after a 38mm watch that is similar, I thought recommend this one.









188.0US $ 55% OFF|Sugess Chronograph Seagull Movement St1901 1963 Mechanical Mens Watch Gooseneck Regulator Pilot Watch For Men Sapphire 38mm 40mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pablo37 said:


> What size strap did you choose for this watch?


24 mm


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Have you found coupons recently ? Where ? Vat is not helping.



darude said:


> What are some good options currently in the 20-30$ budget?


For me this is a very good question, this is where the challenge is real though (isn't it ? or is it to late for such prices to expect good quality ?) .


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Small and micro watch brands in China or abroad are relatively small in scale, and the environment for their own assembly is relatively poor. Many of them still find assembly factories to assemble them, so they are not suitable for shooting the internal situation of the company. We also worked in the apartment at the beginning, and I assembled only some simple equipment in a room by myself.


Hello 
As you are a vendor you certainly took the time to think about this and have the culture and background to understand something i do not and often have read here : how do you think the names of the brands are chosen by the owners / sellers ? It seems to me that it depends of the market they are aiming to sell too.
Oftentimes users here were frightened by strange names and it seems this has a real impact on the sales as the client can run away if the name of the brand is too strange in their language. 
Is language such a strong barrier so that owners are choosing strange names for their watches ? (there has been contests collecting the more stupid names in the past)
Thank you


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Have you got a top 3 of watches you're expecting to buy soon ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

darude said:


> What are some good options currently in the 20-30$ budget?


Some decent suggestions already. I'd also check out Berny, they also do some good watches around $30.

But tbh at sub-$30, I prefer Casio. Very reliable and iconic watches. 
20-30 is also a bit awkward on Ali, you're gonna have to dig a bit for a real steel case + Japanese quartz. Pay a bit more and I think you get better value imo


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> But tbh at sub-$30, I prefer Casio. Very reliable and iconic watches.


^^^ yes, absolutely that.
I made suggestions restricted to aliex, but if I had to pick-up a $20-30 watch I'd look at a Casio Royale AE1200 or a DW-291 for digital, or a Duro Marlin MDV106-1AV on sale for analog. They're quite unbeatable for the price.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Have you got a top 3 of watches you're expecting to buy soon ?


My AE wishlist is currently empty of watches (⌐■_■)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> My AE wishlist is currently empty of watches (⌐■_■)


I am in the same state for months...in reality it's the hype of AE sales/coupons that made me buy the last batch of watches.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> ^^^ yes, absolutely that.
> I made suggestions restricted to aliex, but if I had to pick-up a $20-30 watch I'd look at a Casio Royale AE1200 or a DW-291 for digital, or a Duro Marlin MDV106-1AV on sale for analog. They're quite unbeatable for the price.


Yep! I like all the small square Casios, lots of options ~$20-30
Been rocking this the past few days


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

First day at the sea, already getting some patina and green hand syndrome™ 😂


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Pagani Design 1651 "Explorer" 40 mm automatic watch full review ~75$ on ali https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_A5hRX6


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

javak810i said:


> First day at the sea, already getting some patina and green hand syndrome
> View attachment 16014636


Careful it doesn't spread from the hand...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> ^^^ yes, absolutely that.
> I made suggestions restricted to aliex, but if I had to pick-up a $20-30 watch I'd look at a Casio Royale AE1200 or a DW-291 for digital, or a Duro Marlin MDV106-1AV on sale for analog. They're quite unbeatable for the price.


Second. I bought an AE1200WH-1A a few months ago, and they are hard to beat for the price. I don't see the point of ever getting the SKMEI knockoffs of these inexpensive Casios, just to save a few dollars.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

So, this was unexpected:

Lodged between the usual array of watches and straps submitted for my perusal in today's AE email was this!

Seems like a reasonable price for a local, but...I'd hate to pay to have it shipped to Texas!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Not AliExpress...but nevertheless, here goes

Got tempted to buy the yellow D.Veith Aquanaut. Bought this from Ebay.com for $160 (Aliexpress banned where I live unfortunately). Mougino and Deskbound have covered most.points in their comprehensive reviews. But here's my experience:
*The good:*
Fantastic yellow. Good bezel action. Good finishing, lovely caseback, good accuracy off the box (+3 spd), fantastic AR on the domed crystal, good lume - hands brighter than indices, date is centred properly..
*The bad*:
QC issue on my dial - small 'scratches' on edge of dial - visible if you look closely, slight alignments issues in 3-4 indices.
Screwdown is really gritty and tight. Takes at least 2-3 tries to get it right. Also, the crown eats dead skin from the fingers!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
Mama mia , thanks ofr sharing it really helps to understand what you received.
Can someone explain the poor quality control processes in this industry ?
Is there none, or really not often for it is too expensive in time/human resources ?

I mean if you're aiming low budget watches i can understand, but when you are pretending to sell a good product it is not a good way to improve sales.
Who is producing this watch, how many factories behind it ? Is the team too small or the brand to young ?

Would you expect (or accept) such a quality for a product bought near you ?

have you mailed the seller ?
Wondering if it is a cure for ocd or something ?  ^^'

I'm afraid the more you dig the more defaults you find, this was like a cold shower for me recently. Do you like cold showers ? If so go on 

It's like if you don't look the watch it is ok go on, but if you do then Wow ... then you either need a pill for rest, peace , love And patience or to Throw it away to the bin ... (thinking about my addies recently :'( )

also why i asked for top 3 a bit above , have you found gems recently ?
I'll share below some from my basket









599.95US $ |DUKA DESIGN – montre bracelet en céramique saphir pour hommes, automatique et mécanique, étanche, NH35A, Business | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com













83.58US $ 58% de réduction|QM – montre de plongée colorée "Vietnam", 300M, avec C3 lumineux, équipements des Forces spéciales américaines, utt, militaire, Sport en plein air, pour hommes, SM8019B | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com













24.89US $ 47% de réduction|NAKZEN – montre à Quartz en acier inoxydable pour homme, marque de luxe, grand Dia, Sport, nouvelle collection | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com













85.28US $ 59% de réduction|Addies – Montre Pilote De Plongée 200m, Automatique, Mécanique, Lumineuse C3, Pour Hommes, En Cristal Saphir, Nh35 - Montres Sport - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com







https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/32893796315.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.36d43c00sSUdF5&mp=1











59.27US $ 62% de réduction|Montre mécanique étanche et lumineuse pour homme, modèle Original de carnaval, marque supérieure, multifonction, automatique, calendrier | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





many others are no more avalaible it seems.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Have you heard of the brand DreamStar before? The brand is new to me, but Cronos is now selling a few watches with that brand name. They seem to be relatively high end, compared to most AliExpress watches, and even other Cronos watches, at least based on the price.









1488.0US $ |Cronos Dreamstar Solid Bronze CuSn8 Diving Men Watch Chronography Automatic ETA7750 Sapphire 20ATM Date Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> $30 Nakzen minimalist watch w/sapphire crystal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how is its blood pressure reading? thanks


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy watch : I have no clue about this brand, but i'll need to compare to the same price products , also here the price is to be watched for sales decrease it .


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> Mama mia , thanks ofr sharing it really helps to understand what you received.
> Can someone explain the poor quality control processes in this industry ?
> Is there none, or really not often for it is too expensive in time/human resources ?
> ...


reg first link, Duka Design: some pictures show 100BAR/100M on dial. before ordering better to ask the seller for real life photos


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Not AliExpress...but nevertheless, here goes
> 
> Got tempted to buy the yellow D.Veith Aquanaut. Bought this from Ebay.com for $160 (Aliexpress banned where I live unfortunately). Mougino and Deskbound have created great reviews. But here's my experience:
> *The good:*
> ...


Oh well, I haven't put a watch under a magnifying glass for a long time. If I cannot see something right away, I nowadays tend to not care - at least for watches below the 100 euro mark. Above that subconsciously I get less forgiving. 
But in your case, the misalignments are too many to ignore even without looking for it. It reminds me of my first TEVISE watch. Unacceptable for this price to have so many problems. If it was 1-2 misalignments it would be ok, but you can see too many...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

frogles said:


> reg first link, Duka Design: some pictures show 100BAR/100M on dial. before ordering better to ask the seller for real life photos


Duka Design were quite dishonest with their sales photos: they took photos from the Hruodland Aquatimer homage and photoshopped their own brand on them. One review here shows a few real life photos, and they are quite disappointing. I would advise people to get the Hruodland version if their budget can stretch to it.









119.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 New Duka Wrist Watch Brand Luxury Automatic Watch For Men Mechanical Watch Men Nh35 Ceramics Bezel 100m Steel Diver Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




 www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

SD1979 (Squale 50 Atmos) and Corgeut (Fifty Fathoms) arrived. Both needed new straps desperately. I got the Corgeut with an NH35. The crown had trouble unscrewing and took a few spins up and down to become smooth but not before engaging the hands a few times while still 25% screwed down. Hope nothing was hurt.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> how is its blood pressure reading? thanks


It takes 30 to 60 seconds, and seems reasonably accurate.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

crAss said:


> Oh well, I haven't put a watch under a magnifying glass for a long time. If I cannot see something right away, I nowadays tend to not care - at least for watches below the 100 euro mark. Above that subconsciously I get less forgiving.
> But in your case, the misalignments are too many to ignore even without looking for it. It reminds me of my first TEVISE watch. Unacceptable for this price to have so many problems. If it was 1-2 misalignments it would be ok, but you can see too many...


Agree - however, if it helps, many Seikos are far worse! On the whole, looks great unless one goes looking for defects - however, such is the curse of the WIS.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

d_himan said:


> Not AliExpress...but nevertheless, here goes
> 
> Got tempted to buy the yellow D.Veith Aquanaut. Bought this from Ebay.com for $160 (Aliexpress banned where I live unfortunately). Mougino and Deskbound have covered most.points in their comprehensive reviews. But here's my experience:
> *The good:*
> ...


Yikes, Mougino and I bought our Phantom Aquanauts straight from the source (the D.Veith store on TB).
Your ebay seller may have jacked something up (Your watch looks like it had been opened up) or you may have gotten a dud.
Either way, that is bad luck.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Have you heard of the brand DreamStar before? The brand is new to me, but Cronos is now selling a few watches with that brand name. They seem to be relatively high end, compared to most AliExpress watches, and even other Cronos watches, at least based on the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dreamstar is sold under the umbrella of Hruodland.
Some of the watches look premium, some of their watches have such unflattering promo images that it makes them look like they were made in a shed.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Yesterday i saw in a discount shop very low budget unbranded watches like from 6-8€ (quartz of course) , this was surprising : they had bracelet, japanese movement and scratchproof glass and inox .
Some had fake little dials which i don't want but 1 looked ok. It said japanese movement for this price : this seems good for a little summer all terrain no worries watch.
I almost took one for i wanted to see what is inside ( pc 32 ?) but i was wondering and then maybe you could help : Is Ali express providing more interesting models ? I looked at various unknown to me shops, and some brands like for example soki, skmei, guanqin, benyar, winner, nakzen but i only saw prices that are above.
Is there a shop where to look for, or a brand you would recommend ? A key word to search for ?
Thanks 

(the little soki is the b est i could find but it is nylon strap)








3.46US $ 20% de réduction|Montre De Luxe En Nylon Pour Hommes, Lumineuse, Mode Sport Soki, Calendrier, Date, Bracelet À Quartz, Cadeau Moderne - Montres Sport - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Yesterday i saw in a discount shop very low budget unbranded watches like from 6-8€ (quartz of course) , this was surprising : they had bracelet, japanese movement and scratchproof glass and inox .
> Some had fake little dials which i don't want but 1 looked ok. It said japanese movement for this price : this seems good for a little summer all terrain no worries watch.
> I almost took one for i wanted to see what is inside ( pc 32 ?) but i was wondering and then maybe you could help : Is Ali express providing more interesting models ? I looked at various unknown to me shops, and some brands like for example soki, skmei, guanqin, benyar, winner, nakzen but i only saw prices that are above.
> ...


These soki are of very poor quality. Just look at the length of the arrows. And it is very problematic to set the time for them. I bought these to hold in my hands - complete junk.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> Yikes, Mougino and I bought our Phantom Aquanauts straight from the source (the D.Veith store on TB).
> Your ebay seller may have jacked something up (Your watch looks like it had been opened up) or you may have gotten a dud.
> Either way, that is bad luck.


yup, bad luck. But the watch/case back hasn't been opened up for sure. Also running at +4 spd after 24 hours. This is a pure factory QC issue.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Elston Gunn said:


> SD1979 (Squale 50 Atmos) and Corgeut (Fifty Fathoms) arrived. Both needed new straps desperately. I got the Corgeut with an NH35. The crown had trouble unscrewing and took a few spins up and down to become smooth but not before engaging the hands a few times while still 25% screwed down. Hope nothing was hurt.


I've learned to buy the bracelet because I have never had a strap from a Chinese company that didn't need replacement immediately. The engineer that came on my 1979 Is quiet acceptable.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> The engineer that came on my 1979 Is quiet acceptable.


Mine came with the engineer, too; however it is brushed whereas the 1979 case is sandblasted.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> Mine came with the engineer, too; however it is brushed whereas the 1979 case is sandblasted.


Likewise. Hence, I pulled off a bracelet from a Skagen Titanium. More closely matches.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

d_himan said:


> Likewise. Hence, I pulled off a bracelet from a Skagen Titanium. More closely matches.
> View attachment 16015703


Good idea. Would you mind posting a dial/bracelet shot?


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> Good idea. Would you mind posting a dial/bracelet shot?


There you go


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

d_himan said:


> There you go
> View attachment 16015708


The crown is so tiny, it's easy to miss...  Personally, I don't have a problem manipulating it, as others I've heard. In any case, the bracelet matches the case. Makes one wonder if sandblasted steel is ever presented as titanium. I suspect some bronze watches could be brass.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

After a scenic tour of Kentucky and Indiana, one of my two watches I'm waiting on finally arrived in my state. Woohoo! Should be to be in a couple of days realistically.

And now, I'm already eyeing my next purchase. Found a nice steeldive with black dial and bezel that looks really sharp.
US $175.42 51%OFF | Steeldive SD1965 Dive Men Watch Japan NH35 Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Luminous Waterproof 200M








199.2US $ 60% OFF|Steeldive SD1965 Dive Men Watch Japan NH35 Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Luminous Waterproof 200M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




I've already made 6 watch purchases since February, my wife is gonna kill me...lol.


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> The crown is so tiny, it's easy to miss...  Personally, I don't have a problem manipulating it, as others I've heard. In any case, the bracelet matches the case.


True that. This watch is an absolute favorite - maybe the thinnest diver in Aliexpress (I have the older flat crystal version) and almost flawless. Hence, I spent a few months searching for a matching bracelet.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Elston Gunn said:


> Mine came with the engineer, too; however it is brushed whereas the 1979 case is sandblasted.


Yes, but you now have a nice brushed 22mm bracelet to use on other watches. BTW, if anyone knows of an AliExpress bead blasted 22mm bracelet I'd appreciate the reference or link.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

New model PD-1689 https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050030...&terminal_id=e7941a134027437e8eec70cdd281d293


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Second. I bought an AE1200WH-1A a few months ago, and they are hard to beat for the price. I don't see the point of ever getting the SKMEI knockoffs of these inexpensive Casios, just to save a few dollars.


It really depends where you live and at which price you can source the casio 1200wh. The cheapest I could find it (in a shop or online including the shipping) was around 30€.
I got the skmei for less than 8€ (on sale and before the new tax system) delivered... So here is a reason to buy a skmei.

Now tbh even considering this specific price difference, the casio is worthing those 23€ extra with the 100m WR, 10 years battery, world time. If you want those of course.
Personally I wanted a digital watch to practice on hydromod and which had a countdown (useful at my job).

For the record, the hydromod went well (no leak of the oil since 3-4 months I'm using it), I bought the model coming with metal bracelet. I wouldn't recommend the metal bracelet. It is rather sharp thus uncomfortable to wear (even for a few minutes). I ended up using sand paper to smoothen the bracelet and clasp edges. The clasp is not good I guess but does it's job. The 4 micro adjust is appreciable.
It is squeaky as well...

I bought a 3 skmei homage to the casio f91w as well (again for hydromod). The cheapest I was able to find the casio model was around 15€ and I got the 3 skmei for 17€. For this model I don't think there is any difference in the functions.
As for the hydromod on those models, oil is leaking out of one of them and the 2 other are all fine.

But for a change, I got a casio ae1300 for 21€ this time in a shop in my country. It was mainly an impulse buy because it was on sales and I liked the functions it had (which a skmei definitely doesn't have). In this case even if skmei had an homage of the ae1300 at 10€ (with the same functions) I would still go for the casio for twice the price. I guess that's my threshold...

EDIT : I guess the short version is if you want a casio buy a casio if you want a cheap watch skmei can be considered


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

The Thorn Bronze lead me to this one. Heimdallrwatch is also selling this watch (for a bit more).








189.0US $ 50% OFF|Shirryu THORN 45mm Black Dial Luminous Marks Sapphire Crystal GMT Function 200M Water Resistance Automatic Movement Men's Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Has anyone bought from "TAIMIN watch global store"? They sell a Shanghai with 8120 movement and Mao's face applied on the dial for $50 but have no reviews on this particular watch. "Taihe sunglasses store" sells the same model for $65, and have positive reviews on aliexpress but mixed reviews on WUS.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

d_himan said:


> True that. This watch is an absolute favorite - maybe the thinnest diver in Aliexpress (I have the older flat crystal version) and almost flawless. Hence, I spent a few months searching for a matching bracelet.


A heads-up on where you got the sandblasted bracelet would be appreciated.

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Scbr24 said:


> Has anyone bought from "TAIMIN watch global store"? They sell a Shanghai with 8120 movement and Mao's face applied on the dial for $50 but have no reviews on this particular watch. "Taihe sunglasses store" sells the same model for $65, and have positive reviews on aliexpress but mixed reviews on WUS.
> View attachment 16016815


I'd ask in the Chinese Watch Forum, the mods over there KNOW Chinese watches!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Gedmis said:


> Pagani Design 1651 "Explorer" 40 mm automatic watch full review ~75$ on ali https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_A5hRX6


Looks more like a Yachtmaster.


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

I am having an issue with Qimei Watch Store. They have agreed that the Cooper Submaster I purchased from them is of terribly poor quality. The 12 O'clock indices are crooked and judging by the packaging and condition of the watch, it had obviously been handled by someone before it arrived. The bracelet is very poor and I am not so sure it is actually stainless steel. Cheap bracelet or not, the crooked indices are bad enough that I will not wear this watch.

The store did offer me a (somewhat shady) return. The translation between us is very poor. I thought I had to open a dispute but, from what I am gathering, they are asking me to claim it was damaged or the like so they can get insurance for it. That is simply not something I am comfortable doing as damage is not the issue. The fellow was angered when I opened a dispute and listed the issue as poor quality. I believe his plan of collecting insurance is no longer a possibility for him.

I can tell this is simply not going to have a good resolution for me given the communications I have had with the fellow representing Qimei. I am going to be forced to pay for return shipping or accept $20 as a refund. Either way I am out a bunch of cash and / or stuck with a watch I will not wear.

EDIT: At this point, given the time and energy I have already wasted, I simply told the fellow that I regret buying from him and that I will be sharing my experiences in efforts of saving someone from the grief of dealing with this seller. I hate to say it but my experience has been such that I would avoid purchasing from Qimei Watch Store. Buyer beware.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Arcane Analog said:


> I am having an issue with Qimei Watch Store. They have agreed that the Cooper Submaster I purchased from them is of terribly poor quality. The 12 O'clock indices are crooked and judging by the packaging and condition of the watch, it had obviously been handled by someone before it arrived. The bracelet is very poor and I am not so sure it is actually stainless steel. Cheap bracelet or not, the crooked indices are bad enough that I will not wear this watch.
> 
> The store did offer me a (somewhat shady) return. The translation between us is very poor. I thought I had to open a dispute but, from what I am gathering, they are asking me to claim it was damaged or the like so they can get insurance for it. That is simply not something I am comfortable doing as damage is not the issue. The fellow was angered when I opened a dispute and listed the issue as poor quality. I believe his plan of collecting insurance is no longer a possibility for him.
> 
> ...


Sorry you're having a bad experience with them and that the watch is P. Poor. Thank you for sharing, we need to let each other know about these things.


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

I am only out $80-$100 or so - not a huge amount of money - but I felt it was a good idea to share my experience. I am sure some folks have had fine trades with Qimei. My has been very much a poor experience. Both the watch and the customer service are very subpar.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

d_himan said:


> yup, bad luck. But the watch/case back hasn't been opened up for sure. Also running at +4 spd after 24 hours. This is a pure factory QC issue.


That is the thing though, none of the reviews on TB and no one have reported the same QC issues with the dial.
It is pretty unprecedented and you should consider entering yourself for your local lottery


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Scbr24 said:


> Has anyone bought from "TAIMIN watch global store"? They sell a Shanghai with 8120 movement and Mao's face applied on the dial for $50 but have no reviews on this particular watch. "Taihe sunglasses store" sells the same model for $65, and have positive reviews on aliexpress but mixed reviews on WUS.
> View attachment 16016815


I do have a Shanghai 8120 and it is one of the most borderline Seiko quartz-accurate watch I have ever owned.
Not sure about the Taimin Store tho


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Ragl said:


> A heads-up on where you got the sandblasted bracelet would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan








Fisk Three-Hand Grey Titanium Watch SKW6671 - Skagen


Shop our Fisk Three-Hand Grey Titanium Watch ; inspired by the timeless beauty of nature & available at Skagen.com. Free Shipping & Returns.




www.skagen.com





Bought the above watch at a local store and poached the bracelet. You can find it on sale sometimes.

I couldn't find any bead blasted bracelets in Aliexpress or Ebay (reasonably priced ones).Asked Strapcode and a few others - most have stopped manufacturing a nice bead blasted engineer bracelet.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Arcane Analog said:


> I am having an issue with Qimei Watch Store. They have agreed that the Cooper Submaster I purchased from them is of terribly poor quality. The 12 O'clock indices are crooked and judging by the packaging and condition of the watch, it had obviously been handled by someone before it arrived. The bracelet is very poor and I am not so sure it is actually stainless steel. Cheap bracelet or not, the crooked indices are bad enough that I will not wear this watch.
> 
> The store did offer me a (somewhat shady) return. The translation between us is very poor. I thought I had to open a dispute but, from what I am gathering, they are asking me to claim it was damaged or the like so they can get insurance for it. That is simply not something I am comfortable doing as damage is not the issue. The fellow was angered when I opened a dispute and listed the issue as poor quality. I believe his plan of collecting insurance is no longer a possibility for him.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing , we need these real life experiences to understand if the experience is good or not. There are so much parmeters than can intervene from the seller towards us that we need to keep in mind that 'warranty' is often neal. You must be ready to loose the cash invested.
Even with acclaimed products you can receive a lemon, sellers can deny it or try to avoid to gain time. It happened to me recently when the seller closed the case telling the system the watch was arrived when i contacted him to talk before dispute. They are willing us to discuss before dispute but then they used it to impede the dispute.
When i contacted ali express they said to continue to talk with the seller as is was going ok, and the seller said i shall open a dispute.
Whih i had tried just before and could not for it said the time was too late to open a dispute ... Maybe someone (seller i guess, but maybe the website) confirmed the arrival of the watch ( as soon as i talked to the seller of the product i received , which could not be worn as such ...)

Actually the seller was not willing to refund pretending $30 is according to him half value of the watch, and he was asking to send back the watch (which shipping price is more for me than the price he was not willing to refund... plus the time it took ofr him to tell me this, plus the risk not to see the watch anymore or the pollution and time it will take to travel all around the world twice to come back to me - )

They (all parties on board) really need to improve their after sale quality process _ price increase alone is too easy.
Sellers must go straight to the point and do not deny their responsabilities, or offer repair or return when shipping prices are not subsidised for individuals as they are for companies...


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

rlachcik said:


> Looks more like a Yachtmaster.


It is a Yachtmaster homage indeed.
With the worst bezel imaginable, can show video.
Which showed me that customer support on AliExpress is non existent, after a valid complaint. Luckily Ali themselves honored me some money back so from their end all is well. And for the price I then paid it's "okay" (but haven't worn it once since, so actually it's money down the drain after all).
So for any watch I bought on Ali from that moment on I knew: if a problem arises, good luck. If Ali doesn't help or step in you're SOL.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Arcane Analog said:


> I am only out $80-$100 or so - not a huge amount of money - but I felt it was a good idea to share my experience. I am sure some folks have had fine trades with Qimei. My has been very much a poor experience. Both the watch and the customer service are very subpar.


This money is not falling from the sky, we can eat with this.
We can't be sure about the experience without customers testimonies, i also was looking at this store and did not see a lot of interesting ones. For addies i saw many many many good testimonies and despite this i received something bad , plus a bad after sale experience. Remember that sellers are pressing us for 5 stars, pictures and so on  (they did ask me for 5 stars in this case)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Pfeffernuss said:


> It is a Yachtmaster homage indeed.
> With the worst bezel imaginable, can show video.
> Which showed me that customer support on AliExpress is non existent, after a valid complaint. Luckily Ali themselves honored me some money back so from their end all is well. And for the price I then paid it's "okay" (but haven't worn it once since, so actually it's money down the drain after all).
> So for any watch I bought on Ali from that moment on I knew: if a problem arises, good luck. If Ali doesn't help or step in you're SOL.


it is ok when the money in is your pocket, 
then is is ok when the money is in their pocket,
isn't it Ok ?  ^^


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Desk-bound said:


> That is the thing though, none of the reviews on TB and no one have reported the same QC issues with the dial.
> It is pretty unprecedented and you should consider entering yourself for your local lottery


Well, I don't know much about the brand or factory statistics to comment - but to me, they're no different from than $120+ Chinese manufacturers - there is a bit of luck involved to get a flawless piece. The screw down action - both in mine and Mougino's is gritty - maybe characteristic of the movement, but when you compare it to the PT5000 in my San Martin, day and night.

In any case, the factory is sending another dial + $40 to cover installation. I guess I'll go for the offer rather than returning it back at my cost. The rest of the watch is nicely done, especially the caseback.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

d_himan said:


> Well, I don't know much about the brand or factory statistics to comment - but to me, they're no different from than $120+ Chinese manufacturers - there is a bit of luck involved to get a flawless piece. The screw down action - both in mine and Mougino's is gritty - maybe characteristic of the movement, but when you compare it to the PT5000 in my San Martin, day and night.
> 
> In any case, the factory is sending another dial + $40 to cover installation. I guess I'll go for the offer rather than returning it back at my cost. The rest of the watch is nicely done, especially the caseback.


Ye, the gritty action is probably due to the threading in the crown, rather than the movement.
Compared to my other San Martin, it is a considerable difference.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

d_himan said:


> Fisk Three-Hand Grey Titanium Watch SKW6671 - Skagen
> 
> 
> Shop our Fisk Three-Hand Grey Titanium Watch ; inspired by the timeless beauty of nature & available at Skagen.com. Free Shipping & Returns.
> ...


Many thanks for that, much appreciated. The Skagen Fisk is a good looking watch, especially in Titanium, how does it wear?

Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Ragl said:


> Many thanks for that, much appreciated. The Skagen Fisk is a good looking watch, especially in Titanium, how does it wear?
> 
> Cheerz,
> 
> Alan


Wears very well Alan, downward sloping lugs, thin and light.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Akirafur said:


> The Thorn Bronze lead me to this one. Heimdallrwatch is also selling this watch (for a bit more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good looking watch, quite chunky at 44mm though.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobi_K (Jul 24, 2021)

Can you recommend any pilot style watches from Ali? 
I'm looking for something that looks like Stowa Flieger, or Sinn 856 UTC, preferably with brown leather strap or nato olive green one, brushed case, luminous hands.

It can even be quartz. In fact, I prefer it over automatic. . 
My budget is 100-200 usd.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Bobi_K said:


> Can you recommend any pilot style watches from Ali?
> I'm looking for something that looks like Stowa Flieger, or Sinn 856 UTC, preferably with brown leather strap or nato olive green one, brushed case, luminous hands.
> 
> It can even be quartz. In fact, I prefer it over automatic. .
> My budget is 100-200 usd.


Here you go. 
There's a ton of them, from less than $60 on up. Just search Pilot Flieger Watch on Ali.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Bobi_K said:


> Can you recommend any pilot style watches from Ali?
> I'm looking for something that looks like Stowa Flieger, or Sinn 856 UTC, preferably with brown leather strap or nato olive green one, brushed case, luminous hands.
> 
> It can even be quartz. In fact, I prefer it over automatic. .
> My budget is 100-200 usd.


I'd highly recommend the Escapement Time Fliegers.

42mm NH35 version:








103.21US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh38 Movement Pilot Watch With Type-b Or Type-a Black Dial And 42mm Case Waterproof 300m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
 

Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




Review:





40mm PT5000 version:








161.0US $ |【Escapement Time】Automatic PT5000 Movement Pilot Watch withType B or Type A Black Dial and 40mm Case waterproof 100M|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




Review:





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bobi_K (Jul 24, 2021)

Thx man. "Flieger" seems to be the magic word. 
Their search engine is really bad.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Bobi_K said:


> Can you recommend any pilot style watches from Ali?
> I'm looking for something that looks like Stowa Flieger, or Sinn 856 UTC, preferably with brown leather strap or nato olive green one, brushed case, luminous hands.
> 
> It can even be quartz. In fact, I prefer it over automatic. .
> My budget is 100-200 usd.


I second the escapement times. 
Reviewed the $105 42mm version a while back





Just got my 40mm PT5000. For $168 I'm not sure it has any competition. Review to come soon.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Akirafur said:


> The Thorn Bronze lead me to this one. Heimdallrwatch is also selling this watch (for a bit more).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I received this one about a week ago. I wanted to wear it for a week before commenting. It is a solid watch. I find it very comfortable to wear on my 7" wrist and have been wearing it all week. Does not wear as big as size suggests.

I'm not into complicated, busy watch dials. The Seiko SKX dial and hands are my personal gold standard for legibility. The GMT hand style and compass bezel insert make things too busy for me. I'm trying it for an extended time to see if it grows on me. The GMT hand is too much alike the hour hand to differentiate quickly. The chapter ring is marked it even hours, leaving me to guess when it is an odd hour. I use GMT at work. Still counting on my fingers to confirm Zulu time.

I put the watch on the timegrapher for a quick spin. In all positions, it quickly settles into about a 3 second difference. 0 sec/day dial up. Seems to be about +5/day on the wrist.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi
what do think if this One.?..
In 42mm.








https://m.aliexpress.com/item/10050...lgmp2fmcavbyq17ad8f50e29188a24be198e19b&gclid=


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

pedro13 said:


> Hi
> what do think if this One.?..
> In 42mm.
> View attachment 16017922
> ...


It looks good, but hard to tell the quality with minimal feedback and the description mostly written in Chinese. At least it's is 'Swiss' according to the dial if that helps.
You might have a little more confidence if you shop the seller and not the ideal on this one.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

pedro13 said:


> Hi
> what do think if this One.?..
> In 42mm.
> View attachment 16017922
> ...


There was a recent review of that particular model.








WRUW July 2021







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Received in the mail this morning, one of my two watches ordered recently. The SD1958. 
This is a very beautiful watch. Solid value for the money. Good weight without being too heavy. The blue dial is beautiful, catches the light and gives different tones of blue with a nice sunburst effect. Super clean. The bezel is really smooth, 120 click unidirectional, zero back play. Screw down crown is incredibly smooth. Solid end links on what is a decent bracelet, it fits the watch nicely. I feel like this is a steal at the $159 I paid for it.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> I second the escapement times.
> Reviewed the $105 42mm version a while back
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great.
If they'd make an old/radium lume version id get one.


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Looks great.
> If they'd make an old/radium lume version id get one.


I requested the old radium lume and they said there is no plan in the meantime, ask them about it yourself may be they will change their minds if they see a demand.

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Looks great.
> If they'd make an old/radium lume version id get one.


Man, have you seen the new Laco's that are individually aged? Makes me want to try the same thing.....they look so awesome


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Threw my new steeldive on a new Red brown leather strap also from Ali. 
























9.07US $ 41% OFF|Solid Color Watchband Genuine Leather Hand-stitching Vintage Strap For Rolex Watch Watchbands Strap 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm For Men - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

AhmadImad said:


> I requested the old radium lume and they said there is no plan in the meantime, ask them about it yourself may be they will change their minds if they see a demand.
> 
> Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


That's disappointing. I asked him not too long ago before these were released if he was making a 40mm with old lume, and he said yes. Maybe changed his mind



turdbogls said:


> Man, have you seen the new Laco's that are individually aged? Makes me want to try the same thing.....they look so awesome


I've seen those yeah, though they go north of €1000. I would consider one of Laco's 'Basic' ones at €340, mainly the orange lume ones, but not too big into fliegers.

These 40mm ET watches are pretty spot on though, minus lack of AR coating, and I'd prefer old style lume. If it had those features as well, I'd probably part with the €175 (after tax) they're asking for one.


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

john_marston said:


> That's disappointing. I asked him not too long ago before these were released if he was making a 40mm with old lume, and he said yes. Maybe changed his mind
> 
> I've seen those yeah, though they go north of €1000. I would consider one of Laco's 'Basic' ones at €340, mainly the orange lume ones, but not too big into fliegers.
> 
> These 40mm ET watches are pretty spot on though, minus lack of AR coating, and I'd prefer old style lume. If it had those features as well, I'd probably part with the €175 (after tax) they're asking for one.


I couldn't resist so I ordered the new 40mm type A but I got a bit disappointed when I saw the reflections on the domes crystal in viper1 video

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

AhmadImad said:


> I couldn't resist so I ordered the new 40mm type A but I got a bit disappointed when I saw the reflections on the domes crystal in viper1 video
> 
> Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


It's always worse on video (we have lots of lights pointing at it)

It's not so bad IRL


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

borka_ said:


> It really depends where you live and at which price you can source the casio 1200wh. The cheapest I could find it (in a shop or online including the shipping) was around 30€.
> I got the skmei for less than 8€ (on sale and before the new tax system) delivered... So here is a reason to buy a skmei.
> 
> Now tbh even considering this specific price difference, the casio is worthing those 23€ extra with the 100m WR, 10 years battery, world time. If you want those of course.
> ...


My Casio AE12000WH-1A was $16.50 USD off Amazon, and F91Ws are $10 watches here. I've only bought one SKMEI, but I was disappointed with the quality of the construction.

The Chinese digital watches never feel as solid, and their plastic never feels like Casio resin construction. As you say, you get the look, but give up function. From my experience, you also give up longevity. By the time the Casio needs a new battery, the SKMEI is probably long gone. I still have the Casio DW200 I wore through Air Force BMTS in 1984. It still works, and has the original strap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bobi_K said:


> Can you recommend any pilot style watches from Ali?
> I'm looking for something that looks like Stowa Flieger, or Sinn 856 UTC, preferably with brown leather strap or nato olive green one, brushed case, luminous hands.
> 
> It can even be quartz. In fact, I prefer it over automatic. .
> My budget is 100-200 usd.


Addies sells a Fleiger A model, with a Seiko/TMI NH35A, for $75









85.28US $ 59% OFF|Addies Dive Pilot Watch Automatic Mechanical Diver Watch C3 Luminous Men's Watches Divers Sapphire Crystal 200m Dive Watch Nh35 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





In your stated price range, the Yelang V1021 is pretty impressive. The black dial models offer a choice of green or blue tritium markers.


























126.9US $ 6% OFF|YELANG V1021 Aviator Serier T100 Tritium Tubes + Flourescent Numbers 100m Waterproof Leather Strap Mens Quartz Wrist Watch|watch watch|watch wrist watchwatches watch watch - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> My Casio AE12000WH-1A was $16.50 USD off Amazon, and F91Ws are $10 watches here. I've only bought one SKMEI, but I was disappointed with the quality of the construction.
> 
> The Chinese digital watches never feel as solid, and their plastic never feels like Casio resin construction. As you say, you get the look, but give up function. From my experience, you also give up longevity. By the time the Casio needs a new battery, the SKMEI is probably long gone. I still have the Casio DW200 I wore through Air Force BMTS in 1984. It still works, and has the original strap.
> 
> View attachment 16019035


The only reason to get a SKMEI / SAMDA is to get the stainless steel homage for around 10 euros. Cheapest way to get good enough stainless steel is to get a base plastic Casio and get a stainless steel strap addon. Better quality but still around 70 euros total. Not worth it if you are not into it and want to just check it. If you like it you can just gift the Chinese to some child and get serious.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Does anyone here actually own that Duka using the fake photos?
AU $164.95 80%OFF | DUKA Men's Watches Automatic Watch For Men Mechanical Wristwatches Top Brand Luxury Stainless Steel NH35 Waterproof Reloj Hombre
119.99US $ 80% OFF|DUKA Men's Watches Automatic Watch For Men Mechanical Wristwatches Top Brand Luxury Stainless Steel NH35 Waterproof Reloj Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

I'm surprised it's averaging 5 stars considering none of the user review photos look like the watch they're advertising.


----------



## Bobi_K (Jul 24, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Addies sells a Fleiger A model, with a Seiko/TMI NH35A, for $75
> 
> In your stated price range, the Yelang V1021 is pretty impressive. The black dial models offer a choice of green or blue tritium markers.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
Yelang looks too cluttered, and sounds too good to be true. 
Addies is interesting tho. Very nice looking watch.
But I think I'll order Escapement Time flieger with quartz movement.









72.31US $ |【escapement Time】quartz 6s21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial And 40mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I understand automatics are fancier than quartz, but I like to just take a watch from a box and go. And not worry about winding it or setting time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bobi_K said:


> I understand automatics are fancier than quartz, but I like to just take a watch from a box and go. And not worry about winding it or setting time.


True that


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Does anyone here actually own that Duka using the fake photos?
> AU $164.95 80%OFF | DUKA Men's Watches Automatic Watch For Men Mechanical Wristwatches Top Brand Luxury Stainless Steel NH35 Waterproof Reloj Hombre
> 119.99US $ 80% OFF|DUKA Men's Watches Automatic Watch For Men Mechanical Wristwatches Top Brand Luxury Stainless Steel NH35 Waterproof Reloj Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> I'm surprised it's averaging 5 stars considering none of the user review photos look like the watch they're advertising.


I think two of the three reviews are fake. The two reviews with photos are from the same buyer, and look at his buying history, where you see he has bought many of the same watch (often 1 minute apart).






Feedback Profile


Wholesale solid surface sink, buy solid surface sink directly:we have superiority and experience in producing solid surface sink, acrylic sink,please no hesitate to contact us for more details. We are able to make mold for our customers and our




feedback.aliexpress.com


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Bobi_K said:


> I understand automatics are fancier than quartz, but I like to just take a watch from a box and go. And not worry about winding it or setting time.


No winding issues here  















Plus it looks friggin' cool when they're spinning so win-win.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Pfeffernuss said:


> No winding issues here


You still have to check if the time is off before wearing


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Could someone tell me the process to make a warranty claim with AliExpress? The movement in my Cronos sub has started playing up after having it for about 3 weeks, it stops if I lay it flat which seems weird. I messaged LGY and they asked if I'd prefer a refund or a replacement and told me to raise a dispute. But it won't let me raise a dispute because it's over 15 days since I received it so I don't know what I'm actually meant to do?


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

tresconik said:


> You still have to check if the time is off before wearing


When you're on your mission to the moon and have to know the exact time within the second the same applies to most non MultiBand/WaveCeptor/atomic time receiving quartz watches as well.

In my life it's not a very big deal if I arrive at work 9 minutes or 7 minutes and 43 seconds early.

Ymmv


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ok guys....who's going to be the first to do it?

At $10 I'm seriously considering it just for fun









9.9US $ |Watch 40mm assembly NH35 NH36 movement acrylic plastic transparent case unidirectional counterclockwise rotating bezel|Watch Cases| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Pfeffernuss said:


> In my life it's not a very big deal if I arrive at work 9 minutes or 7 minutes and 43 seconds early.


But that was the point, right? You don't have to worry about setting the time.

It's different if you don't care what time it is.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Pfeffernuss said:


> No winding issues here
> View attachment 16019370
> View attachment 16019372
> 
> Plus it looks friggin' cool when they're spinning so win-win.


Yes, but at what cost?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Pfeffernuss said:


> In my life it's not a very big deal if I arrive at work 9 minutes or 7 minutes and 43 seconds early.


True, though I think it was Shakespeare who said, "Clocks can runneth sloweth."


----------



## Markrs04 (Feb 19, 2021)

I recently bought the addies


manchette said:


> Hello,
> Mama mia , thanks ofr sharing it really helps to understand what you received.
> Can someone explain the poor quality control processes in this industry ?
> Is there none, or really not often for it is too expensive in time/human resources ?
> ...


dive watch on your list the addies green dial , impressive watch for the money, only letdown was the clasp , easy swapped though for a £4 milled clasp from ali


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Ok guys....who's going to be the first to do it?
> 
> At $10 I'm seriously considering it just for fun
> 
> ...


I hope it will be a transparent review...

Honestly, since seeing these cases pop-up on AliExpress, I have been wondering which YouTuber will build one first. Could be a nightmare, but one I'd like to watch.

I'll show myself the door now.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Docrwm said:


> Yes, but at what cost?


These were, for how they look and operate, pretty affordable.

Does anybody, without owning a perpetual calendar watch need them? Not at all.

But having 50 G-Shocks and 10 mechanical Ali watches is the same thing. Not needed at all. But fun? For sure.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Ok guys....who's going to be the first to do it?
> 
> At $10 I'm seriously considering it just for fun
> 
> ...


I'm waiting for the Swarovski variant 😇


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Could someone tell me the process to make a warranty claim with AliExpress? The movement in my Cronos sub has started playing up after having it for about 3 weeks, it stops if I lay it flat which seems weird. I messaged LGY and they asked if I'd prefer a refund or a replacement and told me to raise a dispute. But it won't let me raise a dispute because it's over 15 days since I received it so I don't know what I'm actually meant to do?


Ask LGY to stand by their warranty as the dispute window is closed. Don't take the runaround, bring up credit card charge back if needed.
That's why Aliexpress vendor warranties have such a poor reputation...they usual are worth less than the (unfilled) plastic warranty card.
But maybe LGY is different, try to press them, they are not exactly a bottom feeder and should care about customer feedback if folks feel not treated right.
I didn't get anywhere with Pagani but it was a 60$ watch, you should have better luck seeing the LGY prices.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Thanks for sharing, it looks good ! 
Frankly i'm waiting for a sale, but i think i'd love to buy it right now. Also the brand has brought me a problem recently on another one, so this calmed my down a bit .


Markrs04 said:


> I recently bought the addies
> 
> dive watch on your list the addies green dial , impressive watch for the money, only letdown was the clasp , easy swapped though for a £4 milled clasp from ali
> View attachment 16019646


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Ask LGY to stand by their warranty as the dispute window is closed. Don't take the runaround, bring up credit card charge back if needed.
> That's why Aliexpress vendor warranties have such a poor reputation...they usual are worth less than the (unfilled) plastic warranty card.
> But maybe LGY is different, try to press them, they are not exactly a bottom feeder and should care about customer feedback if folks feel not treated right.
> I didn't get anywhere with Pagani but it was a 60$ watch, you should have better luck seeing the LGY prices.


Hello ;=)
THis will be interesting to see how the seller reacts, i'm afraid it only depends on the seller will/policy.

Can someone explain why they send these warranty cards ? Is it because cards are so important in the Asian culture ?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Not AliExpress...but nevertheless, here goes
> 
> Got tempted to buy the yellow D.Veith Aquanaut. Bought this from Ebay.com for $160 (Aliexpress banned where I live unfortunately). Mougino and Deskbound have covered most.points in their comprehensive reviews. But here's my experience:
> *The good:*
> ...


Faaak, now I know I can't unsee that dial and if when I get the watch I'll agonize over the dial imperfections. I'd bet this is not just your sample, it's an unknown "brand" selling this at a low price.
Sorry some ahole ruined your experience of an otherwise nice watch.

Will report back here if I ever get mine (looks like tracking doesn't actually match and the seller is a bit too pushy to say "don't worry friend")


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Can someone explain why they send these warranty cards ? Is it because cards are so important in the Asian culture ?


Why do you say cards are important in the Asian culture? (genuinely curious)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Faaak, now I know I can't unsee that dial and if when I get the watch I'll agonize over the dial imperfections. I'd bet this is not just your sample, it's an unknown "brand" selling this at a low price.
> Sorry some ahole ruined your experience of an otherwise nice watch.
> 
> Will report back here if I ever get mine (looks like tracking doesn't actually match and the seller is a bit too pushy to say "don't worry friend")


Fyi himan got a bad dial (from eBay) but I got a perfect one (from Taobao), so I wouldn't blame the brand as a whole. Let's see what the QC is at the AliExpress store...

Here's a macro of my D.Veith dial:


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Why do you say cards are important in the Asian culture? (genuinely curious)


I'm not sure about Asia in general but in Japan business cards are very important : https://blog.gaijinpot.com/exchanging-business-cards-japan/


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> I'm not sure about Asia in general but in Japan business cards are very important : https://blog.gaijinpot.com/exchanging-business-cards-japan/


I know meishi, I've practiced them when I was working in Japan. I don't quite see the relationship with Chinese watch stores adding warranty cards though


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> THis will be interesting to see how the seller reacts, i'm afraid it only depends on the seller will/policy.
> 
> Can someone explain why they send these warranty cards ? Is it because cards are so important in the Asian culture ?


If it's past the AliExpress dispute period, it's the Wild West (East?) and I'd take what I can get.

From what I've seen Chinese warranty cards have proven to be pretty worthless, and they toss them in to look more legit. But LGY is one of the more decent watchmakers so you might have better luck. Depending on the price of the watch, might (not) be worth shipping back to China, but who even knows if they'll actually fix it. Honestly wouldn't be shocked if they send it right back with a 'you have to shake it to start'


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Could someone tell me the process to make a warranty claim with AliExpress? The movement in my Cronos sub has started playing up after having it for about 3 weeks, it stops if I lay it flat which seems weird. I messaged LGY and they asked if I'd prefer a refund or a replacement and told me to raise a dispute. But it won't let me raise a dispute because it's over 15 days since I received it so I don't know what I'm actually meant to do?


Bend over this is Aliexpress.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

Is somewhere on aliexpress link for flat head screws for watch strap? I think dimension is about 2x2x3 od simular? 
I searched, but could find exact flat head screw.
Missed on my san martin bracelet on this hotty days, and they wanted to send me 'free'' 2 screws, only to pay them 9,75$ for postage, witch is rip-of in my humble opinion :/


Put waffle strap, for time being, doesn't look bad.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Honestly warranty from manufacturers overseas (from an European point of view it's pretty much the same if it's china or the us) are worthless in the original meaning. Doing it the right way would always mean to ship the defect item to the manufacturer - who hardly can be expected to pay for shipping both way. In case of a manufacturer in china I would fear to loose the item on top if it ...

Honestly the most I expect is help to fix the defect - in form of spare parts and/or partly refund.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Is somewhere on aliexpress link for flat head screws for watch strap? I think dimension is about 2x2x3 od simular?
> I searched, but could find exact flat head screw.
> Missed on my san martin bracelet on this hotty days, and they wanted to send me 'free'' 2 screws, only to pay them 9,75$ for postage, witch is rip-of in my humble opinion :/
> 
> ...


I too feel it's expensive, but it's not just San Martin. I needed spare 'spring bars' (those fixed bars instead of regular spring bars) from heimdallr for my 62mas. The bars were free, but the shipping was $9,xx too.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Is somewhere on aliexpress link for flat head screws for watch strap? I think dimension is about 2x2x3 od simular?
> I searched, but could find exact flat head screw.
> Missed on my san martin bracelet on this hotty days, and they wanted to send me 'free'' 2 screws, only to pay them 9,75$ for postage, witch is rip-of in my humble opinion :/
> 
> ...


As steep as it is, I'd probably pay the money to get the correct ones. But maybe ask for 5, not 2 screws. I've noticed shipping from China has definitely increased, ever since the pandemic became more permanent and shipping times became a drawn out affair.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Poerger said:


> Honestly warranty from manufacturers overseas (from an European point of view it's pretty much the same if it's china or the us) are worthless in the original meaning. Doing it the right way would always mean to ship the defect item to the manufacturer - who hardly can be expected to pay for shipping both way. In case of a manufacturer in china I would fear to loose the item on top if it ...
> 
> Honestly the most I expect is help to fix the defect - in form of spare parts and/or partly refund.


I agree with you 100% - Amazon being the only large scale difference.

If you send the watch back, the seller will charge you. Also, it will take forever to get it back, IF you get it back.

I don't buy anything from AliExpress that I can't afford to lose or fix myself. I get on YT and learn how to repair or replace the parts myself.

When my San Martin 62mas died after six months, I didn't ever consider sending it back.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

When the seller wasn't cooperating (that is, 90 percent of the times) Ali themselves have always stepped in and took my side of the story. Dispute handled quickly.

Going back and forth with the seller usually is futile. Escalate it into a dispute and be done with it.

With one of the above-mentioned winders I have an issue but this particular shop does everything they can to resolve the problem. So there are positive examples as well, luckily.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Ok guys....who's going to be the first to do it?
> 
> At $10 I'm seriously considering it just for fun
> 
> ...


One thing preventing me from pulling the trigger is that I can't find a translucent or tinted dial for an NH35 ala the Christopher Ward blue sapphire dial. It's the project that came immediately to mind. It doesn't have to be blue but I think it would make the theme consistent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Faaak, now I know I can't unsee that dial and if when I get the watch I'll agonize over the dial imperfections. I'd bet this is not just your sample, it's an unknown "brand" selling this at a low price.
> Sorry some ahole ruined your experience of an otherwise nice watch.


Hopefully Ipse, you'll get a good example!



mougino said:


> Fyi himan got a bad dial (from eBay) but I got a perfect one (from Taobao), so I wouldn't blame the brand as a whole. Let's see what the QC is at the AliExpress store...


Well, do QC rejects end up in Ebay instead of Taobao/AliEx?...Anyway, the seller is sending a new dial 'from the factory' and is paying me $40 to get it installed locally. Better than shipping it back at my expense.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

Techme said:


> As steep as it is, I'd probably pay the money to get the correct ones. But maybe ask for 5, not 2 screws. I've noticed shipping from China has definitely increased, ever since the pandemic became more permanent and shipping times became a drawn out affair.


There is lots of watch screws on ali, just to find right one.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Pfeffernuss said:


> No winding issues here
> View attachment 16019370
> View attachment 16019372
> 
> Plus it looks friggin' cool when they're spinning so win-win.


What is the reference of your winder please ?


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> What is the reference of your winder please ?











219.99US $ 30% OFF|Aaa Quality 5 Modes Rosewood Watch Winder With Quiet Japanese Mabuchi Motor 3+0 Storage Ultra-quiet Japanese Motor With Led - Watch Winders - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Very nice winder and truly amazing and friendly service 👍🏼
Best I've ever experienced on AliExpress.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Bobi_K said:


> Thank you.
> Yelang looks too cluttered, and sounds too good to be true.
> Addies is interesting tho. Very nice looking watch.
> But I think I'll order Escapement Time flieger with quartz movement.
> ...


The Yelang's have been around for years, and deliver what they promise.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Is somewhere on aliexpress link for flat head screws for watch strap? I think dimension is about 2x2x3 od simular?
> I searched, but could find exact flat head screw.
> Missed on my san martin bracelet on this hotty days, and they wanted to send me 'free'' 2 screws, only to pay them 9,75$ for postage, witch is rip-of in my humble opinion :/
> 
> Put waffle strap, for time being, doesn't look bad.


definitly get them from San Martin. but maybe ask for a few more just in case. just guessing the size is not going to work. they have to be EXACT fit/match for the current ones or you are going to start stripping threads, or have screws not flush with the bracelet links. it's not worth the couple bucks you'll save if you somehow do order the correct sized ones on the first try ? .


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> Ok guys....who's going to be the first to do it?
> 
> At $10 I'm seriously considering it just for fun
> 
> ...


I did it. Will report back when I get it ... and when I do something with it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Poerger said:


> I too feel it's expensive, but it's not just San Martin. I needed spare 'spring bars' (those fixed bars instead of regular spring bars) from heimdallr for my 62mas. The bars were free, but the shipping was $9,xx too.


I bought a big old box of mixed sizes spring bars. A must have for watch enthusiasts, since they bend, break, or fly across the room so often.









0.01US $ 99% OFF|270pcs/set Watch Accessories Watchband Stainless Steel Metal Spring Bars 8mm - 25mm Strap Belt Repair Tools - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently purchased one and am very happy with the watch. The value for dollar on this watch is amazing. I am now Steel Dive fan and will be purchasing again.

Edit: Does anyone have any thoughts on the Steel Dive SD1954? I think that will be my next purchase.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> definitly get them from San Martin. but maybe ask for a few more just in case. just guessing the size is not going to work. they have to be EXACT fit/match for the current ones or you are going to start stripping threads, or have screws not flush with the bracelet links. it's not worth the couple bucks you'll save if you somehow do order the correct sized ones on the first try 🤣 .


Well, its not that good bracelet to start with, its ok, but nothing to be proud of. I put rubber waffle strap and watch looks and feel good in summer.
They could say, look here is link cheapest strap on our store, you can order it and we will put some screws in it, that would be somehow ok, but no, pay strap and we send 2 screws instead.
For example this one is not flat head I think:








7.81US $ 37% OFF|1 Box Watch Repair Tools Set Kits Watch Strap Screws Assortment Tube Friction Pin Clasps Straps Bracelets Rivet Ends 10Mm 28Mm|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I bought a big old box of mixed sizes spring bars. A must have for watch enthusiasts, since they bend, break, or fly across the room so often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those weren't spring bars. They are fixed bars hold by tension. As they had to have a certain circumference there was no other way. Normal spring bars would have helped in any way.

After spending the cash for the expensive shipping I realized that I didn't like the bracelet at all. So $10 down the drain


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

The irony is you need at least one quartz in the box to get the time for whichever automatic you've selected.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

BrendonM said:


> The irony is you need at least one quartz in the box to get the time for whichever automatic you've selected.


No. No you don't.

I use time.gov to set my watches.... Or the clock hanging on my kitchen wall if I'm in a hurry.


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Okay, so you need either a smartphone or a clock equipped kitchen.


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Is somewhere on aliexpress link for flat head screws for watch strap? I think dimension is about 2x2x3 od simular?
> I searched, but could find exact flat head screw.
> Missed on my san martin bracelet on this hotty days, and they wanted to send me 'free'' 2 screws, only to pay them 9,75$ for postage, witch is rip-of in my humble opinion :/
> 
> ...


You know, I asked SM to add parts to my next order to avoid extra shipping, and they did. I just reminded them right before the package was going out, and received the extra/replacement parts as promised along with my (new) watch. Only works if you order something in the future obviously&#8230;


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

d_himan said:


> Not AliExpress...but nevertheless, here goes
> 
> Got tempted to buy the yellow D.Veith Aquanaut. Bought this from Ebay.com for $160 (Aliexpress banned where I live unfortunately). Mougino and Deskbound have covered most.points in their comprehensive reviews. But here's my experience:
> *The good:*
> ...


The QC of a watch is indeed very important. I always think that a good watch is not done well, but not done well. Failure to make an accessory will affect the overall effect. So it is very important to have sufficient manpower to complete QC. Many small watch brands, especially Chinese small brands, are not particularly good at QC.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

The QC of a watch is a very serious issue. My own understanding is that if you want to ensure good quality, you need enough manpower to complete a comprehensive inspection. But for small and micro watch brands, this means this high cost. Among Chinese small and micro brands, San Martin is still well-staffed. We now sell about 1,500 watches per month (an average of about 50 per day). Our team of 30 colleagues will complete it. Production inspection personnel account for about half of the number (now 3 IQC inspection parts, 1 parts warehouse manager, 1 finished warehouse manager, 1 statistics merchandiser, 2 assembly masters, 2 FQC, 2 Quality Inspector), but it is inevitable that there will be very few quality problems. We are also actively improving and dealing with these problems. If you have any questions, please contact the sales colleague in time. He failed to deal with the problem well. Please contact me here. I will actively cooperate with you to deal with your problem.

This is our current working environment（）


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Merkur's latest release








New SEIZENN G-SERIES MASTER RETRO Automatic Diver Watch original design Exquisite craftsmanship timexq


New SEIZENN G-SERIES MASTER RETRO Automatic Diver Watch original design Exquisite craftsmanship timexq



www.merkurwatch.com












128.97US $ 50% OFF|Vintage Sports Watch Men 38mm Mens Automatic Watches Nh36 Mechanical Wristwatches 200m Diver Watch Merkur Luminous Dome Glass - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














































Would have bought it if it had Sapphire instead of K1 domed or not


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

And it looks like free shipping is back on for wrwatches


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

sanmartinwatch said:


> The QC of a watch is a very serious issue. My own understanding is that if you want to ensure good quality, you need enough manpower to complete a comprehensive inspection. But for small and micro watch brands, this means this high cost. Among Chinese small and micro brands, San Martin is still well-staffed. We now sell about 1,500 watches per month (an average of about 50 per day). Our team of 30 colleagues will complete it. Production inspection personnel account for about half of the number (now 3 IQC inspection parts, 1 parts warehouse manager, 1 finished warehouse manager, 1 statistics merchandiser, 2 assembly masters, 2 FQC, 2 Quality Inspector), but it is inevitable that there will be very few quality problems. We are also actively improving and dealing with these problems. If you have any questions, please contact the sales colleague in time. He failed to deal with the problem well. Please contact me here. I will actively cooperate with you to deal with your problem.
> 
> This is our current working environment（）


Wow you probably sell more than some entry level Swiss brands - impressive!

Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

kovy71 said:


> Wow you probably sell more than some entry level Swiss brands - impressive!
> 
> Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


In China or abroad, our watches of the same quality are often sold at higher prices, and we have been spending more energy on our products to make them better. We have basically no advertising investment, and our more slippery money is to upgrade the quality. Let everyone spend less money to buy better quality. So everyone is willing to accept us. This is also our willingness to work harder


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur's latest release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like their design, but 14mm is a lot for this design. 
Doesn't help that they don't show many pics of their watches other than the face of the watch


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Poerger said:


> I like their design, but 14mm is a lot for this design.
> Doesn't help that they don't show many pics of their watches other than the face of the watch


I lost my interest when I saw how small it was  
Do also like the design and choice of colors but 38mm is a no go, even on 6.75" wrists (hard to go smaller when you're used to (too) big watches).


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Desk-bound said:


> Also, what are the current obstacles that Chinese movement-makers seem to face?
> For instance, why isn't there a reliable 7750 clone floating around?


Not a clone but a real ETA 7753 in a Chinese brand 1557.36US $ 28% OFF|San Martin Dive Swiss ETA 7753 Chronograph Titanium Grade 5 Limited Edition Men Mechanical Watch Sapphire Shark Leather Strap|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I recently bought an Addies Brashear and I thought I'll share some of my thoughts with all the bronzo lovers (and haters 

I bought it during the summer sale which had two major advantages. Firstly, it was before July 1, so no tax, and secondly, it was 90 USD cheaper for the reasons I'm not aware of. On arrival, the watch looked like that:








Nice and blingy. My cunning plan was to take it with me on holiday for me to relax with my family, and for the watch to develop natural patina. That's what happened after 10 days of wearing, swimming, subathing and sweating:








I was really surprised how fast the patina developed and how uneven it is compared to my other bronze watches which stayed at home:








Both the steeldive (in the middle) and the Heimdallr (right) were deveping patina in more civilized conditiions. Civilized, because I took the Addies to Hell. Metaphorically and literally. Hell (spelt with just one ‚l') is referred to as 'the begining of Poland', with the Baltic sea to the north and the Bay of Puck to the south. A walk from the north to the south takes approximately 20 minutes.








The beaches are pretty empty, the water is not that salty and the watch would spend two hours a day on average in the sea, with me attached to it. In the meantime it was absorbing salt and growing the patina while I indulged myself in devouring burgers red or black















or fish and chips








Back from Hell, I decided to have a closer look at the watch to see how well or badly it patinaed. So I removed the strap to give the watch thorough inspection:








My first observation is that the patina on the insert is different from the rest of the watch. It is uneven, patchy and green in places:















It is also kinda reddish compared to the patina on the case. I guess it must be a different kind of alloy used for the insert. Compare the sideof the watch:








I actually like both together: the patchy insert and the more noble case. Together, they make me feel good:















As you can see, the patina on the case is not that uniform either. There is a patch between the lugs and green patches nearer to the lugs:






















I'm super happy with the watch. For the first time ever my wife noticed that I'm actually wearing a watch. She also says this one is different from the other divers I have. All the other divers look identical to her and that includes specimens as disparate as the Willard, the SKX (both from Steeldive), the Phylida sub, the Bliger NTTD, or even the Lip Nautic Ski, to name but a few. So the bronzo clearly stands out from the crowd.








Apologies for a rather lengthy entry and for some off-topic pictures.


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for sharing, nice write up and pics.


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

JojX said:


> I'm super happy with the watch. For the first time ever my wife noticed that I'm actually wearing a watch. She also says this one is different from the other divers I have.


???


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

JojX said:


> Apologies for a rather lengthy entry and for some off-topic pictures.


Excellent post, especially delicious looking fish 'n' chips photo... 

Oh and as a huge bronze fan... delicious looking fish 'n' chips photo...


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Arcane Analog said:


> Edit: Does anyone have any thoughts on the Steel Dive SD1954? I think that will be my next purchase.


I have it with the eagle. No complaints though the matte dial is a little boring. I posted a pic some time back when I put it on a pilot strap with rivets, which seems to work with its military mood.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

no-time said:


> Excellent post, especially delicious looking fish 'n' chips photo...
> 
> Oh and as a huge bronze fan... delicious looking fish 'n' chips photo...


?

Funny though that these days you wrap it in s newspaper to make it look fancy 

Fish'n'chips and a bronzo on the wrist is a perfect match though


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

San martin posted a video about different logo options for the 36mm explorer. Go tell your opinion in the comments.

I think that the first logo (same as the 39mm explorer has) is the best option if the watch has old style patina lume.

if the watch has normal lume then the second option would be the best. I have no problem with the hexagonal logo but i don't think it fits well on a vintage inspired watch like this


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Does anybody else own the Burei field watch? The strap of mine is getting pretty dirty, and needs replacing.

I never really liked the strap it came on, so am looking for suggestions on a different strap option.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hietsukka said:


> San martin posted a video about different logo options for the 36mm explorer. Go tell your opinion in the comments.
> 
> I think that the first logo (same as the 39mm explorer has) is the best option if the watch has old style patina lume.
> 
> if the watch has normal lume then the second option would be the best. I have no problem with the hexagonal logo but i don't think it fits well on a vintage inspired watch like this


I'm not a fan of any of the 4 options


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mougino said:


> I'm not a fan of any of the 4 options


On my 1979 I got the printed logo because it works with the dial and the watch as a whole. On my 1970 I got the sanitized version because none of the logos worked. I do like when a company offers the sterile dial option. I don't always take it, but it is a nice option IMHO.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Docrwm said:


> On my 1979 I got the printed logo because it works with the dial and the watch as a whole. On my 1970 I got the sanitized version because none of the logos worked. I do like when a company offers the sterile dial option. I don't always take it, but it is a nice option IMHO.


Yes agreed, sterile could work on this Expl. I homage.


----------



## Markrs04 (Feb 19, 2021)

Arcane Analog said:


> I recently purchased one and am very happy with the watch. The value for dollar on this watch is amazing. I am now Steel Dive fan and will be purchasing again.
> 
> Edit: Does anyone have any thoughts on the Steel Dive SD1954? I think that will be my next purchase.


I have the 1954 , had it about 7 months now ,well made watch , on the bracelet it's quite hefty but not excessive


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Aliexpress is absolutely doing my head in lately. I bought a 36mm Bliger Explorer, however, the store sent me the 39mm version. Naturally, I filed a dispute and suggested I be refunded a fair portion of the money. The store and Aliexpress want me to return the watch to China for a refund or exchange. I will pay shipping and they will pay back $20 US after the seller receives the item. This is just too much hard work and I think I will end up out of pocket. I don't have the time. Plus, how many of these stories end in tears? I might just take a hit and flip it.

Has anyone else sent a watch back? Any advice appreciated.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Don't.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Pfeffernuss said:


> I lost my interest when I saw how small it was
> Do also like the design and choice of colors but 38mm is a no go, even on 6.75" wrists (hard to go smaller when you're used to (too) big watches).


Well, I have a 6.75" wrist, and love 38mm. The problem is it is not a sapphire crystal, far too thick, and not an interesting movement. I do like the design, its a shame they didn't go all out. I have the Merkur GMT Pilot watch, and love it.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Techme said:


> Aliexpress is absolutely doing my head in lately. I bought a 36mm Bliger Explorer, however, the store sent me the 39mm version. Naturally, I filed a dispute and suggested I be refunded a fair portion of the money. The store and Aliexpress want me to return the watch to China for a refund or exchange. I will pay shipping and they will pay back $20 US after the seller receives the item. This is just too much hard work and I think I will end up out of pocket. I don't have the time. Plus, how many of these stories end in tears? I might just take a hit and flip it.
> 
> Has anyone else sent a watch back? Any advice appreciated.


Does it have the free returns option? If so, it'll cost you nothing. 
I find the dispute system ridiculous. Recently I ordered a pair of sneakers for my daughter for 30 USD. It was meant to be shipped from France. Obviously it wasn't, which ended up me paying approx 20 euros in tax. Ali said they are sorry and suggested that I return the shoes to get the refund. They didnt seem to understand that returning the item would cost me another 20 euros. So I would get my 30 dollars back but would have to cough up 40 euros to get it. In the meantime the shop vanished from Ali, which did not prevent the seller to actively dispute the case. Cheaky f***er. And Ali supports them no problem.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

JojX said:


> Does it have the free returns option? If so, it'll cost you nothing.
> I find the dispute system ridiculous. Recently I ordered a pair of sneakers for my daughter for 30 USD. It was meant to be shipped from France. Obviously it wasn't, which ended up me paying approx 20 euros in tax. Ali said they are sorry and suggested that I return the shoes to get the refund. They didnt seem to understand that returning the item would cost me another 20 euros. So I would get my 30 dollars back but would have to cough up 40 euros to get it. In the meantime the shop vanished from Ali, which did not prevent the seller to actively dispute the case. Cheaky f***er. And Ali supports them no problem.


Yep, free return option. But Ali will only kick in $20. I might press the store for a refund. I do not trust the Chinese sellers enough to send it back.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't think I'd send something back to China, would rather push for the partial refund and flip it (or keep).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> Yep, free return option. But Ali will only kick in $20. I might press the store for a refund. I do not trust the Chinese sellers enough to send it back.


Free return option means they send you a shipping label to put on your package and you drop it at an aliex intermediate near you. At least that's how I did the last time (back in 2020) and it costs you nothing but the gas to drop it at the local store (for me it was a Chinese restaurant, 5mn car drive).

Nicolas


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Free return option means they send you a shipping label to put on your package and you drop it at an aliex intermediate near you. At least that's how I did the last time (back in 2020) and it costs you nothing but the gas to drop it at the local store (for me it was a Chinese restaurant, 5mn car drive).
> 
> Nicolas


Same here. Returned the phylida nttd recently, got my money back in 5 days no questions asked. As soon as Ali gets the confirmation that they've received the item, the money is released to you


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

JojX said:


> Does it have the free returns option? If so, it'll cost you nothing.
> I find the dispute system ridiculous. Recently I ordered a pair of sneakers for my daughter for 30 USD. It was meant to be shipped from France. Obviously it wasn't, which ended up me paying approx 20 euros in tax. Ali said they are sorry and suggested that I return the shoes to get the refund. They didnt seem to understand that returning the item would cost me another 20 euros. So I would get my 30 dollars back but would have to cough up 40 euros to get it. In the meantime the shop vanished from Ali, which did not prevent the seller to actively dispute the case. Cheaky f***er. And Ali supports them no problem.


Sorry but they understand perfectly what the situation is, part of the Ali business model.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

JojX said:


> Does it have the free returns option? If so, it'll cost you nothing.
> I find the dispute system ridiculous. Recently I ordered a pair of sneakers for my daughter for 30 USD. It was meant to be shipped from France. Obviously it wasn't, which ended up me paying approx 20 euros in tax. Ali said they are sorry and suggested that I return the shoes to get the refund. They didnt seem to understand that returning the item would cost me another 20 euros. So I would get my 30 dollars back but would have to cough up 40 euros to get it. In the meantime the shop vanished from Ali, which did not prevent the seller to actively dispute the case. Cheaky f***er. And Ali supports them no problem.


Their dispute system is ridiculous. So join them. If the seller misrepresented the product location - on Ebay this is, or at least was, a big no-no, and so I'm surprised it's not also the case on AE as long as taxes are kept out of the argument - and the buyer therefore paid taxes, the buyer who works within the ridiculous system will find 20 euros' worth of problems with the product that are dispute-worthy.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> If the seller misrepresented the product location - on Ebay this is, or at least was, a big no-no, and so I'm surprised it's not also the case on AE as long as taxes are kept out of the argument - and the buyer therefore paid taxes, the buyer who works within the ridiculous system will find 20 euros' worth of problems with the product that are dispute-worthy.


Times are changing... I just ordered an ebook reader (Boyue Likebook P78) four days ago on Amazon.fr market place because the store presented itself as based in Netherlands and promised delivery in 3-5 days. Tracking has been showing a handover to shipping agent in f'ing HONG KONG for 3 days without progress, I inquired and the bloody seller told me they're out of stock and have it shipped to me directly from the factory  I better not have to pay any VAT when I receive it or I'll take the more costly issue for them, Paypal dispute, full refund including tax and send it back at their expense.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> Aliexpress is absolutely doing my head in lately. I bought a 36mm Bliger Explorer, however, the store sent me the 39mm version. Naturally, I filed a dispute and suggested I be refunded a fair portion of the money. The store and Aliexpress want me to return the watch to China for a refund or exchange. I will pay shipping and they will pay back $20 US after the seller receives the item. This is just too much hard work and I think I will end up out of pocket. I don't have the time. Plus, how many of these stories end in tears? I might just take a hit and flip it.
> 
> Has anyone else sent a watch back? Any advice appreciated.


;=)
It looks similar to what i had too. In my opinion they (whoever is managing this Ali platform) need to understand it is not interesting to send back a watch when shipping price is high for us. If seller is not willing to refund how come as buyers we should put more to send back a faulty product at our expense ? It seems clients are expecting more than what they provide.
I did send back once, but the seller provided for shipping.
Have you looked for a watchmaker near you ? When i did they were not willing to open a Chinese movement, for they were not sure to be able to find spare parts. This should be interesting if you find a good one, untill then maybe you have to a practice field now


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

How come Boddery is not under the sunlights ? Less videos on them ? 
What do you think of this one for example ? 








179.99US $ |Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Fashion Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Men Clock Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





This looks good too :








179.99US $ |Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Leather Strap Luminous Stainless Steel Male Clock Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Also a quartz here , ronda and sapphire








71.2US $ 20% OFF|BODERRY Watch for Men Luxury Swiss Quartz Dress Watches Stainless Steel Sapphire Crystal Waterproof Wrist Watch Free Shipping|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

manchette said:


> How come Boddery is not under the sunlights ? Less videos on them ?
> What do you think of this one for example ?
> 
> 
> ...


I have this one, it is a fine watch:


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

manchette said:


> How come Boddery is not under the sunlights ? Less videos on them ?
> What do you think of this one for example ?
> 
> 
> ...


They used to be pretty popular but Boderry hasn't come out with any new models for quite some time.
The hype for them kinda sputtered out after a while.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> How come Boddery is not under the sunlights ? Less videos on them ?
> What do you think of this one for example ?
> 
> 
> ...


I've reviewed a couple of their watches.









159.99US $ 20% OFF|Boderry Urban Luxury Men's Titanium Watches Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Calendar Date Luminous Watch Clock Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com

















75.19US $ 20% OFF|New 2020 Luxury Business Watches for Men Waterproof Date Clock Male Casual Watch Men Swiss Quartz Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Indeed a good choice to review it seems to me, did not know they were fancy though.
They look very good ! It eems thay aim to quality not quantity 

With which model would you compare them ? Swiss quartz vs JapanAse quatrz ?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel, for those who are interested.









89.99US $ 82% OFF|CADISEN Watch Men Mechanical Wristwatches Japan Movement Men's Automatic Watches 10ATM Wrist Watch Business Men Date C8193|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9113 ~14$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AlI3Vi


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Have you ever sent anything back to WR Watches (WR Watches) ?

One of my favourite watches - Hruodland Aquatimer homage with a PT5000 movement - suddenly stopped working, and hand winding and shaking the watch haven't helped get the movement started again.

I bought it in February this year, so it is still under warranty. As with AliExpress sellers, WR Watches is based in China, so I am wondering if sending it back means I would ever see my watch again. Should I just throw it in the garbage?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Have you ever sent anything back to WR Watches (WR Watches) ?
> 
> One of my favourite watches - Hruodland Aquatimer homage with a PT5000 movement - suddenly stopped working, and hand winding and shaking the watch haven't helped get the movement started again.
> 
> ...


You don't have to throw it away. I would try taking it to a local watchmaker in case it is a simple fix. Even if it isn't, you could have the movement replaced (or replace it yourself). If you cannot source a PT-5000, then you should be able to use an ETA/Selitta movement, right? The PT-5000 is supposed to be a drop-in replacement.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> You don't have to throw it away. I would try taking it to a local watchmaker in case it is a simple fix. Even if it isn't, you could have the movement replaced (or replace it yourself). If you cannot source a PT-5000, then you should be able to use an ETA/Selitta movement, right? The PT-5000 is supposed to be a drop-in replacement.


That's a good idea. I will take it to my local watchmaker for a diagnosis and a repair quote. Thanks!


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> That's a good idea. I will take it to my local watchmaker for a diagnosis and a repair quote. Thanks!


If you need to replace the movement a Seagull ST2130 would be your cheapest option if you can't find a PT5000, you can get for around £50 on Ali.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Talking about fixing watches, does anyone from England here mod watches as a paid service? If so I have some work need doing.

Thanks.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

New release: a Doxa copy. "Tactical frog" sounds hilarious though 

US $179.00 30%OFF | Tactical Frog Sub 300T Men's Automatic Watches Mechanical Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal Luxury Brand Transparent Case Watch








179.0US $ 30% OFF|Tactical Frog Sub Men's Automatic Watches Luxury Brand Transparent Case Watch Mechanical Scratch Resistant Sapphire Crystal NEW|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

konax said:


> New release: a Doxa copy. "Tactical frog" sounds hilarious though
> 
> US $179.00 30%OFF | Tactical Frog Sub 300T Men's Automatic Watches Mechanical Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal Luxury Brand Transparent Case Watch
> 
> ...


I see this is at a "Steeldive Store". Anyone with anymore info on this?
Bezel looks short, but the teeth look good. 
No lug holes. Blah. I would like the real 300T to have holes. 
Why make male SEL on a BOR bracelet? Why?
I will take one for the team if someone does not talk me out of it.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

konax said:


> New release: a Doxa copy. "Tactical frog" sounds hilarious though
> 
> US $179.00 30%OFF | Tactical Frog Sub 300T Men's Automatic Watches Mechanical Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal Luxury Brand Transparent Case Watch
> 
> ...


I like it. Nice specs, love the name and logo, and the clasp is milled. Happily I have expended my watch budget recently......but thanks for the temptation


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Have you ever sent anything back to WR Watches (WR Watches) ?
> 
> One of my favourite watches - Hruodland Aquatimer homage with a PT5000 movement - suddenly stopped working, and hand winding and shaking the watch haven't helped get the movement started again.
> 
> ...


Definitely don't throw away! I would buy a PT5000 off alibaba and then get a quote from a watchmaker to replace it. If it's north of ~$50 I would buy the tools and learn to do it myself. Either way shouldn't cost you more than ~$100


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Have you ever sent anything back to WR Watches (WR Watches) ?
> 
> One of my favourite watches - Hruodland Aquatimer homage with a PT5000 movement - suddenly stopped working, and hand winding and shaking the watch haven't helped get the movement started again.
> 
> ...


€ 63,94 | Genuine PT5000 Automatic Movement (Black) Hi-Beat 25 Jewel Date at 3








69.0US $ |Genuine Pt5000 Automatic Movement (black) Hi-beat 25 Jewel Date At 3 - Watch Movement - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

JojX said:


> € 63,94 | Genuine PT5000 Automatic Movement (Black) Hi-Beat 25 Jewel Date at 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Might be cheaper to buy a donor watch with a movement in it.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

konax said:


> New release: a Doxa copy. "Tactical frog" sounds hilarious though
> 
> US $179.00 30%OFF | Tactical Frog Sub 300T Men's Automatic Watches Mechanical Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal Luxury Brand Transparent Case Watch
> 
> ...


Has the date already started to change over already at 10:44pm, or is the date wheel so woefully misaligned? Now that I've seen it, I can't unsee it. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

interloper07 said:


> Has the date already started to change over already at 10:44pm, or is the date wheel so woefully misaligned? Now that I've seen it, I can't unsee it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's says they used nh35 movement, I've checked on three of my nh35 watches and all start to change the date at 10:15pm.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> If you need to replace the movement a Seagull ST2130 would be your cheapest option if you can't find a PT5000, you can get for around £50 on Ali.


If case size is not an issue, why is an NH35 not an option? Is it the hands, or the feet of the dial (or both) that present a problem? Something else? If just the feet, is it possible to remove them and attach the dial in a different manner?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> That's a good idea. I will take it to my local watchmaker for a diagnosis and a repair quote. Thanks!


Since it's one of your favorite watches, maybe putting in an SW200, if possible, could help make the ordeal more palatable, albeit more expensive.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> How come Boddery is not under the sunlights ? Less videos on them ?
> What do you think of this one for example ?
> http://[URL]https://www.aliexpress....ore_pc_topSellerIng.8148356.12.5e0125dfaGCnUd


Boderry has very few models, and the diver-style watch, with the Hangzhou 7 Series movement, is on the larger side (41.5mm), has a fixed bezel, and only has 50m WR. The size and price would be fine if it had 200m WR, and a real Diver bezel, but it doesn't really work as a sports watch. The Titanium case is a big plus, but the lume is weak.

Basically, Boderry doesn't offer a wide product range, and it's missing some features to compete with Heimdallr, Cronos and San Martin.

Titanium cases sound great, but can look pretty beat if they don't have a protective coating.

I would love to see this HZ7000 movement used in more watches, especially a Datejust homage.


----------



## Desk-bound (Sep 4, 2019)

Bronze 63s just appeared on Aliexpress.








197.97US $ 50% OFF|Bronze Watches Men 1963 Panda Pilot Chronograph Watch Men's Mechanical Watch 40mm Vintage Air Force Wristwatches St1901 Sapphire - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





































Along with this 38mm vintage-styled pilot








199.94US $ |38mm Vintage Mens Automatic Watches 1963 Air Force Mechanical Wristwatches Vintage Pilot Watch Men Luminous Dome Mineral Glass|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> If case size is not an issue, why is an NH35 not an option? Is it the hands, or the feet of the dial (or both) that present a problem? Something else? If just the feet, is it possible to remove them and attach the dial in a different manner?


The hand sizes are quite different. All the ETA clones are 90/150/25, and the NH3x is 100/150/21. You would likely need a new dial, and hands, but even then, the NH3x is thicker (5.32mm +2.3mm stem) than the ETA 2824 and its clones (4.6mm + 1.8mm stem), and probably wouldn't fit in the same case without modification (7.6mm vs 6.4mm total height). The ETA clones are drop-in replacements for each other.

BTW - The ST2130 is as good, or better than the standard grade PT5000. Sea-Gull seems to have cleaner manufacturing facilities.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> The Pierre Paulin Big Date arrived last night.
> I unboxed it quite late after overtime and the bottom half of the bracelet detached from the watch case on arrival.
> 
> Took me 4 hours to fix as the included springbar couldn't be coaxed to work (ends were defective), the springbars in my flat are all larger than 18mm and most difficult of all the bar had to be curved so I can't detach the original springbar anyway.
> ...





Desk-bound said:


> Bronze 63s just appeared on Aliexpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I found a new use for wearing a under-cuff chronograph at work - time how long my Excel and systems hang for.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

nello said:


> I see this is at a "Steeldive Store". Anyone with anymore info on this?
> Bezel looks short, but the teeth look good.
> No lug holes. Blah. I would like the real 300T to have holes.
> Why make male SEL on a BOR bracelet? Why?
> I will take one for the team if someone does not talk me out of it.


What mostly puts me off is the bracelet is not a real BOR - notice how the middle links are fused together. I also don't like the shape of the crystal. So far Maranez Samui seems like a nicer option, but it's twice the price.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Randomly checked for the Phylida Speedmaster homage at lunch time today (the same thing I do every day so I don't know if I can still call that random). Realised there was one branded one in stock. Got it 🙂


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

no-time said:


> Talking about fixing watches, does anyone from England here mod watches as a paid service? If so I have some work need doing.
> 
> Thanks.


What do you need doing? I have modded a fair number of watches though only for myself or for selling on ebay rather than as a paid service, but is something I could do. Message me if you would like to discuss.


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

My favourite Ali watch. Cronos 6501-8110 homage in bronze. The PT5000 movement runs at about +1 a day and the bezel lines up perfectly.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Gisae said:


> My favourite Ali watch. Cronos 6501-8110 homage in bronze. The PT5000 movement runs at about +1 a day and the bezel lines up perfectly.


Looks really nice, great match on the strap


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

With the arrival of the new Speedmaster have finally completed the Trilogy, Corgeut style, though more mid 60s than the 1957 version. As 66 is my birth year fits better for me anyway.










The Seamaster started as a Corgeut 'Spectre' but changed to a Seagull ST2100 movement, which has been running very well. The only non Ali element in the three watches is the dial (from Raffles on ebay).

The Railmaster is the Phylida case with the Corgeut dial (much better imo) and the bracelet from the Speedmaster which fitted well after shaving the nibs off the back of the end links, but was an absolute pain to re-size.

Had held off on a Speedmaster as wasn't sure how much I would actually like it, but at the price couldn't resist trying the new Corguet version, and glad I did as really pleased with it. Intending to change the crystal to acrylic at some point.


----------



## kovy71 (Nov 19, 2017)

I like the tactical frog doxa hommage! Good price too









Sent from my AC2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gisae (Dec 30, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> Looks really nice, great match on the strap


Best thing is that the strap is waterproof.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My latest review is Up on the channel. I'm in love!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Picked up a bronze Shirryu Wave during the sale. It came with an excellent brown suede strap, but I'm seeing how the black tropic band plays with the black chapter ring. I've also had the Shirryu with the domed sapphire crystal and white sapphire bezel for awhile. Very impressed with their work.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Gisae said:


> Best thing is that the strap is waterproof.


Got a link?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

nello said:


> *I will take one for the team* if someone does not talk me out of it.


U da man!


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Object704 said:


> It's says they used nh35 movement, I've checked on three of my nh35 watches and all start to change the date at 10:15pm.


I'll have to look on my NH35. I don't recall the transition starting that early.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

konax said:


> New release: a Doxa copy. "Tactical frog" sounds hilarious though
> 
> US $179.00 30%OFF | Tactical Frog Sub 300T Men's Automatic Watches Mechanical Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal Luxury Brand Transparent Case Watch
> 
> ...


Can they be sued for this kind of models ? 
...frogs we eat them


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Boderry has very few models, and the diver-style watch, with the Hangzhou 7 Series movement, is on the larger side (41.5mm), has a fixed bezel, and only has 50m WR. The size and price would be fine if it had 200m WR, and a real Diver bezel, but it doesn't really work as a sports watch. The Titanium case is a big plus, but the lume is weak.
> 
> Basically, Boderry doesn't offer a wide product range, and it's missing some features to compete with Heimdallr, Cronos and San Martin.
> 
> ...


Is it not interesting for them to increase their offer ? Why are they not improving the products ? Maybe they lack human resources to do this, or they are not able to find a supplyer able to answer them properly.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> New release: a Doxa copy. "Tactical frog" sounds hilarious though
> 
> US $179.00 30%OFF | Tactical Frog Sub 300T Men's Automatic Watches Mechanical Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal Luxury Brand Transparent Case Watch
> 
> ...


Looks very cool, I think I'll get one but so many cool colors  which to choose??


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Looking at the Tactial Frog mentioned above, I must admit I was indeed surprised to discover a new type of coupon: a "Surprise Coupon". Not sure how it differs from any other coupon


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

interloper07 said:


> I'll have to look on my NH35. I don't recall the transition starting that early.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unless kinetic power from hand turning is different from mechanical turning, then makes sense. All three nh35 by hand turning starts to change at 10:15 and completes at midnight.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

konax said:


> New release: a Doxa copy. "Tactical frog" sounds hilarious though
> 
> US $179.00 30%OFF | Tactical Frog Sub 300T Men's Automatic Watches Mechanical Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal Luxury Brand Transparent Case Watch
> 
> ...


I just reached out to the seller and he sent a video of the bezel....the outer, Tachymeter bezel, rotates...the inner dive bezel is fixed.

WTH were they thinking? Rotating tachymeter on a diver with a fixed dive time bezel?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I just reached out to the seller and he sent a video of the bezel....the outer, Tachymeter bezel, rotates...the inner dive bezel is fixed.
> 
> WTH were they thinking? Rotating tachymeter on a diver with a fixed dive time bezel?


Should've been the other way around...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

The real watch the markings were feet, they copied the Doxa but didn't understand what the bezel markings meant. 💩 💩 💩 💩 💩 💩 💩 💩


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I just reached out to the seller and he sent a video of the bezel....the outer, Tachymeter bezel, rotates...the inner dive bezel is fixed.
> 
> WTH were they thinking? Rotating tachymeter on a diver with a fixed dive time bezel?


I almost want one because it's so bad if only the turquoise had an orange hand

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

turdbogls said:


> I just reached out to the seller and he sent a video of the bezel....the outer, Tachymeter bezel, rotates...the inner dive bezel is fixed.
> 
> WTH were they thinking? Rotating tachymeter on a diver with a fixed dive time bezel?


Wow! Just WOW! Thats a classic FUBAR move.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> I just reached out to the seller and he sent a video of the bezel....the outer, Tachymeter bezel, rotates...the inner dive bezel is fixed.
> WTH were they thinking? *Rotating tachymeter on a diver with a fixed dive time bezel*?


Gaaaa!!
This really bothers me. 
There is so much to like, but this is ... (_&@&_#% !!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I just reached out to the seller and he sent a video of the bezel....the outer, Tachymeter bezel, rotates...the inner dive bezel is fixed.
> 
> WTH were they thinking? Rotating tachymeter on a diver with a fixed dive time bezel?


Gives me such a great relief to hear this. Now i can stop to think about if i should get this watch and which colour to choose.

I like the frog much more than the shredded shark, but not with this bezel and the male endlinks.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> I almost want one because it's so bad if only the turquoise had an orange hand
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you really want one it could not hurt to ask the seller if such things are possible. some stores are just resellers, some other stores assemble the watches themselves.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks to all of you. I could deal with the stupid tachy scale, but not with the bezel rotation screw up. 
The dial has applied markers like the 5000 Doxa!
Really wanted this. 
Still have a first gen maranez though.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Too bad Steeldive doesn't have a WUS account like San Martin has, they should really hear all these recriminations on their new 'Doxa' homage... It has such potential, we'd really need a V2 with the proper bezels, a better BoR bracelet, and the choice of black hands or white+orange like on the original.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

And how would you spin the inner bezel?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> And how would you spin the inner bezel?


They should have made it all one insert. Have both spin. When will anyone need to measure units per hour AND a dive at the same time? How many bubbles are released from a leaking underwater pipe?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Thanks to those who helped me with my dispute the other day (was sent a 39mm watch, not 36mm). The seller and I negotiated a refund of $8 USD, but the seller wants to process the payment via Paypal. Has anyone ever done this? I cannot see why I can't reject the seller's proposal (free return, I pay for shipping then reimbursed) and then add the refund as a solution.

Here is the transcript: "
now as the platform get involved to the platform,we can not do anything.Can we process it offline please?

there is possible to return it back according to platform rules

so suggest that close the dispute,then we refund you by paypal or platform please?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> Thanks to those who helped me with my dispute the other day (was sent a 39mm watch, not 36mm). The seller and I negotiated a refund of $8 USD, but the seller wants to process the payment via Paypal. Has anyone ever done this?


I had a seller offer a partial refund, but only via paypal. No idea why they wouldn't do it through AliExpress. It was for just a few dollars, and I couldn't be bothered to fight it, so agreed. Although paypay fees and exchange rates meant I ended up with only about half the amount refunded, so a bit disappointing.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I had a seller offer a partial refund, but only via paypal. No idea why they wouldn't do it through AliExpress. It was for just a few dollars, and I couldn't be bothered to fight it, so agreed. Although paypay fees and exchange rates meant I ended up with only about half the amount refunded, so a bit disappointing.


Cheers for the response mate. Just going to do it to finish the messaging saga. Language barrier aside, I'm convinced the constant cryptic messaging, flip-flopping and length of the dispute is a tactic to grind one down.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Hi everyone, this is Liao Jiaming. From now on, San Martin watches will make a certain amount of compensation for the EU VAT starting on 7.1 to reduce the burden of VAT.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Hi everyone, this is Liao Jiaming. From now on, San Martin watches will make a certain amount of compensation for the EU VAT starting on 7.1 to reduce the burden of VAT.
> View attachment 16030791


Sweet, can Australian's get compensation for GST then?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Have you ever sent anything back to WR Watches (WR Watches) ?
> 
> One of my favourite watches - Hruodland Aquatimer homage with a PT5000 movement - suddenly stopped working, and hand winding and shaking the watch haven't helped get the movement started again.
> 
> ...


A big shoutout to WR Watches for great customer service.

I wrote recently that my Hruodland Aquatimer movement stopped working, and that sending it back to China for repair would be risky and slow.

I had actually written to WR Watches about it, but hadn't heard back from them. Today, they replied with an apology for the delay in replying (they had somehow missed my message too them at first). And their reply was very impressive:

They said that they do everything possible so that customers don't have to send their watches back for repair, stating that it is very slow and unreliable. They asked me to get the watch repaired at any watchmaker of my choice, and they will fully cover all costs.

That has taken me by surprise, and shows that sometimes buying outside of AliExpress can have some real customer support advantages. Well done WR Watches


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Sweet, can Australian's get compensation for GST then?


Did AliExpress prices increased by +20% when purchased from Australia?
That's what happened on July 1st for all Europeans: the same watch sold 100€ the day before was suddenly proposed 120€.
I think SM tries to make up for this recent change, not for all and existing taxes (+it might be temporary I think... as a measure to not discourage EU sales until we're used to the new situation).


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Did AliExpress prices increased by +20% when purchased from Australia?
> That's what happened on July 1st for all Europeans: the same watch sold 100€ the day before was suddenly proposed 120€.
> I think SM tries to make up for this recent change, not for all and existing taxes (+it might be temporary I think... as a measure to not discourage EU sales until we're used to the new situation).


Australians pay that extra tax since years, while the Europeans got their products tax free for cheap. I think it was introduced to Australians back in 2018, shopping abroad, Aliexpress or Amazon suddenly had an extra tax to it, collected by the plattform in the checkout. I don't know if back then some shops offered some deals to ease the pain. For North Americans is paying such taxes also not a new thing.

the 20% plus isn't a thing for every EU_country. In some states it is lower, some other country demand even more.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> Australians pay that extra tax since years, while the Europeans got their products tax free for cheap.


Here in the EU we only got things costing less than 22 euros tax free. Any higher than that, and it was based in random checks and we were supposed to pay tax (plus various handling fees). In my experience, about half of my watches would arrive without any tax or fees, until the start of this year when almost all of them got stopped and taxed.

My local customs office now seems to pick out San Martin watches in particular as always being stopped, whereas some other brands seem to slip through occasionally. So, this San Martin discount is very much appreciated.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

NEED HELP:

I tried to buy a San Martin Mother of Pearl 6105 a month ago, when there was a sale.
The seller accepted payment, then wrote me:
"The model I chose (logo) is not available. Take the NO LOGO model, or a refund."

I chose refund.

They said it would take 8 - 20 days to process.

It's been a month, and nothing.
I just got my CC statement, and there is NO record of any refund. Nothing.

The order is identified as CLOSED (due to buyer cancelation). 
The ORDER page at Ali X tells me to go to Ali X's HELP page, which has a DM mail box.
Another Kafka labyrinth BS. 

Wut the actual F is up with these shcumbagz??


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Here in the EU we only got things costing less than 22 euros tax free.


Nope doesn't work that way at least for me. I made several AliEx purchases under 22€ since July 1st and the tax was added each time.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Nope doesn't work that way at least for me. I made several AliEx purchases under 22€ since July 1st and the tax was added each time.


I know. That's the point I was making. There used to be a 22 euros "no tax" band, but now there isn't.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

konax said:


> New release: a Doxa copy. "Tactical frog" sounds hilarious though
> 
> US $179.00 30%OFF | Tactical Frog Sub 300T Men's Automatic Watches Mechanical Scratch-Resistant Sapphire Crystal Luxury Brand Transparent Case Watch
> 
> ...


I might bite the bullet, regardless of the bezel and subpar end-links. This is the first decent Doxa homage I've seen. But what colour to choose? I feel like I'd have to go with yellow, orange or possibly the turquoise?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest review is up on my YouTube channel.









89.99US $ 70% OFF|2021 New Pagani Design Top Brand Men's Watches Quartz Watch For Men Sapphire Stainless Steel Waterproof Chronograph Reloj Hombre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> NEED HELP:
> 
> I tried to buy a San Martin Mother of Pearl 6105 a month ago, when there was a sale.
> The seller accepted payment, then wrote me:
> ...


Credit card dispute is the way to go. Don't wait too long.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Docrwm said:


> Credit card dispute is the way to go. Don't wait too long.


I just heard back from Ali X.

The seller seems to be in the clear.
The seller said it is Ali X that does all that refund stuff -- which turned out to be true.

They claim to have refunded me on July 05. 
(Which is still 10 days past the wait period they stated.)

That means I don't see the statement till the end of Aug.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> Looks very cool, I think I'll get one but so many cool colors  which to choose??


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Been waiting on this watch I ordered from the Cadisen official store during the last sale. It's been stuck at a shipping partner facility since July 7th. My other order that arrived at the same facility on the same day, arrived to me just recently. I reached out to the seller, and they recommended that I open a dispute for logistics problems and request a refund. 

I opened my dispute, added a screenshot of that chat with Cadisen where they tell me to do this, also added the email from the post office that recommended I do the same, request a refund. 

I received an answer almost instantly from Ali stating that the item is still showing in transit and my dispute reason is invalid. Says to wait ten days. The Cadisen official store responded again by saying to just be patient and the platform will approve my request. 

I'm a bit confused as I have never done a dispute. 
Should I just wait with my thumb up my you know what for ten days, or go another route? 

I paid with PayPal and have had success with PayPal disputes in the past.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> Been waiting on this watch I ordered from the Cadisen official store during the last sale. It's been stuck at a shipping partner facility since July 7th. My other order that arrived at the same facility on the same day, arrived to me just recently. I reached out to the seller, and they recommended that I open a dispute for logistics problems and request a refund.
> 
> I opened my dispute, added a screenshot of that chat with Cadisen where they tell me to do this, also added the email from the post office that recommended I do the same, request a refund.
> 
> ...


Yes, happened to me too, just wait ten days abd they'll approve the dispute.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tactical frog, homage to DOXA and an alternative for the sold out Maranez Doxa with even cheaper price tag









159.0US $ 50% OFF|Tictical Frog Watch V3 For Men SUB300T Army Dial Sapphire NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watches 20ATM Waterproof Luminous Religio|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














Tempted to get the yellow or Light blue.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Triton9 said:


> Tactical frog, homage to DOXA and an alternative for the sold out Maranez Doxa with even cheaper price tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah. Already posted. Problem is only the Tachy bezel moves not the timer portion. Major mistake!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Docrwm said:


> Yeah. Already posted. Problem is only the Tachy bezel moves not the timer portion. Major mistake!!


Not a fatal flaw TBH I don't rotate a lot of my bezels I might just take one for the looks. More afraid of the BoR bracelet that seems really on the cheap side.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I just heard back from Ali X.
> 
> The seller seems to be in the clear.
> The seller said it is Ali X that does all that refund stuff -- which turned out to be true.
> ...


Go online and view your account it will show all current transactions.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Tjcdas said:


> Go online and view your account it will show all current transactions.


I would, but I can't read the local language. Dammit. 😭


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Hi. Long time reader, first time pos(t)er.
Been collection watches for a long time now and for some reason just startet to seeing the joy in those "cheap" Ali-watches. So i bought a turquoise Sub 300 Doxa homage watch from Watchdives.com (Same as on Aliexpress? Yes/No?) As soon as it lands here in Denmark, i'll post some pictures.
Forgive me for my Danglish and for alle the newbie mistakes to come


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

D.Sanko said:


> Hi. Long time reader, first time pos(t)er.
> Been collection watches for a long time now and for some reason just startet to seeing the joy in those "cheap" Ali-watches. So i bought a turquoise Sub 300 Doxa homage watch from Watchdives.com (Same as on Aliexpress? Yes/No?) As soon as it lands here in Denmark, i'll post some pictures.
> Forgive me for my Danglish and for alle the newbie mistakes to come


You bought a Tactical Frog? Or a different brand?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

mougino said:


> Not a fatal flaw TBH I don't rotate a lot of my bezels I might just take one for the looks. More afraid of the BoR bracelet that seems really on the cheap side.


Same for me. Even if it had the correct decompression markings rather than the tachymeter wouldn't be using either so I could live with that. Could also live with the male end links but the mid links on the bracelet do not seem to have much articulation from the photos and there are not many options for an alternative BoR - have been looking for one of those for a long time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

D.Sanko said:


> Hi. Long time reader, first time pos(t)er.
> Been collection watches for a long time now and for some reason just startet to seeing the joy in those "cheap" Ali-watches. So i bought a turquoise Sub 300 Doxa homage watch from Watchdives.com (Same as on Aliexpress? Yes/No?) As soon as it lands here in Denmark, i'll post some pictures.
> Forgive me for my Danglish and for alle the newbie mistakes to come


Interesting, first time I hear of watchdives.com. The tactical frog actually comes out cheaper there than on ali.
Was additional VAT added during checkout? At least they take Paypal so there's some kind of protection...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

The Merkur that got some inspiration from the TimeX Q is now available on ali express. A bit cheaper (before tax) than in the merkur online store and with free shipping (at least to my destination). the free shipping isn't a thing the merkur store on aliexpress overs often, nor it there a free shipping for every watch the offer.









129.0US $ |Seizenn G-series Master Retro Automatic Diver Watch Original Design Timexq - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> You bought a Tactical Frog? Or a different brand?


Yes, sorry about that. It is indeed the Tatical Frog


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

mougino said:


> Interesting, first time I hear of watchdives.com. The tactical frog actually comes out cheaper there than on ali.
> Was additional VAT added during checkout? At least they take Paypal so there's some kind of protection...


The website was mentioned to me, by a guy on IG who bought an Cronos "SD" there. Didn't know the site before that. As stupid as it my seam, I just paid with my VISA as my PayPal account keeps messing up my danish phone number.
No VAT was added and they even provided "free" express shipping. So maybe I get the watch in a week or in a month. Don't know if they actually stock them&#8230;


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Too bad Steeldive doesn't have a WUS account like San Martin has, they should really hear all these recriminations on their new 'Doxa' homage... It has such potential, we'd really need a V2 with the proper bezels, a better BoR bracelet, and the choice of black hands or white+orange like on the original.


...and THOSE hands...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> ...and THOSE hands...
> 
> View attachment 16031459
> View attachment 16031460


 cannot unsee!
(and excellent reference, I see you're a man of culture!)


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

interloper07 said:


> I'll have to look on my NH35. I don't recall the transition starting that early.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And it does. On mine, the transition actually started at about 22:05. I stand corrected!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Bit the bullet and ordered this Yacht Master homage a few days ago and received it yesterday (10 days to the UK, impressive!)

It's a nice little piece.

Pros


Nice sunburst dial colour that plays with the light and goes from light gold/champagne to deep brown
Smooth winding feel

Cons


Dreadful bezel action. There's too much play, worst one I've seen in a watch. Not sure if it's the entire batch or just mine but it's bad!
Bracelet feels very cheap
Clasp is very sharp around the edges and hard to pop open


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Another AliExpress watch I purchased the last month is the Hroudland FF homage.
Overall the quality is great. The bezel action is good. It could have done, with a splash more red on the indices. Other than that, for the money, it’s a great looking watch. 
Edit: I had to change the strap, because the leather strap that came with the watch, was just bad.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

For anyone looking for a decent ceramic sub for lower price than Pagani at the same quality more or less I can recommend this 73.5US $ |watches Men's 2020 luxury male digital sapphire glass stainless steel mechanical automatic clock male wristwatches for men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

I just got it from a custom group run with the bros of the BSH, based on that watch, and I was pretty pleased with the quality for the price they're charging. 
Sure is a good mod base too if you wanna get your hands dirty!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> Tactical frog, homage to DOXA and an alternative for the sold out Maranez Doxa with even cheaper price tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The two best colors there but don't overlook the orange.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

spacecat said:


> The Merkur that got some inspiration from the TimeX Q is now available on ali express. A bit cheaper (before tax) than in the merkur online store and with free shipping (at least to my destination). the free shipping isn't a thing the merkur store on aliexpress overs often, nor it there a free shipping for every watch the offer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have pulled the trigger by now if not for the hardlex crystal. And I wonder why only the black comes with the steel bracelet and what its quality is.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> The two best colors there but don't overlook the orange.


The one that appears to be light blue is labelled "green," whatever that's worth. The orange looks peach...that's the problem with renders. I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm seriously considering this one:
US $109.00 | Men's Automatic Watch 41mm Green Luminous Aseptic Dial 316L Stainless Steel Bracelet Japan NH35 Movement ZF15








109.0US $ |Men's Automatic Watch 41mm Green Luminous Aseptic Dial 316L Stainless Steel Bracelet Japan NH35 Movement ZF15|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> I'd have pulled the trigger by now if not for the hardlex crystal. And I wonder why only the black comes with the steel bracelet and what its quality is.


You can freely combine your choice of bezel colour, dial colour, strap option. 
like to pick the blue dial with the blue/black bezel and the steel bracelet. or black dial, pepsi bezel, nylon strap. 
their wording on the bezel option is cola (blue/red) and miland ( black/blue)


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

This is what the tactical frog bezel locks and sounds in action.



http://imgur.com/a/hEaNwhC


Found this on reddit /r/ChineseWatches, its a video the seller sends out.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> This is what the tactical frog bezel locks and sounds in action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That turquoise dial 
The finish looks decent, the flat sapphire crystal good, trigger about to be pulled...


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

mougino said:


> That turquoise dial
> The finish looks decent, the flat sapphire crystal good, trigger about to be pulled...


Now I'm looking even more forward to receiving my turquoise dial Frog!


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

geokarbou said:


> Cons
> 
> 
> Dreadful bezel action. There's too much play, worst one I've seen in a watch. Not sure if it's the entire batch or just mine but it's bad!


They all have, according to the factory. They even sent me a video "proving" this. Needles to say, wasn't amused. Well friend, just send it back! Sure, shipping cost almost half the price of the watch.

So escalated it into a dispute, made a video myself showing the horrendous play the bezel has, and asked for half the money back.

Aliexpress quickly approved and now, for the price, it's okay. Maybe try something like this as well


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> That turquoise dial
> The finish looks decent, the flat sapphire crystal good,* trigger about to be pulled.*..


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

spacecat said:


> This is what the tactical frog bezel locks and sounds in action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was excited for a bit, but I couldn't live with that bezel - I like timing stuff. Oh, well.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

I know it's not an AliExpress watch, but I've just done a review on the Phoibos Leviathan and thought it might be of interest to some here.















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fillerbunny said:


> *I couldn't live with that bezel*





mougino said:


> *TBH I don't rotate a lot of my bezels* I might just take one for the looks.


I feel so torn !!! Cuz, equally true.

I feel like some dufus archivist who INSISTS on having the COMPLETE works of Voltaire (24 volumes of it), while knowing full well he will never open those books. Not really. ?
He only wants to see all the volume numbers line up right on the shelf, with no gaps. D'OH!!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

I use my bezels constantly. That kills it for me. I could live with the hands. Or change them easily. Bracelet is almost a killer. 
I admit it, I even love the stupid branding. Tactical Frog. I picture some operators throwing very large bullfrogs like grenades.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Please let us know how these work out, especially the diver. Something tells me the case is made of pot metal or something of that type; the price seems TGTBT for good materials/assembly.
> 
> Ninja edit: listing says DG2813 movement, mineral crystal, still has ceramic bezel insert and SS construction. Similar listings by the same store indicate 3 ATM of WR which is not good at all.


I received both of these a couple of days ago and made these notes...
38 Days to deliver to London UK.
My verdict for both of these watches, considering their sale prices delivered including taxes of £22 for the "Sub" and £27 for the "Seamaster", is `GOODish 3.5 out of 5 stars`. I am glad I bought them because I have enjoyed playing with them and sorting them out. They basically need to be taken apart and put back together again properly with more care. The "Seamaster" is my favourite of the 2 (but its not so much of a "master").









THE SUB:
Good Points:
Steelwork fit and finish is good.
All solid steel case and bracelet.
Solid end links.
Screw down case back.
Ceramic Bezel insert.
Hacking movement.
Screwed Bracelet links.
Date magnifier works well.
Glidelock clasp works well.
Running at about -5s/day.

Bad Points:
Bezel loose with significant play.
Bezel insert not aligned well, even if you use the huge amount of backplay it is impossible to align correctly.
Crown action is TERRIBLE, unable to distinguish positions at all, feels like turning a spoon in a jar of thick honey, I suspect the rubber seals are too big and tight.
Hands are not well aligned, minute hand is at about 4 minutes past when hour hand on the hour marker.
Dial not central in case, more space around the 7 hour marker and less around the 1 hour marker.
Date very close to the left of the date window (Dial not centred).
Lume is not great and it is blue coloured on a green coloured watch.

I have now straightened the bezel insert and greased the seals on the crown which helped operation quite a bit. I like this one on the sharkmesh bracelet and will probably use the oyster it came with for something else.









THE SEAHAMSTER
Good Points:
Steelwork fit and finish is good.
All solid steel case and bracelet.
Solid end links.
Screw down case back.
Ceramic Bezel insert.
Nice domed crystal.
Hacking movement (sometimes...).
Lume is actually pretty good.
Bezel action is tight.

Bad Points:
Bezel insert not aligned. (The 12 shaped bezel scallops should have their peaks at each hour marker).
Bezel very difficult to grip to turn.
I am unable to turn the "Escape valve" crown, I think it is aesthetic only?.
The movement frequently continues to run when the crown is in the setting posistion.
I once pulled the crown out to set the time and the entire stem came all the way out of the watch.
Screw down crown threads needs a lot of care to not cross thread.
Hands are not well aligned, minute hand is at about 8 minutes past when hour hand on the hour marker.
Dial not central in case, more space around the 7 hour marker and less around the 1 hour marker.
Date very close to the left of the date window (Dial not centred).
Bracelet has loose push pins and the end links rock/roll between the links and the case.
Clasp does not open freely even with both release buttons pressed fully in.
Running at about +80s/day.

I replaced the bezel insert on the Seahamster with a more interesting/colourful one I had in my watch parts and the bezel scallops are aligned properly with the high points at each hour marker. I also demagnetized it which did nothing to slow it down, so I will probably spend the next week adjusting the rate lever a tiny touch at a time. I am enjoying it most with the rubber deployant strap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

fillerbunny said:


> I was excited for a bit, but I couldn't live with that bezel - I like timing stuff. Oh, well.





Chronopolis said:


> I feel so torn !!! Cuz, equally true.





nello said:


> I use my bezels constantly. That kills it for me. I could live with the hands. Or change them easily. Bracelet is almost a killer.
> I admit it, I even love the stupid branding. Tactical Frog. I picture some operators throwing very large bullfrogs like grenades.


In another thread, a user baffled me: he said this rotating tachymeter could actually be more practical on a 3-hand diver than a fixed one... I thought about it and of course he's right: rotate the bezel so that the dot is in front of the seconds hand when you start measuring speed. Then look where the hand is when you reach 1 km and the bezel shows your speed! No need to wait that the seconds hand is at 12'o clock to start timing...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

It appears buying directly from site has paypal option.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> It appears buying directly from site has paypal option.


I wanted to give their site a try because of them taking PP, but after reviewing their TOU they're not compliant with the new EU VAT rules, and since they ship with DHL their EU customers are sure to get screwed by much more than the 20% VAT... (from my experience up to 80€ in VAT, customs fees, DHL handling fee + going-through-customs service)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nello said:


> I even love the stupid branding. Tactical Frog. I picture some operators throwing very large bullfrogs like grenades.


That's what it reminded me of!








It's the game studio responsible for Populous, Dungeon Keeper, Hi-Octane, Theme Park etc.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Chronopolis said:


> I feel like some dufus archivist who INSISTS on having the COMPLETE works of Voltaire (24 volumes of it), while knowing full well he will never open those books. Not really. 😳
> He only wants to see all the volume numbers line up right on the shelf, with no gaps. D'OH!!


That would be the best of all possible worlds.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I feel so torn !!! Cuz, equally true.
> 
> I feel like some dufus archivist who INSISTS on having the COMPLETE works of Voltaire (24 volumes of it), while knowing full well he will never open those books. Not really. ?
> He only wants to see all the volume numbers line up right on the shelf, with no gaps. D'OH!!


If my voice count for anything. The bezel is kind of stupid, but as @mougino said. I don't use my bezel nor do I expect an AliExpress watch to be an 100% on track when it comes to the design. For me, it's like buying a lottery ticket. Sometimes you win, sometimes you don't. 
In this case. The overall Doxa expression is there for me. The watch seems solid. I'll swap the bracelet in a heartbeat for an vintage rubber strap. All in all. For 179 bucks. I'm all in. If the turquoise Frog is great. Heck, I might buy the black one as well.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

But hopefully I’ll have mine in a week or so. Then I’ll leave some pictures, a video and a small review.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

In a momentary lapse of reason, I spent 28$ on a VH65 powered Pagani design PD-1654. As fate has it, just a few days later I noticed the improved version, with sapphire crystal and a slightly better looking date dial (PD-1689).

However, for the money, I think this is a little "grab and go" watch that won't require any particular attention and is reasonably accurate and ready to go.

PROS:

I wanted a cheap VH6x as my only other mecaquartz is a chronometer (Parnis VH63) and I don't get to enjoy the 2Hz beat without running the battery into the ground. Not exactly "sweeping" second as my Accutrons, but quirky.
with the blue dial, the antireflective coating that Pagani applies so liberally is fitting
accurate, looks like 1-2 SPM
the leather strap is surprisingly good for the price, I didn't throw it away as I was expecting
the hardlex crystal won't scratch before the case does. It's "good enough".
nice hands (as many have noted, the hour hand could have been 1-1.5mm longer)
The dial is not Seiko Presage quality, but not garbage either, pretty clean finish

CONS:

I do suspect the case to be alloy and not SS...TBD
the date dial should have been a bit more subdued. Unlike others, the 31-1 date doesn't bother me much
well, there is already a better version, albeit at 2x the money
100m WR my behind...with no screw down crown or caseback.

I'll add pics once I whip out the phone, but this is a start :


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

I am fan of San Martin watches and their Hexagon logo. But bigger dials look empty with this logo. I am also a fan of the applied San Martin written logo. 
I just combined it with Photoshop.

What do you think?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I know it's not an AliExpress watch, but I've just done a review on the Phoibos Leviathan and thought it might be of interest to some here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great review and yes, that is one gorgeous watch! I have always been a fan of Phoibos (they offer great value for the money) and your video managed to capture all the detail that Phoibos puts into their watches. I've always liked San Martin divers but I like this even more so, in short, that addresses the issue of quality for me. And, that color!!! WOW! Not to mention that artwork on the back of the case-----beautiful indeed. I think I'm wanting one of these. Great job as usual Viper!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

column said:


> I am fan of San Martin watches and their Hexagon logo. But bigger dials look empty with this logo. I am also a fan of the applied San Martin written logo.
> I just combined it with Photoshop.
> 
> What do you think?


Works better, IMHO, than either alone.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

column said:


> I am fan of San Martin watches and their Hexagon logo. But bigger dials look empty with this logo. I am also a fan of the applied San Martin written logo.
> I just combined it with Photoshop.
> 
> What do you think?


Nope, just nope


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

column said:


> I am fan of San Martin watches and their Hexagon logo. But bigger dials look empty with this logo. I am also a fan of the applied San Martin written logo.
> I just combined it with Photoshop.
> 
> What do you think?


Having the same brand on a dial twice is ridiculous. That said, I like the hexagon motif and it's a part of their brand now. I would leave a hexagon as the 12 index and fill it with lume instead.


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

column said:


> I am fan of San Martin watches and their Hexagon logo. But bigger dials look empty with this logo. I am also a fan of the applied San Martin written logo.
> I just combined it with Photoshop.
> 
> What do you think?


Nope, not for me.


----------



## sprite1275 (Dec 27, 2015)

I really don't get the hate for San Martin badge.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

sprite1275 said:


> I really don't get the hate for San Martin badge.


There's no need for it. Why not use the shark?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Looking for some advice. I just spent a couple weeks in an area with very high iron levels in the water, and this is what it did to my Willard:










While I don't entirely hate the orange hue to the bezel numbers, I'd like to get it back clean. So what's the best way to do that? Is there any cleaning mixture that I can submerge the watch in that would clean this off? Of course my main concern is not damaging any of the gaskets or the bezel lume numbers. Thanks!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

The way the AE sellers are promoting the Tactical Frog watch is annoying. They offer $20 off if you show a screenshot of your post here or on Facebook. I encourage the admins to consider banning this sort of activity because it undermines trust.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

nyonya said:


> Looking for some advice. I just spent a couple weeks in an area with very high iron levels in the water, and this is what it did to my Willard:
> 
> View attachment 16034008
> 
> ...


Curious what you have tried so far? Soft toothbrush and dishwashing liquid?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

nello said:


> Curious what you have tried so far? Soft toothbrush and dishwashing liquid?


Honestly just some hand soap and rubbing with my fingers - that was enough to get most of the iron stains off the back of the watch. Soft toothbrush is where I was headed, just didn't know if there was some easy method to this. Also, any chance a toothbrush would damage the bezel paint?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

nyonya said:


> Honestly just some hand soap and rubbing with my fingers - that was enough to get most of the iron stains off the back of the watch. Soft toothbrush is where I was headed, just didn't know if there was some easy method to this. Also, any chance a toothbrush would damage the bezel paint?


I have forgotten most of chemistry. A weak acid should work. Vinegar or lemon juice. No guarantees on the effect on the bezel paint.


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

Aa


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

spacecat said:


> This is what the tactical frog bezel locks and sounds in action.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Checks all the boxes.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Anyone got any idea why the Phylida store is showing up as Shop#number Store now?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Anyone got any idea why the Phylida store is showing up as Shop#number Store now?
> View attachment 16034492


I spoke to them a while back and they were talking about possibly rebranding. I can't say anymore than that though.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Anyone got any idea why the Phylida store is showing up as Shop#number Store now?


I have seen their store in particular do this a few times now. it usually comes back to the original name in a day or so....but maybe like Viper said, he's possibly getting ready for a re-brand.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> I have seen their store in particular do this a few times now. it usually comes back to the original name in a day or so....but maybe like Viper said, he's possibly getting ready for a re-brand.


Chlamydia?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

nello said:


> Chlamydia?


Isn't that the plural of clamato? Better mixer than to tomato juice, IMO.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

dfwcowboy said:


> Isn't that the plural of clamato? Better mixer than to tomato juice, IMO.


I prefered spicy V8 myself.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

fillerbunny said:


> I was excited for a bit, but I couldn't live with that bezel - I like timing stuff. Oh, well.


Any link with Adiesdive ? 

(i like frog's legs though )


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

nello said:


> Chlamydia?


which store is the "right" one ? i can see Phylida store, P design factory and P store... & 5204064 store too.

The % from customers is high though, so what's happening there ? 
... what about previous customers if shop is not the same name (?) (will they send new warranty cards ?  )


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

38mm, stainless steel, purportedly a sapphire coated mineral crystal, and Seiko VJ76 quartz movement, for $32 or less.

Black, white and off-white dials.

Antique Watch Men Luxury Montre Homme Quartz Date Men's Watches Reloj Hombre Classic Leather Analog Wristwatch Relogio Masculino|watch brand men|watch fashion menwatch men - AliExpress


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> 38mm, stainless steel, purportedly a sapphire coated mineral crystal, and Seiko VJ76 quartz movement, for $32 or less.
> 
> Black, white and off-white dials.
> 
> ...


That watch caught my eye a while ago. I would have ordered one if the hands were a little longer.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

New Pagani model on VH quartz. Convex sapphire, 200m water resistant (why ?!) and a very strange blue color compared to the previous model.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

discount code for wr watches customers from the EU: use EUTR8 at checkout for 8% discount


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

WorthTheWrist said:


> 38mm, stainless steel, purportedly a sapphire coated mineral crystal, and Seiko VJ76 quartz movement, for $32 or less.
> 
> Black, white and off-white dials.
> 
> ...


Looks quite nice, but the date (and dial) looks misaligned on the pics, and anything that lists 'hardened' mineral, 'hardlex', or coated sapphire and whatnot; I would just assume it's mineral.

AliExpress has sports watches covered, but do wish there were more options for good quality dress watches (that's not Sea-Gull).


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Just arrived in the post...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Just arrived in the post...
> View attachment 16034833
> View attachment 16034834


You have ballz of steel being among the first to order 
I've been eyeballing this one since it was posted here..,I don't have a 1963 chrono and love bronze...so perfect marriage.
The price went up 20-something dollars since I first put it in my cart. 11/11 it is then 🤣

BTW...REALLY nice watch, I'm happy they went with 40mm and sapphire instead of the classical 1963 setup.
Wear it in good health.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ipse said:


> You have ballz of steel being among the first to order
> I've been eyeballing this one since it was posted here..,I don't have a 1963 chrono and love bronze...so perfect marriage.
> The price went up 20-something dollars since I first put it in my cart. 11/11 it is then ?
> 
> ...


Thanks. Balls of steel or just foolish? Not sure; time will tell 

I don't normally rush in to be among the first but I have a couple of 1963s' (a Red Star 40mm Sapphire and a real Sea-Gull reissue) and I couldn't resist adding a bronze one to the collection.

Odd thing is the clasp on the strap on the bronze one is a Sea-Gull branded one.


----------



## Chris24 (Aug 2, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Just arrived in the post...
> View attachment 16034833
> View attachment 16034834


Nice!!


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Such a great looking watch. It constantly changes in tones of blue an fits just perfectly on my wrist. Not in a million years, would I be able to tell with my eyes closed. If this was a Rolex 116610 or this Cronos L6005.

Only con is that the clasp is a bit tight. Other that that, the new micro adjust is moving nicely and fits very well.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

D.Sanko said:


> Such a great looking watch. It constantly changes in tones of blue an fits just perfectly on my wrist. Not in a million years, would I be able to tell with my eyes closed. If this was a Rolex 116610 or this Cronos L6005.
> 
> Only con is that the clasp is a bit tight. Other that that, the new micro adjust is moving nicely and fits very well.
> 
> View attachment 16035095


That blue one does look good. I'm still loving my black dial one too.















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

D.Sanko said:


> Such a great looking watch. It constantly changes in tones of blue an fits just perfectly on my wrist. Not in a million years, would I be able to tell with my eyes closed. If this was a Rolex 116610 or this Cronos L6005.
> 
> Only con is that the clasp is a bit tight. Other that that, the new micro adjust is moving nicely and fits very well.
> 
> View attachment 16035095


I'm liking that applied Cronos logo. Very nice.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

D.Sanko said:


> Such a great looking watch. It constantly changes in tones of blue an fits just perfectly on my wrist. Not in a million years, would I be able to tell with my eyes closed. If this was a Rolex 116610 or this Cronos L6005.
> 
> Only con is that the clasp is a bit tight. Other that that, the new micro adjust is moving nicely and fits very well.
> 
> View attachment 16035095


They nailed the blue colour on it, lovely.

If I wanted a Submariner homage, I'd probably get this Cronos.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Apparently Cronos are looking at changing their logo again. What do you guys think?









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

idk what it is about this 'updated' SM BB, but it looks more appealing. Something about the original looked a bit off to me










Could just be the red 200M and better pictures. Anybody have this version?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> Apparently Cronos are looking at changing their logo again. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> idk what it is about this 'updated' SM BB, but it looks more appealing. Something about the original looked a bit off to me
> 
> View attachment 16035325
> 
> ...


Female endlinks, text color and signed crown are different.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

After a good long while without any watch-buying, this one got me. $130 shipped after the coupons/codes.









139.0US $ 80% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN Men Watch Sapphire Crystal Diver's Mechanical Wristwatch Top Brand Ceramic Bezel 300M Waterproof Automatic Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Anyone know a good Tudor Pellagos homage? Preferably in titanium.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> New escapement time ST19 Fleigerchrono
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hate the "6" on this dial. It's not there in the quartz version. Not sure why they shoved it in here.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Hate the "6" on this dial. It's not there in the quartz version. Not sure why they shoved it in here.


That's because the quartz version had a date window there instead.















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Apparently Cronos are looking at changing their logo again. What do you guys think?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm thinking, glad I bought mine with the current logo. It looks like it spells CXONOX?!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

D.Sanko said:


> I'm thinking, glad I bought mine with the current logo. It looks like it spells CXONOX?!


Exactly. What they should do is return the "R" to normal and keep the logo in place of the "S." That way, there can be lots of short exchanges between people asking if it's Cronos or Cronox.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> idk what it is about this 'updated' SM BB, but it looks more appealing. Something about the original looked a bit off to me
> 
> View attachment 16035325
> 
> ...


Same... The original release looked like a matt greyish dial but this one looks like a nice proper black dial.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest review is up on the channel.
this is the Updated 40mm, PT500 version of the Escapement Time Flieger.
Spoiler, it's awesome!






https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AKsT7u


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Normally, I go for quite simple leather watch straps. But in a crazy moment, I bought this rather decorative strap for my steeldive bronze "50 fathoms". Having put it on the watch earlier today, I can't decide whether I love it or hate it. Either the contrast works well, or it clashes terribly. And I keep changing my mind about which it is


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Hate the "6" on this dial. It's not there in the quartz version. Not sure why they shoved it in here.


Got to agree with you - unbalanced is the term that comes to mind.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Normally, I go for quite simple leather watch straps. But in a crazy moment, I bought this rather decorative strap for my steeldive bronze "50 fathoms". Having put it on the watch earlier today, I can't decide whether I love it or hate it. Either the contrast works well, or it clashes terribly. And I keep changing my mind about which it is
> 
> View attachment 16036643


Had the same strap in my shopping cart for a while wondering if it might fit my blue Steeldive Squale hommage. Finally was too cowardly to order it


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

A diver / sport watch with a black pvd case and yellow (or orange-ish yellow) dial - what's out there that I might have missed? I'm aware of Monster, Tuna and SKX type cases with such color combo, but I already have those.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

konax said:


> A diver / sport watch with a black pvd case and yellow (or orange-ish yellow) dial - what's out there that I might have missed? I'm aware of Monster, Tuna and SKX type cases with such color combo, but I already have those.


Would this do the trick?








Proxima Black 65 Hornet


Proxima Black 65 Hornet: Case material : 316L Stainless steel with PVD coating Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case diameter : 40mm Case thickness : 14mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : Black rubber waffle strap / PVD Stainless steel bracelet Bezel : Full lume ceramic bezel insert...




wrwatches.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Normally, I go for quite simple leather watch straps. But in a crazy moment, I bought this rather decorative strap for my steeldive bronze "50 fathoms". Having put it on the watch earlier today, I can't decide whether I love it or hate it. Either the contrast works well, or it clashes terribly. And I keep changing my mind about which it is
> 
> View attachment 16036643


Sorry man but I hate it!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

A new AliExpress pearl: the GLAMOR MASTER 
































610.24US $ |Men's Watch Stainless Steel Sapphire Waterproof St19 Case - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Bliger have gone and made a 62mas homage.

https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Af6KBs









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> A new AliExpress pearl: the GLAMOR MASTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's clearly inspired by trench watches, like the 1918 from Vario









1918 Trench & Medic (Automatic)


Vario pays homage to the original trench watches byupgrading this classic concept for the contemporary watch lover




vario.sg


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Sorry man but I hate it!


I have the same feelings. I keep flipping between realising I have no idea what looks good, and then thinking maybe it looks alright after all. This evening, my girlfriend saw it and actually said "That looks great!". She works in the "high fashion industry" (she is the international news editor at Vogue), so knows lots about fashion. Mind you, some of the weird catwalk fashions she drools over look weird to me.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> That's clearly inspired by trench watches, like the 1918 from Vario
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a beautiful watch but glamor master???
For the love....

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rare enough to be noticed: stumbled upon a Q&Q (Citizen) Parking watch:
















20.37US $ |Q & Q By Citizen Salterello Watch Japan Moviment Unisex - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Bliger have gone and made a 62mas homage.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like the exact same watch much cheaper here... They are even using the same photos








93.1US $ 30% OFF|41mm 62mas Tandorio Automatic Ar Domed Sapphire Glass Luminous Nh35a Pt5000 Movement 300m Diving Men's Wristwatch Rubber Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

konax said:


> A diver / sport watch with a black pvd case and yellow (or orange-ish yellow) dial - what's out there that I might have missed? I'm aware of Monster, Tuna and SKX type cases with such color combo, but I already have those.


Scurfa Diver One. I even think there's one in the sales forum here conforming exactly to your wishes right now.


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

BrendonM said:


> Scurfa Diver One. I even think there's one in the sales forum here conforming exactly to your wishes right now.


 Sorry, it's sold. SOLD - Scurfa with Yellow dial full kit and additional...


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Try again, this time with the correct link. And it's not sold!









SOLD - Scurfa Dive One D1-500 Yellow PVD


Greetings team, The Scurfa really needs no introduction, however you can read (mostly) about it here. This is for the black dial PVD, mine is a yellow dial: Diver One D1-500 Black PVD | Scurfa Watches Apparently the yellow PVD is no longer available. This one was originally purchased in...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

BrendonM said:


> Scurfa Diver One. I even think there's one in the sales forum here conforming exactly to your wishes right now.


I'd love to, fantastic watches. However shipping + taxes to my location would probably double the price. But many thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Faaak, now I know I can't unsee that dial and if when I get the watch I'll agonize over the dial imperfections. I'd bet this is not just your sample, it's an unknown "brand" selling this at a low price.
> Sorry some ahole ruined your experience of an otherwise nice watch.
> 
> Will report back here if I ever get mine (looks like tracking doesn't actually match and the seller is a bit too pushy to say "don't worry friend")


Whaddaya know...despite the botched tracking, the watch showed up today.
None of the problem mentioned by @d_himan but I will say that quality is far from perfect : the crown rubs against the crown guards ( the slot is too narrow, might have to take it apart and file it) and the strap is junk, with a PLASTIC buckle ( I haven't seen that since my 1989 Swatch I had as teenager).
I can't complain much though...after discounts this was 106$ and my gripes are fairly minor. Curious what Taihe Sunglasses store will say about the pics I sent them.

Some pics, posted here for your enjoyment.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

D.Sanko said:


> I'm thinking, glad I bought mine with the current logo. It looks like it spells CXONOX?!


Da faak, how hard is it to come up with a proper watch font? I'd take the old one (hated here, but one which I have and like) over this concoction.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Bliger have gone and made a 62mas homage.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Af6KBs
> 
> ...


And of course they had to screw up something...660ft =/ 300m 🤣
Put a MOP dial on it and I'll overlook the math.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Ipse said:


> Whaddaya know...despite the botched tracking, the watch showed up today.
> None of the problem mentioned by @d_himan but I will say that quality is far from perfect : the crown rubs against the crown guards ( the slot is too narrow, might have to take it apart and file it) and the strap is junk, with a PLASTIC buckle ( I haven't seen that since my 1989 Swatch I had as teenager).
> I can't complain much though...after discounts this was 106$ and my gripes are fairly minor. Curious what Taihe Sunglasses store will say about the pics I sent them.
> 
> ...


Does the crown screw down fully? It appears not, due to the crown guards in the way, as you noted. I would not consider that "minor," due to the resultant compromised resistance to water.


----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

Triton9 said:


> Tactical frog, homage to DOXA and an alternative for the sold out Maranez Doxa with even cheaper price tag
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered coral blue and yellow. Excited as I may need all color ways


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Budget Watch Lover said:


> I ordered coral blue and yellow. Excited as I may need all color ways


That's the problem  I'm still stuck deciding between yellow turquoise and white!!


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Since getting the Escapement Time King Seiko homage, I've become interested in other watches that feature the VH31 4 beats per second quartz watch, and I chanced on this sterile homage to the Glashutte Original Senator Sixties. The sapphire crystal VH31 version is under $90,









72.84US $ 50% OFF|Watch for Men VH31 Second Sweeping Pointer Simple Genuine Leather Quartz Watch 40mm|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It seems to use a 40mm Flieger case. Interestingly enough, it's also available with a NH35 movement ($115) and a Seagull clone of the ETA 2824-2 ($116),









199.0US $ |GEERVO No logo simple style 40mm Automatic men's Watch blue dial Japan NH35A movement Vibration frequency per hour 21600|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













116.0US $ 50% OFF|New 40.5mm 26 Jewels 2824 Automatic Mechanical Movement 10bar Sapphire Glass Luminous Pilot Mechanical Watches Gr88-20 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





The dial is flat, unlike the domed dial on the Glashutte Original Senator Sixties, but it still looks pretty nice. I ordered the blue dialed version with the Seagull clone of the ETA 2824-2, and I'll report back once I receive it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mleok said:


> Since getting the Escapement Time King Seiko homage, I've become interested in other watches that feature the VH31 4 beats per second quartz watch, and I chanced on this sterile homage to the Glashutte Original Senator Sixties. The sapphire crystal VH31 version is under $90,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've had this one, from memory it's not 40 mm but a rather large 43 mm which made me give it away after a few days...


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

mougino said:


> I've had this one, from memory it's not 40 mm but a rather large 43 mm which made me give it away after a few days...


Well, I've placed an order earlier. I'll report back with the case size on the one I receive. I certainly hope it isn't 43mm, that would be disappointing indeed. What kind of movement did yours get shipped with, was it a Unitas 6497/8 clone?

Edit: I checked the diameter of the ETA 2824-2, and the relative size of the case and display caseback, and it definitely looks like the proportions are consistent with a 40mm case.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mleok said:


> Well, I've placed an order earlier. I'll report back with the case size on the one I receive. I certainly hope it isn't 43mm, that would be disappointing indeed. What kind of movement did yours get shipped with, was it a Unitas 6497/8 clone?
> 
> Edit: I checked the diameter of the ETA 2824-2, and the relative size of the case and display caseback, and it definitely looks like the proportions are consistent with a 40mm case.


Mine was the VH31 version so yes, possibly the ETA clone version is a different diameter.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> That's the problem  I'm still stuck deciding between yellow turquoise and white!!


Yeah! I'm trying to decide between the yellow, orange and turquoise. My thought process goes "I don't have a yellow watch, I should get yellow". "The orange is more of a dive watch look." "That turquoise looks awesome!" "Hmmm, maybe I should just get that navy blue with the fade dial..."
Gaaah!

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## d_himan (Dec 7, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Whaddaya know...despite the botched tracking, the watch showed up today.
> None of the problem mentioned by @d_himan but I will say that quality is far from perfect : the crown rubs against the crown guards ( the slot is too narrow, might have to take it apart and file it) and the strap is junk, with a PLASTIC buckle ( I haven't seen that since my 1989 Swatch I had as teenager).
> I can't complain much though...after discounts this was 106$ and my gripes are fairly minor. Curious what Taihe Sunglasses store will say about the pics I sent them.
> 
> Some pics, posted here for your enjoyment.


Nice, much better alignment! My seller PayPaled $40 back and sent across a new dial and threw in a strap.

Regarding the crown, please clean with a soft toothbrush and try screwing it down - persist and twist slightly hard if you encounter some resistance. Most likely it is grittiness/cross threading rather than a clearance issue.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

d_himan said:


> Nice, much better alignment! My seller PayPaled $40 back and sent across a new dial and threw in a strap.
> 
> Regarding the crown, please clean with a soft toothbrush and try screwing it down - persist and twist slightly hard if you encounter some resistance. Most likely it is grittiness/cross threading rather than a clearance issue.


Thanks...and happy to see you're also making progress.
Being the lazy human being that I am, I started wearing down the crown gently with sandpaper. Tricky as I don't need shavings inside the crown tube.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

The San Martin Bronze Abalone I ordered during the sale arrived...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> The San Martin Bronze Abalone I ordered during the sale arrived...


Damn. That's really frustrating. I feel bad for you


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> The San Martin Bronze Abalone I ordered during the sale arrived...


F

Frustrating indeed....it's a simple fix though I'd you have a hand presser tool....hopefully it didnt scratch the dial anywhere.

Ask for a partial refund, then take it to a watchmaker...it's about a 5 minute fix.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Mywatchcode also on Ali.

$99 CusN8









39mm Real Cusn8 Bronze case 20ATM Tandorio diving men's Watch black dial Sapphire Glass Japan NH35A Automatic movement


39mm Real Cusn8 Bronze case 20ATM Tandorio diving men's Watch black dial Sapphire Glass Japan NH35A Automatic movement




www.mywatchcode.com





$79








20ATM Tandorio diving men's Watch black dial Sapphire Glass Japan NH35A Automatic movement 39mm brushed case luminous


20ATM Tandorio diving men's Watch black dial Sapphire Glass Japan NH35A Automatic movement 39mm brushed case luminous




www.mywatchcode.com





$70








20ATM Tandorio diving men's Watch black dial Sapphire Glass Japan NH35A Automatic movement 39mm brushed case luminous


20ATM Tandorio diving men's Watch black dial Sapphire Glass Japan NH35A Automatic movement 39mm brushed case luminous




www.mywatchcode.com


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Scbr24 said:


> Has anyone bought from "TAIMIN watch global store"? They sell a Shanghai with 8120 movement and Mao's face applied on the dial for $50 but have no reviews on this particular watch. "Taihe sunglasses store" sells the same model for $65, and have positive reviews on aliexpress but mixed reviews on WUS.
> View attachment 16016815


I bit the bullet and bought from the Taimin store. Fastest delivery I've had along with the time I bought from the official Pagani store, 12 days from China to my doorstep. The watch itself exceeded expectations, I thought it would have a poorly machined case and cardboard feeling strap but it honestly punches above its weight and it could easily be confused with a watch costing double or triple the price. The 8120 movement has a ghost position as you would expect at 50 dollars and I think the dial is slightly rotated counter-clockwise but apart from that I'm very satisfied with the purchase. This is will be an occasional fun piece anyway so these two issues are not a deal breaker at all. I should also add that it came in a really nice faux leather box, IMO nicer than the classic plastic box that you get with a Steeldive/San Martin/Cronos/Et al.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

mougino said:


> That's the problem  I'm still stuck deciding between yellow turquoise and white!!


Both&#8230;


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Only 280 rubles.


















4.6US $ |Antique Soviet Hero Stalin Quartz Pocket Watch Vintage Men Women Bronze Pendant Necklace Gifts|Pocket & Fob Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

No1VIPER said:


> That's because the quartz version had a date window there instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Date window looks better IMHO.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

To those of you, who are wondering if they should buy the Tactical Frog. 
I just talked to the kind people of WR Watches, and they said, that they are not going to sell the Frog, do to too many QC problems.
I’m on the other hand, are still excited to receiving mine.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

D.Sanko said:


> To those of you, who are wondering if they should buy the Tactical Frog.
> I just talked to the kind people of WR Watches, and they said, that they are not going to sell the Frog, do to too many QC problems.
> I'm on the other hand, are still excited to receiving mine.


Shoot  did they detail what kind of QC problems?


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I’m waiting for them to reply on that.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

D.Sanko said:


> To those of you, who are wondering if they should buy the Tactical Frog.
> I just talked to the kind people of WR Watches, and they said, that they are not going to sell the Frog, do to too many QC problems.
> I'm on the other hand, are still excited to receiving mine.


This reads like a satire of this entire affordable board


> >most likely bad Chinese product, with cautions from an okay-ish vendor
> >yep still excited to get it


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

😂


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Back with another mini review of my latest purchase (this is getting out of hand ? ? )

Anyway, this time I bought a black & copper Fairwhale diver. Bought for ~£65 after the store coupons but not from the official store. It was £20 more expensive there.

For the price I have to say it's a decent watch but I really love the looks/design of it. It definitely draws inspiration from the Omega Planet Ocean (hands, indices) but I think it definitely offers an original design. Looks great IMHO!

Pros:


Very affordable
Design / looks (although that's subjective)
Colour options (there's green, blue, black, black & copper, all black PVD, leather/bracelet options)
Great lume (+ lumed bezel)

Cons:


Cheap materials
Strap is plastic (no idea about the bracelet version)
Caseback feels super cheap
No screw down crown

But to be fair at this price point, these flaws are to be expected!

I bought it from this store: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002346396381.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.36be4c4dXBxFKt
Official store: 101.5US $ 90% OFF|FAIRWHALE Watches for Men Fashion style waterproof automatic mechanical Movement Sapphire mirror Luxury Charm relogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress (has fewer options for some reason)

Some photos for your viewing pleasure:


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

geokarbou said:


> Back with another mini review of my latest purchase (this is getting out of hand ? ? )
> 
> Anyway, this time I bought a black & copper Fairwhale diver. Bought for ~£65 after the store coupons but not from the official store. It was £20 more expensive there.
> 
> ...


I would buy these with great pleasure if they were quartz.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

pablo37 said:


> I would buy these with great pleasure if they were quartz.


Granted I only have it for a couple of days but it keeps great time until now! Kinda tempted to go for the green or blue or even all black one too haha 

The main thing that drew me to these is that they are not another bloody submariner homage. I love the Planet Ocean look and glad that there's finally some choices. Also another pro: not such a ridiculous chinese name, good looking logo and font (again, I know it's subjective bur I really like the overall styling of it).

Forgot to add that the bezel rotates and the bezel action is perfect, no wobble whatsoever!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

$1,220.16 watch on Aliexpress?









1488.0US $ |Cronos Dreamstar Solid Bronze CuSn8 Diving Men Watch Chronography Automatic ETA7750 Sapphire 20ATM Date Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

That's almost as weird as the $9000 Zelos.








Mirage 8 Days Sapphire


Full Sapphire Case Tinted Grey Sapphire Dial with PVD Anthracite movement. Comes with a unique Himalayan grey crocodile leather strap Specifications Case: 42mm Diameter, 48mm Length, 13mm thick Movement: Twin Barrel 8 day Power reserve with indicator, Sub Seconds subdial, Handwound Water...




zeloswatches.com


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Indiglo92 said:


> $1,220.16 watch on Aliexpress?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


US $6,733.80 watch:










And no doubt a more expensive watch can be found....


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Normally, I go for quite simple leather watch straps. But in a crazy moment, I bought this rather decorative strap for my steeldive bronze "50 fathoms". Having put it on the watch earlier today, I can't decide whether I love it or hate it. Either the contrast works well, or it clashes terribly. And I keep changing my mind about which it is
> 
> View attachment 16036643


I quite like that; do you have the store details?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Casio w-218h and Skmei 1496


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

lovely watch, but surely you can't just put 'Top Gun' on it?









Hruodland Pilot Chronograph


Hruodland Pilot Chronograph: Case material : 316L Stainless steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel screw in case back Case diameter : 41mm Height : 11mm Lug to lug : 51mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : Hand-crafted leather strap Buckle : Stainless steel flieger buckle Glass : Sapphire double domed...




wrwatches.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

12.29US $ 58% OFF|Relojes Masculino Fashion Mens Black Watches Luxury Stainless Steel Mesh Band Analog Quartz Wristwatch Men Business Casual Clock - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





$14 delivered to your door. This aventurine provided a taste until my Solas Starlight arrived. I recommend them both highly but for different reasons!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> 12.29US $ 58% OFF|Relojes Masculino Fashion Mens Black Watches Luxury Stainless Steel Mesh Band Analog Quartz Wristwatch Men Business Casual Clock - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Looks nice! Wish more brands used aventurine dials.

Is the case actually steel? And what's the movement like, loud Chinese quartz?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

3 tin tins in stock!








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





3 moon watches in stock!








182.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Wristwatch Solid Stainless Steel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Here's a new one from Pagani. 38mm Datejust homage









107.99US $ 82% OFF|2022 Pagani Design New 39mm Men's Mechanical Watches Nh35 Automatic Watch Sapphire Stainless Steel 20bar Waterproof Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Actually looks pretty good!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Here's a new one from Pagani. 38mm Datejust homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the script text "PD Time"? Are they trying to slowly rebrand themselves?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Is the script text "PD Time"? Are they trying to slowly rebrand themselves?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually just asked them. It says Pe Time and has no significance. Just for balance. I don't mind the writing, but at least put something useful there


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No1VIPER said:


> Bliger have gone and made a 62mas homage.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Af6KBs
> 
> ...


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think this is just a rebranded Heimdallr case. They seem to be popping up all over AliExpress and eBay. Many listings even call it a Heimdallr. There is also the Tandorio branded version. The case comes in mineral or sapphire crystal.

I am actually very interested in one for a mod, but I want to make sure I'm getting a sapphire version, not a mineral.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

LJM 62MAS


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I quite like that; do you have the store details?


Here you go: 13.89US $ 35% OFF|Carving Watch Strap Watch Band Handmade Stitched Embossed Watchband Stainless Steel Brush Buckle for Men 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Here you go: 13.89US $ 35% OFF|Carving Watch Strap Watch Band Handmade Stitched Embossed Watchband Stainless Steel Brush Buckle for Men 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Thanks!


----------



## teebytoksiq (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey all, I'm new here from /r/chinesewatches on reddit. This thread seems to go a lot deeper than the subreddit, so I have a question for y'all regarding the 6698Watch store on Ali : 32.3US $ 15% OFF|Ceramic Rotating Bezel Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Movement Men's Watch 40mm Green Aseptic Dial|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
Anyone had any experience with this store or copped this watch? The price and specs seem pretty crazy compared to everything else: ceramic, 316l, SEL, milled clasp, dg2813. Would be a perfect mod base if legit. Would love to know your thoughts before pulling the trigger.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

teebytoksiq said:


> Hey all, I'm new here from /r/chinesewatches on reddit. This thread seems to go a lot deeper than the subreddit, so I have a question for y'all regarding the 6698Watch store on Ali : 32.3US $ 15% OFF|Ceramic Rotating Bezel Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Movement Men's Watch 40mm Green Aseptic Dial|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> Anyone had any experience with this store or copped this watch? The price and specs seem pretty crazy compared to everything else: ceramic, 316l, SEL, milled clasp, dg2813. Would be a perfect mod base if legit. Would love to know your thoughts before pulling the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 16041900


If the price is too good to be true there's usually a reason 
I wouldn't expect such high specs for $30 TBH. If you really receive a ceramic bezel and milled clasp I expect them to be very poorly executed or even have QC issues (paint smudge, sharp bracelet edges, etc.)
It's hard to evaluate the quality without one in hand but maybe you could ask a video to the seller as a first step?
Then if you don't see anything shocking you won't loose big money ordering one and seeing for yourself 

[edit] according to user reviews it does seem surprisingly nice for the price... I say go for it and keep us updated


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

D.Sanko said:


> Another AliExpress watch I purchased the last month is the Hroudland FF homage.
> Overall the quality is great. The bezel action is good. It could have done, with a splash more red on the indices. Other than that, for the money, it's a great looking watch.
> Edit: I had to change the strap, because the leather strap that came with the watch, was just bad.


I'm thinking of grabbing this from WR watches. I have a Hroudland watch and the quality is great. How have you found this model? Did you get the PT5000 or the SW200?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Techme said:


> LJM 62MAS


IMHO that is the best looking 62MAS out there bar none!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Looks nice! Wish more brands used aventurine dials.
> 
> Is the case actually steel? And what's the movement like, loud Chinese quartz?


I too love aventurine dials/faces but for $14 delivered to my door (the cost as a cheeseburger, fries, and coke), I would deem this an exceptional value. It way surpassed my expectations for the $. Having said that though, everything goes back to cost----the caseback says steel but I highly doubt that the case is. Undoubtedly, it is alloy. The face is however just plain gorgeous and looks like an expensive watch. I would opt for the leather strap (I got silver/black leather) since it is actually leather, not pleather. Of course, the strap is cheap but it is very pliable/soft and inexpensive but certainly serviceable until it wears out. I've had mine for 3+ months and it keeps great time. For a cheap Chinese quartz, I expect most would call it noisy but I personally find it unobtrusive. After all, what would you expect for $14? It is extremely accurate after 3 months, very handsome, and best of all cheap/inexpensive. I highly recommend it.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Here's a new one from Pagani. 38mm Datejust homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finally some more OP/DJ homages without the fluted bezel (which I find gaudy)

looking forward to seeing a review of this. But 'p.e time' on the dial is kinda silly...I guess it'll remind you to do some physical exercise?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Finally some more OP/DJ homages without the fluted bezel (which I find gaudy)
> 
> looking forward to seeing a review of this. But 'p.e time' on the dial is kinda silly


I agree. Of it had meaning, sure.

But whatever, got the silver dial incoming for review.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Just received the parts:
Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your US $2.00 in coupons are here!








14.0US $ 30% OFF|Wristwatch Accessories Parts Tandorio Brand 41mm Brushed Watch Case 33.5mm Luminous Hands|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Put in the nh35 I had lying around, fitted an old corgeut speedy bracelet (after shaving off the tabs onthe endlinks) and built this:
















Always wanted a modern railmaster but the corgeut logo put me off.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

turdbogls said:


> 3 tin tins in stock!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, this item is no longer available!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Finally some more OP/DJ homages without the fluted bezel (which I find gaudy)
> 
> looking forward to seeing a review of this. But 'p.e time' on the dial is kinda silly...I guess it'll remind you to do some physical exercise?


Pe is still better than Pd (which means "***" in french) but I agree that's plain silly, they should just stick to the old perlative ceronometer


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

AlreadyLost said:


> I'm thinking of grabbing this from WR watches. I have a Hroudland watch and the quality is great. How have you found this model? Did you get the PT5000 or the SW200?


PT5000


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just saw this review of the Tactical Frog


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Received this photo today.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Just saw this review of the Tactical Frog


I could live with a weird bezel construction with the tachy part rotating and the diving part fixed but JEEZ why the hell 'tactical frog'??? Make the sterile version and I'm all in.

BTW, does anyone remember the brand 'Da Feel'?


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

That is the shill-iest ( Is that even a word? Is now I guess) review I've ever seen. Completely transparently unreliable. I'm not sure if I owned a brand I'd be that comfortable with that effusive of praise. Sheesh. Hey terrible reviewers, quit trying to curry favour with brans\ds and instead remember you work for the audience. (I kid, this dude is clearly working for the free watches)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BrendonM said:


> That is the shill-iest ( Is that even a word? Is now I guess) review I've ever seen. Completely transparently unreliable. I'm not sure if I owned a brand I'd be that comfortable with that effusive of praise. Sheesh. Hey terrible reviewers, quit trying to curry favour with brans\ds and instead remember you work for the audience. (I kid, this dude is clearly working for the free watches)


What's shocking you exactly? I appreciated his review, it honestly seemed genuine. I mean it's not like he can hide a bezel misalignment or fake a domed sapphire crystal or well executed brushed case on camera, can he??


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> but JEEZ why the hell 'tactical frog'??? Make the sterile version and I'm all in.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

BrendonM said:


> That is the shill-iest ( Is that even a word? Is now I guess) review I've ever seen. Completely transparently unreliable. I'm not sure if I owned a brand I'd be that comfortable with that effusive of praise. Sheesh. Hey terrible reviewers, quit trying to curry favour with brans\ds and instead remember you work for the audience. (I kid, this dude is clearly working for the free watches)


4K Watch Reviews is indeed a shill. He accepts money (+ free watch) for reviews, is always positive, and didn't include any 'paid promotion' mentions until a recent exposure video on him. Also has paid-for subscribers and fake comments and uses a comment bot, it's as plain as day if you understand the YouTube hustle.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Pe is still better than Pd (which means "***" in french) but I agree that's plain silly, they should just stick to the old perlative ceronometer


PE is the abbreviation for "Physical Education" class in US schools. At least it was when I was in school. So, the watch is basically telling me it's time to hit the gym.


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

mougino said:


> What's shocking you exactly? I appreciated his review, it honestly seemed genuine. I mean it's not like he can hide a bezel misalignment or fake a domed sapphire crystal or well executed brushed case on camera, can he??


I watched a 16 minute advertisement for the watch. I wouldn't watch a 16 minute ad for my kids, never mind some stupid hommage watch. Did we learn anything other than how awesome this watch is that we could get from advert copy? Nope.

I'm not buying anything else that was clearly provided by the manufacture for review. It's always completely useless.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BrendonM said:


> I wouldn't watch a 16 minute ad for my kids, never mind some stupid hommage watch.


You're not in the good thread then I'm afraid, the number of homages discussed here will inevitably trigger you further...


----------



## teebytoksiq (Aug 6, 2021)

mougino said:


> If the price is too good to be true there's usually a reason
> I wouldn't expect such high specs for $30 TBH. If you really receive a ceramic bezel and milled clasp I expect them to be very poorly executed or even have QC issues (paint smudge, sharp bracelet edges, etc.)
> It's hard to evaluate the quality without one in hand but maybe you could ask a video to the seller as a first step?
> Then if you don't see anything shocking you won't loose big money ordering one and seeing for yourself
> ...


Yeah fair enough, I've just copped one! Will keep you updated for sure. Upon closer inspection, I don't think it's a milled clasp, but overall I'm not expecting the best quality. Just will be happy to get a steel watch with any bracelet and a working movement for that cheap. Everything else I wanna change anyway as I learn to do some mods.


----------



## Stephen2020 (Aug 14, 2014)

Has anyone tried these Monaco's?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

BrendonM said:


> That is the shill-iest ( Is that even a word? Is now I guess) review I've ever seen. Completely transparently unreliable. I'm not sure if I owned a brand I'd be that comfortable with that effusive of praise. Sheesh. Hey terrible reviewers, quit trying to curry favour with brans\ds and instead remember you work for the audience. (I kid, this dude is clearly working for the free watches)


Sure felt that way to me as I watched it. Most positive review I have watched in a long time because I've blocked many "Watch Channels" because they're not, they're paid ad channels.

I like the watch look overall but the bezel bothers me, as has been discussed. The other thing I haven't seen mentioned is the bracelet just does not match the parts of the watch you can see when you look at it head on from the top. The top of the bracelet is high polished, the watch is brushed on the top, but the sides are mirror polished. Its jarring to me, and I'm a bracelet guy all the way, to see the metal colors be that different and the finishes be that different at the same time. Oh, and the ad said the plastic strap is good up to a whole 7in wrist size......


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Oh, and the crown screwing down is not what provides a "hermetic seal" as the marketing guy in the ad said - hopefully its the seals in the crowntube/stem that do that.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

teebytoksiq said:


> Hey all, I'm new here from /r/chinesewatches on reddit. This thread seems to go a lot deeper than the subreddit, so I have a question for y'all regarding the 6698Watch store on Ali : 32.3US $ 15% OFF|Ceramic Rotating Bezel Stainless Steel Bracelet Automatic Movement Men's Watch 40mm Green Aseptic Dial|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> Anyone had any experience with this store or copped this watch? The price and specs seem pretty crazy compared to everything else: ceramic, 316l, SEL, milled clasp, dg2813. Would be a perfect mod base if legit. Would love to know your thoughts before pulling the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 16041900


Yes... I posted a review 6 days ago HERE


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Has anyone had an experience with this watch? It is a copy of Eone watches.









35.0US $ 50% OFF|2022 New Style Watch Men Eutour Magnetic Ball Show Innovate Wristwatches Mens Nylon Strap Quartz Watch Fashion Erkek Kol Saati - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

I apologize in advance if this has been covered in another forum or ad nauseum with earlier posts here, but I am looking for a decent to above decent quartz Submariner. Mercedes or sword hands, it doesn't matter. Thanks.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Akirafur said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been covered in another forum or ad nauseum with earlier posts here, but I am looking for a decent to above decent quartz Submariner. Mercedes or sword hands, it doesn't matter. Thanks.


Steeldive and Addiesdaive make good quality quartz subs with 200m WR


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Akirafur said:


> I apologize in advance if this has been covered in another forum or ad nauseum with earlier posts here, but I am looking for a decent to above decent quartz Submariner. Mercedes or sword hands, it doesn't matter. Thanks.


US $49.59 76％ Off | 1986 Leather For Men NATO Nylon Steel diving watch 200m C3Super luminous Sport luxury stainless steel watch Quartz Men's Watch








58.8US $ 65% OFF|1986 Leather For Men NATO Nylon Steel diving watch 200m C3Super luminous Sport luxury stainless steel watch Quartz Men's Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





US $49.59 76％ Off | 1986 Leather For Men NATO Nylon Steel diving watch 200m C3Super luminous Sport luxury stainless steel watch Quartz Men's Watch








58.8US $ 65% OFF|1986 Leather For Men NATO Nylon Steel diving watch 200m C3Super luminous Sport luxury stainless steel watch Quartz Men's Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

JojX said:


> Steeldive and Addiesdaive make good quality quartz subs with 200m WR


Thank you.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Akirafur said:


> Thank you.


Had an Addies quartz sub, not convinced. Bezel action was loose and slopy and the overal quality was not that good.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

After almost 2 years I spotted the first Patek Aquanaut homage with a mechanical movement and a silicon band.








65.99US $ 30% OFF|2022 New Luxury Specht&sohne Men Mechanical Wristwatch Rose Gold Stainless Steel Automatic Watch Rubber Strap Reloj Hombre 3bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





The sellers say that it actually comes with a SPECHT & SOHNE brand name so it's not a replica for sure. Bad thing they kept the Geneve below, but what the heck, I could live with that. The prices are all over the place from ~40 euros up to ~75 euros. Anyone got experience with them?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> After almost 2 years I spotted the first Patek Aquanaut homage with a mechanical movement and a silicon band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The store has only 90% positive feedback and chose to hide the comments on their product page. Out of principle I'd stay away from them.

But this Aquanaut homage has been around for at least 3 years (I made a full list of all known homages on AE summer 2018, will try to find it again). Mainly it's been proposed by Lgxige (in quartz):








32.99US $ 45% OFF|Lgxige Brand Watch Top Luxury Mens Waterproof Luminous Hands Wrist Aaa Watch Men Watch 2021 New Sport Male Earth Clock Pp Watch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




(This one has reviews with pictures showing indeed it's not a replica.)

And Phylida makes an automatic version:








73.1US $ 40% OFF|100m Water Resistant 40mm Black Men's Luxury Wristwatch Automatic Watch Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap Waterproof Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













[edit] Also Bliger:








65.66US $ 51% OFF|Bliger 40mm Automatic Mechanical Men Watch Luxury Brand Square Watch Case Leather Strap Sapphire Glass Luminous Wristwatch Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

if you don't like the frog tactique brand name and the rotating bezel with a tachymetre scale there is hope other mushrooms brands come up with their versions.

Instagram suggested me to follow this brand, Seestern, on the website they claim to be connected to Sugess, SEA-KORS, GLAMOR MASTER. Nothing in their online store yet, but some interesting pics/clips on instagram.

their doxa homage got a bezel that makes sense. 

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSQrCr7A3Qa/

i will not buy something with a starfish (Seestern) logo on the dial. i actually like the tactical frog, can live with a shredded shark, but please not this cartoonish starfish. but here is hope that some "brand" /variant mushroom seller put all the right things together, awesome coloured dials and a non nonsense bezel.

Seestern has also a 38 mm 62mas case. that is cool. Again, i don't like the dial on it. i am also not a fan of the 62mas dial the 54 watch has. but good to know there is another brand out there that has the 38mm case, now waiting for a dial that looks as cool as the one in the LJM ( early San Martin) 62mas homage.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CRszqfmLebw/

Merkur has also something new and unique on their instagram

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSQ56IllJHk/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CSO1BJklIQ7/


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

crAss said:


> After almost 2 years I spotted the first Patek Aquanaut homage with a mechanical movement and a silicon band.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In addition to being dodgy about what movement; sadly the ads fail to show two things I have to see before I pay for a watch: case back and clasp. Looked at 3 ads for these same watches and zero shots of anything but the front and 1 shot of the crown.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> The store has only 90% positive feedback and chose to hide the comments on their product page. Out of principle I'd stay away from them.
> 
> But this Aquanaut homage has been around for at least 3 years (I made a full list of all known homages on AE summer 2018, will try to find it again). Mainly it's been proposed by Lgxige (in quartz):
> 
> ...


The problem for me is that both phylida and bigger do not come with the silicon strap which for new is half the reason I like this watch

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

crAss said:


> The problem for me is that both phylida and bigger do not come with the silicon strap which for new is half the reason I like this watch
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


A search for "aquanaut strap" comes up with a host of different options, most priced between £5 to £10. Would probably be safer to take a chance on one of those and fitting it to a Bliger or Phylida.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Silver and green Patek copy!?! Do want.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Akirafur said:


> Has anyone had an experience with this watch? It is a copy of Eone watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about grabbing one for fun, but a lot of the reviews say the magnets holding the balls aren't strong enough so they just slide around.

Instant no-no for me


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> A search for "aquanaut strap" comes up with a host of different options, most priced between £5 to £10. Would probably be safer to take a chance on one of those and fitting it to a Bliger or Phylida.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


I have the Phylida Aquanaut, and had exactly that idea of buying an aquanaut strap. Which I did. it look great. Just like a real rubber strap on actual Aquanauts. Unfortunately, it doesn't fit the case. Which I guess is why Phylida stuck a ugly "crocodile" strap on there, rather than supplying it with a nice rubber strap.

If anybody here has the Phylida Aquanaut and has found an Aquanaut strap that fits it, please provide a link to where I could buy one. Thanks!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I have the Phylida Aquanaut, and had exactly that idea of buying an aquanaut strap. Which I did. it look great. Just like a real rubber strap on actual Aquanauts. Unfortunately, it doesn't fit the case. Which I guess is why Phylida stuck a ugly "crocodile" strap on there, rather than supplying it with a nice rubber strap.
> 
> If anybody here has the Phylida Aquanaut and has found an Aquanaut strap that fits it, please provide a link to where I could buy one. Thanks!


You should cross-post this question to the Best of AliExpress Straps thread.









Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets)


I've ordered many straps from Ali, but usually they were just OK. I'd love to hear about more straps/bracelets that people thought were fantastic for the price Every now and then good straps are discussed in the AliX thread. But I thought it would be very useful to compile them in its own...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Akirafur said:


> Has anyone had an experience with this watch? It is a copy of Eone watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that would get annoying to check the hour. This one appeals to me more








41.99US $ 50% OFF|2022 Eutour Magnetic Drive Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Watch Women Man Wood Stainless Steel Unisex Wristwatches - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my phone. Pleez excuse typos


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I know I should like it most on the pilot strap, but recently I'm digging this Escapement Time more on the monochromatic straps in the first two pics. Is it just me?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $215.68 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Wristwatch Solid Stainless Steel








171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Two in stock

AU $215.68 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Plus 3 Tin Tin's


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> I know I should like it most on the pilot strap, but recently I'm digging this Escapement Time more on the monochromatic straps in the first two pics. Is it just me?
> View attachment 16045611
> 
> View attachment 16045612
> ...


ThevStowa all the way ?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Just checked the Phylida Tintin / Speedy on Ali (Phylida Store) and realized it’s a total rip-off with 36 USD shipment fee. Crazy. It’s not worth the asking price (by Ali standards) to begin with but at 220 USD it’s a joke.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> PE is the abbreviation for "Physical Education" class in US schools. At least it was when I was in school...


It was in England when I went to school too... ...a very lomg time ago!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Here's a new one from Pagani. 38mm Datejust homage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The black version - says matte black. - but is it matte or glossy? If it was glossy I'd snap it up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> Just checked the Phylida Tintin / Speedy on Ali (Phylida Store) and realized it's a total rip-off with 36 USD shipment fee. Crazy. It's not worth the asking price (by Ali standards) to begin with but at 220 USD it's a joke.


I have the Tintin, and I paid $180 for it six months ago. It is a nice looking watch, and quite unique. And the movement does looks great through the case back. Certainly, I don't think it is overpriced. Mind you, there was no shipping cost back then. Now that shipping is added, and there are taxes to pay, it is pushing the limits of what it would be worth to me. But I don't think the price is a joke. Did you buy one and regret it, or just not into that kind of look?


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

JojX said:


> Just checked the Phylida Tintin / Speedy on Ali (Phylida Store) and realized it's a total rip-off with 36 USD shipment fee. Crazy. It's not worth the asking price (by Ali standards) to begin with but at 220 USD it's a joke.


$36?! Yikes, I am glad I got mine before that happened.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

clwnbaby said:


> $36?! Yikes, I am glad I got mine before that happened.


They dropped the price and raised the cost of shipping but the overall cost went from about $241 AUD to $281 AUD recently. I loved the tin tin so much I was still happy to pay that price so recently ordered the moon watch


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> They dropped the price and raised the cost of shipping but the overall cost went from about $241 AUD to $281 AUD recently. I loved the tin tin so much I was still happy to pay that price so recently ordered the moon watch


Are they at least consistently stocked? Or are they still OOS most of the time and adding a few every 3-5 days?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

clwnbaby said:


> Are they at least consistently stocked? Or are they still OOS most of the time and adding a few every 3-5 days?


Almost aways out of stock. Then every couple of months, a small burst of them is released, and they sell out in hours.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Sw


Techme said:


> It looks good, but hard to tell the quality with minimal feedback and the description mostly written in Chinese. At least it's is 'Swiss' according to the dial if that helps.
> You might have a little more confidence if you shop the seller and not the ideal on this one.


Swiss? Not a chance. 


Elston Gunn said:


> Their dispute system is ridiculous. So join them. If the seller misrepresented the product location - on Ebay this is, or at least was, a big no-no, and so I'm surprised it's not also the case on AE as long as taxes are kept out of the argument - and the buyer therefore paid taxes, the buyer who works within the ridiculous system will find 20 euros' worth of problems with the product that are dispute-worthy.


This is part of the reason I don't do Aliexpress watches anymore!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Save the whale shark! What next save the sea snail? lol


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Almost aways out of stock. Then every couple of months, a small burst of them is released, and they sell out in hours.


The other funny thing they do is remove a few from the number ordered every couple of days. I don't know why they want the total number ordered to stay low but they actively delete orders from the total. I've been tracking them every day for months, I'd say they release some nearly twice a week lately but it's easy to not notice because they delete orders before they release them so you sometimes won't see a change in total orders if any of that makes sense.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> The other funny thing they do is remove a few from the number ordered every couple of days. I don't know why they want the total number ordered to stay low but they actively delete orders from the total. I wouldn't be surprised if there's more reviews than orders on the normal moonewatch. I've been tracking them every day for months, I'd say they release some nearly twice a week lately but it's easy to not notice because they delete orders before they release them so you sometimes won't see a change in total orders if any of that makes sense.


I guess they do this so people who buy one think they are rarer than they actually are. I would think they've sold closer to 300-400 than the 90 or so they say they've sold


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Save the whale shark! What next save the sea snail? lol
> View attachment 16046084


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> I guess they do this so people who buy one think they are rarer than they actually are. I would think they've sold closer to 300-400 than the 90 or so they say they've sold


Wait, so they try to mimic Rolex's scarcity politics?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> Should've been the other way around...


lol


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> View attachment 16046112


That's much better with the manta rays!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I have the Tintin, and I paid $180 for it six months ago. It is a nice looking watch, and quite unique. And the movement does looks great through the case back. Certainly, I don't think it is overpriced. Mind you, there was no shipping cost back then. Now that shipping is added, and there are taxes to pay, it is pushing the limits of what it would be worth to me. But I don't think the price is a joke. Did you buy one and regret it, or just not into that kind of look?


I've got a regular sterile phylida speedy aka moonwatch which I bought a year ago, almost exactly to the day. Probably before all the hype. I was thinking of getting the tintin but decided not to as I am the moonwatch fan and find the tintin too fancy. I understand it could be atteactive to some because the original is rare and, well, fancy. Back in August 2020 the speedy was a tad over 150 USD, free shipment. With the discount code it cost me this:








Then phylida understood the hype was there (obviously not because I bought the watch  ) and started playing marketing BS tricks releasing 2-3 watches at a time at much higher prices and creating the demand which otherwise would not have taken place. I believe Phylida have them in stock but if they released the whole batch a) it wouldn't sell that well, b) it would no longer be the object of desire for WUSers and c) it would cause the customers to visit their shop much less frequently. So from the point of view of their marketing strategy it is a clever move. But I don't like being manipulated by smart-ass c*nts. Now, the watch itself. Although it is nice and has a great movement, it is bulkier than the original. I don't have the Omega but compared them at a local AD and the phylida looks 2-3 mm bigger. Compare it to the 41 mm railmaster I built a few days ago using Tandorio parts:















The railmaster is apparently bigger by 1 mm but looks much smaller. Another thing is the pushers, or more specifically the awful recess in the case to acommodate them:








They do look horrible. At least to me. What were Phylida thinking?
And my watch came with beautifully misaligned hands:















Not a big deal I thought until I realised the bastard is a toploader! 
The speedy was my first purchase from phylida. Then I bought a bezel insert for my casio marlin which was supposed to be light blue matte with yellow markers but turned out to be blingy purplish-blue with pink markers. Then came the sub with my favourite nh35 with exceptionally weak lume on the dial, but exceptionally strong lume on the insert and good lume on the hands. Phylida apologised and promised to change misleading photos but of course they never did. I like the sub very much though. When the clasp broke, they sent the replacement in a week. Hats off. The third watch and fourth purchase from them was the pt5000 nttd. I sent it back because everything was misaligned on the watch. Bought a sterile bliger for half the price of the phylida, changed the date wheel to black, put in better seals and cannot be happier. Now waiting for the blue natilus from them. Fifth time lucky??? I hope so. I rarely watch my speedy because I cannot unsee the misaligned hands. And can't be bothered to take it to a watchmaker. And I do prefer my 55 USD corgeut with the thinner bezel&#8230;


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

nyonya said:


> Looking for some advice. I just spent a couple weeks in an area with very high iron levels in the water, and this is what it did to my Willard:
> 
> View attachment 16034008
> 
> ...


Vinegar and water mate! I use that to get bore water stains out!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

No1VIPER said:


> Bliger have gone and made a 62mas homage.
> 
> https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_Af6KBs
> 
> ...


Another MAS? No more MAS, Subs, Turtles, Tunas ECT I'm sick to death off them. I'd like to see some originality from these companies. And since when is 300m 660ft? lol


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> They dropped the price and raised the cost of shipping but the overall cost went from about $241 AUD to $281 AUD recently. I loved the tin tin so much I was still happy to pay that price so recently ordered the moon watch


Actually just rechecked my invoice from the tin tin and I payed $265 total on that so only $16 difference with the way the new pricing works (all in AUD).


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

mougino said:


> A new AliExpress pearl: the GLAMOR MASTER
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice watch


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> That is a nice watch


It's actually not too bad looking! Too bad the name blows...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It's actually not too bad looking! Too bad the name blows...


I think is still not that bad. Imagine skmei or adidies..


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It's actually not too bad looking! Too bad the name blows...


The name is terrible. Glamour Master sounds like female exercise equipment.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Techme said:


> The name is terrible. Glamour Master sounds like female exercise equipment.


ROFLMAO ! Nail - head!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just noticed that one of the newest Pagani Design releases (the "Steve McQueen") is heavily discounted today and tomorrow to $84.99









139.99US $ 80% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Classic Retro Gmt Watch Stainless Steel 200m Waterproof Clock Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Just noticed that one of the newest Pagani Design releases (the "Steve McQueen") is heavily discounted today and tomorrow to $84.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


MUST... NOT... PRESS... 'ORDER'...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Springy Watch said:


> Just noticed that one of the newest Pagani Design releases (the "Steve McQueen") is heavily discounted today and tomorrow to $84.99
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good catch. But it still has those mercedes hands.....


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I like the orangey/salmon one, the nicest 1963 redesigns I've seen in a while. But can't get past that 'Glamor Master'...


----------



## Buramu (Oct 19, 2015)

john_marston said:


> I like the orangey/salmon one, the nicest 1963 redesigns I've seen in a while. But can't get past that 'Glamor Master'...
> View attachment 16046640


Not to mention "pilot chronograph" set in Comic Sans.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Buramu said:


> Not to mention "pilot chronograph" set in Comic Sans.


Only the purest of artisans use Comic Sans.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Only the purest of artisans use Comic Sans.


And glamour masters too


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Got some photos by the seller for the aquanaut homage. It's good enough to get. Supposedly there is a sapphire crystal (at least that's what the sticker says on the sale page in Ali), 40mm so not too huge and an unknown movement (the seller when asked simply said "automatic"). Someone might identify it from the photo. I will probably get it during the sale later in August.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Techme said:


> The name is terrible. Glamour Master sounds like female exercise equipment.


I could live with the name if only they had spelt it 'Glamour' and not 'Glamor'


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I could live with the name if only they had spelt it 'Glamour' and not 'Glamor'


Wasn't that Liberace nickname?


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

crAss said:


> Got some photos by the seller for the aquanaut homage. It's good enough to get. Supposedly there is a sapphire crystal (at least that's what the sticker says on the sale page in Ali), 40mm so not too huge and an unknown movement (the seller when asked simply said "automatic"). Someone might identify it from the photo. I will probably get it during the sale later in August.


Looks like a Seagull ST1612.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> Wasn't that Liberace nickname?
> 
> View attachment 16047111


Absolutely no idea; my mum couldn't stand him!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Vinegar and water mate! I use that to get bore water stains out!


So...what you should definitely NOT do is soak a watch in Biz detergent...because it appears to have completely dissolved the glue holding the bezel insert in place! And while it got rid of some stains on the back of the case, it didn't do anything to fix the color of the bezel markers. White vinegar mixed 1:1 with water also didn't help. Not sure exactly what happened, but it might actually be related to the water in a lake we were swimming in - stained clothes pretty good but the Biz got most of those stains out.

So I guess my only course of action now is to get some bezel glue and reapply it? Never really done any of this stuff. Or, if someone wants a very clean Addiesdive Willard with "special" orange bezel markers, now's your chance!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I received a fitted watch band today that I ordered. Also received another package full of beaded bracelets which I didn't order. Both packages have the same tracking number on them and both say 1 of 1. Both packages say they are 0.41kg but the watch band is definitely not that heavy. Any idea what's going on here? Just the seller accidentally sending me someone else's order as well as my own?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> I received a fitted watch band today that I ordered. Also received another package full of beaded bracelets which I didn't order. Both packages have the same tracking number on them and both say 1 of 1. Both packages say they are 0.41kg but the watch band is definitely not that heavy. Any idea what's going on here? Just the seller accidentally sending me someone else's order as well as my own?


Pics of the beaded bracelets or it didn't happen 
Seriously though, probably a seller mix-up but that's a first... usually you have products missing, never saw the opposite!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> Pics of the beaded bracelets or it didn't happen
> Seriously though, probably a seller mix-up but that's a first... usually you have products missing, never saw the opposite!


20 of them, all the same, plus that white ball thing. Kind of weird.


----------



## Ozludo (Oct 4, 2020)

Might be a brushing scam? Seems unlikely given the size of the parcel, but may be deliberate to defeat Amazon's countermeasures.








Brushing (e-commerce) - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I received a fitted watch band today that I ordered. Also received another package full of beaded bracelets which I didn't order. Both packages have the same tracking number on them and both say 1 of 1. Both packages say they are 0.41kg but the watch band is definitely not that heavy. Any idea what's going on here? Just the seller accidentally sending me someone else's order as well as my own?


I had something similar happen earlier this year. Got a watch strap in one parcel, and some miniature plastic decorative umbrellas that I hadn't ordered in another parcel. Both had the same tracking number and weight. No idea how it happened, but wondered if it was a hiccup in their new "combined delivery" system while bugs were being ironed out. Given that the umbrellas looked like they cost a couple of dollars, I just threw them out.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ozludo said:


> Might be a brushing scam? Seems unlikely given the size of the parcel, but may be deliberate to defeat Amazon's countermeasures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It turns out that "Brushing' was almost certainly a hoax, and never really happened. Mostly, it was to do with delays in drop shipping: people ordered stuff on Amazon expecting it to be delivered from a local supplier in days, forgot about it, then were surprised by an order from China appearing two months later. In fact, if you click the link you posted, there is a "Resolution" section at the bottom that says after investigation the USDA never found any actual cases of "brushing".


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

Techme said:


> The name is terrible. Glamour Master sounds like female exercise equipment.


The word _glamour_ comes to English from * Scots*, the English language as spoken in Scotland. In the early 1700s, Scots altered the English word _grammar_ to create _glamer_ or _glamour_; it meant "a magic spell." Literacy was still associated with sorcery. _Glamor_ is another spelling. All derive from _gramarie_, Old French for magical science.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Londo Mollari said:


> The word _glamour_ comes to English from * Scots*, the English language as spoken in Scotland. In the early 1700s, Scots altered the English word _grammar_ to create _glamer_ or _glamour_; it meant "a magic spell." Literacy was still associated with sorcery. _Glamor_ is another spelling. All derive from _gramarie_, Old French for magical science.


Thou shalt knowe how to tell the tim. 
😎


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

New release:
Steeldive Yema homage in bronze
US $352.00 59%OFF | STEELDIVE Brand SD1966S 120 Clicks Bezel C3 Green Luminous NH35 200M Sapphire Glass Automatic Mens Bronze Dive Watches








300.14US $ 57% OFF|STEELDIVE Brand SD1966S 120 Clicks Bezel C3 Green Luminous NH35 200M Sapphire Glass Automatic Mens Bronze Dive Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













And also a Sea Dweller: 
US $213.31 71%OFF | STEELDIVE SD1964 New Arrival 2021 Oversize 45.4mm Stainless Steel 1000M Waterproof NH35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch with Valve








179.4US $ 70% OFF|Steeldive Sd1964 New Arrival 2021 Oversize 45.4mm Stainless Steel 1000m Waterproof Nh35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch With Valve - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> It turns out that "Brushing' was almost certainly a hoax, and never really happened. Mostly, it was to do with delays in drop shipping: people ordered stuff on Amazon expecting it to be delivered from a local supplier in days, forgot about it, then were surprised by an order from China appearing two months later. In fact, if you click the link you posted, there is a "Resolution" section at the bottom that says after investigation the USDA never found any actual cases of "brushing".


I would disagree that it does happen. Just a few weeks ago, I received about a dozen packages from Amazon that I never ordered. While I never got seeds, I did get random items I never shopped for and have never been on any wishlist. No family member or friend said they ordered these as a gifts when asked. They included wiffleballs, a massager, American flag pendants, a stand for charging an Apple Watch, AirPods, and an iPhone, a computer sound bar, motion detector lights, a travel coffee mug, a pet odor diffuser, a USB-C computer hub, and a bunch of other random stuff. Every item did have a label with a common barcode and labeling format, which leads me to believe these all came from a common reseller.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I like the orangey/salmon one, the nicest 1963 redesigns I've seen in a while. But can't get past that 'Glamor Master'...
> View attachment 16046640


Other than the nomenclature, that really does look good---including the color as you already noted! I wish it was in me to overlook it. Unfortunately, once seen, it can never be unseen!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Other than the nomenclature, that really does look good---including the color as you already noted! I wish it was in me to overlook it. Unfortunately, once seen, it can never be unseen!


Still second best to Phylida. I can't abide by no brands and I can't abide by STD-themed brands either. I can't wait for the day Phylida will offer custom dials.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

percysmith said:


> Still second best to Phylida. I can't abide by no brands and I can't abide by STD-themed brands either. I can't wait for the day Phylida will offer custom dials.


I actually heard they may be re-branding soon. the name doesn't both me any more...but when it first came out it did a bit...Fi-lida.....now I pronounce it Fl-ee-duh and it sounds much better.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

30.54US $ 35% OFF|2020 Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury TACTO Sports Watches Steel Case Rubber Strap Rotated Military Wrist Watch Relogios Masculinos|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














$29 with rotating bezel and screw in back case?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

158.97US $ 50% OFF|Vintage Sports Watch Men 36mm Pilot Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Top Brand 100m Diver Watches Dome Glass Luminous Homage - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Those who looks for vintage 36mm mechanical watch...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Triton9 said:


> 158.97US $ 50% OFF|Vintage Sports Watch Men 36mm Pilot Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Top Brand 100m Diver Watches Dome Glass Luminous Homage - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Great find, thanks.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Does anyone know what the relationship is between Sugess and Glamor Master? Or, even if there is a relationship since I am finding them linked in some manner?


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

Has anyone seen a fully lumed dial for an NH35 on AliX with a 28.5mm dial? A search isn’t turning up much. I’m looking for one for a project but would even buy the whole watch if it were cheap enough. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> Does anyone know what the relationship is between Sugess and Glamor Master? Or, even if there is a relationship since I am finding them linked in some manner?


Same owner. They also own that brand that was posted here a few days ago with the starfish logo. It reminds of Patrick the Starfish from SpongeBob.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone pulled the trigger on one of these ?








129.0US $ |Timexq – montre de plongée automatique rétro MASTER, design original, G SERIES | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





I find the black dial one very appealing, but I'm not sure about these 14mm, so if anyone has seen one in the flesh (or will see one in the following days), that'd be great


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Other than the nomenclature, that really does look good---including the color as you already noted! I wish it was in me to overlook it. Unfortunately, once seen, it can never be unseen!


We should all write to them to give feedback that we like their product, but that the name holds us back. That'll give us a chance at getting what we want next production run.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

konax said:


> New release:
> Steeldive Yema homage in bronze
> US $352.00 59%OFF | STEELDIVE Brand SD1966S 120 Clicks Bezel C3 Green Luminous NH35 200M Sapphire Glass Automatic Mens Bronze Dive Watches
> 
> ...


Nice! That Yema homage catches my eye.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

interloper07 said:


> Has anyone seen a fully lumed dial for an NH35 on AliX with a 28.5mm dial? A search isn't turning up much. I'm looking for one for a project but would even buy the whole watch if it were cheap enough.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well there is this kinda weird one I have been watching... 








4.92US $ 15% OFF|Enamel 28.5mm Watch Dial SKX007 Modified Non logo Dial with Green Luminous Watch Accessories Suitable for NH35 Movement|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Just realized Ali adds VAT automatically to the regular price now. It’s not done at the checkout but is actually added to the regular price irrespective of what an item costs. So if it is over 150 euros, VAT is added anyway. It seems that the recent regulations between China and the EU was a good excuse to boost prices.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

JojX said:


> Just realized Ali adds VAT automatically to the regular price now. It's not done at the checkout but is actually added to the regular price irrespective of what an item costs. So if it is over 150 euros, VAT is added anyway. It seems that the recent regulations between China and the EU was a good excuse to boost prices.


In Australia it gets added at checkout.


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

16610LV said:


> Well there is this kinda weird one I have been watching...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really cool, but it's not really what I'm going for. I've been looking for a simple 3-6-9, field type, or pilot type fully lumed dial with black numerals or indices. The Bay doesn't really return many hits. There doesn't seem to be much out there like this in the Seiko mod world either.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Techme said:


> In Australia it gets added at checkout.


I'm just wondering what it's like in other EU countries?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

JojX said:


> Just realized Ali adds VAT automatically to the regular price now. It's not done at the checkout but is actually added to the regular price irrespective of what an item costs. So if it is over 150 euros, VAT is added anyway. It seems that the recent regulations between China and the EU was a good excuse to boost prices.


I take it back. Confusing as it is, the price is adjusted at checkout. So instead of adding the tax to the items costing less that 150 eur, it is deduced for those costing more than 150 eur.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Triton9 said:


> 30.54US $ 35% OFF|2020 Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury TACTO Sports Watches Steel Case Rubber Strap Rotated Military Wrist Watch Relogios Masculinos|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I'd prefer it if it said TACO...

Sent from my phone. Pleez excuse typos


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Has anyone pulled the trigger on one of these ?
> 
> ...


On August 2, I ordered the blue dial/pepsi bezel and asked for the steel bracelet. It was shipped a few days later using an NL tracking number (Netherlands) instead of the usual - for me - SG (Singapore Post); no shipping update yet, unfortunately. My only hesitancy with the order was the hardlex crystal.


----------



## SerhiyKa (Dec 10, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I like the orangey/salmon one, the nicest 1963 redesigns I've seen in a while. But can't get past that 'Glamor Master'...
> View attachment 16046640


Can you give the link to this one?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

80.83US $ 53% OFF|Cadisen New Men Mechanical Watch Olive Green Palm Motif Dial Top Brand Luxury Automatic Watch 100m Waterproof Gift Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> 80.83US $ 53% OFF|Cadisen New Men Mechanical Watch Olive Green Palm Motif Dial Top Brand Luxury Automatic Watch 100m Waterproof Gift Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I've got one of these coming in for review soon.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

SerhiyKa said:


> Can you give the link to this one?











479.35US $ |Watch Stainless Steel Sapphire Waterproof St1901 Business - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Has anybody bought one of these "Tsar Bomba" homages to Richard Mille watches? This morning, I saw a post on Facebook by somebody who bought one and was very pleased with it. Until recently, I wasn't interested in this style of watch, but I must admit that it would be something very different from the rest of my collection.



Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody bought one of these "Tsar Bomba" homages to Richard Mille watches? This morning, I saw a post on Facebook by somebody who bought one and was very pleased with it. Until recently, I wasn't interested in this style of watch, but I must admit that it would be something very different from the rest of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


Not really my style but they are surppost to be reasonably well made Spingy and I've seen them on Aliexpress for years so they must be half decent! Get that Red one









Sent from my CPH2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> I take it back. Confusing as it is, the price is adjusted at checkout. So instead of adding the tax to the items costing less that 150 eur, it is deduced for those costing more than 150 eur.


AliExpress changed the policy very recently. Until a few days ago, prices were shown without VAT and there was a message beneath them saying "VAT will be added at checkout". Recently, the message changed to "Price includes VAT". This was a very confusing change at first, since it was unannounced and looked like prices had gone up quite a bit, until I noticed the modified message.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> AliExpress changed the policy very recently. Until a few days ago, prices were shown without VAT and there was a message beneath them saying "VAT will be added at checkout". Recently, the message changed to "Price includes VAT". This was a very confusing change at first, since it was unannounced and looked like prices had gone up quite a bit, until I noticed the modified message.


In France I still have "VAT added at payment" everywhere  strange...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Full review of Tsar Bomba Chronographe. (you can follow to help the channel


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> In France I still have "VAT added at payment" everywhere  strange...


Until Sunday it was just like that for me, but now looks like this


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Until Sunday it was just like that for me, but now looks like this
> 
> View attachment 16049802


I just checked and the Android app still shows "VAT added at payment" but the website shows price including VAT... Maybe they need to update the app.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> On August 2, I ordered the blue dial/pepsi bezel and asked for the steel bracelet. It was shipped a few days later using an NL tracking number (Netherlands) instead of the usual - for me - SG (Singapore Post); no shipping update yet, unfortunately. My only hesitancy with the order was the hardlex crystal.


I feel you mate, when you order a watch, it's hard to wait for an unknown amount of time, but I believe it's also part of the fun ordering a chinese watch !

I'm interested in the black dial/blue bezel. I like the bracelet, but as my wrist is very thin, most of the time, I can't take off as many links as I would like... That would be the first point i'd like to check before ordering. And as I said, that 14mm thickness bothers me a little bit. If there's a domed crystal, the watch may not appear that thick, so, there again, if someone had one, that could be a big help for me to make my decision 

Could you post some pictures of it when you get it please ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> Full review of Tsar Bomba Chronographe. (you can follow to help the channel


Nice. Thanks for that. A really detailed and non-sponsored review. I have subscribed to the channel.

So, in summary, most Richard Mille homages are poor quality copies, but this is a pretty good quality homage which takes inspiration from Richard Mille without being a replica. Almost everything works properly and is made well (except fr minor things, such as a few fake screws on the case for decoration). The construction uses better materials than most (except for the plastic pushers for the chronograph), and the finishing is exceptional for such a low cost watch. The curve of the case and sapphire crystal make it hug to the wrist comfortably. Even the box it comes in is surprisingly high quality given the price. It is also a new watch, only having been released a few months ago. The only downside is that it is (no surprise) very big, and so is no good for smaller wrists. All in all, a pretty positive review.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Just updated iOS app:


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

BTW just cone across this beauty:









US $667.27 65％ Off | Jin Guanchen Tin Bronze Small Bronze Flower Retro Luminous 39mm Mechanical Diving Watch Male








1550.0US $ |Jin Guanchen Tin Bronze Small Bronze Flower Retro Luminous 39mm Mechanical Diving Watch Male|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Overpriced but what a beauty&#8230;


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JojX said:


> BTW just cone across this beauty:
> View attachment 16049875
> 
> 
> ...


Overpriced :-(


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> 1550.0US $ |Jin Guanchen Tin Bronze Small Bronze Flower Retro Luminous 39mm Mechanical Diving Watch Male|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


LOL!! 
But they got balls tho, to think they can get away with charging that much.
Well, good luck to them.


----------



## ondris (Feb 1, 2015)

Hello,

Do you guys have any recomendations for a TRUE bronze buckle on Ali (22mm)?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Just arrived...me likes 

Special thanks to @javak810i for posting pics and titling the balance.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ondris said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you guys have any recomendations for a TRUE bronze buckle on Ali (22mm)?


Doesn't exist AFAIK. I stand corrected, thanks to the posters below


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Now add a bolo and you are in business.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

JojX said:


> BTW just cone across this beauty:
> View attachment 16049875
> 
> 
> ...


Someone posted it on reddit in r/ChineseWatches as a Hruodland @269$ - I very doubt this bizarro name (Jin Guanchen) actually exists, so maybe that explains the delirious price.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Someone posted it on reddit in r/ChineseWatches as a Hruodland @269$ - I very doubt this bizarro name (Jin Guanchen) actually exists, so maybe that explains the delirious price.


1. Set up one store, price your item expensive. 
2.Set up another store, label the same item in a more normal price range. 
3. Your always price comparing customers think they find a bargain. 
4.Profit!









New Version Hruodland Bronze watch Super Swiss C3 lume sapphire crystal


San Martin major in qualitied diving stainless steel watches, bronze watches.




www.skbwatches.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

ondris said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you guys have any recomendations for a TRUE bronze buckle on Ali (22mm)?


AU $13.52 20%OFF | Bronze Buckle 18 20 22 24MM For PAM111 441 Simple Watch Clasp Accessories, Suitable For Leather Rubber Strap Buckle








8.88US $ 26% OFF|Bronze Buckle 18 20 22 24MM For PAM111 441 Simple Watch Clasp Accessories, Suitable For Leather Rubber Strap Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

So what's the deal with all this tactical frog stuff? Is it true that if you post about it you get a big discount or something? It looks like a mediocre watch to me.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

ondris said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you guys have any recomendations for a TRUE bronze buckle on Ali (22mm)?


I've bought 18mm and 20mm but there are other sizes available. Good quality but mind you the thingy that is used to fasten it (is there a name for it???) is a bit on the chubby side so you might need to adjust the holes.

US $11.49 45％ Off | Watch Buckle Clacp 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Bronze Brass Watchband Clasp Buckles Wristwatch Repair Tool Accessory








9.34US $ 45% OFF|Watch Buckle Clacp 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Bronze Brass Watchband Clasp Buckles Wristwatch Repair Tool Accessory - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Tactical frog will come with an update on their bezels


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

ondris said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you guys have any recomendations for a TRUE bronze buckle on Ali (22mm)?


Here's a couple.









6.9US $ |100% Bronze Brass made Screws / Pin Clasp 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm 26mm Buckle Replace Watches Accessories for rubber leather watch|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com













Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> So what's the deal with all this tactical frog stuff? Is it true that if you post about it you get a big discount or something? It looks like a mediocre watch to me.


On a german forum a user reported that they got a discount just by asking the seller. the final price then was a bit under under 150 Euro, which means they had to pay additional tax in the checkout. With these taxes paid, they are now hoping not to get harassed by the custom office nor have to pay other (un)expected extra surprise fees on delivery.

It probably never hurt to ask a seller for some discount (coupon). now and then i come across reports that buyers had successfully done it.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

ondris said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you guys have any recomendations for a TRUE bronze buckle on Ali (22mm)?


These two links posted are for brass ones, not bronze, but if you check the store ("zhong company store") they offer a couple made of real CuSn8 bronze. I bought from them before and they are legit.
Examples:
US $15.26 20%OFF | Cusn8 Bronze Clasp 20 22 24 26MM Vintage Pure Copper Bracelet Clasp, PAM111 441 Soft Classic Clasp








12.4US $ 20% OFF|Cusn8 Bronze Clasp 20 22 24 26MM Vintage Pure Copper Bracelet Clasp, PAM111 441 Soft Classic Clasp|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




US $16.65 18%OFF | CUSN8 Oxidized Bronze Buckle 22MM 24MM 26MM Skull Design Buckle, Bronze Watch Accessories, Leather Strap Buckle








12.37US $ 25% OFF|CUSN8 Oxidized Bronze Buckle 22MM 24MM 26MM Skull Design Buckle, Bronze Watch Accessories, Leather Strap Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




US $17.85 18%OFF | Cusn8 Bronze Buckle Suitable For Pilot Pure Copper Watch Buckle, 20MM 22MM Solid Copper Buckle








13.27US $ 25% OFF|Cusn8 Bronze Buckle Suitable For Pilot Pure Copper Watch Buckle, 20MM 22MM Solid Copper Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

john_marston said:


> So what's the deal with all this tactical frog stuff? Is it true that if you post about it you get a big discount or something? It looks like a mediocre watch to me.


You get 20$ back if you mention this website and then report back to them. Or so they say&#8230;








★Limited Time Deal★ Tactical Frog Sub 300T Diving Watch V1


Tactical Frog Sub 300T Watches Are On Sale. It is available in 6 dial colors with a unidirectional rotating bezel with depth indication in meters. Enjoy free shipping in Watchdives.com




watchdives.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

spacecat said:


> Tactical frog will come with an update on their bezels


Damn, my finger was hovering over the 'buy' button but I might just hold out now for the new version. I wonder when they'll become available?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> So what's the deal with all this tactical frog stuff? Is it true that if you post about it you get a big discount or something? It looks like a mediocre watch to me.


It's the first time I've seen an affordable Doxa homage. Nice to see them moving away from _yawn_ Rolex _yawn_.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New NH35 diver from yet again another new brand: (it doesn't look half bad!)








































42 mm diameter, 13 mm thick, 22 mm lugs, sapphire crystal.








149.97US $ 50% OFF|Sports Watch Men Retro Automatic Mechanical Watches Mens Nh35 Movement Luxury 200m Diver 42mm Sapphire Luminous Wristwatch 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> (it doesn't look half bad!)


because it's homaging (copying even?) Christopher Ward lol


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

My Phylida Speedmaster homage came today but when I went to hand wind it the mechanism just started slipping immediately. I looked at the case back and can see a screw that has come loose. Any chance screwing this back in would fix it or is it more likely the movement is damaged already?









Spewing I'll probably have to send this back now.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Ok, I confirmed they were happy for me to open it up and screw it back in to see if that fixes it and they were. Good news, that fixed it. Everything functions as it should now, chronograph included.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Glad you got it fixed. Was that screw a movement flaw or an assembly flaw?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Glad you got it fixed. Was that screw a movement flaw or an assembly flaw?


I'm not sure, I'm guessing a movement flaw.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I just heard from Watchdives who apparently are the ones producing the watch. They are not going to start production any time soon on the new inner/outer bezel


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody bought one of these "Tsar Bomba" homages to Richard Mille watches? This morning, I saw a post on Facebook by somebody who bought one and was very pleased with it. Until recently, I wasn't interested in this style of watch, but I must admit that it would be something very different from the rest of my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


just purchased the black quartz chrono for $160 with tax. Should be arriving towards end of month.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Here it is on a slightly different curved end strap to the one I have my Tin Tin on. Again, I needed to put a bit of window sealing tape on the lower half of the curved end to make it fit firmly.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

alihomages said:


> just purchased the black quartz chrono for $160 with tax. Should be arriving towards end of month.


I think the CIGA Design Z Series might be a better bet, even if it isn't an exact RM knockoff. The company that makes them is Xiaomi, and they also produce Youpin TwentySeventeen watches, the Mi Band fitness series, and several higher quality electronic and consumer goods.









259.0US $ |Ciga Design Z Series Skeleton Automatic Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Case Sapphire Crystal Silicone Strap(with Two Straps)) - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

JojX said:


> Thou shalt knowe how to tell the tim.
> 😎


tyme


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> New NH35 diver from yet again another new brand: (it doesn't look half bad!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this one has been out for around 6 months, I've had it in my Watch List. More out of ,as I already own the CWard this is almost a copy of. I bet the ridiculous, made up name on the dial turns prospective buyers off. During that prior to the last sale it received quite a large price drop as sales were nonexistent, and the price was very optimistic.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

San Martin SN039 has just arrived. Put it on a shark mesh because the original strap it came with has to be cut to size:















Seems like an original design inspired by Omega Baby Ploprof. The watch is a stunner. Slightly disapoointing bezel action with a bit of backplay, something I wouldn't expect of SM. I am seriously considering brushing the polished parts. There is something in the watch that worries me: the crown, when screwed down, protrudes by a notch which probably means the stem is a hait too long. Do you think it might affect water resistance? I'm planning to use it as a holiday beater.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> I bet the *ridiculous, made up name *on the dial turns prospective buyers off.


What, SEIG?
Some might say it's ridiculous. It's a hamster wheel!!


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

After a little salt and vinegar patina , and 4days surfing, here IS my "luwenor Submersible"














except the pdv caseback and Buckle , the Brand 😁, it's a vert nice bronze hommage!


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

pedro13 said:


> After a little salt and vinegar patina , and 4days surfing, here IS my "luwenor Submersible"
> View attachment 16051938
> View attachment 16051940
> except the pdv caseback and Buckle , the Brand 😁, it's a vert nice bronze hommage!


Homage?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I think the CIGA Design Z Series might be a better bet, even if it isn't an exact RM knockoff. The company that makes them is Xiaomi, and they also produce Youpin TwentySeventeen watches, the Mi Band fitness series, and several higher quality electronic and consumer goods.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I so agree----here's mine in titanium:


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> 80.83US $ 53% OFF|Cadisen New Men Mechanical Watch Olive Green Palm Motif Dial Top Brand Luxury Automatic Watch 100m Waterproof Gift Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Here is the Parnis version of this watch at a lower price @: 39.5mm PARNIS GREEN PALM dial luminous date window Automatic movement men's watch sapphire glass It is offered w/choice of movement and both are priced lower than Cadisen. Give it a try Houston if you haven't already.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Here is the Parnis version of this watch at a lower price @: 39.5mm PARNIS GREEN PALM dial luminous date window Automatic movement men's watch sapphire glass It is offered w/choice of movement and both are priced lower than Cadisen. Give it a try Houston if you haven't already.


I have to agree here. I have reviewed both (kind of) and came away more impressed with the parnis. it's got a nicer looking case, better finished, and the proportions are spot on. slightly smaller 39mm case, and 20mm lug width vs the 40mm and 22mm lug width of the cadisen.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

mougino said:


> New NH35 diver from yet again another new brand: (it doesn't look half bad!)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Techme said:


> I think this one has been out for around 6 months, I've had it in my Watch List. More out of ,as I already own the CWard this is almost a copy of. I bet the ridiculous, made up name on the dial turns prospective buyers off. During that prior to the last sale it received quite a large price drop as sales were nonexistent, and the price was very optimistic.





Chronopolis said:


> What, SEIG?
> Some might say it's ridiculous. It's a hamster wheel!!
> View attachment 16051803


Not ridiculous IMO but obscure and misspelled, it should be _Sieg Flamma_ not Seig Flamma (a common mistake for those who know English but not German).

Flamma was a Syrian gladiator of the Roman Empire under Hadrian. Ancient historians recorded the names of only two slaves, Epictetus and Spartacus. We know of Flamma through his tombstone in Sicily.










Flamma, Secutor [big guy], age 30, 34 fights, 21 wins, 9 draws, 4 losses pardoned [thumbs up], born in Syria, Delicatus made this for his worthy comrade-in-arms.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

From last year same position as CW logo.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

D.Sanko said:


> I just heard from Watchdives who apparently are the ones producing the watch. They are not going to start production any time soon on the new inner/outer bezel


Just noticed that they took the video of the updated/corrected bezel offline. Probably realized that this information out there will hinder the sale of their stock with the tachymetre bezel.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> From last year same position as CW logo.
> 
> View attachment 16052541


I think that one is a Photoshop.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

I've looked but Ali is tough to search IMHO. Anyone know of a replacement clasp like this one available from Aliexpress?








Milled with micro adjustments AND push button divers extension.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> I've looked but Ali is tough to search IMHO. Anyone know of a replacement clasp like this one available from Aliexpress?
> View attachment 16053069
> 
> Milled with micro adjustments AND push button divers extension.


I've not seen them on AliExpress before. Funnily enough, I've just reviewed another microbrand watch with the same clasp though.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

No1VIPER said:


> I've not seen them on AliExpress before. Funnily enough, I've just reviewed another microbrand watch with the same clasp though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've seen them on a handfull of new micros recently. Id love to put one on several watches.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> Yes, I've seen them on a handfull of new micros recently. Id love to put one on several watches.


I'm sure they'll probably crop up on there soon.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Desk-bound said:


> Merkur's latest release
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh. I like it. Wonder how easy a swap for acrylic or sapphire would be (and cost)?

The 14mm seems thick but if that includes the domed crystal I don't think that's bad for 200M WR.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Docrwm said:


> I've looked but Ali is tough to search IMHO. Anyone know of a replacement clasp like this one available from Aliexpress?
> View attachment 16053069
> 
> Milled with micro adjustments AND push button divers extension.


Long Island Watch sells them.









Stainless Steel two-button ratcheting clasp with six positions, brushed #CLASP-03


Stainless Steel two-button ratcheting clasp with six positions, Brushed for Islander 22mm end link bracelets. #clasp-03




longislandwatch.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> I've looked but Ali is tough to search IMHO. Anyone know of a replacement clasp like this one available from Aliexpress?
> View attachment 16053069
> 
> Milled with micro adjustments AND push button divers extension.


This buckle came out of almost a factory. We made two sizes of 20 and 22 in the early days, but some customers reported that it was too long, so I only made it once. In addition, his slope is difficult to match two or three quarters neatly.


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Just arrived...me likes
> 
> Special thanks to @javak810i for posting pics and titling the balance.
> View attachment 16050287
> View attachment 16050288


Nice, good choice 

It was a steal for the price


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> I've looked but Ali is tough to search IMHO. Anyone know of a replacement clasp like this one available from Aliexpress?
> View attachment 16053069
> 
> Milled with micro adjustments AND push button divers extension.


My katest purchase (San Martin SN039) came equipped with this clasp. I replaced it imnediately for a cheap pressed one (seiko type). The clasp is MASSIVE - which I believe defeats the object, and was protruding on both sides of my 7 inch wrist. It gad lots of rough edges including the pin that literally hurt the wrist (I like my watches fitted - not too tight but definitely not loose) and the extention effectively worked one way - you could make the strap / bracelet looser but any conact with the body would put it back to normal. So a big no from me. A few pics for reference The first two show you how much mesh is left if you have a 7 inch wrist, the other two show the clasp next to the regular one


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Docrwm said:


> I've looked but Ali is tough to search IMHO. Anyone know of a replacement clasp like this one available from Aliexpress?
> View attachment 16053069
> 
> Milled with micro adjustments AND push button divers extension.


Milled with ratchet micro adjust and diver extension.









17.38US $ 40% OFF|Watchbands Clasp For Rolex Daytona Submariner Yacht-master Watch Accessories 16mm Stainless Steel Fine-tuning Pull Button Buckle - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

JojX said:


> My katest purchase (San Martin SN039) came equipped with this clasp. I replaced it imnediately for a cheap pressed one (seiko type). The clasp is MASSIVE - which I believe defeats the object, and was protruding on both sides of my 7 inch wrist. It gad lots of rough edges including the pin that literally hurt the wrist (I like my watches fitted - not too tight but definitely not loose) and the extention effectively worked one way - you could make the strap / bracelet looser but any conact with the body would put it back to normal. So a big no from me. A few pics for reference The first two show you how much mesh is left if you have a 7 inch wrist, the other two show the clasp next to the regular one
> View attachment 16053470
> View attachment 16053471
> View attachment 16053473
> View attachment 16053474


Why did you go for a pressed clasp rather than a milled one like this? They're still cheap.









6.87US $ 16% OFF|18mm 20mm 22mm 316L Stainless Steel Fold Safety Clasp Buckle Clasp Fit Seiko Dive Watch|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Milled with ratchet micro adjust and diver extension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are good. I have a few of them.

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> I so agree----here's mine in titanium:
> 
> View attachment 16051960


I must admit, I've looked at these more than a few times, but they always look almost unreadable!

M


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

No1VIPER said:


> Why did you go for a pressed clasp rather than a milled one like this? They're still cheap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just personal preference. I know milled clasps are valued highly on this forum and elsewhere but I find pressed ones more comfortable. With the pressed clasp the bracelet kinda disappears from my wrist - in time I don't feel I'm wearing a watch whereas with the milled clasp I nearly always have some sort of discomfort. And the pressed one weighs less. I know I'm in the minority in this department but as I said it's just personal preference. I also like alu bezel inserts more than the ceramic ones


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

JojX said:


> Just personal preference. I know milled clasps are valued highly on this forum and elsewhere but I find pressed ones more comfortable. With the pressed clasp the bracelet kinda disappears from my wrist - in time I don't feel I'm wearing a watch whereas with the milled clasp I nearly always have some sort of discomfort. And the pressed one weighs less. I know I'm in the minority in this department but as I said it's just personal preference. I also like alu bezel inserts more than the ceramic ones


That's fair enough. So you're more into the retro vintage style then?

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Vintage or modern vintage it seems. My most comfortable bracelet is a rattly old seiko snx123 with the clasp I wouldnt even dare show here  
But I don’t mind domed sapphires, bakelite like glass bezel inserts and 200m WR


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

snowman40 said:


> I must admit, I've looked at these more than a few times, but they always look almost unreadable!
> 
> M


I also have a z-series Ciga Design watch, and you are right, they are almost unreadable. At least, mine was when on the black strap that was originally supplied with it. Weirdly, when I switched it to the red strap, which matches the red on the hands, it became instantly easy to read the time. I was astonished by the change in readability.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I also have a z-series Ciga Design watch, and you are right, they are almost unreadable. At least, mine was when on the black strap that was originally supplied with it. Weirdly, when I switched it to the red strap, which matches the red on the hands, it became instantly easy to read the time. I was astonished by the change in readability.


Some posts ago you mentioned Tsar Bobma. Have you pulled the trigger yet? I'm considering the VK version and hoping I'll be able to unsee the utterly stupid brand name.


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

My turn to share an awfully frustrating Ali Xperience. Sadly with one of our liked and esteemed brand. I bought the san martin kanagawa in the end of June. The stock was in Belgium and I live in Belgium so the shipping seems straightforward. Sadly, I still have not received anything.

The shipping company states it is delivered (statement contains my family name written instead of a signature). My guess is that the deliveryman whether gave the package at a wrong address (I have checked with all my neighbours) or allocated it to himself. No fault of San Martin in this.

However, the frustration comes from the communication with their after sales service…

I did raise a dispute in AliX system but it was closed 2 days after it was opened in the favour of the seller because the tracking was showing “delivered” (the dispute system was showing that I had 7 days to bring up new argument/proof but this was not respected). Didn’t matter to them that it wasn’t delivered to me (not my signature).

I contacted back San Martin after the dispute was closed, they said “sorry, we will help you”. They asked me to contact DHL. The trick here is that the shipping company was GLS. Anyway, San Martin insisted that I would contact DHL. More than a month of Kafkaesque communication with San Martin (got a statement by mail from DHL that it wasn’t their package, then was asked for a form, was asked to call the Belgian post, etc.), to finally get them to contact GLS services (which is the company mentioned in the AliX tracking system). Supposedly, they contacted them by now. But I still do not have my watch nor information about their supposed communication with the shipping company…

I am hesitating between culture/system differences, which complicates the communication (both seller/buyer and seller/shipping company) to solve this kind of problems or an intention from the seller to make the process last so long that the people just give up (asking me to contact the wrong shipping company, asking me to contact the shipping company when the said shipping company says it the seller who has to contact them, etc.). At the moment, I tend to think it is the second option. Which is sad as San Martin seemed more professional and reliable in their communication and management than perhaps some other sellers on aliexpress.

This happened to me once with Amazon and the matter was dealt with after one mail and a phone call.

I also remember someone from the forum had a similar issue with escapement time (the watch has been stolen during the shipment and he received an empty box). But that found a happy ending has Escapement Time sent back a watch to that person. I don’t know if escapement time did this at their loss as a commercial gesture or if they were able to recover the worth of the watch through insurance or anything like this. I would have expected San Martin (which to my understanding is a bigger structure) to have a similar behaviour instead of being evasive.

I guess there isn’t much to do at this point (the credit card I paid with does not offer protection for online shopping) but If anybody has idea … Or tips for people to protect themselves from similar situation in the future.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

caktaylor said:


> Long Island Watch sells them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. I had looked at them but 4x the cost of a rather nice Aliexpress bracelet isn't attractive to me.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> Milled with ratchet micro adjust and diver extension.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks but these dimensions make it a no go for any of my bracelets. Unless someone can tell me how these work on standard bracelets with 18-20mm attachment points.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> Some posts ago you mentioned Tsar Bobma. Have you pulled the trigger yet? I'm considering the VK version and hoping I'll be able to unsee the utterly stupid brand name.


I haven't bought it yet. Tsar Bomba is indeed a weird name, but at least it means something (the name of the biggest ever atomic bomb), unlike many Chinese brands which seem to have no meaning at all.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

snowman40 said:


> I must admit, I've looked at these more than a few times, but they always look almost unreadable!
> 
> M


Of course, its a skeleton. They are more for show than practicality however, the red strap tends to pull the red hands right out and after wearing it for a short time, you become accustomed to reading it. But, I do agree that without the red strap, black for instance, that is another story.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Is there anybody else here in the Czech republic who has successfully bought something priced 150 euros or less since the 1st July (and so paid sales tax with the purchase)?

Have you been able to somehow get the Czech customs office to recognise that DPH (sales tax) has already been paid? I cannot figure out how to do it.

The new website (celnicka.cz) for dealing with the Czech customs office only seems to accept endless (and hard to find) details about the parcel you are expecting (price paid, shipping cost, weight, materials used, etc) so that DPH can be calculated and then paid by you. Obviously, I don't want to end up paying sales tax twice. There must a way to avoid doing that.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

it's funny how even some of these pricier micro brands can basically just be glorified AliExpress watches, with their rebranded Ali clasps and using factories similar to those that San Martin etc use.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

borka_ said:


> My turn to share an awfully frustrating Ali Xperience. Sadly with one of our liked and esteemed brand. I bought the san martin kanagawa in the end of June. The stock was in Belgium and I live in Belgium so the shipping seems straightforward. Sadly, I still have not received anything.
> 
> The shipping company states it is delivered (statement contains my family name written instead of a signature). My guess is that the deliveryman whether gave the package at a wrong address (I have checked with all my neighbours) or allocated it to himself. No fault of San Martin in this.
> 
> ...


I was in your shoes but for a lot less $$$...a rubber strap that clearly showed delivered to another address, the city is 450km away from me, no street name similarity or possible postal code error.
Aliex in their infinite idiocy closed the dispute same as yours..."item delivered".
I tried in vain to raise a CSR online, but the diabolical system is designed to prevent you from ever each a human...no dice.
My time was worth more than 5$ so I gave up (I'm usually stubborn, but this was Kafkian).

If I was you, I would still try to get a hold of Aliex (Google ways of bypassing Eva)...and next time use a CC that has protection, otherwise you're SOL....Aliex "protection" is more of an illusion, my success rate is below 50%.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

walpow said:


> I did it. Will report back when I get it ... and when I do something with it.


The "it" referred to in my earlier post was one of those acrylic cases that popped up like mushrooms on Ali. It came a few days ago and this morning I used it as a receptacle for a bunch of parts I've accumulated that I didn't think I'd ever use in a real build: a gray sunburst Ali dial, some random hands, and a 7S26 that came out of a Seiko 5.

The thing has zero water resistance. Oddly enough, it has a 120-click bezel. Which moves if you even look at it too hard. I put it on a Hadley-Roma cordura strap, but it'll probably end up on one of some absolute schlock space-themed straps coming from Ali.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

BiDen 0321 simple but decent field style watch


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

So here's the new Frog Sub 300T. 
the bezel alignment is quite poor, but other than that. Everything seems to run smoothly. 
nice threading on the screw down crown. Bezel runs firm with close to zero back play.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D.Sanko said:


> So here's the new Frog Sub 300T.
> the bezel alignment is quite poor, but other than that. Everything seems to run smoothly.
> nice threading on the screw down crown. Bezel runs firm with close to zero back play.
> View attachment 16054466


Could U kindly point out where / how the bezel is misaligned?
It's hard to see - as it's all just numbers.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Just look at the two dots at 12 o’clock


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D.Sanko said:


> Just look at the two dots at 12 o'clock


I think I see. They're a little to the LEFT of 12? 
It's still hard to make out bcz there is a slight tilt to the pics.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

D.Sanko said:


> So here's the new Frog Sub 300T.
> the bezel alignment is quite poor, but other than that. Everything seems to run smoothly.
> nice threading on the screw down crown. Bezel runs firm with close to zero back play.
> View attachment 16054462
> ...


The slight misalignment wouldn't bother me as much as looking at the virtually worthless tachymeter ring on a non-chronograph, 3-hand diver's watch.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Working from home today, nobody around to judge me, may as well put one on each wrist I guess.


----------



## mrphyslw (Mar 13, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> Thanks but these dimensions make it a no go for any of my bracelets. Unless someone can tell me how these work on standard bracelets with 18-20mm attachment points.
> View attachment 16053629


This won't work on normal bracelets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Working from home today, nobody around to judge me, may as well put one on each wrist I guess.
> 
> View attachment 16055002


*People would judge you for being awesome.*


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

An answer came back from the retailer about the misalignment.


“Hello Daniel

Yes exist a little Misaligned Bezel. this is normal.
But we try to fix it on next production.

thanks”

Just to be clear. I did ask them this question a couple of times, before I bought the watch.

What can you do


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The slight misalignment wouldn't bother me as much as looking at the virtually worthless tachymeter ring on a non-chronograph, 3-hand diver's watch.
> 
> View attachment 16054909


1) Rotate the bezel so that the dot is in front of the seconds hand when you pass the highway milestone
2) When you reach the next milestone, look at the bezel value in front of the seconds hand
3) Profit ! (this gives you your exact speed)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

D.Sanko said:


> So here's the new Frog Sub 300T.
> the bezel alignment is quite poor, but other than that. Everything seems to run smoothly.
> nice threading on the screw down crown. Bezel runs firm with close to zero back play.
> View attachment 16054462
> ...


Nice, looks good! What are your thoughts on the case finishing? Dial finishing? The other thing I'd wondered about was whether the male end-links might make the bracelet sit weirdly on smaller wrists?

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D.Sanko said:


> An answer came back from the retailer *about the misalignment.*
> 
> "Hello Daniel
> Yes exist a little Misaligned Bezel.* this is normal.*
> But we *try *to fix it on next production."


That kills me. The gall. The sheer inability to FEEL shame / embarrassment at shoddy work.

Not even "_we WILL fix it_," but, _"meh, we will just kinda give it a shot at it."_

Imagine them running a restaurant, or some food packaging biz.
_"Cockroach in soup? This is normal. We try to pick them out next time." _

I just removed them all from my basket.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

D.Sanko said:


> An answer came back from the retailer about the misalignment.
> 
> "Hello Daniel
> 
> ...


Tdlr: We don't give a sh**. We have your money.

You should use use low modality combined with a passive aggressive tone when you review it on their website. We'll get it!

It doesn't matter what inquiries or requests for QC you make before purchase, in my experience you only get lip service. What you get, is what you get and a thanks, see you later friend.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> 1) Rotate the bezel so that the dot is in front of the seconds hand when you pass the highway milestone
> 2) When you reach the next milestone, look at the bezel value in front of the seconds hand
> 3) Profit ! (this gives you your exact speed)


Hmmm, the tachymeter function only starts at 60 mph, and tops out at 400 mph. I'll try your method next time I test drive a Dodge Hellcat at 200 mph, and let you know how well it works IRL.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> Tdlr:* We don't give a sh**. We have your money.
> 
> It doesn't matter what inquiries or requests for QC you make before purchase, in my experience you only get lip service. What you get, is what you get and a thanks, see you later friend.*


I wonder if this way of doing biz in China is the result of there being, and having been, too many people there.
"Don't like it? F off. There's more of you!"


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Working from home today, nobody around to judge me, may as well put one on each wrist I guess.
> 
> View attachment 16055002


Nice combo. It seems phylida have inproved the case shape. The recess for the pushers in yours seems miles smaller than in mine - or is it just the angle?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

borka_ said:


> I also remember someone from the forum had a similar issue with escapement time (the watch has been stolen during the shipment and he received an empty box). But that found a happy ending has Escapement Time sent back a watch to that person. I don't know if escapement time did this at their loss as a commercial gesture or if they were able to recover the worth of the watch through insurance or anything like this. I would have expected San Martin (which to my understanding is a bigger structure) to have a similar behaviour instead of being evasive.


I was the person that got the empty box from Escapement Time, and the seller said it was impossible and didn't believe me. I raised the issue with AliExpress who tried to get ET to come to an agreement. But ET rejected all proposals, again insisting it was impossible that I got an empty box, and convinced AliExpress that I was lying. So, AliExpress decided against me.

Fortunately, I posted about this experience on Reddit, and got replies from several people who had also received empty boxes from ET around the same time. This meant that either ET was scamming us, or an employee of ET or the shipping company was stealing the watches.

I presented all this evidence back to AliExpress, who contacted ET again to give me a full refund or sent me another watch. ET wrote to me that he was a small company, and would be swallowing a big loss by having to send me a "free" watch. For a second, I felt guilty, but soon got over that, and said "I don't want a refund, I want a watch". And a few weeks later got one.

All this has taught me that you sometimes have to keep pushing, rather than accept an outcome you are unhappy with. In your own case with San Martin, I would keep on pushing them and AliExpress, and not give up.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Hmmm, the tachymeter function only starts at 60 mph, and tops out at 400 mph. I'll try your method next time I test drive a Dodge Hellcat at 200 mph, and let you know how well it works IRL.


Better suited for race cars or aircraft which were the primary users of such features. Just the scale alone also has other uses. Let's say using the rotating bezel, I've determined my groundspeed is 150 knots. Zero the bezel and I can instantly tell it's going to take 24 minutes to travel 60 nautical miles. Let's say I've marked my course line on my map in 60 nautical mile increments and I have 3.5 of these increments to my destination or waypoint. The math here is easy enough to do in my head. 3 times 24 = 72 + 12 = 84 minutes.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Hmmm, the tachymeter function only starts at 60 mph, and tops out at 400 mph. I'll try your method next time I test drive a Dodge Hellcat at 200 mph, and let you know how well it works IRL.


Ok maybe not so useful in the US. Useful only in the 99% of other countries using the metric system.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I wonder if this way of doing biz in China is the result of there being, and having been, too many people there.
> "Don't like it? F off. There's more of you!"


Honestly? Target only the Chinese? I just got some work done on my house here in France, and I got served this *exact* sentence, word by word, by the site manager!
This p*ss poor behavior is becoming the norm nowadays!!


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's a very very well executed homage from Reef Tiger.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's another Reef Tiger...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Honestly? Target only the Chinese? I just got some work done on my house here in France, and I got served this *exact* sentence, word by word, by the site manager!
> This p*ss poor behavior is becoming the norm nowadays!!


The old onion metaphor. Peel off the old unneeded layer, there's always a fresh one underneath. Until of course there's nothing left.

An old boss of mine said this at a staff meeting once. Fortunately, I knew when enough layers had been peeled and I made plans to move to greener pastures. It was the ultimate blindside.

I prefer onions on my crowns.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Jugsy said:


> Working from home today, nobody around to judge me, may as well put one on each wrist I guess.
> 
> View attachment 16055002











Hypnotoad judges you!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tas1911 said:


> Here's a very very well executed homage from Reef Tiger.
> View attachment 16055587
> View attachment 16055586
> View attachment 16055585
> ...


I REALLY like this watch and a few members have mentioned its quality. Unfortunately, like the Bulova Moonwatch, it's a big fella.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This is the brand new Cronos L6011, also available in battleship grey. I really like it, except for the date, which would be better at the 6 o'clock.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> Nice combo. It seems phylida have inproved the case shape. The recess for the pushers in yours seems miles smaller than in mine - or is it just the angle?


Yeah I noticed your post the other day and thought mine didn't look quite the same as yours. Maybe they have made them a bit smaller


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

ondris said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you guys have any recomendations for a TRUE bronze buckle on Ali (22mm)?


There are lots of bronze buckles on AliExpress, and a few of them are even 22mm. Here is one good (albeit not cheap) example:









30.0US $ |Cronos Bronze Tongue Buckle Fully Brushed 22 mm 3.0 with Spring Bars|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Techme said:


> I REALLY like this watch and a few members have mentioned its quality. Unfortunately, like the Bulova Moonwatch, it's a big fella.





Techme said:


> I REALLY like this watch and a few members have mentioned its quality. Unfortunately, like the Bulova Moonwatch, it's a big fella.





Techme said:


> I REALLY like this watch and a few members have mentioned its quality. Unfortunately, like the Bulova Moonwatch, it's a big fella.


They're 42mm


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

mougino said:


> Ok maybe not so useful in the US. Useful only in the 99% of other countries using the metric system.


Furlongs per fortnight.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> 303.34US $ |40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Black/Red Dial Wristwatch Speed TIN TIN Sapphire Crystal Solid SS|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Now, only 2 left


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> 303.34US $ |40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Black/Red Dial Wristwatch Speed TIN TIN Sapphire Crystal Solid SS|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


And those are the relatively rare (?) ones with the red line around the bezel.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> This is the brand new Cronos L6011, also available in battleship grey. I really like it, except for the date, which would be better at the 6 o'clock.
> 
> View attachment 16055596


This is a Blancpain Bathyscaphe homage and I think it's a real looker! Derbert has had a version of this out for years, except it is 43 mm and sports a Miyota 8215 instead of the NH35 found in the Chronos. At 41 mm, the Chronos seems more reasonable for most folk.

For reference, here is a link to the Derbert thread from 2016: Debert Bathyscaphe

Here is the original: Product Finder | Blancpain


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Sporting a $36 Didun Nautilus today. A lot of bang for the buck, if you can forgive the crooked date window and poor butterfly clasp.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I haven't seen this sterile 62mas homage before. It looks like the LJM (San Martin) 62mas version 1 case and dial and the specs appear the same too, except there are no drilled lugs.
183.06US $ 50% OFF|Men's Watch Stainless Steel Sapphire Waterproof Automatic Mechanical Fashion Business Diving Watch Swiss C3 Super Luminous|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> And those are the relatively rare (?) ones with the red line around the bezel.


yeah, I wonder how this comes. all the recent ones I have seen posted are with a black bezel.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani Black Bay GMT is now available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Also available at the Pagani Design Global Store:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003097767213.htm

Thumbs up for the female endlinks and the rivet bracelet.

Is the lumed bezel insert aluminium or steel, rather than ceramic? Red/blue ceramic seems to be more difficult, hence costly, from what I have read and watches with this insert combo are usually not ceramic.

Note the difference in the date wheel in the photos. Looks like a bit of Photoshop thuggery. I have strong doubts this will be 40 mm. More like 42 mm.
































Is this a pre-order? Kind of hard to tell from the ad, but it does mention a 'reservation.' I think the black and blue version looks off with the red crown tube decoration, and they should colour match it.


----------



## DPWatchGeek (Aug 13, 2021)

mougino said:


> The real deal is available at Times International for $215 (quick search on ali show it's at $400)


One Phylida Mechanical on sale right now at Aliexpress. Only one left. $180


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani Black Bay GMT is now available
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vade retro!

At 96$ promotional price it's really tempting. Dammit, can't last a week without buying something?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> Also available at the Pagani Design Global Store:https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003097767213.htm
> 
> Thumbs up for the female endlinks and the rivet bracelet.
> 
> ...


I noticed this too.









Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> This is the brand new Cronos L6011, also available in battleship grey. I really like it, except for the date, which would be better at the 6 o'clock.
> 
> View attachment 16055596


Very cool, love me some Fifty Fathoms, wasn't expecting this one. 41mm diameter 22mm lugs is quite large.

If only Cronos or San Martin would make a vintage FF homage like the Steeldive SD1952, which is a fantastic watch for the price but still suffers from some QC issues and lacks a bit of refinement imo.

If I knew how to remove the bezel, I think I'd be able to fix the 'clicking', but don't know how. A local watchmaker also said to send it back to the manufacturer.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I wonder if this way of doing biz in China is the result of there being, and having been, too many people there.
> "Don't like it? F off. There's more of you!"


If you are unhappy with your Aliexpress watch you can always go to your local dealer and ask what non Chinese watches they have for $150 to reset your expectations what to get on the market for that amount of money.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Very cool, love me some Fifty Fathoms, wasn't expecting this one. 41mm diameter 22mm lugs is quite large.
> 
> If only Cronos or San Martin would make a vintage FF homage like the Steeldive SD1952, which is a fantastic watch for the price but still suffers from some QC issues and lacks a bit of refinement imo.
> 
> ...


There's only 2 ways to get a bezel off that I know of.

1 is like Seiko and it just pops off with some pressure.

2 is like Rolex, where a retaining ring is used under the insert to hold the bezel to the watch. Heat up the bezel insert, slip a knife under the insert and slide around the insert until you get it off, remove the retaining ring, and the bezel should fall right off.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SANDA released their (cheap) homage to the Casioak GA2100:
























13.4US $ 20% OFF|Uthai Ce64 Fashion Unisex Multifunctional Sports Waterproof Dual Display Digital Watch - Digital Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I noticed this too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With age coming you won't be able to read it anymore  ^^


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> With age coming you won't be able to read it anymore  ^^


That would bother me only if I had paid a few thousand euros for the watch. For Ali it's non existent! I can't even see it! 

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

Got this note from the Pagani store. Has Anyone heard/seen this? 

"Hello, friend
Pagani design will launch a bronze watch honoring Omega hippocampus in the near future
You can keep an eye on our store
If you have any suggestions for him
Please contact us, thank you!!"


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

clwnbaby said:


> Got this note from the Pagani store. Has Anyone heard/seen this?
> 
> "Hello, friend
> Pagani design will launch a bronze watch honoring Omega hippocampus in the near future
> ...


What does it mean? I guess they mean "Omega Seahorse", but that's a symbol rather than a specific watch.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> What does it mean? I guess they mean "Omega Seahorse", but that's a symbol rather than a specific watch.


Yeah your guess is as good as mine. I asked if they could share a photo. I'll see what they say.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

manchette said:


> With age coming you won't be able to read it anymore  ^^


Seems the Photoshop has the swiss made I hope, the date closer to the edge of the dial could be a 40mm.

I gave it a go if not 40mm willing to try their free returns at their expense.

Their site said shipping in 48 hours but sure this is BS.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

manchette said:


> With age coming you won't be able to read it anymore  ^^


I'm not that old, yet 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

So what's the best Submariner on bracelet homage currently on AliExpress? Is it the Cronos? San Martin V2? V3?
And what's the best bang-for-bucks Sub? Pagani? Steeldive?


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mougino said:


> So what's the best Submariner on bracelet homage currently on AliExpress? Is it the Cronos? San Martin V2? V3?
> And what's the best bang-for-bucks Sub? Pagani? Steeldive?


I'd personally say the Cronos, as it has the PT5000 and Glidelock style clasp.









235.0US $ 23% OFF|Cronos Vintage Diving Watches 200m Water Resistant Pt5000 Steel Band Ceramic Rotating Bezel Full Luminous Dial Calendar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com





They also have a SW200 version as well, if you prefer that.









353.8US $ 42% OFF|Cronos Men's Diver Watches Stainless Steel Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel With Full Luminous Dial Calendar 20atm Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com










Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> So what's the best Submariner on bracelet homage currently on AliExpress? Is it the Cronos? San Martin V2? V3?
> And what's the best bang-for-bucks Sub? Pagani? Steeldive?


No doubt the Cronos has the better features. But, IMO, the San Martin has the nicer case and bracelet. I'm still convinced the Cronos uses the same case as the V1 San Martin Sub. Meanwhile the V2 and V3 subs have been honed and refined. Much crisper lines and solid bezel action.

I do like the Cronos clasp, though. I also feel like the San martins lume is just a touch better than the Cronos.

Best bang for buck is the PD1661 if you plan on using it on bracelet, but the SD 1954 if on a strap.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> Furlongs per fortnight.


Oh well, if you will insist on using these new fangled Anglo Saxon units but why can't you just use Cubits?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> So what's the best Submariner on bracelet homage currently on AliExpress? Is it the Cronos? San Martin V2? V3?
> And what's the best bang-for-bucks Sub? Pagani? Steeldive?


Best homage at what price point? The San Martin and Cronos models have 2824-style movements, and the Steeldives are NH35A movements, and cost 1/2 or 1/3 as much. Splitting the difference, the Tisell Subs have the Miyota 9105, and cost Under $250.

The extra money buys some better finishing, along with the more expensive movements, but the question is are you spending 100% more, for a watch that's only 20% better? It's hard to quantify actually how much better a $300 Sub homage is than one that only costs $100, but most people would agree that it isn't three times better.

BTW - The PT5000 gets a lot of hype these days, but the ones being used are not the same as the "chronometer certified" special edition calibers submitted for testing in Glashütte, Germany. The standard grade PT5000 is little different from the less expensive Sea-Gull ST2130, and don't seem to be manufactured in as clean a facility.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> The extra money buys some better finishing, along with the more expensive movements, but the question is are you spending 100% more, for a watch that's only 20% better? It's hard to quantify actually how much better a $300 Sub homage is than one that only costs $100, but most people would agree that it isn't three times better.


Diminishing returns are more or less applicable to all consumer products. You could continue that argument by saying that a watch that costs twice as much as a San Martin watch only offers a 10% improvement.

IMO San Martin watches are worth the premium for the fit and finish, and overall quality. However for some, San Martin is just another AliExpress brand, and they refuse to spend more than $XX on any AliEx brands.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

borka_ said:


> My turn to share an awfully frustrating Ali Xperience. Sadly with one of our liked and esteemed brand. I bought the san martin kanagawa in the end of June. The stock was in Belgium and I live in Belgium so the shipping seems straightforward. Sadly, I still have not received anything.
> 
> The shipping company states it is delivered (statement contains my family name written instead of a signature). My guess is that the deliveryman whether gave the package at a wrong address (I have checked with all my neighbours) or allocated it to himself. No fault of San Martin in this.
> 
> ...


San Martin has crap service.

A lot of people mention the fact that they have an account on this forum, but try engaging them publicly here about your problem and you'll see there lackadaisical response.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> The extra money buys some better finishing, along with the more expensive movements, but the question is are you spending *100% more, for a watch that's only 20% better? * It's hard to quantify actually *how much better a $300 Sub homage is than one that only costs $100, but most people would agree that it isn't three times better.*


The mind is a weird perversion machine.

Most people will hallucinate in order make up that difference / gap, between $ and value, so they can "believe" that they are getting 100+% for what they spent / invested.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Best homage at what price point? The San Martin and Cronos models have 2824-style movements, and the Steeldives are NH35A movements, and cost 1/2 or 1/3 as much. Splitting the difference, the Tisell Subs have the Miyota 9105, and cost Under $250.


Good points. So let's say I don't care about the movement, NH35 or PT5000. If I focus on hardware: best bezel action, best finished case, best bracelet (glidelock?), best WR, then is Tisell the best of them? Or another outside of Ali? (Nth Sub, etc.)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Good points. So let's say I don't care about the movement, NH35 or PT5000. If I focus on hardware: best bezel action, best finished case, best bracelet (glidelock?), best WR, then is Tisell the best of them? Or another outside of Ali? (Nth Sub, etc.)


I have a Tisell Sub and I love the head. The bracelet on the other hand is poorly executed. I am sure the bracelet on my old model (a few years old) isn't 316 steel. It gets surface rust on the end links, same with the clasp and spring bars. Also the end links are male and a bit elongated, and due to the location of the spring bars, no other bracelet will fit (except) hollow end links. This also makes it near impossible to fit natos and leather straps unless you use bent spring bars.

Personally, in these cheap Chinese watches I don't mind an NH35 movement. Easy and cheap to replace. I had to replace the movement in my San Martin 62mas so I was sorted $50 later.

Tdlr, Tisell Sub watch head good, bracelet and spring bar holes bad.

Sent from my Lenovo K50a40 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Good points. So let's say I don't care about the movement, NH35 or PT5000. If I focus on hardware: best bezel action, best finished case, best bracelet (glidelock?), best WR, then is Tisell the best of them? Or another outside of Ali? (Nth Sub, etc.)


I do like my 125 USD nh35 phylida sub. The only complaint is a weak lume on the bezel. The case is very well execured, the bezel has no play (it's s tad on a stiffy side though) the bracelet is nice, the clasp has a glidelock. Overall good bang for the buck.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

New Guanqin - Longines Hydroconquest copy. Reasonably sized at 40mm, NH35 powered, five colors available.








99.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 New GUANQIN Sport series Men's Watches Brand Luxury Automatic watch for men Mechanical Wristwatch Steel dive NH35 Clock man|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> New Guanqin - Longines Hydroconquest copy. Reasonably sized at 40mm, NH35 powered, five colors available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Discounts are really not bad, it's proposed at 85€ (inc. tax) without having to do anything!









I like the silver + blue one the best!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

mougino said:


> Discounts are really not bad, it's proposed at 85€ (inc. tax) without having to do anything!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The listing calls the silver and blue version "Coffee". That would make me nervous since it might make the dispute process more difficult if they sent a coffee colored dial instead of blue.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> Tdlr, Tisell Sub watch head good, bracelet and spring bar holes bad.





JojX said:


> I do like my 125 USD nh35 phylida sub.


What about the Invicta 1953 Pro Diver? I stumbled upon a WUS thread and it seems to have a big fan base. I like the faux vintage indices. Is it any competition with the Tisell or Phylida? (the Invicta seems to have an NH35 too if I'm not mistaken)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Yes, I paid a little bit more but, I love it----oozes quality


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Yes, I paid a little bit more but, I love it----oozes quality
> 
> View attachment 16059735


I bought this one too. And as you said, it oozes quality. It is hard to capture in photographes, but just putting next to any other sub homage I own, it is quite simply better quality all around. Highly recommended.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Yes, I paid a little bit more but, I love it----oozes quality
> 
> View attachment 16059735





Springy Watch said:


> I bought this one too. And as you said, it oozes quality. It is hard to capture in photographes, but just putting next to any other sub homage I own, it is quite simply better quality all around. Highly recommended.


Can you share some details? Does it have drilled lugs? ceramic bezel? glidelock clasp? micro-adjustements? how's the lume? water resistance? movement is keeping good time? can you share lug-to-lug and thickness?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> The mind is a weird perversion machine.
> 
> Most people will hallucinate in order make up that difference / gap, between $ and value, so they can "believe" that they are getting 100+% for what they spent / invested.


I believe in the law of diminishing returns, and have no problem paying substantially more for incremental improvements in quality.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Don't own one, but seen dozens of vids on the PD/Cronos/SM subs. They seem to all offer top tier value for their respective prices. 
One YouTuber felt the Cronos is better value than the PD, despite the much higher price and relatively similar specs on paper. I think PD is also a bit of luck. Heard plenty that got bad ones. But like many of these Chinese watches: if you do get a lucky one with good QC, they are unbeatable value.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> So what's the best Submariner on bracelet homage currently on AliExpress? Is it the Cronos? San Martin V2? V3?
> And what's the best bang-for-bucks Sub? Pagani? Steeldive?





mougino said:


> Good points. So let's say I don't care about the movement, NH35 or PT5000. If I focus on hardware: best bezel action, best finished case, best bracelet (glidelock?), best WR, then is Tisell the best of them? Or another outside of Ali? (Nth Sub, etc.)


Looking at the I Like Watches and the Just One More Watch comparison, and only speaking from experience with the San Martin v1 GMT (which may be a false comparison to the Water Ghost) and no experience with Cronos
I do agree with their comments that while San Martin may have better technical quality, Cronos wins on the design this round. San Martin bulking up the design does not necessarily make it feel more luxurious or better. Some decisions like big rehorts leave me head scratching. Also I don't like the relatively plain dial, but that's just me.



Techme said:


> I have a Tisell Sub and I love the head. The bracelet on the other hand is poorly executed. I am sure the bracelet on my old model (a few years old) isn't 316 steel. It gets surface rust on the end links, same with the clasp and spring bars. Also the end links are male and a bit elongated, and due to the location of the spring bars, no other bracelet will fit (except) hollow end links. This also makes it near impossible to fit natos and leather straps unless you use bent spring bars.


Yes I noted your comment on the spring bars but I'm happy to wear mine on the bracelet. Mine hasn't rusted yet - I've accidentally dinged mine and it took a few attempts to brush the bracelet properly (I'm happy with mine now, I really don't want my watchmaker to do it).

My Tisell is the reason I haven't bought a Cronos yet - I don't see how it can be better.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

konax said:


> New Guanqin - Longines Hydroconquest copy. Reasonably sized at 40mm, NH35 powered, five colors available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least it's not a "cheronometer" "since 8500" anymore - must be why it's more expensive, that English professor doesn't come cheap. 🤣


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> What about the Invicta 1953 Pro Diver? I stumbled upon a WUS thread and it seems to have a big fan base. I like the faux vintage indices. Is it any competition with the Tisell or Phylida? (the Invicta seems to have an NH35 too if I'm not mistaken)


The 1953 has a mineral crystal.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mleok said:


> I believe in the law of diminishing returns, and have no problem paying substantially more for incremental improvements in quality.


I find this a fascinating topic.
Some argue that anything more than a $10 F-91 presents diminishing returns, and they'd have a fair point.

But spending much more a watch that's only 20% better can actually be more sensible, I've been there myself. If you spend $200 on a watch with a few flaws and as a result you don't really bond with it, but $500 ticks all the boxes: that's $200 wasted vs $500 well spent. It's all subjective.

It's why for some, AliExpress watches offer zero value, as they would simply get zero enjoyment out of them knowing where they came from (because they are snobs).

Despite this argument that it's all subjective at the end of the day, if you try to look at more 'objective' specs/quality/durability/QC, I personally think diminishing returns become significant around 500-1000, and _really_ kick in at 1000+


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> The 1953 has a mineral crystal.


And apart from the crystal? Is it comparable to the SD, Phylida, or PD?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> And apart from the crystal? Is it comparable to the SD, Phylida, or PD?


I think the Invicta 1953 is most comparable to Steeldive primarily because of similarities in the bracelet. As noted, the Invicta had mineral crystal and not sapphire. Like the Steeldive, the Invicta bracelet will have hollow end links and a pressed clasp. But (in my opinion), the overall watch and bracelet will be of slightly higher quality than the Steeldive.

The Invicta won't have the specs of a Pagani Design, but any given Invicta is likely to have fewer quality control issues than any given PD watch will have.

My only experience with Phylida is an Omega homage, but if that is any indicator of overall brand quality, I put Phylida as the quality and value leader among the four.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> And apart from the crystal? Is it comparable to the SD, Phylida, or PD?


Perhaps give YouTube a visit and watch some reviews. Just One More Watch did a review on the 1953 very recently. You could always swap the crystal for a sapphire one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

The Phorcydes PH-2, Lip homage to the fifty fathoms can currently be had for 159€. There's a price adjustment for EU buyers to accommodate for the new VAT rule.








639.37US $ |Men's Watch Professional Scuba Diving Watch Stainless Steel Sapphire 200M Waterproof Super Luminous Automatic Mechanical Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




42mm diameter, 13mm thick, sapphire, screw-down crown, NH35, ceramic insert, 200m WR.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> Can you share some details? Does it have drilled lugs? ceramic bezel? glidelock clasp? micro-adjustements? how's the lume? water resistance? movement is keeping good time? can you share lug-to-lug and thickness?


Sure can----first, it does not have drilled lugs, second it has a ceramic bezel, third no glidelock clasp, fourth, 6 micro-adjustments, fifth, the lume is beyond good (it is a veritable torch). It is easily the equal of/to Seiko's best lume (as good as my Seiko Blumo) and a few exceptional Micro Brands. I cannot speak to water resistance since mine is strictly a desk diver. Indeed, it is very good at keeping time----mine averages +3 to -3 s/d but w/an NH35, I am convinced it is the luck of the draw more than anything but they all fall within spec. and can easily be tweaked or replaced. I've never had one that was terrible. L2L is 47.5mm and thickness is 12.75mm (just measured them on the caliper for you). By the way, I've had an opportunity to compare (in hand) my SM to the latest generation Cronos V2 w/applied logo/name &/P5000 movement. I still prefer my San Martin &, by the way, the V2 Cronos does has an all brushed bracelet (like the SM) but, to me, it seems lesser than my SM bracelet. In my mind, there is only one homage that I would view as an upgrade over my San Martin and that would be a Ginault.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

For those of you wanting an Invicta subby, skip the 1953 (it is basically a repackaged 8926) and go directly to the 9937. I've had one for a few years now and it has been extremely good. It has the usual specs.----40mm, s.s., solid end links, a milled clasp, flame-fusion glass (supposedly mineral w/a sapphire coating so yes, it's mineral) but the difference maker is that it sports a Sellita SW200 and in my case, mine was made in Switzerland (most are made in China but are still superb watches). Unfortunately, with ALL Invictas, the weakest link is the lume! Here's mine:


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Really happy with this recent pickup from Steeldive


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

clwnbaby said:


> Got this note from the Pagani store. Has Anyone heard/seen this?
> 
> "Hello, friend
> Pagani design will launch a bronze watch honoring Omega hippocampus in the near future
> ...


Is that going to be a bronze seamaster homage maybe?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TayTay (Nov 23, 2017)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Is that going to be a bronze seamaster homage maybe?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe they mean ref 311.30.42.30.01.001


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

OCDwatchguy said:


> San Martin has crap service.
> 
> A lot of people mention the fact that they have an account on this forum, but try engaging them publicly here about your problem and you'll see there lackadaisical response.


I think it is fair to say that complaints about San Martin's customer service tends to be minimized or ignored.

That said, it is hard to get a sense of how often there are complaints as a percentage of sales, which is a better indicator of CS. In any case, now that the owner is on WUS, perhaps CS has improved as a result.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Several people on here have been interested in the Duka homage to the IWC Aquatimer, which is much cheaper than the Hruodland homage to the same watch. Unfortunately, Duka has been very sneaky in their AliEx listing, using photosphopped images of the Hruodland version (changing the logo to Duka).

Yesterday, this watch reviewer did an unboxing of the Duka watch, and shows that it doesn't look very much like the sales photos at all. For example, the bezel is flat (unlike the nice rounded bezels on the IWC and Hruodland). Having said that, it doesn't look terrible. It is probably reasonable value for money, but at least in the video you will get a more accurate view of what Duka is really going to ship to you.

As a bonus, the same video includes an unboxing of the Tsar Bomba homage to Richard Mille watches. The reviewer said he doesn't like Richard Mille watches, but that he believes that this particular homage is fantastically well made and he is impressed with it.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

johnmichael said:


> For those of you wanting an Invicta subby, skip the 1953 (it is basically a repackaged 8926) and go directly to the 9937. I've had one for a few years now and it has been extremely good. It has the usual specs.----40mm, s.s., solid end links, a milled clasp, flame-fusion glass (supposedly mineral w/a sapphire coating so yes, it's mineral) but the difference maker is that it sports a Sellita SW200 and in my case, mine was made in Switzerland (most are made in China but are still superb watches). Unfortunately, with ALL Invictas, the weakest link is the lume! Here's mine:


on Amazon 13% 1-star ratings out of 659. looks that the weakest link is the quality


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> What about the Invicta 1953 Pro Diver? I stumbled upon a WUS thread and it seems to have a big fan base. I like the faux vintage indices. Is it any competition with the Tisell or Phylida? (the Invicta seems to have an NH35 too if I'm not mistaken)


Mineral crystal (not FlameFusion), pressed clasp, hollow end links, and crappy "Trinite" lume. It's not a bad watch, but others offer more bang for your buck.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> on Amazon 13% 1-star ratings out of 659. looks that the weakest link is the quality


It's hard to go by that, since there is so much unwarranted Invicta hate. Some people think they can prove their good taste and horological acumen, by bashing all Invictas as junk.









Why the Invicta hate


Found an Invicta Pro Diver with the Miyota movement in it and as a new collector im curios why do people dislike these watches so much seems decent enough for the money and I may swap the movement anyhow so flame on




www.watchuseek.com





Invicta makes some truly hideous watches, but their Pro Divers (8926 and it's brethren), were unmatched values for quite a few years. As AliExpress brands have adopted Japanese movements, and watch prices have creeped up in recent years, that value calculation has shifted towards many of the Chinese models.

You can actually trace WUS Invicta hate back to a member who felt that Invicta's 2006 Baselworld booth did not treat him with the respect he thought he was owed, and instead concentrated their attentions on major purchasers. Never go to Baselworld again!

Amazon reviews are also not a dependable metric. Many positive reviews are spoofed, and some buyers will post multiple bad reviews, just to hammer home their disappointment. Amazon makes no real effort to moderate or verify the reviews, and they often post less than relevant product reviews from "similar" items, within the same brand.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> It's hard to go by that, since there is so much unwarranted Invicta hate. Some people think they can prove their good taste and horological acumen, by bashing all Invictas as junk.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with much of what you say but that lone voice was FAR from the only reason or the impetus for the Invicta hate back then. Many were convinced that they engaged in shady business dealings, rampant MSRP inflation, outrageously untrue heritage claims, outright lies about a Swiss factory, etc. And those were on top of some of the most hideous watches in history were strong reasons.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Having not bought any AliExpress watches for quite some time (I have been switched to buying microbrands within the EU for the most part), I just bought the Tsar Bomba (Richard Mille Homage).

It is a ridiculously big watch, and quite garish (particularly since I went with the red one) but at least it is unlike pretty much everything else in my collection (the closest I have is the Ciga design z-series, which is much more sensibly sized and understated).

I prepaid VAT (sales tax) on this - AliExpress didn't give me any choice. I have no idea if I will end up paying sales tax again when it arrives (the local customs office is still not hooked into the new AliEx sales tax payment system, and still doesn't support the new EU customs tax legislation, so who knows what will happen?). Fingers crossed.

Estimated delivery is a surprisingly long seven weeks. Hopefully they will beat that, then I can report on this excessive-in-every-way-but-brings-a-smile-to-my-face watch and give it a thumbs up or down here.









159.99US $ 80% OFF|Tsar Bomba Mens Watches Luxury Sport Chronograph Quartz Wristwatch Sapphire Glass Stainless Steel Tonneau Design Watch For Men - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

We want pictures and in-depth impressions when it arrives 😎


Springy Watch said:


> Having not bought any AliExpress watches for quite some time (I have been switched to buying microbrands within the EU for the most part), I just bought the Tsar Bomba (Richard Mille Homage).
> 
> It is a ridiculously big watch, and quite garish (particularly since I went with the red one) but at least it is unlike pretty much everything else in my collection (the closest I have is the Ciga design z-series, which is much more sensibly sized and understated).
> 
> ...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This has just arrived. First impression: WOW (except for the clasp maybe).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> I'm not that old, yet
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


wait, just wait and enjoy, as it comes quickly.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Best homage at what price point? The San Martin and Cronos models have 2824-style movements, and the Steeldives are NH35A movements, and cost 1/2 or 1/3 as much. Splitting the difference, the Tisell Subs have the Miyota 9105, and cost Under $250.
> 
> The extra money buys some better finishing, along with the more expensive movements, but the question is are you spending 100% more, for a watch that's only 20% better? It's hard to quantify actually how much better a $300 Sub homage is than one that only costs $100, but most people would agree that it isn't three times better.
> 
> BTW - The PT5000 gets a lot of hype these days, but the ones being used are not the same as the "chronometer certified" special edition calibers submitted for testing in Glashütte, Germany. The standard grade PT5000 is little different from the less expensive Sea-Gull ST2130, and don't seem to be manufactured in as clean a facility.


Hello 
Also when i look at quality control ... it makes me pondering. Some write it QC, i'll say it is more looking like qc so far.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> I have a Tisell Sub and I love the head. The bracelet on the other hand is poorly executed. I am sure the bracelet on my old model (a few years old) isn't 316 steel. It gets surface rust on the end links, same with the clasp and spring bars. Also the end links are male and a bit elongated, and due to the location of the spring bars, no other bracelet will fit (except) hollow end links. This also makes it near impossible to fit natos and leather straps unless you use bent spring bars.
> 
> Personally, in these cheap Chinese watches I don't mind an NH35 movement. Easy and cheap to replace. I had to replace the movement in my San Martin 62mas so I was sorted $50 later.
> 
> ...



You said you had to replace the movement of a san martin, this is interesting, was it a 'big' problem ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

konax said:


> New Guanqin - Longines Hydroconquest copy. Reasonably sized at 40mm, NH35 powered, five colors available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would you go for this one or rather for the Phylida one ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> This has just arrived. First impression: WOW (except for the clasp maybe).
> View attachment 16061302
> View attachment 16061303


Is that Phylida or Didun Design?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Can you guys recommend a good milled clasp in 18mm?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Is that Phylida or Didun Design?


Phylida with dg2813. No stutter. Looks like a million $$$. Was considering Tissot PRX as well but now I just dont know


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

These two Corgeut BB GMT's arrived today...

...you may notice some customisations...

































They both have the DG3804 movement. As I've only had these for less than 2 hours no observations about timekeeping yet. Hand winding is not very smooth (this seems to be a general comment I've seen in reviews of the movement); pulling the crown/stem out to get the right setting for 24h, date or 12h hands is a bit fiddly at first but that could just be I'm not used to having so many positions to chose from. There is also an art to not upsetting the 24h hand after setting it when you push the stem back in (a little light anti-clockwise pressure seems to do the trick).

One gripe I do have though is that the '1' on the date wheel for 10-19 is too far to the left (obvious if you look at the rh watch) so not easily visible; odd because the '2' in 20-29 is spot on!).

Regarding customisations. I think customised logos may be generally available (for a price); we were ordering 50 (I think) units so they agreed to customise the crown, clasp and case back too. Even with 50 units we couldn't get the text in the lower half of the dial changed.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

manchette said:


> You said you had to replace the movement of a san martin, this is interesting, was it a 'big' problem ?


Well that depends on a few factors. The watch sat idle for a long time because I had to buy a movement, accumulate the correct tools and learn how to do it - all while trying not stuff up one of my favourite watches.

At the time it was a big deal, not now. But if one one can't do it for whatever reason, there's a cost, time and education factor.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I m looking for a khaki field alternative but with mechanical movement. Do you know watches ?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

jhdscript said:


> I m looking for a khaki field alternative but with mechanical movement. Do you know watches ?


Remove the rotor from the bliger and voila


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> Well that depends on a few factors. The watch sat idle for a long time because I had to buy a movement, accumulate the correct tools and learn how to do it - all while trying not stuff up one of my favourite watches.
> 
> At the time it was a big deal, not now. But if one one can't do it for whatever reason, there's a cost, time and education factor.


This certainly is not the 1st practice field  Also from the quality viewpoint : was the original movement out of service ? How did you choose the new one ?


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

it s not manual wind and i dont want to trick removing rotor...


----------



## Senkevich (Aug 9, 2021)

Cadisen Miyota 8215. Why such a low price? It is available for $52 with all discounts in my region. Older stocks?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Some bad news on my Hruodland Aquatimer, which I bought in February, and (as mentioned here a few days ago) stopped working suddenly.

I bought it from WR Watches, who said that sending it back to China would be a headache for me and them, so I should get it repaired locally and they would pay for the repair.

Today, I went back to the local watchmaker, who gave me some bad news: he cannot repair it. The problem, he said, is that the whole movement (PT5000) is extremely dirty, hardly oiled, and covered in stains and even bits of rust. He said that it must have been kept in unhygenic and humid conditions before original installation, and then not dried, cleaned, nor oiled at all during installation.

His summary was that it is a beautiful watch from the outside, but a disaster on the inside. The only suggestion was to replace the movement completely, for which he quoted a whopping US$270, which was about the cost of the whole watch when I bought it.

I have written back to WR Watches before agreeing to this work, because I presume they will not be willing to pay that much 

Overall, this does confirm a few rumours that chinese factory watches are not always using the best quality movements in the cleanest of factories.

UPDATE: WR Watches replied that they will not pay for the repair. They denied that the movement can have been dirty when installed. The now say I must send the watch back to them in China, so they can inspect the movement to determine what caused the problem including to "check if there is any knock or impact happened during the usage of the watch". I think I can guess what their "findings" will be.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

mougino said:


> Rare enough to be noticed: stumbled upon a Q&Q (Citizen) Parking watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is gone but there are other jump hours available.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Some bad news on my Hruodland Aquatimer, which I bought in February, and (as mentioned here a few days ago) stopped working suddenly.
> 
> I bought it from WR Watches, who said that sending it back to China would be a headache for me and them, so I should get it repaired locally and they would pay for the repair.
> 
> ...


Interesting. I must say, despite all the hype around it supposedly being as good as a 2824, I'm hearing more an more issues about the PT5000.

$270 is a bit of a pisstake. You can source a PT5000 loose for like $80...though they seem harder to find loose on Alibaba etc (can't find a 3 o'clock date?). I'm starting to lose faith in PT5000.
Perhaps best to source an SW200 from Alibaba, and get a quote to replace the movement, and if they charge much more than $50 do it yourself. ~$150:





Watch-accessories-Swiss-originalSW200Automatic-mechanical-movement


Watch-accessories-Swiss-originalSW200Automatic-mechanical-movement



www.alibaba.com





With regard to getting money back from WR watches...if you do plan to fix it, I would just come up with a number that you think is reasonable as a 'quote' that they would accept. They're not gonna accept $270, silly to even ask. But maybe if you ask $80 (movement) + $50 (labour swap) = $130?

Edit: found this PT5000 for $63, make sure you check if it's the right one. Also recall seeing SW200 around $120-130 after shopping around on Alibaba








69.98US $ 50% OFF|Gold Pt5000 Mechanical Movement Swiss Series Automatic Self-winding Mechanism 25 Jewels With Datewheel Aaa+ Quality Hk Version - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Some bad news on my Hruodland Aquatimer, which I bought in February, and (as mentioned here a few days ago) stopped working suddenly.
> 
> I bought it from WR Watches, who said that sending it back to China would be a headache for me and them, so I should get it repaired locally and they would pay for the repair.
> 
> ...


Maybe the watchmaker who inspected the watch can make a few photos showing the defects. That and a letter explaining them with some signature/stamp or whatever can look official might do the trick.
If Hruodland still doesn't agree you could negotiate them to send you a new movement (even if you have to change it at your cost or yourself).

Sending a new movement at their cost is really the minimum (even considering the contaxt of chinese watch/factory/after sales).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Some bad news on my Hruodland Aquatimer, which I bought in February, and (as mentioned here a few days ago) stopped working suddenly.
> 
> I bought it from WR Watches, who said that sending it back to China would be a headache for me and them, so I should get it repaired locally and they would pay for the repair.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing, this is interesting to have the experience from a watchmaker. Was he willing to put another movement in it ? This could be a way out .
About the shop, i read it when you said before that they would pay for the repair, now when they see the bill they run away ... This is like with friends : you know them when you need them.
Will they pay to send back the watch ? Are you willing to send it back ?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Interesting. I must say, despite all the hype around it supposedly being as good as a 2824, I'm hearing more an more issues about the PT5000.
> 
> $270 is a bit of a pisstake. You can source a PT5000 loose for like $80...though they seem harder to find loose on Alibaba etc (can't find a 3 o'clock date?). I'm starting to lose faith in PT5000.
> Perhaps best to source an SW200 from Alibaba, and get a quote to replace the movement, and if they charge much more than $50 do it yourself. ~$150:
> ...


I agree with you that the PT5000 seem to not be great. I do like the "sweep" of the second hand, but this is the second watch with a PT5000 that has caused me problems. Overall, I think the NH35 is a more reliable bet, unless I want to go "high end" of course.

I don't fancy sending the watch back to China, so will write back to WR Watches if they will send me a replacement movement, and I will pay for its installation out of my own pocket.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I agree with you that the PT5000 seem to not be great. I do like the "sweep" of the second hand, but this is the second watch with a PT5000 that has caused me problems. Overall, I think the NH35 is a more reliable bet, unless I want to go "high end" of course.
> 
> I don't fancy sending the watch back to China, so will write back to WR Watches if they will send me a replacement movement, and I will pay for its installation out of my own pocket.


Only risk here is that they send another PT5000 that was stored in poor conditions and has dried out lube 😅


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> Thanks for sharing, this is interesting to have the experience from a watchmaker. Was he willing to put another movement in it ? This could be a way out .
> About the shop, i read it when you said before that they would pay for the repair, now when they see the bill they run away ... This is like with friends : you know them when you need them.
> Will they pay to send back the watch ? Are you willing to send it back ?


They said I have to pay to ship it back, which I am not too happy with. Also, the idea that they will do their own inspection to decide if it is a mechanical fault with the watch or was misued by me doesn't give me much confidence. The fact an independent watchmaker already said the problem is the movement is proof enough for me.

I just wrote to them to ask them to send me a replacement movement instead. Otherwise, I imagine I will just end up them saying "you broke it" and I end up with nothing.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

borka_ said:


> Maybe the watchmaker who inspected the watch can make a few photos showing the defects. That and a letter explaining them with some signature/stamp or whatever can look official might do the trick.
> If Hruodland still doesn't agree you could negotiate them to send you a new movement (even if you have to change it at your cost or yourself).
> 
> Sending a new movement at their cost is really the minimum (even considering the contaxt of chinese watch/factory/after sales).


That's a great idea about a letter from the watchmaker, but it would all be in Czech, which I guess the folks in China would struggle with.

As you suggested, I have now asked the seller if they will send me a new movement and I will absorb the installation cost. It will certainly be less of a headache, and hopefully they would also make sure they send me a nice, clean, oiled one. Fingers crossed, because that would be a great solution if they agree to it.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Springy Watch said:


> That's a great idea about a letter from the watchmaker, but it would all be in Czech, which I guess the folks in China would struggle with.
> 
> As you suggested, I have now asked the seller if they will send me a new movement and I will absorb the installation cost. It will certainly be less of a headache, and hopefully they would also make sure they send me a nice, clean, oiled one. Fingers crossed, because that would be a great solution if they agree to it.


Good luck. Even if you don't send the photos to China they would be welcome here as examples of what your watchmaker found wrong with the PT5000 in your watch. By the way, sorry about all the trouble with it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Having been asked to send a watch back to China for repair has brought up an issue I have wondered about.

If you send back a faulty watch, and a few weeks later get back either a repaired watch or a replacement, what happens with customs declarations?

Do you pay VAT and/or customs fees again? That would seem a bit bad. Or does the sender somehow declare it as a replacement for a watch you sent back? If the latter, how does customs verify that you really did send a watch back, and this is not just a scam to avoid paying tax?

Do you have to somehow declare the watch you are sending back, so customs can "match it up" when the replacement comes in?


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Having been asked to send a watch back to China for repair has brought up an issue I have wondered about.
> 
> If you send back a faulty watch, and a few weeks later get back either a repaired watch or a replacement, what happens with customs declarations?
> 
> ...


I have no idea how this is done for an individual but for a business, the broker easily does this. It may (Superlikely) involve a broker that knows how the system operates. Meaning more cost.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

manchette said:


> This certainly is not the 1st practice field  Also from the quality viewpoint : was the original movement out of service ? How did you choose the new one ?


I took the watch to my local watchmaker. He said there was a production flaw with the movement and it was not repairable. I thought it was a great opportunity to learn some skills. I knew the movement type already, so I ordered one from an AliExpress seller with positive reviews.

It cost more doing it myself because of the cost of the tools, but I've already saved money by building other watches from parts. I enjoy it, but it's not without its frustrations, and one must be patient.

The one thing I did learn, is that while the outsides of these watches project beauty&#8230; the internals speak another narrative.

Check out the hair under the logo and the spot welded crown tube. The crown tube is not isolated, as seen here: LTM a SLA017 62Mas clone

Nonetheless, my SM 62mas V1 is still one of my favourites in the collection. I'm sure V2 onwards would have superior build quality and 'QC' and I'd possibly spring for another one day.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> I agree with you that the PT5000 seem to not be great. I do like the "sweep" of the second hand, but this is the second watch with a PT5000 that has caused me problems. Overall, I think the NH35 is a more reliable bet, unless I want to go "high end" of course.
> 
> I don't fancy sending the watch back to China, so will write back to WR Watches if they will send me a replacement movement, and I will pay for its installation out of my own pocket.


According to watch forums in China, the Sea-Gull ST2130 is the better, and cheaper replacement for the PT5000. Sea-Gull only sells one grade of their higher-end movements, and since building their new factory, the ST2130 is super clean.

The PT5000 got a lot of hype out of a few specially prepared movements that were chronometer tested in Germany. HKPT had massaged these special editions, and they were not just standard PT5000s, with a bit of adjustment.

Liaoning-Peacock (SL3000), Hangzhou (6 Series) and Sea-Gull (ST21) have made 2824-2 clones for many years. Sea-Gull even sends ebauche movements to Switzerland, that are transformed into "Swiss Made" calibers, and the STP11-1 was also based on the ST21. There is nothing that special, or unique about the PT5000.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Pd1706 real photos huge GMT hand looks out of place will need to put in a new smaller 2mm hand.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CSgjOo2hU4K/


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

So a little birdy told me that there'll be a few sitewide coupons on AliExpress starting on the 23rd August to celebrate the "end of season".
Sharing is caring and all that jazz, so hopefully this helps someone save a few $ on their next AliWatch 


DiscountMin SpendCoupon Code$7$50EOSSAFF7$13$110EOSSAFF13$18$150EOSSAFF18$23$190EOSSAFF23$30$250EOSSAFF30


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> Pd1706 real photos huge GMT hand looks out of place will need to put in a new smaller 2mm hand.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CSgjOo2hU4K/


Huge GMT hand. Why is the crown tube decoration red on the blue/black models? Cost cutting or oversight? The blue shade on the bezel insert is off if you're looking for a faithful homage. I'm interested to see real photos in this thread though and wristies too.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> According to watch forums in China, the Sea-Gull ST2130 is the better, and cheaper replacement for the PT5000. Sea-Gull only sells one grade of their higher-end movements, and since building their new factory, the ST2130 is super clean.
> 
> The PT5000 got a lot of hype out of a few specially prepared movements that were chronometer tested in Germany. HKPT had massaged these special editions, and they were not just standard PT5000s, with a bit of adjustment.
> 
> Liaoning-Peacock (SL3000), Hangzhou (6 Series) and Sea-Gull (ST21) have made 2824-2 clones for many years. Sea-Gull even sends ebauche movements to Switzerland, that are transformed into "Swiss Made" calibers, and the STP11-1 was also based on the ST21. There is nothing that special, or unique about the PT5000.


If the PT5000s are more expensive than the ST21s, I'm not sure why anyone would use them. I have 3 watches with ST2130s and all run within a handful of seconds per day and look as good or better on the timegrapher than any ETA or Sellita I own.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Pd1706 real photos huge GMT hand looks out of place will need to put in a new smaller 2mm hand.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CSgjOo2hU4K/


Red tube on the Black/Blue version is more annoying to me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> According to watch forums in China, the Sea-Gull ST2130 is the better, and cheaper replacement for the PT5000. Sea-Gull only sells one grade of their higher-end movements, and since building their new factory, the ST2130 is super clean.
> 
> The PT5000 got a lot of hype out of a few specially prepared movements that were chronometer tested in Germany. HKPT had massaged these special editions, and they were not just standard PT5000s, with a bit of adjustment.
> 
> Liaoning-Peacock (SL3000), Hangzhou (6 Series) and Sea-Gull (ST21) have made 2824-2 clones for many years. Sea-Gull even sends ebauche movements to Switzerland, that are transformed into "Swiss Made" calibers, and the STP11-1 was also based on the ST21. There is nothing that special, or unique about the PT5000.


Yeah, I don't get the hype. The Sea-Gull has been around many years and known as a proven movement. Too many people romanticise over the PT5000 movement's performance at that Swiss competition.


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> Pd1706 real photos huge GMT hand looks out of place will need to put in a new smaller 2mm hand.
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CSgjOo2hU4K/


I can't understand why Pagani does this. Using wrong hands on their NTTD, Planet O and then the Black Bay GMT until they roll out their V2s. Phylida, Bliger, Corgeut doesn't seems to do this.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Object704 said:


> I can't understand why Pagani does this. Using wrong hands on their NTTD, Planet O and then the Black Bay GMT until they roll out their V2s. Phylida, Bliger, Corgeut doesn't seems to do this.


Why do they do this when none of their designs are original? Obviously they use some off the shelf catalogue parts.


----------



## alexjplant (Dec 27, 2019)

The el cheapo Perlon strap finally came in for my Phylida PT5000 Blueberry:










The quality is great for the $10ish that I paid and is substantially better than that of the CheapestNatoStraps ones that I've tried but it still has the same garbage buckle; can anybody recommend replacement four-lug (is that the right term? Ones designed for single-pass straps with no sewn ends) buckles?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

alexjplant said:


> The el cheapo Perlon strap finally came in for my Phylida PT5000 Blueberry:
> 
> View attachment 16065206
> 
> ...


buckle for perlon
check the last 3 at Colour options


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> Some bad news on my Hruodland Aquatimer, which I bought in February, and (as mentioned here a few days ago) stopped working suddenly.
> 
> I bought it from WR Watches, who said that sending it back to China would be a headache for me and them, so I should get it repaired locally and they would pay for the repair.
> 
> ...


did you take and send them photos of the dirty parts?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

frogles said:


> did you take and send them photos of the dirty parts?


I didn't get any photos, because the watchmaker took the watch from me in his shop (he sells watches as well as repairing them), and looked at it in his workshop. So, I never got to see the watch with the back removed.

The seller (WR Watches) does believe me that the movement is dirty and damaged, but I am having a difficult time getting them to accept it was like that all the time. Since I told them that the movement needs replacing (and so it is not a cheap and simple repair) they are suggesting it was shipped in great condition, and must have been damaged due to mishandling by me.

They want me to ship the watch back to them, so their own staff can inspect the watch, and decide if the problem is covered by the one year guarantee. They said I have to pay for the cost of shipping and insurance in both directions. Obviously, I am not happy with that option. So, I am pushing back a bit and trying to negotiate for them to send me a replacement movement instead. Not sure if I will be successful, but I will keep trying.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Just received my Glashutte Senator Sixties design copy from AliExpress,









116.0US $ 50% OFF|New 40.5mm 26 Jewels 2824 Automatic Mechanical Movement 10bar Sapphire Glass Luminous Pilot Mechanical Watches Gr88-20 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





As was mentioned before, this uses a Flieger case with a polished concave bezel, polished lugs, and brushed sides, an ever so slightly domed sapphire crystal and a sapphire display caseback. It measures 40.8mm in diameter (advertised as 40.5mm), 49.2mm lug-to-lug, 11.4mm in thickness, and 20mm lugs. It also features a Chinese made clone of the ETA 2824-2, although I'm not quite sure which one it is.

My only small gripes are a slight blemish on the second hand that is only really noticeable under bright lights and the correct angle, and the lack of inner AR on the crystal so the dial appears a bit washed out at times due to reflections. But, all in all, it seems like a exceptional value for the $116 asking price.

There are also versions with the SII NH35 movement, and the Seiko VH31 4bps quartz movement.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $257.65 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Black/Red Dial Wristwatch Speed TIN TIN Sapphire Crystal Solid SS








303.34US $ |40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Black/Red Dial Wristwatch Speed TIN TIN Sapphire Crystal Solid SS|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





One red bezel in stock


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Having been asked to send a watch back to China for repair has brought up an issue I have wondered about.
> 
> If you send back a faulty watch, and a few weeks later get back either a repaired watch or a replacement, what happens with customs declarations?
> 
> ...


Hello ;=)
i think there is a way not to pay vat twice, i hope so, it should be. 
If i was you i think i would ask the customs office as it seems they really can be bothering. There is the European law but is it applied exactly in the same way in each country ? 
If as you said (amongst other possibilities ) they are looking for proofs that you sent a product to repair , ... law and its complexity, this could be tricky.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Are you still keeping away your watches on a shelf for some time due to covid situation ? 
Do you think there is a health risk with this kind of products ? (box, watch, wrapping ..)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Are you still keeping away your watches on a shelf for some time due to covid situation ?
> Do you think there is a health risk with this kind of products ? (box, watch, wrapping ..)


I wipe them with hydroalcoholic gel.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I haven't done anything special with them the whole time. I figure by the time it gets to Australia it's just like any other package.

Also, this came in the mail today. Got it cheap the other day when Springy posted the link to the flash sale.



























Can't see any QC issues. The bracelet is one of the best I've seen from AliExpress. I've had it on wrist for about 12 hours now and it's about 2 seconds fast so far. I did put it on a timegrapher and the dots were scattered everywhere but I'm not too concerned. Not sure what the lift angle on the DG5833 is meant to be though, if anyone does know I'd be happy to test it again.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Are you still keeping away your watches on a shelf for some time due to covid situation ?
> Do you think there is a health risk with this kind of products ? (box, watch, wrapping ..)


No... People do that???


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Techme said:


> Why do they do this when none of their designs are original? Obviously they use some off the shelf catalogue parts.


Trendy watch said on their page the ship with in 12-48 hours after 6 days they are still proccesing the order, I'm try to cancel but Ali being Ali I'm sure the wont cancel.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Checked prices for this sale and practically no discounts for most items. It's going to be just coupons to make something a bit worthwhile. I will just get the aquanaut homage for around 40 euros...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> Checked prices for this sale and practically no discounts for most items. It's going to be just coupons to make something a bit worthwhile. I will just get the aquanaut homage for around 40 euros...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I thought the sale doesn't start until 23rd August.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I thought the sale doesn't start until 23rd August.


The sale prices are already visible in the app.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hietsukka said:


> The sale prices are already visible in the app.


Just keep in mind, some of those will adjust once the sale starts. I've seen it for every sale.
Prices don't seem great, then boom, sale hits and prices drop and coupons come out.

Best to just add watches to your cart and wait for the sale day. I e got my eye on like 6 watches


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

16610LV said:


> No... People do that???


I guess some did, but it is difficult to be sure if it is needed or not.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

16610LV said:


> No... People do that???


Sure, I keep them on the shelf above my 1,000 toilet rolls for a minimum of 6 months before opening.

I do this with letters from the Inland Revenue, too!

The apocalypse is coming, you know! 

M


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

manchette said:


> I guess some did, but it is difficult to be sure if it is needed or not.


Here are 3 articles (scientifical) who studied this matter.









Contamination of inert surfaces by SARS-CoV-2: Persistence, stability and infectivity. A review


Undoubtedly, there is a tremendous concern regarding the new viral strain "Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome Coronavirus-2" (SARS-CoV-2) and its related disease known as COVID-19. The World Health Organization has stated that SARS-CoV-2 is mainly transmitted ...




www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov









New study on virus survival time on surfaces - Science & research news | Frontiers


Survival of coronavirus particles on surfaces depends on material: Frontiers in Materials




blog.frontiersin.org












Stability of SARS‐CoV‐2 and other coronaviruses in the environment and on common touch surfaces and the influence of climatic conditions: A review


Although the unprecedented efforts the world has been taking to control the spread of the human coronavirus disease (COVID-19) and its causative aetiology [severe acute respiratory syndrome coronavir...




onlinelibrary.wiley.com





The first one is talking directly about the survival of the virus on surfaces and its ability to contaminate human from the said surfaces (up to a few days is the general consensus based on multiple studies).

The second article is studying the way saliva droplets contaminated by the virus evolve in time when on a surface. Basically the article talks about the complexity of saliva itself and the way it evolves in different context (evaporation, salt concentration, acidity, etc.) and proposes a few mathematical formulas to estimate the rate of survival.

The third article is a review and talks about survival of the virus in air and on surfaces.

For all of them you can jump to the conclusion.

In general, there is not much chances of contamination through surfaces such as packages etc. and it can be considered fully safe after lets say 3-4 days. CDC is talking of 1 chance on 10.000 that you would get contaminated after a contact with a _contaminated surface_ (Coronavirus Disease 2019 (COVID-19)).

Personnaly, I would consider the inside of the package safe once you receive it. The inside of the package hasn't been touched after it has been packed and the shipping is usually more than 3-4 days.
Concerning the package itself, I would not consider it as high risk (I don't think it is handled that much and by that many people). But for the people who want to make sure it is safe, best way is to spray the package with alcohol solution (around 70%).

I know there has been articles in newspaper saying that the virus can survive up to 28 days on different surfaces. This is based on scientifical studies (and are perfectly serious); One of them from CSIRO. But by reporting this information some journals/media forgot to add that those 28 days of survival were obtained using specific condition which were highly favorable to the virus survival. No sunlight for example because it has been shown that UV from sunlight rapidly kills the virus and the aim of that specific study was to see the impact of temperature alone on the virus (so they wanted to avoid interferences). Also the quantity of virus staying active was unlikely to contaminate someone.

Sometimes media mislead people unwillingly. Always check the sources yourself and put the information within a context.

CDC or other health organisation from your country are usually a good source of information and put things in context.

In a few words : DON'T LICK THE PACKAGE


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

borka_ said:


> In a few words : DON'T LICK THE PACKAGE


YOU CAN'T TELL ME WHAT TO DO!
_licks package angrily_ 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

16610LV said:


> No... People do that???


I don't but my brother (in Suffolk) does.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Has anyone bought and received one of the new Pagani Design Datejust 38mm yet. I would love to see a review or some real world pictures and feedback. I am considering the grey/silver one, but would like more information. 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Omegafanboy said:


> Has anyone bought and received one of the new Pagani Design Datejust 38mm yet. I would love to see a review or some real world pictures and feedback. I am considering the grey/silver one, but would like more information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


I'm buying the black https://m.tb.cn/h.f0fWkJw?sm=94d6e2


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Omegafanboy said:


> Has anyone bought and received one of the new Pagani Design Datejust 38mm yet. I would love to see a review or some real world pictures and feedback. I am considering the grey/silver one, but would like more information.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


I have the silver dialed one in my city. Hopefully it arrives tomorrow. Maybe I can do an unboxing/impressions video since I know people want it for the sale...but if not I'll at least pop up some picks and confirm dimensions.


----------



## teebytoksiq (Aug 6, 2021)

Hey guys, what's with all the rumours about shortage of NH35s? Everything seemed fine up to a few days ago, and since then I've seen multiple posts on /r/chinesewatches mentioning the shortage from sources like Pagani, Corgeut and San Martin. Apparently it's to do with the movement factory shutdown or relocation? This is not good news, most of my cart and watches I've been lusting after have NH35s, and also just got into the modding/custom game too.

-Is this legit?
-Do you think this is temporary? 
-Should I panic buy lol? 
-Noticed the sd1970 creeping up in price so should I just cop now?


----------



## teebytoksiq (Aug 6, 2021)

16610LV said:


> Yes... I posted a review 6 days ago HERE


Wow perfect exactly what I needed, thanks so much for the in depth review.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Techme said:


> I took the watch to my local watchmaker. He said there was a production flaw with the movement and it was not repairable. I thought it was a great opportunity to learn some skills. I knew the movement type already, so I ordered one from an AliExpress seller with positive reviews.
> 
> It cost more doing it myself because of the cost of the tools, but I've already saved money by building other watches from parts. I enjoy it, but it's not without its frustrations, and one must be patient.
> 
> ...


Unbelievable/shocking given that it is an LTM/LJM (San Martin)!!!! But it remains one beautiful watch! I bet that if they were to make that watch again, QC would be different because that was early in the life of San Martin's meteoric growth. That hair thing is really disgusting and there is absolutely no reason for that nasty spot weld!!!!!! Still the nicest looking 62MAS out there in my opinion!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Unbelievable/shocking given that it is an LTM/LJM (San Martin)!!!! But it remains one beautiful watch! I bet that if they were to make that watch again, QC would be different because that was early in the life of San Martin's meteoric growth. That hair thing is really disgusting and there is absolutely no reason for that nasty spot weld!!!!!! Still the nicest looking 62MAS out there in my opinion!


I also think V1 / LJM is the best iteration of the lot.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> Unbelievable/shocking given that it is an LTM/LJM (San Martin)!!!! But it remains one beautiful watch! I bet that if they were to make that watch again, QC would be different because that was early in the life of San Martin's meteoric growth. That hair thing is really disgusting and there is absolutely no reason for that nasty spot weld!!!!!! Still the nicest looking 62MAS out there in my opinion!


I have to agree. The only the thing about the V1 though, is that it came with a strap only - no bracelet option.


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> Wasn't that Liberace nickname?
> 
> View attachment 16047111


Uh, that's glamwhore not glamor


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

Triton9 said:


> 30.54US $ 35% OFF|2020 Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury TACTO Sports Watches Steel Case Rubber Strap Rotated Military Wrist Watch Relogios Masculinos|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Is the movement included? 😜


----------



## 1Wolf1 (Jul 27, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Not really my style but they are surppost to be reasonably well made Spingy and I've seen them on Aliexpress for years so they must be half decent! Get that Red one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pic makes it look like the case width is bigger than the lug width.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

teebytoksiq said:


> Hey guys, what's with all the rumours about shortage of NH35s? Everything seemed fine up to a few days ago, and since then I've seen multiple posts on /r/chinesewatches mentioning the shortage from sources like Pagani, Corgeut and San Martin. Apparently it's to do with the movement factory shutdown or relocation? This is not good news, most of my cart and watches I've been lusting after have NH35s, and also just got into the modding/custom game too.
> 
> -Is this legit?
> -Do you think this is temporary?
> ...


No word on if/how you should manage your purchase but the NH35 shortage is apparently real. Wing Liang mentioned it in a recent video on his new Divemaster 4 Evo. Obviously as with all matters of supply chain, the shortage is "temporary" but it may last for some time (think on the scale of several months). Luckily Seiko (including their movement production) is very vertically integrated so they may recover slightly faster compared to other industries that were impacted by COVID in the past 18 months. Someone please correct me if that assumption is wrong.


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

mleok said:


> Just received my Glashutte Senator Sixties design copy from AliExpress,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great but needs to have some sort of name on the dial


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

mleok said:


> Just received my Glashutte Senator Sixties design copy from AliExpress,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do really like the look of these, but I can't get past that 'PILOT,S WATCH' text on the back 

Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

No1VIPER said:


> I do really like the look of these, but I can't get past that 'PILOT,S WATCH' text on the back
> 
> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


how about the same watch with quartz mvmnt and mineral glass, but with FLIEGERUHR on the back? and a lot cheaper
FLIEGERUHR


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

frogles said:


> how about the same watch with quartz mvmnt and mineral glass, but with FLIEGERUHR on the back? and a lot cheaper
> FLIEGERUHR


does it exist with manual wind caliber ?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

For those of you who like micro-rotor watches (who doesn't) and the Boderry brand in particular, (Boderry has received considerably good press even with their limited offerings), this may be of interest since there are only 2 micro-rotor watches that are affordable to chose from-----either this or the Lobinni on AliX-------- at the present time. There is even a review on Youtube that does a nice job of describing this watch with its green face and gold indices It is somehow reminiscent of the Seiko Alpinist but considerably more interesting, and in my opinion, more handsome. And it only costs $199









The World’s Most Affordable Micro-rotor Watch


A dress watch worth collecting | Sapphire Crystal | Scratch-resistant | Early Shipping Guarantee | Check out 'The World’s Most Affordable Micro-rotor Watch' on Indiegogo.




www.indiegogo.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ANOTHER new pagani...this time an IWC homage in white, black, or Blue








99.99US $ 80% OFF|Pagani Design New Pilot Watch Luxury Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Waterproof 200m Mechanical Watches Top Brand Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> For those of you who like micro-rotor watches (who doesn't) and the Boderry brand in particular, (Boderry has received considerably good press even with their limited offerings), this may be of interest since there are only 2 micro-rotor watches that are affordable to chose from-----either this or the Lobinni on AliX-------- at the present time. There is even a review on Youtube that does a nice job of describing this watch with its green face and gold indices It is somehow reminiscent of the Seiko Alpinist but considerably more interesting, and in my opinion, more handsome. And it only costs $199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope these prove popular enough that brands start to offer styles with a micro rotor. I'm OK with dress watches, but I don't particularly like the font used for the numerals on either the Lobinni or the Boderry. (It looks like the same font was used by both brands.)


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> For those of you who like micro-rotor watches (who doesn't) and the Boderry brand in particular, (Boderry has received considerably good press even with their limited offerings), this may be of interest since there are only 2 micro-rotor watches that are affordable to chose from-----either this or the Lobinni on AliX-------- at the present time. There is even a review on Youtube that does a nice job of describing this watch with its green face and gold indices It is somehow reminiscent of the Seiko Alpinist but considerably more interesting, and in my opinion, more handsome. And it only costs $199
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are very nice. I have the Lobinni one, which I think I pretty identical. I also have another microbrand watch, the Solas Starlight with the same movement too. I did a comparison video of the them, for those who are interested.






Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> ANOTHER new pagani...this time an IWC homage in white, black, or Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was hoping somebody bought this and tell me how its like  I really like the watch and 200m is a nice thing to have.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

borka_ said:


> Here are 3 articles (scientifical) who studied this matter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CDC is NOT the most reliable source, sorry. They have waffled on too many things for political reasons. I prefer the data from Japan and Korea where their public health officials have been MUCH more accurate, scientific, and conservative in their approach.

As for packages, recall that the studies that found 28 days survival had as one of the main factors for survival no exposure to UV light. That is precisely what you find inside an opaque package (particularly some of the black plastic watch boxes) and you find surfaces that are hospitable to virus survival as well.

If you want to be sure, open the package and leave it in direct sunlight all day. You should be good to go no matter what else happened with it.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

No1VIPER said:


> They are very nice. I have the Lobinni one, which I think I pretty identical. I also have another microbrand watch, the Solas Starlight with the same movement too. I did a comparison video of the them, for those who are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, and a very good one at that!!!!!!!!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

did a quick unboxing of the new "38mm" OP homage from Pagani.






I gotta stop falling for it.

p.s. it's closer to 40mm than 38mm.
same pagani bracelet and clasp (which did some damage under my thumb nail)
but looks like they added True BGW9 lume, and it looks pretty decent on first charge.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> did a quick unboxing of the new "38mm" OP homage from Pagani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for this, I'm on the fence about picking one up. The OP is one of my favourite Rolex designs and I'm hoping Pagani did a decent job. Interesting that it's practically 40mm, why the heck they don't list the real numbers?

Will you do a more in depth review in the future? Could you please let me know the lug to lug measurement on this one, actual height and maybe a wrist shot? It would go a long way in figuring out if it's will fit my wrist.
Thanks!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Pagani is on the never buy list now, no excuse for constant BS with new releases with basic info and photos being unreliable.


----------



## Organizer (Jan 5, 2015)

EDIT- I should have searched first, same company

Is there any difference (aside from dial) between the addiesdive pilot and the steedlive SD1940T? The only one I can spot is the radius on the lug cutout being bigger on the SD (though in some photos they look identical)









79.2US $ 60% OFF|Addies Dive Men's watch Stainless steel C3 Luminous ar coated sapphire crystal 200M waterproof Automatic Mechanical Watch Diving|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com







Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> did a quick unboxing of the new "38mm" OP homage from Pagani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this quick review. I've had the black one in my cart for a few weeks and was going to get it at the upcoming sale, but now that I know it's pushing 40mm I'll take a pass.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> did a quick unboxing of the new "38mm" OP homage from Pagani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A literal "quick and dirty" unboxing video.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

geokarbou said:


> thanks for this, I'm on the fence about picking one up. The OP is one of my favourite Rolex designs and I'm hoping Pagani did a decent job. Interesting that it's practically 40mm, why the heck they don't list the real numbers?
> 
> Will you do a more in depth review in the future? Could you please let me know the lug to lug measurement on this one, actual height and maybe a wrist shot? It would go a long way in figuring out if it's will fit my wrist.
> Thanks!


Those measurements are included in the video.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> A literal "quick and dirty" unboxing video.


Shedding blood for the hobby! 😉


----------



## 1feelingleft (Oct 31, 2019)

Just arrived. Original strap was okay, but had this new 3rd party strap from StrapsCo to pair.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

geokarbou said:


> thanks for this, I'm on the fence about picking one up. The OP is one of my favourite Rolex designs and I'm hoping Pagani did a decent job. Interesting that it's practically 40mm, why the heck they don't list the real numbers?
> 
> Will you do a more in depth review in the future? Could you please let me know the lug to lug measurement on this one, actual height and maybe a wrist shot? It would go a long way in figuring out if it's will fit my wrist.
> Thanks!


Yes, a more in depth review is planned, hopefully before the end of the sale.



Tjcdas said:


> Pagani is on the never buy list now, no excuse for constant BS with new releases with basic info and photos being unreliable.


I'm kind of over it...this is #2 for me. I held off on the New GMT because I don't believe the 40mm dimension



DEV1ST8R said:


> Thanks for this quick review. I've had the black one in my cart for a few weeks and was going to get it at the upcoming sale, but now that I know it's pushing 40mm I'll take a pass.


Glad I could save you some cash 



caktaylor said:


> A literal "quick and dirty" unboxing video.


OMG, I was so gross. Just be glad you could only see my hands. 



Old_Tractor said:


> Shedding blood for the hobby!


The things I do for you all


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have been thinking for a while about getting a couple of "high end" watches in my collection, and started looking at Grand Seiko. During which, I stumbled on the Grand Seiko SBGW231, and I thought "that looks familiar'. Needless to say, I put on my Escapement Time dress watch immediately.









74.07US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## tiching99 (Apr 6, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> did a quick unboxing of the new "38mm" OP homage from Pagani.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks fantastic but unfortunately the 49mm lug to lug is a deal breaker for my 6.5" wrists. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.









599.95US $ |DUKA watch Men Mechanical Wristwatch Luxury Automatic watch for men steel diver NH35 clock man 120 Ceramic bezel montre homme|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com



















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

No1VIPER said:


> The latest video is up on my YouTube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The finish on the lugs and the patchy lume were shocking.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

After many delays, the world premiere of the latest James Bond film, No Time to Die, will be held on 28th September 2021 at the Royal Albert Hall in London.

Finally, we will all be able to wear those homage watches we bought last year 






No Time To Die World Premiere | James Bond 007


Eon Productions, MGM Studios and Universal Pictures International today announced the World Premiere of No Time To Die, the 25th James Bond film, will take place on Tuesday 28 September 2021 at London’s Royal Albert Hall. Producers Michael G. Wilson, Barbara Broccoli and director Cary Joji...




www.007.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Imagine wrapping up a project (as actor in this case), and then only seeing the final product 2 years later. I bet there will be at the premiere forgot the plot


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> This is the brand new Cronos L6011, also available in battleship grey. I really like it, except for the date, which would be better at the 6 o'clock.
> 
> View attachment 16055596


Like the fact it's 41mm Instead of blindly follow Blancpain 43mm size.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm half tempted to snag this pink piggy Bliger at tomorrow's sale 
























80.5US $ 30% OFF|Bliger 40mm Pink Dial Sapphire Glass 24 Jewels Genuine NH35A Automatic Watch Rubber Band Rotating Beze Romantic Pig Pattern|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> ANOTHER new pagani...this time an IWC homage in white, black, or Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually might get this. Lol at the 499 original price


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Anyone know if this Reverso copy has false branding, or is as shown?

The "Swiss made" makes me have my doubts...

US $431.46 46%OFF | OUPAI 2021 New Arrival Rectangle Watch Men Automatic Reverso Design Muti-time Zone Business Watch Waterproof Double Time Dial








439.45US $ 45% OFF|OUPAI 2021 New Arrival Rectangle Watch Men Automatic Reverso Design Muti time Zone Business Watch Waterproof Double Time Dial|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anyone know if this Reverso copy has false branding, or is as shown?
> 
> The "Swiss made" makes me have my doubts...
> 
> ...


False branding, like all the other Oupai and Agegirl...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I have been thinking for a while about getting a couple of "high end" watches in my collection, and started looking at Grand Seiko. During which, I stumbled on the Grand Seiko SBGW231, and I thought "that looks familiar'. Needless to say, I put on my Escapement Time dress watch immediately.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I have bought one high end watch, an Omega Speedy, not a bad time to pick up the last model with the 1861 caliber movement


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

mougino said:


> I'm half tempted to snag this pink piggy Bliger at tomorrow's sale
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My wife likes the look of this one. Might add it to her collection.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

So what's in your basket for the back-to-school sale?

So far I have a Tactical Frog/Froxa, a Steeldive Sub (1954), an Escapement Time Flieger chrono, and a smallish green field watch.

There are 2 or 3 other interesting ones (SM Pilot, QM Platoon, Cooper Pathfinder...), but I decided to restrict myself to 4 watches.

I will also try one of Tearoke's 4€ tropic rubber strap, see what they're worth.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This was a limited edition made only for a tiny number of admins of the Steinhart facebook group. So, my chances of ever getting one are pretty much zero. However, I am clinging to a remote chance that there is a homage somewhere out there with these gorgeous colours. Has anybody seen one? I live in hope.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> So what's in your basket for the back-to-school sale?
> 
> So far I have a Tactical Frog/*Froxa*,


That's a good name for it! 
I was gonna skip it, but ... 
Ahsweddagaa, if one more person says something positive about the Froxa, I am soooooo getting it.


----------



## No1VIPER (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's the latest review. I ended up doing the stereotypical YouTuber type thumbnail 









235.2US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Men Watches Original Design Retro Diver Watch Sapphire Nh35a Automatic Mechanical 20bar Ceramic Bezel C3 Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




s.click.aliexpress.com




Discount code 'A2AIO1G8KH3F' for $20 off















Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> This was a limited edition made only for a tiny number of admins of the Steinhart facebook group. So, my chances of ever getting one are pretty much zero. However, I am clinging to a remote chance that there is a homage somewhere out there with these gorgeous colours. Has anybody seen one? I live in hope.


Close enough?
US $80.93 30%OFF | 2019 New Design Mechanical Automatic Men Watch Date Week Indicator Sapphire Glass 39mm Polished Case Stainless Steel Bracelet








65.8US $ 30% OFF|2019 New Design Mechanical Automatic Men Watch Date Week Indicator Sapphire Glass 39mm Polished Case Stainless Steel Bracelet - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













edit: found it cheaper


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> That's a good name for it!
> I was gonna skip it, but ...
> Ahsweddagaa, if one more person says something positive about the Froxa, I am soooooo getting it.


[pushing you over the edge] don't read those: 



DOXA - TACTICAL FROG











Doxa - Tactical Frog review is up


Bunch of Doxa stuff in it. I think people may be surprised https://www.doxa300t.com/froggy/froggy.htm




www.watchuseek.com













Doxa - Maranez Review updated


Guys, I honestly didn't have high expectations for this but wooooo it's a heck of a bang for $179. Fit and finish is excellent, not quite Doxa level but will give Maranez a run for their money. This is the SUB 5000T lite that Doxa never made. I'll pull it apart and see if the bracelet fits the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> That's a good name for it!
> I was gonna skip it, but ...
> Ahsweddagaa, if one more person says something positive about the Froxa, I am soooooo getting it.












Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> [pushing you over the edge] don't read those:


Ya, I read those last week, and Flyingdoc is who messed me up good.

Prior to reading those, I was under the impression that the alignment was the 💩 💩 .
I myself dont care that it's a tachy.

But alignment is something else. That's a no no, doo doo. 😡

I mean, why not spend a little extra and get a schlocky Seiko crap instead, for some "refined" misalignment, hmm?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> So what's in your basket for the back-to-school sale?
> 
> So far I have a Tactical Frog/Froxa, a Steeldive Sub (1954), an Escapement Time Flieger chrono, and a smallish green field watch.
> 
> ...


SM retro diver and pagani oak in blue but I think I'll just go for the SM because I'm still happily wearing my phylida nautilus.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> That's a good name for it!
> I was gonna skip it, but ...
> Ahsweddagaa, if one more person says something positive about the Froxa, I am soooooo getting it.


You know you want to...









Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

Ali have any thinner divers?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I'm buying the black https://m.tb.cn/h.f0fWkJw?sm=94d6e2


I'm having second thoughts. I'm looking at the PD-1661 reviews, and the dial isn't as glossy as I'd like.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

konax said:


> Close enough?
> US $80.93 30%OFF | 2019 New Design Mechanical Automatic Men Watch Date Week Indicator Sapphire Glass 39mm Polished Case Stainless Steel Bracelet
> 
> 
> ...


Wait,That watch has a mechanical chronograph movement for $65?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Indiglo92 said:


> Wait,That watch has a mechanical chronograph movement for $65?


this is a calendar movement, not a chronograph


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

this time not form the aliexpress and a bit different video> HMT refubished (not original dial)


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Alright, time for me to post an inquiry:

Are there any diver quartz watches in AliExpress with thick watch hands and diameter less than 44mm? Tried to search but results are nada


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> Alright, time for me to post an inquiry:
> 
> Are there any diver quartz watches in AliExpress with thick watch hands and diameter less than 44mm? Tried to search but results are nada


A (very) cheap one but matches your criteria: 42mm, Sunon quartz, sumo hands Cagarny (e1sy to sterilize):


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

@bearwithwatch: better quality than the previous one, this Mil Sub, supposedly 300m WR, with Seiko sweeping quartz, 41 mm but hands maybe not so thick?
















122.83US $ 50% OFF|Men's Army Watch Diving Watch 300m Waterproof Stainless Steel Watch Case Vh31 Super Luminous Men's Army Style Watch Watch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> @bearwithwatch: better quality than the previous one, this Mil Sub, supposedly 300m WR, with Seiko sweeping quartz, 41 mm but hands maybe not so thick?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you 🙂
That surely looks interesting. Might pull the trigger on it after making some space in my watchbox


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This one keeps catching my eye ... 100 meters water resistance and super-legible. Seems like it would be great to swim with. Check out their video. Under $21.










Sports Watch Luxury Men 100M Relogio Masculino LED Digital Diving Swimming Reloj Hombre Sports Watch Sumergible Wristwatch GJ|sport watch heart|sport watch menwatch spider man 2 - AliExpress


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

bearwithwatch said:


> Alright, time for me to post an inquiry:
> 
> Are there any diver quartz watches in AliExpress with thick watch hands and diameter less than 44mm? Tried to search but results are nada


thick enough?
thick?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

frogles said:


> thick enough?
> thick?


Thick enough 😉


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> This one keeps catching my eye ... 100 meters water resistance and super-legible. Seems like it would be great to swim with. Check out their video. Under $21.
> 
> View attachment 16075395
> 
> ...


Xonix is a lesser-known brand but they've been around a few decades now so I'd guess it's probably worth a punt.

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

[QUOTE = "bearwithwatch, post: 53901591, member: 1301453"]
Хорошо, пора написать запрос:

Есть ли на AliExpress дайверские кварцевые часы с толстыми стрелками и диаметром менее 44 мм? Пытался выполнить поиск, но результаты нет
[/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

While away on holiday last week I saw someone wearing one of the new Seiko 62MAS replacements (SLA017?). I'd never seen one IRL before but seeing it in the flesh, so to speak, I finally get the appeal of them.

So to my questions - I can get the San Martin v4 62MAS for around £150 in the current sale. I'm guessing this is a good price?
For those who already own this model - do you still like it and wear it often? Also how green are the indices in ordinary lighting? I like my indices to be white, not Seiko-monster-v1 green.

I already have a Froxa incoming but I'm justifying that this is a good price and there are rumours of NH35 shortages ... 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> I already have a Froxa incoming...


If YOU say that your Froxa is perfect (in alignment, etc), and everything is hunky dory...
AH SWEDDAGAA I'ma gonna give myself whiplash taking out my credit card to buy me one too!! 

(enter: MIxed feelings)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> If YOU say that your Froxa is perfect (in alignment, etc), and everything is hunky dory...
> AH SWEDDAGAA I'ma gonna give myself a whiplash taking out my credit card to buy me one too!!
> 
> (enter: MIxed feelings)


I think I'm more worried about the male end-links than the alignment, from what I've seen, but I'll definitely post up some pics when I get it in. 

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Does anybody know the dial size for Heimdallr nttd? I’m planning to pull the trigger but only if I can mod it. The dial and hands in the actual watch is what puts me off nearly as much as a dead macrel does.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Here's my shopping list from today. I passed the order in the first minutes of the sale


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Can get it for 38 from the addies dive store right now

(Thick quartz comment)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Here's my shopping list from today. I passed the order in the first minutes of the sale
> 
> View attachment 16076083


Nice! I see you opted for the white froggie.

EDIT: ducking autocorrect


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

taken from @mougino 's photo: Is the bezel split into TWO separate rings?
Can the dots be made to line up or what?
Notice how they're tilting to the left, in relation to the 12 o'clock marker


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have seen some praise for Thorn watches recently. Does anybody here have this Thorn watch is a compass bezel? It looks really nice, but I am wondering if it really looks this nice in real life. And also, how would you rate the quality of the build? If this "pagani level" or "san martin" level, or somewhere between?









179.0US $ 35% OFF|Shirryu New Arrival Men's Diver Watch Land Overlord Sports Mechanical Watch Automatic Chronograph Movement Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

I bought three watches today. Used "Cently" to find coupons for further savings.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Quite impressed with this new arrival. It seems to be a step up from their Submariner homages. The dial is gorgeous. The bezel action is fine, with everything well aligned and minimal backwards slop.

Screw-down crown isn't exquisite - almost feels more like a Vostok crown. But it screws down. And the bracelet is good but not great. But for $130? Seems well worth that.

I recently bought a big, chunky Zeno blue-dial diver for about four times the price, and I can already tell this one is going to swallow all of its wrist-time.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> Here's my shopping list from today. I passed the order in the first minutes of the sale


I'm interested in your assessment of that bicompax pilot's chrono. I have it saved in my favorites and always keep eyeing it.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Picked up this one in the sale for under $83 delivered. Most sites had it still above $100. I like the Sinn-like look.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> I have seen some praise for Thorn watches recently. Does anybody here have this Thorn watch is a compass bezel? It looks really nice, but I am wondering if it really looks this nice in real life. And also, how would you rate the quality of the build? If this "pagani level" or "san martin" level, or somewhere between?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thorn = Shirryu which is basically Heimdallr etc. So supposedly all good.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani Oyster Perpetual Homage review is up





I'm REALLY liking this one. Pagani is stepping it up. if only it had their newer clasp. otherwise, it's great!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> taken from @mougino 's photo: Is the bezel split into TWO separate rings?
> Can the dots be made to line up or what?
> Notice how they're tilting to the left, in relation to the 12 o'clock marker
> 
> View attachment 16076658


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I have seen some praise for Thorn watches recently. Does anybody here have this Thorn watch is a compass bezel? It looks really nice, but I am wondering if it really looks this nice in real life. And also, how would you rate the quality of the build? If this "pagani level" or "san martin" level, or somewhere between?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This shop has a video, not as good as a user review but better than photosop pictures:








145.0US $ |Official Shop THORN LX Series Ferrari Designer Land Overlord Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Replica SNR029J1 Diving Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Quite impressed with this new arrival. It seems to be a step up from their Submariner homages. The dial is gorgeous. The bezel action is fine, with everything well aligned and minimal backwards slop.
> 
> Screw-down crown isn't exquisite - almost feels more like a Vostok crown. But it screws down. And the bracelet is good but not great. But for $130? Seems well worth that.
> 
> ...


Any word on the lume quality? A tuna with bad lume is like a bicycle without pedals-- nearly useless for its original intended purpose. Also, if you have the proper hex-head or torx screwdriver, please post pictures of the watch without the shroud on! I love seeing Tunas without them, it transforms the watch completely.

Bought my first AliX watch early in the morning today, the PD BB GMT:








101.99US $ 83% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN 2021 New BB58 GMT Mechanical Wrist Watch Luxury Automatic watch Men Sapphire Glass Steel dive Clock reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




I know some members here expressed reservations about the photoshopped pictures and nebulous dimensions. I will report back in about a month once I receive it.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

mougino said:


> Here's my shopping list from today. I passed the order in the first minutes of the sale
> 
> View attachment 16076083


The green dial watch has the DG2813 calibre which is similar to the Miyota 8215. I'd be interested to see how it runs.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Bought these two from the sale. Anyone have either one? Bought the first in Sapphire and the other with no logo.

US $57.50 50％ Off | 44mm Pilot style not have logo Mechanical Hand Wind Men's Watch Silver dial orange number orange nylon band st3600-2 movement








56.35US $ 51% OFF|44mm Pilot Style Not Have Logo Mechanical Hand Wind Men's Watch Silver Dial Orange Number Orange Nylon Band St3600-2 Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





US $119.92 57％ Off | STEELDIVE Diver Watch 200m NH35A Pilot Automatic Watch NH35 Sapphire Crystal German CuSn8 Bronze Pilot Watch C3 Super Luminous








149.4US $ 70% OFF|Steeldive Diver Watch 200m Nh35a Pilot Automatic Watch Nh35 Sapphire Crystal German Cusn8 Bronze Pilot Watch C3 Super Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> please post pictures of the watch without the shroud on! I love seeing Tunas without them



Take your filthy fantasy elsewhere, Sir, this is a family place here!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> The green dial watch has the DG2813 calibre which is similar to the Miyota 8215. I'd be interested to see how it runs.


I've owned other Dixmont Guangzhou for years and no issue, they're as reliable and accurate as my Miyota 8X. I'll do a quick write up when I receive this one.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I've got the bronze nologo Steeldive. Loving it. 


Sokpuppet1 said:


> Bought these two from the sale. Anyone have either one? Bought the first in Sapphire and the other with no logo.
> 
> US $57.50 50％ Off | 44mm Pilot style not have logo Mechanical Hand Wind Men's Watch Silver dial orange number orange nylon band st3600-2 movement
> 
> ...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Thanx this flieger is what i looking for


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Just got this one with a view to modding it a bit. Just couldnt resist the price tag


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mougino said:


> Take your filthy fantasy elsewhere, Sir, this is a family place here!


Sorry not sorry 

(pardon the dust, I don't wear it too often)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TUNA sans Shroud = The Puck, but with a different dial


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> taken from @mougino 's photo: Is the bezel split into TWO separate rings?
> Can the dots be made to line up or what?
> Notice how they're tilting to the left, in relation to the 12 o'clock marker
> 
> View attachment 16076658


No they can not. The alignment is


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D.Sanko said:


> No they can not. The alignment is


This is driving me crazy.
Just when I thought it was OK to buy one.

There's a review of it somewhere, and the reviewer -- Doc something -- showed HIS, and his was perfectly aligned.

It's a f'kin crapshoot!! ?


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I posted a quick review and some pictures too, and the alignment is not good. The male end links do tend to stick out a lot and Watchdives even send me a picture of the own watch, which was misaligned but they didn’t care to answer my questions about that “hick-up” 

ps. I sold mine again. The alignment was too bad.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D.Sanko said:


> I posted a quick review and some pictures too, and the alignment is not good. The male end links do tend to stick out a lot and Watchdives even send me a picture of the own watch, which was misaligned but they didn't care to answer my questions about that "hick-up"
> 
> ps. I sold mine again. The alignment was too bad.


I guess it really was too good to be true for under 180. 
SIGH !!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> This is driving me crazy.
> Just when I thought it was OK to buy one.
> 
> There's a review of it somewhere, and the reviewer -- Doc something -- showed HIS, and his was perfectly aligned.
> ...


The question is: do you feel lucky?



Chronopolis said:


> I guess it really was too good to be true for under 180.
> SIGH !!


Seiko alignment for half the price


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I think, considering the price tag. If (for me it’s a big if) you can live with the misalignment, the Tachymeter bezel, the male end links and the semi painful grinding of the crown. You actually get a pretty decent watch. When all is said and done, it looks okay on the wrist. 
And it is the first Doxa homage to sport that kind of a price tag, so you could/should forgive some of its quirks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> The question is: do you feel lucky? *Well? Do ya, *_*PUNK*_?


FIFY.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

I ordered a black one of these Corgeut sterile Subs for mods/parts, with an NH35 for £50 delivered including tax with some coupons/codes. They also have them with Seagull movement for £40 or a Miyota for £47.








163.0US $ |40MM Mens Watch Sterile Dial NH35 Miyota 8215 Automatic Mechanical Ceramic 316SS 10ATM Waterproof Luminous Sport Male Clock Lu|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

What I picked up this sale part 1


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Been awhile since I've ordered anything from AliExpress.

the concise aircraft watch is kinda cool. The seconds hand is curved and the tip is a red airplane


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

konax said:


> Sorry not sorry
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I normally dislike black-coated watches but man that looks _awesome_. Good shots too. Thanks very much!
I suppose I should post my own naked Tuna (SNE545)


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

This sale came at a perfect time. I was starting to get an AliExpress itch lol it's been a hot minute since I ordered something. I picked up the Pagani Designs "Steve McQueen" for $83










And a Tactical Frog in the turquoise. Been seeing a lot of really positive reviews and several bad ones so we will see how my luck goes lol. I got this for $167 plus a $24 discount from the $3 off per $30 sale.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Quite impressed with this new arrival. It seems to be a step up from their Submariner homages. The dial is gorgeous. The bezel action is fine, with everything well aligned and minimal backwards slop.
> 
> Screw-down crown isn't exquisite - almost feels more like a Vostok crown. But it screws down. And the bracelet is good but not great. But for $130? Seems well worth that.
> 
> ...


Except for a slightly smaller case, why would I get a Pagani, instead of an Addies Tuna (MY-H5) or Steeldive SD1975? The Steeldives even have some unique colorways. The Addies is Under $100 right now.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Because Addies, Steeldive and San Martin are talked about here ad nauseum and I'm a non-conformist?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Because Addies, Steeldive and San Martin are talked about here ad nauseum and I'm a non-conformist?


That makes sense. From what little I've heard of the company, it's not like you'll meet many people on here with Pagani watches, or is it Pagrne?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Hold up, the car brand started making watches?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone come across a canvas nylon strap with the stitching colour as the one below? The one in the photo came with the black PVD Pagani aquaracer homage from 3 years ago. Love the strap, the first loop was cut due to wear and the second is starting to perish as well. It has been difficult to find a strap with that colour stitching. I have only found a fabric one but it looks like a beaten one on the grey-ish finish - would look great with a bronze one, but not with the black PVD I have.
The other option is to remove the second loop as well and buy a deployant clasp that puts excess strap below and not on top like the butterfly one I have now (see photo), but I do not know how good it would look since the original stitching pattern was to accommodate the first loop.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Hold up, the car brand started making watches?


*Pagrne Zynda







*


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

To celebrate that we have a San Martin brand segment in the watchuseek Forum, our AliExpress Official Store provides you with a $5 discount code:89TNPU12VFFE
This discount code can be used together with other activities.
Now AliExpress is End of Season Sale:8-23 00:00:00 - 8-27 23:59:59 PDT. 
The discount price for Sale is equal to the maximum discount of 11.11. Customers in need can take this opportunity to order our watches.

San Martin Official Store
San Martin Official Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


----------



## Tothroland89 (Aug 25, 2021)

ffriasmod said:


> Planning to pull the trigger on one of these myself, but from here:
> San Martin 1958 vintage automatic mechancial diving wrist watch SN0008-G
> 
> Can anyone vouch if this is a legit seller?


hi! Have you managed to buy from SKB watches (skbwatches.com) or anyone else? Is this a legit Seller?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I was determined to NOT buy anything in the sale, but AliExpress threw an extra coupon at me that made it impossible to resist temptation.

So I was weak and bought the San Martin Black Bay Homeage, Blue Dial, PT5000. The new version, with female endlinks.

Price was US$260 which seems very reasonable indeed.









304.5US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Watch 40mm Diver Bb58 Vintage Automatic Business Wristwatches Female End Links Sapphire 20 Bar Retro Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Dipaty said:


> So a little birdy told me that there'll be a few sitewide coupons on AliExpress starting on the 23rd August to celebrate the "end of season".
> Sharing is caring and all that jazz, so hopefully this helps someone save a few $ on their next AliWatch
> 
> 
> DiscountMin SpendCoupon Code$7$50EOSSAFF7$13$110EOSSAFF13$18$150EOSSAFF18$23$190EOSSAFF23$30$250EOSSAFF30


Thanks so much for this. Bonus saving on my purchases.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Tanz99 said:


> Thanks so much for this. Bonus saving on my purchases.


Did you manage to use them today? I tried this morning to use those exact codes, and got a message that they had expired, which was a bit disappointing.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Did you manage to use them today? I tried this morning to use those exact codes, and got a message that they had expired, which was a bit disappointing.


I tried all of them and the 13 dollar one worked. None of them worked for the pricier watches I wanted though.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

My only watch purchase so far this sale. Something very different for the collection.

￡75.56 40%OFF | Baltany Small Seconds Waterproof Vintage Watch Seiko Quartz Army Replica Dirty Dozen Retro Stainless Steel Wristwatch Men








99.0US $ 40% OFF|Baltany Small Seconds Waterproof Vintage Watch Seiko Quartz Army Replica Dirty Dozen Retro Stainless Steel Wristwatch Men|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Pagrne Zynda
> View attachment 16080207
> *


The watch company made them change their name.

The car was sold as being a V8 but only had a V6 when delivered.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Tanz99 said:


> I tried all of them and the 13 dollar one worked. None of them worked for the pricier watches I wanted though.


Can I vent here? I'm on Eastern standard time...so by the time I wake up, the sale has been on for 5-6 hours. Most coupons are gone.
I'm not in Spain, France, Brasil, Poland, etc...so no additional coupons again.

I purchased small crap and used a 3$ coupon I paid in points. Fok dis.

/rant


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Ipse said:


> Can I vent here? I'm on Eastern standard time...so by the time I wake up, the sale has been on for 5-6 hours. Most coupons are gone.
> I'm not in Spain, France, Brasil, Poland, etc...so no additional coupons again.
> 
> I purchased small crap and used a 3$ coupon I paid in points. Fok dis.
> ...


I hear you. Try 20% tax on everything then custom charges if higher priced items. I'm enjoying buying from Ali less and less over time. I want another San Martin but after tax and custom fees it way more that listed price even with discounts.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Tanz99 said:


> I hear you. Try 20% tax on everything then custom charges if higher priced items. I'm enjoying buying from Ali less and less over time. I want another San Martin but after tax and custom fees it way more that listed price even with discounts.


Yeah, these taxes stink. I was lucky today that I got a stack of coupons that really pulled the price of a San Martin watch down so that even with 26% tax it is cheaper than the listed price. Otherwise, I would haven't bought it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have several watches by Steeldive, and really like them. To save on time (delivery in just a few days, rather than several weeks), and for much better customer support (I sent a broken watch back, and got a replacement in my hands within 5 days), I bought them all from Steeldive UK.

Brexit screwed that up, due to import tax making the watches much more expensive.

Today, I learned that Matthew, the owner of Steeldive UK, has started to pay the tax for customers in the EU. This means a 21% to 25% saving on costs for me. I am seriously impressed.

So, if you are in the EU, and want fast delivery and great customer support I can recommend:






Steeldive Watch Review | SteelDive UK | United Kingdom


Steeldive UK watch seller home page




www.steeldiveuk.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I have several watches by Steeldive, and really like them. To save on time (delivery in just a few days, rather than several weeks), and for much better customer support (I sent a broken watch back, and got a replacement in my hands within 5 days), I bought them all from Steeldive UK.
> 
> Brexit screwed that up, due to import tax making the watches much more expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I bookmarked them. Will buy local next time I want a SD...


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I have several watches by Steeldive, and really like them. To save on time (delivery in just a few days, rather than several weeks), and for much better customer support (I sent a broken watch back, and got a replacement in my hands within 5 days), I bought them all from Steeldive UK.
> 
> Brexit screwed that up, due to import tax making the watches much more expensive.
> 
> ...


That's brilliant to hear. Thanks.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest review is up on my Bliger GMT Master Polar Explorer II 





fun little watch that's worth a look if you are after something a little different than the regular batman and pepsi colorways.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I have several watches by Steeldive, and really like them. To save on time (delivery in just a few days, rather than several weeks), and for much better customer support (I sent a broken watch back, and got a replacement in my hands within 5 days), I bought them all from Steeldive UK.
> 
> Brexit screwed that up, due to import tax making the watches much more expensive.
> 
> ...


Do you know if he does extra QC checks? The 2 Steeldives I have from China are great and all, but have some not-so-great QC issues. In fact, pretty bad QC.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Can someone recommend good and soft MN straps?


----------



## coolerwill (Oct 6, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> I bought three watches today. Used "Cently" to find coupons for further savings.


Hey, what is that monster homage?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> The black version - says matte black. - but is it matte or glossy? If it was glossy I'd snap it up in a heartbeat.





percysmith said:


> I'm having second thoughts. I'm looking at the PD-1661 reviews, and the dial isn't as glossy as I'd like.


OK Jason's review is out. "Slight sunburst". 
Plus a bunch of QC issues like whole dial printed noticeably to the right, bad bracelet, poor lume.
My purchase on pause:


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

percysmith said:


> OK Jason's review is out. "Slight sunburst".
> Plus a bunch of QC issues like whole dial printed noticeably to the right, bad bracelet, poor lume.
> My purchase on pause:


He smashed it, don't think I've seen him trash a watch like that before


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

Guys, can anyone recommend a good Panerai homage, preferably with an automatic movement on Ali?

I've had a Geervo, but hated the manual wind movement that was a PITA to wind!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

coolerwill said:


> Hey, what is that monster homage?











169.0US $ 50% OFF|Retangula Nh36 Automatic Watch Mechanical Diver Watches 150m Waterproof Red Dial Rubber Strap Luxury Brand Wristwatch Monster - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Link?


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

what do you guys think about this?

58.5US $ 74% OFF|JSDUN Top brand men's mechanical watch business men's waterproof Automatic mechanical watch Luxury men's Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Do you know if he does extra QC checks? The 2 Steeldives I have from China are great and all, but have some not-so-great QC issues. In fact, pretty bad QC.


He said he does do extra QC checks. Not sure how true that is, but the steeldives I have bought from him have had good quality. Except one, where the crown stem came out after minimal use. Matthew replaced it immediately. And sending a watch to a UK address for replacement is a lot easier than sending it to China.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coolerwill said:


> Hey, what is that monster homage?











Rdunae Monster Homage


Rdunae Monster SKX779 Homage: Case: material : 316L Stainless Steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 43mm Height : 12.5mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 20mm Strap : High performance rubber strap with keeper Buckle : 316L Stainless steel Bezel : Aluminium Bezel Insert with...




wrwatches.com


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Tanz99 said:


> I hear you. Try 20% tax on everything then custom charges if higher priced items. I'm enjoying buying from Ali less and less over time. I want another San Martin but after tax and custom fees it way more that listed price even with discounts.


I just ordered a Proxima off the official store.

How much are they nailing you for now. (taxes, VAT, etc) I've never ordered off Aliexpress before, but couldn't resist the new blue dial one.

Any idea what i'm likely to pay in the UK?

An original MM300 is around £2400, so if its only 20 or 30 quid I'll just suck the bullet and pay.

Thanks


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> I just ordered a Proxima off the official store.
> 
> How much are they nailing you for now. (taxes, VAT, etc) I've never ordered off Aliexpress before, but couldn't resist the new blue dial one.
> 
> ...


To the UK, it's usually about 20% of the purchase price, but can be higher. More details here:





__





Tax and customs for goods sent from abroad


VAT, duty and customs declarations for goods received by post or courier - paying, collecting your goods, getting a refund and documents.




www.gov.uk


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

I was wondering the quality of the Fifty-Four brand compared to the other Ali offerings? Are they related to, or out of the same factory as one of the other brands?
Thanks.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> To the UK, it's usually about 20% of the purchase price, but can be higher. More details here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I heard Aliexpress store value their watches under the normal value so customers get a cheaper deal?

Is that corrert?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> I heard Aliexpress store value their watches under the normal value so customers get a cheaper deal?
> 
> Is that corrert?


Absolutely, they disrupt the watchmaking industry by cutting out the middle man.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I just received a watch movement from Aliexpress (via China Post) in my mailbox. I couldn't remember buying it, so I checked my previous orders. I ordered it alright...on March 30! Approximately 149 days or 5 months ago.

It probably went to Austria instead of Australia.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

mougino said:


> Absolutely, they disrupt the watchmaking industry by cutting out the middle man.


Sorry that was a badly worded sentence. What i mean is they put the customs value cheaper on the declaration form so the customer pays less in taxes/ import duties, etc.

Hope that clarifies what i meant to say.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Sorry that was a badly worded sentence. What i mean is they put the customs value cheaper on the declaration form so the customer pays less in taxes/ import duties, etc.
> 
> Hope that clarifies what i meant to say.


I can't say for the UK but to Europe they declare the exact price paid, corresponding to the VAT added at checkout, so that 1) they refund the exact VAT to EU and 2) you don't pay extra customs/taxes when imported.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

One thing I noticed with this sale is just how cheap Tourbillons have gotten. Each sale they've been getting cheaper, but now they've gotten comically cheap. Even double tourbillons are under $800.

Edit: The double tourbillons I saw were from Seakoss and Aesop. Both were $799 before coupons.
Plenty of single tourbillons for $300 before coupons, with the cheapest I spotted being $262 from Ailang before coupons. 
Tourbillons are cheaper than San Martin watches


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

mougino said:


> I can't say for the UK but to Europe they declare the exact price paid, corresponding to the VAT added at checkout, so that 1) they refund the exact VAT to EU and 2) you don't pay extra customs/taxes when imported.


I ordered it be shipped with fedex, so it should arrive in the next few days.

I'll wait and find out what is happening.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> I heard Aliexpress store value their watches under the normal value so customers get a cheaper deal?
> 
> Is that corrert?


They used to, but I think that was tightened up since the start of the year, as UK and EU customs offices became more strict.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> They used to, but I think that was tightened up since the start of the year, as UK and EU customs offices became more strict.


A few months ago a new framework was put in place. Essentially, all items now have to go through customs and pay VAT. At the same time major marketplaces collect VAT at the point of sale for purchases below 150 euros and at least in theory these parcels go flying through customs.

I guess for the rest of items the approaches followed before will still apply for each country:
1. Some believed the price on the sticker and calculated VAT, duties, fees based on that.
2. Other countries did not believe the sticker and opted to ask the buyer for proof of purchase (credit card statement or paypal NOT invoice) and used that value for calculating VAT, duties, fees
3. A few countries went head on and tried to value the items themselves reaching ridiculous values for the products. For these countries the new regulation for below 150 euros is a gift...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Tanz99 said:


> I tried all of them and the 13 dollar one worked. None of them worked for the pricier watches I wanted though.


Fairly typical in my experience. I have gotten only a couple very low $ amount coupons to work ever at AliExpress and frankly it seems to me that most of the coupons as outright lies. YMMV.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

crAss said:


> A few months ago a new framework was put in place. Essentially, all items now have to go through customs and pay VAT. At the same time major marketplaces collect VAT at the point of sale for purchases below 150 euros and at least in theory these parcels go flying through customs.
> 
> I guess for the rest of items the approaches followed before will still apply for each country:
> 1. Some believed the price on the sticker and calculated VAT, duties, fees based on that.
> ...


Well that seems great. But what are the real life experiences of people buying off aliexpress.

Has anybody in the UK bought a watch lately from china and how did it go?

The watch i bought looks nicer than the Seiko its homaging and with almost better spec, apart from the high-beat movement, which i couldn't be bettered paying an extra 100 for.

My NH38 in my Phoibos is currently running about 2 seconds a day, which i feel is damn amazing. No need for some fancy complicated movement that won't hold time. I've heard stories of NH35 going for decades without even a service.


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Guys and Gals, just a quick question.

Saw that they were making the pagani "daytona" homage (pd1644) with a jubilee bracelet (PD1644 jubilee). On the photo the bracelet doesn't seem to fit the lugs in length. I presume it is the jubilee bracelet made for the PD1662 (gmt) or the PD1651. (after checking the reviews of both watches the pd1644 has 48mm lug to lug and the 2 others have 47mm lug to lug, so it might come from that)

Anybody here who put that jubilee bracelet on the daytona and can attest of how it looks ? Kinda like the jubilee (and heard a lot of good things about the pagani one) but I'm hesitant about how it will look on this watch.


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

borka_ said:


> Guys and Gals, just a quick question.
> 
> Saw that they were making the pagani "daytona" homage (pd1644) with a jubilee bracelet (PD1644 jubilee). On the photo the bracelet doesn't seem to fit the lugs in length. I presume it is the jubilee bracelet made for the PD1662 (gmt) or the PD1651. (after checking the reviews of both watches the pd1644 has 48mm lug to lug and the 2 others have 47mm lug to lug, so it might come from that)
> 
> Anybody here who put that jubilee bracelet on the daytona and can attest of how it looks ? Kinda like the jubilee (and heard a lot of good things about the pagani one) but I'm hesitant about how it will look on this watch.


Got half my answer. It (most probably) is the bracelet made for the gmt. Anybody who has an experience doing that swap ?

And what do you think of it ?

PS: I remember there was a video comparison between the 2 pagani daytona homage (PD1644 and 1664). But I can't find it back (maybe it was in the old videos from Gary ?). I think there was differences in the case (thickness, etc.)


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

So far resisted any purchase…
Addies Kermit or kanagawa is still speaking to me


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Shanghai said:


> Well that seems great. But what are the real life experiences of people buying off aliexpress.
> 
> Has anybody in the UK bought a watch lately from china and how did it go?
> 
> ...


I bought a watch strap after the new regulations and based on the messages in the tracking system it was cleared from customs in the Nedelands and when it came to Greece it was simply forwarded for delivery. In the past customs had first to check it and then clear it in Greece. So it seems to be working ok.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Quick reminder affiliated links are not allowed on WUS.

If you see a link *"s.click.aliexpress"* just hit report, the persons opinion should be ignored as they are making money off their posts.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

No1VIPER said:


> Sent from my GM1910 using Tapatalk


That thread will become less interesting without your input. In this thread we are like family, it's the same two dozen people posting here for years. Now one of them is banned for silly reasons. i know you were here active before you started doing your own reviews on youtube. and all was done to bring quality input in video format to this thread and not to leech off reach and link rank and self promote your youtube channel.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

This happenend before, that the guy who posted "the most"for years here and on the deals form was posting affiliated links to make money.

The Aliexpress forum is not meant as a means to make money off your posts.

Reviews are not always honest, my watch with the worst lume ever made Invictas look like torches was praised for its outstanding lume honest.

I stopped watching any reviews by users posting paid links honest.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

crAss said:


> I bought a watch strap after the new regulations and based on the messages in the tracking system it was cleared from customs in the Nedelands and when it came to Greece it was simply forwarded for delivery. In the past customs had first to check it and then clear it in Greece. So it seems to be working ok.


He could have just posted the videos and let the people hit the paid links from youtube every video was posted with a paid link not by accident.

I'm sure he got banned for ignoring warnings, the other case the member is still active and was not banned as he stopped when informed their was an issue, but it's just a guess.


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

T


Tjcdas said:


> He could have just posted the videos and let the people hit the paid links from youtube every video was posted with a paid link not by accident.
> 
> I'm sure he got banned for ignoring warnings, the other case the member is still active and was not banned as he stopped when informed their was an issue, but it's just a guess.


I don't disagree with the argument "keep the affiliated links on youtube ". On the other hand, there is literally a seller active on this forum and this specific discussion...

EDIT : I guess that there is room enough to talk. And meanwhile I understand that the affiliate link doesn't arm the buyer it should be clearly visible that it is an affiliate link (personnally, it was clear to me in this case).

I'm rather new on this forum and I don't want to step on anyone's toe but I'm interested in other people opinion in this matter.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

If it is the vendor they paid to post and promote but I used the ignore feature on them as he was taking over the thread.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That's a shame to see Viper banned, he had great insight and put effort in reviews, so I don't personally mind if it were affiliate links. Hope he can come back in some form.

But yeah, I do agree with this, WUS shouldn't be a place to make money through links. Learnt something new.



Tjcdas said:


> This happenend before, that the guy who posted "the most"for years here and on the deals form was posting affiliated links to make money.
> 
> The Aliexpress forum is not meant as a means to make money off your posts.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Quick reminder affiliated links are not allowed on WUS.
> 
> If you see a link *"s.click.aliexpress"* just hit report, the persons opinion should be ignored as they are making money off their posts.


Couldn't these links be filtered by WUS? I remember a time where _all_ AliExpress links were censored. That was too much. Surely links containing "s.click.aliexpress" could be automatically removed?

I'd really favor this solution over delation and seing good contributors like No1VIPER banned  at least I hope it's not a permanent ban.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Has anybody here tried a Captain Willard homage (it doesn't matter which brand) on an Engineer bracelet?

How does it look?

I have an Heimdallr Captain Willard Homage (with black dial). It came on a cheap leather strap, and I have been thinking of buying one of these engineer bracelets for it. Not sure how it will look though.









22.71US $ 38% OFF|22mm 20mm Silver/Black Stainless Steel Solid Link Watch Band Strap Folding Clasp with Safety Men Replacement Correa De Reloj|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Tothroland89 said:


> hi! Have you managed to buy from SKB watches (skbwatches.com) or anyone else? Is this a legit Seller?


It's legit, I know the owner somewhat.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Luckily, Viper turned up at a better place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Has anybody here tried a Captain Willard homage (it doesn't matter which brand) on an Engineer bracelet?
> 
> How does it look?
> 
> ...


They look great just google turtle and engineer bracelet.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Luckily, Viper turned up at a better place.


?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Tjcdas said:


> They look great just google turtle and engineer bracelet.


Great. On your recommendation, I just ordered one


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

RIP?  


Rabirnie said:


> Luckily, Viper turned up at a better place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rabirnie said:


> Luckily, Viper turned up at a better place.





Tjcdas said:


> RIP?


That's what I was wondering  if Rabirnie was talking about this ranch where pets are brought when they become old.
Or maybe it's a secret and he's not allowed to tell?  (...did Viper join the Fight Club??)


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Rule nr. 1 in Fightclub, plz!


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

AlreadyLost said:


> One thing I noticed with this sale is just how cheap Tourbillons have gotten. Each sale they've been getting cheaper, but now they've gotten comically cheap. Even double tourbillons are under $800.
> 
> Edit: The double tourbillons I saw were from Seakoss and Aesop. Both were $799 before coupons.
> Plenty of single tourbillons for $300 before coupons, with the cheapest I spotted being $262 from Ailang before coupons.
> Tourbillons are cheaper than San Martin watches


I noticed this too. Just waiting for the magical under 150usd barrier. In few years maybe.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A short while ago, I bought the Tsar Bomba homage to a Richard Mille watch. I have no idea why I bought it, since it is not my style. Just something different in the collection I guess. Anyway, no surprise, it was shipped quickly, arrived in my country quickly, and is now stuck in customs (even though I paid VAT at checkout).

While waiting for it to arrive, I just came across this brand new review video of the identical watch. It is a far more in-depth review than any others I have seen for this watch. Well worth taking a look. He has lots of positive things to say about it, and some great video footage showing the multi-layered depth of the dial and the quality of construction.


----------



## TehKing (May 15, 2007)

Rabirnie said:


> Luckily, Viper turned up at a better place.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Quick reminder affiliated links are not allowed on WUS.
> 
> If you see a link *"s.click.aliexpress"* just hit report, the persons opinion should be ignored as they are making money off their posts.


@Tjcdas I'm afraid it's not that simple...I got burned a few times because when I click "copy" in the IOS Aliexpress app, that's EXACTLY the kind of link that's generated. I have no affiliation whatsoever with any vendor.
As a matter of fact, I don't even how else to copy an item link that's not a mile long and contains some referral cookie. Not from the app at least , I can do it from browser.

Post #29015 is a good example, I bet @turdbogls had no intention to get 5c out of offering a helping hand:

Best of Ali-Xpress?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I am disappointed Viper was kicked. He added a lot of content and confidence in people’s watch decision making process. I could see he had genuine enthusiasm and his experiences along the way no doubt helped many people. 

One thing I observed, was that Viper had less written content in his posts and quite often wrote something like, “I have done a review on that, here’s the link.” But the link went to a 10 min external video… Personally, I feel a few lines of personal experience goes a very long way. 

Not singling about Viper, because it has been happening for a while, but if you are getting something for free, you’re somewhat compromised. I have been surprised how long the Youtubers have been using affiliate links. Anyone who used to hang around the deals thread, which was literally massive, will know what I’m talking about. When posters of affiliate links were dealt with, the deals they posted and their interactivity fell off a cliff. The watches they were pushing evaporated from the thread.

WUS is a business, so whether you agree or not, affiliate links are banned.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rabirnie said:


> Luckily, Viper turned up at a better place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now this is what I call ironic, he went a "better place" that got setup because of someone continually posting affiliated links that ended up with the mods closing the HUISABH thread due to related issues.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Techme said:


> I am disappointed Viper was kicked. He added a lot of content and confidence in people's watch decision making process. I could see he had genuine enthusiasm and his experiences along way no doubt helped many people.
> 
> One thing I observed was that Viper had less written content in his posts and quite often wrote something like, "I have done a review on that, here's the link." But the link went to a 10 min external video&#8230; Personally, I feel a few lines of personal experience goes a very long way.
> 
> ...


No it was because all the guys who posted deals just for the hobby and to save us money left, the guys who left never posted one affiliated link and never made a penny listing great deals on watches.

Now back to watch talk happy I found out about tbe 38mm Pagani was a 40mm with 50mm lugs.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Now this is what I call ironic, he went a "better place" that got setup because of someone continually posting affiliated links that ended up with the mods closing the HUISABH thread due to related issues.


Yup, so a better place could be created and thrive. Works out well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> No it was because all the guys who posted deals just for the hobby and to save us money left, the guys who left never posted one affiliated link and never made a penny listing great deals on watches.
> 
> Now back to watch talk happy I found out about tbe 38mm Pagani was a 40mm with 50mm lugs.


You're preaching to the wrong person. 

Amazing how many of the 'linky' people migrated to this thread - albeit less frequently.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

No so long ago I bought a sterile old style diver. There are so many variations of this watch - movement, crown guards, crystal, lugs shape, bracelet, dial, bezel rotation, bezel insert, bezel size, drilled lugs, the list goes on.

Mine is acrylic with a bi-directional bezel and NH35 with ghost date. It wears very nicely. The bracelet and clasp are super rattley, but not on the wrist.

Seller was AIRCRAFT Store.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I know this might seem a stupid question, but what exactly is an Aliexpress sale. Does every seller put there products on sale or is it just a select few. Does Aliexpress make sellers put there products on sale, or is it just like a black friday sale in the west. How often do they happen and are some better than others?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> I know this might seem a stupid question, but what exactly is an Aliexpress sale. Does every seller put there products on sale or is it just a select few. Does Aliexpress make sellers put there products on sale, or is it just like a black friday sale in the west. How often do they happen and are some better than others?


I'm sure there are more sales than we know about...probably once a month, maybe more.

But we watch guys really only care about 3 or 4.

Spring, summer, end of summer (the one now) and the 11.11.

Not all vendors participate, and I don't think anyone is forced to participate..but man, the sales are great.

As for the Viper talk, I also got a nice letter not to use affiliate links. I won't be posting those any more. Also, apparently monetized YouTube channels are not allowed....mine is not and may never be. So I'm good to post my reviews here and participate.

It is a shame though, viper is a good guy giving his honest opinions on watches whether he paid for them or not. I suggest to just subscribe to his channel if you haven't and follow him along there.

We are both on another platform that allows these things. Maybe you guys can find your way over there someday. We'd be happy to have you all.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> I know this might seem a stupid question, but what exactly is an Aliexpress sale. Does every seller put there products on sale or is it just a select few. Does Aliexpress make sellers put there products on sale, or is it just like a black friday sale in the west. How often do they happen and are some better than others?


Here's the 2021 sale calendar, call me a sucker but I've got it saved to my home screen 
Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Events Calendar


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> A short while ago, I bought the Tsar Bomba homage to a Richard Mille watch. I have no idea why I bought it, since it is not my style. Just something different in the collection I guess. Anyway, no surprise, it was shipped quickly, arrived in my country quickly, and is now stuck in customs (even though I paid VAT at checkout).
> 
> While waiting for it to arrive, I just came across this brand new review video of the identical watch. It is a far more in-depth review than any others I have seen for this watch. Well worth taking a look. He has lots of positive things to say about it, and some great video footage showing the multi-layered depth of the dial and the quality of construction.


My review:


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> My review:


I already watched your video, before buying the watch. It was a good review, and I even wrote a summary of it in English (somewhere higher up in this thread) for people who cannot speak French.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I already watched your video, before buying the watch. It was a good review, and I even wrote a summary of it in English (somewhere higher up in this thread) for people who cannot speak French.


thanx a lot  for the summer the Tsar Bomba is very nice


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I have seen some praise for Thorn watches recently. Does anybody here have this Thorn watch is a compass bezel? It looks really nice, but I am wondering if it really looks this nice in real life. And also, how would you rate the quality of the build? If this "pagani level" or "san martin" level, or somewhere between?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This watch arrived today. The build quality is very good.

The polishing is also very good, not San Martin "wow" level, but to the naked eye everything looks fine. I was able to see a couple of marks in the transition between polished and brushed on one side, but that required magnification.

Apparently, this uses the same movement as San Martin's "Pan Am" GMT, which I also await. What's odd about both is that they're GMT watches with no date window despite using a movement with a datewheel. I'd love to find out why.

Despite its 55mm lug-to-lug, it sits well on my 6.625" wrist. I removed seven links from the Jubilee bracelet and I'm using the second of three micro-adjustment slots.

I prefer that a clasp is situated more on the pinky side of my wrist; after the photo was taken, I was able to transfer one link from the six o'clock side to the 12:00 side without the clasp undercarriage poking beyond my wrist's edge.

The GMT hand is easy to read and is adjusted in one-hour increments. The crown is a bit large for my taste; however, it's suitable for the watch.

The bezel is a weakness of the watch. It sounds like needles being combed. Its strength is inconsistent and it's not one that's enjoyable to use. Plus, I got lost using the compass.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

@Chronopolis and others worried about the Tactical Frog alignment: I'm cross linking to newly posted pictures from today's WRUW:









✰✰◉◉✰✰◉◉✰✰ WRUW ◉◉ Friday 27 August 2021 ✰✰◉◉✰✰◉◉✰✰







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

16610LV said:


> I ordered a black one of these Corgeut sterile Subs for mods/parts, with an NH35 for £50 delivered including tax with some coupons/codes. They also have them with Seagull movement for £40 or a Miyota for £47.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered one, too, but the seller later wrote that he's out of NH35 movements and would I like an 8215 for an additional $10. I responded that the latter movement was actually offered by him for less money.

Nowadays, I do not request cancellation when the seller pleas. Instead, I open a case if they then fake tracking information. What sellers should be doing is allowing the shipping deadline to pass; their fear of doing this is why they keep bothering buyers to cancel. But if we do not give in to their demands, perhaps their nonchalance about selling out-of-stock items will be replaced with distress.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> @Chronopolis and others worried about the Tactical Frog alignment: I'm cross linking to newly posted pictures from today's WRUW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IDK, it's hard to tell with photos. The slightest tilt in the angle makes all the difference. 
In the photo below, it looks like DOXA is the worst offender. 
It looks like there is no consistency. Just a matter of luck, I guess.

This from: 








Doxa - Tactical Frog review is up


Does it matter that only a small percentage do? Saying on the dial that it's meant for something it's not capable of performing well is off-putting. Yeah, no doubting the flaws - everyone should really have waited for V2 but it was cheap enough that I didn't have to worry too much about it...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Some great news about my broken PT5000 movement (from my Hruodland Aquatimer). WR Watches lived up to their promise, and have sent me a replacement PT5000 completely free of charge, by FedEX. I am very impressed with their customer service.

The not so great news is that FedEx and the Czech customs office are charging me US$40 in import taxes and fees for the movement. Really annoying, but I suppose I have to live with it, and be thankful to WR Watches (while hating the customs office even more than before).









WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> I ordered one, too, but the seller later wrote that he's out of NH35 movements and would I like an 8215 for an additional $10. I responded that the latter movement was actually offered by him for less money.
> 
> Nowadays, I do not request cancellation when the seller pleas. Instead, I open a case if they then fake tracking information. What sellers should be doing is allowing the shipping deadline to pass; their fear of doing this is why they keep bothering buyers to cancel. But if we do not give in to their demands, perhaps their nonchalance about selling out-of-stock items will be replaced with distress.


Oh no, that is infuriating when they do things like that. I have not heard anything from that seller myself except for the shipment notice and tracking number, so hopefully no news is good news.
I have been asked to cancel other orders a few times over recent months. The sellers make excuses like `cannot ship to your country because of pandemic" and you know they are lying because everything else arrives with no problem. I do the same as you, I do not cancel as I think they should do it themselves and face the consequences. The last 2 times it has happened the seller said that "I can wait and they will ship if they can" so I might receive the item I ordered or I might not... I am fed up with it and with AliExpress as a result.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> Some great news about my broken PT5000 movement (from my Hruodland Aquatimer). WR Watches lived up to their promise, and have sent me a replacement PT5000 completely free of charge, by FedEX. I am very impressed with their customer service.
> 
> The not so great news is that FedEx and the Czech customs office are charging me US$40 in import taxes and fees for the movement. Really annoying, but I suppose I have to live with it, and be thankful to WR Watches (while hating the customs office even more than before).
> 
> ...


That sucks. Your stories are killing me. Do you live anywhere near the border of Germany or Poland. Is there no way you can get the order delivered to an address there. It's cheaper to pay the petrol cost and drive an hour or so than pay your corrupt customs officials.

I've actually been to your country, back in 1996. Beer was 15 pence a bottle back then.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> I'm sure there are more sales than we know about...probably once a month, maybe more.
> 
> But we watch guys really only care about 3 or 4.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on the sales.

I've no idea who this viper guy is everybody is talking about and couldn't find his channel on youtube.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Thanks for the info on the sales.
> 
> I've no idea who this viper guy is everybody is talking about and couldn't find his channel on youtube.


Honestwatchreviews on YouTube.

He used to be No.1Viper or something like that. Long time poster and an all around good guy to chat with.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> Honestwatchreviews on YouTube.
> 
> He used to be No.1Viper or something like that. Long time poster and an all around good guy to chat with.


Thanks, yes I've watched a few of his videos.

We need more people making videos about watches, otherwise we wouldn't know what the hell to buy.

I had never heard of Proxima until i saw a video about the MM300, which i have now ordered, and by the way should arrive on Tuesday/Wednesday.

Will post photos when it arrives.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

A quick writeup on one of my recent buys, the funkiest ever San Martin diver.








The watch was heavily discounted so I asked the seller if he could put up the price so it is 150.50 euros to which he wilfully agreed. The watch came with the blue rubber strap with the biggest clasp I've ever seen.





























The seller also added a blue tropic, which was a nice touch.








The strap the watch came with was surprisingly comfortable, the clasp wasn't annoying, didn't scratch my wrist (for some strange reason I find milled clasps highly unconfortable, but please don't throw stones at me yet) but the whole combo looked too blueish for my taste. So I went on a bracelet hunt and found this (thanks to the Best Ali straps thread - hope it's not affiliated link stuff but if you don't see me active in the next week or so that means I would have been viperized from the forum).







Now the watch looks supercool with this bracelet. There were three things I had to do. Change the ****ty clasp (obviously to a better quality pressed one)














The one detached from the watch is the one that came with the bracelet. Pretty miniscule. The one with the bracelet and the watch attached to it is a cheap low quality pressed clasp which is light and very comfortable. The second thing to be done was to resize the bracelet. Piece of cake but lots of links had to be removed. I was beginning to worry there will be no more to remove (no pins) and I boast a 7 inch wrist, so no the smallest by any means.







And finally a bit of brushing with the scotch brite so the case matches the bracelet.


















































It's been my daily beater for the last two weeks or so. I thought 43mm might be too big but the lugless design makes it highly wearable. For the last week I was swimming with it so it is water resistant no problem (I didn't go as deep as 200 meters but it was doing fine 2 meters deep). Really hapoy with it.








And the lume is typical SM. A *** on the balcony and then back to the apartment








And on to the darkest, shaddiest place in the flat (the toilet, that is).








I'm no youtuber and prefer written word to it's spoken countrrpart (old school?) so ad always apologies for the length of the post.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Earlier than expected, my Tsar Bomba arrived this afternoon. There isn't much I can say that hasn't already been said in review videos. Unlike various fake Richard Mille watches, this is not a toy watch at all. Everything works perfectly, and is surprisingly well made, with good attention to detail.

I thought it would just be a bit of silly fun to wear when in a crazy mood, but after an hour on wrist, I like it much more than anticipated. It feels comfortable, looks nice, and doesn't look oversize in real life. Overall, a good purchase that will go into rotation in my collection.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Earlier than expected, my Tsar Bomba arrived this afternoon. There isn't much I can say that hasn't already been said in review videos. Unlike various fake Richard Mille watches, this is not a toy watch at all. Everything works perfectly, and is surprisingly well made, with good attention to detail.
> 
> I thought it would just be a bit of silly fun to wear when in a crazy mood, but after an hour on wrist, I like it much more than anticipated. It feels comfortable, looks nice, and doesn't look oversize in real life. Overall, a good purchase that will go into rotation in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 16085211


MORE pics plz! I'm getting one anyway&#8230;


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> MORE pics plz! I'm getting one anyway&#8230;


Will do, when the sun comes out again. We have black rainclouds and storms today, so getting a good photo is challenging


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Will do, when the sun comes out again. We have black rainclouds and storms today, so getting a good photo is challenging


Same in Poland. Been stuck in the shopping centre because the storm came out of nowhere and since my bicycle has no fenders I'd be suffering cycling in the rain.







BTW, how's the crown on the TB? Isnt it hurting your hand when you bend it upwards?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> BTW, how's the crown on the TB? Isnt it hurting your hand when you bend it upwards?


I can't pull the crown out when it is on wrist. But if I take the watch off, the crown comes out easily. It is a pull-out (rather than screw-down) crown, and there is actually a good sized groove on the case back designed for grabbing the crown. If you even a bit of a fingernail, it is easy to grab and pull out. It you have no fingernails at all, I guess it could be challenging.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I can't pull the crown out when it is on wrist. But if I take the watch off, the crown comes out easily. It is a pull-out (rather than screw-down) crown, and there is actually a good sized groove on the case back designed for grabbing the crown. If you even a bit of a fingernail, it is easy to grab and pull out. It you have no fingernails at all, I guess it could be challenging.


I mean does the crown get in the way / hurt / irritate your upper part of the hand when you're wearing the watch? It seems biggish and it has happened to me before that I couldnt wear the watch for too long because the crown would leave a visible mark on my hand. Sorry if my previous post was confusing.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> I mean does the crown get in the way / hurt / irritate your upper part of the hand when you're wearing the watch?


Oh, no, not at all. Remember, this is a very chunky watch (about 17mm tall I think) so the crown is actually suspended in the air away from the wrist, and doesn't touch it at all, even when the wrist is bent all the way back.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Oh, no, not at all. Remember, this is a very chunky watch (about 17mm tall I think) so the crown is actually suspended in the air away from the wrist, and doesn't touch it at all, even when the wrist is bent all the way back.


Thanks. I'm definitely buying it then. Still want more pics of your brick (oops, watch) ?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

JojX said:


> A quick writeup on one of my recent buys, the funkiest ever San Martin diver.
> View attachment 16085085
> 
> The watch was heavily discounted so I asked the seller if he could put up the price so it is 150.50 euros to which he wilfully agreed. The watch came with the blue rubber strap with the biggest clasp I've ever seen.
> ...


I agree on written vs video Sergio's blog is awsome he is also a member here.

His reviews are very honest, I use Chrome with translate to read them.






Sergio Gardoni Orologiaio


Sergio Gardoni - I miei orologi




www.neobios.net


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

just arrived. It's fantastic.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> I agree on written vs video Sergio's blog is awsome he is also a member here.
> 
> His reviews are very honest, I use Chrome with translate to read them.
> 
> ...


I know Sergio's blog. I use his photos as reference for what a watch might potentially look like on my wrist. As I speak (some) Spanish I manage to get the gist without the translator but I might try it not to lose the flavour and details.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

alihomages said:


> View attachment 16085670
> 
> just arrived. It's fantastic.


Even the screws are lined up. Most Excellent.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

how do you put a moonphase on a Miyota 8-series? or is this another one of those fake ads where you actually get a chinese movement









153.0US $ 50% OFF|Lobinni Top Haiou Movement Men Mechanical Watch Mens Automatic Moon Phase часы мужские Switzerland Luxury Brand elogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> how do you put a moonphase on a Miyota 8-series? or is this another one of those fake ads where you actually get a chinese movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based on watches that look very similar to this Lobinni, I expect the date wheel was replaced with the moon. So, it's not really a moon phase because it is a 31 day cycle.

Search for some reviews of the Agelocer Monphase and you will see what I mean. WatchGeek on Youtube does a good demonstration.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Great. On your recommendation, I just ordered one


Not exactly an engineer but close.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

This came to me a couple of days ago, it's done very well but I've already sold it to buy the San Martin version (Pelagos Vs Black Bay). Unfortunately I am a curious man and I want to taste where the difference of 200 € lies


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Danilao said:


> This came to me a couple of days ago, it's done very well but I've already sold it to buy the San Martin version (Pelagos Vs Black Bay). Unfortunately I am a curious man and I want to taste where the difference of 200 € lies
> 
> View attachment 16085923


That actually looks pretty good. I'd heard that the lume coloring on the hands and indices of this model were a bit mismatched. Doesn't appear to be the case in your picture.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

For anyone looking for a nice strap, I've now bought three of the black because I've liked them so much. Really supple leather, so I've liked how it wears but just an FYI, at least for the black ones, it has a texture like a really fine suede and the color isn't a deep black, definitely has a gray tone to it. Waiting on the brown leather to see if they are as good. They are on Amazon too but for a buck or two more.

US $11.27 51%OFF | BISONSTRAP Vintage Leather Strap 14mm~24mm Gift for Men Women Replacement Watchband Watches Bracelet








12.64US $ 45% OFF|Bisonstrap Vintage Leather Strap 14mm~24mm Gift For Men Women Replacement Watchband Watches Bracelet - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> I ordered one, too, but the seller later wrote that he's out of NH35 movements and would I like an 8215 for an additional $10. I responded that the latter movement was actually offered by him for less money.
> 
> Nowadays, I do not request cancellation when the seller pleas. Instead, I open a case if they then fake tracking information. What sellers should be doing is allowing the shipping deadline to pass; their fear of doing this is why they keep bothering buyers to cancel. But if we do not give in to their demands, perhaps their nonchalance about selling out-of-stock items will be replaced with distress.


Things can run out of stock. If the seller ask me to cancel my order, i do this. why not? no reason to be an internet Karen over this. there is nothing you can win this way. 
Seller might put you on the blacklist for his store and shares that list with other sellers who don't want to deal with complicated customers.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

spacecat said:


> Things can run out of stock. If the seller ask me to cancel my order, i do this. why not? no reason to be an internet Karen over this. there is nothing you can win this way.
> Seller might put you on the blacklist for his store and shares that list with other sellers who don't want to deal with complicated customers.


An "internet Karen"? How is letting the shipping clock run out seeming to be entitled or demanding beyond the scope of what is normal? How is it using privilege to demand one's own way?

As in the case I described, the seller first tried to trick me into paying an extra $10 for a lesser movement. Should that be rewarded so that other buyers can experience it?

In other cases, a popular color choice is offered when the seller knows full well it is out of stock. It's a bait and switch.

Let these sellers block an A4 buyer if they want. There are plenty of stores.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Danilao said:


> This came to me a couple of days ago, it's done very well but I've already sold it to buy the San Martin version (Pelagos Vs Black Bay). Unfortunately I am a curious man and I want to taste where the difference of 200 € lies
> 
> View attachment 16085923


Where did you sell it? I have a few Pagani Design watches that I no longer wear, and despite my "never get rid of a watch" policy, I have been thinking of selling them. But I have no idea where to sell them.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Even the screws are lined up. Most Excellent.


Right out the box the time was set perfectly
. The date was one day in advance, honestly very nice so far.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

alihomages said:


> Right out the box the time was set perfectly
> . The date was one day in advance, honestly very nice so far.


Curiously, that was exactly the same for mine. Time was set exactly, but date was one day ahead. I was surprised. And now I am even more surprised.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

alihomages said:


> Right out the box the time was set perfectly
> . The date was one day in advance, honestly very nice so far.
> View attachment 16086020
> View attachment 16086021


I'm going to inquire into that. I like that watch. Seeing how the original designer wants six digits. He can caress bAlls. That's a sweet looking watch. Thank You for throwing it out there.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I'm going to inquire into that. I like that watch. Seeing how the original designer wants six digits. He can caress bAlls. That's a sweet looking watch. Thank You for throwing it out there.


I tried another RM homage but nothing has come close to the comfort the Tsar gives.

I picked up a Kickstarter Richard Mille homage "the Stunt" it's automatic but the proportions and comfort are way off, the Tsar Bomba fits my 6.75 in wrist nicely.









STUNT | The Clutch-up, Steel Automatic Mechanical Watch


A motorcycle inspired mechanical watch




www.kickstarter.com





In the flesh;




3minutes into video

Today is last day to get the Tsar at $140 after sale of jumps back up to $155 and even then I would still buy it.

Im hoping they're lease more quartz variations and maybe all black or all white version


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Does anyone know of a good Cartier tank homage without a seconds hand?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Eltrebor said:


> Does anyone know of a good Cartier tank homage without a seconds hand?


Rotary Cambridge. It comes in a few different colorways.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Eltrebor said:


> Does anyone know of a good Cartier tank homage without a seconds hand?





Eltrebor said:


> Does anyone know of a good Cartier tank homage without a seconds hand?


What do you think of this? $14 on AliX-------- 14.08US $ 45% OFF|PABLO RAEZ Leather Fashion Luxury Quartz Men Watch Calendar Top Design High Quality Women Wristwatches Unisex Lover Casual Clock|Lover's Watches| - AliExpress I did however buy a strap that cost as much as the watch and interestingly have had several compliments on this watch which cost me the equivalent of an inexpensive lunch. I have other recommendations if you want to spend $200-$300+ but I have found this to satisfy until I can get the real deal----Cartier Tank Solo XL


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> What do you think of this? $14 on AliX-------- 14.08US $ 45% OFF|PABLO RAEZ Leather Fashion Luxury Quartz Men Watch Calendar Top Design High Quality Women Wristwatches Unisex Lover Casual Clock|Lover's Watches| - AliExpress I did however buy a strap that cost as much as the watch and interestingly have had several compliments on this watch which cost me the equivalent of an inexpensive lunch. I have other recommendations if you want to spend $200-$300+ but I have found this to satisfy until I can get the real deal----Cartier Tank Solo XL
> View attachment 16086589


I like it, though is the date window a little hard to see? It looks pretty small and has some shadows passing over it.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Eltrebor said:


> I like it, though is the date window a little hard to see? It looks pretty small and has some shadows passing over it.


The date window is indeed a bit small but functional/usable. FYI, here is the new strap I put on it (they say the original strap is leather but I think they should have said pleather). The upgraded strap (real leather and a replacement for the real Tank) really makes a difference and makes the watch look more expensive than it really is and the final cost for both was under $30.








12.41US $ 45% OFF|high Quality Black Brown Genuine Leather Watchband with Folding buckle for tank 16 17 18 20 22 23 24 25mm straps|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Rotary Cambridge. It comes in a few different colorways.
> 
> View attachment 16086510


Thanks for posting those. Was unaware of them and certainly more within budget than the Reverso I desire!!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sanda 293 digital square watch review (DW-5600bb homage)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

This sterile dial Phylida arrived yesterday arvo (so far it's gained about 4s in 18 hours):


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> This sterile dial Phylida arrived yesterday arvo (so far it's gained about 4s in 18 hours):
> View attachment 16087400
> 
> View attachment 16087401


Nice watch. I wish the dial was more textured and the numbers were white it would be perfect


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> Nice watch. I wish the dial was more textured and the numbers were white it would be perfect


You just described the Corgeut homage to the same watch:









65.36US $ 57% OFF|Miyota Automatic Watches Luxury Top Brand Sports Clock Swim Watch Self-wind Military Stainless Steel Dress Mechanical Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

JojX said:


> Nice watch. I wish the dial was more textured and the numbers were white it would be perfect





Springy Watch said:


> You just described the Corgeut homage to the same watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, it was tough choosing between the two. I prefer the numbers on the Phylida but I agree about the dial texture being better on the Corgeut.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Yup, it was tough choosing between the two. I prefer the numbers on the Phylida but I agree about the dial texture being better on the Corgeut.


It's always between those two, innit? Corgeut case shape is nicer (for me) but phylida is truer and has 100 m wr. Corgeut has longer hands but it has this nasty logo on the dial. I went for the tandorio in white. Really pleased with it. I just wish it didn't have the date.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I'll be damned I you guys don't find the neatest stuff.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Yup, it was tough choosing between the two. I prefer the numbers on the Phylida but I agree about the dial texture being better on the Corgeut.


I have and like the Corgeut, one of the very few in my collection that I keep on its original strap because it's very suiting


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> I have and like the Corgeut, one of the very few in my collection that I keep on its original strap because it's very suiting


Don't&#8230;


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> I have and like the Corgeut, one of the very few in my collection that I keep on its original strap because it's very suiting


Now I have to get myself a blue one. Damn you.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> Corgeut has longer hands but it has this nasty logo on the dial.


You are right. The logo isn't great. Instead of the Corgeut Official Store, you can buy a lot of Corgeut watches with a sterile dial from the Corgeut Factory Store. Unfortunately, not the Railmaster, as far as I can tell.





__





AliExpress.com






www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> Now I have to get myself a blue one. Damn you.


You're welcome 

Be careful where you order though, most shops propose it close to 100€ or even more ; the cheapest I can find now is 78€:








73.44US $ 49% OFF|Corgeut 41mm Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Luxury Brand Fashion Leather Strap Luminous Waterproof Clock Business Wristwatch Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Fyi I got mine for 65€ back in May 2020 (but I think they were having a sale at that time?)
[edit] nope, no sale but that was before the +20% VAT increase so 78€ is the same (pretty good) price.

Close-up of the goodness:


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Be careful where you order though, most shops propose it close to 100€ or even more ; the cheapest I can find now is 78€:
> 
> ...


Lovely stuff. But I need to recuperate financially after the last sale. I'll probably get the phylida case and tandorio dial and hands. I've got a few nh35s lying around so putting a watch together seems a better option.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

New to this thread. Do you guys discuss assembling your own watches from Ali parts, or prebuilts only? Trying to find a place to discuss my newfound addiction to building these "LEGO-esque" watch assemblies.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Be careful where you order though, most shops propose it close to 100€ or even more ; the cheapest I can find now is 78€:
> 
> ...


Not wanting to boast, but I got the same corgeut railmaster but with black dial and metal bracelet, last August for the amazing price of 51.58 €

So, it seems the prices vary dramatically, and folks really should wait for sales to get really low prices. Paying 100€ would be crazy.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> You are right. The logo isn't great. Instead of the Corgeut Official Store, you can buy a lot of Corgeut watches with a sterile dial from the Corgeut Factory Store. Unfortunately, not the Railmaster, as far as I can tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I strrilized the corgeut railmaster dial once but the logo is printed over the textured pattern so even though the printing is gone the phantom logo still remains.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Not wanting to boast, but I got the same corgeut railmaster but with black dial and metal bracelet, last August for the amazing price of 51.58 €
> 
> So, it seems the prices vary dramatically, and folks really should wait for sales to get really low prices. Paying 100€ would be crazy.


You got a good deal, but even for 15€ less I wouldn't trade my blue dial / blue jeans strap for a black dial / bracelet  matter of taste


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

ApostatePipe said:


> New to this thread. Do you guys discuss assembling your own watches from Ali parts, or prebuilts only? Trying to find a place to discuss my newfound addiction to building these "LEGO-esque" watch assemblies.


There is a threat that might be of your interest:








Post your mods here =>


.




www.watchuseek.com




However, if you happen to build something using Ali parts I'm sure there will be no complaints if you post it here


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ApostatePipe said:


> New to this thread. Do you guys discuss assembling your own watches from Ali parts, or prebuilts only? Trying to find a place to discuss my newfound addiction to building these "LEGO-esque" watch assemblies.





JojX said:


> There is a threat that might be of your interest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or even better would be the f6 subforum "Watchmaking" (technically, the "Post your mods" thread is in the Seiko subforum...)








Watchmaking


Dedicated to discussions about parts and tools and watchmaking in general.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm very happy with this tuna
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

San Martin had some good deals this sale. £135 (without coupon farming) for the 62MAS and retro Sub? Was very tempted.

Sea-Gull and Pagani also had some decent discounts. But other than that, it seems all the random sellers weren't really participating. Just a few cents off here and there.

Ended up buying 2 straps (not even really discounted).



mougino said:


> You're welcome
> 
> Be careful where you order though, most shops propose it close to 100€ or even more ; the cheapest I can find now is 78€:
> 
> ...


Oof, that's tempting. Colours look great. Not a fan of the Chinese movement, though.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> San Martin had some good deals this sale. £135 (without coupon farming) for the 62MAS and retro Sub? Was very tempted.


Those are excellent prices! I got the San Martin Black Bay 58 in the sale for £190, which I thought was pretty good. But that was with a PT5000 movement. If I could have got it instead for £135 with a NH35 (unfortunately, they don't offer that option) I would have been even happier.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

This arrived today. Pretty nicely finished and a beautiful blue dial. Suuposedly all stainless steel even. For well under 10 usd. To be honest, had to open it up and clean some debris under the glass. But that is part of the fun at this price!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Those are excellent prices! I got the San Martin Black Bay 58 in the sale for £190, which I thought was pretty good. But that was with a PT5000 movement. If I could have got it instead for £135 with a NH35 (unfortunately, they don't offer that option) I would have been even happier.


I saw that Black Bay for about £193 too. Good to know that these are the 'discount' prices. I would 100% buy the BlackBay homage at £135 with NH35, but am a bit hesitant to pay almost 50% more for a PT5000 (granted the watch itself looks nicer too).

A retro Sub, 62MAS, and BB are all top tier vintage style divers, but if SM made a vintage Fifty Fathoms homage I'd be sold.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> I saw that Black Bay for about £193 too. Good to know that these are the 'discount' prices. I would 100% buy the BlackBay homage at £135 with NH35, but am a bit hesitant to pay almost 50% more for a PT5000 (granted the watch itself looks nicer too).
> 
> A retro Sub, 62MAS, and BB are all top tier vintage style divers, but if SM made a vintage Fifty Fathoms homage I'd be sold.


More like a bathyscaphe tha 50 fathoms but stunning looking.

US $275.52 20％ Off | Cronos Daily Men Watch Sunray Dial Date Automatic NH35 200M Water Resistant Rotating Ceramic Bezel Rubber Band








193.2US $ 30% OFF|Cronos Diver Men Watch Fifty Fathoms Sunray Dial Date Automatic NH35 200M Water Resistant Rotating Ceramic Bezel Rubber Band|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

JojX said:


> More like a bathyscaphe tha 50 fathoms but stunning looking.
> 
> US $275.52 20％ Off | Cronos Daily Men Watch Sunray Dial Date Automatic NH35 200M Water Resistant Rotating Ceramic Bezel Rubber Band
> 
> ...


Yeah those are cool, but don't do it for me like the retro FF.

Were Cronos watches well discounted?

Was also tempted by a Pagani Submariner for ~£52 (pre-tax). 
But I think these discounted £130-200 San Martins offer better value, also because you'll _probably_ not get taxed (above £135 I believe?)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> San Martin had some good deals this sale. £135 (without coupon farming) for the 62MAS and retro Sub? Was very tempted.
> 
> Sea-Gull and Pagani also had some decent discounts. But other than that, it seems all the random sellers weren't really participating. Just a few cents off here and there.
> 
> ...


Yep, I couldn't resist taking a punt on the San Martin 62MAS at those prices.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Thanks, yes I've watched a few of his videos.
> 
> We need more people making videos about watches, otherwise we wouldn't know what the hell to buy.
> 
> ...


Where did you order it from? The most recent revisions of the Proxima MM300 apparently have a detachable outer case that can be changed. See below:










And you can buy the shroud separately here.
It's not very clear how the shroud is attached to the actual watch case. The above picture shows small screws but I can't find where exactly those are meant to go. Please do take a close look and post pictures if you can.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Where did you order it from? The most recent revisions of the Proxima MM300 apparently have a detachable outer case that can be changed. See below:
> 
> And you can buy the shroud separately here.
> It's not very clear how the shroud is attached to the actual watch case. The above picture shows small screws but I can't find where exactly those are meant to go. Please do take a close look and post pictures if you can.


Wish, that's kind of wild....I like it!


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Wish, that's kind of wild....I like it!


I like the look of it too but if it's not securely fastened to the watch head then I can't see myself buying one-- the strap attaches to the shroud so the fastening method is particularly important here.
I already liked Proxima for their fairly original dial and bezel designs. This would be one more thing that sets them apart from Seiko.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

At 12:00 and 6:00, it's attached with a single screw.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> I have been surprised how long the Youtubers have been using affiliate links. Anyone who used to hang around the deals thread, which was literally massive, will know what I'm talking about. When posters of affiliate links were dealt with, the deals they posted and their interactivity fell off a cliff. The watches they were pushing evaporated from the thread.
> 
> WUS is a business, so whether you agree or not, affiliate links are banned.


It seems like all YouTubers are now required to disclose whether their product links are affiliate links.

Affiliate links are technically not banned from WUS, just the ones posted by members. WUS automatically turns some links into affiliate links that profit WUS, with no additional disclosures.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Eltrebor said:


> Does anyone know of a good Cartier tank homage without a seconds hand?


My Guanqin GQ90015 has a small second hands, so the quartz ticks are less obvious. Very Cartier homage, including the clasp. These were not available for quite some time, but now they're back.









35.9US $ 90% OFF|Tank Series Rectangular Watches For Men Guanqin Mens Watch Barrel Type Quartz Fashion Luxury Sports Waterproof Chronograph - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














This one seems to fit the bill, but not a Cartier clone:









25.37US $ 46% OFF|IBSO Ultra Thin Rectangle Dial Men Watches Soft Leather Strap Quartz Wristwatch Classic Business Watch Men Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Cheaper, and a closer homages, but maybe not as well built as the Guanqin? NO SECOND HANDS:









13.99US $ 44% OFF|Pablo Raez Hot Sale Relogio Masculino Luxury Women/man Fashion Reloj Hombre Dress Casual Rectangle Thin Leather Lover Gift Watch - Couple Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













15.99US $ 30% OFF|Guou Authentic Korean Edition Watch Rectangular Belt Retro Rome Scale Quartz Watch Wholesale - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> It seems like all YouTubers are now required to disclose their product links are affiliate links.
> 
> Affiliate links are technically not banned from WUS, just the ones posted by members. WUS automatically turns some links into affiliate links that profit WUS, with no additional disclosures.


I was around when the drama started in the deals thread. That's why I'm so surprised the affiliate links went unnoticed or ignored for so long. It's black and white on the rules page. It also mentions WUS uses their own affiliate links, as I mentioned earlier.

I must admit, I was wondering what your take on the links were.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another Tactical Frog from WRUW:



Cougar17 said:


> Late entry today--wearing the 'Froxa.' It's a lightweight, extremely comfortable watch. The lume is so-so, but not bad. The Tachymeter on a dive watch is silly, but not in a bad way. The only real issue for me is that the lug holes are very close to the case, so I'll have to pick up some curved spring bars if I want to swap out straps. Having said that, I enjoy the watch, it's comfortable, and a great value (plus, it's a Doxa homage (rip off?)). I'm glad I picked it up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just watched a good review of the Seagull 1963 by a well known reviewer who typically focuses on higher end watches.

For the most part, he praises the watch, and says it is superb value. However, he makes an interesting observation: many watch collectors worry about the service costs of watches, which in this case would be several times the cost of the watch itself. He even suggested the need to shift your mindset to it being a disposable watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Just watched a good review of the Seagull 1963 by a well known reviewer who typically focuses on higher end watches.
> 
> For the most part, he praises the watch, and says it is superb value. However, he makes an interesting observation: many watch collectors worry about the service costs of watches, which in this case would be several times the cost of the watch itself. He even suggested the need to shift your mindset to it being a disposable watch.


WRONG Teddy! Sea-Gull's first version of the Venus 175, was the ST3. The ST19 is the modern (circa 2002) reinvention of the ST3. The original Venus 175 was a 17 jewel caliber, running at 18000 bph. The first Chinese movements were mere copies of the 175, but eventually the production ST3 versions upped the jewel count to 19. The ST1901 has 21 jewels, and runs at a more modern 21,600 bph. The "19 Zuan" text on some models harkens back to the mid-Sixties production, ST3 originals, and not the actual ST1901 jewel count.

Technically, he is reviewing one of the many "1963" homages, and not a watch wholly manufactured by Sea-Gull. The real Sea-Gull reissues don't have display backs, and most of these clones/replicas, are assembled in Guangdong (nee Canton) Province, and not in Tianjin. Extra points though, for the gooseneck version of the ST1901. The quoted price is also a giveaway, since Sea-Gull charges over $500 for an authentic "reissue".

My best GUESS would be the Red Star version (around $180 as configured in the review.









162.21US $ 56% OFF|Red Star 38mm Men's Chronograph Mechanical Watches Pilot Seagull St19 Movement Men Air Force Aviation 1963 Chronograph Clock 40 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Techme said:


> I was around when the drama started in the deals thread. That's why I'm so surprised the affiliate links went unnoticed or ignored for so long. It's black and white on the rules page. It also mentions WUS uses their own affiliate links, as I mentioned earlier.
> 
> I must admit, I was wondering what your take on the links were.


Which deals thread is this? And what went down, someone got caught with affiliate links?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> WRONG Teddy! Sea-Gull's first version of the Venus 175, was the ST3. The ST19 is the modern (circa 2002) reinvention of the ST3. The original Venus 175 was a 17 jewel caliber, running at 18000 bph. The first Chinese movements were mere copies of the 175, but eventually the production ST3 versions upped the jewel count to 19. The ST1901 has 21 jewels, and runs at a more modern 21,600 bph. The "19 Zuan" text on some models harkens back to the mid-Sixties production, ST3 originals, and not the actual ST1901 jewel count.
> 
> Technically, he is reviewing one of the many "1963" homages, and not a watch wholly manufactured by Sea-Gull. The real Sea-Gull reissues don't have display backs, and most of these clones/replicas, are assembled in Guangdong (nee Canton) Province, and not in Tianjin. Extra points though, for the gooseneck version of the ST1901. The quoted price is also a giveaway, since Sea-Gull charges over $500 for an authentic "reissue".
> 
> ...


Also the Sea-Gull made ones don't have a star on the crown (well, none of the ones I've seen do). My Red Star version of course does...


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> WRONG Teddy! Sea-Gull's first version of the Venus 175, was the ST3. The ST19 is the modern (circa 2002) reinvention of the ST3. The original Venus 175 was a 17 jewel caliber, running at 18000 bph. The first Chinese movements were mere copies of the 175, but eventually the production ST3 versions upped the jewel count to 19. The ST1901 has 21 jewels, and runs at a more modern 21,600 bph. The "19 Zuan" text on some models harkens back to the mid-Sixties production, ST3 originals, and not the actual ST1901 jewel count.
> 
> Technically, he is reviewing one of the many "1963" homages, and not a watch wholly manufactured by Sea-Gull. The real Sea-Gull reissues don't have display backs, and most of these clones/replicas, are assembled in Guangdong (nee Canton) Province, and not in Tianjin. Extra points though, for the gooseneck version of the ST1901. The quoted price is also a giveaway, since Sea-Gull charges over $500 for an authentic "reissue".
> 
> ...


I saw that video a while ago and figured that his $300 price quote was for a Sea-Gull; however, if they're $500, then his price quote is 40% too low for one, and double the clones' prices. So where did he get 300 bucks from?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> I saw that video a while ago and figured that his $300 price quote was for a Sea-Gull; however, if they're $500, then his price quote is 40% too low for one, and double the clones' prices. So where did he get 300 bucks from?


Probably some hyper inflated middle man price. Teddy is a middle man himself, and probably doesn't want to even touch AliExpress.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> I saw that video a while ago and figured that his $300 price quote was for a Sea-Gull; however, if they're $500, then his price quote is 40% too low for one, and double the clones' prices. So where did he get 300 bucks from?


That's about the going price if buying from a US or EU retailer (Long Island Watches and Poljot24 have models starting at just over $300)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Just watched a good review of the Seagull 1963 by a well known reviewer who typically focuses on higher end watches.
> 
> For the most part, he praises the watch, and says it is superb value. However, he makes an interesting observation: many watch collectors worry about the service costs of watches, which in this case would be several times the cost of the watch itself. He even suggested the need to shift your mindset to it being a disposable watch.


Servicing is not even on my mind, but either is throwing the watch away when it needs a servicing.

Movements in most Chinese watches are under $50, a good set of tools will cost you that as well. Just drop in a new movement.

Why pay $2-300 to service a $40 movement? Seems a little more reasonable when the movements are over $100, but that's usually not the case with any Chinese watch....and again, once you have the tools, it's easier and cheaper to just swap everything to the new movement.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Where did you order it from? The most recent revisions of the Proxima MM300 apparently have a detachable outer case that can be changed. See below:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually went with the Aliexpress store, rather than wrwatches, only because others pointed out that you have more buyer protection, although wrwatches are supposed to have top service as well. I emailed the proxima website twice and got no response at all. Not sure if there website is actually working as i wanted a titanium watch. Aliexpress told me that had none left.

I bought the model below, the blue dial looks so amazing especially with the waves on it and the way if reflects light.. The watch should arrive on Wednesday so i will post photos later that week.

By the way, does anybody else own this model, it has the case of a MM300 and i think the dial of a Tuna? Could you post photos. I wanted BGW9 lume on both the dial and bezel, but i don't think i got that. They sent me photos showing a timegrapgher which showed 3 seconds/day. Can't wait for this thing to arrive.

I paid an extra 20 quid for fedex IP, as i couldn't be bothered waiting 7 weeks for it to arrive. No big deal, i just won't buy food for 2 days.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

crazybywatches said:


> I'm very happy with this tuna
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ola  
Mama mia , this looks good ! Is this a sterile steeldive ? Which shop did you use please ?

(water, sky and sand look marvelous too :=) )

(i recently saw a Seiko and thought ' wow a steeldive copy' ^^ Are they going to react sometime ?)


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Not wanting to boast, but I got the same corgeut railmaster but with black dial and metal bracelet, last August for the amazing price of 51.58 €
> 
> So, it seems the prices vary dramatically, and folks really should wait for sales to get really low prices. Paying 100€ would be crazy.


I got the same watch with a hacking Miyota 8000 series movement. Keeps within 2 seconds a day. Put it on a leather strap, and I don't mind the corgeut name. Weird, eh?


----------



## bemmer (Jan 20, 2008)

mougino said:


> Has anyone met communication problems with Judy from Alibaba's official Steeldive store? (Guangzhou Qiin Watch Co., Ltd.)
> I placed the order for my Ploprof on September 25th with a DHL shipping... Been chatting with here since
> On the 28th I asked when she can ship, her answer was "I'll give you tracking number tomorrow".
> On the 30th I followed up: "her: hello, shipped already, will give you tracking number later today".
> ...


Judy is a bit of a strange one there, at first she was good, but after a dew orders she became very unprofessional.
I made 6 orders with the company, and the first 3 were good. The next 2 was late and communication was bad, late by 2 months (from a 3 months original schedule to become a 5 months delivery time), and the last order I had to cancel because she cant give me an exact date of delivery 6 months after payment !!! (original schedule was 4 moths).
so if you want to buy from the company, their standard watches are great. but be careful when you start ordering customised logo etc because thats when she becomes unpredictable. 
unfortunately the company only can be contacted through her, as I tried to contact other people from QIIN and nobody else can be contacted but this Judy He person.
Its a pity as their products are good.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I have been shopping for a long time directly at WR-Watches now and there service are top notch! They do what ever they can to help you with everything from movements to customs. 
I’m a fan (it shows, I know)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

D.Sanko said:


> I have been shopping for a long time directly at WR-Watches now and there service are top notch! They do what ever they can to help you with everything from movements to customs.
> I'm a fan (it shows, I know)


Do you know if they collect VAT (esp. to EU), or you're stuck paying customs + taxes + handling fees at reception?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Do you know if they collect VAT (esp. to EU), or you're stuck paying customs + taxes + handling fees at reception?


I think all the watches on WR Watches cost more than 150 euros, in which case they are not supposed to collect any VAT, and the watch has (by EU law) to go through customs anyway.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This isn't exactly AliExpress related, but I feel compelled to share it. I bought a watch from another collector recently, and he told me it would be well packaged to prevent damage during transit. When I opened the box, I couldn't stop laughing when I saw the "padding material" he had used


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

mougino said:


> Do you know if they collect VAT (esp. to EU), or you're stuck paying customs + taxes + handling fees at reception?


They do offer to split the bill in to two invoice. Can't tell you in details how it works - because I don't know  But I'm kind of eyeing the new bronze Hruodland BB V2 in blue. If I pull the trigger, I'll let you know.
Don't know if I have been lucky, but the last couple of watches I bought on WR-Watches went through customs without getting picked up. WR only ship express and the customs here at Sweden's capital, Denmark, didn't stop it. Everything I bought via AliExpress with ordinary shipping, got picked up.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I think all the watches on WR Watches cost more than 150 euros, in which case they are not supposed to collect any VAT, and the watch has (by EU law) to go through customs anyway.


The new San Martin military is 148€ 



D.Sanko said:


> They do offer to split the bill in to two invoice. Can't tell you in details how it works - because I don't know


That wouldn't change anything, the watch would still be valuated the same on the customs form.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> This isn't exactly AliExpress related, but I feel compelled to share it. I bought a watch from another collector recently, and he told me it would be well packaged to prevent damage during transit. When I opened the box, I couldn't stop laughing when I saw the "padding material" he had used
> 
> View attachment 16089527


In case if you wet yoursef laughing&#8230;


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> This isn't exactly AliExpress related, but I feel compelled to share it. I bought a watch from another collector recently, and he told me it would be well packaged to prevent damage during transit. When I opened the box, I couldn't stop laughing when I saw the "padding material" he had used
> 
> View attachment 16089527


Were they "previously enjoyed"? 😂


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Bloom said:


> That actually looks pretty good. I'd heard that the lume coloring on the hands and indices of this model were a bit mismatched. Doesn't appear to be the case in your picture.


The color of the spheres and indexes is significantly different, I confirm this. Furthermore, both appear to have a hue that responds with red to certain inclinations of light. It is not annoying but a bit strange.



Springy Watch said:


> Where did you sell it? I have a few Pagani Design watches that I no longer wear, and despite my "never get rid of a watch" policy, I have been thinking of selling them. But I have no idea where to sell them.


I sold mine to a friend who lives a few miles from me and is also a fan of watches, so unfortunately I can't help you much, but if you mention names and models I could report your wishes to the friends of cccp-forum.it, who -as lovers of Soviet watchmaking- have no problem falling in love with non-status-symbols (of course, only if you are willing to ship far&#8230;.)


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> This isn't exactly AliExpress related, but I feel compelled to share it. I bought a watch from another collector recently, and he told me it would be well packaged to prevent damage during transit. When I opened the box, I couldn't stop laughing when I saw the "padding material" he had used
> 
> View attachment 16089527


At least they were (I hope) clean!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> This isn't exactly AliExpress related, but I feel compelled to share it. I bought a watch from another collector recently, and he told me it would be well packaged to prevent damage during transit. When I opened the box, I couldn't stop laughing when I saw the "padding material" he had used
> 
> View attachment 16089527


The guys on the public forum said they are not the astronaut diapers you get with your Omega Speedmaster 60th anniversary packaging!


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Tactical diapers.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Just watched a good review of the Seagull 1963 by a well known reviewer who typically focuses on higher end watches.
> 
> For the most part, he praises the watch, and says it is superb value. However, he makes an interesting observation: many watch collectors worry about the service costs of watches, which in this case would be several times the cost of the watch itself. He even suggested the need to shift your mindset to it being a disposable watch.


I paid somewhere around $160usd for mine. It's pretty hard to get any watch serviced for that much, so I'm not entirely sure that's a bad thing, especially since they are widely available and aren't going away anytime soon. Thanks to the column wheel design the chrono works more smoothly than any Valjoux 77xx. I've had mine about a year and the movement still looks great on the timegrapher and it keeps time to within a few seconds per day. The only thing I regret about mine is I didn't go for the acrylic crystal version.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> My Guanqin GQ90015 has a small second hands, so the quartz ticks are less obvious. Very Cartier homage, including the clasp. These were not available for quite some time, but now they're back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the case alloy on the Guanquin?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

nello said:


> Is the case alloy on the Guanquin?


in the overview it says: "Case material :316L"


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nello said:


> Is the case alloy on the Guanquin?


It's stainless, and feels solid. When I bought mine, they claimed the crystal was sapphire, but I haven't tested it.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Everyone seems to get the black San Martin retro GMT (whose white version homages Rlx's Pan Am limited run), but I went for the white because I already had the retro diver and, other than a few mm in the case, the bezel material, and the GMT hand, they'd be too similar. Doing the annoying two-screwdriver bracelet the second time around was much easier; if you know how many links to remove, it's much easier while off the watch. Still don't know why there's no date window. It feels like a very heavy movement while winding.









I also received a Tactical Frog...yes, the bezel lines up even if the picture below appears that it might not. The bracelet is disappointing, but the watch looks great.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Everyone seems to get the black San Martin retro GMT (whose white version homages Rlx's Pan Am limited run), but I went for the white because I already had the retro diver and, other than a few mm in the case, the bezel material, and the GMT hand, they'd be too similar. Doing the annoying two-screwdriver bracelet the second time around was much easier; if you know how many links to remove, it's much easier while off the watch. Still don't know why there's no date window. It feels like a very heavy movement while winding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm that Pan Am is quite tempting 
You mention the weight even it has no date, do you know the thickness?
Can you remind us what the movement is on those?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> Hmm that Pan Am is quite tempting
> You mention the weight even it has no date, do you know the thickness?
> Can you remind us what the movement is on those?


13.5mm thick
Hangzhou 6460 GMT movement

Good review:


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Anyone going for the new Fifty-Four 62mas? I have owned a couple of San Martin 62mas, but the "big" diameter and to my eyes, a bit bulky case, have forced me to sell them again But the new 37mm. is very tempting. Feel free to share your thoughts on both size and design.









Fifty-Four 62MAS


Fifty-Four 62MAS: Case material: 316L Stainless steel Crown: Screw down crown Bezel: Ceramic bezel insert Crystal: Flat sapphire crystal / bubble sapphire crystal Strap: 20mm tropical strap Movement: Seiko NH35A Mechanical Movement Luminous: C3 Swiss SuperLuminova on dial and hands (glowing...




wrwatches.com


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

D.Sanko said:


> Anyone going for the new Fifty-Four 62mas? I have owned a couple of San Martin 62mas, but the "big" diameter and to my eyes, a bit bulky case, have forced me to sell them again But the new 37mm. is very tempting. Feel free to share your thoughts on both size and design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That actually looks pretty sweet. Wish it came on a bracelet though; would make it a lot more appealing to me.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

D.Sanko said:


> Anyone going for the new Fifty-Four 62mas? I have owned a couple of San Martin 62mas, but the "big" diameter and to my eyes, a bit bulky case, have forced me to sell them again But the new 37mm. is very tempting. Feel free to share your thoughts on both size and design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny, I was searching the forum now looking for what people think about it, I would buy it right now if not for that terrible "Fifty four" printed logo, I made them
a new logo on PS in like 3 minutes as a proposal, they should use applied logo like San Martin are doing, I hope they will listen


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Elston Gunn said:


> Everyone seems to get the black San Martin retro GMT (whose white version homages Rlx's Pan Am limited run), but I went for the white because I already had the retro diver and, other than a few mm in the case, the bezel material, and the GMT hand, they'd be too similar. Doing the annoying two-screwdriver bracelet the second time around was much easier; if you know how many links to remove, it's much easier while off the watch. Still don't know why there's no date window. It feels like a very heavy movement while winding.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The turquoise frog looks good! I agree on the bracelet, not sure what I think of it because of those end-links. I've thought about putting it on a shark mesh band but without the BoR bracelet is it even a Doxa homage anymore?


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> Funny, I was searching the forum now looking for what people think about it, I would buy it right now if not for that terrible "Fifty four" printed logo, I made them
> a new logo on PS in like 3 minutes as a proposal, they should use applied logo like San Martin are doing, I hope they will listen
> 
> View attachment 16091565


I'm all okay with the ghost font. And&#8230; (yes I'm trigger happy) I just bought one through WR-Watches. My friend also bought a San Martin 62mas, so it should be a fun/interesting comparison when they arrive.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

D.Sanko said:


> I'm all okay with the ghost font. And&#8230; (yes I'm trigger happy) I just bought one through WR-Watches. My friend also bought a San Martin 62mas, so it should be a fun/interesting comparison when they arrive.


please send me a pm or let me know how it fairs again the SM...

Can I ask you how much do you expect to pay for import tax? and how much you paid for the watch?
It will be my first watch imported from China and I have no idea how to
deal with it....


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I’m going to post a review and head to head comparison. 

Don’t know about tax yet. I cross my fingers and hope for the best. WR Watches will handle it the best way they can in there end, I’m sure.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

D.Sanko said:


> I'm going to post a review and head to head comparison.
> 
> Don't know about tax yet. I cross my fingers and hope for the best. WR Watches will handle it the best way they can in there end, I'm sure.


Can I ask you how much you paid in total and which one you bought?


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

300$ and flat sapphire









Fifty-Four 62MAS


Fifty-Four 62MAS: Case material: 316L Stainless steel Crown: Screw down crown Bezel: Ceramic bezel insert Crystal: Flat sapphire crystal / bubble sapphire crystal Strap: 20mm tropical strap Movement: Seiko NH35A Mechanical Movement Luminous: C3 Swiss SuperLuminova on dial and hands (glowing...




wrwatches.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> The turquoise frog looks good! I agree on the bracelet, not sure what I think of it because of those end-links. I've thought about putting it on a shark mesh band but without the BoR bracelet is it even a Doxa homage anymore?


I plan on putting my incoming white with orange hints









on one of these orange rubber straps I have laying around:


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mrwomble said:


> The turquoise frog looks good! I agree on the bracelet, not sure what I think of it because of those end-links. I've thought about putting it on a shark mesh band but without the BoR bracelet is it even a Doxa homage anymore?


The bracelet looks the part. It just feels cheap and its links get stuck in awkward positions sometimes. The clasp seems to tell a story of it being milled begrudgingly. Steeldive's pressed clasps seem better.

But yeah, the color is great. And I forgot to mention that the bezel's action is really superb; it doesn't get any better.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

D.Sanko said:


> Anyone going for the new Fifty-Four 62mas? I have owned a couple of San Martin 62mas, but the "big" diameter and to my eyes, a bit bulky case, have forced me to sell them again But the new 37mm. is very tempting. Feel free to share your thoughts on both size and design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really don't know, 14 mm thick on a 37 mm diameter should make it feel like ...


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Nah… lug to lug is 46mm


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

D.Sanko said:


> Nah&#8230; lug to lug is 46mm


Why not order directly from them:








62mas grey dial | fiftyfourwatch


Model No: 6217-8000 / SEIKO 62MAS ( Version 2021)Case Material: 316L Stainless steel caseCrown: Screw down crownBezel: Ceramic insertCrystal: double dome sapphire glassStrap: 20mm tropic strapMovement: Seiko NH35A Mechanical MovementLume: light green Swiss Superluminova on dial andHands:Black...




www.fiftyfourwatch.com




*I think their version is like updated now and has some improvement so, C1 instead of C3 lume for 
example. *


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Elston Gunn said:


> The bracelet looks the part. It just feels cheap and its links get stuck in awkward positions sometimes. The clasp seems to tell a story of it being milled begrudgingly. Steeldive's pressed clasps seem better.
> 
> But yeah, the color is great. And I forgot to mention that the bezel's action is really superb; it doesn't get any better.


I've not had those problems with the bracelet myself, perhaps you can try soaking it in oil for a while?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> I really don't know, 14 mm thick on a 37 mm diameter should make it feel like ...


No, I actually think it will feel more like this. And, don't forget a nice ISOfrane!!!!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> Why not order directly from them:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if they have it reversed, because using C1 instead of C3 is a clear downgrade in my book.

C1 is whiter, yes, but it shines with less than 1/3 of the brightness of C3. I'd take the C3 over the C1 any day.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I’m happy with the specs of my morning alarm clock


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mrwomble said:


> I've not had those problems with the bracelet myself, perhaps you can try soaking it in oil for a while?


I encountered dirt specs inside when I removed links, but I think the culprit is the five beads that are really just one piece. Had they been independent, I think the bracelet would be more comfortable and supple.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> I wonder if they have it reversed, because using C1 instead of C3 is a clear downgrade in my book.
> 
> C1 is whiter, yes, but it shines with less than 1/3 of the brightness of C3. I'd take the C3 over the C1 any day.


Didn't know that, thanks!


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

D.Sanko said:


> I'm happy with the specs of my morning alarm clock


I don't think it will be too thick, maybe with the flat crystal it is a bit thinner?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I know I sound like a broken record, but I have to give more praise to Nicole at WR Watches. She has provided so much help dealing with the annoying customs office and fedex that I am astonished. She must have spent several hours helping me to get customs clearance for just one item.

This level of customer support is in stark contrast to the minimal customer support I have ever received with AliEx purchases. If you can find a good price on WR Watches (especially when they have sales) then I can (again) recommend them very highly.









WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

How often do WR Watches have a sale on? I might grab the Hruodland Aqua timer from them if they have a sale on it.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any experience with custom dials?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> How often do WR Watches have a sale on? I might grab the Hruodland Aqua timer from them if they have a sale on it.


The sales come up quite frequently, but the discounts are quite unpredictable. Sometimes it is "10% off all purchases", other times it is "free express delivery", other times it is bigger discounts on specific watches or brands, and other times (rarer) there is a "cash back after payment" (which really means a voucher for future purchases).

You can register your email address on their website, and they will send you emails every few weeks with sales and other offers. Plus, they are incredibly responsive if you ask them questions.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

cuica said:


> Any experience with custom dials?


Ok, I'm about to nerd out for a second. I won my fantasy footy Grand final this year and decided I'd get a custom dial to celebrate with some of the winnings. I have this one being prepared ATM. It's got a simplified version of our league logo up the top of the dial with my team name and 2021 Premiers down the bottom. 








I really like the look of this draft they've done up for me and can't wait to see the real thing. This is being done through San Martin and the process has gone smoothly.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice, looking forward to see a finished one.
I want to have a dial made for a NOS watch case that's impossible to find...



Jugsy said:


> Ok, I'm about to nerd out for a second. I won my fantasy footy Grand final this year and decided I'd get a custom dial to celebrate with some of the winnings. I have this one being prepared ATM. It's got a simplified version of our league logo up the top of the dial with my team name and 2021 Premiers down the bottom.
> 
> I really like the look of this draft they've done up for me and can't wait to see the real thing. This is being done through San Martin and the process has gone smoothly.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Ok, I'm about to nerd out for a second. I won my fantasy footy Grand final this year and decided I'd get a custom dial to celebrate with some of the winnings. I have this one being prepared ATM. It's got a simplified version of our league logo up the top of the dial with my team name and 2021 Premiers down the bottom.
> View attachment 16092831
> 
> I really like the look of this draft they've done up for me and can't wait to see the real thing. This is being done through San Martin and the process has gone smoothly.


Who is doing this watch for you? is that San Martin?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

cuica said:


> Any experience with custom dials?


I have a few custom dials but I have to confess that I am not the person who negotiated with the vendors. As far as I know, in all cases it was 'simply' a case of sending them the artwork and then signing off on rendors of how it would look.

So these are the ones I've got...

Note. You may notice that these have customised crowns (they also have customised case backs and bracelet buckles). Customisation of those is only available when a suitable minimum order quantity has been achieved - typically 50 or more units. For a single or very small number of watches the only option available is usually a dial customisation. Even then, some manufacturers are open to more customisations than others - see my examples below:

*Corgeut GMT*
















Two of these. As far as the dial is concerned only the Corgeut logo in the top half could be replaced (we had wanted to change the text at the bottom too but that was not an option available even when ordering 50+ units!).

*San Martin BB58*








With San Martin we could fully customise the dial.

*Steeldive 1979*








With Steeldive a fully customised dial was again possible.

*Atieno*
















I'd never heard of them before but we thought we'd give them a go. Just a customised logo on these. These are renders created during the ordering process - my two watches are stuck in the post somewhere in Brazil


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Obrigado pelo feedback Aardnold!



AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I have a few custom dials but I have to confess that I am not the person who negotiated with the vendors. As far as I know, in all cases it was 'simply' a case of sending them the artwork and then signing off on rendors of how it would look.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Lolololol, Squander, unprofessional, Lolololol....with a goat.

I'm crying, that the best watch I've seen...Lolololol


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

cuica said:


> Obrigado pelo feedback Aardnold!


De nada!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Lolololol, Squander, unprofessional, Lolololol....with a goat.
> 
> I'm crying, that the best watch I've seen...Lolololol


this is the case back of that one...


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> this is the case back of that one...
> View attachment 16093098


That watch has set my mood for the entire day! Lolololol, thank you for the humor. Absolutely love the watch.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Looks like there is another Doxa homage coming from China soon.
And it looks like it has a genuine BoR bracelet and end links, unlike the solid links in the Tactical Frog...

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTPZu_6rjV7/


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

16610LV said:


> Looks like there is another Doxa homage coming from China soon.
> And it looks like it has a genuine BoR bracelet and end links, unlike the solid links in the Tactical Frog...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTPZu_6rjV7/


But how will I figure out how fast I'm going without a tachymeter?


----------



## recepergun (Dec 19, 2020)

Which panda dial chinese watch do you suggest?

CPH1951 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

recepergun said:


> Which panda dial chinese watch do you suggest?
> 
> CPH1951 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Parnis and Pagani "daytona" is very high on the list. they offer incredible bang for your buck.

Sugess ST1901 chronographs are the cheapest panda, mechanical, chronographs on Ali at about $165...comes in 38 and 40mm sizes and normal or evil panda.
RedStar is another one, slightly more expensive
Pierre Paulin (merkur) have another for ~$225 which I've heard good things about as well.

I have had the parnis and pagani daytonas and was really happy with both for different reasons.

I just ordered the Sugess 38mm Panda in the most recent sale for $143+tax


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

16610LV said:


> Looks like there is another Doxa homage coming from China soon.
> And it looks like it has a genuine BoR bracelet and end links, unlike the solid links in the Tactical Frog...
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTPZu_6rjV7/


Found a seller...








179.9US $ 50% OFF|Diver Watch Men Sub300t Top Brand Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Glass Luminous Date 200m Turn Bracelet Seestern Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Looks like a QC reject caseback looks rough and date wheel well enough said.


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Kinda scary when they can't be bothered to centre the date wheel in the sales photo.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

16610LV said:


> Found a seller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find! Lumed date wheel and female end-links - that's a good start. Missing a tachymeter though, which is a bit strange. Would have to see some real world pics before I took the plunge.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

16610LV said:


> Found a seller...
> http://[URL]https://www.aliexpress....o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.5.63c86ac4hJOhzp


I think I need to begin liking the name Glamor-Master because their watches are far too nice to ignore any more! After all, Tactical Frog is just as hard to swallow! Oh well, I think I can see a Glamor-Master of some kind----- either one of these (love that luminous date!) or their extraordinarily handsome chrono in my future!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

16610LV said:


> Found a seller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Watch looks good but way too heavy for my wrist


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> Who is doing this watch for you? is that San Martin?


Yep, it's their BB58 homage


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> Watch looks good but way too heavy for my wrist


I've already ordered a Tactical Frog and surprisingly I find the tachymeter bezel on the froggy less annoying than the idea of having a bezel marked off in ft.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Would have to see some real world pics before I took the plunge.


There is a video on that page. 
I told myself that if the Tactical Frog had a genuine BoR bracelet I would get one. So I am pretty sure I will go with one of these, but will prob wait until the next sale (11/11?). From all the pics I have seen so far my only concern is the fitment of the end links as some pics show gaps that I would not be happy with.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I've already ordered a Tactical Frog and surprisingly I find the tachymeter bezel on the froggy less annoying than the idea of having a bezel marked off in ft.


Yes, that is surprising, considering the watch it homages is in ft.
Also the entire bezel on this one turns so you can actually use the minute timer.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Watch looks good but way too heavy for my wrist


Yes it does look rather substantial in the video too


----------



## recepergun (Dec 19, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Parnis and Pagani "daytona" is very high on the list. they offer incredible bang for your buck.
> 
> Sugess ST1901 chronographs are the cheapest panda, mechanical, chronographs on Ali at about $165...comes in 38 and 40mm sizes and normal or evil panda.
> RedStar is another one, slightly more expensive
> ...


Thank you for answer, i like sugess but also red star seems good like it. I understood that they use same movement and have similar quality between merkur, red star and sugess.

CPH1951 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Not only the Doxa but the Glamor-Master Seestern now offers a monster homage-----look out Heimdallr-----and that too looks quite good----again, love those luminous day/date offerings not to mention the Turquoise color face!








350.0US $ |Monster Diver Watch 200M Water Proof Seestern NH36 Men's Mechanical Watches Sapphire Glass High Date Full Luminous Wristwatch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

recepergun said:


> Which panda dial chinese watch do you suggest?
> 
> CPH1951 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


Glamor-Master in either pale orange or pale green face









199.92US $ 51% OFF|Mg Panda 40 Pilot Chronograph Watch Men Air Force Sapphire Colors St1901 Seagull Movement Mechanical Wristwatches Fashion Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Not that great looks like poor casting.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

johnmichael said:


> Not only the Doxa but the Glamor-Master Seestern now offers a monster homage-----look out Heimdallr-----and that too looks quite good----again, love those luminous day/date offerings not to mention the Turquoise color face!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am very tempted by that turquoise monster, and the lumed date wheel is quite fun too.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Eltrebor said:


> But how will I figure out how fast I'm going without a tachymeter?


What does that outer ring calculate?

Nevermind, I figured it out - Time at depth. Decompression tables on the rubber straps are way more useful.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> Not that great looks like poor casting.
> 
> View attachment 16094085











Those endlinks look pretty poor as well.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I can


johnmichael said:


> Glamor-Master in either pale orange or pale green face
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't bring myself to buy from a store with 0.0% positive feedback, even if it's only because they are new.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Buys to see what they looked like .... Get bored by a cheapo Chinese from aliexpress. Ha ha...


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Copterguy said:


> Buys to see what they looked like .... Get bored by a cheapo Chinese from aliexpress. Ha ha...
> View attachment 16094454


what is actually functional on that dial?


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

sarbmaster said:


> what is actually functional on that dial?


Everything. On all of them.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Watch looks good but way too heavy for my wrist


172K(elvin), too hot  , you wanted to say


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*They also offer the 62mas in 38mm! *Probably them and the 62mas from Fifty four are the closest to the original 62mas.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> 172K(elvin), too hot  , you wanted to say


Too cold  172ºK = -101ºC = -150ºF


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> *They also offer the 62mas in 38mm! *Probably them and the 62mas from Fifty four are the closest to the original 62mas.
> View attachment 16094578


What site is this on?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Too cold  172ºK = -101ºC = -150ºF


I noticed too. 
High school chemistry comes in handy.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> What site is this on?


Their official website, google seestern watches co


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just watched this new review of the Duka Aquatimer homage. Like most reviewers, he was not impressed at all. The review points out the many differences in the advertised watch and the one that was delivered. I think it is best to avoid this watch, unless you are well prepared for what you will receive.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Some cheapos came up in the Ali application which I really liked. Problem is that I could not find a higher quality one. It is a black PVD Nautilus homage. The image is most probably PS.
Have you come across something a bit better quality-wise e.g., automatic, sapphire glass, real stainless steel case and bracelet etc. I would have already bought one if LGXIGE or DIDUN had offered a black PVD version.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

16610LV said:


> Found a seller...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The manufacturer has also listed them on their website now, with more detailed and probably correct specs. (172g)


https://seesternwatches.com/shop


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

nello said:


> Those endlinks look pretty poor as well.


These endlinks give me pause as well. I like the looks of the watch otherwise. Did anyone order one?

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> I can
> 
> I can't bring myself to buy from a store with 0.0% positive feedback, even if it's only because they are new.


You can or you can't?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

The Seestern website says this in their "about us" tab: 
*Do you have other brands?*
Yes, the Horomaster Group Co. includes the brands Sugess, SEA-KORS, GLAMOR MASTER and Seestern.

I'm surprised they own Sugess.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> You can or you can't?


Lol, I had no idea I left I can at the top. Must have started writing I can't before I quoted the post. To be clear, I can't. Maybe you could take one for the team?


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

Sorry, can you share what’s wrong with the end links? Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

watchustebbing said:


> Sorry, can you share what's wrong with the end links? Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you are talking about the Doxa homage endlinks-
-The channels that the spring bars sit in are very poorly machined. Uneven. The channels look huge and sloppy. Looks rattly. 
The "tabs" that provide the tension on the case look awful and poorly designed. Really crappy looking folded crap. Looks thin too.
Also look super thin on the edge where the endlink is machined to fit around the caseback. I could break that in a week if it is bad as it looks. 
Sorry. First cup of coffee and written quickly.


----------



## watchustebbing (Nov 26, 2016)

nello said:


> If you are talking about the Doxa homage endlinks-
> -The channels that the spring bars sit in are very poorly machined. Uneven. The channels look huge and sloppy. Looks rattly.
> The "tabs" that provide the tension on the case look awful and poorly designed. Really crappy looking folded crap. Looks thin too.
> Also look super thin on the edge where the endlink is machined to fit around the caseback. I could break that in a week if it is bad as it looks.
> Sorry. First cup of coffee and written quickly.


Ah, thanks. Haven't had my 1st cup either, and didn't have my bi-focal on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

crAss said:


> Some cheapos came up in the Ali application which I really liked. Problem is that I could not find a higher quality one. It is a black PVD Nautilus homage. The image is most probably PS.
> Have you come across something a bit better quality-wise e.g., automatic, sapphire glass, real stainless steel case and bracelet etc. I would have already bought one if LGXIGE or DIDUN had offered a black PVD version.
> View attachment 16094678


Looks very nice. Waiting for one to try the quality


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

nello said:


> If you are talking about the Doxa homage endlinks-
> -The channels that the spring bars sit in are very poorly machined. Uneven. The channels look huge and sloppy. Looks rattly.
> The "tabs" that provide the tension on the case look awful and poorly designed. Really crappy looking folded crap. Looks thin too.
> Also look super thin on the edge where the endlink is machined to fit around the caseback. I could break that in a week if it is bad as it looks.
> Sorry. First cup of coffee and written quickly.


Nello, you echo what I'm seeing as well. I like the looks of the watch otherwise, but this bracelet is a huge step down even from Maranez's Doxa homage. Not sure I want to risk it. I'm also not seeing what type of movement this uses. I'm guessing NH35, but unless I missed it, I'm not seeing it.

Their 62 Mas and Sub models look nice. The Sub appears to have a Glidelock clasp which is interesting.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> The Seestern website says this in their "about us" tab:
> *Do you have other brands?*
> Yes, the Horomaster Group Co. includes the brands Sugess, SEA-KORS, GLAMOR MASTER and Seestern.
> 
> I'm surprised they own Sugess.


I wrote them on Insta and asked them if they are a factory and they said no they aren't


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

This arrived today from the recent Ali sale. Loving the dial and the finishing! It's a pity they opted for male end-links though, tends to make the first links sit a little funny. The bracelet is otherwise very good. Might have to try it on rubber, perhaps a tropic?


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> *They also offer the 62mas in 38mm! *Probably them and the 62mas from Fifty four are the closest to the original 62mas.
> View attachment 16094578


The ceramic bezel insert is a deal breaker I'm afraid.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Hello i am looking for a watch case with crown zt 1 or 2 like vacheron american.

Do you think it exists on ali ?


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> Hello i am looking for a watch case with crown zt 1 or 2 like vacheron american.
> 
> Do you think it exists on ali ?


You should probably post a picture. That is a bit obscure for Ali.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Some cheapos came up in the Ali application which I really liked. Problem is that I could not find a higher quality one. It is a black PVD Nautilus homage. The image is most probably PS.
> Have you come across something a bit better quality-wise e.g., automatic, sapphire glass, real stainless steel case and bracelet etc. I would have already bought one if LGXIGE or DIDUN had offered a black PVD version.
> View attachment 16094678


The only thing I found was the Special Edition, Black DLC PP Nautilus for $181K. You could just save up a while, and get the watch you want! LOL I'm so sick of having that advice given on a $75 dollar homage, when the real thing costs 100x as much.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

nello said:


> You should probably post a picture. That is a bit obscure for Ali.


Yes i m looking for a watch or watch case with the crown at 1h or 2h


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

jhdscript said:


> Hello i am looking for a watch case with crown zt 1 or 2 like vacheron american.
> 
> Do you think it exists on ali ?


what does zt stand for?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A few weeks ago, my less than six months old Hruodland Aquatimer stopped working. My local watchmaker said the PT5000 movement was dirty and even damaged and needed replacing with a new movement.

Unfortunately, he quoted a price about equal to the price of the whole watch, which made no sense. It turned out that most of that cost would be the price of a new PT5000 movement, which he said I could probably get cheaper myself direct from the seller.

So, I contacted the seller, WR Watches, who kindly sent me, by FedEx, a brand new PT5000 movement, free of charge. It arrived today. I have inspected it, it is spotlessly clean, and it works perfectly. The company even bent over backwards, spending hours to help me avoid having to pay any customs tax and FedEx handling fees. Excellent customer service yet again.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

frogles said:


> what does zt stand for?


Sorry i am looking for a watch case with crown at 1 or 2 like vacheron american.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Just received the FROXA in white & orange!

Here's my review:









My quick review of the FROXA (Tactical Frog DOXA homage)


Hi WUS! Today I received the Tactical Frog in the mail, a $179 homage to the DOXA Sub. https://a.aliexpress.com/_v6xR26 In the next lines, I'll post a few impressions of the watch. If you want to read a more in-depth review I can't recommend Flyingdoctor's article enough...




www.watchuseek.com





TL;DR:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Just received the FROXA in white & orange!
> 
> Here's my review:
> 
> ...


Wow, perfect alignment! Did ya just get lucky? Or did you get it from s special store?

If yours can be perfect, why do they have so many misaligned ones at all?
Are they trying to ape Seiko?


----------



## watch_obsessive (Aug 12, 2020)

There's a better Doxa homage that came out a few days ago. It is "said" to have better quality, more faithful to the real Doxa (text location, correct bezel -not tachymeter!) and it is around the same price. Even the date is lumed! 








179.87US $ 59% OFF|Top Brand Diver Watch Men Sub300t Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Glass Luminous Date 200m Turn Bracelet Seestern Wristwatch Retro - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

watch_obsessive said:


> There's a better Doxa homage that came out a few days ago. It is "said" to have better quality, more faithful to the real Doxa (text location, correct bezel -not tachymeter!) and it is around the same price. Even the date is lumed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder if people will be put off by the weird sounding name of that one: Seestern. Given that it is German for Starfish, why didn't they just called it Starfish?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I wonder if people will be put off by the weird sounding name of that one: Seestern. Given that it is German for Starfish, why didn't they just called it Starfish?


Could be because of Sternglas?
I find Seestern to be better to be honest than starfish


----------



## watch_obsessive (Aug 12, 2020)

Personally I prefer Seestern to Starfish and Tactical Frog.
The nickname Froxa made me laugh! 😂
The naming scheme of watches never seizes to maze me! Right when you think you've heard it all!


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Warning! This is just a rant.

Seriously… I haven’t seen one Doxa homage from AliExpress that lines up perfectly. Of course, if it isn’t a deal breaker for a potential buy, okay. But the company who assembles them should have a higher self respect and way better QC. No matter how many crooked watches they sell. Just aim higher…


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Did anyone on here buy the Seestern Doxa?


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1676


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watch_obsessive said:


> There's a better Doxa homage that came out a few days ago. It is "said" to have better quality, more faithful to the real Doxa (text location, correct bezel -not tachymeter!) and it is around the same price. Even the date is lumed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not better, the few pictures that surfaced showed a really rough finish on the case edges and between lugs.
No such thing on the Tactical Frog.
I'm waiting for buyers review of the new one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

D.Sanko said:


> Warning! This is just a rant.
> 
> Seriously&#8230; I haven't seen one Doxa homage from AliExpress that lines up perfectly. Of course, if it isn't a deal breaker for a potential buy, okay. But the company who assembles them should have a higher self respect and way better QC. No matter how many crooked watches they sell. Just aim higher&#8230;


Mine does line up perfectly.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

It might just be the highest rated watch on AliExpress, and it is now back in stock.

The Escapement Time dress watch.









74.07US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

watch_obsessive said:


> There's a better Doxa homage that came out a few days ago. It is "said" to have better quality, more faithful to the real Doxa (text location, correct bezel -not tachymeter!) and it is around the same price. Even the date is lumed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BS look at their own photos the watch looks like it belongs in a cistern(seestern) AKA the sewer.








Best of Ali-Xpress?


Watch looks good but way too heavy for my wrist I've already ordered a Tactical Frog and surprisingly I find the tachymeter bezel on the froggy less annoying than the idea of having a bezel marked off in ft.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

So my watch turned up and i have to say, i couldn't be happier. I fitted a rubber strap to make it a bit lighter.

I'll take more photos this weekend when i get more time, but i want to say. I won't be buying anymore Seiko's again. You can get almost a MM300 for less than 150 quid. Apart from the 6R movement, which isn't an upgrade at all you get exactly the same watch albeit with a different name.

So happy, going to order the San Martin SM now.


----------



## watch_obsessive (Aug 12, 2020)

> BS look at their own photos the watch looks like it belongs in a cistern(seestern) AKA the sewer.


There's a YouTube Channel called The Watcher. That's where I first saw the Froxa and 2 days ago he posted a video about the upcoming Seestern. He is waiting for them for review. From what he said, so far, it seems it is better. We will just have to wait and see.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Just received the FROXA in white & orange!
> 
> Here's my review:
> 
> ...


Congrats! Looks good in white!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> Yes i m looking for a watch or watch case with the crown at 1h or 2h


Vostok make some watches with the crown at 2.









Retro 550


In this category are presented watches Vostok Watches Retro 550




meranom.com





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Vostok make some watches with the crown at 2.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe have you some reference because Vostok have lots of models lol


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jhdscript said:


> Maybe have you some reference because Vostok have lots of models lol


Retro 550 as stated above, Retro 2415, and Vostok "58" (581592 & 90)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> Maybe have you some reference because Vostok have lots of models lol


Just click the link @caktaylor put in the post; it takes you to a page of 550xxx watches - most have crowns at 2.

edit
@HoustonReal beat me by a mouse click!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Turns out this dial still pops.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I was chatting with a friend this morning who has a pretty sizeable collection of relatively high end watches (Rolex, Grand Seiko, and a few other well known brands). But he admitted that he keeps them in a safe in the bank, due to fear of theft, so never sees them and that some of them have never had any wrist time at all.

As a result, over the past year, he has switched most of his purchasing to much more affordable watches, including many AliEx watches. These have become watches he actually wears and keeps home without fear. He said that his experience with some of these (including several San Martin homages) have made him question his earlier purchases and as a result "I am done buying $10,000 watches".

I found this quite refreshing, since I have noticed myself going in the opposite direction. I started out with Pagani Design, then found San Martin and Cronos, then moved away from AliExpress somewhat to slightly higher end watches. I have begun to fear that I am dipping into the territory of watches I admire but that I have to be careful with (which to me are watches above $1,000).

My chat with my friend today was a healthy "reset" in my outlook. As much as I admire some of my recent "higher end" purchases, I can see that AliExpress watches are not just great value, but also low risk in that even if a thief stole one, or it got damaged when out in the park with my dogs, it wouldn't really matter.

In short, I can enjoy my AliEx watches, rather than having them locked up in a safe.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16098647
> 
> Turns out this dial still pops.


That's gorgeous. You were really lucky in the "MOP dial lottery" to get such a fantastic example!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's a quick pic of my tactical frog next to my Seiko orange 'bullet' for comparison. The bezel IS aligned, it just may not look like it from the slight angle.

Overall, I'm liking it and I find the bracelet comfortable although I do wish they'd put female end-links on it. Bezel action is good and I can live with the quirky tachy scale.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

If you like the Tactical Frog with a Tachymeter bezel, then you really need to buy one now.

It has been confirmed that they have already switched production to the newer version (which comes with two bezel options - see images below) and that will be going on sale starting in less than two weeks (15th September). Also notice the switch to female end links.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just received this morning this very cute sterile field watch: purchased 36€ at last sale (now more or less 40€, still a good deal IMO).








38.7US $ |Retro 39MM Green No LOGO Dial Stainless Steel Solid Case Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com














*Do any of you know if it's an homage of anything?*

I'm very happily surprised for the price: the dial is surprisingly well executed and they weren't cheap on the lume(!)

The sunburst two-part green dial catches the light admirably 









The beige indices and hands look very vintage-y but they are lumed like a modern watch 









The dial and case back are completely sterile, but the crown has what looks like an old IWC fish logo (?)

















The crystal is heavily domed.

















The movement is automatic (quite silent rotor noise) and hacking. It looks like a DG2813 (pls correct me if I am wrong):









The watch is smaller than the advertised 39 mm, which I like even more: the dimensions are 38.2 mm case without the crown, 46.0 mm lug-to-lug, a vintage-y 19.0 mm lugs, and 13.5 mm thick including 2.5 mm of domed crystal (so 11.0 mm thick without the crystal).

It arrived on a black leather strap which does not compliment the watch well ... Now I need to decide which of these MN/NATO straps looks better  I'm open to your feedback!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> If you like the Tactical Frog with a Tachymeter bezel, then you really need to buy one now.
> 
> It has been confirmed that they have already switched production to the newer version (which comes with two bezel options - see images below) and that will be going on sale starting in less than two weeks (15th September). Also notice the switch to female end links.
> 
> ...


Wow, the end links were my biggest recrimination. I'll definitely snag a Gen.2 when it arrives!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Retro 550 as stated above, Retro 2415, and Vostok "58" (581592 & 90)
> 
> View attachment 16098598
> View attachment 16098601
> View attachment 16098606


Thanx a lot friends !


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> I was chatting with a friend this morning who has a pretty sizeable collection of relatively high end watches (Rolex, Grand Seiko, and a few other well known brands). But he admitted that he keeps them in a safe in the bank, due to fear of theft, so never sees them and that some of them have never had any wrist time at all.
> 
> As a result, over the past year, he has switched most of his purchasing to much more affordable watches, including many AliEx watches. These have become watches he actually wears and keeps home without fear. He said that his experience with some of these (including several San Martin homages) have made him question his earlier purchases and as a result "I am done buying $10,000 watches".
> 
> ...


People are always putting down homage watches, but I can't imagine wanting to daily wear a $57K to $250K watch. I love the look of the Patek Philippe 5711 Nautilus, but the prices are somewhat insane. How much enjoyment can you get from a watch you never wear? Since I'm not Elon Musk, Jeff Bezos, or even Justin Bieber, I would be afraid to damage a watch that costs as much as a nice car, even if I could afford one.

Most Ferrari and Lambo owners don't get to drive their exotic cars much. Putting more than 30K miles on an exotic, really starts to hurt it's resale value. The irony is that because exotic cars don't get driven much, they tend to need even more service. Really high-end watches, and exotic cars, have huge service bills eventually. When your affordable watch needs service, it can get a movement swap, or the whole watch can be replaced, for a small fraction of what it costs to service a Swiss horological masterpiece.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I just received this morning this very cute sterile field watch: purchased 36€ at last sale (now more or less 40€, still a good deal IMO).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the retro numbers on this. A nod back to the days when field watches were called trench watches. Very nice indeed.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> If you like the Tactical Frog with a Tachymeter bezel, then you really need to buy one now.
> 
> It has been confirmed that they have already switched production to the newer version (which comes with two bezel options - see images below) and that will be going on sale starting in less than two weeks (15th September). Also notice the switch to female end links.
> 
> ...


BIG mistake in that A1 render. I hope they catch the number @6H on the bezel reads "60" or "09", instead of "90"!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> BIG mistake in that A1 render. I hope they catch the number @6H on the bezel reads "60" or "09", instead of "90"!


Well caught. Excellent observation!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Since I'm not Elon Musk, Jeff Bezos, or even Justin Beiber


You aren't?! My world is crumbling apart


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I was chatting with a friend this morning who has a pretty sizeable collection of relatively high end watches (Rolex, Grand Seiko, and a few other well known brands). But he admitted that he keeps them in a safe in the bank, due to fear of theft, so never sees them and that some of them have never had any wrist time at all.
> 
> As a result, over the past year, he has switched most of his purchasing to much more affordable watches, including many AliEx watches. These have become watches he actually wears and keeps home without fear. He said that his experience with some of these (including several San Martin homages) have made him question his earlier purchases and as a result "I am done buying $10,000 watches".
> 
> ...


I am having a similar experience with the watches I have modded. Since starting modding I have lost almost all interest in watches that are available to buy as they are, including my Omega, Oris, Ball etc. I dont lock them away, I just prefer to wear my own creations.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> The movement is automatic (quite silent rotor noise) and hacking. It looks like a DG2813 (pls correct me if I am wrong):


The finish is wrong to be a Dixmont, and I see no "crown" logo under the balance wheel. Are there any markings or letters under the balance wheel? I'm also not seeing the jewel indents normal to 2813-style movements.

To me, this looks like a poor knock-off of the various Chinese 2813-style movements. For the price you paid, many watches would come with an automatic Tongji, so this is a step up.

*Dixmont DG2803 *(Day+Date variant)









*Beijing Watch Factory SB11*









*Nanning NN2813*


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> If you like the Tactical Frog with a Tachymeter bezel, then you really need to buy one now.
> 
> It has been confirmed that they have already switched production to the newer version (which comes with two bezel options - see images below) and that will be going on sale starting in less than two weeks (15th September). Also notice the switch to female end links.
> 
> ...


Damn! I probably should have held out for the V2. I hope they'll sell the bracelet separately or even better, just the end-links.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> If you like the Tactical Frog with a Tachymeter bezel, then you really need to buy one now.
> 
> It has been confirmed that they have already switched production to the newer version (which comes with two bezel options - see images below) and that will be going on sale starting in less than two weeks (15th September). Also notice the switch to female end links.
> 
> ...


Will only the outer half of the bezel rotate, like the current version?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> ... he keeps them in a safe in the bank, due to fear of theft, so never sees them and that some of them have never had any wrist time at all.
> ... AliExpress watches are not just great value, but also low risk in that *even if a thief stole one, or it got damaged when out in the park with my dogs, it wouldn't really matter.*
> 
> In short, I can enjoy my AliEx watches, rather than having them locked up in a safe.


I admire great watches costing $$$ as much as anyone.
But I still don't understand wearing something one cannot easily afford to replace if damaged or stolen.
Or even replacing a thing that costs that much.

And it's so easy to damage a watch with every door frame and door knob in the world jumping out at ya.

There is a gigantic difference in other machines -- cars, and other transportation devices, speciality tools, etc -- whose performance is much more directly proportional to their price, and spending that extra $$$ could literally affect the owner's life and death, in addition to affording greater comfort and pleasure.

But watches? I still don't get it. It's almost a "parasitic" thing that hangs on your wrist.
They give you no increase in comfort or security; you're happy if they are NOT uncomfortable.

At best, a watch is a really good-looking servant, but still a servant.
It should not be the one doing the dictating as to what the owner should do, how to behave, wear, etc.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The finish is wrong to be a Dixmont, and I see no "crown" logo under the balance wheel. Are there any markings or letters under the balance wheel? I'm also not seeing the jewel indents normal to 2813-style movements.


Movement is completely sterile...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> If you like the Tactical Frog with a Tachymeter bezel, then you really need to buy one now.
> 
> It has been confirmed that they have already switched production to the newer version (which comes with two bezel options - see images below) and that will be going on sale starting in less than two weeks (15th September). Also notice the switch to female end links.
> 
> ...


Shame they don't have a metric version too.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I was chatting with a friend this morning who has a pretty sizeable collection of relatively high end watches (Rolex, Grand Seiko, and a few other well known brands). But he admitted that he keeps them in a safe in the bank, due to fear of theft, so never sees them and that some of them have never had any wrist time at all.
> 
> As a result, over the past year, he has switched most of his purchasing to much more affordable watches, including many AliEx watches. These have become watches he actually wears and keeps home without fear. He said that his experience with some of these (including several San Martin homages) have made him question his earlier purchases and as a result "I am done buying $10,000 watches".
> 
> ...


That's an interesting perspective.

I go back and forth. On the one hand, I think $500-$1000 watches can be good value and offer the 'complete package' without the unnecessary fluff you get with $1000+ watches, so you might as well save up for a watch in that tier. On the other hand, I get loads of enjoyment out of <$250 affordables. Especially if it's a good deal, that's part of the fun.

But one thing's for sure, I can't see myself venture in $1000+ territory anytime soon.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

If you subscribe to Seestern Watch's newsletter, they will forward you a discount code for your first purchase-----I just received mine a few minutes ago and tried to pass it along but Mougino did it more successfully below! Thanks M


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

[Johnmichael beats me to it ]
seasternwatches.com (new Doxa Sub homage, 38mm 62MAS, and Seiko Monster homage) are offering free international shipping and giving away discount codes to celebrate the opening of their websites:


code *10NOW* valid for 1 watch
code *20NOW* valid for 2 watches
code *30NOW* valid for 3 watches

Apparently the lumed date disk is custom made by Seestern and only available in their watches (I believe them, didn't see one in the other Chinese microbrands before).


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

mougino said:


> [Johnmichael beats me to it ]
> seasternwatches.com (new Doxa Sub homage, 38mm 62MAS, and Seiko Monster homage) are offering free international shipping and giving away discount codes to celebrate the opening of their websites:
> 
> 
> ...


As much as I'd like to pull the trigger on one of Seestern's Doxa homages, I think I'm going to wait until the reviews come out. It looks good, but I'd like to hear some real world feedback before getting one. I do applaud them for putting a Glidelock clasp on their Sub homage (which also looks good). Patience is a virtue&#8230;

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bloom said:


> As much as I'd like to pull the trigger on one of Seestern's Doxa homages, I think I'm going to wait until the reviews come out. It looks good, but I'd like to hear some real world feedback before getting one. I do applaud them for putting a Glidelock clasp on their Sub homage (which also looks good). Patience is a virtue&#8230;
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


If we all wait for one another to take the leap, there won't be any review ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

mougino said:


> If we all wait for one another to take the leap, there won't be any review ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Agreed. I think I got scared off a bit from the photo that shows the underneath part of the watch where the bracelet attaches to it. Looks pretty bad in comparison to my Maranez Samui.

This was posted previously by someone else showing the Seestern bracelet attachment. Doesn't inspire confidence.










Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I admire great watches costing $$$ as much as anyone.
> But I still don't understand wearing something one cannot easily afford to replace if damaged or stolen.
> Or even replacing a thing that costs that much.
> 
> ...


Very well said. I love this comment.

I'm just getting back into watches after a 20 year break. Having access to internet discussions and YT reviews definitely deepens my appreciation for watches, but I have a lot of competing interests. I'm doing my best to not spend too much per piece, or buy cheaply compulsively.

There's definitely a balance. I just don't know what it is yet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

another_shawn said:


> I'm just getting back into watches *after a 20 year break.*


😲😲😲😲😲

Reminds me of a commercial, back in the late 80's.

A dark and stormy night, with thunder and lightning...
A woman is having tea alone in her kitchen when a dark silhouette appears in the door frame, dripping with water.

She drops her cup, gasps, and blurts out:

_"John!!! Where have you been?? I thought you were dead! It's been 5 years!! I've moved on! I remarried!" _

Man: _"Well, honey, I told ya, I was going over to (X)'s for All-You-Can Eat !!" _


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> 😲😲😲😲😲
> 
> Reminds me of a commercial, back in the late 80's.
> 
> ...


You my dear Sir have a...morbid sense of humor 😂


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Good deals don't pop up during big sales only : the Pagani store has the Pd-1664 with faux meteorite dial for around 62$ if you can put some coins towards the purchase. Both silver and rose gold colors.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Ipse said:


> You my dear Sir have a...morbid sense of humor 😂


He's also showing his age. 😂

(As someone that can also remember commercials from the 80s, I should know!)


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Ipse said:


> Good deals don't pop up during big sales only : the Pagani store has the Pd-1664 with faux meteorite dial for around 62$ if you can put some coins towards the purchase. Both silver and rose gold colors.
> View attachment 16099559


I feel silly even asking this, but are there any special tricks for finding sales at AliE? I've just been checking the website.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

another_shawn said:


> I feel silly even asking this, but are there any special tricks for finding sales at AliE? I've just been checking the website.


If you become a "follower" to a seller's page (or buy a watch from a seller) on AliEx, you will get messages when that seller has special sales. Otherwise, there are several prominent sales every year where almost every seller is involved. The next one is in November, and that is the biggest sale of the year. People on here go crazy during that sale (me included) and post bargain deals as they find them so others can buy them too.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> [Johnmichael beats me to it ]
> Apparently the lumed date disk is custom made by Seestern and only available in their watches (I believe them, didn't see one in the other Chinese microbrands before).


I've seen them floating around on Aliexpress for like $15 or so I think...not saying they aren't making them, but they are out there for mods.



mougino said:


> If we all wait for one another to take the leap, there won't be any review ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Well, I took the leap on the 62MAS...with the code and expedited shipping because I have been wafting for a couple days and want it ASAP.

so the full review of that will be here soon. I'll try and get an unboxing done as well hopefully.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> If you become a "follower" to a seller's page (or buy a watch from a seller) on AliEx, you will get messages when that seller has special sales. Otherwise, there are several prominent sales every year where almost every seller is involved. The next one is in November, and that is the biggest sale of the year. People on here go crazy during that sale (me included) and post bargain deals as they find them so others can buy them too.


Thank you! I'm off to "follow" several of stores I've been curious in.

And I most definitely appreciate the tip about the November sale being the biggest of the year. I'll keep researching and refining my dream shopping list until then!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

another_shawn said:


> Thank you! I'm off to "follow" several of stores I've been curious in.
> 
> And I most definitely appreciate the tip about the November sale being the biggest of the year. I'll keep researching and refining my dream shopping list until then!


The November Sale is 11.11 (Singles Day), and the week surrounding it. There is usually a "Spring" sale, that coincides with Chinese New Year, and another on March 28th, to celebrate the AliExpress Anniversary. Many times AliExpress will try to launch a sale to compete with Amazon Prime Day. We just had an End of Summer/Back to School Sale a couple of weeks ago (Aug 24th?).









AliExpress Sale Dates 2021 (The Complete Guide) - BlackHairClub.com


AliExpress Sale Dates 2021 | AliExpress Big Sales 2021 (The Complete Guide). AliExpress holds shopping events regularly for specific days of the year every month. AliExpress Big Sale Dates 2021, AliExpress Hair Dates 2021, AliExpress Anniversary Sale 2021 Date. On every big sale of AliExpress...



blackhairclub.com












Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Events Calendar


Aliexpress Sale Dates 2021 | Shopping Calendar. Aliexpress shopping events are events that Aliexpress promotes for specific days of the year.




promossale.com





An AliExpress price tracker can show you the recent lowest price on an item, and lets you see sale trends.








AliExpress Price Tracker: Pricearchive


The only price tracker for AliExpress with price history since 11.11.2016 + browser extension for Google Chrome, search by image, parcel tracking, price drop email alerts.




www.pricearchive.org


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> The November Sale is 11.11 (Singles Day), and the week surrounding it. There is usually a "Spring" sale, that coincides with Chinese New Year, and another around March/April. Many times AliExpress will try to launch a sale to compete with Amazon Prime Day. We just had an End of Summer/Back to School Sale a couple of weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That's very helpful.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> The finish is wrong to be a Dixmont, and I see no "crown" logo under the balance wheel. Are there any markings or letters under the balance wheel? I'm also not seeing the jewel indents normal to 2813-style movements.
> 
> To me, this looks like a poor knock-off of the various Chinese 2813-style movements. For the price you paid, many watches would come with an automatic Tongji, so this is a step up.
> 
> ...


Are many of these movements a standard size as a drop-in replacement for each other? I'm tempted by that trench watch for one of my kids, but would be a shame for the movement to pack it in!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> If you like the Tactical Frog with a Tachymeter bezel, then you really need to buy one now.
> 
> It has been confirmed that they have already switched production to the newer version (which comes with two bezel options - see images below) and that will be going on sale starting in less than two weeks (15th September). Also notice the switch to female end links.
> 
> ...


Yeh baby!!!!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Are many of these movements a standard size as a drop-in replacement for each other? I'm tempted by that trench watch for one of my kids, but would be a shame for the movement to pack it in!


Every 2813-style movement I know of, is interchangeable with all the others.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Bloom said:


> As much as I'd like to pull the trigger on one of Seestern's Doxa homages, I think I'm going to wait until the reviews come out. It looks good, but I'd like to hear some real world feedback before getting one. I do applaud them for putting a Glidelock clasp on their Sub homage (which also looks good). Patience is a virtue&#8230;





mougino said:


> If we all wait for one another to take the leap, there won't be any review ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Small update: Doxa connoisseur Dr. Peter McClean Millar (Flyingdoctor) has ordered a Seestern homage, so a review should come shortly...









Doxa - Tactical Frog review is up


Bunch of Doxa stuff in it. I think people may be surprised https://www.doxa300t.com/froggy/froggy.htm




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

That's weird, you can get the Tactical Frog for $230 now or wait a couple of days until it goes on sale for $240...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16100597
> 
> That's weird, you can get the Tactical Frog for $230 now or wait a couple of days until it goes on sale for $240...


That's the famous AliExpress reverse discount 

Seen that a couple of times, makes no sense.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> That's the famous AliExpress reverse discount
> 
> Seen that a couple of times, makes no sense.


Cheeky monkeys! But who can blame them.

From Jonathan Swift's incomparably wonderful_ *Directions to Servants: *
"If the Master chides you for over-cooking the roast, tell him that you were not given sufficient time to do it right."_

Same logic. Well played.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Think it's a good price:


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

cuica said:


> Think it's a good price:


"DUKA Tribute to the seahorse series ..."

Seahorse?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Following on to my new purchase I thought I would share my thoughts and a few more photos. The finish is simply amazing and there are no problems with the watch that i can see. I changed the strap as I wanted a lighter watch for the gym so it doesn't hurt my wrist while i'm running. The dial is the most readable watch I have owned. On my Wavemaster its hard to see the minute markers, but the MM300 homage is very easy to read. The C3 lume is bright and lasts well into the night. I can see why some people don't like C3 as it does had a yellowish/greenish color and this could be a problem on a black dial but on the blue dial it actually enhances the watch's elegance. The BGW9 on the bezel isn't as bright but its not really a problem. I love the fact you can get sapphire crystal and ceramic bezel for less than a 150 quid. The polish on it is excellent, I did notice a couple of light tiny faint brush marks, but you really have to stare at it for a while to see them.

I've only had my Proxima for 3 days now, and currently its running less than 1 second a day fast with an NH35, which in itself quite amazing. I went for the NH35 over the PT5000 only because of the reliability factor and its easy and cheap to change the movement if something breaks.

I am seriously loving the quality of this watch. I'm sorry, but my Seiko buying days are over. I went into the Seiko boutique and looked at a MM300 and it honestly didn't look as good, especially not for £2400.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> "DUKA Tribute to the seahorse series ..."
> 
> Seahorse?


Seahorse.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Dear fellows,
Yesterday I received my Phyllida speedmaster Tintin hommage and I'm quite impressive with it. It has been long time since first time I 've seen it and I decided it would come home. But as you know it is a watch that it is almost always out of stock and in addition I want the one with the red line bezel on it
It is the third Phyllida watch I have and as usual it is very well done. The very domed crystal makes very nice distortions ,imo, and both dial and bezel are very nice printed. The polishing bis week done even in the gap of the lugs.
Maybe the worst part is the bracelet. It is correct but not perfect.
I upload some photos of it with different straps. Which do you prefer?









With a black NATO










With a red NATO









With a Black red line MN










With his bracelet

I will try also with a black black skin strap. At the moment is still with a his bracelet.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

hori said:


>


I like the black with red line


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

hori said:


> Dear fellows,
> Yesterday I received my Phyllida speedmaster Tintin hommage and I'm quite impressive with it. It has been long time since first time I 've seen it and I decided it would come home. But as you know it is a watch that it is almost always out of stock and in addition I want the one with the red line bezel on it
> It is the third Phyllida watch I have and as usual it is very well done. The very domed crystal makes very nice distortions ,imo, and both dial and bezel are very nice printed. The polishing bis week done even in the gap of the lugs.
> Maybe the worst part is the bracelet. It is correct but not perfect.
> ...


Congrats. I nearly picked this up on eBay recently but was worried about the size. What size wrist are you?
My pick is the black and red MN strap btw.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'd also go for the black and red, brings out the colours.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

hori said:


> I upload some photos of it with different straps. Which do you prefer?


I agree that the black with red line looks great, but if you could find one with a white line too, I think it looks even better.


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

hori said:


> Dear fellows,
> Yesterday I received my Phyllida speedmaster Tintin hommage and I'm quite impressive with it. It has been long time since first time I 've seen it and I decided it would come home. But as you know it is a watch that it is almost always out of stock and in addition I want the one with the red line bezel on it
> It is the third Phyllida watch I have and as usual it is very well done. The very domed crystal makes very nice distortions ,imo, and both dial and bezel are very nice printed. The polishing bis week done even in the gap of the lugs.
> Maybe the worst part is the bracelet. It is correct but not perfect.
> ...


Looks great with all of them!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you find this model? Every time I look on AliExpress, it's sold out.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Tanz99 said:


> Congrats. I nearly picked this up on eBay recently but was worried about the size. What size wrist are you?
> My pick is the black and red MN strap btw.


My wrist is 7,5 inch (19cm)
The dimensions of the watch are 40mm if you measure the bezel but 42mm if you measure the case ( without crown or pushers)


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I agree that the black with red line looks great, but if you could find one with a white line too, I think it looks even better.
> 
> View attachment 16101117


Wow!! it is very nice. I will search it.
Thanks for the pic.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Bloom said:


> Looks great with all of them!! If you don't mind me asking, where did you find this model? Every time I look on AliExpress, it's sold out.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


I found it on the phyllida store. It is the only store I have ever seen it. But it's true that it is near always out of stock.
I used to visit the store some times a week trying to find it .
Some fellows post here when it is in stock , but when I click the link it used to be oos.
Two or three day before the En of Season Sale I visited the store "et voilà"


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Picked up this one in the sale for under $83 delivered. Most sites had it still above $100. I like the Sinn-like look.


Wow, China to my doorstep in 12 days!

It's snazzy.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wow, China to my doorstep in 12 days!
> It's snazzy.
> 
> View attachment 16101418


Never mind the snazz!
Does it work?
Can ya actually set the GMT without having it jump a few minutes every time you push in the crown?

I had some trash from Chronotac that would do that. And to add injury to humiliation, even after I'd set it correctly, the GMT would still go off every other hour by a few minutes. 
INTOLERABLE!!!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

another_shawn said:


> I feel silly even asking this, but are there any special tricks for finding sales at AliE? I've just been checking the website.


TBH I wasn't looking for a watch, but got a promo message (from Aliex not a seller) inviting me to use my coins: when I click on my wallet it opens a page with deals where you can apply coins against a purchase. It also happened that the watch was on sale...68$ minus 6$ in coins...the grinch in me could not resist.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

This Luminox homage Addies/Aidis arrived yesterday, took just 10 days to get here. Some shipments are quicker than others and not as long as the month and a half that it used to be a couple of years back. Anyway, not bad for $22. Lume's not tritium, but way better than a Duro or some of my Momentum watches. I wish there was a sterile version though. Not too fond of that logo.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

hori said:


> My wrist is 7,5 inch (19cm)
> The dimensions of the watch are 40mm if you measure the bezel but 42mm if you measure the case ( without crown or pushers)


Thanks. I'll consider it at the next sale.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Wow, China to my doorstep in 12 days!
> 
> It's snazzy.
> 
> ...


I was tempted some times with that GMT, and even I get good price with coupons and so on. That crystal looks amazing, but I'd rather it was 40 mm instead of 42.
H iw do you feel about the movement? That's the other thing that prevents me from buy it...I have some watches with the Hangzhou 6460 and it is a good movement but the DG 5513 is not the same... But I haven't any of these ones


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> This Luminox homage Addies/Aidis arrived yesterday, took just 10 days to get here. Some shipments are quicker than others and not as long as the month and a half that it used to be a couple of years back. Anyway, not bad for $22. Lume's not tritium, but way better than a Duro or some of my Momentum watches. I wish there was a sterile version though. Not too fond of that logo.
> 
> View attachment 16101451
> 
> ...


Looks very nice for the price. And the lume is amazing. It lasts long time?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Following up on a recent discussion on AliEx watches verses expensive luxury watches, a friend made the interesting claim that AliExpress watches are the most expensive watches in the world, because they have almost no resale value, so your cost of ownership will be almost 100% of the price of the watch.

It sounds silly to think of a $100 watch being "expensive to own" but by coincidence I watched a video today that talked about the recently released limited edition Patek Philippe Nautilus in Olive Green. They cost a whopping $34,000 each, which is ridiculous. Even more ridiculous is that because they are hard to get, one buyer turned around and flipped his at auction for (wait for it) $470,000

Eye watering numbers, but after I processed those numbers in my brain, I must admit I looked down on my dozens of AliEx watches and realised I have spent a lot of money on them (many thousands of dollars) that I will never get back. I have bought them for pure enjoyment, and am happy to have done so, but it might be true that it is not a cheap hobby when you add up the total cost.









Olive green Patek Philippe Nautilus sells at auction for a staggering US$470,000


The factory-sealed timepiece was the first green Nautilus to go on the auction block.




cnaluxury.channelnewsasia.com


----------



## interloper07 (Aug 17, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> When your affordable watch needs service, it can get a movement swap, or the whole watch can be replaced, for a small fraction of what it costs to service a Swiss horological masterpiece.


I was talking to my local Rolex AD a few weeks ago hoping to try on a Submariner. They didn't have one, and the wait list was at least 4 years. But the thing that stuck out to me in that conversation came up when I asked about servicing their watches.

Rolex doesn't allow service parts to be sold on the open market. Only a Rolex authorized service technician can place an order for the service part. The part to be replaced then needs to be shipped back to Switzerland before the replacement part will be shipped to the service provider. She alluded that Rolex then destroys the returned part so it can't be resold later.

Manufactured scarcity keeps prices ridiculously high. Parts aren't readily available. Only certain individuals or shops can order them, and they can basically charge whatever they want.

If an NH35 goes bad in one of my watches, it's worst case $60 (in times of demand and a pandemic) and an hour of my time or 30 minutes (probably less) of a good watchmaker's time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Eye watering numbers, but after I processed those numbers in my brain, I must admit I looked down on my dozens of AliEx watches and realised I have spent a lot of money on them (many thousands of dollars) that I will never get back. I have bought them for pure enjoyment, and am happy to have done so, but it might be true that it is not a cheap hobby when you add up the total cost.


This is why I'm fascinated with the threads that discuss the "ideal" collection. A lot of people openly share what they learned, and I appreciate that.

Everyone's journey is different, but it's still interesting to hear about their experiences.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Following up on a recent discussion on AliEx watches verses expensive luxury watches, a friend made the interesting claim that AliExpress watches are the most expensive watches in the world, because they have almost no resale value, so your cost of ownership will be almost 100% of the price of the watch.
> 
> It sounds silly to think of a $100 watch being "expensive to own" but by coincidence I watched a video today that talked about the recently released limited edition Patek Philippe Nautilus in Olive Green. They cost a whopping $34,000 each, which is ridiculous. Even more ridiculous is that because they are hard to get, one buyer turned around and flipped his at auction for (wait for it) $470,000
> 
> ...


That first statement about cheap watches being the most expensive due to no resell value is total BS. First of all, AliExpress watches do sell on eBay. If you keep it in good condition you can expect ~75% of your money back on the Bay, I have done this myself multiple times.

Secondly, expensive watches are expensive to maintain. They love to say how much their [watch] has appreciated, but fail to mention servicing a box full of luxury watches (_especially_ vintage). If you have 6 luxury watches, you can expect to pay at least $2000-3000 every 5-10 years (I know Rolex in-house service runs at around €800 minimum). Or need a new [luxury brand] strap or part? -> $$$

Thirdly, and perhaps most importantly, is opportunity cost of spending X thousand $ more to get the luxury watch that holds value, which you could've used for _real_ investing, or something like a nice holiday (investing in yourself). If you're looking at spending $3k on watch(es), but you think 'man, maybe I should stretch to $8k and get a Rolex because it holds value'....no. Buy the $3k watch(es) you enjoy, and put $5k in a real investment fund if you're that worried about investing.

This notion that certain watches are good investments, or that you should stretch the budget to get X brand, is honestly the biggest lie in the industry (next to 30m water resistance)...probably backed by a bunch of people and their choice supportive bias trying to justify the crazy costs.
It only applies if:
A. you have the opportunity to buy a steel Rolex/PP at retail, and can immediately flip for profit. (making it just a scalp/flip)
B. you are considering watches X or Y roughly of the same price, and one has better value retention than the other. Then you can take it into consideration.

Anyway, enjoy your Ali watches ? Spending 'many' grand on them is pretty wild though, but it's not like if you only bought one Tudor you'd not want to try out these Ali watches.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Following up on a recent discussion on AliEx watches verses expensive luxury watches, a friend made the interesting claim that AliExpress watches are the most expensive watches in the world, because they have almost no resale value, so your cost of ownership will be almost 100% of the price of the watch.
> 
> It sounds silly to think of a $100 watch being "expensive to own" but by coincidence I watched a video today that talked about the recently released limited edition Patek Philippe Nautilus in Olive Green. They cost a whopping $34,000 each, which is ridiculous. Even more ridiculous is that because they are hard to get, one buyer turned around and flipped his at auction for (wait for it) $470,000
> 
> ...


I don't see why you couldn't resell AliExpress watches, you absolutely can, sometimes even at no loss (considering heavily discounted events).

I just resold my Steeldive full bronze a few euros more than I purchased it...

Also recently resold a Sharkey Tuna and a Corgeut Speedmaster Gen.2 at 85% of their original price. Hell even a Lego watch and 70's LED cheapo found takers on eBay.

But most of all I'm genuinely surprised that you spent "many thousands of dollars" on a dozen AliExpress watches  surely these watches were less than $1,000 a piece?!


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

mougino said:


> But most of all I'm genuinely surprised that you spent "many thousands of dollars" on a dozen AliExpress watches  surely these watches were less than $1,000 a piece?!


Dozens.

But then again, thousands can be $2000 or $3000. So 2000/3000 divided by 12 is 165/250, so normal Proxima, San Martin, Cronos etc. level.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> But most of all I'm genuinely surprised that you spent "many thousands of dollars" on a dozen AliExpress watches  surely these watches were less than $1,000 a piece?!


Not "a dozen" but rather "dozens". I have roughly 100 watches, and certainly well over half are from AliExpress.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> * I have roughly 100 watches*,


Solidarity, yo !!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

It's not a competition you guys


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> It's not a competition you guys


It is a competition for who can best resist sales. Having 100 watches is not a badge of honour, but rather shows my lack of willpower. As Oscar Wilde said: "I can resist anything except temptation". Anybody who doesn't go crazy during the big AliEx sales, buying watches they will probably never wear, is a better person than me.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> It's not a competition you guys


Mine is strictly for "research."
No, really.
Much like how a lepidopterist (butterfly enthusiast) collects butterflies - to love and to study. 

Gawsh, but I do hope to whittle it down to about 30 or so, soon.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

I've been watching (bad pun intended) for a sale on some of the SteelDive watches. Does it matter what seller you buy them from? I've seen where some have better reviews than others, so I'd lean towards better reviewed stores.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

hori said:


> Looks very nice for the price. And the lume is amazing. It lasts long time?


It does. Still quite visible when I wake up at 6 in the morning. Far better than some watches I have from established brands that have zero lume visibility the next morning. And at $20 - $30, this is why people like me also end up with not a dozen but dozens of watches. 









29.92US $ 56% OFF|Addies Military Watch Men's Fashion Watch 316l Stainless Steel Watch Luminous 50m Waterproof Outdoor Sports Watch Quartz Watches - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> Following up on a recent discussion on AliEx watches verses expensive luxury watches, a friend made the interesting claim that AliExpress watches are the most expensive watches in the world, because they have almost no resale value, so your cost of ownership will be almost 100% of the price of the watch.
> 
> It sounds silly to think of a $100 watch being "expensive to own" but by coincidence I watched a video today that talked about the recently released limited edition Patek Philippe Nautilus in Olive Green. They cost a whopping $34,000 each, which is ridiculous. Even more ridiculous is that because they are hard to get, one buyer turned around and flipped his at auction for (wait for it) $470,000
> 
> ...


Sorry mate, just don't agree with that statement. I would be happy to own 10 homage watches rather than one original. My new MM300 is an excellent example of that. Seiko MM300 costs £2400 in the UK. Got almost the same watch for £136.

The other day a Proxima MM300 on ebay sold for £119. So a £20 loss is a lot less than what an original MM300 would sell second hand for. These watches are gaining a good reputation and holding good resale value, obviously not $470,000 though.









Proxima Watch 300MM | eBay


For sale is the Proxima Homage of the Seiko 300MM with the 316L stainless steel mono block case. Dial is Black with BGW9. Glass is sapphire with AR coating. Case size is 44mm. Lug width is 20mm. Case thickness is approx 16mm.



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Not "a dozen" but rather "dozens". I have roughly 100 watches, and certainly well over half are from AliExpress.


50~100 Ali watches, sheesh! Why not sell a bunch? There seems to be a bit of regret in there, never too late to cut the losses.

You should make a tier list or something of all the ones you bought, I'd be curious to know which ones are your favourites and which ones were the real ****ters


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Still second best to Phylida. I can't abide by no brands and I can't abide by STD-themed brands either. I can't wait for the day Phylida will offer custom dials.


Phylida now has a sister brand called "Matic"


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Never mind the snazz!
> Does it work?
> Can ya actually set the GMT without having it jump a few minutes every time you push in the crown?
> 
> ...


It does click forward a bit, but I always thought that was the GMT arrow going to where it's supposed to, based on the minute hand.

That little screwdriver that comes with it? It's too big to use! Won't fit in the recessed hole of a fully screwed-in link. If you get them started and out of the recess, it can be used. My tiny screwdrivers are so jacked up, I'm probably going to have to take this to my watch guy to fit the bracelet. Talk about a walk of shame.

I need REALLY small screwdrivers that are bulletproof -- not prone to bending or rounding off.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Never mind the snazz!
> Does it work?
> Can ya actually set the GMT without having it jump a few minutes every time you push in the crown?
> 
> ...


Just a tip to you and anyone else with these cheap FMT watches....set the GMT hand position, then roll the crown the opposite way just a hair....maybe 1/8 turn, then depress the crown, it'll stay where you put it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Following up on a recent discussion on AliEx watches verses expensive luxury watches, a friend made the interesting claim that AliExpress watches are the most expensive watches in the world, because they have almost no resale value, so your cost of ownership will be almost 100% of the price of the watch.
> 
> It sounds silly to think of a $100 watch being "expensive to own" but by coincidence I watched a video today that talked about the recently released limited edition Patek Philippe Nautilus in Olive Green. They cost a whopping $34,000 each, which is ridiculous. Even more ridiculous is that because they are hard to get, one buyer turned around and flipped his at auction for (wait for it) $470,000
> 
> ...


This reminds me of the BMW commercials where they talked about purchasing one as an "investment". The truth is that very few luxury watches see wild appreciation, and it can take decades for it to happen.

While it may be possible to invest in certain luxury watches, they may either be unaffordable compared to an AliExpress watch, or they may not be the watches you covet.














Watches Are Bad Investments—With One Notable Exception


It's all about Rolexes.




money.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Tanz99 said:


> Thanks. I'll consider it at the next sale.


Whenever a few are put back in stock, they sell out immediately (within hours). And although I am not 100 percent certain, I don't believe these get discounted in the AliExpress sales.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Following up on a recent discussion on AliEx watches verses expensive luxury watches, a friend made the interesting claim that AliExpress watches are the most expensive watches in the world, because they have almost no resale value, so your cost of ownership will be almost 100% of the price of the watch.
> 
> It sounds silly to think of a $100 watch being "expensive to own" but by coincidence I watched a video today that talked about the recently released limited edition Patek Philippe Nautilus in Olive Green. They cost a whopping $34,000 each, which is ridiculous. Even more ridiculous is that because they are hard to get, one buyer turned around and flipped his at auction for (wait for it) $470,000
> 
> ...


No hobby is cheap and when you start doing something for profit it stops being a hobby. My most expensive watch is currently a Tissot Le Lockle. How much do you think I could sell it for when it was something less than 500 euros new 5 years ago from an official shop? 
Maybe I can get good money for my Seiko 5 since I got in a great deal at 80 euros when it retails around 180 euros in my country.
But still the roughly 20 watches from Ali are a single TAG which doesn't hold value. Even lower end omegas and Tudors don't hold value well.
I am absolutely certain I can get 30-40% of original value even in a Pagani from a sales here on WUS. So how's much money have I lost considering all alternatives so far and not considering the enjoyment factor. I don't consider it too much in absolute terms...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> Just a tip to you and anyone else with these cheap FMT watches....set the GMT hand position, then roll the crown the opposite way just a hair....maybe 1/8 turn, then depress the crown, it'll stay where you put it.


Oh, I "mastered" the technique alright.
But my conclusion is, it's best to avoid GMTs below a certain price range altogether.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Giving some of my least worn watches some wrist time.

This is the Pagani Design PD-1617 Aquaracer homage. It is my only all black watch. And looks great when wearing a black t-shirt

The only negative I can think of is the massive back play on the bezel. Although, to be honest, I never use the bezel, so it is not a problem in real life.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> I need REALLY small screwdrivers that are bulletproof -- not prone to bending or rounding off.


Say no more fam.








0.9US $ 22% OFF|0.8-1.6mm Portable Steel Screwdriver For Watch Repairing Watch Tools Band Removal With Mini Link Pins Watchmaker Tools Kits - Screwdriver - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












I have had those for more than a year, they're virtually indestructible.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> No hobby is cheap and when you start doing something for profit it stops being a hobby.


Amen!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh, I "mastered" the technique alright.
> But my conclusion is, it's best to avoid GMTs below a certain price range altogether.


I'm thinking of getting a CW C63 Sealander GMT. How's the SW330-2 GMT movement rated in your book?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I admire great watches costing $$$ as much as anyone.
> But I still don't understand wearing something one cannot easily afford to replace if damaged or stolen.
> Or even replacing a thing that costs that much.
> 
> ...


Hello 
 Actually i'm not really sure why a watch is needed, we have phones after all, some even call them smart, not enough not to be damaged (yet), so i just put a screen on mine (not sure it is enough though ) ;=)

Would sapphire really resist in case on a shock on a watch dial ? My Pulsar was badly damaged on a door some months ago, but i doubt it is sapphire.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Movement is completely sterile...


;=)
Is this is the green watch you showed above : great catch it seems ! I like the dial color, plus there is lume 
You tried many straps already, i'd go for the the 1st green ones i guess. Have you tried leather or bracelets already ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Shame they don't have a metric version too.


;=)
This is interesting, how quick are they able to react and correct their 1st version ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> I'm thinking of getting a CW C63 Sealander GMT. How's the SW330-2 GMT movement rated in your book?


I have never had that particular GMT movement, but have many Sellitas. 
All perfectly fine.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> If we all wait for one another to take the leap, there won't be any review ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Yes, but we need more arms then


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

There's also the cost of insuring an expensive watch. My wife's diamond engagement ring requires a rider policy - it's not covered by the homeowner's - and after 24 years, I've paid 40% of its value in premiums. I have no regret about that; insurance gives me peace of mind.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah my wife has one single expensive watch vs my 40 odd cheapies. Insurance on hers costs a lot


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> There's also the cost of insuring an expensive watch. My wife's diamond engagement ring requires a rider policy - it's not covered by the homeowner's - and after 24 years, I've paid 40% of its value in premiums. I have no regret about that; insurance gives me peace of mind.


Until you have to play it. Then the insurance companies make everything in their power to complicate your task and not have to pay... (happened to me last time I was robbed)


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Copterguy said:


> Buys to see what they looked like .... Get bored by a cheapo Chinese from aliexpress. Ha ha...
> View attachment 16094452
> 
> View attachment 16094453
> View attachment 16094454


How do you like the California dial? I've be debating one for months ha does it look as nice as it does online?


----------



## Monsignore (Feb 23, 2021)

another_shawn said:


> I've been watching (bad pun intended) for a sale on some of the SteelDive watches. Does it matter what seller you buy them from? I've seen where some have better reviews than others, so I'd lean towards better reviewed stores.


It does.

Last week I went hunting for an Addies Tuna and found a seller (sending from Italy) at nearly half the price asked. But with zero votes.

Didn't buy.

Enviado desde mi SM-A405FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Just a tip to you and anyone else with these cheap FMT watches....set the GMT hand position, then roll the crown the opposite way just a hair....maybe 1/8 turn, then depress the crown, it'll stay where you put it.





Chronopolis said:


> Oh, I "mastered" the technique alright.
> But my conclusion is, it's best to avoid GMTs below a certain price range altogether.


With my DG3804 movements I set the GMT hand back 0.5-1.5 minutes (I need to work this out beforehand) before I hack, in anticipation it will move when I hack. After I hack I then set the minute hand and press it all the way back (GMT hand will not move when the hack is released).


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> I'm thinking of getting a CW C63 Sealander GMT. How's the SW330-2 GMT movement rated in your book?


I have a Trident C65 GMT with old 2893-2 movement and the GMT hand does not move when being adjusted.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> It's not a competition you guys


are you sure about that????


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not sure if this is old news, but I just saw these renders for the first time.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if this is old news, but I just saw these renders for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 16102848


Very promising! Perfect size. Female end links. Large crown. Drilled lug holes. San Martin keeps listening, learning, and getting better. Definitely keeping my eyes on this new release.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I hadn't ordered things from Ali since the whole VAT change. But after buying a few things in the recent sale, it seems there are a lot more 10-day-shipping options (to UK at least), and so far it seems they truly are ~10 day shipping. Before, I think almost everything took about 4-6 weeks average, so this is a big step up, despite the extra 20% tax.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

There's a seller listing the Steeldive Willards for ~$45 - I placed an order last night but thought better of it this morning and cancelled. Can't imagine it turning out well.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Is anyone taking the new Cronos L6009 home?
Any thoughts?


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if this is old news, but I just saw these renders for the first time.
> 
> View attachment 16102848


It's very similar to the first San Martin I bought, about 3 years ago








They had changed the bezel and hands making it more similar to the SM 300


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I didn't know the 38 mm Seestern Willard had a red dial option  it looks so good! Why oh why?!
































178.95US $ 50% OFF|62mas Diver Men Watch 38mm Original Sapphire Glass Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Watches Luminous Date Ceramic Ring 200m Water Pro - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

mougino said:


> I didn't know the 38 mm Seestern Willard had a red dial option  it looks so good! Why oh why?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be all over this based on the dial but the case finishing would have to improve compared to the picture shown. Don't know what's happening at the lug on top right.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Draconian Collector said:


> How do you like the California dial? I've be debating one for months ha does it look as nice as it does online?


I think it does. It has that unique texture on the dial face which I thought was kinda cool. I've still yet to wear it in any rotation though  sits in my box to add volume....


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

nyonya said:


> There's a seller listing the Steeldive Willards for ~$45 - I placed an order last night but thought better of it this morning and cancelled. Can't imagine it turning out well.


All the unbelievably cheap ones are from the same zero feedback seller... Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

16610LV said:


> All the unbelievably cheap ones are zero feedback sellers...
> View attachment 16103556


What the...???
Are those prices correct?
32.81 GBP for a Steeldive Turtle?


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> What the...???
> Are those prices correct?
> 32.81 GBP for a Steeldive Turtle?


I almost took one for the team and bought one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

another_shawn said:


> I almost took one for the team and bought one.


Hasn't yet arrived, I take it? 
What' s the catch I wonder.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Hasn't yet arrived, I take it?
> What' s the catch I wonder.


I wondered what the catch was, too.

For now, I'm going to wait.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Pot metal watches.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Pot metal watches.


So true brosef

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Draconian Collector said:


> How do you like the California dial? I've be debating one for months ha does it look as nice as it does online?


I have this Gustav Becker California dial in the silver and I've worn it once. Didn't like the feel of it on the wrist, it's very flat. The dial looks cheap in person, and not great lume. I ended up getting a Maranez California dial which I love and wear all the time.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ET dress watch is available, but probably not for long. I put mine on a genuine alligator custom strap and a nice deployant. 
79.0US $ |【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 40mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Pachanga (Mar 1, 2021)

Any recommendations for chronographs in a 38-39mm case size? I like the Escapement Time flieger chronograph but I think it would be too big with the lug length.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> ET dress watch is available, but probably not for long. I put mine on a genuine alligator custom strap and a nice deployant.
> 79.0US $ |【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 40mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Uugh ok I caved. Seems like it's right up my alley so why not, and looks like it's really a 'best of' AliExpress with 5.0 stars after 800+ orders.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Uugh ok I caved. Seems like it's right up my alley so why not, and looks like it's really a 'best of' AliExpress with 5.0 stars after 800+ orders.


Don't worry. So did I. In fact I explicitly said I wouldn't:



percysmith said:


> (Edit 11:30) 32 left on Taobao. I placed an order while advanced orders were still being taken last night (seller explained it's an advanced orders as the batch is not on hand til next week).
> 
> https://m.tb.cn/h.fYuGhkY?sm=5f27d1 【擒纵时光】40MM石英腕表 指针刻度五面打磨 扫秒机芯 蓝钢指针





percysmith said:


> I'm really in two minds about this watch. On one hand spec-wise it did me a big service - it made me realise I can wear leather under-100g pieces.
> 
> It's dressier than my sports-formal pieces (38mm AT, SARB033). It was the perfect thing to wear to a funeral today.
> 
> ...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Pachanga said:


> Any recommendations for chronographs in a 38-39mm case size? I like the Escapement Time flieger chronograph but I think it would be too big with the lug length.


The D304/Sea-Gull 1963 springs to mind. You can get them for under $150









165.9US $ 55% OFF|Vintage Chronograph Men's Pilots 38mm 40mm Acrylic Sapphire 1963 ST19 Seagull Movement Army Mechanical Hand Wind Wristwatches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pachanga said:


> Any recommendations for chronographs in a 38-39mm case size? I like the Escapement Time flieger chronograph but I think it would be too big with the lug length.


'Red Star' 1963 ST1901 mechanical chrono, choice of acrylic or sapphire crystal, 38 mm:
















































189.4US $ 50% OFF|Red Star 38mm Green 1963 Chronograph Watches Men Hand Wind Movemnet Display Back Case Clock Mens Sapphire Mechanical Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pachanga said:


> I like the Escapement Time flieger chronograph but I think it would be too big with the lug length.


Fyi here's my review and shot on wrist at the end:









Escapement Time chrono flieger review


Hi WUS! I received last weekend the 40 mm quartz chrono Flieger from Escapement Time, bought 82 Euro here: https://a.aliexpress.com/_uwwVnu Here's a quick review: Watch was in an Escapement Time small carton box, well protected in one of these inflated wrap sleeves. No paper (manual...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Shouldn't we get like massive discounts in that store???


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

JojX said:


> View attachment 16104083
> Shouldn't we get like massive discounts in that store???


It's not "Official"


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

percysmith said:


> It's not "Official"


In before new AliExpress shop named "*Official* WatchUSeek Store"


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Uugh ok I caved. Seems like it's right up my alley so why not, and looks like it's really a 'best of' AliExpress with 5.0 stars after 800+ orders.


It's certainly the best thing I've ordered from AliE. The VH31 and the blued second hand is a really nice combination.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Fyi here's my review and shot on wrist at the end:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's now $39.50

What's going on?
Dumping?
39.5US $ 50% OFF|【Escapement Time】Quartz 6S21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial and 40mm Case Waterproof 100M|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> It's now $39.50
> 
> What's going on?
> Dumping?
> 39.5US $ 50% OFF|【Escapement Time】Quartz 6S21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial and 40mm Case Waterproof 100M|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


From a 0.0% feedback Store (is it the same as discussed above? showing every SM/Frog/ET watches at $40)


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> It's now $39.50
> 
> What's going on?
> Dumping?
> 39.5US $ 50% OFF|【Escapement Time】Quartz 6S21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial and 40mm Case Waterproof 100M|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Doesn't appear to be from the official store. Don't think I'd be buying from it. Here is the official one:
79.0US $ |【Escapement Time】Quartz 6S21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial and 40mm Case Waterproof 100M|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> It's now $39.50
> 
> What's going on?
> Dumping?
> 39.5US $ 50% OFF|【Escapement Time】Quartz 6S21 Movement Pilot Flieger Chronograph Watch Black Dial and 40mm Case Waterproof 100M|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


That's what you get when you click on the store items. Scammers.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> From a 0.0% feedback Store (is it the same as discussed above? showing every SM/Frog/ET watches at $40)


Looks like the store has now been deleted. Individual product pages exist, but the store's homepage seems to be gone.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Has anyone bough the Corgeut Bronze BB58?










The seagull movement version is $115 AUD at the moment

Sent from my phone. Pleez excuse typos


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ban Bolski said:


> Has anyone bough the Corgeut Bronze BB58?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just a warning that it isn't bronze. It is a stainless steel watch that has been coated to look bronze. Unlike real bronze watches it will not develop a patina. If that's fine for you, then great, but it's good to know what you would really be getting.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> That's what you get when you click on the store items.* Scammers.*





mougino said:


> From a 0.0% feedback Store (is it the same as discussed above? showing every SM/Frog/ET watches at $40)





dfwcowboy said:


> Doesn't appear to be from the official store.


Huh!!
I don't get it. Why would they bother? It's not as if they can take the money and run with impunity.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Just a warning that it isn't bronze. It is a stainless steel watch that has been coated to look bronze. Unlike real bronze watches it will not develop a patina. If that's fine for you, then great, but it's good to know what you would really be getting.


Yeah that's part of why I was asking. That and the general quality. I just needs to look good and be put together alright. Do you know of a cheaper bronze BB58?

Sent from my phone. Pleez excuse typos


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Ban Bolski said:


> Yeah that's part of why I was asking. That and the general quality. I just needs to look good and be put together alright. Do you know of a cheaper bronze BB58?


Cheaper than AU$115? I am afraid I don't know any.

In fact, the only bronze black bay homage I know is the nice one by Hruodland, which is an excellent brand, but much more expensive than Corgeut.









Hruodland Bronze BB V2


Hruodland Bronze BB V2: Case material : CuSn8 Bronze Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case diameter : 39mm Height : 12mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 20mm End link : Detachable bronze end link Strap : Hand crafted vegetable tanned leather strap Buckle : Bronze buckle Bezel : Ceramic bezel...




wrwatches.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ban Bolski said:


> Yeah that's part of why I was asking. That and the general quality. I just needs to look good and be put together alright. Do you know of a cheaper bronze BB58?
> 
> Sent from my phone. Pleez excuse typos


I've had it for 2 solid years before re-selling it. It was a nice homage, no patina but the steel coating looked nice and kept well over time.


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Cheaper than AU$115? I am afraid I don't know any.
> 
> In fact, the only bronze black bay homage I know is the nice one by Hruodland, which is an excellent brand, but much more expensive than Corgeut.
> 
> ...


Wow that textured dial looks amazing.

By cheaper I just meant between the $100-200 dollar range, sorry.

I might see how much it would cost to build one with a proper copper case.

Thanks!

Sent from my phone. Pleez excuse typos


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Cheaper than AU$115? I am afraid I don't know any.
> 
> In fact, the only bronze black bay homage I know is the nice one by Hruodland, which is an excellent brand, but much more expensive than Corgeut.
> 
> ...


I was about ready to hit that purchase button, until I saw those weird half links that are attached to the case. Looks very weird to have half links, that are attached, between the case and the leather strap pictured with it. Strange design.

I am actively looking for a nice, quality BB homage.
I currently have a steeldive SD1958, and I love it. But would like something a little higher end but still under or around $350.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> I was about ready to hit that purchase button, until I saw those weird half links that are attached to the case. Looks very weird to have half links, that are attached, between the case and the leather strap pictured with it. Strange design.
> 
> I am actively looking for a nice, quality BB homage.
> I currently have a steeldive SD1958, and I love it. But would like something a little higher end but still under or around $350.


Bronze or steel?
AFAIK only Hruodland and Corgeut have a bronze BB homage.

[edit] the half-links don't seem part of the case according to Hruodland's pictures.. I'd suggest to buy it and just remove them  (you could always double check with their customer service)


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> Bronze or steel?
> AFAIK only Hruodland and Corgeut have a bronze BB homage.


Bronze, if it's actual bronze, no plated or treated bronze like finish, or just brushed and polished steel. 
If it wasn't for those weird half links on the case of that hruodland, that would be on my list.


----------



## Haqq777 (Sep 20, 2018)

I've been extremely interested in the Seagull 1963 with ST1901 movt. Everyone I know who has it raves about it for being solid and a workhorse. I'll probably get it once I see a good sale on it. Any one here who owns it and would like to give feedback?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

junkCollector said:


> I was about ready to hit that purchase button, until I saw those weird half links that are attached to the case. Looks very weird to have half links, that are attached, between the case and the leather strap pictured with it. Strange design.
> 
> I am actively looking for a nice, quality BB homage.
> I currently have a steeldive SD1958, and I love it. But would like something a little higher end but still under or around $350.


You are right about the metal end links on a leather strap being a bit weird/unusual, but I have them on a couple of my watches (from other brands) and they actually look really nice in real life.

Even some really expensive watches have leather straps with metal end links:









Steel End Link Leather Strap for Rolex Explorer I with Tang Buckle


Customize your Rolex Explore I 39mm with Swiss-made leather bands made out of the highest quality Italian Nappa leather. Our curved end rubber straps fit the case of your Rolex perfectly with zero gap or jarring. This band fits REF 214270.




www.everestbands.com





I should add that they are an integral part of the leather strap, so when changing straps they would come off with the orignal strap (unless your replacement strap is designed to take them too).


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Haqq777 said:


> I've been extremely interested in the Seagull 1963 with ST1901 movt. Everyone I know who has it raves about it for being solid and a workhorse. I'll probably get it once I see a good sale on it. Any one here who owns it and would like to give feedback?


You might want to have a look in the Chinese Mechanicals sub-forum as there have been a few discussion threads recently (well, this year anyway).

Quite an interesting discussion in this thread 








Can you help identify who made my "Seagull" 1963?


Hi all, new poster here so I'm sorry if this is the wrong place. I recently purchased a "Seagull" 1963 watch from LongIslandWatch (the one listed here, 38mm with sapphire crystal Seagull 1963 Hand Wind Mechanical Chronograph with Sapphire Crystal #6345G-2901 ) and am very pleased with it...




www.watchuseek.com





But to answer your question; I have three...

One that is actually made by Sea-Gull; 38mm, solid case back, acrylic, limited edition and not cheap.

Red-Star version, 42mm, Sapphire and display back. I bought mine from Poljot24 long before I'd hear of AliXpress. (there's a link to an article about the founder of Red Star watches in that thread above).

Gull-Tron bronze version. 40mm I think this has a lower grade of Sea-Gull movement - at least it does not have a Swan Neck regulator fitted.

Why 3? Well, whilst I was waiting to find a genuine Sea-Gull version I succumbed and bought the Red Star (needless to say I managed to order the Sea-Gull the following day...). I wanted the Sea-Gull version just becuase of the historical context. I've had both of these for 2 years and the Red Star gets worn at least once a week (the Sea-Gull is a bit of box queen).

The bronzo; well I like bronze watches so why not?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Haqq777 said:


> I've been extremely interested in the Seagull 1963 with ST1901 movt. Everyone I know who has it raves about it for being solid and a workhorse. I'll probably get it once I see a good sale on it. Any one here who owns it and would like to give feedback?


I have it. It's so solid and a workhorse


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Huh!!
> I don't get it. Why would they bother? It's not as if they can take the money and run with impunity.


Can they take the money and run?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> If it wasn't for those weird half links on the case of that hruodland, that would be on my list.


As edited in my post and confirmed by Springy Watch, the half links are *not* part of the case. They're part of the strap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

no-time said:


> Can they take the money and run?


No, the money is kept by AE and released to the seller only after the customer confirms reception and doesn't open dispute.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

mougino said:


> No, the money is kept by AE and released to the seller only after the customer confirms reception and doesn't open dispute.


Well then I too don't understand why they do it for?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

The ET dress watch is now OOS. There were 854 of them reissued and they sold out pretty fast as they have been very well reviewed and quite popular for good reason. As far as mine goes, I have fixed it up a bit and spend more in doing so than the watch originally cost.

I ordered a custom genuine black gloss croc strap from sponsor Ziczac. Cost with WUS discount was $98usd which included $10 extra for quick release springbars. I did this because I wanted a genuine croc strap as I have something of an aversion to fake croc straps. The strap that came with this watch really isn't as bad as some claim. It has more of a matte finish and doesn't look bad. It is a bit stiffer than I would have liked, but not as bad as some of the Chinese fake croc straps and definitely higher quality overall in terms of backing material and construction. I also added an Artem deployant at a cost of $57. The strap was custom made for this deployant so there's no pin hole for the buckle and no keepers. The length of the strap was also specified so that I only have one additional hole left and very little excess, which tucks underneath the clasp which is spaced exactly in the middle of the underside of my wrist.

I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I think the better strap suits the watch better or at least it does for me. Others might not want to spend almost twice the cost of the original watch for such a strap upgrade.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just a heads-up that WR Watches has a discount code for 10% off everything (code at checkout is "*WR99SALES*").

Valid from tomorrow, 7th Sept, until 11th Sept.









WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

manchette said:


> Ola
> Mama mia , this looks good ! Is this a sterile steeldive ? Which shop did you use please ?
> 
> (water, sky and sand look marvelous too :=) )
> ...


Thanks my friend. Exactly, is a sterile SteelDive.

I really like this watch. It's so beatufull and well made

Bought in aliexpress in SteelDive shop. Really cheap









109.56US $ 78% OFF|Steeldive Sd1975 Black Dial Ceramic Bezel 30atm 300m Waterproof Stainless Steel Nh35 Tuna Mens Dive Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

dfwcowboy said:


> The ET dress watch is now OOS. There were 854 of them reissued and they sold out pretty fast as they have been very well reviewed and quite popular for good reason. As far as mine goes, I have fixed it up a bit and spend more in doing so than the watch originally cost.
> 
> I ordered a custom genuine black gloss croc strap from sponsor Ziczac. Cost with WUS discount was $98usd which included $10 extra for quick release springbars. I did this because I wanted a genuine croc strap as I have something of an aversion to fake croc straps. The strap that came with this watch really isn't as bad as some claim. It has more of a matte finish and doesn't look bad. It is a bit stiffer than I would have liked, but not as bad as some of the Chinese fake croc straps and definitely higher quality overall in terms of backing material and construction. I also added an Artem deployant at a cost of $57. The strap was custom made for this deployant so there's no pin hole for the buckle and no keepers. The length of the strap was also specified so that I only have one additional hole left and very little excess, which tucks underneath the clasp which is spaced exactly in the middle of the underside of my wrist.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I think the better strap suits the watch better or at least it does for me. Others might not want to spend almost twice the cost of the original watch for such a strap upgrade.


Wow, all out on the strap combo! I'm gonna go for suede or distressed.

And it did sell out quick.

Looking forward to getting mine. I've caught the Seiko bug, and all the nice old Seikos of this style on eBay are either disproportionately expensive or falling apart. This ET might scratch the itch: the vintage style + modern specs - the high cost. 
I'll be comparing it to another quartz Seiko I bought recently, see how it stacks up.


----------



## Haqq777 (Sep 20, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> You might want to have a look in the Chinese Mechanicals sub-forum as there have been a few discussion threads recently (well, this year anyway).
> 
> Quite an interesting discussion in this thread
> 
> ...


Thank you for the knowledge drop. I had no idea! Very interesting and I will read up on the link you posted. Are there any glaring differences between Red Star and the Seagull from a purely aesthetic perspective in your experience? I was thinking about getting one from Long Island (Red Star it seems) but now that I know about the Red Star and Seagull version, I am thinking about going for latter which albeit pricier, seems to have more of an accurate historical context.


----------



## Haqq777 (Sep 20, 2018)

mougino said:


> I have it. It's so solid and a workhorse


Looks great! Wear in good health


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> You are right about the metal end links on a leather strap being a bit weird/unusual, but I have them on a couple of my watches (from other brands) and they actually look really nice in real life.
> 
> Even some really expensive watches have leather straps with metal end links:
> 
> ...





mougino said:


> As edited in my post and confirmed by Springy Watch, the half links are *not* part of the case. They're part of the strap.


Thank you both for confirming that for me. 
Now to make a final decision...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Haqq777 said:


> Thank you for the knowledge drop. I had no idea! Very interesting and I will read up on the link you posted. Are there any glaring differences between Red Star and the Seagull from a purely aesthetic perspective in your experience? I was thinking about getting one from Long Island (Red Star it seems) but now that I know about the Red Star and Seagull version, I am thinking about going for latter which albeit pricier, seems to have more of an accurate historical context.


No major differences (ignoring case backs)

Red Star

















Sea Gull


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Wow, all out on the strap combo! I'm gonna go for suede or distressed.
> 
> And it did sell out quick.
> 
> ...


The second hand sweep definitely mimics the sweep of a low beat mechanical and reminds you of a vintage watch even though the King Seikos it takes inspiration from used higher beat movements. I think it's a nice feature which goes well with an interesting watch. I find myself wearing it more than I thought I would. Many of the vintage King Seikos who have came new on a croc strap similar to the one I have it on now, so I rather like that choice. I had it on a more casual and thicker sharkskin strap I had made for a different watch. I didn't think it suited it as well.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Haqq777 said:


> Thank you for the knowledge drop. I had no idea! Very interesting and I will read up on the link you posted. Are there any glaring differences between Red Star and the Seagull from a purely aesthetic perspective in your experience? I was thinking about getting one from Long Island (Red Star it seems) but now that I know about the Red Star and Seagull version, I am thinking about going for latter which albeit pricier, seems to have more of an accurate historical context.


Sorry, I also meant to say in the post above that the Red Star is a very solid performer and unless you really want (as I do) the historical context of having one actually made by Sea-Gull then I would definitely recommend the Red Star. Another good maker is HKED (a WUS member) but don't be fooled by HKED watches for sale on AliX; he doesn't as far as know sell them on AliX just his own site (possibly Long Island Watches too?).


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Pictured below are my 3 most recent purchases, and my most worn watches of the 30 I own....
As I'm looking to make my next purchase, my wife has begun to tell me that the ones I wear, and the ones I'm interested all look the same...
I was looking at a Cronos fifty fathoms homage, in blue, a new Seiko 5 dive watch in blue, and a couple of different black bay homage watches, black and blue....
Are the differences just not noticeable to non watch enthusiasts? Or are my tastes stuck in a single track where I convince myself that the differences are enough for those around me to notice?

Sorry, but I cannot be the only one who hears this from their significant other ?


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Why do you post three pictures of the same watch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> As I'm looking to make my next purchase, my wife has begun to tell me that the ones I wear, and the ones I'm interested all look the same...
> I was looking at a Cronos fifty fathoms homage, in blue, a new Seiko 5 dive watch in blue, and a couple of different black bay homage watches, black and blue....
> Are the differences just not noticeable to non watch enthusiasts? Or are my tastes stuck in a single track where I convince myself that the differences are enough for those around me to notice?


I have the same at home.
I think women's perception of men's watches may be equivalent to men's perception of women's pairs of shoes, if that makes any sense...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I have the same at home.
> I think women's perception of men's watches may be equivalent to men's perception of women's pairs of shoes, if that makes any sense...


My girlfriend says something similar: she notices my watches about as often as I notice her earrings. Which is pretty much never. She has a huge collection of earrings, which I am sure are all very different, but they all look just about the same to me. Just like my watches look to her.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin have confirmed they are about to release a homage to the Tudor Black Bay 36, It will have a PT5000 movement and cost $280.

The design was created in collaboration with the (slightly controversial) watch channel Watch Reviews 4K.

I really like the look of it, but wonder if a 36mm case might be a bit small for most people.


----------



## Haqq777 (Sep 20, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> No major differences (ignoring case backs)
> 
> Red Star
> View attachment 16105047
> ...


Thanks so much for the info. Both watches look beautiful! I think I'll go for the Red Star for now since it will be easier to get


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin have confirmed they are about to release a homage to the Tudor Black Bay 36, It will have a PT5000 movement and cost $280.
> 
> The design was created in collaboration with the (slightly controversial) watch channel Watch Reviews 4K.
> 
> ...


Do you know whether this is in addition to the 36mm Explorer homage? Or will there now be no 36mm Explorer homage?

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> Pictured below are my 3 most recent purchases, and my most worn watches of the 30 I own....
> As I'm looking to make my next purchase, my wife has begun to tell me that the ones I wear, and the ones I'm interested all look the same...
> I was looking at a Cronos fifty fathoms homage, in blue, a new Seiko 5 dive watch in blue, and a couple of different black bay homage watches, black and blue....
> Are the differences just not noticeable to non watch enthusiasts? Or are my tastes stuck in a single track where I convince myself that the differences are enough for those around me to notice?
> ...


I like all of them. A lot. But I'm focused on divers, so consider source. 

What's the middle watch? I like the looks if it but don't recognize it.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

The middle watch started life as a Seiko Prospex srpa71. Seen here








The dial and hands were swapped out for a set from AjuiceT. Gives it a more classy look. Bought it here in the classified section, so I cannot take credit for it.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> The middle watch started life as a Seiko Prospex srpa71. Seen here
> View attachment 16105439
> 
> The dial and hands were swapped out for a set from AjuiceT. Gives it a more classy look. Bought it here in the classified section, so I cannot take credit for it.


Thank you, sir. Its a pretty watch and I do like the hands.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

D.Sanko said:


> Why do you post three pictures of the same watch


Did you look at the pictures? They are three distinct and separate watches with a common thread of the color blue.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Did you look at the pictures? They are three distinct and separate watches with a common thread of the color blue.


I think that was a tongue in cheek joke. That's I read it with the wink, anyway.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Did you look at the pictures? They are three distinct and separate watches with a common thread of the color blue.


He's answering through the eyes of your wife. 😄


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin have confirmed they are about to release a homage to the Tudor Black Bay 36, It will have a PT5000 movement and cost $280.
> 
> The design was created in collaboration with the (slightly controversial) watch channel Watch Reviews 4K.
> 
> ...


Xmas sorted for the wife. She has a Daytona homage which she wears daily. The other day she saw the Tudor and mentioned it to me. I think the original is a really classy looking piece.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I saw this in a Reddit thread, figured some here might be interested. Looks like San Martin are making a 6200 with leather dial.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> I saw this in a Reddit thread, figured some here might be interested. Looks like San Martin are making a 6200 with leather dial.
> View attachment 16105874


I certainly love that they're being creative!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

First pics of the 36mm explorer homage

__
http://instagr.am/p/CTgsd7pL4JQ/


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> I saw this in a Reddit thread, figured some here might be interested. Looks like San Martin are making a 6200 with leather dial.
> View attachment 16105874


Looks more like a pumpkin dial. Hopefully available for Halloween


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> Looks more like a pumpkin dial. Hopefully available for Halloween


Haha, I kind of like it though TBH. I'm guessing it's a very thin piece of leather glued to some sort of stiffer dial. Does make me wonder how the leather will hold up over time though.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> Haha, I kind of like it though TBH. I'm guessing it's a very thin piece of leather glued to some sort of stiffer dial. Does make me wonder how the leather will hold up over time though.


Isn't that the appeal though? Over time, the leather will crack and fade and develop it's own unique patina.

That, or you could always take it apart every few months to wax the dial


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I can't find many examples of leather watch dials (maybe my google-fu is weak), although hermes made some very fancy (and expensive) ones. But I do share the concern that they will crack and fade over time.









Hermès Introduces Leather Marquetry Watch Dials | SJX Watches


On the Slim d'Hermès Les Zèbres de Tanzanie and Arceau Cavales.




watchesbysjx.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> I saw this in a Reddit thread, figured some here might be interested. Looks like San Martin are making a 6200 with leather dial.
> View attachment 16105874


A leather dial on their sub ?

Seeing San Martin do original designs is like watching a toddler paint. I wanna say it's trash...but it might be artistic?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> First pics of the 36mm explorer homage
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTgsd7pL4JQ/


looks pretty nice, smart to give a choice on the logo.
I like the 36mm size, but damn I have my Tisell that is pretty perfect at 39 mm.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Seeing San Martin do original designs is like watching a toddler paint. I wanna say it's trash...but it might be artistic?


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Did you look at the pictures? They are three distinct and separate watches with a common thread of the color blue.


I read your question as ironic and with the same kind of humour as mine, but now I not sure if that's the case


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> First pics of the 36mm explorer homage
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTgsd7pL4JQ/


Hmm, somehow doesn't do it for me. The 39mm Explorer homage has a better look, in my opinion. Wish they'd simply made the 39mm in an additional 36mm option.

Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Hmm, somehow doesn't do it for me. The 39mm Explorer homage has a better look, in my opinion. Wish they'd simply made the 39mm in an additional 36mm option.
> 
> Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


There's a version with applied logo and no 3, 6 and 9 as well


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> Hmm, somehow doesn't do it for me. The 39mm Explorer homage has a better look, in my opinion. Wish they'd simply made the 39mm in an additional 36mm option.
> 
> Sent from my KFMAWI using Tapatalk


I agree. I was planning to order this one instantly when it hits the stores but now i am thinking should I wait for some reviews and side by side comparisons between it and the 39mm version.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I can't find the post but I'm sure someone was asking if anyone had some pictures of the two tone Steeldive sub the other day. Anyway, I was just browsing some pics on a Facebook group and found one, looks really nice. Hope old mate doesn't mind me sharing his picture.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I can't find many examples of leather watch dials (maybe my google-fu is weak), although hermes made some very fancy (and expensive) ones. But I do share the concern that they will crack and fade over time.


As long as the watch remains sealed, I wouldn't expect it to crack, but it will fade depending on how much UV exposure it gets.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

D.Sanko said:


> Is anyone taking the new Cronos L6009 home?
> Any thoughts?


If you are interested WR Watches has a decent price on them right now, plus 10% until 09/11.








WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin have confirmed they are about to release a homage to the Tudor Black Bay 36, It will have a PT5000 movement and cost $280.
> 
> The design was created in collaboration with the (slightly controversial) watch channel Watch Reviews 4K.
> 
> ...


I made a 40mm BB homage with an OP style case don't like the slab Tudor style case.

Used a CK donor with a 2824-2 and used Chinese parts fot the rest only $175.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Akirafur said:


> If you are interested WR Watches has a decent price on them right now, plus 10% until 09/11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm kind of stretching my legs to buy that one, but then I saw the Steeldive SD1964. I expect Cronos to be the winner when it comes to QC and overall finish.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Akirafur said:


> If you are interested WR Watches has a decent price on them right now, plus 10% until 09/11.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a SD but i was thinking of the san martin. 3000 meters, insane. 17mm height though is putting me off, not to mention how heavy it might be.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> First pics of the 36mm explorer homage
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/CTgsd7pL4JQ/


This size would have been suitable for me when I was 12. Good times, but long gone :-/


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

So I've been trying to find out more about this YN55 movement some companies have been turning to in the NH35 shortage. As far as I can tell it's the Orient F6722 or F6922 consumer equivalent? Please feel free to correct me if any of you know better?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Not_A_Guest said:


> No word on if/how you should manage your purchase but the NH35 shortage is apparently real. Wing Liang mentioned it in a recent video on his new Divemaster 4 Evo. Obviously as with all matters of supply chain, the shortage is "temporary" but it may last for some time (think on the scale of several months). Luckily Seiko (including their movement production) is very vertically integrated so they may recover slightly faster compared to other industries that were impacted by COVID in the past 18 months. Someone please correct me if that assumption is wrong.





https://www.youtube.com/post/UgxEiS_BxwMrew5USC14AaABCQ


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Just ordered a Steeldive 6105 Willard.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> I want a SD but i was thinking of the san martin. 3000 meters, insane. 17mm height though is putting me off, not to mention how heavy it might be.


Pros: 
• I like the look and the whole idea of a deep diver 
• Cronos makes great watches, so the QC should be great. 
• Like the blue/black dial on this one

Cons:
• I don't really like the new case back. 
• 17mm. Is high but so are the watch it is homageing. 
• If true. 21mm. lug to lug is just a pain. I want to fit the new Cronos oyster bracelet on it, and that's a no go


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Ref the NH35 shortage: 
I bought a Steeldive 1970 last month direct from the Steeldive Store on Alibaba. I opened it yesterday to do a dial swap and found an NH36 inside. If I had know I could have considered fitting a day/date dial...

Also, I have been in touch with a couple of other sellers advertising watches with NH35 movements and they do not have them, they are fitting Miyota movements into their watches instead.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

From a thread on Reddit it looks like San Martin are going with the YN55


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/piqzod


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> From a thread on Reddit it looks like San Martin are going with the YN55
> 
> 
> __
> https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/piqzod


We checked the yn55a movement. According to the information, this movement is produced by Epson for larger watch brands and is not sold separately in the market. The nh35a movement is produced by Tianmadu, mainly for retail in the market. Both of these companies should belong to Seiko's companies. We compared the two movements and found that the layout and functions of the two movements are basically the same, and the data of the two movements are almost the same. We took out 5 new yn55a movements to check his travel time, his travel time is very good, and his performance is better than nh35a. So when the nh35a movement is out of stock, I think the yn55a movement is a good alternative. But this movement is more troublesome to get the goods. Therefore, I hope that the epidemic will pass sooner, and the nh35a movement can resume production as soon as possible.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

This is the link to our AliExpress official store. Now SN0021 is discounted by US$20 for a week. Friends who like this watch are now a very good opportunity to buy it. 299.6US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 36mm Explore Series Vintage Men Sport Watch Luxury Sapphire PT5000 SW200 Automatic Mechanical 10Bar BGW 9 SN021 G| | - AliExpress


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just seen this Sugess 38mm chronograph in blue so I had to order one! I've been quite curious about these ST19 watches and I think this dial looks awesome...


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

sanmartinwatch said:


> We checked the yn55a movement. According to the information, this movement is produced by Epson for larger watch brands and is not sold separately in the market. The nh35a movement is produced by Tianmadu, mainly for retail in the market. Both of these companies should belong to Seiko's companies. We compared the two movements and found that the layout and functions of the two movements are basically the same, and the data of the two movements are almost the same. We took out 5 new yn55a movements to check his travel time, his travel time is very good, and his performance is better than nh35a. So when the nh35a movement is out of stock, I think the yn55a movement is a good alternative. But this movement is more troublesome to get the goods. Therefore, I hope that the epidemic will pass sooner, and the nh35a movement can resume production as soon as possible.


Does YN55A has magic lever (pawl lever) https://calibercorner.com/seiko-magic-lever/ ?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

sanmartinwatch said:


> This is the link to our AliExpress official store. Now SN0021 is discounted by US$20 for a week. Friends who like this watch are now a very good opportunity to buy it. 299.6US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 36mm Explore Series Vintage Men Sport Watch Luxury Sapphire PT5000 SW200 Automatic Mechanical 10Bar BGW 9 SN021 G| | - AliExpress


Those are very expensive for what they are! Yes, it's got a PT-5000 or SW-200 but $581 AUD is a hell of a lot. Is it because it's 36mm and ppl like that size? I will say your quality is very good as I've got a Sinn homage SM watch and it's solid...


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Shanghai said:


> I want a SD but i was thinking of the san martin. 3000 meters, insane. 17mm height though is putting me off, not to mention how heavy it might be.


I want one as well. However, I agree with about the height and weight possibly being issues.
Plus, I have a smaller wrist.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Those are very expensive for what they are! Yes, it's got a PT-5000 or SW-200 but $581 AUD is a hell of a lot. Is it because it's 36mm and ppl like that size? I will say your quality is very good as I've got a Sinn homage SM watch and it's solid...


The PT5000 variants are $275 USD after the discount. While certainly expensive compared to many AliExpress watches, it doesn't seem too out of line given that most of San Martin's NH35 watches are in the $210-$250 range. The SW200 models are just over $400 USD.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> The PT5000 variants are $275 USD after the discount. While certainly expensive compared to many AliExpress watches, it doesn't seem too out of line given that most of San Martin's NH35 watches are in the $210-$250 range. The SW200 models are just over $400 USD.


It's a great movement the PT-5000 and I rate it highly. Mine is running about +3-5sec p/d and has done since I got it


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just seen this Sugess 38mm chronograph in blue so I had to order one! I've been quite curious about these ST19 watches and I think this dial looks awesome...
> 
> View attachment 16108078
> 
> ...


Looks gorgeous! Would you mind providing a link? I looked, but only was able to find the 40mm variation, and not the 38mm size shown here.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just seen this Sugess 38mm chronograph in blue so I had to order one! I've been quite curious about these ST19 watches and I think this dial looks awesome...
> 
> View attachment 16108078
> 
> ...


Very nice! Link please.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks gorgeous! Would you mind providing a link? I looked, but only was able to find the 40mm variation, and not the 38mm size shown here.





johnmichael said:


> Very nice! Link please.


There's no 38 mm, only the 40 mm. E g.








359.1US $ |Chronograph Watch For Men Luxury Casual Mechanical Wristwatches 50m Waterproof Seagull Movement St1901 Blue Panther Eye Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





[edit] there are other 1963s in 38 mm but different model, not available in blue:








189.8US $ 50% OFF|Limited Edition Red Star 1963 Men Chronograph Watches Seagull St1901 Hand Winding Movement 38mm Acrylic Pilots Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












189.99US $ 50% OFF|Luxury RED STAR Men's Chronograph Mechanical Watch ST1901 Seagull Movement 1963 Men Pilot Watch Acrylic/Sapphire Swan Neck Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












318.0US $ |Sugess Mechanical Watch Men Seagull 1963 Movement St19 Chronograph Sapphire Top Brand Luxury Waterproof Limited Edition 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> There's no 38 mm, only the 40 mm. E g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what we're finding as well, but @coltpeacemaker41 posted the he ordered it in 38mm, which is why we're looking for it. Either he found some variation that none of us are finding . . . or maybe he was mistaken as to the size of the watch that he ordered?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Still loving this one.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Upgraded Cadisen C-8185G green gold*


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Has anyone reviewed the PD Royal Oak chronograph quartz? It looks neat and a good price


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Anyone have any experience with this 62mas homage with snowflake dial? 
I've been eyeing it for a long time. Would love to hear first hand impressions from anyone that has it.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks gorgeous! Would you mind providing a link? I looked, but only was able to find the 40mm variation, and not the 38mm size shown here.


Sorry for my error they are 40mm! Never mind I still love it...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not sure how my wife would feel about this one!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Being in the military I don't often get a lot of time to browse for watches and have noticed a huge quality increase in the quality of Chinese-made watches. Just saw the Steeldive SD1970 with a PT-5000 movt for $197 AUD! Seems like a good deal and even better with the PT5000.









99.5US $ 75% OFF|Sd1970 Steeldive Brand 44mm Men Nh35 Dive Watch With Ceramic Bezel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> There's no 38 mm, only the 40 mm. E g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





ohhenry1 said:


> That's what we're finding as well, but @coltpeacemaker41 posted the he ordered it in 38mm, which is why we're looking for it. Either he found some variation that none of us are finding . . . or maybe he was mistaken as to the size of the watch that he ordered?


I was mistaken! It was late and i was a bit blurry-eyed. Nevertheless, 40mm will look sweet on my 8inch wrist. Cheers guys...


----------



## DJPDX (Jun 8, 2021)

dbje said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have been reading up and I know a lot of you guys are sourcing Ali-Xpress for cheap/affordable watches, either homage watches or just something out of the ordinary but with an OK building quality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Being in the military I don't often get a lot of time to browse for watches and have noticed a huge quality increase in the quality of Chinese-made watches. Just saw the Steeldive SD1970 with a PT-5000 movt for $197 AUD! Seems like a good deal and even better with the PT5000.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Come on mate, being in the military means you have more time than most to browse watches! Especially if you're infantry like your Avatar would suggest!

Edit: this was meant in jest BTW. But you still have plenty of time to browse for watches 😂


----------



## DJPDX (Jun 8, 2021)

bad photo, great watch!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

sanmartinwatch said:


> We checked the yn55a movement. According to the information, this movement is produced by Epson for larger watch brands and is not sold separately in the market. The nh35a movement is produced by Tianmadu, mainly for retail in the market. Both of these companies should belong to Seiko's companies. We compared the two movements and found that the layout and functions of the two movements are basically the same, and the data of the two movements are almost the same. We took out 5 new yn55a movements to check his travel time, his travel time is very good, and his performance is better than nh35a. So when the nh35a movement is out of stock, I think the yn55a movement is a good alternative. But this movement is more troublesome to get the goods. Therefore, I hope that the epidemic will pass sooner, and the nh35a movement can resume production as soon as possible.


Why not use the Sea-gull ST-2130? I realize it's a more expensive movement, but you get an incrementally better movement with a better pedigree than the PT5000.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> Come on mate, being in the military means you have more time than most to browse watches! Especially if you're infantry like your Avatar would suggest!
> 
> Edit: this was meant in jest BTW. But you still have plenty of time to browse for watches 😂


Between the military and a newborn I dont!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I'm not sure how my wife would feel about this one!


Close enough


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> Anyone have any experience with this 62mas homage with snowflake dial?
> I've been eyeing it for a long time. Would love to hear first hand impressions from anyone that has it.
> View attachment 16109451


The steel bracelet was unusable because the first links only bend a limited amount, creating a de facto 54mm lug-to-lug. This was really surprising for Heimdallr, in my opinion. The snowflake dial itself is beautiful and everything about the watch is well-executed. I think I should have gone for the blue-tinted one, though, because it might be too similar to the San Martin.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> Come on mate, being in the military means you have more time than most to browse watches! Especially if you're infantry like your Avatar would suggest!
> 
> Edit: this was meant in jest BTW. But you still have plenty of time to browse for watches 😂


I know mate all in fun ;-)


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

percysmith said:


> Does YN55A has magic lever (pawl lever) https://calibercorner.com/seiko-magic-lever/ ?


Today, I specially looked at the movement structure, there is the one you mentioned


----------



## DomAndra (Jan 1, 2020)

dfwcowboy said:


> The ET dress watch is now OOS. There were 854 of them reissued and they sold out pretty fast as they have been very well reviewed and quite popular for good reason. As far as mine goes, I have fixed it up a bit and spend more in doing so than the watch originally cost.
> 
> I ordered a custom genuine black gloss croc strap from sponsor Ziczac. Cost with WUS discount was $98usd which included $10 extra for quick release springbars. I did this because I wanted a genuine croc strap as I have something of an aversion to fake croc straps. The strap that came with this watch really isn't as bad as some claim. It has more of a matte finish and doesn't look bad. It is a bit stiffer than I would have liked, but not as bad as some of the Chinese fake croc straps and definitely higher quality overall in terms of backing material and construction. I also added an Artem deployant at a cost of $57. The strap was custom made for this deployant so there's no pin hole for the buckle and no keepers. The length of the strap was also specified so that I only have one additional hole left and very little excess, which tucks underneath the clasp which is spaced exactly in the middle of the underside of my wrist.
> 
> I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I think the better strap suits the watch better or at least it does for me. Others might not want to spend almost twice the cost of the original watch for such a strap upgrade.


Anyone see a similar watch to this but a bit smaller while keeping that quartz movement in the 36-38mm range? I have a $20 Casio MTP 1183 or something like that and the case of it doesn't quite have that high-end looking polish to make it look like a nice dress watch like this one but 40mm is too big for me.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This has just arrived. I'm beginning to think my wife was right saying all my watches look the same  Seriously though, this one oozes quality and the size is spot on. The bracelet was a genuine pain in the arse to resize. As always, I opted for the sterile version.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have about 5 or 6 AliExpress watches that I never wear, and that aren't really worth much. So, have decided to use them to practice watch modding, such as changing movements, dials, and hands. Oh, and also practicing regulating movements. Just to gain the skills, and it doesn't matter if I mess up on these watches.

For folks who are brave enough to do watch modding: is there a book you would recommend, or some online course? Or is it best done through trial and error with guidance from a few youtube videos?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> For folks who are brave enough to do watch modding: is there a book you would recommend, or some online course? *Or is it best done through trial and error with guidance from a few youtube videos?*


Bcz, ultimately it's a Jedi thing, not a Lego thing.
All about the feels.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

ET Dress Watch is back in stock. Only 17 available.
79.0US $ |【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 40mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

DomAndra said:


> Anyone see a similar watch to this but a bit smaller while keeping that quartz movement in the 36-38mm range? I have a $20 Casio MTP 1183 or something like that and the case of it doesn't quite have that high-end looking polish to make it look like a nice dress watch like this one but 40mm is too big for me.


ET sells a similar watch at 38mm, but it costs more and has a PT5000 auto movement.
180.0US $ |【Escapement Time】Automatic Restoring ancient ways Watch 38mm Case PT5000 Movement|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> The steel bracelet was unusable because the first links only bend a limited amount, creating a de facto 54mm lug-to-lug. This was really surprising for Heimdallr, in my opinion. The snowflake dial itself is beautiful and everything about the watch is well-executed. I think I should have gone for the blue-tinted one, though, because it might be too similar to the San Martin.


That is a beautiful watch. Looks really good in your picture.

How is the bezel action on the snowflake sharky? Any back play? Is it 120 clicks?

That San Martin is beautiful as well...


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> That is a beautiful watch. Looks really good in your picture.
> 
> How is the bezel action on the snowflake sharky? Any back play? Is it 120 clicks?
> 
> That San Martin is beautiful as well...


 The Sharky bezel action is 120 clicks of perfection - no backplay - and it's better than this or other SM bezels, which always feel a little too easy to turn.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Sharky bezel action is 120 clicks of perfection - no backplay - and it's better than this or other SM bezels, which always feel a little too easy to turn.


You have convinced me good sir. Now to decide on white or blue....

And has anyone ordered from wrwatches.com? 
Are they better at shipping than Ali express?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Sharky bezel action is 120 clicks of perfection - no backplay - and it's better than this or other SM bezels, which always feel a little too easy to turn.


That's interesting, I was just thinking the other day how I like the feel of my 6200 bezel the most out of all my watches. I mean I'm sure lots of my other bezels are technically better but I just enjoy the feel of that one the most. I don't have any Heimdallr watches though, maybe I'll get one one day.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This has also arrived today. I bought it just for the case and the crystal, hoping to transplant the Bliger movement, hands and the dial. No success. The Heimdallr has a 32.15mm dial, the Bliger only 31mm so only part of the dial rests against the rehaut and it is impossible to align it. But I hate the Heimdallr dial so much that I will use the Bliger dial and hands. It's too bright, has quirky indices and has got the dead makrel that I cannot unsee. I thought the chopped fish is applied like in some other H watches but it is printed. I will probably glue the bliger dial onto the movement (hypocement) and use some kind of a washer or a spacer to create the tension against the rehaut. For now I'm just enjoying the titanium on my wrist but rarely check the time because the dial is so fugly.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $216.09 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Two Tin Tin's in stock

Edit, 1 normal as well
AU $212.53 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Wristwatch Solid Stainless Steel








171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> AU $216.09 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Phylida ships it for 36 USD??? Cheaky bastards


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> Anyone have any experience with this 62mas homage with snowflake dial?
> I've been eyeing it for a long time. Would love to hear first hand impressions from anyone that has it.
> View attachment 16109451


Thanks to some good, first hand, owner input here on this watch, I just pulled the trigger on it. I've been eyeing it for a long time, and my wife doesn't think it looks like any of my other dive watches. That's something. Placed my order thorough wrwatches.com instead of Ali. One of my last purchases from Ali is still lost in the mail after several months, and they keep dragging the dispute out longer and longer...

Oh and I got the white snowflake dial... I don't have any white watches.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

DomAndra said:


> Anyone see a similar watch to this but a bit smaller while keeping that quartz movement in the 36-38mm range? I have a $20 Casio MTP 1183 or something like that and the case of it doesn't quite have that high-end looking polish to make it look like a nice dress watch like this one but 40mm is too big for me.


Those specs and that look at that price? No. That's why everyone loves the ET so much.

You can still get the older Seiko 5 watches that have plenty of 36-38 mm options in that price range ($80-$100ish) in the USA. Of course, those are automatic and they have Hardlex.

Seiko does have an SUR line of watches (part of the Essentials collection), some of which are available for $100-$200. I don't think any of those have the sweeping quartz movement. And again, you're probably looking at a Hardlex crystal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

I'd like to buy a Royal Oak hommage, which one do you think is better?
Cadisen or Pagani?
Is there any other option?
thank you!


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I'd like to buy a Royal Oak hommage, which one do you think is better?
> Cadisen or Pagani?
> Is there any other option?
> thank you!


This is worth watching and may well answer your question...........






Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> You have convinced me good sir. Now to decide on white or blue....
> 
> And has anyone ordered from wrwatches.com?
> Are they better at shipping than Ali express?


I have bought quite a few watches from WR Watches and there services are top notch. QC are spot on every time. Only small downside is, that they are not the faster shop to ship.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

First mini-review of the Seestern Doxa is up:









Doxa - Tactical Frog review is up


Hello, have anyone trying to remove crystal from TC 300t ? I wondering if it possible to change orginal crystal for top hat ? Wysłane z mojego SM-G973F przy użyciu Tapatalka




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

How do you know if you've been charged _*Customs charges*_ in the UK. My watch arrived last week via Fedex. Does the government send a bill to your home address or do you have to phone up to check?


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

In Denmark, they bill you afterwards. [email protected]$!ards 😂


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> How do you know if you've been charged _*Customs charges*_ in the UK. My watch arrived last week via Fedex. Does the government send a bill to your home address or do you have to phone up to check?


Fedex does, not the Gov. They collect the taxes for the Gov (and add a generous portion on top for this!)

P.s. you can't escape, they know where you live!


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

You can't escape the taxes, but those "fees" FedEx or DHL collects for this service. At least over here (Germany) I dont have to pay for a service I didn't order or want. What if I enjoy the weekly trip to the local custom office to flirt with the beautiful custom officer? 

I always pay what I owe - meaning the taxes - and send a letter to FedEx that I didn't ask for this service and won't pay. After the first letter I can also say that I told them in the past that I do t want this service (as told in letter no.1).
Worked fine for me the last 3years or so


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I'd like to buy a Royal Oak hommage, which one do you think is better?
> Cadisen or Pagani?
> Is there any other option?
> thank you!


There is also the Didun homage, which is really close to the original.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Ragl said:


> This is worth watching and may well answer your question...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you. Really good video, it's gonna help definitely


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

crAss said:


> There is also the Didun homage, which is really close to the original.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


thwnks, but "didun" is an horrible name for a watch. In northern Italy dialect it means "big toe". I can't wear a watch named "big toe" ?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. They haven't sent me any letters and they didn't ask for any money when they dropped off the watch.


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just seen this Sugess 38mm chronograph in blue so I had to order one! I've been quite curious about these ST19 watches and I think this dial looks awesome...
> 
> View attachment 16108078
> 
> ...


I've also been taking a look at it this week. It is a really nice homage to the glashutte original sixties chronograph, and this new colorway really pops.

My only concern is about the lug to lug. If it shares case with the Sugess panda, it would be around 50mm lug to lug, which maybe is too much for my 16cm wrist. So any photo or measure when it arrives will be much appreciated.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> thwnks, but "didun" is an horrible name for a watch. In northern Italy dialect it means "big toe". I can't wear a watch named "big toe" ?












Oh well, it is a bit on the big side as well, but prettier than the other two...


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

crAss said:


> View attachment 16111568
> 
> 
> Oh well, it is a bit on the big side as well, but prettier than the other two...


Do you have a link? I can't find it on AliExpress


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just seen this Sugess 38mm chronograph in blue so I had to order one! I've been quite curious about these ST19 watches and I think this dial looks awesome...
> 
> View attachment 16108078
> 
> ...


Nice find, the classic ST1901 Chronograph.

Has anyone seen anything like this or similar ST1901 Chronograph design on AliEx?

It's called MERKUR, it's on Kickstarter. Military inspired design.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

ohhenry1 said:


> That's what we're finding as well, but @coltpeacemaker41 posted the he ordered it in 38mm, which is why we're looking for it. Either he found some variation that none of us are finding . . . or maybe he was mistaken as to the size of the watch that he ordered?


Unfortunately, I was wrong it's 40mm not 38mm! Still, its a geat looking watch!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Has anyone bought the 38mm SM explorer watch and if so hows is the build quality? I'm thinking about giving one a go!


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

no-time said:


> Nice find, the classic ST1901 Chronograph.
> 
> Has anyone seen anything like this or similar ST1901 Chronograph design on AliEx?
> 
> It's called MERKUR, it's on Kickstarter. Military inspired design.


You can find several Merkur watches on AliExpress. But I've noticed that they have been doing a lot of pre-order sales recently to fund new models. I would guess this is one of them


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Has anyone bought the 38mm SM explorer watch and if so hows is the build quality? I'm thinking about giving one a go!


If you mean the 39mm one...I reviewed mine here






TLDW; It's incredible for the money.... The finishing is done really well.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Seagull Watch Men's Tourbillon Mechanical Watch
only $70,872.38  








73468.0US $ |Seagull Watch Men's Tourbillon Mechanical Watch Men's Automatic Watch Top Luxury Transparent Tourbillon Mechanical Watch relogio|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com











*


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> *Seagull Watch Men's Tourbillon Mechanical Watch
> only $70,872.38
> 
> 
> ...


I reckon I'll wait for the November sales


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> Do you have a link? I can't find it on AliExpress


I checked and it is not available any more, the store is gone and the image search did not bring up a match..weird. I found the Peter Lee version of it though








93.6US $ |Peter Lee Top Brand Classic Dials Luxury Day Date Mens Mechanical Watches Dropshipping Stainless Steel Men Automatic Watch Gifts - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





If I remember correctly when I bought it people thought it was the exact same watch other than the name. I prefered to be honest the didun name because it sounded more chinese to me and I liked the logo more 
I bought the didun for 10 euros less (excl. VAT) for 56 euros back then but most probably it was during a sale.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Going over my watch collection with 25 watches (plus some to be fixed and others that are in parts for fun etc.) I think I reached really a point where I do not miss not having a watch in my collection. The latest BB 58 homage by Pagani design has become my defacto daily wear watch since it's practically perfect (not a 1:1 copy, very good quality and finish, I love the looks and with the female endlinks it actually fits my wrist very well) and from time to time I wear one of the others. It is true that I still have 2 watches I would want to get, which are not really available:
1. An homage of the black nautilus...it is now available on for really low quality watches - I would want one in stainless steel with an automatic movement and below 100 euros in price.
2. An explorer 1 homage in a size below 40mm but in brushed finish, not shiny. I do have a benyar homage which I have brushed on my own with mediocre results since the case is not really stainless steel (it looks great if it is more than 40cm away from the eyes). There watch one such special edition by rolex and it was magnificent! The benyar is my tool watch when doing chores etc. with a black elastic strap and it is sooo comfortable.

Maybe at some point they will become available. There was a third watch in that list, an aquanaut homage in blue with an automatic movement, but this became available just a short while ago and it is in the mail coming to me!


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

crAss said:


> I checked and it is not available any more, the store is gone and the image search did not bring up a match..weird. I found the Peter Lee version of it though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! This (and the didun too) is more a copy than a hommage, but I can't have a watch named "Peter Lee" or "Didun", both so bad names&#8230; ?
I usually choose the sterile dial when available, but it's not available here.
I think the pagani is the best one, so far


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> but I can't have a watch named "Peter Lee" or "Didun", both so bad names&#8230; ?


Me too. Hard pass on both.

I actually know one Peter Lee - not related.
Very nice man, but it would be hard to find another person as insipid.

And Didun -- I keep reading it as Dindu... as in, I dindu nuffin.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> Thank you! This (and the didun too) is more a copy than a hommage, but I can't have a watch named "Peter Lee" or "Didun", both so bad names&#8230; ?
> I usually choose the sterile dial when available, but it's not available here.
> I think the pagani is the best one, so far


Didun Design is probably the best Chinese watch brand name of all, at least in terms of honesty: (we) didn' design (this watch). That honesty is why I wear my Didn' Design Royal Oak One with pride 

By the way, they stopped making their (very accurate) Royal Oak homage, and now only produce one that isn't as accurate. Unless you can get one of the Didun' originals I would go with the Pagani or Cadisen.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Didun Design is probably the best Chinese watch brand name of all, at least in terms of honesty: (we) didn' design (this watch). That honesty is why I wear my Didn' Design Royal Oak One with pride
> 
> By the way, they stopped making their (very accurate) Royal Oak homage, and now only produce one that isn't as accurate. Unless you can get one of the Didun' originals I would go with the Pagani or Cadisen.
> 
> View attachment 16112311


I live in Milan and in milanese dialect "didun" means "big toe". I'd be afraid to show the watch to anyone&#8230; ?
Maybe in English speaking countries the name doesn't sound so bad, but here it's definitely a "no"


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I live in Milan and in milanese dialect "didun" means "big toe". I'd be afraid to show the watch to anyone&#8230; ?
> Maybe in English speaking countries the name doesn't sound so bad, but here it's definitely a "no"


"Big Toe Design" is a lot better than some Chinese company names, but I do sometimes wonder if they do it deliberately.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> "Big Toe Design" is a lot better than some Chinese company names, but I do sometimes wonder if they do it deliberately.
> 
> View attachment 16112322


What's wrong with this company name exactly?
It says book store of Mr Huang Fuxing (in hanyu pinyin, or Wong Fook Hing in old transliteration...)
The guy didn't chose his name, his parents did and I'd imagine deliberately. But I don't see where the problem is.

[edit] it works both ways, it reminded me of these fine westerners' tattoos (I especially like the 2nd one)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> "Big Toe Design" is a lot better than some Chinese company names, but I do sometimes wonder if they do it deliberately.
> 
> View attachment 16112322


I don't know, 'Wong Fook Hing watch' could be appropriate on a homage, might be a bit too much text on the dial though?


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Draconian Collector said:


> You can find several Merkur watches on AliExpress. But I've noticed that they have been doing a lot of pre-order sales recently to fund new models. I would guess this is one of them


MERKUR watch Store




__





MERKUR watch Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller MERKUR watch Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com





I've messaged them when the model in question will be released on their store.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> I don't know, 'Wong Fook Hing watch' could be appropriate on a homage, might be *a bit too much* text on the dial though?


Au contraire.
I say GO FOR IT!! 
Something like that would be a unique, of not the only, saving grace for the Chinese clones.

There is of course this famous list... despite the grave seriousness of the tragedy.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A miracle has happened, I had my first ever positive outcome with the Czech customs office.

Several weeks ago, I bought the San Martin Black Bay 58 homage (PT5000, blue dial).









304.5US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Watch 40mm Diver Bb58 Vintage Automatic Business Wristwatches Female End Links Sapphire 20 Bar Retro Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Previous bad experiences with the customs office prepared me for long delays (which proved to be right) and high tax and fees (which proved to be wrong). After my watch had been stuck at customs for about a week, they contacted me as an "invitee" to try out their new electronic declaration system for customs clearance. Which was supposed to be simple and fast and paper-free.

So, I went ahead, and it turned out to be a painfully complicated and bug-ridden system (it is just in test mode now), with cryptic fields requiring me to enter code numbers, and (no surprise) proof of payment from my bank, and an invoice from San Martin. Then I heard nothing for several days.

Today, I just received an email from their automated system saying they have processed my submission and assessed the total value of the watch as 45 euros!!!!! My total customs tax and fees come to 9 euros. Wooohooo!!!

I suspect this is due to a bug in their experimental new computer system, but I feel overjoyed at finally paying so little tax after many months of paying way too much


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone have this yet? I'd love to see some real life pics. Also, it's a sumo homage so wondering about the size. I used the think the seiko mm200 were too large but it actually wears nicely, and wonder if it's the same for sumo size.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> A miracle has happened, I had my first ever positive outcome with the Czech customs office.
> 
> Several weeks ago, I bought the San Martin Black Bay 58 homage (PT5000, blue dial).
> 
> ...


Just the VAT would have been more than 50 €. Nice new system


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

I like the new 62mas from SeeStern, this is my first watch from a Chinese seller and I need some advice.

*Should I buy the watch from Seestern's* Aliexpress *page ( € 187,56 Free shipping via Aliexpress)?

Or should I buy it from their website (169 USD = 143 Euro Free Shipping) , they offer express shipping but it costs 30 USD = 25 Euro extra?

Or should I buy the watch from WR watches? 179 USD =151,20 Euro with free shipping, they offer express shipping but it costs 20 USD =17 Euro*

What is the situation with the customs and import tax is going to be? I am in Germany
I heard if the watch costs under 150 Euro, you don't have to pay anything for the customs and import tax?

Thanks in advance


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

FJR1971 said:


> Anyone have this yet? I'd love to see some real life pics. Also, it's a sumo homage so wondering about the size. I used the think the seiko mm200 were too large but it actually wears nicely, and wonder if it's the same for sumo size.
> 
> View attachment 16112500


I have the 45 mm sumo which fits great on my 6 3/4 inch wrist.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)




----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> What's wrong with this company name exactly?
> It says book store of Mr Huang Fuxing (in hanyu pinyin, or Wong Fook Hing in old transliteration...)
> The guy didn't chose his name, his parents did and I'd imagine deliberately. But I don't see where the problem is.
> 
> [edit] it works both ways, it reminded me of these fine westerners' tattoos (I especially like the 2nd one)


What's wrong with the name? It's not a bookstore!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> I like the new 62mas from SeeStern, this is my first watch from a Chinese seller and I need some advice.
> 
> *Should I buy the watch from Seestern's* Aliexpress *page ( € 187,56 Free shipping via Aliexpress)?
> 
> ...


I'm in France, so this should be the same for Germany: you won't get additional VAT customs nor taxes if you buy from AliExpress.

You will have to pay for such taxes (and possibly carrier handling fees on top) if you buy from Seestern or from WR Watches.

Fyi I purchased several watches, both below 150 and above 150 since July 1st, and AE added VAT on top of both, and on the customs form it showed VAT was transferred to Gov. in both cases...
I think in reality there's no difference and you may have bad surprises if you don't plan to pay any tax above 150 €... but you won't know if you don't try


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> What's wrong with the name? It's not a bookstore!


How do you know that? We don't see the inside of the shop on the picture...
I've seen a lot of shops in China countryside with completely unrelated stuff at the front, e.g. clothes stores also selling food & tobacco to make a few more bucks...


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> I'm in France, so this should be the same for Germany: you won't get additional VAT customs nor taxes if you buy from AliExpress.
> 
> You will have to pay for such taxes (and possibly carrier handling fees on top) if you buy from Seestern or from WR Watches.
> 
> ...


This also explains why the watch is more expensive from AliExpress than from Seestern and WR....
Thanks for the reply!


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I can't find the post but I'm sure someone was asking if anyone had some pictures of the two tone Steeldive sub the other day. Anyway, I was just browsing some pics on a Facebook group and found one, looks really nice. Hope old mate doesn't mind me sharing his picture.
> 
> View attachment 16106207


Thanks for sharing.
I do like that


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I live in Milan and in milanese dialect "didun" means "big toe". I'd be afraid to show the watch to anyone&#8230; ?
> Maybe in English speaking countries the name doesn't sound so bad, but here it's definitely a "no"


Just wait untill you read about it everyday ! Plus i'm sure it smells ok ;p ^^


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

mougino said:


> How do you know that? We don't see the inside of the shop on the picture...
> I've seen a lot of shops in China countryside with completely unrelated stuff at the front, e.g. clothes stores also selling food & tobacco to make a few more bucks...


My favorite from Puerto Rico a few months ago. 
Ambulance stores! Everywhere.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

What's everyone's thoughts on the new 36mm San Martin explorer? 

Way too expensive for me. I might as well get a King Turtle from Seiko for that kinda price, or even a Hamilton.

I wish they'd stick to the 200 dollar range.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

tresconik said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the new 36mm San Martin explorer?
> 
> Way too expensive for me. I might as well get a King Turtle from Seiko for that kinda price, or even a Hamilton.
> 
> I wish they'd stick to the 200 dollar range.


Bezel and lugs are too chunky and the flat crystal is a no-go. Basically, if they took the 39mm variant and shrunk it appropriately I'd buy it.

Hoping for a v2 that addresses the issues.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> I don't know, 'Wong Fook Hing watch' could be appropriate on a homage, might be a bit too much text on the dial though?


Not for an Omega.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Rabirnie said:


> Bezel and lugs are too chunky and the flat crystal is a no-go. Basically, if they took the 39mm variant and shrunk it appropriately I'd buy it.
> 
> Hoping for a v2 that addresses the issues.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe they priced it that way to make the 39mm version more appealing


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

tresconik said:


> Maybe they priced it that way to make the 39mm version more appealing


What's wrong with the price? For what you get, it seems to be a solid value prop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> Not for an Omega.


or a Rolex


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

A Cambridge Blue Tactical Frog









and a Corgeaut Railmaster


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> A Cambridge Blue Tactical Frog
> View attachment 16113157
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!  how do you like them?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

tresconik said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the new 36mm San Martin explorer?
> 
> Way too expensive for me. I might as well get a King Turtle from Seiko for that kinda price, or even a Hamilton.
> 
> I wish they'd stick to the 200 dollar range.


It's too small, I should buy two :-/


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> Congrats!  how do you like them?


Well they're going through my standard reception process at the moment; wind up, set the time and then ignore until the following day! (Just so I can see how good/bad they are at time keeping.)

Both seem to be well made and very well finished (especially considering the prices). The movable bezel on the froggie is perhaps a smidgeon out of alignment but not enough to worry me (and probably far better than anything Seiko can manage at the moment...).

I need to resize the bracelet on the froggie - probably need to take out two links for my 20,5cm wrist but I'll leave that for the morning as my wrists shrink during the day. I'm actually surprised at this because with my SD1979 and San Martin BB58 I only needed to adjust the micro-adjuster (so they wouldn't much good for someone with larger wrists than me.)

I went for the Sea-Gull movement option with the Corgeut but as I already have several Sea-Gull powered watches that's a known quantity for me and I don't anticipate issues with it.

The strap on the Corgeut is on the first hole when I wear it which is something that usually would concern me as I prefer a bit more strap through the keeper than this would usually allow; but it has a reasonable amount of strap beyond that hole to go through the keeper so seems more secure than I would have expected. The strap is denim (which suits the watch very well) with a thin rubber backing so it will be interesting to see how well it lasts.

I already have a Phylida Railmaster and although comparisons between the Corgeut and Phylida Railmasters seem to agree that the Phylida has the better (or more accurate?) case I'd say that there isn't really that much difference except for the casebacks. The Corgeut has a more pronounced detailing on the dial (didn't really come across in the photo I posted but it's clearly visible whereas the vertical striping only shows up on the Phylida in the right light and it mostly looks flat black). Having said that; I'm happy enough that I have both given one is a black dial and the other is blue.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

tresconik said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the new 36mm San Martin explorer?
> 
> Way too expensive for me. I might as well get a King Turtle from Seiko for that kinda price, or even a Hamilton.
> 
> I wish they'd stick to the 200 dollar range.





tresconik said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the new 36mm San Martin explorer?
> 
> Way too expensive for me. I might as well get a King Turtle from Seiko for that kinda price, or even a Hamilton.
> 
> I wish they'd stick to the 200 dollar range.


I agree with the previous comment on SM 36mm explorer. Lugs are too fat, bezel seems thick and the crystal looks flatter. The 39mm looks more aesthetically pleasing as a whole. Shrink the 39mm and you have a winner.

Also, it's 37mm, not 36mm. 36mm at the bezel.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I live in Milan and in milanese dialect "didun" means "big toe". I'd be afraid to show the watch to anyone&#8230; ?
> Maybe in English speaking countries the name doesn't sound so bad, but here it's definitely a "no"


In russian "pagani" means "dirty vile disgusting". Maybe in English speaking countries the name doesn't sound so bad, but here it's definitely a "no"


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

A month ago, I wrote about a watch movement that an eternity to arrive. Today I got another surprise...a bezel remover arrived that I ordered from Kocandy Tools a whopping 165 days ago.
That's 24 weeks! Kind of disappointed I couldn't get to 26 weeks. Everything is arrived promptly these days, however, the increased delivery prices with tracking are the contributing factor.


----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

Pagani Designs Steve McQueen arrived yesterday


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Here's an unboxing for quite a few Seestern watches (62MAS, Sub and Doxa x2), initial impressions are good. They look really nice TBH. Seems like the sellers photos don't do them justice by the look of this.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Here's an unboxing for quite a few Seestern watches (62MAS, Sub and Doxa x2), initial impressions are good. They look really nice TBH. Seems like the sellers photos don't do them justice by the look of this.


Wow, all those watches looked really good. I'm really tempted by the orange Doxa homage, now I have to decide whether to wait for 11/11 or not.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Eltrebor said:


> Wow, all those watches looked really good. I'm really tempted by the orange Doxa homage, now I have to decide whether to wait for 11/11 or not.


Yep, I'm considering their 62MAS and the Doxa homage but I will try to wait for a sale.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Eugene Hot said:


> In russian "pagani" means "dirty vile disgusting". Maybe in English speaking countries the name doesn't sound so bad, but here it's definitely a "no"


I"m sorry, I don't get the joke ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Here's an unboxing for quite a few Seestern watches (62MAS, Sub and Doxa x2), initial impressions are good. They look really nice TBH. Seems like the sellers photos don't do them justice by the look of this.


Overal the Deextern looks quite different from the Froxa, I would have expected much more resemblance but now we're sure they come from different factories, or at least production batches. I'm not sure I prefer the 'fake' double bezel (moving as a whole) and much smoother rotating of the Deextern. I'm glad I went with the Froxa


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Yep, I'm considering their 62MAS and the Doxa homage but I will try to wait for a sale.


Actually, I just compared the 62MAS to the San Martin and the San Martin still looks a class above. The chapter ring on the San Martin vs the printed chapter ring on the Seestern sets them apart IMO.


----------



## Eugene Hot (Jun 30, 2020)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I"m sorry, I don't get the joke ?


In the exact translation, the word поганый means filthy, nasty, vile, but there are nuances. Pronounced as pagani.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I think Skmei nailed the vintage 80's digi style with this one, too bad it's friggin' 47 mm wide 









13.99US $ 45% OFF|SKMEI Brand Sports Watches Men Women Waterproof Chrono Alarm Digital Wristwatches LED Countdown Student Clock Reloj Hombre|Digital Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I got this Heimdallr Willard in a one-day clearance sale in March for the bargain price of $109. I love the watch, but was never happy with the cheap leather strap it came on.










I have just swapped the strap for this engineer bracelet, which I bought based on many positive reviews.



















I was surprised at how well made it is. Not the usual flimsy AliEx bracelet at all. Very solid. Screw pins. Good milled clasp. And would probably fit up to a nine inch wrist. I have a 7 inch wrist and had to remove 5 links.










The only negative I can think of is that it only has three positions for micro-adjust. Other than that, I cannot fault it.









22.71US $ 38% OFF|22mm 20mm Silver/Black Stainless Steel Solid Link Watch Band Strap Folding Clasp with Safety Men Replacement Correa De Reloj|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I got this Heimdallr Willard in a one-day clearance sale in March for the bargain price of $109. I love the watch, but was never happy with the cheap leather strap it came on.
> 
> View attachment 16114285
> 
> ...


You should try the turtle case on a marine nationale  so comfy!


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Actually, I just compared the 62MAS to the San Martin and the San Martin still looks a class above. The chapter ring on the San Martin vs the printed chapter ring on the Seestern sets them apart IMO.


Did you receive the 62mas from Seestern? Can you post pictures of it please?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Overal the Deextern looks quite different from the Froxa, I would have expected much more resemblance but now we're sure they come from different factories, or at least production batches. I'm not sure I prefer the 'fake' double bezel (moving as a whole) and much smoother rotating of the Deextern. I'm glad I went with the Froxa


I understand that the Froxa is significantly thinner, and better wearing as a result. For that reason, I'll probably JUMP for the frog, once they release their version 2. That said, I think it would be a misunderstanding to regard the Seestern's NoDeco bezel as fake or deceptive in any way. The outer ring's numbers are meant to be tied to the inner ring's, just as it is in the Doxa. They are supposed to rotate together. The Seestern bezel therefore is executed correctly, with meaningful integrity (Of course, the misunderstanding might be in my reading of what you meant in your sentence, in which, sorry for the unnecessary correction).

Between the Seestern, Frog and Maranez's latest Army and Diver offerings, I am feeling spoiled for choice ... And temptation!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> Did you receive the 62mas from Seestern? Can you post pictures of it please?


No just comparing from videos.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> No just comparing from videos.


Ok, but the 62mas from San Martin is just too big


----------



## The Vintage Hue (Sep 10, 2021)

Just nabbed the Pagani PD1644 with Meteorite dial for just under £53 all in to the UK!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mougino said:


> What's wrong with this company name exactly?
> It says book store of Mr Huang Fuxing (in hanyu pinyin, or Wong Fook Hing in old transliteration...)
> The guy didn't chose his name, his parents did and I'd imagine deliberately. But I don't see where the problem is.
> 
> [edit] it works both ways, it reminded me of these fine westerners' tattoos (I especially like the 2nd one)


Tattoos in a language you can't read = failed IQ test IMHO.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

The new collocation of our latest model SN0004 has been released on AliExpress. If you like it, you are welcome to join us
237.6US $ 28% OFF|San Martin Diver Watch Vintage 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire YN55 Men Automatic Mechanical Watches Waterproof 20Bar| | - AliExpress


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

sanmartinwatch said:


> The new collocation of our latest model SN0004 has been released on AliExpress. If you like it, you are welcome to join us
> 237.6US $ 28% OFF|San Martin Diver Watch Vintage 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire YN55 Men Automatic Mechanical Watches Waterproof 20Bar| | - AliExpress


*San Martin, congrats on the new model.
Please make more smaller watches (38mm and 45-46mm lug to lug) and we also need watches
without the Mercedes hands, Compax hands and military hands would be nice too....*


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Eugene Hot said:


> In the exact translation, the word поганый means filthy, nasty, vile, but there are nuances. Pronounced as pagani.


😂


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

In an earlier post today, I replaced the leather strap on my Heimdallr Willard with an engineer bracelet. I just didn't like the way that leather strap looked on that watch.

Then it struck me that I never really liked the metal bracelet my Corgeut Railmaster came on.










But that leather strap from the Heimdallr Willard would go great with the colour of the indices.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Nice little Fleiger/feild watch at 39mm x 12mm $117 AUD or $86 US
Movement: 24 jewels NH35A Automatic (self-winding) movement
Dial: Black dial, Date at 3 o'clock position
Case diameter:39mm without crown
Case thickness:12mm
Case Material: Solid 316L stainless steel case
200m water resistance
Strap:20mm width Strap with Pin clasp
Glass: sapphire glass
Luminous Dial marks and hands
Screw Back


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> In an earlier post today, I replaced the leather strap on my Heimdallr Willard with an engineer bracelet. I just didn't like the way that leather strap looked on that watch.
> 
> Then it struck me that I never really liked the metal bracelet my Corgeut Railmaster came on.
> 
> ...


I'm thinking about getting one-off these! Hows your's been so far?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I'm thinking about getting one-off these! Hows your's been so far?


I haven't worn it very often, because I never liked the way it looked on the metal bracelet. Since I bought it in November last year, I have probably only worn it about ten times. But I think the dial is gorgeous, so will wear it much more now I have a leather strap on it.


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

This week I received my 3rd Agelocer Lake Baikal, this time with a blue dial. Earlier this year I already ordered the green and brown dial from Aliexpress and Alibaba resp.

Of the 40+ watches in my collection (some quite a lot more expensive) these definitely belong to my favorites. It's such a gorgeous watch I think with (for me) perfect dimensions of 40 mm diam. and a height of 10.5 mm. Very nice Hangzhou movement too with 80 hrs. power reserve and 28,800 beats/hr. It's also nicely decorated. Finishing of the case and bracelet is great and the dial changes with the lighting conditions.
The watch looks and feels way more expensive than it actually is. Although obviously inspired by the Aquanaut and Nautilus, it's not just a copy but a design that can stand on its own.

Pictures:


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

jovame said:


> This week I received my 3rd Agelocer Lake Baikal, this time with a blue dial. Earlier this year I already ordered the green and brown dial from Aliexpress and Alibaba resp.
> 
> Of the 40+ watches in my collection (some quite a lot more expensive) these definitely belong to my favorites. It's such a gorgeous watch I think with (for me) perfect dimensions of 40 mm diam. and a height of 10.5 mm. Very nice Hangzhou movement too with 80 hrs. power reserve and 28,800 beats/hr. It's also nicely decorated. Finishing of the case and bracelet is great and the dial changes with the lighting conditions.
> The watch looks and feels way more expensive than it actually is. Although obviously inspired by the Aquanaut and Nautilus, it's not just a copy but a design that can stand on its own.
> ...


That's a beauty mate! I Just went and had a look at their prices  some are over $2000! love the case back to...


----------



## brunico (Jan 8, 2017)

mougino said:


> I think Skmei nailed the vintage 80's digi style with this one, too bad it's friggin' 47 mm wide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I'm tempted. I've been looking to play around with some oversized watches, and I bought a G Shock on impulse last night. (It was on sale, so about the same price as something equivalent from AliExpress.)

Model number appears to be 1841.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> that leather strap from the Heimdallr Willard would go great with the colour of the indices.
> 
> View attachment 16114608


 scrumptious


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Nice little Fleiger/feild watch at 39mm x 12mm $117 AUD or $86 US
> Movement: 24 jewels NH35A Automatic (self-winding) movement
> Dial: Black dial, Date at 3 o'clock position
> Case diameter:39mm without crown
> ...


What's the lug-to-lug on that one?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Getting my second one of these. Usually the shipping is a killer, right now it is free!!! First one works great, so in for a penny......








28.51US $ 41% OFF|Usb Power Supply Black Mechanical Watch Winding Box Motor Shaker Mini Watch Winder Holder Display Jewelry Storage Organizer - Watch Winders - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Too small for bigger watches, motor makes noise, finishing is poor, but for that price kinda okay, probably. YMMV, obviously.

No free shipping to my address so other sellers are (much) cheaper.

Very happy with the three-watch winders I bought a while back though, massive price increase after the July 1st tax shizzle here in Europe.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

percysmith said:


> View attachment 16107465


First hand experience : between Fleabay and Aliexpress I got stood up 4 times so far. Sellers would gladly take your money for a movement they don't have in stock or have any hopes to get. Then the fight starts and wears you down.
I wish it was easier to fit other hands and dials...but I'm stuck on a project for the last 8 months.
Yea..where are all the NH35 haters now?


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Couple of cheapos I picked up on Ali, Ochstin chronograph £11 or so, lovely dial with raised numerals, 39mm case, ridiculously long but good quality nato strap, seconds hand hits the markers















TPW watch £8, Japanese movement, nice domed glass & clean dial, not keen on the border around date window, signed buckle, ok nato strap too. Both watches 10-day delivery.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> Couple of cheapos I picked up on Ali, Ochstin chronograph £11 or so, lovely dial with raised numerals, 39mm case, ridiculously long but good quality nato strap, seconds hand hits the markers
> View attachment 16115110
> View attachment 16115113
> 
> ...


Timex and Martenero Kerrison would be the originals. Not that expensive TBH.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody bought an I&W before? This one seems like very good quality and specs for the price (if the pics and specs are accurate)
￡79.58 48％ Off | 2021 New Switzerland Iandamp;W Mechanical Watch For Men Brand Luxury Automatic Wrist Watch 50M Waterproof NH36A Reloj Hombre








105.0US $ 48% OFF|2021 New Switzerland I&w Mechanical Watch For Men Brand Luxury Automatic Wrist Watch 50m Waterproof Nh36a Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Are there any decent Tudor Black Bay 58 homages in the 39 mm size (black dial/gilt hands) for 100 bucks or less? I _might_ be willing to spring for one just to see how I like the look...


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

JojX said:


> Timex and Martenero Kerrison would be the originals. Not that expensive TBH.


So what?
Check out the topic/thread title, it's where people share their Aliexpress finds.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Are there any decent Tudor Black Bay 58 homages in the 39 mm size (black dial/gilt hands) for 100 bucks or less? I _might_ be willing to spring for one just to see how I like the look...


Unfortunately not.


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Unfortunately not.


That's too bad. Oh well...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> So what?
> Check out the topic/thread title, it's where people share their Aliexpress finds.


Thank you. I wouldn't have known if it wasn't for your kind illuminating remark.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Update on my Addiesdive willard homage : 
i was so sorry about the insert not being set ok that i left the watch box away as it came in for some time... But then I found some interesting vids on youtube on how to reset it properly (use keywords : repair insert ) : 2 ways : one is to pop up the bezel using tape to protect cas and dial and another way used by Mark from long island watch is to use some solvant to unglue the ceramic insert. It seems it is only some kind of tape they use to glue this part, this look pretty cool but I'm not sure the watch is really waterproof so i 'd not recommend the last one untill you are sure your watch is water_proof.

Then i opened the box, let the watch soak the light|sun to enjoy the lume => it looks good in the shade 

I unwrapped the plastic on the bracelet and this is a very nice protection, but despite it was on there were some fingerprints under it (...), near the clasp. Why don't they use gloves ? i find it strange they do not clean it properly|wipe it when they take the care to wrap the bracelet with plastic to protect it.

I then sized the bracelet : 
Of course bracelet was too big so i needed to size it, it was a really quick and easy process. I used a litte convenient tool from Ali and i was really happy it took so little time even more as i just read some had a hard time with some bracelets. I have a 18cm wrist and i removed 4 links so far, i put the micro adjustment to the midle ( 3 positions for this one, is 5 a real plus ? ).
Not quite sure how much room i'm supposed to leave. What are the steps to resize the bracelet ? How do you rate this one ?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Update on my Addiesdive willard homage :
> i was so sorry about the insert not being set ok that i left the watch box away as it came in for some time... But then I found some interesting vids on youtube on how to reset it properly (use keywords : repair insert ) : 2 ways : one is to pop up the bezel using tape to protect cas and dial and another way used by Mark from long island watch is to use some solvant to unglue the ceramic insert. It seems it is only some kind of tape they use to glue this part, this look pretty cool but I'm not sure the watch is really waterproof so i 'd not recommend the last one untill you are sure your watch is water_proof.
> ...


If it is the insert that is misaligned I use an old fashioned razorblade to remove it. I used the solvent method once and had to repaint the insert. With the razorblade you have to be careful though not to scratch the side of the bezel. That's why I do it from the inside. The glass is sapphire so no damage done. You just slide the razorblade in, pry a tiny bit and then go round the bezel. In most cases you can reuse the glue / tape as it remains intact. Just be careful not to cut your fingers as the bloody thing is sharp as a &#8230; well, blade. Hope it helps.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Not quite sure how much room i'm supposed to leave. What are the steps to resize the bracelet ? How do you rate this one ?


I guess it really depends on how you like it. With the addies willard on the bracelet I have it on a tighter side, but not supertight though. With some effort I can put the tip of my index finger between the wrist and the clasp. The willard is a chunky bastard and I dont want it to freely travel on my wrist. Same with the tuna. But my San Martin retro diver gets more freedom as it is lighter and smaller. And the Heimdallr on the mesh is superlight (titanium) so it's really loose. But it's all down to your preferences. I read somewhere that Rolex GMT master has to go around your wrist. Something I'd never accept. Probably that's why I'll never buy one


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Update on my Addiesdive willard homage :
> i was so sorry about the insert not being set ok that i left the watch box away as it came in for some time... But then I found some interesting vids on youtube on how to reset it properly (use keywords : repair insert ) : 2 ways : one is to pop up the bezel using tape to protect cas and dial and another way used by Mark from long island watch is to use some solvant to unglue the ceramic insert. It seems it is only some kind of tape they use to glue this part, this look pretty cool but I'm not sure the watch is really waterproof so i 'd not recommend the last one untill you are sure your watch is water_proof.
> ...


I recall a few years ago that when I bought a Tissot at an AD and had them resize the bracelet they recommended being able to get the little finger (of the other hand...) between the bracelet and arm as this would allow for any expansion of the wrist.

I resize my watch bracelets early in the morning as my wrists shrink during the day but expand again overnight. The few times I tried adjusting in the afternoon after unboxing a new watch I found I had re-insert a link the following morning!


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Does anybody know what dial size the froxa (tactical frog) uses?

Would love to mod one...


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*If it says price includes VAT do I still have to pay anything extra when the watch arrives to my country? Like custom fees for example?
Or I am gonna pay this 187,56 and I will get the watch to my home?*


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Holy crap, I finally received my refund from AliExpress! Ordered a Cadisen watch, the Neptune series diver, from the official store, during the last sale, and it never arrived. Very surprised to see the refund I requested finally came through.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 16116558
> 
> 
> *If it says price includes VAT do I still have to pay anything extra when the watch arrives to my country? Like custom fees for example?
> Or I am gonna pay this 187,56 and I will get the watch to my home?*


Speaking from experience (I'm in France) you won't pay anything else than the AE price including VAT.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> Speaking from experience (I'm in France) you won't pay anything else than the AE price including VAT.


Even if the watch cost more than 150 Euro?

*From 1 July 2021, AliExpress is required under the new EU e-Commerce VAT rules to collect VAT for orders at EUR 150 or less that are shipping from outside of EU to buyers located in EU at check-out. Such VAT collected orders shall be declared for customs with AliExpress IOSS number, and you will not be charged with VAT again.
Parcels with goods valued no more than EUR 150 can also enjoy customs duty exemption. Parcels with goods valued more than EUR 150 will be subject to VAT and customs duties as appropriate upon importation.Q*


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

JojX said:


> I guess it really depends on how you like it. With the addies willard on the bracelet I have it on a tighter side, but not supertight though. With some effort I can put the tip of my index finger between the wrist and the clasp. The willard is a chunky bastard and I dont want it to freely travel on my wrist. Same with the tuna. But my San Martin retro diver gets more freedom as it is lighter and smaller. And the Heimdallr on the mesh is superlight (titanium) so it's really loose. But it's all down to your preferences. I read somewhere that Rolex GMT master has to go around your wrist. Something I'd never accept. Probably that's why I'll never buy one


I think i'll have to reset the micro-adjustment or maybe add one more link. Your razor tip is Sharp ;=) ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I recall a few years ago that when I bought a Tissot at an AD and had them resize the bracelet they recommended being able to get the little finger (of the other hand...) between the bracelet and arm as this would allow for any expansion of the wrist.
> 
> I resize my watch bracelets early in the morning as my wrists shrink during the day but expand again overnight. The few times I tried adjusting in the afternoon after unboxing a new watch I found I had re-insert a link the following morning!


Good advice from your AD i guess, interesting to see how our body evolves during the day, we need these ADs indeed


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Even if the watch cost more than 150 Euro?


Again from experience: *yes*. Ive purchased a 180€ watch and a 80€ watch from AE recently. Both were taxed VAT on AE at checkout. Both were *not* taxed further upon receiving. This is only my experience, as always YMMV.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> Again from experience: *yes*. Ive purchased a 180€ watch and a 80€ watch from AE recently. Both were taxed VAT on AE at checkout. Both were *not* taxed further upon receiving. This is only my experience, as always YMMV.


*
Cam I ask you when did you buy these two watches? because it seems the rules changed recently in July...

For example the watch is 157 Euro so they removed the VAT from my order, now I have to deal with it alone when
it arrives to Germany.

If the order is under 150 Euro then the Vat would be included and the watch will just arrive to my home directly.*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> *
> Cam I ask you when did you buy these two watches? because it seems the rules changed recently in July...
> View attachment 16116696
> *


I've bought these 2 watches on August 23rd. I've made 20+ aliexpress orders since July 1st, when the new rules were applied. VAT was added in all 20+ cases (before July 1st, there was no VAT added, prices were 20% cheaper for me). All 20+ orders were *not* taxed by customs. The ones above 150 Eur, and the ones under 150 Eur, none were taxed more than the VAT added by aliexpress.

I've never experienced what you showed (VAT removed beyond 150 Eur and the 'deal with it yourself' message), so I'm perplexed.

[edit] ok I know why: the watch was 175 Eur but heavily discounted, making it go under 150 Eur...










So in fact it seems I've _never_ actually purchased something above 150 Eur on aliexpress.....


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I was trying to put my watches in boxes in some sort of order and realized I'm an Omega freak.










There's a Heimdallr 62mas mod (70s seamaster build), casio, bliger and heimdallr nttd's, corgeut/tandorio white dial railmaster build, seiko snx123 railmaster mod, San Martin baby ploprofesque kinda thing with a blue dial and insert, phylida speedy, corgeut po / bond mod (highly vintigized), corgeut speedy v1 (awaiting a mod), corgeut blue spectre and a nameless vintage speedmaster (modded) with white subdials.
Either there is something wrong with me or Omega do make nice pieces


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> I was trying to put my watches in boxes in some sort of order and realized I'm an Omega freak.
> 
> View attachment 16116767
> 
> ...


I see a pattern


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> I see a pattern


So would Freud I'm afraid ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> So would Freud I'm afraid


The one from the watch?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*God, the customer service of the Seestern on Aliexpress is a nightmare, really hard to talk to and really
hard to explain things to.

Trying to explain to them that lowering the price 10 USD will make the watch under 150 Euro for me and 
will make the purchase very easy (without paying VAT and custom costs) I thought since they offered 10 USD 
discount on their website they could do the same on Aliexpress, they deny that the website has a discount 
and when I showed it to them they say it is a mistake from a colleague..... *

*Edit: I even offered to pay the difference with paypal, I was not trying to pay less for the watch, I just don't *
*want to deal with the customs.*


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> The one from the watch?


That's more like rolex. Sexjust.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> *God, the customer service of the Seestern on Aliexpress is a nightmare, really hard to talk to and really
> hard to explain things to.
> 
> Trying to explain to them that lowering the price 10 USD will make the watch under 150 Euro for me and
> ...


Welcome to the Chinese way of doing "business".
I get mad at myself for putting up with this crap and yet the addiction and cheapness prevail.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

alec_kojro said:


> *a nightmare... *


What's with the *constant* bold text?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Pfeffernuss said:


> What's with the *constant* bold text?


I think I am an attention whore


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Ipse said:


> Welcome to the Chinese way of doing "business".
> I get mad at myself for putting up with this crap and yet the addiction and cheapness prevail.


Hahaha, actually I am the import manager of a company that imports constantly from China, I mean
20 ft containers.... to be fair some Chinese factories are very professional, sometimes it is just the person
in charge.

But yeah I think I will wait for the Seestern to go cheaper, I don't wanna deal the custom people here in Germany,
if the price will go under 150 Euro on Aliexpress (it is 157 Euro now) I will grab one.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> Hahaha, actually I am the import manager of a company that imports constantly from China, I mean
> 20 ft containers.... to be fair some Chinese factories are very professional, sometimes it is just the person
> in charge.
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure a 100k Euro order doesn't get treated the same way as a 150Euro one 
But since my experience is somewhat limited to Aliexpress, I think I would say I found 3-4 sellers that are professional and courteous, the rest are just there to make a quick buck, not to build a reputation.
I'm not the biggest fan of Pagani Wedontdesign but the official store is good...tracking, communication, willingness to sort problems out (rather than accusing the buyer that he doesn't know that a mechanical watch has to be wound and I don't know how ...true story).

/rant

PS...since we were talking about the meaning of "Pagani" I'm surprised that no one picked up on the Latin word paganus/pagani.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Ipse said:


> I'm pretty sure a 100k Euro order doesn't get treated the same way as a 150Euro one
> But since my experience is somewhat limited to Aliexpress, I think I would say I found 3-4 sellers that are professional and courteous, the rest are just there to make a quick buck, not to build a reputation.
> I'm not the biggest fan of Pagani Wedontdesign but the official store is good...tracking, communication, willingness to sort problems out (rather than accusing the buyer that he doesn't know that a mechanical watch has to be wound and I don't know how ...true story).
> 
> ...


I also think Pagani can ship to you from inside of Europe now....


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Welcome to the Chinese way of doing "business".
> I get mad at myself for putting up with this crap and yet the addiction and cheapness prevail.


Sorry I can't stand this whole Chinese business bashing anymore. 
He finds an discount on their own website. If it's an error, why would they offer it on Ali too? On top of it I'm pretty sure sellers pay a fee to Ali, so it would be cheaper for him to pay outside of Ali and therefore can offer an discount.

This happens here in europe quite often on some platforms (ebay, Amazon and so on)


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> *God, the customer service of the Seestern on Aliexpress is a nightmare, really hard to talk to and really
> hard to explain things to.
> 
> Trying to explain to them that lowering the price 10 USD will make the watch under 150 Euro for me and
> ...


I am not Chinese, but have a online business as well. Customers ask the wildest question and sometimes you just can react with a facepalm. I couldn't be bothered by such request. They simply don't want to lower the price on Ali specially for you, and give you whatever reason. Move on. No matter what your reasoning and arguments are, they have their reasons too and don't need to explain you everything in detail why they don't want like you think they should do it. 
Buy on their website if you want that $10 discount.

Did you ask your question or* give them your explanation why it is better for you in bold too*?


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Just saw this on instagram. San Martins vintage diver with 3-6-9 dial. I was a bit let down by the 36mm explorer and decided to not get it, but maybe this would be worth picking up


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

The Explorer dial looks great. I like mine with the standard sub dial, but had I the choice at the time, I would have picked the Explorer dial.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> *God, the customer service of the Seestern on Aliexpress is a nightmare, really hard to talk to and really
> hard to explain things to.
> 
> Trying to explain to them that lowering the price 10 USD will make the watch under 150 Euro for me and
> ...


What's the code for the $10 discount on their site?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

hietsukka said:


> Just saw this on instagram. San Martins vintage diver with 3-6-9 dial. I was a bit let down by the 36mm explorer and decided to not get it, but maybe this would be worth picking up
> 
> View attachment 16117431


*Why does every San Martin watch has Mercedes hands *


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> What's the code for the $10 discount on their site?


10Now or Now10, I forgot


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

spacecat said:


> I am not Chinese, but have a online business as well. Customers ask the wildest question and sometimes you just can react with a facepalm. I couldn't be bothered by such request. They simply don't want to lower the price on Ali specially for you, and give you whatever reason. Move on. No matter what your reasoning and arguments are, they have their reasons too and don't need to explain you everything in detail why they don't want like you think they should do it.
> Buy on their website if you want that $10 discount.
> 
> Did you ask your question or* give them your explanation why it is better for you in bold too*?


*
I offered to pay the the difference with paypal, they refused, for me this is bad customer service, if you have
dealt with the customs in Germany before you would understand why I did not want to pay over 150 Euro for
the watch. It is just too much work for me.

They removed the 10USD from their website! Buying from their website means I have to deal with the Customs
in Germany, they offered to make an invoice with a lower value and I refuse to do such things.

There is an ignore function if me writing in bold bothers you, I will use with you so please use it with me too *


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> *Why does every San Martin watch has Mercedes hands *


That's not the case. They're now offering a pencil hand version of the 39mm vintage sub.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> That's not the case. They're now offering a pencil hand version of the 39mm vintage sub.


Really? can you please tell me where?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Poerger said:


> Sorry I can't stand this whole Chinese business bashing anymore.
> He finds an discount on their own website. If it's an error, why would they offer it on Ali too? On top of it I'm pretty sure sellers pay a fee to Ali, so it would be cheaper for him to pay outside of Ali and therefore can offer an discount.
> 
> This happens here in europe quite often on some platforms (ebay, Amazon and so on)


I actually found the discount here, I think it was like 10 pages ago. and I offered to pay the difference with
a separate payment through paypal, the only thing they kept repeating is that they can offer an invoice
for the watch with a lower price (fake invoice) and I don't want to mess with the laws here.


----------



## FatalException (Jun 28, 2015)

Poerger said:


> Sorry I can't stand this whole Chinese business bashing anymore.
> He finds an discount on their own website. If it's an error, why would they offer it on Ali too? On top of it I'm pretty sure sellers pay a fee to Ali, so it would be cheaper for him to pay outside of Ali and therefore can offer an discount.
> 
> This happens here in europe quite often on some platforms (ebay, Amazon and so on)


Nail on the head. I often look up products on Amazon at the manufacturers website. Sometimes you can get a £10 or so discount for buying direct. Everyone wins, because the business saves even more if they bypass amazon , not just what they passed on to me.

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> Really? can you please tell me where?


Link to thread, posted directly by San Martin, showing imminent offering of 39mm vintage sub w/ pencil hands.

Here's the URL: SanMartin SN0004 new collocation plan

I don't see it posted for sale anywhere yet (though it might be), but San Martin states without equivocation that it'll be one of their upcoming variations.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> 10Now or Now10, I forgot


Bugger, I can't get either of those to work. Did you just find them by trying different things or did they post it somewhere?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Bugger, I can't get either of those to work. Did you just find them by trying different things or did they post it somewhere?












It was posted here few pages ago, I got it from here, but like I said after I asked them about it on Aliexpress, they said it was a mistake  which is
very strange and they said they will remove it..


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Link to thread, posted directly by San Martin, showing imminent offering of 39mm vintage sub w/ pencil hands.
> 
> Here's the URL: SanMartin SN0004 new collocation plan
> 
> I don't see it posted for sale anywhere yet (though it might be), but San Martin states without equivocation that it'll be one of their upcoming variations.


Thanks man, is the new 39mm with pencil hands silver? I hope so


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> [Johnmichael beats me to it ]
> seasternwatches.com (new Doxa Sub homage, 38mm 62MAS, and Seiko Monster homage) are offering free international shipping and giving away discount codes to celebrate the opening of their websites:
> 
> 
> ...


Found it but can confirm they have removed the ability to use 10NOW. 20NOW still works and haven't bothered to check 30NOW but I assume it works as well.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> Getting my second one of these. Usually the shipping is a killer, right now it is free!!! First one works great, so in for a penny......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's no mention of the power supply, do you supply your own, or do they give you a choice of which county&#8230; or are they USB powered?!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

StephenR said:


> There's no mention of the power supply, do you supply your own, or do they give you a choice of which county&#8230; or are they USB powered?!


USB powered, they supply a cord


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> USB powered, they supply a cord


Cool, that's handy, thanks!


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

Hey guys, I'm looking for some watch recommendations - hoping you can help! 
I'm trying to find a diver of good quality that I can use as a beater when I'm out in the field or camping so I don't 'destroy' my more expensive watches.
I've been using a Steinhart Ocean 39 for this purpose but have found I like the watch too much to use as a beater, so I'm thinking an AliExpress watch would better suit.
I don't want something that will feel chunky on my 6.5" wrist because it'll just get in the way when in the field.
I'm specifically looking for something *WITHOUT* mercedes hands. I have too many watches with them already, so would like something different.

My non-negotiables:
42mm or less diameter
48mm or less lug-to-lug
14mm or less thickness
Ceramic/sapphire/SS bezel insert
Sapphire crystal

A few watch styles that I like for reference:
Omega Seamaster Diver 300M
Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean
Longines HydroConquest
Tag Heuer Aquaracer
Blancpain Fifty Fathoms
Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro 600

I've been mostly eyeing San Martin and Cronos because they seem to be best quality options on AliExpress, but I'm definitely open to other brands if they have a more suitable option.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

hietsukka said:


> I was a bit let down by the 36mm explorer and decided to not get it


I'm OOTL. What's wrong with the 36mm one? It looks exactly like what I expected: A smaller 39mm.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

alec_kojro said:


> *Why does every San Martin watch has Mercedes hands *


They have plenty of Seiko homages too, which are equally excellent. Check out the SN007 as an example, I got one recently and it's a stunner.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Dipaty said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some watch recommendations - hoping you can help!
> I'm trying to find a diver of good quality that I can use as a beater when I'm out in the field or camping so I don't 'destroy' my more expensive watches.
> I've been using a Steinhart Ocean 39 for this purpose but have found I like the watch too much to use as a beater, so I'm thinking an AliExpress watch would better suit.
> I don't want something that will feel chunky on my 6.5" wrist because it'll just get in the way when in the field.
> ...


I think this request would deserve you create a dedicated thread instead of being drowned in the thousands posts of this one.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dipaty said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some watch recommendations - hoping you can help!
> I'm trying to find a diver of good quality that I can use as a beater when I'm out in the field or camping so I don't 'destroy' my more expensive watches.
> I've been using a Steinhart Ocean 39 for this purpose but have found I like the watch too much to use as a beater, so I'm thinking an AliExpress watch would better suit.
> I don't want something that will feel chunky on my 6.5" wrist because it'll just get in the way when in the field.
> ...


Basically a Heimdallr at a bargain price from a reliable Store. The case is just stunning. Logo or no-logo options. 4 different dial colours.

US $118.82 30％ Off | 41mm 62MAS Tandorio Automatic Domed Sapphire Glass Luminous NH35A Movement 300m Diving Men's Watch








93.1US $ 30% OFF|41mm 62mas Tandorio Automatic Ar Domed Sapphire Glass Luminous Nh35a Pt5000 Movement 300m Diving Men's Wristwatch Rubber Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dipaty said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some watch recommendations - hoping you can help!
> I'm trying to find a diver of good quality that I can use as a beater when I'm out in the field or camping so I don't 'destroy' my more expensive watches.
> I've been using a Steinhart Ocean 39 for this purpose but have found I like the watch too much to use as a beater, so I'm thinking an AliExpress watch would better suit.
> I don't want something that will feel chunky on my 6.5" wrist because it'll just get in the way when in the field.
> ...


And if you're into modding, a set of hands and a dial from raffles with the aforementioned case and movement will give you a poor man's seamaster with the 70's vibe.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

My recommendations would probably be:

MATIC Oceanmaster 300 homage *pending a review.

AU $261.02 20%OFF | MATIC DIVER200M 41mm PT5000 Mechanical Wristwatches [Black Dial with Lumed Bezel Insert]








178.0US $ 20% OFF|Matic Watch Diver 200m 41mm Pt5000 Mechanical Wristwatches [black Dial With Lumed Bezel Insert] - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Not sure if it suits your style but the San Martin BB58 homage meets all your specifications measurement wise.

AU $437.93 27%OFF | San Martin Men Watch 40mm Diver BB58 Retro Luxury Water Ghost PT5000 SW200 Rivet Bracelet Sapphire 20Bar Waterproof Luminous








304.5US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Watch 40mm Diver Bb58 Vintage Automatic Business Wristwatches Female End Links Sapphire 20 Bar Retro Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





One that I'd consider which doesn't really meet your specifications based on measurements is the Steeldive Captain Willard homage. As far as value for money goes it can't be beaten and it wears a lot smaller than 44mm would suggest.

AU $125.77 62%OFF | SD1970 Steeldive Brand 44MM Men NH35 Dive Watch with Ceramic Bezel








99.5US $ 75% OFF|Sd1970 Steeldive Brand 44mm Men Nh35 Dive Watch With Ceramic Bezel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

thatmofo said:


> I'm OOTL. What's wrong with the 36mm one? It looks exactly like what I expected: A smaller 39mm.


This is just my personal opinion but the proportions seem to be different. The bezel looks like it is much thicker on the 36mm one and crystal seems to be flat instead of domed. Also, i like the look of the patina lume on the 39mm one. I would like to see some video reviews and especially side by side comparisons between the 36 and the 39

39mm:









36mm:









Original 1016:


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dipaty said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some watch recommendations - hoping you can help!
> I'm trying to find a diver of good quality that I can use as a beater when I'm out in the field or camping so I don't 'destroy' my more expensive watches.
> I've been using a Steinhart Ocean 39 for this purpose but have found I like the watch too much to use as a beater, so I'm thinking an AliExpress watch would better suit.
> I don't want something that will feel chunky on my 6.5" wrist because it'll just get in the way when in the field.
> ...


Or one of the most talked about in this forum and elsewhere the San Martin retro diver
US $284.13 30％ Off | San Martin Diver Watch 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire NH35 Men Automatic Mechanical Watches 20Bar Waterproof Luminous








237.6US $ 28% OFF|San Martin Men Watches 38mm Diver 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Vintage Watch 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com
















































Slightly smaller at 39 mm but extremely good quality and utmost comfort. Also available with a tropic-like leather-looking dial. Rumour has it it will soon be available with pencil hands and a 369 dial.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

When do you think a brand is to not be considered a mushroom brand?
I was looking for one of my older chinese watches and realized that Parnis for example has been around for a whooping 16 years now. I guess that makes it a legitimate brand and not a mushroom one. Of course we have to keep in mind that it is an assembler, but still it makes you wonder how much that is different for the cheapest models of some of the well known brands.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

hietsukka said:


> This is just my personal opinion but the proportions seem to be different. The bezel looks like it is much thicker on the 36mm one and crystal seems to be flat instead of domed. Also, i like the look of the patina lume on the 39mm one. I would like to see some video reviews and especially side by side comparisons between the 36 and the 39
> 
> 39mm:
> View attachment 16118202
> ...


We have to wait for The Watcher to compare the two. He seems to be the only youtuber who reviews exactly what I'm interested in ?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dipaty said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some watch recommendations - hoping you can help!
> I'm trying to find a diver of good quality that I can use as a beater when I'm out in the field or camping so I don't 'destroy' my more expensive watches.
> I've been using a Steinhart Ocean 39 for this purpose but have found I like the watch too much to use as a beater, so I'm thinking an AliExpress watch would better suit.
> I don't want something that will feel chunky on my 6.5" wrist because it'll just get in the way when in the field.
> ...


I promise this is the last one from me. Not a diver but the best bang for the buck in Ali in the style of iwc or stowa. 200 m water resistance.
US $97.42 60％ Off | Addies Dive Men's watch Stainless steel C3 Luminous ar coated sapphire crystal 200M waterproof Automatic Mechanical Watch Diving








79.2US $ 60% OFF|Addies Dive Men's watch Stainless steel C3 Luminous ar coated sapphire crystal 200M waterproof Automatic Mechanical Watch Diving|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

mougino said:


> I think this request would deserve you create a dedicated thread instead of being drowned in the thousands posts of this one.


I was tossing up between posting here and making a separate thread, but thought here I'd get the most relevant feedback haha 
I've been following this thread for the past month or so as well, so not worried about getting drowned out so much. 
If all else fails, I'll try a dedicated thread


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

JojX said:


> Basically a Heimdallr at a bargain price from a reliable Store. The case is just stunning. Logo or no-logo options. 4 different dial colours.
> 
> US $118.82 30％ Off | 41mm 62MAS Tandorio Automatic Domed Sapphire Glass Luminous NH35A Movement 300m Diving Men's Watch
> 
> ...


I looked at these earlier but I think it might be just a bit too big for me - thanks for the recommendation though!


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> My recommendations would probably be:
> 
> MATIC Oceanmaster 300 homage *pending a review.
> 
> ...


Loving the look of that MATIC, yeah gonna wait for a review, though that "Chronometer" on the dial is a bit off-putting haha

For the San Martin BB58, it's definitely an option. I don't LOVE it but it looks like good quality and has a lot of positive reviews, so it's still an option.

As for the Steeldive, I honestly don't like Tuna-style watches. Dunno, something about the shape doesn't do it for me.

Thanks again mate, I appreciate your recommendations


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

JojX said:


> Or one of the most talked about in this forum and elsewhere the San Martin retro diver
> US $284.13 30％ Off | San Martin Diver Watch 6200 Retro Water Ghost Luxury Sapphire NH35 Men Automatic Mechanical Watches 20Bar Waterproof Luminous
> 
> 
> ...


Size-wise this is perfect, but I dismissed it because of the hands. If it comes with pencil hands it'll probably be a winner for me  
Thanks for the recommendations mate


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

UPDATE: I forgot to mention, this is the new version, with female end links, which means it fits most wrists better than the original release from San Martin.

My San Martin BB58, with blue dial and PT5000 movement, arrived a few hours ago. I got it in a sale a few weeks ago, and a surprisingly low import tax means it cost me US$275 in total.

First impressions are that it is made to the usual San Martin good quality, and there don't seem to be any QC issues. The bracelet was frustrating to adjust due to the rivets design: it took me almost an hour.

I am seriously impressed with how well the blue on the dial matches that on the bezel. So many watches have mismatched blues, often with one being almost purple. So, congrats to San Martin on that.

It is a really comfortable fit. Nicely balanced. Slim and elegant compared to most dive watches I own.

Overall, another win for San Martin, which has become, without question, my favourite AliExpress brand. In fact, I just counted and I now have 9 San Martin watches: more than any other brand I own.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

Dipaty said:


> Size-wise this is perfect, but I dismissed it because of the hands. If it comes with pencil hands it'll probably be a winner for me
> Thanks for the recommendations mate


I believe San Martin is coming out with a pencil hands version: SanMartin SN0004 new collocation plan


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

whitemb said:


> I believe San Martin is coming out with a pencil hands version: SanMartin SN0004 new collocation plan


Wow. Wish I would've seen this before I ordered the current version of their Retro Diver. While I like the version that's currently available, I'd much prefer the new handset as I'm not the biggest fan of Mercedes hands. Guess I'll see how I feel about it once it gets here and determine if it's worth trying to sell so I can get the newer version.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> My San Martin BB58, with blue dial and PT5000 movement, arrived a few hours ago. [...]
> 
> Overall, another win for San Martin, which has become, without question, my favourite AliExpress brand. In fact, I just counted and I now have 9 San Martin watches: more than any other brand I own.
> 
> View attachment 16118354


9 San Martin? Wow, we'll need a picture of the whole gang 

Also, pls check on your dog, staying on their back is bad for them. Hmm, or is it tortoises I forgot?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> UPDATE: I forgot to mention, this is the new version, with female end links, which means it fits most wrists better than the original release from San Martin.
> 
> My San Martin BB58, with blue dial and PT5000 movement, arrived a few hours ago. I got it in a sale a few weeks ago, and a surprisingly low import tax means it cost me US$275 in total.
> 
> ...


*I hope this doesn't come as rude, I am just wondering:
Do you wonder if it would have been better to buy 3 nice watches instead of 10 San Martin?
I mean you probably spent around 2500 euro for 10 San Martin, you could have got a longines, Certina And a Tissot for
that money.

I am not saying San Martin is not a nice watch, probably the build quality is as good as a 700 Euro Certina, but it is still
a brand without history and very low resale value?*


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> *I hope this doesn't come as rude, I am just wondering:
> Do you wonder if it would have been better to buy 3 nice watches instead of 10 San Martin?
> I mean you probably spent around 2500 euro for 10 San Martin, you could have got a longines, Certina And a Tissot for
> that money.
> ...


Great question, and the answer is "no, I don't wish I had a longines, certina, or tissot, instead of my 9 san martin watches" 

I have more than 100 watches, and there are only about 5 in total that I regret buying. Which means I have at least 95 watches I am very happy with  If I had only three watchs, I would feel very limited indeed.

In terms of resale value, I do think I wasted money on the 5 watches I do regret buying, but I don't buy watches as investments, but rather as a fun hobby. In fact, I feel bad for people who always worry about resale value, because it limits the watches they can choose from. Where is the fun in that?

I should add that not all of my watches are low cost AliExpress watches. I have some pretty expensive watches too, but this is a place for discussing AliExpress watches, rather than those more expensive pieces. However, if you want a sneak peak, this is my latest watch (which I bought just a few days ago):


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> When do you think a brand is to not be considered a mushroom brand?
> I was looking for one of my older chinese watches and realized that Parnis for example has been around for a whooping 16 years now. I guess that makes it a legitimate brand and not a mushroom one. Of course we have to keep in mind that it is an assembler, but still it makes you wonder how much that is different for the cheapest models of some of the well known brands.


In the grand scheme of things I'd say any watch brand that comes and disappears in under 3~5 years would be a mushroom. Like many micro brands and failed (or cashed out) fashion watch startups. 
Would be unfair to not apply the same logic to AliExpress brands. Not that younger brands _are_ mushrooms, it's simply to be seen.

though I think when people say Chinese mushroom they usually imply all the heavy copy brands that pop up and disappear within a year to then reappear, seemingly the same but with a new name. Indicative of potential shady practices.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

I ordered this SEESTERN, I was finally able to find a solution for the VAT issue and now the watch will come
with prepaid VAT... hopefully!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 16118477
> 
> 
> I ordered this SEESTERN, I was finally able to find a solution for the VAT issue and now the watch will come
> with prepaid VAT... hopefully!


I reckon I'm going to order one of these as well. Were you able to secure a discount to get it under the 150 euro limit? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> UPDATE: I forgot to mention, this is the new version, with female end links, which means it fits most wrists better than the original release from San Martin.
> 
> My San Martin BB58, with blue dial and PT5000 movement, arrived a few hours ago. I got it in a sale a few weeks ago, and a surprisingly low import tax means it cost me US$275 in total.
> 
> ...


I think your dog is broken, needs a new movement.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I reckon I'm going to order one of these as well. Were you able to secure a discount to get it under the 150 euro limit? Looking forward to hearing your thoughts.


*
If you talk to them talk to COCO only, she will know how we did it, she asked me to explain to other members how I bought 
it since her English is not great, but she seemd nice and polite:

1. You talk to her and she will give you a discount code and a coupon.
2. You use the discount code to buy the watch which will bring it to under 150 Euro in my case around 170 with pre paid VAT
3. In a new order you buy a strap from them with the coupon, this way you pay her back for the discount code
4. You receive only the watch, this way you will not have to deal with the customs in your country, and you should
recieve the watch directly to your place*


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Haha fair enough. Glad you worked out a deal. I'm going to be a tight arse and wait for a sale 😂


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Haha fair enough. Glad you worked out a deal. I'm going to be a tight arse and wait for a sale 😂


This is to be honest my dream watch, like exactly what I wanted and if it looks anything like the pictures
I will be very happy! My other option was only the Fiftyfour which like I mentioned before, I am not a fan 
of the logo/name or the price (almost double the price I paid).....


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

alec_kojro said:


> *
> If you talk to them talk to COCO only, she will know how we did it, she asked me to explain to other members how I bought
> it since her English is not great, but she seemd nice and polite:
> 
> ...


That's great you got it sorted. Looking forward to some photos.

Seriously though, the bold text is DESTROYING me.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Techme said:


> That's great you got it sorted. Looking forward to some photos.
> 
> Seriously though, the bold text is DESTROYING me.


_Is this better? _


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Rdunae Vintage Turtle 6105-8110


Rdunae Vintage Turtle 6105-8110: Case Material : 316L Stainless Steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 44mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 19mm Strap : TPU Quality Rubber Strap with Pin & Button Buckle : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : Aluminium Bezel Insert with...




wrwatches.com





Exciting news at the WR-Watches store


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

D.Sanko said:


> Rdunae Vintage Turtle 6105-8110
> 
> 
> Rdunae Vintage Turtle 6105-8110: Case Material : 316L Stainless Steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 44mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 19mm Strap : TPU Quality Rubber Strap with Pin & Button Buckle : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : Aluminium Bezel Insert with...
> ...


Always nice to have more options but is there a reason to think this will be better than the existing Steeldive, San Martin, etc options? And why did they stick with that 19mm lug width?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

D.Sanko said:


> Rdunae Vintage Turtle 6105-8110
> 
> 
> Rdunae Vintage Turtle 6105-8110: Case Material : 316L Stainless Steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 44mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 19mm Strap : TPU Quality Rubber Strap with Pin & Button Buckle : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : Aluminium Bezel Insert with...
> ...


A new Turtle "exciting news"?
I'd love to have your optimism


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

It comes in black, gold and Sandblasted. I’m almost always excited when a new Willard/Seiko take comes a long. I love watches, what can I say


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Always nice to have more options but is there a reason to think this will be better than the existing Steeldive, San Martin, etc options? And why did they stick with that 19mm lug width?


Don't know&#8230; But they do tease with very few pictures. Just hope the standard is high.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I want to pick up a Submariner and i was thinking of the new San Martin SN019-G. I've looked at the Cronos but i think the San Martin is slightly better.

What's your personal opinion of the best homage out there at the moment? Is there another brand i am missing?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> _Is this better? _


We'll read your post anyway, even if you're a normie like the rest of us. TBH, I think pretty soon some people will be more likely to ignore it if the font is not normal.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> I want to pick up a Submariner and i was thinking of the new San Martin SN019-G. I've looked at the Cronos but i think the San Martin is slightly better.
> 
> What's your personal opinion of the best homage out there at the moment? Is there another brand i am missing?


If you want a modern Sub, it seems Cronos and San Martin are the best value at the £150-200 price range (personally think Cronos looks best, but don't own either). And Pagani Design sub looks good for like £60.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> I want to pick up a Submariner and i was thinking of the new San Martin SN019-G. I've looked at the Cronos but i think the San Martin is slightly better.
> 
> What's your personal opinion of the best homage out there at the moment? Is there another brand i am missing?


I went with the Steeldive and I'm not disappointed, NH35, sapphire and the whole shebang like the others. The finish is great and it has an outstanding lume. The bracelet has solid end links and a comfortable clasp but I ordered a Carlywet with screwed links and glidelock to crank it up a notch (on its way from AE ATM).


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Great question, and the answer is "no, I don't wish I had a longines, certina, or tissot, instead of my 9 san martin watches"
> 
> I have more than 100 watches, and there are only about 5 in total that I regret buying. Which means I have at least 95 watches I am very happy with  If I had only three watchs, I would feel very limited indeed.
> 
> ...


I'd be very interested to hear what 5 watches you purchased that you regret if you care to share.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Dipaty said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking for some watch recommendations - hoping you can help!
> I'm trying to find a diver of good quality that I can use as a beater when I'm out in the field or camping so I don't 'destroy' my more expensive watches.
> I've been using a Steinhart Ocean 39 for this purpose but have found I like the watch too much to use as a beater, so I'm thinking an AliExpress watch would better suit.
> I don't want something that will feel chunky on my 6.5" wrist because it'll just get in the way when in the field.
> ...


This might be another one worth looking at actually, I think it fits all your specs and it will be well made.

AU $241.26 50%OFF | Cronos Sea Master Automatic Watch Men Luminous Dial 200M Water Resistant Sandwich Dial Rotating Bezel Steel NATO Strap Watches








350.0US $ |Cronos Sea Master Automatic Watch Men Luminous Dial 200M Water Resistant Sandwich Dial Rotating Bezel Steel NATO Strap Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Edit: here's the LGY Watch Store link as well
AU $280.63 30%OFF | Cronos Sea Master 300 Diver Men Watch Sandwich Dial Automatic NH35 200M Water Resistant Rotating Bezel Metal Band








180.6US $ 30% OFF|Cronos Sea Master 300 Diver Men Watch Sandwich Dial Automatic NH35 200M Water Resistant Rotating Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> We'll read your post anyway, even if you're a normie like the rest of us. TBH, I think pretty soon some people will be more likely to ignore it if the font is not normal.


You win


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> My recommendations would probably be:
> 
> MATIC Oceanmaster 300 homage *pending a review.
> 
> ...


Thanks a million for the Matic link!!! They carry the 3 o'clock skx which they claim is compatible with aftermarket skx parts. Seems like another modbase watch on the way&#8230;
Thanks again!!!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> We'll read your post anyway, even if you're a normie like the rest of us. TBH, I think pretty soon some people will be more likely to ignore it if the font is not normal.


Agreed. To me his posts look like ads of those quirky watches that cost 90% of what they should and which look as if they were designed by and for fully fledged chavs


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> You win


I didn't mean to kill the buzz 😂. I don't mind what font you post your 62MAS impressions in when you get it. Just as long as you post something 😉


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Don't know if this is somebody in this group, but I saw this on Reddit and was impressed about the movement upgrade. Mind you, the change of dial colour would be less welcome.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Don't know if this is somebody in this group, but I saw this on Reddit and was impressed about the movement upgrade. Mind you, the change of dial colour would be less welcome.
> 
> View attachment 16120080


I don't see this as a win at all, I've read reports that the PT-5000 is way overrated and can drift significantly. I'd still prefer the much more proven NH35 over it.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I would be stoked to get the blue dial, I personally like the look of the blue more than the black. But I also agree with the other comments on there that the customer should confirm that is their preferred option before they make the change.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> I don't see this as a win at all, I've read reports that the PT-5000 is way overrated and can drift significantly. I'd still prefer the much more proven NH35 over it.


TBH I would prefer the NH35 over the PT5000 as well. I have only had one PT5000 and it had issues. The replacement seems healthy but we'll see how it goes over time.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I don't see this as a win at all, I've read reports that the PT-5000 is way overrated and can drift significantly. I'd still prefer the much more proven NH35 over it.


I have mixed feelings about it. You are right that the NH35 is an older, more proven, movement. The PT-5000 movements in AliExpress, at least in my experience, are less reliable. You can get a great one, with the beautiful higher beat sweep, and great accuracy and reliability, or you might be unlucky (as I was one time) and get an unreliable one. What is true is that the PT-5000 is more expensive than the NH35, so it is at least financially generous of them to provide the movement at no extra cost rather than downgrade to, say, a miyota 8-series.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I have mixed feelings about it. You are right that the NH35 is an older, more proven, movement. The PT-5000 movements in AliExpress, at least in my experience, are less reliable. You can get a great one, with the beautiful higher beat sweep, and great accuracy and reliability, or you might be unlucky (as I was one time) and get an unreliable one. What is true is that the PT-5000 is more expensive than the NH35, so it is at least financially generous of them to provide the movement at no extra cost rather than downgrade to, say, a miyota 8-series.


I have been super lucky, I have one PT-5000 in the Cronos subby homage, and it has worked beautifully.
But all of these things seem to be hit or miss except maybe the NH35 and the Miyota 9xxxx series.
I had to take my Seiko Sumo v3 in to be regulated, it started drifting from -20 seconds a day to -93 seconds a day. For now running at -1.5 seconds a day but for how long? And that is supposed to be a higher movement than the NH35, the 6r35 with a much larger power reserve.
And I know they are not popular because of rotor wobble and hacking issues on some models, the miyota 8xxx series seems to run pretty well in the 2 or 3 watches I have that sport them.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

My PT5000 from Escapement Time had done +8spd, I’m not regulating it.

My NH35 from Heimdallr 62MAS started out at -13 to -14spd, regulated to +7spd


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

16610LV said:


> I ordered a black one of these Corgeut sterile Subs for mods/parts, with an NH35 for £50 delivered including tax with some coupons/codes. They also have them with Seagull movement for £40 or a Miyota for £47.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I ordered a black NH35. Seller sent me a spring bar tool.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> My PT5000 from Escapement Time had done +8spd, I'm not regulating it.
> 
> My NH35 from Heimdallr 62MAS started out at -13 to -14spd, regulated to +7spd


Interesting! I made the same experience with my NH35s. The disappointing ones when new with -15 to -20 are running very accurate after some weeks. The ones which were accurate at the beginning are now too fast. My experiences are only with maybe 5 watches. Anybody with same or other experiences around here?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> I ordered a black NH35. Seller sent me a spring bar tool.


Just that? I know there's a shortage of NH35s but that's going too far.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> Just that? I know there's a shortage of NH35s but that's going too far.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> We'll read your post anyway, even if you're a normie like the rest of us. TBH, I think pretty soon some people will be more likely to ignore it if the font is not normal.


Yup. Couldn't really see the "fun" of using other (sometimes hideous and/or awkward to read) fonts, except for making the posts stand out from the rest, which is completely unnecessary. Imho.

Needles to say, now can't see the post(s) at all and it's bliss, scrolling around on the page reading all chill 'n relaxt *normal* posts and seeing nice images.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest Review is up on the channel. 
I reviewed the Steeldive a while back, so not much new here...but it is too good NOT to review it IMO.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Picked this up recently. Weird name but really nice for the price.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

FJR1971 said:


> Picked this up recently. Weird name but really nice for the price.
> View attachment 16121004


Looks like a homage of the Christopher Ward C65 Trident.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

JojX said:


> Just that? I know there's a shortage of NH35s but that's going too far.


I take video of everything I open and prefer to upload using my phone. Unfortunately, after having started the case against *Corgeut -Pro Watch Store* on my laptop, their system immediately escalated the case, making video upload impossible on my phone. After several attempts, I was able to resort to uploading it from my laptop after "AliExpress stepped in to help." Whether they'll see the video or not, I don't know; they onlyhave the picture from the start of the case.










update: I won the case.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Anyone for a bent seconds hand?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> I don't see this as a win at all, I've read reports that the PT-5000 is way overrated and can drift significantly. I'd still prefer the much more proven NH35 over it.


I've had mine for two years in a SM and it's, without doubt, the most accurate movement I've ever had! Still runs under +3 per day! This movement has been sent to Germany to be tested and did exceptionally well.





What Is The PT5000 Watch Movement?


Learn more about this new automatic movement taking the industry by storm, is it better than the Sellita SW200 or ETA 2824-2?




www.watchgecko.com




.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Always nice to have more options but is there a reason to think this will be better than the existing Steeldive, San Martin, etc options? And why did they stick with that 19mm lug width?


The aluminum bezel insert alone makes it better than the alternatives from other brands IMO. I also prefer C1 instead of C3, I had the Steeldive and while the lume was indeed amazing, I couldn't stand the greenish color on daylight, it should happen to a lesser degree on the Rdunae. I also prefer the bottom font on the dial as it's closer to the original compared to the San Martin and the Steeldive.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Forgive me if this has already been discussed. Kind of a looker, with good specs - Stainless, sapphire and Miyota 8215, 100m water resistance, under $100. This one is my favorite, but there are black and blue dial models, too.

US $99.99 80%OFF | LACZ DENTON Men's Watches Automatic Watch Men Mechanical Watches 2021 Luxury Brand 100M Waterproof Business Sport Reloj Hombre








699.95US $ |Lacz Denton Men's Watches Automatic Watch Men Mechanical Watches 2022 Luxury Brand 100m Waterproof Business Sport Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

FJR1971 said:


> Picked this up recently. Weird name but really nice for the price.


what is the lug-to-lug dimension? thank you


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

We often speak of the outside of the watch, is it beautiful, measurements and size of the hands ... This we can see according to our testimonies, pictures but I was wondering : Have you opened your watches and apraised them from inside ?
How is it from your viewpoint ? Which movement would you recommend, is NHx still the best even if badly taken care off ? Or can a chinese movements compete if nicely cleaned and set ? Is there some content (videos ?) that compare or explain the inside of watches (which ones would you go to ?)

Some time their watches, is this OCD or for fun ? Is this a long process, is this difficult ? What tool do you need ?

Thank you


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I've had mine for two years in a SM and it's, without doubt, the most accurate movement I've ever had! Still runs under +3 per day! *This movement has been sent to Germany to be tested and did exceptionally well.*
> https://www.watchgecko.com/what-is-...0 movement is a,sweep to the second's handL].


A modified VERSION of the PT5000 was sent to Glashütte, Germany for testing. It was only available in a limited edition, Shan Cheng model (a brand revived and owned by HKPT) Many articles state that HKPT used the "highest grade" of PT5000, for the test in Germany. The standard PT5000 is rated at +/- 12 seconds/day. Basically, HKPT cherry picked a movement off it's production line, that it then regulated. I've also seen speculation that certain parts may differ from the standard PT5000 calibers being used in other AliExpress brands.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A single Phylida Tin Tin is in stock. If you have always wanted one of these, this is your chance to grab one









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Anyone for a bent seconds hand?
> View attachment 16121513


The original watch is the Hongqi (Peacock) version from the Liaoning Watch Factory (Liaoning-Peacock Watch Company. LTD). It's an iconic model among vintage Chinese watch collectors.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> A single Phylida Tin Tin is in stock. If you have always wanted one of these, this is your chance to grab one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, when I click on the link it says 1 in-stock but won't ship to Brazil. When I do directly to the Phylida store (I've ordered from them before) the watch is not listed; shipping to Brazil is available!

I know if you put in a destination country they can't ship to then products don't get listed (used to confuse the hell out of me until I realised the country was defaulting to Afghanistan of all places!). So I wonder why - assuming it is in stock - they can't ship the Tin Tin to Brazil?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Interesting, when I click on the link it says 1 in-stock but won't ship to Brazil. When I do directly to the Phylida store (I've ordered from them before) the watch is not listed; shipping to Brazil is available!
> 
> I know if you put in a destination country they can't ship to then products don't get listed (used to confuse the hell out of me until I realised the country was defaulting to Afghanistan of all places!). So I wonder why - assuming it is in stock - they can't ship the Tin Tin to Brazil?


They're scared of Brazil? Escapement Time dress watch review

I actually had experience upteen years ago selling a used laptop component to Brazil. I didn't price shipping properly and actually ended up out of pocket at the time of shipping. But then again Hongkong Post EMS took so long to ship there that I got my money back under Hongkong Post performance guarantees.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $13.39 27%OFF | San Martin 6200 Watch Parts Female Endlinks Bracelet Accessories For SN004-G








8.45US $ 36% OFF|San Martin 6200 And Bb58 Female Endlinks 20mm Watch Parts Bracelet Accessories For Sn004-g And Sn008-g - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





San Martin have released female end links for the 6200 Retro.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> AU $13.39 27%OFF | San Martin 6200 Watch Parts Female Endlinks Bracelet Accessories For SN004-G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude! Score! Victory! Very happy to see this. Placing order now. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jugsy said:


> San Martin have released* female end links *for the 6200 Retro.


I don't get it: Why is it "female"?
Shouldn't it be MALE? It's got a protruding middle.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't get it: Why is it "female"?
> Shouldn't it be MALE? It's got a protruding middle.
> 
> View attachment 16122141


Those protruding parts swivel so it's female. They also seperate from the end link completely. It will make more sense if you have a look at the video. You can pretty much skip to almost the end to see the finished product and you will see they are female there.

Edit: to expand on that a little, the reason they needed to sell that mid link with the new female end link is because if they didn't you wouldn't be able to attach the bracelet to the female end link. This is because the male end link that came with the original effectively acted as that mid link. Although the video is in Chinese it still explains it visually and has subtitles as well if need be.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

frogles said:


> what is the lug-to-lug dimension? thank you


 48mm


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> AU $13.39 27%OFF | San Martin 6200 Watch Parts Female Endlinks Bracelet Accessories For SN004-G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you don't have an assistant, I can say from too much experience that removing one end of the clasp and laying the watch flat on a small book on a table enables easy access with both hands while they rest and are supported by the table.

I've actually gone back and forth with one link because without it/using the largest microadjust is a tad too tight while with it/using the smallest microadjust is just a tinge too loose.

I'm hoping the endlinks will inadvertently make the tiny adjustment one way or another.

I also have the retro GMT that uses the same bracelet, but no problemo because the lug-to-lug is longer on it.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> A single Phylida Tin Tin is in stock. If you have always wanted one of these, this is your chance to grab one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's gone unfortunately.

But at 40mm diameter and 14mm height, isn't it kind of big (I'm referencing my Heimdallr 41mm x 14mm 62MAS, the only thing prohibiting me from wearing that one more is its size on wrist)?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't get it: Why is it "female"?
> Shouldn't it be MALE? It's got a protruding middle.
> 
> View attachment 16122141


It's female because of that crease right there in the middle. That crease/pivot point allows the first drape to take place immediately, right there, at that crease, at a point no further out than the extension of the lugs. If it were male, there would be no such crease, and the end link truly would protrude, with first drape occuring at the part that juts out, which would be at a point beyond the lug length. In that way, male end links increase the watch's effective lug length. Female end links either minimize or maintain the watch's lug length.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

percysmith said:


> It's gone unfortunately.
> 
> But at 40mm diameter and 14mm height, isn't it kind of big (I'm referencing my Heimdallr 41mm x 14mm 62MAS, the only thing prohibiting me from wearing that one more is its size on wrist)?


Just measured it: 13.6 mm thick with the domed crystal, 12.0 mm without.
So not big at all, sits perfectly on the wrist 

For those who don't have it you're missing on something!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> AU $13.39 27%OFF | San Martin 6200 Watch Parts Female Endlinks Bracelet Accessories For SN004-G
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that! I'm just wondering what benefit those female end links may bring bearing in mind the watch is relatively small and the case fits quite nicely. BUT if they can reduce the gap between the endlink and the bracelet AND / OR if the endlinks gel nicely with the bracelet by removing the kinda step then I'm all in!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> Thanks for that! I'm just wondering what benefit those female end links may bring bearing in mind the watch is relatively small and the case fits quite nicely. BUT if they can reduce the gap between the endlink and the bracelet AND / OR if the endlinks gel nicely with the bracelet by removing the kinda step then I'm all in!
> View attachment 16122230


Lol, I don't really know since I already like how it wears with the male end link anyway (due to the small size of the watch). But I bought it anyway for a look and some sort of weird FOMO?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> It's female because of that crease right there in the middle. That crease/pivot point allows the first drape to take place immediately, right there, at that crease, at a point no further out than the extension of the lugs. If it were male, there would be no such crease, and the end link truly would protrude, with first drape occuring at the part that juts out, which would be at a point beyond the lug length. In that way, male end links increase the watch's effective lug length. Female end links either minimize or maintain the watch's lug length.


Thx for taking the time, but it's still not really clear to me. (Not your fault)


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Thx for taking the time, but it's still not really clear to me. (Not your fault)


Take 2, birds and bees edition: end link that receives the next link is female; end link that juts out into the next link is male. What you are interpreting to be the end link in the photo is NOT the end link, but is actually the next link. The end link ends at that middle crease -- it receives the next link instead of jutting out into it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Take 2, birds and bees edition: *end link that receives the next link is female*; end link that juts out into the next link is male. What you are interpreting to be the end link in the photo is _*NOT the end link,*_ but is actually the next link. The end link ends at that middle crease -- it receives the next link instead of jutting out into it.


TY.
*THAT's how *I was thinking, but then, *THIS *made me wonder: B_ut_* WHY*_ is the very link that connect to the lugs NOT the END link?_


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> Just measured it: 13.6 mm thick with the domed crystal, 12.0 mm without.
> So not big at all, sits perfectly on the wrist
> 
> For those who don't have it you're missing on something!


Thanks but I a small watch guy. Pierre Paulin 38mm for me PIERRE PAULIN Vintage Panda German Watch 38MM Style Chronograph Mechanical Men's Watch Big Date Luxury Dress Mechanical .

Oh. I need the date.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> TY.
> *THAT's how *I was thinking, but then, *THIS *made me wonder: B_ut_* WHY*_ is the very link that connect to the lugs NOT the END link?_


Because the definition of end link is the last/final link, the link that ends the bracelet, which is the link closest to the watch head (and not necessarily the link closest to the ends of the lugs).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Because* the definition of end link is the last/final link, the link that ends the bracelet*, which is the link closest to the watch head (and* not necessarily the link closest to the ends of the lugs*).


That was the clearest 'splanashun EVARR!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> That was the clearest 'splanashun EVARR!
> View attachment 16122336


Glad we got that straightened out, mittens and gold chains and all! 😁


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ohhenry1 said:


> Glad we got that straightened out, mittens and gold chains and all! 😁


So then, it looks like 'end links' is a term that is grossly misused by watch enthusiasts.
It shows up quite often, as when people claim, for example, that X watch has "solid end links" - referring to specifically the part that touches the lugs.
I myself have done this. Sigh.

Technically, it would not be wrong, even if a bit idiotic, to make such a claim if the ENTIRE bracelet is made of solid links.
*
So then, what is the term for the link that connects at the lugs?*


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> TY.
> *THAT's how *I was thinking, but then, *THIS *made me wonder: B_ut_* WHY*_ is the very link that connect to the lugs NOT the END link?_


Gender is fluid not so easy to tell now days.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> So then, it looks like 'end links' is a term that is grossly misused by watch enthusiasts.
> It shows up quite often, as when people claim, for example, that X watch has "solid end links" - referring to specifically the part that touches the lugs.
> I myself have done this. Sigh.
> 
> ...


"identify-as-end" link


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> That was the clearest 'splanashun EVARR!
> View attachment 16122336


Wait for it.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> TY.
> *THAT's how *I was thinking, but then, *THIS *made me wonder: B_ut_* WHY*_ is the very link that connect to the lugs NOT the END link?_


Hope this helps.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> So then, it looks like 'end links' is a term that is grossly misused by watch enthusiasts.
> It shows up quite often, as when people claim, for example, that X watch has "solid end links" - referring to specifically the part that touches the lugs.
> I myself have done this. Sigh.
> 
> ...


The part that connects the bracelet to the lugs really is called the end link or the end piece.

The confusion is that San Martin's existing bracelet that shipped with the watch expects a male end link, so you will have a female end of bracelet trying to hook up unsuccessfully with a (new) female end link. To fill the gap, the female end link comes with a gender-bender adapter center link that (to be blunt) acts like a double ended dildo so the two females can hook up properly.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

If you like Patek Philippe and also like Phylida ...

I own a Phylida homage to the PP Aquanaut, and it is a pretty faithful version:









69.0US $ 40% OFF|100m Water Resistant 40mm PHYLIDA Blue Men Aquanaut Homage Watch JAPAN MIYOTA Automatic Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I know that some people don't like the dial of the Aquanaut, and perhaps this explains why Phylida has introduced another version of the Aquanaut homage, but with the PP Nautilus dial. It looks a bit strange to me, but I guess you could say it is a homage to both the Aquanaut and the Nautilus and avoids being a copy of either of them:









73.1US $ 40% OFF|100m Water Resistant 40mm PHYLIDA Blue Men's Aquanaut Homage Luxury Watch JAPAN MIYOTA Automatic Sapphire Glass Luminous|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Does anybody have some good experience to share about a 21mm. Oyster bracelet with glide lock clasp from AliExpress? Not that I kind find one, but some hands on experience would be very appreciated.
I would like to fit one to my new Cronos SD black/blue.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> If you like Patek Philippe and also like Phylida ...
> 
> I own a Phylida homage to the PP Aquanaut, and it is a pretty faithful version:
> 
> ...


I like, or perhaps I should like their Nautilus but the one I got has a slanted index at 6, the bracelet is extremely stiff and the clasp is the worst I've ever had. The good thing is the Phylida sent me a new dial (which I haven't tested yet) and I ordered a new butterfly clasp to make it wearable. There's something going on between me and Phylida - no matter what I order from them appears faulty but their customer service is top notch and the delivery is pretty fast.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> I ordered a black NH35. Seller sent me a spring bar tool.


Sorry to hear that... I received mine with no problems.
I am addicted to modding at the moment so it lasted 1 day as it was, then I fitted a black MOP dial and the bezel with red triangle and it became my `Seiko Sub`.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm not normally a fan of skeletonized watches but i thought this Carnival one looks decent with a 41mm x 11mm case and sapphire.
89.99US $ 50% OFF|High end Skeleton Watch Men Switzerland CARNIVAL Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Watch Sapphire Leather Band Waterproof Relogio|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

There's a review of the MATIC Seamaster 300 homage out. Looks pretty good but the minute hand lume disappears faster than the rest and is BGW9 while everything else is C3. @Dipaty


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $216.16 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Wristwatch Solid Stainless Steel








171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Two normal branded Speedmaster and 1 Tin Tin in stock

AU $216.16 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Do you own the San Martin GMT with pepsi bezel? If so, what are your thoughts on it?

Even better, if you bought it in a sale, how much discount, if any, was there on the $400 price? I have been offered one by a friend, and am not sure how much I should expect to pay for it.









379.85US $ 29% OFF|San Martin Gmt Luxury Men Watch Jubilee Bracelet Bidirectional Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Cyclops Waterproof 20bar Bgw-9 Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I don't get it: Why is it "female"?
> Shouldn't it be MALE? It's got a protruding middle.
> 
> View attachment 16122141


Dah, didn't your father ever discuss this w/you when you were younger?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> Gender is fluid not so easy to tell now days.


Indeed, I cannot believe we are using gender related terms to describe end links. That simply is NOT Woke! We must resort to pronouns in the future such as "them" thar links!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you own the San Martin GMT with pepsi bezel? If so, what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Even better, if you bought it in a sale, how much discount, if any, was there on the $400 price? I have been offered one by a friend, and am not sure how much I should expect to pay for it.
> 
> ...


I've got the Cronos version and it's fantastic...I've heard the San Martin one is slightly better. I'd say $320 is a fair price. They are $400 new, and I've seen them as low as $350 but nothing lower than that (though I haven't tracked it much since I got the Cronos)

If you want a Pepsi, and dislike the aluminum bezels, this is your best bet, and it'll be a great watch.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you own the San Martin GMT with pepsi bezel? If so, what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Even better, if you bought it in a sale, how much discount, if any, was there on the $400 price? I have been offered one by a friend, and am not sure how much I should expect to pay for it.
> 
> ...











Mini-Review: San Martin SN-016G GMT Diver


Seems like I'm the first to post any written review on this model. I've looked, I don't think the Youtube reviewers have caught onto it yet, either. (I'm writing this on the fly. I'll update throughout the day) Pros: 1. No physically observable flaws. GMT aligns to markers when hour hand is...




www.watchuseek.com





Mine's a v1 Coke
(Sold to Jugsy 17/9) You can have it for US$100 via Paypal, EMS shipping included. Yes I know I have to send it to Czech Republic, not the Philippines.

My reasons for selling:
1. (Quality issue) Bezel backplay and misalignment (see last photo Mini-Review: San Martin SN-016G GMT Diver )
2. (Design issue) Excessively large rehort (Best of Ali-Xpress?)
3. (Design issue) I don't like the closed cap on the pinion (Best of Ali-Xpress?)
4. (Design issue) I like more text on the dial
5. (Design issue) The stock bracelet is too heavy and has an excessive clasp (note I completely brushed the stock bracelet's centrelinks because of excessive shine and fingerprint absorption). I bought a flat end-link bracelet but the watch head is too large to go with it. I'm trying to buy a fitted end-link oyster bracelet with glidelock from another seller, but it hasn't arrived and it's a gamble whether the bracelet will fit this watch head.

Even though (outside of the bezel) the rest of the build quality and the movement is good, too many design issues for me to like this watch. I know Mr. Liao was trying to avoid a direct copy of the GMT-Master II, but I am not in agreement with the differentiation decisions taken.
Most of this is personal and I hope someone else can overlook the issues if I offered a substantial discount on it. Let me know if interested.

A recent RMA process reminded me of Hongkong Post's services Escapement Time dress watch review . I have a post office in the building next to my work office.
I'm not sure what process I need to document the watch for VAT assessment, though if I receive US$100 for the watch thru Paypal and include a printed payment receipt in the shipping container, Czech customs may accept that is the value for duty purposes?

If I manage to get rid of this San Martin v1 GMT, I might consider the Cronos dark blue Pepsi 353.76US $ 33% OFF|Cronos GMT Automatic Men Watch Bidirectional Bezel Sapphire 20 ATM Solid 5 links Metal Bracelet BGW 9 Lum|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress . But then again the whole experience with owning the San Martin GMT rather put me off GMT-Master homages generally, plus I am more than happy with the Merkur GMT Pilot Mini-Review: Merkur GMT Pilot , I might pass on GMT-Master homages altogether.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Has anybody picked up the new San Martin Submariner SN019-G from the aliexpress store?

Can you share your thoughts and experience. Also, are you happy with the watch.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> Has anybody picked up the new San Martin Submariner SN019-G from the aliexpress store?
> 
> Can you share your thoughts and experience. Also, are you happy with the watch.


Just had a look at it on the SM website and they look great! I love SM transitions between brushed and polished SM does it really well. What movement are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Jared West (Feb 21, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you own the San Martin GMT with pepsi bezel? If so, what are your thoughts on it?
> 
> Even better, if you bought it in a sale, how much discount, if any, was there on the $400 price? I have been offered one by a friend, and am not sure how much I should expect to pay for it.
> 
> ...


I have it. I also have the 39mm "explorer " and the 6200. Used to have the 41mm sub. I think the GMT is the best San Martin available. I got it on sale, but if I remember correctly they didn't take a ton off ($30?). Anyway great watch.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

percysmith said:


> Mini-Review: San Martin SN-016G GMT Diver
> 
> 
> Seems like I'm the first to post any written review on this model. I've looked, I don't think the Youtube reviewers have caught onto it yet, either. (I'm writing this on the fly. I'll update throughout the day) Pros: 1. No physically observable flaws. GMT aligns to markers when hour hand is...
> ...


Jeez, at that price if @Springy Watch doesn't want it I would love to buy it. Would you ship to Australia?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just spoke to one of the guys at the Dive Watch Factory on Aliexpress about the Tactical Frog Doxa "homage" And they are making a smaller 39mm version down from the 44mm! They are just working out the details with the manufacturer...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> AU $216.16 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Wristwatch Solid Stainless Steel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad, they are all sold out! The TinTin version looks sweet!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Too bad, they are all sold out! The TinTin version looks sweet!


Yeah, I have been lucky enough to pick up both but the Tin Tin is my favourite for sure.









Speaking of my Tin Tin, one of the other forum members asked me to test how long mine runs when fully wound. I tested it out and it ran for just over 50 hours which is quite a bit longer than it's rated as far as I know. I'm wondering whether I messed it up so I've wound it back up for another test.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Mini-Review: San Martin SN-016G GMT Diver
> 
> 
> Seems like I'm the first to post any written review on this model. I've looked, I don't think the Youtube reviewers have caught onto it yet, either. (I'm writing this on the fly. I'll update throughout the day) Pros: 1. No physically observable flaws. GMT aligns to markers when hour hand is...
> ...


Wow! That's an amazing deal. But I am sort of semi-committed to buying my friend's model, and he doesn't live far from me, so it would be much easier than having it shipped from far away. Please DO sell it to Jugsy (who wrote a comment above about wanting it).


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

I finally bought the Phylida Tin Tin that I learned from the forum here a few months ago. 
I have tried several times to place an order every time the stock is restored, but I have been refused to ship it to Japan.

Two days ago, I happened to see the inventory regained and ordered it, and the procedure was completed!









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> Yeah, I have been lucky enough to pick up both but the Tin Tin is my favourite for sure.
> View attachment 16125401
> 
> 
> Speaking of my Tin Tin, one of the other forum members asked me to test how long mine runs when fully wound. I tested it out and it ran for just over 50 hours which is quite a bit longer than it's rated as far as I know. I'm wondering whether I messed it up so I've wound it back up for another test.


That's a nice watch Jugsy you got a beauty mate! Is it keeping decent time?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> That's a nice watch Jugsy you got a beauty mate! Is it keeping decent time?


Yeah, the movement is very accurate. Gains about 3 seconds a day on wrist. My other ST19 is very accurate as well. I've actually wound them both to test how long they last this time. I suspect the Tin Tin will win.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just spoke to one of the guys at the Dive Watch Factory on Aliexpress about the Tactical Frog Doxa "homage" And they are making a smaller 39mm version down from the 44mm! They are just working out the details with the manufacturer...


The existing model is 41.5 mm wide though, not 44 mm. And I'm talking case width (without the crown), the bezel on the existing one even being a 39.2 mm diameter already.
Are you sure they were talking of the same watch?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Wow! That's an amazing deal. But I am sort of semi-committed to buying my friend's model, and he doesn't live far from me, so it would be much easier than having it shipped from far away. Please DO sell it to Jugsy (who wrote a comment above about wanting it).


Thanks Springy 😍🤞


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Mini-Review: San Martin SN-016G GMT Diver
> 
> 
> Seems like I'm the first to post any written review on this model. I've looked, I don't think the Youtube reviewers have caught onto it yet, either. (I'm writing this on the fly. I'll update throughout the day) Pros: 1. No physically observable flaws. GMT aligns to markers when hour hand is...
> ...





Jugsy said:


> Thanks Springy 😍🤞


OK Jugsy sold to you. See PM for completion.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> The existing model is 41.5 mm wide though, not 44 mm. And I'm talking case width (without the crown), the bezel on the existing one even being a 39.2 mm diameter already.
> Are you sure they were talking of the same watch?


Curious about that myself. 39mm version of a Doxa Sub actually sounds too small . . . and this from a guy who's always wishing that watches were smaller! Will be interesting to see how this shakes out.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

A bit too much talk about a new froxa for my liking (and believing). 
First there was talk about a version without tachymeter. Now a 39mm version?

I myself thinking about getting the Seestern instead


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Today I have given away three watches that I never wear. All are from Pagani Design: Blue Submariner; Black Submariner; Rose Gold Daytona. I guess this is what some people refer to as "thinning the herd", and it feels strangely liberating to not have them in my collection making me feel guilty about them getting zero wrist time


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Minoru said:


> I finally bought the Phylida Tin Tin that I learned from the forum here a few months ago.
> I have tried several times to place an order every time the stock is restored, but I have been refused to ship it to Japan.
> 
> Two days ago, I happened to see the inventory regained and ordered it, and the procedure was completed!
> ...


That's probably the one I was trying to order but they wouldn't ship it to Brazil!

Well done on finally tracking one down!


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> That's probably the one I was trying to order but they wouldn't ship it to Brazil!
> 
> Well done on finally tracking one down!


Until now, they didn't ship to Japan, but this time they did. I think I was lucky. I hope they will also ship to Brazil for you.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Minoru said:


> Until now, they didn't ship to Japan, but this time they did. I think I was lucky. I hope they will also ship to Brazil for you.


It was only this watch they wouldn't ship to Brazil! I checked several others and they could be shipped and I have bought watches from them before, but the TIn Tin? Nope. Very odd.

Anyway, enjoy yours when it arrives in Japan.


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> It was only this watch they wouldn't ship to Brazil! I checked several others and they could be shipped and I have bought watches from them before, but the TIn Tin? Nope. Very odd.
> 
> Anyway, enjoy yours when it arrives in Japan.


Thank you for your comment. 
Yes, I would like to enjoy it when it arrives in Japan!


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> The existing model is 41.5 mm wide though, not 44 mm. And I'm talking case width (without the crown), the bezel on the existing one even being a 39.2 mm diameter already.
> Are you sure they were talking of the same watch?


You could be right! Here's the message I got!

Me: Hi again! I like these divers so what colour is the most popular? I like the orange one its similar to the real Doxa?

Vender: We are waiting for news from the factory about a 39mm orange version.

I think you may be right i probably miss-read them. Shame i would love a smaller version with a proper bezel this time...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Poerger said:


> A bit too much talk about a new froxa for my liking (and believing).
> First there was talk about a version without tachymeter. Now a 39mm version?
> 
> I myself thinking about getting the Seestern instead


The BOR bracelet is supposed to be better on the Seestern but not a fan off the name! Tactical Frog isn't much better


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The BOR bracelet is supposed to be better on the Seestern but not a fan off the name! Tactical Frog isn't much better


Once someone said it was the German word for starfish I found the Seestern name more palatable. At least it makes sense to me now.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The BOR bracelet is supposed to be better on the Seestern but not a fan off the name! Tactical Frog isn't much better


I just assumed that the 'Frog' part Tactical Frog was derived from Frogman and the 'Tactical' was just to make it sound military; i.e. a sort of synonym for Military Diver


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> Yeah, I have been lucky enough to pick up both but the Tin Tin is my favourite for sure.
> View attachment 16125401
> 
> 
> Speaking of my Tin Tin, one of the other forum members asked me to test how long mine runs when fully wound. I tested it out and it ran for just over 50 hours which is quite a bit longer than it's rated as far as I know. I'm wondering whether I messed it up so I've wound it back up for another test.


I'm liking the look of that strap - did it come with it or is it something you fitted yourself? Would love to know where you got it from and your thoughts on it. I've tried my Corgeut v3 Speedy on multiple straps but haven't quite settled on the best combo yet.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mrwomble said:


> I'm liking the look of that strap - did it come with it or is it something you fitted yourself? Would love to know where you got it from and your thoughts on it. I've tried my Corgeut v3 Speedy on multiple straps but haven't quite settled on the best combo yet.


AU $22.99 46%OFF | Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle








16.2US $ 46% OFF|Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





This is the strap here but I had to put some foam tape at the base of the curved end IOT make it sit flush. It was an ok fit without that but it's much better with it. Here's a picture showing what I actually had to do. It is taped to the rubber on the strap and not to the watch BTW.









Edit: oh and my thoughts. I love it, it completely changed the watch for me. Once I put this strap on it this watch became one of my favourite watches.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I just assumed that the 'Frog' part Tactical Frog was derived from Frogman and the 'Tactical' was just to make it sound military; i.e. a sort of synonym for Military Diver


That was my assumption too but I also find the juxtaposition of 'frog' and 'tactical' to be amusing - enough so to buy one.

I'd take a highly trained, weapons-equipped amphibian over a German starfish anyday.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> AU $22.99 46%OFF | Watchband Nylon Rubber Silicone Strap for Omegawatch 20mm 22mm 21mm Seamaster600 Plantet Ocean Sports 007 Stainless Steel Buckle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks Jugsy!

EDIT: Just saw more of your photos in the review section for that strap - looks good from all angles.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> Once someone said it was the German word for starfish I found the Seestern name more palatable. At least it makes sense to me now.


Yes, it's Starfish so there's an aquatic theme to the watch...


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Honestly Im indifferent to the name. I'm not that into the writing on the dial, but I really love the 'pun' about the wave of kanagawa and the starfish thrown about from the wave


According the the data sheets I found the froxa (is there an alternative for this name with a starfish? Stoxa?) is slightly less high. As much as I love flat watches, I guess I'm ordering a Seestern. Seems to be the better package overall


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poerger said:


> According the the data sheets I found the froxa (is there an alternative for this name with a starfish? Stoxa?) is slightly less high. As much as I love flat watches, I guess I'm ordering a Seestern. Seems to be the better package overall


I'm not so sure according to the new Seestern owners at








Doxa - Tactical Frog review is up


Bunch of Doxa stuff in it. I think people may be surprised https://www.doxa300t.com/froggy/froggy.htm




www.watchuseek.com





[edit] Seestern is exactly 13.8 mm thick vs. 11.4 mm for the Tactical Frog.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'm not so sure according to the new Seestern owners at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like the Seestern is a real brick! It probably would make a great anchor! Speaking of anchors, I just pulled this out of mothballs and found that I still like it.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just had a look at it on the SM website and they look great! I love SM transitions between brushed and polished SM does it really well. What movement are you thinking of getting?
> View attachment 16125290
> 
> View attachment 16125292
> ...


The PT5000 movement. I've heard good and bad things about it but i'll take the risk. Your right about the polishing though.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Yes, it's Starfish so there's an aquatic theme to the watch...


Yeah, but I just meant at least it's not a completely made up word like I thought it was at first.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I ordered 6 smaller things at once recently (watch-repair tools), and 4 of them are now 'upgraded' to combined shipping. They claim it's faster shipping. 
Anybody had this before and can say if it's indeed faster?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

john_marston said:


> I ordered 6 smaller things at once recently (watch-repair tools), and 4 of them are now 'upgraded' to combined shipping. They claim it's faster shipping.
> Anybody had this before and can say if it's indeed faster?


Pretty sure @Springy Watch had that happen from memory


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

john_marston said:


> I ordered 6 smaller things at once recently (watch-repair tools), and 4 of them are now 'upgraded' to combined shipping. They claim it's faster shipping.
> Anybody had this before and can say if it's indeed faster?


They have done that to me twice in the past. I honestly don't think it's any faster, but it is convenient to get all of your items together. The last time it happened to me it was a new nh35 movement, and repair tools to fix a watch I screwed up. It was super nice to get all of that together so I could fix my watch instead of piece by piece waiting on the last one to get my repairs done. But I really don't think it helped my items get to me any faster. It makes tracking easier tho as now you only track one number instead of 4.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Anyone have experience with the Pagani “No time to die” seamaster?

Seems really reasonably priced especially since it comes on a bracelet and would love to hear some opinions about the watch.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I ordered 6 smaller things at once recently (watch-repair tools), and 4 of them are now 'upgraded' to combined shipping. They claim it's faster shipping.
> Anybody had this before and can say if it's indeed faster?


Yes, I have had it happen several times now over the past few months. I don't think it helped them arrive any faster, but it did mean I only had one parcel to track through customs and delivery. It is also supposed to reduce shipping costs slightly, and now that more sellers are adding shipping costs to their products, I guess we can be thankful of any savings.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> I ordered 6 smaller things at once recently (watch-repair tools), and 4 of them are now 'upgraded' to combined shipping. They claim it's faster shipping.
> Anybody had this before and can say if it's indeed faster?


By shipping your items together, they only have one package to lose instead of four. That's much more efficient.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I ordered 6 smaller things at once recently (watch-repair tools), and 4 of them are now 'upgraded' to combined shipping. They claim it's faster shipping.
> Anybody had this before and can say if it's indeed faster?


Happened to me, I can confirm: usually 10 days to France with combined shipping vs. 3-4 weeks in solo via AE Saver Shipping. I'm still waiting for a Dr No strap from *Tearoker Store* purchased at the last sale, 2021-08-23, while other Tropic straps and watches benefited from combined shipping and were already received 2 weeks ago now...

[edit] ...but the watches were stamped as "10-day delivery", while the Tropic were not... maybe the straps were bumped up to faster shipping when they combined shipment?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I ordered 6 smaller things at once recently (watch-repair tools), and 4 of them are now 'upgraded' to combined shipping. They claim it's faster shipping.
> Anybody had this before and can say if it's indeed faster?


About as welcome an upgrade as:
a) Europcar "upgrading" me from a small to a large auto in Nice
b) Hyatt Danang "upgrading" me and my wife from a waterfront room to a service apartment connected to the resort building by a buggy.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Man some of the Aliexpress sellers frustrate the crap out of me! Even a simple question becomes a maze of confusion!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Man some of the Aliexpress sellers frustrate the crap out of me! Even a simple question becomes a maze of confusion!
> View attachment 16127520


Take a deep breath, they may be reading a translation themselves. In particular, "movement" can be translated as "motion" in machine-translated Chinese.
Send them this:

请问这只表是用哪一款表芯?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> I ordered 6 smaller things at once recently (watch-repair tools), and 4 of them are now 'upgraded' to combined shipping. They claim it's faster shipping.
> Anybody had this before and can say if it's indeed faster?


I honestly think this is for their benefit, not yours.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

percysmith said:


> Take a deep breath, they may be reading a translation themselves. In particular, "movement" can be translated as "motion" in machine-translated Chinese.
> Send them this:
> 
> 请问这只表是用哪一款表芯?


Thanks, buddy.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

percysmith said:


> Take a deep breath, they may be reading a translation themselves. In particular, "movement" can be translated as "motion" in machine-translated Chinese.
> Send them this:
> 
> 请问这只表是用哪一款表芯?


If you're selling watches you should know though. 
Ive had this a couple of times where they couldn't tell me what was running the watch. Concluded it must've been a weird Chinese movement. Pass.


----------



## Texas Loan Ranger (Apr 19, 2021)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Anyone have experience with the Pagani "No time to die" seamaster?
> 
> Seems really reasonably priced especially since it comes on a bracelet and would love to hear some opinions about the watch.


I would encourage you to look into the Heimdallr Sea Ghost NTTD watch. I picked one up and it's my favorite personally over another PD watch. Couldn't be more happy with the entire watch including the Milanese Strap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Man some of the Aliexpress sellers frustrate the crap out of me! Even a simple question becomes a maze of confusion!
> View attachment 16127520


I can't see the exact model in your inquiry, but it looks like Tesen Watches are either another rebranding of Pagani/Pagrne, or are at least produced in their Guangzhou factory. The movements look like Mingzhu (Chinese for "Pearl") versions of Dixmont calibers. While some people claim Mingzhu movements are made by Dixmont, I haven't seen any proof to back that up, and they lack any branding. Tesen also offers a Miyota 8215 option on the Nautilus homage, for a hefty price increase.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Texas Loan Ranger said:


> I would encourage you to look into the Heimdallr Sea Ghost NTTD watch. I picked one up and it's my favorite personally over another PD watch. Couldn't be more happy with the entire watch including the Milanese Strap.


Thanks!

Checked out the Heindallr NTTD and it's almost double the price of the Pagani! Looks like a more faithful reproduction though.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Impressive list of complications for an in-house automatic at that price









238.8US $ 50% OFF|Beijing Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Moon Phase Automatic Date Multi Function Wrist Watch For Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Ive seen a few Beijing watches pop up on Ali, usually with the in-house movements which makes me think these are slightly older. I think brand new ones use Japanese movements.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I ordered 6 smaller things at once recently (watch-repair tools), and 4 of them are now 'upgraded' to combined shipping. They claim it's faster shipping.
> Anybody had this before and can say if it's indeed faster?


Just had this happen as well. Wasn't any faster...but wasn't any slower either.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Checked out the Heindallr NTTD and it's almost double the price of the Pagani! Looks like a more faithful reproduction though.


It's also not a complete turd like the Pagani NTTD.

Phylida is a much better option, but I'd take the Heimdallr any day over both


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'm not so sure according to the new Seestern owners at
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The froxa isnt 11,4mm but 12,6mm according to YT videos and the review you've linked.

Still 1.1 mm more ... Also the above-mentioned review highlights the changes to the original doxa (especially the beveled case to hide some of its height).

After this I'm leaning to the froxa again. Only the tachymeter bezel and the bracelet is a downside. I guess I will wait what a V2 of the froxa will bring to the tables


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Poerger said:


> The froxa isnt 11,4mm but 12,6mm according to YT videos and the review you've linked.


The Froxa is exactly 12.6 mm at the highest point i.e. in the middle of the domed crystal:









But from the bottom of the case back, to the top of the bezel, the Froxa is exactly 11.4 mm high.









I don't know how the 13.8 mm of the Seestern were measured, but it is significantly thicker than the Froxa. Here's a comparison shot (not my pic):


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> It's also not a complete turd like the Pagani NTTD.
> 
> Phylida is a much better option, but I'd take the Heimdallr any day over both


Depends what one is after...the Pagani is now around 96$. You can't argue too much about color mismatch between hands, bezel and indexes at that price - and that's my only beef with THIS PD.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Depends what one is after...the Pagani is now around 96$. You can't argue too much about color mismatch between hands, bezel and indexes at that price - and that's my only beef with THIS PD.


What about the poor bezel and terrible bracelet?

But yes, $100 is pretty cheap for anything with a bracelet, sapphire, ceramic, and NH35. But we can still nitpick


----------



## j00j4nt200 (Oct 11, 2019)

j00j4nt200 said:


> Is somewhere on aliexpress link for flat head screws for watch strap? I think dimension is about 2x2x3 od simular?
> I searched, but could find exact flat head screw.
> Missed on my san martin bracelet on this hotty days, and they wanted to send me 'free'' 2 screws, only to pay them 9,75$ for postage, witch is rip-of in my humble opinion :/
> 
> ...


I boguth this:








7.81US $ 37% OFF|1 Box Watch Repair Tools Set Kits Watch Strap Screws Assortment Tube Friction Pin Clasps Straps Bracelets Rivet Ends 10Mm 28Mm|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




-Its not exalctly the same.
-Its not screws, but press pins.
But I think its OK replacement, and I have 199 left. ($%#&#% san martin)


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

So if I were looking for a Tudor BB58 homage with black dial and gilt hands and markers, how would I go about searching?

It seems very hit or miss with a keyword search. How are you guys finding the "good" stuff? Or should I just buy an NTH Barracuda and call it done? I go back and forth...

This isn't what I'm looking for, really, but as an example: this is from Pagani's website and is listed for $139.99. I bet it's less on AliExpress, if you could find it.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

sirgilbert357 said:


> So if I were looking for a Tudor BB58 homage with black dial and gilt hands and markers, how would I go about searching?
> 
> It seems very hit or miss with a keyword search. How are you guys finding the "good" stuff? Or should I just buy an NTH Barracuda and call it done? I go back and forth...
> 
> ...


Well this is my San Martin (with a customised dial printing):








link to the base model SAN MARTIN mechanical diving watch 200 meters waterproof SN008G - upgrated with new female endlink

(Unfortunately, this is more expensive than the Pagani...)

Edit. link is to their own store but also available on Aliexpress


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. I've seen the San Martins, but to be honest, it looks weird without a logo AND I don't like their normal logo. It's also just expensive enough that I'd be more willing to jump to a used NTH, so I've been on the fence.

I told myself I wouldn't go the "cheapie" route and I'd just save for the real thing, but I question how much I'd actually like it, so trying to get a low end version to try out first...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Thanks. I've seen the San Martins, but to be honest, it looks weird without a logo AND I don't like their normal logo. It's also just expensive enough that I'd be more willing to jump to a used NTH, so I've been on the fence.
> 
> I told myself I wouldn't go the "cheapie" route and I'd just save for the real thing, but I question how much I'd actually like it, so trying to get a low end version to try out first...


You can always ask them for a custom logo...


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

try this link

C$ 194.72 80％ Off | 2021 NEW Pagani Design Stainless Steel Men Watch Luxury brand Black Bay Retro Mechanical Watch Waterproof 100M wristwatch 1709








149.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 NEW Pagani Design Stainless Steel Men Watch Luxury brand Black Bay Retro Mechanical Watch Waterproof 100M wristwatch 1709| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> You can always ask them for a custom logo...


They aren't doing custom logos right now for some reason.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

sirgilbert357 said:


> They aren't doing custom logos right now for some reason.


Oh! Sorry, I hadn't realised.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Apparently they're upgrading something in their custom dial process


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Oh! Sorry, I hadn't realised.


No worries! I'm not even sure what I would request in place of a sterile dial to be honest....


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

I received this in the mail yesterday. I ordered it from wrwatches.com. The order was placed on the 9th, picked up by DHL in China on the 15th, and at my doorstep in Michigan on the 17th. That's pretty impressive and well worth the $20 for express DHL.

I'm very impressed with the watch. Beautiful case finishing all around. Fantastic bezel action. Nice clean clicks, no backplay, nice deep coin edge for good usability and grip. Alignment seems to be spot on. The snowflake dial is super neat, very pretty. I like the way it catches the light. The applied indices are very clean and well done. The lume on this is very bright and lasts all night long. Sitting in my watch box, on my night stand, I could see it legibly glowing throughout the night and early morning. It came on a rubber strap, that really isn't that bad, but I quickly changed it out for a brown leather strap that was purchased from AliExpress. I like it much better on that. I don't really have any complaints about this watch. It wears really comfortably. I was worried that the 20mm lug width would be too small since I do prefer a 22mm lug width, but it's not an issue with this watch as the lug to lug and case width make it a non issue. It's nice looking, fun to look at, and I feel this one is worth the money. A slight bit better than my Steeldive watches that cost only a few bucks less. And, it's the first watch I've purchased that my wife actually likes! All in all, I really like this watch. Solid value for the money and a real looker. My only complaint, is the strange decision to put the Seiko Prospex X on the lower portion of the dial, and the dial says 200m but the case back says 300m. Those are easy to overlook however, and I am not too bothered by those two minor complaints.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Checked out the Heindallr NTTD and it's almost double the price of the Pagani! Looks like a more faithful reproduction though.


The Heimdallr is titanium.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello all. Are Synoke watches any good?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

percysmith said:


> Take a deep breath, they may be reading a translation themselves. In particular, "movement" can be translated as "motion" in machine-translated Chinese.
> Send them this:
> 
> 请问这只表是用哪一款表芯?


They replied that the watch uses a China Pearl 2813 which I've never heard of. I assume it's just a cheap mass-produced unit? Anyway thanks for the tips ;-)


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> They replied that the watch uses a China Pearl 2813 which I've never heard of. I assume it's just a cheap mass-produced unit? Anyway thanks for the tips ;-)


DG2813 I think. Chinese derivations of the Miyota 8215 DG2813


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

So its a DG2813? I've had one of them before in a Didun i think and it wasn't to bad always ran well. Cheers Percy


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm for some unknown reason interested in these cheap BERNY digital E-ink watches. They seem to look ok for the price of $104AUD so I'm wondering as anyone tried one?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Yeah, I have been lucky enough to pick up both but the Tin Tin is my favourite for sure.
> View attachment 16125401
> 
> 
> Speaking of my Tin Tin, one of the other forum members asked me to test how long mine runs when fully wound. I tested it out and it ran for just over 50 hours which is quite a bit longer than it's rated as far as I know. I'm wondering whether I messed it up so I've wound it back up for another test.


Coming into the final hours of power reserve testing and we have a massive upset unfolding here. The Tin Tin went into the endurance event as the red hot favourite, having clocked a whopping 50 hours and 15 minutes in qualifying. However, the Tin Tin has now finished his run in the final, clocking in at 49 hours and 45 minutes, a massive effort by the favourite really. But in a surprising turn of events the normal Speedmaster has put on an absolute clinic in his maiden event. Having secured first place already, the normal Speedmaster is still running and has set a new record for Jugsy which is currently 50 hours and 20 minutes. I will endeavour to report back later with a final time, yours truly, Jugsy.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Marcelo71 said:


> Hello all. Are Synoke watches any good?


From experience they are disposable cr*p. You get what you pay for...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I'm for some unknown reason interested in these cheap BERNY digital E-ink watches. They seem to look ok for the price of $104AUD so I'm wondering as anyone tried one?
> 
> View attachment 16129295
> 
> ...


Yes I've had one back in 2018 to replace my old Phosphor e-ink (my baby boy smashed its crystal, that's when I invested in watch boxes and put them in higher drawers ^^)

I have not great memories of the Berny, it is a cheap watch as you say, alloy (of even plastic?) case front and buttons, and very basic features.

Most problematic is it was a beast of a watch and did not wear very well due to the thick protruding case back.

I gave it away to a cousin after a while, but as usual YMMV and you may like it.

Here it is pictured on my 8"/20cm wrist:



















Nicolas


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> Yes I've had one back in 2018 to replace my old Phosphor e-ink (my baby boy smashed its crystal, that's when I invested in watch boxes and put them in higher drawers ^^)
> 
> I have not great memories of the Berny, it is a cheap watch as you say, alloy (of even plastic?) case front and buttons, and very basic features.
> 
> ...


Jee whiz! It must be a monster to hang over an 8 inch wrist like that. Is that tape around the screen?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Jugsy said:


> Coming into the final hours of power reserve testing and we have a massive upset unfolding here. The Tin Tin went into the endurance event as the red hot favourite, having clocked a whopping 50 hours and 15 minutes in qualifying. However, the Tin Tin has now finished his run in the final, clocking in at 49 hours and 45 minutes, a massive effort by the favourite really. But in a surprising turn of events the normal Speedmaster has put on an absolute clinic in his maiden event. Having secured first place already, the normal Speedmaster is still running and has set a new record for Jugsy which is currently 50 hours and 20 minutes. I will endeavour to report back later with a final time, yours truly, Jugsy.
> 
> View attachment 16129337


I spoke to Phylida about the TinTin and they will be making more but theres a shortage aparently off ST-19 movements atm...Great watches to Jugsy


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> Yes I've had one back in 2018 to replace my old Phosphor e-ink (my baby boy smashed its crystal, that's when I invested in watch boxes and put them in higher drawers ^^)
> 
> I have not great memories of the Berny, it is a cheap watch as you say, alloy (of even plastic?) case front and buttons, and very basic features.
> 
> ...


Yeah, i might give it a miss! Thanks, mate for the heads up!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Jee whiz! It must be a monster to hang over an 8 inch wrist like that. Is that tape around the screen?


It is tape  I also profoundly disliked the brand Berny so I came up with this trick.

The e-ink indeed hung over my wrist, and I'm a rather big-boned guy. I just measured the flat of my wrist and it's 6 cm long so the Berny probably was longer than that.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Have you experienced good shops for leather straps in Ali Express ?

Have you bought some spare parts in case of need ? (or would they wear out with time ?)

I found that i have only have spare parts for 22 straps but i happen to need two 20 leather straps :

My daily watch has the loop near the buckle more and more damaged.

Another one (brand new one) has the part holding the buckle that is completely torn  , i could try to repair it and sew it maybe, but if i manage to it'll almost certainly. leave some stiches.



Thanks


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> It is tape  I also profoundly disliked the brand Berny so I came up with this trick.
> 
> The e-ink indeed hung over my wrist, and I'm a rather big-boned guy. I just measured the flat of my wrist and it's 6 cm long so the Berny probably was longer than that.


That's true hate taping over the name like that


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

This bloody thing is still going!!!









For an outstanding effort like this he's earnt himself 3 days wrist time starting tomorrow. What a trooper.

Edit: it stopped about 4 minutes later, at 5:22pm making it a total time of 51 hours and 52 minutes. I'm very surprised


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> This bloody thing is still going!!!
> 
> For an outstanding effort like this he's earnt himself 3 days wrist time starting tomorrow. What a trooper.
> 
> Edit: it stopped about 4 minutes later, at 5:22pm making it a total time of 51 hours and 52 minutes. I'm very surprised


Almost 52 hours. That really is amazing!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, talking about crazy postage, how's this strap I'm tracking&#8230; most recent update is on the 21st&#8230; (it's the 19th today&#8230


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

StephenR said:


> So, talking about crazy postage, how's this strap I'm tracking&#8230; most recent update is on the 21st&#8230; (it's the 19th today&#8230


Surely a glitch in the Matrix.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you experienced good shops for leather straps in Ali Express ?
> 
> ...


Hope this helps. The source of strap wisdom for me at least.








Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets)


Could you help me by explaining this process? Came across Carlywet store once. The spring bar channel in the SEL was set back just a touch too far, so it didn't quite like up with the lug holes on my 017 (by a fraction of a mm), do I just ground down the curve (watch side) of the SEL a fraction...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Techme said:


> Surely a glitch in the Matrix.


If it means I got my delivery yesterday, that's fine by me!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Have you experienced good shops for leather straps in Ali Express ?
> 
> ...


The best leather strap I found on AliExpress seems to be no longer available and I wish I bought more now. Looks like the shop is shut down too and it makes me wonder whether they were selling an actual brands straps on the sly because they did come in proper packaging and the quality was really high IMO.








These are the pics from their old product page when I bought them and the photos are accurate.








Sorry, I know this didn't help your cause but I do really regret not buying more ?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

So happy I didnt get maranez or tactical frog doxa homage and just keep wating. The perfect one is here and is very affordable. Solve the problem of tactical frog by having a workable timing bezel...









179.87US $ 59% OFF|Top Brand Diver Watch Men Sub300t Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Glass Luminous Date 200m Turn Bracelet Seestern Wristwatch Retro - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Many members here hate the hexagonal San Martin logo, but I am a fan of it and I can't understand why the blue SN0039 model is nowhere to be found in the version with the nice hexagonal logo. 

Any clue? would anyone in Europe be willing to get rid of their nasty SN0039?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just ordered a San Martin SN020-G 39mm watch and I'm quite excited about this one! Sorry about all the pics I couldn't help myself


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Triton9 said:


> So happy I didnt get maranez or tactical frog doxa homage and just keep wating. The perfect one is here and is very affordable. Solve the problem of tactical frog by having a workable timing bezel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are supposed to have a better BOR bracelet too!


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just ordered a San Martin SN020-G 39mm watch and I'm quite excited about this one! Sorry about all the pics I couldn't help myself


Looking forward to your impressions upon its arrival. Beautiful piece indeed.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Found while randomly scrolling ali: this $30 sub-like abomination with a plastic case, pastel dial, cheapo quartz, lumed dial, bezel AND strap:
US $36.78 | Watch 40mm Acrylic Case Silicone Strap Japanese 2115 Quartz Movement Green Luminous Dial Multiple Color Options








29.9US $ |Watch 40mm Acrylic Case Silicone Strap Japanese 2115 Quartz Movement Green Luminous Dial Multiple Color Options - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




So silly I love it.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

konax said:


> Found while randomly scrolling ali: this $30 sub-like abomination with a plastic case, pastel dial, cheapo quartz, lumed dial, bezel AND strap:
> US $36.78 | Watch 40mm Acrylic Case Silicone Strap Japanese 2115 Quartz Movement Green Luminous Dial Multiple Color Options
> 
> 
> ...


With glow-in-the-dark strap too??? Oh man, my inner kid wants that!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> So its a DG2813? I've had one of them before in a Didun i think and it wasn't to bad always ran well. Cheers Percy


I think @HoustonReal DG2813 and some other members mentioned DG calibers are not made by Dixmont Guangzhou or any one factory, but are sourced from various factories. They share the same design but not the same necessarily consistent.


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Danilao said:


> Many members here hate the hexagonal San Martin logo, but I am a fan of it and I can't understand why the blue SN0039 model is nowhere to be found in the version with the nice hexagonal logo.
> 
> Any clue? would anyone in Europe be willing to get rid of their nasty SN0039?


People who don't mind it will simply... don't talk about it. They're OK with the current sitaution after all.
It's the people who hate those changes that complain the loudest,
Though they might in fact be the minority.
This is also the case in many other subjects (Seiko Prospex's X logo, big watches, the removal of headphone jacks in phones, etc).


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Triton9 said:


> So happy I didnt get maranez or tactical frog doxa homage and just keep wating. The perfect one is here and is very affordable. Solve the problem of tactical frog by having a workable timing bezel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So the bezel's inner 60 minute portion rotates as well? Nice! BTW, what's the outer bezel markings for? Tactical Frog's is a tachymeter, this one's marked in feet?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

[/QUOTE]


coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just ordered a San Martin SN020-G 39mm watch and I'm quite excited about this one! Sorry about all the pics I couldn't help myself
> View attachment 16129788
> 
> View attachment 16129792
> ...


It's a beaut though I'd prefer if they'd use the script "S" - from their logo - on the crown instead of what they are using.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Danilao said:


> Many members here hate the hexagonal San Martin logo, but I am a fan of it and I can't understand why the blue SN0039 model is nowhere to be found in the version with the nice hexagonal logo.
> 
> Any clue?


Probably because that opinion is popular.

Personally, I hated it initially, but I've come to see that on certain watches, like the 62mas for example, it works. I think if it has enough elbow room, it looks good. That being said, I'd always choose the script logo if given the choice.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I initially liked the SM hexagon on a dial, but now not so much. Prefer an applied ‘SAN MARTIN’ text.

I do very much like the hexagon on the clasp and crown.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Tsarli said:


> So the bezel's inner 60 minute portion rotates as well? Nice! BTW, what's the outer bezel markings for? Tactical Frog's is a tachymeter, this one's marked in feet?


The inner ring rotates too, though not separately from the outer ring. It is a No Decompression bezel. Outer ring tells you depth, inner ring tells you how long you can stay at that depth without having to take decompression stops on the way back up to the surface.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> They replied that the watch uses a China Pearl 2813 which I've never heard of. I assume it's just a cheap mass-produced unit? Anyway thanks for the tips ;-)


Best of Ali-Xpress?

Mingzhu (明珠) means "Pearl" in Chinese. Mingzhu movements are unbranded versions of Dixmont calibers, made in Guangzhou. Depending on who you believe, they are either made in the same factory as Dixmont, or they are just a knockoff manufacturer, possibly started by former DG employees.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> The best leather strap I found on AliExpress seems to be no longer available and I wish I bought more now. Looks like the shop is shut down too and it makes me wonder whether they were selling an actual brands straps on the sly because they did come in proper packaging and the quality was really high IMO.
> View attachment 16129558
> 
> These are the pics from their old product page when I bought them and the photos are accurate.
> ...


This any good? 
"The Hemsut Strap Store" 





Hemsut Straps Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller Hemsut Straps Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Received this BB58 homage from directly Pagani Design in China a few days ago... Spot my issue?
All the specs on the order page specified a Seiko NH35 movement, it was even in the title.
I spoke to them before I ordered, so asked why they didnt tell me then that they had no Seiko NH35 movements and they were using Miyota instead, the reply was "I forgot. Didnt know you would mind".
When I asked if they would pay for the return shipping they said no.
I have opened a case.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> The inner ring rotates too, though not separately from the outer ring. It is a No Decompression bezel. Outer ring tells you depth, inner ring tells you how long you can stay at that depth without having to take decompression stops on the way back up to the surface.


Best of all the date font is lume too... Its like expecting to get A+ but upgrade to A++.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

16610LV said:


> Received this BB58 homage from directly Pagani Design in China a few days ago... Spot my issue?
> All the specs on the order page specified a Seiko NH35 movement, it was even in the title.
> I spoke to them before I ordered, so asked why they didnt tell me then that they had no Seiko NH35 movements and they were using Miyota instead, the reply was "I forgot. Didnt know you would mind".
> When I asked if they would pay for the return shipping they said no.
> ...


Good you opened a case. It's the only way they start being honest. I'd demand like 30% off the watch in a partial refund.

I do still see a bunch of standard NH35 movements sold on Ali for the usual ~£35? 
Definitely a pain that they are harder to get though. Also means that if 10 years down the line I have to swap out a watch with NH35, it might be harder to find one. As much as people find them boring, they are basically the ultimate affordable movement.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> Best of all the date font is lume too... Its like expecting to get A+ but upgrade to A++.


Ah yes, lumed date is vital. The number of times I woke up in the middle of the night and needed to know what day it was...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Good you opened a case. It's the only way they start being honest. I'd demand like 30% off the watch in a partial refund.
> 
> I do still see a bunch of standard NH35 movements sold on Ali for the usual ~£35?
> Definitely a pain that they are harder to get though. Also means that if 10 years down the line I have to swap out a watch with NH35, it might be harder to find one. As much as people find them boring, they are basically the ultimate affordable movement.


There is a shortage at the moment because Seiko's Malaysian factory had to shutdown because of COVID. It's not a permanent situation.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

16610LV said:


> This any good?
> "The Hemsut Strap Store"
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, I've followed them and will have a look after work to see if I can find that strap. Thanks


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

16610LV said:


> Received this BB58 homage from directly Pagani Design in China a few days ago... Spot my issue?
> All the specs on the order page specified a Seiko NH35 movement, it was even in the title.
> When I asked if they would pay for the return shipping they said no.
> I have opened a case.
> View attachment 16130375


This substitution is disturbing.
Pagani's own site hasn't mentioned this substitution Pagani Design PD-1671 Blue "Black Bay"

Nor have three other main sellers on Aliexpress. Only Trendy Men's has 142.49US $ 81% OFF|2021 New PAGANI DESIGN BB58 Men's Watches Mechanical Watch For Men Luxury Automatic Watch Men NH35/8215 Waterproof Reloj Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress "Japan NH35 movement/MIYOTA 8215".

I reposted in Facebook Groups , suggesting this substitution might not be limited to PD-1671 Black Bay homage alone - it could potentially be expanded to any Pagani Design model currently including a NH35A movement.



16610LV said:


> I spoke to them before I ordered, so asked why they didnt tell me then that they had no Seiko NH35 movements and they were using Miyota instead, the reply was "I forgot. Didnt know you would mind".


The first reaction that went through my head was "cavalier" (and if you need a Chinese translation to communicate to sellers, it's "自把自为 ")

The second thoughts were the dispute language you can use - particularly to your Visa/Mastercard card issuer or to Paypal, these terms may get less traction with Aliexpress disputes:
- Not As Described (Visa Dispute Condition 13.3/Mastercard Chargeback Code 4853)
--- Citizen movement instead of Seiko
--- unidirectional winding instead of bidirectional winding
--- no hacking P.S.A.: Hacking has been added to the Miyota 82 series Cal.8215 - Standard Automatic - | Movements | MIYOTA MOVEMENT
--- 21 jewels not 24 jewels (I don't normally count jewels, but if I am going to have to make a Not As Described claim to a non-watch enthusiast bank (outsourced) employee, I'm going to throw every specification difference in the dispute form)
--- US$20 price difference on the component even in 2018 prices (see below)



john_marston said:


> Good you opened a case. It's the only way they start being honest. I'd demand like 30% off the watch in a partial refund.
> 
> I do still see a bunch of standard NH35 movements sold on Ali for the usual ~£35?
> Definitely a pain that they are harder to get though. Also means that if 10 years down the line I have to swap out a watch with NH35, it might be harder to find one. As much as people find them boring, they are basically the ultimate affordable movement.


2018 price difference is US$20 【Harry 專欄】平價機芯大對決 : Seiko NH35(4R35) vs Miyota 8215 vs Miyota 9015 - Link and Tag
I know some buyers wouldn't mind but I would be livid - bidirectional winding, and lack of hacking [strike]and handwinding[/strike] (only the Miyota 821A and 9015 movements have _hacking_?)

Perhaps we all should expect a Miyota 8215 movement substitution at this point, but (as mentioned in the FB post above) I hate to think the amount of disputes between buyers and sellers for orders already placed but not received.

P.S. when looking to see whether new Miyota 8215 has hacking and/or hand-winding, I noticed someone posted that this substitution happened on their PD-1661 a month ago already https://calibercorner.com/miyota-caliber-8215/ . He appeared to have been forewarned prior to ordering.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

16610LV said:


> Received this BB58 homage from directly Pagani Design in China a few days ago... Spot my issue?
> All the specs on the order page specified a Seiko NH35 movement, it was even in the title.
> I spoke to them before I ordered, so asked why they didnt tell me then that they had no Seiko NH35 movements and they were using Miyota instead, the reply was "I forgot. Didnt know you would mind".
> When I asked if they would pay for the return shipping they said no.
> ...





john_marston said:


> Good you opened a case. It's the only way they start being honest. I'd demand like 30% off the watch in a partial refund.





percysmith said:


> The second thoughts were the dispute language you can use - particularly to your Visa/Mastercard card issuer or to Paypal, these terms may get less traction with Aliexpress disputes:
> - Not As Described (Visa Dispute Condition 13.3/Mastercard Chargeback Code 4853)


One suggestion from the Pagani Facebook Group is to show Paypal your photo vs the photo from the product listing e.g.:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

This movement deception will definitely weed out the reputable manufacturers and sellers. 

I will not be ordering any watches for the foreseeable future until supply and honesty are reinstated. Fortunately I have a couple of spare movements.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

It's a beaut though I'd prefer if they'd use the script "S" - from their logo - on the crown instead of what they are using.
[/QUOTE]
Agreed! I'm not a fan of the $ sign crown.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Best of Ali-Xpress?
> 
> Mingzhu (明珠) means "Pearl" in Chinese. Mingzhu movements are unbranded versions of Dixmont calibers, made in Guangzhou. Depending on who you believe, they are either made in the same factory as Dixmont, or they are just a knockoff manufacturer, possibly started by former DG employees.


As usual a wealth of information! Thanks, Mate...


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I do still see a bunch of standard NH35 movements sold on Ali for the usual ~£35?
> Definitely a pain that they are harder to get though. Also means that if 10 years down the line I have to swap out a watch with NH35, it might be harder to find one. As much as people find them boring, they are basically the ultimate affordable movement.


[Deleted, Miyota 8215s are still USD 23.20 on Taobao]


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

percysmith said:


> One suggestion from the Pagani Facebook Group is to show Paypal your photo vs the photo from the product listing e.g.:


What's the suggested dispute route with steel case backs? On Ebay, opening an item disqualifies a claim; not sure about AE in that regard.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> What's the suggested dispute route with steel case backs? On Ebay, opening an item disqualifies a claim; not sure about AE in that regard.


(How many models have steel casebacks?)

Two thoughts come to mind

1. Send Paypal a video - you have to have another NH35A uninstalled or clear caseback movement on hand. Show the Pagani doesn't hack but the NH35A is supposed to. This is not as prima facie case as a Pagani clear caseback.

2. Take off the caseback anyway, filming yourself as you do so. Not As Described is independent of the warranty, they simply didn't deliver the product they promised, you're not claiming the warranty, nor should voiding the warranty be relevant for the Not As Described claim if you can prove the latter by voiding the warranty.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

percysmith said:


> The second thoughts were the dispute language you can use - particularly to your Visa/Mastercard card issuer or to Paypal, these terms may get less traction with Aliexpress disputes:
> - Not As Described (Visa Dispute Condition 13.3/Mastercard Chargeback Code 4853)
> --- Citizen movement instead of Seiko
> --- unidirectional winding instead of bidirectional winding
> ...


UPDATE - The Miyota 8215 does not hack. Some Miyota 821A movements featured hacking in the past couple of years, but now the Miyota 821A has been removed from the Miyota site. The new *Miyota 8315* calibers add hacking ("Stop Second Device") to the 8215 design, and *increase Power Reserve to 60 hours*. The 8315 will replace the 821A, as the decorated Miyota 8 Series. It fills in the gap between the standard 82xx calibers "Standards Automatics", and the Miyota 9 Series "Premium Automatics".

BTW - All Miyota 8 Series movement have featured hand winding. Miyota's unidirectional auto winding has been shown to be just as efficient as Seiko's bi-directional "magic lever" system, but the unidirectional winding modules are louder.

*Miyota 8315 (*available in silver or gilt/gold)


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

T


HoustonReal said:


> UPDATE - The Miyota 8215 does not hack. Some Miyota 821A movements featured hacking in the past couple of years, but now the Miyota 821A has been removed from the Miyota site. The new *Miyota 8315* calibers add hacking ("Stop Second Device") to the 8215 design.
> 
> BTW - All Miyota 8 Series movements have featured hand winding. Miyota's unidirectional auto winding has been shown to be just as efficient as Seiko's bi-directional "magic lever" system, but the unidirectional winding modules are louder.


Thanks, man! I've often wondered this as I have seen conflicting reports from various YT channels...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

The Corgeut Railmaster with the Seagull 8215 option is that a hacking movement or is it the Miyota only?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The Corgeut Railmaster with the Seagull 8215 option is that a hacking movement or is it the Miyota only?


All Sea-Gull ST16/TY28 and Chinese 2813-style movements, hack and hand wind. The Sea-Gull ST17 series had to trade away hacking for the small seconds complication. The Sea-Gull ST16 and ST17 movements utilize a "Magic Lever" bidirectional winding system, like Seiko.

The less common, but similarly priced Hangzhou 2 Series, is based on the old Seiko 7009A, but also added hacking and hand winding to that base design.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Ok


HoustonReal said:


> All Sea-Gull ST16/TY28 and Chinese 2813-style movements, hack and hand wind. The Sea-Gull ST17 series had to trade away hacking for the small seconds complication. The Sea-Gull ST16 and ST17 movements utilize a "Magic Lever" bidirectional winding system, like Seiko.
> 
> The less common, but similarly priced Hangzhou 2 Series, is based on the old Seiko 7009A, but also added hacking and hand winding to that base design.


Ok thanks, I was hoping it was.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> The Corgeut Railmaster with the Seagull 8215 option is that a hacking movement or is it the Miyota only?





HoustonReal said:


> All Sea-Gull ST16/TY28 and Chinese 2813-style movements, hack and hand wind. The Sea-Gull ST17 series had to trade away hacking for the small seconds complication. The Sea-Gull ST16 and ST17 movements utilize a "Magic Lever" bidirectional winding system, like Seiko.
> 
> The less common, but similarly priced Hangzhou 2 Series, is based on the old Seiko 7009A, but also added hacking and hand winding to that base design.


Just tested on my Corgeut Railmaster with Seagull ST16 and I can confirm: it hacks.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Techme said:


> This movement deception will definitely weed out the reputable manufacturers and sellers.
> 
> I will not be ordering any watches for the foreseeable future until supply and honesty are reinstated. Fortunately I have a couple of spare movements.


My thoughts exactly... This was my 4th PD watch... No more after this.


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> What's the suggested dispute route with steel case backs? On Ebay, opening an item disqualifies a claim; not sure about AE in that regard.


The Miyota I received does not hack, also the date is changed by turning the crown clockwise (the NH35 date is changed by turning the crown anti-clockwise).


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> Ah yes, lumed date is vital. The number of times I woke up in the middle of the night and needed to know what day it was...


If they had a lumed feature telling me where I was when I woke up in the middle of the night, I would be all over it.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> UPDATE - The Miyota 8215 does not hack. Some Miyota 821A movements featured hacking in the past couple of years, but now the Miyota 821A has been removed from the Miyota site. The new *Miyota 8315* calibers add hacking ("Stop Second Device") to the 8215 design, and *increase Power Reserve to 60 hours*. The 8315 will replace the 821A, as the decorated Miyota 8 Series. It fills in the gap between the standard 82xx calibers "Standards Automatics", and the Miyota 9 Series "Premium Automatics".
> 
> BTW - All Miyota 8 Series movement have featured hand winding. Miyota's unidirectional auto winding has been shown to be just as efficient as Seiko's bi-directional "magic lever" system, but the unidirectional winding modules are louder.
> 
> ...


There was a vendor of the Corgeut Railmaster some time ago that offered hacking 821A movements, and I picked one up. Very accurate time piece, within a few seconds a day. He was not on AliExpress, and if anyone is interested in seeing whether they are still available you could search this forum, as there was a discussion on it.








CORGEUT Fashion Casual Automatic Watch Japan Miyota movement Luminous Hand


CORGEUT Fashion Casual Automatic Watch Japan Miyota movement Luminous Hand




manbuworld.com




Ok, this was it, no idea if the ones he is selling now are still hacking.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Got my ET 'king Seiko' in the post (5 days faster than the expected date which was nice).

it is indeed quite stunning. Specs, price, QC, and dimensions are all pretty perfect for a watch like this. Without a doubt a true 'best of AliExpress'. The strap is also a lot better than your average faux croc strap from Ali.

My only critique would be in design, in that the hands (and indices) kind of disappear into the dial sometimes into a big shiny metal blob. Idk about the indices but I think the hands would be an easy fix with a line through the middle (like on a KS 45-7001) or with this style of Seiko hands below, which never really 'disappear' due to one side always getting definition:








maybe nitpicky for an Ali watch, but shows I hold it to a high standard. I thought it would smash an old Seiko like this but I'm not sure it does.

The blued second hand really pops though, which is super nice.
Might do an in-depth review later on

*just realised the original has sharp black lines on the indices too. Definitely helps give it definition against the dial, which the ET lacks. If they did a version 3 of this watch with this that would be 10/10


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

AliExpress is pushing me to buy more watches, and has prompted me with a list of "top ranking watches". Number three in the list was this Chinese Airforce Watch. I was a bit suspicious of the authenticity, until I saw it comes with a toy airplane 









165.97US $ 50% OFF|Chinese Air Force Automatic Watches Men Military Sports Men's Mechanical Watch Vintage Pilot Wristwatches 42mm Luminous Sapphire - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Got my ET 'king Seiko' in the post (5 days faster than the expected date which was nice).
> 
> it is indeed quite stunning. Specs, price, QC, and dimensions are all pretty perfect for a watch like this. Without a doubt a true 'best of AliExpress'. The strap is also a lot better than your average faux croc strap from Ali.
> 
> ...


OK fine










Get this Seiko homage then:


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

percysmith said:


> Get this Seiko homage then:
> 
> View attachment 16131615


Nice. Maybe during the next Ali sale if they have some good coupons

(you make a point that a black dial version of the ET would probably solve this for me too)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> AliExpress is pushing me to buy more watches, and has prompted me with a list of "top ranking watches". Number three in the list was this Chinese Airforce Watch. I was a bit suspicious of the authenticity, until I saw it comes with a toy airplane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're basically getting a free watch when you buy the plane.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Finally got round to modding the Corgeut Speedy V1 (another one). Some time ago I converted the speedy into what I called the Cortavia by just replacing the insert into a glass domed namoki one with the spectre flavour:











































Today's task was more ambitiius because it involved changing the hands as well. The idea was to arrive at some vintagey omegaesque kinda thing with a steel insert. I'm pretty happy how it turned out but I wish the hour hand was even broader. I set it to a magical ten-past-ten to give it a more professional flavour and to hide some inaccuracies 



















































What do you guys think? V1, Cortavia or Omegeut?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Don't see a lot of talk on this one but it's a beauty. Any interest in a comparison against the Steeldive SD1970?


----------



## Texas Loan Ranger (Apr 19, 2021)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Checked out the Heindallr NTTD and it's almost double the price of the Pagani! Looks like a more faithful reproduction though.


I have one in hand as well as a pd-1682 pagani- the heimdallr imo justifies the cost due to the quality as well as it being a real titanium watch vs stainless. As someone who owns both that's my feedback.

At the end of the day both of these as well as many other Chinese mechanicals are homage watches but not replicas. I haven't seen any omega stamps or fake omega branding on the watch, nor would I buy one that did. That would be a replica.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> BTW - All Miyota 8 Series movement have featured hand winding. Miyota's unidirectional auto winding has been shown to be just as efficient as Seiko's bi-directional "magic lever" system, but the unidirectional winding modules are louder.


My bad. Have been told in Pagani Design FB Group that Miyota 8215 hand winds but does not hack also.

I was looking at the Citizen Calibre 8310 yesterday, in connection to this CITIZEN WATCH . It seems very similar to the Miyota 8315 you've just described (60 hours power reserve, has hacking as well as hand-winding) - is it just in-house/external movement supply branding like 4R35/NH35?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> If they did a version 3 of this watch with this that would be 10/10


Speaking of ET versions, if someone has a V1 (smaller case and a dial with date window, see picture below) and willing to sell it, message me.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

JojX said:


> Finally got round to modding the Corgeut Speedy V1 (another one). Some time ago I converted the speedy into what I called the Cortavia by just replacing the insert into a glass domed namoki one with the spectre flavour:
> View attachment 16131688
> View attachment 16131689
> View attachment 16131690
> ...


Omega-yoghurt gets my vote, I love that steel bezel.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

nyonya said:


> Don't see a lot of talk on this one but it's a beauty. Any interest in a comparison against the Steeldive SD1970?
> 
> View attachment 16131739


If I recall, there is a vid on YouTube where someone has compared the San Martin and Steeldive Willard homages in black. I'd be curious to know how the blue compares between the two, if you have both? Thinking of picking one up in blue at some point but I can't decide if I should swing for the SM or just get the Steeldive.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 16131741


38mm Seestern 62MAS?
What do you think of it?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> This movement deception will definitely weed out the reputable manufacturers and sellers.
> 
> I will not be ordering any watches for the foreseeable future until supply and honesty are reinstated. Fortunately I have a couple of spare movements.


What improvement are they willing to make when customers still order (?)
Yes, ...but they know you Can ;=)


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> 38mm Seestern 62MAS?
> What do you think of it?


I will receive mine soon, I think it is the perfect watch....


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
I need a new strap but saw i have no coupons : Are there any select coupons or ali codes available at the moment ?
Do you have them from the Ali site or from a good site somewhere ? (this coupon game is kindoff unclear to me, & i'm not a new client so can't use the 3$ one)
Thanks


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

alec_kojro said:


> I will receive mine soon, I think it is the perfect watch....


Just wish they had a bracelet for it.

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> 38mm Seestern 62MAS?
> What do you think of it?





alec_kojro said:


> I will receive mine soon, I think it is the perfect watch....


Doesn't Armida already make a 38mm 62MAS ARMIDA WATCHES ?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mrwomble said:


> Omega-yoghurt gets my vote, I love that steel bezel.


So Youghurt be thy name in the name of the seven.

or Yorgheut?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

I missed out on a UK stock Heimdallr Capt. Willard homage last week. Maybe it was a blessing as it allowed me to carry out a lot of homework over that time. During my research, I found Retangula Rdunae and fell head over heels. My head said stick with the Heimdallr its cheaper and has a bracelet (I HATE straps) but my heart won out. So picked up a Retangula Rdunae version earlier today, again UK stock.

Now, if anyone can point me in the direction of a decent quality and suitable steel bracelet from AliEx, I’d be grateful.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

kenls said:


> I missed out on a UK stock Heimdallr Capt. Willard homage last week. Maybe it was a blessing as it allowed me to carry out a lot of homework over that time. During my research, I found Retangula Rdunae and fell head over heels. My head said stick with the Heimdallr its cheaper and has a bracelet (I HATE straps) but my heart won out. So picked up a Retangula Rdunae version earlier today, again UK stock.
> 
> Now, if anyone can point me in the direction of a decent quality and suitable steel bracelet from AliEx, I'd be grateful.


Where do you order UK stock?


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

@Shanghai

eBay, but it was the same seller that has this site. His eBay price was/is slightly cheaper.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

kenls said:


> I missed out on a UK stock Heimdallr Capt. Willard homage last week. Maybe it was a blessing as it allowed me to carry out a lot of homework over that time. During my research, I found Retangula Rdunae and fell head over heels. My head said stick with the Heimdallr its cheaper and has a bracelet (I HATE straps) but my heart won out. So picked up a Retangula Rdunae version earlier today, again UK stock.
> 
> Now, if anyone can point me in the direction of a decent quality and suitable steel bracelet from AliEx, I'd be grateful.


Which colorway? Please post pix upon arrival!


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

johnmichael said:


> Which colorway? Please post pix upon arrival!


I opted for the "Black", centre in this shot










I will post a shot or two of mine when it arrives.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

percysmith said:


> Doesn't Armida already make a 38mm 62MAS ARMIDA WATCHES ?


Honestly this is a bit overpriced


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Bloom said:


> Just wish they had a bracelet for it.
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


I think FiftyFour offer ones with bracelet?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

kenls said:


> @Shanghai
> 
> eBay, but it was the same seller that has this site. His eBay price was/is slightly cheaper.


Thanks, I like the bronze watch. But I'm looking for the new san martin SM.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

JojX said:


> Finally got round to modding the Corgeut Speedy V1 (another one). Some time ago I converted the speedy into what I called the Cortavia by just replacing the insert into a glass domed namoki one with the spectre flavour:
> View attachment 16131688
> View attachment 16131689
> View attachment 16131690
> ...


This looks fantastic! Love the bezel insert and broad arrow hands. It doesn't look like a mod at all. Enjoy.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Techme said:


> This looks fantastic! Love the bezel insert and broad arrow hands. It doesn't look like a mod at all. Enjoy.


Thank you! That means a lot to me. Funny thing is that the insert and the hands cost a tad more than the watch itself. And I'm not best pleased with the hands, esp the hour hand. Cleaned the dial and the hands with a blower and rodico and it seems I've got a new beater ?


----------



## slcbbrown (Nov 12, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> I agree that the black with red line looks great, but if you could find one with a white line too, I think it looks even better.
> 
> View attachment 16101117


I think cheapestnato has a version of that strap-- don't know sizes.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

JojX said:


> Thank you! That means a lot to me. Funny thing is that the insert and the hands cost a tad more than the watch itself. And I'm not best pleased with the hands, esp the hour hand. Cleaned the dial and the hands with a blower and rodico and it seems I've got a new beater


So, does this VK63 use the same hour and minute hands as, say an NH35?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> If I recall, there is a vid on YouTube where someone has compared the San Martin and Steeldive Willard homages in black. I'd be curious to know how the blue compares between the two, if you have both? Thinking of picking one up in blue at some point but I can't decide if I should swing for the SM or just get the Steeldive.


You're right, I did find a video comparing the two. Some quick thoughts:

1) The San Martin, even though it measures at the same thickness as the Steeldive, wears thinner/closer to the wrist as some of that thickness is a domed crystal - the Steeldive is a flat crystal. I also believe the caseback protrudes a little less on the San Martin.








(San Martin is on the right)

2) The Steeldive wears visually smaller as it has the minute markers on the dial - not on the chapter ring as the San Martin. That said, I think they both look fine on my ~6.5" wrist.
3) The bezel action is nice on both, but the San Martin is quieter/smoother. The Steeldive does have a fully lumed bezel which is cool. The markers on the bezel are larger/bolder on the San Martin.
4) The larger crown on the San Martin is definitely easier to use.

Since the ones I have are both blue - yes there is a big difference in the colors. The Steeldive is a bright, almost sky blue, with strong sunburst. The San Martin is a midnight blue with a more subdued sunburst. I can't say one is better than the other, depends on what you're looking for.

I think I'll likely be selling the Steeldive and picking up another bright dial diver as a more summery watch.

This is clearly not the best photo, and indoor lighting, but I think you can see what I mean with the color difference.


----------



## o_massana (Sep 21, 2021)

JojX said:


> Finally got round to modding the Corgeut Speedy V1 (another one). Some time ago I converted the speedy into what I called the Cortavia by just replacing the insert into a glass domed namoki one with the spectre flavour:
> View attachment 16131688
> View attachment 16131689
> View attachment 16131690
> ...


Omegeut! Nice bezel


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> So, does this VK63 use the same hour and minute hands as, say an NH35?


Yep. And eta 2824 hands fit as well 
It's the chrono hand that's different (0.32mm vs 0.21mm nh35/6 sec hand).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> AliExpress is pushing me to buy more watches, and has prompted me with a list of "top ranking watches". Number three in the list was this Chinese Airforce Watch. I was a bit suspicious of the authenticity, until I saw it comes with a toy airplane
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's ironic that a watch, celebrating the Chinese technological achievement of China creating a 5th Generation, stealth fighter, uses a Japanese movement. Then again, the Chengdu J020 is not a true 5th Gen fighter, since it lacks the correct engines to supercruise, and its stealth capabilities are debatable..... Also, to sell this watch to people in China, it probably needs a Miyota movement, since very few Chinese consumers are willing to buy watches at this price point with Chinese movements.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> If I recall, there is a vid on YouTube where someone has compared the San Martin and Steeldive Willard homages in black. I'd be curious to know how the blue compares between the two, if you have both? Thinking of picking one up in blue at some point but I can't decide if I should swing for the SM or just get the Steeldive.


I don't have a San Martin, but the sunburst effect on the blue Steeldive is stunning, and all the blues match (dial, bezel and chapter ring)!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

nyonya said:


> You're right, I did find a video comparing the two. Some quick thoughts:
> 
> 1) The San Martin, even though it measures at the same thickness as the Steeldive, wears thinner/closer to the wrist as some of that thickness is a domed crystal - the Steeldive is a flat crystal. I also believe the caseback protrudes a little less on the San Martin.
> View attachment 16132851
> ...


Many thanks nyonya, much appreciated! Still tough to choose between them.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't have a San Martin, but the sunburst effect on the blue Steeldive is stunning, and all the blues match (dial, bezel and chapter ring)!


This is what's making me lean towards the Steeldive. I think I also prefer the printed minute track. Thanks HR.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not sure if I am turning into a "watch snob" but I noticed I reach for my San Martin watches more than just about any other AliEx brand that I own. Today, I am wearing their vintage "Submariner" (cough, cough). I hate fake watches, and that word on the dial does make me cringe sometimes. Otherwise, I love the way it looks.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> You're right, I did find a video comparing the two. Some quick thoughts:
> 
> 1) The San Martin, even though it measures at the same thickness as the Steeldive, wears thinner/closer to the wrist as some of that thickness is a domed crystal - the Steeldive is a flat crystal. I also believe the caseback protrudes a little less on the San Martin.
> View attachment 16132851
> ...


That's weird, because my blue Steeldive Willard looks more like the Addiesdive, in that the dial matches the bezel color, and has no Burple look at all.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

FYI - While the TMI NH35A and Seiko Epson YN55A seem like the same basic movement, there are a few differences.


JewelsPower ReserveAccuracy RatingMade in*YN55A*2240 hours-25 to +35 seconds per dayJapan*NH35A*2441+ hours-20 to +40 seconds per dayJapan and Malaysia


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

both are well done & handsomely modded. like the *cortavia* better.


JojX said:


> Finally got round to modding the Corgeut Speedy V1 (another one). Some time ago I converted the speedy into what I called the Cortavia by just replacing the insert into a glass domed namoki one with the spectre flavour:
> View attachment 16131688
> View attachment 16131689
> View attachment 16131690
> ...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if I am turning into a "watch snob" but I noticed I reach for my San Martin watches more than just about any other AliEx brand that I own. Today, I am wearing their vintage "Submariner" (cough, cough). I hate fake watches, and that word on the dial does make me cringe sometimes. Otherwise, I love the way it looks.
> 
> View attachment 16133244


Interesting, you got a very early version that was pulled. I like it!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

While I love Chinese watches, sometimes I need a break and today is one of those. After this brief respite, back to Chinese watches. Like Springy, I too have a penchant for San Martin and while I've never had a SteelDive, I'm getting close. They are intriguing more and more but which one? In the meantime:


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> That's weird, because my blue Steeldive Willard looks more like the Addiesdive, in that the dial matches the bezel color, and has no Burple look at all.


Houston, what is the difference between Addiesdive and Steeldive? I have read where they are made in the same factory but there must be some real tangible difference/s? Other than just cost-----colors, lume, quality, etc.?????? Anyone else out there who can and would like to shed some light on this? For some reason, I am partial to the name Steeldive but that is irrational if they are essentially one and the same! Forgive me if I've brought up an old worn out subject but this is one where I am naive.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> That's weird, because my blue Steeldive Willard looks more like the Addiesdive, in that the dial matches the bezel color, and has no Burple look at all.


I think the Addiesdive and Steeldive Willards are identical watches.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Got my ET 'king Seiko' in the post (5 days faster than the expected date which was nice).
> 
> it is indeed quite stunning. Specs, price, QC, and dimensions are all pretty perfect for a watch like this. Without a doubt a true 'best of AliExpress'. The strap is also a lot better than your average faux croc strap from Ali.
> 
> ...


It looks like Heimdallr wants some of that Escapement Time action. Unfortunately, their pricing ($169 USD) seems a bit high considering the Miyota 8215 movement and hardened mineral crystal.


















169.0US $ 35% OFF|HEIMDALLR Luxury Men's Watch White Dial Classical Watch Mineral Glass Miyota 8215 Automatic Movement Men's Mechanical Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $34.30 | NEW Bracelet for Phylida Moonwatch (Female end links)
24.1US $ |NEW Bracelet for Phylida Moonwatch (Female end links)|Watchbands| - AliExpress

Just found out Phylida are selling a female end link Speedmaster bracelet. Got one


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> AU $34.30 | NEW Bracelet for Phylida Moonwatch (Female end links)
> 24.1US $ |NEW Bracelet for Phylida Moonwatch (Female end links)|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> 
> Just found out Phylida are selling a female end link Speedmaster bracelet. Got one


That's a great find. It will make the moonies and tin tins much more wearable on smaller wrists.

Quick Update: I just bought the last one in stock. And somehow got a 20% off discount, which was a nice surprise. Thanks again for the find.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like Heimdallr wants some of that Escapement Time action. Unfortunately, their pricing ($169 USD) seems a bit high considering the Miyota 8215 movement and hardened mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 16133448
> 
> ...


Seen that Heimdallr too. Definitely one of the nicer Ali dress watches. Though the ET King Seiko homage offers better value for money, as you say.

However, the ET KS just doesn't do it for me. I was trying to pinpoint what it is, but sometimes you just don't like it on wrist even if the specs/dimensions/quality is all spot on. Probably the highest rated AliExpress watch ever, with 5.0/5.0 after hundreds of reviews, and quality is superb, but it just ain't for me.

Will put it on eBay when it inevitably goes out of stock again and try and get my money back.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like Heimdallr wants some of that Escapement Time action. Unfortunately, their pricing ($169 USD) seems a bit high considering the Miyota 8215 movement and hardened mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 16133448
> 
> ...


I think that's actually a really old (maybe even discontinued?) model. I remember seeing it at least a year ago, but was put off by the movement and crystal. Could be that a few sellers are selling off old stock. I would be surprised if Heimdallr did a reissue without upgrading the specs.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> I think the Addiesdive and Steeldive Willards are identical watches.


I think that's probably true. I was just commenting that my Steeldive didn't look like the one pictured, and more closely resembled the Addies. It's possible they updated the parts, so all the blue shades match, on both Addiesdive and Steeldive watches..


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Seen that Heimdallr too. Definitely one of the nicer Ali dress watches. Though the ET King Seiko homage offers better value for money, as you say.
> 
> However, the ET KS just doesn't do it for me. I was trying to pinpoint what it is, but sometimes you just don't like it on wrist even if the specs/dimensions/quality is all spot on. Probably the highest rated AliExpress watch ever, with 5.0/5.0 after hundreds of reviews, and quality is superb, but it just ain't for me.
> 
> Will put it on eBay when it inevitably goes out of stock again and try and get my money back.


I just see it in pictures, and for some reason can't get excited. I HATE the brand text. As someone commented earlier, I would prefer hands that sloped away from a central crease.

It's strange, because I love most Seiko watches, and kick myself for not getting a Reef Tiger RGA818 "Grand Reef", when they were closing them out for about $100 each. They are almost the same look.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

<Rant>
Well, despite my better judgment (what an exaggeration) I bought a Pagani Non-Design Daytona with "meteorite" dial.
Unfortunately, the watch arrived with a broken chronograph module and the seller "PAGANI DESIGN AliExpress-Official Store" is non-responsive.
This is my second broken Pagani and the score is 2-2 which is not exactly in favor of the customer). The first had a fooked NH35 which I'm still trying to source a year later (and 4 liar sellers on Fleabay and Aliexpress that sell shaite they don't have).
I'm done believing that it's just "bad luck" with this brand - too many out there complain about erratic quality so I consider the risk too frustrating to play the lottery.

It's not a question of money (after all it was just 62$) but rather the realization that Pagani is representative for the current state of the Chinese "middle of the road" watch production. There are better brands and it's worth paying the extra cash to get something you can actually enjoy wearing.

As far as the watch is concerned, I'd say for those who are looking to "score" one :

absolutely not worth more than 65$
the dial is not exactly as in the couple of YouTube videos I've found, it's shiny with a metallic look, unlike my Zelos meteorite dial
case finishing is so-so
rubber band is soft but looks and feels cheap.
packaging is..non-existent : the watch arrived in the Pagani cardboard box, within a plastic bag with no padding, hence the box got slightly damaged.

A few pics before I send it back (likely at my expense):
















A word to "Jason watch guy" from YouTube - if he hangs out here : mate, no idea why you were so excited and selling this watch so hard to your viewers.

</Rant>


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Chinese customer service 101 just ignore the issue for as long as possible then say you will be fired if a claim is filed........


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> I just see it in pictures, and for some reason can't get excited. I HATE the brand text. As someone commented earlier, I would prefer hands that sloped away from a central crease.
> 
> It's strange, because I love most Seiko watches, and kick myself for not getting a Reef Tiger RGA818 "Grand Reef", when they were closing them out for about $100 each. They are almost the same look.
> 
> ...


Eh, to be fair, one buys that GS for the dial and the case finish and the movement and whatnot.
The case shape and index arrangement is nothing special or uncommon.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Hi friends, i m looking for a coupon over 100€.

If someone have i appreciate a lot


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> It looks like Heimdallr wants some of that Escapement Time action. Unfortunately, their pricing ($169 USD) seems a bit high considering the Miyota 8215 movement and hardened mineral crystal.
> 
> View attachment 16133448
> 
> ...


I thought the whole buzz about the ET watches was because of the case shape? This is nice enough but a very generic case, nowhere near as interesting.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> Hi friends, i m looking for a coupon over 100€.
> 
> If someone have i appreciate a lot


Do you mean a coupon that gives you a discount if you spend more than 100 euro? Or a coupon that gives you a 100 euro discount on whatever you spend?

And, with a specific seller? Or across the whole of AliExpress?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I just see it in pictures, and for some reason can't get excited. I HATE the brand text. As someone commented earlier, I would prefer hands that sloped away from a central crease.
> 
> It's strange, because I love most Seiko watches, and kick myself for not getting a Reef Tiger RGA818 "Grand Reef", when they were closing them out for about $100 each. They are almost the same look.
> 
> ...


You mean like this one? Only, mine is silver and rose gold.









And yes, I paid $99


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you mean a coupon that gives you a discount if you spend more than 100 euro? Or a coupon that gives you a 100 euro discount on whatever you spend?
> 
> And, with a specific seller? Or across the whole of AliExpress?


I want to buy a titanium case for a casio. It costs 130€ that s why i m looking for a coupon code


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> I want to buy a titanium case for a casio. It costs 130€ that s why i m looking for a coupon code


So you want a 100 euro discount code, meaning you would only have to pay 30 euro?

I have never seen a coupon offering that level of discount. The best I got from a single coupon was 50% off anything, but that was seriously rare.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

No i want a 7€ or 10€ coupon to reduce to 120€ for exemple


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

how long do aliexpress watch usually last?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Another daylight shot, this is the color most of the time I'd say.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

DarkAllen said:


> how long do aliexpress watch usually last?


That's a question that has many answers... 
Depends on what you're buying. Buy a quality brand, take good care of it, and make sure the movement can be easily serviced or replaced, it could last you 30 years.

Buy a 5 dollar piece of plastic, it might last you 5 months...

Too vague of a question....


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

junkCollector said:


> That's a question that has many answers...
> Depends on what you're buying. Buy a quality brand, take good care of it, and make sure the movement can be easily serviced or replaced, it could last you 30 years.
> 
> Buy a 5 dollar piece of plastic, it might last you 5 months...
> ...


sorry should of clarify - something like 80-120 range? What are some good brands on aliexpress?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

DarkAllen said:


> sorry should of clarify - something like 80-120 range? What are some good brands on aliexpress?


I don't think we really know what the very long term quality will be like. Some of the better brands in that price range include Cadisen, Pagani Design, Steeldive, Addiesdive, and Phylida.

Moving upmarket are Heimdallr, Cronos, and San Martin.

I am sure that I am missing many other brands. Those were just top of mind.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Oooh, hello there.

Stainless, sapphire, 39mm, NH35 movement, 200m water resistance. Comes with polished or brushed case options ... you gotta go brushed with a watch like this, I would think.









74.9US $ 30% OFF|39mm Diver Men's Watch NH35A/PT5000 Green Lume 200m Waterproof Sapphire Glass Black Dial Leather Strap Polished/Brushed Bezel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

DarkAllen said:


> how long do aliexpress watch usually last?


Depends. I don't see why the $100+ watches with NH35 or Miyota can't last as long as any micro brand or entry Seiko (which are also made in China). They don't use some magic formula to make them last long. Some of these Chinese watches are well built.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

jhdscript said:


> No i want a 7€ or 10€ coupon to reduce to 120€ for exemple


Use the add-on "Cently," which tries coupons at checkout. Or ask the seller. Sometimes they have them ready to give; I've also been given coupons baked just for me.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Ipse said:


> <Rant>A word to "Jason watch guy" from YouTube - if he hangs out here : mate, no idea why you were so excited and selling this watch so hard to your viewers.</Rant>


He plugged a watch that paid Youtube reviewers for review Watches on YouTube, what channels do you like? . I also just noticed Perth Watch also plugged the watch so I am now wary of him too.

But then again in defence of Jason The Watch Guy he also provided the Pagani Design review of the PD-1690 that dissuaded me from buying Best of Ali-Xpress?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> Moving upmarket are Heimdallr, Cronos, and San Martin.


Merkur belongs in this >$120 upmarket category also.


----------



## kioshi (Apr 11, 2014)

Anyone got this "Tiffany Blue" Bliger? The stock photos are bad, can't tell how close the blue is to the Oyster Perpetual.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DarkAllen said:


> sorry should of clarify - something like 80-120 range? What are some good brands on aliexpress?


If you are spending over $50, the answer is usually measured in years. An Addiesdive or Steeldive watch will get you an NH35A movement, sapphire crystal, and really good Swiss lume.









449.95US $ |Fashion Business GUANQIN Men's Watch Mechanical Automatic Watch Day Movement 30M Waterproof Sapphire Luminous Stainless Steel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













80.83US $ 53% OFF|Cadisen New Men Mechanical Watch Olive Green Palm Motif Dial Top Brand Luxury Automatic Watch 100m Waterproof Gift Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













113.99US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen Men Business Automatic Mechanical Watches Brand Luxury Leather Man Wrist Watch Male Clock Relogio Masculino Miyota 9015 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I even own a $30 Cadisen quartz watch that will last a very long time, with just a battery change every few years. It is made out of tungsten carbide, with a sapphire crystal.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Ipse said:


> the watch arrived with a broken chronograph module


Just out of curiosity: what is wrong with the chrono module? This is the first time I'm hearing of problems with the movement in this watch.


----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)

Here is some quick & dirty phone snaps of the Seestern sub 300 on 6.5 inch wrist for those interested.



















I can see myself picking up the orange in the near future


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Put the Yorgheut on an addies flieger bracelet to give it a more industrial touch. Not the perfect fit but I'm ok with it. I'll also brush all the polished surfaces. I won't be tormenting you with this beauty any longer, promise.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dtn8 said:


> Here is some quick & dirty phone snaps of the Seestern sub 300 on 6.5 inch wrist for those interested.
> 
> View attachment 16135022
> 
> ...


I think I have to sell the other kidney. I'm wanting it!!!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ipse said:


> Well, despite my better judgment (what an exaggeration) I bought a Pagani Non-Design Daytona with "meteorite" dial.
> Unfortunately, the watch arrived with a broken chronograph module and the seller "PAGANI DESIGN AliExpress-Official Store" is non-responsive.
> This is my second broken Pagani and the score is 2-2 which is not exactly in favor of the customer). The first had a fooked NH35 which I'm still trying to source a year later (and 4 liar sellers on Fleabay and Aliexpress that sell shaite they don't have).
> I'm done believing that it's just "bad luck" with this brand - too many out there complain about erratic quality so I consider the risk too frustrating to play the lottery.
> ...


How's the crooked 6 o'clock applied marker!


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Techme said:


> How's the crooked 6 o'clock applied marker!


Most of the markers are applied either crooked, or out of alignment with the minute marks on the dial. That watch is a hot mess... Im glad I talked myself out of buying one of those.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Techme said:


> How's the crooked 6 o'clock applied marker!


Oof. Can't unsee that now.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> ANOTHER new pagani...this time an IWC homage in white, black, or Blue
> 
> 
> 
> ...






























Screw-down crown, well machined. NH35 is unusually accurate, I haven't timed it yet. No lume. Strap is plastic crap. IMO not bad for $85. What is this supposed to be an homage to?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Every day (almost) I seem to get an email from AliExpress telling me that the Phylida Tin Tin that I wanted is back in stock with a product link. I follow the link getting all excited only to find that it is still out of stock. What kind of Chinese torture is this?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Londo Mollari said:


> View attachment 16135359
> 
> 
> View attachment 16135362
> ...


IWC Portuguese


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Ipse said:


> <Rant>
> Well, despite my better judgment (what an exaggeration) I bought a Pagani Non-Design Daytona with "meteorite" dial.
> Unfortunately, the watch arrived with a broken chronograph module and the seller "PAGANI DESIGN AliExpress-Official Store" is non-responsive.
> </Rant>


Did Pagani get a bad batch of VK63s Facebook Groups ?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Dtn8 said:


> Here is some quick & dirty phone snaps of the Seestern sub 300 on 6.5 inch wrist for those interested.
> 
> View attachment 16135022
> 
> ...


That mother of pearl dial looks great!!

Sent from a van down by the river&#8230;


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Every day (almost) I seem to get an email from AliExpress telling me that the Phylida Tin Tin that I wanted is back in stock with a product link. I follow the link getting all excited only to find that it is still out of stock. What kind of Chinese torture is this?


Are you totally unaware that proper etiquette is to buy other watches while waiting?


----------



## marmaladecorgi (Feb 11, 2017)

kenls said:


> I opted for the "Black", centre in this shot
> 
> View attachment 16132156
> 
> ...


I have got the grey. Nice watch, but word to the wise - a gentle upward tug on the bezel, and the whole damn thing pops right off, and you will never be able to seat it back properly again. Unlike a Seiko, the Retangula bezels aren't locked in. They are merely held in place with a weak tension spring.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up @marmaladecorgi , I'll be gentle with him.


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> IWC Portuguese


Thanks to the pandemic I've had to postpone cataract surgery, but to my dimmed vision it looks like a Laco Valencia. The details are cruder and they forgot to lume the dial, but those are bagatelles!









Thanks to Laco Pforzheim for the photo!


----------



## WatchMa4 (Feb 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> Put the Yorgheut on an addies flieger bracelet to give it a more industrial touch. Not the perfect fit but I'm ok with it. I'll also brush all the polished surfaces. I won't be tormenting you with this beauty any longer, promise.
> View attachment 16135125
> View attachment 16135126
> View attachment 16135127
> ...


Thats pretty cool.
What kinds of hands do you used?


----------



## thatmofo (Jul 6, 2020)

Londo Mollari said:


> Thanks to the pandemic I've had to postpone cataract surgery, but to my dimmed vision it looks like a Laco Valencia. The details are cruder and they forgot to lume the dial, but those are bagatelles!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah it's very obviously a homage of the IWC. Those blue indices and blue hands are a dead giveaway
It's an often-copied design anyway


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> Are you totally unaware that proper etiquette is to buy other watches while waiting?


Did I say I didn't?


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

@watches_n_food Instagram
















Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Techme said:


> How's the crooked 6 o'clock applied marker!


Windy day in Guangzhou...what can I say 
I wish that was the biggest problem.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> No i want a 7€ or 10€ coupon to reduce to 120€ for exemple


these kind of coupon usually come during special sales days/week.

you could always drop a line to the seller and just ask for a discount.


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

crazybywatches said:


> @watches_n_food Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What are you drinking?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Dtn8 said:


> Here is some quick & dirty phone snaps of the Seestern sub 300 on 6.5 inch wrist for those interested.
> 
> View attachment 16135022
> 
> ...


This thing looks amazing. Is it the same watch as the Tactical Frog ?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Well it's a hommage of a same watch, but they are different hommages/watches


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*NaviForce NF9193M "Daytona" homage watch review*


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Dtn8 said:


> Here is some quick & dirty phone snaps of the Seestern sub 300 on 6.5 inch wrist for those interested.
> 
> View attachment 16135022
> 
> ...


Very nice! Congrats!

It hasn't lume on the PIP or the bezel?


----------



## crazybywatches (Mar 29, 2020)

BrendonM said:


> What are you drinking?


A mojito. Was really good

Enviado desde mi AC2003 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

crazybywatches said:


> @watches_n_food Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm gonna have to ask everyone to please refrain from posting pics of any Willard homages for a while until such time as my watch fund has recovered a bit. Thanks.


----------



## watch7seeker (Sep 22, 2021)

@Copterguy


Copterguy said:


> Buys to see what they looked like .... Get bored by a cheapo Chinese from aliexpress. Ha ha...
> View attachment 16094452
> 
> View attachment 16094453
> View attachment 16094454


@Copterguy can you please share the link to the watch with the California dial? Thanks!


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

john_marston said:


> Depends. I don't see why the $100+ watches with NH35 or Miyota can't last as long as any micro brand or entry Seiko (which are also made in China). They don't use some magic formula to make them last long. Some of these Chinese watches are well built.


The build quality of my Proxima MM300 is as good as any Seiko I have ever owned.

The other day i got a small scuff on the side of it, but i wasn't upset at all. Its a tool watch and meant to take a few bangs. Plus its 130 quid which means i can replace it quite cheaply.

The Chinese are perfecting things, like watches. Take their IEM's. They now dominate the world and have done so in just a just a few years.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

US $109.99 45%OFF | SUGESS Mechanical Watch Japan NH35A Movement 100M Waterproof Luminous Automatic Date Display Square Men Watches horloges mannen








798.0US $ |SUGESS Mechanical Watch Japan NH35A Movement 100M Waterproof Luminous Automatic Date Display Square Men Watches horloges mannen|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Dtn8 (Dec 29, 2017)

hori said:


> Very nice! Congrats!
> 
> It hasn't lume on the PIP or the bezel?


No lume on the bezel, I don't think it needs it, I like the bezel as it is.

Another quick and dirty phone snap..... now with lume!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Nevermind


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Thinking about maybe modding my SD1970 with an orange dial - suggestions on where to look for ideas? I like the Monster dial here but seems pricy: US $7.50 50%OFF | Watch parts dial fit nh35 dial nh35a skx007 skx009 more style .....nh35 case nh35 movement








9.95US $ 50% OFF|Watch parts dial fit nh35 dial nh35a skx007 skx009 more style .....nh35 case nh35 movement nh36 movement 4r36 Men's Watch|Watch Cases| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Thinking about maybe modding my SD1970 with an orange dial - suggestions on where to look for ideas? I like the Monster dial here but seems pricy: US $7.50 50%OFF | Watch parts dial fit nh35 dial nh35a skx007 skx009 more style .....nh35 case nh35 movement
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd go with the Marine Master dial for $12.50. It fits the SD1970 watch better.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

thatmofo said:


> Nah it's very obviously a homage of the IWC. Those blue indices and blue hands are a dead giveaway
> It's an often-copied design anyway
> 
> View attachment 16135798


The blue on white, and the Feuille hands make it an IWC Portugieser homage. Pagani should have gone with a Sea-Gull ST1701, and included a small seconds dial.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

Londo Mollari said:


> Screw-down crown, well machined. NH35 is unusually accurate, I haven't timed it yet. No lume. Strap is plastic crap. IMO not bad for $85. What is this supposed to be an homage to?


We need to see some better quality photos of this beauty


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

San Martin is showing off their redesigned watch boxes...


----------



## 1655proto (Jul 3, 2021)

Is there any more information on the F.O.D pilot watch with an E6B bezel from their instagram page that was posted a while ago?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> Just tested on my Corgeut Railmaster with Seagull ST16 and I can confirm: it hacks.


Thanks for that.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crazybywatches said:


> @watches_n_food Instagram
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahah, Seagrams GIn, The American Gin, from what was historically a Canadian company.
lol


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> San Martin is showing off their redesigned watch boxes...


It'd be nice if it were an option that customers who want that - for a gift or whatever - could pay for it.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> It'd be nice if it were an option that customers who want that - for a gift or whatever - could pay for it.


I'd like the option to pay LESS and get the old box.
I like the new one...it's pretty awesome. but I'm not stuck on packaging at all, so the less, the better.
but agree, this would be nice for a gift.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Hahahah, Seagrams GIn, The American Gin, from what was historically a Canadian company.
> lol


I thought Canada was in America. Has it moved since I last checked?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> I'd like the option to pay LESS and get the old box.
> I like the new one...it's pretty awesome. but I'm not stuck on packaging at all, so the less, the better.
> but agree, this would be nice for a gift.


I'm with you on not paying for packaging. The flight cases usually work well, but what's ironic is the fact that watches I've received with the seconds hand flopping around were sent in cases inside boxes whereas all watches sent in padded envelopes - with additional bubble wrap around the watch - did just fine. Box = throwable.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I'd go with the Marine Master dial for $12.50. It fits the SD1970 watch better.
> 
> View attachment 16136981


I think I agree. However it looks like these dials all have "Seiko" on the actual product - anyone have a good source for sterile dials, or Steeldive etc?


----------



## mykkus (Jan 25, 2021)

mrwomble said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to ask everyone to please refrain from posting pics of any Willard homages for a while until such time as my watch fund has recovered a bit. Thanks.


You mean like this one?


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

I received my Seestern Doxa homage in red, and it looks pretty good. Unfortunately my phone decided to implode on itself so no pictures at the moment. My main gripe with the watch is the bracelet. Pretty annoying to resize, and without pliers, I don't think it would have been possible to remove the pins. Also, it has the tightest clasp I have ever had the displeasure of owning. Feels like I'm going to rip off my finger nails when I undo the clasp, hopefully it will loosen up with time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Yeah I'm gonna have to ask everyone to please refrain from posting pics of any Willard homages for a while until such time as my watch fund has recovered a bit. Thanks.





mykkus said:


> You mean like this one?
> View attachment 16137748


Or this one


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

mougino said:


> Or this one


I won't be so nasty, here's a macro of the date window & the case back.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mykkus said:


> You mean like this one?
> View attachment 16137748





mougino said:


> Or this one





kenls said:


> I won't be so nasty, here's a macro of the date window & the case back.
> 
> View attachment 16137913
> 
> ...


(angry old man noises)


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Double post deleted


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

do not delay, reserve yours today!


----------



## Grgbss (Jun 10, 2020)

Does anyone have a link for this dial?


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

mougino said:


> I thought Canada was in America. Has it moved since I last checked?


I appreciate the sentiment, but that's a losing battle. USians have coopted "American" and if you try to comment on it people think you're out of your mind.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Need advice:
With all the cool aftermarket cases for SKX, Turtle, etc. out there, I'm amazed no one offered a kit to adapt a quartz movement and make custom 7548!!!
I've already contacted Namoki mods and they said NO. Who should I contact next on Aliexpress?
And would you be interested?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> I'd like the option to pay LESS and get the old box.
> I like the new one...it's pretty awesome. but I'm not stuck on packaging at all, so the less, the better.
> but agree, this would be nice for a gift.


I too prefer less packaging. Firstly, we are paying for the fancy packaging in the end. Cheaper packaging means cheaper watches.

Secondly, my packaging goes straight into storage and doesn't come out unless I sell the watch.

Finally, it's just more landfill. I know some of them have aspirations of grandeur, but let's be honest. I'm happy with cardboard.

The gift box would be a nice option for gift I guess.


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

any hamilton maestro jazzmaster inspiration watches on aliexpress?


----------



## WatchMa4 (Feb 7, 2021)

@DarkAllen 








73.8US $ 40% OFF|5atm Miyota Black 45mm Pilot Watch Chrono Day/date Domed Sapphire Crystal Leather Strap - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




aliexpress.com




this?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

DarkAllen said:


> any hamilton maestro jazzmaster inspiration watches on aliexpress?


Looks a lot like the IWC Portuguese chronograph









37.25US $ 49% OFF|Men Watch LOREO Top Brand Luxury Leather Business Quartz Men Casual 50m Waterproof Sports Watches Clock Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Grgbss said:


> Does anyone have a link for this dial?
> View attachment 16138195


Love this classic dial. There's a few Longines with this


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Looks a lot like the IWC Portuguese chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, it does. Definately looks nice, any idea if the brand is good?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

DarkAllen said:


> yeah, it does. Definately looks nice, any idea if the brand is good?


Mid to lower tier for Ali. They have some decent ones (sub and chronoscope) so this should be decent. Just expect a $40 watch and you'll probably be happy....lol


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

cuica said:


> Need advice:
> With all the cool aftermarket cases for SKX, Turtle, etc. out there, I'm amazed no one offered a kit to adapt a quartz movement and make custom 7548!!!
> I've already contacted Namoki mods and they said NO. Who should I contact next on Aliexpress?
> And would you be interested?







No affiliation with this guy, other than I contacted him in interest, and international shipping was too expensive. I may try again if things ever return to pre covid glory days...


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

Just ordered the Tin Tin from the Phylida store. There seemed to be more stock than usual.

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro0223 (Aug 11, 2012)

pedro0223 said:


> Just ordered the Tin Tin from the Phylida store. There seemed to be more stock than usual.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


Ok, so I may have got the only one. Usually when I've looked the listing would say only x left. It didn't say that just now but when I got back it's out of stock.

Sent from my SM-G781U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

walpow said:


> I appreciate the sentiment, but that's a losing battle. USians have coopted "American" and if you try to comment on it people think you're out of your mind.


When you can tell me of another country in the Western Hemisphere that uses "America" in its official name, then you can say we "co-opted" America. FYI - The "A" in U.S.A. stands for "America." I've also never heard someone in Asia or Europe, point at someone from Mexico, and say "Look at that American!"


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

DarkAllen said:


> yeah, it does. Definately looks nice, any idea if the brand is good?


Just in case you hadn't noticed, those Loreo sundials are day and date. It's not a chronograph, despite having "chronograph" written on the dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Just in case you hadn't noticed, those Loreo sundials are day and date. It's not a chronograph, despite having "chronograph" written on the dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought the Burei 7002 "Traveler" a while back. While it is a real chronograph, since the movement is the TMI/Seiko VD51, the chronograph functions only run on the sub-dials. Mine only cost me $21 once I applied the $9 coupon, so I can't complain.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

turdbogls said:


> Looks a lot like the IWC Portuguese chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Geman technology....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Need advice:
> With all the cool aftermarket cases for SKX, Turtle, etc. out there, I'm amazed no one offered a kit to adapt a quartz movement and make custom 7548!!!
> I've already contacted Namoki mods and they said NO. Who should I contact next on Aliexpress?
> And would you be interested?


Funny because I'm waiting for my birth year+month JDM 7548 as we speak 

What quartz movement would you put in these custom 7548?

Wouldn't SKX cases work, given you find a plastic holder for the quartz movement at the back?

Anyhoo, consider me in! I've purchased several bezel insert for the incoming 7548 and it'd be a pity to have them go to waste


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

DarkAllen said:


> any hamilton maestro jazzmaster inspiration watches on aliexpress?


LOBINNI makes an homage/clone of the Hamilton Jazzmaster:
















189.8US $ |Switzerland LOBINNI Men Watches Luxury Brand Perpetual Calender Auto Mechanical Men's Clock Sapphire Leather Relogio L13019 3|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com







WatchMa4 said:


> @DarkAllen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks a lot more like an IWC Top Gun homage rather than a Jazzmaster:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I've also never heard someone in Asia or Europe, point at someone from Mexico. and say "Look at that American!"


It is not uncommon at least in France to say "Look at that _South_ American" when talking about a Mexican (or Argentinian, Colombian etc).


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

JojX said:


> Finally got round to modding the Corgeut Speedy V1 (another one). Some time ago I converted the speedy into what I called the Cortavia by just replacing the insert into a glass domed namoki one with the spectre flavour:
> View attachment 16131688
> View attachment 16131689
> View attachment 16131690
> ...


I prefer the silver bezel myself!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice, I may have to contact this guy. Thanks!



manzonium said:


> No affiliation with this guy, other than I contacted him in interest, and international shipping was too expensive. I may try again if things ever return to pre covid glory days...


I think the funky part would be to compensate the stem height and the dial feet.
I would choose a VX42 or an ETA F06...



mougino said:


> Funny because I'm waiting for my birth year+month JDM 7548 as we speak
> 
> What quartz movement would you put in these custom 7548?
> 
> ...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

New San Martin watch coming the SN0051


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> New San Martin watch coming the SN0051
> View attachment 16139275
> 
> 
> View attachment 16139276


Yeah, just saw this video:


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Yeah, just saw this video:


It will be interesting to see how this one pans out!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> I think the funky part would be to compensate the stem height and the dial feet.
> I would choose a VX42 or an ETA F06...


If we pull this project through, we have to revive the ultra rare 7548 teal from Dec.'84!  only 2k pieces produced, they're as rare as a hen's tooth...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> It will be interesting to see how this one pans out!


There is a long post about it from San Martin here:









San Martin New style SN0051


Hi everyone, this is Liao Jiaming. The plan always fails to keep up with the changes. The styles that were originally planned to be shipped in August have been postponed to September. Now there are several models out at once, making it messy. Today I will share with you the introduction of...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> There is a long post about it from San Martin here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Springy ill have a read thru mate.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> It is not uncommon at least in France to say "Look at that _South_ American" when talking about a Mexican (or Argentinian, Colombian etc).


Mexicans are from North America.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Mexicans are from North America.


Well, we are idiots for calling them South Americans then. What can I say? ¯\(ツ)/¯
Basically we call all Americans (from American continent) not from the US nor Canada "South Americans"...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Don't know whether it has been posted already, but the new San Martin Water Ghost looks really nice:









234.3US $ 29% OFF|San Martin Taucher Uhr 38mm Vintage 6200 Retro Wasser Geist Luxus Sapphire YN55A Männer Automatische Mechanische Uhren 20Bar Uhren|Sportuhren| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> LOBINNI makes an homage/clone of the Hamilton Jazzmaster:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The IWC Top Gun is basically a Flieger "A", with a 6-9-12 chronograph. To me, that Lobinni doesn't look much like a Jazzmaster. either. The Lobinni is closer to an IWC Portofino, but the number indices look like they belong on a Longines.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

That's an interesting one!
Who would be able to make a kit? San Martin?



mougino said:


> If we pull this project through, we have to revive the ultra rare 7548 teal from Dec.'84!  only 2k pieces produced, they're as rare as a hen's tooth...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> New San Martin watch coming the SN0051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I shall call it the "SMSM" for San Martin SeaMaster.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> New San Martin watch coming the SN0051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a coincidence that San Martin and Pagani bring out a Seamaster homage within a week or so of each other.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

cuica said:


> Need advice:
> With all the cool aftermarket cases for SKX, Turtle, etc. out there, I'm amazed no one offered a kit to adapt a quartz movement and make custom 7548!!!
> I've already contacted Namoki mods and they said NO. Who should I contact next on Aliexpress?
> And would you be interested?





cuica said:


> That's an interesting one!
> Who would be able to make a kit? San Martin?


I know steel dive used to sell a quartz skx homage with the rhonda 515. I can't remember if it had a sapphire or mineral crystal and ceramic or aluminum insert.

Might be good to start with them if there is enough interest to get a custom model done.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> New San Martin watch coming the SN0051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just ordered the black sterile versiin. Should be nice at 39.5 mm.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manzonium said:


> I know steel dive used to sell a quartz skx homage with the rhonda 515. I can't remember if it had a sapphire or mineral crystal and ceramic or aluminum insert.
> 
> Might be good to start with them if there is enough interest to get a custom model done.


Thanks, indeed Steeldive quartz SKX seems discontinued -_-' I was able to find the old AE listing here:








168.0US $ |Steeldive 1996 Switzerland Import Quartz Movement 515 Alabone 316l Steel Dive Watch 200m Waterproof Swim Men Watch 2020 Luxury - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, it just happens that the guys at Steeldive shop answered immediately:

- Hello,
I'm a member of the Watchuseek forum and a group of us is interested in a homage to the Seiko 7548 teal color (limited edition of 2000 pieces in 1985).
- Hello
Yes
any we can help
- Are you able to make an homage for us based on the Abalone?
(quartz watch)
- we can do basic on your request
You inform us all details
and we check cost for you
- Nice
Let me talk to the other members
- OK



manzonium said:


> I know steel dive used to sell a quartz skx homage with the rhonda 515. I can't remember if it had a sapphire or mineral crystal and ceramic or aluminum insert.
> 
> Might be good to start with them if there is enough interest to get a custom model done.





mougino said:


> Thanks, indeed Steeldive quartz SKX seems discontinued -_-' I was able to find the old AE listing here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Well, it just happens that the guys at Steeldive shop answered immediately:
> 
> - Hello,
> I'm a member of the Watchuseek forum and a group of us is interested in a homage to the Seiko 7548 teal color (limited edition of 2000 pieces in 1985).
> ...


Time to create a new thread and call for participants !


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone here used to run projects like this?
And anymore users interested in something like this? 
Would be cool to design the dial and caseback.



mougino said:


> Time to create a new thread and call for participants !


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

cuica said:


> Well, it just happens that the guys at Steeldive shop answered immediately:
> 
> - Hello,
> I'm a member of the Watchuseek forum and a group of us is interested in a homage to the Seiko 7548 teal color (limited edition of 2000 pieces in 1985).
> ...


Do you think the price of 110 euros for the original (working order, scratched insert) is ok? Or one shouldn't bother?


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

mougino said:


> Time to create a new thread and call for participants !


I'm in.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi everyone, can anyone recommend a 38.5mm or 38mm watch from Aliexpress? I'd prefer it to be a pilot watch, preferably sterile, but I'd like to see what my options are. I'd like to see how a 38mm watch wears on my wrist, and whether or not I like the pilot dial.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

JojX said:


> Do you think the price of 110 euros for the original (working order, scratched insert) is ok? Or one shouldn't bother?


You sure it's original at that price?


----------



## VicAjax (Sep 15, 2010)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> New San Martin watch coming the SN0051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


21mm lug width.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Tanz99 said:


> You sure it's original at that price?


Looks like it. There's very little likelyhood these were countrrfeited. So my guess would be it's worth the 110 euros price tag?


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

JojX said:


> Looks like it. There's very little likelyhood these were countrrfeited. So my guess would be it's worth the 110 euros price tag?


I paid about 170 euros for a full original birth year pepsi bezel 7548 direct from Japan. So 110 for a fake probably not worth it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tanz99 said:


> I paid about 170 euros for a full original birth year pepsi bezel 7548 direct from Japan.


How long ago did you pay 170 euro for a pepsi 7548?

It so happens that I'm waiting for my birth year black 7548 (cheaper than pepsi) from Japan and I purchased it 256 euros - without vat+duties yet to be paid when I receive it.

Black 7548s start at 250 euro before tax. The first pepsi in correct state from Japan is at 530 euro before tax...

So if you take today's prices, 110 euro all in for an homage is interesting.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> I thought Canada was in America. Has it moved since I last checked?


If only it was possible....


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

EDIT: oh and combined shipping ended up arriving way sooner than expected, which is great!

anybody had this before? Bought a caseback opener on Ali, and it seems used/old...?
The little box for the teeth(?) also has scuffs and a crack in the plastic.

It seems to work though. So I'm mostly confused











coltpeacemaker041 said:


> New San Martin watch coming the SN0051
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just waiting for SM to make a retro Fifty Fathoms homage! This is getting close


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Grgbss said:


> View attachment 16138190
> 
> do not delay, reserve yours today!


some sort of Seiko designed tiger?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

walpow said:


> I appreciate the sentiment, but that's a losing battle. USians have coopted "American" and if you try to comment on it people think you're out of your mind.


a problem well known south of the border...


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

mougino said:


> How long ago did you pay 170 euro for a pepsi 7548?
> 
> It so happens that I'm waiting for my birth year black 7548 (cheaper than pepsi) from Japan and I purchased it 256 euros - without vat+duties yet to be paid when I receive it.
> 
> ...


Just checked my original invoice and it was Aug 2020 and was actually 192 euro w/ tax. My next two - all black and orange dial 7548s were bought in Oct 2020 - black one was 126gbp+vat and orange was 176gbp + vat (def worth it). Prices have definitely gone up as recently checked. 
I used Buyee for mine and had to bide my time until decent priced ones came round. Prices don't seem as high as you mentioned so may be worth look there : *https://buyee.jp/yahoo/auction. *


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Anybody know when the next aliexpress sale will be?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

11/11 I think


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> If only it was possible....


I think I know how you feel about the election results


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> Anybody know when the next aliexpress sale will be?


According to aliexpress.com, there's a "Trend Spotting" sale starting in two days and 6 hours. If something you are interested will be on sale, the sale price will appear on the product page.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Anyone watching this San Martin feed? It said they would have discount codes but the only one I've seen flashed up after I asked but disappeared before I had a chance to take it down?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Anyone watching this San Martin feed? It said they would have discount codes but the only one I've seen flashed up after I asked but disappeared before I had a chance to take it down?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

This DUKA diver seems a little overpriced for a NH-35! And can be yours for a low $1389AUD!! 🚽


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This DUKA diver seems a little overpriced for a NH-35! And can be yours for a low $1389AUD!! 🚽
> View attachment 16140958
> View attachment 16140960


And their last one used images of the Hruodland Aquatimer while delivering something that was actually of much lower quality. I wouldn't touch a Duka with a 10 foot pole, they seem as shady as you could possibly get to me.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

At this price , hum such a bargain !  I guess they use such prices when they want people to avoid it.


coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This DUKA diver seems a little overpriced for a NH-35! And can be yours for a low $1389AUD!! 🚽
> View attachment 16140958
> View attachment 16140960


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Shanghai said:


> I want to pick up a Submariner and i was thinking of the new San Martin SN019-G. I've looked at the Cronos but i think the San Martin is slightly better.
> 
> What's your personal opinion of the best homage out there at the moment? Is there another brand i am missing?


Get yourself a Steeldive Submariner. Fantastic value for money. NH35 movement, good quality control, sapphire crystal, and a ceramic bezel. All for £99.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just watched a review of the Seestern Doxa 300T homage, and the reviewer raves about the watch, particularly the great bezel action and smoothness of the crown. He also shows the bracelet to be much better quality than I had expected.

To be honest, I have been trying hard to not buy this watch, but this review is pushing me over the edge to press the buy button.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin announced recently that as well as upgrading (?) the boxes their watches come in, they are upgrading the plastic tag that comes with the watch to a metal tag. For those excited about this upgrade, you can now buy a brand new metal tag to tie onto all your existing San Martin watches, for an impressive 50% off.









4.6US $ 54% OFF|San Martin Fashion Keychain Necklace Pendant Watch Parts Stainless Steel Metal Tag Brand Peripheral Products|Pocket Watch Chains| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Just watched a review of the Seestern Doxa 300T homage, and the reviewer raves about the watch, particularly the great bezel action and smoothness of the crown. He also shows the bracelet to be much better quality than I had expected.
> 
> To be honest, I have been trying hard to not buy this watch, but this review is pushing me over the edge to press the buy button.


Try to wait a couple of days at least. These codes become active once the trend spotting sale starts.

DiscountSpendingPromo Code
US $4 off $28 9TS4
US $7 off $60 9TS7
US $12 off $100 9TS12
US $15 off $130 9TS15

I'm going to try to wait until 11/11 before I buy anything else though.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> Just watched a review of the Seestern Doxa 300T homage, and the reviewer raves about the watch, particularly the great bezel action and smoothness of the crown. He also shows the bracelet to be much better quality than I had expected.
> 
> To be honest, I have been trying hard to not buy this watch, but this review is pushing me over the edge to press the buy button.


Saw that too. He raves about it so much that I'm contemplating selling my Tactical Frog. I prefer the branding of the TF but the whiter indices, slimmer hour hand and better bracelet are swaying me. Not sure how I feel about the thicker case and the profile though.

We need to see more side-by-side comparisons of the TF and the Patrick (starfish).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> I want to pick up a Submariner and i was thinking of the new San Martin SN019-G. I've looked at the Cronos but i think the San Martin is slightly better.
> 
> What's your personal opinion of the best homage out there at the moment? Is there another brand i am missing?





Fridaysniper said:


> Get yourself a Steeldive Submariner. Fantastic value for money. NH35 movement, good quality control, sapphire crystal, and a ceramic bezel. All for £99.


+1 for the Steeldive. I'm very very happy with mine, got it for 93€ at the last sale, 30€ less than its current price (maybe wait for next sale to snag one?)

The SD Sub bracelet is great but I changed it to an even better near-perfect screw-links/glidelock Carlywet.










Link to the watch:








111.44US $ 72% OFF|STEELDIVE 1954 Deep Sea Dive Watch 200m Japan NH35 Automatic Self Wind Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Crystal Diving Mechanical Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Link to the oyster bracelet:








27.27US $ 46% OFF|Carlywet 20mm Solid Curved End Screw Links Glide Lock Clasp Steel Watch Band Bracelet For Gmt Submariner Oyster Style - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Just watched a review of the Seestern Doxa 300T homage, and the reviewer raves about the watch


Is that a sponsored review? A free watch tends to get a very positive feedback nowadays...
There are other reports from WUS buyers in the Doxa subforum that are less positive.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> Is that a sponsored review? A free watch tends to get a very positive feedback nowadays...
> There are other reports from WUS buyers in the Doxa subforum that are less positive.


I've started noticing the overly positive reviews a bit lately. Although I have a couple of Pagani Design watches I do like, I don't trust any Pagani Design reviews. My number one rule on Pagani Design, if it doesn't have a rotatable bezel it's more likely to be a decent watch. But even though I actually like two out of the three Pagani Design watches I own, I kind of dislike the brand itself now as I feel they are too popular for what they are (overhyped in comparison to some better brands in the same price range IMO). But despite that, I love my Pagani Design Steve McQueen which I got a bargain on thanks to Springy and it gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> I want to pick up a Submariner and i was thinking of the new San Martin SN019-G. I've looked at the Cronos but i think the San Martin is slightly better.
> 
> What's your personal opinion of the best homage out there at the moment? Is there another brand i am missing?











Steeldive SD1953 "Sub" Review


Introduction I love watches. I have had a strong interest in them since being a very young child. I had only just entered my teenage years when the quartz watch revolution started and I remember lusting after a Texas Instruments plastic LED quartz watch and having to save my pocket money for...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I think I have reached the stage where I’m beginning to think that my life will not be long enough to actually enjoy WEARING the watches I own. That means no more purchases! I’ll just stick to the new San Martin seamaster I bought yesterday. And I think I will really appreciate the Cronos Bathyscaphe in black. And of course the Seestern. And I am seriously considering the mikusi explorer pvd case to put the 62mas dial and hands in. I think it will look fab. And then there is a San Martin Nautilus on sale. And I only have one gmt watch so another SM with a bakelite-like bezel should do the trick. And probably yet another addies pilot (on sale now) to mod with a khaki field dial and hands. And the phylida Aqua terra in black scratches the itch. I have also seen Seiko 5 cases and bracelets. Hope they will offer the 7009 integrated one so I can build a boldr homage (which is a homage to Seiko 7009). And then I should be sorted. No more Ali purchases. Am I cured?


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

JojX said:


> I think I have reached the stage where I'm beginning to think that my life will not be long enough to actually enjoy WEARING the watches I own. That means no more purchases! I'll just stick to the new San Martin seamaster I bought yesterday. And I think I will really appreciate the Cronos Bathyscaphe in black. And of course the Seestern. And I am seriously considering the mikusi explorer pvd case to put the 62mas dial and hands in. I think it will look fab. And then there is a San Martin Nautilus on sale. And I only have one gmt watch so another SM with a bakelite-like bezel should do the trick. And probably yet another addies pilot (on sale now) to mod with a khaki field dial and hands. And the phylida Aqua terra in black scratches the itch. I have also seen Seiko 5 cases and bracelets. Hope they will offer the 7009 integrated one so I can build a boldr homage (which is a homage to Seiko 7009). And then I should be sorted. No more Ali purchases. Am I cured?


San Martin has a seamaster now?! BRB


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

tresconik said:


> San Martin has a seamaster now?! BRB


US $301.35 30％ Off | San Martin Men Watch 39.5mm Diver NH35 Sandwich Dial Luxury Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch 20Bar Waterproof Luminous








248.5US $ 29% OFF|San Martin Men Watch 39.5mm Diver Nh35 Sandwich Dial Luxury Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch 20bar Waterproof Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

JojX said:


> US $301.35 30％ Off | San Martin Men Watch 39.5mm Diver NH35 Sandwich Dial Luxury Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch 20Bar Waterproof Luminous
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it doesn't have the crazy dual screw system on the bracelet! I am happy with my Cronos tho...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A few weeks ago I bought the San Martin Black Bay homage in blue. Perhaps the magic of browser cookies explains why Youtube just recommended to me a review of that very same watch.

I don't know this guy's channel at all, but he mentions he is a collector of AliExpress watches. He also has avoided higher end AliEx watches before this video, restricting himself to the well know mid to lower tier brands (he said Pagani Design, Parnis, Blieger, and a few others).

This video is his first encounter with a "higher end" AliExpress brand, such as San Martin, and he is blown away by the quality difference that extra $100 gets you.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

caktaylor said:


> According to aliexpress.com, there's a "Trend Spotting" sale starting in two days and 6 hours. If something you are interested will be on sale, the sale price will appear on the product page.


Thanks, 
I saw that, saving 15 pounds off the san martin


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

JojX said:


> And the phylida Aqua terra in black scratches the itch.


You haven't actually thought of buying the original article, have you?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

percysmith said:


> You haven't actually thought of buying the original article, have you?


Many times 
Prefer the phylida pricing policy though


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I just got a message from wrwatches that there is a new watch from "iron watch". The vintage diver.

Never heart of iron watch. The vintage diver Looks pretty much like a San Martin sn004 copy.

Does anyone know more?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Poerger said:


> I just got a message from wrwatches that there is a new watch from "iron watch". The vintage diver.
> 
> Never heart of iron watch. The vintage diver Looks pretty much like a San Martin sn004 copy.
> 
> ...


San Martin will do a run of any watch with custom logo on the dial, clasp, and crown. IIRC min order is 50. So WR probably bought 50+ of these at a slight discount and are selling under a new brand, or just a limited run.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

JojX said:


> Many times
> Prefer the phylida pricing policy though


Unless you must own every major style of luxury watch, I suggest it's a false economy. The crystal on the Phylida vs the crystal on the Omega really doesn't compare.

There are some watches where I won't want the original.
I'm definitely taking the Merkur GMT over the Sinn, it's shiner.
Plus Rolex - yes probably the original Kermit will have better quality and better movement than my Tisell, but the premium is silly. I might plump for a real GMT-Master II, but there's no one version that ticks all my boxes (16710 may be closest).


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Try to wait a couple of days at least. These codes become active once the trend spotting sale starts.
> 
> DiscountSpendingPromo Code
> US $4 off $28 9TS4
> ...


If you don't mind me asking, how'd you get the coupon codes?

AliE shopping is _almost_ its own hobby within the watch collecting hobby.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

another_shawn said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how'd you get the coupon codes?
> 
> AliE shopping is _almost_ its own hobby within the watch collecting hobby.


I just found them on ozbargain.com.au forum but I've always wondered the same about the person who's posted them there. Not sure how they find them TBH.


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

Alright, here's my impression on the Semester Doxa homage.








The watch is quite nice and have already gotten some compliments on it, probably just because how in your face it is with the red dial. Smoothest bezel action I own and lines up perfectly. Crown is super easy to screw and unscrew and I don't mind the starfish. 
I know they just copied the Doxa for the hands, but the hour hand is really badly designed. The hour hand is tiny and when I wake up and check my watch, I can't tell where the hour hand is pointing and if the minute hand is overlapping it or the lume is just weak.
The watch is running at about +45 seconds a day, but it could just be magnetized, so until I demagnetize it, I can't really judge it on that.
The bracelet is alright, I had a hard time adjusting it and it definitely needed pliers to pull the pins out. the bracelet itself rattles a fair amount and feels kinda cheap. The only other BOR bracelet I have is on my HKed Nemo which is way better.








Overall I'm happy with my purchase and seems like a nice watch for the price.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin announced recently that as well as upgrading (?) the boxes their watches come in, they are upgrading the plastic tag that comes with the watch to a metal tag. For those excited about this upgrade, you can now buy a brand new metal tag to tie onto all your existing San Martin watches, for an impressive 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a SN 020-G the other day and I asked SM what box mines in and it's apparently the new version so it will be interesting what they are like. Personally, I liked the old Pelican case but this new one does look pretty cool...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> +1 for the Steeldive. I'm very very happy with mine, got it for 93€ at the last sale, 30€ less than its current price (maybe wait for next sale to snag one?)
> 
> The SD Sub bracelet is great but I changed it to an even better near-perfect screw-links/glidelock Carlywet.
> 
> ...


I've been so close to buying one of these and they are the best value sub-style watch me thinks! I like the version with the big sword hands. Awsome watch mate Steeldive are hard to beat


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> Is that a sponsored review? A free watch tends to get a very positive feedback nowadays...
> There are other reports from WUS buyers in the Doxa subforum that are less positive.


I'm not a fan either off the spike in free watches that seem to be given out to Channels these days! No one's going to burn the bridge to a new watch by giving a crap review. Anyway, that's just my 2c...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I'm not a fan either off the spike in free watches that seem to be given out to Channels these days! No one's going to burn the bridge to a new watch by giving a crap review. Anyway, that's just my 2c...





coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I'm not a fan either off the spike in free watches that seem to be given out to Channels these days! No one's going to burn the bridge to a new watch by giving a crap review. Anyway, that's just my 2c...


I agree. It would be much harder to build a channel when you are not getting the watches early, not getting preferential treatment, have to cough up your owned hard-earned cash repeatedly and have no second hand news from other YTubers because you have no relationship. I noticed that negative feedback on free watches is often phrases very constructively. Still, you don't cut off the hand that feeds you unless you're one of the big boys with a strong and dedicated following. It's a fine line.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin announced recently that as well as upgrading (?) the boxes their watches come in, they are upgrading the plastic tag that comes with the watch to a metal tag. For those excited about this upgrade, you can now buy a brand new metal tag to tie onto all your existing San Martin watches, for an impressive 50% off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That hang tag is cheesy. Good for resellers I guess.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Techme said:


> I agree. It would be much harder to build a channel when you are not getting the watches early, not getting preferential treatment, have to cough up your owned hard-earned cash repeatedly and have no second hand news from other YTubers because you have no relationship. I noticed that negative feedback on free watches is often phrases very constructively. Still, you don't cut off the hand that feeds you unless you're one of the big boys with a strong and dedicated following. It's a fine line.


So who is "one of the big boys with a strong and dedicated following"? Jody is one, right? Is Shane? I think Honest Watch Reviews is. I know I've been mislead by The Watcher though. Who else is?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> So who is "one of the big boys with a strong and dedicated following"? Jody is one, right? Is Shane? I think Honest Watch Reviews is. I know I've been mislead by The Watcher though. Who else is?


The Urban Gentry, Ben's Watch Club, Teddy Baldassarre, Hodinkee, Jenni Elle


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I know that the Steeldive Captain Willard homage gets excellent reviews, and is great value for money, but I want to give another shoutout to the Heimdallr. It is a bit more expensive (it cost me $109) but I prefer the glossy dial (Steeldive has a matte dial) and the applied metal shark (Steeldive has printed text).


----------



## KeithOnALeash (Jan 29, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I just found them on ozbargain.com.au forum but I've always wondered the same about the person who's posted them there. Not sure how they find them TBH.


You can try putting items in your shopping basket and leaving them a day or two.

Often a code gets generated next time you open the account/app.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

JojX said:


> I think I have reached the stage where I'm beginning to think that my life will not be long enough to actually enjoy WEARING the watches I own.


What kind of pessimistic view of life is that? My God, you would have me questioning whether I will drink all the wine in my wine cellar!!!!
Hmmmm, maybe I should up my consumption.......


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The Urban Gentry, Ben's Watch Club, Teddy Baldassarre, Hodinkee, Jenni Elle


How about the Pope? I know he is crazy and doesn't have quite the numbers he once did, but man, he knows Rolex, Patek, Omega etc.


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

New Arrival, Escapement Time type A Flieger 40mm

Pros:

Nice case finishing
Crisp dial printing
Smooth sweeping seconds hands
Sapphire crystal on both sides

Cons:

Long l2l at 49mm
Gritty hand winding 
Super reflective due to lack of AR coating 
There is a typo on the caseback
















Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I'm not a fan either off the spike in free watches that seem to be given out to Channels these days! No one's going to burn the bridge to a new watch by giving a crap review. Anyway, that's just my 2c...


It's one of those things you have to live with. These bigger channels like ILW and Honest Watch Reviews get the new watches almost immediately. They have them before anyone and all we can do is hope they give and honest review.

I feel like we are to the point where watch company A has a quality standard....we know when we buy a Pagani it's going to be decent, bit not great, and will have QC issues.
At this point I'm more interested in what the actual watch looks like and it's actual size since;

A. Most sellers use renders or straight up photoshopped images in their listing
B. Pagani is notorious for fudging their sizes.

So, get it on camera, and get the dimensions with some calipers on camera.

Sorry, this ended up in a rant...lol
I'm one of the smaller channels, still buying watches with my own money. I have gotten free watches, bit I still reviewed them all the same. My first free watch (escapement time SKX) I bashed the hell out of the the bezel and crown. "I bit the hand that feeds me" and haven't gotten a free watch since from them, lol.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I don't particularly like the watch, but that plane model...









165.97US $ 50% OFF|Chinesische Luft Kraft Automatische Uhren Männer Militär Sport herren Mechanische Uhr Vintage Pilot Armbanduhren 42mm Luminous Sapphire|Mechanische Uhren| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> How about the Pope? I know he is crazy and doesn't have quite the numbers he once did, but man, he knows Rolex, Patek, Omega etc.


Hodinkee probably has more authority within the watch community. Has a Pope ever caused a Seiko 5 model to double in price?

In any case the current Pope, Francis is not a big "watch guy, and wears a simple Casio MQ-24-7BLL. Pope Emeritus Benedict XVI has a Erhard Junghans Tempus Automatic. John Paul II had a couple of Rolexes, including a Datejust. AFAIK none of them have/had a YouTube, watch review channel. AliExpress Chinese watch brands don't seem to send free watches to the Holy See. I'm sure that there are more than a few Cardinals who would be willing to host "Vatican City Watch Reviews", but they would concentrate on luxury, European watch brands, and I doubt Pope Francis would sign off on that.










Between the absence of a Papal YouTube watch review channel, and the dearth of Chinese Catholics, the AliExpress brands seem to lack the motivation of the Swiss watchmakers, to send free watches to The Vatican.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Hodink
> 
> Hodinkee probably has more authority within the watch community. Has a Pope ever caused a Seiko 5 model to double in price?
> 
> ...


Ok, I hope this was tongue in cheek, you sure went through a lot of work for this.
If not, I apologize for not being more clear.
I was referring to the Pontiff of Watches, Archie Luxury, aka Paul Pluta.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Hodink
> 
> Hodinkee probably has more authority within the watch community. Has a Pope ever caused a Seiko 5 model to double in price?
> 
> ...


With a case diameter of only 35mm, you'd think the Casio MQ-24-7BLL would probably be more suitable for a boy's wrist.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I've read a number of negative comments about Paulareis in the past. I've had a few very inexpensive pieces by them and found that the quality was as low as the price but I'm wondering if they are improving. Has anyone had a recent good experience with that brand? I'm considering giving the brand another try with this model that comes in a wide array of colors. Not sure which color yet.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

What’s the general consensus on the best BLUE 62mas homage currently?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

YT channels received SN-009G Grand Seiko diver homages from San Martin and posted their reviews.

1) Bezel action: Jody noted light bezel resistance (accidental moving), Watcher noted light also. Die Uhrenbox noted bounceback. I noted all this in my GMT v1.

2) 44mm diameter/50mm lug to lug/183g weight: aiming for the large market. This time, I think it's a conscientious effort to homage the GS, rather than putting on bulk to connotate quality.

3) Surface/side polishing and bracelet quality not in dispute. I wish the bracelet was available for separate sale. Clasp looks well engineered without putting on weight in an effort to appear to be well engineered.

4) $378 (PT5000) to $510 (SW200) not a problem in itself if it can deliver the goods. I see no reason why San Martin cannot price above a Tissot if the attributes of a San Martin product should justify it.

Not for me.
Tho my dislike factor has shrunk - San Martin is perhaps better if it makes fewer changes from the original.


















https://www.youtube.com/post/Ugw4HvTRknXIet5GvwJ4AaABCQ




https://www.youtube.com/post/UgzXYgIMGGCb8uc19cF4AaABCQ


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Ok, I hope this was tongue in cheek, you sure went through a lot of work for this.
> If not, I apologize for not being more clear.
> I was referring to the Pontiff of Watches, Archie Luxury, aka Paul Pluta.


I also hope that was a tongue in cheek...that arse can only be the pontiff of arrogance and stoopidity.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

kenls said:


> I missed out on a UK stock Heimdallr Capt. Willard homage last week. Maybe it was a blessing as it allowed me to carry out a lot of homework over that time. During my research, I found Retangula Rdunae and fell head over heels. My head said stick with the Heimdallr its cheaper and has a bracelet (I HATE straps) but my heart won out. So picked up a Retangula Rdunae version earlier today, again UK stock.
> 
> Now, if anyone can point me in the direction of a decent quality and suitable steel bracelet from AliEx, I'd be grateful.


Found what might be a suitable bracelet, but I'm not struck on the clasp. Geckota Classic Rivet Berwick for the princely sum of £32. I think the polished sides and brushed top will compliment the sides and top of the case. Can't complain at the price as Watchgecko has the same bracelet at £88


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kenls said:


> Found what might be a suitable bracelet, but I'm not struck on the clasp. Geckota Classic Rivet Berwick for the princely sum of £32. I think the polished sides and brushed top will compliment the sides and top of the case. Can't complain at the price as Watchgecko has the same bracelet at £88


Geckota and Watchgecko are one and the same. Go for the cheapest. - of course. They also have regular discount codes. Unfortunately for me, their new shipping options have made shipping to Australia astronomical.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

kioshi said:


> Anyone got this "Tiffany Blue" Bliger? The stock photos are bad, can't tell how close the blue is to the Oyster Perpetual.
> View attachment 16134871


No but I just placed an order for the yellow dial version with the 36mm case and a Miyota 8215 movement. I couldn't find any reviews for this watch on Aliexpress yet so I guess I'm taking a small gamble by ordering it.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I know that the Steeldive Captain Willard homage gets excellent reviews, and is great value for money, but I want to give another shoutout to the Heimdallr. It is a bit more expensive (it cost me $109) but I prefer the glossy dial (Steeldive has a matte dial) and the applied metal shark (Steeldive has printed text).
> 
> View attachment 16142914


You cannot post a photo like that without another one where the cat in the background isn't that blurry and you mention its name in the caption.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

My San Martin SN020-G landed on Saturday night and was looking forward to it being delivered today but!! ITS A PUBLIC HOLIDAY


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

spacecat said:


> You cannot post a photo like that without another one where the cat in the background isn't that blurry and you mention its name in the caption.


LOL My partner agrees 100% as do I! We are cat lovers and have 4! I'm surprised there hasn't been a show your watch and cat post...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The Urban Gentry, Ben's Watch Club, Teddy Baldassarre, Hodinkee, Jenni Elle


Jenni Elli reviews watches? I think she likes flirting her body for views! Not that's there's anything wrong with that


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> Ok, I hope this was tongue in cheek, you sure went through a lot of work for this.
> If not, I apologize for not being more clear.
> I was referring to the Pontiff of Watches, Archie Luxury, aka Paul Pluta.


To be honest, this is the first time I've heard of Paul Pluta. After trying to watch one of his videos, I'm amazed he has over 30K subscribers. He makes Jory Goodman seem personable, well prepared, and down to earth by comparison.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> To be honest, this is the first time I've heard of Paul Pluta. After trying to watch one of his videos, I'm amazed he has over 30K subscribers. He makes Jory Goodman seem personable, well prepared, and down to earth by comparison.


Old uncle Archie and his crazy carpet beetle stories...


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> LOL My partner agrees 100% as do I! We are cat lovers and have 4! I'm surprised there hasn't been a show your watch and cat post...


There is!








Watches and cats


Time for some thing new: your precious, and your pet, or maybe it's your precious, and your watch. Let's see what you've got. I'll start. We adopted this pair of sweet rescue kittens at the end of last summer. They sit on me every day.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

The SPECHT&SOHNE finally arrived and what can I say, I am very pleased with it. I have been searching for an automatic aquanaut homage with a silicon strap for around 2 years now.


It is an almost 1:1 copy of the small Aquanaut and fortunately NOT the jumbo version - that is simply huge for my wrist.
The watch itself has only one false text phrase the Geneve part which is no big deal. Everything else is properly Specht & Sohne branded.
The silicon bracelet on the other hand has patek logo/brand on the underside only. I can live with this because I wanted this watch for the silicon strap looks and even if I got phylida and tried to match it with an aftermarket silicon strap I bet I would get branded ones. Unless you remove the watch no one can see it and I do not go around handing over my watches. The buckle has proper Specht & Sohne brand and logo.
I am absolutely certain that the parts are from a replica line, which got stopped because simply the jumbo version took over.
The glass is most probably sapphire, tested only with the water drop test.
The dial is really nice with lots of sunburst effect and applied markers.
No one knows the water resistance of it, on the add it said in other places 3 Atm and other 5 Atm. In any case I think is good enough to consider it as 3 Atm.
There is lume on the dial and hands. The lume on the dial shines for a very short time after charging it with a flashlight only. Contrary, the lume on the hands is actually usable charging on its own from the sun as it should. It is bad, but usable, can tell time during the night.
I don't know the make of the movement. It hacks and is 3 Hz. Maybe someone can identify it from the photos. It is +20 s/day. Second Edit: Thanks to percysmith and and HoustonReal the movement has been identified to be a Seagull ST16 a DG2813. Good enough.
The finishing is amazing for a sub 50 euro watch.

I paid 45.90 € plus VAT for it and for the price is a very honest watch. I like it so much that I will probably buy the rose gold/chocolate strap combo as well (first time to even consider getting the same watch in a different color).
And this is not one of the cases that "I would save money to get it". Unless I won a substantial amount of money I would prefer to buy a house or a car for that money...Specht & Sohne has allowed the people not into replicas to feel some of that pleasure with no intention of fooling anyone it is the real thing. From me kudos to them!

PS. Sorry for the fingerprints on the watch in the photos, didn't have time to get new ones now.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

I've had my eye on Agelocer watches for a while. It looks like they are clearing out their North Carolina pilot watch, which should come to under $200 after coupons. At their normal prices, Agelocer are a bit pricey, but at this price it looks like a good buy. Looking beyond their fake Swiss marketing BS, they mostly have postive reviews, with buyers seemingly happy with the fit and finish of their watches.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

crAss said:


> I don't know the make of the movement. It hacks and is 3 Hz. Maybe someone can identify it from the photos. It is +20 s/day.


Seagull TY2806/ST16 https://calibercorner.com/seagull-caliber-ty2806/
21,600 bph, 36 hours power reserve
Hacking / hand winding / bi-directional winding (Magic Lever clone)

Finishing isn't great but movement is fundamentally sound.
Yours might need a bit of regulation.
This movement has a reputation of being used by counterfeiters, unfortunately. Even if Specht isn't a counterfeit, there's a bit of guilt by association.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A couple of months ago, my girlfriend suggested that I match my watches with my clothes. Since doing so, I have noticed that it makes a big difference to how much I enjoy some of my previously rarely worn watches.

Here is an AliExpress watch that often had me wondering "Why did I buy that?" which has now become one of my "Best of Ali-Express" (to steal the name from this thread).

It cost US$80 in the November sale last year, but unfortunately didn't sell well, and seems to no longer be available with the seller I got it from. Few people want original designs. It is no wonder most brands migrate towards homages.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> A couple of months ago, my girlfriend suggested that I match my watches with my clothes. Since doing so, I have noticed that it makes a big difference to how much I enjoy some of my previously rarely worn watches.


After watching me fire sale a bunch of watches and splurge on a couple of others, wifey suggested my next acquisitions be perfect or otherwise "it doesn't get worn".

She also notes what watches I wear tend to be of very little variation i.e. now it's sports models, black dials with steel bracelets, sub-40mm.She can't name the difference of the watches in my rotation.

My wardrobe is largely uniform i.e. very little variation.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

percysmith said:


> She also notes what watches I wear tend to be of very little variation i.e. now it's sports models, black dials with steel bracelets, sub-40mm.She can't name the difference of the watches in my rotation.


I think a lot of us experience that. Everytime I try to show her a new watch she says "you already have that one, don't you?" and claims that all my watches look the same. To be fair, though, she has a lot of jewelry, handbags, and shoes, that all look the same to me, and she is shocked I cannot immediately tell that something is new and different.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

percysmith said:


> My wardrobe is largely uniform i.e. very little variation.


I just realised that used to be the case for me too. When I was buying my own clothes, I only bought new ones when the old ones were falling apart, and tended to buy pretty much the same clothes over and over again.

Nowadays, I get most of my clothes for free, because my girlfriend (she is the international news editor at vogue) gets loads of clothes, bags, shoes, jewelry (unfortunately not watches) given to her by fancy brand names I have rarely heard of, and any men's clothes that are my size and don't look ridiculous get handed over to me. This has certainly varied my wardrobe over the past few years.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I just realised that used to be the case for me too. When I was buying my own clothes, I only bought new ones when the old ones were falling apart, and tended to buy pretty much the same clothes over and over again.
> 
> Nowadays, I get most of my clothes for free, because my girlfriend (she is the international news editor at vogue) gets loads of clothes, bags, shoes, jewelry (unfortunately not watches) given to her by fancy brand names I have rarely heard of, and any men's clothes that are my size and don't look ridiculous get handed over to me. This has certainly varied my wardrobe over the past few years.


When you say your gf brings back loads of fancy jewelry, this is what pops up in my mind:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> The SPECHT&SOHNE finally arrived and what can I say, I am very pleased with it. I have been searching for an automatic aquanaut homage with a silicon strap for around 2 years now.
> 
> 
> It is an almost 1:1 copy of the small Aquanaut and fortunately NOT the jumbo version - that is simply huge for my wrist.
> ...





percysmith said:


> Seagull TY2806/ST16 https://calibercorner.com/seagull-caliber-ty2806/
> 21,600 bph, 36 hours power reserve
> Hacking / hand winding / bi-directional winding (Magic Lever clone)
> 
> ...


No, that is NOT a Sea-Gull ST1612/TY2806, but the just as common Dixmont-Guangzhou DG2813. I can even see the Dixmont crown under the balance wheel.

There are a number of differences between the ST16 and DG2813, the first being the ST16 has adjustment marks (+|||-) on the balance arm. The back plates are also very different, with the 2813 movements having prominent jewels to the right of the balance wheel, with deep sloped indents on the back plate..

*Dixmont DG2813* (left) *vs Sea-Gull TY2806* (right)


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Mea culpa
I thought DG2813s look more like DG3804s, in that they have Teflon wheels and double venting on the rotating weight. I'm mistaken.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you both! In any case it is better than a tongji and it auto-winds well. For a ~45 euro watch it is good enough.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> To be honest, this is the first time I've heard of Paul Pluta. After trying to watch one of his videos, I'm amazed he has over 30K subscribers. He makes Jory Goodman seem personable, well prepared, and down to earth by comparison.


lol true. He is crazy.
But he invented the wrist watch check, and knows many watch brands inside out.
Pretty much the first huge Youtube watch geek, used to have way more followers.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

Just updated my post above. Looks like my information was out of date. Houston Real corrected me the last time I made the point that Pagani Design, Reef Tiger, and Agelocer may be under the umbrella of the same company. So I would like to clarify that they appear to be different companies - thank you to Houston Real for the information. 

If you look past their BS fake Swiss marketing, Agelocer appear to use Hangzhou or Sea-gull movements, which they decorate and possibly regulate. From Youtube reviews, the finishing seems good - so I would recommend checking out their North Carolina Pilot watch or their Themis Regulator watch, both of which seem to be on clearance. This post is not for promotional purposes, but simply for awareness.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AlreadyLost said:


> Just updated my post above. Looks like my information was out of date. Houston Real corrected me the last time I made the point that Pagani Design, Reef Tiger, and Agelocer may be under the umbrella of the same company. So I would like to clarify that they appear to be different companies - thank you to Houston Real for the information.
> 
> If you look past their BS fake Swiss marketing, Agelocer appear to use Hangzhou or Sea-gull movements, which they decorate and possibly regulate. From Youtube reviews, the finishing seems good - so I would recommend checking out their North Carolina Pilot watch or their Themis Regulator watch, both of which seem to be on clearance. This post is not for promotional purposes, but simply for awareness.


A picture or link to said North Carolina Pilot would help know what we're talking about.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

mougino said:


> A picture or link to said North Carolina Pilot would help know what we're talking about.











192.0US $ 80% OFF|Agelocer Brand Watches Roman Numerals Men Casual Watch Man Clock Man Sports Watches Stainless Steel Bezel Relogios Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





The member price should be $211.20. There is a $20 store coupon + use code 9TS15 for another $15 off $130 (AliEx sitewide coupon).

And the regulator watch (should be $221.61 member price):








294.95US $ 46% OFF|Agelocer New Luxury Brand Mechanical Watches Business Men Watch Self-wind Automatic Fashion Waterproof 50m Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Not sure how I feel about 'brands' like that Specht & Sohne that are obvious replicas with a different name on it (often even leaving some of the Swiss branding on it). They give more honest Chinese homages a bad rep. 

Of course one can argue that even the decent homage brands source at least some parts from replica manufacturers, which is probably true for a lot of them. 
Anyway, buy what you like.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

What do you tell me about this? Has anyone already seen it for sale?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Looks like a clown threw up on the dial:
















105.9US $ |Watch 40mm Japanese Nh35 Automatic Movement Acrylic 316l Stainless Steel Case Bracelet C3 Green Luminous Components - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Out of boredom I have made two photos of the same watch (San Martin not-so-baby-ploprof-like variation at 43mm with 49.2 L2L). The first photo is a regular kind of snapshot I typically take, from approx 20-25 cm away. The second one is as far away as my arms would allow - approx one meter away. No, I'm not an orang-outang. I took a few photos not seeing what I was doing and chose the one that showed the watch. In the first photo the watch looks massive. And it isnt. In the second one it's more true to life but I had to tweak with colours because it came out pretty bland. I generally dont like blue watches but this one somehow speaks to me.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Does anyone know of a curved end rubber strap that fits the Steeldive Willard? I'm thinking of something like the Crafter Blue or Uncle Seiko style of curved end straps. 

Also, does anyone know if 2.5mm Seiko pins work in the SD Willard? I'd check myself, but my Seikos have 22mm pins, not 20. If I can't get a CB style of curved end strap, I might go with the Seiko rubber strap. My favorite rubber strap is the one that came with my STO Turtle, so I might go that route, too.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

latest review is up on the channel...I was really hoping to see this one on sale today, but alas, they jacked up the price and put it on "sale" at the normal price.

still a good deal IMO, but this can be had for around $140, which is the price I picked it up at.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Danilao said:


> What do you tell me about this? Has anyone already seen it for sale?
> 
> View attachment 16145338


Looks like female end-links on that render. I'm more excited about that than the change in bezel.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

another_shawn said:


> Does anyone know of a curved end rubber strap that fits the Steeldive Willard? I'm thinking of something like the Crafter Blue or Uncle Seiko style of curved end straps.
> 
> Also, does anyone know if 2.5mm Seiko pins work in the SD Willard? I'd check myself, but my Seikos have 22mm pins, not 20. If I can't get a CB style of curved end strap, I might go with the Seiko rubber strap. My favorite rubber strap is the one that came with my STO Turtle, so I might go that route, too.


i tried to use fat springbars with the steeldive bracelet, they were too fat in diameter to fit into the endlinks. but i see no reason why fat springbars shouldn't fit into the lug holes.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

spacecat said:


> i tried to use fat springbars with the steeldive bracelet, they were too fat in diameter to fit into the endlinks. but i see no reason why fat springbars shouldn't fit into the lug holes.


Thank you. I wasn't sure if the Seiko spring bars required bigger lug holes. Doesn't sound like they do.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

another_shawn said:


> Thank you. I wasn't sure if the Seiko spring bars required bigger lug holes. Doesn't sound like they do.


Seiko "fat bars" most definitely require larger lug holes.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Any good chronograph options under 60? Or dayjust homages? Any watches with a similar textured dial to the Grand Seiko Snowflake?


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Seiko "fat bars" most definitely require larger lug holes.


Thank you for confirming that. The SD Willard appears to have regular spring bars, so that rules out a genuine Seiko diver strap because I wouldn't want the play.

I've ordered some Seiko "look alike" straps from AliE. It'll be interesting to see if they "homaged" the spring bar diameter in the straps, too.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

The 62mas Seestern date is not central to the window
*Total fail!*


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

another_shawn said:


> Thank you for confirming that. The SD Willard appears to have regular spring bars, so that rules out a genuine Seiko diver strap because I wouldn't want the play.
> 
> I've ordered some Seiko "look alike" straps from AliE. It'll be interesting to see if they "homaged" the spring bar diameter in the straps, too.


You can get "slim fat" bars which have normal lug hole inserts but a fatter diameter so they fit the Seiko straps well. I've gotten them before from Watchgecko.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> You can get "slim fat" bars which have normal lug hole inserts but a fatter diameter so they fit the Seiko straps well. I've gotten them before from Watchgecko.


Thanks! That puts genuine Seiko straps back on the table. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> The 62mas Seestern date is not central to the window
> *Total fail!*
> 
> View attachment 16145829


Had been excited about this Seestern 62mas homage, but at this point will have to wait until their next batch to see if it gets corrected. At least we know that they are aware of the problem. Oh, and the Watcher (from whose YT review this screenshot was taken) did not try to minimize this issue - it was the first thing he mentioned on his unboxing, the moment he saw it, and he gave it significant coverage in his review. I found his review to be incredibly helpful, even if he did receive this and and a few other Seestern watches for free. Fully independent reviewers would be better, of course, but I think the current system is still plenty useful.


----------



## francobollo (Oct 8, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> To be honest, this is the first time I've heard of Paul Pluta. After trying to watch one of his videos, I'm amazed he has over 30K subscribers. He makes Jory Goodman seem personable, well prepared, and down to earth by comparison.


It's an acquired taste.
Started many, many years ago but not very popular with the "Affordable" crowd. He started out as a big time expensive watch collector, but fell on hard times.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Any good chronograph options under 60? Or dayjust homages? Any watches with a similar textured dial to the Grand Seiko Snowflake?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

darude said:


> Any good chronograph options under 60? Or dayjust homages? Any watches with a similar textured dial to the Grand Seiko Snowflake?


Here are some reviews I have done. Links for said watches are in the descriptions of the videos.

Under $60 chronos? Pagani PD1644 or 1664 "Daytona". Both can be had under $60 during sales.





Corgeut V3 Speedmaster is $55 off sales and is excellent IMO.





Datejust, I am a big fan of the Parnis Datejust. The case is just perfect and much nicer than others out there.





Cadisen also has one but I haven reviewed it.

Heimdallr has a pretty cool "frosted dial" but it's a diver and not a dress watch. Haven't seen a dress watch with that style dial








165.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr 62MAS Men's Dive Watch Snowflake Dial Sapphire NH35 Automatic Movement 300M Water Resistance Mechanical Wrist Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Trev_L said:


> There is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, mate now ill have to read all of it! ;-)


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Trev_L said:


> There is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's an even bigger one with 277 posts! Watches & CATS


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Had been excited about this Seestern 62mas homage, but at this point will have to wait until their next batch to see if it gets corrected. At least we know that they are aware of the problem. Oh, and the Watcher (from whose YT review this screenshot was taken) did not try to minimize this issue - it was the first thing he mentioned on his unboxing, the moment he saw it, and he gave it significant coverage in his review. I found his review to be incredibly helpful, even if he did receive this and and a few other Seestern watches for free. Fully independent reviewers would be better, of course, but I think the current system is still plenty useful.


Yeah to be fair, he was kind of honest, the other reviewers who got the watch for free, called it perfect....
*Mine is going back, I can't accept such a problem for a 220 USD watch....*


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Looks like a clown threw up on the dial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have this case (case only). It is not waterproof out of the box. In fact, the acrylic crystal must be glued with epoxy or may literally fall out of the case. Also, the crown is undersize in my opinion. I paid ~$30 AU. Insert is flat SKX size. Once I sort it out and upgrade the crown and tube, it will look pretty cool.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

alec_kojro said:


> Yeah to be fair, he was kind of honest, the other reviewers who got the watch for free, called it perfect....
> *Mine is going back, I can't accept such a problem for a 220 USD watch....*


Has anyone else reviewed the watch yet? I see a couple of unboxings, but no other reviews. Regardless, I'm sitting this one out for now.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Has anyone else reviewed the watch yet? I see a couple of unboxings, but no other reviews. Regardless, I'm sitting this one out for now.


There is a short review of a guy who did an unboxing, but I have the feeling this guy is more happy about the free watches than saying
the truth, since he called the watch perfect


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

alec_kojro said:


> *the other reviewers who got the watch for free,* *called it perfect.*...
> Mine is going back, I can't accept such a problem for a 220 USD watch....


This is why I cannot dismiss the WORST of the "conspiracy theories."
People will lick poop for a freebie. An there is no shortage of such grade of vermin.
How much more would they do for power and $$$$??


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> This is why I cannot dismiss the WORST of the "conspiracy theories."
> People will lick poop for a freebie. An there is no shortage of such grade of vermin.
> How much more would they do for power and $$$$??


Sadly reviewers who say, the company x gave me the wach y and will review it but my opinions are not influenced by anybody.....
So you will ruin your relationship the the company x and say the watch y is trash?
This is why review on forums are much better than reviews on youtube


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin has released a new, original, design. Made from titanium. It is quite expensive. It is also huge. 51mm lug to lug, and 18mm case thickness (primarily due to a bubble sapphire).

It says on the case back that it has an ETA movement. Which it does not. It comes with one of two clones of an ETA movement.









358.47US $ 37% OFF|San Martin Gr5 Titanium Black Diver Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Bgw-9 Lume 20bar Часы Мужские Наручные Sn0027t-1 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

alec_kojro said:


> There is a short review of a guy who did an unboxing, but I have the feeling this guy is more happy about the free watches than saying
> the truth, since he called the watch perfect


Agreed! I don't listen too much to their thoughts on the watch anyway I'm just interested in the images "video" of the watch...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin has released a new, original, design. It is quite expensive. It is also huge. 51mm lug to lug, and 18mm case thickness (primarily due to a bubble sapphire).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched the YT video on it and I kinda like this one.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I just watched the YT video on it and I kinda like this one.


Great if you have the wrist for such a big watch. I feel a bit unhappy about the claim on the caseback that it has an ETA movement. Otherwise, really happy to see an original design, and I hope it does well.

For folks who haven't seen the video:


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> The 62mas Seestern date is not central to the window
> *Total fail!*
> 
> View attachment 16145829


I'm really on the fence about this one...

While I readily conceded I've seen no watch where the date is Align Left, and it is less forgivable than Align Right, OTOH is this really a product defect?

It's on the boundary of very unconventional and unexpected design and product defect/Not As Described.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

It seems that vintage (aged) lume is very fashionable right now, as can be seen in the new PD-1694 from Pagani Design. Personally, I prefer the white-lume option on the same page. I notice that you can now choose whether this gets shipped in their simple cardboard box or (for about $10 more) in their new fancier box. I would go with the simple one, because the fancier box fell apart in minutes when I received one.









139.99US $ 80% OFF|Pagani Design New Super Luminous Men Mechanical Wristwatches Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Men Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

francobollo said:


> It's an acquired taste.
> Started many, many years ago but not very popular with the "Affordable" crowd. He started out as a big time expensive watch collector, but fell on hard times.


It was the first video I watched from him...I have better things to do in my life than watch such a character...his manners and attitude _do need an acquired taste_ I do not possess...


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin has released a new, original, design. Made from titanium. It is quite expensive. It is also huge. 51mm lug to lug, and 18mm case thickness (primarily due to a bubble sapphire).
> 
> It says on the case back that it has an ETA movement. Which it does not. It comes with one of two clones of an ETA movement.
> 
> ...


It's been out for a while:








New San Martin SN027 T1 - Titanium


San Martin SN027 T1 - Titanium As like most of you guys, I'm always on the hunt for the next "cool" diver to add to my collection. I've had several San Martin dive watches in the past and have always been very happy with their quality and performance. So when I came across the SN027-T1 I was...




www.watchuseek.com





It's a great watch. Highly recommended.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just spotted this on Reddit, a new (?) Tudor homage with brushed steel bezel from Pagani Design. Not for sale on the PD Official Store yet as far as I can tell.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Am I the only one feeling San Martin is upping their game to the micro-brand and cheap swiss watches category? To be honest I would prefer a somewhat lower spec Tissot, Hamilton etc at this price range not mentioning the customs duties etc and lack of proper service in the EU...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Just spotted this on Reddit, a new (?) Tudor homage with brushed steel bezel from Pagani Design. Not for sale on the PD Official Store yet as far as I can tell.
> 
> View attachment 16146672


It's already been on aliexpress for a while:








109.99US $ 70% OFF|2022 Pagani Design New 42mm Men's Mechanical Watches Automatic Watch Men Sapphire Stainless Steel 10bar Waterproof Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> Am I the only one feeling San Martin is upping their game to the micro-brand and cheap swiss watches category? To be honest I would prefer a somewhat lower spec Tissot, Hamilton etc at this price range not mentioning the customs duties etc and lack of proper service in the EU...


The owner of San Martin said something similar recently: that the watches they have started producing are at a higher level of quality than earlier models, and much higher than typical AliEx brands.

I must say that for the most part I now only buy San Martin watches from AliEx, but their higher price pushed me to start looking elsewhere too. Which lead me to Zelos, my favourite micro-brand, with original designs, exceptional customer service, and good value for money.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Am I the only one feeling San Martin is upping their game to the micro-brand and cheap swiss watches category? To be honest I would prefer a somewhat lower spec Tissot, Hamilton etc at this price range not mentioning the customs duties etc and lack of proper service in the EU...


Fortunately we still have the Steeldive, Phylida and other Tactical Frog/Seestern to choose from


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> It's already been on aliexpress for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha. I really am out of the loop. These brands pump out so many new designs that I can't keep up.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> It seems that vintage (aged) lume is very fashionable right now, as can be seen in the new PD-1694 from Pagani Design. Personally, I prefer the white-lume option on the same page. I notice that you can now choose whether this gets shipped in their simple cardboard box or (for about $10 more) in their new fancier box. I would go with the simple one, because the fancier box fell apart in minutes when I received one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And putting box sapphires on everything.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

This new SM looks decent at 39mm!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> It's already been on aliexpress for a while:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^ That (heavily phtoshopped) photo seems to looks not only WAY better than, but also nothing like, this flaccid turd-on-a-bracelet the seller is holding in his hand:


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This new SM looks decent at 39mm!


Decent? Looks awesome.

$330 with PT5000.








308.7US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 39mm Sub Men Watch Vintage Diver Water Ghost Classic Luxury Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Watches 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## sirgilbert357 (Mar 21, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> ^ That (heavily phtoshopped) photo seems to looks not only WAY better than, but also nothing like, this flaccid turd-on-a-bracelet the seller is holding in his hand:
> 
> View attachment 16146762


Whats so bad about it?

I am noticing that the font for the digits on the bezel is smaller and thicker than that of the watch in the photoshopped picture, though...I like the font in the pic better than this real life photo.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

sirgilbert357 said:


> Whats so bad about it?
> 
> I am noticing that the font for the digits on the bezel is smaller and thicker than that of the watch in the photoshopped picture, though...I like the font in the pic better than this real life photo.


Looks like you answered your own Q, for me.  🤓


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> The owner of San Martin said something similar recently: that the watches they have started producing are at a higher level of quality than earlier models, and much higher than typical AliEx brands.
> 
> I must say that for the most part I now only buy San Martin watches from AliEx, but their higher price pushed me to start looking elsewhere too. Which lead me to Zelos, my favourite micro-brand, with original designs, exceptional customer service, and good value for money.


Yup, I got the new Zelos Mako Mk3 in titanium, excellent service. I ordered it on day 1, and asked for it NOT to be shipped for a while because I was going to go on vacation. They said no problem, and shipped on exactly the day I asked them too. Beautiful watch.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This new SM looks decent at 39mm!


and it doesn't have the stupid double sided screws


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Haha. I really am out of the loop. These brands pump out so many new designs that I can't keep up.


I don't *th*ink designs is the correct word.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Those San Martin Damasko homage fliegers have surprisingly good lume. This was just from being outside on a cloudy morning with the sun not fully up yet.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

kenls said:


> Found what might be a suitable bracelet, but I’m not struck on the clasp. Geckota Classic Rivet Berwick for the princely sum of £32. I think the polished sides and brushed top will compliment the sides and top of the case. Can’t complain at the price as Watchgecko has the same bracelet at £88


Bracelet arrived and installed. Quite impressed. But still not sure about the clasp


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Yeah to be fair, he was kind of honest, the other reviewers who got the watch for free, called it perfect....
> *Mine is going back, I can't accept such a problem for a 220 USD watch....*


Hello ;=)
Is it so that 2 figures dates are going to be centered ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Those San Martin Damasko homage fliegers have surprisingly good lume. This was just from being outside on a cloudy morning with the sun not fully up yet.
> 
> View attachment 16147397


Indeed!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Type D is below par though…


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> It seems that vintage (aged) lume is very fashionable right now, as can be seen in the new PD-1694 from Pagani Design. Personally, I prefer the white-lume option on the same page. I notice that you can now choose whether this gets shipped in their simple cardboard box or (for about $10 more) in their new fancier box. I would go with the simple one, because the fancier box fell apart in minutes when I received one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why pay £90 for a PD sub with faux lume when the older mass produced PD subs are like £55? 
I think I’ve read/seen enough to avoid the gamble that is Pagani Design. 

I am, however, interested in these new Seestern watches (38mm 62mas is quite appealing for the vintage lovers). Not a lot cheaper than a SM during a sale though. 
Also keeping my eye out on Matic.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> It was the first video I watched from him...I have better things to do in my life than watch such a character...his manners and attitude _do need an acquired taste_ I do not possess...


I do think it's fascinating that people will pay him $20 or $30 to insult their watch collections, and that he is willing to produce videos for so little money. I guess the YT views make the videos financially viable?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Am I the only one feeling San Martin is upping their game to the micro-brand and cheap swiss watches category? To be honest I would prefer a somewhat lower spec Tissot, Hamilton etc at this price range not mentioning the customs duties etc and lack of proper service in the EU...


I think it gets tricky for a two year old, Chinese brand with very little brand recognition, to suddenly price themselves into the market with Tissot, Mido, Certina, Hamilton, Steinhart, and all the other micro brands, not to mention the Orient Kamasu.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> I think it gets tricky for a two year old, Chinese brand with very little brand recognition, to suddenly price themselves into the market with Tissot, Mido, Certina, Hamilton, Steinhart, and all the other micro brands, not to mention the Orient Kamasu.


I agree with you but we shall see what the market will bear.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

According to Reddit, Tactical Frog has a new release. Not sure it will prove as popular as the Doxa homage.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

During a sale, a lot of SM watches are still around £150-175, which I think is fine. I don't think some of these recent pricier ~£250+ SM watches will sell all that well. 

Been discussed to death, but for me ~£200 (~$270) is the limit for what I'd spend on an Ali watch. Just too much competition from more legit brands if you move up.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Springy Watch said:


> According to Reddit, Tactical Frog has a new release. Not sure it will prove as popular as the Doxa homage.
> 
> View attachment 16147591


I have to agree with you. No redeeming features IMHO, and I hate that bezel. The TF model is a home run on that it was likely their next offering would be a swing and a miss.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> Great if you have the wrist for such a big watch. I feel a bit unhappy about the claim on the caseback that it has an ETA movement. Otherwise, really happy to see an original design, and I hope it does well.
> 
> For folks who haven't seen the video:


Is this available for sale? Whats the price?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This new SM looks decent at 39mm!


How many new watches are they releasing?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This new SM looks decent at 39mm!


Cannot see this listed for sale anywhere.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> How many new watches are they releasing?


Unknown, but I read somewhere (I guess here in the SM subforum) that there were issues with planned releases, so they got pushed back and now are released with other watches still in schedule


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

JojX said:


> I think I have reached the stage where I’m beginning to think that my life will not be long enough to actually enjoy WEARING the watches....


What a wonderfully meaningful (and slightly poignant) start to a post!

I'm going to reflect on this and have many relapses before realising that I need to...


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Those San Martin Damasko homage fliegers have surprisingly good lume. This was just from being outside on a cloudy morning with the sun not fully up yet.
> 
> View attachment 16147397


Nice photo, is the case bead blasted or has the similar case colour to the Damasko's?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> Is this available for sale? Whats the price?


Yes, San Martin has a "discount store" where they are selling off less popular models, including the one from the video:









358.47US $ 37% OFF|San Martin Gr5 Titanium Black Diver Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Bgw-9 Lume 20bar Часы Мужские Наручные Sn0027t-1 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> This is why I cannot dismiss the WORST of the "conspiracy theories."
> People will lick poop for a freebie. An there is no shortage of such grade of vermin.
> How much more would they do for power and $$$$??


Oh I lost my faith in humanity long ago permanently and irrevocably


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Poerger said:


> Unknown, but I read somewhere (I guess here in the SM subforum) that there were issues with planned releases, so they got pushed back and now are released with other watches still in schedule


I wonder if they will upgrade the SN019-G?

I want the ultimate submariner.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

SM have just released the pencil hands version of their bestseller. Aren’t the hands a bit on the chubby side???
US $11.79 30％ Off | San Martin Diver Watch 38mm 6200 Retro Water Ghost Sapphire Pencil Pointer NH35 Men Automatic Mechanical Watches 20Bar Relojes








9.73US $ 29% OFF|San Martin Diver Watch 38mm 6200 Retro Water Ghost Pencil Pointer NH35 Men Automatic Mechanical Watches 20Bar Relojes SN0004 3|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Safe to say I'm excited.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Does anyone know of a decent quality 16mm deployment clasp on Ali? Just seeing 18mm and up.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Arrived safe and sound, thanks again for the smooth transaction @percysmith


----------



## elconquistador (Jul 13, 2010)

Is San Martin just a knock off factory that makes house branded watches on the side?

All of these are two or three parts away from straight up replicas.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> Sadly reviewers who say, the company x gave me the wach y and will review it but my opinions are not influenced by anybody.....
> So you will ruin your relationship the the company x and say the watch y is trash?
> This is why review on forums are much better than reviews on youtube


What makes a review on a forum immune to influence? We recently saw Tactical Frog offering a $20 coupon for forum posts.



rlachcik said:


> Yup, I got the new Zelos Mako Mk3 in titanium, excellent service. I ordered it on day 1, and asked for it NOT to be shipped for a while because I was going to go on vacation. They said no problem, and shipped on exactly the day I asked them too. Beautiful watch.


Not sure I'd announce when I'd be away from my residence... but glad your Zelos is good. I've been considering one for some time, but buying one is a bit competetive.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> What makes a review on a forum immune to influence? We recently saw Tactical Frog offering a $20 coupon for forum posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd announce when I'd be away from my residence... but glad your Zelos is good. I've been considering one for some time, but buying one is a bit competetive.


The competition is half the fun. Always happens at about 1am here which is kind of an advantage in some ways because other than interrupting my sleep it's not a time that I could miss due to a meeting or similar. But yeah, it is a bit of a thrill waiting for that countdown to reach zero and then rushing through the checkout hoping you don't miss out.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

elconquistador said:


> Is San Martin just a knock off factory that makes house branded watches on the side?
> 
> All of these are two or three parts away from straight up replicas.


Actually I wish if they were _more_ of a replica shop than they are.

bracelet - that oversized, overweight clasp. Plus they've brushed the sides (original should be polished?)
rehort far more sloped than original Rolex
was the bracelet ever that thick in the original?
I don't like pinion caps. Don't think the original had them either?
wish it'd had more text.

Most of these comments can be contrasted by my experience with Tisell Marine Diver TISELL from Korea is an excellent brand - deserves to be... , a near-replica homage that I like a lot more and am not letting go.

Also I don't think Rolex has released a ceramic Coke yet.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Discount - Min Spend - Coupon Code
$3 - $30 - GIZCHINAIT3
$6. - $50 - GIZCHINAIT6
$11 - $90 - GIZCHINAIT11
$13 - $110 - GIZCHINAIT13


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JojX said:


> SM have just released the pencil hands version of their bestseller. Aren’t the hands a bit on the chubby side???
> US $11.79 30％ Off | San Martin Diver Watch 38mm 6200 Retro Water Ghost Sapphire Pencil Pointer NH35 Men Automatic Mechanical Watches 20Bar Relojes
> 
> 
> ...


I get really sick of the clickbait pricing. The Under $12 price is for some end links, that aren't even available. I wish AliExpress would stop these mixed listings, with disparate products. Just stop listing the $20 watch box or strap, but the picture shows the much more expensive watch.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Saw that too. He raves about it so much that I'm contemplating selling my Tactical Frog. I prefer the branding of the TF but the whiter indices, slimmer hour hand and better bracelet are swaying me. Not sure how I feel about the thicker case and the profile though.
> 
> We need to see more side-by-side comparisons of the TF and the Patrick (starfish).





Springy Watch said:


> Just watched a review of the Seestern Doxa 300T homage, and the reviewer raves about the watch, particularly the great bezel action and smoothness of the crown. He also shows the bracelet to be much better quality than I had expected.
> 
> To be honest, I have been trying hard to not buy this watch, but this review is pushing me over the edge to press the buy button.


I think you’re better off waiting until Black Friday and buying the Doxa homage from Maranez for around $250. The quality is outstanding:










Good review here: DOXA - MARANEZ


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> I think you’re better off waiting until Black Friday and buying the Doxa homage from Maranez for around $250. The quality is outstanding:
> 
> View attachment 16148691
> 
> ...


That really does look well made.

Where can I buy one? I found this Maranez website, but it looks like it was made by a child. I can't imagine this is the real website, where people would be comfortable placing orders: HOME | Meinewebsite


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> That really does look well made.
> 
> Where can I buy one? I found this Maranez website, but it looks like it was made by a child. I can't imagine this is the real website, where people would be comfortable placing orders: HOME | Meinewebsite


You haven't seen Tisell's Korean site...

@Jugsy : On writing the post about San Martin's shortcomings, I found Tisell released GMTs Is it possible to get Sub GMT?Product Q&A - TISELL.KR . But for reasons I communicated in PM, I'm holding off further Rolex homages regardless of technical accomplishments.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

_To be honest, an Aliexpress watch that is over 300 USD is not worth it to me, you can get a swiss watch or a german watch for that money
and yeah the Aliexpress watches are offering great specs, but the design is not original and the history of the brand is non exciting._


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*The Seestern arrived, to be honest it is a very very nice watch, it looks as well made as the Baltic Aquascaphe, the only reason why it is going
back is because of the date wheel being off, I spoke with Seestern and the expect to fix it in 10 days, I will order it again then.
The dial color is really amazing, it is Blue/Dark and reminds me of the Oris Divers 65 blue version. The size is really perfect it does not look
too small or too large, the strap is nice too.
I honestly think Seestern made a huge mistake sending the watch with this wheel date, I believe they saw the issue and ignored it. Now everybody
is complaining.*


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> _To be honest, an Aliexpress watch that is over 300 USD is not worth it to me, you can get a swiss watch or a german watch for that money
> and yeah the Aliexpress watches are offering great specs, but the design is not original and the history of the brand is non exciting._


And further up the food chain, you can argue for ~$6,000, you can buy Swiss luxury models rather than a Grand *Seiko* with emphasis on the "Seiko".

My wallet didn't agree with this statement. Or more precisely, it agreed 50% and bought both.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> *The Seestern arrived, to be honest it is a very very nice watch, it looks as well made as the Baltic Aquascaphe, the only reason why it is going
> back is because of the date wheel being off, I spoke with Seestern and the expect to fix it in 10 days, I will order it again then.
> The dial color is really amazing, it is Blue/Dark and reminds me of the Oris Divers 65 blue version. The size is really perfect it does not look
> too small or too large, the strap is nice too.
> ...


Would one win-win solution is to ask for a revised wheel and about US$50 for a watchmaker to carry out the replacement locally? Remember, Chinese sellers really get a hard time from their tax bureaus on returns Escapement Time dress watch review

A date wheel replacement from same manufacturer shouldn't challenge any watchmaker.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> The Seestern arrived, to be honest it is a very very nice watch, it looks as well made as the Baltic Aquascaphe, the only reason why it is going
> back is because of the date wheel being off
> [...]
> View attachment 16148778
> View attachment 16148780


I don't see the date wheel being off in your pictures. Can you zoom on the issue?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

percysmith said:


> And further up the food chain, you can argue for ~$6,000, you can buy Swiss luxury models rather than a Grand *Seiko* with emphasis on the "Seiko".
> 
> My wallet didn't agree with this statement. Or more precisely, it agreed 50% and bought both.


But with G. Seiko you get an original design a watch that maybe in 50 years is worse more than what you paid for.
With a cheaper Tissot you can still give it to your kids and it will always be a Tissot...
Do you think San Martin will be an important brand in 30 years?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> I don't see the date wheel being off in your pictures. Can you zoom on the issue?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> But with G. Seiko you get an original design a watch that maybe in 50 years is worse more than what you paid for.


I doubt it, unless I can find someone to do up the Zaratsu polishing locally. Seiko (Thongsia) HK reputedly could, but my watchmaker said don't get my hopes up. I'm babying the GS in the meantime.



alec_kojro said:


> With a cheaper Tissot you can still give it to your kids and it will always be a Tissot...


You're talking to a guy who sold the Tissot he received from an elder as a gift Sold: Tissot Powermatic 80 Men's silver dial (well, I cracked the lume on the original gift, Swatch refused to repair but offered a discount on a replacement, and I sold the replceement).


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I doubt it, unless I can find someone to do up the Zaratsu polishing locally. Seiko (Thongsia) HK reputedly could, but my watchmaker said don't get my hopes up. I'm babying the GS in the meantime.
> 
> 
> 
> You're talking to a guy who sold the Tissot he received from an elder as a gift Sold: Tissot Powermatic 80 Men's silver dial (well, I cracked the lume on the original gift, Swatch refused to repair but offered a discount on a replacement, and I sold the replceement).


I understand but at least Tissot offered you a replacement, what would a San Martin do in that case?
I am not really s**** on San Martin, I like that these brands excist, but I am just saying for me, 300 USD
is the limit for an ALIwatch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 16148806


Wow, but it appears correctly centered on the 28?? How is that possible? 
It looks like they made a non-standard date wheel that is left-aligned??


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> Wow, but it appears correctly centered on the 28?? How is that possible?
> It looks like they made a non-standard date wheel that is left-aligned??


Even the 28 is a bit off, but it really shows with single digits....


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> I am not really s**** on San Martin, I like that these brands excist, but I am just saying for me, 300 USD
> is the limit for an ALIwatch


I'm not San Martin's biggest fan either, but I won't pick on them simply because they are not Swiss or German, and it's nothing to do I'm Chinese (in fact, I'm overlooking the fact they're Mainland Chinese, we don't really like the inference we're related to them over here).


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> I understand but at least Tissot offered you a replacement, what would a San Martin do in that case?


Yes they did that but the replacement product is shxt. Powermatic 80 over 2824-2 is as much an "Enhancement" (this is a derogatory Flyertalk term) as iPhone 13 is over iPhone 6S for a traveller. The Tissot had crap lume to start with (compared to the San Martin) and when there's a problem with it, the only option from Tissot is to bin it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> I don't see the date wheel being off in your pictures. Can you zoom on the issue?


It is only with single digit date numbers (1 to 9). Rather than center the single digit dates, they put thm in the same place as the left most digit on two digit date numbers.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I'm not San Martin's biggest fan either, but I won't pick on them simply because they are not Swiss or German, and it's nothing to do I'm Chinese (in fact, I'm overlooking the fact they're Mainland Chinese, we don't really like the inference we're related to them over here).


Nothing against SM being from China, we all know that many Micro brands are made in China and many Swiss and German factories buy parts from 
China, I would 100% pay over 300 USD for a Seagull. I am talking originality and history.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> I think you’re better off waiting until Black Friday and buying the Doxa homage from Maranez for around $250. The quality is outstanding:
> 
> View attachment 16148691
> 
> ...


Does it really get that low in price, though? My recollection was that the best you could get from Maranez was a 20% off code, which would bring their Samui down to $320.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I took this watch out of its box and put it on wrist at about 9:15AM. A few minutes later I took the first photo. It is a cloudy morning, but after just under an hour of wrist time I noticed how bright the lume was.

Lots of reviews of AliExpress watches shine a UV light on the dial before completely switching off the room lights and showing how "great" the lume is. I don't own a UV light and rarely look at my watch in a pitch black room. This second photo shows, I think, a more real life situation: natural lume (after an hour of wear) in a hallway in my home when it is cloudy outside.

One thing you can say for San Martin: they don't spare the lume on their watches.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> That really does look well made.
> 
> Where can I buy one? I found this Maranez website, but it looks like it was made by a child. I can't imagine this is the real website, where people would be comfortable placing orders: HOME | Meinewebsite


From my experience, this is their direct web site, and a reputable one. I purchased their Samui Army from this site a couple of weeks ago and it was FedExed to me without issue. I would not hesitate to order again from this site.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> I think you’re better off waiting until Black Friday and buying the Doxa homage from Maranez for around $250. The quality is outstanding:
> 
> View attachment 16148691
> 
> ...


I'd also add that those who have owned both the Seestern Doxa homage and the Maranez Samui (Maranez's Doxa homage) homage seem to be pretty pleased with the Seestern's quality. No known issues. So I don't believe it is all that clear cut that the Maranez is superior to the Seestern, at any price, let alone at the Maranez's higher price. I say that owning a Maranez Samui Army (which is indeed well built), but never having owned a Seestern.

One difference that might tilt in Maranez's favor, though, is that their Maranez Samui Vintage (as opposed to any of their other Samui models) wears significantly thinner than any of the other Seestern or Maranez Doxa homages. This is because while the Seestern and the other Maranez Samui models all homage the Doxa Sub 300T case, the Maranez Samui Vintage homages the Doxa Sub 300 case.

I find the 300T case to be quite chunky, so that might be a good reason to hold out for a Maranez Samui Vintage (or even a Tactical Frog, once they fix their bezel, as the Tactical Frog also is significantly thinner . . . I think it's thinner than all of them) over a Seestern Doxa or a Maranez Samui.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> Nothing against SM being from China, we all know that many Micro brands are made in China and many Swiss and German factories buy parts from
> China, I would 100% pay over 300 USD for a Seagull. I am talking originality and history.


I don't pay a premium on originality. We differ there.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> It is only with single digit date numbers (1 to 9). Rather than center the single digit dates, they put thm in the same place as the left most digit on two digit date numbers.


To flesh out the story a bit: As I understand it, date wheels come standard as part of the movement. So the printing on the date wheels are by default correctly centered. But Seestern wanted to go value added with their date wheels, and to offer a fully lumed date wheel, which is the first I've ever heard the concept. So they outsourced a lumed date wheel to a 3rd party manufacturer, who produced poorly centered lumed date wheels (this is actually making me wonder now whether their other model date wheels are also off-center . . . no one on WUS who has received their Doxa homage has said anything about it, as far as I know). I guess they just went with it, and are now learning their lesson. I think we'd all have preferred they left well enough alone and not tried for the lumed date wheel. That said, 1st versions often mean kinks, so if they can iron those out, as it seems they are willing to do, we could be seeing some very nice 2nd, 3rd and 4th generation versions down the road.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> I think we'd all have preferred they *left *well enough alone and not tried for the lumed date wheel.


Proofreading financial documents used to be part of my job and is still the missus's job. It seems to us they've aligned left.

To those who ask "how could this have happened?", bear in mind the operator on the CAD software is removed from the design process and may not be a watch specialist. That's why there usually should be proofreaders like us, but for new/hasty projects, this step may be omitted and the end users will be slapping our heads.

Yes Watcher said it was them trying to lume the date wheel which caused the alignment snafu. Stretch goal that got fumbled, but fortunately, not fatal if they can distribute new wheels and proffer partial refunds for customers to find watchmakers or to live with the shortcoming.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

percysmith said:


> Proofreading financial documents used to be part of my job and is still the missus's job. It seems to us they've aligned left.
> 
> Yes Watcher said it was them trying to lume the date wheel which caused the alignment snafu. Stretch goal that got fumbled, but fortunately, not fatal if they can distribute new wheels and proffer partial refunds for customers to find watchmakers or to live with the shortcoming.


And I'm guessing this issue hasn't been as much mentioned as it perhaps should have been, because (if I recall correctly) Seesterns all got delivered later in September, so owners and reviewers probably just turned the date wheel to the then correct double-digit date, and didn't notice the left justification on the single digit dates.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

The missus opined design errors probably won't be covered by Aliexpress disputes - it's up to the goodwill of the seller to offer new wheels and/or compensation.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

Seems a sale is going on have you jumped on something nice ?


What do you think of this one ? Looks really thin, various dials :








29.4US $ 70% de réduction|Guanqin – Montre-bracelet En Saphir Pour Hommes, Nouvelle Mode De Styliste, Marque Originale, Étanche, Ultra Mince, 6mm, Simple, Quartz - Montres À Quartz - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com




(roman indices for me , big dial C)

Is there something better in your book ?

I saw this one too with roman figures :








24.89US $ 47% de réduction|NAKZEN – montre à Quartz en acier inoxydable pour homme, marque de luxe, grand Dia, Sport, nouvelle collection | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





But actually i'd rather find a dial like below with indices or railroad track ( too bad they added this text  ) :








70.54US $ 50% de réduction|Montre à Quartz pour hommes, cadran Simple, style romain, mode Business, miroir saphir, étanche, Ultra mince, Date automatique | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> It is only with single digit date numbers (1 to 9). Rather than center the single digit dates, they put thm in the same place as the left most digit on two digit date numbers.





percysmith said:


> The missus opined design errors probably won't be covered by Aliexpress disputes - it's up to the goodwill of the seller to offer new wheels and/or compensation.


Not taking sides, but am gonna take sides.
I find it RIDICULOUS to complain about the single digits being to the left or the right.
They numbers fit nicely inside the window. Nothing off kilter.

Who doesn't want things to be perfect? 
But at this price, to demand perfection_* to this degree*_ at this price point is simply psychotic.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello
> 
> Seems a sale is going on have you jumped on something nice ?
> 
> ...


Jee whiz, I thought that brand name said something else entirely for a good half a second or so.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Gotta give Pagani credit for trying…


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> The competition is half the fun. Always happens at about 1am here which is kind of an advantage in some ways because other than interrupting my sleep it's not a time that I could miss due to a meeting or similar. But yeah, it is a bit of a thrill waiting for that countdown to reach zero and then rushing through the checkout hoping you don't miss out.


Oh, and just to add to this a bit more @Elston Gunn, I forgot to say the last couple of batches have been a lot larger so the rush was really only on one or two colorways. For the upcoming run of Ti SF40's releasing tomorrow night my best guess would be the slate blue selling out first. I think the blood moon Meteorite and the titanium dial will also be very popular and will likely sell out within a day or two. Other than that it's anybody's guess. A lot of the time with Zelos it's whatever the newest colorway is that sells first because they have a lot of return customers looking for something a bit different. This time they seem to have 3 new colours so it will be interesting to see which ones go first.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Gotta give Pagani credit for trying…


Ouch, that's not good. It's a pity because I have this watch and it's definitely my favourite PD of the 3 I own.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Ouch, that's not good. It's a pity because I have this watch and it's definitely my favourite PD of the 3 I own.


They angled it in because it needed to be trimmed…I think. Should take my watch repairman 5 minutes.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Oh, and just to add to this a bit more @Elston Gunn, I forgot to say the last couple of batches have been a lot larger so the rush was really only on one or two colorways. For the upcoming run of Ti SF40's releasing tomorrow night my best guess would be the slate blue selling out first. I think the blood moon Meteorite and the titanium dial will also be very popular and will likely sell out within a day or two. Other than that it's anybody's guess. A lot of the time with Zelos it's whatever the newest colorway is that sells first because they have a lot of return customers looking for something a bit different. This time they seem to have 3 new colours so it will be interesting to see which ones go first.


*But whichever one does sell out first will likely be gone in 10-15 minutes or less.


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Not taking sides, but am gonna take sides.
> I find it RIDICULOUS to complain about the single digits being to the left or the right.
> They numbers fit nicely inside the window. Nothing off kilter.
> 
> ...


The date thing doesn't even bother me that much. I'm more worried about "SE-MONSTER" and "WATER RESITANT" on the case back.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> They angled it in because it needed to be trimmed…I think. Should take my watch repairman 5 minutes.


Ok, I thought the stem was bent from them shipping it with the crown unscrewed.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Gotta give Pagani credit for trying…


Thoughts on the bracelet? I was really impressed by the quality on this one.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Not taking sides, but am gonna take sides.
> I find it RIDICULOUS to complain about the single digits being to the left or the right.
> They numbers fit nicely inside the window. Nothing off kilter.
> 
> ...


I think this is a problem, because cheap 30 USD watches get this point right, I don't 
expect my 220 USD watch (with tax) to be perfect, but I expect it to achieve the lowest
quality standard control that even my 50 USD Swatch gets right.....


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

jwsallen said:


> The date thing doesn't even bother me that much. I'm more worried about "SE-MONSTER" and "WATER RESITANT" on the case back.


Lol just noticed that


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Thoughts on the bracelet? I was really impressed by the quality on this one.


I haven’t messed with the screws yet, but it seems fine. Very good clasp though it only has three micro-adjust slots. The bracelet’s brushing looks well-done though the lack of any transitions means the test was easy. Its weight feels good, but its touch is somehow lacking. Do you know what I mean? If I had to guess, it’d be that it’s not 316L. Anyway, overall it’s very good and because it’s Pagani, a pic goes on the fridge.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I took this watch out of its box and put it on wrist at about 9:15AM. A few minutes later I took the first photo. It is a cloudy morning, but after just under an hour of wrist time I noticed how bright the lume was.
> 
> Lots of reviews of AliExpress watches shine a UV light on the dial before completely switching off the room lights and showing how "great" the lume is. I don't own a UV light and rarely look at my watch in a pitch black room. This second photo shows, I think, a more real life situation: natural lume (after an hour of wear) in a hallway in my home when it is cloudy outside.
> 
> ...


Sunlight is UV light though....

But this is what I do for reviews. I pick my 2 companion watches, put them all on watch pillows, then take them outside (it's almost always sunny in Florida in the AM) for a few minutes, then bring them into a dark closet.
I then take a 15 minute video that, in the end, represents, pretty closely, a full night of lume.

I feel it's always good to put them side by side with known watches. Flicking the lights off and saying "yeah the lume is good/poor because blah blah blah" is not a great lume review.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Wanted to replace this Thorn’s dial with an all-black one. Couldn’t decide between date or no date window. Both arrived; unfortunately the no-date (left) has been poorly painted though photographs might not show its faults. 











Also received this black SKX bracelet and I really like how it dresses up this watch I got two sales ago.


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

About the 62mas seestern, what bothered me on the first place, was how the date window is misaligned to the right compared with the rest of the indices, and digging into the minute markers.

And if you pay close attention to double digit dates, they still have more white room at the right side than the left. Could It be just a poorly placed date window? In that case, they could fix both problems easily.

Apart from that issue, it seems like a very good "homage" to the original 62mas, which I really like more than the sla017. I own one of the San Martin's LJM first batches, which are also closer to the vintage piece, but 38mm is the final touch I would have loved.


----------



## AhmadImad (May 26, 2020)

o410o said:


> About the 62mas seestern, what bothered me on the first place, was how the date window is misaligned to the right compared with the rest of the indices, and digging into the minute markers.
> 
> And if you pay close attention to double digit dates, they still have more white room at the right side than the left. Could It be just a poorly placed date window? In that case, they could fix both problems easily.
> 
> Apart from that issue, it seems like a very good "homage" to the original 62mas, which I really like more than the sla017. I own one of the San Martin's LJM first batches, which are also closer to the vintage piece, but 38mm is the final touch I would have loved.


How is the lume compared to San Martin? 

Sent from my POCO F2 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Elston Gunn said:


> What makes a review on a forum immune to influence? We recently saw Tactical Frog offering a $20 coupon for forum posts.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure I'd announce when I'd be away from my residence... but glad your Zelos is good. I've been considering one for some time, but buying one is a bit competetive.


wow, just checked out the website, the version I bought is still there, but price is now jacked up, and a lot of the others are sold out.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*So I want to return the Seestern, what is the best way to do so?
Seestern want me to do a free return and choose the 'no reason'.
I did read somewhere that you should always open a case before 
returning anything from Aliexpress
Any advice?*


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

alec_kojro said:


> *So I want to return the Seestern, what is the best way to do so?
> Seestern want me to do a free return and choose the 'no reason'.
> I did read somewhere that you should always open a case before
> returning anything from Aliexpress
> Any advice?*


I would def pick a reason to cover your butt. Bliger literally told me the same thing yesterday, and i went ahead and put my reasons in with pics, just in case.


----------



## Jae Arr (Jul 4, 2014)

o410o said:


> About the 62mas seestern, what bothered me on the first place, was how the date window is misaligned to the right compared with the rest of the indices, and digging into the minute markers.
> 
> And if you pay close attention to double digit dates, they still have more white room at the right side than the left. Could It be just a poorly placed date window? In that case, they could fix both problems easily.
> 
> Apart from that issue, it seems like a very good "homage" to the original 62mas, which I really like more than the sla017. I own one of the San Martin's LJM first batches, which are also closer to the vintage piece, but 38mm is the final touch I would have loved.


A user on reddit said that Seestern is fixing the issue, and should be available within the next 2 weeks. I am going to send mine back as soon as it arrives and wait for the new one.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

anybody have a wrist shot of the 62mas Seestern? I am intrigued but not sure about 38mm


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

I now own 4 AliExpress watches and have quite happy with 3 of them. I know I have been fortunate because the first one I purchased 2 years ago was a POS and their responses were Kafkaesque when I called them on it. 

People will pay what they want for what they buy - truism. Personally, if I can get a Helm Vanuatu for $279+shipping and know that its a stellar watch with outstanding CS behind it why would I pay that or more for a watch from Ali where there is functionally no recourse if they blow you off with a QC issue (which I read about here regularly and have had happen to me before personally)?


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> To flesh out the story a bit: As I understand it, date wheels come standard as part of the movement. So the printing on the date wheels are by default correctly centered. But Seestern wanted to go value added with their date wheels, and to offer a fully lumed date wheel, which is the first I've ever heard the concept. So they outsourced a lumed date wheel to a 3rd party manufacturer, who produced poorly centered lumed date wheels (this is actually making me wonder now whether their other model date wheels are also off-center . . . no one on WUS who has received their Doxa homage has said anything about it, as far as I know). I guess they just went with it, and are now learning their lesson. I think we'd all have preferred they left well enough alone and not tried for the lumed date wheel. That said, 1st versions often mean kinks, so if they can iron those out, as it seems they are willing to do, we could be seeing some very nice 2nd, 3rd and 4th generation versions down the road.


I'll check the single digit dates when I get home in a couple of hours, the date wheel just hasn't turned to the single number dates yet so I didn't check.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1775 (Casio DW6900 homage)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Like many people, I bought the Escapement Time Dress watch, based on the overwhelmingly glowing reviews. When it arrived, I could see it was well made, and a nice watch, but I didn't connect with it for some reason. So it sat unworn in a drawer, making me feel guilty for not enjoying it the way many others apparently do.

At some point, I threw out the terrible fake crocodile strap it came on, and tried to "upgrade" the watch by putting a fancier black strap on there. It certainly made the watch look better, and I wore it. Twice. Then it went back in the drawer.

After a few months, the watch went onto my list of "five watches I regret buying" and I committed to giving it away. Until a few days ago, when I decided to give it one last chance.

My idea was that since "upgrading" it to be an even fancier dress watch had failed, I should try to "downgrade" it to a more casual watch. With that in mind, I replaced the formal black strap with a vintage blue leather strap that better matches the blue seconds hand, and brings the watch down to a more "casual" vibe.

So far, so good. I much prefer this downgraded style. It has helped me to connect more with the watch, and several days after the strap swap, I still like it.

Here you can see the "fancy black stap" I put on the watch to replace the fake crocodile strap.










And here you can see the more casual vintage blue strap I have on it now, which helped me pull the watch off the "regretful purchases" list.










In case you are interested, this is the vintage leather strap I now have on the watch, in colour "Blue S".









12.98US $ 35% OFF|Maikes Watch Strap Bracelet Watch Accessories 20mm 22mm 24mm Vintage Cow Leather Watch Band For Panerai Fossil Watchband - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A few folks on here have commented recently on the Iron Watch vintage submariner, which seemed to be nothing more than a rebranding of the San Martin vintage submariner. It was quite mysterious.

Well, turns out it wasn't a one-off. There is now an Iron Watch vintage oyster available too.









Iron Watch Vintage OP


Iron Watch Vintage OP: Case material : 316L Stainless steel Case back : Sapphire see-through case back Case size : 36mm Height : 11.3mm Lug to lug : 46mm Lug width : 19mm Band : Stainless steel bracelet with butterfly clasps Glass : Sapphire bubble crystal with AR coating Dial : Matte Caramel...




wrwatches.com


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> A few folks on here have commented recently on the Iron Watch vintage submariner, which seemed to be nothing more than a rebranding of the San Martin vintage submariner. It was quite mysterious.
> 
> Well, turns out it wasn't a one-off. There is now an Iron Watch vintage oyster available too.
> 
> ...


The brand name sounds a bit silly, quite expensive, unsigned crown and butterfly clasp will make a good fit hard but i do love the proportions, the case, the dials, the hands and finishing looks good. Close call but my wallet is safe i think. 😄


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

It is indeed not centered. I don't really care about it, but for everyone who does, wait for the next version.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Eltrebor said:


> It is indeed not centered. I don't really care about it, but for everyone who does, wait for the next version.
> View attachment 16149774


Is it also lumed like on the 62MAS?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eltrebor (Oct 14, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> Is it also lumed like on the 62MAS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> A few folks on here have commented recently on the Iron Watch vintage submariner, which seemed to be nothing more than a rebranding of the San Martin vintage submariner. It was quite mysterious.
> 
> Well, turns out it wasn't a one-off. There is now an Iron Watch vintage oyster available too.
> 
> ...


That caramel dial is kind of ugly looking but I want it.
Edit: maybe the white guilloche dial is the pick of the bunch though.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> I now own 4 AliExpress watches and have quite happy with 3 of them. I know I have been fortunate because the first one I purchased 2 years ago was a POS and their responses were Kafkaesque when I called them on it.
> 
> People will pay what they want for what they buy - truism. Personally, if I can get a Helm Vanuatu for $279+shipping and know that its a stellar watch with outstanding CS behind it why would I pay that or more for a watch from Ali where there is functionally no recourse if they blow you off with a QC issue (which I read about here regularly and have had happen to me before personally)?
> View attachment 16149522
> ...


Is the blue dial Steeldive 1979 in the middle photo one of the three you're happy with?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

another_shawn said:


> Is the blue dial Steeldive 1979 in the middle photo one of the three you're happy with?


Yes but I own two, the other is the POS that I mentioned. 50/50 on that one.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> Yes but I own two, the other is the POS that I mentioned. 50/50 on that one.


Thanks - that's tempers my excitement for it a bit. Especially at $140.

Oh, I really like your signature. I suspect my wife could pick them for my epitaph!


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

I just ordered some elastic nato straps from ali, I could not find elastic natos for a price I felt was fair for what they are.
Does anyone know any good brands/sellers/sources on ali for straps? I have ordered a handful of natos and they have been hit and miss, some have had awful hardware and have fallen apart after a couple uses, others have been strictly okay. Any advice?


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

seikkosocial said:


> I just ordered some elastic nato straps from ali, I could not find elastic natos for a price I felt was fair for what they are.
> Does anyone know any good brands/sellers/sources on ali for straps? I have ordered a handful of natos and they have been hit and miss, some have had awful hardware and have fallen apart after a couple uses, others have been strictly okay. Any advice?


I'd share my experience, but don't have any with elastic straps.

You might know this already, but there's a Best of AliExpress straps thread, too.









Best of Ali-Xpress STRAPS (bracelets)


I've ordered many straps from Ali, but usually they were just OK. I'd love to hear about more straps/bracelets that people thought were fantastic for the price Every now and then good straps are discussed in the AliX thread. But I thought it would be very useful to compile them in its own...




www.watchuseek.com





Providing that as info. 

I posted a question in this thread about straps for the SD Willard a couple pages back.


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

another_shawn said:


> I'd share my experience, but don't have any with elastic straps.
> 
> You might know this already, but there's a Best of AliExpress straps thread, too.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Ill post the ones I end up getting and share my experiences.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Like many people, I bought the Escapement Time Dress watch, based on the overwhelmingly glowing reviews. When it arrived, I could see it was well made, and a nice watch, but I didn't connect with it for some reason. So it sat unworn in a drawer, making me feel guilty for not enjoying it the way many others apparently do.
> 
> At some point, I threw out the terrible fake crocodile strap it came on, and tried to "upgrade" the watch by putting a fancier black strap on there. It certainly made the watch look better, and I wore it. Twice. Then it went back in the drawer.
> 
> ...


Don't be afraid to try natos, canvas, sailcloth or rubber FKM straps.

I'm big fan of dress watches dressed down.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> That really does look well made.
> 
> Where can I buy one? I found this Maranez website, but it looks like it was made by a child. I can't imagine this is the real website, where people would be comfortable placing orders: HOME | Meinewebsite


That is the site. I bought my Maranez Layan Brass from there on Black Friday. The reason I say wait until then is it's a real value for the money. Higher quality than anything I've got from Ali.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> Don't be afraid to try natos, canvas, sailcloth or rubber FKM straps.
> 
> I'm big fan of dress watches dressed down.
> View attachment 16150282


I'd add perlon to that list too. I also prefer my dress watches dressed down.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

seikkosocial said:


> I just ordered some elastic nato straps from ali, I could not find elastic natos for a price I felt was fair for what they are.
> Does anyone know any good brands/sellers/sources on ali for straps? I have ordered a handful of natos and they have been hit and miss, some have had awful hardware and have fallen apart after a couple uses, others have been strictly okay. Any advice?


The best NATO I have bought on Ali is from Addies(dive). Not elastic and a bit pricey but really great stuff. I have it in black, army green and khaki. Steeldive has exactly the same strap but San Martin’s is different (and I don’t like it that much).


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

The Rdunae Monster homage arrived today. Came in an upgraded plastic flight case. I knew I wouldn’t use the yellow strap: too gaudy, too long, and only a single keeper. I must say its touch and weight are perfect though. The bezel is really pathetic; reviewers like The Watcher mentioned it but did not indicate just how bad it is. All aspects of crown operation feel perfect. Lume is so-so. Overall, I think this should be priced at $115 to $125 compared to $160 to $170 for the Heimdallr.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Rdunae Monster homage arrived today. Came in an upgraded plastic flight case. I knew I wouldn’t use the yellow strap: too gaudy, too long, and only a single keeper. I must say its touch and weight are perfect though. The bezel is really pathetic; reviewers like The Watcher mentioned it but did not indicate just how bad it is. All aspects of crown operation feel perfect. Lume is so-so. Overall, I think this should be priced at $115 to $125 compared to $160 to $170 for the Heimdallr.


Shame about the bezel and the fact it wasn't covered to it's full extent in reviews. I got a horrible bezel on a Pagani Design I got and I'll never wear it unless I mod it, I can't stand it.


----------



## The Vintage Hue (Sep 10, 2021)

Picked up the Addiesdive flieger yesterday, on sale with a coupon or two, also purchased a replacement dial and hands for a tasteful mod on a budget.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> That is the site. I bought my Maranez Layan Brass from there on Black Friday. The reason I say wait until then is it's a real value for the money. Higher quality than anything I've got from Ali.


Sara from Maranez is great. Excellent customer service. 
I would not hesitate to buy from them.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

another_shawn said:


> Thanks - that's tempers my excitement for it a bit. Especially at $140.
> 
> Oh, I really like your signature. I suspect my wife could pick them for my epitaph!


When it’s right it really is a terrific buy. The first one had a missing lume pip and bezel damage. The responses from the seller superficially looked helpful but mailing it back at my expense was cost prohibitive and from a time perspective waiting an additional ~2 months past the 5 weeks it took to get it was a no go.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Rdunae Monster homage arrived today. Came in an upgraded plastic flight case. I knew I wouldn’t use the yellow strap: too gaudy, too long, and only a single keeper. I must say its touch and weight are perfect though. The bezel is really pathetic; reviewers like The Watcher mentioned it but did not indicate just how bad it is. All aspects of crown operation feel perfect. Lume is so-so. Overall, I think this should be priced at $115 to $125 compared to $160 to $170 for the Heimdallr.


Thanks for saving me some $


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Alex_B. said:


> The brand name sounds a bit silly, quite expensive, unsigned crown and butterfly clasp will make a good fit hard but i do love the proportions, the case, the dials, the hands and finishing looks good. Close call but my wallet is safe i think. 😄


At least it does not sound like an STD or a cistern.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Eltrebor said:


> It is indeed not centered. I don't really care about it, but for everyone who does, wait for the next version.
> View attachment 16149774


On the 62mas it is much worse


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Elston Gunn said:


> Also received this black SKX bracelet and I really like how it dresses up this watch I got two sales ago.


Is this a San Martin SN0068-G? 
If so, could you please give me the link where I can buy the bracelet?
Grazie!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Danilao said:


> Is this a San Martin SN0068-G?
> If so, could you please give me the link where I can buy the bracelet?
> Grazie!


I bought the watch at this very interesting store. Great lume but unfortunately no longer for sale.

This is the bracelet link:








12.27US $ 35% OFF|20mm 22mm Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelets Curved End Replacement For Seiko Skx007 Skx009 Skx011 Black Silver Watchband - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

JojX said:


> The best NATO I have bought on Ali is from Addies(dive). Not elastic and a bit pricey but really great stuff. I have it in black, army green and khaki. Steeldive has exactly the same strap but San Martin’s is different (and I don’t like it that much).


addiesdive NATO


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I kiiiiinda wanted a Willard homage for a while, but the popular Steeldive wasn't convincing me because of that HUGE empty black chapter ring that dominated over the dial. Seems like Rdunae is fixing this and might be the one I'll finally get (pics from wrwatches):


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

konax said:


> I kiiiiinda wanted a Willard homage for a while, but the popular Steeldive wasn't convincing me because of that HUGE empty black chapter ring that dominated over the dial. Seems like Rdunae is fixing this and might be the one I'll finally get (pics from wrwatches):





konax said:


> I kiiiiinda wanted a Willard homage for a while, but the popular Steeldive wasn't convincing me because of that HUGE empty black chapter ring that dominated over the dial. Seems like Rdunae is fixing this and might be the one I'll finally get (pics from wrwatches):


The San Martin Willard fixes the problem by putting the minute markers on the chapter ring.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> Looks like a clown threw up on the dial:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's, erm, colourful. Might bring a bit of cheer to a grey Monday morning?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

nyonya said:


> The San Martin Willard fixes the problem by putting the minute markers on the chapter ring.


Yes and it's gorgeous, but also differs a bit from the original design of a 6105. It's more like a Willard v2.0


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> I kiiiiinda wanted a Willard homage for a while, but the popular Steeldive wasn't convincing me because of that HUGE empty black chapter ring that dominated over the dial. Seems like Rdunae is fixing this and might be the one I'll finally get (pics from wrwatches):





nyonya said:


> The San Martin Willard fixes the problem by putting the minute markers on the chapter ring.
> 
> View attachment 16151559


So does the D.Veith Phantom Aquanaut.










(but not the Merkur)










Or you could try the bronze Steeldive which has a bronze chapter ring:


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> The Rdunae Monster homage arrived today. Came in an upgraded plastic flight case. I knew I wouldn’t use the yellow strap: too gaudy, too long, and only a single keeper. I must say its touch and weight are perfect though. The bezel is really pathetic; reviewers like The Watcher mentioned it but did not indicate just how bad it is. All aspects of crown operation feel perfect. Lume is so-so. Overall, I think this should be priced at $115 to $125 compared to $160 to $170 for the Heimdallr.





Jugsy said:


> Shame about the bezel and the fact it wasn't covered to it's full extent in reviews. I got a horrible bezel on a Pagani Design I got and I'll never wear it unless I mod it, I can't stand it.


I'll echo that - sorry to hear it didn't get called out in the reviews. 

That is a really pretty watch though. And good job on the putting it on a waffle strap!


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Docrwm said:


> When it’s right it really is a terrific buy. The first one had a missing lume pip and bezel damage. The responses from the seller superficially looked helpful but mailing it back at my expense was cost prohibitive and from a time perspective waiting an additional ~2 months past the 5 weeks it took to get it was a no go.


Thanks - I'm probably still willing to gamble on it. I love the appearance of it, and if it's really 12mm thick that makes it's a very thin diver.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

konax said:


> Yes and it's gorgeous, but also differs a bit from the original design of a 6105. It's more like a Willard v2.0


My wallet is probably going to seriously regret asking for this info, but what makes the SD and SM different aside from the chapter ring?

I'm a huge fan of the way my SD Willard wears, but the way the crystal sticks above the bezel bothers me. It looks like a mistake.

And now that I've read your comment about the blank chapter ring I can't "unsee" that when I look down at my watch!


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Did a little research, and this is what I found. (Scroll down to see the differences.)









210.16US $ 29% OFF|San Martin Upgraded Version Turtle Diver Watch 20 Bar Stainless Steel Men Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Horween Leather Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





My wallet would probably be hurting if the upgrades included drilled lugs and a recessed, but flat crystal. And Pepsi bezel insert. (I think that's a Heimdallr only option.)


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Ordered the 39mm Limited Edition San Martin sub dial explorer homage through iFashion Watch Store and it's just arrived. Gotta say their customer service was really good, after there was an initial delay on the expected arrival of new stock they upgraded my shipping to FedEx without cost IOT make amends. Really happy with the quality and my wife has already let me know she thinks she can pull off the 39mm. I'm happy she said that as it means she's showing some interest in my watches, so I reckon I might order a 36mm as well and I'll wear that until she gets sick of the 39mm 😂. Anyway, here's the 39mm on my wrist.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

After improving several of my watches with simple strap changes, I still haven't figured out a good strap or bracelet for my Steeldive 1953s. Any ideas?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

another_shawn said:


> I'll echo that - sorry to hear it didn't get called out in the reviews.
> 
> That is a really pretty watch though. And good job on the putting it on a waffle strap!


Very happy with how it looks. Seems to go well with different straps.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> After improving several of my watches with simple strap changes, I still haven't figured out a good strap or bracelet for my Steeldive 1953s. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 16152424


This is my latest favorite strap:








15.29US $ 10% OFF|Hemsut Canvas Watch Bands Quick Release Premium Denim Green Two Pieces Watch Straps Matt Steel Buckle 20mm 22mm 24mm - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




It works with divers - I think - because it offers a contrast in material and perhaps more importantly, in condition. It's kind of like wearing a beautiful button-down collar shirt with ripped jeans. (And yes, the huge buckle needs to be replaced.)


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Also had the female end links turn up today for the 6200


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> After improving several of my watches with simple strap changes, I still haven't figured out a good strap or bracelet for my Steeldive 1953s. Any ideas?
> 
> View attachment 16152424


I probably would've just gone with a black strap on that one but as you know from pictures I've sent asking advice myself, I'm not the best at matching straps.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

konax said:


> I kiiiiinda wanted a Willard homage for a while, but the popular Steeldive wasn't convincing me because of that HUGE empty black chapter ring that dominated over the dial. Seems like Rdunae is fixing this and might be the one I'll finally get (pics from wrwatches):


I had seen these go up for pre-order a couple weeks ago. I've been impressed with their previous 6105-8000 clone, so was eager to see more pictures of this one. Have decided to be rash and put down a pre-order for it. The only 6105 clone I've previously owned was a sterile example I bought from Alibaba, which I sold soon after. Have been keeping an eye on the available 6105-8110 clones, but was always bothered by the design deviations they made. This one from Rdunae looks to be especially faithful to the original.

I do wonder how far Rdunae will go with these faithful vintage Seiko clones. We've seen the the 6105-8000 clone, the Grandfather Tuna clone, and now the 6105-8110 Willard clone. Perhaps they'll go for the 6309 next?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Was just browsing the Affordable Mechanical Watches group on Facebook and there's a post on the Escapement Time King Seiko homage that has shown two straps that take the watch to another level.

Firstly, a bracelet








AU $18.98 55%OFF | CARLYWET 20mm Steel Watch Band Hollow Curved End Glide Lock Clasp Silver Brushed Bracelet for Rolex VINTAGE Submariner Oyster
17.68US $ 40% OFF|CARLYWET 20mm Steel Watch Band Hollow Curved End Glide Lock Clasp Silver Brushed Bracelet for Rolex VINTAGE Submariner Oyster|Watchbands| - AliExpress 

And next a strap that matches it perfectly













Watch strap Vecellio 20mm beige/blue leather/textile suede like stitched by MORELLATO


Please click picture to enlarge! Watch strap VecellioModel No.: MtLBx5332-C38Manufacturer/Brand: MORELLATO from the Fatto A Mano collectionSuitable for: Watches with standard lug endsMaterial: Nubuck leather/textile uppers; suede like, matt; Underside...



www.watch-band-center.com


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

I'm looking for a strap like the one (brown and/or black) in the tudor bb image for my new bronze corgeut, but I can't find it on ali. anyone can help?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I'm looking for a strap like the one (brown and/or black) in the tudor bb image for my new bronze corgeut, but I can't find it on ali. anyone can help?
> View attachment 16152629


Those would be the closest match, but still nothing like Tudor produces.

US $9.33 50%OFF | Nato Style Strap Special Fabric Wrist Bracelet Watch Bands 20mm 22mm Nylon Nato Strap Fort-udor Black Bay Watch Band Replacement








15.18US $ |Nato Style Strap Special Fabric Wrist Bracelet Watch Bands 20mm 22mm Nylon Nato Strap Fort udor Black Bay Watch Band Replacement|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





(there is a dedicated thread to ali straps btw.)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I'm looking for a strap like the one (brown and/or black) in the tudor bb image for my new bronze corgeut, but I can't find it on ali. anyone can help?
> View attachment 16152629











6.55US $ 25% OFF|Premium-grade Military Striped Zulu Nato Strap Nylon Watchbands For Tudor Watch Strap 20mm 22mm Movable Ring Military Bracelet - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Premium-Grade Military Striped Zulu Nato Strap Nylon Watchbands For Tudor Watch Strap 20mm 22mm Movable Ring Military Bracelet


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

thank you Techme and konax, but both links doesn't have the right colour


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I had seen these go up for pre-order a couple weeks ago. I've been impressed with their previous 6105-8000 clone, so was eager to see more pictures of this one. Have decided to be rash and put down a pre-order for it. The only 6105 clone I've previously owned was a sterile example I bought from Alibaba, which I sold soon after. Have been keeping an eye on the available 6105-8110 clones, but was always bothered by the design deviations they made. This one from Rdunae looks to be especially faithful to the original.
> 
> I do wonder how far Rdunae will go with these faithful vintage Seiko clones. We've seen the the 6105-8000 clone, the Grandfather Tuna clone, and now the 6105-8110 Willard clone. Perhaps they'll go for the 6309 next?


I can't wait to see more about this one. Good luck! I hope you get a winner.

Turtles (Seiko or homages) are my favorites, so I'd love to hear what you think of it!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

another_shawn said:


> I can't wait to see more about this one. Good luck! I hope you get a winner.
> 
> Turtles (Seiko or homages) are my favorites, so I'd love to hear what you think of it!


Why would he get a winner if he ordered a rudnae??


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

mougino said:


> Why would he get a winner if he ordered a rudnae??


I read that on my phone. 

Took me a second to get the joke. 

Good one!

A read watch nerd probably would have looked at the pic first and the text next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> Why would he get a winner if he ordered a rudnae??


I’m holding out for homage from Loser.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> I’m holding out for homage from Loser.


Best thing I’ve read this afternoon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I just noticed that, before my recent Escapement Time dress watch impulse buy, I had only bought one other Ali watch in the 12 months prior. 

Still love following the brands and the thread, but cooled down on pulling the trigger. 
I think AliExpress is the king for sports-watches under ~£200. And I have no large desire for more sports-watches; shockingly, my Steeldive has been my only dive watch for almost 2 years now, and I'm still content with it 

Dress(ier) watches have been my purchasing bane the past year and a half, and Ali lacks in this department imo.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> I’m holding out for homage from Loser.


That made me think, would I be opposed to the brand name 'Loser' on a watch? No, I think I'd enjoy it and I'd probably buy it just for the brand name alone


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

john_marston said:


> I just noticed that, before my recent Escapement Time dress watch impulse buy, I had only bought one other Ali watch in the 12 months prior.
> 
> Still love following the brands and the thread, but cooled down on pulling the trigger.
> I think AliExpress is the king for sports-watches under ~£200. And I have no large desire for more sports-watches; shockingly, my Steeldive has been my only dive watch for almost 2 years now, and I'm still content with it
> ...


I'm just getting started, I think.

I'm still trying to go slowly, and learn from each purchase though. Of my four watches, I wear the SD Willard the most. If I would have known how much I like this size and shape of watch, I think I might have sprung for the San Martin version. 

And had the conviction to go with the blue dial instead of getting a "safe black".


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> Why would he get a winner if he ordered a rudnae??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

another_shawn said:


> I'm just getting started, I think.
> 
> I'm still trying to go slowly, and learn from each purchase though. Of my four watches, I wear the SD Willard the most. If I would have known how much I like this size and shape of watch, I think I might have sprung for the San Martin version.
> 
> And had the conviction to go with the blue dial instead of getting a "safe black".


Heck w/a safe Turtle, go Gold like I did. I'm nearly as eclectic as Mougino!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

To people in the UK(/EU?) that have bought a >£135 watch and thus not paid automatic VAT at checkout, did you pay the vat when it came in the country, or do they slip through 9/10x like before the changes?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Springy Watch said:


> Like many people, I bought the Escapement Time Dress watch, based on the overwhelmingly glowing reviews. When it arrived, I could see it was well made, and a nice watch, but I didn't connect with it for some reason. So it sat unworn in a drawer, making me feel guilty for not enjoying it the way many others apparently do.
> 
> At some point, I threw out the terrible fake crocodile strap it came on, and tried to "upgrade" the watch by putting a fancier black strap on there. It certainly made the watch look better, and I wore it. Twice. Then it went back in the drawer.
> 
> ...


I have the Escapement Time KS on a blue tropic rubber strap, and I think it works quite well on it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mleok said:


> I have the Escapement Time KS on a blue tropic rubber strap, and I think it works quite well on it.


Could you post a photo? I would love to see it.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Also had the female end links turn up today for the 6200
> View attachment 16152463


How do they compare to the male ones? Which would be your preference when the novelty syndrom wears off? I’m seriously considering the purchase but the very idea of tinkering with the supersmall screws makes me sick.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

JojX said:


> How do they compare to the male ones? Which would be your preference when the novelty syndrom wears off? I’m seriously considering the purchase but the very idea of tinkering with the supersmall screws makes me sick.


For me, the female endlinks are a huge improvement. Wears much better. The male endlinks felt clunky, whereas these feel like the perfect fit. Granted, I have a 6.25" wrist, so the difference is more pronounced for me. And it is a headache to fuss with, no doubt. But now I can truly enjoy wearing it. Well worth the hassle, for me.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> I just noticed that, before my recent Escapement Time dress watch impulse buy, I had only bought one other Ali watch in the 12 months prior.
> 
> Still love following the brands and the thread, but cooled down on pulling the trigger.
> I think AliExpress is the king for sports-watches under ~£200. And I have no large desire for more sports-watches; shockingly, my Steeldive has been my only dive watch for almost 2 years now, and I'm still content with it
> ...


I'd agree there are not many great dress watch options on AliX. The only one I've really been pleased with is the Cadisen diamond - check that out, if you haven't already.

I'm curious as to which Steeldive model you have which has been good enough to be your only dive watch for 2 years?


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

I was looking at my profile in AliE to check my coins and it said that I'm getting upgraded from Silver to Platinum next week. (Somehow I skipped Gold...) 

What's the "Level Up" coupon typically get you?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> How do they compare to the male ones? Which would be your preference when the novelty syndrom wears off? I’m seriously considering the purchase but the very idea of tinkering with the supersmall screws makes me sick.


Good question, for me personally the female end links on this watch don't change much as I felt like it sat nicely on my wrist anyway. I'll leave the female end links on now that they're on it. I think the smaller your wrist the more difference it will make. Having said that I'm sure there are people with larger wrists who still prefer the female end links.

I was really hoping the male end links would fit the ET King seiko so I could use an old Pagani Design bracelet on it but they don't. Maybe I'll get the Carly Wet.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

another_shawn said:


> I was looking at my profile in AliE to check my coins and it said that I'm getting upgraded from Silver to Platinum next week. (Somehow I skipped Gold...)
> 
> What's the "Level Up" coupon typically get you?


I don't think the levels really do much other than give you more power in disputes. I thought it was going to make everything cheaper for me when I hit platinum but I haven't noticed any difference in pricing. I can't remember what the coupon I got was though sorry.

Edit: wait, I'm diamond and I still don't think I get that 15% final price discount they suggest you get.

2nd edit: just noticed it says "selected items".


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

another_shawn said:


> I was looking at my profile in AliE to check my coins and it said that I'm getting upgraded from Silver to Platinum next week. (Somehow I skipped Gold...)
> 
> What's the "Level Up" coupon typically get you?


I have been a "Diamond Member" for quite a long time, and the main thing seems to be I get lots of coupons thrown at me randomly, which (very rarely) mean you can get incredible bargains.

The "Level Up" coupon gives you some extra discounts on a random selection of "Exclusive Discount" products that you can find in the members section of your profile. Silver Members get a 5% discount, Gold Members an 8% discount, Platinum Members a 10% discount and finally, Diamond Members get a 15% discount.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I don't think the levels really do much other than give you more power in disputes. I thought it was going to make everything cheaper for me when I hit platinum but I haven't noticed any difference in pricing. I can't remember what the coupon I got was though sorry.





Springy Watch said:


> I have been a "Diamond Member" for quite a long time, and the main thing seems to be I get lots of coupons thrown at me randomly, which (very rarely) mean you can get incredible bargains.
> 
> The "Level Up" coupon gives you some extra discounts on a random selection of "Exclusive Discount" products that you can find in the members section of your profile. Silver Members get a 5% discount, Gold Members an 8% discount, Platinum Members a 10% discount and finally, Diamond Members get a 15% discount.


OK - so it has some value, but it's not like I'm going to have significantly better purchasing power. 

I figured the "Level Up" coupon was going to come from a preselected products. Oh well. Maybe I'll get lucky.  

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

another_shawn said:


> OK - so it has some value, but it's not like I'm going to have significantly better purchasing power.
> 
> I figured the "Level Up" coupon was going to come from a preselected products. Oh well. Maybe I'll get lucky.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


The main advantage comes in during the big sales, when you get extra coupons popping up (unfortuately randomly and rarely) which can be stacked on top of the sales discounts to give prices that are unbelievable. My best ever meant I got a Pagani Design DateJust for $12. I didn't even want the watch to be honest, but the price was too low to ignore. Another good one was a coupon that let me buy anything from San Martin for 50% off, which I took good advantage of 

These, though, as I said are so rare, and so short lived, that you have to be lucky to catch them. Other than that, the levels seem to have not lived up to the early promise when AliEx announced them.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Another good one was a coupon that let me buy anything from San Martin for 50% off, which I took good advantage of


Well that's a #grail coupon if I've ever heard of one!

I'd have a lotta 'splainin' to do after I placed that order!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I'd agree there are not many great dress watch options on AliX. The only one I've really been pleased with is the Cadisen diamond - check that out, if you haven't already.
> 
> I'm curious as to which Steeldive model you have which has been good enough to be your only dive watch for 2 years?


If you're looking for dress/casual dress watches on AliX, try Reef Tiger and Lobinni.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

The RF sports a NH35 and Lobinni a Seagull ST-1812 (ETA 2892)


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Is there a Cartier solar beat hommage on Ali yet?


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

There are lots of regular tank copies. I'm interested in a solar quartz variant.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> View attachment 16154946
> View attachment 16154948
> 
> The RF sports a NH35 and Lobinni a Seagull ST-1812 (ETA 2892)


Love that top one RF? Has that 60s look. Gonna search for that one.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I have been a "Diamond Member" for quite a long time, and the main thing seems to be I get lots of coupons thrown at me randomly, which (very rarely) mean you can get incredible bargains.
> 
> The "Level Up" coupon gives you some extra discounts on a random selection of "Exclusive Discount" products that you can find in the members section of your profile. Silver Members get a 5% discount, Gold Members an 8% discount, Platinum Members a 10% discount and finally, Diamond Members get a 15% discount.


Who knows how this works...if you ask me it's random. When I got bumped to Diamond I got a whooping 6$ off a 50$ purchase coupon that expired before any sale.
Color me unimpressed...the same goes for coins...I somehow got to over 12000 but the best I can spend them is to get one of the 100 coupons before a sale and get 7$ off a 70$ purchase.
My math is rusty maybe, but 100 coupons for 10000000 members and that also starting at 3am my time...equals ZERO CHANCES.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Ipse said:


> Who knows how this works...if you ask me it's random. When I got bumped to Diamond I got a whooping 6$ off a 50$ purchase coupon that expired before any sale.
> Color me unimpressed...the same goes for coins...I somehow got to over 12000 but the best I can spend them is to get one of the 100 coupons before a sale and get 7$ off a 70$ purchase.
> My math is rusty maybe, but 100 coupons for 10000000 members and that also starting at 3am my time...equals ZERO CHANCES.


I have ~ 800 coins and was wondering what they could be used for. 

I figured they were too easy to collect to take ~ $16 off the price of any watch I wanted to buy.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Springy Watch said:


> Could you post a photo? I would love to see it.


Escapement Time KS on a blue tropic rubber strap.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Is there a bracelet with curved end links that someone has confirmed fits the ET? I think its best look will be with stainless steel but it has to meet the case perfectly.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Copterguy said:


> Love that top one RF? Has that 60s look. Gonna search for that one.


Binger sells an almost identical model for Under $90.









166.0US $ |Genuine Switzerland BINGER Brand Men watch automatic mechanical steel male self wind luminous simple cruve surface calendar|watch brand|watch watchwatches watch watch - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

BrendonM said:


> There are lots of regular tank copies. I'm interested in a solar quartz variant.


I think you are in for some disappointment if you want one from AliExpress. You may want to look into the Seiko SUP880. It’s solar and has a tank look to it. It’s currently on Amazon for $141 and Macys for $146 (if you are in the US).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I just noticed that, before my recent Escapement Time dress watch impulse buy, I had only bought one other Ali watch in the 12 months prior.
> 
> Still love following the brands and the thread, but cooled down on pulling the trigger.
> I think AliExpress is the king for sports-watches under ~£200. And I have no large desire for more sports-watches; shockingly, my Steeldive has been my only dive watch for almost 2 years now, and I'm still content with it
> ...


Let me know if you find any.

Homage doesn't really work for dress watches
E.g. I bought into the ET Longines Conquest Heritage Mini-Review: Escapement Time "Restoring Ancient...
But that's still readily available as NOS for ~$1,500 Buy and Sell Longines Conquest Heritage Watches | Chrono24 . Certainly reduces the "I can't afford/access the original so I'll buy the homage" argument.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Binger sells an almost identical model Under $90.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's an interesting macro-level comparison video between a Reef Tiger and a Binger. In the comment section, Brian (Watch Complications) states that Binger's claim of sapphire crystal is untrue.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> There's an interesting macro-level comparison video between a Reef Tiger and a Binger. In the comment section, Brian (Watch Complications) states that Binger's claim of sapphire crystal is untrue.


Ah, hence the cheaper price. Still, older models didn't use sapphire crystal so, can say it makes it more "Classic".


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Copterguy said:


> Ah, hence the cheaper price. Still, older models didn't use sapphire crystal so, can say it makes it more "Classic".


The problem with a company caught lying about one thing is one wonders about what else they've been dishonest.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> The problem with a company caught lying about one thing is one wonders about what else they've been dishonest.


True


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Elston Gunn said:


> The problem with a company caught lying about one thing is one wonders about what else they've been dishonest.


Pagani anyone…


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Techme said:


> Pagani anyone…


What has pagani lied about?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Techme said:


> Pagani anyone…


Pagani is the kid in the class who's bright enough to get straight As, but he often rushes or is distracted easily, whereas Binger is the child who always seems to have a story about why his homework is missing.


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Pagani is the kid in the class who's bright enough to get straight As, but he often rushes or is distracted easily, whereas Binger is the child who always seems to have a story about why his homework is missing.


I'm not too concerned about a sub $100 watch anyway. I don't expect much quality, like the crappy clasps on my Pagani buys


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I think Pagani got caught putting other movements in their watches that were advertising NH35 recently didn't they? Obviously due to the shortage but still...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> The problem with a company caught lying about one thing is one wonders about what else they've been dishonest.


Binger is certainly not unique in this problem. Some brands previously used sapphire, and then switched to mineral to lower prices. Some have confused sapphire coated, with solid sapphire. Then there is the unfortunate copy and paste techniques many sellers use on AliExpress, to create new listings. Under about $100, sapphire is a crapshoot, but that is the nature of AliExpress.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BrendonM said:


> There are lots of regular tank copies. I'm interested in a solar quartz variant.


Solar watches are hard to find on AliExpress, even in digital watches. Trying to find a solar dress watch is near impossible, and then it also needs to be a square or tank-style watch?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> I think Pagani got caught putting other movements in their watches that were advertising NH35 recently didn't they? Obviously due to the shortage but still...


Might have been the sellers fault for wrong description of the watch. No idea if it was the official store or not


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Just ordered this. Quite nicely priced. Paid 68 USD with the coupon if anyones interested.

Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
Your US $5.00 in coupons are here!








99.2US $ 60% OFF|Qimei Design Us Special Forces Udt Military 300m Diver Outdoor Sports Diver Men's Watch Sm8019b Olive Green Colourful - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Poerger said:


> Might have been the sellers fault for wrong description of the watch. No idea if it was the official store or not


Their own site still not updated?



percysmith said:


> This substitution is disturbing.
> Pagani's own site hasn't mentioned this substitution Pagani Design PD-1671 Blue "Black Bay"
> 
> Nor have three other main sellers on Aliexpress. Only Trendy Men's has 142.49US $ 81% OFF|2021 New PAGANI DESIGN BB58 Men's Watches Mechanical Watch For Men Luxury Automatic Watch Men NH35/8215 Waterproof Reloj Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress "Japan NH35 movement/MIYOTA 8215".
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Binger is certainly not unique in this problem. Some brands previously used sapphire, and then switched to mineral to lower prices. Some have confused sapphire coated, with solid sapphire. Then there is the unfortunate copy and paste techniques many sellers use on AliExpress, to create new listings. Under about $100, sapphire is a crapshoot, but that is the nature of AliExpress.


Sad Pagoda noises incoming...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Binger sells an almost identical model for Under $90.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and their's is 
*Genuine Switzerland BINGER Brand Men watch automatic mechanical steel male self-wind luminous simple cruve surface calendar*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> Just ordered this. Quite nicely priced. Paid 68 USD with the coupon if anyones interested.
> 
> Let's shop together on AliExpress with new user coupons
> Your US $5.00 in coupons are here!
> ...


That would be a sponsored link... forbidden by WUS


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> I think you are in for some disappointment if you want one from AliExpress. You may want to look into the Seiko SUP880. It’s solar and has a tank look to it. It’s currently on Amazon for $141 and Macys for $146 (if you are in the US).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


does it have a silver tone version? if so, do you know its code? thanks


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Sapphire-Shmapphire, I have two Bingers, like them both (both Junghans-or some othe Bauhaus-styled watch's 'homages').


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> There's an interesting macro-level comparison video between a Reef Tiger and a Binger. In the comment section, Brian (Watch Complications) states that Binger's claim of sapphire crystal is untrue.


If you watch the video, the Reef Tiger does not compare favorably to the Binger in overall finishing, or care in manufacturing. Also, the Reef Tiger has two, non-functional open hearts, whereas the Binger's JHLS 15 movement has two running open hearts. And yes, the Binger's movement is 45 jewels, and stated by PTS Resources, and Shanghai Jing He.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> That would be a sponsored link... forbidden by WUS


Is it? How do I attach unsponsored links then? I do not get any commission from whatever is sold on Ali nor am I an affiliate, sponsor and what have you. I just copied the link from the app listing. Should I delete the post then?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> I think Pagani got caught putting other movements in their watches that were advertising NH35 recently didn't they? Obviously due to the shortage but still...


It has actually happened with other brands as well. Guanqin started using 8205s, instead of NH36s, because of a previous shortage, but they didn't change their stock photos to reflect the change. Most listings would clearly show a Seiko through the display case back, but buyers would receive a Miyota.

Since many buyers complained, this seller wanted to make clear that the NH36A was back. Guanqin is willing to sell a version of the GJ16034 with the Miyota caliber, and without a sapphire crystal, so some of the ones in the wild will fail the tests. I had tried to buy this model directly from Guanqin, through Alibaba, but they eventually clarified what looked like substantially discounted pricing, was for the lesser spec version. If I wanted sapphire and the NH36A, the upgrade costs exceeded what it sold for on AliExpress.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> If you watch the video, the Reef Tiger does not compare favorably to the Binger in overall finishing, or care in manufacturing. Also, the Reef Tiger has two, non-functional open hearts, whereas the Binger's JHLS 15 movement has two running open hearts. And yes, the Binger's movement is 45 jewels, and stated by PTS Resources, and Shanghai Jing He.
> 
> View attachment 16156522


I know! Very disappointing about Reef Tiger!


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Got this on a folded link bracelet but unfortunately, there are no access holes to nudge the pin to resize. So I decided - for some reason, it seemed fitting - to put it on a blue suede strap.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Copterguy said:


> What has pagani lied about?


Pagani lied by advertising watches with Nh35 movements, but then switching them to Miyota 8215 movements without telling the buyer or changing their advertisements. Extreme photoshopping of watches to completely change dial shades, bezel insert colours and bezel insert finishes. Photoshopping their logo onto famous watches they homage. For example, for the advert photos of the new Pagani BB58 GMT, they photoshopped their logo onto a gen Tudor. Lying about the dimensions of watches. You do not want to 'guinea pig' a Pagani because you can't trust their specs, and they often stuff up their version 1. Like a lot of Aliex watches, wait for V2.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> and their's is
> *Genuine Switzerland BINGER Brand Men watch automatic mechanical steel male self-wind luminous simple cruve surface calendar*


No big deal, just another Chinese horological whore!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Got this on a folded link bracelet but unfortunately, there are no access holes to nudge the pin to resize. So I decided - for some reason, it seemed fitting - to put it on a blue suede strap.


Hope you have the blue suede shoes to match


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Hope you have the blue suede shoes to match


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Copterguy said:


> What has pagani lied about?



Selling a watch at 38mm that is 40mm.



https://www.paganidesignwatch.com/pagani-design-pd-1690


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

frogles said:


> does it have a silver tone version? if so, do you know its code? thanks


Not solar, but here's an interesting silver tone Tank Solo homage (very close to the size of the real deal, not to mention looks) on flea bay from GB----a Rotary Cambridge----that likely will sell for under $100 but only a couple of hours left.









Rotary Cambridge Dress Watch Great Condition | eBay


Rotary Cambridge Dress Watch Great Condition. Hardly ever worn.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> Pagani lied by ... Photoshopping their logo ...* onto a Tudor. *


A totally low IQ, POS dikk move.
Pagani can go eat a bucket of


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

frogles said:


> does it have a silver tone version? if so, do you know its code? thanks


Hey frogles, if you're interested in a Cartier Tank Solo XL homage, here is one that I bought from AliX for $14----what a deal but the plastic strap (advertised as leather) totally sucks. I bought a new one on Ali for $16 so I got a pretty nice looking homage for a total of $30. I also picked up an Ekyi Cartier MC homage on AliX w/a decent leather strap for under $20 (no longer available at that ridiculously low price)----pic next to the Pablo Raez.








13.99US $ 44% OFF|Pablo Raez Hot Sale Relogio Masculino Luxury Women/man Fashion Reloj Hombre Dress Casual Rectangle Thin Leather Lover Gift Watch - Couple Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Copterguy (Aug 8, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> Selling a watch at 38mm that is 40mm.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.paganidesignwatch.com/pagani-design-pd-1690


I wonder if that is just lazy advertising, not actually caring what it listed.... I'd rather have a 40mm.  Chinese translation to English is usually quite pathetic coming from some Chinese websites.


----------



## DowagerGinger (Oct 3, 2021)

Reno said:


>


I wouldn't/couldn't wear it on my tiny wrist, but would mount on my wall, that is heckin cool watch


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Elston Gunn said:


>


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> does it have a silver tone version? if so, do you know its code? thanks


Of the Cartier Tank MC homages, this Guanqin is one of the better ones. They were out of stock for a couple of years, but now there is one AliExpress seller.

Not solar, of course.









35.9US $ 90% OFF|Tank Series Rectangular Watches For Men Guanqin Mens Watch Barrel Type Quartz Fashion Luxury Sports Waterproof Chronograph - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

JojX said:


> Is it? How do I attach unsponsored links then? I do not get any commission from whatever is sold on Ali nor am I an affiliate, sponsor and what have you. I just copied the link from the app listing. Should I delete the post then?


If you’re not an affiliate, then it’s not a sponsored link. It’s just a link that has your user account associated with it. You can tell because when you copy from the address bar, it’s so incredibly long.

The problem is that there’s no way for the WUS users to know whether or not you have an affiliate account. And there occasions where users do post affiliate links (a) without indicating they are and (b) in violation of WUS rules, regardless of whether you are up front about it. WUS doesn’t want anyone other than WUS to make money off the site, which is fair enough. It is their site. Anyway, people have been banned for posting affiliate links, so just be careful with what you post and try to remember to strip out any information associated with your account when you do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> If you’re not an affiliate, then it’s not a sponsored link. It’s just a link that has your user account associated with it. You can tell because when you copy from the address bar, it’s so incredibly long.
> 
> The problem is that there’s no way for the WUS users to know whether or not you have an affiliate account. And there occasions where users do post affiliate links (a) without indicating they are and (b) in violation of WUS rules, regardless of whether you are up front about it. WUS doesn’t want anyone other than WUS to make money off the site, which is fair enough. It is their site. Anyway, people have been banned for posting affiliate links, so just be careful with what you post and try to remember to strip out any information associated with your account when you do.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Is there a way to add links which are not affiliate links? How does one tell?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

99.2US $ 60% OFF|Qimei Design Us Special Forces Udt Military 300m Diver Outdoor Sports Diver Men's Watch Sm8019b Olive Green Colourful - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





--> 91.54US $ 54% OFF|QIMEI Design US Special Forces UDT Military 300M Diver Outdoor Sports Men's Watch SM8019B Olive Green colour|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress

Take off everything after the html --> 91.54US $ 54% OFF|QIMEI Design US Special Forces UDT Military 300M Diver Outdoor Sports Men's Watch SM8019B Olive Green colour|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

another_shawn said:


> Of my four watches, I wear the SD Willard the most. If I would have known how much I like this size and shape of watch, I think I might have sprung for the San Martin


Steeldive is much better value in my opinion than San Martin. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I think Pagani got caught putting other movements in their watches that were advertising NH35 recently didn't they? Obviously due to the shortage but still...





percysmith said:


> Their own site still not updated?


Jason The Watch Guy called them out for it


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

this SM looks nice !


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

jhdscript said:


> this SM looks nice !


Which one?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> I'd agree there are not many great dress watch options on AliX. The only one I've really been pleased with is the Cadisen diamond - check that out, if you haven't already.
> 
> I'm curious as to which Steeldive model you have which has been good enough to be your only dive watch for 2 years?


SD1952, the retro fifty fathoms. I’m a big sucker for the 1950s fifty fathoms, and SD makes a really good one



johnmichael said:


> If you're looking for dress/casual dress watches on AliX, try Reef Tiger and Lobinni.


Lobinni has a few really nice watches. 
though I believe both these brands do their fake Swiss marketing stuff which I don’t like. And I’ve heard some other mixed things about honesty.

And in general I don’t often find AliExpress homages particularly classy for dress watch options. Though I don’t mind a Sea-Gull or BWAF. The Sea-Gull Nomos homage seems to be one of the most popular dressy watches for good reason.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Which one?


Pagani Sea Master


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> SD1952, the retro fifty fathoms. I’m a big sucker for the 1950s fifty fathoms, and SD makes a really good one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know that you are aware of this but the Lobinni w/Hangzhou 5000A Micro-Rotor movement @ just over $200 is a great original dress watch. Also, as you know, you generally only find micro-rotor movements in watches costing thousands of dollars.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> I know that you are aware of this but the Lobinni w/Hangzhou 5000A Micro-Rotor movement @ just over $200 is a great original dress watch. Also, as you know, you generally only find micro-rotor movements in watches costing thousands of dollars.


Yeah the 5000A Lobinni is very nice indeed.

The one you posted is also nice. I've seen listings for it with Miyota 9015, so not sure what you'd get. I think there are also often discrepancies with Lobinni ads and what you receive, which makes me hesitant on top of the faux-Swiss stuff.

This one with Miyota and 'moon-phase' for date wheel is my favourite of theirs, but 42mm for a dress watch is a a no








153.0US $ 50% OFF|Lobinni Top Haiou Movement Men Mechanical Watch Mens Automatic Moon Phase часы мужские Switzerland Luxury Brand elogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

So much misspelling on a caseback
*SE-MONSTER", "WATER RESITANT" And "SAPPHRE". *

SEETSERN, why did you **** up this one


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> So much misspelling on a caseback
> *SE-MONSTER", "WATER RESITANT" And "SAPPHRE". *
> 
> SEETSERN, why did you **** up this one
> View attachment 16158328


I'm glad I went with the Tactical Frog... Such an amateur job on the case back isn't very promising  where else did they try to take a shortcut? We know of the date wheel alignment but maybe there's still a (bad) surprise somewhere...


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

mougino said:


> I'm glad I went with the Tactical Frog... Such an amateur job on the case back isn't very promising  where else did they try to take a shortcut? We know of the date wheel alignment but maybe there's still a (bad) surprise somewhere...


Even though I knew this, but it was a reminder never be the first one (one of the first ones) to try a new product. Wait for the full reviews.

To be honest, I love the watch, but so many mistakes on their side it is not worth it for me anymore, if they fix the date wheel and the
missspelling, I will re-order it


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Yeah the 5000A Lobinni is very nice indeed.
> 
> The one you posted is also nice. I've seen listings for it with Miyota 9015, so not sure what you'd get. I think there are also often discrepancies with Lobinni ads and what you receive, which makes me hesitant on top of the faux-Swiss stuff.
> 
> ...


This one is an actual moon phase (Sea-Gull ST2108 - 28,800), and only 40.5mm.









183.0US $ |Lobinni Mens Dress 50m Waterproof Steel Strap Moon Phase Business Automatic Self-wind Mechanical Wrist Watch - Silver - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

alec_kojro said:


> Even though I knew this, but it was a reminder never be the first one (one of the first ones) to try a new product. Wait for the full reviews.
> 
> To be honest, I love the watch, but so many mistakes on their side it is not worth it for me anymore, if they fix the date wheel and the
> missspelling, I will re-order it


Tbf, these two issues should be fairly easy fixes, no? An original, non-wonky NH35 date wheel can't be expensive (hell, you might have an NH35 watch with a ghost date as a donor), though this requires the skill to take apart watches.
A new case back is super easy to install, they just need to make a new one without all the typos (perhaps quite an undertaking..) and send it your way.

You re-ordering it basically rewards their mistakes lol



HoustonReal said:


> This one is an actual moon phase (Sea-Gull ST2108 - 28,800), and only 40.5mm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbh I don't really care about a moonphase being real at this price point, it's just there to be pretty. I thinking using a Miyota datewheel as moonphase is actually kinda cool


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Though I don’t mind a Sea-Gull or BWAF.


I’m sorry but I don’t know the reference. What is a BWAF? Thx


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Timbit said:


> I’m sorry but I don’t know the reference. What is a BWAF? Thx


*Beijing Watch Factory* (AKA - BJWAF)- One of the premier, original (circa 1958) state-owned watchmakers. They are now owned by Fiyta, but they produced some of the better, Chinese made watches.

Their logo is a stylized "Forbidden City".


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

ninja'd by houston!



Timbit said:


> I’m sorry but I don’t know the reference. What is a BWAF? Thx


Beijing Watch Factory. An 'original' Chinese watchmaker, along with Sea-Gull and Shanghai Watch Factory and probably a couple of others.

As much as I think heritage and all that is overrated, when it comes to dress watches I would rather not have a Chinese mushroom homage. But that's just me.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Tbf, these two issues should be fairly easy fixes, no? An original, non-wonky NH35 date wheel can't be expensive (hell, you might have an NH35 watch with a ghost date as a donor), though this requires the skill to take apart watches.
> A new case back is super easy to install, they just need to make a new one without all the typos (perhaps quite an undertaking..) and send it your way.
> 
> You re-ordering it basically rewards their mistakes lol


Too much work for me, the watch is just going back and I will re-order it, we all deserve second chances


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Thanks guys


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> ninja'd by houston!
> 
> 
> Beijing Watch Factory. An 'original' Chinese watchmaker, along with Sea-Gull and Shanghai Watch Factory and probably a couple of others.
> ...


Liaoning-Peacock (Hongqi) is the only other one still producing high-end watches.








Dixmont and Guangzhou were selling some watches, but they are virtually unavailable outside China. Nanning and Hangzhou are mostly movement manufacturers, but they still have in-house watch brands.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

alec_kojro said:


> Too much work for me, the watch is just going back and I will re-order it, we all deserve second chances


You’re sending it back for a refund? Fair enough, I thought you were buying 2.

And I don’t mind tinkering, quite enjoy it.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anybody know, whats the cheapest tourbillon watch available on A-Express

post links please.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

alec_kojro said:


> So much misspelling on a caseback
> *SE-MONSTER", "WATER RESITANT" And "SAPPHRE". *
> 
> SEETSERN, why did you **** up this one
> View attachment 16158328


What a hot mess. That’s pretty amateur. These spelling errors are what we used to see 2-3 years ago, but have been faded out by the more serious brands.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Does anybody know, whats the cheapest tourbillon watch available on A-Express
> 
> post links please.


About $350 is the cheapest real Tourbillon on AliX. Try these links:

348.68US $ 54% OFF|AESOP Men's Mechanical Watch Flying Tourbillon Skeleton Watches for Men Wristwatch Man Male Clocks Mechanical Watch Luxury|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress









280.46US $ 63% OFF|Men's Giv Luxury Original Tourbillon Movement Watches Mens 2021 Sapphire Mechanical Tourbillon Business Watch For Men Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Here's a fun Sugess for less than 550:








538.0US $ 50% OFF|Sugess Real Tourbillon Mechanical Sapphire Watch For Men Luxury Seagull Movement St8000 Mens Watch Man Waterproof Orologio Uomo - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Sugess offers pretty good bang for the buck when it comes to tourbillon watches-----in particular, look at their aventurine watches but if you are serious about shopping, wait until 11/11


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

I can't believe I'm the only one interested in this bronze 1963 chronograph....totally blew my mind.
Came to about 165$ during last sale.

I'll post a few thoughts after the euphoria passes and I get back in touch with reality. 







































Excuse the million mile link
US $197.97 50％ Off | 1963 Panda Pilot Chronograph Bronze Watches Men's Mechanical Watch 40mm Vintage Air Force Wristwatches St1901 Movement Sapphire








US $197.97 50％ Off | 1963 Panda Pilot Chronograph Bronze Watches Men's Mechanical Watch 40mm Vintage Air Force Wristwatches St1901 Movement Sapphire






star.aliexpress.com


----------



## Nikola237 (Jan 30, 2021)

What do you all think about making a separate AliExpress topic where we could post new releases, without much discussion? It would be much easier to follow, since this topic has really high post volume.

We can also sum up most popular AE watches in the first post.


----------



## Dennis K (Apr 24, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> This new SM looks decent at 39mm!


This looks bloody amazing, but the lug to lug is 49mm, which is a very strange decision. It makes the watch unwearable for anyone with a wrist smaller than 6.75'' and 40mm vintage Subs have a lug to lug of only 47mm.

Hopefully San Martin will reduce the L2L in future versions. Because as it currently stands, their biggest potential market won't be able to wear it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

alec_kojro said:


> So much misspelling on a caseback
> *SE-MONSTER", "WATER RESITANT" And "SAPPHRE".
> 
> SEETSERN, *why did you **** up this one


But the irony tho...  

We all need to cut everyone some slacks.
And I do mean, slacks.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> Does anybody know, whats the cheapest tourbillon watch available on A-Express
> 
> post links please.


You may want to cross shop Merkur Watch. They have a selection of tourbillons. None are on sale at the moment, and that’s a bit odd because they usually have a selection on sale for around $350-$360. If you wait a week or two, they will probably mark down some of them in some sort of flash sale.

It’s good to have options.





__





tourbillon - www.merkurwatch.com


tourbillon - www.merkurwatch.com



www.merkurwatch.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

alec_kojro said:


> So much misspelling on a caseback
> *SE-MONSTER", "WATER RESITANT" And "SAPPHRE". *
> 
> SEETSERN, why did you **** up this one
> View attachment 16158328


Have you seen Wheel of Fortune lately? Vowels aren’t free!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just bought a Cadisen C18189G Chronograph watch with a Seiko VK-63 for $118 AUD! Looks to be a decent watch for the $$$. I like that they have tried to add their own spin on the watch instead of being a direct 1:1 copy.


----------



## District Time (Nov 2, 2020)

Ipse said:


> I can't believe I'm the only one interested in this bronze 1963 chronograph....totally blew my mind.
> Came to about 165$ during last sale.
> 
> I'll post a few thoughts after the euphoria passes and I get back in touch with reality.


I am digging the 40mm bronze panda dial. Mighty tempting...


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

how long is shipping from aliexpress to US/Canada now?


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Watch the video here. Particularly that white-dial Cadisen Longines Conquest homage looks nice. Stainless, sapphire, Miyota 8215, and purportedly better water resistance than the Longines version! Right sized at 39mm. $84









224.98US $ |CADISEN 39mm Men Automatic Mechanical Watch 2021 Luxury 200m Waterproof Sapphire Crystal Luminous Date MIYOTA 8215 Watch for Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

My female end link bracelet just arrived for my Phylida Speedmaster homage. Huge improvement over the male end link version.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Does anybody know, whats the cheapest tourbillon watch available on A-Express
> 
> post links please.


I bought this one during the last sale for $273 but I sent it back: underwhelming.









303.2US $ 60% OFF|Aesop Men's Luxury Tourbillon Mechanical Watches Mens 2021 Sapphire Tourbillon Skeleton Movement Watch For Men Goldstone Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Nikola237 said:


> What do you all think about making a separate AliExpress topic where we could post new releases, without much discussion? It would be much easier to follow, since this topic has really high post volume.
> 
> *We can also sum up most popular AE watches in the first post.*


This won't work (your last sentence). I made a comprehensive list of Aliexpress homages some years back, but after a few weeks/months, WUS prevents you to edit the front post, so it's vowed to become a mess again.

I don't see the interest to multiply AliExpress topics, we already have two (one for straps/bracelets, and one for watches/discussions). Also the discussions are part of the fun IMO


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> My female end link bracelet just arrived for my Phylida Speedmaster homage. Huge improvement over the male end link version.
> View attachment 16159788
> 
> View attachment 16159789
> ...


Are they selling the bracelet alone now? Do you have a link?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

alec_kojro said:


> So much misspelling on a caseback
> *SE-MONSTER", "WATER RESITANT" And "SAPPHRE". *
> 
> SEETSERN, why did you **** up this one


they save the ocean by less letter engraving. 
or maybe no enough space for more letters?
is SE-MONSTER a typo? what was the intention?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> Are they selling the bracelet alone now? Do you have a link?


Yep 😃
AU $34.31 | NEW Bracelet for Phylida Moonwatch (Female end links)








27.1US $ |NEW Bracelet for Phylida Moonwatch (Female Endlink)|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

The morning lume on the Hruodland Aquatimer never ceases to amaze me. This is after maybe 15 minutes on wrist, with exposure to sunlight through my office window on a cloudy morning. Perhaps the best lume of any of my AliExpress watches. In fact, one of my "Best of AliExpress" watches overall.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

frogles said:


> they save the ocean by less letter engraving.
> or maybe no enough space for more letters?
> is SE-MONSTER a typo? what was the intention?


SEE-MONSTER


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*I think the Seestern was my last Aliexpress watch, would never do it again, after I opened a dispute with Aliexpress to return the Seestern (which advertise free shipment) because of all the QC issues I mentioned before, I win the case, but Aliexpress is now saying I have to pay the shipment myself to China? is this a joke? why offer free return then? I opened now a case against Aliexpress with Paypal probably will lose that one, but I don't give a ****, I feel also betrayed by Seestern because when I came to them they said no problem we offer free return and now they are saying I have to pay myself to return the watch.
The idea that I could have paid a 100 more and got a Laco Flieger instead of this mess is really bothering me 


















*


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

alec_kojro said:


> * Aliexpress is now saying I have to pay the shipment myself to China? is this a joke? why offer free return then? *


"FREE return" in their mind means you (buyer) are "FREE" to return it, at your own cost.
And, it's "free of charge" for them, for you to do so.

Kinda like how products (at least in the US) come with a "lifetime guarantee", but they don't tell you WHOSE lifetime.
It usually turns out to be the lifetime of the product itself. 
So once it dies, so does the guarantee.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> "FREE return" in their mind means you (buyer) are "FREE" to return it, at your own cost.
> And, it's "free of charge" for them, for you to do so.
> 
> Kinda like how products (at least in the US) come with a "lifetime guarantee", but they don't tell you WHOSE lifetime.
> ...


Are you serious? this is soooooo misleading it is a bit funny


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> "FREE return" in their mind means you (buyer) are "FREE" to return it, at your own cost.
> And, it's "free of charge" for them, for you to do so.


Sorry but this is not true, from your posts it is clear you have something against AE sellers but please refrain from spreading false information...

"Free return" means the seller sends you a shipping label and an address to a local shop near you, where to drop off the package. The return is free for you.

Source: I actually used one of these last year, in my case they pointed me to a Chinese restaurant nearby, it cost me nothing and I was fully refunded of the watch.



alec_kojro said:


> Are you serious? this is soooooo misleading it is a bit funny


His source: "trust me, bro"...
Who you gonna believe?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

alec_kojro said:


> *Aliexpress is now saying I have to pay the shipment myself to China? is this a joke? why offer free return then?*





Chronopolis said:


> "FREE return" in their mind means you (buyer) are "FREE" to return it, at your own cost.
> And, it's "free of charge" for them, for you to do so.
> 
> Kinda like how products (at least in the US) come with a "lifetime guarantee", but they don't tell you WHOSE lifetime.
> ...


I'm not defending them, but I think they mean *free* from a restocking fee. If this is really their policy, it should state, "Return for any reason. Just pay return shipping." But this is AliExpress, so clear communication of features and policies is not a thing.

Sometimes it pays to become a Karen. I bought a watch off TaoBao that offered free international shipping, and then the watch was sent to a shipping warehouse in China, where I was told to arrange freight charges to the US. I'm not sure how I was expected to do this, since no links to a shipping service were provided. I went into full Karen mode, and eventually the Seller had his domestic shipping service return the item, and I got all my money back. YMMV

My point, which I needed to restate to the Seller numerous times, is he offered the option of international sales, with no disclosure of additional shipping charges, or any way to pay for them at the time of purchase. I kept a dispute open on TaoBao, and ultimately I could have disputed the charges with my credit card company.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Hmmmm, I've used the free return through Phylida when I noticed a scratch on the dial of my Aqua Terra homage. They saw the picture and immediately told me to raise a dispute and that they were sorry. I did that, got a free shipping label and sent it to an address in Australia. It arrived there about 3 days later and I had my money back within a week.

My guess is AliExpress don't deem your watch to have a real defect. Design flaws yes, defect no. Therefore they are making you pay shipping.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

But it does say "for any reason" so I'm not sure why it's not actually free return for you...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> I think the Seestern was my last Aliexpress watch, would never do it again, after I opened a dispute with Aliexpress to return the Seestern (which advertise free shipment) because of all the QC issues I mentioned before, I win the case, but Aliexpress is now saying I have to pay the shipment myself to China? is this a joke? why offer free return then? I opened now a case against Aliexpress with Paypal probably will lose that one, but I don't give a ****, I feel also betrayed by Seestern because when I came to them they said no problem we offer free return and now they are saying I have to pay myself to return the watch.
> The idea that I could have paid a 100 more and got a Laco Flieger instead of this mess is really bothering me


That is completely abnormal and you are 100% right to escalate. There is no interpretation in "free return", if a seller advertises it, it means a product return is absolutely free for the customer. Best practice: they pay for the return. Or they could refund you after you pay. But it should cost you nothing eventually.
I'm betting Paypal can defend you with a clear screenshot of the page advertising the "free return". Good luck, and keep us updated! (and also *no need to yell!!* )


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Yep 😃
> AU $34.31 | NEW Bracelet for Phylida Moonwatch (Female end links)
> 
> 
> ...


Inspired by Jugsy a couple of weeks ago, I bought the replacement bracelet, with female endlinks, for the Phylida Speedmaster. You can see here the difference it makes on my 7 inch wrist.

With male end links










With female end links


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

DarkAllen said:


> how long is shipping from aliexpress to US/Canada now?


hit and miss, but I ordered a watch winder, that took under 3 weeks, I was surprised how fast it came.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Buying from AliExpress is like walking into a casino and putting all your money at the roulette wheel on black. Sometimes black comes up, sometimes red comes up, and the AliExpress has green 0, 00 and 000 spots that can come up as well.
If you don't want the gamble, move up to Zelos, Borealis, Relio, SWC etc which in my experience have GREAT customer serivce.
Or stick with the expensive San Martin, or Cronos.
I was thinking of the Seestern Doxa homage, and now with all the issues I'm thinking I'll wait to version 3.
Also raiding the second hand market, for any Canadians out there take a look at BezelHouse in Alberta and their preowned/consignment.
I bought a Seiko SPB103 for roughly $500 US, and it came absolutely mint. No taxes as it was "used". Beautiful watch, with a 70 hour power reserve.
They have one on the site now same rough price, also in excellent condition.
I know it is more than AliExpress, but just a tad more than San Martin, and I'd much rather have the SPB103 than any San Martin.
Put it on a Crafter Blue strap, best dive watch in my collection.
No more AliExpress for a while for me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> If you don't want the gamble, move up to Zelos, Borealis, Relio, SWC etc which in my experience have GREAT customer serivce.


Only for the US/Canada they have.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> Only for the US/Canada they have.


I'd argue Zelos has great customer service anywhere. I've never seen a company fix so many watches due to unfair wear or reasons way outside of the scope of a warranty.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I don't own a Nakzen watch yet but this Roman numeral version really caught my eye so I just placed an order for it. People here seem to be very happy with their Nakzen pagoda watches so I thought this would be a low risk purchase.










43.2US $ 55% OFF|NAKZEN JAPANESE Genuine Leather Quartz Watch Business Gentle Fashion Men Watch SL4115G|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

alec_kojro said:


> Too much work for me, the watch is just going back and I will re-order it, we all deserve second chances


And I was gonna add that sending back to China is too much work for me..sounds like you're facing that issue now 😅 

I'm not shocked they're giving you a hard time for the wonky date wheel and typos. I doubt they even consider them real QC issues. 
My AliEx motto has always been go straight for a (partial) refund, and then throw it on eBay or something if you don't like it. What I've also found is that if you get like 33% off the watch, suddenly I don't mind the issues so much anymore.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

To follow up why I was underwhelmed with the ET KS in terms of lacking ‘definition’, here’s a quick comparison with an original (not exact homage, as this is one with a date and thicker lugs) I got in the mail:


















The black lines on the indices and hands definitely help with definition. Also prefer the sharper angles and finishing on the case, and Seiko knows how to make a bloody good dial..granted, the KS was much more expensive in 1970 (and today). 

The blued hand on the ET does really pop at least. And the creme dial is nice in some lighting. It's a different vibe. 

The ET is still fantastic value for money, obviously. I spent 3x more importing the KS with mineral crystal + it’s a bit beat-up (and vintage movement is always a question mark) so there’s no real winner in value. But I do know which one’s gonna get more wrist time


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Very happy with the 42mm Seig Flamma Christopher Ward homage. Arrived in perfect condition except for one scratch on the case that I can polish out. If they made this in 38mm, it could be a SM6200 killer.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> To follow up why I was underwhelmed with the ET KS in lacking ‘definition’, here’s a quick comparison with an original I got in the mail:
> View attachment 16160393
> 
> 
> ...


I’d love different dial options on the ET, something like white enamel would be awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Regarding free return, you must choose the reason of: don’t want/need it anymore. You will then be issued label and drop-off instructions.

If there are problems with the watch, upload photos or video and explain. I once did not do that on a watch that had arrived with a flopping second hand. While checking on the status of the return, I saw AE planning to deduct 20% off my refund. (Note that no warning had been sent.) At that point I uploaded the package-opening video to show that’s how it had arrived. AE then issued the refund in full and raised my member level from “diamond” to “badass.”


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Tsar Bomba Chronographe review


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Regarding free return, you must choose the reason of: don’t want/need it anymore. You will then be issued label and drop-off instructions.
> 
> If there are problems with the watch, upload photos or video and explain. I once did not do that on a watch that had arrived with a flopping second hand. While checking on the status of the return, I saw AE planning to deduct 20% off my refund. (Note that no warning had been sent.) At that point I uploaded the package-opening video to show that’s how it had arrived. AE then issued the refund in full and raised my member level from “diamond” to “badass.”


Makes no sense, so if you don't want it anymore you send it back for free, but if you have a problem with the watch you pay to return it, wtf?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

alec_kojro said:


> Makes no sense, so if you don't want it anymore you send it back for free, *but if you have a problem with the watch you pay to return it,* wtf?


It's works just like marriage / divorce, as opposed to just 
breaking up after being boy/girl friends.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

john_marston said:


> And I was gonna add that sending back to China is too much work for me..sounds like you're facing that issue now 😅
> 
> I'm not shocked they're giving you a hard time for the wonky date wheel and typos. I doubt they even consider them real QC issues.
> My AliEx motto has always been go straight for a (partial) refund, and then throw it on eBay or something if you don't like it. What I've also found is that if you get like 33% off the watch, suddenly I don't mind the issues so much anymore.


I thought about doing that, but at the moment life and work has been so stressful I thought returning is the easiest thing to do


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> Makes no sense, so if you don't want it anymore you send it back for free, but if you have a problem with the watch you pay to return it, wtf?


If it is an item with free return that has a problem, you get to return it free. But yes, an item without free return has no chance of being returned free of charge; instead, a problem gets handled through the negotiation/ arbitration system.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> If it is an item with free return that has a problem, you get to return it free. But yes, an item without free return has no chance of being returned free of charge; instead, a problem gets handled through the negotiation/ arbitration system.


it had free return and had a problem too.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> it had free return and had a problem too.


Despite it having a problem, in order to receive the label and drop-off instructions, one must choose the reason of not wanting it, as I mentioned earlier. I believe this is a new change from choosing easy returns as the reason. Looks like AE’s desired outcome of fewer free returns due to confusion is working.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Ipse said:


> I can't believe I'm the only one interested in this bronze 1963 chronograph....totally blew my mind.
> Came to about 165$ during last sale.
> 
> I'll post a few thoughts after the euphoria passes and I get back in touch with reality.
> ...


I should have known better than to get enamored with a Chinese product...the movement is broken : the watch stops when laid down flat. 
According to the timegrapher, the movement is healthy, with -1SPD and 320 deg amplitude so it's either the small second hand touching the dial or another intermittent internal friction problem.
Evidently I can return it but I'd be kissing the 31$ discount (coupons) goodbye.

NOT happy


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Inspired by Jugsy a couple of weeks ago, I bought the replacement bracelet, with female endlinks, for the Phylida Speedmaster. You can see here the difference it makes on my 7 inch wrist.
> 
> With male end links
> 
> ...


I've had mine on my desk for a few days. Can't wait to fit it. The original crappy one is still in the plastic since it was so bulbous. Looks miles better in your photos.[/QUOTE]


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Ipse said:


> I can't believe I'm the only one interested in this bronze 1963 chronograph....totally blew my mind.
> Came to about 165$ during last sale.
> 
> I'll post a few thoughts after the euphoria passes and I get back in touch with reality.
> ...


I am craving for it. But not in 40mm. I want them to do a 38mm version...


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> Despite it having a problem, in order to receive the label and drop-off instructions, one must choose the reason of not wanting it, as I mentioned earlier. I believe this is a new change from choosing easy returns as the reason. Looks like AE’s desired outcome of fewer free returns due to confusion is working.


This makes no sense at all, seriously, people **** on amazon all the time, and they deserve it but at least that
would never happen with amazon.....


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Ipse said:


> I should have known better than to get enamored with a Chinese product...the movement is broken : the watch stops when laid down flat.
> According to the timegrapher, the movement is healthy, with -1SPD and 320 deg amplitude so it's either the small second hand touching the dial or another intermittent internal friction problem.
> Evidently I can return it but I'd be kissing the 31$ discount (coupons) goodbye.
> 
> NOT happy


The movement could be broken but that’s not likely. Instead, you’ll have to use about half of your savings to pay for the 10-minute repair. Yes, it sucks to receive a watch like that, but getting it fixed really isn’t so bad.


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

I got my Seestern 62mas today. All kinds of misspelled words on the caseback, and the date wheel was not centered. Other than that, I kind of like it. If they actually answer my email and let me return this one, I'll be ordering another one (bought from their website, so hopefully no issues with the return).


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

jwsallen said:


> I got my Seestern 62mas today. All kinds of misspelled words on the caseback, and the date wheel was not centered. Other than that, I kind of like it. If they actually answer my email and let me return this one, I'll be ordering another one (bought from their website, so hopefully no issues with the return).


exactly the same problem I had with the watch.... did they tell you when are they going to fix it?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> It's works just like marriage / divorce, as opposed to just
> breaking up after being boy/girl friends.


Yeah, and the guy returning the watch gets to pay for the kids upbringing


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> exactly the same problem I had with the watch.... did they tell you when are they going to fix it?


They are already making new backs without spelling mistakes, and sans Patrick


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Hmmmm, I've used the free return through Phylida when I noticed a scratch on the dial of my Aqua Terra homage. They saw the picture and immediately told me to raise a dispute and that they were sorry. I did that, got a free shipping label and sent it to an address in Australia. It arrived there about 3 days later and I had my money back within a week.


This is a relief|interesting to see that good sellers really know how business should go, so with them 'free return' does not need to be explained.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

i saw this one too, it is really looking interesting and i'd be glad to see real pix of it 
I also saw that there are 4 indices between the hours but between XI and I => is this possible to read minutes precisely when in this frame ? 



tcl said:


> I don't own a Nakzen watch yet but this Roman numeral version really caught my eye so I just placed an order for it. People here seem to be very happy with their Nakzen pagoda watches so I thought this would be a low risk purchase.
> 
> View attachment 16160333
> 
> ...


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> ....
> I also saw that there are 4 indices between the hours but between XI and I => is this possible to read minutes precisely when in this frame ?


I just placed the order so it will probably be about a month before I have the watch in hand. As to your question, I think you would have to approximate the minute when the hand gets close to some of the numerals. That's fine with me since I'm buying this watch more for its overall look than for tracking time in increments of less than two minutes.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

manchette said:


> This is a relief|interesting to see that good sellers really know how business should go, so with them 'free return' does not need to be explained.


Except that a truly good seller would fix the scratch before selling it to the next guy, who is probably using a coupon that "justifies" the seller's behavior.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Watch the video here. Particularly that white-dial Cadisen Longines Conquest homage looks nice. Stainless, sapphire, Miyota 8215, and purportedly better water resistance than the Longines version! Right sized at 39mm. $84
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While some variants of the Conquest line, such as the VHP quartz and the GMT models, have only 50 meters of water resistance, most variants are rated to 300 meters.

Also, according to the technical information on the Longines website, 50 meters of water resistance is suitable for swimming and snorkeling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

tcl said:


> I don't own a Nakzen watch yet but this Roman numeral version really caught my eye so I just placed an order for it. People here seem to be very happy with their Nakzen pagoda watches so I thought this would be a low risk purchase.
> 
> View attachment 16160333
> 
> ...


specs are not so detailed
any idea of diameter?


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

rlachcik said:


> hit and miss, but I ordered a watch winder, that took under 3 weeks, I was surprised how fast it came.


can you link to that watch winder and review?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> specs are not so detailed
> any idea of diameter?


41mm to 41.5mm x 8mm thick, according to Chinese sites. Miyota 2035 movement.

Nakzen, Ruimas, Megir and Mini Focus are all in-house brands of OEM, *Shenzhen Meigeer Watch Co., LTD.* Nakzen was designed to sell to the Japanese market. Ruimas is their fake Swiss brand.

*







*


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Does anyone know if there's a holiday in China atm as I'm waiting on a watch to be posted and it's very quiet on Ali?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DarkAllen said:


> how long is shipping from aliexpress to US/Canada now?


The US Postal Service is slower now, due to intentional destruction by the current Postmaster General.






https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2021/03/louis-dejoy-is-killing-it.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a holiday in China atm as I'm waiting on a watch to be posted and it's very quiet on Ali?


There is: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Week_(China)


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> US Pos
> 
> The US Postal Service is slower now, due to intentional destruction by the current Postmaster General.
> 
> ...


Australian EMS from HK mailed 18 Sep, delivered 29 Sep (8 working days)
US EMS from HK mailed 20 Sep, delivered 4 Oct (10 working days)


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> There is: https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Golden_Week_(China)


I thought Golden Week was over because I was speaking to two colleagues from China this morning, but they told me they actually have two more days of public holiday.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Does anyone know if there's a holiday in China atm as I'm waiting on a watch to be posted and it's very quiet on Ali?


Yep. I was about to order a watch strap on AliEx over the weekend, and the website warned me that the order wouldn't be shipped until at least the 8th October due to a Chinese holiday, so I didn't place the order.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

percysmith said:


> I thought Golden Week was over because I was speaking to two colleagues from China this morning, but they told me they actually have two more days of public holiday.


This year National golden week is Oct.1 - Oct.7 included.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Two Phylida Tin Tin watches in stock, and they come with female end links on the bracelets. Grab one before they are gone.









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Yep. I was about to order a watch strap on AliEx over the weekend, and the website warned me that the order wouldn't be shipped until at least the 8th of October due to a Chinese holiday, so I didn't place the order.


Looks like this Friday is the last day! Oh, well not much I can do about it. Cheers Springy


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Two Phylida Tin Tin watches in stock, and they come with female end links on the bracelets. Grab one before they are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to Aaliexpress Sunday night there was one left! By Monday morning 0600Hrs I went to buy it and it was gone. lol


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I went to Aaliexpress Sunday night there was one left! By Monday morning 0600Hrs I went to buy it and it was gone. lol


These two are still up for grabs! I am surprised they didn't sell yet.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> These two are still up for grabs! I am surprised they didn't sell yet.


Next time maybe! Cadisen said there's more coming besides I just bought a Cadisen Oak Chronograph


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> The morning lume on the Hruodland Aquatimer never ceases to amaze me. This is after maybe 15 minutes on wrist, with exposure to sunlight through my office window on a cloudy morning. Perhaps the best lume of any of my AliExpress watches. In fact, one of my "Best of AliExpress" watches overall.
> 
> View attachment 16160051


Looks like a good deal for $295 and I'm digging the bezel...


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

frogles said:


> specs are not so detailed
> any idea of diameter?


Another website that sells this watch states that the diameter is 40mm.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Looking forward to my Cadisen Chrono arriving. I used to have a Didun oak years ago but the crown just fell out one day! This one looks miles better...


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Two Phylida Tin Tin watches in stock, and they come with female end links on the bracelets. Grab one before they are gone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't come to terms with a watch brand whose name sounds like a sexually transmitted disease!

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

percysmith said:


> Australian EMS from HK mailed 18 Sep, delivered 29 Sep (8 working days)
> US EMS from HK mailed 20 Sep, delivered 4 Oct (10 working days)


My last two AliExpress shipments took 25 and 38 days, respectively.










Between Pitney Bowes, and USPS, it took 29 days to get the package from Los Angeles, delivered to the Washington DC area. For some reason, there was a two week gap between the package leaving the Pitney Bowes facility (less than 19 miles as the crow flies from the final destination), and being registered as accepted by the USPS.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

snowman40 said:


> I can't come to terms with a watch brand whose name sounds like a sexually transmitted disease!
> 
> M
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


Well, I certainly can, and especially this one (TinTin) in particular!!!-----No sterile dials for me!


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Well, I certainly can, and especially this one (TinTin) in particular!!!-----No sterile dials for me!


Each to their own, I don't like the real thing! 

M


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

snowman40 said:


> Each to their own, I don't like the real thing!
> 
> M


The Speedmaster Tintin is very polarizing  you either love it or hate it.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

snowman40 said:


> I can't come to terms with a watch brand whose name sounds like a sexually transmitted disease!
> 
> M
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


I know that this is a popular refrain, so there must be some merit to it, but does FIE-LEE-DAH really sound that much like CLAH-MIH-DEE-AH? I mean, it kind of rhymes, but there is substantial difference both in vowels and syllables. The only actual overlap is the AH sound at the end.

There's a watch brand called Armida. That is similar on vowels and syllables to Phylida, but I don't see anyone refusing to buy Armida watches because of how similar it sounds to chlamydia? In fact, I've never once heard the comparison.

Likewise, Phylida sounds no closer to chlamydia than the name Rashida does, and I don't think there has been any commentary to the effect of "OMG, Rashida Jones's first name sounds so much like an STD!" (If you don't know who Rashida Jones is, she is a minor celebrity actress in the US, and daughter of Quincy Jones).

What about Adidas? Is it embarrassingly evocative of an STD?

"Insignia," which is a minor electronics brand (Best Buy's house brand in the US) sounds a lot more like chlamydia than Phylida does, and no one complains about it. 

Or am I missing something, and there is some other STD that people are saying that Phylida sounds like? If so, apologies for missing the relevant reference point.

Otherwise, I just don't get the hang up, personally.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> I know that this is a popular refrain, so there must be some merit to it, but does FIE-LEE-DAH really sound that much like CLAH-MIH-DEE-AH? I mean, it kind of rhymes, but there is substantial difference both in vowels and syllables. The only actual overlap is the AH sound at the end.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


I don't know, but whenever I see Phylidia my mind sees Chlamydia.

It was the thing I saw when I very first saw one of their watches and no-one had mentioned this to me before that, so, regardless of whether I'm right or wrong, and supported by the fact that you say it's a 'popular refrain', it clearly is a problem.

M


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

snowman40 said:


> I don't know, but whenever I see Phylidia my mind sees Chlamydia.
> 
> It was the thing I saw when I very first saw one of their watches and no-one had mentioned this to me before that, so, regardless of whether I'm right or wrong, and supported by the fact that you say it's a 'popular refrain', it clearly is a problem.
> 
> M


Just to be sure: you do realize that it is Phylida and not Phylidia?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> What about Adidas? Is it embarrassingly evocative of an STD?
> 
> "Insignia," which is a minor electronics brand (Best Buy's house brand in the US) sounds a lot more like chlamydia than Phylida does, and no one complains about it.


The correct German pronunciation of Adidas sounds nothing like Phylida.






*Phylida* is an uncommon, Greek girl's name. Disease names often have Greek or Latin origins.
"[ _syll._ (p)hy-li-da, ph-yl-ida ] The baby girl name Phylida is pronounced F-IHLIYDAH †. Phylida's language of origin is Old Greek and it is predominantly used in Greek. Phylida is a variation of Phyllis (English, German, and Greek)."

If nothing else, it just looks and strikes the ear wrong, for many native English speakers.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Or am I missing something, and there is some other STD that people are saying that Phylida sounds like?


syPHILIS + chlamyDIA = PHYLIDA


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

=Handlove


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Just to be sure: you do realize that it is Phylida and not Phylidia?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> =Handlove


You don't get those with Handlove. Handlove is safer


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

The culprit that started this whole thing is no longer available!








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

borka_ said:


> I am craving for it. But not in 40mm. I want them to do a 38mm version...


They actually do have a bronzo 38mm with sapphire.


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

Reef Tiger Illidan…on a Hadley Roma gator strap.















This is my second Reef Tiger on a Rios 1931 Omega style deployment strap.


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

alec_kojro said:


> exactly the same problem I had with the watch.... did they tell you when are they going to fix it?


They haven't emailed me back yet. I know they answer emails because I asked them if they would do a 62MAS with a bracelet and they said yes.


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

I received the Phylida Tin Tin I ordered earlier. I think it's pretty good. However, it was partly different from the sample photo, probably because the dial was changed.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> My last two AliExpress shipments took 25 and 38 days, respectively.
> 
> View attachment 16162658
> 
> ...


I had similar, although not quite as extreme, issues with PB delivering to me.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Minoru said:


> I received the Phylida Tin Tin I ordered earlier. I think it's pretty good. However, it was partly different from the sample photo, probably because the dial was changed.
> View attachment 16163348


I can't spot the difference?


----------



## Londo Mollari (Nov 25, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> I know that this is a popular refrain, so there must be some merit to it, but does FIE-LEE-DAH really sound that much like CLAH-MIH-DEE-AH? I mean, it kind of rhymes, but there is substantial difference both in vowels and syllables. The only actual overlap is the AH sound at the end.
> 
> There's a watch brand called Armida. That is similar on vowels and syllables to Phylida, but I don't see anyone refusing to buy Armida watches because of how similar it sounds to chlamydia? In fact, I've never once heard the comparison.
> 
> ...












Rumpole of the Bailey fans have never forgiven Phyllida Trant, "the Portia of our Chambers," for marrying that sniveling twit Claude Erskine-Brown for his potential as a house husband, and becoming another High Court judge instead of Horace Rumpole's Watson.

"Phylida" is another Chinese misspelling.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Minoru said:


> I received the Phylida Tin Tin I ordered earlier. I think it's pretty good. However, it was partly different from the sample photo, probably because the dial was changed.
> View attachment 16163348


I love the colour combo on that! Very cool...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Well, my Casdisen oak Chrono is finally on its way and the seller was profusely sorry about the delay due to the holidays he threw in a few 20mm straps in for free. Should be here early next week using DHL...


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> My last two AliExpress shipments took 25 and 38 days, respectively.
> 
> View attachment 16162658
> 
> ...


I usually only buy with DHL shipping. Yes, it's expensive to buy, but I will not pay some of those crazy prices some sellers think they can charge. To Perth from Hong Kong using DHL is 4 days every time. It stops once in Singapore then straight onto Perth Australia. I hate Pitney Bowes, especially on Ebay! I've had watches take months to arrive.


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

The previous dial seems to have had two dots at 12 o'clock that were luminous. Now it's just silver.











Jugsy said:


> I can't spot the difference?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Minoru said:


> The previous dial seems to have had two dots at 12 o'clock that were luminous. Now it's just silver.
> View attachment 16164259


When was the previous version with luminous dots? I got mine in February, and it has silver dots just like in your photo.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Yet another two Tin Tin watches now in stock. Phylida really must be deliberately releasing these in low quantities every day or two to create the illusion of scarcity.









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Yet another two Tin Tin watches now in stock. Phylida really must be deliberately releasing these in low quantities every day or two to create the illusion of scarcity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and yet again they won't/can't ship that particular model to Brazil. Other watches yes, Tin Tin, nope


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Ipse said:


> They actually do have a bronzo 38mm with sapphire.


Damn it ! I am regularly checking alix for that and never found it. Got a link for it (I am still not finding it...) ?


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Just to be sure: you do realize that it is Phylida and not Phylidia?


I do, but it's so ingrained now that I even type it wrong!  

M


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

Looking at this review, for example, the two points are luminous.







Springy Watch said:


> When was the previous version with luminous dots? I got mine in February, and it has silver dots just like in your photo.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Minoru said:


> The previous dial seems to have had two dots at 12 o'clock that were luminous. Now it's just silver.


unless the all black version is different, those were changed VERY early on. the seller confirmed back when I purchased mine (I was one of the first 5 to order) that they were changed to polished dots. something about not getting even printing on the dots.

I believe I even mentioned this in my review way back when.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> I usually only buy with DHL shipping. Yes, it's expensive to buy, but I will not pay some of those crazy prices some sellers think they can charge. To Perth from Hong Kong using DHL is 4 days every time. It stops once in Singapore then straight onto Perth Australia. I hate Pitney Bowes, especially on Ebay! I've had watches take months to arrive.


DHL to the US can be way worse than some of the cheaper methods, because they often get extra scrutiny in US Customs.

The current US Postmaster General has slowed our official postal system, as part of a 10 year, cost cutting plan. Some say his intention is to shift mail to a private system, using companies like Pitney Bowes to replace jobs previously done by US postal employees.. 









USPS mail delivery is about to get permanently slower and temporarily more expensive


The Postal Service is also temporarily increasing prices for all commercial and retail domestic packages for the holiday season, beginning Oct. 3.



www.usatoday.com


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> DHL to the US can be way worse than some of the cheaper methods, because they often get extra scrutiny in US Customs.
> 
> The current US Postmaster General has slowed our official postal system, as part of a 10 year, cost cutting plan. Some say his intention is to shift mail to a private system, using companies like Pitney Bowes to replace jobs previously done by US postal employees..
> 
> ...


Man, that sucks for you guys!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Minoru said:


> Looking at this review, for example, the two points are luminous.


That review isn't of a previous version, it is a different model of the Tin Tin, which is sometimes still sold on the Phylida website. Specifically, it is the one with the thin red ring around the bezel:









303.34US $ |40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Black/Red Dial Wristwatch Speed TIN TIN Sapphire Crystal Solid SS|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

I do not know that! I thought this model was changed to the current dial.



Springy Watch said:


> That review isn't of a previous version, it is a different model of the Tin Tin, which is sometimes still sold on the Phylida website. Specifically, it is the one with the thin red ring around the bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Minoru said:


> Oh, was that so! I thought this model was changed to the current dial.
> 
> ？


No. I got mine in February, and it is the solid black bezel version like you have. But, if you look at the one with the red ring around it, you can even see reviews from last month. In short, both version are still sold (whenever Phylida release a few units of either one).


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> and yet again they won't/can't ship that particular model to Brazil. Other watches yes, Tin Tin, nope


Why won't they ship it to you mate?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> When was the previous version with luminous dots? I got mine in February, and it has silver dots just like in your photo.


Mine was purchased August 1st, 2020


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Why won't they ship it to you mate?


No idea! When I select this model it just states "supplier does not ship to Brazil" which is patently untrue since I bought a Phylida 'railmaster' a few weeks back. To double check I just added a random selection of their other watches to my basket and all of those can ship to Brazil; just not the Tin Tin.

I did ask a question via the AliX messenger but two weeks later I've still not had a response.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> That review isn't of a previous version, it is a different model of the Tin Tin, which is sometimes still sold on the Phylida website. Specifically, it is the one with the thin red ring around the bezel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be surprising (that they made the choice to produce 2 different dials for each insert ; instead of much cheaper choice of 2 different inserts only), but consistent with my story: I purchased one of the very first PHYLIDA Tintin when it was only offered with red insert, and I asked them to swap the insert with a white one coming from a non-Tintin PHYLIDA Speedy, which they did. A few weeks after, they started to propose the Tintin with white insert.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Finally got around to sizing the Phylida on the new bracelet with female endlinks. To be blunt, the original one that shipped with the ridiculously bulbous, male endlinks was a piece of junk. I refused to wear it and it still sits in the plastic it arrived in.

The finishing is not the best in a couple of areas, but the rough spots are underneath or hidden. I can live with that. The centre links are actually three parts. A few links have been a little bit sticky, but I’m sure they’ll loosen up with time and are not noticeable on the wrist.

It still comes with the diver’s extension. Surely, on this watch, that is an idea that could only be cooked up by someone with a smooth brain. As such, there are no additional holes in the clasp for a precise fit.

It articulates very well and feels comfortable. Some taper would improve the comfort, but that’s a personal thing. I’ve been quite happily wearing it on a black tropic, but visually the new bracelet looks sporty and gives a touch of class.

For the record, I think that the name Phylida sounds like an STD. Fair to say this watch has been just as contagious.

24.1US $ |NEW Bracelet for Phylida Moonwatch (Female end links)|Watchbands| - AliExpress

PS - There's one black Speedy left in the store right now! 182.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Wristwatch Solid Stainless Steel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

Oh no, this cone shape is what stops me from acquiring a Tin Tin  haven’t noticed it before.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tempus Populi said:


> Oh no, this cone shape is what stops me from acquiring a Tin Tin  haven’t noticed it before.


I guess you won't be buying a real Omega Speedmaster or IWC Portugieser in the near future?

* Omega Speedmaster*









* IWC Portugieser Chronograph







*


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> =Handlove
> View attachment 16162928



good translation btw 

a sterile dial helps in this matter


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Tempus Populi said:


> Oh no, this cone shape is what stops me from acquiring a Tin Tin  haven’t noticed it before.


The profile on the Corgeut Speedy is much slimmer.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mougino said:


> Mine was purchased August 1st, 2020


Twig and berries version?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I guess most folks here have already seen the design for a new watch that Pagani Design is working on. What is most striking to me is that they have finally removed the text "pagani design" from the dial. I had begged them to do that maybe a year ago, and they laughed at the suggestion. Somebody with better persuasive powers has been more successful, and I thank them for it.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I guess most folks here have already seen the design for a new watch that Pagani Design is working on. What is most striking to me is that they have finally removed the text "pagani design" from the dial. I had begged them to do that maybe a year ago, and they laughed at the suggestion. Somebody with better persuasive powers has been more successful, and I thank them for it.
> 
> View attachment 16165361


Looks good. And no "P.t Time" is a welcome revision too.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Is that PD some Longines homage?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Is that PD some Longines homage?


It certainly looks like it.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Is that PD some Longines homage?


Yes, Longines Spirit.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I guess most folks here have already seen the design for a new watch that Pagani Design is working on. What is most striking to me is that they have finally removed the text "pagani design" from the dial. I had begged them to do that maybe a year ago, and they laughed at the suggestion. Somebody with better persuasive powers has been more successful, and I thank them for it.
> 
> View attachment 16165361


The will sell it with photoshopped Longines photos BS marketing by them.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Not sure if this was already posted, $60 Speedy homage with Vk63:








64.41US $ |Retro VK63 Quartz Movement Man Watch Speed Tachymetre Master Luxury Watches Mens 2021 Stainless Steel Case Luminous Dial Gift|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





What's the catch? Apparently a junk bracelet and a 24 hour sub dial with 12 hour markers 🤦‍♂️. It's also 15mm thick with a mineral crystal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Scbr24 said:


> Not sure if this was already posted, $60 Speedy homage with Vk63:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's a failed Corgeut for the same price? Same movement but wrong subdial and 2mm thicker. Not impressive.









Corgeut Speedy Pro Gen 1 to Gen 3 review


Hi WUS! As I received the third generation of Corgeut Speedmaster Pro aka 'Moonwatch' homage, I thought it would be time to update my face-to-face. First I will point to the previous reviews: Gen 1 review: Review of the new Corgeut Speedmaster Pro sterile Gen 1 vs. Gen 2 review: Battle of the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Yes, Longines Spirit.
> 
> View attachment 16165714


Hate it when these brands photoshop onto luxury watches. PD does this far too often, and then you see the irl pics and it looks meh.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Hate it when these brands photoshop onto luxury watches. PD does this far too often, and then you see the irl pics and it looks meh.


Very meh! Plus, it will be 2mm wider and thicker.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Does anybody have the San Martin "Turtle" Great Wave on a more interesting strap or bracelet than the supplied one? Looking for suggestions.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Does anybody have the San Martin "Turtle" Great Wave on a more interesting strap or bracelet than the supplied one? Looking for suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 16166621


It’s a challenging one. I’ve got it on a blue tropic.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Elston Gunn said:


> It’s a challenging one. I’ve got it on a blue tropic.


Yeah, I tried a few different ones, including a blue rubber strap, and none look great, at least that I could find. Hopefully, somebody on here has magically found the perfect strap for it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Does anybody have the San Martin "Turtle" Great Wave on a more interesting strap or bracelet than the supplied one? Looking for suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 16166621


Cross-posting from another thread: (not my pic)



Pallet Spoon said:


>


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Cross-posting from another thread: (not my pic)


Blimey, that's overdoing it I think.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Blimey, that's overdoing it I think.


There are other more subtle straps on Kanagawa in this thread:









San Martin Watch Photography Event


This is a buyer show event officially organized by our San Martin. You can post your San Martin watch in this post to show the beauty of the watch as much as possible. We will select 3 best photographers every month, and each friend will receive a watch from us (the model of the complimentary...




www.watchuseek.com





E.g.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

In case if it wasn't posted earlier.
A comparison of Tactical Frog and Doxa by Just One More Watch


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I asked a store for a bracelet without logos, they said yes we can do that. So I ordered. Supposedly shipped but no movement in tracking whatsoever. I knew right away they hadn't shipped. 

Then a week ago the 'expected delivery date' passed, still no movement on tracking and it was noted somewhere that shipment was canceled..but that seems to be gone now. Now it just says 'logistics delay'. So it's still in the system as shipped, and when I try to dispute and claim not received, Ali doesn't allow me to proceed because I have to wait 60 days after expected delivery (so another 53) before I can dispute for my money back. 

I asked the seller if they can cancel and refund. You guessed it: read, and no response. 

So is this a way for sellers to hold your money hostage for 3 months? In stead of cancelling themselves (which I think must make them lose credibility).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I asked a store for a bracelet without logos, they said yes we can do that. So I ordered. Supposedly shipped but no movement in tracking whatsoever. I knew right away they hadn't shipped.
> 
> Then a week ago the 'expected delivery date' passed, still no movement on tracking and it was noted somewhere that shipment was canceled..but that seems to be gone now. Now it just says 'logistics delay'. So it's still in the system as shipped, and when I try to dispute and claim not received, Ali doesn't allow me to proceed because I have to wait 60 days after expected delivery (so another 53) before I can dispute for my money back.
> 
> ...


As I understand it, AliExpress doesn't release them any money until the item has been received. This is why they can easily refund your purchase.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> [...]
> So is this a way for sellers to hold your money hostage for 3 months? In stead of cancelling themselves (which I think must make them lose credibility).


No, AliExpress has your money. It's not released to the seller until you confirm the order is received.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> As I understand it, AliExpress doesn't release them any money until the item has been received. This is why they can easily refund your purchase.


Yep, it's an escrow system. That doesn't mean that Aliexpress isn't siding with sellers...most of the time.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

DP (as in double post, for you pervs out there) 🤣


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> DP (as in double post, for you pervs out there)


Why perv? Everyone on WUS knows DP is Dan Pierce's signature ¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Does anybody have the San Martin "Turtle" Great Wave on a more interesting strap or bracelet than the supplied one? Looking for suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 16166621



















its a 15 euro bracelet you can find on alix


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> View attachment 16167444
> View attachment 16167445
> 
> 
> its a 15 euro bracelet you can find on alix


Coincidentally, I actually already have that bracelet in my shopping cart.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

I can recommend that bracelet. It is good for the price.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

column said:


> I can recommend that bracelet. It is good for the price.


This is the one that has been sitting in my shopping cart for ages. Is it the same one?









15.86US $ 40% OFF|Solid Mesh Stainless Steel Watch Band Bracelets 18mm/20mm/22mm/24mm Watch Straps Deployment Buckle Brushed/polished Strap - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> This is the one that has been sitting in my shopping cart for ages. Is it the same one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes that's the same one, have mine on one of those too. That is a good price as well.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I pulled the trigger on an orange dial Seestern Doxa 300 homage. This is my first watch from Ali in 2021. Ironically, it's either my first or second orange watch, depending whether my Phoibos compressor order arrives beforehand.


179.9US $ 50% OFF|Top Brand Luminous Diver Watch Automatic Men Date 200m Turn Bracelet Seestern Wristwatch Retro SUB300T Mechanical Sapphire Glas|Sports Watches| - AliExpress 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## DarkAllen (Oct 20, 2012)

is LOBINNI a decent brand?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

DarkAllen said:


> is LOBINNI a decent brand?


They are generally considered to be well made watches. Some do not like that the branding includes “Interlaken” as it implies a Swiss heritage that does not exist.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

The watch of though men! ))









Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> To follow up why I was underwhelmed with the ET KS in terms of lacking ‘definition’, here’s a quick comparison with an original (not exact homage, as this is one with a date and thicker lugs) I got in the mail:
> View attachment 16160393
> 
> 
> ...


Just curious, doesn't Snowflake have a similar hands/dial (colour anyway) combination?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

percysmith said:


> Just curious, doesn't Snowflake have a similar hands/dial (colour anyway) combination?


Yeah! There's nothing objectively wrong with the methods used by ET on their KS, and it seems all elements are at least a mix of Seiko designs if not all KS. I just think something about their KS-homage falls a bit flat visually (with how all the silver-y colours blend in), and was trying to put my finger on it. Perhaps that GS has the same, and it's just a style I don't like.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Maybe somehow Seiko made their dials _darker_?










Your complaint could also be extended to King Seiko SJE083, somewhat:


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*Seestern fixed the problems with the 62mas, Date wheel is centered and the Caseback has no more mistakes!*
They call it V2 Edition


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

New Oris Homage looks pretty decent 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> *Seestern fixed the problems with the 62mas, Date wheel is centered and the Caseback has no more mistakes!*
> 
> 
> View attachment 16168760
> View attachment 16168761


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> *Seestern fixed the problems with the 62mas, Date wheel is centered and the Caseback has no more mistakes!*
> They call it V2 Edition
> 
> 
> ...


Link?


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> New Oris Homage looks pretty decent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can you pls share the link ?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> New Oris Homage looks pretty decent
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I couldn't find it on the Ali site. Does it come with a silver case option? If so, would you provide a link? Thanks.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

percysmith said:


> Maybe somehow Seiko made their dials _darker_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ugh, those KS44 (/reissue) are nice.

Idk what it exactly is, and I can’t compare the 44 KS or others as I don’t have them.

All I can say is that to my eyes the ET KS, the dial/case/hands/indices can look flat and blend together (bar seconds hand), whereas the KS56xx does not, and has real depth/pop to it.

This is all subjective ofc. Perhaps the ET is going for its own thing. And clearly it’s working as I can’t really fault it on anything else, and it’s very popular.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

kakefe said:


> can you pls share the link ?


 US $260.63 33％ Off | Luxury Pilot ...ristwatches
https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrE9hc6


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

john_marston said:


> ugh, those KS44 (/reissue) are nice.
> 
> Idk what it exactly is, and I can’t compare the 44 KS or others as I don’t have them.
> 
> ...


And I'll say it again - the older ET version looked better and the sunburst dial made it much more legible. I still regret not buying it


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

alec_kojro said:


> View attachment 16168771
> View attachment 16168772


It now appears they have a bezel problem!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

DarkAllen said:


> how long is shipping from aliexpress to US/Canada now?


I ordered a watch on September 27 and it arrived today (October 9). I think that's the quickest AliExpress has ever delivered an item to me, except for an item I once bought that shipped from US stock. (That item still took over a week to be delivered.) 

I purchased a few other items on September 27 that were bundled into "combined shipping." I haven't yet received those items. AliExpress tracking shows the items have cleared US customs, a USPS label was created, and USPS is awaiting the package. So, those items will probably arrive in the second half of next week.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

tcl said:


> I couldn't find it on the Ali site. Does it come with a silver case option? If so, would you provide a link? Thanks.


I found this one in silver, not the same brand though.








28.98US $ 60% de desconto|Relógio mecânico automático masculino de couro, relógio de pulso clássico luminoso masculino na moda retrô|Relógios mecânicos| - AliExpress


Compre Fácil, Viva Melhor! Aliexpress.com




pt.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Marcelo71 said:


> I found this one in silver, not the same brand though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ochstin are a very budget brand and this watch fits their mould. It's alloy, has an unstated 8213 Chinese movement, Hardlex crystal, and states 100% cow hide leather for the band (total baloney at that price). 15mm is not acceptable for that watch design either.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tcl said:


> I couldn't find it on the Ali site. Does it come with a silver case option? If so, would you provide a link? Thanks.











265.65US $ 31% OFF|Pilot Bronze Automatic Retro Luxury Octopus Men's Watch Leather Strap Sapphire Mechanical Vintage 10bar Waterproof Diver Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





$91 more on company website.




__





octopus kraken pilot watch


octopus kraken pilot watch




www.octopuskraken.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tcl said:


> I couldn't find it on the Ali site. Does it come with a silver case option? If so, would you provide a link? Thanks.


There's also a Corgeut, more correct quality than the Ochstin: steel case & Miyota movement.









350.0US $ |CORGEUT 41MM Green Black Mens Automatic Watch stainless Open backcase Miyota8215 Transparent waterproof sport Male watch leather|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This is an embarassing confession, but shows how tastes change. In the March sales, I bought the San Martin MOP turtle. I was expecting a beautiful blue MOP dial that glistened with many colours in the light. What arrived was a totally black dial, which has almost no glistening except in the brightest light.

I was seriously disappointed, but San Martin generously sent me a replacement MOP dial, which was beautifully blue, with all the glistening effect I could hope for.

Here is the part of the story I haven't told so far: I took the watch and new dial to a respected local watchmaker, and he thought the black dial looked much better than the new one. He told me that black mother of pearl is quite rare, and that the subtle effects looked fantastic to him. He suggested I go home and give the black dial another chance, but if I still insisted I could come back anytime and he would do the dial swap.

To be honest, I was really surprised he turned down paid work. But, I did take the watch home, and decided to give it a few months. Now, about six months later, I must admit that I am glad he made that recommendation. The black mother of pearl has really started to appeal to me. Totally unexpected, but I now really like the look that had previously disappointed me. And the replacement dial remains in my "spare parts" collection, untouched.

Watch collecting has been full of surprises for me, and this is one of them.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Following Springy’s advice from a few dozen posts back, I cleaned the patina off the highly patinated Addies Brashear. Using citric acid I gave the watch a long bath and then used toothpaste and a toothbrush to finish the job. From this:








I got that:








Shiny as the dog’s bollocks (as the saying in Polish goes). I gave it a month to start developing a new round of patina. After a month of wear and tear I got this:








I like it so much I don’t want it to develop patina any further. And the Hemsut strap looks killer on it (thank you whoever it was that drew attention to it. Jugsy? Mougino?). If the watch happens to be discouted in the 11/11 sale I would recommend considering it.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> Following Springy’s advice from a few dozen posts back, I cleaned the patina off the highly patinated Addies Brashear. Using citric acid I gave the watch a long bath and then used toothpaste and a toothbrush to finish the job. From this:
> View attachment 16170496
> 
> I got that:
> ...


Yeah, I love that strap, they really are great quality IMO. Great combo, I've been eyeing off that watch for a while but I haven't seen it get too many discounts yet, hopefully it's a good price during 11/11.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Marcelo71 said:


> I found this one in silver, not the same brand though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. This one has a different dial with day markers on the outermost ring but no way to make use of them without a third hand.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Yeah, I love that strap, they really are great quality IMO. Great combo, I've been eyeing off that watch for a while but I haven't seen it get too many discounts yet, hopefully it's a good price during 11/11.


So you’re the culprit  Great strap. Put a bronze buckle to complement the look.
Now, the watch is highly overpriced (320 USD minus VAT, so aporox 260 USD). Paid 182 in total. So worth the wait. The only downside is weaker lume on the hands but I didnt buy it for the lume


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> To follow up why I was underwhelmed with the ET KS in terms of lacking ‘definition’, here’s a quick comparison with an original (not exact homage, as this is one with a date and thicker lugs) I got in the mail:
> View attachment 16160393
> 
> 
> ...


Definition better in low ambient light:


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

*How much cheaper do things get on the 11/11 sales?
Let us say San Martin watches?*


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

And why is this San Martin so cheap?








143.54US $ 60% OFF|San Martin Tauchen Uhr 6200 Retro Wasser Geist Luxus Sapphire NH35 Männer Automatische Mechanische uhren 20Bar Wasser engen licht|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> And why is this San Martin so cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's from a seller with 0 feedback and 0 reviews. I personally wouldn't trust it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> *How much cheaper do things get on the 11/11 sales?
> Let us say San Martin watches?*


*Why do you write in bold bro?*


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> The black mother of pearl has really started to appeal to me.


Looks completely black to me  Show it in some direct sunlight please.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> *Why do you write in bold bro?*


It is somehow irritating. 👹


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

JojX said:


> It is somehow irritating. 👹


I don't think I am breaking any rules, you can block me and you won't see my messages anymore...
My mum is Polish though


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> I don't think I am breaking any rules, you can block me and you won't see my messages anymore...
> My mum is Polish though



I’m not saying you’re breaking any rules. It’s just irritating. It doesn’t seem your messages bear any utmost importance or have any special emotional load for that matter. And your mum being Polish has nothing to do with it. I have no urge to block you. It’s enough that you comply with the requests addressed towards you from more that one member and more than once. And sorry for the patronizing tone of the message.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hello all. Looking for opinions. Saw this Milanese strap and was intrigued. Seems like it has a clasp so it's easier to adjust, without the need for a screwdriver to move the "holder". However, will the extra metal make it bulky and thus uncomfortable? Thanks in advance.








6.9US $ 45% de desconto|Pulseira de relógio de aço inoxidável milanesa, prateada, preta, feminina, masculina, 16mm 24mm, pulseira de metal, fecho de desenvolvimento|Pulseira do relógio| - AliExpress


Compre Fácil, Viva Melhor! Aliexpress.com




pt.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

alec_kojro said:


> I don't think I am breaking any rules, you can block me and you won't see my messages anymore...
> My mum is Polish though


Done 

Usually you’ll find Bold messages are important updates or something that needs everyone’s attention, too much bold for no reason created a bit of a ‘boy who cried wolf’ situation where people start to ignore all bold posts… so not only will you start becoming ‘white noise’, but so will any important messages (like, * San Martin, 90% off, for the next hour only!*)


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Marcelo71 said:


> Hello all. Looking for opinions. Saw this Milanese strap and was intrigued. Seems like it has a clasp so it's easier to adjust, without the need for a screwdriver to move the "holder". However, will the extra metal make it bulky and thus uncomfortable? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Won't you still need a tool of some sort to fit the tail end of the strap to the keeper?


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> Won't you still need a tool of some sort to fit the tail end of the strap to the keeper?
> View attachment 16171514


Looking at the video in the listing, looks to me like the keeper glides along the strap and is kept in place maybe by pressure from the fold over part? No screwdriver to adjust the buckle was shown.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Marcelo71 said:


> Looking at the video in the listing, looks to me like the keeper glides along the strap and is kept in place maybe by pressure from the fold over part? No screwdriver to adjust the buckle was shown.


I don't know. I think you may have to get one and report back to everyone in this thread.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey guys quick question as I'm no expert but between the Miyota 8215 and the Seagull 1612 which is the better movement? No a fan of non hacking watches but ill tolerate it. Then there's the reliability factor to consider. Anyway, any insight would be much appreciated.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

kenls said:


> Bracelet arrived and installed. Quite impressed. But still not sure about the clasp
> 
> View attachment 16147407
> 
> ...


 Man, your watch is a stunner the bracelet pulls it all together very nicely! I like Geckota straps but a bit pricey good quality though! I've got two straps from them so far and have served me well. I'm eyeing off one of these rally straps to go on a Seiko Chrono I have...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Hey guys quick question as I'm no expert but between the Miyota 8215 and the Seagull 1612 which is the better movement? No a fan of non hacking watches but ill tolerate it. Then there's the reliability factor to consider. Anyway, any insight would be much appreciated.


The Miyota is considered one of the most reliable movements around, but it doesn't hack, or at least most of them don't. The Sea-Gull ST1612/TY2806 is a fairly reliable movement, based of the Miyota 8 series architecture, but with hacking and bi-directional auto winding. Most people consider the Miyota 8215 more reliable than the ST1612. The Sea-Gull can also come decorated, or plain.

Miyota upgraded the decorated version of the 8215 (821A) to add hacking. The 821A has now been replaced by the 8315, which is decorated, hacks, and has a 60 hour power reserve. Miyota also produces a hacking version of their Day/Date 8205, called the 8204, that is used in some Citizen dive watches.

The Sea-Gull ST1612 can have some stutter of the second hand, but this is a problem with all Miyota-based movements (8215, DG2813, SB11, ST16, etc.). Movements with unidirectional winding have been proven to wind just as efficiently as those with bi-directional winding, but the unidirectional modules do tend to be louder.

For all these reasons, the Seiko/TMI NH3x series is the most preferred line of calibers in this price segment. It offers the reliability of the Miyota, as well as hacking and a quieter winding module. The Seikos also don't have the stutter problem. The decoration and additional power reserve of the new, Miyota 8315, may prove a game changer for many small brands, and start to eat into the NH35A's dominance.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Marcelo71 said:


> Hello all. Looking for opinions. Saw this Milanese strap and was intrigued. Seems like it has a clasp so it's easier to adjust, without the need for a screwdriver to move the "holder". However, will the extra metal make it bulky and thus uncomfortable? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I prefer the simpler clasp, without the deployant folding feature. These are super simple to micro adjust, and less bulky.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I prefer the simpler clasp, without the deployant folding feature. These are super simple to micro adjust, and less bulky.


do you have a link to a decent one?
thanks


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Man, your watch is a stunner the bracelet pulls it all together very nicely! I like Geckota straps but a bit pricey good quality though! I've got two straps from them so far and have served me well. I'm eyeing off one of these rally straps to go on a Seiko Chrono I have...
> View attachment 16171892


Thanks @coltpeacemaker041, I like it, but I’m still not sure of the taper. 19mm-14mm at the clasp. Never had a bracelet that narrows so much. It is comfortable though. Your rally strap looks great, (sometimes wish I could get on with straps 😕)


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

JojX said:


> I’m not saying you’re breaking any rules. It’s just irritating. It doesn’t seem your messages bear any utmost importance or have any special emotional load for that matter. And your mum being Polish has nothing to do with it. I have no urge to block you. It’s enough that you comply with the requests addressed towards you from more that one member and more than once. And sorry for the patronizing tone of the message.





StephenR said:


> Done
> 
> Usually you’ll find Bold messages are important updates or something that needs everyone’s attention, too much bold for no reason created a bit of a ‘boy who cried wolf’ situation where people start to ignore all bold posts… so not only will you start becoming ‘white noise’, but so will any important messages (like, * San Martin, 90% off, for the next hour only!*)


*Actually this was mentioned by you and other members before, but keep mentioning it kind of pushes the narrative *
*to think that there is a problem.... me writing bold is for me and my friends who also post here and is like an inside joke or a meme
for us and since I am not breaking the rules, you should just use the amazing ignore function we have....

There are people who complain about some people wearing funky, strange clothes on the street, don't be one of them*


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Marcelo71 said:


> Hello all. Looking for opinions. Saw this Milanese strap and was intrigued. Seems like it has a clasp so it's easier to adjust, without the need for a screwdriver to move the "holder". However, will the extra metal make it bulky and thus uncomfortable? Thanks in advance.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





caktaylor said:


> I don't know. I think you may have to get one and report back to everyone in this thread.


I bought one and received it a while back. Haven't decided what to put it on but I think it's fine quality for the money. The clasp is convenient. I can confirm that you won't need a tool to adjust it during the day-- something that can't be said for most milanese or metal bands in general. I don't think you can go too wrong for around $10 shipped.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I bought one and received it a while back. Haven't decided what to put it on but I think it's fine quality for the money. The clasp is convenient. I can confirm that you won't need a tool to adjust it during the day-- something that can't be said for most milanese or metal bands in general. I don't think you can go too wrong for around $10 shipped.


not too bulky? Thanks for reply


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> *Actually this was mentioned by you and other members before, but keep mentioning it kind of pushes the narrative *
> *to think that there is a problem.... me writing bold is for me and my friends who also post here and is like an inside joke or a meme
> for us and since I am not breaking the rules, you should just use the amazing ignore function we have....
> 
> There are people who complain about some people wearing funky, strange clothes on the street, don't be one of them*


No need to reply, he blocked you so he can't read you.

Please stop writing in bold, it isn't a meme and it isn't funny (and you're not 12 so don't do it for your friends).

There are people playing loud music on public transport, don't be one of them


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

alec_kojro said:


> *Actually this was mentioned by you and other members before, but keep mentioning it kind of pushes the narrative *
> *to think that there is a problem.... me writing bold is for me and my friends who also post here and is like an inside joke or a meme
> for us and since I am not breaking the rules, you should just use the amazing ignore function we have....
> 
> There are people who complain about some people wearing funky, strange clothes on the street, don't be one of them*


It’s more like you’re behaving like people with the mindset of a toddler who feel the need to draw all the attention to them by talking very loud so others can’t have a decent conversation. Don’t be that guy.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

alec_kojro said:


> *Actually this was mentioned by you and other members before, but keep mentioning it kind of pushes the narrative *
> *to think that there is a problem.... me writing bold is for me and my friends who also post here and is like an inside joke or a meme
> for us and since I am not breaking the rules, you should just use the amazing ignore function we have....
> 
> There are people who complain about some people wearing funky, strange clothes on the street, don't be one of them*


Added to block list, at user's request.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> Added to block list, at user's request.


Ditto. As been mentioned above when you see something written in bold you assume it's important. Gets really annoying fast when you see it's being misused.


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

Hi everyone, I'm a long time reader of "Best of Ali-Xpress" who somehow managed to read all the way from page 1. Great bedtime reading. Took a few weeks.

The timing is just too irresistible with this troll posting in bold but...
"San Martin, seasonal sale, for the 3 days!"

Please don't block me. 









303.8US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Sub 41mm Mens Watch Luxury Water Ghost Pt5000 Sw200 Dive Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Date Cyclops 20bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

rideontime said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a long time reader of "Best of Ali-Xpress" who somehow managed to read all the way from page 1. Great bedtime reading. Took a few weeks.
> 
> The timing is just too irresistible with this troll posting in bold but...
> "San Martin, seasonal sale, for the 3 days!"
> ...


Well, I don't know about that particular model but I took a look at the SN007 and after "seasonal discounts" it is about £3 more expensive than the usual price and at least £20 - £25 more expensive than a 'proper' sale price. So I'd expect it's the same pricing situation with that other model. You're better off waiting until the real sale on 11.11.

There's a website that will give you the historical prices of AliX products but I can't remember what it is offhand, perhaps someone else can chime in.


----------



## ITFighter (Apr 12, 2013)

Just got my PelagosBay a few days ago
This is my first Pagani and for the price is not that bad









Poslano sa mog LYA-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Conversations tend to be short and one-sided with this one.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Conversations tend to be short and one-sided with this one.


It looks like (and I'm sure it is) plastic cr*p but the geek in me wants to say "cool!" 
Do you know why the Super Storm?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> It looks like (and I'm sure it is) plastic cr*p but the geek in me wants to say "cool!"
> Do you know why the Super Storm?


It's named in commemoration of the epic storms triggered by a space phenomenon that were obliterating cities. The only path to escaping complete annihilation rested on a small-town teen’s extraordinary talking watch. Needless to say, there was a happy ending or, as the watch likes to say, "Ten-ten."


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Marcelo71 said:


> not too bulky? Thanks for reply


Nope. I'd say that the clasp bulk isn't a problem. If you have ever used a deployant clasp on leather, this is actually a little thinner since the inner part is pressed rather than milled.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

ITFighter said:


> Just got my PelagosBay a few days ago
> This is my first Pagani and for the price is not that bad
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations. I have the same model and agree. Really upped their game IMHO over what they were offering back a couple years ago.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

alec_kojro said:


> *Actually this was mentioned by you and other members before, but keep mentioning it kind of pushes the narrative *
> *to think that there is a problem.... me writing bold is for me and my friends who also post here and is like an inside joke or a meme
> for us and since I am not breaking the rules, you should just use the amazing ignore function we have....
> 
> There are people who complain about some people wearing funky, strange clothes on the street, don't be one of them*


It’s a violation of rule 2. You are not being kind, courteous or respectful to the other Forum members who have asked you several times to stop shouting. Since you prefer that everyone add you to the ignore list, that’s fine, but it will make your experience less meaningful to you if you cannot engage with the full community.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ITFighter said:


> Just got my PelagosBay a few days ago
> This is my first Pagani and for the price is not that bad
> 
> 
> ...


is it really d=42mm and 14.5mm thick? looks smaller (or you must have chunky wrists - )


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anybody seen this new release? Size looks great.

US $169.00 50%OFF | THORN Men's Diver Watch MOP Dial Sapphire Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Movement 200m Water Resistant Mechanical Wristwatch








162.24US $ 52% OFF|THORN Men's Diver Watch MOP Dial Sapphire Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Movement 200m Water Resistant Mechanical Wristwatch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Has anybody seen this new release? Size looks great.
> 
> US $169.00 50%OFF | THORN Men's Diver Watch MOP Dial Sapphire Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Movement 200m Water Resistant Mechanical Wristwatch
> 
> ...


Nice! Finally a 42mm MM300!

I dig that blacked out one.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Has anybody seen this new release? Size looks great.
> 
> US $169.00 50%OFF | THORN Men's Diver Watch MOP Dial Sapphire Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Movement 200m Water Resistant Mechanical Wristwatch
> 
> ...


Really hope to see a video review of this one. Those photos look very flattering and I wouldn't be surprised if there was a good amount of editing to get them to look so clean.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

nyonya said:


> Has anybody seen this new release? Size looks great.
> 
> US $169.00 50%OFF | THORN Men's Diver Watch MOP Dial Sapphire Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Movement 200m Water Resistant Mechanical Wristwatch
> 
> ...


Just an FYI, the seller confirmed that both the black ceramic and stainless bezels only have a lume dot at 12:00 - the below picture made me think the black bezel was lumed with BGW9 but it's just the lighting used to take the photo.

Also, a steel bracelet is currently in development, and this one will apparently take the bracelet from the SPB185/SPB187. I have to confess I didn't realize it was an homage to that model. Also confirmed the 12.45mm thickness doesn't include the crystal.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Same store also offers these 42mm cases in several color options, might be a nice base for a build.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The Miyota is considered one of the most reliable movements around, but it doesn't hack, or at least most of them don't. The Sea-Gull ST1612/TY2806 is a fairly reliable movements, based of the Miyota 8 series architecture, but with hacking and bi-directional auto winding. Most people consider the Miyota 8215 more reliable than the ST1612. The Sea-Gull can also come decorated, or plain.
> 
> Miyota upgraded the decorated version of the 8215 (821A) to add hacking. The 821A has now been replaced by the 8315, which is decorated, hacks, and has a 60 hour power reserve. Miyota also produces a hacking version of their Day/Date 8205, called the 8204, that is used in some Citizen dive watches.
> 
> ...


Mate your a cham thanks for all that info! Sorry about the lateness of my reply. With work and a newborn, I don't get much time on here anymore...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> Nice! Finally a 42mm MM300!
> 
> I dig that blacked out one.


I'd have said it's more of a MM200 homage? No monocoque case and slightly smaller.

I like the look of it and have been considering an MM200 homage for a while but not sure how I'd get on with a MOP dial.


----------



## ITFighter (Apr 12, 2013)

frogles said:


> is it really d=42mm and 14.5mm thick? looks smaller (or you must have chunky wrists - )


The watch is 42, but it's me who is chunky

Poslano sa mog LYA-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> It’s a violation of rule 2. You are not being kind, courteous or respectful to the other Forum members who have asked you several times to stop shouting. Since you prefer that everyone add you to the ignore list, that’s fine, but it will make your experience less meaningful to you if you cannot engage with the full community.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Essentially, the DBAA rule.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Check out my review of the V1 Seestern 62MAS homage. 
IMO, it's the best 62MAS homage out there. I'm absolutely in love with it.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Of course, not long after SM makes a GS diver homage, PD has their own take on it:








107.99US $ 40% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Automatic Men's Watches Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Diver Wrist Watch For Men Nh35a Sapphire Glass - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




If the L2L is really <48mm then this could be interesting. But PD is known to lie about sizing... I'll wait for a video review.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Of course, not long after SM makes a GS diver homage, PD has their own take on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GS is all about finishing, which the SM does quite well for the money. This looks like a blob of steel judging from the pics.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The Didun automatic "Nautilus" is on *Sale for $44.29 ($3 on $35 coupon included)*. Movement is the Sea-Gull TY2806 (ST1612). This is 11/11 pricing, or even cheaper.









58.79US $ 51% OFF|Top Brand Luxury DIDUN 2022 Men Automatic Mechanical Sports Watches Male Military Steel Luminous Hand Nautilus Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

What level of finishing is totally unacceptable in an $89, VH31 quartz watch?

I like the Glashütte Original Sixties dial, but then I saw these two pictures, and it made me wonder what I would receive. Maybe I wouldn't mind or notice if it were hidden under bracelet end links, but the inner lug finish matters for wearing on leather straps.

*Not bad/acceptable polishing *between lugs









*Whoa! Check out the tool marks.* That looks pretty rough.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> What level of finishing is totally unacceptable in an $89, VH31 quartz watch?
> 
> I like the Glashütte Original Sixties dial, but then I saw these two pictures, and it made me wonder what I would receive. Maybe I wouldn't mind or notice if it were hidden under bracelet end links, but the inner lug finish matters for wearing on leather straps.
> 
> ...


Looks fine to me, especially for what is a very cheap watch 😏
All i see is some dust and what looks like fingerprints but I’m not seeing the rough finishing.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Alex_B. said:


> Looks fine to me, especially for what is a very cheap watch 😏
> All i see is some dust and what looks like fingerprints but I’m not seeing the rough finishing.


Obvious vertical (for watch) striations on the case between the lugs - more prominent on 2nd photo. Rather pronounced IMHO.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Docrwm said:


> Obvious vertical (for watch) striations on the case between the lugs - more prominent on 2nd photo. Rather pronounced IMHO.


I figured that it was some smudges and reflections because the first picture seemed fine but maybe you guys are right. Still, only 89 bucks 😄


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Alex_B. said:


> Looks fine to me, especially for what is a very cheap watch 😏
> All i see is some dust and what looks like fingerprints but I’m not seeing the rough finishing.


Look between the lugs in the SECOND photo.


Docrwm said:


> Obvious vertical (for watch) striations on the case between the lugs - more prominent on 2nd photo. Rather pronounced IMHO.


As I labelled the photos, the blue model looked acceptable, having been passably polished between the lugs. The second model looked horrible, like a $20 cheapo.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> What level of finishing is totally unacceptable in an $89, VH31 quartz watch?
> 
> I like the Glashütte Original Sixties dial, but then I saw these two pictures, and it made me wonder what I would receive. Maybe I wouldn't mind or notice if it were hidden under bracelet end links, but the inner lug finish matters for wearing on leather straps.
> 
> ...


First, excellent and appropriate use of bold.

It may be rough, but there’s not really any under $100 alternative. There’s the Vostok Classica and the manual wind Timex Marlin, but but of those are well over $100. And,I know what you think about Vostok. You should probably pass on this one unless you think you could live with a watch like the one in the second photo (or if you have the skill to fix those finishing issues).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> First, excellent and appropriate use of bold.
> 
> It may be rough, but there’s not really any under $100 alternative. There’s the Vostok Classica and the manual wind Timex Marlin, but but of those are well over $100. And,I know what you think about Vostok. You should probably pass on this one unless you think you could live with a watch like the one in the second photo (or if you have the skill to fix those finishing issues).
> 
> ...


For the record, I don't hate Vostok, and will probably buy one down the road. I just have a realistic view of their short comings, flaws, and quality issues.

Similarly, I have a hard time seeing the Marlin as a $200 watch, when the "women's" model is currently $99, and has sold for $75 in recent months. There are numerous Shanghai 7120 and 8120 models, with similar specs, selling for $50. The original Timex Marlin Reissue can sell for $120, and the Todd Snyder black version is currently $135. The women's model is the same 34mm size, but has a rose gold case and accents, with a white leather strap. Switch out the strap, and it's just an RG vintage version.

Or this Feice FM221 for $250, with an ST2103 movement.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> What level of finishing is totally unacceptable in an $89, VH31 quartz watch?
> 
> I like the Glashütte Original Sixties dial, but then I saw these two pictures, and it made me wonder what I would receive. Maybe I wouldn't mind or notice if it were hidden under bracelet end links, but the inner lug finish matters for wearing on leather straps.
> 
> ...


d=40.0 or 40.5mm. probably wears large. pitty


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> It’s a violation of rule 2. You are not being kind, courteous or respectful to the other Forum members who have asked you several times to stop shouting. Since you prefer that everyone add you to the ignore list, that’s fine, but it will make your experience less meaningful to you if you cannot engage with the full community.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If writing in bold is actually against the forum rules then report it and let the moderators do their job. 

If it's not against the rules, then it's insignificant what you and any of the members think, because its allowed, assuming it is allowed. You could perhaps learn to tolerate it.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

no-time said:


> If writing in bold is actually against the forum rules then report it and let the moderators do their job.
> 
> If it's not against the rules, then it's insignificant what you and any of the members think, because its allowed, assuming it is allowed. You could perhaps learn to tolerate it.


May not be against rules but it's bloody annoying. But that's what the ignore option is there for. I'm tolerating it as I can't see it any more.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

nyonya said:


> Has anybody seen this new release? Size looks great.
> 
> US $169.00 50%OFF | THORN Men's Diver Watch MOP Dial Sapphire Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Movement 200m Water Resistant Mechanical Wristwatch
> 
> ...


Careful, that is a absolutely NOT a MOP dial. I have the bronze green dial and while really nice (see pics in this thread) is it a smart plastic concoction, that gives the illusion of MOP.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Ipse said:


> I should have known better than to get enamored with a Chinese product...the movement is broken : the watch stops when laid down flat.
> According to the timegrapher, the movement is healthy, with -1SPD and 320 deg amplitude so it's either the small second hand touching the dial or another intermittent internal friction problem.
> Evidently I can return it but I'd be kissing the 31$ discount (coupons) goodbye.
> 
> NOT happy


Note : this is in regards to the 1963 bronze chronograph that I got overly excited about, just to find it has a broken movement.
The saga continues : I negotiate a return with the seller (item sold with "Free returns") and interestingly:

Aliexpress în their infinite generosity gives you 7 calendar days to post the parcel. Hmm...
the seller sends me a bogus label I can't print (broken link)
after bending like a pretzel to get an agent on chat instead of the evil Eva, I'm being asked to "Wait patiently for 3 days" for a label. Kewl, that puts me 3 days before the dreaded deadline and with the weekend ahead.
the agent "promises" I shouldn't need to worry, he/she will sort things out, but there is no way to save the conversation on chat like in any other civilized store
besides getting the distinct impression that I'm being shafted here...does anyone else think the "customer service" is quasi non-existent and is 100% siding with sellers?

"You always get what you pay for "...and I tend to forget that way too often. 170$ will be 170 reasons to remember.

/Rant (I'm debating if it should be in bold letters...)


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Ipse said:


> Note : this is in regards to the 1963 bronze chronograph that I got overly excited about, just to find it has a broken movement.
> The saga continues : I negotiate a return with the seller (item sold with "Free returns") and interestingly:
> 
> Aliexpress în their infinite generosity gives you 7 calendar days to post the parcel. Hmm...
> ...


Roughly similar to my experience 2 years ago. Stopped me buying anything from AE for 18 months. The next purchase was for an extra $15 because it was made through Amazon! That went oddly perfectly. Go figure. Zero customer actual service through AE IMHO - ZERO.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Ipse said:


> Careful, that is a absolutely NOT a MOP dial. I have the bronze green dial and while really nice (see pics in this thread) is it a smart plastic concoction, that gives the illusion of MOP.


Ah wow that is good to know, and very dishonest. I was looking at the black MOP, guess I will reconsider.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

nyonya said:


> Ah wow that is good to know, and very dishonest. I was looking at the black MOP, guess I will reconsider.


Forget whether or not it’s real MOP, their font is * way too close to Comic Sans!*

(…see what I did there?  )


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Forget whether or not it’s real MOP, their font is * way too close to Comic Sans!*
> 
> (…see what I did there?  )


writing in bold letters, to me, means emphasizing something. a msg in all bold letters is* SHOUTING* already. am not an idiot to be yelled at..


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manolito said:


> writing in bold letters, to me, means emphasizing something. a msg in all bold letters is* SHOUTING* already. am not an idiot to be yelled at..


I remember when the internet started popping up everywhere and all the KoOl KiDz AlTeRnAtEd ThEiR cAps… AaAaAaLl the time, now THAT drove me nuts!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

StephenR said:


> I remember when the internet started popping up everywhere and all the KoOl KiDz AlTeRnAtEd ThEiR cAps… AaAaAaLl the time, now THAT drove me nuts!


˙ʇxǝʇ uᴉɐld uɐɥʇ ɹǝɥʇo ƃuᴉɥʇʎuɐ uᴉ ǝʇᴉɹʍ oʇ pǝǝu ǝɥʇ lǝǝɟ ǝldoǝd ʎɥʍ puɐʇsɹǝpun ɹǝʌǝu I


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> ˙ʇxǝʇ uᴉɐld uɐɥʇ ɹǝɥʇo ƃuᴉɥʇʎuɐ uᴉ ǝʇᴉɹʍ oʇ pǝǝu ǝɥʇ lǝǝɟ ǝldoǝd ʎɥʍ puɐʇsɹǝpun ɹǝʌǝu I


Oh wow, you just broke my brain!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> *I think the Seestern was my last Aliexpress watch, would never do it again, after I opened a dispute with Aliexpress to return the Seestern (which advertise free shipment) because of all the QC issues I mentioned before, I win the case, but Aliexpress is now saying I have to pay the shipment myself to China? is this a joke? why offer free return then? I opened now a case against Aliexpress with Paypal probably will lose that one, but I don't give a ****, I feel also betrayed by Seestern because when I came to them they said no problem we offer free return and now they are saying I have to pay myself to return the watch.
> The idea that I could have paid a 100 more and got a Laco Flieger instead of this mess is really bothering me
> 
> 
> ...





Chronopolis said:


> "FREE return" in their mind means you (buyer) are "FREE" to return it, at your own cost.
> And, it's "free of charge" for them, for you to do so.
> 
> Kinda like how products (at least in the US) come with a "lifetime guarantee", but they don't tell you WHOSE lifetime.
> ...





mougino said:


> Sorry but this is not true, from your posts it is clear you have something against AE sellers but please refrain from spreading false information...
> 
> "Free return" means the seller sends you a shipping label and an address to a local shop near you, where to drop off the package. The return is free for you.
> 
> ...





HoustonReal said:


> I'm not defending them, but I think they mean *free* from a restocking fee. If this is really their policy, it should state, "Return for any reason. Just pay return shipping." But this is AliExpress, so clear communication of features and policies is not a thing.
> 
> Sometimes it pays to become a Karen. I bought a watch off TaoBao that offered free international shipping, and then the watch was sent to a shipping warehouse in China, where I was told to arrange freight charges to the US. I'm not sure how I was expected to do this, since no links to a shipping service were provided. I went into full Karen mode, and eventually the Seller had his domestic shipping service return the item, and I got all my money back. YMMV
> 
> My point, which I needed to restate to the Seller numerous times, is he offered the option of international sales, with no disclosure of additional shipping charges, or any way to pay for them at the time of purchase. I kept a dispute open on TaoBao, and ultimately I could have disputed the charges with my credit card company.





Elston Gunn said:


> Despite it having a problem, in order to receive the label and drop-off instructions, one must choose the reason of not wanting it, as I mentioned earlier. I believe this is a new change from choosing easy returns as the reason. Looks like AE’s desired outcome of fewer free returns due to confusion is working.


Interesting discussion, because (wife and) I are coming from the Taobao domestic side of things (using a final leg forwarder to get it over the border to HK).

Restocking fee is not a concept we see in China (we know what a restocking fee is - Apple HK charges 15% to restock an unopened iPhone as an anti-flipping measure).

However, there is a concept of "return shipping charge insurance" (运费险), which is an optional extra for Taobao domestic purchases.
We are not sure how you claim it - do they provide you with a RMA label like Amazon, or do you send it back at own expense to seller and then upload a SF Express invoice for the shipping fee?

Of course, this is domestic, peanuts compared to international shipping in cost and complexity (namely, China Customs...). But I'd imagine some sellers are livid that they are expected to provide free returns when they don't even offer 运费险 as an optional extra...


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> What level of finishing is totally unacceptable in an $89, VH31 quartz watch?
> 
> I like the Glashütte Original Sixties dial, but then I saw these two pictures, and it made me wonder what I would receive. Maybe I wouldn't mind or notice if it were hidden under bracelet end links, but the inner lug finish matters for wearing on leather straps.
> 
> ...


Do you have a link for these?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

percysmith said:


> Interesting discussion, because (wife and) I are coming from the Taobao domestic side of things (using a final leg forwarder to get it over the border to HK).
> 
> Restocking fee is not a concept we see in China (we know what a restocking fee is - Apple HK charges 15% to restock an unopened iPhone as an anti-flipping measure).
> 
> ...


Why would sellers be livid that they are expected to provide free returns..when they write ‘free returns’ in their listing?

And yeah, you can’t compare domestic returns to returns from the other side of the planet. I’m much more careful importing stuff from overseas than buying from local Amazon/eBay for this reason


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Why would sellers be livid that they are expected to provide free returns..when they write ‘free returns’ in their listing?


Don't assume they understand all the English they're writing...?



john_marston said:


> And yeah, you can’t compare domestic returns to returns from the other side of the planet. I’m much more careful importing stuff from overseas than buying from local Amazon/eBay for this reason


That's the other problem. Not all sellers are as ready as they should be to go global. I'm not sure what the fix is - I feel more sellers should participate, local resellers or warehouses should be avoided where possible. But then again it's more buyer beware.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

percysmith said:


> Don't assume they understand all the English they're writing...?


That's an AliExpress option, not free text. From my last time playing a 'free return', there's a whole logistics organization behind.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> That's an AliExpress option, not free text. From my last time playing a 'free return', there's a whole logistics organization behind.


Some sellers only? I'm dummy checking out a PD-1690, I don't see it:


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Check out my review of the V1 Seestern 62MAS homage.
> IMO, it's the best 62MAS homage out there. I'm absolutely in love with it.


looks great! I have the Heimdallr 40mm version, first homage watch I ever bought, I love it, but totally an into 38mm as a watch size for me. Hard to justify tho.....


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> looks great! I have the Heimdallr 40mm version, first homage watch I ever bought, I love it, but totally an into 38mm as a watch size for me. Hard to justify tho.....


I've got the 40mm San Martin and justified it 

Happy I did too. The SM is great for sure, but this one is just the perfect size IMO.

San Martin is going to the sales forum.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

percysmith said:


> Some sellers only? I'm dummy checking out a PD-1690, I don't see it:
> 
> View attachment 16176314


Correct, only some sellers propose it and only for some items.
E.g. San Martin SN0027: 








438.13US $ 23% OFF|San Martin black Men Watch GR5 Titanium Black Diver Automatic Mechanical Sapphire BGW 9 Super Lume 20 Bar Retro men wristwatch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Of course, not long after SM makes a GS diver homage, PD has their own take on it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


**** finally found it. The burgundy dial looks cool. I don’t know what they are thinking with that handset.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> I've got the 40mm San Martin and justified it
> 
> Happy I did too. The SM is great for sure, but this one is just the perfect size IMO.
> 
> San Martin is going to the sales forum.


I totally agree. I had the SM 62mas twice. V1 and V3. Great watches but with those petruding endlinks they were too big for me and uncomfortable to wear. I let them go. 
I love the design of the 62mas and have hope SM will bring a smaller version or the Seestern will have a bracelet. 
Wait and see, the things are developing fast


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

column said:


> I totally agree. I had the SM 62mas twice. V1 and V3. Great watches but with those petruding endlinks they were too big for me and uncomfortable to wear. I let them go.
> I love the design of the 62mas and have hope SM will bring a smaller version or the Seestern will have a bracelet.
> Wait and see, the things are developing fast


h-Link bracelet is coming for the Seestern...confirmed by the owner.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

This is being sold for $46. It is sapphire, but the case is 39.5mm.


















55.95US $ |Watch 39mm Men's Automatic Black Sterile Dial Glowing Hand Sapphire Glass 316l Stainless Steel Bracelet Y4534 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

V2 i son AE now.

I think I'll wait for the 11/11 discounts to see what happens. Currently, with coupons and various discounts, it costs € 151


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Check out my review of the V1 Seestern 62MAS homage.
> IMO, it's the best 62MAS homage out there. I'm absolutely in love with it.


*The better review so far from all the ones that I have seen.
Good job man!*


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> *The better review so far from all the ones that I have seen.
> Good job man!*


Thanks man! Much appreciated.

I don't think I've watch many, but I caught "watches with George" and noticed when he had the watch on wrist with the stock strap it was super loose....hiding the extra long strap? Have you noticed anyone else mentioning the strap length?

It's honestly my biggest gripe with the watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Danilao said:


> V2 i son AE now.
> 
> I think I'll wait for the 11/11 discounts to see what happens. Currently, with coupons and various discounts, it costs € 151
> 
> View attachment 16176453


That's V1 (tachymeter bezel).
V2 is diving table bezel (same as original Doxa).


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

mougino said:


> That's V1 (tachymeter bezel).
> V2 is diving table bezel (same as original Doxa).


I wonder if they are trying to offload the stock of V1 first...? V2 does look like a decent buy and this is from someone who owns a DOXA


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> That's V1 (tachymeter bezel).
> V2 is diving table bezel (same as original Doxa).


Hi
You Can choose v1 or v2, for the same Price!
I wonder if on the v2 , only the outer bezel IS Moving?

Danilao, how can you get it only 151€?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

pedro13 said:


> Hi
> You Can choose v1 or v2, for the same Price!
> I wonder if on the v2 , only the outer bezel IS Moving?
> 
> Danilao, how can you get it only 151€?


V2, only the outer depth bezel moves...another miss IMO.

But they upgraded the bracelet to have female endlinks


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> V2, only the outer depth bezel moves...another miss IMO.


Sure ! That's crazy if it's so !


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Several AE sellers offer the new 40mm Parnis homage of the Rolex Explorer II.
E.g. 86.45US $ 35% OFF|40mm Parnis New Arrival 21 Jewels GMT Automatic Men's Watch Sapphire Glass Blue Luminous Auto Date Stainless Steel Bracelet|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
















I'm tempted... I'll wait 11.11 sale to see if they're discounted (low probability as it's a new model) but I think I'll snatch one.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, speaking of 11.11, who had a bit of a wish list? For me, I’ll be looking at another Wocci full grain strap (they’re amazing for the price), possibly a watch box/valet if I can find one I like, a pen case (although the store I like rarely goes on sale), and I’m tempted to pick up one of those USB powered watch winders too…


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Danilao said:


> V2 i son AE now.
> 
> I think I'll wait for the 11/11 discounts to see what happens. Currently, with coupons and various discounts, it costs € 151
> 
> View attachment 16176453


I have the orange variant on the way to me. Couldn't chance waiting till 11:11 and see them sold out, LOL! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Omegafanboy said:


> Do you have a link for these?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk











72.84US $ 50% OFF|Watch for Men VH31 Second Sweeping Pointer Simple Genuine Leather Quartz Watch 40mm|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

leastonh said:


> I wonder if they are trying to offload the stock of V1 first...? V2 does look like a decent buy and this is from someone who owns a DOXA


I like that the whole Seestern bezel rotates, and not just the outer ring, like the Tactical Frog.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Thanks man! Much appreciated.
> 
> I don't think I've watch many, but I caught "watches with George" and noticed when he had the watch on wrist with the stock strap it was super loose....hiding the extra long strap? Have you noticed anyone else mentioning the strap length?
> 
> It's honestly my biggest gripe with the watch.


Jason the watch guy's review was more like an add, seriously I even commented on-his older
video saying he is just talking about the goods stuff.

The problem you showed with the crown is also a big deal breaker for me, have you spoken to 
them about it?


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anybody know what has changed for the "V2" upgrade on the Pagani PD-1690? I bought the grey one in the 8/8 sales and it looks the same to me.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> V2, only the outer depth bezel moves...another miss IMO.
> 
> But they upgraded the bracelet to have female endlinks


So which Doxa homage to go for? Both the Seestern and Tactical Frog are version 2 now? I like the blue dial.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Does anybody know what has changed for the "V2" upgrade on the Pagani PD-1690? I bought the grey one in the 8/8 sales and it looks the same to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


It’s Pagani. Probably the only thing that changed was the photos


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Anyone tried this digital watch with big digits?








21.48US $ 45% OFF|Skmei Japan Digital Movement Watch Mens Military Chrono Count Down Alarm Led Light Waterproof Sport Watches Reloj Hombre 1812 - Digital Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

percysmith said:


> Don't assume they understand all the English they're writing...?
> 
> 
> 
> That's the other problem. Not all sellers are as ready as they should be to go global. I'm not sure what the fix is - I feel more sellers should participate, local resellers or warehouses should be avoided where possible. But then again it's more buyer beware.


They are well aware they’re selling to global audiences. I’m not giving them a pass when selecting ‘free returns’ on their product, because ‘oh well I guess they’re not good at English’. 

If they’re not ready to go global and don’t know what they’re writing, perhaps not yet go global until they do? Doesn’t seem that complicated.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Jason the watch guy's review was more like an add, seriously I even commented on-his older
> video saying he is just talking about the goods stuff.
> 
> The problem you showed with the crown is also a big deal breaker for me, have you spoken to
> them about it?


Yes, I have spoken to the owner about the crown issues. He said the need to press a couple times would be looked into.

The crown coming off must have been missed at assembly because they use thread lock on all crowns....I don't expect that one to be an issue for anyone else.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> So which Doxa homage to go for? Both the Seestern and Tactical Frog are version 2 now? I like the blue dial.


Seestern for me. Only negative seems to be the added thickness of like 1mm. Otherwise it's the Superior Doxa homage IMO


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

caktaylor said:


> A fake Jaragar? That's gotta be a new low.


LMAOOOOOO !!!!! omg I just laughed so hard .. half these things look so horrific lol.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> LMAOOOOOO !!!!! omg I just laughed so hard .. half these things look so horrific lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Replying to a 6-year-old post, congrats 😂

Actually interesting looking back. A lot of weird names that are gone now. And looks like (acceptable) prices were way lower. Now $100+ is almost standard for a good one.


----------



## leastonh (May 29, 2012)

john_marston said:


> A lot of weird names that are gone now.


Watches or forum members?


----------



## Hson (May 11, 2020)

Ipse said:


> Note : this is in regards to the 1963 bronze chronograph that I got overly excited about, just to find it has a broken movement.
> The saga continues : I negotiate a return with the seller (item sold with "Free returns") and interestingly:
> 
> Aliexpress în their infinite generosity gives you 7 calendar days to post the parcel. Hmm...
> ...


I'm so sorry for your experience buddy.
P.S. this deserves to be written in capital letters..lol and I also think the seller isn't ready to handle the situation.

Sent from my CPH2239 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> h-Link bracelet is coming for the Seestern...confirmed by the owner.


Thanks for letting us know, I couldn't resist asking the store for an ETA and since they replied I figured I may as well share.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

I was watching the latest Shenzhou space mission (heads every news segment, the channels here don’t want to get on the wrong side of the new law) and a thought passed thru my head - if Omega keeps insisting NASA needs them as a equipment supplier (of Speedies), what does the Chinese space administration use? San Martin or Seagulls?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I was watching the latest Shenzhou space mission (heads every news segment, the channels here don’t want to get on the wrong side of the new law) and a thought passed thru my head - if Omega keeps insisting NASA needs them as a equipment supplier (of Speedies), what does the Chinese space administration use? San Martin or Seagulls?


Gotta be Seagull you'd think but I'm secretly cheering for San Martin 😂


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I was watching the latest Shenzhou space mission (heads every news segment, the channels here don’t want to get on the wrong side of the new law) and a thought passed thru my head - if Omega keeps insisting NASA needs them as a equipment supplier (of Speedies), what does the Chinese space administration use? San Martin or Seagulls?


Apparently they use the Fiyta Spacemaster.









This Mechanical Watch Was Developed for the Chinese Space Program


The Fiyta Spacemaster watch has been to space and back, and it’s crammed with special features for actual use by Chinese taikonauts.




www.gearpatrol.com


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Strange I haven’t seen this one from San Martin yet


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

percysmith said:


> I was watching the latest Shenzhou space mission (heads every news segment, the channels here don’t want to get on the wrong side of the new law) and a thought passed thru my head - if Omega keeps insisting NASA needs them as a equipment supplier (of Speedies), what does the Chinese space administration use? San Martin or Seagulls?


I'm curious why you think NASA (A North American space program) using a Swiss made watch = Chine only using a Chinese made watch 

But as posted above, Fiyta is their brand of choice. The Speedy is a much cooler looking watch


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

percysmith said:


> I was watching the latest Shenzhou space mission (heads every news segment, the channels here don’t want to get on the wrong side of the new law) and a thought passed thru my head - if Omega keeps insisting NASA needs them as a equipment supplier (of Speedies), what does the Chinese space administration use? San Martin or Seagulls?


Fiyta Spacemaster.
(rideontime beat me to it )


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Some new pics of the upcoming Rdunae 6105-8110 Willard clone, now with a glimpse of what strap it'll come on. Anyone else looking forward to this? I know Willard clones are a little played out now, but I'm really liking Rdunae's take on it and how true it sticks to the original Seiko model.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> They are well aware they’re selling to global audiences. I’m not giving them a pass when selecting ‘free returns’ on their product, because ‘oh well I guess they’re not good at English’.
> 
> If they’re not ready to go global and don’t know what they’re writing, perhaps not yet go global until they do? Doesn’t seem that complicated.


It is complicated, english is not spoken everywhere. Even if as clients we're expecting more that maybe hard for some to rise their _level_.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> I'm curious why you think NASA (A North American space program) using a Swiss made watch = Chine only using a Chinese made watch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For one, there are now only niche market, American watch manufacturers. The Omega Speedmaster is not the only watch approved by NASA, and many astronauts have also brought personal watches into space, like the Seiko 6139-600x worn by Colonel William Pogue aboard Skylab in 1973. Jack Swigert wore a Rolex 1673 GMT Master aboard Apollo 13. And the first wristwatch carried into space by a NASA astronaut, was a 1962 Breitling Cosmonaute, on Mercury 7.

In addition to the Speedmaster, NASA has also officially approved the Bulova Lunar Pilot Chronograph, the Casio DW-5600C, DW-5600E, DW-5900, DW-6600, DW-6900, G-9000, the Timex Marathon Triathlon Datalink, the Fortis B-42 (the current choice of the Russian space program), and the Omega X-33 "Skywalker".


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Who do you guys think are the Rolex of the Chinese watch making?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> Seestern for me. Only negative seems to be the added thickness of like 1mm. Otherwise it's the Superior Doxa homage IMO


Yeah, this is the conclusion I've come to. My tactical frog has just gone up for sale. I never totally bonded with it and I think it's because of the female end-links and the lume which is too green and never really looked quite right.

I think I'll get a Seestern. Do they have a V2 yet or is there news of them coming out with a V2 soon?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Some new pics of the upcoming Rdunae 6105-8110 Willard clone, now with a glimpse of what strap it'll come on. Anyone else looking forward to this? I know Willard clones are a little played out now, but I'm really liking Rdunae's take on it and how true it sticks to the original Seiko model.
> 
> View attachment 16178374
> 
> ...


Oh, that does look nice, and I have a $29 off coupon, which would bring the price down to $150. Very very tempting. And I really like the authentic chocolate bar strap as worn by Captain Willard on his own turtle.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Yeah, this is the conclusion I've come to. My tactical frog has just gone up for sale. I never totally bonded with it and I think it's because of the female end-links and the lume which is too green and never really looked quite right.
> 
> I think I'll get a Seestern. Do they have a V2 yet or is there news of them coming out with a V2 soon?


IIRC the V2 is being made now. but I think the only thing wrong was the date window not being centered. so if you can get past that (which, even on my 62MAS isn't a dealbreaker for me) the V1 is still available on Ali. their official site is sold out until End of this month.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> IIRC the V2 is being made now. but I think the only thing wrong was the date window not being centered. so if you can get past that (which, even on my 62MAS isn't a dealbreaker for me) the V1 is still available on Ali. their official site is sold out until End of this month.


Thanks Mr Bogles! Don't think I'm too fussed about the V2 in that case. Might hold out for 11.11 since it's not far away now. The question is, will they have any stock in November?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Some new pics of the upcoming Rdunae 6105-8110 Willard clone, now with a glimpse of what strap it'll come on. Anyone else looking forward to this? I know Willard clones are a little played out now, but I'm really liking Rdunae's take on it and how true it sticks to the original Seiko model.
> 
> View attachment 16178374
> 
> ...


I was so tempted, I put it in my shopping cart, applied my coupon (which brought the price to $148) and was just about to buy, then noticed the show-stopper (for me) that the lug width is 19mm. It might be historically authentic, but it is really frustrating in terms of finding replacement straps or bracelet. My impulse buy has turned from boiling to a gentle simmer.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

alec_kojro said:


> Who do you guys think are the Rolex of the Chinese watch making?


Are there really watchmakers who are that arrogant in China?


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> IIRC the V2 is being made now. but I think the only thing wrong was the date window not being centered. so if you can get past that (which, even on my 62MAS isn't a dealbreaker for me) the V1 is still available on Ali. their official site is sold out until End of this month.


According to their Instagram, the changes are "thinner, lume pip on the bezel, few things (sic)". I'm not sure why I haven't preordered yet.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

fillerbunny said:


> According to their Instagram, the changes are "thinner, lume pip on the bezel, few things (sic)". I'm not sure why I haven't preordered yet.


Nice! Good find, fillerbunny! 

One of the things that the Frog has over the Starfish was the case profile looked slimmer. I realise that's a subjective thing, but I'm wondering if that's what they mean by "thinner" - perhaps this is a different case in the V2?

Lume pip on the bezel is a definite improvement. Not big, but still a noticeable difference.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Who do you guys think are the Rolex of the Chinese watch making?


Phylida, they play the scarcity card pretty well.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I was so tempted, I put it in my shopping cart, applied my coupon (which brought the price to $148) and was just about to buy, then noticed the show-stopper (for me) that the lug width is 19mm. It might be historically authentic, but it is really frustrating in terms of finding replacement straps or bracelet. My impulse buy has turned from boiling to a gentle simmer.


It's super easy to trim a 20mm leather strap with a cutter knife. You don't even need to do that if you use a silicon or perlon strap, you just squeeze them in a 1mm shorter space without problem.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> One of the things that the Frog has over the Starfish was the case profile looked slimmer. I realise that's a subjective thing, but I'm wondering if that's what they mean by "thinner" - perhaps this is a different case in the V2?


I guess it could be anything from a slightly thinner caseback to a Frog-style bezel to a totally different case à la Maranez Samui Vintage. Given how similar the case apparently is to the regular Samui, I'm kinda hoping for the latter.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Whats everybody's favorite submariner homage?

I'm thinking of picking up the new san martin on 11/11.

Are there any alternatives I've missed.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> It's super easy to trim a 20mm leather strap with a cutter knife. You don't even need to do that if you use a silicon or perlon strap, you just squeeze them in a 1mm shorter space without problem.


That can become a problem if you want to swap that strap between other watches with 20mm tho… speaking from experience  I thought “1mm isn’t much, it’ll be fine”, but the straps I squashed down to 19mm never fully recovered and actually (somehow ) managed to grip and remove a spring at as they were sliding around! Now I make a point of buying in the correct size… which is why I hesitate and wait for reviews on $30 straps, if you’re buying one, it’s no biggie, but once you’re buying 3x (in 18/19/20mm) it adds up, even more if you want different colour options!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Whats everybody's favorite submariner homage?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up the new san martin on 11/11.
> 
> Are there any alternatives I've missed.


Steeldive is my favorite.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Woow, they change bracelet and bezel. Looks good😀


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> I was so tempted, I put it in my shopping cart, applied my coupon (which brought the price to $148) and was just about to buy, then noticed the show-stopper (for me) that the lug width is 19mm. It might be historically authentic, but it is really frustrating in terms of finding replacement straps or bracelet. My impulse buy has turned from boiling to a gentle simmer.


I've already made the rash decision to preorder it, so I'll definitely report back with some impressions.

I agree with you in that the stock chocolate bar strap looks great and hopefully removes the need to look for an additional 19mm strap. I don't have many 20mm straps laying around, so the 19mm lug width doesn't really bother. And I already have a 19mm waffle and tire tread strap for my Rdunae 6105-8000 clone anyway, in case the stock strap on the -8110 isn't great.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Just bought this Qimei CWC homage:

57.6US $ 55% OFF|QIMEI Classic Design UDT Military Army Sport men's Outdoor Diver Watch SM8016B Flat Sapphir glass Customized upgrade|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Just ordered [email protected] Heimdallr. Coupon WATCHLOVE, $174 with expedited DHL









Hopefully date will be centered


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DaveD said:


> Just ordered [email protected] Heimdallr. Coupon WATCHLOVE, $174 with expedited DHL
> 
> View attachment 16179398
> 
> Hopefully date will be centered


Nice to see they fixed the Frog in short order. Let us know how you like it when it arrives.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

pedro13 said:


> Woow, they change bracelet and bezel. Looks good😀
> View attachment 16179311


I wonder if these are actually the 44mm case size they advertise or are they the same 42mm that Maranez case advertises? I'd love the 44mm as the 42mm seems a bit small on the Maranez. Anyone receive one of these yet?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> Who do you guys think are the Rolex of the Chinese watch making?


Phylida with their Speedmaster line


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mougino said:


> Phylida, they play the scarcity card pretty well.


I should've continued reading before I replied 😂. Agreed


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

I only have a 10% discount coupon. Where was the $ 29 discount coupon?


Springy Watch said:


> Oh, that does look nice, and I have a $29 off coupon, which would bring the price down to $150. Very very tempting. And I really like the authentic chocolate bar strap as worn by Captain Willard on his own turtle.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Alex_B. said:


> I figured that it was some smudges and reflections because the first picture seemed fine but maybe you guys are right. Still, only 89 bucks 😄


You would think they would wipe it down first! It's not hard...


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> It's super easy to trim a 20mm leather strap with a cutter knife. You don't even need to do that if you use a silicon or perlon strap, you just squeeze them in a 1mm shorter space without problem.


Or an 18mm shark mesh strap can have its links on the springbar slightly spread out. I've even used a 20mm on a 22mm lug width because I prefer 20, but 2mm can begin to become noticeable.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

cuica said:


> Just bought this Qimei CWC homage:
> 
> 57.6US $ 55% OFF|QIMEI Classic Design UDT Military Army Sport men's Outdoor Diver Watch SM8016B Flat Sapphir glass Customized upgrade|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


feedback when you have it, please


----------



## ivanbcanada (Feb 3, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> Whats everybody's favorite submariner homage?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up the new san martin on 11/11.
> 
> Are there any alternatives I've missed.


SM and Cronos are some of the best


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

.. ginault, but they offer the worse customer service on the continent as well as he doesnt sell replacement bezels or better yet if he were to sell one he stated it would be around 190$ lol. Now if I could only find a damn bezel that is an exact fit.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Minoru said:


> I only have a 10% discount coupon. Where was the $ 29 discount coupon?


It isn't a general discount coupon, unfortunately. I was sent to me personally as a "one use" discount.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Wasn’t there a whole thing about Ginault being linked to making fakes?

Anyway, for AliX, I’ll echo Ivan and say San Martin and Cronos for your Sub homages


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> Several AE sellers offer the new 40mm Parnis homage of the Rolex Explorer II.
> E.g. 86.45US $ 35% OFF|40mm Parnis New Arrival 21 Jewels GMT Automatic Men's Watch Sapphire Glass Blue Luminous Auto Date Stainless Steel Bracelet|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> ...


FYI, Parnis -Watch Store on AliExpress sells the new 40mm Parnis Explorer II case alone for modding.
I just ordered it for 23€ and will put my 40mm Bliger dial & movement inside...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mougino said:


> FYI, Parnis -Watch Store on AliExpress sells the new 40mm Parnis Explorer II case alone for modding.
> I just ordered it for 23€ and will put my 40mm Bliger dial & movement inside...


The case does the war lol


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Following more "fashion advice" from my girlfriend. If you can't match your clothes with the dial, match them with the watch strap.

My hardly-worn Escapement Time Flieger Type-B makes an appearance.

ft. Tessa the Beagle


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Follow more "fashion advice" from my girlfriend. If you can't match your clothes with the dial, match them with the watch strap.
> 
> My hardly-worn Escapement Time Flieger Type-B makes an appearance.
> 
> ...


More pictures of Tessa are needed. Please post in








Watches and dogs


Lets see some pics of your watches and dogs.....babies and kids welcome too




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

alec_kojro said:


> Who do you guys think are the Rolex of the Chinese watch making?


While not in the same league, I would say Beijing Watch Factory has the history and classic designs, although Fiyta is a mixed bag as the new owner. Sea-Gull would be Omega?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

1x Phylida Tintin available:








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Following more "fashion advice" from my girlfriend. If you can't match your clothes with the dial, match them with the watch strap.
> 
> My hardly-worn Escapement Time Flieger Type-B makes an appearance.
> 
> ...


…along with a Maikes Oiled Vintage?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> While not in the same league, I would say Beijing Watch Factory has the history and classic designs, although Fiyta is a mixed bag as the new owner. Sea-Gull would be Omega?
> 
> View attachment 16180193
> View attachment 16180200


You seem to be very well informed about Chinese watches...would like to buy a one real Chinese watch (not a micro brand) so I am now between BWF and SEA-Gull and
Shanghai....check this out, it is very interesting:


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Following more "fashion advice" from my girlfriend. If you can't match your clothes with the dial, match them with the watch strap.
> 
> My hardly-worn Escapement Time Flieger Type-B makes an appearance.
> 
> ...


What strap is that?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> What strap is that?


This one (choose colour "Red S"):









12.98US $ 35% OFF|Maikes Watch Strap Bracelet Watch Accessories 20mm 22mm 24mm Vintage Cow Leather Watch Band For Panerai Fossil Watchband - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*New Cadisen model automatic watch C8197*
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9Jxsw3 ~ 80$


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

john_marston said:


> Wasn’t there a whole thing about Ginault being linked to making fakes?
> 
> Anyway, for AliX, I’ll echo Ivan and say San Martin and Cronos for your Sub homages


I had a brain fart and forgot which thread I was on , as for almost kind of slightly having a non exact duplicate & seems to have a nice build to it I'd say this new no date looks appealing. Otherwise from my experience of just the 300 meter st Martin I'd assume they make a great sub alternative as well. Plus they are allowed access to the lume juice which they apply liberally which I enjoyed.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> I had a brain fart and forgot which thread I was on , as for almost kind of slightly having a non exact duplicate & seems to have a nice build to it I'd say this new no date looks appealing. Otherwise from my experience of just the 300 meter st Martin I'd assume they make a great sub alternative as well. Plus they are allowed access to the lume juice which they apply liberally which I enjoyed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link to that PD?

I suspect the usual PD where it looks good in promotional pics, but then you see irl pics and it looks meh, has unevenly applied lume, some weird printing, maybe some misaligned indices, that sort of stuff


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

alec_kojro said:


> You seem to be very well informed about Chinese watches...would like to buy a one real Chinese watch (not a micro brand) so I am now between BWF and SEA-Gull and
> Shanghai....check this out, it is very interesting:


I like the new font. Can you stick with this pls?


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

alec_kojro said:


> You seem to be very well informed about Chinese watches...would like to buy a one real Chinese watch (not a micro brand) so I am now between BWF and SEA-Gull and
> Shanghai....check this out, it is very interesting:


Where do you buy an original Shanghai watch?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

john_marston said:


> Link to that PD?
> 
> I suspect the usual PD where it looks good in promotional pics, but then you see irl pics and it looks meh, has unevenly applied lume, some weird printing, maybe some misaligned indices, that sort of stuff


US $139.99 80%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN New Super Luminous Men Mechanical Wristwatches Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Men relogio masculino








104.99US $ 85% OFF|Pagani Design New Super Luminous Men Mechanical Wristwatches Ceramic Bezel Sapphire Glass Automatic Watch Men Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The video is compelling if nothing else. For the company they are pricing it like they put all the bells and whistles into it..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

alec_kojro said:


> You seem to be very well informed about Chinese watches...would like to buy a one real Chinese watch (not a micro brand) so I am now between BWF and SEA-Gull and
> Shanghai....check this out, it is very interesting:


It all depends on what is meant by "Rolex" of China. Shanghai Watch Factory had way more volume, but BJWaF was always known for producing superior quality. Liaoning Peacock watches produced some notable models, but their current line of watches are more avantgarde/Baller, than classic, conservative designs.

In recent years, Shanghai Watch Factory has had less focus and direction than Beijing, Sea-Gull or Peacock. Case in point, while *Beijing*, *Sea-Gull* and *Liaoning Peacock* all have websites that work outside the PRC, Shanghai's sites have been spotty at best. Their *FaceBook page* hasn't been updated since 2014.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

CIGA Designs U Series is coming soon.

What do you think of a 46mm watch, with the NH06 movement? I'm betting they won't sell for under $200, with the titanium versions close to $300. The NH06 is basically a ladies sized 7S26, AKA - Seiko Cal. 4208


----------



## watchcrank_tx (Sep 1, 2012)

-


HoustonReal said:


> What do you think of a 46mm watch, with the NH06 movement? I'm betting the won't sell for under $200.


A 7-3/4 ligne movement in a watch that large . . . should be interesting at least.

Edit: photo hadn't loaded for me until after I replied to your post. Now I see how it works, and it is, as foreseen, interesting. Kind of like it but couldn't see wearing it. Had a CIGA Design skeleton, the original black rectangle, and it was an impressively built watch for the price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

no-time said:


> Where do you buy an original Shanghai watch?


*TaoBao*, *TMall*, *JD.com* - mostly Chinese ecommerce sites that require an agent.

There are some on JoyBuy.com, the JD.com website for people outside China.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

I received the San Martin female end link replacements for the 6200. I sent this photo to them. I just don’t understand why every single order with their official store needs to have a problem.










Their response:










Update: They are sending a replacement.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I like the new font. Can you stick with this pls?


Ok i will *try*


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I read on youtube san martin are bringing out a new submariner in the next month.

Anyone have any info on it?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Just seen these new Sugess chronographs


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> Just seen these new Sugess chronographs


Why? Why? Why? 
I'm waiting for 2 watches from Russia, 2 from Singapore (Zelos) and now you do this!!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mrwomble said:


> Just seen these new Sugess chronographs


Very nice. New at $229.
*Brand*: Sugess
*Condition*: New with tags
*Series*: Chrono Premier
*Model*: SUCHP006B (SUGESS Upgrade Gold Swan Neck Sea-gull ST1901 movement) - The Blue above with Brown strap
*Function*: 12 Hours and seconds Indicator, 30 Minutes Chronograph
*Features*: Column Wheel Chronograph, Luminous Hands, Blue steel screws and Exhibition Case Back Cover

*Diameter*: 40mm
*Thickness*: 12mm
*Glass Material*: Sapphire Crystal
*Case Material*: 316L Stainless Steel
*Band*: Deep Brown Leather band
*Buckle*: Pin Buckle

*Movement*: Manual winding
*Caliber*: Genuine Seagull ST1901 or Genuine Seagull ST1901 (Gold Swan Neck Version)
*Jewels*: 21
*Vibration*: 3 Hz (21,600 BPH)
*Power Reserve*: 45 Hours
*Water Resistant*: 5ATM (50 Meters)


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

They look really good. How is the build quality of Sugess watches, especially their ST19 movements?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

rideontime said:


> They look really good. How is the build quality of Sugess watches, especially their ST19 movements?


Great question!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Docrwm said:


> Very nice. New at $229.
> *Brand*: Sugess
> *Condition*: New with tags
> *Series*: Chrono Premier
> ...


Looks like inspire by the Breitling top time! They shall have change the lightning hand to something better , like arrow one!


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

rideontime said:


> They look really good. How is the build quality of Sugess watches, especially their ST19 movements?


Sugess is know for price not quality I would avoid them and their ST19 movements. The two Sugess manufactured watches one came with a crooked crystal, both had wobble crown and one non engaging watch stem for winding due to a stem that was trimmed to long.

Made one functiong watch from the two ordered and return the other.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Steeldive now offers their SD1938 (Panerai homage), with a California dial option. Are the dials similar to San Martin's "leather dial"? It seems like a major fail that they don't offer these on leather straps.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> Looks like inspire by the Breitling top time! They shall have change the lightning hand to something better , like arrow one!


Apparently it's a homage of this Breitling x Deus Ex Machina.


----------



## Ollie4ISU (Sep 23, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Just seen these new Sugess chronographs


Ordered the Top Time with a black strap. Been eyeballing the regular white panda for a while. This new one hit me hard.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

31.84US $ 35% OFF|Honmin Luxury Brand Watch Sports Quartz Watch Men's Fashion Watches|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Speaking of homages, not sure if posted before, but this appears to be a quartz homage (copy?) of the 1963 chrono. A very odd bird, but it has piqued my curiosity.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Apparently it's a homage of this Breitling x Deus Ex Machina.


I check out the thickness. I think I will prefer the sugess even if I can afford the breitling one.

Breitling - 14.2mm
Sugess - 13mm

The vintage nostalgia style Chrono suppose to wear smartly on wrist with a slim profile , driving a 1972 Benz. If the watch is too thick on wrist, doesn't really match well. More to do with military ops or diving activities.

Plus being mechanical handwind gives even more of a feel of vintage since this supposed to be a weekend watch which I will wear a day the most. Mechanical handwind with 50hrs power reserve is absolutely fine.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Tsarli said:


> Speaking of homages, not sure if posted before, but this appears to be a quartz homage (copy?) of the 1963 chrono. A very odd bird, but it has piqued my curiosity.
> 
> View attachment 16183416
> 
> ...


Yes, you are right. Even Chinese brand watch if popular are copy by other Chinese manufacturer.. That included movement too. Seagull ST16 movement are well reputable in finishing better than other Chinese copy and we have seen market flooded with copy of ST16 claiming to be from seagull which apparently not.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Triton9 said:


> Yes, you are right. Even Chinese brand watch if popular are copy by other Chinese manufacturer.. That included movement too. Seagull ST16 movement are well reputable in finishing better than other Chinese copy and we have seen market flooded with copy of ST16 claiming to be from seagull which apparently not.


I am unaware of fake Sea-Gull ST16 movements. Do you have any examples? Sea-Gull also produces a TY28 line, which seem to be undecorated versions, designed for third party applications. The TY2806 is sold directly by Tianjin, and is usually the undecorated version of the ST1612. 

There are also many functionally equivalent movements, based on the same Miyota 8 Series architecture, but with unidirectional winding modules. The Dixmont-Guanzhou DG2813, Nanning NN2813, MingzhuDG2813, and Beijing SB11, all look basically the same, except for minor differences in finishing and logos. They are often confused with the ST16 and TY28, although their backplates are very different.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Gurus here, best 1016 explorer homage in your opinion?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Gurus here, best 1016 explorer homage in your opinion?


I know only one: San Martin








258.3US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 39mm Explore Climbing Series Men Watch Sport Retro Luxury Sapphire Yn55 Automatic Mechanical Watches 10bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I am unaware of fake Sea-Gull ST16 movements. Do you have any examples? Sea-Gull also produces a TY28 line, which seem to be undecorated versions, designed for third party applications. The TY2806 is sold directly by Tianjin, and is usually the undecorated version of the ST1612.
> 
> There are also many functionally equivalent movements, based on the same Miyota 8 Series architecture, but with unidirectional winding modules. The Dixmont-Guanzhou DG2813, Nanning NN2813, MingzhuDG2813, and Beijing SB11, all look basically the same, except for minor differences in finishing and logos. They are often confused with the ST16 and TY28, although their backplates are very different.
> 
> ...


Sorry, actually I mean ST2130. I bought a very cheap ST2130 movement but upon receiving it. The finishing and fit are very bad. So bad that it cannot be reassemble back to working condition. Oiling is non-existent. I have work with ST2130 from seagull watches and their movement is not that bad. In fact , it's quite decent.

I know the Hangzhou 6497 often try to pass off as seagull copy.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

I came across the Breitling when I was looking for a cream dial. I liked it then but £4k was never going to happen, so the Sugess might be a nice addition. And it doesn't have the dreadful 'Top Time' wording which I could never live with. Can I cope with the dodgy styling of that sweep hand? ... I didn't have to think about it when the Breitling wasn't a realistic purchase.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

OogieBoogie said:


> I came across the Breitling when I was looking for a cream dial. I liked it then but £4k was never going to happen, so the Sugess might be a nice addition. And it doesn't have the dreadful 'Top Time' wording which I could never live with. Can I cope with the dodgy styling of that sweep hand? ... I didn't have to think about it when the Breitling wasn't a realistic purchase.


Good choice. I cant live with the fact, the breitling watch is 14.2mm thick.. looks to chunky rather than a retro vintage style Chrono.

Sugess at 13mm will be perfect.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Tsarli said:


> Speaking of homages, not sure if posted before, but this appears to be a quartz homage (copy?) of the 1963 chrono. A very odd bird, but it has piqued my curiosity.
> 
> View attachment 16183416
> 
> ...


Oh yes, we’re going deeper. Cue the Inception music. A copy of a copy of a copy


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> 31.84US $ 35% OFF|Honmin Luxury Brand Watch Sports Quartz Watch Men's Fashion Watches|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I ordered the black version with a view to sterilizing it.








For 25 USD it’s an ok watch. The movement is a true chrono (quartz) and the chrono hand ticks 4 times per second. It was misaligned upon arrival (so was the left dial minute hand) but setting it to the right position was a breeze. Just pull out the crown and keep pushing the top button for the chrono hand and the bottom button for the subdial chrono minute. Not sure what movement it has but I suspect some chinese knockoff of a miyota. The case is alloy and the pvd is polished. The finishing is just ok. The strap is garbage. Put the watch on green rubber and I think the combo looks fine. The pushers are more like touchers. You don’t feel them physically move but they get the job done. The dial is ok but the two dots on 12 appear to be slightly misaligned. You can see that in the reviews on the Ali listing. The back of the watch is pressed and it’s the only stainless steel element. The crown is push-pull. Don’t know about the WR but I expect it to fog up when you think of water. The glass is mineral and has a partial dome on the sides (the opening in case is nicely recessed on the sides). The brand name Honmin sound to me like a secret military operation in the Vietnam war. The watch keeps good time but you can tell the movement is the lower end of the spectrum. While setting the time the hands start to dance. You don’t see it in the vk series or the miyota (for example the one used in ET chrono). I believe the 1963 pilot to be similar in quality and execution. I know there are also Hamiltons available but these are outright fakes so a big no from me. Would I reconmend a Honmin? Well, I’m spoilt and have much better quality quartz chronos. But if you can live with that name and don’t mind the alloy case and mediocre quality, then for 25 dollars incl tax why not?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Gurus here, best 1016 explorer homage in your opinion?


Tiger Concept


http://www.tiger-concept.com/10160P-watch.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Tsarli said:


> Speaking of homages, not sure if posted before, but this appears to be a quartz homage (copy?) of the 1963 chrono. A very odd bird, but it has piqued my curiosity.
> 
> View attachment 16183416
> 
> ...


For the price I snagged one. I'll report in 10ish days when I receive it.
I have a meca 1963 in panda colors but not the original colorway + the extra slimness of the quartz (10mm vs 13mm) make it interesting.
I'm not expecting sapphire as advertised but I hope to get at least steel case and not alloy...

Nicolas


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> For the price I snagged one. I'll report in 10ish days when I receive it.
> I have a meca 1963 in panda colors but not the original colorway + the extra slimness of the quartz (10mm vs 13mm) make it interesting.
> I'm not expecting sapphire as advertised but I hope to get at least steel case and not alloy...
> 
> Nicolas


Really looking forward to you comparison review. It may sound like a blasphemy but I prefer quartz to st19xx 😎. So if the case is stainless steel (as advertised) and the crystal is sapphire (as advertised) and there are no blemishes or misalignments on the dial I am definitely ordering one.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> For the price I snagged one. I'll report in 10ish days when I receive it.
> I have a meca 1963 in panda colors but not the original colorway + the extra slimness of the quartz (10mm vs 13mm) make it interesting.
> I'm not expecting sapphire as advertised but I hope to get at least steel case and not alloy...
> 
> Nicolas


Cool. Im intrigued by the price. If it has the same case and dial quality as the ‘original’, this could be a very appealing option for those that like the look of it, but don’t necessarily want to pay for an ST19 and prefer a cheaper reliable quartz. (Also curious to find out what quartz movement it is)


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Some new pics of the upcoming Rdunae 6105-8110 Willard clone, now with a glimpse of what strap it'll come on. Anyone else looking forward to this? I know Willard clones are a little played out now, but I'm really liking Rdunae's take on it and how true it sticks to the original Seiko model.
> 
> View attachment 16178374
> 
> ...


I'm just catching up here after being away for a couple days, but this one definitely has my interest. Willard turtles are my favorite watch to wear every day. I currently have a SD Willard, and am waiting on a Heimdallr Willard to arrive soon.

The candy bar strap on the new Rdunae looks pretty fantastic. With any luck, it'll be a well made, but affordably priced stand alone option. And with quick release pins. 

Still hoping for the 11/11 deals on SM Willards. I love they they don't use blank chapter rings.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Need some help here :

Question for the veterans here that might have been in a similar situation : will a back charge from the credit card company get me banned on Aliexpress, even if I have proof of scam? Folks on Reddit seem to think so.
Secondly, I can't post feedback (mostly to warn others) for the item I opened the dispute for. Is that normal?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Need some help here :
> 
> Question for the veterans here that might have been in a similar situation : will a back charge from the credit card company get me banned, even if I have proof of scam? Folks on Reddit seem to think so.
> Secondly, I can't post feedback (mostly to warn others) for the item I opened the dispute for. Is that normal?


Never done a back charge so cannot help you.
Sometimes sellers do not allow feedback, that could explain why you can't write one (NB: usually I avoid buying from such stores...)
I think generally you also have a delay to enter your feedback (received time + N days).


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

john_marston said:


> Cool. Im intrigued by the price. If it has the same case and dial quality as the ‘original’, this could be a very appealing option for those that like the look of it, but don’t necessarily want to pay for an ST19 and prefer a cheaper reliable quartz. (Also curious to find out what quartz movement it is)


 I just wish they used the movement on the Escapement Time Flieger chrono with it's running seconds at the 3 o'clock subdial. That would've made it the PERFECT quartz 1963.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> Really looking forward to you comparison review. It may sound like a blasphemy but I prefer quartz to st19xx . So if the case is stainless steel (as advertised) and the crystal is sapphire (as advertised) and there are no blemishes or misalignments on the dial I am definitely ordering one.





john_marston said:


> Cool. Im intrigued by the price. If it has the same case and dial quality as the ‘original’, this could be a very appealing option for those that like the look of it, but don’t necessarily want to pay for an ST19 and prefer a cheaper reliable quartz. (Also curious to find out what quartz movement it is)


I found a review with quite low res pictures but gives an idea... Everything looks aligned, clean dial, and looks like applied indices like on the meca big sister!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> I found a review with quite low res pictures but gives an idea... Everything looks aligned, clean dial, and looks like applied indices like on the meca big sister!


I think I’ve read that on Ali. I only hope the red hand is the chrono and not running seconds. Still looking forward to your thoughts😎


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> I think I’ve read that on Ali. I only hope the red hand is the chrono and not running seconds. Still looking forward to your thoughts


Yes, I'm really wondering what's powering these quartz 1963.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Gurus here, best 1016 explorer homage in your opinion?


a regular explorer homage by Tisell, I have one and love it:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Cool. Im intrigued by the price. If it has the same case and dial quality as the ‘original’, this could be a very appealing option for those that like the look of it, but don’t necessarily want to pay for an ST19 and prefer a cheaper reliable quartz. (Also curious to find out what quartz movement it is)


If it's a Miyota quartz chronograph, sure. A Chinese Sunon movement, will make the ST19 look like a Rolex.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Scbr24 said:


> Thoughs on this Nethuns Aqua II? Seems like an original alternative to the Willard and Doxa clones on the market. A bit pricey at $350 but still an attractive choice. A2S301 - NETHUNS - AQUA II - STEEL - COLLECTION - Nethuns
> View attachment 16184186


I love it !


----------



## andre24 (Sep 13, 2021)

anybody had experience with the brand AILANG before?
Struck on one of their watches, claiming that its double tourbillon with the price around 70$.
Automatic movements with models of Roger Dubuis' Excalibur lookalike.
I think it might be something.









63.77US $ 91% OFF|Ailang Original Men's Watch Double Tourbillon Watch Automatic Hollow-out Machine Watch Men Luminous Waterproof 2020 New Design - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> If it's a Miyota quartz chronograph, sure. A Chinese Sunon movement, will make the ST19 look like a Rolex.


I glanced at their catalog to satiate my morbid curiosity, and seems they got plastic gears and cogs in the movements.  Might be best for a year or two and then if the movement still works then it is a bonus


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> I glanced at their catalog to satiate my morbid curiosity, and seems they got plastic gears and cogs in the movements.  Might be best for a year or two and then if the movement still works then it is a bonus


I'll update when I receive mine. If the movement is indeed made of chinesium, I'll see if I can swap a Miyota or Ronda in.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'll update when I receive mine. If the movement is indeed made of chinesium, I'll see if I can swap a Miyota or Ronda in.


chinesium 
There's a whole subreddit dedicated for it


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

andre24 said:


> anybody had experience with the brand AILANG before?
> Struck on one of their watches, claiming that its double tourbillon with the price around 70$.
> Automatic movements with models of Roger Dubuis' Excalibur lookalike.
> I think it might be something.
> ...


Check the thread below!









Dual Open-Heart watches?


Hey WUS, I was wondering if anyone had any suggestions for watches with a small dial and two balance-wheels on the front like the Ingersoll Golden-Eyes? Price isn't an issue, just looking for stuff to make my personal holy-grail. I seem to be able to find a few but they all seem to be from...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## andre24 (Sep 13, 2021)

crAss said:


> Check the thread below!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you soo much! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Scbr24 said:


> Thoughs on this Nethuns Aqua II? Seems like an original alternative to the Willard and Doxa clones on the market. A bit pricey at $350 but still an attractive choice. A2S301 - NETHUNS - AQUA II - STEEL - COLLECTION - Nethuns
> View attachment 16184186


It's big at 44mm, I think the Seestern and Maranez come in at 42mm, a more attractive size for those of us that are svelt of wrist.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> It's big at 44mm, I think the Seestern and Maranez come in at 42mm, a more attractive size for those of us that are svelt of wrist.


I haven’t tried Seestern or Maranez, but in principle a Doxa 300T should wear bigger than a Willard case because of longer lug to lug and flatter sides.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The Honmin proudly boasts sunon PE60. I believe the 1963 will have the same innards


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

andre24 said:


> anybody had experience with the brand AILANG before?
> Struck on one of their watches, claiming that its double tourbillon with the price around 70$.
> Automatic movements with models of Roger Dubuis' Excalibur lookalike.
> I think it might be something.
> ...


Apparently only the right hairspring is functional and of course this is no turbillon...simple or double. Hands look suspiciously like the Boderry ones. Maybe best to look at Boderry? They have a skeletonized titanium IIRC.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not sure if anybody has posted about the new Diver X range from Matic. Available in a few colours, but this one in particular is quite striking:









138.0US $ 20% OFF|Matic Watch Diver X 42mm Sii Nh35a Mechanical Wristwatches [blue Dial] - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted about the new Diver X range from Matic. Available in a few colours, but this one in particular is quite striking:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The specs of the Matic watch indicate it is 17.5mm thick which is quite a bit thicker than many others (like the Steeldive 1953 at 13.5mm thick).
Also of note is the 22mm lugwidth, which is often 20mm for many of this type of watch.
And it's refreshing that this Matic watch does not use the default Mercedes hands you often see.

Under specs there is not much detail on the bezel ....... is it ceramic? ........ although it does say it has 120-clicks (which is nice).
The black version describes the bezel as matte black which would indicate they are not using ceramic.
Although further down it does say:
LUMED CERAMIC BEZEL INSERT
So maybe it is ceramic.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> .. ginault, but they offer the worse customer service on the continent as well as he doesnt sell replacement bezels or better yet if he were to sell one he stated it would be around 190$ lol he is a tool but good watches. Now if I could only find a damn bezel that is an exact fit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I on the other hand read so many stories of Ginault's customers commending John for great customer service which is part of the reason that made me pull the trigger.

Just today I read something good about their solid customer service.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

KingKF1221 said:


> Interesting. I on the other hand read so many stories of Ginault's customers commending John for great customer service which is part of the reason that made me pulled the trigger.
> 
> Just today I read something good about their solid customer service.
> View attachment 16186405


Maybe post " hey you make real fakes damn you " storm he started giving a damn. Highly doubt I have the entire two responses I got based on explaining I dinged the hell out of my bezel ... which I still have on it as none of the normal 40mm /39mm bezel routes have worked so I can testify that his bezel size is definitely not real fake, it's real real sadly so cause I'd love to get a new non dinged bezel on watch. Either way it went basically 1. Acknowledging the concern I had to which he stated he doesn't sell parts for his watches. 2nd was he doesn't sell watches but if after a few months he has some left over then if I recall correctly 190$ but again this was entirely based on some future unknown date if even then. That's it that was my experience. If a new leaf has been turned over for john then all the better for everyone owning the watches ... hep hep hurray ... I will be emailing to test this new concept out first hand momentary.

Thanks for the heads up. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Maybe post " hey you make real fakes damn you " storm he started giving a damn. Highly doubt I have the entire two responses I got based on explaining I dinged the hell out of my bezel ... which I still have on it as none of the normal 40mm /39mm bezel routes have worked so I can testify that his bezel size is definitely not real fake, it's real real sadly so cause I'd love to get a new non dinged bezel on watch. Either way it went basically *1. Acknowledging the concern I had to which he stated he doesn't sell parts for his watches. 2nd was he doesn't sell watches* but if after a few months he has some left over then if I recall correctly 190$ but
> again this was entirely based on some future unknown date if even then. That's it that was my experience.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up.
> ...


You are welcome my friend.

I am reading your post but I can't seem to fully understand what you are saying. Your statement contradicts.

So help me out here:
Does he or does he not sell the replacement insert? If so, how much? Does he or does he not sell watches?

Perhaps I am confused but it sounds to me the majority of your gripe is that you don't want to pay the price Ginault asked for the replacement insert so in turn that translates to bad customer service?




TatsNGuns said:


> If a new leaf has been turned over for john then all the better for everyone owning the watches ... hep hep hurray ... I will be emailing to test this new concept out first hand momentary.


Don't think it's a new leaf turning kinda of revelation, been reading about their solid customer service to their customers for a long while.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

KingKF1221 said:


> You are welcome my friend.
> 
> I am reading your post but I can't seem to fully understand what you are saying. Your statement contradicts.
> 
> ...


Okay clearly sensing super fan boi vibes ...

1. I wanted to purchase a replacement bezel which I contacted him for ... to which I got he doesnt sell them (( at that time))

2. He then stated maybe after his current batches maybe if there was one available not that he could even guarentee it then maybe one could be sold maybe... (( hopefully you are getting what was being said here isnt truly an actual answer to my concern))) he then in passing said if this mystical bezel beast were to be available after making all the watches he needed then it would be around 190 .... understand this would be like me telling you I'm going to start making space shuttles to go to space , all seats are taken but who knows maybe you can buy a ride maybe sometime in the future.


Would you go around thinking you booked a trip ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JojX said:


> The Honmin proudly boasts sunon PE60. I believe the 1963 will have the same innards
> View attachment 16185621


One of my first watches after joining WUS, was a Megir 3006. It was cheap, at $21, but then the seller refunded $6 because he lied on the specs, claiming a Japanese movement and stainless case. The watch had the Sunon PE902, which is considered a step up from the PE60x series. Almost every WUS member who bought this watch, had the movement give up the ghost in under 3 months. 

It's possible that some of Sunon's more basic movements have greater longevity, but I don't trust them with quartz chronographs. It's bad enough getting burned on a $15 purchase, but I own several $40 watches that have worked for years. What's the point of buying a chronograph, if you're afraid to ever use the timing function? Considering you can buy a real ST1901 mechanical chronograph version of this watch, with a sapphire crystal, for under $150, spending $40 for a watch that may only last a few months seems like false economy.


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Okay clearly sensing super fan boi vibes ...


Since you claim that Ginault has bad customer service, I was just curious as to why it's different from so many that I read, so many stating Ginault has solid customer service. Instead of bickering I even showed you actual proof. If you want more I can get you more. I didn't know calling spade for spade is considered a fan boy....but yes I do like Ginault and what they do.



TatsNGuns said:


> 1. I wanted to purchase a replacement bezel which I contacted him for ... to which I got he doesnt sell them (( at that time))


I wouldn't call not having a replacement insert on the spot bad customer service. I have multiple watches different micros, and sometimes the brands could run out of parts. Take my Puck for example, parts are hard to find. That doesn't mean Jason has bad customer service at all!



TatsNGuns said:


> 2. He then stated maybe after his current batches maybe if there was one available not that he could even guarentee it then maybe one could be sold maybe... (( hopefully you are getting what was being said here isnt truly an actual answer to my concern))) he then in passing said if this mystical bezel beast were to be available after making all the watches he needed then it would be around 190 .... understand this would be like me telling you I'm going to start making space shuttles to go to space , all seats are taken but who knows maybe you can buy a ride maybe sometime in the future.


I agree if they are going to make a new batch, It would be nice to save one for you. But is the story really as the way you stated?
It sounds to me that you are reluctant and don't want to pay the price they ask for. So is it that they won't save one for you? Or is it because of this reluctant attitude so they didn't know they need to save one for you? I mean I would be hard pressed if you said "okay I will take one" and they refuse to sell you one.

the more you wrote, the more things don't add up logically, now wondering whether your story can stand up to the truth.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

You're in the "Best of ali-express", please stop hijacking. TIA!


----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

mougino said:


> You're in the "Best of ali-express", please stop hijacking. TIA!


I am not hijacking, this is a mega-thread with multiple topics going in tagent, I am just replying to one of those comments. If you do not wish to read it, press the ignore button


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

KingKF1221 said:


> I am not hijacking, this is a mega-thread with multiple topics going in tagent, I am just replying to one of those comments. If you do not wish to read it, press the ignore button


You _are_ hijacking, Ginault customer service has nothing to do with AliExpress.
I've added you to the ignore list but you guys really should stop pissing everyone off and ask them to ignore you, that's not how a public forum works!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## KingKF1221 (Mar 6, 2020)

mougino said:


> You _are_ hijacking, Ginault customer service has nothing to do with AliExpress.
> I've added you to the ignore list but you guys really should stop pissing everyone off and ask them to ignore you, that's not how a public forum works!


Your logic is clear and I agree with you. My apology.

However, it is also a FACT the topic was brought up here in this thread, so I made a quick reply. I didn't know he was going to make further BS claims about me. So I stood my ground. 

Again my apology.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> You _are_ hijacking, Ginault customer service has nothing to do with AliExpress.
> I've added you to the ignore list but you guys really should stop pissing everyone off and ask them to ignore you, that's not how a public forum works!


forgive my ignorance, mougino. how do i set an "ignore" participant in this forum. many TIA...


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

manolito said:


> forgive my ignorance, mougino. how do i set an "ignore" participant in this forum. many TIA...


you click on the username and you can click ignore


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> you click on the username and you can click ignore





jhdscript said:


> you click on the username and you can click ignore


got it! thanks.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyway, to return to regular programming....

Look! A new Pagani!









132.99US $ 81% OFF|2021 New PAGANI DESIGN Men's Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire Luxury Business Clock Stainless Steel Waterproof Reloj Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Got in late concerning something that appears to be hopefully resolved! I love Ginaults but am not interested in their service on The Best Of AliX!!!!!!!!!!! Totally misplaced!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Anyway, to return to regular programming....
> 
> Look! A new Pagani!
> 
> ...


hmmm wonder where they got the photo of this watch??? hmmm, anything like this longines hydroconquest, with even the same date 23? Nahhhhhh, just coincidence I am sure.









Longines Hydroconquest | 41mm Automatic Stainless Steel Sunray Blue Dial


Discover Birks' fine collection of luxury items. Uncompromisingly beautiful, Maison Birks offers you a choice as varied, unique and meaningful as each of life’s occasions.




www.maisonbirks.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

rlachcik said:


> hmmm wonder where they got the photo of this watch??? hmmm, anything like this longines hydroconquest, with even the same date 23? Nahhhhhh, just coincidence I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Anyway, to return to regular programming....
> 
> Look! A new Pagani!
> 
> ...


They are on my no buy list-they sell their watches using genuine photos on Ali BS.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> Anyway, to return to regular programming....
> 
> Look! A new Pagani!
> 
> ...


Maybe I am getting new-release fatigue, but my first thought was "I have no idea if that is a new release or not. My brain is overloaded with all these models that look similar yet different".


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
@mrwomble : Is this an expensive movement for the Pagani ?
(I got a same look model from Phylida with Chinese movement, and it was not that price (61€ vs 140€), supposedly sapphire and i'm avoiding pagani logo ;=) )
(Phylida w. Miyota mvt is 98€)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Do you know an interesting model with the new Miyota 8315 ? Cal.8315 - Standard Automatic - | Movements | MIYOTA MOVEMENT

Despite new it is a famous brand and well known for its reliability. I'd like to try one but i'm pondering about something : do you think a new movement is going to be as reliable as the already known ones ?

(if you have bought one => how do you like it ?)

Thank you


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> @mrwomble : Is this an expensive movement for the Pagani ?
> (I got a same look model from Phylida with Chinese movement, and it was not that price (61€ vs 140€), supposedly sapphire and i'm avoiding pagani logo ;=) )
> (Phylida w. Miyota mvt is 98€)


Yeah that's a good question. That Pagani listing is light on details - no dimensions, no info on the movement, no real photos, etc. It would make me wary of buying that one just yet.

My approach with Pagani these days is to wait until I can see some YouTube reviews, there's too many examples of wrong dimensions, misleading advertising, substituting cheaper components, bad QC ... the list goes on.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> They are on my no buy list-they sell their watches using genuine photos on Ali BS.


I have one en route & it's the most shameless one of them all so up until whatever a few days ago I held your same stance. Then late night web surfing well you know the drill. I'm hoping it functions as it should. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

KingKF1221 said:


> This is the only thing I see you doing......
> 
> View attachment 16188130
> 
> ...





KingKF1221 said:


> This is the only thing I see you doing......
> 
> View attachment 16188130
> 
> ...


Would you two get in the Thunder Dome and sort it out. Stop the incessant squabbling for supremacy. Neither of you are going to ’win’ the argument because you both want the last word.

Do you guys even realise the topic of your argument is irrelevant in this thread? Ginault and John (whatever his real name is) is not on AliExpress. Please take your fight to PM.

Two man enter, one man leaves.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Some new pics of the upcoming Rdunae 6105-8110 Willard clone, now with a glimpse of what strap it'll come on. Anyone else looking forward to this? I know Willard clones are a little played out now, but I'm really liking Rdunae's take on it and how true it sticks to the original Seiko model.
> 
> View attachment 16178374
> 
> ...


This is probably old hat to everyone in the thread, but here's more info on this pre-release:









Rdunae Vintage Turtle 6105-8110


Rdunae Vintage Turtle 6105-8110: Case Material : 316L Stainless Steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 44mm Height : 13mm Lug to lug : 48mm Lug width : 19mm Strap : TPU Quality Rubber Strap with Pin & Button Buckle : 316L Stainless Steel Bezel : Aluminium Bezel Insert with...




wrwatches.com





I'm really smitten with this thing, honestly. I prefer to wait for reviews before buying, so that definitely rules out a pre-order. But man... that one looks great. Anyone have any experience with Rdunae you'd like to share - good or bad? 

Also sharing as info in case there are Willard fans lurking in this thread.

Here are two vids from Spencer Klein discussing (and modding) the Rdunae 6105-8000


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

JojX said:


> The Honmin proudly boasts sunon PE60. I believe the 1963 will have the same innards
> View attachment 16185621











The Anatomy of a Replica Seagull 1963 Chronograph Watch


I was searching for an inexpensive, quartz-driven replica of a pilot watch that originally featured Seagull's ST1901 mechanical movement.




bellatory.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> The Anatomy of a Replica Seagull 1963 Chronograph Watch
> 
> 
> I was searching for an inexpensive, quartz-driven replica of a pilot watch that originally featured Seagull's ST1901 mechanical movement.
> ...


Uh if that’s what it is I’m not impressed, even for the money


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> Whats everybody's favorite submariner homage?
> 
> I'm thinking of picking up the new san martin on 11/11.
> 
> Are there any alternatives I've missed.


Just bought The San Martin SN017-G yesterday from Sharkdive! After watching a lot of reviews decided this is the one to get.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

mougino said:


> Steeldive is my favorite.


This is my second pick after the SM SN017-G! I prefer the version with the sword hands.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

cuica said:


> Just bought this Qimei CWC homage:
> 
> 57.6US $ 55% OFF|QIMEI Classic Design UDT Military Army Sport men's Outdoor Diver Watch SM8016B Flat Sapphir glass Customized upgrade|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Quite interesting and as a member off the Australian defense force I like the Aussie connection!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

another_shawn said:


> This is probably old hat to everyone in the thread, but here's more info on this pre-release:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I've already put my money where my mouth is and preordered. I already own their 6105-8000 clone and have been quite satisfied with it. Feels solid in the hand, bezel action is tactile, crown is smooth to operate, and no alignment issues to speak of at least on my example. Movement running very decently at around -6 seconds per day. And if you go on the WR Watches store page for this watch there are countless positive reviews too. So I have faith their Willard clone will be up to the same standard.


----------



## PhillySteve (Feb 1, 2014)

I own a rdunae, no complaints. Amazing for the money. 

I have too many watches as it is, but the new WR 6105 is calling my name.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Yeah I've already put my money where my mouth is and preordered. I already own their 6105-8000 clone and have been quite satisfied with it. Feels solid in the hand, bezel action is tactile, crown is smooth to operate, and no alignment issues to speak of at least on my example. Movement running very decently at around -6 seconds per day. And if you go on the WR Watches store page for this watch there are countless positive reviews too. So I have faith their Willard clone will be up to the same standard.
> View attachment 16188876


I've been saving for the 11/11 sale, but have been telling myself to only shop quality, not price.

I just went to pre-order, but the black is sold out. I signed up for the stock notification alert for it. I really love the look of this one.

Thanks for all the info and feedback.

EDIT: Just emailed the seller to ask if there's another slot for a black one. <fingers crossed>

EDIT #2: Nicole emailed me back and said it's still available. So the black one can be ordered again.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just bought The San Martin SN017-G yesterday from Sharkdive! After watching a lot of reviews decided this is the one to get.
> View attachment 16188748
> View attachment 16188750
> View attachment 16188751


Great choice. I have that same one. It is now the only submariner homage in my collection. I gave all the others away after getting this.


----------



## WatchMonday (Jun 1, 2021)

San Martin just posted this. Unsure of which site the discount code is for or how much, but could be worth it if interested.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

WatchMonday said:


> San Martin just posted this. Unsure of which site the discount code is for or how much, but could be worth it if interested.
> View attachment 16188994


discount can be used in the aliexpressstore that runs that instagram account.

there is a link to the store in their profile www.instagram.com/san.martinwatch

You must really have a thing for that case shape and the relative long lug to lug distance on a 38 mm watch.
I have a small wrist so i had this on my list as i am always looking for smaller watches and the 38mm draw in my attention. but the other dimension prevented me from getting it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

spacecat said:


> You must really have a thing for that case shape and the relative long lug to lug distance on a 38 mm watch.
> I have a small wrist so i had this on my list as i am always looking for smaller watches and the 38mm draw in my attention. but the other dimension prevented me from getting it.


That's the Hamilton Khaki syndrome. I caught and released a Field Mechanical exactly for this reason, nice diameter but awfully long lug-to-lug


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mougino said:


> That's the Hamilton Khaki syndrome. I caught and released a Field Mechanical exactly for this reason, nice diameter but awfully long lug-to-lug


True, same issue here. Lug to Lug is too big on this Hamilton KF :/


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> Great choice. I have that same one. It is now the only submariner homage in my collection. I gave all the others away after getting this.


So you're happy with your choice? Looks like an awesome built watch mate.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> So you're happy with your choice? Looks like an awesome built watch mate.


Yeah. Really happy with it. To be honest, I was getting a bit bored of submariner homages, and almost didn't buy it. But then AliExpress seduced me with some massive discount coupon that made it "an offer I couldn't refuse". When it arrived, I was seriously impressed with how well made it is. It just feels like a solid, quality, watch. Put my other submariner homages to shame, so they had to go.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Just in from the Official San Martin Store...








the new packaging is... ...large
























































Bronze SN061-T

500m water resistance (claimed; no way am I putting that to the test...), Steampunk vibe, PT5000 movement (or a Selita SW200 for more $)


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This has just arrived. Cost me next to nothing. VH31 inside. Nice bezel action. Changed the NATO strap to nice rubber. Pretty impressed at half the price of a pagani. Nice case finishing. Alu insert. Benrus feel.














P


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Very nice, hope their CWC homage I got incoming is also good!



JojX said:


> This has just arrived. Cost me next to nothing. VH31 inside. Nice bezel action. Changed the NATO strap to nice rubber. Pretty impressed at half the price of a pagani. Nice case finishing. Alu insert. Benrus feel.
> P


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Have you seen this too ? : In wish list the price i see is different than the one from the site after i click the url from wish list : 75$ in wish list vs 90€ on the site.
Where is the price from the wish list coming from ? Is this showing next sale price ?
example : 85.28US $ 59% de réduction|Addies – montre pilote de plongée 200m, automatique, mécanique, lumineuse C3, pour hommes, en cristal saphir, NH35 | AliExpress


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Have you seen this too ? : In wish list the price i see is different than the one from the site after i click the url from wish list : 75$ in wish list vs 90€ on the site.
> Where is the price from the wish list coming from ? Is this showing next sale price ?
> example : 85.28US $ 59% de réduction|Addies – montre pilote de plongée 200m, automatique, mécanique, lumineuse C3, pour hommes, en cristal saphir, NH35 | AliExpress



Prolly VAT is added. In wish list there are net prices. Very good watch though. You wont regret buying it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

I've seen this too and it looks like the wish list in some cases does not reflect the changes concerning EU VAT regulations. They are displaying net prices while the article page shows the corrected price including VAT.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> This has just arrived. Cost me next to nothing. VH31 inside. Nice bezel action. Changed the NATO strap to nice rubber. Pretty impressed at half the price of a pagani. Nice case finishing. Alu insert. Benrus feel.
> View attachment 16189441
> View attachment 16189442
> P


Nice! What's the diameter? Do you have a link?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Nice! What's the diameter? Do you have a link?


Tricky question… the width of the watch including the crown in 43mm but the diameter of the bezel (which goes flush with the side of the case is 39.5. So it wears relatively small. And I like it that way. Will try to share a link but last time I did it I got the bollocking for adding affiliate links. Just drop me a line if the link is ok, if not I will immediately delete it. Currently the watch is highly overpriced but you can get it for a bargain price. I paid 69 USD including tax for mine.









99.2US $ 60% OFF|Qimei Design Us Special Forces Udt Military 300m Diver Outdoor Sports Diver Men's Watch Sm8019b Olive Green Colourful - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

cuica said:


> Very nice, hope their CWC homage I got incoming is also good!



If only they put the VH31 in it… or any movement with the stem height closer to it so I could replace it with a VH. Not a fan of a second hand ticking every second. Still the watch is tempting. If the quality is similar to the benrus homage (why wouldn’t it be) you’ll be a happy man


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9186 "Briston Clubmaster" homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_ALbqh3 ~24$


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Just bought The San Martin SN017-G yesterday from Sharkdive! After watching a lot of reviews decided this is the one to get.
> View attachment 16188748
> View attachment 16188750
> View attachment 16188751


I'm honestly thinking of getting the new Cronos one that's 17.4 mm thick. I just don't know how much i would ever wear a watch that big or heavy. If i don't get that i'll pick up the SN019 on the 11/11 sale.

Does anybody have the Cronos one and what is it like?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Just in from the Official San Martin Store...
> View attachment 16189267
> 
> the new packaging is... ...large
> ...


Love the engraving. If it were not a Calif. dial I'd probably be ordering one myself. Congratulations, wear it in good health!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Docrwm said:


> Love the engraving. If it were not a Calif. dial I'd probably be ordering one myself. Congratulations, wear it in good health!


Thanks!

They do have a Selita SW200 calendar version too - also a lot more expensive... ...fortunately for my wallet I prefer the Cali dial








picture credit: San Martin Official Store on AliExpress


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9186 "Briston Clubmaster" homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_ALbqh3 ~24$
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get the point of having a non functioning chrono. I have two Bristons (paid £50 each) and they don't have a MecaQuartz sweep chrono, just the ticking chrono, but I like the styling so I can let it go at that price. But surely having a functional movement in the SKMEI wouldn't have pushed the cost up above $35?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Pagani Design has a new model the "Enzo" looks sweet in all the online sale sites.














Here are the real pictures of what you will receive! 💩


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> This has just arrived. Cost me next to nothing. VH31 inside. Nice bezel action. Changed the NATO strap to nice rubber. Pretty impressed at half the price of a pagani. Nice case finishing. Alu insert. Benrus feel.
> View attachment 16189441
> View attachment 16189442
> P


handsome! link please. any other color variants?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

JojX said:


> This has just arrived. Cost me next to nothing. VH31 inside. Nice bezel action. Changed the NATO strap to nice rubber. Pretty impressed at half the price of a pagani. Nice case finishing. Alu insert. Benrus feel.
> View attachment 16189441
> View attachment 16189442
> P


Looks great! How do you like the VH31 movement? I have 2 VH31 watches and they are almost as accurate as the 2 Bulova Precisionists I own. One is running at around +1 second per month and the other one at around +2 seconds a month.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

JojX said:


> This has just arrived. Cost me next to nothing. VH31 inside. Nice bezel action. Changed the NATO strap to nice rubber. Pretty impressed at half the price of a pagani. Nice case finishing. Alu insert. Benrus feel.
> View attachment 16189441
> View attachment 16189442
> P


Looks fantastic. Very solid.

Sorry to add to the chorus requesting specs, but is it really 15mm thick, as stated in listings? That's the one spec that gives me the most pause on this one.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Looks great! How do you like the VH31 movement? I have 2 VH31 watches and they are almost as accurate as the 2 Bulova Precisionists I own. One is running at around +1 second per month and the other one at around +2 seconds a month.


Great movement. Looks like old school mecha (4 ticks per sec) with the spot on accuracy. It’s more accurate that a miyota (2035/6) but at the same time it’s more expensive. Unfortunately stem height is different so a direct swap is almost impossible. I used it first to build a 36 mm vintage-looking mil-kinda watch.








I ilked the movement so much I bought 4 on Ali (a tenner each so not bad) to mod my old Seiko 7009. This Benrus homage is my second VH31 watch. Really pleased with it so far (I’ve had it for a day, mind you).


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks fantastic. Very solid.
> 
> Sorry to add to the chorus requesting specs, but is it really 15mm thick, as stated in listings? That's the one spec that gives me the most pause on this one.


I would be asking lots of qyestions myself so no need to be sorry 
Since I don’t have my calipers on me (I just don’t understand why), I’ll address all the queries later in the day.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it's because of the domed crystal:












ohhenry1 said:


> Looks fantastic. Very solid.
> 
> Sorry to add to the chorus requesting specs, but is it really 15mm thick, as stated in listings? That's the one spec that gives me the most pause on this one.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Not a paid review, he speaks highly of it:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

alec_kojro said:


> Not a paid review, he speaks highly of it:


A free watch is a sort of paid review (payment _in Natura_).


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

OogieBoogie said:


> I don't get the point of having a non functioning chrono. I have two Bristons (paid £50 each) and they don't have a MecaQuartz sweep chrono, just the ticking chrono, but I like the styling so I can let it go at that price. But surely having a functional movement in the SKMEI wouldn't have pushed the cost up above $35?


a link to 50GBP Bristons please
thanks


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9186 "Briston Clubmaster" homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_ALbqh3 ~24$


not skmei but even cheaper
3.56US $ 30% OFF|Reloj Mujer New Casual Sleek Wrist Watch for Women Stylish Gold Nylone Belt Gold Quartz Watch Multiple Styles Ladies Clock Dress|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

So where was I? Aha, the Benrus homage. Some of you were asking about the dimensions. They are all on the Ali listing and they are all correct. The watch is 43mm wide, its bezel is 39.4mm and the height is 15mm. And the watch feels … small on the wrist. Instead of words, today I’ll torture you with pictures.
So, the watch is 43 so it should be the size of this San Martin:








And it wears MUCH smaller. Downgrading to size 42, here it is next to macrel bond:








And it wears MUCH smaller. The difference is more clearly visible when next to an insertless 42 mm watch:








Downgrading to 41 mm - 62mas Heimdallr converted to a seabastard:








And it does wear much smaller. Downgrading to a 40 mm phylida sub:








And we’re not there yet. The phyllie is (looks? seems?) bigger and chunkier. Could be the bracelet thing. So putting our protagonist next to a San Martin 62mas v1 a.k.a LJM (40 mm):








Bloody Hell, even the 40mm SM is bigger than a 43mm QM. Downgrading to 39 mm (sorry, insertless again):








And they look similar in size. Not a fair comparison though as the dial in the flieger is 33.5 mm. So downgrading to 38 mm:








And the San Martin looks more subtle and fragile. Must be the dial+bezel+insert proportions. So upgrading to the watch every WUS member has in at least one iteration:








How I love this chunky willard bastard. Hope you could see the QM next to a watch you’re familiar with so you get the idea of its dimensions and proportions. For me its size is a sweet spot - looks and feels great on a wrist. As for the height, it’s not that bad. See it compared to the willard, heimdallr 62mas and SM 62mas v1. Just a hair taller than heimdallr, almost exactly the height of SM and obviously much taller than the willard which boasts a flat crystal. Willard on a bracelet, heimdallr on a wetsuit strap and SM on a perphorated one. The QM always on the right.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

All this talk about the QM platoon, figured I should drop my review link here. its a nice watch for sure. much smaller than the 42/43mm diameter and 15mm thickness suggests. nice curve down to the lugs, finishing was done really well, the bezel on mine was aligned perfectly and had really good action. overall, very satisfied with it especially when you can get it for $75. not sure WTF is going on with the pricing/listings..it's all very confusing. but $75 is the sweep spot with this one with the mineral crystal.





and...

My latest review up on the channel. the Pagrne design explorer II homage. IMO, pagani's best watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> My latest review up on the channel. the Pagrne design explorer II homage. IMO, pagani's best watch.


Will you test the 40mm Bliger or Parnis next?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> Will you test the 40mm Bliger or Parnis next?


I hope to, yes. Just purchased the new vintage sub from San Martin so my watch budget is a bit shot for the moment. Trying to sell this watch (the pagrne in the video) to fund the Parnis.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Alex_B. said:


> Proving my point. Hope you get banned soon. 👍🏻


Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you start the name calling?

You both need to knock it off...it's getting old.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

CMSgt Bo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't you start the name calling?
> 
> You both need to knock it off...it's getting old.
> 
> View attachment 16192067


Yes after i and several users have asked him before not to post in bold as it’s very annoying and now he posts using this font. Incredibly childish.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Alex_B. said:


> Yes after i and several users have asked him before not to post in bold as it’s very annoying and now he posts using this font. Incredibly childish.


Ignoring is just two clicks away and well worth it.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Ignoring is just two clicks away and well worth it.


Agreed at this point.


----------



## EllisMcPickle (Oct 14, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Just in from the Official San Martin Store...
> View attachment 16189267
> 
> the new packaging is... ...large
> ...


Digging the details. I also love how SM gives you the choice for the PT5000. I have it in my Rolex Explorer Homage from them, and havent had any issues.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Fresh news from Pagani:









87.99US $ 84% OFF|Pagani Design 2022 New Men's Watches Top Luxury Quartz Watch For Men Automatic Date Speed Chronograph Sapphire Mirror Wristwatch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

Has anyone received the updated Seestern 62MAS yet and can confirm they've fixed the crown issue, date wheel alignment and typos on the back?


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Alex_B. said:


> Yes after i and several users have asked him before not to post in bold as it’s very annoying and now he posts using this font. Incredibly childish.


No rules are being broken. You and others should utilize our ignore feature if you're so easily annoyed.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

It’s insane the speed that Pagani are churning out watches. Sure they not original in just about any way, but it still takes time to reverse engineer, downgrade everything and put them them together. 

In true Pagani fashion, the Speedy photos look somewhat original - apart from the too close subdials.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Techme said:


> It’s insane the speed that Pagani are churning out watches. Sure they not original in just about any way, but it still takes time to reverse engineer, downgrade everything and put them them together.
> 
> In true Pagani fashion, the Speedy photos look somewhat original - apart from the too close subdials.


Wait for the "real life" photoshopped pictures , luckily Omega doesn't have too much branding (i.e. cluttered rehaut).


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

mougino said:


> A free watch is a sort of paid review (payment _in Natura_).


He says clearly that it was loaned to him by a mate in Australia, not a free gift.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

These are $5.94 right now









13.36US $ 10% OFF|New Fashion Men Watches Top Brand Luxury Waterproof Military Army Style Quartz Watch Men Auto Date Clock Relogio Masculino|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

CMSgt Bo said:


> No rules are being broken. You and others should utilize our ignore feature if you're so easily annoyed.


*Ok, will do.*


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


> These are $5.94 right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shipping to my country is more than the watch!


Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Just in.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> Just in.
> View attachment 16192853
> View attachment 16192854


Corgeut?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Corgeut?


San Martin. Have a corgeut in blue and SM is miles ahead quality wise. And no date window 😎


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

JojX said:


> San Martin. Have a corgeut in blue and SM is miles ahead quality wise. And no date window 😎


Oh, I never saw a sterile San Martin. Very nice!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Oh, I never saw a sterile San Martin. Very nice!


I grabbed it the day it was released. Just couldn’t resist.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> Just in.





Springy Watch said:


> Corgeut?


Timberlake.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Timberlake.



Biber I thought


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> Biber I thought


I'm old


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

cuica said:


> Fresh news from Pagani:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really nice!
I wonder if the bezels are aluminum or ceramic.

The dark dials are completely ruined by the non colour matched date wheel. Obscuring the date would definitely have been the best approach with those.

The white/blue one looks really nice though.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Corgeut?


rough. You just did the “nice Invicta” to a Rolex owner


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

JojX said:


> San Martin. Have a corgeut in blue and SM is miles ahead quality wise. And no date window 😎


Can you elaborate on the quality differences, and the quality issues you see, from the Corgeut to the San Martin ........ as the San Martin is likely more than twice the price of the Corgeut


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Gil_F said:


> Can you elaborate on the quality differences, and the quality issues you see, from the Corgeut to the San Martin ........ as the San Martin is likely more than twice the price of the Corgeut


Will do. Not today though. Will try tomorrow


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

On an actual topic of watches I'd like some of your thoughts. I want to get a submariner homage and I've narrowed it down to 4 choices. 3 San martins and one cronos. The MOP is looks amazing but the new SN019G is supposed to be a real upgrade and the cronos is just out of this world insane, although i don't think i would wear it much. How is the accuracy of the GMT movement and which do you prefer?

Also, is there anything new coming out i don't know about. I prefer San Martin.

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> On an actual topic of watches I'd like some of your thoughts. I want to get a submariner homage and I've narrowed it down to 4 choices. 3 San martins and one cronos. The MOP is looks amazing but the new SN019G is supposed to be a real upgrade and the cronos is just out of this world insane, although i don't think i would wear it much. How is the accuracy of the GMT movement and which do you prefer?
> 
> Also, is there anything new coming out i don't know about. I prefer San Martin.
> 
> ...


Firstly, they are all good watches, with good reviews. So you should buy the one you like the most. Whichever one you buy, though, wait for the upcoming 11/11 sale, and you should get a good discount.

My take on the four you are asking about:

I was offered the San Martin GMT by a friend recently, and many reviews praise it. However, I asked my friend to put his on a timegrapher, because of concerns about the movement, and it was losing 25 seconds a day, which put me off buying it.

I own the San Martin Deep Sea MOP, and the dial is spectacular. Really a dial that plays with the light in a way that at times is breathtaking.

I own the SN017, which is very similar to the SN019, except for the movement. The quality is outstanding. I gave away all my other submariner homages after buying this. You can't go wrong with the SN019.

The Cronos is 17.1 mm thick. That's too thick for me.


----------



## Amarony (Oct 25, 2020)

JojX said:


> Just in.
> View attachment 16192853
> View attachment 16192854


Good choice on the sterile dial. The San Martin logo for that watch is way too over the top for me. Big turnoff but I might have to reconsider a sterile dial.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

How about instead of worrying about fonts we focus on pictures and discussion of watches?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> Firstly, they are all good watches, with good reviews. So you should buy the one you like the most. Whichever one you buy, though, wait for the upcoming 11/11 sale, and you should get a good discount.
> 
> My take on the four you are asking about:
> 
> ...


Thanks,

That's ruled out the GMT, so its down to the SN019 and the deep sea. I'm edging toward the deep sea because of the dial.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Thanks,
> 
> That's ruled out the GMT, so its down to the SN019 and the deep sea. I'm edging toward the deep sea because of the dial.
> Thanks for the info.


I should let you know, a couple of weeks ago San Martin announced a MOP dial SN017. About the SM GMT, don't let one individual experience completely influence your purchase, I've received watches with NH35 that were -20 spd, and some people have received units that are near 0 spd. It's impossible to generalize the accuracy of a specific movement. That being said, I wouldn't buy the SM GMT (or any watch with a Hangzou for that matter) because I do believe that chinese clones are of a less quality than the equivalent ETA movement, and I wouldn't want to pay $200 for an ETA replacement in case the original it came with fails.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Indiglo92 said:


> These are $5.94 right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate you... I'm now falling into the rabbit hole of <$10 watches. The brand Yazole looks promising:










Edit: I just realized the small seconds hand is printed , still pretty good for $5.
Edit2: Pulled the trigger, let's see what happens...


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Damn, I quite like the quirky styling of the 515. I think if you look long enough you can find several that look ok, and hey, they cost pennies. 

But you know in the morning you'll wake up and remember snogging the frog in the local before having something greasy from the layby food van... and that loud ticking isn't the grandfather clock in the hall, it's the quirky little wristwatch that's all the way over the other side of the bedroom...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Since new EU VAT rules were put in place last July 1st, I've made 49 AliExpress purchases (all below the 150€ threshold), and never had I to pay customs taxes (seems normal, as AliExpress already collects VAT...)

This morning, for the first time, French customs & Post Office asked me to pay taxes again on top of AliExpress packages 

I had to pay a 16€ tax on top of a 45€ watch (35% tax, let's say it's acceptable), and a 9€ tax on top of a 4.5€ toy for my kid (! 200% tax! this one's crazy!)

I'm 95% sure they made me pay VAT twice, which could be a little illegal...

I think I will open a dispute with AliExpress (as soon as I can download my tax invoices), because if they forgot to declare that I already paid VAT, they'll need to make it up.

But I'm not setting my hopes up...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Since new EU VAT rules were put in place last July 1st, I've made 49 AliExpress purchases (all below the 150€ threshold), and never had I to pay customs taxes (seems normal, as AliExpress already collects VAT...)
> 
> This morning, for the first time, French customs & Post Office asked me to pay taxes again on top of AliExpress packages
> 
> ...


I got a small metal disc (a replacement ratchet wheel) valued at 5 cents sent to me by a seller a couple of weeks ago, due to the watch having a small problem with the watch's ratchet wheel shedding metal particles. The customs office wrote to me that a declaration of 5 cents is too low, and therefore they were assessing it at an assumed value of $100, for which I had to pay $31 in tax, duty, and fees.

I was furious, but (perhaps stupidly) I paid it. Why did I pay it? Because the customs office also told me that even if I refused to accept the ratchet wheel, the $31 would still be payable because the item had already been imported and processed by them. I hate them.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> How about instead of worrying about fonts we focus on pictures and discussion of watches?
> 
> View attachment 16193953
> 
> ...


That one is gorgeous, but the signed blue dial has been out of stock for some time in most stores. 

I'm hoping that new stock is added soon because that's one I'm hoping to grab in the 11/11 sale.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Yeah I've already put my money where my mouth is and preordered. I already own their 6105-8000 clone and have been quite satisfied with it. Feels solid in the hand, bezel action is tactile, crown is smooth to operate, and no alignment issues to speak of at least on my example. Movement running very decently at around -6 seconds per day. And if you go on the WR Watches store page for this watch there are countless positive reviews too. So I have faith their Willard clone will be up to the same standard.
> View attachment 16188876


WR Watches has impressed me with their customer service. And my last reservation about buying the preorder was that it has a 19mm band width. Historically accurate, for sure - but I don't have a collection of 19mm bands either. 

Yesterday they sent out an email saying that if you purchase the pre-order they'll include a free band, too. Needless to say, I ordered last night.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Scbr24 said:


> I should let you know, a couple of weeks ago San Martin announced a MOP dial SN017. About the SM GMT, don't let one individual experience completely influence your purchase, I've received watches with NH35 that were -20 spd, and some people have received units that are near 0 spd. It's impossible to generalize the accuracy of a specific movement. That being said, I wouldn't buy the SM GMT (or any watch with a Hangzou for that matter) because I do believe that chinese clones are of a less quality than the equivalent ETA movement, and I wouldn't want to pay $200 for an ETA replacement in case the original it came with fails.


Thanks for the info. The MOP might be of interest. The SN019G also looks very good.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Some more new paganis. Supposedly 42mm diameter / 15mm thick, VK64 quartz


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

another_shawn said:


> That one is gorgeous, but the signed blue dial has been out of stock for some time in most stores.
> 
> I'm hoping that new stock is added soon because that's one I'm hoping to grab in the 11/11 sale.


Appears to be in stock here: 
US $207.20 30%OFF | San Martin Retro Turtle Diver Watch Ceramic Bezel Stainless Steel Men Automatic Mechanical 20 Bar Sapphire Luminous








207.2US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Retro Turtle Diver Watch Ceramic Bezel Stainless Steel Men Automatic Mechanical 20 Bar Sapphire Luminous SN0047G|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Looking for a watch for my son , he still considers soulless quartz robot machines as watches. Anyone have first hand experience with this brand or ideally even this exact watch ? 

Image from page , images from what seem like happy customers .. ps any secret double discount promo codes happening today ? 


Thanks in advance for any assistance.























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Appears to be in stock here:
> US $207.20 30%OFF | San Martin Retro Turtle Diver Watch Ceramic Bezel Stainless Steel Men Automatic Mechanical 20 Bar Sapphire Luminous
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you sir! Just added it to my wish list.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Looking for a watch for my son , he still considers soulless quartz robot machines as watches. Anyone have first hand experience with this brand or ideally even this exact watch ?
> 
> Image from page , images from what seem like happy customers .. ps any secret double discount promo codes happening today ?
> 
> ...


I bought a North Edge watch, but not that one, a couple of years ago to see what they were like. I threw it away.

I’m not sure if the interest is in the “smart” functions or if you’re just looking for a cool looking digital watch. If you just want a cool looking digital watch for your son, any number of Casio or Timex watches would be miles ahead of the North Edge for the same price (or less).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

TatsNGuns said:


> Looking for a watch for my son , he still considers soulless quartz robot machines as watches. Anyone have first hand experience with this brand or ideally even this exact watch ?
> 
> Image from page , images from what seem like happy customers .. ps any secret double discount promo codes happening today ?
> 
> ...


I think @WorthTheWrist bought one of these a while back. Search this thread (better to use Google) and you should find it. From memory, it's quite large.


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Looking for a watch for my son , he still considers soulless quartz robot machines as watches. Anyone have first hand experience with this brand or ideally even this exact watch ?
> 
> Image from page , images from what seem like happy customers .. ps any secret double discount promo codes happening today ?
> 
> ...


Wow you can get a g-shock for that budget.

Or even a fitness band. The amazfit t-rex looks like a smart watch, is pretty rugged and has a customizable dial. Battery life of at least 2 weeks so it's pick and go for him.









86.0US $ 57% OFF|New 2020 Ces Amazfit T Rex T-rex Smartwatch Control Music 5atm Smart Watch Gps/glonass 20 Days Battery Life Mil-std For Android - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

rideontime said:


> Wow you can get a g-shock for that budget.
> 
> Or even a fitness band. The amazfit t-rex looks like a smart watch, is pretty rugged and has a customizable dial. Battery life of at least 2 weeks so it's pick and go for him.
> 
> ...


What a trip, is this a company that use to be it's own brand & amazfit bought out or maybe I'm thinking of Fitbit.. googling and checking this alternative out , thanks to both who answered. Cheers.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> What a trip, is this a company that use to be it's own brand & amazfit bought out or maybe I'm thinking of Fitbit.. googling and checking this alternative out , thanks to both who answered. Cheers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's native. Their reviews are generally quite favorable. I was considering the fitbit too, but have decided that amazfit is really more bang for buck. I have the gtr 2e because I wanted something more comfortable for sleep tracking.









106.74US $ 39% OFF|2021 New Amazfit Gtr 2e Smartwatch 1.39'' Amoled Sleep Quality Monitoring 5 Atm Smart Watch For Andriod For Ios Alexa Built-in - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm not one for cream dials, so despite the many, many positive reviews I held off getting the escapement time. But this new blue dial...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Oh wow, I love the colours. I wish more would take classic designs and add a splash of colour, and not just on the dive watches. 

Now I’m annoyed I bought one a month ago and didn’t wait.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Oh wow, I love the colours. I wish more would take classic designs and add a splash of colour, and not just on the dive watches.
> 
> Now I’m annoyed I bought one a month ago and didn’t wait.


hey, the 11/11 sale is just around the corner, maybe?????


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I'm not one for cream dials, so despite the many, many positive reviews I held off getting the escapement time. But this new blue dial...


Still a sweeping VH31 movement?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> Still a sweeping VH31 movement?


Yes, it's come up as an update to the existing AliExpress listing.

￡58.95 | 【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 40mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand








72.81US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> hey, the 11/11 sale is just around the corner, maybe?????


Well, ET doesn’t really discount in sales. And I’d first want to sell the one I have.

And as far as coupons go, looks like I’m going down from Platinum member to Gold. Went -300 points the past 2 months for some reason. Wonder if after agreeing to a dispute they just subtract points and when you’re in bronze/no points they don’t side with you on disputes. 

Gotta laugh at how it reminds me of China’s tyrannical social credit system 😂


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

TatsNGuns said:


> Looking for a watch for my son , he still considers soulless quartz robot machines as watches. Anyone have first hand experience with this brand or ideally even this exact watch ?
> 
> Image from page , images from what seem like happy customers .. ps any secret double discount promo codes happening today ?
> 
> ...


I have exactly this one. I bought it the 11/11 2 years ago.
In my opinion it worths the money. Nice watch, well made and works very good. Has a lot of functions, 200m WR...
It's big , around 45 mm.
The only problem I think it have is that consumes about 1 CR2032 per year, is a cheap battery, but the caseback is screwed with 6 screwes and You should be careful not to damage them when screwing.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> It’s insane the speed that Pagani are churning out watches. Sure they not original in just about any way, but it still takes time to reverse engineer, downgrade everything and put them them together.
> 
> In true Pagani fashion, the Speedy photos look somewhat original - apart from the too close subdials.


*OR* - you order the same catalog cases, hands and dials used in similar price point Replica watches, and just change the branding. Easy, peasy. Most mushroom brands that produce "homage" watches aren't also producing fakes/replicas, but they do use parts originally designed for that market segment.

When Phylida or Didun decided to produce PP Nautilus homages, they didn't bother to send CNC designs to an OEM case manufacturer. They merely thumbed through a catalog of items that already existed, having been designed and produced for less legal timepieces.

If you're Pagani, all you need to do is choose which famous watch you want to homage, and then choose between the parts that already exist for that other market. The only "design" element is how and where to place Pagani's branding and logos.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> I'm not one for cream dials, so despite the many, many positive reviews I held off getting the escapement time. But this new blue dial...


I'll stick with the beige.

But I'll show the missus the green.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Since new EU VAT rules were put in place last July 1st, I've made 49 AliExpress purchases (all below the 150€ threshold), and never had I to pay customs taxes (seems normal, as AliExpress already collects VAT...)
> 
> This morning, for the first time, French customs & Post Office asked me to pay taxes again on top of AliExpress packages
> 
> ...




Nicolas, it seems to happen sometimes with Aliexpress/La Poste. 

Another watch enthusiast from a french forum did eventually receive money back from La Poste. I invite you to follow his journey here. His Alias is Ergel (page 771 of the link below) :

Click here

Looks like it's quite an adventure to get some results from the French Post....but with some patience (a lot of let's admit it), you can get something.

I don't understand how that can be possible, yet sometimes French have to pay 20%VAT to Aliexpress + 20% VAT to French Post (on the good already taxed with VAT) + fixed fees to French post....
This french Post bug is discouraging


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

All this VAT tightening (VAT should have been collected in principle even before the new rules, just that allowed exemptions were greater before the rules to exempt almost all Aliexpress purchases) is pandemic unemployment assistance, right? 

Similar to Australia proposing to tax non-resident citizens if they own property or have family in Australia (previously these factors did not make an expat Australian tax resident, changes driven by Jobkeeper)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Scbr24 said:


> I hate you... I'm now falling into the rabbit hole of <$10 watches. The brand Yazole looks promising:
> 
> View attachment 16194293
> 
> ...


Yazole, Curren, WWOOR, Synoke, Geneva, HONHX and almost every other $10 and under watch on AliExpress is complete garbage. I have snagged some unicorn deals in that price range, but they were on other sites, and the price was well below what the watches sold for normally.

Even the slightly better, and pricier stuff may not last a year. The Yazole-type watch life is measured in weeks, if you wear them with any regularity.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Well, ET doesn’t really discount in sales. And I’d first want to sell the one I have.
> 
> And as far as coupons go, looks like I’m going down from Platinum member to Gold. Went -300 points the past 2 months for some reason. Wonder if after agreeing to a dispute they just subtract points and when you’re in bronze/no points they don’t side with you on disputes.
> 
> Gotta laugh at how it reminds me of China’s tyrannical social credit system 😂


You're not missing anything...I had WAY more problems ( some of which absolutely trigger my paranoid nature...like empty links sent for return label and for providing customer support feedback..,) since I reached Diamond status.
I'd be curious to test if setting up a new account gets me better "service" - if that is something that Aliexpress even provides in reality.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Yazole, Curren, WWOOR, Synoke, Geneva, HONHX and almost every other $10 and under watch on AliExpress is complete garbage. I have snagged some unicorn deals in that price range, but they were on other sites, and the price was well below what the watches sold for normally.
> 
> Even the slightly better, and pricier stuff may not last a year. The Yazole-type watch life is measured in weeks, if you wear them with any regularity.


Yeah, I ended up asking for a refund, let's see if the seller agrees. I did however pre-ordered the Rdunae 6105-8110 after reading they'll include a free strap.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Just to say thanks to an Ali seller, the shop is Trendy Men's Watch Store. During the big sale last spring I had bought the BB58 pagani homage. I enjoy this watch a lot and has gotten considerable wrist time this summer either on the bracelet (which is one of the few that wear nice on my wrists) or a nato one. Unfortunately the lumed pip on the bezel fell of somewhere somehow. I contacted the seller and ask if it was covered under warranty. I was very happy to learn that it was indeed covered and the seller was willing to send a new bezel if I undertook the installation. He also offered to send the watch to China (my cost) and he would fix and send it back (his cost). I chose the option of the bezel and I had to pay 1.08 euros. I was also glad to pay that small amount through Ali, since it will now almost certainly pass customs without any trouble, having paid VAT at the source - any fees from the customs would have been much greater in any case.
I now have a tracking number and wait to see when I will get it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Here's my latest mod, an AliExpress special trying to homage the Seiko 7548 'teal' dial limited edition from Dec.'84 only.

Homaged watch:









Sloppy mod by yours truly:


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Interested in the Baltany Dirty Dozen watch, but it comes with a Seagull 1701. One reviewer got one that runs 45 seconds a day fast!!!! 
Any comments on this movement?


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

If you mean ST17, I have two watches with this movement. I have it for a couple of years and had zero problems with it. I can't say anything about their accuracy because I don't wear them long enough to notice any discrepances.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Obik said:


> If you mean ST17, I have two watches with this movement. I have it for a couple of years and had zero problems with it. I can't say anything about their accuracy because I don't wear them long enough to notice any discrepances.


Well, that is kind of the point of quality movements? Being able to wear them for several days wilthout them being several minutes wrong? That is important to me, just wondered if anyone has actually monitored their performance.
You should pull one out and see how accurate it is after several days.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Oh wow, I love the colours. I wish more would take classic designs and add a splash of colour, and not just on the dive watches.
> 
> Now I’m annoyed I bought one a month ago and didn’t wait.


They look like the 2020 Rolex OP41 colors. Maybe they will add more choices.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

In my experience 45 seconds off in 24 hours is not necessarily an indication of a “defective” mechanical movement….I’ve had “Swiss” movements off nearly that much from the factory….it’s still within a simple adjustment to bring that number significantly better….could it be defective…sure…but these movements are coming out of not so sterile shop with very minimal regulating being performed before sending out the door….this is just my opinion, but having had many mechanicals of Swiss/Japanese/Chinese/Russian origins I don’t expect supreme accuracy unless it’s advertised….and I do expect that I’ll possibly need to do some adjusting to get the best performance out of it.

Also….running fast could be an indication of having been magnetized at some point after production…could happen to most mechanical watches regardless of manufacture or quality..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Anything on aliexpress with a similar dial to the grand seiko snowflake?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

zagato1750 said:


> In my experience 45 seconds off in 24 hours is not necessarily an indication of a “defective” mechanical movement….I’ve had “Swiss” movements off nearly that much from the factory….it’s still within a simple adjustment to bring that number significantly better….could it be defective…sure…but these movements are coming out of not so sterile shop with very minimal regulating being performed before sending out the door….this is just my opinion, but having had many mechanicals of Swiss/Japanese/Chinese/Russian origins I don’t expect supreme accuracy unless it’s advertised….and I do expect that I’ll possibly need to do some adjusting to get the best performance out of it.
> 
> Also….running fast could be an indication of having been magnetized at some point after production…could happen to most mechanical watches regardless of manufacture or quality..
> 
> ...


All true, but no Miyota or Seiko I have received has exceeded 10 seconds, and the vast majority are within 5. Just wondering if the issue is prevelant?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Second mod of the day (you gotta love holidays!) I've always found the collection of Citizen Ana-Digi Temp Star Wars cool looking, but I would never ever spend in my right mind the 700-800 EUR they go for, just for a gadget watch...









So I modded a cheap Skmei ana-digi: removed the analog part, designed & printed a dial with my inkjet printer, and voilà :



















That's one less watch from my 'kindof want' list and I'll sure be wearing it next May the 4th


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New watch day
San Martin SN006-G
Love it! A little long, and a little flat but very comfortable.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

darude said:


> Anything on aliexpress with a similar dial to the grand seiko snowflake?


I think Heimdallr sells a monster with a save the ocean antarctica dial.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> Interested in the Baltany Dirty Dozen watch, but it comes with a Seagull 1701. One reviewer got one that runs 45 seconds a day fast!!!!
> Any comments on this movement?


I have two ST17 hand winders. One is - 4 sec/day, the other is +28 sec/day. Some day I'll open it up and tweak the gooseneck. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Interested in the Baltany Dirty Dozen watch, but it comes with a Seagull 1701. One reviewer got one that runs 45 seconds a day fast!!!!
> Any comments on this movement?


My Baltany D12 (which I love) has consistently been running +15-20 seconds a day. Which isn't great accuracy-wise, but, more importantly, is very good precision-wise, which is more important, since that means it should run very accurately once regulated. I'm sure that's a concept most people here are familiar with, but I mention it in case anyone here is new to watch collecting. Oh, and EVERYONE who collects watches should learn how to regulate a watch. It's incredibly easy and quick, and transforms watches that otherwise are not as accurate as one would like.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> Interested in the Baltany Dirty Dozen watch, but it comes with a Seagull 1701. One reviewer got one that runs 45 seconds a day fast!!!!
> Any comments on this movement?


The ST1701 is fairly reliable, being derived from the Sea-Gull ST16 series. I have a watch with the ST1701, and another with the ST1700A (hand wind). My ST1701 ran fast, because it got magnetized. Easily fixed. Keep in mind that almost no AliExpress watch movements are regulated, so many of these variances can be eliminated.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> I have two ST17 hand winders. One is - 4 sec/day, the other is +28 sec/day. Some day I'll open it up and tweak the gooseneck.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


ST17 Gooseneck? I've seen them on the ST1901, but never on an ST17.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Nicolas, it seems to happen sometimes with Aliexpress/La Poste.
> 
> Another watch enthusiast from a french forum did eventually receive money back from La Poste. I invite you to follow his journey here. His Alias is Ergel (page 771 of the link below) :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link, I have spent a significant number in the last 48 hours dealing with the French Post for this double-VAT problem
.
First I have tried to get a proof of taxes paid on their website, as the mailman didn't give me anything. There is a dedicated form but it doesn't work: once every 2 attempts, it says the package isn't subject to customs tax and goodbye, the other times it says ok will send proof to your email! then you wait 4 days, try again 20 times... nothing (not even in spam).

I went to my local Post Office yesterday, with the exact plastic enveloppes of the packages received, that they could scan and all, but they declared themselves incompetent: they only deal with standard mail ("courrier") they told me to go to a Colissimo facility 15 km away.

I then went to the Colissimo facility on the afternoon, they declared themselves incompetent: they only act as a proxy for French Customs to collect the tax, they redirected me to Customs, asked me to see directly with them.
I asked at least for a proof of taxes paid, they told me they can't give any because... the Aliexpress packages are not Colissimo, they're standard mail (!!!) what a joke.

This morning I called the Post Office customer center (3631, fortunately toll-free number) and same answer: they can't help with the double VAT payment, I need to see with customs (for which this time they gave the number). But at least they registered my complaint on needing a proof of taxes paid and will "ask the dedicated service" to send it to me by email (let's see how long it takes... if it arrives at all...)

Then this morning I tried to call French customs, but their phone line is a Kafkaian nightmare. You have to press 5 key combinations and loudly say "yes/no" a couple more times, then is the twist: they ask you to enunciate your tracking number, and fail to recognize it EVERY D*MN TIME. I have tried calling back 4 times, had my wife speak the numbers in case my voice was problematic for their speech recognition engine... not once did it work. "We're sorry, please call back with a valid tracking number. Good bye".

So I give up dealing with French Customs, I don't have half a day to ruin for a trip to their Airport office and ask in person... They win, they can now collect VAT twice, in all impunity...

I checked my incoming packages (I still have 7 straps & mod parts on the way): one of the 10€ strap is marked as "taxed, vat to be collected at delivery", so probably another 10ish EUR tax (including handling fee) I'll have to cough up at reception.

If the proof of tax paid ever arrives, I will open a dispute with AliExpress (I still have a few days before order is closed) but I'm not optimistic that Ali will refund anything... I'm pretty sure Ali is playing the game of paying back the collected VAT to French Customs, and the latters are being greedy and can double-tax everything the hell they want.

It is disgusting


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

mougino said:


> Thanks for the link, I have spent a significant number in the last 48 hours dealing with the French Post for this double-VAT problem
> .
> First I have tried to get a proof of taxes paid on their website, as the mailman didn't give me anything. There is a dedicated form but it doesn't work: once every 2 attempts, it says the package isn't subject to customs tax and goodbye, the other times it says ok will send proof to your email! then you wait 4 days, try again 20 times... nothing (not even in spam).
> 
> ...


Had a similar issue in Belgium after buying something on ebay... Paid the taxes directly on ebay, received the confirmation and the IOSS number (which proves that taxes have been paid). Once arrived in Belgium the border asks for another payment of taxes + add their fees (15€). I contested this multiple times sending them the proof of taxes payment and IOSS number. After multiple times they finally answered that the IOSS number needs to be registered to them prior the shipping by the sender and it can not be done afterwards. By the way, the taxes calculated by them was made on the full price I paid on ebay. So price of package + shipping + taxes I already paid... SO yeah I paid the taxes twice plus taxes on my taxes...

I finally found information according which I am supposed to pay and then require a refund from ebay. Hopefully I have the proof of payment made to the belgian post for the release of my package.

Now the question is, will ebay refund me the taxes I paid to them (which was around 20€) or the taxes I paid the belgian post (around 40€).

No answers to that yet because so far I still don't have my package and ebay refuses to make anything before I receive it... I bought the items on 27th of July btw.

Apparently multiple people have the issue, no matter the platform.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)




----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> I'm honestly thinking of getting the new Cronos one that's 17.4 mm thick. I just don't know how much i would ever wear a watch that big or heavy. If i don't get that i'll pick up the SN019 on the 11/11 sale.
> 
> Does anybody have the Cronos one and what is it like?


I've thought about that one too! Phylida does the simular watch with a PT5000 for $198 us.









151.8US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 43.5mm Men's Sport Diver Watch PT5000 / NH35 Automatic Wristwatch Sapphire Stainless Steel 50Bar 500m WR|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Notathome said:


>


It's hard to believe that given the number of transactions everyday with the French or the Belgium Post, they did not react to this bug of double taxation....because I'm quite sure a lot of people complain....


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

The Qimei CWC is here.
Looks good, the bezel isn't perfect but better than the Addies Sub Quartz.
Not totally sold on the size as I prefer a tad smaller. Maybe I will have to try Qimei's Benrus Type I homage:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> It's hard to believe that given the number of transactions everyday with the French or the Belgium Post, they did not react to this bug of double taxation....because I'm quite sure a lot of people complain....


That's the thing I think, it's impossible to complain! You can't go through their automatic phone number, you never reach a human, everything is made to have you give up!


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Notathome said:


> It's hard to believe that given the number of transactions everyday with the French or the Belgium Post, they did not react to this bug of double taxation....because I'm quite sure a lot of people complain....


I think they just don't care. The answer I had from them is that it's the senders fault for not giving the IOSS number prior to sending the parcel.

It doesn't seem to be a recurrent problem has it doesn't happen with every single parcel. Plus it's nearly impossible to interact directly with someone working there and they don't seem to acknowledge any responsibility in that.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

borka_ said:


> I think they just don't care. The answer I had from them is that it's the senders fault for not giving the IOSS number prior to sending the parcel.


Pushing the reflection: does it mean that they will refuse the VAT when the sender wires it with the 'invalid' (declared too late) IOSS number? Somehow I highly doubt it...


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

I think sellers know this problem, but it is more conviniant for them too just take "VAT included in price" in their own pocket. F... them all


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Are they some shops more reliable than others on Aliexpress to provide the requested document ? Or does (****) it happen randomly ?


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

I don't know if this was posted here before


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Typically how much discount do sellers offer on the 11/11 sale. I'm interested in getting a san martin.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

alec_kojro said:


> I don't know if this was posted here before
> View attachment 16200961


Looks nice, but that minute hand is suffering some unfortunate shrinkage.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Typically how much discount do sellers offer on the 11/11 sale. I'm interested in getting a san martin.


I had the same question asked and the answer I got it depends on the model and the seller...


----------



## EllisMcPickle (Oct 14, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> I don't know if this was posted here before
> View attachment 16200961


This is such a beautiful watch. San Martin has really stepped up their game. If I didn't already have this movement in a Lorier I'd be damn tempted.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Typically how much discount do sellers offer on the 11/11 sale. I'm interested in getting a san martin.


I'm curious about this, too. Also, I noticed in the App Store when installing the AliE app that it said sales start on 10/28.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

another_shawn said:


> I'm curious about this, too. Also, I noticed in the App Store when installing the AliE app that it said sales start on 10/28.
> 
> View attachment 16201289


Good to know.

I see the San Martin store already offering 25% discounts on some watches.


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> Interested in the Baltany Dirty Dozen watch, but it comes with a Seagull 1701. One reviewer got one that runs 45 seconds a day fast!!!!
> Any comments on this movement?


Just received my DD watch, out of the box it's running within my taste. I might tweak the beat error in the future.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

cuica said:


> The Qimei CWC is here.
> Looks good, the bezel isn't perfect but better than the Addies Sub Quartz.
> Not totally sold on the size as I prefer a tad smaller. Maybe I will have to try Qimei's Benrus Type I homage:


They should really work on their stock photos, I had not bought one because the lume on those pictures is literally green, in real life it's got a tint but is much more subdued.



Shanghai said:


> Typically how much discount do sellers offer on the 11/11 sale. I'm interested in getting a san martin.


Check out these two videos, they should give you an idea:


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

I did a San Martin MIL-SUB mockup hoping that San Martin would take the idea and manufacture it if enough people are interested. There is a poll in this thread: Modified SN006-G: potential San Martin MIL-SUB?


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> I'm honestly thinking of getting the new Cronos one that's 17.4 mm thick. I just don't know how much i would ever wear a watch that big or heavy. If i don't get that i'll pick up the SN019 on the 11/11 sale.
> 
> Does anybody have the Cronos one and what is it like?


I just received a Cronos with the PT5000. Looks and feels really good, probably equal or better than San Martin, but dead on arrival. Probably damaged during transit... such things happen.

Aftersales service was excellent and very responsive. I texted her at around 9pm China time, expecting that she would respond the next day, but she was providing instantaneous replies to my queries and was polite and apologetic.

I'm sending it back for an exchange.

Would I buy another watch from them in the future? Oh yes definitely.


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

jwsallen said:


> The date thing doesn't even bother me that much. I'm more worried about "SE-MONSTER" and "WATER RESITANT" on the case back.


Ahh, new competition in the typo arena...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

whitemb said:


> Looks nice, but that minute hand is suffering some unfortunate shrinkage.


Maybe it was in a cold swimming pool?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

manwhowalks said:


> Ahh, new competition in the typo arena...
> 
> 
> View attachment 16201924


Please tell me that's an old pic . Surely they would have fixed that by now?


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

An Aliex recent purchase. A less known version without chronic of the 1963 pilot chronograph watch. Lovely.









Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Pmac said:


> An Aliex recent purchase. A less known version without chronic of the 1963 pilot chronograph watch. Lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Automatic movement? Do you have a link?
I like the strap


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

rideontime said:


> I just received a Cronos with the PT5000. Looks and feels really good, probably equal or better than San Martin, but dead on arrival. Probably damaged during transit... such things happen.
> 
> Aftersales service was excellent and very responsive. I texted her at around 9pm China time, expecting that she would respond the next day, but she was providing instantaneous replies to my queries and was polite and apologetic.
> 
> ...


Oh that's a shame, i was hoping to buy the san martin with the PT5000 in it. It's worrying how a watch can break in transit. I regularly wear my watch to the gym and have had no problems. Lets hope it gets sorted quick and for free.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Object704 said:


> Just received my DD watch, out of the box it's running within my taste. I might tweak the beat error in the future.


nice!!!


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Lacz Denton auto GMT

It says 40mm.. Dont know how truth is it?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Automatic movement? Do you have a link?
> I like the strap


As I recall, it is automatic, albeit a very basic Tongji standard movement.


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> Automatic movement? Do you have a link?
> I like the strap


I bought it here: € 137,22 51%OFF | Pilot 1963 Watch Mens Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch ETA ST2130 Movement Retro Air Force Stainless Steel Clocks Reloje Hombre








128.97US $ 50% OFF|Pilot 1963 Watch Mens Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch ETA ST2130 Movement Retro Air Force Stainless Steel Clocks Reloje Hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pmac said:


> I bought it here: € 137,22 51%OFF | Pilot 1963 Watch Mens Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch ETA ST2130 Movement Retro Air Force Stainless Steel Clocks Reloje Hombre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Followed link and wowza on that shipping time table ... patience seems to be the theme on this one.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> Lacz Denton auto GMT
> 
> It says 40mm.. Dont know how truth is it?


What is the thickness ?


----------



## o410o (Dec 6, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> Lacz Denton auto GMT
> 
> It says 40mm.. Dont know how truth is it?


It looks like a Mido Ocean Star GMT (44mm) with the brand logo photoshoped on top. So either it is an exact copy (44mm) or it will look much different in real life. I would bet for the first one.


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Followed link and wowza on that shipping time table ... patience seems to be the theme on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also had a long estimated delivery time but it arrived in less than 3 weeks to Europe. I am used to wait and does not bother me. I have always a watch on the way home. )))

Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just saw this comparison of what was advertised by Pagani Design for their new release and what the watches actually look like.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Just saw this comparison of what was advertised by Pagani Design for their new release and what the watches actually look like.
> 
> View attachment 16202261


Would look so much better without the dates especially on the dark dials 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Just saw this comparison of what was advertised by Pagani Design for their new release and what the watches actually look like.
> 
> View attachment 16202261


So the Ad was a Photoshop from the 60's (incl. DON bezel), the actual is quite a way off in every department. Still, I quite like the blue one (which I'd never pay big bucks for).


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Triton9 said:


> Lacz Denton auto GMT
> 
> It says 40mm.. Dont know how truth is it?


This looks like it was based on the Mido Ocean Star GMT, which is a 44mm watch.









Value Proposition - Introducing Mido Ocean Star GMT (Specs & Price)


Mido's solid and accessible dive watch gets its wings and becomes a traveller's watch. We take a closer look at the new Mido Ocean Star GMT.




monochrome-watches.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

rideontime said:


> I just received a Cronos with the PT5000. Looks and feels really good, probably equal or better than San Martin, but dead on arrival. Probably damaged during transit... such things happen.
> 
> Aftersales service was excellent and very responsive. I texted her at around 9pm China time, expecting that she would respond the next day, but she was providing instantaneous replies to my queries and was polite and apologetic.
> 
> ...


Yet another PT5000 DOA. Certainly lost faith in it as a more premium Chinese movement. I try stick to Miyota and NH movements on AliExpress. 

Good to hear that Cronos is solid as always, however 



Springy Watch said:


> Just saw this comparison of what was advertised by Pagani Design for their new release and what the watches actually look like.
> 
> View attachment 16202261


Basically
-Can we have the new PD Chronograph, mom?
-No, we already have PD Chronograph at home
-PD Chronograph at home:

Not even the worst I've seen, but doesn't compare to the Omega photoshop on the left. The more you look, the more little details they skipped over.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Just saw this comparison of what was advertised by Pagani Design for their new release and what the watches actually look like.
> 
> View attachment 16202261


Pagani Design strikes again. Photoshop specialists. Look at the subdial spaces from the pinion for example.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Someone asked a while ago about a Reverso homage…

AU $589.46 61％ Off | OUPAI 2021 New Arrival Luxury Rectangle Reverso Design Mechanical Watch Men with Double Dial Waterproof JL8009C Business Watch








448.0US $ 60% OFF|OUPAI 2021 New Arrival Luxury Rectangle Reverso Design Mechanical Watch Men with Double Dial Waterproof JL8009C Business Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

I’ve been impressed with this addiesdive pilot watch. For the price the finishing is pretty exceptional. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

john_marston said:


> Yet another PT5000 DOA. Certainly lost faith in it as a more premium Chinese movement. I try stick to Miyota and NH movements on AliExpress.
> 
> Good to hear that Cronos is solid as always, however
> 
> ...


I agree, its putting me off buying the new San Martin with the PT5000 movement. Both my NH35 movements have been rock solid. Its a shame as the new submariner looks amazing.

I have heard if you get a good one though they are quite accurate. Its getting a good one.

Have many people experienced DOA PT5000's?


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Please tell me that's an old pic . Surely they would have fixed that by now?


Correct, Guanqin no longer sell "Cheronometers" 
However if one hurries one can still buy a Tevise "Perlative Ceronometer" that is Water Pesistant








15.36US $ 29% OFF|Hot Sell 2020new Tevise Quartz Men's Watch Automatic Date Fashion Luxury Sport Watches Stainless Steel Clock Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Mind you they are "Officially Certified" (Perhaps they meant Certifiable....)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> As I recall, it is automatic, albeit a very basic Tongji standard movement.


There are two versions being sold, one with a Tongji automatic, and a more expensive one with the Sea-Gull ST2130 (ETA 2824-2 clone).


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Someone asked a while ago about a Reverso homage…
> 
> AU $589.46 61％ Off | OUPAI 2021 New Arrival Luxury Rectangle Reverso Design Mechanical Watch Men with Double Dial Waterproof JL8009C Business Watch
> 
> ...


Run for the hills. 









As a buying guide I would definitely stick to the known AliExpress brands. Too many shenanigans going around


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> I agree, its putting me off buying the new San Martin with the PT5000 movement. Both my NH35 movements have been rock solid. Its a shame as the new submariner looks amazing.
> 
> I have heard if you get a good one though they are quite accurate. Its getting a good one.
> 
> Have many people experienced DOA PT5000's?


I don’t know, but read a few too many times about issues to not deem it as robust as some Japanese and Swiss alternatives. I never hear issues with those latter movements, even in Chinese assembled watches.

If I really wanted a PT5000 San Martin or Cronos, I would probably bite the bullet on an SW200 version if I didn’t know how to swap movements in case of issues.

If you get a good one they do seem pretty accurate at least. Not bad if you want ETA2824 performance at a lower price. I do wonder about quality of the parts vs the ETA/Sellita


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> I’ve been impressed with this addiesdive pilot watch. For the price the finishing is pretty exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the AddiesDive diver, which is essentially the same watch with the addition of a rotating bezel. It very well could be my biggest bang for the buck! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> I have heard if you get a good one though they are quite accurate. Its getting a good one.
> 
> Have many people experienced DOA PT5000's?


I have 2 PT5000 and both were great and have been very accurate. One under 5 seconds fast the other under 1 second slow.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Run for the hills.
> View attachment 16203416
> 
> 
> As a buying guide I would definitely stick to the known AliExpress brands. Too many shenanigans going around


Thanks for the notice, I supposed so as well, as seller disabled showing user reviews, they usually do it for shady business...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Pmac said:


> I also had a long estimated delivery time but it arrived in less than 3 weeks to Europe. I am used to wait and does not bother me. I have always a watch on the way home. )))
> 
> Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


The shipping ETA's on AliExpress have become absurd, mostly so customers can't complain about shipping times. In most cases they don't represent the real delivery times.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

It seems like all the watches are above 50? Any decent watches in the 20-50 range?


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

darude said:


> It seems like all the watches are above 50? Any decent watches in the 20-50 range?


Pagani Daytona and Qimei Benrus/CWC homage get close at $60 on sales.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

darude said:


> It seems like all the watches are above 50? Any decent watches in the 20-50 range?


I have a couple of Winner Subs automatic, around $20. They have a basic Tongji movement, but they didn't fail me in 4 years and I like their modest size and versatility.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

darude said:


> It seems like all the watches are above 50? Any decent watches in the 20-50 range?


I was actually thinking recently how most discussions here are about $75+ watches, and usually $125+. Flipping through the first few pages of this thread, it was very different. 

Problem with 20-50 is that you probably don't want mechanical at this price, and unfortunately they usually don't make good quartz watches at these lower prices either. Just seems like a bit of a minefield when spending a little more can get you exponentially better specs.

These Shanghais look neat though, and can be had for <50








32.05US $ 50% OFF|39mm Genuine Shanghai Watch All-steel Shockproof Fashion Men's Watch Mechanical Watch Steeldive Watch Religio Masculino Starking - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

darude said:


> It seems like all the watches are above 50? Any decent watches in the 20-50 range?


$44.90 with discount code








46.0US $ 50% OFF|Watch For Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Business Dress Wristwatch Waterproof Relogio Masculino Black Leather Strap Male Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





$48.40 with coupons








58.79US $ 51% OFF|Top Brand Luxury DIDUN 2022 Men Automatic Mechanical Sports Watches Male Military Steel Luminous Hand Nautilus Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Quartz, but well built








35.9US $ 90% OFF|Tank Series Rectangular Watches For Men Guanqin Mens Watch Barrel Type Quartz Fashion Luxury Sports Waterproof Chronograph - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





11/11 Sale will bring this Under $50








59.82US $ 49% OFF|CARNIVAL Energy Display Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Mutomatic Watch Men Calendar Waterproof Luminous Mechanical Wristwatches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Sapphire crystal, all stainless steel, quartz








30.49US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen 2020 New Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Watch Men Leather Waterproof Military Watch Man Clocks Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





$63.15 after discounts, but these sold for twice this amount for many years.








67.5US $ 50% OFF|Watch Men Bauhaus Style Waterproof Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Watch Transparent Holder Rack Minimalist - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













45.72US $ 50% OFF|Fashion Shanghai Mechanical Watch Peace Memorial Men's Watch Manual Winding Leather Belt Stainless Steel Waterproof Men's Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





NOMOS Lambda homage, with Hangzhou 2BA0 automatic - working power reserve dial








68.61US $ 30% OFF|Cadisen C1030 Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Full Steel Business Waterproof 50m Sport Wristwatches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Seiko VK67 meca quartz chronograph








45.6US $ 40% OFF|Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Waterproof 30m Genuine Leather Japanese Vk67 Movement Quartz Watches Men Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Not an AliExpress watch, but a great buy in the price range - $42.99








Amazon.com: Casio Men's MDV106-1AV 200M Duro Analog Watch, Black : Casio: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's MDV106-1AV 200M Duro Analog Watch, Black: Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





The Starking AM0184 will go down to $44.71 during the 11/11 Sale, per website.








66.08US $ 39% OFF|STARKING Business Men Watch 40mm Men's Mechanical Watch Simple Sapphire AM0184 2022 Calendar Ultra Thin Mechanical Watch 5Bar|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $211.76 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Wristwatch Solid Stainless Steel








171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Two standard, one Tin Tin in stock


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Scbr24 said:


> Pagani Daytona and Qimei Benrus/CWC homage get close at $60 on sales.


If those Qimei Benrus homages with the Seiko mechaquartz movements get down near $60 on 11/11, then I'm definitely biting. Will keep my eyes peeled.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I like that the PT5000 is very slender compared to an NH35, allowing for thin watches. However, I am than happy with an NH35 over a PT5000. Why? If the the NH35 fails I can cheaply buy a replacement and install myself. I’m more out of pocket with a PT5000. 

Note this is only for AliExpress watches, not established micro brands or Swiss watches.


----------



## dan360 (Jun 3, 2012)

21 days from Singapore to western Washington state. The Fayktona was issue free other than their world famous odd ball tachymeter scale. The Fauxplorer II had three bracelet screws with stripped threads--they just spin right 'round, baby, right 'round like a record, baby, right 'round, 'round, 'round--but there were enough working to adjust to my wrist.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

john_marston said:


> Run for the hills.
> View attachment 16203416
> 
> 
> As a buying guide I would definitely stick to the known AliExpress brands. Too many shenanigans going around


My suspicion is that this is simply a rebadged fake.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

turdbogls said:


> I have 2 PT5000 and both were great and have been very accurate. One under 5 seconds fast the other under 1 second slow.


I have a San Martin BB58 with PT5000, and it seems to be working fine.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mleok said:


> My suspicion is that this is simply a rebadged fake.


All Oupai watches are fakes, with Photoshopped branding to allow being listed on AliEx.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Sporting my Phylida today. The only thing that slightly bothers me is that I wish the Sapphire crystal had more clarity. It seems a bit foggy compared to my more expensive watches.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

I had the Tin Tin version. Overall a nice watch, but this foggy crystal bothered me and I sold the watch. I was always wondering that no other one complains it.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

column said:


> I had the Tin Tin version. Overall a nice watch, but this foggy crystal bothered me and I sold the watch. I was always wondering that no other one complains it.


I think people fail to realize that sapphire crystal has different grades, depending on their optical clarity due to the number and size of minute inclusions that result in optical scattering.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> Sporting my Phylida today. The only thing that slightly bothers me is that I wish the Sapphire crystal had more clarity. It seems a bit foggy compared to my more expensive watches.


That's a great point. I have the Phylida Tintin, and as much as I like it, the crystal isn't perfectly clear and is a slight letdown. Contrast it with, say, the crystal on the Bulovar Lunar Pilot, which is so clear that when I first got it, I thought the crystal must have fallen out during delivery. Took me a second to realise it was still on there, but completely clear. When I put the Tintin and Lunar Pilot side by side the difference is striking.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

mleok said:


> This looks like it was based on the Mido Ocean Star GMT, which is a 44mm watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what make think that too but then when I look back at their real sample. I noticed the date window is closer to their hour marker compare to real mido ocean star. 

If that is the case, very likely they managed to pull off to 40-41mm size. That will be perfect size compare to original 44mm.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> That's a great point. I have the Phylida Tintin, and as much as I like it, the crystal isn't perfectly clear and is a slight letdown. Contrast it with, say, the crystal on the Bulovar Lunar Pilot, which is so clear that when I first got it, I thought the crystal must have fallen out during delivery. Took me a second to realise it was still on there, but completely clear. When I put the Tintin and Lunar Pilot side by side the difference is striking.


Probably the difference between a $16 sapphire crystal, and one that costs $50. I don't know what they used in my Steeldive SD1970, but it looks pretty good.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Triton9 said:


> Lacz Denton auto GMT
> 
> It says 40mm.. Dont know how truth is it?


I messaged them asking for some real photos and to confirm the dimensions because if it’s actually 40mm and not 44mm like the Mido I’m going to order one. It seems it actually is 40mm?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

This reminds me of my Oumashi Speedy. 
When I received it, the crystal had been completely foggy and also smeared on the inside (it didn't look as terrible in real life as on the following picture. This could only be seen, when light was falling in from the side in a very flat angle):









I opened the case, removed the movement and gave it a good wipe:









It still looks not as clear as other black watches, but that is imho caused by the matte/greyish colour of the dial, compared to deep black ones:


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

geokarbou said:


> I messaged them asking for some real photos And to confirm the dimensions because if it’s actually 40mm and not 44mm like the Mido I’m going to order one. It’s seems it actually is 40mm?
> 
> View attachment 16203803
> 
> ...


At that price point, looks like a good deal. Of cos, it's using a Chiness DG3834 GMT automatic movement.


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Triton9 said:


> At that price point, looks like a good deal. Of cos, it's using a Chiness DG3834 GMT automatic movement.


how bad is that movement? If it’s not too unreliable then this seems indeed like a good deal at this price for a GMT….

thinking of ordering one and taking one for the team


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

11.11 prices are up!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Triton9 said:


> At that price point, looks like a good deal. Of cos, it's using a Chiness DG3834 GMT automatic movement.


Nice dimensions on that Lacz Denton Mido homage. Would be into it, only I had that DG GMT movement on a Parnis Batman, and didn't really like it. One, it was very loud, much louder than the Miyota 8000 series movements off of which I understand they are based. I actually opened up the case back and taped the rotor into place. Secondly, I really don't like it when the hands jump when you push in the crown. I don't remember, but I think maybe it was the GMT hand that would jump a bit. I don't know if that's fairly blamed on the movement (perhaps it's a watch assembly issue?), but it put me off of the movement. Just sharing my experience. I'd be happy if others bought this Lacz and didn't have any of the issues I just mentioned.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice dimensions on that Lacz Denton Mido homage. Would be into it, only I had that DG GMT movement on a Parnis Batman, and didn't really like it. One, it was very loud, much louder than the Miyota 8000 series movements off of which I understand they are based. I actually opened up the case back and taped the rotor into place. Secondly, I really don't like it when the hands jump when you push in the crown. I don't remember, but I think maybe it was the GMT hand that would jump a bit. I don't know if that's fairly blamed on the movement (perhaps it's a watch assembly issue?), but it put me off of the movement. Just sharing my experience. I'd be happy if others bought this Lacz and didn't have any of the issues I just mentioned.


I am ok with jumping as long as it indicator still spots on. For that price point, it looks very promising...


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice dimensions on that Lacz Denton Mido homage. Would be into it, only I had that DG GMT movement on a Parnis Batman, and didn't really like it. One, it was very loud, much louder than the Miyota 8000 series movements off of which I understand they are based. I actually opened up the case back and taped the rotor into place. Secondly, I really don't like it when the hands jump when you push in the crown. I don't remember, but I think maybe it was the GMT hand that would jump a bit. I don't know if that's fairly blamed on the movement (perhaps it's a watch assembly issue?), but it put me off of the movement. Just sharing my experience. I'd be happy if others bought this Lacz and didn't have any of the issues I just mentioned.


I'm looking at the Pagani Design GMT, and it seems the GMT hand jumps based on youtube reviews. Still deciding if I can live with it... it would be very irritating if it jumps every time I adjust the time...


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

frogles said:


> 11.11 prices are up!


and so are your chances to get those full red discount coupons. go to the farm game and exchange them for coins before they are out of stock because they are limited.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> 11.11 prices are up!


Unfortunately that'll be without me this year. French customs have ruined my recent Aliexpress purchases. I'll buy local in the next few months.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice dimensions on that Lacz Denton Mido homage. Would be into it, only I had that DG GMT movement on a Parnis Batman, and didn't really like it. One, it was very loud, much louder than the Miyota 8000 series movements off of which I understand they are based. I actually opened up the case back and taped the rotor into place. Secondly, I really don't like it when the hands jump when you push in the crown. I don't remember, but I think maybe it was the GMT hand that would jump a bit. I don't know if that's fairly blamed on the movement (perhaps it's a watch assembly issue?), but it put me off of the movement. Just sharing my experience. I'd be happy if others bought this Lacz and didn't have any of the issues I just mentioned.


Usually, it's the sweep second hand that jumps. This is due to the second hand being driven indirectly, and can be a problem in any watch movement based on the Miyota 8xxx architecture (DG28/38/48, ST16, Beijing SB11/SB12/B16ZR, etc.).


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Usually, it's the sweep second hand that jumps. This is due to the second hand being driven indirectly, and can be a problem in any watch movement based on the Miyota 8xxx architecture (DG28/38/48, ST16, Beijing SB11/SB12/B16ZR, etc.).


I'm not sure if we're talking about separate issues: I'm familiar with the "stuttering second hand issue" (has never bothered me) on the Miyota 8xxx movements, but in this case, I'm talking about a time-setting issue when pushing in the crown. Different issues, correct?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> Unfortunately that'll be without me this year. French customs have ruined my recent Aliexpress purchases. I'll buy local in the next few months.


Out of curiosity, is the French customs an issue even when the AliEx order ships out of a European warehouse?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

spacecat said:


> and so are your chances to get those full red discount coupons. go to the farm game and exchange them for coins before they are out of stock because they are limited.


What are the full red discounts?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Out of curiosity, is the French customs an issue even when the AliEx order ships out of a European warehouse?


The last 2 items I purchased from a EU warehouse, it was a trick from the seller, and they shipped from China... "sorry friend, no more stock in EU". One of them I opened a dispute for shipping method not as described, that got declined by AE. This was before the double VAT issues, I'll certainly not risk it today anymore.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ohhenry1 said:


> I'm not sure if we're talking about separate issues: I'm familiar with the "stuttering second hand issue" (has never bothered me) on the Miyota 8xxx movements, but in this case, I'm talking about a time-setting issue when pushing in the crown. Different issues, correct?


My ST16 does it, and I've been told it's basically the same cause as the stutter problem, the result of the hack lever stopping the third wheel as opposed to the balance. 









Inside an ST16 (lot's of images)


I have quite a few threads on the ST-16, but I can't recall one that goes into the insides of one. So here in a few pictures is the disassembly of an ST-16... Here is the basic side of the ST-19 we all see: (pardon the finger prints and dirt, this is my spare/parts movement, so it's not the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Techme said:


> Sporting my Phylida today. The only thing that slightly bothers me is that I wish the Sapphire crystal had more clarity. It seems a bit foggy compared to my more expensive watches.


After mentioning above that the Bulova Lunar Pilot has a very clear crystal (in comparison to the Phylida watches), I realised it would have been more helpful if I included a photo of the Lunar Pilot, so you can compare it to the crystal of the watch posted by Techme. I am no photography expert, so this isn't exactly the greatest photo (due to reflection on the crystal, and not the best focus), but should give the general idea.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

frogles said:


> 11.11 prices are up!


And so are 11.11 coupons. As soon as I logged into AliExpress just now, it threw an "exclusive diamond member coupon", which got me excited, until I saw it was only for 10% off.

I also noticed the sellers seem to not be offering the big discounts of last year. Just to choose a random one, I got this one in the sale last year for $183. This year, the price is quite a bit higher, and an additional $30 off is only available if you spend $800. Hopefully they will surprise us with some last minute extra coupons.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> and so are your chances to get those full red discount coupons. go to the farm game and exchange them for coins before they are out of stock because they are limited.


I picked up the full red 10% off coupons from the coin centre. First time I actually spent a chunk of coins on anything.

not sure I’ll be buying any watches. But will probably pick up some tools and other stuff


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> And so are 11.11 coupons. As soon as I logged into AliExpress just now, it threw an "exclusive diamond member coupon", which got me excited, until I saw it was only for 10% off.
> 
> I also noticed the sellers seem to not be offering the big discounts of last year. Just to choose a random one, I got this one in the sale last year for $183. This year, the price is quite a bit higher, and an additional $30 off is only available if you spend $800. Hopefully they will surprise us with some last minute extra coupons.
> 
> View attachment 16203998


Not disagreeing with you, but just pointing out that prices for everything, from all retailers (not just AliEx), are expected to be higher this year, due to continued supply chain issues worldwide. Heck, if even the ubiquitous NH35 movement is becoming scarce, you know things are not as they used to be.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Just saw this comparison of what was advertised by Pagani Design for their new release and what the watches actually look like.
> 
> View attachment 16202261


hahahaha, thank heavens for photoshop i guess


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I don’t know, but read a few too many times about issues to not deem it as robust as some Japanese and Swiss alternatives. I never hear issues with those latter movements, even in Chinese assembled watches.
> 
> If I really wanted a PT5000 San Martin or Cronos, I would probably bite the bullet on an SW200 version if I didn’t know how to swap movements in case of issues.
> 
> If you get a good one they do seem pretty accurate at least. Not bad if you want ETA2824 performance at a lower price. I do wonder about quality of the parts vs the ETA/Sellita


its the Aliexpress roulette wheel! I bought a Cronos subby homage with the PT5000 when it was still being lauded as the best thing since sliced bread (maybe since tankless water heaters) and in fact it runs beautifully within cosc.
Now, I would think long and hard about it......


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> What are the full red discounts?


alix used to have discount coupons of different colours. yellow/orange, issued by a shop, that you could use only for certain item in a specific shop. half white half red select coupons that gave you discount only for selected items. and what i call full red coupons, that give you the discount no matter what the items are. 
half white/red select coupons seems to be a thing of the past.


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

spacecat said:


> alix used to have discount coupons of different colours. yellow/orange, issued by a shop, that you could use only for certain item in a specific shop. half white half red select coupons that gave you discount only for selected items. and what i call full red coupons, that give you the discount no matter what the items are.
> half white/red select coupons seems to be a thing of the past.
> View attachment 16204051


So those are the coupons I saw this morning, too. I can see why the 11/11 sales draw so much attention because Ali really knows how to create fanfare. But I didn't notice huge discounts that I thought the fanfare would bring. I'll keep an eye out for more deals, but for now, it appears my credit card will be safe.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I ordered some rubber straps today because there's a seller coupon and the 11/11 sale price is actually higher than currently. Agreed that I don't see any crazy deals at this point.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

167.5US $ 50% OFF|Vintage Watch Unique Tonneau Bronze And Stainless Steel Case 200m Waterproof Leather Strap 2130 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

another_shawn said:


> So those are the coupons I saw this morning, too. I can see why the 11/11 sales draw so much attention because Ali really knows how to create fanfare. But I didn't notice huge discounts that I thought the fanfare would bring. I'll keep an eye out for more deals, but for now, it appears my credit card will be safe.


Keep an eye on this forum. People on here point out unbelievable bargains to everyone during those big sales. Sometimes, for example, San Martin will have one or two watches that has huge discounts during the sale, whereas all their other watches only have small discounts. So, yeah, this is the place to be during those sales.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Maxi just posted a photo of new 39mm pilots on FB









180.41US $ 26% OFF|Cronos Pilot Flieger Mechanical Men Watch 39mm Stainless steel Super Luminous Sapphire Crystal Leather Nylon Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pmac said:


> I also had a long estimated delivery time but it arrived in less than 3 weeks to Europe. I am used to wait and does not bother me. I have always a watch on the way home. )))
> 
> Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


That's the best and most prudent technique is always having something en route thereby never truly actually having to use that thing called " patience " which I believe is best suited for monks in general & especially apparently in the mountainous areas of Tibet.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I ordered a Parnis Explorer II 40mm case to transfer my Bliger Expl.II dial + movt inside.

Original Bliger (in standards sub rotating bezel + silver insert)










The dial and hands of the Bliger are PERFECT. I've had Explorer II polar homages before but this one nails everything: black outline of indices and hands, bright orange GMT hand and label, great lume.

Here's the Parnis case as received from








15.0US $ |Extra Fee for Parnis watch Additional Fee for Other Product you want| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com






























Transfer in progress...


















And result


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Ali-Express is losing its identity and purpose with all of these $200-$500 watches.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

rideontime said:


> I'm looking at the Pagani Design GMT, and it seems the GMT hand jumps based on youtube reviews. Still deciding if I can live with it... it would be very irritating if it jumps every time I adjust the time...


It seems to jump consistently in frequency (always), direction, and distance, which makes it manageable.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

spacecat said:


> alix used to have discount coupons of different colours. yellow/orange, issued by a shop, that you could use only for certain item in a specific shop. half white half red select coupons that gave you discount only for selected items. and what i call full red coupons, that give you the discount no matter what the items are.
> half white/red select coupons seems to be a thing of the past.
> View attachment 16204051


How do I get $20 red coupons? I'm playing the farm game but it seems to be a slow process.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I don’t know, but read a few too many times about issues to not deem it as robust as some Japanese and Swiss alternatives. I never hear issues with those latter movements, even in Chinese assembled watches.
> 
> If I really wanted a PT5000 San Martin or Cronos, I would probably bite the bullet on an SW200 version if I didn’t know how to swap movements in case of issues.
> 
> If you get a good one they do seem pretty accurate at least. Not bad if you want ETA2824 performance at a lower price. I do wonder about quality of the parts vs the ETA/Sellita


From everything I've read, the PT5000 is no better than the Sea-Gull ST2130. That said, the ST21 formed the basis for the STP1-11, and is sold in ebauche form to Swiss movement makers that produce the Valanvron VAL-24 and the Landeron 24 (nee DEPA Swiss).

Many Chinese bloggers give the ST21 the edge over the PT5000, due to Sea-Gull's cleaner factory conditions. A Miyota 8215, or TMI NH35A may be slightly more reliable than these Chinese clones, but they are also not as finicky as the ETA 2824-2 or the SW200. All these 2824 clones run at 28,800 vph, as opposed to 21,600 vph, and are thinner than the Japanese workhorses. The ETA 2824-2 has always had a delicate hand winding feature, so any clone probably inherited that as well. The Miyota 9105 seems to offer the best of both worlds, but it is no longer the hot caliber on AliEx.

Basically, unless you look at your Cronos or San Martin as something you plan to pass down in your family, spending the extra money on the SW200 isn't worth it. The ST2130 and PT5000 are $60 to $100 movements, that are cheaper to swap out, than to repair. Depending on watch repair rates in your area, an SW200 or ETA 2824-2 repair vs swap, may be a close call.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rideontime said:


> I'm looking at the Pagani Design GMT, and it seems the GMT hand jumps based on youtube reviews. Still deciding if I can live with it... it would be very irritating if it jumps every time I adjust the time...





Elston Gunn said:


> It seems to jump consistently in frequency (always), direction, and distance, which makes it manageable.


this goes for any cheap Chinese Auto GMT...mainly the DG3804B and whatever they call the movement in the Pagani GMT's (I believe they are the same or based on the same movement)
*Pro Tip. When setting the GMT hand, set it to where you want it to be, then turn the crown ever so slightly the opposite direction (like you are setting the date, but literally like 1/8th of a turn) then depress the crown. GMT hand will not move.*


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

john_marston said:


> I don’t know, but read a few too many times about issues to not deem it as robust as some Japanese and Swiss alternatives. I never hear issues with those latter movements, even in Chinese assembled watches.
> 
> If I really wanted a PT5000 San Martin or Cronos, I would probably bite the bullet on an SW200 version if I didn’t know how to swap movements in case of issues.
> 
> If you get a good one they do seem pretty accurate at least. Not bad if you want ETA2824 performance at a lower price. I do wonder about quality of the parts vs the ETA/Sellita


I recently watched a video on the san martin SN019G and the reviewer compared how they made it very close to the new model Rolex in its design and the way it is constructed was almost the same as well. That is a very appealing reason to get that watch. Now I'm swinging back to the SN017 with the NH35. I honestly don't want to go through the hassle of trying to get an exchange if i order a PT5000 and its dead.

How good is the Sellita? Is it worth the extra pounds? Is it a high beat movement. You are right, sometimes it pays to spend the extra money to get quality.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> From everything I've read, the PT5000 is no better than the Sea-Gull ST2130. That said, the ST21 formed the basis for the STP1-11, and is sold in ebauche form to Swiss movement makers that produce the Valanvron VAL-24 and the Landeron 24 (nee DEPA Swiss).
> 
> Many Chinese bloggers give the ST21 the edge over the PT5000, due to Sea-Gull's cleaner factory conditions. A Miyota 8215, or TMI NH35A may be slightly more reliable than these Chinese clones, but they are also not as finicky as the ETA 2824-2 or the SW200. All these 2824 clones run at 28,800 vph, as opposed to 21,600 vph, and are thinner than the Japanese workhorses. The ETA 2824-2 has always had a delicate hand winding feature, so any clone probably inherited that as well. The Miyota 9105 seems to offer the best of both worlds, but it is no longer the hot caliber on AliEx.
> 
> Basically, unless you look at your Cronos or San Martin as something you plan to pass down in your family, spending the extra money on the SW200 isn't worth it. The ST2130 and PT5000 are $75 to $100 movements, that are cheaper to swap out, than to repair. Depending on watch repair rates in your area, an SW200 or ETA 2824-2 repair vs swap, may be a close call.


I don't disagree with you on anything you have written and its good information, but for us folks who live in Europe or the US its a giant pain in the ass having to send a watch back to china, then wait for a new one to sent or have the movement replaced. And that's only if the seller actually agrees to it in the first place.

Can the PT5000 be bought outside of china?


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

I must confess, two of my small collection's watches are Parnis.
I'm happy with both - Daytona homage mecha-quartz and Subby GMT homage.
Just opened our "ol'friend" Ali and there it was - 11/11 sale note from Parnis

Not sure if I need one - but maybe You do..

[ https://parnis.aliexpress.com/store...a2g0o.store_pc_promotion.pcShopHead_6164121.2 ]


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> I don't disagree with you on anything you have written and its good information, but for us folks who live in Europe or the US its a giant pain in the ass having to send a watch back to china, then wait for a new one to sent or have the movement replaced. And that's only if the seller actually agrees to it in the first place.
> 
> Can the PT5000 be bought outside of china?


My rudimentary US eBay search just turned up 5 listings for PT-5000 movements. Four were selling at $69 and one was selling at $79. All ship from China.

But you wouldn't need to buy a replacement PT-5000. You could drop in an ST2130 ($50-$60 on eBay), Sellita SW-200 ($130-$200+), or ETA 2824 (?) instead. Or, you could get an STP1-11, Hangzou 6301, or any other clone of the ETA2824.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> ... The Miyota 9105 seems to offer the best of both worlds....


This is my conclusion also. Not just where AliX is involved, but in general. It is reasonably priced, reasonably refined, replaceable, low maintenance, Japanese reliability. 


Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

I think this pt5000 issue was overblown. Many of the maker are happily continued offer this movement. So far from review, the problem with this movement is rare. Definitely San Martin or Cronos do not want to have so much after sales problem, right?

If u ask me to choose pt5000 or NH-35 if price difference is minimum. I will definitely take pt5000 which is a much superior movement and can easily swap with eta 2824 or ST2130.

High beat, easily service and proven chronometer material, instant date change. This is an automatic movement so handwind issue is almost non existent.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking for 11.11 deals that are significant, more than just a few bucks. Here's one.

Reef Tiger bubble watch. I don't think that's a real tourbillon, but a tourbillon-like rotating wheel at the bottom sub.

Going $100 off in the sale, to about $130.









183.48US $ 89% OFF|Reef Tiger/rt Men Sport Watch Automatic Skeleton Watch Steel Waterproof Tourbillon Watch With Date Day Reloj Hombre Rga703 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Aesop tourbillon going down to $260 in the sale.









303.2US $ 60% OFF|Relogio Masculino Aesop 7025 Tourbillon Watch For Men Sapphire Waterproof Business Mechanical Wristwatch Blue Stone Solar Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Aesop tourbillon going down to $260 in the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, it's real turbillion? At that price point, even for Chinese watchmaker. It's a money losing deal.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> this goes for any cheap Chinese Auto GMT...mainly the DG3804B and whatever they call the movement in the Pagani GMT's (I believe they are the same or based on the same movement)
> *Pro Tip. When setting the GMT hand, set it to where you want it to be, then turn the crown ever so slightly the opposite direction (like you are setting the date, but literally like 1/8th of a turn) then depress the crown. GMT hand will not move.*


Now that you've shared that tip, I'm actually now considering buying this Lacz Denton, much to my surprise.

For anyone who's lost track of the conversation, here's the watch in question:


Yes, I still have issues with the movement, and no, this won't be anywhere near San Martin in build quality. But it's $66 on 11/11, is decently spec'ed, surprisingly reasonably sized for my narrow wrist, AND, it allows tracking a second time zone while simultaneously operating as a dive (or other) timer, which, absolutely none of my dozens of other automatics do.

Lacz Denton, BTW, is a new sister-brand with Pagani Design affiliations.

So, who knows, this might just end up being my fun money 11/11 pickup this year.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Now that you've shared that tip, I'm actually now considering buying this Lacz Denton, much to my surprise.
> 
> For anyone who's lost track of the conversation, here's the watch in question:
> 
> ...


i asked for a real life photo of the clasp opened
here it comes


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

frogles said:


> i asked for a real life photo of the clasp opened
> here it comes
> View attachment 16205740


Thanks. I can't tell from first glance if there's something obviously bad that I'm missing. Anything I should be wary of here?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

These San Martin 6105-8000 homages, both in (1) Great Wave off Kanagawa; and (2) black/blue mother-of-pearl dials are among the few significant 11/11 sale discounts that I'm seeing. Total would be $127.50 for either.












A few caveats: As I recall, last time the Great Wave off Kanaga dial was on sale like this, there were very few available, and they sold out in minutes, and people were disappointed at not being able to order them. Also, as an owner of a Zelos MOP dial, and having read other's experiences here, these MOP dials are generally darker and less sparkly in real life than the photos would lead you to imagine.

With all that out of the way, *does anyone here have extended first person experience with either of these watches and, if so, would you recommend them*? Or are either/both more of a novelty experience that quickly wears off, and then you kind of don't have much use for them in your collection after that? Any replies would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> These San Martin 6105-8000 homages, both in (1) Great Wave off Kanagawa; and (2) black/blue mother-of-pearl dials are among the few significant 11/11 sale discounts that I'm seeing. Total would be $127.50 for either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm tempted by the MOP one, I've always liked the sterile version, too bad it's sold out. You are right about the amount of real discounts, apart from the 6105-8000, the Hruodland Aqua timer with pt5000 is just over $250, and that's it, everything else is getting only $20-30 bucks of discount. Some watches are even more expensive, couple of days ago I saw a Steeldive 1970 for $82 which is about the regular price, now WITH discounts the lowest I can find is $91.

edit: only 1 unit left of the MOP dial version  , hopefully they'll restock.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks. I can't tell from first glance if there's something obviously bad that I'm missing. Anything I should be wary of here?


i am also waiting for the real experts' comments
what i can tell:
the clasp is milled which is '+'
the clasp looks quite long so could be uncomfy for smaller wrists (incl. myself)


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> These San Martin 6105-8000 homages, both in (1) Great Wave off Kanagawa; and (2) black/blue mother-of-pearl dials are among the few significant 11/11 sale discounts that I'm seeing. Total would be $127.50 for either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the MoP one, bought earlier in the year at a similar price, which is very good for a San Martin. It is one of the darker ones but that actually suits me well, most of the time it reads as a restrained dark blue/black dial until you get a flash of light and the blues, greens and purples show. Most of the time it does not look like the San Martin photos. Here it is on an aftermarket bracelet.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Cronos Willard Bronze with PT5000 for $175:








192.5US $ 45% OFF|CRONOS Bronze Turtle Diving Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal Dial Automatic PT5000 Rotating Bezel Leather Strap Copper 20ATM Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> 167.5US $ 50% OFF|Vintage Watch Unique Tonneau Bronze And Stainless Steel Case 200m Waterproof Leather Strap 2130 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


 Is that an original design. Looks nice, if a little large. I kind of like that these two tone watches are a bit more versatile with straps looking ok on a SS bracelet


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

The sterile MOP 6105 has definitely been a grower for me. Didn't know what to make of it initially but once I changed the bracelet it's been a go to daily. I prefer there darker MOP. Have seen the brighter dials on other watches like Zelos do and I couldn't face looking at them all day. The darker dial is more subtle and brings a smile when the light catches it and you see it shine.

Definitely one to try pick up in the sale with a bracelet.


----------



## Roy D (Sep 11, 2020)

Scored this 1950 's beast from Seakoss aka Sugess aka Seestern factory : 85.94US $ 50% OFF|Calendar Watches For Men 1963 Seagull 2557 Automatic Movement GMT 24 Hours Luminous Sports Pilot Military Mechanical Wristwatch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
Good finish, 45.7mm diameter (thickness I am not going to post lol) Tianjin Seagull ST2533 GMT automatic -dead silent and pretty good accuracy. 
Not great lume and blue AR coating but _shrug_ for the price.. That AR coating will get a onceover with some polishing paste one of these winter evenings.

was utterly amazed at how comfortable and well this wears in the wrist.. 










more pics on my IG - many more XD I'm afraid is going to become one of my favourites this winter


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> These San Martin 6105-8000 homages, both in (1) Great Wave off Kanagawa; and (2) black/blue mother-of-pearl dials are among the few significant 11/11 sale discounts that I'm seeing. Total would be $127.50 for either.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, I bought both of those watches in the March sale. The great wave is really a fun watch, and I wear it from time to time, but to be honest, as you hinted, it is a bit of a novelty watch. The dial is so distracting that it can be slightly difficult to read the time. Plus, most of the time I am not in the mood for the fun factor of the watch, so it doesn't get much wrist time. Having said all that, I am still glad I bought it, because I have nothing else like it in my collection.

The MOP is a great watch indeed, but be warned that the sales photos show the very best MOP dial. Mine was disappointingly black (although I have come to love it now) others have complained theirs was also too black, with little or no MOP effect. So it comes down to luck of the draw on how close the dial will be to the one on the San Martin sales page.

In summary, would I recommend them? Yes, at that sales price I would. They are good value.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I just put this together from Ali parts for the total of 123 USD.











































The good:

the bracelet is the star of the show
case finishing
design
nh35
spare screws
The bad:

the size at 42 mm (41 advertized, would have preferred 40 or 39)
wr (or lack thereof)
no microadjust of any sort (half links) so the watch sits tight on the wrist or is loose which due to its weight, overall bulkiness and two stiff bracelet links a side makes it unconfortable to wear)
The ugly:

the screws are made of delicate metal
the threading on the tube and the crown leaves you with a feeling of stripping the threads every time you screw it down
the lume on the dial is uneven to the extent that the 9 o’clock baton is hardly lumed compared to the other batons
the lume on the hands is a joke
the baton at 3 is slanted
Overall inpression : really nice, would prefer a smaller footprint though. 
Planning to mod it by adding a brushed steel chapter ring (skx is said to fit with a bit of sandind down the OD ) and a 28.5 mm dial with a different set of hands to optically shrink the watch. Wish you all good 11/11 hunting. I will pass. Too many watches, not enough hands.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

frogles said:


> i asked for a real life photo of the clasp opened
> here it comes


I think I will get this...I do not have a GMT in my ever growing collection (even though I try the contrary). I do not like the traditional rolex gmt looks in all flavors and have not found something different in normal sizes. This is really good...40mm and it has a bezel for time keeping further to gmt (I do not need 2 extra timezones, one is enough). I like the colours as well.
The bracelet and clasp are the traditional pagani ones with the new brand. I hate the male endlinks, but at this pricepoint you cannot go wrong. Easy to change it with a perlon strap or one of the new nylon/rubber combos. 
Price is very low with coupons so it's going to be the second one I am getting. I told myself I would just buy straps from here on but it just isn't the case...

Problem is that reaching 30 watches I do not get enough time to appreciate them. Add that to the fact that I usually wear one main watch each week coupled with 1-2 more only to better match clothing most stay in the drawer...


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

ohhenry1 said:


> With all that out of the way, *does anyone here have extended first person experience with either of these watches and, if so, would you recommend them*? Or are either/both more of a novelty experience that quickly wears off, and then you kind of don't have much use for them in your collection after that? Any replies would be greatly appreciated!


You can find some photos of mine here Dalla Prefettura di Kanagawa alla Piana Campigiana, dal monte Fuji al monte Morello: San Martin SN0068-G - cccp-forum.it


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks. I can't tell from first glance if there's something obviously bad that I'm missing. Anything I should be wary of here?


Looks exactly like a pagani clasp....so take that for what it is. usually they are just fine, but can be pretty bad due to QC issues


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> With all that out of the way, *does anyone here have extended first person experience with either of these watches and, if so, would you recommend them*? Or are either/both more of a novelty experience that quickly wears off, and then you kind of don't have much use for them in your collection after that? Any replies would be greatly appreciated!


I had a really nice MOP dialed one. I ended up trading it on as it didn't get much wrist time for a couple reasons;

color - it was hard to match outfits as well as straps
I had another cushion case watch in the collection
I am very concious about matching colors...so the color was the biggest thing. if you aren't too fussed about matching, then I say go for it. the watch itself is damn near perfect. beautiful finishing and a bezel that tops my personal list of best bezel action. also the lume is insane.


----------



## DeusB (Aug 14, 2020)

All prices of watches have been increased in last month! even with 11.11 discount you bought it cheaper month ago. get ali helper or smt and you will see.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> I had a really nice MOP dialed one. I ended up trading it on as it didn't get much wrist time for a couple reasons;
> 
> color - it was hard to match outfits as well as straps
> I had another cushion case watch in the collection
> I am very concious about matching colors...so the color was the biggest thing. if you aren't too fussed about matching, then I say go for it. the watch itself is damn near perfect. beautiful finishing and a bezel that tops my personal list of best bezel action. also the lume is insane.


The MOP 6105 is also the only watch I spotted with a decent mark down. I put one in my cart. Some of the other comments had me wondering if I should pass on it, but your comments about beautiful finishing and great lume have me thinking I'll grab one if it's available. <fingers crossed>

I have a thing for turtles, and I'd love to try out the slim turtle homage if it's well made and available at a good price.


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> Thanks. I can't tell from first glance if there's something obviously bad that I'm missing. Anything I should be wary of here?


 That clasp looks like from Pagani's Submariner homage, I believe we can swap the clasp for a glidelock. We need verification though.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

San Martin's 38-39mm vintage sub also can be had for a great price during this 11/11 sale. Only reason I am not considering it is because I already have one! I highly recommend it to anyone who doesn't yet have one. The smaller size isn't just better for smaller wrists ... it feels elegant and classy and also more solid in its compactness. I think it can be had for about $180 USD, which is a steal for what you get.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

another_shawn said:


> The MOP 6105 is also the only watch I spotted with a decent mark down. I put one in my cart. Some of the other comments had me wondering if I should pass on it, but your comments about beautiful finishing and great lume have me thinking I'll grab one if it's available. <fingers crossed>
> 
> I have a thing for turtles, and I'd love to try out the slim turtle homage if it's well made and available at a good price.


Just want to pile on here about what a great watch the MOP dial is. It really changes with the light - some pictures below. I actually traded for turdbogl's - am moving it on now as I try to keep a small collection and I decided I like the SM Willard better. I watched the Ali listing like a hawk for months - never any in stock it seemed. Asking $160 or best offer for mine and you can have it next week.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Just want to pile on here about what a great watch the MOP dial is. It really changes with the light - some pictures below. I actually traded for turdbogl's - am moving it on now as I try to keep a small collection and I decided I like the SM Willard better. I watched the Ali listing like a hawk for months - never any in stock it seemed. Asking $160 or best offer for mine and you can have it next week.
> 
> View attachment 16206231
> 
> ...


Thanks for the pics and the offer. 

I just bought the Rdunae turtle pre-order, so I'm going to wait for the AliE is-it-in-stock-lottery. Someone else should definitely jump on this offer if they're interested.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Anyone else notice the Escapement Time dress watch is now available in three colors besides white?
79.0US $ |【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 40mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dfwcowboy said:


> Anyone else notice the Escapement Time dress watch is now available in three colors besides white?
> 79.0US $ |【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 40mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Yes, this was raised a few pages back. I keep going back to the listing and starting at that yellow dial option. I don't have any yellow dials in my collection, but... Will I like it? How often would I wear it?...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'll also add there are some new Bliger OP and Corgeut AT homages in similar bright colours - Tiffany blue, yellow, orange, etc.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

ohhenry1 said:


> Now that you've shared that tip, I'm actually now considering buying this Lacz Denton, much to my surprise.
> 
> For anyone who's lost track of the conversation, here's the watch in question:
> 
> ...


Very Mido-Esque.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Yes, this was raised a few pages back. I keep going back to the listing and starting at that yellow dial option. I don't have any yellow dials in my collection, but... Will I like it? How often would I wear it?...


The yellow calls my name as well. Hopefully I already have that, which contents me for the moment:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> The yellow calls my name as well. Hopefully I already have that, which contents me for the moment:


_whispering_ nooooooo, neeeeeed mooooore yellow...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> _whispering_ nooooooo, neeeeeed mooooore yellow...


Honestly why not more yellow, but the truth is I got rid of 99% of my dress watches and the few that remain never see the wrist, I've become a tool-watch aficionado, as such I'm sure if I purchase the ET it'll sit in the drawer and I don't want that for the cute little thing


----------



## tas1911 (Feb 2, 2015)

I really like this Phylida GMT as a beater…


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

mougino said:


> Honestly why not more yellow, but the truth is I got rid of 99% of my dress watches and the few that remain never see the wrist, I've become a tool-watch aficionado, as such I'm sure if I purchase the ET it'll sit in the drawer and I don't want that for the cute little thing


I have a watch collecting friend that's been encouraging me to buy something outside of the tool watch category.

My answer is always the same - I won't buy something I know won't get worn.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

dfwcowboy said:


> Anyone else notice the Escapement Time dress watch is now available in three colors besides white?
> 79.0US $ |【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 40mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


I bought a yellow one. These watches remind me of the 2020 Rolex Oyster Perpetual 41mm that came in "vibrant colors". I had a "Bright Blue" one.There are 30 or less of each of the colors available. Don't know when he will make more after these sell out. And by the way,these VH31 movements are very accurate. The 2 that I own run within 1-3 seconds a month of my Casio Atomic watch.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

It's always the watches that aren't going on sale that catch my eye in the lead up to sales.








185.25US $ 35% OFF|San Martin 38mm Pilot Military Simple Men Watches Yn55 Automatic Mechanical Stainless Steel Bracelet 10 Bar Waterproof Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

Does anyone have experience with IFASHION-WATCH STORE ?
They've got the Cronos Seamaster for $165 (after $10 store coupon) which seems pretty cheap... Cheaper than LGY's 11/11 sale.








350.0US $ |Cronos Sea Master Automatic Watch Men Luminous Dial 200M Water Resistant Sandwich Dial Rotating Bezel Steel NATO Strap Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It says NATO in the product name but you can select the steel bracelet for no extra cost? Seems odd but what do you guys think?

Or do you think I should just pay the extra $35 and get it from LGY in the 11/11 sale?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Dipaty said:


> Does anyone have experience with IFASHION-WATCH STORE ?
> They've got the Cronos Seamaster for $165 (after $10 store coupon) which seems pretty cheap... Cheaper than LGY's 11/11 sale.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I ordered the 39mm limited edition sub dial explorer through them and they were great. They were expecting stock within a couple of days when I ordered it, shipping was cancelled a couple of days later so I enquired as to what was going on whilst also letting them know I would be moving house in December so was concerned it wouldn't arrive on time if it didn't ship promptly. They replied that they were expecting them any day and that I didn't have to worry as they could ship it via FedEx. True to their word it shipped a couple of days later via FedEx and they didn't ask for any more money to cover the shipping. I feel that they are trustworthy based on my experience.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Aesop tourbillon going down to $260 in the sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a real tourbillon. I ordered one last sale but returned it because there was absolutely no “wow” factor. I think that may have been due to the dial. 

I’d be careful with Reef Tiger. There are YouTube videos showing poor quality.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Dipaty said:


> Does anyone have experience with IFASHION-WATCH STORE ?
> They've got the Cronos Seamaster for $165 (after $10 store coupon) which seems pretty cheap... Cheaper than LGY's 11/11 sale.
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve bought a few watches from them. Top. Fast and reliable.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just received the 1963 Pilot Quartz.

It is advertised as 40 mm wide, 10 mm thick and with sapphire crystal.

It is 43 mm wide, 15.6 mm thick and with mineral crystal...

'nuff said 


















































I warned the seller and he changed his listing with all the correct information now.








39.92US $ 20% OFF|Flexfill Luxurious Pilot Quartz Watch Vintage Luminous 1963 Personality Sports Watch Men Luxury Brand Movement Waterproof - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> I just received the 1963 Pilot Quartz.
> 
> It is advertised as 40 mm wide, 10 mm thick and with sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


Sorry for the poor outcome, Nicolas. But thank you, all the same, for taking one for the team on this one.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

mougino said:


> I just received the 1963 Pilot Quartz.
> 
> It is advertised as 40 mm wide, 10 mm thick and with sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


I hate when that happens. Size is one of my most important buying criteria. More than once I have anticipated receiving a great looking watch from Aliexpress and then my hopes are crushed when I open the package and find something much larger than advertised. That makes me feel like throwing it in the trash immediately but I usually end up donating it to a thrift shop and hope that someone with a larger wrist will want it.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Which nh35 sub hommage is there to look out for at the sale.

Was thinking about Pagani Design, but they mostly are listed with a Miyota. Those shops still listing with nh35 I won't trust


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

how is this supposed to be a deal  more like "buy now or we'll try to rip you off on 11.11"


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Triton9 said:


> At that price point, looks like a good deal. Of cos, it's using a Chiness DG3834 GMT automatic movement.


I've got two Corgeut watches with that movement...
















Obviously these were ordered as part of a custom group order


The black bezel one loses about 9s in 24 hours; the batman version loses about 15s. So not too bad at time keeping...

Setting the time can be slightly tricky as the minute (and gmt hour) hands can jump a bit when the crown is pushed back in from the setting position; it just takes a bit of practice to maintain some rotational pressure on the crown to prevent this so as far as I'm concerned it's not a major pita but invariably I forget sometimes and it takes a couple of attempts to set them correctly.

Other than that, for the price the watches are well made and I'm quite impressed by the movement so far (only had these for a couple of months).

I also have a few watches with PT5000 movements; the only other watches I have that beat these for accuracy are my 3 Balls (queue schoolboy jokes) and Laco flieger. Again I've only had the oldest of these for ca. 4 months.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

mougino said:


> I just received the 1963 Pilot Quartz.
> 
> It is advertised as 40 mm wide, 10 mm thick and with sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


Thank you sir for posting your findings and as ohhenry1 said, taking one for the team. It's the size that's the real deal breaker for me. Sunon movement plastic gears, yeah whatever. Mineral crystal, we kinda expected that. But 43mm?! No, just no.


----------



## Dipaty (Dec 30, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Yes, I ordered the 39mm limited edition sub dial explorer through them and they were great. They were expecting stock within a couple of days when I ordered it, shipping was cancelled a couple of days later so I enquired as to what was going on whilst also letting them know I would be moving house in December so was concerned it wouldn't arrive on time if it didn't ship promptly. They replied that they were expecting them any day and that I didn't have to worry as they could ship it via FedEx. True to their word it shipped a couple of days later via FedEx and they didn't ask for any more money to cover the shipping. I feel that they are trustworthy based on my experience.





JojX said:


> I’ve bought a few watches from them. Top. Fast and reliable.


Thanks for sharing your experiences, very reassuring! 😁 

Just out of curiosity, do we normally see significant discounts on 11/11 sales? 
From most stores, I can only see a slight discount in their advertised 11/11 prices - perhaps a few dollars cheaper than a month or two ago.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Dipaty said:


> Does anyone have experience with IFASHION-WATCH STORE ?
> They've got the Cronos Seamaster for $165 (after $10 store coupon) which seems pretty cheap... Cheaper than LGY's 11/11 sale.
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, pruchased my SN020 explorer from them. No issues at all. Best price I've seen it at.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Dipaty said:


> Thanks for sharing your experiences, very reassuring!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, do we normally see significant discounts on 11/11 sales?
> From most stores, I can only see a slight discount in their advertised 11/11 prices - perhaps a few dollars cheaper than a month or two ago.


IF you collect some coins and coupons before the sales and IF you use them on discounted items (not so obvious as proven that many sellers raise the prices) then yes, you might be able to score some of the best deals available during the whole year.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Poerger said:


> Which nh35 sub hommage is there to look out for at the sale.
> 
> Was thinking about Pagani Design, but they mostly are listed with a Miyota. Those shops still listing with nh35 I won't trust


Whats wrong with the miyota?


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Whats wrong with the miyota?


Not a fan of the 82xx line. Rotor noise, non hacking ....

Most importantly: I would buy it for modding purposes. I've no intention to do a mod on a Miyota base (clipped dial feet, non matching date window, need another handset, chance to destroy that feeble second pinion ....)


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Scbr24 said:


> Yeah, I ended up asking for a refund, let's see if the seller agrees.


He did not . I’ll post pictures once the watch arrives.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> I just received the 1963 Pilot Quartz.
> 
> It is advertised as 40 mm wide, 10 mm thick and with sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


No problem with double VAT for this one ? No issue with alignement when you reset the chrono ?

I like it....even though 43mm is bigger than expected.

Same quartz, 38 to 40mm, without chrono would be perfect.....But perfection is not an Aliexpress word😅


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

These Burei field watches -- stainless steel, sapphire crystal and NH-35 movement -- are going down to $64 in the 11.11 sale -- less with coupons.

That's a good bargain; I own a cousin to this model and it's a solid, well-made, attractive watch.









91.0US $ 48% OFF|Nh35 Burei Luxury Brand Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Military Mechanical Men Watch Casual Canvas Strap Relogio Masculino 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Elston Gunn said:


> It’s a real tourbillon. I ordered one last sale but returned it because there was absolutely no “wow” factor. I think that may have been due to the dial.
> 
> I’d be careful with Reef Tiger. There are YouTube videos showing poor quality.


I’m eyeing this one instead,









265.3US $ 65% OFF|Men's Giv Luxury Original Tourbillon Movement Watches Mens 2021 Sapphire Mechanical Tourbillon Business Watch For Men Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> No problem with double VAT for this one ? No issue with alignement when you reset the chrono ?
> 
> I like it....even though 43mm is bigger than expected.
> 
> Same quartz, 38 to 40mm, without chrono would be perfect.....But perfection is not an Aliexpress word


The 1963 slipped through the double-tax. But the mailman delivered it with another tiny package - a 5€ strap - and asked 9€ in double VAT + fees for this one... It's a roulette 

Other than the size, no quality issue on this 1963 quartz. It's a bag of mixed feelings: the vintage cream dial and blue heated hands are very nicely done ...but the subdial at 3' is a 24hr linked to main time, on a fake 30hr scale.

The case back is a higher end screw-down with silicone ring for WR ...but from further analysis the case is cheap alloy, not stainless steel.

Also there's no running second at all so my first reaction was to think the movement was dead, but it's not...

All in all I wouldn't recommend it for the 40€. I got refunded 50% for all the false information which makes it up for me but you can't play this card anymore now that they've changed their listing.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

this is the watch I’ve been looking for: 42mm (not the “historical correct“ 36, too small), “dirty dozen” look and feel, mechanical movement.
but:
450 euro? 
No way. Absolutely overpriced. 
I hope to see something like this in the 80-120 euro range









168.0US $ 60% di SCONTO|Orologio militare Vintage Polit Baltany 42mm orologio da polso meccanico in acciaio inossidabile con movimento a carica subseconda ST3600|Orologi meccanici| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




it.aliexpress.com


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> this is the watch I’ve been looking for: 42mm (not the “historical correct“ 36, too small), “dirty dozen” look and feel, mechanical movement.
> but:
> 450 euro?
> No way. Absolutely overpriced.
> ...


These are a brand new release, and they will certainly go down to a reasonable price fairly quickly. Likely matching its 36mm siblings (so between $150-175 USD).


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> this is the watch I’ve been looking for: 42mm (not the “historical correct“ 36, too small), “dirty dozen” look and feel, mechanical movement.
> but:
> 450 euro?
> No way. Absolutely overpriced.
> ...



Paul - FWIW: The same watch you described above can be found for 153 Euros from another seller on Aliexpress (Supposedly the distributor of Baltany watches)








163.43US $ 41% di SCONTO|42mm orologio militare Baltany subsecondi carica manuale cassa in acciaio inossidabile ST3600 pelle 5Bar orologio da polso impermeabile di colore Vintage|Orologi meccanici| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




it.aliexpress.com


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1123 review (Casio A-158W homage) ~12-14$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AscUyF


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

manwhowalks said:


> Paul - FWIW: The same watch you described above can be found for 153 Euros from another seller on Aliexpress (Supposedly the distributor of Baltany watches)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! This is way more affordable. I think I’ll get one in the next sale


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Small rant, so please skip ahead if not interested.
This is based from a really good video Dave, from _Just the Watch_, recently did about the true cost of homage watches.
There seems to be a watch purchaser who is becoming more prevalent. The flipper. 
They buy, never intending to wear, it is just to make a buck. 
Please understand, I am in no way begrudging anyone the right to make some money.
I can agree or disagree with the principle, but it is still your right.
To me, that type of market just sucks some of the joy out of watch collecting.
Bloated secondary prices may drive some to take the homage route.
It is not blowing smoke when I say, one of the reasons I read the "Best of Ali" thread is the passion that so many of you have.
It is fun to read. Plus, some of you are hound dogs. The way you find deals and find some really cool watches.
Okay rant over. Thanks.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Akirafur said:


> Small rant, so please skip ahead if not interested.
> This is based from a really good video Dave, from _Just the Watch_, recently did about the true cost of homage watches.
> There seems to be a watch purchaser who is becoming more prevalent. The flipper.
> They buy, never intending to wear, it is just to make a buck.
> ...


I’ve watched Dave’s video, and having gotten a lot of watches from microbrands, I’m not actually sure any of his points truly explain the substantial price differentials, except for the markup that Western based microbrands add to the process. The vast majority of the demand for microbrands are driven by copied designs as well, and the same economies of scale and often poor customer support also apply to these microbrands.

The San Martins I’ve owned are truly better built than just about any microband watch that I’ve owned, as I’ve said before, they are the only affordable watches that have remained on their OEM bracelet, because the precision with which these are manufactured do put other affordables (and some less affordables) to shame. As for QC standards, Seiko is hardly a poster child for that…

The unspoken truth to it all is that Japan and Switzerland got their start in watchmaking and manufacturing by exactly the same low cost copy cat manufacturing that China is now known for.


----------



## manwhowalks (Jan 27, 2018)

mleok said:


> The San Martins I’ve owned are truly better built than just about any microband watch that I’ve owned, as I’ve said before, they are the only affordable watches that have remained on their OEM bracelet


May I ask what established microbrands would you say are surpassed by San Martin..(Not counting Kickstarter newbies)?
Have you seen/owned many Zelos watches..? If so how would you compare them to San Martin.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

manwhowalks said:


> May I ask what established microbrands would you say are surpassed by San Martin..(Not counting Kickstarter newbies)?
> Have you seen/owned many Zelos watches..? If so how would you compare them to San Martin.


I've had Helson, Armida, Steinhart, Borealis, Christopher Ward, Venturo, Silver, Halios, Octon, Codek, Aramar.


----------



## Mondy (Aug 7, 2016)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> Thanks! This is way more affordable. I think I’ll get one in the next sale


Lovely design and size, but the minute hand is too short for my liking and to close in length to hour hand.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Addies now makes a line of Monster Divers (Red, Blue and Orange), and they are a bit cheaper than the Heimdallrs. *$137.54 *for 11/11 Sale.









146.71US $ 36% OFF|Addiesdive Ocean Monster Watch Nh36a Automatic Movement Red Orange C3 Luminous Dial Sapphire Crystal Sport 200m Dive Watches Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




|


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi all I bought a watch from Sharkdive using FedEx and after nearly two weeks it has not arrived so I went to contact Sharkdive but their website is gone! Does anyone know what's going on? I cannot even contact them so i'm a little peeved atm.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Was it a really really low price?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Hi all I bought a watch from Sharkdive using FedEx and after nearly two weeks it has not arrived so I went to contact Sharkdive but their website is gone! Does anyone know what's going on? I cannot even contact them so i'm a little peeved atm.
> View attachment 16211644


Oooh that doesn't look good.

https://sharkdive.watch

Do you have a Fed Ex tracking number? How did you pay for your watch?


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Indiglo92 said:


> Oooh that doesn't look good.
> 
> https://sharkdive.watch
> 
> Do you have a Fed Ex tracking number? How did you pay for your watch?


I've got the tracking number but they are at a loss to where it is and I paid $280 AUD! Paypal said im covered but I want the watch! This is the second watch in a row that has not turned up! I think Springy jinxed me ;-)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mleok said:


> I’ve watched Dave’s video, and having gotten a lot of watches from microbrands, I’m not actually sure any of his points truly explain the substantial price differentials, except for the markup that Western based microbrands add to the process. The vast majority of the demand for microbrands are driven by copied designs as well, and the same economies of scale and often poor customer support also apply to these microbrands.
> 
> The San Martins I’ve owned are truly better built than just about any microband watch that I’ve owned, as I’ve said before, they are the only affordable watches that have remained on their OEM bracelet, because the precision with which these are manufactured do put other affordables (and some less affordables) to shame. As for QC standards, Seiko is hardly a poster child for that…
> 
> The unspoken truth to it all is that Japan and Switzerland got their start in watchmaking and manufacturing by exactly the same low cost copy cat manufacturing that China is now known for.


The price differentials are easily explained, if you've ever seen the "wholesale" prices being offered on Alibaba for 300 MOQ or 500 MOQ production runs. It may be possible to negotiate these published price down a bit, but the margins between the wholesale, and retail prices can range from small, to nonexistent. Many of the AliExpress watch prices are barely above wholesale, especially when adding in the costs of shipping and packaging. To make money selling products on Amazon, the rule of thumb is that the product's cost, Amazon's take, and your profit margin, each represent roughly 33% of the sales price.

A true microbrand needs to pay, or charge separately, for shipping, unable to take advantage of AliExpress's highly subsidized rates. The owners also need to factor in returns and disputes, to their overall costs.

Many new watch brands claim to save the consumer money by cutting out the dreaded middlemen, but the reality is that the true way to do that, is by buying watches directly from China. The economic reality is that the microbrand owners, and their need to make a profit, are the ultimate middlemen.

For example, it's easy to buy D304/1963 chronographs off AliExpress for $145 to $185, depending on features, but most Western watch seller websites don't sell them for less than $320.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> Many new watch brands claim to save the consumer money by cutting out the dreaded middlemen, but the reality is that the true way to do that, is by buying watches directly from China. The economic reality is that the microbrand owners, and their need to make a profit, are the ultimate middlemen.


Yes, that's my point, most microbrand owners, and Kickstarter founders are just middlemen, ordering catalog watches with custom branding from Chinese watch assemblers, and the markups are so that they can make a profit.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mleok said:


> Yes, that's my point, most microbrand owners, and Kickstarter founders are just middlemen, ordering catalog watches with custom branding from Chinese watch assemblers, and the markups are so that they can make a profit.


I guess I'd question the use of the term "most," as the microbrands that I follow use original designs, and don't noticeably use off the shelf parts, at least not so far as I recognize (and I'm here following AliEx just as much as you all are!). But maybe that's just the ones that establish a name for themselves, and I don't notice the ones that are more purely middle men.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

ohhenry1 said:


> I guess I'd question the use of the term "most," as the microbrands that I follow use original designs, and don't noticeably use off the shelf parts, at least not so far as I recognize (and I'm here following AliEx just as much as you all are!). But maybe that's just the ones that establish a name for themselves, and I don't notice the ones that are more purely middle men.


Well, I’m thinking of microbrands like Helson and Armida, which are hardly trading in original designs. There are far more microbrands with derivative designs than not.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

I got this from Sharkdive.
Hi friend

Sorry for the inconvenience caused. It is estimated to be delivered by 1th Nov, 2021

Sorry, our Web server is attacked and our website is gone for a while. We are fixing it now.

No worry. If you have any questions, please feel free to send us email.

We will help...
Anyway, it has arrived i just picked it up! Ye ha...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Akirafur said:


> Small rant, so please skip ahead if not interested.
> This is based from a really good video Dave, from _Just the Watch_, recently did about the true cost of homage watches.
> There seems to be a watch purchaser who is becoming more prevalent. The flipper.
> They buy, never intending to wear, it is just to make a buck.
> ...


I disagree with Dave on several points in that video, like a Steeldive SD1970 is inferior in quality and finishing to the Seiko Willard reissue, or that the major brands don't copy designs, like the AliExpress brands.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> this is the watch I’ve been looking for: 42mm (not the “historical correct“ 36, too small), “dirty dozen” look and feel, mechanical movement.
> but:
> 450 euro?
> No way. Absolutely overpriced.
> ...


Its says $226 AUD when i had a look!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Found this 43mm Seagull powered 'Time Flies' diver: looks neat! 



Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

When i see the price of some microbrands i understand why AE is still going on


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I am now at around 30 watches. Apart from a Tissot, a Seiko, a Swiss Military Hanowa and a Sea-gull the rest are true Ali watches (even though I bought the Sea-gull from Ali).
I have never spent more than ~130 euros in Ali which for the unlucky times I got stopped in customs the total price went to the ~160 euro mark (practically all were purchased during big sales). Apart from a Sugess panda chronograph lemon I got, I have never really faced any major trouble. Even the Sugess after the partial refund I am OK with since the defects are not utility related (the text on the dial is dark blue instead of black and the chronometer text is very faint red, while the movement runs +45 s - I will try to regulate it a bit).
The watches that were above the 100 euro mark, I could have easily paid 250 euros from a physical shop in the EU a few years back and be really happy about them. No complaints quality-wise and you can wear them daily without any issues. The two watches I wear most are the Steeldive bronze pilot (albeit with a new aged black leather strap) and the BB58 Pagani homage and they are simply great for what they offer and have no complaints whatsoever. I see the increased quality in a San Martin, but it doesn't make me want to get it.
So, apart from 5-8 watches the rest I enjoy wearing them RARELY. I love my flieger (44mm) but I don't wear it more than once a month. I wouldn't find any added value to get a more expensive one than the Parnis with the hand winding movement. I always wanted to check out AP royal oak, PP nautilus or a PP aquanaught because I would never be able to afford them. The Didun, the LGXIGE and the Speck&Sohne are simply great to wear a few times a year costing roughly ~50 euros so I am happy about them. Some Tag Heuers are also nice to wear a few times a year (an autavia bronze/green which is made in rose gold by Pagani, the black PVD aquaracer from pagani again) and are ok for the 60-80 euro mark. Same goes for Omega and Rolex homages as well. 
The first chinese watches I got (tevise and the like) for below 30 euros are crap and wasted money but even as such, I have enjoyed wearing around 10 times in total the 12 euro Hublot Classic Fusion homage by jaragar. So even cheap watches can have a use - it scratched a small itch of how it would look like on my wrist.
Also I have over 60 different straps/natos/perlons/canvas/bracelets to play around. A nice hobby but I am one of the lucky ones that was never drawn into expensive watches territory. My initial pot that started back in the day when the chinese homages were a "decision support tool" is now big enough to buy a range of omegas, tudors even second hand rolexes etc. But I would be really upset if I put a dint on the bezel of a real tudor black bay bronze, while the one I got on my parnis I simply like to wear smiling when I see it.

Now it is more of when I will get enough time to enjoy the ones I have versus getting new ones. I am down to 1 or 2 new watches per year and that's it. Buying only on big sales saves the day because I have stopped spontaneous purchases - ok there are some spontaneous ones during sales when coupons stack up, but even these are much less than what I would have bought if the prices were the same any day.

In other hobbies I have I opt for going into higher price points and makes me feel well. For the watches I am fortunate enough to be content and really happy with what I have!!!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Akirafur said:


> Small rant, so please skip ahead if not interested.
> This is based from a really good video Dave, from _Just the Watch_, recently did about the true cost of homage watches.
> There seems to be a watch purchaser who is becoming more prevalent. The flipper.
> They buy, never intending to wear, it is just to make a buck.
> ...





HoustonReal said:


> I disagree with Dave on several points in that video, like a Steeldive SD1970 is inferior in quality and finishing to the Seiko Willard reissue, or that the major brands don't copy designs, like the AliExpress brands.


Dave (Just The Watch) was homage vs microbrands. The dimensions are different from homage vs luxury knockoffs.

I'm thinking this in the context of a Tisell GMT purchase I just made (@Jugsy , I'm sorry, I said I wouldn't Best of Ali-Xpress? but the 116710LN homage got the better of me. The wife said I can wear it to staycation, for want of a use case!)


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/jr0hnl

I don't blame flippers - I can't, I helped them by helping them purchase Rolexes in my pursuit of miles to fund my family's HK-Australia travel (a flipper arranges a trade with insiders in a AD, I buy them using my high mile earn cards and burn a face quota for a quarter, sometimes paying a markup disguised as a "service fee" as well, then sell to the for flipper around the corner, even for a small loss as comp for the rebate he forgone to let me spend on my cards). Plus paying fair value is in line with my purchasing habits - I bought PDA phones second hand (though not iPhones), and my Omega and Grand Seiko are both second hand discontinued lines (side benefit of avoiding negotiation of a discount with a AD).

But the genuine article is just too stratmospheric.
Not that I can't pay it (if I stretched). But having made the cash outlay, what do I do with it? I can't wear it to work - I don't want to wear such a FU in your face watch to my bosses (not just yet...). I can't travel with it (yes Travel GMT will be great from a functional POV, but not from a travel safety POV. I won't even wear this watch around Sydney!).
I can wear it on weekends but I can't customise it (with the Omega AT, I had the centre links brushed on receipt. I don't care about effect on resale value).

The Tisell homage has most of the problems of the genuine article wrt work or travel. It's got the advantage of already brushed bracelets so I don't have to develop anxiety whether to brush centre links or not to brush centre links. Perhaps put it this way - it's going to be a great beater watch if I'm getting around town not expecting to run into people I know.

And it's a wonderful product for the price - at least my last one (Kermit submariner) was. The only complaints I had were 1) maybe the Miyota wobble does get to me and 2) wearing a homage that looks too much like the genuine article - NSFW or travel. It's not going to compete with the 116710LN or even the AT but it's not seeking to - it's the watch I want to bang against the table edge in the study (which I did with the AT and cringed more than I did for this year's flu shot).


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Found this 43mm Seagull powered 'Time Flies' diver: looks neat!
> 
> 
> 
> Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com


I have this one in my cart (I'm addicted to bronze) but I have no idea how it looks in real life. Aliexpress sellers have a PhD in Photoshop....


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

mougino said:


> Found this 43mm Seagull powered 'Time Flies' diver: looks neat!
> 
> 
> 
> Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com


I wonder if this is just a thin plate of bronze? ...... or ..... is the bezel and crown solid CuSn8 ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> I just received the 1963 Pilot Quartz.
> 
> It is advertised as 40 mm wide, 10 mm thick and with sapphire crystal.
> 
> ...


Thanks for taking one for the team

non-SS case, mineral, Chinese movement with plastic gears, 43mm ...yikes. I’d say even at 50% off that’s just too much BS in the listing. Hate it when sellers do that, and glad you went for the (partial) refund.

Even on AliExpress, brand matters. 

P.S. those double VAT shenanigans are getting out of hand, I thought it was just Springy’s Czech customs that ripped people off.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Just arrived today. Very impressed with the quality. Super smooth rotating bezel, silky crown operation (perhaps best of my collection), real fully articulating beads of rice bracelet that is perfectly finished, good clasp. Perfect alignment and fast shipping to USA from Seestern Mechanical Dive Watch store. 
My only jiggle is that the snti-reflective isn't the best, but due to the high contrast dial, it hardly matters.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> Just arrived today. Very impressed with the quality. Super smooth rotating bezel, silky crown operation (perhaps best of my collection), real fully articulating beads of rice bracelet that is perfectly finished, good clasp. My only jiggle is that the snti-reflective isn't the best, but due to the high contrast dial, it hardly matters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. Do you know if this is the thinner v2 (reportedly about 12.5mm thick)? Seestern themselves say that v2 is thinner, but I haven't seen any real world user verification of that yet.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks fantastic. Do you know if this is the thinner v2 (reportedly about 12.5mm thick)? Seestern themselves say that v2 is thinner, but I haven't seen any real world user verification of that yet.


I think it's the v1 cause of the date no centered 
It's in the basket for 11/11, v1 or v2, very nice watch!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks fantastic. Do you know if this is the thinner v2 (reportedly about 12.5mm thick)? Seestern themselves say that v2 is thinner, but I haven't seen any real world user verification of that yet.


This is V1. I ordered it as soon as it came out, but have been away and just collected my mail today. Truthfully, if it hadn't been pointed out by YouTubers, I wouldn't have noticed the slightly offset date. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

mleok said:


> I’ve watched Dave’s video, and having gotten a lot of watches from microbrands, I’m not actually sure any of his points truly explain the substantial price differentials, except for the markup that Western based microbrands add to the process. The vast majority of the demand for microbrands are driven by copied designs as well, and the same economies of scale and often poor customer support also apply to these microbrands.
> 
> The San Martins I’ve owned are truly better built than just about any microband watch that I’ve owned, as I’ve said before, they are the only affordable watches that have remained on their OEM bracelet, because the precision with which these are manufactured do put other affordables (and some less affordables) to shame. As for QC standards, Seiko is hardly a poster child for that…
> 
> The unspoken truth to it all is that Japan and Switzerland got their start in watchmaking and manufacturing by exactly the same low cost copy cat manufacturing that China is now known for.


I’m quoting this post in particular, but would love to hear from anyone. Where’s Heimdallr in relation to San Martin when it comes to build quality? I’m happy with my Steeldives but think my Heimdallrs are just a little better.

Sadly, my Steeldives have better lume.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

I can't speak to Steeldive vs Heimdallr (did you mean Steeldive where you wrote San Martin)

In case you meant what you wrote then I can speak to San Martin vs Heimdallr.
From a pure manufacturing standpoint San Martin is equal to or better than Heimdallr.
San Martin puts in designs that lets it show off its manufacturing prowess, e.g. San Martin puts in screw links that are completely flush on the bracelet where Heimdallr uses push pins.

I like Heimdallr's designs better. Unfornately they don't have a lot of models for me to choose from.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I can't speak to Steeldive vs Heimdallr (did you mean Steeldive where you wrote San Martin)
> 
> In case you meant what you wrote then I can speak to San Martin vs Heimdallr.
> From a pure manufacturing standpoint San Martin is equal to or better than Heimdallr.
> ...


I was asking about San Martin vs Heimdallr because I’ve never seen a San Martin in person. But I have both Steeldive and Heimdaller Watches, and there’s a difference to me. Heimdallr is slightly better made to my eyes. 

So I was curious to know how SM compares. 

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

IRT the double VAT you guys from Europe are getting caught with, I wonder what's wrong with your system vs the Australian GST we have to pay via AliExpress. I don't think any Australians ever get stung for paying GST twice. I'm guessing maybe it's because our laws are more directed at the business rather than the consumer?

Businesses that meet the registration threshold of A$75,000 in sales to Australia per year will need to:

register for GST
charge GST on sales of low value imported goods (unless they are GST-free)
lodge returns to the ATO.


Therefore consumers don't have the option not to pay the tax at checkout when the vendor meets the conditions listed above. It also reads as though the ATO would be coming after the business rather than the consumer to recover the owed GST if the businesses tried to avoid paying it to the ATO. So I assume you are getting F'd because as a single consumer you are not a big fish.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> [...] so I assume you are getting F'd because as a single consumer you are not a big fish.


Same assumption.
If our Customs can ask VAT twice and the poor schmucks have no way to escalate, it's all gravy for them.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Same assumption.
> If our Customs can ask VAT twice and the poor schmucks have no way to escalate, it's all gravy for them.


Yeah, where I live there used to be an appeal process (where you could send additional evidence, and ask them to reconsider) but that has been eliminated now. The decision on VAT and customs duty is final. They say this is because the process has been "streamlined" and is mostly electronic, rather than direct contact between buyer and customs staff. Frustratingly, you can no longer refuse delivery of the item either. All of this "streamlining" means that I have bought very few new watches, and have been buying used watches from other collectors within the EU instead.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

27.01US $ 27% OFF|Men New Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Stainless Steel Luxury Red Yellow Sky Blue Green Colorful Rainbow Dial 41mm Fashion Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I'm guessing maybe it's because our laws are more directed at the business rather than the consumer?


I wonder what happens when an overseas business selling to Australia decides to be uncooperative? Hard to intercept packages at the border because they're sent from a myriad of senders.

Worse case Australia will have to adopt Europe-like receiver-based enforcement.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

This whole VAT thing ia a major pita. 

I've not been billed with double vat, but I shy away from small purchases on platforms which doesn't pay vat for you. 
Paying 30usd for a set of hands is painful enough as is. When I should pay 19% VAT + 6euro on top? Nope

Might be exactly the result the EU wanted, but I just can't get the hands / dials here instead. This stuff is either not sold over here or just not the same...


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Speaking of Heimdallr, a new model:
















US $227.82 51%OFF | HEIMDALLR Monster Men's Diving Watch 200M Waterproof automatic Sports leisure ultra luminous watch NH35








189.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Monster Men's Diving Watch 200m Waterproof Automatic Sports Leisure Ultra Luminous Watch Nh35 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I wonder what happens when an overseas business selling to Australia decides to be uncooperative? Hard to intercept packages at the border because they're sent from a myriad of senders.
> 
> Worse case Australia will have to adopt Europe-like receiver-based enforcement.



*Businesses that don't do the right thing*
Serious consequences, such as interest, penalties and potential prosecution can apply if you:
deliberately fail to register for GST when you need to
intentionally fail to report, or consistently under-report, your tax obligations
conspire with others to evade or avoid tax obligations
intentionally do not meet your tax obligations.
*Consequences for non-compliance*
The compliance treatments we use vary according to the type of behaviour you exhibit. We group business behaviours into categories and apply an appropriate approach to each of those categories.
If you choose not to comply with the law, the Commissioner of Taxation can take actions including:
registering you for GST
imposing an additional 75% administrative penalty, which then becomes legally payable
intercepting funds from Australia that are destined for you
registering the debt in a court in your country
requesting the taxation authority in your country to recover the debt on our behalf.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Poerger said:


> This whole VAT thing ia a major pita.
> 
> I've not been billed with double vat, but I shy away from small purchases on platforms which doesn't pay vat for you.
> Paying 30usd for a set of hands is painful enough as is. When I should pay 19% VAT + 6euro on top? Nope
> ...


Taxing johnny foreigner is always going to be politically popular.
Australia is thinking of new ways to tax expats, too (anyone who's left Australia but still have citizenship/residency _and_ property).

Eventually everyone's going to need an onshore warehouse.
It might not be all bad, maybe the warehouses will handle returns too.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

konax said:


> Speaking of Heimdallr, a new model:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That red dial one is compellingly sharp.

Too bad this new model is freaking enormous, though. "45.5mm without crown"?

Went from "Whoa, look at this!" to "Sigh . . . Next" in a matter of about 10 seconds.

Always a rollercoaster ride, this pursuit.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> That red dial one is compellingly sharp.
> 
> Too bad this new model is freaking enormous, though. "45.5mm without crown"?
> 
> ...


It is smaller than the Grand Seiko that it's homaging though


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

percysmith said:


> I wonder what happens when an overseas business selling to Australia decides to be uncooperative? Hard to intercept packages at the border because they're sent from a myriad of senders.
> 
> Worse case Australia will have to adopt Europe-like receiver-based enforcement.


As @Jugsy says, merchants have to register if they do over the threshold of business with Australian customers. So, eBay, Amazon and a lot of others have to collect the GST (equiv. VAT) up front.

But if the consumer buys from an unregistered merchant it is the customer who gets dinged for the GST... ...BUT only if the value of the import is AU $1000 or higher. So make a purchase under $1000 and no GST (unless you've bought via eBay, Amazon, etc in which you will have had to pay it when placing the order anyway.)

Why the $1000 threshold; 'cos it costs more to collect the GST (which is only 10%) than would be collected for lower value purchases. This is the bit I don't understand about the experience in France and Czechia; surely it must be costing the authorities more to keep collecting the double payment than they are collecting!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> 27.01US $ 27% OFF|Men New Automatic Self Wind Mechanical Stainless Steel Luxury Red Yellow Sky Blue Green Colorful Rainbow Dial 41mm Fashion Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I bought the yellow and blue versions of that watch. Not bad for such a low price if you can tolerate the fussy operation of the screw down crown. The yellow dial looks more like light orange to me.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> This is the bit I don't understand about the experience in *France *and Czechia; surely it must be costing the authorities more to keep collecting the double payment than they are collecting!


French have form in spending public money to prop up employment (Wine Lake The greatest political speech, by Jim Hacker, MP « Jack Yan: the Persuader Blog )


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

tcl said:


> I bought the yellow and blue versions of that watch. Not bad for such a low price if you can tolerate the fussy operation of the screw down crown. The yellow dial looks more like light orange to me.


What is the movement in these?


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> As @Jugsy says, merchants have to register if they do over the threshold of business with Australian customers. So, eBay, Amazon and a lot of others have to collect the GST (equiv. VAT) up front.
> 
> But if the consumer buys from an unregistered merchant it is the customer who gets dinged for the GST... ...BUT only if the value of the import is AU $1000 or higher. So make a purchase under $1000 and no GST (unless you've bought via eBay, Amazon, etc in which you will have had to pay it when placing the order anyway.)
> 
> Why the $1000 threshold; 'cos it costs more to collect the GST (which is only 10%) than would be collected for lower value purchases.


I think that's what happens with eBay if you are UK resident buying in from abroad. I've noticed my small value purchases from Russia etc. get the VAT automatically added, but I read it that if >£150 then eBay doesn't add the tax, it gets applied at customs. I've not tried anything above that value yet so can anyone confirm that?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> This is the bit I don't understand about the experience in France and Czechia; surely it must be costing the authorities more to keep collecting the double payment than they are collecting!


Disclaimer: the double-VAT illegally collected actually makes up for our Custom officer salaries


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Seestern can't seem to manage to get the date wheel right on their 62mas, now it sits too low + (rough spots in the bezel action, which makes it harder to turn at some points + rubber strap is a major flaw: toooooo long)


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> What is the movement in these?


The case back is solid so I can't see the movement and there is no writing on the case back specifying that. Given the price I assume it's the least expensive self winding movement they could find. I bought it with the idea that I would throw it away without any regrets if it wasn't to my liking.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

tcl said:


> The case back is solid so I can't see the movement and there is no writing on the case back specifying that. Given the price I assume it's the least expensive self winding movement they could find. I bought it with the idea that I would throw it away without any regrets if it wasn't to my liking.


Cool,does the crown have a "ghost date" position?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Disclaimer: the double-VAT illegally collected actually makes up for our Custom officer salaries


I didn't realize that you live in Kanukistan Nicholas 🤣
Glad we're not alone....


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Reading all the posts about sales got me wondering if I'd been a bit premature buying the San Martin 'carved' bronze watch (below). Apparently, in the sale it costs $50 (Aussie) more than I paid for it less than 1 month ago...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

another_shawn said:


> I was asking about San Martin vs Heimdallr because I’ve never seen a San Martin in person. But I have both Steeldive and Heimdaller Watches, and there’s a difference to me. Heimdallr is slightly better made to my eyes.
> 
> So I was curious to know how SM compares.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


FWIW...San Martin >Chronos >Heimdallr >Steeldive >Adiesdive from my own experience. All of them >>> Seiko 5 🤣


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

another_shawn said:


> I’m quoting this post in particular, but would love to hear from anyone. Where’s Heimdallr in relation to San Martin when it comes to build quality? I’m happy with my Steeldives but think my Heimdallrs are just a little better.
> 
> Sadly, my Steeldives have better lume.


I've never handled a Heimdallr but I'd say San Martin is definitely nicer than the Addiesdive/Steeldive I've had (Willards all around). The lume on the SM is also just as good as the Steeldive.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ipse said:


> I didn't realize that you live in Kanukistan Nicholas 🤣
> Glad we're not alone....


there are many of us, just quietly enjoying the forum, as is our want


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

another_shawn said:


> I was asking about San Martin vs Heimdallr because I’ve never seen a San Martin in person. But I have both Steeldive and Heimdaller Watches, and there’s a difference to me. Heimdallr is slightly better made to my eyes.
> 
> So I was curious to know how SM compares.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


While I love and have both, San Martin is a half notch above Heimdallr in terms of build quality. Here's my Heimdallr MM300 which sports a ST-2130---clearly, the equal to Seiko quality if you ask me. Probably a notch above since it has real sapphire crystal w/AR coating and a high beat movement. Finishing on the Heimdallr is superb. The only 2 negatives are the pressed clasp ala Seiko and the lack of artwork on the case back or crown. Oh, in spite of this photo, the bezel (ceramic insert unlike my Blumo) lines up perfectly unlike most Seiko's and has a very precise/crisp feel. Thought I'd include the SM Subby simply to show it's high quality build as a cursory comparison. As you can see, both are great but SM tends to put in a few extras that ups the value content as well as the price. You really cannot go wrong w/either brand which I feel are easily comparable in terms of quality w/most micro brands. And, while we're at it, let's throw in a micro brand also for comparison's sake.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Reading all the posts about sales got me wondering if I'd been a bit premature buying the San Martin 'carved' bronze watch (below). Apparently, in the sale it costs $50 (Aussie) more than I paid for it less than 1 month ago...
> 
> View attachment 16214214


I've also grown skeptical of Ali sales. Only way to really know is to see a historic price chart, which I believe some websites do. 

However, if you get some of the red coupons and maybe some other type of coupons, I still think most products should end up cheaper than normal. That's what I've found in the past, at least.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> Cool,does the crown have a "ghost date" position?


Just winding and time setting unless my fingers aren't sensitive enough to detect another position.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

tcl said:


> Just winding and time setting unless my fingers aren't sensitive enough to detect another position.


Nice!


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

john_marston said:


> I've also grown skeptical of Ali sales. Only way to really know is to see a historic price chart, which I believe some websites do.
> 
> However, if you get some of the red coupons and maybe some other type of coupons, I still think most products should end up cheaper than normal. That's what I've found in the past, at least.


Trying to figure out when it's cheapest to buy on AE is like nailing jelly(o) to the wall. I think you just need to pay what you think is right for you and then never look again!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Theses are also sold with a box and papers but they cost more









143.3US $ |PAULAREIS Brand Waterproof New Men Business Mechanical Wristwatch Stainless Steel Man Luminous Sport Watches Automatic Watch men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Indiglo92 said:


> What is the movement in these?


Here's the movement V1-----amazing they can fit it in there!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


> Theses are also sold with a box and papers but they cost more
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At one time you could order a Paulareis box alone for $2.99. Not sure if you still can.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

New Addies: 
















40mm diameter, 46mm lug to lug, 12mm thick

US $243.27 69%OFF | Addiesdive Diver Men Watch AD2105 Leather Strap NH35 Automatic Mechanical Black Fire Pattern Dial C3 Luminous 200M Waterproof








164.72US $ 71% OFF|Addiesdive Luxury Men Watch Ad2105 Leather Strap Nh35 Movement Automatic Mechanical Fire Pattern Dial C3 Lume 200m Dive Orologi - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest review is live.

San Martins vintage sub SN006-G


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

alec_kojro said:


> Seestern can't seem to manage to get the date wheel right on their 62mas, now it sits too low + (rough spots in the bezel action, which makes it harder to turn at some points + rubber strap is a major flaw: toooooo long)
> View attachment 16214056


Would you still recommend getting a Seestern 62mas or is it better to go for something else? Maybe wait out till they fix all these minor hiccups, but the devil is in the details.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

playmate said:


> Would you still recommend getting a Seestern 62mas or is it better to go for something else? Maybe wait out till they fix all these minor hiccups, but the devil is in the details.


I'm not saying he isn't telling the truth, but I've had a few people comment to me that V2 fixed all the issues. nobody else has mentioned misalignment of the date to me. sounds like he just got a dud on more than one spot, which is unfortunate.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

konax said:


> New Addies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing this one....but why is it so expensive? they sell the same case with different dials for like $120...then this comes out and its $190? very weird.
it does look really awesome, though. I'm glad they got the handsize sorted on this model, it looks great!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> I'm not saying he isn't telling the truth, but I've had a few people comment to me that V2 fixed all the issues. nobody else has mentioned misalignment of the date to me. sounds like he just got a dud on more than one spot, which is unfortunate.


I highly doubt they've positioned it too low. Looks more like that date wheel has started to engage the following day to me.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

konax said:


> New Addies:


I like that the texture of the dial is reflected in the strap. If I was in the market for a nice dive watch this would be in the running. I might put this on the list.


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

I would not recommend "_Paulareis_" - dreadful quality (even wish "replicas" are more refined). 
My mistake chasing the cheapest NTTD homage led me to this brand on Ali. 
*Yuuuge *disappointment.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I bought this AddiesDive last year, when they first came out. I've been nothing but impressed with it. It has become one of my favorite watches to wear, even compared with much more expensive watches.

The build quality is good, bezel operation & alignment is top notch and has smooth crown operation.

It's probably my most legible dial, great lume, plus a timing bezel. Oh, the strap is super comfy.

Don't hesitate on an AddiesDive if the aesthetics please you!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Another +1 for Addiesdive for the price they’re pretty exceptional. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenningKC (Mar 29, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> I'm not saying he isn't telling the truth, but I've had a few people comment to me that V2 fixed all the issues. nobody else has mentioned misalignment of the date to me. sounds like he just got a dud on more than one spot, which is unfortunate.


NorwegianDweller here. It might very well be that I got a bad batch, absolutely. By all means, it's a fantastic watch for $179, so even with a misaligned date I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one. It should also be noted that the photo I took was taken from a low angle, making it seem like parts of the datefont was hidden under the aperture - it really isn't that bad.



Jugsy said:


> I highly doubt they've positioned it too low. Looks more like that date wheel has started to engage the following day to me.


It was set to 10:10, in the morning, so that's not it, unfortunately. It is sitting quite low in the aperture, no matter what hour of the day.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

konax said:


> New Addies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This Addies looks great. However, I doubt it is really the claimed 12mm with the Seiko movement and bulbous case back. Looks like a decent mod base. Anyone know the dial size? Addies larger version of this watch has a larger dial size than the usual 28.5mm. Lastly, is this watch similar to any Vaer watches like the larger one?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

@marruciic said:


> I would not recommend "_Paulareis_" - dreadful quality (even wish "replicas" are more refined).
> My mistake chasing the cheapest NTTD homage led me to this brand on Ali.
> *Yuuuge *disappointment.


I purchased three different models of theirs. The first two were terrible but the most recent model I bought was acceptable for the asking price in my opinion. I recently received it so I have no idea about its durability though.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

konax said:


> New Addies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Total "Heck, Yeah!". Once this goes down in price eventually, I am buying for sure. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I think we've all seen metal cases, that turn your *Casio GA-2100 "CasiOak"*, into an even closer AP Royal Oak homage, but this was a new one on me.









49.99US $ 50% OFF|DIY Accessories Watch Strap+Bezel Steel Replacement Band for Casio G Shock GA 2100 3rd Generation Royal Oak Mod for GA 2110|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com















What if instead, you wanted to turn it into a dive watch?






New High-quality Stainless Steel Bezel Case Metal Watch Strap For Casio G-shock Ga-2100 Replacement Accessories - Buy Ga2100 Case,Ga2100 Mod,Ga2100 Metal Product on Alibaba.com


New High-quality Stainless Steel Bezel Case Metal Watch Strap For Casio G-shock Ga-2100 Replacement Accessories - Buy Ga2100 Case,Ga2100 Mod,Ga2100 Metal Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

tcl said:


> The case back is solid so I can't see the movement and there is no writing on the case back specifying that. Given the price I assume it's the least expensive self winding movement they could find. I bought it with the idea that I would throw it away without any regrets if it wasn't to my liking.


The case is alloy, which kills it for me, before we start into the movement. I would suspect it contains a Tongji-based automatic (2650Z), since that is what they use in their other cheap automatic models.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> there are many of us, just quietly enjoying the forum, as is our want


I meant "us, those getting screwed without recourse by the gubernmint "...I know the Force is strong here with the Kanukistan contingent


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Anyone by chance own one of these & can give their 2 cents on quality , fit & finish .. in a perfect world maybe have a 7.5" wrist accompanied with a wrist shot or 2 maybe even a much appreciated lume shot ... after typing this all out it would seem I'm looking for a unicorn LOL but stranger things have occurred... thanks in advance 

1st year of doing the 11.11 ... kinda wished instead of having everyone having all their orders all stacked up and being up all on the same sale day which will also mean all similarly being shipped out within similar dates , that a few of the bigger stores would just offer/ process out their 11.11 sale price & accept early orders.


Ps part 2 ... has anyone tipped their toe on St. Martin's original design watch ? Thing kind of looks like a roman Coliseum thing with lots of screw heads but those lugs ends get points for being original. Just wondering if people are supporting them offering original designs 

























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Poerger said:


> This whole VAT thing ia a major pita.
> 
> I've not been billed with double vat, but I shy away from small purchases on platforms which doesn't pay vat for you.
> Paying 30usd for a set of hands is painful enough as is. When I should pay 19% VAT + 6euro on top? Nope
> ...


Sounds like a business opportunity to me. I know that there are Ali importers in the UK and I got my Pagani Design watch for a whopping $10 extra through Amazon (and to my door in 5 days for free not 5 weeks).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone by chance own one of these & can give their 2 cents on quality , fit & finish .. in a perfect world maybe have a 7.5" wrist accompanied with a wrist shot or 2 maybe even a much appreciated lume shot ... after typing this all out it would seem I'm looking for a unicorn LOL but stranger things have occurred... thanks in advance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't have one, but San Martin has one of the best reputations for quality and finishing in this thread. Panerai watches tend to have specifications that make them sound huge, but usually they wear OK for someone with your wrist size. It all comes down to personal preference. Even if someone has an average size wrist, they may just prefer a smaller or larger than standard watch.

For some people, the measurements of a Capt. Willard homage would frighten them away, since it has an almost 44mm case width. These watches actually wear smaller, because the Lug-to-Lug (LTL), is just under 47mm, and the case tapers in at the bottom. Similarly, PAM watches tend to wear a bit smaller than specs would indicate, but they do come on wide, 24mm straps, so YMMV. Like the Willard, the PAM cases taper in at the bottom. The watch will look bigger on your wrist than it feels.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

johnmichael said:


> Here's the movement V1-----amazing they can fit it in there!
> View attachment 16214351


Wow, same as the “engine” in that $2000 Chinese car they’re planning to sell here. Nothing if not versatile!


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

playmate said:


> Would you still recommend getting a Seestern 62mas or is it better to go for something else? Maybe wait out till they fix all these minor hiccups, but the devil is in the details.


I would wait till they fix everything


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

another_shawn said:


> I was asking about San Martin vs Heimdallr because I’ve never seen a San Martin in person. But I have both Steeldive and Heimdaller Watches, and there’s a difference to me. Heimdallr is slightly better made to my eyes.
> 
> So I was curious to know how SM compares.
> 
> Thanks for the info!


I have watches from all three companies. San Martin is the highest quality, Heimdallr is in the middle and Steeldive (and Addiesdive) would be at the bottom.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

About double VAT victims. What if folks decide to gang up with fellow countrymen and tweet your local postal and tax authorities, and tag some newspaper and politicians? I mean, Twitter worked just fine with metoo movement 🤔

Just done food for thought.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bearwithwatch said:


> About double VAT victims. What if folks decide to gang up with fellow countrymen and tweet your local postal and tax authorities, and tag some newspaper and politicians? I mean, Twitter worked just fine with metoo movement
> 
> Just done food for thought.


Before we had Twitter, we used this in my country: it worked pretty fine too


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

How did I miss the *WatchUSeek* store on AliExpress? Good prices on the V1 Tactical Frog, and other great *prodcuts*.



AliExpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Indiglo92 said:


>


Proving that you can do watch reviews, even if you know nothing about watches!

It's a super, high quality watch (with an alloy case and a Tongji automatic).


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

I couldn't resist. Mine was even cheaper due to discount some accumulated coins on it.









Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> How did I miss the *WatchUSeek* store on AliExpress? Good prices on the V1 Tactical Frog, and other great *prodcuts*.
> 
> 
> 
> AliExpress.com


Is it affiliated with the forum? I’d like to know before relating my experience with the store.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Is it affiliated with the forum? I’d like to know before relating my experience with the store.


IIRC it is not


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

frogles said:


> specs are not so detailed
> any idea of diameter?


The Nakzen Roman numeral watch SL4115G just arrived and I measured it. The dial diameter is 41mm. It also arrived with a dead battery. It takes an SR626SW aka 377 battery and it came to life after I replaced it. I think this watch may be a bit too large for my taste so I may donate it to a local non-profit thrift shop.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Steeldive makes a Datejust now:
















39mm and 13mm thick.

US $153.13 75%OFF | 2021 New Arrival STEELDIVE Men's NH35 Automatic 200m Waterproof Luminous Sapphire Tuna Date Stainless Steel Diving Watch SD1933








498.0US $ |2021 New Arrival STEELDIVE Men's NH35 Automatic 200m Waterproof Luminous Sapphire Tuna Date Stainless Steel Diving Watch SD1933|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

tcl said:


> The Nakzen Roman numeral watch SL4115G just arrived and I measured it. The dial diameter is 41mm. It also arrived with a dead battery. It takes an SR626SW aka 377 battery and it came to life after I replaced it. I think this watch may be a bit too large for my taste so I may donate it to a local non-profit thrift shop.
> View attachment 16216194


looks nice though...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> Proving that you can do watch reviews, even if you know nothing about watches!
> 
> It's a super, high quality watch (with an alloy case and a Tongji automatic).
> View attachment 16215821


There are many such channels. I love it when some yahoo on YouTube gets MANY facts wrong but says them with total conviction!! There’s one that if I were in college I’d make it a drinking game to drink every time he’s wrong. Of course, I’d never actually finish watching any of his videos…..


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Proving that you can do watch reviews, even if you know nothing about watches!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol,which is worse: a super, high quality watch (with an alloy case and a Tongji automatic) Or a a super, high quality watch (with an alloy case and a Sunon Quartz)?


----------



## ^Gurthang54 (Oct 5, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


> Lol,which is worse: a super, high quality watch (with an alloy case and a Tongji automatic) Or a a super, high quality watch (with an alloy case and a Sunon Quartz)?


So THAT'S what Homer is saying....'Honmina, Honmina...."


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

^Gurthang54 said:


> So THAT'S what Homer is saying....'Honmina, Honmina...."


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Elston Gunn said:


> Is it affiliated with the forum? I’d like to know before relating my experience with the store.


Was it from hell or a dream? Not sure why you would hold back either way though as clearly as a store it seems to be hovering around the 86% reviewing status.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> How did I miss the *WatchUSeek* store on AliExpress? Good prices on the V1 Tactical Frog, and other great *prodcuts*.
> 
> 
> 
> AliExpress.com


Don't confuse this shop with the Official WUS shop or the Official.Factory WUS store or the Official WUS Warehousese store..........


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Tjcdas said:


> Don't confuse this shop with the Official WUS shop or the Official.Factory WUS store or the Official WUS Warehousese store..........


You mean my WUS Premium Member 50% off discount won’t work?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


>


I wonder whether the OP41 homage is any good. I think it supposedly has alloy case and not stainless steel.

I want the real OP41 but getting one at MSRP is harder than finding a unicorn in NYC.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Elston Gunn said:


> Is it affiliated with the forum? I’d like to know before relating my experience with the store.


I believe it's being dealt with by WUS.




alec_kojro said:


> Seestern can't seem to manage to get the date wheel right on their 62mas, now it sits too low + (rough spots in the bezel action, which makes it harder to turn at some points + rubber strap is a major flaw: toooooo long)
> View attachment 16214056


By the way, Fiftyfour has a $20 off code on its website and if you upload a picture on Instagram once the watch arrives, they refund you $30. If the Seestern v2 still has QC issues then the Fiftyfour suddenly becomes a more reasonable purchase, even considering the steep price tag.




Ipse said:


> FWIW...San Martin >Chronos >Heimdallr >Steeldive >Adiesdive from my own experience. All of them >>> Seiko 5 🤣


Huh, I thought Steeldive = Addiesdive, I even remember some people receiving an Addiesdive when buying a Steeldive Willard.



MAD777 said:


> I bought this AddiesDive last year, when they first came out. I've been nothing but impressed with it. It has become one of my favorite watches to wear, even compared with much more expensive watches.
> 
> The build quality is good, bezel operation & alignment is top notch and has smooth crown operation.
> 
> ...


Just thought I'd mention that the case and bezel look the same _extremely_ similar to a watch by certain American company around the $500 mark. Sure it has a better movement but the Addiesdive is still a much better value proposition.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

ronkatct said:


> I wonder whether the OP41 homage is any good. ......


It only takes about $25 to find out. The case has some heft. I dislike the crown operation. It is sometimes a pain to get it to start threading when you try to screw it down. It also takes more force than it should to pull it out to the time setting position. These issues apply to the two examples that I received. Additionally, when I wind them I can feel the winding action occurring on one them but not on the other. I have no idea about how durable they will be over time.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Too bad Halloween is behind us:








€ 16,25 46%OFF | SKMEI Men's Quartz Skull Watch








18.26US $ 35% OFF|Skmei Men's Quartz Skull Watch Men Stainless Steel Skeleton Creative Watches Male Clock Waterproof Wristwatch Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ronkatct said:


> I wonder whether the OP41 homage is any good. I think it supposedly has alloy case and not stainless steel.
> 
> I want the real OP41 but getting one at MSRP is harder than finding a unicorn in NYC.


If I wanted to try a cheap homage I wouldn't get a Paulareis, I'd get at least a Bliger or a Parnis w/ steel case & Japanese movt:

€ 77,97 30%OFF | 36mm/39mm BLIGER Sapphire Crystal MIYOTA 8215 Automatic Japan Mens Watch Luminous Index Polish Bezel Brushed Oyster Bracelet








72.8US $ 30% OFF|36mm Bliger Blue Orange Sapphire Glass Japan Miyota 8215 Automatic Movement Mens Watch Luminius Hands Polish Oyster Bracelet - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













€ 108,29 15%OFF | 39.5mm PARNIS Sapphire Orange dial jubilee date Miyota 8215 Automatic movement Men's Watch








101.15US $ 15% OFF|Parnis 39.5mm sapphire Orange dial jubilee sapphire date Miyota 8215 Automatic movement Men's Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

The day wouldn't feel complete if we didn't get another new Pagani, this time a Aqua Terra chronograph. Supposedly 40mm and 12mm thick, VK63 powered.

US $110.69 80%OFF | 2021 New PAGANI Design Top Brand Men's Sports Quartz Watches Sapphire Stainless Steel Waterproof Chronograph Luxury Reloj Hombre








449.95US $ |2021 New Pagani Design Top Brand Men's Sports Quartz Watches Sapphire Stainless Steel Waterproof Chronograph Luxury Reloj Hombre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

ronkatct said:


> I wonder whether the OP41 homage is any good. I think it supposedly has alloy case and not stainless steel.
> 
> I want the real OP41 but getting one at MSRP is harder than finding a unicorn in NYC.





ronkatct said:


> I wonder whether the OP41 homage is any good. I think it supposedly has alloy case and not stainless steel.
> 
> I want the real OP41 but getting one at MSRP is harder than finding a unicorn in NYC.


I had a real one that I bought from a Rolex AD but I don't have it anymore(don't ask why)).


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Scbr24 said:


> I believe it's being dealt with by WUS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I already mentioned a certain micro brand called Vaer. It’s been mentioned quite a few times in the thread since it’s pretty recognisable

Also, I do remember people getting an Addies watch when they ordered a SD. But I haven’t heard of cases in this thread for over a year.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

konax said:


> The day wouldn't feel complete if we didn't get another new Pagani, this time a Aqua Terra chronograph. Supposedly 40mm and 12mm thick, VK63 powered.
> 
> US $110.69 80%OFF | 2021 New PAGANI Design Top Brand Men's Sports Quartz Watches Sapphire Stainless Steel Waterproof Chronograph Luxury Reloj Hombre
> 
> ...


They finally posted a non-Photoshoped image.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> I had a real one that I bought from a Rolex AD but I don't have it anymore(don't ask why)).


Was it steel or an alloy case?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


> I had a real one that I bought from a Rolex AD but I don't have it anymore(don't ask why)).


Now that is what I want. Not a Paulaneis or another homage.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

tcl said:


> It only takes about $25 to find out. The case has some heft. I dislike the crown operation. It is sometimes a pain to get it to start threading when you try to screw it down. It also takes more force than it should to pull it out to the time setting position. These issues apply to the two examples that I received. Additionally, when I wind them I can feel the winding action occurring on one them but not on the other. I have no idea about how durable they will be over time.


It actually has a functioning screw down crown. I am impressed. Until the thread is stripped, screw down is good.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

mougino said:


> If I wanted to try a cheap homage I wouldn't get a Paulareis, I'd get at least a Bliger or a Parnis w/ steel case & Japanese movt:
> 
> € 77,97 30%OFF | 36mm/39mm BLIGER Sapphire Crystal MIYOTA 8215 Automatic Japan Mens Watch Luminous Index Polish Bezel Brushed Oyster Bracelet
> 
> ...


Yellow DJ is not my color of choice. I think I will wait to see if I can get an OP 41 from an AD. I may have to wait until the end of time.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

john_marston said:


> Was it steel or an alloy case?


Plastic


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Indiglo92 said:


> Plastic


...oyster-plastic? I’ll buy 5 

in other news, not sure if it was posted but these SM Tudor chronos have finally made it to Ali after some manufacturing delays. And oh boy, the quality looks nice








299.46US $ 31% OFF|San Martin Men Sports Watch 40mm Panda Bb Chronograph Retro Luxury Seagull St1901 Manual Mechanical Sapphire 10bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm really happy with the Honmin watch I got on Aliexpress.









24.49US $ 50% OFF|Honmin Luxury Brand Watch Sports Quartz Watch Men's Fashion Watches|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

^Gurthang54 said:


> So THAT'S what Homer is saying....'Honmina, Honmina...."


I finally got to see the review of the OP41 homage on a big TV. The Paulareis OP homage is positively ugly. The bezel is too thick and the indices are wrong. Also, the lume is misaligned. I am not going to tell how nice the latest OP41 looks from this terrible homage. If not for the new colors, I actually prefer the older OP39, which I think have nicer indices.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $213.63 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition








171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





AU $213.63 40%OFF | 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Wristwatch Solid Stainless Steel








171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Seems like these are becoming more common lately, two of each.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Poerger said:


> Not a fan of the 82xx line. Rotor noise, non hacking ....
> 
> Most importantly: I would buy it for modding purposes. I've no intention to do a mod on a Miyota base (clipped dial feet, non matching date window, need another handset, chance to destroy that feeble second pinion ....)


Actually good thing about using miyota 8215 is, you can upgrade to ETA 2824 with ease. Perfect case fit. But hands and dial will need to be change. Date font window is perfect fit for both.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I noticed that San Martin now only offers coupons for big spenders.

Most folks will only buy 1 or 2 watches at a time, so I am not sure who the coupons are now aimed at.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Came across this on Reddit this morning, haven't found out in AliExpress yet though. I think I'd much prefer a Steeldive OP to a Pagani and probably to a Bliger too but that Steeldive logo does overpower the dial somewhat.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

mrwomble said:


> Came across this on Reddit this morning, haven't found out in AliExpress yet though. I think I'd much prefer a Steeldive OP to a Pagani and probably to a Bliger too but that Steeldive logo does overpower the dial somewhat.


Case looks the same as Bligers (wide bezel and soft lug edges, like over polished), also notice how the rest of the bracelet is photoshopped on the endlinks. Something is fishy.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

alec_kojro said:


> Seestern can't seem to manage to get the date wheel right on their 62mas, now it sits too low + (rough spots in the bezel action, which makes it harder to turn at some points + rubber strap is a major flaw: toooooo long)
> View attachment 16214056


I find it quite interesting that you claimed to know all these new flaws as fact a couple of days ago, which would imply you own the V2 or had a source better than a single random photo (especially when making a claim such as the date wheel now sitting too low - you really can't tell that from a photo like this as you have no idea if the change of day had started to engage). But today you've created a thread on Reddit asking if anyone knows if they've fixed the issues from V1, which definitely implies you actually have no idea and in fact don't own the V2?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> Came across this on Reddit this morning, haven't found out in AliExpress yet though. I think I'd much prefer a Steeldive OP to a Pagani and probably to a Bliger too but that Steeldive logo does overpower the dial somewhat.


Yeah the logo is definitely too much on that watch


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I find this interesting, but suspicious. For about $100 USD they say you get an automatic mechanical watch that is only 6mm in thickness. Is this possible? 


105.0US $ 50% OFF|Ultra thin automatic mechanical watch men business strap watch is waterproof|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone come across a rolex explorer 1 homage which has everything brushed with no shiny surfaces???


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

MAD777 said:


> I find this interesting, but suspicious. For about $100 USD they say you get an automatic mechanical watch that is only 6mm in thickness. Is this possible?
> 
> 
> 105.0US $ 50% OFF|Ultra thin automatic mechanical watch men business strap watch is waterproof|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> ...


No way it is 6mm in real life!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

bugi said:


> No way it is 6mm in real life!


There is a photo by a buyer which shows it from the side. It is indeed thin for Ali standards, but not 6mm.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

bugi said:


> No way it is 6mm in real life!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I was sure that 6mm was a bogus dimension! Thanks guys. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

I'm looking at this watch from Bliger... the locking bezel, dial pattern and the hands look quite interesting. 

Is it a homage, or an original design?


















80.5US $ 30% OFF|New Arrival White BLIGER Brand Silver Color Automatic Men Watch Ceramic Bezel 41mm Wristwatch GMT Date Function Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rideontime said:


> I'm looking at this watch from Bliger... the locking bezel, dial pattern and the hands look quite interesting.
> 
> Is it a homage, or an original design?
> 
> ...


Blieger has a weird habit of throwing parts together and see what sticks. Sometimes it works.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I've been suffering from "new release fatigue" recently, where many new releases all blend into one, and they somehow look pretty much same.

This new(ish) San Martin SN085G has snapped me out of it. The first watch I have seen in a while that really got my attention.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> I've been suffering from "new release fatigue" recently, where many new releases all blend into one, and they somehow look pretty much same.
> 
> This new(ish) San Martin SN085G has snapped me out of it. The first watch I have seen in a while that really got my attention.
> 
> View attachment 16218445


I like this one a lot but seems pretty overpriced and I need a date window.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Springy Watch said:


> I've been suffering from "new release fatigue" recently, where many new releases all blend into one, and they somehow look pretty much same.
> 
> This new(ish) San Martin SN085G has snapped me out of it. The first watch I have seen in a while that really got my attention.
> 
> View attachment 16218445


It’s certainly different. I look forward to your report when you receive it.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

What time (and timezone) do the coupons renew? Every time I visit this page it's all empty:


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

For me its empty even at the time it renews 
So, no need to wait for that.
Essentially codes are available that provide the same discounts as the red coupons...


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

"V2" Seestern 62mas. Can confirm they fixed the date wheel and the typos on the caseback.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

These fliegers from Hruodland are really cool. Basically the Laco €1000 flieger, but for £135.
Possibly the best WW2 flieger design imo








Speaking of pilot watches, what do you think of this new San Martin as a £130 Sinn 556 alternative (wouldn’t call it an homage, I think it’s original)? Seems a really good price for a SM on a bracelet. YN55 movement btw, 38mm (like the Sinn)


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Does anyone have first hand knowledge on who actually still has this model available ideally black dial ... I found one place but nothing looks updated in over a year and not really wanting to send cash into the great unknown ... thanks









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Waldo67 (Mar 18, 2019)

rideontime said:


> I'm looking at this watch from Bliger... the locking bezel, dial pattern and the hands look quite interesting.
> 
> Is it a homage, or an original design?
> 
> View attachment 16218043


Its a Bliger parts bin special

Omega Seamaster case and bezel
Omega Aqua Terra dial
Rolex GMT bezel insert and GMT hand
Breitling Superocean hands

Despite the mixed up origin, I think it kind of works


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

jwsallen said:


> View attachment 16218817
> 
> "V2" Seestern 62mas. Can confirm they fixed the date wheel and the typos on the caseback.


The other issue with v1 was the crown engagement. After setting the time, it sometimes would not start running again until after a few push ins. Any problems in that regard?


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> The other issue with v1 was the crown engagement. After setting the time, it sometimes would not start running again until after a few push ins. Any problems in that regard?


Not that I've noticed, but I literally just got it.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> These fliegers from Hruodland are really cool. Basically the Laco €1000 flieger, but for £135.
> Possibly the best WW2 flieger design imo
> View attachment 16218834
> 
> ...


I've been eyeing the Hruodland, too. Regarding the SM, everything looks perfect...except the dang "$" on the crown. I'm a bit grateful for the restraint it provides me tbh.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Waldo67 said:


> Its a Bliger parts bin special
> 
> Omega Seamaster case and bezel
> Omega Aqua Terra dial
> ...


Actually many watch companies do that too. A mixed of design from others and there u go. An unique new design.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Poerger said:


> Not a fan of the 82xx line. Rotor noise, non hacking ....
> 
> Most importantly: I would buy it for modding purposes. I've no intention to do a mod on a Miyota base (clipped dial feet, non matching date window, need another handset, chance to destroy that feeble second pinion ....)


The later 821A variants added hacking, as do the 8204A calibers found in some Promaster dive watches (NY0040). The 821A has recently been replaced by the 8315. The 8315 is decorated, and hacks, like the 821A, but has a new mainspring that gives it a 60 hour power reserve.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> I find this interesting, but suspicious. For about $100 USD they say you get an automatic mechanical watch that is only 6mm in thickness. Is this possible?
> 
> 
> 105.0US $ 50% OFF|Ultra thin automatic mechanical watch men business strap watch is waterproof|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> ...


Often these measurements are for the case alone, and leave out the convex case back, the bezel and the crystal thicknesses.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Yeah the logo is definitely too much on that watch


I like the other colors, but the black on orange logo doesn't scream on these Seiko Monster homages, like the white logos and text. It kills the red dial option for me, and unfortunately they don't offer "no logo" versions of these designs, yet.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A few people have already pointed out that the upcoming 11/11 ("singles day") sale doesn't look as exciting as previous years.

It seems that is deliberate, and is due to increasing government control over the big e-commerce companies in China. The Chinese government has been forcing companies to shift away from consumerism, towards what the government calls "common prosperity".

In September, for example, Bejing forced Alibaba (the owners of AliExpress) to "donate" US$15.6 Billion towards poverty in agricultural areas, healthcare, education, and so on.

This "common prospertity" focus means that AliExpress has to bow down to politicial pressure, and pull back on promoting 11/11 as a time for big discounts and a shopping frenzy.

[full disclosure: I am a shareholder in Alibaba, so have been following this very closely]


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Seestern have updated the AliExpress listing for the Doxa homage to show the side profile of the bezel. The new bezel looks much more elegant and slim, I like it! Fingers crossed the bezel action is still good.

This, plus the lume pip and the AR coating puts this on my 'definite buy' lost for 11.11.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Does anyone have first hand knowledge on who actually still has this model available ideally black dial ... I found one place but nothing looks updated in over a year and not really wanting to send cash into the great unknown ... thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anybody has that one for sale anymore. It was only available for a short time, then San Martin stopped making it. In fact, I wrote to San Martin last year and asked if I could get one (I love the way it looks) and they said there was no chance because they were all sold out.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Seestern have updated the AliExpress listing for the Doxa homage to show the side profile of the bezel. The new bezel looks much more elegant and slim, I like it! Fingers crossed the bezel action is still good.
> 
> This, plus the lume pip and the AR coating puts this on my 'definite buy' lost for 11.11.


It looks like they just sourced the Tactical Frog bezel ¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mougino said:


> It looks like they just sourced the Tactical Frog bezel ¯\(ツ)/¯


Yeah, I always preferred the thinner bezel of the Frog. I believe this one still operates as v1, i.e. both parts of the bezel move (not split as it is on the Frog).


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

konax said:


> What time (and timezone) do the coupons renew? Every time I visit this page it's all empty:


Its a thing of the past that a new batch of limited coupons got released every day (or after a certain amount of time) this stopped a while ago. in my observation of previous sale days this year you had to hurry up at the beginning of a sale to get all the coupons and when they were gone they were gone.

these days alix seems to more about discount codes, you can find in alix ads in social media feeds for example.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Buyer beware, Aliexpress hitting new lows...this is a seller with 98.5% positive feedback (hundreds):

Dear customer, we are informed that your order returned to us , we are sorry for this problem, could you please cancel the dispute and reopen a dispute as follow, we will refund you, please do not worry. 
1. Please choose "received the items". 
2. Please choose the "Refund and Return Items" (not really returned to us), and then there will be the reason "Personal Reasons" under it. 
3. Please choose one of the "Personal reasons", such as "I don't want it any more". 
After that, please contact us

Yep, definitely NOT going to bite. Once you say you received it, you're fubar.
Seriously considering donating my coupons this year and telling this gang of thieves to shove it where the sun don't shine.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Dupe.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I'm thinking this in the context of a Tisell GMT purchase I just made (@Jugsy , I'm sorry, I said I wouldn't Best of Ali-Xpress? but the 116710LN homage got the better of me. The wife said I can wear it to staycation, for want of a use case!)


Not exactly an AliExpress watch but a same price category competitor:









Mini-Review: Tisell GMT 116710LN Homage


Pros: 1. No physically observable flaws. GMT aligns to markers when hour hand is :00, bezel aligns. Cyclop aligns. 2. No backplay on bezel. I was somewhat surprised by 96 click bezel but for GMT model that is perfectly appropriate. 3. Has Glidelock. Maybe not as nicely ratcheting as the real...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

latest Pagani design review. Rolex Cellini Date Homage with a Sweeping quartz movement.
probably uner $50 during the sale.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

jwsallen said:


> View attachment 16218817
> 
> "V2" Seestern 62mas. Can confirm they fixed the date wheel and the typos on the caseback.


Congrats, nice watch!
Any other problems? is the date wheel centered now?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> I don't think anybody has that one for sale anymore. It was only available for a short time, then San Martin stopped making it. In fact, I wrote to San Martin last year and asked if I could get one (I love the way it looks) and they said there was no chance because they were all sold out.


There is a *San Martin account* and *forum on WUS*, so you can contact then directly.









San Martin Watches


OfficIal forum dedicated to San Martin Watches




 www.watchuseek.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ipse said:


> Buyer beware, Aliexpress hitting new lows...this is a seller with 98.5% positive feedback (hundreds):
> 
> Dear customer, we are informed that your order returned to us , we are sorry for this problem, could you please cancel the dispute and reopen a dispute as follow, we will refund you, please do not worry.
> 1. Please choose "received the items".
> ...


I'm a bit confused, what's the context?


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> latest Pagani design review. Rolex Cellini Date Homage with a Sweeping quartz movement.
> probably uner $50 during the sale.


Thanks for posting the review, this is one I've had my eye on. I posted in the comments, but do you think a Milanese strap with the thin metal barrel/collar would fit with a straight springbar.

I was pretty keen on this watch, but where I live heat and humidity make leather pretty uncomfortable (and also go moldy) so I definitely need some strap options.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

$5 Yazole Panerai homage just arrived. First impressions are good, as expected it's a piece of junk by itself, but excellent value for $5.

Dimensions:

Diameter: 44mm
L2L: 50mm
Thickness: 13.5mm
Lug width: 22mm

The case back says "stainless steel back" so the case is probably a cheap alloy, it doesn't feel like plastic. The quality of the painting is good and there are no sharp edges on the top of the case, between the lugs is a different story... The crown is just a push pull, solid but small.

The crystal is a piece of slightly domed mineral crystal, I tested it with a knife, no scratches. It came with smudges and black paint on the underside.

The dial is printed, that includes the fake small seconds at the 9 o'clock. There are lines and dots of paint where there shouldn't be, IMO it isn't too bad for the price. No lume on the dial but there is on the hands, haven't tested it for a reasonable amount of time but the first glow is decent.

The movement is an SL68 Chinese quartz movement, or so it said when I opened the case back. Pretty loud but still less noisy than a Timex, you can actually get a precise time setting and the seconds hand hits most of the markers, again, better than a Timex.

The strap is a mixed bag. On the outside it's like Eva, on the inside is just fake leather. The stitching is good and it seem to hold the strap together as I can't see any glue. As bad as it feels on hand though, it is comfortable on wrist. The buckle is nasty but it gets the job done. The color is different than the pictures by the way, on Aliexpress it looks dark brown, IRL it's dark grey.

Would I recommend it? It will not be my first choice if someone asks for a <$5-10-15-20 beater watch, but it is a decent option if you need great legibility for the price or you feel like trying out a Panerai case instead of buying your daily coffee.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I'm a bit confused, what's the context?


Rather than just issue a refund for an undelivered/returned package, the seller wanted the buyer to lie, and say he received the item, and then try to get an RMA for weak reasons. The buyer thought this would not end well, because if he did as requested, AliExpress would rule in the Seller's favor in any dispute filed.

It may just be that an undelivered item counts badly against the Seller, so he wanted the Buyer to lie about what happened, but it really puts the Buyer in a precarious position in getting a full refund.

The point of the post was this was a Seller with good scores, doing some pretty shady stuff. Also, Buyer Beware if you falls for this!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manzonium said:


> Thanks for posting the review, this is one I've had my eye on. I posted in the comments, but do you think a Milanese strap with the thin metal barrel/collar would fit with a straight springbar.
> 
> I was pretty keen on this watch, but where I live heat and humidity make leather pretty uncomfortable (and also go moldy) so I definitely need some strap options.


It's very tight with normal straight springbars. Not even close to enough gap for a normal 1.2mm NATO to pass through.

Second is a pic with an 18mm melenase/mesh strap. Springbars is seated in the opposite hole and end of strap is pushed against the case. You can see that it's about 1-2mm off. So I'm going to say no to this type of strap fitting.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

On arelated note...my Pagani PD1690 V2 with the Tiffany dial came in today

If you didn't see on reddit;

The good


the new dials are awesome (no date FTW)
brushed tops to the lugs are so much nicer.
this clasp didn't hurt me
still a nice case
BGW9 on the Dial still

The Bad


QC issues on this one
crooked triangle at 12 a non-functioning quick extension

notice I said BGW9 on the Dial......not the hands!!!
hands are quite a bit smaller
not a huge negative, but has the Epson movement, my first experience is not great. loud winding and more gritty feeling than NH35, time setting is in opposite direction of NH35 (not a negative but wasn't expecting it)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Scbr24 said:


> $5 Yazole Panerai homage just arrived. First impressions are good, as expected it's a piece of junk by itself, but excellent value for $5.
> 
> Dimensions:
> 
> ...


I assume people who know me here wouldn't consider me a watch snob, but these $5 watches are never a good value, IMHO. Sure, in the first few days of ownership they don't seem bad for the price. It's just that they usually degrade so quickly, you end up tossing them in a drawer, or the bin, in a matter of weeks or months. It's usually a race between the strap falling apart, the case finish wearing off, or the movement stopping.

I'm not going to suggest saving up for a Rolex or Panerai, but that $5 might be better applied to a $20, $30 or $40 watch, that will last a few years. My $20 Sinobi 1132 is a cheap watch, but it just needs a battery change to keep going. Likewise for my $20 Starking BM0990 and my $21 Burei 7002, not to mention my $16.50 Casio AE1200WH-1AV. Anytime I've gone much cheaper, I've regretted it. I did pick up a $75 Jonas & Verus watch off eBay for $10, but that was a unicorn.

I own a bunch of cheap watches, but I've been burned trying to test the limits of frugality. Please don't take this as a personal attack, but I also don't put much stock in reviews done within the first few days of receiving an item. Most cheap, POS watches look OK for a few days, and keep acceptable time. I'm much more interested how that watch has held up, a month or two down the line. I see these reviews all the time on Amazon, "I just took it out of the box, and it looks great!", for all sorts of items.

My minimum standards now are no plastic/resin watches, unless a major brand, like Casio or Suunto. Stainless steel cases, no zinc alloy. No Sunon quartz chronographs, or Tongji-based automatics.

There is a false economy with some Chinese watches. Whatever you save by buying the SKMEI or SANDA homage of an under $30 Casio, is never really saved. The Casio will last years longer, feel better on your wrist, be way more robust, and work better/do more. You don't need to buy a real Panerai, but spending the same amount as a restaurant dinner for a better homage, is not an unreasonable amount.

This Benyar violates my Tongji automatic rule, but at least it's stainless steel. *Under $40 for 11/11*. There are even better homages in the $80 to $140 price ranges, that will last many years, and keep good time.








45.99US $ 80% OFF|New Benyar Top Brand Luxury Men's Automatic Mechanical Watches Mens Watches Waterproof Men Wristwatch Military Reloj Hombre 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> not a huge negative, but has the Epson movement, my first experience is not great. loud winding and more gritty feeling than NH35, time setting is in opposite direction of NH35 (not a negative but wasn't expecting it)


Yeah, I'd say the hand winding function on my Orient Kamasu is a bit grittier than winding an NH35. As you said, not a huge issue as the movement seems to run nicely but the feel of winding an NH35 is nicer. I'm actually really glad this movement has become more common lately, when I first got my Orient Kamasu I read that you couldn't get aftermarket Orient movements so I was wondering how I would deal with replacing the movement when it came time for a service. I even read articles saying the cheapest way would be to purchase a cheaper Orient watch and use the movement from that.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

... one of the bigger sins in the " watch community " .... but it's all in fun & enjoyable so screw it.






























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> Rather than just issue a refund, for an undelivered package, the seller wanted the buyer to lie, and say he received the item, and then try to get an RMA for weak reasons. The buyer thought this would not end well, because if he did as requested, AliExpress would rule in the Seller's favor in any dispute filed.
> 
> It may just be that an undelivered item counts badly against the Seller, so he wanted the Buyer to lie about what happened, but it really puts the Buyer in a precarious position in getting a full refund.
> 
> The point of the post was this was a Seller with good scores, doing some pretty shady stuff. Also, Buyer Beware if you falls for this!


So would your advice be to only buy off official shops? I have bought off the official Proxima shop without any problems.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> It's very tight with normal straight springbars. Not even close to enough gap for a normal 1.2mm NATO to pass through.
> 
> Second is a pic with an 18mm melenase/mesh strap. Springbars is seated in the opposite hole and end of strap is pushed against the case. You can see that it's about 1-2mm off. So I'm going to say no to this type of strap fitting.


A bit disappointing, but I am glad to know ahead of time. Thanks for the useful review.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> So would your advice be to only buy off official shops? I have bought off the official Proxima shop without any problems.


I've had pretty good luck so far, and have taken a few leaps of faith. I guess the lesson is that if you are too trusting and accommodating, it may come back to bite you.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Rather than just issue a refund for an undelivered/returned package, the seller wanted the buyer to lie, and say he received the item, and then try to get an RMA for weak reasons. The buyer thought this would not end well, because if he did as requested, AliExpress would rule in the Seller's favor in any dispute filed.
> 
> It may just be that an undelivered item counts badly against the Seller, so he wanted the Buyer to lie about what happened


This is what happens to the the seller


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I assume people who know me here wouldn't consider me a watch snob, but these $5 watches are never a good value, IMHO. Sure, in the first few days of ownership they don't seem bad for the price. It's just that they usually degrade so quickly, you end up tossing them in a drawer, or the bin, in a matter of weeks or months. It's usually a race between the strap falling apart, the case finish wearing off, or the movement stopping.
> 
> I'm not going to suggest saving up for a Rolex or Panerai, but that $5 might be better applied to a $20, $30 or $40 watch, that will last a few years. My $20 Sinobi 1132 is a cheap watch, but it just needs a battery change to keep going. Likewise for my $20 Starking BM0990 and my $21 Burei 7002, not to mention my $16.50 Casio AE1200WH-1AV. Anytime I've gone much cheaper, I've regretted it. I did pick up a $75 Jonas & Verus watch off eBay for $10, but that was a unicorn.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, I just wanted to try one out for myself. I probably won’t keep it long enough for a proper review, but FWIW first impressions are indeed OK for the price.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

bit of a ramble multi-reply


HoustonReal said:


> Rather than just issue a refund for an undelivered/returned package, the seller wanted the buyer to lie, and say he received the item, and then try to get an RMA for weak reasons. The buyer thought this would not end well, because if he did as requested, AliExpress would rule in the Seller's favor in any dispute filed.
> 
> It may just be that an undelivered item counts badly against the Seller, so he wanted the Buyer to lie about what happened, but it really puts the Buyer in a precarious position in getting a full refund.
> 
> The point of the post was this was a Seller with good scores, doing some pretty shady stuff. Also, Buyer Beware if you falls for this!


ooh I thought he actually did return an item. If he never received anything and got this message, yeah that’s really shady. Never do that

Tbh I’m not even so sure they were out to get his money. I think sellers get punished by Ali for not delivering. You can screenshot the messages and maybe open another dispute or contact Ali support, I think it was a more dumb ‘do me a favour bro’. But it’s suuuper sus


turdbogls said:


> On arelated note...my Pagani PD1690 V2 with the Tiffany dial came in today
> 
> If you didn't see on reddit;
> 
> ...


I think that’s the first time I’ve seen the Epson YN movement. Is it confirmed it’s an Orient F6922 with a different rotor?

This makes me think of swapping out these movements. It’s not a direct swap for NH3x, is it? Also wonder if you could buy a YN5x and put it in an Orient as a ‘service’


HoustonReal said:


> I assume people who know me here wouldn't consider me a watch snob, but these $5 watches are never a good value, IMHO. Sure, in the first few days of ownership they don't seem bad for the price. It's just that they usually degrade so quickly, you end up tossing them in a drawer, or the bin, in a matter of weeks or months. It's usually a race between the strap falling apart, the case finish wearing off, or the movement stopping.
> 
> I'm not going to suggest saving up for a Rolex or Panerai, but that $5 might be better applied to a $20, $30 or $40 watch, that will last a few years. My $20 Sinobi 1132 is a cheap watch, but it just needs a battery change to keep going. Likewise for my $20 Starking BM0990 and my $21 Burei 7002, not to mention my $16.50 Casio AE1200WH-1AV. Anytime I've gone much cheaper, I've regretted it. I did pick up a $75 Jonas & Verus watch off eBay for $10, but that was a unicorn.
> 
> ...


Agreed 👍
These watches are wasteful imo. Broken record but the only thing I’d consider for ~$10 is a Casio, or used/eBay.

AliExpress & made in China have a bad rep to the public because so many buy these <$30 fashion-y watches that fall apart in a few months. The irony is that your local fashion store’s $50 watch is a $5 AliEx sh*tter. And spending $50 on an Ali watch can actually get you something half decent.

Granted, as I am snobby against $5 AliEx watches, I know others are snobby and think everything on AliExpress is wasteful. And tbf if you are of the opinion that a ‘good watch’ needs to cost $500+, then fair I wouldn’t look at Ali either.


Shanghai said:


> So would your advice be to only buy off official shops? I have bought off the official Proxima shop without any problems.


My advice is to simply go ahead with disputes and certainly not to cancel them at sellers’ requests.

Tbh I barely check the seller anymore for simpler purchases, as long as it’s not a brand new store or sub-90%. If it has an issue, I dispute and get (some) money back. The dispute system works great imo.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

My apologies in advance as I am a newcomer to the whole AliExpress thing and would like to ask my fellow watch aficionados here if the 11/11 sale is worth spending money on? 

I saw a few YouTube videos about affordable watches and putting them in the cart first only to check out on the day itself. I signed up and went to the AliExpress stores but noted that not all stores are offering sales. Some are still on full price. Is this the way? I thought it is site wide…


----------



## M24F (Nov 4, 2021)

I’ve recently been on Ali checking on my next purchase and came across the Aidophaedo brand pretty nice looking watch. Any thoughts on this brand, anyone have experience with them, or maybe something utilizing the Seagull st-19 that is superior?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

M24F said:


> I’ve recently been on Ali checking on my next purchase and came across the Aidoph*a*edo brand pretty nice looking watch. Any thoughts on this brand, anyone have experience with them, or maybe something utilizing the Seagull st-19 that is superior?


It took me a little to figure out the "*a*" didn't belong.

The Sugess will save you a bit:









185.73US $ 59% OFF|Sugess Chronograph St1908 Movement Vintage Leather Watch Hand Winding Mechanical 59 Wheels Genuine Moonphase Calendar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





This Aesop tourbillon (Hangzhou 3 Series), is also a bargain at just over $265 during the 11/11 sale.









303.2US $ 60% OFF|Aesop Real Luxury Flying Manual Tourbillon Watch For Men Sapphire Tourbillon Mechanical Skeleton Movement Wristwatches Fashion - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> My apologies in advance as I am a newcomer to the whole AliExpress thing and would like to ask my fellow watch aficionados here if the 11/11 sale is worth spending money on?
> 
> I saw a few YouTube videos about affordable watches and putting them in the cart first only to check out on the day itself. I signed up and went to the AliExpress stores but noted that not all stores are offering sales. Some are still on full price. Is this the way? I thought it is site wide…


Is it worth it? Depends on the store, the brand, and the watch...but in general, yes, totally worth it.

Some brands and stores (Phylida, Maybe Matic, and escapement time) don't offer discounts at all. Others, like Pagani, San Martin, and Cronos offer pretty good discounts.

Also keep in mind the coupons, most prices you see listed during the sales do not include coupons.

Also check some images...some stores make a nice image showing final prices after available coupons.

But in general, it's totally worth it.

And as a YouTuber, I say thank you for using our links....it really helps. I wouldn't be where I am in my channel without everyone using the links in my videos. It's just a little bit, but it ads up. And it allows us to test the waters, so to speak, when we otherwise wouldn't be able to do it.

So again, thank you! Not just from me, but from everyone...Jody, Gary, Jason, Honestwatchreviews, watchtower etc. We all appreciate it


----------



## M24F (Nov 4, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> It took me a little to figure out the "*a*" didn't belong.
> 
> The Sugess will save you a bit:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the recommendations, I have checked out the Sugess, but the Aesop looks really interesting, I’ll check it out.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Is it worth it? Depends on the store, the brand, and the watch...but in general, yes, totally worth it.
> 
> Some brands and stores (Phylida, Maybe Matic, and escapement time) don't offer discounts at all. Others, like Pagani, San Martin, and Cronos offer pretty good discounts.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. Helps guide my buying decision.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

New item, the Sea Knight Monster, offered only with red dial. Looks like the Addiesdive version,






sea-knight - Buy sea-knight with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality sea-knight with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Very happy with this Cadisen


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> It took me a little to figure out the "*a*" didn't belong.
> 
> The Sugess will save you a bit:
> 
> ...


Here is a new version of the Aesop Tourbillion.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

percysmith said:


> Just curious, doesn't Snowflake have a similar hands/dial (colour anyway) combination?





percysmith said:


> Maybe somehow Seiko made their dials _darker_?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





john_marston said:


> ugh, those KS44 (/reissue) are nice.
> 
> Idk what it exactly is, and I can’t compare the 44 KS or others as I don’t have them.
> 
> ...


A quick follow up from a post almost a month ago, but now that I do have a 44ks (that shares that GS dial/hands layout), I can compare. The ET indeed took its dial and hands from the 44KS/44GS etc. And I don’t think it has to do with the dial colour.

The 44 hands/indices have much more of a ‘pop’, being deeper and more angular. It’s actually difficult to make it look ‘flat’.
ET could’ve upsized the indices (and hands), also being a larger watch










Here in a KS sandwich where I got the lighting bad/flat for all 3. This is where the black lines on the right KS shine. I personally think those would’ve been best on the ET (as well as upsized)









Anyway, been fun nitpicking the little details of homage vs original


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> Very happy with this Cadisen
> View attachment 16221283


Is the the strap aftermarket? If yes can you post a link?

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't get it...


















99.2US $ 60% OFF|Qm "vietnam" Platoon Us Special Forces Udt Military Army 300m Diver Outdoor Men's Wrist Sport Watch With C3 Luminous Sm8019a - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have seen that more than once. Clever marketing strategy: considering 3-4 watches to choose one which is 10 euros cheaper on 11.11? Buy ours now for 20 euros cheaper and **** tha sale!


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

john_marston said:


> bit of a ramble multi-reply
> 
> 
> ooh I thought he actually did return an item. If he never received anything and got this message, yeah that’s really shady. Never do that
> ...


I'm going to buy from the San Martin shop on the sale. Would that give you any concern?


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

john_marston said:


> The irony is that your local fashion store’s $50 watch is a $5 AliEx sh*tter.


I've wasted my breath more than once trying to explain that. 

If your purchasing decisions are tied to the shopping experience and not what you actually bought, I guess it doesn't matter to those shoppers anyway.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> I'm going to buy from the San Martin shop on the sale. Would that give you any concern?


I don’t think the above case was San Martin.

I think San Martin can be good in most cases. Just that there can be exceptions. 

Even Rolex has exceptions (see Just One More Watch roasting Mr. X’s Root Beer).

Just that with AliExpress sellers, their level of after-sales service might not match what we are accustomed to, due to a RMA-unfriendly customs system (domestic customer RMAs are treated a lot more favourably than export RMAs, just that vendor payment of shipping is uncommon).


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> A few people have already pointed out that the upcoming 11/11 ("singles day") sale doesn't look as exciting as previous years.
> 
> It seems that is deliberate, and is due to increasing government control over the big e-commerce companies in China. The Chinese government has been forcing companies to shift away from consumerism, towards what the government calls "common prosperity".
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing.

I'm talking way above my pay grade, but I've been wondering if we're in the Golden Age of Affordables right now. Meaning, they weren't as affordable a few years ago (I'm new at this, but that's the trend I've seen) and that they might not be so affordable in the future. 

Not saying that to fuel a FOMO watch buying frenzy. Generally speaking, waiting (and saving) is in your best interest. But I've also been on the wrong side of "I can sell this now and always rebuy it later if I want it again" more than once.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't get that price and I wonder why?



mougino said:


> I don't get it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## evritis (Jul 2, 2012)

manzonium said:


> A bit disappointing, but I am glad to know ahead of time. Thanks for the useful review.


You can fit Milanese bracelet with straight spring bars,here is mine 2 with this type of bracelets.
















Στάλθηκε από το POCOPHONE F1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

crAss said:


> Is the the strap aftermarket? If yes can you post a link?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Aftermarket cheap Geckota sailcloth strap.

The bracelet needed some Dremel work on the link that attaches to the clasp, the bottom of the link need its edge rounded off to fully articulate.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> I can't get that price and I wonder why?


What price are you getting?


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

73,19€ but I had to reinitiate the app!



mougino said:


> What price are you getting?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> 73,19€ but I had to reinitiate the app!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

This sterile SKX007 homage with NH36 movement will be only USD 63 / EUR 66,66 on 11.11:








66.3US $ 22% OFF|Sterile Dial Sk007 Diving Mechanical Watch Men's Automatic Mechanical Movement 4 O'clock Adjustment Head - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

another_shawn said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm talking way above my pay grade, but I've been wondering if we're in the Golden Age of Affordables right now. Meaning, they weren't as affordable a few years ago (I'm new at this, but that's the trend I've seen) and that they might not be so affordable in the future.
> 
> Not saying that to fuel a FOMO watch buying frenzy. Generally speaking, waiting (and saving) is in your best interest. But I've also been on the wrong side of "I can sell this now and always rebuy it later if I want it again" more than once.


Could be a golden age. For example, I think if you want a $500 homage sports watch for $200, San Martin et al are king. As some others have said, San Martin finishing/quality is at least as good as other microbrands asking 2-3x the price.

Can’t last forever: government crackdowns, going more upmarket, exchange rate shenanigans, changes to low wage worker conditions, etc; something’s gonna give, eventually. Could take a long time though so certainly not gonna get FOMO


----------



## Tempus Populi (Jul 6, 2016)

john_marston said:


> View attachment 16221431


It’s hard to judge from the photos only but either way this ET looks pretty legit.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Shanghai said:


> So would your advice be to only buy off official shops? I have bought off the official Proxima shop without any problems.


That's not always possible...the item I warned about was a movement, not a watch. So there is no "official" shop. But yea, if there is one, chances are you are paying a bit extra for a lot more peace of mind.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


> This is what happens to the the seller


Is this from a Struggle Session 批斗大会 ?


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

evritis said:


> You can fit Milanese bracelet with straight spring bars,here is mine 2 with this type of bracelets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this... So I guess it is spotty QC? Turdbogls showed this not working. Or I suppose could be down to springbar or strap difference as well... Anyway thanks for this. Hope I get lucky.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manzonium said:


> Thanks for this... So I guess it is spotty QC? Turdbogls showed this not working. Or I suppose could be down to springbar or strap difference as well... Anyway thanks for this. Hope I get lucky.


That's my guess. My mesh was from Sugess, with quick release built in....so maybe a little beefier than what he's using. That looks freaking great though!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I assume people who know me here wouldn't consider me a watch snob


nope, watch and watch movement cognescenti


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> This sterile SKX007 homage with NH36 movement will be only USD 63 / EUR 66,66 on 11.11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice find but … only 50 m WR.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

JojX said:


> Nice find but … only 50 m WR.


Is there a recommended SKX homage that's compatible with SKX parts and mods? 

The Escapement Time seems to be the best thing I can find that has bezel compatibility. (And maybe more, but right now that's all I've seen reported.

I'd be very happy to buy to try if it had drilled lugs.









103.7US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh35 Movement Diver Water Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Bgw9 Fluoro Tape 200m Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

another_shawn said:


> Is there a recommended SKX homage that's compatible with SKX parts and mods?
> 
> The Escapement Time seems to be the best thing I can find that has bezel compatibility. (And maybe more, but right now that's all I've seen reported.
> 
> ...


Matic seems to be compatible but dont know for sure.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

bargain for sure


----------



## Rtwolfe (Aug 12, 2021)

If you want a chronograph with a tweaked historic swiss movement but made in China, a seagull 1961 is hard to beat. Google or check youtube for the backstory. I got mine in the 38mm size with acrylic crystal and lum (has lum but nothing to write home about). Great price, free shipping which was a couple weeks. Love the watch. Casual or dressy


----------



## Sodoul (Oct 31, 2021)

Rtwolfe said:


> If you want a chronograph with a tweaked historic swiss movement but made in China, a seagull 1961 is hard to beat. Google or check youtube for the backstory. I got mine in the 38mm size with acrylic crystal and lum (has lum but nothing to write home about). Great price, free shipping which was a couple weeks. Love the watch. Casual or dressy
> 
> View attachment 16222819


Hey Rtwolfe, great find. I was gonna buy the 1963, but this 1961 you found seems so under the radar and unique.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

mougino said:


> This sterile SKX007 homage with NH36 movement will be only USD 63 / EUR 66,66 on 11.11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even better, it will be only $57 USD, given that it is subject to an additional $3 off every $30.

I found what for me is a more intriguing colorway of the same watch, which will be the same $57 USD on 11/11:









Link here: 75.0US $ |diving mechanical watch men's automatic mechanical 16 Watch movemen tBlue aseptic dial 007 11|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Are there any chinese watches like the Rolex Sky-Dweller. That tell the time, month, date and second time as well.


----------



## Rtwolfe (Aug 12, 2021)

Sodoul said:


> Hey Rtwolfe, great find. I was gonna buy the 1963, but this 1961 you found seems so under the radar and unique.


Hi: My bad. Typo. It’s a 1963. Can see that in the picture. Sorry for the error/ confusion.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Here's a new one from the Official Sea-Gull Store. 

According to the product listing, it is the "Anti-US Aid Korea Commemorative Edition Volunteer Army Gift Set."

It comes with a gift box.

It's currently $315-$343, depending on color. It will be $238-$259 during the 11.11 sale.









299.0US $ 30% OFF|2022 Seagull Montre Homme Automatic Mechanical Watch Military Watch Commemorative Edition Army Watch For Men 811.93.6109 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

rideontime said:


> I'm looking at this watch from Bliger... the locking bezel, dial pattern and the hands look quite interesting.
> 
> Is it a homage, or an original design?
> 
> ...


Omega Seamaster mixed with the Omega Aqua Terra.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

another_shawn said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I'm talking way above my pay grade, but I've been wondering if we're in the Golden Age of Affordables right now. Meaning, they weren't as affordable a few years ago (I'm new at this, but that's the trend I've seen) and that they might not be so affordable in the future.
> 
> Not saying that to fuel a FOMO watch buying frenzy. Generally speaking, waiting (and saving) is in your best interest. But I've also been on the wrong side of "I can sell this now and always rebuy it later if I want it again" more than once.


There were some incredible deals prior to 2017/2018. Gearbest had super low prices, and Chinabrands actually sold watches. A lot of the watches we still think of as good deals, were being sold at absurdly low prices. There were Cadisen and Guanqin NOMOS Lambda homages being sold around $35, during the periodic sales. My personal observation is that Chinese watch prices have jumped up significantly in the last three to four years. Back then, it wasn't hard to find NH35 powered watches for under $40.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Here's a new one from the Official Sea-Gull Store.
> 
> According to the product listing, it is the "Anti-US Aid Korea Commemorative Edition Volunteer Army Gift Set."
> 
> ...


I might get beaten up if I wear this watch. LOL. But, the watches from Seagull is on another level altogether. Certainly not a Swiss rip-off or a homage. I had better stop browsing the Ali Express pages. Bad for the health of my wallet.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Here's a new one from the Official Sea-Gull Store.
> 
> According to the product listing, it is the "Anti-US Aid Korea Commemorative Edition Volunteer Army Gift Set."
> 
> ...


It takes some chutzpah, to brag about perpetuating the Hermit Kingdom!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> There were some incredible deal prior to 2017/2018. Gearbest had super lower prices, and Chinabrands actually sold watches. A lot of the watches we still think of as good deals, were being sold at absurdly low prices. There were Cadisen and Guanqin NOMOS Lambda homages being sold around $35, during the periodic sales. My personal observation is that Chinese watch prices have jumped up significantly in the last three to four years. Back then, it wasn't hard to find NH35 powered watches for under $40.


Yeah, I'd agree. I think prices have climbed significantly in the past few years and while this can be hard to justify for some brands like Pagani Design, other brands like Steeldive and San Martin are upping their quality.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Speaking of pilot watches, what do you think of this new San Martin as a £130 Sinn 556 alternative (wouldn’t call it an homage, I think it’s original)? Seems a really good price for a SM on a bracelet. YN55 movement btw, 38mm (like the Sinn)
> View attachment 16218840


I was wondering when someone was going to do a Sinn 556A homage... but this isn't it. Wrong hands, wrong dial (size and font of arabics, length and weight of stick indexes), wrong crown style, no crown guards...

Puzzling, considering Sinn-style aviator Big Number dial and hands are not uncommon in the mod world. Maybe SM is taking to heart criticisms that it copies originals too closely?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

mconlonx said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to do a Sinn 556A homage... but this isn't it. Wrong hands, wrong dial (size and font of arabics, length and weight of stick indexes), wrong crown style, no crown guards...
> 
> Puzzling, considering Sinn-style aviator Big Number dial and hands are not uncommon in the mod world. Maybe SM is taking to heart criticisms that it copies originals too closely?


I think I'm going to get it but I don't know if I like the black or the white better. I think I'm leaning towards the white dial.


----------



## usjetairliner (Jul 9, 2016)

sunny27 said:


> The following interest me :-
> [1] Sangdo - for the price it retails for, it is an excellent Omega Aqua Terra homage
> [2] Bergmann - they have some interesting cheap minimalist watches
> [3] Carnival - Excellent field watch with tritium lume and sapphire crystal
> ...


I tried something from aliexpress, the watch has 39 days on a calendar


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

mougino said:


> This sterile SKX007 homage with NH36 movement will be only USD 63 / EUR 66,66 on 11.11:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If that is a real NH36 movement, the whole watch is cheaper than you can score just a movement, currently on ebay...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mconlonx said:


> If that is a real NH36 movement, the whole watch is cheaper than you can score just a movement, currently on ebay...


Yes, got to be careful of the fake Chinese NH35 movements. You buy one of these, you crack it open and check the movement ASAP. 

I’d question the seller before committing.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> There were some incredible deals prior to 2017/2018. Gearbest had super lower prices, and Chinabrands actually sold watches. A lot of the watches we still think of as good deals, were being sold at absurdly low prices. There were Cadisen and Guanqin NOMOS Lambda homages being sold around $35, during the periodic sales. My personal observation is that Chinese watch prices have jumped up significantly in the last three to four years. Back then, it wasn't hard to find NH35 powered watches for under $40.





mrwomble said:


> Yeah, I'd agree. I think prices have climbed significantly in the past few years and while this can be hard to justify for some brands like Pagani Design, other brands like Steeldive and San Martin are upping their quality.


Thanks for sharing. It's always good to have more accurate data. Especially from those that have been at it for a while.

Now I have to wonder if prices will continue to climb (like most other things) or if they'll drop back down again.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> According to the product listing, it is the "Anti-US Aid Korea Commemorative Edition Volunteer Army Gift Set”


I wonder if my social credit score will go up if I buy that 



mconlonx said:


> I was wondering when someone was going to do a Sinn 556A homage... but this isn't it. Wrong hands, wrong dial (size and font of arabics, length and weight of stick indexes), wrong crown style, no crown guards...
> 
> Puzzling, considering Sinn-style aviator Big Number dial and hands are not uncommon in the mod world. Maybe SM is taking to heart criticisms that it copies originals too closely?


SM has definitely been trying to get into original designs for a while, usually with not much success.
And yeah it’s not a Sinn homage. It just shares some features and is the same ‘genre’.
I actually quite like the SM for being its own thing and still looking good.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Having fun with my Seestern (which as you may know means starfish in German).









I've been enjoying it thoroughly since it arrived the other day. It feels solid, quality, competent. Of course, it isn't perfect: the bezel is ever-so-slightly misaligned (though forgivably so), and I'll likely regulate the movement at some point, but all in all, I am very pleased with my purchase.

This was the right 62MAS homage for me. The size (approximately 38mm bezel) is terrific: comfortable, more present than you might expect, and well-proportioned. I say that as someone who was never really very satisfied with the SKX013 (the SKX007's mid-size brother), which I felt was both too small and too tall.

I can confirm as others already have that the case back typos are fixed, as is the date wheel alignment. As for the potential issue of needing to push the crown back in more than once to get it running again after hacking, I had no such issue (though I've only had to set the time once).

I love the gunmetal/grey sunburst dial on this colorway. It's both tool-like in its base color, and jewel-like in its shimmer and sheen. It is, of course, the original 62MAS's dial color. Accordingly, I put it on a rubber waffle strap (also purchased on AliEx, appropriately enough) to recreate that Seiko 1965 vibe.

I'll definitely be buying Seestern again in the future. Their Doxa homages have a lot of appeal, and I could even see myself picking up another 62MAS homage in blue (yes, same model, different color . . . have I really degenerated to that degree, then?). Heck, even their upcoming frost Monster homages have caught my eye. If I had the wrist for it, I'd be paying attention to their sister brand Sugess's Top Time homage chronos. But I get ahead of myself.

I don't lament rising AliEx/Chinese watch prices, if they mean the likes of San Martin, Seestern, Heimdallr, Steeldive, etc.. Just plain worth it, to me at least.

Bottom line: Check out Seestern; check out their 62MAS homage (and their other offerings); I'm as happy as a starfish with mine.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This Seestern (v1) has by far the best crown action of my 20-some automatic watches. That includes watches costing up to $600.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Born to be strapped…








It looks so much better on a tropic strap IMO. No longer just another watch but THE daily beater.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> SM has definitely been trying to get into original designs for a while, usually with not much success.
> And yeah it’s not a Sinn homage. It just shares some features and is the same ‘genre’.
> I actually quite like the SM for being its own thing and still looking good.


At their debut, they improved on the Damasko DA37 design with a yellow second hand, which IMO looks better than the original:


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I wonder if my social credit score will go up if I buy that
> 
> 
> SM has definitely been trying to get into original designs for a while, usually with not much success.
> ...


You just defined what a homage is not an exact copy.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

My Top 10 affordable automatic watch recommendations from aliexpress


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok, maybe I'm going to break my vow to not buy anything on 11.11...

My 6 yo boy has really enjoyed our last Halloween and presses me to purchase a skull watch (that he wants to 'offer' me at next Xmas).

Then I stumbled upon this, how cool is that?? 









It's a copy of the Mr Jones Watch (MJW) "The Last Laugh", you read the time in the upper teeth for the hour, lower teeth for the minutes.

The original watch went for 350€ but is long discontinued. This one will be 15€ on Thursday sale  it would be a CRIME not to take one!

They also have a bunch of other cool models, and the reviews are quite positive in majority.


























AliExpress link:








14.95US $ 35% OFF|FEB 30TH Me Swimming pool Girl Men Japan Miyota Movement Quartz Watch Fashion Second Hands Plate Moving Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





So maybe I'll just take this one and that's it


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

ohhenry1 said:


> The other issue with v1 was the crown engagement. After setting the time, it sometimes would not start running again until after a few push ins. Any problems in that regard?


Had to reset the time for the end daylight savings time. Played around with the crown and didn't have any issues getting it to run on the first push.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

For the tens possibly the hundreds who wish for the richard mille vibe but want to get some savings & a tourby... 


And before people ask yes they made a military theme variant tourby so you are covered. 


On another altogether note ... there seem to still be some juicy savings being allowed for 11:11 

For the money I'd go with st Martin or seesteer thing but to each their own.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Here's a new one from the Official Sea-Gull Store.
> 
> According to the product listing, it is the "Anti-US Aid Korea Commemorative Edition Volunteer Army Gift Set."
> 
> ...


I've seen this one before and really love the look of it. But my Dad served in the Korean War. I'm certainly not one to hold a grudge -- I've been to China twice; enjoy the country and its people.

But wearing a watch that's literally a shout-out to the people who were literally attempting to kill my Dad 70 years ago would be ... uncomfortable?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## M24F (Nov 4, 2021)

Anyone have any thoughts or experience with this Corgeut model?


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

mougino said:


> At their debut, they improved on the Damasko DA37 design with a yellow second hand, which IMO looks better than the original:


Link for this?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Link for this?


This San Martin Pilot is long gone in white, but you still have the black dial available:








146.4US $ 20% OFF|San Martin Pilot Military Watch Men's Watch Simple Style Mechanical Quartz Leather Strap 200m Waterproof Luminous Vintage Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


>


It seems Pagani Design rushed to release this watch in time for the 11.11 sale. I won't get into the argument of diminishing returns, but I would rather spend the extra and go for the SM GS homage which has received many positive reviews. 





Cronos seems to have released a new no-date sub homage: 205.62US $ 30% OFF|Cronos Diver Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel PT5000 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200 meters Water Resistant Glide Lock Clasp|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
Does anybody have any experience with Cronos subs. I've been hunting for a good no-date homage.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Those Cronos look promising 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scherade (Aug 24, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> That includes watches costing up to $6





Gedmis said:


> My Top 10 affordable automatic watch recommendations from aliexpress


Thanks for the video. I have both Carnival automatic watch 8894G and 506G and none of them have sapphire crystal. Also the Cadisen C1033G is only avaible in black. I ordered two differents Shanghai watches. I am wearing now one of them. Both cames with defects. One of them is now returning to aliexpress (the yellow one), the other one I keep with me coz it is nice even been faulty. It works accuracity.


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Here's what happens after we each place our carefully-considered orders:


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> You just defined what a homage is not an exact copy.


True. But if we go by that then every black dive watch with rotating bezel is a Fifty Fathoms or Submariner homage
If you look at the details of that SN022-G, basically everything is different to the Sinn.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A great review of Seestern's homage to the Seiko Monster. Even though I have the heimdallr homage to the monster, this blue dial from seestern, shown in this video, is spectacular, and has my finger twitching over the buy button.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry for the bombardment of Youtube videos...
but I just released my V2 Pagani OP homage review.
Check it out! Links are in the video description!


----------



## chrgod (Mar 16, 2012)

There has been released a black dial Seestern 300T at their homepage.

Good looking watch, with the option of unlumed date wheel. It has the lume pip, but side profile still shows the high bezel. Watch thickness is stated to ca 12.5mm.

I have the orange V1, but are seriously tempted to get this also. A good candidate for vintagization..


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

Hi everyone, I am looking to buy a new watch on the 11.11 sale. I want a quartz watch with sapphire crystal and stainless steal. Dress or diver does not matter.

I was looking at this but I would prefer a watch that is not a hommage.








60.0US $ 60% OFF|Addiesdive Horloge Mannen Luxe Mannen Quartz Horloge 200M Waterdicht Duiken Horloges Mode C3 Super Lichtgevende Keramische Bezel 2021|Quartz Horloges| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




nl.aliexpress.com





Let me know if you guys have some tips.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

TatsNGuns said:


> For the tens possibly the hundreds who wish for the richard mille vibe but want to get some savings & a tourby...
> 
> 
> And before people ask yes they made a military theme variant tourby so you are covered.
> ...


omg 40% off, final PRIST!!!!!!!
wow time to jump in


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pdino said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking to buy a new watch on the 11.11 sale.
> 
> [...] I would prefer a watch that is not a hommage.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

pdino said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking to buy a new watch on the 11.11 sale. I want a quartz watch with sapphire crystal and stainless steal. Dress or diver does not matter.
> 
> I was looking at this but I would prefer a watch that is not a hommage.
> 
> ...


Hi pdino.
Unfortunately the watch you posted, while a very nice watch for the money, doesn’t meet your criteria as it does not have a sapphire crystal.
I’m sure you will get some good suggestions shortly.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Pdino this Naksen looks to meet your criteria at a low price point.

https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32945...er_id=1523f26f530a4a278452ef10567d6739&is_c=Y

there was another Nakzen that was quite popular. It was referred to as the Pagoda. But they took the word “sapphire” off of the dial and now it’s unclear whether the dial is sapphire or mineral glass.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

chrgod said:


> There has been released a black dial Seestern 300T at their homepage.
> 
> Good looking watch, with the option of unlumed date wheel. It has the lume pip, but side profile still shows the high bezel. Watch thickness is stated to ca 12.5mm.
> 
> ...


I wish they’d do the orange hand set on other dial colors 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Timbit said:


> Pdino this Naksen looks to meet your criteria at a low price point.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32945...er_id=1523f26f530a4a278452ef10567d6739&is_c=Y
> 
> there was another Nakzen that was quite popular. It was referred to as the Pagoda. But they took the word “sapphire” off of the dial and now it’s unclear whether the dial is sapphire or mineral glass.


I was unfortunately one of the first ones to receive the mineral crystal version. They removed the word sapphire from the watch dial but not from their ad at the time. I sent them screen shots of their ad stating sapphire "table mirror" (crystal) and that I got a mineral crystal version instead. They issued me a full refund. They have since updated the ad removing all reference to a sapphire crystal.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

walpow said:


> Here's what happens after we each place our carefully-considered orders:


Horrors! What ever happened to conveyor belts and automatic sorting??? No wonder these things are stuck for weeks in the Chinese sorting centre.

Bet it isn’t just 11.11 sale but all year round. Just worse during 11.11.

Thinking twice about the sale now


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

pdino said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking to buy a new watch on the 11.11 sale. I want a quartz watch with sapphire crystal and stainless steal. Dress or diver does not matter.
> 
> I was looking at this but I would prefer a watch that is not a hommage.
> 
> ...


You have to buy a Rolex.

Sorry, couldn’t open your link.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

AlreadyLost said:


> It seems Pagani Design rushed to release this watch in time for the 11.11 sale. I won't get into the argument of diminishing returns, but I would rather spend the extra and go for the SM GS homage which has received many positive reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This dude did a good job breaking down the sumo variants but yeah interesting how he basically says same case, same many things but san Martin comes out on top due to lume , alignment, etc .. 


Ps I'm going for the san Martin GS as well lol. 
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

Anyone see any good ladies or unisex tank style watches or have one to recommend? Preferably on bracelet.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Ordered the full lume San Martin Pilots watch SN022G through WR Watches for $256 AUD delivered. Was going to wait for 11/11 but using the code WR1111 it was about the same price as AliExpress with the added bonus of express shipping. Can't wait to see this one.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

TatsNGuns said:


> This dude did a good job breaking down the sumo variants but yeah interesting how he basically says same case, same many things but san Martin comes out on top due to lume , alignment, etc ..
> 
> 
> Ps I'm going for the san Martin GS as well lol.
> ...


Every time he’s wrong in his videos I take a drink. Haven’t been able to finish a video yet


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm intrigued by WR Watches python straps... $60 seems reasonable, if anything it's maybe too low (?). I want to get one but the colors are not versatile enough, still cool though.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Bronze and SW200 for under $270.

275.0US $ 50% OFF|San Martin Men's Bronze Dive Watch Sapphire Crystal Automatic Mechanical Movement 200m Water Resistant Leather Strap Luminous|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Anyone have this heimdllar titanium turtle on titanium bracelet? How is it? had the steel dive and I love the turtle case but too heavy in steel.


US $219.00 50％ Off | Heimdallr Mens Titanium Turtle 6105 Diver Watch C3 Luminous Sapphire 200M Water Resistance Japan NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watch








219.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Mens Titanium Turtle 6105 Diver Watch C3 Luminous Sapphire 200M Water Resistance Japan NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tsarli said:


> I was unfortunately one of the first ones to receive the mineral crystal version. They removed the word sapphire from the watch dial but not from their ad at the time. I sent them screen shots of their ad stating sapphire "table mirror" (crystal) and that I got a mineral crystal version instead. They issued me a full refund. *They have since updated the ad removing all reference to a sapphire crystal.*
> 
> View attachment 16226943


Almost, but not quite. All their case back pictures still state "SAPPHIRE CRYSTAL".


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pdino said:


> Hi everyone, I am looking to buy a new watch on the 11.11 sale. I want a quartz watch with sapphire crystal and stainless steal. Dress or diver does not matter.
> 
> I was looking at this but I would prefer a watch that is not a hommage.
> 
> ...











30.49US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen 2020 New Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Watch Men Leather Waterproof Military Watch Man Clocks Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













53.99US $ 50% OFF|NAKZEN Brand Quartz Cool Watch Waterproof Sapphire Japanese Import Movement Watch Men Gents Wristwatches Relogios masculinos|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













29.99US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen Luxury Brand Men Watches Leather Strap Sapphire Quartz Watch Male Classic Fashion Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





More:


Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com











42.5US $ 50% OFF|CARNIVAL Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Ultra Slim Quartz Watch Men 2017 Business nylon Band Relogio Masculino sapphire 2017|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













65.0US $ 48% OFF|Japan Miyota Automatic Military Men Watch Luxury Brand Sport Design Male Clock Sapphire Luminous Leather Mechanical Wrist Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













36.62US $ 63% OFF|Starking Men Japanese Movement Quartz Watches Businessmen 2020 Arrival Fashion Casual Famous Brand Stainless Steel Watch Bm0605 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





$64 during 11/11 Sale








91.0US $ 48% OFF|Nh35 Burei Luxury Brand Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Military Mechanical Men Watch Casual Canvas Strap Relogio Masculino 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com







Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> I'm going for the san Martin GS as well lol.


The San Martin GS diver homage is a great choice. The price is painfully high, and I already have loads of black dial watches. So, I have been hesitant. However, the new blue dial variant looks pretty nice. Just waiting for some real life video reviews of it in this colour.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin's newly released SN051-G2 has unusual looking hands. Is this homaging something? And do you have any idea what this style of hands is called?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin's newly released SN051-G2 has unusual looking hands. Is this homaging something? And do you have any idea what this style of hands is called?
> 
> View attachment 16227581


I think those hands are original, but I saw someone else call them Pokeball hands haha.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

138.5US $ 50% OFF|San Martin 39mm Pilot Men Watch Military Fashion Simple Style YN55A Automatic Mechanical Watches 20 Bar Waterproof Luminous| | - AliExpress
San Martin have released a new flieger which looks like pretty good value. Type B only ATM.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin's newly released SN051-G2 has unusual looking hands. Is this homaging something? And do you have any idea what this style of hands is called?
> 
> View attachment 16227581


A pokeball?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin's newly released SN051-G2 has unusual looking hands. Is this homaging something? And do you have any idea what this style of hands is called?
> 
> View attachment 16227581


Star Wars hands.


----------



## Zades (Nov 9, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin's newly released SN051-G2 has unusual looking hands. Is this homaging something? And do you have any idea what this style of hands is called?
> 
> View attachment 16227581


The design inspiration might be from its own hexagonal logo?


----------



## Zades (Nov 9, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> 138.5US $ 50% OFF|San Martin 39mm Pilot Men Watch Military Fashion Simple Style YN55A Automatic Mechanical Watches 20 Bar Waterproof Luminous| | - AliExpress
> San Martin have released a new flieger which looks like pretty good value. Type B only ATM.
> View attachment 16227610


arghhh... So close, they should have went with an onion crown.


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

50.0US $ |20mm 22mm 21mm 19mm Vintage Calf Genuine Leather for Rolexwatch Watchband Submarine Grandseiko GS Snowflake WatchStrap Bracelet|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





🥸


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Miawwwn said:


> 50.0US $ |20mm 22mm 21mm 19mm Vintage Calf Genuine Leather for Rolexwatch Watchband Submarine Grandseiko GS Snowflake WatchStrap Bracelet|Watchbands| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


My bad I didn't pay attention I thought it was for a watch, not a bracelet 😅


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin's newly released SN051-G2 has unusual looking hands. Is this homaging something? And do you have any idea what this style of hands is called?
> 
> View attachment 16227581


Someone in another thread made a lot of design mock ups of different colorways of existing models, and some of them had different dial patterns, indices and hands. Another person asked for an hour hand that could completely cover the logo at 12 o’clock, and this was the result. San Martin then used it on their Omega Seamaster homage, after talking with the designer of the hands.

Personally I’m not a huge fan but I can see it working on a bolder design like the SN085.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Sorry for the bombardment of Youtube videos...
> but I just released my V2 Pagani OP homage review.
> Check it out! Links are in the video description!


Nice video, but man, so many quality control issues. Typical Pagani, this is why I have shifted more purchases to micro brands, on the used market they aren't much more expensive and at another level.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Nice video, but man, so many quality control issues. Typical Pagani, this is why I have shifted more purchases to micro brands, on the used market they aren't much more expensive and at another level.


Yup, when you get a good one, they are awesome, but I'm finding more and more issues with every release.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Yup, when you get a good one, they are awesome, but I'm finding more and more issues with every release.


And you know, if they were smart, they would put no lume at all on it and just say, lume? its a dress watch, you don't need lume.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> And you know, if they were smart, they would put no lume at all on it and just say, lume? its a dress watch, you don't need lume.


Haha.

I actually talked to the seller and apparently the factory made a mistake and made about 40 watches with these hands. All others should be the correct "bolder" hands with the proper lume.

I got a rare one....going to be worth tens of tens here once the market stabilizes.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Scbr24 said:


> I'm intrigued by WR Watches python straps... $60 seems reasonable, if anything it's maybe too low (?). I want to get one but the colors are not versatile enough, still cool though.
> View attachment 16227321


Not from WR, but I think B&W is versatile. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Not from WR, but I think B&W is versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before ordering one of these python straps, I think you'd want to check your local customs regulations ....... otherwise you might run into some fines for trying to import exotic leather products.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Gil_F said:


> Before ordering one of these python straps, I think you'd want to check your local customs regulations ....... otherwise you might run into some fines for trying to import exotic leather products.


For EU customers, leather strap is a bit complicated to import...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Scbr24 said:


> Someone in another thread made a lot of design mock ups of different colorways of existing models, and some of them had different dial patterns, indices and hands. Another person asked for an hour hand that could completely cover the logo at 12 o’clock, and this was the result. San Martin then used it on their Omega Seamaster homage, after talking with the designer of the hands.
> 
> Personally I’m not a huge fan but I can see it working on a bolder design like the SN085.
> View attachment 16227748


I like the gray dial!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Not from WR, but I think B&W is versatile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Splendid combo!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> 30.49US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen 2020 New Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Watch Men Leather Waterproof Military Watch Man Clocks Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


some nice ones in there. £34 for a Daniel Wellington knock off seems a bit odd though. Pretty sure you can find a slightly used one for that money, or wait for a good deal on Amazon.

Some of the other ones are nice. Though for me, perhap as important as steel case and sapphire, are Japanese (quartz) movements and screw-in casebacks. 
If I had to sacrifice one of those 4 I think it’d have to be the sapphire (unless it’s an odd shape, like a square watch)


Springy Watch said:


> The San Martin GS diver homage is a great choice. The price is painfully high, and I already have loads of black dial watches. So, I have been hesitant. However, the new blue dial variant looks pretty nice. Just waiting for some real life video reviews of it in this colour.
> 
> View attachment 16227576


That blue dial looks gorgeous on that! 
from some vids I’ve seen, it seems this SM GS homage is like a halo model. Really good finishing for the price. I Like Watches posted a close up on the bracelet making us guess which one was SM and which GS, and most guessed wrong!


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Jugsy said:


> I think those hands are original, but I saw someone else call them Pokeball hands haha.


The black one is sold out. Not sure if they will get anymore in.


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

Timbit said:


> Hi pdino.
> Unfortunately the watch you posted, while a very nice watch for the money, doesn’t meet your criteria as it does not have a sapphire crystal.
> I’m sure you will get some good suggestions shortly.


Great call! I think a other store advertised it as sapphire.



Timbit said:


> Pdino this Naksen looks to meet your criteria at a low price point.
> 
> https://m.aliexpress.com/item/32945...er_id=1523f26f530a4a278452ef10567d6739&is_c=Y
> 
> there was another Nakzen that was quite popular. It was referred to as the Pagoda. But they took the word “sapphire” off of the dial and now it’s unclear whether the dial is sapphire or mineral glass.


Thanks for the tip not sure if I trust the brand if I read the comments on that other watch. I put it on the shortlist.



HoustonReal said:


> 30.49US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen 2020 New Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Watch Men Leather Waterproof Military Watch Man Clocks Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Thanks a lot! There are some very nice watches in your list. Gonna look a bit closer to some.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> The black one is sold out. Not sure if they will get anymore in.


I don't think the black dial is ready yet TBH. Blue must've finished production first so they've put that on sale. I dare say the black dial will go on sale over the coming days as well.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Scbr24 said:


> Someone in another thread made a lot of design mock ups of different colorways of existing models, and some of them had different dial patterns, indices and hands. Another person asked for an hour hand that could completely cover the logo at 12 o’clock, and this was the result. San Martin then used it on their Omega Seamaster homage, after talking with the designer of the hands.
> 
> Personally I’m not a huge fan but I can see it working on a bolder design like the SN085.
> View attachment 16227748


Oh man. That picture had me searching YouTube for the SN085-G.

If more info was available about this one a month ago it might be an 11/11 must have for me.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

pdino said:


> Thanks for the tip not sure if I trust the brand if I read the comments on that other watch. I put it on the shortlist.


Lots of happy Nakzen owners out there. I am one of them. I have the Pagoda. Unclear whether the crystal is sapphire as I don’t have the means to test it. I’m not too hard on my watches and it gets worn fairly infrequently. But it’s a nice watch. 
You’re right to do your due diligence. Take your time and make sure that the watch is what you’re looking for before you pull the trigger. 
Good luck with the search. Come back and let us know what you decide.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Tone1298 said:


> Anyone have this heimdllar titanium turtle on titanium bracelet? How is it? had the steel dive and I love the turtle case but too heavy in steel.
> 
> 
> US $219.00 50％ Off | Heimdallr Mens Titanium Turtle 6105 Diver Watch C3 Luminous Sapphire 200M Water Resistance Japan NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watch
> ...


l‘ve been very curious about this one, too. If I pick one up I’ll let you know. Not sure if I’ll spring for the bracelet though. I have another steel Heimdallr Willard with bracelet in route though. Maybe it’ll change my mind about that.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Docrwm said:


> Every time he’s wrong in his videos I take a drink. Haven’t been able to finish a video yet


Hehehe in regards to the cases being the same ? In any of the important parts ? I mean it's my first video of his being watched but 2 things , 1 he has a clipboard which he checks things off on .. that's kind of a big deal lol 2nd which college did you attend that left you dare I say unprepared for the drinking world lol ... I say this as a 20 year fully retired world champion drinker so I say in jest. Okay so what all did he get wrong as I own neither and even if I did I like knowing facts over fiction. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brushed&Polished (Feb 11, 2021)

US $74.90 31%OFF | Luxury SpechtSohne Aquanaut Automatic Watches For Men Rubber Strap Miyota 8215 Movt Classic Patek Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino








74.9US $ 31% OFF|2022 Luxury Specht&sohne Automatic Watches For Men Rubber Strap Miyota 8215 Movt Classic Sport Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





This watch comes in two variations: one with a Miyota 8215, and one with the Ming Zhu 2813. The cheaper one has the Chinese movement across the site. This link will send you to a listing that has photos of different angles, front and back, as well as the side. I just ordered the 'golden' one. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Hehehe in regards to the cases being the same ? In any of the important parts ? I mean it's my first video of his being watched but 2 things , 1 he has a clipboard which he checks things off on .. that's kind of a big deal lol 2nd which college did you attend that left you dare I say unprepared for the drinking world lol ... I say this as a 20 year fully retired world champion drinker so I say in jest. Okay so what all did he get wrong as I own neither and even if I did I like knowing facts over fiction.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


In one of his videos he said the Steeldive and the Heimdallr Willard were the same. They’re obviously different if you have them both in front of you. So I take what he says with caution. 

As for his other videos, YMMV. I don’t own enough watches to argue with anything else.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Brushed&Polished said:


> US $74.90 31%OFF | Luxury SpechtSohne Aquanaut Automatic Watches For Men Rubber Strap Miyota 8215 Movt Classic Patek Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please a link to the gold/brown version. I am unable to find it anywhere that sells Specht & Sohne with either movement----either the 8215 or 2315. Every color other than brown/gold is available and the suppliers advertising say that brown/gold is not available so I would appreciate your help locating one


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

another_shawn said:


> In one of his videos he said the Steeldive and the Heimdallr Willard were the same. They’re obviously different if you have them both in front of you. So I take what he says with caution.
> 
> As for his other videos, YMMV. I don’t own enough watches to argue with anything else.


1. You need more watches.
2. Lack of knowledge on a subject rarely keeps people from arguing these days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Anyone know the secret ingredients they packed in this one for a movement ?










States 200 meter wr

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Last time I post a link to these as I'm certain they are much more commonly in stock now. But, for one last time there's a standard Speedmaster homage in stock.








171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any coupons out there? I'm not sure I'll be spending money on this sale!


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Brushed&Polished said:


> US $74.90 31%OFF | Luxury SpechtSohne Aquanaut Automatic Watches For Men Rubber Strap Miyota 8215 Movt Classic Patek Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino
> 
> 
> 
> ...





johnmichael said:


> Please a link to the gold/brown version. I am unable to find it anywhere that sells Specht & Sohne with either movement----either the 8215 or 2315. Every color other than brown/gold is available and the suppliers advertising say that brown/gold is not available so I would appreciate your help locating one


I would also appreciate if you could link us to the listing that has the golden/brown variant available. I've scoured and browsed all the sellers that offer this watch but the rose gold one is always out of stock.

Thanks!


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16225607


Doggo sports a Nato strap?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

spacecat said:


> Doggo sports a Nato strap?


Haha yeah he's got a Nato on. He's had that for years now that I come to think of it. Might get him an upgrade for Christmas.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

cuica said:


> Any coupons out there? I'm not sure I'll be spending money on this sale!


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Those are the information I have regarding coupons


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, very useful.


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

Escapement Time VH31 40mm dress watch is out of stock now. Had planned to pick one up for 11.11. I've messaged the official store and they've responded that they expect more stock end of this month.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

H3rBz said:


> Escapement Time VH31 40mm dress watch is out of stock now. Had planned to pick one up for 11.11. I've messaged the official store and they've responded that they expect more stock end of this month.


Are they getting more of the colors too?


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

column said:


>


Do these codes only work with certain vendors? I just tried one and it said it wasn’t valid. 


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

I think the codes will only work during the 11.11 sale


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

column said:


> I think the codes will only work during the 11.11 sale


Gotcha. That makes sense. 


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

Indiglo92 said:


> Are they getting more of the colors too?


I didn't ask about colours. Only asked when it would be restocked.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I can't find the original post but a someone previously mention in this thread (I think...) that Sea-Gull had a Dong Feng (East Wind) reissue in blue, green, silver and black. I ordered the black one a few weeks ago and it's finally been delivered (unusually for something bought via AliExpress I got hit for customs on this one - guess the declared value was over some threshold):









impressive (and big - no way this can sneak in to the house or be left in a post box) box









comes with some goodies









traditional Chinese fan









a bucket hat









watch and quite a nice instruction book (if you can read Chinese...)









all important Sea-Gull QR code

































It's not a cheap watch ($413) but initial impressions are very good. Very well finished, leather strap is on 3rd notch on my 20,5cm (~8.1") wrist so is slightly longer than most OEM straps.

38mm, 5bar, sapphire and ST16 movement

Simple three hand, black dial and it looks absolutely gorgeous in real-life!

edit. No wonder I couldn't find the original post; it was in the Chinese Mechanicals forum and not this thread. duh.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

column said:


> Those are the information I have regarding coupons


Do they work with all brands. I want to pick up a san martin?

Anybody got a san martin coupon.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Shanghai said:


> Do they work with all brands. I want to pick up a san martin?
> 
> Anybody got a san martin coupon.


I believe if you go to the San Martin store there are some coupons you can add to your account.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anyone seen any good strap or buckle/clasp deals for 11.11? Would be especially interested in a MM300 style clasp or other on-the-fly adjustable bracelet clasp, besides the Glidelock type.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

H3rBz said:


> Escapement Time VH31 40mm dress watch is out of stock now. Had planned to pick one up for 11.11. I've messaged the official store and they've responded that they expect more stock end of this month.


they don't really participate in 11.11 anyway, so the savings wouldn't be much, if any. at least that's how it's been in the past with ET watches.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Brushed&Polished said:


> US $74.90 31%OFF | Luxury SpechtSohne Aquanaut Automatic Watches For Men Rubber Strap Miyota 8215 Movt Classic Patek Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you manage to get the golden one? I got it the last sale and after a few days the seller asked me to change colors...I told him I already had the blue one and wanted only the rose gold version and in the end got a refund. My blue one is with a 3Hz movement though.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

The day before the storm known as simply 11:11 ... I'd assume the sale starts when its 11:11 in China yes ?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

TatsNGuns said:


> The day before the storm known as simply 11:11 ... I'd assume the sale starts when its 11:11 in China yes ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I believe it's midnight Pacific Time.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

If you open the App you have a countdown counter to the start of the sale.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Seems the Pagani Speedy isn't so bad after all:



http://imgur.com/a/ruMN1U1




http://imgur.com/a/Qcno8gR


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

cuica said:


> Seems the Pagani Speedy isn't so bad after all:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you have a link?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Snuck one more review in before 11.11.
this one is $115 during the sale, quite the savings and worth every penny IMO.




Links are in the video description!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I need san martin to make this so I dont end up owning 3 damn pelagos . Please san martin make this model so there can be peace in my home !!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry no, saw it on Reddit.



Indiglo92 said:


> Do you have a link?


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

A very nice looking watch, an homage mix of Rolex explorer and primitive Submariner from the fifties that I could not resist and already bought one. NH35 and PT5000 movements and a lot of different dials with logo and no logo. Also had a nice experience with my first Tandorio a 62mas blue dial logo with nh35.









Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Pmac said:


> A very nice looking watch, an homage mix of Rolex explorer and primitive Submariner from the fifties that I could not resist and already bought one. NH35 and PT5000 movements and a lot of different dials with logo and no logo. Also had a nice experience with my first Tandorio a 62mas blue dial logo with nh35.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this in standard baby size or did they choose to offer it in larger sizes as well ? 

Which movement did you go with ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

TatsNGuns said:


> Is this in standard baby size or did they choose to offer it in larger sizes as well ?
> 
> Which movement did you go with ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Size 39mm they say. I bought nh35, less expensive and more easy to repair in the future if it will be needed.

Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

The specs:









Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Can someone let me know how this works. If you add a watch into your basket on A-EXPRESS before the sale starts, does the price change when the sale starts. The watch i want is still listed as £171, but the 11/11 sales says it will be £143.

Is that how it works? Or do you need to add it in once the price has changed and the sale started.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Can someone let me know how this works. If you add a watch into your basket on A-EXPRESS before the sale starts, does the price change when the sale starts. The watch i want is still listed as £171, but the 11/11 sales says it will be £143.
> 
> Is that how it works? Or do you need to add it in once the price has changed and the sale started.


Yes, that's how it works.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

TatsNGuns said:


> I need san martin to make this so I dont end up owning 3 damn pelagos . Please san martin make this model so there can be peace in my home !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they made this without the fixed lugs I’m sure it would sell well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Trev_L said:


> Yes, that's how it works.


Thanks,


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

What the hell. Does anybody know why the san martin shop is saying this in the delivery, into the UK. I changed from fedex to DHL and then this message came up and now i can't select the shipping.








This product can't be shipped to your address.
Select another product or address.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Shanghai said:


> What the hell. Does anybody know why the san martin shop is saying this in the delivery, into the UK. I changed from fedex to DHL and then this message came up and now i can't select the shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be a problem with my address, seems to be doing it for all products.

Any ideas. I'm using my correct address.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Shanghai said:


> Must be a problem with my address, seems to be doing it for all products.
> 
> Any ideas. I'm using my correct address.


Sorted, the website changed my location to Afghanistan for some strange reason. Changed back to UK and now works fine.


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Website thinks I'm in Brazil, I'm in Canada. Ali is weird.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> If they made this without the fixed lugs I’m sure it would sell well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That seems to be a bone to pick with some , I already have the spring barred variants but the main gripe so far is the permanent lugs therefore no bracelet option.. personally I think a strap maker or two would figure out some slick slide through strap but cant get past the bracelet option for sures. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

thinking of caving and getting a 11-11 sale watch, opinions between these two:








155.25US $ 31% OFF|Baltany Retro Automatic Watch Men Small Seconds The Dirty Dozen Watch Style St1701 Subsecond Hand Mechanical Vintage WristWatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




or








152.81US $ 41% OFF|San Martin Pilot Watch Nh35 38mm Vintage Military Enthusiasts Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Men Watches Nylon Strap 20bar Lume - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




looking for a smaller field watch style
I know the SM wears bigger, and I like the styling of the Baltany, but man SM will have better finishing and prefer the movement as well
And no, don't bloody well say get both!!!


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> thinking of caving and getting a 11-11 sale watch, opinions between these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Baltany and like it a lot. The 36mm size is a treat, really. The only things I don't like are lack of AR (it can be pretty reflective), and that mine is running +15sec/day. Neither are deal breakers, and I imagine I can regulate the accuracy easily enough. The small seconds complication is a nice variation. 

I have no direct experience of this San Martin model, though the two San Martins that I do have are excellent products. I'd love this particular model, only the upward sweeping lugs are a total turn off for me. The product pics don't show this well, but look at the user review photos to see what I'm talking about. Completely unergonomic. That's just not going to wear well in my opinion.

So between these two, I'd say go for the Baltany.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

San Martin Panerai homage (SN041) back in stock.








167.92US $ 16% OFF|San Martin Bronze Watches Business Simple Men Mechanical Watch Holvin Leather Strap Relojes Luminous 200m Water Resistant - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

549.95US $ |Pagani Design -2021 Luxury Sapphire Automatic Men's Watch 39mm Palm Leaf Dial Men's Accessories 200m Waterproof Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

A couple more colours in stock for the Seestern Doxa homage. Kind of tempted by this one


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)




----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Updated Aliexpress link for the Seestern 300t v2, it has a bunch of high quality pictures. Unfortunately no real pictures of the Synchron. 176.3US $ 51% OFF|2021 SEESTERN SUB300T Luminous Diver Watch Automatic Men Date 200m Turn Bracelet Wristwatch Retro Mechanical Sapphire Army Dial| | - AliExpress

Edit: Seestern added real pictures of the Synchron:









































They also updated the Red and MOP dial versions, I thought they were discontinued after the v1.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

The TSAR Bombo mechaquartz chrono is a fantastic deal originally $160 but during the 11.11 sale it’s $135


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jeez, I'm not sure what I actually want in the sale, if anything. I've got a bunch of stuff in my cart but nothing I really feel like I must have.


----------



## Tsarli (Apr 13, 2007)

Which store would you folks recommend to get a 1963 chrono (38mm, sapphire)? Preferably with the so-called "gooseneck"?


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

TatsNGuns said:


> I need san martin to make this so I dont end up owning 3 damn pelagos . Please san martin make this model so there can be peace in my home !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I bought a San Martin BB58 so that I didn’t end up with three Black Bays. I already had the original burgundy ETA model and the GMT.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Tsarli said:


> Which store would you folks recommend to get a 1963 chrono (38mm, sapphire)? Preferably with the so-called "gooseneck"?


Merkur, but I'm not sure if they have official store on Aliexpress (they have on Taobao) Red Army Fliger PILOT Mechanical Chronograph Mens Watch Aviation Watch Homage of China Air Force First Pilot Watch Seagull 1963


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Well I ordered 5 minutes into the sale (3:00am Eastern US).
Didn't really need anything, but picked up a Timegrapher ($123), a cheap yellow dial dive watch ($99), because I don't have yellow, and a fully brushed oyster bracelet with female curved end links ($7).
.
108.33US $ 57% OFF|Retro SKX Sports Watch Men St2130 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 200M Diver Watches 44mm Luminous Sapphire Crystal Clock 6015|Sports Watches| - AliExpress 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

First time trying to get some discount stacking going on ali, i hope i did well enough


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

During the 11/11 sale last year I bought 13 watches. Today, I bought just one, since I discovered that many of the watches I wanted to buy aren't included in the sale at all.

Still, the one watch that I did buy had some nice discounts ($3 off every $30 spent, plus I was able to stack three coupons which got another 15% off). This is what I bought (orange dial, with logo):









258.75US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Diving Watch Abalone Nh35 Mechanical Business Wristwatches Bracelet Luminous Sapphire 20 Bar Relojes Часы - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Same as others, just bought the 1 watch:
















13.8US $ 40% OFF|FEB 30TH Me Swimming pool Girl Men Japan Miyota Movement Quartz Watch Fashion Second Hands Plate Moving Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Not much discount since it's already so cheap.


----------



## DeusB (Aug 14, 2020)

303.2US $ 60% OFF|Giv Flying Tourbillon Mechanical Skeleton Luxury Watch Movement For Men Mechanical Wristwatches Sapphire Waterproof Watches Man - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Worth buying for 200€??


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

I purchased one of the GIV 1986 tourbillons (stainless steel, blue dial variant),









303.2US $ 60% OFF|Giv Fashion Tourbillon Men Mechanical Wristwatches Watch For Men Skeleton Sapphire Waterproof 2021 Luxury Watces Male Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





There was a $23 off $190 coupon, 23190DOUBLE, which brought my total down to $225, inclusive of California sales tax. It would have been $207 without sales tax, which is a pretty screaming deal for a real tourbillon.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

DeusB said:


> 303.2US $ 60% OFF|Giv Flying Tourbillon Mechanical Skeleton Luxury Watch Movement For Men Mechanical Wristwatches Sapphire Waterproof Watches Man - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


As you can see in my post immediately after yours, I bought the same watch, but with a different dial variant. It certainly seems like a good price for a real tourbillon. You might wish to check out other resellers to see which gives you the best overall price after factoring in the relevant discount coupons.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I cracked and ended up getting the San Martin 62mas V4.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

I am trying to use San Martin Follower coupon, 20 dollars for 100 dollars orders, but doesn't work. What is the problem? Anybody knows?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Inque said:


> I am trying to use San Martin Follower coupon, 20 dollars for 100 dollars orders, but doesn't work. What is the problem? Anybody knows?


It didn't work for me either. That coupon seems to only work for San Martin watches that are not already discounted in the 11/11 sale.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Sorted, the website changed my location to Afghanistan for some strange reason. Changed back to UK and now works fine.


It does that to me too; it was very confusing at first. What's odd is that even when I log in it doesn't change the country details to those of my account! It obviously relies on cookies; but I intentionally have mine set to clear whenever I shutdown my browser.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> It didn't work for me either. That coupon seems to only work for San Martin watches that are not already discounted in the 11/11 sale.


I couldn’t get it to work either. 

The 6205-8000 MOP dial I had in my cart was immediately removed the second after the 11/11 sale began. Oh well. I was more curious than anything about it. 

I end up combining other coupons to the a SM 6105 8110 for a great price. I’ve wanted that one for a long time.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

Just ordered a Seestern sub300T turqoise. Been eyeing it for a while. Looks supersharp


Ali listed 199 or something but I only paid 162. Is that missing 30 for the VAT that my homies from the customs department will charge? They wont exclude these transaction fees then right? (netherlands)
Any recommendations for a rubber strap? afaik there is no rubber sized for the seestern?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> Same as others, just bought the 1 watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought one of those too...

...plus



















WuYi re-issue from Sea-Gull (to go with my collection of Sea-Gull re-issues: Wu Xing, Dong Feng and of course the Project D304 aka 1963.

and...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

The San Martin SN047 is a great price in this sale, below $150 for me with the discount stacking. I have a blue one but tempted to get a black at this price. It's become probably my favorite watch to wear. Resisting for now.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Sonar said:


> Just ordered a Seestern sub300T turqoise. Been eyeing it for a while. Looks supersharp
> 
> 
> Ali listed 199 or something but I only paid 162. Is that missing 30 for the VAT that my homies from the customs department will charge? They wont exclude these transaction fees then right? (netherlands)
> Any recommendations for a rubber strap? afaik there is no rubber sized for the seestern?


You will love the Seestern 300t. I have the orange dial and although the bracelet is superb, I bought a curved end silicone strap in matching orange from AliX. Just thought it would be a fun change of pace occasionally.

10.23US $ 36% OFF|Curved End 20mm 22mm 19mm 21mm Rubber Silicone Watch Bands For Omega Watch AT150 SeaMaster 007 for Seiko Strap Brand Watchband|rubber silicone watch band|silicone watch bandbrand watch band - AliExpress 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> You will love the Seestern 300t. I have the orange dial and although the bracelet is superb, I bought a curved end silicone strap in matching orange from AliX. Just thought it would be a fun change of pace occasionally.
> 
> 10.23US $ 36% OFF|Curved End 20mm 22mm 19mm 21mm Rubber Silicone Watch Bands For Omega Watch AT150 SeaMaster 007 for Seiko Strap Brand Watchband|rubber silicone watch band|silicone watch bandbrand watch band - AliExpress
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


That will make a great summerwatch! Almost went with orange because it would be easier to find a rubber strap

An OEM fit doesnt seem to exist so going curved is an idea. How well does it hug the case?

Sent from my SM-G986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

nyonya said:


> The San Martin SN047 is a great price in this sale, below $150 for me with the discount stacking. I have a blue one but tempted to get a black at this price. It's become probably my favorite watch to wear. Resisting for now.


That's a watch I really wanted to get in this sale. Unfortunately, I wanted blue dial with logo, and it is the only variant they don't have in stock. I was quite disappointed!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

San Martin SN008-G, "Tudor BB58" homage with Sellita SW200


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Hope this might help anyone...


Hruodland Pilot Sapphire PT5000, 200 USD approx. 








186.3US $ 31% OFF|Hruodland 42mm Retro Automatic Men Pilot Watches Sapphire Glass Pt5000 Sw200 10atm Mechanical Diving Wrist Watch For Men Male - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I'm considering this pilot, as featured on Just One More Watch YouTube channel. It's a copy (I mean a copy) of the Laco, which I have and most likely sell. 

I compared the price on the App on the phone to AliExpress on computer and its about 4 - 5 USD more on the computer, however!

On the computer using PayPal I got 3 USD discount and using TopCashBack (in UK, your your country) Its saying 12% cashback, but with a disclaimer, saying any seller can opt out and there is nothing TopCashBack can do, oh really? 

It's never straight forward with AliExpress is it. Even if the cashback doesn't work, I'll be about 2 USD worse off, which is OK.

If it does its most likely 12% without the tax, which is still decent.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

"11/11 fever" has got the better of me, because I just bought my second watch of the day.

The Seestern Monster homage with light blue dial. One of the nicest colour dials I have seen in a while. With a few discounts and coupons, I just couldn't resist.

"I can resist everything except temptation" - Oscar Wilde









174.46US $ 55% OFF|Seestern Monster Dive Watch 200M Water Proof NH36 Men's Mechanical Watches Sapphire Glass High Date Luminous Wristwatch Monster|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> "11/11 fever" has got the better of me, because I just bought my second watch of the day.
> 
> The Seestern Monster homage with light blue dial. One of the nicest colour dials I have seen in a while. With a few discounts and coupons, I just couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


 Really tempting watch but new EU VAT ruined everything. This watch is $168 for fellow Americans, if I open it in my app with EU address it appears at 182€ = $208


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Springy Watch said:


> "11/11 fever" has got the better of me, because I just bought my second watch of the day.
> 
> The Seestern Monster homage with light blue dial. One of the nicest colour dials I have seen in a while. With a few discounts and coupons, I just couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


I’ve been considering that one. If you don’t mind me asking what did the total come out to for you on that one with discounts?


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Bloom said:


> I’ve been considering that one. If you don’t mind me asking what did the total come out to for you on that one with discounts?
> 
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river…


US$170, but since I am in the EU that includes 21% sales tax, so without tax US$140


----------



## Bloom (Nov 28, 2007)

Springy Watch said:


> US$170, but since I am in the EU that includes 21% sales tax, so without tax US$140


That’s a great deal!! Do you mind sharing which codes you used?


Sent from a van down by the river…


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

mougino said:


> Really tempting watch but new EU VAT ruined everything. This watch is $168 for fellow Americans, if I open it in my app with EU address it appears at 182€ = $208


I got it for the equivalent of US$170 including VAT, by using coupons and a discount code.

As much as I hate VAT, I am now really happy that AliExpress calculates and includes it, since my local customs office were constantly scamming me when it was up to them to calculate it. This way, I actually save money.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Bloom said:


> That’s a great deal!! Do you mind sharing which codes you used?
> 
> 
> Sent from a van down by the river…


I don't think that I can share the codes, because I get sent "single use" ones (a benefit of being a "platinum member" on AliExpress I guess). But, you are right, it was a good deal, which is what tipped me over the edge into buying it.


----------



## user99 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hello all, quick question: Which of these 2 Nautilus homages should I buy? The first one just says automatic movement, but has five-star reviews. The other one has Miyota 8215 but no reviews and is more expensive. I think you'll prefer the second, right? Does anyone know what the movement on the first one is? Thanks.









58.99US $ 50% OFF|Lgxige Top Brand Luxury Men Automatic Mechanical Watch Sports Male Military Pp Watch Steel Luminous Hand Aaa Nautilus Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












75.99US $ 50% OFF|Men Watches Top High Quality Automatic Machnical Sports Calendar 8215 Movement Brand Watches Stainless Steel Luminous Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Picked up the sugess


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

another_shawn said:


> I couldn’t get it to work either.
> 
> The 6205-8000 MOP dial I had in my cart was immediately removed the second after the 11/11 sale began. Oh well. I was more curious than anything about it.
> 
> I end up combining other coupons to the a SM 6105 8110 for a great price. I’ve wanted that one for a long time.


I tried getting the wave version of the 6205, but it sold out almost immediately too.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

After some coupon and coin collecting bought a Cronos datejust for $209. We'll see how much customs thieves will demand.
Also none of the codes posted worked for me, neither did the extra methods (like paying with mastercard for $5 etc.).


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

rlachcik said:


> thinking of caving and getting a 11-11 sale watch, opinions between these two:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get both !!!!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

I was tempted to buy a new Steeldive SD1975 as it's the only Ali-Express watch I've regretted selling, but when I came to click the 'buy now' button I just couldn't do it.

Maybe next year...

M


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> It does that to me too; it was very confusing at first. What's odd is that even when I log in it doesn't change the country details to those of my account! It obviously relies on cookies; but I intentionally have mine set to clear whenever I shutdown my browser.


I have no idea how it changed itself and especially to Afghanistan of all places. I'll remember in the future though. 

Thanks for letting me know its a persistent problem.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Any codes that will work for the UK. I see french, brazil etc.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> I think those hands are original, but I saw someone else call them Pokeball hands haha.


It looks so awful. Rather they just stick with a normal sword hand style.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Jugsy said:


> I cracked and ended up getting the San Martin 62mas V4.


Nice! You're going to love it, it's an awesome watch and instantly became one of my favourites.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I'm done for 11.11 now. Ended up getting two straps (1 'sailcloth' for my Corgeut Speedy, 1 suede to try on a Bambino) and, through Herculean levels of restraint, only one watch - the Seestern Doxa homage. I very nearly bought another San Martin, the MM300, but held off because I decided it would probably be way too large for me.

Not the most impressive sale this year, from what I remember of previous years.


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Scbr24 said:


> San Martin Panerai homage (SN041) back in stock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot find this on the site! Must have sold out. If there is a way to get to it, please let me know. Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I think I'm done for 11.11 now. Ended up getting two straps (1 'sailcloth' for my Corgeut Speedy, 1 suede to try on a Bambino) and, through Herculean levels of restraint, only one watch - the Seestern Doxa homage. I very nearly bought another San Martin, the MM300, but held off because I decided it would probably be way too large for me.

Not the most impressive sale this year, from what I remember of previous years.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

mleok said:


> I tried getting the wave version of the 6205, but it sold out almost immediately too.


I tried to buy one two seconds after the sale started without success; I doubt there were many, if any.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Elston Gunn said:


> I tried to buy one two seconds after the sale started without success; I doubt there were many, if any.


I believe before the sale there was 1 wave and 1 MOP in stock.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

maxbaris said:


> I cannot find this on the site! Must have sold out. If there is a way to get to it, please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Try clicking the link in the post you quoted. It takes me straight to the watch in question.


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Try clicking the link in the post you quoted. It takes me straight to the watch in question.


Yeah, tried that but no dice! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

maxbaris said:


> Yeah, tried that but no dice!


Works fine here as well but do note the price you see is the quartz version unfortunately, which rules it out for me anyway.


----------



## maxbaris (Dec 5, 2014)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Works fine here as well but do note the price you see is the quartz version unfortunately, which rules it out for me anyway.


Thanks. I’d be fine with it if there is no second hand! Cheers! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Hey, for those who have not yet ordered during the sale, I just stumbled across these coupons.








AliExpress Promo Code $25 OFF sitewide - December 2022


Save up to 80% with our current AliExpress promo codes. $25 off + free shipping. $8 off sitewide with AliExpress Coupons. Find here the best deals for today.




www.latimes.com


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

nyonya said:


> I believe before the sale there was 1 wave and 1 MOP in stock.


Yes, I did notice that there was only 1 wave in stock.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

another_shawn said:


> I couldn’t get it to work either.
> 
> The 6205-8000 MOP dial I had in my cart was immediately removed the second after the 11/11 sale began. Oh well. I was more curious than anything about it.
> 
> I end up combining other coupons to the a SM 6105 8110 for a great price. I’ve wanted that one for a long time.


Who removed it and why?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ok pulled the trigger on this, $137.81, pretty cheap for a San Martin. Got a coupon, don't know how.








152.81US $ 41% OFF|San Martin Pilot Watch Nh35 38mm Vintage Military Enthusiasts Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Men Watches Nylon Strap 20bar Lume - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I got the new SM SN017 in MOP including shipping for £149. Happy with that.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

snowman40 said:


> I was tempted to buy a new Steeldive SD1975 as it's the only Ali-Express watch I've regretted selling, but when I came to click the 'buy now' button I just couldn't do it.
> 
> Maybe next year...
> 
> M


Bro ... 87 bucks !!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Bro ... 87 bucks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wooo.. Steeldive is selling out their old stock or smth? This is OK watch [ based on countless reviews ] Hmmmm


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Who removed it and why?


The app pulled it from my cart and said it was "unavailable". I watched the sales counter count down in the app while in my cart. As soon as the countdown hit zero my cart blinked and the watch was sold out.

I understand the hype around the 11/11 sales, but I don't think I'll be that excited about it again.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

another_shawn said:


> The app pulled it from my cart and said it was "unavailable". I watched the sales counter count down in the app while in my cart. As soon as the countdown hit zero my cart blinked and the watch was sold out.
> 
> I understand the hype around the 11/11 sales, but I don't think I'll be that excited about it again.


There was only one of each MOP and Kanagawa Wave before the sale started. I removed them from my cart before the sale started once I noticed that.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

TatsNGuns said:


> Bro ... 87 bucks !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I had one of those and didn't like it.

I had the MM300 clone too, which was nice, but I don't miss.

M

Sent from my ASUS_X00PD using Tapatalk


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> There was only one of each MOP and Kanagawa Wave before the sale started. I removed them from my cart before the sale started once I noticed that.


Well that explains that! I'll be sure to pay attention to that in the future if I try to play this game again.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I entirely went overboard ... thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

another_shawn said:


> Well that explains that! I'll be sure to pay attention to that in the future if I try to play this game again.


You know its funny because if you watch all those videos reviewers post on YouTube, they tell you to put it in your cart before the sale. Now that seems rather pointless if the app just takes it out and sells it to someone else.

Luckily i went for a submariner and they had 49 of them in stock. And why didn't San Martin get more in.

I'm sure you'll be able to pick up one in a few weeks, although at a higher price.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

snowman40 said:


> No, I had one of those and didn't like it.
> 
> I had the MM300 clone too, which was nice, but I don't miss.
> 
> ...


I actually miss my clone mm 300 , solid built great keeping time and a lume monster so I went for the green this time. The blue was gorgeous though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

maxbaris said:


> I cannot find this on the site! Must have sold out. If there is a way to get to it, please let me know. Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s in the other San Martin Aliexpress store, not the “official” one.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

I couldn’t resist…

















































I’m glad I didn’t because it sold out. I also got a Sugess Kermit and some seatbelt natos and zulu straps. Overall a good sale.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> You know its funny because if you watch all those videos reviewers post on YouTube, they tell you to put it in your cart before the sale. Now that seems rather pointless if the app just takes it out and sells it to someone else.


You read my mind. 

But I got a few good deals from other vendors, so it's all good.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> You know its funny because if you watch all those videos reviewers post on YouTube, they tell you to put it in your cart before the sale. Now that seems rather pointless if the app just takes it out and sells it to someone else.
> 
> Luckily i went for a submariner and they had 49 of them in stock. And why didn't San Martin get more in.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be able to pick up one in a few weeks, although at a higher price.


The YouTubers want you to click their links and add it in advance because their links are affiliate links - they get a commission if you buy. When you click the link, your computer saves the cookie with the affiliate link. 

If you’re using your own preferred cash back website, you should clear your cookies.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

I suspect I’m the last person to know this, but I found I got better prices and shipping rates if I shopped though the app. I still like looking at items on the computer screen, but I placed my order using the app on the phone.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Word of caution, bought some stuff today on Aliexpress.
Total 93,2€ if bought all together, 90,51€ bought separate (1 watch, 1 flashlight, 4 led house stuff).
Not sure how this happened but was trying to play with the coupons posted on this topic and came up with this.
And only 1 global coupon worked, the EU 5€ out of 40€ didn't...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Really tempting watch but new EU VAT ruined everything. This watch is $168 for fellow Americans, if I open it in my app with EU address it appears at 182€ = $208


You know, those of us in the USA have had to pay sales taxes on our AliExpress purchases for over a year now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

No sales tax if you move to New Hampshire like me


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

MAD777 said:


> No sales tax if you move to New Hampshire like me


But then I’d have to live in New Hampshire.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

is $280after tax a good price for the San Martín Tudor chrono ?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Best watch on AliExpress for $19.99. It has a Sunon PE60 mecha-quartz movement with a 4 bps sweep central chronograph hand. Great stocking stuffer for your chrongraphless friends!









19.8US $ |2022 New HONMIN Genuine Belt Five Needle Multifunctional Stainless Steel Shell Fashion Sports Quartz Wrist Watches for Men|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Went looking through the San Martin store to find the new SN044-G they are talking about on Reddit and came across the SN034
138.5US $ 50% OFF|San Martin 37mm Pilot Miyota 8215 Military Simple Style Men Watch Female Endlinks Automatic Mechanical Watches 20 Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress 









Looks pretty good, 37mm, 45mm lug to lug but powered by a Miyota 8215.

I can't actually find the SN044-G in their store yet, but here are the photos from Reddit
























Apparently this one is also powered by a Miyota 8215 and is a 38mm diver with 46mm lug to lug. I love how many smaller watches they've been coming out with lately.


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

Shanghai said:


> You know its funny because if you watch all those videos reviewers post on YouTube, they tell you to put it in your cart before the sale. Now that seems rather pointless if the app just takes it out and sells it to someone else.
> 
> Luckily i went for a submariner and they had 49 of them in stock. And why didn't San Martin get more in.
> 
> I'm sure you'll be able to pick up one in a few weeks, although at a higher price.


Yeah, that's just a way for them to encourage you to use their affiliate links. Aliexpress does not "reserve" an item for you just because you put it in the cart, I've had items removed from my cart numerous times due to a lack of stock.

Also, I ended up creating my own affiliate account, mainly so I just some money back from my Aliexpress purchases. I now know that the typical commission rate for San Martin is about 7%, so I could see that really adding up for some of the more popular YouTube channels.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> There was only one of each MOP and Kanagawa Wave before the sale started. I removed them from my cart before the sale started once I noticed that.


I just checked and it does show no MOPs available but for Kanagawa Wave it is showing me 8 still in stock. Although it looks like they ship from Belgium, so maybe only visible if in the EU?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I just checked and it does show no MOPs available but for Kanagawa Wave it is showing me 8 still in stock. Although it looks like they ship from Belgium, so maybe only visible if in the EU?


Yep, I can't use the Belgium warehouse so I was just looking at the China stock. Does the Belgium warehouse service all of Europe?

Edit: I can see the Belgium stock but I can't purchase from it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I can't actually find the SN044-G in their store yet
> 
> Apparently this one is also powered by a Miyota 8215 and is a 38mm diver with 46mm lug to lug. I love how many smaller watches they've been coming out with lately.


Here it is: 218.4US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 38mm Dive Watch Men Sport Style Miyota 8215 Automatic Mechanical Watches Luxury Sapphire Rubber Strap 20Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

another_shawn said:


> I suspect I’m the last person to know this, but I found I got better prices and shipping rates if I shopped though the app. I still like looking at items on the computer screen, but I placed my order using the app on the phone.


Yes, I suspect you are. Then again, AliExpress doesn't stress this like they did in the past. It's a hassle, because I prefer shopping from my laptop, where it's much easier to have multiple windows open. I believe if you use the app to place the item in your cart, you can then buy it from your laptop, and keep the extra discount.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Here it is: 218.4US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 38mm Dive Watch Men Sport Style Miyota 8215 Automatic Mechanical Watches Luxury Sapphire Rubber Strap 20Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress


Yeah right, that's more expensive than I expected it to be. I think the price ruined it for me 😂


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh well, managed to get 2 watches again...the first I have wanted to buy for 2 years now, but other "more interesting" watches or with higher discounts poped up. It's the corgeut railmaster homage. Has anyone noticed that parnis/corgeut/debert only get very mediocre discounts during sales?
Still I got it for the absolute lowest in all the time that I have been seeing it.
The second one is the second attempt at getting the speck & sohne aquanaut homage in rose gold. First time in the last sale the seller contacted my after about 10 days telling me it is not available and I got a refund. Now I found only 1 seller offering it and said what the heck, buy it most probably you are going to get another refund. For 35 euros I paid (incl. 24% EU VAT) it is a steal for sure (if I ever get it). I have the blue one already and it is probably the most decent watch at Ali at 35 euros.
Of course I also got 3 more straps...let's see where to put these because the 40 slot case I got already has 50+ in there...

On another note I bought for the first time a leather (?) belt. Has anyone else bought "real leather" belts from Ali? I see they do they trick where they tell you to burn the belt and smell the real leather. At the same time it seems that the real leather part is just a low quality stripe in the middle of the belt and not on the outside. The final price was around 10-15 euros each, so I guess it could be low quality real leather. Let's see...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I bought for the first time a leather (?) belt. Has anyone else bought "real leather" belts from Ali?


I have. They're leather coated carton 
Mine managed to last 1 year before cracking everywhere. I should have taken pictures before throwing it away.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not sure if anyone has posted these discount codes yet:


18150DOUBLE for $18 off $150+

23190DOUBLE for $23 off $190+

30250DOUBLE for $30 off $250+


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Here it is: 218.4US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 38mm Dive Watch Men Sport Style Miyota 8215 Automatic Mechanical Watches Luxury Sapphire Rubber Strap 20Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress


I like where they are going with this. Personally I don’t really care about the miyota 8000 movement, the watch seems a bit expensive for what it is but having multiple colors of the same watch does jack up the production cost for some reason, or so I’ve heard/read.


----------



## botond23 (Mar 6, 2018)

crAss said:


> Oh well, managed to get 2 watches again...the first I have wanted to buy for 2 years now, but other "more interesting" watches or with higher discounts poped up. It's the corgeut railmaster homage. Has anyone noticed that parnis/corgeut/debert only get very mediocre discounts during sales?
> Still I got it for the absolute lowest in all the time that I have been seeing it.
> The second one is the second attempt at getting the speck & sohne aquanaut homage in rose gold. First time in the last sale the seller contacted my after about 10 days telling me it is not available and I got a refund. Now I found only 1 seller offering it and said what the heck, buy it most probably you are going to get another refund. For 35 euros I paid (incl. 24% EU VAT) it is a steal for sure (if I ever get it). I have the blue one already and it is probably the most decent watch at Ali at 35 euros.
> Of course I also got 3 more straps...let's see where to put these because the 40 slot case I got already has 50+ in there...
> ...





crAss said:


> Oh well, managed to get 2 watches again...the first I have wanted to buy for 2 years now, but other "more interesting" watches or with higher discounts poped up. It's the corgeut railmaster homage. Has anyone noticed that parnis/corgeut/debert only get very mediocre discounts during sales?
> Still I got it for the absolute lowest in all the time that I have been seeing it.
> The second one is the second attempt at getting the speck & sohne aquanaut homage in rose gold. First time in the last sale the seller contacted my after about 10 days telling me it is not available and I got a refund. Now I found only 1 seller offering it and said what the heck, buy it most probably you are going to get another refund. For 35 euros I paid (incl. 24% EU VAT) it is a steal for sure (if I ever get it). I have the blue one already and it is probably the most decent watch at Ali at 35 euros.
> Of course I also got 3 more straps...let's see where to put these because the 40 slot case I got already has 50+ in there...
> ...


Could you please let me know the link to the "lowest" corgeut railmaster seller?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> Oh well, managed to get 2 watches again...the first I have wanted to buy for 2 years now, but other "more interesting" watches or with higher discounts poped up. It's the corgeut railmaster homage. Has anyone noticed that parnis/corgeut/debert only get very mediocre discounts during sales?
> Still I got it for the absolute lowest in all the time that I have been seeing it.
> The second one is the second attempt at getting the speck & sohne aquanaut homage in rose gold. First time in the last sale the seller contacted my after about 10 days telling me it is not available and I got a refund. Now I found only 1 seller offering it and said what the heck, buy it most probably you are going to get another refund. For 35 euros I paid (incl. 24% EU VAT) it is a steal for sure (if I ever get it). I have the blue one already and it is probably the most decent watch at Ali at 35 euros.
> Of course I also got 3 more straps...let's see where to put these because the 40 slot case I got already has 50+ in there...
> ...


you will love the Railmaster, Corgeut nailed it with that watch.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Took the 11/11 plunge and got a SM GMT. Price with tax was $330. I asked for a blue hand and text as pictured. Hoping it works out well. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

botond23 said:


> Could you please let me know the link to the "lowest" corgeut railmaster seller?











65.36US $ 57% OFF|Miyota Automatic Watches Luxury Top Brand Sports Clock Swim Watch Self-wind Military Stainless Steel Dress Mechanical Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I paid 73 euros which includes 24% VAT (or 58 euros without VAT).

This is after coupons as well.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Latest version Corgeut Speedmaster:

Does anyone know the dimensions of the bezel insert?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> you will love the Railmaster, Corgeut nailed it with that watch.


I had bought the fabric strap to use with the debert spectre homage. As such I bought it with the stainless steel bracelet. It comes with female endlinks and I have a feeling it will fit well on my wrist.
The debert spectre homage with a bracelet with male end links did not work out well...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Latest version Corgeut Speedmaster:
> 
> Does anyone know the dimensions of the bezel insert?











from








Corgeut Speedy Pro Gen 1 to Gen 3 review


Hi WUS! As I received the third generation of Corgeut Speedmaster Pro aka 'Moonwatch' homage, I thought it would be time to update my face-to-face. First I will point to the previous reviews: Gen 1 review: Review of the new Corgeut Speedmaster Pro sterile Gen 1 vs. Gen 2 review: Battle of the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MAD777 said:


> No sales tax if you move to New Hampshire like me


I assume we can co share that address provided we are members in good standing .. Free State Project .. Ridley report .. go porcupines !!! Lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

caktaylor said:


> But then I’d have to live in New Hampshire.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Harsh but amazing come back lol .... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Any hottakes of the Heimdallr vs Steeldive SKX007 homages?

Heimdallr is day-date and has a decorated case back and 5-piece/link bracelet option but I didn't see other differences. It is ~$20 more.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks, very useful.



mougino said:


> from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Techme said:


> The YouTubers want you to click their links and add it in advance because their links are affiliate links - they get a commission if you buy. When you click the link, your computer saves the cookie with the affiliate link.
> 
> If you’re using your own preferred cash back website, you should clear your cookies.


Yep that's correct. But what we are talking about is the AE app taking watches out of people's basket so they can't buy them most probabaly because of a lack of stock. So the youtubers don't make any money in this case.

What i don't understand is how the app is able to take something out of a person's basket by itself and sell it to someone else. 

Perhaps someone knows the answer to this question.

If i was a youtuber, this would annoy the hell out of me, as i just lost money.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

In my infinite stupidity I didn't realize for my first order that I could use PayPal and get an extra 4$ off...also, from the iPad app I'm not convinced that "3$ for every 30$" is applied. It was a Radiomir Firenze with ST3600 and some small stuff (batteries, car accessories, straps...).
Not a biggie, but I paid more attention the second time...scored a bronze Baltany pilot with ST2130 for around 130$.

This is me after saying I'm not giving this band of thieves any of my hard earned money 
How quickly we forget our principles for a quick buck...shame on me. (That's in reference to my rants here about being robbed in broad daylight by Aliexpress).

BTW...that Aesop turbillon at 210$ was loudly calling my name but I resisted...I don't know how often I'll wear it and have time to stare at the mesmerizing rotation.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

mleok said:


> Yeah, that's just a way for them to encourage you to use their affiliate links. Aliexpress does not "reserve" an item for you just because you put it in the cart, I've had items removed from my cart numerous times due to a lack of stock.
> 
> Also, I ended up creating my own affiliate account, mainly so I just some money back from my Aliexpress purchases. I now know that the typical commission rate for San Martin is about 7%, so I could see that really adding up for some of the more popular YouTube channels.


Thanks for the info. Good to know. Strange way of doing business.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Addiesdive Puck for $142.









146.24US $ 60% OFF|Addiesdive Watch Japan Nh35 Stainless Steel Watches 1000m Diver Watch Automatic Sapphire Crystal Mechanical Wristwatch Dive Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Some of these might still work today....I saw different ones yesterday so..good luck.

$9 OFF $65 with code: OS65A
$12 OFF $100 with code: OS12A
$18 OFF $150 with code: OS18A
$23 OFF $190 with code: OS23A
$30 OFF $250 with code: OS30A


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Shanghai said:


> Thanks for the info. Good to know. Strange way of doing business.


Well, I explicitly got a message for Aliexpress (looking for it, might have been frustrated and delete it) stating "place the item in your basket to secure it in case inventory runs out ".
I'm not making this up, this is part of the shoddiness of Aliexpress....make believe.

Of course the KS Escapement Time was gone despite having it in cart at the beginning of the sale. In some way it does make sense that nothing is reserved (I could add 1000 of them and stop anyone from buying) but FFS, just state that.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> 65.36US $ 57% OFF|Miyota Automatic Watches Luxury Top Brand Sports Clock Swim Watch Self-wind Military Stainless Steel Dress Mechanical Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Just checked, and I bought mine in the 11/11 sales last year, and it was 53 euros (and there was no tax to pay). So prices have edged up a bit.

Having said that, it is a great watch, and even at 73 euros it is well worth it. I like mine so much that it is actually my profile photo.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ipse said:


> Well, I explicitly got a message for Aliexpress (looking for it, might have been frustrated and delete it) stating "place the item in your basket to secure it in case inventory runs out ".


Now you mention it; I'm pretty sure I had that message too.


----------



## jgm038 (Dec 12, 2013)

Received my Heimdaller godzilla homage today. It was purchased from Heimdallr's site, but is available from multiple vendors on Ali (i saw it in this thread first). Heimdallr's website actually had it cheapest at the time, coming out to 174 shipped with a coupon.

I always wanted the GS Godzilla homage but ~13k is a bit irresponsible, so finally when I saw Heimdallr had released this I had to have it.










I am not an expert curator of watches but the finishing looks nice. The NH35 movement and crown feel fine. It is listed as 45.5mm case diameter. My wrist is somewhere between 7.75-8 inches and it certainly wears like a 45.5mm case diameter watch. If you have a small wrist size this may not be the watch for you (if you think the Casio Duro is too big, this wears much larger). The watch is advertised as having a sapphire crystal and 200mm water resistance. Also im sure many wont find the band to their tastes but I like it, it's also much more red in real life than my iPhone pictures depict. Lastly, I havent checked the lume in the dark but it seems to be of good quality, similar to my SteelDive 1970, which has excellent lume especially for the price.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

jgm038 said:


> Received my Heimdaller godzilla homage today. It was purchased from Heimdallr's site, but is available from multiple vendors on Ali (i saw it in this thread first). Heimdallr's website actually had it cheapest at the time, coming out to 174 shipped with a coupon.
> 
> I always wanted the GS Godzilla homage but ~13k is a bit irresponsible, so finally when I saw Heimdallr had released this I had to have it.


Looks great! If possible, how about a wrist shot? I'm mulling over this one for my 7.25 inch wrist. Thanks


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

You know for a few dollars more I was very happy to buy several through Amazon since it comes with quick shipping (generally) and Amazon’s return policy. Funny, I’ve had no QC issues with AE watches sourced through Amazon. Odd eh?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Just checked, and I bought mine in the 11/11 sales last year, and it was 53 euros (and there was no tax to pay). So prices have edged up a bit.
> 
> Having said that, it is a great watch, and even at 73 euros it is well worth it. I like mine so much that it is actually my profile photo.


I have to ask whether it was with the stainless steel bracelet or the fabric strap. The fabric strap is a bit cheaper.
Coupons work differently every time but the price tracker I use said it was cheaper than any other point in the past (not including coupons).
Still very low price either way!

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Docrwm said:


> You know for a few dollars more I was very happy to buy several through Amazon since it comes with quick shipping (generally) and Amazon’s return policy. Funny, I’ve had no QC issues with AE watches sourced through Amazon. Odd eh?


It is just a game to have fun with. The time we spend logging in the app, collecting coins or playing silly games is worth much more than the 5-10 euros we save most of the time.

I just like it because it keeps the addiction at bay though buying watches only 3-4 times a year.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## saman2012 (Sep 8, 2021)

Ipse said:


> Well, I explicitly got a message for Aliexpress (looking for it, might have been frustrated and delete it) stating "place the item in your basket to secure it in case inventory runs out ".
> I'm not making this up, this is part of the shoddiness of Aliexpress....make believe.


I think there’s a couple of things going on here. The main one though is that AE tailors everything from app pushes to wording etc to get you to buy stuff. They want you to put things in your basket (and sellers do the same in all their 11.11 ads!) because you are much more likely to impulse buy something from your basket at a later date, as it takes some steps out of the process.

I sort of admire the absolutely brazen single mindedness of it, but it’s sketchy as hell. It’s basically Amazon -like the recommendations etc- but with all the brakes off.

I enjoy fishing around on AE but don’t take much of it very seriously. I especially love the “massive discount for short time only!” Ones that have a similar approach to MSRP as Invicta.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> Here it is: 218.4US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 38mm Dive Watch Men Sport Style Miyota 8215 Automatic Mechanical Watches Luxury Sapphire Rubber Strap 20Bar Luminous| | - AliExpress


This one is absolutely better than the new milsub Tudor pelagos. Except the movement. Not say M8215 is not reliable but non comparable. But of cos, the price is hell lot different


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Some of these might still work today....I saw different ones yesterday so..good luck.
> 
> $9 OFF $65 with code: OS65A
> $12 OFF $100 with code: OS12A
> ...


Thank you, I just used the $9 code.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

crAss said:


> I have to ask whether it was with the stainless steel bracelet or the fabric strap. The fabric strap is a bit cheaper.
> Coupons work differently every time but the price tracker I use said it was cheaper than any other point in the past (not including coupons).
> Still very low price either way!
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Mine came on a stainless steel bracelet, but after a few months I decided to put it on a leather strap instead.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Gave in and got the San Martin SN004-G v3 in black for £140 all in. Thanks all for the discount links. 😀


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Ipse said:


> Well, I explicitly got a message for Aliexpress (looking for it, might have been frustrated and delete it) stating "place the item in your basket to secure it in case inventory runs out ".
> I'm not making this up, this is part of the shoddiness of Aliexpress....make believe.
> 
> Of course the KS Escapement Time was gone despite having it in cart at the beginning of the sale. In some way it does make sense that nothing is reserved (I could add 1000 of them and stop anyone from buying) but FFS, just state that.


That would make sense, otherwise most people would just wait until the sale started.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

hanshananigan said:


> Any hottakes of the Heimdallr vs Steeldive SKX007 homages?
> 
> Heimdallr is day-date and has a decorated case back and 5-piece/link bracelet option but I didn't see other differences. It is ~$20 more.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


This is a great question, and I've wondered about it myself.

From what I've learned (and would love to be proven wrong) is that neither the Heimdallr or Steeldive homages are compatible with SKX mods. 

The jury's still out on the Escapement time, but the complaints about how hard it is to access the crown turned me off. I'm hoping V2 of that watch are better, and compatible with SKX parts.

The Islander's are fully compatible with SKX modded parts, but they're a bit more expensive.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Ipse said:


> Well, I explicitly got a message for Aliexpress (looking for it, might have been frustrated and delete it) stating "place the item in your basket to secure it in case inventory runs out ".
> I'm not making this up, this is part of the shoddiness of Aliexpress....make believe.
> 
> Of course the KS Escapement Time was gone despite having it in cart at the beginning of the sale. In some way it does make sense that nothing is reserved (I could add 1000 of them and stop anyone from buying) but FFS, just state that.


I had a similar impression because I saw that message. I didn't exactly take it literally, but I figured if I was buying something on the first minute (actually, second) of the sale that it would be in stock. Oh well.

I got better deals on watches from Heimdallr and WatchDives than AliE. AliE is still my go-to for straps though.


----------



## mikey517 (Oct 26, 2020)

Docrwm said:


> You know for a few dollars more I was very happy to buy several through Amazon since it comes with quick shipping (generally) and Amazon’s return policy. Funny, I’ve had no QC issues with AE watches sourced through Amazon. Odd eh?


I just did exactly the same thing with a Beltany DD12 Dirty Dozen Homage. Just felt better using Amazon. Awaiting its arrival.
Amazon.com: Baltany Retro Automatic Watch Men Small Seconds The Dirty Dozen Watch Style St1701 Subsecond Hand Mechanical Vintage Wristwatch (Color 1) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Triton9 said:


> This one is absolutely better than the new milsub Tudor pelagos. Except the movement. Not say M8215 is not reliable but non comparable. But of cos, the price is hell lot different


I'm going to disagree with you there. The new Tudor is smokin'!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Notice that the mediocre 'S' on the crown of some SM models of late have been replaced by the hexagonal SM logo. Much better. But seriously, I understand they have their modern and vintage lines with different logos, but I cannot understand the method to their madness and lack of consistency on their crowns. Baffles me. I mean, they have a presence here and obviously read our comments, so why don't they pick and stick to a crown logo (one vintage and one modern is acceptable)? With the rate that they pump out new models, I'm not sure if it is a legit argument that SM is just trying to use up all of their inventory before switching.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

That Aliexpress roulette is certainly full of surprises. And I was surprised yesterday when I received a package of tweezers that I ordered on March 30. For the maths nerds out there, that's 227 days from order date to delivery. A new personal best for me.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

As this sale winds down, I'm just so happy that I can quit watering those silly plants!!! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Techme said:


> Notice that the mediocre 'S' on the crown of some SM models of late have been replaced by the hexagonal SM logo. Much better. But seriously, I understand they have their modern and vintage lines with different logos, but I cannot understand the method to their madness and lack of consistency on their crowns. Baffles me. I mean, they have a presence here and obviously read our comments, so why don't they pick and stick to a crown logo (one vintage and one modern is acceptable)? With the rate that they pump out new models, I'm not sure if it is a legit argument that SM is just trying to use up all of their inventory before switching.
> View attachment 16235147


Thank Gawd! The $ on the crown is what turned me off the SN085-G. I know that would seem petty to most, but for the price of that watch I want it all to be "just right".


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> As this sale winds down, I'm just so happy that I can quit watering those silly plants!!!


I can't stop, I'm addicted


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Techme said:


> Notice that the mediocre 'S' on the crown of some SM models of late have been replaced by the hexagonal SM logo. Much better. But seriously, I understand they have their modern and vintage lines with different logos, but I cannot understand the method to their madness and lack of consistency on their crowns. Baffles me. I mean, they have a presence here and obviously read our comments, so why don't they pick and stick to a crown logo (one vintage and one modern is acceptable)? With the rate that they pump out new models, I'm not sure if it is a legit argument that SM is just trying to use up all of their inventory before switching.
> View attachment 16235147


If they made the explorer in 36mm with applied indices then i'd grab it. I'm waiting for V2.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Anyone see how the jumped the price on their original design watch... just in time for the ending of the sale... 


Slightly off topic ish ... any audiophiles that have personally purchased something called a Hidizs AP80 Stainless Steel Portable Hi-Res Music Player not brand specific but the equivalent in sound & capacity?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> As this sale winds down, I'm just so happy that I can quit watering those silly plants!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


I watered a bunch of plants, and then wasn't able to do anything with the coins I earned. I mean, I tried to purchase some coupons, but they were always sold out. Anyone know if these coins have any use going forward?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

another_shawn said:


> The jury's still out on the Escapement time, but the complaints about how hard it is to access the crown turned me off. I'm hoping V2 of that watch are better, and compatible with SKX parts.


I have the Escapement Time, and it is a stunner to look at, and is well made.

But the bezel is terrible (thankfully, I never use it) and the crown was really hard to access and really hard to turn at first. I feared I would break the crown stem the first few days. It has loosened up now, but is still a bit fiddly.

The early launch price was very low (less than $100) so it was fair value given the faults. Now that the price has increased quite a bit, I am not sure it is such a bargain.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I was determined not to buy anything else, but the clever artificial intelligence coupons system at AliExpress knows how to seduce me. Just a few minutes ago, it threw a final coupon at me valid for only 29 minutes (!!!!), and giving an extra 12.5% discount.

By stacking this with seller coupons and the "$3 off every $30 spent" I was able to get an irresistable almost 40% off. So, made my final (and unexpected purchase) with fewer than 10 minutes of sale time left.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I was determined not to buy anything else, but the clever artificial intelligence coupons system at AliExpress knows how to seduce me. Just a few minutes ago, it threw a final coupon at me valid for only 29 minutes (!!!!), and giving an extra 12.5% discount.
> 
> By stacking this with seller coupons and the "$3 off every $30 spent" I was able to get an irresistable almost 40% off. So, made my final (and unexpected purchase) with fewer than 10 minutes of sale time left.
> 
> View attachment 16235707


What did you get?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> What did you get?


Just one more watch strap, and a load of non-watch related stuff (mostly chinese oolong and pu er teas).


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Techme said:


> I'm going to disagree with you there. The new Tudor is smokin'!
> View attachment 16235124
> 
> View attachment 16235130


Sorry, I don't like count down bezel, I like drill lug. I don't like fixed bar. Size and proportion of San Martin is better. Snowflake hands for a military theme watch is not very compatible.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok someone explain this message I got from the AliExpress San Martin store:
11.11 Sale is coming to an end.
Do you really want to miss the super cheap watch?
Please do not miss the best trading time of the year.
As long as you add the watch you are interested in to the Wish list & Add to cart before paying the order,
After the order is paid successfully, you will get free


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Wow, my Pagani Design 1661 I ordered on 11.11 just arrived. It was shipped from an eu warehouse, but still that's amazingly fast


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Poerger said:


> Wow, my Pagani Design 1661 I ordered on 11.11 just arrived. It was shipped from an eu warehouse, but still that's amazingly fast


That's amazing. The last Pagani I bought was shipped from their Czech Republic warehouse (the very country I live in) and still took more than a week to get here.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I was determined not to buy anything else, but the clever artificial intelligence coupons system at AliExpress knows how to seduce me. Just a few minutes ago, it threw a final coupon at me valid for only 29 minutes (!!!!), and giving an extra 12.5% discount.
> 
> By stacking this with seller coupons and the "$3 off every $30 spent" I was able to get an irresistable almost 40% off. So, made my final (and unexpected purchase) with fewer than 10 minutes of sale time left.
> 
> View attachment 16235707


Same thing happened here. I checked it last night just before going to bed and got a coupon. 

Got one of these with a blue dial for $160 after tax. I'm happy. 









296.0US $ |San Martin Men Watch Stainless Steel Diver 6105 Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Rubber Strap Sapphire Glass 20bar Waterproof Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I know that sales on AliExpress are never far apart, but this is ridiculous


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> Just one more watch strap, and a load of non-watch related stuff (mostly chinese oolong and pu er teas).


I didn't even think to look for tea. But I'm happy to find someone else who drinks pu erh, aka "the tea that tastes like dirt."


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

walpow said:


> I didn't even think to look for tea. But I'm happy to find someone else who drinks pu erh, aka "the tea that tastes like dirt."


Me


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

So I received a message from a vendor asking me to pay another $2 because shipping to my country (Caada) is so expensive. Do I do it? If I don’t does the item not ship? (It’s not a watch). Have you heard of this before?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

They might cancel your order (would you be okay with that?)?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

TatsNGuns said:


> Anyone see how the jumped the price on their original design watch... just in time for the ending of the sale...
> 
> 
> Slightly off topic ish ... any audiophiles that have personally purchased something called a Hidizs AP80 Stainless Steel Portable Hi-Res Music Player not brand specific but the equivalent in sound & capacity?
> ...


Don't use dacs myself, but recently bought the KZ DQ6 which is pretty good. Its stopped me using the tripowin tc01 which is highly rated by most.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Yes, I suspect you are. Then again, AliExpress doesn't stress this like they did in the past. It's a hassle, because I prefer shopping from my laptop, where it's much easier to have multiple windows open. I believe if you use the app to place the item in your cart, you can then buy it from your laptop, and keep the extra discount.


Thats exactly what I do too. Better for researching prices.

Also because:
1.TopCashBack UK had 12% cashback for a day, but with a big disclaimer that only some sellers honours it.
2. I removed my debit card and it let me add PayPal (I'm sure this can be done thru App too) and using PayPal gave a few dollars discount.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

I ordered this after months of thought and the order is cancelled, they said the date version has a critical flaw, please be aware.

I wonder if they have sold out or it is a flaw?


----------



## Senkevich (Aug 9, 2021)

Does anyone know what is the caliber here?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Timbit said:


> So I received a message from a vendor asking me to pay another $2 because shipping to my country (Caada) is so expensive. Do I do it? If I don’t does the item not ship? (It’s not a watch). Have you heard of this before?


2 dollars, hilarious, the seller can pay the cost himself or cancel the order. Its there problem to get the postage correct.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

ohhenry1 said:


> Anyone know if these coins have any use going forward?


Sometimes they can be exchanged for store specific coupons or with some sellers they will magically turn to discounts just before checking out. No idea how this works.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Timbit said:


> So I received a message from a vendor asking me to pay another $2 because shipping to my country (Caada) is so expensive. Do I do it? If I don’t does the item not ship? (It’s not a watch). Have you heard of this before?


If the sale price + $2 is lower than the regular price, I'd pay it and then leave a 1 star review.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

konax said:


> Sometimes they can be exchanged for store specific coupons or with some sellers they will magically turn to discounts just before checking out. No idea how this works.


You keep the coins for the next sale. I know have something that is equivalent to 90 euros but of course hard to use.
Usually of you already have the coins you can grab coupons when they first come out in the next sale. That's the only real good use.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

crAss said:


> You keep the clubs for the next sale. I know have something that is equivalent to 90 euros but of course hard to use.
> Usually of you already have the coins you can grab coupons when they first come out in the next sale. That's the only real good use.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Unfortunately points will expire on December 31st...don't ask me how many I have and how awesome would be to just buy something with them.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Timbit said:


> So I received a message from a vendor asking me to pay another $2 because shipping to my country (Caada) is so expensive. Do I do it? If I don’t does the item not ship? (It’s not a watch). Have you heard of this before?


If you really want the watch and the watch was well-discounted during the sale, then pay the extra $2 for the shipping. You're probably still getting the watch at an excellent price. (Curious: Was it $2 USD or $2 CAD?)

If you don't really care whether you receive the watch, then refuse to pay, expect the seller to cancel the order, and be pleasantly surprised if he does not.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I know that sales on AliExpress are never far apart, but this is ridiculous
> 
> View attachment 16235868


AliExpress also has a Black Friday sale. So, that's something to look forward to.

In related news, reports are that Alibaba did $84.5 billion USD in sales during the Singles Day sales. From Bloomberg:

Alibaba Group Holding Ltd.’s Singles’ Day shopping festival posted record sales of 540.3 billion yuan (*$84.5 billion*), offering China’s largest e-commerce firm a much-needed boost following a year of heightened regulatory scrutiny. 

Sales at the end of Nov. 11 eclipsed the 498.2 billion yuan official tally for 2020. The strong performance could ease concerns among investors grappling with a 30% slump in Alibaba’s shares this year, which has seen the company hit with a record $2.8 billion antitrust fine and report its first revenue miss in two years. Alibaba’s U.S.-traded shares closed 2.4% up on Thursday.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

walpow said:


> I didn't even think to look for tea. But I'm happy to find someone else who drinks pu erh, aka "the tea that tastes like dirt."


Wow I think all tea tastes like mehhhh but hearing there is one that prides itself on tasting like dirt .. well geeesh how can you go wrong with dirt tasting tea?









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

TatsNGuns said:


> Wow I think all tea tastes like mehhhh but hearing there is one that prides itself on tasting like dirt .. well geeesh how can you go wrong with dirt tasting tea?


It's definitely an acquired taste, but it's the only tea (as opposed to so-called herbal tea) that settles my stomach after a heavy meal. Plus it gets better with age. I've still got some from 2005.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Jugsy said:


> Yep, I can't use the Belgium warehouse so I was just looking at the China stock. Does the Belgium warehouse service all of Europe?
> 
> Edit: I can see the Belgium stock but I can't purchase from it.


Is this the watch you guys were after. San Martin MOP Willard. Well he's a brand new one on ebay for 187.









SAN MARTIN - Sapphire - Super luminous - MOP- Automatic Seiko NH35A - 200m WR | eBay


<p style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">SAN MARTIN WATCH - Sapphire crystal - Superluminova C3 - Mother of Pearl Dial - 200m Water Resistant - automatic Seiko NH35A movement - New with tags and pelican style box.</p><p style="margin-top:0; margin-bottom:0;">Any questions please ask.</p><p...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

walpow said:


> It's definitely an acquired taste, but it's the only tea (as opposed to so-called herbal tea) that settles my stomach after a heavy meal. Plus it gets better with age. I've still got some from 2005.


2005 !! Wowza , so it has medicinal properties it sounds like. Here's to a well settled and comforted stomach .. cheers. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Organizer (Jan 5, 2015)

Who makes the good OP36 "jungle" homage? I remember it having a fluted bezel and jubilee band. Someone posted about it around the 1400 page of this thread but I can't find it now. It was on the not-aliexpress site (also not DHgate), whose name I also can't remember.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Organizer said:


> Who makes the good OP36 "jungle" homage? I remember it having a fluted bezel and jubilee band. Someone posted about it around the 1400 page of this thread but I can't find it now. It was on the not-aliexpress site (also not DHgate), whose name I also can't remember.


It was the Parnis but 39mm not 36:









Best of Ali-Xpress?


Has anybody bought one of these "Tsar Bomba" homages to Richard Mille watches? This morning, I saw a post on Facebook by somebody who bought one and was very pleased with it. Until recently, I wasn't interested in this style of watch, but I must admit that it would be something very different...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

cuica said:


> Word of caution, bought some stuff today on Aliexpress.
> Total 93,2€ if bought all together, 90,51€ bought separate (1 watch, 1 flashlight, 4 led house stuff).
> Not sure how this happened but was trying to play with the coupons posted on this topic and came up with this.
> And only 1 global coupon worked, the EU 5€ out of 40€ didn't...


Hello,
THis year i stood strong 💪 🥋 and did not buy anything : prices are up everywhere, coupons hard to gather and vat is *2 so far. 
When i tried some codes/coupons price was increased  ... Not really helping.
Have you had vat problems yet ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> You know, those of us in the USA have had to pay sales taxes on our AliExpress purchases for over a year now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello ;=)
Have you had some tax paid twice ? ( This is what we have as far as i know so far : once when you buy on AE and also when you receive the good you need to pay vat to the postman, or shipper)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Yes, I suspect you are. Then again, AliExpress doesn't stress this like they did in the past. It's a hassle, because I prefer shopping from my laptop, where it's much easier to have multiple windows open. I believe if you use the app to place the item in your cart, you can then buy it from your laptop, and keep the extra discount.


Hello,
have you seen a big difference ? Each time i look i see only a little or none.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> I have. They're leather coated carton
> Mine managed to last 1 year before cracking everywhere. I should have taken pictures before throwing it away.


How long shall a real leather be ok ? I had one from Pulsar which did not stay strong after some months, can't recall how much exactly.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I only bought a black MM200 case for a mod watch build. I actually had a close to irresistible price on the SM BB58, but kept the finger off the trigger. Plus, I bought a bronze Glycine Combat Sub earlier in the week and my wife would have gone bezerk at me. Aliexpress was throwing very decent coupons at me towards the end. I will definitely hold off to the end next time.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> Notice that the mediocre 'S' on the crown of some SM models of late have been replaced by the hexagonal SM logo. Much better. But seriously, I understand they have their modern and vintage lines with different logos, but I cannot understand the method to their madness and lack of consistency on their crowns. Baffles me. I mean, they have a presence here and obviously read our comments, so why don't they pick and stick to a crown logo (one vintage and one modern is acceptable)? With the rate that they pump out new models, I'm not sure if it is a legit argument that SM is just trying to use up all of their inventory before switching.
> View attachment 16235147


Hello ;=) 
The letters i see here on the crown are not well done, is the logo similar in real life ?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> THis year i stood strong   and did not buy anything : prices are up everywhere, coupons hard to gather and vat is *2 so far.
> When i tried some codes/coupons price was increased  ... Not really helping.
> Have you had vat problems yet ?


My coupons worked ok but I found I could use them individually for better prices.
As I've written before, not sure many deals on AliExpress are worth it...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Can somebody convince Steeldive to make an orange dial Willard with the blue ceramic bezel? That's the exact watch I'm missing.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Just buy a bezel insert.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Can somebody convince Steeldive to make an orange dial Willard with the blue ceramic bezel? That's the exact watch I'm missing.


That's a great idea. And would be a good look if they got the color of orange right. I think I'd go for more of a burnt orange, but the bezel insert is a fairly light blue.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> Just buy a bezel insert.


They don't make an orange dial Willard...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

nyonya said:


> They don't make an orange dial Willard...


Just buy a dial. Plenty on ali e.g.








12.84US $ |Goutent New 29.2mm Sterile Watch Dial Orange Yellow Dial Fit NH35 NH36 ETA 2836 2824 Miyota 8205/8215/821A DG2813/3804 Movement|Watch Faces| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

mougino said:


> Just buy a dial. Plenty on ali e.g.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the time I buy a dial and pay to have it installed this isn't such a good value anymore. I'd also want this to be a summer/swimming watch so don't want to mess with the waterproofing. Not to mention that when I looked for an orange dial on Ali I couldn't find one in the style I like without Seiko branding on it.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I would buy this one in a heartbeat if it wasn't just 36mm. The standout feature is the case shape. It's the O ly example of this on AliX that I can find. Reminds me of some Sinn's. I like everything else about the watch too.

168.96US $ 51% OFF|Vintage UK Military Watches Men St1701 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 36mm Stainless Steel Luminous 100M Diver Watch Baltany|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress 


Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

nyonya said:


> By the time I buy a dial and pay to have it installed this isn't such a good value anymore. I'd also want this to be a summer/swimming watch so don't want to mess with the waterproofing. Not to mention that when I looked for an orange dial on Ali I couldn't find one in the style I like without Seiko branding on it.


You'd be surprised how easy is to swap the dial in an NH35 watch....the hair pulling part is seating the hands (esp seconds) towards the end. Steady hands notwithstanding, likely the water resistance will not be compromised if everything is done carefully. Plus you have the satisfaction of wearing "1 of 1" watch 🤣
At the low prices of SD Willard I'm considering a mod myself as I love the case shape.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I was busy for a few days and missed the sale. Wish it was on longer, I had a bunch of coupons saved up (spent a bunch of coins on some of them). Was it only 48hrs? A shame, I had loads of smaller items in my cart ready to go. Now not so sure I'm gonna buy em. 

On the other hand I'm happy I didn't make any impulse orders.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> I was busy for a few days and missed the sale. Wish it was on longer, I had a bunch of coupons saved up (spent a bunch of coins on some of them). Was it only 48hrs? A shame, I had loads of smaller items in my cart ready to go. Now not so sure I'm gonna buy em.
> 
> On the other hand I'm happy I didn't make any impulse orders.


Good for you!!! For the most part, the savings are less than a beer or two in a pub.
Having said that, I bought a San Martin for like 137 US, so at that price I feel like I have participated, but not gone overboard.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> Good for you!!! For the most part, the savings are less than a beer or two in a pub.
> Having said that, I bought a San Martin for like 137 US, so at that price I feel like I have participated, but not gone overboard.


San Martin at 137US sounds like a great deal, probably the best AliEx brand. 

I also like that they're releasing new watches with the hexagon logo on the crown rather than the 'S'. And the new packaging is also a step above the rest.


----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> I would buy this one in a heartbeat if it wasn't just 36mm. The standout feature is the case shape. It's the O ly example of this on AliX that I can find. Reminds me of some Sinn's. I like everything else about the watch too.
> 
> 168.96US $ 51% OFF|Vintage UK Military Watches Men St1701 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 36mm Stainless Steel Luminous 100M Diver Watch Baltany|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


There's a 42mm version available, but it's a different case.








163.43US $ 41% OFF|42mm Baltany Military Watch Subsecond Hand Winding St3600 Stainless Steel Case Leather 5bar Waterproof Vintage Colour Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

MAD777 said:


> I would buy this one in a heartbeat if it wasn't just 36mm. The standout feature is the case shape. It's the O ly example of this on AliX that I can find. Reminds me of some Sinn's. I like everything else about the watch too.
> 
> 168.96US $ 51% OFF|Vintage UK Military Watches Men St1701 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 36mm Stainless Steel Luminous 100M Diver Watch Baltany|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


These tonneau style cases always wear bigger than the numbers would suggest. Also, this Baltany tonneau case is known to be a bit thick, so that also beefs up the presence too. So it might actually work for you. YT has some reviews that include this case with a different dial, if you want to check for reference. I think NMwatch, for example.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> I think NMwatch, for example.


I'm a fan of his channel. In my limited experience of owning watches he's reviewed, I think he's very accurate. And thorough. 

He's also my trusted resource for strap reviews, too.


----------



## Organizer (Jan 5, 2015)

mougino said:


> It was the Parnis but 39mm not 36:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There it is! Many thanks.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

New review about my last *Benyar Milgauss*


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok I'm officially done with AliExpress, I've removed the app and will unsubscribe from this thread.

A series of double VAT + ridiculous dispute arbitrations leave me with close to 100€ out.

To relativize: not only ali, but I'll put a hold buying from eBay too... French customs don't even pretend to make any effort, they double tax everything. This morning my wife was asked to pay 14€ double-VAT on a 46€ (inc. 20% VAT) eBay watch coming from the US. eBay is great because they provide a formal tax invoice with IOSS number, my wife printed it but the mailman didn't even bother, said it's not the correct document ¯\(ツ)/¯

Well, French gov wins: from now on, the Mrs and I will only buy from Amazon.fr with their local warehouses. So much for EU stupid rules to protect local businesses, they f*cked me so much I'll gladly give my money to the GAFA now.

Thanks for all the good deals and interesting discussions in the last 4.5 years. Take good care and try to keep enjoying (honestly I don't think EU customers can anymore!)

Cheers,
Nicolas


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

If anyone of you had the merkur 304 ordered a long time ago, there was a discount presale in may, with the promise of delivery in August. but that got delayed. it can be a bit difficult to get a reply from Merkur on email or on their Instagram. But whenever i contacted them via WeChat i got a quick reply. Today i got the news that they start to ship the 304 now. let's hope that is true and nothing get lost in the after singles day shipping logistics mayhem.


__
http://instagr.am/p/CVuwudzv0w8/


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Le gouvernement francais ... ce pays est vraiment une honte et plus ca passe plus ca devient n'importe quoi ...


----------



## AstraJuke (Nov 15, 2021)

Hello guys,

I follow this topic for a very long time, just wanted to share my orders on the latest sale (and a few straps) : 

89.99US $ 50% OFF|Cadisen Nieuwe Mannen Horloges Automatische Mechanische Top Luxe Merk 39Mm Classic Horloge Mannen 200M Waterdicht Horloge Reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

89.99US $ 80% OFF|Lacz Denton 40Mm Gmt Automatische Horloge Voor Mannen Mechanische Horloges Waterdicht Saffierglas Rvs Business Relogio|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress

187.53US $ 53% OFF|Sugess Nieuwe Business Horloge Mechanische Chronograaf ST19 Seagull Swaneck Beweging Prem Horloges Army Pilot Reloj Hombre Sappire|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


I also recieved my Yellow Seestern last friday...
What a beautiful watch!!! 

But....

There is someting completely wrong with it...
It runs 10 sec / MIN too fast.
It's the first time on all my watches, i have this problem.
This evening i'm going to open the caseback and see whats wrong.
Do you guys have any suggestions?
Searched on the internet, and immediatly ordered a demagnitizer.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

mougino said:


> Ok I'm officially done with AliExpress, I've removed the app and will unsubscribe from this thread.
> 
> A series of double VAT + ridiculous dispute arbitrations leave me with close to 100€ out.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that the tax situation there has gotten so bad. I would be angry as well if that happened in my country. You have made a lot of great contributions to this thread,


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Ok I'm officially done with AliExpress, I've removed the app and will unsubscribe from this thread.
> 
> A series of double VAT + ridiculous dispute arbitrations leave me with close to 100€ out.
> 
> ...


That's sad to hear Nicolas 

French customs sound ridiculous. I would complain somewhere if I could, paying double VAT and ignoring pre-paid eBay/Ali VAT makes me think the whole system is a joke. 

Can't say I've had any issues with UK customs (did have some in the Netherlands). Though importing things from the EU is now of course a pain for me. Speaking of–you can still buy things from all over the EU VAT-free, used and new, don't have to limit yourself to amazon.fr. But yeah, sounds like they're royally screwing over AliExpress customers. 

Hope you still pop in from time to time.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> San Martin at 137US sounds like a great deal, probably the best AliEx brand.
> 
> I also like that they're releasing new watches with the hexagon logo on the crown rather than the 'S'. And the new packaging is also a step above the rest.


hahaha, I have the S on the crown, never even looked. And I would wager that I get the old packaging too. But it had a different look so went for it. Its on the right.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

AstraJuke said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I follow this topic for a very long time, just wanted to share my orders on the latest sale (and a few straps) :
> 
> ...


demagnitize before taking off the back.
When you demagnitize, make sure you pull the crown first so it is fully stopped.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Ok I'm officially done with AliExpress, I've removed the app and will unsubscribe from this thread.
> 
> A series of double VAT + ridiculous dispute arbitrations leave me with close to 100€ out.
> 
> ...



So frustrating 

Before July 2021, we could buy from Ali and Ebay (outside EU), very often without paying VAT (DHL and Fedex apart....if you ordered with them you were sure to pay 20% + fixed fees).
The law concerning the payment of VAT was difficult to apply because under 22/44€ there was a margin of tolerance, and no VAT was required. It was so easy to do small purchases like a keychain lamp or led lightbulbs way cheaper on Ali and we were not worried by VAT.

Then EU decided to make Ali and the others vendors responsible of the payment of the VAT.
OK, fair enough....20% seems to be OK, after all, that's what we have to pay for every purchase made in France/Europe (from France), and a lightbulb paid 2€ before July was theoretically 2.40€ after....not a big deal, and still interesting.

But for a mysterious reason, French post became a nightmare, often telling that VAT was due and a fixed fee as well, pretending that the VAT was not payed during the purchase.
So the lightbulb at 2€ before July, cost 2€+VAT on 2€ collected by Ali+ VAT on 2.40€ collected by French Post + fixed fees (around 8€) =10.88€........suddenly less interesting.
No way to complain easily to the French post (you do that via a phone server that kicks you out / No human interaction).

If Nicolas stops buying from Aliexpress, whom am I buying my 2nd hand watches from ?


----------



## AstraJuke (Nov 15, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> demagnitize before taking off the back.
> When you demagnitize, make sure you pull the crown first so it is fully stopped.


Ok then i have to wait for the demagnetizer to arrive.
Not sure how long it takes to arrive, but we will see...

"Finetuning" the watch is not possible before demagnetizing?
Maybe there is something else wrong with the watch?

Is there any way i can see if the watch is magnetized?


----------



## AstraJuke (Nov 15, 2021)

Notathome said:


> So frustrating
> 
> Before July 2021, we could buy from Ali and Ebay (outside EU), very often without paying VAT (DHL and Fedex apart....if you ordered with them you were sure to pay 20% + fixed fees).
> The law concerning the payment of VAT was difficult to apply because under 22/44€ there was a margin of tolerance, and no VAT was required. It was so easy to do small purchases like a keychain lamp or led lightbulbs way cheaper on Ali and we were not worried by VAT.
> ...


Same with B(elgium)-post...
But sent them my invoices from Aliexpress, and it was ok... 
My watches arrived in Belgiu : paid on Aliexpress with correct VAT, but have to sent the proof the VAT was already paid.
After that no problem anymore...

Be aware of the 150€ limit !
Above the 150€ limit, you don't pay VAT on Aliexpress, but in the local delivery country/post (+ some extra costs)!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

AstraJuke said:


> Ok then i have to wait for the demagnetizer to arrive.
> Not sure how long it takes to arrive, but we will see...
> 
> "Finetuning" the watch is not possible before demagnetizing?
> ...


yes, see if the watch moves the needle on a compas if you put it close.
There is no point in fine tuning if it is magnetized, it won't be possible.


----------



## Sarosto (Aug 6, 2014)

mougino said:


> Ok I'm officially done with AliExpress, I've removed the app and will unsubscribe from this thread.
> 
> A series of double VAT + ridiculous dispute arbitrations leave me with close to 100€ out.
> 
> ...


Too bad that happened to you, and I can see why you would be upset. Here (Italy) we are starting to be hit by VAT, but no double taxation so far as the invoice from AliX seem to be enough for our Govt. 
Maybe it's just they need some time to adjust and then they'll realize this is not good for commerce because, of course, it's not only us and our puny purchases that get hit so, chin up, this will pass, and if it doesn't just rent a place in Italy and come over to get your packages


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I ordered a watch off the official san martin aliexpress site. Has anybody had there watches sent yet. I paid for DHL.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

john_marston said:


> That's sad to hear Nicolas
> 
> French customs sound ridiculous. I would complain somewhere if I could, paying double VAT and ignoring pre-paid eBay/Ali VAT makes me think the whole system is a joke.
> 
> ...


I agree with John. I've only been charged customs charges once. In that case they didn't even bother to inform me and i had to phone up the courier company and then they asked me to pay import charges. I ordered a watch off AE a month or so ago and have no idea if i owe the UK government money.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> I ordered a watch off the official san martin aliexpress site. Has anybody had there watches sent yet. I paid for DHL.


I ordered a leather dialled 6200 on the 11th. Shipping via standard AliExpress...

...it was handed over to the carrier late evening on 11th and then 'line hauled' (guess that means trucked) to HK arriving yesterday. Currently with the airline so could to be in South America tomorrow although Weds is more likely. (Then it's with our local postal service... ...the last leg - 415km - usually takes twice as long as the trip from China to Brazil!)

I hope you get some positive news about yours soon.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I ordered a leather dialled 6200 on the 11th. Shipping via standard AliExpress...
> 
> ...it was handed over to the carrier late evening on 11th and then 'line hauled' (guess that means trucked) to HK arriving yesterday. Currently with the airline so could to be in South America tomorrow although Weds is more likely. (Then it's with our local postal service... ...the last leg - 415km - usually takes twice as long as the trip from China to Brazil!)
> 
> I hope you get some positive news about yours soon.


here is my status on a San Martin watch:

2021-11-15 06:41









Delivering
Accepted for linehaul transportation
2021-11-15 04:28


Dispatched from sorting center
2021-11-14 09:34


Arrived at sorting center
2021-11-14 09:34


Parcel dispatched
I don't mind the timing, Canada customs has been too lazy to collect any duty, so I am happy with this


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

rlachcik said:


> here is my status on a San Martin watch:
> 
> 2021-11-15 06:41
> 
> ...


They sent me a message saying there is a delay because of lack of flights. I asked them when they will be sending it out.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Purchased this through WR Watches on the 9th Nov and it's out for delivery today. I'm really looking forward to this one. Will post some pictures when it arrives.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> They sent me a message saying there is a delay because of lack of flights. I asked them when they will be sending it out.


on the next slow boat.....


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> I would buy this one in a heartbeat if it wasn't just 36mm. The standout feature is the case shape. It's the O ly example of this on AliX that I can find. Reminds me of some Sinn's. I like everything else about the watch too.
> 
> 168.96US $ 51% OFF|Vintage UK Military Watches Men St1701 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches 36mm Stainless Steel Luminous 100M Diver Watch Baltany|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


Check out Roue watches (microbrand), they have a couple of models with similar case shape. Also the Bernhardt binnacle world.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> Anyone see any good ladies or unisex tank style watches or have one to recommend? Preferably on bracelet.


 Didn't see any replies to this. Have been scouring AX a bit and the selection of ladies watches seems mostly limited to actual replicas rather than homages, and some fashion watches with some ridiculous english on them that ruin the look. Am I missing the good stuff?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

sarbmaster said:


> Didn't see any replies to this. Have been scouring AX a bit and the selection of ladies watches seems mostly limited to actual replicas rather than homages, and some fashion watches with some ridiculous english on them that ruin the look. Am I missing the good stuff?


No, I gave up looking for something like that. Probably not enough demand to justify the copier running full 🤣


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> here is my status on a San Martin watch:
> 
> 2021-11-15 06:41
> 
> ...


Meanwhile, in the same Kanukistan....my 2 separate Vostok shipments are in "Canada Post processing" for the last week or so. Go figure when and if these clowns are working.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Ok I'm officially done with AliExpress, I've removed the app and will unsubscribe from this thread.
> 
> A series of double VAT + ridiculous dispute arbitrations leave me with close to 100€ out.
> 
> ...


Whoa, mon ami : you're absolutely right to ditch the Scamexpress...but what about us here??? We need your humor and quirky watches you buy or put together.

#Notfair 🤣


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oddly enough I got a letter as in a actual paper letter from FedEx stating the shipper didnt charge enough for shipment on a overseas order and wanted me to pick up the difference.. sadly we unfortunately use fedex darn near every damn day to ship out our own products so I know this isnt either a fake letter or a joke. However; my verbal response to their 1 800 number was piss off jag off. So maybe collections and charges are indeed changing here in the states ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> Ok I'm officially done with AliExpress, I've removed the app and will unsubscribe from this thread.
> 
> A series of double VAT + ridiculous dispute arbitrations leave me with close to 100€ out.
> 
> ...





Notathome said:


> So frustrating
> 
> Before July 2021, we could buy from Ali and Ebay (outside EU), very often without paying VAT (DHL and Fedex apart....if you ordered with them you were sure to pay 20% + fixed fees).
> The law concerning the payment of VAT was difficult to apply because under 22/44€ there was a margin of tolerance, and no VAT was required. It was so easy to do small purchases like a keychain lamp or led lightbulbs way cheaper on Ali and we were not worried by VAT.
> ...


Maybe restrict your purchases to AliX European warehouses https://chinaplanets.com/instructions-aliexpress-eu-warehouses-2/ ?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Oh in case we have any what ever you call this art style fans , expressionists??









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Surrealism. Dali's 'Persistence of Memory' IIRC. I haven't seen that before, I may have to purchase a couple of them.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Here it is, first impressions are good.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

sarbmaster said:


> Didn't see any replies to this. Have been scouring AX a bit and the selection of ladies watches seems mostly limited to actual replicas rather than homages, and some fashion watches with some ridiculous english on them that ruin the look. Am I missing the good stuff?


I'm not sure what the budget and movement/quality expectations are, but I would suggest looking beyond AliExpress. Here are some. None are expensive, but some are over $100. I would probably go with something from Rotary.

Seiko


Amazon.com



Seiko (solar!)


https://www.macys.com/shop/product/seiko-mens-solar-black-leather-strap-watch-29mm-sup880?ID=1642444&pla_country=US&CAGPSPN=pla&cm_mmc=Google_Watches_PLA-_-G_PLA_Watches_-_Seiko_Seiko-_-200646994774-_-pg1051032902_c_kclickid__kenshoo_clickid__KID_EMPTY_347019891_43037301986_200646994774_pla-588431626949_29665176967USA__c_KID_&trackingid=469x1051032902&m_sc=sem&m_sb=Google&m_tp=PLA&m_ac=Google_Watches_PLA&m_ag=Seiko&m_cn=G_PLA_Watches_-_Seiko&m_pi=go_cmp-347019891_adg-43037301986_ad-200646994774_pla-588431626949_dev-c_ext-_prd-29665176967USA&catargetid=120156340031643715&cadevice=c&gclid=CjwKCAiAp8iMBhAqEiwAJb94z1SeeJGD_3wEQFBSpoWAmC0jiU4hBZ-NXf8AQiyl07ndEugnq5GWKxoCyEAQAvD_BwE



Rotary








GS05280-01 Men's Cambridge Oblong Wristwatch


Rotary GS05280-01 Men's Cambridge Oblong Wristwatch Display Type - Analogue Date Display - Yes Case Width - 28.5 x 42mm Case Depth - 7mm Dial Colour - Silver White Galvanic Crystal/ Glass Type - Sapphire Curved Case Material - Stainless Steel Strap Type - Strap Strap Material - Genuine Leather...




us.hsjohnson.com





Breda








Virgil - Gold/Black/Ivory


Well-appointed with sophisticated defining traits, the Virgil watch boasts a slim 26mm 18K gold-plated rectangle case that meets a slender, genuine leather black band. With an ivory brushed dial and refined sleek edges, the Virgil reflects the sentiment of a vintage timepiece.




www.bredawatch.com





Peugeot




__





Peugeot Women's Leather Watch


Find this Peugeot Women's Leather Watch and more great watches at Kohls.com.




www.kohls.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16240897
> 
> View attachment 16240899
> 
> ...


Nice! That lume is insane. I went with black, also good lume but not quite the party trick of the white dial


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Nice! That lume is insane. I went with black, also good lume but not quite the party trick of the white dial
> View attachment 16240949


Oh that black looks really nice. I think I prefer the black but I didn't have a fully lumed dial so went with the white. But I reckon the design suits the black better.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Something very odd happened with a watch I sent back as a free return. I brought it to the store, saw him scan it, and waited for the confirmation text before leaving. 

It showed up in my dispute as being en route to the warehouse. Then, after a week, the case was being decided all of a sudden against me. 

The dispute details then made no mention of the return I had made. I uploaded a screenshot of the confirmation text. 

There was no reply. I lost the case and $120. Perhaps it is better to choose to pay for your own shipping with free returns. 

I had used a new store location that time and plan to visit. I’ll ask if he has it. If he places the box in my hand, I’ll walk out the door with it.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16240897
> 
> View attachment 16240899
> 
> ...


Love that full lume face!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

OogieBoogie said:


> Surrealism. Dali's 'Persistence of Memory' IIRC. I haven't seen that before, I may have to purchase a couple of them.


Bingo Thank you... was just on the tip of the tongue...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

OogieBoogie said:


> Surrealism. Dali's 'Persistence of Memory' IIRC. I haven't seen that before, I may have to purchase a couple of them.


Cartier Crash









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sarbmaster said:


> Didn't see any replies to this. Have been scouring AX a bit and the selection of ladies watches seems mostly limited to actual replicas rather than homages, and some fashion watches with some ridiculous english on them that ruin the look. Am I missing the good stuff?











38.52US $ 10% OFF|Starking Men Quartz Analog Watches Businessmen 2020 Arrival Fashion Casual Rectangle Stainless Steel Waterproof Watches Bm0778 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













35.52US $ 17% OFF|Starking Fashion Women Dress Watch Top Brand Luxury Ladies Quartz Watches With Rhinestones Relogio Feminino Retangular Clock|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













90.1US $ 15% OFF|STARKING Fashion Casual Quartz Watch Women Full Steel Watches Simple Vintage White Sapphire Crystal Wristwatches Female Clock|Women's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













120.0US $ |Bauhaus Industrial Style Fashion Rectangle Man Watch Business Sapphire crystal Ultrathin Water Resistance Square Watch Men|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Qimei with Seiko VH31 (this sweeping movement solves the problem I'm usually having with quartz: the second hand not hitting a single index).


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Qimei with Seiko VH31 (this sweeping movement solves the problem I'm usually having with quartz: the second hand not hitting a single index).


Nice watch, like the second time zone bezel but it is a tad big at 43mm. For that money you can find also automatic (NH35 etc.) alternatives.


----------



## Herb2203 (Nov 9, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> Cartier Crash
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is the clock real, photoshopped, or did someone sneak something into my coffee?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

43mm measured at the crown, bezel is 39mm.
But yes, it's overpriced:












crAss said:


> Nice watch, like the second time zone bezel but it is a tad big at 43mm. For that money you can find also automatic (NH35 etc.) alternatives.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Herb2203 said:


> Is the clock real, photoshopped, or did someone sneak something into my coffee?


As far as I can see it's on there & has great reviews.. as for if someone slipped something in your drink ummm that's solely based on if you are married & perhaps she is thoroughly done with the watch obsession . All I can say based on having certain threats my way by my bride of 20 years " you have nothing to worry until everything you consume has a vanilla scent to it ... by then you will be near the end " I laugh , she laughs, I stop laughing , she continues laughing... 


I blame the near never ending shows on real crime, autopsy, almost perfect crimes etc.. If I ever see her entering the room in a hazmat suit then I'll know it wont be poisoning but one of the guns I have gotten her. 

The hazmat suit obviously not leaving DNA nor the need to wash her hands to get the gunpowder residue upon calling in what I'll assume will be an award worthy " help help , I discovered my dear loving husband " phone call hehehehe lolol .. by me posting this I feel like there is now a electric Journal entry... so as men we work well doing team work. If we see someone hasn't been chiming in lately then we open his file and who he claimed would be his attacker, and on and on and on ... as this group gets better at solving these murders of perfectly innocent watch hobbyist.. the future could be us collecting huge fees for the live local news media as well obviously our much in demand autobiographies, a dare to tell it all series of novels .... great input coming forth with it. 


Obviously, all that's needed for you is being honest & allowing the profiling processes to begin so we know very finely tuned who you believe will be your end .... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

AstraJuke said:


> Same with B(elgium)-post...
> But sent them my invoices from Aliexpress, and it was ok...
> My watches arrived in Belgiu : paid on Aliexpress with correct VAT, but have to sent the proof the VAT was already paid.
> After that no problem anymore...
> ...


 Had the problem too (already explained it earlier). But even after I sent them the proofs of VAT payment they still refused. I ended up paying (more than 2 weeks ago) but I stil have not received my watches...

The very funny part. I am supposed to ask for a refund of the VAT I paid to ebay. But ebay won't refund me until I received my package...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> Nice watch, like the second time zone bezel but it is a tad big at 43mm. For that money you can find also automatic (NH35 etc.) alternatives.


For a steel case, 30 ATM water resistance, decent lume, that lasts all night and a Seiko movement I would say, yes, the regular price is a bit high, but if you can get it for approx. 60 € (incl. VAT) during the sale, I think it is not a bad deal.

BTW, the size is not as big as it seems, here it is side by side with a 42mm watch


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Nice picture, how does the bezel on the Qimei feel?



[email protected] said:


> For a steel case, 30 ATM water resistance, decent lume, that lasts all night and a Seiko movement I would say, yes, the regular price is a bit high, but if you can get it for approx. 60 € (incl. VAT) during the sale, I think it is not a bad deal.
> 
> BTW, the size is not as big as it seems, here it is side by side with a 42mm watch


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I wonder if anyone was able to purchase a brown face/gold/w/brown silicon strap Aquanaut from Specht & Sohne during the past few weeks/months? I have tried but to no avail? Anyone actually get one?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

cuica said:


> Nice picture, how does the bezel on the Qimei feel?


It's relatively firm, no backplay. I had definitely worse bezels in more expensive watches.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> For a steel case, 30 ATM water resistance, decent lume, that lasts all night and a Seiko movement I would say, yes, the regular price is a bit high, but if you can get it for approx. 60 € (incl. VAT) during the sale, I think it is not a bad deal.
> 
> BTW, the size is not as big as it seems, here it is side by side with a 42mm watch
> View attachment 16241597


Just came here to say the same thing. I paid $64 during the sale, so I think that’s great value for what you get. Who pays full price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amin1974 (Sep 28, 2016)

cuica said:


> 43mm measured at the crown, bezel is 39mm.
> But yes, it's overpriced:


looks like the H9 from addies dive : 128.96US $ 48% OFF|Addiesdive New Upgraded My H9 Men's Automatic Watch NH35 Stainless Steel Mechanical Wristwatches Black Dial 200m Diving Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> I wonder if anyone was able to purchase a brown face/gold/w/brown silicon strap Aquanaut from Specht & Sohne during the past few weeks/months? I have tried but to no avail? Anyone actually get one?


I ordered one the last sale, they (ticktockshow Store) said it was unavailable, I found it in this sale in one seller (HB watch Store) and bought it again. I am waiting for it to be sent. No message from the seller so far, there is 1 day 20 hours left for sending it. All the rest of my purchases have been dispatched. To be honest I do not believe I will get it this time as well. I have the blue one and would really like to get the rose gold one as well but I do not think it is going to happen.


----------



## Rabirnie (Dec 15, 2017)

amin1974 said:


> looks like the H9 from addies dive : 128.96US $ 48% OFF|Addiesdive New Upgraded My H9 Men's Automatic Watch NH35 Stainless Steel Mechanical Wristwatches Black Dial 200m Diving Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


In what way? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

cuica said:


> Nice picture, how does the bezel on the Qimei feel?


This really is a nice watch with nice bezel action. Can be had for approx 60 euros if you’re patient enough. Bought Type 2 first with the logo, then ordered Type 2 sterile. In the meantime I noticed Type 2 sterile version so I asked the seller if he could add the sterile dial, which he did. Bezels are perfectly aligned, no backplay. The size is a spot-on.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Qimei with Seiko VH31 (this sweeping movement solves the problem I'm usually having with quartz: the second hand not hitting a single index).
> View attachment 16241429


Don't know the price of these but the VH31 is a great movement. I have 3 watches with that movement and they are just as accurate as the the 2 Bulova Precisionists I own.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

crAss said:


> I ordered one the last sale, they (ticktockshow Store) said it was unavailable, I found it in this sale in one seller (HB watch Store) and bought it again. I am waiting for it to be sent. No message from the seller so far, there is 1 day 20 hours left for sending it. All the rest of my purchases have been dispatched. To be honest I do not believe I will get it this time as well. I have the blue one and would really like to get the rose gold one as well but I do not think it is going to happen.


Thanks crAss. I think the odds of getting the rose gold/brown are slim-----let me know if it works out for you. In the meantime, I am going to continue to hunt. I will let you know if I strike paydirt! I do think the blue is the second best choice but I refuse to buy the blue when I really want the brown.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

1963 in quartz?
And at a delightfully righteous price, too.

I was holding out bcz of the (unreliable) ST19 movement inside, but this might be the thing.
Who has one?









39.92US $ 20% OFF|Flexfill Luxurious Pilot Quartz Watch Vintage Luminous 1963 Personality Sports Watch Men Luxury Brand Movement Waterproof - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> 1963 in quartz?
> And at a delightfully righteous price, too.
> 
> I was holding out bcz of the (unreliable) ST19 movement inside, but this might be the thing.
> ...


Sunon inside with plastic gears and 43 in diameter if I remember correctly. Plus alloy case. Not that good, innit?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> Sunon inside with plastic gears and 43 in diameter if I remember correctly. Plus alloy case. Not that good, innit?


Ya, it's priced too low to be able to deliver any real horological satisfaction & quality.
It's basically a prop.

I also saw a bunch of B&R and Hamilton chronographs, all for under US 30 a pop.

The amazing thing is, that they can still make a passably attractive watch for that price.
Many of the reviewers seem to say that they are attractive, and function fine.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Ya, it's priced too low to be able to deliver any real horological satisfaction & quality.
> It's basically a prop.
> 
> I also saw a bunch of B&R and Hamilton chronographs, all for under US 30 a pop.
> ...


I think that's what your average Joe AliExpress shopper wants/expects: looks good + it functions (and of course cheap)

Alloy what now? plastic gears, huh? 30m water resistance sounds sweet though

If you look at best sold watches on Ali, pretty much everything is $2-20. And many have 4.8-4.9/5 stars. Best selling, at 12k sold, is some $3 fashion watch. 
Highest selling watch with 4.9 is this at almost 4000 sold








19.19US $ 60% OFF|Naviforce Men Military Sport Wrist Watch Gold Quartz Steel Waterproof Dual Display Male Clock Watches Relogio Masculino 9163 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Based on reviews, looks like most buyers are Latinx. Different strokes for different folks...


----------



## Herb2203 (Nov 9, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> As far as I can see it's on there & has great reviews.. as for if someone slipped something in your drink ummm that's solely based on if you are married & perhaps she is thoroughly done with the watch obsession . All I can say based on having certain threats my way by my bride of 20 years " you have nothing to worry until everything you consume has a vanilla scent to it ... by then you will be near the end " I laugh , she laughs, I stop laughing , she continues laughing...
> 
> 
> I blame the near never ending shows on real crime, autopsy, almost perfect crimes etc.. If I ever see her entering the room in a hazmat suit then I'll know it wont be poisoning but one of the guns I have gotten her.
> ...





TatsNGuns said:


> As far as I can see it's on there & has great reviews.. as for if someone slipped something in your drink ummm that's solely based on if you are married & perhaps she is thoroughly done with the watch obsession . All I can say based on having certain threats my way by my bride of 20 years " you have nothing to worry until everything you consume has a vanilla scent to it ... by then you will be near the end " I laugh , she laughs, I stop laughing , she continues laughing...
> 
> 
> I blame the near never ending shows on real crime, autopsy, almost perfect crimes etc.. If I ever see her entering the room in a hazmat suit then I'll know it wont be poisoning but one of the guns I have gotten her.
> ...


The more I read, the more I worry about you. Is it possible that your wife is also a fan of the TV series Dexter?
At the moment I'm lucky, I'm not married. You're lonely, but you live longer.
I love your idea of taking care of the murders of innocent watch hobbyist.
If my English were better, I would help you solve them.
What is the name of your organisation: CSI Watch?


----------



## Herb2203 (Nov 9, 2021)

TatsNGuns said:


> As far as I can see it's on there & has great reviews.. as for if someone slipped something in your drink ummm that's solely based on if you are married & perhaps she is thoroughly done with the watch obsession . All I can say based on having certain threats my way by my bride of 20 years " you have nothing to worry until everything you consume has a vanilla scent to it ... by then you will be near the end " I laugh , she laughs, I stop laughing , she continues laughing...
> 
> 
> I blame the near never ending shows on real crime, autopsy, almost perfect crimes etc.. If I ever see her entering the room in a hazmat suit then I'll know it wont be poisoning but one of the guns I have gotten her.
> ...


The more I read, the more I worry about you.  Is it possible that your wife is also a fan of the TV series Dexter?
At the moment I'm lucky, I'm not married. You're lonely, but you live longer. 
I love your idea of taking care of the murders of innocent watch hobbyist.
If my English were better, I would help you solve them.
What is the name of your organisation: CSI Watch?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> 1963 in quartz?
> And at a delightfully righteous price, too.
> 
> I was holding out bcz of the (unreliable) ST19 movement inside, but this might be the thing.
> ...


mugino bought and received one. He may have some insight into this piece after a few days of usage.
https://www.watchuseek.com/threads/best-of-ali-xpress.2636489/page-1558#post-54197513


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Nice! That lume is insane. I went with black, also good lume but not quite the party trick of the white dial
> View attachment 16240949


Any negatives so far? I decided to wait for the V2, hopefully with a flat crystal. IMO matte black dials don't work so well with single domed crystals but maybe it's fine on this watch.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> 1963 in quartz?
> And at a delightfully righteous price, too.
> 
> I was holding out bcz of the (unreliable) ST19 movement inside, but this might be the thing.
> ...


I bought a Monaco hommage with that same Sunon P60 movement for $22. I really like it.I think it is better suited to the Monaco than the 1963 because it has a 24 hour dial at 3:00. The central chronograph hand sweeps at 4bps and it keeps good time as you can see it stays in sync with my other quartz watches.


----------



## watchlooker101 (Oct 24, 2021)

Does Ali Express do holiday sales that make these cool deals even more tempting?


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks like those Rdunae/Retangula 6105 Willard clones will be shipping out soon.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Indiglo92 said:


> I bought a Monaco hommage with that same Sunon P60 movement for $22. I really like it.I think it is better suited to the Monaco than the 1963 because it has a 24 hour dial at 3:00. The central chronograph hand sweeps at 4bps and it keeps good time as you can see it stays in sync with my other quartz watches.


Thanks,.
Which is the constantly running seconds hand?


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Thanks,.
> Which is the constantly running seconds hand?


There is no seconds hand on the Monaco so when you aren't using the chronoghraph you can only tell if the watch is working by the movement of the minute hand, just like the original Heuer Monaco.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

watchlooker101 said:


> Does Ali Express do holiday sales that make these cool deals even more tempting?


In past years, they’ve had a Black Friday sale. While there may have been exceptions for specific items, generally the 11-11 sales had lower prices than the Black Friday sales.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I bought a couple of watches in the 11/11 sale, including a San Martin watch. All details are now sent by AliExpress electronically, so even though the watch has still not even left China, the details have already been sent to the Czech customs office.

The customs office has contacted me, disputing the details of the electronic declaration sent to them by the seller. I had expected the declaration was sent by AliExpress rather than the individual sellers, ensuring all details are accurate, but that can't be the case.

The seller has omitted the company name (just given a person's name) and other details, maybe because they realise San Martin products are now often flagged by customs as higher priced than most AliEx watched. They have also put a very low sales price for the watch (44 euro), which I guess is to try to help me out tax wise, but that has backfired. As the customs office has pointed out, the seller has not charged me any VAT, even though AliExpress adds it automatically for items up to 150 euro.

The customs office is asking me explain these discrepancies. Past experience tells me this is going to prove expensive for me


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

New color + applied indices + Baltany branding (previously "Time Flies"): 146.25US $ 55% OFF|Vintage Watch Unique Tonneau Bronze And Stainless Steel Case 200M Waterproof Leather Strap 2130 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> In past years, they’ve had a Black Friday sale. While there may have been exceptions for specific items, generally the 11-11 sales had lower prices than the Black Friday sales.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That was exactly the situation. Lower discounts just like any minor sale. Some sellers actually offered descent discounts though - the usual suspects like the Pagani stores.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Scbr24 said:


> New color + applied indices + Baltany branding (previously "Time Flies"): 146.25US $ 55% OFF|Vintage Watch Unique Tonneau Bronze And Stainless Steel Case 200M Waterproof Leather Strap 2130 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> View attachment 16243443
> View attachment 16243444


That's an exceptionally nice design!
Just ordered me one. At the current price, I just couldn't even... !
Why? 
Bcz I need another hole in my already fully "Alecbaldwinized" head, so why not another watch to go nicely with it.

Colors would match too.
This dang addiction ! SIGH!!!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> 1963 in quartz?
> And at a delightfully righteous price, too.
> 
> I was holding out bcz of the (unreliable) ST19 movement inside, but this might be the thing.
> ...


d43 and thickness 15.5mm. seems to be chunky 😢


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

frogles said:


> d43 and thickness 15.5mm. seems to be chunky 😢


D'OH!! Too big. 
Ok, it's not for me. 
(Dodged a bullet.)


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Not sure if this has been posted, but it looks like there's a new Tactical Frog watch.

AU $195.08 50%OFF | Tactical Frog Watch Automatic NH35 Movement Stainless Steel Sapphire 42mm C3 Luminous 200M Waterproof Mechanical Wristwatch часы








260.0US $ |Tactical Frog Watch Automatic NH35 Movement Stainless Steel Sapphire 42mm C3 Luminous 200M Waterproof Mechanical Wristwatch часы|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jugsy said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but it looks like there's a new Tactical Frog watch.
> 
> AU $195.08 50%OFF | Tactical Frog Watch Automatic NH35 Movement Stainless Steel Sapphire 42mm C3 Luminous 200M Waterproof Mechanical Wristwatch часы
> 
> ...


Ooof! That crown guard tho...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

crAss said:


> I ordered one the last sale, they (ticktockshow Store) said it was unavailable, I found it in this sale in one seller (HB watch Store) and bought it again. I am waiting for it to be sent. No message from the seller so far, there is 1 day 20 hours left for sending it. All the rest of my purchases have been dispatched. To be honest I do not believe I will get it this time as well. I have the blue one and would really like to get the rose gold one as well but I do not think it is going to happen.


I have a tracking number for the brown one!
Let's hope I receive it sometime in the next 3-5 months. It seems that the new hub in Hungary that is being used now from Ali for packages to Greece is even slower than the one in the Nederland. Maybe I get again free watches! Almost always they arrive just before or after the customer protection date of Ali. I never open a dispute when a package is in my country after customs even if it is an extra e.g. 15-20 days. But if it has not cleared customs then I always open a dispute and in all cases got full refunds - a package can wait for 1-2 months in Greece in some cases after it has landed and before customs can say it can be forwarded to the final user.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody got this Tandorio? Seems to be a hot new mushroom brand. Very low prices for what looks like the same specs as 62MAS homages almost double the price. Makes me wonder about QC and finishing. 









91.77US $ 31% OFF|Tandorio Pt5000 Nh35a 300m 41mm 62mas Automatic Men Wristwatch Dome Ar Sapphire Glass Rotating Bezel Auto Date Rubber/steel Band - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

My Watch Code sells them and I seem to remember they had good reputation...


john_marston said:


> Anybody got this Tandorio? Seems to be a hot new mushroom brand. Very low prices for what looks like the same specs as 62MAS homages almost double the price. Makes me wonder about QC and finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I never found them for under 7x€...will take a look on Black Friday. Thanks



JojX said:


> This really is a nice watch with nice bezel action. Can be had for approx 60 euros if you’re patient enough. Bought Type 2 first with the logo, then ordered Type 2 sterile. In the meantime I noticed Type 2 sterile version so I asked the seller if he could add the sterile dial, which he did. Bezels are perfectly aligned, no backplay. The size is a spot-on.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Not sure if this has been posted, but it looks like there's a new Tactical Frog watch.
> 
> AU $195.08 50%OFF | Tactical Frog Watch Automatic NH35 Movement Stainless Steel Sapphire 42mm C3 Luminous 200M Waterproof Mechanical Wristwatch часы
> 
> ...


We need to wait for Vn


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Ooof! That crown guard tho...
> View attachment 16243535


That's not a crown guard, they're antennae


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Anybody got this Tandorio? Seems to be a hot new mushroom brand. Very low prices for what looks like the same specs as 62MAS homages almost double the price. Makes me wonder about QC and finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure they are a sister brand of Bliger, they share a lot of models with exactly the same pictures.









129.5US $ 30% OFF|BLIGER Real Solid Bronze Mechancial Men Watch NH35A Blue Sunburst Nologo Dial 20ATM Waterproof Leather Band Flat Sapphire|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





128.8US $ 30% OFF|Diving Men's Watch Japan NH35 Movement 200M Waterproof Sapphire Crystal CUSN8 Solid Bronze Black Dial Leather Strap Tandorio|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress 

I Like Watches reviewed their 62mas before the sale, I think it was flawless in terms of QC.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Scbr24 said:


> I'm pretty sure they are a sister brand of Bliger, they share a lot of models with exactly the same pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wasn't that the one that was missing a rehaut? Seemed like a strange 'design choice'.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

crAss said:


> I have a tracking number for the brown one!
> Let's hope I receive it sometime in the next 3-5 months. It seems that the new hub in Hungary that is being used now from Ali for packages to Greece is even slower than the one in the Nederland. Maybe I get again free watches! Almost always they arrive just before or after the customer protection date of Ali. I never open a dispute when a package is in my country after customs even if it is an extra e.g. 15-20 days. But if it has not cleared customs then I always open a dispute and in all cases got full refunds - a package can wait for 1-2 months in Greece in some cases after it has landed and before customs can say it can be forwarded to the final user.


I'm still waiting on San Martin to post out my watch.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> I'm still waiting on San Martin to post out my watch.


Have you checked your messages in the App?

I deleted the app from my phone after the 11/11 sale, but was having trouble getting the shipping info to load in the web page so I reinstalled the app this morning.

I had two messages from San Martin telling me that the watch I ordered was out of stock. They wanted me to substitute for another color.

I just cancelled the order. 

Hope you’re not in the same boat.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I am pretty sure the Tandorio 62mas is just the same case as the Heimdallr. I see the sterile versions of the case advertised as Heimdallr. The Tandorio was super cheap during the 11:11 sales, especially the PT5000 versions. The only subjective issues for me are the aweful name and logo on the dial. Also, the crystal is reflective with no AR coating. I believe Honest Watch Reviews (No1 Viper) covers these in his YT review.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

another_shawn said:


> Have you checked your messages in the App?
> 
> I deleted the app from my phone after the 11/11 sale, but was having trouble getting the shipping info to load in the web page so I reinstalled the app this morning.
> 
> ...


Thanks shawn,

Yeah i got a message off them yesterday saying they were testing the watch to make sure it was up to standard.

Which watch did you order by the way. I order the Sub in MOP.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

not a new watch by any means, but just published my review for this thing.






i have really enjoyed my time with it...love the colors!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> not a new watch by any means, but just published my review for this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like mine too, but put in on a leather strap, I found the bracelet too chunky. Nice review!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Anybody got this Tandorio? Seems to be a hot new mushroom brand. Very low prices for what looks like the same specs as 62MAS homages almost double the price. Makes me wonder about QC and finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought it for modding. It’s exactly the same case as the Heimdallr but the crystal is different. Tandorio is vintage double dome really bulbous looking whereas Heimdallr is top hat but with bevelled edge and has AR. TBH I like the Tandorio crystal more. The lume on the hands in the Tandorio is top but on the dial it’s pretty weak. Case finishing is on par with San Martin. For the asking price (125 USD incl VAT) it’s a bargain.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

JojX said:


> I bought it for modding. It’s exactly the same case as the Heimdallr but the crystal is different. Tandorio is vintage double dome really bulbous looking whereas Heimdallr is top hat but with bevelled edge and has AR. TBH I like the Tandorio crystal more. The lume on the hands in the Tandorio is top but on the dial it’s pretty weak. Case finishing is on par with San Martin. For the asking price (125 USD incl VAT) it’s a bargain.


They have and skx007 homage that has similar specs to the Heimdallr but no AR and unknown bezel insert material for a cheap $105. 

US $105.70 30%OFF | 41mm Diver Men's Watch Black Dial Sapphire Glass Japan NH35 Movement 200M Waterproof Date Indicator Rubber Strap Green Lume








93.1US $ 30% OFF|Tandorio 41mm Automatic Diving Men Watch Black/blue/green Dial Sapphire Glass Nh35 20atm Date Indicator Rubber Strap Green Lume - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Edit: seller specified ceramic bezel


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Thanks shawn,
> 
> Yeah i got a message off them yesterday saying they were testing the watch to make sure it was up to standard.
> 
> Which watch did you order by the way. I order the Sub in MOP.


Oh, good! Glad to hear you’re still getting the watch. Would be happy to to see pics of it after you get it.

I ordered the 6105 8000 with a blue dial. In a way, I think they did me a favor, because I really wanted the MOP dial. So its all working out.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Looks like those Rdunae/Retangula 6105 Willard clones will be shipping out soon.
> View attachment 16243344
> 
> View attachment 16243345


I can’t wait. Very excited to see this watch in person. I’m also curious to see what the bonus strap is.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Springy Watch said:


> I bought a couple of watches in the 11/11 sale, including a San Martin watch. All details are now sent by AliExpress electronically, so even though the watch has still not even left China, the details have already been sent to the Czech customs office.
> 
> The customs office has contacted me, disputing the details of the electronic declaration sent to them by the seller. I had expected the declaration was sent by AliExpress rather than the individual sellers, ensuring all details are accurate, but that can't be the case.
> 
> ...


Wow, guilty because someone else filed. Wow, gotta love government workers whose paychecks are guaranteed.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone up for a group buy of a Qimei Benrus homage on Black Friday?
I remember there was someone who had a contact writing on this thread.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> I bought a couple of watches in the 11/11 sale, including a San Martin watch. All details are now sent by AliExpress electronically, so even though the watch has still not even left China, the details have already been sent to the Czech customs office.
> 
> The customs office has contacted me, disputing the details of the electronic declaration sent to them by the seller. I had expected the declaration was sent by AliExpress rather than the individual sellers, ensuring all details are accurate, but that can't be the case.
> 
> ...


With everything you’ve been through, I am amazed by your determination to continue to purchase from AliExpress. You seem to be on some sort of government list of potential tax cheats. Did you steal the tax collector’s girlfriend in junior high?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Anybody got this Tandorio? Seems to be a hot new mushroom brand. Very low prices for what looks like the same specs as 62MAS homages almost double the price. Makes me wonder about QC and finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and no. The discounted price means crappy lume, and no AR coating on the sapphire crystal. You are still getting pretty good specs for the money, but the features may not match a Steeldive. The Steeldive SD1962 is almost twice the price of the Tandorio, and the Seestern 62MAS is about $20 more than the Steeldive, so the Tandorio is quite a bargain if you can live with its shortcomings.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> 1963 in quartz?
> And at a delightfully righteous price, too.
> 
> I was holding out bcz of the (unreliable) ST19 movement inside, but this might be the thing.
> ...


Horrible Sunon PE60 movement, and unreliable measurements. I think you will be disappointed with the quartz 1963, and the ST1901 is not that unreliable.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

my tracking on the SM, object routed, whatever that may mean. I think it was over the Pacific Ocean when this happened

2021-11-18 13:12
GMT+8








Delivering
Object routed
2021-11-15 23:30
GMT+8

Departed country of origin
2021-11-15 06:41
GMT+8

Accepted for linehaul transportation
2021-11-15 04:28
GMT+8

Dispatched from sorting center
2021-11-14 09:34
GMT+8

Parcel dispatched
2021-11-14 09:34
GMT+8

Arrived at sorting center


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I am not sure whether to be impressed by the precision, or to burst out laughing at it.

The tracking information for one of my 11/11 watch strap purchases includes the name of the postman who collected the parcel from the seller


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Hello guys, someone knows if exist some coupons for the Super Friday on Aliex??

Thank you in advance 

Enviado desde mi SM-A307FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> my tracking on the SM, object routed, whatever that may mean. I think it was over the Pacific Ocean when this happened
> 
> 2021-11-18 13:12
> GMT+8
> ...


I usually find if I track with track17 (my normal choice) or Correios Brasil (local post) I only see incomplete tracking.

But if you track your order in AliExpress that somewhere against your order it will mention 'tracking by Cainiao'.

Here's a link to the Cainiao tracking page - I usually find this gives a lot more information and it all starts to make sense!

Global Parcel Tracking

Edit:

Also, mine come to Brazil from China via Swedish Post!...

Summary route for one that should arrive tomorrow is:

China to HK via road
HK to Singapore by Air
In Singapore it's handed over to Swedish Post!
Singapore to Brazil by Air

So

tracking by Brazil Post only shows it arriving from Sweden (despite it never going there)
tracking by Swedish Post shows it posted in Singapore and handed over to customs in Brazil
tracking by Cainiao shows all the movements (but fails to mention Singapore - just includes a mysterious extra 'arrived/departed sequence for a destination country'
(and yes, my packet will most likely have a Swedish postal label showing it was posted in Malmo since that's what all the previous ones had.)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> With everything you’ve been through, I am amazed by your determination to continue to purchase from AliExpress. You seem to be on some sort of government list of potential tax cheats. Did you steal the tax collector’s girlfriend in junior high?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn the stupid customs office fu*kers. They just screwed me again today, and perhaps worse than ever before. I cannot believe it. I bought some oolong and pu er tea in the 11/11 sale, and the customs office has just contacted me today claiming that the electonic declaration shows that the tea was US$1,643 and the postage was US$102,08. For fu*king a few bags of tea, that cannot possibly have cost anything like that, if they had any common sense.

I paid those amounts, but in Czech Crowns rather than dollars, meaning the actual price is 4% of this. I even paid the sales tax up front via AliExpress when I bought the tea, so I owe nothing anyway. Anyway, the stupid Czech Customs office has said I have to pay US$436.25 in sales tax and import duty.

This is really pissing me off. I have had enough. They can throw the tea away, and try taking me to court. I am not paying a penny to them.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

It honestly sounds like they have marked you up at customs or something. They are taking the absolute piss. You could contact some news outlet about this lol, $436 for tax on tea on top of the endless sh*t you've had from them before.

Idk if they are trying to extract money or if they’ve been ordered to make ordering from China a pain (or both), but something is up.



HoustonReal said:


> Yes and no. The discounted price means crappy lume, and no AR coating on the sapphire crystal. You are still getting pretty good specs for the money, but the features may not match a Steeldive. The Steeldive SD1962 is almost twice the price of the Tandorio, and the Seestern 62MAS is about $20 more than the Steeldive, so the Tandorio is quite a bargain if you can live with its shortcomings.


Looks not bad. Price is excellent. I guess I’d probably still prefer to pay like $60 extra for the better lume, AR coating, better branding, and better finishing. I’ve become sensitive to the little things now that'd I'd rather pay a bit extra. 2x the price sounds a lot, but $60 is not for a watch that you almost really like vs really like.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> It honestly sounds like they have marked you up at customs or something. They are taking the absolute piss. You could contact some news outlet about this lol, $436 for tax on tea on top of the endless sh*t you've had from them before.
> 
> Idk if they are trying to extract money or if they’ve been ordered to make ordering from China a pain (or both), but something is up.


I am fuming with anger right now. They have messed me around before, but this is off the charts. I will either end up in debtor's prison for refusing to pay it, or a more serious prison for beating up any customs officer who tries this time to collect the tax from me.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Damn the stupid customs office fu*kers. They just screwed me again today, and perhaps worse than ever before. I cannot believe it. I bought some oolong and pu er tea in the 11/11 sale, and the customs office has just contacted me today claiming that the electonic declaration shows that the tea was US$1,643 and the postage was US$102,08. For fu*king a few bags of tea, that cannot possibly have cost anything like that, if they had any common sense.
> 
> I paid those amounts, but in Czech Crowns rather than dollars, meaning the actual price is 4% of this. I even paid the sales tax up front via AliExpress when I bought the tea, so I owe nothing anyway. Anyway, the stupid Czech Customs office has said I have to pay US$436.25 in sales tax and import duty.
> 
> This is really pissing me off. I have had enough. They can throw the tea away, and try taking me to court. I am not paying a penny to them.


Seems like an honest mistake, infuriatingly annoying as it is, though perhaps they are known for making that "mistake." I hope you'll argue and show proof of the currency that was used. After that, if they insist they made no mistake, you can be quite certain your details should not be used for most future purchases.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> Damn the stupid customs office fu*kers. They just screwed me again today, and perhaps worse than ever before. I cannot believe it. I bought some oolong and pu er tea in the 11/11 sale, and the customs office has just contacted me today claiming that the electonic declaration shows that the tea was US$1,643 and the postage was US$102,08. For fu*king a few bags of tea, that cannot possibly have cost anything like that, if they had any common sense.
> 
> I paid those amounts, but in Czech Crowns rather than dollars, meaning the actual price is 4% of this. I even paid the sales tax up front via AliExpress when I bought the tea, so I owe nothing anyway. Anyway, the stupid Czech Customs office has said I have to pay US$436.25 in sales tax and import duty.
> 
> This is really pissing me off. I have had enough. They can throw the tea away, and try taking me to court. I am not paying a penny to them.


This is so unbelievable....and in some extent funny..(because it's not happening to me !).
Seems that the new VAT law in Europe makes things messy ! Czech Republic, France, Belgium are discouraging the best Ali customers....on purpose ?
Unless Ali sellers do something incorrect when declaring VAT


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest review is out.
I'll save you the click-bait title...the bracelet won't fit wrists under 7"...a shame because its a pretty good watch with just a couple flaws.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> This is really pissing me off. I have had enough. They can throw the tea away, and try taking me to court. I am not paying a penny to them.


Some sort of a Prague Tea Party, leading to the Czech Republic’s withdrawal from the EU…


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

So there's a new version of the SD1970 out. It's the SD1980. The blank chapter ring in the SD and Heimdallr watches has been something that's bothered me for a while, so it was nice to see SD addressed that in the SD1980. The slight increase in case dimensions they made in the SD1980 is probably a deal breaker for me though.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

another_shawn said:


> So there's a new version of the SD1970 out. It's the SD1980. The blank chapter ring in the SD and Heimdallr watches has been something that's bothered me for a while, so it was nice to see SD addressed that in the SD1980. The slight increase in case dimensions they made in the SD1980 is probably a deal breaker for me though.


And the hands are too short now. That is a big turn off. You will never be happy with a watch once you notice and saw that the hands are too short, impossible to unsee it.
So see it positive - it saves you money. Money to buy another watch you equally not really need.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

spacecat said:


> And the hands are too short now. That is a big turn off. You will never be happy with a watch once you notice and saw that the hands are too short, impossible to unsee it.
> So see it positive - it saves you money. Money to buy another watch you equally not really need.


So well said on "impossible to unsee". 

I didn't realize the chapter ring on the SD and Heimdallr Willards were blank until someone mentioned it in a post. I still love the Heimdallr version, but I can't unsee the blank chapter ring now.

I bought the San Martin Willard on 11/11 and am looking forward to it for the chapter ring along. 

(I'll almost certainly still keep the Heimdallr, but suspect the SM will be the prettier version to my eyes.)


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Notathome said:


> This is so unbelievable....and in some extent funny..(because it's not happening to me !).
> Seems that the new VAT law in Europe makes things messy ! Czech Republic, France, Belgium are discouraging the best Ali customers....on purpose ?
> Unless Ali sellers do something incorrect when declaring VAT


I think discouraging overseas purchases is the primary purpose of any import taxes levied on the consumer. That’s why the tax rate is often so high.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Notathome said:


> This is so unbelievable....and in some extent funny..(because it's not happening to me !).
> Seems that the new VAT law in Europe makes things messy ! Czech Republic, France, Belgium are discouraging the best Ali customers....on purpose ?
> Unless Ali sellers do something incorrect when declaring VAT


It really burns my ass the way you guys get ripped off in Europe. The EU was created to help out its citizens, not steal as much money off then as they can.

Perhaps some of those fat MEP who are on life pensions for only serving two terms, not to mention their, golden parachutes, should have their wages taken away. 

This type of selfish behavior could stop sellers, selling watches on AE, and then what would we do.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

spacecat said:


> And the hands are too short now. That is a big turn off. You will never be happy with a watch once you notice and saw that the hands are too short, impossible to unsee it.
> So see it positive - it saves you money. Money to buy another watch you equally not really need.


The hands and the male end links kill it for me. I can't see paying and extra $40 or $50 for the SD1980. I'd rather buy an SD1970T, with the PT5000 movement, for around the same price.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

Shanghai said:


> It really burns my ass the way you guys get ripped off in Europe. The EU was created to help out its citizens, not steal as much money off then as they can.
> 
> Perhaps some of those fat MEP who are on life pensions for only serving two terms, not to mention their, golden parachutes, should have their wages taken away.
> 
> This type of selfish behavior could stop sellers, selling watches on AE, and then what would we do.


 Its is not an EU thing. without the EU you would pay these import taxes much more often. Lets say you live in Paris and want to buy watch from Germany. Its now free trade and i am sure the custom office in France would like to collect some tax but thanks to the EU this is a thing of the past. 
I was once an ebay powerseller platinum many moons ago , shipping thousands of items per month from Bangkok to the EU. France was on the top list of countries were i had customer feedback that the item didn't arrive or arrived with a long delay and that they were pissed because the item was at the custom office. French customs sucks! I feel sorry for the French people, even after they had focussed their anger on me as a seller and not at real cause for problems. I stopped shipping to France for that reason.
Value of the items was often under 20 euros, should have been tax free. To other countries in the EU i had less problems, to Germany oddly only during football World Cup or Euro Cup for whatever reason.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Got my blue Phylida Aqua Terra homage on today and I couldn't help take a couple of photos.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Got my blue Phylida Aqua Terra homage on today and I couldn't help take a couple of photos.
> View attachment 16247443
> 
> View attachment 16247444


No reflection outside? Nice


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

percysmith said:


> No reflection outside? Nice


Had to work the angles a bit to avoid them


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> Had to work the angles a bit to avoid them


I remember when I had mine. So reflective.

I really want to see Matic make one with a **** tone of AR so it's like the real Omega. And decent lume.

And a decent clasp


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> I am fuming with anger right now. They have messed me around before, but this is off the charts. I will either end up in debtor's prison for refusing to pay it, or a more serious prison for beating up any customs officer who tries this time to collect the tax from me.


Those inept tax "officers"


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Finally got my watch, shipping was fast, only 3 days including delivery.

Everything looks good but i need to look at it in the light of the day. One thing i can say is there is no back play.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

I think as I see most of these delivery times. It reminds me to Hurry up & wait ... dec 20th is the running average arghhhhh oh well when they come it will be like a surprise or something.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

john_marston said:


> Anybody got this Tandorio? Seems to be a hot new mushroom brand. Very low prices for what looks like the same specs as 62MAS homages almost double the price. Makes me wonder about QC and finishing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought a blue Tandorio 62mas and I can't see any special differences between it and my heimdallr 62mas. One of my favourite watches by now. I already bought a second watch from them and still waiting that it arrives. Prices are absurd for the quality. Never open case to see the movement but movements beats are correct for a nh35. Tandorio brand name is not my cup of tea, reminds me Indian cousine, but for the price I really don't care. Still amazed how this watch could be so inexpensive. They also sell pt5000 versions for peanuts.
















Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Is there any Tissot PRX homage in AliExpress?

For European customers, I would like to see AliExpress.eu sort of European website, European warehouse with all watches have enough stock.

If they do such an investment, AliExpress could easily triple their sales in Europe. And all Europeans don't pay any taxes.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

My only 11.11 purchase, a Cronos datejust, was not shipped in time. Now the seller is asking me to cancel the order, because supposedly "it's not in stock", but I'm not going to and let Ali handle it instead. I kinda expected it when they didn't ship for 9 days and ignored my messages. Maybe the discounted price was too good and they wouldn't make enough profit? Who knows. The seller is ZY Chronograph Watch Store.
I'm gonna try my luck again somewhere else on black friday.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Inque said:


> For European customers, I would like to see AliExpress.eu sort of European website, European warehouse with all watches have enough stock.
> 
> If they do such an investment, AliExpress could easily triple their sales in Europe. And all Europeans don't pay any taxes.


and who would own that warehouse? if i am right you make the business with the different stores, AX only provides a frame for it, they do not invest in products
and what would be the size of that warehouse-do not forget that wristwatches are just a very very small segment of AX portfolio
and EU warehouses already exist, but if i am right customs clearance is done only after you paid


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

frogles said:


> and who would own that warehouse? if i am right you make the business with the different stores, AX only provides a frame for it, they do not invest in products
> and what would be the size of that warehouse-do not forget that wristwatches are just a very very small segment of AX portfolio
> and EU warehouses already exist, but if i am right customs clearance is done only after you paid


That's an interesting question. 

I think it already exists for some Aliexpress brands, right? 
But let's just assume Aliexpress can extend this to all sellers who cater for European customers, as an option.
This can also extend to goods above the VAT threshhold besides watches.

This "warehouse" doesn't actually warehouse. It just acts as notional importer for tax purposes, deals with your tax authority for fulfilment of import duty clearance. Once landed, the Aliexpress EU warehouse ships intra-EU to you.

It's a bit like how we in HK use forwarders to buy from Taobao and Amazon, where the seller does not ship internationally. Actually, come to think of it, the concept is almost identical, except in this case Aliexpress acts as the seller's forwarder, whereas the Mainland and US forwarders we use for Taobao and Amazon are buyer's forwarders.

In the Aliepxress EU warehouse scenario, the seller is required to ship to Aliexpress's EU warehouse first (I assume Aliexpress only needs one warehouse in the EU, notwithstanding the different rates in the end user countries). Any non-delivery at this step is dealt with as if seller failed to ship goods to buyer. 

If the package is received at the Aliexpress EU warehouse, Aliexpress EU warehouse will become the importer for VAT purposes, and pays VAT to your tax authority at your country's rate. 

Once the import VAT is cleared, Aliexpress EU forwards the package to you. Any non-delivery at this step is dealt with as Aliexpress's default to you.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

percysmith said:


> That's an interesting question.
> 
> I think it already exists for some Aliexpress brands, right?
> But let's just assume Aliexpress can extend this to all sellers who cater for European customers, as an option.
> ...


I could be wrong but IMO Ali sellers greatly benefit from the EU tax policy. First, they get the VAT as a bonus. They usually declare a much lower value so the extra we pay as taxes stays in their pockets. Thirdly, some sellers do not state that VAT has been paid by the buyer (which could be the reason why we are being taxed twice). I’m sure I’m not the only one who lost the dispute when a product that was supposed to be shipped from a European warehouse was in fact shipped from China and the tax + fees were added. Ali would usually support the seller not the buyer. I think we need to accept that (or not) and either keep buying things from Ali or just pass


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

percysmith said:


> That's an interesting question.
> 
> I think it already exists for some Aliexpress brands, right?


I bought some Pagani Design and San Martin watches from their "EU Warehouses", and had to pay VAT on them anyway, because AliExpress itself is a Chinese company. Under EU law, the issue is where the seller is based, not where the watches ship from.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

JojX said:


> I could be wrong but IMO Ali sellers greatly benefit from the EU tax policy. First, they get the VAT as a bonus. They usually declare a much lower value so the extra we pay as taxes stays in their pockets. Thirdly, some sellers do not state that VAT has been paid by the buyer (which could be the reason why we are being taxed twice). I’m sure I’m not the only one who lost the dispute when a product that was supposed to be shipped from a European warehouse was in fact shipped from China and the tax + fees were added. Ali would usually support the seller not the buyer. I think we need to accept that (or not) and either keep buying things from Ali or just pass


If that is the case then certainly stay away from Aliexpress until they file taxes properly.

I actually see a business opportunity for a "double" forwarder (a Chinese forwarder who not only receives purchases from Taobao sellers domestically, but also has a European subsidiary/partner who handles the European VAT clearance properly as well). Sadly I am not aware of any such forwarder already in existence.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> I bought some Pagani Design and San Martin watches from their "EU Warehouses", and had to pay VAT on them anyway, because AliExpress itself is a Chinese company. Under EU law, the issue is where the seller is based, not where the watches ship from.


In that case it seems the EU warehouses are not set up properly.

EU tax authorities are treating them as if they are holding bonded stock, rather than being the legal importer of the goods into the EU. Very likely these EU warehouses had not been assessed for tax - it is as if the watches can be further shipped from the EU warehouse to Australia or Chile without tax refund in the EU because tax was never paid for the import in the first place.

Or the EU tax authorities are lying. Then it is for the sellers to take the tax authorities to administrative court. Obviously in the law of You Snooze You Lose the EU tax authorities are betting the seller cannot be arsed to do this. Or perhaps, they know the sellers will win in court but there is no penalty imposed on the tax authorities for past illegal practices so it is in their fiscal advantage to "try".


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

percysmith said:


> In that case it seems the EU warehouses are not set up properly.


Curiously, the EU warehouses are often more expensive that buying from China.

In the 11/11 sale a week or so ago I bought a watch that offered to ship it from China or from the EU (Spain). The price of the watch was the same, and both included VAT. The only difference is that from China it was free shipping, whereas from Spain it was an eye watering 23 euros shipping. It just made no sense, so I chose "China" of course.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Curiously, the EU warehouses are often more expensive that buying from China.
> 
> In the 11/11 sale a week or so ago I bought a watch that offered to ship it from China or from the EU (Spain). The price of the watch was the same, and both included VAT. The only difference is that from China it was free shipping, whereas from Spain it was an eye watering 23 euros shipping. It just made no sense, so I chose "China" of course.


Was that delivery disputed by your tax authority?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Was that delivery disputed by your tax authority?


That particular watch is still not even visible in the postal tracking system yet (even though I have a tracking code), so I haven't heard from the customs office about this one yet.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Did anybody else just get a 10% off coupon pop up for collection and usable at any AliExpress seller during the Black Friday sale?

I noticed that a few stores are also still offering $3 off with every $30 spent, plus additional coupons. All combined, this could make it better than the 11/11 sale in some cases.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

They are showing the first to enter the country will be this hulk mm300. Will be glad to see something arrive. I owned the blue st martin which was extremely well made & a lume monster , sold to a friend so looking forward to seeing their green variant.
















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> They are showing the first to enter the country will be this hulk mm300. Will be glad to see something arrive. I owned the blue st martin which was extremely well made & a lume monster , sold to a friend so looking forward to seeing their green variant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice. I have same watch (San Martin MM300 in green) but with a bronze case. It is a really well made, very solid, watch. You will be very happy with yours, I am sure.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> Curiously, the EU warehouses are often more expensive that buying from China.
> 
> In the 11/11 sale a week or so ago I bought a watch that offered to ship it from China or from the EU (Spain). The price of the watch was the same, and both included VAT. The only difference is that from China it was free shipping, whereas from Spain it was an eye watering 23 euros shipping. It just made no sense, so I chose "China" of course.


These stories are something else. How can they possibly charge you tax from inside the EU. I thought that was the whole point of a free market trading block.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> That particular watch is still not even visible in the postal tracking system yet (even though I have a tracking code), so I haven't heard from the customs office about this one yet.


Thanks. Keep us updated on tax authority outcome.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Techme said:


>


Wish these ST19s come with something more than a 30 minute chronograph register. I can get something Valjoux-based but chronographs aren’t high on my spend list.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> Great choice. I have same watch (San Martin MM300 in green) but with a bronze case. It is a really well made, very solid, watch. You will be very happy with yours, I am sure.


Next time you are swinging that chunk of green love could you take a wristie .. I'm excited as it will be the first of 3 watches ( I kind of went crazy ) so it will show that things ordered can actually arrive in our US homes. 

Ps have you forced a patina or gone el natural?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Next time you are swinging that chunk of green love could you take a wristie .. I'm excited as it will be the first of 3 watches ( I kind of went crazy ) so it will show that things ordered can actually arrive in our US homes.
> 
> Ps have you forced a patina or gone el natural?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sure, here you go.

I never force patina on my bronze watches. Just let them get a natural patina. Although sometimes I reset the patina on a watch to make it shine again, based on my mood.


----------



## KeithOnALeash (Jan 29, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> I think discouraging overseas purchases is the primary purpose of any import taxes levied on the consumer. That’s why the tax rate is often so high.


Of course it is.

Designed to get locals (in whatever country) using local retailers, not foreign ones.
You’ll probably find local EU retailers lobbied hard for it.

Exactly the same thing has happened in Australia - GST applied on everything imported direct. Which is not unreasonable, when you think about it - but it _is_ a pain in the arse. (Probably by design).


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

KeithOnALeash said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> Designed to get locals (in whatever country) using local retailers, not foreign ones.
> You’ll probably find local EU retailers lobbied hard for it.
> ...


The Jerry Harvey tax. 

It applies to everything over $1k, eBay, AliExpress and some others. Plenty of small players still ship here tax free. My last watches from Gnomon and CWard were tax free.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Techme said:


> The Jerry Harvey tax.
> 
> It applies to everything over $1k, eBay, AliExpress and some others. Plenty of small players still ship here tax free. My last watches from Gnomon and CWard were tax free.


Aus is relatively relaxed compared to Europe.

I don't think EU is airtight. The sellers will probably find some EU point of entry whose customs are lax. Then they'll set up a temporary underground warehouse for that. Maybe they'll truck it from there to some other place in the EU with less lax customs, but ship it from there domestically.


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Think they make this one again? It was $120 with the Seagull movement. Now they just have the version with the ETA movement for $350.









151.45US $ |【escapement Time】manual Movement Regulator Sapphire Heat Treatment Hand 42mm Case - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

181.27US $ 51% OFF|SKX Sports Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Vintage 200M Diver Watches 44mm Dome Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock 2022| | - AliExpress


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

104.27US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh38 Movement Pilot Watch With Type-b Or Type-a Black Dial And 42mm Case Waterproof 300m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Can't get this orange dial/blue bezel idea out of my head. Can anyone recommend a place to get 28.5mm dials that have good lume? I see tons of sources on AliX but maybe someone's had experience. And any idea how much I should expect to pay for a dial swap? Even better if anyone has used a watchmaker in the NYC area for something similar.

The Addiesdive Willard is on sale for less than $80, tempting me even though I've already had one before.

US $76.88 69%OFF | Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch








84.67US $ 68% OFF|Waterproof automatic watch men Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel NH35 Automatic Mechanical Men's watch 1970 Abalone Dive Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, unrelated to EU taxation, and only loosely related to Aliexpress, but I’m sure plenty here can follow this train of thought…

I’ve been paring back my watch collection to the essential few, in that process I’ve found ‘history’, or ‘pedigree’, or even just ‘specialness’ are attractive to me in a piece I want to hang on to. All of my Ali watches have since gone, and I’ve managed to resist buying more (eg, resisted the Escapement Time KS, and will hold out until I get an original KS). 

However… one watch I’ve always loved is the Aqua Terra (still not sure about the arrow-head hand TBH, must just be me tho ), I have followed the Ali homage AT journey, been quite tempted a few times, but always resisted. I ended up getting a Seiko SARX which is very AT-esque, but because it’s so nice I’m, well, not ‘babying’ it, but I’m not bashing it around either. I’d love something similar which I can beat the crap out of and not feel too bad about it, so I guess I’ve found a justifiable reason to get back into the Ali-game! Do you look at some of the ‘homages’ or ‘inspired by’s as beater replacements for your nicer, or more special watches?

To bring this back to Ali-relevant, which are the best (quality, value etc) Aqua Terra’s on Ali at the moment? I stopped keeping track a little while ago and can’t remember what the consensus was! Corgeut? Phylida? Probably not Bliger or PD if they’re still having the faults I remember reading about!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

StephenR said:


> which are the best (quality, value etc) Aqua Terra’s on Ali at the moment? I stopped keeping track a little while ago and can’t remember what the consensus was! Corgeut? Phylida? Probably not Bliger or PD if they’re still having the faults I remember reading about!


Phylida, it still has dreadful reflection. Plus the name.

If you're paring back, would buying the real thing second hand be a bit too much of a stretch? JOMW did it, so did I.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

percysmith said:


> …would buying the real thing second hand be a bit too much of a stretch? JOMW did it, so did I.


Right now, yes, it would be a bit much if a stretch.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Can't get this orange dial/blue bezel idea out of my head. Can anyone recommend a place to get 28.5mm dials that have good lume? I see tons of sources on AliX but maybe someone's had experience.


Would avoid Ali or ebay if you want decent lume. Look at seiko mod parts suppliers like Dagaz, DLW, Raffles Time, Crystal Times, Namoki Mods, yobokies or Lucius Atelier. I have used all these except Lucius for various dials and hands in the past.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Scbr24 said:


> 181.27US $ 51% OFF|SKX Sports Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Vintage 200M Diver Watches 44mm Dome Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock 2022| | - AliExpress
> 
> 
> View attachment 16252546
> ...



breathtaking,,,,,,,not sure its in a good way
To each their own. Or as Sly said, different strokes for different folks.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm messaging Qimei was I write this regarding a group buy of their steryle Benrus Type 1 homage.
He/She said they have a discount so just wanted to feel if there's any interest?

100.0US $ 50% de desconto|Qimei projetar eua forças especiais udt militar relógio do exército masculino com sm8019a luminoso sem logotipo|Relógios de quartzo| - AliExpress

Real picture of the watch from the feedback page:


----------



## Varora (Mar 8, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> Would avoid Ali or ebay if you want decent lume. Look at seiko mod parts suppliers like Dagaz, DLW, Raffles Time, Crystal Times, Namoki Mods, yobokies or Lucius Atelier. I have used all these except Lucius for various dials and hands in the past.


Found this compilation of mod parts suppliers extremely useful, many thanks.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

StephenR said:


> So, unrelated to EU taxation, and only loosely related to Aliexpress, but I’m sure plenty here can follow this train of thought…
> 
> I’ve been paring back my watch collection to the essential few, in that process I’ve found ‘history’, or ‘pedigree’, or even just ‘specialness’ are attractive to me in a piece I want to hang on to. All of my Ali watches have since gone, and I’ve managed to resist buying more (eg, resisted the Escapement Time KS, and will hold out until I get an original KS).
> 
> ...


If I were you, I'd probably try to get one of those Seiko DressKX watches. I've seen them for $175ish during some sales. And there's no long wait for the watch or import fees (assuming you can find a local Seiko dealer).

Between the two brands you mentioned, both would be good, but Phylida is generally considered the better watch. It's also more expensive by about $10-$15 with an NH35 movement. If you don't like the name, they are available with a sterile dial.

The Courgeut can be had for well under $100, but that's with a Chinese movement. With a Japanese movement, the prices seem to be just at or below $100. Of course, you just missed the huge 11.11 sale, but you may be able to find something in the Black Friday sale. 

I would really be hesitant to spend more than $100 when, like I said, I can get the Seiko for under $200.

Or wait for Melbourne Watch Company to restock the Lonsdale.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

My Zulu straps arrived, first impressions are excellent. The fabric is softer and more flexible than 'Cheapnatostraps' and Barton straps, the hardware is obviously better (as with any zulu strap vs regular nato), the stitching doesn't have any hotspots and the length of the strap is good enough, although I'd like it to be longer, anyone with a ~7 inch wrist or bigger will not be able to pass the remaining piece of the strap through the keepers. For $6 I definitely recommend them.

































6.9US $ 50% OFF|For Nato Zulu Strap Wholesale 18 Color Heavy Duty Nylon Watchband 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Stripe Rainbow Canvas Replacement Bracelet - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

konax said:


> My only 11.11 purchase, a Cronos datejust, was not shipped in time. Now the seller is asking me to cancel the order, because supposedly "it's not in stock", but I'm not going to and let Ali handle it instead. I kinda expected it when they didn't ship for 9 days and ignored my messages. Maybe the discounted price was too good and they wouldn't make enough profit? Who knows. The seller is ZY Chronograph Watch Store.
> I'm gonna try my luck again somewhere else on black friday.


If anyone cares, this gets better: before the shipment time expired, seller messaged me that this watch was discontinued, will not be in stock again and asked me to cancel. I didn't, because I wanted the timer to run out and let Ali handle this. Suddenly today, within the last hour, the order was shipped and I even got a tracking number. Curious to see what I'll find there (and how much the customs will try to rob me).


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

100% fake tracking number, they always send a fake number on the cancel day.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

My biggest question with the whole automatic VAT on AliExpress, is how does that money go from Ali's bank account to the rightful countries? Who is doing the math...and who is checking?


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

john_marston said:


> My biggest question with the whole automatic VAT on AliExpress, is how does that money go from Ali's bank account to the rightful countries? Who is doing the math...and who is checking?


All that matters from those two's perspectives is that you pay & it's no longer in your wallet. They would prefer you no longer concern yourself with such matters ... thanks for thought though .... hehehehe 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Anyone tried this beads of rice bracelet? Reviews look positive.

US $53.24 25%OFF | 20MM 22MM SKX007 316L Stainless Steel Bead Of Rice Watch Band Strap Fit For Dive Watches








36.91US $ 48% OFF|20mm 22mm Skx007 316l Stainless Steel Bead Of Rice Watch Band Strap Fit For Dive Watches - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Tjcdas said:


> 100% fake tracking number, they always send a fake number on the cancel day.


Check if it at least resolves to your country. Track parcel app can see that easily/


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> My biggest question with the whole automatic VAT on AliExpress, is how does that money go from Ali's bank account to the rightful countries? Who is doing the math...and who is checking?


If anything gets an IOSS number, it comes from an EU platform. The money owed is calculated through there and Ali is expected to pay that amount. Now there ought to be only 3 cases:

Seller forgets to get the payment registered and get an IOSS number. The parcel arrives, you pay VAT and Ali gives you back that amount. Of course the customer loses the "handling fee" charged (Amazon customer protection gives you back that amount as well).
Seller gets an IOSS number, you get the package without extra charges and Ali pays the EU. Great for the customer since no "handling fee" is charged in comparison to the past (parcels slipping through customs in the past is customs not doing their job properly).
Seller gets an IOSS but somehow something is done wrong and the customs officials double charge VAT. In that case Ali gives you back the VAT without the handling fee and Ali is supposed to sort it out with the EU afterwards since officially the parcel got an IOSS and the money was sent over to the EU.
That's in paper what can happen.
Unfortunately, we have some "weird" cases like when the customs do a wholly different valuation of the package, Ali agrees to payback only the amount of VAT it kept initially and the customer is screwed. Only resort is to make a complaint with customs in your country with dubious results.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

percysmith said:


> Phylida, it still has dreadful reflection. Plus the name.
> 
> If you're paring back, would buying the real thing second hand be a bit too much of a stretch? JOMW did it, so did I.


Come on this name has such an appeal ... 

no name helps in this matter, i don't get why many of you seem to absolutly want a _name _on the dial, is this so uncool not to have one, or is this to show the world your _name_ _? _


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Scbr24 said:


> 181.27US $ 51% OFF|SKX Sports Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Vintage 200M Diver Watches 44mm Dome Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock 2022| | - AliExpress
> 
> 
> View attachment 16252546
> ...


I usually don't have the same dislike for _*Comic Sans*_ in most situations, but Thorn's choice of fonts on these watches just looks wrong, and amateurish.

One major rule in branding, is to never use a common, easily identifiable and replicable font, for your logo.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I usually don't have the same dislike for _*Comic Sans*_ in most situations, but Thorn's choice of fonts on these watches just looks wrong, and amateurish.
> 
> One major rule in branding, is to never use a common, easily identifiable and replicable font, for your logo.


On top of that, it looks like this shares with Tactical Frog the same flawed bezel that rotates only the outer ring.

Thorn in my side (at least they named it accurately).


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

I ordered this watch on 11/11, after the purchase they offered me the no date version because (they claim) they tested the watch (oh really) and it had a critical flaw. I refused and got a refund.

I checked other sellers and other similar watches, looks like all the date versions sold out. Honesty mean nothing to some people.

With all the other issues with AliExpress such as the added tax/vat it doesn't seem as good value is it used too. Alibaba charges tax too.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

no-time said:


> I ordered this watch on 11/11, after the purchase they offered me the no date version because (they claim) they tested the watch (oh really) and it had a critical flaw. I refused and got a refund.
> 
> I checked other sellers and other similar watches, looks like all the date versions sold out. Honesty mean nothing to some people.
> 
> With all the other issues with AliExpress such as the added tax/vat it doesn't seem as good value is it used too. Alibaba charges tax too.


Just in my view that would have looked better with no date. Doesnt negate the concerns you mentioned above just a view.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Is there another sale coming soon with Black Friday? Or nah?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Yup and they kept that stupid jumping game to get coupons.



john_marston said:


> Is there another sale coming soon with Black Friday? Or nah?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

cuica said:


> Yup and they kept that stupid jumping game to get coupons.


Ooh, just played it and got 229 hops in one attempt. Get good at hopping, scrubs


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, I got a question not on the "best of Ali Express" but more so about the shipment. I bought a few items during the 11/11 sale (well, more like over 15 items) but some got rejected and was not sent.

I was tracking the movement and saw that the items made their way from picked up, sent to airline and then bam, returned. I was like... WTF??? What could possibly cause my purchase to be rejected? Last time I bought a Sea-gull chrono (that 1963 one) and it also got rejected as it was deemed as "cultural heritage" and it was illegal to send cultural heritage stuff out of the country. 

This time, 3 of the items (watch repair stuff and bicycle wheels) got sent back and I was wondering why. At the moment, the only thing I can think of is the breakdown in political relationship between Australia and China caused this. Otherwise, no explanation... Anyone got any idea why?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, I got a question not on the "best of Ali Express" but more so about the shipment. I bought a few items during the 11/11 sale (well, more like over 15 items) but some got rejected and was not sent.
> 
> I was tracking the movement and saw that the items made their way from picked up, sent to airline and then bam, returned. I was like... WTF??? What could possibly cause my purchase to be rejected? Last time I bought a Sea-gull chrono (that 1963 one) and it also got rejected as it was deemed as "cultural heritage" and it was illegal to send cultural heritage stuff out of the country.
> 
> This time, 3 of the items (watch repair stuff and bicycle wheels) got sent back and I was wondering why. At the moment, the only thing I can think of is the breakdown in political relationship between Australia and China caused this. Otherwise, no explanation... Anyone got any idea why?


With that explanation, I expect you’re already onto the correct answer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> With that explanation, I expect you’re already onto the correct answer.


Disappointing if true. 😩 

Now I am stuck with parts that I can't use because the watch repair tools was to complete my watch desktop set up and the bicycle wheels are for my bicycle! Urrghhh....


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Trip to the zoo today.































Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

crAss said:


> If anything gets an IOSS number, it comes from an EU platform. The money owed is calculated through there and Ali is expected to pay that amount. Now there ought to be only 3 cases:
> 
> Seller forgets to get the payment registered and get an IOSS number. The parcel arrives, you pay VAT and Ali gives you back that amount. Of course the customer loses the "handling fee" charged (Amazon customer protection gives you back that amount as well).
> Seller gets an IOSS number, you get the package without extra charges and Ali pays the EU. Great for the customer since no "handling fee" is charged in comparison to the past (parcels slipping through customs in the past is customs not doing their job properly).
> ...


IOSS is news to me. But then again I'm normally more interested in grey market exporting things out of the EU and getting my tax refund (reduced by half by the processing co such as Global Blue). Not bringing things in.

Same with Japan - every time an airport customs official wants to check my suitcase for gold (pre-Covid), we keep telling ourselves - next time we gotta learn the Japanese phase for "we're not interested in bringing stuff in, we're interested in taking stuff out!". Everything from pots to washing liquid.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Disappointing if true.
> 
> Now I am stuck with parts that I can't use because the watch repair tools was to complete my watch desktop set up and the bicycle wheels are for my bicycle! Urrghhh....


I’d be sending ScoMo my taxi bills until the bicycle wheels arrive!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

StephenR said:


> I’d be sending ScoMo my taxi bills until the bicycle wheels arrive!





BundyBear said:


> Gents, I got a question not on the "best of Ali Express" but more so about the shipment. I bought a few items during the 11/11 sale (well, more like over 15 items) but some got rejected and was not sent.
> 
> I was tracking the movement and saw that the items made their way from picked up, sent to airline and then bam, returned. I was like... WTF??? What could possibly cause my purchase to be rejected? Last time I bought a Sea-gull chrono (that 1963 one) and it also got rejected as it was deemed as "cultural heritage" and it was illegal to send cultural heritage stuff out of the country.
> 
> This time, 3 of the items (watch repair stuff and bicycle wheels) got sent back and I was wondering why. At the moment, the only thing I can think of is the breakdown in political relationship between Australia and China caused this. Otherwise, no explanation... Anyone got any idea why?


They don’t have outbound shipping capacity Best of Ali-Xpress?


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> On top of that, it looks like this shares with Tactical Frog the same flawed bezel that rotates only the outer ring.
> 
> Thorn in my side (at least they named it accurately).


I hand't noticed that, you might be right... It looked so promising.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## Object704 (Dec 30, 2019)

Question for the modders,
I'm planning to swap a watch with 8215 for an 82S0 to eliminate the ghost position, was it a straight swap or not?

I have did swaps from nh35/36 to nh38, and it was very straightforward.


----------



## AlreadyLost (Apr 10, 2020)

It's not clear in the picture, but this is the new blue dial. The finishing on this watch is superb, it's very close to zaratsu polishing. I don't think there is a watch with this level of finishing under $1k. Gary from ILW suggests that this was conceptualized as an exhibition piece from SM to show-off what they're capable of. I hope that this level of finishing can be found in future SM models, particularly their original designs.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

New Skmei models preview


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I’d be sending ScoMo my taxi bills until the bicycle wheels arrive!


At this rate he's going, he won't be around long enough to pay the bill....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

percysmith said:


> They don’t have outbound shipping capacity


I want to believe that that is true.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ve actually been playing the ‘hopping’ game a fair bit on the toilet today.

The solid red coupons are pretty good. Mainly the 500 hops one: $5 off $10+ spent (which of course isnt available to buy until tm 🤷‍♂️). Also the other smaller coupons that are basically 50% off. The bigger 1000 hops coupon is an average $10 off $100 spent. You can’t stack coupons so 10% isn’t too exciting for a sale + the time spent on the ****ter grinding 1000 hops

Tips if someone actually wants to play the hopping game:
Per day you get 2 free plays + maximum of 20 extra for checking out stores. I recommend saving up extra plays so that you can warm up. Often you lose on the first or second hop just because you got to get a feel for it. If you then have to look at 4 stores before you can play again it’ll set you back. 
I got the ‘mystery prize’ for collecting all 22 boxes. The prize was 777 coins. I wasn’t expecting anything so that’s not bad I guess.

I’ll report back when using the coupons if they are actually good. Idk with AliExpress, I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> At this rate he's going, he won't be around long enough to pay the bill....


Isn’t that standard practise though, make lots of promises with a deadline/completion date well after you’re long gone?

…sorry, back to watches…


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

AlreadyLost said:


> View attachment 16257571
> 
> 
> It's not clear in the picture, but this is the new blue dial. The finishing on this watch is superb, it's very close to zaratsu polishing. I don't think there is a watch with this level of finishing under $1k. Gary from ILW suggests that this was conceptualized as an exhibition piece from SM to show-off what they're capable of. I hope that this level of finishing can be found in future SM models, particularly their original designs.


JOMW says 180g though. I don't wear my Heimdallr Kanagawa at 163g much Best of Ali-Xpress?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

AlreadyLost said:


> View attachment 16257571
> 
> 
> It's not clear in the picture, but this is the new blue dial. The finishing on this watch is superb, it's very close to zaratsu polishing. I don't think there is a watch with this level of finishing under $1k. Gary from ILW suggests that this was conceptualized as an exhibition piece from SM to show-off what they're capable of. I hope that this level of finishing can be found in future SM models, particularly their original designs.


Would you be able to post a few more photos, including on wrist? I am really interested in this watch, but know that it is quite large. I am also really keen to see how the blue dial looks in real life (I already have way too many black dial watches). Thanks!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

The 5 USD off from 10 USD purchases are really good for a strap...if you have the time to play 
Most probably all of us make more money during the same time if we were actually working than the discounts we get.
But it's all for the fun...


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Picked up the Lacz Denton homage to the Mido Ocean Star gmt in the 11/11 sale, and has just arrived. Managed to get it for around £45 + tax and is pretty good for the price, was looking for a cheapish beater/travel watch and this fits the bill well.

The case really is 40mm rather than the original at 44mm which is good news, and is 12.9mm thick. Crystal is tested as sapphire. Bezel is, strangely, bidirectional but fine. Bracelet is good except for the clasp which is pretty bad - looks like it should have a fliplock type adjustment but mine did not adjust at all (did not flip and could not access the springbar to adjust) so have replaced with another clasp.









54.99US $ 80% OFF|Lacz Denton 40mm Gmt Automatic Watch For Men Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Sapphire Glass Stainless Steel Business Relogio - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> Picked up the Lacz Denton homage to the Mido Ocean Star gmt in the 11/11 sale, and has just arrived. Managed to get it for around £45 + tax and is pretty good for the price, was looking for a cheapish beater/travel watch and this fits the bill well.
> 
> The case really is 40mm rather than the original at 44mm which is good news, and is 12.9mm thick. Crystal is tested as sapphire. Bezel is, strangely, bidirectional but fine. Bracelet is good except for the clasp which is pretty bad - looks like it should have a fliplock type adjustment but mine did not adjust at all (did not flip and could not access the springbar to adjust) so have replaced with another clasp.
> 
> ...


DG5833GMT - does the GMT hand move when you hack the movement? My and my wife's DG3814 move 1-1.5s forward when hacked, we have to account for it when setting our GMT hand (e.g. if I want to set the GMT hand at 12:00 I set it to ~11:42 then hack it)


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

john_marston said:


> $436 for tax on tea


Aye. That's some Sons of Liberty -type provocation, in my book.

In other news, I'm trying to limit my watch purchases to one per year since I'm just a lowly grad student and already have five great watches including this year's pickup, a custom dial SN021-G ... but golly, the gray dialed Seestern 62mas or bronze San Martin 62mas are both really appealing.


----------



## clwnbaby (Jun 21, 2019)

I am really tempted to get this one, haven't seen any reviews on it, though.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

AlreadyLost said:


> View attachment 16257571
> 
> 
> It's not clear in the picture, but this is the new blue dial. The finishing on this watch is superb, it's very close to zaratsu polishing. I don't think there is a watch with this level of finishing under $1k. Gary from ILW suggests that this was conceptualized as an exhibition piece from SM to show-off what they're capable of. I hope that this level of finishing can be found in future SM models, particularly their original designs.


Can you post up some pictures in sunlight?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Trev_L said:


> Picked up the Lacz Denton homage to the Mido Ocean Star gmt in the 11/11 sale, and has just arrived. Managed to get it for around £45 + tax and is pretty good for the price, was looking for a cheapish beater/travel watch and this fits the bill well.
> 
> The case really is 40mm rather than the original at 44mm which is good news, and is 12.9mm thick. Crystal is tested as sapphire. Bezel is, strangely, bidirectional but fine. Bracelet is good except for the clasp which is pretty bad - looks like it should have a fliplock type adjustment but mine did not adjust at all (did not flip and could not access the springbar to adjust) so have replaced with another clasp.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for your inputs. 
what is the "real" LtoL, endlinks are included, pls?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Any coupons available like on 11.11?
I don't see too many good deals, will only buy a coupleof straps from Juelong and a bezel insert.
Qimei doesn't offer such good prices this time for their Benrus homage...


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

cuica said:


> Any coupons available like on 11.11?
> I don't see too many good deals, will only buy a coupleof straps from Juelong and a bezel insert.
> Qimei doesn't offer such good prices this time for their Benrus homage...


Don't know if this helps, but I used the 11/11 coupons from here. Happy hunting.








Off Aliexpress Cyber Week Deals 2023


The best Cyber Week deals are already here, with the best coupons and promo codes from AliExpress. Shop early for extra savings, and find the perfect gift for everyone on your list.




www.latimes.com


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Try these coupons


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

column said:


> Try these coupons


thank you, it works. as above, use capitals!


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

percysmith said:


> DG5833GMT - does the GMT hand move when you hack the movement? My and my wife's DG3814 move 1-1.5s forward when hacked, we have to account for it when setting our GMT hand (e.g. if I want to set the GMT hand at 12:00 I set it to ~11:42 then hack it)


No, but the minute hand seems to jump around a bit when you hack. Seems to set a little easier than a DG3814 but still have to push the crown back in carefully.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

frogles said:


> thanks a lot for your inputs.
> what is the "real" LtoL, endlinks are included, pls?


Lug to lug is 47mm, with the protruding male endlinks included 54mm. Lugs turn down well though so wears better I think than a flatter sub style case, for me anyway. My wrist is 7 1/4"for reference.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Some of the prices are better than 11.11, i.e. the lowest I've seen this Cadisen was about just under $90, now I managed to get it for $79 with vat already paid and delivered to a local self pick up point (so that I'm sure there will be no extra taxes or customs). Also, as usual, the codes didn't work for me.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

column said:


> Try these coupons


The code worked for the order I was considering too. But I had a $15 off Ali-Ex coupon, and they don't stack; it's one or the other.

I probably won't pull the trigger now. (That light-blue Seestern Monster)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I just used these coupons from the hopping game. They work. But they don't stack so you gotta order small items individually to get max value. 

£0.77 off 0.78+
£1.54 off 3.09+
£2.32 off 4.63+

I wasn't able to redeem the £3.86 off £7.72+ coupon unfortunately. And I can't redeem more of these coupons atm (it has said 'prizes will be added tomorrow' for over a day now). I hope I can redeem some more of these coupons. Pretty handy for buying cheaper products (I'm not buying watches this time).

If I can get some more of these coupons, I'd say it was worth it. If they leave it on 'prizes added tomorrow' forever, then meh. 

I also noticed the hopping game has gotten significantly harder.. They don't want me to get these 50% off coupons


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> 1. Southern China logistic problem causing first mile problems. Yantian port (which is the equivalent of Port Botany for Shenzhen/Guangzhou/Dongguan) has been hit with an outbreak of cases Best of Ali-Xpress? . While I believe San Martin will generally ship their products by air, I can imagine other shippers are moving their goods from Yantian to Guangzhou Baiyun Airport who has the only direct flight from Southern China to Australia so backlog must be huge. San Martin can theoretically transship their goods thru where I am in Hong Kong but they have to work with SF Express or some other shipper with a HK presence which will break their budget. So they keep trying to send their goods thru Guangzhou Baiyun and maybe even their transport co's warehouse is out of space.
> 
> 2. They keep trying to send to NSW, Austria.





BundyBear said:


> Gents, I got a question not on the "best of Ali Express" but more so about the shipment. I bought a few items during the 11/11 sale (well, more like over 15 items) but some got rejected and was not sent.
> 
> I was tracking the movement and saw that the items made their way from picked up, sent to airline and then bam, returned. I was like... WTF??? What could possibly cause my purchase to be rejected? Last time I bought a Sea-gull chrono (that 1963 one) and it also got rejected as it was deemed as "cultural heritage" and it was illegal to send cultural heritage stuff out of the country.
> 
> This time, 3 of the items (watch repair stuff and bicycle wheels) got sent back and I was wondering why. At the moment, the only thing I can think of is the breakdown in political relationship between Australia and China caused this. Otherwise, no explanation... Anyone got any idea why?


My suspicions seem to be confirmed - the shipping backlog is going to get worse Bloomberg - Are you a robot? . And I thought CX's "Pilot revolt" was bad FOCUS-Locked in hotels: Hong Kong's COVID-19 rules take mental toll on Cathay pilots


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

percysmith said:


> My suspicions seem to be confirmed - the shipping backlog is going to get worse Bloomberg - Are you a robot? . And I thought CX's "Pilot revolt" was bad FOCUS-Locked in hotels: Hong Kong's COVID-19 rules take mental toll on Cathay pilots


That's bad for international trade. 😩


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Just under £30 inc taxes & delivered in 10 days, I had been looking at this watch for a while & decided to make it my last AliEx purchase, it's very nice, brushed steel, seagull movement, decent strap.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Source: The Graphic Truth: This day dwarfs Black Friday


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

crAss said:


> View attachment 16261028
> 
> Source: The Graphic Truth: This day dwarfs Black Friday


China has roughly 4.25 X as many people as the US. So this isn't terribly surprising.


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

My Merkur 304 finally arrived. Bought it for an early bird price of $ 69 back in May. The case is the same as for the Merkur WuXi homage. Bigger crown than on the WuXi, which is good.

Yes, the hand for the small seconds is an almost black dark dark greenish stump that disappears on a black dial. Some will argue the hour and minute hand are too slim. Still love the watch.
Lume doesn't last long, can' read the time at 4 o'clock in the night like i can do it on my similar priced steeldives. Bit disappointed with that.
Movement is a modified Chinese Standard movement.
Shipped to Germany, labelled as a value of $20. Nobody bothered me with customs and import tax.

Sorry for ****ty photos, i am very busy these days and sun sets so early on this
latitude.




























NEW MERKUR Made China 304 Pilot Watch Mechanical Mens Sub second Hand Watch retro oil yellow luminous handwind


NEW MERKUR Made China 304 Pilot Watch Mechanical Mens Sub second Hand Watch retro oil yellow luminous handwind



www.merkurwatch.com





Would buy from Merkur again.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

spacecat said:


> My Merkur 304 finally arrived. Bought it for an early bird price of $ 69 back in May. The case is the same as for the Merkur WuXi homage. Bigger crown than on the WuXi, which is good.
> 
> Yes, the hand for the small seconds is an almost black dark dark greenish stump that disappears on a black dial. Some will argue the hour and minute hand are too slim. Still love the watch.
> Lume doesn't last long, can' read the time at 4 o'clock in the night like i can do it on my similar priced steeldives. Bit disappointed with that.
> ...


Looks good for $69. What's the movement software you use?


----------



## spacecat (Nov 29, 2018)

its the Watch Accuracy Meter. An app for androids from the google playstore.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Has anyone already bought this Sea-Gull 5130?

I find the green variant especially interesting. It looks only 11.5mm thick and the caseback looks nice too









396.0US $ |Autentico orologio pilota gabbiano per uomo 2020 cinturino in pelle orologio meccanico automatico da uomo serie 5130 a carica automatica|Orologi sportivi| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




it.aliexpress.com















View attachment 16262052


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi.
Do You have personal experience with *I&W* [ GRMONTRE ] ?

Visually on renders looks interesting
Model Number: *618G-1* : 109.85US $ 52% OFF|Switzerland I&W 2021 Autumn New Products Release Men's Automatic Luxury Mechanical Watch Sapphire Waterproof Men's Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Just arrived from the 11:11 sale . Had it in blue & loved it but a friend bought it from me soooo why not the green. Only gripe was a few push pins from hell. Otherwise A plus thus far. 





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Damn the stupid customs office fu*kers. They just screwed me again today, and perhaps worse than ever before. I cannot believe it. I bought some oolong and pu er tea in the 11/11 sale, and the customs office has just contacted me today claiming that the electonic declaration shows that the tea was US$1,643 and the postage was US$102,08.
> ...
> Anyway, the stupid Czech Customs office has said I have to pay US$436.25 in sales tax and import duty.


Just over a week ago, I got really annoyed and ranted that the customs office wanted to charge me US$436.25 in sales tax and import duty for a few bags of tea. I didn't get my tea, and I refused to pay the sales tax and import duty. I wrote to AliExpress to complain, and got a reply that it was actually the fault of the seller who had messed up details of the order, and not the customs office.

Anyway, a few days ago I asked for a refund from the guilty seller, and thought that would be the end of it. Yesterday, he replied "Don't worry. I have sent your tea again". So, no refund, and the whole cycle will begin again. At this point, I am actually crying with laughter.

Despite having coupons, I didn't buy any watch related stuff (or anything at all) in the black friday sale. The system has beaten me down, and the hassle has put me off making more purchases. I expect the feeling will wear off, and I will be buying watch stuff again at some point. For now, though, I will just admire other people's purchases.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

spacecat said:


> its the Watch Accuracy Meter. An app for androids from the google playstore.


I keep thinking about buying a timegrapher, but now you have made me wonder about getting that app instead. Do you know how accurate the app is compared to a timegrapher?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Just over a week ago, I got really annoyed and ranted that the customs office wanted to charge me US$436.25 in sales tax and import duty for a few bags of tea. I didn't get my tea, and I refused to pay the sales tax and import duty. I wrote to AliExpress to complain, and got a reply that it was actually the fault of the seller who had messed up details of the order, and not the customs office.
> 
> Anyway, a few days ago I asked for a refund from the guilty seller, and thought that would be the end of it. Yesterday, he replied "Don't worry. I have sent your tea again". So, no refund, and the whole cycle will begin again. At this point, I am actually crying with laughter.
> 
> Despite having coupons, I didn't buy any watch related stuff (or anything at all) in the black friday sale. The system has beaten me down, and the hassle has put me off making more purchases. I expect the feeling will wear off, and I will be buying watch stuff again at some point. For now, though, I will just admire other people's purchases.


The universe is telling you in all possible ways to stop using Ali... Maybe you ought to take notice and act accordingly 

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I keep thinking about buying a timegrapher, but now you have made me wonder about getting that app instead. Do you know how accurate the app is compared to a timegrapher?


I bought a timegrapher, used it to regulate a few watches, and now it usually just sits around not doing a lot. But I still like having it around just in case. It's nice to get an accurate reading with beat error from it.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I bought a timegrapher, used it to regulate a few watches, and now it usually just sits around not doing a lot. But I still like having it around just in case. It's nice to get an accurate reading with beat error from it.


That's the only reason I haven't bought one yet. I would feel guilty having it just sitting around, so would probably be using it just for the sake of it, then getting obsessed that some watch is showing worse performance than a week earlier.


----------



## billa84 (Feb 8, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The ST1701 is fairly reliable, being derived from the Sea-Gull ST16 series. I have a watch with the ST1701, and another with the ST1700A (hand wind). My ST1701 ran fast, because it got magnetized. Easily fixed. Keep in mind that almost no AliExpress watch movements are regulated, so many of these variances can be eliminated.


They have quart movement too - Seiko VD78 Quartz Movement.








99.0US $ 50% OFF|Baltany Watch Small Seconds Vintage Watch Men Quartz Sapphire 100m Bubble Mirror Army Dirty Dozen Military Wristwatches - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I keep thinking about buying a timegrapher, but now you have made me wonder about getting that app instead. Do you know how accurate the app is compared to a timegrapher?


App/phone can have some trouble picking up very quiet watches, but is otherwise solid.
The fix for quiet watches is to take the case lid off. Since one usually uses timegrapher to regulate in the first place, this isn't much of a problem.

The case of my SNKP27 has some truly magical noise-cancelling properties and its reading won't be picked up without some dancing around.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I see that the DOXA clone has become hugely popular in these ghettos.

How come the PUCK (Halios clone) never took off the same way, I wonder?


















698.0US $ |STEELDIVE SD1976 46MM Black Dial Super Blue Luminous Japan NH35 Automatic Winding Movement 1000M Waterproof Men's Diving Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Just over a week ago, I got really annoyed and ranted that the customs office wanted to charge me US$436.25 in sales tax and import duty for a few bags of tea. I didn't get my tea, and I refused to pay the sales tax and import duty. I wrote to AliExpress to complain, and got a reply that it was actually the fault of the seller who had messed up details of the order, and not the customs office.
> 
> Anyway, a few days ago I asked for a refund from the guilty seller, and thought that would be the end of it. Yesterday, he replied "Don't worry. I have sent your tea again". So, no refund, and the whole cycle will begin again. At this point, I am actually crying with laughter.
> 
> Despite having coupons, I didn't buy any watch related stuff (or anything at all) in the black friday sale. The system has beaten me down, and the hassle has put me off making more purchases. I expect the feeling will wear off, and I will be buying watch stuff again at some point. For now, though, I will just admire other people's purchases.


Do not expect to receive something. Its just that time goes by and you can not dispute anymore. I made this expirience twice.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Double post


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

crAss said:


> The universe is telling you in all possible ways to stop using Ali... Maybe you ought to take notice and act accordingly
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


or to stop drinking tea.......


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

One might ask... Why you're buying tee from Ali? Is it a Special asian blend or something?

Anyways: your custom system is f***** beyond comprehension. Over here you have the ability to show what you actually paid. That a few bags of tea aren't worth over $1000 should be clear as day...


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I see that the DOXA clone has become hugely popular in these ghettos.
> 
> How come the PUCK (Halios clone) never took off the same way, I wonder?
> 
> ...


The Doxa homage is really nicer compare to this.


----------



## alec_kojro (Feb 1, 2021)

Seestern are selling to seprate 62mas on their page, one is v2 and one is the old one? are they still selling the 
V1 (not centered date?)
Anybody bought the V2 and can confirm it has no problems?


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Trev_L said:


> Picked up the Lacz Denton homage to the Mido Ocean Star gmt in the 11/11 sale, and has just arrived. Managed to get it for around £45 + tax and is pretty good for the price, was looking for a cheapish beater/travel watch and this fits the bill well.
> 
> The case really is 40mm rather than the original at 44mm which is good news, and is 12.9mm thick. Crystal is tested as sapphire. Bezel is, strangely, bidirectional but fine. Bracelet is good except for the clasp which is pretty bad - looks like it should have a fliplock type adjustment but mine did not adjust at all (did not flip and could not access the springbar to adjust) so have replaced with another clasp.
> 
> ...


40mm will be great! Like the Mido but couldnt get passed 44mm size.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I see that the DOXA clone has become hugely popular in these ghettos.
> 
> How come the PUCK (Halios clone) never took off the same way, I wonder?
> 
> ...


For me that one always looked way too chonky, like it would sit awkwardly in the wrist.

My Seestern Doxa homage has come in and I love it. It sits well on the wrist and the BOR bracelet is fantastic. For me, this is a much better option than the Tactical Frog v1 that I had and I don't regret selling it off. 

I'll try post up a pic if I can get a decent photo.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> For me that one always looked way too chonky, like it would sit awkwardly in the wrist.
> 
> My Seestern Doxa homage... post a pic


It might, but The Halios puck was so popular - sold out - so it seemed like people would jump on it as well.

Ya, do that.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

The shade of orange changes depending on how the light hits it. It almost has a kind of flat metallic look.

I also prefer the indices on the Seestern. While the indices were applied and raised on the Frog, they didn't have the same contrasty look and as a result didn't quite evoke the Doxa feel for me.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


>


Is the bezel made of 2 rings? Both unidirectional? (Counter clockwise?)
How's the alignment?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Is the bezel made of 2 rings? Both unidirectional? (Counter clockwise?)
> How's the alignment?


It looks like 2 rings but moves as 1. Alignment is good but not perfect - probably about a third of a click off. I.e. looks good but if you really stare at it critically you eventually conclude it's a bit off. I can live with it but the really OCD might not be able to.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> *It looks like 2 rings but moves as 1.*


I asked bcz, I saw a photo of a Tactical Frog v2, with the 2 bezel rings off set, which indicated that they were able to move independently.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

The bezels are off because the outside bezel is misaligned and the inside bezel is fixed.

With the V2 Starfish they move as one unit like the Doxa.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

....























Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> Just over a week ago, I got really annoyed and ranted that the customs office wanted to charge me US$436.25 in sales tax and import duty for a few bags of tea. I didn't get my tea, and I refused to pay the sales tax and import duty. I wrote to AliExpress to complain, and got a reply that it was actually the fault of the seller who had messed up details of the order, and not the customs office.
> 
> Anyway, a few days ago I asked for a refund from the guilty seller, and thought that would be the end of it. Yesterday, he replied "Don't worry. I have sent your tea again". So, no refund, and the whole cycle will begin again. At this point, I am actually crying with laughter.
> 
> Despite having coupons, I didn't buy any watch related stuff (or anything at all) in the black friday sale. The system has beaten me down, and the hassle has put me off making more purchases. I expect the feeling will wear off, and I will be buying watch stuff again at some point. For now, though, I will just admire other people's purchases.


Exactly how much tea did you attempt to purchase hmmm & we are speaking of the same " taste like dirt " tea correct ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

If anyone's looking for a 16mm bracelet clasp this is now available in 16mm as well: US $6.39 6%OFF | High quality 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Fold Safety Clasp buckle Deployment Clasp








6.39US $ 6% OFF|High Quality 16mm 18mm 20mm 22mm Fold Safety Clasp Buckle Deployment Clasp - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Anyone saw the new turtle from steeldive? I think it hit all right on the spot. Just wish they can make it smaller at 42mm but the turtle shape still makes a 45mm size wearable. A combo mix of features from MM300, captain Willard to new Seiko turtle.









129.48US $ 74% OFF|Week Display Watch! STEELDIVE 45mm Case New Arrival 20ATM Super Luminous NH36 Automatic Mens Dive Watches SD1972|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## 16610LV (Dec 11, 2018)

@marruciic said:


> Hi.
> Do You have personal experience with *I&W* [ GRMONTRE ] ?
> 
> Visually on renders looks interesting
> Model Number: *618G-1* : 109.85US $ 52% OFF|Switzerland I&W 2021 Autumn New Products Release Men's Automatic Luxury Mechanical Watch Sapphire Waterproof Men's Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


They have a special one for people named `Gary`


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

found this one while window shopping...









593.34US $ |Mens Pro Frogman Scuba Watches Waterproof Automatic Mechanical Pilot Watch Pt5000 Movement Micro Rotor Watch Navy Military Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

TatsNGuns said:


> Exactly how much tea did you attempt to purchase hmmm & we are speaking of the same " taste like dirt " tea correct ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


A total of 3.75 kg: puer, tieguanyin, bilouchun.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Trev_L said:


> No, but the minute hand seems to jump around a bit when you hack. Seems to set a little easier than a DG3814 but still have to push the crown back in carefully.


To add to Trev_L's comments on his Lacz Denton Mido Ocean Star homage:
- I also bought mine as an inexpensive, novel, worry-free watch that's also useful, w/ 2nd time zone AND timer bezel at the same time (a rarity), as well as nice spec such as sapphire, ceramic, etc.

I took a shower and a bath with it, and it shows no sign of ingress. I know at least one forum member was concerned about lack of screw down crown, but this initial test run gives me confidence that it will be sufficiently water resistant for my needs.
Same as Trev_L experienced, my GMT hand does not jump around, but my minute hand does jump a bit when hacking/setting. Fortunately, I have found that this can be managed easily and reliably enough by being mindful to hold the crown steadily when pushing it back in.
I also was surprised to find a bi-directional bezel. I know it doesn't give the watch diver bona fides, but in this case, I actually find it refreshing and useful.
The date window is very small, and for older eyes, might be useless.
Lume is weak.
Again, the crown does not screw down. There are tradeoffs here, as you sacrifice some security for some convenience when winding.
I agree that the clasp on this watch is a joke; it's fairly long, but doesn't seem to be able to microadjust. It's also hard to operate. As I don't like male endlinks anyway, I decided to put the watch on a rubber strap, and effectively ditch the bracelet. Not a biggie for me.
The dimensions are very nice. The watch wears comfortably. The mid-size specs were a big attraction for me, that came through in real life.
The movement/rotor is much quieter than I was expecting. Much quieter than my Parnis GMT, for example.
OVERALL: After a day on the wrist, I am pleased with the purchase for the $56 USD that I paid, and would also be pleased had I paid $20 or $30 more for it. It provides outsize value and utility, and great specs. Of course, it isn't anywhere near, say, San Martin in build quality. I would deem it a step ahead of Parnis, and maybe 2.5 steps behind San Martin. One wouldn't "take pride" in this watch, though one could certainly have fun wearing it, and get plenty of use out of it. I'm satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Triton9 said:


> Anyone saw the new turtle from steeldive? I think it hit all right on the spot. Just wish they can make it smaller at 42mm but the turtle shape still makes a 45mm size wearable. A combo mix of features from MM300, captain Willard to new Seiko turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just about to post that one! Might be tempted to pick one up.

Also came across this, not sure if it's been posted already - Heimdallr titanium turtle. Some nice colour options and bonus of being titanium too.

￡135.60 68%OFF | Heimdallr Titanium Abalone Diver Watch Automatic Vinatge Mechanical NH36A Sapphire Crystal Rubber Wristband Ceramic Bezel Lume


https://a.aliexpress.com/_msgSol8


----------



## EngineerHack (Jan 18, 2017)

once I had the Ali Sharkey but the piece died on me pretty fast


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't want or need any more ali watches, but I feel a bit guilty having all these coupons and coins and not taking advantage of the good deals


----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

This PD-1690 came in yesterday. Ordered on 11.11 so sixteen days wasn't too shabby. My only complaint was the bracelet. The screws for removing links were less than optimal. The heads were already stripped and the provided "tool" was too soft to be used. It felt light and cheap anyway. I didn't have a better colored strap in 20mm so it's on this for now. Also surprised me that it had such a substantial screw down crown.

It hacks, so looks like I got another NH movement. Pictures on my 8 inch wrist. i almost wish it was a bit smaller.























Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Direct from Seestern V2 300T $165 no tax or shipping to USA using Blackfriday code.



https://seesternwatches.com/shop/ols/products/blue-doxa-homage


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

My Seestern V2 got in a couple of days ago so here's my short review:

Pros:

Nice design, looks better than the Frog imo (no credit to Seestern here)
Feels solid and weighty on the wrist which I prefer
Bezel, indices, hands, and date wheel all line up perfectly
Case is nicely finished, basically comparable to my other AliX pieces in the price range so good value for money. Also has drilled lug holes if that's important for you
Screw down crown is nice and smooth going in and out
Cool caseback design with what I imagine to be a starfish fighting the Great Wave. Or maybe being tossed about by it. Neat either way

Mehs:

Bracelet rattles a bit. This is my first beads of rice bracelet so maybe that's just the way it is but I don't really like it. Bracelet is also pin style rather than screw adjustment. It came with the tool to take the pins in and out but it bent pretty easily when I tried to adjust it.
Clasp is just okay, 4 holes for microadjustment and their logo is etched which isnice. However the clasp is a bit thin and its sticky to open and close. Just not a good experience using it. I've had better around this price range.
Lume is good except for the hour hand. There's just not enough material on there for it to last. Maybe it's the same way on the Doxa but I found it difficult to tell the hour compared to my San Martin vintage diver or my BB58. The lumed date wheel is also not that useful imo, but it's kind of fun when coming in to a dark room from outside.

Cons:

Probably has the worst bezel action of any of my divers. It is the easiest to turn out of all of them and sounds the cheapest. Also has the most backplay. The bezel must be slightly too big or something as it can physically translate on the watch which none of my other divers do.
Watch is running a minute slow per day. Not completely their fault and I will probably regulate it myself but it's clear that they don't do much QC w.r.t timing.

The San Martin was around this price for 11.11 and that's still my preference but if you're looking for something different (but still a diver) this is fine for the price. I'd just toss the bracelet and wear it on a nato. The bezel isn't great but it's not so terrible that you can't enjoy the rest of the watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

From the 11/11 sale.

No watches for me this time round but I purchased some watch making tools to complete my tool collection. Slight bitter shopping experience for me was that the seller forgot to pack in oil bottles and later AX claimed that as the package was delivered, I did not qualify for a refund on those oil bottles. Took a bit of to and fro before they agreed to refund me for those oil bottles.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Also from the 11/11 sale. This arrived separately but was completely crushed. LOL.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

BundyBear said:


> From the 11/11 sale.
> 
> No watches for me this time round but I purchased some watch making tools to complete my tool collection. Slight bitter shopping experience for me was that the seller forgot to pack in oil bottles and later AX claimed that as the package was delivered, I did not qualify for a refund on those oil bottles. Took a bit of to and fro before they agreed to refund me for those oil bottles.
> 
> View attachment 16266562


How did you manage to to and fro with AliExpress after they decided you didn't deserve compo for the oil bottles? Asking as lots of people seem to have no avenue for appeal after their initial claim has been denied. Would be great to know if there are alternate means.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Sturmovik said:


> Cons:
> 
> Probably has the worst bezel action of any of my divers. It is the easiest to turn out of all of them and sounds the cheapest. Also has the most backplay. The bezel must be slightly too big or something as it can physically translate on the watch which none of my other divers do.


Same here. Not as much backplay but the action feels pretty cheap, "dry" if that makes sense, there is no clear clickiness to it. It does line up though.

Also, the date wheel on my (V2) unit is still crooked.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Price reduced to $179 for a micro rotor (Hangzhou 5000A movement) Lobinni. You have to "follow" the store first and collect the coupons. Even less if you don't have to pay the vat. Four color variants available.

US $247.84 69%OFF | Lobinni Hangzhou 5000A Micro-Rotor Movement Men Automatic Watches Menchical Male Ultra-Thin Mens Wristwatch Business 1888
201.5US $ 69% OFF|Lobinni Hangzhou 5000A Micro Rotor Movement Men Automatic Watches Menchical Male Ultra Thin Mens Wristwatch Business 1888|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I see that the DOXA clone has become hugely popular in these ghettos.
> 
> How come the PUCK (Halios clone) never took off the same way, I wonder?
> 
> ...


Just a FYI in case you are thinking about it, sterile versions cost around $140:

146.85US $ 67% OFF|Addiesdive Watch Japan NH35 Stainless Steel Watches 1000m Diver Watch Automatic Sapphire Crystal Mechanical wristwatch dive Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress



Chronopolis said:


> Is the bezel made of 2 rings? Both unidirectional? (Counter clockwise?)
> How's the alignment?


In the V2 it looks like 1 ring with a black painted engraving that makes it look like 2 rings. The alignment is spot on.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> How did you manage to to and fro with AliExpress after they decided you didn't deserve compo for the oil bottles? Asking as lots of people seem to have no avenue for appeal after their initial claim has been denied. Would be great to know if there are alternate means.


Not sure about your interface but I could reject the offer and resubmit new evidence. That’s what I did twice. First time it was rejected because they said I received the parcel - which I did. But I explained that there’s no oil bottles in the package!!! So they offered me an amount less than what I paid for it which is what the seller must have told them. I pushed for a higher amount which was oil + tax + shipping. Got it in the end. 

This was the first time I am disputing a sale. Next time, I will do a screenshot of my webpage.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

SeizeTheMeans said:


> This PD-1690 came in yesterday. Ordered on 11.11 so sixteen days wasn't too shabby. My only complaint was the bracelet. The screws for removing links were less than optimal. The heads were already stripped and the provided "tool" was too soft to be used. It felt light and cheap anyway. I didn't have a better colored strap in 20mm so it's on this for now. Also surprised me that it had such a substantial screw down crown.
> 
> It hacks, so looks like I got another NH movement. Pictures on my 8 inch wrist. i almost wish it was a bit smaller.
> 
> ...


This looks good on a strap! 

I'm tempted by this one. Despite not being keen on playing the PD QC slot machine. 

How's the lume on your hands? They said they only had a bad batch of 40 watches with poor hands lume, but so far I've yet to see one of these with good lume...
Indices alignment is another thing I'm weary of. That'd drive me nuts if crooked. 



BundyBear said:


> From the 11/11 sale.
> 
> No watches for me this time round but I purchased some watch making tools to complete my tool collection. Slight bitter shopping experience for me was that the seller forgot to pack in oil bottles and later AX claimed that as the package was delivered, I did not qualify for a refund on those oil bottles. Took a bit of to and fro before they agreed to refund me for those oil bottles.
> 
> View attachment 16266562


How are those tools? I've been buying some Ali tools recently too. Purchased a screwdriver set this Black Friday along with some other things

I was about to order that parts tray too! A shame yours was cracked... But at the very least you can still use it? Hopefully get a partial discount.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Just arrived; a couple of cheap purchases in the 11/11 sale...









A couple of slightly pricier items should hopefully arrive later this week.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

I don't think this has been posted yet:

AU $127.08 70%OFF | Steeldive Pilot Watch Men 36MM Quartz Movement Sapphire Crystal 316L Stainless Steel 20Bar 200M Diving Reloj Militar Wristwatch








89.4US $ 70% OFF|Steeldive 39mm Pilot Watch Men Vh31 Quartz Sapphire Crystal 200m Dive Top Brand Vintage Military Watch Alarm Clock Reloj Hombre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Seems nice specs and decent price if you are after quartz, small, and dig the style.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

john_marston said:


> How are those tools? I've been buying some Ali tools recently too. Purchased a screwdriver set this Black Friday along with some other things
> 
> I was about to order that parts tray too! A shame yours was cracked... But at the very least you can still use it? Hopefully get a partial discount.


I think the tools are useable and for all intents and purposes, does what it is supposed to do. They’re not Bergeon, so I wasn’t expecting Bergeon quality. For sure it’s better than those free screwdrivers that come with watches or watch straps.

My issue I had with them was the T-cut screwdrivers (the three individual ones in the plastic sleeve). It was advertised as screwdrivers for Rolex bracelet sizing but the tip was short and does not sit all the way into the screw head making it risky as it might slip. I think those T-cut screwdrivers are actually more for watch movements.

As for parts tray, I got a full refund on it. Yes, the tray can be still used but the cover is a goner. LOL.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

manzonium said:


> I don't think this has been posted yet:
> 
> AU $127.08 70%OFF | Steeldive Pilot Watch Men 36MM Quartz Movement Sapphire Crystal 316L Stainless Steel 20Bar 200M Diving Reloj Militar Wristwatch
> 
> ...


Very nice. Any idea which quartz module they're using?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

tresconik said:


> Very nice. Any idea which quartz module they're using?


VH31..." Sweep" quartz. No date complication, 2 year battery.

Solid movement, 4 ticks per second


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Matics 37mm explorer black bay thing arrived today. Beautiful thing for $120-ish


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Matics 37mm explorer black bay thing arrived today. Beautiful thing for $120-ish


What do you think of the lume in terms of how long it lasts?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Matics 37mm explorer black bay thing arrived today. Beautiful thing for $120-ish


Bracelet looks pretty tight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

Pleased with my 11.11 purchases but... everyone of my 3 aliexpress watches I've purchases have had minor quality control issues.

Pagani Design Sub 43mm : Hands misaligned. Blue version of dial is awful, doesn't match bezel and is closer to purple in colour than blue. Realigned the hands myself and decided to mod the dial to black to get rid of the purple dial.

Steeldive SD1970: Best of the bunch and personally one of my favourite watches. Hands ever so slightly misaligned by a few minutes. Minor enough, I'll probably leave as is for now.

Addiesdive Sterile Pilot : Dust inside on dial. Hour hand edges are polished, this was visibly dirty and showed in the reflection of light. Opened and cleaned the dial and hour hand myself.

Luckily I've been able to rectify this issues myself but could see this being annoying for someone not hands on or who doesn't have watch tools. Funnily enough despite these QC issues, every NH35 watch I've got runs between 0-10+spd, at least the QC is good on the regulation of the movement. If they're regulating it all. It's not all whinging though Aliexpress offers decent movements and watches for a very affordable prices.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

tresconik said:


> What do you think of the lume in terms of how long it lasts?


I did my very scientific experiment last night..i torched up my watch box before bed...when I woke in the middle of the night (kids) at 4am, with my eyes adjusted to the dark, I could still read the time. Same thing as 6:15 this morning. Lume seems to be on par with my Addiesdive Willard and Escapement Time SKX, which are my top watches. Lume is excellent IMO>



Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Bracelet looks pretty tight


it's not...just my fat wrists. I do keep my bracelets pretty snug, though. I hate when the watch head wobbles on my wrist.


----------



## Mimo320 (Nov 13, 2020)

Hi guys. Is there any explorer homage 3-6-9 with PT5000 ? I like that matic look, it is just a pitty that dark dials dont have applied indexes which I like... (San martins over 300€ is too much)


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Triton9 said:


> Anyone saw the new turtle from steeldive? I think it hit all right on the spot. Just wish they can make it smaller at 42mm but the turtle shape still makes a 45mm size wearable. A combo mix of features from MM300, captain Willard to new Seiko turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm digging this look and size. Love to read some feedback from anyone who picked it up. Seems it's not available (yet) at WatchDives. Thanks for posting.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Mimo320 said:


> Hi guys. Is there any explorer homage 3-6-9 with PT5000 ? I like that matic look, it is just a pitty that dark dials dont have applied indexes which I like... (San martins over 300€ is too much)
> View attachment 16268690
> View attachment 16268689
> 
> View attachment 16268688


I review a Benyar Milgauss, maybe it help you:


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

SeeStern Monster hommage....

Pictures don't even express the beauuty of dial

Sapphire
316L SS
Seiko NH36
Japan made lume, lumed day/date
Milled clasp
Band sizing tool added


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

bugi said:


> SeeStern Monster hommage....
> 
> Pictures don't even express the beauuty of dial
> 
> ...


Fantastic. I have that exact watch in that exact dial colour waiting for me at the post office for collection. You photos have really made me very keen to go there and get it.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Mimo320 said:


> Hi guys. Is there any explorer homage 3-6-9 with PT5000 ? I like that matic look, it is just a pitty that dark dials dont have applied indexes which I like... (San martins over 300€ is too much)
> View attachment 16268690
> View attachment 16268689
> 
> View attachment 16268688


No idea of the quality, but it appears that Bliger sell one....73.5US $ 30% OFF|BLIGER Japan NH35A Explore Lume 36mm/39mm Mechanical Men Watch Slide Glide Lock PT5000 Movement Orange Dial Polish Bezel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress









Seems as though it has both applied indexes and can be had with a PT5000 (in the 36mm version) for $115 US. Yes, count me skeptical (the applied indexes look awfully thin to me, but they show up better in the other colors), but perhaps it's been reviewed already in this forum.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Parnis 40mm Explorer II homage.
didn't realize it is 20+ minutes long...so use those timestamps....lol


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

So WR_watches posted pics in their Instagram story feed of the 6015 preorders getting boxed up. Hopefully they’ll ship in the next day or two!


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

another_shawn said:


> So WR_watches posted pics in their Instagram story feed of the 6015 preorders getting boxed up. Hopefully they’ll ship in the next day or two!


Good to see it's still going ahead. They initially posed that shipping would start around mid-November, so I was getting a bit restless when November came and went without much news. But seems it's back on track now.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

These guys arrived today along with my pound of spring bars ... the one for my 16 year old son who does a lot of strap changes and conditioning of straps so I have been stepping up his watches... technically for xmas but gave it to him tonight ... life is short.

































































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

bugi said:


> SeeStern Monster hommage....
> 
> Pictures don't even express the beauuty of dial
> 
> ...


Lumed day date is a spectacular touch.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

bugi said:


> SeeStern Monster hommage....
> 
> Pictures don't even express the beauuty of dial
> 
> ...


Looks gorgeous. Love the color. Am I correct that the shroud corners are sharp? On my Heimdallr Monster homage, at least, my finger and thumb run against the Heimdallr's sharp shroud corners most of the times that I turn the bezel. I'm hoping to hear that's not the case with the Seestern (though your pics have me feeling doubtful).


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not sure if anybody has posted this here yet, but I saw this on Reddit. I would be very unhappy to receive a watch from San Martin with this logo. Even a few seconds of QC would have spotted the problem.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

ohhenry1 said:


> Looks gorgeous. Love the color. Am I correct that the shroud corners are sharp? On my Heimdallr Monster homage, at least, my finger and thumb run against the Heimdallr's sharp shroud corners most of the times that I turn the bezel. I'm hoping to hear that's not the case with the Seestern (though your pics have me feeling doubtful).


Hey! Yes the "tip" of the shroud is really pretty sharp. But it is not noticeable or can not be feeled if bezel is centred. It is noticeable only during bezel turning...


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

bugi said:


> Hey! Yes the "tip" of the shroud is really pretty sharp. But it is not noticeable or can not be feeled if bezel is centred. It is noticeable only during bezel turning...


That turquoise dial is amazing.

Am I right in thinking it has a slight metallic sheen to it, or is that just the lighting? My Seestern sub 300t has a slight flat metallic sheen to it which is subtle but makes the dial react differently in different light - I love it.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

bugi said:


> SeeStern Monster hommage....
> 
> Pictures don't even express the beauuty of dial
> 
> ...


Hello ;=)
THis looks cool, thanks for the pictures !
Is this the best homage right now ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this here yet, but I saw this on Reddit. I would be very unhappy to receive a watch from San Martin with this logo. Even a few seconds of QC would have spotted the problem.
> 
> View attachment 16270464


Thanks for the heads Up  ^^


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

mrwomble said:


> That turquoise dial is amazing.
> 
> Am I right in thinking it has a slight metallic sheen to it, or is that just the lighting? My Seestern sub 300t has a slight flat metallic sheen to it which is subtle but makes the dial react differently in different light - I love it.


Yep slight metalic sheen and sunburst effect at a same time.. amazing!


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this here yet, but I saw this on Reddit. I would be very unhappy to receive a watch from San Martin with this logo. Even a few seconds of QC would have spotted the problem.
> 
> View attachment 16270464


This is a special edition. It's so people facing you can read the brand name


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

bugi said:


> SeeStern Monster hommage....
> 
> Pictures don't even express the beauuty of dial


They're finally using white lume for the indices. Now I'm tempted to pick one up.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

tresconik said:


> This is a special edition. It's so people facing you can read the brand name


hahahaha and Santa Claus lives in the South Pole


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Wohooo 
My San Martin cheapie from 11/11 has cleared Canadian customs, and is the hands of Canada Post in BC. Expected delivery is Monday. That would be a touch over 3 weeks, pretty good.


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Wohooo
> My San Martin cheapie from 11/11 has cleared Canadian customs, and is the hands of Canada Post in BC. Expected delivery is Monday. That would be a touch over 3 weeks, pretty good.


Which San Martin was cheap in Canadian dollars (which one did you get?) .......... once converted to Canadian dollars most San Martin watches still seem expensive.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this here yet, but I saw this on Reddit. I would be very unhappy to receive a watch from San Martin with this logo. Even a few seconds of QC would have spotted the problem.
> 
> View attachment 16270464


The 4th season of "Stranger Things" is coming...this is for adventurers in the Upside-down world.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> Wohooo
> My San Martin cheapie from 11/11 has cleared Canadian customs, and is the hands of Canada Post in BC. Expected delivery is Monday. That would be a touch over 3 weeks, pretty good.


I’m getting told parcels are being held up coming thru Richmond due to transportation delays (presumably due to all the damage from the recent floods). Hope your parcel gets to you as scheduled (maybe it’ll ship by air).


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Gil_F said:


> Which San Martin was cheap in Canadian dollars (which one did you get?) .......... once converted to Canadian dollars most San Martin watches still seem expensive.


During the sale I got this for 137 US








152.81US $ 41% OFF|San Martin Pilot Watch Nh35 38mm Vintage Military Enthusiasts Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Men Watches Nylon Strap 20bar Lume - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I ordered a Timegrapher 1000 during the 11:11 Sale from the Jewelry Watch Store. The tracking showed it was never shipped and stated the item was indefinitely delayed. Then less than 3 weeks later, it arrived in my mailbox via USPS from California. I'll count that as a win! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

CAN YOU FEEL IT?!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this here yet, but I saw this on Reddit. I would be very unhappy to receive a watch from San Martin with this logo. Even a few seconds of QC would have spotted the problem.
> 
> View attachment 16270464


They didn’t catch this either. 24 click bezel looks close enough to center….



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> They didn’t catch this either. 24 click bezel looks close enough to center….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you brought it to their attention? At the very least, here in WUS?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Have you brought it to their attention? At the very least, here in WUS?


I sent them a message with the pictures saying the bezel was not aligned properly. 

They responded with:

Hello, my friend, Because it is Bidirectional Bezel,Usually only 24 cells, please try to rotate the bezel many times,
It is usually aligned. 

Obviously rotating didn’t do anything. I sent a video of the bezel being rotated and basically said it’s way off. 

They agreed and said to send it back for repair. 

I asked about how long that would take, where to ship it to etc. 

They responded it will take a month or more to arrive and they would reimburse me for the shipping cost and to declare the value at $30. 

My integrity wouldn’t allow me to falsely put that so I’ve tried to initiate a return through Aliexpress for a return and full refund. I’ll see how it goes but I’m fairly disappointed to say the least and want to make people aware that it’s not very easy or quick to get something repaired. 

I understand mistakes happen, but SM seems to show off the excellent QC and cleanliness of their factory on here and other places quite a bit. For something to be that off or a logo to be upside down especially when shipping is prohibitive to complete a return for repair is not quite up to par for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Have you thought about trying to remove and reinstall the bezel insert. Can’t claim to have done it myself. But from what I have read it’s not terribly difficult. Maybe easier (and more rewarding) than sending it back.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> I sent them a message with the pictures saying the bezel was not aligned properly.
> 
> They responded with:
> 
> ...


I think you should call them out (politely) in one of their threads here on WUS. I think that kind of "public shaming" will help motivate them to improve, and possibly even help your personal cause as well. Just my two cents.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this here yet, but I saw this on Reddit. I would be very unhappy to receive a watch from San Martin with this logo. Even a few seconds of QC would have spotted the problem.
> 
> View attachment 16270464





Mr_Finer_Things said:


> They didn’t catch this either. 24 click bezel looks close enough to center….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These are laughably bad QC examples. Odd, since SM seems to do much better at the little QC issues that are so common with cheaper Chinese brands. But then this falls through the cracks?

Might as well try Mr Liao himself, see if he has a response
@sanmartinwatch


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Timbit said:


> Have you thought about trying to remove and reinstall the bezel insert. Can’t claim to have done it myself. But from what I have read it’s not terribly difficult. Maybe easier (and more rewarding) than sending it back.


I've thought about it but I'm a little worried it might crack during removal.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

Thats what has happened to many Chinese manufacturers... They start with few models, quality is top notch, prices affordable. Then they get the taste of €,£,¥,$ and they start making many new models, they slowly rise prices and lower QC... Same story over and over again. SM is well in that path


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

Are there any alternatives to San Martin of comparable quality?

Steeldive looks much cheaper but I'm not sure how much better San Martin is for the price.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> These are laughably bad QC examples. Odd, since SM seems to do much better at the little QC issues that are so common with cheaper Chinese brands. But then this falls through the cracks?
> 
> Might as well try Mr Liao himself, see if he has a response
> @sanmartinwatch


I one had an issue with a SN004G . It was DOA.
After I told them the problem, I was told it was "automatic" and I should I wind it.
I told them I am practically a watchmaker myself. COuld they offer a more useful solution?
They gave me the same answer as if I had not just told them how well I know how automatic watches work.

SIGH!!

I also needed some extra screws for the bracelet. 
It never should have been designed to use those screws on the bracelet. 
Mr Liao told me to contact CS. I did, but got the "Not in stock. Maybe someday." 











Does Mr. Liao do the QC himself?
I doubt it. 
But he needs to run a tighter ship / shop. 
People under him are gonna wreck the good reputation he worked so hard for.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> I sent them a message with the pictures saying the bezel was not aligned properly.
> They responded with:
> _*Hello, my friend, Because it is Bidirectional Bezel,Usually only 24 cells, please try to rotate the bezel many times,
> It is usually aligned.*_
> ...


Such elementary, even condescending, answers are infuriating.
I've seen my share of them from many Chinese sellers.

On the other hand, MAYBE 99.99% of their customers really are just normies who can't even find the correct wrist to hang their watch on. Some of the Amazon watch reviews force me to believe this theory.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

rideontime said:


> Are there any alternatives to San Martin of comparable quality?
> 
> Steeldive looks much cheaper but I'm not sure how much better San Martin is for the price.


To be honest I think that after many new things appeared the past 2 years the Ali / Cheap chinese manufacturers are stabilizing.
We have San Martin, supposedly trying to offer 1k swiss watches quality, which got into microbrand territory and in reality has been struggling to keep QC high and meet the microbrand expectation of its buyers.
We have steeldive like brands which are trying to decide which segment to target still. 
We have Pagani which is developing a new model every second trying to flood the market with any possible homage/clone (sometimes they are clones, sometimes they are true homages) with varying qualities.
We have Bliger like brands whose QC is hit or miss at best.
The safest choice for me is watches from Parnis/Corgeut/Debert. They have been around longer than others, essentially they have very good watches between 60 - 120 euros and most of the times you get what you expect.

The most cost-effective choice for price vs quality ratio is to be found in some of the higher end Pagani models. But this needs investigation before purchase since not all paganis are of the same quality. The two watches below I own and they are spot on so long as you get them during a sale and not spend more than 100 euros. They could easily be sold in physical shops in the EU at the 250-300 euro range.








87.99US $ 84% OFF|2022 New Pagani Design Bb58 Men's Watches Mechanical Watch For Men Luxury Automatic Watch Men Nh35 100m Waterproof Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












678.85US $ |PAGANI DESIGN Top Brand Men Mechanical Wristwatch Sapphire Glass Watch for Men 100M Waterproof Stainless Steel Automatic Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I have not purchased a San Martin yet because I do not feel safe spending so much money on a new Chinese brand. I mean the only watch I really wanted to get from them was the BB58 clone, but I am much happier with the Pagani which is a true homage and not a clone, something between a BB58 and a pelagos with original touches (the dial pattern). If I am to spend ~300 euros from China I would stick to a Seagull only. I have one already and you can feel the overall difference in comparison with the rest of the Ali watches at all price ranges...


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

I’ve said it before. I’m batting 500 with Steel Dive and their response to my concerns were Kafkaesque. I found that paying $10 more and ordering through Amazon for the same Watch resulted in a) greater peace of mind, b) less waiting, and c) a nicely QC’d piece. If the model is available through Amazon that’s how I’m ordering in the future.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> I one had an issue with a SN004G . It was DOA.
> After I told them the problem, I was told it was "automatic" and I should I wind it.
> I told them I am practically a watchmaker myself. COuld they offer a more useful solution?
> They gave me the same answer as if I had not just told them how well I know how automatic watches work.
> ...


And you’ll find many on here parroting the virtues of San Martin’s customer service, just because they have an account and sub forum here (anyone can pay and have a sub forum for their own brand).

Go read the San Martin forum, the owner asks for feedback alot but never really acts on it, or even acknowledges people’s suggestions.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

rideontime said:


> Are there any alternatives to San Martin of comparable quality?
> 
> Steeldive looks much cheaper but I'm not sure how much better San Martin is for the price.


I still believe San Martin's QC is better than others but they seem to be falling off, at least with the 11/11 batches. Personally I consider Cronos and Hruodland to be at the same level, probably higher. 

Funnily enough, 2 of my cheapest aliexpress purchases have had the best QC.

Pagani Design Daytona: Flawless.
Steeldive Willard 2: Flawless.
Steeldive Willard 1: Worst bezel action I've had.
Escapement Time Flieger: Misaligned or "tilted" crown, it worked fine though.
San Martin Sn004: Misaligned bezel.
Sugess Sub: Misaligned dial, misaligned bezel, misaligned cyclops.
Seestern Doxa: Misaligned date wheel.
Shanghai 34mm watch: Misaligned dial.

Today I'll receive an Addiesdive Sub quartz, I don't know why but I feel it'll have perfect QC...


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

Anybody else waiting for this new San Martin watch.?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> I think you should call them out (politely) in one of their threads here on WUS. I think that kind of "public shaming" will help motivate them to improve, and possibly even help your personal cause as well. Just my two cents.


I agree. In fact, San Martin has its own thread/forum here on WUS-----put it there for a real shaming-----https://www.watchuseek.com/forums/san-martin-watches.955/ This example is terrible but I still really like San Martin/Cronos brands------unfortunately, terrible things happen but they need a better remedy for you i.e. at the very least, a new watch if you must wait a month!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

crAss said:


> To be honest I think that after many new things appeared the past 2 years the Ali / Cheap chinese manufacturers are stabilizing.
> We have San Martin, supposedly trying to offer 1k swiss watches quality, which got into microbrand territory and in reality has been struggling to keep QC high and meet the microbrand expectation of its buyers.
> 
> I have not purchased a San Martin yet because I do not feel safe spending so much money on a new Chinese brand. I mean the only watch I really wanted to get from them was the BB58 clone, but I am much happier with the Pagani which is a true homage and not a clone, something between a BB58 and a pelagos with original touches (the dial pattern). If I am to spend ~300 euros from China I would stick to a Seagull only. I have one already and you can feel the overall difference in comparison with the rest of the Ali watches at all price ranges...


At the prices they're starting to charge, you wonder if you're better off with Steinhart/Tissot/Certina.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

When the San Martin has nothing wrong with it:
People - Wow, what great value for money, best Chinese brand around. Amazing QC and customer service. Did you know the owner is on the forums?

When someone has an issue which remains unresolved or unsatisfactorily resolved:
People - Lol what did you expect from a cheap Chinese knockoff brand. Spend some more if you want good customer service you cheapskate.

Just something I've noticed. Note, I have no San Martin watches. Just a steeldive willard and ET quartz that I've purchased from Ali.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Scbr24 said:


> Today I'll receive an Addiesdive Sub quartz, I don't know why but I feel it'll have perfect QC...


I have the green one. Couldn’t find anything wrong with it. Clasp kind of sucked though. Waiting for the same watch in blue. Let us know if you like it. If you’re okay with quartz I think it’s great value.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Docrwm said:


> I’ve said it before. I’m batting 500 with Steel Dive and their response to my concerns were Kafkaesque. I found that paying $10 more and ordering through Amazon for the same Watch resulted in a) greater peace of mind, b) less waiting, and c) a nicely QC’d piece. If the model is available through Amazon that’s how I’m ordering in the future.


Amen to that. I paid more and bought my Willard from a local UK seller and it's just as well that I did as it developed a crown problem. Since the seller was local it was no problem to send it back and he promptly sent me a new one. The extra money I paid to buy locally was worth it for the peace of mind and ease of resolution.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Timbit said:


> I have the green one. Couldn’t find anything wrong with it. Clasp kind of sucked though. Waiting for the same watch in blue. Let us know if you like it. If you’re okay with quartz I think it’s great value.


Unfortunately it had exactly the same issues as my Sugess. Misaligned dial, misaligned bezel, misaligned cyclops. The dial itself is gorgeous though, super glossy piano black. It also feels heavy on the hand which I tend to like, even on quartz watches. The tool it came with also had an interesting feature...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

There's a lot to talk about with this new Thorn homage to the MM200.

The *font *they use is the biggest offender to my eyes....the watch itself is actually really good. Shown here on a tan suede strap with contrasts nicely with the PVD case.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> There's a lot to talk about with this new Thorn homage to the MM200.
> 
> The *font *they use is the biggest offender to my eyes....the watch itself is actually really good. Shown here on a tan suede strap with contrasts nicely with the PVD case.
> View attachment 16273611


Will you have a steel version for review?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> There's a lot to talk about with this new Thorn homage to the MM200.
> 
> The *font *they use is the biggest offender to my eyes....the watch itself is actually really good. Shown here on a tan suede strap with contrasts nicely with the PVD case.
> View attachment 16273611


Been thinking about this one! Will you have a full review upcoming? Any early info?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Been thinking about this one! Will you have a full review upcoming? Any early info?


Yes, Full review will be coming in the next week or 2...I'll be sure to post here once it's uploaded.
it's nice! case finishing seems really nice, the profile and curvature of the case is excellent. 
Bezel action is good, solid 8/10
Dial lume seems good, hands are not as good, but haven't tested their longevity yet
Double dome crystal with AR looks REALLY REALLY good.
Branding is weird...the Font obviously, but then the caseback is a rose with some saying on it...really odd. unsigned crown.
Real Carbon Fiber dial on this model, which is cool and adds some depth to the dial
included strap is pretty nice...fitted and curved, flexible. it's too long and will fit down to 7" and that's it. 
unlumed ceramic bezel looks great.
it's part of the Shirryu and Heimdallr family and feels a lot like my MM300 Heimdallr (bronze) I reviewed a while back. so you can expect that type of fit and finishing IMO



Not_A_Guest said:


> Will you have a steel version for review?


Sorry, just the PVD version. I went back and forth on this or the Green one, but went with this because I have no PVD watches in the collection.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

turdbogls said:


> Yes, Full review will be coming in the next week or 2...I'll be sure to post here once it's uploaded.
> it's nice! case finishing seems really nice, the profile and curvature of the case is excellent.
> Bezel action is good, solid 8/10
> Dial lume seems good, hands are not as good, but haven't tested their longevity yet
> ...


Thanks for that! Can you compare it to the Steeldive Willard and the San Martins you've handled, since I think many here are familiar with one or both of those? Lume, bezel action, etc.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Behold the New Arrivals teased in yesterday's post:





































Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Scbr24 said:


> I still believe San Martin's QC is better than others but they seem to be falling off, at least with the 11/11 batches. Personally I consider Cronos and Hruodland to be at the same level, probably higher.
> 
> Funnily enough, 2 of my cheapest aliexpress purchases have had the best QC.
> 
> ...


wow, quite a hall of shame!!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

javak810i said:


> Anybody else waiting for this new San Martin watch.?
> View attachment 16272718


they got the logo the right way up!!!! yay!!!!
no interest at all.
At this price, you can get a watch with serious QC and customer service, like Zelos or Borealis.
And generally better movements, like the highbeat Miyota.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

tresconik said:


> When the San Martin has nothing wrong with it:
> People - Wow, what great value for money, best Chinese brand around. Amazing QC and customer service. Did you know the owner is on the forums?
> 
> When someone has an issue which remains unresolved or unsatisfactorily resolved:
> ...


And that in a nutshell is the problem.
Aliexpress watches are like putting your money on a roulette wheel.
The ball spins round and round and round...
Where she lands, nobody knows


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Not a pagoda but still a Nakzen. The hands are reflective blue but that’s not visible in this photo. It came on a nice stainless steel bracelet but without a micro-adjustment feature so I put it on a band. The specs say the crystal is sapphire. Case diameter is 39mm without the crown.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Good to see it's still going ahead. They initially posed that shipping would start around mid-November, so I was getting a bit restless when November came and went without much news. But seems it's back on track now.


I got my tracking number this morning. I didn't pay for the fast shipping though, so I'll be happy if I get it before Christmas.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

tcl said:


> Not a pagoda but still a Nakzen. The hands are reflective blue but that’s not visible in this photo. It came on a nice stainless steel bracelet but without a micro-adjustment feature so I put it on a band. The specs say the crystal is sapphire. Case diameter is 39mm without the crown.
> View attachment 16273987


Nice one but the hands are way too short... Even though the markings are not on the outside of the dial and you can tell time easily, it doesn't look good to the eye...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

crAss said:


> Nice one but the hands are way too short... Even though the markings are not on the outside of the dial and you can tell time easily, it doesn't look good to the eye...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


It probably looked good to tcl’s eye.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ever since rolex came out with short hands in explorer anyone could make it a design aspect . The chinese were thrilled! They could now throw whatever hands they had in whatever watch and call it feature and not problem .
I have I believe 3 such watches in my collection (unless I am lucky enough to have forgotten a piece)...and once you see it you cannot unsee it easily...

PS. I love the dial on the NAKZEN, always loved patterned dials...kind of reminds me of my le locle, which I simply adore.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

another_shawn said:


> I got my tracking number this morning. I didn't pay for the fast shipping though, so I'll be happy if I get it before Christmas.


I got my tracking number 2 days ago. I opted for express shipping to (DHL), estimated to arrive by 9 December. Home stretch now.

And in another bout of consumeristic tendencies, I ordered the Ironwatch Sub Diver vintage submariner homage (not sure if it's already been mentioned in this thread). Looks to be very similar to the San Martin SN006 with a couple of differences:

Different dial with applied markers
Unsigned crown
No drilled lugs
Different clasp design, unsigned
Male endlinks


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I got my tracking number 2 days ago. I opted for express shipping to (DHL), estimated to arrive by 9 December. Home stretch now.
> 
> And in another bout of consumeristic tendencies, I ordered the Ironwatch Sub Diver vintage submariner homage (not sure if it's already been mentioned in this thread). Looks to be very similar to the San Martin SN006 with a couple of differences:
> 
> ...


I have the IronWatch vintage watch, lovely piece with great QC.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

crAss said:


> Nice one but the hands are way too short... Even though the markings are not on the outside of the dial and you can tell time easily, it doesn't look good to the eye...
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Yes, I would have much preferred longer hands but these are acceptable to me given the low price of the watch. The look isn't quite as bad when seen on the wrist than it is on my enlarged photo,


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

After a battle with the czech customs office, I ended up paying a big "debt" (due to some heavily mispriced tea) after which they have finally released the other parcels they were holding. This includes the Seestern Monster with the turquoise (maybe?) dial.

In terms of the quality of the watch itself, it seems very similar to the Heimdallr Monster (I own the red dial version). At first I wondered if they were actually the same watch head with different branding, but closer inspection showed a great many minor differences all over the watch. So, they are clearly separately designed and manufactured.

Most of the differences are insignificant, although the "shroud" on the Seestern has (painfully) sharper edges so you have to be careful when turning the bezel. A more significant difference is that the lume on the Seestern is much much worse than the Heimdallr. Particularly on the index "teeth", which are very brightly lumed on the Heimdallr and very weakly (I would say, disappointingly) lumed on the Seestern.

The real star of the Seestern, though, is the dial. The colour is striking, particularly when it shimmers in the light (hard to capture in a photo).

So far, I can recommend it, but only because of the goreous dial. Otherwise, I would say the Heimdallr is slightly better.


----------



## horhay86 (Jun 4, 2018)

Haven't seen much of this watch here so here's my contribution .
Just received my SN022-G a few days ago.
One of their latest.
Very nice watch overall, some sharp edges on the bracelet not as buttery smooth like their vintage explorer and diver.
The dial is also not piano black like their stock photos show.









Sent from my SM-G998U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if anybody has posted this here yet, but I saw this on Reddit. I would be very unhappy to receive a watch from San Martin with this logo. Even a few seconds of QC would have spotted the problem.
> 
> View attachment 16270464


Ah, the Australian edition. Rare and precious.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Such elementary, even condescending, answers are infuriating.
> I've seen my share of them from many Chinese sellers.
> 
> On the other hand, MAYBE 99.99% of their customers really are just normies who can't even find the correct wrist to hang their watch on. Some of the Amazon watch reviews force me to believe this theory.


I accept this answer at 1st, this is when they continue to deny that the problems comes in, and they too often do. Already had this kind of copy/paste answer and they would not agree that there is a quality problem...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Thanks for that! Can you compare it to the Steeldive Willard and the San Martins you've handled, since I think many here are familiar with one or both of those? Lume, bezel action, etc.


Lume on the dial is on par with Steeldive willard....it's good. the hands are not at heavily applied and begin to fade pretty quickly. MAYBE....the other hands (polished) would be different, but don't expect it.
Bezel action feels a lot like the Willard as well. though a little more firm on the action and louder clicks. very smooth, though.
Finishing is hard to determine since it's PVD...but it does appear to be well finished. sharp transitions, fine brushing ect.
dial and hands seem to be well done as well...but again, it'll be different on the other models.
Crown action is stellar...zero issues.
crystal is on the level of the San martin Turtles...i had the 6105-8000 and it's very similar. slight blue tint (not steeldive blue) from the AR, but not bad. zero distortion. almost looks like an oil filled watch from extreme angles as I can clearly see the dial and hands. very nice crytsal.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

37mm Matic/phylida review is live...go check it out.
such a nice piece...it's small, but somehow feels substantial at the same time.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

percysmith said:


> At the prices they're starting to charge, you wonder if you're better off with Steinhart/Tissot/Certina.


Exactly! I have numerous Swiss, Seiko and Chinese watches. All of my Swiss are perfect and a couple of Seikos have very minor misalignment issues. It’s a mixed bag with the Chinese. They are either incredible, or pretty mediocre. But the Chinese watches are light years behind when you consider customer service. 

It’s not always out of reach to get an affordable Swiss or established micro brand. I picked up this bronze Glycine for the price of one of the higher-end AliExpress watches I had my eye on and I cannot fault it.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I got my tracking number 2 days ago. I opted for express shipping to (DHL), estimated to arrive by 9 December. Home stretch now.
> 
> And in another bout of consumeristic tendencies, I ordered the Ironwatch Sub Diver vintage submariner homage (not sure if it's already been mentioned in this thread). Looks to be very similar to the San Martin SN006 with a couple of differences:
> 
> ...


My tracking number is from DHL but it still isn’t working yet. if its not working a day or two I’ll email them to see what’s up.

I’d love to hear what you think of yours. And what the extra bad looks like. I’m hoping for a waffle variant and not a tropic.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

another_shawn said:


> My tracking number is from DHL but it still isn’t working yet. if its not working a day or two I’ll email them to see what’s up.
> 
> I’d love to hear what you think of yours. And what the extra bad looks like. I’m hoping for a waffle variant and not a tropic.


They previously indicated that the extra strap will be a 20mm chocolate bar strap.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> They previously indicated that the extra strap will be a 20mm chocolate bar strap.
> View attachment 16276363


Thanks for that.

I find that a curious choice given it won't fit the watch. 

The majority of my watches are 20mm lug width though, so it's probably more useful than another 19mm strap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> Exactly! I have numerous Swiss, Seiko and Chinese watches. All of my Swiss are perfect and a couple of Seikos have very minor misalignment issues. It’s a mixed bag with the Chinese. They are either incredible, or pretty mediocre. But the Chinese watches are light years behind when you consider customer service.
> 
> It’s not always out of reach to get an affordable Swiss or established micro brand. I picked up this bronze Glycine for the price of one of the higher-end AliExpress watches I had my eye on and I cannot fault it.


Glycine is still Swiss Made, but the low prices are a byproduct of being owned by Invicta.









Historic Glycine Watches Acquired By Invicta | aBlogtoWatch


Historic Swiss watch brand Glycine is acquired by U.S.-based Invicta, & the brands' executives say Glycine's heritage will be respected.



www.ablogtowatch.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Glycine is still Swiss Made, but the low prices are a byproduct of being owned by Invicta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did not know that. While I would not get an Invicta - too flashy for my taste- I would easily consider a glycine. So long as they don't start to carve glycine on the side of it!

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This San Martin orange dial is the second watch I bought in the 11/11 sale. I am not sure what it is homaging (does anybody know?)

To be honest, I only bought it because I don't have an orange dial watch, and it was incredibly heavily discounted. By stacking coupons and using a discount code, I got it for what works out to be $198 including sales tax. This was one of the biggest bargains of the 11/11 sale, so I couldn't resist.

What I wasn't expecting was that it would actually be a fantastic watch. I like the way it looks, but I also love the way it feels. It is really nicely balanced, and just feels really comfortable on wrist.

Additionally, it is very well made. Even by San Martin standards, this is high quality. I would put it up there with my Zelos watches. The bezel is perfect. Just great to use it. The lume is out of this world. The bracelet is probably the best bracelet on any watch I have bought off AliExpress. I could go on. Overall, this is a way better watch than I had anticipated.

If you like the look of the watch, and can get it at a good discount, this is what Americans call "a no brainer".









258.75US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Diving Watch Abalone Nh35 Mechanical Business Wristwatches Bracelet Luminous Sapphire 20 Bar Relojes Часы - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





It is snowing heavily in Prague this morning, so the sky is dark, and it was hard to capture the watch well in a photo. To make up for the poor lighting, I decided to include Hanna the cat.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> This San Martin orange dial is the second watch I bought in the 11/11 sale. I am not sure what it is homaging (does anybody know?)
> 
> To be honest, I only bought it because I don't have an orange dial watch, and it was incredibly heavily discounted. By stacking coupons and using a discount code, I got it for what works out to be $198 including sales tax. This was one of the biggest bargains of the 11/11 sale, so I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


Other than the bracelet looks like a Seiko mashup to me. Skx case, marine master hands and indices, orange monster colour dial. I'm still a watch noob, but that's what it looks like to me.


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

OUBAOER Square Open Heart










Never quite liked full skeletons, but open hearts always caught my eye. 
Cheap Chinese auto-winders tend to be crap, but the dial on this one looked good to me, and it is a square, so I've pulled the trigger.

The good:

Dial is fine, though applied indices are somewhat crooked
Bright yellow second hand looks great, though the back end shape is questionable
Open heart does warm mine
The movement is loud. Only my Molnija is louder than that.
Auto-winding does it's job well
Lume is passable. I've expected it to be non-existant, but you do see the time in 5 o'clock in the morning. It's weak, but it's there.
Strap suits watch color theme very well

The bad:

Case geometry is bad, the back does not seal at all. 0 water resistance.
Crown is not sealed either, just a simple sleeve
Crown pulls out like a needle out of the butter, cue accidental pullouts
Unidirectional rotor is loud AF










I've sealed the back and the crown with thick marine grease to get a basic shower WR, but this is otherwise a toy watch, nothing more. 

Things I've learned: 

I quite like the open heart
I quite dislike unidirectional rotors


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> There's a lot to talk about with this new Thorn homage to the MM200.
> 
> The *font *they use is the biggest offender to my eyes....the watch itself is actually really good. Shown here on a tan suede strap with contrasts nicely with the PVD case.
> View attachment 16273611


Hello,
i 1st did not see the problem, but when my eye stopped on it i found out  For me it looks a bit like coming from a cartoon, even though I guess it is not that easy to find fonts that'll please everyone.
Well, is there a way to identify a font properly for sure ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

THanks for sharing + adding pictures, the dial looks very nice but indeed the other one looks a bit better according to your experience.
How long would you say the lume would last on the Seestern ? (after wearing it during the day for example)




Springy Watch said:


> After a battle with the czech customs office, I ended up paying a big "debt" (due to some heavily mispriced tea) after which they have finally released the other parcels they were holding. This includes the Seestern Monster with the turquoise (maybe?) dial.
> 
> In terms of the quality of the watch itself, it seems very similar to the Heimdallr Monster (I own the red dial version). At first I wondered if they were actually the same watch head with different branding, but closer inspection showed a great many minor differences all over the watch. So, they are clearly separately designed and manufactured.
> 
> ...









rlachcik said:


> And that in a nutshell is the problem.
> Aliexpress watches are like putting your money on a roulette wheel.
> The ball spins round and round and round...
> Where she lands, nobody knows


It's almost like putting a bill in a bin


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Glycine is still Swiss Made, but the low prices are a byproduct of being owned by Invicta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd be happy to receive a blinking Glycine for Christmas


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> After a battle with the czech customs office, I ended up paying a big "debt" (due to some heavily mispriced tea) after which they have finally released the other parcels they were holding. This includes the Seestern Monster with the turquoise (maybe?) dial.
> 
> In terms of the quality of the watch itself, it seems very similar to the Heimdallr Monster (I own the red dial version). At first I wondered if they were actually the same watch head with different branding, but closer inspection showed a great many minor differences all over the watch. So, they are clearly separately designed and manufactured.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your thoughts comparing the Heimdallr vs. the Seestern. Your Seestern is gorgeous and while I also like the Heimdallr, I have a decided preference for the Seestern (I like blue lume/lumed day/date vs. green/Heimdallr). Guess I'll have to wait for V2 on the Seestern. In the meantime, I will continue to enjoy my "real deal" Dracula and Gen. 3 orange.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> THanks for sharing + adding pictures, the dial looks very nice but indeed the other one looks a bit better according to your experience.
> How long would you say the lume would last on the Seestern ? (after wearing it during the day for example)


I don't know how long the lume would last. I tried fully charging it using a flashlight for about 1 minutes, and within 10 minutes it was already fading quite badly. Within an hour, there was hardly any lume at all. This wasn't a real test, of course. Just a quick test.

In contrast, the Heimdallr was glowing like a flashlight after I charged it for a minute, and was still glowing brightly more than an hour later. I didn't continue the test for longer than an hour though.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Thanks, enjoy it, it really look nice.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> This San Martin orange dial is the second watch I bought in the 11/11 sale. I am not sure what it is homaging (does anybody know?)
> 
> To be honest, I only bought it because I don't have an orange dial watch, and it was incredibly heavily discounted. By stacking coupons and using a discount code, I got it for what works out to be $198 including sales tax. This was one of the biggest bargains of the 11/11 sale, so I couldn't resist.
> 
> ...


Bonus marks for including the cat! 10/10, would pet.


manzonium said:


> Other than the bracelet looks like a Seiko mashup to me. Skx case, marine master hands and indices, orange monster colour dial. I'm still a watch noob, but that's what it looks like to me.


I agree, definitely an SKX case. Everything else is a mashup but it seems to work.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

One thing I don’t like about Cronos raised logo it’s combination with white dial font


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

How the hell you are supposed to size this bracelet? They added loctite on some of the screws and they are impossible to remove. Any combination of tools i try, whether is San martins tools or mine dont work and just result in destruction of the tool or the bracelet. The screws that didnt have loctite were easy to remove, but i still cant size it for my wrist


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 16277291
> 
> 
> How the hell you are supposed to size this bracelet? They added locktite on some of the screws and they are impossible to remove. Any combination of tools i try, whether is San martins tools or mine dont work and just result in destruction of the tool or the bracelet. The screws that didnt have locktite were easy to remove, but i still cant size it for my wrist


Wear it with NATO or leather strap.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I got my tracking number 2 days ago. I opted for express shipping to (DHL), estimated to arrive by 9 December. Home stretch now.
> 
> And in another bout of consumeristic tendencies, I ordered the Ironwatch Sub Diver vintage submariner homage (not sure if it's already been mentioned in this thread). Looks to be very similar to the San Martin SN006 with a couple of differences:
> 
> ...


Looks stunning. Like a few k dollars diver watch. If not for the silly name. This watch will be a great hit.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> 37mm Matic/phylida review is live...go check it out.
> such a nice piece...it's small, but somehow feels substantial at the same time.


The lume looks awesome.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

crAss said:


> To be honest I think that after many new things appeared the past 2 years the Ali / Cheap chinese manufacturers are stabilizing.
> We have San Martin, supposedly trying to offer 1k swiss watches quality, which got into microbrand territory and in reality has been struggling to keep QC high and meet the microbrand expectation of its buyers.
> We have steeldive like brands which are trying to decide which segment to target still.
> We have Pagani which is developing a new model every second trying to flood the market with any possible homage/clone (sometimes they are clones, sometimes they are true homages) with varying qualities.
> ...


I believe steeldive offer the best value for money. Seestern is another serious contender but their watch model are so far limited compare to steeldive.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Triton9 said:


> Wear it with NATO or leather strap.


Already put it on a tropic rubber strap. It is just sad to pay for a bracelet (and female endlinks) and then be unable to use them. The bracelet and clasp also seem to be well constructed if you ignore the sizing system, so it would be nice to use them.

Anyways the watch head is great and it fits well with my other 'vintage sub'


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

hietsukka said:


> Already put it on a tropic rubber strap. It is just sad to pay for a bracelet (and female endlinks) and then be unable to use them. The bracelet and clasp also seem to be well constructed if you ignore the sizing system, so it would be nice to use them.
> 
> Anyways the watch head is great and it fits well with my other 'vintage sub'
> 
> View attachment 16277329


I think heating up the screws with a hair dryer should loosen the loctite enough to work with it.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

nyonya said:


> I think heating up the screws with a hair dryer should loosen the loctite enough to work with it.


I did try that as well, and the screws still refused to move. I might have to take it to a watchmaker to be adjusted, kinda silly because it would be the first time after sizing dozens of bracelets on my own.


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

Seagull Radiomir Firenze from GEERVO 9 Store on AliExpress











I don't like big watches. They are uncomfortable and feel alien on the wrist. 
Or so I thought before being acquainted with a 45mm Radiomir-type case, housing former pocket watch. Absolutely love that thing.

Here I am a year later, confidently placing order on 47mm Radiomir-style watch. 47mm _*square*_. 
42mm is what I consider to be the sane everyday upper limit, but somehow this just doesn't apply to Radiomir. These cases were born to be big. Yet somehow, they wear great.

Case: 47mm Radiomir Firenze clone (claimed 100m WR)
Crystal: AR coated sapphire dome on the front, mineral glass back
Movement: Seagull ST3600, hand winded, rated 50hr reserve










Pros:

Gorgeously simple and attractive sandwiched dial
You can read the time from 5m away on a glance
Case carving quality stands up to closeup inspection
Very good strap with curved (and carved) buckle for thick straps
Prettified movement with huge balance wheel
Hands lume is among the best










Cons:

Screw down crown thread quality is so-so, must be lubed
Indices lume is average, but still remain highly visible due to crazy size
Fake swan neck regulator
Very quiet

Now the biggest con of them all: seller used wrong bolts for securing strap mounts and stripped two holes out of four, trying to fit oversized bolt heads into the case slots. 
They still fit pretty snugly and I don't expect them to fall off any time soon, but that is just ****ing lame.


How does 47 compare to 45? It is noticeably larger, but the wear stays good.











Let's take something that wears somewhat on the large side, and compare it to the 47mm titan:









The blue giant dwarfs everything else I have (except the Molnija, of course), and I love it.
I think it will get a lot of the wrist time in the future, just like the Molnija did. 
Alternating between 39-42 round pugs and large Radiomir squares somehow makes both size brackets more enjoyable to me.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

aidaho said:


> Seagull Radiomir Firenze from GEERVO 9 Store on AliExpress
> 
> 
> View attachment 16277326
> ...


Wasn't going to post this one as it has the "dreaded" MM logo, but a bit of photo editing helped. 
I agonized between the one you got (love the dial) and the fact that 47mm is too big for my 7 -and-a-bit wrist.
Ended up with a rare Frankenwatch which I found interesting, seeing how only a couple of Panerai radiomir have this type of sandwich dial will all Arabic numerals.
This one is 44mm accros, I bent the lugs a bit for a closer wrist wear.

Same ST3600, hardlex and a strap that's not half bad, with an engraved buckle.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

hietsukka said:


> I did try that as well, and the screws still refused to move. I might have to take it to a watchmaker to be adjusted, kinda silly because it would be the first time after sizing dozens of bracelets on my own.


I can relate to that - I HATE paying someone to do something I feel like I should be able to do myself. It galls me on a deep, deep level. 



aidaho said:


> Seagull Radiomir Firenze


Wow. That's a good-looking watch. The engraving on the case really adds a lot.


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

Ipse said:


> I agonized between the one you got (love the dial) and the fact that 47mm is too big for my 7 -and-a-bit wrist.


I've also had some back and forth myself between cofee-on-cofee and my blue-yellow. 
The blue-yellow one looked better for me, but I was wary of not having a second hand. 
Thankfully, I've adjusted pretty quickly. Tuning this watch would be a challenge though. 
BTW, does your ST3600 hack? Mine doesn't disengage anything in time setting mode. Just goes forward as if the crown in the usual position.



Ipse said:


> strap that's not half bad, with an engraved buckle


Yes, I forgot to mention buckle engraving:












TempusHertz said:


> Wow. That's a good-looking watch. The engraving on the case really adds a lot.


Thanks! I wasn't sure whether a carved version is a good idea, since poor carving could take away rather than add value, but I'm happy to confirm the quality is great.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

aidaho said:


> View attachment 16277622
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope, it doesn't hack. Also, lift angle is 44 deg - in case you end up regulating it, mine is a bit fast 10SPD with 0.6ms beat error, I might get inside after a couple of weeks.

Shame about the lug screws, as you can see mine are also carelessly tightened, the shaking hand doing this operation didn't lay off the drugs and scratched case unnecessarily. 😂


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Triton9 said:


> I believe steeldive offer the best value for money. Seestern is another serious contender but their watch model are so far limited compare to steeldive.


It's not the entire steeldive range unfortunately....agree, the Willard and subs are pretty stellar....and while some of the other pieces I ha e reviewed are nice (Squale, 1965 steel and bronze) they are not quite as nicely valued as those 2


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

hietsukka said:


> I did try that as well, and the screws still refused to move. I might have to take it to a watchmaker to be adjusted, kinda silly because it would be the first time after sizing dozens of bracelets on my own.


Loctite is good until almost 400°F hit it with a flame on the threaded side.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

My last 2 11/11 items arrived late on Thursday; I thought I'd already posted them here but apparently not:









San Martin 6200 Leather









Sea-Gull WuYi


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> My last 2 11/11 items arrived late on Thursday; I thought I'd already posted them here but apparently not:
> 
> View attachment 16277836
> 
> ...


How did the dial look/feel in person? Almost went for the red leather too but got the normal dial with the other hand set instead.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 16277291
> 
> 
> How the hell you are supposed to size this bracelet? They added loctite on some of the screws and they are impossible to remove. Any combination of tools i try, whether is San martins tools or mine dont work and just result in destruction of the tool or the bracelet. The screws that didnt have loctite were easy to remove, but i still cant size it for my wrist


Have you tried putting the bracelet in boiling water? It might loosen up or dissolve the loctite. Worth a shot.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Tanz99 said:


> How did the dial look/feel in person? Almost went for the red leather too but got the normal dial with the other hand set instead.
> 
> View attachment 16277899


It's not obvious that it's leather - hiding under the crystal - but it has a definite texture which makes it quite interesting:

























I hummed and hawed over this watch for weeks before finally deciding to go for it during the sale. Only had it a couple of days but I'm glad I went for eventually.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

Wrote up my first impressions of the Octopus Kraken big crown pointer date over at the Chinese watch forums and figured id link it here:
Octopus Big Crown Pointer Date homage


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

nyonya said:


> I think heating up the screws with a hair dryer should loosen the loctite enough to work with it.


This. Or a torch, near the screw.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Speaking of Radiomir-case builds, here's mine. All from ali, except the domed plexi which is a Sternkreuz from ebay.


----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 16277291
> 
> 
> How the hell you are supposed to size this bracelet? They added loctite on some of the screws and they are impossible to remove. Any combination of tools i try, whether is San martins tools or mine dont work and just result in destruction of the tool or the bracelet. The screws that didnt have loctite were easy to remove, but i still cant size it for my wrist


I maybe wrong but I’m sure only the bottom few sets of screws move - the ones towards the clasp - not sure if that helps at all, thought it was worth a shout though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

First of the 3 from 11/11 to arrive is first to get sized and worn.
First impression is very much positive! 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

If not leather, then, is it..... .... gasp.... dyed PREPUCE? 
 😳 



AardnoldArrdvark said:


> *It's not obvious that it's leather *- hiding under the crystal - but it has a definite texture which makes it quite interesting:
> View attachment 16278007


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> They didn’t catch this either. 24 click bezel looks close enough to center….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn’t realise SM made blue GMT hand blue GMT font.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> It's not obvious that it's leather - hiding under the crystal - but it has a definite texture which makes it quite interesting:
> View attachment 16278007
> 
> View attachment 16278006
> ...


Does SM state which part of the animal the leather is from? I hear some parts are more supple than others.


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

North Edge Apache 3










I wanted a hiking compass attached for my backpack, but thought "why not a cheap ABC watch then?" 

To my surprise, I have had a hard time finding any faults with this one. It's a very well polished and thought out product. 
Once you understand control logic, you can throw the manual away, as the operation and setup is consistent and becomes intuitive throughout all of the numerous modes. 

No "pros" and "cons" sections for this one, because it does everything it advertises and does it well. 
The compass is responsive and dead on with a magnetic one after calibration. 
The altimeter/barometer works well and gives you those nice altitude charts.











Nitpicks:

Thermometer has a consistent +1°C error in my unit. Since it is consistent, I don't care.
Compass mode should have had a separate button for quick access. It is an ABC watch after all
Heavy (116g on nylon)
Bulky (50mm ∅, 17mm thick)

Highly recommended. Looking forward to v4. 
Would gladly pay twice the price for a smaller case and dedicated compass button.

I don't plan on wearing it on the wrist. Nevertheless, here is the wrist shot:


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Quite a while ago, I bought the Phylida Seamaster with Rose Gold bezel. I really like the watch, but never liked the No Time to Die NATO strap it came on. Today I have switched to a horween strap, and it certainly feels more comfortable and (at least to me) looks pretty good too.

However, my fashion-expert girlfriend said the brown of the strap clashed with the rose gold, and this should go on a black strap instead. She branded my efforts a "fashion fail". So, what do you think?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Quite a while ago, I bought the Phylida Seamaster with Rose Gold bezel. I really like the watch, but never liked the No Time to Die NATO strap it came on. Today I have switched to a horween strap, and it certainly feels more comfortable and (at least to me) looks pretty good too.
> 
> However, my fashion-expert girlfriend said the brown of the strap clashed with the rose gold, and this should go on a black strap instead. She branded my efforts a "fashion fail". So, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 16279250


which do you prefer, the girlfriend or this combo of strap and head? 
Get a black leather strap.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> It's not the entire steeldive range unfortunately....agree, the Willard and subs are pretty stellar....and while some of the other pieces I ha e reviewed are nice (Squale, 1965 steel and bronze) they are not quite as nicely valued as those 2


Sometimes it depends on where you buy them. For example, the *SD1952* Blancpain FF homage is cheaper on Alibaba, than on AliExpress. $135 vs $184.26






Sd1952 Custom Branded Diver Watch Wholesale 300m Waterproof Mens Dive Watch - Buy 300m Waterproof Mens Dive Watch,Diver Watch,Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Sd1952 Custom Branded Diver Watch Wholesale 300m Waterproof Mens Dive Watch - Buy 300m Waterproof Mens Dive Watch,Diver Watch,Dive Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com





You can also save some money going with the virtually identical,* Addiesdive* brand models. Under $140 with discounts.









126.0US $ 35% OFF|Addiesdive Monster New Arrival Mechanical Watch Automatic Self-wind Nh36a Movement Date Weekly Red Dial C3 Luminous Men's Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> Quite a while ago, I bought the Phylida Seamaster with Rose Gold bezel. I really like the watch, but never liked the No Time to Die NATO strap it came on. Today I have switched to a horween strap, and it certainly feels more comfortable and (at least to me) looks pretty good too.
> 
> However, my fashion-expert girlfriend said the brown of the strap clashed with the rose gold, and this should go on a black strap instead. She branded my efforts a "fashion fail". So, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 16279250


I am partial to black and gold. But do what makes you feel best. Throw on some brown leather shoes and a belt to match the strap and she'll think you're a fashion god.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

Springy Watch said:


> Quite a while ago, I bought the Phylida Seamaster with Rose Gold bezel. I really like the watch, but never liked the No Time to Die NATO strap it came on. Today I have switched to a horween strap, and it certainly feels more comfortable and (at least to me) looks pretty good too.
> 
> However, my fashion-expert girlfriend said the brown of the strap clashed with the rose gold, and this should go on a black strap instead. She branded my efforts a "fashion fail". So, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 16279250


She’s wrong. Looks great! 😃


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

rlachcik said:


> which do you prefer, the girlfriend or this combo of strap and head?
> Get a black leather strap.


Really dude? 🤢🤮


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Quite a while ago, I bought the Phylida Seamaster with Rose Gold bezel. I really like the watch, but never liked the No Time to Die NATO strap it came on. Today I have switched to a horween strap, and it certainly feels more comfortable and (at least to me) looks pretty good too.
> 
> However, my fashion-expert girlfriend said the brown of the strap clashed with the rose gold, and this should go on a black strap instead. She branded my efforts a "fashion fail". So, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 16279250


Well... ...I agree with you but I would advise it's probably best for you to agree with your girlfriend 🤣


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Great googley moogely, I hit the Steeldive jackpot. I ordered the SD 1970 on the 11/11 sale and it arrived 11/30. This is a new record for me by a factor of ten weeks. There is the slightest misalignment with the bezel, but not much. The amazing part is I have been wearing this beauty off and on since and have lost ten seconds total in the five days. Super happy.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks like a nice offering from Ironwatch, I’m wondering what their quality is like.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Looks like a nice offering from Ironwatch, I’m wondering what their quality is like.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16279420
> ...


I got their vintage diver and it’s on par with San Martin quality wise. I imagine this one is probably of similar quality.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> I got their vintage diver and it’s on par with San Martin quality wise. I imagine this one is probably of similar quality.


Is this the vintage diver that you have?


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Is this the vintage diver that you have?
> 
> View attachment 16279436


I forgot this one but no, i own the other one.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> I forgot this one but no, i own the other one.
> View attachment 16279439


Both their submariners are carbon copies of San Martin’s. I’m wondering what’s going on there exactly.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Both their submariners are carbon copies of San Martin’s. I’m wondering what’s going on there exactly.


I think Ironwatch is the lugyou factory’s own brand and they used to make San Martin watches. Come across as some sort of revenge and showing they can make similar stuff for less 😄


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Alex_B. said:


> I think Ironwatch is the lugyou factory’s own brand and they used to make San Martin watches. Come across as some sort of revenge and showing they can make similar stuff for less 😄


Nice lol!

Do you own both the ironwatch and San Martin? If so, any thoughts of one versus the other?


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Nice lol!
> 
> Do you own both the ironwatch and San Martin? If so, any thoughts of one versus the other?


Don’t own the SM but owned a SM bb58 homage briefly some time ago and that was of similar quality compared to this Ironwatch (imo)


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Quite a while ago, I bought the Phylida Seamaster with Rose Gold bezel. I really like the watch, but never liked the No Time to Die NATO strap it came on. Today I have switched to a horween strap, and it certainly feels more comfortable and (at least to me) looks pretty good too.
> 
> However, my fashion-expert girlfriend said the brown of the strap clashed with the rose gold, and this should go on a black strap instead. She branded my efforts a "fashion fail". So, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 16279250


Replace the strap with mesh, surely?


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Quite a while ago, I bought the Phylida Seamaster with Rose Gold bezel. I really like the watch, but never liked the No Time to Die NATO strap it came on. Today I have switched to a horween strap, and it certainly feels more comfortable and (at least to me) looks pretty good too.
> 
> However, my fashion-expert girlfriend said the brown of the strap clashed with the rose gold, and this should go on a black strap instead. She branded my efforts a "fashion fail". So, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 16279250


You would think that with all the developments in animal husbandry they could come up with some rose-gold coloured cows…so that we could get some rose-gold leather bands…and guys like you aren’t thrust into uncomfortable situations with the gf.
Oh. And the gf (wife) is always right (even when she’s not).


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Quite a while ago, I bought the Phylida Seamaster with Rose Gold bezel. I really like the watch, but never liked the No Time to Die NATO strap it came on. Today I have switched to a horween strap, and it certainly feels more comfortable and (at least to me) looks pretty good too.
> 
> However, my fashion-expert girlfriend said the brown of the strap clashed with the rose gold, and this should go on a black strap instead. She branded my efforts a "fashion fail". So, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 16279250


Terrible, mate. Replace the strap with a nice nato. And the watch with a sweet Seiko 5. You'll both be chuffed to bits. 

Ok ciao.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

WR Watches started shipping the Rdunae 6105-8110 pre-orders.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

edit: nevermind - thought discussion was referring to a different model


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I think I’m getting nostalgic as I tend to keep returning to the watches of the early Ali era (before San Martin, nh3x’s, ceramic bezels, sapphire crystals and over-100usd price tags). At the moment I’m really enjoying this sterile 42mm sub/deepsea parnis. I equipped it with the skx sapphire (tophat).


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I get the same feeling from time to time, especially when I want to wear something I wear only rarely. For some of these watches I would never spend more than the 40-70 euros I have spent even if they were improved in many aspects since they would spend most of the time in the drawer. The availability though to wear them gives a nice feeling and when I want something different it is there waiting for me!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Looks like a nice offering from Ironwatch, I’m wondering what their quality is like.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16279420
> ...


I have the top one, bought it from Gary of ILW. The quality is superb. Warning, it is a butterfly clasp, so sizing can be an issue, luckily I got a very good fit right from Gary's wrist!!!! 
I recommend it, especially for wrists 7 inches and lower (mine is 6 adn 3/4)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hairy said:


> Wrote up my first impressions of the Octopus Kraken big crown pointer date over at the Chinese watch forums and figured id link it here:
> Octopus Big Crown Pointer Date homage


Wow...that looks stunning. I have the same one coming in for a Full review, so this makes me super excited. can you share both of those straps? they look fantastic!



OCDwatchguy said:


> Both their submariners are carbon copies of San Martin’s. I’m wondering what’s going on there exactly.


there are some slight differences from SM to Ironwatch. the Vintage sub (5513, the one with crown guards)...the Iron watch differs in the Dial and case slightly. their dial has APPLIED indices vs Printed, and the case is missing the drilled Lugs. Bracelet is also quite a bit different with Male endlinks and a different clasp.

I should have the Iron watch version to compare side by side with my SN006G probably early 2022.


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> Wow...that looks stunning. I have the same one coming in for a Full review, so this makes me super excited. can you share both of those straps? they look fantastic!


That's somewhat ironic since your post on Reddit was the only information I was available to find before I ordered 

The brown leather strap is this one from Fin: Horween derby nut brown

The green nato is from CNS, they call it "petrol": CNS nato

I also have a Martu inbound which i think will look nice:










I look forward to reading your review!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hairy said:


> That's somewhat ironic since your post on Reddit was the only information I was available to find before I ordered
> 
> The brown leather strap is this one from Fin: Horween derby nut brown
> 
> ...


Haha, good stuff. Yeah, Octopus reached out to me a good moth after they said they wouldn't send me one asking if I could review it....so glad to be able to get my hands on one...it looks fantastic. The green should make a nice Christmas watch


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> Haha, good stuff. Yeah, Octopus reached out to me a good moth after they said they wouldn't send me one asking if I could review it....so glad to be able to get my hands on one...it looks fantastic. The green should make a nice Christmas watch


I dont think I would have gambled if it wasnt for all the positive feedback on the NTTD watch. That one looks fantastic in the matte black and tan.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Second of the new 3 from 11/11.

Seems well made, but very different from anything else I've got; gonna take some getting used to.
Love the bracelet. 

One thing's for sure: I'm extremely glad they branded it Seestern, and not Glamor Master!
















Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

This arrived from 11/11 sale. Came in the new big plastic San Martin box which surprised me. A shot with the original faux nato and then a custom rally strap.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> This arrived from 11/11 sale. Came in the new big plastic San Martin box which surprised me. A shot with the original faux nato and then a custom rally strap.
> View attachment 16281985
> 
> View attachment 16281973



Lovely piece. Waiting for the (nearly) identical Tandorio myself. Is yours the gray dial version? Looks stunning.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Seems like it's my turn to have problems with Aliexpress orders.
The package felt too light for a couple of led pir lights, cable organizers and a watch but I was too eager to open it and didn't record the opening of the package.
I didn't ask for the combined delivery.
Any advice on how to proceed?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Is this the vintage diver that you have?
> 
> View attachment 16279436


These are really nice. Love the case

But as someone else mentioned, it is basically a copy/using the same parts as the San Martin, and I'd rather go with the more established brand. 

Unfortunately these have PT5000 and are priced close to £250 :/ I have been very close to pulling the trigger on a Submariner homage from Ali, but there was always something _just_ not right. In this case, mostly the price. 


rlachcik said:


> I have the top one, bought it from Gary of ILW. The quality is superb. Warning, it is a butterfly clasp, so sizing can be an issue, luckily I got a very good fit right from Gary's wrist!!!!
> I recommend it, especially for wrists 7 inches and lower (mine is 6 adn 3/4)


Cool. These are surprisingly nice, I saw that review of Gary. How did you buy it off him, Patreon? 


cuica said:


> Seems like it's my turn to have problems with Aliexpress orders.
> The package felt too light for a couple of led pir lights, cable organizers and a watch but I was too eager to open it and didn't record the opening of the package.
> I didn't ask for the combined delivery.
> Any advice on how to proceed?


Are they all 'delivered' on AliExpress tracking? If so, that's a problem (and might highlight a flaw with combined shipping)

I once had something not arrive despite being 'delivered' on the app. I went to the post office, had them track it (to my surprise the AliExpress tracking code worked), and they found it was delivered to a wrong address a few towns away. I asked for a paper copy of the delivery history from Royal Mail, and used that in the dispute. Got my money back despite it being listed as delivered to my address.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived. Nothing special but I didn't have a yellow dial and wanted one just for occasional wear. The price was right for that purpose.
As it turns out, the bezel action, grip and alignment are all perfect! This proves that an outstanding bezel can be made for a mere $108 USD. The crown finishing is a bit sharp, but so is my San Martin turtle cased watch.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

The problem here is that the foam case where the watch was supposed to be was empty. See picture below with the content:



john_marston said:


> Are they all 'delivered' on AliExpress tracking? If so, that's a problem (and might highlight a flaw with combined shipping)
> 
> I once had something not arrive despite being 'delivered' on the app. I went to the post office, had them track it (to my surprise the AliExpress tracking code worked), and they found it was delivered to a wrong address a few towns away. I asked for a paper copy of the delivery history from Royal Mail, and used that in the dispute. Got my money back despite it being listed as delivered to my address.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

cuica said:


> Seems like it's my turn to have problems with Aliexpress orders.
> The package felt too light for a couple of led pir lights, cable organizers and a watch but I was too eager to open it and didn't record the opening of the package.
> I didn't ask for the combined delivery.
> Any advice on how to proceed?


Yay...I hope you have better luck than me proving some items were missing. I record every parcel opening now...and last one had 10 frikkin items crammed in for combined shipping (which I also didn't ask for).
Aliexpress is quickly going the Fleabay way for me...I haven't ordered there in months and I got shafted when I did.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

cuica said:


> The problem here is that the foam case where the watch was supposed to be was empty. See picture below with the content:


So you received a box without watch? What does this have to do with combined shipping?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

john_marston said:


> So you received a box without watch? What does this have to do with combined shipping?


Simple, had the foam box come empty without being inside the package and it would have been pretty easy to see it was empty.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

JojX said:


> Lovely piece. Waiting for the (nearly) identical Tandorio myself. Is yours the gray dial version? Looks stunning.


I checked out the Tandorio one, great that they have some dials without faux lume.

Please post photos when you get yours!


----------



## Indiglo92 (Apr 15, 2015)

Some interesting watches here.






MERKUR MERKUR Official Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller MERKUR MERKUR Official Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




merkur.aliexpress.com


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> Seems well made, but very different from anything else I've got; gonna take some getting used to.
> Love the bracelet.
> 
> One thing's for sure: I'm extremely glad they branded it Seestern, and not Glamor Master!


Yep - the Seestern seems to be some decent branding, but for most of these watches, I'd just prefer a logo instead of text.

I have the exact same version sitting behind me. I've sized it, but haven't worn it much. It's comfortable and fun, may use it as a beater watch instead of the Vostok.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Indiglo92 said:


> Some interesting watches here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same in 40 or 41mm will be nice


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

Indiglo92 said:


> Some interesting watches here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Merkur undoubtedly is run by a watch enthusiast. They are always coming up (or at least striving to come up) with interesting designs. For example, they came out with a Seiko Laurel Alpinist homage (the very first Seiko Alpinist) before Seiko did (OK, that's not the best example . . . they come up with all sorts of non-homage offerings too, but at least that was pretty groundbreaking as far as homages go). And they are coming up with all sorts of proudly Chinese heritage designs. And coming up with more variations using the Seagull 1963 movement than any other manufacturer I know. I own one of their Seizenn divers, and have been happy with it, despite some imperfections.

All that said, from first glance of their AliExpress store, it appears you'd be better off purchasing directly from their web site. Granted, you won't have the AliExpress platform protections, but my own direct purchase from Merkurwatch.com went through without any issues, and I'd buy from them again.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

JojX said:


> Lovely piece. Waiting for the (nearly) identical Tandorio myself. Is yours the gray dial version? Looks stunning.


yes, grey dial, but with the indicies all faux faded yellow I prefer it on the rally leather strap over the provided grey faux nato.
Gained 1 second over the last 18 or so hours.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Cool. These are surprisingly nice, I saw that review of Gary. How did you buy it off him, Patreon?


Yes. A good price, and no customs paid coming into Canada. Also got the Relio Solstice in green from him, a superb watch.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

ohhenry1 said:


> Merkur undoubtedly is run by a watch enthusiast. They are always coming up (or at least striving to come up) with interesting designs. For example, they came out with a Seiko Laurel Alpinist homage (the very first Seiko Alpinist) before Seiko did (OK, that's not the best example . . . they come up with all sorts of non-homage offerings too, but at least that was pretty groundbreaking as far as homages go). And they are coming up with all sorts of proudly Chinese heritage designs. And coming up with more variations using the Seagull 1963 movement than any other manufacturer I know. I own one of their Seizenn divers, and have been happy with it, despite some imperfections.
> 
> All that said, from first glance of their AliExpress store, it appears you'd be better off purchasing directly from their web site. Granted, you won't have the AliExpress platform protections, but my own direct purchase from Merkurwatch.com went through without any issues, and I'd buy from them again.


Second that. I've some niggling issues with both my purchases (Black/Yellow GMT and a Pierre Paulin ST1931 big date chrono) - mainly to do with the bracelets they sold (latter) or did not sell (former, I went through a leather strap, straight end link and finally a cannibalised Parnis bracelet with Glidelock clasp) to me.

But once resolved, glad to have purchased them. Waiting to travel with the former.

My enthusiasm won’t extend to their Chinese-themed models, however


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

ohhenry1 said:


> Merkur undoubtedly is run by a watch enthusiast. They are always coming up (or at least striving to come up) with interesting designs. For example, they came out with a Seiko Laurel Alpinist homage (the very first Seiko Alpinist) before Seiko did (OK, that's not the best example . . . they come up with all sorts of non-homage offerings too, but at least that was pretty groundbreaking as far as homages go). And they are coming up with all sorts of proudly Chinese heritage designs. And coming up with more variations using the Seagull 1963 movement than any other manufacturer I know. I own one of their Seizenn divers, and have been happy with it, despite some imperfections.
> 
> All that said, from first glance of their AliExpress store, it appears you'd be better off purchasing directly from their web site. Granted, you won't have the AliExpress platform protections, but my own direct purchase from Merkurwatch.com went through without any issues, and I'd buy from them again.


Does anyone know what mechanical movement is being used in these 38mm Merkur watches? I quite like the idea of getting one but only if the movement is reliable.

@HoustonReal would you happen to know?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Omegafanboy said:


> Does anyone know what mechanical movement is being used in these 38mm Merkur watches? I quite like the idea of getting one but only if the movement is reliable.
> 
> @HoustonReal would you happen to know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


it's supposidly and in-house movement developed by Merkur....whether that means its 100% in-house built/designed, or they just took some other movement and added some striping...who knows.

I wouldn't consider it a proven movement though....but at $70 for this watch (check MERKUR - www.merkurwatch.com) you cannot expect it to last forever.

the prices on Ali are pretty expensive compared to the official site. I"m tempted by quite a few of their models, especially their new Seizenn Field and Skin divers. they look awesome are are cheap enough


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

sarbmaster said:


> Yep - the Seestern seems to be some decent branding, but for most of these watches, I'd just prefer a logo instead of text.
> 
> I have the exact same version sitting behind me. I've sized it, but haven't worn it much. It's comfortable and fun, may use it as a beater watch instead of the Vostok.


I'd like to figure a way to wear it inside-out sometimes.









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

percysmith said:


> Black/Yellow GMT and a Pierre Paulin ST1931 big date chrono


Have you posted reviews about these anywhere? I can't find anything about the Pierre Paulin big date on youtube and was curious about it. Seems really cool to me.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Broke down and ordered this bronze Oris big crown homage from Octopus Kraken in the brown dial.

268.41US $ 31% OFF|Luxury Pilot Automatic Watch For Men Octopus Design Sapphire 100M Waterproof PT5000 Bronze Army Wristwatches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## HellaCity (Mar 14, 2021)

Some other great options from Octopus Kraken are the Baltany dirty dozen homages.
Octopus Kraken Baltany Dirty Dozen Homage


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

HellaCity said:


> Some other great options from Octopus Kraken are the Baltany dirty dozen homages.
> Octopus Kraken Baltany Dirty Dozen Homage


What's the ST1701 movement like?


----------



## HellaCity (Mar 14, 2021)

tresconik said:


> What's the ST1701 movement like?


I’ve had no problems with it. The winding feels a little gritty. Sometimes it feels like it is catching on a gear when I wind. Hopefully that doesn’t cause too many issues in the future. Other than that, it’s an affordable small seconds automatic movement.


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

Omegafanboy said:


> Does anyone know what mechanical movement is being used in these 38mm Merkur watches? I quite like the idea of getting one but only if the movement is reliable.
> 
> @HoustonReal would you happen to know?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


The pictures look like they're of a Tongji movement.

I'll third the opinion that Merkur have some of the most interesting designs in the AliX/Chinese watches game. However I've already had a bad experience with a Merkur Tongji so I'm not going to tempt the QC gods twice. 

I did get a pretty nice chronograph from them too though so I'm tempted to blame the movement.

Please Merkur if you're listening, put anything besides a Tongji in your watches. NH35, Miyota 8xxx, Seagull ST17, hell I'll even take quartz!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

cuica said:


> The problem here is that the foam case where the watch was supposed to be was empty. See picture below with the content:


Hi @cuica - this happened to me for the 11/11 sale. I bought 7 items from one store and they sent six. I disputed it and originally was told it was delivered. I disputed again and they asked for photographic evidence of which I said that I could not take a photo of something that is missing!!!!

On the second round, they ruled that the dispute was acceptable but the store owner offered a low price which I pushed up and got the price of the missing item plus shipping.

My argument was:
1) you want photo? Here it is, empty packaging with nothing.
2) I want money back plus shipping because I would still need to buy it from another store. 
3) i also included a screen shot showing it was a combined Ali Express shipping - that threw some doubt as to whether it was the store or was it the Ali Express sorting centre that lost the item.

You got to plan your strategy on making a claim. A weak claim will get knocked back but one that is water tight will get you your money back.

Hope this helps.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Sturmovik said:


> The pictures look like they're of a Tongji movement.
> 
> I'll third the opinion that Merkur have some of the most interesting designs in the AliX/Chinese watches game. However I've already had a bad experience with a Merkur Tongji so I'm not going to tempt the QC gods twice.
> 
> ...


Was it a hand wound tongji or an automatic one.
When I first started getting Chinese watches most had auto tongjis that never auto wound. Only 1 watch I have had been reliable enough and had functional auto winding. On the other hand the one hand wound one tongji I have is also reliable.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
Do you like the color hands from the steeldive collection ? Add colors in your life 🤩 🎅🎄🦌








119.4US $ 70% OFF|Steeldive 1955 No Date Automatic Self Winding Diving Watch Mens 300m Waterproof Nh35 Mechanical Wristwatches Steel Diver Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

manchette said:


> Hello
> Do you like the color hands from the steeldive collection ? Add colors in your life 🤩 🎅🎄🦌
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely interesting. At the very least, I like the dial. When Steeldive used a dial like that previously (I believe copying Helson Shark Diver design?), they had a 4 o'clock date window that looked very poorly thought out. Glad they got rid of the date window, at the very least. I also like that they have sword hands here. Undecided about the hands colors, but, hey, kudos to them for trying something new and fun.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I also found colorful models here from Bliger : nice yellow, blue or red plus a variety of movements 








70.56US $ 37% OFF|36mm/39mm Bliger Black Blue Dial Sapphire Crystal Automatic Men Watch Japan Nh35 Miyota 8215 Pt5000 Movement Green Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













112.0US $ |36mm/39mm Bliger Blue Dial Sapphire Crystal Japan Nh35 Miyota 8215 Pt5000 Automatic Men Polished Watch Movement Green Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













72.1US $ 30% OFF|BLIGER Polished 36mm/39mm Blue Orange Green Dial Sapphire Glass Luminous Marks NH35 Miyota8215 PT5000 Automatic Men's Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





... but if you need something to go with your grey trousers maybe you'd like it here  (logo or sterile dials, black or 'brown' california dials, change of strap is an option to match better your taste if needed)








78.65US $ 35% OFF|Tandorio 38mm Brushed Case Sapphire Glass 200m Nh35 Pt5000 Black Brown California Dial Luminous Automatic Men Watch Waffle Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Pmac (Jan 6, 2009)

Interesting Doxa 300 homage watches. I like PVD versions (black and yellow) and current prices...









Enviado do meu LM-V500N através do Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

crAss said:


> Was it a hand wound tongji or an automatic one.
> When I first started getting Chinese watches most had auto tongjis that never auto wound. Only 1 watch I have had been reliable enough and had functional auto winding. On the other hand the one hand wound one tongji I have is also reliable.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


It was a manual winding one. Would randomly stop after a couple of hours for whatever reason. Then I'd hit it with the palm of my hand and it'd run another couple of hours. I'll get around to opening the case eventually to see what's going on with it.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi @BundyBear, thanks for the input.

The difference here is that I bought all the items separately to avoid these problems I've been reading about and Aliexpress decided to make a bundle nevertheless.
The package arrived but was empty - funny thing, all other items in there, because they were cheap, were still inside.

The seller has already reacted saying they have proof of posting with weight...Aliexpress is probably going to decide against me.

Good thing I've payed with Paypal, may have a chance there... 



BundyBear said:


> Hi @cuica - this happened to me for the 11/11 sale. I bought 7 items from one store and they sent six. I disputed it and originally was told it was delivered. I disputed again and they asked for photographic evidence of which I said that I could not take a photo of something that is missing!!!!
> 
> On the second round, they ruled that the dispute was acceptable but the store owner offered a low price which I pushed up and got the price of the missing item plus shipping.
> 
> ...


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Have you posted reviews about these anywhere? I can't find anything about the Pierre Paulin big date on youtube and was curious about it. Seems really cool to me.











Mini-Review: Merkur GMT Pilot


Pros: 1. No physically observable flaws. GMT aligns to markers when hour hand is :00, bezel aligns, went over the watchface with a loupe and can't see anything. 1a. Watchmaker said look again, bottom has dust. 1b. (Edit 15 Feb) See post #3 2. Very nice domed crystal - my only other domed crystal...




www.watchuseek.com













Best of Ali-Xpress?


I Got an email from AliEx, surprised to see this. What do you guys think? Not a homage, is it the real deal? Link here. Id never buy a so called brand name from Ali ever! I've heard off so many knock-offs being passed off as the real deal.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## simon_nmk (Sep 22, 2020)

I guess perhaps this is the one everyone's talking about


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> I bought 7 items from one store and they sent six. I disputed it and originally was told it was delivered. I disputed again and they asked for photographic evidence of which I said that I could not take a photo of something that is missing!!!!


Something similar happened to me with a watch I ordered from AliExpress. I got an empty box. The seller demanded photos of the missing watch, which (as you point out) makes no sense. I raised an appeal with AliExpress, who agreed to refund me. The seller appealed the refund (I had no idea that could be done) and said it was absolutely impossible he shipped an empty box, and so if I received the box then I must have received the watch.

For a day or two I was furious. So, I wrote about the experience here and in several other watch groups. And, fortunately, two people wrote back that exactly the same had just happened to them: empty box, no watch, from the same seller (Escapement Time) on AliExpress.

I wrote back to AliExpress that now there were at least three identical cases, there must be a thief either at seller or at the post office. Immediately, the seller wrote back that he would send a new watch. He did, and he even shipped it with some fast delivery courier.

Many you could do the same? Name the seller and write about it widely looking for others with the same experience with that seller? Then write an appeal with the details of those other customers.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

This popped up on my inbox from Ali and piqued my interest, 2 watches by an unknown - to me - vendor, TwentySeventeen. 

89.99US $ |TwentySeventeen Outdoor Light Kinetic Energy Watch Light Kinetic Energy Movement Luminous Multi Function Chronograph Dial|Smart Remote Control| - AliExpress"sceneId":"3339","sku_id":"12000017241816646"%7D

Now I stand to be corrected, but for typical Ali market merch, both watches seem to present that rare quality of original designs that are well balanced and stylish, with layered dials, fat flieger style hands and fairly restrained dial layout, the chrono even has a natty textured dial surrounding the sub-dials; you may know differently, but I can't think of any particular watches that they may have plagiarised.

Known unknowns?? The movement, is labelled as a Kinetic Energy Movement, this could be just long-hand for automatic, or maybe something like a Seiko YT57, that 24 hour sub-dial on the chrono suggests a VK64. Probz the advertising guff on the web-page describes what is ticking away inside, but it is all in Chinese, the only details that I can gleen are the dims, 42mm diameter and 11.2mm thick with 20mm lug width, these dims suggest a VK64 or similar.

So, wadya think?? Me, I like 'em, espesh the 3-hander in blue, I will cogitate over the next coupla days on whether to throw 70+ squids at would be a bit of a punt, I'll let you know if I do. Pictures:































Cheerz,

Alan


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Something similar happened to me with a watch I ordered from AliExpress. I got an empty box. The seller demanded photos of the missing watch, which (as you point out) makes no sense. I raised an appeal with AliExpress, who agreed to refund me. The seller appealed the refund (I had no idea that could be done) and said it was absolutely impossible he shipped an empty box, and so if I received the box then I must have received the watch.
> 
> For a day or two I was furious. So, I wrote about the experience here and in several other watch groups. And, fortunately, two people wrote back that exactly the same had just happened to them: empty box, no watch, from the same seller (Escapement Time) on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


After hearing about the same issue a couple of months ago I started filming the unboxings of every item, it could save some time and a couple of headaches if anything's missing.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

Ragl said:


> This popped up on my inbox from Ali and piqued my interest, 2 watches by an unknown - to me - vendor, TwentySeventeen.
> 
> 89.99US $ |TwentySeventeen Outdoor Light Kinetic Energy Watch Light Kinetic Energy Movement Luminous Multi Function Chronograph Dial|Smart Remote Control| - AliExpress"sceneId":"3339","sku_id":"12000017241816646"%7D
> 
> ...


Chapter rings are missaligned in almost all photos...


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Indiglo92 said:


> Some interesting watches here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the pink dial one and their 38mm dive style watch if it's offered with a beads of rice bracelet like it was posted on their FB page.


----------



## Ragl (Jun 22, 2016)

bugi said:


> Chapter rings are missaligned in almost all photos...


They're freakin' £70, what do you expect........


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Something similar happened to me with a watch I ordered from AliExpress. I got an empty box. The seller demanded photos of the missing watch, which (as you point out) makes no sense. I raised an appeal with AliExpress, who agreed to refund me. The seller appealed the refund (I had no idea that could be done) and said it was absolutely impossible he shipped an empty box, and so if I received the box then I must have received the watch.
> 
> For a day or two I was furious. So, I wrote about the experience here and in several other watch groups. And, fortunately, two people wrote back that exactly the same had just happened to them: empty box, no watch, from the same seller (Escapement Time) on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


I got my money back. In fact, no more 11/11 sale for me because I think the stores get inundated with orders that everybody has gone bonkers.

Out of the 8 purchases with 11/11 sale, 4 of them resulted in disputes. I got my money back for all four. As you said, the seller can appeal against Ali Express but I stood firm and provided the proof they wanted and prevailed.

Lucky for you that the seller finally sent out a watch to you.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bugi said:


> Chapter rings are missaligned in almost all photos...


Seiko “quality”?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Scbr24 said:


> After hearing about the same issue a couple of months ago I started filming the unboxings of every item, it could save some time and a couple of headaches if anything's missing.


Similar to you, I learnt my lesson with my first damaged item as I could lodge a dispute because I threw away the packaging and it was garbage collection day and the bins got emptied.

I now take photos of everything. I didn’t know you could upload videos to Ali Express?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

cuica said:


> Hi @BundyBear, thanks for the input.
> 
> The difference here is that I bought all the items separately to avoid these problems I've been reading about and Aliexpress decided to make a bundle nevertheless.
> The package arrived but was empty - funny thing, all other items in there, because they were cheap, were still inside.
> ...


I don’t think so. See my point #3. You need to persist. If the seller posted it, and Ali combined it into one shipment, then the likelihood is that someone from Ali stole the watch. Write that in the dispute and put it to them that (a) if seller shipped Watch, (b) watch missing at destination, then all likelihood is Ali stole the watch. If they ask you to prove that it wasn’t your post office, direct them to the first photo that the box arrived well sealed in the Ali packaging.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

BundyBear said:


> Similar to you, I learnt my lesson with my first damaged item as I could lodge a dispute because I threw away the packaging and it was garbage collection day and the bins got emptied.
> 
> I now take photos of everything. I didn’t know you could upload videos to Ali Express?











China SORTING CENTRE in Shenzen after massive 11.11 sale.


If your package arrive knocked, torn apart or gone missing you'll know why. Aliexpress in a nutshell.




youtube.com


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Ragl said:


> This popped up on my inbox from Ali and piqued my interest, 2 watches by an unknown - to me - vendor, TwentySeventeen.
> 
> 89.99US $ |TwentySeventeen Outdoor Light Kinetic Energy Watch Light Kinetic Energy Movement Luminous Multi Function Chronograph Dial|Smart Remote Control| - AliExpress"sceneId":"3339","sku_id":"12000017241816646"%7D
> 
> ...


 Interesting....TwentySeventeen looks to be related to Xiaomi in some way. It looks like those are likely solar watches (I think that's what they mean by light kinetic). If you look, you can find quite a few other watches from TwentySeventeen although I don't think I've ever seen them before, nor have I seen anyone mention them before.

I can't speak to whether the design is actually original. I do like the blue 3-hander, although I'm not big on sterile dials...thanks for posting.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

bugi said:


> China SORTING CENTRE in Shenzen after massive 11.11 sale.
> 
> 
> If your package arrive knocked, torn apart or gone missing you'll know why. Aliexpress in a nutshell.
> ...


LOL. That’s labour intensive. This is how I pictured a post sorting centre.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

bugi said:


> China SORTING CENTRE in Shenzen after massive 11.11 sale.
> 
> 
> If your package arrive knocked, torn apart or gone missing you'll know why. Aliexpress in a nutshell.
> ...


TBH...I imagined NOTHING LESS. That explains all the damaged, misrouted, lost parcels we all have grown to expect.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Ipse said:


> TBH...I imagined NOTHING LESS. That explains all the damaged, misrouted, lost parcels we all have grown to expect.


For fear of derailing this thread…. Maybe we should start a new thread called the Worst of Ali Express….


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I intentionally only bought a strap this year. I figured that with the global status of the pandemic, combined with the increasing global popularity of 11.11, this might be a good one to sit out as far as watch purchases or multiple orders go. There has been a bit of anecdotal evidence that people have been having issues with combining shipping, and lately AliExpress has been far less supportive with the dreaded dispute process. 

I also bought an RC car from AliExpress, which rarely, was shipped from here in Australia.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> LOL. That’s labour intensive. This is how I pictured a post sorting centre.


Shenzhen 12.6 million people. 
Australia 25 million people. 

I’m sure Australia Post is not looking like that right now.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Scbr24 said:


> After hearing about the same issue a couple of months ago I started filming the unboxings of every item, it could save some time and a couple of headaches if anything's missing.


Yeah, that's what I'm thinking. I will do this for my next package.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> Something similar happened to me with a watch I ordered from AliExpress. I got an empty box. The seller demanded photos of the missing watch, which (as you point out) makes no sense. I raised an appeal with AliExpress, who agreed to refund me. The seller appealed the refund (I had no idea that could be done) and said it was absolutely impossible he shipped an empty box, and so if I received the box then I must have received the watch.
> 
> For a day or two I was furious. So, I wrote about the experience here and in several other watch groups. And, fortunately, two people wrote back that exactly the same had just happened to them: empty box, no watch, from the same seller (Escapement Time) on AliExpress.
> 
> ...


Good idea, I bought my Corgeut Speedmaster here:

mywatchcode Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress

My watch code store


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> I don’t think so. See my point #3. You need to persist. If the seller posted it, and Ali combined it into one shipment, then the likelihood is that someone from Ali stole the watch. Write that in the dispute and put it to them that (a) if seller shipped Watch, (b) watch missing at destination, then all likelihood is Ali stole the watch. If they ask you to prove that it wasn’t your post office, direct them to the first photo that the box arrived well sealed in the Ali packaging.


Thanks, will do that in the next message I'll send to the seller.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

cuica said:


> Thanks, will do that in the next message I'll send to the seller.


Good luck!


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I just noticed Rakuten has 2.75% cash back on AliExpress. I haven't tried it yet to verify it works. I'm using the PC app so not sure if it will work on a phone or tablet.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> I also bought an RC car from AliExpress, which rarely, was shipped from here in Australia.


I wonder if they also allow sellers from overseas to sell on their platform?

Having said that, one of the items I bought was dispatched from Sydney. Apparently, the store I bought from had a distribution warehouse in Australia as it’s a popular electronics product and they already sell it over here commercially.


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

dfwcowboy said:


> I just noticed Rakuten has 2.75% cash back on AliExpress. I haven't tried it yet to verify it works. I'm using the PC app so not sure if it will work on a phone or tablet.


Rakuten for AliX has been very reliable for me. TopCashBack usually has higher rates but it takes a long time to get the cashback confirmed. I'm still missing some cashback from May...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Well, for me Ali equals bargains. If something is not a bargain in any way, I simply stay away. For watches this translates roughly 60-120 euros range.
All the disputes I have opened, which are noumerous, ended up in my favor. Maybe in one I should have pushed for a higher money back due to lower QC item, but still it was good enough.

I even bought one of the Xmas presents for one of my children from Ali. It was from an EU warehouse, it was advertised as 7 day delivery, it will take probably 12 (still in transit, arrived in my country with DPD) but who cares since it is well before Xmas. The total price with coupons was 35% lower than Amazon for the exact same item which had hundrents of raving reviews and 50% lower of comparable toys I could get locally.

When you know you are buying bargains, you are already in a situation for something that just might not be perfect, so no hard feelings afterwards. I would never buy anything at 200 euros or more from Ali shipped from China. If it is available at Amazon for a fraction more, much easier to pull the trigger.

At the end of the day I do not feel comfortable spending 300+ euros for a San Martin or the likes when I could get a -lower specd- Tissot/Seiko/Orient/etc or microbrand. If I could get it through an EU based distributor directly, I would probably consider it, since that would provide some peace of mind at the same levels as microbrands.

It is interesting that the majority of watches begin discussed lately in this thread are in the 200+ euro category. Interesting, it certainly shows that quality has gone up and while many people did not consider a Parnis or a Pagani good enough, they have come to accept the quality of the higher end Ali brands.

PS. I could spend more than 200-300 euros in Ali in order to get a higher specd Sea-gull. But that is just an exception, not the norm.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if they also allow sellers from overseas to sell on their platform?
> 
> Having said that, one of the items I bought was dispatched from Sydney. Apparently, the store I bought from had a distribution warehouse in Australia as it’s a popular electronics product and they already sell it over here commercially.


I’d say my case is the same as yours. My seller had a Sydney distribution centre and my item was popular.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Good idea, I bought my Corgeut Speedmaster here:
> 
> mywatchcode Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress
> 
> My watch code store


How many sellers, divisions or store fronts operate under the Watchcode banner? 

Honestly, I’ve received many, many packages over the years from both AliExpress and eBay that have that little slip of paper inside with the Watchcode direct website offering a discount. The light blue one.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

One of my AliExpress orders never arrived. In fact, I think the tracking code was fake, since it has shown "Sorry, there is no updated logistics information" for a couple of weeks now. So, I wrote to the seller to ask what is happening. This morning I woke up to his rather unexpected reply.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> One of my AliExpress orders never arrived. In fact, I think the tracking code was fake, since it has shown "Sorry, there is no updated logistics information" for a couple of weeks now. So, I wrote to the seller to ask what is happening. This morning I woke up to his rather unexpected reply.
> 
> View attachment 16286992


He’s having a laugh, at your expense. Leave a one star and raise a dispute.

I am really going to start a thread called the Worst of Ali Express and allow everyone to vent their spleen. No point to derail this thread which is only for all the good things.


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Just stick with the known sellers, guys.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Ragl said:


> This popped up on my inbox from Ali and piqued my interest, 2 watches by an unknown - to me - vendor, TwentySeventeen.
> 
> 89.99US $ |TwentySeventeen Outdoor Light Kinetic Energy Watch Light Kinetic Energy Movement Luminous Multi Function Chronograph Dial|Smart Remote Control| - AliExpress"sceneId":"3339","sku_id":"12000017241816646"%7D
> 
> ...


I browsed the store and found a Pagani Design being sold there and there is the following comment in the description
*This product is a Xiaomi cooperative brand without the Xiaomi logo.*









145.4US $ |Xiaomi Mijia Top Brand Sports Men Mechanical Wristwatch Ceramic Bezel Waterproof Automatic Watch New Sapphire Glass Watches Men|Smart Wristbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> I don’t think so. See my point #3. You need to persist. If the seller posted it, and Ali combined it into one shipment, then the likelihood is that someone from Ali stole the watch. Write that in the dispute and put it to them that (a) if seller shipped Watch, (b) watch missing at destination, then all likelihood is Ali stole the watch. If they ask you to prove that it wasn’t your post office, direct them to the first photo that the box arrived well sealed in the Ali packaging.


An update to my dispute, the seller wrote a separate message:



> hi,sir,You have provided the proof, and we have also proved that we have sent the correct package. This is the responsibility of aliexpress Logistics. Please be patient and wait for the result of the platform. best regards


So this appears to be a known situation by Aliexpress and sellers...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I believe there is an extra layer of protection both for sellers and ourselves. If it gets lost in the mail and has been shipped using Ali, Ali essentially pays us back, while the seller also gets the payment. In e.g., ebay we are well protected but most often at the expense of the seller who sometimes are not responsible with what happens during shipping...


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

crAss said:


> I believe there is an extra layer of protection both for sellers and ourselves. If it gets lost in the mail and has been shipped using Ali, Ali essentially pays us back, while the seller also gets the payment. In e.g., ebay we are well protected but most often at the expense of the seller who sometimes are not responsible with what happens during shipping...


Sincerely hope so!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

I have been fortunate, the packages seem to reach me in Canada from AliExpress pretty well.
The last was from the 11/11 sale from the San Martin store, and arrived in 3 and a half weeks, pretty good.
The only real disaster I have had was with QC, a Loreo watch, which stopped working once it was humid outside!!


----------



## DeusB (Aug 14, 2020)

DeusB said:


> 303.2US $ 60% OFF|Giv Flying Tourbillon Mechanical Skeleton Luxury Watch Movement For Men Mechanical Wristwatches Sapphire Waterproof Watches Man - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...



Got it! for 180€, i did not have to pay the tax


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

cuica said:


> An update to my dispute, the seller wrote a separate message:
> 
> 
> 
> So this appears to be a known situation by Aliexpress and sellers...


Thanks for the update. So Ali Express will have to suck it up. One of their packers stole it.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Let's see if Aliexpress is of the same opinion...



BundyBear said:


> Thanks for the update. So Ali Express will have to suck it up. One of their packers stole it.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

please, I need some help: I'm trying to place an order on alix, but I have 3 different total cost of the order, depending on the device I use.
1. with the browser: 388 €, vat "probably" included (not very clear, though)
2. with app on ipad: 344 €, vat: no idea, I can't find any info
3. with app on iphone: 320 €, vat NOT included, and "price adjustment" is 70 €, which makes me think that vat is included in case 1)
anyone has any suggestion?
thanks


----------



## Szechuan (Oct 1, 2020)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> please, I need some help: I'm trying to place an order on alix, but I have 3 different total cost of the order, depending on the device I use.
> 1. with the browser: 388 €, vat "probably" included (not very clear, though)
> 2. with app on ipad: 344 €, vat: no idea, I can't find any info
> 3. with app on iphone: 320 €, vat NOT included, and "price adjustment" is 70 €, which makes me think that vat is included in case 1)
> ...


The encourage you to use the app, and on the app there's sometimes small discounts. Something bought on desktop could be slightly cheaper on the app. Also in the app coins are used, but I believe it won't use coins if your on the desktop. Hence there could be a price difference. The iphone vs ipad difference is not explained by this, are you on the same account on both devices?

I believe they will always add vat for EU customers since they have this system, but I'm not sure. Check if your logged in to the same account.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Szechuan said:


> The encourage you to use the app, and on the app there's sometimes small discounts. Something bought on desktop could be slightly cheaper on the app. Also in the app coins are used, but I believe it won't use coins if your on the desktop. Hence there could be a price difference. The iphone vs ipad difference is not explained by this, are you on the same account on both devices?
> 
> I believe they will always add vat for EU customers since they have this system, but I'm not sure. Check if your logged in to the same account.


I have one account only, so I'm logged in the same account in computer, iphone and ipad
I can understand some small discounts, but 70 euros is more or less the vat included in (1) and not included in (3) so I think the 2 are the same, vat included to play safe and vat not included to gamble with the customs 
I can't understand the option (2), and I can't find any info about vat includedor noton the ipad app...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

THey really need to sort things out, the clients are not even able to understand how much they'll pay, that's a pity


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Looks like a nice offering from Ironwatch, I’m wondering what their quality is like.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16279420
> ...


That's as close to a Rolex "Everest" Oyster Perpetual (the one that went on the first successful ascent) homage as I've ever seen. I would love to see Alpha hands, though. 

The price is certainly a bit off-putting, IMO (~$300) - puts it near entry Swiss territory. 

Pic: Hodinkee









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

manchette said:


> I also found colorful models here from Bliger : nice yellow, blue or red plus a variety of movements
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to see that Tandorio on a wrist. I like it a lot but 14mm thick at 38mm case it might fit kinda high.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

I think this watch is about to replace a few others in the collection. 










Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nogood (Mar 15, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> I would like to see that Tandorio on a wrist. I like it a lot but 14mm thick at 38mm case it might fit kinda high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even higher with a leather nato. But wears comfortable on a 18,5cm wrist (7,3").


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

nogood said:


> Even higher with a leather nato. But wears comfortable on a 18,5cm wrist (7,3").


Thanks for the pics! The way the lugs stick out, I would constantly be catching that on door thresholds and such. Ha!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

I am wondering if the bracelet from this steeldive would fit on a mini turtle 








91.84US $ 72% de réduction|STEELDIVE – montre de plongée pour hommes, SD1970, 44MM, NH35, avec lunette en céramique | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Got this very nice Baltany dirty dozen replica during the last sale for 150 euros, a fair price for the classic Chinese version of the Unitas 6497 manual winding movement.
it’s 42 mm, which I find to be the perfect sise for a watch, even if not a correct replica of the original 36 mm dials.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> Got this very nice Baltany dirty dozen replica during the last sale for 150 euros, a fair price for the classic Chinese version of the Unitas 6497 manual winding movement.
> it’s 42 mm, which I find to be the perfect sise for a watch, even if not a correct replica of the original 36 mm dials.
> View attachment 16288932


Link? Looks great.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

168.0US $ 60% di SCONTO|Orologio da uomo Baltany 42mm subsecondi carica manuale movimento ST3600 cinturino in pelle in acciaio inossidabile orologi militari Vintage meccanici|Orologi meccanici| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




it.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> Link? Looks great.


I have the 36mm winging its way to me now. I like the look of these, and prefer the smaller size for my svelte wrist.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

rlachcik said:


> I have the 36mm winging its way to me now. I like the look of these, and prefer the smaller size for my svelte wrist.


Whats your wrist size?


----------



## earlc (Jan 27, 2020)

I wanted to try a chrono so I picked up a Pagani 1711 for $77 durning the 11.11 sale. It has a VK64 mecaquartz movement. The finishing is pretty good - on par with my Pagani NTTD and Steeldive Willard. The bezel is aligned well and action is a touch light, but I prefer that to ones that are hard to turn. The chrono second hand doesn't line up with the center of the 12. The chrono buttons are a little sticky, but work fine. I like the diving helmet design on the case back. Lume is just OK... almost as good as the NTTD but nowhere near as good as the Steeldive. It also really could use a little AR coating on the crystal.

Overall I think it's a good watch for the money, but I'm having a hard time getting used to a watch with a second had that doesn't move. Maybe chronos aren't for me. These photos show it on a rubber strap I got from Ali that annoyingly has Omega branding that wasn't in the product photos.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Mamamia skip this terrible strap


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> I have one account only, so I'm logged in the same account in computer, iphone and ipad
> I can understand some small discounts, but 70 euros is more or less the vat included in (1) and not included in (3) so I think the 2 are the same, vat included to play safe and vat not included to gamble with the customs
> I can't understand the option (2), and I can't find any info about vat includedor noton the ipad app...


I love my iPad, but I've found the AliE iPad app works in mysterious ways. I've seen different pricing, coupons not work, and errors that say something like "The server is busy" on links in stores that work on the phone.

A while back I just started using the iPhone app on my iPad and scale it up. 

Not saying that's the issue here, but am sharing my experience.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Whats your wrist size?


17 cm or 6 and 3/4 inches.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

earlc said:


> .
> Overall I think it's a good watch for the money, but I'm having a hard time getting used to a watch with a second had that doesn't move. Maybe chronos aren't for me.


If you like the look of a chronograph but you don't like chronograph central seconds, cheaper chronograph movements often have the chronograph seconds on a subdial. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Been wearing my Rdunae 6105-8110 homage after it arrived a couple of days ago. First impressions are pretty good and in general lives up to the quality of my previous Rdunae 6105-8000 homage. Case finishing is very clean and consistent (maybe even a touch sharper than a typical Seiko Turtle). Bezel resistance is lighter than on my -8000 homage (though this probably varies on a per-example basis). Alignment is good to my eye, and the NH35 is currently running around -7 s/d. Crown action is alright, feels a bit tough to screwdown (though that's probably due to the slightly smaller crown size). As was the case with the -8000 homage, the blue AR coating on the sapphire crystal is a bit much and can get in the way of photos.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Been wearing my Rdunae 6105-8110 homage after it arrived a couple of days ago. First impressions are pretty good and in general lives up to the quality of my previous Rdunae 6105-8000 homage. Case finishing is very clean and consistent (maybe even a touch sharper than a typical Seiko Turtle). Bezel resistance is lighter than on my -8000 homage (though this probably varies on a per-example basis). Alignment is good to my eye, and the NH35 is currently running around -7 s/d. Crown action is alright, feels a bit tough to screwdown (though that's probably due to the slightly smaller crown size). As was the case with the -8000 homage, the blue AR coating on the sapphire crystal is a bit much and can get in the way of photos.
> View attachment 16291106
> 
> View attachment 16291107
> ...


Looks lovely! What's the lume like?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> If you like the look of a chronograph but you don't like chronograph central seconds, cheaper chronograph movements often have the chronograph seconds on a subdial.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


On my eyes though, it is a sensible compromise for the people that hate seeing a second hand moving only once a second. You see nothing and the Chrono is mechanical. 
It's like some luxurious expensive dress watches that opt for a quartz movement and get rid of the second hand... My dad actually got such a watch because he was tired of setting the time 5-8 times a month, when with the quartz he simply wore.
I have thought strongly about getting such a watch, but with double money you can get descent ST1900 based
It is double but not extreme money.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

My Tandorio california is on a very slow boat from china…. The case ordered for mods two weeks after I ordered the watch is already in my possession. Used some spares from raffles, yobokies and namoki and put this together. The shape of the case needs some getting used to but wears surprisingly comfortably.


















































I know it’s the best of Ali thread but the case and the movement have been bought on Ali.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks for the update. So Ali Express will have to suck it up. One of their packers stole it.


An update to my dispute, Aliexpress sent me a refund proposal of 0€. 
Eventhough I uploaded a lot of pictures to support my claim, I ended talking to an assistant. Not sure if BS or not but she said she couldn't see the pictures so I had to upload to the chat, after which she sent a report to the claim team with that info.
The claim process is also BS because you can either accept or deny the refund and upload pictures only (no writing).
Because of that and because I noticed the seller uploaded pictures of a different watch to confirm he had shipped it, I ended making a picture (sorry for the low skills on paint and the errors).
Not sure now if it was robbed in transit or if it's a scam from the seller:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> An update to my dispute, Aliexpress sent me a refund proposal of 0€.
> Eventhough I uploaded a lot of pictures to support my claim, I ended talking to an assistant. Not sure if BS or not but she said she couldn't see the pictures so I had to upload to the chat, after which she sent a report to the claim team with that info.
> The claim process is also BS because you can either accept or deny the refund and upload pictures only (no writing).
> Because of that and because I noticed the seller uploaded pictures of a different watch to confirm he had shipped it, I ended making a picture (sorry for the low skills on paint and the errors).
> ...


This is the BS AliExpress has been shifting to over the last 9 months. Obviously, there is momentum shift, moving towards the sellers and voiding AliExpress themselves if the information in the dispute is inconclusive. 

Look at the photos, they aren’t even the same watch! This should be open and shut.

If I was you mate, I do a CC charge back. AliExpress will probably shut down your account though. But just set up another. Good luck.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> This is the BS AliExpress has been shifting to over the last 9 months. Obviously, there is momentum shift, moving towards the sellers and voiding AliExpress themselves if the information in the dispute is inconclusive.
> 
> Look at the photos, they aren’t even the same watch! This should be open and shut.
> 
> If I was you mate, I do a CC charge back. AliExpress will probably shut down your account though. But just set up another. Good luck.


Thanks for the input.
I payed with PayPal, not sure how they handle this...


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

I think PayPal will give you your money back. Start a claim.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

cuica said:


> An update to my dispute, Aliexpress sent me a refund proposal of 0€.
> Eventhough I uploaded a lot of pictures to support my claim, I ended talking to an assistant. Not sure if BS or not but she said she couldn't see the pictures so I had to upload to the chat, after which she sent a report to the claim team with that info.
> The claim process is also BS because you can either accept or deny the refund and upload pictures only (no writing).
> Because of that and because I noticed the seller uploaded pictures of a different watch to confirm he had shipped it, I ended making a picture (sorry for the low skills on paint and the errors).
> ...


In all possibilities, I think the seller did send a watch and is probably trying to “prove” he sent a watch albeit with any photos he can get his hands on, eg. a stock photo of the watch on a weighing scale.

What is annoying is that Ali Xpress is not recognising that it is their own workers in the sorting centre that could have stolen the watch.

As others have said, just use your PayPal to dispute if they don’t play ball.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Looks lovely! What's the lume like?


Lume is alright. It only has C1 Superluminova; during my brief experience, the lume doesn't seem quite as potent as some of my other watches (like my Proxima MM300 with C3, and my various Seiko divers with Lumibrite). I've seen worse though, and even without extensive testing, I certainly wouldn't call it weaksauce or anything.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the input.
> I payed with PayPal, not sure how they handle this...


Lucky you, PayPal is more "human" than Aliexpress (but not by much) so that's your only hope.
Aliexpress has become notorious for siding with the seller and making the dispute process as difficult (read "impossible") for the buyer.
I couldn't win a dispute where the seller sent me a return label from a fake company...All Aliexpress had to do is to follow link provided for "tracking"...yet they allowed the dispute to time out as " I didn't return the item ". 3 separate chats with CSRs, all assured me that "the higher escalation team will solve this in your favor " and "i wouldn't deal with that seller either, sounds like something that happened to me last week "

I'm not making this up...outside <10$ purchases I think I'm done with Aliexpress. I suspect either they are making too much money and don't care about losing customers, or political conotations..or both.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

cuica said:


> An update to my dispute, Aliexpress sent me a refund proposal of 0€.
> Eventhough I uploaded a lot of pictures to support my claim, I ended talking to an assistant. Not sure if BS or not but she said she couldn't see the pictures so I had to upload to the chat, after which she sent a report to the claim team with that info.
> The claim process is also BS because you can either accept or deny the refund and upload pictures only (no writing).
> Because of that and because I noticed the seller uploaded pictures of a different watch to confirm he had shipped it, I ended making a picture (sorry for the low skills on paint and the errors).
> ...


Though I quit buying watches from AliExpress for a while, but if I do buy anything else besides watches such as screen protectors, phone covers, and other small items then I buy them with few days of break so they won't be bundled in a combined shipping.
Surprised to read mywatchcode would pull this stunt. I bought all Parnis (about 12, 10 of them are sold 2 are in my collection) from them when AliExpress was more reliable and all arrived without any issues. They have their own website by the way.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

And Aliexpress decided it has no fault for the combining of the orders and for the most expensive one to disappear.
Got a "0€ refund", off to Paypal...



Ipse said:


> Lucky you, PayPal is more "human" than Aliexpress (but not by much) so that's your only hope.
> Aliexpress has become notorious for siding with the seller and making the dispute process as difficult (read "impossible") for the buyer.
> I couldn't win a dispute where the seller sent me a return label from a fake company...All Aliexpress had to do is to follow link provided for "tracking"...yet they allowed the dispute to time out as " I didn't return the item ". 3 separate chats with CSRs, all assured me that "the higher escalation team will solve this in your favor " and "i wouldn't deal with that seller either, sounds like something that happened to me last week "
> 
> I'm not making this up...outside <10$ purchases I think I'm done with Aliexpress. I suspect either they are making too much money and don't care about losing customers, or political conotations..or both.





bearwithwatch said:


> Though I quit buying watches from AliExpress for a while, but if I do buy anything else besides watches such as screen protectors, phone covers, and other small items then I buy them with few days of break so they won't be bundled in a combined shipping.
> Surprised to read mywatchcode would pull this stunt. I bought all Parnis (about 12, 10 of them are sold 2 are in my collection) from them when AliExpress was more reliable and all arrived without any issues. They have their own website by the way.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Been wearing my Rdunae 6105-8110 homage after it arrived a couple of days ago. First impressions are pretty good and in general lives up to the quality of my previous Rdunae 6105-8000 homage. Case finishing is very clean and consistent (maybe even a touch sharper than a typical Seiko Turtle). Bezel resistance is lighter than on my -8000 homage (though this probably varies on a per-example basis). Alignment is good to my eye, and the NH35 is currently running around -7 s/d. Crown action is alright, feels a bit tough to screwdown (though that's probably due to the slightly smaller crown size). As was the case with the -8000 homage, the blue AR coating on the sapphire crystal is a bit much and can get in the way of photos.
> View attachment 16291106
> 
> View attachment 16291107
> ...


Thanks for sharing your thoughts and pics. I love the look of yours.

Mine's currently a few states away. I'm hoping it makes it here within a week or two.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Also in the meantime, my Ironwatch Sub Diver arrived just yesterday, and this one I'm really partial to. Really liking the proportions on this particular Submariner homage, not a fan of the larger super-case Submariners, so this one really scratches that itch.

A word of warning though. When I first started playing around with my example, the crown would catch and want to engage with the threads and screw down when trying to manually wind the watch (which normally indicates the crown stem being cut too short). Thankfully, this seems to have alleviated itself on my example and no longer automatically catches the threads when winding. So maybe there was some minor burr or irregularity with the crown or case threads that caused the issue before and has now cleared up. Though another owner of this same model reported the same issue, though they atleast shipped him out another crown+stem to fix the issue. So just something to look out for if you're interested in this model.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

One of my concerns with buying AliEx watches is that I worry I won't be able to sell them down the line.

Well, I've taken note of the many folk here who say they have sold many used Parnis, Heimdallr, etc. Where are they being sold, WUS?

What % back (vs current price) are you getting? 50%? 80%?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

hanshananigan said:


> One of concerns with buying AliEx watches is that I worry I won't be able to sell them down the line.
> 
> Well, I've taken note of the many folk here who say they have sold many used Parnis, Heimdallr, etc. Where are they being sold, WUS?
> 
> ...


I have not sold any because I believe I would get just 40% of the money back even in excellent condition. Moreover, even with traditional tracked mail, you would pay 10-15 euros just to have the tracking number to ensure that the watch gets where it ought to be. At the end of the day I would either try to sell locally with minimum chances of success or just gift it away.
A 75 euro watch could be sold at around 50 I would guess, but that would include shipping which would bring down the real profit at just 35. Is it worth the trouble?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> If you like the look of a chronograph but you don't like chronograph central seconds, cheaper chronograph movements often have the chronograph seconds on a subdial.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Or, several quartz chronograph movements have small seconds hands, like the Seiko 7T92.

The 9H dial is running, small seconds.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Or, several quartz chronograph movements have small seconds hands, like the Seiko 7T92.
> 
> The 9H dial is running, small seconds.
> View attachment 16295412


This watch is very nice to look at, but you shouldn't count on it when you are going to save the world or any other critical mission


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

New Ironwatch Seamaster 300 homage looks sweet:

















No faux yellow lume too!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

lvt said:


> This watch is very nice to look at, but you shouldn't count on it when you are going to save the world or any other critical mission


Obviously, that's what Pagani Design is for


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Seestern and Suggess are in and here’s an unboxing video


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Seestern looks great. That strap came with the watch?


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

BobMartian said:


> Seestern looks great. That strap came with the watch?


Yeah and it’s most comfortable strap I’ve gotten! Very soft but sturdy.
The Seestern is quite possibly my best pickup of the year at $155


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

john_marston said:


> Obviously, that's what Pagani Design is for


I was going to say Smael!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My "Office Assistant" supplying the most perfect backdrop 🤣 

my latest Ali-express pickup. a Tandorio Field watch.
the dial looks stunning in it's simplicity and layout (execution could be better but I'll get to that in the full review)

something about the BIG, white numerals, mixed with the Fauxtina markers on the Matte black dial, whith those big, White hands. so clean.

stay tuned for the full review in the coming days!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

lvt said:


> This watch is very nice to look at, but you shouldn't count on it when you are going to save the world or any other critical mission


I saved the world at least twice, while wearing that watch!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

OCDwatchguy said:


> New Ironwatch Seamaster 300 homage looks sweet:
> 
> No faux yellow lume too!


Just a bit too much texture on the dial, but not bad overall.


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> I saved the world at least twice, while wearing that watch!


Thank you & thank you.

But next time I honestly recommend a smartwatch.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

cuica said:


> And Aliexpress decided it has no fault for the combining of the orders and for the most expensive one to disappear.
> Got a "0€ refund", off to Paypal...


I must be an idiot. I have not purchased anything on Ali since before covid. 
HOW are you paying with paypal?
I see nowhere on there to put in anything other than credit card info. 
Somebody help me! Haha. I was given permission to buy one watch.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

nello said:


> I must be an idiot. I have not purchased anything on Ali since before covid.
> HOW are you paying with paypal?
> I see nowhere on there to put in anything other than credit card info.
> Somebody help me! Haha. I was given permission to buy one watch.


I think you can choose PayPal at checkout.

Dispite my bad experience, one should praise good sellers like Juelong. Got 2 fkm tropics and actually ordered 2 more:


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

cuica said:


> I think you can choose PayPal at checkout.
> 
> Dispite my bad experience, one should praise good sellers like Juelong. Got 2 fkm tropics and actually ordered 2 more:


I looked in payment method at checkout. All that is in there is credit card logos.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

nello said:


> I looked in payment method at checkout. All that is in there is credit card logos.


Place the order from a computer...the app is insanely messed up. Then the PayPal option is present..took me a while to try that because they lure you to use the app and get "lower prices".


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> View attachment 16296505
> 
> 
> My "Office Assistant" supplying the most perfect backdrop 🤣
> ...


Now I know who REALLY does your reviews editing 🤣
I am definitely getting old - lately I'm attracted to big legible dials like this, preferably white hands on a black dial so the time can be read in clar obscure as well.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Ipse said:


> Place the order from a computer...the app is insanely messed up. Then the PayPal option is present..took me a while to try that because they lure you to use the app and get "lower prices".


Much appreciated


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Now I know who REALLY does your reviews editing
> I am definitely getting old - lately I'm attracted to big legible dials like this, preferably white hands on a black dial so the time can be read in clar obscure as well.


Haha, of nothing else I can blame some of my editing flugs on her 

Agree on getting old....something about the white hands on black (or vice versa) just does it for me.

This, the Corgeut speedy, and the Parnis Explorer II are just so easy to read.


Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Ironwatch Sub again for today. While female endlinks would make this more wearable for smaller wrists, I personally prefer the look of male endlinks on these submariner homages (provided the wrist can support it and they're not extended to a ridiculous degree). I've got around a 17.5cm/6.9inch wrist for reference, and I think the watch still fits well on my wrist even with the male endlinks.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Got the Lobinni micro rotor from the black friday sale. First impressions are very good, I can't see any major flaws. Wears super comfortable, it's very thin and light and the movement is a real pleasure to look at.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

so i picked this up from Gary at ILW, waiting for some 19 mm straps i ordered for it to really show it off.
According to Toolwatch it's gaining 6 seconds a day, but an actual match to my iphone clock says more like, gained 1 second in 24 hours, go figure. Was worried about the ST1701 movement, but so far so good.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> so i picked this up from Gary at ILW, waiting for some 19 mm straps i ordered for it to really show it off.
> According to Toolwatch it's gaining 6 seconds a day, but an actual match to my iphone clock says more like, gained 1 second in 24 hours, go figure. Was worried about the ST1701 movement, but so far so good.
> View attachment 16297514


If that is the 36mm version, then doesn't it have 18mm lugs?


----------



## Amarony (Oct 25, 2020)

Really enjoying this one now that I have it on the strap and buckle of my choosing. The ones it came on were ridiculous.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Thorn MM200 homage review has been posted.
as the thumbnail suggests, it's an overall Good watch that shouldn't be overlooked.....if you don't get too hung up on the weird branding.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

konax said:


> Got the Lobinni micro rotor from the black friday sale. First impressions are very good, I can't see any major flaws. Wears super comfortable, it's very thin and light and the movement is a real pleasure to look at.


Really tempted by this one in gold case with white dial. Would prefer it in 38mm without the date, to make it more dressy. 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Omegafanboy said:


> Really tempted by this one in gold case with white dial. Would prefer it in 38mm without the date, to make it more dressy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


This one is 40mm / 10mm thick (with domed crystal). I'm not sure if smaller one would be possible due to subdial placement. I kinda agree on the date window, it's possibly the weakest part of the watch, but all in all it's still a nice piece that punches way way above it's price point.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ohhenry1 said:


> If that is the 36mm version, then doesn't it have 18mm lugs?


Yes my mistake


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

nello said:


> I must be an idiot. I have not purchased anything on Ali since before covid.
> HOW are you paying with paypal?
> I see nowhere on there to put in anything other than credit card info.
> Somebody help me! Haha. I was given permission to buy one watch.


I found I had to delete my CC from AliExpress (another AliExpress gripe) and the PP revealed itself.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Been wearing my Rdunae 6105-8110 homage after it arrived a couple of days ago. First impressions are pretty good and in general lives up to the quality of my previous Rdunae 6105-8000 homage. Case finishing is very clean and consistent (maybe even a touch sharper than a typical Seiko Turtle). Bezel resistance is lighter than on my -8000 homage (though this probably varies on a per-example basis). Alignment is good to my eye, and the NH35 is currently running around -7 s/d. Crown action is alright, feels a bit tough to screwdown (though that's probably due to the slightly smaller crown size). As was the case with the -8000 homage, the blue AR coating on the sapphire crystal is a bit much and can get in the way of photos.
> View attachment 16291106
> 
> View attachment 16291107
> ...


Oh man, I can't wait! Mine had been sitting on the Memphis Fedex Hub for around 3 weeks, just today it shipped to Brazil, it will probably be another couple of weeks until it arrives to Chile. Does the strap attract lint? What's the extra strap it came with? (if you pre-ordered)


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Scbr24 said:


> Oh man, I can't wait! Mine had been sitting on the Memphis Fedex Hub for around 3 weeks, just today it shipped to Brazil, it will probably be another couple of weeks until it arrives to Chile. Does the strap attract lint? What's the extra strap it came with? (if you pre-ordered)


Nah the strap doesn't really attract lint. The material is very similar to the Uncle Seiko Waffle and Tyre Tread rubber straps. So while not the softest material, it does conform to the wrist after some break-in. The extra strap is just a 20mm version of the regular 19mm chocolate bar strap.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

My Tandorio has finally arrived. Great watch. I mean great. The lume on the dial is so-so but I’m perfectly okay with that. Put it on a Steeldive zulu. Now I have two and planning to build the third with the 1-12 raffles dial and gold cathedral hands.


----------



## Alex55555 (Dec 15, 2021)

Uni-Dive / Proxima Limiter Edition


----------



## @marruciic (Oct 20, 2021)

Yes - I got that yellow one!
Wearing * Today :*






@marruciic said:


> Hi.
> Do You have personal experience with *I&W* [ GRMONTRE ] ?
> 
> Visually on renders looks interesting
> ...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

JojX said:


> View attachment 16300283
> View attachment 16300284
> My Tandorio has finally arrived. Great watch. I mean great. The lume on the dial is so-so but I’m perfectly okay with that. Put it on a Steeldive zulu. Now I have two and planning to build the third with the 1-12 raffles dial and gold cathedral hands.


Nicolas, nice to see you back 😎


----------



## Cheap Watch Guy (Mar 27, 2018)

Diabella AD6026


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

konax said:


> This one is 40mm / 10mm thick (with domed crystal). I'm not sure if smaller one would be possible due to subdial placement. I kinda agree on the date window, it's possibly the weakest part of the watch, but all in all it's still a nice piece that punches way way above it's price point.


Baltic have recently released a 36mm watch with this movement without the date. I quite like their design, but the dial does not sing to me, and neither does the cost. I just wish some other companies would start using this movement so we had more options.

Is their anyone other than Lobinni selling watches with this movement on Aliexpress?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

Cheap Watch Guy said:


> Diabella AD6026


Not my cup of tea, but I like how different this thing is. 
48mm?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Omegafanboy said:


> Baltic have recently released a 36mm watch with this movement without the date. I quite like their design, but the dial does not sing to me, and neither does the cost. I just wish some other companies would start using this movement so we had more options.
> 
> Is their anyone other than Lobinni selling watches with this movement on Aliexpress?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Boderry make a model called the Elite that is available on Aliexpress or on Boderry’s own site. When first released, they were $200, but now they are much more expensive. 

Aside from that, there is a micro brand called Solas that makes a model called the Starlight. It is significantly more expensive. You would need to buy them from the Solas website; they are not available on Aliexpress.

Finally, there is a micro brand called J&G Watches. They are affiliated with the I Like Watches YouTube channel. They are planning a watch in 2022 called the Academic using that movement. No word on pricing, but I expect it will probably fall somewhere between the Lobinni and the Boderry. It will most likely be a Kickstarter-funded watch with the campaign launching in the first half of 2022. 

That’s all I know of.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived direct from Heimdallr.
Wrong version; V2 that I ordered has black outlined hands for better legibility, and wrong colorway; should have been ice blue. 
Done with Heimdallr.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

MAD777 said:


> This just arrived direct from Heimdallr.
> Wrong version; V2 that I ordered has black outlined hands for better legibility, and wrong colorway; should have been ice blue.
> Done with Heimdallr.
> 
> ...


Dude! That sucks. Hopefully you get some sort of compensation.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Recently received the Qimei platoon watch with the VH31 sweeping quartz movement. I had ordered with the intention of modding it to have a less cluttered dial and to replace the crystal with sapphire, and to try the experience of modding using that movement.

I guessed that the dial would be around 28/29mm and turned out to be 28.7mm so a standard 28.5mm dial worked fine (on dial pads), this was a Raffles Time 62mas dial . Re-painted the seconds hand in red for a pop of colour. Used a 30.5 diameter x 3mm thick flat sapphire, was a pain to fit absolutely level as it is flush with the top of the bezel and was annoyingly obvious even when fractionally out, so took three attempts.

Pleased with how it turned out, think it has a bit of a Sinn 556 look now, so will make for a great grab and go. The flat sapphire makes a big difference as well, the domed mineral crystal was quite tall and I prefer it without the distortion anyway.



















96.72US $ 61% OFF|Qm "vietnam" / Platoon Us Special Forces Udt Military Men's 300m Diver Watch Sm8019 B Without Logo - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Got my Octopus Kraken Big Crown today.
check out my unboxing and first impressions.


----------



## Cheap Watch Guy (Mar 27, 2018)

aidaho said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I like how different this thing is.
> 48mm?


It's 43.5mm x 13.7mm.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Some nice prices from Heimdallar

I picked up a Kermit with a ST2130 high beat for $129 with bracelet.


Some of the deals charge to much for adding the bracelet so on some buy the bracelet separately for a better deal.



https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/11-11-Singles-Day-super-sale-c66486023





https://www.heimdallrwatch.com/store/11-11-Singles-Day-super-sale-c66486023?offset=9


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Two more black friday purchases arrived:
1. Cadisen day date. What can I say, I'm a sucker for a dj/dd and all yellow gold. It's pretty nice, shiny without being gaudy and wears well. Bracelet has a bit of flex and the day changes at around 2 am.
2. Aiersh (wtf is with these names) Breguet-ish. This one is all about the textured dial and it looks fantastic. Cool blue hands too. Downside is that it has weird proportions at 40mm diameter but 13.1mm thick, with vertical sides of the case that make it look like a tiny bucket. Also I hate butterfly clasps. For just $57 I'm not gonna complain though.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Love the Aiersh (yeah, crazy name, but they don't use an alphabet...) - got a link?


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

TempusHertz said:


> Love the Aiersh (yeah, crazy name, but they don't use an alphabet...) - got a link?


This is where I bought it from, it was heavily discounted on black friday. Now you might find it cheaper somewhere else:
US $73.94 50%OFF | Relojes Para Hombre Men Mechanical Wristwatches Montre Automatique Homme Pagani Design Steeldivereloj Hombre Marca De Lujo Clock








63.63US $ 48% OFF|Relojes Para Hombre Men Mechanical Wristwatches Montre Automatique Homme Pagani Design Steeldivereloj Hombre Marca De Lujo Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## tomservonaut (Sep 30, 2021)

Feelin the Berny

ended up about $35 from AliExpress


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

konax said:


> Two more black friday purchases arrived:
> 1. Cadisen day date. What can I say, I'm a sucker for a dj/dd and all yellow gold. It's pretty nice, shiny without being gaudy and wears well. Bracelet has a bit of flex and the day changes at around 2 am.


That Cadisen looks great...and I'm usually NOT a fan of Gold. but man, it looks good.
only think holding me back from getting one for myself is the 22mm lug width. it makes the watch look and wear a little larger than the 40mm diameter suggests. should have been 20mm


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> That Cadisen looks great...and I'm usually NOT a fan of Gold. but man, it looks good.
> only think holding me back from getting one for myself is the 22mm lug width. it makes the watch look and wear a little larger than the 40mm diameter suggests. should have been 20mm


I think proportions wise it's the same thing like 20mm bracelets on a 36mm Rolex oyster cases. For me it's not feeling large by any means and I have average wrists.


----------



## josephlibrizzi (Dec 16, 2021)

john_marston said:


> This one is interesting. Very cheap for a Sea-Gull (cheapest I've seen I think), arguably the best Chinese/AliX brand. With sapphire and in-house ST17.
> 
> 38mm with 20mm lugs are men's/unisex dimensions. Simply replace that feminine white strap with something a bit more standard, and you have a bargain watch with unique light-blue sub seconds.
> 
> ...


Just got this one in the mail - it's quite nice!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Got my Octopus Kraken Big Crown today.
> check out my unboxing and first impressions.


Saw the video. It’s a good looking watch. I’m looking forward to the review.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Sorry for posting back to back videos today...just happened to have this one almost ready when the Octopus came in.






Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Got my Octopus Kraken Big Crown today.
> check out my unboxing and first impressions.


Mine should arrive around 1st of the year!
Brown dial variant. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

josephlibrizzi said:


> Just got this one in the mail - it's quite nice!


Pics!?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

konax said:


> Two more black friday purchases arrived:
> 1. Cadisen day date. What can I say, I'm a sucker for a dj/dd and all yellow gold. It's pretty nice, shiny without being gaudy and wears well. Bracelet has a bit of flex and the day changes at around 2 am.
> 2. Aiersh (wtf is with these names) Breguet-ish. This one is all about the textured dial and it looks fantastic. Cool blue hands too. Downside is that it has weird proportions at 40mm diameter but 13.1mm thick, with vertical sides of the case that make it look like a tiny bucket. Also I hate butterfly clasps. For just $57 I'm not gonna complain though.












As I suspected, it's a new, inhouse brand of the *Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co., LTD,* an OEM manufacturer that also makes Aiers and Brigada watches. Interesting company, in that Brigada had some $10-$20 quartz watches on Amazon this year, but the Brigada pilot watch below is solid bronze, and contains an ETA 2824-2.





























艾尔时手表厂家_中高端手表批发_手表定做加工代工-做品质国表


深圳手表厂家艾尔时,26年中高端手表钟表设计制造经验,专家级OEM手表加工代工定做,ODM手表批发设计（代设计和生产）产品远销国内外,提供手表批发,手表代理,定做手表服务的钟表手表厂家




www.arswatch.com







https://www.aierswatch.com/











Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co., Ltd. - Tourbillion Watch/Automatic Watch/Quartz Watch/Smart Watch


Shenzhen Aiers Watch Co., Ltd., Experts in Manufacturing and Exporting Tourbillion Watch/Automatic Watch/Quartz Watch/Smart Watch and 0 more Products.




aiers.en.alibaba.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TempusHertz said:


> Love the Aiersh (yeah, crazy name, but they don't use an alphabet...) - got a link?


Top review in AliExpress listing: "The watch is good, but became even better after *I removed the logo from the dial* (usual stationery knife)."

Very nice looking watch for the price, with an ST1780/TY2714 movement and sapphire crystal.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I love their pilot bronze


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jhdscript said:


> I love their pilot bronze


Unfortunately, they want $320 wholesale (50 MOQ).





New Arrival Bronze Luminous Automatic Movement Pilot Watch Crazy Horse Leather High End Mechanical Watches For Men - Buy Automatic Moverment Watch,Wrist Watches Men,Mechanical Watch Product on Alibaba.com


New Arrival Bronze Luminous Automatic Movement Pilot Watch Crazy Horse Leather High End Mechanical Watches For Men - Buy Automatic Moverment Watch,Wrist Watches Men,Mechanical Watch Product on Alibaba.com



aiers.en.alibaba.com


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Received the San Martin Vintage Explorer 39mm last week from the 11/11 sale. My initial review:

Positives: it is an extremely attractive watch and the perfect size. I love the vintage Explorer 1016 dial. The finishing, build quality and quality control are all excellent for an Ali Express watch. The crown is now signed with the same logo as the clasp. It came with a very high quality NATO strap as a bonus, which was nice. The box hat crystal is gorgeous. I got an excellent deal on it in the sale and it costs a minute fraction of a percent of what a real Explorer 1016 costs. It will keep me amused until my Rolex AD calls me to let me know my 124270 has arrived.

Negatives: after I placed the order and paid for it, San Martin informed me I was receiving version 2, despite them advertising version 1 on their store site. Version 2 appears to be partially caused by the pandemic shutting down Malaysian production of the NH35 movement. It now has the Epson YN55a movement and its accuracy has not impressed me. The best accuracy I've seen is using the 12 o'clock up resting position, which results in +11 seconds/day. Dial up resting position is +18 seconds/day. The crown action when screwing it into the case is not smooth. The Version 2 clasp is smaller than V1 and only has 2 micro adjust positions, not enough. So the watch is too tight with 2 links removed, but too loose with 1 link removed. Changing the clasp was a big mistake by SM. I really wish they had not done this. The back of the watch has an inner circle with a rough edge that has scratched my wrist. The fautina on the hands is lighter than the fautina on the hour markers. I'm wearing it loose as I can not wear a tight metal bracelets.

Conclusion: it is an extremely attractive Explorer 1016 homage, and better finished than any other Ali Express watch I've received. However, I had higher expectations for it.


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

soboy said:


> The crown action when screwing it into the case is not smooth.


Thread quality seem to be a common problem. 
I apply very thick and sticky boat motor grease to the threads with a toothpick, screw in and out a few times, then remove excess.

Because the grease is thick, I don't worry about it migrating further inside, but one has to be mindful of this possibility. 
Since I have screw down crowns on handwinders, the smooth crown action is important and greasing threads is something that noticeably improves my daily driving experience.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Unfortunately, they want $320 wholesale (50 MOQ).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It s too high. Is it a real swiss movement ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> It s too high. Is it a real swiss movement ?


I think it’s too high on an unknown. Plus, the 50 MOQ means a minimum quantity of 50 needs to be ordered - ideal for wholesalers. 

Can you get a Laco with a Japanese movement for that price?


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Rdunae arrived today. It exceeded expectations, to be honest I thought it would be a Steeldive Willard with aluminum insert and domed crystal, turns out, the finishing is much better, the AR is better (although still blue), the polishing is more tastefully done, I think the crown action is more comfortable because of the slightly different crown guards, the bezel action is crisper and smoother and overall, it’s just a better watch, still not proportionate to the price though as it was more than 3 times more expensive than a Steeldive (including shipping, taxes and Fedex service fees).

Some pics:


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Scbr24 said:


> Rdunae arrived today. It exceeded expectations, to be honest I thought it would be a Steeldive Willard with aluminum insert and domed crystal, turns out, the finishing is much better, the AR is better (although still blue), the polishing is more tastefully done, I think the crown action is more comfortable because of the slightly different crown guards, the bezel action is crisper and smoother and overall, it’s just a better watch, still not proportionate to the price though as it was more than 3 times more expensive than a Steeldive (including shipping, taxes and Fedex service fees).
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...


Looks great


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

jhdscript said:


> It s too high. Is it a real swiss movement ?


Probably not high if it's a real ETA movement, but it's a lot to buy one sight unseen, with no reviews. Also, I don't have an extra $16K lying around, and wouldn't want to take the risk I could resell over 45 of them.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Scbr24 said:


> Rdunae arrived today. It exceeded expectations, to be honest I thought it would be a Steeldive Willard with aluminum insert and domed crystal, turns out, the finishing is much better, the AR is better (although still blue), the polishing is more tastefully done, I think the crown action is more comfortable because of the slightly different crown guards, the bezel action is crisper and smoother and overall, it’s just a better watch, still not proportionate to the price though as it was more than 3 times more expensive than a Steeldive (including shipping, taxes and Fedex service fees).
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...


I don't know if Steeldive improved their quality or I just got one of the good ones, but my SD1970 has been nearly flawless on a descent Oyster bracelet for only $80. I later bought a blue Steeldive rubber strap for it for $10.

I'm not sure what any extra money would get me with a Rdunae? Your watch seems to have a bigger crown. For that, I would need to trade away a fully lumed, ceramic bezel, and 200m vs 150m of water resistance. I'm not sure I could appreciate the better finishing, since my SD1970 is worn daily, and subjected to the wear and tear that implies.


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Well, add another one to the Bad Chinese Watch Name Hall of Fame.

Anybody got Tuedix?

US $103.99 50%OFF | TUEDIX DESIGN Watch NH35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches C3 Luminous Sapphire Glass 100m Waterproof Diver SKX007








145.59US $ 30% OFF|Tuedix Design Watch Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches C3 Luminous Sapphire Glass 100m Waterproof Diver Skx007 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Anybody got Tuedix?


LOL! Imagine a 3 watch collection with Parnis, Phylida, and Tuedix


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't know if Steeldive improved their quality or I just got one of the good ones, but my SD1970 has been nearly flawless on a descent Oyster bracelet for only $80. I later bought a blue Steeldive rubber strap for it for $10.
> 
> I'm not sure what any extra money would get me with a Rdunae? Your watch seems to have a bigger crown. For that, I would need to trade away a fully lumed, ceramic bezel, and 200m vs 150m of water resistance. I'm not sure I could appreciate the better finishing, since my SD1970 is worn daily, and subjected to the wear and tear that implies.


I think Steeldive knocked the Willard outta the park. It's probably the best VFM watch you can buy right now.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

tresconik said:


> I think Steeldive knocked the Willard outta the park. It's probably the best VFM watch you can buy right now.


Agreed. Put it on a soft silicone waffle strap and it's the most ridiculously comfortable and cool watch. Mine gets more wrist time than watches costing much much more.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

So what of the year then ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

WorthTheWrist said:


> Well, add another one to the Bad Chinese Watch Name Hall of Fame.
> 
> Anybody got Tuedix?
> 
> ...


Another president ?


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Alex55555 said:


> Uni-Dive / Proxima Limiter Edition
> 
> View attachment 16300045
> 
> View attachment 16300046


It does look really good !


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

Alex55555 said:


> Uni-Dive / Proxima Limiter Edition
> 
> View attachment 16300045
> 
> View attachment 16300046


I swear this color looks different in every photo I see of that watch. I wish I jumped on the bracelet version! I love that teal.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Ok, the Baltany, getting lots of wrist time since I put it on a leather strap. Extremely comfortable (it is small), gains about 6 seconds a day, just looks great. Got the San Martin version of a field watch at the same time, and it is nice, but definitely favouring the Baltany. I'll post both on new straps, first the SM on a custom rally strap, then the Baltany on some Aliexpress special.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Curious if anyone has purchased the Tac Frog PVD version and your thoughts?


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

new colour for the Steeldive 1953, “Kermit“ version. Nice.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't know if Steeldive improved their quality or I just got one of the good ones, but my SD1970 has been nearly flawless on a descent Oyster bracelet for only $80. I later bought a blue Steeldive rubber strap for it for $10.
> 
> I'm not sure what any extra money would get me with a Rdunae? Your watch seems to have a bigger crown. For that, I would need to trade away a fully lumed, ceramic bezel, and 200m vs 150m of water resistance. I'm not sure I could appreciate the better finishing, since my SD1970 is worn daily, and subjected to the wear and tear that implies.


The Rdunae only gives you design accuracy and some details that make it a nicer watch, but it's true that you trade some specs that are straight out better on the Steeldive. The lume for example is definitely worse on the Rdunae, but then again one of my complaints with the Steeldive is that the indices looked green on day light so it's a trade I'm happy to make. Would I buy the Rdunae again and do I think it's worth the price? Absolutely I'd buy it again because every other Willard homage has some element that bothers me, and this one although weaker in some aspects does everything at least right enough and shines in the design department. I'd buy it from aliexpress though, I paid quite a bit of taxes/fees for a $200 watch and I was lucky because WR Watches under declared it for half its price.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Okay 👍


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Ok, the Baltany, getting lots of wrist time since I put it on a leather strap. Extremely comfortable (it is small), gains about 6 seconds a day, just looks great. Got the San Martin version of a field watch at the same time, and it is nice, but definitely favouring the Baltany. I'll post both on new straps, first the SM on a custom rally strap, then the Baltany on some Aliexpress special.
> View attachment 16305544
> View attachment 16305545


Is the Bałtany quartz or auto?


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't know if Steeldive improved their quality or I just got one of the good ones, but my SD1970 has been nearly flawless on a descent Oyster bracelet for only $80. I later bought a blue Steeldive rubber strap for it for $10.
> 
> I'm not sure what any extra money would get me with a Rdunae? Your watch seems to have a bigger crown. For that, I would need to trade away a fully lumed, ceramic bezel, and 200m vs 150m of water resistance. I'm not sure I could appreciate the better finishing, since my SD1970 is worn daily, and subjected to the wear and tear that implies.


My Rdunae arrived Friday, but I've been under the weather and just started to enjoy yesterday afternoon. 

The Rdunae was everything I'd hoped it would be, and then some. I think it's the best looking remake of the Captain Willard, and being historically accurate means a lot to me. (I bought the Seestern 62 MAS for that reason, too.)

I love the Captain Willard design, and have owned the Steeldive, Heimdallr, San Martin, and now Rdunae versions of it. I'd be happy to share thoughts (and some pics) on the strengths and weaknesses of each if interested. 

Spoiler: I think the San Martin is the best modern interpretation of the Willard, and the Rdunae is the best authentic copy. If I could only have one, it would be the Rdunae.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

mrwomble said:


> Agreed. Put it on a soft silicone waffle strap and it's the most ridiculously comfortable and cool watch. Mine gets more wrist time than watches costing much much more.


We all have differently shaped wrists, so YMMV from mine.

In my experience the SD is the least comfortable of the Willards. I like to wear my watch over my wrist bone. The Rdunae, Heimdallr, and San Martin have a more concave case back than the SD, and they fit on my wrist better for that reason.

Edit: To be clear - I'm not beating up on the Steeldive. It's a great watch, and it might be the best value for money watch available. But I love the Willard design, and am happy to pay extra for the brands that I think suit me better.


----------



## another_shawn (Jul 25, 2021)

Also, if you're looking for a cheap silicone strap for the Willards, that have a little elasticity to it, I think this one is really hard to beat.









2.62US $ 30% OFF|20mm 22mm Silicone Sport Strap Watchband Men Diver Waterproof Rubber Replacement Bracelet Band Belt Watch Accessories For Seiko - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





One caveat: buy the 22mm size. The 20mm size is cut oddly, and I don't care for it. This strap is really soft, and the 22mm version fits into the 20mm lug width of the Steeldive, Heimdallr, and San Martin without much of a problem. (The 22mm strap doesn't fit into the 19mm lugs of the Rdunae. )


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

another_shawn said:


> Also, if you're looking for a cheap silicone strap for the Willards, that have a little elasticity to it, I think this one is really hard to beat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the strap capture dust? The thing I like about the FKM straps is that they are dust/lint free.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

another_shawn said:


> My Rdunae arrived Friday, but I've been under the weather and just started to enjoy yesterday afternoon.
> 
> The Rdunae was everything I'd hoped it would be, and then some. I think it's the best looking remake of the Captain Willard, and being historically accurate means a lot to me. (I bought the Seestern 62 MAS for that reason, too.)
> 
> ...


Please do share your thoughts about the various brands’ Captain Willard’s that you’ve owned, your experience would be invaluable to people making a decision about which to buy.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

San Martin 62MAS is with me now after having it sent to my sister's place due to moving house too close to the 11/11 sale. Everything lines up perfectly and it's time keeping is spot on after a day. Was a little concerned about the male end look to end link distance but it wears nicely so I'm really happy with it. It's such a great looking watch. I still think I'll get a Seestern 62MAS when they release the bracelet for it, but might get the blue version.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Another Monster homage, this one by the brand ApexRare









ApexRare Monster


ApexRare Alpinist Homage: Case: material : 316L Stainless steel Case back : 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 41mm Height : 14mm Lug to lug : 50.5mm Lug width : 20mm Band : 316L Stainless steel bracelet Glass : Sapphire glass with AR coating Dial : Sunburst blue / Yellow / Turquoise /...




wrwatches.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

JojX said:


> Is the Bałtany quartz or auto?


I have the auto version.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Another Monster homage, this one by the brand ApexRare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not into Monster references but isn't 50mm lug to lug too long? I thought it was like 47-48mm.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Octopus Kraken Review is out.
This thing is an absolute stunner. now if they would just make it in Stainless Steel as well.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16309462
> 
> View attachment 16309463
> 
> ...


Very nice! I love San Martin but feel their prices are creeping up with every new release.

On another note, has anyone found and 62mas homage in a white dial?


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> Very nice! I love San Martin but feel their prices are creeping up with every new release.
> 
> On another note, has anyone found and 62mas homage in a white dial?


I’ve been looking for white with black or a blue bezel. Unfortunately nothing so far 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New Pagani Paul Newman Daytona released today









109.99US $ 80% OFF|2022 New PAGANI Design Men's Sports Quartz Watches Sapphire 304L Stainless Steel 200M Waterproof Luxury Chronograph Reloj Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani Paul Newman Daytona released today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are all these style (Paul Newman looking) watches on Aliexpress *quartz*?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Gil_F said:


> Are all these style (Paul Newman looking) watches on Aliexpress *quartz*?


no, not all.
this one is using the Seiko VK63 mecca-quartz movement.

there is a VR branded one which uses the ST19 mechanical chronograph movement.

I'm finding it hard to think of any other ones which would be on Ali that aren't Replicas. be careful with super simple branding on the dial or sterile dials as most will just ship with the rolex branding.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Love my Invicta PN Daytona.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Thought this Escapement Time SKX was worth a look at $110. No bracelet option, plain caseback, and aluminum bezel. BGW9 lune might satisfy some better than the C3 on the Steeldive version. Thoughts?

US $110.95 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Diver Water Sapphire Ceramic Bezel BGW9 Fluoro Tape 200M Waterproof








102.29US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh35 Movement Diver Water Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Bgw9 Fluoro Tape 200m Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

So, less than 5 months with this watch, with light wear. I'm taking like a few hours on the wrist maybe two or three days a week. The bezel just fell off. Wasn't even doing anything, just walking to my kitchen. Pop it went. Now it won't stay on. I'm pissed. I paid close to $180 for this. 

Anyone got any solution to fix other than glue it on?


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> View attachment 16314700
> 
> View attachment 16314701
> 
> ...


Well on the bright side it now kinda looks like the Marlon Brando watch from Apocalypse Now.
😁


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 9246 automatic watch review*


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

I've been trying off and on for the last 45 minutes, with a lot of fun cuss words muttered, to no avail. 

I contacted the seller on Ali. But I'm not expecting a reply that will be useful. 

I may just chalk it up to a loss, and use the dial hands and movement in something else. 

I can't wear it messed up like that, and I cannot bring myself to glue it in place.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

junkCollector said:


> View attachment 16314701
> 
> So, less than 5 months with this watch, with light wear. I'm taking like a few hours on the wrist maybe two or three days a week. The bezel just fell off. Wasn't even doing anything, just walking to my kitchen. Pop it went. Now it won't stay on. I'm pissed. I paid close to $180 for this.
> 
> Anyone got any solution to fix other than glue it on?


That stinks. Can't press it back on? A watchmaker might know how to fix it, but if you find someone willing/knowing it'll probably cost you (all the local watchmakers I've tried are useless bar overpriced battery and mineral replacements).

On the bright side, it looks good without the bezel imo. ...it just went from a BB Heritage to a BB41...


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

junkCollector said:


> I've been trying off and on for the last 45 minutes, with a lot of fun cuss words muttered, to no avail.
> 
> I contacted the seller on Ali. But I'm not expecting a reply that will be useful.
> 
> ...


There is most often a tiny thin wire (made of spring steel) that runs inside the bezel that holds the bezel in place. 
I assume it was lost???
This tiny wire makes the clicking sound.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

Gil_F said:


> There is most often a tiny thin wire (made of spring steel) that runs inside the bezel that holds the bezel in place.
> I assume it was lost???
> This tiny wire makes the clicking sound.



The tiny wire is here, I did not lose any pieces. I just cannot get it to snap together. Once together, it just falls off again with the slightest bump. 

I contacted the seller on Ali. They said they would service it if I send it to them. I'm not sure I want to send it to China, and I sure don't want to pay shipping. They haven't answered yet as to whether they will pay shipping or not.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Unfortunately I don’t know much about the mechanics of a rotating bezel. But if you take multiple detailed pics and ask in the dive watches or watchmaking section, you might get a better response.
Chinese customer service and random local watchmakers are pretty useless when it comes to this stuff, from my experience


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Thought this Escapement Time SKX was worth a look at $110. No bracelet option, plain caseback, and aluminum bezel. BGW9 lune might satisfy some better than the C3 on the Steeldive version. Thoughts?
> 
> US $110.95 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Diver Water Sapphire Ceramic Bezel BGW9 Fluoro Tape 200M Waterproof
> 
> ...


Another NH35 skx, sigh, I'd much prefer they had given it the VH31 treatment


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> The tiny wire is here, I did not lose any pieces. I just cannot get it to snap together. Once together, it just falls off again with the slightest bump.
> 
> I contacted the seller on Ali. They said they would service it if I send it to them. I'm not sure I want to send it to China, and I sure don't want to pay shipping. They haven't answered yet as to whether they will pay shipping or not.


You need to separate the bezel from the insert (heat should work well for that)

Then remove the octagonal little wire in there. This is the retaining spring that holds the bezel to the watch.

Place the bezel on the watch and feed the retaining ring back in there (watch some videos on the Invicta subs, it's the same style) 

Once it's in there the bezel should stay put and you can reapply the insert...again, just heat it up a bit loosening the adhesive on the insert and bezel and just press it on there and hold it for a bit (maybe place a heavy object on the watch to keep it in place.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

mougino said:


> Another NH35 skx, sigh, I'd much prefer they had given it the VH31 treatment


It would be nice to see that!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Thought this Escapement Time SKX was worth a look at $110. No bracelet option, plain caseback, and aluminum bezel. BGW9 lune might satisfy some better than the C3 on the Steeldive version. Thoughts?
> 
> US $110.95 | 【Escapement Time】Automatic NH35 Movement Diver Water Sapphire Ceramic Bezel BGW9 Fluoro Tape 200M Waterproof
> 
> ...


It's a pretty solid watch. 
Bezel insert is not aluminum, it's fully lumed ceramic.
Lume is KILLER on this watch.

The issues are the crown being really difficult to work with....REALLY difficult. If you plan on using this in rotation and having to set the time every time you want to use it...it's a deal breaker.

Bezel action is not the best but can easily be fixed. It also takes aftermarket bezels, so that can also fix it.

That said, it's a solid mod base with killer lume out of the Box. Finishing is also pretty good.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

junkCollector said:


> The tiny wire is here, I did not lose any pieces. I just cannot get it to snap together. Once together, it just falls off again with the slightest bump.
> 
> I contacted the seller on Ali. They said they would service it if I send it to them. I'm not sure I want to send it to China, and I sure don't want to pay shipping. They haven't answered yet as to whether they will pay shipping or not.


If you send it back to the seller, it will cost you a fortune and you will never see your watch again.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> You need to separate the bezel from the insert (heat should work well for that)
> 
> Then remove the octagonal little wire in there. This is the retaining spring that holds the bezel to the watch.
> 
> ...


There are two popular methods for securing bezel to case in AliEx watches. This seems the most likely situation for this watch.

There are several WUS posts and YT videos that show you how to do it. 

I think I used a hair dryer to loosen the tape/adhesive and used a plastic collar stay to pry out the bezel insert. Be mindful that ceramic can crack with pressure, so be careful. To reinstall the bezel insert, you can buy a fitted ring of 2-sided tape to hold it in. I just cut my own ring from double-sided tape and it worked well. Warning, I had a 60-click bezel and it was tough to get the markers aligned.

Watch a video/find instructions - it's not a hard DIY. Good luck!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> It's a pretty solid watch.
> Bezel insert is not aluminum, it's fully lumed ceramic.
> Lume is KILLER on this watch.
> 
> ...


Thanks! Very helpful. The lune definitely appeals. Can you compare it to Steeldive and Heimdallr?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Thanks! Very helpful. Can you compare it to Steeldive and Heimdallr?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Sorry I cannot. It's been a while but I had the real SKX. Case finishing is similar, bezels cation better on the Seiko, lume is actually about even at the end of the night.
Materials are more premium on the ET obviously, so it looks and feels more premium (until you fidget with the bezel)

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Sorry I cannot. It's been a while but I had the real SKX. Case finishing is similar, bezels cation better on the Seiko, lume is actually about even at the end of the night.
> Materials are more premium on the ET obviously, so it looks and feels more premium (until you fidget with the bezel)
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


Cool, thanks again! I've been considering a SKX homage for a long time. I can't decide how much I care about having a bracelet (and the ET logo).

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Interesting choice of movement... $750 though. 756.96US $ |【Escapement Time】Manual CAL.651 Movement Sapphire 38mm case|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Scbr24 said:


> Interesting choice of movement... $750 though. 756.96US $ |【Escapement Time】Manual CAL.651 Movement Sapphire 38mm case|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> View attachment 16315963
> 
> View attachment 16315964


🤦‍♂️ why can't they just write "Swiss Mov't" at the bottom like everyone else?? Great looks otherwise though. But I'm sure servicing will be quite expensive... EDIT: Further reading shows this is based on the Peseux 7001. Maybe service won't be so bad after all. Wish ET had just used a regular 7001 to reduce costs though...


----------



## user99 (Jul 15, 2021)

This Patek Phillipe Nautilus homage arrived today. It is an LGXIGE brand, with a Miyota 8215 movement. I bought it on the 11.11 sale for about 76 euros. Original listing is this: 75.99US $ 50% OFF|Men Watches Top High Quality Automatic Machnical Sports Calendar 8215 Movement Brand Watches Stainless Steel Luminous Wristwatch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> You need to separate the bezel from the insert (heat should work well for that)
> 
> Then remove the octagonal little wire in there. This is the retaining spring that holds the bezel to the watch.
> 
> ...





hanshananigan said:


> There are two popular methods for securing bezel to case in AliEx watches. This seems the most likely situation for this watch.
> 
> There are several WUS posts and YT videos that show you how to do it.
> 
> ...




It's back together! And it only took me like 5 minutes!
You guys are awesome. I never would have thought to remove the bezel insert...I feel so much better now.

THANK YOU!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

junkCollector said:


> It's back together! And it only took me like 5 minutes!
> You guys are awesome. I never would have thought to remove the bezel insert...I feel so much better now.


That's great!
A little concerned that it'll happen again, but maybe it want secured properly from the factory and now it is! Good luck and enjoy! Glad you could get it fixed!

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> That's great!
> A little concerned that it'll happen again, but maybe it want secured properly from the factory and now it is! Good luck and enjoy! Glad you could get it fixed!
> 
> Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


I too am concerned that it will happen again. If it does, I at least know how to put it back together again.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

This happens sometimes no big deal nature of the wire style bezel retainer.


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

Gil_F said:


> Well on the bright side it now kinda looks like the Marlon Brando watch from Apocalypse Now.
> 😁
> View attachment 16314971


I saw a snail, crawling along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream, That's my nightmare.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

James Haury said:


> I saw a snail, crawling along the edge of a straight razor. That's my dream, That's my nightmare.


Sort of makes me think there should be an homage from steeldive called "colonel Kurtz" to go with all the captain Willard's.


----------



## Jane Green (Aug 15, 2015)

Triton9 said:


> Sure, it's real turbillion? At that price point, even for Chinese watchmaker. It's a money losing deal.


It certainly is a real Tourbillon and very accurate too mine is running +-1 sec/day average over 5 positions.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## videsh (May 8, 2020)

My 11:11 purchase finally arrived. It looks and feels great though the strap and lume are not the best. 
Excellent for guys with small wrists like mine.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 
What do you think of this one ? Can you identify the movement ? 








32.49US $ 35% de réduction|OCHSTIN – montre bracelet en cuir véritable pour homme, automatique, mécanique, calendrier, Sport, militaire, marque de luxe, 7006 | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Looks good, but a pointer date without the pointer hand is a little bit crazy


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

column said:


> Looks good, but a pointer date without the pointer hand is a little bit crazy


This, and the cut "3" make this an instant no go, imho


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Pfeffernuss said:


> This, and the cut "3" make this an instant no go, imho


If only corgeut made a sterile version…


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

What do you mean ? Date is available on the edge of the dial ok, the lack of hand for the date here is a feature, isn't it ? 
I guess that figures are just for the look it gives.
(sometimes things in life Are crazy 
I can imagine their conversation while creating the model 'hum shall we had a hand or a window for the date ? We need a date mate'  ... Go figure)

For the 3 i agree it looks strange

Would the movement be a common tongji ?

I guess there are few chances that lume will last long but maybe a good one to test various lumes



column said:


> a pointer date without the pointer hand


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello
> What do you think of this one ? Can you identify the movement ?
> 
> 
> ...


DG2813-style movement, but probably not Dixmont branded. The biggest downside would be the zinc alloy case, followed by typically weak, Chinese lume.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

What do you think of this new Steeldive? I'm not sure what WWII dive watch this copies, but is it weird to have a 1000m WR watch, with no functional diver's bezel? I guess the bezel does rotate, and one of the Allen heads is marked, but this makes the Vostok Amphibian look easy to read.








467.28US $ 64% OFF|New Arrival SD1942S CUSN8 Bronze Men's Watch STEELDIVE 45mm Case Double Color Swiss Luminous 1000M Waterproof Mechanical Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




I know this one is bronze, but $450 seems like a lot to spend on a Steeldive, especially since this is still an NH35A and not something higher end.









At the other end of the price spectrum, is this 36mm, VH31 quartz, pilot's watch.









74.5US $ 75% OFF|Steeldive 39mm Pilot Watch Men Vh31 Quartz Sapphire Crystal 200m Dive Top Brand Vintage Military Watch Alarm Clock Reloj Hombre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com














This started out as Steeldive's 46.5mm clone (SD1903S) of the 45mm, bronze, *Zenith Type 20 Extra Special*. Then they shrunk it, and went stainless and quartz.








258.26US $ 63% OFF|Steeldive 1903S Bronze Pilot Watch for Men 46mm Black Dial NH35 20Bar Waterproof Diver Automatic Mechanical Watches|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> DG2813-style movement, but probably not Dixmont branded. The biggest downside would be the zinc alloy case, followed by typically weak, Chinese lume.


Hello ;=)

Movement seems ok, this is the core so i guess it'll give it the best chances to optimize its possible 'lifetime'. 
Is the fact that it's not Dixmont branded a problem from a quality viewpoint ? This branding maybe looked after from a collector viewpoint but if we put this aside are the producing conditions worse or is the environment dirtier maybe in some factories ?

Alloy maybe the major con for me but if the case is alloy : what does it mean when you wear it usually, will it be dark after a few months ?

About lume : even the best ones are a plus but not for sure, as at night it is when i sleep  
(and btw at this price i'm not counting on it)

Thanks


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm on the hunt for an outdoors/hiking/beach watch. Originally I was looking for a solar watch from the bigger brands but haven't honestly found anything that fits what I'm looking for at a low price, so then went scouring AliX and am liking these pilot watches that have 200m water resistance for some reason - which works great for my intended use. Anyone have any thoughts of the quality between the below? I also really like the field watch but I need a date. Anything else I should look for that's:

~40mm
has a date
auto or solar
20mm lugs
decent WR
stainless steel case
sapphire
below $100
probably no rotating bezel

Thanks!


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

If a package is lost on my country, likely by the airport/customs, do I get my money back from Aliexpress after I open a dispute?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

nyonya said:


> I'm on the hunt for an outdoors/hiking/beach watch. Originally I was looking for a solar watch from the bigger brands but haven't honestly found anything that fits what I'm looking for at a low price, so then went scouring AliX and am liking these pilot watches that have 200m water resistance for some reason - which works great for my intended use. Anyone have any thoughts of the quality between the below? I also really like the field watch but I need a date. Anything else I should look for that's:
> 
> ~40mm
> has a date
> ...



I’ve got the addies and I think it’s probably THE best value for money watch on Ali. The prices may go as low as 70 USD (that’s what I paid for mine).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
if Water resistance (WR) is important for you : i would not expect WR from these brands, good choices apart from that 



nyonya said:


> I'm on the hunt for an outdoors/hiking/beach watch. Originally I was looking for a solar watch from the bigger brands but haven't honestly found anything that fits what I'm looking for at a low price, so then went scouring AliX and am liking these pilot watches that have 200m water resistance for some reason - which works great for my intended use. Anyone have any thoughts of the quality between the below? I also really like the field watch but I need a date. Anything else I should look for that's:
> 
> ~40mm
> has a date
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Scbr24 said:


> If a package is lost on my country, likely by the airport/customs, do I get my money back from Aliexpress after I open a dispute?


Packages are insured so: yes.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> if Water resistance (WR) is important for you : i would not expect WR from these brands, good choices apart from that


Why do you say that? I've swam many times with an Addiesdive Willard.


----------



## videsh (May 8, 2020)

nyonya said:


> I'm on the hunt for an outdoors/hiking/beach watch. Originally I was looking for a solar watch from the bigger brands but haven't honestly found anything that fits what I'm looking for at a low price, so then went scouring AliX and am liking these pilot watches that have 200m water resistance for some reason - which works great for my intended use. Anyone have any thoughts of the quality between the below? I also really like the field watch but I need a date. Anything else I should look for that's:
> 
> ~40mm
> has a date
> ...


I have a Type B dial Tandorio, the lume is pretty sucky, but honestly that`s my only complaint. I have a Steeldive skx homage and thats the best lume of any watch I have. The crown threading has an issue on mine tho, unsure if it is a prevalent issue.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Escapement time says they changed for screw down crown, why so ? Were you expecting this ?

Is the Z of Quartz as strange in real life as in the pictures ? (white dial, looks like an r)









74.27US $ |Montre À Quartz 40mm, Boîtier Vh31, Traitement Thermique Manuel - Montres À Quartz - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

A little update to my "empty box" delivery:

AliExpress, as expected, didn't refund me
PayPal has had my claim opened for 15 days and decided that I now have to upload a copy of a Police report, which evidently I have to file.
not sure my bank will help me on this.

No Corgeut Speedy and bye bye 50€...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Why do you say that? I've swam many times with an Addiesdive Willard.


In my experience i've had known brands (seiko 100m WR) going to the swimming pool once (1st use) and then being dead  . It was a 'brand new' one from creation watches, they would not reckon anything nor help at all when sending to local ADs with their stamped 'warranty' card, and ADs denied any possible help when products are not bought from them  It helps to take a step back...


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

manchette said:


> In my experience i've had known brands (seiko 100m WR) going to the swimming pool once (1st use) and then being dead  . It was a 'brand new' one from creation watches, they would not reckon anything nor help at all when sending to local ADs with their stamped 'warranty' card, and ADs denied any possible help when products are not bought from them  It helps to take a step back...


That's very surprising as Seiko is known to take WR seriously. Was it a watch with a screwdown crown? What brands would you trust then? G-Shock?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Movement seems ok, this is the core so i guess it'll give it the best chances to optimize its possible 'lifetime'.
> Is the fact that it's not Dixmont branded a problem from a quality viewpoint ? This branding maybe looked after from a collector viewpoint but if we put this aside are the producing conditions worse or is the environment dirtier maybe in some factories ?
> ...


A Dixmont branded movement, or one from a recognized factory (Nanning, Beijing, etc.) is usually a bit more reliable. There are unbranded "Mingzhu" movements that may be produced by Dixmont, but no one really knows. There are also several other manufacturers producing this movement design, with varying quality.

An alloy case is typically die cast with a zinc alloy (Zamak family), and then plated or coated, with a shiny metal finish. Unlike a solid stainless steel case, the finish on a zinc alloy case generally has a limited lifespan. Any small nick or scratch can lead to corrosion and delamination. Typically, the case backs will be made of stainless steel, because plated alloy wouldn't hold up well to constant contact with human skin. Zinc-based alloys are used, because die casting the case is much cheaper than machining and polishing stainless steel. In most cases the alloy is zinc based, or made from "pot metal" for more heft. Common metals used pot metal (AKA-"base metal") include zinc, lead, copper, tin, magnesium, aluminum, iron, and cadmium. The low melting point of pot metal, also makes it easy to die cast. Occasionally you will see some tungsten carbide watches also listed as "alloy", which is technically true, but not applicable here.

Timex is/was infamous for using plated brass cases. Brass is also an alloy of copper and zinc, while bronze is an alloy of copper and tin. Most brass watches are plated, while bronze is left to patina with age.

Stainless steel is also a metal alloy, made of iron and chromium, with possible other metal elements like nickel and molybdenum. There are three common types of Austenitic stainless steel used in watches:
​*304L* - Iron, 8-10% Nickel, 18% Chromium, 2% Manganese (often used for flatware 18/8, 18/10, will rust with prolonged exposure to water)​*316L* - Iron, 10-14% Nickel, 16-18% Chromium, *2-3% Molybdenum, 2% Manganese (AKA-"Surgical Stainless Steel", *more corrosion resistant than 304L)​*904L* - Iron, 23-28% Nickel, 19-23% Chromium, 4-5% Molybdenum, 2% Manganese (trades hardness for corrosion resistance compared to 316L)​
Most zinc alloy cases seem very lightweight, and can be fragile. They can start degrading in a matter of months, and require special care to last a number of years.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> if Water resistance (WR) is important for you : i would not expect WR from these brands, good choices apart from that


Lots of people in this forum have Steeldive and Addiesdive dive watches, and I've never heard of a WR problem with them. The OP wasn't planning on scuba diving, but almost any 200m watch, by a well known Chinese brand, should handle taking a dip.

Unfortunately, some grey market Seikos, being sold cheap, have had long shelf lives. Their seals can shrink if they sit around, unused. I've gone scuba diving with a 100m WR Seiko with zero problems, and had a brand new, 50m Q&Q by Citizen, leak from a shallow swim.

It's hard to beat the Addiesdive pilot watch. They sell for under $75, and can even get a little cheaper during the big sales. I'm sure the San Martin is a little better finished, but it cost a lot more.








72.0US $ 60% OFF|Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Nh35 Pilot Watch1940 Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## walpow (Jul 30, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> A Dixmont branded movement, or one from a recognized factory (Nanning, Beijing, etc.) is usually a bit more reliable. There are unbranded "Mingzhu" movements that may be produced by Dixmont, but no one really knows. There are also several other manufacturers producing this movement design, with varying quality.
> 
> An alloy case is typically die cast with a zinc alloy (Zamak family), and then plated or coated, with a shiny metal finish. Unlike a solid stainless steel case, the finish on a zinc alloy case generally has a limited lifespan. Any small nick or scratch can lead to corrosion and delamination. Typically, the case backs will be made of stainless steel, because plated alloy wouldn't hold up well to constant contact with human skin. Zinc-based alloys are used, because die casting the case is much cheaper than machining and polishing stainless steel. In most cases the alloy is zinc based, or made from "pot metal" for more heft. Common metals used pot metal (AKA-"base metal") include zinc, lead, copper, tin, magnesium, aluminum, iron, and cadmium. The low melting point of pot metal, also makes it easy to die cast. Occasionally you will see some tungsten carbide watches also listed as "alloy", which is technically true, but not applicable here.
> 
> ...


*HoustonReal, *this is one of the best single posts I've ever read on WUS. A million thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

nyonya said:


> That's very surprising as Seiko is known to take WR seriously. Was it a watch with a screwdown crown? What brands would you trust then? G-Shock?


That was surprising to me indeed, i guess casio is a good value brand for WR yes; this in theory for if the O ring is dead this is going to prove wrong in real life.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Lots of people in this forum have Steeldive and Addiesdive dive watches, and I've never heard of a WR problem with them. The OP wasn't planning on scuba diving, but almost any 200m watch, by a well known Chinese brand, should handle taking a dip.
> 
> Unfortunately, some grey market Seikos, being sold cheap, have had long shelf lives. Their seals can shrink if they sit around, unused. I've gone scuba diving with a 100m WR Seiko with zero problems, and had a brand new, 50m Q&Q by Citizen, leak from a shallow swim.
> 
> ...


I agree, but i had this bad experience and now i don't trust their supposed WR  (roll of the dice ?)

(now on this watch you linked i agree too that it looks like one of the best buy for the time being, i had a problem with an addies but this pilot has no bezel and is from another shop)


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

manchette said:


> I agree, but i had this bad experience and now i don't trust their supposed WR  (roll of the dice ?)
> 
> (now on this watch you linked i agree too that it looks like one of the best buy for the time being, i had a problem with an addies but this pilot has no bezel and is from another shop)


Maybe I missed something but why did a bad experience with a Seiko make you concerned for Addiesdive?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Well, for me if a big brand can be deceiving it's not going to help me trust a little one. But nothing's perfect
(also i had a problem with another addies model, the clients were all chuffed, pictures cool and so on, but the watch i received had a problem and the seller was not very helping, it took a long time for them to refund a bit)


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I've been really happy with this PT5000 movement watch, now a year old.

BTW, my AddiesDive diver is one of my cheapest and best watches!









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Fellow watchers, any idea on how to resolve an issue where Heimdallr sent me the wrong watch? The watch was purchased off their web site and so far multiple emails have received no response. So far their customer service seems awful!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

jlondono77 said:


> Fellow watchers, any idea on how to resolve an issue where Heimdallr sent me the wrong watch? The watch was purchased off their web site and so far multiple emails have received no response. So far their customer service seems awful!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


I had the same experience recently.
I've simply decided to never buy a Heimdallr product again, from anyone.
The watch I received is attractive, just not the one I wanted.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

MAD777 said:


> I had the same experience recently.
> I've simply decided to never buy a Heimdallr product again, from anyone.
> The watch I received is attractive, just not the one I wanted.
> 
> ...


I don't know of any shadow/fake Heimdallr websites, but just to clarify, what site did you guys order from? Heimdallrr.com? Heimdallrwatch.com?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

nyonya said:


> I'm on the hunt for an outdoors/hiking/beach watch. Originally I was looking for a solar watch from the bigger brands but haven't honestly found anything that fits what I'm looking for at a low price, so then went scouring AliX and am liking these pilot watches that have 200m water resistance for some reason - which works great for my intended use. Anyone have any thoughts of the quality between the below? I also really like the field watch but I need a date. Anything else I should look for that's:
> 
> ~40mm
> has a date
> ...


I might go against the grain here and try to steer you away from Chinese watches for this budget. 

First, solar is not really a thing with Aliexpress watches, but that is a minor point. 
The major point is lack of trust and consistency to a Chinese WR ratings. 

The used Seiko 5 and Citizen Eco-Drive market will fit into your budget and get you a watch, which while lacking sapphire, will have a known level of WR, lume, movement reliability.


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> I had the same experience recently.
> I've simply decided to never buy a Heimdallr product again, from anyone.
> The watch I received is attractive, just not the one I wanted.


I've ordered a Sharky from Chinese eBay seller, it was shipped by some weird super-slow snail mail and never arrived. 
I don't know how closely the seller was affiliated with Heimdallr, but I got an impression he/she had not cared at all. 

Took that as a hint: maybe I don't want a Sharky after all


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Lots of people in this forum have Steeldive and Addiesdive dive watches, and I've never heard of a WR problem with them. The OP wasn't planning on scuba diving, but almost any 200m watch, by a well known Chinese brand, should handle taking a dip.
> 
> Unfortunately, some grey market Seikos, being sold cheap, have had long shelf lives. Their seals can shrink if they sit around, unused. I've gone scuba diving with a 100m WR Seiko with zero problems, and had a brand new, 50m Q&Q by Citizen, leak from a shallow swim.
> 
> ...


Very true, but watch out mixing water and a Loreo watch!!!! No QC on those suckers.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> I don't know of any shadow/fake Heimdallr websites, but just to clarify, what site did you guys order from? Heimdallrr.com? Heimdallrwatch.com?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


Heimdallrwatch.com

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

jlondono77 said:


> Fellow watchers, any idea on how to resolve an issue where Heimdallr sent me the wrong watch? The watch was purchased off their web site and so far multiple emails have received no response. So far their customer service seems awful!
> 
> Thank you in advance!


And another fellow collector that likely will think twice Chinese watches, especially with prices going up without a quality increase.

You probably have 2 options : if you used PayPal, open a dispute. Slightly over 50% chances that the seller will respond to paypal even if they don't respond to you.
Second option (with lesser chances) is to contact your CC company. The problem is that you DID receive the goods, albeit not exactly what you ordered, so it depends if they agree to charge back.

Good luck. My resolution for 2022 is to avoid impulse buys at all cost and if I make a purchase, value protection over a seductive price - too many bad experiences in the last year.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> In my experience i've had known brands (seiko 100m WR) going to the swimming pool once (1st use) and then being dead  . It was a 'brand new' one from creation watches, they would not reckon anything nor help at all when sending to local ADs with their stamped 'warranty' card, and ADs denied any possible help when products are not bought from them  It helps to take a step back...


Creation watches, as a grey seller, often has watches that have been lying around for a while (or maybe even returns/ex-display). So I’m not shocked a 100m watch from Creation leaked when swimming. Also assuming no screw down crown (on a 100m Seiko), so can’t rule out the crown having moved around underwater.

I do trust Japanese WR a lot more than Chinese, considering the QC issues with other elements of the watch. That said, the $100+ ones are pretty well built and I’d trust my Steeldive in the water. Also being cheap makes them good for swimming.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello  

I was not saying it was not possible to have WR problems, at the opposite  😛 🤪



Which top 3 Chinese movements would you recommend to try ? For example with a dg2813 (under 100$)

other example : With this one i'd like to try it but i'm not sure if it is alloy for the case (i'd rather avoid alloy)








35.68US $ 49% OFF|Forsining Men Transparent Design Mechanical Watch Automatic Silver Square Gold Gear Skeleton Stainless Steel Wristwatch Classic - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Can you please help identify the movements here ?
seems nice, stainless steel case, automatic movement








23.26US $ 20% OFF|2016 New Fashion Sewor Brand Design Business Calendar Clock Men Male Automatic Mechanical Self Wind Leather Wrist Dress Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






this one below looks a lot like a rectangular yonger & bresson i have (but it needs a battery to make its isa movement back to life), so would you try the sewor ? 
i'm not sure how it compares to the other ones from AE








21.32US $ 20% OFF|Sewor Top Brand Luxury Men's Watch Men Wrist Watch Military Sport Clocks Automatic Mechanical Calendar Male Classic Clock Se025 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

60.0US $ 50% OFF|Thorn Men's Vintage Wristwatch 37.8mm Silver Dial Luminous Simple Style Quartz Movement Dress Watch For Male - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





this looks interesting and is priced accordingly


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Can you please help identify the movements here ?
> seems nice, stainless steel case, automatic movement
> 
> 
> ...


A Sewor mechanical watch, in the $20 price range, will contain a Tongji-based,17-jewel automatic.

The Chinese Standard Movement (AKA "Tongji" 统机), was designed as a hand wind movement to power inexpensive watches for the Chinese population. Every Chinese household at the time of the fourth, Five Year Plan, was told to aspire to owning a radio, a watch, and a bicycle. Virtually every watch factory in China was tasked with producing some version of this movement. The average hand wind Tongji has a 40 hour power reserve. To prevent over winding, most automatic winding modules include a barrel clutch, that reduces the power reserve by around 25% (~30 hour PR for automatic Tongjis). The Chinese Standard Movement was never designed to have a self-winding option, and many of these add-on modules are inefficient, and lack a suitably heavy, central rotor weight, to keep the movement wound. Many of these Uber-cheap automatics, will not stay wound based on the movements of your arm and wrist, and will require hand-winding to keep functioning.

The hard reality is that you get what you pay for. These Under $25 automatic watches are super disposable, and have lives measured in months, and not years. YMMV if you hardly ever wear the watch, and baby it. If you plan to use it for daily wear, it will get replaced often. When choosing a Sewor, stick with the silver finish. At this price point, the gold finishes wear quickly. Also, look for watches that have some brushed finishing, because the all polished look is often indicative of chrome plating.

I'm reminded of the Vincero ads I keep seeing on YouTube. The guy opens the box, an is instantly blown away by how good (the rather average looking) model comes across. These watches can look really good the day they arrive, but the story is usually very different in a few weeks or months down the line. I've bought a number of cheap watches over the years, and most have seemed like impressive values on that first day. Never trust first day reviews.

It would probably be worthwhile to look $10 to $15 higher up the price range, and find something with a DG2813 or ST16 movement. and a better stainless steel case.

I wouldn't be shocked to find out that the Sewor cases were actually alloy. There is a process by which powered stainless steel is mixed with a temporary binding agent, and then injected into a mold (Powdered Metallurgy - PM). The mold is then heated (sintered) to form a case, which technically has the chemical composition of stainless steel. These cases are then "coated" with a metallic finish. I have a Megir 3006, that was made this way. Calling it a 'stainless steel case" is somewhat of a cheat, since the surface can't be machined or polished in the same way. Looking closely at Sewor "stainless" cases, the rounded lines, and lack of sharp edges, makes me think these are low temperature castings.


----------



## Sokpuppet1 (Jun 19, 2019)

manchette said:


> Can you please help identify the movements here ?
> seems nice, stainless steel case, automatic movement
> 
> 
> ...


At these prices it’s important to remember you’re getting what you pay for. Don’t know these brands personally but at that price level I’d worry about how well it functions as a watch and how long it will last.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

THank you, this is exactly the kind of appraisal we need to understand where|when the price is right and meets quality 
If only sellers would tell us more on the products, giving more technical details would help to choose good models.

I'd like to try some of the basics, like a DG2813 movement, 1 or 2 Seagulls etc...

Berny has a ST16 here. Seagull, st1612 according to their page








46.0US $ 50% de réduction|Berny – Montre-bracelet En Cuir Pour Hommes, Étanche 5atm, Mécanique, Automatique, Suisse, Marque De Luxe - Montres Mécaniques - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





i have the 7068M-B but i may try the 038M-B, looks like black figures on the dial (i 1st thought i was grey figures) .
This shop is interesting for they say which is the movement included , and their service is good : they gave me pictures of the content of the package before sending it. I don't know about you but a seller that communicates as such is not that common.
If you know others shops that are taking care of their clients like this please share 



HoustonReal said:


> A Sewor mechanical watch, in the $20 price range, will contain a Tongji-based,17-jewel automatic.
> 
> The Chinese Standard Movement (AKA "Tongji" 统机), was designed as a hand wind movement to power inexpensive watches for the Chinese population. Every Chinese household at the time of the fourth, Five Year Plan, was told to aspire to owning a radio, a watch, and a bicycle. Virtually every watch factory in China was tasked with producing some version of this movement. The average hand wind Tongji has a 40 hour power reserve. To prevent over winding, most automatic winding modules include a barrel clutch, that reduces the power reserve by around 25% (~30 hour PR for automatic Tongjis). The Chinese Standard Movement was never designed to have a self-winding option, and many of these add-on modules are inefficient, and lack a suitably heavy, central rotor weight, to keep the movement wound. Many of these Uber-cheap automatics, will not stay wound based on the movements of your arm and wrist, and will require hand-winding to keep functioning.
> 
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Sokpuppet1 said:


> At these prices it’s important to remember you’re getting what you pay for. Don’t know these brands personally but at that price level I’d worry about how well it functions as a watch and how long it will last.


I guess a tongji could last a bit if you will to manually wound it, but i'd rather avoid alloys. Also the less data they give the most difficult the choice to be sure what you'll really have. But i guess providing complete data is not their main concern, some sellers are just selling the cheapest models to sell more


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

PD1960
Considering one of these for a friend. 
What is the difference between V1 and V2?

Thanks


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

2022 started with good news regarding watches.
After Aliexpress denied my refund for a missing Corgeut Speedy, I made a claim with Paypal who in turn asked me for a police report. Only 2 days after I uploaded the document, I woke up this morning with an email saying Paypal is refunding me!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

nello said:


> PD1960
> Considering one of these for a friend.
> What is the difference between V1 and V2?
> 
> Thanks


The v2 comes with a slightly different movement due to a drop in supply of the NH35 (the factory got hit by Covid). The v2 also comes as a no-date version were the v1 has a date. Otherwise they are mostly the same.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

nello said:


> PD1960
> Considering one of these for a friend.
> What is the difference between V1 and V2?
> 
> Thanks


V2 has brushed tops to the lugs.

V2 also introduced the no date Tiffany blue and orange/yellow dials.

Some come with YN55 others come with NH35...confirm with the seller.


Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## marlenangel (Apr 30, 2020)

Anyone know what the Benyar BY5114 is homaging?


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

I think a Parmigiana Fleurier Kalpa….I think.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Whoever said the coins reset after new year, they didn't. Now I have over 5000 coins lol.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Happy with this purchase, except I wish the "brown" dial wasn't so reddish orange. Overall, a good addition to the collection,although I would consider a different colorway of doing it again.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

cuica said:


> 2022 started with good news regarding watches.
> After Aliexpress denied my refund for a missing Corgeut Speedy, I made a claim with Paypal who in turn asked me for a police report. Only 2 days after I uploaded the document, I woke up this morning with an email saying Paypal is refunding me!


How does a Paypal refund work? Do paypal refund you from their own money (seeing it as a kind of "insurance" for which they swallow the cost), or do they override AliExpress and effectively "take" the money from AliExpress's own paypal account?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

No idea, all I know is that I will retrieve mu money.


Springy Watch said:


> How does a Paypal refund work? Do paypal refund you from their own money (seeing it as a kind of "insurance" for which they swallow the cost), or do they override AliExpress and effectively "take" the money from AliExpress's own paypal account?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with this one? I'm not sure if anyone's gotten the lumed wave dial but I think I've seen this model mentioned here - haven't been able to find any reviews. Very curious what the lug to lug is with lugs that are so straight.












https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005003658523554.html


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

MAD777 said:


> Happy with this purchase, except I wish the "brown" dial wasn't so reddish orange. Overall, a good addition to the collection,although I would consider a different colorway of doing it again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a lovely watch though, looks well made. Is it homaging an Oris?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Berny has a ST16 here. Seagull, st1612 according to their page
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the Berny AM7068 as well, with the TY2806 (ST1612) movement. The one thing of note is that while the case is stainless steel, it is the less corrosion resistant 304L, commonly used in flatware. This is not a huge concern, since this is not a diver, but some people will assume all stainless steel watch cases are made from 316L.

My movement experiences a bit of second hand stutter when being set, which is common to Miyota 8 Series based architecture.

The leather strap on my Berny is above average quality, and I really appreciate the different texture of the cowhide. So many watches use the same "Bamboo" patterned leather straps, that can differ greatly in materials, longevity and comfort.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> How does a Paypal refund work? Do paypal refund you from their own money (seeing it as a kind of "insurance" for which they swallow the cost), or do they override AliExpress and effectively "take" the money from AliExpress's own paypal account?


PayPal can usually yank the money back from the seller's PayPal account. If they can't retrieve the amount, they eat the loss.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this one? I'm not sure if anyone's gotten the lumed wave dial but I think I've seen this model mentioned here - haven't been able to find any reviews. Very curious what the lug to lug is with lugs that are so straight.
> 
> View attachment 16338999
> 
> ...



L2L is 47.85. Wears really comfortably. I’ve got 2 and planning to buy another case


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

JojX said:


> View attachment 16339567
> View attachment 16339568
> 
> 
> ...


Great thank you! Any other feedback? Did you just buy these cases or the whole watch? Wondering about crown action and lume.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I bought the California watch. The lume is so-so. The crown action is very nice. No complaints whatsoever. Generally Tandorio is great bang for the buck. Their 62mas is a Real bargain (same case as heimdallr but with a bigger crown and nicely domed sapphire - heimdallr uses tophat).


----------



## hairy (Dec 16, 2011)

john_marston said:


> That’s a lovely watch though, looks well made. Is it homaging an Oris?


It is, I wrote up a little review on the green colorway version here: Octopus Big Crown Pointer Date homage

I plan to update it soon with my thoughts after a month of wearing it, but the short version is "I like it".


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Sometimes I change a strap and feel like I got a new watch. The spectre sterile homage by debert is probably my most versatile watch, you can wear it with practically any type of strap from leather to nato to canvas and a stainless steel bracelet.
I have spent the last week wearing it on a daily basis on a black perlon and I enjoy it so much and feels like I am trying a new watch on!

The lume shot was just after the two others. After getting the photos I went to a storage room prior to turning on the light and the lume simply shined so I just had to take the photo. In reality the lume is mediocre. The hands' lume is good enough and usable. The blue lume though is really hard to actually see.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Seems there have been a few thoughts around Tandorio flying around lately, any thoughts on their Kanagawa Turtle? There aren’t any lume shots (that I’ve been able to find), am I naive to assume all these dials are lumed? I’ve read that their build quality is on par with the other ‘better’ Ali watches, haven’t seen any in depth reviews though.



















86.1US $ 30% OFF|Tandorio 44mm 24 Jewels NH35A Mechanical Automatic Mens Watch Sapphire Crysstal 200m Waterproof Kanagawa Surfing Dial|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Seems there have been a few thoughts around Tandorio flying around lately, any thoughts on their Kanagawa Turtle? There aren’t any lume shots (that I’ve been able to find), am I naive to assume all these dials are lumed? I’ve read that their build quality is on par with the other ‘better’ Ali watches, haven’t seen any in depth reviews though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike many of the other 6105-8110 homages, Tandorio doesn't fully lume the ceramic bezel, other than the pip.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Unlike many of the other 6105-8110 homages, Tandorio doesn't fully lume the ceramic bezel, other than the pip.
> 
> View attachment 16343143


Thanks, I actually don’t mind that, sometimes the fully lumed bezel can be a bit much (IMO). I’m on holiday at the moment and keep thinking “hmm, I kind of wish I had a holiday watch…”


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This was a fun purchase just for the splash of color. Works well and has very good lume. 
Speaking of splashing, don't splash this one as the crown doesn't screw all the way in because the case opening is too small for the crown. But it was cheap and I got what I paid for, LOL.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Unlike many of the other 6105-8110 homages, Tandorio doesn't fully lume the ceramic bezel, other than the pip.
> 
> View attachment 16343143


The bezel on my heimdallr 62mas homage is, just the pip is luminated.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

crAss said:


> Sometimes I change a strap and feel like I got a new watch. The spectre sterile homage by debert is probably my most versatile watch, you can wear it with practically any type of strap from leather to nato to canvas and a stainless steel bracelet.
> I have spent the last week wearing it on a daily basis on a black perlon and I enjoy it so much and feels like I am trying a new watch on!
> 
> The lume shot was just after the two others. After getting the photos I went to a storage room prior to turning on the light and the lume simply shined so I just had to take the photo. In reality the lume is mediocre. The hands' lume is good enough and usable. The blue lume though is really hard to actually see.
> ...


The Seamaster 300 Master homage (corgeut) is my favourite homage. 
I also like my Tissel Submariner homage but surprisingly quickly got tired of the look. 
The Didung Royal Oak homage really had me exited at the beginning and its a great watch for the money, but its quite "special" and I don't wear it often.

I like the Seamaster homage so much I even went for a rep (pssst! ) but finally ended up ordering the real thing a couple of weeks ago.
Let's hope the store can still get hold of a new Omega Seamaster 300 Master since it is discontinued and replaced by an updated version as I understand.

So in the end the homage made me by an original omega.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I’ve read that their build quality is on par with the other ‘better’ Ali watches, haven’t seen any in depth reviews though.


In my review of their Flieger/Field watches I noticed some weird machining where the lugs meet the case (between the lugs where the strap would sit) not uniform. but otherwise, the case quality seems to be there. can't comment on any of their other models, but they seem to be related to Bliger, which are not on par with other OEM's.

there has been a couple other Tandorio reviews out there...pretty sure the I like watches channel did the 62MAS and came away fairly impressed (for the money)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> How does a Paypal refund work? Do paypal refund you from their own money (seeing it as a kind of "insurance" for which they swallow the cost), or do they override AliExpress and effectively "take" the money from AliExpress's own paypal account?


Hello ;=)
We all pay the fees for their service, this is how they live.
This is why ebay has now removed them and use their own company.








eBay drops PayPal as first choice for payments


The online marketplace says the move will benefit both sellers and buyers.



www.bbc.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Buyer beware : I had my nh36a guanqin watch stopped, i was wearing it _every day_ , so i was very surprised, i shaked it, i moved the crown, i turned the crown but it moved no more  I waited for the next day and same actions did nothing... I wondered how come it can stop suddenly like that. I guess it fell and this broke something. Thinking about it i remembered it actually fell on a carpet once or twice, but this was not from a high place. This is really too bad for i liked it a lot.  .
I need to learn to repair it, or swap it. Time lacks... Are your automatic watches never falling ?
( i now remember that the other day when|after watching hands there was humidity inside the watch, happened only once or twice after months, can it be the culprit?)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> Buyer beware : I had my nh36a guanqin watch stopped, i was wearing it _every day_ , so i was very surprised, i shaked it, i moved the crown, i turned the crown but it moved no more  I waited for the next day and same actions did nothing... I wondered how come it can stop suddenly like that. I guess it fell and this broke something. Thinking about it i remembered it actually fell on a carpet once or twice, but this was not from a high place. This is really too bad for i liked it a lot.  .
> I need to learn to repair it, or swap it. Time lacks... Are your automatic watches never falling ?
> ( i now remember that the other day when|after watching hands there was humidity inside the watch, happened only once or twice after months, can it be the culprit?)


Last year I had a watch stop for no reason. I took the back off, and without doing anything, it started again. Put the case back on, and no problems at all since. So, it could be something trivial like that.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

manchette said:


> Buyer beware : I had my nh36a guanqin watch stopped, i was wearing it _every day_ , so i was very surprised, i shaked it, i moved the crown, i turned the crown but it moved no more  I waited for the next day and same actions did nothing... I wondered how come it can stop suddenly like that. I guess it fell and this broke something. Thinking about it i remembered it actually fell on a carpet once or twice, but this was not from a high place. This is really too bad for i liked it a lot.  .
> I need to learn to repair it, or swap it. Time lacks... Are your automatic watches never falling ?
> ( i now remember that the other day when|after watching hands there was humidity inside the watch, happened only once or twice after months, can it be the culprit?)


Like anything, sometimes movements just fail. Happened to me with an NH35 and a 9015. Not sure about the issue with the 9015, but the watch with the NH35 literally stopped while I was reading the time. My repairman said he found a poorly manufactured part In the movement. It happens. 

If you’ve seen condensation inside the watch, that will cause trouble now or in the future and there could be a number of reasons.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New Pagani Paul newman just arrived and I did a quick unboxing. first impressions are pretty good when talking about the watch head...the bracelet and clasp are just recycled from every other otyster in their lineup and is....fine.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Techme said:


> Like anything, sometimes movements just fail. Happened to me with an NH35 and a 9015. Not sure about the issue with the 9015, but the watch with the NH35 literally stopped while I was reading the time. My repairman said he found a poorly manufactured part In the movement. It happens.
> 
> If you’ve seen condensation inside the watch, that will cause trouble now or in the future and there could be a number of reasons.


I've had two movements fail over the years. One was a Vostok I got of eBay (I have over 40 Vostoks and that's the only one to fail) and the other was a 9015 which was in a €400 watch and failed in the first month I had it. It was a couple of years before I bought another watch with a 9015 but with hindsight it wasn't a general problem with that model; just a specific problem with that individual movement. As you say, sometimes movements just fail.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

NAD
as anybody else time to time i get messages with promo codes from sellers on AE. is there any way to reach their stores directly from the Message Center (web and firefox if it matters)? thanks


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

frogles said:


> NAD
> as anybody else time to time i get messages with promo codes from sellers on AE. is there any way to reach their stores directly from the Message Center (web and firefox if it matters)? thanks


not that I could find. I usually message through the app though, and there's a button top right to jump to the store.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Techme said:


> Like anything, sometimes movements just fail. Happened to me with an NH35 and a 9015. Not sure about the issue with the 9015, but the watch with the NH35 literally stopped while I was reading the time. My repairman said he found a poorly manufactured part In the movement. It happens.
> 
> If you’ve seen condensation inside the watch, that will cause trouble now or in the future and there could be a number of reasons.


Some years ago I got a festina watch as a gift. It had a miyota quartz Chrono movement (1/100 of a second). Second month it fell once from the bed to the tile floor and stopped working. The official service just said it would not claim labor for the repair but a new movement had to be bought from them and the price was 70% of the watch and I never fixed it...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> Like anything, sometimes movements just fail. Happened to me with an NH35 and a 9015. Not sure about the issue with the 9015, but the watch with the NH35 literally stopped while I was reading the time. My repairman said he found a poorly manufactured part In the movement. It happens.
> 
> If you’ve seen condensation inside the watch, that will cause trouble now or in the future and there could be a number of reasons.


🙃 I saw a vid where a watch arrives dead with an nh36a, so i know i'm not alone  🥳


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1806 and Casio A1000M


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 1806 and Casio A1000M


appreciate the comparison. thanks.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I’d just get the Casio. You’re paying for the steel case with lovely finish. If you want a non-steel $16 digital watch get a different Casio, not a SKMEI. Imo.

Anyway. Seeing a bunch of new nice watches. Though I’m not too happy with a lot of brands going the PT5000/SW200 route. Higher prices for not a whole lot more imo.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

New San Martin. I'm not feeling it tbh, but maybe someone will.









325.5US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Watch 38.5mm Miyota 9015 Vintage Classic Business Dress Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire 10Bar reloj| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

konax said:


> New San Martin. I'm not feeling it tbh, but maybe someone will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the dimensions and specifications, but I don't like the dial or bezel. If it came with some different dials and colours I might be more interested. 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

At least San Martin is trying some original designs. With their good quality, they could morph into a micro brand! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

I think I forgot to share this the other day but pretty decent $8 strap

sorry for the big watermark, AliExpress sellers are ruthless in using buyer photos and vids in their listings

US $8.60 40％ Off | 10mm 12mm 14mm 16mm 18mm 20mm New High quality Women Black brown red Genuine Leather Watch Band Strap Bracelet With Pin Buckle








8.6US $ 40% OFF|10mm 12mm 14mm 16mm 18mm 20mm New High Quality Women Black Brown Red Genuine Leather Watch Band Strap Bracelet With Pin Buckle - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

konax said:


> New San Martin. I'm not feeling it tbh, but maybe someone will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That bezel looks legitimately awful on this watch.
What a shame. The dial and hands are great but not suited for a sports watch of that type.

I know people have been asking for more original designs from SM but this isn't it. The bezel and dial are unique, but not in a good way, and the rest of the watch is very uninspired and, frankly, ugly. How hard can it be to design a watch that isn't entirely derivative/clout-chasing of famous Swiss designs??


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

konax said:


> New San Martin. I'm not feeling it tbh, but maybe someone will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the hex head crown. That's cool. Other than that, the watch doesn't do much for me.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16348878
> 
> I think I forgot to share this the other day but pretty decent $8 strap
> 
> ...


$8.60 strap on a Speedmaster. I love it. Irony aside, it looks good!


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

konax said:


> New San Martin. I'm not feeling it tbh, but maybe someone will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems like Genta-esque designs are hot these days. Shame about the terrible butterfly clasp though, nobody in their right mind likes those.


----------



## zagato1750 (Sep 10, 2018)

I like it…the bezel isn’t that bad to me….more colors would be beneficial.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Not for me either. But I agree that it’s nice to see San Martin try original designs.

I just wish more Ali brands would homage more obscure / old watches. Or just take heavy inspiration from them with an own twist. That’s what most western micros do, tbh.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> At least San Martin is trying some original designs. With their good quality, they could morph into a micro brand!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Original, but incredibly derivative. That new one screams "I'm not an APRO homage! It's so funny that you'd think that."


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Not for me either. But I agree that it’s nice to see San Martin try original designs.
> 
> I just wish more Ali brands would homage more obscure / old watches. Or just take heavy inspiration from them with an own twist. That’s what most western micros do, tbh.


The Chinese just homage the major Western brands, after they homage an older design. It's not like Oris started with a clean sheet with their Big Crown, and didn't draw inspiration from the Zenith Pilot Type 20. Now I see Oris Big Crown homages everywhere.

NOMOS copied other Bauhaus designs, and then a bunch of NOMOS homages proliferated.

.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The Chinese just homage the major Western brands, after they homage an older design. It's not like Oris started with a clean sheet with their Big Crown, and didn't draw inspiration from the Zenith Pilot Type 20. Now I see Oris Big Crown homages everywhere.
> 
> NOMOS copied other Bauhaus designs, and then a bunch of NOMOS homages proliferated.
> 
> .


Well, I say Nomos revived an old forgotten design with the Tangente, then started making pretty much all original designs. Which altogether hugely contributed to the blueprint for later ‘minimalist’ fashion watches, like Daniel Wellington.

So I don’t think it’s fair to say western brands copy old stuff and then the Chinese copy them, like it’s the same process. Renaissance art can be seen as ripping off classic Roman&Greek art, but is also considered ‘haute’ human art. No designs are really 100% original (and when they are it’s usually bad).


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

(a) winter sales is in less than 2 days!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

frogles said:


> (a) winter sales is in less than 2 days!


Seen any good deals? I haven’t really spotted any…


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Well, I say Nomos revived an old forgotten design with the Tangente, then started making pretty much all original designs. Which altogether hugely contributed to the blueprint for later ‘minimalist’ fashion watches, like Daniel Wellington.
> 
> So I don’t think it’s fair to say western brands copy old stuff and then the Chinese copy them, like it’s the same process. Renaissance art can be seen as ripping off classic Roman&Greek art, but is also considered ‘haute’ human art. No designs are really 100% original (and when they are it’s usually bad).


My point was that the Chinese brands aren't scouring old watch catalogs for vintage ideas. They wait until Seiko decides to reissue their Capt. Willard, and then all the Chinese mushroom brands rush to churn out Seiko 6105-8110 homages. 

Mondaine license copies Hans Hilfiker's classic design of Moser-Baer, Swiss railway clocks, and Berny creates a couple of Mondaine homages.

Benrus is revived as a brand, and brings back their 1960's US milspec, "Type 1" diver ($1,695), and QIMEI produces the QM "Vietnam", a "CALSS A" homage ($81.59).


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone. 
When do Ali tracking numbers show up on 17 track or any other app?
My stuff has “cleared customs” and arrived in destination country(usa), but is just sitting there on ali tracking. The number pulls up nothing on 17 track. 
Thanks


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Possibly my favorite watch of over 50, some costing up to $700. Perfect bezel in every way and so legible with long lasting lume. My only nit-pick is the logo.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## valuewatchguy (Jun 16, 2012)

has anyone seen a 6105 Willard homage that is Quartz powered?


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

valuewatchguy said:


> has anyone seen a 6105 Willard homage that is Quartz powered?


I wish Ali sold more quartz watches. I'd love a reasonably priced one with good lume, water resistance, and sapphire crystal. The Willard would have been great in quartz.


----------



## DEV1ST8R (Sep 8, 2019)

Does anybody have any experience with Ironwatch? I'm wondering how they compare against San Martin or Cronos. And any experience specifically with this Seamaster version? It says it has a sandwich dial, but it looks like painted lume in all the photos.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

nello said:


> Anyone.
> When do Ali tracking numbers show up on 17 track or any other app?
> My stuff has “cleared customs” and arrived in destination country(usa), but is just sitting there on ali tracking. The number pulls up nothing on 17 track.
> Thanks


I’ve had quite a few items where 17 Track will end once the package clears customs and is handed over to my domestic post service. Over here (in Australia) AusPost has started relabelling international items with a new label and tracking number, so even though it’s still ‘tracked’, there’s no way of knowing the number into it arrives. Usually I relax once I see it’s landed on Aus, at least I know it made it this far and so shouldn’t be too far away


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

DEV1ST8R said:


> Does anybody have any experience with Ironwatch? I'm wondering how they compare against San Martin or Cronos. And any experience specifically with this Seamaster version? It says it has a sandwich dial, but it looks like painted lume in all the photos.
> View attachment 16356906


I have the Iron Watch vintage, bought it used from Gary, here is his review. I love it.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StephenR said:


> I’ve had quite a few items where 17 Track will end once the package clears customs and is handed over to my domestic post service. Over here (in Australia) AusPost has started relabelling international items with a new label and tracking number, so even though it’s still ‘tracked’, there’s no way of knowing the number into it arrives. Usually I relax once I see it’s landed on Aus, at least I know it made it this far and so shouldn’t be too far away


If you sign up with AusPost, you’ll get an email or text message from them informing you that a label has been created and you can track it. Problem is, you won’t know which item it is if you’ve got a few things on order.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> If you sign up with AusPost, you’ll get an email or text message from them informing you that a label has been created and you can track it. Problem is, you won’t know which item it is if you’ve got a few things on order.


I guess that makes sense to someone in AusPost but it seems a pretty [email protected]@dy stupid idea to me!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> If you sign up with AusPost, you’ll get an email or text message from them informing you that a label has been created and you can track it. Problem is, you won’t know which item it is if you’ve got a few things on order.


They don’t seem to be very consistent though, after 11:11 & Black Friday I had about 15 packages inbound, I got updates from AusPost on maybe 3 (or 5…?) of them. Handy when they do it, expected when they don’t


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, I’m going to pick up a Steeldive Willard while the price is so good, keep tossing up between the black or blue… the blue is very ‘pretty’, but the black looks more utilitarian, which I guess is what I want this watch for (true outdoors beater).

What colour do you have and what do you think of it?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Ok, I’m going to pick up a Steeldive Willard while the price is so good, keep tossing up between the black or blue… the blue is very ‘pretty’, but the black looks more utilitarian, which I guess is what I want this watch for (true outdoors beater).
> 
> What colour do you have and what do you think of it?


Black for the versatility but blue for something out of the ordinary


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I guess that makes sense to someone in AusPost but it seems a pretty [email protected]@dy stupid idea to me!


All it does is tell me a package is on its way. Better than it presumed lost because the tracking stopped.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Havent seen much, if anything on this watch...figured I'd get one and review it


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

DANG!








Hruodland RO Homage


Hruodland RO Homage: Case material : 316L Stainless steel Case back : Sapphire see thru case back Case diameter : 42mm Height : 12.5mm Lug width : 24mm Strap : 316L Stainless steel Buckle : 316L Stainless steel buckle Bezel : 316L Stainless steel bezel Dial : Blue aventurine / Black aventurine...




wrwatches.com


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

When is the next AE sale? I fancy another san martin.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

tresconik said:


> I wish Ali sold more quartz watches. I'd love a reasonably priced one with good lume, water resistance, and sapphire crystal. The Willard would have been great in quartz.


You might try this, if you're ok with a sub homage. I've got one (well 2 actually). No complaints so far. You should be able to get an even better deal at sale times...

39.6US $ 67% OFF|2020 New Fashion Watch Stainless Steel Diver Watch 200M C3Super luminous Sport luxury stainless steel watch Quartz Men's Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

tresconik said:


> I wish Ali sold more quartz watches. I'd love a reasonably priced one with good lume, water resistance, and sapphire crystal. The Willard would have been great in quartz.


Qimie also sells some vh31 powered divers. More expensive though. “Hardlex”.

81.59US $ 59% OFF|QM "Vietnam" Platoon US Special Forces UDT Military Army 300M Diver Outdoor Men's Wrist Sport Watch With C3 Luminous Japan Mov't|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress

and

99.5US $ 50% OFF|QM "Vietnam" / Platoon US Special Forces UDT Military Men's Sport Outdoor WAT 300M Diver Watch with C3 Luminous SM8019B|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani Paul newman just arrived and I did a quick unboxing. first impressions are pretty good when talking about the watch head...the bracelet and clasp are just recycled from every other otyster in their lineup and is....fine.


Dammmit!!!
I just ordered me one. 
SIGH!!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

D.Sanko said:


> DANG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That’s probably the nicest RO homage I’ve seen on Ali. And love the unique dials. A bit too close to the original (which I’m not a huge fan of) for me, though 


Timbit said:


> Qimie also sells some vh31 powered divers. More expensive though. “Hardlex”.
> 
> 81.59US $ 59% OFF|QM "Vietnam" Platoon US Special Forces UDT Military Army 300M Diver Outdoor Men's Wrist Sport Watch With C3 Luminous Japan Mov't|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> ...


Your links don’t work for me mate


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Your links don’t work for me mate


I think I just fixed them. Give it another try.


----------



## PiperTim (May 19, 2010)

Timbit said:


> You might try this, if you're ok with a sub homage. I've got one (well 2 actually). No complaints so far. You should be able to get an even better deal at sale times...
> 
> 39.6US $ 67% OFF|2020 New Fashion Watch Stainless Steel Diver Watch 200M C3Super luminous Sport luxury stainless steel watch Quartz Men's Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


How much of a hassle is it to open the Rolex-style caseback? I've never had one before, and since this model would require battery changes, it gives me pause.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

PiperTim said:


> How much of a hassle is it to open the Rolex-style caseback? I've never had one before, and since this model would require battery changes, it gives me pause.


I haven't had to do it yet. But I gather it's not too hard. See this video for an idea of how to do it with a rubber ball....


----------



## Marmaduke (Dec 27, 2021)

Timbit said:


> I haven't had to do it yet. But I gather it's not too hard. See this video for an idea of how to do it with a rubber ball....


"Just wash it up with your... err... favorite washing up liquid."

That had me dying for some reason. Good video!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Black for the versatility but blue for something out of the ordinary


Thanks, I am a sucker for a beautiful blue dial (since I saw a blue Longines when shopping with my Dad for an 18th birthday watch… ended up getting a no-name quartz tho ), but the black is speaking to me… I’ve got a dark blue SARX and am still eyeing off the blue AT homages, come to think of it, my ProTrek is black/blue as well, that’ll just be too much blue!!


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Timbit said:


> You might try this, if you're ok with a sub homage. I've got one (well 2 actually). No complaints so far. You should be able to get an even better deal at sale times...
> 
> 39.6US $ 67% OFF|2020 New Fashion Watch Stainless Steel Diver Watch 200M C3Super luminous Sport luxury stainless steel watch Quartz Men's Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Great suggestions, mate. Thanks.

I went with the Ratio freediver from Creation watches. I get a non sub homage and decent lume.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

tresconik said:


> Great suggestions, mate. Thanks.
> 
> I went with the Ratio freediver from Creation watches. I get a non sub homage and decent lume.


The Ratio quartz diver is a good choice. I’d actually recommended that one to someone in another thread about a week ago. Don’t really know why I didn’t think of it this time around…likely because we’re in the AE thread and you were wishing for more quartz divers on AE. I guess it pays to remember that there are some good inexpensive watches other than on AE.

oh..and enjoy the new watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Ok, I’m going to pick up a Steeldive Willard while the price is so good, keep tossing up between the black or blue… the blue is very ‘pretty’, but the black looks more utilitarian, which I guess is what I want this watch for (true outdoors beater).
> 
> What colour do you have and what do you think of it?


I bought the blue version, and the sunburst dial is beautiful. I really don't think I would enjoy the black one as much.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Have way too many watches already.
Current global situations actually restrict me from buying more rather useless stuff
Nevertheless keep opening Ali seventy times a day

So, why aren't there any discount codes floating around?


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Ok, I’m going to pick up a Steeldive Willard while the price is so good, keep tossing up between the black or blue… the blue is very ‘pretty’, but the black looks more utilitarian, which I guess is what I want this watch for (true outdoors beater).
> 
> What colour do you have and what do you think of it?


I have the black and wish I bought the blue


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> Thanks, I am a sucker for a beautiful blue dial (since I saw a blue Longines when shopping with my Dad for an 18th birthday watch… ended up getting a no-name quartz tho ), but the black is speaking to me… I’ve got a dark blue SARX and am still eyeing off the blue AT homages, come to think of it, my ProTrek is black/blue as well, that’ll just be too much blue!!


Too much blue? No such thing.

I went for the blue over the black dial for the following reasons:

blue is sunburst, vs the matte dial of the black which I thick can sometimes end up looking more grey.
the blue dial doesn't show the green tint to the lume on the indices quite as much as the black.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Full review of the new Pagani Paul Newman is up.

Pick it up now while it's $88!






Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Havent seen much, if anything on this watch...figured I'd get one and review it


Great fair review. I am passing on this based on some of the things you mentioned, unless price drops.
I love what SM is doing but every new release is bringing a dramatic price increase with it, and I am afraid they soon won't be the value proposition they were..


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

D.Sanko said:


> DANG!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blue aventurine face is gorgeous!


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

FJR1971 said:


> Great fair review. I am passing on this based on some of the things you mentioned, unless price drops.
> I love what SM is doing but every new release is bringing a dramatic price increase with it, and I am afraid they soon won't be the value proposition they were..


I'll probably buy the sub homage from them and that's it. The watches that came after the retro explorer were all priced too much higher than I thought they were worth.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> Great fair review. I am passing on this based on some of the things you mentioned, unless price drops.
> I love what SM is doing but every new release is bringing a dramatic price increase with it, and I am afraid they soon won't be the value proposition they were..


Thank you. I'm starting to get worried myself, but maybe if more people complain the prices will come down some. who knows.
their recent vintage pilots watches seem fairly priced, though.


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Ok, I’m going to pick up a Steeldive Willard while the price is so good, keep tossing up between the black or blue… the blue is very ‘pretty’, but the black looks more utilitarian, which I guess is what I want this watch for (true outdoors beater).
> 
> What colour do you have and what do you think of it?


I’ve got black and I really like it. It’s a superb watch for the money. The lume is insane. I don’t like the look of the green and I already have a SKX009 so didn’t want another blue diver.

Go for the rubber strap. I have the bracelet and it’s not great. The articulation on the first link of the bracelet doesn’t work properly which I find really annoying.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Too much blue? No such thing.
> 
> I went for the blue over the black dial for the following reasons…





tresconik said:


> I have the black and wish I bought the blue





HoustonReal said:


> I bought the blue version, and the sunburst dial is beautiful. I really don't think I would enjoy the black one as much.





Eaglebone said:


> I’ve got black and I really like it...


You guys are really helpful, you know that…?  looking at the price history, this seems to be the lowest they’ve been, they end up being $120AUD ($87USD) with shipping & taxes… maybe I’ll get both and flip one??


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StephenR said:


> You guys are really helpful, you know that…?  looking at the price history, this seems to be the lowest they’ve been, they end up being $120AUD ($87USD) with shipping & taxes… maybe I’ll get both and flip one??


We’re here to help you … spend money


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

NAD
Gents, do you use any price tracker on ali? thanks


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

frogles said:


> NAD
> Gents, do you use any price tracker on ali? thanks


Aliprice is good, and Alitools, but they usually direct you to affiliate links


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I think the hardest thing about tracking prices with price trackers on Ali is the fact they don't take into account coupons and coins etc. So for example, even though the Willard looks like $120 AUD is a good deal, I payed $110 (before the NH35 shortage).


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*New original design Cadisen C-8200G automatic watch review*
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_ADa9y6


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

QM Platoon watch now available for peanuts if anyone’s interested.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> I think the hardest thing about tracking prices with price trackers on Ali is the fact they don't take into account coupons and coins etc. So for example, even though the Willard looks like $120 AUD is a good deal, I payed $110 (before the NH35 shortage).


I tend not to factor coupons in too much, I’ve never had much luck other than the odd discount here or there, I think once I got $14 off an order, so I just think of them as a bonus if they happen to come along.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

JojX said:


> QM Platoon watch now available for peanuts if anyone’s interested.
> View attachment 16363207


Been eyeing this one for a while. This is by far the cheapest I've ever seen it. How do you like yours?


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

Timbit said:


> The Ratio quartz diver is a good choice. I’d actually recommended that one to someone in another thread about a week ago. Don’t really know why I didn’t think of it this time around…likely because we’re in the AE thread and you were wishing for more quartz divers on AE. I guess it pays to remember that there are some good inexpensive watches other than on AE.
> 
> oh..and enjoy the new watch.


I just realized I learned about the watch from that very same thread, and ended up buying the watch because of it.

So thanks to you, I'll be wearing a very nice watch soon.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

ohhenry1 said:


> Been eyeing this one for a while. This is by far the cheapest I've ever seen it. How do you like yours?


Fantastic. Bought both Type A & B. No issues. Crown is buttery smooth, bezel action is top, everything is aligned. Case finishing on par with San Martin. VH31 is class. Seller is responsive and ships inmediately. Just ordered their cooper g10 for modding.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Do you have a link for the watch? Because I'm only seeing the usual prices (they now offer an atermarket dial?).



JojX said:


> QM Platoon watch now available for peanuts if anyone’s interested.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

cuica said:


> Do you have a link for the watch? Because I'm only seeing the usual prices (they now offer an atermarket dial?).











99.2US $ 60% OFF|Qimei Design Us Special Forces Udt Military 300m Diver Outdoor Sports Diver Men's Watch Sm8019b Olive Green Colourful - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com







Voila!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks!



JojX said:


> 99.2US $ 60% OFF|Qimei Design Us Special Forces Udt Military 300m Diver Outdoor Sports Diver Men's Watch Sm8019b Olive Green Colourful - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

This is an interesting one (to me at least) - the Cadisen C7053:










On the face of it it's a bargain Tissot PRC200 homage at $32 for a solid stainless case and bracelet with a milled clasp, sapphire crystal and a Swiss chronograph movement. Yet outside a couple of Aliexpress listings it's like the watch doesn’t exist. I can find no mention of it on any YouTube channel or any watch forum. It seems to have been completely ignored. What gives?

The fly in the ointment could be the choice of movement, since ISA went belly-up back in 2016 so the movement could be anything up to 6 years old already (and possibly the battery as well). It also looks like it has a date sub dial at 6 AND a date window at 4. WTF?! Who needs both? To my mind it would make more sense if that sub dial was days of the week. Anybody seen one in the flesh, is it any good?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

cuica said:


> Thanks!


No idea why it is listed at 83.58usd though when copied to this thread. My app says 60usd with discounts and that includes 23% VAT!


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I get a price of 65€.


JojX said:


> No idea why it is listed at 83.58usd though when copied to this thread. My app says 60usd with discounts and that includes 23% VAT!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

cuica said:


> I get a price of 65€.


Weird 🙃


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Lancman said:


> This is an interesting one (to me at least) - the Cadisen C7053:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Most Cadisen watches are well made, but I hate fake chronographs! A few years back, everyone made a version of this Tissot PRC 200 homage.

*Guanqin GQ50009* (automatic, multifunction)










*Binkada BKD7002M* 









*Yazole 271









SKMEI 9070









Geneva 149970
















*


----------



## Lancman (Apr 9, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> Most Cadisen watches are well made, but I hate fake chronographs! A few years back, everyone made a version of this Tissot PRC 200 homage.


Thanks HoustonReal, this Cadisen does have a working chronograph using the main seconds hand, which I prefer to it being on a subdial. It just seems daft having two date displays.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

JojX said:


> 99.2US $ 60% OFF|Qimei Design Us Special Forces Udt Military 300m Diver Outdoor Sports Diver Men's Watch Sm8019b Olive Green Colourful - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


This of course is their homage to the Benrus Type II Vietnam war watch. The same vendor also is selling their homage to the Benrus Type I Vietnam war watch (same everything, only a different dial) for about the same price. I don't have the link handy, but should be quite easy to find once you click the link to the Type II. So that's an additional option to consider. Both are selling at historically low prices.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ohhenry1 said:


> ... Both are selling at historically low prices.


is it because of the typos on the caseback?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Still in the honeymoon period but I think the San Martin 62MAS is my favourite Chinese watch. I just love the case shape but the dial and chapter ring are so nicely done also. I was so close to passing on it due to the large size but those concerns turned out to be misplaced.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Brightening up a cloudy winter's day with my San Martin SN046-G 

After more than two months owning this watch, I can say quality of this is high, even by San Martin standards.


----------



## mjc1 (Jun 21, 2014)

Got my new Pladen this morning









Sent from my SM-G970F using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

frogles said:


> is it because of the typos on the caseback?


Maybe 
But who cares when it's on your wrist?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Lancman said:


> This is an interesting one (to me at least) - the Cadisen C7053:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing this one out. It was too tempting to pass up so now I have one on its way 

I've always liked the look of the PRC but there's always been something that's put me off the homages I've seen so far, like the ones HR shared. But a Cadisen for 30 bucks? Yes please.

I can live with the weird duplicated date but I'm not sure how I'll get on with the 19mm lugs


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Few days ago I received this Tandorio (Khaki field mechanical homage). It has sapphire, 200mWR, screwed back and crown. I take it with PT5000 automatic movement and it runs very smooth and accurate (+4s/d). The case phinishing is very well done. It values the worth.
The worst is the leather strap, it is not so bad, but the watch is excellent. I solved this problem changing it and now it is on a MN.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

frogles said:


> is it because of the typos on the caseback?


Buy it before they correct the error. Guaranteed future collector's item!


----------



## charlesofsavage (12 mo ago)

Would like to hear from owners of Specht & Sohne watches. I was looking at the Monza and Patek tributes during the recent sale, but not seeing reviews on Ali or Youtube. New brand, or is are they re-labels of some other brand?


----------



## charlesofsavage (12 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> I know I should like it most on the pilot strap, but recently I'm digging this Escapement Time more on the monochromatic straps in the first two pics. Is it just me?
> View attachment 16045611
> 
> View attachment 16045612
> ...


 I'm with you on the black straps. I never warmed up to the big rivets on the pilot straps.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

charlesofsavage said:


> Would like to hear from owners of Specht & Sohne watches. I was looking at the Monza and Patek tributes during the recent sale, but not seeing reviews on Ali or Youtube. New brand, or is are they re-labels of some other brand?


Same here. I ended up dismissing them because you really can't expect much from a $30 watch (the chronograph Aquanut). I found plenty of reports of bad QC, crowns falling off, misaligned dials and misaligned bezels. I figured the $70 automatic Aquanut with Miyota 8215 was exactly the same but with a more expensive movement, in which case it wasn't worth it either. Also the strap is a lint magnet.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Production-style, PLAAF D304 Chronograph reproduction.

I know some people have wanted the chronograph style that actually was issued to Chinese pilots, and not the more common, "1963" Prototype version. The dial is mostly correct, but the red star was replaced by a "Star Trek" logo in the original watch.









194.4US $ 46% OFF|Seagull Chronograph St1901 Movement 1963 Pilot Man Watch Sapphire Mechanical Wristwatches Genuine Leather Band Vintage Skeleton - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Production-style, PLAAF D304 Chronograph reproduction.... issued to *Chinese pilots,* and not the more common, "1963" Prototype version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do the Chinese pilots wear TODAY, do U know?


----------



## charlesofsavage (12 mo ago)

Scbr24 said:


> Same here. I ended up dismissing them because you really can't expect much from a $30 watch (the chronograph Aquanut). I found plenty of reports of bad QC, crowns falling off, misaligned dials and misaligned bezels. I figured the $70 automatic Aquanut with Miyota 8215 was exactly the same but with a more expensive movement, in which case it wasn't worth it either. Also the strap is a lint magnet.


Thanks for the note. Oops I meant to say Monaco tribute (wrong race track the first time  I have done some bottom-fishing for watches, and as you say those tend to be very hit or miss.


----------



## rlima (Dec 5, 2014)

This little one arrived yesterday.














I had low expectations but I'm quite impressed with it: nh35 movement with hacking and winding, screw down crown, functional lume, it has it all.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

I saw Pagani Design has released AP 11:59 homage.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> What do the Chinese pilots wear TODAY, do U know?


China outer space programs rely on Fiyta watches (飞亚达)


飞亚达与航空航天-飞亚达表FIYTA官方网站



But I'm not sure about Chinese Air Force...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> China outer space programs rely on Fiyta watches (飞亚达)
> 
> 
> 飞亚达与航空航天-飞亚达表FIYTA官方网站


Whoa, some (surprisingly) good-looking pieces there.
But no price?


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Inque said:


> I saw Pagani Design has released AP 11:59 homage.


If they just went away with the damn name and only kept the logo...I'd buy so many more of their models..

I am in the minority that really likes the AP 11.59 and don't like the RO


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

charlesofsavage said:


> Would like to hear from owners of Specht & Sohne watches. I was looking at the Monza and Patek tributes during the recent sale, but not seeing reviews on Ali or Youtube. New brand, or is are they re-labels of some other brand?


This is a relatively new brand. The images all look Photoshopped, and the Monacos claim they all have VK64 movements, but the first 3 would need to be VK63s, due to the small seconds. Also, the green and black models have black date wheels, something you don't see on most Chinese watches with multiple colorways.










Like you, I'd want to see some real review pictures, from actual buyers.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Whoa, some (surprisingly) good-looking pieces there.
> But no price?
> View attachment 16368800


If you have to ask ... Fiyta is pretty proud of their chronographs. The old models that used modified Shanghai 7750 clones (3LZF2), cost $650 and up. The new titanium models, with real ETA 7750 movements, are over $1500.





Fiyta Aeronautics Chronograph Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch GA8370.WBW


Shop for Aeronautics Chronograph Automatic Black Dial Men's Watch GA8370.WBW by Fiyta at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com









正品飞亚达男士手表飞行系列自动多功能自动机械男表GA8542.WBW - Taobao


时尚霸道风度;防水夜光腕表。欢迎前来淘宝网实力旺铺，选购正品飞亚达男士手表飞行系列自动多功能自动机械男表GA8542.WBW，该商品由飞亚达腕表店铺提供，有问题可以直接咨询商家




www.taobao.com






301 Moved Permanently










5-grade titanium automatic chronograph Fiyta GA880018.WBW li






www.good-stuffs.com












Fiyta Mach series J20 automatic chronograph GA881000.WBB gra






www.good-stuffs.com


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> China outer space programs rely on Fiyta watches (飞亚达)
> 
> 
> 飞亚达与航空航天-飞亚达表FIYTA官方网站
> ...


You are back Nicholas 🥳
We missed you.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> This is a relatively new brand. The images all look Photoshopped, and the Monacos claim they all have VK64 movements, but the first 3 would need to be VK63s, due to the small seconds. Also, the green and black models have black date wheels, something you don't see on most Chinese watches with multiple colorways.
> 
> View attachment 16369238
> 
> ...


I got the aquanaught homage. For the price I paid it really scratched my itch for an automatic aquanaught homage with the rubber strap and it is good enough. Would not consider it a watch to wear on a daily basis, but I think it will last long with wearing it once or twice a month.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

New black MOP Baltany:


























































167.5US $ 50% OFF|Vintage Watch Unique Tonneau Bronze And Stainless Steel Case 200m Waterproof Leather Strap 2130 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The strap I ordered on 18 Feb 2021 has just arrived. Can anyone beat that???


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Scbr24 said:


> New black MOP Baltany:
> 
> View attachment 16371002
> 
> ...


I ordered this - with burgundy dial -- but found that the dot at 12 misaligned with the dial.
Could been a nice watch. But alas.

Disappointing. It went back. Waiting for a refund.
Such a hassle for everyone. Why do they not check before shipping ?


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

charlesofsavage said:


> Would like to hear from owners of Specht & Sohne watches. I was looking at the Monza and Patek tributes during the recent sale, but not seeing reviews on Ali or Youtube. New brand, or is are they re-labels of some other brand?


I have the aquanaut homage and was actually very surprised at how well made it is. Super comfortable band, no issues so far.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Mrkizzle04 said:


> I have the aquanaut homage and was actually very surprised at how well made it is. Super comfortable band, no issues so far.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16371351


What’s the movement? Miyota or dg2813?


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

JojX said:


> What’s the movement? Miyota or dg2813?


 I believe it’s the DG, it’s been way better then some of my other cheap ali purchases. I believe I paid sub 50 dollars, and I honestly would’ve paid that just for the strap.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This is a bit unexpected. WR Watches, where I have bought several San Martin watches, and been very happy with the service, seem to have stopped selling San Martin watches completely.









WR Watches


At WR Watches, we're here to cater to all of your wrist needs. We aim to ensure that our customers get pampered by the choices of items available with us ranging from watches to accessories, straps and everything to you at just one click away.




wrwatches.com


----------



## NJRed8 (12 mo ago)

rlima said:


> This little one arrived yesterday.
> View attachment 16368593
> View attachment 16368592
> 
> ...


I've been looking at Baltany as a watch to beat up at work. I like simplicity of their looks. Good to hear


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

JojX said:


> What’s the movement? Miyota or dg2813?


It is a DG 2813 and looking at the viewback on mine (gold/brown), it isn't a cheap imitation 2813 i.e. Mingzhou. Rather it's an actual Dixmont Guangzhou! For $20 more, this watch can be had w/a Miiyota 8215. My advice get the Dixmont----it hacks and the second hand doesn't stutter.


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Most Cadisen watches are well made, but I hate fake chronographs! A few years back, everyone made a version of this Tissot PRC 200 homage.
> 
> *Guanqin GQ50009* (automatic, multifunction)
> View attachment 16364632
> ...


Hi HoustonReal!
I quite like the "Shshd" chronograph on the blue Croc band.
Actually I really like it.
But at this price I would have grave concerns about non functional displays loose pushers etc.
It's listed on AliExpress for $5.98.
The specs seem off though.
Lug width up to 29mm
But I take that all as part of decoding translations of translations entered by a guy who probably has a quota to make.
No case size but a dial size of 3c
I know that the correct information will be found at another seller.
Watches in the $100 range are attractive.
Sourcing a watch on AliExpress seems safe and the advice you gave me has made me more confident to look at Chinese watch companies.
While I am here: I'm seeing gorgeous looking watches that have Presage cocktail dials bearing the line name but not the company name.
Are those and others with names like Oris Rolex Etc the counterfeit watches?
Is there a thread that discusses this or a list of what to avoid posting?
Posting a photo of a $25 Presage seems like it might be not a good idea.
If anyone else wants to pitch in I'd appreciate it.
The Chinese watch world can seem to be a new "dark continent".
I just discovered this conversation.
It is a goldmine!
Have a great day everyone!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MrFoo said:


> Hi HoustonReal!
> I quite like the "Shshd" chronograph on the blue Croc band.
> Actually I really like it.
> But at this price I would have grave concerns about non functional displays loose pushers etc.
> ...


I was just showing the wide range of homages, across various price points. I would never recommend an Shshd or a Yazole. Even most SKMEI models are too cheaply made to consider.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

First, apologies if I am posting this in the incorrect forum. I am looking to get rid of the red banded crown on my Pagani 1671 BB homage.
I tried a few simple methods to clean it off and it just went from a red crown to a wonky looking kinda red crown.
Does anyone know how or have any suggestions on what crown (and stem) to use for the replacement or how find such information?
Appreciate any assistance and thanks in advance.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> This is a relatively new brand. The images all look Photoshopped, and the Monacos claim they all have VK64 movements, but the first 3 would need to be VK63s, due to the small seconds. Also, the green and black models have black date wheels, something you don't see on most Chinese watches with multiple colorways.
> 
> View attachment 16369238
> 
> ...


Finally a good Monaco hommage ? I would love to believe it, I don't know if I'd buy the Gulf one, the blue McQueen one or the grey Verstappen one... 
But it says 39mm in "diamater" on the description and 13mm thick, but I'm concerned about this photo... 









It looks HUGE !


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

WR watches send me a newsletter a few days ago. In it they wrote this: 



> *Shipping option announcement:
> For our dear customers from the Europe, We are now offering a tax free liner logistic option for you with a very affordable cost.*




Does anyone have the faintest idea what that means? No tax (Im guessing they import it to a EU warehouse and ship from there?!), but whats those affordable costs?


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Finally a good Monaco hommage ? I would love to believe it, I don't know if I'd buy the Gulf one, the blue McQueen one or the grey Verstappen one...
> But it says 39mm in "diamater" on the description and 13mm thick, but I'm concerned about this photo...
> View attachment 16372461
> T
> ...


This photo suggests that the watch is 39mm across (as opposed to the corner to corner diameter)








I did a few quick measurements based on that 39mm figure. Best guess is that it will be about 45mm lug to lug (which doesn’t sound too bad), and a whopping 50mm from corner to corner. You’re correct. It is likely to wear quite large. But not huge. For comparison the Casio Ae1200 is apparently 42mm wide and 45 lug to lug. (But it’s really light…so it might not feel quite as big).


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> This is a bit unexpected. WR Watches, where I have bought several San Martin watches, and been very happy with the service, seem to have stopped selling San Martin watches completely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d love to hear why. SM quality seems shoddy lately and also less interactive on Reddit / WUS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## javak810i (Jun 8, 2018)

This new San Martin watch is really fire


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Escapement Time has just launched a 35mm version of their quartz King Seiko homage. The 40mm size of the previous iteration always gave me pause. But I instantly put in an order for a white dial version as soon as I saw this listing.
79.04US $ |【Escapement time】Women's Quartz Watch 35mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand| | - AliExpress


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Producer Michael, a prolific collector of very high end watches, has a suprising video out today, reviewing a bunch of AliExpress watches, such as the brand Pin Time:


----------



## rlima (Dec 5, 2014)

NJRed8 said:


> I've been looking at Baltany as a watch to beat up at work. I like simplicity of their looks. Good to hear


I've got a dark brown leather strap that makes it look amazing and the movement is registering +2 a day. I can't get it off my wrist! It has 2 downsides: the lack of antireflective coating and the fact that it's a thick watch for a nato strap. Using it on a ragular strap, however, makes it thin again because the round caseback sinks on your wrist.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Escapement Time has just launched a 35mm version of their quartz King Seiko homage. The 40mm size of the previous iteration always gave me pause. But I instantly put in an order for a white dial version as soon as I saw this listing.
> 79.04US $ |【Escapement time】Women's Quartz Watch 35mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand| | - AliExpress


i like all colorways, some with after strap change. just for your reference: I AM an ALPHA male


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> Producer Michael, a prolific collector of very high end watches, has a suprising video out today, reviewing a bunch of AliExpress watches, such as the brand Pin Time:


Wow, he bought eight watches for $300 and didn't get a single thing I'd wear if you paid me $600.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

TempusHertz said:


> Wow, he bought eight watches for $300 and didn't get a single thing I'd wear if you paid me $600.


He's got a very loud style....I think I saw him call a iced out datejust "subtle"...lol

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

javak810i said:


> View attachment 16373321
> 
> This new San Martin watch is really fire


Thx. It looks really nice on your wrist. 😊


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> He's got a very loud style....I think I saw him call a iced out datejust "subtle"...lol


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Still in the honeymoon period but I think the San Martin 62MAS is my favourite Chinese watch. I just love the case shape but the dial and chapter ring are so nicely done also. I was so close to passing on it due to the large size but those concerns turned out to be misplaced.
> View attachment 16366595


Thank you very much
We will continue to work hard on the quality details and get everyone's recognition. I wish you happiness all the time.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

konax said:


> New San Martin. I'm not feeling it tbh, but maybe someone will.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We have spent a lot of thought on the appearance and internal structure of this watch. It took about 6 months to make it. The texture is very good, and the real watch will be better.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

sanmartinwatch said:


> We have spent a lot of thought on the appearance and internal structure of this watch. It took about 6 months to make it. The texture is very good, and the real watch will be better.


I think I know the answer but is there any way to get fitted bracelet endlinks for a SN047? Or is a bracelet planned for this model? Thanks!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Thank you very much
> We will continue to work hard on the quality details and get everyone's recognition. I wish you happiness all the time.


How about a white dial version? Seiko do one in their SPB range (I think) and it looks amazing.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

sanmartinwatch said:


> We have spent a lot of thought on the appearance and internal structure of this watch. It took about 6 months to make it. The texture is very good, and the real watch will be better.


I really like the idea of this watch but I would like to see different dials and hands. If you had the colourful SN021-G dials, or something similar, the that might really make these stand out.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Timbit said:


> This photo suggests that the watch is 39mm across (as opposed to the corner to corner diameter)
> View attachment 16372714
> 
> I did a few quick measurements based on that 39mm figure. Best guess is that it will be about 45mm lug to lug (which doesn’t sound too bad), and a whopping 50mm from corner to corner. You’re correct. It is likely to wear quite large. But not huge. For comparison the Casio Ae1200 is apparently 42mm wide and 45 lug to lug. (But it’s really light…so it might not feel quite as big).


If the dimensions are correct, it should look a lot like the original Heuer. I wonder how is the quality though, more like an 80 bucks Parnis/Pagani or more like a 30 bucks cheap chrono... I guess I'll have to wait a little bit to see real life pictures


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

JojX said:


> The strap I ordered on 18 Feb 2021 has just arrived. Can anyone beat that???





Mr_Finer_Things said:


> I’d love to hear why. SM quality seems shoddy lately and also less interactive on Reddit / WUS.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


um, they are selling out to make a quick buck before the apocalypse?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

rlima said:


> I've got a dark brown leather strap that makes it look amazing and the movement is registering +2 a day. I can't get it off my wrist! It has 2 downsides: the lack of antireflective coating and the fact that it's a thick watch for a nato strap. Using it on a ragular strap, however, makes it thin again because the round caseback sinks on your wrist.


same. too high for a nato. looks good on tropic rubber or burgundy leather. mine is I think +4 seconds a day, not bad. and got it second hand to boot!!!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

frogles said:


> i like all colorways, some with after strap change. just for your reference: I AM an ALPHA male


lol, yes, perhaps thou doest protest too much.
Thought of getting the Tissot 36mm quartz coming out, this may be as interesting


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

javak810i said:


> View attachment 16373321
> 
> This new San Martin watch is really fire


Wow, that looks really sharp! Not cheap though. Is it a homage to something or originalish?

SN026-G: SAN MARTIN 39.5mm mechanical watch 200 meters waterproof self-design with PT5000 and SW200 movement SN026-G


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

javak810i said:


> View attachment 16373321
> 
> This new San Martin watch is really fire


Thank you for your liking, welcome to consult our AliExpress official store to provide you with better service
332.8US $ 35% OFF|San Martin 39.5mm Original Design Square Sports Style High Quality Classic Luxury Men Mechanical Watches Sapphire 10Bar BGW 9|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

charlesofsavage said:


> Would like to hear from owners of Specht & Sohne watches. I was looking at the Monza and Patek tributes during the recent sale, but not seeing reviews on Ali or Youtube. New brand, or is are they re-labels of some other brand?


got this in for a review; have not sized it yet but a few points.

chrono works
white paint on numerals applied very poorly only lume on hands
Pate Philippe strap
Overall it’s a comfortable watch and size is great.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

A few size comparisons


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

The bad paint on the numerals would destroy my ability to enjoy that watch. Shame, that.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

SteveFWatches said:


> A few size comparisons
> View attachment 16377637
> 
> View attachment 16377636
> ...


Chrono is the small dial? The central second ticks every … well … second?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

TempusHertz said:


> The bad paint on the numerals would destroy my ability to enjoy that watch. Shame, that.


lol, about the only thing worse in qc is if the movement stopped working.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

The ‘Geneve’ and logo size definitely giving me rebranded replica vibes.

Edit: and then the bottom of the strap confirms it. Kindly asking to not buy or at least don’t post em here


----------



## NJRed8 (12 mo ago)

Man you guys are bad influences. I thought I narrowed down what I wanted, but spent the past couple weeks scrolling through this thread and now I am torn. I was all set to get a trench watch (Vario), then came in here and stumbled upon Baltany and carnival (Bauhaus type). Amazing how much I've flip flopped. 

What are your thoughts on this watch? Worth it?








19.2US $ 52% OFF|Relogio Masculino Carnival Brand Luxury Automatic Watch Men Ultra Thin Business Calendar Mechanical Wrist Watches Clock Man 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Alternatively, any other suggestions for good/ reliable mechanical watch off Ali? Not looking for a diver. Appreciate any help!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Unless you're dead set on a chrono, spend a few dollars more and get this instead. The hour indices are applied and so far I am truly impressed w/the Dixmont 2813.
While I really like the brown silicon strap, I am in process of putting on a purple leather Litchi grain to add some pop!
















[/QUOTE]


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

aidaho said:


> North Edge Apache 3


FYI: NORTH EDGE Official Store on Aliexpress sent me a PM stating they have an updated version in the works, which addresses the issues I've mentioned in my review.

They say it's smaller, lighter and has an additional button. 

If you have had plans to have Apache 3, might be a good idea to wait for Apache 46.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

NJRed8 said:


> Man you guys are bad influences.


 Often true. Stay on this forum long enough and you'll be surprised how many watches you end up buying.


----------



## NJRed8 (12 mo ago)

tcl said:


> Often true. Stay on this forum long enough and you'll be surprised how many watches you end up buying.


I have been a lurker on this board for a LONG time. Do all my "research" off this forum. I already have 8!


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

The Seagull has landed ;-)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

I thought seagulls did not perch in trees due to webbed feet.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> I thought seagulls did not perch in trees due to webbed feet.


This is a lie spread by the Pelagos lobbies, evidently ;-)


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

Seestern now has a bracelet version of their 62mas. Not a fan.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

An Ali classic...









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Thank you for your liking, welcome to consult our AliExpress official store to provide you with better service
> 332.8US $ 35% OFF|San Martin 39.5mm Original Design Square Sports Style High Quality Classic Luxury Men Mechanical Watches Sapphire 10Bar BGW 9|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Hello, 
Do you plan to release other color schemes for the SN045G ? 
I really like the case dimensions, but I'm not sure about the all black dial/bezel... Plus, I already own a 62MAS, so I'd like to add a bit more color in my collection  Anyway, it's still a very good offer I think.


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

I saw Hruodland posted a new Sub on their insta page earlier today with an interesting clasp design...









275.31US $ 31% OFF|Hruodland Classic Sub Water Goast Automatic Men Watches Pt5000 Sw200 Sapphire Glass Stainless Steel Mechanical Diving Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

I recently bought this watch. It is delayed by about 30 seconds a day, so I think it is necessary to adjust the rate.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

jwsallen said:


> Seestern now has a bracelet version of their 62mas. Not a fan.
> View attachment 16379518


Seestern product photos are notoriously bad. Almost as bad as Seiko's 

Their photos of their Doxa lookalike Sub300 also did the watch no favours and had incorrectly fitted endlinks. Perhaps the actual product night not be too bad?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Just came across this new one from SM. Me likey! Very much a Sinn kind of vibe but why the heck do they keep putting Miyota 8215 movements in their new models??? That's a deal-breaker for me these days.









221.65US $ 35% OFF|San Martin Men Diving Watch 41mm Miyota 8215 Original Design Automatic Mechanical Bracelet Waterproof 20 Bar Luminous Bgw9 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Also not too sure about that lug-to-lug distance.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

My San Martin Great Wave came on a black rubber strap, which I never liked much.

Today, I decided it try it on Horween leather, and now wish I had thought of this before.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

jwsallen said:


> Seestern now has a bracelet version of their 62mas. Not a fan.
> View attachment 16379518


Wow! I bet if they tried really hard, they could find a bracelet LESS suited for that watch.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Just came across this new one from SM. Me likey! Very much a Sinn kind of vibe but why the heck do they keep putting Miyota 8215 movements in their new models??? That's a deal-breaker for me these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Visually, a very appealing watch (it has a NTH vibe for me) but, but like you, the 8215 is a TOTAL deal breaker! In fact, SM's use of 8215's lately makes me think they are slipping back into the ranks of the mediocre brands. No thank you SM!!!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

8215 is no doubt a substitute for NH35 now that supply is low on those. Main complaint is rotor noise, which won’t be too much of an issue in a dive watch case. I don’t see it as a significant downgrade to not buy something, you still get the same Japanese reliability. I’d rather pay £160 for a SM with 8215 than £220 for one with PT5000. But that’s me


Minoru said:


> I recently bought this watch. It is delayed by about 30 seconds a day, so I think it is necessary to adjust the rate.
> 
> View attachment 16379827
> 
> ...


Nice! Link?


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

US $89.00 60%OFF | Chinese Original MERKUR Handwinding Mechanical Silver Dial Silver Index Retro Dress Watch Leather часы мужские наручные








89.0US $ 60% OFF|Chinese Original Merkur Handwinding Mechanical Silver Dial Silver Index Retro Dress Watch Leather Часы Мужские Наручные - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com







john_marston said:


> 8215 is no doubt a substitute for NH35 now that supply is low on those. Main complaint is rotor noise, which won’t be too much of an issue in a dive watch case. I don’t see it as a significant downgrade to not buy something, you still get the same Japanese reliability. I’d rather pay £160 for a SM with 8215 than £220 for one with PT5000. But that’s me
> 
> Nice! Link?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

john_marston said:


> 8215 is no doubt a substitute for NH35 now that supply is low on those. Main complaint is rotor noise, which won’t be too much of an issue in a dive watch case. I don’t see it as a significant downgrade to not buy something, you still get the same Japanese reliability. I’d rather pay £160 for a SM with 8215 than £220 for one with PT5000. But that’s me


Though if San Martin have aspirations to move upmarket they should really be using the new Miyota 8315 with hacking and 60 hour power reserve. Would have no problem with one of those.


----------



## NJRed8 (12 mo ago)

Minoru said:


> US $89.00 60%OFF | Chinese Original MERKUR Handwinding Mechanical Silver Dial Silver Index Retro Dress Watch Leather часы мужские наручные
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's the moment in this watch like?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Trev_L said:


> Though if San Martin have aspirations to move upmarket they should really be using the new Miyota 8315 with hacking and 60 hour power reserve. Would have no problem with one of those.


Are they really trying to move upmarket? Many complain about SM prices but most standard releases are still around £120-200 from what I see. PT5000/SW200 models (more ‘upmarket’?) tend to be £200-250.

Though now that you mention hacking, base 8215 is a bit bland. 821A would also be better


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

TempusHertz said:


> The bad paint on the numerals would destroy my ability to enjoy that watch. Shame, that.


Probably a bad sample, different supplier or factory as I'm very pleased with the watch (for 43 Euros especially) and mine looks much better. It's a different color version though.

Chronograph works fine, everything is lumed (although the photo does make it appear better than in real life), numerals look fine. All in all for the money I'm quite impressed 

Even the seconds hand hits the markers, something I was already annoyed by when ordering the watch as I was certain that would surely not be the case


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Are they really trying to move upmarket? Many complain about SM prices but most standard releases are still around £120-200 from what I see. PT5000/SW200 models (more ‘upmarket’?) tend to be £200-250.
> 
> Though now that you mention hacking, base 8215 is a bit bland. 821A would also be better


The newer models over the last year or so seem to be more in the £200 - £250 range now (Explorer, Vintage Sub, Seamaster homages, etc) compared to around £150 - £175 for the older 62MAS, Willards, etc so there does appear to have been a jump in price even with NH35s.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Baltany D12 watch review is up for those interested.

Such a fun little watch.






Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Are they really trying to move upmarket? Many complain about SM prices but most standard releases are still around £120-200 from what I see. PT5000/SW200 models (more ‘upmarket’?) tend to be £200-250.
> 
> Though now that you mention hacking, base 8215 is a bit bland. 821A would also be better


The 821A was replaced by the 8315, which is hacking and decorated like the more recent 821As, but increases the PR to 60-hours.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Trev_L said:


> Though if San Martin have aspirations to move upmarket they should really be using the new Miyota 8315 with hacking and 60 hour power reserve. Would have no problem with one of those.


My casual observation from this thread is that SM is increasing their prices, selling more watches, rapidly increasing the number of models they sell and experiencing more quality issues than 12-24 months ago. I am more surprised at the number of models SM is churning out, rather than their prices.

But just because they are charging more, does that mean they are (or aspiring to) going up-market? Or are they just cashing in on their reputation in this thread and on YT? Of course the pandemic, logistics and manufacturing issues have taken their toll.

No doubt most of their products are well made, but when I cross-shop SM with other reputable micros or even budget Swiss (not gonna argue their true origins) watches, their business case is not stacking up like it once did. 

Sorry SM, I'm not paying overs for a Miyota 8215 (although I do own quite a few). And I not buying into the hype of the PT5000 yet. I'd accept a Miyota 8315 or 90xx for sure.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Just came across this new one from SM. Me likey! Very much a Sinn kind of vibe but why the heck do they keep putting Miyota 8215 movements in their new models??? That's a deal-breaker for me these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A real looker! Like you, I'm not digging the movement and perhaps they could shave a couple of mm's of the lug to lug.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

NJRed8 said:


> What's the moment in this watch like?


Merkur claims this is an in-house, Fanzhi M01D movement. It looks like a decorated variant of the Chinese Standard Movement (Tongji), and one reviewer thought it was likely running at only 18,000 vph. All true Tongji's were required to run at 21,600 vph. and have a minimum of 17 jewels and 40-hour PR.

Many of the better CSM variants can be quite reliable and accurate. Slowing down the beat rate would probably yield a higher Power Reserve of at least 48-hours.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> Just came across this new one from SM. Me likey! Very much a Sinn kind of vibe but why the heck do they keep putting Miyota 8215 movements in their new models??? That's a deal-breaker for me these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They remind me of Helm Watches, especially the black version.
Agree with you about the lug to lug and the movement.


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> Though if San Martin have aspirations to move upmarket they should really be using the new Miyota 8315 with hacking and 60 hour power reserve. Would have no problem with one of those.


Do any Ali watches at the moment come with the 8315 movement? 60 hr power reserve sounds appealing.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This just arrived from AliX. My first SteelDive (Water Ghost Kermit) and I am truly impressed w/virtually everything about it. It cost less than half of my San Martin Water Ghost (and it was even on sale). The only thing about it that is ordinary is the bracelet but I am comparing that to my San Martin bracelet which is truly exceptional----that is not to say the SD bracelet is bad by any means. On the flip side, this SD has a fully lumed bezel (the lume is a torch and is easily the equal to the San Martin) however, the San Martin's bezel is NOT lumed. The date is perfectly centered, it has all the good things i.e. ceramic bezel insert, SEL's, sapphire crystal, nicely finished brushed case w/polished sides and interesting artwork on the caseback-----my San Martin doesn't have that---it's just plain. Wow, how do they do it for under $100? I recommend this highly! Or, did I just get lucky?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

H3rBz said:


> Do any Ali watches at the moment come with the 8315 movement? 60 hr power reserve sounds appealing.


The 8315 is pretty new to the market, and is probably in short supply. I suspect the first production runs will probably be reserved for Citizen and Bulova models, and other large buyers. It may take a while to filter down into Chinese mushroom brands. I would imagine Fiyta would want these for their brands, including Beijing Watch Factory, since they have used the 821A extensively.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Let me tell you my opinion


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Usually more people care about price. When the price is favorable, it feels right. When the price goes up, they will complain about you. If it is simply to increase the price, I think it is wrong, but the improvement of product quality is corresponding to the price. Boost I think is justified.

Among micro-brands, I am confident that our products are the best at the same price, or even more than double our price. I am also confident that our quality will not be bad (if you are interested, please contact the person in charge of the micro brand to communicate with me about the production process). In 2021, there is a 10% difference in the exchange rate between the US dollar and the Chinese yuan, which means that our profit is reduced by a full 10%, and our retail price has not changed. Regarding pricing for the latter product, our nh35, or 8215 and yn55 movements (which I think are equivalent) are $218 for a belt or tape and $238 for a steel belt. The deposit for the pt5000 sport is $325. That's how we've priced it since 2020. I don't know why our prices keep going up. On the contrary, this year we reduced the price of SN0030 and SN0034 to satisfy more customers.


Regarding the 8215 movement, my team and I think there is no problem with the stability of the time, of course you may not like its relatively loud noise. But I would say that we chose this movement not to cut corners and lower the bar. The price of the nh35 and 8215 movements at home is similar. The lack of any movement in the market will relatively increase the unit price. However, the 2021 epidemic led to the suspension of production of the nh35 movement in the Malaysian factory, the nh35 movement was in short supply, and the price rose rapidly. At its peak, the unit price doubled, which is a deep blow for any brand. The key problem is that it is difficult to buy goods with money. So far, there is still a shortage of NH35 in the market. In this case, only its replacement can be selected, and the 8215 movement should be the most suitable replacement. The structure of the movement that has been completed cannot be changed, only after it is used up. Later, we will find a way to buy more nh35 movements.

Just hope you guys can get some things right. From a business point of view, it will be more tiring and less profitable to make products that are required. (Because on the one hand, it is difficult for consumers to judge the quality of a product, on the other hand, most people will give priority to low-priced products of the same product), but there will always be people who need products. Watches are my own hobby, and I am very I am lucky to have a hobby as my job. So I can work harder to do my job.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Usually more people care about price. When the price is favorable, it feels right. When the price goes up, they will complain about you. If it is simply to increase the price, I think it is wrong, but the improvement of product quality is corresponding to the price. Boost I think is justified.
> 
> Among micro-brands, I am confident that our products are the best at the same price, or even more than double our price. I am also confident that our quality will not be bad (if you are interested, please contact the person in charge of the micro brand to communicate with me about the production process). In 2021, there is a 10% difference in the exchange rate between the US dollar and the Chinese yuan, which means that our profit is reduced by a full 10%, and our retail price has not changed. Regarding pricing for the latter product, our nh35, or 8215 and yn55 movements (which I think are equivalent) are $218 for a belt or tape and $238 for a steel belt. The deposit for the pt5000 sport is $325. That's how we've priced it since 2020. I don't know why our prices keep going up. On the contrary, this year we reduced the price of SN0030 and SN0034 to satisfy more customers.
> 
> ...


Ummm, you're talking to people in a watch forum, and trying to convince them that the Miyota 8215 is just as good as the NH35A? On top of the much noisier automatic winding system, the 8215 doesn't hack. If you were using the 821A or 8315, you would be on much firmer ground. The Epson YN55 is closer, but for some reason has a lower jewel count than the NH35A. 

Basically, only the Miyota 8315 can be considered a possibly superior movement to the NH35A, and the 8215 and YN55 are slightly inferior. Please keep the gaslighting to a minimum.


----------



## Skahung (12 mo ago)

Sugess
Check out their tourbillons


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Ummm, you're talking to people in a watch forum, and trying to convince them that the Miyota 8215 is just as good as the NH35A? On top of the much noisier automatic winding system, the 8215 doesn't hack. If you were using the 821A or 8315, you would be on much firmer ground. The Epson YN55 is closer, but for some reason has a lower jewel count than the NH35A.
> 
> Basically, only the Miyota 8315 can be considered a possibly superior movement to the NH35A, and the 8215 and YN55 are slightly inferior. Please keep the gaslighting to a minimum.


Seeing everyone's comments, I now try to contact to buy the 8315 movement normally, if you like this movement better. I would go for the 8315 instead of the 8215. But the current price of the 8315 movement is about double that of the 8215. So the unit price will be adjusted accordingly. I hope you can give me some advice


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

Thank you for explaining it on my behalf. I would like to share the results measured by timegrapher on this watch later.



HoustonReal said:


> Merkur claims this is an in-house, Fanzhi M01D movement. It looks like a decorated variant of the Chinese Standard Movement (Tongji), and one reviewer thought it was likely running at only 18,000 vph. All true Tongji's were required to run at 21,600 vph. and have a minimum of 17 jewels and 40-hour PR.
> 
> Many of the better CSM variants can be quite reliable and accurate. Slowing down the beat rate would probably yield a higher Power Reserve of at least 48-hours.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin's very popular Turtle has been modified. Now it comes on a metal bracelet instead of a leather strap, and has the SM hexagon logo on the dial rather than "San Martin" in raised metallic lettering. Although some may see these as improvements, I preferred the old version. I guess this explains why it has been so hard to get the old version for quite some time.









192.4US $ 35% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Watch 44mm New Turtle Diving Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Bracelet 20 Bar Luminous Relojes Часы - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin's very popular Turtle has been modified. Now it comes on a metal bracelet instead of a leather strap, and has the SM hexagon logo on the dial rather than "San Martin" in raised metallic lettering. Although some may see these as improvements, I preferred the old version. I guess this explains why it has been so hard too get the old version for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually like that a lot! Wonder if the bracelet fits the prior version, I'd think it does.


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

I measured this watch with a timegrapher. Measuring with the dial up. I thought this watch was about 30 seconds late a day when I was wearing it, but when I measured it, the result was the opposite. However, as shown in the graph, the movement is not stable. Sometimes it's +16s/d and sometimes it's +4s/d.











Minoru said:


> I recently bought this watch. It is delayed by about 30 seconds a day, so I think it is necessary to adjust the rate.
> 
> View attachment 16379827
> 
> ...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Minoru said:


> I measured this watch with a timegrapher. Measuring with the dial up. I thought this watch was about 30 seconds late a day when I was wearing it, but when I measured it, the result was the opposite. However, as shown in the graph, the movement is not stable. Sometimes it's +16s/d and sometimes it's +4s/d.
> View attachment 16384823


Hm. I was almost gonna buy this watch, but ~$90 is a lot for a watch with a random Chinese movement and mineral glass. 
How is the rest of the watch, do you think it’s worth it?


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Hm. I was almost gonna buy this watch, but ~$90 is a lot for a watch with a random Chinese movement and mineral glass.
> How is the rest of the watch, do you think it’s worth it?


I think the watch itself is pretty good. Apparently, when the dial is horizontal, the seconds advance, and when it's vertical, it's delayed. When I'm wearing it, it's often more vertical than in a horizontal position, which is likely to result in a delay of about 30 seconds a day.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Seeing everyone's comments, I now try to contact to buy the 8315 movement normally, if you like this movement better. I would go for the 8315 instead of the 8215. But the current price of the 8315 movement is about double that of the 8215. So the unit price will be adjusted accordingly. I hope you can give me some advice


If movements that match the perceived quality of San Martin watches are so difficult to come by, why do you continue to expand your product line while continuing to introduce new models? It is interesting that some competitors (i.e. SD for example) still continue to offer NH35's in watches costing as low as the $100 range and even less. Please see the SD Water Ghost I just received a few entries above which came with a NH35----this watch cost me under $100. I have one of your Water Ghost examples, V3, which I absolutely love so I had the opportunity to compare it to my SD so please note some of the things they offer as standard that you do not i.e. lumed ceramic bezel insert, artwork on the case back (at least in the example noted) You need to get back to basics and provide movements commensurate w/the quality associated with the San Martin name.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> If movements that match the perceived quality of San Martin watches are so difficult to come by, why do you continue to expand your product line while continuing to introduce new models? It is interesting that some competitors (i.e. SD for example) still continue to offer NH35's in watches costing as low as the $100 range and even less. Please see the SD Water Ghost I just received a few entries above which came with a NH35----this watch cost me under $100. I have one of your Water Ghost examples, V3, which I absolutely love so I had the opportunity to compare it to my SD so please note some of the things they offer as standard that you do not i.e. lumed ceramic bezel insert, artwork on the case back (at least in the example noted) You need to get back to basics and provide movements commensurate w/the quality associated with the San Martin name.


Emm...cos Steeldive took the market position San Martin has, so San Martin has to reposition?


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Do the people responding to this post think that China and Ali Express is ever going to be able to transition to GOOD quality control and good service for their watches (or will want to)? Made in Japan used to mean hopelessly cheap and crappy and it doesn't now right? Will there come a time that a watch you purchase on Ali express will be EXPECTED to be a great, well made watch that you can fix when you need to?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> San Martin's very popular Turtle has been modified. Now it comes on a metal bracelet instead of a leather strap, and has the SM hexagon logo on the dial rather than "San Martin" in raised metallic lettering. Although some may see these as improvements, I preferred the old version. I guess this explains why it has been so hard to get the old version for quite some time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm liking this version a lot as well. I wonder how the blue dial looks in person, as in will it be dark blue to black? I like the looks of SD's blue, I have the Tuna of the SD blue and it's vibrant bright. 
At any rate, I'm sure these will sell as it's a very classy look.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

carbon_dragon said:


> Do the people responding to this post think that China and Ali Express is ever going to be able to transition to GOOD quality control and good service for their watches (or will want to)? Made in Japan used to mean hopelessly cheap and crappy and it doesn't now right? Will there come a time that a watch you purchase on Ali express will be EXPECTED to be a great, well made watch that you can fix when you need to?


If you had been watching this forum for any period of time, you would know that Chinese watches have come a long way in a relatively short time. Just like the Japanese were, the Chinese are no longer associated exclusively w/junk i.e. Seagull for example amongst others). AliX is associated with "affordable" watches which in many cases continue to get better. Those that do not simply fall by the wayside and a new mushrooms pops up. Look what Seestern has done in a fairly short period of time-----they are now one of the affordable darlings of AliX and their parent, Sugess, isn't too bad either w/their tourbillons. Other than those coming from China, where can anyone get an affordable tourbillon? Finally, in many respects, a good many AliX watches can be categorized as disposable since the overall cost is so low. What a fun sea of watches to ponder and choose from.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Minoru said:


> I think the watch itself is pretty good. Apparently, when the dial is horizontal, the seconds advance, and when it's vertical, it's delayed. When I'm wearing it, it's often more vertical than in a horizontal position, which is likely to result in a delay of about 30 seconds a day.


OFF: you have to find a new ("advanced") job. it must be worth


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

carbon_dragon said:


> Do the people responding to this post think that China and Ali Express is ever going to be able to transition to GOOD quality control and good service for their watches (or will want to)? Made in Japan used to mean hopelessly cheap and crappy and it doesn't now right? Will there come a time that a watch you purchase on Ali express will be EXPECTED to be a great, well made watch that you can fix when you need to?


Chinese products can already be of great quality. Yes, that means comparable to the typical high quality one might expect of goods marked as "Made in Japan/Germany/(insert advanced country here)". However, the _cost_ of producing high quality goods in China is much higher than that of making low quality goods, which lowers the incentive of producing in China vs. other countries to begin with. You may notice that I am referring to all goods in general, not just watches. Anyone who has worked in modern large-scale manufacturing in any sector can corroborate what I'm saying. 

Most of the watches we discuss here fall into the "low cost/quality" category IMO, with the biggest compromise being their unoriginal designs (I'd bet that >50% of pictures here are of Seiko, Rolex, Omega design clones). Regardless of the actual quality of the product, I feel that using another company's design kneecaps your product (and yes I feel the same way about Steinhart, Squale, etc.). Original designs cost a lot of time and money to create and represent significant investment in the product in the same way that good engineering and finishing do.
For high quality in the Chinese watch sector, look at Sea-Gull's high end offerings as well as Fiyta and Beijing Watch Factory. Their work is comparable to typical midrange Swiss/Japanese watches-- easily as good as Hamilton/Tissot, Seiko, etc. It shows that Chinese watchmakers can finish watches well and many even have original designs. However, they also cost around as much as their Swiss and Japanese counterparts. You can buy some of them on AliX if you're interested.

As for service and aftersales, the Chinese companies will need to establish international subsidiaries or distributors to have anything comparable to existing brands in that regard. Not sure if they move enough volume on the international stage to merit doing so.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Seeing everyone's comments, I now try to contact to buy the 8315 movement normally, if you like this movement better. I would go for the 8315 instead of the 8215. But the current price of the 8315 movement is about double that of the 8215. So the unit price will be adjusted accordingly. I hope you can give me some advice


Doubling your prices seems like a good idea to me, you will surely double your customers too


----------



## mt4life (May 9, 2020)

Aesop tourbillon ?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Undoubtedly, the quality of some Ali-based brands is on par with some well-established western brands. What I don’t like though is the pricing policy of San Martin, Cronos, Heimdallr and the like. The 350-400 USD band will give you a high-spec’d good quality watch but, come on, you buy it off the vendor that offers zero customer service and dubious warranty. A good quality diver? Orient Kamasu at 250 USD. A military watch? Bulova Hack (250 USD) or Hamilton Khaki (400 USD). A chrono with a nicely ticking cetral chrono hand? Citizen CA7040-85E with its variants at 160 USD. IMO a good Ali watch is the one whose price doesn’t exceed 150 USD (preferably 100 USD). Think Phylida, Tandorio, escapement time, addies, some Steeldives or Qimei. Obviously I have bought those more expensive (read: overpriced) brands but I don’t think I will do in the near or distant future. Besides, Ali vendors learnt a new way of ripping off European customers - by declaring ridiculously low values, the VAT the WE pay goes into THEIR pockets.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Hm. I was almost gonna buy this watch, but ~$90 is a lot for a watch with a random Chinese movement and mineral glass.
> How is the rest of the watch, do you think it’s worth it?


The new Baltic has a Chinese movement with a micro-rotor and acrylic lens for north of 500 euros. Pretty but no thanks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

carbon_dragon said:


> Do the people responding to this post think that China and Ali Express is ever going to be able to transition to GOOD quality control and good service for their watches (or will want to)? Made in Japan used to mean hopelessly cheap and crappy and it doesn't now right? Will there come a time that a watch you purchase on Ali express will be EXPECTED to be a great, well made watch that you can fix when you need to?


I have had minimal problems with AliExpress (YMMV), and if you buy watches with common movements, they should be serviceable locally, if you deem it economically justified. My Steeldive SD1970 is a great watch, considering it only cost me $80 on AliExpress. I don't know at those prices whether I could justify repairs or service to the movement vs replacing the watch, but NH35A's are relatively easy to source, and most watch repair places know how to fix them. Even Sea-Gull ST16s and Dixmont DG2813s are easily available off eBay, and most of these movements are cheaper to replace, than to repair or service.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> If movements that match the perceived quality of San Martin watches are so difficult to come by, why do you continue to expand your product line while continuing to introduce new models? It is interesting that some competitors (i.e. SD for example) still continue to offer NH35's in watches costing as low as the $100 range and even less. Please see the SD Water Ghost I just received a few entries above which came with a NH35----this watch cost me under $100. I have one of your Water Ghost examples, V3, which I absolutely love so I had the opportunity to compare it to my SD so please note some of the things they offer as standard that you do not i.e. lumed ceramic bezel insert, artwork on the case back (at least in the example noted) You need to get back to basics and provide movements commensurate w/the quality associated with the San Martin name.


The product I changed is the 8215 movement I replaced when I have confirmed that the style is in production, and the internal structure of the case has not been processed. From my own point of view, the 8215 movement and the nh35 movement are of the same quality and quality. Citizen and Seiko are both internationally renowned movement supply companies. The 8215 also exists and has been around for a long time. If it is true that this movement does not Reasonable, I think Citizen will improve it with customer input. Of course I learned that our customer base does not accept him and I will try to improve it.

In addition, the SD you mentioned continues to use nh35. I think the reason is because they have already made enough nh35 movement accessories before. If they cannot be changed, they can only continue to use nh35. As for the selling price, it depends on each brand. own position.

I also know most of these AliExpress watch brands in China. I don’t judge anyone. Everyone is for survival, many are for business, and some are for career. Some people feel that this market is not profitable and may change careers immediately, while some people may do it as a lifelong career, the difference between a businessman and a craftsman.

Everyone has their own ideas, so any product will be better than bad. It is best to choose according to your own preferences. In my understanding of products, it is very simple to make low-end products. Find a relatively high standard for reference and then do it almost. Prepare the accessories and assemble the products at any assembly factory. But for high-demand things, it is necessary to do a good job of each accessory, because a failure of one accessory will affect the overall effect.

If you are more confident, whether it is a brand on China's AliExpress or some well-known small and micro watch brands, if everyone knows about the survival, production and quality of products, I may know better than anyone else. , which stems from the fact that all my products are designed and produced by myself, and each production link is followed up and processed by myself. There are about 30 watch production factories in total, and I know almost all of the production processes.

Without contact with the actual production, there is often a big difference between the imagined and the actual. This is the case in almost all industries. There will also be differences in how the problem is seen between all producers and consumers. Of course, any good quality must learn to listen to the voice of consumers.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Danilao said:


> Doubling your prices seems like a good idea to me, you will surely double your customers too


Doubling the price of the movement puts it in the same price range as the ST2130 or PT5000, but doesn't double the price of the watch. The Miyota 8315 is brand new, and its price will likely decrease once the novelty wears off. 

Personally, I would take the YN55 over the 8215, any day of the week.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sanmartinwatch said:


> The product I changed is the 8215 movement I replaced when I have confirmed that the style is in production, and the internal structure of the case has not been processed. From my own point of view, the 8215 movement and the nh35 movement are of the same quality and quality. Citizen and Seiko are both internationally renowned movement supply companies. The 8215 also exists and has been around for a long time. If it is true that this movement does not Reasonable, I think Citizen will improve it with customer input. Of course I learned that our customer base does not accept him and I will try to improve it.


The problem here is you are arguing this point in a watch forum, to a bunch of watch enthusiasts. The average consumer may not understand, or even care about the differences between automatic movements, but it is an almost daily topic here. Those of us who've been here awhile remember when a forum favorite, the Guanqin GJ16034, switched from the TMI NH36 to the Miyota 8205, during another supply shortage. Many forum members assumed their watches would come with the movement shown in all the promotional photos, and did not accept the argument that since the two movements cost the same, that they represented equivalent values.

While the 8215 and NH35A are both reliable, workhorse movements, the Miyota is not as accepted in the higher price ranges, where the NH35A is often found. Many forum members will not buy a $200 watch with an 8215 inside. Fiyta switched Beijing Watch factory over to Miyota movements, but since the 821A was replaced by the 8315, and more of the Beijing newer watches now contain undecorated 8215's, their prices are harder to justify.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> The problem here is you are arguing this point in a watch forum, to a bunch of watch enthusiasts. The average consumer may not understand, or even care about the differences between automatic movements, but it is an almost daily topic here. Those of us who've been here awhile remember when a forum favorite, the Guanqin GJ16034, switched from the TMI NH36 to the Miyota 8205, during another supply shortage. Many forum members assumed their watches would come with the movement shown in all the promotional photos, and did not accept the argument that since the two movements cost the same, that they represented equivalent values.
> 
> While the 8215 and NH35A are both reliable, workhorse movements, the Miyota is not as accepted in the higher price ranges, where the NH35A is often found. Many forum members will not buy a $200 watch with an 8215 inside. Fiyta switched Beijing Watch factory over to Miyota movements, but since the 821A was replaced by the 8315, and more of the Beijing newer watches now contain undecorated 8215's, their prices are harder to justify.


I agree with your point of view, so I say that everyone has different ideas, and the perspectives of producers and consumers are also different. This society seeks common ground while reserving differences.

But if we want to do better, we must learn to listen to more voices and choose a more correct plan to move forward. rather than acting alone


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

sanmartinwatch said:


> I agree with your point of view, so I say that everyone has different ideas, and the perspectives of producers and consumers are also different. This society seeks common ground while reserving differences.
> 
> But if we want to do better, we must learn to listen to more voices and choose a more correct plan to move forward. rather than acting alone


It will be an interesting market experiment for @sanmartinwatch to see if they use lower cost, enthusiast-unfriendly parts (e.g. NH35 --> Miyota 8215), without sacrificing reliability (how often would you have a Miyota break down on you??!), do they have any drop in sales?

Of course we here will howl and scream but maybe San Martin is supported more by non-enthusiasts than we might otherwise think.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

percysmith said:


> It will be an interesting market experiment for @sanmartinwatch to see if they use lower cost, enthusiast-unfriendly parts (e.g. NH35 --> Miyota 8215), without sacrificing reliability (how often would you have a Miyota break down on you??!), do they have any drop in sales?
> 
> Of course we here will howl and scream but maybe San Martin is supported more by non-enthusiasts than we might otherwise think.


The Miyota is probably pretty close to the NH35 in reliability. Where the 8215 falls down is lack of hacking ability, second hand stutter problems, and increased winding noise. The new 8315 makes up for some of these shortfalls by being decorated, and offering a 60-hour power reserve, but it is currently being sold at a premium price. It sounds like the pricing for the 8315 is coming dangerously close to the premium, Miyota 9015.

The Dixmont DG2813 is not as strong on reliability, but adds hacking. The Seagull ST16/TY28 adds hacking, and has less rotor noise, but can exhibit even worse stutter. Neither is usually considered acceptable in even a $150 watch.

The Epson YN55 (Orient cal. F6922) was probably the best substitute for the NH35, but it's hard to believe they are in great supply, since we see them so little in non-Seiko owned brands.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

"The Epson YN55 (Orient cal. F6922) was probably the best substitute for the NH35, but it's hard to believe they are in great supply, since we see them so little in non-Seiko owned brands." 

I'll take that caliber any day of the week. My experience w/Orients has been nothing but good and this is indeed a massive improvement over a much lesser Miyota 8215! Also, I have seen Miyota 9015's in watches at the $100 range on AliX albeit infrequently so that would indeed be an upgrade moving to a high beat movement in spite of the unidirectional rotor rotation and the associated noise factor. As any business person knows, you must offer "VALUE" as price points increase. In all fairness, my SM V3 subby does have an outstanding bracelet and that is indeed a good example of value, but an 8215 does NOT represent value in brands that aspire or claim to be a cut above and reflect the cost to prove it.


----------



## carbon_dragon (Jul 28, 2019)

Not_A_Guest said:


> ...
> 
> Most of the watches we discuss here fall into the "low cost/quality" category IMO, with the biggest compromise being their unoriginal designs (I'd bet that >50% of pictures here are of Seiko, Rolex, Omega design clones). Regardless of the actual quality of the product, I feel that using another company's design kneecaps your product (and yes I feel the same way about Steinhart, Squale, etc.). Original designs cost a lot of time and money to create and represent significant investment in the product in the same way that good engineering and finishing do.
> For high quality in the Chinese watch sector, look at Sea-Gull's high end offerings as well as Fiyta and Beijing Watch Factory. Their work is comparable to typical midrange Swiss/Japanese watches-- easily as good as Hamilton/Tissot, Seiko, etc. It shows that Chinese watchmakers can finish watches well and many even have original designs. However, they also cost around as much as their Swiss and Japanese counterparts. You can buy some of them on AliX if you're interested.
> ...


I've never had a seagull, only those lower cost/quality watches (4, of which 3 are no longer functional after about 6 months). I've heard that even the Seagulls are sold (or made?) from such a variety of sources that it's not hard to get a bad model. And I HAVE tried to send a watch back to a Chinese company and it never even made it there (held up in customs for 4 months and then returned with no reason given) so it's not exactly easy to service them that way. 

Now if you HAVE a friendly watchmaker nearby with reasonable prices (I don't), things are likely to look very different. I have no doubt that the hardware is probably pretty good, but my belief is that it's the assembly that is at fault. Now what you need is someone with a reputation to protect for quality watches and reliable service. When I buy a watch from Zelos or Christopher Ward, I'm pretty sure I'll get a high quality product and I'm fairly confident they will make things right if I don't. I would like to see a Chinese Brand made by a single company sold by a single source (or by multiple sources who get the watch from a single source) who you can count on for a reliably quality product and who will ensure that if you get a bad one (which should be rare) you get taken care of. 

If you can do your own repairs, I have no doubts that present day watches can be made to work depending on your level of skill. My Russian Poljot 3133 chrono always worked pretty unreliably, was never very accurate, and broke 3 times, necessitating a trip back to Russia. The last time it came back perfect and very accurate. This was because the guy who serviced it last was actually an excellent watchmaker. The hardware was capable, but I couldn't exactly send it in to a big Poljot corporation service department to get reasonably priced, prompt, professional service and have confidence in the result. But I DID get very good service that last time anyway. 

But hey I WANT those Chinese sellers who export to the US to make watches I can be confident in buying.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not sure if this is a new offering. The Hruodland homage to the Royal Oak, but with a rather stunning Aventurine dial.









Hruodland RO Homage


Hruodland RO Homage: Case material : 316L Stainless steel Case back : Sapphire see thru case back Case diameter : 42mm Height : 12.5mm Lug width : 24mm Strap : 316L Stainless steel Buckle : 316L Stainless steel buckle Bezel : 316L Stainless steel bezel Dial : Blue aventurine / Black aventurine...




wrwatches.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Seemingly some frustration with SM and/or AliExpress? People wanting:
-low prices (<$100/<$150)
-consistently good QC & service etc
-good specs & movements
Though a watch isn't just a specsheet + a price. I think SM is trying to stand out from the rest of Ali with better case finishing, more detailed dial & indices, packaging, customer service, etc. I feel like they're the only AliEx brand that's trying to become a legit microbrand, yet people are unhappy about the fact that's obviously going to increase costs (and imo they're not even that much more expensive than the other good Ali brands). Even in terms of 'specs' I think SM bracelets/clasps/cases are a step above the rest, worth the extra.

If people want great specs at the lowest prices, the likes of Steeldive have you covered. Having both a SD and SM at around £130 each, I will say that QC and service was a lot better with SM. Not that SM is at microbrand level of QC, but the bang4buck is still generally better than micros. 


Anyway. Not here to white knight SM. I'm also in the camp that if I'm spending £150+ I want something original and/or from a 'legacy' brand, rather than gamble with AliExpress.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> Not sure if this is a new offering. The Hruodland homage to the Royal Oak, but with a rather stunning Aventurine dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful, I am a big fan of blue aventurine dials! And that even includes a PT5000 at @ $259. Now that offers value!


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

For what its worth. I bought a san martin in the 11/11 sale and the quality is as good as any Seiko i have owned. I want another but the price is putting me off. I'm waiting for another sale.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

percysmith said:


> It will be an interesting market experiment for @sanmartinwatch to see if they use lower cost, enthusiast-unfriendly parts (e.g. NH35 --> Miyota 8215), without sacrificing reliability (how often would you have a Miyota break down on you??!), do they have any drop in sales?
> 
> Of course we here will howl and scream but maybe San Martin is supported more by non-enthusiasts than we might otherwise think.


Considering they are selling around 1500 watches per month (based on comments made in the San Martin forum), I would suggest that the enthusiast market is only a very small part of their total sales.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Technically from AliExpress other than the dial 










And since we’re talking about brands, this one doesn’t even have a brand and the QC was as good as SD and better than Pagani, and I own (and modded) both brands. Granted it’s an easier construction overall, homaging a vintage 5513/5517 but still. It runs an NH35 by the way. 
Maybe I just got lucky but I think on AliExpress brand matters only to a certain extent with the die exceptions like SM, that said I’ve never owned one mainly due to the fact that they’re a little to expensive and not too far off SD to justify spending that much more.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Shanghai said:


> For what its worth. I bought a san martin in the 11/11 sale and the quality is as good as any Seiko i have owned. I want another but the price is putting me off. I'm waiting for another sale.


March 28 – *ALIEXPRESS ANNIVERSARY SALE 2022*


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Heithel said:


> Technically from AliExpress other than the dial
> 
> View attachment 16388602


Did the case come with the bracelet, or did you obtain separately? Unusual to see a female end link bracelet on a sub case, do you have links?


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Heithel said:


> Technically from AliExpress other than the dial
> 
> View attachment 16388602
> 
> ...


I also would like some links to the products you used.


----------



## dropmyload (Jan 4, 2015)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Probably a bad sample, different supplier or factory as I'm very pleased with the watch (for 43 Euros especially) and mine looks much better. It's a different color version though.
> 
> Chronograph works fine, everything is lumed (although the photo does make it appear better than in real life), numerals look fine. All in all for the money I'm quite impressed
> 
> ...


Pls share the seller link, am tempted to get one, perhaps in blue. 

Sent from my KB2001 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

carbon_dragon said:


> "I've never had a seagull, only those *lower cost/quality watches (4, of which 3 are no longer functional after about 6 months).*"
> 
> Now what you need is someone with a reputation to protect for quality watches and reliable service. When I buy a watch from *Zelos or Christopher Ward*, I'm pretty sure I'll get a high quality product and I'm fairly confident they will make things right if I don't. I would like to see a Chinese Brand made by a single company sold by a single source (or by multiple sources who get the watch from a single source) who you can count on for a reliably quality product and who will ensure that if you get a bad one (which should be rare) you get taken care of.
> But hey I WANT those Chinese sellers who export to the US to make watches I can be confident in buying.


3 out of 4 broken? I have multiple Chinese made watches, most of them are available on AliExpress, even if I didn't get them all there. All my mechanical watches still work (one needs to be demagnetized), and only the Under $20 quartz watches have had problems. How cheap did you go? 

Just like you can't expect San Martin to match the quality of Rolex or Omega, why would you think an Under $100 watch from AliExpress could match the quality and service of $500 to $1500 microbrand watches (Zelos, Christopher Ward)? You're comparing apples to oranges.

When you buy off AliExpress, you shoot for a bargain price with great specs, and you take your chances. The $30 and under items are real crapshoots. I don't hear many people complaining about the Steeldive of Addiesdive watches. Many members have an upper limit of $150 or $200 for AliExpress watches, wishing to limit their exposure.

As for single source, Chinese made watches, Sea-Gull, Shanghai, Beijing Watch Factory, Peacock and Fiyta all come to mind. Buying any of them is like buying a grey market watch, as there will be no local service centers to do repairs. Buying a watch off Amazon covers the fear of receiving a DOA timepiece, as I did with my Starking Rooster, but there is always some risk associated with getting the lowest prices off AliExpress. I think most people in this thread accept the risks, and have developed their own strategies to limit their losses.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Seemingly some frustration with SM and/or AliExpress? People wanting:
> -low prices (<$100/<$150)
> -consistently good QC & service etc
> -good specs & movements
> ...


In fairness, San Martin is talking about replacing the NH35A or YN55A, with a Miyota 8215 in a $218 to $238 watch. They are not trying to produce a cheaper watch to please the masses.

I understand they have better finishing than Steeldive, as would be expected with their price points. The San Martin "Capt. Willard" is more than twice the price of the SD1970.

Tandorio charges a $16.10 premium to upgrade from an NH35A to a PT5000. San Martin charges over a $120 premium for their SN006-G, 39mm PT5000 Water Ghost, over their SN017-G, 40.5mm NH35A Water Ghost.

The question is whether a Miyota 8215 is acceptable in an AliExpress watch costing over $200? San Martin argues that the 8315 is double the price of the 8215. Somehow Tandorio can get a PT5000, and sell it for a $16 premium. I think most of us would be willing to pay a $20 upcharge to get the PT5000, instead of the 8215, but San Martin charges more like $120 for that upgrade.


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

JojX said:


> IMO a good Ali watch is the one whose price doesn’t exceed 150 USD (preferably 100 USD).


I agree with you on all points. 

Of course, brands are free to chase whatever market they want to, but unless something unique is offered at those higher prices, the appeal declines significantly. 
If, say, a tourbillon is sitting at ~$500, this clearly is something special in this price range. 
~$300 diver on the other hand has lots of alternatives. 

"Something interesting and decently made under $150" is exactly the formula that made Chinese watches (and this thread along with it) so popular.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

In fairness, San Martin is talking about replacing the NH35A or YN55A, with a Miyota 8215 in a $218 to $238 watch. They are not trying to produce a cheaper watch to please the masses.

I understand they have better finishing than Steeldive, as would be expected for their price premiums. The San Martin "Capt. Willard" is more than twice the price of the SD1970.

Tandorio charges a $16.10 premium to upgrade from an NH35A to a PT5000. San Martin charges over a $120 premium for their SN006-G, 39mm PT5000 Water Ghost, over their SN017-G, 40.5mm NH35A Water Ghost.

The question is whether a Miyota 8215 is acceptable in an AliExpress watch costing over $200? San Martin argues that the 8315 is double the price of the 8215. Somehow Tandorio can get a PT5000, and sell it for a $16 premium. I think most of us would be willing to pay a $20 upcharge to get the PT5000, instead of the 8215, but San Martin charges more like $120 for that upgrade.
[/QUOTE]
It's not that we don't want to make our products cheaper to please the masses, we've sold more products.
But I think a brand that wants to produce for a long time has to think about much more than just selling.
I often emphasize that I am also a watch lover, and I am lucky to make my hobby my job. I hope that my brand can develop in the long run, so I want to improve the quality of the products, rather than some random requirements. This means that my production cost will be higher. At the same time, in order to ensure good product quality (QC), we all check the appearance and craftsmanship, and we assemble the finished products ourselves. Run our store yourself. We have about 30 colleagues in our company, and we currently sell an average of 1,500 watches per month. Based on our monthly cost, we have an average cost of $30 per watch.

Regardless of whether we can satisfy customers 100%, we should be able to achieve 90% customer satisfaction with our average monthly sales volume of 1,500. We can also achieve our two-year warranty policy. For after-sales We are still more confident in our service. In the same amount, I think our service satisfaction is still good.

I know very well that if you want to make quick money, selling at a low price is definitely the easiest and fastest way, but there will always be someone who can lower your price. At the same time, the price has been continuously reduced to increase sales, which is also unfair to the customers who purchased earlier. Brands with relatively large changes in the market environment are also very easy to go bankrupt, which is not only bad for the company itself, but also bad for customers (the two-year after-sales service is difficult to guarantee).

I am more willing to learn the practice of domestic small and micro watch brands and make my own products in a down-to-earth manner. With their own understanding, good suggestions from customers will also be properly listened to.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> In fairness, San Martin is talking about replacing the NH35A or YN55A, with a Miyota 8215 in a $218 to $238 watch. They are not trying to produce a cheaper watch to please the masses.
> 
> I understand they have better finishing than Steeldive, as would be expected with their price points. The San Martin "Capt. Willard" is more than twice the price of the SD1970.
> 
> ...


Their movement pricing is definitely a head scratcher, but I also see higher quality on PT5000 models, so don’t think it’s just $120 for the PT. But yeah PT5000 I’m already meh about let alone for ~$100 extra 🤔 Idk how Tandorio do it tbh. But don’t think the build quality on those is to write home about. 
I would probably buy that 39mm Sub-homage was it priced like the original Water Ghost with NH35


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Tandorio charges a $16.10 premium to upgrade from an NH35A to a PT5000. San Martin charges over a $120 premium for their SN006-G, 39mm PT5000 Water Ghost, over their SN017-G, 40.5mm NH35A Water Ghost.


this is a little misleading. I believe the Modern sub uses some "off the shelf" parts when it comes to the case and bracelet (for instance, the bezel insert can be swapped with Parnis inserts...super cheap parts. same can probably be said for the bracelet links, crown, bezel itself, crystal, possibly dial parts etc.
the SN006 seems to be custom built all the way though. the bezel and insert are custom, crystal is custom, dial, bracelet, case...all custom. maybe some bracelet links are re-use, maybe the hands as well....but its a more original piece if that makes sense. that all adds up.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Their movement pricing is definitely a head scratcher, but I also see higher quality on PT5000 models, so don’t think it’s just $120 for the PT. But yeah PT5000 I’m already meh about let alone for ~$100 extra 🤔 Idk how Tandorio do it tbh. But don’t think the build quality on those is to write home about.
> I would probably buy that 39mm Sub-homage was it priced like the original Water Ghost with NH35


Tandorio 62mas uses the heimdallr case. The crystal is different (high dome vs tophat - I prefer Tandorio’s) and the crown is 7.5 mm vs 6.5 on H. All the rest is the same. The only weaknes is the lume on the dial. If you like the 62mas aesthetics, Tandorio offers great value for money. I have both this and Heimdallr. The other Tandorio I have is the unimatic type. Again, the quality is top, the crown is buttery smooth. No complaints.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone get this?
Quartz


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

What is this unimatic you speak of? 


JojX said:


> ... The other Tandorio I have is the unimatic type. Again, the quality is top, the crown is buttery smooth. No complaints.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> .... I have multiple Chinese made watches, most of them are available on AliExpress, even if I didn't get them all there. All my mechanical watches still work (one needs to be demagnetized), *and only the Under $20 quartz watches have had problems*. ....


I noticed that with under $20 quartz watches as well but I took a chance on this one because I liked its silver blue sunray dial and I couldn't find a similar mechanical version. It was only $17 US. It hasn't arrived yet but if it fails after a short time it's no big deal at that price. I also noticed that a good percentage of the quartz watches I bought from Ali arrived with dead batteries. Those started right up after I put in replacements..


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

for anyone looking for a great quartz beater...just get this!!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

JojX said:


> Tandorio 62mas uses the heimdallr case. The crystal is different (high dome vs tophat - I prefer Tandorio’s) and the crown is 7.5 mm vs 6.5 on H. All the rest is the same. The only weaknes is the lume on the dial. If you like the 62mas aesthetics, Tandorio offers great value for money. I have both this and Heimdallr. The other Tandorio I have is the unimatic type. Again, the quality is top, the crown is buttery smooth. No complaints.


Undoubtedly, the Tandorio 62mas is insane value for money, some of the very best on Ali. 

That said (as is the case with many AE watches) a few things will undoubtedly bug me, and just leave me wanting an upgrade. The lume, brand name, and some of the dimensions for example. I envy people that can still live with a few flaws when the price is so good...I need to leave WUS 😂


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Trev_L said:


> Did the case come with the bracelet, or did you obtain separately? Unusual to see a female end link bracelet on a sub case, do you have links?





Not_A_Guest said:


> I also would like some links to the products you used.


Everything came as you see it other than hands dial and bezel instert. 
Bracelet is decent with screw pins, but the clasp and the end links are both hollow and stamped. 
I would normally mind but considering the overall vintage vibe with acrylic crystal etc I don’t mind in this case. The Rolex is homaging was built with those same “flaws” so it kinda keeps it period correct, and the clasp would be easy enough to upgrade eventually. 
99.0US $ |Antique Watch 1960 Men's 39.5mm Japanese NH35 Movement Black Sterile Dial Aluminum Plate Bezel green Luminous G11|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

BrendonM said:


> What is this unimatic you speak of?


Unimatic U2


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Undoubtedly, the Tandorio 62mas is insane value for money, some of the very best on Ali.
> 
> That said (as is the case with many AE watches) a few things will undoubtedly bug me, and just leave me wanting an upgrade. The lume, brand name, and some of the dimensions for example. I envy people that can still live with a few flaws when the price is so good...I need to leave WUS 😂


It’s so cheap I bought it for modding. The price of the case + nh36 is a bargain anyway. Using raffles parts I got myself this:


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

You have alink?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

BrendonM said:


> You have alink?


Just type in Tandorio in the Ali search. I bought mine off Mywatchcode. A reliable seller I’d bought from in the past


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sanmartinwatch said:


> It's not that we don't want to make our products cheaper to please the masses, we've sold more products.
> But I think a brand that wants to produce for a long time has to think about much more than just selling.
> I often emphasize that I am also a watch lover, and I am lucky to make my hobby my job. I hope that my brand can develop in the long run, so I want to improve the quality of the products, rather than some random requirements. This means that my production cost will be higher. At the same time, in order to ensure good product quality (QC), we all check the appearance and craftsmanship, and we assemble the finished products ourselves. Run our store yourself. We have about 30 colleagues in our company, and we currently sell an average of 1,500 watches per month. Based on our monthly cost, we have an average cost of $30 per watch.
> 
> ...


My comment was in response to *john_marston*'s comment, and was not suggesting you needed to produce less expensive watches. I understand that you produce a better quality product, and it is up to individual consumers to decide whether the increased quality is worth the price difference.

I was also not cheerleading for Tandorio, but merely pointing out the price difference they charge for an NH35 versus a PT5000, in the exact same model. The relative quality of Tandorio compared to other brands is basically irrelevant to the discussion of movement pricing.

My overall point was that IMHO, the Miyota 8215 is hard for many watch enthusiasts to accept, in a watch costing more than $200. There are other movement options, and most of us would rather pay a small premium for the PT5000 or Miyota 9015, rather than settle for an 8215 in place of the NH35A.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> this is a little misleading. I believe the Modern sub uses some "off the shelf" parts when it comes to the case and bracelet (for instance, the bezel insert can be swapped with Parnis inserts...super cheap parts. same can probably be said for the bracelet links, crown, bezel itself, crystal, possibly dial parts etc.
> the SN006 seems to be custom built all the way though. the bezel and insert are custom, crystal is custom, dial, bracelet, case...all custom. maybe some bracelet links are re-use, maybe the hands as well....but its a more original piece if that makes sense. that all adds up.


Unlike some other brands, I couldn't find a San Martin model that offered the options of an NH35A versus a PT5000. I think you slightly overstate the amount of "custom" items in the SN006, since not even San Martin is foolish enough to reinvent the wheel for every new model. It would be cost prohibitive to not use catalog items, that are used in many other Chinese watches.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hi 
How long that is take to receive a watch nowadays, is it still around 2 weeks or are the virus consequences worsening shipping times ?




turdbogls said:


> for anyone looking for a great quartz beater...just get this!!


Looks nice and i'd like to try it, but i can't see it that cheap, i see it at 64€ here (i'd like to avoid addies dive store).
Which *good* store can you recommend please ?
Thank you 








58.8US $ 65% de réduction|Addies – montre de plongée à Quartz de luxe pour hommes, en acier inoxydable, 200M C3 BGW9, lunette en céramique Super lumineuse, montre de Sport, à la mode | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

manchette said:


> Hi
> How long that is take to receive a watch nowadays, is it still around 2 weeks or is the virus consequences worsening shipping times ?


By coincidence, I just got a delivery from AliExpress this Monday (24th January) for an order placed on 13th November. That is, 72 days (yep, more than 10 weeks). Admittedly, it was only watch straps, rather than a watch. No idea if this is an incredibly random exception, or an indication that delivery times have slowed down massively.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,
about movements : i'm wondering why miyota 8215 is not looked at ok, i mean from a reliability viewpoint it seems ok.
(Also something interesting i think : the company is improving their products (8315), has Seiko improved their lines for similar than nh35 products ? )

I understand that for 100$ and more the client will want something perfect or will be looking for a good feature per price ratio ( even though nothing is perfect actually...), e.g : a stuttering hand would not be pleasant. Also is hacking that important or a very looked for feature ? Is this for pride ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> about movements : i'm wondering why miyota 8215 is not looked at ok, i mean from a reliability viewpoint it seems ok.
> (Also something interesting i think : the company is improving their products (8315), has Seiko improved their lines for similar than nh35 products ? )
> 
> I understand that for 100$ and more the client will want something perfect or will be looking for a good feature per price ratio ( even though nothing is perfect actually...), e.g : a stuttering hand would not be pleasant. Also is hacking that important or a very looked for feature ? Is this for pride ?


The 8215, while quite reliable, has some shortcomings compared to the NH35A. The unidirectional automatic winding system is quite a bit louder than Seiko's Magic Lever, bidirectional system. The 8215 doesn't hack, unlike the new 8315 and later versions of the discontinued 821A. Finally, the architecture of the Miyota 8 Series means the second hand is driven indirectly, and this can lead to stuttering. While the NH35A was derived from the 7S25, adding hacking and hand-winding, it is a quieter and more refined caliber.

The Miyota 8315's high power reserve, decoration, and hacking abilities, make up a bit for its noisiness and stuttering potential.



*Miyota 8215**Miyota 8315**TMI NH35A/Seiko 4R35**Hacking* X X*Hand Winding* X X X*Decoration*none X (Geneva stripes)none*Jewels*212124*Power Reserve*42 hours60 hours41+ hours*Winding System*Unidirectional, noisyUnidirectional, noisyBidirectional, quiet



https://calibercorner.com/stuttering-seconds-hand-explained/


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

New Arrivals ‖ San Martin New 62mas 37mm Diver Mens...


Hi Dear, these are our new arrivals: SN0095 & SN0007XG. Instant 20$ Off Discount On SN0007XG & SN0095, if any interest, plpease don't miss the payment. Happy Tiger Year! :LOL: 📢 https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003842658103.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_newArrival.8148356.27.ca4815b0XlN6vR...




www.watchuseek.com





San Martin releasing a 37mm 62mas


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Seestern 37mm case?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Unlike some other brands, I couldn't find a San Martin model that offered the options of an NH35A versus a PT5000. I think you slightly overstate the amount of "custom" items in the SN006, since not even San Martin is foolish enough to reinvent the wheel for every new model. It would be cost prohibitive to not use catalog items, that are used in many other Chinese watches.


That's what I was thinking as well, but besides the ironwatch, which came out after, I see no other shared parts. But yeah, I assume SOMEONE out there is using them, but who?

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manchette said:


> Hi
> How long that is take to receive a watch nowadays, is it still around 2 weeks or are the virus consequences worsening shipping times ?
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with the Addiesdive store? I've purchased from them a couple times now with no issue.

As for the shipping....I'm right between 2 and 3 weeks to the US if that helps.

I did have some straps get caught up somewhere and they didn't budge for about a month. But that's rare. With all my stuff from Ali, it's usually pretty smooth sailing.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

manchette said:


> (i'd like to avoid addies dive store).
> Which *good* store can you recommend please ?
> 
> 
> ...


Not sure why you dislike Addies Dive Store (I have recently bought from them with no issues). But for an alternative you might try Addies 01 Store. Bought same watch from them in the fall. Watch arrived quickly.

45.36US $ 73% OFF|1986 Leather For Men NATO Nylon Steel diving watch 200m C3Super luminous Sport luxury stainless steel watch Quartz Men's Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I had a problem with this store, so this is not the one i'd choose 1st.

The watch looks good, thanks.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Im looking forward to this. I hope it’s the 38mm. Case


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9262


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> My comment was in response to *john_marston*'s comment, and was not suggesting you needed to produce less expensive watches. I understand that you produce a better quality product, and it is up to individual consumers to decide whether the increased quality is worth the price difference.
> 
> I was also not cheerleading for Tandorio, but merely pointing out the price difference they charge for an NH35 versus a PT5000, in the exact same model. The relative quality of Tandorio compared to other brands is basically irrelevant to the discussion of movement pricing.
> 
> My overall point was that IMHO, the Miyota 8215 is hard for many watch enthusiasts to accept, in a watch costing more than $200. There are other movement options, and most of us would rather pay a small premium for the PT5000 or Miyota 9015, rather than settle for an 8215 in place of the NH35A.


new San Martin SN013-G has the Miyota 9015. It's showing at $320.85 on my AliExpress account.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> new San Martin SN013-G has the Miyota 9015. It's showing at $320.85 on my AliExpress account.


It sure doesn't seem like we are going to see any more San Marin watches below $300 any more.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Does anyone have the blue version of the San Martin GS homage? I'd like one but I can't find a decent picture of the blue dial; if it's the same boring matte of the black one I'd be pretty turned off. Why can't we get something like the 62mas dial? That would look incredible.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

I am new to watches and just trying different things out. Picked this up for $60 and am quite pleased. Looks nice and wears very well on the wrist, even with the supplied bracelet.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DKE said:


> I am new to watches and just trying different things out. Picked this up for $60 and am quite pleased. Looks nice and wears very well on the wrist, even with the supplied bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16394005


Welcome to the world of Chinese, homage (knockoff) watches.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

DKE said:


> I am new to watches and just trying different things out. Picked this up for $60 and am quite pleased. Looks nice and wears very well on the wrist, even with the supplied bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16394005


Great choice! I personally value this watch really high. One of the nicer watches on Ali TBH


----------



## peter0 (Mar 11, 2013)

JojX said:


> It’s so cheap I bought it for modding. The price of the case + nh36 is a bargain anyway. Using raffles parts I got myself this:
> View attachment 16391014
> View attachment 16391015
> View attachment 16391016
> View attachment 16391018


Could you share a link please? I could not find this specific model, although I found the store you mentioned in the other reply of yours.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

DKE said:


> I am new to watches and just trying different things out. Picked this up for $60 and am quite pleased. Looks nice and wears very well on the wrist, even with the supplied bracelet.


you Chose a good one to start with. IMO, one of the better executed homages out there. the Crystal is awesome (though only mineral) and the legibility is top notch. my only wish would be for them to redo the sub dial printings....Give me hash marks for every minute on the left and every hour on the right.
otherwise, for $55 or so, it's hard to argue with it.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

peter0 said:


> Could you share a link please? I could not find this specific model, although I found the store you mentioned in the other reply of yours.


This specific model is kind of non-existent because it is a mod based on the Tandorio 62mas. Here is the link for the watch:









91.77US $ 31% OFF|41mm 62mas Tandorio Automatic Ar Domed Sapphire Glass Luminous Nh35a Pt5000 Movement 300m Diving Men's Wristwatch Rubber Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I used the big triangle nh35 28.5mm dial and seamaster all white hands from raffles off the bay (40 USD altogether). I’m going to use the dial and hands from Tandorio with the 36mm mikusi explorer case.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And today this has arrived fron the qimei store. Bought it at the recent sale (paid 65 USD including VAT):








Pretty impressed with the quality. But… not a fan of the quartz ticking every second. Will replace the miyota with the VH31 and change the dial to sterile. If you don’t mind the miyota quartz movement and are ok with the cooper branding this one is a no-brainer. Nicely beadblasted case and crown, screwdown case back (push pull crown  ) and a great size of 38mm. And not in the 200-300 USD bracket


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A few of us on here have bought Ciga Design watches on AliExpress. In my own case, for example, their excellent z-series skeleton watch.

Today, I just learned Ciga Design has a new release, but it is for a whopping $1,000. Quite a leap in price for an AliExpress watch brand.

Here is a pre-release review video I just stumbled on. It looks nice, but I am not sure how many people will cough up that kind of money.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know when the next sale is?

In terms of watches, I'm considering a Rodina Tangente. Seen a few reviews. Some are £52, others £59. Seem like good deals?








67.5US $ 50% OFF|Watch Men Bauhaus Style Waterproof Sapphire Automatic Mechanical Watch Transparent Holder Rack Minimalist - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know when the next sale is?
> 
> In terms of watches, I'm considering a Rodina Tangente. Seen a few reviews. Some are £52, others £59. Seem like good deals?
> 
> ...


The next "big" sale isn't until March 28th, which is the Anniversary sale. Here is a list of all the AliExpress sales this year:









AliExpress Sale Dates 2022- Don't miss out on the upcoming AliExpress Big Sale! AliExpress sales calendar. Deals, offers and discount


AliExpress Sale Dates 2022- Don't miss out on the upcoming AliExpress Big Sale! AliExpress sales calendar. Deals, offers and discount




promossale.com


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This just arrived....









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> This just arrived....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this old explorer style


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MAD777 said:


> This just arrived....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does the GMT hand jump a little when you push the crown back in?
It would not surprise me if it does.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

THORN? 
Has anyone bought one?










184.97US $ 50% OFF|Skx Sports Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Vintage 200m Diver Watches 44mm Dome Sapphire Crystal Luminous Clock 2022 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This isn't AliX (but they still come from China). If you're in the market for a SM or Cronos or even a Heimdallr Monster, you simply can't do any better than this. Subbies (and others) well under $200. Check out this on US ebay.








Items for sale by ishlinstore | eBay


Shop eBay for great deals from ishlinstore!



www.ebay.com





Here's a couple of examples:









San Martin 40.5mm Mens Automatic Mechanical Water Ghost V3 Diver 200M Watch | eBay


Style: Diver, Luxury, Sport. Clasp Type: Folding clasp with safety,with san martin hexagon logo. Water Resistant: 200 m (20 ATM). Strap: 316L Stainless steel all brushed bracelet, width 20 18 mm. Band Length: 22 cm.



www.ebay.com












San Martin 41mm Mens Diver Sapphire NH35 Automatic Mechanical 200m Watch | eBay


Style: Casual, Diver, Sport. Glass: Sapphire Crystal, AR coating. Strap: 316L Solid stainless steel bracelet / fluorine rubber strap, with 3D san martin logo, width 20 mm. Case Size: 41 mm. Clasp Type: Folding clasp with safety.



www.ebay.com












Cronos Diver Mens PT5000 Bracelet Ceramic Rotating Bezel 200M Glidelock Watch | eBay


Style: Luxury, Diver, Sport. Bracelet: Stainless steel brushed. Band Width: 20 mm. Band Length: 19 cm. Case Back: Screw-down case back. 1 x User manual with warranty card. Weight: About 145 g.



www.ebay.com












Heimdallr Mens Automatic Mechanical Sharkey Ocean Monster Diver 200M Watch | eBay


Style: Luxury, Diver, Sport. Lugs: Drilled lugs for easy strap removal. Strap: Stainless steel bracelet. 1 x User manual with warranty card. Weight: About 192.8 g. Water Resistant: 200 m (20 ATM). Band Length: 20 cm.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi guys,
Someone posted some real life pictures of the Monaco hommage by Specht & Sohne. It looks quite good.
However, the guys says that he doesn't know what the right subdial is for. I don't like that. Isn't that subdial supposed to be a 24h dial ? But then, why is it graduated up to 60 only ?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi guys,
> Someone posted some real life pictures of the Monaco hommage by Specht & Sohne. It looks quite good.
> However, the guys says that he doesn't know what the right subdial is for. I don't like that. Isn't that subdial supposed to be a 24h dial ? But then, why is it graduated up to 60 only ?
> View attachment 16396853
> ...


You can print on a subdial whatever scale you want  I’d be more concerned about the movement. Is is the vk64 or the sunon?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Does the GMT hand jump a little when you push the crown back in?
> It would not surprise me if it does.


a typical issue with the DG3804b and Pearl whatever....set the GMT hand to the position you want, then slightly roll back the crown....like an eighth of a turn in the "change the date" direction. then depress the crown. no jump.



Chronopolis said:


> THORN?
> Has anyone bought one?
> 
> 
> ...


I got the MM200 homage from them and came away mostly impressed. lume is decent (except the hands are poor), but the case, crystal, and bezel are all really welll done.

Jason the watch guy says he's got the Thorn Doxa in for review....and I have the Case coming in for a mod. the case looks really damn good...much nicer than the other Doxa homages IMO. it just landed here in the US, so maybe another week or so. I'll post my impressions here when i get my hands on it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

For those of you really _really_ interested in the Merkur GMT: they have a final restock of 100 units (the last ones) all black or with Italian flag for $499 on their website








MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch


MERKUR GMT PILOT Series 100M Water Proof High Beat Automatic Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Men's Diver Sport Luxury Dress Watch



www.merkurwatch.com












They host a Hangzhou HZ6460 high beat movement + the usual suspects: sapphire, ceramic, C3 lume...


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

I have the black and yellow version. It's a Sinn 857 knockoff. It's nice, but in no way is it a 500 dollar watch. I paid 269 which is far more reasonable. It has torch-like lume, it is visibly glowing in daylight, never mind when it's dark. I'll sell mine for 499 all day long.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Does the GMT hand jump a little when you push the crown back in?
> It would not surprise me if it does.


It does, but if you push the crown in rather delicately, it will sit still on the 3rd try.
I considered getting the Steinhart version of this homage to the original Explorer, but that was about $500 compared to about $100. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

MAD777 said:


> It does, but if you push the crown in rather delicately, it will sit still on the 3rd try.
> I considered getting the Steinhart version of this homage to the original Explorer, but that was about $500 compared to about $100.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Thx


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

mougino said:


> For those of you really _really_ interested in the Merkur GMT: they have a final restock of 100 units (the last ones) all black or with Italian flag for $499 on their website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my Merkur but paid no more than $300 USD for it. Shop around! 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MAD777 said:


> I love my Merkur but paid no more than $300 USD for it. Shop around!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Correct, they can be found cheaper on ali: $314 after discount here








489.01US $ 21% OFF|Mens Gmt Watches Men Automatic Wrist Watch Sport Luxury Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatch Luminous 100m Waterproof Ceramic Bezel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> It does, but if you push the crown in rather delicately, it will sit still on the 3rd try.
> I considered getting the Steinhart version of this homage to the original Explorer, but that was about $500 compared to about $100.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


There's a trick to getting it to stay still on the push back in. If you set the GMT before you adjust the time it won't jump when you push the crown back in.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> There's a trick to getting it to stay still on the push back in. If you set the GMT before you adjust the time it won't jump when you push the crown back in.


Yep, I've learned this along the way as well. It used to dive me nuts watching the GMT hand jump out of time. lol


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> THORN?
> Has anyone bought one?
> 
> 
> ...


Curve to the case looks like the Tactical Frog to me.

















The angles for the caseback look identical.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Any thoughts on the Miyota 9015. Good or bad? Is it a high beat movement?

Its in the new San martin i'm thinking about getting.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> THORN?
> Has anyone bought one?
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't bought this one Tom, but bought the Tactical Frog version


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> Any thoughts on the Miyota 9015. Good or bad? Is it a high beat movement?
> 
> Its in the new San martin i'm thinking about getting.


Which SM?
I may have been asleep when they started offering a 9015. 
You sure it is not a 8215?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

nello said:


> Which SM?
> I may have been asleep when they started offering a 9015.
> You sure it is not a 8215?











302.25US $ 35% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Watch 38.5mm Miyota 9015 Vintage Classic Business Dress Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire 10Bar reloj|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Thoughts


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Shanghai said:


> Any thoughts on the Miyota 9015. Good or bad? Is it a high beat movement?
> 
> Its in the new San martin i'm thinking about getting.


It's a great movement - reliable, high beat. Competes with the ETA 2892. Used by some of the top microbrands (Zelos, NTH, Raven). It's honestly my top preference for a movement in any <$1,000 watch.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> 302.25US $ 35% OFF|San Martin Luxury Men Watch 38.5mm Miyota 9015 Vintage Classic Business Dress Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire 10Bar reloj|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


As others will surely attest, the movement is a good choice. My favorite unless getting a “clean” 2824 or clone there of. That is a crapshoot to me and not worth the risk. I like the sweep of the miyota, never had accuracy problems, or wild positional variations. 

Cannot comment on the watch, as I have not seen it, nor any reviews. 
San Martin quality is very good. I have another on the way myself.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Any thoughts on the Miyota 9015. Good or bad? Is it a high beat movement?
> 
> Its in the new San martin i'm thinking about getting.


Unidirectional winding and sometimes noisy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> A few of us on here have bought Ciga Design watches on AliExpress. In my own case, for example, their excellent z-series skeleton watch.
> 
> Today, I just learned Ciga Design has a new release, but it is for a whopping $1,000. Quite a leap in price for an AliExpress watch brand.
> 
> Here is a pre-release review video I just stumbled on. It looks nice, but I am not sure how many people will cough up that kind of money.


I almost thought hell had frozen over when I saw CIGA Design, the same CIGA Design whose watches I had seen many times over on my late night AliX binges, show up in the New York Times.









The Chinese Watch Brand That Beat the Swiss


CIGA Design’s triumph at an industry awards event last fall was unexpected. At least by its competitors.




www.nytimes.com





Congratulations to the CIGA team for their achievement. This piece is a little too avant-garde for me but they should feel quite proud of what they have accomplished. Hopefully this will pave the way for more interesting designs in the future.

And now that the NYT have shown they're not afraid to cover AliX brands, maybe we will get a collector's guide to Pagani Design from them soon


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> The next "big" sale isn't until March 28th, which is the Anniversary sale. Here is a list of all the AliExpress sales this year:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There might be some sort of "Chinese New Year/Spring Festival" sale, before then.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> Any thoughts on the Miyota 9015. Good or bad? Is it a high beat movement?
> 
> Its in the new San martin i'm thinking about getting.


The Miyota 9 Series is their "Premium" line, and they run at 28,800 vph. They are more reliable, and less finicky than other 28,800 calibers (mostly 2824-2 clones), but their automatic winding modules can be a little noisy due to the free spinning in one direction. In a heavier, well sealed dive case, you would probably not notice the noise, and it is barely noticeable in a lighter weight, dress watch.

The date change is not as precise as an ETA 2824-2, happening at the stroke of 12am, but this movement is priced more like an ST2130 or PT5000.









Miyota 9015 vs ETA 2824: Watch Movement Comparison


In this article, we put two high-quality and popular watch movements to the test with the battle of the Miyota 9015 vs ETA 2824.




watchandbullion.com












DIVE WATCHES With ETA 2824-2 vs Miyota 9015. Let's...


Before someone flames me for not using the search button, please provide real data. I have read through hours of WUS and several other watch blogs and sites and all I find are opinions for the most part and some pieces of real data. We all know most of the boutique / micro brands are going...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)

Looks like even the 'best' movements from Miyota can still have some problems (less convenient winding (?) , noise, for example).

How much noise is _noisy_ ? I'm wondering untill how old we can hear it 

Are quartz Miyota movements similar quality to Seiko ones ? I think Miyota use less battery, do they ? 
(are they also with more noise ? or do they lack something important)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I had a quick look at AliEx since I left a few months ago, and there's no way AE doesn't screw EU buyers all the way. Ok VAT was incorporated in price since last summer, but that's only a +20% increase, what I can see is no excuse!! 

E.g. Steeldive quartz Sub: 54€ in France ... $24 in the US (on sale but still...)

































/rant over, aliex closed & forgotten (again)


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> I had a quick look at AliEx since I left a few months ago, and there's no way AE doesn't screw EU buyers all the way. Ok VAT was incorporated in price since last summer, but that's only a +20% increase, what I can see is no excuse!!
> 
> E.g. Steeldive quartz Sub: 54€ in France ... $24 in the US (on sale but still...)
> 
> ...


Cheeky little fookars. Added the VAT and keep declaring 10 USD value on anything. The rest goes into their pockets. No wonder customs get you to pay double VAT. Easy way out. But that’s a different story


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

nello said:


> Curve to the case looks like the Tactical Frog to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely different cases though...look at how the crown comes in on the Thorn vs the TF. Thorn just visually looks slimmer to me with the chamfers and brushing vs the "slabs" of polished on the TF.
looking forward to my Thorn case arriving


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

I fully agree with this.
My AliExpress buys are limited to Juelong straps since I realised this and since they tried to screw me with a combined shipping with an empty box.


mougino said:


> I had a quick look at AliEx since I left a few months ago, and there's no way AE doesn't screw EU buyers all the way. Ok VAT was incorporated in price since last summer, but that's only a +20% increase, what I can see is no excuse!!
> 
> E.g. Steeldive quartz Sub: 54€ in France ... $24 in the US (on sale but still...)
> 
> ...


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Definitely different cases though...look at how the crown comes in on the Thorn vs the TF. Thorn just visually looks slimmer to me with the chamfers and brushing vs the "slabs" of polished on the TF.
> looking forward to my Thorn case arriving


I saw the crown tube area. I thought the same. Definately different. The chamfers on the case is just another finishing step though. The overall shape, and the entire caseback area look identical to me. I like this case so much better than my maranez. The Maranez sat on top of my wrist. The TF fits so well. It seems like it was molded to my wrist.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> For those of you really _really_ interested in the Merkur GMT: they have a final restock of 100 units (the last ones) all black or with Italian flag for $499 on their website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's CRAZY pricing, what give???
I have the all black with the Italian symbol, great watch.
Only comment is the rubber strap is a big fit, I tried some other straps, and to get the original back on I had to use curved springbars.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

BrendonM said:


> I have the black and yellow version. It's a Sinn 857 knockoff. It's nice, but in no way is it a 500 dollar watch. I paid 269 which is far more reasonable. It has torch-like lume, it is visibly glowing in daylight, never mind when it's dark. I'll sell mine for 499 all day long.


I'll sell mine for $450 guys!!!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Any thoughts on the Miyota 9015. Good or bad? Is it a high beat movement?
> 
> Its in the new San martin i'm thinking about getting.


Great movement, better than the Seiko's NH35.
It's highbeat, slim, accurate and reliable.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Any thoughts on the Miyota 9015. Good or bad? Is it a high beat movement?
> 
> Its in the new San martin i'm thinking about getting.


I only have one watch with this movement and it's been great...at least when it gets worn.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> The Miyota 9 Series is their "Premium" line, and they run at 28,800 vph. They are more reliable, and less finicky than other 28,800 calibers (mostly 2824-2 clones), but their automatic winding modules can be a little noisy due to the free spinning in one direction. In a heavier, well sealed dive case, you would probably not notice the noise, and it is barely noticeable in a lighter weight, dress watch.
> 
> The date change is not as precise as an ETA 2824-2, happening at the stroke of 12am, but this movement is priced more like an ST2130 or PT5000.
> 
> ...


That's good to know. Its sounds better than the PT5000. I'm surprised more companies don't use it.

Lets hope your right and there's a sale for Chinese new year.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> I had a quick look at AliEx since I left a few months ago, and there's no way AE doesn't screw EU buyers all the way. Ok VAT was incorporated in price since last summer, but that's only a +20% increase, what I can see is no excuse!!
> 
> E.g. Steeldive quartz Sub: 54€ in France ... $24 in the US (on sale but still...)
> 
> ...


This is exactly why you in the Us should buy More watches, test them, show them to us ; and also send them over


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Shanghai said:


> That's good to know. Its sounds better than the PT5000. I'm surprised more companies don't use it.
> 
> Lets hope your right and there's a sale for Chinese new year.


Tons of cases are made to fit Eta 2824 chinese clones movements but if they want to use a a 9015 they have less choices for cases or would have to pay to machine a new case.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Steeldive Tunas for Under $100! All colorways and bracelets/straps.









109.56US $ 78% OFF|New Color Sd1975 Steeldive Tuna Men's Classic Watch Super Luminous Ceramic Bezel 300m Waterproof 316l Case Nh35 Dive Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

For all the fan boys praising San Martin for their new, "original" designs:


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> For all the fan boys praising San Martin for their new, "original" designs:
> 
> View attachment 16400776
> View attachment 16400780


I like the San Martin strap a lot more than AP. I'm thinking of getting this one.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Any thoughts on the Miyota 9015. Good or bad? Is it a high beat movement?
> 
> Its in the new San martin i'm thinking about getting.


9015 is definitely one of the best low-cost movements imo. 


JojX said:


> Cheeky little fookars. Added the VAT and keep declaring 10 USD value on anything. The rest goes into their pockets. No wonder customs get you to pay double VAT. Easy way out. But that’s a different story


Isnt the VAT supposed to go to AliExpress and then the respective countries or something? Not that that’s gonna be transparant.. 


HoustonReal said:


> For all the fan boys praising San Martin for their new, "original" designs:
> 
> View attachment 16400776
> View attachment 16400780


I saw a video exposing Asorock for copying AliExpress watches. Which came first? Wouldn’t be surprised if there was yet another with this case style


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I saw a video exposing Asorock for copying AliExpress watches. Which came first? Wouldn’t be surprised if there was yet another with this case style


Yes, when I saw Ben's review, I knew I had seen a very similar model to the Asorock. The reality is that Asorock didn't copy San Martin, they just chose the same bezel, and a similar Genta-style case, out of an OEM catalog. San Martin went with an APRO case and bracelet.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> …I saw a video exposing Asorock for copying AliExpress watches. Which came first? Wouldn’t be surprised if there was yet another with this case style


He he, ‘Ass-O-Rock’


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> He he, ‘Ass-O-Rock’


Aso Rock is a large outcrop of granitic rock located on the outskirts of Abuja, the capital of Nigeria. The two Nigerian-American founders of the company live in Chicago, but used a Nigerian name for the watch brand.

It's a scammy, IndieGoGo watch brand with false claims of original design, "cutting out the middle man", etc. If Vincero and Filippo Loreti can do it, I guess they figured why not them. I don't quite understand their marketing plan, because most Americans don't associate Nigeria with quality goods, just fake princes that need help laundering money.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Aso Rock is a large outcrop of granitic rock located on the outskirts of Abuja, the capital of Nigeria. The two Nigerian-American founders of the company live in Chicago, but used a Nigerian name for the watch brand.
> 
> It's a scammy, IndieGoGo watch brand with false claims of original design, "cutting out the middle man", etc. If Vincero and Filippo Loreti can do it, I guess they figured why not them. I don't quite understand their marketing plan, because most Americans don't associate Nigeria with quality goods, just fake princes that need help laundering money.
> 
> ...


I thought Aso Rock for AliExpress is what Mount Iwate is for Grand Seiko










Is there a spot in Nigeria where we can go and appreciate our AliExpress watches?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> For all the fan boys praising San Martin for their new, "original" designs:
> 
> View attachment 16400776


I don't think anyone said this was original....

We all know it's an AP RO homage but with some weird seiko-ish dial slapped inside.


Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> For all the fan boys praising San Martin for their new, "original" designs:
> 
> View attachment 16400776
> View attachment 16400780


They also did an “original” Tag Monzq by adding screws 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> Aso Rock is a large outcrop of granitic rock located on the outskirts of Abuja, the capital of Nigeria. The two Nigerian-American founders of the company live in Chicago, but used a Nigerian name for the watch brand.
> 
> It's a scammy, IndieGoGo watch brand with false claims of original design, "cutting out the middle man", etc. If Vincero and Filippo Loreti can do it, I guess they figured why not them. I don't quite understand their marketing plan, because most Americans don't associate Nigeria with quality goods, just fake princes that need help laundering money.
> 
> ...


LOL, I might have to start following you.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

JojX said:


> And today this has arrived fron the qimei store. Bought it at the recent sale (paid 65 USD including VAT):
> View attachment 16395198
> 
> Pretty impressed with the quality. But… not a fan of the quartz ticking every second. Will replace the miyota with the VH31 and change the dial to sterile. If you don’t mind the miyota quartz movement and are ok with the cooper branding this one is a no-brainer. Nicely beadblasted case and crown, screwdown case back (push pull crown  ) and a great size of 38mm. And not in the 200-300 USD bracket


Nothing wrong with Cooper. After all, DB Cooper is a well known fella 😎


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

bearwithwatch said:


> Nothing wrong with Cooper. After all, DB Cooper is a well known fella 😎


The Cooper Watch Company seems to pretend they are the "CWC" used by the British MOD (Ministry of Defense), when it is actually the *Cabot Watch Company*.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Aso Rock is a large outcrop of granitic rock located on the outskirts of Abuja, the capital of Nigeria. The two Nigerian-American founders of the company live in Chicago, but used a Nigerian name for the watch brand.
> 
> It's a scammy, IndieGoGo watch brand with false claims of original design, "cutting out the middle man", etc. If Vincero and Filippo Loreti can do it, I guess they figured why not them. I don't quite understand their marketing plan, because most Americans don't associate Nigeria with quality goods, just fake princes that need help laundering money.
> 
> ...


But if you buy the watch a prince will send you *₦*12,431,713,632/39 million dollars!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My latest Ali purchase arrived the other day. this thing was $28 just after the new year. I really wanted to try a non-circular watch, and really liked the look of this one.

to me it has Hamilton Vibes, but I really don't know if this is an Homage to anything.

Quartz, mineral, stainless steel. included strap is not Horrible...but not good either. but it's got quick release and a signed buckle so thats nice. the strap in the picture is a vario vintage leather...which was about 2X the price of the watch 🤣


----------



## MadBA (12 mo ago)

Got this in the mail today. Nice little Tandorio field watch. £73 with a PT5000. Initial reactions are good, case finishing is clean, threading on the crown is smooth and the hand winding isn't as stiff as I was expecting for this movement. Only negative is the strap which is short and not the best quality.


----------



## aidaho (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Unidirectional winding


My experience with unidirectional rotor is: if you hit your hand (or grab) at something just right, the rotor goes ballistic over9k RPM. 
If you really like the watch, not a total dealbreaker, but something to think about, especially if you are active.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

I bet this in a blue sunburst dial would be stunning....
106.95US $ 31% OFF|39mm Real Cusn8 Bronze case 20ATM Tandorio diving men's Watch black dial Sapphire Glass Japan NH35A Automatic movement|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## bruins443 (Jul 2, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Any thoughts on the Miyota 9015. Good or bad? Is it a high beat movement?


For the price it's very very good. I had one, out of the box measured in 6 positions, averaged 0 spd. 

Japanese quality, Chinese price. And yes, it is 28800/4Hz? It's really flat too, so if watch manufacturer wants, they can make a very flat piece.

The only downside is unidirectional winding and it can be "loud" and you feel it once in a while. I'll take that for the price. Highly recommended.

Also - I have no clue why anyone would save $10ish and put in a Miyota 8xxx series. It makes a difference only on the very cheapest pieces. The upgrade is well worth it.


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

nyonya said:


> It's a great movement - reliable, high beat. Competes with the ETA 2892.


The 9015 is better than the 8215 for sure, but there's no way it's in competition with the ETA 2892.
The 9015 is a 28,800 BPH movement, but that's about the only similarity. It does not appear to be adjusted and is rated at -10 to +30 s/d, with a maximum positional difference of <40 seconds/d.
The 2892 is adjusted to at least 4 positions and rated 0 to +10 s/d, with max positional difference of 20 s/d.
The 9015 rotor winds in one direction only. The 2892 winds in both directions.
The 9015 is usually unfinished, while the 2892 is usually nicely decorated.
I think a more appropriate comparison would be with the standard-grade ETA 2842.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

And you can get a Lorus field watch for less than that and at least it has some heritage:





















HoustonReal said:


> The Cooper Watch Company seems to pretend they are the "CWC" used by the British MOD (Ministry of Defense), when it is actually the *Cabot Watch Company*.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MAD777 said:


> I bet this in a blue sunburst dial would be stunning....
> 106.95US $ 31% OFF|39mm Real Cusn8 Bronze case 20ATM Tandorio diving men's Watch black dial Sapphire Glass Japan NH35A Automatic movement|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


Not a bronze case, but cheaper, and with better lume.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

grenert said:


> The 9015 is better than the 8215 for sure, but there's no way it's in competition with the ETA 2892.
> The 9015 is a 28,800 BPH movement, but that's about the only similarity. It does not appear to be adjusted and is rated at -10 to +30 s/d, with a maximum positional difference of <40 seconds/d.
> The 2892 is adjusted to at least 4 positions and rated 0 to +10 s/d, with max positional difference of 20 s/d.
> The 9015 rotor winds in one direction only. The 2892 winds in both directions.
> ...


The Miyota 9 Series and Sea-Gull ST18 are not in direct competition with the ETA 2892, anymore than the PT5000 is in competition with the 2824-2. They are cheaper alternatives/substitutes to the Swiss movements. The rated accuracy is usually a reflection of these movements being unadjusted, and doesn't necessarily indicate their adjusted potential. Seiko/TMI NH3x movements, and especially Orient calibers, almost always far exceed their rated accuracy.

Actually, the Miyota 9015 does come with some minimal, Geneva stripes for decoration.

















Anyone know the expected accuracy of the Miyota 9015...


Just curious.




www.watchtalkforums.info


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Not a bronze case, but cheaper, and with better lume.
> View attachment 16405306


That is nice looking, including the bracelet. I have an AddiesDive that I'm very happy with. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

MadBA said:


> Got this in the mail today. Nice little Tandorio field watch. £73 with a PT5000. Initial reactions are good, case finishing is clean, threading on the crown is smooth and the hand winding isn't as stiff as I was expecting for this movement. Only negative is the strap which is short and not the best quality.
> 
> View attachment 16404783
> View attachment 16404784


link please. TIA.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Aso Rock is a large outcrop of granitic rock located on the outskirts of Abuja, the capital of Nigeria. The two Nigerian-American founders of the company live in Chicago, but used a Nigerian name for the watch brand.
> 
> It's a scammy, IndieGoGo watch brand with false claims of original design, "cutting out the middle man", etc. If Vincero and Filippo Loreti can do it, I guess they figured why not them. I don't quite understand their marketing plan, because most Americans don't associate Nigeria with quality goods, just fake princes that need help laundering money.
> 
> ...





percysmith said:


> I thought Aso Rock for AliExpress is what Mount Iwate is for Grand Seiko
> 
> View attachment 16401510
> 
> ...


Oh dear. My Asorock comment on being Aliexprsss turned out to be literally true (they’re drop shipping from AliX):


----------



## Watch Collector 2000 (12 mo ago)

Hello all, I would like to buy a quartz diver style beater - the larger the better ( so minimum 40mm but larger is better). Any suggestions - sub $100? ( I have seen several models like this one for Addies 58.8US $ 65% OFF|Addies Dive Quartz Luxury stainless steel watch Diver Watch 200M C3 BGW9 Super luminous Ceramic bezel Sport Men Watches Fashion|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress - but first I like bigger; second I am not too excited about the magnifier over the date). Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watch Collector 2000 said:


> Hello all, I would like to buy a quartz diver style beater - the larger the better ( so minimum 40mm but larger is better). Any suggestions - sub $100? ( I have seen several models like this one for Addies 58.8US $ 65% OFF|Addies Dive Quartz Luxury stainless steel watch Diver Watch 200M C3 BGW9 Super luminous Ceramic bezel Sport Men Watches Fashion|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress - but first I like bigger; second I am not too excited about the magnifier over the date). Thank you for any suggestions!


I know I may get crap for this, but for a cheap reliable stylish (so many to choose from), it's hard to beat an Invicta Pro Diver, quartz or auto for <$100.








Amazon.com: Invicta Pro Diver Quartz Blue Dial Men's Watch 30951 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Invicta Pro Diver Quartz Blue Dial Men's Watch 30951 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Watch Collector 2000 said:


> Hello all, I would like to buy a quartz diver style beater - the larger the better ( so minimum 40mm but larger is better). Any suggestions - sub $100? ( I have seen several models like this one for Addies 58.8US $ 65% OFF|Addies Dive Quartz Luxury stainless steel watch Diver Watch 200M C3 BGW9 Super luminous Ceramic bezel Sport Men Watches Fashion|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress - but first I like bigger; second I am not too excited about the magnifier over the date). Thank you for any suggestions!











Best beater available.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I agree, not normally big on the Duro, but it sounds perfect for your needs Watch Collector 2000. Probably a lot more reliable that any ~$60 quartz watch you’ll find on AliExpress


----------



## Watch Collector 2000 (12 mo ago)

Thank you all - very helpful. Will look into Duro and Invicta!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

nello said:


> Best beater available.


44mm and now $48 w/blue face or gilt on Amazon----unbeatable!
https://www.amazon.com/Casio-MDV106B-2AV-MDV-106B-2AVCF-Blue/dp/B083VMFR4C/ref=sr_1_2?crid=3HQXIDSQYCOE2&keywords=casio+duro+watches+for+men&qid=1643734110&sprefix=casio+duro,aps,93&sr=8-2


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I came across a news article today on a bill currently in the US House. 









What's in the House's China competition bill | CNN Politics


A sweeping piece of legislation moving through Congress -- the America COMPETES Act of 2022 -- would invest billions of dollars in American manufacturing and scientific research, aiming to counter China's growing economic influence.




www.cnn.com





Please don't take any of this as a political statement on my part; that isn't my intent. It is a bit of a "head's up" to everyone of some changes that may be coming that will affect AliExpress (and other Chinese) purchases for US-based buyers:

"It [the bill] would also tighten eligibility for the existing de minimis threshold, which allows imports valued under $800 to enter the US without paying duties, taxes or fees. It would exclude imports from countries that are both non-market economies and on the US Trade Representative's Priority Watch List for violations of intellectual property standards, such as China."

As the article states, any bill that passes the House will need to be reconciled to the Senate version of the bill, but those of us in the USA may soon be paying more for our AliExpress watches.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Getting worried. My last Ali watch has been in Georgia(USA)since jan 12th on tracking. Already through customs since the 11th. 
The tracking number “cannot be found” as of today on 17 track. 
Someone please make me feel better.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

nello said:


> Getting worried. My last Ali watch has been in Georgia(USA)since jan 12th on tracking. Already through customs since the 11th.
> The tracking number “cannot be found” as of today on 17 track.
> Someone please make me feel better.


One of my straps from the 11/11 sale showed no tracking updates for 2 months, from 11/23 to 1/20. Then magically it turned up only a few miles from me! Then it went about 500 miles past me. Now I'll apparently get it in the next day or so!

There's always hope.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

nyonya said:


> One of my straps from the 11/11 sale showed no tracking updates for 2 months, from 11/23 to 1/20. Then magically it turned up only a few miles from me! Then it went about 500 miles past me. Now I'll apparently get it in the next day or so!
> 
> There's always hope.


And people complain about the Royal mail. Hilarious.

Sounds like those LA trains all over again.









Discarded packages, shredded boxes: Photos renew attention on Los Angeles cargo theft


Reporters this week found packages with labels of many major US mail companies including Amazon, REI among others




www.theguardian.com


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

grenert said:


> The 9015 is better than the 8215 for sure, but there's no way it's in competition with the ETA 2892.
> The 9015 is a 28,800 BPH movement, but that's about the only similarity. It does not appear to be adjusted and is rated at -10 to +30 s/d, with a maximum positional difference of <40 seconds/d.
> The 2892 is adjusted to at least 4 positions and rated 0 to +10 s/d, with max positional difference of 20 s/d.
> The 9015 rotor winds in one direction only. The 2892 winds in both directions.
> ...


Not when my watchmaker opened up my Miyota 9015 (Tisell). 



percysmith said:


> Mum's watch came back early. So I had an early trip to the watchmaker this afternoon and let him have my Tisell too. Prevailed on him to put away the antique Tissot he was assembling and have him perform a on-the-spot regulation during the visit:
> 
> Before regulation:
> Dial up: +8spd (aligns with Watchcheck results)
> ...


For information, he also opened up my ETA 2893-2 (Christopher Ward, old new stock)



percysmith said:


> I couldn't resist scratching the itch. I took it to the first watchmaker Sego who got it turned around in 24 hours.
> 
> His timegrapher:
> CH (dial up): +9 --> +1
> ...


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Watch Collector 2000,

I think you’re going to find a lot of folks agreeing with the Casio on this one.

and just look at all the colour choices now available.








As an aside, I have the Addiesdive you are considering. Nice For the money but I definitely would not refer to it as a big watch. I suggest you look elsewhere for big.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Watch Collector 2000 said:


> Thank you all - very helpful. Will look into Duro and Invicta!


Another thought if you are looking for truly large. This 49mm quartz diver fromRatio watches is currently $139CAD less 15% from creation watches. It won’t be everyones cup of tea but it may appeal to you.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

Watch Collector 2000 said:


> Thank you all - very helpful. Will look into Duro and Invicta!


One more possibility. I found this on Amazon Canada for $135 CAD (about $106 US). It’s big. 44mm (49 with the crown). And you can support a small Canadian company eh!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Watch Collector 2000 said:


> Thank you all - very helpful. Will look into Duro and Invicta!


North Edge sells the Gavia diving watch/computer, 200M WR, 50m diving depth gauge, altimeter and compass.








90.24US $ 36% OFF|Men Dive Sports Digital Watch Mens Watches Military Army Luxury Full Steel Business Waterproof 200m Altimeter Compass North Edge - Digital Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I'm not sure about Canadian Amazon, but the American version has numerous quartz Tauchmeister dive watches for $99 (sapphire, insane WR ratings)..









Also, this smooth quartz (4 bpm), VH31 powered diver is on AliExpress. 300M WR








109.45US $ 45% OFF|Qm "vietnam" Platoon Us Special Forces Udt Military Men's Sport Outdoor Colourful 300m Diver Watch With C3 Luminous Sm8019b - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Cheaper 300M diver with Miyota 2115, 10-yr quartz.








103.95US $ 45% OFF|Qimei Classic Design Udt Military Army Sport Men's Outdoor Diver Sandblast Matt Watch Sm8016bst - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> The Miyota 9 Series is their "Premium" line, and they run at 28,800 vph. They are more reliable, and less finicky than other 28,800 calibers (mostly 2824-2 clones), but their automatic winding modules can be a little noisy due to the free spinning in one direction. In a heavier, well sealed dive case, you would probably not notice the noise, and it is barely noticeable in a lighter weight, dress watch.
> 
> The date change is not as precise as an ETA 2824-2, happening at the stroke of 12am, but this movement is priced more like an ST2130 or PT5000.
> 
> ...


Noise itself is enough to put me off, “comparable to eta2824/sw200 in terms of performance” argument is not enough to earn my money.
I honestly do not see the point of NTH to stick with miyota, there are far too many cheaper watches (equally good quality, if not better) with SW200.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gerrard8 said:


> Noise itself is enough to put me off, “comparable to eta2824/sw200 in terms of performance” argument is not enough to earn my money.
> I honestly do not see the point of NTH to stick with miyota, there are far too many cheaper watches (equally good quality, if not better) with SW200.


That's easy. The Miyota 9015 costs around $75, and the Sellita SW200 adds another $100 or more to that. The Sea-Gull ST2130 and the HKPT PT5000 are about $60. The wholesale prices may be slightly lower.

Since NTH needs to make a small profit, are you willing to spend an extra $100 to $125 for the Swiss SW200? NTH doesn't have the sales volume of San Martin, and they don't have the Chinese government heavily subsidizing their shipping costs. I'm sure Doc could provide more insight. Inside a well sealed dive watch, the extra noise is barely noticeable.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> That's easy. The Miyota 9015 costs around $75, and the Sellita SW200 adds another $100 or more to that. The Sea-Gull ST2130 and the HKPT PT5000 are about $60. The wholesale prices may be slightly lower.


Not sure if this discussion belongs here or What makes the PT5000 better than a Sea-Gull ST2130? but the PT5000 I got from Escapement Time is causing me concern.
It has a beat error of 4.0ms after six months of ownership. My watchmaker said my watch will be hard to start, and it is.

Initially I was very enthusiastic about more AliX manufacturers using this movement; I'm less enthusiastic now. Of course I can get a replacement PT5000 for not much money and effort and have my watchmaker replace it (similar to my Tissot frankenwatch), but he can't do anything about Escapement Time's bad hands so the watch is looking like a total writeoff.

My all-time favourite movement is Hangzhou 6460, three out of three good (San Martin, Merkur and Tisell). But I don't think that's a movement for general AliX watches.
I'm ok-happy with my NH35s (or 4R36). I would've preferred high beat though.
My Miyota 9015 has soldiered on nicely after regulation. I'm still distracted by the rotor though.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> That's easy. The Miyota 9015 costs around $75, and the Sellita SW200 adds another $100 or more to that. The Sea-Gull ST2130 and the HKPT PT5000 are about $60. The wholesale prices may be slightly lower.
> 
> Since NTH needs to make a small profit, are you willing to spend and extra $100 to $125 for the Swiss SW200? NTH doesn't have the sales volume of San Martin, and they don't have the Chinese government heavily subsidizing their shipping costs. I'm sure Doc could provide more insight. Inside a well sealed dive watch, the extra noise is barely noticeable.


At end of the day, each brand has its own freedom to choose their own movement, each customer has his own rights to vote with his wallet.

for me, I will never consider a miyota movement watch, because Far Too Many watches with eta and Sellita movement are cheaper.

I appreciate nth is open about their sources for major watch components.
What is even worse is many German/Swiss players buy cheap parts, tell nice stories, and ask for premium price.

by the way, Ali shipping subsidized by Chinese government is just a rumor or lie. If not, How can it be Singapore post being used, not China post? Corruption? Come on…


----------



## tresconik (Jul 29, 2020)

percysmith said:


> but he can't do anything about Escapement Time's bad hands so the watch is looking like a total writeoff.


What happened to your ET's hands? The blued hand on mine is rusting.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

tresconik said:


> What happened to your ET's hands? The blued hand on mine is rusting.


I was referring to ET's Longines Conquest Heritage homage. Bad minute hands on arrival:









Mini-Review: Escapement Time "Restoring Ancient...


No, but it probably should have been, "Copying the Longines Heritage Conquest." It leaps across that line between homage and copy, missing only the date window at 12 (probably would have cost too much to have custom date wheels made) and branding. It's a cheap, lazy copy. After looking at a...




www.watchuseek.com













Mini-Review: Escapement Time "Restoring Ancient...


No, but it probably should have been, "Copying the Longines Heritage Conquest." It leaps across that line between homage and copy, missing only the date window at 12 (probably would have cost too much to have custom date wheels made) and branding. It's a cheap, lazy copy. After looking at a...




www.watchuseek.com






I actually got the King Seiko homage as well.

First one was DOA Escapement Time dress watch review 

But ET was fantastic about replacing it Escapement Time dress watch review . My blue seconds hand hasn't rusted yet.


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

I received this San Martin BB chronograph with an extended minute hand today. And I changed the bracelet to a type with rivets. I think it looks good on this watch.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

These 6497 mushrooms are fun and inexpensive, yet attractive and sturdy since most of these movements are Seagull clones. Here's mine but I had to block out the nomenclature on the face since it is verboten on WUS. This is a fun beast! How about more watches w/ST36/3600 series movements! My Getat is 44mm. Please excuse the fingerprint at 1:00!


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Minoru said:


> I received this San Martin BB chronograph with an extended minute hand today. And I changed the bracelet to a type with rivets. I think it looks good on this watch.
> View attachment 16408720
> 
> View attachment 16408721


the bracelet seems to fit quite well. Which one is it?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gerrard8 said:


> At end of the day, each brand has its own freedom to choose their own movement, each customer has his own rights to vote with his wallet.
> 
> for me,* I will never consider a miyota movement watch, because Far Too Many watches with eta and Sellita movement are cheaper.*
> 
> ...


That's a very broad statement, and not very accurate. There are plenty of microbrands using the NH35 in $300+ watches, and AliExpress watches with the NH35 for well Under $100. Similarly, Cadisen and Nakzen have a couple of Miyota 9015 models that dip down into the $100-$120 range during major AliEx sales, and Tisell uses them in many watches costing Under $250. I NEVER see ETA 2824-2 powered watches for $250 or less, and Cronos/Hruodland and San Martin both charge in the $110 to $125 range, to upgrade from a PT5000 to the SW200. The cheapest AliEx, SW200 watches start around $300.

Like I said, if you want a Sellita SW200, instead of the Miyota 9015, the minimum upcharge will be around $100, The Sellita movements cost over twice as much as the 9015, and that is paid for by consumers.










Aliexpress Standard Shipping vs E-Packet 2021 | Best Aliexpress Shipping Method | Best Chinese Products Review


Before you decide what form of shipping method will suit you best, make sure you…




bestchineseproducts.com







> "The way it works is that China Post and Hong Kong Post have made an agreement with the US Postal Service (USPS) to make deliveries within the US easy and cheaper. *(I wonder who controls China Post?)*
> 
> While it primarily existed in the US, it has now expanded to various countries across the globe. China Post has made associations with the local standard postal authorities in multiple countries to have subsidized shipping at a quicker rate."


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> That's a very broad statement, and not very accurate. There are plenty of microbrands using the NH35 in $300+ watches, and AliExpress watches with the NH35 for well Under $100. Similarly, Cadisen and Naxzen have a couple of Miyota 9015 models that dip down into the $100-$120 range during major AliEx sales, and Tisell uses them in many watches costing Under $250. I NEVER see ETA 2824-2 powered watches for $250 or less, and Cronos/Hruodland and San Martin both charge in the $110 to $125 range, to upgrade from a PT5000 to the SW200. The cheapest AliEx, SW200 watches start around $300.
> 
> Like I said, if you want a Sellita SW200, instead of the Miyota 9015, the minimum upcharge will be around $100, The Sellita movements costs over twice as much as the 9015, and that is paid for by consumers.
> 
> ...


You try to skew the total picture.

For the Miyota vs eta/Sellita comparison, you try to compare watches mostly sold at Aliexpress, what about cross the pond? Like Aliexpress VS NTH, nth is with miyota, but much more expensive. 
Given NTH could offer both miyota and eta/Sellita powered watch, the price difference will only be 100 or 200 $? Unlikely! 

Just look at Laco, so an affordable watch consumer does not need to speak for capitalist.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Gerrard8 said:


> You try to skew the total picture.
> 
> For the Miyota vs eta/Sellita comparison, you try to compare watches mostly sold at Aliexpress, what about cross the pond? Like Aliexpress VS NTH, nth is with miyota, but much more expensive.
> Given NTH could offer both miyota and eta/Sellita powered watch, the price difference will only be 100 or 200 $? Unlikely!
> ...


I am confused. What exactly are you saying?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gerrard8 said:


> You try to skew the total picture.
> 
> For the Miyota vs eta/Sellita comparison, you try to compare watches mostly sold at Aliexpress, what about cross the pond? Like Aliexpress VS NTH, nth is with miyota, but much more expensive.
> Given NTH could offer both miyota and eta/Sellita powered watch, the price difference will only be 100 or 200 $? Unlikely!
> ...


I was just pointing out that the ETA 2824-2 and Sellita SW-200, cost substantially more than the Miyota 9015, and usually, watch prices reflect the prices of their component parts. If you think NTH charges to much for the 9015 model, you are fully entitled to that opinion, and ultimately the market will decide if their prices are too high. Apart from component prices, quality and reputation also factor into the market price.

You can't say all Miyota 9015 powered watches are overpriced, or that using a Sellita SW-200 instead shouldn't raise the overall price you pay. Realistically, the Miyota 9015 competes against the ST2130 and PT5000, since they are all in a similar price range. The Seiko NH3x and Miyota 82xx sell for about the same price, and they normally command a $12 to $25 premium over DG28xx or ST16xx powered models, when both are offered.

While several brands offer a choice between Chinese and Swiss, 2824-style movements, the Miyota 9015 has different dimensions, so it is not interchangeable. The 9015 allows a slimmer case, since it is only 3.9mm high, versus 4.6mm for the ETA 2824-2, and all its clones. The Miyota allows a watch brand to offer an inexpensive 28,800 vph, very slim movement, with Japanese reliability.


----------



## Minoru (Mar 30, 2019)

Poerger said:


> the bracelet seems to fit quite well. Which one is it?


Thank you.
I replaced it with the bracelet of this watch.😁









254.77US $ 27% OFF|San Martin 53 6200 Classic Retro Diver Men's Watches Sapphire Nh35 Stainless Steel Automatic Luxury Just One More Watch For Male - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> I was just pointing out that the ETA 2824-2 and Sellita SW-200, cost substantially more than the Miyota 9015, and usually, watch prices reflect the prices of their component parts. If you think NTH charges to much for the 9015 model, you are fully entitled to that opinion, and ultimately the market will decide if their prices are too high. Apart from component prices, quality and reputation also factor into the market price.
> 
> You can't say all Miyota 9015 powered watches are overpriced, or that using a Sellita SW-200 instead shouldn't raise the overall price you pay. Realistically, the Miyota 9015 competes against the ST2130 and PT5000, since they are all in a similar price range. The Seiko NH3x and Miyota 82xx sell for about the same price, and they normally command a $12 to $25 premium over DG28xx or ST16xx powered models, when both are offered.
> 
> While several brands offer a choice between Chinese and Swiss, 2824-style movements, the Miyota 9015 has different dimensions, so it is not interchangeable. The 9015 allows a slimmer case, since it is only 3.9mm high, versus 4.6mm for the ETA 2824-2, and all its clones. The Miyota allows a watch brand to offer an inexpensive 28,800 vph, very slim movement, with Japanese reliability.


I think with movement choice to a moderately-movement conscious crowd the best strategy is to please everybody.

It's a bit like Cathay Pacific's economy seat changes in the 2010s. They started off with a stock-standard, padded economy seat with no TV.
First CX put in a seat with TV but no actual recline, only the cushions incline if the passenger wanted to sleep. It won praise from half the frequent flyer travelling crowd for preventing passengers in front of them from reclining into their space, but drew equal if not larger criticism from other passengers like me who didn't receive adequate lumbar support in the inclined-sleep mode.
Eventually CX restored the recline as well as made the cushions thinner (without sacrificing lumbar support, maybe due to advances in cushion manufacturing) and that seat was a winner.

Relating it back to watches, I guess why NH35 works is it's similarly non-devisive:

hate rotor spin? NH35 is bi-directional
have perceived biases against Chinese movements? NH35 is Japanese. Or Malaysian, really - but perceived to be as reliable as the previous Japanese production.
overpriced? Just a small premium over the Miyota 821x, at least before Covid made a mess out of Malaysia (they'll recover).

You don't have a movement that ticks all the boxes as nicely. The PT5000 comes close, but maybe the watch manufacturers can see for themselves the shortcomings of HKPT output Mini-Review: Escapement Time "Restoring Ancient... . More if they scale.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Got your old watch on today @percysmith


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

percysmith said:


> I think with movement choice to a moderately-movement conscious crowd the best strategy is to please everybody.
> 
> It's a bit like Cathay Pacific's economy seat changes in the 2010s. They started off with a stock-standard, padded economy seat with no TV.
> First CX put in a seat with TV but no actual recline, only the cushions incline if the passenger wanted to sleep. It won praise from half the frequent flyer travelling crowd for preventing passengers in front of them from reclining into their space, but drew equal if not larger criticism from other passengers like me who didn't receive adequate lumbar support in the inclined-sleep mode.
> ...


The PT5000 doesn't seem to have a clear advantage over the Sea-Gull ST2130, and the older Sea-Gull has been used as the basis for numerous Swiss made 2824 clones.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

very nice watch from Baltany, inspired to the PAM00687, which is a special edition of a fantasy 3646 watch with dodecagonal (12-sided) bezels bearing “Officine Panerai – Brevettato” engravings.
Probably a watch assembled with parts from different time periods, believed to be the early prototypes, specifically produced for demonstration purposes. the full story is here:








Differences within Rolex 618 Type 1


Vintage Panerai movements made by Cortebert Until now we know 5 different Types of Rolex 618 used in Vintage Panerai watches. Type 1, 17 Jewels (Ref. 3646 A, B, C and D, 1939 – 1944) Type 1 m…




perezcope.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The PT5000 doesn't seem to have a clear advantage over the Sea-Gull ST2130, and the older Sea-Gull has been used as the basis for numerous Swiss made 2824 clones.


My decided preference is for the Seagull 2130 over the PT5000 any day. In fact, there is one in this Heimdallr w/no problems over the past 2 years. While I really like the ST2130, I would like to see a few more ST1812's out there. My experience w/both has been more than good.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

If anyone’s interested San Martin has some nice cusn8 watches -20, -40 or -60 USD, movement notwithstanding 

I’m considering either a 62mas or a Ch Ward lookalike. Does anyone have any of those to share a thought?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

new 36mm KS homage has been unboxed.
getting some b-roll and hope to have the review done next week....but in the meantime, enjoy this quick unboxing.





honestly it's not as small as I was expecting it to be. I think advertising it as a Womens watch is a big mistake on ET's part, but it's just a strap swap away from being a REALLY nice Dress watch for a lot of people.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

JojX said:


> If anyone’s interested San Martin has some nice cusn8 watches -20, -40 or -60 USD, movement notwithstanding
> 
> I’m considering either a 62mas or a Ch Ward lookalike. Does anyone have any of those to share a thought?
> View attachment 16414550
> View attachment 16414551


I've had the bronze 62mas for a couple of years, so may be an earlier generation but very happy with it. Replaced the dial with a custom dial when they had that option. Developed a good patina fairly quickly and is now a great dark bronze colour. Also have the green dial bronze Willard, and also very happy with that - both keepers.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> I've had the bronze 62mas for a couple of years, so may be an earlier generation but very happy with it. Replaced the dial with a custom dial when they had that option. Developed a good patina fairly quickly and is now a great dark bronze colour. Also have the green dial bronze Willard, and also very happy with that - both keepers.
> 
> View attachment 16414627


This one is tempting, especially at the asking price of 181 USD. I have two 62mases, one SMv1 aka LJM which I love and the other from Heimdallr which I converted to a big triangle seamaster. The Heimdallr is a bit on a chunky side though. I hope the bronze one from SM is similar in size to the LJM. Thanks for sharing! Appreciate it.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Steeldive QC…

I received my two SD1970’s this week, one of them has pretty deep scratches on the underside of three out of four lugs, looks to be from a tool when installing the bracelet. Not really an issue, but still, wondered if this is pretty standard for SD QC, or should I mention it to them?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm sure a few people have bought off wrwatches in the past. Any problems. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> I'm sure a few people have bought off wrwatches in the past. Any problems.
> 
> Thoughts?


Just placed my first order there for a Proxima Scuba Master (Seiko MM300). They don't start shipping again until 2/10.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

JojX said:


> This one is tempting, especially at the asking price of 181 USD. I have two 62mases, one SMv1 aka LJM which I love and the other from Heimdallr which I converted to a big triangle seamaster. The Heimdallr is a bit on a chunky side though. I hope the bronze one from SM is similar in size to the LJM. Thanks for sharing! Appreciate it.


I used to have the LJM steel one as well which I sold after getting the bronze one, from memory pretty sure the case sizes are comparable.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Steeldive QC…
> 
> I received my two SD1970’s this week, one of them has pretty deep scratches on the underside of three out of four lugs, looks to be from a tool when installing the bracelet. Not really an issue, but still, wondered if this is pretty standard for SD QC, or should I mention it to them?


I only have one Steeldive, an SD1970, but it came scratch free.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Steeldive QC…
> 
> I received my two SD1970’s this week, one of them has pretty deep scratches on the underside of three out of four lugs, looks to be from a tool when installing the bracelet. Not really an issue, but still, wondered if this is pretty standard for SD QC, or should I mention it to them?


It looks like there's plastic sheet protection left on your bracelet ?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I was considering downsizing my collection but instead I've just decided to just rotate through them all more and enjoy them 😉.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

pedro13 said:


> It looks like there's plastic sheet protection left on your bracelet ?


Yes, I took the photos before taking all the plastic off, just as insurance against any “Well you’ve obviously been wearing it and changed straps yourself” argument if I mention it to the seller, and I plan to sell one of them, so figured I’d keep it as factory-fresh as possible.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Just placed my first order there for a Proxima Scuba Master (Seiko MM300). They don't start shipping again until 2/10.


Thanks, I'm sure I've seen them mentioned in good regard.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Yes, I took the photos before taking all the plastic off, just as insurance against any “Well you’ve obviously been wearing it and changed straps yourself” argument if I mention it to the seller, and I plan to sell one of them, so figured I’d keep it as factory-fresh as possible.


I have two Steeldives and never had any issues.

That said, after reviewing your photos, and as you are asking for advice, I'd strongly advise "Don't worry about it and enjoy the watch." The detraction, in my opinion, is very minor, and one that would bother me only if I allowed it to. Not worth the mental anguish, let alone the hassle of raising a complaint in hopes of getting some kind of restitution. I actually think this advice applies more generally, beyond the specific question of this specific watch. If it's not perfect, but still pretty damned good, then shrug the imperfections and roll with it.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Continuing the bronze theme received the black dial Octopus big crown homage a couple of weeks ago. Resisting the temptation to force the patina though I much prefer bronze once it has aged a bit. Was slightly worried the name/logo would appear too large on the dial but it is less so than feared so have no complaints at all.


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I’m seriously blown away by the quality. The strap is premium rubber and maybe the softest I’ve ever felt. The clasp is premium, and is like tension held, something I’ve never came across before. Sapphire crystal, not overly thick at 14mm, 41mm case diameter. The closest I’ll ever get to actually owning an RM. the only downside is the name Hanboro…definitely sounds like a toy company haha


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Mrkizzle04 said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I’m seriously blown away by the quality. The strap is premium rubber and maybe the softest I’ve ever felt. The clasp is premium, and is like tension held, something I’ve never came across before. Sapphire crystal, not overly thick at 14mm, 41mm case diameter. The closest I’ll ever get to actually owning an RM. the only downside is the name Hanboro…definitely sounds like a toy company haha
> 
> View attachment 16416829


Curious about the clasp since you mentioned it. 
Post up a picture please. 
Glad you like it


----------



## KM_AB (May 8, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Steeldive QC…
> 
> I received my two SD1970’s this week, one of them has pretty deep scratches on the underside of three out of four lugs, looks to be from a tool when installing the bracelet. Not really an issue, but still, wondered if this is pretty standard for SD QC, or should I mention it to them?


I wouldn’t worry about it. Wear it and enjoy. I


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

KM_AB said:


> I wouldn’t worry about it. Wear it and enjoy. I


Oh yeah, I’m enjoying one and about to pass the other on, just wasn’t sure what level of finishing to expect, still a pretty amazing watch for the price, and the lume lasts the night after some time under the reading lamp, that’s important to me


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Oh yeah, I’m enjoying one and about to pass the other on, just wasn’t sure what level of finishing to expect, still a pretty amazing watch for the price, and the lume lasts the night after some time under the reading lamp, that’s important to me


I wouldn't say it's normal...those scratches are put there when the person assembling the watch slides the bracelet on.
it shouldn't have happened...but when you are talking about a watch at this price range, and for something so minimal and hidden...I also wouldn't be bothered by it.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Escapement Time 36mm King Seiko on wrist....doesn't look like a lady's watch even on my 7.5" wrist.
absolutly LOVE the size. Thoughts?


----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

Mrkizzle04 said:


> I know this isn’t everyone’s cup of tea but I’m seriously blown away by the quality. The strap is premium rubber and maybe the softest I’ve ever felt. The clasp is premium, and is like tension held, something I’ve never came across before. Sapphire crystal, not overly thick at 14mm, 41mm case diameter. The closest I’ll ever get to actually owning an RM. the only downside is the name Hanboro…definitely sounds like a toy company haha


I wonder how this measures up to a Tsar Bomba?


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Escapement Time 36mm King Seiko on wrist....doesn't look like a lady's watch even on my 7.5" wrist.
> absolutly LOVE the size. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great. Really glad they saw fit to make it in this smaller, more classical size!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Ubermanx said:


> I wonder how this measures up to a Tsar Bomba?
> 
> View attachment 16421138


Full review:


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

I've got to admit, ugliest watches on earth, Richard Mille are growing on me. If they were a reasonable cost I think they would not be so divisive. If they did not have insane complications or expensive components, were a $500 microbrand with a strong design language, I think everyone would own one.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> Escapement Time 36mm King Seiko on wrist....doesn't look like a lady's watch even on my 7.5" wrist.
> absolutly LOVE the size. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks tiny and tight IMO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Escapement Time 36mm King Seiko on wrist....doesn't look like a lady's watch even on my 7.5" wrist.
> absolutly LOVE the size. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. I think I would try it if there was a nice bracelet.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BrendonM said:


> I've got to admit, ugliest watches on earth, Richard Mille are growing on me. If they were a reasonable cost I think they would not be so divisive. If they did not have insane complications or expensive components, were a $500 microbrand with a strong design language, I think everyone would own one.


Ciga Design and Guanqin make some passable homages (not direct copies). Ciga Design is part of the huge Xiaomi group of companies, that makes just about everything you can imagine in consumer goods. They sell the Z Series in both 316L and titanium versions, and their cases measure 40.8mm x 48mm x 12.3mm.











Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


*Guanqin GJ16147 *40mm x 47mm x 13mm
















88.89US $ 75% OFF|Guanqin Watch Men Top Luxury Brand Automatic Luminous Sapphire Clock Skeleton Tourbillon Waterproof Mechanical Men Wristwatches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

is the AliExpress ‘money back’ rule regarding slow shipping 90 days? One item I forgot about is at 70 now and still not arrived.

Also, any (smaller) sales coming up? I want to buy ~$250 worth of watch related stuff on Ali and wondering if I should wait a bit.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> is the AliExpress ‘money back’ rule regarding slow shipping 90 days? One item I forgot about is at 70 now and still not arrived.
> 
> Also, any (smaller) sales coming up? I want to buy ~$250 worth of watch related stuff on Ali and wondering if I should wait a bit.


AliExpress Anniversary is at the end of March/beginning of April. It is one of the biggest annual sales after 11.11









AliExpress Sale Dates 2022- Don't miss out on the upcoming AliExpress Big Sale! AliExpress sales calendar. Deals, offers and discount


AliExpress Sale Dates 2022- Don't miss out on the upcoming AliExpress Big Sale! AliExpress sales calendar. Deals, offers and discount




promossale.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> is the AliExpress ‘money back’ rule regarding slow shipping 90 days? One item I forgot about is at 70 now and still not arrived.
> 
> Also, any (smaller) sales coming up? I want to buy ~$250 worth of watch related stuff on Ali and wondering if I should wait a bit.


Just check Ali app. In the last sale I had bought items with different days mentioned.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Ciga Design and Guanqin make some passable homages (not direct copies). Ciga Design is part of the huge Xiaomi group of companies, that makes just about everything you can imagine in consumer goods. They sell the Z Series in both 316L and titanium versions, and their cases measure 40.8mm x 48mm x 12.3mm.
> 
> View attachment 16421895
> 
> ...


In the beginning I hated them. Then the design grew on me over the years. Then I started looking for an homage and now I am just worried that 48mm is to large for my wrist to spend 100+ euros so I forgot about it, till I saw the ailang homage. It is cheap enough to get for fun even if I don't wear it a lot. But still of it is huge I will not be able to wear it at all.
Has anyone got it? If yes can you share the real dimensions? Please also post a link to a review if you have come across one...










53.88US $ 91% OFF|2021 New Ailang Watch Men's Mechanical Watch Brand Luxury Automatic Watch Classic Fashion Men's Waterproof Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> Escapement Time 36mm King Seiko on wrist....doesn't look like a lady's watch even on my 7.5" wrist.
> absolutly LOVE the size. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

john_marston said:


> is the AliExpress ‘money back’ rule regarding slow shipping 90 days? One item I forgot about is at 70 now and still not arrived.
> 
> Also, any (smaller) sales coming up? I want to buy ~$250 worth of watch related stuff on Ali and wondering if I should wait a bit.


I want a new san martin. I am waiting for the next sale as well, so march will do.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

36mm Escapement Time review is live




you should probably just buy it...lol


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

john_marston said:


> is the AliExpress ‘money back’ rule regarding slow shipping 90 days? One item I forgot about is at 70 now and still not arrived.
> 
> Also, any (smaller) sales coming up? I want to buy ~$250 worth of watch related stuff on Ali and wondering if I should wait a bit.


If you have not received your item by the time the order is completed automatically file a dispute.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> is the AliExpress ‘money back’ rule regarding slow shipping 90 days? One item I forgot about is at 70 now and still not arrived.


I don't understand the money back deadline rules. One of the items I ordered months ago looked like it wasn't going to arrived in time. To my surprise, the day before the expiration date for delivery I got a notification that the seller had extended the delivery date by 60 days. I had no idea they could do that, and I was quite annoyed they didn't ask my permission.

Anyway, one day before that extra 60 days expired I got a message from the seller "please wait a bit longer!". I didn't reply. But, the next day I got a notification from AliExpress that they were refunding my money, which they did.

Here is the crazy part: four days after the refund, my order was actually delivered.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> I don't understand the money back deadline rules. One of the items I ordered months looked like it wasn't going to arrived in time. To my surprise, the day before the expiration date for delivery I got a notification that the seller had extended the delivery date by 60 days. I had no idea they could do that, and I was quite annoyed they didn't ask my permission.
> 
> Anyway, one day before that extra 60 days expired I got a message from the seller "please wait a bit longer!". I didn't reply. But, the next day I got a notification from AliExpress that they were refunding my money, which they did.
> 
> Here is the crazy part: four days after the refund, my order was actually delivered.


It seems it’s 90 days for most parcels, as with this one I’m waiting on.

I dunno about sellers ‘extending delivery’. The AliExpress guideline seems to be after 90 days you can file a dispute and get your money back. I’ve had this once before. Filed for the dispute after day 90, seller moaned and complained, but I got my money immediately. And a few weeks later the product arrived (which I now have double). 
After how long did AliExpress automatically refund you? 

Interestingly it never happens with more expensive products, just cheap stuff.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> After how long did AliExpress automatically refund you?


Really fast. After they announced the refund, it was in my bank account within 2 days.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Really fast. After they announced the refund, it was in my bank account within 2 days.


I meant after how many days from ordering did Ali start the refund process themselves. Just curious


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

john_marston said:


> I meant after how many days from ordering did Ali start the refund process themselves. Just curious


Oh, I don't remember. But the whole thing from ordering to getting a refund (including the weird 60 day extension by the seller) was 4 or 5 months. By then, I had give up hope of receiving either a refund or the actual order. So, I was really shocked to receive both.


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

Welp. I don't think the universe wants me to have this watch. Ordered a 40mm, it got lost. Replacement sent, got lost. Ordered a 36mm, big scratch under the crystal.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

jwsallen said:


> Welp. I don't think the universe wants me to have this watch. Ordered a 40mm, it got lost. Replacement sent, got lost. Ordered a 36mm, big scratch under the crystal. Definitely not a hair or fiber.
> View attachment 16426213
> 
> View attachment 16426215


That is some ****e luck. 
I don’t know if it is just the picture, but that printing for the minute track looks pretty bad too.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

jwsallen said:


> Welp. I don't think the universe wants me to have this watch. Ordered a 40mm, it got lost. Replacement sent, got lost. Ordered a 36mm, big scratch under the crystal. Definitely not a hair or fiber.
> View attachment 16426213
> 
> View attachment 16426215


Is it that the plastic sheet on the underside of the crystal is still on?


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

Tjcdas said:


> Is it that the plastic sheet on the underside of the crystal is still on?


I don't think so because the rest of the crystal is perfectly clear.


----------



## jwsallen (Mar 7, 2015)

Following up on my Escapement Time post. I do not feel like shipping back to China, so I opened 'er up. Turns out, it was a nice silver hair pressed between the crystal and case. Pressed out the crystal, removed the hair, put a Fluco strap on it, and now we're good to go:


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

nyonya said:


> One of my straps from the 11/11 sale showed no tracking updates for 2 months, from 11/23 to 1/20. Then magically it turned up only a few miles from me! Then it went about 500 miles past me. Now I'll apparently get it in the next day or so!
> 
> There's always hope.


I'm dealing with the same thing right now. A watch I ordered was in the next major city over, then it was shipped to Kansas City (?). No updates after that


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Today I'm wearing my favourite Pagani. As they say, the best Pagani's are the ones with fixed bezels. This one really surprised me and I'm pretty sure I got it at a great price.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Finally got around to sizing the strap on my Specht & Sohne w/Dixmont 2813. I like it!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

With new shoes on...









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> That's a gorgeous watch for sure. I have the same watch, in the same gorgeous green. Weirdly, though, I find that as much as I admire it, I hardly ever wear it. At the same time, whenever I think of passing it on to somebody else, I can't do it because I like the watch too much. So, it is a keeper that I end up keeping in its box. Not sure why.





Trev_L said:


> I had the same issue, loved the dial and the watch overall but just didn't wear it enough for some reason which I couldn't work out - was possibly a little dressy for me, or possibly slightly large for a watch on the dressier side when I had other options. Ended up selling it in the end.


That's exactly what I mentioned in my review. Seems to be a common experience for everyone who has this watch!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> With new shoes on...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says g'day


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

WristWatching1989 said:


> The Phylida Aqua Terra is a gorgeous watch, especially the green dial version. Here's my long-term review of it!


Scotch brite takes care of the polished centre links


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

WristWatching1989 said:


> That's exactly what I mentioned in my review. Seems to be a common experience for everyone who has this watch!





WristWatching1989 said:


> If you're looking for good lume, you'd be disappointed with this one. It's slightly better than the lume on Pagani Design watches, but it's miles away from San Martin/Heimdallr, etc.


That’s really interesting, thanks! I had been looking at this watch as a cheap, ‘test the waters’ alternative to a real AT. I have a Seiko SARX which would fill a similar position in a collection as an AT, except has no lume, so I had been considering the Phyllis’s to get the ‘lumed AT’ experience… but since it sounds like it won’t give me that, I’ll pass on it until I can get the real deal… maybe!

I’ve been wearing my Steeldive SD1970 since it arrived over a week ago, great lume, between this and my couple of lumed Seikos, I think I would feel very disappointed by anything that was _trying_ to have lume.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Lacz Denton VK64 Meca Quartz, Piaget Polo Chronograph homage. Too bad it's Hardlex, and NOT sapphire.









76.49US $ 83% OFF|Lacz Denton 2022 Men's Watches Quartz Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Chronograph Vk64 Sport Luminous 10bar Waterproof Reloj Hombre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





















My Starking BM0990 was only $20, so I didn't expect perfection.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Lacz Denton VK64 Meca Quartz, Piaget Polo Chronograph homage. Too bad it's Hardlex, and NOT sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would have considered it only with a silicon strap. The original's style is spot on to the watch. 
Also, I guess the big seconds hand is just for the timegraph, so no seconds hand ticking at all with the quartz part (1 tick per second)...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

crAss said:


> I would have considered it only with a silicon strap. The original's style is spot on to the watch.
> Also, I guess the big seconds hand is just for the timegraph, so no seconds hand ticking at all with the quartz part (1 tick per second)...


It's a VK64 movement so...


central second hand is for the chronograph
3 o'clock subdial is 24 hour indicator
9 o'clock subdial is bronograph 60 minute counter
No running seconds.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Has anyone bought this phylida? Planning to pull the trigger but the info on this very model is really rather scarce.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

JojX said:


> Has anyone bought this phylida? Planning to pull the trigger but the info on this very model is really rather scarce.
> View attachment 16437533


Check out my review of this Matic. The watches are the same except for branding and obviously the changes to the dial. I've heard good things, BGW9 lume is good, but not as strong as my printed dial one. But a really solid watch. Bracelet is fine, clasp is also...fine. I'm just over that clasp style. But it all functions nice. Solid finishing, and no-date NH38 was great.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

StephenR said:


> That’s really interesting, thanks! I had been looking at this watch as a cheap, ‘test the waters’ alternative to a real AT. I have a Seiko SARX which would fill a similar position in a collection as an AT, except has no lume, so I had been considering the Phyllis’s to get the ‘lumed AT’ experience… but since it sounds like it won’t give me that, I’ll pass on it until I can get the real deal… maybe!
> 
> I’ve been wearing my Steeldive SD1970 since it arrived over a week ago, great lume, between this and my couple of lumed Seikos, I think I would feel very disappointed by anything that was _trying_ to have lume.


It’s hard for me to fault the lume on an AT homage. 

The actual Omega AT has very poor lume because it has very small lume plots on its hands and indices. There’s just not enough space for excellent lume. (I own a second generation AT.) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*NaviForce NF9183 and NF9184 quartz watches ~30$*


----------



## gear1box (Dec 24, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> AliExpress Anniversary is at the end of March/beginning of April. It is one of the biggest annual sales after 11.11
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Houston for that reminder; i cannot say that i need to be tempted however. 

For a few years i had held the line at five watches; since 11/11 i have grown to eight and confess that a SM RO in Aventurine has been looking rather attractive, even at the current $259. Honestly though, my dress watch needs will be fulfilled when i take delivery of a SM Datejust MOP being made for me with a customized dial. Plus, how often am i going to be in the office in future?

For what it is worth, with two PT5000s i have been reasonably happy. One i had to regulated down from +13 s/d to +4 s/d but even a ham-fisted red-neck like me could do it.

-- gary ray


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> It’s hard for me to fault the lume on an AT homage.
> 
> The actual Omega AT has very poor lume because it has very small lume plots on its hands and indices. There’s just not enough space for excellent lume. (I own a second generation AT.)
> 
> ...


Here’s my AT’s degradation after six hours:


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

gear1box said:


> Thank you Houston for that reminder; i cannot say that i need to be tempted however.
> 
> For a few years i had held the line at five watches; since 11/11 i have grown to eight and confess that a SM RO in Aventurine has been looking rather attractive, even at the current $259. Honestly though, my dress watch needs will be fulfilled when i take delivery of a SM Datejust MOP being made for me with a customized dial. Plus, how often am i going to be in the office in future?
> 
> ...


Specifically, what do you mean by "SM RO in Aventurine" ? I too am a fan of aventurine faces but what SM (San Martin) are you referencing? Link please.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

gear1box said:


> Thank you Houston for that reminder; i cannot say that i need to be tempted however.
> 
> For a few years i had held the line at five watches; since 11/11 i have grown to eight and confess that a SM RO in Aventurine has been looking rather attractive, even at the current $259. Honestly though, my dress watch needs will be fulfilled when i take delivery of a SM Datejust MOP being made for me with a customized dial. Plus, how often am i going to be in the office in future?
> 
> ...


San Martin have an RO with an Aventurine dial? Or are you thinking of the Hruodland?


----------



## gear1box (Dec 24, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Specifically, what do you mean by "SM RO in Aventurine" ? I too am a fan of aventurine faces but what SM (San Martin) are you referencing? Link please.


Sir --

A thousand apologies please: my bad. The watch in question -- which is lovely indeed and i do not retract my interest in -- was a Hruodland:

Hruodland New 316LStainless Steel Classic Automatic Men Watches Sapphire Glass PT5000 Mov't Mechanical Wrist Watch for Male Men| | - AliExpress 

i prefer to do business with San Martin but have a Cronos with which i am happy, so would likely be so with this one too.

-- gary ray


----------



## gear1box (Dec 24, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> San Martin have an RO with an Aventurine dial? Or are you thinking of the Hruodland?


yes i am; sorry


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

gear1box said:


> yes i am; sorry


All good, thanks for the excitement 😂


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

For some reason i was never a fan of the Willard, but oddly i have just ordered one. What tipped me was people saying they were the most comfortable watches they have worn.

I ordered the tactical frog version. One month delivery time and here's the thing that always gets me on A-E. Every watch I've ordered has been shipped on the last day it possibly could before the order is cancelled. Never a day early. 

I know with Proxima, they actually custom make their watches. Here's hoping Heimdallr do the same and i get a well regulated one. Will post photos when it arrives.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> For some reason i was never a fan of the Willard, but oddly i have just ordered one. What tipped me was people saying they were the most comfortable watches they have worn.
> 
> I ordered the tactical frog version. One month delivery time and here's the thing that always gets me on A-E. Every watch I've ordered has been shipped on the last day it possibly could before the order is cancelled. Never a day early.
> 
> I know with Proxima, they actually custom make their watches. Here's hoping Heimdallr do the same and i get a well regulated one. Will post photos when it arrives.


the only issue with comfort is the weight...it's still a 44mm watch. but yeah, overall, it is a super comfortable watch and it'll probably surprise you the same way it surprised me. I was always against the willards, but finally got one on wrist and it was amazing...went out and got one the next day.

curious why you went with the TF version instead of the more popular steeldive/addiesidve?
either way, I hope you enjoy it, and I hope it ships the next day (weird that happens, it's rare for any of my purchases to go more than a day whiteout a tracking number)


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

turdbogls said:


> the only issue with comfort is the weight...it's still a 44mm watch. but yeah, overall, it is a super comfortable watch and it'll probably surprise you the same way it surprised me. I was always against the willards, but finally got one on wrist and it was amazing...went out and got one the next day.
> 
> curious why you went with the TF version instead of the more popular steeldive/addiesidve?
> either way, I hope you enjoy it, and I hope it ships the next day (weird that happens, it's rare for any of my purchases to go more than a day whiteout a tracking number)


I watched a couple of videos on the TF and the quality was supposed to be on a par with san martin. But also i liked the dial a lot. Which Willard did you buy?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> I watched a couple of videos on the TF and the quality was supposed to be on a par with san martin. But also i liked the dial a lot. Which Willard did you buy?


Gotcha, I've gotta check those out apparently.

I reviewed the steeldive, which was loaned to the channel by a subscriber....I liked it so much I got the Addiesdive version (99% sure it's the same watch rebranded) the day after I sent it back.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> I watched a couple of videos on the TF and the quality was supposed to be on a par with san martin. But also i liked the dial a lot. Which Willard did you buy?


I paid just under $83 USD for my Steeldive SD1970, and now I don't tend to wear anything else. Usually I like a smaller watch, but it wears extremely well for 44mm, and even the weight doesn't bother me. I bought the blue version, and the color matching seems spot on, unlike the green colorway. I really like the blue sunburst dial, with the minor red accents on the second hand, and and the red "200m" text.


----------



## saman2012 (Sep 8, 2021)

I don’t suppose anyone has picked up one of the new Baltany 36mm California dials?










181.0US $ 50% OFF|Baltany Vintage Bubble Back Watch Ovetto Stainless Steel Daruma St1701 Retro Bubbleback California Dial Man Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Am sorely tempted, but know little about the ST1701, and prefer this one with the subdial rather than than the seiko based three hand one.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

1 of the new Phylida Speedmaster's in stock.

AU $220.69 40%OFF | PHYLIDA 40mm Reverse Panda Dial ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Classic Speedy Wristwatch Men's Watch 1st Anniversary








198.0US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 40mm Reverse Panda Dial ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Classic Speedy Wristwatch Men's Watch 1st Anniversary| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> I paid just under $83 USD for my Steeldive SD1970, and now I don't tend to wear anything else. Usually I like a smaller watch, but it wears extremely well for 44mm, and even the weight doesn't bother me. I bought the blue version, and the color matching seems spot on, unlike the green colorway. I really like the blue sunburst dial, with the minor red accents on the second hand, and and the red "200m" text.
> 
> View attachment 16443153


Can you post a wrist shot?


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

saman2012 said:


> I don’t suppose anyone has picked up one of the new Baltany 36mm California dials?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First Aliex watch in a while that really caught my eye. Would be cool if they threw in a VK64 quartz movement.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

saman2012 said:


> I don’t suppose anyone has picked up one of the new Baltany 36mm California dials?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ST1701 is derived from the Sea-Gull ST16, but lost hacking in exchange for the small seconds complication. The basic architecture was taken from the Miyota 8 Series, but Sea-Gull uses a quieter, Seiko-style, bidirectional winding system. Just about every NOMOS Tangente and Tetra homage uses this movement, as well as many others. Epson/Orient also makes a small seconds (Bambino) movement, the FN77A/F6222, but the ST17 really owns the market. The Orient F6222 is slightly larger, so fitting it in a 38mm or 39mm case is a bit harder. Miyota makes the 8217, but the small seconds subdial is at 9H.


*Sea-Gull ST1701 *
11.50 Ligne/25.6mm diameter
4.65mm mvmt height
1.79mm post height
20 jewels
21600 vph
40+ hours PR
100/150/17 hand sizes


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> 1 of the new Phylida Speedmaster's in stock.
> 
> AU $220.69 40%OFF | PHYLIDA 40mm Reverse Panda Dial ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Classic Speedy Wristwatch Men's Watch 1st Anniversary
> 
> ...


Quite tempting, until I saw the shipping cost


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> I watched a couple of videos on the TF and the quality was supposed to be on a par with san martin. But also i liked the dial a lot. Which Willard did you buy?


I've had the Tactical Frog Willard but never got around to reviewing it. It came with a Heimdallr dial and TF caseback/crown. 

I think it's a rebranded Heimdallr, which is great. The quality is a level above the Steeldive/Addiesdive Willards.


----------



## saman2012 (Sep 8, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> The ST1701 is derived from the Sea-Gull ST16, but lost hacking in exchange for the small seconds complication. The basic architecture was taken from the Miyota 8 Series, but Sea-Gull uses a quieter, Seiko-style, bidirectional winding system. Just about every NOMOS Tangente and Tetra homage uses this movement, as well as many others. Epson/Orient also makes a small seconds (Bambino) movement, the FN77A/F6222, but the ST17 really owns the market. The Orient F6222 is slightly larger, so fitting it in a 38mm or 39mm case is a bit harder. Miyota makes the 8217, but the small seconds subdial is at 9H.
> 
> 
> *Sea-Gull ST1701 *
> ...


I know a lot more now, thank you! That’s really helpful.
Sounds like a reasonable movement option, rather than something to avoid.


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Nov 12, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> I paid just under $83 USD for my Steeldive SD1970, and now I don't tend to wear anything else. Usually I like a smaller watch, but it wears extremely well for 44mm, and even the weight doesn't bother me. I bought the blue version, and the color matching seems spot on, unlike the green colorway. I really like the blue sunburst dial, with the minor red accents on the second hand, and and the red "200m" text.
> 
> View attachment 16443153


truth....I got mine with the shark mesh band. It wears so comfortable, and breathes. I want to get a nato for it, but dragging my feet. But nothing else has really seen wrist time since i got it.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> I paid just under $83 USD for my Steeldive SD1970, and now I don't tend to wear anything else. Usually I like a smaller watch, but it wears extremely well for 44mm, and even the weight doesn't bother me. I bought the blue version, and the color matching seems spot on, unlike the green colorway. I really like the blue sunburst dial, with the minor red accents on the second hand, and and the red "200m" text.
> 
> View attachment 16443153


Thanks for the info. I can't wait for my watch to turn up. Its been shipped now. I have a san martin submariner which is a great watch, but the sharp edges do cause me a bit of a problem. I'm glad you find them so comfortable.

The steeldive looks great in blue.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I have both a Steeldive Willard and a San Martin. Both are great but I do think the San Martin is a step up with the larger dial, curved sapphire and bigger crown. Bit nicer bezel action too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> I have both a Steeldive Willard and a San Martin. Both are great but I do think the San Martin is a step up with the larger dial, curved sapphire and bigger crown. Bit nicer bezel action too.


All of which should be expected, for the price premium San Martin charges over Steeldive. I will never assert that the SD1970 is "just as good" as the San Martin, but it is an amazing value for what it costs.


*Steeldive**San Martin*SD1970 "Willard" - *$87.56*SN047-G-B - *$221 (252%)*SD1975 "Tuna" - *$99.60*SN002-G-G2 - *$234 (235%)*


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> All of which should be expected, for the price premium San Martin charges over Steeldive. I will never assert that the SD1970 is "just as good" as the San Martin, but it is an amazing value for what it costs.
> 
> 
> *Steeldive**San Martin*SD1970 "Willard" - *$87.56*SN047-G-B - *$221 (252%)*SD1975 "Tuna" - *$99.60*SN002-G-G2 - *$234 (235%)*


I agree with this, both great watches and the Steeldive is certainly the better value.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I bought this one. After coupons it was £113. I'm guessing its in between the Steeldive and San martin in terms of quality.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

We may need to rename this thread 









The U.S. adds WeChat and AliExpress to a list of notorious piracy markets.


The Biden administration added several major Chinese businesses to a list of counterfeiters, but removed any mention of Amazon’s foreign operations.




www.nytimes.com







https://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/3167483/us-adds-wechat-and-aliexpress-list-


notorious-markets-fake-and-pirated


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

percysmith said:


> https://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/3167483/us-adds-wechat-and-aliexpress-list-  notorious-markets-fake-and-pirated


A shame, though I can't say I blame the administration.
Literally right before opening this thread I was pulling my hair out trying to find a Breitling-style rubber strap that doesn't have the Breitling name plastered on it. And I know for a fact that some members here have been burned by unclear listings of fake goods.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not_A_Guest said:


> A shame, though I can't say I blame the administration.
> Literally right before opening this thread I was pulling my hair out trying to find a Breitling-style rubber strap that doesn't have the Breitling name plastered on it. And I know for a fact that some members here have been burned by unclear listings of fake goods.


AliExpress has tried to clean up its act, and is much better than it was five or ten years ago. I can think of a couple of other websites, where finding a non-replica watch is a real challenge. AliExpress is a huge target, because it is part of the largest Chinese ecommerce site corporation. From my experience, less than 5% of the products offered are fake goods. Compare that to Wish or D H Gate.


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

percysmith said:


> We may need to rename this thread
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rename to like what: _*best from THE notorious market*_...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

percysmith said:


> We may need to rename this thread


Bcz?

Why pick on these two only?
Bcz they allow shady sellers? What a surprise.
And eBay is the paragon of honesty? Pfffft.

By your logic, plenty others bizs' names should also be changed to "We rip U off", or "We sell junk", etc, never mind this thread.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

WristWatching1989 said:


> I've had the Tactical Frog Willard but never got around to reviewing it. It came with a Heimdallr dial and TF caseback/crown.
> 
> I think it's a rebranded Heimdallr, which is great. The quality is a level above the Steeldive/Addiesdive Willards.


The latest ones are all branded TF, caseback, dial and crown. One of things i like about it, it has the seiko numbering on the dial, 6105 8110 i think. I know that's a bit of rip off and a few people will object, bit i think it looks nice. Also, the frog logo is pretty cool for a dive watch. A blue one might have been really nice, rather than black. But i guess the original Willards were all black anyway. I almost bought the new San Martin, blue dial, but the TF had few things i like better.

How did it compare to San Martin's quality? Do you own any SM to compare?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Just received this beauty from Baltany.






















The watch is, well, perfect. And so is the pricing  It’s got a Seiko quartz, which I don’t mind. The lume on the hands is stronger than on the numerals, which I don’t mind. The hardware on the NATO is sandblasted, which is a nice touch. A slightly domed sapphire. Overall a quartz iteration of the longines tuxedo truer to the original than the heritage reissue (in size obviously, as this one is quartz). Really happy with it. I haven’t been that happy since Addiesdive IWC which I bought a couple of dozen watches ago.
BTW, my wrist size is 7 inches and the watch doesnt feel small by any means.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

manolito said:


> rename to like what: _*best from THE notorious market*_...





Chronopolis said:


> Bcz?
> 
> Why pick on these two only?
> Bcz they allow shady sellers? What a surprise.
> ...


Yeah - best of the Notorious Market thread. Best Notorious Watches thread. Notorious Watch wearers thread.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

JojX said:


> Just received this beauty from Baltany.
> View attachment 16445885
> View attachment 16445886
> View attachment 16445887
> ...


Nice looking watch! I have the Baltany Dirty Dozen automatic, same size, very happy on my 6 and 3/4 inch wrist.
Only comment, I actually am not keen on sterile dials, if they had a Baltany branded version I would prolly jump at it.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> Nice looking watch! I have the Baltany Dirty Dozen automatic, same size, very happy on my 6 and 3/4 inch wrist.
> Only comment, I actually am not keen on sterile dials, if they had a Baltany branded version I would prolly jump at it.


I’m just the opposite. Anything non-branded and I’m all-in


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And here’s the baltany having a cigarette break between the 5th and the 6th pint on a Friday night.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Under $63 for the 38mm Cadisen Datejust on Alibaba.






Montre Luxury Cadisen C8053 Mechanical Automatic Watch Business Stainless Steel Waterproof Watch Men Relogio Masculino - Buy Business Watch,Luxury Watches,Stainless Steel Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Montre Luxury Cadisen C8053 Mechanical Automatic Watch Business Stainless Steel Waterproof Watch Men Relogio Masculino - Buy Business Watch,Luxury Watches,Stainless Steel Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Under $54 shipped for the Cadisen NOMOS Lambda homage, with flat sapphire crystal, instead of curved mineral like most others. 

Which would you buy, flat sapphire, or curved mineral?





Cadisen 1030 Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Full Steel Business Fashion Sport Watches - Buy Cadisen,Cadisen Watch,Quartz Stainless Steel Men Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Cadisen 1030 Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Mechanical Watch Men Full Steel Business Fashion Sport Watches - Buy Cadisen,Cadisen Watch,Quartz Stainless Steel Men Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com









Guanqin Gj16106 Men Watch Mechanical Stainless Steel Mesh Strap Automatic Watches For Men - Buy Guanqin Watch,Watch Mechanical,Automatic Watches For Men Product on Alibaba.com


Guanqin Gj16106 Men Watch Mechanical Stainless Steel Mesh Strap Automatic Watches For Men - Buy Guanqin Watch,Watch Mechanical,Automatic Watches For Men Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com









New Arrival Relojes Skmei 1155b White Color Men Chronograph Sport Digital And Analogue Sport Wristwatches Custom Your Own Logo - Buy Skmei 1251,Watch Skmei,Reloj Digital Skmei Product on Alibaba.com


New Arrival Relojes Skmei 1155b White Color Men Chronograph Sport Digital And Analogue Sport Wristwatches Custom Your Own Logo - Buy Skmei 1251,Watch Skmei,Reloj Digital Skmei Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## shitmat (May 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Under $54 shipped for the Cadisen NOMOS Lambda homage, with flat sapphire crystal, instead of curved mineral like most others.
> 
> Which would you buy, flat sapphire, or curved mineral?
> 
> ...


I’ve had this previously, but didn’t keep it very long. This is a great looking white dialled watch, however the curved mineral crystal makes it 14mm thick and grossly oversized for the style. It really would look great if it was 36mm and had proportionally sized 18/20mm lugs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> I bought this one. After coupons it was £113. I'm guessing its in between the Steeldive and San martin in terms of quality.


I think you might be right. That Tactical Frog does look a lot like a rebadged Heimdallr Willard, which I have (see photo). I got mine on sale late last year for $109 from Heimdallr directly, which I think was a bargain. Replaced the supplied strap with an engineer bracelet.


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> The latest ones are all branded TF, caseback, dial and crown. One of things i like about it, it has the seiko numbering on the dial, 6105 8110 i think. I know that's a bit of rip off and a few people will object, bit i think it looks nice. Also, the frog logo is pretty cool for a dive watch. A blue one might have been really nice, rather than black. But i guess the original Willards were all black anyway. I almost bought the new San Martin, blue dial, but the TF had few things i like better.
> 
> How did it compare to San Martin's quality? Do you own any SM to compare?


Interesting, but it makes sense. I can't seem to find the Heimdallr version as readily available on AliExpress anymore. 

I've owned 3 San Martins - 1 of them is a mainstay in my collection. I'd say the Tactical Frog/Heimdallr Willard is closer to their quality than it is to Steeldives.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Finally got the bracelet sized on this 11.11. purchase. I tried to size it by myself when i received it but it was just impossible so i took it to a watchmaker. Before this i just wore on a rubber or a nato. A great watch but the sizing system is the worst i have ever seen.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 16448956
> 
> 
> Finally got the bracelet sized on this 11.11. purchase. I tried to size it by myself when i received it but it was just impossible so i took it to a watchmaker. Before this i just wore on a rubber or a nato. A great watch but the sizing system is the worst i have ever seen.


I'm pretty sure this bracelet with screws on both sides has been phased out.
I got mine sized after a LONG struggle, then one of the links right at the head popped out on its own. Used the Locktite supplied, so far so good.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

rlachcik said:


> I'm pretty sure this bracelet with screws on both sides has been phased out.
> I got mine sized after a LONG struggle, then one of the links right at the head popped out on its own. Used the Locktite supplied, so far so good.


Yeah, similar experience here too. The bracelet is exceptionally hard to size. I ended up taking it to a watch repair shop to have them do it. If they’ve phased that system out that’s good news for sure.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Springy Watch said:


> I think you might be right. That Tactical Frog does look a lot like a rebadged Heimdallr Willard, which I have (see photo). I got mine on sale late last year for $109 from Heimdallr directly, which I think was a bargain. Replaced the supplied strap with an engineer bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 16448030


 Nice engineer bracelet. I've been looking the last few days for a good bracelet for when mine comes.

I was thinking of a vintage leather strap.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

WristWatching1989 said:


> Interesting, but it makes sense. I can't seem to find the Heimdallr version as readily available on AliExpress anymore.
> 
> I've owned 3 San Martins - 1 of them is a mainstay in my collection. I'd say the Tactical Frog/Heimdallr Willard is closer to their quality than it is to Steeldives.


From the reviews i would agree but the TF is about 50 quid more. Mine was £120 before coupons.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Under $63 for the 38mm Cadisen Datejust on Alibaba.


Is it typical for prices to be different between Alibaba and Aliexpress? Or is the disparity small to nonexistent?
Also, I would expect slightly better customer service on AE and thus wouldn't be surprised by higher prices.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Any word on this PD Turtle?








97.3US $ 86% OFF|Pagani Design New Abalone Diving Men Mechanical Wristwatches Luxury Sapphire Glass Automatic Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Would like to see a review on this one...


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Any word on this PD Turtle?


I don't have any experience with it but the minute and seconds hands look disturbingly short to me. Also, this pic makes the 5-minute red markers of the chapter ring look suspect.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Is it typical for prices to be different between Alibaba and Aliexpress? Or is the disparity small to nonexistent?
> Also, I would expect slightly better customer service on AE and thus wouldn't be surprised by higher prices.


Alibaba prices are usually higher, as shipping is a separate charge, but not in this case where the combination is cheaper. Like anything else on-line, prices can vary between platforms, and sometimes I find better deals on Amazon or Alibaba, than on AliExpress. It's always worth checking various AliEx stores, and multiple ecommerce platforms. Buying from Amazon is always faster, and with better return policies, when the prices are equal or better than buying from China.

Because you are buying from a wholesale store, customer service may be worse, but AliEx customer service has never been a strong suit.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

​


Tanker G1 said:


> I don't have any experience with it but the minute and seconds hands look disturbingly short to me. Also, this pic makes the 5-minute red markers of the chapter ring look suspect.
> View attachment 16449954


The hands are just wrong. I assume the case. bezel and basic dial were originally developed for the replica watch market. Maybe Pagani thought changing the hands, and slight changes to the dial, would avoid Seiko going after them?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

So, after a few mis steps with Ali Express, I am finding myself dipping my toe back into the waters again.

Wondering if anyone here used any of the custom dial printing service? Is it as good as if it was factory printed? i.e. you don't see a difference in printing, colours, tone, etc.

This is what I was referring to.





Custom Logo for Watch - Shop Cheap Custom Logo for Watch from China Custom Logo for Watch Suppliers at Corgeut Official Store on Aliexpress.com


Shopping for Cheap Custom Logo for Watch at Corgeut Official Store and more from on Aliexpress.com ,the Leading Trading Marketplace from China




www.aliexpress.com





Not trying to make a fake watch but looking to customise a dial with my own logo.


----------



## mercedes_sl1970 (Jan 24, 2018)

Hello - fantastic thread! Wondering if anyone has tried this Merkur small seconds watch ? It looks rather nice and a good size at 38mm. I have the Merkur Conqueror which I am very happy with.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

I'd also like to know how the custom dial options compare. Would really like a custom dial with good lume for a low price...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

****mat said:


> I’ve had this previously, but didn’t keep it very long. This is a great looking white dialled watch, however the curved mineral crystal makes it 14mm thick and grossly oversized for the style. It really would look great if it was 36mm and had proportionally sized 18/20mm lugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same experience. It was far too thick and at 42mm without a bezel insert, it was 40 mm of dial. It wore huge. The movement itself was good and the PR indicator worked fine. Immediately resold it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

****mat said:


> I’ve had this previously, but didn’t keep it very long. This is a great looking white dialled watch, however the curved mineral crystal makes it 14mm thick and grossly oversized for the style. It really would look great if it was 36mm and had proportionally sized 18/20mm lugs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you'd want it 3mm smaller that the NOMOS Lambda 39? Unfortunately, the Hangzhou 2BA0 movement is larger (32.1mm) in diameter than a Miyota 8215 (25.6mm), and may not fit well in a curved, 39mm case. At least the sub-dials would be too far out towards the edges. I think the movement choice determined the case size.


----------



## shitmat (May 7, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> So you'd want it 3mm smaller that the NOMOS Lambda 39? Unfortunately, the Hangzhou 2BA0 movement is larger (32.1mm) in diameter than a Miyota 8215 (25.6mm), and may not fit well in a curved, 39mm case. At least the sub-dials would be too far out towards the edges. I think the movement choice determined the case size.


The Cadisen ends up having a 52mm lug to lug length on top of the already big thickness. It’s a great design, just far too bulky.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> I paid just under $83 USD for my Steeldive SD1970, and now I don't tend to wear anything else. Usually I like a smaller watch, but it wears extremely well for 44mm, and even the weight doesn't bother me. I bought the blue version, and the color matching seems spot on, unlike the green colorway. I really like the blue sunburst dial, with the minor red accents on the second hand, and and the red "200m" text.
> 
> View attachment 16443153


Agreed - this is a really good deal. I recently got one, and I'm really impressed.



Springy Watch said:


> Quite tempting, until I saw the shipping cost
> 
> View attachment 16443820


Gotta watch that on AliExpress. There are plenty of winders that look like good deals until you see the $242 shipping....


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> So, after a few mis steps with Ali Express, I am finding myself dipping my toe back into the waters again.
> 
> Wondering if anyone here used any of the custom dial printing service? Is it as good as if it was factory printed? i.e. you don't see a difference in printing, colours, tone, etc.
> 
> ...





Not_A_Guest said:


> I'd also like to know how the custom dial options compare. Would really like a custom dial with good lume for a low price...


Can't vouch for the Corgeut dial printing service but I had one made by San Martin which was very good. Not sure if they still offer the service though. Would not expect great, or even good, lume from a Corgeut dial.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Guy, best Fifty Fathoms homage in your opinion?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Guy, best Fifty Fathoms homage in your opinion?


Retro or modern? 

For the vintage style one, the Steeldive SD1952 is my favourite. I love it, though keep in mind it's thick and 52mm lug-to-lug.
For a more modern FF, I think the Hruodland ones look the best, though they're not cheap


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Retro or modern?
> 
> For the vintage style one, the Steeldive SD1952 is my favourite. I love it, though keep in mind it's thick and 52mm lug-to-lug.
> For a more modern FF, I think the Hruodland ones look the best, though they're not cheap


Thanks!

I’m thinking retro.

Which exactly is the Steeldive SD1952? I know they do quite a number or FF homages.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I’m thinking retro.
> 
> Which exactly is the Steeldive SD1952? I know they do quite a number or FF homages.


Google is your friend, as you say there are a few versions of the SD1952. I got the standard version. Some of the other ones have very yellow lume which I don't like.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Trev_L said:


> Can't vouch for the Corgeut dial printing service but I had one made by San Martin which was very good. Not sure if they still offer the service though. Would not expect great, or even good, lume from a Corgeut dial.


Looks great. Do you know if they will ship a dial alone without buying the rest of the watch?
I should probably ask them. Which store did you reach out to?


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Looks great. Do you know if they will ship a dial alone without buying the rest of the watch?
> I should probably ask them. Which store did you reach out to?


Thanks. I got the dial alone as I already had the watch so could just swap the dial. It did come with chapter ring attached though so you may need to ask a few questions to get a suitable size dial. They did stop doing custom dials at some point and not sure if they started again though it still seems to be an option on some of their listings.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Trev_L said:


> Thanks. I got the dial alone as I already had the watch so could just swap the dial. It did come with chapter ring attached though so you may need to ask a few questions to get a suitable size dial. They did stop doing custom dials at some point and not sure if they started again though it still seems to be an option on some of their listings.


I’m pretty sure Cronos were also doing custom dials. Not sure if they still are but you may want to check.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

@Springy Watch could you please post a few pictures of your San Martin SN085 please mate? I'm considering buying it.

Pic for reference


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mercedes_sl1970 said:


> Hello - fantastic thread! Wondering if anyone has tried this Merkur small seconds watch ? It looks rather nice and a good size at 38mm. I have the Merkur Conqueror which I am very happy with.


"... This is a pre-order item and is expected to ship on March 5th. ,,,"


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

phylida has a new trio of Black Bay 36 homages.









117.0US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 37mm Blue Dial NH38 Wristwatch 150M WR Watches for Men Automatic Watch BB36 Small Wrist NH35| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

@Jugsy 

I never bought it. It was in my basket to buy, but for some reason I changed my mind, but can't remember the reason.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

what is the best website again to track ali express orders. i can't work out where mine is.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> what is the best website again to track ali express orders. i can't work out where mine is.


Justforgetaboutituntilitsurprisesyou.com.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Shanghai said:


> what is the best website again to track ali express orders. i can't work out where mine is.


17track.net


----------



## MrFoo (Sep 12, 2021)

Ubermanx said:


> I wonder how this measures up to a Tsar Bomba?
> 
> View attachment 16421138


It does everything a Richard Mille watch does🤔
Hmmm 🤣
No way I could pull that off!
Great movement too. VK67


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Ipse said:


> 17track.net


Nope, those don't work. 

Anymore?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Nope, those don't work.
> 
> Anymore?


In my experience AliExpress shipping involves a few stages and several companies...

1. ground shipping from Mainland China to HK
2. air to Singapore (or some other country)
3. then it's transferred to a normal postal carrier (but not one you'd expect - for example, a lot of mine have entered the postal system in Singapore with Swedish postal tracking numbers and when they arrive they are labeled as coming from Malmo...)

The only way I've found to track stages 1. and 2. is go to the order details in my AliExpress account and select their tracking option; I then see the full details. Once it gets to stage 3. then Track17 is the best choice.

1. select track order









Ignore the 'Out for Delivery' - it's still in China!. Click the button top right








Technically as far as the carrier at this stage is concerned it is 'out for delivery' as they are only contracted to get it from China to the next stage. This carrier may or may not be the one handing off to the postal network so there may be one or more extra steps in the delivery process.

Bottom bit of the screen above









You will (should?) now see the stages it's going through.









Note, this parcel has a LE...SE tracking number, so at some stage it will show up in Track17 as being shipped by Swedish Post Nord!

Also, note that even this last sceen is misleading as my package is most likely going to enter the global postal network in HK or Singapore. At some point the extra shipping stages will appear in this screen!

Amazing thing is that - so far - I've not had any issues with AliExpress standard shipping other than the time and limited tracking options.

Hope that helps.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Nope, those don't work.
> 
> Anymore?


I use Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking

they have a mobile app which works really well.

my Ali tracking numbers usually ping off 2 or 3 carriers...it auto-updates if/when an additional number gets associated with the original.
works when the packages go into the consolidation warehouse ect.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't recognize what is this homaging (Longines maybe?), also it's rather expensive, but this case is gorgeous:









US $447.44 50%OFF | FARASUTE Men Watches with Stainless Steel Waterproof Automatic Self-Wind Fashion Business Vintage Metal Watch for Men Auto Date








363.77US $ 50% OFF|FARASUTE Men Watches with Stainless Steel Waterproof Automatic Self Wind Fashion Business Vintage Metal Watch for Men Auto Date| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm having troubles with an AliExpress dispute for an order where the seller sent a cheap rubber mould instead of the torch I'd ordered. AliExpress is siding with the buyer instead of me because the weight listed on the package matches what the seller says the torch weighs. This despite repeated messages from me and photographic evidence of the incorrect item.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

konax said:


> I don't recognize what is this homaging (Longines maybe?), also it's rather expensive, but this case is gorgeous:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Under specs, it says "Popular elements: Replica". Looking at the store, they also sell various replica watches. Not sure a store I'd buy from.

These look like they are homaging Baltic. Same movement as HMS, 38mm, similar case and dial/hands etc. 
And this image looks like they're going for a Bicompax chronograph (don't see this chrono for sale). Nice cases. 









That said, £228 (pre-tax) for an AliX watch with 821A and mineral crystal, when the Baltic HMS is £275 (pre-tax)? You gotta be mad to buy that, imo.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Under specs, it says "Popular elements: Replica". Looking at the store, they also sell various replica watches. Not sure a store I'd buy from.
> 
> These look like they are homaging Baltic. Same movement as HMS, 38mm, similar case and dial/hands etc.
> And this image looks like they're going for a Bicompax chronograph (don't see this chrono for sale). Nice cases.
> ...


All of them are homages to Calatrava case design from vintage Patek, Baltic is also an home to Patek as Furlan marri and his chronograph...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Toofsy said:


> All of them are homages to Calatrava case design from vintage Patek, Baltic is also an home to Patek as Furlan marri and his chronograph...


Ah yeah, Furlan Marri also shares that (case) style. I think the vast majority of microbrands are homages. Just not like the total 'copy' homages you see from China.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> In my experience AliExpress shipping involves a few stages and several companies...
> 
> 1. ground shipping from Mainland China to HK
> 2. air to Singapore (or some other country)
> ...


Thanks very much for that.


----------



## mercedes_sl1970 (Jan 24, 2018)

frogles said:


> "... This is a pre-order item and is expected to ship on March 5th. ,,,"


Oops... Thank you - I should have read the description more carefully!!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> Nope, those don't work.
> 
> Anymore?


I use an app called Packages based on this website Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking

It tracks the parcel across the several providers it gets passed along. 

Also keep an eye on the Cainiao tracking on AliExpress as they’d tell you if a new tracking number is assigned as it progresses through the network.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

My cart had been empty for some time now and the only things I will get during the next sale most probably will be a strap and some buckles.
I think that the prices have gone really up in the past year and I am not referring to VAT since most of my watches were stopped by customs for some time. I see lack of movement in the 50-90 euro range.


Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Toofsy said:


> All of them are homages to Calatrava case design from vintage Patek, Baltic is also an home to Patek as Furlan marri and his chronograph...


Isn't almost every 3-hand dress watch a potential homage to a Calatrava? Many PP Calatravas can be pretty generic, unlike the distinctive designs of a Nautilus or Royal Oak.

*Patek Philippe Calatrava 5227R-001 *
(Change the logo to "*Seiko*", and no one would notice, except for the $39,000 price drop)


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

john_marston said:


> I think the vast majority of microbrands are homages. Just not like the total 'copy' homages you see from China.


The pocket watch was invented in 1510 and the first wrist watches appeared in 1810. I’d submit that genuinely unique design is rare in the world of modern horology. Every brand, no matter the market segment, is going over the same well trodden ground.


----------



## saman2012 (Sep 8, 2021)

Chris Hughes said:


> The pocket watch was invented in 1510 and the first wrist watches appeared in 1810. I’d submit that genuinely unique design is rare in the world of modern horology. Every brand, no matter the market segment, is going over the same well trodden ground.


This is something that was on my mind on a recent visit to Switzerland. The town had an absolutely ridiculous number of jewellery shops and I saw more high end watches gathered together in one place than I am ever likely to again. 

It was very striking how much most of them blended into one mass, with only a few brands standing out and being recognisable at a glance. And I say that as someone who pays more attention to watches than most (far more sensible) people.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Guy, best Fifty Fathoms homage in your opinion?


Reef Tiger RGA3035 looks and feels great. Last year they had some inconsistent lume on the hands, (dials perfect though), not sure if they ever fixed that.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Heithel said:


> I use an app called Packages based on this website Universal Parcel Tracking - Global Package Tracking
> 
> It tracks the parcel across the several providers it gets passed along.
> 
> Also keep an eye on the Cainiao tracking on AliExpress as they’d tell you if a new tracking number is assigned as it progresses through the network.


thank you. Cainiao. that was the website i used before. it worked well.

couldn't remember the name.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anybody know if this type of bracelet is available on AE.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

The latest The Time Teller "microbrand" review, has me wondering: Where do Chinese mushroom brands stop, and microbrands begin?

Is Agelocer really a microbrand? Should a company that has been so dishonest in the past about its origins, and continues to lie about its "in-house" movements, ever be accorded that much respect?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Guy, best Fifty Fathoms homage in your opinion?


A few more options:









185.4US $ 40% OFF|San Martin 40mm Luxury Men Diver Watch Business Nh35a Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches Sapphire Rubber Strap 20 Bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













12 Blancpain Fifty Fathoms Homage Watches Worth Considering — Ben's Watch Club


I’ve been exploring some viable Blancpain Fifty Fathoms alternatives, that give a similarly classic look and feel for far less money. In this article, I thought I’d also share my research with you, in case you’re hunting one down as well.




www.benswatchclub.com


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Loreo arrived, now waiting for the dial to go ahead with the mod and make my own BSH Kermit  
























Had to change bracelet and use the one I had on this








because on the one that was shipped with, the end links shoot out in a very weird way increasing a lot the overall lug to lug, shame because it’s a pretty nice bracelet! It’s all good though it’ll force me to use that one as the MilSub it’s supposed to be, and in theory bracelets can’t be fitted on a MilSub 








Other than that seems nicely built other than the bezel with a little bit of play, for £59 shipped and taxed it sure is not bad at all!

62.89US $ 49% OFF|LOREO Luxury Brand Diving Men Military Sport Watches Men's Automatic Mechanical Clock Waterproof 200M Date Wristwatch Reloj|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Is the Loreo what is used as a base for those BSH mods? I've always been tempted by that blue one, but iirc it involved quite a few parts to put it together like that


saman2012 said:


> This is something that was on my mind on a recent visit to Switzerland. The town had an absolutely ridiculous number of jewellery shops and I saw more high end watches gathered together in one place than I am ever likely to again.
> 
> It was very striking how much most of them blended into one mass, with only a few brands standing out and being recognisable at a glance. And I say that as someone who pays more attention to watches than most (far more sensible) people.


I was also in Switzerland earlier this year. And yes, lots of watch shops with loads of high-end watches piled next to each other. They definitely started to all look like 'shiny watch' rather than something unique. But I think this is more to do with presentation. I have this at ADs sometimes, where you get overwhelmed with shiny watches and nothing seems special anymore.

Re-all watches being homages: I do think we mean the same, in that either western brands are all 'homages' to older designs and most Chinese are 'copies', OR western brands are originals and these are homages. Same meaning, different words.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The latest The Time Teller "microbrand" review, has me wondering: Where do Chinese mushroom brands stop, and microbrands begin?
> 
> Is Agelocer really a microbrand? Should a company that has been so dishonest in the past about its origins, and continues to lie about its "in-house" movements, ever be accorded that much respect?


It's all semantics, rather than a factual definition. I think westerners don't want to call Chinese brands 'microbrands' because, as you mentioned, the 'mushroom' aspect as well as the 'respect' aspect. If a brand is pumping out Rolex, Seiko & Patek copies with a random name and no apparent own 'language', plus nobody knows if the brand will still be around a year from now; I can understand it doesn't qualify as a 'microbrand'. Or at least how many view what 'microbrand' means in the watch world. 

That said, some like San Martin seem to have enough identity and consistency to be considered a microbrand. In fact, they probably sell a lot more than most western ones, if you want to talk quantity. 

Agelocer? Ugh. With their BS Swiss heritage and Swiss/in-house movements, hard to really call them anything bar simply a Chinese watch brand. Can't speak highly of the Time Teller either..


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Is the Loreo what is used as a base for those BSH mods?


If you’re referring to the blue MilSub, that’s not a Loreo, that’s a mod I did using this one 99.0US $ |Antique Watch 1960 Men's 39.5mm Japanese NH35 Movement Black Sterile Dial Aluminum Plate Bezel green Luminous G11|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress and it’s got acrylic and a thinner friction bidirectional bezel. It’s a 5513/5517 homage, whereas the Loreo it’s a 16610 with sapphire and thicker clicks unidirectional bezel


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

sarbmaster said:


> Reef Tiger RGA3035 looks and feels great. Last year they had some inconsistent lume on the hands, (dials perfect though), not sure if they ever fixed that.



Thanks!

Do you personally own the Reef Tiger RGA3035?

Would love to see some real world photos.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Heithel said:


> If you’re referring to the blue MilSub, that’s not a Loreo, that’s a mod I did using this one 99.0US $ |Antique Watch 1960 Men's 39.5mm Japanese NH35 Movement Black Sterile Dial Aluminum Plate Bezel green Luminous G11|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress and it’s got acrylic and a thinner friction bidirectional bezel. It’s a 5513/5517 homage, whereas the Loreo it’s a 16610 with sapphire and thicker clicks unidirectional bezel


Be sure to pressure test the Loreo and lubricate. Read about quite a few that are not WR or fog up. 

Look forward to seeing your mod.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Techme said:


> Be sure to pressure test the Loreo and lubricate. Read about quite a few that are not WR or fog up.
> 
> Look forward to seeing your mod.


Thanks for that! 

Since I’m opening and taking it apart I’ll be sure to lube everything properly on my way back! 

Won’t be anything crazy just a sterile dial with writing only on the bottom and a BSH decal where the logo should be.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> phylida has a new trio of Black Bay 36 homages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. Keen to see some real photos/reviews once a few are out in the real world.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Loreo arrived, now waiting for the dial to go ahead with the mod and make my own BSH Kermit
> View attachment 16456741
> 
> View attachment 16456743
> ...


That’s pretty awesome! Can’t wait to see how it will look like with the BSH dial.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> That’s pretty awesome! Can’t wait to see how it will look like with the BSH dial.


Can’t wait either, thanks man! 

Unfortunately it won’t be a full on custom printed dial, we didn’t get one made for this Seagull movement as it’s not as popular to be used in a group run, usually custom dials have to have a minimum order quantity and they have to cater many people in order to reach that. A one off would’ve been too expensive, so a decal will have to do!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Dean Learner said:


> Very nice. Keen to see some real photos/reviews once a few are out in the real world.


I'll be sure to post my thoughts when my blue one arrives. I'm just going to assume it's as nice as the matic I reviewed a few weeks ago. same case, at least. as long as the dial/hands don't ruin the look, It'll be a great GADA blue dial.


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Do you personally own the Reef Tiger RGA3035?
> 
> Would love to see some real world photos.


I do, but it's in another castle. I may have some pic/video on the phone somewhere.

Otherwise, the youtube videos are spot on.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

The color photo shows off the Reef Tiger much better than the black and white. Shame about the bezel - otherwise it seems to be a very, very nice watch.

By the way, just got my first San Martin watch. Very impressed with the quality. Machined clasp, good finish, very nice bezel...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sarbmaster said:


> Otherwise, the youtube videos are spot on.


I think Jory gives Agelocer a bit too much respect, and doesn't seem to realize that the "in-house" movement in the latest review watch, is merely a Sea-Gull ST1731, with a custom rotor and some added engraving.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I think Jory gives Agelocer a bit too much respect, and doesn't seem to realize that the "in-house" movement in the latest review watch, is merely a Sea-Gull ST1731, with a custom rotor and some added engraving.


I unsubscribed from his channel long ago...the only true part in the title is the "snob" part.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

That guy has his head deep up his own rear. He's an out-of-touch, unfunny, insufferable misinformant. And I would have more words for him if not for forum rules.

Back to AliExpress... any recommendations for custom printed NH35 dials? I've emailed one San Martin provider (sanmartin.watch at gmail) and they said they will only provide dial customization if I buy a whole watch. Am open to going outside AliExpress too but wanted to ask here-- figured it would keep costs down.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not_A_Guest said:


> That guy has his head deep up his own rear. He's an out-of-touch, unfunny, insufferable misinformant. And I would have more words for him if not for forum rules.
> 
> Back to AliExpress... any recommendations for custom printed NH35 dials? I've emailed one San Martin provider (sanmartin.watch at gmail) and they said they will only provide dial customization if I buy a whole watch. Am open to going outside AliExpress too but wanted to ask here-- figured it would keep costs down.


*Yakobies* has a bunch of NH35 dials, but I'm not sure about custom printing. Did you only want one, or do you have an MOQ? Getting just one can be expensive.






New Watch Shell Dial 29mm Watch Dial Suitable For Japanese Nh35 / 4r36 Movement Green Luminous F2 - Buy Shell Dial,Japanese Nh35 Movement,4r36 Movement Product on Alibaba.com


New Watch Shell Dial 29mm Watch Dial Suitable For Japanese Nh35 / 4r36 Movement Green Luminous F2 - Buy Shell Dial,Japanese Nh35 Movement,4r36 Movement Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com









28.5mm Watch Pearl Dial Face For Nh35 Nh35a Nh36 Japanese Movement Mod Diy Luminous Inserts Parts Accessories Repair For S Watch - Buy Diy Dial,Nh35 Nh36 Japanese Movement,Man Watch Product on Alibaba.com


28.5mm Watch Pearl Dial Face For Nh35 Nh35a Nh36 Japanese Movement Mod Diy Luminous Inserts Parts Accessories Repair For S Watch - Buy Diy Dial,Nh35 Nh36 Japanese Movement,Man Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com









Watch Dial Super Luminous C1,Custom Logo Watch Dial Manufacturer - Buy Custom Watch Dial,Watch Dial,Watch Dial Manufacturer Product on Alibaba.com


Watch Dial Super Luminous C1,Custom Logo Watch Dial Manufacturer - Buy Custom Watch Dial,Watch Dial,Watch Dial Manufacturer Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> *Yakobies* has a bunch of NH35 dials, but I not sure about custom printing. Did you only want one, or do you have an MOQ? Getting just one can be expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did only want 1, that's the tough part. I would like good lume and high quality indices/dial texture, and am willing to pay a high price (would expect up to $100 for a top quality dial made to specs) but it seems that choices are limited even without budget constraints.

I have also looked into ways to apply a decal or other marking on an existing dial, but those may not be feasible. This isn't something that a watchmaker or jeweler would typically do, is it?


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I did only want 1, that's the tough part. I would like good lume and high quality indices/dial texture, and am willing to pay a high price (would expect up to $100 for a top quality dial made to specs) but it seems that choices are limited even without budget constraints.
> 
> I have also looked into ways to apply a decal or other marking on an existing dial, but those may not be feasible. This isn't something that a watchmaker or jeweler would typically do, is it?


Typical watchmaker unlikely to touch your dial but watch modder will. Have a look at seikomods community and surely you will find a local modder who will be happy to mod your watch.

There are not many options on small batch custom dials. San Martin provides a good service but you need to buy a watch. However it's the best value for money if you are going custom dial path.

Then there are custom dial makers who will charge around $50-$150 per custom dial depending on what you want. Send me a personal message and I can give you some info.

If you you don't want a custom dial but just want a custom print on an existing dial, have a look at Dial Maker on Aliexpress. He can print any text on any of his dials and you can mix and match indices and lume as well. I believe this is the best option if you are going after a standard layout dial that will have a good lume and you don't want to buy a full watch from SM.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Yakobies* has a bunch of NH35 dials, but I not sure about custom printing. Did you only want one, or do you have an MOQ? Getting just one can be expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just wanted to say that after lurking on this thread forever I am impressed with your movement knowledge and technical aspects. It's always interesting to read your posts. Thank you.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I'll be sure to post my thoughts when my blue one arrives. I'm just going to assume it's as nice as the matic I reviewed a few weeks ago. same case, at least. as long as the dial/hands don't ruin the look, It'll be a great GADA blue dial.


Please do! Excited to see your thoughts.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This blue dial looks nice !


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

thepocketguide said:


> If you you don't want a custom dial but just want a custom print on an existing dial, have a look at Dial Maker on Aliexpress. He can print any text on any of his dials and you can mix and match indices and lume as well. I believe this is the best option if you are going after a standard layout dial that will have a good lume and you don't want to buy a full watch from SM.


Wow, thanks very much for your help! Indeed, I am just looking for custom logo and text service. I didn't even consider picking and choosing the indexes/paint and I bet that sort of bespoke work would really drive cost upward.

I assume the Dial Maker store you're referring to is the one selling this item here? Do you have experience with him or any others' images of custom work?
Looks like the same seller is working with WRWatches as well. I'll have to look into this deeper (and commit to a higher budget!).



thepocketguide said:


> I just wanted to say that after lurking on this thread forever I am impressed with your movement knowledge and technical aspects. It's always interesting to read your posts. Thank you.


I wholeheartedly agree. @HoustonReal and a handful of other users in this thread and in the Chinese/Russian sections are a huge boon to the rest of us. Knowledgeable guys like him are a big reason I still browse these forums.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

A thread with this title deserves a watch like this in the comments.
just arrived and I'm floored.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Wow, thanks very much for your help! Indeed, I am just looking for custom logo and text service. I didn't even consider picking and choosing the indexes/paint and I bet that sort of bespoke work would really drive cost upward.
> 
> I assume the Dial Maker store you're referring to is the one selling this item here? Do you have experience with him or any others' images of custom work?
> Looks like the same seller is working with WRWatches as well. I'll have to look into this deeper (and commit to a higher budget!).



Bespoke work can be as cheap as $40 for brass etched dials to $150 hand made negative gilt dials. It's better to have an idea in mind and then look for the best maker to do it.

Yes, that's the dial maker. I am actually commissioning a dial with him as we speak, but he's highly recommended in the modding community. Yes, he's working with WRwatches. I like good lume on the dial and if I didn't already had a case and movement I would've gone with San Martin custom dial services. But since I have I believe that Dial Maker is the second best thing. Hopefully I will be able to confirm that after I will receive my own dial 😅


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Looking for metal straps for a willard.

Any ideas.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> That’s pretty awesome! Can’t wait to see how it will look like with the BSH dial.


Still waiting on the dial but surprise surprise it turns out I’m impatient. 
It also turns out the Loreo logo can be scrubbed away pretty easily without making too much of a mess, so here it is BSH-16610LV. 








Granted if you point a glaring light at the dial and look at it with macro you can see that some work has been done on the dial with micro hairline scratches on the finish and micro particles of dust. Glossy finish on dials are unforgiving that’s why I hate them for mods. Good thing is human eyes are not macro  
That said I still have a dial on the way to sort it out if this ever annoys me for some reason, but I think for the moment that’s how it’ll stay! 

I also fixed the bezel action tightening the retaining wire under the insert and now there’s almost no back play whatsoever
Same bezel assembly as Pagani, not too hard to work with. 
For £59.62 taxed and shipped can’t complain at all.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Shanghai said:


> Looking for metal straps for a willard.
> 
> Any ideas.


I like this one a lot: 
US $44.72 37%OFF | 20MM 22MM SKX007 316L Stainless Steel Bead Of Rice Watch Band Strap Fit For Dive Watches








39.75US $ 44% OFF|20mm 22mm Skx007 316l Stainless Steel Bead Of Rice Watch Band Strap Fit For Dive Watches - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## sarbmaster (Jul 20, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I think Jory gives Agelocer a bit too much respect, and doesn't seem to realize that the "in-house" movement in the latest review watch, is merely a Sea-Gull ST1731, with a custom rotor and some added engraving.


Not sure what Agelocer has to do with Reef Tiger, are they the same? My replies are only talking about the Reef Tiger RGA3035 and the various reviews by various individuals that one can find.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Still waiting on the dial but surprise surprise it turns out I’m impatient.
> It also turns out the Loreo logo can be scrubbed away pretty easily without making too much of a mess, so here it is BSH-16610LV.
> View attachment 16461191
> 
> ...


Mate... that watch is awesome! I think it turned out very nice. Someone might actually stop you and ask to see your "Kermit". LOL.  

When you said you could wipe out the LOREO, did you mean by using some thinner / alcohol to rub it off?


----------



## Bradley_RTR (Apr 25, 2021)

I can vouch for the quality of San Martin's custom printing. They even managed to print the wheelspokes on my cannon.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> Mate... that watch is awesome! I think it turned out very nice. Someone might actually stop you and ask to see your "Kermit". LOL.
> 
> When you said you could wipe out the LOREO, did you mean by using some thinner / alcohol to rub it off?


Oh thanks so much! It always surprises me how much a changing a logo can make a watch from “ok” to “I wanna wear it”. 

As for rubbing it off, that’s what I meant, although I didn’t trust alcohol or acetone as I was afraid it would melt the paint of the dial itself. 
I used a toothpick and I dipped the tip in WD40. I didn’t even press too much and just running it on the logo was enough for it to come off. 
What made the most “damage” was wiping off the WD40 and polishing that area of the dial to be as clean as the rest. 
On this glossy things the more you wipe the more micro scratches appear so it’s a fine balance. 
To be fair when I took it apart I noticed there were already a couple of hairline scratches on the dial from factory before I even touched it, you just can’t see these type of things under the crystal especially if it doesn’t have AR undercoating which helps being a bit more forgiving.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Oh thanks so much! It always surprises me how much a changing a logo can make a watch from “ok” to “I wanna wear it”.
> 
> As for rubbing it off, that’s what I meant, although I didn’t trust alcohol or acetone as I was afraid it would melt the paint of the dial itself.
> I used a toothpick and I dipped the tip in WD40. I didn’t even press too much and just running it on the logo was enough for it to come off.
> ...


Good stuff! Enjoy your BSH Kermit watch.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> A thread with this title deserves a watch like this in the comments.
> just arrived and I'm floored.
> 
> 
> ...


which model is that please?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> which model is that please?


San Martin SN021G-B....I think. the Version 2 of their 37mm explorer. New bezel, new crytsal, new Applied dial.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> San Martin SN021G-B....I think. the Version 2 of their 37mm explorer. New bezel, new crytsal, new Applied dial.


Thanks, looks good.
I gave the version 1 a hard pass, way overpriced, but this version at 37mm with applied indicies looks nice.
I hope you do a review.
I need to know if it is a significant upgrade on my 39 mm Tisell!!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sarbmaster said:


> Not sure what Agelocer has to do with Reef Tiger, are they the same? My replies are only talking about the Reef Tiger RGA3035 and the various reviews by various individuals that one can find.


As far as I know, Agelocer and Reef Tiger are two different companies, but there is at least one AliExpress store that sells both. If one website, or AliExpress store sells two different Chinese brands, some forum members assume they are the same entity.

Pagani/Pagrne and Benyar are the same owners, or at least the same family. Shenzhen Meigeer produces Megir, Nakzen and Ruimas. Forsining also owns Jaragar, Winner and T-Winner. There are quite a few more. Some OEMs also have marketing deals with their customers, so while Burei and Songdu have separate owners, Bodu Watch had been marketing them on their OEM website, along with Uhonour (in-house brand).

*Reef Tiger* is owned by:
*Xiang Rong Xin*
Fuli Cheng B4-705, Guangzhou, Guangdong, CN, 510000

*Agelocer* is owed by:
*Fuqing Ye*
DBA- Zeit Herz Ltd International Group Limited
RM 1802B-A1, Fortress Tower 250 King's Road, North Point, Hong Kong 999077


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Thanks, looks good.
> I gave the version 1 a hard pass, way overpriced, but this version at 37mm with applied indicies looks nice.
> I hope you do a review.
> I need to know if it is a significant upgrade on my 39 mm Tisell!!


Yes, it will definitely be getting the full review. My goal is to shoot Monday.

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

I couldn’t really go without at least a proper real camera product shot of this:










I reopened it today under full sunlight and gave another clean for dust particles to the dial, I might as well leave it as is without replacing the dial when the new one arrives 

Also, the lume on this thing is quite surprising!


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

Heithel said:


> I couldn’t really go without at least a proper* real *camera product shot of this:
> 
> View attachment 16464089
> 
> ...


nice photography & composition. oranges bring the kermit to life.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

manolito said:


> nice photography & composition. oranges bring the kermit to life.


Hey thanks! Complementary colours always make for an easy shot!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Heithel said:


> I couldn’t really go without at least a proper real camera product shot of this:
> 
> View attachment 16464089
> 
> ...


You should keep this as it is. You have inspired me to try doing this mod myself


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> You should keep this as it is. You have inspired me to try doing this mod myself


Always happy to be the enabler


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

For Heimdallr's Godzilla watcgh, any idea how to get the uncle seiko razor wire bracelet with the log end links that are shown in this video? Or a similar bracelet?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*T-Winner 162G Automatic Watch ~30$*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Flash Sale!









85.28US $ 59% OFF|Addies Dive Pilot Watch Automatic Mechanical Diver Watch C3 Luminous Men's Watches Divers Sapphire Crystal 200m Dive Watch Nh35 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## misterbb (12 mo ago)

Anyone know of a nh35 powered watch on ali $60 or under?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

misterbb said:


> Anyone know of a nh35 powered watch on ali $60 or under?


I think you’re likely to find something on the Bliger store BLIGER Official Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Just received the 35/36mm Escapement Time KS homage, waiting on a bracelet to come in for it but the finishing on the hands and indices has impressed me. I can usually see minor blemishes on either hands or indices if I look hard enough or catch them in the right light but I can't really see any on this. Will post some more pics when I get the bracelet in, not a huge fan of the strap. Also the watch feels and looks very small to me on wrist, but I'll see how it looks and feels after I've made a strap change.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

misterbb said:


> Anyone know of a nh35 powered watch on ali $60 or under?


Will an NH36A work?








78.5US $ |Mechanical Watches DOM Top Brand Luxury Steel Belt Casual Leather Automatic Watch Men M 89BK|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













59.19US $ 90% OFF|AESOP 2020 Automatic Watch Men Japan NH35 Movement Luminous Mechanical Watches Calendar Steel Top Brand Luxury Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





If you want a good watch to actually wear, the Addiesdive Pilot is on a Flash Sale, and it has 200M water resistance, great lume, and a sapphire crystal, for $13 over your budget. 3 colorways, and multiple strap and bracelet options.








85.28US $ 59% OFF|Addies Dive Pilot Watch Automatic Mechanical Diver Watch C3 Luminous Men's Watches Divers Sapphire Crystal 200m Dive Watch Nh35 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Random lume shot


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

crAss said:


> The SPECHT&SOHNE finally arrived and what can I say, I am very pleased with it. I have been searching for an automatic aquanaut homage with a silicon strap for around 2 years now.
> 
> 
> It is an almost 1:1 copy of the small Aquanaut and fortunately NOT the jumbo version - that is simply huge for my wrist.
> ...


Replying rather late but you motivated me to buy the rose gold/brown version. My second favorite is definitely the blue but I waited until the rose gold/brown was finally available. I wonder if you ever got the gold/brown yourself since you were sorely tempted?? Concerning the movement, I purchased the DG-2813 and it is an actual Dixmont rather than a Mingzhou. It is stamped w/the Dixmont crown on the movement. Furthermore, I know it is simply a matter of luck w/these 2813's but mine is crazy accurate----2 sec./day per my atomic casio. When you get your gold/brown, post it!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Right so, remember the dial I ordered to mod the Loreo Kermit which I didn’t end up using because I successfully managed to scrub the logo off? And also the bracelet of the Loreo that I didn’t use because the endlinks were too long for the Sub case?

Turns out everything was more than compatible with a Datejust I did with a 36mm Parnis case and a Miyota 8215 I took from a Cadisen Conquest homage, which was my very first AliExpress watch purchase:










Hashtag recycle 

The endlinks work on this one because the lug to lug is much shorter than the Loreo Kermit. 

And a pic of the Loreo Kermit just because:


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Review of the SN021 BE is out!


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

I have a few of these now, for around 18 months. For around $60 AUD (43 USD or 38 Euro) with free postage you get a whole lot of watch. In fact my first one cost $55 AUD.
Full 316 stainless 40mm case & a pretty nice 316 bracelet with solid end links, mineral crystal & display back, ceramic bezel, butterfly type buckle, amazing lume, nearly as good as my SKX, 100m WR, 4hz 28,800vph movement with a great power reserve (which is fairly accurate & a good time keeper on my wrist) One of them I have purposely tried to upset, by doing everything to it one normally wouldn't or shouldn't do to a watch, but it just keeps on ticking.
Over Christmas, I dived with it, swam with it, took it into a spa (hot tub) and sauna every day, played sport, never washed the salt off it, and it simply hasn't missed a beat, and the bezel still clicks away and rotates like new. All that has happened is I knocked the lume pip off it when I bashed it accidentally on a door jamb. 

These were something I just stumbled across on Ali Express, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Anything worthwhile in the 20-40 range?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

darude said:


> Anything worthwhile in the 20-40 range?


Vintage style Shanghai watches. I think an Addiesdive quartz (or Steeldive / Qiin watch) can squeeze in at ~40 during a sale. Cadisen & Pagani Design have some stuff close to 40. And whatever random stuff is out there with a steel case and a Japanese quartz would be decent.

what are you looking for?

There are gems, but generally at <$50 I’d recommend a Casio or something off eBay like a Citizen. $50-150 on AliExpress gets you arguably better value imo.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

darude said:


> Anything worthwhile in the 20-40 range?


The same with the Lige brand, some quite cheap. 
However just be careful, as some are not 316 stainless cases, but are base metal then chrome plated. Not a deal breaker, but the longevity and finish on the chrome is sometimes questionable. However, I wouldn’t think longevity or quality is on our minds when looking at a $20 Watch  more than likely just a look or statement piece. 
Quite easy to tell, from some images if the description doesn’t. 
Bracelets and straps are usually very good. 

It also depends on what you’re looking for, a dress watch, or a sports watch.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Righto, that was a real ***** of a thing to fit but it's on now and I won't take it back off. 36mm definitely feels better on bracelet than it did on the strap. Should satisfy my desire for a tiffany dial.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Righto, that was a real *** of a thing to fit but it's on now and I won't take it back off. 36mm definitely feels better on bracelet than it did on the strap. Should satisfy my desire for a tiffany dial.
> 
> View attachment 16469379


Presage bracelet? Where did you find it?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

percysmith said:


> Presage bracelet? Where did you find it?


Just a cheapy from AliExpress

AU $11.07 25%OFF | 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Stainless Steel Curved End Watch Band Men Women Metal Solid Double Lock Buckle Strap Bracelet Accessories








7.68US $ 25% OFF|18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Stainless Steel Curved End Watch Band Men Women Metal Solid Double Lock Buckle Strap Bracelet Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Patrick_R said:


> I have a few of these now, for around 18 months. For around $60 AUD (43 USD or 38 Euro) with free postage you get a whole lot of watch. In fact my first one cost $55 AUD.
> Full 316 stainless 40mm case & a pretty nice 316 bracelet with solid end links, mineral crystal & display back, ceramic bezel, butterfly type buckle, amazing lume, nearly as good as my SKX, 100m WR, 4hz 28,800vph movement with a great power reserve (which is fairly accurate & a good time keeper on my wrist) One of them I have purposely tried to upset, by doing everything to it one normally wouldn't or shouldn't do to a watch, but it just keeps on ticking.
> Over Christmas, I dived with it, swam with it, took it into a spa (hot tub) and sauna every day, played sport, never washed the salt off it, and it simply hasn't missed a beat, and the bezel still clicks away and rotates like new. All that has happened is I knocked the lume pip off it when I bashed it accidentally on a door jamb.
> 
> ...


They sound like a good find, so you have a link? I’ll be interested to read their ad, not likely to buy on as, for some reason, I really don’t like the Sub style (nothing wrong with it, just doesn’t fit my taste…)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> Just a cheapy from AliExpress
> 
> AU $11.07 25%OFF | 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Stainless Steel Curved End Watch Band Men Women Metal Solid Double Lock Buckle Strap Bracelet Accessories
> 
> ...


Wow, that’s exactly what I’ve been looking for to replace the beat-up one of a similar style I’ve had on one of my Seiko’s… pressed clasp and end links obviously, but solid links? Could you please post a side profile pic? I’d be keen to see how much those male end links angle downwards… thanks!


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

StephenR said:


> They sound like a good find, so you have a link? I’ll be interested to read their ad, not likely to buy on as, for some reason, I really don’t like the Sub style (nothing wrong with it, just doesn’t fit my taste…)


Same here as to the style, I'm a Seiko guy, with quite a few vintage Seiko's which I don't wear when on holidays, thus the beater watch hahaha.
Here is a link.








733.46AU $ |LIGE New Watches Mens Automatic Mechanical Tourbillon Clock Fashion Sapphire Glass 316L Steel Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Alternatively,
I am just waiting on delivery of one of these, rave reviews from all over the world, so I thought I would give this a go, as I have never had a dive watch with this earlier Seiko cushion or the older larger full turtle case.
This style may suit you better?
Yes, it's double the price but I have been good lately so the wife said go ahead hahahaha








67.99US $ 82% OFF|Sd1970 Steeldive Brand 44mm Men Nh35 Dive Watch With Ceramic Bezel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

darude said:


> Anything worthwhile in the 20-40 range?


Not the best time, since the big sale is at the end of March, but this is just over your price range, and has a real Seiko NH36.









78.5US $ |Mechanical Watches DOM Top Brand Luxury Steel Belt Casual Leather Automatic Watch Men M 89BK|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I own one of these








35.9US $ 90% OFF|Tank Series Rectangular Watches For Men Guanqin Mens Watch Barrel Type Quartz Fashion Luxury Sports Waterproof Chronograph - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





All stainless, w/sapphire crystal








33.01US $ 35% OFF|NAKZEN Luxury Brand Men Quartz Watch Genuine Leather Strap Man Wrist Watches High Quality Business Watch Male Clock Reloj Hombre|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












29.99US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen Luxury Brand Men Watches Leather Strap Sapphire Quartz Watch Male Classic Fashion Wristwatch Clock Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












27.99US $ 42% OFF|Nakzen Luxury Brand Gold Women Watches Girl Black Leather Strap Sapphire Quartz Watch Women's Wristwatch Clock Relojes Mujer - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












29.4US $ 70% OFF|Guanqin Watches Men New Fashion Designer Original Brand Sapphire Waterproof Ultra Thin 6mm Simple Men Quartz Wristwatch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












30.49US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen 2020 New Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Quartz Watch Men Leather Waterproof Military Watch Man Clocks Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












39.99US $ 50% OFF|DIDUN Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Business Stainless Watch Male Military Quartz Chronograph Analog Date Clock Steel Wristwatch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




IWC Portuguese homage w/ *Geman* Technology!








38.99US $ 50% OFF|Luxury Brand Men Steel Waterproof Luminous Casual Quartz Watches Calendar Sapphire Crystal Genuine Leather Sport Wristwatch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Smart bands and watches








30.68US $ 38% OFF|Xiaomi MiBand 6 Mi band 6 Smart Bracelet AMOLED Blood Oxygen Fitness Traker Heart Rate Waterproof multi language Smart Band|Smart Wristbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I own this one








12.99US $ 50% OFF|Women Smart Watch I11 Bluetooth Call Ip68 Waterproof Heart Rate Blood Pressure Men Smartwatch For Android Ios Pk S20 Sg2 Q16 K50 - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I own two tungsten and sapphire watches, and they are incredibly tough.








38.18US $ 61% OFF|New Watch Men Steel Luxury Top Brand Wrist 30m Waterproof - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> Not the best time, since the big sale is at the end of March, but this is just over your price range, and has a real Seiko NH36.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is a nice dress watch for the $$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Patrick_R said:


> Alternatively,
> I am just waiting on delivery of one of these, rave reviews from all over the world, so I thought I would give this a go, as I have never had a dive watch with this earlier Seiko cushion or the older larger full turtle case.
> This style may suit you better?
> Yes, it's double the price but I have been good lately so the wife said go ahead hahahaha
> ...


Ahh, I have one (actually, TWO, couldn’t decide on the colour, so bought both blue and black, planning to on-sell the Blue as I bonded with the black immediately), worth the money and has instantly become my holiday watch


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

StephenR said:


> Ahh, I have one (actually, TWO, couldn’t decide on the colour, so bought both blue and black, planning to on-sell the Blue as I bonded with the black immediately), worth the money and has instantly become my holiday watch


Well that s great to hear, I bought the black as well, but I have ordered a blur Lige, and a number of blue leather straps to dress it up with. Funny thing, these are my first quick release straps I have ever bought hahaha


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

StephenR said:


> Wow, that’s exactly what I’ve been looking for to replace the beat-up one of a similar style I’ve had on one of my Seiko’s… pressed clasp and end links obviously, but solid links? Could you please post a side profile pic? I’d be keen to see how much those male end links angle downwards… thanks!


Yeah, pressed clasp and end links with solid links for the rest. The male end links angle down a bit but they stick out a fair way, not really a concern on this watch but I don't think they'd be ideal for the average watch TBH. But at the price, probably worth a shot.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I also got a 20mm Jubilee style bracelet that I've put on my 39mm ET. This one was much easier to get on and fits nicely. Pretty late in the day here so please excuse the dim lighting.


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

*Dim lighting?
I wish I could get a great photo of a watch like that *


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Patrick_R said:


> *Dim lighting?
> I wish I could get a great photo of a watch like that *


Maybe the afternoon sunlight if better than the full brightness of the sun in middle of the day 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

True. 
Beautiful photo of a beautiful watch.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Review of the SN021 BE is out!


Great review!

Things I like about the SM over the Tisell:
Overall fit and finish - don't have both in hand, but suspect it may be a notch better, especially the bracelet
Bracelet with female end links - the Tisell wears a touch too big because of male endlinks
37 mm size vs 39 mm
Signed clasp

Things I like about the Tisell:
Miyota 9 series movement - the PT5000 needs a track record, read a few negatives about it
Explorer style numerals, I just love the look of them, more of a copy of the Rolex
Not blue AR coating
Large Crown - much larger, I like this
Glidelock style clasp (but unsigned, generic)
Tisell script as the logo instead of the SM block log
Price!!! I paid a touch over $200 US.

You'll laugh, but I won't upgrade because of...... the numeral style on the SM, just doesn't work for me


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> I also got a 20mm Jubilee style bracelet that I've put on my 39mm ET. This one was much easier to get on and fits nicely. Pretty late in the day here so please excuse the dim lighting.
> View attachment 16469867


Need to also post this photo here.









Watches and dogs







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## bibik (Jan 12, 2019)

First time AliExpress buyer here. I have set my budget at $200 or under and I am looking to buy a nicer watch. So, originals OK, as are homages of watches that are no longer made. Strangely, I am also fine with Seiko homages, because I hear they are often better than Seikos. I just want a watch that surprises and delights with its quality and won’t feel like a poor substitute for another watch I’d rather have.

I have my eye on these and I am open to other suggestions. Many thanks! 

AOUKE Men Automatic Watches, Luxury Watch For Men Fashion Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Sapphire Mirror Clock








169.92US $ 41% OFF|AOUKE Men Automatic Watches, Luxury Watch For Men Fashion Self Wind Mechanical Wristwatches Waterproof Sapphire Mirror Clock|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





MERKUR Mens Watches 38mm Men Top Luxury Brand Watch Hand Wind Mechanical Wristwatch C3 Luminous 50M Waterproof Leather Strap








145.96US $ 59% OFF|MERKUR Mens Watches 38mm Men Top Luxury Brand Watch Hand Wind Mechanical Wristwatch C3 Luminous 50M Waterproof Leather Strap|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Baltany Retro Bubbleback Homage Watch For Man Yellow Oil Lume Subsecond Hand 200M Waterproof Seagull Movement Automatic Watch








170.0US $ 50% OFF|Baltany Retro Bubbleback Homage Watch For Man Yellow Oil Lume Subsecond Hand 200m Waterproof Seagull Movement Automatic Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





BORMAN Mens Automatic Watches Luxury Watch Mechanical Wristwatch Waterproof Sapphire Crystal Relogio Masculino Week Date 24 Hour








152.81US $ 41% OFF|BORMAN Mens Automatic Watches Luxury Watch Mechanical Wristwatch Waterproof Sapphire Crystal Relogio Masculino Week Date 24 Hour|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





And, of course:

Original 62MAS Diver Men Watch 37mm Sapphire Glass Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Watches Luminous Date Ceramic Ring 200M water Pro








164.63US $ 54% OFF|SEESTERN 62MAS Diving Men Watch 37mm Sapphire Glass Nh35 Movement Automatic Mechanical Watches Luminous Date Ceramic Ring 200bar|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Vintage style Shanghai watches. I think an Addiesdive quartz (or Steeldive / Qiin watch) can squeeze in at ~40 during a sale. Cadisen & Pagani Design have some stuff close to 40. And whatever random stuff is out there with a steel case and a Japanese quartz would be decent.
> 
> what are you looking for?
> 
> There are gems, but generally at <$50 I’d recommend a Casio or something off eBay like a Citizen. $50-150 on AliExpress gets you arguably better value imo.


looking for a speedmaster/aquaterra styled watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

darude said:


> looking for a speedmaster/aquaterra styled watch.


Gee, that's very specific and two very different styles. Speedmaster homages Under $40 will have lousy chronograph, or multi-function movements. Most Aqua Terra homages are automatic, and cost more than $40. Phylida and Corgeut make both styles.

SKMEI formerly made the uber cheap, 9072


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

darude said:


> looking for a speedmaster/aquaterra styled watch.


The Corgeut speedy homage is fantastic value for money, especially in the sales. The cheapest reasonable Aqua Terra homage is probably going to be from Pagani Design or again from Corgeut.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> The Corgeut speedy homage is fantastic value for money, especially in the sales. The cheapest reasonable Aqua Terra homage is probably going to be from Pagani Design or again from Corgeut.


Phylida make a nice AT homage, I have it in green.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> Phylida make a nice AT homage, I have it in green.


He wants it in the 20-40 range. He didn’t say what currency. I think the Phylida is significantly more than that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Just received this via AliExpress. I picked it up when a decent sale came up and ended up paying around $280 for it. Came on a nice bracelet which I haven't sized yet, so I put it on this leather strap for now. Beautiful watch, I'm very pleased with it. The only issue was the long shipping time. I opted for the free shipping, which turned out to be a literal slow boat from China. Took a couple months to get it. Having said that, it's really a stunning watch.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

bibik said:


> First time AliExpress buyer here. I have set my budget at $200 or under and I am looking to buy a nicer watch. So, originals OK, as are homages of watches that are no longer made. Strangely, I am also fine with Seiko homages, because I hear they are often better than Seikos. I just want a watch that surprises and delights with its quality and won’t feel like a poor substitute for another watch I’d rather have.
> 
> I have my eye on these and I am open to other suggestions. Many thanks!
> 
> ...


I would go for either something with an ST19 or a San Martin.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Having fun with this today 






















hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16472655
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk











Mine says hello!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Proxima Scubamaster. Before they went to the wacky two-part case.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

What's the cheapest ok quality yellow-face watch I can get? For...political reasons.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

nyonya said:


> What's the cheapest ok quality yellow-face watch I can get? For...political reasons.


Steeldive SD1975 Tuna for $99.90 - There are tons of yellow dial watches on AliExpress. How much do you expect to pay, and what quality do you want?










There are also several Oyster homages now, with yellow, orange, and Tiffany blue dials. Under $30 for the Paulareis, but they are cheaply made.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> There are also several Oyster homages now, with yellow, orange, and Tiffany blue dials. Under $30 for the Paulareis, but they are cheaply made.
> View attachment 16473767


The Paulareis looks more like orange than yellow in person. I bought these in two colors. One was defective from the start and the other seems okay from a functional standpoint considering the price. No idea about long term durability.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Steeldive SD1975 Tuna for $99.90 - There are tons of yellow dial watches on AliExpress. How much do you expect to pay, and what quality do you want?
> View attachment 16473766
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recs - was hoping for as little as possible while still not a throwaway watch. A pity that many of the OP homages don't have a date.


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

nyonya said:


> What's the cheapest ok quality yellow-face watch I can get? For...political reasons.


Sometimes you can find this Timex Mk1 California aluminum watch on sale in the $50 range. Normally goes for around $90. It's looks like a bright almost day glow yellow in person. Hard to capture the color properly in photos. When I look at mine it appears that the crystal is yellow and the dial is probably white.




  








TimexMK1Calif_a_small.jpg




__
tcl


__
Aug 3, 2020




Timex Mk 1 California


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

How about this Escapement Time watch (comes in a decent quality and a VH31 quartz movement with 4 ticks per second)








(picture taken from AliExpress)

€ 87,78 | 【Escapement time】Quartz Watch 40mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand








68.98US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Watch 40mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> How about this Escapement Time watch (comes in a decent quality and a VH31 quartz movement with 4 ticks per second)
> View attachment 16474270
> 
> (picture taken from AliExpress)
> ...


Looks nice just need a date.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

This Benyar has a date, but I would assume, the case is only alloy no steel









€ 55,96 83%OFF | 2021 BENYAR New Luxury Men Mechanical Wristwatches 10Bar Waterproof Automatic Watch Stainless Steel Sports Diving Watch for Men








50.99US $ 83% OFF|2021 Benyar New Luxury Men Mechanical Wristwatches 10bar Waterproof Automatic Watch Stainless Steel Sports Diving Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This one. Less than a tenner. Quartz, no date and massive but quite nice actually. Strap made of sand paper though.



















4.99US $ 50% OFF|Simple Quartz Watch Men Luminous Hands Woven Canvas Belt Fluorescent Green Men's Watch Fashion Male Gift|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com






nyonya said:


> What's the cheapest ok quality yellow-face watch I can get? For...political reasons.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> This Benyar has a date, but I would assume, the case is only alloy no steel
> View attachment 16474278
> 
> 
> ...


According to the specs you're right.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16472655
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Nice photo.

I see that you started your last dive at 9 minutes past the hour….but you forgot to reset your bezel 😉


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Timbit said:


> Nice photo.
> 
> I see that you started your last dive at 9 minutes past the hour….but you forgot to reset your bezel 😉


That's because he's still diving.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

nyonya said:


> Looks nice just need a date.


Bliger is probably going to be your best option. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Faranbrygo (Jan 9, 2013)

What have you people done to me... I have eleven tabs open now...


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

My first Ali watch. I have some Seiko Monsters but figured I'd see what $175 gets.









I'm seriously impressed, even more so as it's running damn near perfect over the last 3 days. None of my gen 3 keep time that well.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Finally got my willard and i have to say i'm very, very happy with it.

Will post photos this weekend. Almost san martin quality apart from the bezel has a tiny amount of back play.

And people are right, its a very comfortable watch to wear.

Mine appears to be running about 10 seconds a day. How long does it usually take for a watch to settle down.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Finally got my willard and i have to say i'm very, very happy with it.
> 
> Will post photos this weekend. Almost san martin quality apart from the bezel has a tiny amount of back play.
> 
> ...


Usually, the quickest and easiest way to get an automatic to settle down is to "fully wind" it the 1st 2 or 3 times upon acquiring it. That has done the trick for me more than once.


----------



## evvyou (Feb 26, 2020)

I try avoid AliExpress watch


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

evvyou said:


> I try avoid AliExpress watch


Then what are you doing here?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

evvyou said:


> I try avoid AliExpress watch





johnmichael said:


> Then what are you doing here?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Faranbrygo said:


> What have you people done to me... I have eleven tabs open now...


Pfft. Is that all? Rookie.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

evvyou said:


> I try avoid AliExpress watch


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

🎉New Arrivals ‖ San Martin 37mm Explorer Men Automatic Mechanical Watches, Instant 20$ Off For First Week!! If any interest, please check more details from our store page and store staff.🥰
326.2US $ 30% OFF|San Martin 37mm Explorer Climbing Watch Men Automatic Mechanical Watches SW200 PT5000 Self Wind Wristwatch Sport Snowflake 10Bar| | - AliExpress
326.2US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Men Luxury Watch 36mm Snowflake Hands Explore Climbing Series Fashion Sport Watches PT5000 Automatic Mechanical 10Bar| | - AliExpress


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Tanker G1 said:


> My first Ali watch. I have some Seiko Monsters but figured I'd see what $175 gets.
> View attachment 16474961
> 
> 
> ...


Is the lume as bright as the Monster's?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

pablo37 said:


> Is the lume as bright as the Monster's?


No but it's close.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> No but it's close.


I am a Monster fan too and have both gen. ii and gen. iii which I like very much and yes, those $175 clones have caught my attention too. I really like the looks of the Seestern as well as the Heimdallr but I have yet to experience a Seestern personally however I have w/Heimdallr but not their Monster. From my experience, the Heimdallr lume is every bit as good as Seiko's. As an apparent Monster afficionato you might want to consider taking one for the team and purchase a Heimdallr Monster then do a direct comparison between Seestern and Heimdallr. I'd be keen to get your/someone's evaluation in a head to head comparison. Now, that would indeed be interesting.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

A comparison between my Seiko and my Heimdallr. Lume is about equal on both. Finishing is about equal as well.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

I have a blue gen 2 and an Orange gen 3 Seiko, and I have a red and yellow Heimdallr. The lume is about equal on all of them however the case and bracelet are slightly better finished, and the bezel aligns better on the seiko. 











I will add that the lumed bezel on the Heimdallr really boosts them even more. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I could not sleep anymore


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Seestern Monster lume is blue and oddly includes a lumed date wheel. The green Seiko lume on my gen 3 Monsters wins in initial brightness and duration, but that's not to say the blue lume isn't good. I actually prefer the look of blue lume despite knowing it doesn't have the strength of Seiko green. Not putting blue lume on the frost monster is a crime by both Seiko and Heimdallr.













johnmichael said:


> As an apparent Monster afficionato you might want to consider taking one for the team and purchase a Heimdallr Monster


Done. Just ordered this one. Hopefully it's here by Christmas.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Daytime lume on the Heimdallr


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

johnmichael said:


> Usually, the quickest and easiest way to get an automatic to settle down is to "fully wind" it the 1st 2 or 3 times upon acquiring it. That has done the trick for me more than once.


At the moment, its gaining 1 second an hour, which is not acceptable to me. This compared to my San Martin which only gains about 5 seconds a day.

it needs regulating for sure.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Shanghai said:


> At the moment, its gaining 1 second an hour, which is not acceptable to me. This compared to my San Martin which only gains about 5 seconds a day.
> 
> it needs regulating for sure.


The NH35 is specced to run within -20/+40 seconds per day, gaining a second an hour is completely normal performance from one.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 1652 casual analog-digital watch review*


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> The NH35 is specced to run within -20/+40 seconds per day, gaining a second an hour is completely normal performance from one.


Yep. I put on a Steeldive Willard this morning and it's losing about a sec/hr as well. Not an issue for me.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

My Seestern Doxa homage arrived today but I am displeased by the clasp, is there a recommended replacement? Normally I'd buy the usual cheapo standard option on AE but in this case the beads of rice attach directly to the clasp instead of a full width flat end.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Yep. I put on a Steeldive Willard this morning and it's losing about a sec/hr as well. Not an issue for me.


Do you think that its because Heimdallr don't regulate their watches, unlike proxima or san martin. I have the 3 AE watches and this is by far the worst. 

how hard is it to regulate a NH35?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Do you think that its because Heimdallr don't regulate their watches, unlike proxima or san martin. I have the 3 AE watches and this is by far the worst.
> 
> how hard is it to regulate a NH35?


Sorry, I don't have enough experience with these brands to be able to make an informed response.
I've never tried to regulate any watch let alone the NH35. I've luckily really never had to have one regulated. 
If you're interested in trying it out yourself YT has some tutorials on this: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=seiko+nh35+regulation


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> At the moment, its gaining 1 second an hour, which is not acceptable to me. This compared to my San Martin which only gains about 5 seconds a day.
> 
> it needs regulating for sure.





Watchout63 said:


> Sorry, I don't have enough experience with these brands to be able to make an informed response.
> I've never tried to regulate any watch let alone the NH35. I've luckily really never had to have one regulated.
> If you're interested in trying it out yourself YT has some tutorials on this: https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=seiko+nh35+regulation


My Heimdallr Kanagawa went from -13.5spd before regulation by watchmaker to +7spd after.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> Do you think that its because Heimdallr don't regulate their watches, unlike proxima or san martin. I have the 3 AE watches and this is by far the worst.
> 
> how hard is it to regulate a NH35?


It’s not hard, but if I were you I’d give it a while, play the long game… I learned my lesson when I had a new Seiko movement which was fast (+15-20spd), I regulated it down to around +2, but then over the coming month it slowly slowed down until it was around -30spd… so now if I have a new movement, I wear the watch regularly for a while (month or two), track the timekeeping and watch it slowly settle, THEN jump in to regulating it… then be prepared to do it again as the seasons change


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

StephenR said:


> It’s not hard, but if I were you I’d give it a while, pay the long game… I learned my lesson when I had a new Seiko movement which was fast (+15-20spd), I regulated it down to around +2, but then over the coming month it slowly slowed down until it was around -30spd… so now if I have a new movement, I wear the watch regularly for a while (month or two), track the timekeeping and watch it slowly settle, THEN jump in to regulating it… then be prepared to do it again as the seasons change


Great advice.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> Do you think that its because Heimdallr don't regulate their watches, unlike proxima or san martin. I have the 3 AE watches and this is by far the worst.
> 
> how hard is it to regulate a NH35?


It’s pretty easy to do, but a time grapher for real time feedback helps.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> *Skmei 1652 casual analog-digital watch review*


I like it. I'm always partial to quartz AND digital displays. 

Do you have one? if so, any comments on quality?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> The NH35 is specced to run within -20/+40 seconds per day, gaining a second an hour is completely normal performance from one.


No. The nh35 actually should run well within 10 seconds a day, most within 5. A second an hour is very bad.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> At the moment, its gaining 1 second an hour, which is not acceptable to me. This compared to my San Martin which only gains about 5 seconds a day.
> 
> it needs regulating for sure.


May need de-magnetizing.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> It’s pretty easy to do, but a time grapher for real time feedback helps.


Amen to that...best 120$ I ever spent. Last watch I regulated was SO INSANELY sensitive, any light touch of the lever would send it miles in the other direction.
As someone who tried to use a mic and an app (MANY apps actually...) I can tell you that I would have taken a hammer to it


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

rlachcik said:


> No. The nh35 actually should run well within 10 seconds a day, most within 5. A second an hour is very bad.


No it's not. Many NH35 do run within 10 seconds or better, but the movement is manufactured to have an accuracy specification of -20/+40 as VF1Valkarie correctly pointed out. A second fast per hour is within the NH35 accuracy specifications.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

StephenR said:


> It’s not hard, but if I were you I’d give it a while, pay the long game… I learned my lesson when I had a new Seiko movement which was fast (+15-20spd), I regulated it down to around +2, but then over the coming month it slowly slowed down until it was around -30spd… so now if I have a new movement, I wear the watch regularly for a while (month or two), track the timekeeping and watch it slowly settle, THEN jump in to regulating it… then be prepared to do it again as the seasons change


I've only had the watch 2 days so i'm going to give it a month and see what happens.

Good advice.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

rlachcik said:


> May need de-magnetizing.


Can i do that at home without pulling it apart?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> I've only had the watch 2 days so i'm going to give it a month and see what happens.
> 
> Good advice.


There are tracking apps out there, but the best I’ve found is a spreadsheet I set up in Google Sheets. I just have to put in how many seconds fast or slow it is, check once in the morning and once at night. I’ve got formulae set up to do the math for you, ie, how much time was lost, separated for day and night, so you can see how each resting position affects the watch, as well as how it responds to your daily activities, eg, I’ve found one of my watches runs faster if I’ve had a more sedentary day, but slower if I’ve been active. Then, all that is represented in a graph which shows you day and night trends, along with a total average.

I’d be happy to share this if any of you other nerds are interested


----------



## grenert (Dec 9, 2016)

Ipse said:


> Amen to that...best 120$ I ever spent. Last watch I regulated was SO INSANELY sensitive, any light touch of the lever would send it miles in the other direction.
> As someone who tried to use a mic and an app (MANY apps actually...) I can tell you that I would have taken a hammer to it


Even _with_ a timegrapher, I found the NH35 regulation lever so sensitive that I almost took a hammer to it anyway! It paid off in the end, however, with <10 sec/d over the course of wearing and sleeping. But I would never, ever try it without a timegrapher, just for sanity's sake.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> No. The nh35 actually should run well within 10 seconds a day, most within 5. A second an hour is very bad.


Those are the PUBLISHED specifications. As discussed, the movement will probably settle down after a short break-in period. The published accuracy and power reserve specifications are often exceeded in real world testing. Orient calibers are often running at COSC accuracy, despite their published specs. NH35A movements are similarly rated for only 41+ hours power reserve, but most will manage ~48 hours PR when new. This is why many watch brands will claim the Hangzhou 7 Series is good for an 80 hour PR, when the published spec is only 72 hours.


https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH35_SS.pdf


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> Can i do that at home without pulling it apart?


Yes, you demagnetize the whole watch, and it doesn't require disassembly. After all, if it became magnetized, it did so as a complete watch. An easy way to tell if your watch is actually magnetized, is to place it near a compass, and see if the compass needle swings to point at the watch.








2.48US $ 29% OFF|Watch Demagnetizer Watch Repair Screwdriver Tweezers Electrical Professional Demagnetize Tool For Watchmaker Eu Plug - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Shanghai said:


> At the moment, its gaining 1 second an hour, which is not acceptable to me. This compared to my San Martin which only gains about 5 seconds a day.
> 
> it needs regulating for sure.


If you have a compass, try putting the watch next to the compass and see if the needle moves. If you don't have a compass but have an iphone, try ‎LEPSI - Watch MAGNETISM


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Those are the PUBLISHED specifications.


Exactly.
Even the higher end 6R35 has a wide variance of accuracy in theory. Seiko claims the accuracy of the caliber 6R35 has a rating of -15/+25 seconds per day in normal temperature conditions (between 5 – 35 degrees C).
I have the Sumo v3 with this movement, and it started off at the +30 seconds a day range. Had it regulated and now it is +2, which it should have been to begin with.
The accuracy claims by Seiko are, I believe, grossly inflated to belay expectations of new watch buyers if they get a dud. But anything in the range of a second an hour, as stated, is a dud, and at the very least needs de-magnetization or regulation, if not an outright repair.
Just look at Seiko's crazy takes on how mis-aligned bezels are just great to get an idea of how Seiko cuts corners and doesn't want to deal with qc issues.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

percysmith said:


> If you have a compass, try putting the watch next to the compass and see if the needle moves. If you don't have a compass but have an iphone, try ‎LEPSI - Watch MAGNETISM


okay, i have a compass and three of my watches moved the needle slightly. my Phobois didn't seem to move the needle at all.

So how do i demagnetize them?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

StephenR said:


> There are tracking apps out there, but the best I’ve found is a spreadsheet I set up in Google Sheets. I just have to put in how many seconds fast or slow it is, check once in the morning and once at night. I’ve got formulae set up to do the math for you, ie, how much time was lost, separated for day and night, so you can see how each resting position affects the watch, as well as how it responds to your daily activities, eg, I’ve found one of my watches runs faster if I’ve had a more sedentary day, but slower if I’ve been active. Then, all that is represented in a graph which shows you day and night trends, along with a total average.
> 
> I’d be happy to share this if any of you other nerds are interested


Mine has now settled to about 13 seconds but there is still a few hours to go before the 24 hours is up. Its a lot better than when i got it. I'm still 100% happy.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

percysmith said:


> If you have a compass, try putting the watch next to the compass and see if the needle moves. If you don't have a compass but have an iphone, try ‎LEPSI - Watch MAGNETISM


I got the app you recommended and tried it out. Pretty cool, thanks. I set it up and have some strong magnets, wow if I get within a foot of the sensor spot I set up on the iphone it starts going off.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Tanker G1 said:


> Seestern Monster lume is blue and oddly includes a lumed date wheel. The green Seiko lume on my gen 3 Monsters wins in initial brightness and duration, but that's not to say the blue lume isn't good. I actually prefer the look of blue lume despite knowing it doesn't have the strength of Seiko green. Not putting blue lume on the frost monster is a crime by both Seiko and Heimdallr.
> 
> View attachment 16476934
> 
> ...


Wow, you are a team player to the HIGHEST DEGREE! I am not sure I have ever seen the yellow faced Heimdallr before. At any rate, I can hardly wait to see pix and get your thoughts on the Heimdallr itself as well as how it compares to the Seestern. Like you, I really like the blue lume in general as well as the lumed day/date! My Heimdallr 300M/SharkMaster also has blue lume that is extremely bright----Seiko bright and I bet your new Monster will too. And agreed, the blue loom would look outstanding on the Frost Monster! Thanks Tanker G1!!!!!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Those are the PUBLISHED specifications. As discussed, the movement will probably settle down after a short break-in period. The published accuracy and power reserve specifications are often exceeded in real world testing. Orient calibers are often running at COSC accuracy, despite their published specs. NH35A movements are similarly rated for only 41+ hours power reserve, but most will manage ~48 hours PR when new. This is why many watch brands will claim the Hangzhou 7 Series is good for an 80 hour PR, when the published spec is only 72 hours.
> 
> 
> https://www.timemodule.com/upload/PDF/NH35_SS.pdf
> ...


Agreed w/the Orient calibers. I've always been surprised by their accuracy as well as their power reserve! They generally far exceed their specs-- that has been my experience but perhaps I should qualify that since my experience has been w/OrientStar's


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> okay, i have a compass and three of my watches moved the needle slightly. my Phobois didn't seem to move the needle at all.
> 
> So how do i demagnetize them?


With a simple little demagnitizer from AliX, ebay, or amazon. They generally cost under $10. Nothing to dismantle---a genuinely simple process but first buy a demagnitizer.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

So just to f/u on an earlier post of mine, my SD Willard was -19s this morning after about 24hrs. I reset the watch this morning at 7am and after 90 min. I'm at -1s.
Not the best but it's ok for me. I may give regulation a shot some day when I'm bored...


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I splurged on ali x last night as I was looking at watch stuff. 

Picked up a pvd Daytona along with a fitted rubber strap and pvd clasp. As someone on Reddit said, Darth Vader's chrono. 



















Also picked up Pagani AP Chrono after watching turd bagels review. 










Will see how they are in the metal.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

rlachcik said:


> Exactly.
> Even the higher end 6R35 has a wide variance of accuracy in theory. Seiko claims the accuracy of the caliber 6R35 has a rating of -15/+25 seconds per day in normal temperature conditions (between 5 – 35 degrees C).
> I have the Sumo v3 with this movement, and it started off at the +30 seconds a day range. Had it regulated and now it is +2, which it should have been to begin with.
> The accuracy claims by Seiko are, I believe, grossly inflated to belay expectations of new watch buyers if they get a dud. But anything in the range of a second an hour, as stated, is a dud, and at the very least needs de-magnetization or regulation, if not an outright repair.
> Just look at Seiko's crazy takes on how mis-aligned bezels are just great to get an idea of how Seiko cuts corners and doesn't want to deal with qc issues.


It isn't a dud though, it's running well within specifications. If you assume a bell curve distribution of accuracy in that range 68% of movements will be between 0 and +20 spd, 28% will be -10-0 and +20-30, and only 4% will be worse than that.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> It isn't a dud though, it's running well within specifications. If you assume a bell curve distribution of accuracy in that range 68% of movements will be between 0 and +20 spd, 28% will be -10-0 and +20-30, and only 4% will be worse than that.


Of course, without real world samples and data points, we can only speculate on the distribution, and how many standard deviations Seiko's specifications include. I would assume that they are using three standard deviations, allowing only 0.27% of movements to be so inaccurate, as to deem them defective. A two standard deviation range, as assumed by your 4% outside the range figure, would allow too many RMA claims.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> Agreed w/the Orient calibers. I've always been surprised by their accuracy as well as their power reserve! They generally far exceed their specs-- that has been my experience but perhaps I should qualify that since my experience has been w/OrientStar's


Can attest: just got an Orient Star last week, and it's running within a couple of seconds a day. 

I have one NH/4R movement that's 30s slow a day, will try and regulate it at some point in the future. Gonna order a timegrapher too, not sure if I should right now or wait till the end of Match sale. Anybody know if they discount those?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Can attest: just got an Orient Star last week, and it's running within a couple of seconds a day.
> 
> I have one NH/4R movement that's 30s slow a day, will try and regulate it at some point in the future. Gonna order a timegrapher too, not sure if I should right now or wait till the end of Match sale. Anybody know if they discount those?


If you shop for one of these from AliExpress, pay very close attention to the shipping cost. Some sellers advertise a very good price but charge outrageous shipping.

I purchased mine in late 2020 from Amazon Warehouse for $103. It was a return, and the box was pretty banged up, but the machine works fine. 

Even if I had to purchase one new, I would have purchased from Amazon. There were just too many variables ordering from AliExpress (especially at the time) as to when or even if I would receive my order. 

If you put the item on your Amazon wish list, you can track price fluctuations and buy whenever the algorithm tells the price to dip. You should also put both the 1000 and the 1900 on your list. Occasionally, the price of the 1900 will drop low enough to be price competitive with the 1000.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> You don't have a movement that ticks all the boxes as nicely. The PT5000 comes close, but maybe the watch manufacturers can see for themselves the shortcomings of HKPT output Mini-Review: Escapement Time "Restoring Ancient... . More if they scale.


I was looking at Horologique's review on Ironwatch RX8004 and he mentioned he has experienced date change problems with his PT5000s.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

percysmith said:


> I think with movement choice to a moderately-movement conscious crowd the best strategy is to please everybody.
> 
> It's a bit like Cathay Pacific's economy seat changes in the 2010s. They started off with a stock-standard, padded economy seat with no TV.
> First CX put in a seat with TV but no actual recline, only the cushions incline if the passenger wanted to sleep. It won praise from half the frequent flyer travelling crowd for preventing passengers in front of them from reclining into their space, but drew equal if not larger criticism from other passengers like me who didn't receive adequate lumbar support in the inclined-sleep mode.
> ...


The PT5000 gets a lot of hype, because of that public relations STUNT, of having a specially modified PT5000 get chronometer certified in Glashütte, Germany. The Sea-Gull ST2130 matches or exceeds the quality and accuracy of the PT5000. By most accounts, Sea-Gull has a cleaner factory, and the PT5000 is not produced in as sterile an environment. The ST21 was good enough to form the basis for the STP1-11, and Sea-Gull sells ebauche calibers that are turned into other "Swiss movements".

If size weren't an issue, the Hangzhou 7 Series would seem to be the perfect Chinese alternative. It feature a 28,800 beat rate, and offers a 72 hour published PR (~80 hrs IRL). Unfortunately, the 7 Series has a 33mm diameter. All the ETA 2824-style calibers, and Miyota 8 Series derived movements, clock in at only 25.6mm across, with Seiko and Orient/Epson movements being a bit larger at 27.4mm. The Miyota 9015 needs custom cases due to its larger, 30.5mm size, which is somewhat offset by its reduced 3.9mm height.

The Miyota 8315 looks promising, once the new wears off, and pricing gets realistic. Their current pricing puts the 8315 in competition with the 9015 and PT5000. The 8315 is a hacking and decorated evolution of the 8215, like the 821A, but has a special mainspring that raises its power reserve to 60 hours or more. It still has the rotor noise of the 8215, its 5.67mm height, and a 21,600 beat rate, makes it less competitive against other premium movements.

Overall, I'm pretty happy with my NH35/NH36 powered watches. The movement has a hard to beat, overall value.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)




----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

percysmith said:


> I was looking at Horologique's review on Ironwatch RX8004 and he mentioned he has experienced date change problems with his PT5000s.


Looks like a nice piece.
I do like the smaller proportioned dots on the dial.
But at $315, I have to wonder how it compares to the TISELL 'vintage' with the flawless workhorse MIYOTA 9015 that sells for $250, shipped, and has all the same virtues, minus the top hat. 

Maybe the top hat crystal justifies the $ difference for some?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Regarding the accuracy of all my watches. All are NH35. Last night i set them all at the correct time to see which is the most accurate.

I have put them in order of best to worst. The Proxima is phenomenal at 1 second a day. It was well regulated by Proxima before they sent it out and it shows. 

You can see the difference in time.

Its a bit crazy but i don't wear the MM300 at all now due to it weight, but it is my second favorite watch. My new willard is very comfortable and i like the design a lot but accuracy wise, its the worst. It might settle down in a few days of wearing it, hopefully.

I have gone off the Phoibos and last year i took it to Spain on holiday and wore it a lot swimming. Now the bezel is a lot stiffer. I might sell it.

Quality wise i would rate the San Martin and Proxima as the best. There is play in the bezel of the TF.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Regarding the accuracy of all my watches. All are NH35. Last night i set them all at the correct time to see which is the most accurate.
> 
> I have put them in order of best to worst. The Proxima is phenomenal at 1 second a day. It was well regulated by Proxima before they sent it out and it shows.
> 
> ...


Interesting test. I found out over the past few days that my SteelDive Willard is around -19s/day and I jsut slapped on a SteelDive Tuna that I will be checking out today. I have a Proxima MM300 that just came a few weeks ago that is just gorgeous, couldn't take it off, will need to check that out as well. 
thanks for posting


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Interesting test. I found out over the past few days that my SteelDive Willard is around -19s/day and I jsut slapped on a SteelDive Tuna that I will be checking out today. I have a Proxima MM300 that just came a few weeks ago that is just gorgeous, couldn't take it off, will need to check that out as well.
> thanks for posting


Proxima used to regulate every watch before they sent it out. Not sure if they still do it, but my one is damn accurate. Nowhere near a good quartz level, but amazing for a mechanical watch.

They do a nice willard now as well.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

I have two Proxima's. One is spot on the other is "okay". So it's still a matter of luck I guess. 

Do really like the quality though and if it wasn't for the inflated prices would have had more already.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I bought my MM300 for 136 pounds. To me that's very cheap compared to San Martin. My Proxima is about the same quality as San Martin as well. Also, the Proxima is made from one piece of steel unlike the other homages. Its more true to the original seiko.

I don't wear it much because of the weight, that is the only problem, but it looks great.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ,
can you please help me understand : how much is the weight ? Too much versus what ? Thanks


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Interesting test. I found out over the past few days that my SteelDive Willard is around -19s/day and I jsut slapped on a SteelDive Tuna that I will be checking out today. I have a Proxima MM300 that just came a few weeks ago that is just gorgeous, couldn't take it off, will need to check that out as well.
> thanks for posting


Steel Dive Tuna is -13s/day.

edit: Slapped the Proxima MM300 on this morning for comparison of NH35's.


----------



## fnclipper (Nov 11, 2020)

Mispost


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not to be "that guy", but WUS Forum Rule 7 forbids off topic posts of a political nature. Fair Warning.

I've been slapped down for much less in another sub-forum.


> *Forum Rules and Guidelines
> 
> 7.* Please limit off-topic posts, and mark them clearly as such ("OT" in the subject line, and/or the OT or coffee cup icon). *Please do not initiate or participate in political or religious debates. *Also, consider whether WatchUseek's Public Forum or The Café might be a more appropriate place for your post.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Not to be "that guy", but WUS Forum Rule 7 forbids off topic posts of a political nature. Fair Warning.
> 
> I've been slapped down for much less in another sub-forum.


Lol just grab some popcorn and enjoy!


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> Not to be "that guy", but WUS Forum Rule 7 forbids off topic posts of a political nature. Fair Warning.
> 
> I've been slapped down for much less in another sub-forum.


I have seen passed posts on this forum on the environmental impact of consumerism. 

How are they any different and why weren't they banned?

Also, we were just discussing where to buy watches? Nothing political about it at all.


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

sopapillas said:


> Lol just grab some popcorn and enjoy!


Nope, not gonna' happen.

If you can't keep politics off WatchUSeek we'll start handing out red cards, no pun intended.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Steel Dive Tuna is -13s/day.
> 
> edit: Slapped the Proxima MM300 on this morning for comparison of NH35's.


Update: I can tell the Proxima is regulated coming from them. I'm at 6hrs in now and it's dead nuts on point.

edit: 10.5 hrs. in, still on point.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

brandon\ said:


>


hello,
which one is it ?
Do you like its look ? Have you got similar ones and how does it compare to them ?
I have a similar looking one and does not find it convenient in every day life, maybe because it takes some time to be used to it.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> hello,
> which one is it ?
> Do you like its look ? Have you got similar ones and how does it compare to them ?
> I have a similar looking one and does not find it convenient in every day life, maybe because it takes some time to be used to it.


Good questions, I think I would struggle with legibility with that one, there is a lot of printing and the hands are quite slim and short. None of that is a bad thing, I just know that this combination would take some brain-power for me to read the time, as opposed to a ‘quick glance’ watch… which is a shame, because I do love the flieger style, but I also know myself well enough to know I’d get frustrated by it!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Update: I can tell the Proxima is regulated coming from them. I'm at 6hrs in now and it's dead nuts on point.
> 
> edit: 10.5 hrs. in, still on point.


*Update Summary NH35 movements:*
Steel Dive Willard: -19s/day
Steel Dive Tuna: - 13s/day
Proxima MM300: -1s/day

As expected by many, Proxima must do an excellent job of regulating their watches before shipment. I'm very impressed.


----------



## Faranbrygo (Jan 9, 2013)

I am seeing a LIGE that looks like it has a seagull movement -- am I wrong? Is this a bad idea to get?









I am also now wanting two Naviforce watches, because reasons.
Send help.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

manchette said:


> hello,
> which one is it ?
> Do you like its look ? Have you got similar ones and how does it compare to them ?
> I have a similar looking one and does not find it convenient in every day life, maybe because it takes some time to be used to it.





StephenR said:


> Good questions, I think I would struggle with legibility with that one, there is a lot of printing and the hands are quite slim and short. None of that is a bad thing, I just know that this combination would take some brain-power for me to read the time, as opposed to a ‘quick glance’ watch… which is a shame, because I do love the flieger style, but I also know myself well enough to know I’d get frustrated by it!


Hello -

It's this watch: 62.29US $ 50% OFF|Army Men's Watches Quartz Watch Pilot Vh31 Mechanical Second Sweeping Strong Luminous Waterproof Three Pin Watch WithoutCalendar|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress.

EDIT: This one looks like the same watch, just a few dollars less: 56.89US $ 50% OFF|Men's Quartz Watch Outdoor Waterproof Army Watch from Vh31 Movement Strong Luminous Large Dial Men Army Style Watch|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress.

I don't have anything similar to this. In fact, it's my first AliEx watch. But, that's what drew me to this B-Type pilot - I don't have one and didn't really feel like shelling out more than a hundred bucks or so for one. It's very nice for the price. I'm not surprised considering how popular AliEx watch brands have become. To address the legibility, yeah, it's not very easy to just glance at. It's a busy dial and the hands kind of blend in. It's not just this watch, that's just the nature of B-Type pilot watches. The hands are plenty long, they are just outlined in black and lack contrast against the dial..

But here are some random thoughts:

- Specs: ~$75 u.s.d. Seiko VH31 quartz movement - hybrid mecaquartz - 4 beats/second. 44mm x 52mm x 12.5mm, 22mm lug width, 7.5mm onion crown. All stainless steel. Completely sterile - front, back, dial, everything is unmarked and plain. 100m water resistance. Screw-down crown and caseback. Double-domed sapphire crystal with blue anti-reflective coating - a mineral crystal is available for about $10 less. Everything is lumed except the second hand. It comes with a nato and pilot style leather strap - I have no idea if it's real, I didn't take it out of its little bag, it went straight into my strap box and put the watch on a Maratac Zulu.

- The finishing is great for the price. It's just as good as any $200, $300, $400 watch I've handled. There's a mix of brushing and polishing. No complaints here. That's more than I can say for a certain forum darling that's like $600+.

- The crown screws down plenty smooth, there's no grittiness. I didn't have to bust out the floss. Again, more than I can say for some much more expensive watches I've owned.

- The double-dome sapphire crystal is absolutely gorgeous. It's on par with what you'd get for a Seiko mod from Crystal Times, Namoki, etc. The $10 premium over the mineral crystal is absolutely worth it.

- The 4 bps VH31 movement is cool. It's worth it to just have one in your collection. You get all of the convenience of quartz - grab and go, accuracy, more rugged - but you don't have to deal with it missing the indexes like a traditional 1 bps quartz. It's not a Bulova Precisionist UHF that could fool you into thinking it's a mechanical, but it's cool for the price.

Downsides

- The lume is pretty bright with a charge, but fades pretty quick. It lasts through the night when the room is dark enough and your eyes are adjusted, but don't expect to be wowed.

- The lume on the minute hand is a little thin in the middle and creates a darker/dimmer spot.

- The dial is canted counter-clockwise just a touch. I might attempt to correct this myself at some point if I care enough. But we put up with misalignment from Seiko for $250+, so I think I can deal with it from a $75 AliEx special. Of course, this misalignment issue and the thin lume on the minute hand may just be mine and you'd get luckier in regards to QA. Whatever it is, it's certainly not worth the hassle of sending it back to China.

Overall, it's a nice, solid watch. It's accurate to the style - larger size, dial, hands. If you want a pilot watch but smaller, there are tons of options from San Martin, Steel Dive, etc... I specifically wanted 44mm, so that's why I went this route. Steel Dive has a massive 46mm Zenith homage - that just seemed a little too big. So despite the flaws, this was well worth it for $75. I'm thinking of getting another one to do some modding.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Great ! It seems an interesting choice, and also that you are now used to it, thanks for unfolding your views. I guess you'll have fun modding the 2d one.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

I checked all of my watches with NH5's again for accuracy. 

My Proxima MM300 is shocking me how accurate it is. I'm looking at a second or less a day.

It could be the thickness of the case that has shielded it from magnetism or perhaps it just the movement i don't really know. But by comparison my San Martin is now 2 minutes fast.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Watchout63 said:


> *Update Summary NH35 movements:*
> Steel Dive Willard: -19s/day
> Steel Dive Tuna: - 13s/day
> Proxima MM300: -1s/day
> ...


My Steel Dive has settled to -2spd. Luck of the draw?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

StephenR said:


> My Steel Dive has settled to -2spd. Luck of the draw?


Maybe so, that's great.
I have a Maranez Samui and a Tactical Frog 300 homage I'll need to check out as well with NH35's for comparison.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

percysmith said:


> If you have a compass, try putting the watch next to the compass and see if the needle moves. If you don't have a compass but have an iphone, try ‎LEPSI - Watch MAGNETISM


I downloaded this app out of interest, according to it ALL of my watches are magnetised, except my old Goldfeather!


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

StephenR said:


> I downloaded this app out of interest, according to it ALL of my watches are magnetised, except my old Goldfeather!


Lol, all of mine are magnetized as well. I actually tried demagnetizing, and according to the app, it worked for a few and no change for the others. Performance remained the same across the board.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

StephenR said:


> My Steel Dive has settled to -2spd. Luck of the draw?


Undoubtedly!!!


----------



## Obik (Sep 27, 2015)

Faranbrygo said:


> I am seeing a LIGE that looks like it has a seagull movement -- am I wrong? Is this a bad idea to get?
> View attachment 16484922
> 
> 
> ...


It is not a seagull movement, so yes it is a bad idea (unless it is extremely cheap).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I found an interesting, deep dive into the ownership of the *Guangzhou Pagani Watch Co. Ltd.*









Pagani Design - Tutto quello che avreste voluto sapere e non avete mai avuto la costanza maniacale di cercare…[Ricerca]


…Perché non siete abbastanza malati per farlo. ..AVVERTENZA: non sono un esperto in Economia e Commercio e non leggo né parlo la lingua cinese, per la




watch.forumfree.it





In summary:
*Guangzhou Pagani Watch Co. Ltd. *owns various trademarks for Pagani, Pagani Designs, Pagrne, Benyar, Bersigar, etc.

Shareholders:

Ye Yingxi: executive director and president (50% owner)
Ye Yingbin: supervisor (50% owner)
*GENERAL INFORMATION AND ADDRESSES*

Registered office: Shop nr. 416, 2nd Floor, Haiying Watch and Clock City, nr. 3 North Street, Zhanxi Road, Yuexiu District, Guangzhou
Production site: Pudou Village, Number 33 Xiazhaiwai in Zhanlong Town (Zhanlongzhen), Puning City district, Guangdong
Telephone: 13660815492
Company e-mail: [email protected]

*WEBSITES*

www.ipagani.com (Site online since 2013, last registration on 12/30/2018, expiring on 12/30/2020)
www.paganiwatch.online(Site registered on 03/02/2017, expiring on 03/02/2021)
www.paganiwatch.com (Existing since January 2014 and still registered on 03/03/2018, expiring on 03/03/2021) Currently on sale
www.paganidesignwatch.com (Site registered on 03/03/2019, expired on 03/03/2020, but still accessible)
www.pagani.design (Site registered on 07/01/2020, expiring on 07/01/2021)


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, Spring Bars, has anyone had any luck with good quality bars on Ali?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I found the Pagani information above, because I was researching Lacz Denton. Lacz Denton is owned by Peng Deng, from Furnace Village Dawu 13 Lashi Town,Xiangdong District Pingxiang City CHINA 337000. Peng Deng also owns HaiQin Watches. I believe Pagani's OEM factory is producing both Lacz Denton and HaiQin brand watches.

HaiQin makes an automatic, 38mm Datejust homage for only $32 (w/store coupon). While they list the movement as a Miyota 8205, it looks more like a DG2813 or Beijing SB11.








32.99US $ |Haiqin Vip Link For Drop Shipping 2020 Automatic Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Men Watch Waterproof Mechanical Wristwatch Male - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













At $16.99, they also seem to have the cheapest, sapphire crystal watch on AliExpress, but at this price I might suspect it's merely sapphire coated? The listing claims an alloy case, but the review pics make it look like it's actually stainless steel.








16.99US $ 48% OFF|2019 New Haiqin Men's Watches Quartz Mesh Belt Wrist Watches Men Top Brand Luxury Watch Mens Sport Waterproof Clock Reloj Hombre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*HaiQin 8219 *- DG5833 GMT only $35.79 - 316L stainless, 41mm case, Hardlex, 100m WR - Buy the movement, get the watch for FREE.
(Some listings say "alloy case", but not in the Pagani or Lacz Denton listings.)








229.95US $ |HAIQIN DESIGN GMT men automatic watches fashion luxury brand men mechanical wristwatches multi time zone sports men watch 2022|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Faranbrygo said:


> I am seeing a LIGE that looks like it has a seagull movement -- am I wrong? Is this a bad idea to get?
> View attachment 16484922
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that watch has a *Shanghai Jing He JH3006* (AKA - JHL06 or LB06) movement.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Maybe so, that's great.
> I have a Maranez Samui and a Tactical Frog 300 homage I'll need to check out as well with NH35's for comparison.


6 hrs in on the Maranez and as I expected, it's regulated nicely at -1s. Well see tomorrow morning where we end up.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

This has got t be a new release, from San Martin correct?









350.66US $ 15% OFF|San Martin Men Dive Watch Mop Dial Pt5000 Automatic Mechanical Watches Stainless Steel Sapphire Glass Waterproof 500m Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Shanghai said:


> This has got t be a new release, from San Martin correct?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good on them for trying original designs but that's hideous. 45mm case with 52mm lug to lug isn't exactly going to wear comfortably for most folks either.


----------



## Timbit (Aug 25, 2020)

I suppose beauty is in the eye of the beholder because I don’t think it’s ugly at all. I kind of like it. But it’s way too big for me. Too pricey too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Alibaba has a *free EXPRESS shipping* promotion available through many of its stores.


> *MARCH EXPO * March1-31PT
> *Shipping discount*
> Orders with total product-only costs over US $30 are eligible for a shipping discount of up to US $20. Limited to one order per buyer.
> *PayPal discount*
> Check out with PayPal for US $5 off every US $200 spent. Discount capped at US $25 with limited availability. Limited to one order per buyer.


Bliger sterile 36mm, Tiffany Blue Explorer homage - sapphire, 904L stainless, *only 3ATM WR*


Mingzhu 2813Miyota 8215TMI NH35APT5000*$72**$82**$88**$110*






36mm Fashion Sapphire Class Bracelet Japan Nh35 Miyota Pt5000 Movement Luminous Hand Men Automatic Wrist Watches - Buy Quartz Watches Digital Watches Watch Mechanical Watches Little Girl Watch Singapore Movt Watches Moment Watch Watch Projector,Wristwatches Creative Men Quartz Wristwatche Men Wristwatches 2019 Silicone Led Sport Wristwatches 3364 Casual Wristwatch,Watch For Men Mens Watch Watches Men Wrist Wrist Watch Watches Made In Germany Wholesale Luxury Watches Stethoscope Watch Product on Alibaba.com


36mm Fashion Sapphire Class Bracelet Japan Nh35 Miyota Pt5000 Movement Luminous Hand Men Automatic Wrist Watches - Buy Quartz Watches Digital Watches Watch Mechanical Watches Little Girl Watch Singapore Movt Watches Moment Watch Watch Projector,Wristwatches Creative Men Quartz Wristwatche Men...



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

I wonder what it the plating material on budget watches of two-tone, gold, rose gold?

Brass or nordic gold alloy? The ones sold under 200 dollars


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Is pt500 relly better than miyota ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> Is pt500 relly better than miyota ?


Depends which Miyota. Non-hacking 8215 or the newer 8315 with hacking and extended power reserve. I’d take the later over the PT5000, which anecdotally doesn’t seem perfected.

I’d also choose the tried and tested Sea-Gull over the PT5000.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Inque said:


> I wonder what it the plating material on budget watches of two-tone, gold, rose gold?
> 
> Brass or nordic gold alloy? The ones sold under 200 dollars


Most modern watches use actual gold, but IP plating allows a very thin coating to be deposited.






The benefits of Ion Plating for Jewelry


INOX Jewelry is one of the world's leading Stainless Steel and Alternative Metal jewelry for both men and women manufacturer and wholesaler. We are dedicated to our customers by providing unique jewelry designs at affordable prices, fast order turnaround time, low shipping cost, and excellent...




www.inox-us.com












IP Coating Explained


When it comes to metals like gold and silver, people across the centuries have found it prudent to plate objects rather than make everything from solid metal.




www.livwatches.com


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

I am smitten with this one, the only thing it is missing is I don't think it hand-winds.

Side question : What is the best ~40mm integrated bracelet timepiece on Alie right now? I am currently looking at the Pagani PD-1673 but I'm wondering if I am missing any other options. Only thing I don't like about the Pagani is the screws around the bezel.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Updated NH35 comparisons, wearing the Tactical Frog today. Appears that Maranez also does a nice job of regulating their movements before shipping as well.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> Updated NH35 comparisons, wearing the Tactical Frog today. Appears that Maranez also does a nice job of regulating their movements before shipping as well.
> 
> View attachment 16489117


Goes to show you how accurate Proxima are. Why no results for the TF?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Shanghai said:


> Goes to show you how accurate Proxima are. Why no results for the TF?


Wearing it right now, tomorrow morning will be 24 hrs. Currently at ~ 7.5 hrs of wear it's at -2s


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> Most modern watches use actual gold, but IP plating allows a very thin coating to be deposited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the way. You were right about the Willard. Very comfortable watch. I changed the strap to a rubber isoframe style. Also ordered 2 metal ones of AE. 

The watch got its first scratch yesterday. I wasn't worried at all.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> By the way. You were right about the Willard...
> 
> …The watch got its first scratch yesterday. I wasn't worried at all.


Exactly the reason I bought mine, my daily/moderate-beater for the past nine years has been a SARB017, but with their value going up (even though I wouldn’t plan to sell it) I found myself getting a little more cautious with what duties I wore it for. If I ever picked up a genuine Willard, even just the reissue, I definitely wouldn’t be happy about beating it up… Enter the SD1970!


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

StephenR said:


> Exactly the reason I bought mine, my daily/moderate-beater for the past nine years has been a SARB017, but with their value going up (even though I wouldn’t plan to sell it) I found myself getting a little more cautious with what duties I wore it for. If I ever picked up a genuine Willard, even just the reissue, I definitely wouldn’t be happy about beating it up… Enter the SD1970!


100 percent correct.

This is now the only post i read on WUS. I can never see me buying a genuine watch again. Before i realized homages existed in watches i almost bought a seiko MM200 for 650 pounds on ebay. Luckily the guy pulled out at the last minute. Now that just seems ridiculous.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

ddru said:


> View attachment 16489035
> 
> 
> I am smitten with this one, the only thing it is missing is I don't think it hand-winds.


This is awesome. Price is great. I am never gonna own the real thing. Might have to pick one up.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> 100 percent correct.
> 
> This is now the only post i read on WUS. I can never see me buying a genuine watch again. Before i realized homages existed in watches i almost bought a seiko MM200 for 650 pounds on ebay. Luckily the guy pulled out at the last minute. Now that just seems ridiculous.


Interesting. I certainly wouldn't say that. I've bought 'genuine' watches/brands that made me think I'll never use AliExpress again...and vice versa! Though the former resonates stronger with me if you can find deals/buy used, especially at £100+. 

But it totally depends on the style you want. I'd 100% buy a Casio over any Ali digital. But for other styles, at low prices, AliExpress can't be beat. 


P.S. I don't think £650 for a SPB18x is bad value. It's just a different price class.
I was looking at a 62MAS. It was either £600 (used) for SPB14x, £350 (used) for SBDC05x, or £175 for the San Martin. And if you look past design, I think the £350 Seiko actually beats the SM in sheer value. While the £600 SPB14x is often favourably put up against a Tudor BB58 in value.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

So I spoke to Seestern about the new starfish-dial that we talked about and voted on, on this site. Amongst other things, they announced that they are make an 600T homage. 
That’s all the info I have for now, but I thought you should now.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

DKE said:


> This is awesome. Price is great. I am never gonna own the real thing. Might have to pick one up.


Agreed, I already did.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Final update to my various NH35 movements performance.
My summation: You cannot beat the quality and value of Proxima.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Watchout63 said:


> View attachment 16491147
> 
> 
> Final update to my various NH35 movements performance.
> My summation: You cannot beat the quality and value of Proxima.


In my humble opinion apart from the companies who actually take the time and regulate the movements, for the rest is just a matter of luck with what you will end up with... I have 6 watches from 3 companies with NH35.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Shanghai Zuan Shi "Diamond" mechanical watches review*


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Watchout63 said:


> View attachment 16491147
> 
> 
> Final update to my various NH35 movements performance.
> My summation: You cannot beat the quality and value of Proxima.


I'd like to see your graph reflect some San Martin and Heimdallr examples----do they take time to regulate their movements (in particular the NH35)? I've included Heimdallr since Proxima (previously known as HIMQ) is an old spin off from Heimdallr. Come on people, plug some of your #'s into Watchout63's graph.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Question for you guys that own one of the several versions of the San Martin 62Mas.

Which version is the one to get these days? This one is listed a V4 which I think is the latest. I see some listed as 2020, 2021, V3 etc. 
I don't see any feedback on AE about this as I like to see real life pics on the wrist. 
Show me what you got.....
thanks


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I like the Seestern 62Mas


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> I like the Seestern 62Mas


The Seestern seems to be a 37mm dia case. The SM is 40mm which is as small as I go. Otherwise, yes the Seestern looks great as well.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> The Seestern seems to be a 37mm dia case. The SM is 40mm which is as small as I go. Otherwise, yes the Seestern looks great as well.


I thought about getting the v4 with a lumed bezel, then doing a custom dial with the “water 200 proof” text to match original 62MAS, but I already have an SPB143 so I’m not sure I’d ever wear it.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Question for you guys that own one of the several versions of the San Martin 62Mas.
> 
> Which version is the one to get these days? This one is listed a V4 which I think is the latest. I see some listed as 2020, 2021, V3 etc.
> I don't see any feedback on AE about this as I like to see real life pics on the wrist.
> ...


I only have V4 but I love it. Wouldn't mind getting their 37mm version one day if they release it in blue.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

You got me thinking about the blue Seestern version, so I went to their website to see if the code "get20" was working and it was. So now I've ordered the Seestern 62mas on bracelet with lume pip for $179 USD after the $20 discount.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Watchout63 said:


> View attachment 16491147
> 
> 
> Final update to my various NH35 movements performance.
> My summation: You cannot beat the quality and value of Proxima.


Yeah, i agree with that last statement. Proxima don't get enough attention on their quality here.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

john_marston said:


> Interesting. I certainly wouldn't say that. I've bought 'genuine' watches/brands that made me think I'll never use AliExpress again...and vice versa! Though the former resonates stronger with me if you can find deals/buy used, especially at £100+.
> 
> But it totally depends on the style you want. I'd 100% buy a Casio over any Ali digital. But for other styles, at low prices, AliExpress can't be beat.
> 
> ...


I guess i can't say 100% i wouldn't buy another watch off seiko, but for their higher end it's hard for me to justify the price.

Yeah £650 for the MM200 was a great buy. Still, I'm not sorry i missed out. It's a big heavy watch and i wouldn't wear it that much.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

I received a Seestern tropic strap this week and it is great quality. Soft, flexible. Just as good as the tropic branded strap I purchased previously.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just in case anyone cared, I had a Seiko SRPC23J on for 24hrs now and the 4R36 movement is at -6s/day


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Chinese homage of a Chinese watch with basic movement.









25.99US $ 65% OFF|KIMSDUN New Brand Watches Luminous Fashion Business Men Quartz Watch Unique Design Wristwatch leather strap Reloj masculino| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16494315
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Nice! Alloy case? It’s a shame the Benyar looks better than the Pagani design in this case, I’d maybe buy one with the specs upgrade. Also prefer the Benyar name and logo now that I think about it..


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> I'd like to see your graph reflect some San Martin and Heimdallr examples----do they take time to regulate their movements (in particular the NH35)? I've included Heimdallr since Proxima (previously known as HIMQ) is an old spin off from Heimdallr. Come on people, plug some of your #'s into Watchout63's graph.


I don't own any SM's. I own 1 Heimdallr Monster but that's a HN36.

edit: Yes, by all means if others can expand on my chart, that would be great.


----------



## ITFighter (Apr 12, 2013)

Strap and Pagani both from Aliexpress









Poslano sa mog LYA-L29 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Nice! Alloy case? It’s a shame the Benyar looks better than the Pagani design in this case, I’d maybe buy one with the specs upgrade. Also prefer the Benyar name and logo now that I think about it..


Alloy, yes. With this one they didn't claim it to be ss, so nobody would saw it in half on camera to prove them liars. 
Can't speak to the movement's life expectancy, (got a refund for my first one because the movement didn't run at all) but it's a really good looking $50 watch. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Inque said:


> Chinese homage of a Chinese watch with basic movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


close to the size of Earth: 45mm


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

Is the San Martin SN017-G v3 (still) the best sub homage around $200? I share my experience with it in my review.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Inque said:


> Chinese homage of a Chinese watch with basic movement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The CIGA Design Blue Planet did win a prize at the 2021, Grand Prix d’Horlogerie de Genève (or the GPHG for short), and you can think of it as the horological Oscars. There will be a very limited edition of only 50 pieces.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The CIGA Design Blue Planet did win a prize at the 2021, Grand Prix d’Horlogerie de Genève (or the GPHG for short), and you can think of it as the horological Oscars. There will be a very limited edition of only 50 pieces.


They say this but I feel like I've already seen 50 of these blue planet CIGAs in the hands of YouTubers for a sponsored review


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The CIGA Design Blue Planet did win a prize at the 2021, Grand Prix d’Horlogerie de Genève (or the GPHG for short), and you can think of it as the horological Oscars. There will be a very limited edition of only 50 pieces.


There may only be a limited edition of 50 pieces of the "Blue Planet", but there will be many homages with the Kimsdun being the first-------just wait.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> There may only be a limited edition of 50 pieces of the "Blue Planet", but there will be many homages with the Kimsdun being the first-------just wait.


I think this award winning version is limited, but they’re also making a non limited run. 

It’ll be fun seeing homages of a Chinese watch, ha.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

WristWatching1989 said:


> Is the San Martin SN017-G v3 (still) the best sub homage around $200? I share my experience with it in my review.


Need a no date option


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Love this San Martin from AliExpress.









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

StephenR said:


> Exactly the reason I bought mine, my daily/moderate-beater for the past nine years has been a SARB017, but with their value going up (even though I wouldn’t plan to sell it) I found myself getting a little more cautious with what duties I wore it for. If I ever picked up a genuine Willard, even just the reissue, I definitely wouldn’t be happy about beating it up… Enter the SD1970!


I'm in the same boat, but with the SARB033. I haven't found anything under $300 that is ~38mm, ~11mm thick, and has the sporty styling of the SARB033.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> They say this but I feel like I've already seen 50 of these blue planet CIGAs in the hands of YouTubers for a sponsored review


Often, these pre-release review watches are not given to each reviewer, and must be passed around between YouTubers. They are loaned for the purpose of generating views, and building hype.

Personally, I don't like watches that are so hard to read. It's an "interesting" design, that makes a good conversation piece, but a lousy time teller.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Another dial swap I did. Deepsea-style gradient blue in a Steeldive PVD Tuna. Turned out nice, but it wasn't really hassle free - the dial had badly soldered feet and the whole thing was crooked, aligning was a nightmare and it's still not perfect. Also the date window was cut slightly more to the left so it's not centered either


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Watchout63 said:


> View attachment 16491147
> 
> 
> Final update to my various NH35 movements performance.
> My summation: You cannot beat the quality and value of Proxima.


To add to your chart, my Steeldive Willard just hit -60 seconds, after a month of tracking, so an average of -2spd. Some days were 3-4s slow, but then quite a few nights were 0s (I tried all positions, laying flat on its back most often brought 0’s).

Just for reference, I have two 6R15’s, one loses at the same rate as the NH35, the other gains between 4-12spd depending on how busy the day was, and it’s resting position at night.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This SD Kermit is by far the best value for $ watch that I have ever purchased on AliX. It cost $83 delivered to my door during the last sale. I apparently got lucky w/it's NH35 since it runs 2 seconds slow/day according to my Casio atomic knowing fully well that SD does not regulate their watch movements at this price. Furthermore, I am literally impressed w/every facet of this watch and am especially pleased w/the lume. Seiko or San Martin quality lume including the ceramic bezel. If I had purchased this first, I would not have bought my San Martin Water Ghost however the SM's bracelet is by far superior but I would say that even against most of the Swiss watches I own. Based upon my example, the SM bracelet is truly exceptional bar none!


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

As a new collector, I am really enjoying homages as a way to see what styles work for me. Does anyone have experience with this Baltany? Looks like Nomos Club homage. 36 mm diameter and 18 mm lugs might be too small but I want to give it a try. It also seems quite thick at 13.6 mm. But the colors and dial are really nice.

















181.0US $ 50% OFF|Baltany Vintage Bubble Back Watch Ovetto Stainless Steel Daruma St1701 Retro Bubbleback California Dial Man Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

New Pagani, I recall them teasing about this release like back in September.
Personally, I'm not feeling these thiiiick lugs and such hefty 20mm bracelet on a 36mm watch.

US $147.59 80%OFF | 2022 New PAGANI DESIGN Black Bay BB58 Mechanical Men's Wristwatch Luxury Sapphire Glass Water Resistant Automatic Watch for Men
119.99US $ 80% OFF|2022 New PAGANI DESIGN Black Bay BB58 Mechanical Men's Wristwatch Luxury Sapphire Glass Water Resistant Automatic Watch for Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## saman2012 (Sep 8, 2021)

It _is_ really nice - or at least I think so!

Mine arrived a few days ago and I'm delighted with it. I'd post a photo but it would pretty much look like the stock photo below, but taken on a phone. 

I've got dinky wrists and am really enjoying the current availability of smaller watches (and this one does feel small). I've had the odd fun watch from aliexpress, but this is probably the first that I've thought "actually this is really nice, not just nice for aliexpress." Vintage styling and not a cookie cutter homage (that I can spot anyway)- yes, yes this will do very nicely. 




DKE said:


> As a new collector, I am really enjoying homages as a way to see what styles work for me. Does anyone have experience with this Baltany? Looks like Nomos Club homage. 36 mm diameter and 18 mm lugs might be too small but I want to give it a try. It also seems quite think at 13.6 mm. But the colors and dial are really nice.
> 
> View attachment 16497636
> 
> ...


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

konax said:


> 2022 New PAGANI DESIGN Black Bay BB58


Sometimes when I see a copy/ homage it reinforces my view of the original. In this case, even at $120 I wouldn't go near those snowflake hands.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

OogieBoogie said:


> Sometimes when I see a copy/ homage it reinforces my view of the original. In this case, even at $120 I wouldn't go near those snowflake hands.


The Tiffany blue dial is already polarizing, but I just don't understand putting snowflake hands, and a Black Bay dial, on an OP homage. I quite like snowflake hands on a good Pelagos homage. I think the Pelagos dial works better with the hands.

Ideally, I'd like a mashup of the 39mm BB58 case (no crown guards) with red bezel, and the Pelagos dial and snowflake hands in a RG gilt finish. I'm just so sick of the Submariner "Mercedes" hands.

















Pagani almost got it right (love the dial texture), but then used a 42mm case. If it were 39mm and 200m WR, it would be irresistible. YMMV 

Inexplicably, Addiesdive went with a 44mm case, and the hour hand came up a bit short.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> The Tiffany blue dial is already polarizing, but I just don't understand putting snowflake hands, and a Black Bay dial, on an OP homage. I quite like snowflake hands on a good Pelagos homage. I think the Pelagos dial works better with the hands.
> 
> Ideally, I'd like a mashup of the 39mm BB58 case (no crown guards) with red bezel, and the Pelagos dial and snowflake hands in a RG gilt finish. I'm just so sick of the Submariner "Mercedes" hands.
> 
> ...


By using the OP case, which PD already has and is pretty popular, they are able to make a stop-gap BB36 cheaply. 

I have been waiting for a decent BB36 to buy for my wife. I’ll have to look closer, but this may fit the bill. 

I would absolutely froth over a well executed Pelagos. If they nailed it, while also making it thinner than the Tudor, they would clean up. Even if was SS, rather than Ti.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

konax said:


> New Pagani, I recall them teasing about this release like back in September.
> Personally, I'm not feeling these thiiiick lugs and such hefty 20mm bracelet on a 36mm watch.
> 
> US $147.59 80%OFF | 2022 New PAGANI DESIGN Black Bay BB58 Mechanical Men's Wristwatch Luxury Sapphire Glass Water Resistant Automatic Watch for Men
> 119.99US $ 80% OFF|2022 New PAGANI DESIGN Black Bay BB58 Mechanical Men's Wristwatch Luxury Sapphire Glass Water Resistant Automatic Watch for Men|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Looks very nice !


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

cool BlackBay 36 homage. The BB and OP are definitely 2 of my favourite ‘GADA’ style Swiss watches. But don’t see myself parting with £110 on a Pagani Design, given their spotty QC. Heard/seen too many bad things.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

New Pagani Design Tudor Chronograph just released

This thing looks pretty good. Domed crystal, 13mm thick, 48 lug to lug and just under 40mm diameter on their new rivet style bracelet with their new clasp.
Obviously the VK64 powering it. not sure what the red UGS means....but otherwise it's a real looker IMO.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani Design Tudor Chronograph just released
> 
> This thing looks pretty good. Domed crystal, 13mm thick, 48 lug to lug and just under 40mm diameter on their new rivet style bracelet with their new clasp.
> Obviously the VK64 powering it. not sure what the red UGS means....but otherwise it's a real looker IMO.
> View attachment 16499185


No one photoshops real watches like PD.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Tjcdas said:


> No one photoshops real watch like PD.
> View attachment 16499429


For this reason (and their truly appalling "service" with a bad bezel (after buying 7 PD's)) it's an auto-skip.


----------



## ohhenry1 (Jan 7, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani Design Tudor Chronograph just released
> 
> This thing looks pretty good. Domed crystal, 13mm thick, 48 lug to lug and just under 40mm diameter on their new rivet style bracelet with their new clasp.
> Obviously the VK64 powering it. not sure what the red UGS means....but otherwise it's a real looker IMO.
> View attachment 16499185


Nice find! Can we expect to see a review from you down the road? Hope so.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ohhenry1 said:


> Nice find! Can we expect to see a review from you down the road? Hope so.


absolutely! already have the white one on order.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

The PD Daytona ‘homage’ - is it worth the money or does it just look like a cheap and nasty copy?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Is it just my impression or are we inundated with 36mm models? 
It is probably a return to the aesthetic canons of the past, but also a period of savings for me and for my wrist which is abundant


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

So i bought a couple of bracelets off AE, but can't figure out to adjust them. I'm guessing it's using a tiny screwdriver, but does anybody know what size and where i could get one from.

I tried to file a 1mm one down, but it didn't work.

Amazon don't sell many .005mm screwdrivers which i believe this may be. And i can't see any for sale in London.

I don't know why the sellers don't include one in the price.

Any ideas on how i can adjust these two?

By the way, i love the new willard. I haven't put another watch on since i got it.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

They look like push pins.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Tjcdas said:


> They look like push pins.


How do push pins work?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Pfeffernuss said:


> For this reason (and their truly appalling "service" with a bad bezel (after buying 7 PD's)) it's an auto-skip.


I have to say that in my BB58 Pagani homage, the luminous pip from the bezel simply fell off. Trendy Men's Watch store shipped me for 1 euro a new bezel. Paying through Ali cleared it for customs, so it was well worth it - I would have paid much more if it was to be cleared the traditional way. So, I am a really happy customer!


----------



## striker_o (Apr 21, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> So i bought a couple of bracelets off AE, but can't figure out to adjust them. I'm guessing it's using a tiny screwdriver, but does anybody know what size and where i could get one from.
> 
> I tried to file a 1mm one down, but it didn't work.
> 
> ...


İ believe they are push pin.
Look for the side of the bracelets which will come in contact with your wrist. Normally on some points, you should see flesh which indicates the push direction for some of the pins. Once you push the indicated pin towards the indicated direction it will move so that you can take of remaining lobe. 
İf you don't have a very thin screwdriver, try to use a needle, generally it works.
Hope that can help


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

striker_o said:


> İ believe they are push pin.
> Look for the side of the bracelets which will come in contact with your wrist. Normally on some points, you should see flesh which indicates the push direction for some of the pins. Once you push the indicated pin towards the indicated direction it will move so that you can take of remaining lobe.
> İf you don't have a very thin screwdriver, try to use a needle, generally it works.
> Hope that can help


Yeah, i saw a video on youtube and worked out how to do it.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> So i bought a couple of bracelets off AE, but can't figure out to adjust them. I'm guessing it's using a tiny screwdriver, but does anybody know what size and where i could get one from.
> 
> I tried to file a 1mm one down, but it didn't work.
> 
> ...


You need one of these from AliX , Amazon, ebay or elsewhere:








13.42US $ 50% OFF|147pcs Watch Repair Tool Kit Watchmaker Link Pin Remover Case Opener Spring Bar Horlogemaker Gereedschap Nh35 Clock Repair Set - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

crAss said:


> I have to say that in my BB58 Pagani homage, the luminous pip from the bezel simply fell off. Trendy Men's Watch store shipped me for 1 euro a new bezel. Paying through Ali cleared it for customs, so it was well worth it - I would have paid much more if it was to be cleared the traditional way. So, I am a really happy customer!


That indeed is a fine reseller/store.

On my PD BB58 two hour markers are loose and bouncing around the dial. Can't even be bothered contacting them. No more PD's for me. Numerous other brands to be bought with less issues so no biggie.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Biggest problem so far with Pagani was with the aquaracer homage a few years ago. It was my first Pagani with a seagull st6 movement and only 30m water resistance in black pvd. It actually stopped around midnight most days. Problem was solved after cutting about a mm from the stem.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Yicker In Indiana said:


> The PD Daytona ‘homage’ - is it worth the money or does it just look like a cheap and nasty copy?


In my opinion, yes - worth the money, especially if you pick one up on a sale. But don't just take my opinion for it, take a look at some of the reviews on YouTube too, there's loads.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> New Pagani Design Tudor Chronograph just released
> 
> This thing looks pretty good. Domed crystal, 13mm thick, 48 lug to lug and just under 40mm diameter on their new rivet style bracelet with their new clasp.
> Obviously the VK64 powering it. not sure what the red UGS means....but otherwise it's a real looker IMO.
> View attachment 16499185


The Tudor is a great looking watch. I will wait for Pagani’s V3, so hopefully any issues will be resolved.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

mrwomble said:


> In my opinion, yes - worth the money, especially if you pick one up on a sale. But don't just take my opinion for it, take a look at some of the reviews on YouTube too, there's loads.


My problem with you tube is you just Don’t know who is being paid to push what. It’s a bloody minefield. Cheers though - I reckon I’ll take a punt on one. It’s not a huge amount of money for what it is.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

Yicker In Indiana said:


> The PD Daytona ‘homage’ - is it worth the money or does it just look like a cheap and nasty copy?


It's a decent watch, certainly doesn't look or feel cheap on the wrist. The benefit of having a cheap watch is not worrying about changing the bracelet, a couple of my options are below, and the obvious black leather works well.

My only negative is the screw down pushers as the threads aren't clean on mine, there's definitely some friction which I've been too lazy to look at. But screw down pushers are a nonsense anyway, so mine now remain unlocked.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

The wait for those San Martin speedy 57s is killing me.


----------



## Mr_Finer_Things (Jul 12, 2017)

Shanghai said:


> Does anybody know what model number this san martin this is:
> 
> View attachment 16434529


Looks like a Scurfa Treasure Seeker Homage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Yicker In Indiana said:


> The PD Daytona ‘homage’ - is it worth the money or does it just look like a cheap and nasty copy?


The Daytona homage is nice, I'm wearing mine right now. The bracelet originally had polished mid links but I decided to brush mine.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> You need one of these from AliX , Amazon, ebay or elsewhere:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


…I just use the back of my wife’s earrings


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

StephenR said:


> …I just use the back of my wife’s earrings


Does she know?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

JojX said:


> Does she know?


Are you suggesting she’s still wearing the earrings?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> The wait for those San Martin speedy 57s is killing me.


Bruh, it's only been a couple days...you'll be dead by the time they come out 🤣

same boat, though.....same boat.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> The wait for those San Martin speedy 57s is killing me.


Whats a speedy 57?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Shanghai said:


> Whats a speedy 57?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Latest Ali purchase came in last night.
Got caught in a bit of a rain store and almost didn't make it out alive 🤣


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Whats a speedy 57?


Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch, the 1957 re-issue I am guessing.
Love my Speedy.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Mr_Finer_Things said:


> Looks like a Scurfa Treasure Seeker Homage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I guess we should tell Paul that Scurfa watches have made it to the big leagues. I’ll stick with the original, white dial, please.

That said, I did pick up this San Martin. From WRWatches but I’m pretty sure the San Martin Ali store has them. A little pricier then many Ali offerings, but still “affordable.” So far, I am pleased with it.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

JojX said:


> Does she know?


Not that I’m aware of… of course I’m careful not to bend any


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's a 30% Ali X content, but I thought even 30% deserves some credit. 
I bought this EXCELLENT CASE from Ali, and the rest from elsewhere, to build this:


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Here's a 30% Ali X content, but I thought even 30% deserves some credit.
> I bought this EXCELLENT CASE from Ali, and the rest from elsewhere, to build this:
> 
> View attachment 16503050
> View attachment 16503051


It would be cool to see this style of watch with the crown at 9


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BobMartian said:


> It would be cool to see this style of watch with the crown at 9


I jes might build another one like dat


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Arrived late yesterday...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Arrived late yesterday...
> View attachment 16503536


Noice !
I'd like to see your review of it, AFTER you've been wearing for a while. A year?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Here's a 30% Ali X content, but I thought even 30% deserves some credit.
> I bought this EXCELLENT CASE from Ali, and the rest from elsewhere, to build this:


I'm just guessing this is the Thorn case.
I got mine a while back and while the case and crytsal are REALLY nice...the bezel action is atrocious on mine. too much resistance, and a solid 2-3 seconds (or more) of back play. 
thankfully I don't plan on ever going compression diving so the bezel will be locked to the 12 position.

but man, the bezel is bad.(on mine at least)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> I'm just guessing this is the Thorn case.
> I got mine a while back and while the case and crytsal are REALLY nice...the bezel action is atrocious on mine. too much resistance, and a solid 2-3 seconds (or more) of back play.
> thankfully I don't plan on ever going compression diving so the bezel will be locked to the 12 position.
> 
> but man, the bezel is bad.(on mine at least)


Yes, the case seems to be identical in appearance to the ones used by THORN.
But the one I got was surprisingly well-made, free of the probs you mention. 
Noticeable (and welcome) resistance in the bezel, and NO back play. Whoa! Why can't Seiko do this??


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I'm just guessing this is the Thorn case.
> I got mine a while back and while the case and crytsal are REALLY nice...the bezel action is atrocious on mine. too much resistance, and a solid 2-3 seconds (or more) of back play.
> thankfully I don't plan on ever going compression diving so the bezel will be locked to the 12 position.
> 
> but man, the bezel is bad.(on mine at least)


Remind me again, who is Thorn related to - among the Aliexpress usual suspects? Like Tandorio to Blieger for example.
I got a bronze Thorn and it's pretty flawless, bezel included - but that's not saying much. A sample of one.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ipse said:


> Remind me again, who is Thorn related to - among the Aliexpress usual suspects? Like Tandorio to Blieger for example.
> I got a bronze Thorn and it's pretty flawless, bezel included - but that's not saying much. A sample of one.


Heimdallr and Shirryu for sure.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Heimdallr is very nice !


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice !
> I'd like to see your review of it, AFTER you've been wearing for a while. A year?


You might need to remind me in a year's time


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

Haven't seen anyone mention these yet. LIGE AE-1200 homage.
















Module is basic. Bracelet is identical to the Casio's, but chintzier.

The only key upgrade is it has a mineral glass crystal. So this might be interesting if you are into the Casio Royale mods. You'd get a case without the words and a crystal upgrade. I haven't opened it up to see if the modules will easily swap, someone else will have to try.

$15 and they have a few colorways:








13.49US $ 82% OFF|Lige 2021 New Luxury Brand Men Watch Military Digital Sport Wristwatch Mens Steel Strap Waterproof Clock Male Relogio Masculino - Digital Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## WristWatching1989 (Sep 4, 2020)

BigBluefish said:


> I guess we should tell Paul that Scurfa watches have made it to the big leagues. I’ll
> stick with the original, white dial, please.
> 
> That said, I did pick up this San Martin. From WRWatches but I’m pretty sure the San Martin Ali store has them. A little pricier then many Ali offerings, but still “affordable.” So far, I am pleased with it.
> ...


Enjoy your new pick up. It's my favourite San Martin piece too!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Yes, the case seems to be identical in appearance to the ones used by THORN.
> But the one I got was surprisingly well-made, free of the probs you mention.
> Noticeable (and welcome) resistance in the bezel, and NO back play. Whoa! Why can't Seiko do this??


I’ve got a sterile PVD version of the Thorn MM200 case. It looks very nicely finished. The action of the bezel and crown are both excellent. It’s either going to be a Sinn U1 homage (more expensive from Namoki) or an MM300 homage with AliExpress parts.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I jes might build another one like dat


Needs a dial with only lines and no numbers or date. Then a person can flip it around.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

So I took a punt on the PD Daytona ripoff Homage. It‘s way better qualitythan I expected. Still feel a little self conscious about wearing something so obviously copied, but hey, I now have a chrono in the mix. 

Looking to pull the trigger on my first ‘decent’ watch tomorrow - a Longines Conquest - then I can start saving and thinking about how to upgrade my basic collection to better quality stuff.

Happy enough with this for now though.


----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

I’ve added a couple San Martin watches in the past few days. The SN047 “Captain Willard,” and the SN008 “Black Bay. Great quality for the money.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
What do you think of this one ? 79.2US $ 40% de réduction|Montre pilote de luxe mécanique automatique, 39mm, cadran noir, 100M, étanche, 3 mains, sans Date | AliExpress
Is the price good ?
The chinese movement one, DG2813, what can it be compared to ?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

blackdog1101 said:


> I’ve added a couple San Martin watches in the past few days. The SN047 “Captain Willard,” and the SN008 “Black Bay. Great quality for the money.


Very nice. I'm curious of your order to delivery time? I'm considering a couple San Martins I've seen on their official site.


----------



## blackdog1101 (11 mo ago)

Tanker G1 said:


> Very nice. I'm curious of your order to delivery time? I'm considering a couple San Martins I've seen on their official site.


I would say less than 10 days. They took a few days to get the shipments prepared, and then about a week shipping time from China to Minnesota.


----------



## TheNightsWatch (Dec 4, 2011)

Deity42 said:


> Haven't seen anyone mention these yet. LIGE AE-1200 homage.
> View attachment 16504309
> 
> View attachment 16504310
> ...


Very nice, the AE-1200 is a bit out of reach in my current financial situation. 😂 Lol


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

blackdog1101 said:


> I’ve added a couple San Martin watches in the past few days. The SN047 “Captain Willard,” and the SN008 “Black Bay. Great quality for the money.
> View attachment 16504924
> 
> View attachment 16504923


I found the best price for the SM 200M on EBay. I’ll update when it arrives.









San Martin Men Diver NH35A Mechanical Luminous Sapphire 200M Wristwatch | eBay


Style: Luxury, Diver, Sport. Hands: GS crafts hands, 3-sided cutting, luminous coating. Luminous: SLN C3 green light, hands and markers. Clasp Type: Folding clasp with safety,with san martin hexagon logo.



www.ebay.com


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> I found the best price for the SM 200M on EBay. I’ll update when it arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just watched a YT video of that model to get an idea of what shade of orange this is. Pretty nice I must say. Let us know how you like it when you receive it with pics please.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Watchout63 said:


> I just watched a YT video of that model to get an idea of what shade of orange this is. Pretty nice I must say. Let us know how you like it when you receive it with pics please.


This was a great video


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> This was a great video


lol, that was the one I watched.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

TheNightsWatch said:


> Very nice, the AE-1200 is a bit out of reach in my current financial situation.  Lol


That’s what Affirm is for. You can pay off that AE-1200 in 24 easy payments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

WristWatching1989 said:


> Enjoy your new pick up. It's my favourite San Martin piece too!
> 
> View attachment 16504341


I have one too, great watch, just be careful because the screws can come loose easily even the ones near the watch head. That's why they supply locktite.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

San Martin should get rid of that stupid ugly Arial Font text on dials. Pathetic really.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Inque said:


> San Martin should get rid of that stupid ugly Arial Font text on dials. Pathetic really.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Inque said:


> San Martin should get rid of that stupid ugly Arial Font text on dials. Pathetic really.


Maybe so.
But can you be more specific why it's "pathetic"?
What would you recommend to the maker (Liao) to make it better?


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Graduating from medical school this year. Want to get myself a nice affordable dress watch. Any suggestions?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

darude said:


> Graduating from medical school this year. Want to get myself a nice affordable dress watch. Any suggestions?


Any more details (price, specs, etc)? On AliExpress?

Escapement Time King Seiko homage is a popular option. Can't find the official store atm though. The AliExpress search software is truly and utterly garbage. Never shows what I'm looking for.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Any more details (price, specs, etc)? On AliExpress?
> 
> Escapement Time King Seiko homage is a popular option. Can't find the official store atm though. The AliExpress search software is truly and utterly garbage. Never shows what I'm looking for.


Some of my favorite watches include:
Grand Seiko Snowflake, Escapement Time Creamy Dial, and these:


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Inque said:


> San Martin should get rid of that stupid ugly Arial Font text on dials. Pathetic really.


…would you prefer they went the Thorn route with Comic Sans??


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

darude said:


> Some of my favorite watches include:
> Grand Seiko Snowflake, Escapement Time Creamy Dial, and these:
> View attachment 16508702
> View attachment 16508703


Your last photo shows a Roman numeral watch with what looks like a small seconds hand. Seiko recently released a similarly styled model with a cream dial but with two less complications. I actually have one on order. It's quartz and is model number SRK047. Here's a video link on it from Long Island Watch:


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been on a watch starvation diet for about a year so I'm looking for quartz military chrono or field titanium.

Also like to know how guys in Canada faired with customs charges. So far I bought 30 items from Aliexpress but everything under $20.


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

Deity42 said:


> Haven't seen anyone mention these yet. LIGE AE-1200 homage.
> View attachment 16504309
> 
> View attachment 16504310
> ...


1980 is here again!

I like digital-analog and remember seeing those watches and trying to get my head around in buying one but resisted. Now, it looks strangely interesting.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

tcl said:


> Your last photo shows a Roman numeral watch with what looks like a small seconds hand. Seiko recently released a similarly styled model with a cream dial but with two less complications. I actually have one on order. It's quartz and is model number SRK047. Here's a video link on it from Long Island Watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where could i find something like the other ones i mentioned, especially the first one with the dial that has rays?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

darude said:


> where could i find something like the other ones i mentioned, especially the first one with the dial that has rays?


Not sure. I've never run across a watch having a dial with a texture similar to the one shown in your first picture.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

darude said:


> Graduating from medical school this year. Want to get myself a nice affordable dress watch. Any suggestions?


Need to define "affordable" to get any productive answers.


Spoiler: unwarranted personal opinion



I think something as big as finishing med school should be celebrated with something a lot nicer than an AliExpress watch. I like AliExpress watches but I would want something that will stand the test of time and always look classy in any environment-- this watch should remind you of your work when you look at it, years and even decades from now. So I would go entry-level Japanese or Swiss, or aim for something that has a personal meaning for you. But that's just me on my soapbox.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

StephenR said:


> …would you prefer they went there Thorn route with Comic Sans??


This... It's the single reason I don't have any Thorn(s) yet as I quite like some of their models (and prices!) but that font, come on


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Finally managed to get this strap fitted. This took me way longer than I care to admit.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

darude said:


> Graduating from medical school this year. Want to get myself a nice affordable dress watch. Any suggestions?


243.78US $ 49% OFF|PIERRE PAULIN Enamel Dial Heat Red Hands Doctor Pulsation Mechanical Chronograph Complicated Men's Luxury Fashion Handwind Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress . I'd love to see a doctor actually use one!

(Bracelet version 243.78US $ 49% OFF|PIERRE PAULIN Enamel Dial Heat Red Hands Doctor Pulsation Mechanical Chronograph Complicated Men's Luxury Dress Handwind Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress )


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Spartans said:


> I've been on a watch starvation diet for about a year so I'm looking for quartz military chrono or field titanium.
> 
> Also like to know how guys in Canada faired with customs charges. So far I bought 30 items from Aliexpress but everything under $20.


Never been charged with Canadian customs on any shipment from AliExpress, even watches that were in excess of $200, providing it comes by regular mail. Perhaps the vendors valuation and massive taping shut of packages discourages them? 
One caveat, any courier like DHL or Purolator or FedEx will take your first born children in charges, just not worth it.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Any more details (price, specs, etc)? On AliExpress?
> 
> Escapement Time King Seiko homage is a popular option. Can't find the official store atm though. The AliExpress search software is truly and utterly garbage. Never shows what I'm looking for.


This may be why...










and no; I have no idea what, why or for how long?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> …would you prefer they went the Thorn route with Comic Sans??


Oof. Too right.
Waiting for them to hurry up and change their font so I can pick up their MM200 homage.


----------



## Durham (11 mo ago)

darude said:


> Some of my favorite watches include:
> Grand Seiko Snowflake, Escapement Time Creamy Dial, and these:
> View attachment 16508702
> View attachment 16508703


What is this second one?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> Oof. Too right.
> Waiting for them to hurry up and change their font so I can pick up their MM200 homage.


On one hand, I don’t understand why Comic has become the laughingstock of all fonts, it was the best thing ever when I was a teenager and our school got a computer… but on the other hand, I received a resume at the beginning of this year with Comic as the title font… straight into the circular filing cabinet!


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Need to define "affordable" to get any productive answers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: unwarranted personal opinion
> ...


I would love to celebrate too, but unfortunately, most med school graduates are in over 300-400k debt, working 80-100 hour weeks for a salary for 55-65k for 3-7 years.
Gotta be frugal.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

darude said:


> Some of my favorite watches include:
> Grand Seiko Snowflake, Escapement Time Creamy Dial, and these:
> View attachment 16508702
> View attachment 16508703


Can you post a link for that first watch. is it an escapement watch?

Thanks


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Well made but somehow rarely gets into rotation ... been swapping straps and having it rotating in and out last few days.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> Never been charged with Canadian customs on any shipment from AliExpress, even watches that were in excess of $200, providing it comes by regular mail. Perhaps the vendors valuation and massive taping shut of packages discourages them?
> One caveat, any courier like DHL or Purolator or FedEx will take your first born children in charges, just not worth it.


Absolutely agree on those 3 rip off companies.

I had some local deliveries made by a guy in a car on some of my Aliexpress orders. Actually, he tested his baseball arm because the package was at my doorstep and the camera didn't alert me. Basically he threw it there from 30 feet. I assume it's a Chinese based Canadian courier service that aliexpress vendors use.

All the rest of my orders came in the mail. Surprisingly, not a singe issue. Lots of very late deliveries but no rip-offs.

I'm tempted to try a digital-analog watch but because it's near the $100 range, I routinely get those deals in the Citizen warehouse sale. And I know what I'm getting versus a big ??????........


----------



## Juan Rayo (Nov 29, 2021)

darude said:


> Some of my favorite watches include:
> Grand Seiko Snowflake, Escapement Time Creamy Dial, and these:
> View attachment 16508703


how to find this one?
EDIT: ok I think it´s a Sugess "Glamor master" moonphase. It´s VERY pretty. I´m half a mind to get it, only I´ve read sugess (or seagull?) service costs are VERY high. Can`t source that atm tho.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

darude said:


> I would love to celebrate too, but unfortunately, most med school graduates are in over 300-400k debt, working 80-100 hour weeks for a salary for 55-65k for 3-7 years.


Thanks for slapping me with a dose of reality, I needed it.
Hopefully you'll be making the big bucks later down the line and won't need to be frugal


----------



## mleok (Feb 16, 2010)

darude said:


> I would love to celebrate too, but unfortunately, most med school graduates are in over 300-400k debt, working 80-100 hour weeks for a salary for 55-65k for 3-7 years.
> Gotta be frugal.


That’s rough.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Spartans said:


> I've been on a watch starvation diet for about a year so I'm looking for quartz military chrono or field titanium.
> 
> Also like to know how guys in Canada faired with customs charges. So far I bought 30 items from Aliexpress but everything under $20.


If you are in Canada and want to avoid customs charges, AND want a quartz field titanium, how about getting a Canadian Momentum Atlas?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartans (Mar 2, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> If you are in Canada and want to avoid customs charges, AND want a quartz field titanium, how about getting a Canadian Momentum Atlas?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


I have one. Also a few Bertucci and Citizen and few other...

But I'm starving for new ones.


----------



## playmate (Feb 23, 2010)

mrwomble said:


> Oof. Too right.
> Waiting for them to hurry up and change their font so I can pick up their MM200 homage.


One of the aliexpress stores offers a dial swap if you are into naughty mods with S logo. Not sure how much this costs though. 

Thorn should have a better logo. It's seems like a good watch, according to the review I've seen. The Thorn Comic sans logo is an embarrassment


----------



## saman2012 (Sep 8, 2021)

saman2012 said:


> I know a lot more now, thank you! That’s really helpful.
> Sounds like a reasonable movement option, rather than something to avoid.


Well. That'll teach me. 

Been wearing this Baltany for about a week now (and as I said up in the thread I absolutely love it) until today when it died on me. Stopped a couple of times, and is now dead as a dodo. 

I'm travelling today but tomorrow I can look forward to my first experience trying to rely on an aliexpress warranty. I'm not optimistic.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Deity42 said:


> Haven't seen anyone mention these yet. LIGE AE-1200 homage.
> View attachment 16504309
> 
> View attachment 16504310
> ...


I don't understand why anyone would pay $15 for a Casio AE-1200 homage, when I bought a real one off Amazon for $16.50. Yes, mine is the black resin version, but I doubt any Lige or SKMEI homage is 100m WR, and has a 10-year battery. Their modules also don't have all the Casio functions.

Even in the similar AE-1200WHD-1AVCF version, we're still talking a $26 watch.









Amazon.com: Casio Men's Classic Stainless Steel Japanese-Quartz Stainless-Steel Strap, Silver, 21 Casual Watch (Model: AE1200WHD-1A) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Men's Classic Stainless Steel Japanese-Quartz Stainless-Steel Strap, Silver, 21 Casual Watch (Model: AE1200WHD-1A) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't understand why anyone would pay $15 for a Casio AE-1200 homage, when I bought a real one off Amazon for $16.50. Yes, mine is the black resin version, but I doubt any Lige or SKMEI homage is 100m WR, and has a 10-year battery. Their modules also don't have all the Casio functions.
> 
> Even in the similar AE-1200WHD-1AVCF version, we're still talking a $26 watch.
> 
> ...


I agree. To the point, it sucks.

But again, there is a big modding scene for the AE-1200 with people removing the text off the case, etc. If the modules swap, this would get you a textless case without having to rub it off with solvent, and the mineral glass crystal upgrade. Plus the different colors if you're into that.

I bought this expecting it to have a zinc alloy case, I swear that was on the listing when I first found it, and they must have updated it after. Maybe I was just mistaken. There is some guy on Facebook selling stainless cases, but $150 is a bit too much for me and I don't want to buy anything off FB.

Edit to say, this is available for free on the Premium PIF thread.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

> I am not familiar with the Lige, but the SKMEI 1299 homage is a bit larger (43mm vs 39.5mm) than the Casio, and nothing swaps.


Nope - I'm wrong, I was thinking about their G-Shock. Still, the homages don't seem to offer much of a cost savings, especially when you consider how much less they offer. On Amazon, the SKMEI models actually cost more than a real Casio.

BTW - the SKMEI 1335 is just the 1299 on a metal bracelet.


----------



## Deity42 (Jan 7, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> I am not familiar with the Lige, but the SKMEI 1299 homage is a bit larger (43mm vs 39.5mm) than the Casio, and nothing swaps.


I've got the Skmei as well. I've got both in front of me and they both measure 39.5mm measure horizontally across the face, between the pushers. Edit - just took a look and I have Skmei 1335. 1299 may indeed be much larger with no swaps.

I've seen swaps too, the case on the right is the Skmei's. The modder seems to say the black resin and silver versions of the AE-1200 are different, I don't know.

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/casio/comments/hkjl01
.

The Lige measures 39.3mm, so perhaps it's a bit different, don't know internally.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Some countries have higher import fees on western products, like apparently Latin America, India, or Russia (ha). So a Casio might be quite a bit more there. But yeah I don't see the point whatsoever in getting a SKMEI over a Casio.


----------



## Calumets (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This is one Skmei that is tough to beat for the $. Mine was on sale for around $15 and it cured my yearning for a Casio full metal. It is a year and a half old now and still on the original battery and it still makes my rotation. No need for an uber expensive Casio any longer. Not to say that I am anti-Casio, in fact, I love them-----especially their RC's but what's to loose w/a Skmei that costs a mere pittanace?


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Seagull 1963: the first watch I bought on Ali Express, and also the most charming watch in my collection. For $138, I received a mechanical column wheel chronograph watch with two straps. It is like buying a brand new vintage watch. There is no other mechanical chronograph that can come close to its price. I've had it for a year and it performs flawlessly and keeps very accurate time.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Nice! 

I never really bonded with my 38mm 1963 Wonder if I should try the 40mm version.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I had trouble bonding with my Suggess panda chrono based on the 38mm 1963. Since it was paired with the right strap I wear it very often!


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

@crAss 
Can you show some pictures, please?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Review of the Matic BB36 homage is out. Case, Bracelet, crystal, crown ect are identical to the Matic explorer series from a few months ago.
nice overall watch for $117.


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> The Daytona homage is nice, I'm wearing mine right now. The bracelet originally had polished mid links but I decided to brush mine.
> View attachment 16500377


Looks really nice and I like the brushed mid links. Did you disassemble the bracelet, mask it or just be REAL careful?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Real GMT automatic for $33. *Haiqin* brand is owned by Lacz Denton, and manufactured by Pagani Design.









119.99US $ 70% OFF|Haiqin 2020 Men Watch Mechanical Brand Luxury Watch For Men Automatic Wristwatch Men Waterproof 41mm Gmt Clock Orologio Da Uomo - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Selmaguy said:


> Looks really nice and I like the brushed mid links. Did you disassemble the bracelet, mask it or just be REAL careful?


None of the above. TBH I knew I will never bother selling it and didn't even consider the fact that the very sides of the links are polished so I just removed the bracelet from the watch then folded each link over and ran it along a green scouring pad over and over until the whole thing was done. I also finished it off with the rough side of a polishing pad. The very sides are still polished and I haven't really checked them for scratches but I'd have no issue brushing the sides as well if need be. It turned out nicely and I'd definitely do it the same way if I had my time again.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> The Daytona homage is nice, I'm wearing mine right now. The bracelet originally had polished mid links but I decided to brush mine.
> View attachment 16500377





Selmaguy said:


> Looks really nice and I like the brushed mid links. Did you disassemble the bracelet, mask it or just be REAL careful?





Jugsy said:


> None of the above. TBH I knew I will never bother selling it and didn't even consider the fact that the very sides of the links are polished so I just removed the bracelet from the watch then folded each link over and ran it along a green scouring pad over and over until the whole thing was done. I also finished it off with the rough side of a polishing pad. The very sides are still polished and I haven't really checked them for scratches but I'd have no issue brushing the sides as well if need be. It turned out nicely and I'd definitely do it the same way if I had my time again.


_Your _San Martin GMT previously went to a watchmaker for brushing midlinks


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

PSA 

Is MARCH 28th a special day for Ali x?
*See pic: SALE STARTING MARCH 28*

Y'all might wanna mark yer calendar too.


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Maybe so.
> But can you be more specific why it's "pathetic"?
> What would you recommend to the maker (Liao) to make it better?



Because it looks cheap, they should use some better fonts on dials. Arial font is outdated and looks horrible. Make the watch dial cheap.

They may use new fonts, they can check Omega, Seiko, Grand Seiko, Longines, Cward, Rolex etc.

Nobody is using Arial font anymore in anything.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

no date...









Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

gkblues said:


> no date...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice. which one is this?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

gkblues said:


> no date...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one looks nice indeed :=) 
For this brand written logo seems better to me.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> PSA
> 
> Is MARCH 28th a special day for Ali x?
> *See pic: SALE STARTING MARCH 28*
> ...


It's their march sale as far as i know. We need good watches now  But before we need to be able to log in their site...


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

john_marston said:


> nice. which one is this?


PD 1694

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> @crAss
> Can you show some pictures, please?


Here is one, sorry for the low quality.










The strap is the one from








9.99US $ 30% OFF|Genuine Leather Watch Band 18mm 20mm 22mm Sports Breathable Wristband Watchstrap for Men Women|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I can't explain it, but a strap or bracelet can make a watch from being rarely worn to a daily piece.


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> PSA
> 
> Is MARCH 28th a special day for Ali x?
> *See pic: SALE STARTING MARCH 28*
> ...


12th anniversary....FWIW 

There are various sites that post Aliex coupons - hit and miss - so it's worth checking those too. I had a favorite but it's MIA now... 

BTW : I think in all the years I've been wasting money on Aliexpress, the "3$ for every 30$ spent " only worked ONCE. I get that it's dependent on the store and product, but even when it was clearly advertised, no dice.
Sending screenshots to "customer non-support" yielded the expected result : a cricket stew served cold.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> Here is one, sorry for the low quality.
> 
> View attachment 16516172
> 
> ...


Nice combination, even if my hope was to get some new inspiration


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

[email protected] said:


> Nice combination, even if my hope was to get some new inspiration
> View attachment 16516747


The only other combination I liked a bit but not too much was with a black canvas strap. I don't have a photo but the strap I have is similar to
the one below








8.13US $ 48% OFF|For Skx007 Skx009 Wristband Nylon Canvas Durable Sport Padded Watch Strap Comfortable Leather Lining Band 18 19 20 21 22 23 24mm - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I believe it would look better with a thicker knot in the canvas like the one below but I never found one at 18mm.









13.68US $ 24% OFF|22mm 24mm 26mm Black Blue Brown Blue Canvas Nylon Fabric Leather Watch Band Bracelet Buckle Clasp For Panerai Strap Tools Free - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com






Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Inque said:


> Because it looks cheap, they should use some better fonts on dials. Arial font is outdated and looks horrible. Make the watch dial cheap.
> 
> They may use new fonts, they can check Omega, Seiko, Grand Seiko, Longines, Cward, Rolex etc.
> 
> Nobody is using Arial font anymore in anything.


Arial/Helvetica/Verdana - Hard to tell between all the sans serif fonts, but they are used a lot.









What font is Oris using here? The Big Crown is a bit "retro", yet Oris uses a sans serif font.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Trying to decide between these two for the March sale.

I do love a panda dial but I find I don't wear my chronos as much as my automatics and I already have the PD Daytona.
The explorer I was thinking could replace my Peter Lee explorer - but then is it worth the bother just to get a slightly improved handset and bracelet?

First world problems, I tell ya...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> Trying to decide between these two for the March sale.
> 
> I do love a panda dial but I find I don't wear my chronos as much as my automatics and I already have the PD Daytona.
> The explorer I was thinking could replace my Peter Lee explorer - but then is it worth the bother just to get a slightly improved handset and bracelet?
> ...


Save money and get a proper mechanical Chrono like the one below









229.0US $ 50% OFF|Pierre Paulin Retro 70‘s Vintage Panda Style Chronograph Mechanical Men's Complicated 38mm Small Luxury Classic Wrist Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Save money and get a proper mechanical Chrono like the one below
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess I missed the math class where a more expensive watch saves you money? Both Pagani models together, cost less ($179.98) than the Pierre Paulin ($233.58).

Cheaper Panda ST1901








188.94US $ 51% OFF|Limited Edition Official Pilot Mechanical Watch Chronograph ST19 Original Military 40MM Men Wristwatch Mechanical Panda Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Inque said:


> Because it looks cheap, they should use some better fonts on dials. Arial font is outdated and looks horrible. Make the watch dial cheap.
> 
> They may use new fonts, they can check Omega, Seiko, Grand Seiko, Longines, Cward, Rolex etc.
> 
> Nobody is using Arial font anymore in anything.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

If you go through the “reel”/highlights year in review you’ll get a coupon. Not sure if there is way to go but I got $7 off $90 coupon


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> Trying to decide between these two for the March sale.
> 
> I do love a panda dial but I find I don't wear my chronos as much as my automatics and I already have the PD Daytona.
> The explorer I was thinking could replace my Peter Lee explorer - but then is it worth the bother just to get a slightly improved handset and bracelet?
> ...


Just bcz you put these pics up ---- (not talking about your dilemma)...

Can anyone verify this?: 
I have some reason to suspect that, in SOME SHOTS, Pagani Design photoshops their name over the original models that they are copying. Notice the RED SHIRT in both pics, Did Pagani get the same model to pose the same way?? 
This is TUDOR:









PD:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> I guess *I missed the math class* where a more expensive watch saves you money?


LOL! 
You and me both. 
I musta ditched that bollsheitte class; prolly was at the back of the parking lot hangin' out with Mary Jane.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> PD


Yeah, they do this. Another reason to wait for video reviews before even considering a Pagani.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> LOL!
> You and me both.
> I musta ditched that bollsheitte class; prolly was at the back of the parking lot hangin' out with Mary Jane.


Oh well when you are getting lots of watches you can get 1 instead of 3 in 6-12 months.
Link was random, you can get a sugess panda easily at around 150-180 euros on sales. 
He already has a GMT and mecaquartz. This is why I proposed a mechanical Chrono. Something new to play around.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> Oh well when you are getting lots of watches you can *get 1 instead of 3 in 6-12 months.*


I am not so sure. 
I don't think ST19 movement is known for longevity or reliability.
It CAN be made to be good - like HK Ed does with his 1963s, but usually most manufacturers don't bother.

In that sense, the VK64 is, I think, the better option over the ST19.

Besides, there is the 'design' to take into account too. 
I can't say that the Merkur is something I'd do a double take on. 
Those cascading rings upon rings around the case edge... like wrinkles.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

crAss said:


> Save money and get a proper mechanical Chrono like the one below
> 
> 
> 
> ...





HoustonReal said:


> I guess I missed the math class where a more expensive watch saves you money? Both Pagani models together, cost less ($179.98) than the Pierre Paulin ($233.58).
> 
> Cheaper Panda ST1901
> 
> ...


Both look nice. I can vouch for the Pierre Paulin (huge Merkur fan here) (models without Chinese text on their dials). Haven't had personal experience on Sugess.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I am not so sure.
> I don't think ST19 movement is known for longevity or reliability.
> It CAN be made to be good - like HK Ed does with his 1963s, but usually most manufacturers don't bother.
> 
> ...


Yeah, this is why I've just stuck with VK64 movements. I've heard too many horror stories about ST19 servicing that I've chosen to avoid them altogether and just go with mechaquartz for Chinese chronos.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

I can vouch for HK Ed 1963. They are heads above any similar ST19 chronos.


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)




----------



## earlc (Jan 27, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Just bcz you put these pics up ---- (not talking about your dilemma)...
> 
> Can anyone verify this?:
> I have some reason to suspect that, in SOME SHOTS, Pagani Design photoshops their name over the original models that they are copying. Notice the RED SHIRT in both pics, Did Pagani get the same model to pose the same way??
> ...


In the altered photo Pagani kept the original background, bracelet, lugs, pushers, crown and crystal reflections. The inserted their own (possibly rendered) bezel & insert and dial & hands. You can tell because the shadows on the Pagani dial are much different than the original, but the reflections in the bracelet and on the crystal all match the original.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

passing on the sale, spent my cash on the first installment payment of the Borealis Sintra, second installment and watch coming end of August start of September. I have the Borealis Cascais V2, and it is a great diver.
Have enough divers, sports watches, and stuff from Ali, trying on more microbrands.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> Yeah, this is why I've just stuck with VK64 movements. I've heard too many horror stories about ST19 servicing that I've chosen to avoid them altogether and just go with mechaquartz for Chinese chronos.


I don't have an issue with the ST19 quality. However, I do wish ST19 has an hour totaliser register - the stuff I time is well in excess of 30 mins.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Watchout63 said:


> View attachment 16491147
> 
> 
> Final update to my various NH35 movements performance.
> My summation: You cannot beat the quality and value of Proxima.


Just another follow-up… my Steeldive Willard is further settling into a nice little groove, for the past four days it has been gaining +0.5s during the day, then losing -0.5s over night… for a grand total of… Bang the duck on the money! No, I don’t expect it to keep this up forever, as the colder weather is creeping in here I’m sure it’ll speed up (or slow down, I forget which way it goes ), but for now, I am a very happy camper… I mean, diver…


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

percysmith said:


> Both look nice. I can vouch for the Pierre Paulin (huge Merkur fan here) (models without Chinese text on their dials). Haven't had personal experience on Sugess.


My Sugess was a lemon. Had minor flaws all around nothing huge - you can see in the photo I posted that the red text next to 12 hour is barely visible, the Sugess text on the dial is not pure black but somewhat very dark blue and there was a half mm scratch on the the crown - after wearing it a lot it has more larger ones now  . 
After the big partial refund I enjoyed the watch more, because it was unbeatable at that price point, has been working flawlessly (albeit loosing around 30 s/day but stably so) and after the nice strap it is getting considerable wrist time and I enjoy it a lot!


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

SteveFWatches said:


> If you go through the “reel”/highlights year in review you’ll get a coupon. Not sure if there is way to go but I got $7 off $90 coupon
> 
> View attachment 16517977


Euh, where do I find this reel?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone seen a review anywhere of the AILANG below?








65.85US $ 89% OFF|2021 New Ailang Watch Men's Mechanical Watch Brand Luxury Automatic Watch Classic Fashion Men's Waterproof Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I don't need another watch, I don't really like RM but I guess the design had grown on me and I wouldn't want to spend too much for something that might not get any wrist time.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

darude said:


> I would love to celebrate too, but unfortunately, most med school graduates are in over 300-400k debt, working 80-100 hour weeks for a salary for 55-65k for 3-7 years.
> Gotta be frugal.


Bricklayers in the UK work for however long it takes to get their thousand quid for the week, and then they knock off for a long weekend. No point in paying them more when labour is tight, as it just means they stop work sooner....


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

I've had this one for a couple months now and have been meaning to get to the full review, and finally got around to it.
pretty decent little package that can be had for $30 or so.
Link to the watch on Ali
youtube Review


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Poerger said:


> Euh, where do I find this reel?


I’d love to know to, it popped up when I logged in a few days ago but I closed it because I didn’t have time to watch it and was just logging in to check something specific, now I can’t seem to find where to get it back!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

percysmith said:


> I don't have an issue with the ST19 quality. However, I do wish ST19 has an hour totaliser register - the stuff I time is well in excess of 30 mins.


Not many people need to time something that lasts over an hour, to the second. My Seiko 6139-6002 "Pogue" only has a single, 30 minute register. Maybe the thought was that a mechanical chronograph was really stretching the limits, to remain within 1 second accurate, for more than 30 minutes? This would be especially true for the Venus 175, which started production 80 years ago. Venus 175 >>> Sea-Gull ST3 >>> Sea-Gull ST19


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

percysmith said:


> I don't have an issue with the ST19 quality. However, I do wish ST19 has an hour totaliser register - the stuff I time is well in excess of 30 mins.


I have chronos with 30, 45 and 60 minutes, and I appreciate the 30s because it's easier to read the minutes when they're not as compressed.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

OogieBoogie said:


> I have chronos with 30, 45 and 60 minutes, and I appreciate the 30s because it's easier to read the minutes when they're not as compressed.


30 mins with a half-hour totaliser register then.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Hoping someone here knows - does San Martin use "fat bars" on the SN007 (62MAS homage)? Thanks!


----------



## Pugrot (11 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> Just bcz you put these pics up ---- (not talking about your dilemma)...
> 
> Can anyone verify this?:
> I have some reason to suspect that, in SOME SHOTS, Pagani Design photoshops their name over the original models that they are copying. Notice the RED SHIRT in both pics, Did Pagani get the same model to pose the same way??
> ...


The hairs on the guys arm are the same too. Got a Pagani sub in rotation, been funny the immediate attention at a car dealer (Jag/Land Rover) recently...yeah bracelet isn't great, bezel is loooose but lume and timekeeping is great, no scratches on the crystal.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Pugrot said:


> The hairs on the guys arm are the same too.


THAT's what makes that model a true profesh! 
He keeps them tidy and consistent !


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Stumbled across this nice hand wind Seagull (or so it says…)

AU $134.26 50％ Off | Bubble Mirror Junghans Minimalist Bauhaus Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Ultra-thin Men's Mechanical Watch Luxury Watch Mens








195.72US $ |Bubble Mirror Junghans Minimalist Bauhaus Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Ultra-thin Men's Mechanical Watch Luxury Watch Mens - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Stumbled across this nice hand wind Seagull (or so it says…)
> 
> AU $134.26 50％ Off | Bubble Mirror Junghans Minimalist Bauhaus Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Ultra-thin Men's Mechanical Watch Luxury Watch Mens
> 
> ...


I've been trying to get my hands on this for a while now, but the seller was banned from shipping to the US because his store also sells Replicas.
Looks really nice, and if it's really 38.5mm with how thin it looks in photos, it would be an awesome dress watch.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Thanks for the heads up about the Pagani BB crono. Was thinking of pulling the trigger on that one but it does look too good because it's photoshopped.
They have a video on this one:

94.99US $ 80% de desconto|Pagani design 2022 novo bb panda esporte retro cronógrafo relógio de quartzo luxo para os homens safira espelho 10bar relógio de pulso à prova dwaterproof água| | - AliExpress


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have several watches from Escapement Time, and really like all of them, except for the diver, which has terriible bezel action, and a crown that is near impossible to turn. I remember writing a review about this, and giving it a 3 out of 5.

Today, I noticed that all the reviews apart from the highest rated ones have been deleted. So, it now shows as a 5* watch based on 26 reviews.

Perhaps stranger is that even negative reviews, focused on the poor bezel and crown, are also shown as 5*. How does this happen? Can the seller delete reviews, and change star ratings? It makes the review process quite unreliable.









103.14US $ |【escapement Time】automatic Nh35 Movement Diver Water Sapphire Ceramic Bezel Bgw9 Fluoro Tape 200m Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Stumbled across this nice hand wind Seagull (or so it says…)
> 
> AU $134.26 50％ Off | Bubble Mirror Junghans Minimalist Bauhaus Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Ultra-thin Men's Mechanical Watch Luxury Watch Mens
> 
> ...


But for the date at 6 o'clock


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Stumbled across this nice hand wind Seagull (or so it says…)
> 
> AU $134.26 50％ Off | Bubble Mirror Junghans Minimalist Bauhaus Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Ultra-thin Men's Mechanical Watch Luxury Watch Mens
> 
> ...


That is a FAKE Rodina. A real Rodina will say "Rodina" on the case back, along with the model number. The movement is the ST1700A, a thinner, hand wind only version of the more common ST1701. Like the many "Sea-Gull" 1963 models for sale, I would suspect that any "Rodina" branded watches like this, without branded case backs, are fakes. Times International sells *unbranded versions of this model*.

The Rodina founders originally worked at Sea-Gull, and had similar branding conventions, as did GT&FQ Rider. I also believe that Rodina doesn't exist as a brand anymore, possibly because the name was originally used by a Russian company until the 1960's.


----------



## Obscuro_Devil (10 mo ago)

Oi! Amigos, alguém conhece essa micromarca, parece ser o monstro mais barato do aliexpress!


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

im really tempted to one of those baltany dirty dozen things. But ive read those movements can be a hit or miss. Checked locally and for service it is not affordable to service.

Any other watch like these with more reliable movement?


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> But for the date at 6 o'clock
> 
> View attachment 16521506


That Rodina font is as someone dipped an arrow in tabasco and shoved it in eyes.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Well, never thought I’d see this, a copy of the new seiko Alpinist…


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

Any tips for a decent mechanical flieger at Ali-Express, say under 150 bucks?


----------



## Monsignore (Feb 23, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I have several watches from Escapement Time, and really like all of them, except for the diver, which has terriible bezel action, and a crown that is near impossible to turn. I remember writing a review about this, and giving it a 3 out of 5.
> 
> Today, I noticed that all the reviews apart from the highest rated ones have been deleted. So, it now shows as a 5* watch based on 26 reviews.
> 
> ...


Glad I dodged this bullet and went for the SD...










Enviado desde mi RMX2155 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

MoonSwatch craze - anyone care to guess when AliX will catch up?
And which brand will be first out of the gate - Skmei? I say Skmei because they’re the only plastic AliX brand of note I can think of, the existing Speedmaster homagers (Pagani Design, Phyllida and Cougeut, Merkur/Pierre Paulin and Sugess if you count being able to produce “similar” chronos) don’t have immediate plastic (you can’t make this out of steel, they probably can’t do ceramic or bioceramic) manufacturing capabilities.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

piktor said:


> Any tips for a decent mechanical flieger at Ali-Express, say under 150 bucks?


Steeldive and Addiesdive both make great Fliegers for under $100. Most are type A, but type B are also available. They do have date windows, so if you are a purist then that may be a problem for you. 

The’ve no personal experience, but Escapement Time pilot watches are generally held in high regard here. They are generally a bit more expensive, but they are still under $150 and are more true to the Flieger design.

I also have a Corgeut Pilot. It’s well made for such an inexpensive watch. Mine has the Miyota 8215, which is a reliable movement, but it doesn’t hack and is considered a bit loud by some. 





https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002345628651.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.3de2X00TX00T9f&browser_id=6e99b16727384322becb4b042120e94a&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=8yvggoacwqcaunot17fc71081efaa9413981de4541&gclid=





https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005003303704555.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.5fd9hModhMod3G&browser_id=6e99b16727384322becb4b042120e94a&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=8yvggoacwqcaunot17fc70b1c30ae646b30150dffa&gclid=





https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005002794987439.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.4cd4btpEbtpEcn&browser_id=6e99b16727384322becb4b042120e94a&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=8yvggoacwqcaunot17fc711061f21525e1841ef5a6&gclid=





https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005003707261337.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.56a2KmbzKmbzMJ&browser_id=6e99b16727384322becb4b042120e94a&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=8yvggoacwqcaunot17fc712170e21c64f6ad9a8a62&gclid=




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

I don't find the name Ironwatch offensive. MR Poopypants would be offensive.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

percysmith said:


> MoonSwatch craze - anyone care to guess when AliX will catch up?
> And which brand will be first out of the gate - Skmei? I say Skmei because they’re the only plastic AliX brand of note I can think of, the existing Speedmaster homagers (Pagani Design, Phyllida and Cougeut, Merkur/Pierre Paulin and Sugess if you count being able to produce “similar” chronos) don’t have immediate plastic (you can’t make this out of steel, they probably can’t do ceramic or bioceramic) manufacturing capabilities.


I think there's an unexplored market for aftermarket cases. From Casio Royale and DW5600 to this MoonSwatch, imagine you could put those in good quality Titanium cases...


----------



## Polco (Jul 1, 2020)

dpeter said:


> im really tempted to one of those baltany dirty dozen things. But ive read those movements can be a hit or miss. Checked locally and for service it is not affordable to service.
> 
> Any other watch like these with more reliable movement?


Haven't had a problem with mine, the timekeeping was around 15 seconds per day but can be regulated. I certainly would recommend it, in fact my wife likes it so much she had ended up wearing it every day!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dpeter said:


> im really tempted to one of those baltany dirty dozen things. But ive read those movements can be a hit or miss. Checked locally and for service it is not affordable to service.
> 
> Any other watch like these with more reliable movement?


I wouldn't characterize the Sea-Gull ST1701, as "hit or miss", like I would a Starking SK1813. The ST17 was derived from the ST16 family, sacrificing hacking for the small seconds complication. They are not premium watch movements, but are solid, value priced calibers. Almost every NOMOS Tangente or Tetra homage, contains an ST17. Probably 90% of all mechanical watches on AliExpress with a small seconds dial, have some variant of the ST17 line.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the heads up about the Pagani BB crono. Was thinking of pulling the trigger on that one but it does look too good because it's photoshopped.
> They have a video on this one:
> 
> 94.99US $ 80% de desconto|Pagani design 2022 novo bb panda esporte retro cronógrafo relógio de quartzo luxo para os homens safira espelho 10bar relógio de pulso à prova dwaterproof água| | - AliExpress


This looks great, I might pick it up during the sales. I expected to see a distinct difference in videos but it looks like they've nailed it.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> This looks great, I might pick it up during the sales. I expected to see a distinct difference in videos but it looks like they've nailed it.


It looks more like a rendering than an actual video though


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

San Martin perfects the art of making it impossible to re-size bracelets! Starts at about 6:55.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

dpeter said:


> im really tempted to one of those baltany dirty dozen things. But ive read those movements can be a hit or miss. Checked locally and for service it is not affordable to service.
> 
> Any other watch like these with more reliable movement?


I have one, lucky that it runs within 5 seconds a day.
If you get one that is off, it doesn’t need servicing, it just needs regulating or adjusting. At most it should be $50.
Well worth doing on a watch you like to get it running well.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Is it just me or are there fewer watch bargains for the sale starting tomorrow than usual for one of AliX's big sales? Anyone spot any great deals?


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

dpeter said:


> im really tempted to one of those baltany dirty dozen things. But ive read those movements can be a hit or miss. Checked locally and for service it is not affordable to service.
> 
> Any other watch like these with more reliable movement?


i am interested in one of these too. Definitely interested to see if there are any deals that apply to it during the sale. Is this thread the best place to find out about deals during the sale?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

DKE said:


> i am interested in one of these too. Definitely interested to see if there are any deals that apply to it during the sale. Is this thread the best place to find out about deals during the sale?


On WUS, yes this is the place. 

I would also recommend searching YouTube. Just about all of the affordable watch channels are AliExpress affiliates, and so there’s always several videos in the lead up to each of the big sales. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

DKE said:


> i am interested in one of these too. Definitely interested to see if there are any deals that apply to it during the sale. Is this thread the best place to find out about deals during the sale?


This is always my go-to, the regulars in this thread seem to (mostly!) have pretty good taste and are willing to take a risk to try a few obscure watches out, so you’ll get legit feedback and no ‘paid promotions’ (ie, you’ll get realistic reviews of Pagani ).


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> It looks more like a rendering than an actual video though


The video half way down the page doesn't seem to be a render though. Think it's the same video as this

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/teopfl


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> But for the date at 6 o'clock
> 
> View attachment 16521506


I’ve been considering that Rodina. How is it?
Seems like an obvious fake-rebrand. I doubt there was ever an ‘honest’ Rodina Nomos homage. As long as it doesn’t have any Nomos writing anywhere, they’re all the same to me.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Any good coupons btw? I’ll be buying some things this sale. Is the hopping game back? God, all those silly games were annoying 😂


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I’ve been considering that Rodina. How is it?
> Seems like an obvious fake-rebrand. I doubt there was ever an ‘honest’ Rodina Nomos homage. As long as it doesn’t have any Nomos writing anywhere, they’re all the same to me.


There was a Chinese "Rodina" brand of watches, started by former Sea-Gull employees. Sea-Gull produced them in its Tianjin factory, and later absorbed the company. Sea-Gull produced GT&FQ Rider versions of the Rodina models, before both brands disappeared. Every real Rodina was a NOMOS Tangente homage, and following Sea-Gull practices, had the brand name and model number engraved on the case back. (R005 w/o Date - ST1701 & R005GB w/Date - ST1731)

"Rodina" was also a Russian watch brand in the 1950's and 1960's. Currently the brand "Rodina" is owned by the Petrodvorets Watch Factory "Raketa". and this may be one reason the Chinese brand name disappeared.









Rodina R005 Bauhaus Watch Review - WatchReviewBlog


Inspired by the straightforward classic Nomos Tangente, Rodina R005 aims to relive Bauhaus style and quality craftsmanship at a very accessible price. And, judging by the response from its vast following, the otherwise little-known watchmaker has done an exceptional job at paying homage to the...




www.watchreviewblog.com


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Okay, so this post is not really about AE, but it does have something to do with China.

Today i watched a review about the moonswatch and the guy talked about how they are selling for silly money on ebay etc. So i checked and he was right. They cost about 250 quid in the UK i think and this one is going for 63,000 pounds on ebay.

So i sent a message to a friend in China who checked on toaboa and she said she could see them going for about the same as retail. I also watched another reviewer who phoned up the swatch store and was told they should be back in stock in a few days.

Hilarious, you can buy an original omega moonwatch (or reissue) for 1000 on ebay.

Makes me happy to buy my watches off AE for a fair price.









Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Omega X Swatch Bioceramic MoonSwatch at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Hilarious, you can buy an original omega moonwatch (or reissue) for 1000 on ebay.
> 
> Hilarious, you can buy an original omega moonwatch (or reissue) for 1000 on ebay.


lol!
No. Not a real one.
Not an Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch certified for manned space flight.
Although I see you can get the box for $650.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

rlachcik said:


> lol!
> No. Not a real one.
> Not an Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch certified for manned space flight.
> Although I see you can get the box for $650.


Sorry ,i know nothing about omega.

But what about something like this. 860 pounds. Is this not a moonwatch (reissue maybe)









OMEGA Speedmaster Moon Watch 2021 Professional Mens MINT CONDITION Box & Papers | eBay


Watch bracelet is also supplied full factory size with all links present. Free-sprung balance with silicon balance spring. Rhodium-plated finish, bridges with straight Geneva waves. For peace of mind, the watch will be authenticated by third party experts and given their certification and seal...



www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Auction not over...



Shanghai said:


> Sorry ,i know nothing about omega.
> 
> But what about something like this. 860 pounds. Is this not a moonwatch (reissue maybe)
> 
> ...


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Sorry ,i know nothing about omega.
> 
> But what about something like this. 860 pounds. Is this not a moonwatch (reissue maybe)
> 
> ...


omg seriously? This is an auction that is just started, the 860 pounds is the first fricken bid.
Buy AliExpress watches, and stay away from serious watches my friend, you are clueless.
I know the prices of Omega watches, I have several including an Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch with the 1861 calibre movement.
Edit: auction already over 1100 pounds with several days to run


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Got this for $269 AUD (~$200 USD) second hand on eBay. TBH it's much nicer in person than I thought it would be and wears smaller than I expected it to. Only issue I had was that it seems the last owner had opened it up for some reason and had left some dust on the dial. But I've already opened it back up and blown the dust off the dial, thankfully I can't see any dust on there at all now. Oh, there is one more issue that will apply to all of these, only two adjustment positions on the clasp.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Any good coupons btw? I’ll be buying some things this sale. Is the hopping game back? God, all those silly games were annoying 😂


DiscountMin SpendCoupon Code
$6 $60 ANNI6
$13 $120 ANNI13
$22 $180 ANNI22
$30 $250 ANNI30


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I finally caved in a moment of weakness. I've had my eye on the SM SN008-G V3 (BB58 homage) since it was released. I ended up paying $265. Score! I used a combination of Spend & Save $3 off $30, coins, coupons and a code. Happy with than since 10% tax as was applied.

However, against the grain of most people here, I prefer the superseded rivet bracelet over the current oyster. I have one on my Oris 65 and love the aesthetics. Has anyone had any luck requesting one lately from the Chinese store?


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

rlachcik said:


> omg seriously? This is an auction that is just started, the 860 pounds is the first fricken bid.
> Buy AliExpress watches, and stay away from serious watches my friend, you are clueless.
> I know the prices of Omega watches, I have several including an Omega Speedmaster Professional Moonwatch with the 1861 calibre movement.
> Edit: auction already over 1100 pounds with several days to run


Clueless, lol.

At the current exchange rate of pounds to Canadian dollars it works out at 108,000 Canadian dollars.

Can you post a Canadian ebay auction link showing me an omega Speedmaster that is above that value.

Love the clueless insult. Reminds me of when i was a 5 year-old at school. Keep up the good work.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Shanghai said:


> Okay, so this post is not really about AE, but it does have something to do with China.
> 
> Today i watched a review about the moonswatch and the guy talked about how they are selling for silly money on ebay etc. So i checked and he was right. They cost about 250 quid in the UK i think and this one is going for 63,000 pounds on ebay.
> 
> ...


Stop linking this across threads, enough MoonSwatch debates as is.

Also, nobody is gonna pay £63,000 on a MoonSwatch, that transaction ain’t going through I guarantee.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Did you find any coupons/codes for the sale?
I got a 7$ / 90 $ coupon a few days ago when going over my history of purchases, but the coupon is nowhere to be found - it got lost somewhere - and I do not see anywhere to look for red coupons in exchange for coins etc.
Moreover some watches are cheaper in Amazon even with possible coupons. Does not seem like a big sale...


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

john_marston said:


> Stop linking this across threads, enough MoonSwatch debates as is.
> 
> Also, nobody is gonna pay £63,000 on a MoonSwatch, that transaction ain’t going through I guarantee.


Okay. Good point.

I'm absolutely amazed at the hype behind these things. Remember when the first plastic notes came out in the UK and someone bid about 60,000 for a fiver.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

One of the most popular watch review channels has been selling high quality leather watch rolls. He said he has had them made as an enhancement to a popular, yet more expensive, brand.

You can see a video overview of them here, and I think you will agree they are indeed very good quality compared to most watch rolls.






I do like them, but there are three downsides: The first is that they are not cheap; he charges more than $90 for them. The second is that they are branded with the name of his youtube channel. The third is that, despite his claims, he didn't design them with his own enhancements at all.

After half an hour of searching a few weeks ago, I discovered that you can get them directly from AliExpress, with your own branding added for free. I bought one, with my own name on it. The cost is less than $45, which I think is excellent value.









25.27US $ 35% OFF|Luxury Watch Roll Box 3 Slots Leather Watch Case Holder For Men Women Watches Organizer Display Jewelry Bracelet Gift Storage - Earphone Accessories - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Springy Watch said:


> One of the most popular watch review channels has been selling high quality leather watch rolls. He said he has had them made as an enhancement to a popular, yet more expensive, brand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to see you found the same for cheaper. doesn't matter how much I like a channel or brand...but I'm not going to put any channel on there but my own


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Check out my full review here (both blue and silver dials):





Link to the watch Here


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> Trying to decide between these two for the March sale.
> 
> I do love a panda dial but I find I don't wear my chronos as much as my automatics and I already have the PD Daytona.
> The explorer I was thinking could replace my Peter Lee explorer - but then is it worth the bother just to get a slightly improved handset and bracelet?
> ...


I own the first already (the Peter Lee version) and bought the second for $81 CDN. A great deal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Springy Watch said:


> One of the most popular watch review channels has been selling high quality leather watch rolls. He said he has had them made as an enhancement to a popular, yet more expensive, brand.
> 
> You can see a video overview of them here, and I think you will agree they are indeed very good quality compared to most watch rolls.
> 
> ...


Does WR4K shill for watches - charging for reviews etc?


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone. I’m a new member but been lurking for a while, mostly in this forum. I just bought a San Martin 6105 with the 3d Kanagawa dial on the rubber strap in the Aliexpress sale. Can’t wait for it to turn up.

I remember seeing the same watch on one of my searches with a mesh type strap and thought it suited the watch really well but can’t find the post again. If anyone has this watch on a mesh style strap could you please show a photo. Thank you


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Any one have experience with this watch? 









119.0US $ 60% OFF|Chinese Original Merkur Handwinding Mechanical Retro Dress Watch 24 Rubis Chinese First Diver Watch Relogio Masculino Pre-sold - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

Springy Watch said:


> One of the most popular watch review channels has been selling high quality leather watch rolls. He said he has had them made as an enhancement to a popular, yet more expensive, brand.
> 
> You can see a video overview of them here, and I think you will agree they are indeed very good quality compared to most watch rolls.
> 
> ...


I can recommend these watch rolls and the AliExpress seller. I bought a brown one about 6 months ago and the leather is ageing nicely. The only problem was part of the lining separated but was an easy fix with a little glue.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tone1298 said:


> Any one have experience with this watch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It amazes me how much Merkur can charge for a watch with an "in-house" Tongji movement. The dial is a homage to the Shanghai 114 dive watch. The Merkur dial suggests the movement is actually a Shanghai 7120.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

That dang sale !!! (Started Mar 28)

I broke down and got all three. SUM baadeh HEPP MEH, suhweet G zuss!! 
But, with waivers and whatbots, it ended up "saving" me, like, $80, so I ain't, you know.... compainin n sheea. 
All three for WAY less than one $hittty moonswatch


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Techme said:


> Does WR4K shill for watches - charging for reviews etc?


Some of his reviews really seem like it a lot but I still watch quite a few of them. Don't really trust him though 😂


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> That dang sale !!! (Started Mar 28)
> 
> I broke down and got all three. SUM baadeh HEPP MEH, suhweet G zuss!!
> But, with waivers and whatbots, it ended up "saving" me, like, $80, so I ain't, you know.... compainin n sheea.
> ...


What a saving! Buy a few more and you’ll save enough to pay rent!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

AU $74.15 83%OFF | Steeldive SD1975 New Arrival 2021 Blue Hole Rubber Band Stainless Steel 316L Big Size Men Watch Automatic Tuna Can Diver Watch
101.12US $ 68% OFF|Steeldive SD1975 New Arrival 2021 Blue Hole Rubber Band Stainless Steel 316L Big Size Men Watch Automatic Tuna Can Diver Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress 

Think it's too big for my taste but it's a crazy price, I'm tempted to get one anyway


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> It amazes me how much Merkur can charge for a watch with an "in-house" Tongji movement. The dial is a homage to the Shanghai 114 dive watch. The Merkur dial suggests the movement is actually a Shanghai 7120.
> 
> View attachment 16528949
> View attachment 16528956


Thx for the response! The similarity to the 114 is what I’m interested in. So you’re saying it’s over priced given the type of movement? 

Do You have an opinion the Shanghai reissue version on good-stuffs?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Jugsy said:


> 101.12US $ 68% OFF|Steeldive SD1975 New Arrival 2021 Blue Hole Rubber Band Stainless Steel 316L Big Size Men Watch Automatic Tuna Can Diver Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> Think it's too big for my taste but it's a crazy price, I'm tempted to get one anyway


Hehe, just came across that one too, fantastic price. Strange thing is that it doesn't appear when you search on Ali, but only under some other Watch offers. Its a shame that yellow is unavailable.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

ronnypudding said:


> I own the first already (the Peter Lee version) and bought the second for $81 CDN. A great deal!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Chronopolis said:


> That dang sale !!! (Started Mar 28)
> 
> I broke down and got all three. SUM baadeh HEPP MEH, suhweet G zuss!!
> But, with waivers and whatbots, it ended up "saving" me, like, $80, so I ain't, you know.... compainin n sheea.
> ...


Yeah that panda's going for a great price, I may yet succumb to temptation.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Hehe, just came across that one too, fantastic price. Strange thing is that it doesn't appear when you search on Ali, but only under some other Watch offers. Its a shame that yellow is unavailable.


I think maybe it's a price error, I just found this one for $38 AUD... I can't imagine actually receiving it at this price though.

AU $38.46 93%OFF | SD1953 Hot Selling Ceramic Bezel 41mm Steeldive 30ATM Water Resistant NH35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch Reloj








75.62US $ 81% OFF|Sd1953 Hot Selling Ceramic Bezel 41mm Steeldive 30atm Water Resistant Nh35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch Reloj - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Steeldive and Addiesdive both make great Fliegers for under $100. Most are type A, but type B are also available. They do have date windows, so if you are a purist then that may be a problem for you.
> 
> The’ve no personal experience, but Escapement Time pilot watches are generally held in high regard here. They are generally a bit more expensive, but they are still under $150 and are more true to the Flieger design.
> 
> ...


Many thanks! I own a Steeldive diver and it is a great watch for the money but the date window is indeed a no go. Will look closer at Escapement Time pilot watches though.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Jugsy said:


> I think maybe it's a price error, I just found this one for $38 AUD... I can't imagine actually receiving it at this price though.
> 
> AU $38.46 93%OFF | SD1953 Hot Selling Ceramic Bezel 41mm Steeldive 30ATM Water Resistant NH35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch Reloj
> 
> ...


You've got some crazy good prices in Australia! It shows me around 60 USD in Europe.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It amazes me how much Merkur can charge for a watch with an "in-house" Tongji movement. The dial is a homage to the Shanghai 114 dive watch. The Merkur dial suggests the movement is actually a Shanghai 7120.
> 
> View attachment 16528949
> View attachment 16528956


I love it !


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> You've got some crazy good prices in Australia! It shows me around 60 USD in Europe.


Same, but still a steal if you consider the prices of nh35s

/The price difference is most likely because of the included vat


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> You've got some crazy good prices in Australia! It shows me around 60 USD in Europe.


Well this has given me a tiny bit of hope that it might not be an error. I've payed for one now and will see if it gets cancelled.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

StephenR said:


> What a saving! Buy a few more and you’ll save enough to pay rent!


That's exactly what I'm thinkin!

The other day, I told my wife I walked home bcz i missed the bus, and saved me $1.00.
She said: "You fool ! You could've missed a taxi, and saved $30!" 

Oof! 
She had a point. I didn't think of that. OK, next time. 🤪


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> It amazes me how much Merkur can charge for a watch with an "in-house" Tongji movement. The dial is a homage to the Shanghai 114 dive watch. The Merkur dial suggests the movement is actually a Shanghai 7120.
> 
> View attachment 16528949


Eye of the beholder n all, but man! That is one mutha effin' unattractive watch!! On every level! 
Who buys that???


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Any working codes to share?
I have trouble adding codes in this sale. My current cart has 60,92 euros items plus 15,75 shipping with 2.52 discounts. If you deduct VAT it goes down to 47 euros and still it does not accept the SPRING4 code for example which is valid for purchases above 30 USD.
I do not know if it is a matter of location as well.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

After watching Jody (JOMW)'s Ali-Express sale video, I finally bought a second Steeldive 'Tuna'.

A couple of years ago, I bought a Steeldive 'Tuna', 'MM300' and a Heimdallr '6105', but I got rid of them all after a relatively short while, just not enjoying their overt 'copy' styling, but of the three I liked the 'Tuna' best and I kept returning to it.

The one I had before had a green (really an olive drab) dial and bezel, but I've gone for blue this time, being a sucker for a blue dial.

Hopefully, the bezel and crown on this one will be as good as the other, but in the Aliexpress sale, even with the pre-paid VAT, this one was cheaper than the one I had before.

M


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> I think maybe it's a price error, I just found this one for $38 AUD... I can't imagine actually receiving it at this price though.
> 
> AU $38.46 93%OFF | SD1953 Hot Selling Ceramic Bezel 41mm Steeldive 30ATM Water Resistant NH35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch Reloj
> 
> ...


I bought the SD1953 last night. Hasn’t shipped yet, but my SM has apparently (or they created a shipping label at least).

Will update if it ships. Not holding my breath, but would definitely like to tinker with it.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

crAss said:


> Any working codes to share?
> I have trouble adding codes in this sale. My current cart has 60,92 euros items plus 15,75 shipping with 2.52 discounts. If you deduct VAT it goes down to 47 euros and still it does not accept the SPRING4 code for example which is valid for purchases above 30 USD.
> I do not know if it is a matter of location as well.


I decided to spend a couple more minutes trying to figure out what is going on.
In this sale most of the available codes around apply only to specific products and not globally.
More interesting that there are different prices and different codes for different countries. I never remember this happening to this extent.
I had a basket full of small things I wanted to get hoping for some discounts, overall I just got 5 euros off from a 50 euro basket.
Only way to get red coupons this sale was through the hopping game and the introductory message from which I somehow lost the coupon (I was laughing a lot when Ali informed me that I had saved over 5000 euros in purchases...those exaggerated initial prices of watches).

I believe this is a very mediocre sale with just a few real bargains (e.g., steeldives, paganis). Moreover, I went over my excel sheet and many of the watches I have where over 20-40% more expensive than originally bought, which is certainly weird/alarming (of course I am not including VAT and including coupons/promotions). On the extreme, the below watch I had bought for just 91.9 euros (not including codes/coupons) and now it is at 221 euros... 









163.9US $ 89% OFF|2022 Seagull Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Simple Business Men's Belt Waterproof Sapphire Watch Relogio Masculino 819.12.6066 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Are prices in Ali really going up? Is this the end of the 60-80 euro stainless steel, 10bar, NH35, sapphire glass, ceramic bezel watch? Is it just a hiccup due to the global situation (COVID-19 + Ukraine + ...) or is it something that is here to stay? I am glad that I have no watches left in my "to buy" list and something less than 30 watches with over 80 straps/bracelets are good to go for years to come.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

crAss said:


> Are prices in Ali really going up? Is this the end of the 60-80 euro stainless steel, 10bar, NH35, sapphire glass, ceramic bezel watch? Is it just a hiccup due to the global situation (COVID-19 + Ukraine + ...) or is it something that is here to stay? I am glad that I have no watches left in my "to buy" list and something less than 30 watches with over 80 straps/bracelets are good to go for years to come.


I agree that these chinese brands are getting less and less attractive. I bought a great Orient Contemporary just a month ago in my country, legal shop, legal warranty, sapphire, great quality for about 110 Euro. Sorry, but when I see some Chinese brand for 90 Euro up against Orient for 115 Euro with warranty from local shop, I go for Orient no doubt. And I don't really care that this chinese brand may offer similar quality, Orient is on the market for years not since last summer and that matters to me too.

There are some decent offers with coupons on Ali from time to time, and then I'm buying, but generally they charge waaaaay too much for that stuff lately. It's the same story with for example Xiaomi, they used to offer more for less but new models are more expensive than Samsung. And again, when I've got a choice between Samsung and Xiaomi for similar price, I go for Samsung.

I understand that they want to make money so they offer more for less at the beginning to get customers but sorry, they've started to charge too much too quickly. When you setup a company a year or 2 years ago, you can't expect people pay the same for your product like a company that has been on the market for 70 years.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Poerger said:


> Same, but still a steal if you consider the prices of nh35s
> 
> /The price difference is most likely because of the included vat


But still, even with VAT that shouldn't be that much of a difference.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> I think maybe it's a price error, I just found this one for $38 AUD... I can't imagine actually receiving it at this price though.
> 
> AU $38.46 93%OFF | SD1953 Hot Selling Ceramic Bezel 41mm Steeldive 30ATM Water Resistant NH35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch Reloj
> 
> ...


that is a crazy price, showing at 47 US in Canada. I think that's the price their quartz sold for?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I agree that these chinese brands are getting less and less attractive. I bought a great Orient Contemporary just a month ago in my country, legal shop, legal warranty, sapphire, great quality for about 110 Euro. Sorry, but when I see some Chinese brand for 90 Euro up against Orient for 115 Euro with warranty from local shop, I go for Orient no doubt. And I don't really care that this chinese brand may offer similar quality, Orient is on the market for years not since last summer and that matters to me too.
> 
> There are some decent offers with coupons on Ali from time to time, and then I'm buying, but generally they charge waaaaay too much for that stuff lately. It's the same story with for example Xiaomi, they used to offer more for less but new models are more expensive than Samsung. And again, when I've got a choice between Samsung and Xiaomi for similar price, I go for Samsung.
> 
> I understand that they want to make money so they offer more for less at the beginning to get customers but sorry, they've started to charge too much too quickly. When you setup a company a year or 2 years ago, you can't expect people pay the same for your product like a company that has been on the market for 70 years.


Orient make great watches, the lower end dive watches are excellent except for the bracelets, but well worth replacing them with an aftermarket one.


----------



## MagicNC (Apr 28, 2010)

I’d save up and bit quality over quantity. You will be more satisfied with one quality watch over several that no one has heard of, can’t service, and can’t reselll


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Ordered this yesterday. It wasn't part of the big sale but I did get $9.00 off from other coupons. NH35 movement. I'm hoping the yellow isn't too orange in appearance like it was on a Bliger that I previously bought. The color in the photo looks like what I'm after.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

MagicNC said:


> I’d save up and bit quality over quantity. You will be more satisfied with one quality watch over several that no one has heard of, can’t service, and can’t reselll


Who are you talking to?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

MagicNC said:


> I’d save up and bit quality over quantity. You will be more satisfied with one quality watch over several that no one has heard of, can’t service, and can’t reselll


I do not think anyone spending less than 100 euros on a watch is doing it to resell it - it's a consumable good not an investment. The value is so low as it is that does not make it worthwhile to think about reselling. Servicing for most Ali watches is a matter of exchanging the movement for which thank to Seiko and Miyota (and the rest) are usually readily available (at what price is a different story).

I started with chinese homages to get one expensive but simply I do not care anymore for an expensive watch. I get more enjoyment wearing something different everyday and if I scratch/ruin/whatever I do not really care. I have over 200 combinations of watches/straps/bracelets and I am certainly enjoying it more than the Omega Railmaster or the Tudor BB58 that I would most probably get if I actually bought a more expensive watch. 

But this is just me and most probably the vast majority of people frequenting in this corner of the affordables. Of course, when giving advice to friends I usually point them at Seiko, Orient or Swatch because they will simply get 1 watch and peace of mind is more important in that case...


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Heimdallr Monster. Great watch, and the lume is crazy good.
















Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## earlc (Jan 27, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> Well this has given me a tiny bit of hope that it might not be an error. I've payed for one now and will see if it gets cancelled.


I ordered that sd1953 for around $43 USD. I hope it goes through as I’m hoping to use it as a mod base and I also ordered a bunch of watch tools. 😀


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I agree that these chinese brands are getting less and less attractive. I bought a great Orient Contemporary just a month ago in my country, legal shop, legal warranty, sapphire, great quality for about 110 Euro. Sorry, but when I see some Chinese brand for 90 Euro up against Orient for 115 Euro with warranty from local shop, I go for Orient no doubt. And I don't really care that this chinese brand may offer similar quality, Orient is on the market for years not since last summer and that matters to me too.
> 
> There are some decent offers with coupons on Ali from time to time, and then I'm buying, but generally they charge waaaaay too much for that stuff lately. It's the same story with for example Xiaomi, they used to offer more for less but new models are more expensive than Samsung. And again, when I've got a choice between Samsung and Xiaomi for similar price, I go for Samsung.
> 
> I understand that they want to make money so they offer more for less at the beginning to get customers but sorry, they've started to charge too much too quickly. When you setup a company a year or 2 years ago, you can't expect people pay the same for your product like a company that has been on the market for 70 years.


One of the things i noticed about the latest sale, is how a lot of the stores put up their prices before it started. Obviously because of the of the sale. But when you work it out, its near enough the same price with the discounts.

It put me off buying 2 straps.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Shanghai said:


> One of the things i noticed about the latest sale, is how a lot of the stores put up their prices before it started. Obviously because of the of the sale. But when you work it out, its near enough the same price with the discounts.
> 
> It put me off buying 2 straps.


Yep, one need to be careful to not fall for that trap. There are some decent offers but there is plenty with artificially lifted prices and I see watches after discounts that are more expensive than when I bought them a month ago without any discount.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> One of the things i noticed about the latest sale, is how a lot of the stores put up their prices before it started. Obviously because of the of the sale. But when you work it out, its near enough the same price with the discounts.
> 
> It put me off buying 2 straps.


This has been true of all AliExpress, major sales. Many Seller's prices don't really change, or they offer a modest discount of a few dollars, or the stores don't participate. Some sellers operate on the "buying frenzy" theory, and actually raise prices. Lastly, there are the stores/sellers that offer banging discounts, like a Steeldive, 300m WR Tuna for $75. This forum thread is all about the 3rd category of sellers.


----------



## lee.cw.justin (Nov 24, 2021)

earlc said:


> I ordered that sd1953 for around $43 USD. I hope it goes through as I’m hoping to use it as a mod base and I also ordered a bunch of watch tools. 😀


Just ordered the SD1953 green, $36cad.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone tried this Turtle out? Retro Water Ghost
Interesting case shape unless it's just the angle


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Watchout63 said:


> Anyone tried this Turtle out? Retro Water Ghost
> Interesting case shape unless it's just the angle
> 
> View attachment 16530275


Of course:









Quick review of my D.Veith Phantom Aquanaut


Hi f71! Here's a quick review of a newly received watch: the Phantom Aquanaut with Seagull ST2130 movement (ETA 2824-2 clone). The watch was 510 RMB (65 EUR) from taobao: 维时复古水鬼经典鲍鱼定制手表潜水表国产2824自动机械机芯手表-淘宝网 My wife ordered it beginning of February and got it shipped via a Chinese broker to...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm getting vetoed by the wife, she wants me to order this SM instead.

SN085-G


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

jhdscript said:


> I love it !


Do you have this watch?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> I think maybe it's a price error, I just found this one for $38 AUD... I can't imagine actually receiving it at this price though.
> 
> AU $38.46 93%OFF | SD1953 Hot Selling Ceramic Bezel 41mm Steeldive 30ATM Water Resistant NH35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch Reloj
> 
> ...


The price is great, I want to buy it (purely for the savings!), but there’s something about Subs that just doesn’t gel with me… I really want to like them, especially at that price!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> I think maybe it's a price error, I just found this one for $38 AUD... I can't imagine actually receiving it at this price though.
> 
> AU $38.46 93%OFF | SD1953 Hot Selling Ceramic Bezel 41mm Steeldive 30ATM Water Resistant NH35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch Reloj
> 
> ...


The price is now $398 USD, so I think they made an error. I'm guessing they will probably fill existing orders, but wanted to stem the bleeding.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Well after reviewing the wife's pick and seeing a vid on it, I just can't go with 40mm dia case. I thought I could but seeing it on a guys 6.75" wrist vs my 8" wrist I think it would be too small. 
So I ended up ordering this SM that I've been wanting to try. I know boring, but for $171 and change, I couldn't resist


----------



## vzan (Mar 4, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> that is a crazy price, showing at 47 US in Canada. I think that's the price their quartz sold for?


There are two different links to the same Steeldive store:

US$83,58 (￡66.89)








83.58US $ 79% OFF|Sd1953 Steeldive Brand 2022 Men Mechanical Wristwatch 41mm Stainless Steel Men Watch Nh35 Sapphire Glass Men Watches Reloj - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





US$398 (￡318.51):








83.58US $ 79% OFF|Sd1953 Hot Selling Ceramic Bezel 41mm Steeldive 30atm Water Resistant Nh35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch Reloj - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The price is now $398 USD, so I think they made an error. I'm guessing they will probably fill existing orders, but wanted to stem the bleeding.


The $398 is the error.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tjcdas said:


> The $398 is the error.


Common AE practice to stop people using a link. I saw it priced at $53+ USD last night, and now it's $83.58. I think someone was transposing numbers. The $75.84 Tunas are still a steal, but SOLD OUT except for Green on Rubber.









104.58US $ 79% OFF|Steeldive Sd1975 New Arrival 2021 Blue Hole Rubber Band Stainless Steel 316l Big Size Men Watch Automatic Tuna Can Diver Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> One of the most popular watch review channels has been selling high quality leather watch rolls. He said he has had them made as an enhancement to a popular, yet more expensive, brand.
> 
> You can see a video overview of them here, and I think you will agree they are indeed very good quality compared to most watch rolls.
> 
> ...


Ew. Not surprised though. WR4K is a total shill. And he's not one of the most popular watch channels. He most defintely has paid subs & views to boost getting free stuff.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Watchout63 said:


> I'm getting vetoed by the wife, she wants me to order this SM instead.
> 
> SN085-G
> 
> View attachment 16530449


Your watch, your choice.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Ew. Not surprised though. WR4K is a total shill. And he's not one of the most popular watch channels. He most defintely has paid subs & views to boost getting free stuff.


Didn’t WR4K get exposed for shilling by another YouTuber? Might have been Ben’s Watch Club.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Techme said:


> Didn’t WR4K get exposed for shilling by another YouTuber? Might have been Ben’s Watch Club.


Yes. I think this was the video, but I didn’t go back and rewatch to verify…







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Watchout63 said:


> Anyone tried this Turtle out? Retro Water Ghost
> Interesting case shape unless it's just the angle
> 
> View attachment 16530275


Do you have a link for the listing?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

53.54US $ 83% OFF|Pagani Fashion Mechanical Men Watch Waterproof Classic Brand Luxury Automatic Business Male Wrist Watch Sport Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





another one with decent price after codes.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Imagine caring about youtubers opinion on anything 

Back to the sales with promo codes:








These work only with some stores participating in the sales, currently I haven't found a way to determine which ones do, except putting an item in your cart and typing the promo code at checkout.

You can get more coupons by "following" a store and they will message you with a bunch of coupons, for example Pagani sent me discounts varying from $2 to $10, other sellers as much as $20. Use the app for these. If you have some red coupons (from games or previous sales) these will work too, as well as coins, but this time there is no way to exchange coins for more coupons.

edit: some more for the San Martin Official Store


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 53.54US $ 83% OFF|Pagani Fashion Mechanical Men Watch Waterproof Classic Brand Luxury Automatic Business Male Wrist Watch Sport Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


These are nice but be aware that they wear really large.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Common AE practice to stop people using a link. I saw it priced at $53+ USD last night, and now it's $83.58. I think someone was transposing numbers. The $75.84 Tunas are still a steal, but SOLD OUT except for Green on Rubber.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are now $107.44 ($97.44 w/$10 coupon----tested) and they have "1" yellow one available in addition to the green.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Here's a pleasant surprise, a 62mas chrono just dropped. Glad to see them expanding their range of ST19 watches.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> View attachment 16531506
> 
> Here's a pleasant surprise, a 62mas chrono just dropped. Glad to see them expanding their range of ST19 watches.


TBH I wish they'd offer it with a quartz chrono as well.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Jugsy said:


> TBH I wish they'd offer it with a quartz chrono as well.


Yeah, but the VK6-whatever has a terrible layout for bicompax dials, I wish Seiko would make one with anything but that asinine 24H hand.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

BobMartian said:


> Do you have a link for the listing?


Let's try the link below, AE's URL addy's are a mile and a half long, hope it works

Link


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> View attachment 16531506
> 
> Here's a pleasant surprise, a 62mas chrono just dropped. Glad to see them expanding their range of ST19 watches.


Sheesh that's nice. Is that homaging anything particular? I see 62mas case & hands, but the rest? If this is (somewhat) original, hats off

Also wish for quartz, though. I like an ST19 in a retro chrono with a display back. But these more tool watches would benefit more from quartz imo.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Unboxed and got some calipers on the Pagani Black bay Chrono.
Spoiler: I love it...more than I thought I would.


----------



## Obscuro_Devil (10 mo ago)

Watchout63 said:


> Estou sendo vetado pela esposa, ela quer que eu peça este SM em vez disso.
> 
> SN085-G
> 
> muito bonito


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I’m still digging my $70 VH31 pilot.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Unboxed and got some calipers on the Pagani Black bay Chrono.
> Spoiler: I love it...more than I thought I would.


Curse you!!! I put it in my basket, and it came up to 72 US to purchase, and I pulled the trigger.
Oh well.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Thats a nice PD.. the only ones they seem to get consistently good are their quartz chronos


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> Thats a nice PD.. the only ones they seem to get consistently good are their quartz chronos


That one blew me away yesterday and I pulled the trigger.






You guys have got phenomenal prices in Canada and USA. In Europe they charge VAT automatically now on Ali, so it doesn't look as good as it used to...


----------



## geokarbou (Jan 11, 2009)

Hi all,

So I finally received the Specht & Sohne rose gold aquanaut homage and I have to say I'm smitten, it's a gorgeous looking watch!

But unfortunately there must be a problem with the movement. Even though I wind it fully, it stops ticking after a couple of seconds every time.

I tried everything, I'm gutted becauase I really like it.

It's the first watch from Ali that pretty much dead on arrival, never had any issues with any other watch and I've ordered quite a few.

I did contact the seller trying to explain everything in detail and asked him if they could send another (and I could ship this back if they want to) because I don't really want a refund and don't want to open a dispute. As you know communication with these Chinese sellers is challenging to say the least, they did reply with an "OK" and I followed up to confirm that they are indeed sending another watch and they said "yes".

Now, I'm not sure if they will actually do that, also they didn't ask me to send the watch back so not sure I can trust them.

What's the best way to make sure they'll send another? Anyone had this happen to them before?

A couple of images for your viewing pleasure, as I said I'm gutted - it looks amazing:


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

geokarbou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I finally received the Specht & Sohne rose gold aquanaut homage and I have to say I'm smitten, it's a gorgeous looking watch!
> 
> ...


If you're not RMAing the watch, they're not really obliged to send a new one to you Escapement Time dress watch review

The goods are not worth much back to the seller, China Customs will tax up to 75% of the value of the watch if you attempt to declare it properly - they do not give any credit for previous export.
My wife tells me to just not bother trying to return lemons from AliX (Taobao, as we are domestic to those sellers, even though we are a separate tax regime).

If you want your seller to hold up to his end of the bargain then you've got to show some goodwill or at least some effort - mail it back via air mail like I did. Declare something like CNY 200 like me.

Or alternatively have it fixed locally. Ask the seller just to mail you the movement. Find a watchmaker to install it, out of your pocket.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

So the order I placed with AE on 3/29 says the order will ship in 11 days, if not you will be refunded automatically. Wonder why the lead time if it's in stock? Are you guys getting the same type status?


----------



## earlc (Jan 27, 2020)

Rumcajs9 said:


> That one blew me away yesterday and I pulled the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here in the US, Ali has been charging me 6.25% VAT on orders, which is the same as my state’s sales tax. Is it possible that they’ve registered as a seller with every state?


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Curse you!!! I put it in my basket, and it came up to 72 US to purchase, and I pulled the trigger.
> Oh well.


I did the same also lol. And I'm still waiting on 2 other ali x purchased from several weeks ago. This one should arrive sooner though because it's being shipping from the us.


earlc said:


> Here in the US, Ali has been charging me 6.25% VAT on orders, which is the same as my state’s sales tax. Is it possible that they’ve registered as a seller with every state?


You should check where the shipping location is from. I noticed I got charged tax on my recent purchase but I believe that is only because it is being shipped from a location already in the us and not direct from China.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

ryan850 said:


> I did the same also lol. And I'm still waiting on 2 other ali x purchased from several weeks ago. This one should arrive sooner though because it's being shipping from the us.
> You should check where the shipping location is from. I noticed I got charged tax on my recent purchase but I believe that is only because it is being shipped from a location already in the us and not direct from China.


Here in NY I get charged tax on all AliX orders - has been this way for at least a year.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

nyonya said:


> Here in NY I get charged tax on all AliX orders - has been this way for at least a year.


Same in Ohio


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Has anyone bought or have any experience with Poniger brand? 

I see some interesting models.









178.5US $ 25% OFF|men automatic watch,mens watches PONIGER luxury brand waterproof man dress mechanical wristwatch analog reloj hombre business|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













163.05US $ |PONIGER Men Business 50M Waterproof Fashion Dress Automatic Self wind Mechanical Wrist Watches With Calendar Steel|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Crazy watch test part 2 - I buried 5 watches + washing machine test Skmei, Sanda, Casio*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Watchout63 said:


> Let's try the link below, AE's URL addy's are a mile and a half long, hope it works
> 
> Link


Everything after the .html in the AliExpress web address is unnecessary for providing a working link to the item.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Everything after the .html in the AliExpress web address is unnecessary for providing a working link to the item.


Great info, thank you. I verified that you are in fact correct Sir.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> I noticed I got charged tax on my recent purchase but I believe that is only because it is being shipped from a location already in the us and not direct from China.


Nope. AliExpress has been collecting US state sales taxes for over two years.. I got charged sales tax for my 11.11 purchases back in 2019. I Googled it and people were getting charged sales taxes by July 2019, and possibly earlier.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Inque said:


> Has anyone bought or have any experience with Poniger brand?
> 
> I see some interesting models.
> 
> ...


The renders look nice, but I would hesitate to buy an Aliexpress watch without seeing video of it.
Also, what is the point of a tachymeter scale on a three-hand watch? It looks nice, but that's about it.



Spoiler



But that brand is a nonstarter for me because I can't say that name out loud on the street.
Some of Lobinni's models look similar and don't have that issue.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Unboxed and got some calipers on the Pagani Black bay Chrono.
> Spoiler: I love it...more than I thought I would.


how was the re-sizing? just reading now their description of the rivets, not like the SM fiasco I hope?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Nope. AliExpress has been collecting US state sales taxes for over two years.. I got charged sales tax for my 11.11 purchases back in 2019. I Googled it and people were getting charged sales taxes by July 2019, and possibly earlier.


OMG, so we don't get this tax in Canada, are we actually the best place to buy AliExpress watches????
lol


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> how was the re-sizing? just reading now their description of the rivets, not like the SM fiasco I hope?


Nothing like the SM rivet bracelet. These use typical screws. It's a faux-rivet bracelet....looks great, sizes like any other screw system


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Looking for 4-5 dollars discount codes over 40 dollars.

Anyone have any working code?
I tried many codes on some sites but not working.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Inque said:


> Looking for 4-5 dollars discount codes over 40 dollars.
> 
> Anyone have any working code?
> I tried many codes on some sites but not working.


Do you use the "Honey" app when shopping at AE? I used it on my last order and saved a good amount. You may want to give it a try if you haven't already.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Trying to decide between these two for the March sale.
> 
> I do love a panda dial but I find I don't wear my chronos as much as my automatics and I already have the PD Daytona.
> The explorer I was thinking could replace my Peter Lee explorer - but then is it worth the bother just to get a slightly improved handset and bracelet?
> ...


So in the end I got the PD polar explorer. That panda Tudor chrono looks great but I just tend to wear my autos more. 

The only other thing I bought was another 20mm isofrane style strap. It’s been hard to find one in a decent shade of orange, hopefully this one does the trick.

How about everyone else? What’s the damage?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> So in the end I got the PD polar explorer. That panda Tudor chrono looks great but I just tend to wear my autos more.
> 
> The only other thing I bought was another 20mm isofrane style strap. It’s been hard to find one in a decent shade of orange, hopefully this one does the trick.
> 
> How about everyone else? What’s the damage?


I actually snuck out without purchasing anything.

lets look past the fact that I purchased or had 5 or 6 packages in the mail the weeks before 🤣


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I managed to get a good strap, some buckles and espresso brewing coffee stuff...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> I actually snuck out without purchasing anything.
> 
> lets look past the fact that I purchased or had 5 or 6 packages in the mail the weeks before


Such restraint! Don’t you know this was a SALE! 

You can always tell when a sale is coming by how all the vendors start raising their prices. Like a crusty old sailor who sniffs the air, squints and says “there’s a storm be brewing!”

Honestly, there didn’t feel like many bargains to be had, with a few notable exceptions from the likes of Steeldive and Pagani.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Full review for those interested. it's gotta be paganis best all around packaged watch...it's really good.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Such restraint! Don’t you know this was a SALE!
> 
> You can always tell when a sale is coming by how all the vendors start raising their prices. Like a crusty old sailor who sniffs the air, squints and says “there’s a storm be brewing!”
> 
> Honestly, there didn’t feel like many bargains to be had, with a few notable exceptions from the likes of Steeldive and Pagani.


For sure. I had a few watches in my cart...mainly was interested in the Seig flamma Chr.Ward homage...but it didn't drop at all.

being a reviewer, I'm lucky enough to finally be getting to a point where most stores are offering me discounts which end up being about what typical sales prices are...so I scoop them up when I'm ready. for isntance I got my SN021 for $275 or something...it was actually cheaper during this sale. someone said they got it for $255 which is a smokin' good deal.

but yeah, most pagani's are on good sales as well. but otherwise, I was fairly underwhelmed by the sale.


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

mrwomble said:


> How about everyone else? What’s the damage?


I bought two cheap silicone straps for my Orient Kamasu and Citizen NY0040, plus an ostrich strap. Did not see any good deals.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

earlc said:


> Here in the US, Ali has been charging me 6.25% VAT on orders, which is the same as my state’s sales tax. Is it possible that they’ve registered as a seller with every state?


poor you..here its 25% on every sale


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with this SteelDive 1972 model? Does it homage the Seiko 6309 by chance in terms of size? I have a 6309 that the movement needs servicing due to date not advancing properly and I'd love to find an homage to it.









STEELDIVE SD1972 6309 King Turtle Dive Watch V2


Watch SpecificationModel: SD1972Movement: Japan NH36 automatic, 41 hours of energy storage. Case material: 316L stainless steelCase back: 316L stainless steelBezel: 120 click unidirect rotational ceramic bezelWatch mirror: sapphire crystal with AR coating.Water resistance: 200 m / 20...




www.steeldives.com


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

just me, or is the arrow wrong on the atp version?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> How about everyone else? What’s the damage


I could not resist to buy 5 Steeldive watches due to crazy low member prices in combination with some coupons.
Three SD1975 in black, orange and yellow (~ 50€ each), one SD1976 in black (a bit over 80€) and one SD1953 Kermit (a bit under 30€).
So I paid approximately the list price of one Moonswatch for five automatic watches with NH35 movements, stainless steel cases, saphire crystals, fully lumed ceramic bezel inserts and a waterproof rating of 300/1000m.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I don’t think they will ship the those SD1953 deals. Too cheap. I ordered mine before word got out about the price. I’m guessing it is a pricing error and that they will let the processing window lapse, thus we will be automatically refunded. I really hope I’m wrong.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> So in the end I got the PD polar explorer. That panda Tudor chrono looks great but I just tend to wear my autos more.
> 
> The only other thing I bought was another 20mm isofrane style strap. It’s been hard to find one in a decent shade of orange, hopefully this one does the trick.
> 
> How about everyone else? What’s the damage?


I got a few straps that seem to be well regarded in the AliExpress Straps and Bracelets thread. That’s it. 

I may be leaving AE behind for watch purchases. With the increased prices, cancellations, slow deliveries, and a realization that I just don’t really wear my AE watches all that often, I think I would like to focus elsewhere for my purchases. 

It is still fun to see tue releases here and watch the reviews, even as I have come to realize that I need to stop buying the watches. I can still appreciate them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> I could not resist to buy 5 Steeldive watches due to crazy low member prices in combination with some coupons.
> Three SD1975 in black, orange and yellow (~ 50€ each), one SD1976 in black (a bit over 80€) and one SD1953 Kermit (a bit under 30€).
> So I paid approximately the list price of one Moonswatch for five automatic watches with NH35 movements, stainless steel cases, saphire crystals, fully lumed ceramic bezel inserts and a waterproof rating of 300/1000m.


You got those watches at those prices? Holly crap!, I don't blame you; I'd have gone frenzy crazy purchasing as well... I missed big on that sale...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Techme said:


>


Is this considered to be San Martin's 62mas V1 despite using their older LJM brand name? The 62mas is probably my favourite case shape.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Do you know any way to soften the watch strap, as these that come with chinese watches are usually very stiff?


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Do you know any way to soften the watch strap, as these that come with chinese watches are usually very stiff?


This might help;

Boiling Rubber Straps


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Do you know any way to soften the watch strap, as these that come with chinese watches are usually very stiff?


I saw this technique from the best of aliexpress straps thread:


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Techme said:


> I don’t think they will ship the those SD1953 deals. Too cheap. I ordered mine before word got out about the price. I’m guessing it is a pricing error and that they will let the processing window lapse, thus we will be automatically refunded. I really hope I’m wrong.


I expect the same. No info on it whatsoever. Mostly they are far quicker. They will sit it out


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

johncomer said:


> This might help;
> 
> Boiling Rubber Straps


Interesting idea but I forgot to add that I'm asking about leather straps, not sure if boiling water would work on that too?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Interesting idea but I forgot to add that I'm asking about leather straps, not sure if boiling water would work on that too?


I usually assemble mine on a watch and put them under the weight of an old radio...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Poerger said:


> I expect the same. No info on it whatsoever. Mostly they are far quicker. They will sit it out


No movement on the Tuna's either, I'm thinking they'll probably sit them out as well.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Techme said:


>


I thought these were PRE - NH35 movements? Great looking watch.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Is this considered to be San Martin's 62mas V1 despite using their older LJM brand name? The 62mas is probably my favourite case shape.


Yeah, I think the LJM is the V1. I think there may have a been a few hybrid versions depleting the parts bin when they changed the name to San Martin. Actually…kind of like they are still doing all these years later with the ever-changing crowns, bracelets and endlinks. 

I remember when the LJM first popped up in a thread and then it had its own one. The Chinese watches at that time were mostly Miyota 8215 or Chinese versions and the crystals were mostly glass. I liked the style and was intrigued, so I followed the thread. One of the first posts I read said that the lume was like a torch (exact words), but I dismissed it with my pessimism of cheap Chinese watches. It could be bought either with sapphire or glass for $20 less. I eventually caved and ordered the LJM - everyone was actually calling it an LTM. Today, it’s still one of favourites and easily has the best lume in collection. My Proxima is second, followed by numerous Seikos. 

I did have to replace the NH35 movement, but it was flawed movement and not on SM. 

I’ve tried it on various straps and straight end bracelets, but always return to my Juelong FKM strap. 

The bronze version has tempted me several times, but my Glycine Combat Sub scratches that itch.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

[email protected] said:


> I could not resist to buy 5 Steeldive watches due to crazy low member prices in combination with some coupons.
> Three SD1975 in black, orange and yellow (~ 50€ each), one SD1976 in black (a bit over 80€) and one SD1953 Kermit (a bit under 30€).
> So I paid approximately the list price of one Moonswatch for five automatic watches with NH35 movements, stainless steel cases, saphire crystals, fully lumed ceramic bezel inserts and a waterproof rating of 300/1000m.





Techme said:


> I don’t think they will ship the those SD1953 deals. Too cheap. I ordered mine before word got out about the price. I’m guessing it is a pricing error and that they will let the processing window lapse, thus we will be automatically refunded. I really hope I’m wrong.


This must be the WIS equivalent of Flyertalk error fares.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> I actually snuck out without purchasing anything.
> 
> lets look past the fact that I purchased or had 5 or 6 packages in the mail the weeks before 🤣


nice! recommend a watch that gets us all buying it, and you "snuck out" with an empty cart!
Looking forward to my Panda!!!!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> I actually snuck out without purchasing anything.
> 
> lets look past the fact that I purchased or had 5 or 6 packages in the mail the weeks before 🤣


Whoa Steve! You get me pumped up to buy the Tandorio California Radiomir and then you bail out.... Tsk tsk... 🤣

BTW...since you were asking in the video : the 1940 Radiomir series has this type of lugs, solid, not adjustable wires. AFAIK, none comes with a California dial.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> It is still fun to see tue releases here and watch the reviews, even as I have come to realize that I need to stop buying the watches. I can still appreciate them.


I want to see new designs


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

geokarbou said:


> Hi all,
> 
> So I finally received the Specht & Sohne rose gold aquanaut homage and I have to say I'm smitten, it's a gorgeous looking watch!
> 
> ...


That looks great but the situation is lousy----simply the luck of the draw but keep after them for a replacement. Mine came in perfect condition and keeps great time-----good luck and I hope it works out for you because this is one great looking watch! Keep us apprised! I'll bet they work w/you!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16537804


Love that dog! Oh, the watch is nice too!-----hahahaha----great looking 62MAS! My favorite looking 62MAS is the SM bar none other than possibly the small Seestern! But I have no direct experience w/Seestern so definitely would opt for the 40mm SM!!!!!!!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

This was a pretty weak sale? None of the products I was looking to buy had discounts, and the coupons apply to pre-VAT&shipping values. So 10-20% off coupons were more like 5-10% off at checkout.

Saved a little bit of money but not worth delaying a few purchases by almost a month.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I was going to buy a Sugess 1963 pilots chrono during the sale but the sellers---- both Sugess & Seestern-----upped the price so much just prior to the sale that the sale price was a wash with the pre-sale price. Obviously, I didn't buy and now I think I will pass altogether!!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Fact : staying away from this thread for the whole sales week saved me an untold amount of money.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Techme said:


> I don’t think they will ship the those SD1953 deals. Too cheap. I ordered mine before word got out about the price. I’m guessing it is a pricing error and that they will let the processing window lapse, thus we will be automatically refunded. I really hope I’m wrong.





Poerger said:


> I expect the same. No info on it whatsoever. Mostly they are far quicker. They will sit it out





Jugsy said:


> No movement on the Tuna's either, I'm thinking they'll probably sit them out as well.


The tuna shipped last night, still some hope for the 1953.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> …How about everyone else? What’s the damage?


I was very close to adding another Steeldive Willard to my cart as a gift, but ended up not going through with it, it was only a $10 discount, may be able to do better in 11:11, and if not, it was just a whim anyway! 

My only watch related purchase was one of the sailcloth straps we’ve been discussing in the straps thread, it wasn’t on sale itself, but was part of the ‘spend $40 get $4 off’, so I got a small discount. I checked the price history and it has held firm through all the sales for the past 12months, so I figured any discount was a good discount.


----------



## earlc (Jan 27, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> The tuna shipped last night, still some hope for the 1953.


My tuna and 1953 are both showing as shipped. So, yes still some hope.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

earlc said:


> My tuna and 1953 are both showing as shipped. So, yes still some hope.


How much did you pay for your 1953? I only payed $41 AUD so if they ship it it'll blow my mind. Even as I hit the purchase button I wasn't expecting to actually receive anything.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> This was a pretty weak sale? None of the products I was looking to buy had discounts, and the coupons apply to pre-VAT&shipping values. So 10-20% off coupons were more like 5-10% off at checkout.
> 
> Saved a little bit of money but not worth delaying a few purchases by almost a month.


At least for US orders, the state sales tax (which gets called VAT), has been collected for over 2.5 years. In the good old days, virtually no on-line retailer collected taxes, and now they all do.

The sale was spotty to be sure, but there were some good coupons and discounts available. Only some sellers offered the $3 Off per $30 spent. but others also included their own discounts and coupons. AliExpress even gave me a one time, $10 Off on $100+ coupon. There were some good prices, and deals to be had, but not necessarily on the item you wanted.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Turd bagels got me with the Pagani Chrono review. I've been wanting a Tudor Chrono homage for a while but didn't want to pay SM prices. 

Smaller size and only $76, I couldn't pass that up.

And I still haven't received the pvd Daytona or Pagani AP Chrono yet and I ordered 3 weeks ago. 

The Tudor homage is shipping from the US so I'll probably receive that one first.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ryan850 said:


> Turd bagels...


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Do you know any way to soften the watch strap, as these that come with chinese watches are usually very stiff?


Apparently soaking it in urine can be effective. Its a well-known treatment in the UK. First, you take the piss.....


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> How much did you pay for your 1953? I only payed $41 AUD so if they ship it it'll blow my mind. Even as I hit the purchase button I wasn't expecting to actually receive anything.


The Steeldive Store has sold over 5,200 watches (that’s calculated by adding up the numbers under each listing). That means their turnover is over 5 million USD (granted each watch is 100usd and that’s being modest to say the least). Even if they had sold 50 watches at 40 USD by mistake, not shipping them to the customers would be mean. Or typical perhaps?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Over half a million USD. My bad. Another bad day for maths…


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

StephenR said:


> I was very close to adding another Steeldive Willard to my cart as a gift, but ended up not going through with it, it was only a $10 discount, may be able to do better in 11:11, and if not, it was just a whim anyway!
> 
> My only watch related purchase was one of the sailcloth straps we’ve been discussing in the straps thread, it wasn’t on sale itself, but was part of the ‘spend $40 get $4 off’, so I got a small discount. I checked the price history and it has held firm through all the sales for the past 12months, so I figured any discount was a good discount.


I went frenzy crazy lol... A few of the watches I was watching did drop the price considerably, and also as HoustonReal explained above there was also some further discounts at the time of finalizing the transactions. Some others did that dirty "trick" of jacking the price up a few days before the sale and then dropped the price down to "sale price" (the exact same pre-sale price ). And other ones didn't drop the price at all; in fact a couple of the ones I was watching skyjacked the price, more than double the pre-sale price. TG for the two latter! lol

Stephen, would you please mind to let me know which tool you use to check the price history in AliExpress? I've kept different tabs in my computer trying to keep a tag on items, but I can't really remember once they changed prices, which happens quite often.

Please. TIA.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

starwasp said:


> Apparently soaking it in urine can be effective. Its a well-known treatment in the UK. First, you take the piss.....


Right! I had forgotten about that trick!!! If it works for your blistering hand skin sure will work for the cow skin! Thanks for the reminder!! lol


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

...And guys, gals, folks, please please please don't mention any more the AliExpress's sales tax or VAT, custom duty, or anything like that, keep it quiet please, speak in very low voice!!, keep up with the cold, brutal, we the true North: move to Canada!!! (while it lasts!!!) lol


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> How much did you pay for your 1953? I only payed $41 AUD so if they ship it it'll blow my mind. Even as I hit the purchase button I wasn't expecting to actually receive anything.


I paid AUD $38.36 for the SD 1953, which is good.  But it hasn’t shipped yet, which is bad.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Techme said:


> I paid AUD $38.36 for the SD 1953, which is good.  But it hasn’t shipped yet, which is bad.


Yeah AUD $38.46, with AUD $41.45 being the total after GST for me. I will be very surprised if it ships. TBH I saw the deal and my first thought was wow that's a good price but I'll leave it for somebody who wants it more than me. But then I thought about the price some more and was like wait a second, at that price I may as well and if it doesn't ship then I'm not too concerned. TBH, I suspect it will get very little wrist time and really just take up a spot in my watch box so I'm unphased either way.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Is it me or is ali clinging more on your money & make it harder to get a refund?

In a moment of weakness I ordered the Sugess 1963 'Top Time' mid-February. The tracking shows it's left China on Feb-25 but never arrived to France. I opened a dispute 30 days after shipping, AliExpress rejected the dispute and asked to wait 10 more days. I re-opened a new dispute today, and same thing: rejected again asking to wait 10 days //or// the end of protection period. That's what worries me: protection ends in 57 f'ing days, so that would make it 100 days after purchase to wait for a refund. My hundreds of previous orders in the last years never took more than 1.5 month to arrive. Getting a refund after 40 days was usually easy. Have the delays extended so much nowadays, or is ali more difficult to get a refund from?


----------



## earlc (Jan 27, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> How much did you pay for your 1953? I only payed $41 AUD so if they ship it it'll blow my mind. Even as I hit the purchase button I wasn't expecting to actually receive anything.


Mine was $47.xx before tax.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Intrepid04 said:


> Stephen, would you please mind to let me know which tool you use to check the price history in AliExpress? I've kept different tabs in my computer trying to keep a tag on items, but I can't really remember once they changed prices, which happens quite often.
> 
> Please. TIA.


AliPrice seems to work pretty well. It's also a browser plugin.









AliPrice search by image for Taobao, 1688, AliExpress and Alibaba. Aliexpress price tracker. Image text translation.


AliPrice search by image for Taobao, 1688, AliExpress and Alibaba. Aliexpress price tracker. Image text translation.




www.aliprice.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> Is it me or is ali clinging more on your money & make it harder to get a refund?
> 
> In a moment of weakness I ordered the Sugess 1963 'Top Time' mid-February. The tracking shows it's left China on Feb-25 but never arrived to France. I opened a dispute 30 days after shipping, AliExpress rejected the dispute and asked to wait 10 more days. I re-opened a new dispute today, and same thing: rejected again asking to wait 10 days //or// the end of protection period. That's what worries me: protection ends in 57 f'ing days, so that would make it 100 days after purchase to wait for a refund. My hundreds of previous orders in the last years never took more than 1.5 month to arrive. Getting a refund after 40 days was usually easy. Have the delays extended so much nowadays, or is ali more difficult to get a refund from?


It drives me nuts when on the product page it says 75 days or money, but AliExpress keeps extending and extending. It ends up being well over the stated time. I won’t get into the dispute system…

The only thing you can do is vote with your wallet.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> Is it me or is ali clinging more on your money & make it harder to get a refund?
> 
> In a moment of weakness I ordered the Sugess 1963 'Top Time' mid-February. The tracking shows it's left China on Feb-25 but never arrived to France. I opened a dispute 30 days after shipping, AliExpress rejected the dispute and asked to wait 10 more days. I re-opened a new dispute today, and same thing: rejected again asking to wait 10 days //or// the end of protection period. That's what worries me: protection ends in 57 f'ing days, so that would make it 100 days after purchase to wait for a refund. My hundreds of previous orders in the last years never took more than 1.5 month to arrive. Getting a refund after 40 days was usually easy. Have the delays extended so much nowadays, or is ali more difficult to get a refund from?


Visa is 120 days if you paid that way. Talk to your bank.

Due to Shanghai outbreak - and it not being just Shanghai, even we in Hong Kong are facing delayed shipments. However still merchants should trigger refunds for shipments they can't ship within protection period, and give customers the option to reorder when they can resume shipments.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Is it me or is ali clinging more on your money & make it harder to get a refund?
> 
> In a moment of weakness I ordered the Sugess 1963 'Top Time' mid-February. The tracking shows it's left China on Feb-25 but never arrived to France. I opened a dispute 30 days after shipping, AliExpress rejected the dispute and asked to wait 10 more days. I re-opened a new dispute today, and same thing: rejected again asking to wait 10 days //or// the end of protection period. That's what worries me: protection ends in 57 f'ing days, so that would make it 100 days after purchase to wait for a refund. My hundreds of previous orders in the last years never took more than 1.5 month to arrive. Getting a refund after 40 days was usually easy. Have the delays extended so much nowadays, or is ali more difficult to get a refund from?


I have gotten a fair number of refunds due to delayed arrival of packages, but the Ali protection explicitly states the number of days and it is usually 90 (I have seen even 45 days for some packages). If they follow what is advertised then I cannot say anything against them.
I always open a dispute a couple of days before the 90 day mark and am always granted the refund after ~5 days. Just to mention that I have never opened a dispute for refund if the item has been cleared from customs and it is on its way to my house.
The funniest thing of all is 3 watches that were delayed over 5 months during the first wave of COVID-19, I had gotten full refunds, but they were eventually stopped at customs and had to pay VAT and clearance fee .


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Intrepid04 said:


> Stephen, would you please mind to let me know which tool you use to check the price history in AliExpress? I've kept different tabs in my computer trying to keep a tag on items, but I can't really remember once they changed prices, which happens quite often.
> 
> Please. TIA.





HoustonReal said:


> AliPrice seems to work pretty well. It's also a browser plugin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve used Aliprice as well, but more recently have been using Pricearchive - AliExpress Price Tracker , the first time you open it each session it’ll send you to an affiliate link of the item you’re looking at, but just close that and head back to the page and you can search for as many items as you like.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Technically all AliExpress other than the dial


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

At long last, my San Martin MOP has come in!


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

sopapillas said:


> At long last, my San Martin MOP has come in!


MOP??? Sure? Very nice indeed. Dimensions? It's 40mm or 43?


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

hori said:


> MOP??? Sure? Very nice indeed. Dimensions? It's 40mm or 43?


It’s advertised as MOP, and no reason to distrust SM given their reputation. This one is 40.5mm, there is also a 43mm (obviously a James Cameron Deep Sea homage).








I have to say, case finishing and build quality surprised me. Transitions are much sharper than my SPB143, and the bracelet and clasp are miles ahead. This is my first SM so I’m sure others are well familiar with their quality, but for the price, this thing is incredible! And I think the MOP gradient blue dial is a really nice unique touch that goes beyond a straight homage/copy to the James Cameron SD.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

starwasp said:


> Apparently soaking it in urine can be effective. Its a well-known treatment in the UK. First, you take the piss.....


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Fantastic watch for the price, NH36 movement. But with a little QC issue at 4PM.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> It’s advertised as MOP, and no reason to distrust SM given their reputation. This one is 40.5mm, there is also a 43mm (obviously a James Cameron Deep Sea homage).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, the Seiko is hardened steel, ~3x more scratch resistant but more difficult to get sharp line finishing like the SM. So it’s a bit apples & oranges


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> To be fair, the Seiko is hardened steel, ~3x more scratch resistant but more difficult to get sharp line finishing like the SM. So it’s a bit apples & oranges


Diashield is not worth it. It’s not hard enough to justify the mediocre finishing and difficulty to repolish, especially when Zelos manages 4x harder and gets lines like this.








vs the SPB143


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

john_marston said:


> To be fair, the Seiko is hardened steel, ~3x more scratch resistant but more difficult to get sharp line finishing like the SM. So it’s a bit apples & oranges


I have the MOP. Its a great watch, haven't worn it since i got my willard though.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Does anybody know if the 6R movement is the same as the NH35, i.e size etc.

Is it possible to change over my NH35 with an upgraded movement or is one bigger than the other?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> At long last, my San Martin MOP has come in!


very different to my San Martin MOP


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

San Martín Chronograph on the invicta watch stand. My first San Martín and I don’t know whybut this one exudes quality. Not sure if it’s the weight or “finishing” but feels higher end than my suggess chrono.

the invicta watch stand came from Amazon for $9 and super surprised by it. 

Quick Unboxing Video featuring a Paulareis NTTD as well


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16546321
> San Martín Chronograph on the invicta watch stand. My first San Martín and I don’t know whybut this one exudes quality. Not sure if it’s the weight or “finishing” but feels higher end than my suggess chrono.
> 
> the invicta watch stand came from Amazon for $9 and super surprised by it.
> ...


Looks fantastic, and very legible! 

I just ordered this very same San Martin about five days ago. Just curious how long it took to arrive.

Thanks!


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Catalyzt said:


> Looks fantastic, and very legible!
> 
> I just ordered this very same San Martin about five days ago. Just curious how long it took to arrive.
> 
> Thanks!


I think one month possibly to NJ


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> AliPrice seems to work pretty well. It's also a browser plugin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hum... I didn't know that such thing existed...

Thanks a lot HoustonReal, greatly appreciated.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> Does anybody know if the 6R movement is the same as the NH35, i.e size etc.
> 
> Is it possible to change over my NH35 with an upgraded movement or is one bigger than the other?


These would indicate that the movements are the same diameter and height.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Any news on the cheap-as-chips sd1953 or tuna? I tried to contact Steeldive Store on a few occasions but they tend to ignore me (messages unread despite their recorded activity on Ali).


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

JojX said:


> Any news on the cheap-as-chips sd1953 or tuna? I tried to contact Steeldive Store on a few occasions but they tend to ignore me (messages unread despite their recorded activity on Ali).


I got one of the "expensive" straps of Ali this sale. It was not on sale, just used the red coupons, but they have still to send it. There are 3 days remaining, let's see if they actually send it. The strap was available in 3 stores, this was the cheapest (3 and 5 euros less than the other 2 and with only a 95% positive feedback.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> Any news on the cheap-as-chips sd1953 or tuna? I tried to contact Steeldive Store on a few occasions but they tend to ignore me (messages unread despite their recorded activity on Ali).


My tuna shipped a couple of days ago and my 1953 just shipped a few minutes ago, I can barely believe it.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Shipping at that price certainly tells that they are still making profit with that price albeit a much lower in comparison with normal pricing.
Also we will never know it if was actually a mistake or they wanted to clear their warehouse of stock for whatever reason.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> My tuna shipped a couple of days ago and my 1953 just shipped a few minutes ago, I can barely believe it.
> View attachment 16546875
> 
> View attachment 16546876


Let’s just hope they’re real tracking numbers


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I bought a watch during the sale about a week ago now. Sent them a message, no response, & still not shipped. I guess they don't want the business? 🤔Just hope they don't panic & send a fake shipping nr before the 10 days are up so that they can keep my money / their rep hostage for another 80 days.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

john_marston said:


> I bought a watch during the sale about a week ago now. Sent them a message, no response, & still not shipped. I guess they don't want the business? 🤔Just hope they don't panic & send a fake shipping nr before the 10 days are up so that they can keep my money / their rep hostage for another 80 days.


I ordered on 3/29 and received a Shipping Notice on 4/3. My original status said the order will ship in 11 days. 
So I think they are working on orders, just a bit slow at the moment. Good luck.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Late night unboxing of the New Pagani Longines Spirit homage.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Jugsy said:


> My tuna shipped a couple of days ago and my 1953 just shipped a few minutes ago, I can barely believe it.
> View attachment 16546875
> 
> View attachment 16546876


You guys are lucky in Australia, USA and Canada. I bought this SD1975 and it was 118 AUD with shipping to Poland from the same offer... they are ripping us off here in Europe.


----------



## lee.cw.justin (Nov 24, 2021)

JojX said:


> Any news on the cheap-as-chips sd1953 or tuna? I tried to contact Steeldive Store on a few occasions but they tend to ignore me (messages unread despite their recorded activity on Ali).


AMAZING. Mine just shipped. Can't go wrong with this price.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Rumcajs9 said:


> You guys are lucky in Australia, USA and Canada. I bought this SD1975 and it was 118 AUD with shipping to Poland from the same offer... they are ripping us off here in Europe.


This has nothing to do with Europe. The prices in this case mainly were determined by your member status (i.e. how much you already have spent on AliExpress):


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

SteveFWatches said:


> I think one month possibly to NJ


Seven days so far. Website says it will ship in 5 days or be automatically canceled unless I extend the delivery time.

I really do want the watch, but the process seems to be needlessly confusing and involve a lot of gratuitous intermediate stages for the procedure-- kind of like the user interface of almost anything these days. Can't be super efficient for anyone!


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

[email protected] said:


> This has nothing to do with Europe. The prices in this case mainly were determined by your member status (i.e. how much you already have spent on AliExpress):
> View attachment 16547646


Those prices are insane, you got 2 pieces when I had to pay not much less for 1 and it was a good price anyway, because now its showing me 124E. What is going on... I never heard about this member status, does it really affect the price that much? I don't think you would get such price for this piece even on alibaba buying 1000 pieces.


----------



## lee.cw.justin (Nov 24, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Those prices are insane, you got 2 pieces when I had to pay not much less for 1 and it was a good price anyway, because now its showing me 124E. What is going on... I never heard about this member status, does it really affect the price that much? I don't think you would get such price for this piece even on alibaba buying 1000 pieces.


I've never heard of the member satus either. I don't buy much from aliexpress, maybe like 6 or 7 transactions a year ($10cad guitar strings and stuff). Maybe I just lucked out on the $36cad SD1953.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

StephenR said:


> I’ve used Aliprice as well, but more recently have been using Pricearchive - AliExpress Price Tracker , the first time you open it each session it’ll send you to an affiliate link of the item you’re looking at, but just close that and head back to the page and you can search for as many items as you like.


Thanks a lot Stephen, HoustonReal and all!


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

lee.cw.justin said:


> I've never heard of the member satus either. I don't buy much from aliexpress, maybe like 6 or 7 transactions a year ($10cad guitar strings and stuff). Maybe I just lucked out on the $36cad SD1953.


Unreal... I never saw those prices... Damn it!


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Techme said:


> Yeah, I think the LJM is the V1. I think there may have a been a few hybrid versions depleting the parts bin when they changed the name to San Martin. Actually…kind of like they are still doing all these years later with the ever-changing crowns, bracelets and endlinks.
> 
> I remember when the LJM first popped up in a thread and then it had its own one. The Chinese watches at that time were mostly Miyota 8215 or Chinese versions and the crystals were mostly glass. I liked the style and was intrigued, so I followed the thread. One of the first posts I read said that the lume was like a torch (exact words), but I dismissed it with my pessimism of cheap Chinese watches. It could be bought either with sapphire or glass for $20 less. I eventually caved and ordered the LJM - everyone was actually calling it an LTM. Today, it’s still one of favourites and easily has the best lume in collection. My Proxima is second, followed by numerous Seikos.
> 
> ...


LJM is the initials of "Liao Jiaming", the abbreviation of my name.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> This has nothing to do with Europe. The prices in this case mainly were determined by your member status (i.e. how much you already have spent on AliExpress):
> View attachment 16547646


I'm a diamond member and never got to see those prices so yeah


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Interesting watch but they screwed silver hands that are barely visible on that dial. It's not accurate either, some Shanghai movement, wasn't checking in detail but it seems like +20s a day.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

Pfeffernuss said:


> I'm a diamond member and never got to see those prices so yeah


When you use the app, go to the Account tab, then click on your name on top.
In the _Picks for Members_ list you sometimes during sales find these crazy prizes (mostly on top of the list, the further you scroll down, the less interesting the 'rebates' are)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have been quiet on here over the past couple of months, as I have been reorganising my collection. Mostly giving away watches I don't wear, and "upscaling" the watches I am keeping.

Today, I put my Escapement Time Flieger on a brand new leather strap, which was custom made by a local company for a very reasonable $25. Yet again, it shows me how a new strap can breathe new life into an old watch.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Got this in the mail today, purchased during the most recent sale so shipping was actually really fast. Looks really good in person, I might try to get some more photos in natural light tomorrow.


----------



## Kaboom25 (May 28, 2014)

Shanghai said:


> Does anybody know if the 6R movement is the same as the NH35, i.e size etc.
> 
> Is it possible to change over my NH35 with an upgraded movement or is one bigger than the other?


Not only are they the same size, they are SO similar as to be exactly the same except for the mainspring, giving the 6R a longer power reserve. It is rumored, though undocumented as far as I can find, that the mainspring change is the ONLY difference between them. Escapement and geartrain are confirmed to be identical.

It could hardly be considered an upgrade unless you are specifically looking for a longer PR.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sanmartinwatch said:


> LJM is the initials of "Liao Jiaming", the abbreviation of my name.


@sanmartinwatch

Thanks for your input Liao. I am curious, do you consider the LJM version the V1 of the 62mas series?

Have you considered reviving any of the older LJM and SM models? Obviously the SM brand has grown in leaps and bounds over the years, but I feels some of the older models would be worth another run.

I think the LJM Oris 65 SN002-G2 would be worth another go. A 38mm version would do well with the current trend in smaller watches. 



















San Martin “LTM” Retro Diver SN002-G2 (Review) – Oris 65 who?


Today we are gonna talk about a company called San Martin, they are a relatively big brand actually and if I’m correct they started making watches about 2-3 years ago. There isn’t much …




kaminskyblog.com





Also, another watch I would like to see SM do their take on is the Rolex GMT Master 6542. Perhaps you reuse the SN005-G. 



















Finally, it would be amazing to see a Seiko SLA043 homage when SM do their 62mas V5.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

&Jugsy, just got notification my SD1953 shipped.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

My Pagani BB chrono has shipped


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Wow - these new Pagani Design Chronographs are certainly very colourful!!


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Springy Watch said:


> I have been quiet on here over the past couple of months, as I have been reorganising my collection. Mostly giving away watches I don't wear, and "upscaling" the watches I am keeping.
> 
> Today, I put my Escapement Time Flieger on a brand new leather strap, which was custom made by a local company for a very reasonable $25. Yet again, it shows me how a new strap can breathe new life into an old watch.
> 
> View attachment 16549167


Wow, looks great. You can't just show us that and not share who made the strap! 👍
(Though I know that with international shipping it may not be such a great deal anymore)


Springy Watch said:


> Wow - these new Pagani Design Chronographs are certainly very colourful!!


Certainly a very contemporary color choice... Gotta hand it to Pagani for finding holes in the market. I don't recall seeing any other well-made Chinese Daytona clone with the old-style steel bezel.
Call me a nitpicker but I noticed that they used different font for the two "o"s in "Chronograph"... The second "o" looks to actually be a "0".









No idea why they would do this. It looks very strange. They always find a way to cock up the designs that I like, LOL


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Wow, looks great. You can't just show us that and not share who made the strap! 👍
> (Though I know that with international shipping it may not be such a great deal anymore)


He is just a one man company here in Prague in the Czech republic. He doesn't ship internationally, unfortunately. In fact, he prefers people to visit his workshop, so he can custom make the strap and buckle for the customer. To be honest, I can't see how he makes a living from it, but the quality is incredible for the price.



Not_A_Guest said:


> Call me a nitpicker but I noticed that they used different font for the two "o"s in "Chronograph"... The second "o" looks to actually be a "0".
> View attachment 16550071
> 
> 
> No idea why they would do this. It looks very strange. They always find a way to cock up the designs that I like, LOL


Well spotted. I hadn't notice that. Very strange indeed!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

There hasn't been much out there in the way of....well, anything on this Merkur Skindiver. I was curious enough, so I just had to get it in. 
it's a pretty interesting watch, for sure. out-spec'd by most Ali watches, but you can't deny the cool factor.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Call me a nitpicker but I noticed that they used different font for the two "o"s in "Chronograph"... The second "o" looks to actually be a "0".





Springy Watch said:


> Well spotted. I hadn't notice that. Very strange indeed!


Could be deliberate; there are 5 letters to either side... ...but it still looks a bit weird...


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Lacz Denton LD-9106 automatic GMT watch review 40mm "Mido Ocean Star GMT" homage* 
*https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9ueXJn 




 *


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Could be deliberate; there are 5 letters to either side... ...but it still looks a bit weird...


 I’m betting on typo given it’s ‘correct’ on my white one (even if the quality is a bit shonky under close up)


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Yicker In Indiana said:


> I’m betting on typo given it’s ‘correct’ on my white one (even if the quality is a bit shonky under close up)
> View attachment 16550463


You may be right; it certainly looks better with an 'O' and not a '0'


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Wow, looks great. You can't just show us that and not share who made the strap!
> (Though I know that with international shipping it may not be such a great deal anymore)
> 
> Certainly a very contemporary color choice... Gotta hand it to Pagani for finding holes in the market. I don't recall seeing any other well-made Chinese Daytona clone with the old-style steel bezel.
> ...


Remove the writing and just use the logo. Problem solved. 

And it’s definitely a zero. If PD paid attention to the most basic of details, like hands and dial printing, surely their reputation (and sales) would improve by 1000%. It’s like they have the work experience teens doing the design and QC. They could even pay someone independently that would pick up the issues in under 1 minute. Yes, I know PD just assemble parts from separate factories, but isn’t the purpose of prototypes to find pre-production errors?

Buying a V1 PD is a gamble.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

I'd say they are doing a pretty good job. Look how models they are pumping out each month. It's like 4 or 5 new ones. The finishing has gotten pretty good across the board.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

ryan850 said:


> I'd say they are doing a pretty good job. Look how models they are pumping out each month. It's like 4 or 5 new ones. The finishing has gotten pretty good across the board.


Their pace is truly ridiculous, but it's obvious that their """design""" team isn't doing too much original work. Not that I mind.
But it's never a good idea to buy _any_ AliX watch until you see video reviews, if possible.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

One of my favourite, excellent quality for the price but not extremely accurate, I think mine is about +13s/day.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> One of my favourite, excellent quality for the price but not extremely accurate, I think mine is about +13s/day.


This would be so cool if not for the open heart. Such a shame that many cool Chinese movements have open hearts, and that the manufacturers don't cover it up!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not_A_Guest said:


> This would be so cool if not for the open heart. Such a shame that many cool Chinese movements have open hearts, and that the manufacturers don't cover it up!


The OPEN HEART is a feature, not a bug. Brands use those calibers so they can offer an open heart watch. Not my cup of tea, but they wouldn't exist in such great numbers if people didn't buy them.

As a kid I loved my skeleton watch, but now I don't like them. I appreciate the engineering of a real tourbillon, but I can't see owning one. I don't like the look, lack of readability, and the cost is in no way justified by anything it does to make the watch more accurate. If I'm going to spend that kind of money, I'd rather be paying for useful features, upgraded components, or better finishing.

Similarly, I don't like jewels/crystals on a watch dial or bezel. They are very popular in many parts of the globe, so I don't begrudge Chinese brands, or even Rolex or other European brands, from offering models I would never choose for myself. The market dictates what is produced, and taste is subjective.

*Piaget G0A45040 Polo Emperador Skeleton Tourbillon* 49mm automatic.















If it had a Chinese brand label, everyone would call it hideous. The fact it's a Piaget takes some of the stink off. Someone will buy every one of these they make, and in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Not_A_Guest said:


> This would be so cool if not for the open heart. Such a shame that many cool Chinese movements have open hearts, and that the manufacturers don't cover it up!


There are some interesting Parnis models without open heart, like:









43mm parnis black dial Luxury power reserve automatic movement mens watch P193


43mm parnis black dial Luxury power reserve automatic movement mens watch P193




mywatchcode.com













Parnis 43mm White dial blue hands leather strap power reserve 2530 Automatic movement Men's watch 128 relogio masculino


Parnis 43mm White dial blue hands leather strap power reserve 2530 Automatic movement Men's watch 128 relogio masculino




mywatchcode.com













parnis black dial power reserve brown leather strap automatic mens watch 207B


parnis black dial power reserve brown leather strap automatic mens watch 207B




mywatchcode.com


----------



## chriswalkerband (Feb 6, 2011)

I can verify the steeldive 1970 can survive your arm hanging out a car window while it’s raining…that is all, carry on


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Pretty decent watch for the price but I regret not taking silver version. Silver looked really bad on photos but way better in the video that I saw after the purchase. I miss brushed aluminium effect visible on silver dial as black is painted smooth.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Pretty decent watch for the price but I regret not taking silver version. Silver looked really bad on photos but way better in the video that I saw after the purchase. I miss brushed aluminium effect visible on silver dial as black is painted smooth.
> View attachment 16551701
> 
> View attachment 16551699
> ...


Resist I must...oh fk it - I can't : the 6 o'clock text is written by Yoda 😇


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Ipse said:


> Resist I must...oh fk it - I can't : the 6 o'clock text is written by Yoda 😇


WTF, I didn't notice that hahaha


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

Just saw this red star - zenith "homage" and I really like it.
Does anyone have one yet? 









Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> The OPEN HEART is a feature, not a bug. Brands use those calibers so they can offer an open heart watch. Not my cup of tea, but they wouldn't exist in such great numbers if people didn't buy them.
> 
> As a kid I loved my skeleton watch, but now I don't like them. I appreciate the engineering of a real tourbillon, but I can't see owning one. I don't like the look, lack of readability, and the cost is in no way justified by anything it does to make the watch more accurate. If I'm going to spend that kind of money, I'd rather be paying for useful features, upgraded components, or better finishing.
> 
> ...


Any idea how much it is worth?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Shanghai said:


> Any idea how much it is worth?


It says "Price Available Upon Request", but the Google snapshot shows* $1,950,000.00 USD * Now that's MSRP, so maybe you can work a deal?

I'm sure Teddy Baldassarre and Kevin O'Leary would call that "affordable".


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

Just got this in an immediately put it on a fitted rubber strap with pvd clasp. 

This thing is sweet. Really has that Darth Vader vibe.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Here's some pictures in various lighting conditions. Unfortunately, I have noticed a flaw, the O in the 660 has a little dash above it so the 0 looks like Ó. Fortunately it doesn't bother me too much but I think I'll raise a dispute for a small refund, what do you think would be a fair price on a misprinted dial?

I found it quite difficult to photograph this watch without getting reflections due to the domed crystal but it is so nice in person. It's a shame about the Ó because other than that this watch screams quality.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> …what do you think would be a fair price on a misprinted dial?


I forget, do they sell dials separately? Whatever the cost of one of those is I guess


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

StephenR said:


> I forget, do they sell dials separately? Whatever the cost of one of those is I guess


Already sorted it out with them, very good customer service TBH. They offered me two options:
1. They send me a new dial and $20 for me to get the dial swapped locally.
2. I return the watch with shipping at their cost and they repair it for me.

I opted for number 1. Was really nice to be offered reasonable options straight away TBH.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> Already sorted it out with them, very good customer service TBH. They offered me two options:
> 1. They send me a new dial and $20 for me to get the dial swapped locally.
> 2. I return the watch with shipping at their cost and they repair it for me.
> 
> I opted for number 1. Was really nice to be offered reasonable options straight away TBH.


Yeah that’s a fantastic outcome, well done!


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> It says "Price Available Upon Request", but the Google snapshot shows* $1,950,000.00 USD * Now that's MSRP, so maybe you can work a deal?
> 
> I'm sure Teddy Baldassarre and Kevin O'Leary would call that "affordable".


I would hold fire and wait for another Aliexpress sale. That 3$ off for every 30$ should work out nicely here.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Hi guys, sure you have seen it thousand times but I received it few days ago and I'm very happy with it


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Upgraded the Steeldive Bronze Submariner with a custom leather strap, which I think suits it well.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

The spectre homage is one of my favorite watches. While it is so easy to combine it with a huge choice of straps and bracelets all this time it has seen most wrist time with the bond NATO during the summer months.
This was until I tried this strap on. I really like the way it combines itself with the watch. The black color shadewith the black of the bezel, the string color with the hands and dial color and in this watch I really like the drilled look.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

crAss said:


> The spectre homage is one of my favorite watches. While it is so easy to combine it with a huge choice of straps and bracelets all this time it has seen most wrist time with the bond NATO during the summer months.
> This was until I tried this strap on. I really like the way it combines itself with the watch. The black color shadewith the black of the bezel, the string color with the hands and dial color and in this watch I really like the drilled look.
> View attachment 16553741


That looks great. Love the orange lume and sandwich dial. Did you buy it complete or is it a mod project?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> It says "Price Available Upon Request", but the Google snapshot shows* $1,950,000.00 USD * Now that's MSRP, so maybe you can work a deal?
> 
> I'm sure Teddy Baldassarre and Kevin O'Leary would call that "affordable".


Is it just me or are their youtube videos cringeworthy?
Kevin gushing about the fit and finish on bottom end watches, and you know damn well when he is at his Muskoka cottage he's wearing nothing but high end stuff.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

dogbot said:


> That looks great. Love the orange lume and sandwich dial. Did you buy it complete or is it a mod project?


The watch is a sterile Debert with a hacking miyota 821a. For the price is simply great and the water resistance is good for surface swimming (3 summers wearing it on a daily basis at the sea.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> Is it just me or are their youtube videos cringeworthy?
> Kevin gushing about the fit and finish on bottom end watches, and you know damn well when he is at his Muskoka cottage he's wearing nothing but high end stuff.


I love the way Kevin talks about the price of dinner out, is about $300.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> I love the way Kevin talks about the price of dinner out, is about $300.


Is that for 1 or 2 people? His concept of affordable is certainly not is the same range as most of us in this thread.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

I like this watch, especially the gold colour dial but it's a shame they used silver hands as they are difficult to see on that gold colour. I think blue or green dial version might be a better choice. And this absurdly loud Miyota rotor...


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Not_A_Guest said:


> This would be so cool if not for the open heart. Such a shame that many cool Chinese movements have open hearts, and that the manufacturers don't cover it up!


I don't mind the open heart...; in fact, I now realize I'm having a collection of open heart watches! ...And I'm sure I'm not alone, open heart watches sell off for a reason


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Already sorted it out with them, very good customer service TBH. They offered me two options:
> 1. They send me a new dial and $20 for me to get the dial swapped locally.
> 2. I return the watch with shipping at their cost and they repair it for me.
> 
> I opted for number 1. Was really nice to be offered reasonable options straight away TBH.


That's what's called customer care! (period), quite different from Deep Blue's customer careless... Good to know San Martin is truly behind their products.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I would hold fire and wait for another Aliexpress sale. That 3$ off for every 30$ should work out nicely here.


Yap, you should be able to save $195'000, quite a substantial amount to...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ryan850 said:


> Just got this in an immediately put it on a fitted rubber strap with pvd clasp.
> 
> This thing is sweet. Really has that Darth Vader vibe.


Noice.
But what's happening at 9 oclock? Glare? Or bird poop?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Got my Seestern 62mas a couple of days ago. It's nice to look at and I love the shade of blue used on the dial. Considering it's only a ~38mm dive watch, the male end links are ridiculously large. They do fit my wrist but I'm sure people with a bit smaller wrist would also like to wear it on the bracelet without having them hang over. The clasp is really jangly (when I first rattled it around I thought there must've been something loose inside the case and freaked out for a second) but I've since ordered a new one to put on it. 

When I compare it to the 41mm San Martin 62mas I can see that the SM has better finishing, especially on things like the indices and the frame of the date window. I also prefer the chapter ring on the 41mm San Martin 62mas but I believe the smaller version of the San Martin has a printed chapter ring like the Seestern so I guess they are even when comparing like for like on that point. I can see a couple of marks on the back of the lugs which must be from them fitting the bracelet, this is a bit disappointing but oh well. Fitment of the end links is also not quite perfect, if I apply a bit of force downwards on the bracelet I can see a small gap open up between the end link and the watch but it naturally sits flush and that only happens when applying force so no biggy there.

Anyway, overall it's a nice looking watch but you can tell it's not quite as professionally made as a few other brands. Having said that, it's quality is still good enough for me. I'm glad I got no major QC issues as I have seen some bigger issues from others. I also seem to have gotten lucky on the movement, currently losing about 1 second a day. 7/10, would recommend as long as you're ok with the negatives listed above.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

rokman said:


> Just saw this red star - zenith "homage" and I really like it.
> Does anyone have one yet?
> 
> 
> ...


Havz you a link please ?


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

jhdscript said:


> Havz you a link please ?


the first one that came up









223.92US $ 60% OFF|RED STAR Chronograph Men Three Eye Seagull 1963 ST1903 Manual Winding Movement Super Luminous 3D Male Pilot Mechanical Watches| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I love the way Kevin talks about the price of dinner out, is about $300.


He spends that on his wine.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Intrepid04 said:


> Yap, you should be able to save $195'000, quite a substantial amount to...


just buy it used on chrono24


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Something for the modders: a 36mm diver case:

US $39.18 35%OFF | Miuksi 36mm silver black rose gold sterile watch case sapphire glass fit NH35 NH36 ETA2836 Miyota8215 821A DG2813 3804 movement








31.85US $ 35% OFF|Miuksi 36mm Silver Black Rose Gold Sterile Watch Case Sapphire Glass Fit Nh35 Nh36 Eta2824 2836 Miyota8215 Dg2813 3804 Movement - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Link to the watch - use Code: ESCAPEWHEEL for $15 off
I'd wait for V2 though. Longer hands should be available at the end of the month.

my full review


----------



## johncomer (Feb 27, 2019)

Just arrived, I’m impressed.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Jugsy said:


> Got my Seestern 62mas a couple of days ago. It's nice to look at and I love the shade of blue used on the dial. Considering it's only a ~38mm dive watch, the male end links are ridiculously large. They do fit my wrist but I'm sure people with a bit smaller wrist would also like to wear it on the bracelet without having them hang over. The clasp is really jangly (when I first rattled it around I thought there must've been something loose inside the case and freaked out for a second) but I've since ordered a new one to put on it.
> 
> When I compare it to the 41mm San Martin 62mas I can see that the SM has better finishing, especially on things like the indices and the frame of the date window. I also prefer the chapter ring on the 41mm San Martin 62mas but I believe the smaller version of the San Martin has a printed chapter ring like the Seestern so I guess they are even when comparing like for like on that point. I can see a couple of marks on the back of the lugs which must be from them fitting the bracelet, this is a bit disappointing but oh well. Fitment of the end links is also not quite perfect, if I apply a bit of force downwards on the bracelet I can see a small gap open up between the end link and the watch but it naturally sits flush and that only happens when applying force so no biggy there.
> 
> ...


The Seestern looks really nice. But those elections elongated endlinks are pretty comical. Lucky for you it’s a strap monster.


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

The quality of homages and these Ali watches has gotten so good.

I'd love to see something like a Farer Lander. Something more interesting than yet another typical dive.










Anyways, I have a Sugess top time in the mail. One. More. Month.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone come across a Longines Legend Diver Watch in Ali?


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Hieberrr said:


> The quality of homages and these Ali watches has gotten so good.
> 
> I'd love to see something like a Farer Lander. Something more interesting than yet another typical dive.
> 
> ...



For God's sakes: encouraging fraudsters to copy innovative, micro-brands in this way is absolutely appalling and you should be ashamed of yourself. You can probably pick the real thing second-hand for £500, but you would rather encourage criminals to destroy their business model. Dunno what you do for a living but I would not like to think of you being put out of work by forgers, perhaps you should reflect on that.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

starwasp said:


> For God's sakes: encouraging fraudsters to copy innovative, micro-brands in this way is absolutely appalling and you should be ashamed of yourself. You can probably pick the real thing second-hand for £500, but you would rather encourage criminals to destroy their business model. Dunno what you do for a living but I would not like to think of you being put out of work by forgers, perhaps you should reflect on that.


Dude, you know you are on AliExpress thread?? You think someone here, really is ashamed of buying clones, hommages etc? LOL


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Has anyone come across a Longines Legend Diver Watch in Ali?


Not exactly what you want, but AliExpress has very few dual crown/inner dive bezel watches.








138.97US $ 50% OFF|Homage Sports Watch Men Nh36 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch 200m Diver Watches Retro 43mm Internal Bezel Luminous Clocks Rdunae - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












79.2US $ 60% OFF|20atm Diver Automatic Watch For Men Swim Mechanical Wristwatch Calendar Super Luminous Sapphire Lens Sport Watch Men Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












311.85US $ 37% OFF|Seagull Date Dual Time Zone Gmt Luminous Hands St2130 Movement Automatic Men's Watch 816.582 Black Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













1970


A reference model made for hardcore divers, tracking the elapsed minutes underwater. We are all fascinated with the underwater world. The development of practical diving equipment allowed mere mortals to relive the adventures of Jacques Cousteau beneath the sea. Those intrepid thrill-seekers...




danhenrywatches.com












MITCH MASON MAELSTROM - Dual Crown Dive Watch


Your robust and versatile companion inspired by Super Compressor dive watches of the 1950s.




www.kickstarter.com









LANDERON COMPRESSOR AUTOMATIC | Landeron







landeron.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

bugi said:


> Dude, you know you are on AliExpress thread?? You think someone here, really is ashamed of buying clones, hommages etc? LOL


Fun read…









WTF Sea-Gull?! Straight up thieves! (Aevig content)


Saw this on another forum and I'm shocked this hasn't spread to F71 yet. Sea-Gull has clearly -- CLEARLY -- ripped off a publicly posted design by our very own Chip (om-4), founder of Aevig and the exceptionally talented designer of the Balaur. This is unbelievable! Sea-Gull would never...




www.watchuseek.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Not exactly what you want, but AliExpress has very few dual crown/inner dive bezel watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Berny doesn't look bad at all. Don't really care that they opened up the Date window to show more of the wheel. Other than that it looks similar to my Mido All Dial


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Watchout63 said:


> The Berny doesn't look bad at all. Don't really care that they opened up the Date window to show more of the wheel. Other than that it looks similar to my Mido All Dial
> 
> View attachment 16560316


I was going to comment on the Berny as well. I like the look, but I couldn’t think of what it was copying, so I was going to suggest it was a rare original design. I’m a silly, silly man.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Agreed with bugi. What are you doing on AliX? You are lucky to find anything here that is original given the cost of these watches and yes, some of these offerings are pretty decent for their price. Know them for what they are! You need to go back to the Cartier Boutique posthaste or try a SteelDive!


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

starwasp said:


> For God's sakes: encouraging fraudsters to copy innovative, micro-brands in this way is absolutely appalling and you should be ashamed of yourself. You can probably pick the real thing second-hand for £500, but you would rather encourage criminals to destroy their business model. Dunno what you do for a living but I would not like to think of you being put out of work by forgers, perhaps you should reflect on that.


Hey, I get what you're saying, but I am viewing this from an Ali-X perspective. We know what we are purchasing. Let's be real, all of the popular watches that have been shared in this thread are in one way or another a really close homage.

My intention was to communicate my desire for something that isn't just another Seamaster homage. Plus, I don't have the funds to spend $2K+ Canadian on a watch, but can spend $200-300 once in a while.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Has anyone come across a Longines Legend Diver Watch in Ali?


No but Helson makes a LLD clone.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Interesting new titanium 40 mm pilots with Miyota 8215:








































98.0US $ 51% OFF|Pilot Titanium Watch Automatic Men Sports Mechanical Wristwatches 40mm Homage Watch Luxury Military Luminous Clocks No Logo 2022 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

Anyone know of a Vacheron American 1921 hommage on Ali? 

Thanks.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> Interesting new titanium 40 mm pilots with Miyota 8215:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I came across some of those ‘Mysterious Code’ watches last night, their lume shot sucked me in, can’t find the same watch now, but it was similar to this other one of theirs:


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Does anyone know of a quartz analogue gmt watch, preferably under 40mm? I've been interested in getting a quartz gmt as the ultimate grab and go travel watch 

Thanks


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

bentl said:


> Does anyone know of a quartz analogue gmt watch, preferably under 40mm? I've been interested in getting a quartz gmt as the ultimate grab and go travel watch
> 
> Thanks


I don't think AliX does quartz GMTs very often. I don't recall seeing one.
Here's a suggestion outside of AliX








Torgoen Outlet


We are making room for New Styles. You Save with Savings up to 40% Off Torgoen Outlet Watches & Straps. Shop Now!




torgoen.com





Alternatively, Citizen does a few fully-featured Eco-Drive GMTs which are just ridiculously good. It's relatively easy to find them for great prices here in the US, but your situation is probably different. Jomashop has the Nighthawk Blue Angels which is one of the best watches out there, period.





Citizen Blue Angels Promaster Nighthawk Eco-Drive Blue Dial Men's Watch BJ7007-02L


Shop for Blue Angels Promaster Nighthawk Eco-Drive Blue Dial Men's Watch BJ7007-02L by Citizen at JOMASHOP for only $0.00! WARRANTY or GUARANTEE available withevery item. We are the internet's leading source for ! (Model # )




www.jomashop.com


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

bentl said:


> Does anyone know of a quartz analogue gmt watch, preferably under 40mm? I've been interested in getting a quartz gmt as the ultimate grab and go travel watch
> 
> Thanks


I snatched a Boldr Explorer GMT Quartz for around 100$ on Fleabay...perfect tool watch :









BOLDR • Explorer II GMT - Content by Watch Gang


Superior lume, sapphire crystal, and a Swiss GMT movement make the BOLDR Explorer II a versatile timepiece, built for adventure. Style: Various Colors Case: Solid Stainless Steel Band: Vintage Canvas with Genuine Nubuck Leather Backing, Quick Release Mechanism Movement: Swiss Ronda GMT Quartz...




content.watchgang.com





Don't bother with Aliexpress for anything quartz besides mecha.

PS. I remember I also have a Victorinox with the same Ronda 515.24H movement...110$ or so.









Victorinox Infantry GMT 39mm Steel Leather Black Dial Mens Quartz Watch 241648


Chronostore is one of the leading Luxury Watches, Jewelry, Handbags and Accessories stores in New York. Explore pre owned and new watches from Rolex, Patek Philippe, Audemars Piguet, Omega, Breitling, Cartier and more. Save on luxury today.




chronostore.com


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Not from AliExpress but I've got one of these









Currently on sale at AU$ 345 ~ US$ 260. Ronda movement (other colours are available)


Fitzroy


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bentl said:


> Does anyone know of a quartz analogue gmt watch, preferably under 40mm? I've been interested in getting a quartz gmt as the ultimate grab and go travel watch
> 
> Thanks











69.99US $ 80% OFF|Sapphero Mens Gmt Watch 100m Waterproof Swiss Quartz Movement Stainless Steel Wrist Watches Luxury Classic Clock Reloj Hombre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Hieberrr said:


> Hey, I get what you're saying, but I am viewing this from an Ali-X perspective. We know what we are purchasing. Let's be real, all of the popular watches that have been shared in this thread are in one way or another a really close homage.
> 
> My intention was to communicate my desire for something that isn't just another Seamaster homage. Plus, I don't have the funds to spend $2K+ Canadian on a watch, but can spend $200-300 once in a while.



Thanks for responding to my rant. I confess I have bought Steel Dive watches, hence why I follow this forum, but generally so as to try out a style without spending big bucks. Having done that, I have generally donated the Steeldive to my penniless student nephews and then either bought the real thing, or not. Saved a fortune! That said, I am in a position financially to do so, and I understand your point that not everyone is. It just seems that the consequence of homages for nascent micro brands is far greater and more negative than the consequences on Seiko or Omega.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

starwasp said:


> Thanks for responding to my rant. I confess I have bought Steel Dive watches, hence why I follow this forum, but generally so as to try out a style without spending big bucks. Having done that, I have generally donated the Steeldive to my penniless student nephews and then either bought the real thing, or not. Saved a fortune! That said, I am in a position financially to do so, and I understand your point that not everyone is. It just seems that the consequence of homages for nascent micro brands is far greater and more negative than the consequences on Seiko or Omega.


Steeldive has copied two Zelos watches and they are nearly as much as the real thing. Don't think either of them have had a sale.

Hammerhead 2
AU $597.38 56%OFF | STEELDIVE SD1947S 41.5mm Solid Bronze Vintage Diver Watches Men Mechanical Watch 1000M Luminous Leather Strap Dive Relojes часы








439.12US $ 56% OFF|STEELDIVE SD1947S 41.5mm Solid Bronze Vintage Diver Watches Men Mechanical Watch 1000M Luminous Leather Strap Dive Relojes часы| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Abyss
AU $597.38 56%OFF | Steeldive SD1950S Men's Bronze NH35 Movement Automatic Watch Two Button Luminous 3000M Water Resistance Mens Dive Watch Antique








439.12US $ 56% OFF|Steeldive SD1950S Men's Bronze NH35 Movement Automatic Watch Two Button Luminous 3000M Water Resistance Mens Dive Watch Antique|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Pretty sure the real Bronze HH3 that is releasing soon will be cheaper than these 😂


----------



## bentl (Mar 8, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> I don't think AliX does quartz GMTs very often. I don't recall seeing one.
> Here's a suggestion outside of AliX
> 
> 
> ...


thank you and everyone else for their responses - im really like the torgoen and would never of found it without this great community


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

In the recent sale I didn't buy any watches, but I did buy this leather watch roll. Compared to others I have seen for sale, the quality is outstanding. To be honest, I am blown away by how high quality it is, in both materials used, and quality of finish. It even has my name embossed on the front (not shown here).

The leather used is the type used for horse saddles: thick, strong, yet flexible. The press studs are large, substantial, and much higher standard than you would expect from AliExpress. And the three pads on the inside are held in place using sliders, which makes it easy to remove and insert watches individually.

Overall, I think this is one of my best ever purchases on AliExpress.


















25.27US $ 35% OFF|Luxury Watch Roll Box 3 Slots Leather Watch Case Holder For Men Women Watches Organizer Display Jewelry Bracelet Gift Storage - Earphone Accessories - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jugsy said:


> Steeldive has copied two Zelos watches and they are nearly as much as the real thing.
> Hammerhead 2
> AU $597.38 56%OFF | STEELDIVE SD1947S
> Abyss
> AU $597.38 56%OFF | Steeldive SD1950S


At that price, what's the point for them do that? Who wouldn't just buy Zelos instead?


----------



## Axelrod (May 31, 2014)




----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> At that price, what's the point for them do that? Who wouldn't just buy Zelos instead?


exactly what I was thinking 😕


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> At that price, what's the point for them do that? Who wouldn't just buy Zelos instead?


Well, when I buy a Zelos I end up paying 60% import duty and then 18% VAT on the total. When I buy from AliExpress (with the exception of from the Sea-Gull Store) I mysteriously don't get hit for the taxes.

This doesn't stop me buying Zelos (I have three) or other microbrands directly (or from US/European resellers) but it does make me think a bit more about making the purchase.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> *Well, when I buy a Zelos I end up paying 60% import duty and then 18% VAT on the total. * When I buy from AliExpress (with the exception of from the Sea-Gull Store) I mysteriously don't get hit for the taxes.
> 
> This doesn't stop me buying Zelos (I have three) or other microbrands directly (or from US/European resellers) but it does make me think a bit more about making the purchase.


Really!!?
Daz some euro-bowlschiette, yo !


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Is there a good place to sell my pre-owned AliExpress watches, like Boderry, Pagani Design, Cadisin, SteelDive, etc.
I want to trim my collection.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Is there a good place to sell my pre-owned AliExpress watches, like Boderry, Pagani Design, Cadisin, SteelDive, etc.
> I want to trim my collection.


not sure if promoting other platforms is OK, but we allow Selling chinese watches on reddit r/chinesewatches.

obviously you can throw them here in the classifieds of WUS, as well as reddit r/watchexchange...but I feel like r/chinesewatches is a pretty targeted audience. just follow the selling rules.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> not sure if promoting other platforms is OK, but we allow Selling chinese watches on reddit r/chinesewatches.
> 
> obviously you can throw them here in the classifieds of WUS, as well as reddit r/watchexchange...but I feel like r/chinesewatches is a pretty targeted audience. just follow the selling rules.


Thanks, looks like an interesting group. I will see how it goes.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> Is there a good place to sell my pre-owned AliExpress watches, like Boderry, Pagani Design, Cadisin, SteelDive, etc.
> I want to trim my collection.


WUS sales forum, eBay, your local online marketplace are all valid places.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bentl said:


> thank you and everyone else for their responses - im really like the torgoen and would never of found it without this great community


If you like the 3-6-9-12 look of the Torgoen, check also the Landeron compressor Gmt, can be had for 250€ on their ebay store.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Really!!?
> Daz some euro-bowlschiette, yo !


Nothing to do with euro, europe or EU


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Springy Watch said:


> In the recent sale I didn't buy any watches, but I did buy this leather watch roll. Compared to others I have seen for sale, the quality is outstanding. To be honest, I am blown away by how high quality it is, in both materials used, and quality of finish. It even has my name embossed on the front (not shown here).
> 
> The leather used is the type used for horse saddles: thick, strong, yet flexible. The press studs are large, substantial, and much higher standard than you would expect from AliExpress. And the three pads on the inside are held in place using sliders, which makes it easy to remove and insert watches individually.
> 
> ...


Hahaha hopeful I clicked on the "$27" link only to find out the watch roll costs 50 Euros over here.

Probably still a very nice price for what you get but at that cost it isn't an impulse buy (for me) anymore, unfortunately.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Well, when I buy a Zelos I end up paying 60% import duty and then 18% VAT on the total. When I buy from AliExpress (with the exception of from the Sea-Gull Store) I mysteriously don't get hit for the taxes.
> 
> This doesn't stop me buying Zelos (I have three) or other microbrands directly (or from US/European resellers) but it does make me think a bit more about making the purchase.


How many Chinese would be able to get a Zelos? It would be next to impossible whereas a Chinese brand is very easy to get. These brands are mostly selling to people living in China, people like us is just a niche...

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Overall, I think this is one of my best ever purchases on AliExpress.
> 
> View attachment 16562685


What's the watch on the right?


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

HunCame said:


> What's the watch on the right?


That's probably my favourite watch: one-off piece hand made by a local watchmaker.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Could someone buy one of these watches, and report back? Not to say: "take one for the team" 

465.0US $ 50% OFF|ZUM Automatic Watch Men Modified Mechanical Wristwatches Luxury Panda Watches Limited Edition Regulateur Watch Micro Brand Clock| | - AliExpress


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> In the recent sale I didn't buy any watches, but I did buy this leather watch roll. Compared to others I have seen for sale, the quality is outstanding. To be honest, I am blown away by how high quality it is, in both materials used, and quality of finish. It even has my name embossed on the front (not shown here).
> 
> The leather used is the type used for horse saddles: thick, strong, yet flexible. The press studs are large, substantial, and much higher standard than you would expect from AliExpress. And the three pads on the inside are held in place using sliders, which makes it easy to remove and insert watches individually.
> 
> ...


I have been so close to buying one of these so many times, I’m heading to the airport now and wishing I had! Do they have their name embossed on it as well, that’s been the o my thing holding me back from any Contacts Family products in the past…


----------



## James Haury (Apr 10, 2008)

johnmichael said:


> Agreed with bugi. What are you doing on AliX? You are lucky to find anything here that is original given the cost of these watches and yes, some of these offerings are pretty decent for their price. Know them for what they are! You need to go back to the Cartier Boutique posthaste or try a SteelDive!


I think there is a price point between the two. The Cartier boutique sounds very expensive.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Could someone buy one of these watches, and report back? Not to say: "take one for the team"
> 
> 465.0US $ 50% OFF|ZUM Automatic Watch Men Modified Mechanical Wristwatches Luxury Panda Watches Limited Edition Regulateur Watch Micro Brand Clock| | - AliExpress
> 
> View attachment 16563606


There is no "Mister X" among us here ...


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> One of my favourite, excellent quality for the price but not extremely accurate, I think mine is about +13s/day.
> View attachment 16551357
> 
> View attachment 16551359
> ...


I've been eyeing that one for a while now, shifting between my cart and my wish (waiting) list, there're others in front of the line...lol It's a damn good looking watch!


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> just buy it used on chrono24


I'm not interested; *Rumcajs9 *is.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> There are some interesting Parnis models without open heart, like:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could someone please explain/tell me the trick on how to post those pictures and test shown above? I want to learn/know how to do that, please.

TIA.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

StephenR said:


> I have been so close to buying one of these so many times, I’m heading to the airport now and wishing I had! Do they have their name embossed on it as well, that’s been the o my thing holding me back from any Contacts Family products in the past…


This one doesn't say "Contacts Family" embossed on it. The watch roll either comes plain, or with anything you want on there (I chose to have my name embossed). I was close to buying their watch rolls before, but read that they were not very sturdy in the past. This one seems to be a relatively new model that addressed the previous issues.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ipse said:


> There is no "Mister X" among us here ...


U mean 'Racer X'?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> U mean 'Racer X'?


Mister X is one of Jody's subscribers on "Just One More Watch", that is always buying watches, and then lending them to Jody for reviews.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 1776 sport digital watch review (Casio DW-5700TH homage) -- GIVEAWAY -- *


----------



## kostependrhs (May 11, 2013)

Alixpress practically canceled refunds. No matter what you order, a seller can send you whatever he likes. Whatever he wants to get rid off of it. A faulty item, different color, wrong size or whatever. Ali will not give you a refund for the sellers "mistake" anymore. They ask you to ship the order back in china. So you have to pay 70€ more for shiping to get a refund for your 5€ or 50€ order. Happens since 2020.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

kostependrhs said:


> Alixpress practically canceled refunds. No matter what you order, a seller can send you whatever he likes. Whatever he wants to get rid off of it. A faulty item, different color, wrong size or whatever. Ali will not give you a refund for the sellers "mistake" anymore. They ask you to ship the order back in china. So you have to pay 70€ more for shiping to get a refund for your 5€ or 50€ order. Happens since 2020.


What happened? Recently, I immediately received a 50% refund for getting an incorrect buckle (IP coated instead of raw steel) on one of my straps.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

kostependrhs said:


> Alixpress practically canceled refunds. No matter what you order, a seller can send you whatever he likes. Whatever he wants to get rid off of it. A faulty item, different color, wrong size or whatever. Ali will not give you a refund for the sellers "mistake" anymore. They ask you to ship the order back in china. So you have to pay 70€ more for shiping to get a refund for your 5€ or 50€ order. Happens since 2020.


Yet i send back a San Martin at no charge and got a full refund. This was in 2021.
I think you might be talking out your rear 😄


----------



## Xavierboaz_000 (Dec 28, 2021)

Actually, none of the shipping agencies gives a refund for the seller's mistake.
what you can do is return the product and get a refund from the seller. Before the seller starts selling they have to accept each return and refund polies. You can read Usps doesn't even give any guarantee if your product is lost or delivered late.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

kostependrhs said:


> Alixpress practically canceled refunds. No matter what you order, a seller can send you whatever he likes. Whatever he wants to get rid off of it. A faulty item, different color, wrong size or whatever. Ali will not give you a refund for the sellers "mistake" anymore. They ask you to ship the order back in china. So you have to pay 70€ more for shiping to get a refund for your 5€ or 50€ order. Happens since 2020.


I actually got a full refund last week on an item where the seller pictured a case with an item but it wasn’t included, case was probably worth a fraction of the whole sale, but they have a full refund!


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

A week ago, I recived rubber strap with black buckle instead of silver. Opened dispute. Refunded in two days,minus shipping cost.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Of something is wrong, do you guys usually go for a 100% refund, or partial? Obviously it depends. But as long as I get something in the post that's not unusable, I tend to go for partial.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Of something is wrong, do you guys usually go for a 100% refund, or partial? Obviously it depends. But as long as I get something in the post that's not unusable, I tend to go for partial.


Usually only a partial, I work out what the inconvenience/disappointment is worth (ie, how much I’d pay for the item if I knew about the defect), but this last one the seller actually offered a full discount


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Friends, due to the outbreak of the epidemic in some parts of our country, the national policy's control of logistics has led to delays in logistics, so we cannot deliver the goods for you on time, please understand, if your order has not been sent, please cancel the order, we will Process refunds for you quickly. If your order has been shipped, but the courier did not ship it, please file a non-receipt dispute and get a refund. Due to the uncertainty of the epidemic, we will temporarily suspend store operations, and will continue to operate after the epidemic is over. Thank you for your understanding and attention.


I was one of the unlucky ones that the package was given to the courier and then returned. Have to wait 10 days before the system allows me to open a dispute. The bad thing is that the strap was only available by 3 stores all closed now... Seeing the lockdown images from China it's of course not their fault...






Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

crAss said:


> Friends, due to the outbreak of the epidemic in some parts of our country, the national policy's control of logistics has led to delays in logistics, so we cannot deliver the goods for you on time, please understand, if your order has not been sent, please cancel the order, we will Process refunds for you quickly. If your order has been shipped, but the courier did not ship it, please file a non-receipt dispute and get a refund. Due to the uncertainty of the epidemic, we will temporarily suspend store operations, and will continue to operate after the epidemic is over. Thank you for your understanding and attention.
> 
> 
> I was one of the unlucky ones that the package was given to the courier and then returned. Have to wait 10 days before the system allows me to open a dispute. The bad thing is that the strap was only available by 3 stores all closed now... Seeing the lockdown images from China it's of course not their fault...
> ...


I got a similar message, but also given the option to extend shipping by a fortnight, which I did, sounds like I may never see that strap though


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Which dealer is this please ? I think they have the advantage to say things clearly and try their best for their business reputation.

"will continue to operate after the epidemic is over."
wow, i mean ...when is this ?

Are you still ordering or waiting for better times ?
Around this summer may be ? This is a quiet time usually but then maybe they could put us on fire with a Huge Summer sAle ?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Shanghai shipping must be going to bits.
But Guangdong and surrounds should be better.

(San Martin: Guangdong, Escapement Time: Shanghai, Merkur: Beijing (I wonder if they can tranship via Guangdong)


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

kostependrhs said:


> Alixpress practically canceled refunds. No matter what you order, a seller can send you whatever he likes. Whatever he wants to get rid off of it. A faulty item, different color, wrong size or whatever. Ali will not give you a refund for the sellers "mistake" anymore. They ask you to ship the order back in china. So you have to pay 70€ more for shiping to get a refund for your 5€ or 50€ order. Happens since 2020.


Maybe I got lucky and came across honest sellers but got partial refunds twice recently for 2 watches as one was mineral instead of sapphire and the other one had a little QC issue. Both partial refunds granted by those sellers without any problem and I got back exactly what I wanted.


----------



## Serge_tm (11 mo ago)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Maybe I got lucky and came across honest sellers but got partial refunds twice recently for 2 watches as one was mineral instead of sapphire and the other one had a little QC issue. Both partial refunds granted by those sellers without any problem and I got back exactly what I wanted.


Got full refund for relatively expensive watch couple of days ago. Shipping was free and not to China but to local Ali warehouse. Money were sent day after watch arived to local warehouse.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Love this V2 of Pagani Design Moonwatch. They nailed it with gold-silver version.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi
Just adding this one to the thread. PD1716, picked up from the PD official store for $81 CDN during the anniversary sale. Lots of good stuff here for the price. Under 40mm, decent lume, Seiko meca quartz, sapphire, ceramic bezel, solid links, milled clasp, etc. Nice heft to it as well.

Regards
Joe








__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Took my son to the park while wearing my Seestern 62mas this morning. I forgot to mention in my comparison post with the San Martin 62mas, I prefer the bezel action on the Seestern as it's a bit stiffer.

Edit:
Trying it on a canvas strap


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> View attachment 16570681
> 
> View attachment 16570680
> 
> ...


All very nice!!!
Can I ask where you got the canvas strap? The thread is gold/apricot and not white or yellow as most straps on Ali.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

crAss said:


> All very nice!!!
> Can I ask where you got the canvas strap? The thread is good/apricot and not white as most straps on Ali.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Oh yeah the strap is off a Seiko Tortoise (SRPG15K) unfortunately. It's not the most comfortable strap TBH, but it looks nice.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello,
> 
> Which dealer is this please ? I think they have the advantage to say things clearly and try their best for their business reputation.
> 
> ...


For me, I got that message from Biorx Store, just went to their page and it says they’re on vacation (ie, ISO!)


----------



## Wanderlust Walter (9 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Interesting new titanium 40 mm pilots with Miyota 8215:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Whats the verdict on these?


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

rlachcik said:


> Is there a good place to sell my pre-owned AliExpress watches, like Boderry, Pagani Design, Cadisin, SteelDive, etc.
> I want to trim my collection.


I use Gumtree for all watch sales. 
I like to try all sorts of different Aliexpress watches, and if they don’t suit me move them on. 
I’ve never lost money on an Aliexpress watch.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Patrick_R said:


> I use Gumtree for all watch sales.
> I like to try all sorts of different Aliexpress watches, and if they don’t suit me move them on.
> I’ve never lost money on an Aliexpress watch.


Thanks, but it looks like a British site and I am in Canada. My sales will go to Canadians or US residents, as they won't be any crazy taxes for a used watch.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ronnypudding said:


> Hi
> Just adding this one to the thread. PD1716, picked up from the PD official store for $81 CDN during the anniversary sale. Lots of good stuff here for the price. Under 40mm, decent lume, Seiko meca quartz, sapphire, ceramic bezel, solid links, milled clasp, etc. Nice heft to it as well.
> 
> Regards
> ...


cool, I have one coming to Wasaga Beach!


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

rlachcik said:


> cool, I have one coming to Wasaga Beach!


You know, I lived in Toronto for 10 years and never once made the trip to Wasaga Beach. I regret it .

J


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

And now, for your viewing pleasure (or not)...
Got these, when they went on sale, for a shade over $70 a pop.
Dang hard to photograph!! I had to hold a large black cloth over each, when shooting, bcz the sloping bezel + the slight dome make the worst possible condition for photos.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Do you have any watches you are too embarrassed to wear? This is certainly one of mine. When I ordered this from San Martin, the sales page showed "Automatic" on the dial, but when it arrived it said "Submariner". I complaned to San Martin, who admitted it was old stock, and they had run out of the "Automatic" one so sent this instead.

I should have requested a refund, I suppose, but at the time I just thought "well, it doesn't really matter". Over time, though, I have felt too embarrassed to wear the watch much. Having that on the dial feels like I am crossing over the border from "homage" to "fake". Probably stupid to feel that way, since it doesn't say "Rolex", so nobody would care. But still, it bothers me more than I imagined it would, so it tends to stay in its box, which is a pity since it is a lovely watch.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Didn't this used to go for 189 or so only a year ago? 
These people jive me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Didn't this used to go for 189 or so only a year ago?
> These people jive me.
> 
> View attachment 16572203


The lowest they went for was $/€ 250, early 2021.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> The lowest they went for was $/€ 250, early 2021.


Didn't you also have some QC issues too? Something inside the date window?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Didn't you also have some QC issues too? Something inside the date window?


Correct!









Best of Ali-Xpress?


oh gosh, again bb58 homage with shorter hands :/ ali renders shows differently... For me also lume pip is quite "dislike type". But dial looks fine, will see in more pics.




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Obscuro_Devil (10 mo ago)

Very god!


----------



## Obscuro_Devil (10 mo ago)

sea knight the cheapest monster homage on aliexpress. quality is very good, especially the bracelet!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Obscuro_Devil said:


> View attachment 16572462
> 
> View attachment 16572460
> 
> ...


Parece ótimo


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

I got my eye in a few pieces. When's the next big sale supposed to be?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Springy Watch said:


> Do you have any watches you are too embarrassed to wear? This is certainly one of mine. When I ordered this from San Martin, the sales page showed "Automatic" on the dial, but when it arrived it said "Submariner". I complaned to San Martin, who admitted it was old stock, and they had run out of the "Automatic" one so sent this instead.
> 
> I should have requested a refund, I suppose, but at the time I just thought "well, it doesn't really matter". Over time, though, I have felt too embarrassed to wear the watch much. Having that on the dial feels like I am crossing over the border from "homage" to "fake". Probably stupid to feel that way, since it doesn't say "Rolex", so nobody would care. But still, it bothers me more than I imagined it would, so it tends to stay in its box, which is a pity since it is a lovely watch.
> 
> View attachment 16571958


sell it as a collectors piece and charge a premium.
then buy a new one with the proper wording.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Springy Watch said:


> When I ordered this from San Martin,* the sales page showed "Automatic" on the dial, but when it arrived it said "Submariner"*.
> .* Having that on the dial feels like I am crossing over the border from "homage" to "fake"*. *But still, it bothers me more than I imagined it would, so it tends to stay in its box, which is a pity since it is a lovely watch.*


Wow, that's a shame that you feel that way. 
But we all gotta feel what and how we gotta feel.  

I would consider taking it off your hands you wanna sell it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

In this day and age, all with the +20% on prices for EU customers for 1 yr, are there still any NH35 powered watches under the 100€ mark? I'd like to play it safe, so your usual suspects would be great (DJ/sub/SM/etc clones, not some super-new/weird design).

TIA!
Nicolas


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> In this day and age, all with the +20% on prices for EU customers for 1 yr, are there still any NH35 powered watches under the 100€ mark? I'd like to play it safe, so your usual suspects would be great (DJ/sub/SM/etc clones, not some super-new/weird design).
> 
> TIA!
> Nicolas


There are some DOM watches with NH35 that are cheap but could not find them available. The seller I got one from has closed down due to the COVID-19 quarantine as are others...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Cheapest I've found is 90€ for this Tandorio 39mm sterile pilot... not bad honestly. I will keep looking for other models. I'd like a simple Explorer clone ideally.


















72.76US $ 32% OFF|39mm Tandorio 24 Jewels Nh35a Pt5000 Automatic Men Watch Green Luminous Dial Sapphire Glass 200m Waterproof Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

mougino said:


> In this day and age, all with the +20% on prices for EU customers for 1 yr, are there still any NH35 powered watches under the 100€ mark? I'd like to play it safe, so your usual suspects would be great (DJ/sub/SM/etc clones, not some super-new/weird design).
> 
> TIA!
> Nicolas


Check this out:









Invicta Grand Diver 18160 Men's Automatic Watch - 47 mm : Invicta: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Invicta Grand Diver 18160 Men's Automatic Watch - 47 mm ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk













Invicta Pro Diver 8928 Men's Automatic Watch, 40 mm : Invicta: Amazon.co.uk: Watches


Shop Invicta Pro Diver 8928 Men's Automatic Watch, 40 mm ✓ free delivery ✓ free returns on eligible orders.



www.amazon.co.uk





There was a red-black version of Pro Diver yesterday for 59£ but I see that it's sold out already. Both are NH35.

During Ali Sale 3 weeks ago i bought such Guanqin for around 90E but the price is higher now, so might be worth to wait for some sale.









599.95US $ |Guanqin 42mm Mechanical Wristwatches Top Brand Luxury Automatic Watch For Men 2022 Sapphire Stainless Steel Nh35 Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





That one was 80 Euro 3 weeks ago, so again, just wait for another sale as there are some regularly:









89.25US $ 49% OFF|Nh35 Burei Luxury Brand Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Military Mechanical Men Watch Casual Canvas Strap Relogio Masculino 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





And one of my favourite and cheapest watches, it's a real bargain for this price, I shared photos few pages ago:









44.0US $ 60% OFF|Guanqin Japan Nh36 Movement Automatic Mechanical Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Clock 30m Waterproof Relogio Masculino Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Didn't this used to go for 189 or so only a year ago?
> These people jive me.
> 
> View attachment 16572203


I have one, happy to part with it for $250 US!
No, they never went for 189, always well over $200.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Burei (Seiko NH35) mentioned above has just arrived and it looks way better in real life than on photos, very happy with it!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

So I think I've cornered every 36mm 'Explorer' homage with an NH35, but I still have no clue which to choose... 

Pagani Design, 123€








107.99US $ 82% OFF|Pagani Design 36mm Men Luxury Watch Snowflake Hands Climbing Series Fashion Sport Wristwatches Nh35a Automatic Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Bliger, 101.50€








68.31US $ 31% OFF|Bliger 36mm Luminous Dial Sapphire Glass Polished Bezel Nh35 Pt5000 Miyota 8215 Automatic Movement Mens Watch Oyster Bracelet - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Corgeut, 108.15€








72.0US $ 50% OFF|Corgeut 36mm/40mm Mens Automatic Mechanical Watch Seagull Nh35 Miyota 8215 Movement Sapphire Glass Luminou Men's Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Botioni, 100.31€








73.15US $ 50% OFF|BOTIONI 36mm Polished Automatic Men Watch Oyster Bracelet NH35A 20ATM Movement Sapphire Crystal Green Luminous Dial| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Another Bliger, 102.13€








72.8US $ 30% OFF|36mm/39mm Sapphire Automatic Men's Watch NH35/Miyota8215 Black Dial Luminous Lightning Second Arabic Numerals Mechanical|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Legally doubtful Seiko logo, 108.29€








95.2US $ 20% OFF|automatic mens watch 36mm stainless steel case brushed strap NH35 movement sapphire glass D944| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













(I've voluntarily not listed any San Martin, I know they have a hardcore fan base but I really don't understand how one can spend nearly half a grand on a Chinese clone...)


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

mougino said:


> So I think I've cornered every 36mm 'Explorer' homage with an NH35, but I still have no clue which to choose... ...


I believe there is another you have missed, Matic which is well regarded and in your price range. They also have white dial with applied numbers.



Spoiler: Link












132.0US $ 20% OFF|Matic Watch Three Hands 37mm Sii Nh38a Mechanical Wristwatches Men's Watches [matte Black Dial 369] - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> So I think I've cornered every 36mm 'Explorer' homage with an NH35, but I still have no clue which to choose...
> 
> Pagani Design, 123€
> 
> ...


Maybe it’s just the angle, but does the bezel on the Bliger seem thicker than the rest?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Random photo dump


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Maybe it’s just the angle, but does the bezel on the Bliger seem thicker than the rest?


Bliger tend to have combined listings with the 39mm version, so possibly a photo of the 39mm. I have the 36mm version and the bezel does not seem as wide.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> So I think I've cornered every 36mm 'Explorer' homage with an NH35, but I still have no clue which to choose...
> 
> Pagani Design, 123€
> 
> ...


I’d say the Pagani or the Corgeut look the best

But man, those new 36-37mm San Martin ones aren’t cheap but they look really good. Yeah 2-3x the price of a Pagani etc, but if you really like this style I think it’ll be worth it.
Pics from Ali reviews:


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I can't believe this actually arrived. $28 USD, $42 AUD, this is easily the best deal I've ever had on a watch. Unfortunately I didn't get in early enough to get it on the bracelet and the rubber strap that came with it is crazy long. I didn't really want to cut it back so I put it on this strap which I quite like with it anyway.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Wow! That's a crazy deal; enjoy!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Trev_L said:


> Bliger tend to have combined listings with the 39mm version, so possibly a photo of the 39mm. I have the 36mm version and the bezel does not seem as wide.


Can you post a pic?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> So I think I've cornered every 36mm 'Explorer' homage with an NH35, but I still have no clue which to choose...
> 
> Pagani Design, 123€
> 
> ...


Phylida explorer is spectacular. Slightly bigger at 37mm but can be had for a tad over 100 euros. San Martin quality I dare say (doesnt that sound like a joke already?), nice blue lume, goodbracelet. Explorer or BB style.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> Phylida explorer is spectacular. Slightly bigger at 37mm but can be had for a tad over 100 euros. San Martin quality I dare say (doesnt that sound like a joke already?), nice blue lume, goodbracelet. Explorer or BB style.
> View attachment 16577823


Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for 🙂 feedback and picture from someone who owns one.
It's adding up to 134€ with the +20% VAT but the specs are nice, special mention to the 12mm thickness..
















117.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 37mm Explore Black Dial Nh38 Wristwatch 150m Wr Watches For Men Automatic Watch Vintage 36mm Small Wrist Nh35 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Thanks! That's exactly what I was looking for 🙂 feedback and picture from someone who owns one.
> It's adding up to 134€ with the +20% VAT but the specs are nice, special mention to the 12mm thickness..
> 
> 
> ...


I think it’s worth every single euro they’re asking. Very good quality but not as ridiculously overpriced as overhyped San Martin. A few things to be borne in mind: 1) the bezel is slightly taller than the gen explorer, 2) the rehaut is slightly angled / sloped (see vintage railmaster), 3) the clasp has hidden microadjusts, 4) the lume is nice blue and evenly spread out but doesn’t last that long. But: 1) the lugs are not as ridiculously fat as in the Bliger and the like, 2) only the bezel is polished, the rest is brushed (the Bliger is all blingy-blingy, 3) the size is perfect if you don’t like pancake-sized watches, 4) the overall feel exudes luxury but not in an overexuberant manner. A pic for reference: left 36mm Baltany, right 40mm Phylida sub, the culprit in the middle. Excuse the dust and poor pic quality.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> I think it’s worth every single euro they’re asking. Very good quality but not as ridiculously overpriced as overhyped San Martin. A few things to be borne in mind: 1) the bezel is slightly taller than the gen explorer, 2) the rehaut is slightly angled / sloped (see vintage railmaster), 3) the clasp has hidden microadjusts, 4) the lume is nice blue and evenly spread out but doesn’t last that long. But: 1) the lugs are not as ridiculously fat as in the Bliger and the like, 2) only the bezel is polished, the rest is brushed (the Bliger is all blingy-blingy, 3) the size is perfect if you don’t like pancake-sized watches, 4) the overall feel exudes luxury but not in an overexuberant manner. A pic for reference: left 36mm Baltany, right 40mm Phylida sub, the culprit in the middle. Excuse the dust and poor pic quality.
> View attachment 16577904


Thanks a ton for a very informative feedback, the deed is done! 

I had some paypal balance so the watch cost me exactly 100€. I especially like the fact that it has an NH38, not an NH35, so no ghost date.

And now for the waiting...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

mougino said:


> Thanks a ton for a very informative feedback, the deed is done!
> 
> I had some paypal balance so the watch cost me exactly 100€. I especially like the fact that it has an NH38, not an NH35, so no ghost date.
> 
> And now for the waiting...


I think you'll really like it.
I reviewed the Matic explorer a little while back and came away pretty impressed. matic and phylida are using the same components...not sure why the guy keeps swapping names back and forth.

case and dial are really nicely done. fine brushing, really nice polishing. crisp transitions. proportions are pretty good as well.
the bracelet is where it "fell apart". no, it's not a bad bracelet by any means, but it's nothing special either. it's like a slightly nicer pagani bracelet. the clasp is sharp, hidden micro adjusts, my easy link was a bugger to extend at first, but finally gave in and worked OK after that.
the crystal has some really nice AR on it, the hands are finished very well and my model had killer lume..but i've heard the others aren't as good.

it's got a ways to go to catch the san martin..it's on another level in all aspects except maybe case finishing. the SM has better proportions, cooler crystal, nicer dial and lume, about 2mm thinner, better bracelet in all aspects, and the high-beat (which i know is a toss up whether its preferred over the NH38). but it really is a killer watch even at 2-3X the price.

all that said, the phylida/matic explorers are a pretty bangin' deal at $115


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Watchout63 said:


> Let's try the link below, AE's URL addy's are a mile and a half long, hope it works
> 
> Link


Thanks for the tip. I received the Phantom Aquanaut after 3 weeks. Paid $99, I really like the watch but I wouldn’t pay more. The crown was on so tight my finger is bruised from unscrewing it. However, I think the design is amazing and the Willard case is comfortable. I switched the stock strap for a Bonetto 281. Matches well and makes the watch look more than what I paid. For under $100 I don’t think there is a cooler dive watch available. It is listed on AE as Retro Water Ghost Classic Diver.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

BobMartian said:


> Thanks for the tip. I received the Phantom Aquanaut after 3 weeks. Paid $99, I really like the watch but I wouldn’t pay more. The crown was on so tight my finger is bruised from unscrewing it. However, I think the design is amazing and the Willard case is comfortable. I switched the stock strap for a Bonetto 281. Matches well and makes the watch look more than what I paid. For under $100 I don’t think there is a cooler dive watch available. It is listed on AE as Retro Water Ghost Classic Diver.


I am surprised the markers seem so yellow. 
On the seller's page they looked kinda white-ish.
I do like their logo.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone up for this Baltany?
165.37US $ 60% OFF|Baltany Tin CuSn8 Bronze Vintage Diver Watch Stainless Steel Case Sapphire Retro C3 Lume NH38 Automatic Mechanical 20Bar| | - AliExpress


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Bought this cork rally strap in my sleep last week.
My brains remember it as being 20mm, but it's 22 and so I can't wear it on the watch I had in mind.
Never have had one before, so no basis to compare quality.
Tonally, I think it pairs pretty well with the markers on this Benyar, and it is quite comfortable and light.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> I am surprised the markers seem so yellow.
> On the seller's page they looked kinda white-ish.
> I do like their logo.


I’d say the color is off white


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Black Steeldive playing in black sand with the whānau:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> In this day and age, all with the +20% on prices for EU customers for 1 yr, are there still any NH35 powered watches under the 100€ mark? I'd like to play it safe, so your usual suspects would be great (DJ/sub/SM/etc clones, not some super-new/weird design).
> 
> TIA!
> Nicolas











87.91US $ 41% OFF|BLIGER Solid 40mm Blue Dial Sapphire Glass Polished Bezel NH35 Automatic Movement Mens Watch Deployment DIY Custom watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












60.72US $ 34% OFF|41mm Case Stainless Steel Case Men's Watch Accessories NH35 NH36 Miyota 8215 8205 821A PT5000 ETA2824 2836 Movement|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













85.28US $ 59% OFF|Addies Dive Pilot Watch Automatic Mechanical Diver Watch C3 Luminous Men's Watches Divers Sapphire Crystal 200m Dive Watch Nh35 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Can’t believe I snagged this SD 1953 during the latest AliExpress sale for such a pittance. $37.29 AUD or ~$27.74 US. I haven’t tried it on yet, but first impressions are solid. I was sure SD would cancel it, so kudos to them for following through.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Y’all are criminals for not sharing these Steeldives when they were available 😂


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

New model with flowing quartz, sapphire and screw-down crown. 

https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050041...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.58.a95a5bd6BU40Mb


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I got mine from eBay, but you can get these on Ali and it's a good deal. There are several movements available, and you can get them with unbranded dials.









Many naugas gave their lives to create the strap. The strap is the worst plasticy fake leather I've ever seen on a watch. But the watch itself is nice. Actually the buckle on the strap is nice too, it's just that 1960s car seat vinyl they used for the strap. Anyway, it comes with a conventional dial, don't worry if you don't like my dial replacement mod.

Good bronze watch for <$100. Just over $100 from eBay, possibly getting you slightly faster shipping.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

TempusHertz said:


> I got mine from eBay, but you can get these on Ali and it's a good deal. There are several movements available, and you can get them with unbranded dials.
> View attachment 16580063
> 
> 
> Many naugas gave their lives to create the strap. The strap is the worst plasticy fake leather I've ever seen on a watch. But the watch itself is nice. Actually the buckle on the strap is nice too, it's just that 1960s car seat vinyl they used for the strap. Anyway, it comes with a conventional dial, don't worry if you don't like my dial replacement mod.


Have it by corgeut with a dial matching the original black bay bronze of a few years back. Great watch, strap is awful and was out when the other one arrived but need to mention it is bronze PVD so it does not age... Also good for swimming.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

pablo37 said:


> New model with flowing quartz, sapphire and screw-down crown.
> 
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050041...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.58.a95a5bd6BU40Mb
> 
> View attachment 16579986


I just saw that. looks pretty decent and if it's anything like my "platoon" it should prove to be a nice buy.
I'm not sold on those polished sides though...this is a military watch, those should be brushed IMO


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

crAss said:


> Have it by corgeut with a dial matching the original black bay bronze of a few years back. Great watch, strap is awful and was out when the other one arrived but need to mention it is bronze PVD so it does not age... Also good for swimming.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Mine is by Corgeut. It's bronze PVD? Not solid bronze? Dang it.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

TempusHertz said:


> Mine is by Corgeut. It's bronze PVD? Not solid bronze? Dang it.


Still it's one of my best watches. The miyota when fully wound is +/-0 seconds.
For a real bronze watch, probably the ones by steeldive are the cheapest.

Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1689 and 1689


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Y’all are criminals for not sharing these Steeldives when they were available


It was shared by someone, but unfortunately not everyone could view it. Honestly, as I wrote a couple of times, I thought the processing time would time out and trigger a refund. Respect to SD.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

baltany bubbleback homage. a pretty awesome little field watch with some vintage touches.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> I think maybe it's a price error, I just found this one for $38 AUD... I can't imagine actually receiving it at this price though.
> 
> AU $38.46 93%OFF | SD1953 Hot Selling Ceramic Bezel 41mm Steeldive 30ATM Water Resistant NH35 Automatic Mens Dive Watch Reloj
> 
> ...





john_marston said:


> Y’all are criminals for not sharing these Steeldives when they were available 😂


Haha, sorry bud I did but it must've gotten lost in the thread before you saw it. To be honest I never actually expected it to ship and almost didn't bother posting it as it just seemed like such an obvious error.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Not a watch, but I got these nice little watch display thingies and they’re quite nice. I wanted something to hold my Oceanus so I could use it to set my other watches. Tolerances could be a little better, but the pillows sit up at an angle just fine. Woodwork and finishing is actually really nice as well.

US $16.99 15％ Off | FANXI Beige andDark Gray Solid Wood Watch Display Stand Props with Microfiber Watch Organizer Jewelry Storage for Shop Counter








16.79US $ 16% OFF|Fanxi Beige &dark Gray Solid Wood Watch Display Stand Props With Microfiber Watch Organizer Jewelry Storage For Shop Counter - Jewelry Packaging & Display - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

1st of 12 new fluorine/FKM tropical straps I unboxed yesterday. 2 widths, 7 strap colors, 3 buckle colors.
Quick-release, wonderfully flexible, nice bit of weight to them. Very good quality, if I'm any judge.
These were less than $10 each from Juelong Official Store on AE and it would surprise me a lot if they aren't exactly, or at least practically, the same as the ones you'd pay 3+ times more for elsewhere.









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## lee.cw.justin (Nov 24, 2021)

Can't believe it. Just arrived. $36cad.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

As for the inexpensive Explorers, I think Tiger Concepts does it really well: 
http://www.tiger-concept.com/10160P-watch.html 
Slightly more money (starting at $129) with inferior movement (DG2813), but IMO looks way way better than any Bliger or Corgeut.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Really tempted by this one. Nevery gonna buy a fifty fathoms. I like the Baltic Aquascaphe but for less than half the price this looks pretty nice. I like the size (40mm) and even the strap in comes on. Anyone have experience? I would prefer white indices and some other small changes in styling (their 44mm version looks even better but is too big for my tastes) but overall i think it looks great.



















278.4US $ 42% de desconto|Octopus kraken relógio de mergulho automático 300m aço inoxidável barracuda safira óleo amarelo luminoso sw200 movimento relógio de pulso| | - AliExpress


Compre Fácil, Viva Melhor! Aliexpress.com




pt.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

DKE said:


> Really tempted by this one. Nevery gonna buy a fifty fathoms. I like the Baltic Aquascaphe but for less than half the price this looks pretty nice. I like the size (40mm) and even the strap in comes on. Anyone have experience? I would prefer white indices and some other small changes in styling (their 44mm version looks even better but is too big for my tastes) but overall i think it looks great.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure Baltany and Octopus are related in some way, and I have to say, both brands put out some fantastic watches. I have 2 baltany's (dirty dozen and bubbleback) and 1 octopus (Bronze Oris pointer date homage) and they are just excellent.
I've got my eye on this one as well. LOVE that strap, and the size is just right. can't get enough of that domed sapphire bezel insert.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

DKE said:


> Really tempted by this one. Nevery gonna buy a fifty fathoms. I like the Baltic Aquascaphe but for less than half the price this looks pretty nice. I like the size (40mm) and even the strap in comes on. Anyone have experience? I would prefer white indices and some other small changes in styling (their 44mm version looks even better but is too big for my tastes) but overall i think it looks great.
> 
> View attachment 16582234
> 
> ...


Damn, that’s stellar. 40mm 20 lugs and 11 thick is 👌

I do love my SD1952 as a Fifty Fathoms homage, but the thickness kinda annoys me. This Octopus is tempting


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

That's the most expensive watch I bought so far on Ali and I think it will be the last one. I haven't seen something like that even on watches worth 10% of the price of that one. Try to guess what I mean...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Damn, that’s stellar. 40mm 20 lugs and 11 thick is 👌
> 
> I do love my SD1952 as a Fifty Fathoms homage, but the thickness kinda annoys me. This Octopus is tempting


that thickness seems suspect....I'd probably wait for reviews if that's a big sticking point.
that's thinner than the San Martin SN021 at 11.2...and that is already a pretty thin watch. can't imagine a diver like this is thinner....but that would be awesome.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> That's the most expensive watch I bought so far on Ali and I think it will be the last one. I haven't seen something like that even on watches worth 10% of the price of that one. Try to guess what I mean...


how does that even happen? my guess is the winding stem is snapped. tolerances in the case/tube/movement shouldn't even allow the dial to be off that much.


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Nothing to do with euro, europe or EU


brazil, eh?

i wonder what kind of arrangement AliX has in place. not complaining tough.


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> That's the most expensive watch I bought so far on Ali and I think it will be the last one. I haven't seen something like that even on watches worth 10% of the price of that one. Try to guess what I mean...
> View attachment 16582685


dunno… crown is in wrong spot?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Mine’s arrived. 33usd including VAT. Killer lume, everything lines up, the cyclops is where it should be. Thought I might use it as a holiday beater but now that it’s on my wrist it seems too nice for that. I’ll use my g-shock for that


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

BTW, has anyone tried to remove the Steeldive logo from the dial? A genuine eyesore…


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

JojX said:


> BTW, has anyone tried to remove the Steeldive logo from the dial? A genuine eyesore…


That logo is what kept me from buying any of them.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

b0fh said:


> brazil, eh?
> 
> i wonder what kind of arrangement AliX has in place. not complaining tough.


So do I but probably best not to ask any questions


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

JojX said:


> BTW, has anyone tried to remove the Steeldive logo from the dial? A genuine eyesore…


I don’t mind the Steeldive logo too much. It’s the Sam Marten logos I can’t stand.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

JojX said:


> Mine’s arrived. 33usd including VAT. Killer lume, everything lines up, the cyclops is where it should be. Thought I might use it as a holiday beater but now that it’s on my wrist it seems too nice for that. I’ll use my g-shock for that
> View attachment 16582776


My SD Kermit says hi to your SD Kermit!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

How's the bracelet? I'm debating whether or not to buy one. I just changed to a blue flourine strap and slipped a little metal endlink thing in-between to make it look more rolexy. I really like it on this strap so I'm not sure if I'd even wear it on the bracelet now, but I do have a nagging feeling that I need the bracelet anyway.








P.S. this is the most fun I've had with a new watch for a long time. Pretty crazy how a $28 USD bargain is bringing me more joy than watches 10x the price.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

The bracelet is just slightly better than good but how could it be anything else given its cost. My Water Ghost cost $83 so you guys really did rob SD-----good for all of you! But, give kudos to SD for honoring those orders. I even feel like I robbed them at what I paid. Now back to the bracelet, it is nicely brushed so no shiny links but they did economize w/the bracelet---kind of loose and jangly! Honestly, it reminds me of the typical Seiko diver bracelets-----OK but nothing special and certainly, no machined clasp. I have the equivalent San Martin and its bracelet is far superior but that bracelet is indeed exceptional even by Swiss standards. I do like the look of your blue flourine strap and probably would not bother w/the bracelet if it were me. All in all, this SD compares favorably w/my SM and if I had bought the SD first, I certainly would not have purchased the SM. Just my thoughts.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

redSLED said:


> I don’t mind the Steeldive logo too much. It’s the Sam Marten logos I can’t stand.


Different strokes… I feel exactly the opposite.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

I don't mind the Steeldive or Addiesdive logos on divers but I probably couldn't handle them on any other watch types.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> I don't mind the Steeldive or Addiesdive logos on divers but I probably couldn't handle them on any other watch types.


Addiesdive often offers no logo versions, like on their pilot watch.








72.0US $ 60% OFF|Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Nh35 Pilot Watch1940 Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BTW - The Sea Knight is still cheaper, but they don't do Orange. To my eyes, the black text and logo blends in better on orange, than the white text and logos on the other colors of Monster homages.









126.65US $ 66% OFF|New Arrival Addiesdive Monster Watch For Men Nh36 Automatic Movement Sapphire Glass 20bar Luminous Diver Watches Mechanical - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> How's the bracelet? I'm debating whether or not to buy one. I just changed to a blue flourine strap and slipped a little metal endlink thing in-between to make it look more rolexy. I really like it on this strap so I'm not sure if I'd even wear it on the bracelet now, but I do have a nagging feeling that I need the bracelet anyway.
> View attachment 16583535
> 
> P.S. this is the most fun I've had with a new watch for a long time. Pretty crazy how a $28 USD bargain is bringing me more joy than watches 10x the price.


I’m not a bracelet guy but for me it’s a comfortable one. I will probably change the clasp though. It’s flimsy and rattly.


----------



## piktor (Mar 25, 2011)

JojX said:


> BTW, has anyone tried to remove the Steeldive logo from the dial? A genuine eyesore…


Best to buy it with a sterile dial (or buy a sterile dial and have the dial replaced by a watchmaker). Honestly, I cannot stand any of those Chinese companies' random "brands" and logos... Don't get me wrong Steeldive/ San Martin/ Baltany etc. watches are great value for money but there is zero identity/ company story behind (I guess there are a few factories producing dozens of these "brands").


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

piktor said:


> Best to buy it with a sterile dial (or buy a sterile dial and have the dial replaced by a watchmaker). Honestly, I cannot stand any of those Chinese companies' random "brands" and logos... Don't get me wrong Steeldive/ San Martin/ Baltany etc. watches are great value for money but there is zero identity/ company story behind (I guess there are a few factories producing dozens of these "brands").


I was thinking about getting a phylida dial from Mod Store but Steeldive has far superior lume.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pablo37 said:


> New model with flowing quartz, sapphire and screw-down crown.
> 
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/10050041...store_pc_allProduct.8148356.58.a95a5bd6BU40Mb
> 
> View attachment 16579986


43 mm wide and 15 mm thick is way too big for this kind of field watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

konax said:


> As for the inexpensive Explorers, I think Tiger Concepts does it really well:
> http://www.tiger-concept.com/10160P-watch.html
> Slightly more money (starting at $129) with inferior movement (DG2813), but IMO looks way way better than any Bliger or Corgeut.


I already have a DG2813 sterile Explorer, and it died on me some days ago, making it the 3rd DG2813 movement dying since beginning of the year... So even though it looks great, I really need a Miyota or better an NH3x...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> baltany bubbleback homage. a pretty awesome little field watch with some vintage touches.


Looks nice, but i'm wondering if it's easy to use, you need to compute between iV , no figures and usual figures (1) all the time. Certainly needs some training.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> 43 mm wide and 15 mm thick is way too big for this kind of field watch.


I think they got it all mixed up in the description. They probably used the factsheet for their Benrus-type watch (rotating bezel and all that). Looking at the photo, the strap would have to be 24mm wide. The watch looks a 38-er to me. But will enquire and will let you know.


----------



## K1w179 (Mar 8, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Black Steeldive playing in black sand with the whānau:


Nice use of Te Reo 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Addiesdive often offers no logo versions, like on their pilot watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was shocked how nice the finish was on this watch for just $70, the lume is excellent and with a Nh35 inside don't know why anyone would buy a Laco with a 8215.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> I was shocked how nice the finish was on this watch for just $70, the lume is excellent and with a Nh35 inside don't know why anyone would buy a Laco with a 8215.


i agree with you that i don’t understand expensive pilot watches. But this one doesnt quite do it for me. The hands and dial just look a bit cheap to me. And the date window ruins it for me. For the price these seem incredible. But they are missing a few things that pricier options include.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> 43 mm wide and 15 mm thick is way too big for this kind of field watch.


It’s 40mm. Still too big for field watch


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

JojX said:


> BTW, has anyone tried to remove the Steeldive logo from the dial? A genuine eyesore…


I have never succeeded in cleanly removing a logo from a dial. Every time I end up going right through to the metal underneath. Covering it up has worked, but I wouldn't say spectacularly.

The San Martin or Steeldive logos aren't that bad, especially San Martin. As others have noted, and I'm doing now, they'll even do a custom dial for you. And at least it's not a nonsensical jumble of letters that make you look like a doddering, senile old fool.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

I didn't expect that this is such a nicely made watch, well worth the price! Just need to change the strap, as they didn't have any other straps available with that dial colour. I wonder if it's got AR coating as it's got such blueish sapphire colour?


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

@Rumcajs9 Steeldive is known for their blueish AR coating... Great summer watch BTW


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Great color and lume  ! Thanks for the pictures 


Rumcajs9 said:


> I didn't expect that this is such a nicely made watch, well worth the price! Just need to change the strap, as they didn't have any other straps available with that dial colour. I wonder if it's got AR coating as it's got such blueish sapphire colour?
> View attachment 16584879
> 
> View attachment 16584878
> ...


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Jugsy said:


> How's the bracelet? I'm debating whether or not to buy one. I just changed to a blue flourine strap and slipped a little metal endlink thing in-between to make it look more rolexy. I really like it on this strap so I'm not sure if I'd even wear it on the bracelet now, but I do have a nagging feeling that I need the bracelet anyway.
> View attachment 16583535
> 
> P.S. this is the most fun I've had with a new watch for a long time. Pretty crazy how a $28 USD bargain is bringing me more joy than watches 10x the price.


10 times $28 is still only $280, not sure you could buy an extra link in a Rolex bracelet for that!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

starwasp said:


> 10 times $28 is still only $280, not sure you could buy an extra link in a Rolex bracelet for that!


That's right, and I'd never wear it (a real Rolex) so it would bring me roughly zero joy 😂


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Isn't it beautiful?!
Just like your 1963, only different. 
I wish you could smell this leather. 
I love letting that latnin' bolt run around the dial. If anyone knows a reason why I shouldn't, tell me - I don't want to break it! 











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

TempusHertz said:


> I have never succeeded in cleanly removing a logo from a dial. Every time I end up going right through to the metal underneath. Covering it up has worked, but I wouldn't say spectacularly.
> 
> The San Martin or Steeldive logos aren't that bad, especially San Martin. As others have noted, and I'm doing now, they'll even do a custom dial for you. And at least it's not a nonsensical jumble of letters that make you look like a doddering, senile old fool.
> 
> ...


I did succeed but the dial has to be glossy. The matte finish would polish up in the process. 
I managed with a wooden toothpick dipped in WD40 lightly scraping the logo away. 
I’m pretty sure it depends on how thick the paint of the logo is though, so it’s also a matter of luck and it might not work consistently across the board. 
This used to be a Loreo before I “modded” it.


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

hollywoodphil said:


> Isn't it beautiful?!
> Just like your 1963, only different.
> I wish you could smell this leather.
> I love letting that latnin' bolt run around the dial. If anyone knows a reason why I shouldn't, tell me - I don't want to break it!
> ...


it will not break just run a bit faster and wear the chrono wheel, but thats what it was made for.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hollywoodphil said:


> Isn't it beautiful?!
> Just like your 1963, only different.
> I wish you could smell this leather.
> I love letting that latnin' bolt run around the dial. If anyone knows a reason why I shouldn't, tell me - I don't want to break it!
> ...


You lucky bastard, mine ordered mid-February is still lost in transit, and AE won't agree for a refund  I need the refund before I order it again (or not ... makes me kinda mad at the stupid platform now).


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

mougino said:


> You lucky bastard, mine ordered mid-February is still lost in transit, and AE won't agree for a refund
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Start a dispute ASAP. I was in the same boat as you; my item's last shipping update was at the end of February. They just resolved the dispute in my favor today, but not for all the items. But starting the dispute is the first step.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

mougino said:


> You lucky bastard, mine ordered mid-February is still lost in transit, and AE won't agree for a refund  I need the refund before I order it again (or not ... makes me kinda mad at the stupid platform now).


Sorry for your troubles, chum.
What Not_A_Guest said is also my advice to you.
Assuming you haven't already done, that is.
My own history with refunds/returns from AE and/or AE vendors is 100% positive (so far.)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Start a dispute ASAP. I was in the same boat as you; my item's last shipping update was at the end of February. They just resolved the dispute in my favor today, but not for all the items. But starting the dispute is the first step.





hollywoodphil said:


> Sorry for your troubles, chum.
> What Not_A_Guest said is also my advice to you.
> Assuming you haven't already done, that is.
> My own history with refunds/returns from AE and/or AE vendors is 100% positive (so far.)


I've already started 3 disputes, all with AE directly as they handle the shipping. AE judged all 3 disputes as invalid, always asking to "wait 12 days more" or the end of the protection period... which is now mid-May (they extended it twice). That's why I'm mad at AE


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

mougino said:


> I've already started 3 disputes, all with AE directly as they handle the shipping. AE judged all 3 disputes as invalid, always asking to "wait 12 days more" or the end of the protection period... which is now mid-May (they extended it twice). That's why I'm mad at AE


Gotcha, they did the same thing to me. Extended it twice, then resolved in my favor with inexplicable timing. Worst case scenario you charge back on your credit card or Paypal and they ban your account, lol


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I didn't expect that this is such a nicely made watch, well worth the price! Just need to change the strap, as they didn't have any other straps available with that dial colour. I wonder if it's got AR coating as it's got such blueish sapphire colour?
> View attachment 16584879
> 
> View attachment 16584878
> ...


The regular "engineer" bracelets look really good on that model.









13.68US $ 45% OFF|Luxury 18/20/22/24/26mm Solid Stainless Steel Watch Band Folding Clasp Safety Watches Strap Screw Bracelet Replacement - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





*OR*









13.79US $ 54% OFF|Luxury 22/20/24mm Solid Milan Link Stainless Steel Watch Band Folding Clasp Safety Watches Strap Bracelet Replacement - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## kelvintoys (9 mo ago)

Hello peeps, WUS newbie here and I gotta say this thread is exactly why I decided to create an account here 😄 I saw that some of you were able to snatch a Steeldive SD1953 submariner homage from AliExpress for only 33-35 dollars. How did you guys do that?!  Been eyeing on it for awhile but it's always around 120 dollars here in Singapore. Even the Addiesdive Quartz Diver cost more than that!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Gotcha, they did the same thing to me. Extended it twice, then resolved in my favor with inexplicable timing. Worst case scenario you charge back on your credit card or Paypal and they ban your account, lol


Hello ;=) 

Can you please unfold : how do you charge back ?

Do you often use this way , and how will Ali react : will they ban the machine ip adress ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Picked up one of these. First Ali watch in about half a year. Here’s a mini-review:
















-£60 total (after VAT and a wee sale coupon).

Sapphire with some AR
stainless steel
5ATM (or so they say) with screw-in caseback
ST17 automatic movement
Other: printed dial with indices printed on top with a bit of dimension, whereas brand logo is printed flat. Unsigned crown, Rodina signed buckle. Blue painted hands. Sub-second circle has the little circles in it. “China Made” at 6.

Elephant in the room is that this Rodina (and I believe all Rodinas, also the old ones) are probably made from mostly off-the-shelve replica parts. These don’t have the ‘R’ on the crown anymore, which is a shame. The caseback is at least not a Nomos ripoff, and looks custom:








So I’m not too fussed tbh.

I might actually get a Nomos at some point when I have more disposable income, but currently for £60, this is a nice carefree casual watch. These sharp angles can be scratch magnets after all. I’ve had it for 3 days now (and ended up in a nightclub on Friday with it..) and already got a small ding and scratch at 12..this would drive me nuts with my Stowa or if it were a real Nomos. But now I don’t care  and it’s a pretty good watch regardless for £60.

The strap is just ok. A Nomos lookalike, but it feels stiff and isn’t particularly comfy. Still smells like real leather though. I’m gonna try it out with some German Fluco straps I have. May even get the real Shell Cordovan if I can’t find a fitting strap.

Compared to my Stowa or a real Tangente (only handled), I’d say this looks pretty close in some lighting. But in direct light the Rodina does fall apart next to the real Germans. All 3 (Rodina, Stowa, Nomos) are good and fair value for money in their own way, depending on what you care about. I could do a picture comparison with the Stowa Antea and Sea-Gull Bauhaus later if people want. Overall, I’d say it gets the ‘Bauhaus’ job done at a very good price. If you want something more refined this obviously isn’t it, but it scratches the itch I’d say.

edit: still not sure I can recommend it based on potential rep parts and having seen someone post one of these with a Tangente branded caseback


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Can you please unfold : how do you charge back ?
> 
> Do you often use this way , and how will Ali react : will they ban the machine ip adress ?


Depends on which payment method you used. If you paid by Paypal, they should be able to apply purchase protection. I would go there first. Your bank can do the same if you paid via credit card. These processes should be available to you online.
I have no idea how exactly the ban works since I've never done it myself. I would assume that they would ban your AliExpress account (thus losing your "member perks", which are not really that significant). They would probably also blacklist your payment method i.e. your credit card number or Paypal account. They could also blacklist your mailing address so that future accounts you make can't make orders to that address even if you use a different payment method.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The regular "engineer" bracelets look really good on that model.
> 
> http://[URL]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003063444466.html[/URL]
> 
> ...


Two very good choices, that's exactly what I ordered. 
It also looks nice on a MN style strap in black/orange. I still have two black rubber straps in the mail. Personally I think, the matching color of the original rubber straps are not perfect. Either steel or black let the dial shine much more:








The only downside of the steel bracelet was the high polished middle part which I treated with some sand paper to match the matte outer parts. Before that it looked too "blingy" for my taste.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Elephant in the room is that this Rodina (and I believe all Rodinas, also the old ones) are probably made from mostly off-the-shelve replica parts. These don’t have the ‘R’ on the crown anymore, which is a shame.


The lack of the "Rodina" branding and model number on the case back, are a function of these not being made by Sea-Gull, as were the original Rodina watches from 5 years ago. The "Rodina" brand of Chinese watches was founded by former employees of Tianjin Sea-Gull, and were made using the OEM arm of that factory. Like Sea-Gull, Rodina branded their watches in several places, and the model number was stamped/etched on the case back. Many OEMs automatically included custom branding on the dial, case back and buckle/clasp.

Rodina is also the brand name of a Russian watch company. This may have been the reason the Chinese brand disappeared, because of trademark disputes outside of China. Sea-Gull was rumored to have bought Rodina, and it later produced GT&FQ Rider branded versions of the same models. Sea-Gull also produced some Tangente homages with "Sea-Gull" branding.















































My best guess would be that these are being produced as replicas, taking advantage of the former Rodina brand's reputation much like the numerous 1963 chronographs for sale that lack any "Sea-Gull" branding on their case backs. Then again, it's a Tangente homage for £60 with a sapphire crystal. The closest price competitor is the Carnival model, and it has a mineral crystal.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The lack of the "Rodina" branding and model number on the case back, are a function of these not being made by Sea-Gull, as were the original Rodina watches from 5 years ago. The "Rodina" brand of Chinese watches was founded by former employees of Tianjin Sea-Gull, and were made using the OEM arm of that factory. Like Sea-Gull, Rodina branded their watches in several places, and the model number was stamped/etched on the case back. Many OEMs automatically included custom branding on the dial, case back and buckle/clasp.
> 
> Rodina is also the brand name of a Russian watch company. This may have been the reason the Chinese brand disappeared, because of trademark disputes outside of China. Sea-Gull was rumored to have bought Rodina, and it later produced GT&FQ Rider branded versions of the same models. Sea-Gull also produced some Tangente homages with "Sea-Gull" branding.
> 
> ...


I have one of the Sea-Gull versions...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Anyone know? When is the next big sale? 
How do they schedule their sale dates?


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Anyone know? When is the next big sale?
> How do they schedule their sale dates?


According to this page, the next big one is 15 June. But there will be periodic price drops until then, as always.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Depends on which payment method you used. If you paid by Paypal, they should be able to apply purchase protection. I would go there first. Your bank can do the same if you paid via credit card. These processes should be available to you online.
> I have no idea how exactly the ban works since I've never done it myself. I would assume that they would ban your AliExpress account (thus losing your "member perks", which are not really that significant). They would probably also blacklist your payment method i.e. your credit card number or Paypal account. They could also blacklist your mailing address so that future accounts you make can't make orders to that address even if you use a different payment method.


I wouldn’t let AliExpress blacklisting dissuade you from challenging an order via PP or CC. It’s your right to challenge them if they don’t deliver or meet their terms. There are always work arounds - use an alternative CC or partner’s CC, use an alternative PP account, get delivery to mail drop box instead of your address, get delivery to a family member.

Using AliExpress is always a game of cat and mouse. You just have to accept this and know the possibilities before you get in bed with them.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Techme said:


> I wouldn’t let AliExpress blacklisting dissuade you from challenge an order via PP or CC. It’s your right to challenge them if they don’t deliver or meet their terms. There are always work arounds - use an alternative CC or partner’s CC, use an alternative PP account, get delivery to mail drop box instead of your address, get delivery to a family member.
> 
> Using AliExpress is always a game of cat and mouse. You just have to accept this and know the possibilities before you get in bed with them.


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## kelvintoys (9 mo ago)

kelvintoys said:


> Hello peeps, WUS newbie here and I gotta say this thread is exactly why I decided to create an account here 😄 I saw that some of you were able to snatch a Steeldive SD1953 submariner homage from AliExpress for only 33-35 dollars. How did you guys do that?!  Been eyeing on it for awhile but it's always around 120 dollars here in Singapore. Even the Addiesdive Quartz Diver cost more than that!


Anyone?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The lack of the "Rodina" branding and model number on the case back, are a function of these not being made by Sea-Gull, as were the original Rodina watches from 5 years ago. The "Rodina" brand of Chinese watches was founded by former employees of Tianjin Sea-Gull, and were made using the OEM arm of that factory. Like Sea-Gull, Rodina branded their watches in several places, and the model number was stamped/etched on the case back. Many OEMs automatically included custom branding on the dial, case back and buckle/clasp.
> 
> Rodina is also the brand name of a Russian watch company. This may have been the reason the Chinese brand disappeared, because of trademark disputes outside of China. Sea-Gull was rumored to have bought Rodina, and it later produced GT&FQ Rider branded versions of the same models. Sea-Gull also produced some Tangente homages with "Sea-Gull" branding.
> 
> ...


You really think trademark disputes from an inoperative USSR brand would stop a small Chinese brand? I doubt it. 

I'm aware of those old Rodinas and Riders. I recall them being ~$100 from a non-official Sea-Gull website. Now that website's down and the watches gone.

Some of the Rodinas from the place I bought mine shared that R005 caseback. From what I've seen the 'original' Rodinas are almost identical to this one, and my guess also a mix of rebranded rep and some custom parts (not a good look if these came out of Tianjin S-G imo). A Chinese copy is a Chinese copy...Chinese copy-ception? I'm not too fussed as long as it doesn't have replica branding (and thus qualifies as 'homage'). I also don't put Sea-Gull's much later released 1963 to a higher standard (which ironically just copies the existing 1963s rather than being a more faithful re-issue). But I digress. 

That bauhaus Sea-Gull is a great option if you want a more legit 'homage', I recommend it.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> 
> Can you please unfold : how do you charge back ?
> 
> Do you often use this way , and how will Ali react : will they ban the machine ip adress ?


Isn't 90 days the golden rule for requesting a refund? If I don't have the item, right after 90 days I open a dispute and it's always been sided in my favour. 
Only once when the item hadn't even shipped and the seller admitted they were out of stock (took a screenshot), I got an early refund. 


kelvintoys said:


> Anyone?


How they got that Steeldive for $30 during the sale? Luck. Maybe an error, or a seller that had to unload inventory asap. I'm still upset about missing it 😂😭


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Isn't 90 days the golden rule for requesting a refund? If I don't have the item, right after 90 days I open a dispute and it's always been sided in my favour.


Not gonna lie, 90 days feels like a long time to invoke protection. So I understand where he's coming from. It's the same situation I was in-- the tracking hadn't moved since February, and I felt that that was grounds for a refund. My early dispute resulted in me getting my money back in ~60 days rather than 90.
In any case, Ali should resolve in the buyer's favor once the 90 day mark is reached, so what's the harm in disputing early if the package hasn't moved in 2 months?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

john_marston said:


> Picked up one of these. First Ali watch in about half a year. Here’s a mini-review:
> View attachment 16586550
> 
> 
> ...


people WANT


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

kelvintoys said:


> Anyone?


I got a SD for less than $30. Honestly, it was sheer luck. Most likely the seller priced it incorrectly, and I took advantage of it, fully expecting a refund. Everyone once in a while, you get one of these unicorn deals (usually on other platforms). They usually don't fulfil these orders on Aliexpress because the sellers have less integrity and you know...margins.

Your best bet is to wait for one of the big sales, like Singles Day 11-11. Firstly, you have to know what the usually price is because sellers will jack the prices before sales. Secondly, if you find a decent price, you can then decrease the price further by using a combination of the following: sitewide Aliexpress coupons, seller coupons or discounts, swapping coins for coupons, collecting coupons you have won playing games like Money Hop, by trading coins you collect at checkout and by using cash back websites like Befrugal or Shopback (these must be affiliate links or no cashback). Cut and paste the Aliexpress link (delete anything after ".html") into this website, Earn high commission from top aliexpress online affiliate marketing programs platform 2017 to see if you can use a cashback website.

Using a combination of these methods (all I think) I was able to get approximately $100+ off my San Martin in the last sale.

Welcome to the Aliexpress rabbit hole.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

A couple new additions to the watch box. 

That green and Gilt is 🔥🔥 though I'm not sure how much wrist time it'll get.

The SN012 Helm homage was silently updated with an optional Miyota 8315, so that fixed the only reservation I had with it. Seems to be a nice movement. Fully lumed dial is Nuts, and the case is excellent. Not much bad to say about it any more IMO.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Depends on which payment method you used. If you paid by Paypal, they should be able to apply purchase protection. I would go there first. Your bank can do the same if you paid via credit card. These processes should be available to you online.
> I have no idea how exactly the ban works since I've never done it myself. I would assume that they would ban your AliExpress account (thus losing your "member perks", which are not really that significant). They would probably also blacklist your payment method i.e. your credit card number or Paypal account. They could also blacklist your mailing address so that future accounts you make can't make orders to that address even if you use a different payment method.


About paypal i read a lot that they're great, i've never experienced it myself and alos read that sometimes they don't follow you. Btw it's not always available (if it is) from Ali.
Haven't charged back with a card a lot (yet), usually the seller is always helping. But it's an interesting concept.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> View attachment 16589159
> 
> 
> A couple new additions to the watch box.
> ...


The SM looks great. Will you be doing a review? 😀


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> I wouldn’t let AliExpress blacklisting dissuade you from challenging an order via PP or CC. It’s your right to challenge them if they don’t deliver or meet their terms. There are always work arounds - use an alternative CC or partner’s CC, use an alternative PP account, get delivery to mail drop box instead of your address, get delivery to a family member.
> 
> Using AliExpress is always a game of cat and mouse. You just have to accept this and know the possibilities before you get in bed with them.


I agree we need to use all the available alternatives to fight for our rights when service is not provided, it's not always that easy though. It's not like if i could just snap my fingers and have alternatives CCs, accounts, mail boxes..or maybe i'm working at the Portand hospital, under a blue moon :=)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Alex_B. said:


> The SM looks great. Will you be doing a review? 😀


Which one?

But yes, I'll be reviewing both as soon as I can. Getting a backlog of watches, though.


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> Which one?
> 
> But yes, I'll be reviewing both as soon as I can. Getting a backlog of watches, though.


I meant the green dial bb36 San Martin. Looking forward to it! 😋


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

kelvintoys said:


> Anyone?


i'm not sure how they did this, but it is around the real price in my view. It could have been some overstock to got rid of or something (?)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Isn't 90 days the golden rule for requesting a refund? If I don't have the item, right after 90 days I open a dispute and it's always been sided in my favour.
> Only once when the item hadn't even shipped and the seller admitted they were out of stock (took a screenshot), I got an early refund.


i guess i was lucky but seldom had to activate this process. But i don't trust they responsivity ;
i read a lot about some saying they got like easy refunds from sellers, when i tried it was a little nightmarish to achieve my ends.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Well my last AE order from the Sale has now spent as much time in Cali as it did in China. Total 22 days since shipment and counting.......


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

In the _addies dive attracts compliments_ family :
Have you ever been hiding your watch because someone asks you if it's a Rolex ? [..I did today  ]


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

I m looking for a bronze chronograph ST19 for cheap.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

What strap colour and type would you reckon for this green dial diver? I'm not a bracelet guy TBH.









87.99US $ 84% OFF|Guanqin Nh35a Sapphire Fashion Sports Watch Automatic Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Men's Watch Waterproof Calendar 2022 New - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> I m looking for a bronze chronograph ST19 for cheap.


I think you'll be lucky to find one that is cheap...

Mine is a Gull Tron


















206.78US $ 51% OFF|Gull Tron Men Pilot Watch Bronze Mens Chronograph Watches Aviator Manual Mechanical Wristwatch St1901 Sapphire Mirror 40mm Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## BrendonM (Mar 29, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> View attachment 16589159
> 
> 
> A couple new additions to the watch box.
> ...


Why woul\d someone want a Helm hommage at roughly the same price as a Helm. The world is a strange place.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

BrendonM said:


> Why woul\d someone want a Helm hommage at roughly the same price as a Helm. The world is a strange place.


Because actually getting your hands on a new Helm is nontrivial to say the least. Demand for the original is too high and supply is too low. I can see the market SM is going for. Their switch to the 8315 puts that watch on the table for me now.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> You really think trademark disputes from an inoperative USSR brand would stop a small Chinese brand? I doubt it.


Rodinas were produced by the same factory that made Puljot watches. Raketa now owns the rights to the brand name, so yes I do think it's possible they defended their IP rights to the "Rodina" watch brand name.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodina_watch_I


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> What strap colour and type would you reckon for this green dial diver? I'm not a bracelet guy TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leather, rubber or NATO/ZULU?








14.51US $ 17% OFF|Vintage Genuine Leather Watchbands 7 Colors 18mm 20mm 22mm For Galaxy Panerai Omega Women Men Cowhide Watch Band Accessories|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












0.01US $ 99% OFF|18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Watch Band Genuine Cow Leather Watch Strap With Butterfly Buckle Bracelet Green Red Blue White Watchband - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












0.01US $ 99% OFF|Smooth Genuine Calfskin Leather Watchband 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Straps With Solid Automatic Butterfly Buckle Business Watch Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












13.57US $ 30% OFF|Vintage Handmade Leather Strap Suitable For Rolex / Seiko Green Water Ghost Bracelet CITIZE Men's Watch Chain 20mm 22mm Brown|Watchbands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












8.54US $ 43% OFF|Retro Genuine Leather Watchband 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Calfskin Watch Straps Porous Breathable Handmade Stitching For Men - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












7.94US $ 48% OFF|20mm 21mm 22mm 19mm Rubber Watchband Fit For Rolex Submariner Daytona Gmt Yacht-master Silicone Strap Black Watch Band Bracelets - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












3.42US $ 51% OFF|Premium Silicone Watch Band Quick Release Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm 24mm Watch Strap Watch Replacement Watchband Green - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












7.78US $ 30% OFF|Tropical Rubber Watch Band For Seiko Srp777j1 For Omega Waterproof Sport Diving Breathable Strap Bracelet Watchband 20mm 22mm - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












9.49US $ 30% OFF|Nylon Seatbelt Watch Band 20mm 22mm High Quality Nato Strap James Bond Military Wristband For Watch Replacement - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












8.8US $ 25% OFF|Premium-grade Tropic Rubber Watch Strap 20mm 22mm For S-eiko Srp777j1 New Watch Band Diving Waterproof Bracelet Black Color - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

I have a Steeldive SD1933 in the mail that I'm really excited about. I was debating between this and the Pagani, but something felt off about the Pagani dial (I think it was the logo and the text under the logo + the weird Pt. Time text as well).








Anyways, I'm pumped.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

I got another display stand and it’s lovely. Tolerance is excellent (on mine at least) - perfect amount of friction, not too tight not too loose. Woodwork is pretty decent, and I like how the incline is fixed. There are some minor chips in the wood, but I can forgive that for the price.

US $17.42 15％ Off | Oirlv Wooden Watch Display Stand With Microfiber Pillow Jewelry Display Rack Watch Organizer for Men and Women 8.5*8.5*6.2cm








17.42US $ 15% OFF|Oirlv Wooden Watch Display Stand With Microfiber Pillow Jewelry Display Rack Watch Organizer for Men and Women 8.5*8.5*6.2cm|Jewelry Packaging & Display| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












I also like how there is an area at the bottom where the strap can go so it rests perfectly against the triangles every time. With a lot of my boxes, some watches with thicker straps sit a little higher than others. Pretty minor detail, but I appreciate it.

















I previously got these other two which I posted last week, but I prefer this one because the walls are wood instead of felt lined, so the pillow slides in more satisfyingly. I also like how it has a fixed incline. And it’s round.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> In the _addies dive attracts compliments_ family :
> Have you ever been hiding your watch because someone asks you if it's a Rolex ? [..I did today  ]


Imagine wearing this one, and someone asks if it's a Rolex. Wouldn't you just die of embarrassment?









But OMG, nothing like the shame anyone wearing this would feel!









Seriously though, there are SO MANY Rolex homages out there, many by famous and semi-expensive brands, how can you feel all that bad unless the watch you're wearing is real trash? The Addiedive has a sapphire crystal, a ceramic bezel, great lume and a solid movement. It's way better than an Invicta costing twice as much. There is no shame in being a savvy watch buyer.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Seriously though, there are SO MANY Rolex homages out there, many by famous and semi-expensive brands, *how can you feel all that bad unless the watch you're wearing is real trash*?


That ORIENT is a nice piece! I'd proudly wear that in a heartbeat, AND not give 2 chits about it.
You know, I'm something of real trash myself, so I never feel bad about wearing (what others think is) "trash."


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Seriously though, there are *SO MANY Rolex homages out there, many by famous and semi-expensive brands*, how can you feel all that bad unless the watch you're wearing is real trash? The Addiedive has a sapphire crystal, a ceramic bezel, great lume and a solid movement. It's way better than an Invicta costing twice as much. There is no shame in being a savvy watch buyer.


I agree. While searching for some Seikos and Citizens that I have been after, some homages that have stood out to me as the most blatant have been the Rolex DJ's from both brands. Why no hate for them like the Chinese watches? 

Part of me thinks that since they are not as spec-worthy or carry as much value, they are not as talked about by those seeking both. In turn, since they are not mentioned there is not much hate towards them. I do think that if these DJ homages were brought up as much as some of the Chinese ones, a similar brigade would pop up. Perhaps they did before Chinese homages started becoming so prominent. I also believe there is an anti-China component when it comes to production and government. The idea that they purposefully or willfully produce inferior products. I have also definitely seen people in threads say they wouldn't buy these watches because they refuse to support China/the Chinese government. I'd say I have seen much less of this in Vostok threads. That is purely anecdotal though.

Yes, Seiko and Citizen are more advanced and respected companies who create and innovate. But in terms of creating homages, how much different is the act of Citizen and Seiko creating DJ homages different from a homage done by PD or Parnis? You could argue some detailing differences the companies make of course, but isn't the spirit of what they are trying to do at least similar? I think many defend these companies because of their rep as being established and well-respected watchmakers. There is no doubting that. But just focusing on the act of creating a homage, what is the clear difference? I guess this is why this is such a touchy topic.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> That ORIENT is a nice piece! I'd proudly wear that in a heartbeat, AND not give 2 chits about it.
> You know, I'm something of real trash myself, so I never feel bad about wearing (what others think is) "trash."


It is beautiful. I saw a gold presidential version of this on sale a short while ago. Would definitely wear one. But in terms of homages, how is this different from Chinese homages? Why no hate for this? Because Orient is a more respected brand? Does the clout allow them to make homages with no repercussions from certain enthusiasts? If it's about that then it makes sense to me. PD/Parnis for example do not have this clout. But I usually don't see that argument. People usually go with the idea that a copy of a design is cheap, that imitating another style is the reason why they are looked down upon. Maybe a mix of both? I guess everyone is going to see it different and there's no use in trying to figure out a particular reason.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ratchnatch said:


> I agree. While searching for some Seikos and Citizens that I have been after, some homages that have stood out to me as the *most blatant have been the Rolex DJ's from both brands.* W*hy no hate for them like the Chinese watches?*


Tradition. Collective assent. Etc.
Kinda like how people are fine with liquor, but freak out over weed.
It's just social programming: presentation (of whatever message), and then repetition.
As they say: "If you hear it said repeatedly, it becomes true." 

Such a bizarre monkey clown world.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

ratchnatch said:


> It is beautiful. I saw a gold presidential version of this on sale a short while ago. Would definitely wear one. But in terms of homages, *how is this different from Chinese homages? Why no hate for this? *Because Orient is a more respected brand? Does the clout allow them to make homages with no repercussions from certain enthusiasts? If it's about that then it makes sense to me. PD/Parnis for example do not have this clout. But I usually don't see that argument. People usually go with the idea that a copy of a design is cheap, that imitating another style is the reason why they are looked down upon. Maybe a mix of both? I guess everyone is going to see it different and there's no use in trying to figure out a particular reason.


I think bcz when Orient and Seiko released THEIR copies, nobody bothered to complain.
So people who MIGHT wanna quibble today "missed the boat" so to speak, since nobody's gonna get traction over picking a fight over something from 50-70 yrs ago. 

As for the rest, a lot of anti-China sentiments in the air, rightly or wrongly. 
I myself love copies. So no issue from me, no matter where it's from.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I think you'll be lucky to find one that is cheap...
> 
> Mine is a Gull Tron
> View attachment 16589363
> ...


is it real bronze ?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Leather, rubber or NATO/ZULU?


I have the green rose gold tag autavia homage by Pagani and I have been looking for a nice strap for a long time. I finally found it after extensive digging in Ali. It was offered in only 3 stores. I got it last sale, but unfortunately the courier returned it due to the lockdown in Shanghai and I got a full refund. The other stores that were offering it are also in hibernation and I have not been able to source a single store offering it now.
I will wait till it becomes available again because:

It seems to have a very nice transision between black and dark green
Quality seems good for Ali standards
The stitch is appricot/gold and not white which is an added bonus.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Another Parnis in my collection. Surprisingly the strap is decent enough to keep it. Mine has got a minor imperfection at 50s mark on the subdial, not sure if it's a scratch or white paint, fortunately only visible on this shiny silver under certain angles. Got a partial refund for that so decided to keep the watch. The accuracy is terrible after first 3 days at nearly +30s a day!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

manchette said:


> In the _addies dive attracts compliments_ family :
> Have you ever been hiding your watch because someone asks you if it's a Rolex ? [..I did today  ]


The most akward moment I have had was when I was wearing the LGXIGE patek nautilus homage and I was asked if it was really a Patek because it was the holy grail of that other person who I did not know then to be a watch affectionado.
What I did was to instantly remove the watch and hand it over to him. I told him I loved the design but the original was a hell lot out of my possible purchase zone so I got that. He wasn't offended because it was no replica and it became a conversation starter. He wanted details where he could get it and was shocked to find out it also had a 4Hz movement and cost peanuts


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

There is a new limited edition pilot watch from San Martin with a case pattern that is styled after forged damascus steel.






Not cheap though:









548.0US $ |San Martin 39mm Pilot Men Watch Damascus Steel MOP Dial Top Brand Limited Luxury Edition PT5000 SW200 Automatic Mechanical 10Bar| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> There is a new limited edition pilot watch from San Martin with a case pattern that is styled after forged damascus steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheap compared to $1820 for the Sea-Gull Ocean Star!








Sea-Gull Ocean Star - Damascus Steel Limited Edition


It seems like all the WUS watch enthusiasts are going crazy for bronze dive watches. I saw this on the Sea-Gull Official website. How many companies produce Damascus Steel cased watches, and does that even make sense for a dive watch? I'm assuming these were sold out quickly, since they only...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

jhdscript said:


> is it real bronze ?


A very good question and one to which I don't have a definitive answer.

It's certainly ageing like bronze but I've no experience of something that I know to be a bronze coating against which to compare. I assume that bronze coatings tarnish like genuine bronze but my 'net searches have not found any useful information regarding this.

It's a lot lighter than my other two bronze watches but they are much larger cases so that's no indicator. Nor is the fact that it weighs pretty much the same as my stainless steel Red Star '1963' since per cubic metre stainless steel and bronze have a similar weights range!

Removing the strap to look at the holes in the lug for spring bars shows no obvious signs that there is plating over steel. I can't remove the caseback as I don't have any tools here at present.

The clasp on the strap is definitely plated (gold?) as it's not tarnished and is as bright as the day I received it (oddly the clasp is signed Sea-Gull).

Sorry I can't answer the question, but here are some then and now pictures:

As received August 2021

































Now


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Another Parnis in my collection. Surprisingly the strap is decent enough to keep it. Mine has got a minor imperfection at 50s mark on the subdial, not sure if it's a scratch or white paint, fortunately only visible on this shiny silver under certain angles. Got a partial refund for that so decided to keep the watch. The accuracy is terrible after first 3 days at nearly +30s a day!
> View attachment 16590920
> 
> View attachment 16590918
> ...


I wouldn't say +30s/day is terrible for a Chinese clone movement. Most of my Chinese movements are around +20~30s.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

A new holiday beater. Looks killer on an orange rubber but now going a bit more conservative. Will go orange during summer hols.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> is it real bronze ?


Yes it is...I applied the lemon +baking soda treatment on mine after 6 months and it shines just like new. VERY quick to oxydate, I assume fairly high copper content in the alloy.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Another Parnis in my collection. Surprisingly the strap is decent enough to keep it. Mine has got a minor imperfection at 50s mark on the subdial, not sure if it's a scratch or white paint, fortunately only visible on this shiny silver under certain angles. Got a partial refund for that so decided to keep the watch. The accuracy is terrible after first 3 days at nearly +30s a day!
> View attachment 16590920
> 
> View attachment 16590918
> ...


Looks great on you. Got a link?
Also, +30 spd is pretty bad IMO. Not exactly unexpected, but I would hope for better considering that the movement appears to be a modified clone of an ETA 2892 and is fairly well decorated. Maybe try a demagnetizer?


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Looking for a green bezel speed master / seamaster homage.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Maybe a Phylida


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Looks very nice, it's been a long time i've seen a Parnis here ! 
(..Will this save us from SanMartin ?)



Rumcajs9 said:


> Another Parnis in my collection. Surprisingly the strap is decent enough to keep it. Mine has got a minor imperfection at 50s mark on the subdial, not sure if it's a scratch or white paint, fortunately only visible on this shiny silver under certain angles. Got a partial refund for that so decided to keep the watch. The accuracy is terrible after first 3 days at nearly +30s a day!
> View attachment 16590920
> 
> View attachment 16590918
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

We're looking so much and so deep in the market that it deceives people, untill the point they think we reached the holy grail 



HoustonReal said:


> Imagine wearing this one, and someone asks if it's a Rolex. Wouldn't you just die of embarrassment?
> View attachment 16590583
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Do you like this one ? 








48.24US $ 50% de réduction|Miyoka VJ55 – montre bracelet en acier inoxydable pour hommes, Quartz, jour, Date, saphir, étanche, qualité supérieure, marque de luxe | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Looks great on you. Got a link?
> Also, +30 spd is pretty bad IMO. Not exactly unexpected, but I would hope for better considering that the movement appears to be a modified clone of an ETA 2892 and is fairly well decorated. Maybe try a demagnetizer?











84.7US $ 30% OFF|Fashion Luxury 43mm Parnis White Dial Power Reserve Automatic Movement Men's Mechanical Watch Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I bought it at the end of March, so with few sale codes + partial refund it ended up as pretty much half of the current price, so not bad.

I hope the watch is going to slow down after few days. Not sure if it's true but I heard that new watch can be too quick and eventually slows down over time when all parts settle in.

I wonder how much we can trust such programs and a measurement on a phone mic but it shows +15s after few days of using it.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 84.7US $ 30% OFF|Fashion Luxury 43mm Parnis White Dial Power Reserve Automatic Movement Men's Mechanical Watch Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


How does that compare to a real-world measurement, ie, tracking it against the atomic clock for a few days?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

StephenR said:


> How does that compare to a real-world measurement, ie, tracking it against the atomic clock for a few days?


I need to check again as I was wearing a different watch lately. I'll let you know in few days.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

manchette said:


> Do you like this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice dressy quartz !

I think I would choose the silver one...Maybe I’m not really impressed by the Berny text just below the day...


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Here is my Rodina. There is a number on the back. And there is a correct inscription at the bottom of the dial.


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

I bought my Rodina back in 2014 or so I believe, but the dial actually says "Germany" on it. The rotor is loud as hell, but it's been reliable since I purchased it. I love this thing!


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

manchette said:


> Do you like this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know that watch, but I have a Berny, very good piece & their customer service is excellent.
One of my best purchases from AliEx.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

153.0US $ 50% OFF|Lobinni Top Haiou Movement Men Mechanical Watch Mens Automatic Moon Phase часы мужские Switzerland Luxury Brand elogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Has anyone got this watch? What movement sits in it?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 153.0US $ 50% OFF|Lobinni Top Haiou Movement Men Mechanical Watch Mens Automatic Moon Phase часы мужские Switzerland Luxury Brand elogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


If the render is accurate: Miyota 8-series with a ‘moonphase’ as a date wheel. Honestly don’t mind it, it’ll be a lot more reliable than whatever Chinese made moonphase movement.
Been tempted by that one but 42mm is pretty big


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> If the render is accurate: Miyota 8-series with a ‘moonphase’ as a date wheel. Honestly don’t mind it, it’ll be a lot more reliable than whatever Chinese made moonphase movement.
> Been tempted by that one but 42mm is pretty big


But is it a low end Moyota like 8215? Because they've got absurdly loud rotor and I'm staying away from them after I bought one watch on that mechanism.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

new Gilt BB36 homage from San martin. Full review.

Spoiler, it's almost all good.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*AddiesDive MY-H2 pilot style automatic watch review https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9zeRLt *


----------



## Mitxel (Aug 3, 2021)

Does anybody know a smooth sweeping second hand quartz watch in AliExpress?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 153.0US $ 50% OFF|Lobinni Top Haiou Movement Men Mechanical Watch Mens Automatic Moon Phase часы мужские Switzerland Luxury Brand elogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Yes, it is a low end Miyota "model 82S0" which is a fairly recent upgrade but it now has hacking. The rotor is skeletonized so it is essentially the newer version of the Miyota 821A.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Mitxel said:


> Does anybody know a smooth sweeping second hand quartz watch in AliExpress?


Try searching vh31 watch (sweeping second hand without date) and vh65 watch (same with date wheel...mainly Pagani Design). There are also Galant watches on Ali !


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Mitxel said:


> Does anybody know a smooth sweeping second hand quartz watch in AliExpress?


For example






Generally Seiko Meca Quartz VK64.


----------



## Mitxel (Aug 3, 2021)

Notathome said:


> Try searching vh31 watch (sweeping second hand without date) and vh65 watch (same with date wheel...mainly Pagani Design). There are also Galant watches on Ali !


Thanks!!


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

StephenR said:


> How does that compare to a real-world measurement, ie, tracking it against the atomic clock for a few days?


Alright, so after 24h from yesterday, it's +17s. So the watch slows down, which is great. And this program on Android wasn't that far off showing +15s.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The orange casioak is growing on me…


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I agree, i have the same watch, same feeling and as we are in the 'best of' thread i must underline the service was good.
If that's what you're looking for Go on.


Caledonia said:


> I don't know that watch, but I have a Berny, very good piece & their customer service is excellent.
> One of my best purchases from AliEx.
> View attachment 16593758


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> I agree, i have the same watch, same feeling and as we are in the 'best of' thread i must underline the service was good.
> If that's what you're looking for Go on.


I have a Berny AM7068 as well. The strap is really nice. The case is 304L stainless, and scratches easily. It only has a mineral crystal, the red second hand is really too thin, and its lume dot is the only lume on the watch. I like the watch, and don't regret it for Under $35, but spending twice as much for an Addiesdive pilot watch, or a Steeldive SD1970, is such a better value.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Can anyone recommend a seamaster or speedmaster homage with a green bezel?


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Haven't seen this posted here... Octopus Kraken now has a 40mm Blancpain homage in two styles and a choice of PT5000 or SW200 movement.

(I have their 45mm one, and it's perfect).



























278.4US $ 42% OFF|Octopus Kraken Automatic Dive Watch 300m Stainless Steel Barracuda Sapphire Yellow Oil Luminous Sw200 Movement Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Just got my Pagani Design PD-1718!
Quite happy with the QC.
One comment for anyone that has one, make sure you tighten all the screws on the links. Mine were quite loose.
I believe the subdial on the left keeps track of elapsed minutes, but what does the subdial on the right do? Mine points at 16


----------



## paermero (Nov 22, 2019)

rlachcik said:


> Just got my Pagani Design PD-1718!
> Quite happy with the QC.
> One comment for anyone that has one, make sure you tighten all the screws on the links. Mine were quite loose.
> I believe the subdial on the left keeps track of elapsed minutes, but what does the subdial on the right do? Mine points at 16


The subdial on the right is for 24hr marker.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

paermero said:


> The subdial on the right is for 24hr marker.


Ok mine is stuck I will dispute


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

The Addiesdive is my first explorer homage and the font of the 3,6,9 are phenomenal and will have to pick up a black dial from either Addiesdive or phylida on bracelet. Possibly even San Martin if they go on sale.

The Pagani Design on the other hand I still have mixed feelings.

Quick unboxing video [HERE]


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16597359
> 
> View attachment 16597360
> 
> ...


A. What size wrist do you have ? These are the 40mm sized ones yes ? 

B. Talk about a solid case for hand swapping hmmmmm  

Enjoy the watches they both look solid on you. 

Ps If you decide you dont care for the snowflake dialed tiffany watch please let me know , I'd like to get one for my wife ... dont take that as a bad thing cause I like men's divers watches on her is all. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ddru (Mar 2, 2018)

JojX said:


> The orange casioak is growing on me…


Sky blue checking in


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

The Pagani Tudor chrono arrived today and quality seems excellent. Bracelet is much than previous Paganis I've had. I love the double pusher the glide lock style. It will go well with the Darth Vader Daytona.




















Since we are on the subject of casioaks. Did a recent mod with the AP case and rainbow markers. Also have a sapphire crystal I'm going to install and then I'll probably sell it.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

JojX said:


> View attachment 16595933
> View attachment 16595934
> 
> The orange casioak is growing on me…


Link to the case and strap you used? I'm beginning to think that a black RO case looks better on the Casioak than it does on the actual RO. Might pull the trigger if the mod kits are confirmed to work on the solar models.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Link to the case and strap you used? I'm beginning to think that a black RO case looks better on the Casioak than it does on the actual RO. Might pull the trigger if the mod kits are confirmed to work on the solar models.


Voila








68.4US $ 43% OFF|Hontao Ga2100 Mod Casioak Gen3 Kit Metal Bezel With Screws Custom Fluoro Rubber Strap For Ga2100/2110 Replacement Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I was skeptical at first. Thought it might be too chunky and dubious quality (both case and strap) but both are top notch. I ordered the case+strap bundle (silver orange) and a black strap. Asked the seller for a discount with which he willfully complied. Received the stuff in less than 10days.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Forgot to add that you get all the screwdrivers needed for a swap and a push tool to remove the screws that keep the strap in place.


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

darude said:


> Can anyone recommend a seamaster or speedmaster homage with a green bezel?


C$ 79.48 56%OFF | Men Watch Sport 24 hours Multifunction Watches Top Brand Luxury Full Steel full chronograph Quartz Clock Men Relogio Masculino








56.7US $ 58% OFF|Men Watch Sport 24 Hours Multifunction Watches Top Brand Luxury Full Steel Full Chronograph Quartz Clock Men Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

U


rlachcik said:


> Ok mine is stuck I will dispute


The subdial on the right of my PD just keeps going forward, keeping track of the hour from some unknown point.
I have started a dispute and asked for $20.
Trendy Watch store asked for a video and I provided one.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

I've been sampling the watch wares at AliExpress


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Does anybody know if there is a comparable homage to the new Seamaster Master other than the PAGANI DESIGN?

Somehow I dont like the PAGANI name and font. Although, on this watch it is kind of subtle and I might get it anyway.

Thank you!









107.09US $ 83% OFF|2022 neue PAGANI Design 41mm männer Automatische Mechanische Uhr Klassische Retro 200m Wasserdicht Sport Uhren Reloj hombre|Mechanische Uhren| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> The Pagani Tudor chrono arrived today and quality seems excellent. Bracelet is much than previous Paganis I've had. I love the double pusher the glide lock style. It will go well with the Darth Vader Daytona.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The second subdial on your PD appears to be running continuously like mine. It shouldn’t


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> The second subdial on your PD appears to be running continuously like mine. It shouldn’t


I was just about to respond to you. It is a continual 24 hr clock that is tied to the time. If it is 5am, the subdial will be at the 5. If it is 5pm, it will show 17. It is not controlled by the pushers.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16597359
> 
> View attachment 16597360
> 
> ...


That addiesdive looks great! Link?

Edit: found it through your link. £150 too much for an Addiesdive for me, unfortunately. I expect most Addiesdive between 50-100


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Ginseng108 said:


> I've been sampling the watch wares at AliExpress
> View attachment 16598028


That's quite a lot of samples 
Any particular favourites?


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> That's quite a lot of samples
> Any particular favourites?


The Gravitymaster knock-off is actually pretty good. Good build quality, accurate, comfortable.

See this thread for a closer look at a few: G-Shocks and Not G-Shocks


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just arrived from last sale. Initial impression = fantastic


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Miyota 8315 should put this on some people's radar. it's a fantastic tool watch that homages a pretty obscure watch.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

fone said:


> Does anybody know if there is a comparable homage to the new Seamaster Master other than the PAGANI DESIGN?
> 
> Somehow I dont like the PAGANI name and font. Although, on this watch it is kind of subtle and I might get it anyway.
> 
> ...


How about Baltany----far nicer than Pagani----not in the same league. Make certain to check out the lume!









168.0US $ 40% OFF|Baltany Diving Watch Water Ghost 30bar Stainless Steel Men's Luminous Nato Sapphire Crystal Automatic Mechanical Military Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

john_marston said:


> That addiesdive looks great! Link?
> 
> Edit: found it through your link. £150 too much for an Addiesdive for me, unfortunately. I expect most Addiesdive between 50-100


I paid $126 USD little pricy but I’ve been loving it so far. I probably shoulda gotten it on bracelet.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

john_marston said:


> That addiesdive looks great! Link?
> 
> Edit: found it through your link. £150 too much for an Addiesdive for me, unfortunately. I expect most Addiesdive between 50-100


I think Addies is trying to go up-market a little. first their Vear Dive/pilot homage thingy...then the huge Black Bay homage at $200, and now these. I have to say, Was overall impressed with the BB homage (other than it's size) so they are heading in the right direction...but I think a lot of buyers see Addies and immediately think the quartz Sub, and the willard, both of which are great, but pretty cheap.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

fone said:


> Does anybody know if there is a comparable homage to the new Seamaster Master other than the PAGANI DESIGN?
> 
> Somehow I dont like the PAGANI name and font. Although, on this watch it is kind of subtle and I might get it anyway.
> 
> ...


San Martin makes this in black and blue:


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

ryan850 said:


> I was just about to respond to you. It is a continual 24 hr clock that is tied to the time. If it is 5am, the subdial will be at the 5. If it is 5pm, it will show 17. It is not controlled by the pushers.


Oh! Lol ok guess I will lose my dispute


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> The second subdial on your PD appears to be running continuously like mine. It shouldn’t


Can you post a lume shot of the rainbow Casio oak?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

SteveFWatches said:


> I paid $126 USD little pricy but I’ve been loving it so far. I probably shoulda gotten it on bracelet.


$126 is a lot more reasonable. Was that during a sale?


turdbogls said:


> I think Addies is trying to go up-market a little. first their Vear Dive/pilot homage thingy...then the huge Black Bay homage at $200, and now these. I have to say, Was overall impressed with the BB homage (other than it's size) so they are heading in the right direction...but I think a lot of buyers see Addies and immediately think the quartz Sub, and the willard, both of which are great, but pretty cheap.


Hm, still, £150 is San Martin Submariner territory. I see them as a solid budget option, like you say.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

john_marston said:


> $126 is a lot more reasonable. Was that during a sale?
> 
> Hm, still, £150 is San Martin Submariner territory. I see them as a solid budget option, like you say.


Yeah it was during their march sale 
I could have probably done better too


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> $126 is a lot more reasonable. Was that during a sale?
> 
> Hm, still, £150 is San Martin Submariner territory. I see them as a solid budget option, like you say.


Addiesdive:








San Martin:








I prefer the Addiesdive


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Would you guys help me? Lol

My wife told me her Nakzen Pagoda 1006G (gift from me) stopped working and that she would take it to change the battery.

I, feeling like a hero, told that I would do that right away! After all, I had the knowledge AND the battery needed. (I was wrong). 

Opened, put a new battery (everything so great until now), tried to snap the back in place. Nope. Forced. Nope. Used a lot of obviously wrong choices of tools to close. Still nothing. And then I heard the expected 'click'. But the back was still loose. I then noticed the crown in the floor... Broke the stem. 

So, embarrassed enough, just went straight to aliexpress to order a new one but can't seem to find it anymore.

Now the help needed: Anyone has a link to the nakzen pagoda silver/blue?

Thanks a lot. 

Enviado de meu SM-A528B usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

€ 28,31 50%OFF | NAKZEN New Fashion Mens Watches Stainless Steel Top Brand Date Clock Waterproof Luxury Sports Quartz Watch Men Relogio Masculino
23.48US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen New Fashion Mens Watches Stainless Steel Top Brand Date Clock Waterproof Luxury Sports Quartz Watch Men Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress 

Maybe this?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I have a Berny AM7068 as well. The strap is really nice. The case is 304L stainless, and scratches easily. It only has a mineral crystal, the red second hand is really too thin, and its lume dot is the only lume on the watch. I like the watch, and don't regret it for Under $35, but spending twice as much for an Addiesdive pilot watch, or a Steeldive SD1970, is such a better value.


Hello ;=)
I have no steeldive to compare, my similar addies arrived with a default but i kept it like this as it might be a rare item in the future 
I'm still wondering if they are the same ones but with a different dial (?) (if i look at the sd1970 it's 98€ right now, it don't know if 70$ is possible easily for me, maybe during sales)
In the morning i can see the lume of the addies but it was stopped (too bad my rolex if Off), so i picked up a quartz orient to avoid setting the auto. Auto is great but the need to set it up all the time doesn't help.

If i look at their store (i chose the oldest one with the best %) i think this one could be nice in red or orange. Picture from a client of the shop, i only found a real life orange pic, i'd like to see how is the red dial from the client's pictures :


https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Ud2ae7d6906d144a88e19956deef0aafeO.jpg


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

AlexCristiano said:


> Would you guys help me? Lol
> 
> My wife told me her Nakzen Pagoda 1006G (gift from me) stopped working and that she would take it to change the battery.
> 
> ...


Some quartz watches are easy for battery changes, and other NEED a case press. They cost under $15, and are well worth the money if you have a few quartz models. They also allow you to change out crystals.









13.0US $ 35% OFF|Watch Case Press 12 Dies Watch Crystal Front Back Case Cover Screw Press Presser Closer Watchmaker Repair Tool Accessory Kit - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





FYI - The first revival run of Nakzen Pagodas had sapphire crystals, and the later production runs are mineral crystals, despite the caseback pictures, and marketing materials. They say "SAPPHIRE" just under NAKZEN.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

bugi said:


> € 28,31 50%OFF | NAKZEN New Fashion Mens Watches Stainless Steel Top Brand Date Clock Waterproof Luxury Sports Quartz Watch Men Relogio Masculino
> 23.48US $ 50% OFF|Nakzen New Fashion Mens Watches Stainless Steel Top Brand Date Clock Waterproof Luxury Sports Quartz Watch Men Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> Maybe this?


Thanks a lot! That's the one indeed!


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Some quartz watches are easy for battery changes, and other NEED a case press. They cost under $15, and are well worth the money if you have a few quartz models. They also allow you to change out crystals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, I was aware of the case press being eventually needed. But, having changed at lot of batteries on our quartz watches along the years, and always managing to pop the back in place, I was (wrongly) confident that I was going to be able to do that again... Time to buy the case press, thanks for the link.

About the watch, I bought hers as soon as they popped up here in this thread. Had sapphire written in the dial, indeed. That's a pity that they went back to mineral...

If they kept everything else the same, maybe I can use just the stem / crown from the new one on the old watch. And close it with a case press, this time 

Thanks!!


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

ratchnatch said:


> link











Men Watch Automatic Machinery Top High Green Rose Gold Quality Sports Calendar 2813 Movement Watches Stainless Steel Luminous Waterproof Wristwatch From Top1_watch, $4.25 | DHgate.Com


High end men hugo watch to show your good taste, buy young man watch for men and men and women watch for women from top1_watch, check out the new men watch automatic machinery top high 15 colors green rose gold quality sports calendar 2813 movement watches stainless steel luminous waterproof...



bit.ly


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

So the posts calling out the replica link directly above this post get removed but the link doesn't? That seems a bit strange, no?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JojX said:


> Addiesdive:
> San Martin:
> I prefer the Addiesdive




















* Steeldive SD1940*







* SD1940*







* SN030-G-V2*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Tanker G1 said:


> So the posts calling out the replica link directly above this post get removed but the link doesn't? That seems a bit strange, no?


I'm surprised WUS allowed a DH Gate link! Nevermind - it was shortened with bit.ly


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

AlexCristiano said:


> Would you guys help me? Lol
> 
> My wife told me her Nakzen Pagoda 1006G (gift from me) stopped working and that she would take it to change the battery.
> 
> ...


Having that happen is bad enough, but having it happen to your wife’s watch, that would have been embarrassing! Sounds like you generally know what you’re doing, so I apologise if this sounds a bit obvious, but from what I’m picturing, I imagine there’s a notch in the case back to accomodate the stem, sounds like you may not have had these lined up?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Even Cadisen is getting in on the explorer game… looks like they’ve taken some branding cues from Invicta though!



















89.99US $ 40% OFF|Cadisen 2022 New Automatic Watch sapphire crystal Mirror Swimming 10Bar Waterproof Screw Crown Miyota 8215 Movement Men Watches| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

StephenR said:


> Having that happen is bad enough, but having it happen to your wife’s watch, that would have been embarrassing! Sounds like you generally know what you’re doing, so I apologise if this sounds a bit obvious, but from what I’m picturing, I imagine there’s a notch in the case back to accomodate the stem, sounds like you may not have had these lined up?


The disappointment was worse  But what happened is that I had placed a plastic piece (almost like a large bottle cap) to help distribute pressure in the case back while applying force. The case back was aligned, but this piece didn't hold the pressure, deformed and somehow managed to apply force into the crown. So the crown bent and snapped the stem. It was very fast, the moment I realized it was starting to deform, the crown was falling from the watch already. But that's ok, now I know one more thing that can go wrong


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Not a very popular model, was surprised when it appeared on the list, as ive never heard about it. Bought it used but nearly new (looks like new). Seiko NH35 as always, never disappoints, you can barely hear the rotor, not like ST25 from Parnis (damn, they are loud). Overall the watch looks great apart from the bezel, I confirm what every youtube review says, the bezel is garbage on this model and its better not to touch it 😉


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Not a very popular model, was surprised when it appeared on the list, as ive never heard about it. Bought it used but nearly new (looks like new). Seiko NH35 as always, never disappoints, you can barely hear the rotor, not like ST25 from Parnis (damn, they are loud). Overall the watch looks great apart from the bezel, I confirm what every youtube review says, the bezel is garbage on this model and its better not to touch it 😉
> View attachment 16604307
> 
> View attachment 16604304
> ...


Wow! Normally I look at the Pagani Design watches and go meh or hmm.
But... ...this one is an absolute stunner!


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Wow! Normally I look at the Pagani Design watches and go meh or hmm.
> But... ...this one is an absolute stunner!


Tag Heuer Autavia 😉


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Wow! Normally I look at the Pagani Design watches and go meh or hmm.
> But... ...this one is an absolute stunner!


I had one. 
The bezel really needs tightening up.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> I had one.
> The bezel really needs tightening up.


I wonder if there is any way to fix it? I don't know, fill up the inside of the bezel with something to reduce the movement?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I wonder if there is any way to fix it? I don't know, fill up the inside of the bezel with something to reduce the movement?


I doubt it. It's the result of poor tolerance during manufacturing.

I've heard of people using dental floss, but that's not a very good idea, it seems to me, UNLESS you're never gonna turn the bezel. But still, ya gotta live with it, knowing that.

Could one try using a slightly thicker gasket ring? IDK. Never tried.


----------



## rxamplifier (8 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> I doubt it. It's the result of poor tolerance during manufacturing. I've heard of people using dental floss, but that's not a very good idea, it seems to me, UNLESS you're never gonna turn the bezel. But still, ya gotta live with it, knowing that. Could one try using a slightly thicker gasket ring? IDK. Never tried.


 No generally in these type of chinese watch bezel is tightened by a thin metal string. You can replace this string with a guitar string gauge 13 that you ply approximativly like original one. Bezel will be harder and stiffer.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

If you think of removing the bezel, then there’s this octagonal metal tension ring inside the bezel. You need to tighten it and then put the bezel in place and install the ring. Then you attach the insert. If you don’t want to disassemble the bezel, do try some dental floss. It has worked for me on more than one occasion. Plenty of YouTube vids showing how to do it (both options).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

rxamplifier said:


> No generally in these type of chinese watch bezel is tightened by a thin metal string. You can replace this string with a guitar string gauge 13 that you ply approximativly like original one. Bezel will be harder and stiffer.


That's some great info!!

But how do you "bend" it? it will spring right back to being straight, no?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I wonder if there is any way to fix it? I don't know, fill up the inside of the bezel with something to reduce the movement?





Chronopolis said:


> That's some great info!!
> 
> But how do you "bend" it? it will spring right back to being straight, no?


This might help.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Very positive unboxing so far, but very hard dial to capture in photos. It’s stunning in person. It’s like a brushed blue that can sometimes look black in certain angles.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Another Parnis in my collection. Surprisingly the strap is decent enough to keep it. Mine has got a minor imperfection at 50s mark on the subdial, not sure if it's a scratch or white paint, fortunately only visible on this shiny silver under certain angles. Got a partial refund for that so decided to keep the watch. The accuracy is terrible after first 3 days at nearly +30s a day!
> View attachment 16590920
> 
> View attachment 16590918
> ...


I had been eyeing that PR for a while now. Thanks for letting us know about its accuracy, I do appreciate it.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Intrepid04 said:


> I had been eyeing that PR for a while now. Thanks for letting us know about its accuracy, I do appreciate it.


Not sure if you have seen my post later but after few days the accuracy got better and its +17s. Still plenty of space for improvement though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

18.99US $ 5% OFF|Original Xiaomi Twentyseventeen Luminous Waterproof Fashion Quartz Watch Elegant 316l Steel Best Watch Brands For Men Women - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





DW style minimalist and NOMOS Metro homages. (Note:This's Xiaomi Supply Chain product,without Xiaomi Logo)

Only $20 to $23 shipped for an all steel watch, with Miyota quartz, made by Xiaomi. Not super high specs, but nice for the money, on a Milanese mesh strap.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Very nice! Really 40mm Diameter?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

column said:


> Very nice! Really 40mm Diameter?


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

Thanks a lot.! For some reason I wasn't able to find the specs...


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> 18.99US $ 5% OFF|Original Xiaomi Twentyseventeen Luminous Waterproof Fashion Quartz Watch Elegant 316l Steel Best Watch Brands For Men Women - Smart Watches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...



Lovely !

Do you think a press is needed to change the battery or it can be done without ?


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

I just received my Steeldive SD1934. After tinkering with the bracelet for a bit and getting it sized correctly, I am in love. I usually don't wear metal bracelet watches, but I think it's stunning.

The watch itself on the wrist wears small despite it's 39mm size. It's got a nice weight to it as well. 

Dial quality is great with the printing clear to the naked eye. The blue isn't quite a "Tiffany" blue, but it's a nice summery colour. 

Crown action is nice and smooth. The only challenge I had with it was finding the first position for the date change. When pulling the crown, it has some resistance so it tends to pull to the second position more often then not. Really, it just requires a lighter touch.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)




----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Not sure if you have seen my post later but after few days the accuracy got better and its +17s. Still plenty of space for improvement though.


Yes I have; thanks again. Still sitting on the fence on that one, mostly because there is a "waiting" list ahead of that one lol. Oh man, this is a crazy non-stop sick hobby... lol I need medical attention...


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> View attachment 16608367
> 
> View attachment 16608365


Is it really only 6.8mm thick, really? Oh my... Sometimes they put that number in the description/specs for you/we to buy it but when you/we actually measure it is at least 1mm more.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 153.0US $ 50% OFF|Lobinni Top Haiou Movement Men Mechanical Watch Mens Automatic Moon Phase часы мужские Switzerland Luxury Brand elogio masculino|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...





johnmichael said:


> Yes, it is a low end Miyota "model 82S0" which is a fairly recent upgrade but *it now has hacking*. The rotor is skeletonized so it is essentially the newer version of the Miyota 821A.


No, sorry, I need to clarify something: I got that same watch (model 1810, blue dial):








145.92US $ 52% OFF|Lobinni Mens Automatic Watches Men Moon Phase Watch Top Luxury Brand Mechanical Wristwatch Waterproof Sapphire Leather Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




A very sharp looking one, it does have a domed sapphire crystal (checked), lug width is not 20mm but 22mm, has absolutely no lumen anywhere, and it does have an automatic Miyota movement but unfortunately *it's NO hacking*. Unless... I was fooled and sold a watch with a different movement... Please let me know if you think that's the case as I think I still have time to open a dispute; although it's not mentioned anywhere that its movement hacks...; I don't think I could win that dispute.

The rotor is indeed skeletonized and fairly quiet (if I don't hear the rotor when I'm finishing pissing, just before I zipper up,... I consider it a quiet rotor  lmao )

In summary, although I do like the watch and bought it at a slight discount price, IMO it's overpriced.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Intrepid04 said:


> Is it really only 6.8mm thick, really? Oh my... Sometimes they put that number in the description/specs for you/we to buy it but when you/we actually measure it is at least 1mm more.


I don't have one, but even if it was 8mm thick, would that be a deal breaker? It is quartz, so it doesn't need to be thick, and the crystal is flat to the case. 6.8mm seems to be the official thickness per Xiaomi. These are selling below the Alibaba wholesale price for 10 min. order quantity.






Original-Xiaomi-TwentySeventeen-Fashion-Sport-Quartz


Original-Xiaomi-TwentySeventeen-Fashion-Sport-Quartz



www.alibaba.com





Here is a review of the 2-hand watch with the same case, The dial and hands may differ from the Metro version.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hieberrr said:


> I just received my Steeldive SD1934. After tinkering with the bracelet for a bit and getting it sized correctly, I am in love. I usually don't wear metal bracelet watches, but I think it's stunning.
> 
> The watch itself on the wrist wears small despite it's 39mm size. It's got a nice weight to it as well.
> 
> ...


Congrats! Although I feel their 36 mm would wear better on your wrist size. As a rule of thumb I find if the lugs extend beyond the wrist on both sides the watch is not so comfortable.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What?
Is this *WatchUSeek Store (97.6%) *connected to this site??


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

A new vintage diver from San Martin, although I am not sure what they mean by "Middle Ages Style"

It looks quite tempting, although disappointing for the price that it comes with only a Miyota 8215 (40 hours power reserve) or 8315 (60 hours power reserve).









218.4US $ 30% OFF|San Martin Men Watch 41mm Retro Diver Middle Ages Style Classic Vintage Miyota Self-winding Mechanical Watches 20 Bar Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Springy Watch said:


> A new vintage diver from San Martin, although I am not sure what they mean by "Middle Ages Style"
> 
> It looks quite tempting, although disappointing for the price that it comes with only a Miyota 8215 (40 hours power reserve) or 8315 (60 hours power reserve).
> 
> ...


It means the mainspring is made out of wood!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Intrepid04 said:


> No, sorry, I need to clarify something: I got that same watch (model 1810, blue dial):
> http://[URL][URL]https://www.aliexp....html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.be5c18028xsvyh[/URL][/URL]
> A very sharp looking one, it does have a domed sapphire crystal (checked), lug width is not 20mm but 22mm, has absolutely no lumen anywhere, and it does have an automatic Miyota movement but unfortunately *it's NO hacking*. Unless... I was fooled and sold a watch with a different movement... Please let me know if you think that's the case as I think I still have time to open a dispute; although it's not mentioned anywhere that its movement hacks...; I don't think I could win that dispute.
> 
> ...


Please note 1810 is the model number of the Lobinni watch, not the Miyota movement. The movement number I gave was of the movement number (Miyota), not the watch model number. If the Miyota movement is non-hacking, then it is the 821A movement which is even older. In fact, it is simply the decorated version of the 8215 and by decorated, I mean the skeletonized (cut out) rotor. People either seem to love them or hate them----the 82--series.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't have one, but even if it was 8mm thick, would that be a deal breaker? It is quartz, so it doesn't need to be thick, and the crystal is flat to the case. 6.8mm seems to be the official thickness per Xiaomi. These are selling below the Alibaba wholesale price for 10 min. order quantity.
> ...


No no, 8mm would definitively not be a deal breaker, I know quartz precisely should be a lot thinner than mechanicals, I know and I like. However, ...I can find many other 8mm ones at another fraction of that fraction price, that's all: CAD $5.06 shipped to Canada 
Watches 2021 Luxury Male Elegant Ultra Thin Watch Men Business Stainless Steel Mesh Quartz Watch Relogio Masculino Hot Sale


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Two 39mm Flieger watches Addiesdive MY-H2 and San Martin SN030-G quick review*






https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9zeRLt 
https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9JtX21


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Intrepid04 said:


> ...I can find many other 8mm ones at another fraction of that fraction price, that's all: CAD $5.06 shipped to Canada
> Watches 2021 Luxury Male Elegant Ultra Thin Watch Men Business Stainless Steel Mesh Quartz Watch Relogio Masculino Hot Sale


Wow, a $3 USD (shipped) steel mesh bracelet that comes with a free watch!


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

bugi said:


>


How are you liking it? I keep adding it to my cart, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Just bought a watch from Proxima, they sent me a bunch of pictures of allegedly the very one I'm getting from a variety of angles, on the timegrapher running +11, and even what looks to be outside in the sun. If that's really my watch it's a very nice customer service gesture, I've never gotten anything like that before.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

Hieberrr said:


> How are you liking it? I keep adding it to my cart, but haven't pulled the trigger yet.


Very satisfied! Did not leave my hand from unpacking. Only thing I changed and dont like is polished engeneer bracelet. Does not fit bead blasted case and I prefer rubber straps. Watch is holding time spot on -/+6 sec a day! And thing I like most is that special tone of blue on dial and bezel. Looks amazing in person.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Intrepid04 said:


> No no, 8mm would definitively not be a deal breaker, I know quartz precisely should be a lot thinner than mechanicals, I know and I like. However, ...I can find many other 8mm ones at another fraction of that fraction price, that's all: CAD $5.06 shipped to Canada
> Watches 2021 Luxury Male Elegant Ultra Thin Watch Men Business Stainless Steel Mesh Quartz Watch Relogio Masculino Hot Sale


Except one is made by *Xiaomi*, a well respected manufacturer of consumer products like CIGA Design watches, the Mi Band and a slew of smartphones (2nd largest manufacturer in the world) and tablets. The other is a "Geneva", one of the cheapest brands of Chinese watches. I doubt the Geneva has a stainless steel case because it features shiny coated/plated finishes on every surface, and it most likely contains a Chinese quartz movement. In contrast, the Xiaomi has a brushed stainless finish, which is pretty much only found on real stainless steel.

I really don't have a dog in this fight, but I've bought cheap Curren, HONHX and SKMEI watches, and they were all thrown in a drawer within a few weeks or months.




















__





Factory Wholesale New Men's Geneva Men's Roman Scale Mesh Strap Watch Quartz Watch - Buy Super Thin Watch,Men Watch,Simple Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Factory Wholesale New Men's Geneva Men's Roman Scale Mesh Strap Watch Quartz Watch - Buy Super Thin Watch,Men Watch,Simple Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com








__





Factory Wholesale New Men's Geneva Men's Roman Scale Mesh Strap Watch Quartz Watch - Buy Super Thin Watch,Men Watch,Simple Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Factory Wholesale New Men's Geneva Men's Roman Scale Mesh Strap Watch Quartz Watch - Buy Super Thin Watch,Men Watch,Simple Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com








__





Wholesale Factory Supplies Custom Brand Geneva Luxury Fashion Quartz Stainless Steel Wrist Watches For Men 2021 - Buy Cheap Stainless Steel Watches,Wrist Watches For Couples,Fashion Big Wrist Watches For Men Product on Alibaba.com


Wholesale Factory Supplies Custom Brand Geneva Luxury Fashion Quartz Stainless Steel Wrist Watches For Men 2021 - Buy Cheap Stainless Steel Watches,Wrist Watches For Couples,Fashion Big Wrist Watches For Men Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

I really like Parnis watches.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I really like Parnis watches.
> View attachment 16612789
> 
> View attachment 16612790
> ...


Have you a link please ?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

jhdscript said:


> Have you a link please ?











78.4US $ 30% OFF|PARNIS Dress 17 Jewels 6497 Movement Mechanical Men Watch Blue Hand 43mm Brush Case Sapphire Glass Leather Band|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





But it's better to wait for some sale.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

ok thanx a lot


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

bugi said:


> Very satisfied! Did not leave my hand from unpacking. Only thing I changed and dont like is polished engeneer bracelet. Does not fit bead blasted case and I prefer rubber straps. Watch is holding time spot on -/+6 sec a day! And thing I like most is that special tone of blue on dial and bezel. Looks amazing in person.


Agreed  that blue is excellent. I put mine on a Skagen Fisk titanium bracelet that perfectly matches the bead blasted case.


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

My second of three recent AliExpress watches has arrived!

It's a bit of a taste tester for me, because I've always wanted the Speedmaster, but haven't been willing to put up the money. This crushes my craving for now as it's absolutely beautiful to me.

Two QC issues with it, but you get what you pay for. First is that the chrono hand doesn't line up to the 12 o'clock position correctly, and the other one is that there's a nice big piece of dust under the glass on the dial. Oh well. The seller on AE said it's on the protective film on the glass, but there is no film, lol.

Either way, I'm pretty happy with it for the $75 CAD that I spent on it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Two AliExpress purchases showed up in the last 24 hours. One was ordered April 20th, so 15d door-to-door, the other was ordered ... mid-February  so 75d door-to-door!
I was 99% sure it would never arrive but it did, and overall I'm happy because I like it very much!

The long awaited Sea-Gull 1963 'Zorro', on a truly _fantastic_ Horween leather strap:









And the Phylida Explorer 37 mm, great fit & finish on this one, but I've not (yet) been able to set the supposedly glidelock micro-adjustment...









Both have a sapphire crystal and good lume (especially the Phylida) and both were under 150€ but I see the Sea-Gull has crept up in price.

Links:








128.0US $ 50% OFF|1963 Watch Men 40mm Pilot Air Force 1963 Chronograph Sapphire Mirror Retro Personality Unique Flying Aviation Tough Guy Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












117.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 37mm Explore Black Dial Nh38 Wristwatch 150m Wr Watches For Men Automatic Watch Vintage 36mm Small Wrist Nh35 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Except one is made by *Xiaomi*, a well respected manufacturer of consumer products like CIGA Design watches, the Mi Band and a slew of smartphones (2nd largest manufacturer in the world) and tablets. The other is a "Geneva", one of the cheapest brands of Chinese watches. I doubt the Geneva has a stainless steel case because it features shiny coated/plated finishes on every surface, and it most likely contains a Chinese quartz movement. In contrast, the Xiaomi has a brushed stainless finish, which is pretty much only found on real stainless steel.
> 
> I really don't have a dog in this fight, but I've bought cheap Curren, HONHX and SKMEI watches, and they were all thrown in a drawer within a few weeks or months.
> 
> ...


I understand; ...and agree. I like to read your educated comments on certain things I could go either way. Thanks.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Two AliExpress purchases showed up in the last 24 hours. One was ordered April 20th, so 15d door-to-door, the other was ordered ... mid-February  so 75d door-to-door!
> I was 99% sure it would never arrive but it did, and overall I'm happy because I like it very much!
> 
> The long awaited Sea-Gull 1963 'Zorro', on a truly _fantastic_ Horween leather strap:
> ...


Isn’t Horween an American leather company? Would they import that strap/leather and sell it without a premium and unadvertised? I’m always a bit sus of Horween on AliExrpess


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I really like Parnis watches.
> View attachment 16612789
> 
> View attachment 16612790
> ...


Very nice looking watch and I've always liked the 6497!!!! Good choice!


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Two AliExpress purchases showed up in the last 24 hours. One was ordered April 20th, so 15d door-to-door, the other was ordered ... mid-February  so 75d door-to-door!
> I was 99% sure it would never arrive but it did, and overall I'm happy because I like it very much!
> 
> The long awaited Sea-Gull 1963 'Zorro', on a truly _fantastic_ Horween leather strap:
> ...




No double VAT or French Post fees on top of that ?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Isn’t Horween an American leather company? Would they import that strap/leather and sell it without a premium and unadvertised? I’m always a bit sus of Horween on AliExrpess


I agree w/you since the Horween Leather Company is located in Chicago. I've bought a couple of horween straps off AliX which have been very nice but since horween leather actually denotes a process, I am sure it can be duplicated adequately in China or elsewhere. You simply cannot buy horween leather straps for $20 from anywhere but China-----I think that says it all.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Isn’t Horween an American leather company? Would they import that strap/leather and sell it without a premium and unadvertised? I’m always a bit sus of Horween on AliExrpess


It looks like a genuine Horween, very flexible and smells incredible:








Considering Seagull brand positioning, it's plausible they offer a premium strap with some of their watches ans that it's the real deal.

After that, a quick google search showed me Horween watch straps are handmade in California (where the Horween leather is tanned), but also in Finland - I guess for their European market. So possibly there's a manufacture in Asia as well?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> No double VAT or French Post fees on top of that ?


None!


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Has anyone got any experience with this shop? Is it legit? That's the only one where I can find this Parnis model.









43mm parnis black dial Luxury power reserve automatic movement mens watch P193


43mm parnis black dial Luxury power reserve automatic movement mens watch P193




mywatchcode.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Just bought a watch from Proxima, they sent me a bunch of pictures of allegedly the very one I'm getting from a variety of angles, on the timegrapher running +11, and even what looks to be outside in the sun. If that's really my watch it's a very nice customer service gesture, I've never gotten anything like that before.


I received the same outstanding service from Proxima too. I think it is normal. 

If you ordered their mm300 you won’t be disappointed.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Techme said:


> I received the same outstanding service from Proxima too. I think it is normal.
> 
> If you ordered their mm300 you won’t be disappointed.


I did indeed, this one to be exact.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

This box is incredible. With shipping (to Charlotte, NC), it was right around $50 for me. The important thing for me is that I prefer boxes with wide wooden dividers rather than flimsy thin ones, but usually those boxes are very expensive. This one has those nice thick dividers and was quite reasonably priced. It’s solid wood and very dense, finished nicely with a high polish lacquer, excellent fit on the hardware, very snug pillows, and looks stunning.

US $22.75 50％ Off | Luxury Wooden Watch Box Case Pure Wood Casket Display Box Watches Organizer Black Glass Cabinet Packing 6 Seats Storage Box Man








22.75US $ 50% OFF|Luxury Wooden Watch Box Case Pure Wood Casket Display Box Watches Organizer Black Glass Cabinet Packing 6 Seats Storage Box Man|Watch Boxes| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





The only thing I can fault it for is the lining - it doesn’t feel super high quality, and there is sort of an unsatisfying friction when I slide the pillows in and out. Im being nitpicky though, the pillows fit perfectly and the lining really isn’t that bad, especially for the price.

This is now my “Seiko Box”.
















The wood grain is quite lovely, and the box is very heavy and dense.









Edit: I re-read my first paragraph and realized my English was terrible. Made some changes to the language.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Has anyone got any experience with this shop? Is it legit? That's the only one where I can find this Parnis model.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Best Parnis seller, Greenstars on ebay if you have a QC issue they have b














een fair with partial refunds.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

sopapillas said:


> This box is incredible. With shipping (to Charlotte, NC), it was right around $50 for me. The important thing for me was that I prefer boxes with wide wooden dividers rather than cheap thin looking ones. However it’s typically very expensive boxes that are like that because they are more complex to produce than thin dividers. Well this one checks that box, is made of solid wood, finished with a high polish lacquer, snug pillow fit, and looks fantastic. And was only 50 bucks.
> 
> US $22.75 50％ Off | Luxury Wooden Watch Box Case Pure Wood Casket Display Box Watches Organizer Black Glass Cabinet Packing 6 Seats Storage Box Man
> 
> ...


I love seeing another all-Seiko collection


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Isn’t Horween an American leather company? Would they import that strap/leather and sell it without a premium and unadvertised? I’m always a bit sus of Horween on AliExrpess


Yes Horween is a leather manufacturer not a leather goods manufacturer. They tan hides. Individuals and companies can purchase their leather to make whatever product they want. There are several garage watch strap makers who use their leather and advertise it is Horween leather and charge upwards of $500 per strap. I followed a shoe maker who used Horween leather and Horween Shell Cordovan leather to make custom dress shoes, up to $5000 for a pair of shoes.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Isn’t Horween an American leather company? Would they import that strap/leather and sell it without a premium and unadvertised? I’m always a bit sus of Horween on AliExrpess


Regarding Horween straps on AliX, these unstitched Horween straps from Hemsut are excellent! I have no way of confirming is they are truly legit, but the suppleness, quality, and smell are the same as pricier Horween straps I’ve gotten domestically. Even if they aren’t real, the quality is excellent and I would buy with confidence if you like the unfinished, vintage aesthetic.

US $20.69 10％ Off | 100％ Genuine Leather Watch Bands With Quick Release Horween Horse Vintage Leather Watch Strap For Men 22mm18mm19mm20mm








20.69US $ 10% OFF|100% Genuine Leather Watch Bands With Quick Release Horween Horse Vintage Leather Watch Strap For Men 22mm18mm19mm20mm - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





They are also on Amazon for a slight premium:

20mm Leather Watch Bands for Men, Thin Soft Horween Leather Watch Strap Quick Release Vintage Watch Wrap https://www.amazon.com/dp/B097BF6GC4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_44G9RD65PTNJCX8N833G?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1








They also offer a fully stitched version, but the edge paint is not very good and started peeling soon after I got it.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> Best Parnis seller, Greenstars on ebay if you have a QC issue they have b
> View attachment 16614155
> View attachment 16614157
> een fair with partial refunds.


Where is that first Parnis from? It looks fantastic!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sopapillas said:


> Where is that first Parnis from? It looks fantastic!


The Parnis watches with the Unitas clone movements (ST3600), tend to run a little larger. The Unitas 6497/6498 were designed for pocket watches, so they need a 43mm or larger case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone heard of OMOS? 

...
It kinda sounds familiar ... 
...
..

D'OH!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Has anyone heard of OMOS?
> 
> ...
> It kinda sounds familiar ...
> ...











Available in South America, Australia, and Middle East Not sure if they have ADs in Europe or USA.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Has anyone heard of OMOS?
> 
> ...
> It kinda sounds familiar ...
> ...


I'm sure it does...


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> View attachment 16614741
> 
> Available in South America, Australia, and Middle East Not sure if they have ADs in Europe or USA.


When left in the window ledge of a house it used to have a different meaning


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin SN008g









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Has anyone heard of OMOS?
> 
> ...
> It kinda sounds familiar ...
> ...


I think they're related to EIKO, OLEX and OMEG?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Has anyone had this happen? 

You get a wrong item - not as described, wrong color, etc.
Did you ever get a (almost) full refund w/o having to return the item?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
How do you rate st36000 movement ? It seems to be famous and old, but in that can be without oil, so is this a deal breaker ? (for example : if unserviced how long could it live?)


----------



## Trapok (Jul 20, 2010)

Chronopolis said:


> Has anyone had this happen?
> 
> You get a wrong item - not as described, wrong color, etc.
> Did you ever get a (almost) full refund w/o having to return the item?


Yes. I ordered a watch described as with a steril dial and got a fake one , full refund.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Cougar17 said:


> San Martin SN008g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you find the crown a bit fiddly to re-engage and screw down? I feel like I have to hunt for the correct position before screwing. Since the PT5000 movement feels grinding compared to ETA and Sellita, it doesn't inspire confidence.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Techme said:


> Do you find the crown a bit fiddly to re-engage and screw down? I feel like I have to hunt for the correct position before screwing. Since the PT5000 movement feels grinding compared to ETA and Sellita, it doesn't inspire confidence.


How new is yours? Mine settled down after a few days use. I've also found (or rather someone else pointed out to me) that the PT5000 will start if strapped on a wrist for a few minutes whilst making morning coffee etc (like a Seiko 5) so no real need to hand wind to wake it up.


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

I had the Same unpleasant Expirience with mine. After some days it became better and is OK now.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> How new is yours? Mine settled down after a few days use. I've also found (or rather someone else pointed out to me) that the PT5000 will start if strapped on a wrist for a few minutes whilst making morning coffee etc (like a Seiko 5) so no real need to hand wind to wake it up.


Mine is fresh. Haven’t even worn yet because I was checking the accuracy. I do however know not to wind the ETA and clone movements. 

For me it’s more re-engaging the crown onto the tube, perhaps because the tube is narrower than my Seikos, and CWards among others and feels more delicate when catching the thread. I don’t want to strip it. I’ll give it and go and see what happens I guess.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Has anyone had this happen?
> 
> You get a wrong item - not as described, wrong color, etc.
> Did you ever get a (almost) full refund w/o having to return the item?


Yes. I ordered a Megir that said it was stainless steel, but was really alloy. I got a 25% refund. 

Another site claimed to be selling a CIGA Design titanium watch for cheap, but they sent a $2 fake Diesel Big Daddy. Full PayPal refund.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Has anyone had this happen?
> You get a wrong item - not as described, wrong color, etc.
> Did you ever get a (almost) full refund w/o having to return the item?


Max I got was ~70% but there were also quality issues in the dispute. Usually its more of like 30-50% if everything else is OK and it is just a slight color change (of course I have never ordered a black dial to turn out orange which would be extreme and I would put lots of pressure).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> Max I got was ~70%





Trapok said:


> full refund.





HoustonReal said:


> I got a 25% refund.


I ordered a P Design, BLACK, but got WHITE.
Got 99% back, *No need to return*. I was a bit surprised. My first. 
I guess the hassle is not worth it for them, esp when they themselves made such a huge mistake.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Techme said:


> I received the same outstanding service from Proxima too. I think it is normal.
> 
> If you ordered their mm300 you won’t be disappointed.


Proxima sent me performance photos of a PT5000 when I had ordered an NH35. The NH35 is what arrived. When I inquired about the discrepancy, I received a belligerent reply in which I was accused of trying to obtain a more expensive movement. The fact is that I prefer NH35 and they had sent the wrong picture to me. 

Proxima’s main weakness though is with its bracelets, which are either low quality or not included. So you have to factor in adding the cost of a bracelet. In the end I much prefer San Martin, which is higher quality, or Heimdallr, which is on the same level but with lower prices.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Elston Gunn said:


> Proxima sent me performance photos of a PT5000 when I had ordered an NH35. The NH35 is what arrived. When I inquired about the discrepancy, I received a belligerent reply in which I was accused of trying to obtain a more expensive movement. The fact is that I prefer NH35 and they had sent the wrong picture to me.
> 
> Proxima’s main weakness though is with its bracelets, which are either low quality or not included. So you have to factor in adding the cost of a bracelet. In the end I much prefer San Martin, which is higher quality, or Heimdallr, which is on the same level but with lower prices.


I don’t have mine on the bracelet. I think it would weigh a tonne! I’d probably switch out the clasp if I did wear it as it’s seems to be the weakness. Like the original, the individual links are too elongated. I have the NH35 and it’s smooth as silk. The watch compares very favourably to my more expensive watches and the head is without a flaw. I haven’t held the SM, but I’m sure it’s good quality too. 

I wouldn’t write off Proxima, frustratingly the language barrier is not always crossed with accuracy when dealing with Asian sellers.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Techme said:


> Mine is fresh. Haven’t even worn yet because I was checking the accuracy. I do however know not to wind the ETA and clone movements.
> 
> For me it’s more re-engaging the crown onto the tube, perhaps because the tube is narrower than my Seikos, and CWards among others and feels more delicate when catching the thread. I don’t want to strip it. I’ll give it and go and see what happens I guess.


OK. My misunderstanding. Yes, re-tightening the crown was also a bit rough at first; do you do a part turn in the opposite direction first to find the threads before tightening? I find that helps a little bit.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

JojX said:


> San Martin makes this in black and blue:


Very nice! But it's a little too expensive for me.
Somehow I still try to only buy homages below or around 150$



johnmichael said:


> How about Baltany----far nicer than Pagani----not in the same league. Make certain to check out the lume!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for the hint.
Unfortunately it looks too different from the Omega for me.

I was about to buy an "old model" Omegae Seamaster Master at the end of last year but it never became available at the store I placed the order, only the new model.
But with the recent drop in the stock market I won't be going to buy a real Omega any time soon.
So I thought, I might at least look at something similar to the new Omega model.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is it possible to ASK a question to an Ali X seller BEFORE buying?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it possible to ASK a question to an Ali X seller BEFORE buying?


I've done it one time and received a response.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tcl said:


> I've done it one time and received a response.


How does one go about doing that? 
I can't even find the button for contacting the seller.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> How does one go about doing that?
> I can't even find the button for contacting the seller.


I've done it before. Save the item in your Wish List. Next to the item in your Wish List it says, "Contact Seller."


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> I've done it before. Save the item in your Wish List. Next to the item in your Wish List it says, "Contact Seller."
> View attachment 16618757


Thanks! 

*THIS IS VITAL INFORMATION* y'all !!!!!!!


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

New Sugess watch just got delivered!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

What do you think of this one...an old one, for sure. Some good, some bad.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Techme said:


> Do you find the crown a bit fiddly to re-engage and screw down? I feel like I have to hunt for the correct position before screwing. Since the PT5000 movement feels grinding compared to ETA and Sellita, it doesn't inspire confidence.


Yes, but not everytime. One time it will work perfectly, then the next time it takes forever to get it in the right position. Love the watch itself, but that's pretty frustrating. 

Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive (and also the strap) from AliExpress









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Cougar17 said:


> Yes, but not everytime. One time it will work perfectly, then the next time it takes forever to get it in the right position. Love the watch itself, but that's pretty frustrating.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


This mirrors my experience. The crown tube needs a bit more girth.


----------



## cgrad (Oct 27, 2021)

Cougar17 said:


> Steeldive (and also the strap) from AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mind sharing a link to the strap? Most green nylon straps I've seen are either dark olive or bright green, neither being a good match for the SD1970.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Cougar17 said:


> Steeldive (and also the strap) from AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We’ll matched combo, good one


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it possible to ASK a question to an Ali X seller BEFORE buying?


Yeah I have a few times, only once got a generic bot-style response, all the other queries were met by a real person (or maybe just a much better bot) who was generally polite and helpful.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it possible to ASK a question to an Ali X seller BEFORE buying?


I do it all the time and most of the times the sellers respond and most of them are also eager to help.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> I do it all the time and most of the times the sellers respond and most of them are also eager to help.


I do it too. Mostly to organise combined shipping.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Is it possible to ASK a question to an Ali X seller BEFORE buying?


I got Nakzen to reissue the Pagoda watches by contacting them. Cadisen let me buy an unlisted, leftover stock watch by purchasing $30 worth of extra postage. Some questions never get answered, and other Sellers are very communicative.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

cgrad said:


> Mind sharing a link to the strap? Most green nylon straps I've seen are either dark olive or bright green, neither being a good match for the SD1970.


No problem, here it is: 

US $9.39 20%OFF | One Piece Single Pass Adjustable Slanted Nylon Nato Strap 20mm 22mm For Tudor Fabric Watch Band








8.8US $ 25% OFF|One Piece Single Pass Adjustable Slanted Nylon Nato Strap 20mm 22mm For Tudor Fabric Watch Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Cougar17 said:


> No problem, here it is:
> 
> US $9.39 20%OFF | One Piece Single Pass Adjustable Slanted Nylon Nato Strap 20mm 22mm For Tudor Fabric Watch Band
> 
> ...


I’ve got the same on in red:


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Sometimes, out of curiosity, I'm tempted to buy one of these to see what kind of joke it is:









21.53US $ |2022 New Grand Seiko GS Watch for Men Three Needle Exquisite Dial Auto Date Analog Quartz Movement Staineless Steel Watch| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Miawwwn said:


> Sometimes, out of curiosity, I'm tempted to buy one of these to see what kind of joke it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not gonna lie, I’ve thought the same! …do you dare me?!


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

StephenR said:


> Not gonna lie, I’ve thought the same! …do you dare me?!


I'd even chip in, if you commit to buy one and report here I'll send you 3 dollars by PayPal 😬


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hieberrr said:


> New Sugess watch just got delivered!
> View attachment 16618991
> 
> View attachment 16619651












Mine ordered mid-February is still lost in transit. AE finally agreed to refund after previously rejecting my 3 disputes...


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Miawwwn said:


> Sometimes, out of curiosity, I'm tempted to buy one of these to see what kind of joke it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aha, I took a look at the shop reviews for other listings and:

“I was extremely disappointed with this product, looks absolutely nothing like the picture advertised. waste of money. very very cheap looking.”

Pretty much satisfied my curiosity.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Cougar17 said:


> No problem, here it is:
> 
> US $9.39 20%OFF | One Piece Single Pass Adjustable Slanted Nylon Nato Strap 20mm 22mm For Tudor Fabric Watch Band
> 
> ...





StephenR said:


> I’ve got the same on in red:


And the same in black & beige


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Miawwwn said:


> Sometimes, out of curiosity, I'm tempted to buy one of these to see what kind of joke it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a cheap rep. I saw someone review the $25 Seiko SPB143 rep where they also used photos of the real thing, and what arrived looked like dogsh*t.

Needless to say, don’t get tempted by this fake crap.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> Mine ordered mid-February is still lost in transit. AE finally agreed to refund after previously rejecting my 3 disputes...


How did you manage to re-open a dispute? Or you mean 4 separate disoutes..one successful?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ipse said:


> How did you manage to re-open a dispute? Or you mean 4 separate disoutes..one successful?


Yes, 4 separate disputes. 3 first ones rejected by AE and cancelled by me. 4th one successful.


----------



## andye36 (8 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> It’s a cheap rep. I saw someone review the $25 Seiko SPB143 rep where they also used photos of the real thing, and what arrived looked like dogsh*t.
> 
> Needless to say, don’t get tempted by this fake crap.


I bought one of those $25 fake SPB143's off of Ali a few years ago. My intention was to start getting into watch modding, so I figured trying to disassemble and reassemble a $25 watch was very low risk. That watch was absolute garbage, as you would expect. The up-side (down-side for my wallet) is that I liked the look so much, I ended up with the real thing.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

So this is starting to be available on AE:








The bioceramic has been replaced by cheap plastic  looks like it will dissolve when you take a shower TBH


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

andye36 said:


> I bought one of those $25 fake SPB143's off of Ali a few years ago. My intention was to start getting into watch modding, so I figured trying to disassemble and reassemble a $25 watch was very low risk. That watch was absolute garbage, as you would expect. The up-side (down-side for my wallet) is that I liked the look so much, I ended up with the real thing.


I had a similar experience with this. Worked for less than four hours. It did come with the bezel screws all nicely indexed, though.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

andye36 said:


> I bought one of those $25 fake SPB143's off of Ali a few years ago. My intention was to start getting into watch modding, so I figured trying to disassemble and reassemble a $25 watch was very low risk. That watch was absolute garbage, as you would expect. The up-side (down-side for my wallet) is that I liked the look so much, I ended up with the real thing.


I have deep respect for the Seiko brand, so I would never be able to wear one outside the house. Like you, the best outcome would be it just makes me want the real deal more  …maybe I’ll put that $30(AUD) towards the parking costs for my biannual visits to the Seiko Boutique in town to annoy the sales staff and try on all the GS


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)

Absolutely loving this, blown away by the quality.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Mrkizzle04 said:


> Absolutely loving this, blown away by the quality.
> 
> View attachment 16622426


Any ideas on the actual movement being used? Shanghai, Peacock, ETA?


----------



## Serge_tm (11 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> Any ideas on the actual movement being used? Shanghai, Peacock, ETA?


On the store site it said Dandong ETA7750 Automatic, so probably Peacock. The only thing I find missing on this watch is transparent back cover.


----------



## matt1357 (Aug 2, 2010)

Miawwwn said:


> Sometimes, out of curiosity, I'm tempted to buy one of these to see what kind of joke it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The couple fake seikos I've seen on aliexpress seem to have vh31 quartz movements?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Any nice Grand Seiko homages or even an alpinist homage?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

crAss said:


> Any nice Grand Seiko homages or even an alpinist homage?


Reef Tiger makes the "Grand Reef" (RGA818)

















189.0US $ 30% OFF|Heimdallr GS Watch for Men 45mm Blue Dial NH35 Automatic Mechanical Wristwatches C3 Luminous Leather Strap 20Bar Diver Luxury|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












169.0US $ 35% OFF|HEIMDALLR Luxury Men's Watch White Dial Classical Watch Mineral Glass Miyota 8215 Automatic Movement Men's Mechanical Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












147.42US $ 22% OFF|Men's Business Leisure Diving Watch Sapphire Glass Luminous Waterproof Retro Leather Japan Nh35a Automatic Limited Edition Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













King Seiko homage








219.88US $ |Escape Time Quartz Watch Vh31 Movement Minimalist Design Men's Watch 40mm Replica Watch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This quartz Baltany is the one I’ve been wearing most often recently. Changed the strap to leather morelato.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Three different prices, three different stores: maybe 'tis time to strike.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Serge_tm said:


> On the store site it said Dandong ETA7750 Automatic, so probably Peacock. The only thing I find missing on this watch is transparent back cover.


*Liaoning Peacock SL-4613A*


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> How does one go about doing that?
> I can't even find the button for contacting the seller.


You don't have to save it in your Wish list.
You can do so straight from the main page, just below the main pictures, besides Store Categories (to the right), under the store name ("-VIP-" Store in the example below), the fourth line down reads "Contact". You click in there an a new tab/page/window will open with a snap shot of the product picture and current price already included in a dialogue box where you can add you questions, comments and the like. Just keep in mind the time difference for a response.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I got Nakzen to reissue the Pagoda watches by contacting them. Cadisen let me buy an unlisted, leftover stock watch by purchasing $30 worth of extra postage. Some questions never get answered, and other Sellers are very communicative.
> 
> View attachment 16619846
> 
> ...


Similar experience here: you contact them and ask them what you want. They'll try to help you. If they have it they'll ask you to pay for "stamps" (it's like a monetary value) to match or get closer to the unit price and they'll ship it shortly after. Some times you will find a seller not able to communicate enough in English who'll only copy and paste a non-sense answer. You need to keep trying to ask in different ways until he/she guesses what you want


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Cougar17 said:


> No problem, here it is:
> 
> US $9.39 20%OFF | One Piece Single Pass Adjustable Slanted Nylon Nato Strap 20mm 22mm For Tudor Fabric Watch Band
> 
> ...


Wow, from the website picture I'd have never guest that green khaki was a matching color. Good eye!


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Miawwwn said:


> Sometimes, out of curiosity, I'm tempted to buy one of these to see what kind of joke it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's an obvious fake right of the bat (a registered widely well known brand name); I thought we're supposed not to even mention fakes in this forum...


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

mougino said:


> So this is starting to be available on AE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But that's falsification (using the actual/real brand name), a fake, correct? Again, I thought those were a "no no" here.


----------



## bugi (May 2, 2010)

SD1979 on a paratrooper band


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

TempusHertz said:


> I had a similar experience with this. Worked for less than four hours. It did come with the bezel screws all nicely indexed, though.
> 
> View attachment 16621908


Very similar experience here; shortly after bought it, some screws and other parts came lose inside...


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone have any experience with this 36mm?

















73.5US $ 30% OFF|Bliger 36mm 39mm Automatic Men Watch Oyster Bracelet Nh35a Miyota 8215 Pt5000 Snow Flake Hand Sapphire Glass Luminous Gray Dial - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

manchette said:


> Do you like this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you buy it manchette ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Do you like this one ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the look, but WUS has ruined me for buying quartz watches like this. The Chinese coin, date window is a really nice touch.


----------



## Planet_Ocean_UK (Jan 14, 2018)

Scbr24 said:


> Rdunae arrived today. It exceeded expectations, to be honest I thought it would be a Steeldive Willard with aluminum insert and domed crystal, turns out, the finishing is much better, the AR is better (although still blue), the polishing is more tastefully done, I think the crown action is more comfortable because of the slightly different crown guards, the bezel action is crisper and smoother and overall, it’s just a better watch, still not proportionate to the price though as it was more than 3 times more expensive than a Steeldive (including shipping, taxes and Fedex service fees).
> 
> Some pics:
> 
> ...


It does look great, I also have the same watch, here it is next to my Seiko SPB151J1 for comparison.....I do think Rdunae have nailed the original very well.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Three different prices, three different stores: maybe 'tis time to strike.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16623235
> ...


I kind of want this now, been looking for an orange watch and I love the 62mas. Plus I've never bought a Proxima before and have only heard good things.


----------



## DeepThought (Jul 7, 2010)

Mrkizzle04 said:


> Absolutely loving this, blown away by the quality.
> 
> View attachment 16622426


Do you have a link to that watch please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jugsy said:


> I kind of want this now, been looking for an orange watch and I love the 62mas. Plus I've never bought a Proxima before and have only heard good things.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Just found this store on Ali…


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Miawwwn said:


> Sometimes, out of curiosity, I'm tempted to buy one of these to see what kind of joke it is:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I took one for the team last year on these types of watches. Curiosity got the better of me. Save your money. You are going to get an oversized zinc alloy case, a really crappy quartz movement, a bracelet that will pull every hair out of your wrist within the first hour of wear, a plastic crystal and a really poorly printed dial. Other than that, it does keep time well. I swear the battery was riveted in when the movement was put together. I was basically unable to get it out without bending plates. I am fairly skilled at battery changes.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

Double post; sorry (deleted)


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

bklake said:


> I took one for the team last year on these types of watches. Curiosity got the better of me. Save your money. You are going to get an oversized zinc alloy case, a really crappy quartz movement, a bracelet that will pull every hair out of your wrist within the first hour of wear, a plastic crystal and a really poorly printed dial. Other than that, it does keep time well. I swear the battery was riveted in when the movement was put together. I was basically unable to get it out without bending plates. I am fairly skilled at battery changes.


StickyReminder about Rule 9: NO discussion of replica watches


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hey ;=)
Intrepid : I'd like to know Which sellers communicate in an interesting way ? (if you know some)

Hieberrr : About the watch below : sorry no, i have not got enough arms 



Hieberrr said:


> Does anyone have any experience with this 36mm?
> View attachment 16624150
> 
> 
> ...





Intrepid04 said:


> You don't have to save it in your Wish list.
> You can do so straight from the main page, just below the main pictures, besides Store Categories (to the right), under the store name ("-VIP-" Store in the example below), the fourth line down reads "Contact". You click in there an a new tab/page/window will open with a snap shot of the product picture and current price already included in a dialogue box where you can add you questions, comments and the like. Just keep in mind the time difference for a response.
> View attachment 16623616


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Did you buy it manchette ?



Not yet, this is the kind i'm looking at closely, i guess we'd rather wait for sales.

# 1 My mind says this is a time where the right price can be reached (Really ? , Humpfff...) , .. but my heart says they increase prices just before sales so that they make you think it is a bargain during the sale , so do no w.a.i.t, just buy it 

#2 i'm concerned about shipping right now : i'd like a clear view to be sure from where i can buy for i read that major cities are under lockdown .
Is there an easy way to be sure that business is working ok and shipping will not be a mess ? (a longer shipping time may be ok, but product lost/returned/stuck ... is not)


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Really nice watch for that price. I think its on Miyota quartz movement.









24.2US $ |Luxury Quartz Watches for Men Business Auto Date Wristwatch Men's Luminos Watch with Stainless Steel Band Water|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

Intrepid04 said:


> StickyReminder about Rule 9: NO discussion of replica watches


The watch I purchased was not a replica. I bought it first for the silly name on the dial and second to see what I would get for the price of a McDonald's meal deal.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Another two home runs for Pagani.

quick unboxing Video here 

The Pagani design Tudor chrono homage has a very nice size, and wears comfortably on my 6.75 in wrist.

The Code 11:59 homage I am blown away by the detail in the case and how it wears. Even the strap is very nice.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Intrepid04 said:


> Very similar experience here; shortly after bought it, some screws and other parts came lose inside...


If the movement still does timekeepy things, then you've got an easy fix. That screw and plate are half of what keeps the movement secured inside the case. Remove the back (you'll need a removal wrench) and you'll see similar parts still in place at one end of the movement 'bridge' (hopefully). Put the plate in place with tweezers, then screw the screw (phrasing - boom) through the plate and back into the bridge. Bask in the glow of a repaired watch.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Time to explore


----------



## starwasp (12 mo ago)

Lovely!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> Agreed  that blue is excellent. I put mine on a Skagen Fisk titanium bracelet that perfectly matches the bead blasted case.


beauty!
These look great on leather straps too.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

JojX said:


> Time to explore
> View attachment 16627290
> View attachment 16627291


Agreed 😉


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

I agree again....though I explore the Black bay?


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> I agree again....though I explore the Black bay?


Sigh, the watch is so close. I agree with all your comments regarding the dial. But would also add that a 36mm would have been much better. 

I still think San Martin reigns king right now, but the price is just too high.


----------



## paermero (Nov 22, 2019)

mougino said:


> Agreed 😉
> 
> View attachment 16627579
> 
> ...


What version is this? lume shot?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Hieberrr said:


> Sigh, the watch is so close. I agree with all your comments regarding the dial. But would also add that a 36mm would have been much better.
> 
> I still think San Martin reigns king right now, but the price is just too high.


oh for sure, SM is the king of explorers. This one is a good option for someone looking for a 39mm version and not the 36mm.

I think anyone looking for a smaller, cheaper option to the San martin should look at the phylida/matic 37mm versions.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Exploring in leather outfit. I think I prefer it that way.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

paermero said:


> What version is this? lume shot?


Apologies for cutting it and stealing Mougino’s thunder  A phylida explorer ar 37mm with evenly applied blue lume that looks stunning but doesnt last that long. A photo in complete darkness and another in the shade. Hope you don’t mind.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

JojX said:


> Exploring in leather outfit. I think I prefer it that way.
> View attachment 16627982
> View attachment 16627983


Have you a link to buy please ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

paermero said:


> What version is this?


Phylida 37 mm with Seiko NH38 (same as NH35 but without date, so no ghost position of the crown! )








117.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 37mm Explore Black Dial Nh38 Wristwatch 150m Wr Watches For Men Automatic Watch Vintage 36mm Small Wrist Nh35 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com







paermero said:


> lume shot?


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

JojX said:


> Apologies for cutting it and stealing Mougino’s thunder  A phylida explorer ar 37mm with evenly applied blue lume that looks stunning but doesnt last that long. A photo in complete darkness and another in the shade. Hope you don’t mind.
> View attachment 16628001
> View attachment 16628004


That's a lovely looking strap. Great pairing for the Explorer.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

jhdscript said:


> Have you a link to buy please ?


The watch has just been linked by Mougino. The strap is a cheap Ali one I bought some years ago. Hit or miss really. This one is the nicest out of the three I bought.









8.45US $ 38% OFF|New Design Oil Wax Cow Leather Watch Band 8mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Vintage Porous Watch Strap Handmade Watch Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

dogbot said:


> That's a lovely looking strap. Great pairing for the Explorer.


I was lucky with this particular one. It’s nice and soft. The other two (same straps apparently) never broke in and eventually broke.


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

Is anyone who isn’t Pagani Design currently making a Tudor Pro GMT homage?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Is anyone who isn’t Pagani Design currently making a Tudor Pro GMT homage?


San martin has posted theirs as well. unsure if it's being made, but it's probably well underway.
HZ6460, black and white, and IIRC a thickness in the 12-13mm range. 39mm, 47-48mm lug to lug.

Edit: a discussion about it on reddit 

__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/tt28eb


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Is anyone who isn’t Pagani Design currently making a Tudor Pro GMT homage?


Corgeut - also with a HZ6460









99.45US $ 49% OFF|Corgeut Design Brand Luxury Men Watches Lume Schwarz Bay Gmt Automatic Military Sport Swim Clock Mechanical Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I have two:









For the money they are pretty solid; setting the GMT hand takes a bit of practice as it jumps a bit if you push the crown in but just keeping a hold on the crown and a little bit of turning pressure seems to work. Timekeeping wise they are within +/1 10s a day (one + and one - !)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Corgeut - also with a HZ6460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those aren't the HZ 6460, they use the DG3804B.
And those are just normal Tudor GMT, not the new "Pro" GMT they just released


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Those aren't the HZ 6460, they use the DG3804B.
> And those are just normal Tudor GMT, not the new "Pro" GMT they just released


My mistake


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Those aren't the HZ 6460, they use the DG3804B.
> And those are just normal Tudor GMT, not the new "Pro" GMT they just released


Sorry for asking, but is the Pro gmt made by corgeut? If so, we can expect a reasonably priced watch.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

PD BB.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

My collection of military quartz watches.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

pablo37 said:


> My collection of military quartz watches.
> View attachment 16629877


Nice collection. I wish the Steeldive came with the sterile dial. Wouldn’t think twice.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Bagel nostalgia today. While choosing the watch for Saturday I came across a good old steelbagelsport I bought for a mere 35 USD. Now it retails at double the price.








Gone are the days…

My modded version - an attempt at a vintage tudoresque rangeresque kinda thing.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

JojX said:


> Sorry for asking, but is the Pro gmt made by corgeut? If so, we can expect a reasonably priced watch.


No, I haven't seen one by Corgeut 
Pagani will be the budget minded one.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

JojX said:


> Nice collection. I wish the Steeldive came with the sterile dial. Wouldn’t think twice.


Unfortunately, this model is only with a logo. I asked the seller to send me a model without a logo, but he only has a logo.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Corgeut - also with a HZ6460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you sure they use the HZ6460? I thought they use the DG5833. Maybe I'm wrong.

I would love having one of those two 😉😉


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

hori said:


> Are you sure they use the HZ6460? I thought they use the DG5833. Maybe I'm wrong.
> 
> I would love having one of those two 😉😉


@turdbogls posted this just after my post...



turdbogls said:


> Those aren't the HZ 6460, they use the DG3804B.
> And those are just normal Tudor GMT, not the new "Pro" GMT they just released


...I was wrong.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

JojX said:


> Bagel nostalgia today. While choosing the watch for Saturday I came across a good old steelbagelsport I bought for a mere 35 USD. Now it retails at double the price.
> View attachment 16629891
> 
> Gone are the days…
> ...


The crystal is the original one?
Is amazingly beautiful 🥰😻🥰


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> @turdbogls posted this just after my post...
> 
> 
> 
> ...I was wrong.


Sorry bro, haven't seen it.


----------



## junkCollector (Feb 1, 2021)

bugi said:


>


I had one. Lovely watch. Amazing lume. Very nice blue dial. I traded it. 
Traded it for this Aquinus









Which I then traded for this Dufa


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

hori said:


> Sorry bro, haven't seen it.


No worries; that's what I assumed!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Corgeut - also with a HZ6460
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got my Corgeut not long after they came out - a few years ago maybe. Unfortunately, when I put it on this morning, the crown tube has rusted and I cannot screw down the crown. I'm not one hundred sure if it is the tube, or if rust has developed under the decorative ring on the tube. Either way, it's toast. I have used it for swimming a lot and it has always been water tight. I might just get a new case and drop the guts of the old watch in.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

hori said:


> The crystal is the original one?
> Is amazingly beautiful 🥰😻🥰


Thanks! No, the crystal is a 5 dollar acrylic from cousins. It’s Sternkreuz HW. Can’t remember which size.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Sorry if it is already posted .
Which are the differences between the two GMT movements DG3804 and the DG5833?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Fantastic watch but for some strange reason the glass on it is super reflective. I know that most of those cheap watches haven't got AR coating but my other models, even without AR aren't that reflective. This model needs it desperately. Otherwise it would have been a perfect one. Its literally a mirror even in a room without any lights around...

















































Btw. What do you think about those straps?


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Speaking of the Pagini speedy I just ordered the new white hands version, I already have the Phylida so I'm interested to see how this one compares.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ordered another Corgeut to the collection (big fan of the brand). This sunny one, 36mm, will be on my wrist for next summer '22 vacation at the beach (booking made last week!)

















76.05US $ 55% OFF|Luxurycorgeut Watch Mechanical Men Wristwatches Sapphire Glass 10bars Luminous Nh35/miyota Movement Automatic Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I don't plan to keep it on its stock bracelet, I'll probably go with a Nato or a parachute strap, either in yellow or in freedom blue if I can find one.

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hori said:


> Sorry if it is already posted .
> Which are the differences between the two GMT movements DG3804 and the DG5833?


I don't believe there are any actual differences, but they changed to numbering to make it sound like a higher line/more expensive movement. They are interchangeable.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Bronze Sunday. Steeldive no logo no date with a modified Ali strap.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Question: 
Do Ali X SKX007 have the same specs as the Seiko? 
Will aftermarket parts made for the Seiko fit something like this?

169.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Watch SKX007 Full Luminous 200m Waterproof Diver Sapphire Calendar Date NH35 Jubilee Bracelet Automatic Mechanical| | - AliExpress


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Question:
> Do Ali X SKX007 have the same specs as the Seiko?
> Will aftermarket parts made for the Seiko fit something like this?
> 
> 169.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Watch SKX007 Full Luminous 200m Waterproof Diver Sapphire Calendar Date NH35 Jubilee Bracelet Automatic Mechanical| | - AliExpress


The bezel is most likely different. The piano wire vs flat spring. The insert is likely to fit but it’s better to ask the seller. Some skx’s on Ali have slightly smaller ID to accommodate the crystal. The insert is usually flat. I don’t know about the crystal dimensions. Probably the best option for you would be to buy the Tandorio skx case, disassemble it, try different aftermarket parts and then let everyone know. You will be loved by the millions.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

pablo37 said:


> My collection of military quartz watches.
> View attachment 16629877


Could you tell me what is make/model of the watch next to Steeldive on the right, the one with sand colored NATO. Thank you!!!


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Speaking of the Pagini speedy I just ordered the new white hands version, I already have the Phylida so I'm interested to see how this one compares.


I found myself eyeing the Phylida speedy recently, and couldn't help wondering... 70m WR? Has anyone gone swimming with one-- even if it's just occasional pool swimming, which is all I would probably do?

I wonder what kind of message 70m WR is sending: Does it mean, "You could almost swim with this watch, but not quite," or "This is totally fine for the poo, but don't you dare go snorkeling with it."


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

SixtyLion said:


> Не могли бы вы сказать мне, какая марка / модель часов рядом со Steeldive справа, те, что песочного цвета NATO. Спасибо!!!
> [/ЦИТИРОВАТЬ]
> 
> 
> https://shop.eaglemoss.com/die-cast-club/military-watches/british-raf-army-watch-1960s


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve bought one of those from a different vendor mainly for parts (dial and hands to use them in a vh31 build). It was POS. The case is alloy which is really badly coated. The dial started flaking off the moment I touched it. The strap was unusable (often the case with Chinese watches though). So I was left with a cheap quartz miyota and the hands that have zero lume.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I don't believe there are any actual differences, but they changed to numbering to make it sound like a higher line/more expensive movement. They are interchangeable.


Thanks for your answer. I suspect that, but can't be sure.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

manchette said:


> Hey ;=)
> Intrepid : I'd like to know Which sellers communicate in an interesting way ? (if you know some)
> ...


Hi Manchette, I honestly don't know what you mean with "...in an interesting way". I don't think I've stated that. What I meant was just how you can contact a seller without having to save the item in your wish list.

I've communicated with some sellers some times when I needed to check on things before I buy. I don't have a specific seller to recommend to communicate in an interesting way per se as I buy from different stores at different times...

Sorry.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

TempusHertz said:


> If the movement still does timekeepy things, then you've got an easy fix. That screw and plate are half of what keeps the movement secured inside the case. Remove the back (you'll need a removal wrench) and you'll see similar parts still in place at one end of the movement 'bridge' (hopefully). Put the plate in place with tweezers, then screw the screw (phrasing - boom) through the plate and back into the bridge. Bask in the glow of a repaired watch.


Oh TempusHertz, thank you VERY much. I put the watch to rest (in peace lol) as I was afraid of the screw/plate getting in the way of the flying wheel and/or escapement and screw everything up (literally lol). I did take a glance through the back glass but couldn't see where they came from. I'm going to remove the case back (I have a tool for that), and will look closer to find where they should go back, thank you.

Thanks for guiding my first steps into watch repair, I REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Question:
> Do Ali X SKX007 have the same specs as the Seiko?
> Will aftermarket parts made for the Seiko fit something like this?
> 
> 169.0US $ 50% OFF|Heimdallr Watch SKX007 Full Luminous 200m Waterproof Diver Sapphire Calendar Date NH35 Jubilee Bracelet Automatic Mechanical| | - AliExpress


The dials should fit, but this model already has most of the upgrades, like an NH36A instead of a 7S26, sapphire crystal, and better bezel.

Steeldive also produces the *SD1996*, with a DATE only NH35A, and ceramic bezel in Black, Blue and Green.








103.48US $ 74% OFF|SD1996 Dive Watch Free Shipping Waterproof JAPAN NH35 Automatic Ceramic Bezel STEELDIVE Design Men's 200m 20Bar Mechanical Watch| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













76.5US $ 15% OFF|Skx Automatic Watch Men's Sapphire Glass Date Luminous Mechanical Watch Luxury Stainless Steel Case 42mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












93.1US $ 30% OFF|Tandorio 41mm Automatic Diving Men Watch Black/blue/green Dial Sapphire Glass Nh35 20atm Date Indicator Rubber Strap Green Lume - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com









Wholesale 1pcs Custom Logo High Quality Low Moq 200m Nh35 Skx007 Mechanical Automatic Diving Diver Steel Watch Man For Sale - Buy Mechanical Automatic Diving Diver Steel Watch Man For Sale,Skx007 Mechanical Automatic Diving Diver Steel Watch Man,Custom Logo Diving Diver Steel Watch Man For Sale Product on Alibaba.com


Wholesale 1pcs Custom Logo High Quality Low Moq 200m Nh35 Skx007 Mechanical Automatic Diving Diver Steel Watch Man For Sale - Buy Mechanical Automatic Diving Diver Steel Watch Man For Sale,Skx007 Mechanical Automatic Diving Diver Steel Watch Man,Custom Logo Diving Diver Steel Watch Man For Sale...



www.alibaba.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> The dials should fit, but this model already has most of the upgrades, like an NH36A instead of a 7S26, sapphire crystal, and better bezel.
> 
> Steeldive also produces the *SD1996*, with a DATE only NH35A, and ceramic bezel in Black, Blue and Green.
> 
> ...


Hi Houston, are you aware of any Chinese micro making an SKX007 in _quartz_? Steeldive used to make one (SD1996) but discontinued. Are there others? TIA!

Envoyé de mon M2007J3SG en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Catalyzt said:


> "This is totally fine for the poo, but don't you dare go snorkeling with it."


Yeah should be fine for a poo but I wouldn't risk swimming in it.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Blue Monday.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> The dials should fit, but this model already has most of the upgrades, like an NH36A instead of a 7S26, sapphire crystal, and better bezel.
> 
> Steeldive also produces the *SD1996*, with a DATE only NH35A, and ceramic bezel in Black, Blue and Green.
> 
> ...


Thx Houston.

What is UP with that rotated dial version tho (#2)? 
What were they thinking??!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Thx Houston.
> 
> What is UP with that rotated dial version tho (#2)?
> What were they thinking??!


It has an ‘S’ signed crown, so I guess they’re just trying _ really_ hard to replicate a seiko  

(Just jokes, my collection is almost all seiko, don’t flame me!)


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

I wanted to try this Borman as it's got great looking mechanism (it's 80hrs reserve!) but to be honest I think I'm going to send it back. I wanted brown dial as it looks great but IMO they completely ruined the clean look of it with this crap white colour text.
I regret I didn't got for gray version that has got this text in black and is a lot more subtle. Not sure what to do really. It's still wrapped up so please remember about it looking at those photos.
It would be a cracking looking watch without this disgusting text...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I wanted to try this Borman as it's got great looking mechanism (it's 80hrs reserve!) but to be honest I think I'm going to send it back. I wanted brown dial as it looks great but IMO they completely ruined the clean look of it with this crap white colour text.
> I regret I didn't got for gray version that has got this text in black and is a lot more subtle. Not sure what to do really. It's still wrapped up so please remember about it looking at those photos.
> It would be a cracking looking watch without this disgusting text...
> 
> ...


Maybe it's a new production?
ALL of them - even the black /grey dial -- now seem to show white text.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> Maybe it's a new production?
> ALL of them - even the black /grey dial -- now seem to show white text.
> View attachment 16633889


I think first photo might be just a render. It shows black text on further photos.


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

If San Martin is out of the equation, which is the better Explorer homage?

Bliger 36mm or Phylida 37mm? I also saw Alpha had one.

I love the 3, 6, 9 of the more classic Explorer 1016. Is there anything else out there that is <$200? I saw Tiger Concept had one, but apparently just terrible QC.

Also, this looks fantastic from Parnis. However, I can't seem to be able to find much about it. Too good to be true?








Parnis 40mm Green dial Luminous Sapphire Glass Automatic Date Watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Parnis 40mm Green dial Luminous Sapphire Glass Automatic Date Watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.ca


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I wanted to try this Borman as it's got great looking mechanism (it's 80hrs reserve!) but to be honest I think I'm going to send it back. I wanted brown dial as it looks great but IMO they completely ruined the clean look of it with this crap white colour text.
> I regret I didn't got for gray version that has got this text in black and is a lot more subtle. Not sure what to do really. It's still wrapped up so please remember about it looking at those photos.
> It would be a cracking looking watch without this disgusting text...
> View attachment 16633858
> ...


yeah, the name is a no go for me. I couldn't wear a Himmler or Goering either


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Hieberrr said:


> If San Martin is out of the equation, which is the better Explorer homage?
> 
> Bliger 36mm or Phylida 37mm? I also saw Alpha had one.
> 
> ...


that's easy, the Tisell 39 mm.
I can sell you mine!!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hieberrr said:


> If San Martin is out of the equation, which is the better Explorer homage?
> 
> Bliger 36mm or Phylida 37mm? I also saw Alpha had one.
> 
> ...


There's also a 37 mm 36 mm Matic.
Personally I went with the 37 mm Phylida 2 weeks ago. It's well built and I especially like the NH38 movement with no date (no crown ghost position) but I'm not sure it's a keeper, I've only worn it once since I received it.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> yeah, the name is a no go for me. I couldn't wear a Himmler or Goering either


I didn't even know about this. I looked it up after reading your post. Thank you.
There's another Chinese brand off the table purely because of a sh*t name. These guys need to get it together-- how hard is it to search up a name to figure out if it means something nasty!?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> yeah, the name is a no go for me. I couldn't wear a Himmler or Goering either





Not_A_Guest said:


> I didn't even know about this. I looked it up after reading your post. Thank you.
> There's another Chinese brand off the table purely because of a sh*t name. These guys need to get it together-- how hard is it to search up a name to figure out if it means something nasty!?


There are worse names to have on a watch!

*USAF Col. Frank Frederick Borman II*
Fighter Pilot, Test Pilot, Astronaut - Commander, Gemini 7 & Apollo 8
First crew to orbit the moon, first three humans to ever see or photograph dark side of the moon.
























The real problem with this Borman watch is not its name, but the fact it uses a 31 day date wheel to simulate a 29.5 day moon phase.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Intrepid04 said:


> Oh TempusHertz, thank you VERY much. I put the watch to rest (in peace lol) as I was afraid of the screw/plate getting in the way of the flying wheel and/or escapement and screw everything up (literally lol). I did take a glance through the back glass but couldn't see where they came from. I'm going to remove the case back (I have a tool for that), and will look closer to find where they should go back, thank you.
> 
> Thanks for guiding my first steps into watch repair, I REALLY appreciate it.


No sweat, we all start somewhere. Here's a couple of pics that show the two locations those parts may have come from. You'll need a case back wrench, a pair of fine tweezers, and the right size screwdriver. Get yourself a jeweler's assortment.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Dang I need the forums help on this one.

just picked up the Jinlery “Double Flywheel Tourbillon Watch Automatic”


















rotor won’t move because a screw is stuck out and keeps stopping the rotor.

I sentvideo and photos to the seller and This was his response










what should I do?
Should I open dispute? 
What can outcome can I expect?
We had a good run after 25 watches this is first DOA


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> There are worse names to have on a watch!
> 
> *USAF Col. Frank Frederick Borman II*
> Fighter Pilot, Test Pilot, Astronaut - Commander, Gemini 7 & Apollo 8
> ...


One of my best mates in high school was Borman… although somehow he ended up with the unfortunate nickname “Booga”…


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> There are worse names to have on a watch!
> 
> *USAF Col. Frank Frederick Borman II*
> Fighter Pilot, Test Pilot, Astronaut - Commander, Gemini 7 & Apollo 8
> ...


Great, now the brand's back on the table. Thank you LOL
I also agree regarding the moonphase. I honestly wouldn't mind the watch if it didn't also have the ridiculous engraving on the sides of the case 🤦‍♂️


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I wanted to try this Borman as it's got great looking mechanism (it's 80hrs reserve!) but to be honest I think I'm going to send it back. I wanted brown dial as it looks great but IMO they completely ruined the clean look of it with this crap white colour text.
> I regret I didn't got for gray version that has got this text in black and is a lot more subtle. Not sure what to do really. It's still wrapped up so please remember about it looking at those photos.
> It would be a cracking looking watch without this disgusting text...
> View attachment 16633858
> ...


I really don’t think it looks bad at all. Probably some off-white beigey colour would be a nicer touch to the dial but black would make it grim. If you like the watch, keep it. Returning it only makes sense with the Free Returns option provided by the seller. My Nautic Ski with the brown vintage-like dial has lots of white spots the logo, sapphire crystal on top of the 12 baton, made in France at 6, some useless info in the lower part of the dial. Worse still, it’s all in French  Doesn’t stop me from wearing the watch. I actually like it a lot. A few pics for reference:


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

SteveFWatches said:


> Dang I need the forums help on this one.
> 
> just picked up the Jinlery “Double Flywheel Tourbillon Watch Automatic”
> 
> ...


I do not know how much you paid for it, but get a quote from a watchmaker in your hometown for fixing it (I guess he will just open the caseback and get rid of the screw or screw it back on if it is from this watch). Hopefully it is a very easy fix. If the cost is up to ~50-60% of the money you paid I believe Ali will make the partial refund. Then you can either take it to the watchmaker or do it on your own.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Am I out of touch, or am I correct in thinking the *Addies MY-RM05* really needs sapphire at its $49 asking price? It's not a bad looking, Cartier-style homage, but the quartz movement is nothing special (like a VH31), and the specs don't justify the price.








39.9US $ 70% OFF|Addies 2021 New Fashion Business Watch Men's Square Watch Black Leather Strap 316l Stainless Steel Quartz Watches - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Am I out of touch, or am I correct in thinking the *Addies MY-RM05* really needs sapphire at its $49 asking price? It's not a bad looking, Cartier-style homage, but the quartz movement is nothing special (like a VH31), and the specs don't justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


agreed. you can get a very similar watch from many different manufacturers with an Alloy case for like $15....is a stainless case worth $35? probably not.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

SteveFWatches said:


> Dang I need the forums help on this one.
> 
> just picked up the Jinlery “Double Flywheel Tourbillon Watch Automatic”
> 
> ...


I'd pop the back and see what I can see. Remove the rotor and you've got access to the offending screw. If you figure out where the screw goes, fine. If it doesn't appear to come from this watch, then remove it and put it all back together.

That's what I'd do, but I've got more tools than sense. And I'm not afraid to mess around if there's a good chance I'll learn something.

Let us know what you/they do!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone (Huston?) Have a clue which movement this is. The one listed brings up nothing on a Google search. I'm guessing it's a seagull or something but I couldn't find a similar one with those complications in those locations.

Got it coming to the channel for review, so I'd like to have SOME info on it.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Am I out of touch, or am I correct in thinking the *Addies MY-RM05* really needs sapphire at its $49 asking price? It's not a bad looking, Cartier-style homage, but the quartz movement is nothing special (like a VH31), and the specs don't justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sapphire and blue hands on the white and I would have picked one up. Dropped ball IMO, too bad.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Am I out of touch, or am I correct in thinking the *Addies MY-RM05* really needs sapphire at its $49 asking price? It's not a bad looking, Cartier-style homage, but the quartz movement is nothing special (like a VH31), and the specs don't justify the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A curved square sapphire crystal is quite expensive. Given Addies makes half-decent watches and aren't some garbage mushroom, I imagine a sapphire on this would bump up the price a fair bit.

But I agree, I wouldn't spend $49 on that. It looks like a cheap fashion watch (and with those specs it kinda is). At the very least, $49 for that in the west would mean alloy case. 

The price to get a well-spec'd watch on AliExpress seems to be creeping up. Probably due to inflation, standard of living in China slowly going up (and thus less cheap labour exploitation), quality going up, etc.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

john_marston said:


> A curved square sapphire crystal is quite expensive. Given Addies makes half-decent watches and aren't some garbage mushroom, I imagine a sapphire on this would bump up the price a fair bit.
> 
> But I agree, I wouldn't spend $49 on that. It looks like a cheap fashion watch (and with those specs it kinda is). At the very least, $49 for that in the west would mean alloy case.
> 
> The price to get a well-spec'd watch on AliExpress seems to be creeping up. Probably due to inflation, standard of living in China slowly going up (and thus less cheap labour exploitation), quality going up, etc.


Agreed, for sapphire and blue hands I would have expected and would pay more (blue hands because white hands on white dial don't work for old man eyes and blue has that classic look).


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> I do not know how much you paid for it, but get a quote from a watchmaker in your hometown for fixing it (I guess he will just open the caseback and get rid of the screw or screw it back on if it is from this watch). Hopefully it is a very easy fix. If the cost is up to ~50-60% of the money you paid I believe Ali will make the partial refund. Then you can either take it to the watchmaker or do it on your own.











Watch was $140 he says $5 refund 
Lmao I’m insulted


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

$5 refund on a broken $140 watch haha. They're so cheeky


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Intrepid04 said:


> Hi Manchette, I honestly don't know what you mean with "...in an interesting way".


This would be a seller able to understand and help according to your questions. I was wondering if you would recommend some.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> View attachment 16636643
> View attachment 16636646
> 
> 
> ...


It doesn't look like any Aliexpress movement I've seen before. It has a similar subdial layout to this Reef Tiger, but the PR meter goes in the other direction and the movements are clearly visually different. Hope somebody with more knowledge can chime in.
Whatever movement it uses, the watch looks pretty cool. Looking forward to your review.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

SteveFWatches said:


> Watch was $140 he says $5 refund
> Lmao I’m insulted


Just open the dispute and ask for at least $100 without sending the watch back mentioning that tracked mail to China with a courier service costs $40 and that when the watch is sent back fixed it would have to go through customs again making you pay the watch double money, without it being your fault. Say you got a quote for whatever money you initially ask from a local watch dealer.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> agreed. you can get a very similar watch from many different manufacturers with an Alloy case for like $15....is a stainless case worth $35? probably not.


The difference is the brand equity that Addies has built up over the last few years. You’re paying for the name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Toolmantexas said:


> Sapphire and blue hands on the white and I would have picked one up. Dropped ball IMO, too bad.





john_marston said:


> A curved square sapphire crystal is quite expensive. Given Addies makes half-decent watches and aren't some garbage mushroom, I imagine a sapphire on this would bump up the price a fair bit.
> 
> But I agree, I wouldn't spend $49 on that. It looks like a cheap fashion watch (and with those specs it kinda is). At the very least, $49 for that in the west would mean alloy case.
> 
> The price to get a well-spec'd watch on AliExpress seems to be creeping up. Probably due to inflation, standard of living in China slowly going up (and thus less cheap labour exploitation), quality going up, etc.





Toolmantexas said:


> Agreed, for sapphire and blue hands I would have expected and would pay more (blue hands because white hands on white dial don't work for old man eyes and blue has that classic look).


I bought two watches with curved sapphire for under $40 each.








35.9US $ 90% OFF|Tank Series Rectangular Watches For Men Guanqin Mens Watch Barrel Type Quartz Fashion Luxury Sports Waterproof Chronograph - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





*Guanqin GQ90015*







*Cadisen C5051M*


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hi guys!

Does anyone have any experience with the watch listed below? After some insistence with seller they finally admitted the quartz movement is their own brand (so why the listing claimed imported was beyond me). After that false claim was cleared up, it made me hesitant to believe that the rest of the specs are for real, mainly the supposed all stainless steel construction. The size looks good to me and I do like the design and color (looking at the white one). If anyone has this one and can comment on it, bracelet, fit, finish, etc., I'd greatly appreciate it.








36.21US $ 52% OFF|CARNIVAL Luxury Brand Watch Men Quartz Watches Luminous Hands Waterproof Solid Stainess Steel Men's Clock Relogio Masculino 8638|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Opened a dispute asking for full $140 back

New response









up from his initial $5


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

But I will get fired if you don't drop the dispute --this will be his next message.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> I bought two watches with curved sapphire for under $40 each.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which of those guanqin's did you get? I never could figure out which one to order and some of the differences. 
CR42mm:








Or:
"Silver white black":


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Tjcdas said:


> But I will get fired if you don't drop the dispute --this will be his next message.


He’s asking if he can resend another one now. But if I drop dispute he’ll just won’t send right?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SteveFWatches said:


> He’s asking if he can resend another one now. But if I drop dispute he’ll just won’t send right?


There is a risk but you can still open another dispute or leave a 1-star review do I'd give him the benefit of the doubt.
Personally I would go with the $50 refund, that's exactly what I got from Merkur for a similar problem (loose dummy hand stuck in the date wheel)


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16636811
> 
> Watch was $140 he says $5 refund
> Lmao I’m insulted


I bought a Ciga Design watch last year, and they sent me the wrong watch, so I contacted them. Their offer was that I could buy the correct watch (again) and they would give me a $1 discount 

I got AliExpress to intervene, and they sent me out the correct watch. Although it was on the wrong strap. So, I wrote again, and their offer was (no kidding) that I could buy the correct strap and they would give me a $1 discount


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Toolmantexas said:


> Which of those guanqin's did you get? I never could figure out which one to order and some of the differences.
> CR42mm:
> View attachment 16637907
> 
> ...


I got mine from ChinaBrands.com. They were called GQ90015. I would assume you want the second, "Silver white black". Mine was a closeout/NOS. It came with a dead battery, but was less than $20 w/shipping.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Marcelo71 said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with the watch listed below? After some insistence with seller they finally admitted the quartz movement is their own brand (so why the listing claimed imported was beyond me). After that false claim was cleared up, it made me hesitant to believe that the rest of the specs are for real, mainly the supposed all stainless steel construction. The size looks good to me and I do like the design and color (looking at the white one). If anyone has this one and can comment on it, bracelet, fit, finish, etc., I'd greatly appreciate it.
> http://[URL]https://www.aliexpress....9.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.15d63c00uNko2T&mp=1[/URL]


They formerly sold these with T25 Tritium tubes. It's likely the person you chatted with knows his a$$ from a hole in the ground. 








The specs on the case back are usually correct. I'm not sure what he means about the quartz movement being "their" brand, since Carnival has never made movements. Most cheap Chinese quartz movements are made by *Sunon*, and should be avoided, Starking also makes both mechanical and quartz movements (Shenzhen Jingrui). 99% of the time, if the back says "Japan Movt.", it's correct. Seiko and Miyota make some pretty inexpensive quartz movements, so using Sunon to save a few pennies per watch is a bad decision.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Aviator Quartz Chronograph


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

San Martin's very popular Vintage "Submariner" is now available in bronze, and I have to say, it looks lovely

Not cheap though: 336.24US $ 28% OFF|San Martin 38mm Vintage 6200 CuSn8 Bronze Diver Luxury Men Watch PT5000 SW200 Sapphire Automatic Mechanical 20Bar Leather Strap| | - AliExpress


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

I don't get the swap to the pt5000. Bronze on itself would make the watch more expensive - using the swiss clones adds to it ...

Does anyone know of a good bronze 40mm sub with a blue bezel insert?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Poerger said:


> I don't get the swap to the pt5000. Bronze on itself would make the watch more expensive - using the swiss clones adds to it ...
> 
> Does anyone know of a good bronze 40mm sub with a blue bezel insert?


You could get a 42mm Glycine Combat Sub. They don't wear huge due to the turned down lugs and are quite thin. I have one with a black bezel and it is flawless.
Not my photo.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

My apologies if this has been posted before, but the sizing for the Addiesdive (AD2112) bracelet is _super_ cool. I have not seen it before.
If you do not wish to watch the whole video, the bracelet overview is 3:40 to 8:40.


----------



## Poerger (Sep 24, 2017)

Techme said:


> You could get a 42mm Glycine Combat Sub. They don't wear huge due to the turned down lugs and are quite thin. I have one with a black bezel and it is flawless.
> Not my photo.
> 
> View attachment 16638377


That's indeed a nice one, but out of the price bracket Im willing to pay for one. I was hoping for an aliX version I could mod


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

proposed solution from AliExpress. Price was $140
Do I take it? They refund my card?

is it possible to say I don’t agree with above solutions and ask for higher amount ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I would just take the $70. It’s an annoying situation. Probably an easy fix but they should just ship working products


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Love this watch, looks great after strap change. Now the best thing is that after 2 days it lost 2sec. 1s/day and its on some cheap, Chinese movement - that is my most accurate watch. What is going on 😆


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
It looks very nice, and the strap too ! Have you got others with seagull 2813 ? How does it behave when you set time or date ?


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

Bought this Pagani watch a few weeks ago on Alie. € 103,= and € 3,50 for the matching strap. Value for money....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16638472
> 
> proposed solution from AliExpress. Price was $140
> Do I take it? They refund my card?
> ...


Sorry to be honest but asking more than $70 for a problem you can solve in 1 mn is being unreasonable. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Gurbe van Loltsje said:


> View attachment 16639034
> 
> 
> Bought this Pagani watch a few weeks ago on Alie. € 103,= and € 3,50 for the matching strap. Value for money....


A review, please


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Sorry to be honest but asking more than $70 for a problem you can solve in 1 mn is being unreasonable. But that's just my opinion.


You are correct.

I will accept the $70 = 50% of the watch. But this could have been avoided if seller took ten seconds to look at the watch before shipping. The sound of the rotor hitting the screw is pretty noticeable.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

SteveFWatches said:


> You are correct.
> 
> I will accept the $70 = 50% of the watch. But this could have been avoided if seller took ten seconds to look at the watch before shipping. The sound of the rotor hitting the screw is pretty noticeable.


It probably just backed out from being jostled around while it was shipped halfway across the world, half off seems like a more than acceptable compromise when all you have to do to fix it is simply open the caseback and fix the loose screw.


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> A review, please


I will try to write a review in a few days.👍


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

119.0US $ 60% OFF|Classic Vintage California Blue Enamel Broad Arrow Seizenn Watch Male Mens Mechanical Satch Manual Hand Wind Luminous Stain| | - AliExpress

$139


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just watched a few vids about the draconian (and frankly, bizarrely and terrifyingly excessive) disinfection program in China. Breaking into locked homes, indiscriminately spraying everything, throwing the contents of the fridge on the floor, etc.

I wonder what they are doing in factories? 
Like I said, they seem to be spraying indiscriminately. 
What's to keep them from spraying on watches, and pre-assembly parts, etc?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16638472
> 
> proposed solution from AliExpress. Price was $140
> Do I take it? They refund my card?
> ...


I would simply get the refund. Most probably it will take you 3 minutes to open the case back, remove the screw which is most likely not from your watch and close it again.
Then you will be able to experience double pleasure after paying half of the money for the piece on your wrist


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> 119.0US $ 60% OFF|Classic Vintage California Blue Enamel Broad Arrow Seizenn Watch Male Mens Mechanical Satch Manual Hand Wind Luminous Stain| | - AliExpress
> 
> $139
> View attachment 16639343


Before going over to Ali I thought it was a bronze one, which I would be very tempted to get. Unfortunately, it is not.

BTW has anyone seen a comparable strap on Ali? It is something between a canvas and a perlon one.


----------



## Serge_tm (11 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> I just watched a few vids about the draconian (and frankly, bizarrely and terrifyingly excessive) disinfection program in China. Breaking into locked homes, indiscriminately spraying everything, throwing the contents of the fridge on the floor, etc.
> 
> I wonder what they are doing in factories?
> Like I said, they seem to be spraying indiscriminately.
> What's to keep them from spraying on watches, and pre-assembly parts, etc?


Bribes?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Gurbe van Loltsje said:


> View attachment 16639036
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I noticed they don't specify what type of luminous paint they use on the dial. Nice looking watch, let us know how you like it.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Review of my $53 steeldive Tuna is live. Another solid offering from the brand


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> It looks very nice, and the strap too ! Have you got others with seagull 2813 ? How does it behave when you set time or date ?


No, that is my only watch on that movement but it seems to be a really nice one. The rotor isn't very loud (nowhere near Miyota or Parnis watches) and that accuracy is spot on. On top of that this watch is really cheap.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> 18.99US $ 5% OFF|Original Xiaomi Twentyseventeen Luminous Waterproof Fashion Quartz Watch Elegant 316l Steel Best Watch Brands For Men Women - Smart Watches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


I picked up one of these for £20 all in, nice steel case well finished, nice hands/dial too, keeps accurate time.
Seconds hand doesn't hit the markers, bugs me that, even on a cheap quartz, tried to get the seconds hand closer to hitting them, stopping/starting/wiggling the hands.
Mesh strap was poor, sharp and uneven so I put it on a better one that I already had.
No chance of getting a nato on this due to recessed lugs.
Here's some pics (not on original strap 😁)


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Pagani's Speedy now comes in full gold and green combo and it looks damn good:

US $121.76 82%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN 2022 New Luxury Quartz Watch For Men Sapphire Automatic Date 100M Waterproof Men’s Chronograph Relogio Masculino








109.99US $ 80% OFF|Pagani Design Business Luxury Men's Quartz Watches Automatic Date 100m Waterproof Men Wristwatch Relogio Masculino Sapphire 2022 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

konax said:


> Pagani's Speedy now comes in full gold and green combo and it looks damn good:
> 
> US $121.76 82%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN 2022 New Luxury Quartz Watch For Men Sapphire Automatic Date 100M Waterproof Men’s Chronograph Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


And NO DATE window!!! 
Can't say they're not improving.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Pagani Design Chronograph PD1718 "Black Bay Chrono" homage watch review ~80$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9uYAzl *


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

konax said:


> Pagani's Speedy now comes in full gold and green combo and it looks damn good:
> 
> US $121.76 82%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN 2022 New Luxury Quartz Watch For Men Sapphire Automatic Date 100M Waterproof Men’s Chronograph Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


Looks sooo nice without a date wheel and funny hodinkee just dropped this video too


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Has anyone seen Seestern watches, specifically the doxa homage, on Taobao?

I seem to only be able to locate it on AliExpress.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Has anyone seen Seestern watches, specifically the doxa homage, on Taobao?
> 
> I seem to only be able to locate it on AliExpress.


Seestern is the same company as Sugess, and they may be branded as Sugess on TaoBao/TMall? They claim to have offices in HK and Shenzhen.



https://seesternwatches.com/shop











Seestern Watches & Sugess Watch


Buy Seestern Watches at Sugesswatch.com. We offer classic and professional Seestern watches to our customers. Order online today!




sugesswatch.com


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Cougar17 said:


> Steeldive (and also the strap) from AliExpress
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the picture of the strap. Pretty impressive for the $$ and 10days to ship to Australia is impressive!!! Seems well finished and comfortable. Certainly not as substantial as the crown and buckle one I have but certainly not the same price either!! Arrived today (along with a grey one) and very happy










(Photo makes it look a bit richer in colour than it is. OP image is much closer to the truth)


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Fresh in today and really impressed with the build quality. Octopus Kraken 55 fathoms. Expensive for Aliexpress but a bargain when you look at the materials and quality. Highly recommended 









Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

spireitman said:


> Fresh in today and really impressed with the build quality. Octopus Kraken 55 fathoms. Expensive for Aliexpress but a bargain when you look at the materials and quality. Highly recommended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Noice!

Thanks for sharing the link. (NOT!)
When I went there and typed in OCtOPUS KRAKEN FATHOMS, all I got was: 

Dazz OK, I found it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

spireitman_2976 said:


> 264.52US $ 32% OFF|Octopus Kraken Mechanical Watch 200m Waterproof Luminous Professional Timepiece Nh35 Movement Automatic Dive Wrist Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> This is the review which tempted me to splash the cash -


Noice! 

But I say! Who is this doppelganger of yours?


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> 
> But I say! Who is this doppelganger of yours?
> View attachment 16642990


Yeah just noticed that myself ! Me thinks my laptop has an old account which auto logged in ! Oops ! 
Does this mean I can buy twice as many watches ? 



Sent from my M2101K6G using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I just watched a few vids about the draconian (and frankly, bizarrely and terrifyingly excessive) disinfection program in China. Breaking into locked homes, indiscriminately spraying everything, throwing the contents of the fridge on the floor, etc.
> 
> I wonder what they are doing in factories?
> Like I said, they seem to be spraying indiscriminately.
> What's to keep them from spraying on watches, and pre-assembly parts, etc?


is this the 'oil' some asked for since a long time ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

crAss said:


> I would simply get the refund. Most probably it will take you 3 minutes to open the case back, remove the screw which is most likely not from your watch and close it again.
> Then you will be able to experience double pleasure after paying half of the money for the piece on your wrist


is this a new _sale_ ?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

My Baltany field watch just arrived yesterday and I am indeed pleased w/both its looks and quality------kudos to Baltany. Interestingly this is the first sterile face watch that I have ever purchased. Normally, it would have script Baltany across the top. IMO, that made the face look far too busy. Moreover, the Baltany store was very cooperative in granting my special request of strap option. They gave me a tan strap as requested in lieu of their standard offerings----nice touch on their part. I recommend this watch and store highly. Here is a pic (as well as the link) showing the excellent lume in a not so dark place.









140.45US $ 47% OFF|Baltany Male Automatic Wrist Watch Military Water Resistant Wach Nh35 Luminous Screw Down Crown Vintage Men Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> They gave me a tan strap as requested in lieu of their standard offerings----nice touch on their part. I recommend this watch and store highly.


Good customer service is a rarity on AE, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Not_A_Guest said:


> Good customer service is a rarity on AE, thanks for sharing.


Indeed indeed!

One of my winders had a faulty motor (after 10 months or so) and told this to the seller.

They promptly sent me a new one free of charge, just received and installed it and all is fine again.

Was really surprised that something like this is still possible on this increasingly getting worse and worse (imho) platform. Shame that the prices (here in my country that is) have gone up immensely otherwise would've bought another one from that same store.


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> Seconds hand doesn't hit the markers, bugs me that, even on a cheap quartz, tried to get the seconds hand closer to hitting them, stopping/starting/wiggling the hands.


The phrase “bugs me that” would be an understatement as far as I’m concerned. That particular problem on quartz timepieces infuriates me and the watch would definitely swiftly disappear from my collection if I discovered it to be the case!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

konax said:


> Pagani's Speedy now comes in full gold and green combo and it looks damn good:
> 
> US $121.76 82%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN 2022 New Luxury Quartz Watch For Men Sapphire Automatic Date 100M Waterproof Men’s Chronograph Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


I must be getting old, I could wear that!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> I just watched a few vids about the draconian (and frankly, bizarrely and terrifyingly excessive) disinfection program in China. Breaking into locked homes, indiscriminately spraying everything, throwing the contents of the fridge on the floor, etc.
> 
> I wonder what they are doing in factories?
> Like I said, they seem to be spraying indiscriminately.
> What's to keep them from spraying on watches, and pre-assembly parts, etc?


It's far more likely done to infected and close contacts' homes than workplaces.

Some parts in China under heightened restrictions don't let workers return to workplace (hence drop in economic production for Q2) unless they are operating in closed loop (i.e., they sleep in the workplace - in foldable beds or otherwise on the floor).

if a disinfection squad does come to a workplace and orders everyone out so a disinfection can take place, I trust that workers will at least have the sense to return parts to boxes and cover unfinished work.


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> yeah, the name is a no go for me. I couldn't wear a Himmler or Goering either


Yap, same here; Sewor is another one I can't port, even Berny sounds like my neighbor's watch, a no-no for me.


TempusHertz said:


> No sweat, we all start somewhere. Here's a couple of pics that show the two locations those parts may have come from. You'll need a case back wrench, a pair of fine tweezers, and the right size screwdriver. Get yourself a jeweler's assortment.
> 
> View attachment 16635674
> 
> ...


Those pictures are great for me know where to look at. Got the idea, thanks a lot again!

Yes, I have a 3-prone case back wrench, precision screwdrivers and fine tip tweezers, ...and lite magnifiers too lol; I've never heard of a jeweler's kit but I'll search for that too.

Thanks again!


----------



## Intrepid04 (Mar 15, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> There are worse names to have on a watch!
> 
> *USAF Col. Frank Frederick Borman II*
> Fighter Pilot, Test Pilot, Astronaut - Commander, Gemini 7 & Apollo 8
> ...


Yes, it's very truth the watch uses a 31-click wheel for a moonphase complication, but it looks gorgeous. I already have two of those 31-click moonphase complication watches and like them a lot; I'm checking out a third one now (other than the Borman), all different brand names. I've actually had also a Borman in my basket/cart for a while now but I haven't made my mind about that name yet. It's funny, I'm ok with looking at the moon being slightly off phase, but I'm less ok with looking at such an odd name being perfectly centered lol.

I know, we all are different... lol.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I was just wondering for those of you who have bought several watches from the higher-end AliEx brands, how you would rank them? 

I'm seeing good, even fawning reviews for Proxima, and wondering how they compare to Cronos, Hruodland, Retangula, Rudnae, Ironwatch, San Martin, Octopus, and any others I may be missing?

At the lower end, Addiesdive and Steeldive seem to be almost identical, and Tandorio has better finishing, but worse lume?


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I was just wondering for those of you who have bought several watches from the higher-end AliEx brands, how you would ranks them?
> 
> I'm seeing good, even fawning reviews for Proxima, and wondering how they compare to Cronos, Hruodland, Retangula, Rudnae, Ironwatch, San Martin, Octopus, and any others I may be missing?
> 
> At the lower end, Addiesdive and Steeldive seem to be almost identical, and Tandorio has better finishing, but worse lume?


I have several Cronos, the San Martin vintage, and the Ironwatch vintage. I'd say the qc and finish is very comparable among the three, actually think the Ironwatch vintage with the highbeat Miyota may be the closest thing to a true micro brand, comparable to Borealis or Relio. Can't speak to the other Ironwatch models.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kinda tempting....











89.99US $ 80% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN 41MM Pilot Watch Sapphire Glass Power Reserve Automatic Mechanical Watches Men's Stainless Steel Waterproof Clock| | - AliExpress


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Intrepid04 said:


> Those pictures are great for me know where to look at. Got the idea, thanks a lot again!
> 
> Yes, I have a 3-prone case back wrench, precision screwdrivers and fine tip tweezers, ...and lite magnifiers too lol; I've never heard of a jeweler's kit but I'll search for that too.
> 
> Thanks again!


I meant a jeweler's assortment of screwdrivers. Sounds like you're equipped.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Lotta bang for the hundo. Automatic @ 100m resistance. Upgraded the bracelet.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this a copy of some famous original?
This video came out only 2 days ago, so, I guess, this model is new -- for PD.

PD1705


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Is this a copy of some famous original?
> This video came out only 2 days ago, so, I guess, this model is new -- for PD.
> 
> PD1705
> ...


Breitling Chronomat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Is this a copy of some famous original?
> This video came out only 2 days ago, so, I guess, this model is new -- for PD.
> 
> PD1705


Looks to be an homage to this or a similar Breitling:









EDIT: Also I can't believe anyone would pay 8100 bucks for that crap when you could have a speedmaster or something that wasn't butt-ugly.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Looks to be an homage to this or a similar Breitling:


Thank you! My ignorance runneth over.

But let us call it by the correct word: COPY, since PD is NOT an homage in anyway, 
and there is no shame in being a (mere) copy either.


----------



## OogieBoogie (Oct 3, 2021)

konax said:


> Pagani's Speedy now comes in full gold and green combo and it looks damn good:
> 
> US $121.76 82%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN 2022 New Luxury Quartz Watch For Men Sapphire Automatic Date 100M Waterproof Men’s Chronograph Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


Must...resist... another... chronograph...!

Apologies if this has already been mentioned a dozen times, but do you think PD made a conscious decision to number their moonwatch PD1701 ? As in NCC1701 ?


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

These 2 came in today!


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I must be getting old, I could wear that!





konax said:


> Pagani's Speedy now comes in full gold and green combo and it looks damn good:
> 
> US $121.76 82%OFF | PAGANI DESIGN 2022 New Luxury Quartz Watch For Men Sapphire Automatic Date 100M Waterproof Men’s Chronograph Relogio Masculino
> 
> ...


I would eat that up if it was green and silver. Not sure i can carry off that much gold.


----------



## Gerrard8 (Jun 7, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> I was just wondering for those of you who have bought several watches from the higher-end AliEx brands, how you would rank them?
> 
> I'm seeing good, even fawning reviews for Proxima, and wondering how they compare to Cronos, Hruodland, Retangula, Rudnae, Ironwatch, San Martin, Octopus, and any others I may be missing?
> 
> At the lower end, Addiesdive and Steeldive seem to be almost identical, and Tandorio has better finishing, but worse lume?


Are you doing a survey? I thought you have your own hands-on experience, or am I wrong?

I have bought 2 Hruodland (still own one), 3 Cronos ( 2 are the same model, just one is with customized logo).
Hruodland are diver watches, Cronos are pilot watches.
Three points:
1. Qualities are insanely good, I was let down by Stowa for poor case quality. Damasko for mediocre dial and hands finish. Never let down by the five watches mentioned above. So simply put, you hardly miss fit or finish from Swiss/German ones in 1000 or even 2000 $ range. (Someone on YouTube said the Cronos pilot watch is 90% of IWC quality, but at 5% of IWC price. I do not disagree)
2. The ones I mentioned are mostly homage (whatever you call it), but they are not direct design copies. They put their own thinking into the watch.
3. The specialty. I have chosen to replace the Cronos logo with something special for me. The process and the final thing are flawless, only for 30 $. Even Dekla charge a whole Cronos watch’s price for this service. IWC would not do it for me.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

dogbot said:


> I would eat that up if it was green and silver. Not sure i can carry off that much gold.


It's a matter of age I guess (and skin complexion).
Even a few years ago I wouldn't imagine me wearing a bronze/rose gold watch and now I have 5... 
I guess in the coming years I will get one that combines gold with silver and then they limit is the sky 


Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gerrard8 said:


> Are you doing a survey? I thought you have your own hands-on experience, or am I wrong?
> 
> I have bought 2 Hruodland (still own one), 3 Cronos ( 2 are the same model, just one is with customized logo).
> Hruodland are diver watches, Cronos are pilot watches.
> ...


Nah, the truth is I'm a bit cheap when buying from AliExpress. I haven't really dipped my toe into the deep end, with these brands that approach microbrands in price. I'm also pretty content with my Steeldive SD1970, that seems to be as well finished as any Seiko or Citizen selling for $300 or less. It does 99% of what I need, and wouldn't cost much to replace.

I also remember pre-COVID pricing, especially when Gearbest and Chinabrands were blowing nice watches out the door for $40 or less, during their frequent flash sales. These higher priced Chinese watches are also competing pricewise with watches like the Orient Kamasu, and Seiko Presage "Cocktail Time".


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

Watchout63 said:


> I noticed they don't specify what type of luminous paint they use on the dial. Nice looking watch, let us know how you like it.


I entered a review in the Chinese mechanical watches forum.


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> A review, please


I entered a review in the Chinese mechanical watches forum.


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

A couple of cheap Alie watches i bought last year.










A winner automatic watch for about € 20,=. A bit to yo white for me...










A seagull 1963 chronograph (quartz) for € 30,=. Looks quite real.... Chronograph even works.










And a megir watch for € 25,= with a new leather strap. Feels solid. Lume on the hands is ok.


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

And a couple of straps from Alie. These started my "membership" on Alie


----------



## Dwister (11 mo ago)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> It looks very nice, and the strap too ! Have you got others with seagull 2813 ? How does it behave when you set time or date ?


Although they claim a DG2813 movement, mine arrived with a seagull ST1612 , which is not bad at all. Please correct me if I'm wrong.























Enviado de meu Redmi Note 8 usando o Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gurbe van Loltsje said:


> A couple of cheap Alie watches i bought last year.
> 
> View attachment 16647766
> 
> ...


I bought that Megir 3006 many years ago, and the Sunon PE902 movement lasted about 9-10 months. Quite a few forum members bought them around that same time, and had similar experiences. YMMV









Megir M3006 Quartz Chronograph - Panerai 1950 Homage


After seeing Megir mentioned on WUS, I decided to purchase one. I chose the rose gold model with a brown leather strap, model SNMG3006GREBN-1N0. I decided against the bracelet version (MS3006GRE-1N0) because it seemed like too much rose gold and I assumed the bracelet would be cheaply made...




www.watchuseek.com












Is this an easy fix?


While adjusting my Megir 3006 watch last night, the crown stopped working properly. Once I had removed the crown guard, the stem pulled right out. It doesn't look broken, but it no longer engages the date or hands, and pulls out of the watch. I can feel the stem snap into place when...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Nah, the truth is I'm a bit cheap when buying from AliExpress. I haven't really dipped my toe into the deep end, with these brands that approach microbrands in price. I'm also pretty content with my Steeldive SD1970, that seems to be as well finished as any Seiko or Citizen selling for $300 or less. It does 99% of what I need, and wouldn't cost much to replace.
> 
> I also remember pre-COVID pricing, especially when Gearbest and Chinabrands were blowing nice watches out the door for $40 or less, during their frequent flash sales. These higher priced Chinese watches are also competing pricewise with watches like the Orient Kamasu, and Seiko Presage "Cocktail Time".


I too am having a hard time, buying chinese/aliexpress watches above 150€ no matter the brand name. I have bought a bunch of mechanical watches from china between ~45€ (Didun Design RO - just great) and 135€ (Steeldive 1952 - love it) and was generally pretty happy with them in terms of quality. Some were just extremely boring (cadisens and starkings and the nautilus homage).

Only the Tevise and one GMT from Ebay were really bad. On one of the Corgeuts the bezel fell off but another Corgeut (BB Homage) is amazingly good. The quality and finish might depend on specific models and on luck.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Chinese military pilot - quartz and tritium t100. My sleep watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I was just wondering for those of you who have bought several watches from the higher-end AliEx brands, how you would rank them?
> 
> I'm seeing good, even fawning reviews for Proxima, and wondering how they compare to Cronos, Hruodland, Retangula, Rudnae, Ironwatch, San Martin, Octopus, and any others I may be missing?
> 
> At the lower end, Addiesdive and Steeldive seem to be almost identical, and Tandorio has better finishing, but worse lume?


I'd say Sea-Gull is the best Ali brand followed by San Martin. This is mostly based on refinement, QC, and the feeling that you are buying from a legit brand. 
Of all those you mentioned, I can't say for certain but from what I've seen quality is similarly high. 

As far as not buying more expensive Ali brands...yes and no? I do feel I can get more from big brands on the likes of eBay than on AliExpress, even if the specs aren't the same. However, they definitely fill a gap in the market. If you're looking at $100-500 dive watches, you'd be silly not to check out AliExpress. If one of those Ali brands nails the design, I feel you get more value there than with some microbrand.


----------



## Gurbe van Loltsje (11 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> I bought that Megir 3006 many years ago, and the Sunon PE902 movement lasted about 9-10 months. Quite a few forum members bought them around that same time, and had similar experiences. YMMV
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, well we will see how long it will last. I have another one, black, and that one was for free, so i have a spare one. I got my money back because off a loose hand. But that's only wenn it doesn't run. The "seagull" also was for free because it took to long to deliver. So in the end i have 4 watches for the price of 2 / € 47,=. Not bad overall.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Freshly built BSH126619LB Reduced 


















28.91US $ 41% OFF|Miuksi 36mm Silver Black Rose Gold Sterile Watch Case Sapphire Glass Fit Nh35 Nh36 Eta2824 2836 Miyota8215 Dg2813 3804 Movement - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Heithel said:


> Freshly built BSH126619LB Reduced
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Been seeing a lot of smaller cases lately, 36 and 38mm subs, 37mm SKX. Curious how this case and bezel are.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Nice! Been seeing a lot of smaller cases lately, 36 and 38mm subs, 37mm SKX. Curious how this case and bezel are.


This one’s a 36mm, pretty impressed with the quality, and I’m loving the fit, much better than the full sized boxy 40mm!

The bezel action is really nice and crisp, 120 clicks, no back play or if there is, it’s very minimal. Tight enough but not too much and pretty sharp action overall. 

Only thing the insert was a hair off but I think they installed it without a dial on which makes it a little difficult. 
I took care of it easily by warming up the glue with a a hairdryer and forcing the insert to move in the right place while holding the bezel. 
Other than that no complaints with the case whatsoever!

Here’s a comparison for reference, the more I get used to it, the weirder the normal size looks. 











And here’s another comparison with a 36mm datejust case.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

Heithel said:


> This one’s a 36mm, pretty impressed with the quality, and I’m loving the fit, much better than the full sized boxy 40mm!


I have been eyeing these cases for some time now. Do you happen to know if SKX007/Seiko 5 caseback will fit? I put a slim SKX007 caseback (not the one for NH36) on my 36mm Riyi case and never looked back.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Heithel said:


> This one’s a 36mm, pretty impressed with the quality, and I’m loving the fit, much better than the full sized boxy 40mm!
> 
> The bezel action is really nice and crisp, 120 clicks, no back play or if there is, it’s very minimal. Tight enough but not too much and pretty sharp action overall.
> 
> ...


Is the brand name Brolex ?


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

thepocketguide said:


> I have been eyeing these cases for some time now. Do you happen to know if SKX007/Seiko 5 caseback will fit? I put a slim SKX007 caseback (not the one for NH36) on my 36mm Riyi case and never looked back.


Good question, unfortunately I don’t have an SKX caseback available to try. 
I only have one on a Steeldive SKX but it would entail removing from it when I kinda know it’s water resistant, and I don’t know close is that caseback to the original Seiko anyway, sorry!



jhdscript said:


> Is the brand name Brolex ?


It’s not a brand, it’s a custom dial made for a group run by one of the bros at the BSH which I’m part of. 
The whole dial has inside jokes including the name as you can see below. 
Brolex is a wink to the name of the group as BSH stands for Brotherhood of Submariner Homages. 
When we were here on WUS it used to be called BSHT where the T stood for thread, that’s why you see BSHT master. Now we have our own forum hence why it’s not a thread anymore.
You can still find our old threads over here!


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

waouh thanx for informations


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Very good job on the inside jokes!
"overly complicated date" is awesome!
and "subperlative" is very nice aswell. 

Love it!


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

When I mentioned the Corgeut BB Homage I forgot that I had to (only recently) change the cheap bezel inlay for a ceramic one before I liked the watch.
That was ok because it was only 77€ in 2020.

Before









After




















Damn, that Google Pixel 6 is really not made for close-ups.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Review of Paganis latest wrist Mirror is live.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Gurbe van Loltsje said:


> View attachment 16647765
> 
> 
> A seagull 1963 chronograph (quartz) for € 30,=. Looks quite real.... Chronograph even works.


a link to this 1963 quartz, please. thank you


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Heithel said:


> Good question, unfortunately I don’t have an SKX caseback available to try.
> I only have one on a Steeldive SKX but it would entail removing from it when I kinda know it’s water resistant, and I don’t know close is that caseback to the original Seiko anyway, sorry!
> 
> 
> ...


Hello ;=)
Which brand would you recommend in order to experiment : corgeut, loreo, parnis, benyar, tevise, new_brand ... ?

Is there a seller that is beyond the others in offering choice and quality ?

Thanks


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Which brand would you recommend in order to experiment : corgeut, loreo, parnis, benyar, tevise, new_brand ... ?
> 
> Is there a seller that is beyond the others in offering choice and quality ?
> ...


Benyar is the cheaper brand for Pagani Design. They also manufacture Lacz Denton and Haiqin brands for a different brand owner.

Guanqin has a pretty good mix of styles and movements.

Are you looking for a great value in a watch you can wear out of the box, or do you want something to modify?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
both actually  
Here i was asking for a good mod base (i bet some brands are known to be bang for the buck by the modders). 

But i'm also looking in // for something comfy, i'd like something where/when i'm approximatly sure there will be no problem (reliable movement, steel, sapphire is better, good strap|bracelet), no problem after the sale is a good target imo


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

manchette said:


> Here i was asking for a good mod base (i bet some brands are known to be bang for the buck by the modders).


Any watch that uses Seiko NH36 movement can be modified by replacing dial and hands. The same goes for watches with ETA2824 and their clone watches. Dials and hands for other movements are more difficult to find.

If you want to replace bezel, bezel insert, crystal, crown - I would suggest you to stick to cases from reputable modding part suppliers. This will be the easiest way.

More difficult but cheaper way would be to buy a case for NH36 from Ali and build watch from scratch but you will have to dig for what parts can be replaced with what on case to case basis.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Good question, unfortunately I don’t have an SKX caseback available to try.
> I only have one on a Steeldive SKX but it would entail removing from it when I kinda know it’s water resistant, and I don’t know close is that caseback to the original Seiko anyway, sorry!
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit, this is BY FAR the best submariner dial I have ever seen. One day this watch will be worth more than the original - when people will wake up from the money induced coma.
Which might be...never 😂

PS. I could have bet that BSHT stands for bullsh!7....


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Which brand would you recommend in order to experiment : corgeut, loreo, parnis, benyar, tevise, new_brand ... ?
> 
> Is there a seller that is beyond the others in offering choice and quality ?
> ...


Honestly I think it's hard to do better than an Invicta 8926, especially for a first mod. $80 on Amazon right now, and Prime says I'd have it on Friday. That delivery time is a huge, huge difference from Ali brands right there. Your $80 gets you a really good movement, a good case, a bracelet that's certainly good enough (I have tried several bracelets and straps, and I still have modded Invictas that have their original strap - they don't bother me at all, and are better than some others I've tried that were more expensive), a display back, and most importantly, many opportunities to learn.

Tools:
Hand puller
Hand setter
Jeweler's screwdriver set
Dremel with sanding disks and polishing wheels
Caseback wrench
Possibly some strong reading glasses or other magnification - if you're nearsighted, take off those glasses or take out those contacts and enjoy the fact that when modding, nearsightedness can be an advantage!
It would be good to have a movement holder and finger cots too.

Process:
Get an 8926.
Go find a 29mm NH35 dial you like, and a set of different hands to go with it.
When the watch gets to you, take out the movement. Remove the bracelet.
Debrand the crown. Easy job, a drill and several grades of sandpaper make short work of it. Get a couple grades of polish too, and get a mirror finish in it. You can do this.
Debrand the bracelet. Up to you if you go all the way to high polish. You're developing skills at shaping steel on a larger scale, that's what matters. Heck, do a brushed finish with sandpaper just to expand your skill set.
Now grab a dremel, some sanding disks, and get to work debranding that case. By now you have probably realized that come what may, this watch will always mean something special to you.

Now let's progress to the movement. Remove the rotor and put it in an acetone bath. After a while, you can get the yellow sticker off easily. Oil the ball bearings and put it back on.
Hack that sucker with the second hand at 30 seconds, and the hour/minute stacked at 12:00 noon (not 12:00 midnight, noon is safer for the date wheel).
Pull those stock Mercedes hands.
Remove the dial.
Put the dial on the movement
You still have the movement hacked at 12:00, right? Good.
Put the new hour hand on. Then the minute hand. Then the second ha... sorry, can't say that with a straight face. I had some beginner's luck with my first second hand, but they can be a pain. One of my least favorite tasks in watch modding. Unhack and verify that everything works. Take the hands through a full 12 hours of movement to be sure they never snag on each other or the dial.

Now get everything very, very clean and dust-free. The time will come when you put it all together and THEN see the big speck of dust just southeast of the 12:00 index, but try and delay that day. Clean that crystal and display back too!
Remove the stem.
Now put the dialed/handed movement back in the case.
Now put the stem in and take the hands through 12 hours of movement again. You're making sure they clear the inside of the case now.
Reinstall the case back.
Reinstall the bracelet.

Enjoy the one-of-a-kind watch that _you built_. Repeat. 

Next step; get a timegrapher (best) or the Watch Accuracy Meter (okay) app and regulate that sucker.


----------



## Greelycl (Apr 17, 2020)

Heithel said:


> The whole dial has inside jokes including the name as you can see below.
> Brolex is a wink to the name of the group as BSH stands for Brotherhood of Submariner Homages.
> When we were here on WUS it used to be called BSHT where the T stood for thread, that’s why you see BSHT master. Now we have our own forum hence why it’s not a thread anymore.
> You can still find our old threads over here!


BRILLIANT!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

fone said:


> Very good job on the inside jokes!
> "overly complicated date" is awesome!
> and "subperlative" is very nice aswell.
> 
> Love it!


I’m not the one to be credited for any of the jokes but I sure am a proud owner of that dial ahahah!
It’s hard to explain to people when they notice it 



manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> Which brand would you recommend in order to experiment : corgeut, loreo, parnis, benyar, tevise, new_brand ... ?
> 
> Is there a seller that is beyond the others in offering choice and quality ?
> ...


Anything with NH35 will be pretty user friendly for modding. They’re tough little things and quite fool proof. 
As for brands I’d say Bliger, Pagani, Steeldive, Loreo. 
Loreo is probably the best value for money but it won’t have NH35 which might make things different. Not so different from the NH35 though.



Ipse said:


> I have to admit, this is BY FAR the best submariner dial I have ever seen. One day this watch will be worth more than the original - when people will wake up from the money induced coma.
> Which might be...never
> 
> PS. I could have bet that BSHT stands for bullsh!7....


Thank you! I mean it does what it says on the tin: Best Submariner Homage ahahah!
As for increasing in value I strongly doubt it but hey a man can dream 
P.S. Bull$h!t Master would work very well in a dial like this one to be honest ahahah!

And another shot just because, I’m really liking this much better than the full 40mm size I must say!


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Oh, we're flashing Brolexes? 😁 










I love that mine is in a turtle case. Take the oddity all the way from the dial to the case. "Subperlative" is the best thing I've ever seen printed on a dial. That one 'b' changes soooo much.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Freshly built BSH126619LB Reduced
> 
> View attachment 16649814
> 
> ...


This is the first watch ever I would consider getting a replica!!!


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

crAss said:


> This is the first watch ever I would consider getting a replica!!!


Ahahaha thanks! I’ll take it as a compliment!

Thing is, it’s not even a replica. First of there’s no trademark or Rolex logos anywhere, and then even the case itself is pretty far from a genuine Sub being 36mm now. 

It used to be like this but I recently got this 36mm for it, to make a “reduced” version. 










If anything it used to be a homage but now with the reduced case probably not even that


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I have just received this Corgeut yellow OP (Oyster Perpetual homage) and it's really neat: 36.0 mm case, screw-down crown, sapphire crystal, NH35 mov't with see-through back. All for just 100€!

I'm experimenting with straps at the moment, a few others are ordered and on their way from ae


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Heithel said:


> Ahahaha thanks! I’ll take it as a compliment!
> 
> Thing is, it’s not even a replica. First of there’s no trademark or Rolex logos anywhere, and then even the case itself is pretty far from a genuine Sub being 36mm now.
> 
> ...


It will be a replica of the BROLEX with same text all around 

Pieces like these are great conversation starters. Imagine wearing an homage of an AP or PP with a funny text on the dial like "WULA?" for What are you looking at


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TempusHertz said:


> Honestly I think it's hard to do better than an Invicta 8926, especially for a first mod. $80 on Amazon right now, and Prime says I'd have it on Friday. That delivery time is a huge, huge difference from Ali brands right there. Your $80 gets you a really good movement, a good case, a bracelet that's certainly good enough (I have tried several bracelets and straps, and I still have modded Invictas that have their original strap - they don't bother me at all, and are better than some others I've tried that were more expensive), a display back, and most importantly, many opportunities to learn.
> 
> Tools:
> Hand puller
> ...


I would respectfully disagree with the Invicta 8926 being the best option. This was true 5 years ago, but times have changed, and Invictas have gone up in price.

The Steeldive SD1953 does everything better, for about the same price, and a bit less during an AliExpress sale. It has sapphire, a ceramic bezel, 300m WR, and no Invicta branding etched into the case.









75.62US $ 81% OFF|STEELDIVE SD1953 Stainless Steel Two Tone Dial NH35 Watch Steeldive Top Brand Sapphire Glass Men Dive Watches reloj hombre|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello, thank you for you took the time to unfold the process. 
I tried already but without all the tools, it was difficult to manage the hands, not to damage them and in order to put them back properly. I used an empty pen to put them back but they where not turning as they should.



TempusHertz said:


> Honestly I think it's hard to do better than an Invicta 8926, especially for a first mod. $80 on Amazon right now, and Prime says I'd have it on Friday. That delivery time is a huge, huge difference from Ali brands right there. Your $80 gets you a really good movement, a good case, a bracelet that's certainly good enough (I have tried several bracelets and straps, and I still have modded Invictas that have their original strap - they don't bother me at all, and are better than some others I've tried that were more expensive), a display back, and most importantly, many opportunities to learn.
> 
> Tools:
> Hand puller
> ...


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I noticed that the Escapement Time Official Store on AliExpress still says "Store on vacation" and in the background something about Covid interrupting their operations. I have a vague recollection of it saying the same thing several months ago. Has anybody heard if Escapement Time are planning on returning? Or it is pretty much closed down for good?


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Springy Watch said:


> I noticed that the Escapement Time Official Store on AliExpress still says "Store on vacation" and in the background something about Covid interrupting their operations. I have a vague recollection of it saying the same thing several months ago. Has anybody heard if Escapement Time are planning on returning? Or it is pretty much closed down for good?


The owner wrote to me that he did not know when he would open the store, but he promised me a 50% discount on quartz 36 mm tiffany (which I paid for, but the store returned the money). He is located in a city where there is a hard restriction due to the covid outbreak and cannot ship orders...


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

All up to the chinese government.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> I would respectfully disagree with the Invicta 8926 being the best option. This was true 5 years ago, but times have changed, and Invictas have gone up in price.
> 
> The Steeldive SD1953 does everything better, for about the same price, and a bit less during an AliExpress sale. It has sapphire, a ceramic bezel, 300m WR, and no Invicta branding etched into the case.
> 
> ...


I don't see that as disagreement, it just sounds like we're focused on different aspects. You're saying a Subaru WRX is a great car, and I'm talking about messing around with a kit car. Won't argue with you about Steeldive; I've got one and it's a great watch. But I've _learned _more from messing around with Invictas.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

manchette said:


> Hello, thank you for you took the time to unfold the process.
> I tried already but without all the tools, it was difficult to manage the hands, not to damage them and in order to put them back properly. I used an empty pen to put them back but they where not turning as they should.


The good thing about hand setters is the fact that you get different sizes. I could imagine successfully setting a large hour hand with an empty pen, but that's after having done it with a better tool. And a minute hand, I don't know if I'd be successful at all. And there's just no way I'd try it for the second hand. I'd get the right tools, pull the hands and try again. You can do this.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

pablo37 said:


> The owner wrote to me that he did not know when he would open the store, but he promised me a 50% discount on quartz 36 mm tiffany (which I paid for, but the store returned the money). He is located in a city where there is a hard restriction due to the covid outbreak and cannot ship orders...


There are many stores in the same status as that one. I want to buy a strap desperately and is only available in 3 shops which are all based in the same area and are closed down.
Let's see how that evolves...


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

fone said:


> When I mentioned the Corgeut BB Homage I forgot that I had to (only recently) change the cheap bezel inlay for a ceramic one before I liked the watch.
> That was ok because it was only 77€ in 2020.
> 
> Before
> ...


Can't see the pics. Could you post the pics again?
I got Pixel 6 Pro so you got me curious now


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani Portugeser on Wrist after a quick unboxing

if you like bigger watches, this is one for you...it's not overly large (41.2mmx13.3x49.1) but wears bigger than I'm used to.
but man, it sure is pretty. the blued indices and hands look great against the white-silver dial.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> Pagani Portugeser on Wrist after a quick unboxing
> 
> if you like bigger watches, this is one for you...it's not overly large (41.2mmx13.3x49.1) but wears bigger than I'm used to.
> but man, it sure is pretty. the blued indices and hands look great against the white-silver dial.
> ...


Noice!! 

It does seem to be slightly more handsome than the Parnis' attempts from years ago. 
Maybe it's the location of the text, and the font?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!!
> 
> It does seem to be slightly more handsome than the Parnis' attempts from years ago.
> Maybe it's the location of the text, and the font?
> ...


Yeah, I definitely prefer the more white dial, and side-by-side subdials. IIRC that one was slightly larger as well at 43mm


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

crAss said:


> It will be a replica of the BROLEX with same text all around
> 
> Pieces like these are great conversation starters. Imagine wearing an homage of an AP or PP with a funny text on the dial like "WULA?" for What are you looking at


Oh right replica as in replicating the idea! I get you ahahah! A WULA would be a cool story to explain 

I mean there are actually brands like this, one is called Relax and that’s pretty funny too! Also I think the brand Alpha comes from the same approach ahahah!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Another "military watch" from QIMEI on VH31. The size without a crown is 40 mm, they seem large. Glass - mineral water with some bluish coating. The crown is not threaded, but the water resistance of 100 m is declared. The case is very shiny, this is unacceptable for a military watch. The strap is a bit short this time. Lum on the hands, including the second, is much stronger than on the numbers and labels. But - VH31 and no date, and it pleases.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Quick Unboxing Video of this $46 Thorn Tuxedo Dial Homage.

Very impressed with this. Strap is crap ofc but wears very nice on my 6.75 inch wrist.
lume is also really good.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

Geervo makes a killer Pam homage. This one sapphire and st3600 under $100:


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> Possibly some strong reading glasses or other magnification - if you're nearsighted, take off those glasses or take out those contacts and enjoy the fact that when modding, nearsightedness can be an advantage!


Great write up, nice to see a quick guide on how to go about doing some of the things you mentioned. I'm kind of hung up on this part though. How is it an advantage to be nearsighted exactly? I mean yeah you can see things that are near well. But wouldn't someone with 20/20 vision or someone who was neither near/farsighted be able to see near just as well?


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Don't question me when I'm rationalizing! 😁 

Lots of people talk about using magnification for this sort of work. All I'm really saying is that me, just taking out the contacts is sometimes even better than contacts+magnification.

Ultimately, the point is that if it looks clean/well aligned/etc under magnification, it's going to look very good to anyone's naked eye, whether that particular eye needs correction or not.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone know what this is homaging?


















San Martin Enamel Dial Vintage Dive Watch SN036G


Watch Specification: Brand: San martinModel: SN036-GMovement: Miyota 8215/8315 [Automatic mechanical movement]Case material: 316L Stainless Steel Glass: Sapphire Crystal Glass, AR CoatingDial Color: Enamel Blue/Enamel Black/ Enamel GreenHands: Broad Arrow Hands, LuminousLuminous: BGW-9 Blue...




watchdives.com


----------



## paermero (Nov 22, 2019)

Heithel said:


> This one’s a 36mm, pretty impressed with the quality, and I’m loving the fit, much better than the full sized boxy 40mm!
> 
> The bezel action is really nice and crisp, 120 clicks, no back play or if there is, it’s very minimal. Tight enough but not too much and pretty sharp action overall.
> 
> ...


 Link of the bracelet (case 36mm)?


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone know what this is homaging?
> 
> View attachment 16658634
> 
> ...


I would say, Omega Planet Ocean for the most part.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16658033
> 
> 
> Quick Unboxing Video of this $46 Thorn Tuxedo Dial Homage.
> ...


I can't stand the Comic Sans font, but $46 is an irresistible price. No wait, it's quartz, mineral crystal and a 19mm strap. Oh, and it gets worse.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ratchnatch said:


> Great write up, nice to see a quick guide on how to go about doing some of the things you mentioned. I'm kind of hung up on this part though. How is it an advantage to be nearsighted exactly? I mean yeah you can see things that are near well. But wouldn't someone with 20/20 vision or someone who was neither near/farsighted be able to see near just as well?


If you have "young eyes", and no presbyopia. Nearsighted people often have superior vision at very short distances, even when young. Corrective lenses allow myopics to see at distance by shifting the range of their focal distance. Having normal vision can limit the ability to focus on objects that are very close, especially as age reduces accommodation. Being nearsighted can be like having a macro lens, that works great up close, but sucks at distance.








The above chart shows the effect of only ONE diopter of visual distortion. When I was younger I had at least three diopters of nearsightedness, meaning I could focus on objects only a few centimeters away.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I can't stand the Comic Sans font, but $46 is an irresistible price. No wait, it's quartz, mineral crystal and a 19mm strap. Oh, and it gets worse.
> View attachment 16659427


The font is absolutely hideous IMO. A deal breaker that has held me back from buying any THORN. However, I have a sterile, black, PVD MM200 case and it's fantastic!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone know what this is homaging?
> 
> View attachment 16658634
> 
> ...


I'd say it is heavily influenced, as opposed to being a straight copy, of the Omega Seamaster 300. Clear differences are the bezel and insert, no HE valve and bracelet.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Techme said:


> I'd say it is heavily influenced, as opposed to being a straight copy, of the Omega Seamaster 300. Clear differences are the bezel and insert, no HE valve and bracelet.
> View attachment 16659781
> View attachment 16659782


Think this might be my main target during the June sale.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Picked up another Berny, I had it in my cart for a while & the Berny store had a flash sale, so for just over £60 inc taxes I decided to buy.
Really like it's unusual, industrial look.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Caledonia said:


> Picked up another Berny, I had it in my cart for a while & the Berny store had a flash sale, so for just over £60 inc taxes I decided to buy.
> Really like it's unusual, industrial look.
> View attachment 16659938
> View attachment 16659939
> ...


What color does the dial look to you IRL? In some listings it looks orange, but in your pics it look "Goldenrod"? Many "orange" divers are Safety Orange, International Orange or Tangerine (all skewing a bit red). Nothing wrong with a yellow dive watch. Orient made a Special Edition Mako in yellow. Does the lume last for any length of time?


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

Techme said:


> I'd say it is heavily influenced, as opposed to being a straight copy, of the Omega Seamaster 300. Clear differences are the bezel and insert, no HE valve and bracelet.
> View attachment 16659781
> View attachment 16659782


It is more a homage of the Omega seamaster 300 vintage.
Like my borealis estoril 300 or helson sharkmaster 300


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> What color does the dial look to you IRL? In some listings it looks orange, but in your pics it look "Goldenrod"? Many "orange" divers are Safety Orange, International Orange or Tangerine (all skewing a bit red). Nothing wrong with a yellow dive watch. Orient made a Special Edition Mako in yellow. Does the lume last for any length of time?


Hello, it's more of a golden yellow/amber colour, depends on the light to be honest. The rotating inner bezel looks slightly lighter in colour at times too, contrasts nicely.
Lume is ok, maybe lasts brightly for 45 minutes then fades.
I'm impressed by the watch, I wouldn't normally buy something as chunky but it wears well, the strap is comfortable.
I set the time to my Casio wave ceptor and it's been spot on.
I don't think it's a homage to anything I've seen, just the compressor style of dive watch.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

hori said:


> It is more a homage of the Omega seamaster 300 vintage.
> Like my borealis estoril 300 or helson sharkmaster 300


Actually, I saw a side profile of the case around the crown and I was thinking the same. It's an Omega mashup. I have a blue and yellow Estoril 300 too.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Is anyone else having issues with alerts? I haven't had an alert for new posts in this thread for a few days now and I've double checked my settings.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> Is anyone else having issues with alerts? I haven't had an alert for new posts in this thread for a few days now and I've double checked my settings.


Same, was just checking this as I don’t get alerts anymore despite following this and some other threads


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

For sometime now, my alerts have been off and on. On today but not reliable.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Anyone know about or have tried this watch?

98.8US $ 24% OFF|PARNSRPE Diver Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Japan NH35 Movement Aseptic Dial Sapphire Glass Date Indicator| | - AliExpress

I really like the colorway. They seem to have some very interesting color combinations, as well as ones that fall more into the norm. NH35. Sapphire crystal. Screw on case back. Says its luminous, but a reviewer says there is no lume. Bummer. Not a fan of the hands they chose. 5 bar!?! That's weak. 10 bar I would have balked at but still been interested. It's a gosh dang dive watch. 5 bar!? It's almost 100 bucks, what did they spend on? The dial? Heck with that. And the name. Something you'd have to live with for sure. That colorway still intrigues me though. Disappointing.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Jugsy said:


> Is anyone else having issues with alerts? I haven't had an alert for new posts in this thread for a few days now and I've double checked my settings.





john_marston said:


> Same, was just checking this as I don’t get alerts anymore despite following this and some other threads





johnmichael said:


> For sometime now, my alerts have been off and on. On today but not reliable.


Same here; for me it's been erratic for several weeks.

I get alerts if someone replies to me, quotes me or includes my username in a post. Otherwise it is very hit and miss (mainly miss).


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

ratchnatch said:


> Anyone know about or have tried this watch?
> 
> 98.8US $ 24% OFF|PARNSRPE Diver Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Japan NH35 Movement Aseptic Dial Sapphire Glass Date Indicator| | - AliExpress
> 
> I really like the colorway.


I'm tempted just because of their choice of second hand. That and the "let's just throw some consonants at it and end it with an "e"" name appeal to my sense of humor.

"What, you don't know that name? Obviously you don't speak *__ obscure language __* you peasant." /deadpan straight face/ 😁


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Toolmantexas said:


> Geervo makes a killer Pam homage. This one sapphire and st3600 under $100:
> View attachment 16658134


So did Parnis a few years back but sold under a different/forbidden name. I'm glad I got mine back in the day & still love it.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Pangini speedy V3 showed up. Compared my Phylida the hands, case, crystal, and bracelet are better but the dial on the Phylida feels much closer to the original even with the applied indices due to the proper stepping effect instead of totally flat. Lume is nothing special but still overwhelmingly better than any other Pagani I own. It's frustrating how close these both are to perfect in ways that oppose each other, if you could swap just a few things from each it would make them both much better homages.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jugsy said:


> Is anyone else having issues with alerts? I haven't had an alert for new posts in this thread for a few days now and I've double checked my settings.


Mine have not worked properly in, IDK, months? It's all random. 
I stopped giving those 2 flying fugs I never had, that never flew anyway.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

So what's the Divers to look for in the upcoming June Sale at AE?


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> So did Parnis a few years back but sold under a different/forbidden name. I'm glad I got mine back in the day & still love it.
> 
> View attachment 16660630


Feel ya


----------



## Stanly (8 mo ago)

Toolmantexas said:


> Geervo makes a killer Pam homage. This one sapphire and st3600 under $100:
> View attachment 16658134


Can you give a link please?


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

Stanly said:


> Can you give a link please?


Here ya go bud:









85.75US $ 51% OFF|No Logo 44mm 316l Stainless Steel Polishing Case Manual Mechanical Men's Watch Sandwich Black Dial Orange Number St3600 Movement - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

ratchnatch said:


> Anyone know about or have tried this watch?
> 
> 98.8US $ 24% OFF|PARNSRPE Diver Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Japan NH35 Movement Aseptic Dial Sapphire Glass Date Indicator| | - AliExpress
> 
> I really like the colorway. They seem to have some very interesting color combinations, as well as ones that fall more into the norm. NH35. Sapphire crystal. Screw on case back. Says its luminous, but a reviewer says there is no lume. Bummer. Not a fan of the hands they chose. 5 bar!?! That's weak. 10 bar I would have balked at but still been interested. It's a gosh dang dive watch. 5 bar!? It's almost 100 bucks, what did they spend on? The dial? Heck with that. And the name. Something you'd have to live with for sure. That colorway still intrigues me though. Disappointing.


The brand seems to do mainly Seiko homages and mashups, with a PP Nautilus thrown in. For a similar price, you can buy an Addiesdive or Steeldive, with real water resistance.

How about an Orange Tuna Monster? Don't worry, the dial isn't really rotated if you can line up the diver bezel.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone know what this is homaging?
> 
> View attachment 16658634
> 
> ...


looks like a GS homage


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Sho would be nice if someone would take one for the team, I mean, buy one... and report back.










88.2US $ 51% OFF|Brand New Man AAA Quartz Watch Luxury Top Quality Casual 45mm Water Proof Stainless Steel Starp Wristwatch BR104| | - AliExpress


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is this legit? Factory remainders? Or has some hard-to-see defect? 










99.27US $ 81% OFF|PAGANI DESIGN New Men Quartz Watch Top Brand Sapphire Glass Sports Chronograph Stainless 100M Waterproof Business Men's watches| | - AliExpress


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> Is this legit? Factory remainders? Or has some hard-to-see defect?
> 
> View attachment 16664166
> 
> ...


Showing as $67 aus for me. About $48 us. Still a great price if legit.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> would be nice if someone would take one for the team, I mean, buy one... and report back.


Shop has been active only since April this year and all it sells are fake watches with photoshoped out brand names. I would stay clear.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Stevo67 said:


> Showing as $67 aus for me. About $48 us. Still a great price if legit.


Had been thinking of getting one anyway so have just ordered, will see if it is legit. Was £20 UK after tax, which would be crazy if it does go through.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

Great piece IMO.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh well, such stores pop-up from time to time. All its current merchandise is Pagani Design and Benyar with dirt cheap prices very near to what you would expect from extreme coupon stacking during the big sales.
I mean 56 € incl. VAT for a GMT which usually retails at 112 is half price. 
My hand is itching to buy one, but I do not really want any of these...have trouble going over my current collection and I would see these getting very little wrist time. Maybe just maybe the GMT could swap the 43mm pagani submariner homage...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Here's what their store looks like to me, definitely too good to be true IMO.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Jugsy said:


> Here's what their store looks like to me, definitely too good to be true IMO.


If it's a scam, it would make no sense, since the scammer CANNOT simply collect and walk away with $$, as Ali X holds the money until the transaction is done.
The weird thing is, the store is Pagani Design Official Factory etc, or something like it.
And some items are "correctly" marked at the usual price.
Is it a typo/ glitch? 

If that's the case, then all sales will also eventually be considered null and void anyway.


----------



## patspohr.ps (10 mo ago)

I made a purchase on the 27th for one of the highly discounted Paganis, but no updates since then. If it's not a scam, I wonder if it's just overstock on poor selling models that they are unloading. If you notice none of them are recent releases.
I'm doubtful that it will actually ship 🤷 But had to give it a shot


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

patspohr.ps said:


> If it's not a scam, I wonder if it's just *overstock on poor selling models that they are unloading.* If you notice none of them are recent releases.
> I'm doubtful that it will actually ship 🤷 But had to give it a shot


It happens. Not often, but it happens from time to time.
I would not assume the worst.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Just maybe due to COVID-19 they have large inventory that they need to ship out as fast as possible for liquidity. 
Also some newer models are on normal prices.
If someone wants one of this, the prices are on par with 2 years ago prices after heavy discounting/coupon stacking or even lower. No risk apart from not having access to your money for a few days until either the seller has shipped or Ali refunds you.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

esqapementtime return escapement time Official Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Reckon I might have to get this during the upcoming sale.









80.74US $ 83% OFF|Pagani Design Gold Dial Luxury Quartz Watch For Men Sport Chronograph Sapphire Glass 100m Waterproof Men Watches Clock Man 2022 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Sho would be nice if someone would take one for the team, I mean, buy one... and report back.
> 
> View attachment 16664153
> 
> ...


This most certainly will arrive with the Breitling branding on it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

If this store is legit, this is a great price on a smooth sweep, Cocktail Time homage. Mineral crystal, but 40mm and only $20.









37.05US $ 80% OFF|Pagani Design Classic Men Watch Luxury Waterproof Quartz Watch Fashion Casual Sports Watches Men's Leather Watch Relojes Hombre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

paermero said:


> Link of the bracelet (case 36mm)?


Ah the bracelet is just the one I had on the Pagani Design base I used for that build, before I moved everything onto the 36mm case.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> If this store is legit, this is a great price on a smooth sweep, Cocktail Time homage. Mineral crystal, but 40mm and only $20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$10.30 AUD for me, which is like $7 USD. I just don't believe it, even after getting the SD1950 for $40 AUD. But at least that was from a trusted seller. This store only has one review. If it turns out to be true then good on anyone who gets a great deal and the joke will be on me for not trying it.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

If the name Pagani Design disgusts you, then there is also Didun Design.


----------



## Hieberrr (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm still in love with the Corgeut Speedy. What an absolute bang-for-your-buck watch.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

This Baltany was a great buy, a rare PAM homage with sapphire, 10 bar wr, st3600, great dial and hands. Its on that mid-level tier of cost (IMO) of a chinese watch at around $150-$175 (depending on sales, etc.) but is an absolute keeper and stunner for me.


















155.55US $ 39% OFF|Baltany Sterile Dial Hand-winding Wristwatch Leather Strap Super Lumin Sandwich Dial No Seconds Vintage 10bar Resistant Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Is there some stores you're looking at all the time (you just cant stop ) ?
Mine would be for example : Brandwatch outlet store or Topwatch for Nakzen : plenty of cheap watches, Berny i like the fact that they often tell which movement it is (even if sometimes i can't find the reference;..) ; Phylida official store ... maybe i like their products  , some addies store, The steeldive store.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Is Dajiwatch store the one famous Dajiwatch ?Do you know it/like it ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Would you like colors : ever tried something similar ? 








70.2US $ 35% de réduction|PARNIS – montre automatique de luxe avec indicateur de Date, bracelet en cuir, 42mm, nouveau, vert, rouge, jaune, blanc, ST1731 | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

pablo37 said:


> If the name Pagani Design disgusts you, then there is also Didun Design.


Didun Design? I would break out in 1950s doo-*** every time I looked at the watch.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1779


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Toolmantexas said:


> This Baltany was a great buy, a rare PAM homage with sapphire, 10 bar wr, st3600, great dial and hands. Its on that mid-level tier of cost (IMO) of a chinese watch at around $150-$175 (depending on sales, etc.) but is an absolute keeper and stunner for me.
> 
> View attachment 16666500
> 
> ...


That gradient yellow face looks sooooooo nice! Enjoy!


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> Didun Design? I would break out in 1950s doo-*** every time I looked at the watch.


LOL, well played!


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> That gradient yellow face looks sooooooo nice! Enjoy!


Yeah, its one of the main things that sold me on it... but dang the green dial model looks stellar also!!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

OK, I am in for this PD homage to the AP Code 11.59 chronograph. At $51.33, it's about half the next best price I could find on AliExpress. The specifications seem solid. Let's see what, if anything, arrives.









571.43US $ |Pagani Design Top Brand Men’s Watches Japan Import Vk63 Quartz Wristwatches Sapphire Glass Sports Chronograph Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





The blue dial Code 11.59 chronograph retails at $51,500.


----------



## patspohr.ps (10 mo ago)

caktaylor said:


> OK, I am in for this PD homage to the AP Code 11.59 chronograph. At $51.33, it's about half the next best price I could find on AliExpress. The specifications seem solid. Let's see what, if anything, arrives.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is a nice watch. Definitely worth the $50


----------



## Arguru7 (Feb 17, 2020)

pablo37 said:


> My collection of military quartz watches.
> View attachment 16629877


Could you tell me the names of the first two watches on the left? The green and the black one? Thank you


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

patspohr.ps said:


> It is a nice watch. Definitely worth the $50


100% I have the blue dial and can confirm it’s definitely worth $50. No brained at that price


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Jugsy said:


> $10.30 AUD for me, which is like $7 USD. I just don't believe it, even after getting the SD1950 for $40 AUD. But at least that was from a trusted seller. This store only has one review. If it turns out to be true then good on anyone who gets a great deal and the joke will be on me for not trying it.


I’d love to know how you managed that?!! It’s $23.14 AUD for me…


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> I’d love to know how you managed that?!! It’s $23.14 AUD for me…


It might be PC vs Mobile app?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> Just maybe due to COVID-19 they have large inventory that they need to ship out as fast as possible* for liquidity.*
> Also some newer models are on normal prices.
> If someone wants one of this, the prices are on par with 2 years ago prices after heavy discounting/coupon stacking or even lower. No risk apart from not having access to your money for a few days until either the seller has shipped or Ali refunds you.


It looks like a liquidation sale.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh wait. I just saw this: Hilarious price increase.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

StephenR said:


> I’d love to know how you managed that?!! It’s $23.14 AUD for me…


Went to take a fresh screenshot to show you, but all the prices have shot up to silly amounts now. 









Here's a screenshot (top right) from a couple of days ago showing it was $10.28 though.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Oh wait. I just saw this: Hilarious price increase.
> 
> View attachment 16667903
> View attachment 16667904


Just one of the many reasons I've become pissed off with AliEx (again), I uninstalled the App last year.
The amount of blatant fakes, a Grand Seiko for £19.74 anyone??
Scam pop-up stores, butt plugs, rising prices/taxes and on and on.
You can still certainly grab a nice watch on the platform but the sewage is rising these days.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Caledonia said:


> Just one of the many reasons I've become pissed off with AliEx (again), I uninstalled the App last year.
> The amount of blatant fakes, a Grand Seiko for £19.74 anyone??
> Scam pop-up stores, butt plugs, rising prices/taxes and on and on.
> You can still certainly grab a nice watch on the platform but the sewage is rising these days.


I find it interesting that you threw a cheeky butt plug into your gripes... Seems like a strange thing to get sh*tty about...


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Jugsy said:


> I find it interesting that you threw a cheeky butt plug into your gripes... Seems like a strange thing to get sh*tty about...


They keep appearing in my feed, yet I've never worn one on my wrist in my life!


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Jugsy said:


> Went to take a fresh screenshot to show you, but all the prices have shot up to silly amounts now.


Well this probably answers our questions. Some employee put wrong amounts of discounts on the watches. Watches were sold and somebody took notice and removed horizontally all discounts, hence the ludicrous prices on the store right now. I am certain that very soon we will see discounts getting the watches at pricing comparable to competition. 
What remains to be seen is if the store will honor the sales made with the wrong prices (I believe the sold very near to cost, but not at a loss) or if they come up with silly excuses to cancel the sales. 

If there was I watch I really liked there, I would have pulled the trigger right away. With about 30 watches, I stopped doing that. I would have gotten only something I would really want/like and there are only a few left nowadays...
The only thing currently that tends to make me wonder if I ought to get one is a richard mille homage. Most probably it would be worn for a couple of times and then just collect dust in a drawer...


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Arguru7 said:


> Could you tell me the names of the first two watches on the left? The green and the black one? Thank you





https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005002348122500.html?_ga=2.182331746.458074880.1652775691-574900749.1645018229&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21US%20%24199.00%21US%20%2499.50%21%21%21%21%21%4021135c2f16540736446111136e4d44%2112000020216397697%21sh&sku_id=12000020216397694&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.18.6b691654GHiy7B





https://aliexpress.ru/item/4001203001779.html?pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21US%20%245.22%21US%20%244.18%21%21%21%21%21%4021135c3116540738349994525ea95b%2110000015288844895%21sh&sku_id=12000024688797578&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.36.121c7dd6LUPtO0


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> Some employee put *wrong amounts *of discounts on the watches. Watches were sold and somebody took notice and removed horizontally all discounts,* hence the ludicrous prices on the store right now. *


But why would they make up for the error by jacking their prices to such absurd levels?
What would this do for them? Why not just restore them to their normal numbers?

I will never understand how their mind works.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> This most certainly will arrive with the Breitling branding on it.


Mmm, possible.
Was it done by Breitling? I was not aware that Brietling had done this design.

EDIT: I found it.


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

I pulled the trigger on one of these "Pagani Design Factory" watches and now they've sent a message asking to cancel.This time they told the story of the inattentive intern. A similar case has happened to me before and at the time I was told that it was an old sale and that for some reason they could not remove the ad from the platform.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Yup, same here.

_"Dear Customer

First of all, thank you very much for your trust in us and choosing to order watches from our store. But due to the mishandling of our newly hired staff, the prices of all products were wrong. We have caused you a wrong judgment. We cannot afford this huge loss and cannot send your order.

We adhere to the philosophy of not giving up to all employees, and we kindly ask you to choose to cancel your order. This will be a great psychological comfort for a new employee.

We apologize for this incident, hope you can understand, help and forgive us."_


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> But why would they make up for the error by jacking their prices to such absurd levels?
> What would this do for them? Why not just restore them to their normal numbers?
> 
> I will never understand how their mind works.


It's the classic Invicta strategy, using a fake MSRP to make it seem at first glance a shockingly good deal.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Sho would be nice if someone would take one for the team, I mean, buy one... and report back.
> 
> View attachment 16664153
> 
> ...


Looks like a cheap replica at this price, probably alloy case first-price quartz movement and fake Breitling branding. I strongly suggest to spend twice that and get this more honorable Seagull homage instead:
















128.0US $ 50% OFF|1963 Watch Men 40mm Pilot Air Force 1963 Chronograph Sapphire Mirror Retro Personality Unique Flying Aviation Tough Guy Watches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Looks like a cheap replica at this price, probably alloy case first-price quartz movement and fake Breitling branding. I strongly suggest to spend twice that and get this more honorable Seagull homage instead:
> View attachment 16668162
> 
> 
> ...


Thx! I had no idea Seagull had already (re) made this.

By the by, are Seagull and RED STAR the same company?

I just saw some RED STAR clones of 70's Seiko bullheads. 

Who knows anything about them?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Thx! I had no idea Seagull had already (re) made this.
> 
> By the by, are Seagull and RED STAR the same company?
> 
> ...


I believe the owner of Red Star, was formerly in charge of Sea-Gull HK. He is the "Thomas" Leung of 1963 Prototype Chronograph fame, the man who started the 1963 reissues. Red Star is a separate company.









AMCHPR CWCF 2019 RedStar Watches


AMCHPR 2019 in Shenzhen with Thomas Leung of Red Star Watches / Time King Industrial Company Limited



www.amchpr.com







https://saicheung.com/the-history-of-seagull-1963-pilots-chronograph-the-definitive-answer-to-all-your-questions/


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Mmm, possible.
> Was it done by Breitling? I was not aware that Brietling had done this design.
> 
> EDIT: I found it.
> View attachment 16668094


Yes, known as the Breitling Top Time Zorro.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hieberrr said:


> I'm still in love with the Corgeut Speedy. What an absolute bang-for-your-buck watch.
> View attachment 16666432
> View attachment 16666433


Same here! 😁


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Yup, same here.
> 
> _"Dear Customer
> 
> ...


I got one, too. The order page says it will be canceled automatically if the item doesn't ship in 6 days. I want to just wait for the 6 days to pass for the automatic cancelation. But, I've had other sellers enter false shipping numbers before. Once an item "ships" it takes months to get money back. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> I got one, too. The order page says it will be canceled automatically if the item doesn't ship in 6 days. I want to just wait for the 6 days to pass for the automatic cancelation. But, I've had other sellers enter false shipping numbers before. Once an item "ships" it takes months to get money back. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> View attachment 16668429


I canceled the order. You know, that makes you my moral compass.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Looks like those PD won’t go through, too bad. (Still amazed at what other people have gotten though, like those Steeldives for like $30). If they admit it was a mistake and aren’t sending it..I guess just cancel?

Also, what do you guys think of this 28mm Sanda Tank copy? I’ve always wanted to try out a classic unisex Tank (one with 20mm lug-width). Unfortunately it’s almost bottom of the barrel specs: mineral, alloy, no WR; just the Japanese quartz that makes it not a deal-breaker, and not terrible for the price.








17.04US $ 35% OFF|Sanda Rectangular Wrist Watches For Women Silver Case Ladies Watches Luxury Brand Leather Band Quartz Clock Zegarek Damski 1108 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I’ve been looking for a stainless steel one. Only seen reps and a few Seiko homages that don’t quite do it for me. 
Anybody seen a non-rep steel Tank?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Anyone else having issues signing into AE? I even reset my password and it's still giving the same BS "slide to verify" and then it still doesn't sign you in.


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Looks like those PD won’t go through, too bad. (Still amazed at what other people have gotten though, like those Steeldives for like $30). If they admit it was a mistake and aren’t sending it..I guess just cancel?
> 
> Also, what do you guys think of this 28mm Sanda Tank copy? I’ve always wanted to try out a classic unisex Tank (one with 20mm lug-width). Unfortunately it’s almost bottom of the barrel specs: mineral, alloy, no WR; just the Japanese quartz that makes it not a deal-breaker, and not terrible for the price.
> 
> ...


To try the tank look for my wrist I went cheaper:








3.73US $ 25% OFF|Men's Watch Square Business Quartz Official Watches Relogio Masculino Leather Clocks Erkek Kol Saati Gift Reloj Hombre Montre - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I liked it so also purchased another cheapy but better than one above:








15.57US $ 46% OFF|Fashion Lovers Watches Men Women Casual Leather Strap Quartz Watch Elegant Squar Retro Roman Numeral Scale Couple Watch Clock|Lover's Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I like the look but prefer larger so from there I purchased this:








20.49US $ 49% OFF|Jaragar Mechanical Automatic Men Watches Square Calendar Roman Hour Min Dial Real Leather Strap Male Gift Dress Wristwatches|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





And finally purchased a Soner through the journey of determining if I liked tank watches.

There is also these options:

This one supposedly has sapphire crystal (be careful ordering because 1 option is a replica and has car**er on the dial)








35.9US $ 90% OFF|Tank Series Rectangular Watches For Men Guanqin Mens Watch Barrel Type Quartz Fashion Luxury Sports Waterproof Chronograph - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Finally there is the Addiesdive (SS for sure but mineral glass (bummer)):








49.21US $ 63% OFF|Addies 2021 New Fashion Business Watch Men's Square Watch Black Leather Strap 316l Stainless Steel Quartz Watches - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I prefer larger watches and some of these options may not fit the bill of what you are looking for.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

"Normality" has been restored, perhaps?










Good thing, too, at $50 I wouldn't have been able to resist.

Also, there are great examples of Ali adspeak in that ad. "To Family / Always ask him, but never say thank you." "To my good brother / May our friendship be simple and clear, and that it will turn." Love it.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Anyone else having issues signing into AE? I even reset my password and it's still giving the same BS "slide to verify" and then it still doesn't sign you in.


OK, this is weird. I use Chrome 100% of the time and never had issues. I switch to Bravo and I can get into AE just fine. I had my wife sign into my account thru Firefox and no issues there either. Chrome must be F'd up for AE page.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> what do you guys think of this 28mm Sanda Tank copy? I’ve always wanted to try out a classic unisex Tank (one with 20mm lug-width). Unfortunately it’s almost bottom of the barrel specs: mineral, alloy, no WR; just the Japanese quartz that makes it not a deal-breaker, and not terrible for the price.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sanda make fun unpretentious watches. Even with alloy case they're one of my guilty pleasure 😉










So I'd say go for it, at the price you may be happily surprised 🙂 (for what it's worth I find this Sanda Tank really nice looking!)

If you wan another Tank homage, there are some not-so-expensive outside of aliexpress:








Looking for tank watch


Hey WUS team, I recently picked up this dirt cheap tank watch on ali and would love to find a similar with same dimensions, either mech or quartz that is higher quality. This one is a printed dial (no actual chrono) and I'm sure alloy over SS, acrylic over saphire, etc. 33mm width, 43mm lug to...




www.watchuseek.com





I'm thinking Lip Churchill or Rotary Cambridge <3


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> If they admit it was a mistake and aren’t sending it..I guess just cancel?
> 
> Correct, we have to cancel the purchase and wait for the refund.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Toolmantexas said:


> To try the tank look for my wrist I went cheaper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mougino said:


> Sanda make fun unpretentious watches. Even with alloy case they're one of my guilty pleasure 😉
> 
> View attachment 16668961
> 
> ...


T(h)anks for the suggestions.

One of the Seikos in the other thread looks nice. But it’s just not quite it… unfortunately it are the little details that make some watches look so good. 
For the Tank, I particularly like the classic case/lugs that look like a WW1 tank. Seiko kinda misses it.

So far I think I’ll get the Sanda. Though would’ve happily paid double/triple for better specs but c’est la vie


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Looks like those PD won’t go through, too bad. (Still amazed at what other people have gotten though, like those Steeldives for like $30). If they admit it was a mistake and aren’t sending it..I guess just cancel?
> 
> Also, what do you guys think of this 28mm Sanda Tank copy? I’ve always wanted to try out a classic unisex Tank (one with 20mm lug-width). Unfortunately it’s almost bottom of the barrel specs: mineral, alloy, no WR; just the Japanese quartz that makes it not a deal-breaker, and not terrible for the price.
> 
> ...


Escape Wheel Watch Reviews on YouTube has a review on that Sanda tank style watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Looks like those PD won’t go through, too bad. (Still amazed at what other people have gotten though, like those Steeldives for like $30). If they admit it was a mistake and aren’t sending it..I guess just cancel?
> 
> Also, what do you guys think of this 28mm Sanda Tank copy? I’ve always wanted to try out a classic unisex Tank (one with 20mm lug-width). Unfortunately it’s almost bottom of the barrel specs: mineral, alloy, no WR; just the Japanese quartz that makes it not a deal-breaker, and not terrible for the price.
> 
> ...


I'd wait for the next big sale, because these were about $15 less a month or two back.








35.9US $ 90% OFF|Tank Series Rectangular Watches For Men Guanqin Mens Watch Barrel Type Quartz Fashion Luxury Sports Waterproof Chronograph - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> I'd wait for the* next big sale*, because these were about $15 less a month or two back.


Is there one in June? I heard that somewhere.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I'd wait for the next big sale, because these were about $15 less a month or two back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Tank Solo Large that I'm looking for is a straight up replica in that link:/

Not a fan of the chunkier Tank-style watches


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> The Tank Solo Large that I'm looking for is a straight up replica in that link:/
> 
> Not a fan of the chunkier Tank-style watches


Non-homage GuanQin








19.8US $ 48% OFF|New Rectangle Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Male Clock Men Sport Leather Quartz Wrist Watch Men Waterproof Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> The Tank Solo Large that I'm looking for is a straight up replica in that link:/
> 
> Not a fan of the chunkier Tank-style watches


I bought the GuanQin GQ90015 as a close out on ChinaBrands, but it came with a dead battery. It cost me less than $20, and I believe the crystal is sapphire. On a regular quartz watch, the small seconds makes the 1-tick/sec less annoying. Square/rectangular watches do seem larger based on width, but this one was OK. At 35mm wide, it has the presence of a 40mm round watch.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

@HoustonReal do you know the dates of the AE June sale please? I've tried searching for it and it must be top secret.
thanks for any help


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Looks like those PD won’t go through, too bad. (Still amazed at what other people have gotten though, like those Steeldives for like $30). If they admit it was a mistake and aren’t sending it..I guess just cancel?
> 
> Also, what do you guys think of this 28mm Sanda Tank copy? I’ve always wanted to try out a classic unisex Tank (one with 20mm lug-width). Unfortunately it’s almost bottom of the barrel specs: mineral, alloy, no WR; just the Japanese quartz that makes it not a deal-breaker, and not terrible for the price.
> 
> ...


I started out w/a cheap homage prior to getting a real Cartier Tank Solo XL and I got it on AliX. It is the Pablo Raez and it is still available. They have a store on AliX. It isn't all s.s. but then it only costs a pittance----around $14. The thing is that is extremely close to the real deal in looks and dimensions. I even had someone think it was the real thing but then again, I did replace the strap. I got the "Big" model which is a men's watch which is very comparable to the real XL in size----Solo or the new Must! Here's mine which I still keep and use in spite of having a real Tank XL If you want a really nice homage that is s.s., the nicest by far is made by Rotary----not available on AliX and not sold in the US-----mostly GB. Pictures once you'd get one! The Rotary costs around $130+


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Watchout63 said:


> @HoustonReal do you know the dates of the AE June sale please? I've tried searching for it and it must be top secret.
> thanks for any help


15th of June is when the summer sale starts, so 2 weeks


johnmichael said:


> I started out w/a cheap homage prior to getting a real Cartier Tank Solo XL and I got it on AliX. It is the Pablo Raez and it is still available. They have a store on AliX. It isn't all s.s. but then it only costs a pittance----around $14. The thing is that is extremely close to the real deal in looks and dimensions. I even had someone think it was the real thing but then again, I did replace the strap. I got the "Big" model which is a men's watch which is very comparable to the real XL in size----Solo or the new Must! Here's mine which I still keep and use in spite of having a real Tank XL If you want a really nice homage that is s.s., the nicest by far is made by Rotary----not available on AliX and not sold in the US-----mostly GB. Pictures once you'd get one! The Rotary costs around $130+
> 
> View attachment 16669351


Rotary has some nice ones, but don't like the current one and as you say they're a bit pricey. 
Think I'll just go for the Sanda, it looks not bad


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

john_marston said:


> 15th of June is when the summer sale starts, so 2 weeks


Thanks John, much appreciated.


----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

GIOIO branded Moonswatch with a good review. 



https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005004077292173.html?_ga=2.265583439.1732002555.1654083864-1341546573.1654083864&_t=gps-id%3ApcBestMore2Love%2Cscm-url%3A1007.40000.267768.0%2Cpvid%3A9f68ee50-9579-4726-9de9-7b820da5e202%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%232846%238114%231999&gatewayAdapt=glo2rus&gps-id=pcBestMore2Love&item_id=1005004077292173&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000028798587071%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%2230000%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21%2190.0%21%21%21%21%21%4021135c3d16541268635876190e2ef9%2112000028798587071%21rec&pvid=9f68ee50-9579-4726-9de9-7b820da5e202&scm=1007.40000.267768.0&scm-url=1007.40000.267768.0&scm_id=1007.40000.267768.0&sku_id=12000028798587070&spm=a2g2w.home.1.1.13cc3118xZLbY9


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

If it's a good tough plastic instead of that stuff Swatch is using, that would be a reason for me to get this one right there. And then get a Pluto, and try to start "is it a planet" arguments. The problem is, wearing the watch I'd kind of be obligated to argue that it is, when it obviously is not.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Looks like those PD won’t go through, too bad. (Still amazed at what other people have gotten though, like those Steeldives for like $30). If they admit it was a mistake and aren’t sending it..I guess just cancel?
> 
> Also, what do you guys think of this 28mm Sanda Tank copy? I’ve always wanted to try out a classic unisex Tank (one with 20mm lug-width). Unfortunately it’s almost bottom of the barrel specs: mineral, alloy, no WR; just the Japanese quartz that makes it not a deal-breaker, and not terrible for the price.
> 
> ...


Here's a review released yesterday of three tank style watches.





2022 AliExpress Sale Dates








AliExpress Sale Dates 2022- Don't miss out on the upcoming AliExpress Big Sale! AliExpress sales calendar. Deals, offers and discount


AliExpress Sale Dates 2022- Don't miss out on the upcoming AliExpress Big Sale! AliExpress sales calendar. Deals, offers and discount




promossale.com





If you don't want to wait for a sale, here is a selection of Guanqin tank watches for $36.








35.9US $ 90% OFF|Tank Series Rectangular Watches For Men Guanqin Mens Watch Barrel Type Quartz Fashion Luxury Sports Waterproof Chronograph - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





EDIT: I just noticed the midsized watch on the AliExpress page has "Cartier" on the dial. I don't know whether it would come branded as such, but (a) I do not want to promote counterfeit watches and (b) I want to make sure you saw also saw the branding.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

TempusHertz said:


> …wearing the watch I'd kind of be obligated to argue that it is, when it obviously is not.


Them’s fightin’ words right there!


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> Here's a review released yesterday of three tank style watches.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My understanding, the models that start with "CR" have Cartier on the dial, the other models have Guanqin on the dial. Haven't ordered one yet but that is my understanding.


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

TempusHertz said:


> If it's a good tough plastic instead of that stuff Swatch is using, that would be a reason for me to get this one right there. And then get a Pluto, and try to start "is it a planet" arguments. The problem is, wearing the watch I'd kind of be obligated to argue that it is, when it obviously is not.


I have a swatch bioceramic watch. The plastic is pretty soft and scratches really easy. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

flymore said:


> GIOIO branded Moonswatch with a good review.
> 
> 
> 
> https://aliexpress.ru/item/1005004077292173.html?_ga=2.265583439.1732002555.1654083864-1341546573.1654083864&_t=gps-id%3ApcBestMore2Love%2Cscm-url%3A1007.40000.267768.0%2Cpvid%3A9f68ee50-9579-4726-9de9-7b820da5e202%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%232846%238114%231999&gatewayAdapt=glo2rus&gps-id=pcBestMore2Love&item_id=1005004077292173&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000028798587071%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%2230000%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21%2190.0%21%21%21%21%21%4021135c3d16541268635876190e2ef9%2112000028798587071%21rec&pvid=9f68ee50-9579-4726-9de9-7b820da5e202&scm=1007.40000.267768.0&scm-url=1007.40000.267768.0&scm_id=1007.40000.267768.0&sku_id=12000028798587070&spm=a2g2w.home.1.1.13cc3118xZLbY9


Badly photoshopped replica. You can see this store only sells replicas on their "About" page:





売り手の情報


Mobile Online Shopping for Apparel, Phones, Computers, Electronics, Fashion and more from China; Shopping on AliExpress from mobile site, the world's online marketplace!




m.aliexpress.com





There is a really a resurgence of illegal stuff on ali as of late  not good


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TempusHertz said:


> If it's a good tough plastic instead of that stuff Swatch is using, that would be a reason for me to get this one right there. And then get a Pluto, and try to start "is it a planet" arguments. The problem is, wearing the watch I'd kind of be obligated to argue that it is, when it obviously is not.


I was wondering when the clones would show up.
I imagine it's a cakewalk to repro them, since the Swatch version is also essentially a $20 (factory price) "mall quartz" plastic Swatch, despite the hype and the "aura."


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

bearwithwatch said:


> Can't see the pics. Could you post the pics again?
> I got Pixel 6 Pro so you got me curious now


Oh, you can't see the pics?

I was linking them from my media-folder here on WUS. I'll try again.



















The light was low but the Pixel 6 does not have a macro camera and with the normal camera, I have to keep quite some distance to the object. 
So, often I try to take close ups with 2x digital zoom, which I would never have done with my huwaei.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Also I received my first Pagani Design.
I am not a fan of the name Pagani Design, but I am too much a sucker for the Seamaster Master to pass on this watch. And the print on the dial is subtle enough.

Honestly the watch looks great.
I like the case and the dial and the hands.
Unfortunately the bezel insert is positioned exactly in the middle between to clicks of the bezel.

The Bracelet is "ok" a little rattly/shaky but it has screw links, a quite nice clasp and a little dodgy divers extension.

A little too orange but maybe it will help me get used to the look of the new Seamaster Master.













































Sorry for the long post.








107.09US $ 83% OFF|2022 neue PAGANI Design 41mm männer Automatische Mechanische Uhr Klassische Retro 200m Wasserdicht Sport Uhren Reloj hombre|Mechanische Uhren| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

This is another tank option - not on Ali, UK based and can be bought from Etsy. No affiliation, just something I'd come across before in the past.



https://www.eriksenwatches.com/



Should be some reviews around, Miyota quartz and doesn't look bad for the money (£45).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I cannot praise this watch highly enough.

And for the price, it is nothing less than astonishing. How much could it have cost them to make it? $20? For everything? 
The wonderment of modern tech and production.

PS: I have not yet taken off the blue stickers off the pushers / crown.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> But why would they make up for the error by jacking their prices to such absurd levels?
> What would this do for them? Why not just restore them to their normal numbers?
> 
> I will never understand how their mind works.


I believe the real reason they put fake low prices up is to "trick" AliExpress.

What I mean is, they are a new store, being a new store would be very difficult on AliExpress because nobody really trusts a store on AliExpress that's sold nothing. Putting ridiculously low prices up for a few days entices some people to take a gamble and increases their "orders". AliExpress probably doesn't actually remove the listed amount of "orders" after people cancel, which then makes it look like they've sold a bunch of watches and they look trustworthy to people browsing.

TLDR it makes them look like an established store by making it look like they have plenty of sales, when in fact they've sold nothing.

As for why they increase them to ridiculously high prices, dunno... I could do more guessing but this post is already long enough.


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

Perhaps for this reason there are sales on several items in the store but without any customer review.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> 15th of June is when the summer sale starts, so 2 weeks
> 
> Rotary has some nice ones, but don't like the current one and as you say they're a bit pricey.
> Think I'll just go for the Sanda, it looks not bad


I just won't buy zinc alloy cased watches, but spend your money how you see fit. Zamak is also really light, and feels cheap to me.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

fone said:


> Oh, you can't see the pics?
> 
> I was linking them from my media-folder here on WUS. I'll try again.
> 
> ...


Now I can view them.
Yes, Pixel 6 Pro doesn't have pseudo micro mode which is the case with other phones in the market, and 1x camera doesn't work at all if close to subject, so just as you I use 2x zoom for wrist shots.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

This Pagani Design looks good !


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mrwomble said:


> This is another tank option - not on Ali, UK based and can be bought from Etsy. No affiliation, just something I'd come across before in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Vintage-inspired UK retro design


Cartier is apparently British? Fous quoi?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

New Guanqin models:

*GJ16261 - *Miyota 8215








399.95US $ |GUANQIN Men Mechanical Design Watch Automatic Movement Stainless Steel Waterproof Bracelet Attachment Sapphire Crystal Calendar| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












*GJ16231 - *Epson YN55A





Guanqin Gj16231 #2 Business Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Japan Movement Waterproof Sport Wrist Watches - Buy Japanese Movement Watch,Men Mechanical Watch,Cheap Mechanical Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Guanqin Gj16231 #2 Business Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Japan Movement Waterproof Sport Wrist Watches - Buy Japanese Movement Watch,Men Mechanical Watch,Cheap Mechanical Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

fone said:


> Also I received my first Pagani Design.
> I am not a fan of the name Pagani Design,


Oh, come on, it's a cool name!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Badly photoshopped replica. You can see this store only sells replicas on their "About" page:
> http://[URL][URL][URL]https://m.ali...=EUR&_lang=en_FR&fromApp=true#latest-feedback[/URL][/URL][/URL]
> 
> There is a really a resurgence of illegal stuff on ali as of late
> ...


Yeah I’ve noticed this too. Used to be surprised to spot a replica. Now they’re promoting them to me on the front page and barely cover up logos 


mrwomble said:


> This is another tank option - not on Ali, UK based and can be bought from Etsy. No affiliation, just something I'd come across before in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks nice. Although no mention of a steel case. And ticking second is meh


HoustonReal said:


> I just won't buy zinc alloy cased watches, but spend your money how you see fit. Zamak is also really light, and feels cheap to me.


I used to be stricter about specs, but at the end of the day almost any spec-sheet acceptable* depending on the price, looks, purpose, and execution...but especially price. And not all is equal, I've handled some alloy cases that felt like crap, and others where I had to triple check it wasn't SS. Never heard of Zamak!
Thought wouldn't buy alloy or plated cases anymore, but currently have 3 vintage watches on the way that are alloy/plated. Especially with vintage, you have to adopt a Wabi-sabi attitude about specs and flaws. 

*I think Chinese quartz is where I draw the line, they're cheaply made and loud.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

fone said:


> The light was low but the Pixel 6 does not have a macro camera and with the normal camera, I have to keep quite some distance to the object.
> So, often I try to take close ups with 2x digital zoom, which I would never have done with my huwaei.


not sure if it'll work. but what I have been doing with my phone (oneplus 8pro) is use the WIDE angle camera, and zoom 2X on it.

my focal length on the wide angle is next to zero, so I can get really close. this phone has a dedicated macro mode, so maybe your min focus length on the wide angle isn't like mine.

but it's the camera I use in my reviews.
crazy DOF on the main lense,
super crispy macro on the wide lense.
example. and I could get quite a bit closer still


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

My latest AliX purchases. A Carnival field style watch and a crowd favorite, the Addiesdive 200m Sub quartz.
First, the Carnival. Came in quite a nice unbranded, leatherette, felt-lined box. Nice first impression. Brushing is quite well-done. Polished surfaces on watchcase also good. Polishing on bracelet not so much. There is some chamfering going on and really catches the eye. The crown action is good and no hand jumping going on when pushing the crown back in (so probably a Japanese movement of some kind). Hand alignment is spot on. And notice how long those hands are.
The bad. The chapter ring is misaligned. Quite noticeable. Wonder if it can be rectified (when pulling out the movement, is the chapter ring moulded with dial or are they usually separate pieces?). But all in all, happy with it. Looks I was going for. All stainless steel, good finishing, comfortable bracelet.

















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content
















n
Now on to the Addiesdive. I got a blue one a few months ago. Quite happy with it, in spite of the poor integration between first link and end-link. The bracelet is nonetheless comfortable. It’s accurate, the Miyota in it going about its business efficiently. As a substitute to the Duro, I think it avails itself quite nicely, being that in this country it is half the price of the Casio, uses the same movement (according to some internet sources), decent specs, etc.
So, I decided to get a black one. As much as Addiesdive is good, they’re not quite Casio yet. The black one is quite different from the blue one. The crown action and stem seems flimsy, the bezel action feels lighter (but still no backplay thankfully), the integration between first link and end-link is much, much better (I think they changed the design of the end-link),the triangle at the 12 looks a bit bigger, the cyclops is slightly worse placed. The worst however is that the ceramic insert came quite loose. Enough that I could pry it off with my fingernail. Did a homemade fix and I think it’s ok now. So yeah, the joys of AliX buying, you never know exactly what you’ll get, even if you buy from a brand like Addiesdive, that have a good reputation, there might be incredible variations in their watches.
Wonder if the green one I also bought will be more like the blue or the black one


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> I got one, too. The order page says it will be canceled automatically if the item doesn't ship in 6 days. I want to just wait for the 6 days to pass for the automatic cancelation. But, I've had other sellers enter false shipping numbers before. Once an item "ships" it takes months to get money back. Decisions, decisions.


It’s possible to open a case 10 days after it “ships.” I always let orders get to this point instead of canceling them because I’m annoyed at the store; they want me to cancel a sale wherein they wasted my time.


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

There are lots of Rolex homage watches, but is there a homage with some color along the lines of this Yema.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

A full review *Yema Superman Full Lume* is available here:


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> not sure if it'll work. but what I have been doing with my phone (oneplus 8pro) is use the WIDE angle camera, and zoom 2X on it.
> 
> my focal length on the wide angle is next to zero, so I can get really close. this phone has a dedicated macro mode, so maybe your min focus length on the wide angle isn't like mine.
> 
> ...


I just have to say, I’ve been a photographer for over 20 years, but modern technology never ceases to amaze me!!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

209.99US $ 70% OFF|Feelnever New Sport Dive Mens Watches Military Big Dial Watch For Men Sapphire Crystal Wristwatch 500m Waterproof Quartz Clock - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




Another lovely name to add to the list of Chinese evergreens.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Fous quoi


Waiting for the next AliExpress brand with this as the make


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Gents, thought I would share the link to a watch strap store I recently purchased from. Generally happy with the product and speed of delivery. It's called the DYNANIC Store. DYNANIC Watchband Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress 

Being an affordable, I bought the cheapest rubber strap for AU$32 which is about USD$20+? Material is soft and pliable, and not as stiff as an Everest or RubberB strap. It also comes with curved end links to meet the sub style case and there's no gaps once fitted. Good news is that you can also order with or without the clasp. Just note that it does not have the "glide lock" feature.

Here's pictures of my watch.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Gents, thought I would share the link to a watch strap store I recently purchased from. Generally happy with the product and speed of delivery. It's called the DYNANIC Store. DYNANIC Watchband Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress
> 
> Being an affordable, I bought the cheapest rubber strap for AU$32 which is about USD$20+? Material is soft and pliable, and not as stiff as an Everest or RubberB strap. It also comes with curved end links to meet the sub style case and there's no gaps once fitted. Good news is that you can also order with or without the clasp. Just note that it does not have the "glide lock" feature.
> 
> ...


Cool, thanks for sharing this. How pliable/forgiving are the ends that meet the case?


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

rlachcik said:


> Waiting for the next AliExpress brand with this as the make


Right in line with Fukyu, Fukme and Fokdis


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

Gil_F said:


> There are lots of Rolex homage watches, but is there a homage with some color along the lines of this Yema.
> 
> View attachment 16671902


Some of the datejust and doxa homages have close to that color:


----------



## Toolmantexas (Aug 27, 2021)

JojX said:


> 209.99US $ 70% OFF|Feelnever New Sport Dive Mens Watches Military Big Dial Watch For Men Sapphire Crystal Wristwatch 500m Waterproof Quartz Clock - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


Great looking watch, too bad about the name!


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Merkur store has this California dial watch with "in-house" manual movement and, per CS, "super luminous" lume. With $20 coupon it is $120.

US $119.00 60%OFF | Classic Vintage California Blue Enamel Broad Arrow Seizenn Watch Male Mens Mechanical Satch Manual Hand Wind Luminous Stain








121.97US $ 59% OFF|California Dial Manual Winding Watch Enamel Vintage Field Army Watch Seizenn Watch Mens Mechanical Watch Luminous| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Any idea what the movement _really_ is? Is this fella worth $120 for whatever fit and finish we can expect for this Merkur?

EDIT: I'm guessing this has a Hangzhou 9011 movement, shich is an ETA-Unitas 6497 clone. 

EDIT #2: thanks to WUS feedback, it's been identified as a Tongji movement of unknown origin.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Merkur store has this California dial watch with "in-house" manual movement and, per CS, "super luminous" lume. With $20 coupon it is $120.
> 
> US $119.00 60%OFF | Classic Vintage California Blue Enamel Broad Arrow Seizenn Watch Male Mens Mechanical Satch Manual Hand Wind Luminous Stain
> 
> ...


I reviewed the Merkur skin-diver a couple months ago and came away really impressed. finishing is fantastic. movement is satisfying to wind and was accurate enough. the thin profile and sloping lugs really help it wear nicely. I'd recommend them for sure.

I wasn't really sure what the movement was, but i saw the Shanghai 7120 name called out a couple times in the comments. From what I gathered, its an older movement that Merkur and I'm sure others, have taken over, refinished and slightly updated over the years. should be reliable.

I've also got another Merkur, the W10, that just arrived and again, I'm impressed.
sure, you aren't getting sapphire and Automatic seiko movements or steel bracelets...but you are getting a really unique watch with a pretty cool manual winder in a sleek and thin package. IMO, totally worth the price you are paying.

and to answer your question to the store. yes, they have lume. not sure on the compound, but they glow green. somewere between good C3 and bad chinese lume. a solid 6/10 in both the merkurs I have.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani Portugeser homage review has been posted.
a really nice looking watch from pagani. a little on the larger size, but if you are into that, it's really good for about $80


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> Pagani Portugeser homage review has been posted.
> a really nice looking watch from pagani. a little on the larger size, but if you are into that, it's really good for about $80


Very noice!! 

Killa tempting at that price.
But that idiotic _*P.t time*_ in cursive. I mean, WHY? 
Other than that it looks great.
I wish I could see the blue one too.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> I reviewed the Merkur skin-diver a couple months ago and came away really impressed. finishing is fantastic. movement is satisfying to wind and was accurate enough. the thin profile and sloping lugs really help it wear nicely. I'd recommend them for sure.
> 
> I wasn't really sure what the movement was, but i saw the Shanghai 7120 name called out a couple times in the comments. From what I gathered, its an older movement that Merkur and I'm sure others, have taken over, refinished and slightly updated over the years. should be reliable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info! I get the sense that Merkur are midrange and priced appropriately. I may get that one - not much risk good size (for me), and a neat-looking watch.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> Cool, thanks for sharing this. How pliable/forgiving are the ends that meet the case?


To me, I feel that they have constructed the whole strap out of the same material and the rubber is consistent throughout, i.e. it doesn't get more plasticky towards the case unlike the Everest or RubberB which makes it extremely difficult to insert the strap. 

To me, the strap is easy to insert and did not cause me any grief, plus it being softer, is more forgiving when the curvature of the case differs from brand to brand and because it is softer, forms around the curvature case much better and sits better too.

I will upload some underside shots later.

Edit: photos added.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Some of the lockdowns have apparently come to an end. I have been waiting since March to get a strap that was only available in suspended stores. In particular it is from the shop




__





AliExpress.com






www.aliexpress.com




I have really liked the quality of its straps and seller handled very well the lockdown thing (I had ordered before). The straps are a tad on the expensive side, but they are among of the best quality Ali straps.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I have been out of the loop a bit recently, so wasn't sure when the next AliExpress sale dates are. Some Googlefu helped me find this calendar, which might be useful to other folks who find themselves in a similar "when is the next sale?" position:









AliExpress Sale Dates 2022- Don't miss out on the upcoming AliExpress Big Sale! AliExpress sales calendar. Deals, offers and discount


AliExpress Sale Dates 2022- Don't miss out on the upcoming AliExpress Big Sale! AliExpress sales calendar. Deals, offers and discount




promossale.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Any idea what the movement _really_ is? Is this fella worth $120 for whatever fit and finish we can expect for this Merkur?
> 
> EDIT: I'm guessing this has a Hangzhou 9011 movement, shich is an ETA-Unitas 6497 clone.





turdbogls said:


> I wasn't really sure what the movement was, but i saw the Shanghai 7120 name called out a couple times in the comments. From what I gathered, its an older movement that Merkur and I'm sure others, have taken over, refinished and slightly updated over the years. should be reliable.


Both the Shanghai 7120 and Merkur movements are based on the Chinese Standard Movement (Tongji). The Shanghai 7120 is a later refinement with 19 jewels, but the same basic architecture. Numerous other factories produced the same design, but had their own designations (A581, SZB-1, 611, etc.)
































One advantage of the Tongji is its small size (11.5 lignes/26mm), which allows its use in 34 mm and larger watches. The Unitas 6497/8 movements (
16.5 lignes/36.6mm) were originally designed for pocket watches, and require 41mm or larger cases. Most popular automatic movements are the same size as the Tongji (ETA 2824-2 and clones, Miyota 82xx, Sea-Gull ST16 & ST17, DG28xx, etc.). Seiko 4R/NH3 and Epson/Orient YN5x are 12.1 lignes.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Seestern "Grand Seiko Terra" homage. The dial and bracelet of a Grand Seiko, stuffed into a 14mm thick, Omega style case.









228.83US $ 51% OFF|Seestern 40mm Mechanical Watch Men Automatic Nh35 Wristwatches Diving Steel Watches Sapphire Glass 200m Waterproof Top Brand New - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> Both the Shanghai 7120 and Merkur movements are based on the Chinese Standard Movement (Tongji). The Shanghai 7120 is a later refinement with 19 jewels, but the same basic architecture. Numerous other factories produced the same design, but had their own designations (A581, SZB-1, 611, etc.)
> 
> View attachment 16674293
> View attachment 16674298
> ...


Any idea of the hand sizes for the 7120? Thanks


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

How is this not at the SteelDive Store, but at another store? Doesn't even show up in the search function inside the store at SteelDive.

STEELDIVE New Abalone 1977


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

whitemb said:


> Any idea of the hand sizes for the 7120? Thanks


It's hard to be sure without confirmation by someone more familiar. Tongji's are traditionally 86/135/25, while most modern Shanghai movements use the more common 100/150/17.

This is probably a better question for: Chinese Mechanical watches


----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

Is there a review of the V3 PAGANI Moon Watch Quartz Chronograph yet?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

crAss said:


> Some of the lockdowns have apparently come to an end. I have been waiting since March to get a strap that was only available in suspended stores. In particular it is from the shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the lock down affected one of the items I ordered. Found that from the tracking that it's on the move again.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Both the Shanghai 7120 and Merkur movements are based on the Chinese Standard Movement (Tongji). The Shanghai 7120 is a later refinement with 19 jewels, but the same basic architecture. Numerous other factories produced the same design, but had their own designations (A581, SZB-1, 611, etc.)
> 
> View attachment 16674293
> View attachment 16674298
> ...


Thanks for the responses, folks! I think I'm going to pick up that watch. There are better "bang for buck" offerings out there, but I like the generic design, dial, and size.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

flymore said:


> Is there a review of the V3 PAGANI Moon Watch Quartz Chronograph yet?


I have one if you have some questions, I think it's awesome though.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Tandorio's new baby SKX just arrived.
First impressions are good. Solid case finishing, solid 60 Click bezel, 38mm diameter, 41mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width, 12.4mm thick. Aluminum insert, comfortable strap, positive crown action....no glaring issues.

7.5" wrist for reference

Link to the watch


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyone have experience with Farasute watches?















They're a bit expensive for the specs, but look well made, and I've looked for a watch with that case shape for a while.









435.0US $ 50% OFF|Farasute Men's Watch Pt5000 Automatic Self-wind Sapphire Waterproof Shaped Dial Minimalist Design Dress Wrist Watch 38mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Sturmovik (Apr 1, 2017)

En_Nissen said:


> Anyone have experience with Farasute watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...











625.0US $ 50% OFF|Farasute Men's Watch Speed Measurement Chronographe Waterproof Stainless Steel Sapphire Enamel Dial Business Retro Dress Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





From the same store. ST19 chrono with the stop/reset integrated into the crown? Never seen this variant before.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

turdbogls said:


> Tandorio's new baby SKX just arrived.
> First impressions are good. Solid case finishing, solid 60 Click bezel, 38mm diameter, 41mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width, 12.4mm thick. Aluminum insert, comfortable strap, positive crown action....no glaring issues.
> 
> 7.5" wrist for reference
> ...


The dial reads "Diver's 200m" but the product listing indicates only 50 meters of water resistance.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> The dial reads "Diver's 200m" but the product listing indicates only 50 meters of water resistance.


Where are you seeing that? The Tandorio website says 200M. 

US $91.99 30%OFF | 37mm Tandorio Japan NH35A Sapphire Glass Green Luminous Automatic Men Watches








86.22US $ 29% OFF|37mm Tandorio Japan NH35A Sapphire Glass Green Luminous Automatic Men Watches Date Waffle Strap Green/Blue/Black Dial 3.8 Crown| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Edit: I see. Different stores have different descriptions.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

When the sunlight hits the blue mother of pearl dial on the San Martin "James Cameron" the colours really pop


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> Tandorio's new baby SKX just arrived.
> First impressions are good. Solid case finishing, solid 60 Click bezel, 38mm diameter, 41mm lug to lug, 20mm lug width, 12.4mm thick. Aluminum insert, comfortable strap, positive crown action....no glaring issues.
> 
> 7.5" wrist for reference
> ...


How’s the lume?


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

En_Nissen said:


> Anyone have experience with Farasute watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really, really interesting, but their hand choice puts fashion too far ahead of function. Both of them are poster children for "low contrast and therefore unreadable hands". Swap the hands between the green dial and the brown, and either would be irresistible.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

TempusHertz said:


> That's really, really interesting, but their hand choice puts fashion too far ahead of function. Both of them are poster children for "low contrast and therefore unreadable hands". Swap the hands between the green dial and the brown, and either would be irresistible.


Yup, I take issue with the hands too, and hope they'll get that sorted in another iteration. Definitely a miss to use hands with such low contrast.

Otherwise they do look pretty well made.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

TempusHertz said:


> That's really, really interesting, but their hand choice puts fashion too far ahead of function. Both of them are poster children for "low contrast and therefore unreadable hands". Swap the hands between the green dial and the brown, and either would be irresistible.


I hate low contrast handsets, BUT, I’ll be honest, I actually don’t mind these (the watch in general isn’t my cup of tea, but let’s put that aside for a minute). I would imagine the dial has a sunburst effect where the light areas will dance around the face as the light moves; with the faceted hands they should always have both a light and dark side, so HOPEFULLY helping legibility… but what do I know


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

JojX said:


> How’s the lume?


It...OK. think, on the level of the food Pagani watches. 

If Parnis is a 1, and San Martin is a 10, I'd rather this a solid 6 or so. Long term lume test will be the real test, though


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

turdbogls said:


> It...OK. think, on the level of the food Pagani watches.
> 
> If Parnis is a 1, and San Martin is a 10, I'd rather this a solid 6 or so. Long term lume test will be the real test, though


Tough call between this ($90) and the Islander 38mm ($300). The latter has a bracelet, sapphire crystal, predictable customer service, and less dubious WR. Maybe it has better lume as well. I wonder if the fit/finish and accuracy is similar.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

hanshananigan said:


> Merkur store has this California dial watch with "in-house" manual movement and, per CS, "super luminous" lume. With $20 coupon it is $120.
> 
> US $119.00 60%OFF | Classic Vintage California Blue Enamel Broad Arrow Seizenn Watch Male Mens Mechanical Satch Manual Hand Wind Luminous Stain
> 
> ...


There are no Unitas clones in production with a sweep second hand. 

The movement in the photo is a Tongji. Can’t be sure of the manufacturer but likely one of the older factories located in the north ( based on the type of shock proofing). It appears to used the main bridge from an automatic movement but without the self winding module installed i.e. a ‘spare parts’ movement to keep the cost down.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Which strap do you think fits this colour better?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> It...OK. think, on the level of the food Pagani watches.
> 
> If Parnis is a 1, and San Martin is a 10, I'd rather this a solid 6 or so. Long term lume test will be the real test, though


This thing is really tempting  Just got the info from Tandorio re insert size. It seems that oem inserts may fit. But since it is slightly smaller (ID) I suspect the crystal to be slightly bigger than the skx013. Will prolly order one anyway.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Which strap do you think fits this colour better?
> View attachment 16678616
> 
> View attachment 16678615


I prefer the orange. I'm not crazy about the white trim on the black strap. Just my opinion, and it's not anywhere near as important as what you like. If we all had the same taste, our clothes would look more like uniforms.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Solar quartz , tritium T100. Yelang.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Which strap do you think fits this colour better?
> View attachment 16678616
> 
> View attachment 16678615


I'd go with the orange, a blue rubber strap would maybe be nice with that case/dial.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Which strap do you think fits this colour better?
> View attachment 16678616
> 
> View attachment 16678615


I’d personally go blue or green. A bit too orangey for my taste


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

JojX said:


> This thing is really tempting  Just got the info from Tandorio re insert size. It seems that oem inserts may fit. But since it is slightly smaller (ID) I suspect the crystal to be slightly bigger than the skx013. Will prolly order one anyway.
> View attachment 16678618


Yeah, I’m feeling tempted too, even if to hold onto for one of my kids. I passed up an SKX013 years ago thinking I’d get one when my eldest was a bit older, big watches were in fashion, so I figured I’d have no trouble finding these smaller watches cheap… if only I’d known!


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

pablo37 said:


> Solar quartz , tritium T100. Yelang.
> View attachment 16678716


When/where did you buy this handsome piece?

Note: new member's first post.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Which strap do you think fits this colour better?
> View attachment 16678616
> 
> View attachment 16678615


Of the two shown, I prefer the orange strap. I don’t think the white trim on the black strap goes well with the watch. I think solid black would probably look good, as would solid blue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

SOZ620 said:


> When/where did you buy this handsome piece?
> 
> Note: new member's first post.





https://aliexpress.ru/item/32760103586.html?_ga=2.19408637.458074880.1652775691-574900749.1645018229&gatewayAdapt=glo2rus&item_id=32760103586&sku_id=65099489511&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.0.0.17a032b5w2f5Nb


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Does anyone own the San Martin SN047-G ?
If so, can you post a few real world pics? I believe it's there 6105 version.

Here's one of their website pics from AE:


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

JojX said:


> This thing is really tempting  Just got the info from Tandorio re insert size. It seems that oem inserts may fit. But since it is slightly smaller (ID) I suspect the crystal to be slightly bigger than the skx013. Will prolly order one anyway.
> View attachment 16678618


Interested how the insert discussion evolves. Really like that case, not a fan of their insert offerings and I’d like to stick a ceramic one. 

Do we know what’s the size at all or what’s the best guess so far?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> Does anyone own the San Martin SN047-G ?
> If so, can you post a few real world pics? I believe it's there 6105 version.
> 
> Here's one of their website pics from AE:
> ...


Here are some of my blue dial. It's an awesome watch.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

nyonya said:


> Here are some of my blue dial. It's an awesome watch.
> 
> View attachment 16680115
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting, it does look great. My last purchase from AE was a San Martin SN0068-G. I was super impressed with the quality and am looking to get another SM.


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

Tourbillons everywhere, but does anyone know which ones are automatic and who sells them? I tried asking the sellers but not getting much help there.


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

none should be automatic - thats all i know.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Artie Lange said:


> Tourbillons everywhere, but does anyone know which ones are automatic and who sells them? I tried asking the sellers but not getting much help there.


The Hangzhou *3A00E *is automatic, as is the Sea-Gull ST8002.









999.0US $ 50% OFF|Brigada St8002 Men Automatic Self-winding Tourbillon Watch Genuine Crocodile Leather Strap Sapphire Mens Mechanical Wristwatches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com










automatic tourbillon - Buy automatic tourbillon with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality automatic tourbillon with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

SOZ620 said:


> When/where did you buy this handsome piece?
> 
> Note: new member's first post.


Welcome!

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> The Hangzhou *3A00E *is automatic, as is the Sea-Gull ST8002.


Can't find anything with the HZ. Had better luck wth the ST0002 (and 01, and 04) but AliExpress doesn't make it easy with their terrible search engine, for example this



HoustonReal said:


> automatic tourbillon - Buy automatic tourbillon with free shipping on AliExpress
> 
> 
> Quality automatic tourbillon with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress
> ...


has literally ONE auto tourby in the entire first page results.


----------



## borka_ (Oct 2, 2020)

Rumcajs9 said:


> What strap colour and type would you reckon for this green dial diver? I'm not a bracelet guy TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


10.4US $ 28% OFF|20mm 22mm 24mm Braided Genuine Leather Strap Quick Release Men Women Replacement Bracelet Belt Wrist Band For Smart Watch Brown - Watchbands - AliExpress 
the brown camo version should work. I have one on a quartz addies kermit


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Heithel said:


> Interested how the insert discussion evolves. Really like that case, not a fan of their insert offerings and I’d like to stick a ceramic one.
> 
> Do we know what’s the size at all or what’s the best guess so far?


The insert seems to be okayish. I’ve asked about the crystal size as well. Awaiting the reply. If it’s 28, the little Tandorio could be a great modding platform.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> What strap colour and type would you reckon for this green dial diver? I'm not a bracelet guy TBH.
> 
> 
> 
> ...











14.27US $ 25% OFF|Handmade Italian Leather Watch Band 20mm 22mm 24mm Vintage Watch Strap For Rolex Seiko Green Water Ghost Leather Strap - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I mi


crAss said:


> The most akward moment I have had was when I was wearing the LGXIGE patek nautilus homage and I was asked if it was really a Patek because it was the holy grail of that other person who I did not know then to be a watch affectionado.
> What I did was to instantly remove the watch and hand it over to him. I told him I loved the design but the original was a hell lot out of my possible purchase zone so I got that. He wasn't offended because it was no replica and it became a conversation starter. He wanted details where he could get it and was shocked to find out it also had a 4Hz movement and cost peanuts


I might be embarrassed if caught wearing a fake Rolex, but there's no shame in my mind in wearing a homage that does +90% of everything a Submariner or DayDate does, at 2% to 5% of the cost of a real Rolex. With the PP Nautilus, the price is more like 0.1% to 0.5% the cost of the iconic model.









73.44US $ 32% OFF|Nh35a/pt5000/miyota8215 Square Automatic Men's Watch Sapphire Crystal Date Blue/black/green/white/yellow Dial Date Bliger 40mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Which strap do you think fits this colour better?
> View attachment 16678616
> 
> View attachment 16678615


Orange by a mile


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Hruodland Royal Oak homage review is live. Aventurine dial is just stunning


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Heithel said:


> Interested how the insert discussion evolves. Really like that case, not a fan of their insert offerings and I’d like to stick a ceramic one.
> 
> Do we know what’s the size at all or what’s the best guess so far?


Bad news for modders. The crystal on the Tandorio skx013 is 29.2 according to the seller. Which means it’s either 29 or 29.5. Either way it’s not 28 so if you ever considered a tophat crystal, it won’t fit. Pity.


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

TempusHertz said:


> Oh, come on, it's a cool name!
> View attachment 16670701


Oh! I did not know that, or did not make that connection. Thank you!


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Got some new ribbed NATO straps in from AliExpress today. First one I tried was this brown one on my Bronze Cronos 62MAS homage. Looking forward to trying some other combinations over the coming days or weeks.


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

JojX said:


> Bad news for modders. The crystal on the Tandorio skx013 is 29.2 according to the seller. Which means it’s either 29 or 29.5. Either way it’s not 28 so if you ever considered a tophat crystal, it won’t fit. Pity.


Any news on the insert?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Heithel said:


> Any news on the insert?


34x28.4 v 33.7x27.5 in Seiko. Not sure about the tolerances. 0.3 mm for OD seems a lot but then one assumes the Ali seller is sure about it. If the crystal is said to be 29.2 it means that either he is wrong (same seller) or that the crystal tapers a bit.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

JojX said:


> Bad news for modders. The crystal on the Tandorio skx013 is 29.2 according to the seller. Which means it’s either 29 or 29.5. Either way it’s not 28 so if you ever considered a tophat crystal, it won’t fit. Pity.


Plenty of good sapphire crystals available on Ali, I’ve bought quite a few from MF Watch Glass Store. They have standard sizes, and do custom work too.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Not AliExpress, but a steal right now at* Under $34 USD *on Amazon.









Amazon.com: Invicta Men's 8932OB Pro Diver Analog Display Quartz Silver Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Invicta Men's 8932OB Pro Diver Analog Display Quartz Silver Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Did any of you get an email yesterday from AliExpress containing a 98% discount coupon? That is an insane discount.

Unfortunately, it was only for orders up to a value of $10 so couldn't really buy anything watch related.

Still, I placed an order for 22 fine-point gel pens (something my girlfriend uses), went to checkout, and the coupon worked. Total price, 19 cents (including shipping). Order confirmed, and I even got a shipping notification.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Did any of you get an email yesterday from AliExpress containing a 98% discount coupon? That is an insane discount.
> 
> Unfortunately, it was only for orders up to a value of $10 so couldn't really buy anything watch related.
> 
> Still, I placed an order for 22 fine-point gel pens (something my girlfriend uses), went to checkout, and the coupon worked. Total price, 19 cents (including shipping). Order confirmed, and I even got a shipping notification.


No, but I wish I had!!


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> Not AliExpress, but a steal right now at* Under $34 USD *on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A bigger steal if you are targeted for: Get 40% off your Amazon purchase when you use at least 1 Discover Cashback Bonus point at checkout. Max $20 off


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Not AliExpress, but a steal right now at* Under $34 USD *on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Indeed a bargain. I've had one for a few years now that I got for just a bit more but decidedly worth it. A great everyday beater! When I bought mine, they only offered the scalloped bezel which I think looks nicer on this particular watch. But buy the OB, it is currently $20 less!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani just went off...lol
3 releases based on the PD1692 case. 39.7mm diameter, 12.2 thick, 49.1 lug to lug, 20mm lugs. NH35, AR crystals.

New air King
New Explorer
New Milgauss


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Spovan Gemini 2 multifunctional (Baro/Alti/Thermo/Compass ) watch review*


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Merkur W10 homage review.
this case is just perfect.


----------



## Fornoville (7 mo ago)

At min 4:20 awesome prop, you cannot plan this things up


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

Waiting for someone to ‘homage’ that new/old Omega CK859


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


>


Looks good. You able to share link to seller?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Looks good. You able to share link to seller?


It’s by Phylida. They are usually produced in small batches and drip fed a few watches at a time by the seller. They also make a Tin Tin version with red checkers. 

AU $208.95 40％ Off | PHYLIDA 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic 
Solid Stainless Steel









171.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic Solid Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> It’s by Phylida. They are usually produced in small batches and drip fed a few watches at a time by the seller. They also make a Tin Tin version with red checkers.
> 
> AU $208.95 40％ Off | PHYLIDA 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic
> Solid Stainless Steel
> ...


Cheers mate.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Techme said:


> It’s by Phylida. They are usually produced in small batches and drip fed a few watches at a time by the seller. They also make a Tin Tin version with red checkers.
> 
> AU $208.95 40％ Off | PHYLIDA 40mm Men's Watch ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Black Dial Wristwatch Speed Classic
> Solid Stainless Steel
> ...


Well, now that’s the best price I’ve seen in a while!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> It’s by Phylida. ....
> :
> AU $208.95 40％ Off





StephenR said:


> Well, now that’s the best price I’ve seen in a while!


Too bad. Sold out.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> Too bad. Sold out.
> View attachment 16687061


Set an alert if you can. I think they are restocked every week.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Techme said:


> Set an alert if you can. I think they are restocked every week.


Yeah? I must keep missing the restock day, they’ve been sold out every time I check (since I missed the boat last 11:11)


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Set an alert if you can. I think they are restocked every week.


Thanks @Techme - I have done that. Hopefully will snag myself a nice one. Wait.... that is going to add to my tally of Ali Express purchases. 😬


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

This cracked me up, read the descriptive text as the video rolls along, at least it’s honest 

AU $87.04 48％ Off | Mens Mechanical Watches Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Date Week Moon Phase Watch Men Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch Clock








59.99US $ 48% OFF|Mens Mechanical Watches Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Date Week Moon Phase Watch Men Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Yeah? I must keep missing the restock day, they’ve been sold out every time I check (since I missed the boat last 11:11)


Don't worry. You'll be in time for the next 11.11 sale.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StephenR said:


> This cracked me up, read the descriptive text as the video rolls along, at least it’s honest
> 
> AU $87.04 48％ Off | Mens Mechanical Watches Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Date Week Moon Phase Watch Men Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch Clock
> 
> ...


Thanks for the laughs, and that's a good Segway into the weekend. Have a good one guys!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

StephenR said:


> This cracked me up, read the descriptive text as the video rolls along, at least it’s honest
> 
> AU $87.04 48％ Off | Mens Mechanical Watches Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Date Week Moon Phase Watch Men Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch Clock
> 
> ...


That video is by Gedmis, who often posts reviews of low-tier affordables in this thread, not the seller.


----------



## The 1 Chaat (Jul 1, 2021)

Like Dad always said, "You only get what you pay for"
However, if you know the risks, and are prepared to just have a bit of fun...

I say go for it!!

I bought a few and did a review of them on YT
This was a bit of a favourite!






Apologies for the self-promotion


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

I've never been a fan of green dials but with that strap it looks awesome. Seiko NH35, after first few days I've got 2-3s a day, great.

I'm just under the impression that the dial is slightly turned left. When I measured it, it seems fine but it might be that the printed Guanqin is turned and that's why I've got such impression.

It's a shame they printed it as it looks cheap on this otherwise awesome watch. Especially thar Guanqin offers glued badge on a watch that is half the price of that.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Waiting for someone to ‘homage’ that new/old Omega CK859


Man, I really want to say Parnis has one....but good luck finding it in their sea of watches. I looked quick and came up empty.


----------



## EL72 (7 mo ago)

Here are my two AE purchases. Love the Fliegers given they have sterile dials (not a fan of the random Chinese brand names...). The type B dial is the Escapement Time with NH38 - amazing specs and finishing for $110USD; and the type A is Corgeut with Seagull mvmt for $60USD - once again awesome value for automatic watch with sapphire glass... 

I think my next one will be the green Baltany in bronze case: https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003914511981.html 

but if anyone knows of any cool fliegers in 42mm+ with sterile dials, would love to see them... Thanks!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks @Techme - I have done that. Hopefully will snag myself a nice one. Wait.... that is going to add to my tally of Ali Express purchases.


Call me old and blind, but I can’t find where to set an alert! Can someone please steer me in the right direction?


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

StephenR said:


> Call me old and blind, but I can’t find where to set an alert! Can someone please steer me in the right direction?


Click the heart icon.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Click the heart icon.


I hadn’t realised adding it to a watch list set up an alert too, thanks.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
This looks cool, they did not forget to lume the bezel. Green on it too, some may not like it but i guess you get used to it 🕺
Logo is a choice and can be no deal breker for some maybe. Not too bothered by it (i'd rather have this than the PaganiD one)
THe magnifier on the dial will help a lot of people to read the date !  🧙‍♂️
The straps adds to it ! Thanks for the photos 
I guess you could not wait, or maybe you had some coupons ? This could be a good one for next sales 
(Is the bezel moving ? Where is the strap from?)



Rumcajs9 said:


> I've never been a fan of green dials but with that strap it looks awesome. Seiko NH35, after first few days I've got 2-3s a day, great.
> 
> I'm just under the impression that the dial is slightly turned left. When I measured it, it seems fine but it might be that the printed Guanqin is turned and that's why I've got such impression.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> This looks cool, they did not forget to lume the bezel. Green on it too, some may not like it but i guess you get used to it 🕺
> Logo is a choice and can be no deal breker for some maybe. Not too bothered by it (i'd rather have this than the PaganiD one)
> THe magnifier on the dial will help a lot of people to read the date !  🧙‍♂️
> ...


Yes, the bezel is moving and it's s nice quality one. I bought the watch during March sale, the standard price is a bit high IMO.

Regarding the strap, I bought it here - 0.01US $ 99% OFF|Calfskin Leather Watchband Bracelet 20mm Breathable High Quality Real Leather Watch Strap 22mm 24mm For Galaxy Watch Active 2|Watchbands| - AliExpress . 
But I'm not fully happy with it. I mean the black one is perfect, 22mm was exactly 22mm and it didn't stink.
But the brown one... ehhh, it still stinks! I kept it outside on fresh air for 2 weeks and it helped only I bit. I don't know what chemicals they used to get this colour but that must be some really strong stuff. On top of that 22mm was actually 21mm. Since this Guanqin is 20mm, I just squeezed it in.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

StephenR said:


> I hadn’t realised adding it to a watch list set up an alert too, thanks.


Yeah, once in the watch list there is an alert option there; it's not on by default though.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> This cracked me up, read the descriptive text as the video rolls along, at least it’s honest
> 
> AU $87.04 48％ Off | Mens Mechanical Watches Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Date Week Moon Phase Watch Men Leather Waterproof Automatic Watch Clock
> 
> ...


Their video really looks like it was taken from @Gedmis YouTube channel 🤔


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Yicker In Indiana said:


> Waiting for someone to ‘homage’ that new/old Omega CK859


Not a CK859 clone but the closest I could find:








63.21US $ 51% OFF|GEERVO No logo 44mm White dial blue hand Arabic number Manual mechanical men's watch ST3621 movement|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Yicker In Indiana (10 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Not a CK859 clone but the closest I could find:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do like that…


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks @Techme - I have done that. Hopefully will snag myself a nice one. Wait.... that is going to add to my tally of Ali Express purchases. 😬


Bundy mate,

I've got the TinTin version from Phylida. I checked the store daily for around two months until I found they had one in stock!


----------



## cirdec (Sep 3, 2013)

Looking for recommendations on the following:

Seiko SRPD (a.k.a 5kx), ideally a rivet bracelet, something with female end links
Sinn 556 series

Has anyone had any luck in getting a decent piece of the a/m from AX?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Chameri*, the bargain priced Escapement Time?









59.99US $ 50% OFF|Chameri Quartz Watch Vh31 Movement Heat Treatment Hand Minimalist Design Men's Watches 40mm Replica Watch For Men - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Bundy mate,
> 
> I've got the TinTin version from Phylida. I checked the store daily for around two months until I found they had one in stock!


Thanks mate! Like all watch buying, it takes patience.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Chameri*, the bargain priced Escapement Time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It actually says, “Escapement Time Quartz” in the description. So rip-off off a rip-off.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> It actually says, “Escapement Time Quartz” in the description. So rip-off off a rip-off.


In China especially, "Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery that mediocrity can pay to greatness.” _~Oscar Wilde_


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Yeah, once in the watch list there is an alert option there; it's not on by default though.


Aaahhhhh… thanks


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> *Chameri*, the bargain priced Escapement Time?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting…


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Interesting…


The Escapement Time is a well renowned watch at this stage and importantly, it is cheap. It will be interesting to see what this new watch brings to the table. 

I can see some people that don’t like the ‘Escapement Time’ name and font going for the Chameri.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Techme said:


> It actually says, “Escapement Time Quartz” in the description. So rip-off off a rip-off.


what i can see is 'Escape Time Quartz Watch ...'


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

frogles said:


> what i can see is 'Escape Time Quartz Watch ...'


My error. Clearly they are trying to cash in on ET’s successful watch though. Competition only brings sharper pricing and refinement, which is always positive.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Techme said:


> My error. Clearly they are trying to cash in on ET’s successful watch though. Competition only brings sharper pricing and refinement, which is always positive.


yes. and personally i like both, the name and its font on the dial more. hope 36mm is on the way


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> *Chameri*, the bargain priced Escapement Time?





Techme said:


> It actually says, “Escapement Time Quartz”


Ripoff or no (I duncaya), I was just wearing mine the other day, and boy, what a dang fine humdingerry booger of a nice watch for under $80.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Ripoff or no (I duncaya), I was just wearing mine the other day, and boy, what a dang fine humdingerry booger of a nice watch for under $80.
> 
> View attachment 16691685
> View attachment 16691686


It's a really nice looking watch. I've almost pulled the trigger a few times, but there was always something else. ...or I was shooting blanks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> It's a really nice looking watch. I've almost pulled the trigger a few times, but there was always something else. ...or I was shooting blanks.


I'VE HEARD THAT THEY CHANGED THE DIAL TO MATT BLACK. (damn caps!)

I think it looks better with gloss black, but I suppose matt gives it a more military look.
One passes this one up at his own regret.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I'VE HEARD THAT THEY CHANGED THE DIAL TO MATT BLACK. (damn caps!)
> 
> I think it looks better with gloss black, but I suppose matt gives it a more military look.
> One passes this one up at his own regret.


And now the lume is blue. And absent from the subdials. Not sure if the hands are any fatter though. Still a great watch.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

JojX said:


> And now the lume is blue. And absent from the subdials. Not sure if the hands are any fatter though. Still a great watch.


Hmmm, I guess they had to cut costs. 
I feel a bit guilty to admit, but it was TOO CHEAP for what I got.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Agreed. Fantastic bargain. BTW mine says hello (v1)


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This:








and this: 








are probably the best bang-for-the-buck chronos on Ali. I don’t own the Pagani Bay (also less than 100 USD) which I believe would be my third choice. And Pagani Newman (but that one is 100+).


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

JojX said:


> This:
> View attachment 16692102
> 
> and this:
> ...


Pagani Design New Classic Men's Quartz Watch Ceramic Bezel Stainless Steel Waterproof Clock Luxury Sapphire Glass Chronograph - Buy Seiko Chronograph 100m,Japan Movement Quartz Watch,Pagani Design Watch For Men Product on Alibaba.com 
$48 without shipping, about $10 shipping.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks. Have you bought from that Store on Alibaba? My experience is that most of the watches on offer are virtual, ie impossible to buy. Still at approx 60 USD it might be worth trying


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

JojX said:


> Thanks. Have you bought from that Store on Alibaba? My experience is that most of the watches on offer are virtual, ie impossible to buy. Still at approx 60 USD it might be worth trying


I bought a Steeldive watch on Alibaba at a very good price. Now my payment is not going through, after paying with a card, the inscription "Payment pending" appears and then complete silence. Perhaps this is due to the fact that I'm from Russia...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Hmmm, I guess they had to cut costs.
> I feel a bit guilty to admit, but it was TOO CHEAP for what I got.





pablo37 said:


> I bought a Steeldive watch on Alibaba at a very good price. Now my payment is not going through, after paying with a card, the inscription "Payment pending" appears and then complete silence. Perhaps this is due to the fact that I'm from Russia...


Thanks for the info. I’m afraid the Polish customs will add 24% tax + handling fee (approx 2 euros). That would still be an ok price (approx 85 USD compared to 114 on Ali).


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I’ve just started a new thread (first time ever) devoted to vk63 / vk64 watches. I thought it might be a good idea to have them all in one place. If it doesn’t catch on, it doesn’t catch on… Here’s the link:








Show your VK63 VK64 chrono


Seiko / TMI / Epson appears to be a popular choice in affordable watches. With literally thousands of them available in the microbrand domain, but also on AliExpress I thought it might be a good idea to create a thread devoted just to mecaquartz chronograph watches. So, post your favourite...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

JojX said:


> This:
> View attachment 16692102
> 
> and this:
> ...


Is the Corgeut a fixed bezel?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

StephenR said:


> Is the Corgeut a fixed bezel?


Yep. This one is V1 with an skx namoki insert. The v2 is more like a speedy with a thinner bezel insert.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Ripoff or no (I duncaya), I was just wearing mine the other day, and boy, what a dang fine humdingerry booger of a nice watch for under $80.
> 
> View attachment 16691685
> View attachment 16691686


Have you a link please ?


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

jhdscript said:


> Have you a link please ?








Часы-хронограф водонепроницаемые кварцевые, 40 мм, 50 м | Наручные часы | АлиЭкспресс


Часы-хронограф водонепроницаемые кварцевые, 40 мм, 50 м, Наслаждайся ✓Бесплатная доставка по всему миру! ✓Предложение ограничено по времени! ✓Удобный возврат!




aliexpress.ru


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

thank you.

Do you know if a version with st19 is available ?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I remember a while ago someone posted the Corgeut Speedy crystal size. The watch was shipped with a scratched crystal and the seller resent the replacement or something. Does anyone know / remember the size? Would be much obliged.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I’d be interested to know peoples thoughts on the Speedys: Corgeut V2 vs Phylida? Visually they’re quite close now, is the movement the main differentiator?


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

JojX said:


> I remember a while ago someone posted the Corgeut Speedy crystal size. The watch was shipped with a scratched crystal and the seller resent the replacement or something. Does anyone know / remember the size? Would be much obliged.


Yeah, that was me. Here you go.


Jugsy said:


> Finally got around to replacing my crystal with the replacement they sent. If I had have known how easy it would be I would've done it sooner. Happy with how it turned out. I measured the crystal to be 33.5mm diameter and 4mm thick.
> 
> View attachment 16003449
> 
> ...


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

StephenR said:


> I’d be interested to know peoples thoughts on the Speedys: Corgeut V2 vs Phylida? Visually they’re quite close now, is the movement the main differentiator?


I have both, the Phylida is nicer but the Corgeut is still great value. Not looking at them both right now but I can have a look this arvo and see if I can explain why the Phylida looks nicer.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

StephenR said:


> I’d be interested to know peoples thoughts on the Speedys: Corgeut V2 vs Phylida? Visually they’re quite close now, is the movement the main differentiator?


Don't have the corgeut but I have the phylida and pagani, I think the pagani is overall better. Much closer in overall case shape and the bracelet is leagues better. The movement sure is awfully nice to look at on the phylida though.


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

john_marston said:


> what do you guys think of this 28mm Sanda Tank copy?


Well look what just arrived in the post. Couldn't resist the purchase after all the talk about it last week. Shipping was amazingly quick and very impressed for the money. Love the look and the fit. Recommended


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I’d be interested to know peoples thoughts on the Speedys: Corgeut V2 vs Phylida? Visually they’re quite close now, is the movement the main differentiator?


Movement, thickness, and crystal + price of course! They're very different watches:

Corgeut is a mecaquartz (Seiko VK63 movement) and much thinner with hardlex/mineral crystal, while the Phylida hosts a mechanical (handwound, not auto) thicker Seagull movement with see-through case back and sapphire crystal on the front (mineral on the back).

[edit] I forgot waterproofness : the Corgeut has seals, a screw-down crown, and solid cade back. The Phylida has none of these. So I would trust the Corgeut more to take a shower or even go swimming with it without a problem...

Both are very faithful to the Omega Speedy dimensions, have no date, but the price has a factor 3x at least because of the very different movements.

In terms of value for money, the Corgeut is unbeatable, it's the perfect grab and go homage in my opinion. And Corgeut made several attempts before finding the good specs so they're worth of my money 😉









Corgeut Speedy Pro Gen 1 to Gen 3 review


Hi WUS! As I received the third generation of Corgeut Speedmaster Pro aka 'Moonwatch' homage, I thought it would be time to update my face-to-face. First I will point to the previous reviews: Gen 1 review: Review of the new Corgeut Speedmaster Pro sterile Gen 1 vs. Gen 2 review: Battle of the...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> Movement, thickness, and crystal + price of course! They're very different watches:
> 
> Corgeut is a mecaquartz (Seiko VK63 movement) and much thinner with hardlex/mineral crystal, while the Phylida hosts a mechanical (handwound, not auto) thicker Seagull movement with see-through case back and sapphire crystal on the front (mineral on the back).
> 
> ...


Great comparison of the three Corgeuts, I’d love to see a similar lineup of the Corgeut, Phylida & PD!

I love all the pluses of the Corgeut as you’ve laid them out in that comparison (I actually wasn’t aware of the V1, that caseback is HUGE!), the only thing attracting me to the Phylida otherwise is the movement, it’s a beauty… but, I don’t have a grab’n’go quartz other than a ProTrek, so…

The PD is out for me, something about their name & logo I just don’t like, maybe it’s from watching too many of Jody’s videos when I first discovered Aliexpress!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jugsy said:


> Yeah, that was me. Here you go.


Thanks a million mate!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Dean Learner said:


> Well look what just arrived in the post. Couldn't resist the purchase after all the talk about it last week. Shipping was amazingly quick and very impressed for the money. Love the look and the fit. Recommended


Can you post the link you used please.

Also, how is the quality? It looks great and I am really tempted by this one. 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

Omegafanboy said:


> Can you post the link you used please.
> 
> Also, how is the quality? It looks great and I am really tempted by this one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk











18.09US $ 31% OFF|Sanda Rectangular Wrist Watches For Women Silver Case Ladies Watches Luxury Brand Leather Band Quartz Clock Zegarek Damski 1108 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





For the price I'm very impressed by the quality. Finish is great and there are no flaws jumping out at me. Supplied strap is very comfortable though thin and clasp is a little iffy so not sure of the longevity there. 

Have changed the strap already anyway as this was always the plan as the black is a bit too formal for my liking. On an old chocolate brown one now and have a tan one from Ali on the way. 

The video in the ad gives a good indication of the finish and the YouTube review posted earlier is helpful too.

In short for $30AUD it's a bargain!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Dean Learner said:


> Well look what just arrived in the post. Couldn't resist the purchase after all the talk about it last week. Shipping was amazingly quick and very impressed for the money. Love the look and the fit. Recommended


Awesome! I’m gonna get one too. Was gonna do the next sale (good to save money, and works against impulse buys) 

How’s the alloy case though? That’s my only reservation


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Awesome! I’m gonna get one too. Was gonna do the next sale (good to save money, and works against impulse buys)
> 
> How’s the alloy case though? That’s my only reservation


Case seems fine. The watch is no heavyweight but seems to have enough substance to it to make me confident it'll last long enough.


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Chocolate dial


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

gorgeous dial !!


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

jhdscript said:


> gorgeous dial !!


Thank you. Lotta watch for 60 something bones.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Look at the accuracy after 4 days. Seiko NH35 for the win.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Dean Learner said:


> Case seems fine. The watch is no heavyweight but seems to have enough substance to it to make me confident it'll last long enough.


Nice. It has a solid Japanese quartz, so for an occasional wear piece I’m sure the alloy and mineral will be fine given the price.

And honestly, I think a mineral crystal will get ruined before an alloy case will, it’s not like you’re gonna seek out a replacement crystal even if this was double the price and steel. There’s an argument to be made that if you go cheap, go cheap; and if you want durable go the whole way with sapphire etc. But I digress

Any pics with the other chocolate strap?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Look at the accuracy after 4 days. Seiko NH35 for the win.
> View attachment 16696883


That’s amazing, it’s only running 10 days behind!


----------



## Dean Learner (Dec 26, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Any pics with the other chocolate strap?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Awesome! I’m gonna get one too. Was gonna do the next sale (good to save money, and works against impulse buys)
> 
> How’s the alloy case though? That’s my only reservation


If you go for the Guanqin, you get a stainless case, and a sapphire crystal. I believe the $36 ones are Guanqin branded homages, but the ones just under $50 are possibly Cartier replicas. I own a Gunaqin, and I would recommend it. Ironically. The Guanqin homages have beautiful, Guilloche dials, whereas the replicas have flat white dials.









35.9US $ 90% OFF|Tank Series Rectangular Watches For Men Guanqin Mens Watch Barrel Type Quartz Fashion Luxury Sports Waterproof Chronograph - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> If you go for the Guanqin, you get a stainless case, and a sapphire crystal. I believe the $36 ones are Guanqin branded homages, but the ones just under $50 are possibly Cartier replicas. I own a Gunaqin, and I would recommend it. Ironically. The Guanqin homages have beautiful, Guilloche dials, whereas the replicas have flat white dials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know on paper the Guanqin is the better watch, but to my eye the case sides seem a bit too thick.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> I know on paper the Guanqin is the better watch, but to my eye the case sides seem a bit too thick.


It's not super thin, but it wears well.

















For a thinner watch, I have my Cadisen.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> It's not super thin, but it wears well.
> View attachment 16697633
> 
> View attachment 16697624
> ...


It does look like it wears well and is a good thick(thin)ness, I was actually meaning more from the top view:









Again, just my personal preference for the thinner edges, or it could just be a trick of the light


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> If you go for the Guanqin, you get a stainless case, and a sapphire crystal. I believe the $36 ones are Guanqin branded homages, but the ones just under $50 are possibly Cartier replicas. I own a Gunaqin, and I would recommend it. Ironically. The Guanqin homages have beautiful, Guilloche dials, whereas the replicas have flat white dials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice but the Gilloche dial w/small seconds is a Cartier MC clone, not a Cartier Tank Solo clone like the Sanda. That explains the difference----different watches altogether. The Cartier Tank Solo XL is the largest of the Tank Solo series and utilizes an automatic movement----an in-house derivation of the ETA 2824. The others are quartz. The Tank Solo XL is no longer offered but its replacement, the Tank Must XL, generally looks quite similar. Be careful, my Pablo Raez Tank led to my getting a Tank Solo XL. I must say the pix of the Sanda Tank looks quite appealing for the $ but be warned, it can be dangerous!.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello,

Both looks cool  These are nice models 


[btw i have an old Yonger & Bresson similar one on my desk, fond acier, XII, III, VI, IX 'only', so a bit different dial, with a nice guilloche & cream color ; no battery in it i'm afraid  and a bit used, isa k 83 quartz movement, black 'aligator' style strap, this needs attention...
Look in your drawers, you could find marvels  ]


About the above ones from Snda and G'in : are people around noticing them or not even bothering ? (is this a goal ? )


Is the blue on the hands ok in a real life use case ? (for the G'in it looks reeeally strange on the site imo)
Is the small second hand really moving ?

Would you rather have the brown bracelet ? (my usual choice).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

;=)

btw have you seen this one , new from berny : how does it compare to AE models ?








45.82US $ 68% de réduction|Berny Miyota – Montre-bracelet Étanche En Acier Inoxydable Pour Hommes, Marque De Luxe, Nouvelle Collection - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com





Look at the red beautiful dial, some othe colors too :=)
Is the miyota movement in it ok ?

What is it supposed to imitate ? How does it compare ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Have you got this one by any chance ? Any surprise ? (good or bad)
What price would you expect ? it says 104€ right now.








91.54US $ 77% de réduction|Nh35, Sd1953, Homme Montre De Plongée Automatique Étanche Horloge Avec Lunette En Céramique Noire De 41 Mm, 30atm - Montres Mécaniques - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I received this one, it is a very simple one, + : it works - : do not expect too much , if yo u want to try the transparency effect it can be a good choice, look is fun, i'm not promising it'll live for a long time though. When i set up time its quicker than expected because i don't have to unscrew entirely the crown for the hands to turn , is this a good sign ? ?  ;=)









30.58US $ 50% de réduction|Forsining – montre bracelet automatique pour hommes, Design de luxe, boîtier Transparent avec bracelet en cuir marron, marque supérieure de luxe, 2022 | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

manchette said:


> Have you got this one by any chance ? Any surprise ? (good or bad)
> What price would you expect ? it says 104€ right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, I have the Addiesdive (quartz version) of that watch, it's very nice for £30-£40.
It scratched my itch for a submariner homage, as they say.
I'd recommend it as a good budget option.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

manchette said:


> ;=)
> 
> btw have you seen this one , new from berny : how does it compare to AE models ?
> 
> ...


I got the blue one on order. Should arrive next week. Will give a run down when it comes. I don't know if it's a full on homage to anything but it does give me Omega Aqua Terra vibes due to the shape of the indices.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

manchette said:


> Have you got this one by any chance ? Any surprise ? (good or bad)
> What price would you expect ? it says 104€ right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Like @Caledonia said above, I also got the quartz version. Liked it so much, I got three colorways, plus another one as a gift. I agree with his assessment.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

So I thought the big Summer Sale was supposed to start today? I'm seeing the same prices.....  

Anyone know what's up?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

manchette said:


> Have you got this one by any chance ? Any surprise ? (good or bad)
> What price would you expect ? it says 104€ right now.
> 
> 
> ...


as some have said, the addies quartz is pretty close. 
but I've had the SD1953 on the channel a while back and was really impressed with the watch head. not so much the bracelet. it was pretty sloppy and has a pretty nasty pressed clasp. but the watch head is excellent. very solid lume, nice handset, nice dial finishing, AR crytsal, cyclops was aligned properly, excellent bezel action. really impressive.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Watchout63 said:


> So I thought the big Summer Sale was supposed to start today? I'm seeing the same prices.....
> 
> Anyone know what's up?


June 22nd I thought.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My review of the Cronos DateJust Homage. 
Spoiler, it's excellent. so much so that I'm looking to get one now (this one is on loan from a reddit memeber)


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> June 22nd I thought.


OK, thanks. We wait until next week then and see what's what


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

manchette said:


> I received this one, it is a very simple one, + : it works - : do not expect too much , if yo u want to try the transparency effect it can be a good choice, look is fun, i'm not promising it'll live for a long time though. When i set up time its quicker than expected because i don't have to unscrew entirely the crown for the hands to turn , is this a good sign ? ?  ;=)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine is the same....got in the early days of Gearbest deals...the watch has survived 4 years. In a drawer 😜


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

mougino said:


> Their video really looks like it was taken from @Gedmis YouTube channel 🤔


yes it is


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1851 (casio GN-5600B homage/copy)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> Have you got this one by any chance ? Any surprise ? (good or bad)
> What price would you expect ? it says 104€ right now.
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I've got this Steeldive Sub NH35, mine is with the "Marine" dial. I changed the bracelet for a Carlywet glidelock and it wears super comfortable. The bezel and crown action are great, sapphire crystal with antireflective coating, and the lume is one of the best I have (superlume is Steeldive signature 🙂)
I paid 93€ for the watch in August last year so 104€ is not unreasonable, you might get a 10€ price drop at next summer sale (22-JUN)...

[edit] link to the bracelet: 27.77US $ 45% OFF|Carlywet 20mm Solid Curved End Screw Links Glide Lock Clasp Steel Watch Band Bracelet For Gmt Submariner Oyster Style - Watchbands - AliExpress


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Watchout63 said:


> OK, thanks. We wait until next week then and see what's what


You can tell the sales aren't far away - the prices on everything have been steadily creeping up over the past few days


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> You can tell the sales aren't far away - the prices on everything have been steadily creeping up over the past few days


True dat 😜
Had a Berny auto with sapphire in the cart...38$ last week, 49$ today. Sales my arse....


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Watchout63 said:


> OK, thanks. We wait until next week then and see what's what


For some reason I had thought it started on the 15th too, had to look it up when I didn’t see the countdown the other day!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

manchette said:


> Have you got this one by any chance ? Any surprise ? (good or bad)
> What price would you expect ? it says 104€ right now.
> 
> 
> ...


In one word: stunner. I’ve got this and the phylida sub and I do prefer the Steeldive. The only downside is the clasp. The lume is killer. Bezel action is spot on. Everything aligns No issues. The cyclops really magnifies the date. Strong recommendation in the ~200 USD region. At the price quoted in the listing it’s a steal. And Steeldive Store is top. We all remember selling the watch (and the turtle as well) at a highly reduced price and actually SHIPPING it to the buyer. If I ever want a Steeldive watch in the future that’s the shop I will buy from.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Indeed


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Anyone have the Matic no-date Sub? been wanting to see IRL pics of it for a while now. it's been calling my name for some reason, even though I've kinda "been there-done that" with the Supercase subs....but this one seems....slimmer? and one review says it wears smaller than the Cronos.

anyway. it looks really good for $130 and I may pick it up for the channel, if nothing else.








132.0US $ 20% OFF|MATIC WATCH DIVER 300 40mm SII NH38A Mechanical Wristwatches [Black Dial]| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




 www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Marcelo71 said:


> I got the blue one on order. Should arrive next week. Will give a run down when it comes. I don't know if it's a full on homage to anything but it does give me Omega Aqua Terra vibes due to the shape of the indices.


Talk about a parts bin, "original design"! The dials are obviously made for the 2022 Aqua Terra homages and replicas. The hands look like they're from a Longines Conquest? Not a bad mixture of parts.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Just a reminder - In addition to the upcoming AliExpress sale, the Amazon Prime Sale is July 12 & 13.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

It's a shame this watch is so expensive on the San Martin store. I picked this one up second hand for $250 AUD on eBay a while ago. At first I was a bit annoyed because the previous owner had opened it up and left dust on the dial. It was also running about 30 seconds slow per day from him so I thought he must've stuffed the movement when he had it opened up. But I've since removed all the dust from the dial and regulated it on a timegrapher, it's now running at about +1 second per day.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Just a reminder - In addition to the upcoming AliExpress sale, the Amazon Prime Sale is July 12 & 13.


I saw an ad for that pop up, I had a trial prime membership earlier this year, didn’t really make use of it though (nothing I needed to buy at the time). 

Do you know what their sale has been like in the past? Do they announce sale prices ahead of time like Ali does? There are a couple things on my shopping list at the moment, if they announce decent discounts on enough things I might sign up for a month


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Another "military watch" with T25 tritium. Declared water resistance of 200 m, sapphire with anti-reflective coating, Ronda movement. I bought the watch mainly because of the black bracelet (before that I did not have a watch with a black bracelet). The bracelet turned out to be of poor quality, the coating fell off in flakes, and even with marriage, the clasp could not be opened due to the fact that the coating was applied in a thick layer on the closed bracelet. Changed to a rubber belt.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

pablo37 said:


> Another "military watch" with T25 tritium. Declared water resistance of 200 m, sapphire with anti-reflective coating, Ronda movement. I bought the watch mainly because of the black bracelet (before that I did not have a watch with a black bracelet). The bracelet turned out to be of poor quality, the coating fell off in flakes, and even with marriage, the clasp could not be opened due to the fact that the coating was applied in a thick layer on the closed bracelet. Changed to a rubber belt.
> View attachment 16702807
> View attachment 16702808


But how is the watch?


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

cuica said:


> But how is the watch?


For me, T25 is no longer relevant. I have a couple of models on the T100, I wear those much more often and more willingly. And this model was not in demand, the price was $120, while the other Carnival model was sold for $50. And this model was removed from sale.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Love this watch, the bezel is a touch off but it doesn't bother me like it would on most other watches. The movement in it is bang on as well which is nice. Just one of those watches that calls out to me when I haven't worn it in a while.


----------



## noroadshere (11 mo ago)

Where is the groupthink on the quality and consistency-to-price comparison in Aliexpress contemporary Submariner styles (the easiest comparison would be the 16610)? 

I have been looking to try something along the lines of the Steeldive SD1953 (CDN$120 at present, which feels like a screaming deal), Sugess SU126610LV (CDN$240), San Martin SN017-G V3 (CDN$270), or Cronos 6015 (CDN$260), with no requirement of a high-beat movement. Generally not one to wear bracelets, I would like to give one of these a try on steel, if possible, rather than defaulting to swapping it out for rubber or leather. The Glidelock clasp copy from Sugess seems to be quite a feat in this respect. 

Thanks for any guidance or specific comparisons between these models.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

noroadshere said:


> Where is the groupthink on the quality and consistency-to-price comparison in Aliexpress contemporary Submariner styles (the easiest comparison would be the 16610)?
> 
> I have been looking to try something along the lines of the Steeldive SD1953 (CDN$120 at present, which feels like a screaming deal), Sugess SU126610LV (CDN$240), San Martin SN017-G V3 (CDN$270), or Cronos 6015 (CDN$260), with no requirement of a high-beat movement. Generally not one to wear bracelets, I would like to give one of these a try on steel, if possible, rather than defaulting to swapping it out for rubber or leather. The Glidelock clasp copy from Sugess seems to be quite a feat in this respect.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance or specific comparisons between these models.


if you want it on the bracelet, I'd skip the Steeldive.
I've heard really good things about the Sugess...someone recently compared it to their Cronos GMT and the Sugess came out on top in their opinion.
the SN017 is my favorite that i've had on the channel (San martin, cronos, steeldive, addiesdive, and Pagani PD1661). slightly smaller feeling than the cronos (which is my second fav) and more solid bezel action. bracelets are both good, but again, the SM's just feels more solid. though the glide-lock is a big advantage over san martins 2 pusher (which I still love).

the san martin is a bit sharp, but it's never really bothered me and the crisp lines look AWESOME compared to the more soft looking and feeling cronos.
Lume, movement, crowns, crystals, dials...are close enough to be a draw for me.


----------



## noroadshere (11 mo ago)

turdbogls said:


> if you want it on the bracelet, I'd skip the Steeldive.
> I've heard really good things about the Sugess...someone recently compared it to their Cronos GMT and the Sugess came out on top in their opinion.
> the SN017 is my favorite that i've had on the channel (San martin, cronos, steeldive, addiesdive, and Pagani PD1661). slightly smaller feeling than the cronos (which is my second fav) and more solid bezel action. bracelets are both good, but again, the SM's just feels more solid. though the glide-lock is a big advantage over san martins 2 pusher (which I still love).
> 
> ...


I could not have asked for a better à la carte response. Thank you. 

Bearing in mind any potential discounts next week, this SM is one of the few interesting models that I've not yet tried, that presently carries a price I consider bearable given it's one-way ticket here from the big rock candy mountain. The Sugess, however, with that clasp... all other elements being a wash, I could forgive "Superlative Semen" written on the dial if I could get an Ali bracelet to fit anywhere nearly as well as far more costly alternatives.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

noroadshere said:


> I could not have asked for a better à la carte response. Thank you.
> 
> Bearing in mind any potential discounts next week, this SM is one of the few interesting models that I've not yet tried, that presently carries a price I consider bearable given it's one-way ticket here from the big rock candy mountain. The Sugess, however, with that clasp... all other elements being a wash, I could forgive "Superlative Semen" written on the dial if I could get an Ali bracelet to fit anywhere nearly as well as far more costly alternatives.


If you are a lover of lume, San Martin, Cronos, and Steeldive all beat Sugess!


----------



## noroadshere (11 mo ago)

johnmichael said:


> If you are a lover of lume, San Martin, Cronos, and Steeldive all beat Sugess!


On this model in particular, or as a general rule?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

THanks to all for the answers !! 

ah ah i thought nobody bought this 🤩 😎 🥳 🥳
lume seems great !

So vs addiesdive SteelD wins ? 



johnmichael said:


> Indeed
> 
> View attachment 16701007


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Talk about a parts bin, "original design"! The dials are obviously made for the 2022 Aqua Terra homages and replicas. The hands look like they're from a Longines Conquest? Not a bad mixture of parts.
> 
> View attachment 16702036


i'd rather take the omega actually ;=)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

noroadshere said:


> On this model in particular, or as a general rule?


in general


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/3256803990452262

Has anyone tried the Proxima Turtle? I'm a sucker for the turtle case and I love the Proxima MM300 I bought a few months back. Why does Proxima think they have to make all their watches 300M WR? I have a feeling this is going to be chunky which is a turnoff for the turtle case.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

noroadshere said:


> I could not have asked for a better à la carte response. Thank you.
> 
> Bearing in mind any potential discounts next week, this SM is one of the few interesting models that I've not yet tried, that presently carries a price I consider bearable given it's one-way ticket here from the big rock candy mountain. The Sugess, however, with that clasp... all other elements being a wash, I could forgive "Superlative Semen" written on the dial if I could get an Ali bracelet to fit anywhere nearly as well as far more costly alternatives.


if the sugess doesn't tickle your fancy, the Seestern branded one has less silly text on the dial and is the same exact watch (they are sister brands)


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani's airking has arrived. the modern Airking.
unboxed for your eyeball's pleasure.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

not sure if you've seen this one yet. vintage airking, 36mm, 44 lug to lug, 20mm lugs, 12mm thick with crystal. tophat sapphire with AR. 
price should be around $150 during the summer sale.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

noroadshere said:


> Where is the groupthink on the quality and consistency-to-price comparison in Aliexpress contemporary Submariner styles (the easiest comparison would be the 16610)?
> 
> I have been looking to try something along the lines of the Steeldive SD1953 (CDN$120 at present, which feels like a screaming deal), Sugess SU126610LV (CDN$240), San Martin SN017-G V3 (CDN$270), or Cronos 6015 (CDN$260), with no requirement of a high-beat movement. Generally not one to wear bracelets, I would like to give one of these a try on steel, if possible, rather than defaulting to swapping it out for rubber or leather. The Glidelock clasp copy from Sugess seems to be quite a feat in this respect.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance or specific comparisons between these models.


I have a blue steeldive, a black San Martin and a green Cronos. Of those 3, I'd say the Cronos is my favourite because the rehaut isn't as deep on it. I don't have the bracelet on the steeldive but I got it for $38 AUD or something ridiculous so for me it was by far the best value of the 3. The alignment of the bezel on the SD is better than both the San Martin and the Cronos but the bezel does double clicks and doesn't sound as nice to turn but since the alignment is perfect on it I'm not bothered. The San Martin has the worst alignment of the 3 for me but I dare say that's an exception to the rule. 

Noting that I don't have the bracelet on my steeldive, I'd say best overall (of the 3 I own):
1. Cronos
2. San Martin
3. Steeldive

Best value:
1. Steeldive
2. Cronos
3. San Martin


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

noroadshere said:


> Where is the groupthink on the quality and consistency-to-price comparison in Aliexpress contemporary Submariner styles (the easiest comparison would be the 16610)?
> 
> I have been looking to try something along the lines of the Steeldive SD1953 (CDN$120 at present, which feels like a screaming deal), Sugess SU126610LV (CDN$240), San Martin SN017-G V3 (CDN$270), or Cronos 6015 (CDN$260), with no requirement of a high-beat movement. Generally not one to wear bracelets, I would like to give one of these a try on steel, if possible, rather than defaulting to swapping it out for rubber or leather. The Glidelock clasp copy from Sugess seems to be quite a feat in this respect.
> 
> Thanks for any guidance or specific comparisons between these models.


Get the steeldive on sale and a Carlywet glidelock bracelet, best combo ever.
See this post and following:








Best of Ali-Xpress?


If you go for the Guanqin, you get a stainless case, and a sapphire crystal. I believe the $36 ones are Guanqin branded homages, but the ones just under $50 are possibly Cartier replicas. I own a Gunaqin, and I would recommend it. Ironically. The Guanqin homages have beautiful, Guilloche dials...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> So vs addiesdive SteelD wins ?


Yes. Addies can be a miss and go. SD is a notch above, hence a little more expensive.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

This AliEx store sells parts, including watch "heads", Basically, they sell a watch without the strap or bracelet.









82.69US $ 34% OFF|Men Automatic Watches Head Dive Watch 300m Waterproof Automatic Wristwatch C3 Luminous Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Can - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> If you are a lover of lume, San Martin, Cronos, and Steeldive all beat Sugess!


Lume is also the weak point of Tandorio and Pagani Design.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> if you want it on the bracelet, I'd skip the Steeldive.
> I've heard really good things about the Sugess...someone recently compared it to their Cronos GMT and the Sugess came out on top in their opinion.
> the SN017 is my favorite that i've had on the channel (San martin, cronos, steeldive, addiesdive, and Pagani PD1661). slightly smaller feeling than the cronos (which is my second fav) and more solid bezel action. bracelets are both good, but again, the SM's just feels more solid. though the glide-lock is a big advantage over san martins 2 pusher (which I still love).
> 
> ...


The Steeldive is *HALF* the price of the Sugess or San Martin, so it is reasonable that some corners were cut. Also, $120 is on the high side for the SD1953, and is probably raised now so they can cut it for the upcoming sale. San Martin usually doesn't discount much, if any, for these sales.

Only* $81.70 *on Alibaba





Steeldive Sd1953 Stainless Steel Two-tone Dial Nh35 Watch 300m Waterproof Sapphire Glass Men Dive Watches Reloj Hombre - Buy Two-tone Dial Dive Watch,300m Waterproof Men Dive Watches,Stainless Steel Nh35 Watch Product on Alibaba.com


Steeldive Sd1953 Stainless Steel Two-tone Dial Nh35 Watch 300m Waterproof Sapphire Glass Men Dive Watches Reloj Hombre - Buy Two-tone Dial Dive Watch,300m Waterproof Men Dive Watches,Stainless Steel Nh35 Watch Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com












103.48US $ 74% OFF|Steeldive Sd1953 New Arrival Stainless Steel Bi-color Dial Nh35 Automatic Watch 300m Waterproof Sapphire Glass Men Dive Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

duplicate


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

baczajka said:


> Picked up a Minutetime Samurai homage. Asked the seller to use a replica dial and MM hands. A nice service. Saves me the modding work.
> 
> Wears nicely on my 6.5 inch wrist. The angled lugs make the watch look and wear like a 40mm case watch.
> 
> ...


It's not a "homage" if it has the company's name on it.


----------



## noroadshere (11 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Get the steeldive on sale and a Carlywet glidelock bracelet, best combo ever.





Jugsy said:


> I have a blue steeldive, a black San Martin and a green Cronos. Of those 3, I'd say the Cronos is my favourite because the rehaut isn't as deep on it. I don't have the bracelet on the steeldive but I got it for $38 AUD or something ridiculous so for me it was by far the best value of the 3. The alignment of the bezel on the SD is better than both the San Martin and the Cronos but the bezel does double clicks and doesn't sound as nice to turn but since the alignment is perfect on it I'm not bothered. The San Martin has the worst alignment of the 3 for me but I dare say that's an exception to the rule.





HoustonReal said:


> Lume is also the weak point of Tandorio and Pagani Design.





HoustonReal said:


> The Steeldive is *HALF* the price of the Sugess or San Martin, so it is reasonable the some corners were cut. Also, $120 is on the high side for the SD1953, and is probably raised now so they can cut it for the upcoming sale. San Martin usually doesn't discount much, if any, for these sales.


I appreciate any and all perspectives on this choice. After a few great, and a few mediocre experiences with this process, I feel that I'm not alone in my willingness to pay for a modicum of quality/quality control and consistency, rather than scraping for that last possible dollar just to say, "I got it". Like the rest of my collection up and down the spectrum, this one will be a wearer and a keeper if it passes muster.

My only reservation is that there is not a ubiquitous equivalent across brands of the 5-digit no date sub as with these slightly larger, presumably 6-digit dated versions.

It should have popped up in my initial question on these pieces: Is Tisell still a relevant comparison (ND and D versions), at ~US$245, for a 9000 series Miyota?


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

(Sorry about the long links, but thought it’d show a picture. Feel free to delete)

Hey guys, at the Heimdallr Watch Store, an Escapement Time homage. Looks pretty close to me. So the lone guy at Escapement Time has some competition now?


https://m.pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005004357675549.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.4c7faU7SaU7Sel&browser_id=4c3a8ddf564b4b6b83a3e2cbb50cd7dd&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=jjy0g10jurgcackr181765a8996239c262e1dc6ade&gclid=&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21BRL%21%21321.41%21%21%21%21%21%402101e9d216555480540582870e07f4%2112000028889945056%21sea&algo_pvid=ee4ade65-3f46-42ca-be5f-6ac3a4b0d199


https://m.pt.aliexpress.com/item/1005004357675549.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.4c7faU7SaU7Sel&browser_id=4c3a8ddf564b4b6b83a3e2cbb50cd7dd&aff_trace_key=&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=jjy0g10jurgcackr181765a8996239c262e1dc6ade&gclid=&[email protected][email protected]!12000028889945056!sea&algo_pvid=ee4ade65-3f46-42ca-be5f-6ac3a4b0d199


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

Marcelo71 said:


> (Sorry about the long links, but thought it’d show a picture. Feel free to delete)
> 
> Hey guys, at the Heimdallr Watch Store, an Escapement Time homage. Looks pretty close to me. So the lone guy at Escapement Time has some competition now?
> 
> ...


Lol Chinese watches are even homaging other Chinese watches. That looks pretty close, but the Escapement Time's finishing on the case seems to be better. This one's polish doesn't look to be as mirrored as the ET.


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

I never thought I would be buying a Pagani, but when I saw this one, I couldn't resist (especially for the money). I haven't seen any other companies homaging the Longines Spirit. The quality is excellent, especially on the case. 316L stainless steel, NH35 movement and single domed sapphire. I also loved that Pagani got rid of the text below the logo. The bracelet is pretty good, but not quite up to the standard of the case, so I put it on a Nato. On the The version 1, the hands were way too short, which they revised with this one (version 2).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TypeSly said:


> It's not a "homage" if it has the company's name on it.


Correct, that's a Seiko replica and forbidden by forum rule #9. You can report the post, as I did.


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

Hi everyone, it's been a long time I haven't been looking for watches on AliX, but I feel like buying a new one these days. I need you, who have followed all the news 

--> Is there a 38mm (or less) Omega Aqua Terra homage, or are there still only 40mm versions ?
--> Is there a decent MoonSwatch homage ? All I can find is fakes fakes fakes. A nicely colored plastic watch with a velcro strap could be nice for the summer I guess, but not at 250€... 

Thanks in advance


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a long time I haven't been looking for watches on AliX, but I feel like buying a new one these days. I need you, who have followed all the news
> 
> --> Is there a 38mm (or less) Omega Aqua Terra homage, or are there still only 40mm versions ?
> --> Is there a decent MoonSwatch homage ? All I can find is fakes fakes fakes. A nicely colored plastic watch with a velcro strap could be nice for the summer I guess, but not at 250€...
> ...


The Phylida Aqua Terra is 40mm, the Corgeut 41mm. AFAIK these are the only Aqua Terra homages. An image search showed up another one, with a badly photoshopped sterile dial, from a low-rated shop most probably selling replicas...

Same for the MoonSwatches: plenty of cheap counterfeits but zero homage so far (still too early, I'd expect sterile clones end of this year maybe)...

That's one of the big reasons I stopped purchasing on ae ☹ since the Chinese gov took over Jack Ma after alibaba stock crash, you could clearly see a resurgence of illegal goods. Even recently when I reported counterfeits while browsing my ae feed, they did not do anything about it anymore...


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

mougino said:


> The Phylida Aqua Terra is 40mm, the Corgeut 41mm. AFAIK these are the only Aqua Terra homages. An image search showed up another one, with a badly photoshopped sterile dial, from a low-rated shop most probably selling replicas...
> 
> Same for the MoonSwatches: plenty of cheap counterfeits but zero homage so far (still too early, I'd expect sterile clones end of this year maybe)...
> 
> That's one of the big reasons I stopped purchasing on ae ☹ since the Chinese gov took over Jack Ma after alibaba stock crash, you could clearly see a resurgence of illegal goods. Even recently when I reported counterfeits while browsing my ae feed, they did not do anything about it anymore...


Thanks for your answer. Too bad for the Aqua Terra, but I start to be used to it. Most of watches are too big for my wrists. 

And about the MoonSwatch, well, I don't get why they can produce replicas after 1 month only, but you have to wait waaay longer for homages. Anyway, wait and see, then.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

All these Steeldive subs makes me think of the $30-40 crazy deals in the winter sale AKA the great betrayal of Best of AliExpress where I missed out on that deal 😂 

That one with the ‘Marine’ dial looks kinda nice too. 



TypeSly said:


> I never thought I would be buying the Pagani, but when I saw this one, I couldn't resist (especially for the money). I haven't seen any other companies homaging the Longines Spirit. The quality is excellent, especially on the case. 316L stainless steel, NH35 movement and single domed sapphire. I also loved that Pagani got rid of the text below the dial. The bracelet is pretty good, but not quite up to the standard of the case, so I put it on a Nato. On the The version 1, the hands were way too short, which they revised with this one (version 2).
> 
> View attachment 16704938


Nice! The plain logo is decent, not sure I’d buy one with ‘Pagani Design’ on the dial


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Just received the near-titanium Mysterious Code pilot. It seems that the stated titanium alloy is present in the buckle, crown and back cover, and the watch case itself is steel. I changed the short belt to Milan, which the seller put as compensation for the gray color (green was not available). I wanted to leave a review on Ali, but, after confirming receipt, the recall function did not appear. Mystic! The glass is not flat, slightly curved. The device showed that the sapphire, but somehow weakly, only 1 division. Possibly a mystical cover. In general, sandwich and vh31, domed glass, gradient. Not bad.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> The Phylida Aqua Terra is 40mm, the Corgeut 41mm. AFAIK these are the only Aqua Terra homages. An image search showed up another one, with a badly photoshopped sterile dial, from a low-rated shop most probably selling replicas...
> 
> Same for the MoonSwatches: plenty of cheap counterfeits but zero homage so far (still too early, I'd expect sterile clones end of this year maybe)...
> 
> That's one of the big reasons I stopped purchasing on ae ☹ since the Chinese gov took over Jack Ma after alibaba stock crash, you could clearly see a resurgence of illegal goods. Even recently when I reported counterfeits while browsing my ae feed, they did not do anything about it anymore...


There are a few more beyond those listed, and now there are 2022 versions coming out with the colorful, sunburst dials.









69.0US $ 50% OFF|40mm Sangdo Business watch Automatic Self Wind movement High quality Mechanical watches Auto Date Men's watch 043A|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Discontinued 39mm Guanqin - Only Two-Tone versions still for sale








61.0US $ 49% OFF|Mens Watches GUANQIN Clock Men Wristwatch Mens Automatic Self Wind Hardlex Luminous Waterproof Luxury Mechanical Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





*38mm *Tritium - White/Blue/Black - ST2130








265.68US $ 28% OFF|Epoch Men Automatic Watch Retro Mens Watches T25 Tritium Luminous 100m Waterproof Mechanical Wristwatch Sapphire Mirror Luxury - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





35mm Quartz Casio Edifice








Amazon.com: Casio Mens Analogue Quartz Watch with Stainless Steel Strap EFV-110D-2AVUEF : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Casio Mens Analogue Quartz Watch with Stainless Steel Strap EFV-110D-2AVUEF and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a long time I haven't been looking for watches on AliX, but I feel like buying a new one these days. I need you, who have followed all the news
> 
> --> Is there a 38mm (or less) Omega Aqua Terra homage, or are there still only 40mm versions ?
> --> Is there a decent MoonSwatch homage ? All I can find is fakes fakes fakes. A nicely colored plastic watch with a velcro strap could be nice for the summer I guess, but not at 250€...
> ...


With all the smaller Explorer, DateJust etc homages coming out, I’m quietly hoping for a 38-39mm Aqua Terra with extra lume and a 12mm thick case… too much to ask


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

noroadshere said:


> I appreciate any and all perspectives on this choice. After a few great, and a few mediocre experiences with this process, I feel that I'm not alone in my willingness to pay for a modicum of quality/quality control and consistency, rather than scraping for that last possible dollar just to say, "I got it". Like the rest of my collection up and down the spectrum, this one will be a wearer and a keeper if it passes muster.
> 
> My only reservation is that there is not a ubiquitous equivalent across brands of the 5-digit no date sub as with these slightly larger, presumably 6-digit dated versions.
> 
> It should have popped up in my initial question on these pieces: Is Tisell still a relevant comparison (ND and D versions), at ~US$245, for a 9000 series Miyota?


Even Tisell lume is not up to San Martin, Cronos, and SteelDive lume quality. If price is not much of a consideration since the range is not that large between those discussed, I would look to rate them justly------ Cronos w/the P5000 movement first, San Martin second, and finally SteelDive. I personally own the last two and a close friend owns the Tisell and the Cronos w/P5000 so I have experience w/all. In spite of the Miyota 9015, the Tisell still needs to be freshened up a bit since the Cronos is decidedly better. Lastly, I forgot to mention that amongst those discussed, the worst turning bezel is by far the Tisell. In terms of the bezel action, I rate them Cronos (1); San Martin (2); SteelDive (3) and lastly the Tisell. If you truly want the best sub, get a Ginault Silent Service. Pricey but simply "The Best" by a long shot!!!! It is nothing short of a luxury watch------ quality, quality, & more quality!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> If you truly want the best sub, get a Ginault Silent Service. Pricey but simply "The Best" by a long shot!!!! It is nothing short of a luxury watch------ quality, quality, & more quality!


So the Steeldive SD1953 is less than $90, and the Ginault is over $1000. That is a major price jump, and you leapt right over the ~$500 Steinharts. To some extent, you get what you pay for, but each price jump rewards you with smaller improvements (diminishing returns). Is a Steinhart twice as good as a Cronos? Is the Ginault ten times as good as the Steeldive?


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

HoustonReal said:


> To some extent, you get what you pay for, but each price jump rewards you with smaller improvements (diminishing returns). Is a Steinhart twice as good as a Cronos? Is the Ginault ten times as good as the Steeldive?


Valid but subjective questions that can be only answered by each buyer and their preference. I think it's better or at least more objective to compare within price ranges. Is the best $1000 sub Ginault? Is the best $500 sub Steinhart? What is the best sub under $200?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

johnmichael said:


> Even Tisell lume is not up to San Martin, Cronos, and SteelDive lume quality. If price is not much of a consideration since the range is not that large between those discussed, I would look to rate them justly------ Cronos w/the P5000 movement first, San Martin second, and finally SteelDive. I personally own the last two and a close friend owns the Tisell and the Cronos w/P5000 so I have experience w/all. In spite of the Miyota 9015, the Tisell still needs to be freshened up a bit since the Cronos is decidedly better. Lastly, I forgot to mention that amongst those discussed, the worst turning bezel is by far the Tisell. In terms of the bezel action, I rate them Cronos (1); San Martin (2); SteelDive (3) and lastly the Tisell. If you truly want the best sub, get a Ginault Silent Service. Pricey but simply "The Best" by a long shot!!!! It is nothing short of a luxury watch------ quality, quality, & more quality!


I’ve only handled Tisell and the San Martin personally, although I’ve shopped Cronos and Sugess extensively. I’m happy enough with Tisell to buy another (Marine Diver followed by 116710LN homage GMT), I sold my San Martin even after multiple attempts to make it better.

My Tisell bezels are fine. The GMT is slightly flawed (the bezel can be “depressed” into the case of the watch, not rock solid on the case) but the alignment is better than San Martin.

(Full disclosure: my Tisell is direct from Korea and San Martin is thru Taobao not AliX. I don’t know whether Mr Liu practices “export quality” on AliX sales, but I feel Tisell’s EU supplier somehow got worse quality watches than buying direct form Mr Oh)

Hands lume is the major dilemma on Tisell watches. I think in theory, I can buy a third party set of Mercedes hands and replace them on the Tisells, but the stock Tisell hands have some pretty bevelling that the other homages (or even Rolex themselves) have that I really like.

I feel my affinity for Tisell is because they’re willing to go closer to being a clone (clomage) than San Martin/Cronos/Sugess. They made changes to the Rolex designs that I do not agree with.

The only Chinese watch house whose unique designs I agree with is Merkur. They don’t make submariner/GMT Master-II homages though.

I am considering the merits of a Sugess GMT 298.8US $ 55% OFF|Sugess 2021 Gmt Automatic Mechanical Men Waterproof Watches Diving Dandong 28800 Beat Movement Sapphire Luminous Ceramic Bezel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress (funny enough it’s not on Taobao) but I want to see more reviews first


----------



## Artie Lange (Oct 18, 2007)

percysmith said:


> The only Chinese watch house whose unique designs I agree with is Merkur.


Hruodland blew me away with this one, not just the best RO bracelet but that puzzle MOP, damn


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

pablo37 said:


> Just received the near-titanium Mysterious Code pilot. It seems that the stated titanium alloy is present in the buckle, crown and back cover, and the watch case itself is steel. I changed the short belt to Milan, which the seller put as compensation for the gray color (green was not available). I wanted to leave a review on Ali, but, after confirming receipt, the recall function did not appear. Mystic! The glass is not flat, slightly curved. The device showed that the sapphire, but somehow weakly, only 1 division. Possibly a mystical cover. In general, sandwich and vh31, domed glass, gradient. Not bad.
> View attachment 16705318
> View attachment 16705319
> View attachment 16705320


Looks good, I like the VH31 movement. How is the lume, and is it orange as it looks in the photos? Is the thickness really 10mm?


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Trev_L said:


> Looks good, I like the VH31 movement. How is the lume, and is it orange as it looks in the photos? Is the thickness really 10mm?


Thickness 11mm due to domed glass. The lume is bright but not long lasting. I won't tell you the color of the lume, I can't distinguish colors well.


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks, 11mm thickness is good. Could be tempted.


----------



## noroadshere (11 mo ago)

johnmichael said:


> Even Tisell lume is not up to San Martin, Cronos, and SteelDive lume quality. If price is not much of a consideration since the range is not that large between those discussed, I would look to rate them justly------ Cronos w/the P5000 movement first, San Martin second, and finally SteelDive. I personally own the last two and a close friend owns the Tisell and the Cronos w/P5000 so I have experience w/all. In spite of the Miyota 9015, the Tisell still needs to be freshened up a bit since the Cronos is decidedly better. Lastly, I forgot to mention that amongst those discussed, the worst turning bezel is by far the Tisell. In terms of the bezel action, I rate them Cronos (1); San Martin (2); SteelDive (3) and lastly the Tisell. If you truly want the best sub, get a Ginault Silent Service. Pricey but simply "The Best" by a long shot!!!! It is nothing short of a luxury watch------ quality, quality, & more quality!


Thank you for the breakdown. My singular experience with Tisell was an Arabic marine which was bumped from my collection by a Dekla (back when Dekla wasn't trying to price itself with Stowa). 



HoustonReal said:


> So the Steeldive SD1953 is less than $90, and the Ginault is over $1000. That is a major price jump, and you leapt right over the ~$500 Steinharts. To some extent, you get what you pay for, but each price jump rewards you with smaller improvements (diminishing returns). Is a Steinhart twice as good as a Cronos? Is the Ginault ten times as good as the Steeldive?


You're exactly right. Horses for courses. The game we're all playing, to some degree, amounts to asking someone with exposure to these un-seeable brands about what compromises are made to reach their respective price points. One is winning when they can find more than what they would deem acceptable at a price lower than they expected. The two Ocean Rovers I've held appeared to be very well-finished pieces



percysmith said:


> I’ve only handled Tisell and the San Martin personally, although I’ve shopped Cronos and Sugess extensively. I’m happy enough with Tisell to buy another (Marine Diver followed by 116710LN homage GMT), I sold my San Martin even after multiple attempts to make it better.


Very interesting. How was the bracelet on the Tisell? My dredging of Youtube, r/chinesewatches and this thread has found a lot of praise for Chronos, some for the updated SN019 from San Martin, and, dial text aside, early signs of of positivity towards Sugess/Seestern, though admittedly more GMT's seem to move than their date sub homage. The excellent user comparisons here have led me to believe that the greatest hurdle to cross might be QC on the specific piece, rather than the brand's ability to emulate a design.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

noroadshere said:


> Thank you for the breakdown. My singular experience with Tisell was an Arabic marine which was bumped from my collection by a Dekla (back when Dekla wasn't trying to price itself with Stowa).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the bracelet is a factor, immediately eliminate the Tisell. 

Cons:

the second link and the endlink do no sit well together. The second link sits weirdly high.
the lug holes are very close to the head, so you will need to use bent spring bars for anything but the bracelet. Leather will rub against the head and destroy the leather.
I highly doubt the bracelet, not the head, is made of 316L SS. I had to remove mine a few times and scrub off surface rust from the end link where it fits against the watch head. Also from within the gliding lock.

Other than that it’s a good watch. The dial is very black and the lume is OK. The crown threads very nicely. The bezel clicks loudly, but is spot on in all aspects. Despot it’s short comings, the bracelet is comfortable. 

I think my Steeldive 1953 is a better watch, with an inferior movement. It has no imperfections. If the Tisell’s bracelet was better, it would get the nod. I think it is also more accurate to a Sub, if that’s important. 

I do not have an SM or Cronos to compare. I’m not a huge of the maxi case and wish they’d slim down the lugs a bit.









A lume shot one minute after a UV light blast. The bezel pip is green, BGW9 for the rest.


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

noroadshere said:


> I appreciate any and all perspectives on this choice. After a few great, and a few mediocre experiences with this process, I feel that I'm not alone in my willingness to pay for a modicum of quality/quality control and consistency, rather than scraping for that last possible dollar just to say, "I got it". Like the rest of my collection up and down the spectrum, this one will be a wearer and a keeper if it passes muster.
> 
> My only reservation is that there is not a ubiquitous equivalent across brands of the 5-digit no date sub as with these slightly larger, presumably 6-digit dated versions.
> 
> It should have popped up in my initial question on these pieces: Is Tisell still a relevant comparison (ND and D versions), at ~US$245, for a 9000 series Miyota?


There is NONE good 5 digit sub homages available on Ali, I searched far and wide. And the "poor" ones are really, really poor.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Techme said:


> If the bracelet is a factor, immediately eliminate the Tisell.
> 
> Cons:
> 
> ...


I think you are right about the second link and the lug holes. I haven't seen the rust yet. But the bracelets are comfortable.


----------



## noroadshere (11 mo ago)

Techme said:


> If the bracelet is a factor, immediately eliminate the Tisell.
> 
> ...Other than that it’s a good watch. The dial is very black and the lume is OK. The crown threads very nicely. The bezel clicks loudly, but is spot on in all aspects. Despot it’s short comings, the bracelet is comfortable.
> 
> I think my Steeldive 1953 is a better watch, with an inferior movement. It has no imperfections. If the Tisell’s bracelet was better, it would get the nod. I think it is also more accurate to a Sub, if that’s important.


I really wouldn't have expected that disparity between the head and the bracelet, especially at the price they currently trade at. Again, my only Tisell experience came on what I considered to be a decent leather strap, with no funny business regarding springbar placement. At a cost higher than most others mentioned, save for Ginault beyond what I am comfortable allocating to this, it's a firm no to have such a significant shortcoming, irrespective of stylistic decisions.



konax said:


> There is NONE good 5 digit sub homages available on Ali, I searched far and wide. And the "poor" ones are really, really poor.


I had no idea that they were an unmined reference by this point.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

percysmith said:


> I think you are right about the second link and the lug holes. I haven't seen the rust yet. But the bracelets are comfortable.


I have only ever seen one other case mentioned. I can’t remember if it was in the Tisell thread or the Tisell Marine Diver thread. It’s not a big deal, it’s just a pain to reseat the bracelet after cleaning it. I don’t the watch at the beach or in the pool anymore.

The money went into the watch head. Corners were cut to keep the price affordable. When it was released, the Miyota 9xxx movements were nearly as common as they are are now in micro watch brands. 

I think I will get a decent bracelet with hollow end links to improve the watch.

I believe the Tisell Explorer homage has the same endlink problems - bulging link next to the endlink and weird lug hole position.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

pablo37 said:


> Just received the near-titanium Mysterious Code pilot. It seems that the stated titanium alloy is present in the buckle, crown and back cover, and the watch case itself is steel. I changed the short belt to Milan, which the seller put as compensation for the gray color (green was not available). I wanted to leave a review on Ali, but, after confirming receipt, the recall function did not appear. Mystic! The glass is not flat, slightly curved. The device showed that the sapphire, but somehow weakly, only 1 division. Possibly a mystical cover. In general, sandwich and vh31, domed glass, gradient. Not bad.


Can I get the link please?


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Can I get the link please?





Page Not Found - Aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> So the Steeldive SD1953 is less than $90, and the Ginault is over $1000. That is a major price jump, and you leapt right over the ~$500 Steinharts. To some extent, you get what you pay for, but each price jump rewards you with smaller improvements (diminishing returns). Is a Steinhart twice as good as a Cronos? Is the Ginault ten times as good as the Steeldive?


We are in agreement on all counts. Again, quality asserts itself the higher up the price scale you go until it is all but impossible to take it any/much further so, given that, the Ginault is about as perfect as you can get.. I just purchased one and I have NEVER felt a bezel action like it----- It is that good and all but impossible to articulate its highly accurate smoothness----not only the action but virtually every facet about the watch. In short, it is as I said ":the Best"!!!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

percysmith said:


> I’ve only handled Tisell and the San Martin personally, although I’ve shopped Cronos and Sugess extensively. I’m happy enough with Tisell to buy another (Marine Diver followed by 116710LN homage GMT), I sold my San Martin even after multiple attempts to make it better.
> 
> My Tisell bezels are fine. The GMT is slightly flawed (the bezel can be “depressed” into the case of the watch, not rock solid on the case) but the alignment is better than San Martin.
> 
> ...


You have some interesting points. First, I have never purchased from Taobao so I have no clue what to expect from them vs. AliX. Second, my friend purchased his Tisell directly from Mr. Oh. Concerning Tisell, I do not want you or anyone to think I do not like the Tisell (sub diver or the vintage submersible) I certainly do but the sub diver is old enough that I think it needs to be revisited and refreshened by Mr. Oh. The unidirectional bezel on the example I am familiar with is nothing short of semi-terrible! Same w/the very mediocre lume but in spite of these less than desirable attributes, there are facets of the Tisell that I still like but in today's market, I do not think it is the value it once was. Lastly, it is virtually impossible to compare a Ginault to the subs being discussed here simply because of the price differential-------- they simply are not in the same league-----the Ginault is that good. If you have an extra $1K lying around try the Silent Service and see for yourself. Be aware, the Silent Service is not a clone but but more of a modern interpretation/evolution of the submariner (call it the next generation if you will).


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

I used to scoff at San Martin because they were so much more expensive than the comparible watches on AliEx. I only decided to buy one because they came out with this mother of pearl dial. Now I know why they're so highly regarded and I realize now, that they're absolute bargains. I seriously cannot believe the quality and build on them. Absolutely no play in the bezel and the bracelet is only second to my Rolex out of all the watches I own. The tolerances are incredible, as the bracelet makes no sound and have no distinguishable gaps. It's made me not want to buy anything more expensive and gets a lot of wrist time.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a long time I haven't been looking for watches on AliX, but I feel like buying a new one these days. I need you, who have followed all the news
> 
> --> Is there a 38mm (or less) Omega Aqua Terra homage, or are there still only 40mm versions ?
> --> Is there a decent MoonSwatch homage ? All I can find is fakes fakes fakes. A nicely colored plastic watch with a velcro strap could be nice for the summer I guess, but not at 250€...
> ...


Imagine this is out of price range that you're looking for, but this looks like a fun watch. You just missed a sale, unfortunately. Triwa. They also have a field model. They are made from recycled ocean plastics.









Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## Paganizonda51 (Jun 20, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> There are a few more beyond those listed, and now there are 2022 versions coming out with the colorful, sunburst dials.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That Casio looks very interesting with that diameter, thanks for the info !



StephenR said:


> With all the smaller Explorer, DateJust etc homages coming out, I’m quietly hoping for a 38-39mm Aqua Terra with extra lume and a 12mm thick case… too much to ask


Fingers crossed !



hanshananigan said:


> Imagine this is out of price range that you're looking for, but this looks like a fun watch. You just missed a sale, unfortunately. Triwa. They also have a field model. They are made from recycled ocean plastics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I've seen this one, it's actually interesting, but indeed it's a bit overpriced for a plastic watch. And the best you can do i you want to save the planet is not buying watches at all, so I guess it's a bit of a marketing thing... 

Anyway, I will keep watching for small vintage watches then


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Paganizonda51 said:


> Hi everyone, it's been a long time I haven't been looking for watches on AliX, but I feel like buying a new one these days. I need you, who have followed all the news
> 
> --> Is there a 38mm (or less) Omega Aqua Terra homage, or are there still only 40mm versions ?
> --> Is there a decent MoonSwatch homage ? All I can find is fakes fakes fakes. A nicely colored plastic watch with a velcro strap could be nice for the summer I guess, but not at 250€...
> ...


A Seagull-branded (I believe falsely) version came out about 5 years ago that was pretty solid although with poor lume. Maybe try WTB on the sales forum. They were about $120 I think.

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Looking very sharp!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

D.Sanko said:


> Looking very sharp!


186.0US $ 50% OFF|SEESTERN Diving Men Watch SUB600T Automatic Mechanical Sapphire Luminous Date 200m Waterproof Jubilee Bracelet Wristwatch Retro| | - AliExpress


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I just bought the white dial. Looking forward to seeing it in the metal 👍


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

D.Sanko said:


> View attachment 16708117
> 
> 
> Looking very sharp!


Worth noting that the crown is unscrewed in that photo. Here it is screwed down. I like it the package and look forward to a review - photo or YT.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Believe me, I’m looking forward to this one to. Been waiting for this to drop for a while now and I really hope they took the best from what they have learned from the Sub300 and used it to build this model. 
the white dial watch I posted a picture of, was sent to me from Seestern. So, if the QC is as spot on as the picture suggests, I’ll be very pleased.

If only they had made female end links. It probably won’t be a problem for my wrist but my guess is, that this is not a watch for people with small wrist or very round wrists.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Just picked up a white 35mm Escapement Time limited stock for the white. 









73.05US $ |【escapement Time】women's Quartz Watch 35mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

41.63US $ 54% OFF|Watch For Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Business Dress Wristwatch Waterproof Relogio Masculino Black Leather Strap Male Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Quick question. Version with digits has got Sapphire written on the dial. Version without digits hasn't. Any idea if both have got Sapphire?

Edit: Looking at YouTube videos, it seems that only the one with digits has got Sapphire. The other one hasn't.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 41.63US $ 54% OFF|Watch For Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Business Dress Wristwatch Waterproof Relogio Masculino Black Leather Strap Male Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


The Mondaine homage *DOES NOT* have sapphire, for some reason. Most of the listings note this up front. Notice the pictures states "Mineral glass with *Sapphire Coating*". I don't think mine even has a sapphire coating, but I bought it over 3 years ago. 

There are sapphire nano coating products you can buy to give your mineral crystals (and smartphone screens) a modicum of extra protection, but I can't say how well they actually work. They aren't a real substitute for a solid piece of synthetic sapphire. Invicta's infamous "FlameFusion" crystals use a plasma vapor deposit system to fuse a thin layer of synthetic sapphire to a hardened mineral crystal, but they don't get high marks compared to real sapphire crystals. Seiko had laminated sapphire onto their Hardlex crystal to create "Saphlex", but they were prone to delamination which FlameFusion was touted to solve.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 41.63US $ 54% OFF|Watch For Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Business Dress Wristwatch Waterproof Relogio Masculino Black Leather Strap Male Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


If the sapphire is a dealbreaker give it a miss, but it's a lovely watch for the price. I opted for the baton dial.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> The Mondaine homage *DOES NOT* have sapphire, for some reason. Most of the listings note this up front. Notice the pictures states "Mineral glass with *Sapphire Coating*". I don't think mine even has a sapphire coating, but I bought it over 3 years ago.


Thank you for the answer. I went for the one with digits. First of all, I've already got Casio that looks quite similar like the one without digits. Secondly it seems like that version has got sapphire. It has got Sapphire written on the dial, on the back and in the description.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

Well now, this looks promising:


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Well now, this looks promising:
> 
> View attachment 16711039
> View attachment 16711040
> ...


Whoa. Yeah, pretty cool! where did you find it? I don't see it on their website or on AliExpress.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Well now, this looks promising:
> 
> View attachment 16711039
> View attachment 16711040
> ...


The dial hands/indices and bezel look terrific unfortunately that case with integrated lug bars looks quite uncomfortable and restricts to only Nato straps... It is very surprising I don't think I've seen it before, is it taken from a real Tudor model??


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

mougino said:


> The dial hands/indices and bezel look terrific unfortunately that case with integrated lug bars looks quite uncomfortable and restricts to only Nato straps... It is very surprising I don't think I've seen it before, is it taken from a real Tudor model??


This is aping the Tudor FXD.
I wonder if the lug to lug is shorter on the Frog compared to the Tudor.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

I wish it would be more clear which hour hands the watches will have.
The small ones (of the 300T):










or the bigger and appropriate ones like the original Doxa 600T:



















I asked the seller but did not get a definite answer.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

GHK said:


> I wish it would be more clear which hour hands the watches will have.
> The small ones (of the 300T):
> 
> View attachment 16711259
> ...


ask for a picture of the watch he is going to send you


----------



## mark2828 (Mar 28, 2016)

Watched Maverick the other week and went on a budget hunt to find a pilot watch .. got this 2 week delivery to the UK for under £50

chronograph works , obviously Quartz and pretty solid although the strap is pretty nasty but I’m going to swap it out for a nato

it’s quite a large watch at 44mm and is an obvious homage to a big pilot

the only thing I would say is I won’t post a pic of the case back as bizarrely it is basically the same as a big pilot with markings of a more famous brand .. this wasn’t show in the pictures so worth noting should you buy one


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Tudor is a stunning watch. Can't wait for the TF.

Apparently the Tactical Frog FXD (does it have a name yet?) 'might' be made of Titanium, like the original. Nice! Hopefully it is thin, like the FXD, rather than the chunky Pelagos.

Also, why hasn't anyone manufactured a Tudor Pelagos homage? It would sell like crazy!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mark2828 said:


> View attachment 16711283
> 
> View attachment 16711282
> 
> ...


Cool looks! Reminds me of this one from Parnis (now discontinued):


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> Also, why hasn't anyone manufactured a Tudor Pelagos homage? It would sell like crazy!


An image search with the aliex app shows a dozen counterfeits but zero proper Pelagos homage from the usual suspects (Corgeut, Bliger, etc.) No comment... 🙄

[edit] outside of ae there's the Nth Näcken but it's not super affordable at $725:








Näcken - Modern Blue


30 ATM Diving Watch, steel bracelet with solid end links, diving bezel and sword hands.




nthwatches.com


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

GHK said:


> I wish it would be more clear which hour hands the watches will have.
> The small ones (of the 300T):
> 
> View attachment 16711259
> ...


Seestern send me a picture of a “real” watch, showing the small hourhand. 
I’ll post pictures as soon as I receive mine 👍


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mougino said:


> An image search with the aliex app shows a dozen counterfeits but zero proper Pelagos homage from the usual suspects (Corgeut, Bliger, etc.) No comment...
> 
> [edit] outside of ae there's the Nth Näcken but it's not super affordable at $725:
> 
> ...


Many Pelagos fakes on AliExpress and they look terrible. 

The NTH Nacken a beauty, due to the case though, I think of it more like a sub style watch or at least more vintage. Minus the warm plexi of course.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

hanshananigan said:


> Whoa. Yeah, pretty cool! where did you find it? I don't see it on their website or on AliExpress.


I came across it on an Instagram account.

They said it’ll go on sale next month, after final tests.


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

Whoa......Tactical Frog FXD!!!!!!!! 🐸 
😊 Thank you so much for posting OCDwatchguy....
Indeed fingers crossed the L2L is shorter than the original 😀


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Sure it’s not just a mod?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

D.Sanko said:


> Sure it’s not just a mod?
> 
> View attachment 16711967


Looks near production ready to me.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know a watch for my gf:

She likes my Rodina Nomos Tangente homage/copy, but it’s a little too big. Now she’s stealing my 36mm watch because it’s comfier. But she likes mechanical display caseback.

So, she likes:
-34mm-37mm (my guesstimate) 
-automatic+display caseback
-steel case
-18mm strap width (she thinks 20mm is too wide)
-simple dial, maybe Bauhaus style 

Anybody know something?


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a look (but no display caseback):


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Techme said:


> Many Pelagos fakes on AliExpress and they look terrible.
> 
> The NTH Nacken a beauty, due to the case though, I think of it more like a sub style watch or at least more vintage. Minus the warm plexi of course.


Agreed. The NTH is a homage to the Tudor Submariner watches after they switched to snowflake hands and block indices in 1969.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

Not sure if it's been mentioned already but Sugess have come out with a Zenith El Primero A384 homage. 37mm, Sapphire, ST19 with display case back in various colours and bracelet options as well. 

Don't currently own a Sugess or an ST19 but very very tempted to pick up one of these, the El Primero has always been one of my grails.

AU $338.80 51%OFF | Sugess 37mm Pilot Watches of Men Seagull ST19 Chronograph Swanneck Mechanical Wristwatches Dome Sapphire Crystal Force Army 2022








229.0US $ 51% OFF|Sugess 37mm Pilot Watches of Men Seagull ST19 Chronograph Swanneck Mechanical Wristwatches Dome Sapphire Crystal Force Army 2022| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com









































Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

GHK said:


> Have a look (but no display caseback):
> 
> View attachment 16712387


That one is pretty good. Just lacking a few features (mainly automatic + display).


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know a watch for my gf:
> 
> She likes my Rodina Nomos Tangente homage/copy, but it’s a little too big. Now she’s stealing my 36mm watch because it’s comfier. But she likes mechanical display caseback.
> 
> ...


Feice makes both a 32mm Tangente homage (FS201) and a 29mmx29mm ladies version of the NOMOS Tetra (FG301). Sapphire crystals, well made, but quartz.








Amazon.com: Minimalist Women's Round Watch Bauhaus Design Analog Display Casual Quartz Watches for Girls Ladies with Battery -FS201 : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy Minimalist Women's Round Watch Bauhaus Design Analog Display Casual Quartz Watches for Girls Ladies with Battery -FS201 and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com




















120.99US $ 20% OFF|Feice Women's Classic Bauhaus Wristwatch Sapphire Crystal Minimalist Clock Casual Square Analog Quartz Watch -fg301 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













Sterile 38mm, with ST1701 and display back - *$85*








84.97US $ 50% OFF|Fashion 38mm Automatic Watch Men St17 Mechanical Wristwatches Vintage Self Winding Mens Watch No Logo Stainless Steel Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












84.97US $ 50% OFF|Retro Bauhaus Mens Automatic Mechanical Watches Fashion 38mm Stainless Steel 50m Waterproof Wristwatch Vintage Clock New 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Feice makes a 29mmx29mm ladies version of the NOMOS Tetra, the FG301. Sapphire crystal, but quartz.
> http://[URL]https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2261800116595883.html[/URL]
> View attachment 16712811
> 
> ...


Oh, that name!!!! Even "scat" sounds better!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Oh, that name!!!! Even "scat" sounds better!


Their former name was Feike, which many people assumed was pronounced FAKEY. At least Feice rhymes with Nice or Niece. There is no reason to assume it forms two syllables. In any case, they make pretty good watches.








FEICE FM301 - Hip to Be Square!


I haven't done a review in a while, but I received this Feike FM301 about 10 days ago and consider it a significant addition to my burgeoning and diverse collection. First, a little history about the brand, FЄICƎ. This Shenzhen company was founded in 2009, with the goal of producing high...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> Oh, that name!!!! Even "scat" sounds better!


It's a fine watch endorsed by Mr. Hankey.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Found something on ali completely different for a change 😲 42mm watch with *translucent* dial and PT5000 or SW200 movt. A little too expensive for my taste but some may be interested and the innovation is welcome:





































Link:








238.69US $ 38% OFF|Omnion OM16 Luxury 42mm Men's Watch Automatic PT5000/SW200 Mechanical Watches Sapphire Glass 20Bar Waterproof Reloj Hombre| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





It has strong _Time Sonar_ vibes (an 80's vintage Seiko):


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Feice makes both a 32mm Tangente homage (FS201) and a 29mmx29mm ladies version of the NOMOS Tetra (FG301). Sapphire crystals, well made, but quartz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately she's not unto square watches. 

Wish they made a smaller Rodina or other kind of smaller Tangente homage. I think I'm gonna have to resort to something off AliExpress. Or just let her steal my watches I guess 😂


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

OCDwatchguy said:


> Well now, this looks promising:
> 
> View attachment 16711039
> View attachment 16711040
> ...


I contacted two different AD’s on AliExpress, selling Tatical Frog watches and none of them could confirm, that the factory have this in the pipeline or ready for production.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

D.Sanko said:


> I contacted two different AD’s on AliExpress, selling Tatical Frog watches and none of them could confirm, that the factory have this in the pipeline or ready for production.


I guess nothing to be done but wait and see.

I’ve got my fingers firmly crossed.


----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

Aliexpress sale June 27th.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani's Air King in the review table today. about what I expected from this price range.
should be around $86 during the summer sale


----------



## Auzivision1 (7 mo ago)

D.Sanko said:


> View attachment 16708117
> 
> 
> Looking very sharp!


This one screams take me home. What/where/how much? I think this might be my first post. Hope I didn't break any rules.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Look here:


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

GHK said:


> Look here:
> 
> View attachment 16715406


I hate the tiny hour hand. I wouldn't buy one of the real 300T Doxas because of it. The 600T has normal hands. It's not that bad if it has the all white hour hand.


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

Pogo247 said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned already but Sugess have come out with a Zenith El Primero A384 homage. 37mm, Sapphire, ST19 with display case back in various colours and bracelet options as well.
> 
> Don't currently own a Sugess or an ST19 but very very tempted to pick up one of these, the El Primero has always been one of my grails.
> 
> ...


wow !!! good to see them in original size... hoping to buy one


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, now that the sale prices have been announced, anyone eyeing off anything? Watches, straps, other non related things?

Unfortunately, none of the things I’ve been holding in my cart are on sale at all this time round


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

StephenR said:


> So, now that the sale prices have been announced, anyone eyeing off anything? Watches, straps, other non related things?
> 
> Unfortunately, none of the things I’ve been holding in my cart are on sale at all this time round


Doesn’t look like anything I want has a sale. Tbh I’m just looking to buy a couple of straps, a tool, and the Sanda watch.

I’m gonna do what I’ve done in the past few sales, and play the hopping game for some generic 10-20% off coupons for cheaper products. Will save a few quid but nothing exciting.

Also keep an eye on this thread for potential good deals 👀


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Doesn’t look like anything I want has a sale. Tbh I’m just looking to buy a couple of straps, a tool, and the Sanda watch.
> 
> I’m gonna do what I’ve done in the past few sales, and play the hopping game for some generic 10-20% off coupons for cheaper products. Will save a few quid but nothing exciting.
> 
> Also keep an eye on this thread for potential good deals 👀


I opened the Aliexpress home page on my pc yesterday and a coupon flashed up for me. This is it in my coupons page:








Hopefully I can combine it with some others and decent cashback website.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

StephenR said:


> So, now that the sale prices have been announced, anyone eyeing off anything? Watches, straps, other non related things?
> 
> Unfortunately, none of the things I’ve been holding in my cart are on sale at all this time round


I am considering a Berny compressor, but they are playing games with the price. It was on sale before the big _sale _and, _surprise_, the _sale_ price is the same as the pre-sale, _sale_ price.

Re-reading that, I don't think I said "sale" enough... sale, sale, sale.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Techme said:


> I opened the Aliexpress home page on my pc yesterday and a coupon flashed up for me. This is it in my coupons page:
> View attachment 16715560
> 
> Hopefully I can combine it with some others and decent cashback website.


<10% off isn't too exciting, but that could still be $13.25 you otherwise wouldn't get. What cashback websites do you use?
I tend to find the app is slightly cheaper. But on PC I can sometimes get Honey Gold points, which you can _much_ later redeem for Amazon vouchers when you collect enough. 

But speaking of random vouchers, I just checked my AliX and found a generic £5.85 off order over £5.85 voucher that expires tomorrow! I think maybe because I got upgraded to Platinum? Idk but glad I checked because that's basically a free leather strap.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DSlocum said:


> I am considering a Berny compressor, but they are playing games with the price. It was on sale before the big _sale _and, _surprise_, the _sale_ price is the same as the pre-sale, _sale_ price.
> 
> Re-reading that, I don't think I said "sale" enough... sale, sale, sale.


I looked at this one as well until I saw some YT reviews showing the skipping action of the Miyota 8205 which turned me off. Not sure they all do this, but it appears it operates smoother most of the 60 second rotation until it doesn't then is skips a few seconds at a time. Not sure what the overall accuracy is, but it's a great looking watch for the price.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> <10% off isn't too exciting, but that could still be $13.25 you otherwise wouldn't get. What cashback websites do you use?
> I tend to find the app is slightly cheaper. But on PC I can sometimes get Honey Gold points, which you can _much_ later redeem for Amazon vouchers when you collect enough.
> 
> But speaking of random vouchers, I just checked my AliX and found a generic £5.85 off order over £5.85 voucher that expires tomorrow! I think maybe because I got upgraded to Platinum? Idk but glad I checked because that's basically a free leather strap.


I just randomly discovered a voucher too, although mine was $5.95 AUD. I bought some 62mas watch hands.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

john_marston said:


> But speaking of random vouchers, I just checked my AliX and found a generic £5.85 off order over £5.85 voucher that expires tomorrow! I think maybe because I got upgraded to Platinum? Idk but glad I checked because that's basically a free leather strap.


I got the same voucher and ordered a strap too


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Love the dial!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16716057
> View attachment 16716058
> View attachment 16716176
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. They could have left the shorter hour hand tho…


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> I looked at this one as well until I saw some YT reviews showing the skipping action of the Miyota 8205 which turned me off. Not sure they all do this, but it appears it operates smoother most of the 60 second rotation until it doesn't then is skips a few seconds at a time. Not sure what the overall accuracy is, but it's a great looking watch for the price.


So after saying this, I just ordered one anyway  

I figured for the price, it will still make a good summer beater.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> So after saying this, I just ordered one anyway
> 
> I figured for the price, it will still make a good summer beater.


If the seconds hand should 'skip' it doesn't affect the accuracy, merely a quirk of that Miyota movement.
There's a good article about it on calibercorner.com
It's a nice watch 👍


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

This is the Proxima I'm debating on for when the sale starts. I have their MM300 which is spectacular imo.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I think most items do not participate in this sale and also I believe prices have gone up in general.
I have all my purchases logged in an excel sheet (about 30 watches, numerous straps, etc) and in some cases we are talking about even double price...


Στάλθηκε από το Pixel 4a μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Does anyone have one of these? If so, can you confirm that it is actually a stainless steel case as advertised? At under $20, it seems too inexpensive to actually be a full stainless case. Plus, the case is completely polished.









19.8US $ 48% OFF|New Rectangle Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Male Clock Men Sport Leather Quartz Wrist Watch Men Waterproof Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com















I did find conflicting descriptions on the crystal; some sellers claim sapphire and others claim "Hardlex." So, I am going to assume it is a mineral crystal.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone have one of these? If so, can you confirm that it is actually a stainless steel case as advertised? At under $20, it seems too inexpensive to actually be a full stainless case. Plus, the case is completely polished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Perhaps message the seller. I usually assume watches around this price point are alloy unless clearly stated otherwise. 

Did you see the ‘QUARTE’ on the dial at the bottom?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Techme said:


> Perhaps message the seller. I usually assume watches around this price point are alloy unless clearly stated otherwise.
> 
> Did you see the ‘QUARTE’ on the dial at the bottom?


I had not. Thanks for pointing that out. Misspellings aside, this watch is a pass for me. I find watches at this price are generally underwhelming (unless it’s a pricing error). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> I hate the tiny hour hand. I wouldn't buy one of the real 300T Doxas because of it. The 600T has normal hands. It's not that bad if it has the all white hour hand.
> 
> View attachment 16715450
> View attachment 16715455


I agree about the tiny hour hand. I get the concept — the minute hand and its relation to the bezel is of primary importance on a dive watch— but the wee hour hand is a little too T-Rex-ish for me.


----------



## Twehttam (Apr 28, 2011)

Appreciate the heads up to the Summer Sale, all! A Pelagos FXD homage on its way? Fantastic. 👍


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone have one of these? If so, can you confirm that it is actually a stainless steel case as advertised? At under $20, it seems too inexpensive to actually be a full stainless case. Plus, the case is completely polished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


According to the company, yes it is. They have a wholesale price on Alibaba that's above this sale price, and most Guanqins are all stainless. The major downside is the *Sunon PE46D movement*.





Guanqin-Stainless-Steel-Water-Resistant-Winding


Guanqin-Stainless-Steel-Water-Resistant-Winding



www.alibaba.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rxmar23 said:


> I agree about the tiny hour hand. I get the concept — the minute hand and its relation to the bezel is of primary importance on a dive watch— but the wee hour hand is a little too T-Rex-ish for me.


What I see:


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Techme said:


> Perhaps message the seller. I usually assume watches around this price point are alloy unless clearly stated otherwise.
> 
> Did you see the ‘QUARTE’ on the dial at the bottom?


Quarte is the adjective form of a brand new country. It is NOT on the map YET


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> According to the company, yes it is. They have a wholesale price on Alibaba that's above this sale price, and most Guanqins are all stainless. The major downside is the *Sunon PE46D movement*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are they the same watches? ae page says: '...Dail thickness: 12cm, Band width:20mm ..." thickness must be 12mm of course


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone have one of these? If so, can you confirm that it is actually a stainless steel case as advertised? At under $20, it seems too inexpensive to actually be a full stainless case. Plus, the case is completely polished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


a YT video just found


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> Does anyone have one of these? If so, can you confirm that it is actually a stainless steel case as advertised? At under $20, it seems too inexpensive to actually be a full stainless case. Plus, the case is completely polished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That dubious spec sheet also says it’s a chronograph with a complete calendar!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, one sale item I’ve got in my cart, I wonder if the current free shipping will increase to around $12 when the sale starts though!

AU $23.39 | For SKX007 SKX009 wristband Nylon Canvas Durable Sport Padded Watch Strap comfortable Leather Lining Band 18 19 20 21 22 23 24mm








7.5US $ 52% OFF|For Skx007 Skx009 Wristband Nylon Canvas Durable Sport Padded Watch Strap Comfortable Leather Lining Band 18 19 20 21 22 23 24mm - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody spotted any stuff that actually has a good sale?

I ended up using my voucher for the Sanda Tank, about £10 total. Probably not gonna be a good watch but curious how a tank ‘feels’ and looks.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

john_marston said:


> Anybody spotted any stuff that actually has a good sale?
> 
> I ended up using my voucher for the Sanda Tank, about £10 total. Probably not gonna be a good watch but curious how a tank ‘feels’ and looks.


I have a watch from Berny Official Store in my Cart, it's currently £37.81, in the sale it'll be £24.58.
Dress style watch, 38mm case, 316L s/s, quartz, date complication at 12 o'clock, cream coloured dial with nice looking hands/railtrack design around dial.
Think that'll be all I pick up, seems a decent budget watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Doesn’t look like anything I want has a sale. Tbh I’m just looking to buy a couple of straps, a tool, and the Sanda watch.
> 
> I’m gonna do what I’ve done in the past few sales, and play the hopping game for some generic 10-20% off coupons for cheaper products. Will save a few quid but nothing exciting.
> 
> Also keep an eye on this thread for potential good deals 👀


Do post the Sanda Tank when you receive it 😉

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> What I see:
> View attachment 16717563


Funny enough that's what came to my mind:


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> Funny enough that's what came to my mind:


----------



## johnsomogy (7 mo ago)

Tjcdas said:


> View attachment 16716057
> View attachment 16716058
> View attachment 16716176
> 
> ...


Nice dog!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Caledonia said:


> I have a watch from Berny Official Store in my Cart, it's currently £37.81, in the sale it'll be £24.58.
> Dress style watch, 38mm case, 316L s/s, quartz, date complication at 12 o'clock, cream coloured dial with nice looking hands/railtrack design around dial.
> Think that'll be all I pick up, seems a decent budget watch.


42.47US $ 41% OFF|Men's Watch Luxury Montre Homme Quartz Wristwatch Reloj Hombre Classic Analog Date Easy Read Dial Leather Band Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


----------



## Heithel (Mar 7, 2020)

Man these Miuksi 36mm cases are a game changer!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Pogo247 said:


> Not sure if it's been mentioned already but Sugess have come out with a Zenith El Primero A384 homage. 37mm, Sapphire, ST19 with display case back in various colours and bracelet options as well.
> 
> Don't currently own a Sugess or an ST19 but very very tempted to pick up one of these, the El Primero has always been one of my grails.
> 
> ...


Take 5 percent off prices at the sugesswatch.com website with code *happy_weekend* at checkout. It includes these new chronographs. It also includes the Seestern collection, including the new Doxa 600T and Grand Seiko homages.

They do not charge sales tax (at least not to the USA) and they have a free standard shipping option (reported to be 7-10 days). Expedited, 3-5 day shipping is available for a rather large fee.

I know the AliExpress sale is coming up in a few days, but I also know that these chronographs are not included in the sale, and AliExpress does charge sales tax and VAT. It may be worth cross-shopping to get the best price.


----------



## Espartano56 (7 mo ago)

Hiya, any homages for this on Ali? Budget 100€


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Espartano56 said:


> Hiya, any homages for this on Ali? Budget 100€
> View attachment 16718898
> View attachment 16718899











61.95US $ 41% OFF|Fashion Hot Selling 40mm Bliger Black Sterile Dial Stainless Steel Case Day Week Indicator Mechanical Automatic Men’s Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Again sometime sensibly different: a titanium two-tone homage of the Casio AQ230 ana digi, by Berny :

















85.15US $ 65% OFF|Titanium Miyota Digital Quartz Men Watch Chronograph Waterproof Wristwatch Led Electronic Stopwatch Dual Display Sport Watch Men - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





nb: if you're interested, it will be 14€ cheaper in the next sale in 2 days.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Espartano56 said:


> Hiya, any homages for this on Ali? Budget 100€
> View attachment 16718898
> View attachment 16718899


The brand Reef Tiger makes one around that price point.


US $116.28 49％ Off | Reef Tiger Mens Chronograph Watches Sport Male Quartz Wristwatch Military 50M Waterproof Nylon Strap Relogio Masculino RGA3033








116.28US $ 49% OFF|Reef Tiger Mens Chronograph Watches Sport Male Quartz Wristwatch Military 50m Waterproof Nylon Strap Relogio Masculino Rga3033 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16719159
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Looks great with that strap! Got a link?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Never noticed this Steeldive Tuna before, I especially like the orange accents and the funk-ay lume! quite affordable with the NH35 movement too 😉


























104.16US $ 79% OFF|Tuna Classic Orange Watch For Men Steeldive Sd1975c Multicolor Luminous Mechanical Watch 300m Waterproof Nh35 Diver Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

Swagbucks: 5% back and $5 bonus on any ALIEXPRESS purchase. (exp 6/30/22)





aliexpress - Swagbucks Search


Earn rewards and free stuff by searching and shopping online, answering surveys, and more at Swagbucks.com, a customer loyalty rewards program. Be rewarded today.




www.swagbucks.com


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Steeldive today









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Cougar17 said:


> Steeldive today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got one of those myself. Fantastic watch, great timekeeper and looks superb.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> Take 5 percent off prices at the sugesswatch.com website with code *happy_weekend* at checkout. It includes these new chronographs. It also includes the Seestern collection, including the new Doxa 600T and Grand Seiko homages.
> 
> They do not charge sales tax (at least not to the USA) and they have a free standard shipping option (reported to be 7-10 days). Expedited, 3-5 day shipping is available for a rather large fee.
> 
> I know the AliExpress sale is coming up in a few days, but I also know that these chronographs are not included in the sale, and AliExpress does charge sales tax and VAT. It may be worth cross-shopping to get the best price.


Wish they make an A386 homage as well. 

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

rokman said:


> Wish they make an A386 homage as well.
> 
> Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


It seems like a logical next step for them. They already have the dials. All they need to do is put them in their more traditionally shaped case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> It seems like a logical next step for them. They already have the dials. All they need to do is put them in their more traditionally shaped case.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure but I wish they also have a go at the iconic zenith case

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Great dial if anyone’s into a railmaster / seamaster build. I’ve used it with a phylida case (now heavily discounted):


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And the link 








11.7US $ 70% OFF|S-watch Dial With S Logo Blue Color 28.5mm Fit Nh35/36/4r36/ Movement And Case Top Quality Of Two-level Design Green Lume - Watch Movement - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

mougino said:


> Never noticed this Steeldive Tuna before, I especially like the orange accents and the funk-ay lume! quite affordable with the NH35 movement too 😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enthusiastically clicked on the $99 link to find out it costs €164 here. Oh well, disappointed and happy now. Already too many watches to wear anyway


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The Mondaine homage *DOES NOT* have sapphire, for some reason. Most of the listings note this up front. Notice the pictures states "Mineral glass with *Sapphire Coating*". I don't think mine even has a sapphire coating, but I bought it over 3 years ago.
> 
> There are sapphire nano coating products you can buy to give your mineral crystals (and smartphone screens) a modicum of extra protection, but I can't say how well they actually work. They aren't a real substitute for a solid piece of synthetic sapphire. Invicta's infamous "FlameFusion" crystals use a plasma vapor deposit system to fuse a thin layer of synthetic sapphire to a hardened mineral crystal, but they don't get high marks compared to real sapphire crystals. Seiko had laminated sapphire onto their Hardlex crystal to create "Saphlex", but they were prone to delamination which FlameFusion was touted to solve.
> 
> View attachment 16710639


I think you're one of the most informative posters on WUS. Thank you, and please keep it up! 👍


----------



## TypeSly (Jan 9, 2018)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16717250
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Is this really "Superlative Chronometer Officially Certified"? Can't be...


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TypeSly said:


> Is this really "Superlative Chronometer Officially Certified"? Can't be...


Nope. They just copied the text off a real Submariner. The Sea-Gull ST1612 is not a terrible movement, but it's not chronometer accurate.

I prefer a PERLATIVE CERONOMETER.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ironwatch Day-Date review is live. this is as good, if not better than the Cronos. it's excellent.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

SteelDive SD1953's on sale in 19 hours on AliX for $79.60 plus another $1 off making it $78.60-------unbelievably good deal!!! Love their Kermit.









103.48US $ 74% OFF|Sd1953 Stainless Steel Nh35 Watch Steeldive Top Brand Sapphire Glass Men Dive Watches Reloj Hombre - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

TypeSly said:


> Is this really "Superlative Chronometer Officially Certified"? Can't be...


That's ok, they are not waterproof either! Mine succumbed to a mist on the beach.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Nope. They just copied the text off a real Submariner. The Sea-Gull ST1612 is not a terrible movement, but it's not chronometer accurate.
> 
> I prefer a PERLATIVE CERONOMETER.
> View attachment 16722038


Hey hey... don't insult my very first Chinese watch... I paid a Rolex perlative price for it...15$ and it's mechanical 😂
Thank God things have massively changed since then (5 years ago?) and now we have a millions views thread here .


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

If anyone is after a Cadisen, apparently this code will get you $8 off at their store.
DAN328D8


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> SteelDive SD1953's on sale in 19 hours on AliX for $79.60 plus another $1 off making it $78.60-------unbelievably good deal!!! Love their Kermit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice. Ngl I’m tempted is that a good deal for these?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> SteelDive SD1953's on sale in 19 hours on AliX for $79.60 plus another $1 off making it $78.60-------unbelievably good deal!!! Love their Kermit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see it as 93€ in France which is $98, so $20 more than what you pay in the US 😓 China ****s us Europeans big time!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Addiesdive Monster - $113* with discounts? ($122.18 - $9.00)








149.0US $ 50% OFF|Addiesdive Ad2103 Brand 42mm Men Nh36 Dive Watches With Week Steel Bezel Watch Captain Willard Men's Monster Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Pogo247 (May 11, 2020)

rokman said:


> Sure but I wish they also have a go at the iconic zenith case
> 
> Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


I actually emailed them to see if they would be attempting this, I'll post a reply if they come back to me

Sent from my SM-G991B using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> I see it as 93€ in France which is $98, so $20 more than what you pay in the US 😓 China ****s us Europeans big time!


That sucks!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Nice. Ngl I’m tempted is that a good deal for these?


That is more than a good deal. I have shopped these before prior to getting mine for $83 and that was a good deal. $78 and change is the cheapest I have ever seen them Go for it!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

For those of you wanting to try the Sanda Tank Solo, it is $1835 here: 18.09US $ 31% OFF|Sanda Rectangular Wrist Watches For Women Silver Case Ladies Watches Luxury Brand Leather Band Quartz Clock Zegarek Damski 1108 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
US buyers get $1 off on orders over $12 making it $17.35. Simply click on coupons. I am looking for pics and reviews from some of you.









17.04US $ 35% OFF|Sanda Rectangular Wrist Watches For Women Silver Case Ladies Watches Luxury Brand Leather Band Quartz Clock Zegarek Damski 1108 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> I see it as 93€ in France which is $98, so $20 more than what you pay in the US  China ****s us Europeans big time!


Aren’t taxes included in that price?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I see it as 93€ in France which is $98, so $20 more than what you pay in the US 😓 China ****s us Europeans big time!


it is rather the European VATs, up to 27%


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Here’s The AliExpress customer service page on VAT:



https://customerservice.aliexpress.com/knowledgeDetail?spm=a2g0o.detail.1000023.12.485c6da0XkM0fI&hcAppId=1248&hcFromCode=Xn2Tk1tb7&hcSessionId=26-1248-e8cec3d9-71e1-492e-8e01-80b36d5a4923&knowledgeId=327012&categoryId=21037511



Note this question and answer on the inclusion of VAT in prices:










I am not a VAT expert, but I have read that it’s generally around 20 percent. Now, some quick math. If we were to assume a 20 percent sales tax rate for everyone in the US, then the total price would be $79.60 x 1.20 = $95.52.

That seems very close to the $98 calculated by mougino. So, it would seem the Europeans are screwed by $2.48.

For those of you not in the USA, our prices NEVER include taxes; those are only calculated when we check out.

When I say NEVER, I am not referring only to AlExpress. (OK, some prices may include sales taxes, but that is very rare.) I assume this is because sales tax rates vary so much. Every state, county, and city can independently set sales taxes. Different cities within a state can (and often do) have different sales tax rates. And the sales tax rates can vary depending on the type of item.


----------



## pdino (Mar 11, 2021)

Are there some good general discount codes for this sale?


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Sale is on! Finally managed to snag me a "Salmon" Merkur









Sent from my SM-G998B using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I waited until this morning to check out, save a few bucks and got the Berny compressor, in white, for $71.78 w/ free shipping:










And this thing (Gypsophila? Video here), because I really liked the moving face on it... and at the price, I could take a chance ($31.01)


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

Gypsophila - The watch and the sound:


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DSlocum said:


> I waited until this morning to check out, save a few bucks and got the Berny compressor, in white, for $71.78 w/ free shipping:


You did well, I spent $78.08 last week  
Looking forward to seeing this model.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

GHK said:


> Gypsophila - The watch and the sound:
> 
> View attachment 16724605


Though it may age me, this is what I thought of when I saw it...
\


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

fyioska said:


> Sale is on! Finally managed to snag me a "Salmon" Merkur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Link please

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

This may be the best deal I'll get all year. The Jun15 code worked as well for discount.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

pdino said:


> Are there some good general discount codes for this sale?


JUN15 - $15 off purchases of $120 or more

JUN5 - $5 off purchases of $40 or more

These both work in the USA. I am not sure if they will work in other countries; they often have location-specific codes during the sales.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Caledonia said:


> If anyone is after a Cadisen, apparently this code will get you $8 off at their store.
> DAN328D8


It looks like this and other YouTuber codes were disabled during the sale (or expired at the start of the sale). I wasn’t able to get this or similar codes to work.

Has anyone had luck with these codes since the sale began?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> JUN15 - $15 off purchases of $120 or more
> 
> JUN5 - $5 off purchases of $40 or more
> 
> ...


I am in Canada and they don't work. As a matter of fact, most coupons don't work for me this time around. I tried to use a coupon for 50$ on an order of 79$ and was told that the minimum was not met.. WTF.
Still spent some stupid money on watches - broke down the purchase in 3 orders.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> It looks like this and other YouTuber codes were disabled during the sale (or expired at the start of the sale). I wasn’t able to get this or similar codes to work.
> 
> Has anyone had luck with these codes since the sale began?
> 
> ...


Yes, I gave it a try too out of curiosity.


----------



## fyioska (Nov 24, 2019)

Omegafanboy said:


> Link please
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Sold out now but they do still have the Rose dial in stock.








79.0US $ 60% OFF|Merkur Salmon Dial Watch Vintage 70s Classic Cross Line Dial Original Design Handwind Mechanical Watch For Men Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

San Martin Speedy 57 has been unboxed.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> *Addiesdive Monster - $113* with discounts? ($122.18 - $9.00)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sea Knight equivalent (afaik identical minus the logo) can be had for below 100$ (101-6-9=86$)


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Mysterious Code Titanium with Miyota 8217 (hacking, 24h indicator) can be had for 80$ or less at Anyada Watch Store.
Can't post a link, stoopid Aliex makes it an affiliate link.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

One other recommendation is the Chameri ( Chimera scrambled?) for 54$ - coupons at the Heimdallr Watch Store - in essence a VH31 King Seiko copage almost identical to the 75$ Escapement Time one.
I took a chance.

Again, if anyone has a solution to copy links from an IOS Aliex app to the forum without mangling them or making them affiliate links... I'm all ears.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

SF Express - any recommendations for working with their customer service? I had a watch from AliEx they claim was delivered and signed for, but I don't have the watch. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

hanshananigan said:


> SF Express - any recommendations for working with their customer service? I had a watch from AliEx they claim was delivered and signed for, but I don't have the watch.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


When did they say the watch was delivered? In the past, I've had orders marked as "delivered" days before the watches actually came to me. I don't know if they were specifically handled by SF Express. I always assumed it had something to do with the hand-off from the courier to USPS for final delivery to my house.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> For those of you wanting to try the Sanda Tank Solo, it is $1835 here: 18.09US $ 31% OFF|Sanda Rectangular Wrist Watches For Women Silver Case Ladies Watches Luxury Brand Leather Band Quartz Clock Zegarek Damski 1108 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress
> US buyers get $1 off on orders over $12 making it $17.35. Simply click on coupons. I am looking for pics and reviews from some of you.
> 
> 
> ...


I reviewed it a few weeks ago (as well as the Pablo Raez)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

caktaylor said:


> When did they say the watch was delivered? In the past, I've had orders marked as "delivered" days before the watches actually came to me. I don't know if they were specifically handled by SF Express. I always assumed it had something to do with the hand-off from the courier to USPS for final delivery to my house.


Thanks. On 6/17 it was marked, "Delivered. Signed by . Thank you for..."

SF Express doesn't seem to have customer service in English. I wrote to the seller (Merkur on AliEx) to ask for help. 

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> JUN15 - $15 off purchases of $120 or more
> 
> JUN5 - $5 off purchases of $40 or more
> 
> ...


Didn't work in the UK either.

Anybody know of any codes for old Blighty?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Didn't work in the UK either.
> 
> Anybody know of any codes for old Blighty?


Pro Tip: If you follow any stores (and you should), check your messages in the AliExpress app (not the website). For example, I found this message from a store I follow with certain country-specific discount codes that are supposed to be active during the summer sale. I cannot test them because, we’ll, they are country-specific.
Anyway, this is what I have. There may be additional codes for other countries.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This has some codes for Brazil.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I found a few more coupons that appear to work during the sale, at least in the USA:

618COUPON3 - $3 off a $20 order
618COUPONUS6 - $6 off a $40 order <--- NOTICE THIS CODE IS SLIGHTLY DIFFERENT FROM THE OTHERS
618COUPON9 - $9 off a $60 order
618COUPON15 - $15 off a $100 order

All of the above coupons were tested successfully and all combine with the $3 off every $30 promotion.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> Pro Tip: If you follow any stores (and you should), check your messages in the AliExpress app (not the website). For example, I found this message from a store I follow with certain country-specific discount codes that are supposed to be active during the summer sale. I cannot test them because, we’ll, they are country-specific.
> Anyway, this is what I have. There may be additional codes for other countries.
> 
> View attachment 16725633


Thanks caktaylor, I'll take a look!

On another note, does anybody know of any decent white-dialled, diver style, quartz watches on Ali? Thinking of trying out hydromodding and an inexpensive quartz diver should do the trick.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I found some UK codes, but I have no way of testing them.

6JUNE14 - GBP12 off purchase of GBP115
6JUNE24 - GBP24 off purchase of GBP165
6JUNE6 - GBP5 off purchase of GBP40
6JUNE3 - GBP2 off purchase of GBP25

This is where I found the codes...








AliExpress promo code: Exclusive £10 OFF in January 2023


Use one of our 20 live AliExpress discount codes & offers, hand picked & tested by us to bring you the best savings – DailyMail




discountcode.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

JUN5 is case sensitive, has to be all caps.

But it worked, yippee...


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Anybody here plan to buy a $31 "MoonSwatch"? 

US $9.98 30%OFF | 6 pins s mark Functional Speedmaster Planet Quartz Watch High Quality Ceramic Swatch Venus Mercury








9.98US $ 30% OFF|6 pins s mark Functional Speedmaster Planet Quartz Watch High Quality Ceramic Swatch Venus Mercury| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

hollywoodphil said:


> Anybody here plan to buy a $10 "MoonSwatch"?
> 
> US $9.98 30%OFF | 6 pins s mark Functional Speedmaster Planet Quartz Watch High Quality Ceramic Swatch Venus Mercury
> 
> ...


I have better ways to waste my money than that fake crap. Imagine how bad it will be! You don’t get much these days for that money.


----------



## 1655proto (Jul 3, 2021)

It's $32.75, the $9.98 for an empty box, the subdials are normally flat on the cheaper ones, not dished like the gen pictures shown, but at least it's priced closer to what it's worth rather than what swatch were trying to rip people off with.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

hollywoodphil said:


> Anybody here plan to buy a $10 "MoonSwatch"?
> 
> US $9.98 30%OFF | 6 pins s mark Functional Speedmaster Planet Quartz Watch High Quality Ceramic Swatch Venus Mercury
> 
> ...


10 USD is the cost of the box...35 for the watch


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Notathome said:


> 10 USD is the cost of the box...35 for the watch


It's a nice box though.... so you got that goin' for ya! 😁


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

It's nine months since I got my last watch and there is nothing that makes me want to pull the trigger. Even at higher prices I cannot find something that I can say really adds to my collection and would be worth to try...bug in my consumerism routines...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

crAss said:


> It's nine months since I got my last watch and there is nothing that makes me want to pull the trigger. Even at higher prices I cannot find something that I can say really adds to my collection and would be worth to try...bug in my consumerism routines...


On one hand, that’s a good feeling, being content and not feeling the lust out getting drawn into the hype of a sale. But on the other hand, it’s also bloody frustrating when you still want to buy_ something_!!


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

crAss said:


> It's nine months since I got my last watch and there is nothing that makes me want to pull the trigger. Even at higher prices I cannot find something that I can say really adds to my collection and would be worth to try...bug in my consumerism routines...


I've been tempted by these three but haven't pulled the trigger yet...









178.56US $ 52% OFF|SEESTERN SUB600T Mens Diver Watch Automatic NH35 Movement Ceramic Bezel Lume Mechanical Wristwatches Sapphire Waterproof| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













281.2US $ 63% OFF|Octopus Kraken Vintage Automatic Watch Luxury Barracuda 40mm Black Bubble Mirror 30bar Pt5000 Sw200 Mechanical Watches Relogio - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













153.12US $ 76% OFF|Addiesdive 2022 Hot Sell Men Pot Cover Sapphire Watch Japan Nh35 Steel Watches Automatic Wristwatch Fashion Luminous Dive Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

At least I have been getting more and more straps. Bad thing is that I am reaching a plateu with them as well since I have found for most of my watches a strap that I do not want to exchange. My submariner 43mm homage by pagani (PD-1639) is collecting dust, hasn't been worn for almost a year now. I will get a silicon strap with a buckle to wear at the beach.








7.94US $ 48% OFF|20mm 21mm 22mm 19mm Rubber Watchband Fit For Rolex Submariner Daytona Gmt Yacht-master Silicone Strap Black Watch Band Bracelets - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




Maybe I will try to get rid of the shiny surfaces as well with some scotch brite. 

I got the PD-1639 for 55 euros at normal price not in a sale and now they sell it for 120 euros, which you probably can get down to 105 with coupons and codes. Still double the price. 








99.99US $ 80% OFF|2021 Pagani Design Brand Automatic Mechanical Men Watch 100m Waterproof Male Sapphire Glass Sports Wrist Watch Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Also, at last I managed to find a nylon strap with gold/appricot stitching after almost a 2 years search.








15.9US $ 80% OFF|Nylon Texture Leather Watchband For Panerai Pam01661|441 Marina Watch Strap Black Blue 22mm 24mm 26mm Accessories Bracelets - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




I need it for my pagani aquaracer homage (PD-1617) in black PVD. The original strap has lost one of the two loops and the second is ready to fall off as well due to wearing. I got the black pvd metal bracelet, but I did not like the combo so I need this.
It's funny cause I paid 52 euros for it and I am going to spend 20 for a replacement strap after having spent 16 for the bracelet. I also had to cut down the stem cause the watch stopped around midnight.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I've never bought from Ali before. I've been looking a few watches. Placing all three in the shopping cart. 

It takes me awhile to press the buy. So the watches have been cooking in the cart. 

Now I've gotten emails telling to look at the cart. Ali is gutting the prices of what I want. So far, $75 bucks cheaper on the three. 

It's hard to resist these guys. They're serious.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

I put the 18mm Uncle Seiko wide-link bracelet on the Baltany


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

caktaylor said:


> I found some UK codes, but I have no way of testing them.
> 
> 6JUNE14 - GBP12 off purchase of GBP115
> 6JUNE24 - GBP24 off purchase of GBP165
> ...


Thanks caktaylor, those didn't work for me unfortunately.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

I was able to get these codes to work for me in the UK, specifically the last one.

$4 off $40: 6SUMMER4
$6 off $70: 6SUMMER6
$10 off $120: 6SUMMER10
$15 off $180: 6SUMMER15

Quite chuffed that something finally worked. That was enough to get me to click the button on another San Martin.

There were also these codes which I came across, no idea if they work but perhaps they might help someone:

Selected products:
$3 off $30: 6SELECT3
$6 off $50: 6SELECT6
$9 off $80: 6SELECT9
$14 off $140: 6SELECT14
$24 off $200: 6SELECT24


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> I was able to get these codes to work for me in the UK, specifically the last one.
> 
> $4 off $40: 6SUMMER4
> $6 off $70: 6SUMMER6
> ...


I caved and bought a Pagani BB panda chrono, some mod dials, hands and a nato. I split up the order to take advantage of the $3/9 deal I also had a few coupons from the Money Hop games and finally I used the discount codes.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> It's nine months since I got my last watch and there is nothing that makes me want to pull the trigger. Even at higher prices I cannot find something that I can say really adds to my collection and would be worth to try...bug in my consumerism routines...


Same here. I recently built a 36mm Explorer mod with a Bliger case and I'm content. No watch seems to attract me at this moment ¯\(ツ)/¯


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I've done the research on the models I want. VAT sucks but it is what it is. 

Standard ship for free. July 21 for the EST delivery date. 

Ali is killing it. There's $1000 watches I know damn good and well are lessor then the same $250 San Martin.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

3 watches ordered. I'm no longer an Ali virgin. 

Models,

SN086-G (Grey and orange. Decided on a coin flip between the black and red)

SN017-G, green dial and bezel. 

SN084-G, the blue and black mother of pearl.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Grasshopperglock said:


> 3 watches ordered. I'm no longer an Ali virgin.
> 
> Models,
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Condolences.

Please note that the estimated arrival date provided by AliExpress is a randomly generated date that has no actual bearing on when you will actually receive the watch. Here’s hoping they at least got the year correct.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> Congratulations! Condolences.
> 
> Please note that the estimated arrival date provided by AliExpress is a randomly generated date that has no actual bearing on when you will actually receive the watch. Here’s hoping they at least got the year correct.
> 
> ...


Read a little into that too. Shipping time was a huge part of me ordering. 

However, on the order page. "This order will shipped in 9 days. If not, your refund will be issued automatically". 

So we'll see. I have no problem in the world cancelling the order. I won't miss the money during the 5-7 days it takes to reverse the charge. 

It's all going to be ok. If not, I will roll them in a review.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

After discounts and using the JUN15 code, I was able to get the Addiesdive retro diver I've had my eyes on for a while for $121 shipped:









153.12US $ 76% OFF|Addiesdive 2022 Hot Sell Men Pot Cover Sapphire Watch Japan Nh35 Steel Watches Automatic Wristwatch Fashion Luminous Dive Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Looks like a Certina or Vaer inspired design. This is the first time I've seen it discounted below $170-ish since it launched.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

MadVulcan said:


> After discounts and using the JUN15 code, I was able to get the Addiesdive retro diver I've had my eyes on for a while for $121 shipped:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the Addies retro diver case and the Vaer case are one and the same.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Techme said:


> I thought the Addies retro diver case and the Vaer case are one and the same.


Yeah. And the Vaer case looks like a variation of an Omega case to me, with those twisted lugs, though minus crown guard. 

I'm not very familiar with Vaer and Certina models. The case does say Vaer to me, but the hands and dial remind me of Certina. I'm not sure of the dial size on any of the three watches, but it looks like it might be the 31mm size of most Seamasters, and I wonder if that's true of Vaer. I'll find out when it arrives. 

I don't know if it's an homage to anything specific or just a general mashup. Whatever it is, it's handsome. The last thing I needed was another vintage diver, but at that price for the specs, I couldn't resist. That crystal shape looks interesting too.


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

I’m looking at purchasing a Heimdallr Monster (a red one) in the sale. Has anyone bought one from Ali and can recommend a store as I’ve heard stories of the wrong colours being sent. I prefer the Heimdallr with that shark on the dial, so for me it’s worth that bit extra.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Read a little into that too. Shipping time was a huge part of me ordering.
> 
> However, on the order page. "This order will shipped in 9 days. If not, your refund will be issued automatically".
> 
> ...


The items are generally shipped before the deadline, but then it’s up to the carriers to get the items to you. I live in the US, and it generally takes 21-45 days, sometimes fewer and sometimes more, to get items after the order date.

You should have also been provided with a receipt confirmation date. That is usually pretty generous, like 60 to 75 days. That’s basically how much time the sellers/shippers have to get the item to you, regardless of whatever other estimates they may provide.

A couple of times, I’ve had sellers “ship” an item (note the quotes) before the cancellation date. Then, as the receipt confirmation date approached, the orders were cancelled by the sellers. Of course, they never shipped the items, they simply generated a shipping document that they never used. I got refunds, but it’s kind of a pain in the butt to have to request the refund for the seller’s cancellation. 

I don’t write this to scare you off, I’ve ordered many items fromAliExpress over the years and almost all have been trouble free. It’s just a little different experience from what we are used to when it comes to internet shopping.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Stevo67 said:


> I’m looking at purchasing a Heimdallr Monster (a red one) in the sale. Has anyone bought one from Ali and can recommend a store as I’ve heard stories of the wrong colours being sent. I prefer the Heimdallr with that shark on the dial, so for me it’s worth that bit extra.


My advice would be to check the store feedback, which should be +95%. Also, check how many sales the watch has in that store and their feedback. Message the seller to see if the watch is in stock and perhaps they will send a photo. Finally, checkout with PayPal.

I believe the Heimdallr Diver watch Store (aka Stanley Watch Store on IG) is legit. Their store feedback is 99%. Sometimes their prices can be higher, so as usual, cross-shop other store.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

So far mainly ordered some straps and tools. Coupons/discounts haven’t been amazing.

looking to buy an NH35 for a mod. Kinda tempted to just get a NH35 Steeldive sub (and salvage if needed). But this loose one is also rather cheap. Are these legit?
￡23.11 31％ Off | NH35 Movement Day Date Set High Accuracy Automatic Mechanical Watch Wrist








25.47US $ 30% OFF|Nh35 Movement Day Date Set High Accuracy Automatic Mechanical Watch Wrist - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

john_marston said:


> So far mainly ordered some straps and tools. Coupons/discounts haven’t been amazing.
> 
> looking to buy an NH35 for a mod. Kinda tempted to just get a NH35 Steeldive sub (and salvage if needed). But this loose one is also rather cheap. Are these legit?
> ￡23.11 31％ Off | NH35 Movement Day Date Set High Accuracy Automatic Mechanical Watch Wrist
> ...


That one looks fine, have ordered many similar ones with no problems. I like to see NH35 and SII stamped on the rotor for any I order. There are some other versions which say 'for NH35' and have a blue dummy hand on the movement and they do not look right.


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

Something new from Japan.
Can anyone foresee an AliExpress homage? If so, when and from which vendor(s)?








Introducing: The New-And-Improved G-Shock 'CasiOak' (Live Pics & Pricing)


The power of the sun, on the wrist of my arm.




www.hodinkee.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

SOZ620 said:


> Something new from Japan.
> Can anyone foresee an AliExpress homage? If so, when and from which vendor(s)?
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt anyone will make a solar powered homage of this watch. If you just want a Casioak homage, then check out Sanda; theirs is currently selling for $10.92 during the sale. Someone may also have one, but I am not sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

SOZ620 said:


> Something new from Japan.
> Can anyone foresee an AliExpress homage? If so, when and from which vendor(s)?
> 
> 
> ...





SOZ620 said:


> Something new from Japan.
> Can anyone foresee an AliExpress homage? If so, when and from which vendor(s)?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

in case you missed it I got my unboxing of the new Vintage Airking from Pagani


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> in case you missed it I got my unboxing of the new Vintage Airking from Pagani
> View attachment 16729784


Noice.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SOZ620 said:


> Something new from Japan.
> Can anyone foresee an AliExpress homage? If so, when and from which vendor(s)?
> 
> 
> ...


The real deal sells for around $/€ 100.
My advice would be: don't spend half that on a chinese plastic copy with inferior movement ..

[edit] keep your eyes open in the sales forum, e.g. here's one sold recently:








SOLD!! Casio G-Shock GA-B2100-1, Full kit, Like New...


The watch has sold. Thanks Buyer and WUS. Casio G-Shock GA-B2100-1, Full kit, Like New, $125, CONUS sale only. No trades please. I bought this one and the yellow version and I am not bonding with them so they must go. These have the updated Solar and Bluetooth module. I have a very good...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

Stevo67 said:


> I’m looking at purchasing a Heimdallr Monster (a red one) in the sale. Has anyone bought one from Ali and can recommend a store as I’ve heard stories of the wrong colours being sent. I prefer the Heimdallr with that shark on the dial, so for me it’s worth that bit extra.


I bought my red monster in April 2021 from the Heimdallr Diver Watch Store, got the right color and there were no problems with the watch. But their current prices are bonkers, I paid 109 euros for mine and currently they are asking 211 euros for one.

PS. I suggest to avoid the similary named Heimdallr Watch Store. I bought a red monster from them first, but as the red dial was the most popular of that sale, they offered that version, although they did have any stock. After the purchase, they contacted me and offered another color - I refused and the store cancelled the sale. The same happened to other forum members.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

MadVulcan said:


> Yeah. And the Vaer case looks like a variation of an Omega case to me, with those twisted lugs, though minus crown guard.
> 
> I'm not very familiar with Vaer and Certina models. The case does say Vaer to me, but the hands and dial remind me of Certina. I'm not sure of the dial size on any of the three watches, but it looks like it might be the 31mm size of most Seamasters, and I wonder if that's true of Vaer. I'll find out when it arrives.
> 
> I don't know if it's an homage to anything specific or just a general mashup. Whatever it is, it's handsome. The last thing I needed was another vintage diver, but at that price for the specs, I couldn't resist. That crystal shape looks interesting too.


I have it and the dial is 31mm


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Connais-tu ceci ? Il fallait compter environ 270€ pour l'avoir en France. Je viens de trouver un magasin vendant 135€..... Bronze et titane, hummmm. J'appuie sur la gâchette mais j'ai peur que le magasin évite comme il y a quelques semaines des créations Pagani à 50€


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

nyonya said:


> I've been tempted by these three but haven't pulled the trigger yet...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice choices, all three!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Stevo67 said:


> I’m looking at purchasing a Heimdallr Monster (a red one) in the sale. Has anyone bought one from Ali and can recommend a store as I’ve heard stories of the wrong colours being sent. I prefer the Heimdallr with that shark on the dial, so for me it’s worth that bit extra.


Are you looking to buy the red monster V1 or V2. The V1 looks like the gen. 2 Seiko monster w/the triangular shark teeth whereas the V2 looks more like the Seiko V3 w/the rectangular indices. Make sure you know what you're buying. For my part, I prefer the Heimdallr V1.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

hori said:


> I have it and the dial is 31mm



Which do you have, the Addiesdive or Vaer?


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> The items are generally shipped before the deadline, but then it’s up to the carriers to get the items to you. I live in the US, and it generally takes 21-45 days, sometimes fewer and sometimes more, to get items after the order date.
> 
> You should have also been provided with a receipt confirmation date. That is usually pretty generous, like 60 to 75 days. That’s basically how much time the sellers/shippers have to get the item to you, regardless of whatever other estimates they may provide.
> 
> ...


I'd kinda expect a month. With the container on a ship situation.

But then again, StrapCode will show up at my door within three days. Taiwan to Texas.

Since I've been here I've watched this thread. Noticing how ALI has evolved. Grown. 

It also seems the San Martin is worth the wait. There's AAAA clones going around for a $1000. But that's because they have to duplicate the movement. Then there's AAA.

I'm excited on getting these three San Martin's.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Stevo67 said:


> I’m looking at purchasing a Heimdallr Monster (a red one) in the sale. Has anyone bought one from Ali and can recommend a store as I’ve heard stories of the wrong colours being sent. I prefer the Heimdallr with that shark on the dial, so for me it’s worth that bit extra.


This place notes the V (version) of Heimdallr monster they're selling-----note the difference between the indices of V1 vs. V2. Good luck and let us know what you opted for.








179.0US $ 35% OFF|Heimdallr Monster Automatic Mechanical Watch For Men NH36 Movement Stainless Steel C3 Lume 200m Diver Luxury Men Watch|Sports Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

johnmichael said:


> Are you looking to buy the red monster V1 or V2. The V1 looks like the gen. 2 Seiko monster w/the triangular shark teeth whereas the V2 looks more like the Seiko V3 w/the rectangular indices. Make sure you know what you're buying. For my part, I prefer the Heimdallr V1.


Thanks, I’ll keep an eye out for that. Looking at the V1 with the pointy teeth.


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

HunCame said:


> I bought my red monster in April 2021 from the Heimdallr Diver Watch Store, got the right color and there were no problems with the watch. But their current prices are bonkers, I paid 109 euros for mine and currently they are asking 211 euros for one.
> 
> PS. I suggest to avoid the similary named Heimdallr Watch Store. I bought a red monster from them first, but as the red dial was the most popular of that sale, they offered that version, although they did have any stock. After the purchase, they contacted me and offered another color - I refused and the store cancelled the sale. The same happened to other forum members.


Thanks, I think I’ll put one from there in my cart and wait for a sale. I’d rather wait than go through any hassle with a dodgy seller. The 3 cheapest sellers are saying they have 500+ pieces in stock of the one I want, which I thought seemed a bit odd so, not willing to take a chance.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Nobody try this? https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005004019898385.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2fra


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

#quartzonly


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

mougino said:


> The real deal sells for around $/€ 100.
> My advice would be: don't spend half that on a chinese plastic copy with inferior movement ..
> 
> [edit] keep your eyes open in the sales forum, e.g. here's one sold recently:
> ...


...or I can bottom fish for the real deal on Amazon Warehouse. (fast fulfillment, easy returns, factory warranty)


----------



## neverlate1973 (Aug 21, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Some quartz watches are easy for battery changes, and other NEED a case press. They cost under $15, and are well worth the money if you have a few quartz models. They also allow you to change out crystals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Overall how did the watch perform ? I like the look of it .


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

58.9US $ 5% OFF|40mm Men's Watch Caliber NH35 Kanagawa Surf Ultra Bright Luminous Dial Submarine Bezel Suitable for Diving Automatic Mechanical| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Seems like a fair price for the version on Miyota.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

DKK 1,549.96 53％ Off | SEESTERN SUB600T Mens Diver Watch Automatic NH35 Movement Ceramic Bezel Lume Mechanical Wristwatches Sapphire Waterproof Jubilee








178.56US $ 52% OFF|SEESTERN SUB600T Mens Diver Watch Automatic NH35 Movement Ceramic Bezel Lume Mechanical Wristwatches Sapphire Waterproof| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Slipped my eyes, that they are doing ceramic bezel’s on the 600t now.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I really need to stay off Ali. They're taking all my money.

San Martin SN095-G Version #2. White mother of pearl with logo. HKPT PT5000, (ETA 2824-2 clone movement). Uncommon 21mm lug width on the prez Looky-Like bracelet.

This time with DHL shipping.


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

San Martin SN008g









Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

Anyone who bought the Pagani design "moonwatch" who can get the promo code to work? It continues to state it can't be combined with other offers when I try.









87.99US $ 84% OFF|Pagani Design 2022 New Men's Watches Top Luxury Quartz Watch For Men Automatic Date Speed Chronograph Sapphire Mirror Wristwatch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

I had an unexpected free time today and was able to put out the review of this before vacation tomorrow.

Hope you enjoy it!






Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> I live in the US, and it generally takes 21-45 days


Wow! It usually between 17-28 days to reach me in Brazil.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Are you looking to buy the red monster V1 or V2. The V1 looks like the gen. 2 Seiko monster w/the triangular shark teeth whereas the V2 looks more like the Seiko V3 w/the rectangular indices. Make sure you know what you're buying. For my part, I prefer the Heimdallr V1.


Yeah, I agree. I got a black Heimdallr V1 from Heimdallr dot com in January for $179, and it was one of my best purchases this year. It's basically COSC accuracy, fit and finish are better than my Seiko mini-Monster.

Sorry to hear other folks had a bad experience with this store. My transaction was super smooth.

The V1 does not seem to be available, at least at this site. Bummer, the pointed indices were one of the design elements I liked the most, but the crystal is also outstanding.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

In case someone doesnt have one (I know, very unlikely).









83.58US $ 79% OFF|Sd1970 Steeldive Brand 44mm Men Nh35 Dive Watch With Ceramic Bezel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

pedro13 said:


> Nobody try this? https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005004019898385.html?gatewayAdapt=glo2fra


I think people are put off by the strange name. There might be some reviews on YouTube though.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

And if you’re into canvas straps, this has arrived recently. Super quality.









6.32US $ 7% OFF|18mm 20mm 22mm Canvas Army Khaki Green Nato Military Watch Band Strap - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Some quartz watches are easy for battery changes, and other NEED a case press. They cost under $15, and are well worth the money if you have a few quartz models. They also allow you to change out crystals.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention the Pagoda and that press in the same post. I changed the battery in my Pagoda and tried using that press (or one very similar) and can't for the life of me get the case back on. Any tips?

Sent from my Pixel 3a using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Just for giggles, a couple of weeks ago I dipped my toe into the Ali pool for the first time in several years. I ordered a cheap knockoff of a much-beloved Casio, and a second watch that doesn't appear to be a copy of anything I recognize, but probably is...

The first of those two, the $4.50 knock-off, arrived today, and I was pleasantly surprised.










Although the white knock-off appears bigger, it is a trick of the camera. It is within .15mm in width and 1mm in thickness, from the Casio. It is MUCH lighter though, and the instructions are pretty clear about not taking it into the pool or the ocean. The one upside is that there is plenty of strap for my elephantine wrists!

I'll post the other when it arrives... I expect better things with that one


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

San Martin SN036G Miyota 8315. Purchased from Watchdives on 6/21 received 6/29. 

The watch is great and I’d recommend it. Only criticism I can offer is the bezel action is a little soft and the hands are basically illegible in the dark. Low light they are okay. The polishing on the case is amazing. 

I didn’t size or even unwrap the bracelet so I cannot comment on it. I’m wearing it with the Bonetto Cinturini 295 rubber strap.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Hello friends,

Can you share coupon codes or are they linked to your account only? I just got this one I won’t be using












JojX said:


> In case someone doesnt have one (I know, very unlikely).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stupidly good value. Unfortunately the design doesn’t do it for me, so no, I don’t have one 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> Can you share coupon codes or are they linked to your account only? I just got this one I won’t be using
> View attachment 16732333


Thanks for that but:









Either you cannot share those, or someone was quicker than me in using it 😉


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

DSlocum said:


> Just for giggles, a couple of weeks ago I dipped my toe into the Ali pool for the first time in several years. I ordered a cheap knockoff of a much-beloved Casio, and a second watch that doesn't appear to be a copy of anything I recognize, but probably is...
> 
> The first of those two, the $4.50 knock-off, arrived today, and I was pleasantly surprised.
> 
> ...


I've thought about getting one of those just to practice/try out a few mods on it. For 4.50, that doesn't look too bad!


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Something happened to Aliexpress and the availability of products in europe (germany).

Does the below link work for anyone? 
I received that watch just about 5 weeks ago and now I can't find the watch anywhere on aliexpress. (Omega Seamaster Master hommage by Pagani Design)









107.09US $ 83% OFF|2022 neue PAGANI Design 41mm männer Automatische Mechanische Uhr Klassische Retro 200m Wasserdicht Sport Uhren Reloj hombre|Mechanische Uhren| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com





Thank you!



fone said:


> View attachment 16670042
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

fone said:


> Something happened to Aliexpress and the availability of products in europe (germany).
> 
> Does the below link work for anyone?
> I received that watch just about 5 weeks ago and now I can't find the watch anywhere on aliexpress. (Omega Seamaster Master hommage by Pagani Design)
> ...


Worked for me... Have you tried a different browser? Some of their links will not work in Firefox or, at least, not for me. I have taken to using Edge for AliExpress.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

48.0US $ |Yacht Aseptic Gray Surface Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Strap Silver 19 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





I wonder if this watch is worth something. Its got positive reviews. With code the price is just crazy good.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 48.0US $ |Yacht Aseptic Gray Surface Men's Automatic Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Strap Silver 19 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


It depends if you’re content with an unarmed 2813 Chinese movement and Harley (aka mineral) crystal. I’d probably throw in a bit more to get sapphire and a Seiko movement, or a Miyota at a minimum. 

I’d be looking at Pagani, or Paris would definitely have a similar looking watch in their vast catalogue.


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

fone said:


> Something happened to Aliexpress and the availability of products in europe (germany).


AliX has stopped shipping to Germany (Europe?) until the registration of the shops to the EPR-register (LUCID) is finished.

See here also.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

JojX said:


> In case someone doesnt have one (I know, very unlikely).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should by the blue dial, but I've already ordered 2 watches in the sale.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> I should buy the blue dial, but I've already ordered 2 watches in the sale.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Watchout63 said:


> I should by the blue dial, but I've already ordered 2 watches in the sale.


I'm really tempted by the green dial. With coupons and discounts, I can get it for $68 including taxes. That's such a great deal on a solid watch. I already have the black dial that I bought couple months back as my first AliExpress watch which I love. But I already ordered 5 watches during this sale...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

JojX said:


> In case someone doesnt have one (I know, very unlikely).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did order another one. Im always surprised just how well the compact case wears, my 11yo keeps borrowing mine, and it actually suits his wrist fine!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Watchout63 said:


> I should by the blue dial, but I've already ordered 2 watches in the sale.


So, why stop there, #3’s the charm! And at that price, you could resell and not lose anything.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

chadol baegi said:


> I'm really tempted by the green dial. With coupons and discounts, I can get it for $68 including taxes. That's such a great deal on a solid watch. I already have the black dial that I bought couple months back as my first AliExpress watch which I love. But I already ordered 5 watches during this sale...


Ya, I already have the black dial as well. I'm a sucker for the Turtle style case, have 4 Seiko Turtles now but the fit and finish of the SD Turtle is exquisite.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

No watches bought in this sale, just straps. With tax in the UK and lower value GBP, couldn't see any watch worthwhile to add to the collection. Hope this is just a phase and something will come up in the next sale.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

For a supposedly hard core communist country. Ali is sending me emails. "Arm Candy" as they labeled the email.

They really want me to buy this. All bronze. I guess I've always wanted a bronze watch. Which I have. To where WD-40 would be the perfect cleaner.

These guys are basturds. Green. San Martin.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

neverlate1973 said:


> Overall how did the watch perform ? I like the look of it .





neverlate1973 said:


> Overall how did the watch perform ? I like the look of it .


I really like my Nakzen Pagoda, especially after I upgraded the strap. I just wish they would go back to sapphire, even if they need to raise the price a few dollars.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

fone said:


> Something happened to Aliexpress and the availability of products in europe (germany).
> 
> Does the below link work for anyone?
> I received that watch just about 5 weeks ago and now I can't find the watch anywhere on aliexpress. (Omega Seamaster Master hommage by Pagani Design)
> ...


It works for me in Spain and at a fair price 130€


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

JojX said:


> In case someone doesnt have one (I know, very unlikely).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah ah i see it for € 472,14 ; sale is over ? lol


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

What a nice watch! ST16 movement makes a very good first impression. It's rotor is fairly quiet, no vibrations and after first day lost only 1s. Behaves waaaay better than ST25 that I've got in two Parnis watches, when ST16 meant to be a lower end model. The strap is nice quality too, no need to change it. I highly recommend it for the price.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Wonder what these are a "homage" to










OMG Constellation series


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

watchersam said:


> Wonder what these are a "homage" to
> 
> View attachment 16735368
> 
> ...








Swatch X Omega BIOCERAMIC MOONSWATCH Collection


Sięgnij gwiazd i eksploruj kosmos z kolekcją Omega X Swatch. Nie bój się marzyć i mierz wysoko z kultowym modelem Speedmaster w nowej odsłonie dzięki zegarkom z kolekcji MoonSwatch.




www.swatch.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

M


watchersam said:


> Wonder what these are a "homage" to
> 
> View attachment 16735368
> 
> ...


*REPLICAS*, and not homages. All the photos are stolen from Omega/Swatch, and the review pics show full branded replicas.

I'm pretty sure all the Moon Swatches currently offered on AliEx are replicas.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Has anyone bought one of these?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Has anyone bought one of these?
> 
> View attachment 16735502


The SteelDive version came out before the San Martin! 









STEELDIVE SD1969 Plo-Prof 1200m Dive Watch


Find steeldive watch review on watchdives store. Watchdives offers free Express service, 3-year warranty and free band gift for Steeldive SD1969 ploprof watches. 1200m waterproof steel dive watches.




watchdives.com





Plus, if you hold a moment or two, a $10 discount coupon will pop up. But, really, the San Martin is better for the $ since it has a PT5000 high beat movement vs SteelDive's NH35. Price is too close not to go for the San Martin unless you want a watch where you can easily and cheaply swap out the movement in case of catastrophe.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Ordered one of these mecaquartz


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Rumcajs9 said:


> What a nice watch! ST16 movement makes a very good first impression. It's rotor is fairly quiet, no vibrations and after first day lost only 1s. Behaves waaaay better than ST25 that I've got in two Parnis watches, when ST16 meant to be a lower end model. The strap is nice quality too, no need to change it. I highly recommend it for the price.
> View attachment 16735279
> 
> View attachment 16735278
> ...


My Berny says hello


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Ordered one of these mecaquartz
> 
> View attachment 16735697
> 
> ...


Just so you don’t get too disappointed, this isn’t a mechaquartz…


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Got an email. "It's arrived in your country or region". Delivery date the 11th. Which is on time. Shipping across the US is a slow drag. 

This is the white pearl dial San Martin, "Dirty Clam Perpetrator" in 40mm. Shipped by DHL.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Caledonia said:


> My Berny says hello
> View attachment 16735882


Whenever I see a Berny watch, I think of this:


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Just so you don’t get too disappointed, this isn’t a mechaquartz…


The listing says it is


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Heimdallr Orange Monster I ordered about 10 days before this summer sale arrived today. I'm relatively new to AliExpress and the world of watches in general so I didn't know about the Summer Sale. If I had only waited for the sale, I would've saved about $25-$30. But now I know so I will wait for annual sales. I was able to buy 5 more watches at very good discounts during the recent big Summer Sale so I don't feel too bad for overpaying for this Heimdallr Monster. $150 still isn't too bad for this watch.

Orange Monster is a watch I've been wanting for some time. My first automatic watch was Seiko Black Monster that I purchased on Amazon back in 2006, and I still own and love that watch. I wanted to add the Seiko Orange Monster but I discovered Seiko discontinued it many years ago. But thanks for Heimdallr, I finally got my Orange Monster. Sure I would've preferred the genuine Seiko Orange Monster but this Heimdallr Orange Monster is good substitute. The only thing I wished Heimdallr Monster had is smoother finish around the crown and the bezel edge areas as there are some really dangerous sharp spots on the watch. Other than these sharp areas, I really have no other complaints as it's pretty darn close copy to the original Seiko Monster.

Heimdallr Orange Monster









Seiko Black Monster


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Just so you don’t get too disappointed, this isn’t a mechaquartz…


There is some confusion as the 36mm SD8103 had the vh31 and the 39mm sd8107 did not. Now the SD8107 is no longer available and the SD8103 is 39mm. with the VH31. Anyway I sent a message asking for confirmation of the vh31 or refund. Will see what happens. Thanks.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Got an email. "It's arrived in your country or region". Delivery date the 11th. Which is on time. Shipping across the US is a slow drag.
> 
> This is the white pearl dial San Martin, "Dirty Clam Perpetrator" in 40mm. Shipped by DHL.



This one,


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

On the slow boat, regular shipping is this,

Due around the 21st.

One of their original designs. Not a 'Homage'. This is the watch I flipped a coin over. Between the grey and orange and the black and red. Screwed lugs, etc. It's an example of their craftsmanship in an independent watch of their creation. 

Check out the hands.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Also on the slow boat. Their 600bar model. With a ridiculous helium valve. 

This is supposed to be a mother of pearl dial. I'm eager to see how they did it.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

The last is this. Their 'Exploder' version. It'll feel my need for green.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

usclassic said:


> The listing says it is
> 
> View attachment 16736427


Sorry, my mistake, I’d thought that, although the VH31 is a high beat quartz, it was still just a quartz, looks like SII advertised it as mechaquartz https://calibercorner.com/seiko-caliber-vh31/ I’d thought only the movements which incorporate a mechanical element (ie, VK6x) were the mechaquartz… sorry!


----------



## Rocky555 (Nov 22, 2009)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Has anyone bought one of these?
> 
> View attachment 16735502


I would wear it but would not pay San Martin retail for it. How much is it anyway? Probably more than 500-600$?


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Sorry, my mistake, I’d thought that, although the VH31 is a high beat quartz, it was still just a quartz, looks like SII advertised it as mechaquartz https://calibercorner.com/seiko-caliber-vh31/ I’d thought only the movements which incorporate a mechanical element (ie, VK6x) were the mechaquartz… sorry!


No worries. I got confirmation that it is in fact a VH31.


















I have been collecting watches with this VH31 movement recently. I have a Jack Turner which I did a hydromod, this Steeldive and a Wolbrook on the way from France.


----------



## alex_oz (Mar 2, 2020)

Hey guys, did anyone had a chance to order the new Sugess homage to Zenith El Primero. Looks awesome and I am on the fence with this one









229.0US $ 51% OFF|Sugess 37mm Pilot Watches Of Men Seagull St19 Chronograph Swanneck Mechanical Wristwatches Dome Sapphire Crystal Force Army 2022 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys, did anyone had a chance to order the new Sugess homage to Zenith El Primero. Looks awesome and I am on the fence with this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It sure is a beauty but I am not tempted.


----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

Anyone try one of these...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

flymore said:


> Anyone try one of these...


Breitling counterfeit pal, typical at this price point and with badly photoshopped pictures of the real deal. Better edit your post and remove the link to not break forum rules.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

usclassic said:


> It sure is a beauty but I am not tempted.
> 
> View attachment 16737252


Oh wow, what’s the font on that case back?!!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Sorry, my mistake, I’d thought that, although the VH31 is a high beat quartz, it was still just a quartz, looks like SII advertised it as mechaquartz https://calibercorner.com/seiko-caliber-vh31/ I’d thought only the movements which incorporate a mechanical element (ie, VK6x) were the mechaquartz… sorry!


It is not "Meca" technically, nor is it "high beat". Both Seiko/TMI and Sunon refer to this type of 4 bps quartz as "Sweep Second" quartz. They are also not normally called "Smooth Sweep" movements, as that term is usually reserved for a Bulova Precisionist style movement that runs at 57,600 vph (16 bps).

In addition to the *VH31*, Seiko is also selling Sweep Second quartz movements with one to three sub-dial(s), displaying various combinations of Day, Date, and/or 24 hours. (VH6x, VH8x)

Mecaquartz movements do have a mechanical section running the chronograph, and sweep at 5 bps.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

alex_oz said:


> Hey guys, did anyone had a chance to order the new Sugess homage to Zenith El Primero. Looks awesome and I am on the fence with this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope see one in the metal here first. Really want one.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> It is not "Meca" technically, nor is it "high beat". Both Seiko/TMI and Sunon refer to this type of 4 bps quartz as "Sweep Second" quartz. They are also not normally called "Smooth Sweep" movements, as that term is usually reserved for a Bulova Precisionist style movement that runs at 57,600 vph (16 bps).
> 
> In addition to the *VH31*, Seiko is also selling Sweep Second quartz movements with one to three sub-dial(s), displaying various combinations of Day, Date, and/or 24 hours. (VH6x, VH8x)
> 
> Mecaquartz movements do have a mechanical section running the chronograph, and sweep at 5 bps.


Not to belabor a point but Seiko calls it a mechaquartz


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Not to belabor a point but Seiko calls it a mechaquartz
> 
> View attachment 16739856


Do they? This is a shot from *Caliber Corner*, not Seiko. Most of the information on this website in entered by members and is strictly crowdsourced. I know, because I've entered quite a few calibers, and corrected or added information to other entries.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Do they? This is a shot from *Caliber Corner*, not Seiko. Most of the information on this website in entered by members and is strictly crowdsourced. I know, because I've entered quite a few calibers, and corrected or added information to other entries.


…so, you mean I might have been right after all?? Can I give you my wife’s number so you can tell her for me?!!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Do they? This is a shot from *Caliber Corner*, not Seiko. Most of the information on this website in entered by members and is strictly crowdsourced. I know, because I've entered quite a few calibers, and corrected or added information to other entries.


So are you going to correct that listing to indicate the VH series should be referred to as sweep seconds not mechaquartz?
Save me from further embarrassment. 🤣

Guess I need to tell Wolbrook to change their listing since I ordered a skindiver WT "mecaquartz" watch from them that is really just sweeping seconds also.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

usclassic said:


> So are you going to correct that listing to indicate the VH series should be referred to as sweep seconds not mechaquartz?
> Save me from further embarrassment. 🤣
> 
> Guess I need to tell Wolbrook to change their listing since I ordered a skindiver WT "mecaquartz" watch from them that is really just sweeping seconds also.


Probably? If you can show me where Seiko, Epson, SII or TMI call it "Meca-Quartz", then I'll retract my statement. A microbrand is no more an "authority" than Caliber Corner, especially compared to the actual manufacturers of these movements..

Many people make the mistake of thinking BOTH the VH and VK movements are "meca-quartz", whereas only the VK movements are true hybrids, with a strictly mechanical chronograph module mated to an underlying quartz movement.









Chronography 8: Meca-Quartz—Is It Really the Poor Relation? - Worn & Wound


What is it about meca-quartz chronos? They have a knack of getting an opinion from even the calmest, most relaxed of watchies. Like most arguments, it’s simple enough in principle. You can have a mechanical chronograph powered by a mainspring, regulated by a balance wheel and controlled with a...




wornandwound.com


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Probably? If you can show me where Seiko, Epson, SII or TMI call it "Meca-Quartz", then I'll retract my statement. A microbrand is no more an "authority" than Caliber Corner, especially compared to the actual manufacturers of these movements..
> 
> Many people make the mistake of thinking BOTH the VH and VK movements are both "meca-quartz", whereas only the VK movements are true hybrids, with a strictly mechanical chronograph module mated to an underlying quartz movement.
> 
> ...


What about this description?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

usclassic said:


> What about this description?
> 
> View attachment 16741007


Sounds like great marketing to me…


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Sounds like great marketing to me…


It is a great watch too.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Sorry, my mistake, I’d thought that, although the VH31 is a high beat quartz, it was still just a quartz, looks like SII advertised it as mechaquartz https://calibercorner.com/seiko-caliber-vh31/ I’d thought only the movements which incorporate a mechanical element (ie, VK6x) were the mechaquartz… sorry!


<iframe src="Election 2020 Debate GIF by CBS News - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="364" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>

<iframe src="Happy Dance GIF by ShiGai - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="480" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>

<iframe src="Fran Healy Nba GIF by Travis - Find & Share on GIPHY" width="480" height="248" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Man, every sale I consider a Submariner homage, but every time I get unsure as to which.
One week I like modern Subs. The next vintage. And then sometimes I'm not interested at all 🤷‍♂️

Mainly been toying around with:
-Addiesdive quartz
-Pagani Design
-One of those custom vintage 1960s NH35/acrylic
-Steeldive 1953
-San Martin V3 water ghost
-SM SN004 vintage sub with 3, 6, 9 dial
-Cronos modern sub
-SN006-G

I would get the SD1953 at its great price, but then at checkout I'm reminded of tax as well as wanting a nicer bracelet, probably bumping it up to £100+ all in. The most logical would probably be the SM water ghost, since it avoids Ali tax (and 9/10 times UK customs will let it through) and is high quality. Though I like the look of the Cronos more, despite preferring the SM brand...


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

The tracking on Ali is a step above USPS. Which isn't a compliment.

The Dirty Clam Perpetrator is in Ohio. Border to border, it's ~1,111 miles. So 500 miles per day by truck. Three days worth of lolly gagging at the shipment centers.

It's still on time.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Speaking of slow shipping: I got a movement holder in the post the other day which I ordered in November. Neat free item, considering I already got a refund. 

Funnily enough this never happens with items actually worth something...


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

usclassic said:


> It is a great watch too.
> 
> View attachment 16741300


Very nice! Can you send/post a short vid of the second hand sweeping? I and other would love to see!


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

johnmichael said:


> Very nice! Can you send/post a short vid of the second hand sweeping? I and other would love to see!


I made a terrible video just for you.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Man, every sale I consider a Submariner homage, but every time I get unsure as to which.
> One week I like modern Subs. The next vintage. And then sometimes I'm not interested at all 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Mainly been toying around with:
> ...


I have both the SteelDive 1953 as well as the San Martin V3 Water Ghost. I bought the SM first and really like it. But, knowing what I know after the purchase of both, I would not waste my time on the San Martin when the actual difference between the SM and the SteelDive is absolutely minimal. Consider that there are trade-offs w/both. With the San Martin, you do get a superior bracelet but there is no lume on the bezel. With the SD you get the lumed bezel (lume on both models is a wash-----both are excellent). So that leads me to your last thought-----get the Cronos. It is nicer by far than the SM in most respects (high beat PT5000 movement or go hog wild w/the SW200-1) but again there is at least one trade off. The bracelet supplied w/the Cronos while very nice is less robust than the SM. With the SteelDive, you get a bracelet that is the equivalent of Seiko's bracelets on their Turtle, Monster, and even Sumo! The smart money is on the SteelDive unless you want to go all out on a subby and get a Ginault like I did. Doing that will solve all your problems/trade-offs-----I think. Now, to throw you a curveball, why not an Invica 9937? The one I have is "Swiss Made" and has the same movement (Sellita SW200-1) as the Ginault but the Ginault's is Elabore grade. Right now, you can get the 9937 on Amazon for $169 and that is pretty much a steal however there are 2 trade offs. First, it is an Invicta and second the lume is poor but it is actually one damn nice watch!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

usclassic said:


> I made a terrible video just for you.


Thank you, I LIKE!!


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

42mm PAM Submersible style case, good for projects:

US $48.47 30%OFF | NH35 NH36 Case, 316L Stainless Steel 42MM Watch Case Bezel Black Inner Shadow Case for NH35/NH36/4R/7S Movement








39.41US $ 30% OFF|Nh35 Nh36 Case, 316l Stainless Steel 42mm Watch Case Bezel Black Inner Shadow Case For Nh35/nh36/4r/7s Movement - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Grasshopperglock said:


> The Dirty Clam Perpetrator is in Ohio. Border to border, it's ~1,111 miles. Three days worth of lolly gagging at the shipment centers.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> I have both the SteelDive 1953 as well as the San Martin V3 Water Ghost. I bought the SM first and really like it. But, knowing what I know after the purchase of both, I would not waste my time on the San Martin when the actual difference between the SM and the SteelDive is absolutely minimal. Consider that there are trade-offs w/both. With the San Martin, you do get a superior bracelet but there is no lume on the bezel. With the SD you get the lumed bezel (lume on both models is a wash-----both are excellent). So that leads me to your last thought-----get the Cronos. It is nicer by far than the SM in most respects (high beat PT5000 movement or go hog wild w/the SW200-1) but again there is at least one trade off. The bracelet supplied w/the Cronos while very nice is less robust than the SM. With the SteelDive, you get a bracelet that is the equivalent of Seiko's bracelets on their Turtle, Monster, and even Sumo! The smart money is on the SteelDive unless you want to go all out on a subby and get a Ginault like I did. Doing that will solve all your problems/trade-offs-----I think. Now, to throw you a curveball, why not an Invica 9937? The one I have is "Swiss Made" and has the same movement (Sellita SW200-1) as the Ginault but the Ginault's is Elabore grade. Right now, you can get the 9937 on Amazon for $169 and that is pretty much a steal however there are 2 trade offs. First, it is an Invicta and second the lume is poor but it is actually one damn nice watch!
> 
> View attachment 16741820
> View attachment 16741824
> ...


Thanks for the comparisons, john.

That's very interesting on the SD vs SM. I assumed the build quality of the case, dial, hands etc would've been a significant step up from SD to SM. Perhaps not. In which case, SD is probably the way to go. And Cronos if I want something more fancy, as it does visually look better than the SM and costs roughly the same at a discount. 

Ginault & the Invicta don't do it for me.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

mougino said:


>


Lol, yep. 

It's easier to say a watch is an inch and a half instead of 40mm. But, '40mm' has more of a fancy sound.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

An unmarked white van pulled up outside my house.

DHL

Check it out,


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Charged with an LED flashlight, took my time taking the picture.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Grasshopperglock said:


> An unmarked white van pulled up outside my house.
> 
> DHL
> 
> Check it out,


Nice! That was fast! You already received one of your orders while I'm still waiting on one of mine to ship. I'm starting to worry the AliExpress seller is going to cancel the order and not ship my watch. I stacked multiple coupons so maybe the deal was too good.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

The screwdriverdriver they sent either fits or I'm not in the frame of mind of it not being able to fit. I had another screwdriver that did fit.

Two links removed.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Speaking of slow shipping: I got a movement holder in the post the other day which I ordered in November. Neat free item, considering I already got a refund.
> 
> Funnily enough this never happens with items actually worth something...


I got 4 watches for free due to delays. Two were in the middle of covid. Funny thing for these 2 I actually paid import duties because they were stopped at customs. 
I have never asked for money back if the package had cleared my country's customs even if I could. 
After the payment of VAT at the source it's never taken more than 40-45 days. 

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Does anyone know of a decent Ali Bell & Ross Br3 type watch? or similar


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

watchersam said:


> Does anyone know of a decent Ali Bell & Ross Br3 type watch? or similar











230.62US $ 10% OFF|Feice Men's Square Automatic Watch Waterproof Mechanical Watch Luminous Analog Wrist Watches For Men -fm508 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




aliexpress.com


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Grasshopperglock said:


> An unmarked white van pulled up outside my house.
> 
> DHL
> 
> ...


Love that it’s the President bracelet rather than the Jubilee.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

usclassic said:


> What about this description?
> 
> View attachment 16741007


If a seller doesn't understand the definition of "unique", can they be the trusted authority on "Mechanical Quartz"? All quartz movements have some mechanical parts.


*u·nique*​/yo͞oˈnēk/​​adjective​being *the only one of its kind*; unlike anything else.​"original and unique designs"​
Since Sunon also produces Sweep Quartz movements, and Bulova has produced smooth sweeping, Accutron and Precisionist movements for many years, is the VH31 correctly described as "unique"? Unfortunately, most people misuse the words *literally* and *unique* in everyday conversation. 

BTW- The Miyota 6Sxx series of quartz chronograph calibers run at 4bps on the central chronograph hands, but nobody calls them "meca-quartz".


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> If a seller doesn't understand the definition of "unique", can they be the trusted authority on "Mechanical Quartz"? All quartz movements have some mechanical parts.
> 
> 
> *u·nique*​/yo͞oˈnēk/​​adjective​being *the only one of its kind*; unlike anything else.​"original and unique designs"​
> ...


Wolbrook put mecaquartz on the dial....


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> If a seller doesn't understand the definition of "unique", can they be the trusted authority on "Mechanical Quartz"?…
> 
> …Unfortunately, most people misuse the words *literally* and *unique* in everyday conversation.





usclassic said:


> Wolbrook put mecaquartz on the dial....


I think this is the wrong thread for the “if it says it on the dial then it _must_ be true” debate! 

OMG, you guys are, like, _literally_ killing me! (…see what I did there…?)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Schrödinger on AliExpress: it's both a mechaquartz, and not a mechaquartz..


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Man, every sale I consider a Submariner homage, but every time I get unsure as to which.
> One week I like modern Subs. The next vintage. And then sometimes I'm not interested at all 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Mainly been toying around with:
> ...


Hi, would recommend the Addiesdive quartz. I've bought four now. Like I've said in another post, they're all slightly different, i.e., they don't have the consistency of Casio. But it is one of those watches you feel like your getting more than you paid for. And it's cheap enough, it won't put a huge delay to your other purchases.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Berny quartz watch. Came a while back, but boy what a letdown. After some very nice Addiesdive Sub quartz, a quite good Carnival field style watch, and a very nice Nakzen Pagoda, this one Berny came along, but sat and sat. Having had it for a few weeks, I finally did something to it that may have saved it from the sales block or the garbage can.

Nice long hands, deep blue sunburst dial, reliable Miyota inside. Nasty, horrible bracelet, frankly unwearable when it came (and this from the guy who thinks Casio folded link bracelets are comfortable, lol). Hit it with the scotch brite pad. Brushed out the ugly high polish on the topside and then brushed away at the underside and sides of the bracelet. Still jingly and jangly and cheap, but now doesn’t seem to be pulling so much hair out. Will do some more brushing tomorrow!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Schrödinger on AliExpress: it's both a mechaquartz, and not a mechaquartz..


Meez don't find funny!


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Marcelo71 said:


> Berny quartz watch. Came a while back, but boy what a letdown. After some very nice Addiesdive Sub quartz, a quite good Carnival field style watch, and a very nice Nakzen Pagoda, this one Berny came along, but sat and sat. Having had it for a few weeks, I finally did something to it that may have saved it from the sales block or the garbage can.
> 
> Nice long hands, deep blue sunburst dial, reliable Miyota inside. Nasty, horrible bracelet, frankly unwearable when it came (and this from the guy who thinks Casio folded link bracelets are comfortable, lol). Hit it with the scotch brite pad. Brushed out the ugly high polish on the topside and then brushed away at the underside and sides of the bracelet. Still jingly and jangly and cheap, but now doesn’t seem to be pulling so much hair out. Will do some more brushing tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 16744204


With what and how did you clean the polishing ???


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

pablo37 said:


> With what and how did you clean the polishing ???


With a scotch brite pad:








Cleaned it up with soap and water. Results are ok, but it has stopped pulling out hair all the time. It does, will probably always pinch some, but much improved. Will do more brushing on underside and sides of bracelet today.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

watchersam said:


> Does anyone know of a decent Ali Bell & Ross Br3 type watch? or similar


Not an AE, but there is the Aquatico. Two things to know; first, they almost always
runs sales and second, I have heard both good and bad about their QC.
Good luck with the hunt.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks like Phylida made a big update to their PO homage:









139.2US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 500m Men's 43.5mm Automatic Diver Watch Black Dial Sapphire Crystal Skyfall Special Edition Ceramic Insert Nh35a - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com






A claimed 500m (!) water resistance (old was 200)
New textured grid dial option
BGW9 lume (old lume was crap)
NH35 (arguably a downgrade, previous one was a PT5000)
-Color-matched date wheel (old one was white)

Con: no lumed bezel


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

So the Berny Compressor showed up from this past sale.
Not sure what to expect. Initial impressions is a nice looking good sized (42.5mm) watch. Upon setting the time and date for the first time, the Day setting seemed a bit clunky with the mechanism. The point of the minute hand is a bit hard to see in my office lighting. Other than that, we'll see how it wears. The inner bezel roation seems smooth. The crowns are a bit rough cut, but what do you expect for an $80 watch? The rubber strap which I like the styling, is a bit small imo, with my 8 inch wrist, it's on 4th to last hole which means the 2 keepers are sitting on the end of the strap basically. The dial color is more a tangerine which my iphone pic is showing more yellow for some reason. It's a nice color in person.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Watchout63 said:


> So the Berny Compressor showed up from this past sale.
> Not sure what to expect. Initial impressions is a nice looking good sized (42.5mm) watch. Upon setting the time and date for the first time, the Day setting seemed a bit clunky with the mechanism. The point of the minute hand is a bit hard to see in my office lighting. Other than that, we'll see how it wears. The inner bezel roation seems smooth. The crowns are a bit rough cut, but what do you expect for an $80 watch? The rubber strap which I like the styling, is a bit small imo, with my 8 inch wrist, it's on 4th to last hole which means the 2 keepers are sitting on the end of the strap basically. The dial color is more a tangerine which my iphone pic is showing more yellow for some reason. It's a nice color in person.
> View attachment 16745776


My Berny says hello 
(For the price paid it is a steal)


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

MadVulcan said:


> NH35 (arguably an upgrade, previous one was a PT5000)


FTFY
I'll take a bulletproof and easily-replaced NH35 over an ETA 2824 clone any day, the higher beat rate is your only meaningful upgrade.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> FTFY
> I'll take a bulletproof and easily-replaced NH35 over an ETA 2824 clone any day, the higher beat rate is your only meaningful upgrade.


Well, the PT5000 can be regulated to a very high accuracy. See my profile photo? That's a timegraph of a PT5000 I own.

The PT5000 is also thinner (5.32 vs 4.6mm). Note that the Phylida I linked is 16mm thick. Some of that thickness is probably due to the 500m water resistance rating, but a hair of that could be due to the movement choice.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> So the Berny Compressor showed up from this past sale.


My white one cleared customs in LA yesterday, so I expect it sometime.. um... next month? Tomorrow? A fortnight from the second Tuesday of next week?

Soon-ish, I hope!


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DSlocum said:


> My white one cleared customs in LA yesterday, so I expect it sometime.. um... next month? Tomorrow? A fortnight from the second Tuesday of next week?
> 
> Soon-ish, I hope!


Mine took exactly 14 days from date of order to arrive here in Michigan. With the supply chain issues these days I thought that was impressive. Good luck with yours, it should arrive soon.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

The slow boat takes awhile. 


On the ALI website. They want shipping on each watch. In other words, if you order three. It's not considered one order with one shipping. 

You have to order each and single one, with a different shipping option. 

Wake Up, ALI.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Grasshopperglock said:


> The slow boat takes awhile.
> 
> 
> On the ALI website. They want shipping on each watch. In other words, if you order three. It's not considered one order with one shipping.
> ...


Yeah that's called a perfect way of losing thousands in orders due to hundreds in shipping. Solid pass. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Shipping varies immensely. From China to Brazil my latest purchases took:
1st blue Addiesdive Sub quartz 15 days;
Black Addies Sub quartz 18 days;
Green Addies Sub quartz 16 days;
Carnival field watch 19 days;
2nd blue Addies Sub quartz 29 days;
Berny 10 days;
Nakzen Pagoda 11 days.

Bought some others too, took from 2 to 3 weeks, and one never arrived. AliEx gave me my money back after 75 long days from original day of purchase.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Marcelo71 said:


> Shipping varies immensely. From China to Brazil my latest purchases took:
> 1st blue Addiesdive Sub quartz 15 days;
> Black Addies Sub quartz 18 days;
> Green Addies Sub quartz 16 days;
> ...


What happens when you want to buy that entire list at one time? 

Their Shipping strategy is killing them. Not I or You.

Them.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Grasshopperglock said:


> What happens when you want to buy that entire list at one time?
> 
> Their Shipping strategy is killing them. Not I or You.
> 
> Them.


They now put several items in the same package if you order them at the same time. But apparently this is something new and happens sort of haphazardly. The only time I ordered 2 items at once, they were from different stores and arrived at different times. Because of our taxes here, I avoid buying more than one at the same time because there is a limit of 50USD for it to come in tax free. If you go above that limit you may or not get taxed and to tune of up to 100%. One of the reasons I shop quartz and under 50USD. I mean a Steeldive Cpt Willard is great at 80 or so bucks, but not so much at double that.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Marcelo71 said:


> Shipping varies immensely. From China to Brazil my latest purchases took:
> 1st blue Addiesdive Sub quartz 15 days;
> Black Addies Sub quartz 18 days;
> Green Addies Sub quartz 16 days;
> ...


It's really not that much better getting something shipped to the US.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Marcelo71 said:


> They now put several items in the same package if you order them at the same time. But apparently this is something new and happens sort of haphazardly. The only time I ordered 2 items at once, they were from different stores and arrived at different times. Because of our taxes here, I avoid buying more than one at the same time because there is a limit of 50USD for it to come in tax free. If you go above that limit you may or not get taxed and to tune of up to 100%. One of the reasons I shop quartz and under 50USD. I mean a Steeldive Cpt Willard is great at 80 or so bucks, but not so much at double that.


It’s interesting, and a bit random; I ordered 7 items in the June sale, 4 of them (all from different stores) have been consolidated into one shipment, another two (again, from different stores) have been bundled, and one lone ranger will be flying solo… all ordered in one transaction


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

MadVulcan said:


> Looks like Phylida made a big update to their PO homage:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the first time I see the omega style bracelet with female endlink and the proper clasp. I wonder how much they would charge for the bracelet, considering that their AT one which I see as inferior due to the clasp used is at 30 euros...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

To all Berny Compressor owners

Could you measure the dial size please? I mean the visible part. Doesn’t have to be super accurate. Would be obliged.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

JojX said:


> To all Berny Compressor owners
> 
> Could you measure the dial size please? I mean the visible part. Doesn’t have to be super accurate. Would be obliged.


The closest I could measure with my calipers on top of the crystal was a 28mm dial excluding the chapter ring. 36mm across the dial including the chapter ring.


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

Marcelo71 said:


> They now put several items in the same package if you order them at the same time. But apparently this is something new and happens sort of haphazardly. The only time I ordered 2 items at once, they were from different stores and arrived at different times. Because of our taxes here, I avoid buying more than one at the same time because there is a limit of 50USD for it to come in tax free. If you go above that limit you may or not get taxed and to tune of up to 100%. One of the reasons I shop quartz and under 50USD. I mean a Steeldive Cpt Willard is great at 80 or so bucks, but not so much at double that.


For me there were 8 watch purchases on Aliexpress this year between 30-70 U$, all without fees. Shipping time was between 15-29 days. I bought other cheap stuff too without fees. Now I'm waiting for a SteelDiveTuna purchased for 80 U$ and I'm not afraid to go a little further.


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

Watchout63 said:


> Mine took exactly 14 days from date of order to arrive here in Michigan. With the supply chain issues these days I thought that was impressive. Good luck with yours, it should arrive soon.


 Thanks for your progress report. I have 3 small orders in the pipeline from different PRC vendors advancing at different speeds. It's a very exciting summer in ChiTown. 9-)


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi Alilovers  !

I read somewhere in March that Pagani Design thought about producing a VH31 version of this watch, but I can't find any....Do you have any idea if this is still supposed to happen ?

Thanks !









129.99US $ 74% de réduction|Pagani – Montre Mécanique Automatique Pour Hommes, Nouveau Design De 38mm, De Marque Supérieure, Pilote, Nh35a Saphir, Étanche À 2022 M, 200 - AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

I don't recall seeing these mentioned in the forum; has anyone got any experience (or comments...) of the Tactical Frog solar chronographs?








Several other colour schemes are available









196.28US $ 70% OFF|Tactical Frog Watch For Men 41mm Panda Chronograph Vs75a Solar Quartz Movement Sapphire C3 Luminous 200m Waterproof Men's Watch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I don't recall seeing these mentioned in the forum; has anyone got any experience (or comments...) of the Tactical Frog solar chronographs?
> View attachment 16747035
> 
> Several other colour schemes are available
> ...


Not too shaby at all. The bezel lines up on the AE pics, and they even managed to get the TF wording on the Chapter Ring


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Cogumelo said:


> For me there were 8 watch purchases on Aliexpress this year between 30-70 U$, all without fees. Shipping time was between 15-29 days. I bought other cheap stuff too without fees. Now I'm waiting for a SteelDiveTuna purchased for 80 U$ and I'm not afraid to go a little further.


You’ve been lucky and I wish you continue to be!


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I like this,

With the SW200.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Picked this one up:










More extensive review of the actual watch, here. Very impressed with the watch. Ordered on the Jun 30 from the Pagani Design AliExpress Official Store, was in hand July 5 - wow!

A different watch, ordered same day from San Martin Official Store... still waiting. Says it's "out for delivery" today, but it also may not have cleared US Customs yet? Whatevs, ain't even sweatin' it.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

One of the watches I ordered during the Summer Sale has yet to ship. The AliExpress system is showing 4 days left before the order will automatically cancel and refund issued. I messaged the seller yesterday asking when the watch will ship. The seller responded back today saying the watch is out of stock right now and will maybe be available a week from now. Which is strange because it showed 20 in stock when I ordered and is still showing 18 available right now on the website.

Has anyone used the "Extend delivery" feature on AliExpress order to give more time so your order don't automatically cancel? I rather keep this order and try to get the watch since I got pretty good discount with coupon stacking. I purchased 2 other watches from this seller during this sale and both orders shipped.

This is the watch I ordered.










This is the seller I ordered from.
281.2US $ 63% OFF|Octopus Kraken Dive Watch Vintage Homage Automatic Mechanical Watches Men Pt5000 30bar Sapphire Bubble Glass Wristwatch Relogio - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I’ll throw up an review + more pictures tomorrow in a separate thread.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

chadol baegi said:


> One of the watches I ordered during the Summer Sale has yet to ship. The AliExpress system is showing 4 days left before the order will automatically cancel and refund issued. I messaged the seller yesterday asking when the watch will ship. The seller responded back today saying the watch is out of stock right now and will maybe be available a week from now. Which is strange because it showed 20 in stock when I ordered and is still showing 18 available right now on the website.
> 
> Has anyone used the "Extend delivery" feature on AliExpress order to give more time so your order don't automatically cancel? I rather keep this order and try to get the watch since I got pretty good discount with coupon stacking. I purchased 2 other watches from this seller during this sale and both orders shipped.
> 
> ...


If you want it and used some good coupons on it, I don’t see how extending it a week will hurt you.

This one looks awesome from a distance. But as is often the case with AliX, you look at some unfortunate details and it falls apart









115.0US $ 60% OFF|Pierre Paulin Salmon Dial Watch 50m Skin Diver Watch Vintage Small Seconds Mechanical Hand Watch 38mm Relogio Masculino| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





“Lovée”?


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> Not too shaby at all. The bezel lines up on the AE pics, and they even managed to get the TF wording on the Chapter Ring
> 
> View attachment 16747041


I can't read 'Tactical Frog' without thinking 'Ninja Turtle'.

Adolescent Deformed Tactical Frogs


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

chadol baegi said:


> Has anyone used the "Extend delivery" feature on AliExpress order to give more time so your order don't automatically cancel?


In a previous sale I ordered a watch from San Martin which was also getting close to automatic cancellation. I messaged them and asked if there were problems and should I extend the order time?

I got a response to say it was due to COVID issues at the time but that they hoped it would ship before the deadline as they now had all the parts and thanking me for my patience and understanding. I did extend the order time and they did ship it in one day before the deadline.

Might be worth messaging the store you're buying from. 

In my case I've bought quite a few San Martins and have also exchanged emails with Glenn at San Martin regarding custom orders too, so I was quite comfortable with allowing them more time.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Out of three San Martin's on the slow boat. One tracking says it hasn't been updated. 

The other two are listed as, "Leaving Transit Country".


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

chadol baegi said:


> Has anyone used the "Extend delivery" feature on AliExpress order to give more time so your order don't automatically cancel? I rather keep this order and try to get the watch since I got pretty good discount with coupon stacking. I purchased 2 other watches from this seller during this sale and both orders shipped.


Yes I have used the extend delivery time a few times. If the seller has good reviews, good communication, and he already shipped your other watches, nothing to be scared of 😉


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

MadVulcan said:


> I can't read 'Tactical Frog' without thinking 'Ninja Turtle'.
> 
> Adolescent Deformed Tactical Frogs


That's how I nickname my G-Shock Music Night Tokyo ... In this case it only lacks the front "T" 😂


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Yes I have used the extend delivery time a few times. If the seller has good reviews, good communication, and he already shipped your other watches, nothing to be scared of 😉


Okay, thanks. The consensus seems to be I shouldn't be scared to use the extend delivery feature provided the seller is legit. The seller has good reviews so I will keep faith and extend the delivery a week. It's just odd the website showed plenty of watches in stock when I ordered and continue to show 18 in stock. I figured product stock quantity was real time. I doubt the Octopus Kraken No Rad is very popular watch as I haven't seen any reviews.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> The closest I could measure with my calipers on top of the crystal was a 28mm dial excluding the chapter ring. 36mm across the dial including the chapter ring.


Thanks a million mate! Will pull the trigger and will mod it using the corgeut seamaster dial and hands.









Apologies for poor photoshopping skills


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

JojX said:


> Thanks a million mate! Will pull the trigger and will mod it using the corgeut seamaster dial and hands.
> 
> View attachment 16748051
> 
> Apologies for poor photoshopping skills


That would look sweet! Good luck and share the pics after your Mod is completed. Heck, some in progress pics would be great as well.

Edit: So at roughly 24hrs. it is running at about +2s. Pretty impressive for a movement I had my doubts on.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Lol, these guys...ALi

Sending me an email, titled, "OMG, look at these watch deals". 

How ahout, " OMG, buy some cargo planes. Forget the slow boat". Stop saying, "OMG" at me. At least until my last three watches get delivered.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Threw a Parachute strap on the Benry just now. The rubber strap the Benry comes with is just borderline too small for me. The keeps are all the way at the end of the strap. 
BTW, the double screw with barrel lug bars are a bit of a pain in the azz. One side has the tiney screw which of course fell off to the floor in my office. I did find it though, lol. You have to hold a screwdriver in one side while you unscrew the other.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Man, every sale I consider a Submariner homage, but every time I get unsure as to which.
> One week I like modern Subs. The next vintage. And then sometimes I'm not interested at all 🤷‍♂️
> 
> Mainly been toying around with:
> ...


I’ve been hovering on eBay for some of the above, but buying these locally off ebay (even used) isn’t cheaper. Buying with coupons from AliExpress is often still the cheapest. I have a bunch of Ali watches I think I’ll sell on eBay then...

But anyway, I finally pulled the trigger on a Submariner homage…but it ain’t one of the above. I did an impulse buy on one of these used (nice pic from Ippo Japan)








Roughly the price of the San Martin, and much worse specs (hardlex, 100m WR, quartz, no bracelet, pre-owned)...but it's a JDM Seiko with the look I wanted. I'm a sucker for old lume, 12-3-6-9, with a splash of red text. It's basically Casio Duro specs at San Martin prices so I'm putting my faith in Seiko to deliver quality. Also 41mm might be large, 39-40 would suit this better but we'll see.

Sorry for off AliExpress, but thought I'd follow-up.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

What's wrong with it, if it is the look you wanted. 

You can even get closer to the Submariner mod with the Seiko models you can mod.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Want to continue dealing with AliExpress? This is how a 10 year customer is treated over a negligeable amount:

Final solution
Final Solution:No Refund
Proposal: Purchase Protection is running out, but package is still in transit
Invalid reason:We're really sorry for what has happened and we totally understand your feeling. As you didn't provide us with valid evidence to prove you haven't received the package within limit days, we assume you have received the package and we will release full payment to seller according to our rule.

The customer has to provide proof of the absence of items. This beats all philosophy known to man.
I for one am closing my account even if I'm going to pay more elsewhere.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ipse said:


> Want to continue dealing with AliExpress? This is how a 10 year customer is treated over a negligeable amount:
> 
> Final solution
> Final Solution:No Refund
> ...


An item passed 90 days, and it says on AliExpress tracking that it hasn't arrived yet?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I’ve been hovering on eBay for some of the above, but buying these locally off ebay (even used) isn’t cheaper. Buying with coupons from AliExpress is often still the cheapest. I have a bunch of Ali watches I think I’ll sell on eBay then...
> 
> But anyway, I finally pulled the trigger on a Submariner homage…but it ain’t one of the above. I did an impulse buy on one of these used (nice pic from Ippo Japan)
> View attachment 16751611
> ...


An SZEV013, nice! 😍
Personally I went with their new 38mm offering: SNE575, love the smaller size 😁


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> An SZEV013, nice! 😍
> Personally I went with their new 38mm offering: SNE575, love the smaller size 😁
> View attachment 16751899


Nice, I've considered that one too. Ultimately it didn't tick the boxes for me. 
This will be my first solar watch. And 4th or 5th Seiko dive watch, hopefully this time it's a keeper.


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

So, I made my first purchases from Ali during the summer sale. In addition to some other cheap watches, I bought a couple of extremely cheap Panerai homages (about 14 bucks each, quartz). They aren't bad and I'm actually excited to wear them (replacing some much nicer Panerai mechanical homages that haven't held up), but one has a crown guard that is just a bit loose. When I move my hand, you can hear it moving around. Is it worth submitting something to the seller over this, or is this part of buying a watch that cheap and I should just let it go? Curious how some of you that have bought a bunch from Ali deal with things like this.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

phd gator said:


> So, I made my first purchases from Ali during the summer sale. In addition to some other cheap watches, I bought a couple of extremely cheap Panerai homages (about 14 bucks each, quartz). They aren't bad and I'm actually excited to wear them (replacing some much nicer Panerai mechanical homages that haven't held up), but one has a crown guard that is just a bit loose. When I move my hand, you can hear it moving around. Is it worth submitting something to the seller over this, or is this part of buying a watch that cheap and I should just let it go? Curious how some of you that have bought a bunch from Ali deal with things like this.


My personal thought is that it’s worth letting a manufacturer/supplier know about a fault, even if you’re not expecting compensation, I figure in the long run it might help their QC process


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Having bought a few watches on AliExpress in the past (and been pretty pleased on the whole) I decided that, six months on from my last purchase, I would “splash out” on another in their most recent sale. The watch that drew my attention was an automatic Didun Design ‘Nautilus’ _homage_ that the seller stated clearly in their blurb had a Seagull 1612 movement and NOT the Hangzhou movement, they even boasted that the quality of the Seagull is better!

Delivery was fairly quick, only 12 days China to the U.K., but the end result was disappointing to say the least. Upon opening the package I discovered, not a Didun Design but an (even worse named) LGXIGE version of the watch with an LGXIGE tag attached and in an LGXIGE box. To add insult to injury the movement in the watch was a cheap and noisily spinning Dixmont DG2813 (to all intents and purposes a Miyota 8215 clone with hacking).

I was careful to ensure that the AliExpress store I purchased from had an okay rating (85 orders with 96.6 positive feedback isn’t unreasonable, or so I thought) and the specific watch being sold by them had 24 reviews with a 4.6 out of 5 rating!

I honestly can’t be bothered with all the hassle of sending it back so I’m lucky it _only_ cost me £46.50 (with free shipping). It just goes to show though, that with AliExpress it’s only worth forking out for something that you are prepared to lose money on at a price you can comfortably afford because if something does go wrong then it’s probably not going to be easy to sort out.

Have I just been unlucky on this occasion or have standards (such as they were) started to slip on AliExpress of late?








🙄 LGXIGE - I cannot get over the ridiculous name! How closely are they connected (if at all) with Didun Design?


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Ipse said:


> Want to continue dealing with AliExpress? This is how a 10 year customer is treated over a negligeable amount:
> 
> Final solution
> Final Solution:No Refund
> ...


Tell them you sent the proof, and if they haven't received it they must need to switch their magnetic monopole receiver from north to south.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

This still gets compliments regularly.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Ipse said:


> Want to continue dealing with AliExpress? This is how a 10 year customer is treated over a negligeable amount:
> 
> Final solution
> Final Solution:No Refund
> ...


AliExpress has zero logic. They are truly non-sensical and given the tiniest window of opportunity, they will side with the seller. 

I have seen people take a photo of their letter box open and empty and won. That was a while ago and times have changed though. 

I would do a credit card charge back. Don’t tell them, just do it. Expect to get your account closed, but just set up another one. You’ll even get the new user discount.

I bought numerous smaller watch parts during the sale and made the effort to stretch out the buys, hoping to avoid the consolidated post. In fact I got the message, “Your package has been upgraded to combined deliver.” That’s a downgrade for me. Also, it’s fun unwrapping many packages over two weeks - like Xmas in July.


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

Anyone bought escapement time Flieger type a and b?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Want to continue dealing with AliExpress? This is how a 10 year customer is treated over a negligeable amount:
> 
> Final solution
> Final Solution:No Refund
> ...


I had a similar issue, supplied them with a photo of my empty mail box, and my empty hand… it was sufficient to get me a full refund


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dreamingDiver said:


> Anyone bought escapement time Flieger type a and b?


I bought their Type B, really nice watch but it was too big for my taste at 42mm so I moved it along eventually and got their 40mm Type A chrono instead, which is perfect 😉


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Is there an automatic mechanical homage of the Benrus Type I or Type II? Qimei produces a number of VH31 quartz versions, and now offers a sapphire upgrade, but no automatic model.


























99.2US $ 60% OFF|Factory Direct QIMEI "Vietnam" / Platoon US Special Forces UDT Military Outdoor Men's Wrist Sport C3 300M Dive watch SM8019A|Quartz Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

TempusHertz said:


> StephenR said:
> 
> 
> > I had a similar issue, supplied them with a photo of my empty mail box, and my empty hand… it was sufficient to get me a full refund


What did the tracking info say? I have only given the tracking number and copy the current status. They have always refunded me no questions asked. I do not even remember me taking a screenshot of the status to attach...I would guess the problem would arise if the tracking showed delivered but the parcel was lost/stolen someplace...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I had a similar issue, supplied them with a photo of my empty mail box, and my empty hand… it was sufficient to get me a full refund


maybe it's their way to see how clients react after a bad experience(...), and if they keep their fun humor then they refund (??)


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Techme said:


> …given the tiniest window of opportunity, they will side with the seller.


The exact opposite of eBay!


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

david916 said:


> LGXIGE - I cannot get over the ridiculous name! How closely are they connected (if at all) with Didun Design?


Yeah, I dont't understand either why the chinese come up with so many unappealing names for their mushroom brands. It's sad.

Although I don't think LGIXG has anything to do with Didun Design, I had the Didun Design Nautilus and I did not really like it. surprisingly boring. (or was it Peter Lee?)

I have the Royal Oak Homage from Didun Design and its very very nice from the outside but I believe the movement is a very basic one aswell. (Still amazing for the 35€ I payed for it at the time. Also in the end I payed double because the chinese website I was ordering from only send me 2 of the 4 watches I had ordered over a few weeks. Happens.)


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

It’s finally here! Quick unboxing video of probably the best bang for buck under $20 watch on AliExpress.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16753759
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A really curious brand than this Sanda 😉


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

fone said:


> Yeah, I dont't understand either why the chinese come up with so many unappealing names for their mushroom brands. It's sad.


Now I'm picturing a custom dial with "CHAMPIGNON" as the "brand" name.  Or "MANITARI" or "COGUMELO"


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> Now I'm picturing a custom dial with "CHAMPIGNON" as the "brand" name.


An infinitely better brand name than LGXIGE. 🤔


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

What a phenomenal quality watch. Its essentially Seagull Tank watch but with Seiko NH35 instead of Seagull ST25 and sold under different brand. The box it comes in is the same as Seagull and there is even Seagull sign on the crown. Such quality sold under some Swiss brand would cost me 8x more probably.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Meet the £17 'Fantor'


----------



## jgm038 (Dec 12, 2013)

*

















Benyar Milgauss ****ter i got from the last sale for about 38 dollars. The item took a couple days to ship, but shipped out of their amazon warehouse in Kentucky and took 4 days to arrive. No idea what the movement is but its quite loud and seems to have a short power reserve. The bracelet has hollow end links but doesnt jingle. Case is chrome plated brass. The dial on mine is rotated slightly clockwise - ive contacted the seller for a remedy. All in all pretty satisfied with it for ~38 bucks shipped. *


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

david916 said:


> Having bought a few watches on AliExpress in the past (and been pretty pleased on the whole) I decided that, six months on from my last purchase, I would “splash out” on another in their most recent sale. The watch that drew my attention was an automatic Didun Design ‘Nautilus’ _homage_ that the seller stated clearly in their blurb had a Seagull 1612 movement and NOT the Hangzhou movement, they even boasted that the quality of the Seagull is better!
> 
> Delivery was fairly quick, only 12 days China to the U.K., but the end result was disappointing to say the least. Upon opening the package I discovered, not a Didun Design but an (even worse named) LGXIGE version of the watch with an LGXIGE tag attached and in an LGXIGE box. To add insult to injury the movement in the watch was a cheap and noisily spinning Dixmont DG2813 (to all intents and purposes a Miyota 8215 clone with hacking).
> 
> ...


You ordered a Didun with movement X and got a LGCIXGME(?) with movement Y.

Never worth returning about anything on AliExpress. *Open a dispute*, show the pictures, ask 50% off, and that's what you'll get. 


SteveFWatches said:


> View attachment 16753759
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Mine is still on the way. The 28mm looks good (never thought I'd say that)


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Never worth returning about anything on AliExpress. *Open a dispute*, show the pictures, ask 50% off, and that's what you'll get.


Although I can’t prove it, I strongly suspect that the actions of the store in sending the LGXIGE version with a cheap movement instead of a Didun Design version with a better movement was actually deliberate rather than simply an innocent mistake. I’m not going to go through all the hassle of opening a dispute for the sake of 50% off (£23.25). I left a suitable review on AliExpress for other people to see so they could make up their own minds before buying the watch from that store and I will not grace that particular store with my custom again, plus I’ve vented a bit here. That will suffice for me in this case. 👍


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

david916 said:


> Although I can’t prove it, I strongly suspect that the actions of the store in sending the LGXIGE version with a cheap movement instead of a Didun Design version with a better movement was actually deliberate rather than simply an innocent mistake. I’m not going to go through all the hassle of opening a dispute for the sake of 50% off (£23.25). I left a suitable review on AliExpress for other people to see so they could make up their own minds before buying the watch from that store and I will not grace that particular store with my custom again, plus I’ve vented a bit here. That will suffice for me in this case. 👍


You're way nicer than me.  I would've disputed out of annoyance rather than for the money.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Rumcajs9 said:


> What a phenomenal quality watch. Its essentially Seagull Tank watch but with Seiko NH35 instead of Seagull ST25 and sold under different brand. The box it comes in is the same as Seagull and there is even Seagull sign on the crown. Such quality sold under some Swiss brand would cost me 8x more probably.
> 
> View attachment 16754054


Link, por favor?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

david916 said:


> Although I can’t prove it, I strongly suspect that the actions of the store in sending the LGXIGE version with a cheap movement instead of a Didun Design version with a better movement was actually deliberate rather than simply an innocent mistake. I’m not going to go through all the hassle of opening a dispute for the sake of 50% off (£23.25). I left a suitable review on AliExpress for other people to see so they could make up their own minds before buying the watch from that store and I will not grace that particular store with my custom again, plus I’ve vented a bit here. That will suffice for me in this case. 👍


Opening a dispute would take you as long as typing that post. Now they will keep getting away with it


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Opening a dispute would take you as long as typing that post. Now they will keep getting away with it


A dispute case from me is unlikely to stop them from doing it again. They will just claim that it was a genuine mistake and _possibly_ refund a portion of the amount in settlement. However, that still won’t change the fact that I’ve now got a watch version that I didn’t order which has an incredibly stupid name and also an inferior movement, but I take your point!


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

My first AliExpress watch purchase arrived today! (I've only dipped my toe with a few watch straps prior to this). The shipping estimate was 25 July, so pleased when it came early.

Pagani Design Moonwatch V3. When they added white hands and indices in the latest version, i could resist it no longer. There are plenty of reviews here and on youtube so i won't repeat what's been said already. But pretty impressed with it - everything is properly aligned and no QC issues. A very nice watch for the price.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

No sooner has one watch arrived and I'm already looking at others. I've had an orange Heimdallr SKX in my basket for ages. Decided not to but it during the last sale and instantly regretted it when the sale ended and the price increased.

However, now it's reduced again with a 'spend and save' discount (£2.58 off for every £25.78 - assume this is the GBP equivalent of a 3 for 30 USD promo?). However the discount max is £7ish and the shop is offering a £20 store coupon which the watch would be eligible for but it's not being applied at the checkout. Is this because the rubbish 'spend and save' discount has been applied and is there any way to delete that in order to qualify for the store coupon?


----------



## FORMULa (Oct 7, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> Is there an automatic mechanical homage of the Benrus Type I or Type II? Qimei produces a number of VH31 quartz versions, and now offers a sapphire upgrade, but no automatic model.
> 
> View attachment 16753310
> View attachment 16753311
> ...


Check out Time Arrow on the Bay, he offers some in auto (DG 2813 AUTOMATIC movement). A bit more than the ones on ali though...









AUTOMATIC DG2813 Time Arrow Military Benru Type 2 316 sapphire white/green hand | eBay


Heavy black nylon band and a cool camo band,this watch takes any 20mm nylon band.



www.ebay.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

FORMULa said:


> Check out Time Arrow on the Bay, he offers some in auto (DG 2813 AUTOMATIC movement). A bit more than the ones on ali though...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$200 for a watch w/a 2813 movement! Never!!!!!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> What a phenomenal quality watch. Its essentially Seagull Tank watch but with Seiko NH35 instead of Seagull ST25 and sold under different brand. The box it comes in is the same as Seagull and there is even Seagull sign on the crown. Such quality sold under some Swiss brand would cost me 8x more probably.
> View attachment 16754059
> 
> View attachment 16754054
> ...


These same watches are used to create fake Sea-Gull watches, like those sold by Times International (good-stuffs).


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Ever want a Hamilton Ventura without paying Hamilton prices? First time I have seen an 'homage' this close to the original Ventura. I have two genuine Venturas (different versions), and this Ali one is pretty nice. The date window is non-spec, of course and no pics available of the back.

Nothing listed for internals, so no idea what is inside other than it is an auto.










Here is my original for comparison


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> These same watches are used to create fake Sea-Gull watches, like those sold by Times International (good-stuffs).


That one is sold by Sugess Store so I assume it`s genuine 









110.4US $ 70% OFF|2022 Army Force Watch mężczyźni automatyczne mechaniczne zegarki NH35 ruch Sapphire zegarek wodoodporny Big Face 44mm szafirowe szkło| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




pl.aliexpress.com







DSlocum said:


> Link, por favor?


Link above. I bought it about 30% cheaper than the current price 2 weeks ago during summer sale.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

david916 said:


> A dispute case from me is unlikely to stop them from doing it again. They will just claim that it was a genuine mistake and _possibly_ refund a portion of the amount in settlement. However, that still won’t change the fact that I’ve now got a watch version that I didn’t order which has an incredibly stupid name and also an inferior movement, but I take your point!


Bliger costs a little more, but you get sapphire and a choice of movements, ranging from a Mingzhu DG2813, to an NH35 or PT5000 movement.









77.0US $ 30% OFF|Bliger Dress Square 40mm Nh35 Pt5000 Mechanical Men Watch Sapphire Glass Miyota 8215 Movement Steel Screwdown Crown Glass Back - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Ever want a Hamilton Ventura without paying Hamilton prices? First time I have seen an 'homage' this close to the original Ventura. I have two genuine Venturas (different versions), and this Ali one is pretty nice. The date window is non-spec, of course and no pics available of the back.
> 
> Nothing listed for internals, so no idea what is inside other than it is an auto.
> 
> ...


OUPAI is another fake brand, that Photoshops their name over the more expensive *REPLICA* models they actually sell, to get past AliEx rules. Check out the Reverso "homage" in their store. Their cheaper tungsten and ceramic watches will be OUPAI branded, but their $120 and up offerings are replicas.

Check out the review pics on this AliEx listing, and you can see the watches come branded as *Hamiltons*.








600.0US $ |OUPAI 2021 New Arrival Triangle Automatic Elvis 80 Design Rubber Strap Fashion and Elegant Waterproof Sapphire Milatary Watch|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> That one is sold by Sugess Store so I assume it`s genuine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, you can get them branded both ways. The reason it has a Sea-Gull branded crown is because the same OEM also produces this model as a fake Sea-Gull. Burei makes a very similar watch with an NH35.









91.0US $ 48% OFF|Nh35 Burei Luxury Brand Men Automatic Watch Sapphire Military Mechanical Men Watch Casual Canvas Strap Relogio Masculino 2020 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

david916 said:


> An infinitely better brand name than LGXIGE. 🤔


Definitly better  🍄 🍄 🥣 😋


btw : watch out .. i notice some watches that are below 100$


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

david916 said:


> Although I can’t prove it, I strongly suspect that the actions of the store in sending the LGXIGE version with a cheap movement instead of a Didun Design version with a better movement was actually deliberate rather than simply an innocent mistake. I’m not going to go through all the hassle of opening a dispute for the sake of 50% off (£23.25). I left a suitable review on AliExpress for other people to see so they could make up their own minds before buying the watch from that store and I will not grace that particular store with my custom again, plus I’ve vented a bit here. That will suffice for me in this case. 👍


You can try the dispute process, it's not that difficult, it may help you and maybe will help the seller understand they can't do what they want.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

david916 said:


> A dispute case from me is unlikely to stop them from doing it again. They will just claim that it was a genuine mistake and _possibly_ refund a portion of the amount in settlement. However, that still won’t change the fact that I’ve now got a watch version that I didn’t order which has an incredibly stupid name and also an inferior movement, but I take your point!


I'm not able to write in CHinese so i can't blame them 100%, but i mean if we'd like to write in Chinese we'd ask for advice wouldn't we ? Don't they have people around them to give them a good advice about brand's names ? (or maybe it sells so well|enough that they don't bother changing the name on the dial, just decrease a bit the price maybe)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Whoo hoo !! 


dogbot said:


> My first AliExpress watch purchase arrived today! (I've only dipped my toe with a few watch straps prior to this). The shipping estimate was 25 July, so pleased when it came early.
> 
> Pagani Design Moonwatch V3. When they added white hands and indices in the latest version, i could resist it no longer. There are plenty of reviews here and on youtube so i won't repeat what's been said already. But pretty impressed with it - everything is properly aligned and no QC issues. A very nice watch for the price.
> 
> View attachment 16754688


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> . Burei makes a very similar watch with an NH35.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've Burei too, but the other version. It's a very a nice watch too, but not as bulky as Seagull/GB.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> OUPAI is another fake brand, that Photoshops their name over the more expensive *REPLICA*


Well... that sucks. I definitely don't want to give them any of my money, so on the naughty list they go. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Opening a dispute would take you as long as typing that post. Now they will keep getting away with it


Having thought about it some more I have decided to take your sage advice and I duly opened up a dispute with the store. If you don’t ask you don’t get, as they say! We shall see where it all goes and I will keep you posted.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

david916 said:


> Having thought about it some more I have decided to take your sage advice and I duly opened up a dispute with the store. If you don’t ask you don’t get, as they say! We shall see where it all goes and I will keep you posted.


If you get even half of your money back, use it to pick up some cheap straps or such.
But it's definitely the principle, they shouldn't get away with not fulfilling your purchase correctly.
Good luck


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Great deal (new offering I believe) from SteelDive. Sorry this wasn't available when I purchased my Baltany field watch-----I may have gone w/this!









STEELDIVE SD1940M


OverviewThe SD1940M is the Steeldive interpretation of the watch that appeared in the movie on the wrist of main character Murph. With the word ‘Eureka’ printed in Morse code in lacquer on the seconds hand, it’s a must for fans of the movie and a collector’s item for Steeldive...




www.steeldives.com


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

david916 said:


> Having thought about it some more I have decided to take your sage advice and I duly opened up a dispute with the store. If you don’t ask you don’t get, as they say! We shall see where it all goes and I will keep you posted.


Don't be shy with disputes. Over the last few months I opened 5 I think, all with some flaws that I spotted in the watch i bought. I ask for partial refund, if I don't get it I've got 15 days free return, hassle free. So far I got all refunds I wanted.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody know what the cheapest NH35 watch is on AliExpress? I was going to buy the movement for £30 inc tax & shipping, but then realised I had bought a Cadisen with NH35 once for £35. Might as well get a free watch with it?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Guys, could you check the video I made (below) to show you my concern regarding probably rotor noise in my Gustav Becker I posted 2 pages ago.

Generally I checked my other watches and all of them have some noise of that type, but Seiko NH35 was always behaving the best of all movements. This GB watch apparently is on NH35 too but it seems suspicious that its that loud? Definitely the loudest of all my NH35 when I just checked.

I read quickly that Seiko has got a loose rotor problem very often which can be easily fixed but I don't really want to open a brand new watch. Does is sound like a loose rotor at all?

What do you think? (headphones and increased volume might be needed as my phone hasn`t got the best mic...)


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I ordered this $15 impulse buy ($25 at Amazon, so I thought I would give it a go) on on 6/14. I started to wonder when it took them 6 days to even confirm the order, 4 more days to start processing and another 4 days to say it was shipped. Then nothing but a projected delivery date of tomorrow, 7/13.

I thought for sure this was going to be a fail, but damned if it didn't show up and a day early, too! I am not the most patient of men, but it all worked out.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

HELP!!! I clicked on a couple of the links to the recently discussed Buryei and seagull watches, and now all my Ali pages keep coming up in Polish! How do I get back to English? Thanks.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

dogbot said:


> No sooner has one watch arrived and I'm already looking at others. I've had an orange Heimdallr SKX in my basket for ages. Decided not to but it during the last sale and instantly regretted it when the sale ended and the price increased.
> 
> However, now it's reduced again with a 'spend and save' discount (£2.58 off for every £25.78 - assume this is the GBP equivalent of a 3 for 30 USD promo?). However the discount max is £7ish and the shop is offering a £20 store coupon which the watch would be eligible for but it's not being applied at the checkout. Is this because the rubbish 'spend and save' discount has been applied and is there any way to delete that in order to qualify for the store coupon?


Sorry - I know this isn't supposed to be an AliExpress tutorial thread, but does anyone know if it's possible to remove the 'spend and save' discount so that a more valuable store coupon can be applied at the checkout?


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

First of the five watches I ordered during the Summer Sale showed up today.

This is the Octopus Kraken NTTD Seamaster 300M. It's my first watch with PT5000 movement.




























Initial impressions are very positive. Watch is finished smooth with no sharp edges. Everything lines up, and I can't find any cosmetic fault or blemish. Watch wears light and is super comfortable on my wrist, and I like the design. I even love the brand name, Octopus Kraken. Very cool.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

glassmandave said:


> HELP!!! I clicked on a couple of the links to the recently discussed Buryei and seagull watches, and now all my Ali pages keep coming up in Polish! How do I get back to English? Thanks.


Happens to me all the time! Go up to where it gives you the currency choice, that is usually still in USD for me, even if the language changes.











There are three drop downs. First is ship to:, second is language, third is currency. Change back to English in the second one and you are golden.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

glassmandave said:


> HELP!!! I clicked on a couple of the links to the recently discussed Buryei and seagull watches, and now all my Ali pages keep coming up in Polish! How do I get back to English? Thanks.


Near the top center of the webpage should be language/currency toggle. Click it and change it to English.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

dogbot said:


> Sorry - I know this isn't supposed to be an AliExpress tutorial thread, but does anyone know if it's possible to remove the 'spend and save' discount so that a more valuable store coupon can be applied at the checkout?


Spend and save discount should stack with any coupon code. There should be a toggle next to discount at checkout where you can enable or disable particular coupon.


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

chadol baegi said:


> First of the five watches I ordered during the Summer Sale showed up today.
> 
> This is the Octopus Kraken NTTD Seamaster 300M. It's my first watch with PT5000 movement.
> 
> ...


Is lume missing at the 14 minute mark on the bezel?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know what the cheapest NH35 watch is on AliExpress? I was going to buy the movement for £30 inc tax & shipping, but then realised I had bought a Cadisen with NH35 once for £35. Might as well get a free watch with it?











23.05US $ 45% OFF|Nh35 Movement Day Date Set High Accuracy Automatic Mechanical Watch Wrist - Jewelry Tools & Equipments - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





At one point, they were practically giving away the *DOM M-89G* automatic, w/NH36 for around $32, but those days are gone.








46.8US $ 64% OFF|Guanqin Watch Men Japan Nh36 Movement Automatic Mechanical Watches Top Brand Luxury Sapphire Waterproof Relogio Masculino - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












44.0US $ 60% OFF|Guanqin Japan Nh36 Movement Automatic Mechanical Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Clock 30m Waterproof Relogio Masculino Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












94.9US $ |Cadisen 2020 Luxury Brand Men's Mechanical Watch Stainless Steel Belt Automatic Mechanical Watch 5atm Sports Watch Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

DSlocum said:


> Happens to me all the time! Go up to where it gives you the currency choice, that is usually still in USD for me, even if the language changes.
> 
> View attachment 16756622
> 
> ...


Thanks very much!


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

BobMartian said:


> Is lume missing at the 14 minute mark on the bezel?


No, that's just my phone camera and the angle.

Here's the lume shot.









Edit: After looking at the bezel more closely, it does look like the 14th minute marker is different. It looks like they initially missed applying the lume and then applied it on top. You sir have very good eye!


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Anybody know what the cheapest NH35 watch is on AliExpress? I was going to buy the movement for £30 inc tax & shipping, but then realised I had bought a Cadisen with NH35 once for £35. Might as well get a free watch with it?


The appropriately named NH35 Store are selling “Minutetime NH35 Automatic Movement Acrylic Watches” with various coloured strap options for £47.48. The store has only got a 93.8% rating though!








53.99US $ 55% OFF|Minutetime Watch NH35 Automatic Movement Acrylic Watch Case Green Luminous Bezel Green Dial 5ATM Waterproof Fashion Men's Watch| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Here's a cheaper way to pick up the *Heimdallr Monster* - $139 all in - all colors and versions.






HEIMDALLR-Monster-V2-Frost-Automatic-Watch


HEIMDALLR-Monster-V2-Frost-Automatic-Watch



www.alibaba.com


----------



## BobMartian (Sep 23, 2011)

chadol baegi said:


> No, that's just my phone camera and the angle.
> 
> Here's the lume shot.
> 
> ...


I was hoping it was only a piece of protective tape


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

mougino said:


> I bought their Type B, really nice watch but it was too big for my taste at 42mm so I moved it along eventually and got their 40mm Type A chrono instead, which is perfect 😉


nice!! Thanks!

i may just probably order both type a and type b in 42.
Yours look great!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Today, I am wearing my sterile Cronos Bronze Willard and to me it is breathtaking. Even though I haven't bought any AliExpress watches for a while, this remains one of the stars in my collection.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

:-D


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

chadol baegi said:


> Spend and save discount should stack with any coupon code. There should be a toggle next to discount at checkout where you can enable or disable particular coupon.


Thanks! I'll give it a try.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

If you’re into skx mods, this dial is of exceptionally good quality.









16.16US $ 30% OFF|28.5mm Watch Dial C3 Green Luminous Dial For Nh35 Mechanical Modification Upgrade Part - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

Anyone know if a skmei Casio 5600 homage bezel will fit a Casio 5600? I want a camo 5600 and a camo Casio 5600 is hard to find.









Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

BobMartian said:


> I was hoping it was only a piece of protective tape


It's disappointing to see the flaw. Octopus Kraken should've replaced the bezel rather than mask the error with touchup paint. They try to market themselves as high quality copycat watch company similar to San Martin but this clearly say otherwise. However, I'm not too upset as I view these as fun disposables watches and cheap/easy way for me to check out if I like particular style. If I really love these copy watches, I'll buy the real original.

I also have Octopus Kraken Fifty Fathoms on the way along with Octopus Kraken No Rad that's yet to ship. Hopefully those won't have any noticeable flaws.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

My first watch from the big sale showed up today. I like it, overall, so I am happy with the $75 spent.


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

Just got this Heimdallr monster watch from the June sale.
I'm surprised no one mentions in their reviews that the shroud sections surrounding the bezel on this watch are *extremely* sharp. 
As you turn the bezel your fingers bump into the surrounding shroud sections and get cut (no joke). 
Also the crown guards are very very sharp as you turn the crown. 
Had I known I would NOT have bought this watch.
Is the Seiko and/or San Martin equally sharp??


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Gil_F said:


> Just got this Heimdallr monster watch from the June sale.
> I'm surprised no one mentions in their reviews that the shroud sections surrounding the bezel on this watch are *extremely* sharp.
> As you turn the bezel your fingers bump into the surrounding shroud sections and get cut (no joke).
> Also the crown guards are very very sharp as you turn the crown.
> ...


First, San Martin doesn't make a monster homage, and second, the Seiko is as smooth as the proverbial baby's bottom! I've heard that the Seestern's is also sharp. Perhaps, someone can report on SteelDive's!


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Gil_F said:


> Just got this Heimdallr monster watch from the June sale.
> I'm surprised no one mentions in their reviews that the shroud sections surrounding the bezel on this watch are *extremely* sharp.
> As you turn the bezel your fingers bump into the surrounding shroud sections and get cut (no joke).
> Also the crown guards are very very sharp as you turn the crown.
> ...


Yes, the extremely sharp edges around the crown guard and along with the bezel areas are the two most disappointing aspects of the Heimdallr Monster. I commented about the dangerous sharp edges on my Heimdallr Orange Monster impression.

Orange Monster

It's something Heimdallr could've fixed by lightly sanding if they cared. My 1st gen Seiko Black Monster has safe smooth edges around those areas. I can see where Seiko polished it. It's minor but very important details like this that's missing from these Chinese copies.

That said, I love my Heimdallr Orange Monster. It's extremely close copy of the 2nd gen Monster.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DSlocum said:


> My first watch from the big sale showed up today. I like it, overall, so I am happy with the $75 spent.
> 
> View attachment 16758475


Oh wow, I like the white dial too. Very nice. 🍻


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> Today, I am wearing my sterile Cronos Bronze Willard and to me it is breathtaking. Even though I haven't bought any AliExpress watches for a while, this remains one of the stars in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 16757213


dang. Thats beautiful. Now it’s in my cart!!

whats the movement in this? The one in my cart says PT5000 SW200? Surely this doesnt have swiss movement????


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

baczajka said:


> Anyone know if a skmei Casio 5600 homage bezel will fit a Casio 5600? I want a camo 5600 and a camo Casio 5600 is hard to find.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've tried it, they do not match.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Here's a cheaper way to pick up the *Heimdallr Monster* - $139 all in - all colors and versions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, it looks cheaper but what about the buyer's experience? Xpress vs Baba who wins ?


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

Gil_F said:


> Just got this Heimdallr monster watch from the June sale.
> I'm surprised no one mentions in their reviews that the shroud sections surrounding the bezel on this watch are *extremely* sharp.
> As you turn the bezel your fingers bump into the surrounding shroud sections and get cut (no joke).
> Also the crown guards are very very sharp as you turn the crown.
> ...


I'll never buy a Heimdallr again. Their finishing is pitifully horrible. Not to mention service from their namesake store if the pits too.


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Here's a cheaper way to pick up the *Heimdallr Monster* - $139 all in - all colors and versions.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't do it! My Heimdallr Monster is truly a monster. Any rotation of the bezel or crown will literally leave you bleeding. The finishing is Harri le. I actually threw mine away, afraid if I sold it I would be accused of selling a weapon without a license. Not to mention the Heimdallr store service is pathetic!


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

MAD777 said:


> Don't do it! My Heimdallr Monster is truly a monster. Any rotation of the bezel or crown will literally leave you bleeding. The finishing is Harri le. I actually threw mine away, afraid if I sold it I would be accused of selling a weapon without a license. Not to mention the Heimdallr store service is pathetic!


I am surprised by all these comments on the Heimdallr Monsters. I have three now and all of them are excellent, with no sharp edges that I have found. My only issue has been that one has a slight misalignment with the bezel. I don't know if I just got lucky, or maybe had a different batch. All three were bought at different times so probably a mix of releases.

Overall I was impressed and they are almost as good as the v2 and v3 Seiko Monsters that I also own.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

MAD777 said:


> Don't do it! My Heimdallr Monster is truly a monster. Any rotation of the bezel or crown will literally leave you bleeding. The finishing is Harri le. I actually threw mine away, afraid if I sold it I would be accused of selling a weapon without a license. Not to mention the Heimdallr store service is pathetic!


I'm actually gonna look at having the watch disassembled and have the edges ground off. I don't think it's wearable as it stands from the factory as I actually have now cut myself simply turning the bezel. Not acceptable.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DSlocum said:


> My first watch from the big sale showed up today. I like it, overall, so I am happy with the $75 spent.
> 
> View attachment 16758475


Have you noticed when you set the date and time any grinding of gears? When turning the crown counter clockwise to set the date it seems smooth and normal. When setting the day turning the crown clockwise it seems it grinds when setting the day. Of course avoiding the dreaded 10-2 setting positions.


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

My first watch from AliX purchased one day before the summer sale. After all coupons/portal rebates, net 2USD.
Keeps perfect time.
I especially like the ability to load personal photos as watch faces. (last photo)


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

<deleted>


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> Have you noticed when you set the date and time any grinding of gears? When turning the crown counter clockwise to set the date it seems smooth and normal. When setting the day turning the crown clockwise it seems it grinds when setting the day. Of course avoiding the dreaded 10-2 setting positions.


No grinding, though it is a bit rougher when setting the day. I get a wierd hitch, then a click when it flips over, so maybe that is what you felt? I do think it is odd they have two sets of days in English, where most watches would have a second language. The internal bezel moves smoothly, with no odd motions like on some of the cheaper compressors I have seen, so that's a plus.

As for the ten-two thing... I am not sure what you are referring to. Is that supposed to be a requirement to set the day/date? (_Manuals? We don't read no stinkin' manuals!_)

It is a sub $100 auto, so I didn't have super high expectations either way.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

SOZ620 said:


> My first watch from AliX purchased one day before the summer sale. After all coupons/portal rebates, net 2USD.
> Keeps perfect time.
> I especially like the ability to load personal photos as watch faces. (last photo)


Looks like it is an Apple watch clone, even to the charging and the band connections. I have retired me Apple watch, since I ditched Apple all-together, so maybe yours is an option for the future. I would be curious to hear what you think after a week or two, if it is worth the price.


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

DSlocum said:


> Looks like it is an Apple watch clone, even to the charging and the band connections. I have retired me Apple watch, since I ditched Apple all-together, so maybe yours is an option for the future. I would be curious to hear what you think after a week or two, if it is worth the price.


I have never owned anything Apple.
This links with my Moto Power + the maker's app.
I'll have more to report in a week of daily wear.
So far, it makes me laugh.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

DSlocum said:


> No grinding, though it is a bit rougher when setting the day. I get a wierd hitch, then a click when it flips over, so maybe that is what you felt? I do think it is odd they have two sets of days in English, where most watches would have a second language. The internal bezel moves smoothly, with no odd motions like on some of the cheaper compressors I have seen, so that's a plus.
> 
> As for the ten-two thing... I am not sure what you are referring to. Is that supposed to be a requirement to set the day/date? (_Manuals? We don't read no stinkin' manuals!_)
> 
> It is a sub $100 auto, so I didn't have super high expectations either way.


Ya, that could be the same thing I'm experiencing. It's definitely not smooth like the date change.
As far as the 10-2 that's when watches start their movement to change day/date in that area and I've always heard from various sources to move your hands into a safer time zone to change day/date. There's a variety of articles and videos out there explaining just that. here's a link to one I just googled.
Danger Zone


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

Omegafanboy said:


> I am surprised by all these comments on the Heimdallr Monsters. I have three now and all of them are excellent, with no sharp edges that I have found. My only issue has been that one has a slight misalignment with the bezel. I don't know if I just got lucky, or maybe had a different batch. All three were bought at different times so probably a mix of releases.
> 
> Overall I was impressed and they are almost as good as the v2 and v3 Seiko Monsters that I also own.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Are the shrouds around the bezel on everyone's Heimdallr monster as sharp as these in my pics?
You can see the skin I've pinched off in one pic.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)




----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Rumcajs9 said:


> View attachment 16760538


Just get yours too? Congrats! BTW: The Chinese writing and '_Sapphire_' bit is a sticker on the front crystal, and it comes off easily! 😁


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> Ya, that could be the same thing I'm experiencing. It's definitely not smooth like the date change.
> As far as the 10-2 that's when watches start their movement to change day/date in that area and I've always heard from various sources to move your hands into a safer time zone to change day/date. There's a variety of articles and videos out there explaining just that. here's a link to one I just googled.
> Danger Zone


Thanks... I didn't know that, or if I had heard it before, I forgot it. Good to know!


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

DSlocum said:


> Just get yours too? Congrats! BTW: The Chinese writing and '_Sapphire_' bit is a sticker on the front crystal, and it comes off easily! 😁


I know, just want to make sure that everything works fine before I remove stickers. 😉


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Watch number 2 is here, another Berny. This is an e-ink watch, which I think is pretty neat, and it is really, really comfortable! The curved case and the wide band fit my wrist perfectly, and this is, maybe, the second or third watch I have ever purchased that doesn't need a new, longer, band for my 8.25 wrist!










Inverts with a button push










Plenty of meat left on that band!


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

So I received another watch today and it's not what I ordered. I ordered this 1963 Quartz Chinese Air Force Chronograph from Heimdallr store on AliExpress.











But Heimdallr sent me this Chameri quartz watch instead.  wtf











I messaged the Heimdallr Watch Store and told them they sent me the wrong watch. We shall see what they say and what kind of resolution they offer. This sucks as I have zero interest in dress style watch.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

chadol baegi said:


> So I received another watch today and it's not what I ordered. I ordered this 1963 Quartz Chinese Air Force Chronograph from Heimdallr store on AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that sucks.... Looking forward to hearing what they do about this! I hope they make it right, and quickly.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Great deal (new offering I believe) from SteelDive. Sorry this wasn't available when I purchased my Baltany field watch-----I may have gone w/this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"*Featured in Interstellar (2014). Worn by Murphy Cooper, played by Jessica Chastain."*

Murphy was played by Jessica Chastain? Dang, that's some good acting.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

chadol baegi said:


> First of the five watches I ordered during the Summer Sale showed up today.
> 
> This is the Octopus Kraken NTTD Seamaster 300M. It's my first watch with PT5000 movement.
> 
> ...


Out of the 20 or so watches I own, this one far and away gets the most wrist time. It's just perfect in every way. I think the changes from the Omega are actually improvements that Omega should have done themselves... solid sword hands, coin edge bezel, removed the redundant minute markers on the bezel (they're already on the dial), bolder font on the bezel, less text on the dial. And the solid lumed triangle at the top instead of the skeletonized triangle with a lume pip.

IMO the Seamaster looks really dated to the 90's these days. And two things you ostensibly definitely want in a dive watch are a grippy bezel and big fat solid lumed hands you can see underwater. And yes, I know professional divers use dive computers these days, but I still want my watch to be good at the things it was designed to do.

Honestly Omega should do what the Chinese brands do, and just copy these improvements right back!

Here's a side by side of the Omega and Octopus as reference for the things I mentioned above.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Gil_F said:


> Are the shrouds around the bezel on everyone's Heimdallr monster as sharp as these in my pics?
> You can see the skin I've pinched off in one pic.
> View attachment 16760508
> View attachment 16760509


Yeah, that's pretty bad and shouldn't have passed QC.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

MadVulcan said:


> Out of the 20 or so watches I own, this one far and away gets the most wrist time. It's just perfect in every way. I think the changes from the Omega are actually improvements that Omega should have done themselves... solid sword hands, coin edge bezel, removed the redundant minute markers on the bezel (they're already on the dial), bolder font on the bezel, less text on the dial. And the solid lumed triangle at the top instead of the skeletonized triangle with a lume pip.
> 
> IMO the Seamaster looks really dated to the 90's these days. And two things you ostensibly definitely want in a dive watch are a grippy bezel and big fat solid lumed hands you can see underwater. And yes, I know professional divers use dive computers these days, but I still want my watch to be good at the things it was designed to do.
> 
> ...


Does yours have the same error on the ceramic bezel at the 14 minute marker where they touched up/added the lume marker on top of the bezel?


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

chadol baegi said:


> Does yours have the same error on the ceramic bezel at the 14 minute marker where they touched up/added the lume marker on top of the bezel?


Nope. I own three watches from the Octopus/Baltany brand and they have all been perfect, and regulated to great accuracy (my profile picture is an Android timegrapher app reading of that same watch). I hope they make it right. This is the first time I've heard of such a QC issue from them... but it's not like San Martin has been free of them either. 

I do hate to see it, because my opinion of them has been very high thus far.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

MadVulcan said:


> "*Featured in Interstellar (2014). Worn by Murphy Cooper, played by Jessica Chastain."*
> 
> Murphy was played by Jessica Chastain? Dang, that's some good acting.


Are you making a joke? I don’t follow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> Are you making a joke? I don’t follow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, I'm just an idiot and forgot that Matthew McConna-however-you-spell-it wasn't the character named Murph. Now I hang my head in shame.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

My second Octopus Kraken watch showed up today. It's a copy of the Blancpain The Fifty Fathoms. It's beast of a watch. 45mm diameter, 15.5mm thick, and with 50mm case length. I have 7 inch or 18 cm wrist and the watch is probably little too big for me. But it's a nice watch.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Gil_F said:


> Are the shrouds around the bezel on everyone's Heimdallr monster as sharp as these in my pics?
> You can see the skin I've pinched off in one pic.
> View attachment 16760508
> View attachment 16760509


My Heimdallr Orange Monster have the same sharp edges.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

MadVulcan said:


> No, I'm just an idiot and forgot that Matthew McConna-however-you-spell-it wasn't the character named Murph. Now I hang my head in shame.


Jessica Chastain played one of the versions of Murph. 10 year old Murph was played by Mackenzie Foy (Renesmee from Twilight - Breaking Dawn, Part 2). Ellen Burstyn played old, about to die, Murph.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Gil_F said:


> I'm actually gonna look at having the watch disassembled and have the edges ground off. I don't think it's wearable as it stands from the factory as I actually have now cut myself simply turning the bezel. Not acceptable.


Hello,
have you tried contacting the seller ? This is a clear default, it's be interesting to see how they react, they may help you.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

So few words on this yellow Berny i posted on the previous page. The watch looks great, nice quality for the price. Its got Miyota 8205 but its strange as it hacks when I thought that those Miyotas don't?
My only complaint and its a serious one is the rotor of this Miyota. This is my second watch on that movement and rather the last one. Its a reliable movement but this rotor is just ridiculous. I can hear it clearly when just naturally moving my hand.
I heard that before Miyota, they used Seagull ST16 in this watch and I would much much prefer that as this moment works fantastic in my other Berny. It's a shame as this watch is great but I'm really not a fan of 82xx Miyota series...


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

MadVulcan said:


> Out of the 20 or so watches I own, this one far and away gets the most wrist time. It's just perfect in every way. I think the changes from the Omega are actually improvements that Omega should have done themselves... solid sword hands, coin edge bezel, removed the redundant minute markers on the bezel (they're already on the dial), bolder font on the bezel, less text on the dial. And the solid lumed triangle at the top instead of the skeletonized triangle with a lume pip.
> 
> IMO the Seamaster looks really dated to the 90's these days. And two things you ostensibly definitely want in a dive watch are a grippy bezel and big fat solid lumed hands you can see underwater. And yes, I know professional divers use dive computers these days, but I still want my watch to be good at the things it was designed to do.
> 
> ...


Totally agree on those improvements. Now just remove the HEV and the SMP will be an attractive modern watch. 

The SMP has grown on me a bit...but man I can't shake that outdated 90s look. I prefer their retro Seamaster 300. 











manchette said:


> Hello,
> have you tried contacting the seller ? This is a clear default, it's be interesting to see how they react, they may help you.


This is one of those cases where I'd probably want to send mine back for a repair (new bezel). That marker would annoy me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> So few words on this yellow Berny i posted on the previous page. The watch looks great, nice quality for the price. Its got Miyota 8205 but its strange as it hacks when I thought that those Miyotas don't?
> My only complaint and its a serious one is the rotor of this Miyota. This is my second watch on that movement and rather the last one. Its a reliable movement but this rotor is just ridiculous. I can hear it clearly when just naturally moving my hand.
> I heard that before Miyota, they used Seagull ST16 in this watch and I would much much prefer that as this moment works fantastic in my other Berny. It's a shame as this watch is great but I'm really not a fan of 82xx Miyota series...


I stopped purchasing Miyota 8x for a long time now for this exact reason, the rotor noise was driving me crazy...
[edit] modern Miyota 8x do hack now, they've added it recently, I'll let the movement specialists give more details


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> So few words on this yellow Berny i posted on the previous page. The watch looks great, nice quality for the price. Its got Miyota 8205 but its strange as it hacks when I thought that those Miyotas don't?
> My only complaint and its a serious one is the rotor of this Miyota. This is my second watch on that movement and rather the last one. Its a reliable movement but this rotor is just ridiculous. I can hear it clearly when just naturally moving my hand.
> I heard that before Miyota, they used Seagull ST16 in this watch and I would much much prefer that as this moment works fantastic in my other Berny. It's a shame as this watch is great but I'm really not a fan of 82xx Miyota series...


It’s entirely possible that the “Miyota” movements inside some AliExpress watches are not what they purport to be, but are in fact cheaper Chinese versions. Close to being a Miyota 82xx clone with notable differences (a significant one being that it hacks), the Chinese caliber 28xx is produced by several factories such as Dixmont in Guangzhou (also Mingzhu, Beijing and Nanning NN28xx). Often referred to as a DG28xx movement (after Dixmont Guangzhou), or Mingzhu movement, generally both the rotor and movement itself is very roughly finished by the factory, with no engravings or inscriptions to identify it (unlike genuine Miyota versions where the name is usually proudly displayed on the rotor)!


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

mougino said:


> I stopped purchasing Miyota 8x for a long time now for this exact reason, the rotor noise was driving me crazy...
> [edit] modern Miyota 8x do hack now, they've added it recently, I'll let the movement specialists give more details


Yes, without a shadow of a doubt this is my last watch on that movement. This is just ridiculous that even when you just walk you can clearly hear it. It's a shame as otherwise it would be a decent moment but the decision to design it that way that it just spins freely one direction was silly.

BTW Lume is great on that watch. It's a real shame that they changed Seagull movement to this crap Miyota...


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

david916 said:


> It’s entirely possible that the “Miyota” movements inside some AliExpress watches are not actually what they purport to be, but are in fact cheaper Chinese versions. Close to being a Miyota 82xx clone with notable differences (a significant one being that it hacks), the Chinese caliber 28xx is produced by several factories such as Dixmont in Guangzhou (also Mingzhu, Beijing and Nanning NN28xx). Often referred to as a DG28xx movement (after Dixmont Guangzhou) or a Mingzhu movement, generally these movements and rotors are very roughly finished by the factory, with no engravings or inscriptions to identify them (unlike the genuine Miyota versions where the name is usually proudly displayed on the rotor)!


In theory there is Miyota printed on the rotor but we all know that they can print whatever they want 😉










I've got some Carnival watch on that movement and its rotor is equally ridiculous so I'll just stay away from this series from Miyota in the future.


----------



## navicella (Nov 28, 2013)

JojX said:


> If you’re into skx mods, this dial is of exceptionally good quality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could you share all the parts for assembling this? Really nice piece


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Surprisingly I think the Proxima I ordered in the sale is on the sloooooowest boat from China. It's due on the 24th and at it's pace that may be a stretch. In the meantime....


----------



## powpaw (Oct 17, 2019)

Finally received my SD1953 today, but the cyclops is a bit misaligned... noticed it immediately. When you try to look at it straight on, its noticable. Sent a msg to steeldive store but i'll see what they say.
Anyone had a similar experience and knows what can i expect? Or should i just get used to it since it may not be worth returning(if they give that option)? :|


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

MadVulcan said:


> Nope. I own three watches from the Octopus/Baltany brand and they have all been perfect, and regulated to great accuracy (my profile picture is an Android timegrapher app reading of that same watch). I hope they make it right. This is the first time I've heard of such a QC issue from them... but it's not like San Martin has been free of them either.
> 
> I do hate to see it, because my opinion of them has been very high thus far.


It's good to know your Octopus NTTD bezel doesn't have the same cosmetic error as mine. At least we know it's not entire production batch problem.

I'm not going to contact Octopus Kraken since I didn't purchase the NTTD watch from their AliExpress store. It's not worth the trouble to ship this watch back to Octopus Kraken for them to fix. They had the chance to fix it proper at the factory originally but instead chose the cheaper ghetto repair touchup option. That speaks volume about the company and what they think is acceptable quality. I'll just move on with lower opinion about the Octopus Kraken brand quality.

Even with the minor bezel cosmetic fault, I really like and enjoy the Octopus NTTD watch. I think it's good looking watch and wears super comfortable. I agree with all your points about why it looks better than the Omega NTTD watch.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

@powpaw If you are able to live with that just open a dispute, attach a clear photo, describe that you don't like it but are able to live with it and can keep the watch if you can get a partial refund for this flaw. You should easily get 20$ back.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

MadVulcan said:


> No, I'm just an idiot and forgot that Matthew McConna-however-you-spell-it wasn't the character named Murph. Now I hang my head in shame.


From the photos it doesn't appear to have any morse code on the second hand.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Totally agree on those improvements. Now just remove the HEV and the SMP will be an attractive modern watch.
> 
> The SMP has grown on me a bit...but man I can't shake that outdated 90s look. I prefer their retro Seamaster 300.
> View attachment 16761951
> ...


1990s is outdated but 1960s isn’t?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

glassmandave said:


> HELP!!! I clicked on a couple of the links to the recently discussed Buryei and seagull watches, and now all my Ali pages keep coming up in Polish! How do I get back to English? Thanks.


just learn Polish!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

A question I hope isn't too unfair.
Just bought some straps from vendors on Aliexpress.
Within a week my credit card was hacked and I had to cancel it.
I don't buy a lot online, other than Amazon.
Anyone else with a similar experience or am I paranoid?
thanks


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> A question I hope isn't too unfair.
> Just bought some straps from vendors on Aliexpress.
> Within a week my credit card was hacked and I had to cancel it.
> I don't buy a lot online, other than Amazon.
> ...


That's why I've been using paypal on Aliexpress. I was leery of giving out my credit card number.
I'm even leery of using the Aliexpress app though too on my phone. Maybe I'm just paranoid.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> 1990s is outdated but 1960s isn’t?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some designs are more timeless than others... pun intended I guess. I'm sure there are plenty of watches from every decade that didn't age well. 

I don't see these 90's Tag styles making any big comebacks anytime soon:


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

rlachcik said:


> just learn Polish!!


I'm Canadian and even though my browser and Aliexpress settings are English, I continually get pages coming up in French.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Lovely! Perhaps you'll envy me this one!









Tongue in cheek!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! At least the blue is really attractive and the lume is pretty decent!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Gil_F said:


> I'm Canadian and even though my browser and Aliexpress settings are English, I continually get pages coming up in French.


Easy fix. Simply go in and erase past history/cookies, then you will have to resign bacl into AliX. again. You will then find everything in English again.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

duplicate


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> 1990s is outdated but 1960s isn’t?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything old is new again...


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

MadVulcan said:


> I don't see these 90's Tag styles making any big comebacks anytime soon:


Thank god... those things were ugly then, and have not aged well!


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Got this in yesterday, the Addiesdive AD2105, ordered during the recent sale for $121.

















































Can't beat that movement regulation! I've been really lucky with pretty much all my AliExpress watches being regulated very well (7 automatics so far). 

Fit and finish are spot on, no obvious flaws that I can see. Everything's aligned. No bezel backplay. The bezel click doesn't sound as loud or 'confident' as some of my other watches (it's a bit quiet) but it does its job. 

Woke up before the sun this morning and was pleased to see the lume was still visible in the dark room (after 6.5 hours of sleep). The bracelet is nice too, with solid end links, but I'm not much of a bracelet guy in general and have a tropic strap on order for it, which I think will look nice. 

Couldn't be more happy for the price, honestly.


----------



## zent26 (10 mo ago)

glassmandave said:


> HELP!!! I clicked on a couple of the links to the recently discussed Buryei and seagull watches, and now all my Ali pages keep coming up in Polish! How do I get back to English? Thanks.


At the top of the page, there's a picture of a flag. Click it, and it'll give you options to change three things: Country, Language, and Currency. Click on the middle option (Language) and English will be one of the options (and written in English, so you know what you're clicking)


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

powpaw said:


> Finally received my SD1953 today, but the cyclops is a bit misaligned... noticed it immediately. When you try to look at it straight on, its noticable. Sent a msg to steeldive store but i'll see what they say.
> Anyone had a similar experience and knows what can i expect? Or should i just get used to it since it may not be worth returning(if they give that option)? :|
> 
> 
> ...



Heat up the cyclops and pop it off with a razor if you don't need it. There's no good way to realign it unfortunately.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> 1990s is outdated but 1960s isn’t?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As said, some things age well, some things don’t.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rlachcik said:


> A question I hope isn't too unfair.
> Just bought some straps from vendors on Aliexpress.
> Within a week my credit card was hacked and I had to cancel it.
> I don't buy a lot online, other than Amazon.
> ...


These events are most probably unrelated. With 150+ million customers I trust AliExpress to be at the top in ensuring payment data protection...


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Gil_F said:


> Just got this Heimdallr monster watch from the June sale.
> I'm surprised no one mentions in their reviews that the shroud sections surrounding the bezel on this watch are *extremely* sharp.
> As you turn the bezel your fingers bump into the surrounding shroud sections and get cut (no joke).
> Also the crown guards are very very sharp as you turn the crown.
> ...


Sounds like you hate it .. I'll take it off your hands just let me know. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Looks like Phylida updated their Planet Ocean.









139.2US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 500m Men's 43.5mm Automatic Diver Watch Black Dial Sapphire Crystal Skyfall Special Edition Ceramic Insert Nh35a - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





New 3D grid dial option (currently out of stock), BGWY lume, NH35, and a claimed 500M (!) water resistance, which is quite the claim. And now with a color matched date wheel.

I believe this is the highest spec'd Planet Ocean homage out there. Currently $140 USD.

If that water resistance rating is anywhere close to accurate, that's pretty incredible for the price. The original Omega WR rating is 600 meters, so if Phylida were just outright making stuff up, you'd think they'd just copy that instead of claiming 500m, which makes me wonder if they actually did some pressure test on this. Of course they could just be copying the construction of all the parts and adding in some CYA because they haven't actually tested it.

Of course, even with an exact engineering copy, quality control plays its part - gaskets must be properly lubed and seated, tolerances correct, caseback and crystal seated properly, etc.

Not that we desk divers will be taking it beyond snorkeling depth, of course.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Watchout63 said:


> Surprisingly I think the Proxima I ordered in the sale is on the sloooooowest boat from China. It's due on the 24th and at it's pace that may be a stretch. In the meantime....
> 
> View attachment 16762098


Yep, I’ve got some items from the sale due to arrive around the 29th, and I’m in Aus, so not _that_ far to travel from China…


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Pagani Design Speedmaster Moonwatch Pro V3. I received this watch today. It's my first quartz, first Chronograph, and first Pagani Design watch. The 60 and 120 markers on the bezel don't completely line up and the metal bracelet feels really rough against the skin. But for $70 I paid, I'm completely satisfied. I don't know what it is with Omega but both the Seamaster and Speedmaster designs feel so comfortable on my wrist.


----------



## Sampsonti (Sep 30, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> Today, I am wearing my sterile Cronos Bronze Willard and to me it is breathtaking. Even though I haven't bought any AliExpress watches for a while, this remains one of the stars in my collection.
> 
> View attachment 16757213


Link


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

This Merkur skindiver came in today. I’m in love! 

Advertised as the first Chinese dive watch (design) & an in house manual wind movement. 11.8mm thin, 40mm bezel (38mm case), 45.2mm L2L, wears like a dream.

I’m also very fond of the proud Chinese text on the dial.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

sopapillas said:


> This Merkur skindiver came in today. I’m in love!
> 
> Advertised as the first Chinese dive watch (design) & an in house manual wind movement. 11.8mm thin, 40mm bezel (38mm case), 45.2mm L2L, wears like a dream.
> 
> I’m also very fond of the proud Chinese text on the dial.


I’ve been eyeing those off too, I love the thin bezel. It’s a shame I can’t justify it… but if my SteelDive Willard ever falls off a cliff and the retro-inspired-rotating-bezel-black-dialed-watch position opens up in my collection, I think this will be the first consideration.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

StephenR said:


> I’ve been eyeing those off too, I love the thin bezel. It’s a shame I can’t justify it… but if my SteelDive Willard ever falls off a cliff and the retro-inspired-rotating-bezel-black-dialed-watch position opens up in my collection, I think this will be the first consideration.


It’s fantastic. I’m going to shamelessly plug my little write up because I spent a while putting it together.









Merkur Manual Wind Skindiver Review


Just received this Merkur Skindiver and I figured I’d do a review as information seems to be somewhat limited online. It took nearly 2 months to arrive due to COVID restrictions in China, but it’s finally here and I’m in love. The design is advertised as the “first Chinese diver”. I have no...




www.watchuseek.com





And for you fellow tapatalk degenerates:









Merkur Manual Wind Skindiver Review


Just received this Merkur Skindiver and I figured I’d do a review as information seems to be somewhat limited online. It took nearly 2 months to arrive due to COVID restrictions in China, but it’s finally here and I’m in love. The design is advertised as the “first Chinese diver”. I have no...




r.tapatalk.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

And here it is, the first Chinese homage of the MoonSwatch Saturn:








119.4US $ 40% OFF|Men Women Japan Movement Quartz Watch Planet Saturn Moon Wristwatch Chronograph 50m Waterproof Stainless Steel Fashion Sport - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com






















I got confirmation from the vendor that it has Mysterious Code branding and not Swatch x Omega.

Interestingly proposed in 40mm men size and in 35mm ladies size.

Really more of an upgrade than an homage: stainless steel case instead of plastic/bioceramic, Japanese mecaquartz VK68 with sweeping chrono and instant snap back instead of 1 tick per second, WR 50M, but same hardlex crystal ... (despite what's written on the ladies model dial)

At half the price of the MoonSwatch it's of course a better deal, but I find it slightly overpriced: the Corgeut Speedmaster sells for half that with similar specs (but without the cool Saturn dial)...

Let's see if it sells 😉


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> So few words on this yellow Berny i posted on the previous page. The watch looks great, nice quality for the price. Its got Miyota 8205 but its strange as it hacks when I thought that those Miyotas don't?
> My only complaint and its a serious one is the rotor of this Miyota. This is my second watch on that movement and rather the last one. Its a reliable movement but this rotor is just ridiculous. I can hear it clearly when just naturally moving my hand.
> I heard that before Miyota, they used Seagull ST16 in this watch and I would much much prefer that as this moment works fantastic in my other Berny. It's a shame as this watch is great but I'm really not a fan of 82xx Miyota series...


If it hacks, you got the Miyota 8204 that Citizen uses in some of their Promaster divers (NY0040. *NY0151*, *NY0159*, etc.).



https://calibercorner.com/miyota-caliber-8204/




https://www.citizenwatch-global.com/support/pdf/8203_8204/e.pdf


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

rlachcik said:


> A question I hope isn't too unfair.
> Just bought some straps from vendors on Aliexpress.
> Within a week my credit card was hacked and I had to cancel it.
> I don't buy a lot online, other than Amazon.
> ...


I always use PayPal for AliExpress for the extra layer of safety and I get a return shipping allowance from PP each year (in Australia). I thought AliExpress held payments in escrow and the funds were released to the seller after buyer confirmation or when time runs out. 

However, on a bargain website I visit, someone discovered a coupon exploit to save money that involved adding the item to your cart in Russian ( I think), entering your CC information but not finishing the payment. The buyer then had to change the shipping to Australia before completing the purchase. BUT - tons of buyers had their purchase go through WITHOUT entering their additional 3 digit CC code. 

So no I don’t trust AliExpress if they do not follow the accepted protocols for a CC payment.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sopapillas said:


> This Merkur skindiver came in today. I’m in love!
> 
> Advertised as the first Chinese dive watch (design) & an in house manual wind movement. 11.8mm thin, 40mm bezel (38mm case), 45.2mm L2L, wears like a dream.
> 
> I’m also very fond of the proud Chinese text on the dial.


It's a homage of the Shanghai 114 diver/Reissue.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

sopapillas said:


> This Merkur skindiver came in today. I’m in love!
> 
> Advertised as the first Chinese dive watch (design) & an in house manual wind movement. 11.8mm thin, 40mm bezel (38mm case), 45.2mm L2L, wears like a dream.
> 
> I’m also very fond of the proud Chinese text on the dial.


I love the dimensions and the BOR bracelet but I'm not a fan of aged lume. If they offered it with a crisp white BGW9 that would look amazing!


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

chadol baegi said:


> Pagani Design Speedmaster Moonwatch Pro V3. I received this watch today. It's my first quartz, first Chronograph, and first Pagani Design watch. The 60 and 120 markers on the bezel don't completely line up and the metal bracelet feels really rough against the skin. But for $70 I paid, I'm completely satisfied. I don't know what it is with Omega but both the Seamaster and Speedmaster designs feel so comfortable on my wrist.


Congratulations! I know what you mean about the bracelet. Mine is the same and understood what people described as sharp edges - the link edges are just slightly too sharp and need burring. I thought about giving it a very light sanding but not sure how effective that would be on the oval shaped links, plus I wouldn't want to wreck the nice brush and polished finish.

Having worn it for a few days now I don't mind it. As you say, the Speedmaster design is super wearable and I've not had any discomfort from the bracelet. I have a nice black sail cloth strap to switch it onto, but enjoying the look of it on its bracelet too much.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

Gil_F said:


> I'm Canadian and even though my browser and Aliexpress settings are English, I continually get pages coming up in French.


hahaha, are you in Quebec? could be the new language laws!!!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> It's a homage of the Shanghai 114 diver/Reissue.
> View attachment 16764261
> View attachment 16764256


your depth of knowledge is always amazing and appreciated!


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

mougino said:


> And here it is, the first Chinese homage of the MoonSwatch Saturn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do they have contests among the Chinese watch manufacturers for the worst branding?
This wouldn't win, but certainly gets an honourable mention.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> I always use PayPal for AliExpress


Ali X accepts PP? That's news to me.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Ali X accepts PP? That's news to me.


Yeah, it’s only relatively recent tho


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

Used PP during AliX Summer Sale for first buys.
Without PP protections, I would have ignored AliX completely.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I’ve been paying with Patek Philipe for years


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

dogbot said:


> Congratulations! I know what you mean about the bracelet. Mine is the same and understood what people described as sharp edges - the link edges are just slightly too sharp and need burring. I thought about giving it a very light sanding but not sure how effective that would be on the oval shaped links, plus I wouldn't want to wreck the nice brush and polished finish.
> 
> Having worn it for a few days now I don't mind it. As you say, the Speedmaster design is super wearable and I've not had any discomfort from the bracelet. I have a nice black sail cloth strap to switch it onto, but enjoying the look of it on its bracelet too much.


 I'm amazed they can even make attractive 5 link stainless steel bracelet and include it on $70 watch. The metal bracelet is comfortable on my wrist. I have really smooth arm and wrist so I don't suffer from the common problem of arm/wrist hairs getting caught and pulled by the metal links. It's only when I run my fingers across the bracelet that I can feel the rough edges.

The seller did include free black nato strap but I'm going to keep the watch on the stock metal bracelet. I don't like changing metal bracelet from watches without drill lugs as I have trouble putting it back on. I still haven't been able to put the stock metal bracelet back on my Steeldive Captain Willard. I don't know how people are able to do it so easily.


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

Gil_F said:


> Are the shrouds around the bezel on everyone's Heimdallr monster as sharp as these in my pics?
> You can see the skin I've pinched off in one pic.
> View attachment 16760508
> View attachment 16760509


So it seems the Heimdallr store is not going to help me with this issue of razor sharp edges. I've sent them pics and complained of getting cut but to no avail.










hmmmmmm.....................
It's a pretty watch but the razor sharp shroud makes the bezel unusable.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Yeah, it’s only relatively recent tho


Depends on what you mean by 'relatively' I guess; all my purchases on AliExpress - started using it very early 2020 - have been made with PayPal.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

AliExpress ordered 6/30/22 arrived 7/16/22 via standard free shipping. Very well packed....


























































Nice leather strap but I put it right on my Barton Elite. 














































VH31 Sweeping Seconds....






So no disappointment with this one.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> It's a homage of the Shanghai 114 diver/Reissue.
> View attachment 16764261
> View attachment 16764256


Ah that’s helpful, thanks for the info. Do they still sell them? Quick search on AliX didn’t turn up much


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sopapillas said:


> Ah that’s helpful, thanks for the info. Do they still sell them? Quick search on AliX didn’t turn up much











New Shanghai army watch #114 reissue 24-jewel China's 1st ma






www.good-stuffs.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Ali X accepts PP? That's news to me.


Perhaps it it depends on country.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

rlachcik said:


> Do they have contests among the Chinese watch manufacturers for the worst branding?
> This wouldn't win, but certainly gets an honourable mention.





mougino said:


> And here it is, the first Chinese homage of the MoonSwatch Saturn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Urgh, why Mysterious Code! 😭
It's a branding catastrophe. I'd rather wear a nonsensical name that doesn't mean anything in English or has had all the vowels removed. Such a shame that Mysterious Code seems to be pumping out so many different watches at the moment and destroying them all with that branding. Really like these, but not with Mysterious Code emblazoned on them:


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Depends on what you mean by 'relatively' I guess; all my purchases on AliExpress - started using it very early 2020 - have been made with PayPal.


Perhaps, like most things Ali, they have different rules for different countries? In Aus, I’m only aware of PayPal being made available mid-late 2021


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

chadol baegi said:


> …I still haven't been able to put the stock metal bracelet back on my Steeldive Captain Willard. I don't know how people are able to do it so easily.


Yeah, that’s probably the hardest one I’ve ever dealt with!


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Tracking was finally updated. Looks like the slow boat made it. The package is now on US soil. 

Still estimated to arrive on the 21st. 

Which is rather amazing. Between here and there. Starting with the port back log, trucker strikes, and diesel prices.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

MadVulcan said:


> Looks like Phylida updated their Planet Ocean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are the odds that thing could do 100 meters let alone 500 meters ? Has anyone ever pressure tested the newer crop of watches ? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

chadol baegi said:


> Pagani Design Speedmaster Moonwatch Pro V3. I received this watch today. It's my first quartz, first Chronograph, and first Pagani Design watch. The 60 and 120 markers on the bezel don't completely line up and the metal bracelet feels really rough against the skin. But for $70 I paid, I'm completely satisfied. I don't know what it is with Omega but both the Seamaster and Speedmaster designs feel so comfortable on my wrist.


Wow talk about knocking off quite a few firsts .. enjoy them and the watch ! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Slightly off topic ish BUT has anyone purchased steeldive's 1000 meter diver by chance ? 

Is there reason to use the app versus just ordering directly through them on this chunk of steel ? 


Thanks in advanced for anyone who has live pics of this beast & or can answer the question on ordering. As of now the only discount offered came by way of being on their mailing list & it extending a 10$ off coupon.





































Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> New Shanghai army watch #114 reissue 24-jewel China's 1st ma
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that price seems a little steep, but I guess you pay for proper heritage. I honestly prefer the dial on the Merkur though, not a fan of the “Shanghai” text in English.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Looking for an aqua terra homage, any recommendations?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Tracking was finally updated. Looks like the slow boat made it. The package is now on US soil.
> 
> Still estimated to arrive on the 21st.
> 
> Which is rather amazing. Between here and there. Starting with the port back log, trucker strikes, and diesel prices.


Isn’t that the most frustrating thing?! My order (due to arrive on the 29th) landed today as well. I could drive there in a little under an hour to collect it, but no, I’ll have to wait another ELEVEN days! It almost pays to not follow the tracking at all…


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Looking for an aqua terra homage, any recommendations?



Phylida make a very nice one. I love mine.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

chadol baegi said:


> So I received another watch today and it's not what I ordered. I ordered this 1963 Quartz Chinese Air Force Chronograph from Heimdallr store on AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So this wrong watch dispute with Heimdallr is still ongoing. They asked me how much it would cost to ship the watch back to China. When I checked USPS online, it looks like it's around $65 to ship Global Priority and around $35 to ship First Class package. So I told them the shipping cost, and then they asked if I wanted to keep the Chameri watch and pay another $45 extra for them to send 1963 Chinese Air Force Quartz watch. That would mean I would pay almost full price for two watches since the watch they sent me is worth $30 less than the watch I actually paid for. lol. I'm trying to be nice and work with them so I messaged them I would pay $10 extra. If they reject it or counter, I'll stop negotiating and open official dispute with AliExpress.

Not super impressed with Heimdallr CS so far.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Could you take a look at this video? I assume that I received a faulty one? It works only when the dial is facing downwards...






Edit:

I've shaken the watch and now it's the same but in different position 😆 

I contacted the seller and asked if they can send me a replacement if I return this one but I'm worried they are going to just give me the money hack. The problem is that I bought this watch 30% cheaper 3 weeks ago then the current price and wad hunting to get this model in a good price for months...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Which seller is this please ? 
I hope they don't tell you to walk upside down for the watch to be ok


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

chadol baegi said:


> Not super impressed with Heimdallr CS so far.


I've had nothing but horrible experience with Heimdallr CS. First they sent the wrong watch, then to add insult to injury, that Heimdallr watch was a piece of junk.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Could you take a look at this video? I assume that I received a faulty one? It works only when the dial is facing downwards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm convinced many sellers rationalize sending problem watches when a discounted price has been paid.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Elston Gunn said:


> I'm convinced many sellers rationalize sending problem watches when a discounted price has been paid.


It was Ali Summer Sale 3 weeks ago so I'm sure they sold hundreds of those watches. Why would they bother when Ali refunds anyway without any problem?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

manchette said:


> Which seller is this please ?
> I hope they don't tell you to walk upside down for the watch to be ok


It's Steeldive Store. I've got 15 days free return anyway but I hope I'll be able to agree to send me a new one.









87.56US $ 78% OFF|Steeldive Sd1970 White Date Background 200m Wateproof Nh35 6105 Turtle Automatic Dive Diver Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

MAD777 said:


> I've had nothing but horrible experience with Heimdallr CS. First they sent the wrong watch, then to add insult to injury, that Heimdallr watch was a piece of junk.


So what was the final outcome? Did AliExpress refund you the money for the wrong watch along with the return shipping charge?


----------



## scherade (Aug 24, 2018)

I recieved today this small watch. I wonder if you know more about it, like what kind of movement or how old could be. Thanks.


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Hey guys a question and some fun.
My birthday comes up next month and I'm sorely tempted to get the watch in the link posted below. The question: What sort of discount/coupon might I get from AliEx on my birthday? How does one go about claiming that?
The fun part: I'm thinking of getting the infamous PP quartz homage from Lgxige as it seems pretty well made for forty bucks. I was in between the black and the green, having two green dial watches and two black, the black is of course a bit more versatile, though I do love a green dial. Looking closely at the pics though, if you pay close attention, the green one is labelled Ticfrog, lol, Ticfrog. Probably better than Lgxige or whatever. What are the chances I'd actually get a Ticfrog? That name might actually tip the scales and make me get the green one. And have Lgxige actually listened to complaints on their unpronounceable name and are changing company name to Ticfrog?
Part of the fun of Ali if you ask me!








39.99US $ 50% OFF|Lgxige Men's Watches Top Brand Luxury Watches Men Quartz Stainless Steel Army Watch Chronograph Aaa Male Sport Wrist Watch 2021 - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## konax (Aug 15, 2016)

Marcelo71 said:


> My birthday comes up next month and I'm sorely tempted to get the watch in the link posted below. The question: What sort of discount/coupon might I get from AliEx on my birthday? How does one go about claiming that?


I don't think there are any user birthday-specific codes or coupons, most likely you won't get anything.



Marcelo71 said:


> PP quartz homage from Lgxige


Didun Design is way, WAY better quality.








39.31US $ 46% OFF|Didun Watch Men Top Brand Luxury Japan Quartz Watch Chronograph Watch Shockproof 30m Waterproof Wristwatch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

konax said:


> I don't think there are any user birthday-specific codes or coupons, most likely you won't get anything.
> Well, I see as part of my perks for my level a birthday discount. Supposedly I also get 8% additional discount on random purchases, but that has never been offered. So was curious as to whether anyone ever got that supposed birthday discount and how they got it.
> 
> Didun Design is way, WAY better quality.
> ...


Cool info. Why do you say? Lxige's case looks more similar to original and slightly downturned lugs whereas Didun is totally flat. Clasp on Lxgige looks better. Both are stainless steel and use Miyota movement, so why do you say Didun better? Not challenging you, just curious, as yes if one is better than the other I would certainly love to know and pick the better one. Finishing on Didun better perhaps?


----------



## EL72 (7 mo ago)

dreamingDiver said:


> Anyone bought escapement time Flieger type a and b?


I have the type B and it's awesome.










Best of Ali-Xpress?


Waiting for someone to ‘homage’ that new/old Omega CK859




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

scherade said:


> I recieved today this small watch. I wonder if you know more about it, like what kind of movement or how old could be. Thanks.
> View attachment 16769689
> 
> View attachment 16769690


Chinese Standard Movement, also known as Tongji.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

scherade said:


> I recieved today this small watch. I wonder if you know more about it, like what kind of movement or how old could be. Thanks.
> View attachment 16769689
> 
> View attachment 16769690


Double Rhomb is a brand of the Beijing Watch Factory. The movement should be the Beijing version of a Tongji, but is one of the better quality versions, and was slightly thinner than a garden variety Chinese Standard Movement. Many of the bigger factories refined the basic design of the Tongji, and had improved and updated versions. The original movement was the Beijing SB5, that was replaced by the 18 Jewel, SB10.

Unfortunately, this movement looks like a standard, no name Tongji. The correct Beijing movements are marked, and look quite a bit different. Many sellers have been slapping together fake, New Old Stock, Vintage Chinese Watches with whatever parts they can find. There are a number of Shanghai and Diamond "Reissue" watches being sold, but most have Shanghai 7120 or 8120 movements inside.

I would suspect that someone just bought reproduction Double Rhomb dials, and slapped them together with vintage sized cases and Tongji movements.


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Could you take a look at this video? I assume that I received a faulty one? It works only when the dial is facing downwards...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


open it… i bet there is some debri inside


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

I have been using LGXIGE Automatic Nautilus homage for over 3 years. Works fine. Only issue is date is hard to change in first position of the crown. It is stucked. Need to set up manually.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Double Rhomb is a brand of the Beijing Watch Factory. The movement should be the Beijing version of a Tongji, but is one of the better quality versions, and was slightly thinner than a garden variety Chinese Standard Movement. Many of the bigger factories refined the basic design of the Tongji, and had improved and updated versions. The original movement was the Beijing SB5, that was replaced by the 18 Jewel, SB10.
> 
> Unfortunately, this movement looks like a standard, no name Tongji. The correct Beijing movements are marked, and look quite a bit different. Many sellers have been slapping together fake, New Old Stock, Vintage Chinese Watches with whatever parts they can find. There are a number of Shanghai and Diamond "Reissue" watches being sold, but most have Shanghai 7120 or 8120 movements inside.
> 
> I would suspect that someone just bought reproduction Double Rhomb dials, and slapped them together with vintage sized cases and Tongji movements.


I would guess that this watch is around the 40 euro price mark and for that price it is pretty descent. The only thing that needs fixing is the alignment of the dial, it is way off rotated clockwise.
The "rare" "reissue" Shanghai watch I got, I enjoy immencely but after some time I found out that it was in reality a kontiki design rip off - this one seems an original chinese design. The tongji in mine is pretty good and proved to be reliable so far.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

So, here’s a messed up situation, what should I do?! Not a watch, but could still happen to anyone:

•Bought an item with a ‘free return’ period. 
•item was a bit larger in real life than I’d expected.
•I contacted the seller and told them, they said they would be happy for me to return it, just open a dispute, select the free return option, print out the prepaid post label and send it back.
•Followed their instructions, free return accepted, postage label printed, item posted off last week.
•just got an email from Ali saying “your reason for returning is invalid, we have ruled you get a refund of $ZERO. Case closed. Have a nice day.


…WTF???


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

StephenR said:


> So, here’s a messed up situation, what should I do?! Not a watch, but could still happen to anyone:
> 
> •Bought an item with a ‘free return’ period.
> •item was a bit larger in real life than I’d expected.
> ...


Contact Ali customer service. Show them the screenshot of your conversion with the seller. There should be chat available and its the quickest way.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

God, Ali's dispute system seems to get worse and worse 😡


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> God, Ali's dispute system seems to get worse and worse 😡


It's always the same: it only takes a small minority of people abusing the system (any system - commercial, social, judicial, etc ) to wreck it for everyone. 
The other side, naturally, goes overboard to protect itself. Once bitten twice shy kinda thing.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

StephenR said:


> So, here’s a messed up situation, what should I do?! Not a watch, but could still happen to anyone:
> 
> •Bought an item with a ‘free return’ period.
> •item was a bit larger in real life than I’d expected.
> ...


Sorry to hear that.
I too went though something similar, but on eBay. So it's not the platform per se, but other things. 
I learned the hard way that many (Chinese) sellers are far more clever than me in rigging the system.

So now, I don't return. Too risky: Lose the thing AND the money (at least, the Return Shipping cost).

Now, I just ask for a partial refund and/or, resell it.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Marcelo71 said:


> Hey guys a question and some fun.
> My birthday comes up next month and I'm sorely tempted to get the watch in the link posted below. The question: What sort of discount/coupon might I get from AliEx on my birthday? How does one go about claiming that?
> The fun part: I'm thinking of getting the infamous PP quartz homage from Lgxige as it seems pretty well made for forty bucks. I was in between the black and the green, having two green dial watches and two black, the black is of course a bit more versatile, though I do love a green dial. Looking closely at the pics though, if you pay close attention, the green one is labelled Ticfrog, lol, Ticfrog. Probably better than Lgxige or whatever. What are the chances I'd actually get a Ticfrog? That name might actually tip the scales and make me get the green one. And have Lgxige actually listened to complaints on their unpronounceable name and are changing company name to Ticfrog?
> Part of the fun of Ali if you ask me!
> ...


I think you are thinking of Dennys , so like you can get a free moons over Miami or whatever that meal is called happy almost ish birthday ish 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Over the last 12 months I bought 25 watches, got partial refund 5 out of 5 times and returned 1 watch. So far no issues with Ali at all. Maybe it depends on your member level as I'm Platinum.

Always the most important thing is to clearly describe the problem with photos and video (if a video is necessary).


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> I too went though something similar, but on eBay. So it's not the platform per se, but other things.
> I learned the hard way that many (Chinese) sellers are far more clever than me in rigging the system.
> 
> ...


Fist and last time I returned something to china was a sleeping bag from ali-xpress for 60€. 
Seller: "sure, sure, just send it to us on your cost, no problem."
Paid 20€ to ship it. Never heard of it again. -80€
(I forgot about it and 6 months later the shop didn't exist anymore.)


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

dogbot said:


> Urgh, why Mysterious Code! 😭
> It's a branding catastrophe. I'd rather wear a nonsensical name that doesn't mean anything in English or has had all the vowels removed. Such a shame that Mysterious Code seems to be pumping out so many different watches at the moment and destroying them all with that branding. Really like these, but not with Mysterious Code emblazoned on them:
> View attachment 16766284
> View attachment 16766285


I agree, some interesting looking budget watches, but I couldn't wear a watch that said that on the dial...

M


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

fone said:


> Fist and last time I returned something to china was a sleeping bag from ali-xpress for 60€.
> Seller: "sure, sure, just send it to us on your cost, no problem."
> Paid 20€ to ship it. Never heard of it again. -80€
> (I forgot about it and 6 months later the shop didn't exist anymore.)


Reminds me of past violations and makes my blood boil .
So cleva those sneaky as F sellas!!


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Mysterious Code is a strange name indeed and they may get
the award for one of the most obscure homages I have seen.


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Anyone has experience with pre order on merkur store?
I did buy red rose dial merkur wath by the end of june, they said it's pre order for red n salmon dial and the watches will be shipped by 10th of july
Last week i messaged them and they said to postpone it to july 18, and today noon (asian time as i live in SE asia) I message them again to ask if the watch will be ready or not, but they haven't replied it till now

Anyone has experience pre order on merkur watch? How long did you wait it for?


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> It was Ali Summer Sale 3 weeks ago so I'm sure they sold hundreds of those watches. Why would they bother when Ali refunds anyway without any problem?


Why does a gambler enter a casino?


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

I caved today and ordered this Burei model in the 36mm size (there’s also a 41mm). I’ve been coveting that color dial, as does the entire fashion world at the moment. I actually ordered from Am****, as the Burei brand isn’t too common on AE. I wonder what company actually makes this one. Anyway, I can report back. The RL images posted in reviews looked quite nice.

I like blue dials, and I cannot lie . . .


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Dug deeper into shipping. Identifying the carrier. 

"[ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)]Processed Through Facility

2022-07-17 00:35:00"

My watches are in Chicago. Being carried by the US postal service. No wonder it's in Chicago. I'm sure it'll need to pass through a post office in Mississippi... For good measure (?)

Due here on the 22nd. From the original date of the 21st.


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

I think these colors are new releases. I don't remember ever seeing them here in the thread.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

What sharp edges??? Quite (I hope) obviously, this is meant tongue in cheek.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Cogumelo said:


> I think these colors are new releases. I don't remember ever seeing them here in the thread.
> 
> View attachment 16771489
> 
> ...


I think you're correct. When I saw your pics, I thought I wondered how you got these


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

Akirafur said:


> Mysterious Code is a strange name indeed and they may get
> the award for one of the most obscure homages I have seen.
> 
> View attachment 16771375
> View attachment 16771372


Well spotted! Not sure they quite nailed all the defining elements of the Boldr design, but it definitely looks like a nod in that direction.


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Did anyone mention this Pagani already?









71.99US $ 76% OFF|2022 neue PAGANI DESIGN 38mm männer Quarz Uhren Edelstahl AR Beschichtung Sapphire VH31 Business Sport Uhren reloj hombre| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com





VH31 quartz mouvement, inspired by the GS SBGW series?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Elston Gunn said:


> Why does a gambler enter a casino?


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Dug deeper into shipping. Identifying the carrier.
> 
> "[ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)]Processed Through Facility
> 
> ...


I didn't follow your progress...but assuming you had a delay for a while. Chicago is NOTORIOUS for taking WEEKS to process through customs. NYC and LA are far quicker, usually a couple days. every once in a while I get something that goes through Chicago and it a freakin' mess...lol.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Elston Gunn said:


> Why does a gambler enter a casino?


For the free cheese bread…

…go on, tell me I’m wrong!


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> I didn't follow your progress...but assuming you had a delay for a while. Chicago is NOTORIOUS for taking WEEKS to process through customs. NYC and LA are far quicker, usually a couple days. every once in a while I get something that goes through Chicago and it a freakin' mess...lol.



Chicago was like three days ago. Passed through their facility. 

It's in route to Texas. If it had hanged up in Chicago. Then I'd stress. But as it is. It's on time. 

Next watch will be DHL. But I bought three watches in one order. So it was the slow boat.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

navicella said:


> Could you share all the parts for assembling this? Really nice piece


Apologies for the late reply but I’m on summer hols atm. Here’s the list of the parts I used:
1, seikomods / crystaltimes titanium skx007 case bundle
2. Nh35 with a black date wheel
3. Ali dial








16.16US $ 30% OFF|28.5mm Watch Dial C3 Green Luminous Dial For Nh35 Mechanical Modification Upgrade Part - Watch Cases - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




4. Ali hands (used 2 different sets as I’m not a fan of fancy second hands








1.98US $ 89% OFF|Watch Accessories Watch Hands Nh35 Hands Silver Black Hands, Green Luminous Suitable For Nh35, Nh36 Movement No.31.1 - Watch Hands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com












2.64US $ 89% OFF|Watch accessories watch pointer NH35 hands pointer , suitable for NH35, NH36 movement A66|Watch Hands| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




5. Ali bezel insert








19.0US $ |New Finish Flat 38mm Bgw9 Lume C3 Lume Top Quality Ceramic Bezel Insert Skx007/skx009/skx011 Mod Super Green Blue Black - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




6. Ali chapter ring








21.06US $ |NEW SKX007/SKX009/SRPD Metal Chapter Ring Brushed Finish Matte Black (Silver Markers) Copper|Repair Tools & Kits| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




7. Ali sapphire








45.5US $ 30% OFF|Top Hat 31.5*5.3mm Sapphire Glass For Seiko Brand Auto Divers Skx007/011 Mod Watch Crystal Glass Blue Red Ar-coating Watch Part - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Wearing the watch right now and will put it to test tomorrow - will swim with it in the Baltic sea!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anyone know some good white fifty fathoms hands for NH35 for my Steeldive SD1952 (that came with silver hands  )


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Dug deeper into shipping. Identifying the carrier.
> 
> "[ISC CHICAGO IL (USPS)]Processed Through Facility
> 
> ...


Coincidentally, I contacted USPS about a package that has had that exact same status (Including Chicago) since July 13. It isn’t an Aliexpress package; it was sent from England via Royal Mail.

USPS got back to me this afternoon. I was told that is the US Customs facility in Chicago, and that Customs hasn’t yet cleared the package or provided it to USPS. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> Coincidentally, I contacted USPS about a package that has had that exact same status (Including Chicago) since July 13. It isn’t an Aliexpress package; it was sent from England via Royal Mail.
> 
> USPS got back to me this afternoon. I was told that is the US Customs facility in Chicago, and that Customs hasn’t yet cleared the package or provided it to USPS.
> 
> ...


So a foreign package made it to the interior of country. Not at the port of entry.


So...what are you trying to say? Is this going to be explosives?

Asking for a friend. Because my China watch order fell below the customs tax limit.

There's zero reasons why my order would be delayed.

Due the 22nd..


----------



## navicella (Nov 28, 2013)

JojX said:


> Apologies for the late reply but I’m on summer hols atm. Here’s the list of the parts I used:
> 1, seikomods / crystaltimes titanium skx007 case bundle
> 2. Nh35 with a black date wheel
> 3. Ali dial
> ...


Thanks a lot. Have fun with it


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

StephenR said:


> For the free cheese bread…
> 
> …go on, tell me I’m wrong!


Let’s say you’re a seller on AE and a buyer returns a watch due to a cosmetic flaw. You can’t send it back. What do you do?

It then makes a lot of sense to ship it to a buyer who pays a discounted price. Yes, it has a problem, but the buyer is not paying full price. Chances are he won’t even notice. And if he does, The seller will try again after it’s returned. 

Gamblers enter casinos because sometimes they win, cheese bread notwithstanding. 

What would be neat is if there were a shopping area with “as-is” watches in which the flaws were noted.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

otempora said:


> I caved today and ordered this Burei model in the 36mm size (there’s also a 41mm). I’ve been coveting that color dial, as does the entire fashion world at the moment. I actually ordered from Am****, as the Burei brand isn’t too common on AE. I wonder what company actually makes this one. Anyway, I can report back. The RL images posted in reviews looked quite nice.
> 
> I like blue dials, and I cannot lie . . .
> 
> View attachment 16771469


All Burei and Songdu watches were being produced by the OEM factory, Shenzhen BoDu Watch Industrial Co., LTD. They also had an inhouse brand, Uhonour. I don't know if they went out of business, or have just been affected by the Great Firewall of China, but their website is now defunct.

There is a US-based, Burei website, but I'm not sure it's run by the actual brand owner:








Burei Watch Official website | Mens Minimalis Watch | Bureiwatches.com


BUREI WATCH, It focuses on high quality & reasonable price on the market. Every single watch is a unique label of BUREI. The goal of BUREI is to make every watch a work of art. BUREI WATCHES are great gifts for your families or friends. Each watch has a fashion and elegant package.




bureiwatches.com





I own a couple of Burei watches, but company info has always been hard to nail down.















The owner seems to be - Yiwu Baosuo Network Technology Co., Ltd., Xialou Village, Niansanli FLAT 2, BLDG. 43 - Yiwu, Zhejiang, China.








BUREI - Yiwu Baosuo Network Technology Co., Ltd. Trademark Registration


Trademark registration by Yiwu Baosuo Network Technology Co., Ltd. for the trademark BUREI.




uspto.report





Was *Amazon* censored by WUS? Apparently not. WUS has automatic Amazon affiliate linking, so you can even include the link.








Amazon.com: BUREI Men's Stainless Steel Fashion Watch Japan Movement Quartz Wristwatches for Men 41mm Luxury Round Watch : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy BUREI Men's Stainless Steel Fashion Watch Japan Movement Quartz Wristwatches for Men 41mm Luxury Round Watch and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

StephenR said:


> So, here’s a messed up situation, what should I do?! Not a watch, but could still happen to anyone:
> 
> •Bought an item with a ‘free return’ period.
> •item was a bit larger in real life than I’d expected.
> ...


I'm wondering what it means exactly : is this that you dealt with the seller so it's ok (the seller will take care of you) , thus they close the case ? Or will this bother you ?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

If anyone has the Sea Knight Tuna, does it have the sharp edges problem of the Heimdallr?









119.54US $ 57% OFF|Sea Knight Monster Automatic Watch Men Nh36a Men's Mechanical Watches Sapphire Vintage Red Dial C3 Luminous Diver Watch 200m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## dreamingDiver (Oct 4, 2018)

EL72 said:


> I have the type B and it's awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks!!

i’m ordering both too!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> I'm wondering what it means exactly : is this that you dealt with the seller so it's ok (the seller will take care of you) , thus they close the case ? Or will this bother you ?


Going by the timeline/status bar, it looks like it was handed over to Ali to manage…

Would a seller be able to refund if Ali has closed the case? I believe Ali holds all the funds and passes them on when the transaction is complete, so (and this is just from my ignorant understanding), a seller would have to go out on a limb and pay me outside of the Ali framework… I can’t image many sellers being willing to do that!


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

What hands colour/style would you suggest for this gold colour dial? Those silver ones are barely visible. It's Miyota 8215 movement. Orange second hands looks good IMO, so maybe I could leave it and install the other two as black?


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> All Burei and Songdu watches were being produced by the OEM factory, Shenzhen BoDu Watch Industrial Co., LTD. They also had an inhouse brand, Uhonour. I don't know if they went out of business, or have just been affected by the Great Firewall of China, but their website is now defunct.
> 
> There is a US-based, Burei website, but I'm not sure it's run by the actual brand owner:
> 
> ...


That is great info! Thank you so much! I like to nerd out on watch companies, vintage and modern.

Since I ordered it from Amazon, it arrives TODAY. I’ll gladly take pics and report back if the light is good and if there’s interest here.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Going by the timeline/status bar, it looks like it was handed over to Ali to manage…
> 
> Would a seller be able to refund if Ali has closed the case? I believe Ali holds all the funds and passes them on when the transaction is complete, so (and this is just from my ignorant understanding), a seller would have to go out on a limb and pay me outside of the Ali framework… I can’t image many sellers being willing to do that!


Looks like it's over  But did you send back the product ? Maybe i misunderstood but I thought you did, and thus after receiving the wrong one the seller could then send you an ok one (?)
One seller did once for me so this is possible, sometimes.


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> What hands colour/style would you suggest for this gold colour dial? Those silver ones are barely visible. It's Miyota 8215 movement. Orange second hands looks good IMO, so maybe I could leave it and install the other two as black?
> View attachment 16773020


You could try your hand at bluing them.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

The last of my June sale watches arrived, and I gotta say it was a mixture of good and bad.

*PRO*: Cheap! $24.00, Works well, seems to operate smoothly, has a neat feature and some cool lume (though not long-lasting)

*CON*: The date function is non-existant, it was misleading and the band was so short, I could only wear it on the last hole. I stuck it on a nato for now...










This little auto has a constantly rotating star field:









My phone doesn't DO low-light, but it has a cool lume pattern for the stars









And the back, just for the curious










Not bad at all for the money.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> What hands colour/style would you suggest for this gold colour dial? Those silver ones are barely visible. It's Miyota 8215 movement. Orange second hands looks good IMO, so maybe I could leave it and install the other two as black?
> View attachment 16773020


White hands could work.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

The Proxima Tuna showed up from the Summer Sale. The quality is on par from what I expected from Proxima, which is awesome. The Proxima MM300 I have was awesome as well. Quite pleased with this purchase.


----------



## CanadianViking (6 mo ago)

I bought the Cadisen C1032 largely on the back of this review, and while you can definitely tell it's not the most expensive piece, I was honestly kind of blown away by the specs you get for the price, and that it actually looks pretty damned nice on-wrist. The sheer amount of watch you get for such a low price is nuts.


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

Rumcajs9 said:


> So few words on this yellow Berny i posted on the previous page. The watch looks great, nice quality for the price. Its got Miyota 8205 but its strange as it hacks when I thought that those Miyotas don't?
> My only complaint and its a serious one is the rotor of this Miyota. This is my second watch on that movement and rather the last one. Its a reliable movement but this rotor is just ridiculous. I can hear it clearly when just naturally moving my hand.
> I heard that before Miyota, they used Seagull ST16 in this watch and I would much much prefer that as this moment works fantastic in my other Berny. It's a shame as this watch is great but I'm really not a fan of 82xx Miyota series...


the newer miyota movement 821A also does hacking, it also has better detail n finishin than usual 8 series from miyota 









Miyota Caliber 821A Watch Movement | Caliber Corner

sorry if i qoute an old posting


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> Looks like it's over  But did you send back the product ? Maybe i misunderstood but I thought you did, and thus after receiving the wrong one the seller could then send you an ok one (?)
> One seller did once for me so this is possible, sometimes.


Yes, sent it back last week, followed the tracking and it has been delivered (to an address here in AUS, I assume a local consolidation warehouse ). 

I got a message from the seller late last night saying they’d look into it with Ali and would make sure I get the refund either way, so let’s see


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

My order is due tomorrow or the next day. 

The detailed tracking lags two days behind. Updates from the 17th. 

Remember when we were kids and shipping was 6-8weeks? This is taking me back. Memories.


----------



## Murrango (Oct 26, 2008)

HoustonReal said:


> If anyone has the Sea Knight Tuna, does it have the sharp edges problem of the Heimdallr?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the first thing I checked when my Sea Knight Monster arrived. I'm pleased to report that it doesn't have any rough or sharp edges, and the corners of the shroud and crown guards are rounded off. Of course, I can't guarantee that they'll all be that way. I may just have been lucky.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Guys, every time I was returning the watch, I was just getting the return code and label to print and give it to my local post office.

This time I've got something like that (see below). What this procedure looks like, as it says that the seller pays for the parcel but I've got only two options to chose from, few couriers and the the tracking number which I won't get if I don't order the courier myself. I'm am paying for the parcel and then the seller returns me the cost of it?

BTW. The watch was covered by 15 days free return but I'm returning it because its got faulty mechanism that I posted a video of on previous page.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

If it’s the willard, keep it or flip it. A courier to China would be ridiculously expensive


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

JojX said:


> If it’s the willard, keep it or flip it. A courier to China would be ridiculously expensive


I have returned few items over the last 12 months and never paid a dime. Most items have got 15 days free return, I just haven't had such situation like on the screenshot above. It still says that the seller pays for the parcel.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

goberm said:


> the newer miyota movement 821A also does hacking, it also has better detail n finishin than usual 8 series from miyota
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Miyota 821A has been discontinued in favor of the 8315, which is decorated, hacks, and has a 60 hour PR. The Berny probably has the 8204, which hacks.


----------



## -ix- (Aug 25, 2014)

otempora said:


> That is great info! Thank you so much! I like to nerd out on watch companies, vintage and modern.
> 
> Since I ordered it from Amazon, it arrives TODAY. I’ll gladly take pics and report back if the light is good and if there’s interest here.


Would love some photos and your opinion on the watch. Thanks!


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Guys, every time I was returning the watch, I was just getting the return code and label to print and give it to my local post office.
> 
> This time I've got something like that (see below). What this procedure looks like, as it says that the seller pays for the parcel but I've got only two options to chose from, few couriers and the the tracking number which I won't get if I don't order the courier myself. I'm am paying for the parcel and then the seller returns me the cost of it?
> 
> ...


I'm going through the exact same thing with Heimdallr and the wrong watch they sent me. I don't even know how to write this address I'm supposed to send the watch back to. On the ship to address form, do I write "518000 shen zhen shi guang dong sheng" for the zip code or just 518000? I'm assuming I write the whole thing but it's pretty confusing. And seller is supposed to pay for the return postage but it looks like I have to pay first and hope they reimburse me. This whole return process is confusing and terribly buyer unfriendly. I'm used to Amazon easy return. But this is a learning experience so we'll see how this all works out.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

This....

@StephenR @chadol baegi you're not alone.
Funny how a lot of folks are quick to defend AliExpress at all costs, blaming somehow the buyer, but I can only see a sharp increase in refusals to stand by their customer protection commitment.
I bought enough from AliExpress to be able to stop and lick my wounds, 2 more watches to receive...and then 10$ is going to be the upper limit.
Everyone is free to make their own decisions and accept the gamble, but we as a community, have the obligation to at least post the good and bad experiences.

My 2 (unsolicited) cents


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

chadol baegi said:


> I'm going through the exact same thing with Heimdallr and the wrong watch they sent me. I don't even know how to write this address I'm supposed to send the watch back to. On the ship to address form, do I write "518000 shen zhen shi guang dong sheng" for the zip code or just 518000? I'm assuming I write the whole thing but it's pretty confusing. And seller is supposed to pay for the return postage but it looks like I have to pay first and hope they reimburse me. This whole return process is confusing and terribly buyer unfriendly. I'm used to Amazon easy return. But this is a learning experience so we'll see how this all works out.


I know where I've made a mistake. I'm always buying watches from auctions that say "15 days free return". Such return is totally hassle free. I just checked and it seems that this Steeldive auction didn't have a return option and somehow I missed it. 
Now its going to be painful even when it's not my mistake that they sent me a faulty one. Ali customer service told me that they will most likely give me the cost of shipping back as a voucher, so fingers crossed.

Lesson learned - buy only if there is 15 days free return option stated in the auction.


----------



## baczajka (Jul 1, 2008)

mougino said:


> I've tried it, they do not match.


Thanks

Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Ipse said:


> This....
> 
> @StephenR @chadol baegi you're not alone.
> Funny how a lot of folks are quick to defend AliExpress at all costs, blaming somehow the buyer, but I can only see a sharp increase in refusals to stand by their customer protection commitment.
> ...


Despite my current issue with Heimdallr, I enjoy shopping on AliExpress and will likely continue to purchase from the platform. AliExpress is kind of addicting. It's like virtual flea market.

I'll just stick to cheap items and highly rated sellers.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Rumcajs9 said:


> I know where I've made a mistake. I'm always buying watches from auctions that say "15 days free return". Such return is totally hassle free. I just checked and it seems that this Steeldive auction didn't have a return option and somehow I missed it.
> Now its going to be painful even when it's not my mistake that they sent me a faulty one. Ali customer service told me that they will most likely give me the cost of shipping back as a voucher, so fingers crossed.
> 
> Lesson learned - buy only if there is 15 days free return option stated in the auction.


I haven't seen any 15 days free return listings. But I'm still new to AliExpress platform and just recently started buying.

I shipped off my wrong watch back to Heimdallr. It costed me $29 to ship it back to China via USPS First Class International shipping with tracking. Hopefully it will safely get there and Heimdallr will fully refund me on both the watch and return shipping fee like they agreed.


----------



## goberm (Aug 27, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The Miyota 821A has been discontinued in favor of the 8315, which is decorated, hacks, and has a 60 hour PR. The Berny probably has the 8204, which hacks.


thanks for the correction
i never thought it's discontinued already as they added hacking feature just few years back in 2019 or 2018 i think


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

Anyone had any experience with a Rmalti watch? It's not a brand I've seen on Ali until earlier this week. I really like this Seiko SPB homage, so much so, that I've just ordered one. 









Not much (any!) feedback on the watch or store, but had really good communication from the seller to arrange a custom dial, so fingers crossed.

It was a bit of an impulse buy and completely left field as I have been searching for a 38-40mm orange diver with a nice slim case profile - something with a vintage skin diver vibe. Well this is none of those things! I'm easily distracted 

I'll post pics once it arrives. Now the waiting begins!


----------



## manolito (Sep 11, 2020)

dogbot said:


> Anyone had any experience with a Rmalti watch? It's not a brand I've seen on Ali until earlier this week. I really like this Seiko SPB homage, so much so, that I've just ordered one.
> View attachment 16776388
> 
> 
> ...


link please. TIA. 😊


----------



## Klip88 (Nov 20, 2020)

Wrong thread for me to be on for many reasons, but has anyone with return issues thought about the logistics nightmare going on right now or the ridiculous lockdowns they’re still imposing there? Probably affecting their society pretty deeply. The world is messy right now, we gotta live with it until it passes.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

manolito said:


> link please. TIA. 😊


Here you go:








153.62US $ 45% OFF|Rmalti Diver Mm200 Nh35 Mens Tiffany Blue Automatic Mechanical Watch Business Watch Luxury Sapphire 20 Bar Bgw-9 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

chadol baegi said:


> I haven't seen any 15 days free return listings. But I'm still new to AliExpress platform and just recently started buying.
> 
> I shipped off my wrong watch back to Heimdallr. It costed me $29 to ship it back to China via USPS First Class International shipping with tracking. Hopefully it will safely get there and Heimdallr will fully refund me on both the watch and return shipping fee like they agreed.


It is available in Poland but I am pretty sure it should be the same all over the world. Such return is very simple, you open a dispute, say that you don`t need the item anymore and you get free return label, get it to your local post office and that`s it, after few days I get the money back.

BTW. How did you work out china`s customs? I am worried that they might want to charge something on this watch and the seller won`t pay it. In such situation they would return the item.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Rumcajs9 said:


> It is available in Poland but I am pretty sure it should be the same all over the world. Such return is very simple, you open a dispute, say that you don`t need the item anymore and you get free return label, get it to your local post office and that`s it, after few days I get the money back.
> 
> BTW. How did you work out china`s customs? I am worried that they might want to charge something on this watch and the seller won`t pay it. In such situation they would return the item.
> 
> View attachment 16777060


hm


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

frogles said:


> hm


That`s the trick that not every product has got it available. I have made a mistake because that Steeldive didn`t have it. From now on, I will be buying ONLY if there is 15 days return available, otherwise if you receive a faulty item, you are in big trouble.

Take a look at that one, I have got 15 days free return here:









56.11US $ 38% OFF|Watch For Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Business Dress Wristwatch Waterproof Relogio Masculino Black Leather Strap Male Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Rumcajs9 said:


> It is available in Poland but I am pretty sure it should be the same all over the world. Such return is very simple, you open a dispute, say that you don`t need the item anymore and you get free return label, get it to your local post office and that`s it, after few days I get the money back.
> 
> BTW. How did you work out china`s customs? I am worried that they might want to charge something on this watch and the seller won`t pay it. In such situation they would return the item.
> 
> View attachment 16777060


Seller asked me to write quartz watch and $30 value so I followed their instruction.

Thanks about the tip on the 15 days Free Return listings. I found couple listings with it. Good to know!


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Great, the Chicago blues. Of all cities for my order to land and get processed. 

Now the overdue wait. 

I should've paid for the DHL. Oh well, lesson learned.


----------



## Shanghai (Feb 11, 2008)

Bizarre, my post about the Willard disappeared.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Ipse said:


> This....
> 
> @StephenR @chadol baegi you're not alone.
> Funny how a lot of folks are quick to defend AliExpress at all costs, blaming somehow the buyer, but I can only see a sharp increase in refusals to stand by their customer protection commitment.
> ...


I can hold my hand up and say I’ve been one of those singing the praises of Ali, because up until now I’ve had a pretty good run! My worst experience to date has been a couple very low ticket items not arriving, and getting automatically refunded, so nothing to stress or get offended about… but this, this issue got me pretty heated because honouring your word is, to me, one of the most important parts of life, and that’s what hasn’t happened here… if Ali was my child right now 🫱


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Ipse said:


> This....
> 
> My 2 (unsolicited) cents


Still curious as to what the context was to that. i.e. if it passed 90 days and tracking stated not arrived..?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

chadol baegi said:


> I'm going through the exact same thing with Heimdallr and the wrong watch they sent me. I don't even know how to write this address I'm supposed to send the watch back to. On the ship to address form, do I write "518000 shen zhen shi guang dong sheng" for the zip code or just 518000? I'm assuming I write the whole thing but it's pretty confusing. And seller is supposed to pay for the return postage but it looks like I have to pay first and hope they reimburse me. This whole return process is confusing and terribly buyer unfriendly. I'm used to Amazon easy return. But this is a learning experience so we'll see how this all works out.


Zip code is 518000

You can write
Unit 407, Building A
92-1 Xiangyin Road
Longgang District, Shenzhen City
Guangdong 518000
China


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Advice required. What is the best way to deal with this monstrosity I received? The store doesn't have a return policy.

The alignment is atrocious and upon unboxing it, I noticed the dial rotated to the left immediately. 

Can I just pop the case back and rotate the movement a couple of degrees? Not sure how easy that is when the stem and pushers need lining up too.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

Techme said:


> Advice required. What is the best way to deal with this monstrosity I received? The store doesn't have a return policy.
> 
> The alignment is atrocious and upon unboxing it, I noticed the dial rotated to the left immediately.
> 
> ...


There might be a tiny amount of play in the movement and dial, but this is all usually held quite firm by the crown and pushers. So it might return back to the original position even if you open it and try tweaking the alignment. In any case, the bezel is fixed and so if you could adjust the dial, the bezel will still be out of alignment.

Personally, I think the misalignment is really minor and its something I would accept - it's the risk of buying bargain watches direct from Chinese factories with little time or margins to carry out extensive QC. 

I know it's the sort of defect that some can accept (some won't even notice) and for some it will destroy any love they'll ever have for the watch and be the only thing they see. If you're in the last group, I'd just resell it.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

I genuinely thought they'd forgotten to fit a minute hand on the watch in this stock image  








Think the legibility of those silver hands on the silver dial would drive me nuts.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Rumcajs9 said:


> That`s the trick that not every product has got it available. I have made a mistake because that Steeldive didn`t have it. From now on, I will be buying ONLY if there is 15 days return available, otherwise if you receive a faulty item, you are in big trouble.
> 
> Take a look at that one, I have got 15 days free return here:
> 
> ...


in my prev post i purposely chose a rel expensive watch
but here is the same
hm, hm, hm


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

dogbot said:


> There might be a tiny amount of play in the movement and dial, but this is all usually held quite firm by the crown and pushers. So it might return back to the original position even if you open it and try tweaking the alignment. In any case, the bezel is fixed and so if you could adjust the dial, the bezel will still be out of alignment.
> 
> Personally, I think the misalignment is really minor and its something I would accept - it's the risk of buying bargain watches direct from Chinese factories with little time or margins to carry out extensive QC.
> 
> I know it's the sort of defect that some can accept (some won't even notice) and for some it will destroy any love they'll ever have for the watch and be the only thing they see. If you're in the last group, I'd just resell it.


Thanks for your thoughts. I might try and recover some money from the seller to cover the resale fees. It’s pretty obvious in real life and I would never wear it as is. Plus, like you said, even if I align the movement, the bezel will be off. 

So far my last three watches from AliExpress are:
Ordered a 36mm Bliger, got a 39mm. 
Ordered a San Martin BB58 - bezel is misaligned and has paint missing. 
The Pagani above with the badly misaligned dial and bezel. 

I’m having much better luck buying parts to assemble myself.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

Techme said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I might try and recover some money from the seller to cover the resale fees. It’s pretty obvious in real life and I would never wear it as is. Plus, like you said, even if I align the movement, the bezel will be off.
> 
> So far my last three watches from AliExpress are:
> Ordered a 36mm Bliger, got a 39mm.
> ...


That is bad luck. I've only bought two watches from Ali, a Tactical Frog (Seiko SPB homage) and a Pagani Design (V3 Speedmaster homage). Both have been without faults, but I guess it is just luck of the draw. 

Disappointing to hear about your misaligned San Martin. I've not bought a watch from them, but for the premium they charge, I would expect a watch without that sort of issue.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Techme said:


> Advice required. What is the best way to deal with this monstrosity I received? The store doesn't have a return policy.
> 
> The alignment is atrocious and upon unboxing it, I noticed the dial rotated to the left immediately.
> 
> ...


That’s some bad luck. I fear PD/the seller will say it’s within spec tolerances. It’s a gamble with Pagani, I’ve seen some terrible alignment on some of their watches.

I would expect better from your San Martin BB58 though. Still own that?


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

percysmith said:


> Zip code is 518000
> 
> You can write
> Unit 407, Building A
> ...


Thanks but what are "guang dong sheng shen zhen shi long gang qu" at the beginning of the address and "shen zhen shi guang dong sheng" after the zip code? That's what confused me.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Techme said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I might try and recover some money from the seller to cover the resale fees. It’s pretty obvious in real life and I would never wear it as is. Plus, like you said, even if I align the movement, the bezel will be off.
> 
> So far my last three watches from AliExpress are:
> Ordered a 36mm Bliger, got a 39mm.
> ...


That's terrible luck. The bezel on my PD V3 Moonwatch is slightly misaligned as well but doesn't bother me enough to ask for a refund or deal with the hassle of exchange. I've seen the same or worse misalignments with Seiko watches which cost lot more. But Pagani in general seem to have bezel alignment issues so I'll likely avoid their watches going forward.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

chadol baegi said:


> Thanks but what are "guang dong sheng shen zhen shi long gang qu" at the beginning of the address and "shen zhen shi guang dong sheng" after the zip code? That's what confused me.


In Chinese the addresses are written front to back. So President Biden's address will be written (in Chinese format):

"United States of America District of Columbia Washington City Pennsylvania Avenue No. 1600"
("District of Columbia 20500" if a province and zip code field is given)

Heimdallr therefore Google translated, without much thought about how a US customer is supposed to fill in the shipping label:
Guang dong sheng 广东省 Guangdong Province
Shen zhen shi 深圳市 Shenzhen City
Long gang qu 龙岗区 Longgang District

I made a judgement call to omit "longgang street". I'm not sure whether that means the sub-district 龙岗区龙岗街道办事处 . When I DHL to my offices in the PRC, I don't normally input one

Reverse Googling the resulting address Our Story , I noticed they included "Nanlian" as well. I don't make sense of that either, I suggest omitting that too.


P.S.discussed the sub-district with the missus: outside of CBD and in the outlying commercial districts, it might be relevant. She includes it in her shipping labels. Longgang sub-district http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Longgang_District,_Shenzhen#Subdistricts 
is a sub-district of Longgang district (a bit like NYC is a part of the State of New York?), so better append your label with this:

Unit 407, Building A
92-1 Xiangyin Road
*Longgang Sub-District, *Longgang District, Shenzhen City
Guangdong 518000
China


Also include recipient phone number, even if it means writing it with a sharpie on the back of the package. Calling the recipient is the most likely reaction Chinese postmen/deliverymen will do when the package arrives in Longgang and they get flummoxed with the back to front address.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

percysmith said:


> In Chinese the addresses are written front to back. So President Biden's address will be written (in Chinese format):
> 
> "United States of America District of Columbia Washington City Pennsylvania Avenue No. 1600"
> ("District of Columbia 20500" if a province and zip code field is given)
> ...


ah I see. Makes sense now. Thanks for the detailed explanation. I wish I had known before I mailed the package couple days ago. I copied and pasted the entire google translated address. I'm just going to have to hope the Chinese post office can identify and figure out the relevant parts of the address from all the nonsense I wrote. 

It's interesting Watchdives share the same address as Heimdallr. Are they the same company or under the same umbrella?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

frogles said:


> in my prev post i purposely chose a rel expensive watch
> but here is the same
> hm, hm, hm
> View attachment 16779201


Well that's interesting. Maybe it depends on the country. There is Aliexpress warehouse near Warsaw and those 15 days returns are not send to China but to this warehouse, so they've got it like after 1-2 days and I'm getting the money back in 3-5 days thanks to it.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

otempora said:


> That is great info! Thank you so much! I like to nerd out on watch companies, vintage and modern.
> 
> Since I ordered it from Amazon, it arrives TODAY. I’ll gladly take pics and report back if the light is good and if there’s interest here.


The watch arrived super fast, but I didn’t have time until today to size the bracelet. I was glad to find cotter pins and no glue. It’s a handsome watch and I’m pleased with it, especially the dial color. Very summery. After sizing it and putting it back together, I’m also satisfied with the quality. Edges all smooth, nice finishing, and a nice solid deployant clasp. I couldn’t find this exact watch on AE, so I got it from Amazon for $70. This is the 36mm version, but they also have a 41mm size. I hope this manufacturer will continue in business if this is a typical product. Now I’m eyeing the candy pink dial and thinking of getting a 41mm orange or red dial for my husband.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Haven’t seen this before. I wonder if it will show up. It’s the Sanda Tank watch I bought just before the sale. All my sale items have arrived, though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

dogbot said:


> I genuinely thought they'd forgotten to fit a minute hand on the watch in this stock image
> View attachment 16779147
> 
> Think the legibility of those silver hands on the silver dial would drive me nuts.


Try silver hands, on a silver sunburst dial! It was $24 NIB for a stainless watch, with 200M WR, so I can't complain.




  








Croton CA301157BKSL




__
HoustonReal


__
Mar 5, 2014


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Starting a new run today - newest first - every Ali Express watch in the joint.
Just sized for me this morning, the Guanqin GJ16199...









Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## christopherpd (12 mo ago)

I've found the Loreo watches on AliExpress to be a great deal. Very nice quality. Especially the Submariner homage. They are now on Amazon as well - for about 2x the price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

christopherpd said:


> I've found the Loreo watches on AliExpress to be a great deal. Very nice quality. Especially the Submariner homage. They are now on Amazon as well - for about 2x the price.


The Loreo Sub comes with a Sea-Gull ST1612, and in the past they have stated a ceramic bezel in their listings, and sent watches with aluminum bezels. The Steeldive SD1953 is around the same price, has an NH35, a real ceramic bezel, and better lume.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

Finally hopping on the Ali train! I used one of the Ali 40mm acrylic NH35 cases for a build recently and was pleasantly surprised with the quality so I decided to give it a go and ordered one of the 37mm Tandorio divers. I kinda overlook Ali-express because I really find the site annoying to navigate but I’m enjoying all the affordable homages and oddities and especially some of the translations.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

I wonder if anyone here has had any experience with the brand "Addiesdive"? Saw this and thought it looked alright. Wonder if this is an original design or a homage of something more expensive?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MissAnthropic said:


> Finally hopping on the Ali train! I used one of the Ali 40mm acrylic NH35 cases for a build recently and was pleasantly surprised with the quality so I decided to give it a go and ordered one of the 37mm Tandorio divers. I kinda overlook Ali-express because I really find the site annoying to navigate but I’m enjoying all the affordable homages and oddities and especially some of the translations.
> View attachment 16781101


I'm here for the translations. I am sure that when you respond in English, it gets translated back to Chinese and it reads weird to them too. 

I remember the first time I worked with Japanese and I used early versions of Google translate... It was embarrassing. LOL.

Having said that, I wonder what he meant that you had to do it alone.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if anyone here has had any experience with the brand "Addiesdive"? Saw this and thought it looked alright. Wonder if this is an original design or a homage of something more expensive?
> View attachment 16781299


Addiesdive make a really good Turtle, comparable to SteelDive. Although not, 100% confirmed, the case of the watch in the photo appears identical to a Vaer model. I've only heard good things about the Addiesdeive watch.


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if anyone here has had any experience with the brand "Addiesdive"? Saw this and thought it looked alright. Wonder if this is an original design or a homage of something more expensive?
> View attachment 16781299


I believe Addiesdive and Steeldive are the same company. (I’m sure someone will correct me if that’s not right). Steeldive make good stuff, I had their Willard homage for while. The watch youve linked is bound to be an homage. I don’t know of what though.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if anyone here has had any experience with the brand "Addiesdive"? Saw this and thought it looked alright. Wonder if this is an original design or a homage of something more expensive?
> View attachment 16781299


I have an Addiesdive quartz. Great watch for the price.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Addiesdive make a really good Turtle, comparable to SteelDive. Although not, 100% confirmed, the case of the watch in the photo appears identical to a Vaer model. I've only heard good things about the Addiesdeive watch.


Cheers mate. That's good to know with regards to quality.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Eaglebone said:


> I believe Addiesdive and Steeldive are the same company. (I’m sure someone will correct me if that’s not right). Steeldive make good stuff, I had their Willard homage for while. *The watch youve linked is bound to be an homage*. I don’t know of what though.


Thanks. Kinda on the fence with that. I like the look of it and the lumed bezel with full 60 minute markings is something I like and the sword hands is a plus. Yeah, trying to figure out what homage it is, as most - if not all - the Ali Express watches are homage of something. Originality is not their strong point and about the only originals I am aware of are those from traditional factories like Seagull.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Caledonia said:


> I have an Addiesdive quartz. Great watch for the price.
> View attachment 16781493
> View attachment 16781494


Looks cool on the mesh bracelet.  Great lume too.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks. Kinda on the fence with that. I like the look of it and the lumed bezel with full 60 minute markings is something I like and the sword hands is a plus. Yeah, trying to figure out what homage it is, as most - if not all - the Ali Express watches are homage of something. Originality is not their strong point and about the only originals I am aware of are those from traditional factories like Seagull.


I think it's a homage of a Certina diver but maybe someone more knowledgeable can chip in with more info.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mrwomble said:


> I think it's a homage of a Certina diver but maybe someone more knowledgeable can chip in with more info.


Thanks! I think you’re on the money there. Looked up Certina and the dial and bezel style takes inspiration from the DS Super. Case appears to be an Omega styled case and as mentioned earlier, VAER D7 case too. Well, at least it isn’t a blatant copy of the design. As an aside, Certina is not sold in Australia…


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks! I think you’re on the money there. Looked up Certina and the dial and bezel style takes inspiration from the DS Super. Case appears to be an Omega styled case and as mentioned earlier, VAER D7 case too. Well, at least it isn’t a blatant copy of the design. As an aside, Certina is not sold in Australia…


https://wkruk.pl/zegarki/certina/zegarek-certina-ds-heritage?epi= - looks similar


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

christopherpd said:


> I've found the Loreo watches on AliExpress to be a great deal. Very nice quality. Especially the Submariner homage. They are now on Amazon as well - for about 2x the price.


In addition to other disadvantages compared to its competitors the Loreo Sub has a questionable WR. I would also choose the SD1953 without a second thought.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if anyone here has had any experience with the brand "Addiesdive"? Saw this and thought it looked alright. Wonder if this is an original design or a homage of something more expensive?
> View attachment 16781299


I'm betting it's based on a vintage Omega Seamaster, but I don't have the exact year or reference number. The case, hands and bezel are all similar.









Certina (also Swatch Group) is also a possibility.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm betting it's based on a vintage Omega Seamaster, but I don't have the exact year or reference number. The case, hands and bezel are all similar.
> View attachment 16781615
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @HoustonReal - happy that it’s not a blatant copy and there’s some originality in the design. I will do some more research and decide in the purchase as I was also looking at a vintage style Milsub. Thanks again


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if anyone here has had any experience with the brand "Addiesdive"? Saw this and thought it looked alright. Wonder if this is an original design or a homage of something more expensive?
> View attachment 16781299


I have this one. The case is extremely well built, the bezel moves smooth without backplay. In this model the crystal is domed and similar to the vintage plexys. Very nice imo. Lume is excellent.
The bracelet is very bad, similar to the main bracelet on cheap watches. But for the price is worth every penny.

The case is similar to the Omega with its lyre lugs, but the design ofinsert and dial is similar to certina D's ph200


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

hori said:


> I have this one. The case is extremely well built, the bezel moves smooth without backplay. In this model the crystal is domed and similar to the vintage plexys. Very nice imo. Lume is excellent.
> The bracelet is very bad, similar to the main bracelet on cheap watches. But for the price is worth every penny.
> 
> The case is similar to the Omega with its lyre lugs, but the design ofinsert and dial is similar to certina D's ph200


Thanks @hori - when you say the bracelet is bad, what aspect about it is bad? Can you elaborate on it please?


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if anyone here has had any experience with the brand "Addiesdive"? Saw this and thought it looked alright. Wonder if this is an original design or a homage of something more expensive?
> View attachment 16781299


I received that watch recently and made a post about it here:









Best of Ali-Xpress?


HELP!!! I clicked on a couple of the links to the recently discussed Buryei and seagull watches, and now all my Ali pages keep coming up in Polish! How do I get back to English? Thanks. just learn Polish!!




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

MadVulcan said:


> I received that watch recently and made a post about it here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks @MadVulcan - I must have missed your post!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

First day with the Heimdallr (my first) HMTF-01.






































Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

hollywoodphil said:


> First day with the Heimdallr (my first) HMTF-01.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


You forgot to screw the crown back in, dude.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> You forgot to screw the crown back in, dude.



Just keeping the hands away from the manta rays, bro. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks @hori - when you say the bracelet is bad, what aspect about it is bad? Can you elaborate on it please?


I'm pretty sure that Steeldive and Addiesdive come from the same OEM factory, and one reason their prices tend to be lower than Cronos or San Martin is they cheap out on the bracelets. The links are not as tight together (visible gaps), they use push pin links instead of screws, and the clasps are stamped and not milled with fewer micro adjustments. That said, they're not uncomfortable, and better than some other Chinese watch bracelets in the same price range. They just don't give you the feel of a luxury watch.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The Loreo Sub comes with a Sea-Gull ST1612, and in the past they have stated a ceramic bezel in their listings, and sent watches with aluminum bezels. The Steeldive SD1953 is around the same price, has an NH35, a real ceramic bezel, and better lume.
> View attachment 16780799
> View attachment 16780803
> 
> ...


and is actually waterproof, unlike the Loreo


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)




----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

I wonder if anyone has bought this one yet? In my opinion it looks really neat. Steeldive SD1940M murph.

Automatic Mechanical Watch 200m Waterproof Sapphire Crystal 316l Stainless Steel Nh35 Steeldive Sd1940m Pilot Wristwatch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Sorry ISC Chicago. 

Let's sign up for shipping updates, three times a day, until the planet explodes or my order shows up. 

Wake up USPS.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I wonder if anyone has bought this one yet? In my opinion it looks really neat. Steeldive SD1940M murph.
> 
> Automatic Mechanical Watch 200m Waterproof Sapphire Crystal 316l Stainless Steel Nh35 Steeldive Sd1940m Pilot Wristwatch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


I recently bought a Baltany field watch for considerably more but that was before the SteelDive Murph was available. If I was choosing now (while I still love my Baltany), I would pick the SD given the cost differential which makes it an absolute bargain IMO. Go for it and report back w/your thoughts and pix. We'd all like to know but it is my opinion that you simply cannot go wrong!


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

I think that's the best thing i can do. It is indeed a cheap piece. Thanks!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

percysmith said:


> ZARA TSU polishing
> 
> View attachment 16784134


*"ZARA TSU polishing"*
Yeah, it's a new technique whereby 2 skilled watchmakers, Zara and Tsu take turns polishing the knob, I mean the case.

*"How can we TRUST AliExpress?" *
Simple.. you don't.. . NEVER, EVER.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Saw this on reddit, posted by official Pagani design account. Seems to be 38mm with nh38, thinner and cheaper than Seestern Doxa homage. 

Very interesting and great to see some other 38mm diver options after the success of San Martin 6200


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Just as I was busy bashing AliExpress (and I won't repent  ) I received the last 2 watches from the June sale... I'm finally done. Well, for a while, until something shiny grabs my attention.
I won't post the prices as they were stupid low....this is how we get hooked. "Oh, a watch I don't need! Let me buy it, such a low price and I like it!"


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

First ever bund strap (also from AE) newly attached to my only San Martin (SN047-Q).
Better than expected, in every way, and I only gave 10 bucks for it.
One thing's for sure - it's got the Bronze-Induced Green Wrist Syndrome sorted!










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

hietsukka said:


> Saw this on reddit, posted by official Pagani design account. Seems to be 38mm with nh38, thinner and cheaper than Seestern Doxa homage.
> 
> Very interesting and great to see some other 38mm diver options after the success of San Martin 6200
> 
> View attachment 16784951


Sorry to asked such a basic question, but how does that outer bezel work? It is the same layout as the original (Doxa sub 300), so it isn't a manufacturing error. I just can't work out how it is used.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Sorry to asked such a basic question, but how does that outer bezel work? It is the same layout as the original (Doxa sub 300), so it isn't a manufacturing error. I just can't work out how it is used.


Iirc the outer scale on the real Doxa is not the same as on that Pagani. The inner scale works like a normal 60min bezel. But for the outer scale on a Doxa:


_This double scale bezel takes the place of those clunky and not exactly waterproof tables, by engraving the no-deco limits right on the outer ring. Set the zero mark to the minute hand when you descend, and the scale indicates when to surface for depths from 60 feet (60 minutes) down to 190 feet (4 minutes). This bezel type was also adopted by other brands like Eterna and Heuer, and is mainly aimed at the sport diver, who is sticking to recreational depths and doing strictly no-decompression diving. Similarly, Citizen printed the no-deco limit scale on the rubber strap provided with its Aqualand dive watches of the 1980s_.

For more info read the full artice on hodinkee: In-Depth: Deciphering Dive Watch Markings


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

hollywoodphil said:


> First ever bund strap (also from AE) newly attached to my only San Martin (SN047-Q).
> Better than expected, in every way, and I only gave 10 bucks for it.
> One thing's for sure - it's got the Bronze-Induced Green Wrist Syndrome sorted!
> 
> ...


Link please?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

chadol baegi said:


> NO. It could be $1 and the answer would be NO. I'm all for homages but fakes are not acceptable even for free.


…and then, let’s stretch the imagination and pretend for a minute you/I are the kind of person who considers getting one to “just try the style before buying a real one”, but secretly hopes people in the real world will be impressed… could you really live with a ticking quartz second hand marching across that ‘Automatic’ on the dial??


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

JojX said:


> Link please?


US $11.62 31%OFF | Genuine Leather Watch Strap 18 20 22mm Watchband With Mat Black Brown Coffee Leather Bracelet Wristwatch Band








11.11US $ 34% OFF|Genuine Leather Watch Strap 18 20 22mm Watchband With Mat Black Brown Coffee Leather Bracelet Wristwatch Band - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

YES!!!! To the Pagani Doxa!!!......NO DATE!!!! 38mm???
WOW I'll have an ORANGE 🍊 and a YELLOW 🍋 please!!!
Thanks for posting 😊 can't wait to hit the buy button, itchy finger itchy finger 😆 🤣 😂 😹 😆 🤣


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Does anyone own a Rdunae Emperor Tuna and wants to share a picture!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

San martin Speedy 57 review is finally up.
looking forward to hearing everyone's thoughts on this one.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

hollywoodphil said:


> US $11.62 31%OFF | Genuine Leather Watch Strap 18 20 22mm Watchband With Mat Black Brown Coffee Leather Bracelet Wristwatch Band
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the link. Almost exactly what I'm looking for but at 115+75mm just 5mm too short for my wrists!

Edit.

Just spotted they had a similar range which they claim is 120+80... ...only one way to find out if this true. Ordered!


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

BERNY 2678M










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAD777 (Feb 4, 2020)

My AddiesDive is probably my best Chinese watch. My collection includes a half dozen of the "better" AliX watches.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

AlexCristiano said:


> Unfortunately, I was aware of the case press being eventually needed. But, having changed at lot of batteries on our quartz watches along the years, and always managing to pop the back in place, I was (wrongly) confident that I was going to be able to do that again... Time to buy the case press, thanks for the link.
> 
> About the watch, I bought hers as soon as they popped up here in this thread. Had sapphire written in the dial, indeed. That's a pity that they went back to mineral...
> 
> ...


The (replacement) Nakzen Pagoda arrived, wife is happy with it, thanks all.

Someone noticed the watch on her wrist and asked about a little smaller version being available. Couldn't find a suitable alternative, any ideas?

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

AlexCristiano said:


> The (replacement) Nakzen Pagoda arrived, wife is happy with it, thanks all.
> 
> Someone noticed the watch on her wrist and asked about a little smaller version being available. Couldn't find a suitable alternative, any ideas?
> 
> ...


For the price, no. But for a smaller, high quality quartz there is this one from Escapement Time:

US $74.10 | 【Escapement time】Women's Quartz Watch 35mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand








73.1US $ |【escapement Time】women's Quartz Watch 35mm Case Vh31 Heat Treatment Hand - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

AlexCristiano said:


> The (replacement) Nakzen Pagoda arrived, wife is happy with it, thanks all.
> 
> Someone noticed the watch on her wrist and asked about a little smaller version being available. Couldn't find a suitable alternative, any ideas?
> 
> ...


36mm Bauhaus Nakzen, with Sapphire.








27.99US $ 42% OFF|Nakzen Luxury Brand Gold Women Watches Girl Black Leather Strap Sapphire Quartz Watch Women's Wristwatch Clock Relojes Mujer - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1820 review


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> 36mm Bauhaus Nakzen, with Sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that looks great! My gf has borrowed aka stolen my 38mm Junghans Max Bill which she loves, but thinks it's a bit big. Maybe I should get that and distract her away from the Junghans. Although unfortunately she also now likes mechanical..

Also, I'm getting notifications for this thread again


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I gotta stay off AE. I kinda want a SM 6105 now.


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> I gotta stay off AE. I kinda want a SM 6105 now.


They're fantastic! I actually have two blue ones right now - should probably sell one.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Never again will I use the free shipping slow boat. 10 days overdue and it looks like they played football with the box. But they're finally here. My own little personal saga is over.

Lol, one watch container was open with the watch spilling out. The tracking was updated from the 17th. The moment the mailman dropped it on the porch.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)




----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Wholly crap. No wonder people either love these or hate their guts. 

I've bought watches in the $1000 range that were less then this. The machining is amazingly good. Fit and finish is impressive. Everything is aligned. The bracelet is excellent. 

Hard to believe this thing was $200. Worth every cent.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

nyonya said:


> They're fantastic! I actually have two blue ones right now - should probably sell one.


I have this "Slim" model. I saw a video with the more traditional case somewhere. I think it was a comparison video to the Steel Dive version. Can you post a pic of yours?


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Pretty fine looking $45 watch, if you ask me.
Benyar BY-5179M











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Watchout63 said:


> I have this "Slim" model. I saw a video with the more traditional case somewhere. I think it was a comparison video to the Steel Dive version. Can you post a pic of yours?
> 
> View attachment 16789705


I actually had that one before! Awesome watch but I just don't like steel bezels. No complaints at all with the Willard. Here's both!


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

caktaylor said:


> For the price, no. But for a smaller, high quality quartz there is this one from Escapement Time:
> 
> US $74.10 | 【Escapement time】Women's Quartz Watch 35mm Case VH31 Heat Treatment Hand
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! The look very nice indeed! 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> 36mm Bauhaus Nakzen, with Sapphire.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice and with a good price too. Thanks a lot! 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

AlexCristiano said:


> Nice and with a good price too. Thanks a lot!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


no seconds hand 😞


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

3 of my quartz watches from ET


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Ot1S said:


> YES!!!! To the Pagani Doxa!!!......NO DATE!!!! 38mm???
> WOW I'll have an ORANGE 🍊 and a YELLOW 🍋 please!!!
> Thanks for posting 😊 can't wait to hit the buy button, itchy finger itchy finger 😆 🤣 😂 😹 😆 🤣


so to be a heart-breaker...but after talking with the store, the BEZEL is 38mm. the case is 42-ish with a 45mm lug to lug.
it's about the same size as the Tactical Frog Doxa.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> so to be a heart-breaker...but after talking with the store, the BEZEL is 38mm. the case is 42-ish with a 45mm lug to lug.
> it's about the same size as the Tactical Frog Doxa.


Is there a release date for this? Thanks.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> I recently bought a Baltany field watch for considerably more but that was before the SteelDive Murph was available. If I was choosing now (while I still love my Baltany), I would pick the SD given the cost differential which makes it an absolute bargain IMO. Go for it and report back w/your thoughts and pix. We'd all like to know but it is my opinion that you simply cannot go wrong!





Andrei Mihaila said:


> I think that's the best thing i can do. It is indeed a cheap piece. Thanks!


I bought the watch! Its like they read my mind and they did a watch exactly how i wished for it to be. Basically a smaller Murph with white numerals, white hands, 200m wr and strong lume. I love my Khaki mechanical but the lume on this watch is a joke.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> I bought the watch! Its like they read my mind and they did a watch exactly how i wished for it to be. Basically a smaller Murph with white numerals, white hands, 200m wr and strong lume. I love my Khaki mechanical but the lume on this watch is a joke.


Glad to hear there is strong lume on the SD. I know that Hamilton lume is terrible no matter the cost of the watch----I have some Hamiltons. Please give us a detailed review after you've had the SD Murph for sometime. In the meantime, how about some pics? I really wonder how it compares to this Baltany (sterile):


----------



## Ot1S (Apr 18, 2018)

.....Thats a shame 😔 really 😕.......... still nice to see a "sans date" version.......the Tactical 🐸 FXD will probably be 52mm L2L as well. 
O well have to much Watches anyway.
(And Doxa is releasing something new end of August.....it could be a 38mm no date version in the affordable category something unisex)🤔


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Hmmm....I want this. But with the SW200 and not the PT5000. 

When it's on sale. It runs about $300. Verses the full price of $440. I have nothing in, 'Ice Blue'. I gotta wait because I'm not paying the full price.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

ratchnatch said:


> Is there a release date for this? Thanks.


the store said I'll have mine "before the 8.28 sale"


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> no seconds hand 😞


That's a *plus* on one of these DW/Bauhaus, minimalist quartz watches, so you don't have to see the one tick per second, and are never complaining about how the second hand misses the markers. For $28, you can't expect a VH31, and sapphire is an unexpected bonus.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> That's a *plus* on one of these DW/Bauhaus, minimalist quartz watches, so you don't have to see the one tick per second, and are never complaining about how the second hand misses the markers. For $28, you can't expect a VH31, and sapphire is an unexpected bonus.


Question is what movement is it? It says ‘Swiss movt’ on the dial, but no specifying anywhere. Not buying until I know what’s under the hood 🤷‍♂️


----------



## david916 (Aug 15, 2021)

david916 said:


> Having thought about it some more I have decided to take your sage advice and I duly opened up a dispute with the store. If you don’t ask you don’t get, as they say! We shall see where it all goes and I will keep you posted.


Quick update: After taking the advice of some members here I duly opened up a dispute on AliExpress and the seller responded very quickly. They offered to send a replacement watch (of the Didun version that I had originally ordered) and also stated I could keep the one the warehouse had dispatched by mistake. Although they didn’t have the same dial colour as the one I first ordered I agreed on a black/grey one instead. It arrived about two weeks ago and a week later I sold the LGXIGE version on eBay. Everything worked out alright in the end so I’m most grateful to WUS for the sound advice. Very pleased with the Didun watch too!


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

I'm late to the game with this one. Ordered it yesterday. I was on the fence because I often find a 41mm case diameter a little too large but I'm taking a chance on it because the lugs look relatively short.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

never mind


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> That's a *plus* on one of these DW/Bauhaus, minimalist quartz watches, so you don't have to see the one tick per second, and are never complaining about how the second hand misses the markers. For $28, you can't expect a VH31, and sapphire is an unexpected bonus.


True. I even removed the second hand in some of my quartz, lol

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Fanzhi M01D


In your opinion, generally speaking would you say this is a decent movement, as in, it'll last just as long and any equivalent movement? 

I ask because I'm looking to buy a an AliEx homage of Hamilton, this one 119.0US $ 60% OFF|Merkur W10 Vintage Watch British Military Field Watch Mens Mechanical Hand Wind Watches Luminous Stain Steel 38mm Case - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress

Which is the closest copy of this









Does anyone know any other AliEx watch that looks like the Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer, with a familiar movement? 

I'm pining to buy one!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Question is what movement is it? It says ‘Swiss movt’ on the dial, but no specifying anywhere. Not buying until I know what’s under the hood 🤷‍♂️


The company website claims it's a Ronda, but pictures show an Epson VX32?








Popular minimalism DW design watch for ladies







www.meigeerwatch.com


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Glad to hear there is strong lume on the SD. I know that Hamilton lume is terrible no matter the cost of the watch----I have some Hamiltons. Please give us a detailed review after you've had the SD Murph for sometime. In the meantime, how about some pics? I really wonder how it compares to this Baltany (sterile):


John, in 3 weeks when it arrives. I had the option to buy it with Fedex from their website and receive it in 6 days but I'm going on holidays so I bought it from Aliexpress and it will arrive right after i come back from holiday


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

no-time said:


> Does anyone know any other AliEx watch that looks like the Hamilton Khaki Pilot Pioneer, with a familiar movement?
> I'm pining to buy one!


There is Baltany:
Baltany W10 Tonneau Watch Homage Raf British Army Watch Stainless Steel Nh38 Automatic Vintage Wrist Watch For Men - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress 

There is a Tandorio that has the dial, but the case shape is different:
Tandorio New Arrival Black Dial 38mm Nh35 Pt5000 Automatic Men Watch Brushed Case Luminous Dial Waffle Rubber Strap - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress 

Hope you find one that scratches that itch.


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> so to be a heart-breaker...but after talking with the store, the BEZEL is *38mm*. the case is *42*-*ish* with a *45mm* lug to lug.
> it's about the same size as the Tactical Frog Doxa.


What size were you hoping the Pagani-Doxa would be? The measurements you give seem pretty wearable.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Phylida 'Skyfall'; ordered on July 9, delivered July 28. So 19 days order-to-door (China-Brazil) using AliExpress standard shipping; I've had slower courier deliveries from China!

Watch is nicely finished and feels really solid. On arrival I wound it up, set date and time and then put it back in its box. Checked it this morning and had lost around 3s which is IMO pretty good.

Finish is great, time keeping is more than OK (so far, obviously it may change with use and some wear). Only negative so far is the clasp does not have any micro-adjustment; the strap does have 6x removable links and 2x removable half-links; all using standard split pin. So sizing is not really an issue.

For my 20,5cm wrist I had to remove one full link.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Gil_F said:


> What size were you hoping the Pagani-Doxa would be? The measurements you give seem pretty wearable.


I think others were very excited about this being 38mm since they listed it as such in their reddit post. 

my initial though was that 38mm with this case style will be really small. but maybe it would sell well since there isn't many small dive watches out there.

I like the TF i have...so this will be similar to that, and i'm good with those dimensions.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

no-time said:


> In your opinion, generally speaking would you say this is a decent movement, as in, it'll last just as long and any equivalent movement?
> 
> I ask because I'm looking to buy a an AliEx homage of Hamilton, this one 119.0US $ 60% OFF|Merkur W10 Vintage Watch British Military Field Watch Mens Mechanical Hand Wind Watches Luminous Stain Steel 38mm Case - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> ...


$130 sapphire, great lume and a Nh35 movement.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2011)

The new San Martin BB GMT (Explorer 2) looks very nice:









334.93US $ 33% OFF|San Martin 39mm Bb Gmt Vintage Luxury Men Watch Stainless Steel Bezel Automatic Mechanical Top Hat Sapphire 10 Atm Green Lume - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Looky there. A Hagzhou 6460 GMT movement. 









Hangzhou 6460 Automatic GMT Movement DATE at 3.00 ETA 2836-2 GMT Clone






helenarou.com






11 1/2 ligne, 25 jewels, Incabloc Novodiac shock protection, automatic, sweep seconds, date at 3 o'clock, running at 28,800 BPH


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

the SKX homage for small wrists.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Coolest  $15 watch I ever bought on an outrageously good $3 mesh with  closure.


















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Tjcdas said:


> $130 sapphire, great lume and a Nh35 movement.
> View attachment 16793515


Waiting for mine. Also opted for the sterile version. Is the dial just matte or does it have texture to it (as t in the photos of the branded version)?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> That's a *plus* on one of these DW/Bauhaus, minimalist quartz watches, so you don't have to see the one tick per second, and are never complaining about how the second hand misses the markers. For $28, you can't expect a VH31, and sapphire is an unexpected bonus.


but how do you know if the watch works or not?


----------



## TomKoval (Apr 25, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> It is available in Poland but I am pretty sure it should be the same all over the world. Such return is very simple, you open a dispute, say that you don`t need the item anymore and you get free return label, get it to your local post office and that`s it, after few days I get the money back.
> 
> BTW. How did you work out china`s customs? I am worried that they might want to charge something on this watch and the seller won`t pay it. In such situation they would return the item.
> 
> View attachment 16777060


Maybe sugest to seller to ship you a replacement movement ?
And then change it (or ask friendly watchmaker).

Tom


----------



## TomKoval (Apr 25, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> What hands colour/style would you suggest for this gold colour dial? Those silver ones are barely visible. It's Miyota 8215 movement. Orange second hands looks good IMO, so maybe I could leave it and install the other two as black?
> View attachment 16773020


I had the same problem wiht SeaGull Tangente homage, had do sell it as was impossible to read time.
You could try to "blue" hands or look for hands for Myiota movment (not sure which movement exactly it is as ali listing to not give that info).
Only thing looking at dial size it could be top loader, one of Cadisen I got ages ago to canibalize for movement was top loader and I hard time to remove movement.

Tom


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

frogles said:


> but how do you know if the watch works or not?


take note of where the minute hand is when you look at it. When you look at it again later, see if its moved.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ratchnatch said:


> take note of where the minute hand is when you look at it. When you look at it again later, see if its moved.


thank you so much 
but what if you look at it again after 10 minutes but the minute hand moved only 5?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

turdbogls said:


> the SKX homage for small wrists.


Thanks for this review, I noticed this SmallKX before and was wondering about the quality (I don't have any Tandorio). Looks like a great smaller watch for the money! 😉👍


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

frogles said:


> thank you so much
> but what if you look at it again after 10 minutes but the minute hand moved only 5?


…sounds like you’re thinking about this too much, I think you need a digital watch… and a beer…


----------



## MadVulcan (Nov 30, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Phylida 'Skyfall'; ordered on July 9, delivered July 28. So 19 days order-to-door (China-Brazil) using AliExpress standard shipping; I've had slower courier deliveries from China!
> 
> Watch is nicely finished and feels really solid. On arrival I wound it up, set date and time and then put it back in its box. Checked it this morning and had lost around 3s which is IMO pretty good.
> 
> ...



How's the lume?


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I need to hunt down some discount codes. That's if there is any. A $5 coupon sucks. I need something that'll offset the DHL shipping of $32. 

I want the blue and gold.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

This was after a couple of minutes in-doors in sun light.









I didn't check yesterday evening how long the lume lasted - but it was a grey and wet day anyway so most of the afternoon my watch was under a coat sleeve - in the evening I usually switch to a watch with tritium tubes so for me lume is a nice to have when coming to a darker indoors from a brighter outside.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Has anyone here got this Ginza dial for a mod? How does it look?









13.75US $ 20% OFF|28.5mm NH35A Watch Dial Green Luminous Dial for NH35 NH35a 4R35 6R35 Automatic Movement Abalone Modified Dial with S LOGO Dial| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Trev_L (Nov 2, 2017)

trip_67 said:


> Has anyone here got this Ginza dial for a mod? How does it look?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the dark blue version and it is a nice dial, colour from the photos is fairly accurate, actually looks better in real life and the lume is okay (not bad, not great). Have it mounted on a movement and hands applied, but waiting for case components or would post a photo.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

Trev_L said:


> I have the dark blue version and it is a nice dial, colour from the photos is fairly accurate, actually looks better in real life and the lume is okay (not bad, not great). Have it mounted on a movement and hands applied, but waiting for case components or would post a photo.


I am very interested in this project. Please keep me posted.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Not very popular (only Gary has a YT review IIRC) but WAY nicer in person than in the pics...and titanium makes it featherlight.
The movement hacks and it's less noisy than your average Miyota 82xx ....72$ during the sale. Can't go wrong at that price, i certainly would not have paid the current 140$.
Lume is funny as the whole minute track is lumed, hands are decent too. Oh...and really nice leather strap.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I really want the blue and PVD gold. All I have to do is put the money in the bank and order it. I'll never miss the money. 

Since it's Saturday. It'll give me all day Sunday to think about it. Come Monday and it's mine.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

My first, and still my most impressive, AE purchase.
Officially Certified Superlative Chronometer for $57.00?!!! 
Question is - why haven't you got one yet?










Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

A quick follow-up incase anyone was interested; short story: 

•bought an item with free return, 
•wasn’t 100% happy with the item (nothing wrong with it tho), 
•organised return & refund with the seller, raised dispute to get the free shipping label, 
•after I posted it back, Ali rejected the dispute, 
•I supplied screenshots of the conversation with the seller as evidence (which I’d made sure was watertight, including photos etc in our conversation), 
•Ali still rejected, and closed the case
•I was seriously pissed!

Through all of that I kept up polite contact with the seller, who actually held up their end of the bargain and initiated a refund (through Ali) which cleared a few days later. 

So… Success! 




StephenR said:


> So, here’s a messed up situation, what should I do?! Not a watch, but could still happen to anyone:
> 
> •Bought an item with a ‘free return’ period.
> •item was a bit larger in real life than I’d expected.
> ...





Rumcajs9 said:


> Contact Ali customer service. Show them the screenshot of your conversion with the seller. There should be chat available and its the quickest way.





Chronopolis said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> I too went though something similar, but on eBay. So it's not the platform per se, but other things.
> I learned the hard way that many (Chinese) sellers are far more clever than me in rigging the system.
> 
> ...





manchette said:


> I'm wondering what it means exactly : is this that you dealt with the seller so it's ok (the seller will take care of you) , thus they close the case ? Or will this bother you ?





StephenR said:


> Going by the timeline/status bar, it looks like it was handed over to Ali to manage…
> 
> Would a seller be able to refund if Ali has closed the case? I believe Ali holds all the funds and passes them on when the transaction is complete, so (and this is just from my ignorant understanding), a seller would have to go out on a limb and pay me outside of the Ali framework… I can’t image many sellers being willing to do that!





manchette said:


> Looks like it's over  But did you send back the product ? Maybe i misunderstood but I thought you did, and thus after receiving the wrong one the seller could then send you an ok one (?)
> One seller did once for me so this is possible, sometimes.





StephenR said:


> Yes, sent it back last week, followed the tracking and it has been delivered (to an address here in AUS, I assume a local consolidation warehouse ).
> 
> I got a message from the seller late last night saying they’d look into it with Ali and would make sure I get the refund either way, so let’s see


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

frogles said:


> thank you so much
> but what if you look at it again after 10 minutes but the minute hand moved only 5?











How can you know it moved only 5 unless you have your 65mm atomic G strapped to your other wrist to make sure??? In that case I would shake my wrist in a closed fist, up and down motion to speed it up. Old swiss trick.

I figured you were probably joking, but I sold a two hand quartz not too long ago where the individual asked if I had sent it with a working battery or not. When I gave him that info, Voilà! It was up and running. Great buyer though, definitely must have had a moment of panic when he thought it wasn't working.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

ratchnatch said:


> View attachment 16796674
> 
> How can you know it moved only 5 unless you have your 65mm atomic G strapped to your other wrist to make sure??? In that case I would shake my wrist in a closed fist, up and down motion to speed it up. Old swiss trick.
> 
> I figured you were probably joking, but I sold a two hand quartz not too long ago where the individual asked if I had sent it with a working battery or not. When I gave him that info, Voilà! It was up and running. Great buyer though, definitely must have had a moment of panic when he thought it wasn't working.



but seriously i DO NEED seconds hand (or anything which moves in every second) on ANY watch


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

frogles said:


> but seriously i DO NEED seconds hand (or anything which moves in every second) on ANY watch


Daniel Wellington has been selling Bauhaus, minimalist watches for years without second hands, to disguise they are selling $20 Chinese quartz watches for $145 to $200+.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

which movement are they using ?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Put together from Ali parts:













































The good:

the overall feel of the watch
the movement (nh35)
case finishing
bracelet (star of the show)
The bad:

the dial (crooked index @3)
the lume (very weak and unevenly distributed, they forgot the 9 o’clock baton)
the size (why not 40 or even 39???)

Thinking of modding it with the white chapter ring, some sort of diy dial with the stone-like structural paint and fat hands. Less of an AP and more of a frankenweirdo.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

JojX said:


> Put together from Ali parts:
> View attachment 16797433


I think it came out pretty damn good. I don't much care, one way or the other, about lume. Nothing I do requires it and it has never been a factor for me when buying a watch. The 3 o'clock index being crooked is a bummer, true enough. Think it would be possible to remount it?

Love the sterile dial though, and overall, I like what you have done.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

DSlocum said:


> I think it came out pretty damn good. I don't much care, one way or the other, about lume. Nothing I do requires it and it has never been a factor for me when buying a watch. The 3 o'clock index being crooked is a bummer, true enough. Think it would be possible to remount it?
> 
> Love the sterile dial though, and overall, I like what you have done.



Thank you. Yeah, the lume is not my priority either but I’d rather it was either even or absent. The crooked index doesnt bother me either. It’s the size I’m not happy with. And with that bracelet it feels even greater. Presence some say


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

JojX said:


> Thank you. Yeah, the lume is not my priority either but I’d rather it was either even or absent. The crooked index doesnt bother me either. It’s the size I’m not happy with. And with that bracelet it feels even greater. Presence some say


I like some '_presence_', but I have a 8.25in (21cm) wrist, so I generally shop for watches in the 42mm-45mm range. I can get away with wearing a fifty, if the lugs are not ridiculous.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> but seriously i DO NEED seconds hand (or anything which moves in every second) on ANY watch


Take a Bauhaus with small second then:








70.5US $ 50% OFF|Bauhaus Watch Tangomat Series 601 Automatic Movement Men's Watch Sapphire Watch Cover Genuine Leather Strap Stainless Steel - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Found this one, but for the price I think it's too good to be true: 40mm Flieger Type B with Seiko VH31 sweeping second movement, sapphire crystal (!) and titanium case (!!) for less than $70!?!

Comes in a variety of dial colors, including full lume white dial:




































77.61US $ 61% OFF|Men Pilot Sapphire Crystal Watch Japan Quartz Movement Classic Retro Wristwatch Luminous 50M Waterproof Titanium Nylon Strap| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> Found this one, but for the price I think it's too good to be true: 40mm Flieger Type B with Seiko VH31 sweeping second movement, sapphire crystal (!) and titanium case (!!) for less than $70!?!
> 
> Comes in a variety of dial colors, including full lume white dial:
> 
> ...


Interesting, a German style flieger with what appears to a Lockheed P38 Lightning on the caseback!

Still, looks like a nice watch and really good value for money at that price.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Freaking titanium for $70...


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Found this one, but for the price I think it's too good to be true: 40mm Flieger Type B with Seiko VH31 sweeping second movement, sapphire crystal (!) and titanium case (!!) for less than $70!?!
> 
> Comes in a variety of dial colors, including full lume white dial:
> 
> ...


Nice find! Love the specs for the price. Can't decide if I want the full lume white or the green one.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

The University of Texas looking burnt orange is nice. I'd enjoy seeing them include a red or ruby colored dial. 

I need a red.


----------



## no-time (Sep 17, 2013)

Tjcdas said:


> $130 sapphire, great lume and a Nh35 movement.
> View attachment 16793515


Looks really good 

.... can you add a link please. Thanks.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Simple, but not plain.
Almost fancy.

















Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

mougino said:


> Found this one, but for the price I think it's too good to be true: 40mm Flieger Type B with Seiko VH31 sweeping second movement, sapphire crystal (!) and titanium case (!!) for less than $70!?!
> 
> Comes in a variety of dial colors, including full lume white dial:
> 
> ...


I feel like they're mighty glossy for titanium. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Polished grade 5


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

no-time said:


> Looks really good
> 
> .... can you add a link please. Thanks.


Picked my up on sale here; 161.84US $ 32% OFF|Baltany Vintage Military Watch Nato Leather Strap 36mm Tonneau Small Dial 100m Resistant Air Force Pilot Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

hollywoodphil said:


> I feel like they're mighty glossy for titanium.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Exactly what I was thinking…


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Found this one, but for the price I think it's too good to be true: 40mm Flieger Type B with Seiko VH31 sweeping second movement, sapphire crystal (!) and titanium case (!!) for less than $70!?!
> 
> Comes in a variety of dial colors, including full lume white dial:
> 
> ...


lugs and caseback shining differently. maybe just the caseback is Ti?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> lugs and caseback shining differently. maybe just the caseback is Ti?


I'm tempted to take one for the team and report but how do you test for Ti? The weight is a good indicator, I doubt the watch would be 46g with a SS case?


----------



## archaeobeat (11 mo ago)

Not sure I have never bought one from them.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> I'm tempted to take one for the team and report but how do you test for Ti? The weight is a good indicator, I doubt the watch would be 46g with a SS case?


just measured a small, surely Ti lorus. just the watch head 25 gramms.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

frogles said:


> just measured a small, surely Ti lorus. just the watch head 25 gramms.


Yes but a 39mm stainless steel watch head weighs 70-80g, so this Flieger is exactly in-between 😉


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> This was after a couple of minutes in-doors in sun light.
> View attachment 16795445
> 
> 
> I didn't check yesterday evening how long the lume lasted - but it was a grey and wet day anyway so most of the afternoon my watch was under a coat sleeve - in the evening I usually switch to a watch with tritium tubes so for me lume is a nice to have when coming to a darker indoors from a brighter outside.


Could you comment on the bracelet? It is the first omega style bracelet with female endlinks and the proper clasp I have seen in Ali and I would potentially want to get one for other watches I have. For example the Spectre had this type of bracelet on offer by omega, and I got it for my homage but the male endlinks don't fit well with my wrists and I really believe it would look nice on bracelet. Same goes for the planet ocean homage...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> Yes but a 39mm stainless steel watch head weighs 70-80g, so this Flieger is exactly in-between


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

D.Sanko said:


> Does anyone own a Rdunae Emperor Tuna and wants to share a picture!


I'll swoop in here, seeing as my Rdunae Titanium Emperor Tuna just arrived this morning. I've seen literally no one else mention this new Rdunae release let alone any reports of buying it. And yet the WR Watches website says it's already sold out. Perhaps Rdunae haven't made very many of these

I've only recently been pondering adding a Tuna to my collection, but I was particularly drawn to the hand/dial layout of the old Seiko Grandfather Tunas, which none of the other existing homages on the market really took after. At 52mm wide and 17mm thick, it's an absolute unit of a watch and bigger than the already-considerable size of other Tuna homages (which is probably why it's flown so under the radar). Thank god the case is made from titanium though.

The shroud itself definitely isn't plastic, and I don't think it's metal either; the sheen and texture feels different for some reason. I'm willing to bet it's made from a similar type of ceramic to that of the actual Seiko Emperor Tunas. The bezel is interesting in that it's a 60-click mechanism, and the action itself is quite tactile and satisfying, especially for a titanium watch. However the action does have quite a lot of resistance and is quite tough to turn, despite the grippy knurling on the bezel.

And here's a quick wristshot I managed to snap during the workday. The stock rubber strap is very decent, being flexible enough to be comfortable, while also not being a lint magnet.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

JojX said:


> Put together from Ali parts:
> View attachment 16797433
> 
> 
> ...


Looks pretty good! I was hoping for something like that when I tried a $35 watch on Amazon. Total, complete bilge.







I knew it might be, but firgued what the heck. Now I know for sure. BTW, it said CHENXI on the dial. Yours looks good!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

crAss said:


> Could you comment on the bracelet? It is the first omega style bracelet with female endlinks and the proper clasp I have seen in Ali and I would potentially want to get one for other watches I have. For example the Spectre had this type of bracelet on offer by omega, and I got it for my homage but the male endlinks don't fit well with my wrists and I really believe it would look nice on bracelet. Same goes for the planet ocean homage...


Not sure I can much to what I wrote in my earlier post!



> Only negative so far is the clasp does not have any micro-adjustment; the strap does have 6x removable links and 2x removable half-links; all using standard split pin. So sizing is not really an issue.


Other than that, 

Lug-2-Lug: 20mm 

Watch diameter: 43,5 mm

Watch case thickness: 16mm

Does the Spectre homage use the same case?


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Children's watch for boys 35 mm. )))


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I'll swoop in here, seeing as my Rdunae Titanium Emperor Tuna just arrived this morning. I've seen literally no one else mention this new Rdunae release let alone any reports of buying it. And yet the WR Watches website says it's already sold out. Perhaps Rdunae haven't made very many of these
> 
> I've only recently been pondering adding a Tuna to my collection, but I was particularly drawn to the hand/dial layout of the old Seiko Grandfather Tunas, which none of the other existing homages on the market really took after. At 52mm wide and 17mm thick, it's an absolute unit of a watch and bigger than the already-considerable size of other Tuna homages (which is probably why it's flown so under the radar). Thank god the case is made from titanium though.
> 
> ...


Finally, Grandfather/Emperor/Darth Tuna homage in titanium. I looked at Steeldive one but the stainless steel case scared me away. The massive weight of steel along with 52mm case 17mm tall would crush my puny 18 cm wrist. It's too bad this Rdunae version is not monoblock case like Proxima.

It says in this AliExpress listing that the shroud is aluminum.
198.0US $ 50% OFF|Retangula Watch For Men Pvd Coated Titanium Tuna Diver Nh35 Movement Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire 200m Waterproof Date - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress

I added one to the cart to consider for the 11/11 Singles Day sale.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

hollywoodphil said:


> Simple, but not plain.
> Almost fancy.
> 
> View attachment 16798654
> ...


Link please? Thanks


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

pablo37 said:


> Children's watch for boys 35 mm. )))
> View attachment 16799833


I buy those cheap watches to source the hands for my vh31 projects.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

chadol baegi said:


> Finally, Grandfather/Emperor/Darth Tuna homage in titanium. I looked at Steeldive one but the stainless steel case scared me away. The massive weight of steel along with 52mm case 17mm tall would crush my puny 18 cm wrist. It's too bad this Rdunae version is not monoblock case like Proxima.
> 
> It says in this AliExpress listing that the shroud is aluminum.
> 198.0US $ 50% OFF|Retangula Watch For Men Pvd Coated Titanium Tuna Diver Nh35 Movement Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire 200m Waterproof Date - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> ...


Is it really $198 in the US? It shows as 265€ here 😡😓


----------



## phd gator (Jun 27, 2013)

Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but does anybody have any tips for removing links on cheaper metal bands for AliXpress watches? I recently bought one and have bent a couple of tools already trying to get them to come out. I'm pushing with the arrow, place my tool in the hole on the band and push with everything I've got, but it doesn't budge.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

phd gator said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but does anybody have any tips for removing links on cheaper metal bands for AliXpress watches? I recently bought one and have bent a couple of tools already trying to get them to come out. I'm pushing with the arrow, place my tool in the hole on the band and push with everything I've got, but it doesn't budge.


Look close at the pins. One side will show a split. The other side looks like a ball. Solid.

Push on the solid ball looking end. Push firmly and watch your fingers. Or else, it's easy to stab a finger. 

It will come out.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

San Martin #5. After this, I'm slowing down on SM. I wanted a range of their watches. I tend to buy watches in groups. Particular brands. Mini collection within a collection. 

DHL shipping. Due the 12th. ~$275 including taxes and shipping.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> Is it really $198 in the US? It shows as 265€ here


Does the EUR256 include taxes? US prices never include taxes. 

I am not an expert in EU taxation, but most Europeans in this thread generally report that VAT is around 20 percent which would just about account for the price difference.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> Does the EUR256 include taxes? US prices never include taxes.
> 
> I am not an expert in EU taxation, but most Europeans in this thread generally report that VAT is around 20 percent which would just about account for the price difference.


Well no, price difference is +37%, not +20%.
It's 265€ not 256€. Which is $272 at today's rate vs. $198 that's +37%.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Is it really $198 in the US? It shows as 265€ here 😡😓


EU price may include VAT? In the US we don't have VAT (yet), and seldom are customs duties charged. We do get charged state sales taxes of 0% to 8.5%, depending on which state you live in.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> EU price may include VAT? In the US we don't have VAT (yet), and seldom are customs duties charged. We do get charged state sales taxes of 0% to 8.5%, depending on which state you live in.


Our VAT is 20%, that doesn't explain the 37% price difference.


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

mougino said:


> Is it really $198 in the US? It shows as 265€ here 😡😓


Strange! Its showing as £169 here ( but I’d anticipate VAT being added )


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kenls said:


> Strange! Its showing as £169 here ( but I’d anticipate VAT being added )
> 
> View attachment 16801206


🙁 it dropped a few cents during the night, but still...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Does the Spectre homage use the same case?


Spectre does not use the same case, but experience has shown that if the lug width is OK, then with some filling you can fit practically any bracelet without anyone able to notice anything wrong when wearing the watch. Using bent pins can also help a lot. 
Spectre is the most versatile watch I have. You can throw at it practically any strap. Apart from those in the photos below, perlons look great and currently I have a black leather strap with holes and gold/appricot stitching matching well the color of the indices.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

chadol baegi said:


> Finally, Grandfather/Emperor/Darth Tuna homage in titanium. I looked at Steeldive one but the stainless steel case scared me away. The massive weight of steel along with 52mm case 17mm tall would crush my puny 18 cm wrist. It's too bad this Rdunae version is not monoblock case like Proxima.
> 
> It says in this AliExpress listing that the shroud is aluminum.
> 198.0US $ 50% OFF|Retangula Watch For Men Pvd Coated Titanium Tuna Diver Nh35 Movement Automatic Mechanical Watches Sapphire 200m Waterproof Date - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> ...


Yeah it does feel a bit weird lugging around a 52mm x 17mm watch for only 200m of water resistance. I mean, I understand why they did it. A standard screw-on caseback is infinitely more versatile than a monoblock case for owners who may wish to regulate or disassemble their watch. And I guess it's unlikely that anyone in the market for this Rdunae is actually gonna dive deeper than 200m. But still a bit weird nonetheless.

And good callout on the aluminium. It makes sense I guess, considering their similar Zaku Tuna models are also stated to use aluminium shrouds (and those Zaku shrouds look to have a similar finish to the shroud on my Emperor Tuna).


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> Our VAT is 20%, that doesn't explain the 37% price difference.


must be something else local (what about customs fees?)
we have the highest 27% VAT within the EU, and the price is 256.41USD shipped to my country vs 198.0USD shipped to US


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

*Pagani Daytonas* - $55 incl. shipping on Alibaba




__





Pagani Design New Stainless Steel Bezel Men Quartz Wristwatches Luxury Sapphire Glass Chronograph Vk63 Watch Men Reloj Hombre - Buy Reloj Hombre,Quartz Wristwatches,Sapphire Crystal Product on Alibaba.com


Pagani Design New Stainless Steel Bezel Men Quartz Wristwatches Luxury Sapphire Glass Chronograph Vk63 Watch Men Reloj Hombre - Buy Reloj Hombre,Quartz Wristwatches,Sapphire Crystal Product on Alibaba.com



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

New Pagani with VH31 movement:









89.99US $ 82% OFF|2022 PAGANI DESIGN Neue Männer Quarz WatchesTop Marke Sapphire Glas AR Beschichtet Watch100M Wasserdichte Edelstahl Uhr für Männer| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com





Looks good to me, even though it's a bit large for my taste at 40mm.

Is it me or are Pagani and San Martin releasing more quartz models lately?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Miawwwn said:


> Is it me or are Pagani and San Martin releasing more quartz models lately?


They are and it is good that they mainly use sweeping second hand quartz movements. Two years ago with difficulty you could find 2-3 watches using these movements...


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

They make a similar 38mm (PD-1731) model but the choice of colours, the dial texture and hands are meh:









71.99US $ 76% OFF|2022 neue PAGANI DESIGN 38mm männer Quarz Uhren Edelstahl AR Beschichtung Sapphire VH31 Business Sport Uhren reloj hombre| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




de.aliexpress.com


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Not AE and I am unsure if this will help, but watchdives has the Rdunae
Emperor Tuna ($209). Plus, they regularly have sales and coupons available.








Retangula Rdunae Emperor Tuna Diver Watch


Retangula Rdunae Watch Reviews on watchdives.com. Emperor Tuna Diver Watch, mechanical watches are on sale. Free DHL express and gifts with purchase. 3-year warranty.




watchdives.com


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> Well no, price difference is +37%, not +20%.
> It's 265€ not 256€. Which is $272 at today's rate vs. $198 that's +37%.
> View attachment 16801198


If you have a bank (Revolut for example) that allows you to pay in USD without fees, try to select $ as the currency on Aliexpress .

The new price is 261,20 $...which is roughly 255€..

They make money on the exchange rate 🧐


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> *Pagani Daytonas* - $55 incl. shipping on Alibaba
> http://[URL]https://www.alibaba.com...-New-Stainless-Steel-Bezel_1600518255604.html[/URL]


Their prices on quartz are really interesting...(probably not including 20% VAT though)
Do you know if it is possible to order directly without going through an agent who would take a commission as it was the case in the past with Alibaba ?
Do they have a « dispute system » or a kind of customer protection in case you receive a DOA watch or if you don’t receive anything...?


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Is it really $198 in the US? It shows as 265€ here


Here it shows USD 198, EUR 197 and BRL 1085, which is quite consistent considering the current exchange rate. No fees are charged at the time of purchase.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

phd gator said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but does anybody have any tips for removing links on cheaper metal bands for AliXpress watches? I recently bought one and have bent a couple of tools already trying to get them to come out. I'm pushing with the arrow, place my tool in the hole on the band and push with everything I've got, but it doesn't budge.


I learned from my former watchmaker that some manufacturers use a 'Lok-Tite" type of product, especially on links with screws. You may need to gently heat the link to break the seal. Note: use an alcohol-based burner if possible to prevent soot on the bracelet.


----------



## ivarle42 (Jul 30, 2017)

mougino said:


> Our VAT is 20%, that doesn't explain the 37% price difference.


Ovar 150EUR you must add customs also


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ivarle42 said:


> Ovar 150EUR you must add customs also


17% customs fee on top of 20% VAT?


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

San Martin on Heimdallr mesh


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

mougino said:


> Well no, price difference is +37%, not +20%.
> It's 265€ not 256€. Which is $272 at today's rate vs. $198 that's +37%.
> View attachment 16801198





mougino said:


> 17% customs fee on top of 20% VAT?


Does that equate to your 37% price difference?

Edit:
Would they (AliEx) be clever enough to make the calculation????


----------



## GHK (Apr 23, 2007)

The custom fee for a mechanical watch over 150€ in Germany (EU?) is 80 Cents fixed (+19% VAT in GER).
For a quartz watch the fee is slightly higher because of the battery (But probably there are only a few chinese quartz watches over 150€. Are there any actually?)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> 17% customs fee on top of 20% VAT?





kenls said:


> Does that equate to your 37% price difference?
> 
> Edit:
> Would they (AliEx) be clever enough to make the calculation????





GHK said:


> The custom fee for a mechanical watch over 150€ in Germany (EU?) is 80 Cents fixed (+19% VAT in GER).
> For a quartz watch the fee is slightly higher because of the battery (But probably there are only a few chinese quartz watches over 150€. Are there any actually?)


Exactly, customs fees are peanut compared to VAT. + the new European law forces online marketplaces to collect VAT only, the additional customs fee on products > 150 € is due by the buyer and collected by the post office at delivery.
Nothing justifies this +37% price difference, except if ali cheats on exchange rate and make extra money on the back of their EU customers, like someone above said.


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

On the titanium-sapphire-wr50m you've found @mougino , if you stay in USD, you can see that the price difference between US and EU is exactly 20% due to VAT (but you have to pay in $, otherwise you'll pay more).

On the more expensive watch : There is a difference of 31.91% in $ prices (if you buy a watch or something pricey, pay it in $) which doesn't match anything (there is no import fee of 11.91%)
I guess it's either :
- An error
or
- A calculation of the final price including VAT and some burden rate/fixed fees because Fedex is involved in the shipping process.

Trying to get an explanation and a split of the final cost like I would do on Amazon, I put it in my cart, and checked-out but ...I went too far and accidentaly paid for the watch ! They did not ask me for my Paypal password, they probably kept it from last time.

I cancelled my order, and asked for a reimbursement not even 1min after.....The order has been cancelled and they say I'll get repaid somewhere between the 5th and and the 30th of August....I really hope so !  ...

I wanted to have an explanation : I have a statement instead : I'm an idiot !



mougino said:


> Found this one, but for the price I think it's too good to be true: 40mm Flieger Type B with Seiko VH31 sweeping second movement, sapphire crystal (!) and titanium case (!!) for less than $70!?!
> 
> Comes in a variety of dial colors, including full lume white dial:
> 
> ...





mougino said:


> Well no, price difference is +37%, not +20%.
> It's 265€ not 256€. Which is $272 at today's rate vs. $198 that's +37%.
> View attachment 16801198


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Hmmmm

Quartz

Green...


----------



## Marcelo71 (Jun 1, 2021)

Say what you will about AliEx, but they do get some things right. Bracelet arrived 20 days after order/payment, while the watch it came to go with is in transport somewhere between the US and Brazil (and has been for 4 days). So 22 or 23 days and a watch sourced in the US is somewhere unknown while its Chinese bracelet is here already.


----------



## hori (Dec 30, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> I wonder if anyone here has had any experience with the brand "Addiesdive"? Saw this and thought it looked alright. Wonder if this is an original design or a homage of something more expensive?
> View attachment 16781299


I have this one. The case is extremely well built, the bezel moves smooth without backplay. In this model the crystal is domed and similar to the vintage plexys. Very nice imo. Lume is excellent.
The bracelet is very bad, similar to the main bracelet on cheap watches. But for the price is worth every penny.

The case is similar to the Omega with its lyre lugs, but the design ofinsert and dialis similar to certina D's ph200



BundyBear said:


> Thanks @hori - when you say the bracelet is bad, what aspect about it is bad? Can you elaborate on it please?


Sorry for the delay.
The middle link is too blinky. It is all solid with solid end links but you feel it very lightweight, the clasp is one of these you can buy for about 1-2$
Imo you feel more solid the one of an Invicta's watch


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

The jubilee this comes with is excellent, but I felt like trying something different today. 
Orangey-brown rubber.
I don't hate it.


US $86.10 30%OFF | Parnis 40mm Sapphire Glass Automatic Men's Watch White/Black Dial GMT Function Dual Time Date Cyclops Jubilee/Oyster Bracelet








86.1US $ 30% OFF|Parnis 40mm Sapphire Glass Automatic Men's Watch White/Black Dial GMT Function Dual Time Date Cyclops Jubilee/Oyster Bracelet|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> it dropped a few cents during the night, but still...
> View attachment 16801207


First, sorry about the transposition error earlier.

When I switch currency, the price changes to EUR202.64, which is $206.32 according to Google. Adding 20 percent tax gets to $243.16.

So, yes, the seller is actually trying to squeeze you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Notathome said:


> Their prices on quartz are really interesting...(probably not including 20% VAT though)
> Do you know if it is possible to order directly without going through an agent who would take a commission as it was the case in the past with Alibaba ?
> Do they have a « dispute system » or a kind of customer protection in case you receive a DOA watch or if you don’t receive anything...?


You should not need an agent, as this seller has direct sales set up. For that matter, Alibaba is designed to sell Chinese goods to foreign markets, so an agent is not something you should ever need. TMall and TaoBao are only designed for sales to Chinese customers, and outside a few foreign areas with large Chinese populations, most of the sellers don't know how to ship things outside Asia. Agents for Chinese websites provide a way to buy items only intended for Chinese customers, and are set up to handle the shipping.

I have no experience with the dispute process, but it is the same company as AliExpress. Looking on the orders page, they seem to have a similar dispute process.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

phd gator said:


> Not sure if this is the right place for this question, but does anybody have any tips for removing links on cheaper metal bands for AliXpress watches? I recently bought one and have bent a couple of tools already trying to get them to come out. I'm pushing with the arrow, place my tool in the hole on the band and push with everything I've got, but it doesn't budge.





kccastle said:


> I learned from my former watchmaker that some manufacturers use a 'Lok-Tite" type of product, especially on links with screws. You may need to gently heat the link to break the seal. Note: use an alcohol-based burner if possible to prevent soot on the bracelet.


Using a manual tool (like the ones often included with a watch) to push the pins out often doesn't work, and you need the screw in pin remover. Having gone through a number of the blue plastic ones that eventually split, I finally bought an all metal tool.








* ↓↓↓ Not worth it! ↓↓↓*


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mougino said:


> Exactly, customs fees are peanut compared to VAT. + the new European law forces online marketplaces to collect VAT only, the additional customs fee on products > 150 € is due by the buyer and collected by the post office at delivery.
> Nothing justifies this +37% price difference, except if ali cheats on exchange rate and make extra money on the back of their EU customers, like someone above said.


Some products are expensive but hopefully they are not always vital for life.

...We have a clear choice, it's either kidney or watches ;=)

Does it really help to pay in $ , no exchange fee?


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

manchette said:


> Some products are expensive but hopefully they are not always vital for life.
> 
> ...We have a clear choice, it's either kidney or watches ;=)
> 
> Does it really help to pay in $ , no exchange fee?


Yes it does if you have Revolut or N26 you can pay in USD without fees.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

So the Sanda somehow got cleared through customs (after rejection) and arrived. I wonder if a watch in a bubble wrap bag raised suspicion.

My review/first impressions:








Price fluctuates. After tax & shipping it’s about £16, I paid £11 after a sale coupon. I didn’t realise tax gets calculated _after_ a coupon 👍
So what do you get for £11-16? Well, there’s obvious cost-cutting:

Bubble wrap bag, no box
Rubbish strap
Low-end specs (alloy, mineral, quartz, 3bar)
And for the price, I think all the above is reasonable. In fact, I’d be more worried about the watch if it came with a decent box & strap at £11.
As long as QC and design is good. And here is my one real negative: QC. It’s not bad–given the price–but could be better. Mine has a few specs of dirt under the crystal and a tiny smudge on the dial. 2 things I think I can fix, though just now I can’t get the crown out: don’t know what to push, am I missing it (I tried the red circled parts, not them)?








As far as build quality elements I like:

Screw in (with 4 screws)caseback in stead of snap-on
It does have a caseback gasket, so I think 3bar splash-resistant is accurate.
Japanese TMI movement
Dial is a nice off-white, with thickly printed numerals, and blue hands. Very nice
In terms of styling & size, it’s nice! It’s 27,7 in diameter and 34,5 in L2L. The 20mm strap width is my favourite, easy to swap from your collection (I put mine on a grey goatskin strap that cost more than the watch..).
I dislike these huge Tank-style watches that have 24mm+ lug widths. This looks more elegant. Don’t be put off by the ‘women’ label on AliX. This is a Cartier Tank Solo Large homage, which is advertised as either male or unisex.
I have a 7~7.25in wrist, and it looks classy. I wouldn’t go smaller, but wouldn’t go wouldn’t go much larger, either. I’d probably wear up to 32mm diameter for a Tank-style like this, but larger than that and it would lose a lot of its elegance. 7mm, could be thinner for a small watch like this, but what do you expect.

The styling, size, and price are ultimately why I bought it. Always wanted to try a Tank, but it’s not something I’d wear a lot so didn’t want to spend much, and most don’t get those ‘tank’ proportions right. This scratches the itch. It’s basically a dressy fashion watch. The real Solo Large is £2500 new and is quartz/steel/3bar so yeah, not gonna happen.








The value is one of the most interesting aspects. If you have £11-16 to spend, a Casio is better buy. But this looks nicer.

So how cheap can you go on AliX to get a decent watch? It seems about £10. The Japanese movement saved it for me, if it was Chinese it'd be a dealbreaker. At least now it has a guarantee of some reliability. But a *steel case* is still the desire. There's a minimum cost to simply ship a working watch, and this watch is priced below my value sweetspot. I'd happily spend 2/3/4x if it came with a steel case, and maybe even sapphire.
On the other hand, this watch is fine. If anything a steel case but no sapphire would still render it long-term disposable, so either go all the way and make it 4/5x the price with steel and sapphire, or keep it cheap.

If someone comes along with those specs upgrades I’d be interested. But as it is, this is the only Tank Solo homage with good proportions, styling, reasonable build-quality, and is not a replica. At a very low price.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> So the Sanda somehow got cleared through customs (after rejection) and arrived. I wonder if a watch in a bubble wrap bag raised suspicion.
> 
> My review/first impressions:
> View attachment 16804154
> ...


Thanks for the nice review. To remove the crown try pressing the metal part I have highlighted.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

The elusive Sea-Gull Matrix, AKA Gas Meter 

A design certainly….. original


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Mighy


Danilao said:


> The elusive Sea-Gull Matrix, AKA Gas Meter
> 
> A design certainly….. original
> 
> View attachment 16804427


I had this one but my wife made me sell it, she was tired of the gas leak alarm always going off. 😕


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> So the Sanda somehow got cleared through customs (after rejection) and arrived. I wonder if a watch in a bubble wrap bag raised suspicion.
> 
> My review/first impressions:
> View attachment 16804154
> ...


It looks very cool! I know most fellow WIS will look down on an alloy case, but TBH I still use a couple of these and for the very low price, as long as there's an ok movement inside (which is the case of this Japanese quartz workhorse), they're all right and can even become a guilty pleasure 😉 (I feel that I'm prouder to wear some of the greatest deals I could get 😄)


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

US $119.00 40%OFF | PHYLIDA Black Dial PT5000 MIYOTA Automatic Watch DIVER 200M 007 NTTD Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 20Bar








119.0US $ 40% OFF|Phylida Black Dial Pt5000 Miyota Automatic Watch Diver 200m 007 Nttd Style Sapphire Crystal Solid Bracelet Waterproof 20bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com













Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi
Here is a new proposition from cadisen
38mm, nh35








Hope to see this irl !!!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

pedro13 said:


> Hi
> Here is a new proposition from cadisen
> 38mm, nh35
> View attachment 16805045
> ...


The old meets the new  I suspect the 38mm case and the 40mm bezel. I do hope I’m wrong


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Danilao said:


> The elusive Sea-Gull Matrix, AKA Gas Meter
> 
> A design certainly….. original
> 
> View attachment 16804427


Well, I guess it's "original", if you have never seen a Karebo or Xeric Halograph.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Well, I guess it's "original", if you have never seen a Karebo or Xeric Halograph.
> 
> View attachment 16805625


I've always liked this model. Am surprised there is no write up about it.
Apparently ETA2824 inside. And only 9mm thick too. 
Who knew?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> It looks very cool! I know most fellow WIS will look down on an alloy case, but TBH I still use a couple of these and for the very low price, as long as there's an ok movement inside (which is the case of this Japanese quartz workhorse), they're all right and can even become a guilty pleasure 😉 (I feel that I'm prouder to wear some of the greatest deals I could get 😄)


These watches are great when you are wondering if you would wear a specific style of a watch. Especially this one has no seconds hand, so after changing a strap it is fully wearable. If you enjoy it for 3-5 times a year, this cheapo is a perfect addition to your collection. If you find yourself wearing it multiple times a month it is time to invest in a proper homage (stainless steel case, automatic movement, sapphire glass etc.).


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

crAss said:


> These watches are great when you are wondering if you would wear a specific style of a watch. Especially this one has no seconds hand, so after changing a strap it is fully wearable. If you enjoy it for 3-5 times a year, this cheapo is a perfect addition to your collection. If you find yourself wearing it multiple times a month it is time to invest in a proper homage (stainless steel case, automatic movement, sapphire glass etc.).


…and if you find yourself wearing it daily, time to pony up the coin for the real deal (and sell all your Ali watches to fund it )


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Decided to do the unthinkable and strap the big Emperor Tuna on for the office today. I think the bezel has loosened in resistance, and actually I've found that the bezel becomes easier to turn provided you don't push down on it too hard while trying to rotate it.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

The DHL aeroplane' bringing my watch better avoid the Taiwan air space.

If my watch shows up on time. Being the 12th. Barring a world war. I'll never say a negative thing about their customer service.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

pedro13 said:


> Hi
> Here is a new proposition from cadisen
> 38mm, nh35
> Hope to see this irl !!!


This one is very interesting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

JojX said:


> Thanks for the nice review. To remove the crown try pressing the metal part I have highlighted.
> View attachment 16804416


This was of course it! As soon as I posted that picture I actually thought ‘wait a minute…’.

Managed to clean the underside of the crystal (it had a few small specs of dirt that needed a bit of saliva to be persuaded to go away). It looks all good now.
Couldn’t get the dirt/damage on the dial (near the logo) completely away, but you can barely see it with the naked eye now so it’s fine. Very happy 










mougino said:


> It looks very cool! I know most fellow WIS will look down on an alloy case, but TBH I still use a couple of these and for the very low price, as long as there's an ok movement inside (which is the case of this Japanese quartz workhorse), they're all right and can even become a guilty pleasure 😉 (I feel that I'm prouder to wear some of the greatest deals I could get 😄)


Yeah SS is of course the desire, but for the price it’s fine. It wouldn’t be a long-term watch even if it was steel, and it’s a great way to experience the Tank-style.


----------



## MissAnthropic (12 mo ago)

My Tandorio Mini SKX finally showed up! Nice watch with some mediocre packaging but that’s fine. Good finish, bezel lines up, and has a good/positive action. No sharp bits anywhere that I could find. I always worry about small cased watches with a glass crystal feeling too top heavy but the 40mm+ lug to lug really helps it feel planted on the wrist. All in all I’m pleased with it.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Ali/DHL tracking update by email.

It's arrived on US soil. Country or region as they say.

Better be for $32 bucks, shipping, for one watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Just wanted to post here, a note of thanks to a WUS member who thought me (in this thread) to track this Phylida watch. I have been tracking this for a while now and it keeps being out of stock. Today, finally managed to click "buy" when I saw it available. It's now out of stock, again. Just wanted to register a note of thanks. I tried to search through past pages but this thread moves so fast that I couldn't find the poster. But thanks! You know who you are.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Just wanted to post here, a note of thanks to a WUS member who thought me (in this thread) to track this Phylida watch. I have been tracking this for a while now and it keeps being out of stock. Today, finally managed to click "buy" when I saw it available. It's now out of stock, again. Just wanted to register a note of thanks. I tried to search through past pages but this thread moves so fast that I couldn't find the poster. But thanks! You know who you are.
> View attachment 16808022


Congratulations! I still haven’t had any luck finding one of these…


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Congratulations! I still haven’t had any luck finding one of these…


Cheers mate. I saw it on my inbox and when I clicked on it on my phone, it took me to the "buy" page and when I saw they had "2 left", the decision was easy.


----------



## TatsNGuns (May 28, 2008)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Ali/DHL tracking update by email.
> 
> It's arrived on US soil. Country or region as they say.
> 
> Better be for $32 bucks, shipping, for one watch.


For 32 bucks they better strippergram deliver complete with balloons and confetti at the ready for when you answer the door ... 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Yes it does if you have Revolut or N26 you can pay in USD without fees.


hello,
thank you for the tip, i don't have any of these accounts, be careful though for i know that some n26 clients had they accounts closed by the bank recently.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

D.Sanko said:


> I contacted two different AD’s on AliExpress, selling Tatical Frog watches and none of them could confirm, that the factory have this in the pipeline or ready for production.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

OCDwatchguy said:


> View attachment 16808310
> 
> View attachment 16808314
> 
> ...


I could get on board with that!  

Nice dial colours.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

StephenR said:


> …and if you find yourself wearing it daily, time to pony up the coin for the real deal (and sell all your Ali watches to fund it )


Ah well, do not think so. Most of the homages that I wear most I can buy the original items since the price rarely exceeds the 5k mark, which is doable. BUT after spending the last years with so many good quality homages I do not feel tempted to have Omega or Tudor or Tag or ... on the dial. I enjoy the homages without any caution, some I have scratched, dented, etc. and I simply do not care!
My most expensive watch currently is a 0.5k Tissot and I do not believe I am getting a more expensive one any time soon...

I am one of those who see a top self Pagani (e.g., the BB58 homage) and the San Martin which costs double and while I can see differences, I do not really care about them. I am happy about that and content that I have ~30 watches with a vast collection of straps/bracelets/NATOs/perlons to modify. Also, it is almost a whole year with no watch purchase - just straps - because I have not found something l really like!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

StephenR said:


> Congratulations! I still haven’t had any luck finding one of these…


I think it took me around two months of daily checking before I spotted one and trapped it in the basket!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

OCDwatchguy said:


> View attachment 16808310
> 
> View attachment 16808314
> 
> ...


According to xwatchmod on IG, this watch will be available on Aliexpress after the 11th August.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Techme said:


> According to xwatchmod on IG, this watch will be available on Aliexpress after the 11th August.


Nice watch, but a little restrictive since it allows only single pass straps to be fitted.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

crAss said:


> Nice watch, but a little restrictive since it allows only single pass straps to be fitted.


You mean a bit like the FXD?


----------



## Eaglebone (May 14, 2017)

This arrived today. A really nice little watch. Great case finishing. The supplied strap isn’t great so I swapped it out straight away. Apart from that the only niggle is the hands are a bit too shiny for the vintage vibe.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Who has one of these?


----------



## scherade (Aug 24, 2018)

HI, guys. Is this watch a homage of any other? Who makes those Carnival watches? Any information? Thank you


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Who has one of these?
> 
> View attachment 16809394


Me. I have the red version. I bought it after a few discussions in this group, where I agreed to "take one for the team" when it first came out. It is a fun watch, but ridiculously chunky. I have worn it maybe 3 times.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Thank You.

All the reviews I read and watched did say it's a pretty big chunk of a watch. 16.8mm thick. Top heavy.

I'll pass.


----------



## Ubermanx (Jan 18, 2010)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Who has one of these?
> 
> View attachment 16809394


I do ... 

~ Marty


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Escape Wheel Watch Reviews - terminated by YouTube

Somebody is also trying to get rid of Gary's channels at *I Like Watches *&* I Like Watches 2* for posting San Martin reviews, and calling them fakes. Gary thinks this is all the same person who attacked Jody at *Just One More Watch*, and had content deleted from *The Time Teller* (Jory Goodman). He keeps reporting homage reviews as trademark violations.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I Like Watches 2 community posts contains the answers…

this guy has been banned off WUS almost a dozen times, got multiple big channels deleted (like JOMW), and has a colourful background with trolling.

His current channel is Watch Reviews 4K (WR4K) which I always thought was a scumbag based on fake comments & subs etc


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> Escape Wheel Watch Reviews - terminated by YouTube
> 
> Somebody is also trying to get rid of Gary's channels at *I Like Watches *&* I Like Watches 2* for posting San Martin reviews, and calling them fakes. Gary thinks this is all the same person who attacked Jody at *Just One More Watch*, and had content deleted from *The Time Teller* (Jory Goodman). He keeps reporting homage reviews as trademark violations.


Benighted self-righteous people who volunteer themselves to "save the world" of whatever evil they see in "fakes', and everything else they disapprove of, and harass others -- I'd like to grind their bones and patch up all the potholes on the road to hell, so they and their ilk may get there in comfort. I would want them to enjoy a smooth ride.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I Like Watches 2 community posts contains the answers…
> 
> this guy has been banned off WUS almost a dozen times, got multiple big channels deleted (like JOMW), and has a colourful background with trolling.
> 
> His current channel is Watch Reviews 4K (WR4K) which I always thought was a scumbag based on fake comments & subs etc


What a hypocrite! If this is the guy, he reviews San Martin, Rdunae, Cronos, Baltany and Pagani homages, and then threatens Gary for reviewing San Martin models, and reports them as trademark violations? How does his channel have 116K subscribers?

He seems to be abusing the YT reporting system, to eliminate the watch reviewer competition.


----------



## scherade (Aug 24, 2018)

BundyBear said:


> Cheers mate. I saw it on my inbox and when I clicked on it on my phone, it took me to the "buy" page and when I saw they had "2 left", the decision was easy.


Congratulations. Can you tell me how did you track it?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> I Like Watches 2 community posts contains the answers…
> 
> this guy has been banned off WUS almost a dozen times, got multiple big channels deleted (like JOMW), and has a colourful background with trolling.
> 
> His current channel is Watch Reviews 4K (WR4K) which I always thought was a scumbag based on fake comments & subs etc


This guy?

Hard to believe if true!!


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I watch JOMW and I like Watches 2. Never watched or have seen, "WR4K". 

Half of my subscriptions are watch themed. Still, never heard of the guy.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Just as a test on how brainless YouTube can get, I’ve filed a Counterfeit Complaint on WR4K’s BY-5169’s review (saying it counterfeited Rolex SA’s Daytona 116500) to see if I can get it taken down.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Never watched or have seen, "WR4K".
> Still, never heard of the guy.


Because despite 116k subs, he only gets maybe a dozen comments per video. He paid for subscribers, comment bots, pretty much does every dodgy YouTube exploit you can imagine.

And if this is the same guy (which it looks like it is), and those articles are correct, he also has a history of racism, heavy trolling, getting involved in prostitution..

Seeing Gary’s screenshots of WR4K messages, I think this man is not right in the head.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

BundyBear said:


> Just wanted to post here, a note of thanks to a WUS member who thought me (in this thread) to track this Phylida watch. I have been tracking this for a while now and it keeps being out of stock. Today, finally managed to click "buy" when I saw it available. It's now out of stock, again. Just wanted to register a note of thanks. I tried to search through past pages but this thread moves so fast that I couldn't find the poster. But thanks! You know who you are.
> View attachment 16808022


Congrats! I regularly stalk the Phylida Tintin Speedmaster Alix sales page. It's always out of stock 😢


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Because despite 116k subs, he only gets maybe a dozen comments per video. He paid for subscribers, comment bots, pretty much does every dodgy YouTube exploit you can imagine.
> 
> And if this is the same guy (which it looks like it is), and those articles are correct, he also has a history of racism, heavy trolling, getting involved in prostitution..
> 
> Seeing Gary’s screenshots of WR4K messages, I think this man is not right in the head.


Throw in money laundering too. I've noticed this isn't the sub group of watches enthusiasts, for which to spite.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> This guy?
> 
> Hard to believe if true!!


Apparently he's super butthurt that San Martin stopped sending him free watches to review.

It would be the ultimate irony if his channel was deleted for multiple complaints.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Escape Wheel Watch Reviews - terminated by YouTube
> 
> Somebody is also trying to get rid of Gary's channels at *I Like Watches *&* I Like Watches 2* for posting San Martin reviews, and calling them fakes. Gary thinks this is all the same person who attacked Jody at *Just One More Watch*, and had content deleted from *The Time Teller* (Jory Goodman). He keeps reporting homage reviews as trademark violations.


BWOAH! That sucks! You’re right, probably same person.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

john_marston said:


> I Like Watches 2 community posts contains the answers…
> 
> this guy has been banned off WUS almost a dozen times, got multiple big channels deleted (like JOMW), and has a colourful background with trolling.
> 
> His current channel is Watch Reviews 4K (WR4K) which I always thought was a scumbag based on fake comments & subs etc


Maybe this WR4K guy needs a taste of his own medicine?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

scherade said:


> Congratulations. Can you tell me how did you track it?


No probs. At that page, there’s a heart shaped like/follow button which puts it in your “Wish list” and turn on notifications. I get push mails from Ali Express but a lot of times I am too slow and it’s sold out when I get round to it. This time, I logged on straightaway when I saw the email. Surprised that it was only two left when I logged on, so I bought it straight away. I think putting it on an App on your phone is faster too. I use desktop.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> This guy?
> 
> Hard to believe if true!!


Takes all sorts of people to make up this world…


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I watch JOMW and I like Watches 2. Never watched or have seen, "WR4K".
> 
> Half of my subscriptions are watch themed. Still, never heard of the guy.


Ditto 

I watch them both too. But I prefer Jody for his theatrical side  and he’s enjoyable to watch.

Besides, Jody is a member here too. He lurks but doesn’t post much. I think he get ideas for his content.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> No probs. At that page, there’s a heart shaped like/follow button which puts it in your “Wish list” and turn on notifications. I get push mails from Ali Express but a lot of times I am too slow and it’s sold out when I get round to it. This time, I logged on straightaway when I saw the email. Surprised that it was only two left when I logged on, so I bought it straight away. I think putting it on an App on your phone is faster too. I use desktop.


All three types of Speedys were in stock today. The regular Speedy Moonwatch, Tin-Tin, and the reverse panda Speedy Tuesday. I have all 3 types in my cart and it regularly goes in and out of stock all the time. I thought about buying it, but I'm not a huge fan of choreograph watch and PD quartz Speedy is plenty for me. I trust Seiko quartz movement over ST19 mechanical.

The Speedy Tuesday reverse panda is still in stock at the moment if someone wants it.

198.0US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 40mm Reverse Panda Dial ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Classic Speedy Wristwatch Men's Watch 1st Anniversary| | - AliExpress


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

percysmith said:


> Just as a test on how brainless YouTube can get, I’ve filed a Counterfeit Complaint on WR4K’s BY-5169’s review (saying it counterfeited Rolex SA’s Daytona 116500) to see if I can get it taken down.


This calls for double Like


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

BundyBear said:


> Ditto
> 
> I watch them both too. But I prefer Jody for his theatrical side  and he’s enjoyable to watch.
> 
> Besides, Jody is a member here too. He lurks but doesn’t post much. I think he get ideas for his content.


Most definitely. It's our conversations that drive the YouTube content. 

I feel they make those videos as an invite into the hobby.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Because despite 116k subs, he only gets maybe a dozen comments per video. He paid for subscribers, comment bots, pretty much does every dodgy YouTube exploit you can imagine.
> 
> And if this is the same guy (which it looks like it is), and those articles are correct, he also has a history of racism, heavy trolling, getting involved in prostitution..
> 
> Seeing Gary’s screenshots of WR4K messages, I think this man is not right in the head.


That’s bad


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

chadol baegi said:


> All three types of Speedys were in stock today. The regular Speedy Moonwatch, Tin-Tin, and the reverse panda Speedy Tuesday. I have all 3 types in my cart and it regularly goes in and out of stock all the time. I thought about buying it, but I'm not a huge fan of choreograph watch and PD quartz Speedy is plenty for me. I trust Seiko quartz movement over ST19 mechanical.
> 
> The Speedy Tuesday reverse panda is still in stock at the moment if someone wants it.
> 
> 198.0US $ 40% OFF|PHYLIDA 40mm Reverse Panda Dial ST19 Mechanical Chronograph Stop Watch Classic Speedy Wristwatch Men's Watch 1st Anniversary| | - AliExpress


Thanks! What’s the diff between the three you mentioned? The Moonwatch homage, Tintin and Reverse Panda? I thought it was only the one in the pic that I posted.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Most definitely. It's our conversations that drive the YouTube content.
> 
> I feel they make those videos as an invite into the hobby.


Yeah, most definitely all YouTubers and watch writers scour the WUS thread for new content. The funniest is that when Rolex released the GMT Master BLNR in jubilee and I called it the Batgirl here in the Rolex thread and the next thing you know, it’s been called the Batgirl by the major publications


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Speaking of that. I'd enjoy seeing more of the green and yellow bezel.

What's called the, "Sprite'. The yellow is a golden tone. The green looks the same.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks! What’s the diff between the three you mentioned? The Moonwatch homage, Tintin and Reverse Panda? I thought it was only the one in the pic that I posted.


Speedy Tuesday - True Story About The New Speedmaster Racing

Why Did My Omega Speedmaster Tintin Increase 431% In Value?

Speedmaster

The Official Speedy Tuesday Page

Speedy Tuesday was limited edition created by Omega because of Speedy Tuesday community started by Robert-Jan of Fratello.

TinTin was tribute to fictional lunar explorer published in 1950 which featured rocket with red and white checker paintwork.

Both TinTin and Speedy Tuesday models are now collectibles.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Buying fake subscribers - but calling out homage watches as fakes. 🤣

Only a matter of time before frustrated members of the community retaliate. Fight fire with a flame thrower my Nanna used to say.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> Buying fake subscribers - but calling out homage watches as fakes. 🤣
> 
> Only a matter of time before frustrated members of the community retaliate. Fight fire with a flame thrower my Nanna used to say.


Exactly.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Hey guys! Just wanted to Pop in and say hello.
it's been a crazy busy day today, arriving at Disney this morning to spend the day (and my entire wallet) celebrating my baby Girl turning 6 years old....only to realize my other baby, my 2 year old, 5K subscriber channel, has been terminated with little or no way to get it back.
I have been in contact with Gary, I have contacted and appealed the termination to Youtube.

I think it's just a sit-and-wait thing now.

I will be back, whether it's with the original channel, or the new one.

Just wanted to drop in, say "I'm doing OK", and say Thank you to everyone that has reached out in support for me and the channel. THIS is why I started doing these reviews. the Watch community, especially the ones that love a good Homage, are freakin' amazing. 
Thanks! and I'll be seeing you soon!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to Pop in and say hello.
> it's been a crazy busy day today, arriving at Disney this morning to spend the day (and my entire wallet) celebrating my baby Girl turning 6 years old....only to realize my other baby, my 2 year old, 5K subscriber channel, has been terminated with little or no way to get it back.
> I have been in contact with Gary, I have contacted and appealed the termination to Youtube.
> 
> ...


Happy birthday to your baby girl 6 years old! I am sure she'll enjoy her time in the Disney theme park.

On the other note, I do sincerely hope that you get your channel back. It's annoying that it can get terminated for nary a reason. All the best!


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I am subscribed to loads of watch channels on youtube, and I had no idea that WR4K had a bad reputation. A few weeks ago, he made a video celebrating 100,000 subscribers, which is clearly an incredibly high number. I wrote "congratulations" as a comment, not realising there was a controversy, and that many of those subscribers may be fake.

Not long after I got a message saying, to my surprise, that I had won a prize, and he asked for my address which (perhaps naively) I gave to him. Fortunately, he was true to his word, and the following week I received a really good quality polo shirt with the WR4K logo. I was asked to send back a photo of it, because he had been accused in the past of his giveaways being fake. This one, at least, was real.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2011)

Tried watching a few WR4K reviews and his false way of speaking made him impossible to watch. As an Englishman I find his accent is normal (if a little drony) but he uses 'posh' termnology constantly (such as the silly over-use of 'one') to make himself seem smart and to me it just sounds awful and blatantly fake - bit like a toff trying to sound 'gor blimey'. Unwatchable to me, so interesting to see that isn't the only way he is fake. Bearing in mind how much of YouTube is dangerously fake it is ironic that they target honest watch reviewers of homage watches.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> Tried watching a few WR4K reviews and his *false way of speaking *made him impossible to watch. As an Englishman I find his accent is normal (if a little drony) but* he uses 'posh' termnology constantly (such as the silly over-use of 'one') to make himself seem smart and to me it just sounds awful and blatantly fake - bit like a toff trying to sound 'gor blimey'*. Unwatchable to me, so interesting to see that isn't the only way he is fake. Bearing in mind how much of YouTube is dangerously fake it is ironic that they target honest watch reviewers of homage watches.


Not being English, all that was lost on me.
I myself always liked his reviews for being so to-the-point, and not wasting time with slow unboxing, and other irrelevant bs.

I would be very disappointed if it turns out he is indeed a villain.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Not being English, all that was lost on me.
> I myself always liked his reviews for being so to-the-point, and not wasting time with slow unboxing, and other irrelevant bs.
> 
> I would be very disappointed if it turns out he is indeed a villain.


British accents can be quite indicative of class (think My Fair Lady), and someone pretending to be more educated, or from a wealthier background (posh), is often frowned upon. Similarly, if a gentleman who went to Eaton and Oxford (a toff), starts trying to imitate a lower-class Cockney accent, he would come across as a poser, like a kid from the American suburbs trying to sound Hip-Hop/Gansta.

I tend to believe Gary, and the other forum members who have commented here, although I have no personal experience with WR4K. There seems to be a lot of evidence.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Blackrat said:


> Tried watching a few WR4K reviews and his false way of speaking made him impossible to watch. As an Englishman I find his accent is normal (if a little drony) but he uses 'posh' termnology constantly (such as the silly over-use of 'one') to make himself seem smart and to me it just sounds awful and blatantly fake - bit like a toff trying to sound 'gor blimey'. Unwatchable to me, so interesting to see that isn't the only way he is fake. Bearing in mind how much of YouTube is dangerously fake it is ironic that they target honest watch reviewers of homage watches.


As an Aussie and very used to English accents but I still found his accent unbearable to the ears. I would take a brummie or a scouser any time. LOL.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Ali keeps recommending this,


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

There's a fresh video out by, I like Watches 2. 

As always, he does an outstanding job on the reviews.


----------



## Polco (Jul 1, 2020)

john_marston said:


> And if this is the same guy (which it looks like it is), and those articles are correct, he also has a history of racism, heavy trolling, getting involved in prostitution.


Let's not forget scamming people on Kickstarter in that list with the redialled Vostoks under the McManus Watches brand name.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Ali keeps recommending this,
> 
> View attachment 16811369


Have a link? How many mm?

Thanks! 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

AlexCristiano said:


> Have a link? How many mm?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


I can't link the specific page. Plug, "FEIYASHI official store" in the Ali search bar.

It's a NH35 case. It's 316L but you can find them in 904. 

$53 bucks.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Tactical Frog Tudor FXD homage is on Aliexpress

1,Brand:Tactical Frog
2,Model:FXD
3,Japan Automatic Movement
4,Dial Color:Black,Blue,Green
5,Sapphire Mirror With AR-Coating
6,Case Material:Solid Titanium Alloy
7,Unidirectional Rotation Chronograph Ceramic Bezel
8,Crown Material:Solid Titanium
9,Crown:Screw-Down Waterproof Crown
10,Nylon Strap Strap
11,Luminous:C3 Super Luminous
12,Back:Screw-Down Waterproof Back
13,Water Resistant:200m
14,Case Diameter:41mm
15,Case Thickness:12mm
16,Strap Width:20mm

199.0US $ 50% OFF|Tactical Frog Mens Diver Watches Automatic Watch Titanium Mechanical Wristwatch Military 200M Waterproof Luminous Ceramic Bezel| | - AliExpress

Note: The seller has poor feedback at 91.0%


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> The Tactical Frog Tudor FXD homage is on Aliexpress
> 
> 1,Brand:Tactical Frog
> 2,Model:FXD
> ...


The green one doesn't look very green in these pictures. There's no red dial version for sale yet, and that was the looker. Any information on scratch protective coatings for the titanium?


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I like how they show off the threads on the crown tube. By leaving the crown out.

Nice.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

My two current Ali Express watches...awaiting delivery on the Salmon...all are San Martins...love em...


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I'd like to see the salmon too.

I just don't know about the color as pictured. I want to see it. 

Share when you get it. Please.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I'd like to see the salmon too.


50 meters, PT5000 movement, sapphire crystal and 38mm...I think it'll make one hellava formal dress watch...can't stand the orange strap though...a black leather strap will immediately be put on...


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> 50 meters, PT5000 movement, sapphire crystal and 38mm...I think it'll make one hellava formal dress watch


The PT5000 I have. I really can't cuss it. It's rather robust to be honest. The pulling out of the crown...takes making friends with it. Otherwise, it's impressive.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> The green one doesn't look very green in these pictures, and no red dial for sale yet, and that was the looker. Any information on scratch protective coatings for the titanium?


Also, the blue dial is not particularly vibrant like its inspiration.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

TravisMorgan said:


> My two current Ali Express watches...awaiting delivery on the Salmon...all are San Martins...love em...
> View attachment 16812295


I like that retro sub diver SN004G. I have that watch saved in my cart for the next Ali sale.

I did order my first San Martin watch couple days ago but I ordered it from Watchedives rather than AliExpress. I ordered San Martin BB58 SN004 Limited Edition in blue.









I like that Watchdives offer free FedEx shipping for orders over $120, and they charge no tax.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Are you a true watch enthusiast, if you don't have either a Tiffany Blue, or Salmon dial watch yet? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Are you a true watch enthusiast, if you don't have either a Tiffany Blue, or Salmon dial watch yet? Asking for a friend.


Double nope for me. Personal preference.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I kind of like the new SD1996 (SKX007 homages) colorway in orange and black+gold bezel:









Since I got rid of both my Seiko Monster Gen.1 and my Sharkey Tuna, I don't have any orange dial watch anymore but I see myself tempted to get back in the game.

Source: 123.38US $ 69% OFF|Steeldive Sd1996 Mens 41mm Dive Watch Nh35 Automatic Mechanical Men's Watch Luminous Ceramic Bezel 200mm Diver Watch Men Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


----------



## Patrick_R (11 mo ago)

Watchout63 said:


> So the Berny Compressor showed up from this past sale.
> Not sure what to expect. Initial impressions is a nice looking good sized (42.5mm) watch. Upon setting the time and date for the first time, the Day setting seemed a bit clunky with the mechanism. The point of the minute hand is a bit hard to see in my office lighting. Other than that, we'll see how it wears. The inner bezel roation seems smooth. The crowns are a bit rough cut, but what do you expect for an $80 watch? The rubber strap which I like the styling, is a bit small imo, with my 8 inch wrist, it's on 4th to last hole which means the 2 keepers are sitting on the end of the strap basically. The dial color is more a tangerine which my iphone pic is showing more yellow for some reason. It's a nice color in person.
> View attachment 16745776


Lovely looking watch. How is it going?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Ali keeps recommending this,
> 
> View attachment 16811369


That watch looks somewhat familiar....


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I like how they show off the threads on the crown tube. By leaving the crown out.
> 
> Nice.


I think that is to hack the seconds hand so that they can take the photo at 10 past 10 with the seconds hand at 36 seconds.

However, I hope it is not a sign that the crown can't screw in completely, which is what happened on a cheapie watch I bought off Ali Express to practice taking apart the movement.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Some more photos of the Tactical Frog from the Stanley Watch Store, which is empty at the moment for some reason.

Stated dimensions below are slightly different to my previous post from another seller.
Case diameter: 41mm vs 42mm
Thickness 12mm vs 13.44
bezel insert: ceramic vs aluminium

Tactical Frog FXD titanium diver watch new arrival.
Diameter:41.84mm without crown
Thickness:13.44mm
Lug to lug length:51mm
Insert:aluminum insert with BGW-9 luminous
Glass:sapphire glass
Total weight:62g without strap
Water resistant:200m
Dial:28.9mm


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Are you a true watch enthusiast, if you don't have either a Tiffany Blue, or Salmon dial watch yet? Asking for a friend.


Yes, just not a herd animal.


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> Hey guys! Just wanted to Pop in and say hello.
> it's been a crazy busy day today, arriving at Disney this morning to spend the day (and my entire wallet) celebrating my baby Girl turning 6 years old....only to realize my other baby, my 2 year old, 5K subscriber channel, has been terminated with little or no way to get it back.
> I have been in contact with Gary, I have contacted and appealed the termination to Youtube.
> 
> ...


you have everyone's support, let us know if there is anything we can actually do to make YouTube listen to reason


----------



## pennsylvaniaboy (Nov 12, 2020)

UMMMM where did you fin


Techme said:


> Some more photos of the Tactical Frog from the Stanley Watch Store, which is empty at the moment for some reason.
> 
> Stated dimensions below are slightly different to my previous post from another seller.
> Case diameter: 41mm vs 42mm
> ...


Wow, I want that SOOOO bad. I cant find it?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

pennsylvaniaboy said:


> UMMMM where did you fin
> 
> Wow, I want that SOOOO bad. I cant find it?


Don't forget the coupon.








199.0US $ 50% OFF|Tactical Frog Fxd Titanium Diver Watch 41mm Blue Dial Sapphire Nh35 Automatic Movement 20bar Water Resistant Bgw-9 Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Search "Tactical Frog FXD" and you'll find half a dozen sellers.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Blackrat said:


> Tried watching a few WR4K reviews and his false way of speaking made him impossible to watch. As an Englishman I find his accent is normal (if a little drony) but he uses 'posh' termnology constantly (such as the silly over-use of 'one') to make himself seem smart and to me it just sounds awful and blatantly fake - bit like a toff trying to sound 'gor blimey'. Unwatchable to me, so interesting to see that isn't the only way he is fake. Bearing in mind how much of YouTube is dangerously fake it is ironic that they target honest watch reviewers of homage watches.


Nothing against the review (singular) I watched, but he's quite the character (or lack thereof) on Reddit. I ended up blocking him as he started to be patronizing to members and quoting his "wast YT channe experience".
Nope. There's plenty of hard working YouTubers that didn't grew a big head full of helium....my views and ad money are better sent to them.

*PS. What happened to our pal here, Steve ( @turdbogls ) is beyond appalling and should open wide your eyes to what a world run by AI might look like.
On one hand the "humans" at YT censor any disenting opinion, on the other, the algorithms trash creators without recourse. I'm not a conspiracy theorist but the smell of Skynet launching napalm bombs in the morning is not far.

Hoping to get Steve's channel back, I find it really heartbreaking that it takes 2 years of hard work to get to 5000 subs and a video about pimples gets 25 million views. The world we live in....*


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

DHL will cease all operations in Russia and Ukraine on Sep 1st.

If the same happens in China...


I was looking at those 40mm titanium pilot watches. We discussed a few pages back. Comparing to the 43mm Long Island. The Ali watch has DHL shipping for the 40mm at an astounding $58.

Checking a quartz San Martin chrono at twice the price. DHL is $28.

WTF?


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

BundyBear said:


> That watch looks somewhat familiar....


Yes it does. Add the movement, dial, and hands. Labor to put it together. It indicates a possible profit margin.

~$150 to manufacture the watch with a NH36 seems reasonable. Upgrade to a SW200, add another $50. Building it yourself would be more then they sell them for.

They're definitely not gouging people.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Yes it does. Add the movement, dial, and hands. Labor to put it together. It indicates a possible profit margin.
> 
> *~$150 to manufacture the watch with a NH36 seems reasonable.* Upgrade to a SW200, add another $50. Building it yourself would be more then they sell them for.
> 
> They're definitely not gouging people.


Way too high. 
Do the numbers. 
Those Ali X can be made for under 50. They have to - if they're shipping for FREE at 150.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Way too high.
> Do the numbers.
> Those Ali X can be made for under 50. They have to - if they're shipping for FREE at 150.


I agree to a point. If they could further undercut the competition. I believe they'd do it. Watches at $250+. I suspect to make it, it's about $100- $150. 

$30 for the case and bracelet at cost in bulk. 
$20 for the movement. (NH36)
$30 for the dial and hands. 
Then the labor and marketing $50(?)

~$130 bare cost before mark up.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Yes it does. Add the movement, dial, and hands. Labor to put it together. It indicates a possible profit margin.
> 
> ~$150 to manufacture the watch with a NH36 seems reasonable. Upgrade to a SW200, add another $50. Building it yourself would be more then they sell them for.
> 
> They're definitely not gouging people.


It’s hard to compare finishing, tolerances and materials without actually seeing and touching. Sub homages start at pretty low prices and then go to hectic prices. There’s a lot of variables inside and outside the case along with production numbers. Plus, all the watches are assembled from parts from various factories and the sellers have varying overheads i.e. factories

I made a fun build using a Muiski Sub homage case and bracelet, which would be similar to the case set linked - if not the same. It worked out pretty cheap and the quality surprised me. However, it’s not in the same league as my San Martins or Proxima. Even my Steeldive is better.

It’s very hard to get high quality watch cases on AliExpress other than some of the ‘OEM’ Seiko ones. You can though, get quality from the mod shops like Namoki or Crystal Times for example. It all depends on your goals and skill set are.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I've never purchased one of those cases so I can't vouch for them.

There was younger gentlemen that posted upstairs in Public. A 904 stainless, Rollie looking case, with Seiko guts. Including the dial. I believe he said he bought it that way. Someone else built it.

I'd like to see one those 904 Rollie looking cases in person.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I've never purchased one of those cases so I can't vouch for them.
> 
> There was younger gentlemen that posted upstairs in Public. A 904 stainless, Rollie looking case, with Seiko guts. Including the dial. I believe he said he bought it that way. Someone else built it.
> 
> I'd like to see one those 904 Rollie looking cases in person.


They’re very affordable, especially if you already have a movement, spare parts and tools. I knew I could get an SD cheaper, which would likely be better quality. But it’s fun and satisfying to build something yourself with your own vision.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Techme said:


> They’re very affordable, especially if you already have a movement, spare parts and tools. I knew I could get an SD cheaper, which would likely be better quality. But it’s fun and satisfying to build something yourself with your own vision.


My 5th San Martin shows up on the 9th. I dare a movement to give up.

The next is the gold two tone. In the bright blue. I wish San would make the same but in green. Just like the green sun burst I have on another. (But with Gold tone indices, not silver). So I know they got the parts and means.

Green and Gold.

If they won't do it. I will.


----------



## Father of five (Apr 6, 2019)

mougino said:


> Well no, price difference is +37%, not +20%.
> It's 265€ not 256€. Which is $272 at today's rate vs. $198 that's +37%.
> View attachment 16801198


AliExpress prices are determined by the vendors not AliExpress and the price difference is not a straight conversation rate but includes transportation and delivery costs
Typically for me in Canada it’s 40% more than the listed US$ price
A 10% increase over the going exchange rate 
In Canada a watch size package from Calgary to Toronto is about $30 CDN the same package in the US works out to about $11 CDN from Denver to Detroit approximately the same distance Canadian costs are much higher


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I can't link the specific page. Plug, "FEIYASHI official store" in the Ali search bar.
> 
> It's a NH35 case. It's 316L but you can find them in 904.
> 
> $53 bucks.


Thanks!! 

Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I've never purchased one of those cases so I can't vouch for them.
> 
> There was younger gentlemen that posted upstairs in Public. A 904 stainless, Rollie looking case, with Seiko guts. Including the dial. I believe he said he bought it that way. Someone else built it.
> 
> I'd like to see one those 904 Rollie looking cases in person.


904L stainless is hard to distinguish from 316L, so you have to be vigilant in selecting the source. Bliger has many watches with 904L stickers, that they admit are only 316L.

















All About 316L VS 904L Stainless Steel in Watches


Luxury and Microbrand Watch Shop Since 2008




www.keepthetime.com


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I can't link the specific page. Plug, "FEIYASHI official store" in the Ali search bar.
> 
> It's a NH35 case. It's 316L but you can find them in 904.
> 
> $53 bucks.


FEIYASHI Official Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> 904L stainless is hard to distinguish from 316L, so you have to be vigilant in selecting the source. Bliger has many watches with 904L stickers, that they admit are only 316L.
> View attachment 16815008
> 
> 
> ...


I just assume that all cases labelled 904L stainless steel are merely 316L. Some of the bracelets are not even 316L.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Grasshopperglock said:


> DHL will cease all operations in Russia and Ukraine on Sep 1st.
> 
> If the same happens in China...


IF things get worse with China our watches will be the last problem we will want to deal with it. A large part of our daily use items are made in China and most that aren't feature some parts at least that are made to spec in China.
We got our first glimpse with cars...About 1 year to get a new one after order and the cheapest on the market has increased its price 25-30% combined leading to the used car market bubble. My car is 3 years old, got it new and the same one costs now 20% more money if you order it and wait the year.
Sorry for the off-topic, but let's hope things will not get to that point - we have yet to build fail safes in our countries, nor sufficient production has moved to Africa yet.

Glimpses in watches in Ali are also here for some time and I am not posting huge discounts due to coupon stacking nor counting in VAT which is on top in actual money since at least some watches passed below the radar of customs officers:
Debert sterile spectre homage. Got it for 71 euros now it is from the same store 101 (42.2% increase).
Bliger omega seamaster homage. Got it for 64 euros, now it is 85 from the same store (33% increase).
Pagani Design PD-1639. Got it for 55 euros, now it is 102 from the same store (54% increase).
DOM M-8106. Got it for 37 euros, now it is 64 euros from the same store (73% increase - it is the only one in this list I do not remember for sure if I had a coupon added during a sale, but still it would not be more than 5 euros off).
Tevise T-802. Got it for 21 euros, now it is 30 euros (43% increase).
Seagull 819.12.6066. Got it for 92 euros, now it is 152 euros (65% increase).

All the above watches are at least 2 years old, which would imply a decreased pricing as new models came in.

I really believe that the party period is over. A number of the watches I have I would have never bought with the current prices and decreased Ali sales possibilities (coupon collecting and stacking has gotten much more difficult). I am not saying that even with the current prices there are no bargains to get, but still you are buying a watch with practically no warranties. You get some money back if the watch is not what it was supposed to be when you first open the package, and if you are really lucky buying from a good seller you might get spare parts that have failed for free or some low price. In other cases you simply get nothing and it is up to you to sort the problem. And that's it.
Of course, the rest of the watch market is on the same trend. I got my Seiko SNZG15K1 for 84 euros in a sale. The new comparable SRPG35 are over 200 euros to get which is almost doubling the price or about 35% if we get catalogue prices. Still I would be at much more comfort spending that money with Seiko than with Pagani Design or San Martin.

I am lucky enough to have actually purchased most of what I would have wanted - I have no watch left in my basket for many months now. I am still buying straps etc. which have also increased in pricing but still the overall cost is not high. My last 2 wishes were a mechanical aquanaut homage with a silicon strap which I now have and the one remaining is a black PVD mechanical nautilus homage which is not existing. Only very cheap quartz versions I would never get.

For me I see myself getting more into watchmaking. I got a good chunk of tools already and have performed rudimentary fixes.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Who has one of these?
> 
> View attachment 16809394


You can see my review


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Anybody else got some randomly good coupons? I found two generic £5.12 off over £5.13 spent coupons when logging in over the past week. Basically free £5, though the £5.12 has to be before shipping & tax.

Couldn’t decide on a strap so I bought a tool and an NH35 movement.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

I got £5 off two weeks ago and £5 off straight after expiring today. It's like they are forcing me to spend money  Will order some hands, I think.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> IF things get worse with China our watches will be the last problem we will want to deal with it. A large part of our daily use items are made in China and most that aren't feature some parts at least that are made to spec in China.
> We got our first glimpse with cars...About 1 year to get a new one after order and the cheapest on the market has increased its price 25-30% combined leading to the used car market bubble. My car is 3 years old, got it new and the same one costs now 20% more money if you order it and wait the year.
> Sorry for the off-topic, but let's hope things will not get to that point - we have yet to build fail safes in our countries, nor sufficient production has moved to Africa yet.
> 
> ...


Did you factor in the new mandatory sales tax? 

I went back to my old orders, and have also seen prices increase. Usually 10-20% increases, but sometimes more. Steeldive SD1952 was the first expensive thing I bought on AliX at £127 no sale or coupons. It used to be 127 for days, now it's £150-155 everywhere 🤔 
Also recently bought a tool for ~£30 and read reviews from a couple years ago that it was a good product for $15. 

I imagine it's a combination of economic factors. Exchange rates (yuan has been notoriously kept artificially low for perhaps too long), current Chinese banking/housing crisis, inflation, energy shortages, higher wages, etc. Add to that mandatory tax upon checkout for most European countries, and AliExpress isn't so cheap as you might think. 

Still, various products purchased here have gotten more expensive too. You browse Steeldive on Amazon or eBay and you're paying Ali prices + ~20-30%. Japanese watches have also gotten more expensive.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Let's hear it for DHL. 

Package handed to them on the 4th. Tracking updated today, out for delivery. Four days total from Hong Kong to central Texas.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My tactical frog review is live. this is the V3 with Dive-Time bezel.
this is my new channel, so feel free to follow along and subscribe. still fighting the fight with Gary to get my old channel back....but any new/old subscribers would be awesome.

thanks for watching!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Let's hear it for DHL.
> 
> Package handed to them on the 4th. Tracking updated today, out for delivery. Four days total from Hong Kong to central Texas.


 that DHL is legit. every time I've used them they are just spot on.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Bling-Bling


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Bling-Bling
> 
> View attachment 16816156
> 
> ...


Mine says G'Day








(ok, mine has a custom dial but it is the same model)


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I figured this thing was going to be Pimp juice loud. It's not bad at all. Subtle looking without the gold tone overpowering the look. 

I don't have anything in the gold tone besides this. I like it a lot.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Bling-Bling
> 
> View attachment 16816156
> 
> ...


You're a .. LEFTY?? 😱


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

mougino said:


> You're a .. LEFTY?? 😱



No Sir. Since junior high I've worn my watch on my right wrist. It feels super funky on my left.

I've been wearing it the same all my life.

No, I have no problems with writing or banging the watch on things. Most of my watches stay pretty much scratch free. But I do catch a door knob every now and then. Nothing bad though. Crystal and or bezel takes the hit. Never the case.

You guys wearing it on the left comes across as weird to me. I don't know how y'all do it.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> My tactical frog review is live. this is the V3 with Dive-Time bezel.
> this is my new channel, so feel free to follow along and subscribe. still fighting the fight with Gary to get my old channel back....but any new/old subscribers would be awesome.
> 
> thanks for watching!


…I assume this means your YT dramas have been sorted?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

crAss said:


> IF things get worse with China our watches will be the last problem we will want to deal with it. A large part of our daily use items are made in China and most that aren't feature some parts at least that are made to spec in China.
> We got our first glimpse with cars...About 1 year to get a new one after order and the cheapest on the market has increased its price 25-30% combined leading to the used car market bubble. My car is 3 years old, got it new and the same one costs now 20% more money if you order it and wait the year.
> Sorry for the off-topic, but let's hope things will not get to that point - we have yet to build fail safes in our countries, nor sufficient production has moved to Africa yet.
> 
> ...


I stumbled across the old Cadisen Diamond on Ali the other day, $230 (AUD)! I paid $100 for mine in 2020, and I think sold it for $140 a month later… should have held onto it a bit longer!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> 904L stainless is hard to distinguish from 316L, so you have to be vigilant in selecting the source. *Bliger has many watches with 904L stickers, that they admit are only 316L.*


This. One of the reasons why I never buy based on the "specs" alone as one can never trust their "specs". All of it is made up. 

I work in the construction industry and this behaviour of fudging specs etc. goes right up to bigger stuff too. Can't even trust any products from their "certified" labs. LOL. I am currently having to deal with a project where over 3000 pieces of steel supports are showing signs of stress fracture on them.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> I just assume that all cases labelled 904L stainless steel are merely 316L. Some of the bracelets are not even 316L.


You'll be lucky if it's really 316L...

Most common grade of stainless steel in the market is 304 and I would wager $10 that the steel from all these Chinese brands are poor quality 304. They only call it 316 because everyone calls it 316. Now they are calling 904 because it is the next hot thing...


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

jhdscript said:


> You can see my review


thanks for sharing!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Let's hear it for DHL.
> 
> Package handed to them on the 4th. Tracking updated today, out for delivery. Four days total from Hong Kong to central Texas.


Fantastic!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Mine says G'Day
> View attachment 16816162
> 
> (ok, mine has a custom dial but it is the same model)


Is that made by the brotherhood through San Martin? i.e. San Martin made the dial and the did the printing etc.?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

StephenR said:


> …I assume this means your YT dramas have been sorted?


Yes, if by “sorted” you mean he cannot access his channel that was deleted by YouTube and so he started over from scratch with a new channel while he is trying to appeal to get the original channel back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

BundyBear said:


> You'll be lucky if it's really 316L...
> 
> Most common grade of stainless steel in the market is 304 and I would wager $10 that the steel from all these Chinese brands are poor quality 304. They only call it 316 because everyone calls it 316. Now they are calling 904 because it is the next hot thing...


How about we make it $11 and I agree with you?

At the end of the day, most of these watches are disposable and will get retired long before my Seikos stop ticking.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Did you factor in the new mandatory sales tax?
> 
> I went back to my old orders, and have also seen prices increase. Usually 10-20% increases, but sometimes more. Steeldive SD1952 was the first expensive thing I bought on AliX at £127 no sale or coupons. It used to be 127 for days, now it's £150-155 everywhere 🤔
> Also recently bought a tool for ~£30 and read reviews from a couple years ago that it was a good product for $15.
> ...


I did factor in all applicable taxes - the prices quoted are without any tax whatsoever. In the past if the parcel got stopped in customs you paid the VAT (which is now automatically applied) plus a clearance fee which amounted more in our pockets (especially during the last year practically all my parcels got stopped). But I did not want to highlight how my spending is affected, but just the price in China. The prices quoted are fully comparable. 
As you say there is a number of factors affecting this, but even collectively I do not believe it ought to end up at 30-40-50% or even more increase. The inflation also in China has been really low compared to the US + EU. The exchange rates between EUR/USD/CNY have fluctuated but not at a degree to result in such increases. Logistics cost have risen, while we get free post for almost all purchases, but again I do not believe this has been factored in the price.
Very simplistically thinking maybe on a larger scale production cannot meet with demand, or there is no excessive production / surpluses of production to put pressure on decreasing the prices/ keeping them the same. Or even more simplistically, _party is over. _It still makes sense to buy things from China/Ali but not to the extent that it did in the past.

And for me personally while I would easily spend 30-60 euros for something that I would wear max 10 times a year, I find it to be a real waste to spend 80-120 euros for the same thing. There are only about 5 watches that get more than 80% of total wrist time in any case. For these 5 I would happily spend more, but I do not see such a watch to buy anywhere currently.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Techme said:


> How about we make it $11 and I agree with you?
> 
> At the end of the day, most of these watches are disposable and will get retired long before my Seikos stop ticking.


You charge GST?

$10 + $1 GST = $11.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> You'll be lucky if it's really 316L...
> 
> Most common grade of stainless steel in the market is 304 and I would wager $10 that the steel from all these Chinese brands are poor quality 304. They only call it 316 because everyone calls it 316. Now they are calling 904 because it is the next hot thing...


Derailing from Ali watches a bit (but not really because it’s kind of relevant):

In the case of a watch, let’s say for example one of the many Willard homages out at the moment, would there be an appreciable difference between 304/316/904 etc? We’re not talking structural supports, we’re not talking high performance components, we’re talking a chunk of steel on your wrist.

Genuine question because I’m not in the industry, so have no idea of different metal grades. If I bought thee Willards, one in each of the different grades of stainless mentioned, wore them all the same amount in the same environments, what differences would I see in 1/10/50 years?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Let's hear it for DHL.
> 
> Package handed to them on the 4th. Tracking updated today, out for delivery. Four days total from Hong Kong to central Texas.


hello ;=)
how much was it for this shipping time ? It took a plane i guess, so this helps to understand. 
For me dhl means duty high level and the last one i'll choose.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Derailing from Ali watches a bit (but not really because it’s kind of relevant):
> 
> In the case of a watch, let’s say for example one of the many Willard homages out at the moment, would there be an appreciable difference between 304/316/904 etc? We’re not talking structural supports, we’re not talking high performance components, we’re talking a chunk of steel on your wrist.
> 
> Genuine question because I’m not in the industry, so have no idea of different metal grades. If I bought thee Willards, one in each of the different grades of stainless mentioned, wore them all the same amount in the same environments, what differences would I see in 1/10/50 years?


I think you will see considerable differences in the pitting of the steel over time and some as early as 10 to 15 years if it is exposed to corrosive environments, e.g. if you dive often. This is why some of the older watches tended to show signs of corrosion and pitting which look like dimples, not even old Rolex and Tudor watches are immune to this.

Of course, modern stainless steel and the higher grades have got other stuff added to it to making them alloys and less susceptible to corrosion. Here is a link to a thread from a member who explained it well. Corrosion Pitting On Your Watch? Here Is What It Is And...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

StephenR said:


> Derailing from Ali watches a bit (but not really because it’s kind of relevant):
> 
> In the case of a watch, let’s say for example one of the many Willard homages out at the moment, would there be an appreciable difference between 304/316/904 etc? We’re not talking structural supports, we’re not talking high performance components, we’re talking a chunk of steel on your wrist.
> 
> Genuine question because I’m not in the industry, so have no idea of different metal grades. If I bought thee Willards, one in each of the different grades of stainless mentioned, wore them all the same amount in the same environments, what differences would I see in 1/10/50 years?


Good question.
Never even occurred to me to ask about it, so I just googled it myself -- under *steel grades 304 316 904* -- and got all the info I need on one page.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Well, I guess it's "original", if you have never seen a Karebo or Xeric Halograph.


Thanks HR for your clarification which I included (with mention and thanks) in the review published here Dal gas russo a quello cinese Sea-Gull 819.93.6051 Contatore del gas detto Matrix - cccp-forum.it


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

turdbogls said:


> that DHL is legit. every time I've used them they are just spot on.


ok, so I bought an expensive watch through Chrono24 and it was shipped by DHL.
However, DHL has no operations in Canada, so it was handed off to a local courier (Canpar).
Who left a lovely Omega watch sitting on my porch until I found it.
It was explicit by both the vendor and myself that this was a signature required delivery.
Lucky we don't have many porch pirates in our neighbourhood.
DHL' s fault? Yes, the courier they used CAN do signature required deliveries.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

They use 304L SS on watches? Most watches from Ali that touted stainless steel felt very solid. However, I've had a couple cheaper stainless steel Ali watches which felt like the steel quality was lower 🤔


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> Is that made by the brotherhood through San Martin? i.e. San Martin made the dial and the did the printing etc.?


Yup. Brotherhood design with San Martin doing the customisations, build etc.

We've ordered a few custom builds from San Martin over the last two years; with another on the way soon. (We've also ordered a few from other makers too.)


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

john_marston said:


> They use 304L SS on watches? Most watches from Ali that touted stainless steel felt very solid. However, I've had a couple cheaper stainless steel Ali watches which felt like the steel quality was lower 🤔


Fun fact. In your kitchen drawer. There's what's called "18/8". Also known as 304 stainless.

18% chromium, 8% nickel. Including the 304(L) variant. The presence of nickel is what gives it shine. With the expensive dinnerware being the 18/10. The lowest grade being 18/0. Which is a 400 series stainless. 

316L has more nickel then 304L. Making it shinier. Performance wise, pretty much the same. With 316 being a tiny hair more corrosion resistant. 

You can buy dinnerware in 316, btw.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Fun fact. In your kitchen drawer. There's what's called "18/8". Also known as 304 stainless.
> 
> 18% chromium, 8% nickel. Including the 304(L) variant. The presence of nickel is what gives it shine. With the expensive dinnerware being the 18/10. The lowest grade being 18/0. Which is a 400 series stainless.
> 
> ...


The real difference between 304L and 316L, is that 316L has the addition of 2% to 3% Molybdenum. None of these designations (304L, 316L, 904L, etc.) are exact formulations, but merely designate FAMILIES of stainless steel alloys. Within each family are various formulations with slightly different percentages of metals. 304L comes in both 18/8 and 18/10 (Chromium/Nickel) varieties. 316L usually trades 2% of its Chromium for Molybdenum. The "L" in these formulations stands for "Low Carbon", so there are 304/304L and 316/316L versions. Low Carbon steel retains its corrosion resistance after being exposed to high heat, like after being welded.

Compared to 316L, 904L has a higher percentage of nickel, molybdenum and chromium, as well as the addition of copper. 904L also has an advantage when it comes to corrosion resistance, thanks to the copper and extra molybdenum. It is not quite as hard as 316L, but requires special equipment for machining parts.

















All About 316L VS 904L Stainless Steel in Watches


Luxury and Microbrand Watch Shop Since 2008




www.keepthetime.com


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

With each grade having a different brilliance to the polish. 

316 has a deeper shine then 304. With 904 being super shiny. 

Rolex didn't invent the metal. It's fair game.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Derailing from Ali watches a bit (but not really because it’s kind of relevant):
> 
> In the case of a watch, let’s say for example one of the many Willard homages out at the moment, would there be an appreciable difference between 304/316/904 etc? We’re not talking structural supports, we’re not talking high performance components, we’re talking a chunk of steel on your wrist.
> 
> Genuine question because I’m not in the industry, so have no idea of different metal grades. If I bought thee Willards, one in each of the different grades of stainless mentioned, wore them all the same amount in the same environments, what differences would I see in 1/10/50 years?


For a desk diver, not really. When it comes to actual Marine conditions, and prolonged exposure to salt water, yes.
*See Above*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Grasshopperglock said:


> With each grade having a different brilliance to the polish.
> 
> 316 has a deeper shine then 304. With 904 being super shiny.
> 
> Rolex didn't invent the metal. It's fair game.


18/10 304L will have about the same polishing depth as any 316L with a similar 18/10 mix. 904L has even more Nickel for a greater shine, but it will also cause even greater irritation to those people with Nickel allergies.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Nobody ever complains about a nickel rash. Not if it's expensive.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Nobody ever complains about a nickel rash. Not if it's expensive.


I noticed my sister's attorney was wearing a Casio Oceanus. He told us his wife bought it for him because it was titanium. He was surprised when I correctly guessed he had a nickel allergy, and couldn't wear stainless steel watches.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


>


Hey, HoustonReal, I quoted this old post of yours to easily refer to the Fineat (aqua terra) 

I'm not sure, but the movement seems to be the standard chinese with autowind added. And it finally gave up (screw from rotor fell inside of the balance wheel and damaged the hairspring.

I don't think it would be cost effective to source a new movement for this watch, but I still like the watch and would like to fix it. Never loved the movement, to be honest 

Do you guys happen to know if there is a quartz movement that could easily replace the mechanical movement?

Thanks a lot! 

If this is not the place for that and you could point me to other sub for these kind of questions, I would also appreciate.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

AlexCristiano said:


> Hey, HoustonReal, I quoted this old post of yours to easily refer to the Fineat (aqua terra)
> 
> I'm not sure, but the movement seems to be the standard chinese with autowind added. And it finally gave up (screw from rotor fell inside of the balance wheel and damaged the hairspring.
> 
> ...


The diameter of the Tongji movement is the same as all the Miyota 8 Series, Sea-Gull ST16, Chinese DG28xx calibers, and Swiss 2824-2 movements and clones (11.5 Ligne/26.5mm), but the hand differ in size. With quartz, the movements a so much smaller they need custom spacers, and again the hand sizes won't all match up. An Epson/Seiko VX42 is sized for 11.5 Ligne cases, but the hand sizes are 60/110/20.









Custom Movement Holders and Spacers - Watch Complications


Examples of my work in creating custom movement holders and spacers for watch projects. How to fit a particular movement to a particular case.




watchcomplications.com





















9.99US $ 43% OFF|New 2813 Automatic Mechanical Movement High-precision Movement Date Calibration Watch With Tool Accessories Watch Clock - Repair Tools & Kits - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Fun fact. In your kitchen drawer. There's what's called "18/8". Also known as 304 stainless.
> 
> 18% chromium, 8% nickel. Including the 304(L) variant. The presence of nickel is what gives it shine. With the expensive dinnerware being the 18/10. The lowest grade being 18/0. Which is a 400 series stainless.
> 
> ...


pffft, I only use 904L dinnerware.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Techme said:


> pffft, I only use 904L dinnerware.


That's like me asking my wife whether the Shinshu apple juice she ordered for Saturday lunch out came with a Zaratsu-polished bottle top.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Any news of nh34 movement being available on Ali? Does anyone know the gmt hand diameter for that movement?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JojX said:


> Any news of nh34 movement being available on Ali? Does anyone know the gmt hand diameter for that movement?


The GMT is 220 (2.2mm), so 90/150/20/220. I did find one site selling them, but they want $95 each.


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> I noticed my sister's attorney was wearing a Casio Oceanus. He told us his wife bought it for him because it was titanium. He was surprised when I correctly guessed he had a nickel allergy, and couldn't wear stainless steel watches.


I have issues with stainless steel bracelets and have noticed that they have diferent degrees of aggression. Some are bearable irritants, while others simply do not cause a reaction. On the other hand, the mixed strap of my Invicta Pro Diver 8928OB could do a lot of damage in a single day of use on a hot day, for example. Amazingly, these Aliexpress's cheap SS bracelets are great for me.









10.12US $ 30% OFF|Fashion Steel Color Watch Strap High-end Milan Mesh Weaving Double Snap Strap - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













9.51US $ 52% OFF|Stainless Steel Watch Strap Bracelet 18mm 20mm 22mm 24mm Women Men Solid Metal Brushed Watch Band For Gear S3 Watch Accessories - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> The GMT is 220 (2.2mm), so 90/150/20/220. I did find one site selling them, but they want $95 each.


Thanks. Yeah, they seem quite pricey atm but I believe they will soon be available in the 55-60 USD range.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

JojX said:


> Any news of nh34 movement being available on Ali? Does anyone know the gmt hand diameter for that movement?


Wait for supply to build and filter out. Also, the hype is train is still at full speed.


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

HoustonReal said:


> The diameter of the Tongji movement is the same as all the Miyota 8 Series, Sea-Gull ST1, Chinese DG28xx calibers, and Swiss 2824-2 movements and clones (11.5 Ligne/26.5mm), but the hand differ in size. With quartz, the movements a so much smaller they need custom spacers, and again the hand sizes won't all match up. An Epson/Seiko VX42 is sized for 11.5 Ligne cases, but the hand sizes are 60/110/20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very useful table! The site with the custom movement holders is very nice and have a lot of other useful info! 
I think I could try my luck with movement holders and spacers, but from what understood, my problem would be hand size, would have to source new hands for the watch to match the new movement, right?
I even have a new dg2813 (ordered 1 once, got 2) and could find similar hands (with some weird finish, but could even try to refinish it) :








3.95US $ 21% OFF|Neiton Watch Hands Green Luminous Hands Fit Nh35 Nh36 Eta 2836 2824 Miyota 8205 8215 821a Mingzhu Dg 2813 3804 Movement - Watch Hands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





But to make things a little bit more complicated, just measured the date location: the date wheel of the 2813 is way smaller than needed...

Use just the case for a new project?  or put to the back of the drawer and wait for some casual luck, bumping into another failed watch with same movement? 

Thanks a lot!









Sent from my SM-A528B using Tapatalk


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> I would take a brummie or a scouser any time. LOL.


Scouser I know and thought Brummie would be Birmingham, but had to go to 'The Google' to confirm.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

kccastle said:


> Scouser I know and thought Brummie would be Birmingham, but had to go to 'The Google' to confirm.


Hahaha  looks like you learned a new word today 

UK is a fascinating place where the accent and dialects are very distinct from town to town.

There’s more regional nicknames, some affectionate, and, others insulting but here’s not the place to list them all.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

BundyBear said:


> Hahaha  looks like you learned a new word today
> 
> UK is a fascinating place where the accent and dialects are very distinct from town to town.
> 
> There’s more regional nicknames, some affectionate, and, others insulting but here’s not the place to list them all.


I have been an English Premier League fan for about 15 years (accidental Chelsea supporter). As such, I have been exposed to a lot of English colloquial terms. 
I was in England and met a man from Glasgow. I was careful to ask him if 'Weegie' was socially acceptable, or an insult. As I recall, it wasn't bad.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

kccastle said:


> I
> I was in England and met a man from Glasgow. I was careful to ask him if 'Weegie' was socially acceptable, or an insult. As I recall, it wasn't bad.


My nephew-in-law is from Glasgow... ...both me and my brother wind him up all the time. My excuse is I'm Irish (and Catholic) and he's a Rangers supporter ; my brothers excuse is the obvious one; he's his father-in-law.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

newly arrived today...









SN0054-GMT


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

kccastle said:


> I have been an English Premier League fan for about 15 years (accidental Chelsea supporter). As such, I have been exposed to a lot of English colloquial terms.
> I was in England and met a man from Glasgow. I was careful to ask him if 'Weegie' was socially acceptable, or an insult. As I recall, it wasn't bad.


I imagine it’s like ‘Yankee’? Nothing inherently bad with ‘Weegie’, but depends who says it and how. (PS I'm not from Glasgow but have some family there)

Context matters. Reminds me I had a friend from Boston, where the slang for liquor store doesn’t translate well in the UK. Definitely raised an eyebrow when he said he went to the packy to buy booze 😂


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I imagine it’s like ‘Yankee’? Nothing inherently bad with ‘Weegie’, but depends who says it and how.
> 
> Context matters. Reminds me I had a friend from Boston, where the slang for liquor store doesn’t translate well in the UK. Definitely raised an eyebrow when he said he went to the packy to buy booze 😂


"Yankee" coming from someone outside the US is usually fine, unless it's combined with "dog". "Yankee" being used by someone from the former Confederate States of America, is usually a pejorative.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

kccastle said:


> I have been an English Premier League fan for about 15 years (accidental Chelsea supporter). As such, I have been exposed to a lot of English colloquial terms.
> I was in England and met a man from Glasgow. I was careful to ask him if 'Weegie' was socially acceptable, or an insult. As I recall, it wasn't bad.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> newly arrived today...
> 
> View attachment 16820606
> 
> SN0054-GMT


Not seen that San Martin before - very nice! Congrats!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Ipse said:


> Nothing against the review (singular) I watched, but he's quite the character (or lack thereof) on Reddit. I ended up blocking him as he started to be patronizing to members and quoting his "wast YT channe experience".
> Nope. There's plenty of hard working YouTubers that didn't grew a big head full of helium....my views and ad money are better sent to them.
> 
> *PS. What happened to our pal here, Steve ( @turdbogls ) is beyond appalling and should open wide your eyes to what a world run by AI might look like.
> ...


Gary just posted an update via I Like Watches (not 2). His not-2 channel is back but he's made all his content private, @turdbogls Escape Wheel channel is still lost. Gary is still pursuing McManus thru Thames Valley Police and the Garda, and helping @turdbogls communicate his side of the dispute with Youtube (who Gary notes is very reliant on heuristics and not very responsive to appeals). At the end of the video he's posted four emails he's received from McManus.

It just seems a little ridiculous for Youtube to enable and facilitate this trolling.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2011)

dogbot said:


> Not seen that San Martin before - very nice! Congrats!


I mentioned this in post 35405 - delighted to see a picture on wrist - very interested to hear the owner's thoughts as seriously considering a custom dial version in same colour.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Blackrat said:


> I mentioned this in post 35405 - delighted to see a picture on wrist - very interested to hear the owner's thoughts as seriously considering a custom dial version in same colour.


Build seems to be up to the usual high San Martin standard; everything feels solid. Bracelet has 6x removable links and 3x micro-adjusters on the clasp. Clasp is nicely made with a very positive click when closing.

I have a couple of Corgeut GMT's which use a different Chinese movement (DG3804) which is a bit finickity when setting the 24h hand in that it (and the second hand) can easily jump a small bit). Absolutely NO problem with the movement in the San Martin, hands stay where they should.

GMT hand is independently adjustable (so not slaved a la Vostoks and early Rolex etc.)

Crown is screw down with 3 positions:


winding the movement
set the 24h hand
set the normal time
Note; when you set the normal hour hand the 24h hand will track it (this seems to be standard on all the GMT movements I've ever used); so set the 12h time first before setting the GMT hand to GMT or some other time zone of your choice.

Over in the 24H forum there's lots of debate regarding 'caller' vs 'traveller' movements. This is a 'caller' in that if you change the 12h time when you switch time zones the 24h will adjust too. For me this is not an issue; after more than 20 years of travelling the world on business I simply keep the 12h hand set to my home time zone and adjust the 24h hand for where I am. So when overseas I read the local time using the 24h hand against the bezel. Simples.

Some have commented on this watch not having a date. Can't say it bothers me much; some of my watches have dates and some don't and to be honest; unless the date comes with a cyclops on the crystal I can't usually read it without my reading glasses anyway!

This watch has a fixed bezel and the 24h markings are only on the bezel; so you can only monitor two timezones, one with 12h hand one with the 24h hand. I only mention this because my other GMT watches have 24h markings on a chapter ring and a rotating bezel which allows monitoring of 3 time zones. With those watches I simply set GMT hand to GMT rotate the bezel as appropriate for a third time zone. Again, simples.

Dial printing is crisp and the watch is really rather elegant; travelling for business this is one that would wear well with a jacket and tie (I gave up wearing suits years ago) or with jeans. 100m rating is fine for a dip in the hotel pool although I typically also take a G-Shock when travelling.

Usually when I get a new watch; I set the time and check it after 24h before wearing it; this one I put on straight away yesterday and equally unusually I'm wearing it again today - this watch is gorgeous!

So far, after setting it at 13:30 yesterday, wearing it until 20:00, letting it have the night off and putting it on again at 07:00 this morning this watch has gained/lost +/- 0s! Long may that accuracy be maintained although how realistic expectation that is I don't know. I'm comparing that against an atomic time source on the 'net.

So all in all, I like it!

Some more pictures...









comes in the usual San Martin cannister; although this one is black rather than the green my other San Martin's came in.









I didn't photo it with the plastic; usual plastic wrapping around the bracelet and watch with sticky plastic on case back and clasp latches


















Signed clasp









removable links are held in place with single screw pins (screwdriver is included in the cannister under the foam packing)









another wrist shot - cold (11c) here this morning

Sizing, I have 20,5cm wrist (~8.1" in old money). I moved the micro-adjuster to the shortest length and didn't remove any links. With micro-adjuster on maximum length it was a bit lose, possibly OK for a 21cm wrist?


Edit. Updated the text to include 'DG3804' as the other movement I was referring to. Just to be clear, the San Martin uses a Hangzou 6460.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

my Seestern 600T V2 review for anyone intersted. thanks again to all the supporters getting my channel back to where it was before pre-you know who.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I have a couple of Corgeut GMT's which use a different Chinese movement which is a bit finickity when setting the 24h hand in that it (and the second hand) can easily jump a small bit). Absolutely NO problem with the movement in the San Martin, hands stay where they should.


DG3804/5833 vs Hangzhou 6460...


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

percysmith said:


> DG3804/5833 vs Hangzhou 6460...


Thanks, you're correct; I meant to update my post before I saved it but I've now put '(DG3804)' in to my post.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Lacz Denton came in today....I got it unboxed as well so you can see it in the light.
leaning towards giving this one a pass....just some weird design decisions by them.


----------



## HunCame (Jan 29, 2020)

turdbogls said:


> Lacz Denton came in today....I got it unboxed as well so you can see it in the light.
> leaning towards giving this one a pass....just some weird design decisions by them.
> 
> View attachment 16822602


Has the channel been taken down again?


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

HunCame said:


> Has the channel been taken down again?


Yes, unsure about the reasons right now.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Escape Wheel Watch Reviews 2 is now shut down, but original Escape Wheel Watch Reviews channel is back (congrats @turdbogls !)


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

USPS question... I moved while waiting for a watch from AliExpress. It arrived at my local post office and has been "lost while forwarding" to my new, neighboring post office for over a month. I got ahold of the local postmaster today (4th person I've spoken with) who said that since the shipper didn't pay for the forwarding add-on onto parcel select, that the package would be destroyed or given away. I am stupefied that it is a thing. Ever hear of that one?


----------



## dzxz (Oct 29, 2021)

Fantastic news! Congrats @turdbogls


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> USPS question... I moved while waiting for a watch from AliExpress. It arrived at my local post office and has been "lost while forwarding" to my new, neighboring post office for over a month. I got ahold of the local postmaster today (4th person I've spoken with) who said that since the shipper didn't pay for the forwarding add-on onto parcel select, that the package would be destroyed or given away. I am stupefied that it is a thing. Ever hear of that one?


Wow, that’s ridiculous!! Surely I would have expected the response to be “oh yeah, we’ve got that one in a box out the back, stop by next time you’re in the neighbourhood”…


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Thanks Guys!

Very weird happenings this afternoon, Nd between work and family stuff I have been overwhelmed with...well everything.

New Channel down, old Channel up...amazing to be back

Sent from my IN2025 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

StephenR said:


> Wow, that’s ridiculous!! Surely I would have expected the response to be “oh yeah, we’ve got that one in a box out the back, stop by next time you’re in the neighbourhood”…


Yeah, I'm kind of flabbergasted. They have been holding my watch for well over a month, knowing where it belongs, and I've been calling trying to track it down. I wish I recorded all the dates and names of people I spoke with in the office. I can only speculate that the postmaster's nephew is now sporting my watch!

She said to take it up with the merchant. 

I hope someone else has an idea of how I could approach this.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

hanshananigan said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of flabbergasted. They have been holding my watch for well over a month, knowing where it belongs, and I've been calling trying to track it down. I wish I recorded all the dates and names of people I spoke with in the office. I can only speculate that the postmaster's nephew is now sporting my watch!
> 
> She said to take it up with the merchant.
> 
> I hope someone else has an idea of how I could approach this.


Well, there’s a somewhat cooky lady living not too far from me, when she has an issue with a business (actually, most often the local council!) she will front up on their doorstep stark naked and not leave until the issue is resolved… which usually seems to happen quite quickly! 

Perhaps give that a shot?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

hanshananigan said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of flabbergasted. They have been holding my watch for well over a month, knowing where it belongs, and I've been calling trying to track it down.* I wish I recorded all the dates and names of people I spoke with in the office.*
> She said to take it up with the merchant.
> I hope someone else has an idea of how I could approach this.


Sorry to hear.
And, now you will be sorry to hear this: 
In my experience, post office personnel work by this "code of conduct": 
"Your slip up is none of my concern. If ANYTHING is even slightly out of order as to disrupt my normal by-the-book routine, your package will die. Don't like it? Come at me bro.... and get in line."

Unless there is some crime committed on THEIR part (i.e., theft), and the local law enforcement is involved, you will likely NOT get satisfaction.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> Just as a test on how brainless YouTube can get, I’ve filed a Counterfeit Complaint on WR4K’s BY-5169’s review (saying it counterfeited Rolex SA’s Daytona 116500) to see if I can get it taken down.





HoustonReal said:


> Apparently he's super butthurt that San Martin stopped sending him free watches to review.
> 
> It would be the ultimate irony if his channel was deleted for multiple complaints.





BundyBear said:


> This calls for double Like


Well apparently YouTube complaints handling is like Hong Kong public consultations: the more identities you split, the quicker you become the majority/get listened to:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hanshananigan said:


> Yeah, I'm kind of flabbergasted. They have been holding my watch for well over a month, knowing where it belongs, and I've been calling trying to track it down. I wish I recorded all the dates and names of people I spoke with in the office. I can only speculate that the postmaster's nephew is now sporting my watch!
> 
> She said to take it up with the merchant.
> 
> I hope someone else has an idea of how I could approach this.





Chronopolis said:


> Sorry to hear.
> And, now you will be sorry to hear this:
> In my experience, post office personnel work by this "code of conduct":
> "Your slip up is none of my concern. If ANYTHING is even slightly out of order as to disrupt my normal by-the-book routine, your package will die. Don't like it? Come at me bro.... and get in line."
> ...


Yup, exactly. That would be my course of action: I'd simply go to the Post Office and tell them I'll go file a police report for theft. They can try to hide behind 'by-the-book' rules to score free packages, but at least they need to be reported for that...
50% chance they'll change their tone and give you what rightfully belongs to you. 50% chance they won't, but in this case the police will have a track record of their actings and if a second or third poor schmuck is a victim of theirs, there will be real consequences.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

percysmith said:


> Gary just posted an update via I Like Watches (not 2). His not-2 channel is back but he's made all his content private, @turdbogls Escape Wheel channel is still lost. Gary is still pursuing McManus thru Thames Valley Police and the Garda, and helping @turdbogls communicate his side of the dispute with Youtube (who Gary notes is very reliant on heuristics and not very responsive to appeals). At the end of the video he's posted four emails he's received from McManus.
> 
> It just seems a little ridiculous for Youtube to enable and facilitate this trolling.


Thames Valley? Thursday and Morse will have the case solved shortly.

Sorry, we’ve been watching through the Endeavour series in our house. 🕵️‍♂️


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Just ran into another "look ok but has a weird name" brand. RMALTI. Wut?
When do you suppose they'll stop this absurdity, if ever?










180.83US $ 50% OFF|Rmalti Brand Men's Stainless Steel Diving Watch Mechanical Sapphire Crystal Bracelet Watch Luminous Watch Waterproof - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> When do you suppose they'll stop this absurdity, if ever?


Feel never.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Just ran into another "look ok but has a weird name" brand. RMALTI. Wut?
> When do you suppose they'll stop this absurdity, if ever?


I've got the Gray linen dial on the way. they look fantastic, and yeah, the name is missing an "i" in there. not sure how they come up with these names, but here we are.

name aside, I'm very excited to get that one in...it looks really good in the images.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> I've got the Gray linen dial on the way.
> name aside, I'm very excited to get that one in...it looks really good in the images.


No doubt a review will follow. 
Yes, do do one.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> No doubt a review will follow.
> Yes, do do one.


oh absolutely. it landed in the states a day or 2 ago but hasn't really updated since. fingers crossed it'll arrive next week sometime. I'll drop some pics here when it arrives...but probably an unboxing as well.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Chronopolis said:


> Just ran into another "look ok but has a weird name" brand. RMALTI. Wut?
> When do you suppose they'll stop this absurdity, if ever?
> 
> 
> ...





Chronopolis said:


> Just ran into another "look ok but has a weird name" brand. RMALTI. Wut?
> When do you suppose they'll stop this absurdity, if ever?
> 
> 
> ...





Chronopolis said:


> No doubt a review will follow.
> Yes, do do one.


The name works in Putonghua as well as English


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/wmk61e/_/ijzmews


----------



## Miawwwn (Aug 19, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Just ran into another "look ok but has a weird name" brand. RMALTI. Wut?
> When do you suppose they'll stop this absurdity, if ever?
> 
> 
> ...


Looks very nice indeed, even if a bit too shiny? Looking forward for the review!

Found this one as well:








225.66US $ 40% OFF|Proxima Px1690 Men Vintage Watch 37mm Snowflake Dial Man Sport Watches Luxury Sapphire Pt5000 Sw200 Automatic Mechanical 20bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com




Aliexpress' very literal version of "a snowflake dial" 😬
Doesn't look too bad though!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Miawwwn said:


> Looks very nice indeed, even if a bit too shiny? Looking forward for the review!
> 
> Found this one as well:
> 
> ...


I've been watching Rmalti on Aliexpress for a couple of weeks. They have nice looking homages and interesting dials. Once again though, I find the name a put-off. Nothing a vowel between the R and M wouldn't correct. 

There is actually a thread on R/Chinesewatches at the moment discussing possible name edits.

On their stall, they also have a Tudor BB homage pictured, but not linked. It's always good to have another BB player since Pagani can't get it right and the Corgeuts are also lower-end.

Link: Rmalti Global Store


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Is *RMALTI* really that much worse than *OBLVLO* or* HRUODLAND*?

















What about fan favorites, *LGXIGE* and *FNGEEN*?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Is *RMALTI* really that much worse than *OBLVLO* or* HRUODLAND*?
> 
> View attachment 16825776
> View attachment 16825777
> ...


No worse - equally as bad. Can I buy a vowel please?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> No worse - equally as bad. Can I buy a vowel please?
> View attachment 16825796


Maybe they are using a Welsh dictionary for brand name suggestions?


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> Is *RMALTI* really that much worse than *OBLVLO* or* HRUODLAND*?
> 
> View attachment 16825776
> View attachment 16825777
> ...


All brands that I have NOT bought and will never buy, due to the name.

I would be fine with 'Amalti' but 'Rmalti' on the dial would perpetually irritate me. Perhaps I need to come up with my own brand name and get a custom dial done? 🤔


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> All brands that I have NOT bought and will never buy, due to the name.
> 
> I would be fine with 'Amalti' but 'Rmalti' on the dial would perpetually irritate me. Perhaps I need to come up with my own brand name and get a custom dial done? 🤔


Ok, my final offer: take it or leave it. *SCHLONGBOPP*. No funny stuff. Rolls off the tongue easy, and embeds in your brain forever.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> Ok, my final offer: take it or leave it. *SCHLONGBOPP*. No funny stuff. Rolls off the tongue easy, and embeds in your brain forever.


I like it! 😂

Then I can swagger around flashing my wrist to everyone and say 'How do you like my Schlongbopp??'


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> I like it! 😂
> Them I can walk around flashing my wrist to everyone and say 'How do you like my *Schlongbopp*??'


Offer to let them squeeze it. Gently of course.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> I like it! 😂
> 
> Then I can swagger around flashing my wrist to everyone and say 'How do you like my Schlongbopp??'


You want it, you know you do... everyone wants to get Schlongbopped these days!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

DSlocum said:


> You want it, you know you do... everyone wants to get Schlongbopped these days!


"Everybody was Schlong be-boppin' 
Those cats were fast as lighntin' 
In fact, it was a little bit frightenin'
But they fought with expert NH35 timin."


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Maybe they are using a Welsh dictionary for brand name suggestions?
> View attachment 16825920


The irony of that road sign is that the people who made it didn't speak Welsh and didn't use a Welsh dictionary; sent the English text off for translation by email. What's wrong with that you say? Well the Welsh on that road sign reads:



> I am not in the office at the moment. Please send us any work for review


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

On the subject of weird names without vowels; the Chinese are not the only ones guilty of this.

The investment company formerly known as Aberdeen Asset Management changed its name to 'abrdn' several years ago; bonkers in my opinion and probably at huge cost as they would have used brand and marketing consultants to come up with this abomination of a name.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Is *RMALTI* really that much worse than *OBLVLO* or* HRUODLAND*?
> 
> View attachment 16825776
> View attachment 16825777
> ...





AardnoldArrdvark said:


> On the subject of weird names without vowels; the Chinese are not the only ones guilty of this.
> 
> The investment company formerly known as Aberdeen Asset Management changed its name to 'abrdn' several years ago; bonkers in my opinion and probably at huge cost as they would have used brand and marketing consultants to come up with this abomination of a name.


I tend to agree - they're probably running out of names that work in English, Putonghua and still not used in the trademark offices. Bearing in mind the Chinese name they chose in 罗马蒂 the English name chosen starts to make sense. Just use an English rolling R for the R in the name.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> The irony of that road sign is that the people who made it didn't speak Welsh and didn't use a Welsh dictionary; sent the English text off for translation by email. What's wrong with that you say? Well the Welsh on that road sign reads:


When I heard that joke, I was told it said, "_Same as above, but do it in Welsh._" 😁 🤓


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> When I heard that joke, I was told it said, "_Same as above, but do it in Welsh._" 😁 🤓


Not a joke, but maybe the sign is. That was the translation when I fed it into Google Translate. Live and Learn,


> *Welsh:* Nid wyf yn y swyddfa ar hyn o bryd. Anfonwch unrhyw waith i'w gyfieithu.
> 
> *Translation results
> 
> English:* I am not in the office at the moment. Send any work for translation.


I still think a Welsh dictionary might be involved.









Welsh watch brand name suggestions:

Uchafbwynt (Climax, Highlight, Pinnacle)
Goreu (Best)
Gwych (Great, Superb)
Cywir (Correct, Precise)
Brenhinol (Royal)
Moethus (Luxurious, Sumptuous)
Gwylan (Seagull)
Tseiniaidd (Chinese)


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> All brands that I have NOT bought and will never buy, due to the name.
> 
> I would be fine with 'Amalti' but 'Rmalti' on the dial would perpetually irritate me. Perhaps I need to come up with my own brand name and get a custom dial done? 🤔


Exactly this. I have a RMALTI on the way! Stuck for the last week with UK customs while they decide how much in VAT, import duties and rip-off handling fees they are going to charge me 😢. It's the MM200 model, but I couldn't wear it with that brand name so have arranged a custom dial. 

My custom logo could look equally ludicrous! I'll post up pics when it arrives. Rmalti were very easy to deal with. Good communication and they sent a mock-up of the dial with the logo I sent them and then more pics of the actual watch which was completed in about 4 days.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dogbot said:


> Exactly this. I have a RMALTI on the way! Stuck for the last week with UK customs while they decide how much in VAT, import duties and rip-off handling fees they are going to charge me 😢. It's the MM200 model, but I couldn't wear it with that brand name so have arranged a custom dial.
> 
> My custom logo could look equally ludicrous! I'll post up pics when it arrives. Rmalti were very easy to deal with. Good communication and they sent a mock-up of the dial with the logo I sent them and then more pics of the actual watch which was completed in about 4 days.


Looking forward to seeing it, I'm intrigued!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

DSlocum said:


> When I heard that joke, I was told it said, "_Same as above, but do it in Welsh._" 😁 🤓


It wasn't a joke; road signs in Wales must be bi-lingual and there have been several examples where the Welsh text is an out of office reply or just something completely different to the English text.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> It wasn't a joke;* road signs in Wales must be bi-lingual *and there have been several examples where the Welsh text is an out of office reply or just something completely different to the English text.


I think even swiveling hips is also bi-lingual when it comes to Welsh.
As a boy, I saw Tom Jones do his gyrating, but my mother saw some other "translation" of it apparently - she threw her undies at the tele. 
I kept mine on.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

While we are on the Welsh language (as there appears to be very little AX news)…….








Rhyl: Welsh-default ticket machine causes car park delays


The machines default to Welsh, but users can change that by pressing a "language button".



www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Cover Drive said:


> While we are on the Welsh language (as there appears to be very little AX news)…….
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As someone whose used ticket machines around the world it seems obvious to me to look for and then click a language button so seems a lot of fuss about nothing really.

I learnt to drive in Rhyl and surrounding area; from what I remember pretty much everyone spoke Welsh so not too surprising the machines default to Welsh.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Noice!!








Rdunae R6 Legendary Diver (Last 10 units for Y2022)


Rdunae R6 Legendary Diver : ***Last 10 units for 2022, the next batch will be available sometime around february due to chinese new year national holiday*** Case: material : Sandblasted 316L Stainless Steel Case back : Sandblasted 316L Stainless steel Case dimension : 40mm Height : 14mm Lug to...




wrwatches.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I never noticed before that so many Longines Hydroconquest clones existed on aliex:
PHYLIDA (Miyota 8215):








72.1US $ 40% OFF|Phylida 40mm Automatic Sport Diver Watch Black Dial Japan Miyota Classic Watches For Men Luminous Sapphire Crystal - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




BLIGER (DG2813):








75.0US $ 25% OFF|Top Brand BLIGER Sapphire Crystal Men's Watch With Automatic Self Winding Movement 40mm Wristwatch With Date Window|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




SKMEI (Chinese quartz,):








20.81US $ 50% OFF|Skmei Top Brand Luxury Men's Watches Simple Dial Calendar Dial Quartz Watch Business Style Wristwatch For Man Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




and other AKIRES (seems same as Phylida) and YHMEI (same as SKMEI)...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

D.Sanko said:


> View attachment 16829247
> 
> 
> Noice!!
> ...


I saw that too, looks good. The preorder price is ok too. However, I wish they used a sapphire crystal or acrylic for instead of mineral.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

I ordered one. Looks very nice!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D.Sanko said:


> View attachment 16829247
> 
> 
> Noice!!
> ...


NH35? 
Ok, if they did that, but I gotta wonder: Since it is dateless, I wonder: why they did not use NH38 instead?

I've been using the NH38 (no date) for my mods & builds since it became available, and it is SO much easier to the hands unto. Just pop them in anywhere.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Maybe they all ready had the movement on the shelves. At $161 for express shipping, I think it’s close to a home run.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

With all the complaining about the *RMALTI* name, they seem to offer a *NO LOGO* version of just about every watch they sell. I would love to see more brands offer this option.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

D.Sanko said:


> View attachment 16829247
> 
> 
> Noice!!
> ...


That's a shame. I'd like more proper vintage FF homages just like this. But 19mm lug width + mineral glass is a pass


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

HoustonReal said:


> With all the complaining about the *RMALTI* name, they seem to offer a *NO LOGO* version of just about every watch they sell. I would love to see more brands offer this option.


While some like sterile dials, many people - including me - find that some TEXT (brand name) and logo are graphically necessary to complete the look. 

It may be a matter of "habit" but it doesn't matter: it's become as "necessary" as syrup is to pancakes.

That said, I can take a funky name, infinitely more readily than a crappy logo.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> I never noticed before that so many Longines Hydroconquest clones existed on aliex:
> PHYLIDA (Miyota 8215):
> 
> 
> ...


A few years back, everyone offered Conquest homages.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

D.Sanko said:


> View attachment 16829247
> 
> 
> Noice!!
> ...


I just read their REFUND policy.
There is NO mention of refunding in the event of a defective watch.
It seems to focus solely on the buyer's ACT of returning itself, for a refund, as if the majority of returns are initiated by a change of heart, rather than a defective product. 

From their page: (Dang right I will think twice about buying under these conditions.)

_*"For product that is shipped and tracking code is ready, a cancellation fee of 7% + USD 50 charges for postage fee wastage and return handling fees (including tax) will apply. *_

_*Customers that are unwilling to bear the fees are strongly advised to think twice before buying."*_


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> That's a shame. I'd like more proper vintage FF homages just like this. But 19mm lug width + mineral glass is a pass


The inspiration has a plexi crystal and 19mm lugs.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Think of that 7%+$50 as the rental fee. Just like the pawnshop at 15%. 

So if you need a special tool, you'll only use once. 15% of the price is what it takes to unofficially, 'Rent' it. And they give you a month to bring it back.

That 7% plus $50 is the cost to use it for a wedding or funeral. After you're done. Send it back. Like renting a Tux.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> While some like sterile dials, many people - including me - find that some TEXT (brand name) and logo are graphically necessary to complete the look.
> 
> It may be a matter of "habit" but it doesn't matter: it's become as "necessary" as syrup is to pancakes.
> 
> That said, I can take a funky name, infinitely more readily than a crappy logo.


Some brands offer the choice between all the text, or a sterile, no text dial. Others leave the lower text, like "AUTOMATIC" and "100M", which is what I prefer. Phylida splits the difference, for some reason? In rare cases, Bliger offers all three options


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> While some like sterile dials, many people - including me - find that some TEXT (brand name) and logo are graphically necessary to complete the look.
> 
> It may be a matter of "habit" but it doesn't matter: it's become as "necessary" as syrup is to pancakes.
> 
> That said, I can take a funky name, infinitely more readily than a crappy logo.


I don't mind the weird names. What I hate are watches with novels written on the tiny dial like Tudor Pelagos. Seriously, old people who buy these watch can't even read the text even with magnifying glass. What's the point of writing a paragraph on the dial? It's so pretentious and stupid.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

It took month and half but I finally got my Octopus Kraken No Rad watch I ordered during the Summer Sale. I thought the package was lost since the last tracking update was over 3 weeks ago, and it never even showed clearing Chinese customs. So it was a shock and pleasant surprise yesterday to find the package at my doorstep.

This is my third Octopus watch and likely my last. I bought the Octopus Seamaster NTTD, Fifty Fathoms, and No Radiations knockoffs all during the Summer Sale. While I like Octopus watches, I feel the watches are overpriced, and I've had bad luck with all 3 of their watches. So I will enjoy these 3 watches but no more Octopus watches for me going forward.

Some pictures and initial impressions. I haven't seen much pictures or review of this watch.























































I love the size of this watch. It fits my 7 inch (18 cm) wrist so much better than the larger Fifty Fathoms. And I like the No Radiations design even though it's shameless carbon copy of the Blancpain limited release.

What I don't like on this watch is the small slippery bezel. The base of the bezel is polished smooth so it's hard to grip and turn. I also don't like the PT5000 movement in this watch. It has that gritty hard to turn crown and is a pain to screw down. And I got unlucky again with the accuracy as this PT5000 is running 13 seconds a day fast. PT5000 is supposed to be +- 12 sd so my watch is borderline out of spec. My full-size Octopus FF with NH35 is also terrible 15 seconds a day fast but still within Seiko guidelines. My Octopus NTTD PT5000 is about 2 seconds a day slow but that one has the flawed bezel lume. For the price Octopus Kraken charges for their watches without the metal bracelets, they really should regulate the movements in their watches. San Martin regulates the movement used in their watches and it shows. I received San Martin BB58 SN004 limited edition earlier this week and the N35 movement in that watch is running about -1 second a day slow. I doubt Octopus Kraken sell many watches so why not spend the extra 5 minutes and regulate the movement. I just feel like this company is lazy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

chadol baegi said:


> It took month and half but I finally got my Octopus Kraken No Rad watch I ordered during the Summer Sale. I thought the package was lost since the last tracking update was over 3 weeks ago, and it never even showed clearing Chinese customs. So it was a shock and pleasant surprise yesterday to find the package at my doorstep.
> 
> This is my third Octopus watch and likely my last. I bought the Octopus Seamaster NTTD, Fifty Fathoms, and No Radiations knockoffs all during the Summer Sale. While I like Octopus watches, I feel the watches are overpriced, and I've had bad luck with all 3 of their watches. So I will enjoy these 3 watches but no more Octopus watches for me going forward.
> 
> ...


Don't be super concerned by the out of the box accuracy, as some movements have a break-in period and will "settle down" after a few weeks. My one complaint with Octopus is that their name is just a bit too large on the dial, IMHO. This is especially true of their Oris Big Crown homage, where is destroys the vintage vibe of the rest of the watch. They also seem to call all of their models "KRAKEN", which doesn't seem integral to the brand name by the way it's sized, but is also not the model name, since it seems to be on every watch. Usually, text this small is either the model, or the place of manufacture/company headquarters, like "GENEVE". A no logo, or San Martin-style choice of logos, would be a big plus. I would prefer a subtle version of one of their octopus logos.


----------



## Vince1606 (6 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> Some brands offer the choice between all the text, or a sterile, no text dial. Others leave the lower text, like "AUTOMATIC" and "100M", which is what I prefer. Phylida splits the difference, for some reason? In rare cases, Bliger offers all three options
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And some brands like Baltany offer to put your own name or logo. IMHO, the best choice.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Techme said:


> The inspiration has a plexi crystal and 19mm lugs.


I could get over 19mm lugs if the rest was spot on. But mineral in stead of acrylic (or sapphire) shows they don’t care all that much and would rather cut costs.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I just read their REFUND policy.
> There is NO mention of refunding in the event of a defective watch.
> It seems to focus solely on the buyer's ACT of returning itself, for a refund, as if the majority of returns are initiated by a change of heart, rather than a defective product.
> 
> ...


I’ve shopped at WR Watches before, and there communication is great. I once had a Tactical Frog with bad alignment, and they offered me my money back when they received the watch. No problem. 
I initially ended up selling the watch to a guy who didn’t care, that the bezel was “out of sync” - but that’s another story.


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Oh… I’m currently making sure, that they do QC, before sending the watch. So I want pictures before they ship.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

chadol baegi said:


> It took month and half but I finally got my Octopus Kraken No Rad watch I ordered during the Summer Sale. I thought the package was lost since the last tracking update was over 3 weeks ago, and it never even showed clearing Chinese customs. So it was a shock and pleasant surprise yesterday to find the package at my doorstep.
> 
> This is my third Octopus watch and likely my last. I bought the Octopus Seamaster NTTD, Fifty Fathoms, and No Radiations knockoffs all during the Summer Sale. While I like Octopus watches, I feel the watches are overpriced, and I've had bad luck with all 3 of their watches. So I will enjoy these 3 watches but no more Octopus watches for me going forward.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your thoughts. I had the Octopus in my "wish list" and was mulling over whether to proceed to check out and pay or not. I think you just saved me some heartache and an earful from Mrs Bear.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Thanks for your thoughts. I had the Octopus in my "wish list" and was mulling over whether to proceed to check out and pay or not. I think you just saved me some heartache and an earful from Mrs Bear.


Don't let me dissuade you from Octopus brand if you like the style. I'm just nitpicking and overly harsh because I expect more since they charge premium for their watches. Despite my above complaints, No Radiation is my favorite out of the three Octopus watches. I love the look and how comfortable it wears on my 7" wrist. So for me, it's No Rad > NTTD > FF. I would probably rank FF above NTTD if I had a bigger wrist. Eleven of out of the 12 watches I own are divers and Octopus No Radiations is my top 2 favorite along with Seiko King Turtle. I love the King Turtle despite it being too big for my wrist because of the cool turtle shape and the amazing blue dial.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Chronos Explorer now has a Miyota 8315, which has a 60 hour PR, to compliment the run of the mill 8215, which has 40 hours. 

Not sure why they went with the 8215 in the first place when everyone else has an NH35, PT5000 or a Sellita movement.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> The Chronos Explorer now has a Miyota 8315, which has a 60 hour PR, to compliment the run of the mill 8215, which has 40 hours.
> 
> Not sure why they went with the 8215 in the first place when everyone else has an NH35, PT5000 or a Sellita movement.


The Miyota 8215 is marginally cheaper than the NH35A, and hasn't had the same supply problems. San Martin started using the Epson YN55 in a few models because NH35 production in Malaysia was shut down by COVID. Choosing the Miyota 8215, lets Cronos keep the Explorer Under $200, and still make money.

The Miyota 8315, being new, has commanded ST2130/PT5000 level prices. The discontinued 821A was a relative bargain, offering hacking and decoration for just a few dollars more than the 8215. The first 8315s were priced at around double what an 8215 costs, and were coming close to the 9015's price point. The 8315 is decorated, hacks, and has a 60 hour PR (nominal), but still has the noisy, unidirectional winding system. It has some advantages over the NH35A, but the Seiko wins on noise and price.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

chadol baegi said:


> Don't let me dissuade you from Octopus brand if you like the style. I'm just nitpicking and overly harsh because I expect more since they charge premium for their watches. Despite my above complaints, No Radiation is my favorite out of the three Octopus watches. I love the look and how comfortable it wears on my 7" wrist. So for me, it's No Rad > NTTD > FF. I would probably rank FF above NTTD if I had a bigger wrist. Eleven of out of the 12 watches I own are divers and Octopus No Radiations is my top 2 favorite along with Seiko King Turtle. I love the King Turtle despite it being too big for my wrist because of the cool turtle shape and the amazing blue dial.


I was just wondering how you think your real Seikos compare to your Steeldives and Heimdallr Monster?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> With all the complaining about the *RMALTI* name, they seem to offer a *NO LOGO* version of just about every watch they sell. I would love to see more brands offer this option.


i like it actually , reminds me of ovomaltine Ovomaltine Crunchy Cream - Production | Drupal , certainly coming from Switzerland 

How long shall it take for new 8315 price to decrease ?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> The Miyota 8215 is marginally cheaper than the NH35A, and hasn't had the same supply problems. San Martin started using the Epson YN55 in a few models because NH35 production in Malaysia was shut down by COVID. Choosing the Miyota 8215, lets Cronos keep the Explorer Under $200, and still make money.
> 
> The Miyota 8315, being new, has commanded ST2130/PT5000 level prices. The discontinued 821A was a relative bargain, offering hacking and decoration for just a few dollars more than the 8215. The first 8315s were priced at around double what an 8215 costs, and were coming close to the 9015's price point. The 8315 is decorated, hacks, and has a 60 hour PR (nominal), but still has the noisy, unidirectional winding system. It has some advantages over the NH35A, but the Seiko wins on noise and price.


Using the 8215 is Chronos cheaping out in my opionion. The Explorer is pretty hot at the moment and most of Chronos' rivals use a PT5000 or NH35 (or derivative). Chronos would be expected to follow suit as they are positioned at the higher end of the spectrum. I would expect Bliger and other cheapies to offer an 8215, although they all seem to offer an NH35 or PT500 options these days.

For the record, I'd rather a tried and tested NH35 over a PT5000 simply because it is cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> I was just wondering how you think your real Seikos compare to your Steeldives and Heimdallr Monster?


Seiko has slightly better finish and attention to details. But Steeldive Willard and Tuna are amazing watches for the money. Steeldive Willard gets my vote as the best automatic watch for under $100 on AliExpress and is my benchmark for value. I think Heimdallr Monster is overpriced at $179 when compared to Steeldive Willard and Tuna but it's really great copy of the Monster. If Heimdallr took the extra small steps to polish the sharp edges around the crown and bezel guards, they would have near perfect Monster copy.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

chadol baegi said:


> Seiko has slightly better finish and attention to details. But Steeldive Willard and Tuna are amazing watches for the money. Steeldive Willard gets my vote as the best automatic watch for under $100 on AliExpress and is my benchmark for value. I think Heimdallr Monster is overpriced at $179 when compared to Steeldive Willard and Tuna but it's really great copy of the Monster. If Heimdallr took the extra small steps to polish the sharp edges around the crown and bezel guards, they would have near perfect Monster copy.


The Sea Knight doesn't seem to have the same reported problem with sharp edges, and costs significantly less than the Heimdallr. On a big sale, they can dip below $100 with coupons. Too bad they don't offer an orange colorway.








119.54US $ 57% OFF|Sea Knight Monster Automatic Watch Men Nh36a Men's Mechanical Watches Sapphire Vintage Red Dial C3 Luminous Diver Watch 200m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> Using the 8215 is Chronos cheaping out in my opionion. The Explorer is pretty hot at the moment and most of Chronos' rivals use a PT5000 or NH35 (or derivative). Chronos would be expected to follow suit as they are positioned at the higher end of the spectrum. I would expect Bliger and other cheapies to offer an 8215, although they all seem to offer an NH35 or PT500 options these days.
> 
> For the record, I'd rather a tried and tested NH35 over a PT5000 simply because it is cheap and easy to replace.


San Martin has started selling quartz models, so that a different market segment can experience their watches. Bliger offers Mingzhu, 8215, NH35A and PT5000 versions of several models, to be able to sell at different price points. I don't consider it "cheaping out", if the less expensive movement is chosen to keep prices lower.


----------



## SOZ620 (7 mo ago)

Swagbucks is offering $5 rebate on any AliExpress order (exp 8/30/22)
DiscoverIt is offering 5% back on any purchase using PayPal.
Stacks with any AE coupons.
New SB users get $3 bonus on $3 rebate earned when then signup with my referral link. (upon PM request)
Good hunting...always.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> The Sea Knight doesn't seem to have the same reported problem with sharp edges, and costs significantly less than the Heimdallr. On a big sale, they can dip below $100 with coupons. Too bad they don't offer an orange colorway.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I considered Sea Knight because of the cheaper price but couldn't find many reviews. Plus I really wanted the Orange Monster since that was the watch I failed to purchase years ago when I had the chance and regretted ever since. Sea Knight didn't have the Orange and Seestern stopped selling the Orange Monster. So I bought Heimdallr and have no regret even with the sharp edges. It's really great copy of the Gen2 Orange Monster and so close to the original I don't care about not having the real Seiko.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Is this an original design from BLIGER??
















81.9US $ 30% OFF|Bliger 36mm 39mm Luminous Green Dial Airplane Element Sapphire Glass Japan Nh35a Automatic Movement Mens Watch Oyster Bracelet - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

The PT5000 is a bit industrial. Pull the crown too firmly. It'll come out the watch. However, sticking it back in and understanding the crown takes an easy touch.

It's a decent movement. 


I want an ice blue dial and their AP Looky like fits the bill. But damn, they want an extra $100 for the SW200. For which is a clone just like the PT5000. Knowing what I know about the PT5000. The feel of the wind and performance. I do believe I'll get another. Like I said, it's industrial and what I've done to it. It's remarkably tough.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Grasshopperglock said:


> The PT5000 is a bit industrial. Pull the crown too firmly. It'll come out the watch. However, sticking it back in and understanding the crown takes an easy touch.
> 
> It's a decent movement.
> 
> ...


Offered a choice of SW200 vs PT5000 I opt for the PT5000 and save the difference; my reasoning being the PT5000s I have are all - so far - reliable but if one fails I can simply swap it for a new PT5000 or make a decision at that time to go for a SW200 (or whatever clones are available at the time)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I don't even really like ETA2824 (had a few) so don't think I'll ever get something with a PT5000, despite more and more on AliExpress. Seiko & Miyota movements are my jam.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Worn today. Great value for money.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JojX said:


> Worn today. Great value for money.
> View attachment 16834307
> View attachment 16834308
> View attachment 16834309


Steeldive SD8102?








89.4US $ 70% OFF|Steeldive 8102 Watch Mens Quartz Watches 50m Waterproof Leather Watches For Men Quartz C3 Luminous Sd8102 Wristwatch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Steeldive SD8102?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, I believe so but I’m not 100 per cent sure. I bought if from Alibaba and then a few months later I bought a Steeldive for a friend. Both are completely sterile but the Alibaba one 1) has a different crystal (more pot-like vintage looking), 2) nicer lume (still Steeldive is not bad), 3) a different movement (H Ronda vs Seiko). Both have recessed date and are great looking pieces. The Alibaba was only 50 USD including shipment but I guess we see that everywhere on AliExpress now. In some cases the prices have gone up really high to a level that may sound ridiculous to some (I myself stopped buying top tier Ali watches) because for a fraction more you can get a nice micro)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

For all you vowel haters, I give you the PARNSRPE
Too bad they forgot two vowels, it could have been a bingo:
















71.5US $ 45% OFF|Parnsrpe Sk007 Series Men's Watch Nh35 Movement Super Bright Luminous Pink Digital Dial Red Bezel Automatic Mechanical Watch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> For all you vowel haters, I give you the PARNSRPE
> Too bad they forgot two vowels, it could have been a bingo:
> 
> 
> ...


PARNISRPE is as good as TISSOTPRX


----------



## column (Mar 25, 2020)

The 660 ft looks more like GG0 ft . At least for my eyes


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chameri 40mm GS homage. maybe you can save yourself $20 and get this one over the ET


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

mougino said:


> For all you vowel haters, I give you the PARNSRPE
> Too bad they forgot two vowels, it could have been a bingo:
> 
> 
> ...


Despite the bonkers brand name, I actually quite like the pink/red dial and bezel combo - especially with the explorer-esque dial design. Not sure I could carry it off though.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I've been looking at the RUILI Watch Parts store for a few months. Among other parts, they sell "watch heads", which are complete Seiko homage (Willard, Tuna, SKX, SPB185, etc.) watches, without bracelets or straps. Sapphire crystals, Seiko NH3x movements, and some pretty interesting colorways, at Steeldive prices (most Under $100 USD).


 *SKX007*SamuraiTUNASPB185









































81.02US $ 34% OFF|Mod Seiko Skx007 Skx009 Design Dive Watch Head With Nh35 Nh36a Stainless Steel Diving Men Automatic Watch 200m Waterproof Resis - Watch Faces - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I was wondering if anyone had bought one yet, and what kind of quality they offer?


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

They even have different bezel inserts with different fonts. Knurled crown. 

For $84 bucks, I'd really doubt if it was anything less then a Seiko.

The machining on the back looks rough.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

So excited! I think my Phylida _Speedmaste_r homage is coming! Woo-hoo.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> I've been looking at the RUILI Watch Parts store for a few months. Among other parts, they sell "watch heads", which are complete Seiko homage (Willard, Tuna, SKX, SPB185, etc.) watches, without bracelets or straps. Sapphire crystals, Seiko NH3x movements, and some pretty interesting colorways, at Steeldive prices (most Under $100 USD).
> 
> 
> *SKX007*SamuraiTUNASPB185
> ...


I've been looking at this Store as well for a month or so. The pricing looks ridiculously good for the Mod combinations you can get. Wondering if the NH movements are legit Seiko or some type of knock-off? I'll probably order a Turtle eventually as I'm always a sucker for a nice Turtle case.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

These Cronos pilots looks pretty like pretty nice Mark XVIII homages. I particularly like the thin case (10 mm) and other measurements. Anyone have experience with them? I am tempted to get a sterile black dial PT5000 model to see if I like the style in general.









Cronos 39mm Vintage Pilot Mechanical Men Watch L6012


Watch Specification:Brand: CronosModel:L6012Movement: PT5000 Automatic movement Case material: 316L stainless steelCase back: 316L stainless steel(shark engraved)Watch mirror: falt sapphire glass with AR-CoatingWater resistance: 100 m /10 ATMLuminous: BGW9-blue luminovaCrown: Screw-DownCase...




watchdives.com


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I've been looking at the RUILI Watch Parts store for a few months.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone had bought one yet, and what kind of quality they offer?


I haven't bought from them but I have a decent knowledge of Seiko mod parts available on Ali. These watches look like they were assembled from these parts. I would stick with Steeldive - at least you will get a decent lume, crystal and better dial.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This has just arrived. What a beauty. Everything is spot on. Case finishing, crisp dial, domed sapphire, nh38. Why buy a Hamilton for 5x the price


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

This arrived today! Yay! 

Took a super fast 12 days from order to delivered. 

Okay for the AUD$230 I paid, certainly not Omega quality but not complaining for the cost. Finish is good and best of all, the chrono seconds hand lines up at the 12 o'clock marker. I would have gone mad if it wasn't. LOL.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I like the Addiesdive AD2102. $159.12 on AliExpress, but only $132 on Alibaba.
















159.12US $ 49% OFF|Addies Dive Men's Stainless Steel Wrist Watch Ad2102 Dark Blue Dial Super Luminous Watch 200m Diving Nh35 Automatic Watches - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com









Addiesdive Watch Manufacturer Customized Logo 200m Diver Stainless Steel Sports Luxury Mens Wrist Automatic Mechanical Watch - Buy Men's Watches Automatic Mechanical Luxury Brand Oem,2021 Mechanical Watches Of Addies Dive Watch,2021 Mechanical Watch-new Men's Watch Automatic Mechanical Waterproof Watch Best-selling Ad2102 Product on Alibaba.com


Addiesdive Watch Manufacturer Customized Logo 200m Diver Stainless Steel Sports Luxury Mens Wrist Automatic Mechanical Watch - Buy Men's Watches Automatic Mechanical Luxury Brand Oem,2021 Mechanical Watches Of Addies Dive Watch,2021 Mechanical Watch-new Men's Watch Automatic Mechanical...



www.alibaba.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SALE !!! Coming up.... Aug 22?


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> SALE !!! Coming up.... Aug 22?


That’s when I am going to log off everything. Have been spending too much on Ali Express.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> SALE !!! Coming up.... Aug 22?


It appears to be a Back to School sale.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> SALE !!! Coming up.... Aug 22?


I'll probably get one of these titanium sweeping quartz fliegers, they'll be on sale:
















77.61US $ 61% OFF|Men Pilot Sapphire Crystal Watch Japan Quartz Movement Classic Retro Wristwatch Luminous 50M Waterproof Titanium Nylon Strap| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Nearly forgot the lume shots


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm kind of digging this one: Link


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

Watchout63 said:


> I'm kind of digging this one: Link
> 
> View attachment 16838235


That IS a looker!

….bloody blue AR though…..all the time, why?


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

This is also a nice piece…dateless as well


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

San Martin SN0034GQ-2 - quartz, bronze, 37mm. My new favorite field watch...











I saw these recently selling for $115, currently at the link I posted, $159; the other version with pebbled dial and cathedral hands is at $128. Have to imagine that prices will drop next week with AliX sale?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I saw those, and I too became curious. But a few things stood out for me as a sign to stay away.

First, there is the price. Nice and low. Maybe too low.
As they say:_ You don't always get what you paid for. BUT, for sure, you never get what you *didn't *pay for._

Second: You can see clearly that the dial and the chapter ring do not align.
I would take these as a good hint. You may end up doing more work to correct it than it's worth.

Small sloppiness here and there tends to indicate sloppiness also elsewhere.
Some of you might recall the Van Halen story about demanding from their roadies specific numbers/ colors of M&Ms in their rooms. 




Watchout63 said:


> I'm kind of digging this one: Link
> 
> View attachment 16838235





Cover Drive said:


> This is also a nice piece…dateless as well
> View attachment 16838313


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Cover Drive said:


> This is also a nice piece…dateless as well
> View attachment 16838313


Cool, I've been half tempted to get one and change the handset to something more "pilote-y", but then I'm not sure about the bezel and even turtle case...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

By the by, steeldives.com has a big summer sale - up to 20% off - on a selection of SD watches:








Steeldive Watch Store | Automatic Watches Factory | Official Watch


Steeldive Watch Store offers Official diver watch, bronze watch, 62MAS Homage, Submariner Homage, SBBN Tuna Homage, 6105 Turtle Homage, mechanical men's watch, diver watch,diving watch,dive watch.Shop at Steeldive Official Website. enjoy free DHL express and 2-year warranty. Steeldive Watch...




www.steeldives.com





[edit] + an additional $10 off with code *steeldivesave*


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

RMALTI grand Seiko Birch homage just unboxed. this thing is impressive, guys.


----------



## scherade (Aug 24, 2018)

Any of you know a shop on aliexpress or any other web who sell these hands?








Thank you


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

JojX said:


> This has just arrived. What a beauty. Everything is spot on. Case finishing, crisp dial, domed sapphire, nh38. Why buy a Hamilton for 5x the price
> View attachment 16837504
> View attachment 16837505


Nice! Sterile Baltany?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

scherade said:


> Any of you know a shop on aliexpress or any other web who sell these hands?
> View attachment 16838945
> 
> Thank you


These are pretty close, but you may need to buy a few sets to mix and match for the exact combination.:








1.95US $ 87% OFF|NH35 hands Watch accessories watch pointer NH35 36 hands pointer pointer green super luminous, suitable for NH35, NH36 movement| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












2.16US $ 88% OFF|Watch Accessories Watch Pointer Nh35 Hands White Pointer Green Super Luminous, Suitable For Nh35, Nh36 Movement A38-a86 - Watch Hands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












3.0US $ 85% OFF|Watch Pointer Green Luminous Fit Nh35 Nh36 Eta 2836 2824 Miyota 8205 8215 821a Mingzhu Dg 2813 3804 Movement Watch Hands - Watch Hands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


































This is a more expensive site, but they let you mix and match:








Hands - Classic


Seiko Mods - DLW Watch Modification Part - Custom hands for Seiko




www.dlwwatches.com


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

I like the Shark. A lot.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Nice! Sterile Baltany?


Yup.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

JojX said:


> This has just arrived. What a beauty. Everything is spot on. Case finishing, crisp dial, domed sapphire, nh38. Why buy a Hamilton for 5x the price


Really nice. Link? Thanks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just saw this, and said to myself: "Ali really is the place to shop for great deals!"

Not a fraction, but ALL 100% of ONE CENT off!!! 
Miserable phuxx!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Guanqin Hydroconquest homage is marked down to $65.99 for Monday's sale. This is the NH35A version, not YN55.








80.99US $ 82% OFF|Guanqin Men's Watch Dial Analog Chrono Waterproof Mechanical Watch Men's Sapphire Dial Automatic Movement Luxury Clock 2022 New - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> These are pretty close, but you may need to buy a few sets to mix and match for the exact combination.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The yellow / gold coloured one with the trident.


----------



## scherade (Aug 24, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> These are pretty close, but you may need to buy a few sets to mix and match for the exact combination.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. I did a large research on aliexpress but nothing. I am trying to do a turtle mod, *Darth Turtle *Ref: *SBDY041









I wonder if it is easy to buy the skeleton hands and paint it myself...*


----------



## scherade (Aug 24, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin Hydroconquest homage is marked down to $65.99 for Monday's sale. This is the NH35A version, not YN55.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the different in both seiko´s movements, I thought are similar quality?


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

My bad luck with Octopus Kraken continues. I bought 22mm shark mesh bracelet to use with the Octopus Fifty Fathoms. When I tried to install the bracelet, I found one of the watch spring bars had a Torx screw missing on one end. . I'm pretty sure it came from the factory like this with the missing screw. I just never noticed since the stock 23mm nylon/leather sail strap was on there tight and didn't move much. This watch uses special 23mm spring bar tube with Torx screws on both ends. I just can't use any 23mm spring bar with this watch.

I sent a message to Octopus Kraken on their website about the problem and to see if I could buy another spring bar or the screw from them. I'm curious to see if I will get a response from them.

picture of the watch with 22mm shark mesh. It's lot more comfortable than the stock nylon/fake leather sail strap because it allows the air to circulate against the skin.


















It's hard to see but this end has the missing spring bar Torx screw.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> RMALTI grand Seiko Birch homage just unboxed. this thing is impressive, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmmm, their Bracelet clasp looks somehow familiar…


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Do you mean it looks like _pagani_ ?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

any big deals spotted this sale?


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

scherade said:


> Any of you know a shop on aliexpress or any other web who sell these hands?
> View attachment 16838945
> 
> Thank you


A quick Google search for 'yellow SKX hands' brings up these hands from a seller in Holland: Hands for Seiko 6309 7S26 0350 7002 Divers - Bright Neon Yellow SKX007, Speedtimerkollektion


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2011)

turdbogls said:


> RMALTI grand Seiko Birch homage just unboxed. this thing is impressive, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see they do custom dial - can't see a link to a page to 'buy' so have asked if it is extra. This is stunning and I amn100% buying one. Much cheaper on strap. Thank you for the review - superb.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

Blackrat said:


> I see they do custom dial - can't see a link to a page to 'buy' so have asked if it is extra. This is stunning and I amn100% buying one. Much cheaper on strap. Thank you for the review - superb.


I have a RMALTI MM200 with a custom dial on the way (currently stuck in UK customs). RMALTI charged me $20 for a custom dial. Not seen the watch yet but they were very good to deal with - sent mock-ups of the dial design and pics once it was produced.


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> Guanqin Hydroconquest homage is marked down to $65.99 for Monday's sale. This is the NH35A version, not YN55.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. That’s a good lookin diver!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Also on sale on Aug-22nd: a G-Shock combi bracelet, compatible with a lot of models: DW-6900, DW-9600, DW-5600, DW-5610, GW-M5610, GW-B5600, GBX-100, Casioaks, etc. etc.

I've already put one in my basket.









2.99US $ 72% OFF|Plastic Watchband For Casio G-shock Dw-6900/dw9600/dw5600/gw-m5610 Men Watch Strap Band High Quality Bracelet 16mm - Watchbands - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

chadol baegi said:


> My bad luck with Octopus Kraken continues. I bought 22mm shark mesh bracelet to use with the Octopus Fifty Fathoms. When I tried to install the bracelet, I found one of the watch spring bars had a Torx screw missing on one end. . I'm pretty sure it came from the factory like this with the missing screw. I just never noticed since the stock 23mm nylon/leather sail strap was on there tight and didn't move much. This watch uses special 23mm spring bar tube with Torx screws on both ends. I just can't use any 23mm spring bar with this watch.
> 
> I sent a message to Octopus Kraken on their website about the problem and to see if I could buy another spring bar or the screw from them. I'm curious to see if I will get a response from them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear of those troubles. Nothing like that to dampen ones' enthusiasm of a new watch.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

BundyBear said:


> Sorry to hear of those troubles. Nothing like that to dampen ones' enthusiasm of a new watch.


It's the risk we take buying AliExpress watches. The warranties are basically worthless and service after the sale is basically nonexistent. I found a store on AliExpress that sells the 23mm Torx screw spring bar I need for $12 so if I don't hear back from Octopus, I will order from them.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Anyone know if Escapement time typically participates in the Ali sales?


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

ratchnatch said:


> Anyone know if Escapement time typically participates in the Ali sales?


They haven't so far, from what I've seen. Still good value though and you could still possibly use site wide coupons.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I was tiding up my wish list in Ali after almost 5 years, since it got many pages long (over 30...) and one watch I had added a few year backs made me think twice and not delete it. 









98.0US $ 50% OFF|Parnis Automatic Mechanical Watches Men 21 Jewel Miyota 8215 Waterproof Watch Sapphire Crystal Relogio Masculino 2022 Man Gift - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





I remember it being in the ~90 euro range so the price is the same after all this time adding the VAT and deducting the available coupons. I really like the blue version with the ss bracelet. 
I was really close to getting it in the past but the conflicting specs in different listings (or even in the same one) made me think twice:

In other listings it is 40 in other 41 and in other 43. I guess given some questions it's more like between 40 and 41 which for me is the perfect size for this style watch.
Sapphire crystal probably
Ceramic bi-directional bezel probably
In other listings it is 5 bar water resistant, in other 10, but judging from other parnis/corgeut/debert cases of the era it will most probably handle really well surface sea swimming.
It is not clear if the bracelet has shiny central part or if it is all brushed (for this I have asked a seller for a real photo of the watch).

Has anyone got one? What do you think of it. I will be buying mostly for the style which seems to be original-ish (super original for Chinese standards) which I really like. But I want to make sure it can be worn without any problems at this price point.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

So I wanted to give you guys an update on the dispute regarding Steeldive SD 1970 I started some time ago (I received a faulty watch). I sent it back to China and had to cover the parcel cost (around 21$) even though the dispute said that the seller covers the parcel cost but they never ordered the courier. After they received the watch, they showed photos of the watch claiming that the watch is working perfectly fine. I was lucky that I recorded 2 videos showing that it wasn`t. They changed their mind after I showed them those videos.

We agreed that instead of giving me money back, they are going to send a new watch. Guess what? They didn`t... I got the money back but obviously without the parcel cost. On top of that the current price is much higher than 2 months ago and I won`t get back the coupons I used on it that I could have used on some other watches.

As I mentioned previously, if you buy something more expensive than 10$, choose listings *ONLY *with "*15 days free return*" scheme. That is a hassle free return that you can use when you receive a faulty or wrong item. Without it, if there is any problem, you are pretty much on your own as sending an item back to China is always risky. Trust me, you don`t want to deal with chinese customs...

On top of that, seeing current prices on Ali, it seems like buying on it losing any sense. I saw recently Orient Kamasu on Amazon for 188$. I bought a phenomenal Seiko Recraft on Amazon for 137$. So seeing many chinese brands without any warranty getting more expensive than Orient and Seiko make laugh...

And it`s worth to mention that Ali has got some shady policy regarding reviews. I obviously wanted to give them a negative review and quess what? There is no option to review this item at all, so I can`t even warn others. Don`t know if it`s because I returned the item (but when I used 15 days free return in the past I could review the item no problem), or because it was over 30 days but still that`s not fair to not give me a chance to describe this situation.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> So I wanted to give you guys an update on the dispute regarding Steeldive SD 1970 I started some time ago (I received a faulty watch). I sent it back to China and had to cover the parcel cost (around 21$) even though the dispute said that the seller covers the parcel cost but they never ordered the courier. After they received the watch, they showed photos of the watch claiming that the watch is working perfectly fine. I was lucky that I recorded 2 videos showing that it wasn`t. They changed their mind after I showed them those videos.
> 
> We agreed that instead of giving me money back, they are going to send a new watch. Guess what? They didn`t... I got the money back but obviously without the parcel cost. On top of that the current price is much higher than 2 months ago and I won`t get back the coupons I used on it that I could have used on some other watches.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback, shady shady business 🙁 Is this the store in question? I'll make sure to stay clear from them in the future (there's at least a half dozen of other stores selling Steeldive watches)





STEELDIVE Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller STEELDIVE Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

@
*mougino*

Yes, that`s the one. I was very surprised that they treated me like that, as as you can see, they`ve got very positive feedback. But now I know what is going on, it`s not a surprise that it`s so positive, when a customer in my situation can`t even give them a negative one...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> Do you mean it looks like _pagani_ ?


Well, now that you mention it…


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Well, now that you mention it…


Pagani produces Lacz Denton and Haiqin brand watches, in addition to their own Benyar economy brand. They MAY also produce RMALTI, but it's more likely that both brands just source bracelets from the same vendor.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Pagani produces Lacz Denton and Haiqin brand watches, in addition to their own Benyar economy brand. They MAY also produce RMALTI, but it's more likely that both brands just source bracelets from the same vendor.


…and use the same font…


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

#turdbogls, Thank you so much for your Youtube review. I was deciding on whether to get this or the Seestern Seasons homage. After watching your review and the micro shots. I am going to buy this on Monday when Aliexpress sale starts. Thanks again.
BTW, I think yours is gray dial. Is that a gray similar to SanMartin 62MAS gray?


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Rumcajs9 said:


> So I wanted to give you guys an update on the dispute regarding Steeldive SD 1970 I started some time ago (I received a faulty watch). I sent it back to China and had to cover the parcel cost (around 21$) even though the dispute said that the seller covers the parcel cost but they never ordered the courier. After they received the watch, they showed photos of the watch claiming that the watch is working perfectly fine. I was lucky that I recorded 2 videos showing that it wasn`t. They changed their mind after I showed them those videos.
> 
> We agreed that instead of giving me money back, they are going to send a new watch. Guess what? They didn`t... I got the money back but obviously without the parcel cost. On top of that the current price is much higher than 2 months ago and I won`t get back the coupons I used on it that I could have used on some other watches.
> 
> ...


Sorry you have to go through the trouble. I bought a lot from Ali. Most of the times without issue. However did ran into quite a few problems too. I tried working with sellers first for few days then start a dispute with Ali. Don't wait. I learn this the hard way. A seller successfully stalled me till passing the dispute deadline. I always ask for refund. Promise of future discount is not always trustworthy. But I did accept couple because the defect is acceptable (watch tool) and I want to buy other things from the same seller. If the defect is acceptable I request 50% refund, if not full refund. Ali has always honored my refund request, just make sure you give enough evidence. Good/clear pictures are the best. Remember they are Chinese. Most of them don't speak English, so use simple straight forward English. This way if they use translator they can still get what you're trying to say.
BTW, I think you have to confirm the product was received in order to add review.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

el34han said:


> Sorry you have to go through the trouble. I bought a lot from Ali. Most of the times without issue. However did ran into quite a few problems too. I tried working with sellers first for few days then start a dispute with Ali. Don't wait. I learn this the hard way. A seller successfully stalled me till passing the dispute deadline. I always ask for refund. Promise of future discount is not always trustworthy. But I did accept couple because the defect is acceptable (watch tool) and I want to buy other things from the same seller. If the defect is acceptable I request 50% refund, if not full refund. Ali has always honored my refund request, just make sure you give enough evidence. Good/clear pictures are the best. Remember they are Chinese. Most of them don't speak English, so use simple straight forward English. This way if they use translator they can still get what you're trying to say.
> BTW, I think you have to confirm the product was received in order to add review.


My experience with Ali, up until this situation, was nothing but positive. The problem is that from what I read, it's just a matter of time when you are going to have a problem with them. It was fine if you were getting a great watch for 20% of the price of Orient or Seiko. Be seeing current prices on Ali, that just doesn't make sense to choose Chinese brand without any warranty for quite often already the same price like for example Orient from official distribution. 

If you order to the USA, it may still be affordable as the $ is strong and you don't pay tax on those purchases. But ordering Ali watch to Europe, means that you pay 100%-200% more than 2 years ago. They added automatic tax in Europe on all purchases, the $ is very strong today and on top of that chinese sellers became greedy. All those 3 factors together make Ali purchases pointless today IMO.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

It's beginning. My email is getting filled with Ali sales.

They really want me buying this with the tall grass dial.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

76.5US $ 15% OFF|Skx Automatic Watch Men's Sapphire Glass Date Luminous Mechanical Watch Luxury Stainless Steel Case 42mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Wtf is that? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 76.5US $ 15% OFF|Skx Automatic Watch Men's Sapphire Glass Date Luminous Mechanical Watch Luxury Stainless Steel Case 42mm - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


According to the specs, it's "PARNSRPE". It seems to be a thrown together mess of SKX mod parts, with the dial badly rotated.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

wallu said:


> Like a snake in the grass, the only thing I could do with that is wipe my...., Jokes aside I prefer the fluted blue dial but no one seems to do that version. I feel these hommages are abit trendy won't be so popular next year some sort of fashion Rolex came up with for their datejust. Not a particularly faithfully xeroxed hommage by the look of crown and bezel proportions either. I'd pay max 88 USD if it had a pt5k


Taste is so subjective. I quite like the dial, but I like a Datejust to be 38mm or smaller, preferably 36mm. No one seems to make this dial in a 36mm version, except Rolex. Bliger makes some 36mm watches, with palm leaf dials, but the colors are wrong. Cadisen and Pagani are pretty close to the Rolex shade, but the Bliger is a Dark Forest Green, and you lose the light play and pattern.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

One experience I hate, is when you realise you’re a sucker… I don’t need to buy a watch, in fact, just recently posted in the ‘small watch collection’ thread that I’m really content with my watches at the moment… but then another bloody sale comes along, suddenly I ‘need’ several things, from a bronze diver to a Bauhaus inspired white dial… I’m hopeless


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> One experience I hate, is when you realise you’re a sucker… I don’t need to buy a watch, in fact, just recently posted in the ‘small watch collection’ thread that I’m really content with my watches at the moment… but then another bloody sale comes along, suddenly I ‘need’ several things, from a bronze diver to a Bauhaus inspired white dial… I’m hopeless


I don't think it means you're a "sucker", just a WIS. I've come to a point where I want certain watches, but I'm also quite comfortable with what I have in my collection. For the last several months I've been in a state of uncertainty about where I would be for a delivery from China. I wouldn't want a package getting delivered to someplace I'm not, and with anywhere from ten days to two months for an AliEx delivery, I've had to forego several sales.

These days I rotate between a couple of watches daily, and I wonder how much wrist time any new purchase will get. I bought a Carnival 8762G (JLC Master Geographic homage) a couple years ago, and while I really liked its looks, it has so many complications to set I haven't worn it in over a year.

















I could list off various names of watches I'd like to have, but when do you have too many? Bambino 38mm, Kamasu (red), Cocktail Time, Tuna, Monster, Flieger A & B, Nautilus, Big Crown, Max Bill, Meister, Tangente, Datejust, Day Date, Aqua Terra, 1963, Monaco, a better Polo Chrono, etc. Do I need 15 to 20 more watches?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Rumcajs9 said:


> My experience with Ali, up until this situation, was nothing but positive. The problem is that from what I read, it's just a matter of time when you are going to have a problem with them. It was fine if you were getting a great watch for 20% of the price of Orient or Seiko. Be seeing current prices on Ali, that just doesn't make sense to choose Chinese brand without any warranty for quite often already the same price like for example Orient from official distribution.
> 
> If you order to the USA, it may still be affordable as the $ is strong and you don't pay tax on those purchases. But ordering Ali watch to Europe, means that you pay 100%-200% more than 2 years ago. They added automatic tax in Europe on all purchases, the $ is very strong today and on top of that chinese sellers became greedy. All those 3 factors together make Ali purchases pointless today IMO.


Similar view expressed in the comments of the video Gary/I Like Watches made on the current sale:


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

My first quartz purchase in 10 years, this Pagani PD 1731 Grand Seiko hommage.
Movement is a Seiko VH31 and ticks at 4 beats/sec.

The ice blue dial has a fine grainy texture to it, which I prefer to a flat smooth dial.
The only real issue for me is the cheap looking indices which somehow look like they're die cut or punched out from some very thin metal, instead of being massive little bars of metal...


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Following on from my rant about not wanting/needing a new watch… 

If push came to shove, which would get your vote as the best Bronze Willard?

San Martin, with NH35 from the San Martin official store

or

Cronos, with PT5000 from the Heimdallr store

???


----------



## Tonymac (Oct 11, 2021)

Milgauss homage ☺👍


----------



## Tonymac (Oct 11, 2021)

dbje said:


> Yesterday I found this. It's not on Ali but DX, so pretty much the same
> 
> Looks like a rather nice Milgauss homage. Anyone familiar with the brand?
> 
> ...


Milgauss homage ☺. Niiiice !


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9280 review ~20$ on ali 23.48US $ 90% OFF|Skmei Japan Quartz Movement Stainless Steel Wristwatches For Mens Auto Date Male Clock 3bar Waterproof Watch Relogio Masculino - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

JojX said:


> Well, I believe so but I’m not 100 per cent sure. I bought if from Alibaba and then a few months later I bought a Steeldive for a friend. Both are completely sterile but the Alibaba one 1) has a different crystal (more pot-like vintage looking), 2) nicer lume (still Steeldive is not bad), 3) a different movement (H Ronda vs Seiko). Both have recessed date and are great looking pieces. The Alibaba was only 50 USD including shipment but I guess we see that everywhere on AliExpress now. In some cases the prices have gone up really high to a level that may sound ridiculous to some (I myself stopped buying top tier Ali watches) because for a fraction more you can get a nice micro)


can you recommend some micros???


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

wallu said:


> Prometheus Spain?


Nope, Portugal. Next but not the same...


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

wallu said:


> Best micro I know here in UK is precista Smith's aka Eddie's time factors, in the Asian mechanical watch group there are a few like mathey Tissot and housen, Germany used to have some but stiff competition from china has pretty much wiped them out. France has a few and there are reinvented brands popping up all the time with some Provence. Kemner german , aqua dive , Prometheus Spain? Zrc and lejour France I think. Hmt India. Mkii USA ect ect loads once you really look for them some quite boscure or now defunct some just coming on the scene. Merkur from china of course aswell as alpha Hong Kong and countless others sienzen ect ect. Most of the new micros if not all are made in china these days .


HMT Limited, formerly Hindustan Machine Tools Limited, is a state-owned holding company under the Ministry of Heavy Industries and Public Enterprises in India. The company's wholly owned subsidiaries include HMT Machine Tools Limited and HMT International Limited. HMT also holds a majority stake in Praga Tools Limited (51%)

From https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMT_(company)


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Rumcajs9 said:


> So I wanted to give you guys an update on the dispute regarding Steeldive SD 1970 I started some time ago (I received a faulty watch). I sent it back to China and had to cover the parcel cost (around 21$) even though the dispute said that the seller covers the parcel cost but they never ordered the courier. After they received the watch, they showed photos of the watch claiming that the watch is working perfectly fine. I was lucky that I recorded 2 videos showing that it wasn`t. They changed their mind after I showed them those videos.
> 
> We agreed that instead of giving me money back, they are going to send a new watch. Guess what? They didn`t... I got the money back but obviously without the parcel cost. On top of that the current price is much higher than 2 months ago and I won`t get back the coupons I used on it that I could have used on some other watches.
> 
> ...


Yesterday AliExpress refunded me for the wrong watch Heimdallr sent me during the last Summer Sale. However, I paid extra $29 to ship the wrong watch back to Heimdallr which they promised to reimburse me since it was their error. I plan to message Heimdallr to ask for the money. I hope they will honor their agreement, but I don't have high hopes based on your experience.

I share your sentiment that watch prices on AliExpress are not really that cheap when taken into consideration the lack of proper warranty and support when you receive poor quality/defective watches. Orient Mako 2, Ray 2, and Kamasu are incredible dive watches for the money and Amazon is like the gold standard when it comes to hassle free easy returns.

This Invicta Pro Diver with NH35 movement is $66 for the black dial version. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000JQFX1G/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

That's with free same day Prime shipping if you're Amazon Prime member and free painless return if you're not happy. Invicta Pro Diver cheaper than even Steeldive NH35 Sub. And Steeldive NH35 is one of the cheapest Sub on AliExpress. Invicta Pro Diver has mineral glass compared to sapphire on Steeldive but so what? At $66, I don't care. I'll take Invicta Pro Diver over Steeldive Sub.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

chadol baegi said:


> Yesterday AliExpress refunded me for the wrong watch Heimdallr sent me during the last Summer Sale. However, I paid extra $29 to ship the wrong watch back to Heimdallr which they promised to reimburse me since it was their error. I plan to message Heimdallr to ask for the money. I hope they will honor their agreement, but I don't have high hopes based on your experience.
> 
> I share your sentiment that watch prices on AliExpress are not really that cheap when taken into consideration the lack of proper warranty and support when you receive poor quality/defective watches. Orient Mako 2, Ray 2, and Kamasu are incredible dive watches for the money and Amazon is like the gold standard when it comes to hassle free easy returns.
> 
> ...


Invicta is not known for great customer service, and the Steeldive has a ceramic bezel, solid end links, and way better lume. They are not as close on specs as you imply. I own a couple of Invictas, and their "Tritnite" lume is about what you would expect from a Chinese brand not using SuperLuminova. I often defended Invicta as a good value five years ago, but many AliExpress brands are just way beyond them in 2022. AliExpress is way riskier than buying off Amazon, but that why it's usually cheaper. 

You can pay more buying from an AD, or you can take your chances with a grey market model, and pocket some savings. You're taking a gamble on whether you'll need warranty work in the near future, and whether the seller will honor their alternative program. It's all a Risk/Reward calculation.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

StephenR said:


> Following on from my rant about not wanting/needing a new watch…
> 
> If push came to shove, which would get your vote as the best Bronze Willard?
> 
> ...


For me, the San Martin. In terms of looks, numbers on the bezel looks thicker and I prefer the more golden color of the SM. The Cronos looks more like the bronze I would see in a penny. The SM looks like it has a darker dial, which I slightly prefer. SM dial branding is preferable to me, assuming you don't go sterile. The SM crown is signed and the ridges it has seems like it would lead to superior grip but that's just a guess. Also it says on the SM page that the strap is Horween leather. I don't know how you would verify that, but if true that's pretty good.

As for the movement, while I am enticed by the high-beat PT5000, but it hasn't been around too long from what I have read, and it's long term longevity is in question. With the NH35 you know you're getting something sturdy, lasting, and cheap to replace (barring any kind of specific quality issue).

May I make an unsolicited suggestion taking into account your previous rant? Why not wait for the 11/11 sale and see how you feel about a new piece. If it isn't cheaper then, at the very least it will be the same price.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ratchnatch said:


> For me, the San Martin. In terms of looks, numbers on the bezel looks thicker and I prefer the more golden color of the SM. The Cronos looks more like the bronze I would see in a penny. The SM looks like it has a darker dial, which I slightly prefer. SM dial branding is preferable to me, assuming you don't go sterile. The SM crown is signed and the ridges it has seems like it would lead to superior grip but that's just a guess. Also it says on the SM page that the strap is Horween leather. I don't know how you would verify that, but if true that's pretty good.
> 
> As for the movement, while I am enticed by the high-beat PT5000, but it hasn't been around too long from what I have read, and it's long term longevity is in question. With the NH35 you know you're getting something sturdy, lasting, and cheap to replace (barring any kind of specific quality issue).
> 
> May I make an unsolicited suggestion taking into account your previous rant? Why not wait for the 11/11 sale and see how you feel about a new piece. If it isn't cheaper then, at the very least it will be the same price.


Thank, appreciate your thoughts. Re branding, I actually prefer the older model San Martin with a text logo rather than the current one, just looked cleaner to my eye.

As for waiting for 11.11, after looking up the price history I’d pretty much come to that conclusion myself, seeing that the SM sale price wasn’t as low as it his been in the past few months, so thank you for confirming that for me! I’m a sucker for sales, I’m a prime target for FOMO marketing!


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

StephenR said:


> Thank, appreciate your thoughts. Re branding, I actually prefer the older model San Martin with a text logo rather than the current one, just looked cleaner to my eye.
> 
> As for waiting for 11.11, after looking up the price history I’d pretty much come to that conclusion myself, seeing that the SM sale price wasn’t as low as it his been in the past few months, so thank you for confirming that for me! I’m a sucker for sales, I’m a prime target for FOMO marketing!


Same, I see a sale and I light up. Speaking for myself, I'm pretty new to the hobby in general and the allure of purchasing what is attractive to me is strong. I am still figuring out clear likes/dislikes so my net is cast wide. I've seen posts on the site of people that become unhappy with their purchasing practices and (whether real or not/attention seeking or not) that's a shame. It's not something I'd want anyone to go through. This is not directed at OP specifically; more so anyone, including myself, who feels the impulse to buy when they know they should not. Resist. Especially if you're at a point where it no longer brings joy or brings unhappiness. 


PSA over lol. Btw, what price checker do you use?


----------



## Tanker G1 (Feb 28, 2016)

Thinking I'm going to use the sale tomorrow as an excuse to pick up 2 or 3 of the RMALTI MM200s without logo.

I like these for $153

















And these for $146

























I really like these birch dials as well but sadly they're not included in the sale. $184

















Links:
MM200
MM200
MM200


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

ratchnatch said:


> As for the movement, while I am enticed by the high-beat PT5000, but it hasn't been around too long from what I have read, and it's long term longevity is in question. With the NH35 you know you're getting something sturdy, lasting, and cheap to replace (barring any kind of specific quality issue).


(Maybe I'm a little down because I'm dealing with a finnicky 4R36 movement - but I haven't gotten to the point where I just want to tear the movement out and slot in a fresh NH36)

Is there still a bit of a lucky draw element with Seiko/SII i.e. you can get a good one that runs for more than ten years without service, but it has to not be a lemon in the first place?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

That one looks interesting.









71.04US $ 36% OFF|New Tandorio AR Sapphire Glass Japan NH35 NH35A Brushed 200M Blue Grey Black Purple Dial Luminous Mechanical Mens Diver Watch| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

Tanker G1 said:


> Thinking I'm going to use the sale tomorrow as an excuse to pick up 2 or 3 of the RMALTI MM200s without logo.
> 
> I like these for $153
> View attachment 16845291
> ...


Thank you! I just ordered the white one with logo.
Don't exactly know why, but I still ordered.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mougino said:


> I'll probably get one of these titanium sweeping quartz fliegers, they'll be on sale:
> View attachment 16837610
> 
> 
> ...


The Titanium+Sapphire VH31 Flieger cost me exactly 69€ after discounts, almost the same price as its normal US price, which is not bad at all considering how us Europeans are getting screwed since 1 year or so. I took the full lume dial, will report when it reaches me.

Nicolas


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

Does anyone have the Sea Knight Monster and can comment on it, maybe compared to Heimdallr and Seastern. I was after the Heimdallr but the Sea Knight is nearly half the price in the sale (around $85us) and I’m curious as to what the difference might be in finishing, Lume etc. thanks.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Stevo67 said:


> Does anyone have the Sea Knight Monster and can comment on it, maybe compared to Heimdallr and Seastern. I was after the Heimdallr but the Sea Knight is nearly half the price in the sale (around $85us) and I’m curious as to what the difference might be in finishing, Lume etc. thanks.


Got link?


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

Link to Sea Knight Monster








105.64US $ 62% OFF|Sea Knight Monster Automatic Watch Men Nh36a Men's Mechanical Watches Sapphire Vintage Red Dial C3 Luminous Diver Watch 200m - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Stevo67 said:


> Does anyone have the Sea Knight Monster and can comment on it, maybe compared to Heimdallr and Seastern. I was after the Heimdallr but the Sea Knight is nearly half the price in the sale (around $85us) and I’m curious as to what the difference might be in finishing, Lume etc. thanks.


I don't have one, but I was told by another forum member that the Sea Knight doesn't have sharp edges, like the Heimdallr. The lume is C3 SuperLuminova, so it shouldn't be bad, but I don't know how it compares to the others. Most people who bought them seem pretty happy.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

wallu said:


> ...in the Asian mechanical watch group there are a few like mathey Tissot


Do you mean the Swiss company Mathey-Tissot founded by Edmond Mathey-Tissot of Les Ponts-de-Martel, Switzerland in 1886?

...they did at one time make models specifically for the Chinese market.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone know?
Are the aftermarket SKX007 cases IDENTICAL in size to the original?

In other words, will another aftermarket bezel, or an insert, fit an Ali Ex brand SKX case?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I’m tempted to get one of the 37mm Tandorio SKX013 homages to hold on to for one of my kids. I’d thought they only came in black, but just saw the dark navy one 

Comes to $108AUD ($74USD) after discounts, tax etc…









77.72US $ 36% OFF|37mm Tandorio Japan NH35A Sapphire Glass Green Luminous Automatic Men Watches Date Waffle Strap Green/Blue/Black Dial 3.8 Crown| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I’m tempted to get one of the 37mm Tandorio SKX013 homages to hold on to for one of my kids. I’d thought they only came in black, but just saw the dark navy one
> 
> Comes to $108AUD ($74USD) after discounts, tax etc…
> 
> ...


Been tempted too... reeeally tempted


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

My RMALTI MM200 finally arrived today complete with its custom Squid logo!

It's a very nice watch for the price and no issues. Everything seems to line up and custom dial printing is excellent, especially given the crappy picture I sent them!

Only had it a few hours, but some initial observations:

The dial colour is interesting: more of a teal blue/green under artificial lights than the stock images, but in sunlight it's more vibrant blue.
Bezel design is more engineer than the Seiko MM200. I like that there are a few bits where it's not a straight copy of the design.
Good bracelet with solid end links, screw links and a milled clasp. The no logo version of the watch has a plain clasp as well, so no 'RMALTI DESIGN' engraving (but you still get a signed crown with the 'R' logo).
From the stock images, it looked like the entire case was brushed, but it actually has polished sides except the middle edge.
came in a nice padded leatherette carry case (with the usual spring bar tool but no screw driver for the bracelet links)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> My experience with Ali, up until this situation, was nothing but positive. The problem is that from what I read, it's just a matter of time when you are going to have a problem with them. It was fine if you were getting a great watch for 20% of the price of Orient or Seiko. Be seeing current prices on Ali, that just doesn't make sense to choose Chinese brand without any warranty for quite often already the same price like for example Orient from official distribution.
> 
> If you order to the USA, it may still be affordable as the $ is strong and you don't pay tax on those purchases. But ordering Ali watch to Europe, means that you pay 100%-200% more than 2 years ago. They added automatic tax in Europe on all purchases, the $ is very strong today and on top of that chinese sellers became greedy. All those 3 factors together make Ali purchases pointless today IMO.


Sorry to inform you that we pay tax through AliX here in the United States but I am keenly aware the rest of you (mostly Europe) are getting creamed. And, yes, you are correct that an inordinate number of Ali watches are approaching Orient Watch prices (Orient is one of my favorites) and even some Micro and Swiss brands. But, I am still enamored w/SteelDive when they're on sale----so far, I/ve been lucky. I suspect the first time I get burned, I will have purchased my last AliX Chinese watch.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Sorry to inform you that we pay tax through AliX here in the United States but I am keenly aware the rest of you (mostly Europe) are getting creamed. And, yes, you are correct that an inordinate number of Ali watches are approaching Orient Watch prices (Orient is one of my favorites) and even some Micro and Swiss brands.


Surely you don't pay up to +100% displayed price in tax, as we Europeans do? (and no, I don't call you Shirley)


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> Surely you don't pay up to +100% displayed price in tax, as we Europeans do? (and no, I don't call you Shirley)





mougino said:


> Surely you don't pay up to +100% displayed price in tax, as we Europeans do? (and no, I don't call you Shirley)


Shirley, if I lived in Europe, AliX would not even be on my radar!!!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Shirley, if I lived in Europe, AliX would not even be on my radar!!!


It's been long time gone AliEx was interesting.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Come on, just go for it !  



Grasshopperglock said:


> It's beginning. My email is getting filled with Ali sales.
> 
> They really want me buying this with the tall grass dial.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

manchette said:


> Come on, just go for it !


I can't get past the name. It reminds me of TV commercials. 

"Use Cadisen for that daily foot itch"...

I can't get that out my head.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

dogbot said:


> My RMALTI MM200 finally arrived today complete with its custom Squid logo!
> 
> It's a very nice watch for the price and no issues. Everything seems to line up and custom dial printing is excellent, especially given the crappy picture I sent them!
> 
> ...


That squid logo is your own design?
Love it!


Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

I've given this one so much wrist time it seems, I had to order a Blue dial on the Sale today.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Okay, so one sale starts today and runs thru the 26th, then another sale starts on the 28th? Is that still the schedule?
If so, does anyone know if there will be a noticeable difference in discounts? Should one wait for the second sale?

Thanks

- Phil



Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Has anyone ever seen a watch with that dial? Don't know that brand but the dial looks awesome (i believe its this famous painting). Great price after codes considering it's NH35 with sapphire and its got free return in case of any problems.









76.16US $ 36% OFF|New 40mm Bliger Starry Sky Scream Blue Dial Japan NH35A Mens Watch Sapphire GlassBlack Bezel Luminous Hands Oyster Bracelet| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

hollywoodphil said:


> That squid logo is your own design?
> Love it!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


The Squid logo is heavily influenced by Google Images  
Every day I wear it, I'll be looking over my shoulder for a trademark infringement law suit!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

hollywoodphil said:


> Okay, so one sale starts today and runs thru the 26th, then another sale starts on the 28th? Is that still the schedule?
> If so, does anyone know if there will be a noticeable difference in discounts? Should one wait for the second sale?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


There'll always be a better discount tomorrow...


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

StephenR said:


> Following on from my rant about not wanting/needing a new watch…
> 
> If push came to shove, which would get your vote as the best Bronze Willard?
> 
> ...


Probably I'd go with what I know, so the SM. But that PT5000 would be tempting. 

Right now, I'm about to go hunting for an Addiesdive or Steeldive bronze 6105...


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a watch with that dial? Don't know that brand but the dial looks awesome (i believe its this famous painting). Great price after codes considering it's NH35 with sapphire and its got free return in case of any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a version of Edvard Munch's 'The Scream"


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

dogbot said:


> My RMALTI MM200 finally arrived today complete with its custom Squid logo!
> 
> It's a very nice watch for the price and no issues. Everything seems to line up and custom dial printing is excellent, especially given the crappy picture I sent them!
> 
> ...


That looks amazing and I love the logo! You must be an Octonauts fan 

What do you think of the bezel action and is there any back-play?

If you had to compare it with any of the other well known brands, where would you rank it - San Martin? Steeldive? Pagani Design?


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

percysmith said:


> (Maybe I'm a little down because I'm dealing with a finnicky 4R36 movement - but I haven't gotten to the point where I just want to tear the movement out and slot in a fresh NH36)
> 
> Is there still a bit of a lucky draw element with Seiko/SII i.e. you can get a good one that runs for more than ten years without service, but it has to not be a lemon in the first place?


I don't have personal experience with the movement, but I have read about it and peoples thoughts on it plenty as it is a movement that several watches here use. I think there's a luck or chance factor in any watch/movement you buy; with some the percentage of risk is higher than others. With NH-35, with all that I have read, the risk of getting a lemon seems lower, than for example, a PT-5000. That may not mean that NH35 is an objectively superior movement or it has less lemons out there, but since there is a larger sample size of use and longevity, there is a clearer consensus on its quality and performance compared to, again, a PT-5000 for example.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I can't get past the name. It reminds me of TV commercials.
> 
> "Use Cadisen for that daily foot itch"...
> 
> I can't get that out my head.


See how Marketing power got you ? ;=)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Watchout63 said:


> I've given this one so much wrist time it seems, I had to order a Blue dial on the Sale today.
> 
> View attachment 16847170


My blue SD1970, is now my everyday watch. Since I received it, I hardly wear anything else.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Has anyone ever seen a watch with that dial? Don't know that brand but the dial looks awesome (i believe its this famous painting). Great price after codes considering it's NH35 with sapphire and its got free return in case of any problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a mashup of two famous paintings, "Starry Night" by Vincent Van Gogh, and "The Scream" by Edvard Munch. I've also seen "Starry Night" mashed up with the woodblock, "The Great Wave off Kanagawa" by Hokusai.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I'm wondering if yo u saw an increase in prices before the sales, i read some that said their basket had 25% of increase a day before (?). That'd be very good (for salers) , is this possible ? 

I see this & i'm like ... no way (110-120€)








87.99US $ 84% de réduction|GUANQIN – Montre pour hommes, japonais, automatique, mécanique, mouvement saphir NH36, étanche, en acier inoxydable | AliExpress


Achetez malin, vivez mieux! Aliexpress.com




fr.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

manchette said:


> I'm wondering if yo u saw an increase in prices before the sales, i read some that said their basket had 25% of increase a day before (?). That'd be very good (for salers) , is this possible ?
> 
> I see this & i'm like ... no way (110-120€)
> 
> ...


I can’t say I noticed it on the few things I have in my cart, but I do always check pricearchive.org to see what the history looks like…


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

Every watch I had in my cart. Wasn't included in this 'great Ali sale'. The watches that are on sale, seem to be inventory reduction. Less popular styles in common models.

The watches I want haven't moved in price. Outside of the same coupon discounts as before the sale. Otherwise, they're the same old price.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

manchette said:


> I'm wondering if yo u saw an increase in prices before the sales, i read some that said their basket had 25% of increase a day before (?). That'd be very good (for salers) , is this possible ?
> 
> I see this & i'm like ... no way (110-120€)
> 
> ...


Lol, I bought this watch in march for 50% of that price - around 45$ shipped to Europe with all taxes.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Grasshopperglock said:


> Every watch I had in my cart. Wasn't included in this 'great Ali sale'. The watches that are on sale, seem to be inventory reduction. Less popular styles in common models.
> 
> The watches I want haven't moved in price. Outside of the same coupon discounts as before the sale. Otherwise, they're the same old price.


Remember those girls in high school who just couldn't be persuaded to go out with you no matter what?
You got a car! Nope.
Tickets to a her fave band's concert! Mmmm ...... ........ nope.

All of life is an extension of high school. Dammit.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

November 2021 order versus this latest Sale order. It was a No Brainer for me  🍻




















🍻


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

If you have been tempted by Tsar Bomba (Richard Mille style watches), then their offical store on AliExpress has two coupons right at the top of the page with are pretty unbeatable:

Spend $100.01 and get $100.00 off: UJ6K6VAAYH1B 
Spend $50.01 and get $50,00 off: 9IP1YF0N5NWK 



Buy Products Online from China Wholesalers at Aliexpress.com


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

TSAR has come out with 15.5mm thick models. Verses the 16.8mm. 

I'll be getting a quartz, 15.5. However, where I'm looking at them. There's only two 15.5 models. One is orange accented and the other is a gold tone.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Springy Watch said:


> If you have been tempted by Tsar Bomba (Richard Mille style watches), then their offical store on AliExpress has two coupons right at the top of the page with are pretty unbeatable:
> 
> Spend $100.01 and get $100.00 off: UJ6K6VAAYH1B
> Spend $50.01 and get $50,00 off: 9IP1YF0N5NWK
> ...


Those coupons are only for specific items. The $100 coupon is only good for one model which costs $499; $50 coupon is only good for $350-$450 models. Seems pretty overpriced for homage watches to me even with the coupons.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> That looks amazing and I love the logo! You must be an Octonauts fan
> 
> What do you think of the bezel action and is there any back-play?
> 
> If you had to compare it with any of the other well known brands, where would you rank it - San Martin? Steeldive? Pagani Design?


Yikes! Just checked out the Octonauts logo. That is dangerously close!








In answer to your questions:
The bezel action is pretty good. Not too stiff or loose to turn - a nice positive click. There is a tiny, tiny amount of back play, but less than a click.
In terms of quality: The case and bracelet are very nicely finished - very good polishing and brushing with crisp lines. 
There's no sharp edges like my Pagani Design Speedmaster, but the deployment on the clasp is not as smooth as the Pagani. 
The RMALTI lume is excellent - torch bright. As good my Citizen divers which have BGW9. 
The screw down crown is not as smooth as my Tactical Frog 62MAS. It has a slight grittiness.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Remember those girls in high school who just couldn't be persuaded to go out with you no matter what?
> You got a car! Nope.
> Tickets to a her fave band's concert! Mmmm ...... ........ nope.
> 
> All of life is an extension of high school. Dammit.


It's amazing what happened when I gotta car....fact


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Been churning out these reviews. expect the Baltany Quartz tomorrow, then the RMALTI after that.


----------



## Grasshopperglock (Jul 31, 2021)

It looks like a little gremlin blowing a kiss.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

manchette said:


> I'm wondering if yo u saw an increase in prices before the sales, i read some that said their basket had 25% of increase a day before (?). That'd be very good (for salers) , is this possible ?
> 
> I see this & i'm like ... no way (110-120€)
> 
> ...


I called out *I Like Watches* for touting that as a "SALE" price, when there are plenty of other sellers offering that same watch for $79.99 all year long. I remember when Gearbest was selling them for $35 during their many Flash Sales.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Grasshopperglock said:


> I can't get past the name. It reminds me of TV commercials.
> 
> "Use Cadisen for that daily foot itch"...
> 
> I can't get that out my head.


I like my Cadisen, and there are far worse names and watches. Who ever thought someone could make a successful watch brand named "Nixon"? 

I always think of this as my "Carnival" 8818G, even though the dial and rotor say "JIANIANHUA HWGUOJI". (The "12" on mine is aligned correctly)


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

wallu said:


> These doxa copies are hideous do they even know the decompression scale? Realistically it should be totally metric these days and have clear instructions


What is not hideous the ignore button!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> If you have been tempted by Tsar Bomba (Richard Mille style watches), then their offical store on AliExpress has two coupons right at the top of the page with are pretty unbeatable:
> 
> Spend $100.01 and get $100.00 off: UJ6K6VAAYH1B
> Spend $50.01 and get $50,00 off: 9IP1YF0N5NWK
> ...


It's BS... you have to buy the $499 model to use the $100 coupon, and spend at least $350 to use the $50, it is really misleading.

All of their supposed sale items are shady deals. They list one watch, in the thumbnail, as $135










When you click on, there is not a single watch available at that price, even the one pictured. The cheapest variant is $10 more than advertised, so not a LOT more, so I guess they figure people will shrug it off?

Not picking on Tsar Bomba specifically, a LOT of the Ali shops pull that sh** and it annoys me no end


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

[


DSlocum said:


> It's BS... you have to buy the $499 model to use the $100 coupon, and spend at least $350 to use the $50, it is really misleading.
> 
> All of their supposed sale items are shady deals. They list one watch, in the thumbnail, as $135
> 
> ...


 add one of the cheaper ones (144.49USD) to your cart, then go to your Shopping Cart, select the Bomb, and you get a decent discount automatically. AE NEVER lies 😎


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

turdbogls said:


> Been churning out these reviews. expect the Baltany Quartz tomorrow, then the RMALTI after that.


Those hands tho.... them tips... just sayin


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Springy Watch said:


> If you have been tempted by Tsar Bomba (Richard Mille style watches), then their offical store on AliExpress has two coupons right at the top of the page with are pretty unbeatable:
> 
> Spend $100.01 and get $100.00 off: UJ6K6VAAYH1B
> Spend $50.01 and get $50,00 off: 9IP1YF0N5NWK
> ...


Thanks for this, but it does not work for the cheaper models...not that I would expect them to work.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Those hands tho.... them tips... just sayin


lol, don't say it 🤣 

also, a nother newer release and review on this Baltany


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

turdbogls said:


> RMALTI grand Seiko Birch homage just unboxed. this thing is impressive, guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been quite pleased to see the influx of Grand Seiko homages popping up. The case finishing definitely looks quite good, and so does the dial/hand finishing too. Usually the metallic hour markers just look so blobby and imprecise on many Ali-X watches. But this RMALTI looks quite sharp under close inspection, very nice.

Thanks for guinea-pigging on this RMALTI example and providing a video, it's convinced me to take a punt on this RMALTI myself. I wasn't a huge fan of the dial options for the stainless steel versions. But I found a quite nice burgundy dial option in a rose gold coloured case that I've ordered.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> Those hands tho.... them tips... just sayin


They don't look like d!cks, you just have a perverted mind 
This could have been the Tsar Bomba...I swear they look to me like WWII bombs.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

DKE said:


> These Cronos pilots looks pretty like pretty nice Mark XVIII homages. I particularly like the thin case (10 mm) and other measurements. Anyone have experience with them? I am tempted to get a sterile black dial PT5000 model to see if I like the style in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I went ahead and ordered one with a bit of a coupon discount. Will let you know what I think.


----------



## Dudubjd (Nov 16, 2011)

DKE said:


> These Cronos pilots looks pretty like pretty nice Mark XVIII homages. I particularly like the thin case (10 mm) and other measurements. Anyone have experience with them? I am tempted to get a sterile black dial PT5000 model to see if I like the style in general.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have the same doubt.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Ipse said:


> They don't look like d!cks, you just have a perverted mind
> This could have been the Tsar Bomba...I swear they look to me like WWII bombs.


Hey now


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> I've been quite pleased to see the influx of Grand Seiko homages popping up. The case finishing definitely looks quite good, and so does the dial/hand finishing too. Usually the metallic hour markers just look so blobby and imprecise on many Ali-X watches. But this RMALTI looks quite sharp under close inspection, very nice.
> 
> Thanks for guinea-pigging on this RMALTI example and providing a video, it's convinced me to take a punt on this RMALTI myself. I wasn't a huge fan of the dial options for the stainless steel versions. But I found a quite nice burgundy dial option in a rose gold coloured case that I've ordered.


happy to play guanine pig. Sometimes (like with the RMALTI) it works out well, other times (like the Lacz Denton Hauer chronograph) it doesn't. I've pre-reviews I was burned when buying early...so I've kinda vowed to be one of the first to check out stuff like this.

my Full review is rendering right now, so MAYBE tonight, but most likely tomorrow morning.
no surprise...it's about 24 minutes long of me just gushing over it....its REALLY good. so happy with this one.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 1723 review ~16-18$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_9hgfsY


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New 40 mm pilots in funky colors, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 powered:


















59.7US $ 85% OFF|Swiss Pilot Automatic Watch Reloj Automatico De Hombre Relojes Mechanical Timepieces Sapphire Steel Flieger Wristwatch Japan Uhr - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

RMALTY RM001 review is out...put some more important things aside to get this one out before the sales ended as some models are discounted.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Does anyone know if the SN0021 with the dark blue dial is enamel/glossy like the green one?

I have my share of matte and sunburst dials, looking to get a deep glossy dial. Or something close.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> New 40 mm pilots in funky colors, sapphire crystal, Miyota 8215 powered:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or did they ruin the look with black text and branding? The sterile dial pics make them look so much better.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Is it just me, or did they ruin the look with black text and branding? The sterile dial pics make them look so much better.


Eh, the color doesn’t really bother me, but I can see why it might bother others. 

What does bother me is the way they put a dot over the capital letter “I” in the brand name. I guess we all have our triggers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> RMALTY RM001 review is out...put some more important things aside to get this one out before the sales ended as some models are discounted.


I would much rather have the bracelet, but the price on the strap is hard to beat.* Under $120* w/coupons (before taxes).








147.37US $ 50% OFF|Rmalti 40mm Men Mechanical Wristwatches Sapphire Glass Automatic Watches 10bar Waterproof Watch Men Watch Customization Nh35 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> happy to play guanine pig. Sometimes (like with the RMALTI) it works out well, other times (like the Lacz Denton *Hauer* chronograph) it doesn't. I


I think you meant "Hamilton"?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> turdbogls said:
> 
> 
> > happy to play guanine pig. Sometimes (like with the RMALTI) it works out well, other times (like the Lacz Denton Hauer chronograph) it doesn't.
> ...


He also meant guinea pig


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Good news on faulty SD 1970 return. Ali customer service gave me a coupon for return parcel that I had to cover.


----------



## Mike Advice PI (Dec 28, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> Does anyone know if the SN0021 with the dark blue dial is enamel/glossy like the green one?
> 
> I have my share of matte and sunburst dials, looking to get a deep glossy dial. Or something close.


It's glossy according to San Martin and confirmed in the photo posted by Caltex88 in the 'New Dark Blue Dial SN0021B-3, SOON!!' thread in the dedicated San Martin Watches section. It looks very nice.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I was on the lookout for this one and ordered the first day I saw it. Overall it is pretty good, aside from one pretty important thing…the bezel is absolute crap. From the lume application, to the glue coming out at 10:00, to the worst bezel turning sound and feeling you could imagine. 

Still looks pretty cool though. You win some and you lose some on Ali.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

FJR1971 said:


> I was on the lookout for this one and ordered the first day I saw it. Overall it is pretty good, aside from one pretty important thing…the bezel is absolute crap. From the lume application, to the glue coming out at 10:00, to the worst bezel turning sound and feeling you could imagine.


If it were a $100 watch ok but it is unacceptable for that price


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

60.74US $ 85% OFF|2021 DUKA Wrist Watch Brand New luxury Automatic watch for men mechanical watch men ceramics Bezel 100m Steel Diver Watch NH35| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com





Have you ever heard about this brand? Decent price for sapphire with NH35.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

mougino said:


> If it were a $100 watch ok but it is unacceptable for that price


I am saying that a lot lately, and not just about watches.


----------



## Cover Drive (Aug 18, 2021)

FJR1971 said:


> I am saying that a lot lately, and not just about watches.


Know what you mean pal….. I mean, £100 of electricity ain’t what it used to be!


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 60.74US $ 85% OFF|2021 DUKA Wrist Watch Brand New luxury Automatic watch for men mechanical watch men ceramics Bezel 100m Steel Diver Watch NH35| | - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


No, but now I’m hungry!


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Mike Advice PI said:


> It's glossy according to San Martin and confirmed in the photo posted by Caltex88 in the 'New Dark Blue Dial SN0021B-3, SOON!!' thread in the dedicated San Martin Watches section. It looks very nice.


Aha, thank you for pointing me to that thread. Looks like it is also enamel like the green!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Guys,
Been wearing this Baltany for a few days now, nearly a week. Took it to Italy as a holiday watch. Swam in the Lake Como (100m WR by Chinese standards) with the provided leather strap (turned out to be water resistant too). Now strolling along the streets of Milan and seeing Rolexes and AP’s on the wrists of the passersby and not feeling any inferior watch-wise. Set the watch when I received it (17 or 18 August) and now on 24 Aug it is 1 sec fast. Not bad I reckon. The crystal has got so much clear AR that it looks like my favourite acrylic. I even got used to the oversized second hand. If you’re into the W10 styling get it before the sale ends. It’s worth every penny. And I’m a moaning type when it comes to watches.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

This came in yesterday. Powered by an ST19. It is incredible.

I had no idea there was about to be a sale, but I think SM bumped the prices up a bit before the sale because it’s not that much cheaper than what I paid.
















This one is probably worth a write up and some macros. Finishing got _significantly_ better since my v2 water ghost.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

SM prices have gone up but from what I’m hearing/reading so has their finishing


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

San Martin did drop some prices/added more coupons since the sale started, I almost bought one of those today since total price with tax was a bit under $300 but I decided to just keep it to the Aesop tourbillon until 11/11.


----------



## rideontime (Aug 7, 2021)

I was looking for a chronograph with a 12 hour totalizer, and chanced upon these from Parnis.

Does anyone know if they are a homage, or an original design?









83.99US $ 50% OFF|Parnis 42mm Black Dial Quartz Chronograph Watch Men Leather Strap Week Display Calendar Men's Watch Relogio Masculino 2020 Box - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Rumcajs9 said:


> 60.74US $ 85% OFF|2021 DUKA Wrist Watch Brand New luxury Automatic watch for men mechanical watch men ceramics Bezel 100m Steel Diver Watch NH35| | - AliExpress
> 
> 
> Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com
> ...


These have been available for a while. There were several rather unfavorable reviews of the watch on YouTube when it was first released. As I recall, the watches in hand didn’t look anything like the (apparently photoshopped) pictures in the sales listing. 

I don’t know if they have corrected the issues, but I recommend watching a few reviews before you make a purchasing decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> SM prices have gone up but from what I’m hearing/reading so has their finishing


The transitions are remarkably sharp, even from polish to polish. I don’t think any of my other watches have lug _tips_ this crisp without being pointy like my water ghost.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

rideontime said:


> I was looking for a chronograph with a 12 hour totalizer, and chanced upon these from Parnis.
> 
> Does anyone know if they are a homage, or an original design?
> 
> ...


Strongly inspired by IWC but still original, I don't know any Top Gun or Pilot with the 3-6-9-12 -and- only subdial hands that are orange.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> These have been available for a while. There were several rather unfavorable reviews of the watch on YouTube when it was first released. As I recall, the watches in hand didn’t look anything like the (apparently photoshopped) pictures in the sales listing.
> 
> I don’t know if they have corrected the issues, but I recommend watching a few reviews before you make a purchasing decision.
> 
> ...


If there's no reviews on the listings (I tried several), the seller usually wants to hide something. I skip the watch when I see that.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Cheers guys, sounds like it's better to skip that brand.

Edit: need help as I'm torn between these three  The blue one is Tandorio and the painting one is Bliger but I'm 100% sure they come from the same factory. Blue one looks phenomenal but the painting one would be something new in my collection. Orange one looks very interesting too, its a shame that its has got some text.

Any opinions on Bliger brand? Who produces it?


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

Looking to scratch that Mondaine Swiss Railway itch without shelling out 1000$?








45.08US $ 51% OFF|Watch For Men Automatic Mechanical Luxury Business Dress Wristwatch Waterproof Relogio Masculino Black Leather Strap Male Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Looking to scratch that Mondaine Swiss Railway itch without shelling out 1000$?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got this watch and I highly recommend, fantastic value for money. Even the strap is very nice and there is no need to change it, which is very rare with such cheap watches.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Looking to scratch that Mondaine Swiss Railway itch without shelling out 1000$?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well hello there...


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

Caledonia said:


> Well hello there...
> View attachment 16855248
> View attachment 16855250












Curious if this one that's more true to the Swiss Railway design (without the numbers) has sapphire or not.
On the other one it says Sapphire underneath, but this one does not and I'm curious to know if it still has sapphire.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Curious if this one that's more true to the Swiss Railway design (without the numbers) has sapphire or not.
> On the other one it says Sapphire underneath, but this one does not and I'm curious to know if it still has sapphire.


No sapphire, I was willing to forego that as I wanted the all baton dial.
Lovely watches, wait til the 11/11 sale & get it even cheaper (hopefully)


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

Caledonia said:


> No sapphire, I was willing to forego that as I wanted the all baton dial.
> Lovely watches, wait til the 11/11 sale & get it even cheaper (hopefully)


Curious if this more expensive customizable version has sapphire, it would justify the S in AM7068M*S*-B-1








62.13US $ 27% OFF|Logo Customized Watch For Men Automatic Self Winding Watches Mechanical Swiss Railway Railroad Personalized Sea-gull Wristwatch - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Curious if this more expensive customizable version has sapphire, it would justify the S in AM7068M*S*-B-1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could be right, give Berny Store a message, they have good customer service.


----------



## Riddim Driven (Jun 3, 2007)

So much hit or miss. So much to weed through. I’m glad you gents are out there fighting in the trenches every day, field testing this Cra… stuff. 🥵 Thank you for your service 👍


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I think you meant "Hamilton"?





mougino said:


> He also meant guinea pig


wow, I must have been really tired when I wrote that


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> If there's no reviews on the listings (I tried several), the seller usually wants to hide something. I skip the watch when I see that.


I realize you meant reviews on the AliExpress product page, but here are some YouTube reviews of the watch when it was launched last year. At the risk of spoiling the reviews for you, I remember being disappointed because the idea of the watch is great.






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Curious if this more expensive customizable version has sapphire, it would justify the S in AM7068M*S*-B-1


It specifically says sapphire in the specifications.


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

Pfeffernuss said:


> It specifically says sapphire in the specifications.


If I wanted to buy that I would message them to be sure. I got screwed like that ordering a Qimei CWC Homage that said Sapphire in the description, only to find out it was hardlex. My advice is you double check when it's not clearly written.


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

mougino said:


> Strongly inspired by IWC but still original, I don't know any Top Gun or Pilot with the 3-6-9-12 -and- only subdial hands that are orange.


I wonder if it may also be homaging the Farer chronograph, impressive observations of market if so, but maybe they came up with such specific colours by coincidence... considering AliExpress Chinese watch makers usual approach to watch making 50/50. It's not a straight copy so that's good.










Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Sr.Muttley said:


> My advice is you double check when it's not clearly written.


It is clearly written, twice. But, you can always ask.

"Dear friend! Of course it's sapphire, just pay dear!" and settled.

In the meantime, while having too many watches to wear and too little income to do unnecessary things, ordered a custom dial Rmalti and a Tandorio. Every sale the same thing (although I found this sale rather disappointing (luckily)).


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Silly question here : 

the 10% cashback on some items on AliExpress are only available for the app or is it available for purchases on the web ?

Thanks


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Notathome said:


> Silly question here :
> 
> the 10% cashback on some items on AliExpress are only available for the app or is it available for purchases on the web ?
> 
> Thanks


Here it's app only. But don't be fooled by the 10 percent anyway


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> Silly question here :
> 
> the 10% cashback on some items on AliExpress are only available for the app or is it available for purchases on the web ?
> 
> Thanks





Pfeffernuss said:


> Here it's app only. But don't be fooled by the 10 percent anyway


Agreed, only the app shows the cashback, but I just purchased a mesh bracelet and my cashback from 2022-08-22 cannot be applied 🙁 ali taunts me with a so-called "bonus" of 6,90€, but there is absolutely no way at all to use it, and god knows I tried. Their FAQ doesn't help whatsoever, at this stage it's purely a scam...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Here's a cool NH35-powered cockpit watch:
























104.99US $ 50% OFF|New 42mm GEERVO No Logo Sapphire Crystal Stainless Steel Square Case Japanese nh35 Movement Watch Men Auto Date Luminous 10Bar| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

My cheap AliX digital calliper is having a seizure. Even when replacing the battery it’s all over the place and jumps around numbers. I left it next to a window, maybe the sun/heat fried it? Anybody have had this? 
Was thinking of upgrading to a better one with an extra decimal, maybe it’s a sign


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Well, that 


mougino said:


> Agreed, only the app shows the cashback, but I just purchased a mesh bracelet and my cashback from 2022-08-22 cannot be applied 🙁 ali taunts me with a so-called "bonus" of 6,90€, but there is absolutely no way at all to use it, and god knows I tried. Their FAQ doesn't help whatsoever, at this stage it's purely a scam...
> View attachment 16856368
> 
> 
> View attachment 16856369



Another bad surprise from Ali....  

Does anyone here find the way to use Ali bonuses ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> My cheap AliX digital calliper is having a seizure. Even when replacing the battery it’s all over the place and jumps around numbers. I left it next to a window, maybe the sun/heat fried it? Anybody have had this?
> Was thinking of upgrading to a better one with an extra decimal, maybe it’s a sign
> View attachment 16856410


Yeap, had/have that too. It's already my second cheap one like yours, my first acted erratically so I replaced it, and my second is starting too...


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Notathome said:


> Well, that
> 
> Another bad surprise from Ali....
> 
> Does anyone here find the way to use Ali bonuses ?


The bonus works just fine. Ordered a few items today, got some bonuses and when the items were marked as shipped could use them on the next purchases. All went well.

It's just not "10 percent" one might be expecting, that's all. On a $100 purchase you won't get a $10 bonus.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Yeap, had/have that too. It's already my second cheap one like yours, my first acted erratically so I replaced it, and my second is starting too...


Aw that’s annoying. Not recommended to go cheap on these then.

I paid £2.80 for it late last year and now it’s £4.77. Cheap product, but prices have gone up across the board 🤔


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Aw that’s annoying. Not recommended to go cheap on these then.
> 
> I paid £2.80 for it late last year and now it’s £4.77. Cheap product, but prices have gone up across the board 🤔


*OT*

Just like with watches, you can go too cheap. Most watches that cost around £2.80 only last a few weeks, so why should a digital caliper be any different? Donut media has done some great YouTube videos, regarding buying ultracheap tools off Wish.com.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Aw that’s annoying. Not recommended to go cheap on these then.
> 
> I paid £2.80 for it late last year and now it’s £4.77. Cheap product, but prices have gone up across the board 🤔


I bought mine at the local builders merchants, and in the process found out that in Portuguese they're called 'paquímetro digital'; hence I now refer to mine as my 'elephant meter'...


----------



## AlexCristiano (Apr 1, 2015)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I bought mine at the local builders merchants, and in the process found out that in Portuguese they're called 'paquímetro digital'; hence I now refer to mine as my 'elephant meter'...


Close enough, lol.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Pfeffernuss said:


> ... ordered a custom dial Rmalti...


Ooohh, was tempted to get one but held off for now. I really need to sell a few watches first.

Which model did you go for and did you opt for a text logo or an image?


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I bought mine at the local builders merchants, and in the process found out that in Portuguese they're called 'paquímetro digital'; hence I now refer to mine as my 'elephant meter'...


Aka pied à coulisse > peclisse > pai da Alice (Alice's father).


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

What’s wrong with AliX these days?
same watch, cheaper with Amazon Prime?


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> What’s wrong with AliX these days?
> same watch, cheaper with Amazon Prime?
> 
> View attachment 16858442
> ...


This isn’t new. You should always cross-shop Aliexpress with Amazon, the brand websites, and a few other sites like Watchdives. 

I’ve found that generally AliExpress is cheaper, but not always. And when the prices are close, I tend to go for the site with quicker shipping and/or the better return policy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> This isn’t new. You should always cross-shop Aliexpress with Amazon, the brand websites, and a few other sites like Watchdives.
> 
> I’ve found that generally AliExpress is cheaper, but not always. And when the prices are close, I tend to go for the site with quicker shipping and/or the better return policy.
> 
> ...


Amazon has an automatic pricing system, and sellers are incentivized to use it. If the Amazon algorithm determines a product hasn't sold in a while, the price is lowered. As soon as buyers notice the lowered price, and start buying the product, the price is jacked back up. Alternatively, individual stores/sellers on Amazon, can determine an item is a slow seller, and decide to blow out the stock by slashing prices. They may even take a small loss, but this frees up capital for buying better selling inventory.

I have purchased several "AliExpress" branded watches off Amazon. I bought a Starking Rooster watch from Amazon. It was selling for the same price as AliEx, and it came DOA. Amazon has hassle free, no cost returns. The second one worked fine. I'm glad I didn't have to deal with the Alibaba dispute system, or pay for shipping back to China. Unfortunately, many of the brands that had Amazon stores, no longer do. Selling on Amazon has fairly high overhead.


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Looks like Pagani Design and Hruodland have had a baby


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Can you guys help me choose between enamel green vs enamel blue I ordered the blue one but told SM to hold off on shipping and now I am being obnoxiously indecisive.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> Can you guys help me choose between enamel green vs enamel blue I ordered the blue one but told SM to hold off on shipping and now I am being obnoxiously indecisive.


I like the black with gilt best, so I am no help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> I like the black with gilt best, so I am no help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No help at all


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> Can you guys help me choose between enamel green vs enamel blue I ordered the blue one but told SM to hold off on shipping and now I am being obnoxiously indecisive.


Blue. Go with your first choice.


----------



## dogbot (Dec 6, 2009)

sopapillas said:


> Can you guys help me choose between enamel green vs enamel blue I ordered the blue one but told SM to hold off on shipping and now I am being obnoxiously indecisive.


I love a blue dial watch, but the green and gold go so well, that would be my choice. The fact you've paused the shipping shows you feel the same subconsciously.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

I like all three colors. So buy them all. .

But my rule is always go with your first instinct if you're unsure. It's usually the right one.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> Blue. Go with your first choice.





dogbot said:


> I love a blue dial watch, but the green and gold go so well, that would be my choice. The fact you've paused the shipping shows you feel the same subconsciously.


I think I’m going to go blue. I already have a SARB017 and a Longines Legend Diver Bronze to fill the green / gilt spaces in the box. 

Okay, I also have a bunch of blue watches too, but enamel blue seems different enough to not overlap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Question to the connoisseurs: is it a clone of an existing watch, or an original design?
















33.15US $ 94% OFF|Olevs Trendy Grate Quality Corium Strap Watch For Men Quartz Waterproof Fashion Wristwatch Cartoon Dog Watches - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> Question to the connoisseurs: is it a clone of an existing watch, or an original design?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ve definitely seen those before…

These show up when I google “square dog watch”, but I vaguely remember seeing them listed for a few hundred, so the “Taraiga” ones are probably drop shipped from the same manufacturer as Olevs.


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> I like the black with gilt best, so I am no help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1 on black


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

b0fh said:


> +1 on black


The black gilt looks incredible, but I’m looking for a gloss enamel or lacquer dial as I have a ton of matte black dials.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Paul A. Mountit said:


> What’s wrong with AliX these days?
> same watch, cheaper with Amazon Prime?
> 
> View attachment 16858442
> ...


Double check the movement. I found a similar deal and it didn't have the NH35. Sorry, I cannot remember what movement it did have.
Could it be these deals are because some EU warehouses are popping up for Ali brands? I haven't a clue.


----------



## Paul A. Mountit (Oct 24, 2020)

Akirafur said:


> Double check the movement. I found a similar deal and it didn't have the NH35. Sorry, I cannot remember what movement it did have.
> Could it be these deals are because some EU warehouses are popping up for Ali brands? I haven't a clue.


Both ads says NH35


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

New Pagani GS homage, no more "water resistnat" typo on the dial: 89.99US $ 82% OFF|2022 PAGANI DESIGN New Men Quartz WatchesTop Brand Sapphire Glass AR Coated Watch100M Waterproof Stainless Steel Watch for Men| | - AliExpress 
$70 with a coupon, I'm in for a blue one.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

How's this for an AliExpress discount? Specht&Sohne Monaco $370 (MSRP $595), $70.56 on AliEx









Monaco Gulf Edition


A design classic beloved by connoisseurs, the instantly recognizable Monaco is cooler and more cutting-edge than ever. The Monaco’s provocative look represented a complete break with conventional watch design. Often copied, never equaled, the Monaco stands out for design features like the big...




spechtandsohne.com












74.9US $ 31% OFF|2022 New Arrivals Mens Watches Top Brand Luxury Stainless Steel Japan Vk64 Chronograph Male Quartz Wristwatches 5 Bar Waterproof - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Springy Watch said:


> Looks like Pagani Design and Hruodland have had a baby
> 
> View attachment 16860088


Hruodland at least tells Pagani it fathered the child, but many people suspect Sugess and Hruodland had a secret affair. LOL


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Looks like Pagani Design and Hruodland have had a baby
> 
> View attachment 16860088





HoustonReal said:


> Hruodland at least tells Pagani it fathered the child, but many people suspect Sugess and Hruodland had a secret affair. LOL


Hate the 24-hour counter What's the point of a running 24 hr subdial?

But - otoh - they can't mount the VK61 sideways can they, because of the buttons https://www.hirschuhren.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/S-VK67-English.pdf ? Otherwise have to look outside Seiko mecaquartz for a bicompax.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Just something fun…









2.92US $ 33% OFF|Trump Watch Makes Fun Of Trump Watch Us President Watch Fashion Trend Student Non-mechanical Watch Sport Quartz Watch - Digital Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> How's this for an AliExpress discount? Specht&Sohne Monaco $370 (MSRP $595), $70.56 on AliEx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bought the Specht & Sohne a few months back-----dead out of the box!!!!!!! I ate it !!! Eating a POS is bad for the psyche!!!!! My advice----buy a McDonald's a few times instead-----you'll enjoy it more! Like the cheap tools, stay away from cheap watches!!!!!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

269.0US $ 60% OFF|RED STAR China Aviation Hardlex Chronograph Seagull Movement 1963 Mechanical Watch For Men ST1901 42mm Watches Male 2022 Pilot| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Mineral glass for an AliX $269 watch!!!!!! Unbelievable!


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

johnmichael said:


> Mineral glass for an AliX $269 watch!!!!!! Unbelievable!


Hydraulic hands is one of the most expensive complications in a watch so probably not much left for the glass.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Hydraulic hands is one of the most expensive complications in a watch so probably not much left for the glass.


Hydraulic hands??????????


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Hydraulic hands??????????


Yes, sword-shaped grooved hydraulic hands.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Tactical Frog FXD unboxed. this is the updated version with the FiXeD bezel (spoiler, it's not fixed)


----------



## paermero (Nov 22, 2019)

Any link for bezel for Seiko SRP Turtle on Ali?


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

john_marston said:


> Was thinking of upgrading to a better one with an extra decimal, maybe it’s a sign


You know numbers on a screen is not precision, do you?


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Unexpectedly good

the $30 didun quartz tiffany nautilus homage is a “Sanda” Cartier tank type deal
Quick unboxing video


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)




----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

jmnav said:


> You know numbers on a screen is not precision, do you?


why not? The pros use digital callipers too


----------



## el34han (Aug 13, 2008)

Confirm receipt of the item then you will be able to write review.


----------



## bigvic (May 15, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> View attachment 16862299
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do I keep coming back to these???


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

bigvic said:


> Why do I keep coming back to these???


Because they're cool, if they had sapphire I would have bought one with the force of a thousand burning suns.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> Looks like Pagani Design and Hruodland have had a baby
> 
> View attachment 16860088





percysmith said:


> Hate the 24-hour counter What's the point of a running 24 hr subdial?
> 
> But - otoh - they can't mount the VK61 sideways can they, because of the buttons https://www.hirschuhren.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/09/S-VK67-English.pdf ? Otherwise have to look outside Seiko mecaquartz for a bicompax.


I found a solution to solve the OCD. Let me run it through my own watchmaker on Saturday.



Dennis Smith said:


> For a while in Tucson I also had one of these watches with the 24 hour subdial hand reset by a watchmaker permanently 8 hours ahead of the watch's hour hand giving me a constant second timezone reference (Zulu) (There's no Daylight savings in AZ).





1afc said:


> Yes agree that it is the day night indicator.
> 
> I also have a Vostok Komandirskie that has a 24 hour sub dial and I have also moved the hour hand so that the sub dial works as GMT. I actually find it very handy and it is very easy to use.


The time zones I like tracking (PST and AEST) have daylight saving though.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Very nice offering from Pagani. They finally got rid off this ugly Pagani Design text. On top of that, they finally started to use Sapphire with AR coating. I would just love to see Automatic in orange instead of white and it would be a perfect watch. Just need to find some silicone strap with orange accents.


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

So I've had the Murph Steeldive for a week now and I can say I'm happy with my purchase. The SS bracelet is pretty bad but I received a free rubber strap and i planned to wear it on Nato so I'm not really dissapointed.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What's going on here? Why the massive difference in price?

Does that uppity store on the left have a different version? Nope. Same specs.
Does the watch come with a happy ending? Or what?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> What's going on here?
> Does the watch come with a happy ending? Or what?


Nope, a sad ending.


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Very nice offering from Pagani. They finally got rid off this ugly Pagani Design text. On top of that, they finally started to use Sapphire with AR coating. I would just love to see Automatic in orange instead of white and it would be a perfect watch. Just need to find some silicone strap with orange accents.
> View attachment 16868685
> 
> View attachment 16868684
> ...


Slap a date complication on it, and I'm sold!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> What's going on here? Why the massive difference in price?
> 
> Does that uppity store on the left have a different version? Nope. Same specs.
> Does the watch come with a happy ending? Or what?
> ...


Special service 

Helps you to reach a new high / euphoria.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

Got this at the recent sale for $60 using coupons and codes. It is really good for the price. Strap is leather-lined sailcloth. Scratches my itch for a Speedmaster Professional quite nicely.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Purchased PD 1644 during the recent sale. My first white dial watch. Paid $60 including taxes and I'm extremely happy with it. I love these cheap PD with Seiko VK67 meca-quartz movement. But I did want to kill the person at Pagani responsible for the design of the micro adjustment clasp on this watch. It's the dumbest design I've seen and made me cuss and swear for about 15 minutes until I figured out how to release the clasp spring bar using a tiny screwdriver. The dental floss method I saw on Youtube didn't work for me.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

This just in: VH31 Sweeping Quartz + Titanium + Sapphire + Full Lume Flieger purchased 69€ at the latest sale 😉


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

mougino said:


> This just in: VH31 Sweeping Quartz + Titanium + Sapphire + Full Lume Flieger purchased 69€ at the latest sale
> 
> View attachment 16871022
> 
> View attachment 16871021


Very nice, can you make a review of it?
Would like to know the lug to lug and if it's really made of titanium.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

cuica said:


> Very nice, can you make a review of it?
> Would like to know the lug to lug and if it's really made of titanium.


Here you go:








Mysterious Code Flieger: VH31, titanium, sapphire


This morning a new watch arrived from AliExpress perfectly in time for Flieger Friday 😉 Purchased here: https://a.aliexpress.com/_uG655X The watch was originally 79€ on sale + a seller discount, bringing it to 69€. I see that today the seller increased the price to 96€, I'd advise not to buy...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

is real titanium on mysterious ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

jhdscript said:


> is real titanium on mysterious ?


Not 100% sure but feels like it, yes.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

mougino said:


> Not 100% sure but feels like it, yes.


It look awfully light, bright and shiny. Not what I am used to seeing in a Ti piece.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

kccastle said:


> It look awfully light, bright and shiny. Not what I am used to seeing in a Ti piece.


I was surprised too, but a simple google search shows Ti can either be brushed, sandblasted (what we find in 99% of watches) ...or polished. See Titanium Rings Finishes: Polished - Brushed - Sandblasted -
On second thought, my wedding ring is mirror polished Ti, I shouldn't have been surprised.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Coming soon...


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Got the shipping confirmation mail today. See you in a week or so!
I’ll post a review when it’s here.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Berny compressor dive watch. Paid $64 including taxes during the recent sale. Instant love with this watch. Love the color, style, and the strap. I like it so much that I might also pick up the white dial, black, or both.


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

Looks like Pagani is homaging (word?) the retro Citizen Promaster BN0220's. $130 in titanium with sapphire. Both black and natural titanium, Camo on the dials are a bit overpowering IMO on several colors, but this one isn't bad.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I found a solution to solve the OCD. Let me run it through my own watchmaker on Saturday.
> 
> The time zones I like tracking (PST and AEST) have daylight saving though.


My watchmaker (looking at my Pagani VK67 Chrono as an example) said it is certainly possible, could be done for around US$50.

I'm not sure I will accept the 24h dial even so repurposed though. It still looks wrong.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Expect more delays from AliExpress 
Shenzhen shuts most public transport as China battles multiple outbreaks


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

percysmith said:


> Expect more delays from AliExpress
> Shenzhen shuts most public transport as China battles multiple outbreaks


These lockdowns are not helping my Chinese stocks.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

percysmith said:


> Expect more delays from AliExpress
> Shenzhen shuts most public transport as China battles multiple outbreaks


Damn, I’ve been eagerly tracking a few orders which have just been bundled together and left the consolidation warehouse… I think I’ll delete the 17TRACK app to avoid the temptation to check their progress (and the inevitable frustration that ensues!)


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> How's this for an AliExpress discount? Specht&Sohne Monaco $370 (MSRP $595), $70.56 on AliEx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The S&S is the best Monaco homage I know of. $70-100 is the usual AliX price.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> How's this for an AliExpress discount? Specht&Sohne Monaco $370 (MSRP $595), $70.56 on AliEx
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, photoshopped 24h hour hand.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TempusHertz said:


> The S&S is the best Monaco homage I know of. $70-100 is the usual AliX price.


The EMG Horizon is a way better homage.


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

chadol baegi said:


> Berny compressor dive watch. Paid $64 including taxes during the recent sale. Instant love with this watch. Love the color, style, and the strap. I like it so much that I might also pick up the white dial, black, or both.


My Berny says hello


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

mougino said:


> Not 100% sure but feels like it, yes.



Ok merci mougino


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

chadol baegi said:


> These lockdowns are not helping my Chinese stocks.


Hope you’re not investing a lot in China. With an authoritarian regime: not only is transparency in question, they’re also at the whim of whatever mood the CCP wakes up with. 

That said, if you’re risk-loving and think the stocks are undervalued, then have fun.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> Hope you’re not investing a lot in China. With an authoritarian regime: not only is transparency in question, they’re also at the whim of whatever mood the CCP wakes up with.
> 
> That said, if you’re risk-loving and think the stocks are undervalued, then have fun.


It's hard not to be directly or indirectly invested in China since it's the world's 2nd largest economy and will soon pass the US as the largest. I own shares of Alibaba ADR so I'm directly invested in China. But I also own shares of Tesla so what happens in China still effects me. If China crashes, the world will crash down with them and we will all suffer.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

mougino said:


> The EMG Horizon is a way better homage.


Interesting; I wasn't aware of that watch. Bit of researc shows it's the same VK family movement. The dials have more color, and sounds like they cost ballpark 3x as much.

I prefer the sunburst dial on the S&S.









The build quality is quite high; it's a very solid watch.










Haven't held the EMG in person, but from reading I think I'd still prefer the Specht.









Opinions may vary, of course!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Boderry Bronze "Turtle Sea Ocean" BDA007B automatic watch ~150$*






other reviews https://www.youtube.com/c/GedmisLaguna


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

Seestern GS Homage


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

So does this mean we're about to see a flood of GS homages from all the major AliExpress companies like San Martin, Pagani Design, and others?


----------



## m3ga (Jun 19, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Damn, I’ve been eagerly tracking a few orders which have just been bundled together and left the consolidation warehouse… I think I’ll delete the 17TRACK app to avoid the temptation to check their progress (and the inevitable frustration that ensues!)


Use packageradar. It sends you mails if there are updates.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

chadol baegi said:


> So does this mean we're about to see a flood of GS homages from all the major AliExpress companies like San Martin, Pagani Design, and others?


I hope not, but GS clones seem to be trendy... 🙄 Personally I'd really like to see more German tool watch homages, like the early San Martin/Damasko DA36, or Merkur/Sinn UTC.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Gedmis said:


> *Boderry Bronze "Turtle Sea Ocean" BDA007B automatic watch ~150$*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


‘Turtle Sea Ocean’ is a terrible name. It doesn’t make sense. Is it a sea turtle, or an ocean turtle? Surely ‘turtle’ needs to be at the end of the name.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

Techme said:


> ‘Turtle Sea Ocean’ is a terrible name. It doesn’t make sense. Is it a sea turtle, or an ocean turtle? Surely ‘turtle’ needs to be at the end of the name.


Turtle Sees Ocean? or Turtles See Ocean?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

This one is really growing on me…


----------



## jovame (May 6, 2014)

chadol baegi said:


> So does this mean we're about to see a flood of GS homages from all the major AliExpress companies like San Martin, Pagani Design, and others?


After dozens of homages of Rolex, AP, Omega and the like (talking about a "flood"...), surely you don't begrudge GS fans 2 or 3 homages of their favourite watches?

Until recently, I didn't "get" Grand Seiko's. They looked rather plain and frankly somewhat boring to me. It's only after I started paying attention to the brand, watching pictures and reviews on YouTube that I began to understand what the attraction might be.
IMO it's the finishing more than the overall design. This means the attention to details, the flawless precision, the razor sharp edges of the hands and indices, even under high magnification. Most people won't notice these details and it's almost a secret joy to look at the watch and appreciate these things, perhaps as the only person in the room who can see it.
This makes GS owners perhaps the truer watch lovers as compared to wearers of e.g. a Rolex. In general the public won't notice you're wearing a luxury watch and consequently there's no boost to your image. Only other watch lovers will recognize and appreciate your GS.

Of course the Pagani and Seestern homages are in another universe than the gen Grand Seiko's, but they still manage to bring across some of the thrill of the original (to me at least), especially the Seestern (the hands, indices, bracelet and box crystal, the overall finishing). So with the Pagani and the Seestern my GS itch has been scratched for now...

Some more pics...


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Some really nice deals on some San Martins.








298.5US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Sub Cusn8 Bronze Diver Watch Water Ghost Luxury Full Lumed Surfing Dial Sapphire Glass Men Mechanical Watches 20 Bar - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com













230.25US $ 25% OFF|San Martin Diver Watch Water Ghost Sub Homage Nh35 Luxury Sapphire Men Mechanical Watches 20bar Waterproof Bgw-9 Luminous - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

jovame said:


> Until recently, I didn't "get" Grand Seiko's. They looked rather plain and frankly somewhat boring to me....
> *IMO it's the finishing more than the overall design.* This means the attention to details, the flawless precision, the razor sharp edges of the hands and indices, even under high magnification. Most people won't notice these details and it's almost a secret joy to look at the watch and appreciate these things, perhaps as the only person in the room who can see it.


How you describe GS reminds me:
I once knew a woman who was not a "looker" but was impressively refined in every way. Her speech, delicate gestures, impeccable manners, etc.
She was captivating. The more I got to know her, the greater my appreciation for her grew -- to the point I no longer saw, or cared, that she was not visually notable.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

jovame said:


> After dozens of homages of Rolex, AP, Omega and the like (talking about a "flood"...), surely you don't begrudge GS fans 2 or 3 homages of their favourite watches?
> 
> Until recently, I didn't "get" Grand Seiko's. They looked rather plain and frankly somewhat boring to me. It's only after I started paying attention to the brand, watching pictures and reviews on YouTube that I began to understand what the attraction might be.
> IMO it's the finishing more than the overall design. This means the attention to details, the flawless precision, the razor sharp edges of the hands and indices, even under high magnification. Most people won't notice these details and it's almost a secret joy to look at the watch and appreciate these things, perhaps as the only person in the room who can see it.
> ...


Agree with your thoughts, even tho I own a gen in black. If the beige ever got reduced to 38mm I’d snap it up.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

[


Akirafur said:


> Some really nice deals on some San Martins.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost picked up the *SN017G-A* but saw last minute that the ones bought with the clearance priced are shipped randsomly and have defects on the bracelet... I assume this means that the *SN017G-A* will eventually suffer with the problem over time even if you get a good one(?)


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

SwiftyRich said:


> Almost picked up the *SN017G-A* but saw last minute that the ones bought with the clearance priced are shipped randsomly and have defects on the bracelet... I assume this means that the *SN017G-A* will eventually suffer with the problem over time even if you get a good one(?)


I was wondering about that also, but still took the plunge because my all in total today was $138 and change. Hopefully, it won't have too many warts.
Walked up and just plunked my money down on the Aliexpress roulette wheel. A couple weeks and I will find out if I am a winner.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

TempusHertz said:


> Interesting; I wasn't aware of that watch. Bit of researc shows it's the same VK family movement. The dials have more color, and sounds like they cost ballpark 3x as much.
> 
> I prefer the sunburst dial on the S&S.
> View attachment 16876396
> ...


I wish they offered a sapphire option.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

chadol baegi said:


> So does this mean we're about to see a flood of GS homages from all the major AliExpress companies like San Martin, Pagani Design, and others?


Reef Tiger made a "Grand Reef" (RGA818) homage a few years back, and it sold so well they were blowing them out for $100 to $135.


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

Anyone know of a tag heuer nightdiver homage? I have a heck of a time trying to navigate alie.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

G-raven said:


> Anyone know of a tag heuer nightdiver homage? I have a heck of a time trying to navigate alie.


Pagani Design's first big hit was the ST6 powered, PD-1617 Aquaracer homage. This was followed by the NH35A powered PD-1668. Neither was available in a black PVD version.


----------



## mylesofsmyles (Jul 5, 2020)

So far, this little Addiesdive Pilot watch is scratching the itch!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Reef Tiger made a "Grand Reef" (RGA818) homage a few years back, and it sold so well they were blowing them out for $100 to $135.
> View attachment 16879678


----------



## chrgod (Mar 16, 2012)

This little watch arrived with me today. The Merkur/Seizenn W10 copy is a nice watch. Very well made case, and cool domed sapphire crystal. Finish is very good 

I bought this version over the Baltany due to the caseback engravings and the slimmer case (due to manual movement). The Baltany has a very nice textured dial though, so it was a close call.

The manual wind slow beat movement is not as nice when setting time, compared to NH35, but feels good when winding. Manual and slow beat is also in line with the W10 heritage. Crown is non-screw down. Very nice crown

The stock canvas strap is well made, and longer than the usual Ali-straps. However it is 20mm all way, so I find it too massive for the watch, I swapped it for a 20/18mm sailcloth strap that fits well.
The movement is small inside the case. I would have liked to see an o-ring between case and caseback, need to keep it away from water. 

When I ordered, it was the last left in stock. Seems like this version is now out of stock.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

mylesofsmyles said:


> View attachment 16880006
> 
> 
> So far, this little Addiesdive Pilot watch is scratching the itch!


My Addiesdive Pilot watch arrived today as well. I paid $59 including taxes making it my cheapest AliExpress watch yet. I wasn't really looking for a pilot watch but couldn't say no to NH35 automatic, sapphire crystal, metal bracelet, and 200 m of water resistance for $59.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

chrgod said:


> This little watch arrived with me today. The Merkur/Seizenn W10 copy is a nice watch. Very well made case, and cool domed sapphire crystal. Finish is very good
> 
> I bought this version over the Baltany due to the caseback engravings and the slimmer case (due to manual movement). The Baltany has a very nice textured dial though, so it was a close call.
> 
> ...


Cool 

Like the domed crystal. Looks almost like the acrylic but more scratch resistant. Good buy!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

chadol baegi said:


> My Addiesdive Pilot watch arrived today as well. I paid $59 including taxes making it my cheapest AliExpress watch yet. I wasn't really looking for a pilot watch but couldn't say no to NH35 automatic, sapphire crystal, metal bracelet, and 200 m of water resistance for $59.


Very cheap and can't beat that. Looks like a watch 10x the price. 

Can't blame me for being hooked on Ali Express watches.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

came today from the last sale


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

chadol baegi said:


> My Addiesdive Pilot watch arrived today as well. I paid $59 including taxes making it my cheapest AliExpress watch yet. I wasn't really looking for a pilot watch but couldn't say no to NH35 automatic, sapphire crystal, metal bracelet, and 200 m of water resistance for $59.


$59 inc taxes is a steal, I’ve never seen these so cheap. Does it still have the blue AR coating? I believe they started to not do that anymore


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> $59 inc taxes is a steal, I’ve never seen these so cheap. Does it still have the blue AR coating? I believe they started to not do that anymore


I don't see any blue AR.


----------



## soboy (Jun 21, 2021)

My Sanda Tank homage arrived on Sunday. Ridiculously good for the price (I paid $15 during the last sale). If you want to try a Tank, this is cheaper than lunch. Deployant clasp, comfortable strap, watch dial and case are well finished.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Good news on faulty SD 1970 return. Ali customer service gave me a coupon for return parcel that I had to cover.
> View attachment 16853010


How did you contact AliExpress customer service? Just as I suspected, Heimdallr is being dishonest and refusing to refund me for the return shipping fee I paid to ship the wrong watch back to them. I tried using the AliExpress 24/7 chat feature but that was no help as it's just stupid AI bot with generic answer and not a human.


----------



## mconlonx (Sep 21, 2018)

Tactical Frog FXD case and strap.










Purchased the case for this Pelagos-alike build. FInishing on the case is nice enough, great lume on the ceramic bezel, but a few things:

comes with an adhesive ring; bezel insert is not glued in as delivered.
bi-directional bezel action is terrible. Notchy and jerky with much play.
some rough edges at crown and caseback - I used silicone grease on threads for peace of mind regarding galling.

Otherwise, an impressive Ti case with fixed bars. Decent crystal and AR, ceramic bezel insert. Worth paying for the matching strap, too - quality piece that looks right for the watch, functions well.


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Picked up this cronos pilot to see how i liked pilot watches. I am impressed with the quality and the proportions are great. I much prefer the color of the lumed text (nice and white) compared to the greenish text on the addisdive pilots. Can’t comment on accuracy yet since I just got it. But overall it exceeded my expectations in terms of looks, feel, and perceived quality. The only bad news is that I am not sure I really like pilot style watches. Just a bit too plain on wrist.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

This has probably been addressed already, but what is the difference between “San Martin Official Store” and “Sanmartin Store”?


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> How you describe GS reminds me:
> I once knew a woman who was not a "looker" but was impressively refined in every way. Her speech, delicate gestures, impeccable manners, etc.
> She was captivating. The more I got to know her, the greater my appreciation for her grew -- to the point I no longer saw, or cared, that she was not visually notable.


I get the exact same vibe around closing time


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

can anyone link a good bubbled/domed watch under 100?
Also can anyone link the Weros Omega Seamaster 300 Homage?


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

this also came yesterday


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

sopapillas said:


> This has probably been addressed already, but what is the difference between “San Martin Official Store” and “Sanmartin Store”?


They are sister stores. In my view, the Sanmartin Store works like the outlet of the official one.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

darude said:


> can anyone link a good bubbled/domed watch under 100?
> Also can anyone link the Weros Omega Seamaster 300 Homage?











81.63US $ 51% OFF|New Binger Mechanical Watch Men Brand Luxury Men's Automatic Watches Sapphire Wrist Watch Male Waterproof Reloj Hombre B5078m-4 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












85.75US $ 51% OFF|Switzerland BINGER Men's Watches Luxury Brand Sapphire Japan Automatic Mechanical Multi function Waterproof Leather Clock B1187 |Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












89.4US $ 70% OFF|Sd8102 No Logo With Date Domed Glass Curved Luminous Hands Stainless Steel Quartz Watch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












84.97US $ 50% OFF|Luobin Automatic Watch Men's Mechanical Wristwatch Fashion Dress Watches Luxury 42mm Luminous Watches Relojes Para Hombre 2021 - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com












69.99US $ 50% OFF|Relogio masculino Switzerland CARNIVAL Luxury Men Automatic Watch Sapphire MIYOTA Movement Calendar Waterproof Leather band|Mechanical Watches| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Weros looks like a mushroom brand whose time has come and gone, but they were junk. Back in 2016, they were selling for Under $5.
















20 dollars or less, let's see them!


Yes, thanks for the find. I just got a green one for 2.71. Awesome, thanks for sharing that! If I order tonight and forget, I'll have a nice surprise sometime between now and November 9th :) I just ordered one for the blue strap. $2.57, shipped! -brought to you by the Corporation for Public...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

This is a new experience for me with AliExpress:

Just got an email about my latest order: "Order [order number] has been confirmed as received"

Since it hasn't actually arrived, I looked on the order and it said "No tracking information available"

Went to raise a dispute and it said it is too late.

Fortunately, it was not an expensive order.


----------



## manzonium (Apr 2, 2015)

Springy Watch said:


> This is a new experience for me with AliExpress:
> 
> Just got an email about my latest order: "Order [order number] has been confirmed as received"
> 
> ...


I've had orders marked as recieved after the time for the order has elapsed. I think you have about 15 days after that to raise an issue. Unfortunately I don't think AliExpress notifies you when something has been "received", or maybe I just don't notice it amongst all the spam.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Just received from the last sale. It's what I expected and loved about the black dial version. Brilliant blue color. Cheers


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

countingseconds said:


> They are sister stores. In my view, the Sanmartin Store works like the outlet of the official one.


Thank you


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> Reef Tiger made a "Grand Reef" (RGA818) homage a few years back, and it sold so well they were blowing them out for $100 to $135.
> View attachment 16879678


And shortly after there was no way of getting ahold of one of those beauties.

I searched the whole internet, twice and again after a year. 

The next best thing was the Reef Tiger RGA835 which is actually quite nice.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

sopapillas said:


> Thank you


Just to confirm this, I bought something from the Sanmartin Store, had a problem and contacted them, they confirmed they are San Martin just a different store name. Had a misaligned bezel insert and chapter ring on a watch I bought, they were really helpful, refunded me some money to get it fixed


----------



## EL72 (7 mo ago)

DKE said:


> Picked up this cronos pilot to see how i liked pilot watches. I am impressed with the quality and the proportions are great. I much prefer the color of the lumed text (nice and white) compared to the greenish text on the addisdive pilots. Can’t comment on accuracy yet since I just got it. But overall it exceeded my expectations in terms of looks, feel, and perceived quality. The only bad news is that I am not sure I really like pilot style watches. Just a bit too plain on wrist.
> 
> 
> View attachment 16884628
> ...


Get a 'type B' flieger with the 60 minute outer track and the 12 hour inner track if you want a less plain dial but the date complication on these ruins the whole pilot watch vibe imo.


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

Just arrived from the last Ali sale. Don’t know if it is stainless but it feels solid and quite heavy. Can’t complain for the price, after discounts it was about $30au + tax (about $21 us). This is the rose gold, also bought one in stainless steel finish.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

chadol baegi said:


> How did you contact AliExpress customer service? Just as I suspected, Heimdallr is being dishonest and refusing to refund me for the return shipping fee I paid to ship the wrong watch back to them. I tried using the AliExpress 24/7 chat feature but that was no help as it's just stupid AI bot with generic answer and not a human.


I used this chat service. At least in my country, there is a human you can talk to from Monday to Friday during working hours. If I try over the weekend, then indeed only some bot is available.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Springy Watch said:


> This is a new experience for me with AliExpress:
> 
> Just got an email about my latest order: "Order [order number] has been confirmed as received"
> 
> ...


Did you check your post box? I had such situation few times, got notification that the item has been delivered and I found it in my post box.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

fone said:


> And shortly after there was no way of getting ahold of one of those beauties.
> 
> I searched the whole internet, twice and again after a year.
> 
> The next best thing was the Reef Tiger RGA835 which is actually quite nice.


They seem to be in stock here, but the price is sky high.





Classic Grand Reef RGA818-YBY


Classic Grand Reef RGA818-YBY




www.reeftiger.com


----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

Springy Watch said:


> This is a new experience for me with AliExpress:
> 
> Just got an email about my latest order: "Order [order number] has been confirmed as received"
> 
> ...


Been there before.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

It seems like the blatant replicas are making a comeback on AliExpress. I keep stumbling across name brand watches for Under $30. One is a $17K Swiss automatic chronograph.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

I used to have a iPhone, before iTunes, and Apple, just had me fed up. I also have one of their Apple watches that I didn't actually wear much, but it's about as useful as tits on a boar without the phone. Anyway, since I switched to Android, I have had an itch to get a watch for that phone type too, but not enough to pay for one, since I spent way too much on the Apple watch I didn't use.

Too late to make a long story short, but I went all in on a $20 smart watch from Ali. (That link shows $22 now, but was 19 when I ordered it... wait for a sale, I guess?)

It arrived in 14 days, and I gotta say... I like it. does what I want, looks pretty good, lots of customizable features and only 10mm thick. There are a thousand watch faces you can use, but I put one on that matches the body and band color. Oh, and lest I forget, the band is a standard style and can be replaced with any other 22mm band you want. The one that comes on it even has the captive pins to make it easier.


----------



## Mtech (Jan 2, 2010)

HoustonReal said:


> They seem to be in stock here, but the price is sky high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it comes with a SII NH35 that is somehow Swiss ?? total BS


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

DSlocum said:


> I used to have a iPhone, before iTunes, and Apple, just had me fed up. I also have one of their Apple watches that I didn't actually wear much, but it's about as useful as tits on a boar without the phone. Anyway, since I switched to Android, I have had an itch to get a watch for that phone type too, but not enough to pay for one, since I spent way too much on the Apple watch I didn't use.
> 
> Too late to make a long story short, but I went all in on a $20 smart watch from Ali. (That link shows $22 now, but was 19 when I ordered it... wait for a sale, I guess?)
> 
> ...


That looks pretty good. How is the app for it? Can you customise the notifications sufficiently?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

DSlocum said:


> ......I went all in on a $20 smart watch from Ali. (That link shows $22 now, but was 19 when I ordered it... wait for a sale, I guess?)


Wanted to try a smart watch for my Android and for $20 it's worth a shot, thanks for the link and info


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

mrwomble said:


> That looks pretty good. How is the app for it? Can you customise the notifications sufficiently?



Good question... I don't know. 🤓 I wanted it for very basic notifications, time and music.

The notifications I did NOT turn off are text, calendar and phone, but there are options for just about every app, all notifications from the phone itself in basic and verbose forms, and specific notifications for all the hippy things. 

Here are the basic screens you can get by swiping left/right, up/down, and with no changes made by me yet except watch face.

Multi-app launcher like an old phone dial you can used to access the installed functions, or you can start swiping to find what you want.




























































There are a bunch of settings I ignored, so your mileage may vary.

Hope that answered your question but, if not, you'll have to be more specific and I will see what I can do!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Mtech said:


> And it comes with a SII NH35 that is somehow Swiss ?? total BS


The company 'history' looks a bit dubious too:



> The history of Reef Tiger actually can date back to the times of hundreds years ago, with its very first beginning of foundation, this brand was deeply sought after by the folks because of its superb craftsmanship and outstanding design as well as the accessible price. AD 1898, of the time only either royalties or people with certain status have the right to occupy wristwatches, talented designer Stephane Reef from Geneva and his lifetime friend the British nobility Leandro Tiger hold on the mutual dream of popularizing the wristwatch to average person, on base of their passion and obsession to watchmaking, started to throw themselves into the watchmaking industry, by virtue of excellent watchmaking skills from Stephane Reef and strong financial support from Leandro Tiger, along with the continuous development and improvement, a stylish and vibrant brand – Reef Tiger is officially born.


taken from the Reef Tiger website - my highlighting.

Wording is all a bit odd; if they have that extensive and illustrious history I would expect better. 

Also, I know British nobility can have rather odd names, but Leandro Tiger? My - not very extensive - DuckDuckGo only showed references to Stephane Reef and Leandro Tiger in the ReefTiger website. 

Interesting the watch may be $400 US but's only $452 AU (400US is around 600AUD at the moment). 

Nice looking watch but I don't think I'll be ordering anything from that website!


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Wording is all a bit odd;


That is definitely an EASL translation, without a doubt. 

I, for one, have never occupied a wristwatch, though I did once occupy a Subway shop for an entire afternoon (during a monsoon). Well.... one seat at a Subway, there were several others doing so as well. I know this for certain, because it was at the height of the '_Occupy Wallstreet_' nonsense and we joked about it.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> The company 'history' looks a bit dubious too:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any brand that comes up with some total fake history is an immediate pass from me..too many of those on AliX (and mushroom fashion watches)


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

DSlocum said:


> Good question... I don't know.  I wanted it for very basic notifications, time and music.
> 
> The notifications I did NOT turn off are text, calendar and phone, but there are options for just about every app, all notifications from the phone itself in basic and verbose forms, and specific notifications for all the hippy things.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the screenshots and info DSlocum!

This one also looked intriguing because it looks like a smart version of a Casio:

￡19.68 60%OFF | New i6 Always-on Display Smart Watch Men Heart Rate Metal Digital Fitness Tracker Weather DIY Watch for Men Women Free Shipping








21.05US $ 61% OFF|2021 New I6 Always-on Display Smart Watch Heart Rate Ip68 Waterproof Digital Fitness Tracker Watches For Men Women Free Shipping - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Mathy (Oct 9, 2015)

Really chuffed I finally dropped some coin on this, yeah Ali is not as much a bargain as once but minute I had the wrap off this I knew it was really well made for money and a keeper.

Truthfully I ordered the logo dial version as I've had sterile dial watches in past and was always unhappy with starkness but I'm happy they made mistake on this as I do now perfer this sterile one of this design 

I think it's great we have Baltany leaning into the vintage and military vintage niche

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

DSlocum said:


> Good question... I don't know. 🤓 I wanted it for very basic notifications, time and music.
> 
> The notifications I did NOT turn off are text, calendar and phone, but there are options for just about every app, all notifications from the phone itself in basic and verbose forms, and specific notifications for all the hippy things.
> 
> ...


I bought a very similar $20 smartwatch from the Ligesmart watch Store. I believe it's the i11 watch sold elsewhere, and while it can't compete with a $200 WearOS or $400 Applewatch, it's quite impressive for $20. I've owned a few other lower-end smartwatches, and this one was the best value so far. Even the $400 smart watches will be disposable in 3 to 5 years, so these cheaper ones can make more sense.








I'm not sure how 44.7mm qualifies as a "ladies" watch, but it does wear smaller and includes a few feminine colorways.








12.99US $ 50% OFF|Women Smart Watch I11 Bluetooth Call Ip68 Waterproof Heart Rate Blood Pressure Men Smartwatch For Android Ios Pk S20 Sg2 Q16 K50 - Smart Watches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Anyone know where I can find this watch?
Or a similar watch with a green bezel?
What watch is this a homage of?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

darude said:


> Anyone know where I can find this watch?
> Or a similar watch with a green bezel?
> What watch is this a homage of?
> View attachment 16889572


The Weros is a homage of the Omega Seamaster 300. I haven't seen one with a green bezel insert.

You probably won't find one, since it was released several years ago and it is a very low quality watch. The range of quality of watches on Aliexpress and overall selection has improved significantly over the last four years and these watches with low quality cases and poor movements have become much less desireable. Spend a bit more and get the Debert or Corgeut versions. They both used to be powered by the reliable Miyota 8215 movement, but I think the Seiko NH35 may also be available now. San Martin make an even more upmarket version.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

darude said:


> Anyone know where I can find this watch?
> Or a similar watch with a green bezel?
> What watch is this a homage of?
> View attachment 16889572











Best of Ali-Xpress?


This little watch arrived with me today. The Merkur/Seizenn W10 copy is a nice watch. Very well made case, and cool domed sapphire crystal. Finish is very good I bought this version over the Baltany due to the caseback engravings and the slimmer case (due to manual movement). The Baltany has a...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This has just arrived. Another small second quartz. In Bronze. 37mm without the crown. Nice strap. Bronze hardware. I don’t mind yellow gold hands though I thought I will. Still, rose gold would be better but not a big thing. I only wish the crown was bigger to give it a more vintage vibe. The sapphire is flat as a pancake and definitely wouldn’t suffer from a few more layers of AR coating. I think altogether it’s a great watch for 111 USD I paid for it during the sale. If you’re into smaller watches and like bronze (with the unusual BGW9) then i would definitely recommend it (if you don’t mind quartz and like the vintagey mil-orienated aesthetics).


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

A purchase link please?

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

A purchase link please?

Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Q: When is the NEXT SALE? Christmas?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Q: When is the NEXT SALE? Christmas?


11.11 (single's day)


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

gkblues said:


> A purchase link please?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk











113.08US $ 56% OFF|San Martin 37mm Bronze Pilot Ronda 6004 Men Watch Vintage Military Simple Fashion Style Quartz Clock Leather 10 Bar Relojes - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Wasn’t there a “AliExpress wrist shot” thread? Can’t seem to find it 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

SteveFWatches said:


> Wasn’t there a “AliExpress wrist shot” thread? Can’t seem to find it 🤦🏻‍♂️


right here :









Best of Ali-Xpress: Photo Gallery


You can find a more specific presentation of this watch here Dal gas russo a quello cinese Sea-Gull 819.93.6051 Contatore del gas detto Matrix - cccp-forum.it




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Any good sea master 300 homages/rips?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Any brand that comes up with some total fake history is an immediate pass from me..too many of those on AliX (and mushroom fashion watches)


Agreed on the horological gibberish Reef Tiger espouses (illogical/moronish, distasteful, and out and out lies) but in spite of this complete nonsense, they somehow do manage to make nice watches that are a cut above most AliX mushrooms. In fact, I have two and they are both attractive, well made, and punch above their weight. Don't take Reef Tiger's gibberish seriously-----they are not kidding us watch fanatics, but do not underestimate their watch offerings. You'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi all. Any PD-1705 owners here, a tribute to the Breitling Chronograph? They suddenly disappeared from sale, even on the official website, where they were first sold, and then on Ali. With what it can be connected?


https://www.paganidesign.cn/products/pagani-design-new-mens-quartz-watches-stainless-steel-chronograph-sports-wrist-watches-for-men-vk63-movement-silicone-watchband?VariantsId=11238


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

What do you think of the homage on Tissot? 65.99US $ 80% OFF|Original WWOOR Quartz Watch Man Stainless Steel Blue Diver Watch Business Luxury Sapphire 10Bar Waterproof Men's Watch Box 41MM| | - AliExpress


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pablo37 said:


> What do you think of the homage on Tissot? 65.99US $ 80% OFF|Original WWOOR Quartz Watch Man Stainless Steel Blue Diver Watch Business Luxury Sapphire 10Bar Waterproof Men's Watch Box 41MM| | - AliExpress


Heavily photoshopped pictures, and disabled user reviews. I think it does not inspire confidence...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

pablo37 said:


> Hi all. Any PD-1705 owners here, a tribute to the Breitling Chronograph? They suddenly disappeared from sale, even on the official website, where they were first sold, and then on Ali. With what it can be connected?
> 
> 
> https://www.paganidesign.cn/products/pagani-design-new-mens-quartz-watches-stainless-steel-chronograph-sports-wrist-watches-for-men-vk63-movement-silicone-watchband?VariantsId=11238
> ...





https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxBU_2Ln6KMDTzwdNFAff8TLCf2rOxRO_U


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pablo37 said:


> Hi all. Any PD-1705 owners here, a tribute to the Breitling Chronograph? They suddenly disappeared from sale, even on the official website, where they were first sold, and then on Ali. With what it can be connected?
> 
> 
> https://www.paganidesign.cn/products/pagani-design-new-mens-quartz-watches-stainless-steel-chronograph-sports-wrist-watches-for-men-vk63-movement-silicone-watchband?VariantsId=11238
> ...


They're still in stock on Amazon


Amazon.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> https://www.youtube.com/post/UgkxBU_2Ln6KMDTzwdNFAff8TLCf2rOxRO_U
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 16890739


This is actually interesting. I shouldn't be surprised, but big Swiss manufacturers sending cease & desists to Chinese homage/copy brands like Pagani Design means they are on the radar.

Just wish AliX would clean up all the fakes first!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

darude said:


> Any good sea master 300 homages/rips?


Mate, did you even bother to read my reply to your post half a dozen posts up? 

Cheap - Debert, Corgeut
Middle - Pagani Design
Quality - San Martin

Try the Aliexpress image function search on mobile. You will be more likely to get better responses if you give more information about your criteria - price, quality, movement, seller.




Techme said:


> The Weros is a homage of the Omega Seamaster 300. I haven't seen one with a green bezel insert.
> 
> You probably won't find one, since it was released several years ago and it is a very low quality watch. The range of quality of watches on Aliexpress and overall selection has improved significantly over the last four years and these watches with low quality cases and poor movements have become much less desireable. Spend a bit more and get the Debert or Corgeut versions. They both used to be powered by the reliable Miyota 8215 movement, but I think the Seiko NH35 may also be available now. San Martin make an even more upmarket version.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I bought a very similar $20 smartwatch from the Ligesmart watch Store. I believe it's the i11 watch sold elsewhere, and while it can't compete with a $200 WearOS or $400 Applewatch, it's quite impressive for $20. I've owned a few other lower-end smartwatches, and this one was the best value so far. Even the $400 smart watches will be disposable in 3 to 5 years, so these cheaper ones can make more sense.
> View attachment 16889351
> 
> I'm not sure how 44.7mm qualifies as a "ladies" watch, but it does wear smaller and includes a few feminine colorways.
> ...


If you scroll through the pics, the "qualifies as a ladies watch" shows this sample on several men. Any lady who can wear a 44.7mm watch is indeed a beast!


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

My dark blue SN0021 came in today! Well it came in like a week ago but I was traveling. Dial is an incredibly deep navy blue that I absolutely love. Oyster bracelet is so much better than my water ghost (no sharp edges).

This is my first 36mm and a bit of a test run (7.25”). I’m not sure I’m entirely sold on the size yet. It’s extremely comfortable, but I think I’ll have to wear it a couple of times and see if I’m able to get used to it.








Next to my next smallest watch (38mm). I’m not sure if it shows here, but the dial on the citizen is significantly larger. I feel the Citizen wears just about perfectly for a dressier watch.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pablo37 said:


> What do you think of the homage on Tissot? 65.99US $ 80% OFF|Original WWOOR Quartz Watch Man Stainless Steel Blue Diver Watch Business Luxury Sapphire 10Bar Waterproof Men's Watch Box 41MM| | - AliExpress


The price is heavily inflated right now, and I think the $35 range is more realistic. The pics show a $34.49 sale price, and Amazon has them for under $39. I also think they missed a huge opportunity here by not offering a colorful selection of dials, or at least a green version.









Amazon.com: WWOOR Men's Watches, Analog Watches for Men Stainless Steel 50m Waterproof Mens Wrist Watches with Date, Slim Classic Silver Quartz Dress Watches for Men, Stylish and Unique Gift : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy WWOOR Men's Watches, Analog Watches for Men Stainless Steel 50m Waterproof Mens Wrist Watches with Date, Slim Classic Silver Quartz Dress Watches for Men, Stylish and Unique Gift and other Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



www.amazon.com


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> My dark blue SN0021 came in today! Well it came in like a week ago but I was traveling. Dial is an incredibly deep navy blue that I absolutely love. Oyster bracelet is so much better than my water ghost (no sharp edges).
> 
> This is my first 36mm and a bit of a test run (7.25”). I’m not sure I’m entirely sold on the size yet. It’s extremely comfortable, but I think I’ll have to wear it a couple of times and see if I’m able to get used to it.
> 
> ...


It looks great. The proportions are perfect on it, better than the 39 version or even the Tudors imo.
Though 36 is a tad too small for me.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

wrong thread


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

This got my attention while looking for a good value GMT. I wanted a good Quartz, but Autos seem to be more popular on AliExpress GMT's. Could it be worth it for a NH34A? I haven't the courage to find out.









84.04US $ 30% OFF|LARIMOKER 40mm /43mm NH34A(GMT) DG3804(GMTt) Automatic Men Watch Jubilee Bracelet Sapphire Glass| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I just received a $10 coupon to the Addiesdive store on AliExpress. Since I'm not going to use it, here it is: first come first served. Code is valid for 3 days for any purchase over $50.










Applicable at the ADDIESDIVE Factory Store:





ADDIESDIVE Factory Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller ADDIESDIVE Factory Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Sr.Muttley said:


> This got my attention while looking for a good value GMT. I wanted a good Quartz, but Autos seem to be more popular on AliExpress GMT's. Could it be worth it for a NH34A? I haven't the courage to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a low quality rep lol


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Still undecided if 36mm looks too small or not. Starting to warm up to it though.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> It looks great. The proportions are perfect on it, better than the 39 version or even the Tudors imo.
> Though 36 is a tad too small for me.


The crystal and lack of rehaut makes it looks much better than the BB36 IMO. Almost makes the BB36 look like a Marathon haha.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

johnmichael said:


> If you scroll through the pics, the "qualifies as a ladies watch" shows this sample on several men. Any lady who can wear a 44.7mm watch is indeed a beast!


Exactly. I always said I wished I had the wrist to pull of a nice looking dive watch like the Alpina Seastrong, but I would be a pretty hideous woman with an 8” wrist.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> Still undecided if 36mm looks too small or not. Starting to warm up to it though.


What's your wrist size, under 7in I'm guessing? Looks like a great fit.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> What's your wrist size, under 7in I'm guessing? Looks like a great fit.


Actually just over at 7.25”.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> Actually just over at 7.25”.


oh that's some image trickery then. It looks like a 38-39 in that picture.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sanda 222, feels cheap but looks rather interesting. ~9-10$ on ali 10.9US $ 30% OFF|Brand Mens Watches SANDA 222 LED Digital Men Watch Sport Waterproof Square Electronic Watch Man Fashion Simple Reloj Hombre 2019|Digital Watches| - AliExpress


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

Got this one in the mail on Monday. I'm impressed with it for what it is.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

thekody said:


> Got this one in the mail on Monday. I'm impressed with it for what it is.
> View attachment 16895617
> View attachment 16895618



Very nice!
I do not know why all these homage speedmasters makers love to add a date though.


----------



## thekody (May 21, 2010)

FJR1971 said:


> Very nice!
> I do not know why all these homage speedmasters makers love to add a date though.


That's one of the things I love about it, AND the fact it's a white on black date wheel.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

I am into twin crown compressor style watches. This Corgeut with Seagull automatic movement was less than $100 AUD







. Its a beautiful watch with nice clean looking dial.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

trip_67 said:


> Exactly. I always said I wished I had the wrist to pull of a nice looking dive watch like the Alpina Seastrong, but I would be a pretty hideous woman with an 8” wrist.


The watch wears small, thin, and is really lightweight.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> Still undecided if 36mm looks too small or not. Starting to warm up to it though.


It looks good. You’re just used to wearing larger, (probably) heavier watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> Still undecided if 36mm looks too small or not. Starting to warm up to it though.


Is think it looks great. The lack of a diver’s bezel enlarges it to the eye, especially if the dial size is increased to fill the bezel void. It would certainly be hard to adjust to 36mm after wearing +40mm watch. Percent wise, a few extra millimetres is a large additional dial area.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Techme said:


> Is think it looks great. The lack of a diver’s bezel enlarges it to the eye, especially if the dial size is increased to fill the bezel void. It would certainly be hard to adjust to 36mm after wearing +40mm watch. Percent wise, a few extra millimetres is a large additional dial area.


My sweet spot is 38-40. I think I like it though, it’s incredibly comfortable on wrist.


----------



## gkblues (Feb 26, 2014)

??









Στάλθηκε από το LYA-L29 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

First NH34 AliX watch released

I’m not expecting a flurry of new designs just because this movement became available.

Rather I expect replacement of DG3804/DG5833 and maybe even Hangzhou 6460 calibres with the NH34, but keeping the same designs.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/ChineseWatches/comments/xdk09n


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Ooohh, was tempted to get one but held off for now. I really need to sell a few watches first.
> 
> Which model did you go for and did you opt for a text logo or an image?


Ordered an MM200 diver (RM02) with a blue MOP dial (which in real life is more green than blue). What can I say... I think it is really really nice. The dial is great (custom image and text really sharp), the bracelet is good (screwed links and milled clasp), the bezel is smooth and precise and feels awesome (best of all Ali watches I have received so far). Lume (BGW9) is fine as well.
The seller was really friendly and patient as well and prior to sending the watch showed photos of the finished watch. Shipping was fast. All in all a highly enjoyable transaction


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Escapement Time back in business (new VK64 Chrono):

【Escapement Time】Quartz VK64 Movement Chronograph Watch 38mm Case Waterproof 50M








129.64US $ |【escapement Time】quartz Vk64 Movement Chronograph Watch 38mm Case Waterproof 50m - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com




【淘宝】https://m.tb.cn/h.U1yOZd6?tk=0Owb2wl0geV CZ3457 「【擒纵时光】 复古38MM计时石英腕表 蓝宝石泡泡镜 蓝钢指针」
点击链接直接打开


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Ordered an MM200 diver (RM02) with a blue MOP dial (which in real life is more green than blue). What can I say... I think it is really really nice. The dial is great (custom image and text really sharp), the bracelet is good (screwed links and milled clasp), the bezel is smooth and precise and feels awesome (best of all Ali watches I have received so far). Lume (BGW9) is fine as well.
> The seller was really friendly and patient as well and prior to sending the watch showed photos of the finished watch. Shipping was fast. All in all a highly enjoyable transaction
> View attachment 16898971
> 
> ...


Very nice. Who did you get this from again? (Link?)

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Ordered an MM200 diver (RM02) with a blue MOP dial (which in real life is more green than blue). What can I say... I think it is really really nice. The dial is great (custom image and text really sharp), the bracelet is good (screwed links and milled clasp), the bezel is smooth and precise and feels awesome (best of all Ali watches I have received so far). Lume (BGW9) is fine as well.
> The seller was really friendly and patient as well and prior to sending the watch showed photos of the finished watch. Shipping was fast. All in all a highly enjoyable transaction
> View attachment 16898971
> 
> ...


Damn, that looks amazing @Pfeffernuss! Thanks for sharing the photos. I'm still trying to figure out what logo I'd go for, I'm not a fan of the Rmalti branding.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

percysmith said:


> First NH34 AliX watch released
> 
> I’m not expecting a flurry of new designs just because this movement became available.
> 
> ...


Since the Rolex GMT Master is probably the most popular GMT homage, that will probably constitute over half of the new NH34 releases. The other two calibers are 11.5 ligne, vs 12.1 ligne for the Seiko NH movements, but most cases can be easily adapted with a simple plastic spacer/holder.


----------



## merizim (Oct 10, 2021)

New Steeldive SD1970 arrived this morning, pity about the crooked index at 6'oclock. Not sending it back for the flaw, prime candidate for a dial swap in the future.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Ordered an MM200 diver (RM02) with a blue MOP dial (which in real life is more green than blue). What can I say... I think it is really really nice. The dial is great (custom image and text really sharp), the bracelet is good (screwed links and milled clasp), the bezel is smooth and precise and feels awesome (best of all Ali watches I have received so far). Lume (BGW9) is fine as well.
> The seller was really friendly and patient as well and prior to sending the watch showed photos of the finished watch. Shipping was fast. All in all a highly enjoyable transaction
> View attachment 16898971
> 
> ...


That looks very nice, but I must say it does not look like MOP at all


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Cartier Tank Must homage for $46,29. Specs are sparse but case is supposedly s.s.. In fact, this homage looks so much like the real thing (see Cartier's Tank Must on their website), this Chinese homage almost assuredly has to be a photoshop copy. But, indeed if this is what you get, I'd say this is both interesting and cheap for such an accurate rendition--








---would definitely take this over the Pablo Ruiz or Sandor Tank Solos.








46.29US $ |High Quality Ceramic CalendarCouple Watch| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Cartier Tank Must homage for $46,29. Specs are sparse but case is supposedly s.s.. In fact, this homage looks so much like the real thing (see Cartier's Tank Must on their website), this Chinese homage almost assuredly has to be a photoshop copy. But, indeed if this is what you get, I'd say this is both interesting and cheap for such an accurate rendition--
> View attachment 16899359
> 
> ---would definitely take this over the Pablo Ruiz or Sandor Tank Solos.
> ...


This store sells replicas, go to their home page, scroll among the feedback and you can see a (very blurry but recognizable) pic of a rep with CARTIER written on it:


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

sopapillas said:


> That looks very nice, but I must say it does not look like MOP at all


That is what they call it (I think it's a copy paste issue as they state MOP on watches clearly having a normal dial quite often), I expected a normal blue dial but received a rather green (indeed non-MOP) one. But, in real life, it's really really nice. Plus, already having way too many blue dialed watches this is actually a positive thing 



Omegafanboy said:


> Very nice. Who did you get this from again? (Link?)


RMALTI Global Store





RMALTI Global Store - Amazing products with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of products from AliExpress Top Seller RMALTI Global Store. Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.



a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

(double)


----------



## paermero (Nov 22, 2019)

Seiko SKX on Ali BOR Bracelet + Milled Clasp!

BOR Bracelet


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> This store sells replicas, go to their home page, scroll among the feedback and you can see a (very blurry but recognizable) pic of a rep with CARTIER written on it:


Interesting since the Cartier name in their ad is sterile (easily photoshopped out) on their Tank Must. But I still wonder what this supposed POS fake looks like in real life------relative to the Pablo Ruiz & Sandor!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Interesting since the Cartier name in their ad is sterile (easily photoshopped out) on their Tank Must. But I still wonder what this supposed POS fake looks like in real life------relative to the Pablo Ruiz & Sandor!


You could always try to buy one. From my experience if they're selling reps, you can expect an alloy case, cheap Chinese quartz, crappy mineral crystal, etc. Basically since they do illegal/unregulated goods business they can lie all they want and maximize their profit, you're not going to be covered by anything.

Btw if you want to know for sure if they sell counterfeits: ask them pictures "in real life" and see what they answer.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> You could always try to buy one. From my experience if they're selling reps, you can expect an alloy case, cheap Chinese quartz, crappy mineral crystal, etc. Basically since they do illegal/unregulated goods business they can lie all they want and maximize their profit, you're not going to be covered by anything.
> 
> Btw if you want to know for sure if they sell counterfeits: ask them pictures "in real life" and see what they answer.


Curious, yes but, not willing to take one for the team. I already have a Pablo Ruiz Tank Solo XL (and an EYKI Tank MC) which I then followed up w/the real thing! Love my Cartier Tank Solo XL!


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

johnmichael said:


> Cartier Tank Must homage for $46,29. Specs are sparse but case is supposedly s.s.. In fact, this homage looks so much like the real thing (see Cartier's Tank Must on their website), this Chinese homage almost assuredly has to be a photoshop copy. But, indeed if this is what you get, I'd say this is both interesting and cheap for such an accurate rendition--
> View attachment 16899359
> 
> ---would definitely take this over the Pablo Ruiz or Sandor Tank Solos.
> ...


asked the store for real life photos and sizes, and within seconds (not mistaken) i got this











so either they are fake or do not exist at all


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

frogles said:


> asked the store for real life photos and sizes, and within seconds (not mistaken) i got this
> 
> so either they are fake or do not exist at all


The follow-up question is if they have a sterile version...but I guess the response will be no unfortunately.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

I’m coming around on the 36mm. Also found out that these are apparently 20mm again, no longer 19, so all my straps fit!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

frogles said:


> asked the store for real life photos and sizes, and within seconds (not mistaken) i got this
> 
> Unbelievable, or should I say believable since I have seen more fakes/replicas on AliX of late. Well, if you are looking for a cheap/budget Cartier Tank homage of any kind, you should still look to Pablo Ruiz or Sandor. They may be very inexpensive but they will certainly help you determine whether or not you care to purchase the real thing! It worked for me. It still amazes me on how many compliments I got on a <$15 watch!!!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Unbelievable, or should I say believable since I have seen more fakes/replicas on AliX of late. Well, if you are looking for a cheap/budget Cartier Tank homage of any kind, you should still look to Pablo Ruiz or Sandor. They may be very inexpensive but they will certainly help you determine whether or not you care to purchase the real thing! It worked for me. It still amazes me on how many compliments I got on a <$15 watch!!!!!


That's what I like with these cheap Chinese clones 😉 no shame in a $15 Sanda Tank if it brings you pleasure and people compliment you on it, I loved my Nakzen Pagoda or my Eyki 2035 for that reason. So disappointed in the avalanche of fakes on ali right now 🙁 fortunately there are still little funky ones to enjoy.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

10.02US $ 19% OFF|23mm High Quality Fluorous Rubber Soft Watch Band Replacement For Blancpain Fifty Fathoms 5000 5015 Black Strap Watch Bracelets - Watchbands - AliExpress

So I purchased this 23 mm rubber strap thinking I would also receive the special Blancpain 23mm Torx screw spring bars. Unfortunately it came with regular 23 mm spring bars which I don't need and won't fit in my Octopus Kraken Fifty Fathoms watch. . But they also sent 2 Torx screwdrivers with the rubber strap. What's the point of including Torx screwdrivers when they sent regular 23 mm spring bars and not the Torx screw ones?

So after having no luck trying to source the special screw spring bars I need, I reached out to Octopus Kraken AliExpress store to inquire about purchasing the screw spring bars for my watch. Octopus Kraken website never responded to my previous inquiry but Octopus Kraken AliExpress store did finally respond. They claim they will give me the special spring bars I need for free but wants me to PayPal them $25 to cover the cost of shipping. I think I would be less insulted if I didn't know the postal shipping rates from China to US is subsidized by the US taxpayers and is dirt cheap. I purchased ten 20 mm spring bars from Hengrc on AliExpress for $1.35 with free shipping. It can't cost Octopus Kraken more than a buck to ship 2 spring bars to me. But since one of my spring bars is missing the screw, it looks like I will have to bend over and take it and pay Octopus Kraken $25 to ship me 2 screw spring bars. For a missing screw that should've originally came with the watch but didn't.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Just came...gotta resize bracelet...


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

crAss said:


> The follow-up question is if they have a sterile version...but I guess the response will be no unfortunately.


the follow-up: i guess they wanna skip AE since they asked an e-mail address from me. afraid the story ends at this point.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

TravisMorgan said:


> Just came...gotta resize bracelet...
> View attachment 16901968
> View attachment 16901969
> View attachment 16901970


Saw one of the reviews mention the mismatch between hands and markers. Doesn’t seem to look as pronounced in your photos.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> Saw one of the reviews mention the mismatch between hands and markers. Doesn’t seem to look as pronounced in your photos.


No mismatch on this one at all..


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

percysmith said:


> First NH34 AliX watch released
> 
> I’m not expecting a flurry of new designs just because this movement became available.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to a good GMT with an NH34 at 100$-ish or less.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

TravisMorgan said:


> No mismatch on this one at all..


The hands clearly have a different tone / are lighter?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

chadol baegi said:


> 10.02US $ 19% OFF|23mm High Quality Fluorous Rubber Soft Watch Band Replacement For Blancpain Fifty Fathoms 5000 5015 Black Strap Watch Bracelets - Watchbands - AliExpress
> 
> So I purchased this 23 mm rubber strap thinking I would also receive the special Blancpain 23mm Torx screw spring bars. Unfortunately it came with regular 23 mm spring bars which I don't need and won't fit in my Octopus Kraken Fifty Fathoms watch. . But they also sent 2 Torx screwdrivers with the rubber strap. What's the point of including Torx screwdrivers when they sent regular 23 mm spring bars and not the Torx screw ones?
> 
> So after having no luck trying to source the special screw spring bars I need, I reached out to Octopus Kraken AliExpress store to inquire about purchasing the screw spring bars for my watch. Octopus Kraken website never responded to my previous inquiry but Octopus Kraken AliExpress store did finally respond. They claim they will give me the special spring bars I need for free but wants me to PayPal them $25 to cover the cost of shipping. I think I would be less insulted if I didn't know the postal shipping rates from China to US is subsidized by the US taxpayers and is dirt cheap. I purchased ten 20 mm spring bars from Hengrc on AliExpress for $1.35 with free shipping. It can't cost Octopus Kraken more than a buck to ship 2 spring bars to me. But since one of my spring bars is missing the screw, it looks like I will have to bend over and take it and pay Octopus Kraken $25 to ship me 2 screw spring bars. For a missing screw that should've originally came with the watch but didn't.


This is excessive. To pay 3-8 euros would be acceptable. It is also good to do that via Ali, because VAT is added on top and the package passes customs easily. Otherwise import fees/duties/VAT are in place at least for the EU. At 25 USD though it is simply a joke.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Just got this in, tactical frog FXD.
Incredibly nice and light.
Lume is great.
Unboxing video HERE


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

mougino said:


> That's what I like with these cheap Chinese clones 😉 no shame in a $15 Sanda Tank if it brings you pleasure and people compliment you on it, I loved my Nakzen Pagoda or my Eyki 2035 for that reason. So disappointed in the avalanche of fakes on ali right now 🙁 fortunately there are still little funky ones to enjoy.



loved...past tense  ? What was the watch that the Nakzen Pagoda was an homage to ?


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

Great sale on some San Martin models here: San Martin Official Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Notathome said:


> loved...past tense  ? What was the watch that the Nakzen Pagoda was an homage to ?


Lovd past tense b/c my tastes have evolved and I don't wear dress watches anymore. The Nakzen Pagoda was not an homage of anything AFAIK


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

crAss said:


> This is excessive. To pay 3-8 euros would be acceptable. It is also good to do that via Ali, because VAT is added on top and the package passes customs easily. Otherwise import fees/duties/VAT are in place at least for the EU. At 25 USD though it is simply a joke.


Yes, it's excessive charge. But what can I do? I can either live with the missing screw and be constantly paranoid about the watch potentially coming off the strap and dropping to the floor or pay Octopus Kraken extortion asking price to ship 2 spring bars and have my peace of mind again when wearing the watch. After some thinking, I chose to bite the bullet and pay Octopus Kraken the $25 to ship me the spring bars. I paid $25 with PayPal outside of AliExpress platform like Octopus Kraken wanted.

But Octopus Kraken/Baltany watches are now on my "do not buy **** list" list along with Heimdallr/Tactical Frog.


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> My sweet spot is 38-40. I think I like it though, it’s incredibly comfortable on wrist.


Size wise it looks good and it looks bluer on the SM website. I’m leaning more toward a blue 3 6 9 explorer homage.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

chadol baegi said:


> Yes, it's excessive charge. But what can I do? I can either live with the missing screw and be constantly paranoid about the watch potentially coming off the strap and dropping to the floor or pay Octopus Kraken extortion asking price to ship 2 spring bars and have my peace of mind again when wearing the watch. After some thinking, I chose to bite the bullet and pay Octopus Kraken the $25 to ship me the spring bars. I paid $25 with PayPal outside of AliExpress platform like Octopus Kraken wanted.
> 
> But Octopus Kraken/Baltany watches are now on my "do not buy **** list" list along with Heimdallr/Tactical Frog.


Why is balthany, heimdallr and tactical frog on your do not buy list?


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

SteveFWatches said:


> Why is balthany, heimdallr and tactical frog on your do not buy list?


I believe Baltany is sister company or same group/company as Octopus Kraken. So they're on my list by association with Octopus Kraken.

Same with Heimdallr/Tactical Frog. I believe they are the same group/company. I purchased this 1963 Quartz Chinese Air Force watch from Heimdallr AliExpress store.

87.12US $ 56% OFF|1963 Quartz Chinese Air Force Chronograph Military Watch 40mm Pilot Japan Miyota 6s21 Movement Self Wind Sapphire Men Watch - Quartz Wristwatches - AliExpress

Instead of sending me that watch, they instead sent me Chameri quartz watch instead.

Chameri Quartz Watch

So I filed a dispute with AliExpress and Heimdallr promised to refund for the watch and the return shipping fee if I shipped the wrong watch back to them. I paid $28.85 in USPS shipping charge to return the wrong watch back to China. Now Heimdallr has the watch, they're refusing to refund me the shipping charge. This tells me everything I need to know about Heimdallr. A company that won't honor their word is not a company I want to do business with. In both cases with Octopus Kraken and Heimdallr, it's more about the principle than the money.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Selmaguy said:


> Size wise it looks good and it looks bluer on the SM website. I’m leaning more toward a blue 3 6 9 explorer homage.


Yes the blue is really rather dark, but I prefer it like that. In good lighting it does show up pretty wel


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

SteveFWatches said:


> Just got this in, tactical frog FXD.
> Incredibly nice and light.
> Lume is great.
> Unboxing video HERE


How is the Bezel? I just got one, and the bezel action is far and away the worst I have ever seen.



nyonya said:


> Great sale on some San Martin models here: San Martin Official Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


uh, are they not always on sale at 60% or more off? 



Selmaguy said:


> Size wise it looks good and it looks bluer on the SM website. I’m leaning more toward a blue 3 6 9 explorer homage.


I have a fairly new one I could sell ya if you want the SM with applied numerals (36mm expl homage). In some ways its as good or better than the real thing!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

chadol baegi said:


> I purchased this 1963 Quartz Chinese Air Force watch from Heimdallr AliExpress store.


Just an FYI, this Heimdallr store is not the real official Heimdallr.
nobody really knows what store is the real on TBH...so just buy from a reputable reseller like Watchdives


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

chas58 said:


> How is the Bezel? I just got one, and the bezel action is far and away the worst I have ever seen.
> 
> 
> uh, are they not always on sale at 60% or more off?
> ...


The tunas at $117 are a lot cheaper than is normal for San Martin and close to the price for cheaper brands like Steeldive.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

turdbogls said:


> Just an FYI, this Heimdallr store is not the real official Heimdallr.
> nobody really knows what store is the real on TBH...so just buy from a reputable reseller like Watchdives


Thanks for the info. Heimdallr/Tactical Frog are still on my **** list. I had good experience with my one watch purchase from Watchdives. What's weird is that Heimdallr AliExpress store shares the same physical business address as Watchdives and are in the same building. I'm wondering if that Heimdallr AliExpress store and Watchdives are somehow connected. The address I was told to mail the wrong watch back to China by that Heimdallr AliExpress store matches the Watchdives business address.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

chas58 said:


> How is the Bezel? I just got one, and the bezel action is far and away the worst I have ever seen.


Oh it’s sooo terrible. You can see me struggle with it in my unboxing video HERE @ 1:10.

maybe I’m in the honeymoon phase right now and can overlook the bezel because everything else abojt the watch is great. Maybe as the weeks go one I’ll tell myself I can’t believe I paid $170 for this and not in a good way. If San Martin releases a 39mm pelagos in stainless steel maybe I’ll look at this FXD differently.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

chadol baegi said:


> Yes, it's excessive charge. But what can I do?


Not sure if you’ve considered this, but have you considered visiting a computer/phone repair shop? They use a lot of small torx, you never know, you might get lucky and they have the right size.

I had lost a tiny screw from inside a watch I was repairing once, didn’t have any luck finding a replacement through jewellers etc, but found an iPhone repair kiosk and the guy had exactly what I wanted, actually gave it to me for free too.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

chadol baegi said:


> Thanks for the info. Heimdallr/Tactical Frog are still on my **** list. I had good experience with my one watch purchase from Watchdives. What's weird is that Heimdallr AliExpress store shares the same physical business address as Watchdives and are in the same building. I'm wondering if that Heimdallr AliExpress store and Watchdives are somehow connected. The address I was told to mail the wrong watch back to China by that Heimdallr AliExpress store matches the Watchdives business address.


I think there's a lot of places like that in China. I was talking to the San Martin guys and he said there are 3 separate stores in their same building all watch related.
I know for a fact Watchdives and Tactical Frog are related and are in the same building. wasn't aware of the Heimdallr store though. 

just goes to show that we have no idea what's going on over there....lol


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

SteveFWatches said:


> Oh it’s sooo terrible. You can see me struggle with it in my unboxing video HERE @ 1:10.
> 
> maybe I’m in the honeymoon phase right now and can overlook the bezel because everything else abojt the watch is great. Maybe as the weeks go one I’ll tell myself I can’t believe I paid $170 for this and not in a good way. If San Martin releases a 39mm pelagos in stainless steel maybe I’ll look at this FXD differently.


Agreed, everything else on the watch is really impressive. If San Martin does the one that's going to cost over $300, LOL.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Wish the green SN008 was enamel as well :/


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Just uploaded my review of the San Martin x Watchdives SN004


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

chadol baegi said:


> A company that won't honor their word is not a company I want to do business with.


Good moto imo. Will they rip ?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

SteveFWatches said:


> Oh it’s sooo terrible. You can see me struggle with it in my unboxing video HERE @ 1:10.
> 
> maybe I’m in the honeymoon phase right now and can overlook the bezel because everything else abojt the watch is great. Maybe as the weeks go one I’ll tell myself I can’t believe I paid $170 for this and not in a good way. If San Martin releases a 39mm pelagos in stainless steel maybe I’ll look at this FXD differently.


After seeing your unboxing video, I could not help but cringe. If it were me, I would be having a major hissy! It would have to go back-----I would want my $ back!!!!!!!!!!! While I have liked and continue to like Chinese watches, including Heimdallr & Baltany, I am shocked at the extraordinary amount of POS's I am seeing here on the AliX thread!!!!!!!!! It is time for all of us to send the AliX watch mfgrs. a message from a united WUS.


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

johnmichael said:


> After seeing your unboxing video, I could not help but cringe. If it were me, I would be having a major hissy! It would have to go back-----I would want my $ back!!!!!!!!!!! While I have liked and continue to like Chinese watches, including Heimdallr & Baltany, I am shocked at the extraordinary amount of POS's I am seeing here on the AliX thread!!!!!!!!! It is time for all of us to send the AliX watch mfgrs. a message from a united WUS.


Mine has gotten better after a few days but still nothing in comparison to the Tudor pelagos


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

turdbogls said:


> Just uploaded my review of the San Martin x Watchdives SN004


Nice review! I have the blue one with rivet bracelet from Watchdives. It's one of my favorite watches.










The rivet bracelet is wonderful. I found the sizing of the bracelet super easy and only took me couple of minutes. I used case opener knife to hold one end of the while using a screwdriver on the other like in this video.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Chameri KS homage. Really nice watch with a killer spec for a little money.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I found this one, will be on sale on Monday morning, I'm almost positive it's a clone of an existing watch but I've failed to find the original, any luck?

















125.99US $ 82% OFF|SUZAKU New Classic Men's Automatic Mechanical Watches Ceramic Bezel Stainless Steel Diver's Sports Men's Wristwatch Reloj Hombre| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Looks like copy of Blancpain Bathyscaphe.

Bathyscaphe - 5100 1140 O52A | Blancpain


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

mougino said:


> I found this one, will be on sale on Monday morning, I'm almost positive it's a clone of an existing watch but I've failed to find the original, any luck?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And they are currently available on Amazon for $117 after you apply the coupon.

If you have Prime, you can get delivery on Monday if you order soon, and free returns.









Amazon.com: SUZAKU Men's Classic Automatic Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Sports Diving Watches for Men Sapphire Glass Mechanical Wrist Watch (Blue) : Clothing, Shoes & Jewelry


Buy SUZAKU Men's Classic Automatic Watch Stainless Steel Waterproof Sports Diving Watches for Men Sapphire Glass Mechanical Wrist Watch (Blue) and other Wrist Watches at Amazon.com. Our wide selection is eligible for free shipping and free returns.



smile.amazon.com





Edit: The price and shipping quoted above are for US Amazon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

chadol baegi said:


> Looks like copy of Blancpain Bathyscaphe.
> 
> Bathyscaphe - 5100 1140 O52A | Blancpain





chadol baegi said:


> Looks like copy of Blancpain Bathyscaphe.
> 
> Bathyscaphe - 5100 1140 O52A | Blancpain


Good call


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SteveFWatches said:


> Oh it’s sooo terrible. You can see me struggle with it in my unboxing video HERE @ 1:10.
> 
> maybe I’m in the honeymoon phase right now and can overlook the bezel because everything else abojt the watch is great. Maybe as the weeks go one I’ll tell myself I can’t believe I paid $170 for this and not in a good way. If San Martin releases a 39mm pelagos in stainless steel maybe I’ll look at this FXD differently.


Hi Steve, I have a Frog FXD and my bezel works better than what you've got there in the video. It's supposedly a version 2, still not perfect but isn't stiff like yours and certainly not loose. It rotates okay, bi-directional with some back play of approximately 0.2-0.3 seconds slack. I noticed my indices on the 9, 10, 11 is a wee bit off centre and glimpses of your video tells me yours is too.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

Photo of my Frog FXD.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SteveFWatches said:


> Mine has gotten better after a few days but still nothing in comparison to the Tudor pelagos
> View attachment 16906014


There's a price difference in the order of 20 times....

Did you try to use tricks like a waxed tooth floss to run in between the bezel and case to smoothen it?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I’m trying to decide if I like this or not…

















95.04US $ 52% OFF|Vintage Japanese vk64 quartz watch copper needle reinforced pot cover glass leather strap waterproof 50m| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




a.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

StephenR said:


> I’m trying to decide if I like this or not…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let me help you decide: That's gonna be a hard 'NO' from yourself, dawg.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> I’m trying to decide if I like this or not…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have to think about it...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

i don' like the blue (aka purple) one.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> Let me help you decide: That's gonna be a hard 'NO' from yourself, dawg.


 Always love your insight!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Be aware, this shop is selling fake Citizens for around $20-------- Shop1102249368 Store --------- Clearly, AliX is getting out of control









19.94US $ 50% OFF|CITIZEN Men Watches 2022 Luxury Trend Quartz Clock Luminous Calendar Waterproof Multi Function Strap Fancy Round Stainless| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

manchette said:


> i don' like the blue (aka purple) one.


better known as "burple"----Invicta used to be the master of burple faced watches, isn't that mysterious------ " --. --- -.. .... . .-.. .--. ..- ... "


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Be aware, this shop is selling fake Citizens for around $20-------- Shop1102249368 Store --------- Clearly, AliX is getting out of control


I've been noticing more blatant, famous brand name replicas popping up on AliExpress again. I ran into some really cheap Carl Bucherer Manero chronographs last week. The Grand Seikos seem to be gone, but other Seiko 5 fakes have sprung up. It's like playing Whac-A-Mole.

There does seem to be a store selling real ProMaster divers at a great price. I initially thought they must be fakes, but they match items being sold at reputable stores. Unfortunately, the store seems to sell both fakes and genuine Citizens,








139.9US $ 50% OFF|Original Citizen Ecology Drive Watch Male Eco Drive Series Black Plate Sports Diving Watch Silicone Luminous Men's Watch BN0150| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

To be honest I didn’t notice the fakes ever disappear. I figured they came, got shot down and swiftly got replaced by more. There seems to be fake fakes, such as on Alibaba, like Christopher Ward C60s for example. Unfortunately, if you accidentally click one, your feed gets bombarded with more junk. 

EBay has plenty of fakes too. The difference is that eBay sellers are trying to deceive you, but AliExpress sellers blatantly disclose their fake watches.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

StephenR said:


> I’m trying to decide if I like this or not…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, the logo seems to me a "tribute" to the logo of the second Moscow watch factory AKA Slava


----------



## ricardgoh (9 mo ago)

pablo37 said:


> Hi all. Any PD-1705 owners here, a tribute to the Breitling Chronograph? They suddenly disappeared from sale, even on the official website, where they were first sold, and then on Ali. With what it can be connected?
> 
> 
> https://www.paganidesign.cn/products/pagani-design-new-mens-quartz-watches-stainless-steel-chronograph-sports-wrist-watches-for-men-vk63-movement-silicone-watchband?VariantsId=11238
> ...


The PD-1705 is available now but the price seems to be on the high side. Do you all bought the PD-1705 at this price?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

ricardgoh said:


> The PD-1705 is available now but the price seems to be on the high side. Do you all bought the PD-1705 at this price?


On the high? I got 710 euros when clicking that link. For a chinese low-cost homage brand...they must be joking or for some reason want to stop selling and got this price so as not to put the ad offline...
Don't get me wrong, I own 5 Pagani Design watches and I am really happy for most of them, but the price was at most near the 100 euro mark with most really lower...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

ricardgoh said:


> The PD-1705 is available now but the price seems to be on the high side. Do you all bought the PD-1705 at this price?


Cheaper on Amazon ($99.99)


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Cheaper on Amazon ($99.99)


Then it's "keep the advertisement running and we will put real price when we have enough stock..."


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Wow, again, beware, more POS Fakes from AliX! From fake Citizens to fake Seiko's----have they no shame? Apparently nothing is sacred other than $. And, nothing can be trusted on AliX these days! I'll stick to buying watch bracelets/straps and cheap watch tools until they get a handle on this!









133.15US $ |For Seiko Watch Men's Prospex Series Sports Padi Diving Abalone Monster Mechanical Watch Srpe99k1 - Flanges - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

I'm liking some of the watches that Baltany is putting out. Here is one of their latest.










Here is a link to the store page.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> Wow, again, beware, more POS Fakes from AliX! From fake Citizens to fake Seiko's----have they no shame? Apparently nothing is sacred other than $. And, nothing can be trusted on AliX these days! I'll stick to buying watch bracelets/straps and cheap watch tools until they get a handle on this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


$17.04 for a Grand Seiko diver? Sounds legit!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Does anyone make a Seiko Giugiaro "Bishop" or Spirit style homage, that is somewhat better quality than this?








18.42US $ 72% OFF|Men's luxury quartz watch classic steel strap watch| | - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> $17.04 for a Grand Seiko diver? Sounds legit!
> View attachment 16910631


hahahaha-----these guys make used car salesmen and realitors look like saints!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Cadisen hops aboard the 62MAS bandwagon. 38mm case, sapphire, 200M, NH35A









79.99US $ 84% OFF|Cadisen C8207 Men's Watch 38mm 20 Bar Diver Vintage Nh35a Movt Automatic Watches Men Mechanical Wrist Watch Sapphire Retro Clock - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Cadisen hops aboard the 62MAS bandwagon. 38mm case, sapphire, 200M, NH35A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that they’ve updated their logo too


----------



## fone (May 21, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> They seem to be in stock here, but the price is sky high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, it sits on that site for that silly price for some years now. Not interested. 
I believe I tried to order from that site when the price was a lot lower but as I remeber, the watch wasn't actually available.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Just ordered a custom dial SN008 with the printed logo! Process was very smooth.


----------



## bklake (Oct 12, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> Cadisen hops aboard the 62MAS bandwagon. 38mm case, sapphire, 200M, NH35A
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have a blue one inbound. Typical aliexpress shipping. Arrived in the USA 3 weeks ago, printed a USPS label, but not picked up yet. The aliexpress fairy tale that they call tracking, is always good for a chuckle.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> Just ordered a custom dial SN008 with the printed logo! Process was very smooth.


This has probably been talked about since we’re all sickos for tiny details, but I asked for the seconds hand cap with the custom dial and apparently they stopped adding them because their supplier “failed to meet [their] requirements”


----------



## chrgod (Mar 16, 2012)

My Hruodland Flieger with vintagized case has arrived. There are lots of Flieger-inspired watches, but this is the only model which ticked almost all boxes for me. It is obviously inspired by the Laco «erbstuck» line. This Hruodland is also one of the most expensive Flieger homages.

You can get a pre-owned Laco with the correct case for about the same price, but then with quartz… Quartz combined with the large seconds hand looks wrong.

Case is 42mm, in design is it close to the original, with large dial, narrow bezel, straight sides and protuding lugs. The large dial makes the watch wear larger. The straight lugs makes the watch wear less comfortable, but that is a small sacrifice to make for having the «original» design.

Well made, obviously attention to details with correct hand lengths, buckle finish similar to the case and straps with quick-disconnect spring bars. The box was also a nice surprise. The PT5000 movement did very well on the Timegrapher. +6 seconds/ day in horizontal position.

It has the «big pilot crown» rather than the union crown I belive Laco uses. Nevertheless a nicely made crown that does the job well. Thick crown tube, in line with the original design. 

Few negatives: The strap does not feel like gen leather. The minute hand could be made a bit broader (This is a reoccuring «flaw» among Fliegers, but may be down to personal taste).

The vintage «yellow lume» on some of the dial marking is historically correct, but slightly overdone in my taste. In bright sunlight it stands out. But in shadow or evening it is less pronounced.
In all, a good buy


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi, i just get this one from seestern.com directly 🥰. Very good lume, brushing ! I put it on a strap'co ladder bracelet. One of my most expensive "Ali" watch, but one of the best🥳


----------



## chrgod (Mar 16, 2012)

Very nice Sugess chronograph! I assume the [email protected] follows the hour hand?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> $17.04 for a Grand Seiko diver? Sounds legit!
> View attachment 16910631


Wow. I hope AE cleans this mess up and puts a stop to these Sellers.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

chrgod said:


> Very nice Sugess chronograph! I assume the [email protected] follows the hour hand?


Unfortunatly!


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

pedro13 said:


> Hi, i just get this one from seestern.com directly 🥰. Very good lume, brushing ! I put it on a strap'co ladder bracelet. One of my most expensive "Ali" watch, but one of the best🥳
> View attachment 16912760
> 
> 
> ...





chrgod said:


> Very nice Sugess chronograph! I assume the [email protected] follows the hour hand?





pedro13 said:


> Unfortunatly!


ST1902 it seems Seagull ST19 Chronograph movement (Review) + Brief History


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

percysmith said:


> ST1902 it seems Seagull ST19 Chronograph movement (Review) + Brief History


St 19 swan neck


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

chrgod said:


> View attachment 16912675


The strap is interesting. I like how the leather/stitching narrow about half way down, rather than a straight taper.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

pedro13 said:


> St 19 swan neck


Swan neck is an optional extra to any ST variation (ST1901/ST1902/ST1903/ST1905/ST1906/ST1907/ST1908/ST1931/ST1940)?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

percysmith said:


> Swan neck is an optional extra to any ST variation (ST1901/ST1902/ST1903/ST1905/ST1906/ST1907/ST1908/ST1931/ST1940)?


ST1940 adds auto-winding, the other variants are all about dial-side functionality. So theoretically any of them could be fitted with the same swan-neck device. Practically it comes down to whatever Sea-Gull have put together for 3rd party assemblers. If you bought the part separately, you could have it retrofitted.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Wow, again, beware, more POS Fakes from AliX! From fake Citizens to fake Seiko's----have they no shame? Apparently nothing is sacred other than $. And, nothing can be trusted on AliX these days! I'll stick to buying watch bracelets/straps and cheap watch tools until they get a handle on this!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


-> "Apparently nothing is sacred other than $." 
Yes, always keep this in mind. 

Also I had some wrong experience with praised shops/models too, so it helped being prudent.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

chrgod said:


> My Hruodland Flieger with vintagized case has arrived. There are lots of Flieger-inspired watches, but this is the only model which ticked almost all boxes for me. It is obviously inspired by the Laco «erbstuck» line. This Hruodland is also one of the most expensive Flieger homages.
> 
> You can get a pre-owned Laco with the correct case for about the same price, but then with quartz… Quartz combined with the large seconds hand looks wrong.
> 
> ...


why are all the pics on the wrong side ? my neck hurts now 🙃 😋


----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

chrgod said:


> My Hruodland Flieger with vintagized case has arrived. There are lots of Flieger-inspired watches, but this is the only model which ticked almost all boxes for me. It is obviously inspired by the Laco «erbstuck» line. This Hruodland is also one of the most expensive Flieger homages...


Great review on this flieger homage. I've had my eye on this one for a bit now. If they made a 39mm version I would be on it.



> It has the «big pilot crown» rather than the union crown I belive Laco uses.


The "Pilot Watch Original" model from Laco also has the diamond shaped crown. The Stowa fliegers use the onion crowns.

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## WOTAPALAVER (Nov 6, 2016)

turdbogls said:


> Pagani's airking has arrived. the modern Airking.
> unboxed for your eyeball's pleasure.


I got this one. Really liked the practicality and legibility. 

Until I rinsed it and the NATO strap under the tap. The watch fogged up shortly afterwards. I tried to dry it out by sitting it in the sun with the crown unscrewed but it wasn't working so I took the back off. 

There was no o-ring. Nada. Just the caseback screwed in. No wonder it leaked.

Might be worth checking on other Paganis. Rest of the watch seems well put together. 

W


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Whenever I am tempted by a PD I remind myself of crap like this


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Whenever I am tempted by a PD I remind myself of crap like this


I always check the watches first whenever I get them. Got burned a couple of years ago with these cheap watches.


----------



## coltpeacemaker041 (Jul 21, 2012)

Gday guys has anyone bought this Sugess chrono before and what did you think of it? I'm tossing up between these two chronos.
cheers...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

WOTAPALAVER said:


> I got this one. Really liked the practicality and legibility.
> 
> Until I rinsed it and the NATO strap under the tap. The watch fogged up shortly afterwards. I tried to dry it out by sitting it in the sun with the crown unscrewed but it wasn't working so I took the back off.
> 
> ...


After the initial scratch and dial imperfection inspection, the next thing I do when I get an AliExpress watch is to remove the case back to check the gasket and lubricate it.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

I received my Rdunae R6, for me it's much sexier and thinker than the Steeldive. I really like it and should quickly add a custom dial.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Toofsy said:


> I received my Rdunae R6, for me it's much sexier and thinker than the Steeldive. I really like it and should quickly add a custom dial.


Cool! How’s the domed mineral glass?

And that Steeldive with drilled lugs is quite unique, must be an early version?

This Rdunae is close to an ideal retro fifty fathoms, but still no cigar


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Gday guys has anyone bought this Sugess chrono before and what did you think of it? I'm tossing up between these two chronos.
> cheers...
> View attachment 16915737


I received the sugess earlier this week. I find it superb ! One of the highest quality watches I have received from China. Perfect size, top finish. I put it on a straps 'n co ladder steel bracelet


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

john_marston said:


> Cool! How’s the domed mineral glass?
> 
> And that Steeldive with drilled lugs is quite unique, must be an early version?
> 
> This Rdunae is close to an ideal retro fifty fathoms, but still no cigar


Thanks, the glass is really nice, a big good surprise as it's really luminous and clear without distortion.
Yes the Steeldive is the early sterile version from qiin manufacturer before they create Steeldive.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

coltpeacemaker041 said:


> Gday guys has anyone bought this Sugess chrono before and what did you think of it? I'm tossing up between these two chronos.
> cheers...
> View attachment 16915737


One counts up to 30 mins only and the other one 60 (since the Dan Henry has a bezel, you can effectively count up to 12 hours)


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Been a while since I last posted here (or Wus for that matter). This $115 beauty arrived today.


----------



## snowman40 (May 12, 2013)

Ooppss - Better delete that before I get another ban!

M


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I cleaned off the patina from this quartz San Martin to see how long it will take to develop acceptable colour and texture. Now it’s blingy-blingy rose gold which I seroliously detest.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

So...
I bought this rubber strap specifically for this San Martin, and I think the greens work well together.
I also bought the bund specifically for this watch, so as to prevent my arm skin turning a similar shade of green.

My question to you, then:
Is the two-tone, combined with the mixed materials, too weird?

I'm torn.











Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

JojX said:


> I cleaned off the patina from this quartz San Martin to see how long it will take to develop acceptable colour and texture. Now it’s blingy-blingy rose gold which I seroliously detest.
> View attachment 16919340


Patience, grasshopper. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

hollywoodphil said:


> My question to you, then:
> Is the two-tone, combined with the mixed materials, too weird?


Gonna be honest here, it's not eyebleach horrible, but definitely not to my taste... it looks exactly how it is, something kludged together.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

DSlocum said:


> Gonna be honest here, it's not eyebleach horrible, but definitely not to my taste... it looks exactly how it is, something kludged together.


Haven't heard "kludged" before. I like it.

And yeah, it was just an experiment.
I'll put the bund back together properly for next time I wear it. 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

JojX said:


> I cleaned off the patina from this quartz San Martin to see how long it will take to develop acceptable colour and texture. Now it’s blingy-blingy rose gold which I seriously detest.
> View attachment 16919340


I guess I'll never quite understand the obsession with bronze cases, as they are an inferior watch material to 316L/904L stainless by every objective measure, and the patina is often "imperfect". Maybe I spent too many hours in Air Force basic training, polishing the panic exit bar with Brasso? Titanium with DLC, Tungsten and rose gold plating are more my taste.

I'll admit I fell for automatic and mechanical watches as I increased my collecting, but I don't see a bronze watch in my future. I like antique copper or bronze hardware and fixtures, but I've never appreciated weathered brass and bronze patinas. To each his own.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hollywoodphil said:


> My question to you, then:
> Is the two-tone, combined with the mixed materials, too weird?


So wrong, for both stated reasons! Just my opinion.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> I guess I'll never quite understand the obsession with bronze cases, as they are an inferior watch material to 316L/904L stainless by every objective measure, and the patina is often "imperfect". Maybe I spent too many hours in Air Force basic training, polishing the panic exit bar with Brasso? Titanium with DLC, Tungsten and rose gold plating are more my taste.
> 
> I'll admit I fell for automatic and mechanical watches as I increased my collecting, but I don't see a bronze watch in my future. I like antique copper or bronze hardware and fixtures, but I've never appreciated weathered brass and bronze patinas. To each his own.


It is those imperfections that make bronze so attractive  I for one care less for polished cases. I immediately put scotchbrite in action. To each his own.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

hollywoodphil said:


> So...
> I bought this rubber strap specifically for this San Martin, and I think the greens work well together.
> I also bought the bund specifically for this watch, so as to prevent my arm skin turning a similar shade of green.
> 
> ...


Can you post the photo of the willard on the all-leather bund?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Nice experiment, is this sure that without the bund the arm will be tinted ? 
I like the watch, but imo this combo (green strap + bund) is not highlighting it.

.


hollywoodphil said:


> So...
> I bought this rubber strap specifically for this San Martin, and I think the greens work well together.
> I also bought the bund specifically for this watch, so as to prevent my arm skin turning a similar shade of green.
> 
> ...


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> I guess I'll never quite understand the obsession with bronze cases, as they are an inferior watch material to 316L/904L stainless by every objective measure, and the patina is often "imperfect". Maybe I spent too many hours in Air Force basic training, polishing the panic exit bar with Brasso? Titanium with DLC, Tungsten and rose gold plating are more my taste.
> 
> I'll admit I fell for automatic and mechanical watches as I increased my collecting, but I don't see a bronze watch in my future. I like antique copper or bronze hardware and fixtures, but I've never appreciated weathered brass and bronze patinas. To each his own.


I know exactly what you mean. Not sure if it's OCD, but when I see someone showing off their patina on their brass cased watch, all I want to do is break out the Brasso. I have Brass Rails going down the stairs in my home, I don't even like fingerprints on it.


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

HoustonReal said:


> I guess I'll never quite understand the obsession with bronze cases, as they are an inferior watch material to 316L/904L stainless by every objective measure, and the patina is often "imperfect". Maybe I spent too many hours in Air Force basic training, polishing the panic exit bar with Brasso? Titanium with DLC, Tungsten and rose gold plating are more my taste.
> 
> I'll admit I fell for automatic and mechanical watches as I increased my collecting, but I don't see a bronze watch in my future. I like antique copper or bronze hardware and fixtures, but I've never appreciated weathered brass and bronze patinas. To each his own.





Watchout63 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. Not sure if it's OCD, but when I see someone showing off their patina on their brass cased watch, all I want to do is break out the Brasso. I have Brass Rails going down the stairs in my home, I don't even like fingerprints on it.


I fell in love with the Anonimo Polluce because I liked the idea of a dive watch made of a material that’s resistant to sea water, like a propeller (and it looks cool).

That said, I never got the idea of buying a bronze watch — which they always seem to advertise will eventually develop a patina unique to its owner and their environment and wearing habits — then subjecting it to all kinds of chemicals to create a completely artificial result.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rxmar23 said:


> I fell in love with the Anonimo Polluce because I liked the idea of a dive watch made of a material that’s resistant to sea water, like a propeller (and it looks cool).
> 
> That said, I never got the idea of buying a bronze watch — which they always seem to advertise will eventually develop a patina unique to its owner and their environment and wearing habits — then subjecting it to all kinds of chemicals to create a completely artificial result.


I'm always seeing WIS cleaning their bronze cases back to new, because the patina didn't form in a perfectly uniform coating, or picked up a large smudge or fingerprint. Then there are all the methods of placing the watch in a container with hard boiled eggs or other materials, to create the "perfect" patina in a weekend. It reminds me of a client who would spend lots of money on faux antique furniture, because real antique furniture was "used".


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

I received the special screw spring bars from Octopus Kraken. I can finally wear this watch without worry. I changed the strap from stock sailcloth to this blue rubber strap. I think it matches the blue dial and bezel really well.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

chadol baegi said:


> I received the special screw spring bars from Octopus Kraken. I can finally wear this watch without worry. I changed the strap from stock sailcloth to this blue rubber strap. I think it matches the blue dial and bezel really well.


That's a handsome watch! I like how they've done the little octopus on the seconds hand counterweight.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

rxmar23 said:


> then subjecting it to all kinds of chemicals to create a completely artificial result.


I hate fake patina... on hotrods and on watches, hell, on just about anything. I heard someone at a car show once say a device to make a BOV louder '_reeked of try-hard_' and I stole that expression for my own use. Fake patina is... glass-chip bling on a mumble rapper; it's lip implants and hair plugs and a huge wing on the rear of a Civic!

Hmm... maybe this should have gone in F71 confessions?


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

Toofsy said:


> I received my Rdunae R6, for me it's much sexier and thinker than the Steeldive. I really like it and should quickly add a custom dial.


Is the AR blue or clear? Its the only thing I don't like about Rdunae and the main reason I'm selling my Willard.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

DSlocum said:


> I hate fake patina... on hotrods and on watches, hell, on just about anything. I heard someone at a car show once say a device to make a BOV louder '_reeked of try-hard_' and I stole that expression for my own use. Fake patina is... glass-chip bling on a mumble rapper; it's lip implants and hair plugs and a huge wing on the rear of a Civic!
> 
> Hmm... maybe this should have gone in F71 confessions?





HoustonReal said:


> I'm always seeing WIS cleaning their bronze cases back to new, because the patina didn't form in a perfectly uniform coating, or picked up a large smudge or fingerprint. Then there are all the methods of placing the watch in a container with hard boiled eggs or other materials, to create the "perfect" patina in a weekend. It reminds me of a client who would spend lots of money on faux antique furniture, because real antique furniture was "used".


There is no fake patina. It could be reinforced but what is created is the result of the chemical process.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

More shots of my Chameri, beautiful watch.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

JojX said:


> There is no fake patina. It could be reinforced but what is created is the result of the chemical process.












Patina is the result of age and exposure to the elements. It is unique to each watch specifically because no two watches ever go through exactly the same experience.

Forced, or artificially induced discoloration mimicking patina is not the same thing, though the end result is visually similar. It is exactly the same thing as hotrod builders artificially aging the metal on their restomod so it appears as if it were a barn find survivor. Fake is fake.


----------



## Toofsy (Mar 11, 2012)

Scbr24 said:


> Is the AR blue or clear? Its the only thing I don't like about Rdunae and the main reason I'm selling my Willard.


I will say clear AR


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

DSlocum said:


> View attachment 16922981
> 
> 
> Patina is the result of age and exposure to the elements. It is unique to each watch specifically because no two watches ever go through exactly the same experience.
> ...


I thought oxidation is oxidation.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I am looking for the advice of all you AliX watch aficionados on a closely related subject----bracelets so I'm avoiding the best of straps, bracelets, etc. for your advice feedback/input. What is the best Jubilee bracelet on AliX? Simply looking to put it on a San Martin. Thanks in advance!


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

DSlocum said:


> I hate fake patina... on hotrods and on watches, hell, on just about anything. I heard someone at a car show once say a device to make a BOV louder '_reeked of try-hard_' and I stole that expression for my own use. Fake patina is... glass-chip bling on a mumble rapper; it's lip implants and hair plugs and a huge wing on the rear of a Civic!
> 
> Hmm... maybe this should have gone in F71 confessions?


I’m stealing that line, too. Brilliant!


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

JojX said:


> I thought oxidation is oxidation.


That is true, but oxidation is not patina. Patina is developed over age and time, which is why a word exists for the forced version: fauxtina.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

I did a project design for a client, some years ago. Large metal letters with lights in them, for an outdoor promotion..










The client wanted these letters to look as if they had spent years next to the sea - all rusted from the sea and salt air. A quick look online for a recipe, using white vinegar, hydrogen peroxide and salt, sprayed on using a garden sprayer, and this is what they looked like, one hour later...

Oxidation. Fauxtina!


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> I did a project design for a client, some years ago. Large metal letters with lights in them, for an outdoor promotion..
> 
> View attachment 16924265
> 
> ...


Well done! And you’re right: oxidation or fauxtina apply. Patina does not.

I understand your client’s desire, and I understand the WIS desire for their watches to look well aged now! 😁 I even like the look of artificially aged watches in most of the cases I can recall. And they can all do what they want to their own watches, so I have no complaint, just a comment on what I think is… a curious pursuit, I guess you’d say.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

rxmar23 said:


> Well done! And you’re right: oxidation or fauxtina apply. Patina does not.
> 
> I understand your client’s desire, and I understand the WIS desire for their watches to look well aged now! 😁 I even like the look of artificially aged watches in most of the cases I can recall. And they can all do what they want to their own watches, so I have no complaint, just a comment on what I think is… a curious pursuit, I guess you’d say.


Indeed. 

We clear-coated those letters, after the chemical reaction had finished and been neutralised, in case you are wondering.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

johnmichael said:


> I am looking for the advice of all you AliX watch aficionados on a closely related subject----bracelets so I'm avoiding the best of straps, bracelets, etc. for your advice feedback/input. What is the best Jubilee bracelet on AliX? Simply looking to put it on a San Martin. Thanks in advance!


Fitted endlinks? Solid Endlinks?

As far as im aware its quite hard to get curved endlinks on a 3rd party bracelet to fit a watch you already have, the curve of the endlink and hole placement have to be quite precise.

Is it a san martin that can originally come on a jubilee?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

nooski87 said:


> More shots of my Chameri, beautiful watch.
> View attachment 16922863
> 
> View attachment 16922865
> ...


That strap is a great combo, is that an Ali one?

…also, is it just me, or are Chameri now almost the same price as the Escapement Time?!


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

StephenR said:


> That strap is a great combo, is that an Ali one?
> 
> …also, is it just me, or are Chameri now almost the same price as the Escapement Time?!


Hello, strap is aftermarket thin leather. It's a no name brand but real leather bought from a local shop. I bought this one fro Watchdives and it was 59 USD + 20 USD shipping + another 20 USD for taxes and fees.


----------



## OCDwatchguy (Aug 28, 2020)

chadol baegi said:


> I received the special screw spring bars from Octopus Kraken. I can finally wear this watch without worry. I changed the strap from stock sailcloth to this blue rubber strap. I think it matches the blue dial and bezel really well.


That’s a beautiful strap combination, where’s the strap from?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

SwiftyRich said:


> Fitted endlinks? Solid Endlinks?
> 
> As far as im aware its quite hard to get curved endlinks on a 3rd party bracelet to fit a watch you already have, the curve of the endlink and hole placement have to be quite precise.
> 
> Is it a san martin that can originally come on a jubilee?


The end links need to match the exact diameter curvature of the case, so a 40mm case might have anywhere from a 39.5mm to a 38mm case diameter where the end links meet the case. Very popular watches may have aftermarket bracelets that have the exact dimensions, like SKX007 specific bracelets.


----------



## Plsownmety (Aug 14, 2016)

Long time lurker here, wanna say hi to all! Bought countless pieces from AE, some due to you guys and some on my own accord. Have a San Martin SN025 Titanium (which I realise there's very little coverage of) on the way and will share photos once arrived!


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi guys
I Can find any informations or reviews of the Cadisen 8203. Someone Can Say something to help
Thanks


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

OCDwatchguy said:


> That’s a beautiful strap combination, where’s the strap from?


AliExpress

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/2261800158715923.html

I bought it because I thought it would come with proper 23 mm Fifty Fathoms screw spring bars which I needed. Unfortunately it does not and only the regular 23 mm spring bars are included.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

DSlocum said:


> "... kludged together."


Very correct and appropriate use of the term.


----------



## Scbr24 (Oct 21, 2017)

nooski87 said:


> More shots of my Chameri, beautiful watch.
> View attachment 16922863
> 
> View attachment 16922865
> ...


Link for the strap?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pedro13 said:


> Hi guys
> I Can find any informations or reviews of the Cadisen 8203. Someone Can Say something to help
> Thanks
> View attachment 16925081





https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804382869123.html?







Miyota 8285 movement, 100m WR, ~40mm case, sapphire crystal. Rolex DayDate homage. What information is missing?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm always seeing WIS cleaning their bronze cases back to new, because the patina didn't form in a perfectly uniform coating, or picked up a large smudge or fingerprint. Then there are all the methods of placing the watch in a container with hard boiled eggs or other materials, to create the "perfect" patina in a weekend. It reminds me of a client who would spend lots of money on faux antique furniture, because real antique furniture was "used".


I have only one bronze watch and the only thing I did to accelerate patina is make it my swim watch for a summer. Patina is now how I want it to be. The only problem was that the buckle I had with the leather strap did not age as fast and during the first year it was a bit awkward to see a difference. Now after 2+ years, you have to really check to see any difference. Also, I do not like to see greenish oxidation - just want the aging patina.


----------



## nooski87 (Apr 30, 2021)

Scbr24 said:


> Link for the strap?











HIT SOFT bordó š. 20 (18) mm


řemínek na hodinky - velmi měkký




hodinar-frydl.sluzby.cz


----------



## Andy-S (Oct 12, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I guess I'll never quite understand the obsession with bronze cases, as they are an inferior watch material to 316L/904L stainless by every objective measure, and the patina is often "imperfect". Maybe I spent too many hours in Air Force basic training, polishing the panic exit bar with Brasso? Titanium with DLC, Tungsten and rose gold plating are more my taste.


That's perfectly fine. Everybody has different tastes.



> I'll admit I fell for automatic and mechanical watches as I increased my collecting, but I don't see a bronze watch in my future. I like antique copper or bronze hardware and fixtures, but I've never appreciated weathered brass and bronze patinas. To each his own.


Compare these two quotes you made. A solar quartz watch that syncs time to radio or a bluetooth device is a better timepiece than an automatic or other mechanical watch by every objective measure, yet people still spend a lot of money on mechanical watches instead of buying Casios or Citizens.



I just took advantage of a sale a couple of months ago on a Glycine bronze watch to see how I liked it. It's probably never going to be my favorite just because of my other clothes preferences don't always go with bronze tones. But it's fun to have. We'll see how long I keep it.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Andy-S said:


> That's perfectly fine. Everybody has different tastes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And I own smart watches, and a Casio Solar G-SHOCK with atomic time setting. I also have regular quartz models. I acknowledge it's a case of personal taste, but bronze divers have really exploded as a category.


----------



## Plsownmety (Aug 14, 2016)

pedro13 said:


> Hi guys I Can find any informations or reviews of the Cadisen 8203. Someone Can Say something to help Thanks
> View attachment 16925081


 There are several reviews of this on Youtube, almost pulled the trigger for the two-tone gold with olive green dial variant but held off as it is 40mm and will probably wear too large on my puny wrist for this style of watch.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Plsownmety said:


> There are several reviews of this on Youtube, almost pulled the trigger for the two-tone gold with olive green dial variant but held off as it is 40mm and will probably wear too large on my puny wrist for this style of watch.


It's the same for me. I think 38mm or 36mm would be better for this kind of watch.
Could you send me a link, because i can't find a non fluted bezel with green dial


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

Bought the Sea Knight Monster homage in the last Ali sale. I originally wanted the Heimdallr but the Sea Knight was so much cheaper ( around $120au, $77us ). Had it for a couple of weeks now and I’m quite impressed. Only complaints would be a couple of sharp points on the crown guard and shroud around the bezel and it’s running about a minute slow. Assuming the spec’s are accurate (nh36 and sapphire) I think it’s money we’ll spent.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Stevo67 said:


> Bought the Sea Knight Monster homage in the last Ali sale. I originally wanted the Heimdallr but the Sea Knight was so much cheaper ( around $120au, $77us ). Had it for a couple of weeks now and I’m quite impressed. Only complaints would be a couple of sharp points on the crown guard and shroud around the bezel and it’s running about a minute slow. Assuming the spec’s are accurate (nh36 and sapphire) I think it’s money we’ll spent.
> View attachment 16929032
> View attachment 16929033
> View attachment 16929034
> View attachment 16929035


A minute per day or a minute in total over two weeks? A minute per day is out of spec; a minute over 14 days is good for that movement.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

caktaylor said:


> A minute per day or a minute in total over two weeks? A minute per day is out of spec; a minute over 14 days is good for that movement.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A minute per day. It was a minute thirty slow when it turned up. Hoping it will continue to improve.


----------



## Plsownmety (Aug 14, 2016)

pedro13 said:


> It's the same for me. I think 38mm or 36mm would be better for this kind of watch. Could you send me a link, because i can't find a non fluted bezel with green dial


 Ah green dial's for the fluted bezel variant, but nonetheless you could try PM-ing the seller to see if it's available in his stock.


----------



## Plsownmety (Aug 14, 2016)

San Martin Octopus Diver Titanium, photos on my roughly 6.5inch wrist, along with a quick review:































Pros: 

eye-catching, unique, original design
lightweight and comfortable
amazing light-play from the blue-AR domed sapphire crystal, multifaceted hands and Mother Of Pearl dial
high-beat PT5000 movement (or file it under Cons depending on your opinion of this movement)
comfortable leather-rubber hybrid strap with matching titanium buckle

Cons:

bezel has slight wobble (might be due to titanium construct)
wears a little tall
pricey for AE watch


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

I’m still not sure if I prefer this San Martin to the Corgeut. Definitely better case finishing, a much better bracelet and the crown action. The hands on the Corgeut are much more refined though. SM feels kind of bland. Definitely overpriced.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Plsownmety said:


> San Martin Octopus Diver Titanium, photos on my roughly 6.5inch wrist, along with a quick review:
> View attachment 16930937
> View attachment 16930940
> View attachment 16930941
> ...


I have to confess that it's the price that's put me off buying one of these... ...until now; your photo's may have changed my mind. You enabler


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

Plsownmety said:


> San Martin Octopus Diver Titanium, photos on my roughly 6.5inch wrist, along with a quick review:
> View attachment 16930937


I have been pretty much done with the standard diver format for a while, sort of burned out, but I admit to liking how this looks. The only thing making me wince are the kitschy lugs! 

I would interested to hear your thoughts after wearing it for a while, see if that bezel gets worse or is just a 'feature', and also how those lugs wear. I have a larger wrist (8.25")and they look like they might be uncomfortable if it rides down close to my hand.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I just went off the deep end w/my first smartwatch purchase ever from AliX for an iW8 (the newly released Apple series 7 homage) for <$30 w/a $5 coupon. Only took 2 weeks to get here (got it last evening) and boy was I SURPRISED at how nice it is. First, the case is s.s., not some cheap alloy, second, the display screen is 1.99" while having the thinnest border I have ever seen on an Apple clone/or homage or any other Chinese smartwatch rendering. For a cheapo, I am totally blown away by its surprising quality at a pittance price. Furthermore, I had no trouble pairing it to my Apple phone and I must say it functions smoothly on "ios". I can only call this a true bargain and an anomaly to my collection. 



https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804225211702.html?gps-id=pcStoreLeaderboard&scm=1007.22922.271278.0&scm_id=1007.22922.271278.0&scm-url=1007.22922.271278.0&pvid=bdd047ae-4328-42c9-9960-7003f42211b1&_t=gps-id%3ApcStoreLeaderboard%2Cscm-url%3A1007.22922.271278.0%2Cpvid%3Abdd047ae-4328-42c9-9960-7003f42211b1%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%232846%238109%231935&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000029089596778%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%2212922%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%2162.4%2134.32%21%21%21%21%21%402101d1b816644761654676365e19bb%2112000029089596778%21rec&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartLeaderboard_2003751704036.1005004411526454&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US


----------



## G-raven (8 mo ago)

whiskeymuscles said:


> I'm liking some of the watches that Baltany is putting out. Here is one of their latest.
> 
> View attachment 16910519
> 
> ...


Hey this is literally the next watch I wanted to purchase. Let me know if you got it and what you think, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Plsownmety (Aug 14, 2016)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I have to confess that it's the price that's put me off buying one of these... ...until now; your photo's may have changed my mind. You enabler


 Haha admittedly I got a super deal at only around USD300, bought it during one of SM's clearance, similar to their two-tone subs clearance mentioned earlier in this thread, they seem to be doing this often recently to free up capital and inventory to 'develop new models' according to them. I usually get updates of these clearances by following San Martin on Youtube.


----------



## Plsownmety (Aug 14, 2016)

DSlocum said:


> I have been pretty much done with the standard diver format for a while, sort of burned out, but I admit to liking how this looks. The only thing making me wince are the kitschy lugs!
> 
> I would interested to hear your thoughts after wearing it for a while, see if that bezel gets worse or is just a 'feature', and also how those lugs wear. I have a larger wrist (8.25")and they look like they might be uncomfortable if it rides down close to my hand.


Sure is something different isn't it.
Can't comment on how to would wear on a much larger wrist, for my 6.5in there's borderline overhang as you can probably tell from the photo, so the only point of contact with the watch is the caseback, beautifully engraved with an octopus btw.
For what it's worth, I already spun the bezel many rounds but no improvement in the action so far.


----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Was thinking about ordering these 4, what do you all think?


----------



## whiskeymuscles (Jul 7, 2020)

G-raven said:


> Hey this is literally the next watch I wanted to purchase. Let me know if you got it and what you think, I'd appreciate it.


I'm currently not planning on picking up any new watches in the near future, but I will definitely keep this one on my radar. Hopefully someone does a review of this one.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

darude said:


> Was thinking about ordering these 4, what do you all think?
> View attachment 16933063
> View attachment 16933064
> View attachment 16933065
> View attachment 16933066


That you really like dauphine hands?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

hello,
i think they look good, i'd try to see real life pictures if possible though, also a nice project to try them all and see what wearing them tells on them 



darude said:


> Was thinking about ordering these 4, what do you all think?
> View attachment 16933063
> View attachment 16933064
> View attachment 16933065
> View attachment 16933066


----------



## dbonddental (Feb 15, 2011)

darude said:


> Was thinking about ordering these 4, what do you all think?
> View attachment 16933063
> View attachment 16933064
> View attachment 16933065
> View attachment 16933066


I own the Sugges, it`s an outstanding watch, works very well and , when looking at that dial, it shure brings a smile on my face.
And it`s a REAL moonphase, also.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

darude said:


> Was thinking about ordering these 4, what do you all think?
> View attachment 16933063


I just got the gold hands "blue" version of this one (the model that originally said water resistnat) and it's phenomenal. Definitely worth getting one of them for the around $70 I paid. Really awesome domed crystal but pagani does AR coating the same as they do lume: you can tell it's there but it may as well not be for how much good it does.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2011)

Time is money.
What does the second hand of a watch say every time it crosses the hour hand ? ... _Wait a minute, I'm going for a walk._ 

The pedant in me says "wait 61 seconds. I'm going for a walk" because the minute hand will have moved on a 60th of a rotation (taking 1 extra second to 'catch' the minute hand). Sorry.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> I just went off the deep end w/my first smartwatch purchase ever from AliX for an iW8 (the newly released Apple series 7 homage) for <$30 w/a $5 coupon. Only took 2 weeks to get here (got it last evening) and boy was I SURPRISED at how nice it is. First, the case is s.s., not some cheap alloy, second, the display screen is 1.99" while having the thinnest border I have ever seen on an Apple clone/or homage or any other Chinese smartwatch rendering. For a cheapo, I am totally blown away by its surprising quality at a pittance price. Furthermore, I had no trouble pairing it to my Apple phone and I must say it functions smoothly on "ios". I can only call this a true bargain and an anomaly to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am afraid I spoke too soon. I need some help fellow WUSers/Best of AliXers. This watch is activated/paired to my ios phone through the RDFit app. In most regards it seems to function correctly but on the device page, there is a section called Watch face market followed by more. When I try to access this, it goes to the site but no watch faces appear for download. Instead there are a series of numbers which are circled probably corresponding to a particular watch face. I tried to download one of these just to see what happens but I was denied. Otherwise the watch is paired to the app and seems to work correctly. Anyone w/any experience w/this or any thoughts? I tried contacting the store where purchased however trying to explain this so far has only led to inherent communication barriers between English and Chinese----not really unexpected-----but I need an explanation/resolution. What say you?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Blackrat said:


> Time is money.
> What does the second hand of a watch say every time it crosses the hour hand ? ... _Wait a minute, I'm going for a walk._
> 
> The pedant in me says "wait 61 seconds. I'm going for a walk" because the minute hand will have moved on a 60th of a rotation (taking 1 extra second to 'catch' the minute hand). Sorry.


maybe they could tell us the real truth 🙂


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

This is how far aliexpress has fallen: top = recent history of my searches ; bottom = searches proposed by ali (not based on any of my history, never once did I search for repl¡ca sh¡te...) 😡😡


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

mougino said:


> This is how far aliexpress has fallen: top = recent history of my searches ; bottom = searches proposed by ali (not based on any of my history, never once did I search for repl¡ca sh¡te...) 😡😡


On mine if you search for something, then filter by orders (units sold), it can just show nothing in results, or filter most out XD

Also, the Discover More section for me keeps throwing up afro hair products mixed in with watch parts... ive only ever searched for watch parts XD


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

I'm pretty much done with AliExpress. Being scammed by Heimdallr was the final straw. Platform is way too buyer unfriendly.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

chadol baegi said:


> I'm pretty much done with AliExpress. Being scammed by Heimdallr was the final straw. Platform is way too buyer unfriendly.


I tell myself that at least once a month.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> I tell myself that at least once a month.


Haha, same.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

chadol baegi said:


> I'm pretty much done with AliExpress. Being scammed by Heimdallr was the final straw. Platform is way too buyer unfriendly.


I too lost a few dollars here and there. but that was my "fault" -- for not documenting it thoroughly. 
In my experience, I've found that if you video document everything when you open a package, Ali has proved to be fair, if you need to file a complaint.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chronopolis said:


> I too lost a few dollars here and there. but that was my "fault" -- for not documenting it thoroughly.
> In my experience, I've found that if you video document everything when you open a package, Ali has proved to be fair, if you need to file a complaint.


I also have to say that I have never been offered an unfair solution by Ali. You just need to be precise and support your case with arguments in the form of photos and videos. The worst case I have faced is that I bought a watch advertised as mechanical, while being quartz. I got the watch, it was in perfect condition, I opened a dispute and was offered either to send it back to China for full refund at my own cost or get a 20% money back which I chose. Both me and the seller lost; I got a watch I would have never ordered and the seller probably lost his profit or was even in loss for mispresenting the watch. In the messages we exchanged it became clear that he translated "analogue" with the word "mechanical" in all of this items. After the dispute he fixed it.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> I opened a dispute and was offered either* to send it back to China for full refund*_ a_t my own cost or *get a 20% money back* which I chose.


One cannot stress this enough:
Partial, if not full, refund is the only way to go. Too many things to go wrong when shipping back, to say nothing of the extra cost + hassle. 
Better to get even only 20% back, and then sell it for 80% of what you paid, and get most (or all) of what you paid.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am not sure what to think of the very-often-encountered phenom of "rounding things" to the nearest similar looking number among Chinese sellers.
1mm? 2mm? Meh, close enough.
How is it that one or two missiles in their nukular arsenal has not gone off by accident already?

Why do they even offer this "search" function? What in the F is going on in their minds?


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> I am not sure what to think of the very-often-encountered phenom of "rounding things" to the nearest similar looking number among Chinese sellers.
> 1mm? 2mm? Meh, close enough.
> How is it that one or two missiles in their nukular arsenal has not gone off by accident already?
> 
> ...


Yeah, searching ali is a minefield...

Here ... 39*32.3mm


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004665962547.html




https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004662136210.html



39*32.5mm


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004494201920.html



39*32.7mm


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004277253534.html



Who knew there were so many different sizes??


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> Yeah, searching ali is a minefield...
> 
> Here ... 39*32.3mm
> 
> ...


TY for that!
But can I even trust them to have measured correctly?
I have run into many a seller who sells with the hope that the buyer won't dispute, or return, just move on.
SIGH!!!

Example: I bought 11mm. It was 10mm.
When I took pics of them, with the caliper reading, the seller sez: "Don't squeeze the caliper so tight!"
The gall. Unbelievable! I did end up getting a partial refund tho.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> I tell myself that at least once a month.


Once a month !? Mama mia, well, maybe they're too important in your life already (?) 

imo they don't deserve that much attention


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Do you all get messages by an App?

I keep seeing this from various sellers, but there is no message. 
I don't know what App I'm supposed to have. 

PS: I don't use my phone for internet.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> Do you all get messages by an App?
> 
> I keep seeing this from various sellers, but there is no message.
> I don't know what App I'm supposed to have.
> ...


AliExpress website programming is a mess. To see the picture messages, you need to log in using the AliExpress app on your phone or tablet and not your browser. But it's usually just spam pictures with fake sales so you're not missing out on anything.


----------



## Serge_tm (11 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> Do you all get messages by an App?
> 
> I keep seeing this from various sellers, but there is no message.
> I don't know what App I'm supposed to have.
> ...


Just promotions with images, could be only seen with phone app:


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Do you all get messages by an App?
> 
> I keep seeing this from various sellers, but there is no message.
> I don't know what App I'm supposed to have.
> ...


I get those too from various sellers. I don't use my phone or an app for AliExpress. I just ignore those messages.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Do you all get messages by an App?
> 
> I keep seeing this from various sellers, but there is no message.
> I don't know what App I'm supposed to have.
> ...


Yep, I just keep deleting them... annoying AF


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

DEMO111 said:


> I get those too from various sellers. I don't use my phone or an app for AliExpress. I just ignore those messages.





Watchout63 said:


> Yep, I just keep deleting them... annoying AF


I am glad I never signed up for any App.
I almost never use my phone anyway.
Hell, I can barely bring myself to answer a call.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> I am glad I never signed up for any App.
> I almost never use my phone anyway.
> Hell, I can barely bring myself to answer a call.


That’s kind of crazy. I rarely answer a call too since my phone only rings for people in my contact. And since I’m retired, my contact list is extremely short. But I use my phone for everything. iPhone is a portable computer. In our modern society, computer is pretty much essential. Phone is that computer.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I am glad I never signed up for any App.
> I almost never use my phone anyway.
> Hell, I can barely bring myself to answer a call.


Same here!

Actually, I just think I have a phone phobia!


----------



## flymore (Mar 8, 2016)

Chronopolis said:


> Do you all get messages by an App?
> 
> I keep seeing this from various sellers, but there is no message.
> I don't know what App I'm supposed to have.
> ...


See that all the time.
No I'm not going to use my phone for ali.
I copy the messages and send them back to them, but they don't get it.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

chadol baegi said:


> That’s kind of crazy. I rarely answer a call too since my phone only rings for people in my contact. And since I’m retired, my contact list is extremely short. But I use my phone for everything. iPhone is a portable computer. In our modern society, computer is pretty much essential. Phone is that computer.


Lol my wife just showed me this feature last week and it's been awesome, it's also my business phone.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

This one arrived today! From “Diver Watch Factory Store”, YN55 powered SN020 (SN0020?) to match my SN021. 
















I might have a thing for blue








Finishing is excellent as usual


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I am glad I never signed up for any App.
> I almost never use my phone anyway.
> Hell, I can barely bring myself to answer a call.


If your phone is an Android, you can deactivate notifications per app, that's what I did now I don't receive those anymore.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

I’ll be honest, I haven’t looked at watches on Ali for a couple months, just had a look to gauge prices to sell off some of my Ali watches and looking for Christmas presents for the kids… have prices been steadily rising, or is this the usual, pre-11/11 ramp? Or is it just because the I’m currently in Aus and our dollar is in the toilet? Eg, SD1970’s are all around $160 AUD


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> I’ll be honest, I haven’t looked at watches on Ali for a couple months, just had a look to gauge prices to sell off some of my Ali watches and looking for Christmas presents for the kids… have prices been steadily rising, or is this the usual, pre-11/11 ramp? Or is it just because the I’m currently in Aus and our dollar is in the toilet? Eg, SD1970’s are all around $160 AUD


Prices have steadily crept up in the past 18 months, all the more for Europeans: ali used VAT inclusion as an excuse to increase prices.

I've just done a study: following are some of my ali watches I've purchased and their current price. Depending on the brand, some model prices can vary from +8% to +74%(!!) The difference for watches bought 2 years ago (before covid/new EU VAT law) is particularly shocking 😳


Phylida Explorer 37mm with NH38, purchased 131€ last April, now 148€ ➡ unexplained +13% increase in just 6 months
Parnis Explorer II 40mm, purchased 91€ in Dec'2021, now 109€ ➡ unexplained +20% increase in less than a year
Tactical Frog Sub300T (x2), purchased 144€ in Dec'2021 and in Aug'2021, now 201€ ➡ unexplained +39% increase in less than a year
Escapement Time Flieger chrono, purchased 83€ in Aug'2021, now 90€ ➡ unexplained +8% increase
Steeldive 1954 Sub with NH35, purchased 93€ in Aug'2021, now 162€ ➡ unexplained +74% increase in 1 year
Following purchases were before July 2021, where ali didn't have to collect EU VAT (and most EU customs did not bother asking it at import... the golden days of Chinese watch purchasing)
Corgeut Speedy V3 with VK63, on bracelet, purchased 46€ in May 2021, should be 46€+20%=55€ now with VAT, same seller offers it for 72€ now ➡ unexplained +30% increase (+56% on what I paid)
Corgeut Railmaster with Miyota movt, purchased 65€ end of 2020, should be 65€+20%=78€ now with VAT, can be currently found at 88€ lowest price ➡ unexplained +13% increase (+35% on what I paid)
Steeldive 1979 Squale on bracelet with NH35, purchased 124€ end of 2020, should now be 149€ with VAT, is actually 187€ ➡ unexplained +25% increase (+50% on what I paid)
Phylida Speedy Tintin with Seagull movt, purchased 136€ in Aug'2020, should now be 163€ with VAT, is actually 195€ ➡ unexplained +19% increase (+43% on top of what I paid)

Nicolas


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Btw, while we're at it: *ONE (1) Phylida Speedy Tintin in stock now*:


https://aliexpress.com/item/4001344641673.html


----------



## Stevo67 (10 mo ago)

StephenR said:


> I’ll be honest, I haven’t looked at watches on Ali for a couple months, just had a look to gauge prices to sell off some of my Ali watches and looking for Christmas presents for the kids… have prices been steadily rising, or is this the usual, pre-11/11 ramp? Or is it just because the I’m currently in Aus and our dollar is in the toilet? Eg, SD1970’s are all around $160 AUD


The US dollar has increased substantially in the last 18 months or so. About 15% vs the Aussie and even more vs the Euro. If the watch manufacturers are dealing in US dollars, that might explain some of the price rise.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Got this today. Nice except for the sloppy bezel action. Prolly the last sterile (at least in the SM official Store).


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

I've just compared some watches I've been interested to buy - Taobao vs AliX price (when converted to HKD) are between 13% to 25% higher for Alix (previously, AliX can be lower than Taobao)


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

There is a gentrification of Aliexpress...They charge more because they can. Everything else than quartz sell like hot cakes, and shortage of NH movements, inflation, war(s) don’t explain the massive price increase on meca/auto watches.

On Amazon, prices for Orient/Seiko auto have increased as well and are highly volatile.

To be fair we should compare prices at their lowest in 2021 vs prices at their lowest in 2022 (including sales).
I was lucky during August sales with a Pagani Speedy v3 at 56€....less than the 100€ they usually charge....


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

SwiftyRich said:


> On mine if you search for something, then filter by orders (units sold), it can just show nothing in results, or filter most out XD


Mine too, once AE gets a feel of what you are interested in, the minute you try to narrow down your results (4 stars and up, sort by price asc, etc) it just gives you more or less what you've seen already, to trick you into buying one of the previously seen products as it leads you to believe those previously seen stuff match your new filters.

To go around this, open an incognito window, don't log in, search and sort and filter to your heart's content (you'll see way more results and more different stuff this time using the same search terms and filters), and then when you find what you were looking for, paste the link where you are logged in and go and buy it.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Mine too, once AE gets a feel of what you are interested in, the minute you try to narrow down your results (4 stars and up, sort by price asc, etc) it just gives you more or less what you've seen already, to trick you into buying one of the previously seen products as it leads you to believe those previously seen stuff match your new filters.
> 
> To go around this, open an incognito window, don't log in, search and sort and filter to your heart's content (you'll see way more results and more different stuff this time using the same search terms and filters), and then when you find what you were looking for, paste the link where you are logged in and go and buy it.


Good tip, I hadn’t actually realised Ali was doing this, I just thought there were less and less new products!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Proxima MM300 is insanely good value. The quality is exceptional for the price. This the monoblock version that preceded the version that had a watch head that was removable and interchangeable between an MM300 case and a Turtle. I believe Proxima has moved back to the monoblock case. I am still kicking myself for not picking up the titanium version. This watch wears extremely well for its size, but obviously there is a bit of meat on the watch head so it can be top heavy on some straps.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Is there an MM200 in titanium available out there, preferably with a bracelet?

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Having studied Mougino’s rather insightful price list I would like to add my 2 cents and scrutinize probably the most hyped Chinese watch manufacturer - San Martin. Looking at their prices as of October 2022 one has to conclude that the days of horological fun are over. 400-500 USD for a PT5000-powered 62Mas is what you would pay for a Hamilton powered by a modified ETA at the AD. You’d pay less for the Orient, Citizen or Seiko. PT5000 is said to be good. That I don’t know. It is definitely nice (the sweeeeeping second hand) but we don’t know much about it’s reliability. It’s relatively new and those proud owners of PT5000-powered watches are most likely freaks like myself using their watches in rotation (to say the least). I have 7 San Martins. And I would like to have a closer loot at them looking at a set of criteria I have selected for this review. Here are the contestants:










The criteria I use are:

case finishing
crystal
bezel action
crown action - lume
dial
hands
alignment
strap/bracelet quality
I use the scale from 1 to 5, where:

1 - unacceptable
2 - poor
3 - average
4 - good
5 - excellent
As you see from the photo, in most San Martins I have replaced the straps / bracelets with something else. There is a reason for that.

Bronze 62Mas








Date of purchase: Sep 2022
Price paid: 196.12 USD
Currently listed at: 282.16 USD
Case finishing: 5
Crystal: 5 (box sapphire with clear AR coating) Bezel action: 2 (sloppiness and backplay) Crown action: 5
Lume: 4.5 (C3, hands marginally less bright) Dial: 5 (nice sunburst)
Hands: 5
Alignment: 5
Strap: 4 (waffle with the bronze buckle)
I wish: the lume on the hands was as strong as on the dial.
Would I pay the regular price: No
Would I buy it again knowing its shortcomings: Yes
Average: 4.5

Bronze Mil (Quartz Ronda)








Date of purchase: August 2022
Price paid: 117.69 USD
Currently listed at: 142.25 USD
Case finishing: 4.5
Crystal: 3 (your average 1.3 mm flat sapphire with a bit of AR coating)
Bezel action: n/a
Crown action: 4.5
Lume: 2 (BGW9, evenly applied but doesn’t last))
Dial: 4.5
Hands: 5
Alignment: 5
Strap: 4.5 (nice leather with the bronze buckle)
I wish: the lume was better and C3, the hands were rose gold (not gold), the crown was bigger.
Would I pay the regular price: Yes
Would I buy it again knowing its shortcomings: Yes Average: 4.12

Seamaster









Date of purchase: September 2021
Price paid: 232.80 USD
Currently listed at: 301.35 USD
Case finishing: 5
Crystal: 4 (stepped double dome with some AR coating)
Bezel action: 4
Crown action: 5
Lume: 3.5 (vintage C3)
Dial: 4.5
Hands: 3
Alignment: 4 (bezel insert slightly off)
Bracelet: 5 (probably the most comfortable bracelet in my collection)
I wish: the hands were not flat, the size was as advertized (39mm, the bezel protrudes to 41mm), the bracelet had female endlinks, the polishing and brushing on the bracelt was reversed, the crystal was proper box crystal.
Would I pay the regular price: No
Would I buy it again knowing its shortcomings: No
I think the Corgeut is a better option at one third of the price.
Average: 4.22

Vintage Sub








Date of purchase: August 2021
Price paid: 193.13 USD
Currently listed at: 267.89 USD
Case finishing: 5
Crystal: 4 (stepped double dome sapphire with some AR coating)
Bezel action: 5
Crown action: 5
Lume: 4.5 (vintage C3)
Dial: 5
Hands: 5
Alignment: 5
Strap: 4.5 (replaced male links with female ones, still don’t trust the little screws - looks cool but feels insecure unless glued - couldn’t be bothered; the watch is made for a black tropic anyway.
I wish: the crown was bigger; the crystal was boxed sapphire or tophat sapphire, the bracelet was less fancy.
Would I pay the regular price: No
Would I buy it again knowing its shortcomings: Yes
Average: 4.78

Baby P(loprof)








Date of purchase: July 2021
Price paid: 150.94 USD
Currently listed at: 248.73 USD
Case finishing: 5 (polished, I brushed it myself and it looks a ton better)
Crystal: 3.5 (flat sapphire with some AR coating)
Bezel action: 3.5 (sloppy with a bit of backplay) Crown action: 5
Lume: 4 (vintage C3)
Dial: 5
Hands: 5
Alignment: 4 (bezel insert slightly off due to backplay)
Strap: 3.5 (the biggest clasp I’ve ever seen, replaced it with a cheap bracelet, now looks more 70’s if it weren’t for the 43mm size)
I wish: it was all brushed, the bezel was more stiff; otherwise my go to holiday watch.
Would I pay the regular price: Yes
Would I buy it again knowing its shortcomings: Yes
Average: 4.28

Pilot
_







_
Date of purchase: November 2020
Price paid: 120.10 USD
Currently listed at: 153.32 USD
Case finishing: 5
Crystal: 4.5 (flat sapphire with lots of AR coating)
Bezel action: n/a
Crown action: 5
Lume: 2.5 (C3 but doesn’t last; the minute hand is much weaker than the hour hand)
Dial: 5
Hands: 5
Alignment: 5
Strap: 3.5 (just an ok strap, looks better on a riveted strap).
I wish: it was more Mark XI looking with a more dense dial (longer second and minute indexes), it had a box sapphire crystal, the lume was better, it was 36mm).
Would I pay the regular price: No
Would I buy it again knowing its shortcomings: No
I think the Addiesdive (less of a Mark XI, more of a Spitfire) at approximately 80 USD wins hands down.
Average: 4.44

LJM










Date of purchase: February 2019
Price paid: 198.45 USD
Currently listed at: not available except for a highly overpriced pt5000 model
Case finishing: 5
Crystal: 5
Bezel action: 4 (stiff)
Crown action: 5
Lume: 5 (C3 the creaziest lume in my entire collection)
Dial: 5
Hands: 5
Alignment: 2 (had to realign hour and minute hands)
Strap: 3.5 (waffle)
I wish: the bezel wasn’t as stiff.
Would I pay the regular price: No
Would I buy it again knowing its shortcomings: Yes
Average: 4.39
My favourite diver. For me it looks better than the newer iterations by SM, it’s nicer than a Heimdallr or Steeldive 62mas too

And a bit of lume (left to right: Bronze 62mas, bronze mil, seamaster, pilot, vintage sub, baby p, ljm):








And after 15 minutes in complete darkness:








I was trying to keep the whole scoring as objective as I could so the average scores do not reflect my personal preferences.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

Omegafanboy said:


> Is there an MM200 in titanium available out there, preferably with a bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Heimdallr makes, but no bracelet. Here is the watchdives listing, but AE has them as well.








Heimdallr Titanium Marine300 Watch


Watch Specification: Brand: Heimdallr Case Material: Titanium 3 Case Back: Titanium Bezel: Unidirect rotatable bezel (360 degrees) Bezel Insert: Ceramic Bezel Insert with lumed triangle at 12 H Bezel Color: Black or Green Crystal: Sapphire glass with AR-Coating Movement: Seiko NH35 Automatic...




watchdives.com





WR Watches had some titanium Proxima with bracelets, but they are sold out. Here is 
the listing. It doesn't help you buy one, but may help when you are looking.








Proxima Sterile MM300


Proxima Sterile MM300: Case material : 316L Stainless steel monoblock case Case back : Stainless steel case back Case diameter : 44mm Case thickness : 15.8mm Lug to lug : 50mm Lug width : 20mm Bezel : Ceramic / Sapphire Bezel lume : Swiss C3 SuperLuminova Glass : Sapphire glass with AR coating...




wrwatches.com





Good luck in the hunt.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Given the narrowing price disparity between "better Chinese watches (i.e. San Martin") and Swiss/Japanese watches, here's one to make you ponder. A Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline for $315 on Shopworn-----deal of the day! Swiss/Japanese are looking better all the time in late 2022!





__





Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline Blue Dial Automatic Men's Watch H38525541 | ShopWorn


Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline 40mm Stainless Steel case on a leather strap with T...




www.shopworn.com


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> *Given the narrowing price disparity between "better Chinese watches (*i.e. San Martin") and Swiss/Japanese watches, here's one to make you ponder. A Hamilton Jazzmaster Thinline for $315 on Shopworn-----deal of the day! Swiss/Japanese are looking better all the time in late 2022!


Oh, for sure. I am of the opinion that there is a minimum cost to get a product done up to a certain quality / standard. It is evident that those we call "Chinese junk" are made to a target price so that it can be attractive to a potential buyer. It is cheap because it is made to $100 or less.

In this case which you pointed out, when San Martin (and a few other higher tier Chinese makers) start to improve their quality, the price also goes up. It goes up to a level that we are now cross shopping with main stream brands like Hamilton, or Tissot, etc. San Martin watch is now so expensive that it is no longer good value for the price and we can look at other brands.

In a nutshell, when Chinese watch companies start making good quality watches, their prices are up there with comparable Swiss, German or American manufacturers. Case in point, if you look at Tianjin Seagull, they make good watches and their prices reflect that. It is where we will be cross shopping purely based on the quality and not the price.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Have you a link for this model please:


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

jhdscript said:


> Have you a link for this model please:
> 
> View attachment 16947139





https://a.aliexpress.com/_EvtHZ0X


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

BundyBear said:


> Oh, for sure. I am of the opinion that there is a minimum cost to get a product done up to a certain quality / standard. It is evident that those we call "Chinese junk" are made to a target price so that it can be attractive to a potential buyer. It is cheap because it is made to $100 or less.
> 
> In this case which you pointed out, when San Martin (and a few other higher tier Chinese makers) start to improve their quality, the price also goes up. It goes up to a level that we are now cross shopping with main stream brands like Hamilton, or Tissot, etc. San Martin watch is now so expensive that it is no longer good value for the price and we can look at other brands.
> 
> In a nutshell, when Chinese watch companies start making good quality watches, their prices are up there with comparable Swiss, German or American manufacturers. Case in point, if you look at Tianjin Seagull, they make good watches and their prices reflect that. It is where we will be cross shopping purely based on the quality and not the price.


While I'm sure Swatch Group has a slight price advantage when it comes to vertical integration and economies of scale, Chinese brands like Sea-Gull, and especially San Martin and Cronos, have almost no marketing costs, and much lower labor costs. How much is Tissot paying for "brand ambassadors" compared to San Martin? I have yet to see a San Martin video commercial on YouTube or television. A Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 will run $570 and up from grey market sellers, so a San Martin is still cheaper.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> While I'm sure Swatch Group has a slight price advantage when it comes to vertical integration and economies of scale, Chinese brands like Sea-Gull, and especially San Martin and Cronos, have almost no marketing costs, and much lower labor costs. How much is Tissot paying for "brand ambassadors" compared to San Martin? I have yet to see a San Martin video commercial on YouTube or television. A Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 will run $570 and up from grey market sellers, so a San Martin is still cheaper.


No doubt about what you're saying there Houston. I am sure that Seagull have their own brand ambassadors in China which we are aren't aware of. But saying here that the cost price of a watch determines the selling price and with a higher selling price, one can see that quality has gone up. However, my point also was that once the selling price reaches a price that is comparable with other mainstream brands, then the attraction of the cheap watch is no longer there (for me).


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

Qimei Benrus type 2 homage is a great bang for buck watch. Always wanted a vintage Benrus or Mkii paradive but never found one in the right price. Movement has been spot on after a week.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

morningbell said:


> Qimei Benrus type 2 homage is a great bang for buck watch. Always wanted a vintage Benrus or Mkii paradive but never found one in the right price. Movement has been spot on after a week.


Do you have the link to this one?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

morningbell said:


> Qimei Benrus type 2 homage is a great bang for buck watch. Always wanted a vintage Benrus or Mkii paradive but never found one in the right price. Movement has been spot on after a week.


Qimei is a great one. My only gripe is the crystal (mineral).


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

JojX said:


> Qimei is a great one. My only gripe is the crystal (mineral).


they offer it, or at least used to, with sapphire. their store and listings are such a mess though, good luck figuring it out.

solid watch though for sure. IIRC, it uses a 30.5mm crystal and was a super simple swap to sapphire.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

. deleted.

answered my own question. LOL.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> they offer it, or at least used to, with sapphire. their store and listings are such a mess though, good luck figuring it out.
> 
> solid watch though for sure. IIRC, it uses a 30.5mm crystal and was a super simple swap to sapphire.


In August, they were still offering sapphire for a $20 upcharge.

Does AliExpress have the worst search function, or is it just me? If I include "watch" in the search, the results are just random watches, and the other search terms get ignored.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

New Berny Mondaine homage - more accurate second hand, sapphire, Miyota 8215 and a fully C3 lumed dial (optional) for about $66 (w/coupon)


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804614408404.html


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> they offer it, or at least used to, with sapphire. their store and listings are such a mess though, good luck figuring it out.
> 
> solid watch though for sure. IIRC, it uses a 30.5mm crystal and was a super simple swap to sapphire.


Yeah, I remember that. And if I remember correctly it was flat 🙁 I’ll wait forthe first scratch and get a prper size dd sapphire. Now I’m perfectly ok with the mineral


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> In August, they were still offering sapphire for a $20 upcharge.
> 
> Does AliExpress have the worst search function, or is it just me? If I include "watch" in the search, the results are just random watches, and the other search terms get ignored.


Yeah, the search function is weird.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> New Berny Mondaine homage - more accurate second hand, sapphire, Miyota 8215 and a fully C3 lumed dial (optional) for about $66 (w/coupon)
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804614408404.html
> ...


Wow! This looks very cool. Maybe even better than the actual Mondaine with the full lume dial.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> While I'm sure Swatch Group has a slight price advantage when it comes to vertical integration and economies of scale, Chinese brands like Sea-Gull, and especially San Martin and Cronos, have almost no marketing costs, and much lower labor costs. How much is Tissot paying for "brand ambassadors" compared to San Martin? I have yet to see a San Martin video commercial on YouTube or television. A Tissot PRX Powermatic 80 will run $570 and up from grey market sellers, so a San Martin is still cheaper.


Indeed. If you look on the San Martin forum, they are soliciting applications for 'agents'. To apply, _you pay them _a (refundable) $1,000 deposit for the first units, there is no commission, and you have to sell 50 watches to continue. One thing they are looking for is people who either can repair watches themselves, or who work with someone who can.

The last bit is going to be interesting for their ST19s. They actually do repair Seagulls-- they just repaired one of mine under warranty, and are sending it back in a few days, I guess something was wrong with the balance wheel. (In the US, simply replacing it might be the option a jeweler would suggest.) My jeweler certainly couldn't or wasn't able to diagnose and fix this kind of problem at the prices they want. (He tried, did not identify the problem, bid on the job, and his bid of $125 was rejected.) So they work on tight margins, for sure. 

I think the labor issue will be a problem for US agents, at least for their ST19s. But hope they make a go of it, because a lot of people in the states want to buy San Martins, but are put off by Ali Express or long shipping times, etc. It's a serious concern-- sometimes it really is hard to know when the watch will arrive, and if you have porch pirates working in your neighborhood, that's a problem.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> New Berny Mondaine homage - more accurate second hand, sapphire, Miyota 8215 and a fully C3 lumed dial (optional) for about $66 (w/coupon)
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804614408404.html
> ...


Why are you doing this to me....I thought I was done with AliExpress and then you have to bait me again 😂
I'm attracted to this full lumed dial despite actually having an original Mondaine (albeit quartz).
61$ after coupons and coins...must... resist....even hands are correct this time...


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> New Berny Mondaine homage - more accurate second hand, sapphire, Miyota 8215 and a fully C3 lumed dial (optional) for about $66 (w/coupon)
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804614408404.html
> ...


What's up with the shield? Is Berny part of PD?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

chadol baegi said:


> What's up with the shield? Is Berny part of PD?


Yes and Tudor too, same company as Berny and Pagani Design.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Yes and Tudor too, same company as Berny and Pagani Design.


I knew there was a reason I didn't like Tudor. Makes sense now.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## darude (Nov 4, 2012)

Can anyone link some of their favorite leather watch straps?
Looking for 3, one in green, blue and brown.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

darude said:


> Can anyone link some of their favorite leather watch straps?
> Looking for 3, one in green, blue and brown.


Check the Ali strap thread, but for multiple colours in the same strap, I’ve had good luck with the Maikes straps.


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

View attachment 16953800


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Skmei 9232 automatic watch review ~35$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DeXaJ0R


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 16953145
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


Check my review here


----------



## chrgod (Mar 16, 2012)

Some new and interesting (to me) watches has hit the market. They are obviously inspired by Longines Heritage collection: the old «compressor style» Legend Diver and Heritage pilot (as San Martin).
The Diver is only in bronze so far, weird name «Gull Tron»… but it is a nice non-date version. Will be interesting to see some reviews when the steel version is available. 

The Pilot has the «aged dial», but it is far from as nicely done on the Longineses.
















NOK 2,238.39 50％ Off | GULL TRON Men Automatic Watch Bronze Pilot Luxury Watches Mechanical Wristwatch Sapphire 100m Waterproof C3 Luminous ST2103


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mN9Wpcs


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Does anyone know ?
Why is the NH35 movement (date) cheaper than NH38 ( NO date )? 

Is it because of the larger volume of production for NH35 ?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

chrgod said:


> Some new an interesting (to me) watches has hit the market. They are obviously inspired by Longines Heritage collection: the old «compressor style» Legend Diver and Heritage pilot (as San Martin).
> The Diver is only in bronze so far, weird name «Gull Tron»… but it is a nice non-date version. The Pilot has the «aged dial», but it is far from as nicely done on the Longineses.
> View attachment 16955616


Nice clone (no, not "homage") of the Longines. 
I accept it for what it is. 

That said, I am annoyed to see that the inner ring and the dial are NOT aligned.
How hard could it be to line them up for the photoshoot? 🙁

Unless, of course, they are misaligned to begin with.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> That said, I am annoyed to see that the inner ring and the dial are NOT aligned.
> How hard could it be to line them up for the photoshoot? 🙁
> 
> Unless, of course, they are misaligned to begin with.


Compressor watches have the inner ring rotating smoothly (no 120-click) so one can align to the μm, not possible to misalign. That's just the typical "not my job" level of investment from your lambda Chinese photographer 🙂


----------



## Andrei Mihaila (Feb 24, 2016)

That inner bezel is all over the place. 5 o'clock is aligned, 10 is alost aligned, rest of them are all over. And that for a 250usd? Unnaceptable.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Andrei Mihaila said:


> That inner bezel is all over the place. 5 o'clock is aligned, 10 is alost aligned, rest of them are all over. And that for a 250usd? Unnaceptable.


They can f off then.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

BundyBear，帖子：55697780，成员：1319037 said:


> 哦，当然。附近要达到最低质量/标准价格。很明显，我们认为价格因此肯定是“中国垃圾”的产品，因此我认为这是目标制造的，对买家来说，是多少。因为它的价格很便宜，因为它的价格是 100 美元或为 10 美元。
> 
> 您的这种情况，中国商贩制造到我们的圣地（其他等级的以及其他一些更上一层楼的商贩开始制造的时候，价格）。在汉化今天，它与今天的伦敦等市场密谋上升当购物的时候圣马丁手表现在太贵了，它不再物超所值，我们可以看看其他品牌。
> 
> ...


Hello dear friend. Thank you for your attention to our brand. Let me tell you about our price here. Generally speaking, the price of our nh35 movement, 8215 movement and yn55 movement is not more than 300 US dollars. Even though the styles I have been upgrading cost more, the selling price has not changed. Of course, some of our other more expensive prices will be appropriately higher, but the final price is based on the overall cost.
Some friends think that we will not have too much cost without a spokesperson or additional advertising. Of course, this can save some money, but you can also see that I often improve our products to improve the quality. So far our company is an office of 1800 square meters, with 26 colleagues. Daily expenses should be $1,500. It can be said that all our money is invested in product quality. I have cooperated with more than 10 watch case factories, and now I have invested in my own watch case and watch strap factories to better meet our production needs.


----------



## sanmartinwatch (May 25, 2021)

Catalyzt said:


> Indeed. If you look on the San Martin forum, they are soliciting applications for 'agents'. To apply, _you pay them _a (refundable) $1,000 deposit for the first units, there is no commission, and you have to sell 50 watches to continue. One thing they are looking for is people who either can repair watches themselves, or who work with someone who can.
> 
> The last bit is going to be interesting for their ST19s. They actually do repair Seagulls-- they just repaired one of mine under warranty, and are sending it back in a few days, I guess something was wrong with the balance wheel. (In the US, simply replacing it might be the option a jeweler would suggest.) My jeweler certainly couldn't or wasn't able to diagnose and fix this kind of problem at the prices they want. (He tried, did not identify the problem, bid on the job, and his bid of $125 was rejected.) So they work on tight margins, for sure.
> 
> I think the labor issue will be a problem for US agents, at least for their ST19s. But hope they make a go of it, because a lot of people in the states want to buy San Martins, but are put off by Ali Express or long shipping times, etc. It's a serious concern-- sometimes it really is hard to know when the watch will arrive, and if you have porch pirates working in your neighborhood, that's a problem.


Yes, we are looking for foreign agents to further enhance our service scope and timeliness. One of the more troublesome problems now is that our profit margin is too small, and we cannot give enough profit to the agent.


----------



## DSlocum (Apr 21, 2015)

chrgod said:


> The Pilot has the «aged dial», but it is far from as nicely done on the Longineses.
> 
> NOK 2,238.39 50％ Off | GULL TRON Men Automatic Watch Bronze Pilot Luxury Watches Mechanical Wristwatch Sapphire 100m Waterproof C3 Luminous ST2103
> 
> ...


Love the look of that compressor, and the price is not horrible, but the store has terrible ratings (for AliExpress, where even top ratings are suspect). Gonna have to wait and see if anyone else volunteers as tribute first


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Yes, we are looking for foreign agents to further enhance our service scope and timeliness. One of the more troublesome problems now is that our profit margin is too small, and we cannot give enough profit to the agent.


So why would anyone want to be an agent for your company and why would you want agents that can't profit if they are able to move units? 

Maybe something got lost in translation.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> So why would anyone want to be an agent for your company and why would you want agents that can't profit if they are able to move units?
> 
> Maybe sonething got lost in translation.


Agreed, but this would be better served on the "San Martin forum." Now back to watches & deals.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

morningbell said:


> Qimei Benrus type 2 homage is a great bang for buck watch. Always wanted a vintage Benrus or Mkii paradive but never found one in the right price. Movement has been spot on after a week.


I've been looking at these for a while now. Could someone that owns one of these let me know what the actual dimensions are: overall width (without crown) and overall thickness.

Also, does anyone have a side profile photo showing the domed crystal. the photos on AliExpress aren't that good that I have seen.

Thanks.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

DEMO111 said:


> I've been looking at these for a while now. Could someone that owns one of these let me know what the actual dimensions are: overall width (without crown) and overall thickness.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a side profile photo showing the domed crystal. the photos on AliExpress aren't that good that I have seen.
> 
> Thanks.


my review should cover everything you need to know.
actual dimensions are about 42 diameter, but bezel is sub 40mm. 14.6mm thick but case is around 11.8 or so


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

also, just posted my RMALTI 36mm datejust homage review.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I'm surprised at the popularity of certain AliExpress watches. I'm trying to reduce my collection so I put oldies and more recent watches for sale in the classified: the Tactical Frog Sub300T in blue (gen.1) has been posted 1 month ago, and not one bite... But today I posted the Jaragar Monaco multifonction, and 10(!) people contacted me 😳 I ended up selling it 2x the price I paid in 2017 (30€ vs 16€). Crazy!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

turdbogls said:


> also, just posted my RMALTI 36mm datejust homage review.


It would be interesting to see how the RMALTI compares to a Bliger or SteelDive SD1933 DateJust. I really want a ~36mm DateJust homage, but there are so many options.


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256803863517640.html




https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256803555222411.html


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> It would be interesting to see how the RMALTI compares to a Bliger or SteelDive SD1933 DateJust. I really want a ~36mm DateJust homage, but there are so many options.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256803863517640.html
> ...


Same, im kinda holding out for the 2-tone RM006 to see how well it comes out. Most of the decent datejust homages are the larger size.

Had a quick look at those 2 before, they both seem to have the chunkier fluted bezel, whereas the Rmalti's one looks a bite more slimline.

The rmalti reviewed pretty well, but it seems quality control on one of the more simple things (indices) was off on the one i saw.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

sanmartinwatch said:


> Yes, we are looking for foreign agents to further enhance our service scope and timeliness. One of the more troublesome problems now is that our profit margin is too small, and we cannot give enough profit to the agent.


As a former Operations Manager, I understand the problem -- with slim profit margins, both sales and the company has to make money on pretty much every job or sale. I appreciate the fact that you are trying, because I am sure there would be more buyers if you had U.S. agents. For many years, I stayed away from Chinese brands because I was concerned about the shipping. 

You might make it work with NH35s, but ST19s are probably going to be difficult! In any event, best of luck moving forward, and I hope you can make it work, even for the ST-19s!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

DEMO111 said:


> I've been looking at these for a while now. Could someone that owns one of these let me know what the actual dimensions are: overall width (without crown) and overall thickness.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a side profile photo showing the domed crystal. the photos on AliExpress aren't that good that I have seen.
> 
> Thanks.





JojX said:


> So where was I? Aha, the Benrus homage. Some of you were asking about the dimensions. They are all on the Ali listing and they are all correct. The watch is 43mm wide, its bezel is 39.4mm and the height is 15mm. And the watch feels … small on the wrist. Instead of words, today I’ll torture you with pictures.
> So, the watch is 43 so it should be the size of this San Martin:
> View attachment 16191391
> 
> ...


Hope that helps.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

turdbogls said:


> my review should cover everything you need to know.
> actual dimensions are about 42 diameter, but bezel is sub 40mm. 14.6mm thick but case is around 11.8 or so


Thanks! I always enjoy your reviews.


----------



## DEMO111 (Apr 27, 2006)

JojX said:


> Hope that helps.


Thanks! Just what I needed. Seeing your comparison photos tells me that the QM will wear too small for me.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

DEMO111 said:


> Thanks! Just what I needed. Seeing your comparison photos tells me that the QM will wear too small for me.


It’s a perfect size for me (7 inch wrist) in terms of looks and comfort but I do prefer smaller sized watches. ATM I’m enjoying my 35mm Seiko SUS and the 39mm fliegers look massive  Glad I could help.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

SN008 with custom printed dial came in yesterday! 








Always a pleasure getting up close and personal with San Martin
























Compared to my Tudor


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

sopapillas said:


> SN008 with custom printed dial came in yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you so much!
on all 3 photos the triangle at 12 looks a little bit off to the right
what is customized in the printing?
and following Woody Allen, You Always Wanted to Know About Tudor's Shield Logo* (*But Were Afraid to Ask) - ALWAYS comes to my mind a Laughing Mask, what about you, Guys?
and oh my, that dial texture on the Tudor ...


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

frogles said:


> thank you so much!
> on all 3 photos the triangle at 12 looks a little bit off to the right
> what is customized in the printing?
> and following Woody Allen, You Always Wanted to Know About Tudor's Shield Logo* (*But Were Afraid to Ask) - ALWAYS comes to my mind a Laughing Mask, what about you, Guys?
> and oh my, that dial texture on the Tudor ...


Alignment is perfect, that’s just the angle of the camera. Might still look a little off in the photo below but it’s hard to get the angle right and the markers are tall. Lighting is also making the lume look a little fauxtina

Only customization is the fact that it’s printed as it usually comes with an applied logo.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> It would be interesting to see how the RMALTI compares to a Bliger or SteelDive SD1933 DateJust. I really want a ~36mm DateJust homage, but there are so many options.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256803863517640.html
> ...


I just replied to your youtube comment...but I'll repeat it here for others.

I had an older Bliger 36mm smooth bezel. newer ones look to be unchanged.
I definitly prefer the bracelet, case, and dial on the RMALTI. case shape is nicer and more in proportion, and it's better finished though marginally. bracelet just felt tighter on the RMALTI. glide lock clasp on the bliger was nice, but made the watch feel bottom-heavy a bit. it's a large clasp. the RMALTI clasp is so simple and nice to use, I love it. perfect size as well.

I haven't had the Steeldive DJ, but just looking at it, the rehaut would drive me nuts. it looks SUPER deep. it's the only reason I haven't pulled the trigger on one yet. AFAIK, they are the only ones that do a smooth bezel with a WHITE dial (not silver, not champagne, no sunburst...just glossy white, which I want).


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> I just replied to your youtube comment...but I'll repeat it here for others.
> 
> I had an older Bliger 36mm smooth bezel. newer ones look to be unchanged.
> I definitly prefer the bracelet, case, and dial on the RMALTI. case shape is nicer and more in proportion, and it's better finished though marginally. bracelet just felt tighter on the RMALTI. glide lock clasp on the bliger was nice, but made the watch feel bottom-heavy a bit. it's a large clasp. the RMALTI clasp is so simple and nice to use, I love it. perfect size as well.
> ...


That deep rehaut is something people really don’t mention enough. It makes a huge difference in the aesthetic of a watch.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> That deep rehaut is something people really don’t mention enough. It makes a huge difference in the aesthetic of a watch.


Water Ghost vs SN008 is an easy comparison. It seems NH35s tend to have deeper rehauts for some reason, though this isn’t true 100% of the time.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That deep rehaut on the SM submariner is the main reason I never end up even considering it


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

Gonna ask here in case someone has an idea of what to buy or watch out for in the next AE sale.

I'm looking for a sub 150$, low profile, classy look, not thicker than SD1970, with arabics + day window, with an inner or external rotating bezel (must be ratchet if external, regardless is bi or unidirectional) that is stealthier looking (so not heavy branding that screams Chinese made like "Sea Knight" or "Tactical Frog", it's ok if it's only the logo e.g. heimdallr shark only or how Pagani Design keeps the logo and drops the writing in newer watched.)
From this thread I've liked this one but it has no day window and no bezel, and this one but I couldn't find sterile version.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Gonna ask here in case someone has an idea of what to buy or watch out for in the next AE sale.
> 
> I'm looking for a sub 150$, low profile, classy look, not thicker than SD1970, with arabics + day window, with an inner or external rotating bezel (must be ratchet if external, regardless is bi or unidirectional) that is stealthier looking (so not heavy branding that screams Chinese made like "Sea Knight" or "Tactical Frog", it's ok if it's only the logo e.g. heimdallr shark only or how Pagani Design keeps the logo and drops the writing in newer watched.)
> From this thread I've liked this one but it has no day window and no bezel, and this one but I couldn't find sterile version.


You can ask if they make a sterile version: (edit: or you can always remove the logo manually)


https://a.aliexpress.com/_EQbt33N












Another one but no date:


https://a.aliexpress.com/_EjQMO4L


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

There was a thread recently on 'overdesigned' watches, but I can't put my finger on it. Posting here since it's an alix deal, although I really don't want to advertise this brand, but I doubt any of you will purchase this, right? 😏


https://a.aliexpress.com/_Evmmv3N


Damasko'esk dial cross, trashy red frame around the date window, minute track on the chapter ring, oversized useless crown at 10', "50BAR/500M", and 4-hour long tritium(!) it's got it all! And look at these second and hour hands 🤯

























It's also a chonky motherf'er! Diameter is 47.5mm and thickness 20mm!! Look at the pictures below 😳

















Best of all: the movement -wait for it- is Miyota 8215 🤣 for a €200+ watch...









Cherry on the cake, the shipping fees (for me): €92 😎 ooh yeah


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

@mougino Thank you very much, it's a home run with the first one.
later edit: The FEELNEVER looks like a steal, it used to be 927 EUR. 
+ the self illuminating tritium that lasts 4 hours seems definitely legit.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Damasko'esk dial cross, frame around the date window, minute track on the chapter ring, oversized useless crown at 10', "50BAR/500M", it's got it all! And look at these second and hour hands 🤯


Seriously? Sounds like some anti-viagra creme... or some interuterine device


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Seriously? Sounds like some anti-viagra creme... or some interuterine device
> 
> View attachment 16968305


(warning: not for the faint of heart)








Hello, we're from FeelNever Watch


We are very glad to come to this forum to communicate with you and hope to discuss your opinions on our FeelNever Watch. We really cherish this opportunity




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> (warning: not for the faint of heart)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner right here. Altho it really shoulda been _NUMBNUTZ.   _


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

I like that they also cater for those with upside-down eyes


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

🙃


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

Gedmis said:


> Skmei 9232 automatic watch review ~35$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DeXaJ0R


Sorry, but I have to ask...

At 3:43 you start to show the rotor spinning, first fast, and then slowly by tipping the watch. Your next caption says "autowind works good".

But this movement only automatically winds when the rotor spins in the _opposite_ direction to how you show it. Your spinning is not adding to the power reserve. I thought I should point it out, as I have one of these movements, and it is not so easy to use movement to keep the power reserve topped up, as it only winds in one direction and there is some resistance to the rotor winding..


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

mougino said:


> There was a thread recently on 'overdesigned' watches, but I can't put my finger on it. Posting here since it's an alix deal, although I really don't want to advertise this brand, but I doubt any of you will purchase this, right?
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Evmmv3N
> ...


I really wish the ‘like’ button also had the ‘laughing hysterically’ emoji option


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I am still visiting Ali once every couple of days and check this thread almost daily. The appeal of Ali watches has dropped immensely after the price increases of the last year plus the increase of the dollar value in relation to the euro, since Ali is based on USD. I am not talking about VAT, because most of my watches were anyway caught by customs and had to pay VAT + fee so it was a positive movement for me. 
I guess that many of the watches I now have I was never really in love with them, but I was like, what the heck, 70 euros, full spec let's get it. Now that this same watch is 110-130 euros I am like it isn't worth it. 
I have been assembling a cart for the big 11.11 sale and most of the items are coffee related and not watches , there is no watch and very few straps.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

crAss said:


> I am still visiting Ali once every couple of days and check this thread almost daily. The appeal of Ali watches has dropped immensely after the price increases of the last year plus the increase of the dollar value in relation to the euro, since Ali is based on USD. I am not talking about VAT, because most of my watches were anyway caught by customs and had to pay VAT + fee so it was a positive movement for me.
> I guess that many of the watches I now have I was never really in love with them, but I was like, what the heck, 70 euros, full spec let's get it. Now that this same watch is 110-130 euros I am like it isn't worth it.
> I have been assembling a cart for the big 11.11 sale and most of the items are coffee related and not watches , there is no watch and very few straps.


See?
Da Lawd works in mysterious ways to save you from traveling on the Road to Perdition.

OTOH, Ali X is getting somewhat absurd in more ways than one, those uppity bassturds!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> I am still visiting Ali once every couple of days and check this thread almost daily. The appeal of Ali watches has dropped immensely after the price increases of the last year plus the increase of the dollar value in relation to the euro, since Ali is based on USD. I am not talking about VAT, because most of my watches were anyway caught by customs and had to pay VAT + fee so it was a positive movement for me.
> I guess that many of the watches I now have I was never really in love with them, but I was like, what the heck, 70 euros, full spec let's get it. Now that this same watch is 110-130 euros I am like it isn't worth it.
> I have been assembling a cart for the big 11.11 sale and most of the items are coffee related and not watches , there is no watch and very few straps.


The VAT + exchange rates and general price increases have definitely put a damper on things. With coupons/sales AliX can still be good for cheaper stuff but I rarely buy watches.

There are great watches to be had, especially for new-comers. I still have a few AliX watches in rotation that are great, but I feel like I’ve had my share? Admittedly I‘m in a phase/stage where I care less about sheer specs and more about brand/originality.

I’m holding out for a couple of designs made by a good AliX brand, but other than that it’s mostly just still fun to see what’s being released and enjoy the ride.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Regarding AliExpress's 90-day guarantee, I had some luck with getting a watch purchase refunded. 

In short, it was purchased through the Merkur store and mailed through the regular Chinese parcel service to be delivered by USPS. My local post office messed up and lost the package. I submitted a screenshot from the tracking information along with my dispute and AliExpress refunded the money.

Merkur was responsive to messages but didn't assist from their end. 

Who I'm really pissed with is my local post office. Instead of giving me the option to pay for forwarding as they're supposed to, they threw my package in a big pile with thousands of other packages that had shipping issues. The postmaster relayed that they can't hire and retain staff fast enough to go through the pile and figure out what needs to be done with everything. USPS tracking had the package listed as awaiting transfer for months and now has it as a waiting arrival. 

I'm definitely paying extra for FedEx next time and won't buy from AliExpress if they only offer China post.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Same as you @john_marston but I'm also disappointed by the new products, especially San Martin I really don't find their latest models interesting (and God knows there's a lot! 1 new model every 2-3 days!) and the pricing is not attractive anymore. I recall paying 100-120€ for my early San Martins. With VAT, strong USD, and inflation I would expect new NH35 models to be around 200€ but all I see are watches in the 300-400€ bracket 🙁 Basically I don't find fun anymore in AliExpress watches, too bland and expensive...


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

Finally, a cheap minimalist watch done right, if I were to trust the pictures and the reviews that is...


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002227992618.html


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

I deleted AliExpress app from all my devices. I'm going to ask them to delete my account as well. I learned a lot during my short time on Ali.


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

chadol baegi said:


> I learned a lot during my short time on Ali.


Do share.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Do share.


I learned about my watch size preference and max size. Tried different Chinese brands and learned the pros and cons of each. Learned about different movements. I learned I prefer NH35 and quartz and dislike PT5000. I learned how AliExpress dealt with disputes and problems. I learned Heimdallr are bunch of crooks and thieves.


----------



## watchdle (3 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> The VAT + exchange rates and general price increases have definitely put a damper on things. With coupons/sales AliX can still be good for cheaper stuff but I rarely buy watches.
> 
> There are great watches to be had, especially for new-comers. I still have a few AliX watches in rotation that are great, but I feel like I’ve had my share? Admittedly I‘m in a phase/stage where I care less about sheer specs and more about brand/originality.
> 
> I’m holding out for a couple of designs made by a good AliX brand, but other than that it’s mostly just still fun to see what’s being released and enjoy the ride.


Hadn't thought about exchange rates, but wonder if yen and euro drops would mean it makes sense to import or buy from those markets.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

chadol baegi said:


> I learned about my watch size preference and max size. Tried different Chinese brands and learned the pros and cons of each. Learned about different movements. I learned I prefer NH35 and quartz and dislike PT5000. I learned how AliExpress dealt with disputes and problems. I learned Heimdallr are bunch of crooks and thieves.


If that cost you bellow 500 euros (after selling some watches) I would say well done, mission accomplished!


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

chadol baegi said:


> I learned about my watch size preference and max size. Tried different Chinese brands and learned the pros and cons of each. Learned about different movements. I learned I prefer NH35 and quartz and dislike PT5000. I learned how AliExpress dealt with disputes and problems. I learned Heimdallr are bunch of crooks and thieves.


Interesting, thanks for sharing. This is also how I used AE, to get my feet wet and learn a bit about what I like and dislike in a watch. I kind of reached the same conclusions as you, although I have one last bad purchase to make with Heimdallr before I'm done and was wondering what happened there.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Interesting, thanks for sharing. This is also how I used AE, to get my feet wet and learn a bit about what I like and dislike in a watch. I kind of reached the same conclusions as you, although I have one last bad purchase to make with Heimdallr before I'm done and was wondering what happened there.


I am also there...It is only one homage watch I want, which is simply not available yet - a black PVD nautilus homage. Only a very cheapo was available and now replicas are available, and they are not selling sterile versions. I hope Specht und Sohne or comparable will bring out one.
Ali made me feel very content with the watches I have and this is invaluable (both money-wise and metaphorically  ) 
Also, it is still the place for straps etc.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

I just deleted my AliExpress account, but I'm pretty sure they kept all my personal data even though I requested it wiped. So no more Ali for me other than my Alibaba stock. So please everyone, keep buying and using the platform so you can help my poor Alibaba stock price.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I am also there...It is only one homage watch I want, which is simply not available yet - a black PVD nautilus homage. Only a very cheapo was available and now replicas are available, and they are not selling sterile versions. I hope Specht und Sohne or comparable will bring out one.
> Ali made me feel very content with the watches I have and this is invaluable (both money-wise and metaphorically  )
> Also, it is still the place for straps etc.


There's a Kimsdun, or is it too cheap?










https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ev27H9f


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> There's a Kimsdun, or is it too cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ev27H9f


I do not really like the silver ring around the dial. Also the dial says quartz, which I also do not like. But that blue dial fading to black is great.

Then there is the Pin Time


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002828766563.html












The name is silly, but there is no silver ring and no quartz on the dial. I could easily get rid of the seconds hand so it doesn't get on my nerves since it is not sweeping. Bracelet design and clasp is more decent. Also it is half the money...Maybe I will get it...it is 28 euros now without any discount so probably on the sale it could be had for around 23. Just have to see if 4 beers are better than this.

Both are crappy alloy watches / alloy bands with 3Bar water resistance.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

crAss said:


> I do not really like the silver ring around the dial. Also the dial says quartz, which I also do not like. But that blue dial fading to black is great.
> 
> Then there is the Pin Time
> 
> ...


4 beers for me!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

Sanda 6016 "Casio Oak" homage


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> Sanda 6016 "Casio Oak" homage


Sanda managed to make hands & indices more legible than Casio did 😂









Edit: great review as usual Gedmis! Keep up the good work 🙂


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Are these people insane? Are they doing drugs when assembling?
Or is it another case of "Meh, close enuf " ?


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Are these people insane? Are they doing drugs when assembling?
> Or is it another case of "Meh, close enuf " ?
> 
> View attachment 16973621
> ...


🤡


----------



## spireitman (Oct 1, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> Are these people insane? Are they doing drugs when assembling?
> Or is it another case of "Meh, close enuf " ?
> 
> View attachment 16973621
> ...


Looks like one of my mods ! 

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Are these people insane? Are they doing drugs when assembling?
> Or is it another case of "Meh, close enuf " ?
> 
> View attachment 16973621
> ...


They of course were inspired by Giorgetto Giugiaro's _Rider_ watch...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> They of course were inspired by Giorgetto Giugiaro's _Rider_ watch...


Inspired, but then changed their minds, then changed it again, and then it was lunch time.


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Anyone have one of these yet, or see a review?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

mougino said:


> They of course were inspired by Giorgetto Giugiaro's _Rider_ watch...


I didn't realize Giugiaro had a hand in watch design but I did have one of his automotive designs. One of the best looking and most enjoyable cars I ever owned.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

FJR1971 said:


> Anyone have one of these yet, or see a review?


Hope this helps. Different dial then your picture, however.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tcl said:


> I didn't realize Giugiaro had a hand in watch design but I did have one of his automotive designs. One of the best looking and most enjoyable cars I ever owned.
> View attachment 16975131


Wow you lucky you!! 

I love the guy, not only did he design these car beauties:

























Did you know that he also designed cameras for Nikon:

















But also guns (can't post pictures here due to the rules): the Beretta PX4 Storm and U22 Neos among others...

And of course the watches from the first Alien movies: Seiko Ripley, Bishop, Rider, etc! The guy is a Legend


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

Chronopolis said:


> Inspired, but then changed their minds, then changed it again, and then it was lunch time.


A guy on this thread has one. Dogbot i think his name is. I asked him a few questions about it and he seemed to like it!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SwiftyRich said:


> A guy on this thread has one. Dogbot i think his name is. I asked him a few questions about it and he seemed to like it!


Had one what? PARNSRPE or Seiko Giugiaro Rider?


----------



## tcl (Jun 13, 2013)

mougino said:


> Wow you lucky you!!
> 
> I love the guy, not only did he design these car beauties:
> 
> ...


I didn't know about the Nikons. His influence is a lot broader than I realized! Thanks for that information. I sold the Alfa Romeo GTV6 about ten years ago. Some parts were getting scarce and good mechanics that knew about their quirks were quite far away from me.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

mougino said:


> Had one what? PARNSRPE or Seiko Giugiaro Rider?


I must have clicked the wrong reply button my apologies, i was referring to the Rmalti m200


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

For those interested in the Furlan Marri ET


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Chronopolis said:


> Are these people insane? Are they doing drugs when assembling?
> Or is it another case of "Meh, close enuf " ?
> 
> View attachment 16973621
> ...


Plus, all I can think when I look at the brand is PARSNIP. I know the letters aren’t in the right order, but it’s the first thing that came into my mind.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Has anyone bought these?



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003293693453.html



I have an Omega style male endlinks bracelet which I like as a bracelet, but the male endlinks do not fit well with my wrist and was wondering if I could swap the san martin female endlinks on this one. I want to use it in a Pagani Design PD-1679M (seamaster planet ocean homage with 20mm endlinks). If the curve does not fit exactly, I don't have a problem to file it down...


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone if this watch has a moonphase or am/pm, don't know how to set a moon phase so might not be a good choice. like the looks though


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

mike70sk said:


> Does anyone if this watch has a moonphase or am/pm, don't know how to set a moon phase so might not be a good choice. like the looks though


Sugess M199S/X is ST1908 movement Sugess Moonphase Seagull ST1908 Movement Watch SU1908GK

ST1908 is real moonphase Seagull ST19 Chronograph movement (Review) + Brief History

I think the date is slaved to the moonphase? Once the date at 12 is set, the right moonphase will be shown?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

See entry below even though I think percysmith is correct.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

.


mike70sk said:


> Does anyone if this watch has a moonphase or am/pm, don't know how to set a moon phase so might not be a good choice. like the looks though


You can get a 100% correct response here concerning your inquiry about the Sugess moonphase: Chinese Mechanical watches


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Once u set the date your good? If that's the case that's supper easy


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Baltany 1926 is just awesome


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This is just hilarious. Was Pagani Design purchased by Invicta? $980 MSRP? Really?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

caktaylor said:


> This is just hilarious. Was Pagani Design purchased by Invicta? $980 MSRP? Really?
> 
> 
> View attachment 16980989


It’s an Ali thing. They will try ANYTHING. 

Here’s a beauty I snapped back in September


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Techme said:


> It’s an Ali thing. They will try ANYTHING.
> 
> Here’s a beauty I snapped back in September


AU$ 105 normal price, on sale for AU$ 120?? 😂


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

New watch from Seastern. Couldn’t believe the price tag is ~120USD. I ordered it immediately  











https://a.aliexpress.com/_EyQmze9


----------



## Jim Dollares (Jul 28, 2020)

JojX said:


> New watch from Seastern. Couldn’t believe the price tag is ~120USD. I ordered it immediately
> View attachment 16983289
> 
> 
> ...


Full lume dial is killer, seems to be excellent value for money


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Jim Dollares said:


> Full lume dial is killer, seems to be excellent value for money


I know some like full-lumed dials but personally I’m not a fan. I have a self-built skx titanium with a fully-lumed dial and now I would have chosen something different if I’m being totally honest. Besides Seestern have managed to get the Mark XI proportions right when it comes to the dial at least. So black is my choice. I have a San Martin type D and still they somehow failed to nail it. Smiths would be the closest iteration but I think it would be easier to have a pint with the pope than buy the Mark XI Smiths.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Holy crap, this is the first time I see this thread pushed from the first page of the Affordable Watches sub-forum!!!
Looks like I'm not the only one deflated by the recent AliExpress offerings and put off by the sh!tty or non-existent customer support.

How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Cadisen C-8208G automatic watch review "Seamaster 300" homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DFv2p6x *


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Gedmis said:


> *Cadisen C-8208G automatic watch review "Seamaster 300" homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DFv2p6x *


Thanks a million mate. My next purchase it seems. Will wait for the 11/11 sale. Do you happen to know the diameter of the crystal? If it’s an skx size it would be dream come true


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

... after a long time in which it was not produced, here it is on my wrist, purchased at a discounted price. It came in an old-fashioned box and I believe it is a leftover from the old production, considering that a version listed among the "new arrivals" is now online


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Danilao said:


> ... after a long time in which it was not produced, here it is on my wrist, purchased at a discounted price. It came in an old-fashioned box and I believe it is a leftover from the old production, considering that a version listed among the "new arrivals" is now online
> 
> View attachment 16987917


Great watch. What do you think of the clasp? I replaced the strap with the bracelet (had to replace the clasp because the one it came with was a POS). I also brushed the case.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EwJdNYl


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Danilao said:


> ... after a long time in which it was not produced, here it is on my wrist, purchased at a discounted price. It came in an old-fashioned box and I believe it is a leftover from the old production, considering that a version listed among the "new arrivals" is now online
> 
> View attachment 16987917


Very nice but I doubt that it is old stock since it has the new (fairly recent) logo!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> *Cadisen C-8208G automatic watch review "Seamaster 300" homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DFv2p6x *


Did they hire someone from Thorn watches to design the text? I know it's a minor flaw, but *Comic Sans*, really? Omega uses a custom script/handwriting font for their "Seamaster 300".


----------



## Fridaysniper (Sep 18, 2016)

Gedmis said:


> *Cadisen C-8208G automatic watch review "Seamaster 300" homage https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DFv2p6x *


If they could have given it twisted lugs that would have been nice. Also, what movement is inside, any idea?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

Fridaysniper said:


> If they could have given it twisted lugs that would have been nice. Also, what movement is inside, any idea?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The movement is an NH35.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

HoustonReal said:


> Did they hire someone from Thorn watches to design the text?


Probably just hand balled it to the work-experience kid.


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

A lot of hate for Heimdallr here. Luckily, I'm yet to have a bad product come from AE, but I am waiting on a watch case for a custom build from Heimdallr. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ApostatePipe said:


> A lot of hate for Heimdallr here. Luckily, I'm yet to have a bad product come from AE, but I am waiting on a watch case for a custom build from Heimdallr. Fingers crossed!


Which case are you waiting for? Is it their new SPB143 case?


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

Techme said:


> Which case are you waiting for? Is it their new SPB143 case?


This funky little thing


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I believe these were first posted by HoustonReal a few months ago. Did anyone actually purchase one of these and, if so, what do you think of it?



https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804008803575.html


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

ApostatePipe said:


> This funky little thing


Oh my! That is funky.


----------



## kccastle (Aug 15, 2006)

caktaylor said:


> I believe these were first posted by HoustonReal a few months ago. Did anyone actually purchase one of these and, if so, what do you think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very Skagen! I like the clean simple lines. My wife has a Skagen version of the white one.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

For those of you who don't get the email blasts, it looks like this year's 11.11 sale runs from Nov 1 through Nov 12.


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Let the prices increase so they can give a nice "discount"!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

caktaylor said:


> For those of you who don't get the email blasts, it looks like this year's 11.11 sale runs from Nov 1 through Nov 12.
> 
> View attachment 16991517


Prepare for the $100 watches to climb to $1,000 and be discounted -90% 🤫


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

JojX said:


> Great watch. What do you think of the clasp? I replaced the strap with the bracelet (had to replace the clasp because the one it came with was a POS). I also brushed the case.


The clasp is so big that it should be considered as a sentient entity, I treat it with respect because I'm a little afraid of it. I am also considering fitting a bracelet, unfortunately I really like the blue hue of the rubber strap. Instead I tried a brown leather strap but the effect was bad. 
How did you satin the case?



johnmichael said:


> Very nice but I doubt that it is old stock since it has the new (fairly recent) logo!


Sharp observation; I was basing my belief on the old-fashioned box and the fact that the version on sale currently costs almost double the price I paid three weeks ago


----------



## Caledonia (Aug 28, 2020)

caktaylor said:


> I believe these were first posted by HoustonReal a few months ago. Did anyone actually purchase one of these and, if so, what do you think of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one, TwentySeventeen branded watch, it is a sub brand of Xiaomi, cost was £20.
The thin case is very nice, all brushed steel, the mesh strap was crap, very sharp, jagged and cheap looking.
The minimalist dial is nice with the needle hands, the seconds hand misses the markers no matter how much I tried to tinker with it though.
But for £20 it's fine, it has recessed lug/strap holes, worth bearing in mind, you will struggle to put the case on a nato.
Here's mine on a cheap elasticated fabric strap.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

ApostatePipe said:


> This funky little thing


Well now that’s pretty cool! I love the small size, lugs look a bit on the long side for my taste, but I’ll be keen to see what you do with it!


----------



## ApostatePipe (Aug 18, 2021)

StephenR said:


> Well now that’s pretty cool! I love the small size, lugs look a bit on the long side for my taste, but I’ll be keen to see what you do with it!


I'm planning a cool little vintage style watch, which I'll post in the Affordables forum when it's done!


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

caktaylor said:


> For those of you who don't get the email blasts, it looks like this year's 11.11 sale runs from Nov 1 through Nov 12.
> 
> View attachment 16991517


This is terrible- for my wallet 

Thanks for sharing


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Danilao said:


> How did you satin the case?


Scotchbrite pad. I put the watch face down on the pad and pressing it firmly I kept rotating the case in the same direction as the bezel turns. Job done in 10 mins. Pleased with the result.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Corgeut is now a fully-fledged legitimate brand. I have found a proof to support that claim: a fake Corgeut (Corguet) on Ali:


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

JojX said:


> Corgeut is now a fully-fledged legitimate brand. I have found a proof to support that claim: a fake Corgeut (Corguet) on Ali:
> View attachment 16993651


I know this wasn’t the purpose of your post, but: watches like that always attract my for some reason (Eg, Casio Edifice, Seiko Sportura etc), there’s something attractive about them, even though I’d never wear one myself… I’m just always curious that I’d be attracted to something I’d never have any desire to own  

Aaaanyway, back to Ali watches…


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

kccastle said:


> Very Skagen! I like the clean simple lines. My wife has a Skagen version of the white one.


I think the inspiration for the white dial version is the NOMOS Metro.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

What happened to @sanmartinwatches ? They do not appear as a sponsor or even registered anymore, and their recent threads are locked?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I’d guess they didn’t want to pay the WUS sponsorship fee anymore.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

JojX said:


> Corgeut is now a fully-fledged legitimate brand. I have found a proof to support that claim: a fake Corgeut (Corguet) on Ali:
> View attachment 16993651


No, this actually shows that we can't trust non- brand stores on Ali Express as the Chinese fakers even fake a copy watch.


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

mougino said:


> What happened to @sanmartinwatches ? They do not appear as a sponsor or even registered anymore, and their recent threads are locked?


The Administrator has actually replied eslewhere that the site owners just discovered that San Martin has not renewed their forum sponsorship and so all San Martin threads got moved to the Chinese Watch sub-forum.

I see that while the advertisement threads got locked - possibly because they are no longer a sponsor, but discussion threads remained open.

As an aside, I don't agree that San Martin threads get moved to the Chinses Watch sub-forum because they use a lot of Seiko movements and the only thing Chinese about them is it comes out of China. I would rather the Chinese Watch sub-forum remain untainted with real made in China watches and movements. But that is just me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

BundyBear said:


> No, this actually shows that we can't trust non- brand stores on Ali Express as the Chinese fakers even fake a copy watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

BundyBear said:


> The Administrator has actually replied eslewhere that the site owners just discovered that San Martin has not renewed their forum sponsorship and so all San Martin threads got moved to the Chinese Watch sub-forum.
> 
> I see that while the advertisement threads got locked - possibly because they are no longer a sponsor, but discussion threads remained open.
> 
> As an aside, I don't agree that San Martin threads get moved to the Chinses Watch sub-forum because they use a lot of Seiko movements and the only thing Chinese about them is it comes out of China. I would rather the Chinese Watch sub-forum remain untainted with real made in China watches and movements. But that is just me. 🤷‍♂️


SM also did various giveaways (on the forum and YouTube) and then bailed on that idea. I suspected they would also bail on paying for WUS sponsorship sooner rather than later. Though having a Chinese brand sponsor WUS was unique while it lasted. 

How is San Martin not a real made in China brand? Most of their watches nowadays have a PT5000 anyway. The Chinese forum is a bit of a ghost town so I think having SM there could liven it up.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

john_marston said:


> I’d guess they didn’t want to pay the WUS sponsorship fee anymore.


Maybe they got all the mileage they needed to get out of it? 
Maybe doing a sponsorship did not increase their sales beyond where it was gonna go anyway? 
After all, I think all the "WIS" that's gonna know about SM already know that it exists.


----------



## Kicksplode (Aug 31, 2021)

Picked up Heimdallr’s King Turtle homage and I’m very pleased with the quality. I love those textured turtle shell dials, but it’s really hard to justify the $750 asking price for the Seiko. The Heimdallr even makes a few design tweaks that I think make the watch look better overall. And while I’m not usually a NATO guy, the freebie strap Watchdives threw in actually complements the watch really well.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Kicksplode said:


> Picked up Heimdallr’s King Turtle homage and I’m very pleased with the quality. I love those textured turtle shell dials, but it’s really hard to justify the $750 asking price for the Seiko. The Heimdallr even makes a few design tweaks that I think make the watch look better overall. And while I’m not usually a NATO guy, the freebie strap Watchdives threw in actually complements the watch really well.
> 
> View attachment 16996640


It seems to have better proportions, and color too, than Seiko.
But that logo ! 
Praise da Lawd - that keeps me from spending more $$.

Anyway, I was just at Ali looking for stuff, and I ran into this random page / collection. 
And it jived me, the prices on many of them. Uppity toowaats.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Chronopolis said:


> It seems to have better proportions, and color too, than Seiko.
> But that logo !
> Praise da Lawd - that keeps me from spending more $$.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's definitely into the 'taking the piss' category. Cheeky beggars.

Wish lists for 11.11?
I'm thinking of 

an Octopus Kraken NTTD but in black, - Seestern monster in steel (if I can find one) or
a RMALTI MM200.

I really don't need any of these, but if the price is right I might be able to overlook their drawbacks:

Octopus: no fitted bracelet, I already have an SMP300
Seestern - I already have 2 monsters that don't get enough wear and they're always out of stock
RMALTI: still not sure I can look past the ridiculous name but the watches do look good. I have a MM200 homage that I wear quite a lot because the case shape is so good.

Wildcard - if the SM MilSub homage is released soon and the price isn't crazy I might just fall for that. 38mm might feel a bit small for me though, still not sure.

What does everyone else have on their list?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mrwomble said:


> What does everyone else have on their list?


All I gots to say is: 
"Lawd hab murcy on my po po soul, for the flesh is weak !! "


----------



## D.Sanko (Jul 31, 2021)

Anyone going crazy over this?


----------



## Alex_B. (May 31, 2016)

D.Sanko said:


> Anyone going crazy over this?
> View attachment 16997035


I like the blue one but unfortunately for me, 42mm


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

Kicksplode said:


> Picked up Heimdallr’s King Turtle homage and I’m very pleased with the quality. I love those textured turtle shell dials, but it’s really hard to justify the $750 asking price for the Seiko. The Heimdallr even makes a few design tweaks that I think make the watch look better overall. And while I’m not usually a NATO guy, the freebie strap Watchdives threw in actually complements the watch really well.
> 
> View attachment 16996640


Watchdives calls it Heimdallr Mini Turtle yet the case and lug to lug sizes are the same as the Seiko King Turtle. I do like that green one. I paid $500 for my blue Seiko King Turtle which I love. I would've considered the green Heimdallr copy if they weren't such crooks. Any Heimdallr watch will always get a big thumbs down from me.


----------



## dfwcowboy (Jan 22, 2017)

I'm not sure I'll get one, but this seems to be an interesting watch. It was mentioned on the JOMW channel and he didn't know what the movement was. The screen shot makes it appear as if it's a somewhat modified clone of the Chinese Standard Movement or Tongji used in many iconic Chinese watches and which for a time appeared to have disappeared entirely. Now it seems to be undergoing a revival thanks to Merkur and interestingly enough with a subdial for the seconds hand.








https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804274313917.html


----------



## Kicksplode (Aug 31, 2021)

chadol baegi said:


> Watchdives calls it Heimdallr Mini Turtle yet the case and lug to lug sizes are the same as the Seiko King Turtle. I do like that green one. I paid $500 for my blue Seiko King Turtle which I love. I would've considered the green Heimdallr copy if they weren't such crooks. Any Heimdallr watch will always get a big thumbs down from me.


Yeah, I figured the title was misleading since it seems like the case size is just the standard Turtle. I haven't had the crappy experience you did ordering a Heimdallr, but it was your previous posts on the subject that convinced me I should order through Watchdives rather than Heimdallr directly.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

It's been a long time I haven't seen such a fun cheap watch on ali: obviously inspired by the Seiko Prospex U.S. special edition, surprisingly not a replica (have a look at the review) while nowadays 99% of ali offering is (...) ok the specs are very entry-level: alloy case, hardlex crystal, chinese quartz, but the price is on par (I'm fed up to see all the San Martin, Steeldive & Co. at €200-300+)
















Link:


https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ewbf9Mh



I might get one to reminisce on good old aliX days...

Nicolas


----------



## H3rBz (Jul 10, 2021)

Anyone have experience with this cheap Miyota powered pilot watch?

Popped on my radar from Jody‘s - Just One More Watch latest video about the upcoming sale.



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004360471955.html?aff_fcid=f5d7b067dc9c41c793fca0c37811db28-1667048947471-03433-_DmEtKpl&tt=CPS_NORMAL&aff_fsk=_DmEtKpl&aff_platform=shareComponent-detail&sk=_DmEtKpl&aff_trace_key=f5d7b067dc9c41c793fca0c37811db28-1667048947471-03433-_DmEtKpl&terminal_id=9c297702728a456bbf4d64e97939004b&afSmartRedirect=y&gatewayAdapt=4itemAdapt


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

What parts are Swiss?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Tjcdas said:


> What parts are Swiss?


hahahahaha


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

When I look at the AliExpress 11.11 Sale pricing, I see "US *$3* off every US $30 spent on promo", but some of the YouTube reviewers are showing *$5 *off/$30. This seems to be the same for stores I follow, and those I don't. Also, AE won't let me follow new stores: _*Due to network reasons , adding that fails, re-click the "Add to Wish List".*

Do I need to use the Mobile App?_


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

I was hoping to find something like a San Martin or Sugess mechanical on the 11/11 sale below $140 U.S. ........... but so far nothing looks super budget priced in these brands (like discontinued or clearance pricing). 
........... Well there always the Pagani store


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gil_F said:


> I was hoping to find something like a San Martin or Sugess mechanical on the 11/11 sale below $140 U.S. ........... but so far nothing looks super budget priced in these brands (like discontinued or clearance pricing).
> ........... Well there always the Pagani store



Check out the Sea-Gull Official Store for mechanical watches starting Under $90!





Sea-Gull Official Store - Amazing prodcuts with exclusive discounts on AliExpress


Discover the wide range of from AliExpress Top Seller Sea-Gull Official Store.Enjoy ✓Free Shipping Worldwide! ✓Limited Time Sale ✓Easy Return.




sea-gull.aliexpress.com




















This 1963 Chronograph will be $138 to $142.


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2255800717151028.html


RMALTI for $135.01


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804333625559.html


36mm RMALTI Datejust for Under $138


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804531641944.html


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

if not buying this year will this help to improve products/service ? imagine zero clients !


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

manchette said:


> if not buying this year will this help to improve products/service ? imagine zero clients !


Great idea! Have too many watches anyway! Cost of living at the moment is too high to buy watches anyway!

But, naturally, am weak and will be buying anyway!


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

short story : seagull, wow a good brand, i saw the pics and loved it, i was interested in the ocean star model, untill i saw customers pics...

an example for a well know product from seagull : is the shop legit ? i could not find any qr code on clients pictures
but i found a strange default on a new watch , is this old stock ?


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000336136535.html?spm=5261.ProductManageOnline.0.0.6c254edfiBrCRf&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.slider_2003683332246.1&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra





see how the _'paint'_ fell on the back of the watch, i guess the watch still works ok but still it was not has expected, glue it ok, client says he is worrying about the rest now.

pics below from customers from ali express shop :
it happens :


https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Ad52f450e338647b49058e19795cc9332A.jpg



expected :


https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/A4556290d954b4c3d959f38145a24152el.jpg




https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/A5ef67d2568ef45ba9e200e13ad5b615cY.jpg


nicest one : https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Ac355009992494b6895a1df46e55e8b10j.jpg


https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/A78326c0545b64d24bb3179212bb7804eZ.jpg



customer advice is very interesting, do not neglect it : i once tried to buy when i saw a default from customers returns , i thought it could be only one watch but i received a model with the same default (another brand though)


----------



## Unikagen (Feb 16, 2012)

mougino said:


> It's been a long time I haven't seen such a fun cheap watch on ali: obviously inspired by the Seiko Prospex U.S. special edition, surprisingly not a replica (have a look at the review) while nowadays 99% of ali offering is (...) ok the specs are very entry-level: alloy case, hardlex crystal, chinese quartz, but the price is on par (I'm fed up to see all the San Martin, Steeldive & Co. at €200-300+)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FOXBOX 

What's next? Wolftrunk? Hyenahamper? Chipmunkchest? Squirrelcrate?


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

Unikagen said:


> FOXBOX
> 
> What's next? Wolftrunk? Hyenahamper? Chipmunkchest? Squirrelcrate?


Wolftrunk actually sounds okay to me.. you might be on to something there.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

manchette said:


> short story : seagull, wow a good brand, i saw the pics and loved it, i was interested in the ocean star model, untill i saw customers pics...
> 
> an example for a well know product from seagull : is the shop legit ? i could not find any qr code on clients pictures
> but i found a strange default on a new watch , is this old stock ?
> ...


I always look at the store detailed reviews before ordering. This one, "Sea-Gull Official Store", has 95% positive review, which is not great in itself...
But when I see them insulting a customer, personally I take my wallet & turn away (!)


----------



## Selmaguy (Jan 20, 2021)

ApostatePipe said:


> Heimdallr





D.Sanko said:


> Anyone going crazy over
> 
> 
> D.Sanko said:
> ...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

mougino said:


> I always look at the store detailed reviews before ordering. This one, "Sea-Gull Official Store", has 95% positive review, which is not great in itself...
> But when I see them insulting a customer, personally I take my wallet & turn away (!)
> View attachment 17001015


There are a-hole sellers everywhere, that's why AliExpress protection (quasi non-existent) is important. I posted here my experience when in the dispute AliExpress "mediator" asked me to "prove the item never arrived".
That fker must be Schrodinger's cousin. 🐱

A slap is in order. but there is no universe in which people will stop buying on 11.11....so they make their profit and laugh at us.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

mougino said:


> It's been a long time I haven't seen such a fun cheap watch on ali: obviously inspired by the Seiko Prospex U.S. special edition, surprisingly not a replica (have a look at the review) while nowadays 99% of ali offering is (...) ok the specs are very entry-level: alloy case, hardlex crystal, chinese quartz, but the price is on par (I'm fed up to see all the San Martin, Steeldive & Co. at €200-300+)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks 
prolly the cheapest way to see how the real deal would look on your wrist. it shows 18.28USD delivered, VAT paid

similar mission can be completed by this one tuna can


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

Ordered..36mm...good price with the current sale coupon


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> Ordered..36mm...good price with the current sale coupon
> View attachment 17001765


How good of a price?
I see it at 291€ ($268) on my side of the pool...


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

mougino said:


> How good of a price?
> I see it at 291€ ($268) on my side of the pool...


Was $258 USD and with $44 coupon took it down to $214


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Unikagen said:


> FOXBOX
> 
> What's next? Wolftrunk? Hyenahamper? Chipmunkchest? Squirrelcrate?


FOXBOX sounds really dirty to me. I’d snicker every time I looked at my wrist. It’d be like wearing a Muff Diver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricardgoh (9 mo ago)

PD-1705 is now available on 11.11 Sale

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...eDiscountPromo_2004026630039.1005004877422444


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

About tuna from lige fox box :


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005004329270265.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_topSellerIng.8148356.46.1b0a52b3I5D7To&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%21%E2%82%AC%20100%2C54%21%E2%82%AC%2026%2C14%21%21%21%21%21%402100bddf16672967165295541e018e%2112000028776531971%21sh



is movement sunon ? i see SL 27 in url below

47 mm seems gigantic, the fun part : updated by R&D team alert ! leather strap ... humpf ^^ lol

See steeldive next to it in 2d url

*==>> is there something in between ?*

from clients pics :

movement


https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Ab92b675a39f24dd78522fb1059b7bcc3G.jpg



steeldive vs fox tunas :


https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/A372ef6c30f6744b1845b0810e6334e7bt.jpg








https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005004687055077.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_topSellerIng.8148356.22.626652b3rVOgO4&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%21%E2%82%AC%20150%2C79%21%E2%82%AC%2018%2C95%21%21%21%21%21%402100bddf16672965727641935e018e%2112000030142802496%21sh



fox tuna light blue or dark blue ? :


https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Sf69716ba02a64d248f58a67f44bd61a8t.jpg




fox tuna lume : https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/S88f12e8d69054d4c96567e7adb4e5b2et.jpg


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I continue to be badly surprised at the lack of good deals on AliX, even for this so-called "best deals of the year 11.11 sale" 😐

Let's take this VH31 watch for example: 


https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ejux2wv


It's 109€ for 11.11 and it comes with a hardlex crystal??

I recently purchased two Enoksen Deco from Northern Ireland with a VH31: at 111€ each but for this price they came with a sapphire crystal...

I think it means a lot about AliX fall, when you can get a local microbrand watch with better specs at the same price (or cheaper! AliX price is only this low once a year for 11.11).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Many things have changed recently n the world / Also it's because you got them already maybe, you're left with the others

for those who haven't got them yet :

phylida 


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000540514252.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.650a378dO9xLpZ&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra




steeldive sd1970 

or sd1953


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005003352404945.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.beed378dMH3OUS&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra


----------



## grimep (Nov 28, 2014)

Been trying to buy a watch on AliExpress for the last 4 hours. I've bought a few items successfully over the last year, but this is the first watch. 
Payment went ok via PayPal, but a couple of hours later I got a message saying the order was cancelled due to a security problem. I've tried to put the order through many more times (Baltany store) but each time at the PayPal point I get an Oops, payment failed message. I'm in the UK and have ordered ok from AliExpress before. 

Is this normal?


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

grimep said:


> Been trying to buy a watch on AliExpress for the last 4 hours. I've bought a few items successfully over the last year, but this is the first watch.
> Payment went ok via PayPal, but a couple of hours later I got a message saying the order was cancelled due to a security problem. I've tried to put the order through many more times (Baltany store) but each time at the PayPal point I get an Oops, payment failed message. I'm in the UK and have ordered ok from AliExpress before.
> 
> Is this normal?


No, that's not normal.

I made an order this morning, a combined order from a few different Ali stores, using paypal, and it went through fine - one part of it has already shipped.

You are paying Ali, who release the money to the store once your item is delivered, as far as I know, so which store on Ali it is shouldn't matter. Unless, that is, Ali is cancelling due to a problem with the store. Is the store you used well established, with good feedback, or could it be a scam store set up just for the sale? How many things have they successfully sold in the past?


----------



## grimep (Nov 28, 2014)

Seems legit, going since May 21, 97% feedback etc

Perhaps it's the app. Will try from a computer this evening. Perhaps if I add a card instead of PayPal.... if that fails, give up!

tried card instead of PayPal, didn't work


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

I personally bought a PD GMT NH34 for around 130$ https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005..._list.0.0.21ef1802fKkqr1&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra
Very curious to see how it compares to a 500$ Seiko NH34

Wish I saw these sooner, apparently there are some EU and US extra discount codes for AliX:


```
11Sacties31 for 260 euros and above
11Sacties24 for 200 euros and above
11Sacties18 for 150 euros and above
11Sacties12 for 100 euros and above.

Spend $50, get $7 off Code: 1111US7
Spend $200, get $30 off Code: 1111US30
Spend $100, get $15 off Code: 1111US15
```
Good luck, soldiers!


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

grimep said:


> Been trying to buy a watch on AliExpress for the last 4 hours. I've bought a few items successfully over the last year, but this is the first watch.
> Payment went ok via PayPal, but a couple of hours later I got a message saying the order was cancelled due to a security problem. I've tried to put the order through many more times (Baltany store) but each time at the PayPal point I get an Oops, payment failed message. I'm in the UK and have ordered ok from AliExpress before.
> 
> Is this normal?


The watch gods are trying to tell you something


----------



## grimep (Nov 28, 2014)

Ipse said:


> The watch gods are trying to tell you something


I know right. It's coincidence it's the sale, I spent the whole weekend looking at watch after watch after horrific watch, and out of everything on AliExpress only a D12 inspired quartz jumped out as worthy. I've bought one watch in the last 8 years and that was a cheesy Pulsar to use up some Amazon vouchers. Been wanting something new for quite a while. 
So having wasted an entire weekend I'm not going to give up that easily. Then again maybe I'll need that £100 for the next electricity bill....


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

grimep said:


> I know right. It's coincidence it's the sale, I spent the whole weekend looking at watch after watch after horrific watch, and out of everything on AliExpress only a D12 inspired quartz jumped out as worthy. I've bought one watch in the last 8 years and that was a cheesy Pulsar to use up some Amazon vouchers. Been wanting something new for quite a while.
> So having wasted an entire weekend I'm not going to give up that easily. Then again maybe I'll need that £100 for the next electricity bill....


Get a Casio Marlin MDV106-1AV and call it a day.


----------



## grimep (Nov 28, 2014)

mougino said:


> Get a Casio Marlin MDV106-1AV and call it a day.


hah, good advice. But I've already got a cheap knock-about 200m dive watch. Have tried from the PC, tried card instead of Paypal... seems they just don't want my money!


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani Ranger homage hit the review table. I like it.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Nothing spectacular in this sale. There are few bargains at ~20% off, but that is about it.
It is easy though to get a between 10-20% discount on cheap items, which is not bad, but you would make more money actually working than playing the silly games to earn points to convert to coupons. But as we all know it is simply called entertainment...


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Great idea! Have too many watches anyway! Cost of living at the moment is too high to buy watches anyway!
> 
> But, naturally, am weak and will be buying anyway!


Berny (fully lumed new version on "leather"), Pagani (Tiffany blue chrono) and Rmalti (black pvd MM200) underway


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Finally decided to pull the trigger on something during a sale. Have purchased off of AliX before but never bothered participating in a sale. This time around decided to go with the San Martin SN036 with the Miyota 8315. Reviews for this looked pretty positive over the last couple of months. And as always for a San Martin, the quality of finishing looks real nice. Any other owners that can chime in with their experience?

Ordered a bit over a day ago (pretty much right when the sale actually started) and it's already going through various Chinese sorting facilities, so hopefully that foreshadows a relatively speedy delivery. Total discount I managed for this was 43AUD, which I personally think isn't too bad. Though I'm not sure how that stacks up with the level of other people's discounts or not.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

hello,
when you have used seller coupons and coins can you still had a code (D11SINGLE06 adding button not available) ? 
i can't for steeldive sd1970.
I see it at 82.86€ how much have you got ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

site here not working ok, oftentimes edit or various functions are not available :'(


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Seikosha-Tom said:


> Though I'm not sure how that stacks up with the level of other people's discounts or not.


Would be US$218, here in The Netherlands.


----------



## grimep (Nov 28, 2014)

Well, I've deleted my AliExpress account as its impossible to buy anything with it, I'll see if I can create a new one as that dirty dozen watch looks half decent. Over the last year or so I've bought a nice keyboard or two, nature cam, that sort of thing, but account payment appears to be locked and there's nothing I can do. The AliX app is so buggy it doesn't give you much confidence, and neither does the presence of the con-merchants. I suspect that's why my account got locked - the algorithm suspects you are going to be ripped off so it closes the order, but then their buggy software blocks all further purchases. Its a joke tbh- I put my card details on, then deleted them, but the site still showed (1) card on my account. If they can't get that right imagine how many other bugs are in the system.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

grimep said:


> Well, I've deleted my AliExpress account as its impossible to buy anything with it, I'll see if I can create a new one as that dirty dozen watch looks half decent.


You know most of AliX watches are also sold on eBay? e.g. if the dirty dozen you're interested in is the Tandorio one:








Super Luminous 39mm Tandorio black dial sapphire glass NH35 automatic mens watch | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Super Luminous 39mm Tandorio black dial sapphire glass NH35 automatic mens watch at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com




(you can make an offer, so try to match AliEx price and argue with the seller if needed)


----------



## grimep (Nov 28, 2014)

mougino said:


> You know most of AliX watches are also sold on eBay? e.g. if the dirty dozen you're interested in is the Tandorio one:
> (you can make an offer, so try to match AliEx price and argue with the seller if needed)


thanks for the suggestion, yeah I had looked, the one I want (quartz, mini seconds dial) is about £90 delivered on AliX, on ebay I'm looking at £122 + £52 postage from China. I'll try a new account


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I'm tempted by a San Martin quartz chrono this sale, but don't feel like spending another ~£135 on a watch right now. At least over £130 it misses the automatic VAT. Though over ~£150 and I feel like I should be spending my money elsewhere. Not a lot in the 130-150 range 😅



mougino said:


> Get a Casio Marlin MDV106-1AV and call it a day.


I find them overpriced on European webshops. In the US they say $40 (same with the G-Shock square). On our Amazon(s) they tend to be at least double. In fact, looks like most sellers on EU Amazon ship from USA. 

Casios double the price
AliExpress import VAT 
best grey sellers Jomashop/Ashford etc all USA based (so shipping + VAT)
no favourable $800 threshold before import tax from other regions

We get shafted in Europe for the good watch deals.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Ordered one of the new NH35 BB58s from San Martin, probably all I'll get this sale.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

grimep said:


> Well, I've deleted my AliExpress account as its impossible to buy anything with it, I'll see if I can create a new one as that dirty dozen watch looks half decent. Over the last year or so I've bought a nice keyboard or two, nature cam, that sort of thing, but account payment appears to be locked and there's nothing I can do. The AliX app is so buggy it doesn't give you much confidence, and neither does the presence of the con-merchants. I suspect that's why my account got locked - the algorithm suspects you are going to be ripped off so it closes the order, but then their buggy software blocks all further purchases. Its a joke tbh- I put my card details on, then deleted them, but the site still showed (1) card on my account. If they can't get that right imagine how many other bugs are in the system.


IMHO, one of the best, inexpensive watch bargains on Ali-Express, is the Addiedive Pilot (Flieger) model. For just over $60 during this sale, you get a sapphire crystal, 39mm 316L case, 200m WR, NH35A watch with very good lume, and your choice of NATO, leather, or SS bracelet. At most price ranges, there are great bargain prices, on some good watches, during this 11.11 Sale.


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2255800441699620.html


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> IMHO, one of the best, inexpensive watch bargains on Ali-Express, is the Addiedive Pilot (Flieger) model. For just over $60 during this sale, you get a sapphire crystal, 39mm 316L case, 200m WR, NH35A watch with very good lume, and your choice of NATO, leather, or SS bracelet. At most price ranges, there are great bargain prices, on some good watches, during this 11.11 Sale.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2255800441699620.html
> ...


Looking good. And if you're after Flieger Type B, I got this one https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002843168939.html
I like it for the money, it's pretty good, the readability is great, the lume could be better and it only lights up the hands and the Minute indices and Numbers (not the hour numbers and hour dials), which makes sense because it's supposed to be a Flieger.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> IMHO, one of the best, inexpensive watch bargains on Ali-Express, is the Addiedive Pilot (Flieger) model. For just over $60 during this sale, you get a sapphire crystal, 39mm 316L case, 200m WR, NH35A watch with very good lume, and your choice of NATO, leather, or SS bracelet. At most price ranges, there are great bargain prices, on some good watches, during this 11.11 Sale.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2255800441699620.html
> ...


It's a great watch for the price, especially with the spend and save. However, the 11.11 'sale' price is bogus and I regularly see it cheaper.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Ordered one of the new NH35 BB58s from San Martin, probably all I'll get this sale.


It's interesting that SM retained the thin case and water resistance on this watch. Usually the NH35 makes the watch chunkier.


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

Techme said:


> It's a great watch for the price, especially with the spend and save. However, the 11.11 'sale' price is bogus and I regularly see it cheaper.


Really? I wanted this watch for a bit and 60 is near the best price I have seen it at. Maybe 57? But not usually. What price have you seen it at?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

HoustonReal said:


> IMHO, one of the best, inexpensive watch bargains on Ali-Express, is the Addiedive Pilot (Flieger) model. For just over $60 during this sale, you get a sapphire crystal, 39mm 316L case, 200m WR, NH35A watch with very good lume, and your choice of NATO, leather, or SS bracelet. At most price ranges, there are great bargain prices, on some good watches, during this 11.11 Sale.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2255800441699620.html
> ...


My favourite flieger. Got it for 70 USD before the tax madness hit Europe. Now it’s available at 75 USD including tax. Great proportions, great lume (for a flieger), great specs, great price. I prefer it to my San Martin Mark XI, Steeldive bronze flieger, Escapement Time 42mm flieger and a dozen field watches from Ali and elsewhere.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Not much shopping this time. I ordered the Seestern Mark XI homage (before the sale started, now it’s 10 USD less), and the skx case (3 o’clock crown, brushed black) to build a Marathon Navigator lookalike.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHEXIKD



Considering the Pagani Paul Newman because the deal seems real (85 vs 115 USD) but will wait and see 
Also ordered a couple of rubber straps (black and grey) because these are extremely comfortable. They just need smaller buckles which I also ordered 



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHw5zBJ




https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHkHvl3


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

grimep said:


> thanks for the suggestion, yeah I had looked, the one I want (quartz, mini seconds dial) is about £90 delivered on AliX, on ebay I'm looking at £122 + £52 postage from China. I'll try a new account


yes! they need you 
beware the watch gods are _watching_ ^^


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

john_marston said:


> I'm tempted by a San Martin quartz chrono this sale, but don't feel like spending another ~£135 on a watch right now. At least over £130 it misses the automatic VAT. Though over ~£150 and I feel like I should be spending my money elsewhere. Not a lot in the 130-150 range 😅
> 
> 
> I find them overpriced on European webshops. In the US they say $40 (same with the G-Shock square). On our Amazon(s) they tend to be at least double. In fact, looks like most sellers on EU Amazon ship from USA.


electricity vs watch ? 

isn't it more interesting to buy from the amazon us site ?


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

have you seen this one ? 


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005004757206296.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_topSellerIng.0.0.46e1611dTmEaNc&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000030356102191%22%2C%22ship_from%22%3A%22CN%22%7D&gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=b3ca7fc2-f129-495b-b0dd-46ce570924fc&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

ratchnatch said:


> Really? I wanted this watch for a bit and 60 is near the best price I have seen it at. Maybe 57? But not usually. What price have you seen it at?


It shows as $110 AUD before tax, discounts, coupons etc. I often see it as a 'Super Deal' for $105. Like most others, my currency is quite depreciated at the moment compared to the USD.

I actually posted a photo of this watch a couple of weeks ago when it was ~$105 AUD. The 11.11 price is still the cheapest I have seen it considering all discounts.


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

I bought the Addiesdiver Pilot a few months ago and I have to report the following:


The bracelet is a lot better than what most reviewers say (n my opinion) . The clasp may be pressed but it is tight. It is at seiko skx007 level (the clasp, that is) ;
The indexes on the dial are green, not the dirty white shown in the photos. If I knew that they were so green I would never have bought it. The dial is bright at first but slowly fades away. The hands are a lot better,
The movement became erratic stoping after a couple of minutes - or hours. Impossible to make a video to make a claim with the seller. In the meanwhile, I bought a black date wheel nh35 and a sterile "Tandorio" dial and hands and reduced the dial to 32mm. I stilll prefer the Addiesdive dial design, buth that green, argh!


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Speaking of fliegers, I purchased this Tandorio for about $52 (before taxes).

US $64.35 35％ Off | Tandorio Brown Sunburst Dial Luminous 200M 39mm NH35A Automatic Dive Pilot Men Watch Steel Bracelet Sapphire Glass Screw Crown


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrkuGpI




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Luso308win said:


> The indexes on the dial are green, not the dirty white shown in the photos. If I knew that they were so green I would never have bought it. The dial is bright at first but slowly fades away. The hands are a lot better


Mine’s more offwhite than green. Certainly not green. It turns greenish when exposed to sunlight but that’s the lume which is pretty amazing for a flieger. And on mine the lume on the hands is the same as on the dial. Hope they didn’t ruin it


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

ratchnatch said:


> Really? I wanted this watch for a bit and 60 is near the best price I have seen it at. Maybe 57? But not usually. What price have you seen it at?


$60 is good price. I paid $54 before tax during the August sale. I bought the sterile bracelet version and would recommend it for the price.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

JojX said:


> Mine’s more offwhite than green. Certainly not green. It turns greenish when exposed to sunlight but that’s the lume which is pretty amazing for a flieger. And on mine the lume on the hands is the same as on the dial. Hope they didn’t ruin it
> View attachment 17008098
> View attachment 17008097
> View attachment 17008099


Which store did you buy yours? 
I would definitely prefer that off-white than green.

some older ones also had strong blue AR undercoating. I think they did away with that. There seem to be a few versions of these fliegers. Certainly been tempted to get one..


----------



## ratchnatch (Dec 27, 2021)

JojX said:


> My favourite flieger. Got it for 70 USD before the tax madness hit Europe. Now it’s available at 75 USD including tax. Great proportions, great lume (for a flieger), great specs, great price. I prefer it to my San Martin Mark XI, Steeldive bronze flieger, Escapement Time 42mm flieger and a dozen field watches from Ali and elsewhere.


At one point I was between this Addiesdive and the Escapement Time 42mm flieger. What is it that you prefer about the former when comparing it to the latter?


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> Which store did you buy yours?
> I would definitely prefer that off-white than green.
> 
> some older ones also had strong blue AR undercoating. I think they did away with that. There seem to be a few versions of these fliegers. Certainly been tempted to get one..


If white on black is what you prefer, check out my other post. It’s a type b Flieger though.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Which store did you buy yours?
> I would definitely prefer that off-white than green.





https://a.aliexpress.com/_EwHOxzR






ratchnatch said:


> What is it that you prefer about the former when comparing it to the latter?


Well, everything really, but it’s personal preference I believe and your mileage may vary. 39mm is better for me than 42mm. I like the dial more as well (smaller numerals, unlike new IWC’s), c3 over bwg9 on this type of watch, the case shape, especially the slightly taller bezel on the Addies, dial colour. As for the case Addiesdive nailed it compared to other fliegers. The differences are minuscule though and concern the bezel and ług shape. I like ET though so it’s not that I dismiss it as a flieger. A very nice watch if I’m being totally honest. I just have this flieger fetish and whenever I see one on Ali I’m seriously considering the purchase. The missus calls it flieger paranoia though and thinks all my fliegers look the same 
Now waiting for the Seestern flieger @38mm


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

john_marston said:


> Which store did you buy yours?
> I would definitely prefer that off-white than green.
> 
> some older ones also had strong blue AR undercoating. I think they did away with that. There seem to be a few versions of these fliegers. Certainly been tempted to get one..


I bought my "green" dial Addiesdive flieger from "Addiesdive Global Watches Store". I will post a photo of the dial as soon as possible. It certainly has not the tone seen on the branded dial available at Addiesdive Professional Store that I find perfect. But does the photo shows the true lume colour?

BTW, one thing that needs to be done is to make a data base of good parts suppliers: I have purchased too much junk from AE in the form of dials and hands. There is a lot of fake advertising, saying that this or that product uses C3 or whatever and then it turns out that the lume used is certainly not C3, C1 or anything decent: In this "market" you dont get what you pay for.


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

JojX said:


> Not much shopping this time. I ordered the Seestern Mark XI homage (before the sale started, now it’s 10 USD less), and the skx case (3 o’clock crown, brushed black) to build a Marathon Navigator lookalike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Straps look good


----------



## Jezmund (3 mo ago)

The Steeldive 1970 is one of the best value watches I’ve seen. Nice crystal. Lumed insert and a very satisfying bezel action. Love mine


----------



## Cougar17 (Sep 1, 2017)

Fantastic watch for not a lot of $$. Strap also came from Ali.























Sent from my SM-A716V using Tapatalk


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

sneak as you likeNo need to worry


----------



## BundyBear (Mar 3, 2018)

SwiftyRich said:


> View attachment 17011572
> 
> sneak as you likeNo need to worry


I sometimes wonder about the Chinese to English translations ....

It's like some fashion products I see in Japan or Korea where the phrases they print on T-shirts are meaningless except that it is in a language no one locally understands.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Jezmund said:


> The Steeldive 1970 is one of the best value watches I’ve seen. Nice crystal. Lumed insert and a very satisfying bezel action. Love mine


I agree!


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

My green Addiesdive pilot dial.
Green, not dirty white, as seen on the adds.


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

double post. please remove


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Received the first of three ordered watches already, a PD Moonwatch hommage. Few observations:

Bracelet, crap, removed immediately and put on the newly received tire tread Ali strap, really like this combo
Lume. It's a PD so next subject
Button operation, quite nice, better than expected
Chronograph, nice reasonably smooth seconds hand, looks good
Crystal, highly domed sapphire, really nice
Dial, wow! Only reason I bought this watch for and it's worth it. Color, texture, applied logo, love it!
It's late and dark here now so quick indoor photos 

























For people on the fence: I think it's recommended, especially for the current price (I paid $81 which I think is really awesome).

Will wear to work tomorrow and see if the positive thoughts remain. The strap is also very nice for people with smaller wrists (6.75 inches here), there is not a lot of excess strap "behind the keepers".

And now we wait for the Berny and Rmalti to arrive ⏳


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Received the first of three ordered watches already, a PD Moonwatch hommage. Few observations:
> 
> Bracelet, crap, removed immediately and put on the newly received tire tread Ali strap, really like this combo
> Lume. It's a PD so next subject
> ...


Noice!
And NO date !! So sensible.
I wish they had done the Speedmaster series with no date.
But I suppose the vulgar need to be satisfied too. Well, alrighty then  

Wait! I spoke too soon apparently. It looks like PD now has a wide variety of S-masters w/ NO date.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003423023760.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.35903a51EO42FT&algo_pvid=8a3fe93a-f43e-40e4-83c4-6151bf8ce808&algo_exp_id=8a3fe93a-f43e-40e4-83c4-6151bf8ce808-0&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000030729975127%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21549.95%2179.59%21%21%21%21%21%402101e9d116676758284752197e8aa9%2112000030729975127%21sea&curPageLogUid=4OkqjFe2tmTj


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

DaveG46 said:


> Various colours of this although it will probably be pants ￡27.26 50%OFF | Top Brand Luxury Quality Casual Fashion Men's Multifunctional Chronograph Silicone Strap Sports Watch
> url removed
> 
> Sent from my M2007J20CG using Tapatalk


The user reviews clearly show these are counterfeit Breitlings. Please edit your post to remove the link to these counterfeit goods, to comply with forum rule #9... Thanks.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Chronopolis said:


> Noice!
> And NO date !! So sensible.
> I wish they had done the Speedmaster series with no date.
> But I suppose the vulgar need to be satisfied too. Well, alrighty then
> ...


No black yet though, sadly.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I think I am getting a watch after all. 
I found what I was looking for, a black pvd nautilus of acceptable quality. 


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNiQLrI



I believe tandorio doesn't sell replicas and the photographs do not seem photoshopped - they even have a video. I am waiting for the message response and to collect the needed points for the 10.62 euro coupon for every 88.54 spent...

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A528B μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

Pfeffernuss said:


> Received the first of three ordered watches already, a PD Moonwatch hommage.


Share a link to this model! I don’t find it with a meteorite blue dial. Thanks.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I think I am getting a watch after all.
> I found what I was looking for, a black pvd nautilus of acceptable quality.
> 
> 
> ...


The store seem legit: from the product page click on the store name, then click on "96.5% Positive feedback | Customer reviews", scroll and you can a pic of their Nautilus showing the sterile dial:


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I am torn.
Which looks better?


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 9299 review **https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DBWnuBD *


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I am torn.
> Which looks better?
> 
> View attachment 17014350


Both look good. Buy both.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Both look good. Buy both.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> I am torn.
> Which looks better?
> 
> View attachment 17014350


I think the blue will feel dated soon and the white will be more "timeless" if that term can be applied to a Pagani Design homage watch.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

I don't see these very often on AliExpress.



https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2255800545912836.html


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

caktaylor said:


> I don't see these very often on AliExpress.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"GENUINE DIAMANDS" :/


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

Luso308win said:


> My green Addiesdive pilot dial.
> Green, not dirty white, as seen on the adds.
> View attachment 17013083


Is the dial on this a 28.5mm? Looking to pick one up for a dial swap.

Thanks


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I've been playing the Ali app's candy crush clone (the one with the cat pirate when you go to your coins page) way too much the past few days. Didn't know how addicting these games were. 

Don't really know what the point of the game is besides making me use my coins (of which I have far too many anyway..what does one do with 10k coins?)

I guess the game is keeping me from buying watches? 😂


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> I've been playing the Ali app's candy crush clone (the one with the cat pirate when you go to your coins page) way too much the past few days. Didn't know how addicting these games were.
> 
> Don't really know what the point of the game is besides making me use my coins (of which I have far too many anyway..*what does one do with 10k coins?*)
> 
> I guess the game is keeping me from buying watches? 😂


The coins turn into discounts on select items you purchase. *100 Coins = $1 USD, so 10,000 Coins = $100 USD*


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

Gedmis said:


> *Skmei 9299 review **https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DBWnuBD *


The real thing isn't made of oak either.

Just sayin'...


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> The coins turn into discounts on select items you purchase. *100 Coins = $1 USD, so 10,000 Coins = $100 USD*
> View attachment 17016450


The problem is that coins only add up to a very small discount...your example is the first to see a ~10% discount. I have lots of coins as well and I buy something ~100 euros and I get 1-2 euros off usually. Also in this sale I do not see any option to convert coins to red coupons as we did in the past - that really made sense.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The coins turn into discounts on select items you purchase. *100 Coins = $1 USD, so 10,000 Coins = $100 USD*
> View attachment 17016450


Except they’re almost never used for more than maybe 2% off. Usually just a few cents here and there. It’s nice of AliExpress to say 10k coins is worth $100 but unless I can use them in bulk, coins are totally worthless above a certain amount.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

I'm thinking of ordering a type A flieger in the next few days during the AliExpress sale, as this is a generic spec watch and I don't really want to buy from a company that historically actually sold them to the ****s. Can anyone recommend anything better than the Addiesdive pilot watch? I like the look of it (would be getting the classic black), and it's cheap. Any other offering to cross-shop it against? Note that I don't want a sterile dial, type B flieger, or fauxtina lume. My main complaint is that the 200m WR on this one is totally unnecessary, and I'd rather it be thinner. Oh well. And the Cronos pilot watch is already sold out in black. I also considered the San Martin pilot watch, but I don't like the fauxtina, and the dial is sparse and sterile (that one actually works better in the type B face).

Thanks for the recs!


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh, and is this bracelet on the Addiesdive good at all, or should I just go with the strap? At under $100 I'm suspecting the bracelet might suck. If it's not even gonna be Seiko 5 level then I'd rather not get it.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

The thickness comes from having a NH35 movement, plus with will all Chinese watches take the WR with a grain of salt.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Ah, the Escapement Time pilot is intriguing too. So many choices!











I'm actually currently leaning towards the San Martin, despite it being sterile and maybe a little fauxtinaed. I just have a feeling that the actual quality will be better than the Addiesdive in a way that matters to me.











EDIT: Even better might be this Escapement Time, which is 40mm (vs the 42mm above) and has the 4 Hz PT5000 movement. it's also slightly slimmer as a result.


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

I have the sterile Addiesdive and wear it on the stock bracelet. The bracelet isn't incredible--but it's good enough, easy to sze, comfortable, durable and I've seen zero reason to change it.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

AlbertaTime said:


> I have the sterile Addiesdive and wear it on the stock bracelet. The bracelet isn't incredible--but it's good enough, easy to sze, comfortable, durable and I've seen zero reason to change it.
> 
> View attachment 17017634


Are you happy with the build quality, ie, no loose hands, etc?


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Still struggling between the 40mm PT5000 Escapement Time and the 39mm YN55A San Martin. Pros of the Escapement Time: higher beat-rate, blued hands, onion crown, white lume, thinner. Pros of the San Martin: Cheaper (actually on sale for 11/11), comes with metal bracelet, slightly smaller, more reputable movement (it's a Seiko Epson), and better brand overall (so likely better overall build quality).


----------



## AlbertaTime (Dec 27, 2008)

Calgary Jim said:


> Are you happy with the build quality, ie, no loose hands, etc?


Very happy. I still think it's a bargain at the price.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

Great, good to know as i


AlbertaTime said:


> Very happy. I still think it's a bargain at the price.


 just ordered one!


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

12 new Skmei watches quick preview


----------



## Novatime (Aug 26, 2020)

CydeWeys said:


> Still struggling between the 40mm PT5000 Escapement Time and the 39mm YN55A San Martin. Pros of the Escapement Time: higher beat-rate, blued hands, onion crown, white lume, thinner. Pros of the San Martin: Cheaper (actually on sale for 11/11), comes with metal bracelet, slightly smaller, more reputable movement (it's a Seiko Epson), and better brand overall (so likely better overall build quality).


The Escapement Time flieger watches get very good reviews. The latest batch of the 42mm case variant comes with a Seiko VH31 mechaquartz movement rather than the NH-35, so you get the 4bps sweeping movement - but I guess you've ruled that one out due to the larger case size?

Here's a good side by side video comparison of the Addiesdive and the San Martin fliegers that might help you decide: 



. The pressed clasp on the Addiesdive does look a bit cheap - but then to be fair it's currently half the price of the San Martin. The San Martin bracelet version looks higher quality with a milled clasp. It really depends on your budget. The Escapement Time gets the closest in terms of tradtional flieger features.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

It's a little bit out of left field, but I ended up buying the black dial type B San Martin on bracelet, at a cost of $105.72 before sales tax. The Escapement Time was definitely tempting me, especially those blued hands, but after looking at it more I'm realizing there's a legibility issue there with the hour and minute hands being too similar in appearance. So it came down to the Addiesdive vs San Martin, and I wanted the higher quality of the San Martin (especially the bracelet). But the type A San Martin dial just looks a little plain, so the type B it was! I don't have anything like this in my collection, whereas the type A is just a 3-hander with Arabic numerals which I already have a few of (nicer ones too, with applied Arabics).










Now admittedly the Addiesdive type A is still tempting me as well, but I don't know if I need to buy _both _of these watches right now ...


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

Gedmis said:


> 12 new Skmei watches quick preview


Hahaha that's 12 watches I wouldn't pay $5 for, in total that is.

I do respect the time you put into making all those videos though, they look great and are very informative


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

That San Martin flieger is a good choice. I prefer ET for the B-dial but SM and Addies for the simpler IWC A-dial.

Seems odd that you’d go for a Chinese watch over a German watch for ethical reasons. Considering what was long ago vs what taxes are being spent on today https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uyghur_genocide


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

CydeWeys said:


> It's a little bit out of left field, but I ended up buying the black dial type B San Martin on bracelet, at a cost of $105.72 before sales tax. The Escapement Time was definitely tempting me, especially those blued hands, but after looking at it more I'm realizing there's a legibility issue there with the hour and minute hands being too similar in appearance. So it came down to the Addiesdive vs San Martin, and I wanted the higher quality of the San Martin (especially the bracelet). But the type A San Martin dial just looks a little plain, so the type B it was! I don't have anything like this in my collection, whereas the type A is just a 3-hander with Arabic numerals which I already have a few of (nicer ones too, with applied Arabics).
> 
> View attachment 17018131
> 
> ...


What promo code did you enter?


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

I considered the Escapement Time type B, but it's not on sale at all (why???), so the San Martin ended up winning primarily on price.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Calgary Jim said:


> What promo code did you enter?


See here: AliExpress Promo Code $30 Off 11.11 Sale - November 2022


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

CydeWeys said:


> Still struggling between the 40mm PT5000 Escapement Time and the 39mm YN55A San Martin. Pros of the Escapement Time: higher beat-rate, blued hands, onion crown, white lume, thinner. Pros of the San Martin: Cheaper (actually on sale for 11/11), comes with metal bracelet, slightly smaller, more reputable movement (it's a Seiko Epson), and better brand overall (so likely better overall build quality).


If you are going to wear it on the bracelet, get the San Martin. If you plan on wearing it primarily on straps (or are ok with a so-so bracelet), the get the Addiesdive. The bracelet quality of the San Martin will be enough to justify the higher price over the Addiesdive. And the sale price is very good.

I prefer the sterile type A over the one with the logo. The logo doesn’t make much sense on a pilot watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Seestern Mark XI has just arrived. The best flieger in my book. Period. Worth every penny. My collection of Ali fliegers would be enough to equip a squadron that would wipe out Belgium. The Seestern would be awarded to the commander.






















The size is 38. Perfect. The dial is what it should be. The T and the arrow on the bottom and the top of the dial add to the symetry yet they don’t clutter the dial. The hands are what they should be. The crystal is flat and 32.5 mm. If it was 32 I would immediately replace it with seikomods’ / crystaltimes’ dresskx tophat. The crown could be wider but I really don’t mind. The action is ok, could be better. The strap is 19mm and ok. A bit stiff but it will get better. The stitching is nice. The buckle is good quality and it’s brushed. A few shots comparing the Seestern to the San Martin and Addies fliegers:




































As you can see 1mm does make a big difference. And finally a lumeshot (compared to San Martin Type D):








And after 10 minutes in complete darkness (on the toilet floor with the lights off):








The Addies vs San Martin dilemmas verbalized in previous posts are no longer relevant. This is THE flieger to get. I’m seriously considering the blue- and full-lumed dial variants while the extended 11.11 lasts.

Disclaimer: I love Belgium, its chocolate, flavoured beers and national football team.


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

This may be the first sale I've sat out in a bit. Nothing really floats my boat. Seems the pricing went up over the previous sale. Is it just me? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Watchout63 said:


> This may be the first sale I've sat out in a bit. Nothing really floats my boat. Seems the pricing went up over the previous sale. Is it just me? 🤷‍♂️


Nope, haven't bought anything more than straps, bolts and cheap stuff from Aliexpress.
And if it's true retailers all over the world have a lot of inventory, with a recession coming next year, we may see some good discounts.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Do you believe prices can still decrease ?
I see many that say there are few bargains, i have many watch in the wish list but they're staying there so far. Wondering about the addies pilot though.

steeldive or addies ? sd seems to have a nicer color (picture better than reality ?) [ is this the same company with a wide net ? ]



https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005004892797613.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.758b378dXlPRMr&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra




https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4001166722941.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.758b378dXlPRMr&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra



this one seems beyond many, i see it at 78€ with coupons 




https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000389162113.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.758b378dXlPRMr&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

manchette said:


> Do you believe prices can still decrease ?
> I see many that say there are few bargains, i have many watch in the wish list but they're staying there so far. Wondering about the addies pilot though.
> 
> steeldive or addies ? sd seems to have a nicer color (picture better than reality ?) [ is this the same company with a wide net ? ]
> ...


All three of those seem like good deals, and near historical lows for those respective watches, so if you want any of them, grab them now.


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

JojX said:


> Seestern Mark XI has just arrived. The best flieger in my book. Period. Worth every penny. My collection of Ali fliegers would be enough to equip a squadron that would wipe out Belgium. The Seestern would be awarded to the commander.
> View attachment 17018898
> View attachment 17018900
> View attachment 17018901
> ...


I definitely don’t like the chopped off hour hand though.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Calgary Jim said:


> I definitely don’t like the chopped off hour hand though.


Mark XI’s landmark


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

JojX said:


> Mark XI’s landmark


Thanks


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

JojX said:


> Mark XI’s landmark


Seems like IWC hasn't made a watch with a chopped-off hour hand like this in five years? Here's the most recent one I could find. Due for a comeback? It's not my absolute favorite design but I do think it's kinda cool/distinctive. If I already owned several pilot watches then this kind might be next up on my purchasing list.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Does anyone make a full lume Flieger type B on a bracelet, preferably under 40mm. If possible I would like it to have an NH35 or NH38 in it.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Omegafanboy said:


> Does anyone make a full lume Flieger type B on a bracelet, preferably under 40mm. If possible I would like it to have an NH35 or NH38 in it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


That almost describes the San Martin I just bought to a tee, except it has a generic Orient movement in it instead of a generic Seiko movement (which, practically speaking, I think is basically the same).


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luso308win (Mar 5, 2008)

The Seestern pilot lume seems to be diferent from what is being advertised (see below)...


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> All three of those seem like good deals, and near historical lows for those respective watches, so if you want any of them, grab them now.


;=)
i'm expecting the green steeldive sd1940, i wanted a green one since a long time.
It looks very easy to read : (almost) all the figures, date , cut out hour hand to underline the hour figure, well this looks strange but could be very comfy in everyday life.

see it here https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005....0.0.3aa2378dUW2oji&mp=1&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This is now $69.86 (tested) on AliX at this site and there are only 7 left at that price! Unbelievable----I recommend highly!


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256803469089328.html?ug_edm_item_id=3256803469089328&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21US%20%24398.00%21US%20%2479.60%21%21%21%21%21%40214110a816679639137507772d5742%2112000026672484209%21edm&edm_click_module=alg_products&tracelog=rowan&rowan_id1=aeug_edm_24684_1_en_US_2022-11-08&rowan_msg_id=3230biz_add_cart%3A0%3A0_572613838%2456a48a3146b74042b00207e86e5bf1a0&ck=in_edm_other&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

CydeWeys said:


> That almost describes the San Martin I just bought to a tee, except it has a generic Orient movement in it instead of a generic Seiko movement (which, practically speaking, I think is basically the same).


Can you provide a link? All I can find are the black dial versions. I do not wear black dialed watches (I took a while to realise after I bought 10 of them and they just sit in the drawer).

I will consider a white or full lume dial type B if either exists.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Luso308win said:


> The Seestern pilot lume seems to be diferent from what is being advertised (see below)...


The official Store provided the photos similar to the ones I’ve made:








Where did you find yours?


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

San Martin snowflake sub homage on tropic with endlinks:


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Omegafanboy said:


> Can you provide a link? All I can find are the black dial versions. I do not wear black dialed watches (I took a while to realise after I bought 10 of them and they just sit in the drawer).
> 
> I will consider a white or full lume dial type B if either exists.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


Not a San Martin but have a look at my review of the Mysterious Code Flieger full lume here:








Mysterious Code Flieger: VH31, titanium, sapphire


This morning a new watch arrived from AliExpress perfectly in time for Flieger Friday 😉 Purchased here: https://a.aliexpress.com/_uG655X The watch was originally 79€ on sale + a seller discount, bringing it to 69€. I see that today the seller increased the price to 96€, I'd advise not to buy...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

mougino said:


> Not a San Martin but have a look at my review of the Mysterious Code Flieger full lume here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is nice, but no bracelet. If I could get a titanium bracelet to match it then it would be top of my list in Aliexpress. 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Donerix said:


> San Martin snowflake sub homage on tropic with endlinks:
> 
> View attachment 17021955


That looks great! Where did you get the strap?

I just saw they have a new SN006 with the old Submariner dial & hands, but applied indices/logo, and YN55. I am very tempted for ~£185... 


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004816739807.html?



Every time I think I'm done with AliExpress/Chinese watches, something comes around the corner and tries to lure me back in.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Omegafanboy said:


> Can you provide a link? All I can find are the black dial versions. I do not wear black dialed watches (I took a while to realise after I bought 10 of them and they just sit in the drawer).
> 
> I will consider a white or full lume dial type B if either exists.


Ah, you didn't mention in your other post that you didn't want a black dial one. I got the black dial one. Apparently San Martin used to do a blue dial one too, though I can no longer find it for sale.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Well guys, I couldn't help myself. Had to come back for round two and grab a type A flieger as well (did blue this time for a little bit of variety). I can't believe how _cheap_ this is, just $54.32 before sales tax. And yes, I'm expecting to need to swap out the bracelet for a leather strap.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Omegafanboy said:


> That one is nice, but no bracelet. If I could get a titanium bracelet to match it then it would be top of my list in Aliexpress.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


A little big at 44mm but Momentum has a full Ti -on bracelet- full lume Type A at a very reasonable price, plus a 25% discount with code *VIPBFCM25* !
*







*


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I think I want this one. Unsure what colour. I think black is more versatile and true to its vintage roots, but it’s a matte black dial as opposed to glossy (as you’d expect). Blue is a bit more unique. Decisions..


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I vote black----trad! but that color of blue sure does look nice----either way, you win! Get both!-----I think I erred. Mine is the older NH35 based V3 Water Ghost whereas I think you are showing the newer YN 55 based model (Seiko Epson movement)! In that case, I change my vote to blue----truly a unique shade of blue whereas black is trad (meh) but that is OK.


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

Well my 11.11 order landed yesterday, a San Martin SN036. Shipping to Australia was relatively quick actually given that I ordered about 9 days ago.

The watch in person feels every bit as quality as I was expecting. The case finishing is excellent, and the bracelet just glints away whenever you rotate your wrist thanks to its many facets. Bezel is incredibly grippy and tactile to turn, and the deep enamel blue of the dial and bezel is quite attractive in person.

I ordered the Miyota 8315 version with hacking and 60 hour power reserve. Time will tell how accurate it is, but my first measurement on the WatchCheck app has it running at +2.5 seconds per day.


----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

Absolutely love Watchdives x San Martin SN004 Milsub.

Great watch.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Oh well, eventually I bought 2 watches, even though I wasn't going to buy any.
The sale was a bit weird meaning that stacking here went to another level where you could get 3-4 different reductions in price based on coupons from the platform, coupons from the stores, coins and the X off for every Y money spent. The first watch was just made available so the ~30% I managed to get off the original price will take a while to see how much it was in reality. The second one comes to replace almost the same watch I gifted in the mean time brand new. Both are patek homages, the first a black pvd blue/black dial nautilus with NH35 movement and the second is my second aquanaught this time in rose gold case with black dial and black silicon strap (the one I gifted was rose gold with brown dial/strap). I also got some parts/straps/etc. The most interesting is the female endlinks I bought from San Martin for less than 10 euros to see if I can convert an omega style bracelet which does not wear well on my wrist with the male endlinks.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

if you need watches : 
At cadisen :
- blue dial sapphire seagull 55€


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4001097068970.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_groupList.8148356.28.6b1812ab0qMhmf&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%21%E2%82%AC%20147%2C11%21%E2%82%AC%2069%2C14%21%21%21%21%21%402100bb4a16680148979993670e17f7%2110000015195457415%21sh



- palm tree dial sapphire miyota 60€


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005003070676225.html?spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.0.0.56101f48FMqAJL&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%21%E2%82%AC%20181%2C48%21%E2%82%AC%2074%2C40%21%21%21%21%21%40%2112000023787600850%21sh&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra



phylida pilot : how does it compare to others at addies/steeldive ?
no logo or with it, saphire, pure chinese movement or japanese 


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000540514252.html?gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=5e494fe4-8086-4649-b0a9-00baa443b503&_t=gps-id%3ApcStoreJustForYou%2Cscm-url%3A1007.23125.137358.0%2Cpvid%3A5e494fe4-8086-4649-b0a9-00baa443b503%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%232846%238116%232002&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2210000002789673814%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%2213125%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%21157.42%2188.15%21%21%21%21%21%402101d1b816680979162482965ec5df%2110000002789673814%21rec&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_2001641777067.0&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra




have you seen manbushijie recently ? there used to be a shop on ali 








40mm Chronograph Watch Luminous Hand Japanese Quartz CORGEUT Blue Dial men's leather


40mm Chronograph Watch Luminous Hand Japanese Quartz CORGEUT Blue Dial men's leather




manbuworld.com












Debert 41mm Blue dial Moon Phase Tour billon 22 jewels mens Automatic watch


Debert 41mm Blue dial Moon Phase Tour billon 22 jewels mens Automatic watch




manbuworld.com












44mm Corgeut blue dial Stainless Steel Case Genuine Strap hand winding military Mens watch


44mm Corgeut blue dial Stainless Steel Case Genuine Strap hand winding military Mens watch




manbuworld.com


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi
Somebody find some photos (irl) of the pagani design 1752 dd 36 








PAGANI DESIGN Men's Automatic Watches, PD1752 Mechanical Stainless Steel Luxury 36mm Wrist Watch for Men 100M Waterproof AR Coating


Material: stainless steel construction, Synthetic sapphire dial window(AR Coating), and top Seagull ST16 automatic movement Case diameter: 36mm Thickness: 14mm Band Length: 220mm Band Width: 20mm Lug to Lug: 41mm Weight: 123g




www.paganidesign.cn


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

manchette said:


> phylida pilot : how does it compare to others at addies/steeldive ?
> no logo or with it, saphire, pure chinese movement or japanese
> 
> 
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/4000540514252.html?gps-id=pcStoreJustForYou&scm=1007.23125.137358.0&scm_id=1007.23125.137358.0&scm-url=1007.23125.137358.0&pvid=5e494fe4-8086-4649-b0a9-00baa443b503&_t=gps-id%3ApcStoreJustForYou%2Cscm-url%3A1007.23125.137358.0%2Cpvid%3A5e494fe4-8086-4649-b0a9-00baa443b503%2Ctpp_buckets%3A668%232846%238116%232002&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2210000002789673814%22%2C%22sceneId%22%3A%2213125%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21EUR%21157.42%2188.15%21%21%21%21%21%402101d1b816680979162482965ec5df%2110000002789673814%21rec&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.smartJustForYou_2001641777067.0&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra


Personally I don't love the Phylida Pilot, as at 42mm I think it's too big (though a large size is more authentic to its original roots). And the movement it's using is clearly undersized the case, leaving the date window in a bad place (an issue that, amazingly, some of IWC's own pilot watches suffer from!).










Contrast with the Addiesdive, which at 39mm is right-sized for the movement (note date window is better placed, though it could still be 1mm further out by my judgment):










Both of these models lack an interesting pilot-style crown, sadly, which the Escapement Time and others do have.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

AliX ads never fail to amuse


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

double post / delete


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Fifty Fathoms chrono is one of the coolest watches imo, nice to see a homage by Hruodland





__





Loading…






www.aliexpress.com





£160 tho for a mechaquartz on a leather strap. Seems ~£40 too much. 
Also 'galaxy command' on the dial kinda ruins it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Fifty Fathoms chrono is one of the coolest watches imo, nice to see a homage by Hruodland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mysterious code has one which is cheaper:













__





Loading…






a.aliexpress.com


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> View attachment 17020975
> This is now $69.86 (tested) on AliX at this site and there are only 7 left at that price! Unbelievable----I recommend highly!
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256803469089328.html?ug_edm_item_id=3256803469089328&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21US%20%24398.00%21US%20%2479.60%21%21%21%21%21%40214110a816679639137507772d5742%2112000026672484209%21edm&edm_click_module=alg_products&tracelog=rowan&rowan_id1=aeug_edm_24684_1_en_US_2022-11-08&rowan_msg_id=3230biz_add_cart%3A0%3A0_572613838%2456a48a3146b74042b00207e86e5bf1a0&ck=in_edm_other&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US


These are now ten bucks more--if you can find a link to a site that still has them for $69-- could you please post the link? Thanks


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Mysterious code has one which is cheaper:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Half the price! Very nice. 

Whoever gave it 21mm lugs should be sent to Xi's internment camp for re-education.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> Half the price! Very nice.
> 
> Whoever gave it 21mm lugs should be sent to Xi's internment camp for re-education.


Lugs are 20mm.


----------



## Not_A_Guest (Mar 21, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Fifty Fathoms chrono is one of the coolest watches imo, nice to see a homage by Hruodland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahahaha. Not only are you """saving""" ~$19600 by buying Hroudland over the Blancpain Air Command it rips off, you control the galaxy instead of just the air! Take that, Swiss!
Jokes aside, it does look great but every one of these Chinese companies could use a native English speaker in their staff. This topic has been beat to death so I won't go any further.

Also, companies still sell their mecaquartz chronos for $300+. I don't really mind the price on these VK watches below $200; I just assume the extra money goes towards higher quality materials/assembly (which looks to be the case for most of Hroudland's models).


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Picked up one of the RMALTI NH35 GMTs. I’ll see if I can get used to that name but this might become a prime dial swap candidate if I can find something appropriate









Edit: meant NH34


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

CydeWeys said:


> Personally I don't love the Phylida Pilot, as at 42mm I think it's too big (though a large size is more authentic to its original roots). And the movement it's using is clearly undersized the case, leaving the date window in a bad place (an issue that, amazingly, some of IWC's own pilot watches suffer from!).
> 
> View attachment 17024220
> 
> ...


i saw you bought the addies (sometimes when i log in i can't see the pics, this is certainly due to the browser addons i use but today i see the pics so ...)

You did your job  So the stylish crown is an option too expansive ? 
i guess the crown is a deal breaker for me now rolleyes
Please update when yo u receive it : 1st impressions, do the hands look good in real life, sapphire ? bracelet ? setting up time seems ok ? Is date easy to read and nice when to figures (12 for example)


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Anyone tried a Berny ? They have some fun pieces. *Nice stuff, But be sure to check clients pictures and impressions.*





__





Loading…






fr.aliexpress.com









__





Loading…






fr.aliexpress.com









__





Loading…






fr.aliexpress.com









__





Loading…






fr.aliexpress.com









__





Loading…






fr.aliexpress.com






for 2676M be sure to check this client's picture first before buying ..




__





Loading…






ae01.alicdn.com





client says :
" *Color:* 2676M-RD 

NEITHER TOP SPECS NOR HIGH QUALITY, BUT STILL A GOOD VALUE GIVEN THE SUB-$50 PRICE I bought the 2676M-RD (RED) version of the watch.
....
...

QUALITY CONTROL ISSUES: the hour markers on the face are NOT lined up with the case; they are shifted about one minute clockwise within the case. The misalignment is large enough to give a feeling that something is wrong when you look at the watch. 05 Aug 2022 10:36 "


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Have you seen this one ? no pictures from clients yet, it should look awsome
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005...6616681578333904400e2880!12000031071501857!sh


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Lugs are 20mm.
> View attachment 17025040


Oh, conflicting info? Wouldn’t be an AliExpress listing without it 










Not_A_Guest said:


> Hahahaha. Not only are you """saving""" ~$19600 by buying Hroudland over the Blancpain Air Command it rips off, you control the galaxy instead of just the air! Take that, Swiss!
> Jokes aside, it does look great but every one of these Chinese companies could use a native English speaker in their staff. This topic has been beat to death so I won't go any further.
> 
> Also, companies still sell their mecaquartz chronos for $300+. I don't really mind the price on these VK watches below $200; I just assume the extra money goes towards higher quality materials/assembly (which looks to be the case for most of Hroudland's models).


The price is fine for the movement if the build quality is there, as you say. And 100% on the engrish.

The thing with these watches, and why I get people are picky about paying more, is that they always half-ass something. ‘Galaxy command’, sterile crown/pushers/strap, whatever that caseback is, etc. It’s one of the main reasons I’m not too keen on Chinese watches anymore.

San Martin is perhaps the only one I’d have faith in spending more for the same specs, knowing I’m getting a genuinely better product. I know their prices are higher now but they’re also ticking pretty much all the boxes, like a true microbrand.

And on that note, I bought the SN006 for £163. Somehow today it’s £5 cheaper but I used my coupon already. Despite browsing them for years this is the first Chinese Submariner homage I bought. It ticks almost all the boxes. If I don’t like it then I guess the subby ain’t for me.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2011)

sopapillas said:


> Picked up one of the RMALTI NH35 GMTs. I’ll see if I can get used to that name but this might become a prime dial swap candidate if I can find something appropriate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mine arrived yesterday (exact same as pic). Very pleased but bracelet pins poor. Stunning watch though - sure you'll be pleased.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

glassmandave said:


> These are now ten bucks more--if you can find a link to a site that still has them for $69-- could you please post the link? Thanks


The SteelDive Store: https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256...tewayAdapt=glo2usa4itemAdapt&_randl_shipto=US

actually has them for cheaper than my other post. They are now " $68.23 "---- regular price there is 75.62 minus 7.39 for the 68.23 price. The 7.39 discount comes from $3 off for every $30 spent/$6 coupled w/coins for $1.39. Hurry and get one at this price and report back with pictures!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ok I folded and eventually got this 36mm Tandorio for 66€, this will be my only 11.11 purchase








I plan to change the hands to something more 'pilotey', probably these ones:


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

sd 1970 ... is this ocd ? 






__





Loading…






fr.aliexpress.com










__





Loading…






ae01.alicdn.com










__





Loading…






ae01.alicdn.com






will steeldive correct this ?


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Blackrat said:


> Mine arrived yesterday (exact same as pic). Very pleased but bracelet pins poor. Stunning watch though - sure you'll be pleased.


Pics or it didn’t happen


----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> Half the price! Very nice.
> 
> Whoever gave it 21mm lugs should be sent to Xi's internment camp for re-education.


Bad joke.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

manchette said:


> sd 1970 ... is this ocd ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In your first photo the camera is not centred on the dial, which throws everything off. The same is true for your second picture too. Seeing as the bezel sits a lot higher than the dial, you cannot draw lines connecting marks on the bezel and expect those lines to intersect with the corresponding marks on the dial unless your camera is exactly centred and perpendicular to the dial.

Try getting a photo where the rehaut is the same width all around, and it will be easier to tell if anything is off, or not. I'm not saying it isn't off, I'm saying its impossible to tell from those photos, because the camera isn't centred and the dial is canted at an angle to the camera.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I thought I got a good deal when I bought the black version for about $100, but for €80 after coupons and discounts, this watch is a steal.










€ 128,12 46%OFF | San Martin Pilot Watch 38mm Vintage Military Enthusiasts NH35 Automatic Mechanical Watches Nylon Strap C3 Luminous 20Bar


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mrOBfXS



Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

theretroshave said:


> I thought I got a good deal when I bought the black version for about $100, but for €80 after coupons and discounts, this watch is a steal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What promo code did you use?


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

Not sure if anyone has picked up on this but san martin have some crazy deals if you live in spain... (theres a Spainish Warehouse Clearance Sale)

The BB58 homage is around £75 cheaper for example.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Picked up the new milsub for $164 plus tax from this listing which appears to be an aliexpress front for watchdives: https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804720740352.html


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> In your first photo the camera is not centred on the dial, which throws everything off. The same is true for your second picture too. Seeing as the bezel sits a lot higher than the dial, you cannot draw lines connecting marks on the bezel and expect those lines to intersect with the corresponding marks on the dial unless your camera is exactly centred and perpendicular to the dial.
> 
> Try getting a photo where the rehaut is the same width all around, and it will be easier to tell if anything is off, or not. I'm not saying it isn't off, I'm saying its impossible to tell from those photos, because the camera isn't centred and the dial is canted at an angle to the camera.


Hello 
I don't have this watch. These are not my pictures, they are from the url i gave (a client's opinion), i shared them as a detail to be checked for potential clients to make their own opinion if they want the watch.
I saw that there was something strange with them (this obsession with details 1st of all, maybe explained by the price paid (?)), i'm not a photographer or expert enough to judge how good the picture is exactly ; but it is interesting to see that some people dig very deep  . If some would like to try this photo exercise this could be fun.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

Tanz99 said:


> What promo code did you use?


Store coupons brought it down to about €90, then one of the AliX 11.11 coupons took the other €10 off, but I can't find the Reddit post in which I found them. Sorry!

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

SwiftyRich said:


> Not sure if anyone has picked up on this but san martin have some crazy deals if you live in spain... (theres a Spainish Warehouse Clearance Sale)
> 
> The BB58 homage is around £75 cheaper for example.


I think the Spanish warehouse sale goes for all of EU, but then you may still have to pay import duties etc. Still, some great deals.

Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## IngersollFan (Apr 16, 2011)

dbje said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> So I have been reading up and I know a lot of you guys are sourcing Ali-Xpress for cheap/affordable watches, either homage watches or just something out of the ordinary but with an OK building quality.
> 
> ...


What caught my eye at AliExpress (I didn't buy it yet btw.) is the Miyota 9015 caliber stuffed in some cheaper brand watch. That's amazing, the veeeery low price. Even in US $ 🙃😄


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

manchette said:


> Hello
> I don't have this watch. These are not my pictures, they are from the url i gave (a client's opinion), i shared them as a detail to be checked for potential clients to make their own opinion if they want the watch.
> I saw that there was something strange with them (this obsession with details 1st of all, maybe explained by the price paid (?)), i'm not a photographer or expert enough to judge how good the picture is exactly ; but it is interesting to see that some people dig very deep  . If some would like to try this photo exercise this could be fun.


I have one of these watches and everything aligns perfectly when viewed straight on. But when viewed at an angle, due to an effect known as parallax, the bezel will not line up everywhere as it sits at a different height to the dial. The same is true for *every* watch where the bezel sits higher than the dial (i.e. most if not all of them!).

See...?









If someone is complaining about it, it is because they don't understand how perspective works.


----------



## En_Nissen (Oct 10, 2018)

theretroshave said:


> I think the Spanish warehouse sale goes for all of EU, but then you may still have to pay import duties etc. Still, some great deals.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


When I bought from the Spanish warehouse VAT was included in the price.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

IngersollFan said:


> What caught my eye at AliExpress (I didn't buy it yet btw.) is the Miyota 9015 caliber stuffed in some cheaper brand watch. That's amazing, the veeeery low price. Even in US $ 🙃😄


In all my years of ali, I don't recall seeing even a handful of 9015 🤔 do you have examples?


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

theretroshave said:


> I think the Spanish warehouse sale goes for all of EU, but then you may still have to pay import duties etc. Still, some great deals.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


I live in the uk, and i wouldnt let me order one after adding it to my basket unfortunately.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

SwiftyRich said:


> I live in the uk, and i wouldnt let me order one after adding it to my basket unfortunately.


UK not being in the EU, you probably get stuff directly from from China...


----------



## Donerix (Apr 10, 2010)

john_marston said:


> That looks great! Where did you get the strap?
> 
> I just saw they have a new SN006 with the old Submariner dial & hands, but applied indices/logo, and YN55. I am very tempted for ~£185...
> 
> ...


Sorry just saw this. Honestly I don't know where I got the tropic strap from. I even tried to see if I could find pictures online to find out which one it is but no luck.
I had another one that came on my Rdunae 6105-8000 homage which is softer but it didn't fit under the endlinks (kept sliding out).
I think I am going to buy a Woolbrok tropic because it looks like it has more luster to it and is one the shorter side, but I also heard good things about the StrapHabit version (if you have a larger wrist)


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

When I change my address to my Dutch one, it allows me to buy the Spanish warehouse deals but the advertised prices do get bumped up ~10-20% for some reason. Still good deals. With coupons their popular 38mm vintage sub was about £140.

Brexit sucks but I don’t miss importing stuff from outside EU to NL. The Dutch tax man never sleeps, unlike the British one.


----------



## CamaroEric (Jan 25, 2016)

I'd never heard of this 11.11 deal, but I ended up with a Pagani 1692 with fauxtina just for fun. Kind of interested in the 36, but there is always next year...


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

This is the least expensive NH34-powered watch I've seen at $83.22 when I go to checkout before any additional coupon codes that may still be available.



https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804649384019.html



This is the all black bezel. They also come in Pepsi, Batman, and whatever we call the green/black variant.

I do have a Debert watch; it's a Seamaster 300 "Spectre" homage with a Miyota 8215 movement, sapphire crystal, and ceramic bezel. It's a solid, if unspectacular, watch. I would expect this to be the same.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

mougino said:


> In all my years of ali, I don't recall seeing even a handful of 9015 🤔 do you have examples?


First that comes to mind is the Cadisen Diamond which is still available w/discounts for $109.55----still a bargain!



https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832679247582.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.10112f21IQw7dH&algo_pvid=a313d809-7f03-4f8f-bd54-e986771a0fb2&algo_exp_id=a313d809-7f03-4f8f-bd54-e986771a0fb2-0&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2210000013429678687%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21299.98%21125.99%21%21%21%21%21%402101e9d116682765883244286e4e2f%2110000013429678687%21sea&curPageLogUid=VjInqVMsEIIe


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> First that comes to mind is the Cadisen Diamond which is still available w/discounts for $109.55----still a bargain!
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2251832679247582.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.0.0.10112f21IQw7dH&algo_pvid=a313d809-7f03-4f8f-bd54-e986771a0fb2&algo_exp_id=a313d809-7f03-4f8f-bd54-e986771a0fb2-0&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2210000013429678687%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21299.98%21125.99%21%21%21%21%21%402101e9d116682765883244286e4e2f%2110000013429678687%21sea&curPageLogUid=VjInqVMsEIIe


Yeah I was going to say the same. I bought one a couple years ago (when they were “the darling of Aliexpress”), paid $120AUD, wore it for 6 months, didn’t really love it, sold it with a few scratches for $150AUD, now they’re selling on Ali for $220!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Is the brand 'MYSTERIOUS CODE' really seriously actually I-aint-jokin-mafaga' fer reals stamped MYSTERIOUS CODE? 

If so, I will now go be flabbergasted while I do #2, and they can go to the same place as my #2


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Sale is OVER.

Ended up with a San Martin and a cheap bracelet for my Casio. Wasn’t planning on the SM but damn, deal was too good and it’s honestly the best looking SM I think I’ve seen.

So far I’ve spent £464 on AliExpress this year🙃. Don’t think I’ll spend more. 

Please no political posts -Mods


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

StephenR said:


> Yeah I was going to say the same. I bought one a couple years ago (when they were “the darling of Aliexpress”), paid $120AUD, wore it for 6 months, didn’t really love it, sold it with a few scratches for $150AUD, now they’re selling on Ali for $220!


Late to the party but I got a Cadisen diamond too a few years back. It was a steal at under £100 for a 9015! Still got it in the collection as it's a really nice dress watch and I've tried several options from AliExpress that have since been moved on.


----------



## IngersollFan (Apr 16, 2011)

IngersollFan said:


> What caught my eye at AliExpress (I didn't buy it yet btw.) is the Miyota 9015 caliber stuffed in some cheaper brand watch. That's amazing, the veeeery low price. Even in US $ 🙃😄


Okay, I know I've been away for a long time, so "sorry" to you all, but I was in a very bad bout with a very nasty illness. So far, I kept this 'thing' at bay after 5 years of battle and bouncing back, again and again, until I was able to keep it from me after another 5 years. And low and behold: tadaaa, I'm back (and I hope for a longer time than the last one. Cheers and keep on 'watching' folks. 😉


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

IngersollFan said:


> Okay, I know I've been away for a long time, so "sorry" to you all, but I was in a very bad bout with a very nasty illness. So far, I kept this 'thing' at bay after 5 years of battle and bouncing back, again and again, until I was able to keep it from me after another 5 years. And low and behold: tadaaa, I'm back (and I hope for a longer time than the last one. Cheers and keep on 'watching' folks. 😉


Great to have to you back and healthy. Keep it that way! 🍻


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

john_marston said:


> no political posts - Mods


Hypocrite much?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> Sale is OVER.
> 
> Ended up with a San Martin and a cheap bracelet for my Casio. Wasn’t planning on the SM but damn, deal was too good and it’s honestly the best looking SM I think I’ve seen.
> 
> ...


Wow, it's already over? Felt like yesterday the sale started. Since I no longer have AliExpress account, I will live vicariously through members here. Looking forward to some arrival pics.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Is the brand 'MYSTERIOUS CODE' really seriously actually I-aint-jokin-mafaga' fer reals stamped MYSTERIOUS CODE?
> 
> If so, I will now go be flabbergasted while I do #2, and they can go to the same place as my #2



Not sure if you were actually looking for an answer or if you just wanted to make a poop joke. (Maybe both?)


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> Is the brand 'MYSTERIOUS CODE' really seriously actually I-aint-jokin-mafaga' fer reals stamped MYSTERIOUS CODE?
> 
> If so, I will now go be flabbergasted while I do #2, and they can go to the same place as my #2


Yup, Mysterious Code. To me, that name is so bad that it transcends taste and becomes cool enough that I could actually wear it ironically. It would raise an internal smile each time I looked down at it.

Unlike Bagelsport.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> Yup, Mysterious Code. To me, that name is so bad that it transcends taste and becomes cool enough that I could actually wear it ironically. It would raise an internal smile each time I looked down at it.
> 
> Unlike Bagelsport.


Fortunately they make sterile dials:


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

The Tactical Frog FXD is a fun watch that I'm really enjoying. Being Ti, it's super light. Surprisingly, the strap is very comfortable and infinitely adjustable to get the perfect fit thanks to the velcro. The dial and bezel lume are both strong and a vibrant shade of blue. My chapter ring is a little off by half a second and will need adjusting. The bezel has some play thanks to click balls that TF weren't able to replicate skillfully enough, but they're all like this and I knew it. It certainly feels small for 42mm - just perfect. I got the 'blue dial/blue bezel', but it is the most navy of all blues and appears black most of the time. I was hesitant on the dial, but I like the fluffy lume pillows! The 11.11 prices were great in combination with voucher and promo codes, and the watch was a great deal. a flat 7.25in wrist for reference.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I picked up a San Martin BB58 with the NH35 movement. The fewer ticks per second doesn't bother me in the slightest and I loathe the gritty feel of the Pt5000. They claim the thickness is the same, so if true it will be a very slim case for an Nh35 movement. It was quite a bit cheaper than the PT5000 version and with vouchers, discounts and a promo code it was a steal.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004909266863.html


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

Techme said:


> The Tactical Frog FXD is a fun watch that I'm really enjoying. Being Ti, it's super light. Surprisingly, the strap is very comfortable and infinitely adjustable to get the perfect fit thanks to the velcro. The dial and bezel lume are both strong and a vibrant shade of blue. My chapter ring is a little off by half a second and will need adjusting. The bezel has some play thanks to click balls that TF weren't able to replicate skillfully enough, but they're all like this and I knew it. It certainly feels small for 42mm - just perfect. I got the 'blue dial/blue bezel', but it is the most navy of all blues and appears black most of the time. I was hesitant on the dial, but I like the fluffy lume pillows! The 11.11 prices were great in combination with voucher and promo codes, and the watch was a great deal. a flat 7.25in wrist for reference.
> 
> View attachment 17030057
> View attachment 17030058
> View attachment 17030059


I was really hoping that between the release of the FXD and the Pelagos 39 that it would encourage more titanium watches, but that hasn’t seemed to happen.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

mougino said:


> Hypocrite much?


I mean yeah, I’m not pretending to be ‘clean’ in my consumerism😂 I’ll still eat McDonalds and buy Apple etc. Just send-mocking, realising/acknowledging the bad side effects? Though it doesn’t seem appreciated

It's not -Mods


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Fortunately they make sterile dials:
> View attachment 17030060


Heh, that's only sterile because they couldn't fit the name on the dial!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Techme said:


> I picked up a San Martin BB58 with the NH35 movement. The fewer ticks per second doesn't bother me in the slightest and I loathe the gritty feel of the Pt5000. They claim the thickness is the same, so if true it will be a very slim case for an Nh35 movement. It was quite a bit cheaper than the PT5000 version and with vouchers, discounts and a promo code it was a steal.
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004909266863.html
> View attachment 17030090


Good call. I bought the PT5000 version when it came out but I probably would have held off if I'd known an NH35 version was coming just because the NH35 is cheaper, it's one I know and trust and because you'll always be able to repair it easily / swap it out in the future. I also am not too fussed about the higher beat rate but I do like a thin case so I'll be interested to see if they do manage to keep this as thin as the first version.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

caktaylor said:


> I was really hoping that between the release of the FXD and the Pelagos 39 that it would encourage more titanium watches, but that hasn’t seemed to happen.


I'm just not sold on titanium. Yeah, the watch is lighter, but I can't say that the weight of a steel watch has ever particularly bothered me. And unless you're doing fancy stuff with alloys like Grand Seiko does (but even Tudor does not), then what you're giving up in exchange is scratch resistance.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

CydeWeys said:


> I'm just not sold on titanium. Yeah, the watch is lighter, but I can't say that the weight of a steel watch has ever particularly bothered me. And unless you're doing fancy stuff with alloys like Grand Seiko does (but even Tudor does not), then what you're giving up in exchange is scratch resistance.


I regret not getting a Proxima MM300 titanium when they were available. It came with a Ti bracelet too. That’s one watch that that benefits from a weight reduction. I have the Proxima in SS, but wear it exclusively on a waffle strap due to its heft. By the way, it’s superb inside and out. 

I’m sure a Tudor Pelagos 39 homage is inevitable, but I wouldn’t hold my breathe for a Ti version. Tactical Frog FXD and Heimdallr Titanium Sea Ghost (SMP 300) both have had their Ti issues. FXD with the bezel and Water Ghost with the bezel and crown. The Water Ghost is good now. I believe Tactical Frog is a sub-brand of Heimdallr.


----------



## seventhsonxx (9 mo ago)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> Yup, Mysterious Code. To me, that name is so bad that it transcends taste and becomes cool enough that I could actually wear it ironically. It would raise an internal smile each time I looked down at it.
> 
> Unlike Bagelsport.


I have that with tactical frog 😂


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

caktaylor said:


> Not sure if *you were actually looking for an answer*


I actually was. 
Many watches on Ali X have a place holder name where the logo / name is supposed to be. 
And they're known to use some bizarre names.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

seventhsonxx said:


> I have that with tactical frog


At first I though Tactical Frog was a ridiculous name. 

…I still think it’s ridiculous - but I like it! 

The Mysterious Code is weird, but the font is just too big for my taste. Perhaps they could do some sort of ‘MC’ logo.


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Calgary Jim (11 mo ago)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 17034924
> View attachment 17034925


Looks as good as the new Islander x TGV at a lot less money!


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

CydeWeys said:


> It's a little bit out of left field, but I ended up buying the black dial type B San Martin on bracelet, at a cost of $105.72 before sales tax. The Escapement Time was definitely tempting me, especially those blued hands, but after looking at it more I'm realizing there's a legibility issue there with the hour and minute hands being too similar in appearance. So it came down to the Addiesdive vs San Martin, and I wanted the higher quality of the San Martin (especially the bracelet). But the type A San Martin dial just looks a little plain, so the type B it was! I don't have anything like this in my collection, whereas the type A is just a 3-hander with Arabic numerals which I already have a few of (nicer ones too, with applied Arabics).
> 
> View attachment 17018131
> 
> ...


And it's already here! It shipped from New Jersey (I think?) so it didn't take long at all.










First impressions: The quality overall is very good for this price point. Everything about this is higher quality than the recent Rowing Blazers Seiko 5 I got, and that was almost 5X the price. Noticeably this bracelet is significantly better, as the clasp and all links are solid/milled. Timekeeping is only OK; it's in spec but it's looking like it might do around +10s/d on wrist. The NH35 ghost date is slightly annoying but this isn't my first watch with that issue so I'm already over it.

The biggest negatives I can think of: The finishing on the bracelet end link doesn't really match the case at all (neither in direction of brushing nor level of polish). I did also order a 20mm leather strap and I'll probably end up using that, because, c'mon, pilot watch and all that. So hopefully I have something else this bracelet will fit on. The bracelet clasp is small (OK), but it also only has two microadjust holes, which isn't great. The watch is a little thick for what it is (but that's mostly just a limitation of the cheap movement). The caseback is undecorated (c'mon, put a cool engraved plane on it or something; even the much cheaper Addiesdive pilot watches come with engraved casebacks).

Overall I think it's excellent value for money, and this being my first San Martin, I'm definitely impressed. This watch feels more solid and higher quality than my other Chinese watches from lesser brands. Maybe I'll only be buying San Martin from here on out (though most of what they make is homages, and those no longer hold much interest for me).


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Can’t take this one off! The case is fantastic and light as a feather. Bezel is so-so, but it holds the clicks. The single pass strap with velcro is so comfortable and I use it multiple times per day as my wrist swells (it’s almost Summer here). Hopefully more strap vendors will follow suit.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

CydeWeys said:


> And it's already here! It shipped from New Jersey (I think?) so it didn't take long at all.
> 
> View attachment 17035480
> 
> ...


And one more thing to add -- I can't get a good sizing on the bracelet. I've taken one link off (only one!) and moved the microadjust to the closer hole, but it's still too loose. Taking out two links makes it too tight though. Ooof. This should've come with a half-link if it's only going to have the two microadjust holes, as the distance between those doesn't get you to half the length of a link.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

CydeWeys said:


> Maybe I'll only be buying San Martin from here on out (though most of what they make is homages, and those no longer hold much interest for me).


I have one of their original design divers - def worth checking out what they have on their website 

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## sla833 (Mar 25, 2018)

CydeWeys said:


> And one more thing to add -- I can't get a good sizing on the bracelet. I've taken one link off (only one!) and moved the microadjust to the closer hole, but it's still too loose. Taking out two links makes it too tight though. Ooof. This should've come with a half-link if it's only going to have the two microadjust holes, as the distance between those doesn't get you to half the length of a link.


Thanks man, that helped a lot. I had this watch on my cart but couldnt decide about strap or bracelet version.

What about case size, are you happy with the 39mm or wish it was a tad larger?

Enviado de meu SM-M526B usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

CydeWeys said:


> And one more thing to add -- I can't get a good sizing on the bracelet. I've taken one link off (only one!) and moved the microadjust to the closer hole, but it's still too loose. Taking out two links makes it too tight though. Ooof. This should've come with a half-link if it's only going to have the two microadjust holes, as the distance between those doesn't get you to half the length of a link.


I have a similar situation with my SN021, which also has the smaller clasp. You can order the larger four hole clasp from San Martin, which I plan to do. That should fix this issue. 

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Techme said:


> Can’t take this one off! The case is fantastic and light as a feather. Bezel is so-so, but it holds the clicks. The single pass strap with velcro is so comfortable and I use it multiple times per day as my wrist swells (it’s almost Summer here). Hopefully more strap vendors will follow suit.


it looks cool, thanks for sharing


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

I received a steeldive 1940 : feels comfy and nice, looks Wow. Dial is nice and green color changes with daylight, date is big enough to be seen, hour hand nicely underlines the hour
, all the figures are clear and easy to read. Crown is screw down and engraved, setting time is easy, bracelet feels heavy but not too much, it has adjustements 6 positions i think, logo is on dial, crown and bracelet, under the case is a nice design too. Lume already is seen when the watch is just out of the box, plastic box used for shipping seems solid and shipping time was quick (8 days). Still need to size the bracelet but it looks as a good one, for a gift or yourself. It's a real bargain being only 85€ after the sale. Pics in the url are as what i see :=)


https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005004892797613.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.0.0.56d35e5b2h7Rsj&gatewayAdapt=glo2fra


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> View attachment 17034924
> View attachment 17034925


Very nice! Link to where you purchased it please!----Thanks


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

sla833 said:


> Thanks man, that helped a lot. I had this watch on my cart but couldnt decide about strap or bracelet version.
> 
> What about case size, are you happy with the 39mm or wish it was a tad larger?


Honestly I wouldn't mind if it were a tad smaller. The lugs are pretty long, and it's pretty thick. It definitely doesn't need to be larger! Note that I have average sized wrists (6.8").


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Omegafanboy said:


> I have a similar situation with my SN021, which also has the smaller clasp. You can order the larger four hole clasp from San Martin, which I plan to do. That should fix this issue.


Good call, but the clasps alone are $35 from AliExpress? That's about one-third of what I paid for the entire watch! Kind of ridiculous. A half-link seems like it would a cheaper option, but I can't seem to find one. Plus I don't necessarily wish that the clasp were bigger!


----------



## TravisMorgan (Oct 14, 2021)

johnmichael said:


> Very nice! Link to where you purchased it please!----Thanks


Umm.. Ali Express?...choice of size(36.5 or 38.5mm) and choice of white or fauxtina indices..


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

TravisMorgan said:


> Umm.. Ali Express?...choice of size(36.5 or 38.5mm) and choice of white or fauxtina indices..


When I said link, I meant link on AliX----meaning the particular store. Thanks


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## paermero (Nov 22, 2019)

New bracelet option for Orient Kamasu on Aliexpress...

Jubilee Bracelet on AliExpress


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

While waiting for the 2 new watches and straps, this old one after getting this nice strap has been more and more wrist time.
It took a while and many different strap options until I found something I really liked. The strap is very dark blackish green and the stitching gold-ish.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

crAss said:


> While waiting for the 2 new watches and straps, this old one after getting this nice strap has been more and more wrist time.
> It took a while and many different strap options until I found something I really liked. The strap is very dark blackish green and the stitching gold-ish.
> 
> View attachment 17037997


Great combo


----------



## dan_ss (3 mo ago)

CydeWeys said:


> Good call, but the clasps alone are $35 from AliExpress? That's about one-third of what I paid for the entire watch! Kind of ridiculous. A half-link seems like it would a cheaper option, but I can't seem to find one. Plus I don't necessarily wish that the clasp were bigger!


When you order a watch from San Martin, you can ask for the larger clasp instead of the smaller one. No extra fee. I did this for the SN034 (I think that's the number).


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

My Tandorio watch from the 11.11 sale arrived a couple of days ago, and I'm very impressed indeed with the quality, for the price. Having watched @turdbogls review from last December, I was confident in my choice but it seems as if they have upped the quality of the case and dial compared to the one in his video - the lug cut outs on mine and the dial printing are perfect. The lume isn't the brightest (compared to a Steeldive for instance), but I was expecting that having seen the review. The fit and finish is very good.

The NH35 was running around -5spd when I got it, over the first 24 hours worn day and night, but I prefer a watch to be +spd so I had the back off yesterday and had a go a regulating it and I'm happy with the results so far.










They are still on offer, at only a couple of quid more than the 11.11 price, as a "superdeal" right now.



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003573549698.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> My Tandorio watch from the 11.11 sale arrived a couple of days ago, and I'm very impressed indeed with the quality, for the price. Having watched @turdbogls review from last December, I was confident in my choice but it seems as if they have upped the quality of the case and dial compared to the one in his video - the lug cut outs on mine and the dial printing are perfect. The lume isn't the brightest (compared to a Steeldive for instance), but I was expecting that having seen the review. The fit and finish is very good.
> 
> The NH35 was running around -5spd when I got it, over the first 24 hours worn day and night, but I prefer a watch to be +spd so I had the back off yesterday and had a go a regulating it and I'm happy with the results so far.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick review ! Waiting for my modded 3-6-9-12 from Tandorio from 11.11 sale. Fingers crossed it'll look/be as good as yours! 👍


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> My Tandorio watch from the 11.11 sale arrived a couple of days ago, and I'm very impressed indeed with the quality, for the price. Having watched @turdbogls review from last December, I was confident in my choice but it seems as if they have upped the quality of the case and dial compared to the one in his video - the lug cut outs on mine and the dial printing are perfect.


nice! glad you found my review helpful. also happy to see some nice crisp lug cutouts on yours. seems they have upper their game at least on this case. Looks great!


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Pro Diver said:


> View attachment 17037884


This Baltany is a real stunner. Is that a 20mm ribbed nato strap? I'm considering getting a brown one like that


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Any big deal for black friday on aliexpress ?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Waiting for this customized 36mm Tandorio from 11.11, with NH35 for 66€. The *mywatchcode Store* was nice enough to change the hands free of charge 🙂









Link to the watch (currently on superdeal)


https://a.aliexpress.com/_EJ471Iz


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

mougino said:


> Waiting for this customized 36mm Tandorio from 11.11, with NH35 for 66€. The *mywatchcode Store* was nice enough to change the hands free of charge 🙂
> View attachment 17040133
> 
> 
> ...


How did you get them to change the clock hands? What is the procedure?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pablo37 said:


> How did you get them to change the clock hands? What is the procedure?


I contacted them directly (from the App, click on "Chat" at the bottom of the product listing)


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

Got this from the 11/11 sale. Heard good thing about it and was looking for a nice homage to the Seamaster. It is well built and high quality finished and the lume is very nice as well.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

jhdscript said:


> Any big deal for black friday on aliexpress ?


They will have a Black Friday sale - the app has been updated with a new icon to advertise the sale. But, they haven’t yet announced the deals. I imagine it will be next week before they preview the prices.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

ok thanx for information


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Dedan said:


> Got this from the 11/11 sale. Heard good thing about it and was looking for a nice homage to the Seamaster. It is well built and high quality finished and the lume is very nice as well.
> 
> View attachment 17040273
> 
> ...


That looks great! I ordered the same one in the sale and I'm eagerly awaiting it. What strap have you put it on? I haven't decided yet what to go for.


----------



## Dedan (Nov 19, 2019)

mrwomble said:


> That looks great! I ordered the same one in the sale and I'm eagerly awaiting it. What strap have you put it on? I haven't decided yet what to go for.


I'm quite impressed with the quality, I think you'll like it as well! I've put it one of those Omega like rubber strap. I'm personally not really a fan of nato straps, might try it on a steel mesh some time. Looking forward to seeing yours!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Waiting for this customized 36mm Tandorio from 11.11, with NH35 for 66€. The *mywatchcode Store* was nice enough to change the hands free of charge 🙂
> View attachment 17040133
> 
> 
> ...


Those Tandorio 36mm cases are pretty impressive. I’ve used them for builds. One in the 62mas style for a friend (he wanted a watch as minimalistic as it gets) and the other for my brother in the snowflake fashion. Planning to build more, including one with the NH34.


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Chameri GS "Elegance" homage sweeping hand watch review https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DEZ5AYP 




*


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

JojX said:


> Those Tandorio 36mm cases are pretty impressive. I’ve used them for builds. One in the 62mas style for a friend (he wanted a watch as minimalistic as it gets) and the other for my brother in the snowflake fashion. Planning to build more, including one with the NH34.
> View attachment 17042837
> View attachment 17042836


Hello what's the dial size on these? Source?

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

rokman said:


> Hello what's the dial size on these? Source?
> 
> Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk





https://a.aliexpress.com/_EwGs6kH




https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ew0yMsV



It accepts the regular 28.5-29mm dials. Regards.


https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ew0yMsV


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

JojX said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_EwGs6kH
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, just 2 links. Something funny’s happening…


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I have tried for a long time to fit a stainless steel bracelet to the debert spectre homage, which is one of my favorite watches. I got a proper bracelet and after some metalwork was able to make it fit a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, it came with male endlinks and did not go well with my wrist. Since then and from other watches I have understood that female endlinks work best for me.

Luckily enough Phylida got a nice bracelet out with female endlinks, but it still does not sell it as a spare part. Considering the asking prices for other comparable ss bracelets, it will be in the 40-50 euro range anyhow which I consider very high.
And by chance I got across some female endlinks sold by San Martin to convert some of their male endlink bracelets. After a leap of faith I spent ~10 euros and the endlinks were here. They were installed in the existing bracelet and you can see the photos below. It is a bit of a frankenstein of combination, but I feel the watch perfect on my wrist and when not looking from 10 cm close the imperfections blend to the overall image.
What do you think? Is it awful to wear? Is it ok?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> I have tried for a long time to fit a stainless steel bracelet to the debert spectre homage, which is one of my favorite watches. I got a proper bracelet and after some metalwork was able to make it fit a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, it came with male endlinks and did not go well with my wrist. Since then and from other watches I have understood that female endlinks work best for me.
> 
> Luckily enough Phylida got a nice bracelet out with female endlinks, but it still does not sell it as a spare part. Considering the asking prices for other comparable ss bracelets, it will be in the 40-50 euro range anyhow which I consider very high.
> And by chance I got across some female endlinks sold by San Martin to convert some of their male endlink bracelets. After a leap of faith I spent ~10 euros and the endlinks were here. They were installed in the existing bracelet and you can see the photos below. It is a bit of a frankenstein of combination, but I feel the watch perfect on my wrist and when not looking from 10 cm close the imperfections blend to the overall image.
> ...


Looks great!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Has anyone managed to fit a curved-endlink steel bracelet to an Octopus Kraken Seamaster? 

I have one incoming (gloss black, not the NTTD version) and I'd like to wear it on bracelet but I'm not convinced that mesh would suit the gloss black. There are several bracelets for the Omega Seamaster on AliExpress, does anyone know if those would fit? If not, any other recommendations?


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with buying Citizen watches from Ali? I've been eying the BN0150 from a seller whose ad has alot of positive reviews saying it's original, but I'm still in doubt because of the price...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gb90 said:


> Does anyone have any experience with buying Citizen watches from Ali? I've been eying the BN0150 from a seller whose ad has alot of positive reviews saying it's original, but I'm still in doubt because of the price...


Can you give a link?
There are several ways to tell (user reviews on store page, pictures of case back, etc.)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> I have tried for a long time to fit a stainless steel bracelet to the debert spectre homage, which is one of my favorite watches. I got a proper bracelet and after some metalwork was able to make it fit a couple of years ago. Unfortunately, it came with male endlinks and did not go well with my wrist. Since then and from other watches I have understood that female endlinks work best for me.
> 
> Luckily enough Phylida got a nice bracelet out with female endlinks, but it still does not sell it as a spare part. Considering the asking prices for other comparable ss bracelets, it will be in the 40-50 euro range anyhow which I consider very high.
> And by chance I got across some female endlinks sold by San Martin to convert some of their male endlink bracelets. After a leap of faith I spent ~10 euros and the endlinks were here. They were installed in the existing bracelet and you can see the photos below. It is a bit of a frankenstein of combination, but I feel the watch perfect on my wrist and when not looking from 10 cm close the imperfections blend to the overall image.
> ...


Looks good to me! If it looks good to you and it's comfortable - that's all that matters.

I always try and mix and match my bracelets to different watch heads, hoping to get lucky. Sometimes a different bracelet can elevate a watch head. I don't mind fitting a solid bracelet with hollow endlinks. At least they can massaged and manipulated to fit different lugs.


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

mougino said:


> Can you give a link?
> There are several ways to tell (user reviews on store page, pictures of case back, etc.)


Here it is: Link

The reviews seem good, but I've seen other ads by other stores/sellers were multiple people are claiming they're fake.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

gb90 said:


> Here it is: Link
> 
> The reviews seem good, but I've seen other ads by other stores/sellers were multiple people are claiming they're fake.


Looks genuine to me. For instance, 2 different user reviews show 2 different S/N on the case back... (all S/N would be the same if they were counterfeits).


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

gb90 said:


> Here it is: Link
> 
> The reviews seem good, but I've seen other ads by other stores/sellers were multiple people are claiming they're fake.


Check out the negative reviews. There's a lot of people saying they are fakes.


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

These Citizens do look like they were assembled in the house using Citizen parts. People are complaining about serial numbers not matching, bezel inserts and crowns falling off and other issues. Also seller has 86.7% and I would never trust Ali seller with the rating less than 95%.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I’d never buy other than Chinese watches off AliExpress. The legit Japanese watches are expensive and I don’t trust the cheaper ones for a second


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

I wonder if these Citizen watches are seconds and/or factory returns. The photos look like the real watch which I have.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

new review posted....be warned, there is a major dial printing error on this one. that 12 subdial is a 60 minute counter, not 30.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

thepocketguide said:


> These Citizens do look like they were assembled in the house using Citizen parts. People are complaining about serial numbers not matching, bezel inserts and crowns falling off and other issues. Also seller has 86.7% and I would never trust Ali seller with the rating less than 95%.


What would concern me, is that the store only has 900 or so followers. If this was the legitimate Citizen flagship store that the name suggests it is, I would expect they should had a much larger following…


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

gb90 said:


> Here it is: Link
> 
> The reviews seem good, but I've seen other ads by other stores/sellers were multiple people are claiming they're fake.


They cost the same on Amazon , why bother?


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

cuica said:


> They cost the same on Amazon , why bother?


Not everyone lives in the US/Europe, import taxes from Amazon are hellish, much cheaper buying from Ali even if the price is the same.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

cuica said:


> They cost the same on Amazon , why bother?


And, they're cheaper yet on "officialwatchdeals" on ebay








Officialwatchdeals | eBay Stores


Great watches at even better prices!



www.ebay.com


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> And, they're cheaper yet on "officialwatchdeals" on ebay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...but doesn't ship outside of US, maybe that's why.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

gb90 said:


> Not everyone lives in the US/Europe, import taxes from Amazon are hellish, much cheaper buying from Ali even if the price is the same.


My bad!


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

hollywoodphil said:


> View attachment 17036993
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6 using Tapatalk


I have this one. Trying to decide if I want to replace it with the new, more accurate Mondaine homage with the fully lumed dial.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

dan_ss said:


> When you order a watch from San Martin, you can ask for the larger clasp instead of the smaller one. No extra fee. I did this for the SN034 (I think that's the number).


Ah good to know. Will definitely do that next time.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

HoustonReal said:


> I have this one. Trying to decide if I want to replace it with the new, more accurate Mondaine homage with the fully lumed dial.
> View attachment 17050880
> View attachment 17050879


I was in a similar position but ultimately decided that I don't wear the Berny enough as it is anyway. If it's a regular part of your rotation and you want to improve on it, then go for it.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello 

The logo is strange imo.
And a little detail may disturb some : i think i saw pictures where the red on the second hour is not red but more like raspberry 

you may like it, or not.

edit : here for example : https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Add124308b8f545858ebeac9ad3125d233.jpg

from https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100...00030534772868!sea&curPageLogUid=dq7HLj1p64dU




HoustonReal said:


> I have this one. Trying to decide if I want to replace it with the new, more accurate Mondaine homage with the fully lumed dial.
> View attachment 17050880
> View attachment 17050879


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

manchette said:


> Hello
> 
> The logo is strange imo.
> And a little detail may disturb some : i think i saw pictures where the red on the second hour is not red but more like raspberry
> ...


Where I come from, raspberries are red.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

For me it looks like pink in life and in the pic i showed above (or pale red/pink ; look at the big circle at the end of second hand). 
It seems the part that is similar to the brand they are inspired from, hence this maybe their will to have a different tone.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

any other stores on ali that can scratch the california\radiomir\sapphire itch? 

Had a maranez california dial way back but sold it since ive moved away from 47mm watches.

Found some 42mm examples, but theres always one thing wrong with them.









ticks many boxes, but poor lume









ok lume, but should have been sterile.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

dpeter said:


> any other stores on ali that can scratch the california\radiomir\sapphire itch?
> 
> Had a maranez california dial way back but sold it since ive moved away from 47mm watches.
> 
> ...



















Baltany 'vintage Italian diver', handwinding Sea-Gull ST36 movement

Not Radiomir inspired but I have these two too (I like California dials...)

























San Martin SN0031-G. Probably not for smaller wrists given the case shape

















San Martin SN0051-T (Bronze)


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

dpeter said:


> any other stores on ali that can scratch the california\radiomir\sapphire itch?
> 
> Had a maranez california dial way back but sold it since ive moved away from 47mm watches.
> 
> ...


Don't know if this one's still selling:


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

this baltany looks ok, but 44mm. sapphire sandwich and supposedly good lumen.










AardnoldArrdvark said:


> View attachment 17051609
> 
> 
> Baltany 'vintage Italian diver', handwinding Sea-Gull ST36 movement
> ...


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

dpeter said:


> this baltany looks ok, but 44mm. sapphire sandwich and supposedly good lumen.
> View attachment 17051737


Real life pic... quite happy with it, especially since I got it before Baltany started to trend upward. Mine doesn't have Radiomir lugs.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Don't ask why I bought this Tag Monaco Gulf homage... after saying I'm not spending any money this 11.11 sale. Weak people like me support AliExpress with all the [email protected] they sometimes dish out.
Mechaquartz VK64, sunburst dial, thick distorting glass, (mineral), interesting deployant clasp, nice racing strap. At least it doesn't fake the tag..I mean the "TAG" 😂


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Affordable watch recommendations for Black Friday*


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

This just in.

The bracelet clasp is junk, but the rest seems on-point, especially for the price.

Photos don't do the "blood orange" dial justice; it's a looker.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Ipse said:


> Don't ask why I bought this Tag Monaco Gulf homage... after saying I'm not spending any money this 11.11 sale. Weak people like me support AliExpress with all the [email protected] they sometimes dish out.
> Mechaquartz VK64, sunburst dial, thick distorting glass, (mineral), interesting deployant clasp, nice racing strap. At least it doesn't fake the tag..I mean the "TAG" 😂
> View attachment 17051778


I have been tempted by this one, but like many other recent AliEx watches, the lack of sapphire has made me gun shy. How is the quality otherwise?


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> I have been tempted by this one, but like many other recent AliEx watches, the lack of sapphire has made me gun shy. How is the quality otherwise?


This watch is complete crap!!! Quality? hahahahaha you've got to be kidding? I recently bought one and one of the hands was floating around in the case under the glass. So disgusted by this POS that I didn't even attempt a fix. Simply deep 6'ed it in the trash can. Had previously purchased another Specht & Sohne ****bag w/a 2813 and it has proven to be garbage too. Don't waste your money on their products----I'm sure you'll be disappointed! I have bought better watches on AliX for $15!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ipse said:


> Real life pic... quite happy with it, especially since I got it before Baltany started to trend upward. Mine doesn't have Radiomir lugs.
> View attachment 17051763


Do you or anybody know where I can get a decent Luminor homage like this one on Ali? Baltany is only making Radiomir ones (I hate the wire lugs).


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

What is the "occasion" for the Nov 24th sale?

And here I was, thinking I'd dodged a bullet by not buying anything on 11.11.
Dammmmmmiit!!


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

gb90 said:


> Do you or anybody know where I can get a decent Luminor homage like this one on Ali? Baltany is only making Radiomir ones (I hate the wire lugs).


this one looks close, but poor lume according to some youtube videos.


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003574081043.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.7cc038da2TzDUN&mp=1



Did not like wire lugs 10 years ago when i got a getat. Now theres no getat or jackson, but ali.
checked my email, 10 years ago this White Superlume 47mm 1950s cost 120$..when the dollar was almost 35% less.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

johnmichael said:


> This watch is complete crap!!! Quality? hahahahaha you've got to be kidding? I recently bought one and one of the hands was floating around in the case under the glass. So disgusted by this POS that I didn't even attempt a fix. Simply deep 6'ed it in the trash can. Had previously purchased another Specht & Sohne ****bag w/a 2813 and it has proven to be garbage too. Don't waste your money on their products----I'm sure you'll be disappointed! I have bought better watches on AliX for $15!!!!!!!!!


At least for the Specht & Sohne aquanaught homage, it is not that bad - I would say on par with benyar watches. It ought to be sold at 40-50 euro price range, but it ends up in the 65-70 euro range during sales. The looks are ok, the strap is good and the movement works. If you want a close aquanaught homage, this is the only decent thing you can get. The rest are even worse. I have for over a year a blue one and in this sale I got the black / rose gold one. I will wear them max 2-4 times a month and for this use they are OK. I would not get them for a daily wear. Scratched my itch more than well for an aquanaught homage and this is the reason I got the rose gold/black one in this sale as well.


----------



## theretroshave (Jan 30, 2015)

I picked this up in the 11.11 sale. San Martin SN007 for about $150 after discounts. I've been wanting a 62MAS homage, but in my excitement, I forgot to pay attention to the size. I wanted the 38mm, but I am quite enjoying this one nonetheless. I should have listened to others, and bought it on a rubber strap, but I think it's quite at home on one of my Hemsut Horween Chromexcel straps. I think I'll grab one of the Cadisen 38mm in the future. I just wish it had a domed Sapphire. I'll likely need to get a press and remedy that when I finally get one.










Sent from my Pixel 6 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

I didn't plan for a new watch, but the MC Type 20 with Seiko VK64 is on sale for 24.11.
It was in my wishlist, waiting to go under 100€ and today it's actually sub 95€... so here it comes 😉










https://a.aliexpress.com/_EygAcXn



Anyone has it already and can give their impression?

Nicolas


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> This watch is complete crap!!! Quality? hahahahaha you've got to be kidding? I recently bought one and one of the hands was floating around in the case under the glass. So disgusted by this POS that I didn't even attempt a fix. Simply deep 6'ed it in the trash can. Had previously purchased another Specht & Sohne ****bag w/a 2813 and it has proven to be garbage too. Don't waste your money on their products----I'm sure you'll be disappointed! I have bought better watches on AliX for $15!!!!!!!!!


That's too bad. I thought using a Seiko mecaquartz chrono movement might mean they were OK quality. It is one of the few Monaco homages available on AliExpress, that isn't really a replica in disguise after checking the review pics.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> What is the "occasion" for the Nov 24th sale?


early start to Black Friday


----------



## Notathome (Oct 7, 2016)

Codes available in France :

BFDEALABS10 / BFDEALABS30 (10€/50€ and 30€/150€) and more here Code promo AliExpress ⇒ 120€ de réduction en novembre 2022 | Dealabs


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> What is the "occasion" for the Nov 24th sale?
> 
> And here I was, thinking I'd dodged a bullet by not buying anything on 11.11.
> Dammmmmmiit!!


Nov. 24th is "Thanksgiving Day" in the US followed by Black Friday tomorrow the 25th-----one of the largest sales events of the year.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Thinking of grabbing these two watches, the Addiesdive Pilot as a gift for a friend and the Steeldive Willard for myself. Does this look like the best deal possible? I'm using the 15DEAL coupon code for $15 off $100+, and then the automatic $9 off $90+ from the sale. Price ends up being $118.18 shipped before tax for both of them, which seems quite good! (~$55 and $65 for the two watches respectively.)


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

If it wasn't for THAT BLOODY NAME....


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

Oh, and what do you think the random WIS who's never had a mechanical watch before would prefer, the logoed Addiesdive pilot type A or the sterile one? I think the sterile type A looks a little barren to me personally.


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

Ipse said:


> If it wasn't for THAT BLOODY NAME....
> 
> View attachment 17053529


I noticed that name searching for some watch now, first thought is somebody forgot to delete Lorem ipsum


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Got my San Martin/Watchdives milsub from 11/11 and hooooo boy is it good. Get this watch, you won't regret it, especially seeing as it can be currently had for about 170 on Watchdive's AE storefront. Only thing to note is there is a 90 click bezel for some unfathomable reason so stay away if that is a deal breaker.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Got my San Martin/Watchdives milsub from 11/11 and hooooo boy is it good. Get this watch, you won't regret it, especially seeing as it can be currently had for about 170 on Watchdive's AE storefront. Only thing to note is there is a 90 click bezel for some unfathomable reason so stay away if that is a deal breaker.
> View attachment 17053842


Can you share the link to the WD store front please.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Ordered this Steeldive 1977 for less than $90 out the door


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

theretroshave said:


> I picked this up in the 11.11 sale. San Martin SN007 for about $150 after discounts. I've been wanting a 62MAS homage, but in my excitement, I forgot to pay attention to the size. I wanted the 38mm, but I am quite enjoying this one nonetheless. I should have listened to others, and bought it on a rubber strap, but I think it's quite at home on one of my Hemsut Horween Chromexcel straps. I think I'll grab one of the Cadisen 38mm in the future. I just wish it had a domed Sapphire. I'll likely need to get a press and remedy that when I finally get one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a perfect size for you. Nice capped second hand, quality watch.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Techme said:


> Can you share the link to the WD store front please.


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804720740352.html is the listing I used.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Ipse said:


> If it wasn't for THAT BLOODY NAME....
> 
> View attachment 17053529


Agreed, I couldn't pull the trigger for that same reason. I'd even prefer ****bag to mysterious code!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

johnmichael said:


> Agreed, I couldn't pull the trigger for that same reason. *I'd even prefer* ****bag to mysterious code!


Prefer?
Waddayamean 'prefer'?

That would be a freekin DOOZY of a brand name! Who wouldn't get one just for the name?
💩bag !!


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> Agreed, I couldn't pull the trigger for that same reason. I'd even prefer ****bag to mysterious code!


What about Tactical Frog? 😉


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> Got my San Martin/Watchdives milsub from 11/11 and hooooo boy is it good. Get this watch, you won't regret it, especially seeing as it can be currently had for about 170 on Watchdive's AE storefront. Only thing to note is there is a 90 click bezel for some unfathomable reason so stay away if that is a deal breaker.
> View attachment 17053842


Damn but that looks good! I just bought the SN006 Tudor homage and I think it's great but every time I see this Milsub, I'm really tempted to get it too. Which is crazy, because the two models are pretty similar really.


----------



## dan_ss (3 mo ago)

Just got these delivered from the 11/11 sale:










Beautiful watches! They look even better in person than in the product photos or my pic.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804720740352.html is the listing I used.


Thanks mate. I am already following that store.


----------



## Beatlloydy (9 mo ago)

i have bought some good value watches off Ali express and i have received some SHOCKERS. watches with dual crown and neither the bezel nor the 2nd crown turn..in fact crown was a hard button. 
The last watch I bought the minutes hand would not turn..i complained, sent them pictures and even a youtube video link and was denied a refund. They have their own internal review and its all rigged. i even complained to paypal but in order to get a refund i have to return the watch. Unfortunately it would cost as much to post it back.
Due to these issues and the inconsistent quality I have personally blacklisted Aliexpress and WISH for any product, including watches.
My only hope is that if/when WW3 occurs China's sh#tty manufacturing and lack of quality control will deem their weapons inoperable within 2 months 😎


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Can anyone point me in the direction of kids 3-hander watches which have (or at least advertise) water resistance? I’ve found plenty which look solid, actually have metal construction, but state they are not water resistant. I’m shopping for a little fella, turning 5 and preparing for school, so something <35mm would probably be best.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Beatlloydy said:


> i have bought some good value watches off Ali express and i have received some SHOCKERS. watches with dual crown and neither the bezel nor the 2nd crown turn..in fact crown was a hard button.
> The last watch I bought the minutes hand would not turn..i complained, sent them pictures and even a youtube video link and was denied a refund. They have their own internal review and its all rigged. i even complained to paypal but in order to get a refund i have to return the watch. Unfortunately it would cost as much to post it back.
> Due to these issues and the inconsistent quality I have personally blacklisted Aliexpress and WISH for any product, including watches.
> My only hope is that if/when WW3 occurs China's sh#tty manufacturing and lack of quality control will deem their weapons inoperable within 2 months 😎


Like any goods you buy, there is a price threshold. Almost anything under about $65 will be junk - excluding a few outliers like the Addies Dive quartz which is ~$40 and Escapement Time quartz. Only buy from established, reputable sellers with feedback above 95%. Buy items that have positive feedback, including photos. Ask this forum if you have uncertainty, chances are someone will have experienced the watch or seller. Aliexpress refunds are quite poor and declining in my opinion - all the more reason to stick with quality sellers and watches. If Paypal doesn't help, you can try to facilitate a credit card chargeback. You will nuke your account though. Who cares? Just open another! When I buy from Aliexpress, I assume there is NO warranty. That's the risk for the price.

Seriously, who is buying watches on WISH and not expecting something nefarious. Aliexpress has replicas and replicas masquerading as originals too - usually you can tell by the photoshopped logos. These are junk. You can expect exactly the same from DHGate and WISH.

Be careful what you hope for...

For clarity, perhaps you could link the watch you bought. Maybe we can suggest something superior.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

StephenR said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of kids 3-hander watches which have (or at least advertise) water resistance? I’ve found plenty which look solid, actually have metal construction, but state they are not water resistant. I’m shopping for a little fella, turning 5 and preparing for school, so something <35mm would probably be best.


If you want metal, you could try a lady's Invicta quartz. from Amazon. They are quite affordable and you can return if there's an issue. I don't trust Aliexpress watches that are super cheap - the materials and quality aren't there.

Both of my children hated wearing watches in the early years at school because in Australia they (the kids) are always hot and sweaty, and dirty from the sandpit and yard. They are hot for half the year and really feel it. At childcare or kindergarten (depends on your state) they always have their shoes off, but at school they're always on. I found my kids would wear their watch 10-20 minutes and then it came straight off - plus they had no concept of time! My 10 year old always wears his Sanda G-Shock homage ($15) and it has been fantastic. I promised him that if he wore it consistently he could choose a 3 hander, so for Xmas he's getting an Addies Dive quartz. It has already arrived from the 11.11 sale is a lot of watch for ~$60 AUD. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004004801961.html


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

StephenR said:


> Can anyone point me in the direction of kids 3-hander watches which have (or at least advertise) water resistance? I’ve found plenty which look solid, actually have metal construction, but state they are not water resistant. I’m shopping for a little fella, turning 5 and preparing for school, so something <35mm would probably be best.


Shop Flik Flak or Casio, not Aliexpress.

[edit] or Alba on eBay, here's my 6yo first watch, 50M WR:


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

mrwomble said:


> Damn but that looks good! I just bought the SN006 Tudor homage and I think it's great but every time I see this Milsub, I'm really tempted to get it too. Which is crazy, because the two models are pretty similar really.


So I took another look last night - big mistake. With coupons and whatnot I was able to bring the price down to £4 cheaper than it would have cost on 11.11. 

£4!!!! I mean I would be crazy to overlook that, right? And if you think about it, it's really am investment isn't it? If we just leave the heating off for another two weeks I can pay for the watch with the savings! 

So anyway, I'll post pictures next to my SN006-G2 when it comes in, although the lighting in the shed isn't all that great.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

What a watch, got finally 3 in 1 as I wanted to have a bronze watch, Captain Willard and first San Martin. Suddenly popped up on ebay and got it for £104. First impression is super positive.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

My 11.11 order of the 36mm Tandorio, modded graciously by *mywatchcode Store*, has just arrived 😁 and it's a stunner! Perfect tool-watch look a la Sinn or Damasko. Great specs: NH35, sapphire (tested with diamond selector ii), screw-down crown and case back, superluminova. For 66€ that's seriously impressive 😯 even the leather strap is more than correct! Definitely recommend the store:
https://a.aliexpress.com/_EJ471Iz


































mougino said:


> Ok I folded and eventually got this 36mm Tandorio for 66€, this will be my only 11.11 purchase
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

almost made it in 2022, but ali watches does not count I guess. waiting for these
Missed having a cali dial and scratching the radiomir itch









Been on-off this one. But 77usd included 25% import vat, and upgraded clasp and removed blue anti reflective coating. Late to the party on this one. + cheap rubber strap


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

dpeter said:


> …and upgraded clasp and removed blue anti reflective coating…
> View attachment 17057127


Upgraded clasp? They must have listened, or noticed that everyone who bought one of their watches also had those milled clasps in their basket at the same time!


----------



## Sr.Muttley (5 mo ago)

Been happy with my AliX purchases so far, but they aren't older than a couple of months so they are still working quite well.
I was wondering if anyone here got several years of more use out of a watch bought on AliX and if it's still working, Seiko Movement or not.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Been happy with my AliX purchases so far, but they aren't older than a couple of months so they are still working quite well.
> I was wondering if anyone here got several years of more use out of a watch bought on AliX and if it's still working, Seiko Movement or not.


I bought a Steeldive fifty fathoms in 2019, still keeps good time and took it swimming in the sea this year. 
Steeldive’s QC can be poor, but they use Japanese movements and seem to take their WR testing seriously (from vids I’ve seen from the Qiin factory).

I for a laugh also bought 2 cheap Chinese quartz watches in 2019 that didn’t last a year. Cheap Chinese electronic components are, unsurprisingly, crap.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Got the new SN006, been wearing it for a day









Build quality was above what I expected and can’t be captured in a picture. As soon as I opened and handled it, I was getting the same initial feeling of quality I had trying on Tudor Black Bays.

Though it’s not all on the same level. The underside of the links are slightly sharper than you’d expect on a luxury watch (but not really an issue). And the bracelet squeaks a bit when moving, which is annoying me…WD40?🤔

Also, the bezel has some backplay (not a big deal). But the main noteworthy QC issue is that the bezel isn’t 100% firmly pressed down, only noticeable if you press the bezel at ~8 o’clock, as you feel a little bit of play in pushing it down & coming up. Whereas it’s 100% firm on the opposite side of the bezel.
It’s minor for a £200 watch, but noticeable given the quality. Not sure what to do about this.

Otherwise, I’m very impressed. It’s always funny how you expect X, but when you actually have it in hand it can be very different. I suspected it would be a bit big, the dial not dark enough, and the bezel too scalloped. All these turned out to be non-issues. If anything it’s smaller than I thought.
I also expected it would look more vintage-y due to slim lugs, smaller indices, drilled holes, old-style crown & guards. But because of all the beautiful shiny surfaces, the wrist appearance is closer to a modern Sub than I’d like. Gonna experiment more with straps, though the bracelet is great. If they release this case with a 3,6,9 dial and baton hands I may have to sell and buy that.


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Got the new SN006, been wearing it for a day
> View attachment 17058159
> 
> 
> ...


Don’t press the bezel at ~ 8 o’clock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Been happy with my AliX purchases so far, but they aren't older than a couple of months so they are still working quite well.
> I was wondering if anyone here got several years of more use out of a watch bought on AliX and if it's still working, Seiko Movement or not.


All of my cheap DG2813 autos from ae never lasted long, 1 to 1.5 years top, with very moderate use (I have a lot of watches so in rotation I only wore them once a month, sometimes less).
Same for the cheapest (<15€) quartz, they all stopped working in a matter of months.

Once you pay above 20€ for quartz or 75€ for auto the situation changes.

I've been much luckier with NH35 powered watches, and Seiko quartz ones in the 75-150€ bracket.
One of my oldest ae watches, the Merkur Willard, has been with me 4 full years and still goes strong.

Nicolas


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Been happy with my AliX purchases so far, but they aren't older than a couple of months so they are still working quite well.
> I was wondering if anyone here got several years of more use out of a watch bought on AliX and if it's still working, Seiko Movement or not.


I bought a cheap Sanda G-shock style digital watch in about 2017/2018 to use as a gym/beater watch. That thing is still going and I've been swimming in the ocean with it, painting, gardening, gym, you name it. Accuracy could be better but it's acceptable. If you were looking for a cheap digital they could be worth a go.

On the other hand, I bought a cheap Tevise automatic to practice modding on which was pretty rubbish - I wouldn't recommend any automatic under about £80 and is stick to the better-known AE brands.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Sr.Muttley said:


> Been happy with my AliX purchases so far, but they aren't older than a couple of months so they are still working quite well.
> I was wondering if anyone here got several years of more use out of a watch bought on AliX and if it's still working, Seiko Movement or not.


My oldest watch from AliExpress was bought in 2019 (a Sea Gull dress watch). I have 1x Cadisen, 1x Wanvi, 1x Guanqin, 1x Gull Tron, 2x Tactical Frog, 4x Baltany, 1x Escapement Time, 1x Cogeut, 3x Phylida, 3x Sea Gull, and umpteen San Martins all bought via AliExpress. I also have a Steeldive, 2x Corgeut and several more San Martins that were special orders (group buys with custom dials) bought directly from the manufacturers. Very happy with all of them. 

They have a mix of Seiko, Sea Gull, and Precision Technology (PT5000) movements. Typically if I have a choice of SW200 or PT5000 I'll go for the PT5000 as it's significantly cheaper; haven't had one fail yet but if it does I'll swap the movement for another PT5000, SW200 or similar.

Obviously with a large number of watches (I have even more Russian ones and several other nationalities too) I don't tend to wear the same watch for several days but some of the AliExpress purchases do get a lot of wear.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Here's some watches that are assemblable (?) using parts from Ali X.
One type has the magnifier - which works GREAT!! It REALLY magnifies the date number so I can see at a glance. 
Another type has no magnifier. I love it like this too. - for NO DATE dials.
Obviously, I am enjoying them hee-yooj-ly. I have a few more to get to, soon. Maybe tonight.

Ignore the name; I do. I didn't ask for it. 
(But damn that dust !!)


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Here's some watches that are assemblable (?) using parts from Ali X.
> One type has the magnifier - which works GREAT!! It REALLY magnifies the date number so I can see at a glance.
> Another type has no magnifier. I love it like this too. - for NO DATE dials.
> Obviously, I am enjoying them hee-yooj-ly. I have a few more to get to, soon. Maybe tonight.
> ...


That case is such a bargain. I was just looking at that ModMode dial too. I was thinking of getting the old radium version, pairing it with some snow flake hands and using the same case.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


> That case is such a bargain. I was just looking at that ModMode dial too. I was thinking of getting the old radium version, pairing it with some snow flake hands and using the same case.


----------



## hietsukka (Aug 15, 2020)

My 11.11. purchase. I was disappointed when they announced it having mineral crystal but i'm glad i went with it anyways. I have been interrsted in the longines one for a long time but i just think its too expensive for a watch like this (an occasional wear for me). Looks great in the snow


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My latest review of a new BERNY watch. Such a killer deal when on sale. Got mine during 11.11 for just under $80






Sent from my SM-S906U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

HoustonReal said:


> I have been tempted by this one, but like many other recent AliEx watches, the lack of sapphire has made me gun shy. How is the quality otherwise?


@HoustonReal Totally disagree with @johnmichael here....this one is well made with good case finishing and the dial is a nice representation of the Gulf variant, with the sunburst part done well.
Very heavy watch head and the strap should be thicker and sturdier to match, but besides that, no fault.

For the 48$ I paid on 11.11 I couldn't find a better mechaquartz. Even the second hand is aligned, which apparently is a common problem on VK6x because of the high torque of the mechanism.

Just don't look at their cringy YT channel videos 😎


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

dpeter said:


> I noticed that name searching for some watch now, first thought is somebody forgot to delete Lorem ipsum


Apparently (and I don't remember if it was "Old man Gary" or I read in a watch description) this has something to do with Chinese beliefs in predestination.
I started looking at MC (BTW, they have a frikkin simple logo, why not just use that???) when they were among the few who made bronze cases.. the name put me off at the time.
Then the greed took over, now I have 3 😆


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

I don't think Mysterious Code (typeset using the "Mission Impossible" font) is such a bad name.

"Bagelsport" on the other hand...


----------



## gb90 (Feb 21, 2018)

hietsukka said:


> View attachment 17059118
> 
> 
> My 11.11. purchase. I was disappointed when they announced it having mineral crystal but i'm glad i went with it anyways. I have been interrsted in the longines one for a long time but i just think its too expensive for a watch like this (an occasional wear for me). Looks great in the snow


What strap is that?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

gb90 said:


> What strap is that?


Ribbed nato from CNS or Aliexpess for about $4. Highly recommended! Very comfortable and durable. I think they look great too, but that’s me.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

caktaylor said:


> Don’t press the bezel at ~ 8 o’clock?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That’s the plan 😂 
I considered removing it too see if there was some debris under the bezel, but I’d probably just make it worse. 
Still gonna see if WD40 improved the bracelet.

Otherwise, very impressed. Can’t imagine a higher quality watch at the ~£163 I paid.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

john_marston said:


> That’s the plan 😂
> I considered removing it too see if there was some debris under the bezel, but I’d probably just make it worse.
> Still gonna see if WD40 improved the bracelet.
> 
> Otherwise, very impressed. Can’t imagine a higher quality watch at the ~£163 I paid.


A couple of dots of silicone oil would be a less smelly option.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

scrumpypaul said:


> A couple of dots of silicone oil would be a less smelly option.


Also, wd40 is a penetrating oil, it'd wear off pretty fast... silicone oil is the way to go i reckon... on the other hand, wear it loads and if its metal on metal, it'll slowly go away on its own


----------



## thepocketguide (Jan 21, 2018)

john_marston said:


> Still gonna see if WD40 improved the bracelet.


You could do a baby oil treatment. Put your bracelet in a zip log bag, add some baby oil and close the bag. Massage the bag to work the oil in all the nooks. Clean the bracelet with paper towels or a clean rag. That will remove the squeakiness and will last. Also it will smell better than WD40.

Accurately applied silicone oil is also an option, but more expensive one.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Beatlloydy said:


> i have bought some good value watches off Ali express and i have received some SHOCKERS. watches with dual crown and neither the bezel nor the 2nd crown turn..in fact crown was a hard button.
> The last watch I bought the minutes hand would not turn..i complained, sent them pictures and even a youtube video link and was denied a refund. They have their own internal review and its all rigged. i even complained to paypal but in order to get a refund i have to return the watch. Unfortunately it would cost as much to post it back.
> Due to these issues and the inconsistent quality I have personally blacklisted Aliexpress and WISH for any product, including watches.
> My only hope is that if/when WW3 occurs China's sh#tty manufacturing and lack of quality control will deem their weapons inoperable within 2 months 😎


Ali is full of garbage, disposable garbage, really bad manufacturing, mediocre manufacturing but sometimes at an honest price, some really good watches in the 40-100 euro range if you choose wisely and very very few watches above that (Seagull, San Martin, Feice) that are worth your money. In plain terms, Ali is full of anything like Chinese manufacturing in general. From crap that work for a few minutes up to state of the art electronics.
Some of the money you gain has to be spent on personal time to investigate what you want to buy and not for just 5 minutes. Also need to make a reality check of the expectations you have. For example, some corguet watches can be worn as daily wearers and beat almost anything mechanical below 100 euros. Other watches at the same price range are full of flaws, some of which you might mind and others not.
If you want peace of mind without spending any time buy casio, orient, seiko and citizen from reputable dealers...


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

The 11.11 watch has just arrived. Nice. The chrono hand is misaligned though. Realigning it will result in lots of loud swearing.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

My 11.11 purchase from Merkur/Seizenn.

The Chinese hand wound movement is keeping good time and I don't see any flaws on the crystal, dial, hands, or case. I haven't tested the lume yet beyond a quick charge, although from other reviews I'm not expecting anything grand. I look forward to a watch strap swap soon. 

The price has dropped but it's usually between $100 and $120. A little high, but it is somewhat unique in the field right now.

At least at this point, I am very happy with the look and function of this watch!


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

My 11.11 purchase finally came in today after being delayed at customs and, unfortunately, incurring a charge. 

However, now I have it on the wrist it all seems worthwhile, it's absolutely gorgeous. 

Quick and dirty phone shot.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

orange pd-1705


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

CydeWeys said:


> Well guys, I couldn't help myself. Had to come back for round two and grab a type A flieger as well (did blue this time for a little bit of variety). I can't believe how _cheap_ this is, just $54.32 before sales tax. And yes, I'm expecting to need to swap out the bracelet for a leather strap.
> 
> View attachment 17022804


And it's here! Not too much to say about it that anyone else hasn't already said. The value here is unbelievable. The bracelet is OK, and the female engineer endlinks are a little strange, but unlike the San Martin one this one actually has enough microadjust (and shorter links) for me to get a comfortable fit. I already took the San Martin off the bracelet and put it on a strap, as despite it being nicer, if it won't fit properly, then that's that.

The sunburst blue of the dial is nice. The lume printed on the dial is disappointing, and way less bright than the lume on the hands (which are actually good). It's too bad. I would've gladly paid a few bucks extra for them to fully and adequately lume the entire dial, as I just know that's gonna be the one thing nagging at me in the future whenever I see this watch in dim conditions.

I already ordered a black one strap to give as a gift to a friend to introduce him to the hobby.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

From 11.11! Seriously impressed with this Sugess Daytona homage, especially since they were able to reduce thickness by 1mm to 12.5mm. Proof that you don’t need 15mm for a 7750.








I’ll have to post a full review at some point, fit and finish is incredible.


----------



## chadol baegi (7 mo ago)

sopapillas said:


> From 11.11! Seriously impressed with this Sugess Daytona homage, especially since they were able to reduce thickness by 1mm to 12.5mm. Proof that you don’t need 15mm for a 7750.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks awesome! I've read lot of positive glowing comments about Sugess Daytona on Reddit. Same with Sugess Submariner.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

chadol baegi said:


> Looks awesome! I've read lot of positive glowing comments about Sugess Daytona on Reddit. Same with Sugess Submariner.


Yes finishing seems to be on par with SM and the bracelet is phenomenal.

I have a feeling the parts for this thing come from a not-so-legitimate factory.


----------



## CydeWeys (Jan 16, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> Yes finishing seems to be on par with SM and the bracelet is phenomenal.
> 
> I have a feeling the parts for this thing come from a not-so-legitimate factory.


Entirely possible, but so long as you're not buying a replica then you aren't doing anything wrong.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> I have a feeling the parts for this thing come from a not-so-legitimate factory.


What makes you think that?

It’s a taboo topic but is something I consider when buying on AliX. That of the legitimate homage vs the rebranded ‘homage’. Most don’t care, but I do try to avoid them. Emphasis on ‘try’: I’ve also had a few that gave me that feeling


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

I bought a generic milled clasp for my Steeldive SD1970 many months ago, but I've never felt a compelling reason to replace the branded, stamped clasp. Then I saw that Steeldive had upgraded to milled clasps. Unfortunately, they want $19.20 USD for just the clasp, when a full replacement bracelet with the improved clasp is only $22.25. 



https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804533787613.html




https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256802761288594.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

sopapillas said:


> I have a feeling the parts for this thing come from a not-so-legitimate factory.


The ugly truth is that the Chinese watch industry isn't going to reinvent the wheel to produce homage watches. Most cases and other distinctive parts for homage watches, may have started out being used in fake/replica models. If "Laughing Cow" brand wants to produce a PP Nautilus homage, they are not submitting CAD drawings to an OEM, but instead go looking through watch parts catalogs for existing Nautilus cases. In some instances, the supplier may have originally produced cases for an actual Swiss brand, and sells additional production to the homage and replica markets.

The company selling homage watches probably has no direct ties to the replica watch sector, but there is often commonality in parts.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> The ugly truth is that the Chinese watch industry isn't going to reinvent the wheel to produce homage watches. Most cases and other distinctive parts for homage watches, may have started out being used in fake/replica models. If "Laughing Cow" brand wants to produce a PP Nautilus homage, they are not submitting CAD drawings to an OEM, but instead go looking through watch parts catalogs for existing Nautilus cases. In some instances, the supplier may have originally produced cases for an actual Swiss brand, and sells additional production to the homage and replica markets.
> 
> The company selling homage watches probably has no direct ties to the replica watch sector, but there is often commonality in parts.


Yep. As a result I consider there to be a few 'tiers' of homage watches. I wish it was more transparent, as I don't like the idea of parts (or basically all) of my watch coming from a dodgy factory. One solution is to simply not buy (almost) 1:1 homages to modern popular watches. 

Out of curiosity, does anybody know if Pagani Design sources parts from dodgy factories?


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> What makes you think that?
> 
> It’s a taboo topic but is something I consider when buying on AliX. That of the legitimate homage vs the rebranded ‘homage’. Most don’t care, but I do try to avoid them. Emphasis on ‘try’: I’ve also had a few that gave me that feeling


There are some small details. For example, look at how aggressively the male endlinks angle down from the bottom, and how well defined that middle portion is. That is a very specific end link geometry that I don’t think Sugess randomly decided on themselves.








The clasp also has incredibly tight tolerances, especially the easylink system. Everything clicks really nicely and sits flush. I don’t have a real Daytona to compare it to but I suspect it gets pretty damn close.








The biggest tell was I remember in some prior listings (v2 maybe?) the photos showed plastic wrap that that said “904”.

Anyways I don’t really care that much, it’s just a fantastic watch.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

HoustonReal said:


> The ugly truth is that the Chinese watch industry isn't going to reinvent the wheel to produce homage watches. Most cases and other distinctive parts for homage watches, may have started out being used in fake/replica models. If "Laughing Cow" brand wants to produce a PP Nautilus homage, they are not submitting CAD drawings to an OEM, but instead go looking through watch parts catalogs for existing Nautilus cases. In some instances, the supplier may have originally produced cases for an actual Swiss brand, and sells additional production to the homage and replica markets.
> 
> The company selling homage watches probably has no direct ties to the replica watch sector, but there is often commonality in parts.


Yeah. Heck, there have even been alleged examples of Sea-Gull factories taking orders for fake Sea-Gull branded watches (see the Sea-Gull (SG) Aqua-Terra threads for an example).

Consumers will have a hard time figuring out where all the parts of replicas come from and to what degree the parts manufacturers, assemblers, and store fronts are connected between replicas and homage sellers. 

Personally, I draw a line by not buying rebranded near copies of currently produced watches (and don't buy replicas). I know that goes against the grain, here, but I sleep a-ok at night and still have some pretty cool watches.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Okay replica discussion aside I also got one of those new RMALTI NH34 GMTs. Pretty cool watch but unfortunately I’m having some serious issues with the NH34. The seconds hand will randomly stop & the balance wheel either start to oscillate very slowly at a tiny amplitude or just stops completely. (Yes it’s fully wound)

I guess it’s time to test out RMALTI customer service lol


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

john_marston said:


> Yep. As a result I consider there to be a few 'tiers' of homage watches. I wish it was more transparent, as I don't like the idea of parts (or basically all) of my watch coming from a dodgy factory. One solution is to simply not buy (almost) 1:1 homages to modern popular watches.
> 
> Out of curiosity, does anybody know if Pagani Design sources parts from dodgy factories?


I'm not sure why you would consider that there aren't many tiers of homage watches, since there are many market segments of fakes and replicas? There are many replicas that cost more than San Martin watches, and only a very experienced jeweler of watchmaker can spot the differences. There are also, $5 and $10 homages, like SKMEI and Yazole, that wouldn't fool Stevie Wonder from across the room.

Maranez, Steinhart, Borealis, Ginault, and many other "microbrands", produce models that are almost exclusively 1:1 homages. Because they are more expensive and don't sell on AliExpress, they somehow manage to avoid similar criticism for selling watches that are obvious knockoffs.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not sure why you would consider that there aren't many tiers of homage watches, since there are many market segments of fakes and replicas? There are many replicas that cost more than San Martin watches, and only a very experienced jeweler of watchmaker can spot the differences. There are also, $5 and $10 homages, like SKMEI and Yazole, that wouldn't fool Stevie Wonder from across the room.
> 
> Maranez, Steinhart, Borealis, Ginault, and many other "microbrands", produce models that are almost exclusively 1:1 homages. Because they are more expensive and don't sell on AliExpress, they somehow manage to avoid similar criticism for selling watches that are obvious knockoffs..


I wouldn't say Ginault avoids criticism at all. Did you ever read the Ginault Deep Dive and the shady origins of the watch and owner? I am sure you'd know it.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi guys, just a reminder that replica talk is forbidden by forum rules, let's switch back to AliExpress watches?


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

mougino said:


> Hi guys, just a reminder that replica talk is forbidden by forum rules, let's switch back to AliExpress watches?


Not exactly correct. As I understand the rules, we are allowed to acknowledge that replicas exist, but are not allowed to promote them, review them, or in any way encourage their sale. This stretches all the way to posting a picture of an existing watch listed on AliExpress, and asking if it looks like a fake, or warning members that certain brands or Ali stores, are actually selling replicas, despite showing pictures with homage branding.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

HoustonReal said:


> Not exactly correct. As I understand the rules, we are allowed to acknowledge that replicas exist, but are not allowed to promote them, review them, or in any way encourage their sale. This stretches all the way to posting a picture of an existing watch listed on AliExpress, and asking if it looks like a fake, or warning members that certain brands or Ali stores, are actually selling replicas, despite showing pictures with homage branding.












*No discussions of replica watches.*
This cannot be clearer, no interpretation there.


----------



## Jugsy (Jan 7, 2021)

Yeah but what about Fight Club? Are there any rules about that?


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

HoustonReal said:


> I'm not sure why you would consider that there aren't many tiers of homage watches, since there are many market segments of fakes and replicas? There are many replicas that cost more than San Martin watches, and only a very experienced jeweler of watchmaker can spot the differences. There are also, $5 and $10 homages, like SKMEI and Yazole, that wouldn't fool Stevie Wonder from across the room.
> 
> Maranez, Steinhart, Borealis, Ginault, and many other "microbrands", produce models that are almost exclusively 1:1 homages. Because they are more expensive and don't sell on AliExpress, they somehow manage to avoid similar criticism for selling watches that are obvious knockoffs.
> 
> ...


Had a browse through their watches. Most know the Ginault story as an example of 'microbrand' being a rebranded (or repurposed) rep. 
Though I think a big reason why at least Steinhart and Borealis get a pass, is because the bulk of their collection are basically original (or 'true' homages). And as for Steinhart's almost 1:1 stuff, at least the cases aren't coming from a rep factory. I wonder if the Rolex made them do that, like with Invicta. 

Another obvious reason why they get a pass is because they are not Chinese. For unfair reasons. But it can also be justified, in the sense that going after Chinese brands is very difficult, whereas if Steinhart were truly up to no good–them being based in Germany/Switzerland–they'd be 100% shut down by lawyers. 

Anyway. I do keep a mental note of homage 'tiers' on AliExpress. If it looks and feels like it came from a rep parts bin...it probably did. But sometimes it is difficult to tell, even when in-hand. Ultimately, it's all fair game, (as long as no rep) buy what makes you happy yada yada.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> Okay replica discussion aside I also got one of those new RMALTI NH34 GMTs. Pretty cool watch but unfortunately I’m having some serious issues with the NH34. The seconds hand will randomly stop & the balance wheel either start to oscillate very slowly at a tiny amplitude or just stops completely. (Yes it’s fully wound)
> 
> I guess it’s time to test out RMALTI customer service lol


That's a great looking watch. Too bad about the NH34. If customer support doesn't work out, try the dispute (partial) refund route. Could use the money to buy a new NH34 + maybe tools. Or just put it on eBay as defective and get the rest of your money back. 

I bought some basic tools off AliExpress which has allowed me to swap movements. Let me know if you want me to link stuff


----------



## sixtysix (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for posting up rule 9, once the discussion goes on for several posts....it is too much. Please refrain from posting about replica watches.

Thanks,
Gary


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

One thing we do have visibility into is San Martin’s manufacturing process. Half the time they don’t even look like the watch they’re homaging.

Speaking of - another NH34 in from 11.11. Thankfully this one seems to be working.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

sopapillas said:


> One thing we do have visibility into is San Martin’s manufacturing process. Half the time they don’t even look like the watch they’re homaging.
> 
> Speaking of - another NH34 in from 11.11. Thankfully this one seems to be working.


I was really tempted by that SM, as well as the version in black .

As it is, I bought 3 watches over 11.11 and BF, I really need to hold off a bit and maybe sell a few other ones.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 9, 2011)

sopapillas said:


> Okay replica discussion aside I also got one of those new RMALTI NH34 GMTs. Pretty cool watch but unfortunately I’m having some serious issues with the NH34. The seconds hand will randomly stop & the balance wheel either start to oscillate very slowly at a tiny amplitude or just stops completely. (Yes it’s fully wound)
> 
> I guess it’s time to test out RMALTI customer service lol


They are very helpful in my experience - had an issue with dodgy bracelet pins on mine - they have sent a replacement bracelet. Lovely watch, I got the same dial but red GMT hand.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Blackrat said:


> They are very helpful in my experience - had an issue with dodgy bracelet pins on mine - they have sent a replacement bracelet. Lovely watch, I got the same dial but red GMT hand.


That’s good to hear. From my experience and from accounts and reviews online, San Martin is very resistant to helping if you have a problem with your watch. The good thing is they have pretty decent QC so it usually isn’t an issue.

Speaking of pins, San Martin has some of the worst pins out there. The rest of the watch is great but I constantly get cross threading and free spinning pins from them. Their pins also have a tendency to unthread themselves and back out. I know I can use loctite but I never do and haven’t had that issue with any other brand w/ screw links.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> Speaking of pins, San Martin has some of the worst pins out there. The rest of the watch is great but I constantly get cross threading and free spinning pins from them. Their pins also have a tendency to unthread themselves and back out. I know I can use loctite but I never do and haven’t had that issue with any other brand w/ screw links.


I've had....well, waaayyy too many San martin bracelets and never ran into a single issue with the screw pins. only watches I've had issues with were pagani design, and one other that escapes me.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> I've had....well, waaayyy too many San martin bracelets and never ran into a single issue with the screw pins. only watches I've had issues with were pagani design, and one other that escapes me.


You definitely have a much larger sample size so I’ve probably just been getting unlucky


----------



## Mankantoo (Dec 13, 2021)

My first Pagani Design, and the most I’ve ever spent on a watch from Ali. 
I’m in love


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Many times in this thread there has been talk about the "unoriginality" of the designs of Chinese manufacturers, which is mainly true. What bothers me is that when reknown companies do it, no one cares to say the same things. I came across a review of the below SEIKO yesterday...I mean in what world is this more original than a San Martin or a Pagani Design...









At the same time, no one actually cares to write a good word when a Chinese manufacturer manages to have a more original design, _"because at the end of the day instead of homaging one watch, it is homaging 4 or 5"_, as if most of the industry is bringing out original designs like the Nautilus or the Royal Oak every year...Even Ulysse Nardin or Jacob and Co gets bashed frequently for bringing out tonnes of originality...No one expects everyone to _like_ that originality (I do not most of the time) but I have to acknowledge the extent of design imagination they have and the boundaries they surpass to bring us such watches.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

crAss said:


> Many times in this thread there has been talk about the "unoriginality" of the designs of Chinese manufacturers, which is mainly true. What bothers me is that when reknown companies do it, no one cares to say the same things. I came across a review of the below SEIKO yesterday...I mean in what world is this more original than a San Martin or a Pagani Design...
> View attachment 17068434
> 
> 
> At the same time, no one actually cares to write a good word when a Chinese manufacturer manages to have a more original design, _"because at the end of the day instead of homaging one watch, it is homaging 4 or 5"_, as if most of the industry is bringing out original designs like the Nautilus or the Royal Oak every year...Even Ulysse Nardin or Jacob and Co gets bashed frequently for bringing out tonnes of originality...No one expects everyone to _like_ that originality (I do not most of the time) but I have to acknowledge the extent of design imagination they have and the boundaries they surpass to bring us such watches.


Unique Chinese watches are shunned most of the time - especially in this corner of the internet. They have done it to themselves though. They keep churning out wave after wave of homages, many almost one to one. That’s what we buy from from them, so that’s what they pump out. 

I applaud the brands that go out on limb with some unique designs - SM for example. Unfortunately, when they do they often cost a lot more than we are willing to spend. Once they get up there in price we gravitate towards microbrands or renowned manufacturers. 

Original Chinese aren’t really available in Western shopfronts, so the chances of a loaner or someone picking it up for review are slim to none unless it’s an AliExpress watch. This doesn’t help to broaden their existence or appeal.


----------



## Rakovski (Feb 23, 2017)

mougino said:


> I didn't plan for a new watch, but the MC Type 20 with Seiko VK64 is on sale for 24.11. It was in my wishlist, waiting to go under 100€ and today it's actually sub 95€... so here it comes 😉
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Very nice, I wish they'd give the lug to lug distance.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Another one in from 11.11. Really cool watch but I’m not sure I’m sold on the case


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

My 11.11 are all delivered now,







[/url]


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

crAss said:


> ...I mean in what world is this more original than a San Martin or a Pagani Design...
> View attachment 17068434


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

crAss said:


> ...I mean in what world is this more original than a San Martin or a Pagani Design...
> View attachment 17068434
> 
> 
> At the same time, no one actually cares to write a good word when a Chinese manufacturer manages to have a more original design, _"because at the end of the day instead of homaging one watch, it is homaging 4 or 5"_, as if most of the industry is bringing out original designs like the Nautilus or the Royal Oak every year...Even Ulysse Nardin or Jacob and Co gets bashed frequently for bringing out tonnes of originality...No one expects everyone to _like_ that originality (I do not most of the time) but I have to acknowledge the extent of design imagination they have and the boundaries they surpass to bring us such watches.


In this world. The Seiko is a more true to definition 'homage', with hands, dial, indices, case, pushers, bracelet; none directly copying the Rolex....or Zenith? See, what is this Seiko even supposed to be a 1:1 copy of? 🤔 
With all their heritage, and hundreds of original watches they make: Seiko has definitely earned a pass from the community to make some homages. 

This, on the other hand, is an attempted 1:1 'homage'/copy, from a brand that mainly makes money photocopying designs. And it's not unlikely they use replica parts. These factors make all the difference for many. 









And I do think Chinese homages will get praise from the wider community if they do it tastefully. San Martin's 62MAS chrono was a super cool homage, and got praise. Baltany vintage homages are starting to catch on, etc. It's just that these are the exception, while the Pagani^ is still the rule.

No diss on PD owners btw, I don't care; buy what you like. They're good value. But are we really gonna pretend that we don't know why a Seiko Speedtimer doesn't get flack as a homage like a Pagani Daytona?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> Another one in from 11.11. Really cool watch but I’m not sure I’m sold on the case


This type of case looks best on a flat tapered 70's style bracelet: 😉


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

sopapillas said:


> That’s good to hear. From my experience and from accounts and reviews online, San Martin is very resistant to helping if you have a problem with your watch. The good thing is they have pretty decent QC so it usually isn’t an issue.
> 
> Speaking of pins, San Martin has some of the worst pins out there. The rest of the watch is great but I constantly get cross threading and free spinning pins from them. Their pins also have a tendency to unthread themselves and back out. I know I can use loctite but I never do and haven’t had that issue with any other brand w/ screw links.


I can confirm from personal experience, SM customer service is to say the least lacking… and that is a understatement, it pretty much sucks… I ended up buying 2 Cronos instead on SM watches just because of my experience with SM last month.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

topper78 said:


> SM customer service is to say the least lacking… and that is a understatement, it pretty much sucks…


How did you contact them? Asking because my experience is the exact opposite but I've always directly emailed Glenn Yu if I have any questions.


----------



## topper78 (Oct 31, 2015)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> How did you contact them? Asking because my experience is the exact opposite but I've always directly emailed Glenn Yu if I have any questions.


On the chat, then we switched to email… Just my experience, happy you had a better outcome..


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> How did you contact them? Asking because my experience is the exact opposite but I've always directly emailed Glenn Yu if I have any questions.


The questions get answered quickly. It’s if you have an actual issue with the watch it is very difficult to get them to help.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Tone1298 said:


> Ordered this Steeldive 1977 for less than $90 out the door
> 
> View attachment 17054416


This one arrived today! 9 days from order.


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

mike70sk said:


> My 11.11 are all delivered now,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice haul! How is that cadisen?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Tone1298 said:


> This one arrived today! 9 days from order.
> View attachment 17072290
> 
> View attachment 17072292
> ...


Looking good! Any chance for a side-shot? I’d be interested to see how it sits on wrist


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

StephenR said:


> Looking good! Any chance for a side-shot? I’d be interested to see how it sits on wrist


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

Techme said:


> Unique Chinese watches are shunned most of the time - especially in this corner of the internet. They have done it to themselves though. They keep churning out wave after wave of homages, many almost one to one. That’s what we buy from from them, so that’s what they pump out.
> 
> I applaud the brands that go out on limb with some unique designs - SM for example. Unfortunately, when they do they often cost a lot more than we are willing to spend. Once they get up there in price we gravitate towards microbrands or renowned manufacturers.
> 
> Original Chinese aren’t really available in Western shopfronts, so the chances of a loaner or someone picking it up for review are slim to none unless it’s an AliExpress watch. This doesn’t help to broaden their existence or appeal.


Agreed. This SM original is no longer available. Bought it 2 yrs ago this month. It seemed a deal at ~US$190. Even more so now. 

Mini-review: Mini-Review of the San Martin SN0040-G2 dive watch

It's not an earth-shattering design for sure, but I was surprised how little attention it received.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

StephenR said:


> Looking good! Any chance for a side-shot? I’d be interested to see how it sits on wrist


Short Lug to Lug (47mm), and the sides curve inward at the bottom, so it feels smaller than a normal 44mm watch. Whoops - I thought that was the SD1970.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

My 11.11 haul has all been delivered! Issues with the rmaulti but they have agreed to send me a new NH34, so I can confirm that their service is indeed excellent. All of the rest are working just fine.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> My 11.11 haul has all been delivered! Issues with the rmaulti but they have agreed to send me a new NH34, so I can confirm that their service is indeed excellent. All of the rest are working just fine.


You’ve gone all in!


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

whats wrong with the nh34?


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

sopapillas said:


> My 11.11 haul has all been delivered! Issues with the rmaulti but they have agreed to send me a new NH34, so I can confirm that their service is indeed excellent. All of the rest are working just fine.


Did that strap come with the 1963? Looks great!

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

My new T100


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

hanshananigan said:


> Did that strap come with the 1963? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


Yes it did. It’s pretty flexible, maybe not the best quality leather. But it does look good


----------



## Tone1298 (Jan 30, 2020)

Another quick arrival, ordered in 11/26!


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

mougino said:


> This type of case looks best on a flat tapered 70's style bracelet:


I missed this. I’ll have to dig one up. I’m sure there is one lurking in some corner of AliExpress


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

An interesting watch from Pagani that is overlooked by watch community. Very nice build quality. 

Pagani YS-008

AKA AP code 1159 homage


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Purchased during 11.11 sale for 61 dollars.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Nice buy !


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

#quartzonly


https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004711095051.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.order_list_main.10.7abba396v2htNK&gatewayAdapt=glo2rus&sku_id=12000030424640171


----------



## Jim L (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

pablo37 said:


> #quartzonly
> http://[URL]https://aliexpress.com/...gatewayAdapt=glo2rus&sku_id=12000030424640171[/URL]
> View attachment 17077240


Fairly cheap considering the features: Sapphire crystal, solid end links, ceramic bezel, for Under $35

Nit picks - Only 50m WR, butterfly clasp on a diver, Oyster hands are too delicate/meh.

Addiesdive, quartz Sub homage cost a few dollars more, but provides a watch that can get wet (200m), and has good C3/BGW9 lume, but loses the sapphire crystal.


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256801245972635.html



The Tianas is a great deal if you only need a "desk diver", and not a sports watch.

*"What if we just take the Submariner dial and hands, and switch them to the Datejust case, and vice versa? Then we'll have two ORIGINAL designs!"







*


----------



## coolerwill (Oct 6, 2018)

pablo37 said:


> #quartzonly
> 
> 
> https://aliexpress.com/item/1005004711095051.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.order_list_main.10.7abba396v2htNK&gatewayAdapt=glo2rus&sku_id=12000030424640171
> ...


Why did you choose that one over the addies dive?
Edit: nvrmnd Houstonreal to the rescue


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

coolerwill said:


> Why did you choose that one over the addies dive?
> Edit: nvrmnd Houstonreal to the rescue


I don't like round marks and I hate Mercedes arrows. Quartz Addis absolutely does not like its appearance. I have been choosing watches for a long time))).


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
Do you know which movement is used for the Tianas ?


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Inque said:


> View attachment 17076981
> 
> 
> An interesting watch from Pagani that is overlooked by watch community. Very nice build quality.
> ...


That’s a cool watch! Love how close the dial sits to the crystal. They achieved that almost screen like look that the actual code 11.59 and watches like the Navitimers have.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another watch from the November sale arrived: the Mysterious Code Type 20.










For those of you unfamiliar with Type 20 watches:








Complete Guide To Type 20 Pilot’s Watch Chronographs - Quill & Pad


Type 20 is a specification by the French Ministry of Defense for the standard-equipment pilot's watch chronographs. Unlike German pilot's watch specifications, those for the French Type 20 are not clearly documented but are rather based on common characteristics shared by various manufacturers...




quillandpad.com





Here this MC is a faux Type 20 as it doesn't provide flyback chrono, but let's see what you get for 95€ on sale:

In the pros you have a Seiko VK64 movt, so at least it's a robust Japanese chrono movt although some would argue the 24h subdial is useless, it provides a quartz grab'n go. The dimensions are also quite good: 40.0mm diameter, 48.5mm lug-to-lug and 10.0mm thick without the domed crystal (12.0mm with it).

In the cons, a bizarre lug width of 21.0mm 😑 a hardlex crystal (no sapphire around 100€, hard to swallow) and no screw-down crown. Also a faux leather strap, so flexible it feels unreal, quickly replaced with a French parachute strap... The watch came in a branded box with a manual in Chinese only, and no other extra at all...

All in all, apart from the looks (if you really want a Type 20(ish) chrono), I can't really recommend Mysterious Code, they cut too many corners and the watch is expensive for what it is.

Pictures!


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> Another watch from the November sale arrived: the *Mysterious Code *Type 20.


Nice watch, but that name tho.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice watch, but that name tho.
> 
> View attachment 17079194


Nah, not even a nice watch so...


----------



## Watchout63 (Mar 1, 2021)

Tone1298 said:


> This one arrived today! 9 days from order.
> View attachment 17072290
> 
> View attachment 17072292
> ...


Was wondering when SD was coming out with this case. Aggh, I bought the San Martin version back in April.











I refuse to buy any more watches this year . Maybe next year I try this version of the 1977T case. 










Great pick up by the way. Enjoy 🥂


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 9276 watch "Seamaster Co-Axial" homage review ~20$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DmsWcyf 




*


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Gedmis said:


> *Skmei 9276 watch "Seamaster Co-Axial" homage review ~20$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_DmsWcyf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When you absolutely, positively, want a Seamaster homage, but you can't spend more than $25 USD?


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

I picked up 2 San Martin for the 11.11 sale. I have handled a lot of these watches. I could be crazy, but the bracelet of this one feels like it is slightly lesser quality than the others. It’s a little janglier, feels lighter, and feels like a lower quality of steel. I don’t know how to objectively compare to others to see if really different. Maybe I will weigh two to see if is lighter.
Anyone else notice a change or difference?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Really nice case from MF Watch Glass Store
The clickspring not as nice but changing it is a breeze.
The nato strap from STEELDIVE Store
Probably the best natos (zulu) on Ali.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Another watch from the November sale arrived: the Mysterious Code Type 20.
> 
> View attachment 17079180
> 
> ...


I ordered this Type 20 / Air Command sterile version with old radium lume. We’ll see about the quality. Not the cheapest vk64 but I’m a sucker for milwatches. And this one is sterile as proper Type 20 should be 



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EzKdqvt


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

FJR1971 said:


> I picked up 2 San Martin for the 11.11 sale. I have handled a lot of these watches. I could be crazy, but the bracelet of this one feels like it is slightly lesser quality than the others. It’s a little janglier, feels lighter, and feels like a lower quality of steel. I don’t know how to objectively compare to others to see if really different. Maybe I will weigh two to see if is lighter.
> Anyone else notice a change or difference?
> 
> View attachment 17081690


I thought the bracelet felt on par with the other 3 oysters I have from SM? If anything I actually felt the bottom edges were even more rounded and comfy than the BB58 homage


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

I noticed the GMT hand on my BB Pro homage is extremely poorly aligned. Time for another go at SM customer support…


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> I noticed the GMT hand on my BB Pro homage is extremely poorly aligned. Time for another go at SM customer support…


Isn’t the gmt hand independent?


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

JojX said:


> Isn’t the gmt hand independent?


Yes but it should hit the 24h markings at the top of each hour. It’s basically showing XX:15 instead of XX:00.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> Yes but it should hit the 24h markings at the top of each hour. It’s basically showing XX:15 instead of XX:00.


play with the GMT had a bit more..I heard someone else say the same thing, but then they went around a couple times and it aligned perfectly.
I've noticed my HZ6460 does this as well. it was slightly off after my review of it...but then i just went around once and it aligned perfectly. (and yes i realize this is the NH34)


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

you need to align it yourself using the crown. the “clicky” of the hz6460 is hit-and-miss at best.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> play with the GMT had a bit more..I heard someone else say the same thing, but then they went around a couple times and it aligned perfectly.
> I've noticed my HZ6460 does this as well. it was slightly off after my review of it...but then i just went around once and it aligned perfectly. (and yes i realize this is the NH34)


Hmm it seems to hit on some hours and overshoot on others. Maybe it’s a movement issue? I can’t see the printing being off.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

sopapillas said:


> I noticed the GMT hand on my BB Pro homage is extremely poorly aligned. Time for another go at SM customer support…


reality or is my eye tricking me ?


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

JojX said:


> Isn’t the gmt hand independent?





turdbogls said:


> play with the GMT had a bit more..I heard someone else say the same thing, but then they went around a couple times and it aligned perfectly.
> I've noticed my HZ6460 does this as well. it was slightly off after my review of it...but then i just went around once and it aligned perfectly. (and yes i realize this is the NH34)


HZ6460?
Misaligned hand; you're not likely so likely to get slack on the GMT hand like NH34. Has to be realigned by a watchmaker (or San Martin)


----------



## Seikosha-Tom (Dec 26, 2018)

San Martin SN036 again from the 11.11 sales. Still just as impressed with the build and material quality in hand. I will say that since first getting it, I have noticed some slight misalignment in the 12 o'clock marker and hex logo on the dial (rotated counter-clockwise ever so slightly). I've had similar misalignment on a previous SM, and it seems owners of other SM watches have chimed in with their own QC issues. A bit of a shame, because it sours a bit what is a great watch in itself.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

pablo37 said:


> View attachment 17088523


How are you finding the Speedy?

Have Pagani upped their quality control? I had the V1 Speedy and it was having all sorts of issues after six months... crown would not screw in, chrono hand became misaligned, bezel came loose... maybe I had a bad egg. This was an office watch so I was not beating it.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)

T Stanski said:


> How are you finding the Speedy?
> 
> Have Pagani upped their quality control? I had the V1 Speedy and it was having all sorts of issues after six months... crown would not screw in, chrono hand became misaligned, bezel came loose... maybe I had a bad egg. This was an office watch so I was not beating it.


I've only worn it for 2 days so far. No complaints. The only thing is that the edges of the bracelet are sharp, later I will sharpen it with a diamond file. And, since I am not wearing a shortened bracelet, I need to make sure that the crown unscrews itself.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

Pagani's Day Date have been reviewed. Pretty decent for the price. Bracelet needs a little work, though.


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Tone1298 said:


> Nice haul! How is that cadisen?


Thanks, it's pretty decent, but the dial color is kind off white and don't really dig it, nice size though


----------



## EL72 (7 mo ago)

I bought the Baltany Radiomir homage with the black California sandwich Dial in the 11.11 sale for $114 USD. Watch arrived quickly with excellent packaging and I love it. I swapped out the Buffalo leather strap for a vintage tanned strap that matches the lumed numerals. Seagull handwinding movement seems to work great. Finishing on case and crown is excellent with sapphire on both front and the nicely done exhibition back. the 44mm x 12mm dimensions (w/24mm lug width) is perfect for this watch imo. I think this is by far the best California dial watch on Aliex...



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002976027210.html?spm=a2g0o.cart.0.0.440938daapVIcB&mp=1


----------



## Jswatch! (5 mo ago)

I’ve been wearing this cronos for about a week. Not long but it’s staying with my iPhone time to the second . Nh35a , hacking, Sapphire crystal,ceramic bezel and 2 straps nice lume too. I think it was great deal under $200. The face is not as smooth and 1 tone as it may seem from these pics.










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005003142436008.html


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)




----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

Techme said:


>


I love it


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Techme said:


>


Nice! 
But have they corrected the loose bezel prob yet?


----------



## dpeter (Sep 8, 2012)

my ones arrived, no new ones in 22 but..





  








aliklokker.jpg




__
dpeter


__
27 d ago


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

HoustonReal said:


> When you absolutely, positively, want a Seamaster homage, but you can't spend more than $25 USD?
> View attachment 17080693


well, Skmei 3 ATM rating is not that bad, from my experience it can easily handle water splashes and even short immersion to the water


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*Skmei 1982 "Moonswatch" homage review*


----------



## opie (Apr 19, 2015)

I bought this. AliExpress cancelled the order and refunded my money after a month. Then it showed up 2 months later.. lol

Sorry for crap picture


----------



## Brummie (Jun 24, 2021)

opie said:


> I bought this. AliExpress cancelled the order and refunded my money after a month. Then it showed up 2 months later.. lol
> 
> Sorry for crap picture


Haha WIN WIN!!!👍😉


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Nice!
> But have they corrected the loose bezel prob yet?


Apparently…the V3 is improved over the V2 , which mine is. Mine is …OK, but the bezel does move on it’s own in my pocket occasionally. It does line up though after adjusting the bezel. Whatever though, because I still really enjoy wearing the watch and never have to worry about it falling off with the fixed lugs. Perfect for cycling to work.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

Hi 
Somebody try this ?










https://m.fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005005039362742.html?spm=a2g0n.productlist.0.0.1ce930Rx30Rxv4&browser_id=918b3be6324c440fb83712eec9ef4c6f&aff_trace_key=3ff4599fdae34e9eaa08f6707f81567e-1669053446505-07762-2u6jmaU&aff_platform=msite&m_page_id=gg7og6kqesycaw3q1851b9d7b1924e812ff024c423&gclid=&[email protected]!EUR % 21372.1% 21156.29% 21% 21% 21% 21% 21% 402100BDF016712055845257304EAA60% 2112000031417944975%


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Another AliX watch arrived, a sterile Tandorio that I modded with pilot hands from raffle-times:









The case is not the most comfortable due to the strange lugs that extend, but it makes the watch very special looking. I don't know of any other watches that use this case?

















The case shape made me think of the James Bond's Geiger Breitling:

















Otherwise you get the usual (great) specs: NH35, sapphire crystal, superluminova, screw-down crown + case back.

The nicest surprise was the price: after I reached out to the store praising my first Tandorio purchased not long before (that did not leave my wrist for weeks), they gave me a whopping 21€ discount code, +6€ off in spend & save, so all in all I paid a ridiculous 44€ 🤯

Picture of the first Tandorio:


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Another AliX watch arrived, a sterile Tandorio that I modded with pilot hands from raffle-times:
> View attachment 17099777
> 
> 
> ...


Check Unimatic  Theirs is 22mm lug width which makes the case smoother IMO


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> I don't know of any other watches that use this case?


San Martin SN0031-G looks to be the same...


















I have 20,5cm wrists so the lugs work OK for me, but as you can see there is still a big gap at the ends between the lug and wrist. I can't imagine that it works well with smaller wrists.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

Gedmis said:


> *Skmei 1982 "Moonswatch" homage review*


I wonder if that silicone oil hydromod would work on this watch?


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

That Heimdallr is a really large watch but I've got to admit that it's beautiful. This is the only chinese watch I received with a stamp in the warranty card along with the date of purchase and the S/N of that watch. Fair play to them.


----------



## manchette (May 7, 2017)

Hello ;=)
It looks nice. I read before this brand can come with some cons, so was the shop ok and does the watch fit your need ?
What's the advantage of the stamp ? (if you send it back to them ?)

Which bracelet would you recommend for a steeldive ? Mine has the pins coming out of one link all the time (near the clasp) , is it the setting or something its famous for ? (i thought bracelets were supposed to be solid...)


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> Another AliX watch arrived, a sterile Tandorio that I modded with pilot hands from raffle-times:
> View attachment 17099777
> 
> 
> ...


Mine says Hello!








Yet I will probably put the innards (movement, dial & hands) in the other Tandorio case (the one which was your first). I find it more easthetically pleasing  Funny thing is the crown on both uses the same tube size. Meaning you can put the massive crown on the 36mm case to give it that old school look.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

RC


JojX said:


> Mine says Hello!
> View attachment 17100952
> 
> Yet I will probably put the innards (movement, dial & hands) in the other Tandorio case (the one which was your first). I find it more easthetically pleasing


Yeap, I really like the first case better too, it's currently back on my wrist 😘


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

manchette said:


> Hello ;=)
> It looks nice. I read before this brand can come with some cons, so was the shop ok and does the watch fit your need ?
> What's the advantage of the stamp ? (if you send it back to them ?)
> 
> Which bracelet would you recommend for a steeldive ? Mine has the pins coming out of one link all the time (near the clasp) , is it the setting or something its famous for ? (i thought bracelets were supposed to be solid...)


I read that Heimdallr has got rather low quality bezel but I got lucky with that one, as there is no back play at all. But there is a slight misalignment of 15 and 60 and the bezel action is niticeably lower quality than San Martin (no surprize as they make the best bezels I think). Other than that, can't see any other issues so far, need to check the accuracy.

I don't think that a stamp in the warranty makes a massive difference, as we are still talking about sending it back to the other side of the world if there is a problem. But it is a nice touch, showing that they think about it seriously (at least I hope lol).

Regarding bracelets, I bought these some time ago and I am very surprised with the quality for that price - https://www.aliexpress.com/item/100....order_list.order_list_main.21.21ef18021sbtsD


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

mougino said:


> RC
> 
> Yeap, I really like the first case better too, it's currently back on my wrist 😘
> View attachment 17100979


OK, it’s all your fault! I just put the innards of the flat watch into the 36mm Tandorio case and also put the big crown on (from the flattie). I think it looks, well, spectacular. Thanks for the inspiration. What else would I do on a Sunday afternoon with snot-freezing weather and heaps of snow outside.


----------



## hanshananigan (Apr 8, 2012)

pedro13 said:


> Hi
> Somebody try this ?
> View attachment 17097848
> 
> ...


Hi, I have not, but I suggest that you add the brand's name and any model information that you have along with the link you shared to any post. That makes it easier for future users to find your post if desired. I think that particular model has been reviewed here before. Try a search if you haven't already.

Sent from my Pixel 6a using Tapatalk


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Now this looks very tempting...
￡95.55 50%OFF | CADISEN 2023 New Men's Watches Top Luxury Automatic Machinery Watch For Men NH35A 200M Waterproof AR Sapphire Mirror Wristwatch


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mM2wujg


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

mrwomble said:


> Now this looks very tempting...
> ￡95.55 50%OFF | CADISEN 2023 New Men's Watches Top Luxury Automatic Machinery Watch For Men NH35A 200M Waterproof AR Sapphire Mirror Wristwatch
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mM2wujg


Meh, another clomage again 🙄 this time of the Tag Heuer Aquaracer. Pass...


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

Meca-quartz no bigger than 40mm that's suitable has a daily wearer?

Date complication would be great too.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Anyone come across this release from Proxima? Dimensions are just about perfect in every direction. Proportions are spot on. And it’s not a direct copy of anything I’m familiar with. Sort of SM300 Heritage bezel (but different font), C Ward Aquitaine indices and 62mas hands (but not really). AND A CAPPED SECONDS HAND!!! 



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mNKc3K2



I saw @turdbogls say on Reddit that he already has one otw but I’m not sure I’ll be able to wait that long…


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

sopapillas said:


> Anyone come across this release from Proxima? Dimensions are just about perfect in every direction. Proportions are spot on. And it’s not a direct copy of anything I’m familiar with. Sort of SM300 Heritage bezel (but different font), C Ward Aquitaine indices and 62mas hands (but not really). AND A CAPPED SECONDS HAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This seems to be really thin for Ali standards if the photo is not photoshopped.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

sopapillas said:


> Anyone come across this release from Proxima? Dimensions are just about perfect in every direction. Proportions are spot on. And it’s not a direct copy of anything I’m familiar with. Sort of SM300 Heritage bezel (but different font), C Ward Aquitaine indices and 62mas hands (but not really). AND A CAPPED SECONDS HAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sopapillas said:


> Anyone come across this release from Proxima? Dimensions are just about perfect in every direction. Proportions are spot on. And it’s not a direct copy of anything I’m familiar with. Sort of SM300 Heritage bezel (but different font), C Ward Aquitaine indices and 62mas hands (but not really). AND A CAPPED SECONDS HAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sopapillas said:


> Anyone come across this release from Proxima? Dimensions are just about perfect in every direction. Proportions are spot on. And it’s not a direct copy of anything I’m familiar with. Sort of SM300 Heritage bezel (but different font), C Ward Aquitaine indices and 62mas hands (but not really). AND A CAPPED SECONDS HAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





sopapillas said:


> Anyone come across this release from Proxima? Dimensions are just about perfect in every direction. Proportions are spot on. And it’s not a direct copy of anything I’m familiar with. Sort of SM300 Heritage bezel (but different font), C Ward Aquitaine indices and 62mas hands (but not really). AND A CAPPED SECONDS HAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is basically a redialed Christopher Ward C65 Trident. It even has the same cricket bat hands. The seconds hand on the Proxima looks nice with the lollypop, but the original has a beautiful trident of course. The bracelet looks inferior to the original. The CW has a quick release mechanism to remove it from the watch head and the clasp has a ratcheting micro-adjust mechanism, which is a game changer.

The Proxima has some improvements over the CW. It has a the date at 6 and a 20mm lug width instead of 22mm. Off the course the branding is at 12 too, but I won’t go there . Interestingly, on release the CW didn’t have a screw down crown, but it was later upgraded. The star of the CW is the ‘light catcher’ case, which is very thin and impressive. If the Proxima is even 75% as good, it will be fantastic. 

I own a CW65.


----------



## pablo37 (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

T Stanski said:


> Meca-quartz no bigger than 40mm that's suitable has a daily wearer?
> 
> Date complication would be great too.


Can't recommend enough the Corgeut Speedy, one of my favs:


https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHgXs47


















Corgeut Speedy Pro Gen 1 to Gen 3 review


Hi WUS! As I received the third generation of Corgeut Speedmaster Pro aka 'Moonwatch' homage, I thought it would be time to update my face-to-face. First I will point to the previous reviews: Gen 1 review: Review of the new Corgeut Speedmaster Pro sterile Gen 1 vs. Gen 2 review: Battle of the...




www.watchuseek.com





But there are tons of other mecaquartz with Seiko VK movt: are you looking for a specific look?


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Can't recommend enough the Corgeut Speedy, one of my favs:
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHgXs47
> ...


Just a daily wearer for the office and casual settings. I was trying to avoid homages if possible.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

T Stanski said:


> Just a daily wearer for the office and casual settings. I was trying to avoid homages if possible.


Check Mysterious Code chronos:
E.g. https://a.aliexpress.com/_EQat7kR








E.g. https://a.aliexpress.com/_EG3jGc7








E.g. https://a.aliexpress.com/_EuLryFt


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

Hmm... I think a chrono is overkill. Thanks anyway.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

T Stanski said:


> Meca-quartz no bigger than 40mm that's suitable has a daily wearer?
> 
> Date complication would be great too.


Escapement time perhaps?


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

T Stanski said:


> …I was trying to avoid homages if possible.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

T Stanski said:


> Hmm... I think a chrono is overkill. Thanks anyway.


So by mecaquartz you meant ... ?








What is a meca-quartz movement?


The story of the “meca-quartz” movement The release of the Dan Henry 1964 chronograph has produced tremendous interest among our customers, and has raised many questions about the movement that makes this watch tick: Meca-quartz movements have been used for four decades in the foremost...




danhenrywatches.com




.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

T Stanski said:


> I was trying to avoid homages if possible.


Only watches made with a decade old laser printer around here.


----------



## Inque (Feb 16, 2017)

Watch of the day. Classic Pagani on rubber strap. Liked this look more than Bracelet.
As usual, slightly misaligned bezel.


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

a "new" watch on the market. it's a slightly upgraded Steeldive SD1970 sold and branded by Watchdives.com


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

One day that Daytona will happen. Until then,


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> One day that Daytona will happen. Until then,


mine says hi. still shocked how sugess could pack a 7750 with an extra transfer plate into a 12.5mm thick case (incl glass).

puts a lot o “swiss” chronos to shame


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

Anyone have experience of Tandorio watches?

California dial, sapphire crystal, 316L steel case, screw down crown and case back, PT5000 movement, all for under 100 bucks - what's the catch?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

T Stanski said:


> Anyone have experience of Tandorio watches?
> 
> California dial, sapphire crystal, 316L steel case, screw down crown and case back, PT5000 movement, all for under 100 bucks - what's the catch?


Link?
My guess is the listing offers different movements, and the displayed price is that of the cheapest one (Nh35?), not the pt5000.

Otherwise Tandorio makes solid watches, love my 2 Sinn-dorio:


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

One more Daytona then.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

T Stanski said:


> Anyone have experience of Tandorio watches?
> 
> California dial, sapphire crystal, 316L steel case, screw down crown and case back, PT5000 movement, all for under 100 bucks - what's the catch?


I have one Tandorio watch, and I found it to be well built with great specifications. The only thing I thought was lacking was the strength of the lume which was passable but underwhelming, then again I have been spoiled by the excellent lume on Steeldive/Addiesdive watches.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

Oh, and while I'm here, my first mechanical chronograph... underwhelming lume once again, but boy, what a movement!


----------



## Cogumelo (9 mo ago)

Now you can buy your Steeldive SD1970 with a PT5000 caliber.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLghjUa


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

mougino said:


> Link?
> My guess is the listing offers different movements, and the displayed price is that of the cheapest one (Nh35?), not the pt5000.
> 
> Otherwise Tandorio makes solid watches, love my 2 Sinn-dorio:
> ...





https://m.aliexpress.com/item/1005004716171338.html?spm=a2g0n.detail.1000013.4.20cerBTzrBTzMk&gps-id=storeRecommendH5&scm=1007.18500.300835.0&scm_id=1007.18500.300835.0&scm-url=1007.18500.300835.0&pvid=2159b4a7-4f5f-42c8-97cb-94a9971215e5&_t=gps-id:storeRecommendH5,scm-url:1007.18500.300835.0,pvid:2159b4a7-4f5f-42c8-97cb-94a9971215e5,tpp_buckets:668%232846%238112%231997&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21GBP%2180.18%2154.53%21%21%21%21%21%40211b43e416717395371936214e15d2%2112000030212780250%21rec


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

b0fh said:


> mine says hi. still shocked how sugess could pack a 7750 with an extra transfer plate into a 12.5mm thick case (incl glass).
> 
> puts a lot o “swiss” chronos to shame


I thought the exact same thing. Proof that you really don’t need >15mm for a 7750.


----------



## b0fh (Oct 9, 2021)

Cogumelo said:


> Now you can buy your Steeldive SD1970 with a PT5000 caliber.
> 
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLghjUa


that's unfair, poor seiko.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

T Stanski said:


> Just a daily wearer for the office and casual settings. I was trying to avoid homages if possible.


Pagani Design makes a couple of VH65 powered watches, that are smooth sweep quartz.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

T Stanski said:


> Anyone have experience of Tandorio watches?
> 
> California dial, sapphire crystal, 316L steel case, screw down crown and case back, PT5000 movement, all for under 100 bucks - what's the catch?


On the older Tandorio models, the lume wasn't nearly as strong as a Steeldive, but the case finishing was better. I've heard the lume has improved in recent months. I would save the $26.50, and just get the NH35 version. It will last longer, and be cheaper to replace. Look for some recent YouTube reviews.


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

T Stanski said:


> Meca-quartz no bigger than 40mm that's suitable has a daily wearer?
> 
> Date complication would be great too.


Not an AE watch, but you may want to check out some of Geckota's offerings.


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

crAss said:


> This seems to be really thin for Ali standards if the photo is not photoshopped.


many of the Proxima releases have monoblock cases, so they’re a bit slimmer without a caseback.


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

mrwomble said:


> Now this looks very tempting...
> ￡95.55 50%OFF | CADISEN 2023 New Men's Watches Top Luxury Automatic Machinery Watch For Men NH35A 200M Waterproof AR Sapphire Mirror Wristwatch
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_mM2wujg


a nabbed one of these in white with the 40% off. Review to follow. I plan on gifting it to my brother in law.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Ezra New York said:


> a nabbed one of these in white with the 40% off. Review to follow. I plan on gifting it to my brother in law.


You nabber 😏


----------



## jbk247 (Sep 10, 2018)

T Stanski said:


> Anyone have experience of Tandorio watches?
> 
> California dial, sapphire crystal, 316L steel case, screw down crown and case back, PT5000 movement, all for under 100 bucks - what's the catch?


I have two tandorios , a fliger and a diver.Both are very well finished for the price. Only fault I have with them is the lume. But as a value proposition , it's hard to beat them.









Sent from my CPH2005 using Tapatalk


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

jbk247 said:


> I have two tandorios , a fliger and a diver.Both are very well finished for the price. Only fault I have with them is the lume. But as a value proposition , it's hard to beat them.
> View attachment 17111579
> 
> 
> Sent from my CPH2005 using Tapatalk


Would you say the lume is standard luminova or equivalent?


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

HoustonReal said:


> On the older Tandorio models, the lume wasn't nearly as strong as a Steeldive, but the case finishing was better. I've heard the lume has improved in recent months. I would save the $26.50, and just get the NH35 version. It will last longer, and be cheaper to replace. Look for some recent YouTube reviews.


Isn't the PT5000 supposed to be more accurate?


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

bought a $5 Mickey Mouse watch for my sister. It had a white watch face but it eventually changed colour because of the hot sun. Frankly I think it looks better  


https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002440629852.html?pdp_npi=2%40dis%21CAD%21C%24%207.87%21C%24%205.66%21%21%21%21%21%402101e9d116718134633803684e9afb%2112000024727286544%21sh01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2001577657990.pic_2


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

T Stanski said:


> Isn't the PT5000 supposed to be more accurate?


PT5000 is a hi-beat ETA clone. I have one watch with a PT5000. No problems.


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

fatbeagle said:


> bought a $5 Mickey Mouse watch for my sister. It had a white watch face but it eventually changed colour because of the hot sun. Frankly I think it looks better
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005002440629852.html?pdp_npi=2%40dis%21CAD%21C%24%207.87%21C%24%205.66%21%21%21%21%21%402101e9d116718134633803684e9afb%2112000024727286544%21sh01&spm=a2g0o.store_pc_home.productList_2001577657990.pic_2
> ...


thats awesome. A Micky mouse watch is on my list. One of my favorite literary characters wears a MM watch.


----------



## fatbeagle (Sep 24, 2017)

Ezra New York said:


> thats awesome. A Micky mouse watch is on my list. One of my favorite literary characters wears a MM watch.


 I do have the amazon Mickey Mouse watch ($40) as it is more sized for a guy. I did have to change the cheap strap though


----------



## Gedmis (Mar 18, 2016)

*AddiesDive "Turtle 1970" MY- H8 automatic watch review ~80$ https://s.click.aliexpress.com/e/_AC9a73 *


----------



## Pfeffernuss (Oct 3, 2011)

T Stanski said:


> Would you say the lume is standard luminova or equivalent?


No. It really is rather poor (imho that is/compared to "proper" lumed watches like Proxima, Addiesdive, Heimdallr Monster, Rmalti etc.).


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Still wearing this, put it on a ribbed nato I recently got from AliX. 

I’m normally not really a Submariner guy, nor into nato straps. When I couldn’t match a good strap to this watch (besides the excellent bracelet), lo and behold: a nato straps fits it rather well. Considering cutting it to make it a single pass…









I’ve been very impressed with the quality of this watch. And with UK tax not automatically kicking in above £135, and being fatigued with mediocre AliX watches: I think I’m content sticking to £135-200 San Martin, or bust.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

john_marston said:


> Still wearing this, put it on a ribbed nato I recently got from AliX.
> 
> I’m normally not really a Submariner guy, nor into nato straps. When I couldn’t match a good strap to this watch (besides the excellent bracelet), lo and behold: a nato straps fits it rather well. Considering cutting it to make it a single pass…
> View attachment 17112397
> ...


Looks great. 

I’ve got four if these ribbed natos. They’re fantastic. Not too stiff, not too soft, the holes are heat sealed, and they’re durable with no fraying. I like the aesthetic too, but that’s subjective. 

You can get them with brushed or polished hardware - best to check with the seller because…it’s AliExpress.

I always cut off the excess second layer of strap. It’s just pointless and makes the watch sit higher. It’s a 30 sec job to snip and deal with a match.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Ezra New York said:


> a nabbed one of these in white with the 40% off. Review to follow. I plan on gifting it to my brother in law.


Yes please! I've held off buying until I see a review or two. I particularly want to know what the bezel action is like and the dial and indices colour in real-world photos.

This could replace my old pagani design aquaracer homage, which is too big at 43mm, has a Chinese movement in it and terrible bezel action.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

mrwomble said:


> Yes please! I've held off buying until I see a review or two. I particularly want to know what the bezel action is like and the dial and indices colour in real-world photos.
> 
> This could replace my old pagani design aquaracer homage, which is too big at 43mm, has a Chinese movement in it and terrible bezel action.


I owned one of those 43mm PD Aquaracer homages many years ago. The case and bracelet were decent and so was the ceramic insert (not as common back then). Like you said, the bezel had more play than a toy shop and it felt massive. The shape made it feel even bigger.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

My son is getting into watches and wanted a stainless steel watch in a Sub design. We settled on an AddiesDive quartz with a Citizen movement. It has a mineral crystal only at this price point. The ss bracelet is ok, but the centre links are polished and will need a hit with a sanding pad. The mediocre folded clasp needs replacing, so he chose a tropic strap to slap on it instead. It is surprisingly well made for the money and an excellent beater. No water test, but I’ll crack it open and lube the ring.


----------



## StephenR (Feb 10, 2013)

Techme said:


> …but I’ll crack it open and lube the ring…


----------



## Gil_F (Sep 18, 2021)

Ezra New York said:


> a nabbed one of these in white with the 40% off. Review to follow. I plan on gifting it to my brother in law.


How is the bezel action on this Cadisen watch? The last Cadisen I got a year ago had a very light or loose bezel. I have San Martin which has a very nice bezel action, and I have a Steeldive with nice tight bezel action. How is this Cadisen Bezel action?


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

BIG shout out in gratitude to Time Watch Store.

Put in an order on 9 December for a custom watch. They said they were pretty confident they'd be able to get it to me before Christmas. Well it got here today, and it looks fantastic. It's the same model as this, but it has a logo image, not just text. I've bought several watches from this AliEx store, and they do a great job.

Again, this isn't the exact watch, but this is the one my wife liked so much it made me decide to get a very similar one for her.










I've bought several watches from this store now, and they are very patient and willing to work with you to get the dial just right. Very happy with their service and products!


----------



## Ban Bolski (Nov 16, 2020)

Got my first Ali watch for Christmas! A nice little Corgeut. I believe a silver case finish was ordered however now that it's here I probably prefer the green on black look. Just nervous that the case finish will wear poorly. And I can't be bothered trying to deal with Ali returns. 









Sent from my phone. Pleez excuse typos


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Just ordered my first San Martin SN021 in Tiffany blue as they are doing a clearance from their Spanish warehouse. £162 for this watch seems like a great deal, I hope it lives up to their reputation. 

￡142.91 65%OFF | San Martin SN021-G-B1 65% OFF Clearance Sale Men Watch 36mm Explore Climbing Series PT5000 Automatic Mechanical Watches 10Bar


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mP3pns6



Merry Christmas everyone

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## rlachcik (Aug 17, 2019)

T Stanski said:


> Isn't the PT5000 supposed to be more accurate?


very hit and miss for both. What the makers of PT5000 submitted to be certified is not what you will be getting.
a quick regulation at a watchmakers will make either very accurate.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Omegafanboy said:


> Just ordered my first San Martin SN021 in Tiffany blue as they are doing a clearance from their Spanish warehouse. £162 for this watch seems like a great deal, I hope it lives up to their reputation.
> 
> ￡142.91 65%OFF | San Martin SN021-G-B1 65% OFF Clearance Sale Men Watch 36mm Explore Climbing Series PT5000 Automatic Mechanical Watches 10Bar
> 
> ...


If you are in the UK, can I ask how you get AliExpress to show delivery to UK address as it never works for me with the Spanish warehouse deals. Have missed out on so many 🙁.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

I’m guessing Omegafanboy sent it to a non-UK address? I can’t send Spanish warehouse deals to the UK either, but can send them to the Netherlands.

Amazing deal btw! I think these warehouse deals and their occasional ~50% off certain models are perhaps the best deals on AliX.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

rlachcik said:


> very hit and miss for both. What the makers of PT5000 submitted to be certified is not what you will be getting.
> a quick regulation at a watchmakers will make either very accurate.


Properly adjusted, the PT5000 might be slightly more accurate than a similarly adjusted NH35, and will have a smoother sweep. The tradeoff is that any ETA 2824-2, or it's clones, are more delicate, especially when it comes to hand winding. They tend to need shorter service intervals. The NH35 will run longer before needing service (or replacement), and is more robust. The NH35 will also be cheaper and easier to replace.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

HoustonReal said:


> Properly adjusted, the PT5000 might be slightly more accurate than a similarly adjusted NH35, and will have a smoother sweep. The tradeoff is that any ETA 2824-2, or it's clones, are more delicate, especially when it comes to hand winding. They tend to need shorter service intervals. The NH35 will run longer before needing service (or replacement), and is more robust. The NH35 will also be cheaper and easier to replace.


Now that SII in Malaysia seems to have returned to work, NH35s are appearing for RMB125-ish whereas PT5000s need RMB250


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

First wear. Awesome watch. Beautifully finished. However, I can’t get a good fit on the bracelet. Too big if I add a link, a little tight on the last hole of the clasp. An additional hole on the clasp or a half link would be amazing. I may have to replace that clasp, even though the quality of it is superb.


----------



## Omegafanboy (Jan 30, 2010)

Tanz99 said:


> If you are in the UK, can I ask how you get AliExpress to show delivery to UK address as it never works for me with the Spanish warehouse deals. Have missed out on so many .


I have a brother in Spain so I have sent it to him. I will have to wait until the new year before I get it. I also work with an international team so I occasionally get items sent to friends in the US or Europe. I just have to endure the waiting to collect.

Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


----------



## tikander (Oct 19, 2020)

sopapillas said:


> I noticed the GMT hand on my BB Pro homage is extremely poorly aligned. Time for another go at SM customer support…


You can adjust it a little manually by operating the crown. Like others have said try giving it a 12 hour turn; or, as it steps in 1h increments you may try to move forward / bacward slightly, maybe 15min or so, just to the edge of stepping to the next hour (if forward) or the next date date (if backward). I had the same issue and that did the trick (on NH34). It also stayed aligned for the duration of the wind, didn't fall out of alignment as it started to advance.


----------



## Tanz99 (Mar 28, 2020)

Omegafanboy said:


> I have a brother in Spain so I have sent it to him. I will have to wait until the new year before I get it. I also work with an international team so I occasionally get items sent to friends in the US or Europe. I just have to endure the waiting to collect.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G390F using Tapatalk


That's a good idea. Got a relative in France I might try and send things to.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)




----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rumcajs9 said:


> View attachment 17121730
> 
> View attachment 17121729
> 
> ...


Very nice! What size is that and what movement? I happen to be wearing my Steinhart flieger with 6497 today, and this looks slightly smaller but with a very similar movement.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Just received a San Martin 37mm 62mas from the San Martin Official Store. It has an SW200 and I bought it during the sale for $317.94. It regularly runs $450.

So of course it came with a problem: The movement stops at random times. After winding the crown 15 times, it was very hard to screw down. Then it stopped running after 3 hours. Shaking it started it up again but then it stopped again. Over the course of 12 hours, this kept happening until it stopped for good. Then I wound it ten times. Wouldn’t start again unless I shook it a lot. 

If this had had free return I’d do that, but it doesn’t. So I wrote to the store. Didn’t hear back within 6 hours so I opened a case. Uploaded a video showing the movement stopping. Requested $150. 

People scoffed at my hypothesis that stores send problematic watches to customers who get good prices, but here we have yet another example from the San Martin Official Store.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Elston Gunn said:


> Just received a San Martin 37mm 62mas from the San Martin Official Store. It has an SW200 and I bought it during the sale for $317.94. It regularly runs $450.
> 
> So of course it came with a problem: The movement stops at random times. After winding the crown 15 times, it was very hard to screw down. Then it stopped running after 3 hours. Shaking it started it up again but then it stopped again. Over the course of 12 hours, this kept happening until it stopped for good. Then I wound it ten times. Wouldn’t start again unless I shook it a lot.
> 
> ...


No one knows if they actually do that or it is just luck. I have had cases all over the spectrum, heavily discounted watch being perfect, heavily discounted watch getting an extra 40% off through a dispute for multiple problems, watch bought at normal price being problematic, movement in a heavily discounted watch being +1 s/day rock solid and the same movement in a normal price purchase being on the edge of acceptance by seiko. And of course if it is inside the official specification you cannot ask for any type of refund (e.g., for a NH35 it is -20~+40 seconds per day).
So, unless there is a trend with a specific store, I do not believe the sellers are aiming for something all together...
Finally, because of the "luck factor" I do not buy expensive watches from Ali period. And for me expensive for Ali translates to roughly never giving more than 100-120 euros per purchase. While I have bent this rule a couple of times, I would never go beyond 175-200 euros per watch by any means. And the best cost vs quality watches I got from Ali reside in the 75 - 110 euro range with excessive coupon and discount stacking.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

rxmar23 said:


> Very nice! What size is that and what movement? I happen to be wearing my Steinhart flieger with 6497 today, and this looks slightly smaller but with a very similar movement.


It's actually the same movement! I love the ticking noise it makes. The watch is quite large- 43mm but looks awesome.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EyqO0vz


----------



## rxmar23 (Feb 17, 2006)

Rumcajs9 said:


> It's actually the same movement! I love the ticking noise it makes. The watch is quite large- 43mm but looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_EyqO0vz


Thank you! I was wondering about the movement because it looked the same but the layout of the bridges is different. The Steinhart is 46mm so a 43mm would work really well.


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

Elston Gunn said:


> Just received a San Martin 37mm 62mas from the San Martin Official Store. It has an SW200 and I bought it during the sale for $317.94. It regularly runs $450.
> 
> So of course it came with a problem: The movement stops at random times. After winding the crown 15 times, it was very hard to screw down. Then it stopped running after 3 hours. Shaking it started it up again but then it stopped again. Over the course of 12 hours, this kept happening until it stopped for good. Then I wound it ten times. Wouldn’t start again unless I shook it a lot.
> 
> ...


I had the exact same problem with an ETA clone. In my case, it resolved itself after about a week of trying to get it to work. I’m not sure if it was NOS and sitting for a while or what. Originally the date function didn’t work then it stopped once an hour. Eventually it just started working.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

crAss said:


> No one knows if they actually do that or it is just luck. I have had cases all over the spectrum, heavily discounted watch being perfect, heavily discounted watch getting an extra 40% off through a dispute for multiple problems, watch bought at normal price being problematic, movement in a heavily discounted watch being +1 s/day rock solid and the same movement in a normal price purchase being on the edge of acceptance by seiko. And of course if it is inside the official specification you cannot ask for any type of refund (e.g., for a NH35 it is -20~+40 seconds per day).
> So, unless there is a trend with a specific store, I do not believe the sellers are aiming for something all together...
> Finally, because of the "luck factor" I do not buy expensive watches from Ali period. And for me expensive for Ali translates to roughly never giving more than 100-120 euros per purchase. While I have bent this rule a couple of times, I would never go beyond 175-200 euros per watch by any means. And the best cost vs quality watches I got from Ali reside in the 75 - 110 euro range with excessive coupon and discount stacking.


It's a trend with the San Martin Official Store. Misaligned marker, practically black MOP dial that was supposed to be colorful, a bent second hand, and now a bad SW200 movement. I have nine SM watches and the best ones came from other stores. I paid full price at a non SM store for the version 1 Pan Am GMT and it's stunning: my favorite watch.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Ezra New York said:


> I had the exact same problem with an ETA clone. In my case, it resolved itself after about a week of trying to get it to work. I’m not sure if it was NOS and sitting for a while or what. Originally the date function didn’t work then it stopped once an hour. Eventually it just started working.


Good to hear. Did/do you wind it?


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

Elston Gunn said:


> Good to hear. Did/do you wind it?


I do.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

That V2 version looks awesome:


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

Gil_F said:


> How is the bezel action on this Cadisen watch? The last Cadisen I got a year ago had a very light or loose bezel. I have San Martin which has a very nice bezel action, and I have a Steeldive with nice tight bezel action. How is this Cadisen Bezel action?


Just got it in. The bezel action is light, but not at all loose. Zero back play, perfect alignment. You wouldn’t accidentally move it.
The bezel action is indicative of the entire watch. It’s way beyond what I expected. Case finish is very nice, bracelet integration is really nice. Hands and dial are next level. The high polish on the applied indices and hands catch light beautifully. The indices are perfectly placed without any misalignment, something I not only expected, but would have accepted. Dial printing is crisp and the horizontal texture is well done.
The lume is pretty good. It’s well applied the hour markers, pip and tips of the hands are green with blue lume on the inner, longer segments of the hour and minute hand. Pretty neat little trick that wasn’t necessary, but appreciated.

The bracelet is solid and well made, very Pagani Design in execution. Only two micro adjust holes and the links are pins not screws.

No red flags, no issues. I’d compare this to any $300 watch available. Such a good buy. Pretty successful introduction to Cadisen for me. I’m absolutely impressed.

Full review with better pics to come and then this one is heading out to my brother in law.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

crAss said:


> No one knows if they actually do that or it is just luck. I have had cases all over the spectrum, heavily discounted watch being perfect, heavily discounted watch getting an extra 40% off through a dispute for multiple problems, watch bought at normal price being problematic, movement in a heavily discounted watch being +1 s/day rock solid and the same movement in a normal price purchase being on the edge of acceptance by seiko. And of course if it is inside the official specification you cannot ask for any type of refund (e.g., for a NH35 it is -20~+40 seconds per day).
> So, unless there is a trend with a specific store, I do not believe the sellers are aiming for something all together...
> Finally, because of the "luck factor" I do not buy expensive watches from Ali period. And for me expensive for Ali translates to roughly never giving more than 100-120 euros per purchase. While I have bent this rule a couple of times, I would never go beyond 175-200 euros per watch by any means. And the best cost vs quality watches I got from Ali reside in the 75 - 110 euro range with excessive coupon and discount stacking.


Given the relatively recent increase in popularity of the ST19XX it seems like there’s a real opportunity for an enterprising micro to step up and really do something interesting with it. Decorate the movements, upgrade the materials, that sort of thing. The engineering of the basic Venus 175 is solid. The ST19XX could be tweaked to more modern standards, maintain a lowish price point and start competing with mid to high end chronographs.

Or not. I guess this would require R&D as well as retooling of whatever factory they make these in.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

Chris Hughes said:


> Given the relatively recent increase in popularity of the ST19XX it seems like there’s a real opportunity for an enterprising micro to step up and really do something interesting with it. Decorate the movements, upgrade the materials, that sort of thing. The engineering of the basic Venus 175 is solid. The ST19XX could be tweaked to more modern standards, maintain a lowish price point and start competing with mid to high end chronographs.


One of the biggest challenges though is the ST19XX can only count up to 30 minutes and the engineering to change that (e.g. to 60 minutes) will be huge.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

percysmith said:


> One of the biggest challenges though is the ST19XX can only count up to 30 minutes and the engineering to change that (e.g. to 60 minutes) will be huge.


Right. It’s limited in that respect for sure and that goes to the investment that I doubt Seagull wants to put into it. But they could start offering a higher tier version of the current models. Tightened up QC and finishing. Factory decoration and maybe even an upgraded hairspring. They could offer it at an increased price point and still compete directly with mecha quartz while blowing away most other mechanical chronos.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Chris Hughes said:


> Right. It’s limited in that respect for sure and that goes to the investment that I doubt Seagull wants to put into it. But they could start offering a higher tier version of the current models. Tightened up QC and finishing. Factory decoration and maybe even an upgraded hairspring. They could offer it at an increased price point and still compete directly with mecha quartz while blowing away most other mechanical chronos.


To be honest I do not think there is anyone buying mechanical chronographs for actual important use. They are mechanical marvels, for example I cannot be in any other state than pure awe when I look at e.g., the TAG-Heuer Mikrogirder. For the lower end mechanical chronographs any cheap casio is more accurate. In my eyes, it's all about the design. Many people really like sub-dials and apart from a single sub-dial for seconds more are usually scoffed at if they do not serve any real purpose. I fall in that category. I like my sub-dials, but I would hate to wear a watch where a sub-dial e.g., shows the date.
This is why my quartz watches are chronographs. I also have a sugess featuring a Seagull ST1902. I would care less if it was able to count up to 60 minutes. To be honest, any time I want to have a timer or stop watch I simply use my mobile phone or have a dedicated timer as e.g., for my espresso maker. The ST1902 has allowed me to wear a mechanical piece with a design I love, while the design is in fact operational. I would guess that there are many more like me out there on this particular matter.
If I am not mistaken the non-chinese cheapest mechanical chronograph movement is the ETA 7750, while Seiko has the Caliber 8R. Watches start above the 500 euro mark featuring these movements, with many around the 1000 euro mark. So the field up to 500 euros is left for the Seagull ST19. For me there need to be entry level pieces at ~200 euros and some more refined designs up to the 300-350 euro mark, which is the current situation. The Alpha chronographs offered for 200 euros final price in Europe are good examples for that. An Alpha watch for 100 euro more could easily get a 10 bar water resistance, a sapphire crystal, better lume and a tad better bracelet and there you have it...
If I was to spend 500 or more euros especially for a mechanical chronograph I would only choose one from a renown manufacturer with proper after sales support like Seiko, Tissot, Hamilton etc in the lower end.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

crAss said:


> This is why my quartz watches are chronographs.


I just bit for a Flightmaster to scratch my GMT+chronograph itch. If it doesn't quite scratch the itch then I will consider a Sinn 103 St Sa Ar UTC, but I'm really not sure about the thickness, weight and cost.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

crAss said:


> To be honest I do not think there is anyone buying mechanical chronographs for actual important use. They are mechanical marvels, for example I cannot be in any other state than pure awe when I look at e.g., the TAG-Heuer Mikrogirder. For the lower end mechanical chronographs any cheap casio is more accurate. In my eyes, it's all about the design. Many people really like sub-dials and apart from a single sub-dial for seconds more are usually scoffed at if they do not serve any real purpose. I fall in that category. I like my sub-dials, but I would hate to wear a watch where a sub-dial e.g., shows the date.
> This is why my quartz watches are chronographs. I also have a sugess featuring a Seagull ST1902. I would care less if it was able to count up to 60 minutes. To be honest, any time I want to have a timer or stop watch I simply use my mobile phone or have a dedicated timer as e.g., for my espresso maker. The ST1902 has allowed me to wear a mechanical piece with a design I love, while the design is in fact operational. I would guess that there are many more like me out there on this particular matter.
> If I am not mistaken the non-chinese cheapest mechanical chronograph movement is the ETA 7750, while Seiko has the Caliber 8R. Watches start above the 500 euro mark featuring these movements, with many around the 1000 euro mark. So the field up to 500 euros is left for the Seagull ST19. For me there need to be entry level pieces at ~200 euros and some more refined designs up to the 300-350 euro mark, which is the current situation. The Alpha chronographs offered for 200 euros final price in Europe are good examples for that. An Alpha watch for 100 euro more could easily get a 10 bar water resistance, a sapphire crystal, better lume and a tad better bracelet and there you have it...
> If I was to spend 500 or more euros especially for a mechanical chronograph I would only choose one from a renown manufacturer with proper after sales support like Seiko, Tissot, Hamilton etc in the lower end.


Sure. But let’s be clear: no one is relying on their Speedmaster for critical timing applications either. Ultimately it’s all about marketing when it comes to mechanical watches. All I’m saying is that Seagull _could_ offer an upgraded version of the ST19XX for customers like Lorier that could exploit it.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

percysmith said:


> I just bit for a Flightmaster to scratch my GMT+chronograph itch. If it doesn't quite scratch the itch then I will consider a Sinn 103 UTC, but I'm really not sure about the thickness, weight and cost.


I drool over Sinns at least once a month. Some day.


----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

Ezra New York said:


> Just got it in. The bezel action is light, but not at all loose. Zero back play, perfect alignment. You wouldn’t accidentally move it.
> The bezel action is indicative of the entire watch. It’s way beyond what I expected. Case finish is very nice, bracelet integration is really nice. Hands and dial are next level. The high polish on the applied indices and hands catch light beautifully. The indices are perfectly placed without any misalignment, something I not only expected, but would have accepted. Dial printing is crisp and the horizontal texture is well done.
> The lume is pretty good. It’s well applied the hour markers, pip and tips of the hands are green with blue lume on the inner, longer segments of the hour and minute hand. Pretty neat little trick that wasn’t necessary, but appreciated.
> 
> ...


Thank you Ezra! Appreciate the feedback and looking forward to seeing more pics!


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This arrived yesterday. Took it out for a drink with me mates and it survived  More pics and detailed write-ups to follow.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Hruodland F019. Type 20 sterile as a milwatch should be. Spectacular piece.
Movement: VK64
Case finishing: brushed with polished chamfered edges, excellent finishing
Bezel action: excellent, no back play, neither loose nor stiff
Bezel insert: ceramic and shiny, lumed
Dial: crisp with old radium numerals, white second train and white tachymetre scale
Subdials: slightly recessed with the rotating pattern and white numerals
Hands: very well finished white painted with old radium lume
Lume: old radium evenly applied, slightly weaker on the dial but no big issue 
Crown: unsigned, polished, screwdown
Pushers: unscrewed polished
Lume: surprisingly good
Crystal: sapphire vintage looking tophat no ar coating
Strap: comfortable, looks and feels like leather
Buckle: tang, brushed with polished edges just like the case
Alignment: perfect
Price paid: 170 USD (you can get two and a half corgeut speedies or one and a half pagani BB or Newman for this price yet the Hruodland feels more premium).
I wish: there was some AR coating on the crystal, the bezel insert was matt.
Extremely happy with the purchase. Would buy again knowing the shortcomings (well, just one thing - lack of AR coating but not a big issue really - my Hamilton Khaki mechanical suffers from the lack of antireflective coating and still loving it). Here are some photos:


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

I may have finally found my orange watch after way too long and too many tries. Wish it was a 20mm lug width but otherwise this one is awesome.


----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

$99 Bloody good deal. Tempting
Looks great in pics. 41mm case, BGW9 lume, 3yr warranty, decent looking new WD clasp and bracelet: 
Watchdives WD1680 Milsubmariner NH35 Mechanical Watch


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

JojX said:


> Hruodland F019. Type 20 sterile as a milwatch should be. Spectacular piece.
> Movement: VK64
> Case finishing: brushed with polished chamfered edges, excellent finishing
> Bezel action: excellent, no back play, neither loose nor stiff
> ...


Wow, that's a very classically good-looking watch. I like the number font, the lume, the pencil hands, the bezel insert... I'd be really tempted if it wasn't a VK movement. I have one, and I like it in my Monaco homage, but a big part of me would rather train a small crew of squirrels to operate hourglasses rather than get another. That 24 hour dial is such a useless appendage.

But again, that's one handsome watch.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

TempusHertz said:


> Wow, that's a very classically good-looking watch. I like the number font, the lume, the pencil hands, the bezel insert... I'd be really tempted if it wasn't a VK movement. I have one, and I like it in my Monaco homage, but a big part of me would rather train a small crew of squirrels to operate hourglasses rather than get another. That 24 hour dial is such a useless appendage.
> 
> But again, that's one handsome watch.


Sugess has a similar one with the st movement. Closer to the B’pain (42/3mm vs 40 on H’land, 22mm lug width vs 20 on mine). TBH I was quite happy to see the VK inside. I find the ST chronos too fragile (got a Phylida speedie and it broke after a year).


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Has anybody heard about that movement Hiou ST6?



https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eju56Gf


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Has anybody heard about that movement Hiou ST6?
> 
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eju56Gf


My guess is that refers to a Seagull ST6 movement...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I saw this Carnival and thought it looked a bit different, particularly the pattern on the side of the case. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004959951114.html


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Techme said:


> I saw this Carnival and thought it looked a bit different, particularly the pattern on the side of the case. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004959951114.html
> View attachment 17126258
> 
> 
> ...


*Ochstin GA019A *- This one even had a basket weave dial.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

JojX said:


> Hruodland F019. Type 20 sterile as a milwatch should be. Spectacular piece.
> Movement: VK64
> Case finishing: brushed with polished chamfered edges, excellent finishing
> Bezel action: excellent, no back play, neither loose nor stiff
> ...


It’s always interesting to see chronographs with timing bezels. It isn’t a combo you see every day.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

Chris Hughes said:


> Given the relatively recent increase in popularity of the ST19XX it seems like there’s a real opportunity for an enterprising micro to step up and really do something interesting with it. Decorate the movements, upgrade the materials, that sort of thing. The engineering of the basic Venus 175 is solid. The ST19XX could be tweaked to more modern standards, maintain a lowish price point and start competing with mid to high end chronographs.
> 
> Or not. I guess this would require R&D as well as retooling of whatever factory they make these in.


The ST19xx is an upgraded version or the Venus 175 and Sea-Gull ST3. The ST19 series are 21 Jewels, up from 17J (Venus 175) and 19J (ST3), and run at a more modern 21600 vph, than the 18000 vph of the earlier calibers. Additionally, all the Sea-Gull ST19 family come decorated (Cotes de Geneve, blued screws, and stippling/perlage), and a Goose-neck adjustment regulator upgrade is offered as well. The decoration technique may seem a bit crude compared to Swiss movements, but seem commensurate with the price point of the movements. I'm sure Sea-Gull could upgrade certain aspects of these movements, but then they would be competing pricewise against the Peacock and Shanghai 7750 clones, and possibly the Seiko/TMI NE86. The Sea-Gull ST1940 (33J automatic chrono) already has this price point problem, and has not sold well.

I believe all ST19 movements are made in the modern Tianjin factory, and Sea-Gull considers them among their high-grade calibers.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> I just bit for a Flightmaster to scratch my GMT+chronograph itch. If it doesn't quite scratch the itch then I will consider a Sinn 103 St Sa Ar UTC, but I'm really not sure about the thickness, weight and cost.


I got my Flightmaster
But I realised by getting a ANA Flightmaster I got a 7T92 movement rather than the 7T62 on the standard [Urban Gentry] Flightmaster.

I actually plan to roll with my mistake.
I gain on getting a 12 hour counter (not present in standard Flightmaster) (and I have tendency to time intervals > 60 minutes)
I lose the alarm/second time zone, but then I don't have to use the bezel for the 12-hour counter, so I can use that to track a second timezone:


----------



## caktaylor (Mar 13, 2014)

HoustonReal said:


> *Ochstin GA019A *- This one even had a basket weave dial.
> View attachment 17126927



This a design copy of a Tissot.






Tissot Luxury Powermatic 80 Blue Dial Steel Auto Watch, 41mm


Ben Bridge Jeweler




www.benbridge.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)




----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

I like the power reserve complication. That's something I hope to add to my collection.

Of course, seeing chronometer on a watch that isn't Swiss makes me chuckle.


----------



## percysmith (Apr 25, 2020)

percysmith said:


> One of the biggest challenges though is the ST19XX can only count up to 30 minutes and the engineering to change that (e.g. to 60 minutes) will be huge.





Chris Hughes said:


> Right. It’s limited in that respect for sure and that goes to the investment that I doubt Seagull wants to put into it. But they could start offering a higher tier version of the current models. Tightened up QC and finishing. Factory decoration and maybe even an upgraded hairspring. They could offer it at an increased price point and still compete directly with mecha quartz while blowing away most other mechanical chronos.





crAss said:


> To be honest I do not think there is anyone buying mechanical chronographs for actual important use. They are mechanical marvels, for example I cannot be in any other state than pure awe when I look at e.g., the TAG-Heuer Mikrogirder. For the lower end mechanical chronographs any cheap casio is more accurate. In my eyes, it's all about the design. Many people really like sub-dials and apart from a single sub-dial for seconds more are usually scoffed at if they do not serve any real purpose. I fall in that category. I like my sub-dials, but I would hate to wear a watch where a sub-dial e.g., shows the date.
> This is why my quartz watches are chronographs. I also have a sugess featuring a Seagull ST1902. I would care less if it was able to count up to 60 minutes. To be honest, any time I want to have a timer or stop watch I simply use my mobile phone or have a dedicated timer as e.g., for my espresso maker. The ST1902 has allowed me to wear a mechanical piece with a design I love, while the design is in fact operational. I would guess that there are many more like me out there on this particular matter.
> If I am not mistaken the non-chinese cheapest mechanical chronograph movement is the ETA 7750, while Seiko has the Caliber 8R. Watches start above the 500 euro mark featuring these movements, with many around the 1000 euro mark. So the field up to 500 euros is left for the Seagull ST19. For me there need to be entry level pieces at ~200 euros and some more refined designs up to the 300-350 euro mark, which is the current situation. The Alpha chronographs offered for 200 euros final price in Europe are good examples for that. An Alpha watch for 100 euro more could easily get a 10 bar water resistance, a sapphire crystal, better lume and a tad better bracelet and there you have it...
> If I was to spend 500 or more euros especially for a mechanical chronograph I would only choose one from a renown manufacturer with proper after sales support like Seiko, Tissot, Hamilton etc in the lower end.





percysmith said:


> I got my Flightmaster
> But I realised by getting a ANA Flightmaster I got a 7T92 movement rather than the 7T62 on the standard [Urban Gentry] Flightmaster.
> 
> I actually plan to roll with my mistake.
> ...


My Deliveroo breakfast took 44 mins to deliver this morn. I timed him with both my Pierre Paulin ST1931 and my 7T92 ANA Flightmaster. ST1931 reported the time as 14 mins.

A couple of days in, I'm still curious with mechanical chronographs, definitely with a see through case back, have hand winding; but really something that is more wearable than a Valjoux 7750.

Something with a SW510-M - I'll forgo the date to get a workable size.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

I typed "63MAS" into the Aliexpress search bar and got this message below. Needless to say I was confronted by a tonne of er0tic paraphernalia. I hope it doesn't bomard my feed with related items now.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

I took the 62mas that I had bought from the San Martin Official Store to a watchmaker. He said the movement was damaged. He recommended replacing it. I will put a PT5000 in it. 

Lesson learned: San Martin watches must be bought from stores other than the official store. Never had a problem with one bought from other stores.

The store wrote to me asking if I wanted to send it in for repair. Dishonest seller.

Other items I bought during the sale turned out great:

1. Seestern Sub300t
2. Red Star Bullhead Chrono
3. Sugess 37mm Chrono 
4. Heimdallr Monster V2 Frost with blue
5. Pagani Design White/Blue Moon Watch
6. Rmalti GS (white linen)


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

caktaylor said:


> This a design copy of a Tissot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it was, but I couldn't find the exact model. You'd be surprised how many Tissot models have been knocked off by Chinese watch brands. Because Tissot is a more affordable, entry-level Swiss brand, it is quite popular and well known in China.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

percysmith said:


> I got my Flightmaster
> But I realised by getting a ANA Flightmaster I got a 7T92 movement rather than the 7T62 on the standard [Urban Gentry] Flightmaster.
> 
> I actually plan to roll with my mistake.
> ...


The ANA Flightmaster is based on the SND253P1/SND255P1 twins.









I believe ANA has offered at least four different versions of this watch.


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

Elston Gunn said:


> I took the 62mas that I had bought from the San Martin Official Store to a watchmaker. He said the movement was damaged. He recommended replacing it. I will put a PT5000 in it.
> 
> Lesson learned: San Martin watches must be bought from stores other than the official store. Never had a problem with one bought from other stores.
> 
> ...


And meanwhile I (and many other people) have never had a problem with the official store. Generalizing based on a sample size of one is patently ridiculous.


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> And meanwhile I (and many other people) have never had a problem with the official store. Generalizing based on a sample size of one is patently ridiculous.


They even offered to fix it for him... not sure where dishonest comes in to play...

Only bad experience ive had with them, they offered several fixes and we settled on partial refund for the repair.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

VF1Valkyrie said:


> And meanwhile I (and many other people) have never had a problem with the official store. Generalizing based on a sample size of one is patently ridiculous.


I own 9 SM watches. Three had problems. All were from the official store. This was explained earlier. 

Update: the store has offered to send me a new movement.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

SwiftyRich said:


> They even offered to fix it for him... not sure where dishonest comes in to play...
> 
> Only bad experience ive had with them, they offered several fixes and we settled on partial refund for the repair.


I’ll describe exactly how it was dishonest. After explaining in the dispute that the problem was that the movement would stop at random intervals, the store’s response was, “Make a video of you winding it 20x and then show it running for a minute.” Obviously, this will show none of the problems to the AE dispute staff. And of course they will work win the case. What was I going to do? Take an hours-long video? You can’t upload that and even if I sent a YouTube link, no one would bother to watch it. 

Someone buys a 62mas with an SW200, you make sure it works. The movement was so stiff, my thumb was sore from winding it.


----------



## Elston Gunn (Mar 22, 2021)

Update: I closed the dispute because the store offered to send a replacement movement. I even said I’d send them the old movement after the replacement; they said there was no need. 

Now that the dispute is closed they say they realize it was an SW200 and they want the old movement first.


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

I have been wearing throughout Xmas the black pvd sterile nautilus homage. The finishing is really nice, the watch is thin for Ali standards, NH35 is good, sapphire is good, lume is C3 good enough. The bracelet has the looks but pulls some hair occasionally, but for the price point, good enough. Of course the real thing is limited edition ridiculous money and this one is good enough to get the feel of it. It is fully sterile.
One more thing, the package had the below packet included. I have never seen anything like this before, having a number of NH35 watches. Anyone know what it is and why it could possibly have been sent along with the watch?


----------



## SwiftyRich (Jun 22, 2012)

crAss said:


> I have been wearing throughout Xmas the black pvd sterile nautilus homage. The finishing is really nice, the watch is thin for Ali standards, NH35 is good, sapphire is good, lume is C3 good enough. The bracelet has the looks but pulls some hair occasionally, but for the price point, good enough. Of course the real thing is limited edition ridiculous money and this one is good enough to get the feel of it. It is fully sterile.
> One more thing, the package had the below packet included. I have never seen anything like this before, having a number of NH35 watches. Anyone know what it is and why it could possibly have been sent along with the watch?
> View attachment 17133151
> 
> View attachment 17133150


Well, if id never seen one before, Id guess it was a seiko logo with mounting sticker... the dot under looks like it lines up with the pinion and I assume the other stickers line up with the top and bottom of the dial radius, or some other kind of logo mounting jig?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

SwiftyRich said:


> Well, if id never seen one before, Id guess it was a seiko logo with mounting sticker... the dot under looks like it lines up with the pinion and I assume the other stickers line up with the top and bottom of the dial radius, or some other kind of logo mounting jig?


Exactly. I've seen these sold AE individually or in batches. Haven't used one though. I have only seen polished logos.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking at these 2 cases for a custom build. Any experience with any of these?

Miuski










Heimdallr 40mm 62mas


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

Removed - as it was answered


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Nothing in the description says kit, and none of the reviews that I read talked about putting it together, so I don't think it's a kit. Granted, that's amazing at $25.

But this is a hard no for me. The seller's photo lead you to believe it's a sterile dial, which I like, and all the reviewers' photos show 'Seiko' on the dial. So it's a fake, and they aren't even up front about that. I mean, I've seen AliEx ads that gave you the option of " 'S logo' or sterile" but showing sterile and delivering an branded fake is a hard pass.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cuica said:


> Looking at these 2 cases for a custom build. Any experience with any of these?
> 
> Miuski
> 
> ...


Well made cases. Like them a lot. I used them to make these.


----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)

I bought a dentist chair and tools for $358, and after watching a few Youtube videos now have a side business doing root canals in my garage on weekends.


https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/Hc35a3cf6bcd24ab697d4d46f1e216773R.jpg?width=750&height=1910&hash=2660


(I'm joking)


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

TempusHertz said:


> But this is a hard no for me. The seller's photo lead you to believe it's a sterile dial, which I like, and all the reviewers' photos show 'Seiko' on the dial. *
> So it's a fake, and they aren't even up front about that.*


Oh, I missed that. 
Ya, not cool.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

If the image is a copy-paste from the original maker but with the logo edited out, it's a red flag. Even if it wasn't a fake, just for doing that I wouldn't be interested.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Chronopolis said:


> Well made cases. Like them a lot. I used them to make these.
> 
> View attachment 17133420
> View attachment 17133423


Thanks for the fast reply and congrats on those builds, they look great!
I have the dimensions as per the sales page of the Heimdallr 62mas but could measure the lug to lug on these 2? Do they feel quality? Thanks.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the fast reply and congrats on those builds, they look great!
> I have the dimensions as per the sales page of the Heimdallr 62mas but could measure the lug to lug on these 2? *Do they feel quality? *Thanks.


Approx. 43mm for the HOODED diver, 46.5mm for the 62MAS.

Quality:
The HOODED diver:
The crown is NOT a screwdown.
The caseback is secured by 6 tiny screws. This probably lowers the W/R. But I don't mind as I don't take my watches diving.

62 MAS feels as solid as any I've handled. Screwdown crown. 
I feel this will perform as a proper diver watch.
Both gaskets are in place, but I did not test the W/R so, who knows how well they will perform?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the fast reply and congrats on those builds, they look great!
> I have the dimensions as per the sales page of the Heimdallr 62mas but could measure the lug to lug on these 2? Do they feel quality? Thanks.


By the way...
HOODED CASE: Item description states that it take a 30.5mm - 31mm dial.
But I used a 28.5mm dial. It is possible. 

The selection for 31mm dials is not so big.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> I thought for under $25, it was for the "kit" - with no movement.
> 
> But it looks like it's fully assembled. And 5 stars from 22 people. Too good to be true?
> 
> ...


That's because it's a replica with alloy case and crappy $2 chinese quartz movt inside (which replica aficionados do not mind as long as it 'passes' for the real deal...)


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> My Tandorio watch from the 11.11 sale arrived a couple of days ago, and I'm very impressed indeed with the quality, for the price. Having watched @turdbogls review from last December, I was confident in my choice but it seems as if they have upped the quality of the case and dial compared to the one in his video - the lug cut outs on mine and the dial printing are perfect. The lume isn't the brightest (compared to a Steeldive for instance), but I was expecting that having seen the review. The fit and finish is very good.
> 
> The NH35 was running around -5spd when I got it, over the first 24 hours worn day and night, but I prefer a watch to be +spd so I had the back off yesterday and had a go a regulating it and I'm happy with the results so far.
> 
> ...


Still enjoying? Close to pulling the trigger.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

T Stanski said:


> Still enjoying? Close to pulling the trigger.


Yes, it's a solid watch, no issues so far.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

This Tandorio arrived some time ago. Bought it for a whopping 83USD including tax. Lovely quality and satisfies my pam obsession with a smaller 42mm footprint.








Then I immediately swapped the dial for the San Martin kampschwimmer type. I love it even more.








The problem is the dial has a typical San Martin crazy lume but the hands are average to say the least. Also the minute hand has too thin edges.






















I’ve ordered a set of blue hands from the Mikusi Store and planning to relume them and put them in place. Anyways if you’re into pam styled watches (this one is an amalgamation of various luminor and radiomir styles) it’s worth considering even at the regular asking price.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Looking at these 2 cases for a custom build. Any experience with any of these?
> 
> Miuski
> 
> ...


I have the 62MAS case and it's amazing. The finishing is superb, as is the bezel action and crown. Best of all, it has a short rehaut, unlike most of the other 62MAS cases - like Heimdallr. Disregard the height measurement - look wear they are measuring 

No my photos, but here is an album:


http://imgur.com/a/hiuen11


and another: SLA017 Owner Thread


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

cuica said:


> Thanks for the fast reply and congrats on those builds, they look great!
> I have the dimensions as per the sales page of the Heimdallr 62mas but could measure the lug to lug on these 2? Do they feel quality? Thanks.


The quality of the Heimdallr is excellent too. I cannot fault anything - finishing or construction. From some angles, the combination of the domed crystal and rehaut can give it a fishbowl appearance.


----------



## cuica (Feb 27, 2009)

Techme said:


> The quality of the Heimdallr is excellent too. I cannot fault anything - finishing or construction. From some angles, the combination of the domed crystal and rehaut can give it a fishbowl appearance.





Techme said:


> I have the 62MAS case and it's amazing. The finishing is superb, as is the bezel action and crown. Best of all, it has a short rehaut, unlike most of the other 62MAS cases - like Heimdallr. Disregard the height measurement - look wear they are measuring
> 
> No my photos, but here is an album:
> 
> ...



Much appreciated, these look fine too!


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I just noted the Phylida Tin Tin is back for those of you who are interested.


https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2255801158326921.html?ug_edm_item_id=2255801158326921&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21US%20%24285.00%21US%20%24171.00%21%21%21%21%21%40214125b316728126433131708de8cb%2112000027910958308%21edm&edm_click_module=alg_product_l1r2_4613098700&creative_img_ind=1&tracelog=rowan&rowan_id1=aeug_edm_23836_1_en_US_2023-01-03&rowan_msg_id=johnCOWS_23836_%24a31a1be72ea34b1d961f244132c44357&ck=in_edm_other&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US



Well, now, only 2 left. Hope you're not in Europe @mougino


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

johnmichael said:


> I just noted the Phylida Tin Tin is back for those of you who are interested.
> 
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.us/item/2255801158326921.html?ug_edm_item_id=2255801158326921&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21US%20%24285.00%21US%20%24171.00%21%21%21%21%21%40214125b316728126433131708de8cb%2112000027910958308%21edm&edm_click_module=alg_product_l1r2_4613098700&creative_img_ind=1&tracelog=rowan&rowan_id1=aeug_edm_23836_1_en_US_2023-01-03&rowan_msg_id=johnCOWS_23836_%24a31a1be72ea34b1d961f244132c44357&ck=in_edm_other&gatewayAdapt=glo2usa&_randl_shipto=US


Not that I'm interested (I already have one) but apparently it doesn't ship to Europe:


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

This just arrived from China yesterday but not from AliX. Bought it through a Taobao agent: Getting tired of "the usual AliX suspects" but that doesn't mean I'll ----never say never---- buy another. For those of you looking to expand your Chinese horizons/offerings, I purchased this Sea-Gull through "Idle Fish"

Wow, what are the chances of this----both the minute hand and second hand overlap!














.


----------



## zent26 (10 mo ago)

Chronopolis said:


> I thought for under $25, it was for the "kit" - with no movement.
> 
> But it looks like it's fully assembled. And 5 stars from 22 people. Too good to be true?
> 
> ...


Looking at the review pics, it's quartz knockoff (Seiko logo included). I'm sure it's fine, but I wouldn't trust it to last more than a month or two, given the price point.

EDIT: There are other warning signs not to buy this. The store's only existed for 3 months. It's got reviews listing it as less communication, and lower odds of product being as described. And it's only got a 89% satisfaction rating, which is always bad for an AliX store.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

mougino said:


> Not that I'm interested (I already have one) but apparently it doesn't ship to Europe:
> View attachment 17135285


They've done that before; I was looking for one last year and for months everytime one was listed it had shipping restrictions (Brazil in my case) then one day they had one listed which could be shipped to me (so yes, I bought it).


----------



## opie (Apr 19, 2015)

I picked this one up. HUGE fan of the new Rolex Air King but not the funds at the moment (maybe one day). Wears nice. Seems ok and keeps pretty good time


----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)

I bought a pair of these. Pagani GMT World Timer. 
Ceramic Bezel, sapphire crystal, display back, pretty well made. One for me, one for my son in the USMC.
NH34, keeps pretty good time.
He wanted oyster strap, I got jubilee.


----------



## Catalyzt (Nov 23, 2013)

crAss said:


> To be honest I do not think there is anyone buying mechanical chronographs for actual important use.


Respectfully, no-- depends what you mean by 'important,' but I have used my ST19s for non-trivial use on many occasions. Recording ADRs was one-- the fast flyback is very handy, and replacement audio snippets only need to be accurate to the second. (I now wouldn't use the ST19 that heavily-- I limit chrono use to no more than a dozen times a day.

I also have used it for timing songs in rehearsal, where again the flyback is much more practical-- when the vocalist says, "Cut! Too slow, guys, let's take it again."

I wore my San Martin Broad Arrow homage yesterday in a light rain on my ebike over broken pavement through the hills for my fitness ride. I only time segments when I'm actually pedaling, make sure I get about 20 minutes of good cardio every ride. It's fine. Has lost about 15 seconds over the course of about eight days. I would have switched to a G shock, but only had a brief break in the rain! Had to get out there.


----------



## T Stanski (8 mo ago)

Does anyone have experience with this Bliger Speedy homage?

Bliger Speedy Chrono


----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Something new on ali and watch dives today.


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

FJR1971 said:


> Something new on ali and watch dives today.
> View attachment 17136057


As an owner of the Serica 5303 I'm not sure how I feel about this, on one hand I could get the ETA movement that the watch should have had...


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

FJR1971 said:


> Something new on ali and watch dives today.
> View attachment 17136057


Obviously based on a Serica. What in tarnations does "Friends of Ipose" and "Members of Ipose" stand for?


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

Does anyone know how these things work, like are the cases from the same manufacturer or is another manufacturer creating molds (or CNC designs, I don't know) based on images of the Serica?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

GoldenDog88 said:


> As an owner of the Serica 5303 I'm not sure how I feel about this, on one hand I could get the ETA movement that the watch should have had...


Ugh - I'm in the same boat.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

If you wanted to wear the Ipose (Serica) on a strap, would it have to be around 16mm? I'm just looking at the lug design.


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

Techme said:


> If you wanted to wear the Ipose (Serica) on a strap, would it have to be around 16mm? I'm just looking at the lug design.
> View attachment 17136180


The serica has 20mm lugs, what is fitted against the case acts as an endlink for the mesh bracelet, which I thought was cool and unique to serica


----------



## tacoman (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow I guess that is slightly flattering that Serica a pretty small up and coming Microbrand got literally ripped off. Funny as Serica itself did a awesome retake of a number of homage watches like the Vintage Seamster 300. I am not sure why you would buy a crappy chinese watch though...Serica is incredibly finished and really has incredible amount going for it. The Soprod movement on paper is actually a positive. Sure with trying new ground that opens the opportunity of issues. 

I will say though if you are interested in the Serica just try it. It will be a much better watch and worst comes to worst if you have issues with the movement return it. I somehow got a 5303-1 that had a scratch on the bezel. Messaged support and they had a new unit out that same day, they made sure to cover all taxes without asking and included in the package a label to ship the scratched unit I as sent. The people are good people and have a lot of passion for what they are doing. Would say take your time though, people seem to be freaking out when not hearing back days after when it is the holidays and they I am sure took off time to celebrate with their families and such


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

Fantastic Tandorio case at 36mm.


----------



## Serge_tm (11 mo ago)

Catalyzt said:


> Respectfully, no-- depends what you mean by 'important,' but I have used my ST19s for non-trivial use on many occasions. Recording ADRs was one-- the fast flyback is very handy


You mean reset pusher or real flyback - like pressing pusher while chronograph is running reset it without stopping? I thought Seagull is not making real flyback....


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

it is brand new for me: from Dec 2022 PayPal is NOT available on ali from my EU country. wtf?


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

Catalyzt said:


> Respectfully, no-- depends what you mean by 'important,' but I have used my ST19s for non-trivial use on many occasions. Recording ADRs was one-- the fast flyback is very handy, and replacement audio snippets only need to be accurate to the second. (I now wouldn't use the ST19 that heavily-- I limit chrono use to no more than a dozen times a day.
> 
> I also have used it for timing songs in rehearsal, where again the flyback is much more practical-- when the vocalist says, "Cut! Too slow, guys, let's take it again."
> 
> I wore my San Martin Broad Arrow homage yesterday in a light rain on my ebike over broken pavement through the hills for my fitness ride. I only time segments when I'm actually pedaling, make sure I get about 20 minutes of good cardio every ride. It's fine. Has lost about 15 seconds over the course of about eight days. I would have switched to a G shock, but only had a brief break in the rain! Had to get out there.


Good for you! While my ST19 gets considerable wrist time there are very few occasions that I have actually used it for the chrono function. I also bet that frequent use of the chrono function lets the oil get around better overall benefiting the watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

Not sure how I feel about ripping off a smaller micro brand. Just seems rude more than anything.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

tacoman said:


> I am not sure why you would buy a crappy chinese watch though...Serica is incredibly finished and really has incredible amount going for it. The Soprod movement on paper is actually a positive. Sure with trying new ground that opens the opportunity of issues.
> 
> I will say though if you are interested in the Serica just try it. It will be a much better watch and worst comes to worst if you have issues with the movement return it. I somehow got a 5303-1 that had a scratch on the bezel. Messaged support and they had a new unit out that same day, they made sure to cover all taxes without asking and included in the package a label to ship the scratched unit I as sent. The people are good people and have a lot of passion for what they are doing. Would say take your time though, people seem to be freaking out when not hearing back days after when it is the holidays and they I am sure took off time to celebrate with their families and such


Okay, the inconsistencies in this post were so amusing (I mean that in a friendly way tacoman) that I had to go look up the price.

So to avoid the "crappy chinese watch" (ha ha) one should pay four times as much, one may receive a scratched watch, and others have said the Chinese watch has the movement the Serica should have had.

This is why I find certain aspects of horology pretty amusing. Sounds to me like there's a darn good case to be made for the Chinese watch. Yes, Serica stood behind their product. Well, so does San Martin by my own personal experience.

I'm not saying there's one right and one wrong here, it's just.... interesting.


----------



## Budget Watch Lover (Oct 28, 2020)

IX&DAO 5305 Elegant Professional Dive Watch


Watchdives offers free Fedex priority express and 3-year warranty and band gift with purchase for IPOSE 5303 mechanical watch.




watchdives.com





I just found this new release on watchdives. It should be a homage to Serica 5305.


----------



## McChicken (Oct 10, 2020)

crAss said:


> To be honest I do not think there is anyone buying mechanical chronographs for actual important use. They are mechanical marvels, for example I cannot be in any other state than pure awe when I look at e.g., the TAG-Heuer Mikrogirder. For the lower end mechanical chronographs any cheap casio is more accurate. In my eyes, it's all about the design. Many people really like sub-dials and apart from a single sub-dial for seconds more are usually scoffed at if they do not serve any real purpose. I fall in that category. I like my sub-dials, but I would hate to wear a watch where a sub-dial e.g., shows the date.
> This is why my quartz watches are chronographs. I also have a sugess featuring a Seagull ST1902. I would care less if it was able to count up to 60 minutes. To be honest, any time I want to have a timer or stop watch I simply use my mobile phone or have a dedicated timer as e.g., for my espresso maker. The ST1902 has allowed me to wear a mechanical piece with a design I love, while the design is in fact operational. I would guess that there are many more like me out there on this particular matter.
> If I am not mistaken the non-chinese cheapest mechanical chronograph movement is the ETA 7750, while Seiko has the Caliber 8R. Watches start above the 500 euro mark featuring these movements, with many around the 1000 euro mark. So the field up to 500 euros is left for the Seagull ST19. For me there need to be entry level pieces at ~200 euros and some more refined designs up to the 300-350 euro mark, which is the current situation. The Alpha chronographs offered for 200 euros final price in Europe are good examples for that. An Alpha watch for 100 euro more could easily get a 10 bar water resistance, a sapphire crystal, better lume and a tad better bracelet and there you have it...
> If I was to spend 500 or more euros especially for a mechanical chronograph I would only choose one from a renown manufacturer with proper after sales support like Seiko, Tissot, Hamilton etc in the lower end.


I bought a fake Chinarei almost 20 years ago. I'm guessing it has a ST-19, has the same layout )solid back), and it still keeps great time and chrono's reset to zero. Haven't worn it much, but it appears very well-made.
As for using mechanical chronographs for important things, I have used several over the years, from timing parking meters to checking the time difference between servers, to billing clients. Now my mechanicals consist of El Primero's, a half dozen 7750's, and a Fredrique Constant 760. What's nice about the 7750 is it's built like a tank, parts are easy to find, and it has an hours counter. Have a few various VK Mekaquartz too. The VK67 has an hours counter, and you can get a Pagani with one for under $100.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

TempusHertz said:


> Okay, the inconsistencies in this post were so amusing (I mean that in a friendly way tacoman) that I had to go look up the price.
> 
> So to avoid the "crappy chinese watch" (ha ha) one should pay four times as much, one may receive a scratched watch, and others have said the Chinese watch has the movement the Serica should have had.
> 
> ...


Interesting indeed. The thing with these Chinese homages is that you can't properly judge them without handling them in the flesh (or at least seeing a few people handle them). I recently put a Pagani sub and San Martin sub next to each other: same specs, same design, similar pics: but in hand it's night and day.

This IPOSE could be almost 1:1 in terms of quality (maybe even same factory) of the Serica (doubt it). It could also be a sh*tter with bad QC. The higher price of the IPOSE suggests it will be something pretty good in between...but who knows. Won't be the first time we've seen a more premium Chinese homage turn out to be a sh*tter. 

There are indeed very good points to be made for a Chinese watch, mainly if you're on a budget–if you just want 1 or 2 watches and are happy to spend $1000+, there's no reason to go Chinese. But I am on a budget and have 2 Chinese homages in my collection I'm very happy with. Might take time/luck to find the right one, as value is usually there but quality is inconsistent and QC mediocre at best. 

Anyway, that's my brain dump.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

As a former Serica owner, I’m in for the IPOSE California dial (PT5000).

Nice specs and maybe a nice watch with an interesting dial (Lume color is a minor concern).


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

New Tandorio Turtle Bronze Mother Of Pearl:









I really like the pricing on those.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EuHaycF


----------



## MagnumTI (6 d ago)

Reno said:


>


Those are definitely a few of the nicest Aliexpress finds I’ve seen, I’ll have to check them out and see what they price at.


----------



## GoldenDog88 (Sep 18, 2020)

TempusHertz said:


> Okay, the inconsistencies in this post were so amusing (I mean that in a friendly way tacoman) that I had to go look up the price.
> 
> So to avoid the "crappy chinese watch" (ha ha) one should pay four times as much, one may receive a scratched watch, and others have said the Chinese watch has the movement the Serica should have had.
> 
> ...


I own a Serica 5303 and I am frustrated by this homage. I think it is the idea of homaging a microbrand in general that seems iffy to me. When you buy a Longines rather than a Pagani Design you are paying that premium for a few reasons, brand name, heritage, QC, to name a few. Hence the niche for microbrands, original (sometimes) designs and less mark up. So, when "Friends of ipose" make an identical watch to a micro, at a fraction of the price, I feel bamboozled. Was the Serica really that marked up? I know they can't compete with labor costs in China, but what the heck did I pay for?


----------



## putyourwatchon (Sep 24, 2019)

Best Ali express purchase ever. Highly recommended...


----------



## Ezra New York (2 mo ago)

Techme said:


> I saw this Carnival and thought it looked a bit different, particularly the pattern on the side of the case. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004959951114.html
> View attachment 17126258
> 
> 
> ...


I’d Like to see that in person.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

putyourwatchon said:


> Best Ali express purchase ever. Highly recommended...


I think those new Thorn cases look great and tick a lot of boxes for me - no crown guards, acceptable size and thickness, and a rivet bracelet. I like that inner metallic ring on the bezel too. If it had a brushed aluminum bezel insert it would be perfection. No really a fan of the faux GMT models though.

I have a Thorn MM200 case (black) and I can't fault it. The new logo and font on your watch are certainly a massive improvement.

How well does the lume on the hands match the dial?


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

GoldenDog88 said:


> I own a Serica 5303 and I am frustrated by this homage. I think it is the idea of homaging a microbrand in general that seems iffy to me. When you buy a Longines rather than a Pagani Design you are paying that premium for a few reasons, brand name, heritage, QC, to name a few. Hence the niche for microbrands, original (sometimes) designs and less mark up. So, when "Friends of ipose" make an identical watch to a micro, at a fraction of the price, I feel bamboozled. Was the Serica really that marked up? I know they can't compete with labor costs in China, but what the heck did I pay for?


I would wait to feel bamboozled until we see an in-the-metal review from a real/reliable reviewer. If the ipose version has excellent finishing (to go along with the ETA and date window, both of which I love) ... well then my 5303 (and its finicky movement) might find itself with a new owner.


----------



## putyourwatchon (Sep 24, 2019)

Techme said:


> I think those new Thorn cases look great and tick a lot of boxes for me - no crown guards, acceptable size and thickness, and a rivet bracelet. I like that inner metallic ring on the bezel too. If it had a brushed aluminum bezel insert it would be perfection. No really a fan of the faux GMT models though.
> 
> I have a Thorn MM200 case (black) and I can't fault it. The new logo and font on your watch are certainly a massive improvement.
> 
> How well does the lume on the hands match the dial?


They make a brushed silver bezel here. Just doesn't have gilt dial. https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtcUyBo

To answer your question, yes the lume on the hands matches the lume on the dial. I have to keep reiterating how finely the brushing is done and how smooth the crown screws down.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

GoldenDog88 said:


> I own a Serica 5303 and I am frustrated by this homage. I think it is the idea of homaging a microbrand in general that seems iffy to me. When you buy a Longines rather than a Pagani Design you are paying that premium for a few reasons, brand name, heritage, QC, to name a few. Hence the niche for microbrands, original (sometimes) designs and less mark up. So, when "Friends of ipose" make an identical watch to a micro, at a fraction of the price, I feel bamboozled. Was the Serica really that marked up? I know they can't compete with labor costs in China, but what the heck did I pay for?


It's certainly more than brand, heritage, and QC that you get with Longines over a Pagani. The sheer build quality is significantly better.

Likewise, I wouldn't jump to calling the IPOSE identical to the Serica. Put them side-by-side and I bet you there will be plenty of tangible quality differences. And if not...well that would be a problem for Serica and their pricing I imagine. 



putyourwatchon said:


> Best Ali express purchase ever. Highly recommended...


Nice! I've seen these on watchdives, did you get it on AliExpress?

I initially thought it was a rebranded San Martin, so glossed over them. It's interesting we're now seeing brands pop up trying to compete for that San Martin slice of the pie. Which is good, keeps them all in check.


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

putyourwatchon said:


> They make a brushed silver bezel here. Just doesn't have gilt dial. https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtcUyBo
> 
> To answer your question, yes the lume on the hands matches the lume on the dial. I have to keep reiterating how finely the brushing is done and how smooth the crown screws down.


Good to hear about the hands - I'm not a fan of mismatched lume on hands, unless the lume and hands are completely different.

The silver divers bezel looks great, but I'm not a fan of this abomination with the GMTish seconds hand, GMT bezel on a non-GMT watch and the bezel insert is wider than the regular black and silver versions.🤮


----------



## putyourwatchon (Sep 24, 2019)

john_marston said:


> It's certainly more than brand, heritage, and QC that you get with Longines over a Pagani. The sheer build quality is significantly better.
> 
> Likewise, I wouldn't jump to calling the IPOSE identical to the Serica. Put them side-by-side and I bet you there will be plenty of tangible quality differences. And if not...well that would be a problem for Serica and their pricing I imagine.
> 
> ...


Yes got in AliExpress. Only $130usd, so half price of San Martin. Arrived in TN in less than a week and a half!


----------



## putyourwatchon (Sep 24, 2019)

Techme said:


> Good to hear about the hands - I'm not a fan of mismatched lume on hands, unless the lume and hands are completely different.
> 
> The silver divers bezel looks great, but I'm not a fan of this abomination with the GMTish seconds hand, GMT bezel on a non-GMT watch and the bezel insert is wider than the regular black and silver versions.
> View attachment 17138769


Agreed on the model in the pic. Throw a nh34 and a GMT hand in there and we're in business, but I hate this one. Saw it when picking the one I got and just shuddered... Ha.


----------



## tacoman (Mar 16, 2014)

This is 100 percent a complete knock off watch. The price would be less than 3 times more expensive. 

You would have to compare the supposed 2824 which is on sale for
380$, list price $758 while the actual Serica is 1075. Idk buying complete knockoffs from China but, at least some one could argue you are paying fractions of a price for what the actual price would be. 

This is not the case with Serica. A complete rip of in my opinion to instead of getting the real Swiss made Serica to pay less than 3 times and get a watch all made in China by a company who’s sole focus is to steal design’s and hope that will be enough to be able to sell watches. Yeah “Ipose” Serica 5303 tells you literally everything you need to know.

Serica 5303 was mentioned as some of the best releases this year by a number of watch news outlets. I could see why, the price point is incredibly low as the fit and finish beats out watches 4 times the price.

I got sent a unit by Serica and at some point it got scratched. They jumped on it and fixed the issue instantly. I can not say the same thing for the last 3 purchases I made off Aliexpress. One product arrived damaged, one was a complete different product that I did not order and the last order never showed up. 
For the damaged product and missing order each company said the same thing, not there problem take it up with the shipping company. The first company even had the gall to insinuate that I damaged the watch, as it was, “Just fine when sending it”. The last company who sent the complete wrong item, said I could get a “partial refund” but I would have to pay for shipping both ways. Made the cost even more than the item. 

The truth is when producing watches, issues are bound to happen at some point may it be the company’s responsibility even. I am sure Serica investigated the issue concerning the damage of the watch and contacted the shipping company. 

The thing is I can only speculate that as Serica did not concern me with those matters and just instantly sent me a brand new watch without even having me first return it first. Making sure to cover all tax costs and pay for the fastest shipping to me.

For example of possible issues that can happen I just bought a brand new Omega Speedmaster Professional master chronometer chrono straight from Omega. It is certified to be at +0 to max +5. The watch though is getting more like +8 ED and gained 2 minutes in less than 12 days. Mind you the Serica is actually much more accurate in comparison. Well Omega said that I should definitely send it in but the issue is not uncommon and could happen if the watch was sitting for too long after production at Omega. About to send it in as you notice Omega will not exchange the item and instead only service it. The problem for me is the wait time could be 8 weeks to 5 months they said.

Hope that helps to shed light on perhaps what you took as amusing inconsistencies 👍



TempusHertz said:


> Okay, the inconsistencies in this post were so amusing (I mean that in a friendly way tacoman) that I had to go look up the price.
> 
> So to avoid the "crappy chinese watch" (ha ha) one should pay four times as much, one may receive a scratched watch, and others have said the Chinese watch has the movement the Serica should have had.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

putyourwatchon said:


> They make a brushed silver bezel here. Just doesn't have gilt dial. https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtcUyBo
> 
> To answer your question, yes the lume on the hands matches the lume on the dial. I have to keep reiterating how finely the brushing is done and how smooth the crown screws down.


How's the bezel action? Tight? Loose?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

GoldenDog88 said:


> I own a Serica 5303 and I am frustrated by this homage. I think it is the idea of homaging a microbrand in general that seems iffy to me. When you buy a Longines rather than a Pagani Design you are paying that premium for a few reasons, brand name, heritage, QC, to name a few. Hence the niche for microbrands, original (sometimes) designs and less mark up. So, when "Friends of ipose" make an identical watch to a micro, at a fraction of the price, I feel bamboozled. Was the Serica really that marked up? I know they can't compete with labor costs in China, but what the heck did I pay for?


Do you have this problem as well? It's the weirdest thing I've seen on a watch


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

putyourwatchon said:


> They make a brushed silver bezel here. Just doesn't have gilt dial. https://a.aliexpress.com/_mtcUyBo


I really don't understand, nor can tolerate, this kind of sloppy presentation on their part: 
Do they not see before posting? Or do they simply not give 2 scheits? Or, is the bezel THAT loose, or misaligned?


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

after 6-7 days of ping-pong emailing, San Martin Official Store admitted indirectly that no any country/buyer can have SN021-G-B1 for 163.10USD
nice store ....


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

frogles said:


> after 6-7 days of ping-pong emailing, San Martin Official Store admitted indirectly that no any country/buyer can have SN021-G-B1 for 163.10USD
> nice store ....


According to the listing, goods advertised from the Spanish Warehouse only ship to the following countries..









So not any country, no, only those countries. When I select my country as Hungary, for instance, the listing says it ships there.

Also, that $163 price says it doesn't include VAT, whereas the price in the actual listing (when I change my country to Hungary) includes the VAT.


----------



## putyourwatchon (Sep 24, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> How's the bezel action? Tight? Loose?


The bezel is what I would call firm. Not loose and wobbly, not effortless to turn with intent, but a little stiff (not bad) and zero back play. It is aligned perfectly. Best grip and easiest to rotate is at 2&8 or 4&10.


----------



## putyourwatchon (Sep 24, 2019)

Chronopolis said:


> I really don't understand, nor can tolerate, this kind of sloppy presentation on their part:
> Do they not see before posting? Or do they simply not give 2 scheits? Or, is the bezel THAT loose, or misaligned?
> 
> 
> View attachment 17139327


Didn't even notice in the pic. Honestly don't know what's more intolerable; alignment in the pic or my not noticing.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> According to the listing, goods advertised from the Spanish Warehouse only ship to the following countries..
> View attachment 17139669
> 
> 
> ...


The Dutch flag must've changed last time I was there. 

And even when I select one of those countries for delivery, the price bumps up from $163: _not_ tax, it just bumps up at checkout.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> The Dutch flag must've changed last time I was there.
> 
> And even when I select one of those countries for delivery, the price bumps up from $163: _not_ tax, it just bumps up at checkout.


Ooops, the users flag looks like the Hungarian Flag to me, same as shown in the listing - red white and green horizontal stripes.

This is the Hungarian flag, isn't it?:










And when I said the price in the actual listing includes the VAT, I meant exactly that:









I didn't bother going as far as checkout however.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)




----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

sopapillas said:


> Anyone come across this release from Proxima? Dimensions are just about perfect in every direction. Proportions are spot on. And it’s not a direct copy of anything I’m familiar with. Sort of SM300 Heritage bezel (but different font), C Ward Aquitaine indices and 62mas hands (but not really). AND A CAPPED SECONDS HAND!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m close to ordering, this is my kind of “homage” watch. Well built and not a complete copy of hugely popular brand.

The blue one is really nice looking, but I have enough blue dials already. I think I would have pulled the trigger on the white dial if it had some other texture or design and wasn’t so plain.


----------



## chrgod (Mar 16, 2012)

I am a fan of pilot watches ( I became an Airforce aircraft mechanic, but never made it to pilot). Always interesting to search for pilot watches on Ali.
This one caught my eye. Design is not that interesting, but an F-22 on the dial, or is it the Chinese J-20..?

















But, the really interesting is on the caseback. What do we put on the rear of a pilot watch..? What about a Polar bear on an iceberg?!
90% of an iceberg is below the surface, obviously lost to the designer. 

Even the price is a joke. Can understand that this is «limited edition».

NOK 2,235.07 50％ Off | Proxima Men Pilot Watch 42MM Military Automatic Mechanical Wristwatch 200M Waterproof C3 Luminous Sapphire NH35 PT5000 SW200


https://a.aliexpress.com/_mLXDjue


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

JojX said:


> Fantastic Tandorio case at 36mm.
> View attachment 17137197


You got a link geezer?


----------



## Akirafur (Jan 18, 2015)

acp5533 said:


> I’m close to ordering, this is my kind of “homage” watch. Well built and not a complete copy of hugely popular brand.
> 
> The blue one is really nice looking, but I have enough blue dials already. I think I would have pulled the trigger on the white dial if it had some other texture or design and wasn’t so plain.
> 
> View attachment 17140267


Agreed, nice looking watch. Escape Wheel Watch Reviews did a review of this one a day ago.
It may give you a better idea of what that white dial looks like.


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Techme said:


> I saw this Carnival and thought it looked a bit different, particularly the pattern on the side of the case. https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004959951114.html
> View attachment 17126258
> 
> 
> ...


A little late here but that is a good looking watch! I’m usually not a fan of RO lookalikes but they did a great job working that bracelet into a more traditional round watch


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Akirafur said:


> Agreed, nice looking watch. Escape Wheel Watch Reviews did a review of this one a day ago.
> It may give you a better idea of what that white dial looks like.


I’ve watched this about 15x already 😂😂


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

Elston Gunn said:


> I took the 62mas that I had bought from the San Martin Official Store to a watchmaker. He said the movement was damaged. He recommended replacing it. I will put a PT5000 in it.
> 
> Lesson learned: San Martin watches must be bought from stores other than the official store. Never had a problem with one bought from other stores.
> 
> ...


San Martin has very frustrating after sales if you have an issue.

From my own experience, reviews, and online comments, it’s never really unreasonable, but it’s also never easy. They love to offer $20 to take to a watchmaker, but _only after a receipt is provided_. Outside of the fact that $20 is nothing, IMO if there’s a clear issue, they should compensate you even if you choose to fix it yourself. It’s just another hurdle, and I get the feeling they’re running the time down for a dispute. If they do offer to pay for postage, it is always the cheapest possible shipping available, and they know most people aren’t willing to take the risk. 

Offhanded, but they also sent me a _screenshot_ of a Chinese address. Completely useless. All it accomplished was 2 more days of back and forth to get an address a US post office could actually use. They’ve been in business for years now, this was not unintentional.

Anyways, then your the choices become: 
(a) Get $20 off a $100 movement service. But you have to spend the $100 to get the $20.
(b) Ship it back and wait months to get your cheap watch back, assuming it doesn’t get lost in transit. 
(c) Eat the loss and buy a new movement

My point is, San Martin technically doesn’t do anything wrong, they just offer extremely inconvenient solutions knowing most people will pick option (c). Such as myself.

On the other hand, RMALTI immediately sent me a brand new NH34 after I sent a video of the issue. I’ve heard similar with Proxima. 

Obviously SM isn’t obligated to go above and beyond, especially given their size, it’s just worth knowing that it’s near impossible to get an easy fix if you have an issue. 

But then again, we all know there’s some risk involved with buying from AliX.


----------



## frogles (Oct 10, 2011)

SpeedFreek67 said:


> According to the listing, goods advertised from the Spanish Warehouse only ship to the following countries..
> View attachment 17139669
> 
> 
> ...


thank you very much
when i turned to them asking which country could have this watch for 163, they answered USA first, then they said I should consult with AE
and my question: do you see the "Not includes VAT" by your naked eyes (without zooming)? if so on which type of device?


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

scrumpypaul said:


> You got a link geezer?


Voila.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHM9srD


----------



## VF1Valkyrie (Oct 13, 2015)

frogles said:


> thank you very much
> when i turned to them asking which country could have this watch for 163, they answered USA first, then they said I should consult with AE
> and my question: do you see the "Not includes VAT" by your naked eyes (without zooming)? if so on which type of device?
> View attachment 17141490


For what it's worth prices in the US almost never have tax included due to it varying wildly by location.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

That Rmalti looks really nice but too expensive IMO.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

frogles said:


> and my question: do you see the "Not includes VAT" by your naked eyes (without zooming)? if so on which type of device?
> View attachment 17141490


I see it without zooming, on my 19" PC monitor. I could imagine it would require zooming on a mobile device, but then again, a lot of things do.


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

JojX said:


> Voila.
> 
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_EHM9srD


Silly me...... Thought it was a complete watch. Its lovely by the way.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

sopapillas said:


> San Martin has very frustrating after sales if you have an issue.
> 
> From my own experience, reviews, and online comments, it’s never really unreasonable, but it’s also never easy. They love to offer $20 to take to a watchmaker, but _only after a receipt is provided_. Outside of the fact that $20 is nothing, IMO if there’s a clear issue, they should compensate you even if you choose to fix it yourself. It’s just another hurdle, and I get the feeling they’re running the time down for a dispute. If they do offer to pay for postage, it is always the cheapest possible shipping available, and they know most people aren’t willing to take the risk.
> 
> ...


Yeah, they're not the most helpful. Though that RMALTI service is an exception. I've never gotten particularly good customer service from any AliExpress seller.

The lack of CS, problems with returning, and consistently mediocre QC are lingering problems. I've yet to experience a Chinese brand with really solid QC. Personally, I think I've had my fun buying the more mid-range AliX brands like Cadisen, Steeldive, Pagani, etc. Fun watches and if you get a good one they're fantastic value. But they're a gamble (quality, QC, am I getting replica parts?), so atm I'd rather pay more for the likes of San Martin QC–even if it's far from perfect. 

BUT at least the AliX dispute system is decent, while buying from western countries is not all roses either. For example, I'm done buying from Japanese proxies: been screwed over too many times by their customer service, i.e. when getting a lemon movement advertised as good condition, or a frankenwatch. They do literally nothing. TOS states as long as you get whatever matches the pictures, anything on the mechanical side of the watch is not covered even when you pay for the protection plan 🤷‍♂️



SpeedFreek67 said:


> Ooops, the users flag looks like the Hungarian Flag to me, same as shown in the listing - red white and green horizontal stripes.
> 
> This is the Hungarian flag, isn't it?:
> View attachment 17139820
> ...


I was referring to the Dutch flag on that image being upside down. Which is weird, as rather than a common flag mixup, someone actively edited the correct flag upside down and left it 🙃

And forget about the VAT thing: at checkout these advertised 'final prices' don't seem to exist: it gets bumped up without explanation.


----------



## SpeedFreek67 (6 mo ago)

john_marston said:


> I was referring to the Dutch flag on that image being upside down. Which is weird, as rather than a common flag mixup, someone actively edited the correct flag upside down and left it


Ahh I see! I hadn't spotted that. Perhaps they were worried it looks too much like the flag of Luxembourg... 



john_marston said:


> And forget about the VAT thing: at checkout these advertised 'final prices' don't seem to exist: it gets bumped up without explanation.


That _is_ odd. I have recently bought 3 watches from AliExpress during the August and November sales and it didn't happen to me (all that happened was that the 20% UK VAT was added at checkout, as expected), but I haven't bought from San Martin nor from their Spanish warehouse.


----------



## ronnypudding (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi:
Cross posting here (as well as Chinese forum).

I’m looking for help with my Peter Lee:

Help with Peter Lee Explorer 2 homage








Help with Peter Lee Explorer 2 homage


Hi: The movement in my Peter Lee Explorer 2 homage has died. I have the means to replace it with the right 4 hand movement from AliEx. However, I’m not sure what the model in the watch is and if a straight swap for a current DG3804 will work. I’m attaching a couple of pics. Any of you experts...




r.tapatalk.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

I never really liked the suede strap my bronze Steeldive 1952 came on, and tried various straps over the past couple of years, none of which I was really happy with. Then a short while ago, I bought a used watch from somebody, and to my surprise he included a bunch of random straps in the package. This black rubber strap with an orange back was one of them. It struck me immedilately how the colour combination would suit the Steeldive.


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

JojX said:


> Fantastic Tandorio case at 36mm.
> View attachment 17137197


Very nice, I am also looking to make a railmaster homage, where is the dial from? Thanks 

Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

rokman said:


> Very nice, I am also looking to make a railmaster homage, where is the dial from? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


The only homage I know of -and own- with a textured non-flat dial is the one from corgeut. Got it with the chinese hackable movement and no worries after a year or so. It gets considerable wrist time, 5-10 days per month and some months even more. One of my favorite watches!



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/4000533194025.html


----------



## Springy Watch (Nov 11, 2020)

Just noticed that Phylida have two "Tin Tin" watches in stock, although only on a strap (bracelet version is sold out)









171.0US $ 40% OFF|40mm Men's Watch St19 Mechanical Chronograph Wristwatch Hand Winding Domed Top Hat Sapphire Crystal Speedy Limited Edition - Mechanical Wristwatches - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

I just noticed that I cannot - neither can you -- take for granted that everything at Ali X will "be there" when I want it, like some faithful mail-order bride.

This is now gone. And all I gots to say is: Daaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmitttttttttttt !!!


Now, I'm thinkin, I should just buy whatever I see that strikes my fancy, as soon as I see it, in the same manner as Godzilla knocking down buildings that are in his way


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Lol, *mywatchcode* store made a listing with one of my custom orders: Tandorio case & dial, pilot hr+mn hands, yellow seconds hand, and used my very pictures in the listing 😂 I should feel flattered!










https://a.aliexpress.com/_EuLrIcr



My original review with the same pictures:








Best of Ali-Xpress?


Can anyone point me in the direction of kids 3-hander watches which have (or at least advertise) water resistance? I’ve found plenty which look solid, actually have metal construction, but state they are not water resistant. I’m shopping for a little fella, turning 5 and preparing for school, so...




www.watchuseek.com





Nicolas


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

mougino said:


> Lol, *mywatchcode* store made a listing with one of my custom orders: Tandorio case & dial, pilot hr+mn hands, yellow seconds hand, and used my very pictures in the listing 😂 I should feel flattered!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Buy virtually anything custom on Etsy and you’ll see the same thing.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Damn, that one is charming (as if anything with Mao could be charming ), but I like that watch! Especially that it's dirt cheap, I think I'll pull the trigger.



https://a.aliexpress.com/_Ev8yAVh


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> I just noticed that I cannot - neither can you -- take for granted that everything at Ali X will "be there" when I want it, like some faithful mail-order bride.
> 
> This is now gone. And all I gots to say is: Daaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmitttttttttttt !!!
> 
> ...












Plenty mate. Use image search.


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

scrumpypaul said:


> View attachment 17145061
> 
> 
> Plenty mate. Use image search.


*
RED* - not available


----------



## scrumpypaul (Oct 20, 2013)

Chronopolis said:


> *RED* - not available


Ahhhh. Apologies. I'm colour blind but that's not an excuse for not checking the actual listings......


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

redSLED said:


> I dunno about that dial, knowing that Mao's policies were responsible for the largest genocide in human history, but that's your call. Someone else might get triggered. However, I'm sure the current PRC regime would find this watch very acceptable (they don't officially acknowledge Mao's death toll devastation responsibility when measuring his "greatness" with ushering in his "Great Leap Forward" legacy). IMO, that's not the kind of watch you can be proud to wear. I wouldn't pull the trigger on that watch - I'd walk away - there are hundreds of other options. Unless you're going to swap out that dial.


I have a vintage Mau watch. I call it my Alfred Hitchcock watch.


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

trip_67 said:


> I have a vintage Mau watch. I call it my Alfred Hitchcock watch.
> View attachment 17145160
> 
> 
> View attachment 17145169


A vintage original is actually cool. A modern watch glorifying that man...not so cool. 

Hitchcock did naughty things to women, after all!


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

john_marston said:


> Yeah, they're not the most helpful. Though that RMALTI service is an exception. I've never gotten particularly good customer service from any AliExpress seller.


I have heard that Seestern has excellent service as well, which makes 3. But yes, best not to expect too much when order from AlX



john_marston said:


> But they're a gamble (quality, QC, am I getting replica parts?), so atm I'd rather pay more for the likes of San Martin QC–even if it's far from perfect.


Yeah I agree, SM quality is definitely good enough that I’m willing to take the risk. And their QC is still excellent, chances of an issue are very low.



john_marston said:


> BUT at least the AliX dispute system is decent, while buying from western countries is not all roses either. For example, I'm done buying from Japanese proxies: been screwed over too many times by their customer service, i.e. when getting a lemon movement advertised as good condition, or a frankenwatch. They do literally nothing. TOS states as long as you get whatever matches the pictures, anything on the mechanical side of the watch is not covered even when you pay for the protection plan


I haven’t actually disputed before, I’m usually inclined to give the seller a chance but I’ll try disputing next time I have a problem and end up in a back-and-forth.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Damn, that one is charming (as if anything with Mao could be charming ), but I like that watch! Especially that it's dirt cheap, I think I'll pull the trigger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I assume your line on pulling the trigger is a play on his quote on how power grows?


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Chronopolis said:


> I just noticed that I cannot - neither can you -- take for granted that everything at Ali X will "be there" when I want it, like some faithful mail-order bride.
> 
> This is now gone. And all I gots to say is: Daaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmitttttttttttt !!!
> 
> ...


There's a white dial Corgeut I've looked at several times. Decided to pull the trigger a few days ago, and it's unobtanium. Had the bright idea of going over to eBay, there it is, - buy it now - woo hoo!

Few hours later, hey, I've got a message from the seller!  Shoulda woulda coulda....


----------



## nēram (Mar 30, 2020)




----------



## mrwomble (Dec 28, 2011)

nēram said:


> View attachment 17145914


Great pic! The SM milsub is one helluva watch, I love mine. Think it might displace the SM Tudor homage though.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

I canceled the order for the PX1697 because I saw the PX1701, more interesting dial with the same case and bracelet. I’m enthralled with the design, I hope it looks as good in person. Just released today…



https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005127195929.html?spm=5261.ProductManageOnline.0.0.2a994edfY08Ah2


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

Looks very interesting for that price:



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EueG8Ur



Edit: someone fancy to buy from this store? They've got good opinions 😅


----------



## nyonya (Jun 23, 2015)

acp5533 said:


> I canceled the order for the PX1697 because I saw the PX1701, more interesting dial with the same case and bracelet. I’m enthralled with the design, I hope it looks as good in person. Just released today…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know this is a CW homage largely but wow, that blue dial with sapphire bezel is one of the nicest looking watches I've ever seen, not just on AliX. My only real concern is the movement - I wonder why no AliX brand uses the Miyota 9015 as a high end option.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Rumcajs9 said:


> Looks very interesting for that price:
> 
> 
> 
> ...











Strange brand name...


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

mougino said:


> View attachment 17146197
> 
> Strange brand name...


There is Sapphero if you are fancy eventually 😉



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EuzYlAr


----------



## john_marston (Aug 29, 2019)

nyonya said:


> My only real concern is the movement - I wonder why no AliX brand uses the Miyota 9015 as a high end option.


AliExpress seems to have an abundance of PT5000 and SW200. Former is no surprise, but the latter raises questions for me. How is it the cheapest place to get this Swiss Made movement is Alibaba and you can buy them by the hundreds?

Anyway, I also wish more would use a Miyota 9-series as a premium option.


----------



## TempusHertz (Dec 3, 2021)

Rumcajs9 said:


> There is Sapphero if you are fancy eventually 😉


Sapphero - when a maple tree is your lifelong inspiration! 🇨🇦


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

nyonya said:


> My only real concern is the movement - I wonder why no AliX brand uses the Miyota 9015 as a high end option.


My guess is parts compatibility. anything ETA based is going to work with this while Miyota isn't really used by the higher end OEM's. that's my only guess. I'd be completely happy with a 9000 series movement in these watches.

also, I can't believe I forgot to post my review of the PS1697 here.


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

this proxima looks nice !


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

nyonya said:


> I know this is a CW homage largely but wow, that blue dial with sapphire bezel is one of the nicest looking watches I've ever seen, not just on AliX. My only real concern is the movement - I wonder why no AliX brand uses the Miyota 9015 as a high end option.


Yes, agree with one of the nicest looking I’ve seen, but no reviews yet so I’m taking a chance 

What’s cool to me is even though they’re mostly copying CW, they have unique colorways and slight differences. The white one for example is the one I’m drawn to and that’s not available on CW, nor is the blue / orange one.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

turdbogls said:


> My guess is parts compatibility. anything ETA based is going to work with this while Miyota isn't really used by the higher end OEM's. that's my only guess. I'd be completely happy with a 9000 series movement in these watches.
> 
> also, I can't believe I forgot to post my review of the PS1697 here.


That’s your channel? You are one of my favorite reviewers; great detail, case vs. bezel diameter, multiple lighting representation, etc. keep up the great work. I’m new to Ali-Xpress, but if wasn’t for you I wouldn’t have seen the Proxima and hoping it led to finding the PX1701 above.


----------



## JojX (Apr 23, 2021)

rokman said:


> Very nice, I am also looking to make a railmaster homage, where is the dial from? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my M2007J3SY using Tapatalk


Sorry for the late reply but I was busy modding  The dial is from dlwatches but sold out. The only available colour is green. I’ve bought a sandwich seamaster in blue from Ali (sterile as always) to use in the Tandorio bronze build. The dial has insane lume. I’m going to use raffles broad arrow hands and the dial will undergo some baking to make the c3 look a tad old


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

https://pl.aliexpress.com/item/1005005088463230.html?spm=a2g0o.order_list.order_list_main.5.4ea11c24bKshiO&gatewayAdapt=glo2pol



Just bought that one (blue) for 65$ with code. It seems like it has even got AR coating!


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

acp5533 said:


> I canceled the order for the PX1697 because I saw the PX1701, more interesting dial with the same case and bracelet. I’m enthralled with the design, I hope it looks as good in person. Just released today…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Christopher Ward-alike. I wonder if the translucent layer is sapphire?


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

Chris Hughes said:


> Christopher Ward-alike. I wonder if the translucent layer is sapphire?


Oris 65?


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> Oris 65?


Definitely a Christopher Ward C65 V1 homage. They're using a slightly smaller version of CW's 'Light Catcher' case. I have the CW and it is superb, although I wish the bracelet was 20mm like the Proxima - not 22mm.


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)

I think the CW C65 case style was a nod to the Oris 1965 watch.









Comparison - The original Oris Diver vs Sixty-Five


A comparison article between the Oris Divers Sixty-Five and the original Oris Diver (Oris Waterproof). How does the new Oris 65 hold up?




www.fratellowatches.com


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

Tjcdas said:


> I think the CW C65 case style was a nod to the Oris 1965 watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I happen to have the Oris 65 too. I do remember reading that the CW drew some inspiration from the Oris - and probably several other 60’s skin divers. 

I remember the first time I saw the Proxima on their IG and they instantly recognising the design.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Anyone has experience with the Luwenor / GullTron line of Panerai clomages?

I'm quite tempted...



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EJmx1qr


----------



## SteveFWatches (Oct 29, 2019)

Quick unboxing of the berny patek Philippe 5226 homage


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

I have this incoming. I have a 5303-3 already and curious in comparison


----------



## whitemb (Sep 15, 2015)

kpjimmy said:


> I have this incoming. I have a 5303-3 already and curious in comparison


I will be very interested to hear your impressions.


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

kpjimmy said:


> I have this incoming. I have a 5303-3 already and curious in comparison
> View attachment 17149217


My white with blue bezel is due in today. I will be looking forward to your impressions on the comparison.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Looking for an inexpensive NH35-powered purple dial?


https://a.aliexpress.com/_EQmm6LH


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Or for fans of Mother-Of-Pearl dials:


https://a.aliexpress.com/_Eu9zrRp











Tandorio is quickly becoming one of my fav ali brands 😋 very cool design, great case finish and prices are sweeeet 👌


----------



## sopapillas (Nov 22, 2021)

kpjimmy said:


> I have this incoming. I have a 5303-3 already and curious in comparison
> View attachment 17149217


I saw these as well. “Serca” haha.

Nothing is sacred! I want one. Also look forward to hearing your thoughts.


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Anyone has experience with the Luwenor / GullTron line of Panerai clomages?
> 
> I'm quite tempted...
> 
> ...


I bought the bronze version when it was cheaper. 135€ to France. Very happy with it! 42 mm case IS easier to Wear than 47 that WE often find. I use it without pb in the sera. Mouvement IS quite nice . Bezel action is not the better and caseback IS rosegold: that's the only little cons


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)




----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

pedro13 said:


> I bought the bronze version when it was cheaper. 135€ to France. Very happy with it! 42 mm case IS easier to Wear than 47 that WE often find. I use it without pb in the sera. Mouvement IS quite nice . Bezel action is not the better and caseback IS rosegold: that's the only little cons


Thanks! Yeah unfortunately the days of cheap ali watches without vat is behind us 🥲 I think I'll make the jump anyway, there's a 5,72€ discount that will bring it around 180€.


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

kpjimmy said:


> I have this incoming. I have a 5303-3 already and curious in comparison
> View attachment 17149217


Oh good! A brave pioneer to ford the trail and tell us what this one is all about. Which movement did you order?


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

Boom! “Sugess x Machina.” The strap is a custom stingray from Etsy.


----------



## Rumcajs9 (10 mo ago)

@turdbogls

Hi Buddy. Are you planning to review that watch? V2 version looks sick!



https://a.aliexpress.com/_EJUzCX5


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Chris Hughes said:


> Oh good! A brave pioneer to ford the trail and tell us what this one is all about. Which movement did you order?


I got the PT5000. The ETA2824 clone.

I posted this on my IG but here's my copy and paste lol..

Ok I have always been in the camp of, "if something looks good and you want to wear it, go for it". In this case, there has been news of this being copied and such. Yet I cannot disagree that it takes the styling of Serica, this rendition, however, is like a mash between the 5303 series and 4512 tuxedo series field watch and made this bastard baby. This ticked off all the boxes for me. The funky diver, in a style that I already like to wear. 

The main takeaways and differences. The bezel action is way different. In addition, the bezel font is different and there is a '50' on the WD edition. The size and shape of the case is different just slightly. The Watchdives is a bit thicker at the lugs. The bracelet is very similar and I would have a hard time discerning the difference here and here is where I would argue is the "copy" outright here. And like the Serica, this one does NOT fit my 6.25 inch wrist. If you have a 6.5 inch and bigger wrist, this band will fit you fine. WD also included a two piece canvas strap that matches really well with the dial. 

When testing out the movement, which has the PT5000, which is an ETA2824 clone, it hacks and winds like one. No ghost date. So far so good. Also no jumping minute hand when hacking. 

Overall, it's a fantastic beater watch IMO. The finishing makes it feel like a $500USD watch.. It's a very well put together watch for the price. And as of today (1/10/23), it's sold out on Watchdives, but you can probably find it soon if not already on Ali. Do I recommend it? I have to say yes, if you don't mind it being a mash up. Really no one in the real world will look at your wrist with this on and think and say, oh yea, that's a copy, which really technically is not. Not this one, in my opinion. You may hate it, it is your right to think it is. But for me, it's pretty cool.























Sent from my Pixel 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

kpjimmy said:


> I got the PT5000. The ETA2824 clone.
> But for me, it's pretty cool.
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.
How's the bezel action? Alignment?


----------



## kpjimmy (Feb 11, 2014)

Chronopolis said:


> Very nice.
> How's the bezel action? Alignment?


Alignment is . Bezel action is crisper than the Serica. Also zero backplay 
Here's a reel unboxing 





Facebook







www.facebook.com





Sent from my Pixel 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

I got mine earlier today, it is keeping good time and it’s barely noticeable on the wrist. I like the look, I got this because of the look. I got the cheap PK5000 movement, it seems fine so far.
When Serica fixes the stem and movement issues, I would like to get the blue dial from them. I don’t think I’m going to turn loose of this Ipose though, it’s a keeper. I can’t give Serica over $1250.00 until the issues are handled though.


----------



## redSLED (Oct 25, 2020)

mougino said:


> Looking for an inexpensive NH35-powered purple dial?
> 
> 
> https://a.aliexpress.com/_EQmm6LH


I just can't find the words . . .


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

trip_67 said:


> I got mine earlier today, it is keeping good time and it’s barely noticeable on the wrist. I like the look, I got this because of the look. I got the cheap PK5000 movement, it seems fine so far.
> When Serica fixes the stem and movement issues, I would like to get the blue dial from them. I don’t think I’m going to turn loose of this Ipose though, it’s a keeper. I can’t give Serica over $1250.00 until the issues are handled though.
> View attachment 17150531


Looks really good!


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

Where can we find this Ipose?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Is there a good quality Unimatic homage?


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

tetosaudi said:


> Where can we find this Ipose?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Do you know what THREAD you're on?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tetosaudi said:


> Where can we find this Ipose?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk











IX&DAO 5305 Elegant Professional Dive Watch


Watchdives offers free Fedex priority express and 3-year warranty and band gift with purchase for IPOSE 5303 mechanical watch.




watchdives.com


----------



## mike70sk (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone know of q Timex homage?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is there a good quality Unimatic homage?


What model?
Tandorio makes an excellent quality U2 clomage:


https://a.aliexpress.com/_EygPSi7


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

mougino said:


> IX&DAO 5305 Elegant Professional Dive Watch
> 
> 
> Watchdives offers free Fedex priority express and 3-year warranty and band gift with purchase for IPOSE 5303 mechanical watch.
> ...


Thanks.They only shipp in US?Because i am in EU.Or should i wait if it pops up on Ali?

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

mougino said:


> What model?
> Tandorio makes an excellent quality U2 clomage:


Something like Modello Uno or Modello Tre?


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tetosaudi said:


> Thanks.They only shipp in US?Because i am in EU.Or should i wait if it pops up on Ali?
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


It's also on ali but I voluntarily did not list them because the shipping fees are prohibitive: 84.75€ (!!) on top of a 300€ watch... nonsense 🙄


----------



## Techme (Nov 22, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Is there a good quality Unimatic homage?


Not the Submariner homage, but there are numerous dialled versions of the chunky, flat 62masish watch from multiple sellers. Tandorio (NH35 and PT5000) is the cheapest with San Martin (NH35) obviously costing more.
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005005117656679.html









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004812764736.html









https://www.aliexpress.com/item/1005004970284943.html


----------



## tetosaudi (Mar 17, 2018)

mougino said:


> It's also on ali but I voluntarily did not list them because the shipping fees are prohibitive: 84.75€ (!!) on top of a 300€ watch... nonsense


It include the VAT so here in EU we do not pay any taxes

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> Something like Modello Uno or Modello Tre?


Not that I know of, but you can reach out to *mywatchcode* store on ali and ask if they can mod one of their models to your specs. I did a custom with them a few months ago and they were super helpful, took pictures before sending, and had great follow-up afterwards!
E.g. this SKX Tandorio case, with the hands of their other modello due clone would make a convincing modello uno homage.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

tetosaudi said:


> It include the VAT so here in EU we do not pay any taxes
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


I know, I'm French 😉
But watchdives' $259 + 20% vat is $310, not 385€!
Ali is profiting from additional vat to pump their prices up for EU purchasers...


----------



## rokman (Sep 1, 2015)

mougino said:


> I know, I'm French 😉
> But watchdives' $259 + 20% vat is $310, not 385€!
> Ali is profiting from additional vat to pump their prices up for EU purchasers...


Well he's Greek so our VAT is 24% and so the price for us is more like 321


----------



## Chronopolis (Apr 8, 2009)

mougino said:


> I'm French 😉


Incroyable ! 
I don't believe you. Your English is too good.


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

Chronopolis said:


> Incroyable !
> I don't believe you. Your English is too good.


That's because the frrrench accent is unnoticeable in written form 😅


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

mougino said:


> Anyone has experience with the Luwenor / GullTron line of Panerai clomages?
> 
> I'm quite tempted...
> 
> ...


Why did you have to post this???

I haven't had a watch in my cart waiting for over a year and was doing great. In the past, there were times I was looking for a Panerai homage, but I always decided against because of the size. And here you come posting this at 41.5 mm!!!!
I will not buy it right away, but I am really tempted for a sale...


----------



## mougino (Jun 12, 2017)

crAss said:


> Why did you have to post this???
> 
> I haven't had a watch in my cart waiting for over a year and was doing great. In the past, there were times I was looking for a Panerai homage, but I always decided against because of the size. And here you come posting this at 41.5 mm!!!!
> I will not buy it right away, but I am really tempted for a sale...


Sorry not sorry! 😅

For what it's worth I pulled the trigger just this morning, will post back with my impressions when I receive it.

[edit] I got a good price too: standard store discount + reached out to the store to get a promo code brought it to 170€.

Nicolas


----------



## trip_67 (Nov 19, 2010)

tetosaudi said:


> It include the VAT so here in EU we do not pay any taxes
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 8 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk





https://www.aliexpress.us/item/3256804929367104.html?spm=a2g0o.productlist.main.1.3f7dcPEncPEnIp&algo_pvid=3dcdd509-f544-4450-bb6a-c2382d2325bf&algo_exp_id=3dcdd509-f544-4450-bb6a-c2382d2325bf-0&pdp_ext_f=%7B%22sku_id%22%3A%2212000031711461790%22%7D&pdp_npi=2%40dis%21USD%21518.0%21259.0%21%21%21%21%21%402102111816734377638471508d0688%2112000031711461790%21sea&curPageLogUid=bKieTl8Lo4xM




Ive seen it say a color is sold out then an hour later it is for sale again, so you may have to wait a bit for a color you want.


----------



## tacoman (Mar 16, 2014)

mougino said:


> That's because the frrrench accent is unnoticeable in written form 😅


I can hear your smoking and proud standards in bread quality from reading in between the lines...🇫🇷


----------



## ka666 (9 h ago)

TAIMIN


----------



## crAss (Nov 11, 2018)

pedro13 said:


> View attachment 17149771


I had the impression that it was rose-gold PVD and not bronze...how did you manage the patina look?


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

I


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

[QUOTE sorry, triple post....


----------



## pedro13 (Sep 11, 2018)

crAss said:


> I had the impression that it was rose-gold PVD and not bronze...how did you manage the patina look?


Because it 's Real bronze, and I use to surf or windsurf with it( it's not a Real Panerai 😀). Only caseback IS rose gold pvd


----------



## turdbogls (Jul 20, 2017)

My latest review of the San Martin SN0034G. nice little Flieger/Field watch.


----------



## acp5533 (Nov 15, 2021)

Ah, I wish you grabbed it with the bracelet. Great review as usual though.


----------

